# Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Diese Nachricht, dass ein Kind eines Infizierten angesteckt wurde, gibt dem Virus freien Lauf:
Coronavirus in Deutschland: Infizierter hat sein Kind angesteckt - DER SPIEGEL

Wie sich immer mehr herausstellt, ist der Virus hoch ansteckend und damit sind alle Kinder in der Schule potenzell infiziert, deren Elrern, deren Arbeitskollegen usw. Und wir haben keine Chance jeden, der andere ansteckt zu finden, da er keinerlei Symptome zeigt.

Es bleibt jetzt nur zu hoffen, und so sieht es ja auch aus, dass die Erkrankung glimpflicher als eine Grippe verläuft. Wir haben damit aber den nächsten Krankheitsstamm, der sich nur hier und da ein wenig anpassen muss, um eine weitere Geißel zu werden. Die Krankheit kann für die nächsten Jahre unangenehm werden. Aber gut, Krankheiten kommen und das Immunsystem muss sich anpassen oder Impfungen müssen entwickelt werden. Letzteres wird schnell funktionieren.

*Nachtrag: 18.05.2020*
Das Thema wurde von "Jetzt geht es los" hin zu "Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen" geändert, ab Beitrag 7825 wird  die offenen Diskussion über alle Gebiete verschlankt


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

Blödsinn,

jetzt haltet hier mal die Füße still,
und glaubt nicht an den Schwachsinn,
welcher durch die ganzen "sozialen Medien" geistert.

Das Teil ist harmlos.

Alleine in Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr zwischen 15.000 -25.000 Menschen an Grippe,
würden sich alle impfen lassen,
könnte man die Todesrate extrem senken.

Aber jetzt werden gleich die Impfgegner kommen.

Dann Impfen:

"Beeinträchtig die körperliche Unversehrheit des Patienten".

Gehts noch?


----------



## _Berge_ (31. Januar 2020)

War nur eine Frage der Zeit dass es sich auf andere Länder ausbreitet.

Wichtig ist jedenfalls dass man sich nicht zu viel Panik macht

Auch wenn es etwas abseits und weniger ernst ist,



Spoiler



so erinnert mich der ganze verlauf an das Spiel "Plaque Inc"

Plague Inc: Evolved bei Steam


----------



## azzih (31. Januar 2020)

In Deutschland haben wir bisher nur 6 Fälle und von einer Massenansteckung kann nicht die Rede sein. 

Dazu ist das Ding vom Verlauf mit ner Grippe zu vergleichen. Trotzdem wäre es natürlich schön wenn sich das nicht hier in Europa ausbreitet. Hab grad ne Erkältung, kein Bock nochmal ein Virus zu bekommen. 

Wäre zumindest hilfreich wenn in China auch langsam mal die Erkenntnis reift das man nicht alles fressen muss was nicht bei 3 aufm Baum ist und das ne gesunde Distanz zu Nutztieren aus hygienischer Sicht auch ratsam ist. Ist jetzt nicht der erste Erreger der eigentlich kein Humanvirus ist aber entsprechend mutiert weil die Chinesen unbedingt Affen und was weiss ich noch an exotischen Tieren wegen vermeintlicher Heilkunst und Potenzwirkung fressen.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Januar 2020)

Es könnte sich ja mutieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist harmlos.


Ja, das schreibe ich doch, aber es ist ein neuer Stamm von Viren, der in vielen Jahren mutiert ähnlich wie Grippewellen jedes Jahr wieder kommen könnte. Und wie gesagt, noch wissen wir zu wenig, wie harmlos das Virus ist und für wen harmlos, da wir gar nicht wissen, wer alles infiziert ist oder war. 

Nichts desto trotz werden wir eine weltweite Pandemie meiner Meinung nach nicht verhindern können, dafür ist unsere Gesellschaft viel zu mobil. Die Auswirkungen werden meiner Meinung nach aber geringer als bei Grippe sein. Aber jetzt Stell Dir ein virus mit der Übertragbarkeit des jetzihgen und der Mortalitätsrate des Stammes von 2003 vor. Das sind eben keine schönen langfristigen Aussichten, darum hoffe ich auf schnelle Entwicklung potenter Impfstoffe.

Nuir mal so zur Erinnerung, was eine "ordentliche" Grippe anrichten kann

_Die *Spanische Grippe* war eine Pandemie, die durch einen ungewöhnlich virulenten Abkömmling des Influenzavirus (Subtyp A/H1N1) verursacht wurde und zwischen 1918 und 1920 mindestens 25 Millionen, nach einer Bilanz der Fachzeitschrift Bulletin of the History of Medicine vom Frühjahr 2002 sogar knapp 50 Millionen Todesopfer forderte.[SUP][1][/SUP]_
Spanische Grippe – Wikipedia


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

In deinem Startpost lese ich aber was anderes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

Ganz ehrlich - das Ding ist verglichen mit dem was es sonst so gibt an sehr verbreiteten Viruskrankheiten derart harmlos, dass man, wäre das hier vor vielleicht 25 Jahren passiert vor der Ultravernetzung der ganzen Welt wo jeder Furz im wahrsten Sinne viral gehen kann, wahrscheinlich nie etwas davon gehört hätte.

Kein Mensch hätte sich dafür interessiert obs in China ne neue Grippewelle gibt und wenn was hier ankommt gehts in den zigausenden Todesopfern der stinknormalen Grippewelle jedes Jahr unter.


Klar ist das unangenehm für Leute die sichs einfangen und umso schlimmer für die sehr wenigen schwachen die tatsächlich daran sterben werden (was nach aktuellem Stand Größenordnung nur jeder 100ste Infizierte sein wird) - aber das wars auch. Der Rest ist Sensationsgeilheit der Medien, Geltungsbedürfnis von Socialmedia-Usern und Clickbait-Hype. Wartet ein halbes Jahr und das ganze Thema interessiert bis auf ein paar wenige Wissenschaftler keinen Menschen mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kein Mensch hat sich dafür interessiert obs in China ne neue Grippewelle gibt und wenn was hier ankommt gehts in den zigausenden Todesopfern der stinknormalen Grippewelle jedes Jahr unter.


Grippe ist viel weniger ansteckend und wir führen jedes Jahr Massenimpfungen durch. Ähnliches könnte uns mit dem Coronavirus auch drohen. Wir werden auf jedem Fall nicht alle daran sterben, natürlich nicht.

Es geht mir hier nicht um Panik, sondern um das Sammeln und Dokumentieren der Entwicklung. Ich bin gespannt, ob der Ausbruch in Bayern der einzige ist, oder ob wir noch andere Herde identifizieren und ich bin gespoannt, was in den nächsten Wochen, z.B. mit Reisefreiheit nach China und oder Quarantänestationen passieren wird.



Adi1 schrieb:


> In deinem Startpost lese ich aber was anderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann lerne lesen!  


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ... Es bleibt jetzt nur zu hoffen, *und so sieht es ja auch aus*, dass die Erkrankung glimpflicher als eine Grippe verläuft. ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Grippe ist viel weniger ansteckend


Quelle?
Wie hoch ist die Viralität der normalen Influenza und wie hoch die des Corona19? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand weiß man das von letzterem nicht mal momentan.

"Wir werden nicht alle dran sterben" ist ziemlich hart ausgedrückt. Es müssen schon einige sehr ungünstige Bedingungen zusammenkommen dass hierzulande überhaupt irgendjemand daran stirbt. Wie gesagt im Vergleich zu den jährlichen Todesopfern der normalen Grippe geht das komplett unter. Ohne den ganzen Medienhype wüsse hier nicht mal jemand (abgesehen von der Ärzteschaft ggf), dass es ne andere Krankheit ist als ne normale Grippe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Quelle?.


Mit Grippe gibt es keine Ansteckung in der Inkubationszeit ohne Symptome. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. 

_".... Das bestätigt die Befürchtung von Epidemiologen, dass das Virus 2019-nCoV im Gegensatz zum SARS-Virus offenbar auch während der Inkubationszeit übertragbar ist. Das Problem daran: Mit rund 14 Tagen dauert es beim neuen Coronavirus  relativ lange, bis nach der Ansteckung die ersten Krankheitssymptome  auftreten. Sind Infizierte in diesem Zeitraum schon ansteckend, wird es  fast unmöglich, eine Übertragung rechtzeitig zu verhindern. ... "_
Patient steckte sich bei einer Geschaeftsreisenden aus China an Erster Coronavirus-Fall in Deutschland - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

Das hat aber nichts mit mehr oder weniger ansteckend (=Viralität) zu tun. Eine gegebene Ansteckungsgefahr in der symptomfreien Zeit macht die Eindämmung sehr viel schwieriger da auch Menschen die Krankheit verbreiten können die nach außen hin gesund sind und damit durch die allermeisten Raster fallen, da haste Recht.

 Die "mehr/weniger ansteckend"-Sache basiert aber darauf, wie viele Menschen ein Infizierter im Schnitt ansteckt wenn er in der Gesellschaft normal rumläuft. Wenn das nur ein, zwei Personen sind ists noch recht gut kontrollierbar bzw. wenig ansteckend (dann ists auch nicht so tragisch wenn symptomfreie Träger schon anstecken), wenns 10 sind haste keine Chance (blöderweise kommt die Zahl in den Rechenmodellen üblicherweise in irgendwelche Exponenten).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit mehr oder weniger ansteckend (=Viralität) zu tun.


Doch, weil der Zeitraum länger wird. Grippekranke liegen im Bett, an denen infizierst Du Dich kaum. Da gibt es nur ein paar Stunden, in denen sie  im Büro oder der Schule Viren "auswerfen".

Im totalitären China wird konsequenzt abgeriegelt und jeder Umgang verboten. Der Webasto Chef regt sich jetzt schon wegen Ausgrenzung auf. Da wir eben nicht so konsequent und menschenfeindlich wie die Chinesen handeln, wird sich, so meine Vermutung, der das Virus breit verteilen. Es ist harmlos, aber ein Virus, das sich vermutlich leicht in der Inkubationszeit überträgt, ist etwas verdammt Unangenehmes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

Hmmm ja, stimmt. Da wäre die Frage wie Virulenz bzw. Ansteckungsrate genau definiert ist. Wenn man von "normalem Leben" ausgeht wäre der Wert entsprechend höher wenn der Träger sich länger in der Gesellschaft befindet statt ins Bett zu gehen (dann wäre der Wert aber auch umso höher je sanfter die Krankheit ist da dann weniger Leute überhaupt zu Hause bleiben). Wenn man ne harte Definition hat wie "stelle einen Kranken x Stunden in einen Raum mit 20 Gesunden und zähle danach wie viele krank geworden sind von den 20" (ist natürlich erfunden) würde sich nichts am Wert ändern.


----------



## TomatenKenny (31. Januar 2020)

Wenn man jetzt seinen Aluhut aufsetzt, kann man auch denken, dass die Chinesische Regierung sowas absichtlich freigesetzt hat. um die Bevölkerung in Panik zu versetzten so das die Demonstranten vor Angst alle nachhause gehen


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Januar 2020)

Welch Wunder, dass sich in einer globalisierten Welt auch Krankheiten entsprechend schnell verteilen. 
Um die Ausbreitung zu verhindern, hätte man eigentlich konsequent die Einreise von Reisenden aus China mit Virenchecks verbinden müssen. Oder effektiver: Chinesen temporär die Einreise verbieten müssen (und bei EU-Bürgern Virenchecks obligatorisch machen müssen). 

Wollte man offensichtlich nicht, jetzt darf man nur hoffen, dass sich der Mist nicht allzu stark hier verbreitet. 
Wenn ich da alleine an die Ansteckungsmöglichkeiten in der Öffentlichkeit denke...

Am Ende muss man aber auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen: An der normalen Grippe sterben mehr Menschen.


----------



## azzih (31. Januar 2020)

So ungefährlich wie hier getan wird ist das Ding übrigens auch nicht. ca. 213 Menschen sind in China aktuell schon an Corona gestorben, infiziert mittlerweile knapp 10.000.  Ein Arzt hat sich trotz der Sicherheitsvorkehrungen auch schon selbst infiziert.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit mehr oder weniger ansteckend (=Viralität) zu tun. Eine gegebene Ansteckungsgefahr in der symptomfreien Zeit macht die Eindämmung sehr viel schwieriger da auch Menschen die Krankheit verbreiten können die nach außen hin gesund sind und damit durch die allermeisten Raster fallen, da haste Recht.


Das nennt man in Fachkreisen auch "Inkubationszeit". 

Ansonsten zur Gefährlichkeit: nach bisherigen Stand soll der Virus nur gefährlich bei Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen sein und welche die ein geschwächtes Immunsystem haben.
Dann werden primär die Atemwege befallen. Es kann (zu tödlich verlaufenden) Lungenentzündungen kommen.
Die meisten der Todesopfer in China sind ältere Menschen.
Wie sich das bei Kindern auswirkt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das nennt man in Fachkreisen auch "Inkubationszeit".



Ääähhhh... nein.
Inkubationszeit ist die Zeitspanne zwischen Ansteckung und Ausbruch einer Krankheit. Das hat mit dem was Käppchen und ich da diskutiert haben (also Ansteckungsgefahr, Viralität usw.) wenig zu tun. Oder meintest du nur das Wort "symptomfreie Zeit"? Dann ja, das ist in dem Zusammenhang dasselbe wie Inkubationszeit (aber ist die Bezeichnung da wirklich so wichtig?).


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ääähhhh... nein.
> Inkubationszeit ist die Zeitspanne zwischen Ansteckung und Ausbruch einer Krankheit. Das hat mit dem was Käppchen und ich da diskutiert haben (also Ansteckungsgefahr, Viralität usw.) wenig zu tun.


Ja gerade in der Inkubationszeit ist man zuerst auch symptomfrei und kann andere anstecken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja gerade in der Inkubationszeit ist man zuerst auch symptomfrei und kann andere anstecken.


Das hängt von der Krankheit ab, viele sind während der Inkubationszeit nicht übertragbar. Bei Grippe ist das z.B. so.

Die WHO hat jetzt reagiert:
WHO ruft international Notlage aus | Telepolis


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Blödsinn,
> 
> jetzt haltet hier mal die Füße still,
> und glaubt nicht an den Schwachsinn,
> ...


Mit dem impfen wird die Grippe immer schlimmer da das Virus mutiert.

Erst durch das impfen wird die Grippe schlimmer.

Das impfen gegen Grippe fördert nur das Geld machen der Ärzte und Krankenkassen.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mit dem impfen wird die Grippe immer schlimmer da das Virus mutiert.
> 
> Erst durch das impfen wird die Grippe schlimmer.


Das Virus mutiert auch ohne das impfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mit dem impfen wird die Grippe immer schlimmer da das Virus mutiert.
> 
> Erst durch das impfen wird die Grippe schlimmer.
> 
> Das impfen gegen Grippe fördert nur das Geld machen der Ärzte und Krankenkassen.




Und, gehst Du schon zu Coronaviruspartys oder schickst Du zu sowas nur Kinder?

Impfgegner richten Coronaviruspartys aus, um sich anstecken zu lassen


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mit dem impfen wird die Grippe immer schlimmer da das Virus mutiert. Erst durch das impfen wird die Grippe schlimmer.



Ich frage mich immer was mit Leuten passiert sein muss die sowas ernsthaft glauben. 

Die Realität: Viren mutieren. Immer. Je nach Art des Virus schneller oder langsamer.
Ob geimpft wird oder nicht hat darauf nicht die geringste Auswirkung - der Virus "weiß" nichts davon ob sein Wirt geimpft ist oder nicht (wenn er eine wirksame Impfung hat ists auch egal da das Virus dann keine Zeit haben wird um groß zu mutieren...).

Das bitte unterscheiden von Bakterien und falscher Antibiotika-Anwendung: Hier führt falsche Gabe oder falsche Anwendung von Antibiotika (Packung nicht ganz nehmen weil es geht mir ja schon besser und son Mist) tatsächlich zu Resistenzen (überlebender) Bakterien und langfristig zu Multiresistenten Keimen. Mit Viren und Impfungen hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun. Das sind nur schwachsinnige Impfgegner-Fakenews.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ob geimpft wird oder nicht hat darauf nicht die geringste Auswirkung


Doch, es hat ganz massiven Einfluss. Ein Virus, welches sich in geimpften Körpern nicht vermehren kann, kann dort auch nicht mutieren.

Impfgegner sind ein Kropf der Gesellschaft


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, es hat ganz massiven Einfluss. Ein Virus, welches sich in geimpften Körpern nicht vermehren kann, kann dort auch nicht mutieren.


Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft, ja - aber keinen Einfluss auf das generelle Mutationsverhalten von Viren (was technisch einfach nur gelegentliche zufällige Kopierfehler beim reproduzieren sind). 

Es treten nur mehr Mutationen in einer nicht geimpften Gesellschaft auf da Viren hier einfach mehr Zeit/Gelegenheit haben sowas zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft, ja - aber keinen Einfluss auf das generelle Mutationsverhalten von Viren.


Humanviren mutieren aber vor allem in Menschen. Dort kommen sie mit anderen Viren zusammen, dort tauschen diese Viren ihre Gene aus. Die Mutationsrate z.B. von Pocken ist aktuell wegen der Impferei gegen null gehend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2020)

Ja, wir meinen dasselbe und formulierens anders... 

Klar geht die Zahl an Mutationen zurück wenn Viren schneller sterben. Aber nicht, weil die Viren irgendwas anders machen würden (oder schneller/langsamer mutieren) als sonst sondern einfach weils weniger davon gibt und sie weniger Zeit dafür haben bis sie vernichtet werden.^^


----------



## HardwareHighlander (31. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie sich immer mehr herausstellt, ist der Virus hoch ansteckend und damit sind alle Kinder in der Schule potenzell infiziert, deren Elrern, deren Arbeitskollegen usw. Und wir haben keine Chance jeden, der andere ansteckt zu finden, da er keinerlei Symptome zeigt.



Ganz genau so ist es. Die Behörden sagen es nur der Bevölkerung nicht, damit sie sich in Sicherheit wiegt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKRLIy64qvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (31. Januar 2020)

Meine perfekte Impfung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Virus ist gelöscht...

Gruß


----------



## Elistaer (31. Januar 2020)

Der hype um eine Krankheit die nicht einmal ein Zehntel der Sterberate von Influenza hat ist schon schwer zu verstehen.

Was den Corona stamm derzeitige so gefährlich macht ist die Unwissenheit über seine Wirkung und wie seine ganze Struktur ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yingtao (31. Januar 2020)

azzih schrieb:


> So ungefährlich wie hier getan wird ist das Ding übrigens auch nicht. ca. 213 Menschen sind in China aktuell schon an Corona gestorben, infiziert mittlerweile knapp 10.000.  Ein Arzt hat sich trotz der Sicherheitsvorkehrungen auch schon selbst infiziert.



Die Frage ist natürlich wie viele von diesen ca. 213 Menschen sind wirklich an den Folgen dieser Virusinfektion gestorben? Wenn man den deutschen Medien glauben darf, dann sind die Todesfälle alles Leute aus den Risikogruppen, sprich vor allem ältere Leute mit sehr schwachem Imunsystem oder Menschen die durch eine Vorerkrankung ein geschwächtes Imunsystem haben. Jede andere Krankheit hätte wahrscheinlich auch zum Tode geführt nur würden sie dann nicht in der Statistik der Toten durch Coronavirus aufgeführt sondern in der Statistik für die normale Grippe. Für die meisten Menschen soll der Coronavirus ungefährlich sein. Was ich in Interviews gehört habe ist das es ähnlich wie bei einer normalen Grippe leicht anfängt aber dann innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen zu sehr starken Symptomen wie bei einer schweren Grippe umschlägt. Der Körper braucht viel Energie zur Virenabwehr und durch die Erhöhung der Körpertemperatur muss man auch viel trinken. Bei den Risikogruppen kann es dann gefährlich werden, aber das tut es auch bei einer normalen Grippe. In den westlichen Ländern ist bis auf einen Fall in glaube den USA (die Person gehörte aber zu den Risikogruppen) noch niemand gestorben und bei den Patienten in Frankreich sollen die Symptome auch bereits wieder abgeklungen sein.

Wenn man rein nach den Todesfällen geht dann müsste man z.B. auch komplett auf Alkohol verzichten, da es dort alleine in Deutschland 2 Tote infolge von Alkoholkrankheiten pro Tag gibt und in anderen Ländern schaut es nicht anders aus. Da hat man dann nicht 213 Tote in ca. 2 Wochen sonderns fast 200 Tote am Tag auf der Welt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kein Mensch hätte sich dafür interessiert obs in China ne neue Grippewelle gibt und wenn was hier ankommt gehts in den zigausenden Todesopfern der stinknormalen Grippewelle jedes Jahr unter.



Soweit ich das mit bekommen habe, ist das "mal wieder" ein Virus, der vom Tier zum Menschen übergesprungen ist und zwar nur deswegen, weil die hygienischen Bedingungen in China für den Arsch sind und daher erwarte ich, dass China das endlich mal in den Griff bekommt und von der Weltgemeinschaft erwarte ich, dass sie sich des Problems annimmt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kein Mensch hätte sich dafür interessiert obs in China ne neue Grippewelle gibt


Doch, das ist jedesmal ein riesen Aufwand, um einen neuen Impfstoff herzustellen und zu vertreiben. Und nicht flächendeckend impfen, wie wir es machen, ist auch schweineteuer:
Grippewelle 2015 kostet Deutschlands Wirtschaft 2,2 Mrd. € - WELT
Das kostet die Grippewelle

Wenn sich jetzt eine neue Krankheit mit ähnlichen volkswirtschaftlichen Kosten etabliert, und im Rahmen des Klimawandels eine oder mehre weitere Tropenkrankheit, dann läppert sich das. Natürlich sterben wir nicht alle, natürlich nicht, aber es kostet Milliarden. Weil also im Brutherd der Grippen uind anderer Krankheiten, den weiterhin mittelalterlichen Lebensgemeinschaften von Mensch und Tier  regelmäßig neue Krankheiten entstehen, entstehen der gesamten Welt Abermilliardenkosten, die anders besser ausgehoben wären.


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Februar 2020)

Der Mensch wird sich selbst ausrotten es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Zu viel Müll dann noch sämtliche Lebensmittel chemisch behandelt für den Menschen.

Sei es Tierfutter oder behandeltes Obst und Gemüse.

Nicht umsonst zerstören wir die Ozonschicht. 

Die Natur wird sich gegen den Menschen wehren sei es durch Krankheiten oder Naturkatastrophen. 

Alleine das sich die Erde erwärmt fördert Krankheiten und Naturkatastrophen.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

Wenn sich jeder gegen die Grippe impfen lassen würde,

wären die Kosten auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mit bekommen habe, ist das "mal wieder" ein Virus, der vom Tier zum Menschen übergesprungen ist und zwar nur deswegen, weil die hygienischen Bedingungen in China für den Arsch sind und daher erwarte ich, dass China das endlich mal in den Griff bekommt und von der Weltgemeinschaft erwarte ich, dass sie sich des Problems annimmt.


Und weil sie alles essen. Man verdächtigt wohl Fledermäuse als Überträger.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und weil sie alles essen. Man verdächtigt wohl Fledermäuse als Überträger.



Verdächtigt wird vieles,

bei Ebola besteht auch dieser Verdacht, vlt. sogar ähnliche Windhunde.

Einen eindeutigen wissentschaftlichen Befund gibt es aber noch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

Man weiß zumindest das Fledermäuse sehr viele Viren in sich tragen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man weiß zumindest das Fledermäuse sehr viele Viren in sich tragen.



Wie jedes andere höheres Lebenswesen auch ...


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Februar 2020)

Ursprung soll ja von so einem Tiermarkt sein, lebendige und Tode Tiere, Gott weiß was da alles zusammenkam


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie jedes andere höheres Lebenswesen auch ...


Nein mehr. Und nicht Bakterien mit Viren verwechseln.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und nicht Bakterien mit Viren verwechseln.



Verwechsel ich auch nicht. 

Der Unterschied ist mir durchaus bekannt,
ansonsten würde ich hier nicht posten. 

10 Jahre Schule haben schon was hinterlassen ...


----------



## Slezer (1. Februar 2020)

Man ich habe doch Rotkäppchen abonniert und bekomme keine Push wenn der nächste hammer eröffnet wird  

Panik ist hier angesagt!


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Man ich habe doch Rotkäppchen abonniert und bekomme keine Push wenn der nächste hammer eröffnet wird
> 
> Panik ist hier angesagt!



Entspanne dich doch mal,

hier kann jeder seine Meinung frei äußern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Natur wird sich gegen den Menschen wehren


Nein, es gibt keine "Mutter Gaia", die Natur hat keine Wertung, keine Richtung, kein Ziel. 

Nicht die Natur legt uns Knüppel zwischen die Beine, dass sind wir ganz alleine und selber. 
Wir sägen uns den Ast ab, auf dem wir sitzen, langsam und stetig. Seit wir vor 20.000 Jahren
begonnen haben, ganze Ökosysteme umzukrempeln und abgesehen von Afrika und Resten
in Asian und Nordamerika, sämtliches Großwild erlegten, verändert sich auf der Welt so 
schnell und so viel,  dass die Anpassungsfähigkeit des Menschen irgendwann am Ende sein
könnte.

Dieser Ausbruch einer neuen Krankheit ist reichlich normal, er zeigt nur, wie schnell heute
neue Krankheiten verbreiten werden. Brauchten Pestwellen früher Jahrzehnte, schaffen
wir das heute in wenigen Wochen. Auf der anderen Seite ist unsere Medizin beeindruckend
geworden, wenn schon am 12. Januar, ein paar Tage nach der Entdeckung, der GEN Code
entschlüssent werden konnte und an Impfmitteln gearbeitet wird.


----------



## asarualim (1. Februar 2020)

auch wenns nur ne relativ harmlose grippe is, mit wenig tödlichkeitsfaktor, hat man doch trotzdem ne millionenstadt unter quarantäne gestellt, und trotzdem kommt man kaum gegen die weiterverbreitung an..
das virus kann sich bis 2 wochen unbemerkt rumtragen und jeden anstecken lassen und hat dazu in kürzester zeit zu mehr erkrankten geführt, als man sonsteine ganze grippesaison zum vergleich zieht...
man mus keine panik hetzen, aber so ungefährlich wie man hier gern mit anderen grippen verarmlosen würde, wird das eher nicht sein


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt keine "Mutter Gaia", die Natur hat keine Wertung, keine Richtung, kein Ziel.


Und was ist mit dem Energieerhaltungssatz?

Aber du hast natürlich Recht... die Natur selber nimmt keine Bewertungen vor.

Nur intelligente Lebewesen. Wobei der Aufbau der Natur schon in sich sinnhaft ist.  Und ihre Gesetze. Also logisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

asarualim schrieb:


> man mus keine panik hetzen, aber so ungefährlich wie man hier gern mit anderen grippen verarmlosen würde, wird das eher nicht sein


Stell Dir vor, wir würden wie es in China einfach passiert, Frankfurt am Main mit unserem größtem Flughafen für vier Wochen unter Quarantäne stellen. Dann bricht unsere Wirtschaft zusammen. Wir können so etwas gar nicht machen. Die meisten Notfallpläne versagen, wenn zuviele Menschen gleichzeitig krank werden. Es gab Untersuchungen was in Kernkraftwerken passiert, wenn sich alle Mitarbeiter mit Grippe anstecken. Wer soll denn dann noch kontrolliert herunterfahren? Etc.

Das Gefährliche ist doch die Übertragbarkeit bevor Symptome vorhanden sind. Wir wissen noch zu wenige, aber um Webasto herum haben wir jetzt ein tolles Versuchsfeld und können sehen, wie sich der Virus ausbreitet. Und dann wissen wir in 2-6 Wochen mehr. Wenn wir die Situation falsch einschätzen, kann es genau dann für eine Pandemie zu spät sein, kann auch sein, dass alles nicht schlimmer als eine Erkältungswelle wird.

Genau aufzupassen, hilft trotzdem. Ich lese jeden Tag, was sich in Fachzeitschriften findet. Dort liest es sich es unaufgeregt und ohne Panik.

*Importation and Human-to-Human Transmission of a Novel Coronavirus in Vietnam*
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2001272

*Outbreak of a novel coronavirus*
Nature Reviews Microbiology

*Another Decade, Another Coronavirus*
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2001126
....



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du hast natürlich Recht... die Natur selber nimmt keine Bewertungen vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es sind die gottgläubigen, die eine Richtung sehen, eine Lenkung, etc. Niemand kann einen allmächtigen Gott widerlegen oder bestätigen, alleine der Glaube daran fehlt mir. Nein, Evolution ist zufällig und auch wir sind nur ein Vogelschiss in der Geschichte des Universums


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Meine perfekte Impfung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buäh, dann doch lieber der "echte" Coronoavirus.

Sollte es mal zu einer echten Pandemie kommen, mit einem extrem resistenten und hochansteckenden Erreger, hätten wir in Deutschland sowieso ein Problem. Unsere Krankenhäuser sind für so etwas schlicht nicht ausreichend austestattet. Sie waren es mal, wurde aber alles wegrationalisiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sollte es mal zu einer echten Pandemie kommen, mit einem extrem resistenten und hochansteckenden Erreger, hätten wir in Deutschland sowieso ein Problem. Unsere Krankenhäuser sind für so etwas schlicht nicht ausreichend austestattet. Sie waren es mal, wurde aber alles wegrationalisiert.



Unsere Kapazitäten an Krankenhäusern/Ärzten/Pflegern/... sind auch nicht ausreichend ausgestattet wenn keine Pandemie eintritt. 

Wenn du dirn Arm brichst und ins nächste Krankenhaus latschst ists nicht unüblich, dass du erst mal viele Stunden da rumsitzt bis der eine Arzt der da ist und schon 20 Stunden wach ist Gelegenheit hat sich den Arm anzusehen (du bist ja kein Notfall da du keine Blutspur hinter dir herziehst). Es braucht nicht annähernd was Pandemieartiges um das System zum Einsturz zu bringen, wir sind im "Normalbetrieb" vielerorts schon ganz kurz davor.

Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass 24h-Schichten bei medizinischem personal üblich sind ist meiner Meinung nach völlig bescheuert. In der Industrie ist die maximale erlaubte Grenze 11 Stunden (bei Sonderregelungen/Kontibetrieb 12h) die jemand am Stück arbeiten darf da völlig klar ist dass längeres übermüdetes arbeiten an/mit Maschinen viel zu gefährlich ist. Aber bei Arbeit an Menschen ist das offenbar gar kein Thema. Der Arzt kann sich ruhig jeden Tag ein Gramm Koffein reinballern um dann völlig am Ende noch Notfallpatienten aufzunehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du dirn Arm brichst und ins nächste Krankenhaus latschst ists nicht unüblich, dass du erst mal viele Stunden da rumsitzt


Ist das ein Problem und liegt es mehr daran, dass Notaufnahmen überrannt werden, weil niemand auf Facharzttermine warten will? Heute sind die Menschen einfach viel zu ängstlich geworden und rennen wegen jedem Kleinkram ins Krankenhaus, anstatt erst einmal einen Tag im Bett abzuwarten. 

Keine Ahnung, wo genau du wohnst, hier in der großen Stadt geht es ziemlich schnell, wenn ich mir mal wieder ein Messer beim Kochen in die Hand gesteckt habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist das ein Problem oder liegt es mehr daran, das Notaufnahmen überrannt werden, weil niemand auf Facharzttermine warten will? Keine Ahnung, wo genau du wohnst, hier in der großen Stadt geht es ziemlich schnell, wenn ich mir mal wieder ein Messer beim Kochen in den Hand gesteckt habe.



Im halb-ländlichen Bereich ists generell ein Problem mit der medizinischen Versorgung, egal ob Arzt oder Krankenhaus. Wir haben in einem "Dorf" mit ~17.000 Einwohner ganze drei mir bekannte Allgemeinärzte, das nächste Krankenhaus ist grob 25km von mir entfernt. Wenn du da am Wochenende ne Grippe/Infekt kriegst und Montagsmorgens zum Arzt musst wegen ner Arbeitsunfähigkeitsbescheinigung kannste um 7 Uhr vor der Tür stehen wenn der Arzt um 8 aufmacht und es sind schon 15 Leute vor dir in der Schlange die rumkoddern. Wenn du Glück hast biste bis 12 Uhr durch und wenn du noch mehr Glück hast haste dir nicht noch 5 andere Virenstämme eingefangen im Wartezimmer.

Ich habe das Glück nur sehr selten krank zu werden (letzter Infekt der nen Arzt notwendig machte war Anfang 2017, ich bin nur so alle 3 Jahre mal dabei) so dass mich das persönlich nicht wirklich ärgert aber für Leute mit mehr/häufigeren Beschwerden ist das echt übel.

Die Notaufnahme im Krankenhaus ist nicht ganz so überlaufen (das problem von Leuten die kaum was haben und direkt da hin fahren ist hier eher nicht so schlimm, der Kreis Saarlouis scheint eher hart im nehmen zu sein) aber dennoch sind die Wartezeiten enorm wenn man nicht grade schon den Kopf unterm Arm hat - einfach weil eben nur ein Arzt da zu sein scheint. Wenn da zwei Leute pro Stunde kommen die rumbluten ist der schon am Anschlag... und wenn man da - als mein letzter Kontakt mit der Notaufnahme - seine zitternde Oma dabei hat die nicht näher definierte innere Beschwerden hat (aber mit übergeben, Fieber usw) dauert das Stunden weil die strirbt ja anscheinend grade nicht spontan (es war ne Lebensmittelvergiftung wie sich später rausstellte).

Wenn da mal 20, 30 Leute pro Stunde kommen mit ner pandemischen Erkrankung dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2020)

_Not_aufnahme heißt nicht umsonst _Not_aufnahme.

Das Problem ist nicht die Untersbesetzung, sondern dass tatsächlich 'n Haufen Leute mit allerahand Wehwehchen meinen, da rein zumüssen. In unserer Servicegesellschaft ist das numal selbstverständlich, dass man bei einer Schnittwunde am kleinen Finger (kein Witz!) direkt in der Notaufnahme versorgt wird. Und dann noch Pfleger und Ärzte blöd anredet, wenn man 'ne dreiviertelstunde warten muss. Die Leute mit Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall oder Verunfallten, die mit dem RTW/Hubschrauber angeliefert werden? Tja, schei* doch auf die, die sollen warten.

Ich selbst meinte übrigens nicht irgendwelche Kapazitäten, sondern die technische Ausstattung. Und die hat Bundesdeutschland in seinen Kliniken für so etwas nunmal nicht (mehr).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

Um zum Thema zurück zukommen, es geht nicht darum, _"das wir alle  sterben"_, gut, natürlich werden wir das, aber nicht am Coronavirus, es geht um horrende Kosten einer weltweit vernetzten und  gegeneinander abhängigen Welt. Und es geht um mögliche Mutation, die Gruppe der SARS Viren kann potent töten.
_
".... Die Seuche beunruhigt Wissenschaftler, Politiker und Unternehmer,  sie  drückt auf die Börsenkurse, sie hat begonnen, unseren Alltag, unser   Geschäftsleben und unsere Reisegewohnheiten zu verändern. Die Angst   reist um die Welt. Sportereignisse werden verschoben, zur   Spielwarenmesse in Nürnberg erwartet man weniger Besucher aus China als   sonst. British Airways und Lufthansa haben als erste Fluggesellschaften   sämtliche Verbindungen nach China gestrichen, Cathay Pacific verteilt  in  den Kabinen keine Kissen, Decken und Zeitschriften mehr, um die   Verbreitung des Virus zu verhindern. Was kommt als Nächstes?" ..."
Coronavirus: Wenn die Globalisierung zur toedlichen Gefahr wird - DER SPIEGEL_

Nur mal eine Frage an Euch. Wenn es heißt, in einem Fussballstadion könnte eine Bombe liegen, geht ihr raus, oder bleibt ihr drin? Ich bleibe natürlich drin, denn wenn 50 Menschen von 50.000 verletzt und oder geötet werden, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit minimal, zusammen mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass gar keine Bombe vorhanden ist oder nicht gezündet wird, wenn ich im Stadion bin, lasse ich mir doch meinen Tag nicht verderben. Alle die ich kenne, würde panikartik das Stadion verlassen.  Was machen diese Menschen wohl in Bezug auf eine Viruserkrankung? 
_
"... Also, ich klaufe jetzt z,B, kein Auto mit Bauteilen von Webasto drin. Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde ..." _so einen Mist oder ganz anderes wird man hören. Darum geht es. Es wird teuer.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2020)

Hat es in der Geschichte der Menschheit immer gegeben und wird es immer wieder geben, nennt sich Evolution, denen auch Bakterien und Viren unterliegen.
Deshalb kann man aber nicht das Rad zurückdrehen und die immere schnellere und weitere Vernetzung der Welt plus Digitalisierung, wird die Globalisierung m.M. nach eher Beschleunigung statt bremsen.
Die Frage ist halt in wieweit wir als Menschheit dem in der Mehrzahl (noch) gewachsen sind.

Übrigens waren die Auswirkungen früher bei Epidemien wirtschaftlich die gleichen oder schlimmer, sie traten nur mit wesentlich mehr zeitlicher Verzögerung ein, das Phenomen ist nicht neu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat es in der Geschichte der Menschheit immer gegeben


Wir sind heute aber schlauer als Menschen in der Geschichte, die z.B. glaubten, sich gegen Pest durch Selbstgeißelung zu heilen. Und die Evolution treibt uns dazu, überleben zu wollen. Darum schauen viele nicht fatalistisch auf den Virus und sagen_ "naja, wenn ich sterben sollte, war das ganz natürlich"_, sondern sir versuchen, mögliche Konsequenzen zu verhindern.

Und genau das wird teuer.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens waren die Auswirkungen früher bei  Epidemien wirtschaftlich die gleichen oder schlimmer, sie traten nur mit  wesentlich mehr zeitlicher Verzögerung ein, das Phenomen ist nicht  neu.


In einer Zeit, in der wir über 2% Wirtschaftswachstum glücklich wären bedeutet eine Woche krank sein der Bevölkerung , dass das BIP um 2% sinkt


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir sind heute aber schlauer als Menschen in der Geschichte, die z.B. glaubten, sich gegen Pest durch Selbstgeißelung zu heilen. Und die Evolution treibt uns dazu, überleben zu wollen. Darum schauen viele nicht fatalistisch auf den Virus und sagen_ "naja, wenn ich sterben sollte, war das ganz natürlich"_, sondern sir versuchen, mögliche Konsequenzen zu verhindern.
> 
> Und genau das wird teuer.



Dann frage ich mich, warum es seit Jahr und Tag mittlerweile Usus ist auf der ganzen Welt bei viralen Infekten, massenweise Antibiotika zu verschreiben, von der Tierhaltung ganz zu schweigen, denn wenn es mal soweit ist, das alle oder die meisten Antibiotika bei bakteriellen Erkrankungen versagen, ist das was wir jetzt erleben, nicht mal eine Schlagzeile wert. 




> In einer Zeit, in der wir über 2% Wirtschaftswachstum glücklich wären bedeutet eine Woche krank sein der Bevölkerung , dass das BIP um 2% sinkt


Ja klar, aber mit wirklich ausreichend Puffer dazwischen, früher bedeuteten unterbrochene Handelsrouten, Verarmung und Hunger von ganzen Regionen, die davon lebten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich.


Diese Fragen stelle ich mir seit Jahrzehnten und diskutiere sie seit bald vierzig Jahren, als mir befreundete Tierärzte von Antibiotikagaben in der Tiermast erzählten und ich fragte, ob sie wahnsinnig sind? Gut, dass dieses wichtige Thema den nächsten Menschen auf die Barrikaden bringt! Streit mit uns gegen den Einsatz von Antiobiotikas, die übrigens auch Menschen nur als letztes Mittel nutzen sollten, weil die Kollateralschäden der Darmflora an dener Besiedlungsräume das Menschen zu groß sind. Unser Körper besteht aus mehr fremden Zellen als eigenen, das vergessen viele.
Bakterien oder Koerperzellen: Wer stellt im Koerper die Mehrheit? - DER SPIEGEL



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber mit wirklich ausreichend Puffer  dazwischen, früher bedeuteten unterbrochene Handelsrouten, Verarmung und  Hunger von ganzen Regionen, die davon lebten.


"Früher" ist gar nicht so lange her, denke ich an Schlangen vor Geschäften in der "Zone" und Aussagen vom Konsumverkäufer:
_"Sie wollen Wurst, da sind Sie hier falsch? Bei uns gibt es kein Brot, kein Fleisch gibt es gegenüber."_ ...


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2020)

Es geht dabei nicht nur um Massentierhaltung, sondern auch darum, das jeden Tag, bei viralen Erkrankungen rund um den Globus, Menschen von Ärzten Antibiotika verschrieben bekommen. 
Dieses Ausmaß ist locker genauso groß, wie Antibiotika in der Massentierhaltung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2020)

Die Hemmschwelle für Antibiotika ist wirklich viel zu niedrig. Beim letzten Mal wo ich mit nem gröberen Infekt beim Arzt war wollte der mir auch direkt Antibiotika verpassen obwohl nicht mal ganz klar war dass es bakteriell ist (ich weiß es bis heute nicht). Und dann kucken die noch blöd wenn ich das ablehne bzw. sage hey mir gehts schlecht und ich kann/will nicht zur Arbeit andere anstecken aber ich bin nicht am sterben, wenns schlimmer wird komm ich wieder. Und siehe da, ne Woche später wars deutlich besser, die einzige Medikation waren zwei, drei Kopfschmerztabletten und ein Quadratmeter Pizza (keine Ahnung warum aber ich hatte tagelang brutal Bock drauf ).

Wir müssen uns ja nicht wundern dass ständig neue resistente keime auftauchen  (sogar schon gegen "Not-Antibiotika" die zurückgehalten werden), wir tun ja auch alles dafür dass sie die besten Gelegenheiten dafür vorfinden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Hemmschwelle für Antibiotika ist wirklich viel zu niedrig. Beim letzten Mal wo ich mit nem gröberen Infekt beim Arzt war wollte der mir auch direkt Antibiotika verpassen obwohl nicht mal ganz klar war dass es bakteriell ist (ich weiß es bis heute nicht).



Antibiotika ist an sich auch kein Problem. Nur die meisten hören auf es zu nehmen, wenns ihnen besser geht.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2020)

Oft ist es bei Erkältungen eine bakterielle Sekundärinfektion. Z.B. Mandelentzündung.
Und wenn es Eiterherde gibt, können die Erreger in die Blutbahn geraten. Das kann zur Sepsis bis hin zum multiblen Organversagen führen.
Eine Lungenentzündung kann man auch bekommen.
Das muß der Arzt genau abwägen. Aber man sollte auch zum Arzt gehen und nichts verschleppen.
Antibiotika sollten immer zu Ende genommen und nicht zu oft eingesetzt werden. Dann bilden sich auch keine Resistenzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

_"... Die Infektionszahlen steigen derweil dramatisch. Wie die chinesische  Gesundheitsbehörde mitteilte, gab es bis Dienstag 20.438 bestätigte  Erkrankungen - 3225 neue Fälle im Vergleich zum Vortrag. Die Zahl der  Todesopfer stieg demnach um 64 auf 425. Es ist der bisher stärkste  Anstieg von Infektionen und Todesfällen innerhalb eines Tages. ..."_
Coronavirus: Macau schliesst wegen Lungenkrankheit die Casinos - DER SPIEGEL

Wohl doch nicht so harmlos ...


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"... Die Infektionszahlen steigen derweil dramatisch. Wie die chinesische  Gesundheitsbehörde mitteilte, gab es bis Dienstag 20.438 bestätigte  Erkrankungen - 3225 neue Fälle im Vergleich zum Vortrag. Die Zahl der  Todesopfer stieg demnach um 64 auf 425. Es ist der bisher stärkste  Anstieg von Infektionen und Todesfällen innerhalb eines Tages. ..."_
> Coronavirus: Macau schliesst wegen Lungenkrankheit die Casinos - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Wohl doch nicht so harmlos ...



Leider gibt es keine Informationen darüber, ob die Todesfälle bereits Vorerkrankungen hatten oder allgemein in schlechter Verfassung waren.
Ein gesunder Mensch stirbt nicht mal eben so an Grippe. Und das gleiche gilt auch für den neuen Virus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein gesunder Mensch stirbt nicht mal eben so an Grippe.


Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, es hängt vom Grippetyp ab.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, es hängt vom Grippetyp ab.



Bist du dir sicher?
Ich würde eher sagen, dass es vom Menschen selbst abhängt.
Ich bin schon oft von Wespen gestochen worden, mir macht das nichts aus.
Ein anderer wird nur von einer Wespe gestochen und reagiert ganz anders. Das hat aber nichts mit der Wespe zu tun sondern liegt schlicht am Mensch selbst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?


An der spanischen Grippe erlagen vor allem gesunde Männer von 20-40 ....

Ich bin auch fast am Überlegen, ob ich auf eine der Coranavirenpartys der Impfgegner gehe, denn der aktuelle Coranavirus scheint in der Tat harmlos. Also jetzt immunisieren, damit man die nächste Welle besser übersteht.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Februar 2020)

Deutschland wäre nicht in der Lage mit jetzige medizinisches Personalanzahl für solche Seuchen Ausmaße zu meistern , die müssten auf massive freiwilligen setzen. 

Frage mich ich auch wie die Städte unter    Quarantäne stellen wollen und die Einwohner zu versorgen + überwachen,  falls sowas kommt


----------



## ryzen1 (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, es hängt vom Grippetyp ab.



Von welchem Grippetyp stirbt man denn dann einfach so?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> An der spanischen Grippe erlagen vor allem gesunde Männer von 20-40 ....



Der Vergleich hinkt. Die medizinische Versorgung vor 100 Jahren ist nicht ansatzweise mit der heutigen zu Verlgeichen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> An der spanischen Grippe erlagen vor allem gesunde Männer von 20-40 ....



Die spanische Grippe schlug während des ersten Weltkriegs zu als es meiner Meinung nach keine wirklich gesunden Menschen gab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Von welchem Grippetyp stirbt man denn dann einfach so?


Es gibt keinen Virus, an dem 100% der Infizierten sterben. Zumindest kenne ich keinen. Selbst Tollwut überlebt der eine oder andere
Krankheiten: Zehn der gefaehrlichsten Viren der Welt - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



Tengri86 schrieb:


> die müssten auf massive freiwilligen setzen.


Die findest Du in diesem Lande sehr schnell, dazu THW, freiwillige Feuerwehr und Bundeswehr.
Doch doch, dass geht ...



Threshold schrieb:


> ... als es meiner Meinung nach keine wirklich gesunden Menschen gab.


Wer definiert "gesund"? Du bist immer krank, allerdings hat man heute weniger Infektionen als früher
Koerpertemperatur sinkt seit Jahrzehnten - warum das eine gute Nachricht ist - [GEO]


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Februar 2020)

Naja ich hatte mal ja woanders geschrieben ,das über 100 Krankenhäuser als Test nach Hygienevorschriften gearbeitet haben und nach 2 Stunden abbrechen mussten weil die mit der Arbeit weit hinten waren , lag an Personal anzahl. Muss mal  thema krankenhauskeime, Deutschland mit  Niederlande vergleichen , daran sterben in Deutschland auch 10 tausende. 

Wie sollen die mit so einem Virus  dann fertig werden?

Nicht vergessen, Geld reagiert in deutschen Krankenhäusern und pflegeheime


----------



## Adi1 (4. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Virus, an dem 100% der Infizierten sterben. Zumindest kenne ich keinen. Selbst Tollwut überlebt der eine oder andere



Das wär ja auch dämlich,
denn dann würde sich das Virus ja selbst ausrotten,
so blöde ist die Evolution auch nicht 

Und die hohe Letalität des Ebolavirus ist nur darauf zurückzuführen,
das es zuwenig Zeit hatte,
um sich an den humanen Körper anzupassen.

Oder anders gesagt,
der Wirt muss im Tierreich liegen.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

Video: Corona-Virus: Der Blick hinter die offizielle Berichterstattung in China | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Um Corona muss man sich hier nicht wirklich viele sorgen machen. Die die bisher gestorben sind, wären wohl auch am nächsten Schnupfen draufgegangen.

In Deutschland gab es bisher noch keinen einzigen Todesfall und die Infektionen scheinen sich auch nur innerhalb von Webasto verteilt haben. Da hatte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

Coronavirus & Rassismus: So werden asiatisch aussehende Menschen angefeindet - watson


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Ich finde das auch übertrieben und asozial.  Da toben sich die Rassisten mal wieder aus.  Selbst die Tagesschau berichtet darüber:
Ausgrenzung wegen Coronavirus': "Bis hin zu offenem Rassismus" | tagesschau.de

Bisher gibt es schließlich nur den einen Fall in Bayern, wo eine Chinesin als Überträgerin die Ursache war. 

Da hatte ich bei den ganzen chinesischen Touristen und Studenten deutlich mehr Fälle erwartet. 

Wenn man sich irgendwo im Zug/Bus  ansteckt wäre das dann nicht mal mehr nachvollziehbar, woher es kam.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch übertrieben und asozial.  Da toben sich die Rassisten mal wieder aus.  Selbst die Tagesschau berichtet darüber:
> Ausgrenzung wegen Coronavirus': "Bis hin zu offenem Rassismus" | tagesschau.de
> 
> Bisher gibt es schließlich nur den einen Fall in Bayern, wo eine Chinesin als Überträgerin die Ursache war.
> ...



Solche Sachen sind ja jetzt in Deutschland salonfähig geworden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus & Rassismus: So werden asiatisch aussehende Menschen angefeindet - watson


Ja, die Themen verknüpfen sich. Die dreckige Fratze der Rassisten kommt überall wieder hoch.
Die einzig konstante Größe der Menschheit war, ist und bleibt Dummheit!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Um Corona muss man sich hier nicht wirklich viele  sorgen machen. Die die bisher gestorben sind, wären wohl auch am  nächsten Schnupfen draufgegangen.


Abwarten. Wenn wir Glück haben, ist es so, aber ich traue den öffentlichen chinesischen Zahlen nicht wirklich, oder sagen wir besser, ist sehe Interpretationsspielraum. Und dann frag in Deinem Freundeskreis, ob es völlig in Ordnung ist, wenn der angeschlagene achtzigjährige Vater durch ein Corona Virus stirbt, obwohl man ohne dieses Virus mit ihm noch viele glückliche gemeinsame Jahre hätte haben können.

Auch Kranke und Angeschlagenen sind Menschen und haben Rechte. Es ist immer wieder und an jeder Stelle die Argumentation des gesunden "weißen Manns", dass alles, was ihm nicht schadet, nicht wirklich gefährlich ist. Diese Art zu Argumentieren findet sich z.B. wenn es um Strahlung geht. Ja, für den gesunden Kernkraftwerkarbeiter sind bestimmte Dosen ungefährlich, darum müssen die Strahlendosen für Schwangere, Föten und kleine Kinder keineswegs ungefährlioch sein. Aber wer denkt schon an diese Gruppe?  Das geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich, DKK007, dass ist allgemein gemeint. Es ist nur auffällig.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch Kranke und Angeschlagenen sind Menschen und haben Rechte. Es ist immer wieder und an jeder Stelle die Argumentation des gesunden "weißen Manns", dass alles, was ihm nicht schadet, nicht wirklich gefährlich ist. Diese Art zu Argumentieren findet sich z.B. wenn es um Strahlung geht. Ja, für den gesunden Kernkraftwerkarbeiter sind bestimmte Dosen ungefährlich, darum müssen die Strahlendosen für Schwangere, Föten und kleine Kinder keineswegs ungefährlioch sein. Aber wer denkt schon an diese Gruppe?  Das geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich, DKK007, dass ist allgemein gemeint. Es ist nur auffällig.



Wir leben nun mal in einer großen vernetzten Welt,
demzufolge nehmen auch die potenziellen Risiken für
das menschliche Leben zu.

Alles,
was nicht natürlichen Ursprungs ist, bedingt doch eine gewisse Krankheitsgefahr.

Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen,
fragen sie einen Arzt oder Apotheker.

Skeptiker wenden sich bitte an Scharlatane,

Heilpraktiker – Wikipedia.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir leben nun mal in einer großen vernetzten Welt,


Es ist aber zu einfach, nur die positiven Seiten zu sehen, eine angemessene Risikobewertung halte ich immer für wichtig. Es geht mir nur darum, Tote nicht mit einem Handschlag abzutun und zu behaupten. _"die wären doch eh bald gestorben_". Das ist mir zu einfach, gerade für hunderttausende junge Menschen, die nach Transplantationen Immunsupressoren nehmen müssen.

Und in der Tat könnte man China dabei helfen, Brutstätte für Grippe und anderen Krankheiten zu  sein. Viele vergessen, das neben dem "Glitzer China" weiterhin hunderte Millionen ohne Wasser und Strom in mittelalterlichen Verhältnissen leben und durch den engen Kontakt mit Tieren, die z.T. im selben Haus leben, immer wieder für neue Viren verantwortlich sind.

Da würden Aufklärung und andere Massnahmen helfen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und in der Tat könnte man China dabei helfen, Brutstätte für Grippe und anderen Krankheiten zu  sein. Viele vergessen, das neben dem "Glitzer China" weiterhin hunderte Millionen ohne Wasser und Strom in mittelalterlichen Verhältnissen leben und durch den engen Kontakt mit Tieren, die z.T. im selben Haus leben, immer wieder für neue Viren verantwortlich sind.



Vermische jetzt mal nicht Ursache und Wirkung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vermische jetzt mal nicht Ursache und Wirkung


Die Ursache ist das Entstehen des Virus. Und ´bestimmte Lebensweisen begünstigen Virenmutationen oder das Überspringen der Artengrenze. Z.B. ist das Essen von Affenhirnen in Gegenden, in denen Ebola grassiert, ziemlich dämlich. Da hilft Aufklärung.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch übertrieben und asozial.  Da toben sich die Rassisten mal wieder aus.



Was hat das mit Rassismus zu tun? Ich gehe jetzt auch nicht zum Chinesen essen, weil ich vermute, dass die eventuell Kontakte mit Verwandten in China gehabt haben könnten.
Das ist ja kein Rassismus, sondern ein natürlicher Abwehrmechanismus, natürlich diese Fälle von offenem Rassismus + Gewalt ausgenommen.


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Die hätten dir eh nur in deine Bratnudeln gespuckt. Ist wahrscheinlich besser für beide Seiten.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Rassismus zu tun? Ich gehe jetzt auch nicht zum Chinesen essen, weil ich vermute, dass die eventuell Kontakte mit Verwandten in China gehabt haben könnten.



Und warum? Es kommt keiner mehr aus China raus. Es fliegt nichts mehr und auf dem Landweg gibt es seit tausenden Jahren eine Mauer.

Es gibt bisher nur einen Virentransport nach Deutschland. 

Mittlerweile sieht sich selbst unsere Hochschule genötigt, da mal aufzuklären:



> Liebe Kommilitoninnen und Kommilitonen,
> angesichts der Unsicherheiten nach dem Ausbruch des Coronavirus in China weisen das Rektorat und der Studentenrat der Hochschule [] Studierende und Beschäftigte, die sich aktuell in China befinden oder eine Reise dorthin planen, auf die Informationen und Sicherheitshinweise des Auswärtigen Amtes hin (siehe unten). Wir schließen uns den Reisewarnungen an und empfehlen dringend, *geplante Reisen nach China zu verschieben*.
> 
> Eine Teilreisewarnung besteht derzeit für die Provinz Hubei (Stand: 5. Februar 2020), wo sich das Virus schwerpunktmäßig verbreitet. In dieser Region hat die Hochschule [] keine Kooperationspartner und keine Studierenden.
> ...




*Einfach mal nach anderen Krankheiten schauen:*
WHO: Zahl der Malaria-Infektionen nimmt zu: https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/diagnose/malaria-zahl-der-infektionen-nimmt-zu-a-1239200.html
Welt-Malaria-Tag am 25. April: Täglich sterben mehr als 1.200 Menschen an Malaria https://www.dsw.org/welt-malaria-tag-2018/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welt-Malaria-Tag am 25. April: Täglich sterben mehr als 1.200 Menschen an Malaria


Aber doch nur in Gebieten mit armen Menschen. Warum sollte man also Malariamittel entwickeln, wenn man damit eh nix verdienen kann?


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und warum? Es kommt keiner mehr aus China raus. Es fliegt nichts mehr und auf dem Landweg gibt es seit tausenden Jahren eine Mauer.


Dann guck Dir chinesische Flughäfen mal via Flightradar an. Und am besten auch noch den Wiki-Artikel zur Chinesischen Mauer. Dann wirst Du sehen, dass Deine Aussage kompletter Quatsch ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber doch nur in Gebieten mit armen Menschen. Warum sollte man also Malariamittel entwickeln, wenn man damit eh nix verdienen kann?



Du musst länger denken. 
Durch den Klimawandel haben wir bald in Europa und Nordamerika die Bedingungen geschaffen, in denen die Mücke auch bei uns leben kann. Und dann lohnt sich das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

Das ist der Schlüsselsatz, der auch mir zu denken gibt. Eine Militärdiktatur wie China riegelt einfach über Wochen oder Monate ab. Und wir?

"... _Farrar bezweifelt, dass die Bewohner westlicher Metropolen wie  München oder Paris im Falle einer Pandemie eine wochenlange Abriegelung  ihrer Städte wie in China hinnehmen würden. Derartige Einschränkungen  der Bürgerrechte "könnten eine hochexplosive Lage schaffen", so der  Mediziner.  ..."_
Coronavirus: "Ein Impfstoff wird zu spaet kommen", sagt Seuchenexperte - DER SPIEGEL
...


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2020)

Haben dafür keinen Personal, die Pflegepersonal arbeiten seit Jahrzehnten auf Verschleiß und über ihre Grenzen; 

Krankenhäuser müssen ja Gewinn machen:p man hat Personal gesparrt und die Arbeit auf wenigen verteilt und das hat sich gerächt.

Also ich hoffe das kommt net soweit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Haben dafür keinen Personal, die Pflegepersonal arbeiten seit Jahrzehnten auf Verschleiß und über ihre Grenzen;


Darum müsste man sich jetzt infizieren. Mit Intensivmedizin ist das überlebbar. Sind aber erst einmal 100.000 Deutsche krank, gibt es keine Intensivplätze mehr. Dann müssen Hospitzen ausgebaut werden. Denn nichts anderes sind die neuen "Krankenhäuser" in China, die in wenigen Wochen hochgezogen werden. Isolierte Sterbebetten ohne wirkliche Betreuung. Dort überlebt man, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe das kommt net soweit



Das kommt schon noch, keine Sorge. 

Und bevor es wirksame Impfungen geben wird,
vergehen noch sehr viele Monate.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum müsste man sich jetzt infizieren. Mit Intensivmedizin ist das überlebbar. Sind aber erst einmal 100.000 Deutsche krank, gibt es keine Intensivplätze mehr. Dann müssen Hospitzen ausgebaut werden. Denn nichts anderes sind die neuen "Krankenhäuser" in China, die in wenigen Wochen hochgezogen werden. Isolierte Sterbebetten ohne wirkliche Betreuung. Dort überlebt man, oder eben nicht.



Die intensivsationen Pfeifen jetzt schon aus dem letzten Loch
pflegenotstand Intensivstation - Google-Suche

Pflegenotstand in Kliniken: Schwerkranke Kinder gefaehrdet | tagesschau.de

Dramatischer Pflegenotstand in deutschen Kliniken - nw.de

Pflegenotstand: Schichten in Kliniken unterbesetzt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein

Personalmangel in Krankenhaeusern - "Der Pflegenotstand ist ernst"


Aber wehe man will eine bessere Gesundheitswesen wo nicht der Gewinn über allem steht, für die "neoliberalen konservativen Lager "ist man direkt ein linke grünversifte Kommunistische parasit


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2020)

Für eine Seuche sind deutsche Krankenhäuser eh' nicht ausgestattet. Spezielle Schleusen, Desinfektionsräume und Quarantänestationen für eine derart hohe Anzahl an infizierten Personen wurden allesamt schon lange wegrationalisiert.^^


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Da ist es dann das Beste gleich zu Hause zu bleiben, wenn man so etwas hat, bevor man auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus oder dort noch andere ansteckt. 

Einfach etwas Tee usw. zu Hause lagern für den Fall er Fälle und waren, bis man wieder gesund ist.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann frag in Deinem Freundeskreis, ob es völlig in Ordnung ist, wenn der angeschlagene achtzigjährige Vater durch ein Corona Virus stirbt, obwohl man ohne dieses Virus mit ihm noch viele glückliche gemeinsame Jahre hätte haben können.



Bloß lässt sich so eine Krankheit nie vorher sehen. Er könnte auch genauso Jahrelang schmerzhaft an Krebs sterben, oder sich ein Bein brechen und sich im Krankenhaus einen MRSA holen. Dafür ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer noch deutlich höher. 
Das lässt sich nur Statistisch abschätzen.

Aktuell sind trotz der Lage in China nur 2% der Infizierten in China gestorben. Davon waren über 80% alt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen jungen Menschen daran drauf zu gehen, liegt also bei <0,4%.

Allerdings ist bisher noch nicht wirklich klar, woran genau die Leute eigentlich genau sterben. Denn Fiber und Husten sind nicht wirklich lebensbedrohlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell sind trotz der Lage in China nur 2% der Infizierten in China gestorben.


Es dauert ja auch vier Wochen, bis Du mause tot bist. Darum laufen Anzahl der Infizierten und Todesfälle nicht syncron.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Einfach etwas Tee usw. zu Hause lagern für den Fall er Fälle und waren, bis man wieder gesund ist.


Wenn gesunde junge Ärzte ohne Vorerkrankung sterben, ist es im Einzelfall mit ein bisschen Tee vermutlich nicht getan.
Coronavirus: Krankenhaus bestaetigt Tod von Whistleblower-Arzt Li Wenliang - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Da ist bloß die Frage, ob da nicht einer aktiv beim Sterben nachgeholfen hat, oder er absichtlich schlecht versorgt wurde. 
Bei Assange hat man sich bisher auch für das Zweite entschieden. AErzte: Assange muss dringend in Krankenhaus (November 2019) - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## Slezer (7. Februar 2020)

Unbeliebte leben überall auf der Welt gefährlich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist bloß die Frage, ob da nicht einer aktiv beim Sterben nachgeholfen hat,



Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, habe ihn aber wegen der intensiven Beobachtung durch Bürgererechtler wieder verdrängt. Ja, möglich ist das.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist der Schlüsselsatz, der auch mir zu denken gibt. Eine Militärdiktatur wie China riegelt einfach über Wochen oder Monate ab. Und wir?



Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken, oder denkst du echt, dass bis dahin der Berliner Flughafen fertig ist?


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken, oder denkst du echt, dass bis dahin der Berliner Flughafen fertig ist?



Ruhrpott kann das gut ausbreiten


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, habe ihn aber wegen der intensiven Beobachtung durch Bürgererechtler wieder verdrängt.



Nur die können auch nicht jede Spritze prüfen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist bisher noch nicht wirklich klar, woran genau die Leute eigentlich genau sterben. Denn Fiber und Husten sind nicht wirklich lebensbedrohlich.



Für ältere oder geschwächte Menschen schon. Blöd nur, dass es auch Todesopfer gibt die beides offenbar nicht waren und als junge gesunde Menschen gestorben sind. Wenn DAS wirklich ausschließlich am CoV19 gelegen hat und nicht andere vermeidbare Faktoren wesentlichen Einfluss hatten (etwa starker Stress/Überarbeitung und damit einhergehende Schwächung beim gestorbenen Arzt) - DANN haben wir ein echtes Problem. Denn dann wäre es erstens hoch ansteckend (was mittlerweile klar sein sollte) und zweitens auch für gesunde Menschen tödlich. Halleluja.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist bisher noch nicht wirklich klar, woran genau die Leute eigentlich genau sterben. Denn Fiber und Husten sind nicht wirklich lebensbedrohlich.


Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Einwand. Das ist wie mit Kugeln aus Schusswaffen. Niemand stirbt an Kugeln, weil der Körper Jahrhunderte bräuchte, um das feste Blei aufzunehmen. Niemand weiß genau, woran Schußwaffenopfer sterben, denn Blutverlust muss nicht tödlich sein. Es ist dann eben irgend etwas anderes, woran die Menschen sterben, z.B. ohne Leber geht es nicht, und manchmal wirken Menschen nach einer Schussverletzung ziemlich kopflos.

- Satire Ende -

Sekundärerkrankungen wie Lüngenentzündung, Septik und Organversagen gehören zum Krankheitsbild


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Beruhigt Euch doch mal!

Jetzt wird das so aufgebauscht,
als ob sich das Ebola-Virus weltweit verbreiten würde.

In einem Jahr wird es dann Impfstoffe geben ...

und fertig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Beruhigt Euch doch mal!


Ich bin ganz ruhig. Ich schaue mir nur die Zahlen an. Es hilft durchaus, wenn man jetzt ein paar Wochen sein Leben umstellt, z.B. keine Reisen nach China macht und Menschen, die aus Risikogebieten kommt, in Quarantäne zu stecken. Denn noch sind es außerhalb Chinas Einzelfälle und die kann man problemlos beherrschen. Warten wir auf das Umfeld von Webasto und bewerten nächste Woche, ob die Infektion eingedämmt ist, oder nicht


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz ruhig. Ich schaue mir nur die Zahlen an. Es hilft durchaus, wenn man jetzt ein paar Wochen sein Leben umstellt, z.B. keine Reisen nach China macht und Menschen, die aus Risikogebieten kommt, in Quarantäne zu stecken. Denn noch sind es außerhalb Chinas Einzelfälle und die kann man problemlos beherrschen. Warten wir auf das Umfeld von Webasto und bewerten nächste Woche, ob die Infektion eingedämmt ist, oder nicht



Sehr gut, jetzt bist du echt artig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Und jetzt sind hunderte Skifahrerpotenziell  infiziert und tragen es in die Welt hinaus. Sauber!

Coronavirus: Frankreich meldet fuenf Infektionen in Skigebiet - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2020)

Coronavirus: China ignoriert offenbar Hilfsangebote von USA und WHO - DER SPIEGEL

Tuerklinken moegliche Quellen: Coronavirus ueberlebt tagelang auf Flaechen - n-tv.de


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

Der Corona Virus wurde im P4 Labor extra so konzipiert, dass er bis zu 70 Tage lang übertragbar ist.
Vor der Inkubationszeit (bis zu 30 Tage)  und nach Ausbruch auch danach noch einige Zeit, im Darm, bzw in der Blase. Bei Toilettengängen kann man sich also auch infizieren.
Aktuell werden die Webasto Mitarbeiter bereits entlassen und auch vorher infizierte, können aber weiterhin noch ansteckend sein.
Das Krisenmanagement ist ein Witz, man darf sich definitiv darauf freuen, dass es sich in Europa auch ausbreitet.

Man hätte sofort alles dichtmachen sollen. Ich würde empfehlen schonmal Vorräte anzulegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Jaja, genau! Die Echsenwesen schlagen zu! Der Virus dringt tief ins Gehirn ein und manipuliert die Menschen. Jaja, genau!

Findest Du diese Art von Gerüchten witzig?


----------



## geisi2 (11. Februar 2020)

Mich regt die Berichterstattung zu dem Thema auf. Gerade wieder schweren Unfug zu der Todesrate gelesen...
Es wird einfach die Zahl der derzeitig infizierten genommen (rund 40 000) und berechnet anhand der JETZIGEN Todesfälle (rund900) die Mortalitätsrate? Ernsthaft?
Das heisst nichts anderes das die Mortalitätsrate bei mindestens 2,25% liegt wenn keiner der derzeitig offiziell bekannten Infektionsfälle minus  jetziger Todesopfer (ca. 1000) - Gesund gewordener (ca 4000) mehr stirbt.

Dann habe ich gelesen das die Zahl der täglichen nachgewiesenen Neuinfektionen relativ stabil bleibt. Mich würde jetzt interessieren wie viele man täglich überhaupt feststellen kann sprich wie die Laborkapazitäten sind.  

Wir können alle im Prinzip nur noch hoffen das es mehr Panikmache als Ernst ist. Wenn man aber so nach China schaut wie sich da entwickelt und welche Maßnahmen da schon getroffen werden bekomme ich zumindest ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl.
Aber am Ende kann man nur die Entwicklung beobachten. Wirklich schützen kann man sich mMn bei einem Massenausbruch eh nicht. Das Teil überträgt sich anscheinend per Luft/Tröpfchen und durch Berührung von kontaminierten Oberflächen.
Hat eine nach neuesten Erkenntnissen eine extrem hohe Inkubationszeit von *bis zu* 24 Tagen und kann sich in der Zeit lustig verbreiten ohne das man merkt das der gegenüber krank ist bzw. Symptome zeigt.
Panik sollte man eh nie haben, vernebelt nur das Gehirn und stört beim denken. Am Ende kann man bei sowas wie gesagt nur hoffen und sich entsprechend vorbereiten FALLS es doch schlimmer werden sollte wie gedacht bzw. es bei uns so losgehen sollte wie in China und das man dann selbst mit eine relativ harmlosen Verlauf davonkommt.

Macht auf mich einen relativ seriösen Eindruck wenns um Infos zum Thema geht:
YouTube

Zahlen zum Thema:
Coronavirus Update (Live): 43,101 Cases and 1,018 Deaths from the Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jaja, genau! Die Echsenwesen schlagen zu! Der Virus dringt tief ins Gehirn ein und manipuliert die Menschen. Jaja, genau!


Da hat jemand wohl den Aluhut auf, ich würde es unterlassen solche Gerüchte zur Inkubationszeit zu verbreiten,
Vorher stand man bei 14 Tagen, nun redet man von bis zu 24 Tagen und morgen steht man dann bei einem Monat.

Wahrscheinlich wird Bill Gates recht behalten - der sprach von 33 Millionen Toten.


​


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Der Corona Virus wurde im Labor extra so konzipiert, dass er bis zu 70 Tage lang übertragbar ist.



Nein, man hat das mit den 70 Tagen versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt. Dazu hätte man die Hülle des Virus verstärken müssen, damit die UV Strahlen den RNA Strang nicht zerstören. Doch wenn die Hülle zu dick ist, kommt er nicht mehr in die Zelle rein. Daher musste ein Kompromiss her. Mehr als 22 Tage geht daher nicht.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, man hat das mit den 70 Tagen versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt. Dazu hätte man die Hülle des Virus verstärken müssen, damit die UV Strahlen den RNA Strang nicht zerstören. Doch wenn die Hülle zu dick ist, kommt er nicht mehr in die Zelle rein. Daher musste ein Kompromiss her. Mehr als 22 Tage geht daher nicht.



Das wäre der bisher beste und nachhaltigste Beitrag zur Klimaerwärmung gewesen.
Wie schon damals bei der Maul und Klauenseuche, wurde der Erreger in einem Labor gezüchtet, PsyOp.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

Alle Viren dieses Types sind Corona-Viren, das ist eine Sammelbezeichnung.
Das in dem Labor gezüchtete Virus ist ein Versuch, einen Impfstoff nach der SARS Epidemie zu entwickeln (auch ein Corona Virus).
Der verlinkte Artikel ist inhaltlich falsch.
Details hierzu:
RKI  -  Infektionskrankheiten A-Z - 2019-nCoV Acute Respiratory Disease (neuartiges Coronavirus)

Auszug:
Coronaviren wurden erstmals Mitte der 60er Jahre identifiziert. Sie können sowohl Menschen als auch verschiedene Tiere infizieren, darunter Vögel und Säugetiere. Coronaviren verursachen in Menschen verschiedene Krankheiten, von gewöhnlichen Erkältungen bis hin zu gefährlichen oder sogar potenziell tödlich verlaufenden Krankheiten wie dem Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) oder dem Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS).
In der Vergangenheit waren schwere, durch Coronaviren verursachte Krankheiten wie SARS oder MERS zwar weniger leicht übertragbar als Influenza, aber sie haben dennoch zu großen Ausbrüchen geführt, zum Teil in Krankenhäusern.
Stand: 24.01.2020

Bisher nicht ermittelt wurde, woher die Familie der Coronaviren genau kommen.
Allerdings war die Technologie in den 1960gern definitiv nirgendwo auf der Welt soweit, als dass jemand so etwas hätte künstlich herstellen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> wurde der Erreger in einem Labor gezüchtet, PsyOp.


Mein kleiner Verschwörungsgläubiger, es geht nicht um _"das Virus"_, es geht um zig Viren. Coronaviren sind uralte und weit verbreitete Viren die wie alle Viren ständig neue Varianten hervorbringen. Das aktuell diskutierte Coranavirus ist relativ jung, weil seine genetische Bandbreite sehr gering ist ... Mein Gott, ihr jämmerlichen Dummschwätzer aus der Verschwörungsecke

Familie _Coronaviridae_ 

Unterfamilie _Letovirinae_
Gattung _Alphaletovirus_
Untergattung _Milecovirus_
Spezies _Microhyla letovirus 1_ (MLeV-1) (*) 
 
 
 
Unterfamilie _Orthocoronavirinae_ (ehemals _Coronavirinae_)
Gattung _Alphacoronavirus_
Untergattung _Colacovirus_
Spezies _Bat coronavirus CDPHE15_ 
 
Untergattung _Decacovirus_
Spezies _Rhinolophus ferrumequinum alphacoronavirus HuB-2013_ 
 
Untergattung _Duvinacovirus_
Spezies _Humanes Coronavirus 229E_ (eng. _Human coronavirus 229E_, HCoV-229E) 
 
Untergattung _Luchacovirus_
Spezies _Lucheng Rn rat coronavirus_ 
 
Untergattung _Minacovirus_
Spezies _Ferret coronavirus_ 
Spezies _Mink coronavirus 1_ 
 
Untergattung _Minunacovirus_
Spezies _Miniopterus bat coronavirus 1_ 
Spezies _Miniopterus bat coronavirus HKU8_ 
 
Untergattung _Myotacovirus_
Spezies _Myotis ricketti alphacoronavirus Sax-2011_ 
Spezies _Nyctalus velutinus alphacoronavirus SC-2013_ 
 
Untergattung _Pedacovirus_
Spezies _Porzines Epidemische-Diarrhoe-Virus_ (eng. _Porcine epidemic diarrhea virus_, PEDV) 
Spezies _Scotophilus bat coronavirus 512_ 
 
Untergattung _Rhinacovirus_
Spezies _Rhinolophus bat coronavirus HKU2_
Subspezies _Swine Acute Diarrhoea Syndrome Coronavirus_ (SADS-CoV), Erreger von SADS[SUP][6][/SUP] 
 
 
Untergattung _Setracovirus_
Spezies _Human coronavirus NL63_ 
Spezies _NL63-related bat coronavirus strain BtKYNL63-9b_ 
 
Untergattung _Tegacovirus_
Spezies _Alphacoronavirus 1_ (*)
Subspezies _Canines Coronavirus_ (eng. _Canine coronavirus_, CCoV) 
Subspezies _Felines Coronavirus_ (eng. _Feline coronavirus_, FCoV) 
Subspezies _Transmissible-Gastroenteritis-Virus_ (TGEV) 
 
 
 
Gattung _Betacoronavirus_
Untergattung _Embecovirus_
Spezies _Betacoronavirus 1_
Subspezies _Bovines Coronavirus_ (BCoV) 
Subspezies _Equines Coronavirus_ (ECoV-NC99) 
Subspezies _Humanes Coronavirus OC43_ (HCoV-OC43) 
Subspezies _Porzines hämagglutinierendes Enzephalomyelitis-Virus_ (HEV) 
Subspezies _Puffinosis-Coronavirus_ (PCoV) – bei Schwarzschnabel-Sturmtauchern (_Puffinus puffinus_) 
Subspezies _Humanes Enterisches Coronavirus_ (HECoV)[SUP][7][/SUP] 
 
Spezies _China Rattus coronavirus HKU24_ 
Spezies _Human coronavirus HKU1_ 
Spezies _Murine coronavirus_ (*)
Subspezies _Murines Hepatitis-Virus_ (eng. _Mouse hepatitis virus_, MHV) 
Subspezies _Ratten-Coronavirus_ (RtCoV) 
 
 
Untergattung _Hibecovirus_
Spezies _Bat Hp-betacoronavirus Zhejiang2013_ 
 
Untergattung _Merbecovirus_
Spezies _Hedgehog coronavirus 1_ 
Spezies _MERS-Coronavirus_ (eng. _Middle East respiratory syndrome-related coronavirus_, MERS-CoV) 
Spezies _Pipistrellus bat coronavirus HKU5_ 
Spezies _Tylonycteris bat coronavirus HKU4_ 
 
Untergattung _Nobecovirus_
Spezies _Rousettus bat coronavirus GCCDC1_ 
Spezies _Rousettus bat coronavirus HKU9_ 
 
Untergattung _Sarbecovirus_
Spezies _SARS-Coronavirus_ (eng. _Severe acute respiratory syndrome-related coronavirus_, SARS-CoV) 
 
nicht-klassifizierte Betacoronaviren:
Spezies _2019 neuartiges Coronavirus_ (eng. _2019-novel Coronavirus_, 2019-nCoV, bzw. _Wuhan seafood market pneumonia virus_) 
 
 
Gattung _Gammacoronavirus_
Untergattung _Cegacovirus_
Spezies _Beluga whale coronavirus SW1_ 
 
Untergattung _Igacovirus_
Spezies _Vogel-Coronavirus_ (eng. _Avian coronavirus_)
Subspezies _Truthahn-Coronavirus_ (TCoV) 
Subspezies _Fasanen-Coronavirus_ (PhCoV) 
Subspezies _Infektiöse-Bronchitis-Virus_ (IBV), Erreger der Infektiösen Bronchitis 
 
 
 
Gattung _Deltacoronavirus_
Untergattung _Andecovirus_
Spezies _Wigeon coronavirus HKU20_ 
 
Untergattung _Buldecovirus_
Spezies _Bulbul coronavirus HKU11_ (BuCoV HKU11) (*) 
Spezies _Coronavirus HKU15_ 
Spezies _Bronzemännchen-Coronavirus HKU13_ (eng. _Munia coronavirus HKU13_, MunCoV HKU13) 
Spezies _White-eye coronavirus HKU16_ 
Spezies _Drossel-Coronavirus HKU12_ (eng. _Thrush coronavirus HKU12_, ThCoV HKU12)[SUP][8][/SUP] 
 
Untergattung _Herdecovirus_
Spezies _Night heron coronavirus HKU19_ 
 
Untergattung _Moordecovirus_
Spezies _Common moorhen coronavirus HKU21_


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

In diesem Kontext und woher die Viren (vermutlich) kommen:

Immunabwehr der Fledermaeuse macht Ebola, Marburg oder 2019-nCoV zu "Turbo-Viren" Warum sind Fledermaus-Viren so toedlich? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Wie sollten wir hunderttausende Patienten behandeln? 

_".... Ein Grund für die zunehmenden Engpässe ist offenbar die  Personalnot.  Fehlt Personal, werden Betten dauerhaft gesperrt. Nach  Panorama 3  Recherchen können in manchen Krankenhäusern bis zu einem  Drittel der  vorhandenen Intensivkapazitäten nicht genutzt werden, da  die notwendigen  Intensivpflegekräfte fehlen. Bettensperrungen in der  Intensivmedizin  sind nach Angaben der Deutschen Krankenhausgesellschaft  ein bundesweites  Problem. ...

Offenbar haben die seit Januar 2019 geltenden Personaluntergrenzen das  Problem an einigen Häusern noch verschärft. Die Deutsche  Krankenhausgesellschaft bewertet die neuen Grenzen angesichts von 17.000  unbesetzten Stellen "hoch problematisch"."_
Immer mehr Intensivstationen ueberlastet  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen

Klar finden Krankenhausbetreiber es unerträglich, dass sie einen Mindeststandart erfüllen sollen. Wirtschaftlich ist es doch viel besser, Patienten aufzunehmen, die volle Pauschale zu kassieren, sie aber kaum zu behandeln. Krankenhäuser dürfen keine Wirtschaftsunternehmen sein. Das ist ein riesen Fehler


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie sollten wir hunderttausende Patienten behandeln?
> _
> ".... Ein Grund für die zunehmenden Engpässe ist offenbar die Personalnot.  Fehlt Personal, werden Betten dauerhaft gesperrt. Nach Panorama 3  Recherchen können in manchen Krankenhäusern bis zu einem Drittel der  vorhandenen Intensivkapazitäten nicht genutzt werden, da die notwendigen  Intensivpflegekräfte fehlen. Bettensperrungen in der Intensivmedizin  sind nach Angaben der Deutschen Krankenhausgesellschaft ein bundesweites  Problem. ..."_
> Immer mehr Intensivstationen ueberlastet  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen



Das habe ich schon mehrmals gesagt, wird sich auch nichts ändern.

Wir  könnten  auch paar Jahrzehnte aussetzen bis alle Babyboomer verstorben sind, dann gleicht sich das aus und bisschen soylent green 

YouTube
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Und mal wieder die täglich neu nberechnete Mortalitätsrate:

Aktuell: 1018 Tote gegenüber 4338 Genesenen also eine *Mortalitätsrate von knapp 20%*
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Weiterhin finde ich die Zahlen inkonsistent. Die Mortalitätsrate ist regional extrem unterschiedlich. Ich vermute, dass es eine mutierte Virusvariente gibt und im Kerngebiet darum quasi zwei Ausbrüche. Das würde auch die in Einzelfällen verdoppelterInkubationszeit erklären. Es könnte, so eine merste Idee, das ursprüngliche Virus geben, welches nicht so tödlich ist, und eine neuere leicht mutierte Variante, besser auf den Menschen angepasst. Nur so als ganz grobe Vermutung. Wir werden es die Tage lesen, Genanalysen gehen heute ja ratz fatz


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die täglich neu nberechnete Mortalitätsrate:
> 
> Aktuell: 1018 Tote gegenüber 4338 Genesenen also eine *Mortalitätsrate von knapp 20%*
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Naja du weißt net mal ob die zahlen Stimmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja du weißt net mal ob die zahlen Stimmen.


Ne, natürlich nicht, aber das ist die einzige Basis für eine Diskussion. Darum nenne ich meine Vermutungen auch Vermutungen. Das hat also keine Relevanz, dass dient nur der Unterhaltung.


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die täglich neu nberechnete Mortalitätsrate:
> 
> Aktuell: 1018 Tote gegenüber 4338 Genesenen also eine *Mortalitätsrate von knapp 20%*



Also jeder 5. stirbt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Also jeder 5. stirbt?


Darauf deuten erste unsichere Zahlen hin, wenn Du Genesene mit Toten vergleichst. Da gibt es aber viel Unsicherheit und es hängt massiv an der Versorgung. Im Kerngebiet der Ausbreitung ist die Versorgung zusammen gebrochen, da gibt es die meisten Toten, in anderen Gebieten ist die Rate merklich tiefer, weil die Intensivversorgung viel besser ist.

Ich, kerngesund  und im "besten" Alter, mache mir da keine Sorgen zu sterben, der wirtschaftliche Schaden einer Pandemie und die Beben an Börse und bei Banken kann aber auch meine Lebensqualität empfindlich betreffen. Und jeder Tote tut mir im Herzen weh. Ich habe keine Panik, sondern ich verfolge nur panisch, wer das Impfmittel zuerst heraus bringt, denn genau die Aktien muss man sofort kaufen!


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darauf deuten erste unsichere Zahlen hin, wenn Du Genesene mit Toten vergleichst. Da gibt es aber viel Unsicherheit und es hängt massiv an der Versorgung. Im Kerngebiet der Ausbreitung ist die Versorgung zusammen gebrochen, da gibt es die meisten Toten, in anderen Gebieten ist die Rate merklich tiefer, weil die Intensivversorgung viel besser ist.



Du wiederholst ständig, "wenn man Genesene mit Toten vergleicht".
Also *wenn *man das so rechnet, dann liegt die Sterberate bei 20%? Wenn mans aber anders rechnet, dann liegt sie niedriger? Oder höher?

Wie wahrscheinlich ist das eigentlich? Wie viele der 40.000 Infizierten sind hospitalisiert worden und wurden anschließend als Genesen katalogisiert?
Auf Grund der Kapazitätsengpässe der Krankenhäuser, kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass jeder der Infizierten wirklich aufgenommen wurde.
Daneben reden wir hier von offiziell bestätigten Infizierten. Die Dunkelziffer liegt wohl weit darüber.

Ich halte damit eine Sterberate von 20%(!) als irreführend und schürt nur Panik.

Außerdem erwähnst du "unsichere Zahlen". Diese unsicheren Zahlen deuten darauf, dass jeder 5. der Infizierten sterben wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wie viele der 40.000 Infizierten sind hospitalisiert worden und wurden anschließend als Genesen katalogisiert?


Vermutlich Alle!

Aktuell gibt es insgesamt 43.141 Menschen, die bekanntermaßen Infiziert wurden. Dafür gibt es einen Test. Natürlich gibt es Dunkelziffern mit Menschen, die Infiziert sind, aber es wurde nicht entdeckt und ebenso gibt es Tote, bei denen man die Infektion nicht erkannte. 

Die 43141 Infizierten teilen sich auf in:
1018 gestorben
4340 genesen
37783 noch infiziert 

Es ist nun vermessen zu glauben, dass von den aktuell über 37.000 weltweit infizierten keiner mehr sterben wird. Das ist doch naheliegend, oder? Darum nimmt man als ersten groben Ansatz Gestorbene durch Gestorbene plus Genesene. Wenn eine Krankheit über Jahre beim Menschen wütet, dann ist die Anzahl der über Jahre infizierten ziemlch genau die Anzahl der Toten plus Genesenen, die die Anzahl der aktuell noch infizierten verschwindend gering ist. Darum nimmt man bei alten Geiseln der Menschheit wie Pest oder Pocken einfach Tote durch Infizierte. Das ist beim aktuellen Coronavirus ausbruch aber unseriös und massiv verfälschend.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2020)

WHO sieht es nun auch kritischer:
Coronavirus: WHO-Chef sieht „sehr ernste Bedrohung“ fuer die Welt - WELT


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vermutlich Alle!
> 
> Aktuell gibt es insgesamt 43.141 Menschen, die bekanntermaßen Infiziert wurden. Dafür gibt es einen Test. Natürlich gibt es Dunkelziffern mit Menschen, die Infiziert sind, aber es wurde nicht entdeckt und ebenso gibt es Tote, bei denen man die Infektion nicht erkannte.
> 
> ...




"Vermutlich".
Das sind mir aber zu viele Unwahrscheinlichkeiten, dafür, dass du die 20% Sterberate auch noch in fett geschrieben durch das Forum posaunst.
Die CFR wird so berechnet, das ist ja nicht mal falsch. Ist aber lediglich *NACH *einer Epidemie aussagekräftig. Und das weiß eben nicht jeder, ist irreführend und macht nur Panik.
Es gibt schon einen Grund, warum die von dir verlinkte Seite, scheinbar die einzige im Netz ist, die diese 20% erwähnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> ist irreführend und macht nur Panik.


Was denn für eine Panik? Es hilft, um Massnahmen zu erklären. Wenn es heißt. _"Och, alles kein Problem, total harmlos"_ was wird dann passieren? Blos nichts sagen, und in Ruhe weitere Menschn infizieren. Ist den Menschen aber klar, dass es durchaus gefährlich ist, sich zu infizieren, kommen sie freiwillig ins Krankenhaus, denn wer will schon elendig krepieren. Und nur dann kann man eine mögliche Epidemie eindämmen. 

Warum sollten man den aktuellen Informationsstand ausblenden, schön reden oder herumschwurbeln, anstatt reale Zahlen zu nennen und dazu die noch große Unsicherheit. Von_ "ungefährlich" , "leichter Grippe" _etc. zu reden, was Du an vielen Stellen liest, halte ich für durch und durch verlogen. Nach dem Motto, blos die Massen uninformiert halten, damit es keine Panik gibt. Die Menschen müssen lernen, mit Informationen umzugehen.

Einen meinen Ausführungen ist rein gar nichts "irreführend". Es sind reale Zahlen. Bessere haben wir nicht. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass in China in den betoffenen Gebieten jeder mit minimalem Verdachtsmoment getestet wird.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Grund, warum die von dir verlinkte Seite, scheinbar die einzige im Netz ist, die diese 20% erwähnt.



Er vergisst dabei die zeitliche Komponente. Solche Rechnungen kann man in 2 Monaten aufstellen.
Man kommt niemals auf 20%, 2 bis 3% sind realistisch.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sollten man den aktuellen Informationsstand ausblenden, schön reden oder herumschwurbeln, anstatt reale Zahlen zu nennen und dazu die noch große Unsicherheit.



Ist dein Avatar Programm?


----------



## geisi2 (12. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Er vergisst dabei die zeitliche Komponente. Solche Rechnungen kann man in 2 Monaten aufstellen.
> Man kommt niemals auf 20%, 2 bis 3% sind realistisch.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja jetzt kein Rotkäppchen Fan aber 2-3% ist auch unrealistisch genauso wie die 20% MR (MR=Mortalitätrate)
Diese liegt jetzt schon bei mindestens ca 2,5% wenn man die Zahlen hier nimmt:
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

45.183 nachgewisene Infektionen
4.849 Genesene
1.115 Tote

40.334 Fälle die entweder noch krank oder schon tot sind.
Mach sogar 2,7% MR ganz simpel gerechnet und mit der Annahme das kein einziger Todesfall bei knapp 40.000 dazukommt.
20% ist genauso unrealistisch weil die Zahl der Genesenen stärker steigt als die Anzahl der Toten.
Die einzige Aussage die man eigentlich mit den Zahlen treffen kann ist das wir irgendwo zwischen 3% und 20% liegen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (12. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Mach sogar 2,7% MR ganz simpel gerechnet und mit der Annahme das kein einziger Todesfall bei knapp 40.000 dazukommt.
> 20% ist genauso unrealistisch weil die Zahl der Genesenen stärker steigt als die Anzahl der Toten.
> Die einzige Aussage die man eigentlich mit den Zahlen treffen kann ist das wir irgendwo zwischen 3% und 20% liegen.



Ich glaube, dass es am Ende zwischen 2 und 3% sein werden, natürlich auch in Abhängigkeit von der medizinischen Versorgung.
Schaut man sich die aktuelle Kurve der Neuansteckungen an, geht diese nicht exponentiell nach oben, sondern flacht ab.
Das ein Zeichen davon, dass die Maßnahmen die man getroffen hat, sehr wirksam sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2020)

Ebenso offen sind Fragen, was in Afrika und Südamerika passiert. Gerade in Afrika gibt es intensive Verbindungen mit China und das dort noch kein Fall detektiert wurde bedeutet nicht, dass es dort keine Infektionen gibt und sich in Ruhe neue Infektionsherde bilden könnten. Die Mortalitätsrate ist mir ziemlich egal, ob es, 0,1; 10 oder 100% sind.. Viel wichtiger ist, dass man die Krankheit eindämmt und genau da sehe ich große Schwierigkeiten. Es ist schon ziemlich verbreitet. Offen ist für mich, wie oft das Virus als nicht Humanvirus den Wirt wechseln kann. Dazu finde ich noch keine Zahlen.

Mit den heutigen Zahlen. 1116 Tote zu 5030 Genesenen, sinkt die Mortalitätsrate langsam Richtung 18%. Die Liste der Länder mit Fällen, wird immer länger. Auch in Deutschland gibt es zwei neue Fälle, noch gibt es keine Informationen dazu, nur, dass es im Zusammenhang mit dem Webasto Herd steht. Aber wo. Mitarbeiter, Angehöriger oder ist das Virus ausgebrochen und in Schulen, Geschäften etc. angekommen?




ryzen1 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Grund, warum die von dir  verlinkte Seite, scheinbar die einzige im Netz ist, die diese 20%  erwähnt.


Genau, es gibt einen Grund. Es ist die einzige wissenschaftliche Seite, die tagesaktuell veröffentlicht. Die meisten anderen nehmen einfach Tote durch Infizierte und kommen auf minimale und verzerrende Mortalitätsraten wie es schon bei SARS gemacht wurde. Am Ende waren es da auch 9,6%, und das tut dann schon weh.

Ich glaube inzwischen, es gibt zwei Viren. Das würde auch die zum Teil sehr lange Inkukationszeit von 24 Tagen erkären. Den ziemlich aggressiven ersten Stamm, der in Hubai wütet mit knapp 30% Mortalitätsrate in der Region (1068 Tote zu 2668 Genesenen) und eine an den Menschen besser angepasste Variante, die sich verbreitet und die, schaut man auf die anderen Regionen, vermutlich ziemlich harmlos ist. Zhejiang mit keinem Toten und 321 Genesenen. Das ist meine Hoffnung, darum habe ich gar keine Panik und bete für die armen Seelen in Hubai. Die haben aktuell ein Problem, nicht wir. Ich sitze nur interessiert vor dem Bildschirm und verfolge das Geschehen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2020)

Nur mal so als Beispiel,

was alleine eine "normale"Virusgrippe nur in Deutschland ausrichten kann

http://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Infekt/EpidBull/Archiv/2015/Ausgaben/03_15.pdf?__blob=publicationFile.

Also kein Grund zur Panik. 

@ Rotkaeppchen

Trägst du den Aluhut deines Avatars auch im RL?


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Februar 2020)

Coronavirus in China: Zahl der Infizierten in Hubei steigt um 14.840 - an einem Tag - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2020)

War irgendwie doch zu erwarten.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (13. Februar 2020)

Okay, ich habe mir schon mal Masken und Desinfektionsmittel bestellt, 5 Stück für 50 Euro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist es Zeit Vorräte zu Hause anzulegen, ich habe mir 2500 Euro beiseite gelegt und kaufe Konserven.

Bill Gates sagte was von 33 Millionen Toten, bisher sind wir bei 1300, fehlt noch ein bisschen.
Dahinter steckt bestimmt GT von FFF...


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2020)

Tja, wärst du nun ein friedliebender Prepper wie ich, hättest du das alles schon 

Konserven ist nicht alles, denke an Banales wie Klopapier.
Mit was machst du die Konserven warm? Holzvorräte, Gas...?
Frischwasser für 4 Wochen schon eingelagert? - 3l/Person/Tag... 
Medikamente?
Batterien? 
Dokumente mehrfach gesichert?
Fluchtrucksäcke?
usw. etc.

Mit 2500 € kommst du, wenn du alles bedenkst, für 1 Person gerade mal 2 Wochen durch...

Wir haben für 4 Personen für 16 Wochen vorgesorgt, rechne mit ca. 40-50.000 €


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir haben für 4 Personen für 16 Wochen vorgesorgt, rechne mit ca. 40-50.000 €



Glaubst du nach 4 Monaten is alles rum?
Du solltest eher für 12 Monate rechnen. Ggf. solltest du auch noch einen Bunker bauen, falls in der Zeit ein Nuklearkrieg beginnt oder Zombies durch die Straßen laufen.
Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2020)

Du kannst jetzt darüber schmunzeln, aber den Bunker gibt es 

Weniger gegen Zombies oder die A.-Bombe, aber sehr effektiv gegen jene, die nicht vorgesorgt haben 

Schaue dir den täglichen Einkaufswahn einer durchschnittlichen 3 oder 4-köpfigen Familie an und du wirst feststellen, dass eine Bevorratung für 12 Monate allein platztechnisch illusorisch ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Februar 2020)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Luftversorgung im Bunker aus? 
Kann mir vorstellen, dass so ein grippeverseuchter Mensch einem in die Lüftung hustet.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Februar 2020)

Braucht man alles nicht, laut Bundesregierung ist es doch nur eine ganz normale Grippe


----------



## HardwareHighlander (13. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Du solltest eher für 12 Monate rechnen. Ggf. solltest du auch noch einen Bunker bauen, falls in der Zeit ein Nuklearkrieg beginnt oder Zombies durch die Straßen laufen.



In Wirklichkeit ist der der wahre Survival-Maddin.



compisucher schrieb:


> ..dass eine Bevorratung für 12 Monate allein platztechnisch illusorisch ist.



Also für 1000 Euro bekomme ich bei Phillips-Sonderposten Markt 1000 Stück Erbseneintopf, bzw verschiedene Eintöpfe.
Eine pro Tag für jeden, reicht ca 1 Jahr, dazu noch bisschen Fischkonserven und Nudeln, Soßen etc. und gut ist. Wenn du eine 30 Quadratmeter Wohnung hast, wird es vielleicht etwas eng, wenn du ein Haus hast, passt recht viel in den Keller. Noch paar Kartoffeln kaufen und ca 100x nen 6Pack Wasser, bisschen Schokolade, usw.. was für die Seele.

40 bis 50 000 Euro, das ist doch ein Witz. Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du deinen Beitrag eh nicht ernst meinst, sowie ich meine schon ne ganze Weile hier im Forum nicht ernst meine - es aber keiner so richtig merkt. ^^


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Braucht man alles nicht, laut Bundesregierung ist es doch nur eine ganz normale Grippe



"Normale" Grippe? Du weißt schon, dass von dieser völlig normalen Grippe jährlich hunderttausende Menschen sterben?


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Luftversorgung im Bunker aus?
> Kann mir vorstellen, dass so ein grippeverseuchter Mensch einem in die Lüftung hustet.



3-fach redudantes System, Notstromaggregat mit separater Luftzu- und Abfuhr, Elektrolüfter mit 4 Wochen Batteriekapazität, Handkurbel für den Notfall
6-fach Filter, 4 getrennte Luftzufuhren, regelbar, automatisch verschießbar, getarnt


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> 40 bis 50 000 Euro, das ist doch ein Witz. Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du deinen Beitrag eh nicht ernst meinst, sowie ich meine schon ne ganze Weile hier im Forum nicht ernst meine - es aber keiner so richtig merkt. ^^



 Ich weiss, nee, das mit dem Prepperzeugs meine ich sogar todernst. bin diesbezüglich ein Spinner, stehe dazu, aber wie oben erwähnt, keiner der Knarren rumliegen hat.

Ich habe jetzt nicht an die Erbsensuppe vom Aldi gedacht, wird haben das EPA Zeugs für Schweinegeld und 10-20 Jahre haltbar gekauft.

Ich meine, was machst du mit 1000 Dosen Erbsensuppe wenn die Katastrophe mal vorbei ist?
Alle essen?
Dann brauchste wieder viiiiel Klopapier...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> "Normale" Grippe? Du weißt schon, dass von dieser völlig normalen Grippe jährlich hunderttausende Menschen sterben?



Ja ja das weiß ich, Influenza  Trotzdem kann man das nicht vergleichen, da dies ein neuartiger Stamm von Corona Viren ist.
Das wurde ja schon alles hier durchgekaut und sollte auch jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

So, jetzt geht es los, jetzt explodieren die Zahlen außerhalb Chinas, die Mortalitätsrate stabilisiert sich bei 18% mit sprunghaft auf über 1300 gerstiegenen Toten, Dazu gibt es immer mehr Länder mit steigenden Infektionszahlen, die auch zu viele Infektionsherde haben, um die Sache einzudämmen. Die Impfstofentwicklung muss jetzt vorangetreiben werden
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

HIer noch mal ein Artikel zum Virus. Mein Idee, dass es uinterschiedliche Viren gibt, könnte sogar stimmen, da sich der Virus aus mehreren Stämmen entwickelte und vermutlich, so meine erste Idee, kann es sein, dass es leicht unterschiedliche Varianten gibt. Ich bleibe dabei. Eigentlich müsste man sich jetzt infizieren, Denn noch gibt es perfekte Behandlung, man überlegt es und ist dann immunisiert. Wird man erst erwischt, wenn hier 100.000 Infizierte behandelt werden, hat man ein echtes Problem. 
Coronavirus-Epidemie - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Februar 2020)

Ich dachte vor zwei Wochen ging es schon richtig los?

Warum vermerkst du eigentlich nicht, dass die Genesenen weit schneller steigen, als die Toten?
Das führt natürlich dazu, dass die Sterberate immer weiter am Fallen ist.

Hoffentlich hast du dir auch schon deinen Bunker gebaut 

Im übrigen, bevor hier wieder reißerisch von den neuen Infizierten berichtet wird:
Die hohe Anzahl an neuen Infizierten ruht daher, dass nun auch klinische Diagnosen mit zu den Infizierten gezählt werden.
Das bedeutet, dass die Diagnose anhand von den Symptomen bzw einer einfachen Untersuchung gestellt wird. Ohne einen richtigen Test durchgeführt zu haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das führt natürlich dazu, dass die Sterberate immer weiter am Fallen ist.


Gestern 18% heute 18%. Ich sehe den massiven Abfall deutlich

1370 Tote
------------
1370 plus 6243 Genesene 

macht 18%. Die Antzahl der Toten ist sprunghaft von 1118 gesten auf 1370 heute gestiegen, die Zahl der Infizierten ebenso. Schau Dir den letzten Peak an. Sieht nicht aus wie, "wir haben alles im Griff". Die Urlaubsgebiete werden die Verbreitungsgebiete werden. Warten wir die nächsten Wochen ab und schauen. Ebenso bin ich beunruhigt, dass in Afrika weiterhin kein Fall detektiert wurde. Natürlich gibt es welche, weil Millionen Chinesen im Land Projekte hoch ziehen. Aber es entdeckt sie niemand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ryzen1 schrieb:


> Die hohe Anzahl an neuen Infizierten ruht daher,  dass nun auch klinische Diagnosen mit zu den Infizierten gezählt werden.
> Das bedeutet, dass die Diagnose anhand von den Symptomen bzw einer  einfachen Untersuchung gestellt wird. Ohne einen richtigen Test  durchgeführt zu haben.


Danke, das erklärt den Sprung der Anzahl der Infizierten, aber wie sieht es mit den Toten aus? Macht man da auch keine fundierten Tests mehr?

Noch einmal für Dich. Es gibt zwei Weg, gegen die Seuche vorzugehen:
- Eindeutige Identifizierung und massive Quarantäne, wie es China versucht
- Wir machen es nicht und hoffen, dass die Sterblichkeitsrate niedrig ist.

Wenn die Seuche einen bestimmten Verbreitungsgrad erreicht hat, können wir den Ansatz mit Quarantäne vergessen. Bei Grippe würde der auch nicht mehr funktionieren. Dann ist das halt so, wir werden mit der Krankheit leben können und die aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Einbußen kommen ja nicht wegen der Infizierten, sondern wegen der Quarantäne, weil Millionen nicht arbeiten.


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Februar 2020)

Und vorgestern war deine Berechnung noch bei 20%.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Und vorgestern war deine Berechnung noch bei 20%.


Richtig, davor bei 25%, aber es geht leider nicht so schnell runter, wie ich gehofft hatte. Es stabilisiert sich vermutlich im 10% Bereich wie damals bei SARS. Und dann haben wir so etwas wie die spanische Grippe. Ist alles nicht schlimm, nächstes Jahr, wenn wir dieses Jahr die Infektionswelle überlebt haben, sind wir gut immunisiert und dann ist das alles nicht mehr von Bedeutung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> ...


Eine Frage habe ich noch. Es kann sein, dass ich einen Kardinalfehler mache. Ist auf dieser Seite die Anzahl der "Total Confirmed" die Anzahl sämtlicher bekannter Fälle, das nehme ich an, oder die Anzahl sämtliche aktuell Infizierter? Denn dann müsste ich, um auf die Anzahl der Gesamtinfizierten zu kommen, Tote und Genese mit dazu rechnen und das würde das Ergebnis erfreulich nach unten korrigieren.
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## Slezer (13. Februar 2020)

Ist egal wie du es machst denn offizielle zahlen gibt es eh nirgends


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Die hohe Anzahl an neuen Infizierten ruht daher, dass nun auch klinische Diagnosen mit zu den Infizierten gezählt werden.


Das erklärt vieles:
Coronavirus: Neue Zaehlweise - viel mehr Infizierte | tagesschau.de

Dann wurden bisher vermutlich viele Fälle, insbesondere leichte, nicht erkannt.
Hatte ich weiter oben auch schon einmal vermutet. Sehr beruhigend!


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2020)

Mal ein paar Fakten: Coronavirus: So verlaeuft die Covid-19-Infektion | Technology Review


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2020)

hier mal wissenscháftliches
Google Scholar

z.B.
Therapeutic options for the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)

*Importation and Human-to-Human Transmission of a Novel Coronavirus in Vietnam*
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2001272


jetzt sind es offiziell schon fast 1500 Tote bei knapp 7000 Genesenen
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## Adi1 (14. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> jetzt sind es offiziell schon fast 1500 Tote bei knapp 7000 Genesenen
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS



Bei momentan 64.000 Infizierten,

liegen knapp 1.400 Tote im Rahmen einer normalen Grippe.

Das variert ja auch halt extrem,
von einer Pandamie,
kann man da noch lange nicht reden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei momentan 64.000 Infizierten,
> 
> liegen knapp 1.400 Tote im Rahmen einer normalen Grippe.


Du hast scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden, dass bei einer Krankheit mit akut exponentieller Ausbreitung der Quotient Tote/Infizierte absurd ist. Und ja, jetzt sind es wieder knapp 1400 Tote, als ich den Beitrag gestern schreib, waren es knapp 1500. Kann im besten Fall ein Übermittlungsfehler oder eine korrigierte Doppelzählung sein, oder aber auch nicht. Ich werde immer stutzig, wenn sich kritische Zahlen urplötzlich reduzieren. Das ist mir heute Morgen auch aufgefallen.

Darum habe ich keine Panik, mit ist die massive Unsicherheit der Zahlen klar, und trotzdem schaue ioch mit einem wachsamen Auge auf die Entwicklung, damit man sich im Fall des Falles vorbereitet, z.B. mit Essen für ein paar Wochen im Keller.


----------



## geisi2 (17. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei momentan 64.000 Infizierten,
> 
> liegen knapp 1.400 Tote im Rahmen einer normalen Grippe.
> 
> ...



Jedem seine Meinung. 
Ich stell mir halt die Frage warum China dann solche Geschütze auffährt. Und trotzdem wird die Situation nicht besser sondern schlechter.
Under China's coronavirus lockdown, millions have nowhere to go - Reuters
Wenn man  dann direkt nach Hubei schaut hat das was von nem schlechten Hollywood-Endzeit Movie. Man versucht gerade verzweifelt komplette Städte zu desinfizieren...baut Notfall Lager etc etc

Die Amerikaner bereiten sich anscheinend auch schon auf "Größeres" vor.
US military prepping for coronavirus pandemic

Konkrete Auswirkungen bei uns werden erstmal so aussehen ganz abgesehen davon ob der Virus ähnlich ausbricht wie in China:
YouTube

Wer mag kann auch noch gerne selbst recherchieren welche Auswirkungen es wirtschaftlich sonst noch so gibt...
Einfach googlen: coronavirus Pharmaceuticals od. coronavirus automotive.


Zitat RK:
*Darum habe ich keine Panik, mit ist die massive Unsicherheit der Zahlen klar, und trotzdem schaue ioch mit einem wachsamen Auge auf die Entwicklung, damit man sich im Fall des Falles vorbereitet, z.B. mit Essen für ein paar Wochen im Keller.*
Schadet sicher nicht und um ehrlich zu sein befürchte ich das es wesentlich schlimmer aussieht als die "offiziellen" Zahlen das Ganze darstellen. 
Gerade am meisten Sorgen machen mir die massiven Maßnahmen der Chinesen denn die machen das sicher nicht wenn es nicht ernst wäre...oder wir uns nur in der Größenordnung einer normalen Grippe bewegen würden. 
Ich werd heute mit Frauchen auch etwas shoppen gehen. Bisserl Medikamente, bisserl Grundnahrungsmittel/Wasser etc. Kann nicht schaden und das Zeug hält sich sowieso...
Zum Glück hab ich Brennholz in Massen^^


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2020)

Wer weiß was noch alles von der chinesischen Regierung verschwiegen wird und wie es wirklich aussieht.
Aber solange man das hier in Deutschland noch relativ gelassen sieht, mache ich mir noch keine ernsthaften Sorgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber solange man das hier in Deutschland noch relativ gelassen sieht, mache ich mir noch keine ernsthaften Sorgen.


Wenn man es ignoriert, ist es also kein Problem, wenn man dagegen leicht panisch jeden möglichen Infizierten unter Quarantäne stellen würde, würdest Du Dich unsicher fühlen? Verstehe ich Dich richtig. 

Die errechnete Mortalitätssrate sinkt stetig, ist aber immer noch rechnerisch hoch. Es gibt eine untere und eine obere Grenze:
Tote / Infizierte: 1775 / 71810 =* 2,5%*
Tote / Genesene: 1775 / (1775 + 11258)=*15%*
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Ich finde das weiterhin relativ gefährlich und halte, auch wenn viele Verläufe harmlos sein sollen, die vermutete Mortalitätsrate, die sich irgendwo um 5-8% einpendeln wird, das Risiko für so hoch, dass auch großflächige Quarantäne sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn man es ignoriert, ist es also kein Problem, wenn man dagegen leicht panisch jeden möglichen Infizierten unter Quarantäne stellen würde, würdest Du Dich unsicher fühlen? Verstehe ich Dich richtig.


Nein. Solange von kompetenten Stellen, wie z.B. das Robert-Koch-Institut, keine expliziten Warnungen ausgeprochen werden, sollte man das nüchtern betrachten.
Ich ignoriere das außerdem nicht, sondern verfolge das aufmerksam.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Solange von kompetenten Stellen, wie z.B. das Robert-Koch-Institut, keine expliziten Warnungen ausgeprochen werden, sollte man das nüchtern betrachten.


Noch gibt es ja auch nur einen bekannten Infektionsherd um Webasto herum. Noch können wir keinen unter Quarantäne stellen, Sicherlich könnte man stichprobenartig bei grippal Erkrankten einen Coronavirustest durchführen. Kostet natürlich, darum wird das nicht gemacht. Ist ja auch aus ökonomischer Sicht richtig.

*Hier ein paar aktuelle Kommentare in Zeitungen:
*
1. japanischer Gesundheitsminister:
_".... Kato said cases with no clear transmission chains and involving people  who have not travelled to China, where the outbreak began, meant Japan  was entering a new stage. ...

Most infected individuals seem to experience mild conditions similar to  the common cold and may not realize that they have the disease, risking  possibly spreading it to others, said Takaji Wakita, chief of the  National Institute of Infectious Diseases who headed the expert panel. .."_
Avoid crowds and non-essential gatherings, health minister urges - Japan Today

2. Selbst unter Quarantäne ist der Virus auf einem Kreuzfahrschiff scheinbar nicht einzudämmen:
_...__ Japanese officials have confirmed 99 more people infected  by the new virus aboard the quarantined cruise ship Diamond Princess,  bringing the total to 454, the Health Ministry said Monday . ..._
Japan confirms 99 more cases of coronavirus on cruise ship - Japan Today

Japan als sehr überalterte Gesellschaft trifft es natürlich härter als andere Länder.

3. Quarantänezeit von 2 Wochen auf 3 Wochen erhöht:
_"... The county has announced it will prolong the quarantine period for  people who had been to Wuhan or contacted with Wuhan residents from 14  days to 21 days after discovering the two cases. ..."_
Unusual COVID-19 cases discovered in Henan, infection sources unknown, showing strong contagiosity - Global Times


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Solange von kompetenten Stellen, wie z.B. das Robert-Koch-Institut, keine expliziten Warnungen ausgeprochen werden, sollte man das nüchtern betrachten.
> Ich ignoriere das außerdem nicht, sondern verfolge das aufmerksam.



Genau,

so sollte es auch die "normale" Bevölkerung handhaben. 

Es bringt nix,
sowas jetzt zuzulegen

15 Tage Notvorrat Basic 2019


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Diskutieren und Spekulieren zu kommen, sind die Daten für mich immer noch nicht konsistent. Die Mortalitätrate in Chiona ist mit inzwischen 2000 Toten zu 15000 Geheilten weiterhin hoch und nähert sich mit aktuell 12% den von mit postulierten leicht geringeren Werten als bei SARS, als damals 9,6% an. Am Ende gehe ich nach Blick in meine Glaskugel von 5% aus. Auf jedem Fall mehr, als bei einer durchschnittlichen Grippe.

Nicht konsistent stellt sich für mich die Übertragbarkeit dar, die mir anfangs am meisten Kopfschmerzen bereitete. Da haben wir zum einen die Kreuzfahrtschiffe und da explodieren die Fallzahlen. Zum anderen haben wir die 16 Infizierten in Deutschland, die scheinbar und zum Glück niemanden im Umfeld ansteckten, nicht in der Schule, nicht beim Einkaufen oder sonstwo.

Darum schwanke ich weiter zwischen _"überhaupt keine Gefahr" _und _"Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Prozelankiste"_. China bin ich für das beherzte Eingreifen dankbar. Auch wenn es unmenschlich wirkt, 400 Millionen Menschen unter Quarantäne zu stellen, ist es anders nicht lösbar.

Ebenso ist es einmal mehr gut, dass die Welt ihre Abhängigkeit von Chinesischen Waren erkennt. Das Ganze ist ein deutliches Zeichen Richtung Trump, dass ein Konflikt gegen China wirtschaftlich nicht zu überleben ist. Die großen Aktiengesellschaften müssen umdenken und sich viele Standbeine in der ganzen Welt besorgen. China kann, ebenso wie jedes Land, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, von heute auf Morgen die Grenzen schließen.


----------



## Andrej (20. Februar 2020)

Eine Anekdote aus der Ukraine!

Wie ihr vielleicht alle wisst, haben viele Staaten z.b. USA, Russland, Deutschland, Frankreich usw., angefangen ihre Bürger aus China heraus zu fliegen.
Nach der Ankunft in ihrem Heimatland werden die Menschen dann für 2 Wochen - jetzt wollen manche 4 Wochen - unter Quarantäne gesetzt.
Meistens werden die Menschen entweder in Kasernen oder Krankenhäusern untergebracht.

Auch die ukrainische Regierung hat sich entschlossen ihre Bürger heraus zu fliegen und diese dann schon in der Ukraine unter Quarantäne zu setzen in einem Ferienlager.
Leider hat die ukrainische Regierung nicht damit gerechten, dass dieses Vorhaben unter der Bevölkerung der in der näche liegenden Stadt (8k Menschen) auf Abneigung stoßen würde.
Die Menschen haben sich seit heute Morgen versammelt um gegen die Rückkehrer zu protestieren und haben angefangen die Straßen zu blockieren.
Aus diesem Grund musste die Polizei und die Armee anrücken und die sachen unter Kontrolle zu bringen.
Die Busse mit den Zurückgekehrten werden mit Steinen beworfen und am weiterfahren gehindert.
Mänche der Demonstranten rufen sogar zur Tötung dieser Menschen auf - ihrer Verbrenung!

Eine Ukrainerin wird sich aber freuen! Denn sie konnte China leider nicht verlassen, weil sie einen Hund hat. Diesen wollte sie nicht in China lassen, weshalb sie nicht mit den Anderen rausgeflogen wurde. Sie war sehr traurig und entteuscht darüber und hat auch einen Videobeitrag darüber gemacht. Aber nach diesen Bildern wird sie sich glücklich schätzen!

Coronavirus: Ausschreitungen vor Quarantaenestation in Ukraine - DER SPIEGEL





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHSaM_lxN60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video auf russisch ab 0.30 min




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyxV0bmBIWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slezer (21. Februar 2020)

Voll das Hinterwäldler land^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2020)

Langsam ist in Süd Korea die Anzahl der Fälle so groß geworden, dass eine Epidemie möglich wird. 

*Südkorea meldet sprunghaften Anstieg von Coronavirus-Fällen*
DER SPIEGEL
...


----------



## geisi2 (21. Februar 2020)

Gerade trudeln aus aller Welt Schreckensmeldungen ein...
Suedkorea - Coronavirus breitet sich rasant aus - Politik - SZ.de
Coronavirus: So drastisch wuergt das Virus Chinas Wirtschaft ab - DER SPIEGEL
https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-6265455-2WLlKxjZ70FBbVy1fi2F-ap6
Coronavirus: Ausbruch in Lombardei gemeldet - Folgen fuer tausende Italiener | Welt

Was mich weiter stutzig macht ist sind die fast schon panikartigen Reaktionen der Regierungen. Man kann jetzt nur spekulieren warum...


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Gerade trudeln aus aller Welt Schreckensmeldungen ein...
> Suedkorea - Coronavirus breitet sich rasant aus - Politik - SZ.de
> Coronavirus: So drastisch wuergt das Virus Chinas Wirtschaft ab - DER SPIEGEL
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-6265455-2WLlKxjZ70FBbVy1fi2F-ap6
> Coronavirus: Ausbruch in Lombardei gemeldet - Folgen fuer tausende Italiener | Welt



Das sind doch keine Schreckensmeldungen,
das liegt doch im Rahmen einer normalen Grippe. 

Wieso drehen denn jetzt alle durch?

Hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen,
dass das Grippevirus immer jahreszeitbedingt,
zwischen Nord- und Halbkugel pendelt,
während das neue Virus jetzt global aktiv werden kann.


----------



## geisi2 (22. Februar 2020)

Versteh ja auch nicht warum die Chinesen, Südkoreaner jetzt auch die Italiener oder Iraner so komisch reagieren. 
Alles nur wegen ein bischen Virus im normalen Rahmen^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso drehen denn jetzt alle durch?


Weil eine normale Grippe immer nur einen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung trifft, weil es Impfungen gibt, wir Anwehrkräfte durch frühere Infektionen haben und wir diese Art Gefahr kennen und Einschätzen können. Und jetzt stell Dir vor, alle Deutschen hätten innerhalb von 6 Monaten eine Grippe, also eine wirkliche, keiner dieser banalen grippalen Infekte. Weißt Du, was hier los wäre?

Nach der zehnten Coronaviruswelle würde hier auch jeder mit den Axeln zucken und unser Immunsystem wäre angepasst.

Warum versucht der Mensch ständig, alte Krankheiten wie z.B. Pocken, Kinderlähmung oder Masern auszurotten? Weil es die Summe der Krankheiten macht. Wir leben einfach zu eng zusammen. Wenn es eine Impfung geben das Virus geben wird, ist alles gut. Aber alleine die flächendeckende Impfung würde uns hunderte Millionen jedes Jahr kosten. Nur uns. Da ist es doch sinnvoller, die Krankheit einmal am Anfang mit höherem Aufwand zu verhindern, oder?

Schnallst Du Dich im Auto an? Warum eigentlich, es gibt doch eh kaum Unfälle ....

Über 400 Fälle in Südkorea sind überhaupt nicht schön, da kann es ganz schnell außer Kontrolle geraten wie in China
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Aktuelle Meldung:

*Italien meldet zweiten Coronavirus-Toten
*
_Innerhalb weniger Stunden sind in Italien zwei Menschen an dem  Coronavirus gestorben. 
Noch ist völlig unklar, wie sie sich angesteckt  haben. In einer Krisensitzung wurden nächste 
Schritte beraten._
Epidemie: Italien meldet zweiten Coronavirus-Toten | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (22. Februar 2020)

Müssen Doppelposts sein?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

Und die Waren stapeln sich:

_Die Folgen von Covid-19 werden auch für Verbraucher spürbar: Die  iPhone-Produktion stockt, die Umsätze von Adidas sind eingebrochen. Wie  gefährdet ist unser Wohlstand?_
Coronavirus laesst Welthandel stocken: In Chinas Haefen stapeln sich die Container - DER SPIEGEL

Ich glaube immer mehr, China will hier auch eine Machtdemonstration Richtung USA setzen, was ein Handelskrieg bedeuten kann oder erst ein Krieg.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Februar 2020)

Wegen Coronavirus: Drohen Medikamenten-Engpaesse?  | tagesschau.de

"Antibiotika. Der Grundstoff für diese Mittel wird mittlerweile fast ausschließlich dort produziert"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

Konsequent, aber richtig: Über Italien kommt es dann mit den Skifahrern zu uns ...

*Italien riegelt betroffene Gebiete ab*
  Nach zwei Todesfällen und Dutzenden Ansteckungen hat sich die  italienische Regierung zu drastischen Maßnahmen entschieden. Aus den als  Epidemiezentren geltenden Orten im Norden darf niemand mehr ausreisen.  Betroffen sind 50.000 Menschen. 
Italien: Regierung will Staedte abriegeln um Ausbreitung von Coronavirus - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wegen Coronavirus: Drohen Medikamenten-Engpaesse?  | tagesschau.de
> 
> "Antibiotika. Der Grundstoff für diese Mittel wird mittlerweile fast ausschließlich dort produziert"


Wieder ein Nachteil der Globalisierung. Man ist von solchen Ländern abhängig.
Ich hoffe mal die haben ausreichend auf Vorrat gekauft.


----------



## geisi2 (23. Februar 2020)

Kleines Update zu Italien
Coronavirus: UEber 100 Infizierte – Italien riegelt ganze Ortschaften ab - WELT

Auf Seite 18 wurde ja die Frage gestellt: "Wieso drehen denn jetzt alle durch?" Eine gute Frage...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 18 wurde ja die Frage gestellt: "Wieso drehen denn jetzt alle durch?" Eine gute Frage...


Warum versucht der Mensch ständig, alte Krankheiten wie z.B. Pocken,  Kinderlähmung oder Masern auszurotten? Weil es die Summe der Krankheiten  macht. Wir leben einfach zu eng zusammen. Wenn es eine Impfung geben  das Virus geben wird, ist alles gut. Aber alleine die flächendeckende  Impfung würde uns hunderte Millionen jedes Jahr kosten. Nur uns. Da ist  es doch sinnvoller, die Krankheit einmal am Anfang mit höherem Aufwand  zu verhindern, oder?


----------



## geisi2 (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum versucht der Mensch ständig, alte Krankheiten wie z.B. Pocken,  Kinderlähmung oder Masern auszurotten? Weil es die Summe der Krankheiten  macht. Wir leben einfach zu eng zusammen. Wenn es eine Impfung geben  das Virus geben wird, ist alles gut. Aber alleine die flächendeckende  Impfung würde uns hunderte Millionen jedes Jahr kosten. Nur uns. Da ist  es doch sinnvoller, die Krankheit einmal am Anfang mit höherem Aufwand  zu verhindern, oder?



Was willst du denn in dem jetzigen Stadium noch verhindern? 
Es geht nur noch darum eine wirkliche Pandemie zu verhindern....die eigentlich schon da ist.

Ich persönlich beantworte mir die Frage "Warum drehen auf einmal alle so durch" eher mit einem "doch gefährlicher als gedacht und öffentlich berichtet"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> "doch gefährlicher als gedacht und öffentlich berichtet"


Die Zahlen liegen doch offen. Wie bei SARS wird es am Ende irgendwo eine Sterblichkeitstrate um 5-9% geben. Bei guter medizinischer Betreuung weniger. In einer Pandemie gibt es aber keine medizinische Betreuung mehr, genau wie in den Epizentren in China.

Aktuell sind wir bei knapp 10%, wenn man Tote durch Genese teil. Die Gruppe passt nicht ganz zusammen, real sind es weniger, aber es pendelt sich langsam ein, von ehegem über 20% hängt es seit Tagen um 10%. Man kann das schon noch eindämmen, wenn man denn wollte. Aber es gibt zuviele Infizierte, die unerkannt herum laufen. Es wird schwierig.

Ich befürchte auch, dass es inzwischen zu weit verbreitet ist. Aber welche Konsequenzen wird das haben. Würdest Du in vier Wochen auf die Skihütte in die Alpen zusammen mit Menschen aus der ganzen Welt fahren?


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieder ein Nachteil der Globalisierung. Man ist von solchen Ländern abhängig.
> Ich hoffe mal die haben ausreichend auf Vorrat gekauft.



Ja finde das auch heftig, letzte Werk in Deutschland wurde 2017 geschlossen, falls mal die ganze Logistik stehen bleibt, kommt hier nixs an.

Und bei sowas wichtigem


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ja finde das auch heftig, letzte Werk in Deutschland wurde 2017 geschlossen, falls mal die ganze Logistik stehen bleibt, kommt hier nixs an.
> 
> Und bei sowas wichtigem


Warum sollte man hier weniger krank werden als in China? Es ist doch sinnvoll, weltweit zu produzieren, um genau solche Risiken zu minimieren. fatal ist es nur, wenn sich alle auf ein Land konzentrieren. Da wird hoffentlich bald ein Umdenken eintreten. Gerade weil es eine Diktatur ist.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Zahlen liegen doch offen....



Die "Zahlen" sind angesichts der schnellen Verbreitung und der ungenauen Tests eigentlich nicht viel Wert. Wer heute noch gesund ist, kann morgen schon positiv auf das Virus getestet werden, wird immer offensichtlicher. China hat in meinen Augen angesichts der Lage völlig den Überblick verloren, wobei ich beachtlich finde wie rigoros man noch immer alles Mögliche versucht.

Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass der Virus schon lange auch in Deutschland unterwegs ist. Wenn man nicht testet, wird auch nichts gefunden. Und: die Apokalypse wird wohl ausbleiben.
Meine Mutter leidet vermutlich unter Gallensteinen, was gedenken die Ärzte dagegen zu unternehmen? Nichts, sie vermuten nur, weil sies nicht richtig diagnostizieren _wollen_. Ihr wurde geraten fettarm zu essen und wenns ganz schlimm wird, soll sie sofort ins Krankenhaus. Nur mal exemplarisch wie es in Deutschlands Gesundheitssystem aussieht - und da soll dieses System mit dem Coronavirus klar kommen? Ich lach mich kaputt. Aber sie ist ja auch schon alt, da lohnt es sich nicht mehr zu helfen. Genau wie im Falle des Virus immer wieder gern darauf verwiesen wird, dass es überwiegend eh nur die Alten, Kranken und Schwachen trifft. Diese Aussage allein lässt tief blicken wo wir gesellschaftlich gelandet sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die "Zahlen" sind angesichts der schnellen Verbreitung und der ungenauen Tests eigentlich nicht viel Wert.


Mehr haben wir nicht. Sie sind genauer als eine Glaskugel und ebenso, wie es leicht Erkrankte gibt, die nicht in der Statistik auftauchen, gibt es Tote, die nicht dem Coronavisus zugeschrieben werden. Im Idealfall gleicht sich das aus, es erhöht aber den Fehlerbalken der Betrachtung erheblich.

Und wer im Krankenhaus liegt, wird ordentlich zugeordnet. Soweit ist der größte Überwachungsstaat der Welt, Das ist kein Drittewelt Land. Und sollten China hinterher von der WHO massive Manipulation der Zahlen nachgewiesen werden, werden die wirtschaftlichen Folgen durch Vertrauensverlust groß sein, Das wissen die chinesichen Führer, oder besser der chinesische Führer.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Februar 2020)

Die Krankenhäuser sind voll, das medizinische Personal am Ende oder selbst krank. Wer wirklich krank ist, darüber hat auch China keine Übersicht mehr. 
Davon mal ab, wurde die Zählung der Kranken jetzt schon zwei (?) Mal geändert.  Ich habe beruflich mit Produktionsstätten in China zu tun, dort steht derzeit alles oder aber die Maschinen laufen maximal auf 30% (Region Shanghai). Transporte von und nach China per Flugzeug dauern mittlerweile gern mal zwei Wochen, der Frachtraum wird immer knapper und teurer. Das die Lage ziemlich ernst ist, darüber braucht man denke ich nicht zu reden, China ist gerade dabei seine Wirtschaft zu ruinieren und unternimmt deswegen alles um genau das zu verhindern. 
Das alles hat nichts mit China selbst zu tun, ähnlich würde es sich in einem x-beliebigen Industriestaat verhalten. 

Allerdings wage ich zu behaupten das es nur einen geringen, falls überhaupt, Vertrauensverlust gegenüber China geben wird. Wo, wenn nicht in China kann man derart günstig, gleichzeitig hochwertig und in diesen Mengen produzieren? Geld regiert die Welt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wo, wenn nicht in China kann man derart günstig, gleichzeitig hochwertig und in diesen Mengen produzieren? Geld regiert die Welt.


China ist für die meisten Produkte schon lange kein "Best Cost Country mehr". Die Karavane zieht schon lange weiter. Indien ist das neue China, Ägyten wird gerade erschlossen und in Argentinen werden Fabriken hochgezogen. Auch Russland bietet je nach Produkt gute Optionen.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> ...  Ich habe beruflich mit  Produktionsstätten in China zu tun, dort steht derzeit alles  ....


Und das ist natürlich nicht nur ein chinesisches Problem, sondern genau das wird ein weltweites.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Februar 2020)

Es ging um das Verhältnis Qualität/ Menge/ Kosten. Zumindest in meiner Branche ist Indien weit davon entfernt überhaupt ein Thema als Produktionsstandort zu sein. Weiterhin ist China für z.B. deutsche Schlüsselindustrien ein wichtiger Absatzmarkt, den lässt man nicht einfach links liegen weil "die Zahlen geschönt wurden". Hinzu kommt ein stabiles politisches System, welches uns vielleicht nicht gefällt...aber an der Stelle wären wir dann wieder beim Geld. Aber das ist OT

Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen sind jetzt noch gar nicht abzusehen, damit hast du absolut recht. Das ist auch der Grund warum Italien im wirtschaftlichen starken Norden jetzt so schnell gehandelt hat.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Februar 2020)

Wenn der Norden Italiens betroffen ist, ist es wirklich nur noch eine Frage von Tagen, bis es auch bei uns richtig losgeht.

Mal schauen, wie das dann in Europa abläuft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wenn der Norden Italiens betroffen ist, ist es wirklich nur noch eine Frage von Tagen, bis es auch bei uns richtig losgeht.
> 
> Mal schauen, wie das dann in Europa abläuft.


Eine mögliche Infektionsquelle waren eine handvoll infizierter Briten, die sich in Skihütten herum getrieben haben. Aber so richtig ein Infektionsherd wurde das auch nicht. Aber ja, wenn sich die Infektion in Norditalien massiv ausbreitet, will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen was neben dem menschlichen Leid hier passiert, wenn Brenner und Co geschlossen werden.

Darf ich Dir übrigens ein paar Datteln anbieten?


Hier noch einmal etwas Beruhigendes, was ich nicht wusst. In Deutschland wird jetzt schon stichprobenartig nach Coroaviren untersucht, um frühzeitig regionale Ausbrüche entdecken zu können.

_"... Im Rahmen der Grippeüberwachung durch das RKI werden Proben jetzt auch  auf das neuartige Coronavirus getestet. Die bundesweit aus Praxen  eingeschickten Nasenabstriche, die üblicherweise auf Influenza und  Erkältungsviren untersucht werden, werden seit Montag auch auf  Sars-CoV-2 getestet, sagte eine RKI-Sprecherin der Agentur AFP zufolge  in Berlin. ..."_
Coronavirus: Jens Spahn spricht von veraenderter Lage nach Covid-19-Ausbruch in Italien - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Februar 2020)

FFP3 Masken werden teurer und teurer. Viele sind bereits vergriffen. 

Die ersten Hamsterkäufe werden wahrscheinlich auch schon getätigt.

Werde mich morgen mit Thunfisch und Wasser eindecken. Brauche ich sowieso. 

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2020)

Hatte vorhin auch nach den FFP3 Masken gegoogelt, sind echt teuer. Ein Impfstoff wird wohl leider viel zu spät fertig sein. Am besten so gut es geht Daheim bleiben und überfüllte Plätze meiden und mehr auf Hygiene achten. Einkäufe bzw mit Lebensmitteln reichlich eindecken, damit man nicht immer wieder in den Laden muss. Da muss man halt auch mal auf das täglich frische Brot/Gemüse whatever mal verzichten.
MMn ist schon allerhöchste Eisenbahn und man will halt keine Panik auslösen, es wird tagtäglich schlimmer, wir müssen dass so gut es geht versuchen auszusitzen.
Hoffe euch und euren liebsten wird es gut ergehen und das Virus fern von euch bleiben.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Februar 2020)

Das ganze läuft so langsam aus dem Ruder, nun auch schon Fälle in Österreich und Kroatien. Wie Duvar schon geschrieben hat, am besten schonmal mit dem nötigsten eindecken bevor es auch hier losgeht und die Hamsterkäufe starten.
Am meisten Sorgen mache ich mir um meine Eltern, die passen nämlich mit Vorerkrankungen und hohem Alter genau in die "Hauptzielgruppe". Ich bin absolut kein Schwarzmaler und ein sehr optimistischer Mensch, aber so langsam bekommt man doch ein mulmiges Gefühl.


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich nicht wirklich unsere Art "Dosen" zu kaufen, aber jetzt mal eine Ausnahme machen, ist alles zu riskant mMn.
10kg Mehl + 10-20L Öl, reichlich Zucker/Salz, Dosen bis der Arzt kommt, länger haltbare Kost usw.
Man könnte auch gewisse frische Sachen zubereiten und einfrieren. Jetzt wäre eine extra Kühltruhe nicht verkehrt...
Passt auf euch auf Leute, bunkert euch, so gut es geht zu Hause ein, vorerst mal auf Feiern/Kino etc gehen verzichten.
Meine Frau sagt mir zwar ich sei zu ängstlich und ich sage ihr, sie nimmt das zu sehr auf die leichte Schulter, aber geht lieber auf Nummer sicher und nehmt es ernst.
Jetzt wäre eigentlich ein guter Zeitpunkt in den Norden Grönlands auszuwandern


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Februar 2020)

Mein Immunsystem ist von Oktober bis April wegen einer chronischen Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung angeschlagen. Wäre tatsächlich nicht so begeistert, sollte ich mich anstecken. 

20 Kilogramm Pasta sind bereits im Keller gelagert. Nun noch ein paar Eiweißquellen und 100 Liter Wasser. Etwas Kohle schadet auch nicht für den Grill.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wegen Coronavirus: Drohen Medikamenten-Engpaesse?  | tagesschau.de
> 
> "Antibiotika. Der Grundstoff für diese Mittel wird mittlerweile fast ausschließlich dort produziert"



Eine grundsätzliche Abhänigkeit bei der Medikamentenbesorgung besteht schon 

Antibiotika,

ist aber nutzlos gegenüber Viren.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ist aber nutzlos gegenüber Viren.



Hilft aber schon, da bei einem geschwächten Immunsystem auch immer Bakterien mit rein kommen.
Aber ob man das braucht, sollte natürlich ein Arzt entscheiden. 
Ich bin Hobby Mediziner.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine grundsätzliche Abhänigkeit bei der Medikamentenbesorgung besteht schon
> 
> Antibiotika,
> 
> ist aber nutzlos gegenüber Viren.



Ging ja nicht  darum


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Mein Immunsystem ist von Oktober bis April wegen einer chronischen Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung angeschlagen. Wäre tatsächlich nicht so begeistert, sollte ich mich anstecken.
> 
> 20 Kilogramm Pasta sind bereits im Keller gelagert. Nun noch ein paar Eiweißquellen und 100 Liter Wasser. Etwas Kohle schadet auch nicht für den Grill.



Eigentlich solltest du dich jetzt schon einsperren.
Es sind immerhin schon 130 Tote durch die "normale" Grippe gestorben:
Grippe in Deutschland: 80.000 Kranke, 130 Tote - DER SPIEGEL

Ich weiß nicht, was dich mehr beunruhigen sollte.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2020)

Im Moment haben hier viele einen gripalen Infekt.
Aber das ist nichts schlimmes. Und üblich für die Jahreszeit.
Corona kann wohl ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich solltest du dich jetzt schon einsperren.
> Es sind immerhin schon 130 Tote durch die "normale" Grippe gestorben:
> Grippe in Deutschland: 80.000 Kranke, 130 Tote - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, was dich mehr beunruhigen sollte.


Mich beunruhigt beides nicht. 
Die Grippe macht Gott sei Dank bisher einen Bogen um mich. Hatte ich nur als Kind einmal.

Da ich nicht innerstädtisch lebe, keine öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nutze und nur im Großmarkt einkaufen gehe, bin ich relativ sicher. Weiß nicht, wann mein letzter Arztbesuch war. Da ging es allerdings um eine Sehnenentzündung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

Immer anständig die Hände waschen und das meiste prallt ab.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer anständig die Hände waschen und das meiste prallt ab.


Achte mal darauf, dass du dir nicht ins Gesicht fasst, wenn du in Bus und Bahn unterwegs bist. Das ist gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Andregee (25. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Mein Immunsystem ist von Oktober bis April wegen einer chronischen Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung angeschlagen. Wäre tatsächlich nicht so begeistert, sollte ich mich anstecken.
> 
> 20 Kilogramm Pasta sind bereits im Keller gelagert. Nun noch ein paar Eiweißquellen und 100 Liter Wasser. Etwas Kohle schadet auch nicht für den Grill.


Sollte das bereits von Bedeutung sein, dann muss ich wohl schon mal eine Kuhle ausheben. Ich sorge mich aber auch um meine Eltern. Weiß man denn wie lange das Virus außerhalb des Wirtskörpers überlebt? Ich werde meine Sportstätte meiden, könnte aber spät abends fahren, wenn ich allein wäre, was aber voraussetzt, das man sich an den Hanteln und Geräten nicht infizieren kann 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Achte mal darauf, dass du dir nicht ins Gesicht fasst, wenn du in Bus und Bahn unterwegs bist. Das ist gar nicht so einfach.



Bus und Bahn?


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Februar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Sollte das bereits von Bedeutung sein, dann muss ich wohl schon mal eine Kuhle ausheben. Ich sorge mich aber auch um meine Eltern. Weiß man denn wie lange das Virus außerhalb des Wirtskörpers überlebt? Ich werde meine Sportstätte meiden, könnte aber spät abends fahren, wenn ich allein wäre, was aber voraussetzt, das man sich an den Hanteln und Geräten nicht infizieren kann.


Keine Ahnung. Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass in Deutschland genug Menschen rumlaufen, die den Virus bereits haben, die Symptome allerdings noch nicht richtig sichtbar sind. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Inkubationszeit mindestens 2 Tage und bis zu einer Woche beträgt, lassen sich viele Menschen anstecken, bevor man im Krankenhaus isoliert wird.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (25. Februar 2020)

Die Inkubationszeit dauert bis zu 30 Tagen, war gerade eben in Düsseldorf, wo es schon zwei Infizierte gibt.
Wenn man jetzt unterstellt, dass sich in Deutschland bisher etwa 100 Menschen angesteckt haben, was etwa realistisch sein sollte, dürften es ende der Woche ca 5000 sein.
Mit bis zu 30 Tagen Inkubationszeit, könnte das ganze schlagartig ansteigen, wovon ich ausgehe.

Die Grenzen schließen die nicht. Meine Güte sind die dumm, also Laschet wird denke ich nicht der neue CDU Chef.
Spahn wird wohl schlecht abschneiden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Februar 2020)

30 Tage wäre extrem. Dann sollte man auch hier schon längst mit einer Maske rumlaufen.
Die WHO gibt 2-7 Tage an.


----------



## Andregee (25. Februar 2020)

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man das ganze erst einmal relativ gelassen angegangen ist, wo es doch absehbar war, das genau das folgen wird und man dadurch letztlich vor weitaus größeren Problemen stehen wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> 30 Tage wäre extrem. Dann sollte man auch hier schon längst mit einer Maske rumlaufen.
> Die WHO gibt 2-7 Tage an.



Allgemein wird von bis zu 14 Tagen ausgegangen, obwohl mittlerweile sogar von mehr ausgegangen wird, was aber noch nicht 100% bestätigt ist.

Zitat "Wie lange dauert es, bis die Erkrankung nach Ansteckung ausbricht?
Derzeit wird davon ausgegangen, dass es nach einer Ansteckung bis zu 14 Tage dauern kann, bis Krankheitszeichen auftreten."

Quelle https://www.bundesgesundheitsministerium.de/coronavirus.html


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> 30 Tage wäre extrem. Dann sollte man auch hier schon längst mit einer Maske rumlaufen.
> Die WHO gibt 2-7 Tage an.



WHO gibt 1-14 Tage an.
In den meisten Fällen sind es 5 Tage.

Q&A on coronaviruses (COVID-19)


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> WHO gibt 1-14 Tage an.
> In den meisten Fällen sind es 5 Tage.
> 
> Q&A on coronaviruses (COVID-19)


Merkur schreibt, dass die WHO 2-7 angibt.
Ok, dann wurde da falsch zitiert oder man ging zuvor von einer anderen Inkubationszeit aus.


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2020)

Korrekt. Sie schreiben ja:


> These estimates will be updated as more data become available.


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2020)

Mist schon bei uns im Bundesland. Mache mir schon Gedanken wie ich mit dem Hund Gassi gehen soll, falls sich die Lage richtig zuspitzt. Können nur hoffen, dass es schnell einen Impfstoff gibt. Am liebsten für 1 Jahr in nen Bunker gehen. Man hätte rigoros alles abriegeln sollen. Alle Grenzen dicht machen, Flugverkehr etc einstellen, aber nun ist es zu spät. Walking Dead neue Saison geht bald live.
Wie gut ist NRW auf das Corona-Virus vorbereitet? - Nachrichten - WDR


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Allgemein wird von bis zu 14 Tagen ausgegangen, obwohl mittlerweile sogar von mehr ausgegangen wird, was aber noch nicht 100% bestätigt ist.


Es gibt einen Fall, bei dem zwischen vermuteter Infektion und dem Ausbruch der Krankheit 24 Tage lagen. Das kann alles mögliche bedeuten. Die lange Inkubationszeit ist aber auf jedem Fall kritisch, weil es den Infektionsweg verschleiert. Wo mag ich in den letzten 24 Tagen überall gewesen sein und mit wem hatte ich alles Kontakt. Ganz schwierig .....



Andregee schrieb:


> Weiß man denn wie lange das Virus außerhalb des Wirtskörpers überlebt?


Nein, aber allgemein gilt, je wärmer und trockener umso weniger. Darum hoffen die Experten auf einen frühen und warmen Frühlingsbeginn. Das würde helfen


----------



## Andrej (26. Februar 2020)

Wie hier manche Panik schieben! Wenn du keine Vorerkrankungen hast und jung bist, wird der Virus für dich nicht schlimmer als Grippe.
Für alle anderen ist es natürlich nicht mehr so einfach, auch nicht bei einer Grippe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

So sehen sie übigens aus, die kleinen Quälgeister:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Portrait der Coronaviren SARS-CoV-2 beim Austritt aus menschlichen Zellen So sieht das neue Coronavirus aus - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin



Andrej schrieb:


> Wie hier manche Panik schieben! Wenn du keine Vorerkrankungen hast und jung bist, wird der Virus für dich nicht schlimmer als Grippe.
> Für alle anderen ist es natürlich nicht mehr so einfach, auch nicht bei einer Grippe.



Es wäre aber blöd wenn mein Vater an einer vermeidbaren Infektion stürbe.
Das hat nichts mit Panik zu tun, sondern mit Fürsorge. Darüber hinaus wollte
ich gerade ein paar Aktienpakete verkaufen, Ist gerade keine gute Zeit. ...



Andrej schrieb:


> Wie hier manche Panik schieben! Wenn du keine  Vorerkrankungen hast und jung bist, wird der Virus für dich nicht  schlimmer als Grippe.


Grippe ist ja auch völlig harmlos:
_"... Die *Spanische Grippe* war eine Pandemie, die durch einen ungewöhnlich virulenten Abkömmling des Influenzavirus (Subtyp A/H1N1) verursacht wurde und zwischen 1918 und 1920 mindestens 25 Millionen, nach einer Bilanz der Fachzeitschrift Bulletin of the History of Medicine vom Frühjahr 2002 sogar knapp 50 Millionen Todesopfer forderte. ..._
Spanische Grippe – Wikipedia


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Februar 2020)

Bei 80.000 Infizierten ca. 2700 Tote. Das ist schon etwas anderes als eine Grippe.

Klar, global ist das (noch) unbedeutend.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Bei 80.000 Infizierten ca. 2700 Tote. Das ist schon etwas anderes als eine Grippe.


Du darfst nicht Tote durch Infizierte nehmen, Du musst Tote durch Genese nehmen. Und jetzt ist nur die Frage, woher wir stimmige Daten bekommen und weiter würde ich gerne die Abhandlungen sehen, die auf 0,1% Tote kommen. Vermutlich mit einem _"... Über den Daumen wissen wir, dass nur bei jedem hundersten Infizierten die Krankheit ausbricht. ..." _Oder so.

2700 Tote auf 28.000 Genesene finde ich schon happig

Und ebenso ärgerlich sind die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen. Das geht jetzt ja erst los.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Fall, bei dem zwischen vermuteter Infektion und dem Ausbruch der Krankheit 24 Tage lagen. Das kann alles mögliche bedeuten. Die lange Inkubationszeit ist aber auf jedem Fall kritisch, weil es den Infektionsweg verschleiert. Wo mag ich in den letzten 24 Tagen überall gewesen sein und mit wem hatte ich alles Kontakt. Ganz schwierig .....
> 
> 
> Nein, aber allgemein gilt, je wärmer und trockener umso weniger. Darum hoffen die Experten auf einen frühen und warmen Frühlingsbeginn. Das würde helfen



Mal ganz ehrlich, aber ich halte unsere Mediziner nicht für Vollidioten.
Nach meinem Wissen gibt es einen Test via Abstrich im Rachenraum, der die Viren erfolgreich nachweißt, wenn also unsere Mediziner nicht blöd sind und sowohl Quarantäne Patienten als auch ehemalige Kranke wieder entlassen wurden, oder wie in München die ganze Firma wieder arbeitet, scheint dieser 24 Tage Inkubationszeit Patient ein Fake zu sein oder muss ultra außergewöhnliche Umstände gehabt haben. Nach allem was man liesst, scheinen 10 Tage das maximale zu sein, eher 1-5 Tage.
Die werden wohl garantiert niemanden nach Hause schicken, ohne vorher nochmal einen Abstrich genommen zu haben und Viren lassen sich vor Ausbruch der Krankheit in der Regel nachweisen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, aber ich halte unsere Mediziner nicht für Vollidioten.


Das Niveau medizinischer Facharbeiten ist nicht sonderlich hoch. Themen wie Fehlerbetrachtung etc. sind in der Regel extrem dünn. Ich habe früher von einigen Freunden deren Dissertationsschriften korrektur gelesen und kam an vielen Stellen aus dem Schmunzeln nicht heraus. Es ist natürlich immer schwer, von weniger Ereignisse auf alle zu schließen. Aber ich bewerte medizinische Fachartikel nie zu hoch. Das ist für mich immer mehr ein "Stimmungsbild".


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> 30 Tage wäre extrem. Dann sollte man auch hier schon längst mit einer Maske rumlaufen.
> Die WHO gibt 2-7 Tage an.



Ein älterer Patient hatte eine Inkubationszeit von 27 Tagen.

Hätte man sofort alles dicht gemacht und auf die Wirtschaft geschissen, hätte man es aufhalten können, aber nene.
Laut Lokalpresse nochmal 2 neue Fälle in NRW.
Die Frage, die man sich stellt ist: Wieso ist Spahn eigentlich Gesundheitsminister, der hat doch gar keine Expertise.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das Niveau medizinischer Facharbeiten ist nicht sonderlich hoch. Themen wie Fehlerbetrachtung etc. sind in der Regel extrem dünn. Ich habe früher von einigen Freunden deren Dissertationsschriften korrektur gelesen und kam an vielen Stellen aus dem Schmunzeln nicht heraus. Es ist natürlich immer schwer, von weniger Ereignisse auf alle zu schließen. Aber ich bewerte medizinische Fachartikel nie zu hoch. Das ist für mich immer mehr ein "Stimmungsbild".



Deshalb wurde ja auch der Schnelltest für das Virus in Deutschland entwickelt............., weil hier nur Idioten Medizin praktizieren.............


----------



## Andrej (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Grippe ist ja auch völlig harmlos:
> _"... Die *Spanische Grippe* war eine Pandemie, die durch einen ungewöhnlich virulenten Abkömmling des Influenzavirus (Subtyp A/H1N1) verursacht wurde und zwischen 1918 und 1920 mindestens 25 Millionen, nach einer Bilanz der Fachzeitschrift Bulletin of the History of Medicine vom Frühjahr 2002 sogar knapp 50 Millionen Todesopfer forderte. ..._
> Spanische Grippe – Wikipedia



Natürlich gibt es auch bei der Grippe tödlicher Formen, aber diese sind seltener als die Normale. Zudem kann man schlecht 1918 und 2020 vergleichen. Heute ist die Epidemiologie viel weiter als damals und wir wissen wie sich Krankheiten ausbreiten und wie man sie eindämmen kann - mehr oder weniger. 
Auch das Coronavirus hat wie wir wissen tödlichere Formen. Denn das Virus aus dem Jahre 2003 hatte eine Mortalitätsrate von 10% - offiziell, was auch immer dass in China heißt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb wurde ja auch der Schnelltest für das Virus in Deutschland entwickelt............., weil hier nur Idioten Medizin praktizieren.............



Die Mediziner sind sicherlich gut, aber die Krankenhäuser überfüllt, das Pflegepersonal viel zu wenig und die Kapazität der Betten und Einzelzimme reichen niemals aus, in einem Fall einer Pademie, wirds vermutlich noch schlimmer wie in China sein.
Und die Politiker sind unfähig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb wurde ja auch der Schnelltest für das Virus in Deutschland entwickelt............., weil hier nur Idioten Medizin praktizieren.............


Es sind keine Idioten, es ist nur merklich komplexer als Naturwissenschaften, weil in der Medizin die Reproduzierbarkeit nicht gegeben ist. Es gibt jenseits der Zwillingsforschung keine zwei gleichen oder sehr ähnliche Versuchsobjekte. Das macht medizinische Forschung so schwierig. Es gibt zuviele Einflussgröße. Es ist z.B. ein Unterschied, ob Du mit einem Coranavirusbefung einen der 60 Plätze in der einzigen Spezialklinik für diese Art neuer Erkrankungen hast, oder ob Du wie hunderttausende ohne medizinische Betreuung alleine im eigenen Bett liegst, weil Krankenhäuser gnadenlos überfüllt sind. Usw und so fort.

In der Medizin ist die Übertragbarkeit von statistischen Erhebungen zurück auf den Einfall so gut wie nie gegeben. Das ist im Maschinenbau je nach Versuchsobjekt und -anordnung ganz anders. Zugproben z.B. verhalten sich ziemlich ähnlich.

Darum werte ich die Medizin nicht ab, gerade bei Impfstoffen gibt es ganz tolle Dinge, trotzdem habe ich für mich eine gewissen Gelassenheit im Umgang mit medizinischen Ergebnisse gewonnen. Idioten ist Dein Wort, das würde ich niemals im Zusammenhang mit Medizinern in den Mund nehmen, warum sollte ich auch ...


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ein älterer Patient hatte eine Inkubationszeit von 27 Tagen.
> 
> Hätte man sofort alles dicht gemacht und auf die Wirtschaft geschissen, hätte man es aufhalten können, aber nene.
> Laut Lokalpresse nochmal 2 neue Fälle in NRW.
> Die Frage, die man sich stellt ist: Wieso ist Spahn eigentlich Gesundheitsminister, der hat doch gar keine Expertise.



Wann findet denn die Apokalypse statt?
Die 25000 Tote in Deutschland durch die Grippe 2017/18, haben dich wohl eher weniger interessiert, aber jetzt die Großen apokalyptischen Prophezeiungen in jedem zweiten Post bringen und dein Lieblingsspiel spielen, der Politik, System etc schon mal prophylaktisch alles in die Schuhe schieben.
Vorletzte Grippewelle war tödlichste in 30 Jahren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wann findet denn die Apokalypse statt?


Wie würdest Du das aktuelle Leben in der "Roten Zone" in Norditalien unter totaler Quarantäne nennen? Ist das nur eine "entspannende Ruhepause"?
Coronavirus: Juan Moreno ueber Quarantaene-Zone in Norditalien - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die Mediziner sind sicherlich gut, aber die Krankenhäuser überfüllt, das Pflegepersonal viel zu wenig und die Kapazität der Betten und Einzelzimme reichen niemals aus, in einem Fall einer Pademie, wirds vermutlich noch schlimmer wie in China sein.
> Und die Politiker sind unfähig.



Ich lache mich gerade tot, aber von dir habe ich echt nichts anderes erwartet, du schlachtest selbst so eine Krankheit, für deine politische Hetze aus und das auch nur wieder mit Fake News!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich lache mich gerade tot


Wann warst Du das letzte mal in einer Notaufnahme?

Natürlich schaffen wir es schneller als die Chinesen von Bundeswehr und technischem Hilfsdienst überall im Land große Notlazeretten aufzubauen, Medikamente und Betreuung würden bei einer Pandemie trotzdem knapp

Wobei ich gerade selber erstaunt bin, dass wir in Deutschland 500.000 Krankenhausbetten haben
Anzahl Krankenhausbetten in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statista


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du das aktuelle Leben in der "Roten Zone" in Norditalien unter totaler Quarantäne nennen? Ist das nur eine "entspannende Ruhepause"?
> Coronavirus: Juan Moreno ueber Quarantaene-Zone in Norditalien - DER SPIEGEL



Kein Schwein weiss, warum die Italiener bis jetzt ihren Patient Zero noch nicht gefunden haben, bei allen anderen europäischen Staaten läuft es eher Rund und man kann alle Infektionsketten zurückverfolgen, deshalb sollte man nicht in Panik ausbrechen und vor allen dingen auf das Geschwätz von Schaffe reinfallen, der das ganze doch nur wieder für seine politische Hetze instrumentalisieren will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kein Schwein weiss, warum die Italiener bis jetzt ihren Patient Zero noch nicht gefunden haben


Weil es tausende chinesische Touristen im Land gibt. Nach Rom kann man jetzt gut fahren, in Wanne Eickel macht man zur Zeit keinen Urlaub. Dazu kommen die Skihütten, in denen aktuell erste Erkrankte das Virus verbreiten. Und was nützt unsere gute Versorgung und unsere aktuell angeleierten Routinemäßigen Untersuchungen von grippalen Infekten auf das Coronavirus hin in Deutschland , wenn  eine breite Welle von Infektionen über die Alpen schwappen sollte.

Das passiert nicht morgen, aber es kann gut sein, dass sich das Virus erst einmal einnistet und seinen Weg der Ausbreitung langsam wählt. Mir machen die 57 Infektionsherde in den USA am meisten Kopfzerbrechen, weil es keine medizinische Versorgung für das arme Volk gibt.

Ich verfolge seit vier Wochen täglich die weltweiten Neuinfektionen und es blüht ein neuer Herd neben dem anderen. Was passiert, wenn sich das Virus in Afrika festsetzt und von dort, ähnlich der Grippe, alle paar Jahre eine Welle um die Welt geschickt wird? Alles nicht schlimmer als Grippe, aber eben eine zweite Grippe. Das sind dann statistisch 2-3 Krankheitstage mehr im Jahr oder 1% Senkung des Wirtschaftswachstums. Teuer.....


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

Sehr guter Artikel

Coronavirus: Was wir tun muessen – jetzt | ZEIT ONLINE



> Ich verfolge seit vier Wochen täglich die weltweiten Neuinfektionen und es blüht ein neuer Herd neben dem anderen. Was passiert, wenn sich das Virus in Afrika festsetzt und von dort, ähnlich der Grippe, alle paar Jahre eine Welle um die Welt geschickt wird? Alles nicht schlimmer als Grippe, aber eben eine zweite Grippe. Das sind dann statistisch 2-3 Krankheitstage mehr im Jahr oder 1% Senkung des Wirtschaftswachstums. Teuer.....



Dazu müsste es aber erst mal in der Lage sein, anders als alle Corona Viren bis jetzt, die Hitze zu überstehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Artikel


Was nützt es uns, wenn wir jeden Fall in Deutschland mit unserem guten Gesundheitssystem heute aufdecken, wenn morgen, genau wie bei der Grippe, jede Reisende das Virus einschleppen kann. Wir können einzig Zeit gewinnen für die Impfstoffherstellung, immerhin, das kann ausreichen. Wir können aber langfristig nicht jeden Einreisenden  zwei Wochen unter Quarantäne setzen. 

Ansonsten gilt, die Herde muss jetzt einmal durch die Infektion durch. Und dann geht es um den im Artikel Dunkelziffer genannten Daumenwert, wie tödlich die Krankheit ist. Wir werden es nach der Pandemie wissen. Keine Panik, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir da alle einmal in den nächsten Jahren durch müssen, steigt jeden Tag.


----------



## geisi2 (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich lache mich gerade tot, aber von dir habe ich echt nichts anderes erwartet, du schlachtest selbst so eine Krankheit, für deine politische Hetze aus und das auch nur wieder mit Fake News!



Jetzt reichts mal kleiner Mann. Die Situation ist ernst und dein Beitrag ist schlicht dümmliche Diffamierung. Fake News...so so. Bricht der Virus aus von dem ganz nebenbei von staatlicher Seite bereits ausgegangen wird bricht auch unser Gesundheitssystem zusammen. Das sind keine Fake News von mir oder Schaffe sondern Fakten bzw. Expertenmeinungen. Wir wissen von den Zahlen aus China das 18%+ ernsthafte oder kritische Fälle sind sprich meistens stationär behandelt werden müssen.

In den USA wurden insgesamt erst ca. 500 Tests durchgeführt...das kann man mal mit den Zahlen aus Südkorea vergleichen. Auch Singapur hat schnell und richtig reagiert. Bei uns hat man es nicht mal geschafft die Quarantänezeiten anzupassen selbst nachdem der Verdacht im Raum stand das die Inkubationszeit wahrscheinlich bis zu 24 Tage (bzw. 27 Tage) betragen kann. 
Man könnte von Südkorea lernen und die Methoden übernehmen wie z.B. sehr aggressiv zu testen...wird aber nicht gemacht. 

Mag ja sein das du die Tragweite des Ganzen angesichts deines doch nicht so hoch ausgeprägten Intellekts nicht wirklich abschätzen kannst aber dieser kleine ach so harmlose Virus trifft uns am empfindlichsten Nerv nämlich unserer globalisierten Wirtschaft. Schau dir einfach die wirtschaftliche Zahlen in China an. Keine Schätzungen sondern konkret was in der Produktion los ist und wie weit die eingebrochen ist. Wenn man jetzt noch dazunimmt das nahezu in jedem Bereich in unserer Produktion China mit drinsteckt kann man sich ausmalen was so die nächsten Wochen und Monate noch kommen kann...was in anderen Ländern noch so passiert steht noch aus...Italien ist erst am Anfang...

Aber alles ist gut und nur künstliche Panik. Wir schaffen das oder wie war das nochmal?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich lache mich gerade tot, aber von dir habe ich echt nichts anderes erwartet, du schlachtest selbst so eine Krankheit, für deine politische Hetze aus und das auch nur wieder mit Fake News!



Ist das wieder dein CDU Verteidigungswahn? 
Ich bin dafür Ämter mit Experten zu besetzen, was sucht ein Jens Spahn als Gesundheitsminister? 

Wir werden definitiv Quarantänezustände wie in Italien bekommen und die Betten sind bei einer Pandemie nicht ausreichend verfügbar.


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2020)

Da bin ich bei Rotkaeppchen, der Virus ist schon längst bei uns, nur wissen wir es noch nicht.

Begründung:
Ich fahre jeden Morgen die A93 von Kiefersfelden nach Rosenheim (Inntaldreieck).
Ein italienischer LKW nach dem anderen, Tausende im Laufe des Tages.
Die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit allein spricht dagegen, dass alle LKW-Fahrer ohne Virus einmal aus oder quer durch Italien gekommen sind.
Rast, Tanke, WC, Essen usw. meist auf Rastplätzen blablüblö...
Und dann am Abladeort Kontakt zu Lageristen, Speditionskaufleuten, weiss der Teufel wen.

Schätze, dass am Ende des Tages, wenn die Infektion abklingt, wir ähnlich wie bei der Grippe im besten Falle noch mal 30.000 Tote mehr in D. haben werden.
Im schlimmsten Falle ein paar mehr - Realität, fürchte ich.
Da müssen wir jetzt einfasch durch, hilft nix...


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Jetzt reichts mal kleiner Mann. Die Situation ist ernst und dein Beitrag ist schlicht dümmliche Diffamierung. Fake News...so so. Bricht der Virus aus von dem ganz nebenbei von staatlicher Seite bereits ausgegangen wird bricht auch unser Gesundheitssystem zusammen. Das sind keine Fake News von mir oder Schaffe sondern Fakten bzw. Expertenmeinungen. Wir wissen von den Zahlen aus China das 18%+ ernsthafte oder kritische Fälle sind sprich meistens stationär behandelt werden müssen.



Ah welche Expertenmeinungen? Die aus der rechten apokalyptischen Ecke, um diese Krankheit zu instrumentalisieren?
Die Aussage das unser Gesundheitssystem im Falle eines Ausbruchs zusammenbricht, sind deine eigenen Fake News und nun wirklich nirgends durch Expertenmeinungen gedeckt und halt die typische Panikmache um die Krankheit für seine politischen Überzeugungen zu instrumentalisieren.



> Ist das wieder dein CDU Verteidigungswahn?
> Ich bin dafür Ämter mit Experten zu besetzen, was sucht ein Jens Spahn als Gesundheitsminister?


Diese Aussage ist so lächerlich, Spahn ist seit er 2002 das erstemal in den Bundestag eingezogen ist versiert auf Gesundheitspolitik und schon weit über ein Jahrzehnt Gesundheitspolitischer Sprecher der Union und in den entsprechenden Ausschüssen.



> Wir werden definitiv Quarantänezustände wie in Italien bekommen und die Betten sind bei einer Pandemie nicht ausreichend verfügbar.


Was qualifiziert dich dazu diese Aussage zu treffen? Wo sind deine Belege dazu?
Das ist nichts weiter als deine politische Hetze, um in diesem Fall zu versuchen Panik zu verbreiten, Belege oder Fakten für solch eine Aussage hast du gleich 0!


----------



## Andregee (26. Februar 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wie hier manche Panik schieben! Wenn du keine Vorerkrankungen hast und jung bist, wird der Virus für dich nicht schlimmer als Grippe.
> Für alle anderen ist es natürlich nicht mehr so einfach, auch nicht bei einer Grippe.


Ich habe auch Eltern und herzensgute ältere Nachbarn an denen mir gelegen ist. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind auch diejenigen die immer  vorher amcoolsten tun, diejenigen die am lautesten schreien, wenn sie letztendlich doch selbst betroffen sind., weshalb ich meine Bedenken unverholen kundtue. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

> *Was wird sich voraussichtlich bald ändern?*
> 
> Virologe Timm und sein Kollege Jonas Schmidt-Chanasit von der Uniklinik Hamburg-Eppendorf sind sich sicher, dass schon in Kürze neue Definitionen und Anweisungen gelten werden.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: Corona-Virus in NRW: Wer ist gefaehrdet und wer nicht? - Nachrichten - WDR


Und: Coronavirus: Erster Fall in NRW - Kitas und Schulen im Kreis Heinsberg zu


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei Rotkaeppchen, der Virus ist schon längst bei uns, nur wissen wir es noch nicht.



Das ist dann auch ein Zeichen, dass sehr viele Fälle sehr leicht und kaum erkennbar verlaufen. Das ist genau die Zahl die mir fehlt und für die wir vermutlich erst sehr spät genaue Informationen bekommen, wenn man in Zukunft in Ruhe klinisch auswertet, wieviele Menschen Antikörper auf das Virus entwickelt haben. Und natürlich kann man sich fragen, ob die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen durch die Quarantäne schlimmer sind, als die Krankheit selber.  Tote der Krankheit und deren Angehörigen werden das anders bewerten als Menschen mit leichten Symptomen.

Ich mache mir, schaue ich auf den Iran, keine Hoffnung mehr, das Virus eindämmen zu können. Es reicht ja ein Land mit guter Vernetzung, indem es sich festsetzt und von dort immer wieder in die Welt getragen wird. Was bei der Pest Monate bis Jahre dauerte, schaffen unsere Flugzeuge heute in Stunden. Eine Lösung wäre ein verbesserter Test, der als Schnelltest z.B. an Flughäfen genutzt werden könnte.

Es gibt für alles mögliche Lösungen, nur haben wir sie noch nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was qualifiziert dich dazu diese Aussage zu treffen? Wo sind deine Belege dazu?


Wenn Du Dir anschaust, wie seit der Ausrichtung von Krankenhäusern als Profitcenter ein stetiger Abbau von Personal und Betten vorangetrieben wird, wenn man sieht, dass es jetzt schon immer wieder Städte gibt, in denen jedes Krankenhaus temporär neue Intensiv- oder Notfallpatienten ablehnt, dann wird mit mulmig, denke ich an zehntausende weiterer Intensivfälle, die wie ohne massive Quarantäne bekommen könnten.

Siehe z.B. diesem link, und das ist seit 2015 mit stetigem Bettenabbau nicht besser geworden. Dazu muss man wissen, dass Intensivmedizin mit Kassenpatienten ein Verlustgeschäft für Krankenhäuser ist, sozusagen ein Service, der ihnen aufs Auge gedrückt wurde. Welche Motivation sollten Krankenhäuser also für vollumfängliche Ausstattung haben? Unser System wird immer mehr auf Kante genäht. Immer noch eines der besten in der Welt, aber durchaus auch mit Grenzen.
Dramatische Suche nach Klinikbett | Bayern
Oder hier: Notstand im Notfall-System
Oder denke an die Arbeitsbelastung der Ärzte: Arbeitsbelastung in bayerischen Kliniken - AErzte am Ende ihrer Kraefte (Archiv)

Also müssen wir in Folge harte Quarantänen verhängen. Das können wir organisieren, die wirtschaftlichen Einbußen sind aber gewaltig. Festhalten können wir, dass die Pandemie teuer wird, Wie tödlich es wird, können wir in drei Jahren beurteilen.

Der Fokus muss jetzt auf einem Impfstoff liegen. Da sollten lukrative Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen werden, die jedes Pharmalabor in der Welt motiviert, an der Entwicklung teilzunehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

Und wenn es wirklich darauf ankäme, wären da noch das THW, die Bundeswehr und der zivile Katastrophenschutz.

Ich bestreite hier gar nicht sich Sorgen zu machen oder das es keine harten Quaratänefälle geben könnte, aber ich bestreite massiv Panikmache, das ständige geschwurbel, unser Gesundheitssystem würde auf alle fälle zusmmenklappen und man hätte schon am besten vor Wochen alle Grenzen schließen sollen, ist nichts anderes als Panikmache. Darüber diskutiere ich auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber ich bestreite massiv Panikmache


Menschen, die sich Gedanken über mögliche Szenarien machen als Panikmacher abzutun, ist etwas unsachlich. Und ja, ich hätte keine Lust auf wochenlange Totalabriegelung meines Wohnviertels und Ausgangssperren. Gibt es schlimmere Einschränkungen im Leben? Das ist ungefähr so, als drohe Dir ein paar Wochen Gefängnis. Das fühlt sich ziemlich blöd an, muss ich sagen ....

Wenn wir alle Grenzen für Menschen und Waren schließen würden, wären die Auswirkungen auch erheblich, alleine wenn ich an Nahrungsmittel denke. Aber das Thema in den Fokus zu rücken, mit Reisenden aus den Epizentren der Infektion etwas anders umzugehen, sich regelmäßig die Hände zu waschen, in jeder Toilette Desinfektionsflüssigkeit aufzuhängen wird nicht klappen, wenn man den Menschen ständig vorlügt, dass das alles total haaaarmlos ist.

Denn im Gegensatz zur unnötigen Panikmache, die vor allem Unfrieden und Angst erzeugt, ist dieses ständige Verharmlosen eine ziemlich tödliche Verhaltensweise. Ich bin darum dafür, dass wir uns vorbereiten und eine Diskussion darüber anregen, wie man Infektionsrisiken minimiert.

Würdest Du z.B. aktuell Skiurlaub in Italien machen oder könnte z.B. der Gesetzgeber Katastrophenalarm geben und damit Reiserücktrittsversicherungen greifen lassen? Aber das würde ja hunderte Millionen kosten, da erwarte ich dann von den schwarzen Nullen, das wirtschaftliche Gründe hoher wiegen als gesundheitliche. So zumindest meine Einschätzung von Neokapitalisten.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

Na dann überbietet euch mal weiter mit Szenarien über den Untergang des Abendlandes und schlachtet des Coronavcirus weiter für eure jeweilige politische Agenda aus.


----------



## geisi2 (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah welche Expertenmeinungen? Die aus der rechten apokalyptischen Ecke, um diese Krankheit zu instrumentalisieren?
> Die Aussage das unser Gesundheitssystem im Falle eines Ausbruchs zusammenbricht, sind deine eigenen Fake News und nun wirklich nirgends durch Expertenmeinungen gedeckt und halt die typische Panikmache um die Krankheit für seine politischen Überzeugungen zu instrumentalisieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Alles nur Fake News aus der rechten Ecke...wenns nicht so ernst wäre könnte man über die Aussagen echt lachen
Gib mal Coronavirus in Google ein und mach dich erstmal schlau, du machst einen recht uninformierten Eindruck....

Hier erklärt dir die BBC in einfachen Worten was das Ganze für wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen hat...
YouTube

Hier kannst du dich über den Coronavirus selbst schlau machen
YouTube

Was meinst du wieviele Intensivpatienten unsere Krankenhäuser ZUSÄTZLICH aufnehmen können? Hier die offiziellen Zahlen zu den ernsthaften und kritischen Fällen.
Coronavirus Update (Live): 81,260 Cases and 2,770 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
Das sind "nur" 18% im Schnitt nach offiziellen Zahlen...

Drehen wir den Spieß doch mal um...erklär mir wie unser Gesundheitssystem mit der zusätzlichen Belastung klarkommen soll wenn es zum Ausbruch kommt der doch ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist.

Corona - Wie bereiten sich die Behoerden vor? - Politik - SZ.de
Zitat: "Im Prinzip kann jedes Krankenhaus in Deutschland, das über Isolierzimmer mit einem Schleusenvorraum verfügt (wie es auf einer modernen Intensivstation üblich ist), Patienten mit Coronavirus aufnehmen."

Intensivstation - Intensivmedizinische Versorgung in Krankenhäusern sowie Aufenthalte

https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...eutschen-krankenhaeusern-nach-groessenklasse/

Wieviele freie Betten in Isolierzimmern mit Schleuse haben wir denn so in den Intensivstationen in D?

Hier mal ein Experte der den Vergleich zur normalen Grippe erklärt...
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/lung...-in-europa.694.de.html?dram:article_id=471021

Und weitere rechte Hetzer die Panik verbreiten...in den USA wo doch alles ähnlich harmlos von den Fallzahlen ist wie bei uns...
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/health/coronavirus-us.html

Wir hatten hier bis du aufgeschlagen bist eine recht vernünftige Diskussion bzw. Informationsaustausch aber du kommst wieder daher mit deinem Fake News Geplärre und alles nur Panikmache aus der rechten Ecke...mir reichts von deinem Dummgelaber. Du forderst ständig "Belege"...na dann bring mal du Belege für deine Aussagen das alles nicht so tragisch ist und alle nur unnötig Panik machen....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na dann überbietet euch mal weiter mit Szenarien über den Untergang des Abendlandes und schlachtet des Coronavcirus weiter für eure jeweilige politische Agenda aus.


Meine politische Agenda ist z.B. mehr Verstaatlichung von Schlüsselinfrastruktur. Dass das Gesundheitswesen heute in den Händen von auf Gewinn ausgelegten Aktiengesellschaftlen liegt, halte ich für einen Irrweg.

Ich z.B. würde über die Krankenkassen Medikamentenforschung einrichten und die fähigen Pharmakologen aus privaten Pharmafirmen abwerben. Die Krankenkassen wissen am besten, welche Medikamente sinnvoll sind. Und dann kann man mit vergebenen Lizenzen wieder marktwirtschaftliche die Medikamente herstellen. Die Forschung aber rein dem Amrkt zu überlassen, halte ich für grotten dämlich. Der Markt hat keine Menschlichkeit. Heute werden Medikamente entwickelt, mit denen man hohe Gewinne machen kann, aber, siehe z.B. nicht vorhandere Antibiotikaforschung, die unser Überleben als Art langfristig sichert. 

Hätten wir jetzt z.B. eine extrem starke staatliche Medikamentenforschung und wäre es gesellschaftlicher Konsenz, den Coranavirus ernst zu nehmen, wäre die Impfmittelforschung massiv zu beschleunigen. So aber gibt es gar keinen wirtschaftlichen Anreiz. Was interessiert die Pharmafirmen der Coronavirus. Naja, mit konventioneller Medizin kann man sich jetzt ja dumm und dusselig verdienen.


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na dann überbietet euch mal weiter mit Szenarien über den Untergang des Abendlandes und schlachtet des Coronavcirus weiter für eure jeweilige politische Agenda aus.



Hast du Kinder? Natürlich macht man sich große Sorgen und Familie und Co. Keiner spricht vom Untergang des Abendlandes, wir haben ANGST ANGST bzw sorgen uns um unsere liebsten!
Man wünscht sich einfach vom Staat, dass man die Sache ernst nimmt und dementsprechend handelt.
Hier Live Ticker, es kommt ständig was hinzu: Coronavirus im News-Ticker: Bundeswehr-Soldat mit Corona-Verdacht in Klinik  -
	News Inland -
	Bild.de
Bundeswehr Soldat mit Verdacht in Klink, in Köln eine weitere Person, in Leverkusen usw usf.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Menschen, die sich Gedanken über mögliche Szenarien machen als Panikmacher abzutun, ist etwas unsachlich.



Dann muss man aber nicht unbedingt in fett und großer Schrift "20% Sterblichkeitsrate" anprangern. Das hattest du hier mehrmals gemacht.
Sowas halte ich dann schon sehr für Panikmache.

Man darf seine Angst gerne mitteilen. Man darf auch gerne anderen etwas mehr Vorsicht ins Gedächtnis rufen.
Aber sterben, will nun mal keiner und sowas kann Panik auslösen.

Jeder der vor diesem Virus Angst hat, sollte mindestens genauso viel Angst vor dem "normalen" Grippevirus haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Dann muss man aber nicht unbedingt in fett und großer Schrift "20% Sterblichkeitsrate" anprangern. Das hattest du hier mehrmals gemacht.


Wir werden sehen, was hinterher rauskommt. Die angeblichen 0,1%, von denen zum Teil geredet wird, verhindern jedes Verständnis für umfassende Hilfe, Vorsorge und Quarantäne. Auch jetzt sind die offiziellen Zahlen mit 2768 Toten zu 30281 Geheilten immer noch bei gut 8% , alles andere sind Daumenwerte der Mediziner zur Beruhigung und sollten als solche gekennzeichnet werden. 
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Bei SARS hieß es während der Epidemie immer_ "keine 3% Mortalität"_, in der Endbewertung kam man dann auf 9,6%. Im Augenblick haben wir vor allem Unwissenheit und Unsicherheit, weil nicht einmal alle Infektionswege geklärt sind, und in solchen Fällen ist etwas mehr Vorsorge immer sinnvoller, als Axelzucken und das übliche _"Wird schon gut gehen"_.

Den meisten "Verharmlosern" ist scheinbar nicht klar, was sie bewirken. Denn dann werden Quarantänen heimlich umgangen, man meldet Ansteckungen lieber nicht, um keine Quarantäne zu bekommen etc. Glauben die Menschen aber, eine Infektion ist schon mit einem persönlichem  Risiko behaftet, lassen sie sich auch aus eigenem Überlebenswillen untersuchen. Jede Medaille hat darum zwei Seiten


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Mortalitätsrate auch von Land zu Land unterscheiden wird.
Ohne einem Inder zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber wenn so was in Delhi ausbricht, dürfte es mutmaßlich deutlich mehr Tote geben als meinethalben in Innsbruck.
Letztendlich großes Spekulatius und wir sollten auf das Beste hoffen.

Erst vorhin (Welt/Spiegel??) ein Interview gelesen, dass den Wirtschaftsfaktor betrifft.
Im Moment bekommen wir in Europa das tatsächliche Geschehen gar nicht mit, doch der Berichtende gab zu bedenken, dass jeden Monat in die EU Waren aus China grob im Wert von 1 Mrd. € per Schiff eingeführt werden.
Aktuell sind noch Schiffe unterwegs, doch in China wären seiner Info nach grob 70 große Schiffe in den Häfen mit einem Warenwert von über 6 Mrd. €, die sich nicht vom Fleck rühren.^^
Und das hat nicht nur auf den Konsum, sondern natürlich auf viele Betriebe in Europa und somit Deutschland einen Einfluss.
Viele Zulieferteile wir vor allem dem Mittelstand in den kommenden Monaten abgehen, verbunden dann eben wieder mit Warenknappheit, Konsum, Arbeitslosigkeit usw.

Somit sehe ich nicht zwingend das Virus für die Hauptgefahr, sondern einen ordentlichen Impact auf Wirtschaft, Börse usw. bis hin zu einer heftigen Rezension.
Bis auf die Familie oder Freuden sind doch auch in Europa ein paar tausend oder hunderttausend Tote irrelevant für System, so hart das klingen mag,.
Wenn die Wirtschaft arg schwächelt sind im worst case Mio. betroffen und unter Umständen sogar in ihrer Existenz.

Die aktuellen Mechanismen in China, Geld rucken auf Teufel komm raus, kommt nicht von ungefähr, die müssen aufpassen, dass die Mio. von Kleinbetrieben, die immerhin so um die 60% der chinesischen Wirtschaftleistung bringen, nicht den Bach heruntergehen.

Schicksalstage der Globalisierung, würde ich meinen...


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, was hinterher rauskommt. Die angeblichen 0,1%, von denen zum Teil geredet wird, verhindern jedes Verständnis für umfassende Hilfe, Vorsorge und Quarantäne. Auch jetzt sind die offiziellen Zahlen mit 2768 Toten zu 30281 Geheilten immer noch bei gut 8% , alles andere sind Daumenwerte der Mediziner zur Beruhigung und sollten als solche gekennzeichnet werden.
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Bei SARS hieß es während der Epidemie immer_ "keine 3% Mortalität"_, in der Endbewertung kam man dann auf 9,6%. Im Augenblick haben wir vor allem Unwissenheit und Unsicherheit, weil nicht einmal alle Infektionswege geklärt sind, und in solchen Fällen ist etwas mehr Vorsorge immer sinnvoller, als Axelzucken und das übliche _"Wird schon gut gehen"_.
> ...



Die meisten Studien und Mediziner gehen von einer Sterblichkeitsrate von 2-3% aus.

Es fängt ja schon an, dass du jeden, der nicht so überdramatisiert, wie du, an die Sache herangeht, direkt als "Verharmloser" hinstellst.
Man könnte ja auch schreiben:
*Die Mortalitätsrate ist von *20%* auf 8% gesunken und wird weiter sinken.
*
Aber nein, das verfehlt ja den Effekt, dem Menschen, mit seinem Tode, Angst zu machen.
Man kann auch ohne Panikmache Aufklärung betreiben. Würde die Politik in dieser und auch in anderen Sachen dieser Panikpolitik folgen, hätten wir ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2020)

Ist doch kein Geheimnis das die Personal  in deutschen Krankenhäuser und pflegeheime  verheizt werden und nicht alles Top läuft, das hat nichts mit politische Agenda von IU zutun, die Missstände werden schon Jahrzehnte angesprochen und verdrängt, man sitzt eher aus. 


Kleine Bsp, Kinderklinik 
YouTube


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2020)

Hmm die Frau von dem in Lebensgefahr schwebenden Mann in der Düsseldorfer Klinik ist nun auch positiv getestet worden. Sie ist übrigens Kindergärtnerin.

"Angesichts der Entwicklung spricht die Bundesregierung von einer „*neuen Situation*“. Regierungssprecher Steffen Seibert sagte am Mittwoch, bisher sei es gelungen, einzelne Infizierte zu isolieren und somit eine Ausbreitung zu verhindern. Die Regierung bereite sich aber auf eine mögliche Zunahme der Fallzahl vor."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Studien und Mediziner gehen von einer Sterblichkeitsrate von 2-3% aus.


Dann lesen wir andere Quellen

Based on these available analyses, current IFR estimates range from 0.3% to 1%. 
https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...00219-sitrep-30-covid-19.pdf?sfvrsn=6e50645_2

Damit liegt die Sterblichkeit außerhalb Chinas aktuell bei 0,4 Prozent.
Coronavirus: Welche Menschen durch Covid-19 besonders gefaehrdet sind - DER SPIEGEL

Und solche Zahlen findest Du ebenso wie die einfache und längst als dämlich klassifizierten _"Tote durch Infizierten"_. Darum habe ich angefangen vorhandene Zahlen nach einem scheinbar sinnvollem Schlüssel unter Nennung der Unsicherheiten zu bewerten.

Es gibt den Weg, obere und untere Grenzen zu difinieren. Die Werte, die ich angab waren immer obere Grenzwerte. Und wie ich schon mehrfach sagte, halte ich das beharren auf unteren Grenzwerten für gefährlich. Siehst Du  in meinen Handlungsempfehlungen irgend eine Panik? Wer nicht in der Lage ist, Texte zu verstehen und nur 20% gelesen hat, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.



Duvar schrieb:


> Sie ist übrigens Kindergärtnerin.


Kinder scheinen nicht gefährdet zu sein, bleibt einzig die Frage, wie schnell es von Mensch zu Mensch springt und ob Geschwister und Eltern der möglicherweise infizierten Kinder ebenso ein Risiko haben. Wie wir im Umfeld der Infizierten von Webasto sehen, geht es nicht so schnell und einfach. Das ist sehr beruhigend. Sinnvoll wäre es doch jetzt, sämtliche Eltern der Kinder zu informieren und sie je nach Datenlage unter Quarantäne zu stellen. Aber das wäre für einige ja schon wieder Panik erzeugen ....

- Off topic -


ryzen1 schrieb:


> direkt als "Verharmloser" hinstellst.


Nein, es ist das erste mal, dass ich nach wochenlanger und inzwischen 260 Beiträgen andauernden Diskussion im Thema dieses Wort nutze, nachdem ich mehrfach als Panikmacher bezeichnet wurde. Einfach mal Selbstreflektion betreiben, was es bedeutet, wenn man Menschen einredet, alles ist total harmlos und unter voller Kontrolle. Ja, das war immer das Prinzip des Informationsflusses. Ruhe bewahren. In Zeiten der Informationsgesellschaft verlieren Verharmlosender ebenso wie Panikmacher aber schnell an Reputation.


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. Februar 2020)

Könnte man nicht von den Genesenen Patienten, die Antikörper oder was auch immer das Virus besiegt hat, entnehmen und daraus einen Impfstoff herstellen ? 

Und wie siehts mit den Tieren/Haustieren aus, gibts da auch irgend ne Krankheitsliste? 

Bin leider hypochonder, vorerkrankt und hab ne Mietze und dreh am rad


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> Bin leider hypochonder, vorerkrankt und hab ne Mietze und dreh am rad


Dann sperr Deine Fledermaus ein und meide den Kontakt zu ihr.


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann sperr Deine Fledermaus ein und meide den Kontakt zu ihr.



leider nur Einraumwohnung ... und erkrankt bin ich noch nicht(hoffentlich)  zumindest stand meine Stadt noch nicht in den Nachrichten.

Obwohl ich grade lese, dass die Leipziger Buchmesse trotzdem stattfinden soll..wo Aussteller aus aller Welt kommen. na dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2020)

In NRW sind ja viele mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs also berufspendler etc. 

Es kann schon schnell  seuchenherde geben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> Obwohl ich grade lese, dass die Leipziger Buchmesse trotzdem stattfinden soll..wo Aussteller aus aller Welt kommen. na dann Prost Mahlzeit.


Die großen Messen in Hannover werden auch stattfinden, darum richte ich mich mental darauf ein, infiziert zu werden. Ich bin aber kerngesund, ich mache mir da keine Sorgen, nur meinen Vater will ich nicht anstecken. 

Viel machen kannst Du nicht. Man kann natürlich enge Menschenmengen meiden, wenn es geht das Fahrrad oder das Auto anstatt der Straßenbahn nutzen, sich ohne Händegeben begrüßen und möglichst einen Meter oder mehr Abstand zu anderen einhalten. Und immer schön Händewaschen. Und wenn wir dann in vier Wochen mehr wissen, kann man diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen auch wieder sein lassen oder dankbar sein, etwas aufgepasst zu haben. Aber zur Grippezeit sollte man Beschriebenes als Risikogruppe eh machen.

Noch ist das Risiko der Ansteckung quasi null für Dich, während und nach der Buchmesse sollte man schon genau verfolgen, was passiert. Ich weiß nicht, was Du für eine Vorerkrankung hast, geht mich ja auch nicht an, aber wer z.B. Immunsuppressiver nutzt darf durchaus etwas vorsichtiger als andere agieren. Die Lebensqualität würde ich mir aber nicht nehmen lassen, 

Dann beherrsche die _"Folterzelle in Deinem Hirn"_ und lass Dich nicht von Ängsten leiten.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> In NRW sind ja viele mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs also berufspendler etc.
> 
> Es kann schon schnell  seuchenherde geben.



Ja, und ...?

die Grippe wird dieses Jahr sicherlich mehr Menschen dahinraffen,

als so ein eingeschlepptes Virus.

Das ist jetzt KEIN Ebola.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> die Grippe wird dieses Jahr sicherlich mehr Menschen dahinraffen,


Aber vor allem die, die sich nicht haben impfen lassen. Das hat jeder selber in seiner Hand. 
Da sind, wenn man Angst hat oder zur Risikogruppe gehört, Lösungen ganz einfach, gelle ....


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die großen Messen in Hannover werden auch stattfinden, darum richte ich mich mental darauf ein, infiziert zu werden. Ich bin aber kerngesund, ich mache mir da keine Sorgen, nur meinen Vater will ich nicht anstecken.
> 
> Viel machen kannst Du nicht. Man kann natürlich enge Menschenmengen meiden, wenn es geht das Fahrrad oder das Auto anstatt der Straßenbahn nutzen, sich ohne Händegeben begrüßen und möglichst einen Meter oder mehr Abstand zu anderen einhalten. Und immer schön Händewaschen. Und wenn wir dann in vier Wochen mehr wissen, kann man diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen auch wieder sein lassen oder dankbar sein, etwas aufgepasst zu haben. Aber zur Grippezeit sollte man Beschriebenes als Risikogruppe eh machen.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe mein bestes.    Hatte selbst ne Lungenentzündung als "Kind" überlebt ohne Behandlung.  Da wird das doch hier ein Klacks ....


----------



## Andregee (26. Februar 2020)

Hab vorhin in einer New gelesen, das man auf die entsprechenden Masken verzichten sollte, das  sollte nur medizinischem Personal vorbehalten bleiben und bringen würden sie ja eh nichts. Wenn es denn unnütz ist, warum sollte das medizinische Personal davon Gebrauch machen. Da möchte man doch nur wieder von der Knappheit ablenken und beruhigen.


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2020)

Die billigen Masken an die du denkst, nutzen sowieso nix, wenn dann brauchst du bessere teurere Masken. Die Masken sind ja auch unterteilt in 3 Kategorien, hab es ja vor paar Seiten gepostet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Hab vorhin in einer New gelesen, das man auf die entsprechenden Masken verzichten sollte, das  sollte nur medizinischem Personal vorbehalten bleiben und bringen würden sie ja eh nichts. Wenn es denn unnütz ist, warum sollte das medizinische Personal davon Gebrauch machen. Da möchte man doch nur wieder von der Knappheit ablenken und beruhigen.


Dem Einzelnen draußen bringt es statistisch nix, weil draußen keine Infizierten herum laufen. Im Krankenhaus sieht das natürlich anders aus. Da Masken ein knappes Gut sind, sollte sie nur Krankenhauspersonal nutzen. Das wird den einzelnen Egoisten nicht abhalten, sich trotzdem welche zu kaufen.

Ich habe mit gerade ein 1000der Pack geholt. Die werde ich dann in vier Wochen für 20,-€ das Stück verkaufen. Schnell verdientes Geld! Ich muss ja die Aktienverluste kompensieren und in Krisen gab es immer schon die besten Gewinnoptionen!



- Dieser Beitrag könnte Satire enthalten -


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber vor allem die, die sich nicht haben impfen lassen. Das hat jeder selber in seiner Hand.



Ich lasse mich dagegen seit Jahren impfen,

da sollte man vlt. auch mal so ein Impfzwang einführen.


----------



## JePe (26. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Hätte man sofort alles dicht gemacht und auf die Wirtschaft geschissen, hätte man es aufhalten können, aber nene.



Jawoll. Jeglicher Virus, der ueber einen sicheren Drittstaat einzureisen begehrt, ist an der Bundesgrenze abzuweisen. Von der Schusswaffe ist Gebrauch zu machen. Notfalls auch gegen minderjaehrige Viren.

Um eine Infektionskette zu unterbinden, musst Du ihren Anfang kennen. In der Regel tust Du das aber erst hinterher. Zu glauben, mit Grenzschliessungen sei ein Virus aufzuhalten, ist doch etwas ... naiv? Was machst Du mit Bundesbuergern, die aus dem Ausland heimkehren? Alle abweisen? Alle in Ankerzentren Quarantaenezentren wegschliessen? Fuer einen solchen massiven Eingriff in die Grundrechte von Menschen brauchst Du schon etwas mehr Begruendung als nur ein paarBauchgefühle. Und wie genau willst Du eigentlich 7.700 Kilometer Land- und weitere 2.400 Kilometer Seegrenze abriegeln? Und "sxheisst" Du auch noch auf die Wirtschaft, wenn es um die Grundversorgung geht?

Aber immerhin. Schoen zu sehen, dass sich bei den saturierten Wohlstandsdeutschen Schweissperlen bilden, wenn sich Umstaende abzeichnen, die anderswo auf der Welt immer noch als einigermassen paradiesisch gelten wuerden. Allein ich fuerchte, dass es am Ende wieder nicht fuer ein flaechiges Umdenken reichen wird.

EDIT: Wieso macht eine Autokorrektur aus "Bauchgefühlen" ausgerechnet "Mofalenker"?!


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Jawoll. Jeglicher Virus, der ueber einen sicheren Drittstaat einzureisen begehrt, ist an der Bundesgrenze abzuweisen. Von der Schusswaffe ist Gebrauch zu machen. Notfalls auch gegen minderjaehrige Viren.



Besonders schlimm ist ja, dass ausländischer Wind Viren ebenfalls ins Land bringt.
Schusswaffe reicht da meines Erachtens nicht aus. Ich bin für eine Deutsche Mauer. Aus deutschem Kruppstahl.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Besonders schlimm ist ja, dass ausländischer Wind Viren ebenfalls ins Land bringt.
> Schusswaffe reicht da meines Erachtens nicht aus. Ich bin für eine Deutsche Mauer. Aus deutschem Kruppstahl.



ThyssenKrupp stahlsparte geht doch pleite


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mit gerade ein 1000der Pack geholt. Die werde ich dann in vier Wochen für 20,-€ das Stück verkaufen. Schnell verdientes Geld! Ich muss ja die Aktienverluste kompensieren und in Krisen gab es immer schon die besten Gewinnoptionen!
> - Dieser Beitrag könnte Satire enthalten -


Genau deswegen werde ich mir keine Maske mehr kaufen. Bevor ich jemandem mit dermaßen unkosheren Absichten helfe, Gewinne zu erzielen, nehme ich lieber das Risiko in Kauf, unmaskiert umherzulaufen.


----------



## Andregee (26. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die billigen Masken an die du denkst, nutzen sowieso nix, wenn dann brauchst du bessere teurere Masken. Die Masken sind ja auch unterteilt in 3 Kategorien, hab es ja vor paar Seiten gepostet.


Nein ich meinte schon die richtigen, denn von denen sprach man dort auch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Genau deswegen werde ich mir keine Maske mehr kaufen. Bevor ich jemandem mit dermaßen unkosheren Absichten helfe, Gewinne zu erzielen, nehme ich lieber das Risiko in Kauf, unmaskiert umherzulaufen.



Sowas brauchst du dir auch gar nicht kaufen,

alles ist gut,

verfalle nicht in Panik. 

Erst denken, dann handeln ...


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ThyssenKrupp stahlsparte geht doch pleite



Das wird die Afd verhindern.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, es ist das erste mal, dass ich nach wochenlanger und inzwischen 260 Beiträgen andauernden Diskussion im Thema dieses Wort nutze, nachdem ich mehrfach als Panikmacher bezeichnet wurde.



Selbstreflektion ist hier ein gutes Stichwort, nachdem du scheinbar schon öfter als Panikmacher bezeichnet wurdest.

Du solltest stark daran arbeiten das Mittel, zwischen tödlicher Gefahr und unvernünftiger Verharmlosung zu finden. Du kennst leider nur das eine oder das andere Extrem.
Mit Sachlichkeit hat man bereits beim Titel versagt.
Ich klinke mich hier aus. Jeder der sich selbst ein Bild machen will, braucht sich nur ein paar seiner Beiträge hierzu ansehen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sowas brauchst du dir auch gar nicht kaufen,
> 
> alles ist gut,
> 
> ...


Panik ist mir ein Fremdwort.
Vorbereitet darf man dennoch sein. Besser ist es, etwas zu haben, was man nicht verwenden muss, als etwas zu benötigen, was man nicht besorgt hat. 

Erst waaaaaaas?


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

Ruhig bleiben ist die Devise ..


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Februar 2020)

"Alles zur richtigen Zeit" ist die Devise. 

Unterhaltet euch mal mit "vernünftigen“ Arbeitskollegen oder Bekannten über das Thema. Es ist ziemlich interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Positionen sein können.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ruhig bleiben ist die Devise ..



Corona Virus?
Ist das eine Thriller Serie auf Netflix?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Mit Sachlichkeit hat man bereits beim Titel versagt.


Das Virus breitet sich jetzt aus, es geht also los. Das ist zutiefst sachlich, einzig was einige in den Titel interpretieren ist es nicht. Aber lassen wir dieses Geplänkel

Wie nennt es Spahn verklausuliert:
*„Wir befinden uns am Beginn einer Epidemie in Deutschland“
*_... Er habe die Gesundheitsminister der Länder nun aufgefordert, ihre  Pandemiepläne "zu aktivieren und ihr mögliches Inkrafttreten  vorzubereiten" ..."_
Coronavirus: Jens Spahn sieht "Beginn einer Epidemie in Deutschland“ - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Slezer (26. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Selbstreflektion ist hier ein gutes Stichwort, nachdem du scheinbar schon öfter als Panikmacher bezeichnet wurdest.
> 
> Du solltest stark daran arbeiten das Mittel, zwischen tödlicher Gefahr und unvernünftiger Verharmlosung zu finden. Du kennst leider nur das eine oder das andere Extrem.
> Mit Sachlichkeit hat man bereits beim Titel versagt.
> Ich klinke mich hier aus. Jeder der sich selbst ein Bild machen will, braucht sich nur ein paar seiner Beiträge hierzu ansehen.


Der lebende Beweis dafür bin ich. Der hat mich schon als AFD Wähler "beleidigt" und ich bin nichtmal deutscher


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. Februar 2020)

ok hab grad gelesen, das man von Patienten die wieder gesund sind, dessen Antikörper benutzen will um einen Impfstoff herzustellen. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass  die Entwicklung  schnell voran schreitet.

Atomgenaue 3D-Darstellung: Andockstelle von Coronavirus analysiert - n-tv.de


----------



## Noofuu (26. Februar 2020)

Mir macht das ganze auch Sorgen, aber eher wegen meiner Kinder.
Aber ich finde die Medien auch in vielen dingen extrem Übertrieben die ganzen Live Ticker.

Wir haben uns auch diesmal etwas mehr geholt beim Einkaufen, aber alles Lebesnmittel die eh lange halten und man immer braucht nur eben mehr 
Viel machen kann man im Moment leider nicht nur abwarten und schauen was passiert, wenn ich aber auf Welt lese in den Kommentaren frage ich mich oft was mit dem IQ in Deutschland so los ist. 5G Netze sind für Corona verantwortlich... usw Jens Spahn ist an allem Schuld oder auch Merkel naja.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Mir macht das ganze auch Sorgen, aber eher wegen meiner Kinder..


Kinder, so scheint es, sind kaum betroffen:

_"... “Wir wissen: Kinder sind praktisch nicht betroffen. Schwangere sind  wahrscheinlich nicht speziell betroffen”, erläutert Prof. Christian  Drosten den aktuellen Stand. “Wir wissen auch: Die *besondere Risikogruppe sind ältere Patienten*  – und es gibt eine Betonung auf das männliche Geschlecht.” Und: Ein  großer Teil der Verstorbenen hatte bereits ein angeschlagenes  Immunsystem oder war sehr alt. ..."_
Corona-Virus: Das wissen wir – und das nicht - quarks.de


----------



## geisi2 (26. Februar 2020)

Wen Hintergründe bzw. sachliche Informationen interessieren hier noch ein Link 
YouTube

Les gerade die neuesten Meldungen...
Coronavirus in Italien: „95 Prozent der Erkrankten genesen wieder“ - WELT
Heißt jetzt im Umkehrschluss 5% sterben? Oder hab ich da einen Logikfehler?
Zitat: "Das Virus verlaufe in 95 Prozent der Fälle nicht tödlich. Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen könnten jedoch enorm sein."

Coronavirus in ganz Deutschland: Naechste Infektion in Sueddeutschland - Karnevalist in Lebensgefahr | Welt
Ne Kindergärterin und ein Oberarzt, dann noch zwei die bereits erkrankt an Veranstaltungen teilgenommen haben...

Aktuelle Pressekonferenz Herr Spahn zum Thema 
YouTube

Jeder muss selbst entscheiden wie er mit den Infos umgeht. Ich persönlich werde doch die Reserven etwas aufstocken was Grundnahrungsmittel, Bargeld und Medikamente für die Hausapotheke angeht. Schadet nicht....und wie man in Italien sieht kanns schnell gehen das man vor nem Supermarkt in der Schlange steht und ohne Handschuhe und Maske nicht mal reinkommt. 

Nach wie vor sehe ich die Gefahr wie andere eher im wirtschaftlichen Bereich und da kommt es jetzt schon ...sagen wirs mal vorsichtig, zu Störungen. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht, wir stehen ja erst am Anfang und Herr Spahn macht sicher auch nur Panik mit seinem Pandemie Plan gebrabbel. Hier im Forum wissen anscheinend einige ganz genau das das alles nur gefühlt ist und diejenigen die sich Sorgen machen oder warnen nur Spinner sind die man versucht lächerlich zu machen. Ich persönlich kann auf Panik aber auch auf naive Dummschwätzer gut verzichten die anscheinend nicht mal in der Lage sind einfachste Kausalketten zu erkennen und immer noch auf der "Alles ist gut" Wolke schweben.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ne Kindergärterin und ein Oberarzt, dann noch zwei die bereits erkrankt an Veranstaltungen teilgenommen haben...


Und diejenigen welche sich krank zur Arbeit schleppen und fleissig ihre Kollegen anstecken.
Davon gibt es ja auch recht viele.
Wenn Corona-Fälle in Betrieben festgestellt werden, können die deswegen vorübergehend dicht gemacht werden. 
Das ist wirtschaftlich noch viel schlimmer als wenn ein paar Mitarbeiter ein paar Tage zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## geisi2 (26. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kinder, so scheint es, sind kaum betroffen:
> 
> _"... “Wir wissen: Kinder sind praktisch nicht betroffen. Schwangere sind  wahrscheinlich nicht speziell betroffen”, erläutert Prof. Christian  Drosten den aktuellen Stand. “Wir wissen auch: Die *besondere Risikogruppe sind ältere Patienten*  – und es gibt eine Betonung auf das männliche Geschlecht.” Und: Ein  großer Teil der Verstorbenen hatte bereits ein angeschlagenes  Immunsystem oder war sehr alt. ..."_
> Corona-Virus: Das wissen wir – und das nicht - quarks.de



Jup scheint so. Wird auch quer durch die Bank so berichtet das Kinder am wenigsten betroffen scheinen.
Ältere, chronisch Kranke bzw Kranke Menschen allgemein sind ja immer in der Risikogruppe aber auch Stress/Übermüdung/Überarbeitung  sollen ein Faktor sein.
Rauchen auch. 
Hier muss man einfach noch abwarten was Untersuchungen die nächsten Wochen und Monate so zeigen. Genauso wird man noch abwarten müssen wie sich der Virus ansich weiterentwickelt mit den nächsten Mutationen...
Könnte  sein das er sich abschwächt oder eben aggressiver wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Jeder muss selbst entscheiden wie er mit den Infos umgeht. Ich persönlich werde doch die Reserven etwas aufstocken was Grundnahrungsmittel, Bargeld und Medikamente für die Hausapotheke angeht. Schadet nicht....und wie man in Italien sieht kanns schnell gehen das man vor nem Supermarkt in der Schlange steht und ohne Handschuhe und Maske nicht mal reinkommt.



Persönliche Meinung: Um das zu tun sollte es eigentlich nicht erst eine Pandemie brauchen. Ich habe hier IMMER ausreichend Lebensmittel, Medikamente, Wasser und Brennstoff sowie Bargeld für 2-3 Wochen gebunkert. Ich bin nun wirklich kein Prepper aber es gibt derart viele Leute da draußen die schon ein problem hätten wenn 3 Tage die Läden zu haben (man siehts ja wie abartig viel betrieb vor und nach Feiertagen machmal ist) dass ein großer Teil der (mehrheitlich städtischen) Bevölkerung anscheinend verlernt hat weiter als bis morgen zu denken - klar, ist ja immer alles überall sofort verfügbar... bis es das vielleicht aus welchem grund auch immer mal grade nicht mehr ist.

Also wenns jetzt morgen heißt "2 Wochen Quarantäne/Ausgangssperre für alle" um einen Extremfall zu skizzieren... kein Thema für mich. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Coronavirus in Italien: „95 Prozent der Erkrankten genesen wieder“ - WELT
> Heißt jetzt im Umkehrschluss 5% sterben?


Ja. Aber "95% Gesundheitsquote" klingt einfach viel besser als "5% Todesrate".

So genau ist die Sterblichkeit noch gar nicht bekannt aber um die 5% sind momentan realistisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Heißt jetzt im Umkehrschluss 5% sterben? Oder hab ich da einen Logikfehler?
> Zitat: "Das Virus verlaufe in 95 Prozent der Fälle nicht tödlich. Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen könnten jedoch enorm sein."


Ja, das ist genau die Frage, um die es geht. Es gibt zwei Gruppen Infizierten.

- Infizierte, die wir kennen, und bei denen scheint es eine Sterblichkeit um die 5% zu geben, ich komme noch auf 8%, sage dazu immer obere Abgrenzung und jeder, der die Texte liest sollte verstehen das es weniger werden. Wir nähern uns dem entgültigen Wert asymtotisch an. Da es bei 10% länger eine Halteperiode gab, erwartete ich höhere Werte, es scheint aber weiter abzusinken. Das sind aktuelle Unsicherheiten der Statistik. 

- Und dann gibt es die Infizierten, die infiziert sind, aber wir wissen nichts davon. Wie groß deren Anteil ist, ist der ominöse Dunkelziffer, der Daumenwert, mit der man dann die Mortalität runterrechnet. Wie seriös das ist, sehen wir in ein paar Monaten. Und wenn man einfach behauptet, dass in 90% der Fälle keine Symptome auftauchen und wir die Leute gar nicht finden dann kommt man von 5% Mortalität auf 0.5% Mortalität. Dann sollte man aber irgendwann, wenn wir dann den Virus in Ruhe bewerten, Zahlen über Antikörper im Blut haben.

- Drittens gibt es die Toten, die nicht dem Virus zugeordnet werden, obwohl er einen Anteil hatte. Auch das ist eine Dunkelziffen in China, die wir nicht quantitativ einschätzen können.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also wenns jetzt morgen heißt "2 Wochen  Quarantäne/Ausgangssperre für alle" um einen Extremfall zu skizzieren...  kein Thema für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ebend, darum geht es. Einfach mal mein wenig Lagerhaltung haben. Es gibt genug haltbare Lebensmittel, die man sich hinstellen kann.


----------



## geisi2 (26. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und diejenigen welche sich krank zur Arbeit schleppen und fleissig ihre Kollegen anstecken.
> Davon gibt es ja auch recht viele.
> Wenn Corona-Fälle in Betrieben festgestellt werden, können die deswegen vorübergehend dicht gemacht werden.
> Das ist wirtschaftlich noch viel schlimmer als wenn ein paar Mitarbeiter ein paar Tage zu Hause bleiben.



Jup das deutsche Pflichtbewusstsein...
Das Thema hab ich hier ständig, meine Frau ist Erzieherin. Kinder werden krank in die Kita geschickt denn man muss ja auf Arbeit.
Ich bekomm dann lustige Sachen wie Magen Darm (mein persönlicher Liebling) oder andere nette Sachen frei Haus.
Kranken Kollegen sollte man einfach mal die Meinung sagen. Ist schlicht respektlos wissentlich krank und verrotzt in die Arbeit zu gehen und  lustig in Kauf nimmt das andere den Scheiss auch bekommen. Sollte man sich angewöhnen die liebe Kollegin oder Kollegen drauf hinzuweisen wie hirnlos und dumm so ein Verhalten an sich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Es kann mit flächendeckender Quarantäne jetzt wirklich ganz schnell gehen:

*Oberarzt der Pathologie in Tübingen mit Coronavirus infiziert*

  In Tübingen stehen mehr als zehn Oberärzte des Uniklinikums unter  häuslicher Quarantäne, nachdem ein Mitarbeiter der Pathologie an  Covid-19 erkrankt ist. Er hatte sich bei seiner Tochter infiziert. 
Tuebingen: Oberarzt der Pathologie mit Coronavirus infiziert - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. Februar 2020)

@geisi2: Umgekehrt hast du das Problem das viele Arbeitgeber es schlicht nicht kapieren WOLLEN, dass ihre Angestellten evtl. auch mal krank sind. Kein Wunder, die Personaldecke ist überall so dünn, dass schon der Ausfall eines Mitarbeiters durchaus Konsequenzen für die Firma/ den Standort haben kann. Ist komplett dumm, aber wie ich schon einmal sagte: Das liebe Geld.

Herr Spahn ist mittlerweile offenbar aus dem Wahlkampf aufgewacht:
Coronavirus: Spahn sieht Deutschland „am Beginn einer Epidemie“ - WELT

Wer hätte das gedacht? Es macht keinen Bogen um Deutschland. Und wenn ich den Laschet schon wieder höre...eine europäische Lösung. Naiv und dumm und absolut NICHTS dazu gelernt, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Und wenn ich den Laschet schon wieder höre...eine europäische Lösung. Naiv und dumm und absolut NICHTS dazu gelernt, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


Er hat doch völlig Recht. Was interessieren Viren nationale Grenzen? Müssen jetzt alle Deutschen zuhause bleiben, weil es in Tübingen Fälle gibt, oder lösen wir so etwas regional? Und dann bringt es rein gar nichts, wenn Italien jetzt z.B. alle Flüge nach China, Südkorea und den Iran streicht, alle Nachbarländer das aber nicht machen?

Darum brauchen wir als EU nach außen ein abgestimmtes Vorgehen und im Inneren gute lokale Reaktionen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @geisi2: Umgekehrt hast du das Problem das viele Arbeitgeber es schlicht nicht kapieren WOLLEN, dass ihre Angestellten evtl. auch mal krank sind. Kein Wunder, die Personaldecke ist überall so dünn, dass schon der Ausfall eines Mitarbeiters durchaus Konsequenzen für die Firma/ den Standort haben kann. Ist komplett dumm, aber wie ich schon einmal sagte: Das liebe Geld.


Und ich wie oben schon mal schrieb... wenn Corona-Fälle in einer Firma festgestellt werden kann die erstmal dicht gemacht werden. Dann ist der Schaden noch viel größer als wenn ein paar Mitarbeiter vorsorglich zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## asarualim (26. Februar 2020)

YouTube

coronavirus ganz objektiv


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Kranken Kollegen sollte man einfach mal die Meinung sagen. Ist schlicht respektlos wissentlich krank und verrotzt in die Arbeit zu gehen und  lustig in Kauf nimmt das andere den Scheiss auch bekommen. Sollte man sich angewöhnen die liebe Kollegin oder Kollegen drauf hinzuweisen wie hirnlos und dumm so ein Verhalten an sich ist.


Es gehören immer zwei zum Tango. Auch der Chef sollte von seiner Fürsorgepflicht gebrauch machen und die Leute nach Hause bzw. zum Arzt schicken.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. Februar 2020)

@Rotkaeppchen:
Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass sobald es in Europa richtig los geht irgendein Staat an einer europäischen Lösung interessiert ist. Im Falle der Flüchtlingsproblematik wurde dahingehend auch rumgeschwurbelt, bis heute gibt es keine Lösung dazu. Ähnlich verhält es sich seit Jahrzehnten (!) im Bereich der Verteidigung.
Was willst du auch organisieren? Hast du die Krankheit in Frankreich, Belgien, den Niederlanden, Deutschland, Polen usw. wird jedes Land zusehen wie es da irgendwie mit klar kommt oder glaubst du ernsthaft das wir z.B. noch einmal 10.000 Schutzanzüge für eine Lande-/ Starterlaubnis verschenken?

Die Grenzen dicht machen, wie häufig gefordert, bringt absolut nichts, ein Virus jucken Nationalitäten, Hautfarben usw. nicht. V.a. sind wir dann auch völlig von der Außenwelt abgegrenzt (Stichwort Import/ Export).
Was man aber hätte tun können (jetzt braucht man damit auch nicht mehr anfangen): Grenzkontrollen wieder einführen und zumindest stichprobenartig Fieber messen, evtl. hätte man dann VOR der Rückkehr in das gewohnte Umfeld den Einen oder Anderen "raus gezogen" - Auch angesichts der Rückreisewelle aus den Ferien. Großveranstaltungen z.B. den Karneval (!) untersagen. Hier wurde wie so häufig völlig hirnlos auf Sicht gefahren. Vor einiger Zeit behauptete man die Gefahr wäre gering und es wäre alles im Griff, dann hieß es man wolle Zeit gewinnen damit die Grippewelle und Corona nicht zeitgleich auftreten und jetzt redet man offen von der Epidemie. Großartige Leistung.

Ich habe keine Angst vor Corona, wenns mich erwischt und ich drauf gehe (was hoffentlich recht unwahrscheinlich ist), kann ich das eh nicht ändern. Sorgen bereiten mir allerdings meine Eltern, die fallen nämlich genau in die offensichtlich entbehrliche Zielgruppe.


----------



## Noofuu (26. Februar 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es gehören immer zwei zum Tango. Auch der Chef sollte von seiner Fürsorgepflicht gebrauch machen und die Leute nach Hause bzw. zum Arzt schicken.



Sehe ich auch so auf meiner alten Arbeit war es so wer Krank war oder zuhause geblieben ist durfte jedes mal in das Personal Büro, man konnte sich dort schon was anhören wenn man 6 Tage im Jahr krank war.
Und bei meinem Bruder war es so ähnlich wer Krank war hat keine Prozente auf Überstunden oder sonstige sachen bekommen, dies sollte mal ganz klar überprüft werden.. denn in Deutschland gibt es Demokratie in den meisten Unternehmen ist es aber meist eine Diktatur leider aber wahr !


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Angst vor Corona, wenns mich erwischt und ich drauf gehe (was hoffentlich recht unwahrscheinlich ist), kann ich das eh nicht ändern. Sorgen bereiten mir allerdings meine Eltern, die fallen nämlich genau in die offensichtlich entbehrliche Zielgruppe.



Genauso sehe ich das auch, das ist das einzige was mir wirklich Angst macht.
Dieser Virus ist nun mal sehr schwierig unter Kontrolle zu halten, wenn die Leute fröhlich 2 Wochen durch die Gegend rennen ohne zu wissen das sie infiziert sind.
Wer weiß ich oder du könnten auch schon infiziert sein, und morgen gehe ich ganz normal zur Arbeit und lege ohne es zu Wissen die ganze Firma lahm.
Der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist/wird viel höher sein als der menschliche, falls man das überhaupt so sagen kann, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Wie will man bitte nachvollziehen wer in diesen besagten 2 Wochen Inkubationszeit mit wem alles Kontakt hatte ? Ich könnte dir jetzt noch nicht mal sagen mit wem ich alles in den letzten 3 Tagen Kontakt hatte.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist so lächerlich, Spahn ist seit er 2002 das erstemal in den Bundestag eingezogen ist versiert auf Gesundheitspolitik und schon weit über ein Jahrzehnt Gesundheitspolitischer Sprecher der Union und in den entsprechenden Ausschüssen.



Und der meinte man sei gut vorbereitet Karl Lauterbach hat wenigstens einen ehrlichen Tweet abgesetzt, dass man einen Mist gut vorbereitet ist. Das Gundheitsstsystem ist für das reiche Deutschland in sehr schlechtem Zustand und kaputtgespart.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was qualifiziert dich dazu diese Aussage zu treffen?



Ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand, außerhalb von deiner links-rechts Schwadroniererei.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist nichts weiter als deine politische Hetze,



Trink ein kühles blondes und komm mal runter.



JePe schrieb:


> Jawoll. Jeglicher Virus, der ueber einen sicheren Drittstaat einzureisen begehrt, ist an der Bundesgrenze abzuweisen. Von der Schusswaffe ist Gebrauch zu machen. Notfalls auch gegen minderjaehrige Viren.



Ich vertrete eben grundsätzlich etwas radikalere Schritte, als vielleicht andere das tun mögen, aber dein Vergleich ist natürlich albern. Von der Schusswaffe ist notfalls immer Gebrauch zu machen, genauso wie man notfalls auch Grenzen schließt (Italien) um einer Ausbreitung der Seuche zuvorzukommen.
Hat man ja in Südkorea auch gemacht, warum nicht hier, Zeit wäre noch.



JePe schrieb:


> Um eine Infektionskette zu unterbinden, musst Du ihren Anfang kennen.



Wo spreche ich von* einer* expliziten Infektionskette, das legst du mir jetzt schön geschmeidig in den Mund.
Es ist ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Infektionen gar nicht mehr daran zu denken die Infektionsketten zu verfolgen, unter anderem weil die Grenzen nicht geschlossen sind und die Einfuhr von Produkten weitergeht, aber man kann die Ausbreitung mit solchen Maßnahmen deutlich reduzieren.

Es wird definitiv ein politisches Erdbeben geben, aber das ist jetzt noch kein Thema, sondern vielleicht in 1 bis 2 Monaten, dann wenn die Leute merken, wie stabil unser Gesundheitssystem auf Profit aufgebaut ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Zu glauben, mit Grenzschliessungen sei ein Virus aufzuhalten, ist doch etwas ... naiv?



Hat man doch einige Zeit aufgehalten, indem man die Verbindungen zu China was Produkte und Personenverkehr angeht, größenteils gekappt hat. Hat doch funktioniert. Muss nur Konsequent sein.
Ebola hat damals Afrika quasi auch nicht verlassen.


JePe schrieb:


> Was machst Du mit Bundesbuergern, die aus dem Ausland heimkehren? Alle abweisen?



Genau das was bisher auch mit Heimkehrern aus China getan wurde.



JePe schrieb:


> Fuer einen solchen massiven Eingriff in die Grundrechte von Menschen brauchst Du schon etwas mehr Begruendung als nur ein paarBauchgefühle.



Bauchgefühle? Du kannst gerne in Essen noch ohne Atemschutz und Desinfektionsmittel in die Züge, S und Ubahnen einsteigen, wenn du dich damit wohlfühlst und keine Vorerkrankungen hast.
Wenn es erforderlich ist, werden Grundrechte der Freiheit, Versammlungsfreiheit etc. pp zugunsten dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit eben etwas eingeschränkt werden müssen, egal ob man jetzt linker Chaot oder NSAFdler ist.
Da gibts für keinen eine Ausnahme, deshalb kann man sich es auch sparen, das Thema nun politisch auszuschlachten.

Man sollte sich aber schon einmal fragen  dürfen warum das Gesundheitssystem so kaputtgespart ist und warum die Maßnahmen nicht viel weiter gehen.
Das ist etwa wie mit dem Klimawandel, wartet man zu lange und sitzt es aus, dann sind die Kosten im Nachhinein viel höher als wenn man gleich aktiv geworden wäre.



JePe schrieb:


> Und wie genau willst Du eigentlich 7.700 Kilometer Land- und weitere 2.400 Kilometer Seegrenze abriegeln?



Du kennst immer nur das eine oder das andere extrem. Jetzt stellst du den Vergleich zur Flüchtlingskrise her.
Aber mal angenommen das Virus kommt nach Syrien - da kannste mal schauen was unsere Einmischung zum Regime Change da anrichten wird weil deren Gesunheitssystem, was mal gar nicht so schlecht für deren Verhältnisse war, nun halb zerbombt ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Und "sxheisst" Du auch noch auf die Wirtschaft, wenn es um die Grundversorgung geht?



Lauter Strohmannargumente, wird langweilig JePe.



JePe schrieb:


> Aber immerhin. Schoen zu sehen, dass sich bei den saturierten Wohlstandsdeutschen Schweissperlen bilden, wenn sich Umstaende abzeichnen, die anderswo auf der Welt immer noch als einigermassen paradiesisch gelten wuerden.



Was ist jetzt eigentlich genau dein Punkt? Familienmitglieder  sollen unter Umständen verrecken, weil es anderen auf der Welt schlechter geht und sie noch schlechter versorgt wären?



JePe schrieb:


> Allein ich fuerchte, dass es am Ende wieder nicht fuer ein flaechiges Umdenken reichen wird.



Würde schon ausreichen wenn bestimmte Bereiche des Gesundheitswesens verstaatlicht werden.
Aber ich bin erstaunt was du alles aus so einem kurzen Schnipsel herauslesen kannst, was ich nicht alles sei und bin. Hat schon was von Wahnhaftigkeit.


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo sind deine Belege dazu?
> Das ist nichts weiter als deine politische Hetze, um in diesem Fall zu versuchen Panik zu verbreiten, Belege oder Fakten für solch eine Aussage hast du gleich 0!


Jeder der auch nur halbwegs die Presse, auch die lokale, der vergangenen Jahre verfolgt hat, weiß, dass die Gesundheitsämter unterbesetzt und kaputtgespart sind. Gleiches gilt auch für die Lebensmittelkontrolle. Aber Hauptsache die schwarze Null stimmt und der Markt regelt alles...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2020)

Normalerweise muss ich mir ja die Tage an denen ich mit unserem Highlander einer Meinung bin rot im Kalender markieren weils so selten ist aber heute gäbs ein Kreuz.

Das Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland ist schon ganz ohre irgendwelche Epidemien seit Jahren am Vollanschlag. Um das zu erkennen muss man kein Wissenschaftler sein, es reicht wenn man den einen oder anderen kennt der dort arbeitet (Arzt, Krankenschwester, Pfleger,...) oder vielleicht auch mal jemand der Familie oder man selbst krank war und in den Moloch musste. Wer nicht Stundenlang auf einen Termin beim Allgemeiner oder wochen- bis teilweise monatelang auf einen Facharzttermin wartet hat Glück gehabt. Die Bekannten erzählen von massivstem Personalmangel, 24-Stundenschichten, schlechter Ausstattung und so weiter.

Das System ist gefühlt kurz vor dem Kollaps und dann will mir ein Politiker (egal wie der heißt) was von "gut vorbereitet" erzählen? Ich lach mich tot. Wenn hierzulande spontan 1000 Leute mit CoV19 auf Intensiv müssen (was wenn das Ding wirklich ausbricht SEHR niedrig gegriffen ist) wird sich rausstellen wie gut alles vorbereitet ist. Auf sowas nämlich sehr wahrscheinlich gar nicht.


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2020)

Das mithin interessanteste heute Abend in den landläufigen Medien ist, dass es urplötzlich viele, viele sogenannte Experten auftauchen, die logischer Weise alles viel, viel besser machen würden und alles und jeden kritisieren.
Frage mich nur, was die den Rest des Jahres ohne Corona so den ganzen Tag machen und warum man sonst nix so von denen hört, wenn sie doch alle die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen haben...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Genau das was bisher auch mit Heimkehrern aus China getan wurde.


Nur so zur Info am Rande: Mit den Rückkehrern wurde gar nichts gemacht.  Sie konnten *freiwillig* einen Test auf das Virus machen lassen, das wars.


----------



## Andrej (27. Februar 2020)

Wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt, dann müssen wohl alle die etwas in Medizin verstehen als Freiwillige einberufen werden. Wenn auch dass nicht reicht, dann Leute angelernt - was auch immer das heißen mag!
Bei uns im Krankenhaus liegen die Menschen schon über einander in den Gängen, wie man mir berichtet hat und dabei ist das Virus bei uns nichtmal angekommen.

Habe einen Witz aus den USA gehört, dass jemand der sich auf den Virus testen wollte 3000$ bezahlen musste.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...makes-case-medicare-for-all/#comments-wrapper

PS.
Schlimm würde es sein, wenn es aufgrund des Virus keine Grafikkarten dieses Jahr geben würde


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2020)

Noch sind wir ja weit davon entfernt dass was wirklich schlimm wäre - es besteht aber definitiv das Potenzial dass es schlimm werden kann. Und dabei hat die regierung selbst im Ausbruchsfall noch "Glück", dass die SARS-Mutation hier offenbar vergleichsweise harmlos ist (die meisten haben sehr milde Verläufe, nur alte/vorgeschädigte Leute sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wirklich gefährdet, die Sterblichkeitsrate ist wahrscheinlich niedrig einstellig - es wird im Ausbruchsfall "einfach" ne verdammt üble Grippewelle).

Die Regierung hat 2012 unter anderem darüber eine Risikoanalyse erhalten was passieren würde wenn ein SARS-Mutagen wie eben jetzt der CoV19 auftreten würde mit angenommen 10% Sterblichkeitsrate. Seitdem hatten sie 7 Jahre Zeit sich vorzubereiten auf das, was in dem Dokument steht (3 Jahre Pandemie in 3 Wellen, 7,5 Millionen Tote usw.). Und jetzt, wo etwas in der Art passiert das bei weitem nicht so gefährlich ist wie die Risikoanalyse damals zu Grunde gelegt hat rudern sie mit den Armen im Nebel. Ganz toll. Da können wir froh sein dass die Mutation es gut mit uns gemeint hat - es hätte ja auch eine Mutation sein können die ~40% Todesrate hat und zwar bei allen... auch das gabs schon als Coronavirus.

(Wers ganz lesen will: http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/120/1712051.pdf)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Noch sind wir ja weit davon entfernt dass was wirklich schlimm wäre - es besteht aber definitiv das Potenzial dass es schlimm werden kann.


Ich bin relativ beruhigt, weil die Ansteckungswahrscheinlichkeit während der Inkubationszeit scheinbar doch überschaubar ist. Das war ja die Unsicherheitr am Anfang, wie viele Menschen angesteckt werden. Man sieht es bei den jetzigen Fällen, dass es angesteckte Kontaktpersonen gibt, die dann aber keine weiteren Personen angesteckt haben. Damit lässt sich die Infektionskette schnell unterbinden.

Solange jetzt offen und stimmig berichtet wird und man die Infektionsherde kennt, kann man als Bürger bei ersten Anzeichen einer Infektion sofort zum Arzt gehen oder besser zu hause wartend den Gesundheitsdienst anrufen. Wenn alle mitmachen, ist es beherrschbar, solange keine unkontrollierten Infektionen passieren, z.B. auf Messen oder sonstigen internationalen Großveranstaltungen könnte der Kelch noch an uns vorbei gehen.

Jetzt müsste es nur ein wenig wärmer werden. Das wäre hilfreich

Und hier der Stand zu Impfmitteln:
Impfstoffe gegen Coronavirus – Der aktuelle Forschungsstand | vfa


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

Dann erkläre mal bitte wer mit dem Armen im Nebel rudert?
Ds sind doch auch nur wieder Sprüche, ohne Substanz!
Bis jetzt haben die Verantwortlichen doch äußerst umsichtig reagiert und man ist dabei den NRW Fall eventuell noch in den Griff zu kriegen, darüber hinaus gibt es seit 2012 einen Pandemie Plan für alle Bundesländer koordiniert durch den Bund, der inkraft gesetzt werden kann und auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.
Nordrhein-Westfalen: Zahl der Corona-Infizierten steigt auf fuenf - DER SPIEGEL

Zu weiteren Diskussion über unser Gesundheitswesen sollte man aber auch ein paar Fakten wissen, 49% aller Krankenhausbetten sind noch in Öffentlicher Hand, weitere 30% in Gemeinütziger Hand (also kirchlich) 20% befinden sich in Privater Hand.

Ich möchte echt gerne mal Belege für das große Versagen des Staates und der Politik, mal abseits von Sprüchen und wenn man denn gerne alles verstaatlichen möchte und am besten nicht 500000 Betten sondern 1 Millionen Betten als Vorhalt hat, wer das denn dann bitte bezahlen soll? Wenn von euch Sprücheklopfern Jemand auch nur 20€ im Monat mehr bezahlen muss, geht doch das Geplärre genauso los.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn alle mitmachen, ist es beherrschbar



Wenn die gesamte Gesellschaft sich hinsichtlich viralen und bakteriellen Risiken intelligent verhalten würde und bei allen Grundregeln mitmachen würde (hygienisch leben, wenn man doch mal was hat sofort zu Hause bleiben oder mindestens Mundschutz tragen, auch Antibiotika immer ganz einschmeißen und die ganzen Sachen) wäre sowas nicht nur beherrschbar sondern es gäbe gar keine Grippewellen.

Blöderweise sind viele dahingehend nicht grade die Hellsten. Wenn man schon Anzeichen einer Grippe verspürt sich noch in ne Kappensitzung pflanzen wie das Ehepaar da in NRW ist wirklich selten dämlich. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn von euch Sprücheklopfern Jemand auch nur 20€  im Monat mehr bezahlen muss, geht doch das Geplärre genauso  los.



Ich zahle ganz privat 9,84€ monatlich für eine Zusatzversicherung  die mir unter anderem Facharzttermine innerhalb von 5 Tagen garantiert,  Krankentagegeld beinhaltet und einen 24/7-Dienst unterhält - das würde ich eigentlich auch so vom Gesundheitssystem erwarten - ist aber nicht so deswegen zahl ich drauf dass es bei mir (und meiner Frau) so ist. Plärren tue  ich deswegen nicht, auch wenn ich sie nur seltenst nutzen musste (zum  Glück).

Was die Arme angeht: Schau dir mal den Spahn an wie er von "alles ist ok, wir sind vorbereitet" usw. innerhalb von wenigen Stunden auf "oh jetzt haben wir ne andere Situation" die Farbe gewechselt hat als er gehört hat dass zwei Nasen mit CoV19 inner Kappensitzung rumgelaufen sind.

Hätte man die Formalien befolgt die Risikoabschätzungen bei sowas geben hätte es diese Kappensitzung (als nicht notwendige Veranstaltung) nicht gegeben - und seit Ausbruch in Wuhan hätte beispielsweise niemand hierzulande mehr ein Flugzeug oder Zug verlassen ohne Test. Aber DAS will sich kein Politiker auf die Weste schreiben lassen. Dann haste zwar keine Epidemie aber bist der Buhmann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Spahn an wie er von "alles ist ok, wir sind vorbereitet" usw. innerhalb von wenigen Stunden auf "oh jetzt haben wir ne andere Situation" die Farbe gewechselt hat als er gehört hat dass zwei Nasen mit CoV19 inner Kappensitzung rumgelaufen sind.



Hör Dir Spahn an, ab Minute 6:00
Aktuelle Nachrichten - Inland Ausland Wirtschaft Kultur Sport - ARD Tagesschau | tagesschau.de

Es wird keine totale Quarantäne wie in China geben, niemals.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

> Was die Arme angeht: Schau dir mal den Spahn an wie er von "alles ist ok, wir sind vorbereitet" usw. innerhalb von wenigen Stunden auf "oh jetzt haben wir ne andere Situation" die Farbe gewechselt hat als er gehört hat dass zwei Nasen mit CoV19 inner Kappensitzung rumgelaufen sind.


War auch so nicht wirklich vorhersehbar und wenn einer die letzten 2 Wochen 2 mal eine Klinik (Notaufnahme) aufgesucht hat plus eine Arztpraxis, weil es ihm schlecht geht und trotzdem auf dem Karneval herumspaziert, muss man sich schon fragen, was bei denen so schief läuft.



> Hätte man die Formalien befolgt die Risikoabschätzungen bei sowas geben hätte es diese Kappensitzung (als nicht notwenige Veranstaltung) nicht gegeben


Kann man diskutieren, aber ob das am 15. Februar als Verhälnismäßig einzuordnen ist, kann man aber genauso diskutieren.



> und seit Ausbruch in Wuhan hätte beispielsweise niemand hierzulande mehr ein Flugzeug oder Zug verlassen ohne Test. Aber DAS will sich kein Politiker auf die Weste schreiben lassen. Dann haste zwar keine Epidemie aber bist der Buhmann.


Personal und *Verhältnismäßigkeit*?
Außerdem was ist mit jedem Auto, LKW und Bus die über die Grenze nach Deutschland herein wollen?
Wenn Flugzeug und Zug etwas bringen sollen, musst du auf alle Fälle auch den Straßenverkehr "abräumen", sonst kannst du dir das andere auch schenken.

edit


> Es wird keine totale Quarantäne wie in China geben, niemals.



Und woraus interpretierst du das jetzt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2020)

Die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit stellt sich natürlich, die Risikoanalyse geht ja von 10% Sterberate aus und nicht von den ein, zwei Prozent die CoV19 anscheinend so hat. Ob es da verhältnismäßig ist die Grenzen komplett dicht zu machen bzw. alle zu testen kann man durchaus anders sehen (geht insbesondere beim Autoverkehr wegen zu wenig Personal sowieso nicht mehr wirklich).

Aber ganz ehrlich
1.) Alle in Flugzeugen und Bahnen abfangen die aus Ländern kommen in denen das Virus schon nachgewiesen wurde und
2.) Bis sagen wir Ostern alle (Massen-)Veranstaltungen absagen die nicht zwingend notwendig oder zumindest sehr wichtig sind zur Aufrechterhaltung der Gesellschaft

hätte garantiert keinen umgebracht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und die Situation wäre jetzt wahrscheinlich eine deutlich günstigere.

Ich bin ja nicht dafür sofort alles stillzulegen, das ist sicherlich übertrieben, aber es wurde halt effektiv kaum überhaupt was gemacht außer Leute die sich selbst gemeldet haben oder sehr wahrscheinlich infiziert sind einzusacken. Letzteres funktioniert ja auch offenbar recht gut, ist aber einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich
> 1.) Alle in Flugzeugen und Bahnen abfangen die aus Ländern kommen in denen das Virus schon nachgewiesen wurde und
> 2.) Bis sagen wir Ostern alle (Massen-)Veranstaltungen absagen die nicht zwingend notwendig oder zumindest sehr wichtig sind zur Aufrechterhaltung der Gesellschaft.


Was ist mit Urlauben in Skigebieten, Fernreisen etc. Alles verbieten?
Wäre konsequent, aber sofort klopfen die Lobbisten von wegen zu hohen Kosten.

Das Dumme ist, einen Kompromiss gibt es nicht. Entweder alles oder nichts. Denn
wenn nicht alles, gweht es nur um eine Verzögerung, um ene langsamere Infektions-
welle.

Offen ist noch, was bei warmen Wetter passiert. Da können wir noch hoffen


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

> Die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit stellt sich natürlich, die Risikoanalyse geht ja von 10% Sterberate aus und nicht von den ein, zwei Prozent die CoV19 anscheinend so hat.



Laut Spahn bei Maischberger hat er auf der Fahrt zur Sendung mit zwei Professoren gesprochen (telefoniert) einer sagt 0,5% der andere 2%.
Die 10% lassen sich ja schon Anhand der Zahlen aus China von Genesenen zu Toten nicht mehr halten.

Edit:

Das was mich einigermaßen hoffnungsvoll stimmt ist, das die Karnevalsveranstaltung auf dem das Ehepaar war, schon am 15. Februar stattgefunden hat und sie danach im Urlaub in den Nierderlanden waren.
Eigentlich müssten von 15. Februar bis jetzt dann deutlich mehr Fälle aufgetreten sein, wenn sich dort viele Leute angesteckt haben, das ist jetzt 12 Tage her.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hör Dir Spahn an, ab Minute 6:00
> Aktuelle Nachrichten - Inland Ausland Wirtschaft Kultur Sport - ARD Tagesschau | tagesschau.de
> 
> Es wird keine totale Quarantäne wie in China geben, niemals.



Nein, wird es nicht. Man gibt auch zu das man keine Möglichkeit mehr sieht die Infektionsketten nachzuverfolgen.
Heißt schlichtweg man nimmt eine sog. Durchseuchung in Kauf weil die Zeit verstrichen ist ähnlich zu handeln wie z.B. in Südkorea.
Hier gibts leider nur vage Zahlen wie fast in allen Bereichen. Manche sagen 40%, manche gehen von 60% aus. Es gibt halt noch keine Immunitäten weil neu....
Man kann jetzt Zahlenspiele anstellen und das Ganze mit einer normalen Grippe vergleichen...


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> War auch so nicht wirklich vorhersehbar und wenn einer die letzten 2 Wochen 2 mal eine Klinik (Notaufnahme) aufgesucht hat plus eine Arztpraxis, weil es ihm schlecht geht und trotzdem auf dem Karneval herumspaziert, muss man sich schon fragen, was bei denen so schief läuft.



Seit dem 1 Februar hätte man spätestens auf "Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste" umschalten müssen. Denn  CoVid-19 ist ein neues, hoch ansteckendes und selbst mit 2-3% MR im Vergleich zur normalen Grippe (0,1%MR) doch recht tödlicher Virus. 
Was hat man aber gemacht? Man hat es runtergespielt und einfach weitergemacht wie bisher. Es geht jetzt auch nicht um die zwei Fälle die jetzt bekannt sind die lustig krank in der Gegend rumspaziert sind sondern die tausenden die mit vermeintlicher (leichter) Erkältung in die Arbeit gegangen sind, weiter am öffentlichen Leben teilgenommen haben etc...
Jetzt ist die Chance vertan den Virus wenigstens etwas einzudämmen oder die Verbreitung zu verlangsamen. 
Wir können uns alle schon mal auf eine Durchseuchung einstellen. Denn Maßnahmen wie in China wird es bei uns nicht geben. 

Fakt ist, es wird mehr Menschen als eine normale Grippe befallen bei einer wesentlich höheren Sterblichkeitsrate die im übrigen dann steigt wenn man die Masse der kritisch Kranken nicht mehr so versorgen kann wie nötig...


----------



## Ray2015 (27. Februar 2020)

Langsam bekomme ich Angst Leute. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Koblenz.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Da hoffe ich stark das das nur Einzelfälle sind....

Quelle:
Coronavirus: Suedkorea meldet schnellsten Anstieg an Neuinfektionen seit Ausbruch - WELT



> "Japanerin erneut mit Corona-Virus infiziert
> In Japan ist eine Frau zum zweiten Mal positiv auf das Coronavirus getest. Das Gesundheitsministerium bestätigt, dass es sich bei dem Fall um den ersten Fall in Japan handele, bei dem ein Patient nach seiner Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus ein zweites Mal positiv auf Coronavirus getestet wurde, berichtet die Zeitung „Nikkei“.
> 
> „Sobald man die Infektion im Körper hat, könnte sie ruhen und mit minimalen Symptomen ablaufen und dann können es zu einer Verschlimmerung bekommen, wenn sie ihren Weg in die Lunge findet“, sagt Philip Tierno Jr., Professor für Mikrobiologie und Pathologie an der NYU School of Medicine. Er sagt über das Virus, vieles sei noch ungewiss. „Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies nicht biphasisch ist, wie Milzbrand“, sagt er, was bedeutet, dass die Krankheit vor dem Wiederauftreten zu verschwinden scheint. Fälle von zweiten positiven Tests traten bisher nur in China auf."



Ich werd langsam echt grantig das das immer noch offiziell runtergespielt wird. Lieber überschätze ich das Gefahrenpotential als es zu unterschätzen aber mei wir haben ja super kompetentes Personal an der Spitze.

"Philip Tierno Jr., Professor für Mikrobiologie und Pathologie an der NYU School of Medicine. Er sagt über das Virus, vieles sei noch ungewiss."
Das ist genau der Punkt und dementsprechend sollte gehandelt werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Februar 2020)

Die Betreuung eines betroffenen Patienten kann also mit erheblichem, medizinischen Aufwand verbunden sein. Hier stellt sich dann wirklich die Frage nach den Kapazitäten unserer Krankenhäuser und einem guten Management. 

'Running a marathon on the bed': COVID-19 survivors describe their struggles with the coronavirus - CNA


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich werd langsam echt grantig das das immer noch offiziell runtergespielt wird. Lieber überschätze ich das Gefahrenpotential als es zu unterschätzen aber mei wir haben ja super kompetentes Personal an der Spitze.



Grüße an den Verschwörungsexperten Don an dieser Stelle, hier würde dramatisiert. 
Danke an Rotkäppchen für diesen Thread. 

Beim Thema Gesundheit sind politische Meinungen egal, da sind alle gleich.


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Hat doch funktioniert.



Noe, hat es eben nicht. Nicht einmal innerhalb von China und Corona wird wohl auch kaum als Flaschenpost nach Italien uebergesetzt haben. Grenzschliessungen, so sehr am Herzen sie manchem auch liegen, sind hier ein stumpfes Schwert und hiessen, Ressourcen an der falschen Stelle aufzuwenden. So abwegig es klingt, koennen sie sogar hinderlich sein. Wenn Du naemlich z. B. den Flugverkehr aussetzt, werden Menschen sich in ein Auto setzen. Im Flugzeug hat der Mensch aber einen Sitzplatz und kann der Weg zu und von diesem Sitzplatz relativ exakt nachverfolgt werden. Auf einer Landstrasse wird das eher nicht mehr funktionieren.



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Bauchgefühle? Du kannst gerne in Essen noch ohne Atemschutz und Desinfektionsmittel in die Züge, S und Ubahnen einsteigen, wenn du dich damit wohlfühlst und keine Vorerkrankungen hast.



Du kannst gerne einen Mundschutz tragen. Spaetestens nach einigen Minuten aber bietet der Dir genau das: ein gutes Bauchgefuehl und nix sonst.



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Du kennst immer nur das eine oder das andere extrem. Jetzt stellst du den Vergleich zur Flüchtlingskrise her



Die Parallele konstruierst Du mit geschlossenen Placebogrenzen, die andernorts die Ausbreitung auch nicht verhindert haben. Also, wie ueberwachst Du diese Grenzen denn nun? Ganz einfach: gar nicht. Weil es voellig illusorisch ist.



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich genau dein Punkt? Familienmitglieder sollen unter Umständen verrecken, weil es anderen auf der Welt schlechter geht und sie noch schlechter versorgt wären?



Meine Punkte sind, dass mich die deutsche Vollkaskomentalitaet ankotzt, nach der es fuer moeglichst jedwedes individuelle Lebensrisiko eine staatliche Loesung zu geben hat. 2019 gab es ca. 3.100 Verkehrstote und ca. 384.000 Verletzte - auch alles Familienangehoerige, aber schon ein Tempolimit ist gruene Oekodiktatur. Lt. einem WHO-Bericht ist jeder dritte Todesfall weltweit auf Alkohol zurueckfuehrbar - aber wehe, man denkt auch nur laut ueber eine hoehere Besteuerung nach. Auf durchschnittlich 100.000 Einwohner in Deutschland kommen 160 Todesfaelle als Folge von ungesunder Ernaehrung - aber wenn ueber einen Veggie Day nachgedacht wird, werden die Heugabeln angespitzt. Wir sind schnell dabei, Einschraenkungen zu fordern und fuer zumutbar zu erklaeren ... aber nur, wenn sie Schutz ohne Einschraenkung suggerieren. Man kann aber nicht duschen, ohne nass zu werden. Begonnen hat Corona uebrigens mutmasslich dank der katastrophalen hygienischen Bedingungen in der Region in China, in der unsere herrlich billigen Wegwerfkonsumgueter produziert werden. Hat das hier irgendwen adaequat interessiert?

Corona wird Schaden anrichten, Ja. Aber World War Z-Zustaende stehen uns nicht bevor und das Problem ist nicht so sehr, dann nun daran erinnert wird, sich gelegentlich die Haende zu waschen ... sondern dass der Deutsche daran scheinbar erinnert werden muss.

Was dann auch letztlich mein zweiter Punkt ist - manchmal passieren schlimme Dinge. Man kann vorausschauend und empathisch handeln, um sie zu vermeiden - und muss sie aushalten, wenn es dann soweit ist. Sich einzureden, die Bundespolizei koennte die Einschleppung eines Virus verhindern, ist einfach nur gaga.



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Es wird definitiv ein politisches Erdbeben geben, aber das ist jetzt noch kein Thema, sondern vielleicht in 1 bis 2 Monaten, dann wenn die Leute merken, wie stabil unser Gesundheitssystem auf Profit aufgebaut ist.



Dem zweiten Teil (dass ich das nochmal erlebe ...) stimme ich zu. Aber der erste? Wer soll dieses "Beben" denn ausloesen? Dieselben, die die Buerokratie verfluchen und den schlanken Staat anbeten? Jetzt bekommen sie ihn.


----------



## Rolk (27. Februar 2020)

Ich freue mich schon^^. Hier ist die ganze Familie bereits von einem Grippevirusimport aus Rumänien gebeutelt, den wir nur sehr mühsam wieder los werden. Uns würde es für eine ganze Zeit lang erst mal reichen, anstatt direkt mit so einem dicken Hund konfrontiert zu werden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

@ HardwareHighlander



> Was hat man aber gemacht? Man hat es runtergespielt und einfach weitergemacht wie bisher. Es geht jetzt auch nicht um die zwei Fälle die jetzt bekannt sind die lustig krank in der Gegend rumspaziert sind sondern die tausenden die mit vermeintlicher (leichter) Erkältung in die Arbeit gegangen sind, weiter am öffentlichen Leben teilgenommen haben etc...
> Jetzt ist die Chance vertan den Virus wenigstens etwas einzudämmen oder die Verbreitung zu verlangsamen.
> Wir können uns alle schon mal auf eine Durchseuchung einstellen. Denn Maßnahmen wie in China wird es bei uns nicht geben.



Natürlich ist das eine Dramatisierung oder hast du dafür Belege oder sicheres Wissen?
Bis jetzt sind das einfach nur persönliche Vermutungen



> Ich werd langsam echt grantig das das immer noch offiziell runtergespielt wird. Lieber überschätze ich das Gefahrenpotential als es zu unterschätzen aber mei wir haben ja super kompetentes Personal an der Spitze.


Ich sehe das völlig anders, übrigens auch mein gesammter Bekanntenkreis mit Kindern plus Arbeitskollegen, keiner empfindet das die Behörden oder Politiker irgend etwas heruntergespielt haben, es wurde eine Bewertung auf Grund der zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen abgegeben und fühlen sich gut informiert.
Und im Gegensatz zu Dir, kenne ich im wirklichen Leben niemand, der die Schließung der Grenze gefordert hat und dem damit verbundenen lahmlegens des öffentlichen Lebens. Vielen ist bewusst das so eine Maßnahme verhältnismäßig sein muss und im Endeffekt auch jemand das bezahlen muss.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

Live-Blog zum Coronavirus: Robert-Koch-Institut klaert ueber Lage in Deutschland auf | GMX


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ HardwareHighlander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das zitierte kam von mir nicht von Schaffe. Gestern Spahn zugehört bei seiner PK? Infektionsketten nicht mehr nachvollziehbar...es wird von Pandemie gesprochen etc...
Und jetzt beantworte du mir doch mal die Frage warum in China und in anderen Ländern so massiv reagiert wurde allen Nachteilen zum Trotz?
Warum haben die das öffentliche Leben wegen einer deiner Ansicht nach doch recht harmlosen Viruserkrankung lahmgelegt über die man sich keinerlei Sorgen machen muss?
In Italien werden eben mal 50 000 Menschen abgeriegelt. Zum Spass oder wie? Und jetzt schon sieht man massive Auswirkungen auf die ital. Wirtschaft...das kostet am Ende. Vorsorge ist immer besser als Nachsorge und in den meisten Fällen auch kostengünstiger.

Ich hab dir entsprechende Kanäle von Medizinern verlinkt die erklären warum unsere Regierung in dem Fall komplett versagt hat...
Warum z.B. Singapur und Süd Korea mit als einzige Länder richtig reagiert haben...
Es geht auch nicht im wesentlichen darum die Epedemie zu vermeiden sondern Zeit zu gewinnen und Spitzen zu vermeiden. Hat man  einen massiven Ausbruch in kurzer Zeit hat man ein Problem. Viele Patienten die versorgt werden wollen in relativ kurzer Zeit. Schafft man es die Infektionen etwas einzudämmen und zeitlich zu verteilen sieht das schon wieder anders aus.
Aber dazu müsste man ein bischen versuchen Kausalitäten herzustellen und 1+1 zusammenzuzählen. 

So und jetzt lies dir das mal ganz aufmerksam durch und das sind "nur" die Auswirkungen die wir durch den Ausbruch in China haben:
China Coronavirus: So stark leiden Unternehmen darunter - Wirtschaft - SZ.de
Dann reden wir nochmal über Kosten...

Kleiner Nachtrag:
RKI zu Coronavirus: "Staedte-Abriegelung derzeit nicht erforderlich" | tagesschau.de
Lies dir mal die Kurzmeldungen durch:
...15 von 100 erkranken schwer...
...Auch da Therapeutika und ein Impfstoff fehlten, mache es Sinn, alle Möglichkeiten der Eindämmung auszuschöpfen....
...Städte müssen aber nicht abegriegelt werden...?
Quelle: RKI

Weitere Kurmeldung:
Virologe warnt vor unkontrollierter Ausbreitung des Virus
Zitat: "Gerade die Fälle in Nordrhein-Westfalen seien bedenklich, denn die Übertragungen hätten schon Mitte Februar stattgefunden. "Das heißt, wir haben einen relativ langen Zeitraum, in dem das Virus mehr oder weniger unkontrolliert von Patient zu Patient springen konnte." Das sei im Gegensatz zu den Fällen in Baden-Württemberg "bedenklich und unkontrolliert".

So und jetzt bist du dran deine Sicht und die deiner Bekannten zu belegen...und zwar mit gesichertem Wissen und Belegen bitteschön...


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das zitierte kam von mir nicht von Schaffe. Gestern Spahn zugehört bei seiner PK? Infektionsketten nicht mehr nachvollziehbar...es wird von Pandemie gesprochen etc...


Das ist eine komplette Falschaussage, eher eine bewußte Lüge!
Originalton bei der PK, Tagesthemen und Maischberger; es besteht die MÖGLICHKEIT



> Und jetzt beantworte du mir doch mal die Frage warum in China und in anderen Ländern so massiv reagiert wurde allen Nachteilen zum Trotz?
> Warum haben die das öffentliche Leben wegen einer deiner Ansicht nach doch recht harmlosen Viruserkrankung lahmgelegt über die man sich keinerlei Sorgen machen muss?
> In Italien werden eben mal 50 000 Menschen abgeriegelt. Zum Spass oder wie? Und jetzt schon sieht man massive Auswirkungen auf die ital. Wirtschaft...das kostet am Ende. Vorsorge ist immer besser als Nachsorge und in den meisten Fällen auch kostengünstiger.


Erstens ist China übehaupt kein Maßstab, wir haben knapp über 20 Fälle, von denen 16 bereits abgeschlossen sind und auch in China wurde eine einzige Stadt/"Landkreis" abgerigelt und das viel zu spät, nachdem es schon Tausende von Fällen gab. In Italien stehen 50000 Menschen unter Quarantäne und nicht das ganze Land.



> Ich hab dir entsprechende Kanäle von Medizinern verlinkt die erklären warum unsere Regierung in dem Fall komplett versagt hat...


Wen außer Hernn Kekulé? Woher weißt das dieser berufener oder besser ist als die Mediziner die das Gesundheitsministerium beraten und beim Robert Koch Institut sitzen?



> Warum z.B. Singapur und Süd Korea mit als einzige Länder richtig reagiert haben...


Diese Aussage ist an Lächerlichkeit in Bezug auf Süd Korea gar nicht zu überbieten, da die Patientin Zero in Südkorea ein Sektenmitglied ist, das nach einer Chinareise und bereits bei Heinkehr Symptome aufwies und sich schlicht und einfach geweigert hat einen Test zu machen und danach auf mehreren Massenveranstaltungen der Sekte teilgenommen hat. Klar da haben die Behörden in Südkorea natürlich alles richtig gemacht, weder Isolation noch in diesem Fall einen Zwangstest. Aber rede dir mal weiter solch einen Schwachsinn ein. 



> Es geht auch nicht im wesentlichen darum die Epedemie zu vermeiden sondern Zeit zu gewinnen und Spitzen zu vermeiden. Hat man  einen massiven Ausbruch in kurzer Zeit hat man ein Problem. Viele Patienten die versorgt werden wollen in relativ kurzer Zeit. Schafft man es die Infektionen etwas einzudämmen und zeitlich zu verteilen sieht das schon wieder anders aus.
> Aber dazu müsste man ein bischen versuchen Kausalitäten herzustellen und 1+1 zusammenzuzählen.



Das dürfte jedem klar sein, kannst du uns jetzt auch noch den Bezug zu Deutschland verraten, nach derzeitiger Informationslage?



> So und jetzt lies dir das mal ganz aufmerksam durch und das sind "nur" die Auswirkungen die wir durch den Ausbruch in China haben:
> China Coronavirus: So stark leiden Unternehmen darunter - Wirtschaft - SZ.de
> Dann reden wir nochmal über Kosten...



Und was soll mir und uns das jetzt im Thread sagen?
Ich sprach von den Kosten die hier in Deutschland entstehen und für die hier Behörden und Politiker die Verantwortung übernehmen müssen und die Allgemeinheit zu tragen hat, die Kosten über die du sprichst sind die Umkehrseite der Globalisierung, inwieweit man dort deutschen Unternehmen hilft, wird man in den nächsten Wochen sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Zumindest die AfD reagiert angemessen auf die Krise und gibt gute Empfehlungen"

Statt Haendeschuetteln: AfD empfiehlt wegen Coronavirus neuen kontaktlosen Gruss


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine komplette Falschaussage, eher eine bewußte Lüge!
> Originalton bei der PK, Tagesthemen und Maischberger; es besteht die MÖGLICHKEIT
> 
> 
> ...



Öhh liest du eigentlich die aktuellen Nachrichten? Ich glaube jedem Deppen ist jetzt klar das es jetzt mittlerweile unmöglich ist die Infektionsketten noch nachzuvollziehen. Gut dir nicht...
Lies einfach die neusten Meldungen und Nachrichten oder nimm die Aussage des Virologen bei tagesschau.de wo es um unkontrolliert ging...

Deine Antwort zu  Süd Korea ist doch sehr verwirrt. Ich habe nur geschrieben richtig reagiert...sonst steht da nichts. Darauf kommt nur ein Schwall Unsinn. Was Süd Korea richtig macht ist z.B. aggressives testen im Gegensatz zu uns. Jeder der weis das er krank ist kann dann mit Selbstquarantäne keinen anderen mehr anstecken...aber da wären wir wieder bei einfachen Kausalketten die dir anscheinend nicht liegen. Ich rede mir im übrigen gar nichts ein...Süd Korea und Singapur wird von Fachleuten gelobt nicht von mir persönlich. 

Ganz ehrlich ist es mir jetzt zu anstrengend die wieder einfachste Zusammenhänge bezüglich der Wirtschaft zu erklären.
Du schreibst von "man muss auch auf die Kosten achten"...der Artikel zeigt aber wenn man nichts macht bzw. zu spät wie in China was das für Kosten an anderer Stelle verursachen kann.
Gut dann sparen wir jetzt Kosten für Tests etc und zahlen dann halt später x-fach drauf. 

Nur zum Schluss weil es wird mir langsam zu blöd mit dir...
"wir haben knapp über 20 Fälle, von denen 16 bereits abgeschlossen sind". Deine Aussage...
Wir haben jetzt schon weit mehr als 20 NACHGEWIESENE Fälle und ganz sicherlich wesentlich mehr Infektionsfälle. Soll ich dir jetzt auch in bester Manier bewusstes Lügen, Falschaussagen etc unterstellen? Das du bewusst die Meldungen von gestern und heute bei der Aussage ignorierst denn spätestens dann hätte man doch eine definitive Aussage wie "es gibt nur knapp über 20 Fälle" vermieden?  Mir zu unterstellen ich lüge bewusst oder hätte gar ein Interesse andere falsch zu informieren...gehts dir eigentlich noch gut du Tastaturheld?

Wo bleiben denn Links und Belege von Dir? Da kommt rein gar nichts und man merkt an allen Ecken und Enden das du dich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast.
Werds in Zukunft ignorieren wenn ausser dümmlicher Pöbelei wirklich nichts mit Substanz kommt.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Hier noch kurz eine Meldung von BBC News
YouTube

14% sind ja nicht so wenig...und heisst wohl nicht wirklich direkt das keine Immunisierung aufgebaut werden kann.
Es sind wohl eher die Fälle die als zu früh als Genesen diagnostiziert wurden. Wer mehr Infos dazu hat, gerne Links dazu...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt schon weit mehr als 20 NACHGEWIESENE Fälle und ganz sicherlich wesentlich mehr Infektionsfälle..


Es sind über Nacht 27 geworden:
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Und wie gesagt, das Problem sind nicht die bekannten Fälle, das Problem sind die unbekannten. Wenn man aber nicht testet, entdeckt man auch keine. Macht uns der Iran doch vor, wie man erfolgreich keine hohen Infektionszahlen bekommt, das ganze dann garniert mit Sätzen wie _"ist nur eine leichte Grippe"_, obwohl überall zu lesen ist, dass 15% der bekennten Infizierten Intensivmedizin benötigen, denn das verbirgt  sich hinter der Aussage "schwerer Verlauf".

Es gab vor zwei Wochen schon den Ansatz, dass man übliche eingesendete Proben auf Grippe auch auch Corona testet sollte. Damit hätte man seit zwei Wochen ein Bild erzeugt, ob es versteckte Infektionen gibt. Aber wie üblich wurde erstmal diskutiert und beschwichtigt und jetzt, jaaa, jetzt ist es ja zu spät. Stattdessen sieht man Spahn, wie es ihm um Wahlkampf geht, wenn er wie ein kleiner Schuljunge Ausreden sucht ...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine komplette Falschaussage, eher eine bewußte Lüge!



Musst du eigentlich immer direkt so dick auftragen? Oder ist das krankhaft bei dir?
Er hat gesagt, wir befinden uns an dem Beginn einer Epidemie. Das mit Möglichkeit kannst du gleich mal streichen, da das Virus hier in Essen/Ruhrpott/Duisburg etc pp schon mindestens 100 Menschen in sich tragen, wenn 10 infiziert sind, locker.
Das ist das klassische CDUler Gen, Schau ma mal! Basst scho!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Erstens ist China übehaupt kein Maßstab...



Haben sich die Chinesen vielleicht im Bezug auf Sars gedacht, als da noch 20 oder 30 infiziert waren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist an Lächerlichkeit in Bezug auf Süd Korea gar nicht zu überbieten...



Strohmannargument ala Don, hier geht es darum die Grenzen dicht zu machen.
Dass sie die eine nicht isoliert haben, ist natürlich ein gewaltiger Fehler, hat aber mit geisis Argument null zu tun.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Werds in Zukunft ignorieren wenn ausser dümmlicher Pöbelei wirklich nichts mit Substanz kommt.



Würde mich mal interessieren wer ihn als CDU-Pöbler wählt, oder er ist nur privat so. 
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

YouTube

Genau das was der böser Verschwörungstheoretiker-Schaffe gesagt hat, dass man länger ansteckend sein kann.
Na das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

Falsch!

Er hat Wortwörtlich gesagt, das sich durch den NRW Fall die Lage geändert hat und dadurch  DIE MÖGLICHKEIT besteht, das es nun zu einer Epidimie kommen könnte, weil es schwierig bis unmöglich SEIN KÖNNTE, die Infektionskette zu unterbrechen. Was aber schon wieder Geschichte ist, weil man ja anscheinend schon eine ganze Menge der Kontaktleute gefunden und unter Quaratäne gestellt hat, anscheinend sind die Behörden in NRW wesentlich schneller,, als du Wissen verarbeiten kannst.



> da das Virus hier in Essen/Ruhrpott/Duisburg etc pp schon mindestens 100 Menschen in sich tragen, wenn 10 infiziert sind, locker.



Halt deine persönliche Meinung, die du mit nichts belegen kannst


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Halt deine persönliche Meinung, die du mit nichts belegen kannst


Das ist dieser öminöse Daumenwert. Entweder haben wir eine hohe Mortalitätsrate oder wird haben weltweit sehr viele unentdeckte Fälle

Seit die fünf Briten eine  erkannte Infektionen haben, die sich eine Woche in Skihütten herum getrieben haben, warte ich voller Sorge auf einen Ausbruch
Coronavirus: Frankreich meldet fuenf Infektionen in Skigebiet - DER SPIEGEL
Von Singapur in die Alpen: Wie ein Brite das Coronavirus verbreitete | DiePresse.com
...


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Na ja, heute im BR Radio haben die erzählt, dass man bis zu 250.000 Deutsche in den Faschingsferien in Norditalien vermutet.
Basis wären irgendwelche Buchungslisten von Reiseveranstaltern.
Statistisch ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass alle gesund nach Hause kommen.
Ihr könnte euch gegenseitig jetzt noch seitenlang in der Wolle über Mortalitätsraten und Infizierten liegen - es kommt, wie es kommt.
Am Ende der Schlacht werden die Toten gezählt....


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Am Ende der Schlacht werden die Toten gezählt....



Und in einem Jahr wird sich -- wie immer -- niemand mehr dafür interessieren, bis in China der nächste Erreger auftritt, weil die Chinesen es einfach nicht schaffen, die Hygiene zu verbessern und vor allem richtig aufzuklären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Am Ende der Schlacht werden die Toten gezählt....


Fatalismus hilft manchmal auch. Oft ist Panik teurer als die Krankheit, aber irgend einen Tot sterben wir jetzt. Entweder gibt es viele Infizierte oder wirtschaftliche Einbußen. Man stelle ich einmal vor, sämtliche Skiurlaube würden abgesagt und die Reiserückversicherungen müssten eintreten. Das wäre ja untragbar! Wird schon nix passieren! Als guter Christ weiß man, Krankheiten treffen nur Sünder!


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Stimmt, in einem Jahr wird sich auch keiner mehr dafür interessieren, ob wir uns in Summe auf so was besser vorbereiten sollen...
OK, Mainstreampresse aber was solls:
Coronavirus: Fuer den Pandemiefall ist Deutschland nur bedingt geruestet - WELT

Wenn die Jungs und Mädels aus dem Reich der Mitte mal aufhören würden alles Mögliche und Unmögliche zu verspeisen, wäre wohl auch allen weitergeholfen...


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Als guter Christ weiß man, Krankheiten treffen nur Sünder!


Echt jetzt, Mist, bin seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr im Club der Kinderschänder...


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stimmt, in einem Jahr wird sich auch keiner mehr dafür interessieren, ob wir uns in Summe auf so was besser vorbereiten sollen...
> OK, Mainstreampresse aber was solls:
> Coronavirus: Fuer den Pandemiefall ist Deutschland nur bedingt geruestet - WELT



Das ist das Problem, wenn man den Gesundheitsbereich privatisiert und dann Stellen streicht, weil sie unnötige "Kosten" verursachen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn die Jungs und Mädels aus dem Reich der Mitte mal aufhören würden alles Mögliche und Unmögliche zu verspeisen, wäre wohl auch allen weitergeholfen...



Es liegt einfach daran, dass sie zu dicht mit ihren Tieren zusammen leben und eben an der Hygiene. Ich will doch kein Fleisch essen, was stundenlang in der Sonne herumgehängt hat.


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es liegt einfach daran, dass sie zu dicht mit ihren Tieren zusammen leben und eben an der Hygiene. Ich will doch kein Fleisch essen, was stundenlang in der Sonne herumgehängt hat.


Na ja, wir leben auch mit fünf Hunden, diversen Hühnern und ein paar Schafen zusammen - die zwei Letzteren ordentlich im Stall.
und haben auch nix.
Will das gar nicht bewerten und schätze, vom normalen Hausgetier droht eher seltener was.
Aber Flughunde, Schlangen, Fledermäuse und weiss der teufel was muss ja dann auch nicht sein...

Ach so, du willst nicht wissen, wie lange die eingeschweißte Herta-Wurst oder die Salami auf der Fertigpizza irgendwo rumliegt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, Mist, bin seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr im Club der Kinderschänder...


Ja, ich drehe immer wieder durch, wenn man wie gestern zur Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes über selbstbestimmtes Ableben Kirchenvertreter hört, die ihre völlig überholten moralischen Vorstellungen in Gesetze formen wollen. Religionsvertreter haben in Ethikräten nichts zu suchen. Das waren auch jede, die zu Aids z.T. sagten, dass es eine göttliche Strafe gegen Homosexualität ist. 

Ich warte noch auf den Papst, der auch bei Corona von göttlicher Geißel reden wird und zu bestimmten Verhaltensweisen aufrufen wird. 
_
"... Die Verurteilung von Aids als einer Strafe Gottes durch Mitglieder religiöser Gruppierungen zerstört das Vertrauen von Menschen und
verhindert damit Netze der Freundschaft. ..."
_Deutsche Aidshilfe e.V.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, wenn man den  Gesundheitsbereich privatisiert und dann Stellen streicht, weil sie  unnötige "Kosten" verursachen..


Was hat denn ein privates Gesundheitssystem für einen Vorteil von Vorsorge? Es lebt von belegten Betten, nicht von gesunden Menschen. Das klingt zynisch, aber wie schon weiter oben ausführte, darf ein Gesundheitswesen nicht profitorientiert ausgelegt werden. Das heißt ja nicht, dass man Kosten nicht bewerten sollte, aber es darf nicht oberste Maxime werden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stimmt, in einem Jahr wird sich auch keiner mehr dafür interessieren, ob wir uns in Summe auf so was besser vorbereiten sollen...
> OK, Mainstreampresse aber was solls:
> Coronavirus: Fuer den Pandemiefall ist Deutschland nur bedingt geruestet - WELT
> 
> Wenn die Jungs und Mädels aus dem Reich der Mitte mal aufhören würden alles Mögliche und Unmögliche zu verspeisen, wäre wohl auch allen weitergeholfen...



Wenn man deinen verlinkten Artikel ließt, der ja angeblich auf einer Studie der renomierten Johns-Hopkins-Universität in Baltimore basiert, muss man sich echt Fragen, wer so bescheuert ist, eine solche Studie zu zitieren, bei denen die USA als bestes vorbereitets Land der Welt gesehen wird. Dort gibt es 30 Millionen Menschen ohne Krankenversicherung und weitere 50 Millionen mit einer Policenabdeckung die wir hier in Deutschland als lächerlichst bezeichnen würden. Ich habe vor 10 Jahren in den USA für 2 Jahre gelebt  und ich weiß das die meisten normalen US Bürger erst dann zum Arzt gehen, wenn sie gar keine andere Möglichkeit mehr für ihre Gesundheit sehen, weil dort jeder Arztbesuch selbst mit Policenschutz sau teuer ist. 
Die USA sehe ich aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung als eines der Länder an, bei dem sich ein Virus, alleine aus den oben beschriebenen Fakten, wesentlich besser verbreiten könnte als in Europa, mit seinem flächendeckenden  staatlichen Krankenversicherungssystemen, wo die Leute in der Regel zum Arzt gehen, wenn es ihnen schlecht geht und keine Angst (Kosten) davor haben. Bei so einem Artikel muss ich dann  wirklich herzlich lachen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wir leben auch mit fünf Hunden, diversen Hühnern und ein paar Schafen zusammen - die zwei Letzteren ordentlich im Stall.
> und haben auch nix.



Ich glaube nicht, dass du so lebst wie die Leute in China. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was hat denn ein privaten Gesundheitssystem für einen Vorteil von Vorsorge? Es lebt von lbelegten Betten, nicht von gesunden Menschen. Das klingt zynisch, aber wie schon weiter oben ausführte, darf ein Gesundheitswesen nicht profitorientiert ausgelegt werden. Das heißt ja nicht, dass man Kosten nicht berwerten sollte, aber es darf nicht oberste Maxime werden.



Gar keinen. Darum geht es ja. Das Gesundheitssystem wird privatisiert und alles, was man dann nicht braucht, wird abgeschafft.
Und wenn du dann -- wie jetzt -- eine Pandemie hast, wird erst mal alles verharmlost und unter den Teppich gekehrt, weil man ja sonst zugeben müsste, dass man einen Fehler gemacht hat.
Der Staat muss sich endlich mal für seine Kernkompetenz bewusst sein und nicht alles nur mit einem Dollar Zeichen markieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat muss sich endlich mal für seine Kernkompetenz bewusst sein und nicht alles nur mit einem Dollar Zeichen markieren.



Kernaufgabe. Kompetenz ist da schon ziemlich lange ziemlich rückläufig.


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Tja, die Hauptkritik ist ja, wenn du den Artikel gelesen hast, nicht das Gesundheitssystem an sich, sondern die Problematik, dass wir keine durchgehendes Meldesystem aufgebaut haben.

Augenscheinlich werden die Strukturen von zentralistischen Staaten besser, als die von Förderationen bewertet - Frankreich steht demnach ja auch besser da.

Du musst bedenken, dass die USA im Notfall mit ihren Nationalgarden sehr schnell und rigeros in der Lage sind, Städte oder Landkeise abzuriegeln.

Es ist ja eigentlich völlig wurscht, wie viele Krankenhausplätze man hat, wenn es auf einem anderen Weg die Möglichkeit gibt, die Erregerkette schnell zu unterbrechen.

Letztlich wird erst in situ die Beweisführung zeigen, ob dann Frankreich oder USA oder Schweiz es besser funktioniert, als bei uns.

Ob die Studie Schwachsinn ist oder nicht, kannst weder du noch ich wirklich beurteilen und ich finde es mitnichten bescheuert, dass ein Journalist so was verlinkt.
Ich war auch von 1988 bis 1991 beruflich in den USA tätig und konnte mich in meiner Umgebung nicht über eine mangelnde ärztliche Betreuung beschweren.

Für mich ist es eine zusätzliche Informationsquelle und wenn du es nicht lesen willst, musst du es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Als guter Christ weiß man, Krankheiten treffen nur Sünder!


Nein, als guter Christ kennt man die Geschichte von Hiob und würde so etwas nie behaupten. Setzen 6.

Jetzt bitte aufklären, was einen guten Juden und einen guten Muslim ausmacht; du willst doch nicht als christophob gelten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Nein, als guter Christ kennt man die Geschichte von Hiob und würde so etwas nie behaupten. Setzen 6..


Das alte Testament ist für gute Christen aber nicht mehr wirklich relevant .... 

Hiob, pffff, ....

Ja doch, ich hatte gehofft, die ironischen Spitzen sind erkennbar. Und nein,
über Kulturen, die ich zu wenig kennen, kann ich keine Satire schreiben


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Augenscheinlich werden die Strukturen von zentralistischen Staaten besser, als die von Förderationen bewertet - Frankreich steht demnach ja auch besser da.



Das ist halt der Nachteil des Föderalismus. 16 Länder mit 16 Gesundheitsminister entscheiden und der Bundesgesundheitsminister ist überflüssig.
Das Dilemma ist aber eben, dass die Länder nicht bereit sind, auch nur einen Millimeter davon abzutreten.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Er hat Wortwörtlich gesagt, das sich durch den NRW Fall die Lage geändert hat und dadurch  DIE MÖGLICHKEIT besteht, das es nun zu einer Epidimie kommen könnte, weil es schwierig bis unmöglich SEIN KÖNNTE, die Infektionskette zu unterbrechen. Was aber schon wieder Geschichte ist, weil man ja anscheinend schon eine ganze Menge der Kontaktleute gefunden und unter Quaratäne gestellt hat, anscheinend sind die Behörden in NRW wesentlich schneller,, als du Wissen verarbeiten kannst.
> 
> ...



Das belegst du uns sicher noch das die meisten schon gefunden wurden oder?
Kampf gegen Coronavirus: NRW-Krisenstab sucht 300 Karnevalisten - n-tv.de
Die 300 wurden sicher schon getestet oder? Und diejenigen die positiv waren da wurden sicher auch schon die Kontakte der letzten 2-3 Wochen ermittelt oder? Du hast doch Infos dazu und entsprechend dann auch Links oder andere Belege....


Zum Rest:
YouTube das ist die PK die ich verlinkt hatte:
Wortwörtlich sagt Spahn hier:
"Wir befinden uns am Beginn einer Corona Epedemie in Deutschland...die Infektionsketten sind teilweise und das ist die neue Qualität nicht nachzuvollziehen..."
Hörs dir selbst an ab ca. 27:25
Also nicht sein könnte oder die Möglichkeit besteht sondern...siehe oben...
Frage ist lügst du bewusst rum um mich zu diffamieren oder bist du einfach nur peinlich?


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das alte Testament ist für gute Christen aber nicht mehr wirklich relevant ....
> 
> Hiob, pffff, ....
> 
> ...



Als guter Christ weis man das das jetzt die Strafe fürs "Palme wedeln" ist. Früher warens Rückenschmerzen oder Blindheit.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

Während du diffamierst arbeiten halt andere Leute!

Coronavirus in NRW: Sechs Infizierte, Hunderte in Quarantaene - WELT


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Coronavirus in NRW: Sechs Infizierte, Hunderte in Quarantaene - WELT


Aus deinem verlinkten Artikel



> «Patient Null», der den Ausbruch in NRW verursacht hat, ist nach Behördenangaben weiterhin unbekannt.



Also ist die Aussage von Spahn ja nicht falsch!


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

Das war der Beleg dafür, das die Kontaktleute des Ehepaares inklusive Karnevalsitzung zum größten Teil schon in Quarantäne sind, mehrere Hundert.
Scheint so das die Behörden sehr schnell und effektiv arbeiten, was ja hier Seitenlang bestritten wird.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Während du diffamierst arbeiten halt andere Leute!



Und du suchst uns jetzt den Superverbreiter.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

Du hast es wieder nicht so mit der Auffassungsgabe nicht?

ALLE infizierten Personen bei denen das Virus in NRW und Rheinland Pfalz (Ausnahme Kaiserslautern, der Mann kam vor 2 Tagen aus dem Iran eingepflogen) ausgebrochen ist, lassen sich auf das Ehepaar zurückführen, auch wenn man deren Ansteckungsquelle noch nicht kennt, sind sie im Moment die Superverbreiter, andernfalls wären wohl erkrankte Menschen anderweitig aufgefallen und positiv getestet worden.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

Coronavirus breitet sich weiter aus: Starker Anstieg in Italien und Spanien | ARTE

Mitlerweile 14 Todesopfer in Italien.
Normalerweise müßte man ALLE Einreisenden kontrollieren. Aber das ist leider nicht machbar.

Und: Coronavirus-Infizierter war Gast im "Tropical Islands": Mitarbeiter werden getestet  | rbb24

Ich will den Überträgern keine Vorwürfe machen... die symptomfreie Inkubationszeit ist das Gefährliche!
Wenn man sich (noch) gesund fühlt will man ja sein Leben nicht einschränken und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilnehmen.
Aber vielleicht müssen wir bald alle umdenken.

Ich werde  öffentliche Verkehrsmittel vermeiden. Und gebe niemanden mehr die Hand bzw desinfiziere sie sofort danach.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2020)

Habt ihr mitbekommen dass man in China bereits die Geldnoten desinfiziert?

Da können wir uns die Hände waschen bis sie abfallen.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Während du diffamierst arbeiten halt andere Leute!
> 
> Coronavirus in NRW: Sechs Infizierte, Hunderte in Quarantaene - WELT



Ach so, ich war das der anderen unterstellt hat bewusst die Aussagen von Herrn Spahn zu verdrehen oder Unterstellungen am laufenden Band macht. Es scheint wirklich Paralleluniversen zu geben..
Ich finde solche Meldungen übrigens gut und begrüße das sehr. Da täusch ich mich auch gerne und muss nicht zwanghaft im Recht sein. 
Mir wärs am liebsten ich stelle mich am Ende als größter Schwarzmaler der Geschichte heraus und am Ende infizieren sich nur ganz wenige hier in D und es stirbt am besten niemand...

Ich hoffe z.B. auch das sich das hier als Fake-News herausstellt oder der Mann nahezu keinen Kontakt zu anderen hatte.
Coronavirus-Patient aus NRW war am Wochenende im Tropical Islands! –  B.Z. Berlin
Bei sowas fehlt mir nämlich die Fantasie wie man hier noch Infektionsketten nachvollziehen will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe z.B. auch das sich das hier als Fake-News herausstellt oder der Mann nahezu keinen Kontakt zu anderen hatte.
> Coronavirus-Patient aus NRW war am Wochenende im Tropical Islands! –  B.Z. Berlin
> Bei sowas fehlt mir nämlich die Fantasie wie man hier noch Infektionsketten nachvollziehen will.


Und jetzt blos die Klappe halten. Ist ja nur eine leichte Grippe und man soll keine Panik machen. Warum solltte man sich also, wenn man sich meldet ebenfalls zum Zeitpunkt des Infizierten da gewesen zu sein, zwei Wochen unter Quarantäne stellen lassen? Für eine leichte Grippe ohne Risiko .... pffff

Mir ist darum gute Aufklärung und hier und da ein wenig zu viel Sorge lieber, als wenn Menschen denken. alles ist harmlos. Ja, in sop enem Bad über vier Tage ist viel möglich. Und von Brandenburg kommt es dann nach Berlin ....



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich werde  öffentliche Verkehrsmittel vermeiden.  Und gebe niemanden mehr die Hand bzw desinfiziere sie sofort  danach.


So etwas sollte man in der Grippezeit eh machen, Dazu natürlich Kartenzahlung ohne PIN Eingabe, also mit Unterschrift. Abstand halten ist wichtig und in die Armbeuge niesen. Also, keine Sorgen, mit etwas Vorsorge geht das.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Habt ihr mitbekommen dass man in China bereits die Geldnoten desinfiziert?
> 
> Da können wir uns die Hände waschen bis sie abfallen.



Jup , hab ich auch gelesen. Geldwäsche mal anders^^
Man bräuchte im Prinzip ein mobiles Waschbecken oder läuft nur noch mit Vollgummihandschuhen rum.
Dann ja nicht ins Gesicht oder die Augen. Wobei Händewaschen nie verkehrt ist.

Hab gelesen COVID19 hält sich generell ziemlich lange auf Oberflächen, je nach Temperatur.


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Mal zurück zur Sachlichkeit.
Fall noch nicht bekannt, eine Echtzeitkarte zur Corona Geschichte:
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt blos die Klappe halten. Ist ja nur eine leichte Grippe und man soll keine Panik machen. Warum solltte man sich also, wenn man sich meldet ebenfalls zum Zeitpunkt des Infizierten da gewesen zu sein, zwei Wochen unter Quarantäne stellen lassen? Für eine leichte Grippe ohne Risiko .... pffff
> 
> Mir ist darum gute Aufklärung und hier und da ein wenig zu viel Sorge lieber, als wenn Menschen denken. alles ist harmlos. Ja, in sop enem Bad über vier Tage ist viel möglich. Und von Brandenburg kommt es dann nach Berlin ....
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich wüsste ich gerade nicht wie ich mich verhalten würde. Vielleicht würd ichs mir dann zurechtlügen mit deinen oben genannten Argument. Vielleicht würd ich mich melden...
Klar würden sich jetzt hier alle brav melden aus Pflichtbewusstsein und Verantwortung gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen. Ich warte mal ab ob bei mir der Fall zutrifft sprich ich selbst in irgendwas reingerate wo die Gefahr besteht infiziert worden zu sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mal zurück zur Sachlichkeit.
> Fall noch nicht bekannt, eine Echtzeitkarte zur Corona Geschichte:
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


Das nehmen wir ja immer zum Berechnen der Mortalitätsrate. Aktuell sind es knapp 8%, wenn man Tote und Genesene ins Verhältnis setzt. Dazu kommen dann die vielen Toten, bei denen keine Infektion erkannt wurde sowie die vielen unbekannten Infizierten. 

Ich halte eine Infektion mit dem Virus darum weiterhin nicht für eine leichte Sache und wäre dankbar, wenn jeder die vorbeugenden Maßnahmen ernst nehmen würde.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Klar würden sich jetzt hier alle brav melden aus  Pflichtbewusstsein und Verantwortung gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen.


Als Arbeitnehmer und Schüler auf jedem Fall ....


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Ach so, wußte ich nicht.
Finde die Infoquelle eigentlich recht  gut.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mal zurück zur Sachlichkeit.
> Fall noch nicht bekannt, eine Echtzeitkarte zur Corona Geschichte:
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS



Nur als kleine Ergänzung noch der Link. Ist auch ganz hilfreich wenns um Zahlen und Daten geht
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Finde den Link zu den gemachten Tests pro Land nimmer. Hat hier jemand was dazu?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so, wußte ich nicht.
> Finde die Infoquelle eigentlich recht  gut.


Seit Beitrag 124 verweise ich darauf und rechne täglich die Mortalitätsrate aus. Es ging mit 20% los, weil natürlich sterben schneller geht als geheilt zu werden und sinkt seit dem in immer kleineren Schritten auf aktuell 8%. In Italien sieht gerade nicht so schön aus mit 14 Toten gegen 40 Genesene. Aber das ist natürlich völlig verzerrt.

Diesen link sollte man einmal überfliegen, um das Prinzip der Rechnung zu verstehen:
Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

Was ich auch noch für gefährlich halte



> Aus Japan kommt ein Hinweis, nach dem einmal infizierte Menschen nicht sicher immun gegen eine erneute Infektion sind. Nach Angaben des Gesundheitsministeriums wurde eine Frau am 29. Januar positiv auf SARS-CoV-2 getestet, am 3. Februar zunächst negativ, bei einem neuen Test am 26. Februar jedoch wieder positiv.


 Quelle: Ticker: Weitere Coronavirus-Infektionen in NRW und Baden-Wuerttemberg | MDR.DE

Normalerweise denkt man ja, dass man nach einer solchen Erkrankung Abwehrkräfte dagegen entwickelt hat. Aber dem ist scheinbar  nicht so.
Oder war es nur ein Testfehler?
Muß man wohl sorgfältig beobachten...


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Als Arbeitnehmer und Schüler auf jedem Fall ....


Passend dazu: Wer zahlt bei Quarantaene?  | Marktcheck | SWR Fernsehen | SWR
Coronavirus: Welche Rechte haben Arbeitnehmer im Fall einer Quarantaene? (u.a. auch Punkt 7)


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dDD2tHWWnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein paar interessante Relationen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Was aber schon wieder Geschichte ist, weil man ja anscheinend schon eine ganze Menge der Kontaktleute gefunden und unter Quarantäne gestellt hat*, anscheinend sind die Behörden in NRW wesentlich schneller,, als du Wissen verarbeiten kannst.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast es wieder nicht so mit der Auffassungsgabe nicht?


An wessen Auffassungsgabe, muss wohl gearbeitet werden?
Dieser Quark von wegen Kontaktleute finden, funktioniert doch gar nicht mehr, das ist doch easy schon seit 3 Tagen abzusehen gewesen, genauso, dass uns die Welle aus Italien voll treffen wird.
Man kann damit die Infektionen sicherlich reduzieren, aber die Chance, dass sie erst gar nicht relevant stattfinden werden, hat man mit dem freien Personenverkehr von Italien aus, beerdigt.



> In *Nordrhein-Westfalen* sind nun insgesamt *20 Personen *nachweislich infiziert. Schätzungsweise 1000 Menschen stehen zudem im Kreis Heinsberg unter häuslicher Quarantäne. Das sei allerdings “eine rein statistische Rechnung“, sagte ein Sprecher des Kreises am Donnerstagabend der Deutschen Presse-Agentur, basierend auf etwa 400 potentiellen Kontaktpersonen bei einer Karnevalsveranstaltung.Für deren Partner und gegebenenfalls Kinder könnte rein rechnerisch der Faktor 2,5 angesetzt werden, womit man auf die Zahl 1000 komme. Der WDR hatte die Zahl zuvor ebenfalls unter Berufung auf den Landrat Stephan Pusch vermeldet.
> Unter den Infizierten ist ein Klinikarzt, der am Rosenmontag in *Mönchengladbach am Krankenhaus Maria Hilf* im Dienst war und dort Kontakt zu zwölf Patienten hatte. Unklar war zunächst noch, wieviele Mitarbeiter sich möglicherweise bei ihm angesteckt haben. Der Arzt befindet sich derzeit in häuslicher Quarantäne und sei angewiesen, dort vorerst zu bleiben.
> *Alle vor *der Meldung des sprunghaften Anstiegs am Donnerstagabend bekannten Infizierten hatten nach Erkenntnissen der Behörden Kontakt mit einem Ehepaar aus ​*Gangelt*​, das im Moment an der Uniklinik Düsseldorf behandelt wird.​​


Du hast immer noch nicht realisiert, dass durch die lockere Haltung und Unfähigkeit deiner CDU/SPD, ala "wir sind gut vorbereitet" eine Pandemie in Kauf genommen wurde, was nicht heißt, dass es andere Regierungen besser gemacht hätten.
Ich rechne persönlich mit 30 000 Toten in Deutschland und 450 000 infizierten (inkl. Dunkelfziffer) bis April/Mai, je nachdem wie viele Wellen es geben wird, noch mehr dann im Herbst.
Wie gesagt, ich wohne direkt im Zentrum des Ausbruchs und habe selbst Vorerkrankungen, bzw Freunde und Familie ernstere Vorerkrankungen. Wegen solchen Verharmlosern wie dir, schwillt mir ehrlich gesagt langsam der Kamm.
Gegen Grippe könne sich Risikopatienten impfen lassen, gegen Covid 19 gibt es noch keine, bzw eine ganze Weile noch  wohl nicht, deswegen habe ich frühzeitig Masken bestellt und sämtliche Vorräte aufgestockt, damit es 4 Monate reicht.

Nur keine Kitas/Schulen schließen, damit wir, die Eltern zur Arbeit können/müssen. Keine Großraumbüros schließen oder Tagungen verschieben.
Man ist viel! zu spät dran, hat abgewartet und läuft sehenden Auges in eine katastrophale Situation.
Glaubst du wirklich, dass nur die Kontaktpersonen dieses Ehepaars an Karneval betroffen sind, wenn die Grenzen zu Italien nicht dichtgemacht wurden und Ankömmlinge nicht zur Quarantäne verdonnert werden?
Das Virus ist längst voll in Deutschland angekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

Halt deine übliche politische Hetze ohne jegliche Substanz und jetzt auch noch apokalyptische Phantasien, von dir erwarte ich auch gar nichts anderes mehr.
Mir schwillt der Kamm regelmäßig bei solchen VT und Rechtsradikalen Vertretern wie dir.

Wenn du in Essen wohnen solltest, bist du über 100km weit weg vo Gangelt, aber Hauptsache du gerierst dich hier im Forum schon mal als Opfer und natürlich hat die derzeitige Regierung schuld!


----------



## compisucher (27. Februar 2020)

Habt ihr schon gelesen?
In Nordkorea wurde angeblich ein Infizierter hingerichtet.
Auch eine Lösung, damit umzugehen..Wahnsinn...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gelesen?
> In Nordkorea wurde angeblich ein Infizierter hingerichtet.
> Auch eine Lösung, damit umzugehen..Wahnsinn...


Hoffentlich hatte der Henker einen Schutzanzug an


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Halt deine übliche politische Hetze ohne jegliche Substanz...



Ja, das merkt man, ohne jegliche Substanz, frag mal einen Virologen.


> Diese gingen das Thema zu „gemächlich“ an, sagte Kekulé am Dienstag im Deutschlandfunk. Er habe „frühzeitig“ Einreisekontrollen gefordert, das sei nicht passiert und „daraufhin hat es dann Einschleppungen gegeben“.



Das war vor 2 Tagen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> und jetzt auch noch apokalyptische Phantasien, von dir erwarte ich auch gar nichts anderes mehr.



Bei der letzten starken Grippewelle waren es 25000, welche eine deutlich geringere Mortalitätsrate hat.
Postapokalyptische Phantasien sind das, soso, 30K könnten auch sehr tief gegriffen sein du Spezialist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir schwillt der Kamm regelmäßig bei solchen VT und Rechtsradikalen Vertretern wie dir.



Dann erkläre doch mal, was dabei rechtsradikal sein soll, wenn man sich um seine Lieben sorgt und lieber zu viel macht, als zu wenig.
Ja, kostet bisschen Geld, aber ich denke das ist ganz gut investiert. Und wenn man das Zeug nicht braucht, kann man es immer noch wegfuttern und dabei fett werden...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du in Essen wohnen solltest, bist du über 100km weit weg vo Gangelt...



Muss regelmässig nach Düsseldorf, mehrere Freunde waren auf Karnevalsfesten... nuja, eine Bekannte ist schon infiziert.
100 Kilometer sind die weg? Na das ist ja super, erzählt mir mehr du Experte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , aber Hauptsache du gerierst dich hier im Forum schon mal als Opfer und natürlich hat die derzeitige Regierung schuld!



Corona Matata, diesen Spruch sag ich gern, Corona Matat, dieser Spruch gilt als modern, keiner versteht sie, die Massenhysterie, Corona Matata...

Ja, der Corona-Highlander ist bereit für dich da.. mit Gitarre für ein Ständchen...
Aber ja, der Spahn und Laschet werdens vermutlich nicht werden, eher Merz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Nur mal so zum Vergleich:
In Deutschland gab es 161 Grippetote auf bisher 100.000 Infizierte
Grippe: Knapp 100.000 gemeldete Influenza-Faelle in Deutschland - DER SPIEGEL

Das sieht etwas harmloser aus, als die Zahlen vom Coranavirus ....


----------



## Noofuu (27. Februar 2020)

Ich bin nicht dafür großartig Panik zu verbreiten oder sowas, aber ich bin auch dafür das man vorerst Schulen , Kitas etc. schließen sollte.
In China hat man leider sehen müssen was ein zu langsamen reagieren auslöst...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dafür großartig Panik zu verbreiten oder sowas, aber ich bin auch dafür das man vorerst Schulen , Kitas etc. schließen sollte....


Kinder sind nicht gefährdet. Kaum Infektionen, keine Toten.
Man weiß noch nicht warum, aber es scheint so zu sein.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Das ist mal konsequent...
Japan to close all schools until the end of March due to the coronavirus - MarketWatch

Ansonsten wärs nett wenn sich Don jetzt etwas zurückhalten könnte...es nervt langsam.

Hier noch die kleine Übersicht die ich vorher gesucht habe ´
Coronavirus Testing Criteria and Numbers by Country - Worldometer


----------



## geisi2 (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kinder sind nicht gefährdet. Kaum Infektionen, keine Toten.
> Man weiß noch nicht warum, aber es scheint so zu sein.



Sind Kinder jetzt immun oder werden krank mit schwachen oder fast keinen Symptomen?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2020)

Das Ding is durch. Wir müssen uns auf eine Verbreitung einstellen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Februar 2020)

Nur 2 tote Kinder, das ist wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Sind Kinder jetzt immun oder werden krank mit schwachen oder fast keinen Symptomen?


Man weiß es nicht. Sie werden sehr selten krank, es gibt nur gut 400 Fälle, dabei sind es ansonsten Kinder, die durch Schulen und Lebensweise jeden Virus ins Haus schleppen. Einen Test auf Antikörper gibt es noch nicht, damit könnte man sehen, ob jemand die Infektion unerkannt hatte. Es gibt bisher nur einen ungenauen Test, der oft mehrfach wiederholt werden muss, der das aktive Virus zeigt.

Wobei man aufpassen muss. Es geht nur um den Qualitativen Vegleich. Es werden Infizierte genommen, nicht Genesene. Darum sind die Zheln absolut so gering.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sterblichkeit durch das Coronavirus nach Altersgruppen in China 2020 | Statista


----------



## Noofuu (27. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kinder sind nicht gefährdet. Kaum Infektionen, keine Toten.
> Man weiß noch nicht warum, aber es scheint so zu sein.



Ja das mag sein aber überträger sind sie dennoch.

@HardwareHighlander woher stammen die Zahlen genau ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Ja das mag sein aber überträger sind sie dennoch.


Davon ist auszugehen .... 



Noofuu schrieb:


> @HardwareHighlander woher stammen die Zahlen genau ?


Du solltest das einfach nicht ernst nehmen, Das sind daher gesagte Worte ohne Inhalt.
Es gibt eine tolle Funktion im Forum, die einem im Prinzip vor solchen Texten schützt,
würden sie nicht doch durch Zitieren anderer wieder offenkundig ....


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

> Ansonsten wärs nett wenn sich Don jetzt etwas zurückhalten könnte...es nervt langsam.



Wenn dir nicht passt was ich schreibe setze mich auf Ignore, ansonsten musst du damit leben.

So wie es aussieht, ist ein Medikament gefunden worden, das wirkt, klinische Studien werden in Stunden oder 1-2 Tagen aus China erwartet.
Es handelt sich dabei, um ein "altes" Malaria und HIV Medikament.
Quelle: Prof. Dr. Jonas Schmidt-Chanasit, Virologe, Universität Hamburg, eben in der Phoenix Runde.
Die wird wahscheinlich die nächste halbe Stunde auf YouTube online gestellt, dann kann sich das jeder selber anschauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2020)

*„Eine stille Pandemie“
*
_Der Ausbruch des  Coronavirus sei nicht mehr einzudämmen, 
sondern nur noch zu  verlangsamen, sagte Virologe Jonas Schmidt-
Chanasit im Dlf. Es handele  sich um eine sogenannte stille Pandemie:
 Das Virus breitet sich weltweit  aus, wird aber erst bemerkt, wenn 
schwere Erkrankungsfälle auftreten.
_
_Jonas Schmidt-Chanasit im Gespräch mit Ralf Krauter_
Virologe zu Covid-19  - "Eine stille Pandemie"


----------



## HardwareHighlander (27. Februar 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> .
> @HardwareHighlander woher stammen die Zahlen genau ?



Hab mich verlesen. Bisher nur 2 Jugendliche.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2020)

Plague Inc.  grüßt, jetzt wird es Zeit den Virus scharf zu stellen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2020)

Klar du hast dich verlesen.....


----------



## Elistaer (28. Februar 2020)

Wenn sich hier schon Außendienstmitarbeiter Gedanken machen was soll ich denn sagen. Ich habe echt keine Panik aber täglich ein wechsel von 30 - 50 Personen machen in 14 Tagen mehrere Tausend Personen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

Die Statistiken da draußen basieren zu sehr auf den Zahlen von China, die man 0% Vertrauen schenken kann. Italien und S.Korea sind glaubwürdiger und ihr Gesundheitssystem ist vergleichbar mit unserem. Man sieht eine ganz klare exponentiell steigende Kurve bei der Anzahl der Infizierten. Ich gehe von aus, dass Schland das Niveau in 1-2 Wochen erreichen wird.
Ich vertraue auch nicht der Aussage, es betreffe nur Alte und Schwache. Die Gegenbeispiele kommen gerade aus dem Iran und Südkorea. Da sind kerngesunde Menschen in ihren 20ern verstorben ( iranische Fußballspielerin 26 z.B.).
Noch beunruhigender ist die Tatsache, dass man relativ wenig über die möglichen Langzeitschäden von Covid-19 weiß, da die Krankheit neu ist. Es gibt Berichte über Langzeitschäden von Lungen bei zu guter Immunantwort bei gesunden Menschen und die so genannte Reinfiktion, die durch die Unterdrückung der Immunantwort vom Virus verursacht wird und lethaler verläuft als die Ersterkrankung.
Da wir im Grunde genommen nicht genaueres wissen,  würde ich die tatsächlischen Reaktionen von jeweiligen Regierungen auf die Infektionsherden als Indiz nehmen: Alle reagieren übertrieben auf das Ereignis und riegeln die Infektionsherde so gut wie möglich ab.
Daher mein Rat an all die Mitforisten hier, es schadet nicht im Rahmen des Möglichen vorbereitet zu sein als andersherum.

Es gibt offizielle Notfallpläne der Bundesregierung für solche Ereignisse. Googelt mal "Drucksache 1712051", ab Seite 55 wird es interessant.


----------



## geisi2 (28. Februar 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Statistiken da draußen basieren zu sehr auf den Zahlen von China, die man 0% Vertrauen schenken kann. Italien und S.Korea sind glaubwürdiger und ihr Gesundheitssystem ist vergleichbar mit unserem. Man sieht eine ganz klare exponentiell steigende Kurve bei der Anzahl der Infizierten. Ich gehe von aus, dass Schland das Niveau in 1-2 Wochen erreichen wird.
> Ich vertraue auch nicht der Aussage, es betreffe nur Alte und Schwache. Die Gegenbeispiele kommen gerade aus dem Iran und Südkorea. Da sind kerngesunde Menschen in ihren 20ern verstorben ( iranische Fußballspielerin 26 z.B.).
> Noch beunruhigender ist die Tatsache, dass man relativ wenig über die möglichen Langzeitschäden von Covid-19 weiß, da die Krankheit neu ist. Es gibt Berichte über Langzeitschäden von Lungen bei zu guter Immunantwort bei gesunden Menschen und die so genannte Reinfiktion, die durch die Unterdrückung der Immunantwort vom Virus verursacht wird und lethaler verläuft als die Ersterkrankung.
> Da wir im Grunde genommen nicht genaueres wissen,  würde ich die tatsächlischen Reaktionen von jeweiligen Regierungen auf die Infektionsherden als Indiz nehmen: Alle reagieren übertrieben auf das Ereignis und riegeln die Infektionsherde so gut wie möglich ab.
> ...



Das mit der zweiten Infektion  finde ich auch krass. Hier wird etwas drauf eingegangen. Im Endeffekt weis man noch nichts genaues aber wenn die 14% aus China sich bestätigen dann Prost-Mahlzeit. 
YouTube

Ansonsten kann ich dir (leider) nur zustimmen. Der Virus ist neu und er ist krass gerade was die Verbreitung angeht. Dann noch die unbekannten Faktoren oder die Geschichte mit der Reinfektion. 

Mal noch die Illner Sendung von gestern alas Basis:
YouTube
Schutzausrüstung für das medizinische Personal ist knapp....so gut vorbereitet ist man....
Interessant was gerade Wimmer anfangs dazu sagt. 

YouTube
Hier betont Kekule und begründet es auch wie wichtig es ist das medizinische Personal ausreichend zu schützen und warum

Spahn betont und verweist immer auf die tollen "Pläne". Damit kann man sich den Arsch auswischen wenn man nicht mal diejenigen schützen kann die die medizinische Versorgung übernehmen sollen. Wie Wimmer sagt man hätte statt "alles ist gut" auch den Worst-Case mit durchspielen müssen. Das erwarte ich eigentlich von Profis. Aber es wurde anstatt Vorräte anzulegen (als es absehbar war) noch Schutzausrüstung verkauft. 

Wie Klaus Reinhart auf nur 1% schwere Fälle kommt frag ich mich wirklich. Bei 1% liegen die untersten Schätzungen der Mortalität.
Coronavirus Update (Live): 83,381 Cases and 2,858 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer (Active Cases)

Ich finde uns alles andere als gut vorbereitet was sich auch immer mehr zeigt. Aber am besten die komplette Sendung anschauen und selbst bewerten...


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Ich frage mich wann sich Angela Merkel mal dazu äußert.
Das ist eine Krise und es geht um das Leben von Menschen.
Bei der Banken - und Flüchtlingskrise hat sie ja auch ihren Mund aufgemacht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

Ich benötige die Sendung nicht, um zu erfahren, dass Spahn und co. keinen Plan haben. Er sagte vor Wochen wir seien vorbereitet, dabei wurde nicht mal das Medizinpersonal in den Kranknhäusern angewiesen sich zu schützen wahrscheinlich um Panik zu vermeiden. Das ist verantwortungslos hoch 10. Mit zwei Wochen Vorsprung hätte die BRD alle Lager von Schutumasken für die Ärzte leerkaufen müssen, jetzt kommt raus, es gebe nicht genug, man erteilt Anweisungen, wie die Einwegschutzmasken mehrfach verwendet werden können..
Das Sahnehäubchen ist der Krisengipfel. Wer schon mal in einer größeren Firma gearbeitet hat, weiß es, es heißt so viel wie " es gibt keinen Plan" bzw. "wir wissen nicht weiter." Das macht man vor der Epidemie, nicht mittendrin. Die Schwachmaten loben sich für die Einberufung des "Krisengipfels" in den Medien. Zeit und Resourcen verschenkt, Null Vorberritung, Null Ahnung, symptomatisch für Deutschland, wo ein Bankkaufmann zum Gesundheitminister und eine Familienministerin zum Verteidigungsminister erklärt wird.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Coronavirus : Virus erreicht Norddeutschland | tagesschau.de


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2020)

Immer wieder lustig das so auf diesen Masken rumgeritten wird. 
Diese Papiermasken schützen andere Personen vor dir wenn du krank bist. Für den Eigenschutz braucht man eine richtige Gasmaske, die das ganze Gesicht mit Augen abdeckt.
Die Papiermasken sind an den Seiten offen und da wird die Luft ungefiltert angesaugt beim einatmen. Deswegen bieten die ca 0% Schutz gegen Infektion. Wenn man aber infiziert ist und überall rumröchelt, dann hält die Maske einen Großteil der Partikel ab, die man sonst überall verteilt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig das so auf diesen Masken rumgeritten wird.
> Diese Papiermasken schützen andere Personen vor dir wenn du krank bist. Für den Eigenschutz braucht man eine richtige Gasmaske, die das ganze Gesicht mit Augen abdeckt.
> Die Papiermasken sind an den Seiten offen und da wird die Luft ungefiltert angesaugt beim einatmen. Deswegen bieten die ca 0% Schutz gegen Infektion. Wenn man aber infiziert ist und überall rumröchelt, dann hält die Maske einen Großteil der Partikel ab, die man sonst überall verteilt.


Es gibt Masken, die dagegen schützen (n95, FFP3 und chirurgische Masken) die benötigt aber das Krankenhauspersonal, davon gibt es nicht genug in den Krankenhäusern selbst.
Der Normalo benötigt sie aber nicht, so viel ist sicher.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Jens Spahn meinte gestern auch noch das ein Exportverbot für Masken eventuell verhängt wird.
Und für Desinfektionsmittel.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (28. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar du hast dich verlesen.....



Ich warte immer noch auf deine Quellen bezüglich der Diskussion mit geisi2, da hast du dich in den Punkten wohl auch überall verlesen.
Du arbeitest nur mit Unterstellungen, halte dich doch mal ein wenig zurück.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2020)

Alles was ich gesagt habe stimmt und kann man auch überall auf Videos nachsehen und hören!
Setze mich auf Ignore, wenn es dir nicht passt!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (28. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles was ich gesagt habe stimmt..



 Ja, genau, Don, alles was du gesagt hast stimmte! Geisi hat dich zerlegt.
Der informiert wenigstens, du agierst wie ein Politiker, der dieses wir sind "gut vorbereitet" verbreitet.
Laut einer hier ansässigen  Chirurgie-Krankenschwester, läuft das ganze richtig katastrophal und vorbereitet ist man gar nicht, zu wenig Schutzkleidung, Notfallpläne unausgereift etc. pp. und die muss es ja wissen.
Es werden immer noch Messen und Großveranstaltungen abgehalten - nice.
Die Politik hat versagt, das ist schonmal klar. Nicht genügend Schutzausrüstung - das ist doch unglaublich, jetzt 3 Monate nach dem Ausbruch in China...



Don-71 schrieb:


> und kann man auch überall auf Videos nachsehen und hören!



Welche Videos sollen das denn sein? Die von Geisi?^^



Don-71 schrieb:


> Setze mich auf Ignore, wenn es dir nicht passt!



Ich gebe wenigstens zu, wenn ich mich vertan habe - bei dir ist das nicht zu erwarten, Politiker-Mentalität halt.
Aber die CDU wird für die Krise richtig an Zustimmung verlieren - das glaube ich kann man erwarten, allerdings hätte die AFD es eher schlechter gemacht, also denke ich wird die Linke profitieren, evtl. auch Grüne.
Jedenfalls freuts mich, dass deine CDU wohl abstinken wird, Spahn ist massiv unter Druck. SPD auch.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt eine tolle Funktion im Forum, die einem im Prinzip vor solchen Texten schützt,
> würden sie nicht doch durch Zitieren anderer wieder offenkundig ....



Deine Texte sind nur hier im Corona-Thread ertragbar, teilweise auch sehr gut!


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jens Spahn meinte gestern auch noch das ein Exportverbot für Masken eventuell verhängt wird.
> Und für Desinfektionsmittel.



Er soll endlich mal handeln, bevor noch mehr Zeit geschindet wird:
1. Genügend Material für die Krankenhäuser, die Polizei und Oberhäupter so schnell wie möglich sicherstellen.
2. Konkreter Aufruf an alle in Deutschland lebenden nach Möglichkeit öffentliche Versammlungen oder Ausgehen ohne Grund zu vermeiden, bis sich die Situation beruhigt.
3. Für diejenigen, die den Verdacht oder die Symptome zeigen, eine eigene Telefonnummer/email (funzt auch asynchron) einrichten, wo sie Anweisungen bekommen. Sonst wird jeder Hans und Fritz 112 anrufen, bis die Linie nicht erreichbar, und dann werden sie aus Sorge direkt die Kliniken/Krankenhäuser besuchen und damit alle anstecken.

Mit all diesen Maßnahmen wird die Epidemie nicht gestoppt, aber zumindest wird es gewährleistet, dass die wirklich Schwerkranken betreut und die Ansteckungsrate verlangsamt wird, damit die Mediziner einigermaßen hinterherkommen. DAS ertwarte ich von einem Gesundheitsminister.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jens Spahn meinte gestern auch noch das ein Exportverbot für Masken eventuell verhängt wird.
> Und für Desinfektionsmittel.



Spahn will beschlagnahmen. 
Also die Bundesregierung will enteignen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

Ist nebenbei erwähnt auch ziemlich krass was das Virus bzw. die verbundene Panik an den Finanzmärkten so macht...
Die Abverkäufe diese Woche waren schärfer als 2008 und 2000, sogar schärfer als 1929! Aktuell werden an einem einzigen Börsentag mehr Verluste realisiert als das BIP von Deutschland und Japan zusammen! 

Sowas abartiges hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Bin gespannt wie weit wir im freien Fall bleiben... also "nur" eine normale 20-30% Korrektur wie momentan oder doch 50 oder gar 60 (für die Technikpuristen 61,8)%? Oder NOCH mehr?
Spätestens bei letzterer Option wirds richtig interessant da dann auch Währungen/Bargeld (Deflation/Inflation Schocks), "sichere" Rücklagen wie Lebens-/Rentenversicherungen oder Girokontos und so weiter ggf. den Abgang machen. Dann schaut der Michel wieder saublöd wenn der Bankster sagt "nix mehr da".

Es werden interessante Zeiten...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. Februar 2020)

Wieso drehen denn alle so dermaßen am Rad, das ist ja schon krank. 
Ich komme mir mittlerweile vor als wäre die Apokalypse nahe.
Alles wird leer gekauft wie bekloppt, soviel zu Thema "keine Panik".
Diese ständigen Liveticker Meldungen machen das ganze auch nicht besser.
Das kann alles noch richtig "lustig" werden.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wieso drehen denn alle so dermaßen am Rad, das ist ja schon krank.



Ich kanns auch nicht nachvollziehen. Diese ganze Panikmache in den Medien, genau das sind diese Liveticker, Schlagzeilen etc einfach, verunsichern die Menschen extrem.
Aber naja, mit Angst kann man einfach mehr Kasse machen als mit allem anderen. Ja das Virus mag schlimmer als ne "normale" Grippe sein, aber kein Grund für all das was gerade in den Medien abgeht. 

Vlt sollten alle mal wieder ein paar Gänge zurück schalten.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Laut einer hier ansässigen  Chirurgie-Krankenschwester, läuft das ganze richtig katastrophal und vorbereitet ist man gar nicht, zu wenig Schutzkleidung, Notfallpläne unausgereift etc. pp. und die muss es ja wissen.



Ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht, was eine "Chirurgie-Krankenschwester" zu einer Viruserkrankung beitragen koennte, aber - wie es der Zufall will, ist meine Partnerin auch im Universitaetsklinikum Duisburg-Essen beschaeftigt. Meine Quelle beobachtet die Entwicklung zwar sicher nicht sorglos, aber auch nicht so schnappatmend wie Du / Deine Quelle.

"Fun" fact - MRSA sorgen in deutschen Krankenhaeusern alleine fuer schon mal 20.000 Tote im Jahr. *Da* haette es Aufruhr geben sollen. Stattdessen vergleicht der Deutsche lieber fleissig Jahr fuer Jahr, welche Kasse die niedrigsten Beitraege verlangt - erwartet dann aber ein Quartier wie im Grand Hotel, Chefarztbetreuung und Netflix am Bettchen. Prioritaeten? Eigenverantwortung? Pah. Dafuer zahlt man doch schliesslich!



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die Politik hat versagt, das ist schonmal klar.



Und zwar Mutti persoenlich, basta!

Wer ist "Politik"? Ist in Deiner Vorstellung wirklich Jens Spahn - fuer den ich hier gewiss keine Lobeshymnen anstimmen werde - fuer jede Dorfkirmes, jeden Karnevalsumzug und jedes schmutzige Skalpell in einem deutschen Krankenhaus hoechstpersoenlich verantwortlich? Liegt nicht ein wenig Verantwortung auch bei den Veranstaltern und Besuchern solcher Events (warum gehen die Menschen dahin?) Haben die Verantwortlichen in den medizinischen Einrichtungen nicht auch Entscheidungskompetenzen? Und haelst Du es, so rein theoretisch, auch fuer moeglich, einfach mal Unrecht zu haben?

Nein, Nein, Nein.  Es *muss* Staatsversagen sein. Wundert mich eh, dass das Wort noch nicht verwendet wurde.


----------



## Noofuu (28. Februar 2020)

Der Deutsche übergibt gerne das Denken und Handeln anderen, man ließt es nicht nur hier sondern auch überall im Internet Spahn Spahn Spahn ... manchmal Merkel.
Man hätte natürlich etwas anders Reagieren können, man konnte ja sehen wie es in China abläuft. 
Aber die Eigenverantwortung ist das schlimmste in diesem Land einen schuldigen suchen stundenlang Diskutieren aber selbst nichts machen wollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Aber die Eigenverantwortung ist das schlimmste in diesem Land einen schuldigen suchen stundenlang Diskutieren aber selbst nichts machen wollen.



So isses - das ist ein generell menschliches Problem aber ich hab auch das Gefühl dass es in Deutschland besonders stark ausgeprägt ist.
Der Leidensdruck muss hier echt hoch sein bis sich der Michel zu irgendwas bewegt und seien es nur sehr kleine Dinge. JETZT kaufen Leute wie blöd Masken, Desinfektionsmittel und Konservendosen? Also zumindest die letzten beiden Artikel sollte man eigentlich grundsätzlich immer zu Hause haben - es ist kein Aufwand und kostet so gut wie nix (im Normalfall). Selbst dafür braucht der Normaldeutsche schon Leidensdruck.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann schaut der Michel wieder saublöd wenn der Bankster sagt "nix mehr da".


Dann sagt der Michel wieder voller stolz und Freude, wie saugeil und krisensicher doch ein gesetzliches Rentensystem mit Umlage anstatt Kapitaldeckung ist, ganz im Gegensatz zu aktienbasierten Geldanlagemethoden. Aktienwerte sind zuerst etwas ganz virtuelles, die Fabriken sind da, die Menschen sind da, es muss nur produziert und konsumiert werden. Was die Firma wert ist, ist mir ziemlich egal, wenn ich z.B. eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wieso drehen denn alle so dermaßen am Rad, das ist ja schon krank.


Weil die Menschen in China sehen, was passieren kann, nämlich flächendeckende Quaratäne. Und alle wissen, in freiheitlichen Ländern wird das nicht gemacht werden, darum wird es im Gegensatz zu China mit seine minimalen Anzahl von Infizierten hier anders ablaufen.

Es trifft alte Menschen, das Virus zerstört nicht unsere Zukunft. Und tiefe Aktienkurse sind immer der beste Zeitpunkt zum Einstieg.



Noofuu schrieb:


> Der Deutsche übergibt gerne das Denken und Handeln anderen.


Nein, nicht "Der Deutsche", aber eine bestimmte Gruppe. Und diese ist in sozialen Medien wie diesem sehr aktiv, das verzerrt den Blick.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist nebenbei erwähnt auch ziemlich krass was das Virus bzw. die verbundene Panik an den Finanzmärkten so macht...
> Die Abverkäufe diese Woche waren schärfer als 2008 und 2000, sogar schärfer als 1929! Aktuell werden an einem einzigen Börsentag mehr Verluste realisiert als das BIP von Deutschland und Japan zusammen!
> 
> Sowas abartiges hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Bin gespannt wie weit wir im freien Fall bleiben... also "nur" eine normale 20-30% Korrektur wie momentan oder doch 50 oder gar 60 (für die Technikpuristen 61,8)%? Oder NOCH mehr?
> ...


Zusätzlich zu den Konservendosen das ganze Geld in Bar abheben und davon Alkohol/Zigaretten kaufen    


nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wieso drehen denn alle so dermaßen am Rad, das ist ja schon krank.
> Ich komme mir mittlerweile vor als wäre die Apokalypse nahe.
> Alles wird leer gekauft wie bekloppt, soviel zu Thema "keine Panik".
> Diese ständigen Liveticker Meldungen machen das ganze auch nicht besser.
> Das kann alles noch richtig "lustig" werden.


Wohl eher eine wirtschaftliche Apocalypse im Nachhinein.


Noofuu schrieb:


> Der Deutsche übergibt gerne das Denken und Handeln anderen, man ließt es nicht nur hier sondern auch überall im Internet Spahn Spahn Spahn ... manchmal Merkel.
> Man hätte natürlich etwas anders Reagieren können, man konnte ja sehen wie es in China abläuft.
> Aber die Eigenverantwortung ist das schlimmste in diesem Land einen schuldigen suchen stundenlang Diskutieren aber selbst nichts machen wollen.


Blöd nur, dass manche Veranstalter und Arbeitgeber vom gesunden Menschenverstand nix halten. Da kann man noch so gut eigenverantwortlich denken. Das grüne Licht für Versammlungsverbote ist für die Deppen und für die Yolo-Leute gedacht.

Zwei kontroverse positive Fakten:
1. Der unaufhalbare Klimawandel kann nicht früh genug kommen. Ein warmer März würde die Ausbreitung womöglich stark verlangsamen.
2. Die meisten Politiker sind zwischen 50-80 Jahre alt. Sie werden schon sorgen müssen, dass der Spuk schnell vorbei ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu den Konservendosen das ganze Geld in Bar abheben und davon Alkohol/Zigaretten kaufen



Son hardcore-Prepper bin ich garantiert nicht (wobei ich durchaus ein paar Liter Whisky hätte - aber nicht zum tauschen oder als Wertanlage sondern zum trinken halt ).
Aber ganz ehrlich - einen kleinen Teil meines Guthabens habe ich tatsächlich in Form von Bargeld in kleinen Scheinen zu Hause. Nicht viel aber ausreichend um handlungsfähig zu bleiben wenn die Bänker mal 2 Wochen zusperren oder es mir ggf. wenigstens zu ersparen stundenlang an der Automatenschlange anzustehen wie in Griechenland damals.

Man muss ja nicht an den großen Doomsday glauben (ich halte es auch für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich wenn auch nicht unmöglich dass es WIRKLICH hart kommt) aber man kann mit sehr kleinem Aufwand und mit kleinen finanziellen Mitteln besser vorbereitet sein als geschätzt 90% aller anderen Menschen hierzulande. Und da sehe ich wirklich keinen echten Grund dagegen (ich muss jedenfalls kein Desinfektionsmittel oder Dosenravioli kaufen^^).


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weil die Menschen in China sehen, was passieren kann, nämlich flächendeckende Quaratäne. Und alle wissen, in freiheitlichen Ländern wird das nicht gemacht werden, darum wird es im Gegensatz zu China mit seine minimalen Anzahl von Infizierten hier anders ablaufen.



Ja aber Quaratäne heißt ja nicht das man nichts mehr im Supermarkt bekommt. In China können die Leute auch noch ganz normal im Supermarkt einkaufen gehen.
DIe tun hier ja alle so als würden sie dann nichts mehr bekommen und verhungern. Die Politik muss die Leute mal richtig aufklären, und nicht nur so eine nichts aussagende Phrase wie "Keine Panik".


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2020)

Wer nach all den PKs und seriösen Fernsehsendungen nicht aufgeklärt ist, will es wohl eher nicht oder ist eher so gestrickt, das er an die Apokalypse glaubt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht an den großen Doomsday  glauben (ich halte es auch für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich


Es wird aber teuer. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Son hardcore-Prepper bin ich garantiert nicht


Viele sehen auch die guten Alternativen nicht, alte Haumittel sind immer noch perfekt geeignet, z.B. als Ersatz für moderne billige Masken. In der Fachpresse findet sich diese Methode:

_"... Diesen Alltagsgegenstand dürfte jeder im Haus haben. Was die wenigsten  wissen: Schlüpfer sind im Schrittbereich mit einem Spezialstoff  ausgestattet, der Fürze filtert, um unangenehme Gerüche zu reduzieren.  Genau dieser Spezialstoff ist auch in die andere Richtung nutzbar.  Praktischerweise verfügt jeder Schlüpfer über zwei große Gucklöcher,  sodass sie im Alltag bequem nutzbar sind. ..."_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Internet


----------



## HardwareHighlander (28. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht, was eine "Chirurgie-Krankenschwester" zu einer Viruserkrankung beitragen koennte, aber - wie es der Zufall will, ist meine Partnerin auch im Universitaetsklinikum Duisburg-Essen beschaeftigt. Meine Quelle beobachtet die Entwicklung zwar sicher nicht sorglos, aber auch nicht so schnappatmend wie Du / Deine Quelle.



Von schnappatmend war auch gar keine Rede, sondern dass hinten und vorne nicht genügend Material da ist um die Ärzte und Schwestern zu schützen, das ist übrigens auch dauerhaft so.
Man ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht darauf vorbereitet und offenbar hast du dagegen ja gar kein Argument, denn jetzt argumentierst du wirklich mit Gefühlen.
Vielleicht bedarf es auch eine  richtigen Krise, damit man da mal richtig durchwischt, offenbar braucht es das.


JePe schrieb:


> Wer ist "Politik"? Ist in Deiner Vorstellung wirklich Jens Spahn..



Die Regierung, SPD, Grüne, vor allem CDU, der ganze Mist, der dafür Verantwortlich ist, dass das Gesundheitswesen quasi privatisiert wurde. Und nein die AfD wäre nicht besser, die würde es wahrscheinlich noch neoliberaler gestalten.
Und nein, nicht Jens Spahn alleine, wer sagt das denn? Gewählt werden wird Laschet sicherlich nicht, Spahn wird ihn runterziehen, das habe ich gesagt. Spahn ist nicht an allem Schuld, wieso auch, aber er ist in der Verantwortung als Minister...



JePe schrieb:


> - fuer den ich hier gewiss keine Lobeshymnen anstimmen werde - fuer jede Dorfkirmes, jeden Karnevalsumzug und jedes schmutzige Skalpell in einem deutschen Krankenhaus hoechstpersoenlich verantwortlich?



Sagt wer?



JePe schrieb:


> Liegt nicht ein wenig Verantwortung auch bei den Veranstaltern und Besuchern solcher Events (warum gehen die Menschen dahin?)



Klar, aber erstmal sollte man es wie in der Schweiz absagen und mit einer Grippe geht doch heute auch jeder in die Arbeit - weil ist ja vom Chef so gefordert.
Nur nicht zu lange krank machen.



JePe schrieb:


> Haben die Verantwortlichen in den medizinischen Einrichtungen nicht auch Entscheidungskompetenzen? Und haelst Du es, so rein theoretisch, auch fuer moeglich, einfach mal Unrecht zu haben?



Also bezweifelst du das das Grundproblem kein politisches ist, sondern es an den Einrichtungen liegt, die sparen müssen, wo es geht, damit sie Gewinne machen? Okay.


JePe schrieb:


> Nein, Nein, Nein.  Es *muss* Staatsversagen sein. Wundert mich eh, dass das Wort noch nicht verwendet wurde.



Sieht doch ganz danach aus, dass das Grundproblem nicht der Arzt, die Krankenschwestern, die Hausärzte oder, oder, oder ist, sondern die Politik, die nicht die nötigen Mittel zur Verfügung stellt, um die Krankenversorgung auf für Deutschland angemessene Verhältnisse anzuheben.
Oder entscheidet bei dir die Krankenschwester, dass die Exporte für Schutzkleidung jetzt erst gestoppt werden? Wieso gibt es keine Anlaufstelle für kostenfreien Mundschutz, oder erstmal ausreichende Mengen für die Praxen? Vorsorge? Ungenügend.
Das sagen Experten, du willst mir ja nur aus Prinzip nicht recht geben, ist ja rechtsextrimistisch sich über Missstände zu beschweren, die schon seit Jahrzehnten auf der Hand liegen.

Spahn meinte, es sei nicht abzusehen gewesen, dass sich ein Infizierter auf Karnevalsmessen rumtreibe. Der Bursche ist weg! Sauber!...
CDU ist weg, AfD wird kommen... yippieh!


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"... Diesen Alltagsgegenstand dürfte jeder im Haus haben. Was die wenigsten  wissen: Schlüpfer sind im Schrittbereich mit einem Spezialstoff  ausgestattet, der Fürze filtert, um unangenehme Gerüche zu reduzieren.  Genau dieser Spezialstoff ist auch in die andere Richtung nutzbar.  Praktischerweise verfügt jeder Schlüpfer über zwei große Gucklöcher,  sodass sie im Alltag bequem nutzbar sind. ..."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funktioniert bei meinen Modellen nicht glaub ich. Bei mir fehlt dem geruch nach zu urteilen ganz offensichtlich der Spezialstoff der Fürze filtert. 

Aber die Schutzwirkung gegen Coronaviren dürfte der von normalen Papiermasken tatsächlich sehr ähnlich sein. Wobei... wahrscheinlich vergrößert sich der durchschnittliche Abstand den die Menschen zu dir einhalten wenn du so rumläufst auf deutlich über 2 Meter... bringt also doch was.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Februar 2020)

Ich komme gerade vom Einkaufen. Wie heute (?) bekannt wurde kommt der erste Corona-Kranke aus Hessen aus Wetzlar, ca. 30KM von mir entfernt. Ich hab die Sache mit diesem Corona immer nur nebenher verfolgt, und war irgendwie immer der Meinung, dass die Jungs da ein wenig übertreiben. Eigentlich denke ich das immer noch. Aber die Auswirkungen bekommt man jetzt auch bei uns zu spüren.

Im Aldi oder im Lidl waren Dinge wie Mehl, Milch, Küchentücher, Toilettenpapier, Konservendosen, Seife und Seifenspender, Margarine, Jodsalz usw. schon komplett oder zu 99% ausverkauft. Im Edeka (da war ich als erstes) hab ich nur kurz zwei Sachen geholt, mich da aber schon darüber gewundert, warum so viele Kassen wie noch nie geöffnet waren.

Jetzt wird es ja in China seit 8 (?) Wochen immer schlimmer. Daher frage ich mich, wenn wir hier am Anfang stehen, und in den Supermärkten hier in der Gegend (Hessen, Lahn-Dill-Kreis) schon die ersten Produkte nicht nur ausverkauft sind, sondern der Filialleiter Zweifel hat, dass die [Liefer-] Situation nächste Woche besser wird, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass die Regale in den nächsten Wochen - wenn es, und das wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, immer mehr Kranke in Deutschland geben wird - immer leerer werden?

Ich verfalle jetzt noch nicht in Panik, zumal ich als "Hobby-Prepper" eh jederzeit locker 3 Monate ohne Einkäufe ausharren könnte, aber ganz "kalt" läßt es mich auch nicht, wenn ich vor komplett leeren Regalen stehe. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Merkt man schon was in euren Supermärkten? Oder habt ihr selbst vielleicht schon angefangen dieses und jenes mal etwas mehr auf Vorrat zu halten?


Edit:


Ok, evtl. übertreibt dieser Kunde es ein wenig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Die Corona-Angst geht jetzt in Deutschland um –  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## _Berge_ (28. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ....




Mich hat es bislang auch kalt gelassen und empfand es so, dass viel Panik gemacht wird.

Aber der Fall aus Wetzlar ist bei mir auch 30-40km entfernt, noch dazu ist es ein bekannter einer Arbeitskollegin, Angst oder Panik hab ich nicht, aber etwas mulmig wird mir schon wenn ich dran denke wie "nah" das schon ist

Was Vorräte angeht sind wir immer ganz gut dabei, aber eher aus Gewohnheit bzw. Läuft man doppelt ein weil's noch auf'n Zettel stand ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Parallel zum Impfstoff setze ich auch auf Medikamente:
Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 - Erste Ansaetze fuer Medikamente, die gegen Coronavirus wirken koennten

Darum ist jede Verzögerung und Verlangsamung der Pandemie hilfreich




INU.ID schrieb:


> Ok, evtl. übertreibt dieser Kunde es ein wenig...



Das hängt doch ganz davon ab, welche Vorerkrankungen man hat. Wenn Du als Asthmatiker mit Nienentransplantation, halber Lunge nach dem Lungenkrebs weisst, dass Dir dieser Virus den Rest geben würde, bist Du dann sorglos im Tropical Islands in Brandenburg, in dem sich gerade für vier Tage ein Infizierter herumgetrieben hat, oder kaufst Du ein paar Lebensmittel mit Maske ein, um die nächsten zwei Wochen mit Distanz und in Ruhe das Geschehen zu beobachten?

Überigens ist dieses Bild ein Redakteur, der die Reaktionen der Bevölkerung testen will.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Merkt man schon was in euren Supermärkten? Oder habt ihr selbst vielleicht schon angefangen dieses und jenes mal etwas mehr auf Vorrat zu halten?



Bei mir alles voll. Macht halt was aus, wenn man nördlich der Elbe wohnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Merkt man schon was in euren Supermärkten?


Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb:

Ich  bin jetzt völlig verunsichert. Ich war gerade meinen Tageseinkauf  machen, 
denn warum sollte ich Vorräte anlegen, und was habe ich im  Geschäft gesehen? 
ALLE REGAL WAREN VOLL!!

Das kann doch nur  bedeuteten, dass inwischen soviele Menschen krank sind, 
dass sie nicht  mehr zum Einkaufen kommen. 
WARUM  WIRD DAS VERSCHWIEGEN?
Bleiben Sie ruhig. LEGEN SIE VORRAETE AN! Corona ist nicht schlimmer als eine Grippewelle. BEREITS 53 DEUTSCHE INFIZIERT!!


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb:
> 
> Ich  bin jetzt völlig verunsichert. Ich war gerade meinen Tageseinkauf  machen,
> denn warum sollte ich Vorräte anlegen, und was habe ich im  Geschäft gesehen?
> ...


Es gibt bereits Verarschen.
die gute
YouTube
die schlechte
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

_"...Aus dem Kreis Heinsberg stammt auch das Ehepaar, bei dem die  Erkrankung in Nordrhein-Westfalen zuerst festgestellt worden ist. Der  Mann liegt mit einer schweren Lungenentzündung im Krankenhaus, auch  seine Frau wird stationär behandelt. Eine Sperrzone für Heinsberg sei  nicht in der Debatte. "Für uns ist häusliche Quarantäne das Mittel der  Wahl." 

Es werde nicht jede Person in Quarantäne geschickt, die  potenziell mit einem Erkrankten in Kontakt gekommen sein könnte. "Sonst  müsste ich meinen halben Krisenstab in Quarantäne schicken", sagte  Pusch. Insgesamt befänden sich im Kreis rund 1000 Personen in  Quarantäne.
_
_Dieses Vorgehen widerspricht dem eindringlichen Appell von  Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn, möglichst alle Kontaktpersonen zu  isolieren. Spahn hatte am Vortag in einer Pressekonferenz erklärt, dass  diese Maßnahme wichtig sei, um das Ausbruchsgeschehen zu verlangsamen  und einzudämmen - und dass darauf der Fokus des von der Bundesregierung  eingerichteten Krisenstabs liege. ... 

... "Inzwischen gibt es zu viele Querverbindungen und mögliche  Infektionsquellen im Kreis Heinsberg", sagte nun Landrat Pusch. Es sei  gar nicht mehr möglich, alle Kontaktpersonen nachzuvollziehen. Auch  Schulen und Kindergärten wolle er nicht schließen. Der Fokus liege  darauf sicherzustellen, dass tatsächlich Erkrankte schnellstmöglich vom  Hausarzt untersucht würden und über das weitere Verfahren entschieden  werde. "Wir befinden uns gerade auf einem schmalen Grat zwischen die  Lage ernst nehmen und Panik verbreiten", sagte Pusch."_
Coronavirus-Krisenort: Heinsberg kann Covid-19-Infektionsketten nicht mehr nachvollziehen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Merkt man schon was in euren Supermärkten? Oder habt ihr selbst vielleicht schon angefangen dieses und jenes mal etwas mehr auf Vorrat zu halten?


Bei uns ist das noch nicht so schlimm. Ausser Desinfektionsmittel.
Wir haben unseren ganz normalen wöchentlichen Einkauf gemacht.
Manche Lebensmittel haben wir eh immer auf Vorrat. 
Im Tiefkühlschrank & Konserven.
Damit würden wir auch ein paar Wochen auskommen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Februar 2020)

Hier über dem Nord-Ostsee Kanal sieht es auch noch gut aus mit Lebensmitteln. Hygieneartikel ist alles weg aber ansonsten hat man alles bekommen. Mich regt es nun vor allem auf das diese Ratten aus den Löchern kriechen, die sich eingedeckt haben mit Hygieneartikeln um sie mit Wucher zu verkaufen. Sicher ich muß da nicht kaufen und würde es auch nicht tun wenn ich nix hätte aber sich an der Angst der anderen Menschen bereichern? Finde ich komplett unnötig.


----------



## Slezer (28. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> [..]
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Merkt man schon was in euren Supermärkten?  [..]



Wir haben hier im Ort netto, Lidl, Aldi, Rewe und Edeka.

Überall waren Nudeln, reis, Salz, Zucker, Mehr, Klopapier, Küchenrolle, sämtliche Konserven und Getränke leer. 

Aldi hat mit einem Umsatz von 30k gerechnet und diesen haben die um 12uhr schon erreicht.

Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen, nicht wegen dem Virus sondern einfach das ich nichts mehr zum Futtern kaufen kann. Ich werde morgen rumfahren und mich eindecken


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2020)

Bzgl. Nahrung: Einfach einen 20kg Sack Futtermöhren kaufen. Die meisten in dem Sack erfüllen nur nicht die Handelsanforderungen ala Kerzengerade, nicht abgebrochen, ... , sind aber problemlos verzehrbar und günstig³.


----------



## geisi2 (28. Februar 2020)

Ich bin Krisengewinnler und hab keine Panik. Der erhöhte Bedarf an Prepperhütten wird den Umsatz steigern und ich hab nen autarken Produktionskreislauf. Falls der Strom ausfällt hol ich mir einfach ein paar BWL "Leistungsträger" die in der Freizeit gerne auf dem Rennrad sitzen und dann meine Säge antreiben. Für mehr kann man die eh nicht gebrauchen...

Alkohol und Kippen werden morgen in Massen gekauft. Oder gleich die Mega Turbo Großpackungen Tabak? Die beste Krisenwährung. Gummis sind bestimmt auch nicht schlecht wenn es bald die Pille nicht mehr gibt. Oder doch Schafdarm? Nach zwei Bier fällt mir bestimmt noch mehr ein....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mir eben eine Polizei-Uniform gekauft, damit kann ich dann jederzeit bei Bedarf Lebensmittel requirieren


Dieser Beitrag könnte Ironie enthalten


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2020)

Hier bei uns, Nähe Hannover, wurde auch mehr gekauft (Nudeln und Salz) ist mir aufgefallen, aber Konserven und alles andere war noch zu haben, habe sogar noch 4 x Packungen Sagrotan Desinfektions-Tücher bekommen, also hier ist alles noch im Grünen Bereich. Handseife gab es auch noch in rauen Mengen, von allen Herstellern. Wir Niedersachsen sind sowieso von Natur aus cooler.

Edit:

Gute Idee, muss mal schauen, ob ich auch noch eine bekomme.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Coronavirus in Deutschland: Tourismus-Boerse ITB in Berlin abgesagt | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (28. Februar 2020)

Ein Bekannter hat mir gerade ein Bild aus Mönchengladbach geschickt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Er sagt "Nudeln, Reis, Gemüse, Seifen alles ausverkauft."


----------



## geisi2 (28. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben eine Polizei-Uniform gekauft, damit kann ich dann jederzeit bei Bedarf Lebensmittel requirieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Beitrag könnte Ironie enthalten


Alternativ das Krankenschwestern Outfit. Dann bist du VIP und musst keinen Zwang ausüben. Fressen gegen medizinische Versorgung

Kacke ich hab bei meinem den Warnhiweis vergessen...


Ach und was war der Don doch aufgebracht als ich gestern geschrieben habe das Infektionsketten nicht mehr nachvollziehbar wären. Bewusste Falschaussage und so...ich würde Spahns Worte bewusst verdrehen (um Panik zu schüren?)
Coronavirus-Krisenort: Heinsberg kann Covid-19-Infektionsketten nicht mehr nachvollziehen - DER SPIEGEL

Momentan finde ich es persönlich wahnsinnig schwierig die Lage einzuschätzen. Weder die wirkliche Gefahr durch den Virus ansich noch die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen die ich für gefährlicher halte. Ich glaube das beste ist man kümmert sich um sein Umfeld und bereitet sich im Rahmen vor aber ansonsten kann man eh nicht viel machen. 
Grundsätzlich ist ein "Schau auf die Taten nicht auf die Worte" bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Alte Lebensweisheit von Omi und Opi


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Ich könnte gerade schon wieder kotzen. Da läuft die Tagesschau und zuerst heißt es, dass Quarantäne freiwillig ist und erst nach richterlichem Beschluss umgesetzt werden muss. Klasse Leute, man muss es den Menschen nicht auf die Nase binden in einem Land voller hemmungsloser Egoisten. Und dann kommen die lachenden Passanten mit_ "Ist doch nur eine leichte Grippe"_.  NEIN, ES IST KEINE HARMLOSE GRIPPE. 

Wir müssen uns nicht verrückt machen, wir werden über die nächsten 2-3 Jahre eh alle einmal die Infektion bekommen, so der Leiter des Robert-Koch Institutes, aber man sollte zumindest darauf achten, keine alten Menschen zu infizieren. Wenn wir die Krankheit über zwei Jahre strecken, reichen für die schweren Fälle die Intensivbetten.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns nicht verrückt machen, wir werden über die nächsten 2-3 Jahre eh alle einmal die Infektion bekommen, so der Leiter des Robert-Koch Institutes, aber man sollte zumindest darauf achten, keine alten Menschen zu infizieren.


Ich hoffe mal das es bis dahin eine Impfung gibt oder wirksame Medikamente.
Weil ich gesundheitlich vorbelastet bin.
Sonst kann ich den Löffel abgeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es bis dahin eine Impfung gibt oder wirksame Medikamente.
> Weil ich gesundheitlich vorbelastet bin.
> Sonst kann ich den Löffel abgeben.


Unter Intensivmedizin wirst Du den Löffel nicht abgeben. Einzig, wenn hier wirklich alle Betten belegt sind, wird es eng. Darum schaut man die nächsten kalten Wochen, dass man verschont bleibt, noch ist abgesehen von Heinsfeld, nirgendwo eine reale Chance der Ansteckung, dann kommt der warme Sommer, da ist der Virus weck,  um dann im Herbst, schon besser an den Menschen angepasst und darum mit schwächerem Verlauf, den nächsten Ausbruch zu bewerten.

Wird schon!


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es bis dahin eine Impfung gibt oder wirksame Medikamente.
> Weil ich gesundheitlich vorbelastet bin.
> Sonst kann ich den Löffel abgeben.



Immer gut die Hände waschen. 
Hygiene rettet mehr Menschen als es jeder Arzt vermag.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2020)

Also heute im Rewe waren gefühlt weniger Artikel da als sonst, allerdings war ich auch noch nie an einem Freitag dort.
Dieser Virus ist eine riesige Herausforderung, wenn aber jeder seinen Beitrag leistet ist es doch zu schaffen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Februar 2020)

Ich war eben auch noch mal im Edeka Center (also eins von den ganz großen). Ich mag mich täuschen, aber auch hier waren die Dosen ungewöhnlich dezimiert, haltbare Milch gab es fast gar keine mehr (egal ob mit oder ohne Lactose etc.). Dafür waren die Bierregale voll...dabei weis doch jedes Kind das man, sofern man krank ist, immer viel trinken soll

Interessant ist die Meldung von 19:01 Uhr:
Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 21:00 Frankreich schafft Haendedruck ab: 57 Infizierte  +++ - n-tv.de

Das bestätigt mich irgendwie in meiner Vermutung. 
Erstens scheint es nicht so kritisch zu sein wie gern dargestellt (sonst hätte es schon früher auffallen _müssen_). Zweitens tummelt sich das Virus auch in Europa schon länger unentdeckt. 
Ich denke eine gesunde Vorsicht ist dennoch angebracht, entgegen dem Grundtenor habe auch ich mich Schritt für Schritt für etwa zwei Wochen mit haltbaren Lebensmitteln eingedeckt. Letztlich brauch die Sache nur irgendwo in der Umgebung auszubrechen, man selbst ist evtl. gar nicht betroffen, aber dann sitzt man zu Hause fest. Vielleicht brauche ichs, vielleicht nicht. Dann verbrauch ich z.B. die Dosen bei der nächsten Kajaktour. Gibt nix schöneres als ne Büchse Ravioli nach nem langen Tag im Boot. 

@Rotkaeppchen:
Sehe ich ähnlich. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck die Wirtschaft verhält sich rationaler als sämtliche Behörden. Bei uns wurden sämtliche Dienstreisen bis auf Weiteres untersagt. Nur in Ausnahmen sollen noch Reisen innerhalb von Europa genehmigt werden.
Heute morgen gucke ich bei WA rein...was sehe ich da bei einer Kollegin im Status: "Italien ich komme". Ohne Worte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Heute morgen gucke ich bei WA rein...was  sehe ich da bei einer Kollegin im Status: "Italien ich komme". Ohne  Worte.


Frag sie, ob Du ihr Büro haben kannst .... 



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Gibt nix schöneres als ne Büchse Ravioli nach nem langen Tag im Boot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darf ich Dir ein paar tolle Eintopfgerichte näher bringen, die ich beim Campen immer mache? Würglich, Ravioli, ja, kann man essen, mit Zwiebel und Tomatenmark verfeinert. Es ist in der Dose aber immer laberig. Auch beim Paddeln gibt es überall den nächsten kleinen Markt, auf dem man sich mit frischem Gemüse eindeckt, wenn Du nciht gerad emitten in der Pampa bist



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Interessant ist die Meldung von 19:01 Uhr:
> Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 21:00 Frankreich schafft Haendedruck ab: 57 Infizierte  +++ - n-tv.de


Hat die AfD aus rein medizinischen Gründen auch schon gefordert:
Statt Haendeschuetteln: AfD empfiehlt wegen Coronavirus neuen kontaktlosen Gruss


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Februar 2020)

Wüsste nicht was an der Entscheidung jetzt besonders lächerlich wäre (aber der Bezug zur AfD darf natürlich auch hier nicht fehlen ). Zumal die Überschrift aus dem Liveticker kompletter Schwachsinn ist - Es handelt sich lediglich um eine durchaus sinnvolle Empfehlung.

In Lappland gestaltet sich das schwierig mit dem Einkaufen unterwegs...
So weit braucht man aber nicht zu reisen, auch in Brandenburg gibs genug Ecken wo man nicht mal eben aus dem Boot fällt und einkaufen kann.  Ansonsten bleibt für mich häufig auch der Risikofaktor praktisch meine gesamte Ausrüstung unbeaufsichtigt zurück zu lassen. Dann lieber ne Dose 
Es geht ja auch nicht im Kern darum, sondern darum das jeder vorsorgen kann und die Lebensmittel am Ende nicht wegwerfen brauch.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Unter Intensivmedizin wirst Du den Löffel nicht abgeben. Einzig, wenn hier wirklich alle Betten belegt sind, wird es eng. Darum schaut man die nächsten kalten Wochen, dass man verschont bleibt, noch ist abgesehen von Heinsfeld, nirgendwo eine reale Chance der Ansteckung, dann kommt der warme Sommer, da ist der Virus weck,  um dann im Herbst, schon besser an den Menschen angepasst und darum mit schwächerem Verlauf, den nächsten Ausbruch zu bewerten.
> 
> Wird schon!


Der Mann von dem Pärchen welches sich infiziert hatte, liegt wohl auf der Intensivstation mit Lungenversagen und muß künstlich beatmet werden.  
Ich weiß nicht wie weit man sich davon noch erholen kann. Und ob die Lungen danach wieder funktionieren.
Ich habe wohl leichte COPD und Schlafapnoe habe ich auch seit 10 Jahren.
Außerdem Bluthochdruck und nehme schon seit 3 Jahren Tabletten.
Da kann ich echt nur hoffen davon verschont zu bleiben.
Weil selbst wenn ichs überlebe möchte ich nicht ewig an Maschinen hängen.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Februar 2020)

Mal was anderes  (Thema Medikamente) 
Lang Lebe der Markt  

https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video...-medikamentenmangel-und-seine-folgen-100.html

Knappe Medikamente - makro vom 28.02.2020 - 3sat-Mediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Lang Lebe der Markt


Was hat der Markt für ein Interesse an Menschenleben, Humanismus, etc? 
Darum dürfen bestimmte Themen eben niemals in die Hände des Marktes
gelegt werden. Wir bewegen uns immer mehr zum Nachtwächterstaat
Nachtwaechterstaat | bpb

Auch das Coronavirus wird ganz sicher dch den Markt geregelt, gaaanz sicher


----------



## Lotto (28. Februar 2020)

Die Ansteckungsrate ist ja exponentiell, d.h. es kann alles sehr schnell gehen.
Und jeder weiß das ein Teil der Deutschen auch im Urlaub schon um 5 Uhr die Liegen mit Handtüchern reserviert.
Sprich: an einem gewissen Punkt stürmen einige Individuuen die Supermärkte und hauen ganze Paletten in die Einkaufswagen (und sei es nur um im Fall der Fälle Kapital draus zu schlagen).
Der Dumme ist dann der einigermaßen besonne Bürger.
Ich hab jetzt nicht gebunkert, aber von den Dingen die ich eh regelmäßig esse hab ich heute teilweise dann doch eine(!) Packung mehr in den Einkaufwagen geworfen. Auf dem Parkplatz (Südosten von Niedersachsen) hab ich auch schon zwei Paare gesehen die hatten beide den Kofferraum bis zum Anschlag voll. Aber das waren Ausnahmen. Nur, wie schon geschrieben, reicht es halt wenn eine Minderheit vollkommen austickt und die haltbaren Dinge in Massen leer kauft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Nur, wie schon geschrieben, reicht es halt wenn eine Minderheit vollkommen austickt und die haltbaren Dinge in Massen leer kauft.


Wir sind nicht in der Zone. Die Regale sind morgen wieder voll.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Februar 2020)

Sollte wirklich die Panik um sich greifen, wirst du keinen LKW Fahrer mehr finden der Supermärkte in "heißen" Gebieten beliefert. Und ohne die täglichen Anlieferungen sind die Märkte innerhalb von nicht einmal einem Tag leer (auch ohne Weltuntergangshamsterer).
Kein Trucker ist mehr auf seinen Arbeitsplatz bei Firma XY angewiesen, heute geht er einfach nicht mehr zur Arbeit, morgen fährt er woanders. Nur mal so...

Mich würde interessieren wie das in Italien in den abgesperrten Gebieten funktioniert, denn der Markt in Europa ist im Transportbereich überall der gleiche.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2020)

Dann machen wir halt den Transport zusammen mit anderen KatS Einheiten.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann machen wir halt den Transport zusammen mit anderen KatS Einheiten.



Das würde ich auch vermuten, nur wurden Trapos und Logistiker ja auch umfangreich zusammengestrichen. Angeblich ists ja billiger zivil zu fahren.


----------



## Godslayer666 (28. Februar 2020)

Was ist eigentlich ansteckender? Der Virus oder dann doch eher Menschen die gerade in "stummer" Massenhysterie die Regale leer kaufen und ihr "Umfeld" damit anstecken?


----------



## geisi2 (28. Februar 2020)

Coronavirus/Covid-19: Wie hoch ist das Risiko, sich durch Gegenstaende anzustecken? | Gesundheit
Keine Belege...nicht nachgewiesen...bla bla
Auf der anderen Seite waschen die Chinesen ihr Geld oder desinfizieren ganze Städte...
Besser wäre es doch erstmal davon auszugehen...denn wenn Belege und nachgewiesen ist es meistens zu spät.
Der dumme Banker ist wirklich nicht für den Job geeignet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ansteckender? Der Virus oder dann doch eher Menschen die gerade in "stummer" Massenhysterie die Regale leer kaufen und ihr "Umfeld" damit anstecken?



Sagen wir mal so, so lange du alleine zu Hause bleibst kann dich nichts und niemand anstecken. Blöderweise wollen und können die Leute das nicht. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Besser wäre es doch erstmal davon auszugehen.


Deswegen machen die Chinesen das ja...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, so lange du alleine zu Hause bleibst kann dich nichts und niemand anstecken. Blöderweise wollen und können die Leute das nicht.


Da sind wir Gamer perfekte Infektionssenken

So, muss jetzt weiterspielen


----------



## geisi2 (28. Februar 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ansteckender? Der Virus oder dann doch eher Menschen die gerade in "stummer" Massenhysterie die Regale leer kaufen und ihr "Umfeld" damit anstecken?



Wenns um gefährlicher geht...Relativierer die das Thema nicht Ernst nehmen und dann lustig weil ja "nur eine Grippe" andere mit einem Virus anstecken an dem man schwer bis tödlich erkranken kann...
Im übrigen habe ich bisher weder Menschen in Panik noch Hysterische getroffen...ich denke mal viele wissen nicht mehr was Panik oder Hysterie überhaupt heisst.
Ob es wirklich so blöd ist in der jetzigen Situation etwas vorzusorgen?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Februar 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ansteckender? Der Virus oder dann doch eher Menschen die gerade in "stummer" Massenhysterie die Regale leer kaufen und ihr "Umfeld" damit anstecken?



Im Grunde bin ich da auch kein Anhänger von, allerdings ists wie erwähnt wohl in der derzeitigen Lage nicht verkehrt und "falsch" machst du sicher auch nichts damit (wobei man es sicher auch übertreiben kann). Nicht umsonst wurden die Empfehlungen zum Katastrophenschutz (die eigentlich nicht besonders extrem sind) wieder aus der Versenkung hervor geholt. Brauchst dus nicht, verbrauchst du es halt nach und nach. Auf Hilfe von "Nachbarn" brauche ich in einer Großstadt nicht zu hoffen.

Nur mal so: Ende letzten Jahres (?) ist in einem nicht unerheblichen Teil von Berlin der Strom für längere Zeit ausgefallen. Im Radio habe ich dann im Laufe der Zeit jemanden von der Feuerwehr gehört, der geäußert hat das die Menschen ohne Heizung und Strom tatsächlich auf längere ZEit drohen zu erfrieren (!). Das fand ich schon extrem, offensichtlich ist jeglicher gesunder Menschenverstand abhanden gekommen. Ohne Strom kann ich nichts zu essen machen, ohne Heizung erfriere ich...

Offensichtlich haben viele nicht einmal mehr das nötigste daheim und damit meine ich nicht das neuste iPhone.


----------



## Godslayer666 (28. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ob es wirklich so blöd ist in der jetzigen Situation etwas vorzusorgen?


Blöd ist das in keiner Weise, dies wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken. 
Den Virus an sich und die derzeitige globale Situation nehme ich schon ernst, nur finde ich es dann doch ein wenig "surreal" wenn ganze Regale leer gekauft werden, weil die "Gefahr" quasi Nahe ist und vorher sich kaum Gedanken gemacht worden ist. Wie du ja auch schon zitiert hast, dass manche dies nur als "Grippe" wahrnehmen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Februar 2020)

Dann entschuldige ich mich für meinen etwas schroffen Ton 

Verhältnismäßigkeit ist wohl das Stichwort.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Den Virus an sich und die derzeitige globale Situation nehme ich schon ernst, nur finde ich es dann doch ein wenig "surreal" wenn ganze Regale leer gekauft werden, weil die "Gefahr" quasi Nahe ist und vorher sich kaum Gedanken gemacht worden ist.



Das liegt aber auch viel daran, dass die Lagerhaltungen heutzutage so minimalst wie möglich gehalten werden da das ja billiger ist.
Es müssen ja heute keine zig Leute mehr in nen mittleren Supermarkt laufen bis der kein Klopapier oder Dosenravioli mehr hat -  heute reichen da 20 Mann wo jeder 20 Dosen will und das wars.

Wenns WIRKLICH Panikhamsterkäufe geben würde wäre ein Supermarkt 3 Minuten nachdem er geöffnet hat ausverkauft. Im günstigsten Falle (dann, wenn die Leute zivilisiert genug sind brav einzuladen, zu zahlen und zu gehen - realistischer im Panikfall ist nachts Backstein ins Fenster werfen, greifen was geht, alle ggf. im Weg umrempeln und weglaufen).


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Februar 2020)

Falls irgendjemand immer noch denkt, man könne Corona mit der Grippe vergleichen:
Explainer: Coronavirus reappears in discharged patients, raising questions in containment fight - Reuters

Coronavirus-Impfung: Schwerwiegendes Problem bei der Entwicklung

Demnach fühle ich mich mittlerweile doch genötigt, mir eine ABC-Maske zu besorgen.
Let them laugh.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

Weltaerztebund-Chef: "Virus bleibt und wir werden mit Grippe-Art Covid-19 leben" - FOCUS Online

Das sieht nach der weißen Flagge aus. Italien gibt den Kampf auch schrittweise auf, indem sie Lombardei wieder öffnen und nur bei Symptomen testen werden wie in Wuhan. Alle 40+ Leute werden wohl unfreiwillig Russisch Roulette mit ihrem Leben  spielen müssen..
Ich überlege mal, welche Strategie ertragreicher ist, ganz am Anfang oder am Ende zu erkranken? 
Ich denke, dass man am Anfang besser versorgt ist, am Ende wissen aber die Mediziner mehr. Mittendrin wäre lebensgefährlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Falls irgendjemand immer noch denkt, man könne Corona mit der Grippe vergleichen:
> Explainer: Coronavirus reappears in discharged patients, raising questions in containment fight - Reuters
> 
> Coronavirus-Impfung: Schwerwiegendes Problem bei der Entwicklung
> ...


Der Andockungsmechanismus ähnelt HIV/Ebola und ist anders als bei Sars aus 2004 mit ACE2 als Einfallstor.
Coronavirus 'could be 1,000 times more infectious than SARS, scientists warn | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Februar 2020)

Ich finde den Bericht über den Patienten aus Bayern sehr gut. Danke dafür. Alles Gute weiterhin für Ihn/Sie. Übrigens vermisse ich solche Berichte absolut, was ist aus den "Infizierten" geworden, wie begegnen andere ihnen? Aber klar, damit lässt sich keine Auflage machen.
Das gesellschaftliche Stigma ist wohl das Schlimmste, die Leute sind hysterisch sobald es ihnen an den Kragen gehen _könnte. _Dabei kann niemand etwas dafür wenn er sich irgendwo unwissentlich ansteckt.

Das die Krankheit extrem infektiös ist, darüber brauchen wir denke ich nicht mehr reden (siehe Iran - wenns selbst die "Eliten" erwischt, bleibt wirklich keiner verschont).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> (siehe Iran - wenns selbst die "Eliten" erwischt, bleibt wirklich keiner verschont).


Sehe ich anders, denn Menschen in diesen Führungsebenen haben täglich hunderte Kontakte 



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Falls irgendjemand immer noch denkt, man könne Corona mit der Grippe vergleichen:
> Explainer: Coronavirus reappears in discharged patients, raising questions in containment fight - Reuters
> 
> Coronavirus-Impfung: Schwerwiegendes Problem bei der Entwicklung
> ...


Und alles das sollte alle Politiker in der Welt dazu veranlassen, Quarantänen auszubrechen. Wenn ich diese Jecken in Heinsberg höre, dann kommt mir die Galle hoch. Und wenn ihr Karnevalisten alle miteinander  Flüssigkeiten ausgetauscht habt, dann geht doch einfach alle miteinander in Quarantäne. Die einzige Chance gegen dieses Virus ist die Eindämmung. Und die sollte konsequent erfolgen.

Und hier weltweite  Informationen
- Hier der nächste, der eine zweite Infektion bekam:
Israeli who recovered in Japan develops coronavirus again in Israel - The Jerusalem Post

- Herkunft des Virus weiter offen:
Covid-19: Neues Raetsel um den Ursprung des Virus - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

- Auch spannend
*Der chinesische Topexperte für Erkrankungen der Atemwege, Zhong  Nanshan, sagte am Donnerstag, dass das erstmalige Auftreten des Covid-19  in China nicht notwendigerweise bedeute, das das Virus auch in China  entstanden sei. Andere Wissenschaftler gingen davon aus, dass das  Covid-19 gleichzeitig weltweit an verschiedenen Orten entstanden sein  könne.*
Covid-19 „moeglicherweise nicht in China entstanden"_China.org.cn

- In den USA braut sich auch etwas zusammen:

*Coronavirus in Amerika                 :                           Wenn das mal gut geht
*_"... Dem zufolge kam ein Mitarbeiter einer  Medizin-Technik-Firma mit Grippesymptomen aus China zurück ins  heimatliche Florida. Er ließ sich testen, das Krankenhaus stellte ihm  dafür mehr als 3000 Dollar in Rechnung, von dem seine private  Versicherung nur die Hälfte trägt. Er hatte seinen Obamacare-Plan, der  mehr Kosten gedeckt hätte, wegen deutlicher Prämien-Anhebung durch die  Billigvariante ersetzt.                                                                                                    Dazu kommt,  dass viele Arbeitnehmer in niedrig bezahlten Berufen in der Regel keine  Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall haben, sie müssen sogar eine Kündigung  fürchten. Viele dieser Arbeitnehmer arbeiten im Gastgewerbe und in  Schnellrestaurants: Sie fassen das Essen an. ...

Trump  hat unterdessen seine Vizepräsident Mike Pence mit der Koordination der  Regierungsmaßnahmen zur Bekämpfung der Krankheit betraut. Zu seinen  ersten Maßnahmen gehörte es, den Ärzten in Bundesbehörden öffentliche  Stellungnahmen zu untersagen."_
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/coronavirus-in-amerika-wenn-das-mal-gut-geht-16656640.html

- Hausarzt in Görlitz bekommt keine Unterstützung
_"... Das Gesundheitsamt Görlitz sei trotz mehrmaliger Anrufe nicht erreichbar  gewesen, die Rettungsleitstelle in Hoyerswerda habe einen bereits  zugesagten Rettungswagen doch nicht geschickt. ..."_
http://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker...-zu-Risikobewertung-fuer-Grossveranstaltungen

...


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Blöd ist das in keiner Weise, dies wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken.
> Den Virus an sich und die derzeitige globale Situation nehme ich schon ernst, nur finde ich es dann doch ein wenig "surreal" wenn ganze Regale leer gekauft werden, weil die "Gefahr" quasi Nahe ist und vorher sich kaum Gedanken gemacht worden ist. Wie du ja auch schon zitiert hast, dass manche dies nur als "Grippe" wahrnehmen.



Mittlerweile reagiere ich etwas empfindlich wenn ich was von Panik und Hyysterie lese. Heute wieder einer...er wolle nicht über den Virus berichten um keine Panik zu verbreiten...
Ganz ehrlich wer hat auch nur einen in der Realität/Umfeld erlebt der panisch oder hysterisch reagiert? Ich hab auch noch niemanden gesehen mit einem Schild "The end is near" wie man es in Filmen immer sieht. 

Information ist wichtig und wenn ich ständig feststelle das unsere Regierung uns eben nicht vernünftig informiert und ständig relativiert weil man uns für unmündige Kinder hält die damit nicht umgehen können weil man sonst panische Reaktionen befürchtet...ganz ehrlich halte ich den Durchschinttsdeutschen intelligenter als jeden der Politdsarsteller die wir momentan haben.

Heute gelesen das der Verdacht besteht das der Virus in Italien bereits mutiert ist. Ist auch nicht untypisch. Nur wäre es mMn jetzt eine angemessene Reaktion die Grenze nach Italien dichtzumachen und zu schauen was es mit der Mutation auf sich hat. Wenn ich es mit unbekannten Gefahren zu tun habe muss ich doppelt vorsichtig sein.
Wir sehen gerade in Südkorea was los ist die trotz massiven Testings und Nachverfolgung das Ding nicht in den Griff kriegen. Dagegen sind die Maßnahmen unserer Regierung dilettantisch und jeder der meint der Virus infiziert Deutsche aus Stolz weniger als den Koreaner wird sich täuschen...

Es wird eher eine Panik ausbrechen wenn die Menschen erst falsch beruhigt werden und dann plötzlich eine Extremsituation vor der Tür steht. Da ich mich sehr breit informiere und schon alles von unglaublich naiv bis unglaublich übertreiben gelesen habe müsste ich schon vor lauter Panik in die Klinik.

YouTube

Ab ca. 0:45 kurz lauschen was ein Dr. Ryan zu der jetzigen Situation an die Regierungen gerichtet so sagt...


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

Mich wundert es,

dass es bei Rewe, Netto und Konsorten

noch keine ABC-Vollschutzanzüge zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Lotto (29. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Ende letzten Jahres (?) ist in einem nicht unerheblichen Teil von Berlin der Strom für längere Zeit ausgefallen. Im Radio habe ich dann im Laufe der Zeit jemanden von der Feuerwehr gehört, der geäußert hat das die Menschen ohne Heizung und Strom tatsächlich auf längere ZEit drohen zu erfrieren (!). Das fand ich schon extrem, offensichtlich ist jeglicher gesunder Menschenverstand abhanden gekommen. Ohne Strom kann ich nichts zu essen machen, ohne Heizung erfriere ich...
> 
> Offensichtlich haben viele nicht einmal mehr das nötigste daheim und damit meine ich nicht das neuste iPhone.



In der Stadt hast du halt oft eher wenig Wohnraum. Da dann noch Dinge zu bunkern, die man sonst nie benötigt ist halt nicht so einfach. Ich hab mir mal die Liste vom Katastrophenschutz angeguckt und 95% davon hab ich nicht zuhause und würde mir das auch nie kaufen , d.h. das würde tatsächlich sonst nur im Schrank rumgammeln und Platz nehmen den ich einfach nicht habe. Sähe natürlich anders aus wenn man als Einzelperson 100m^2 bewohnen würde und nicht nur 40m^2.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Medikamente:
Klinische Studien des antiviralen Wirkstoffs laufen in China und den USA Coronavirus: 
Hilft Remdesivir gegen Covid-19? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> In der Stadt hast du halt oft eher wenig Wohnraum. Da dann noch Dinge zu bunkern, die man sonst nie benötigt ist halt nicht so einfach. Ich hab mir mal die Liste vom Katastrophenschutz angeguckt und 95% davon hab ich nicht zuhause und würde mir das auch nie kaufen , d.h. das würde tatsächlich sonst nur im Schrank rumgammeln und Platz nehmen den ich einfach nicht habe. Sähe natürlich anders aus wenn man als Einzelperson 100m^2 bewohnen würde und nicht nur 40m^2.



Ein Spirituskocher und ein paar Konserven,
passen auch in den kleinsten Schrank.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Mal wirder kurz ein Vergleich der Gesundshitssysteme. Ich hatte weiter oben einen Amerikaner verlinkt, der 3000,- Dollar für einen Test auf Corana-Viren zahlen sollte. Bei uns kostet das 200,-€, wenn es ein freiwilliger Selbsttest ist. 
Corona-Test: Wer kein Verdachtsfall ist, zahlt selbst

Wenn man sich den wirtschaftlichen Schaden eines Infizierten ansieht bin ich inzwischen auf für ausgiebige Testreihen, auch prophylaktische.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Februar 2020)

...war grade in einem der größten Kaufhäuser in der Region kaufen. Wow.

Bestätigte Cov19-Fälle im Saarland: 0
Konservendosen im Regal: 0
Klopapier kaufbar: 0
Seife und Desinfektionsmittelreserven: 0
Gesichtsausdruck mancher Leute die vor leeren Regalen stehen: Unbezahlbar.


Ich hätte ehrlich nicht damit gerechnet dass es schon so aussieht aber tatsächlich sind hier Hygieneartikel, Konservenessen und so weiter morgens um 10 schon ausverkauft.
Gut, dass ich von allem genannten immer ausreichend da habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann nie zu wenig BOOST haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gesichtsausdruck mancher Leute die vor leeren Regalen stehen: Unbezahlbar.


Und was machen diese Profis jetzt? Die werden andere Geschäfte leer kaufen. In der Summe wird der Gewinn des Einzelhandels hoffentlich andere wirtschaftliche Schäden ausgleichen. Anstatt des Italienurlaub gibt es jetzt halt eine volle Speiserkammer, und die muss zuerst gebaut werden. 

Das ist ein riesen Konjunkturprogramm


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...war grade in einem der größten Kaufhäuser in der Region kaufen. Wow.
> 
> Bestätigte Cov19-Fälle im Saarland: 0
> Konservendosen im Regal: 0
> ...



Bei uns war jetzt alles normal. War im Prinzip alles vorhanden.  Soweit haben wir jetzt auch alles zuhause um 2-3 Wochen über die Runden zu kommen.
Wenn dann nichts ist um so besser...dann wird das Zeug halt einfach so verbraucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Ich habe hier im Haus jetzt eine gegenseitige Hilfe arrangiert. Sollte widererwarten jemand unter Quarantäne kommen, soll er nur einen Zettel mit benötigten Waren an die Haustür hängen. Der oder die nächsten, die einkaufen gehen, streichen dann ab, was man kauften will, legt es vor die Tür und klopft oder ruft an, dass die Sachen da sind. Und so wachsen wir alle ein bisschen zusammen. Gerade die jungen Studenten, die noch keinen in der Stadt kennen, fanden die Idee gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Haus jetzt eine gegenseitige Hilfe arrangiert. Sollte widererwarten jemand unter Quarantäne kommen, soll er nur einen Zettel mit benötigten Waren an die Haustür hängen. Der oder die nächsten, die einkaufen gehen, streichen dann ab, was man kauften will, legt es vor die Tür und klopft oder ruft an, dass die Sachen da sind. Und so wachsen wir alle ein bisschen zusammen. Gerade die jungen Studenten, die noch keinen in der Stadt kennen, fanden die Idee gut.


Und du glaubst ernsthaft das sich Fremde helfen, wenn es richtig los geht? 
Auf jeder Survival Liste steht immer Eigenschutz ganz oben selbst vor Trinkwasser. Das ist nämlich mit Abstand auch das Wichtigste, denn wenn einem der Nachbar ein Messer in den Hals rammt, weil er Hunger hat, dann bringt einem der riesen Vorrat an Trinkwasser auch nichts mehr. Genauso wird sich niemand freiwillig bei seinem Nachbar infizieren, den man kaum kennt. Enge Freunde und Familie helfen sich, alle anderen sind auf sich gestellt. War bis jetzt schon immer so und wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft das sich Fremde helfen, wenn es richtig los geht? .


Wir kennen uns hier alle und ja, im Norden der Republik machen die Menschen das. Warum sollte ich beim Einkaufen nicht schnell frische Milch oder sonst etwas für den Nachbarn mitbringen. Das ist nun wirklich das natürlichste auf der Welt.


----------



## kero81 (29. Februar 2020)

Macht ihr ein Geschiss ey...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Februar 2020)

Wenn es wirklich zu einem echten Ausbruch kommt und die Grundversorgung zusammenbricht, dann gehen die Leute nach spätestens 1-2 Wochen aufeinander los.
Da würde ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche Absprachen mit losen Bekannten verlassen, denn dann ist man verlassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Macht ihr ein Geschiss ey...


Mein Hausarzt hat angefangen....

Corona in Niedersachsen: Hausaerzte fordern  Notfallzentren


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

Solange ich heute Abend beim Döner Mann noch was kriege, ist mir der Supermarkt egal.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mein Hausarzt hat angefangen....
> 
> Corona in Niedersachsen: Hausaerzte fordern  Notfallzentren


Paywall


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Und hier wieder etwas zum zynischen Lachen:

1. Schritt: Nord Korea richtet Corona Infizierte sofort hin:
North Korea deals with coronavirus by EXECUTING patient who ditched quarantine to go to public bath – The Sun

2. Schritt: UN bietet Hilfe an

3. Schritt: Kim Jong-Un brüstet sich mit ""erstklassigen Anti-Epidemie-Schritten"
Coronavirus: Uno-Sicherheitsrat lockert Nordkorea-Sanktionen - DER SPIEGEL

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich als Monty Python natürlich laut lachen


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Ich kenne jemanden, der bei Webasto arbeitet.
Einer der Typen, der sich bei einer Chinesin angesteckt hat, klagte zunächst über Halsschmerzen, dann fieber. Nach einer Dosis Paracetamol ging das Fieber wieder runter und er war einigermaßen fit. Dass die Chinesin an Covid aerkrankt war, wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keiner, erst als sie wieder in China war. Dann ging er zum Hausarzt und der stellte fest, dass das wohl das Corona sein muss - oder besser gewesen war. Zu der Klinik für Tropenkrankheiten in München, an die er überwiesen worden ist, ist er selber mit dem Auto hingefahren.
Nach einem Tag war er schon wieder draußen.

Hier wird aus einer Mücke ein dermaßen fetter Elefant gemacht, dass es fast nicht mehr zu glauben ist. 
Seid mal froh, dass es nicht die Vogelgrippe ist, dann wäre man richitg am Arsch.


----------



## Lotto (29. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und was machen diese Profis jetzt? Die werden andere Geschäfte leer kaufen. In der Summe wird der Gewinn des Einzelhandels hoffentlich andere wirtschaftliche Schäden ausgleichen. Anstatt des Italienurlaub gibt es jetzt halt eine volle Speiserkammer, und die muss zuerst gebaut werden.
> 
> Das ist ein riesen Konjunkturprogramm



Wenn die Lebensmittel nicht weggeschmissen werden und man nicht mehr isst als sonst haben die nicht mehr Gewinn, der ist einfach nur in der Bilanz verschoben.


----------



## Lotto (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der bei Webasto arbeitet.
> Einer der Typen, der sich bei einer Chinesin angesteckt hat, klagte zunächst über Halsschmerzen, dann fieber. Nach einer Dosis Paracetamol ging das Fieber wieder runter und er war einigermaßen fit. Dass die Chinesin an Covid aerkrankt war, wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keiner, erst als sie wieder in China war. Dann ging er zum Hausarzt und der stellte fest, dass das wohl das Corona sein muss - oder besser gewesen war. Zu der Klinik für Tropenkrankheiten in München, an die er überwiesen worden ist, ist er selber mit dem Auto hingefahren.
> Nach einem Tag war er schon wieder draußen.
> 
> ...



80% der Erkrankungen verlaufen auch leicht, das hat nie jemand bestritten.
Die Sterblichkeit bei Vorerkrankungen (Diabetes, Bluthochdruck etc,) ist 10%, bei Männern über 50 ohne Vorerkrankung fast 3%, Frauen in dem Alter die Hälfte. Also für mich persönlich, auch wenn ich noch keine 50 bin (aber männlich) sind das schon Zahlen die einen mehr Sorge bereiten als wenn die Grippe vor der Tür stehen würde.

Das Ding ist halt: JEDER geht davon aus, dass er im Fall der Fälle zu den 80% gehört. Das man evtl. auch zu den 20% zählt und dann evtl. noch mehr Pech hat, daran glaubt halt niemand.

Außedem Quarantäne ist Quarantäne. Da ist es egal ob du nur leichte Symptome hast. Und nein mit dem Hund Gassi gehen oder kontaminiertes Geld vor die Tür für den Pizzaboten legen geht nicht, denn dann kann man die Quarantäne gleich sein lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> 80% der Erkrankungen verlaufen auch leicht, das hat nie jemand bestritten.


15% verlaufen schwer, heißt Intensivbett ....

Geht es um Sterblichkeit musst Du zwei Fälle unterscheiden:
- ohne ärztliche Hilfe 
- mit Intensivmedizin, Medikamente gibt es noch nicht

Bekommt man ein Beamtungsgerät, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu sterben gegen null gehend. Gibt es kein Beatmungsgerät wird es unangenehm. Es ist wie mit der Pest. Ohne Medikamente zum Teil unschöner Verlauf, mit Medikamenten ziemlich harmlos. 

Wir reden die ganze Zeit nur davon was passiert, wenn es mehr schwer Infizierte Fälle als Beatmungsgeräte gibt. Und genau das darf nicht passieren, darum muss eingedämmt werden. Und Eindämmung ist relativ einfach, wenn alle mitmachen. Aber eine handvoll Spalter die das ganze als harmlose Sache ansehen, machen die ganzen Bestrebungen zunichte.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt: JEDER geht davon aus, dass er im Fall der Fälle zu den 80% gehört. Das man evtl. auch zu den 20% zählt und dann evtl. noch mehr Pech hat, daran glaubt halt niemand.



Klar denkt das jeder, denn wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, dürfte man das Haus nicht mehr verlassen, denn überall kann man sterben, ganz ohne Corona.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar denkt das jeder, denn wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, dürfte man das Haus nicht mehr verlassen.


Das ist doch Blödsinn und Panikmache. Man kann auch weiterhin fast alles machen, es sind nur minimale Einschränkungen, wenn man das Ansteckungsrisiko massiv reduzieren will.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt: JEDER geht davon aus, dass er im Fall der Fälle zu den 80% gehört. Das man evtl. auch zu den 20% zählt und dann evtl. noch mehr Pech hat, daran glaubt halt niemand.


Das Ding ist, dass das "Ding" auch nicht gefährlicher ist, als die Grippeviren, mit denen sich bei uns die Menschen normalerweise anstecken.
Klar, was fehlt, ist natürlich - noch - der Impfstoff.
Soll ich jetzt aber deswegen nach Prepper-Manier Vorräte horten und nur noch im Taucheranzug nach draußen gehen?
Wie viele Menschen in Deutschland lassen sich denn überhaupt gegen Grippe impfen?
JETZT, da ein Virus grassiert, gegen den noch kein Impfstoff exisitert, schieben plötzlich die gleichen Leute Panik, denen hiesige Grippeviren auch immer wumpe waren.
Tolle Logik, oder?

Sorry, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich an einer typisch-europäischen Grippe draufgehe, ist da schon wesentlich höher.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Februar 2020)

Das Problem bei sowas ist halt die Verbreitung der "Panik wegen der Panik". Ich zb. mache mir aktuell eigentlich nicht die meisten Sorgen wegen dem Virus, sondern wegen den Hamsterkäufen. Wenn die Krankheitsfälle in Deutschland zunehmen, und darauf kann man wohl wetten, dann werden sehr wahrscheinlich auch die Hamsterkäufe zunehmen. Und da die Produktion und Verteilung nicht so schnell hochgefahren werden kann, werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Regale zunehmend leerer.

Also bleiben eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Man geht nicht davon aus, kauft weiterhin ganz normal ein, hat dann aber ggf. Pech, wenn benötigte Produkte länger nicht mehr im Regal stehen (und was dann? was machste ohne Klopapier? oder wenn deine Vorratsschränke ebenfalls leerer und leerer werden?). Oder man geht von einer zunehmenden "Verschlimmerung" aus, und muß dann selber sehen wo man bleibt - und kauft ab heute/nächster Woche ebenfalls mehr auf Vorrat - und wird damit selbst Teil der "Panik-Käufe"...


Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich an  einer typisch-europäischen Grippe draufgehe, ist da schon wesentlich  höher.



Ich habs noch nicht verifiziert, aber das hier hat ein User auf  einer anderen Plattform bzgl. eines Podcasts gepostet, in dem wohl  einige falsche Infos verbreitet wurden:


> Sterblichkeitsrate ncov-2019 : sind 2% und höher je älter du bist.
> 
> Wenn man nur die ausgegangen Fälle ausrechnet. Ausgegangene Fälle  deswegen, weil anfängliche Fälle zur Gesamtzahl zählen und man somit das  Ergebnis verfälscht. Ergibt sich eine Mortalität von  2867/(36654+2867)=0,0725 = 7,25%
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, bitte selber mal recherchieren wie zuverlässig die Angaben sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, dass das "Ding" auch  nicht gefährlicher ist, als die Grippeviren, mit denen sich bei uns die  Menschen normalerweise anstecken.


Genau das ist eine verharmlosende Falschaussage mit der Anfangs die  Bevölkerung ruhig gestellt wurde, weil ein paar Seppelköpfe Tote durch  Infizierte geteilt haben. Das ist, wie schon mehrfach gezeigt, aber  Kokolores. Das ist der untere Grenzwert, denn es kann natürlich wirklich  sein, dass ab morgen keiner der Infizierten mehr stirbt. Die obere  Grenze ist Tote mit Genesenen ins Verhältnis zu setzen. Da liegst Du  aktuell bei knapp 7% und als Risikogruppe des rauchenden männlichen  älteren Mitbürgers ohne Beamtmungsgerät wird es höher, empfindlich  höher. Alles mit hoher Dunkelziffer, weil weder jeder Tote erkannt wird,  noch jeder Infizierte.

Und wie schon gesagt, wichtig ist die Unterscheidung "natürlicher Verlauf" und mit Intensivmedizin.

Dazu gibt es erste Hinweise, dass "Genesene" alles andere als Genesen  sind. Wenn Du dir die Bewertungen von Pathologen zur malträtierten Lunge  der obduzierten Toten anhörst, dann ist die erste Frage, ob "Genesen"  bedeutet, dass man noch lebt, oder, dass es keinerlei Nachwirkungen  gibt. Und wo genau das in der Mitte zwischen diesen beiden Extremen  liegt, wird man in fünf Jahren genau beurteilen können.

Noch wissen wir viel zu wenig, noch gibt es keine verlässlichen Zahlen,  noch mutiert das Virus schnell usw. Noch ist das Risiko hier im Land  minimal, wenn aber alle so sorglich sind, wie der Landrat von Heinsberg,  dann wird sich das schnell  ändern.

Lies es Dir hier einfahc mal durch:
Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer


Desweiteren kommt gerade die nicht so schöne Meldung, dass es mit Impfstoffen schlecht aussieht, weil das Coronavirus ähnlich dem Dengue Fieber auf übliche Impfverfahren mit verstärktem Verlauf der Infektion reagiert. Auch nicht schön, ich habe auf einen schnell entwickelten Impfstoff gesetzt.


----------



## kero81 (29. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich zu einem echten Ausbruch  kommt und die Grundversorgung zusammenbricht, dann gehen die Leute nach  spätestens 1-2 Wochen aufeinander los.
> Da würde ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche Absprachen mit losen Bekannten verlassen, denn dann ist man verlassen.



Ja und wenn dann erst die Zombies kommen... dann geht die Welt KOMPLETT unter!!!


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Februar 2020)

In pflegeheime würde sich der virus gut austoben, viele alte kranke Menschen und wenig Personal und kein Zeit für die Hygiene.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> In pflegeheime würde sich der virus gut austoben, viele alte kranke Menschen und wenig Personal und kein Zeit für die Hygiene.


Das löst doch dann das Pflegeproblem. So macht ein freier Markt das. Das ist gelebter Kapitalismus.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau das ist eine verharmlosende Falschaussage mit der Anfangs die  Bevölkerung ruhig gestellt wurde, weil ein paar Seppelköpfe Tote durch  Infizierte geteilt haben. Das ist, wie schon mehrfach gezeigt, aber  Kokolores. Das ist der untere Grenzwert, denn es kann natürlich wirklich  sein, dass ab morgen keiner der Infizierten mehr stirbt. Die obere  Grenze ist Tote mit Genesenen ins Verhältnis zu setzen. Da liegst Du  aktuell bei knapp 7% und als Risikogruppe des rauchenden männlichen  älteren Mitbürgers ohne Beamtmungsgerät wird es höher, empfindlich  höher. Alles mit hoher Dunkelziffer, weil weder jeder Tote erkannt wird,  noch jeder Infizierte.


Allein für diese Saison (Stand Februar 20) wurden fast 80.000 Fälle von Infektionen mit Influenza registriert. Das Robert Koch Institut (keine Ahnung, ob das alles auch wieder Idioten sind, das kannst ja do womöglich besser beurteilen) stuft daher die gewöhnliche Grippe als gefährlicher ein. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich damit anzustecken ist schon arithmetisch wesentlich höher, demgegenüber stehen nämlich bislang nicht mal 70 bestätigte Corona-Fälle in Deutschland. 

Der Kerl, der über mir wohnt, hat auch die Grippe. Influenza, wie ihm der Arzt bestätigt hat. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er seine Mitbewohner ansteckt, ist wesentlich höher, als dass die sich mit Covid infizieren. Das gleiche gilt für mich.


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der bei Webasto arbeitet.
> Einer der Typen, der sich bei einer Chinesin angesteckt hat, klagte zunächst über Halsschmerzen, dann fieber. Nach einer Dosis Paracetamol ging das Fieber wieder runter und er war einigermaßen fit. Dass die Chinesin an Covid aerkrankt war, wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keiner, erst als sie wieder in China war. Dann ging er zum Hausarzt und der stellte fest, dass das wohl das Corona sein muss - oder besser gewesen war. Zu der Klinik für Tropenkrankheiten in München, an die er überwiesen worden ist, ist er selber mit dem Auto hingefahren.
> Nach einem Tag war er schon wieder draußen.
> 
> ...



Jaja die Mücke macht richtig viel Stress. Süd Korea ruft seine Bevölkerung dazu auf zuhause zu bleiben, Japan macht alle Schulen dicht und in China befindet sich die Wirtschaft im freien Fall wie die Börsen weltweit...Iatlien riegelt ganze Ortschaften ab im Iran gehts richtig rund etc etc  und das alles nur wegen einer kleinen Mücke. 

Aber klar weil man EINEN Webasto Mitarbeiter kennt der nen milden Verlauf hatte ist natürlich alles in Butter.


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, dass das "Ding" auch nicht gefährlicher ist, als die Grippeviren, mit denen sich bei uns die Menschen normalerweise anstecken.
> Klar, was fehlt, ist natürlich - noch - der Impfstoff.
> Soll ich jetzt aber deswegen nach Prepper-Manier Vorräte horten und nur noch im Taucheranzug nach draußen gehen?
> Wie viele Menschen in Deutschland lassen sich denn überhaupt gegen Grippe impfen?
> ...



Ja ne ist schon klar....deine Logik hat mich überzeugt. Das was jetzt weltweit passiert bzw. die bisher ergriffenen Maßnahmen gerade in China/Italien/Japan sind alle im Prinzip unnötig. Die machen das zum Spaß...weil Grippe ist zu langweilig aber mindestens viel schlimmer^^


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Habe ich von Asien geredet?

Nö, aber guck' dir doch mal die Luftverschmutzung in den chinesischen Großstädten an. Auch in Japan in Südkorea ist die Luftqualität im städtischen Raum im Schnitt schlechter, als bei uns. Hohe Smog-Werte lassen die Lunge schneller altern. Daher würde es mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Asiaten dafür anfälliger sind.

Wie viele gesunde Menschen ohne Vorerkrankung sind nochmal an Corona hierzulande gestorben? Wie viele sterben jährlich an Influenza? Dass es dagegen noch kein Impfstoff gibt, ist freilich ungünstig. Aber selbst gegen Influenza impfen sich im Schnitt nur 10% aller Deutschen - aber jetzt soll ich plötzlich Panik schieben?

Meine Fresse...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Februar 2020)

https://p5.focus.de/img/fotos/origs11719255/0788519774-w630-h472-o-q75-p5/dm3.jpg

...also solche Zettel gabs bei uns heute morgen noch nicht, die Regale waren aber genauso leer.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> https://p5.focus.de/img/fotos/origs11719255/0788519774-w630-h472-o-q75-p5/dm3.jpg
> 
> ...also solche Zettel gabs bei uns heute morgen noch nicht, die Regale waren aber genauso leer.



Whisky geht auch.


----------



## Redrudi (29. Februar 2020)

Ich wusste doch das Walking Dead im zukünftigen Deutschland spielt.


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe ich von Asien geredet?
> 
> Nö, aber guck' dir doch mal die Luftverschmutzung in den chinesischen Großstädten an. Auch in Japan in Südkorea ist die Luftqualität im städtischen Raum im Schnitt schlechter, als bei uns. Hohe Smog-Werte lassen die Lunge schneller altern. Daher würde es mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Asiaten dafür anfälliger sind.
> 
> ...



Wer schiebt denn Panik? Ich nicht und die anderen machen jetzt auch alle keinen panischen Eindruck...
Ist in Italien die Luft auch so schlecht? Warum erkranken dann im Schnitt mehr daran schwer als in Südkorea?
Coronavirus Update (Live): 85,718 Cases and 2,933 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Mit Influenza haben wir jetzt schon etwas Erfahrung der Virus bzw die Erkrankung COVID-19 ist neu. Es wurde auch festgestellt das er mittlerweile wohl mutiert ist
Coronavirus-News: Desinfektionsstationen im BVB-Stadion aufgebaut - Berliner Morgenpost (Suche nach: mutiert)
Das haben Viren so ansich...nur weis man nicht in welche Richtung es geht. Ich hoffe wir wissen bald mehr...die Forschung ist ja dran.

Es hat erstmal nichts mit Panik zu tun wenn man sich etwas mit Vorräten eindeckt. Es spielt auch keine Rolle an was du glaubst. Was eine Rolle spielt sind unmittelbare Auswirkungen die der Virus nunmal weltweit hinterlässt. Mich haben vor allem die Wirtschaftsdaten und Aussichten, die extrem schnelle Verbreitung und die beispiellosen Aktionen der Regierungen gegen das Virus dazu veranlasst jetzt meine Vorräte aufzustocken. China macht das sicher nicht ohne Grund oder weil die Luft so schlecht ist. Für China wird das auch in der Zukunft Auswirkungen haben weil der Welt vor Augen geführt wurde wie abhängig man von China ist und was passiert wenn es dort zu einer Krise kommt. Also warum deiner Meinung nach sollten die ohne trifftigen Grund so gegen ein Virus vorgehen das doch nicht schlimmer ist als eine Grippe?

Das mit der schlechteren Luft war jetzt so hoffe ich als Scherz gedacht. Sry wenn ich die Ironie nicht erkannt habe....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für mich.


Warum hast Du nicht impfen lassen? Das ist doch jetzt Dein selbstgewähltes Risiko


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Es hat erstmal nichts mit Panik zu tun wenn man sich etwas mit Vorräten eindeckt.



Jahrelang hat sich niemand für Desinfektionsmittel interessiert und auf einmal ist das keine Panik, wenn die Regale leer sind?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jahrelang hat sich niemand für Desinfektionsmittel interessiert und auf einmal ist das keine Panik, wenn die Regale leer sind?


Nein, das ist eine geplante Handlung. Panik ist, kopflos herum zu rennen, schreien, treten etc.
Es wird als Panik verkauft, um vorsorgliche und ängstliche Menschen zu diskreditieren.

Ich halte es für absurd und unnötig. Der Begriff Panik wird aber inflationär genutzt.
Und wenn man hört "Keine Panik", dann ist es in der Regel gut, besonders vorsichtig zu sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber selbst gegen Influenza impfen sich im Schnitt nur 10% aller Deutschen - aber jetzt soll ich plötzlich Panik schieben?


Panik sollst du ja auch nicht bekommen... außer du bist alt oder hast schon eine vor-erkrankung.
Was mir nur leichtes kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die ansteckungsrate. Meine mich zu entsinnen, das ein mediziner im fernsehen mal gemeit hat das die ansteckungsrate von influenza bei 1,4 (also 1 mensch steckt im mittel 1,4 andere an) und beim corona-virus bei 2,4 liegt. Letzteres ist also bedeutend ansteckender.


Threshold schrieb:


> Whisky geht auch.


Also der ist aber zur innerlichen anwendung. 
Von daher dürfte es auch spiritus (96%iger alkohol) oder einfach seife tun.


geisi2 schrieb:


> Ist in Italien die Luft auch so schlecht? Warum erkranken dann im Schnitt mehr daran schwer als in Südkorea?


Also asiatische gesellschaften dürften bei weitem nicht so überaltert sein wie europäische. Das hat dann schon einen einfluß...


> Mit Influenza haben wir jetzt schon etwas Erfahrung der Virus bzw die Erkrankung COVID-19 ist neu. Es wurde auch festgestellt das er mittlerweile wohl mutiert ist...


Das dürfte das virus wohl schon gemacht haben, als es ein chinese gegessen hat. 


> . Für China wird das auch in der Zukunft Auswirkungen haben weil der Welt vor Augen geführt wurde wie abhängig man von China ist und was passiert wenn es dort zu einer Krise kommt.


Das sehe ich noch nicht! Die menschheit ist nunmal dämlich und schnelles geld zählt mehr als alles andere!!!


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wer schiebt denn Panik? Ich nicht und die anderen machen jetzt auch alle keinen panischen Eindruck...
> Ist in Italien die Luft auch so schlecht? Warum erkranken dann im Schnitt mehr daran schwer als in Südkorea?
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 85,718 Cases and 2,933 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
> 
> ...


Ich sehe immernoch nichts daran, was den Virus per sé dermaßen gefährlicher macht, als Influenza. 
Es sterben jedes Jahr hunderte Personen in Deutschland an Grippe. Trotzdem (oder grade weil?) lässt sich kaum jemand impfen. Aber JETZT kommen die Leute mit Hamsterkäufen an und laufen mit Atemschutz durch die Gegend?
Ich kapiere es einfach einfach nicht.

Das RKI sagt, gegen Corona gelten die gleichen prophylaktischen Maßnahmen, wie gegen Influenza; Hände waschen, nicht in selbige Husten, Abstand zu kranken oder verdächtigen Personen halten, etc...
Das ist kein super-resistenter Virus, wie Ebola oder HIV. Und schon gar keine Vogelgrippe - wenn _die_ hier grassieren würde, _dann_ würde ich mir Sorgen machen.

Und nein, wieso sollte das mit der Atemluft ein Scherz gewesen sein? Guck dir das doch in Asien mal an. Dass Smog die Lungen schneller altern lässt, ist halt eine Tatsache. 
Aber möglicherweise interpretierte ich das ja alles komplett falsch, ich, als gesunder junger Mann ohne Vorerkrankungen muss mir jetzt doch plötzlich sorgen machen, mir eine Atemschutzmaske besorgen und mich mit Mehl und Konserven eindecken. Scheinbar bin ich ja sowas von bescheuert - Mann, ihr habt alle Recht.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum hast Du nicht impfen lassen? Das ist doch jetzt Dein selbstgewähltes Risiko


Aus demselben Grund, wieso ich kein Hautscreening gemacht hab, obwohl das meine Dermatologin durchaus angeordnet bzw. empfohlen hätte. 
Aus demselben Grund, wieso ich es nicht vermeide, die Straße zu überqueren.
Aus demselben Grund, wieso ich überhaupt noch morgens aufstehe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sehe immernoch nichts daran, was den Virus per sé dermaßen gefährlicher macht, als Influenza.


Schau Dir die letzte Woche an. Alles Idioten?
stand dax - Google-Suche


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Aha.
Dax: Der naechste Panik-Tag – bloss keine Panik! | Marktberichte | boerse.ARD.de

Stimmt, ich muss mir ja echt Sorgen machen...
Idioten sind nur Anleger, welche reaktionär ihre Aktien auf Tiefkurse verkaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich muss mir ja echt Sorgen machen...


Ja, denn der massiv reduzierte Börsenwert macht es schwerer Kredite zu guten Konditionen zu bekommen, Firmen kommen in Überschuldungen etc, Der Absturz am schwarzen Freitag , den 25.10.1929 war geringer, da ging es nur um 15% Einbruch. Ist nicht vergleichbar, andere Zeit, andere Situation, aber um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, was so ein sehr schneller und starker Absturz langfristig bedeuten kann. Und es ist kein Ende des Absturzen zu sehen.

Was meinst du, warum diese Idioten von Börsenfritzen verkaufen? Weil sie im Gegensatz zu Dir erkennen, dass es sich hier nicht um eine kleine Grippeepidemie handelt, sondern dass wir ganz am Anfang einer Pandemie stecken. Offen ist einzig, wann wir uns alle einmal oder vielleicht auch mehrmals angesteckt haben. Wenn das Jahre dauert ist alles kein Problem, geht es in Monaten, ist es nicht so witzig.

Und wenn ich die Pappnase in Heinsberg sehe mit Sätze wie _"Dann müsste ich ja jeden zweiten unter Quarantäne stellen"_, dass ist doch klar, dass wir im Gegensatz zu China die Ausbreitung nicht verhindern werden. In China gibt es aktuell weniger Neuinfektionen als in Korea. Auf die Idee, Heinsberg zumindest für dieses Wochenende abzuriegel und zu schauen, ob es merklich mehr Infektionen gibt, kommt natürlich keiner.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was meinst du, warum diese Idioten von Börsenfritzen verkaufen?


Weil sie keine drei Wochen warten wollen, bis sich die Kurse wieder stabilisieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil sie keine drei Wochen warten wollen, bis sich die Kurse wieder stabilisieren.


Lies Dir mal diese Artikel durch;
_
"... Die Behörde setzt nach eigenen Angaben zudem darauf, dass private Labore in die Bresche springen. Kaliforniens Gouverneur Gavin Newsom  meldete am Donnerstag, dem bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesstaat stünden  wenige hundert Test-Materialien von der CDC zur Verfügung, der 2,8  Millionen Bürger große Miami Dade-County gab an, dass dort mangels  Test-Kits gar keine Überprüfungen vorgenommen werden könnten. Der  Bundesstaat New York entwickelt nun ein eigenes Verfahren, um den Mangel  auszugleichen. Zum Vergleich: Während Hongkong täglich mehr als 1000  Personen testet, haben die Vereinigten Staaten (Stand 25. Februar)  insgesamt 445 Menschen überprüft. ...

... Amerikaner meiden generell Arzt- und Krankenhausbesuche, weil sie hohe Kosten fürchten. ... __Dazu kommt, dass viele Arbeitnehmer in niedrig bezahlten Berufen in der  Regel keine Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall haben, sie müssen sogar  eine Kündigung fürchten. Viele dieser Arbeitnehmer arbeiten im  Gastgewerbe und in Schnellrestaurants: Sie fassen das Essen an." ..._
Coronavirus in Amerika: Wenn das mal gut geht

_"... Mit der Begründung, sie sei ja nicht in betroffenen Ländern gewesen,  verweigerte eine Frau in Sacramento einen Corona-Test. Erst nach Tagen  stellte sich raus: Sie ist infiziert. US-Medien berichten zudem über  eklatante Sicherheitsmängel bei Gesundheitsbehörden. ... "_
USA: Coronavirus-Patientin verweigerte fuenf Tage lang Test - WELT

Es geht nicht um Deutschland, hier ist in der Tat alles extrem gut. Ich mache mir rein gar kene Gedanken über mein Leben. Über das meines alten Vaters schon. Sorge bereitet mir, was in großen Volkswirtschaften passiert.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2020)

Ich mache mir schon spätestens seit der letzten Finanzkrise "Sorgen", bzw. habe die schwere Befürchtung, dass unser auf Schulden aufgebautes, globales Finanzsystem so oder so mal zusammenbricht, dass kein Gras mehr wächst.
Ja, natürlich kann bzw. muss man sich Sorgen machen - aber nicht erst seit gestern bzw. seit dem Coronavirus.
Ist auch möglich, dass plötzlich ein Asteroid gesichtet wird, der auf die Erde zurast. Dagegen sind wir nicht gerüstet, dann können wir gleich alle einpacken. Da nehme ich doch lieber den Virus.
Trotzdem habe ich keine Trinkwasser-Kanister im Keller lagern, oder Säcke voll Mehl.

Ja, das mit Corona ist echt schlimm. In Syrien brennt zwar grade wieder die Erde und uns droht die nächste Flüchtlingswelle, aber das juckt mal wieder niemand.
Wichtig ist nur, dass heute Bayern gewinnt.

Attention! Sarcasm


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich keine Trinkwasser-Kanister im Keller lagern, oder Säcke voll Mehl.


Ich auch nicht ...



Two-Face schrieb:


> In Syrien brennt zwar grade wieder die Erde und uns droht die nächste Flüchtlingswelle, aber das juckt mal wieder niemand.


Ich hörte von Menschen, die zwei Probleme gleichzeitig anpacken. Soll es geben und noch viele mehr ....


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sehe immernoch nichts daran, was den Virus per sé dermaßen gefährlicher macht, als Influenza.
> Es sterben jedes Jahr hunderte Personen in Deutschland an Grippe. Trotzdem (oder grade weil?) lässt sich kaum jemand impfen. Aber JETZT kommen die Leute mit Hamsterkäufen an und laufen mit Atemschutz durch die Gegend?
> Ich kapiere es einfach einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Du wirst lachen, ich habe mir keine Desinfektionsmittel oder Masken gekauft. Ich bin 44, relativ fit und hoffe das ich unter die 80% falle die wie an einer normalen Grippe erkranken mit milden Symptomen. Jetzt gibt es Experten die aber folgendes vermuten mit den Daten die bis jetzt zur Verfügung stehen.

Prof. Marc Lipsitch
Prof. of Epidemiology, Harvard School of Public Health
Head, Harvard Ctr. Communicable Disea
" I think it is likely we will see a global pandemic. If a pandemic happens, 40% to 70% of people world-wide are likely to be infected in the coming year. What proportion is asymptomatic, I can't give a good number"
Mehr unter: Expert Opinions on the COVID-19 coronavirus outbreak - Worldometer
Drosten hat ähnliche Zahlen genannt.

Ich werde also keinen Mundschutz tragen und inflationär Desinfektionsmittel verwenden weil ich davon ausgehe  mir irgendwann das Ding einzufangen. So wie es jetzt schon verbreitet ist wird man das Teil nicht mehr aufhalten können. Die Zahlen in D die wir jetzt kennen sind die Infizierten die durch Tests festgestellt wurden. 
Wie viele es bereits haben, nichts merken und an andere weitergeben? Keine Ahnung, weis niemand.
Wie viele bereits Symptome zeigen es aber mit einer Erkältung oder Grippe verwechseln? Keine Ahnung, weis niemand.
Wie viele bereits gestorben sind und jetzt zu den Grippetoten gezählt wurden? Keine Ahnung, weis niemand.

Solange es keine Flächendeckenden Tests gibt stochert man komplett im Dunkeln und wo verstärkt getestet wird schießen die Zahlen auf einmal in die Höhe siehe Südkorea oder jetzt Italien oder jetzt auch im Iran. Die USA hat bis jetzt 445 Tests durchgeführt (kann jetzt schon mehr sein aber noch vor zwei Tagen waren es 445). Heisst das jetzt es ist niemand erkrankt in den USA weil es keine nachgewiesenen Fälle gibt? 
Was anscheinend komplett vergessen wird ist auch wie lange der Virus jetzt von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen werden kann. Innerhalb von 3 Monaten hat man jetzt NACHGEWIESENE Fälle in  ca.  50 Ländern. Man muss auch mal den Fokus auf das Wort NACHGEWIESEN legen weil die wirklichen Fallzahlen einfach niemand kennt zumal es bei den Tests auch Ungenauigkeiten gibt sprich positive Fälle als negativ erkannt werden. Meine irgendwo etwas von 80% Genauigkeit gelesen zu haben aber bitte nicht dran aufhängen...

Ich hoffe sogar du hast recht und es stellt sich alles als übertrieben raus und ich muss dann immer mal wieder Dosenravioli fressen^^
Nur alles zusammengenommen sieht es halt momentan nicht so gut aus. Deswegen war ich heute sicherheitshalber mal einkaufen und habe ansich nur Vorräte aufgefüllt falls es zu Engpässen kommen sollte. Wie gesagt keine Desinfektionsmittel oder Masken sondern nur etwas Ibu, bischen was gegen Erkältungskrankheiten, Fresskram der haltbar ist usw...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Februar 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja und wenn dann erst die Zombies kommen... dann geht die Welt KOMPLETT unter!!!


Finde ich interessant das du meinst das es dieses Mal anders kommt. In den USA reichen doch schon ein paar Stunden Stromausfall, damit das totale Chaos ausbricht. Dann stell dir mal vor was hier abgeht wenn es 2 Wochen keinen Strom, Essen oder Wasser gibt. 

Zombies wären wirklich mal was neues, wird aber nicht passieren.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. Februar 2020)

Die Sache mit dem Desinfektionsmittel finde ich ohnehin irgendwie...komisch. 

Glaubt hier irgendwer ernsthaft das dieser grandiose Ratschlag mit dem Händewaschen tatsächlich vor dem Virus schützt? Das ist nen reiner Verzweiflungstip. Das ich mir die Hände wasche nachdem ich einkaufen war oder mit den Öffentlichen gefahren bin oder einfach generell dreckige Hände habe oder vor dem Zubereiten von Essen bzw. vor dem Essen usw., sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. 

Offensichtlich ist es das nicht, anders kann ich mir den Hype darum nicht wirklich erklären. 
Davon mal ab: Ich wasche mir die Hände nach dem Einkaufen, die Joghurts, die unzählige Male befingert wurden stelle ich dann aber in den Kühlschrank.

Viele scheinen ein geradezu wahnsinniges Schutzbedürfnis zu haben (und völlig auszuflippen sobald die roserote Zuckerpartywelt zusammenbrechen _könnte_), gleichzeitig ists besonders Hip jeden der mehr staatliche Kontrollen fordert, als Hardliner oder Rechten zu beschimpfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Glaubt hier irgendwer ernsthaft das dieser grandiose Ratschlag mit dem Händewaschen tatsächlich vor dem Virus schützt?


Ja hier ich. Das isr absolut grundlegend


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja hier ich. Das isr absolut grundlegend



Und deswegen fängst du jetzt an wie bekloppt Seife zu kaufen?

Wie ich schon sagte, Hygiene ist wichtig, aber die sollte es auch ohne Virus geben.
Das die Hygiene dich langfristig vor einer Ansteckung schützt? No way. Dafür grabbeln wir zu viele Dinge ständig an, die wir nicht desinfizieren oder desinfizieren können.

Kleine Abfolge:
Einkaufswagen, Handy vibriert "vergiss die Brötchen nicht", Wurst, Käse, Müsli, Milch, Getränke usw. in den Einkaufswagen, bezahlen, ab ins Auto (Lenkrad, Schaltknauf, Türgriffe), Türklinke, Schlüssel, Schnürsenkel, Handy, Geldbörse. Jetzt wasche ich mir die Hände, räume den Kühlschrank ein. Noch einmal Hände waschen? Sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Handy vibriert "bin in zehn Minuten zu Haus". Keime vom Einkaufen und viele, viele weitere erfolgreich wieder an den Händen. Alternativ kann man sich jetzt aussuchen wo man stattdessen anfässt und die Keime vom Einkaufen "Hallo" sagen.


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Nachdem der Virus mittlerweile von Hamburg bis Oberbayern nachgewiesen ist wird Händewaschen nicht mehr viel bringen. 
Also es hilft schon gegen Dreck & Co wird aber langfristig eine Ansteckung nicht verhindern können.
Masken sind auch eher für das gute Gefühl da bieten aber auch keinen wirklichen Schutz.

Jetzt gilt das Prinzip Hoffnung und das sich die Experten mit ihren 40-70% Infizierten doch täuschen. Bei gerechneten 10% (lets hoff, aktuell liegt die Quote stat. ja drüber bei ca 18%) schweren Verläufen die dann medizinisch versorgt werden müssten sind das NE GANZE MENGE...selbst mit den untersten Zahlen überschlagen (z.B. 40%Inf., 10%schwer, 1%tot) hat man dann Zahlen jenseits jeder Grippe...
In 1-2 Jahren können wir dann abrechnen und wissen dann obs wirklich nur eine Grippe war....
Auch wie es wirtschaftlich so weitergeht...es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Kleine Abfolge:
> Einkaufswagen, Handy vibriert "vergiss die Brötchen nicht", Wurst, Käse, Müsli, Milch, Getränke usw. in den Einkaufswagen, bezahlen, ab ins Auto (Lenkrad, Schaltknauf, Türgriffe), Türklinke, Schlüssel, Schnürsenkel, Handy, Geldbörse. Jetzt wasche ich mir die Hände, räume den Kühlschrank ein. Noch einmal Hände waschen? Sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Handy vibriert "bin in zehn Minuten zu Haus". Keime vom Einkaufen und viele, viele weitere erfolgreich wieder an den Händen. Alternativ kann man sich jetzt aussuchen wo man stattdessen anfässt und die Keime vom Einkaufen "Hallo" sagen.



Das stimmt alles - hat aber mit der Ansteckungsreduztierung wenig zu tun.

Es ist NICHT so, dass du wenn du dir nen einzelnen Cov19-Virus aufs Zahnfleisch ribst sofort krank wirst. Für eine Ansteckung braucht es eine Mindestmenge an Erregern (die noch keiner kennt beim Cov19, ist aber bei jedem derartigen Erreger so), da deine Immunabwehr geringere Mengen jeglicher Körperfremder Stoffe sofort killt bevor da irgendwas passiert.

Bedeutet: Wenn du ein Einkaufswägelchen eines infizierten begrabbelst wo der rumgehustet hat sind auf deiner Hand zig Millionen von Viren. Greifst du dir jetzt ins Gesicht reibste dir ggf. Millionen von Viren auf ne Schleimhaut und bist infiziert. Wäschst du dir vorher die Hände sinds statt Millionen von Viren nur noch vielleicht ein paar Hundert. Auch wenn du danach nochmal auf Schaltknauf, Käöse, Handy oder sonstwas pappst und damit die Erregerzahl wieder leicht erhöhst - es geht darum die Viruslast insgesamt an deinen Händen zu verringern so dass die paar wenigen, die du dir trotz allem noch unvermeidlich ins Gesicht reibst nicht für eine Infektion ausreichen.

Von "Virenfreiheit" durch Waschen hat niemand was gesagt, das erreichste sowieso nicht (mit haushaltsüblichen Mitteln/Methoden).


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. Februar 2020)

Wie ich schon sagte: Sich die Hände regelmäßig zu waschen ist für MICH eine normale Handlung. Das du damit das Infektionsrisiko zumindest reduzieren kannst, kauf ich. Das es auf lange Sicht etwas bringt: Kaufe ich absolut nicht.

Davon geht aber wohl die Masse aus, ansonsten verstehe ich nicht was der Run auf Seife derzeit soll.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Februar 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das es auf lange Sicht etwas bringt: Kaufe ich absolut nicht.



Das tut es schon (und zwar erheblich und nachgewiesen), das problem ist, dass das statistische Größen sind was bedeutet natürlich kannste dir 50x am Tag die Hände waschen und trotzdem infiziert werden. Genauso kann jemand ohne davon kommen der sich ne Woche gar nicht gewaschen hat (wahrscheinlich weil alle anderen ihn meiden ).
Spaß beiseite - natürlich ist die Ausbreitungsrate von Krankheiten in Gesellschaften die sich mehrmals täglich die Hände waschen signifikant geringer als bei Gesellschaften die das nicht tun - nur darum gehts. Dass du persönlich dich nicht vor einem Virus nur durch Hande waschen komplett schützen kannst ist aber genauso klar. 

Beim persönlichen Schutz gehts einfach um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Einen echten sicheren Schutz gibts praktisch nicht. Aber du kannst dich fit halten, möglichst hygienisch leben, unnötige Menschanansammlungen meiden, schauen dass dein immunrelevanter Vitaminspiegel oben ist (Beispielsweise D3 - los, iss Fisch!^^) und so weiter. Alles schützt dich nicht, verringert aber die Chance auf eine Infektion ein wenig bzw erhöht die Chance, dass du am Ende einer von denen warst, die nicht dabei waren.


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beim persönlichen Schutz gehts einfach um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Einen echten sicheren Schutz gibts praktisch nicht. Aber du kannst dich fit halten, möglichst hygienisch leben, unnötige Menschanansammlungen meiden, schauen dass dein immunrelevanter Vitaminspiegel oben ist (Beispielsweise D3 - los, iss Fisch!^^) und so weiter. Alles schützt dich nicht, verringert aber die Chance auf eine Infektion ein wenig bzw erhöht die Chance, dass du am Ende einer von denen warst, die nicht dabei waren.


Man ist sicher, wenn man tot ist. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## geisi2 (29. Februar 2020)

Ich lebe mit einer Erzieherin zusammen die im Kindergarten arbeitet. Meine Hoffnung davonzukommen tendieren gegen null. 
Spass beiseite, natürlich kann man etwas tun das Risiko zu minimieren nur wirds eben im alltäglichen Leben schwierig je nachdem wie auch der Alltag aussieht.
Wird schon schwierig wenn dir der Kunde die Bratze entgegenstreckt und dank wochenlangem runterspielen wirst du dann wie ein Spinner angesehen wenn du was von Corona erzählst...
Gut, in den letzten Tagen wird sich das geändert haben aber noch vor ner guten Woche?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben die Verantwortlichen doch äußerst umsichtig reagiert und man ist dabei den NRW Fall eventuell noch in den Griff zu kriegen, darüber hinaus gibt es seit 2012 einen Pandemie Plan für alle Bundesländer koordiniert durch den Bund, der inkraft gesetzt werden kann und auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.



Wenn man sich jetzt deine Aussage im Nachhinein reinzieht - jetzt wo es quasi Chaos an allen Ecken und Enden gibt - merkt man einfach was du für ein Dampfplauderer bist.
Die wollen und können ja nicht mal testen und Hausärzte testen nun illegal, mein Gott, was für ein Versagen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn von euch Sprücheklopfern...


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

Meine Frau meint das heute nach dem Einkaufen das im Laden die Regale so ziemlich leer waren, die Leute kaufen um Reserven sich aufzubauen. Ein Kunde bekam ein Anruf und sie bekam mit das jemand am Telefon sagte er solle vier komplette Kartons mit Mehl kaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Wenn wir Lagerhaltung statt JIT hätten, wären die Regale auch nicht so leer.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir Lagerhaltung statt JIT hätten, wären die Regale auch nicht so leer.



Dann würden ja noch mehr Lebensmittel im Müll landen. Ist schon in Ordnung so, bekommt wohl noch jeder seine Ravioli in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

Kommt auf die Lebensmittel an, das Zeug das Monate hält, nein da würde man wohl kaum mehr weg schmeißen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Frau meint das heute nach dem Einkaufen das im Laden die Regale so ziemlich leer waren, die Leute kaufen um Reserven sich aufzubauen. Ein Kunde bekam ein Anruf und sie bekam mit das jemand am Telefon sagte er solle vier komplette Kartons mit Mehl kaufen.



Die gleiche Nachricht habe ich von nem Kumpel aus NRW erhalten...im Aldi wohl alles leer. Keine Eier, Mehl, Gemüse (???), Kartoffeln, Nudeln, haltbare Milch...
Jemand anders hat mir heute nen Bild geschickt...der Rewe krachend voll, die Leute hatten teils den ganzen Einkaufswagen voll mit haltbaren Lebensmitteln (stiegenweise Milch, Dosen usw.)

Sein Kommentar: Es ist schlimmer als sich am 31.12. noch ne Pulle Schnapps im Supermarkt zu holen (und DAS will was heißen)

Wenn alles den Bach runter geht...die Supermärkte freuts

Und: Man mag von der ganzen Sache halten was man will, aber vorbereitet ist hier absolut *nichts.*


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2020)

Sowas find ich richtig frech: Sagrotan Hygiene Pumpspray Desinfektionsspray Keime Pilze Hygienespray 250ml  | eBay

23€??? Und das Schlimmste - die Leute kaufen auch noch zu dem Preis: eBay Deutschland UEbersicht Ihrer Kaeufe


 Und der Preis war gestern scheinbar sogar 30€.

Siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas ist in meinen Augen ne ganz miese Aktion. Wenn die mobile Klimaanlage in einem "Super-Sommer" mal statt 199€ für 350€ verkauft wird, ok, wegen mir, sowas ist auch Luxus. Aber mit der Angst bzw. Not der Menschen noch nen fetten Reibach machen? Pfui, einfach nur pfui.


Oder hier: Sagrotan 30ml Desinfektionsmittel Handgel   | eBay

~20€ für 30ml.

Sagrotan Hygienespray Desinfektionsmittel Aerosol Desinfektion Spray 2 x 500 ml  | eBay

60€ für 2 Dosen, Stückpreis glaube sonst noch keine 8€ (?) oder so.



*Mein Tipp zum desinfizieren:* 10 Liter Isopropanol 99,9% Isopropylalkohol 2-Propanol IPA Cleaner  | *2,40€ pro Liter*

Siehe auch: Tipps zur Anwendung von Isopropanol als Desinfektionsmittel



Und hier zum Vergleich: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Haendedesin...ktion-Desinfektionsmittel-500ml-/124099756022

So schnell wird aus 2,40€ pro Liter nur mit etwas destilliertem Wasser (ca. 30 Cent pro Liter, zb. im DM) vermischt ein Mittel für fast 50€ pro Liter.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wenn man sich jetzt deine Aussage im Nachhinein reinzieht - jetzt wo es quasi Chaos an allen Ecken und Enden gibt - merkt man einfach was du für ein Dampfplauderer bist.
> Die wollen und können ja nicht mal testen und Hausärzte testen nun illegal, mein Gott, was für ein Versagen.



Na wieder Sprücheklopfen?
Chaos gibt es nur in deinem persönlichen Kopf, wie man an deinen Aussagen zu Hausärzten leicht erkennen kann, auch sonst bist du wie immer neben der Spur!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man sich dafür schämen sollte...Meins wärs auch nicht und ich finds auch nicht toll. Aber weite Teile der Bevölkerung sind mittlerweile offensichtlich komplett hohl in der Birne. 
Das zahlt sich jetzt eben für einige aus. 
Wer soll sich jetzt schämen? Derjenige der mit der Hysterie (wohlgemerkt: NICHT mit der Not) Profit macht oder diejenigen die komplett durchdrehen und sich einbilden sie brauchen das unbedingt weil sie nur so die Apokalypse überleben?

Ich habs mit der Italienreise erwähnt: Meine Kollegin braucht sich ja nicht einmal selbst anzustecken, sie kommt einfach in eine Quarantäne. In einem fremden Land, dessen Sprache sie nicht spricht. Das panische Krakelen nach dem deutschen Staat kann ich schon jetzt hören.  - Einfach mal selbst für 50 Cent nachdenken.

@Incredible Alk:
Genau das meine ich. Klar hilft Hygiene (und das werde ich auch nicht bestreiten), der massive Kauf von Seife suggeriert aber zumindest mir:
1. Die Leute waschen sich offenbar nicht mehr die Pfoten (was ich persönlich ekelhaft finde) oder aber:
2. Man bildet sich ein damit auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, was natürlich kompletter Schwachfug ist


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

Ich glaub ich stell meine halb volle Flasche Desinfektionsgel mal auf Ebay ein, nur um zu gucken was ich bekomme.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich stell meine halb volle Flasche Desinfektionsgel mal auf Ebay ein, nur um zu gucken was ich bekomme.


DAS bringt mich auf 'ne Idee...
Ich kann ziemlich einfach und günstig - praktisch umsonst - an 'n Haufen Flaschen, z.T. abgelaufenes, Desinfektionsmittel kommen.
Damit könnte ich als Student 'ne neue Einkommensquelle erschließen.


----------



## Andregee (1. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der bei Webasto arbeitet.
> Einer der Typen, der sich bei einer Chinesin angesteckt hat, klagte zunächst über Halsschmerzen, dann fieber. Nach einer Dosis Paracetamol ging das Fieber wieder runter und er war einigermaßen fit. Dass die Chinesin an Covid aerkrankt war, wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keiner, erst als sie wieder in China war. Dann ging er zum Hausarzt und der stellte fest, dass das wohl das Corona sein muss - oder besser gewesen war. Zu der Klinik für Tropenkrankheiten in München, an die er überwiesen worden ist, ist er selber mit dem Auto hingefahren.
> Nach einem Tag war er schon wieder draußen.
> 
> ...


Wenn die jungen und fitten überleben reicht das auch aus.. Die alten und schwachen tragen eh nichts sinnvolles zur Gesellschaft bei, die können ruhig weg, nicht wahr? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wenn die jungen und fitten überleben reicht das auch aus.. Die alten und schwachen tragen eh nichts sinnvolles zur Gesellschaft bei, die können ruhig weg, nicht wahr?


Absolut.
Die kosten mich als Steuer- und Kassenzahler eh' nur Geld.


----------



## geisi2 (1. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na wieder Sprücheklopfen?
> Chaos gibt es nur in deinem persönlichen Kopf, wie man an deinen Aussagen zu Hausärzten leicht erkennen kann, auch sonst bist du wie immer neben der Spur!



Geh lieber einkaufen und bereite dich etwas vor.  Ich habe auch mit meinem Hausarzt kurz beim einkaufen geplaudert und vorbereitet ist man auf gar nichts.
Wie sich jetzt herausstellt mangelt es med. am nötigsten wie der Schutzausrüstung aber wir sind ja so gut ausgestellt...
Man hat NICHTS getan obwohl es absehbar war. 

Fang mal an zu rechnen Bubi...mit den offiziellen Schätzungen von 40-70% Infektionsrate / 10% schweren Verläufen und 1% Toten
Jedem war schon klar das die Infektionsketten nicht mehr nachvollziehbar waren da hast du Obrigkeitsgläubiger hier noch rumposaunt was für nen tollen Job die Behörden doch machen und mich der bewussten Falschaussage bezichtigt. 

@Topic
Jetzt ginge es drum die Verbreitung zu verlangsamen aus zwei Gründen. Um durch Masse das Gesundheitssystem nicht zu überlasten und um Zeit zu gewinnen bis es einen Impfstoff gibt.
Heute aus dem Freistaat Bayern mit jetzt 4 neuen NACHGEWIESENEN Fällen: "Wir sehen noch keine Veranlassung Schulen zu schliessen oder Großveranstaltungen abzusagen..."
Man kann wirklich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln....wir haben nur Lappen die nicht fähig sind auch unangenehme Entscheidungen zu treffen.

In Japan sieht das so aus:
Coronavirus: Japan schliesst Schulen bis Ende Maerz - DER SPIEGEL

Zitat:
"Die Maßnahme betrifft 12,8 Millionen Kinder und Jugendliche an 34.847 Schulen im ganzen Land. Abe sagte, die kommenden beiden Wochen seien entscheidend für den Kampf gegen das Virus."

Man kann eine Ausbreitung nur verlangsamen in dem man soziale Kontakte minimiert auch das ist jedem Deppen klar aber siehe oben tut man eher alles damit sich der Virus schnell verbreitet.
Jetzt immer noch keine Veranlassung zu sehen Großveranstaltungen abzusagen ist schon grob fahrlässig,

Nachtrag:
Soso, man sieht noch keine PANDEMIE für Deutschland
Krankheiten - Hamburg - Coronavirus-Expertin: Noch keine Pandemie in Deutschland - Gesundheit - SZ.de

Vielleicht sollte der Expertin mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen Epidemie und Pandemie erklären


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk:
> Genau das meine ich. Klar hilft Hygiene (und das werde ich auch nicht bestreiten), der massive Kauf von Seife suggeriert aber zumindest mir:
> 1. Die Leute waschen sich offenbar nicht mehr die Pfoten (was ich persönlich ekelhaft finde) oder aber:
> 2. Man bildet sich ein damit auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, was natürlich kompletter Schwachfug ist



Da haste Recht. Das Problem ist, dass der allergrößte Teil der Bevölkerung nicht das Bildungsniveau hat solche Details unterscheiden zu können. Die Lesen wasch die Hände und schon gehts in den Laden 10 Kilo Seife kaufen und das Gewissen sagt jetzt ist alles tutti ich bin sicher. Ist natürlich Quatsch, es geht nur darum je mehr Leute sich hygienisch(er) verhalten desto schwieriger ists für den Virus sich zu verbreiten. Einen direkten messbaren Einfluss aufs Individuum hats nicht da statistisch, es geht hier einfach um die Gesamtsituation.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Sowas find ich richtig frech: Sagrotan Hygiene Pumpspray Desinfektionsspray Keime Pilze Hygienespray 250ml  | eBay
> 
> 23€??? Und das Schlimmste - die Leute kaufen auch noch zu dem Preis: eBay Deutschland UEbersicht Ihrer Kaeufe



Willkommen im Kapitalismus. Der Preis richtet sich nach der Nachfrage. Und dabei ists völlig egal ob das Produkt Luxus ist oder lebensnotwendig ist (frag mal Nestle die Wasserflaschen für Höchstpreise in Dürregebieten verkaufen...).
Glücklicherweise hat man zumindest beim Thema Hygiene/Desinfektion extrem viele Möglichkeiten dem zu entgehen, denn erstens ists ziemlicher Unsinn überhaupt harte Desinfektionsmittel zu nutzen (08/15 Seife erledigt den Job hier genauso gut) und zweitens gibts wenn man sich wirklich mit Alkohol einreiben will ja ausreichend billige Alternativen (Isopropanol, Brennspititus, Doppelkorn ).
Aber auch hier ist wieder das Bildungsproblem. Offensichtlich haben die allermeisten keine Ahnung davon, dass die tollen Desinfektionsmittel im Wesentlichen nur Alkohol mitn bissl Farbstoff und Geruchsstoff sind. Nur deswegen kann man "Sterilium" für 30€ die Flasche verkaufen wo daneben technisches Isopropanol (das unverdünnt noch sehr viel besser desinfiziert... das kannste für solche Anwendungen noch locker 1:1 verdünnen dass dir nicht die Haut wegtrocknet^^) zwei Euro das Kilo kostet.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

Interessanter, ziemlich unaufgeregter Artikel, leider grammatikalisch ein Reinfall:
Warum Covid-19 ansteckender ist als Sars: „Enorme Mengen Virus im oberen Rachenbereich“ - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Trotzdem interessant.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Interessanter, ziemlich unaufgeregter Artikel, leider grammatikalisch ein Reinfall:





> Interessanter, ziemlich unaufgeregter Artikel, *der* leider grammatikalisch ein Reinfall *ist*:




Topic: Auf Facebook wird sich nur noch darüber lustig gemacht. Es wäre ja alles Panikmache.
Das sind auch die gleichen Menschen welche die Klimaveränderungen leugnen.
Klar, Hamsterkäufe finde ich auch übertrieben, aber man sollte die Lage schon ernst nehmen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

Ist schon ein Unterschied ob man in einem Forum etwas umgangssprachlich formuliert oder nicht einmal den korrekten Artikel für "Betten" verwenden kann - in einer Tageszeitung.

Zum Thema Facebook


----------



## HardwareHighlander (1. März 2020)

Unverantwortliches Handeln der Behörden, die Toten gehen auf deren Konto!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (1. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Auf Facebook wird sich nur noch darüber lustig gemacht. Es wäre ja alles Panikmache.
> Das sind auch die gleichen Menschen welche die Klimaveränderungen leugnen.
> Klar, Hamsterkäufe finde ich auch übertrieben, aber man sollte die Lage schon ernst nehmen.



Diese Haltung der Leute könnte etwas mit dem Hang der Medien zur Dramatisierung (nicht Corona-spezifisch, sondern allgemein) zu tun haben. Wenn die Hälfte der täglichen Nachrichten nach dem Motto "wir werden alle sterben" präsentiert wird, folgt daraus ein Abstumpfen der Menschen.
Was wir nicht schon alles an lebensbedrohlichen Seuchen überlebt haben, das Klima hätte schon zigmal kippen müssen, normales Wetter gibts ja schon gar nicht mehr. Saddam wollte uns mit Raketen angreifen, die Russen modernisieren ihre Atomwaffen etc.
Da wundert mich das Herunterspielen einer solchen Gefahr nicht sonderlich.
Bevor wieder jemand irgendeine Schublade aufmacht: Ich will hier nichts davon relativieren, sondern habe meine Meinung der Haltung der Facebook Nutzer dargelegt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Unverantwortliches Handeln der Behörden, die Toten gehen auf deren Konto!



Im Wesentlichen ist man wohl damit beschäftigt Zuständigkeiten hin und her zu schieben. Die Behörden bekommen ihre Anweisungen aus der Politik und da wird schon seit Jahren nur noch verwaltet. 
Das offenbart ein weiteres Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft: Jeder will heute "Manager", "Leader" usw. sein, nur Entscheidungen treffen und dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen will niemand mehr. Ist in der Wirtschaft ganz genau so.

Geradezu kurios finde ich das es in Berlin und Brandenburg angeblich keine Fälle geben soll. Was ist eigentlich mit den Mitarbeitern aus dem Tropical Island geworden?


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Im Wesentlichen ist man wohl damit beschäftigt Zuständigkeiten hin und her zu schieben. Die Behörden bekommen ihre Anweisungen aus der Politik und da wird schon seit Jahren nur noch verwaltet.
> Das offenbart ein weiteres Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft: Jeder will heute "Manager", "Leader" usw. sein, nur Entscheidungen treffen und dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen will niemand mehr. Ist in der Wirtschaft ganz genau so.
> 
> Geradezu kurios finde ich das es in Berlin und Brandenburg angeblich keine Fälle geben soll. Was ist eigentlich mit den Mitarbeitern aus dem Tropical Island geworden?


Das Gesundheitsamt entscheidet, wer getestet werden soll und das dauert lange. Will man sich auf Verdacht testen, kostet der Spaß 130€. Wo man nicht testet, kann es auch keine Fälle geben. Spahn erwartet von normalen Arztpraxen, dass sie zusätzlich zu den Grippenkranken auch die Corona-Patienten empfangen und testen. Er hat sie aber mit der nötigen Schutzausrüstung nicht versorgt bzw. gibt ihnen gar nicht die Möglichkeit welche gegen Entgelt zu erwerben. Man hat aber Tonnenweise Masken und Kittel nach China per Flugzeug verschickt. Arztprazen und deren Mitarbeiter sind dem Virus am meisten ausgesetzt, setzt man sie der Gefahr ohne Schutz aus, werden die 15% schweren Fälle fatal verlaufen, da kein Pflegepersonal dasein wird.
Ja, man kann und soll als Bürger darüber meckern. Das ist kein Paniktreiben und Verantwortungschieben auf die Regierung. Das mindeste, das ich erwarte, ist dass die Polizei also die Exekutive und die Mediker mit ausreichend Schutzausrüstung ausgestattet sind und auf die weitere Entwicklung warten. Auf den Rest haben Merkel/Spahn und co. keinen wirklichen Einfluss.


----------



## geisi2 (1. März 2020)

Coronavirus in Nordrhein-Westfalen: Quarantaene im Kreis Heinsberg fuer Hunderte beendet - DER SPIEGEL

Zitat:"Im Kreis Heinsberg ist am Sonntag für Hunderte Menschen die häusliche Quarantäne wegen des Coronavirus zu Ende gegangen. Rund 300 Karnevalisten, die eine Sitzung am 15. Februar in Gangelt besucht hatten, und ihre Familien waren zu der vorsorglichen Maßnahme aufgerufen worden. Seit Sonntag dürfen Betroffene, die keine Krankheitssymptome zeigen, sich wieder ohne Einschränkungen bewegen, sagte ein Kreissprecher am Morgen."

Öhh ich lese da was von keine Krankeitssymptome mehr zeigen aber nicht von "sind negativ getestestet worden". Wird da vollkommen ignoriert das die Inkubationszeit auch länegr als 14 Tage betragen KANN? Unfassbar...aber man ist ja jetzt so sehr bemüht das Virus einzudämmen und eine Verbreitung zu verlangsamen...Gelaber wie immer


----------



## DIY-Junkie (1. März 2020)

Falls noch nicht bekannt, hier übrigens eine regelmäßig aktualisierte Übersicht weltweit: Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. März 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht bekannt, hier übrigens eine regelmäßig aktualisierte Übersicht weltweit: Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


Die Zahlen aus Südkorea geben Hoffnung. Sie testen flächendeckend und verschleiern nix. Die Sterberate dort ist momentan geringer als 0,5%.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Coronavirus in Nordrhein-Westfalen: Quarantaene im Kreis Heinsberg fuer Hunderte beendet - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Zitat:"Im Kreis Heinsberg ist am Sonntag für Hunderte Menschen die häusliche Quarantäne wegen des Coronavirus zu Ende gegangen. Rund 300 Karnevalisten, die eine Sitzung am 15. Februar in Gangelt besucht hatten, und ihre Familien waren zu der vorsorglichen Maßnahme aufgerufen worden. Seit Sonntag dürfen Betroffene, die keine Krankheitssymptome zeigen, sich wieder ohne Einschränkungen bewegen, sagte ein Kreissprecher am Morgen."
> 
> Öhh ich lese da was von keine Krankeitssymptome mehr zeigen aber nicht von "sind negativ getestestet worden". Wird da vollkommen ignoriert das die Inkubationszeit auch länegr als 14 Tage betragen KANN? Unfassbar...aber man ist ja jetzt so sehr bemüht das Virus einzudämmen und eine Verbreitung zu verlangsamen...Gelaber wie immer



Da steht auch nichts von *mehr* zeigen. Es geht vermutlich um die Leute bisher überhaupt keine Symptome gezeigt haben.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. März 2020)

@geisi: Solange die Grenzen nicht zugemacht werden ist eh jegliche Quarantäne Schwachsinn... Es bringt nix hierzulande Übertragungs-/Ausbruchsherde zu isolieren, wenn gleichzeitig immer wieder potenzielle Überträger, auf die man absolut keinen Einfluss hat, einreisen. Zumindest verpflichtende Kontrollen bei der Einreise wären in meinen Augen obligatorisch - für alle. 

Aufgrund dessen halte ich auch jegliche Versuche der Eindämmung für nutzlos (= Schutzmasken tragen, die Hände noch gründlicher und häufiger waschen etc.). Es gibt schlicht zu viele Faktoren und Gelegenheiten, an denen man sich infizieren kann.

Mal sehen. Mit meiner Arbeit komme ich um das Virus vermutlich eh nicht rum. Vermutlich habe ich wegen meiner Arbeit aber auch ne Universalimpfung gegen alles Mögliche...


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

Du denkst das?
Mit welcher Qualifikation?


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> @geisi: Solange die Grenzen nicht zugemacht werden ist eh jegliche Quarantäne Schwachsinn... Es bringt nix hierzulande Übertragungs-/Ausbruchsherde zu isolieren, wenn gleichzeitig immer wieder potenzielle Überträger, auf die man absolut keinen Einfluss hat, einreisen. Zumindest verpflichtende Kontrollen bei der Einreise wären in meinen Augen obligatorisch - für alle.
> 
> Aufgrund dessen halte ich auch jegliche Versuche der Eindämmung für nutzlos (= Schutzmasken tragen, die Hände noch gründlicher und häufiger waschen etc.). Es gibt schlicht zu viele Faktoren und Gelegenheiten, an denen man sich infizieren kann.
> 
> Mal sehen. Mit meiner Arbeit komme ich um das Virus vermutlich eh nicht rum. Vermutlich habe ich wegen meiner Arbeit aber auch ne Universalimpfung gegen alles Mögliche...



Mal ganz ehrlich, überlegst du dir auch was du so schreibst?
Ich schätze mal grob, das wir in Deutschland 1000 und mehr Straßengrenzübergänge haben, plus Schienengrenzübergänge mit täglich hunderten oder mehr Zügen und Flughäfen mit täglich hunderten und mehr Flugzeugen, die aus dem Ausland kommen. Wahrscheinlich passieren an einem Tag Hunderttausende bis hin zu 1 Millionen  und mehr Menschen die deutsche Grenze, was willst du mit den Leuten machen?

Sollen die  alle getestet werden? Willst du Deutschen und EU Staatsbürgern die Einreise verweigern und damit mal eben Schengen aufkündigen? Nur zu Info die haben ein Recht darauf, aus und einzureisen!
Wer soll das machen, wo soll die Logistik dafür herkommen?

Ich habe mal die Liste nur mit den Grenzorten verlinkt und als Beispiel noch eine Liste nur mit Straßengrenzübergängen zur Schweiz. Zur Schweiz haben wir 32 Grenzorte und 67 Straßengrenzübergänge, nur das mal die Dimension von solchen absurden Forderungen hervorgehoben wird.
Liste der Grenzorte in Deutschland – Wikipedia

Liste der Strassengrenzuebergaenge zwischen Deutschland und der Schweiz – Wikipedia


----------



## Elistaer (1. März 2020)

@Don-71 tatsächlich kann in einem Fall wie diesem das Schengener Abkommen abgesagt werden und Betroffene Staaten ihre Grenzen schließen. Das ist sogar verankert in der Satzung. 

Das wir uns nur bedingt schützen können sollte auch jedem klar sein nur Panik ist das letzte Mittel. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geisi2 (1. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Da steht auch nichts von *mehr* zeigen. Es geht vermutlich um die Leute bisher überhaupt keine Symptome gezeigt haben.



Meinte ich...falsch formuliert sry. Ändert aber nichts dran das die Menschen sich angesteckt haben KÖNNTEN aber noch keine Symptome gezeigt haben. 
Es ging mir im Prinzip um die Möglichkeit das es u.U. länger als 14 Tage dauern kann bis jemand Symptome zeigt. Warum wurden die nicht getestet?

@iGameKudan
Aufhalten ist eh nicht mehr aber man könnte eine Verbreitung noch verlangsamen um Spitzen zu vermeiden und Zeit zu gewinnen bis hoffentlich möglichst schnell ein wirksames Mittel gefunden wird. Die Zahlen aus Südkorea sehen wirklich wesentlich besser aus als in Italien. Wesentlich weniger schwere Fälle, wesentlich geringere Sterblichkeitsrate.

Meine wesentliche Kritik ist zusammengefasst folgende an unserem Krisenmanagement. Erstens hätte man mit dem Unsicherheitsfaktor der Inkubationszeit die Quarantänezeit längst anpassen müssen zweitens sollte man Eventualitäten mit einberechnen und eher vom schlimmsten ausgehen müssen. 
Als Beispiel:. Das der Virus in Italien wohl schon mutiert ist und EVENTUELL gefährlicher SEIN KÖNNTE. Auch hier hätte man mit Grenzschließung und strengen Kontrollen wenigstens eine Verbreitung über Italien verlangsamen können. Wenn sich dann herausstellt er ist eventuell gar nicht mutiert oder ist nicht gefährlicher...um so besser...
Grundsätzlich kann ich doch in so einem Fall nicht erst reagieren wenn etwas als gesichert gilt sondern eher wenn der Verdacht besteht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das wir uns nur bedingt schützen können sollte auch jedem klar sein nur Panik ist das letzte Mittel.


Dazu brauchen wir keine Grenzschließungen, weil das Virus längst hundert- bis tausendfach im Land ist. Was wir brauchen sind umfassenden lokale Quarantänen in den betroffenen Gebieten und umfassende Probenuntersuchungen von Mitbürgern mit grippalem Infekt. 

Aber mit dem Landrat in Heinsberg, der in ca. 20 Aufsichtsräten von Firmen der Region sitzt, haben wir genau den nicht eingedämmten Infektionsherd, der für eine schnelle Verbreitung im westrheinischen Gebiet sorgen wird. 

Leider verstehen die Jecken nicht, dass der Virus OHNE Intensivmedizin durchaus gefährlich wird. Wenige Fälle gleichzeitig sind und bleiben kein Problem, eine schnelle Epidemie wird alles andere als lustig.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Aufhalten ist eh nicht mehr aber man könnte eine  Verbreitung noch verlangsamen um Spitzen zu vermeiden und Zeit zu  gewinnen bis hoffentlich möglichst schnell ein wirksames Mittel gefunden  wird....


Genau darum geht es. Da aber alle von harmloser Grippe schwafeln wird nichts passieren und die Epidemie wird schnelkl voran schreiten. Meine Prognose, Und was dann passiert, sehen wir dann.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Interessanter, ziemlich unaufgeregter Artikel:
> Warum Covid-19 ansteckender ist als Sars: „Enorme Mengen Virus im oberen Rachenbereich“ - Wissen - Tagesspiegel



Zitat aus dem Artikel:
_"„Die Leute sterben, weil sie kein Klinikbett kriegen, eine schreckliche Korrelation.“_

Das  sage ich hier seit zwei Wochenm, dazu sind die öffentlichen Zahlen  genau genug. Die hohe Mortalität gibt es genau da, wo es keine gute  Versorgung mehr gibt. Aber mit solchen einfachen Zusammenhängen wird  man ja gleich zum Panikmacher.

Und weiter: "_ ... Zwar deuten die Informationen aus China darauf hin, dass etwa drei bis  vier von hundert Patienten sterben. .„Da kann etwas nicht stimmen“,  sagte Drosten, denn das wäre eine höhere Sterblichkeit als bei der  Spanischen Grippe von 1918, als weltweit etwa 50 Millionen Menschen  starben. ..."_

Und warum kann das nicht stimmen in Fällen zusammengebrochener medizinischer Versorgung? Weil nicht sein darf was nicht sein soll?


----------



## geisi2 (1. März 2020)

Super, das Virus verbreitet isch bereits lustig in OBB. Landkreis Starnberg ist hier quasi ums Eck. Meine Frau arbeitet in München Grünwald im Kindergarten...

Ein weiteres Bespiel für komplettes Versagen
Krankheiten - Muenchen - Bayern plant Zukunft mit Coronavirus - Gesundheit - SZ.de 

Wo unser RK absolut recht hat...simpelste Zusammenhänge werden nicht erkannt und wer drauf hinweist schürt Panik. 
Drosten gibt öffentlich eine Schätzung als anerkannter Experte von 60-70% Infizierten in D an. Jetzt geht es genau um den Zeitraum und man müsste jetzt alles tun um die Verbreitung zu verlangsamen damit unser Gesundheitssystem nicht an seine Grenzen kommt was unweigerlich eine höher Sterblichkeitsrate bedeuten würde...wieder simpelste Zusammenhänge.

Ja und wie macht man das Möglichst effektiv? Richtig, man sieht zu das man soziale Kontakte auf das Minimalste reduziert.  Aber nein...doch nicht bei uns denn wir reagieren anders als der Rest der Welt besonnen und mit Augenmaß...generell jetzt Großveranstaltungen im kompletten Bundesgebiet zu verbieten wäre auch maßlos überzogen. Karneval musste man trotzdem feiern!
Ja man sollte sich die Hände waschen und ja jeder einzelne sollte in seinem Rahmen das möglichste machen um nicht selbst zur Virenschleuder zu werden aber das erwarte ich um so mehr von unseren tollen Entscheidern.. Es war absehbar und Experten haben bereits vor ein paar Wochen gewarnt und dann kann sich ja jeder das Gequatsche noch von Spahn und Co Mitte Februar anhören.  

Leider hinter der Paywall aber der erste Absatz reicht schon:
Jens Spahn: „Wir haben das Coronavirus vom ersten Tag an sehr ernst genommen“ - WELT


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

Es ist eher offensichtlich, das du komplett versagst!
Du verlinkst sogar noch einen Artikel der dein eigenes Versagen, in Form deiner Posts hier, völlig offentsichtlich macht, weil du anscheinend nicht in der Lage bist, deine Forderungen und die daraus resultierenden Kosenquenzen auch nur im Ansatz zu begreifen oder zu "uberreissen"

Der SZ Artikel redet davon das Bayern Laborkapazitäten von 1200 Tests am Tag hat, hochgerechnet auf Deutschland sind wir wahrscheinlich bei irgendwo zwischen 8000-10000 Proben am Tag und jetzt kommt Schlaumeier geisi2 und möchte Hunderttausende Leute am Tag testen und natürlich die Grenzen schließen.

Nicht nur du, sondern bei einigen fragt man sich echt, wie weit sie denken können!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2020)

*Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 
Virologe: Behörden in Europa reagieren zu gemächlich*
_Gesundheitsminister  Jens Spahn habe den Ernst der Lage nicht früh genug erkannt, sagte  Virologe Alexander Kekulé im Dlf. Seine Behörden würden das Coronavirus  immer noch harmloser als die Grippe darstellen. Das Virus sei aber für  den Infizierten zehn Mal gefährlicher als eine Grippe-Infektion.
Alexander Kekulé im Gespräch mit Christine Heuer _
Lungenkrankheit Covid-19  - Virologe: Behoerden in Europa reagieren zu gemaechlich


----------



## Lotto (1. März 2020)

Die Leute fliegen immer noch nach Italien trotz Virusgefahr in den Urlaub; auch in diesen Tagen.
Die Menschen sind einfach zu sehr den Wohlstand gewöhnt als das sich da irgendeine Einsicht einstellen würde, die das Handeln in irgendeiner Weise ändern würde.


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2020)

In China sind die Umweltbelastungen wegen dem Virus grade weitaus geringer.
Mal sehen ob die Todesrate an anderer Stelle zurück geht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> ...Warum wurden die nicht getestet?...



Es kostet Geld. Außerdem hat man doch alles unter Kontrolle.

Rotkaeppchen:
Bezüglich der Sterblichkeit: Warum postest du nur die Hälfte? Es geht weiter und damit wird auch klar was gemeint ist. Ähnliches spielt sich doch auch gerade in Deutschland ab, nur das man sich hier einfach weigert zu testen.


> Experten gehen davon aus, dass sehr viele milde oder gar symptomfrei verlaufende Infektionsfälle gar nicht registriert werden. Das einberechnet, schätzte der Virologe, der extra drauf hinwies, kein Epidemiologe zu sein, auf eine Sterblichkeit von etwa 0,3 Prozent.



@Don-71:
Warst du nicht derjenige der hier permanent behauptet alles wäre unter Kontrolle und alles super vorbereitet? Vielleicht fällts dir ja mit _etwas_ gedanklicher Eigenleistung selbst auf.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

Es weiss doch überhaupt niemand von euch, ob die getestet wurden!
Höchstwahrscheinlich oder bestimmt sind die getestet worden, waren aber negativ und dann rechnet man 15 + 15 ergibt bei einem Schaltjahr den 01.03. und nach dem Empfehlunggen des Robert-Koch Institutes, kann man dann die Quarantäne aufheben, bei Leuten die keine Krankheit oder Erreger zeigen.
Die reine Logik spricht schon dafür, das alle gestestet wurden, sonst wären bestimmt die Fallzahlen im Kreis Heinsberg, nicht am Donnerstag und Freitag signifikant gestiegen.

@ Voodoo_Freak

Es ist alles unter Kontrolle und man ist auch sehr gut vorbereitet, ich kann absolut nichts gegenteiliges sehen.


----------



## Slezer (1. März 2020)

Hängst auch den ganzen Tag im pcgh Forum


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

@Don-71:
Das es an Schutzkleidung fehlt und man jetzt (!) anfängt nach einer Lösung zu suchen ist dir offenbar entgangen. Diese Schutzkleidung wäre aber dringend für das ohnehin schon personell eingeschränkte medizinische Personal notwendig. Das, weil man sich dem logischen Menschenverstand komplett verweigert hat, seit dem Karneval der Virus sich in Deutschland massiv verbreitet - Ist dir auch nicht aufgefallen. Karneval absagen? Warum!? YOLO! Leere Regale in Supermärkten, weil schon jetzt (!) die Versorgungskette nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Stimmt ja gar nicht! Völlig unterbesetzte Gesundheitsämter die schon jetzt Alarm schlagen weil sie einen größeren Ausbruch nicht stemmen können? Fake News!
Man könnte jetzt noch mehr schreiben, aber das spar ich mir.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Don-71:
> Das es an Schutzkleidung fehlt und man jetzt (!) anfängt nach einer Lösung zu suchen ist dir offenbar entgangen. Diese Schutzkleidung wäre aber dringend für das ohnehin schon personell eingeschränkte medizinische Personal notwendig. Das, weil man sich dem logischen Menschenverstand komplett verweigert hat, seit dem Karneval der Virus sich in Deutschland massiv verbreitet - Ist dir auch nicht aufgefallen. Karneval absagen? Warum!? YOLO! Leere Regale in Supermärkten, weil schon jetzt (!) die Versorgungskette nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Stimmt ja gar nicht! Völlig unterbesetzte Gesundheitsämter die schon jetzt Alarm schlagen weil sie einen größeren Ausbruch nicht stemmen können? Fake News!
> Man könnte jetzt noch mehr schreiben, aber das spar ich mir.



Du bist über die Schutzkleidung der einzelnen Krankenhäuser informiert?
Was ich bis jetzt mitbekomme sind hauptsächlich Hausärzte betroffen und klagen auch am lautesten, fragt sich nur, warum die Damen und Herren Selbständige (praktisch Unternehmer) sind und das ja bei ihren Abrechnungen durchaus so handhaben, aber anscheinend von Januar bis Mitte Februar jetzt nicht daran gedacht haben, eventuell mal etwas einzukaufen....
Ach jetzt funktionieren  schon Versorgungsketten nicht mehr, weil eine Reihe von panischen Menschen Hamsterkäufe getätigt haben, natürlich ist das eine Fake News und dann hätte ich gerne mal Belege für die Behauptung über die Gesundheitsämter.

Karneval abzusagen ist eine Güterabwägung im Sinne der Verhältnismäßigkeit, die in der momentanen Situation klar bei den Leuten vor Ort liegt, die sehen oder sahen das etwas anders als du. In der momentanen Situation hat der Bund noch kein Durchgriffsrecht, ohne gegen die Verfassung zu verstoßen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

1x Google, Quelle zu den Gesundheitsämtern, herrlich auch der absolut gut geregelte und super vorbereitete Testablauf (sicher auch alles Fake News)
Coronavirus: Berliner Amtsaerztin schlaegt Alarm - Berliner Morgenpost

Zum Thema Schutzkleidung: Es betrifft niedergelassene Ärzte und Krankenhäuser. Krankenhäuser und Hausärzte funktionieren ähnlich: gewinnorientiert. Material wird bestellt wenns benötigt wird und nicht "tonnenweise" auf Halde gelagert. Bestellen ist jetzt aber nicht mehr und da man es versäumt hat von Anfang an zu sagen: Wir werden damit auch ein Problem bekommen, wurde auch nichts vorsorglich bestellt (Thema Vorbereitung).
Deine sog. "Hamsterkäufe" sind ein Witz gegen das was kommen _könnte _und schon jetzt sind die Aldis, Rewes, Lidls usw. am frühen Nachmittag leer gekauft (zumindest fehlen die Dinge, die man sich laut offizieller Empfehlung zulegen sollte, zzgl. Seife  ). 

Das "schöne" an der ganzen Sache ist: Vermutlich kann jeder von uns das dann zu gegebener Zeit selbst erfahren wie grandios hier alles vorbereitet ist.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Leere Regale in Supermärkten, weil schon jetzt (!) die Versorgungskette nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.



Den Punkt halte ich auch für Maßlos übertrieben, abgesehen von Desinfektionsmittel werden die Sachen garantiert in 2-3 Tagen wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Den Punkt halte ich auch für Maßlos übertrieben, abgesehen von Desinfektionsmittel werden die Sachen garantiert in 2-3 Tagen wieder verfügbar sein.



Du hast recht, deswegen habe ich es in meinem vorherigen Post etwas präzisiert.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (1. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal grob, das wir in Deutschland 1000 und mehr Straßengrenzübergänge haben, plus Schienengrenzübergänge mit täglich hunderten oder mehr Zügen und Flughäfen mit täglich hunderten und mehr Flugzeugen, die aus dem Ausland kommen.



Und das haben andere Länder etwa nicht? Das sind doch alles nur faule Ausreden von jemandem der den Politikern nach dem Mund redet und deren absolut verantwortungsloses Handeln noch schönredet.
Es finden nach wie vor noch Großereignisse statt, wir haben in Deutschland mindestens schon >2000 Infizierte, lediglich 135 sind durch Tests bestätigt, aber die meisten kann man ja nicht mal testen, weil man Offenbar seit Januar keine Vorbereitungen dafür getroffen hat und mit fast leeren Händen dasteht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich passieren an einem Tag Hunderttausende bis hin zu 1 Millionen  und mehr Menschen die deutsche Grenze, was willst du mit den Leuten machen?



Du willst potenziell Infizierte einreisen lassen? Wie wäre es mit Telefonnummer aufschreiben und einen Test machen und dann informieren, wenn man noch keine Symptome zeigt?
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten, aber man macht ja nichts. So wird das eine richtig fette Pandemie, an der sich 70% der Bevölkerung beteiligen werden.
Rechne das mal hoch, wie viel Betten in Intensivstationen man benötigt um das zu wuppen. Lass es 100 000 Menschen sein die Intensivmedizin benötigen, das ist doch gar nicht zu schultern, zusätzlich.
Man sieht tatenlos zu wie sich das Virus verbreitet und schickt selbst die Heinsberger (von hier 43km) nach schon 14 Tagen, wenn sie keine Symptome zeigen aus der Quarantäne. Das ist viel zu lasch.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sollen die  alle getestet werden? Willst du Deutschen und EU Staatsbürgern die Einreise verweigern und damit mal eben Schengen aufkündigen?



Was hat das mit Schengen zu tun, wenn man aufgrund einer Pandemie Einreisende testet? Nix.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur zu Info die haben ein Recht darauf, aus und einzureisen!



Wenn sie gesund sind, dann auf jeden Fall, ansonsten ist das ein potenzielles Risiko, oder bist du auch so ein Spinner, der Menschen die in Quarantäne hocken müssen, rausklagen will?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer soll das machen, wo soll die Logistik dafür herkommen?



Japan schließt bis Mitte März alle Schulen, die haben momentan ähnlich viele Infizierte als D.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist alles unter Kontrolle und man ist auch sehr gut vorbereitet, ich kann absolut nichts gegenteiliges sehen.



Du leidest doch an einem mittelschweren Realitätsverlust und entpuppst dich hier als reiner Streuer von Falschinformationen, weil du im Enddarm deiner Partei steckst, die dafür mitverantwortlich ist.


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2020)

Schaffe die Bürokratie hier und die Geldgier....
Bis hier mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht wird...
Menschenleben sind nix wert, aber Hauptsache Flüchtlinge auf Teufel komm raus aussperren.
Corona Patienten sind herzlich Willkommen.
Die Menschheit geht schon seit langem den Bach runter.


----------



## geisi2 (1. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist eher offensichtlich, das du komplett versagst!
> Du verlinkst sogar noch einen Artikel der dein eigenes Versagen, in Form deiner Posts hier, völlig offentsichtlich macht, weil du anscheinend nicht in der Lage bist, deine Forderungen und die daraus resultierenden Kosenquenzen auch nur im Ansatz zu begreifen oder zu "uberreissen"
> 
> Der SZ Artikel redet davon das Bayern Laborkapazitäten von 1200 Tests am Tag hat, hochgerechnet auf Deutschland sind wir wahrscheinlich bei irgendwo zwischen 8000-10000 Proben am Tag und jetzt kommt Schlaumeier geisi2 und möchte Hunderttausende Leute am Tag testen und natürlich die Grenzen schließen.
> ...



Was waren denn meine absurden Forderungen? Das was andere Länder jetzt schon machen? Schon mal über die Konsequenzen nachgedacht sollte es wirklich zu einem Massenausbruch kommen weil man so gar nichts zur Eindämmung getan hat wie Großveranstaltungen einfach mal ne zeitlang zu verbieten?
Kannst du rechnen wieviel 60% von 80 Mio sind? Verbreitet sich eine Epidemie jetzt nicht schneller bei Großveranstaltungen? Sollte man anhand der Größenordnung  nicht alles tun damit die Verbreitung verlangsamt wird? die 60-70% Infektionen/Gesamtbevölkerung habe nicht ich mir ausgedacht und man geht nicht von 10 schweren Fällen pro 100 aus sondern von 15. Ich hab sogar noch untertrieben mit meinen 10 .
Coronavirus in Deutschland: "Es gilt, den UEbergang zu managen" | tagesschau.de
Zitat:
"15 von 100 Infizierten erkrankten schwer, hieß es vom RKI."

Wieviele Tests werden denn jetzt wirklich jeden Tag in D durchgeführt? Link wäre nett denn deine persönlichen Hochrechnungen sind nun mal für die Tonne. Kapazität ist nicht gleich wirklich durchgeführte Tests.

Nochmal der genaus Wortlaut im Artikel zu den Quarantänefällen:
"Seit Sonntag dürfen Betroffene, die keine Krankheitssymptome zeigen, sich wieder ohne Einschränkungen bewegen, sagte ein Kreissprecher am Morgen."
Bin zufrieden wenn du mir jetzt nen Link/Beleg bringst das die alle Neagtiv getestet wurden. Ich konnte dazu nix finden.



> Es ist alles unter Kontrolle und man ist auch sehr gut vorbereitet, ich kann absolut nichts gegenteiliges sehen.


Das ist schon zum schreien komisch. Aber du warst ja auch sehr überzeugt man hätte die Infektionsketten unter Kontrolle gelle^^

Rechnen wir doch mal anhand von Zahlen die vom RKI und Drosten kommen
Coronavirus: Charite-Virologe Drosten rechnet mittelfristig mit hoher Infektionsrate  | rbb24

Zitat Drosten:
"In Deutschland sind nach Ansicht des Berliner Virologen Christian Drosten hohe Infektionszahlen mit dem neuen Coronavirus zu erwarten. "Es werden sich wahrscheinlich 60 bis 70 Prozent infizieren, aber wir wissen nicht, in welcher Zeit", sagte der Leiter der Virologie an der Charité am Freitag, "das kann durchaus zwei Jahre dauern oder sogar noch länger." Problematisch werde das Infektionsgeschehen nur, wenn es in komprimierter, kurzer Zeit auftrete. "Darum sind die Behörden dabei, alles zu tun, um beginnende Ausbrüche zu erkennen und zu verlangsamen."

Das wären in 2 Jahren  wie angenommen  bei 60% der Gesamtbevölkerung:
50 Mio. Infizierte
7,5 Mio die schwer Erkranken. 

Jetzt verweist er genau auf die zeitliche Komponente und wie wichtig diese wäre...
Zitat:
"Die Zeitkomponente sei sehr wichtig: "Im Moment haben wir eine sehr, sehr gute Chance, die einstweilige Verbreitung dieses Virus deutlich aufzuhalten." In den wärmeren Monaten werden laut Drosten noch helfende Effekte dazukommen: "Die Wärme im Sommer, UV-Strahlen und die Tatsache, dass Leute vermehrt draußen sind und sich weniger aneinander infizieren können."
Hier kommt meine Kritik von vorher...das sehe ich nicht. Es wird eher weiter abgewiegelt und wertvolle Zeit vergeudet. Sollte sich noch bewahrheiten das die Menschen aus der Quarantäne ohne Test nach dem Kriterium Symptomfrei entlassen wurden...ohne Worte...

Das mit dem helfenden Effekt durch Wärme ist noch nicht wirklich gesichert...man kann es nur hoffen. 
Man müsste es ja eigentlich in den Ländern sehen die ein deutlich wärmeres Klima wie wir in D haben.

Panik entsteht dann wenn erst abgewiegelt und so getan wird man hätte alles unter Kontrolle und es dann auf einmal "ganz unerwartet" doch ernst wird.
Aber mei am Ende werden wir alle schlauer sein....hab gerade nur ein verdammt ungutes Gefühl. Gibt ja noch die zweite Front mit der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
Für zu spät hält der Virologe Alexander Kekulé von der Universität Halle  die Reaktion der Bundesregierung. Die Behörden hätten  Großveranstaltungen grundsätzlich absagen müssen, sagte er dem NDR.  "Ich habe sogar den Vorschlag gemacht, für 14 Tage auch die Schulen und  Kindertagesstätten zu schließen." Kekulé forderte außerdem  entsprechende Reisewarnungen des Auswärtigen Amtes, damit Urlauber im  Fall einer vorsorglichen Stornierung mit einer Erstattung der Kosten  rechnen können._
130 Corona-Infizierte in Deutschland: Mehr Faelle und Plaene fuer Konjunkturpaket | tagesschau.de


----------



## geisi2 (2. März 2020)

Das Versagen zeigt sich immer mehr. Man tut im Prinzip jetzt in der Anfangsphase wenig bis nichts  für eine Verlangsamung.
Und die Wirtschaft bekommt ein Konjunkturprogramm. Das ist so dämlich das es schon wieder witzig ist.


Hier wär mir beinahe der Kaffee aus dem Gesicht gefallen:
Heimkehrer aus Corona-Risikogebieten sollen nicht in die Schule | BR24

Zitat:
"Lehrerinnen und Lehrer dagegen, die in Risikogebieten waren, müssen nur zu Hause bleiben, wenn sie Erkältungssymptome haben. Das konkretisierte ein Sprecher des Kultusministeriums gegenüber dem BR. Wer Erkältungssymptome habe, solle sich auf jeden Fall telefonisch bei seinem Hausarzt melden."


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. März 2020)

Liegt vermutlich auch daran, das in diesem Land ein großer Mangel an Lehrkräften vorliegt.  Aber du hast recht, das alles erinnert an Schildbürgertum.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (2. März 2020)

Wir (Kind, Tochter, ich) haben alle drei save  das Corona Virus. Und jetzt singen wir alle, Schalalalalalalala...
Offenbar ein relativ milder Verlauf, gut, dass wir eingekauft hatten für 3 Monate, mein Test steht noch aus, aber unser Kind ist infiziert.
Hab 180 Euro für den Test bezahlt, unglaublich, sind jetzt in häuslicher Isolation, haben ein Schild vorne drangepappt und gammeln daheim rum.

Soviel dazu es erwische einen nicht.


----------



## geisi2 (2. März 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wir (Kind, Tochter, ich) haben alle drei save  das Corona Virus. Und jetzt singen wir alle, Schalalalalalalala...
> Offenbar ein relativ milder Verlauf, gut, dass wir eingekauft hatten für 3 Monate, mein Test steht noch aus, aber unser Kind ist infiziert.
> Hab 180 Euro für den Test bezahlt, unglaublich, sind jetzt in häuslicher Isolation, haben ein Schild vorne drangepappt und gammeln daheim rum.
> 
> Soviel dazu es erwische einen nicht.



Na dann auf jedenfall alles Gute für Dich und deine Familie und das ihr am besten gar keine Symptome bekommt. Bei uns kann es auch nicht mehr lange dauern....meine Frau wird es sicher bald mit nach Hause bringen.
Denn man schliesst ja Kindergärten erst wenn es Fälle gegeben hat oder der Verdacht quasi bestätigt ist...Nachsorge scheint besser als Vorsorge. Ich kenn es andersrum, das sind aber anscheinend heutzutage veraltete Ansichten.

Aber hey wenn es mild verläuft könnten wir prima zocken^^
Irgendwie muss man ja die Zeit rumbringen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (2. März 2020)

Sie hat es sich  evtl. aus der Kita eingefangen und hat eine leichte Bronchitis. 
Ausser leichtem Husten haben wir nichts.
Vielleicht bin auch ich der Überträger, bei den ganzen Kundenkontakten in Köln, Duisburg, Mönchengladbach usw, auch kein Wunder.

Nuja, jetzt wird endlich mal der Hexer durchgezockt. ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (2. März 2020)

@Don: Das Schengen-Abkommen gibt einem zum Glück in Notsituationen die Möglichkeit temporärer Einschränkungen.

Und ja, ich überlege, was ich schreibe. Die größten Grenzübergänge und die Zug-/Flugverbindungen zu bewachen reicht, besser wie garnix zu tun. Einreisen nur für Leute die hier ihren Lebensmittelpunkt haben oder Staatsbürger sind und nur nach Tests gestatten... 

Wieso wird überhaupt an die Zwangsquarantäne ganzer Gegenden gesetzt, wenn das wegen der offenen Grenzen absoluter Humbug ist? Die eigene Bevölkerung unter Quarantäne stellen sollte die letzte, weil unmittelbar freiheitseinschränkende Möglichkeit sein.

Aber wiegesagt - verkackt haben wir eh schon, es ist längst zu spät, die Verbreitung noch eindämmen zu können.


----------



## Mottekus (2. März 2020)

"Sollten Sie Anzeichen einer Erkältung oder einer echten Grippe verspüren, kurieren Sie diese Infektion am besten zu Hause aus, anstelle in der Öffentlichkeit andere Menschen anzustecken. Selbst wenn Sie sich nur ein bisschen erkältet fühlen oder Halsschmerzen haben und sich für gesund halten..."

Original in einer Rundmail bei uns.
Ich überlege gerade ob ich Anzeichen einer Grippe verspüre. Dann könnte ich den Pile Of Shame zuhause abarbeiten


----------



## azzih (2. März 2020)

Das sollte man aber auch abseits von Corona machen. Krieg da Hass wenn Leute denken sie sind so wichtig, das sie krank zur Arbeit kommen müssen und mal eben zig Kollegen mit anstecken.
Als Chef muss man kranke Mitarbeiter auch konsequent nach Hause schicken. Büro ist halt leider richtiger Seuchenherd.


----------



## Mottekus (2. März 2020)

azzih schrieb:


> Büro ist halt leider richtiger Seuchenherd.



Büro ist bezüglich Seuchenherd der Kindergarten der Arbeitswelt 

Nunja, ich fühle mich nicht krank. Aber es ist ja schon eine Steilvorlage xD


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin auch ich der Überträger, bei den ganzen Kundenkontakten in Köln, Duisburg, Mönchengladbach usw, auch kein Wunder.


Dann hast du hoffentlich nicht soviele angesteckt.

Gute Besserung dir und deiner Familie. Und schön zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Kindercola (2. März 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Sie hat es sich  evtl. aus der Kita eingefangen und hat eine leichte Bronchitis.
> Ausser leichtem Husten haben wir nichts.
> Vielleicht bin auch ich der Überträger, bei den ganzen Kundenkontakten in Köln, Duisburg, Mönchengladbach usw, auch kein Wunder.
> 
> Nuja, jetzt wird endlich mal der Hexer durchgezockt. ^^




Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Nahrungsmittelversorgung? Kommt da jetzt 1x die Woche einer vorbei und stellt euch was vor die Haustür?
Ich meine kann mir hier keiner erzählen das jeder genug Lebensmittel für 3 Wochen ständig zu Hause hat^^


Edit: Höflichkeit ganz vergessen 
Dir und deiner Familie natürlich gute Besserung


----------



## HardwareHighlander (2. März 2020)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Nahrungsmittelversorgung?



Die vom Gesundheitsamt sagten, dass nur im Notfall, wenn keine Angehörigen vorhanden sind, die Feuerwehr oder das technische Hilfswerk das übernimmt. 


Kindercola schrieb:


> Kommt da jetzt 1x die Woche einer vorbei und stellt euch was vor die Haustür?



Nicht notwendig, da wir alles haben.
Aber die Mühlen malen langsam offiziell gibt's ja noch den zweiten Test, eventuell ist die Erkrankung auch schon durchlebt, was bei sehr vielen der Fall sein könnte. 

Wohl doch milder als gedacht zumindest in Deutschland.


----------



## gaussmath (2. März 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wohl doch milder als gedacht zumindest in Deutschland.



Trotzdem gute Besserung für dich und die Family! Ein Forum ohne den Highländaa, Gott bewahre.


----------



## Slezer (2. März 2020)

Wo kommst du her @highlander? 

Gute Besserung


----------



## -ElCritico- (2. März 2020)

Coronavirus may have been in Italy for weeks before it was detected | World news | The Guardian

Sie haben das Genom vom Covid-19 Strang in Italien sequentiert. Es zeigt deutliche Unterschiede zu den Proben aus China, d.h. es gab schon zwischenzeitliche unwesentliche Mutationen. Das würde aber heißen, dass das Virus schon Mitte Januar in Italien ausgebrochen ist und sie erst danach die Grenzen zu China geschlossen haben. Es könnte als sehr wohl sein, dass die Strategie stärker auf die Ein- und Ausreise zu achten genau bei so etwas fehlschlägt und demnächst in einem anderen EU-Land zum Ausbruch kommt, da unerkannt, nicht danach gesucht und nicht getestet.


----------



## Mahoy (2. März 2020)

Idiotie und Schwachsinn verbreitet sich schneller, als irgend ein Erreger es jemals könnte. Wenn die Leute mal in der alljährlichen Grippesaison genauso vorsichtig wären, dann hätten wir nicht letztes Jahr 25.000 Grippetote allein in Deutschland (davon fast 900 parallel zum Auftreten von SARS-CoV-2) gehabt. Und ja, ich weiß, dass COVID-19 *möglicherweise* eine höhere Letalitätsrate und Virulenz hat - das wird man einschätzen können, wenn Statistiken über vergleichbare Zeiträume vorliegen. Bis dahin könnte man sich auf die dynamische Risikobewertung des Robert-Koch-Instituts stützen, welche die Gefahr als mäßig einschätzt, statt Hamsterkäufe zu tätigen (und sich im Gewühl vor dem Reis- und Nudelregal erst recht zu infizieren).

Auch ist es erstaunlich, wie viele Schnittmengen zwischen der Gruppe der Corona-Hysteriker und der Gruppe der Impfgegner bestehen. Da freut man sich schon fast auf den Zeitpunkt, an dem es einen Impfstoff gibt und der Berufsbesorgte und/oder notorisch schlecht Informierte vor der Entscheidung steht, in welches seiner imaginären Schwerter er sich bevorzugt stürzen will.

*@ HardwareHighlander*
Ich habe von Berufs wegen Zugriff auf die ständig aktualisierte, allerdings recht überschaubare Liste aller festgestellten Fälle in Deutschland und die von dir genannte Familienkonstellation kommt dort seltsamerweise gar nicht vor ... Wäre es denkbar, dass es mal wieder Zeit für Onkel Schaffes kleine Märchenstunde ist?


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. März 2020)

Ich hab heute Morgen im real-Markt bemerkt das wohl hauptsächlich die günstigen Lebensmittel gehamstert wurden, zumindest hier.  Markenprodukte waren nur vereinzelt vergriffen. Hygieneartikel hingegen sind alle weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> dann hätten wir nicht letztes Jahr 25.000 Grippetote allein in Deutschland


Und warum haben wir das nicht ernst genommen? Weil immer und immer wieder alle Verharmloser davon reden, dass eine Grippe eine kleine Sache ist. Warum geht denn kaum jemand zur Grippeimpfung, warum werden einfachste Hygienemaßnahmen nicht ernst genommen? Solange Du von Corona-Hysteriker sprichst, werde ich das Wort Verharmloser nutzen.

Und weil wir in der Grippesaison 2017/2018 so dämlich waren, sollen wir mit dem Coronavirus genauso dämlich umgehen? Wäre es nicht schön, wenn "der Deutsche" endlich mal Hygieneregeln umsetzt und wäre es in Bezug aus mögliche Stromausfälle und andere Dinge nicht toll, wenn jetzt Deutsche immer Vorräte für zwei Wochen hätte? Das würde viel Elend ersparen.

Anstatt also jetzt über jene zu lachen, die ganz Vernünftiges Umsetzen, solltest Du lieber Deinen Umgang mit Grippe und jeder Art Notfall hinterfragen.


----------



## JePe (2. März 2020)

Palettenweise Konservendosen zu horten nuetzt bei einem Stromausfall genau Null, wenn Du einen Elektroherd hast. Ich habe ihn jetzt auch wirklich nicht so verstanden, als wuerde er etwas "verharmlosen" wollen. Ich wuerde ihm aber zustimmen, wenn er dafuer plaediert, die Diskussion auf ein sinnvolles Mass herunterzufahren und Vorsorge in einem vernuenftigen Rahmen und da zu betreiben, wo sie erfolgversprechend ist. Was gerade in (kleinen, wie ich hoffe) Bevoelkerungsteilen passiert, ist eine Panik, die von wiederum anderen benutzt wird, um die eigene Agenda zu befoerdern (Schengenaussetzung fordern und Staatsversagen herbeireden). Und diese Panik faellt einfach gnadenlos durch den Realitaetscheck. Sage ich als jemand, der Asthma hat, damit ins Corona-Beutschema passt und sicher nicht sorglos ist, aber sich auch nicht von irgendwelchen livegetickerten Infiziertenzahlen hysterisieren laesst.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Im Krieg haben die Tapeten gegessen, wegen der enthaltenen Stärke, da ist eine Dose ohne Herd ein 5* Menü.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Palettenweise Konservendosen zu horten nuetzt bei einem Stromausfall genau Null, wenn Du einen Elektroherd hast.


Wie lange reicht denn eine Palette Ravioli für eine vierköpfige Familie, wenn jede Person pro Tag mindestens eine Dose essen muss? Denn eine Dose Ravioli enthält nur 88kcal pro Hundert Gramm, da sollte man eher zwei am Tag von essen. Und warum kann man Ravioli nicht kalt essen und warum darf man keinen Campingkocher benutzen? Natürlich sind bestimmte Verhaltensweise irrational, aber Hysterisch ist etwas anderes. Die Dosen halten sich zehn Jahre, die werden schon gegessen werden.

Wie reagiert der Kapitalsmus auf aktuelle steigende Verbräuche zur Lagerhaltung? Mit Preiserhöhungen. Also jetzt lieber etwas mehr kaufen als morgen empfindlich teurer. Das ist doch ziemlich rational, oder.  Und weißt Du, ob jemand auch von den Nachbarn gebeten wurde, schnell mit einzukaufen? 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn jetzt auch wirklich nicht so verstanden, als wuerde er etwas "verharmlosen" wollen. Ich wuerde ihm aber zustimmen, wenn er dafuer plaediert, die Diskussion auf ein sinnvolles Mass herunterzufahren und Vorsorge in einem vernuenftigen Rahmen und da zu betreiben, wo sie erfolgversprechend ist. .


Nichts anderes mache ich doch. Und ich sehe mit Sorge auf unsere Regierung, die meiner Meinung nach wie immer in den letzten Jahren, den Fokus auf kurzfristige wirtschaftliche Einflüsse legt.

Ich habe keinerlei Bauchschmerzen, wenn Freunde jetzt in den Skiurlaub nach Italien fahren. Aber man sollte dann das abendliche Besäufnis im großen Kreis unterlassen und idealerweise selber kochen. Ist es jetzt schon wieder Hysterisch, diese Hinweise mit auf den Weg zu geben? Denn auf der Skipiste und beim Wandern wird niemand krank. Wenn sie aber zurückkommen, warte ich auch lieber zwei Wochen mit dem nächsten Kontakt.

Und warum? Mache ich mir Sorgen um meine Gesundheit? Nein, kein bisschen, aber wenn ich meinen kranken Vater anstecke, wäre das fatal.



Duvar schrieb:


> Im Krieg haben die Tapeten gegessen, wegen der  enthaltenen Stärke, da ist eine Dose ohne Herd ein 5* Menü.


Und sie haben Leder ausgekocht und anderen Mist, um zumindest das Gefühl von satt zu haben. Diese Vergleiche sind aber das, was man übertrieben nennen kann in der aktuellen Situation. 

Ich habe bei Grippe noch nie davon gelesen, dass Quarantäne ausgesprochen wurde. Das ist der große Unterschied zum Coronavirus, bei dem Du von hier auf jetzt für, ich weiß nicht wie lange, ich glaube zwei Wochen, unter Quarantäne gestellt werden kannst. Wie bekommst Du dann Lebensmittel? Das Gesundheitsamt hilft Dir dabei nicht. Ohne Familie und enge Freunde hat man dann die A...karte gezogen.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Im Krieg haben die Tapeten gegessen, wegen der enthaltenen Stärke, da ist eine Dose ohne Herd ein 5* Menü.


Und Steckrüben, Hunde, Katzen, Tauben, Teile von Schlachttieren die heute entweder mit unter die Wurst gemüllert oder zu Schlachtabfällen werden (z.B. Pansen, Gehirn), Pferd war auch noch weit verbreitet allgemein, ...

Achja: Den (Kohle-)Ofen nicht vergessen. Der geht auch bei Stromausfall und man kann sich wunderbar die Plautze wärmen. :3


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Palettenweise Konservendosen zu horten nuetzt bei einem Stromausfall genau Null, wenn Du einen Elektroherd hast. Ich habe ihn jetzt auch wirklich nicht so verstanden, als wuerde er etwas "verharmlosen" wollen. Ich wuerde ihm aber zustimmen, wenn er dafuer plaediert, die Diskussion auf ein sinnvolles Mass herunterzufahren und Vorsorge in einem vernuenftigen Rahmen und da zu betreiben, wo sie erfolgversprechend ist. Was gerade in (kleinen, wie ich hoffe) Bevoelkerungsteilen passiert, ist eine Panik, die von wiederum anderen benutzt wird, um die eigene Agenda zu befoerdern (Schengenaussetzung fordern und Staatsversagen herbeireden). Und diese Panik faellt einfach gnadenlos durch den Realitaetscheck. Sage ich als jemand, der Asthma hat, damit ins Corona-Beutschema passt und sicher nicht sorglos ist, aber sich auch nicht von irgendwelchen livegetickerten Infiziertenzahlen hysterisieren laesst.



Deshalb kauft man sich auch Konservendosen die man auch kalt essen könnte. Soll ja nicht schmecken sondern am leben halten.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2020)

Ansonsten kaufst du einen Magnesium Block für nen 10er und du kannst dir über Monate Feuer machen.


----------



## Slezer (2. März 2020)

Hast ein Beispiel?


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Steckrüben,


Was soll an Steckrüben so schlimm sein?

Ich habe immernoch 'n EPA mitsamt Esbitkocher unterm Bett liegen - von vor 15 Jahren. Ist aber immernoch nicht abgelaufen.
Die Dinger kriegt man auf eBay recht günstig und eingeschweißten Pasta schmecken gar nicht mal schlecht...


----------



## Lotto (2. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Palettenweise Konservendosen zu horten nuetzt bei einem Stromausfall genau Null, wenn Du einen Elektroherd hast.


Das es wegen des Virus zu einem Stromausfall kommt ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
Zudem sind viele Dinge in Dosen/Gläsern verzehrfertig, z.B. Sauerkraut, Rotkohl, Pilze, diverses Obst, Karotten, Fisch, Würstchen, Brot etc. (schmeckt zwar dann nicht ganz so toll, aber man kann es essen).
Klar wenn du Industriefrass in Dosen kaufst wird es schwer ohne kochen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2020)

Kochen kann man immer. Quasi überall liegen doch brennbare Sachen rum. Im schlimmsten Fall geht man grade zum nächsten Baum und holt sich was. Nasses Holz qualmt nen bischen aber brennt trotzdem.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll an Steckrüben so schlimm sein?


Mich kannste damit scheuchen. Ich habe das als Kind schon gehasst wenn meine Mutter davon Eintopf gemacht hat.
Aber wenn man kurz vorm verhungern ist, dann stellt sich die Frage nach dem Geschmack wohl nicht mehr.



Lotto schrieb:


> Das es wegen des Virus zu einem Stromausfall kommt ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


Denke ich auch. Ansonsten Gas oder Esbitkocher besorgen.



> Zudem sind viele Dinge in Dosen/Gläsern verzehrfertig, z.B. Sauerkraut, Rotkohl, Pilze, diverses Obst, Karotten, Fisch, Würstchen, Brot etc. (schmeckt zwar dann nicht ganz so toll, aber man kann es essen).
> Klar wenn du Industriefrass in Dosen kaufst wird es schwer ohne kochen.


Es gibt auch sehr leckere Eintöpfe in Dosen. Linsen oder Erbseneintöpfe zum Beispiel.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll an Steckrüben so schlimm sein?
> 
> Ich habe immernoch 'n EPA mitsamt Esbitkocher unterm Bett liegen - von vor 15 Jahren. Ist aber immernoch nicht abgelaufen.
> Die Dinger kriegt man auf eBay recht günstig und eingeschweißten Pasta schmecken gar nicht mal schlecht...



Ich hab damals beim BIWAK lieber die Fertigmahlzeit aus dem EPA gegessen als das Lebergulasch aus der Feldküche.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich hab damals beim BIWAK lieber die Fertigmahlzeit aus dem EPA gegessen als das Lebergulasch aus der Feldküche.


Bei mir war der Linseneintopf der Favorit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kochen kann man immer. Quasi überall liegen doch brennbare Sachen rum. Im schlimmsten Fall geht man grade zum nächsten Baum und holt sich was. Nasses Holz qualmt nen bischen aber brennt trotzdem.


Als Saarländer hab ich sowieso immer ausreichend Brennstoff (Buchenholz) da - man muss schließlich jederzeit schwenken können. 
Aber im Ernst - nen kleinen Gaskocher mit ein paar Döschen Propangas halte ich persönlich für Grundausstattung jedes Haushalts.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2020)

Esbit, der Geruch hält den Feind fern.

Aber ehrlich, etwas Papier, Holz und ein Magnesium Stab und das brennt auch wenn es -16 Grad ist und das ganze Holz mega feucht ist und du versuchst dass das eine Ei was für die nächsten 2 Tage dein einziges Essen ist zu kochen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2020)

Feuer machen zum Kochen ist bei uns quasi das, wo man sich am wenigsten Sorgen machen muss. Im Gebirge, Wüste oder auf dem Meer sieht das schon anders aus.
Man kann in einer Stadt oder auf dem Land ja so ziemlich alles in den Grill werfen was man sieht und anzünden. Topf drauf und los gehts.

Ich würde mir da um ganz andere Sachen gedanken machen. Grade Strom macht überleben extrem einfach. Ein einfaches Solar Blei Inverter Setup für schmale Münze ist viel mehr Wert als jeder Gaskocher.


----------



## Godslayer666 (2. März 2020)

Heute im Rewe kleine Anzeichen von Hamsterkäufen bemerkt. Ausschließlich waren irgendwelche billig Tiefkühlkost vergriffen, wo ich nicht mal zuordnen könnte was da war - wenn es nicht am Preisschild stehen würde - und billige Küchenrolle. 
Nobel scheint hier die Welt nicht zu Grunde zu gehen.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. März 2020)

Was ich nicht kapiere ist wieso die Frischmilch (alle Sorten) in unsrem Aldi ausverkauft, und auch heute nicht nachgeliefert wurde,
die haltbare sich aber stapelt.. 
Kurios, oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Was ich nicht kapiere ist wieso die Frischmilch (alle Sorten) in unsrem Aldi ausverkauft, und auch heute nicht nachgeliefert wurde,
> die haltbare sich aber stapelt..
> Kurios, oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


Haltbare Milch schmeckt zum kotzen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2020)

RB Leipzig wirft Japaner aus dem Stadion: Love, Peace and Racism - DER SPIEGEL

Toll, oder?
Genau DAS ist es, wo uns dieses ganze hysterische Gehabe hinführt.
Vielleicht sollten wir ja auch noch gleich nach F.J.S. Ausweise für Erkrankte einführen?


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Was ich nicht kapiere ist wieso die Frischmilch (alle Sorten) in unsrem Aldi ausverkauft, und auch heute nicht nachgeliefert wurde,
> die haltbare sich aber stapelt..
> Kurios, oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


Bei uns war die H Milch aus, jedenfalls die für 65ct, die für 81ct war voll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist es, wo uns dieses ganze hysterische Gehabe hinführt.


Nein, das ist ein spezielles Problem der Sicherheitskräfte in Sachsen. Wer da wohl wieder als Ordner steht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei uns war die H Milch aus, jedenfalls die für 65ct, die für 81ct war voll.



Same here, im real nicht ein Liter H-Milch zu bekommen aber die gute Weidemilch von Weihenstephan. Mir is es Wurst, so lange ich dann noch Markenprodukte kaufen kann. Aber bei ein wenig Panik mehr wird wohl alles gehamstert.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und warum haben wir das nicht ernst genommen? Weil immer und immer wieder alle Verharmloser davon reden, dass eine Grippe eine kleine Sache ist. Warum geht denn kaum jemand zur Grippeimpfung, warum werden einfachste Hygienemaßnahmen nicht ernst genommen? Solange Du von Corona-Hysteriker sprichst, werde ich das Wort Verharmloser nutzen.



Das ist doch gerade das Wesen einer Hysterie im Vergleich zum Alltag: Während die *ständig* sinnvollen Maßnahmen gegen *ständig* präsente Gesundheitsrisiken unterbleiben, herrscht bei ausgewählten, medienwirksamen Infekten plötzlich Aktionismus und die Welt will untergehen. Und wenn die Sau einmal komplett durchs Dorf getrieben wurde, haben die Leute literweise eingedoste Ravioli im Regal (Die ich persönlich selbst im Falle der Zombie-Apokalypse nur als Wurfgeschoss verwenden würde - lieber jagen und sammeln oder in Würde verhungern als diesen Fraß herunterzuwürgen ...) und vernachlässigen weiterhin die tägliche Hygiene, gehen zur Arbeit statt zum Arzt, weil sie vor dem Chef und vor Kollegen nicht als Luschen dastehen wollen, und verweigern zur Krönung des Ganzen für sich selbst und ihre Nächsten wichtige Impfungen.

Inzwischen kann man mit Fug und Recht sagen: Für Menschen, die weder durch Vorerkrankungen noch durch sonstige besondere Belastungen (Stress, Rauchen etc.) angegriffen sind, verläuft CORVID-19 überwiegend wie eine harmlose Erkältung. Und was macht (nicht nur) der deutsche Michel? Hamstert sich gestresst durch Supermärkte, bunkert unter anderem Rauchwaren und achtet nicht grundsätzlich auf seine Gesundheit, die in diesem und viele anderen "Sonderfällen" die beste Grundlage wäre, um die Folgen einer individuellen Infektion, Epidemie oder gar Pandemie abzuwettern. Und wo das gar nichts mehr hilft, retten einen die Dosen-Ravialoi auch nicht mehr - egal, wie gut man sie werfen kann.

Das bedeutet *nicht*, das man nicht für alle Fälle ein paar Vorräte im Haus haben sollte, um für etwaige Katastrophen gerüstet zu sein. Aber das bitte ständig und nicht nur dann, wenn in Italien (und vermutlich auch irgendwann hier) Senioren an einem exotischen Virus versterben, dessen hierzulande seit Ewigkeiten heimische Äquivalente jeden Tag Dutzende dahinraffen.

So, und jetzt rufe ich beim RKI an und schlage vor, eine Impfung zu entwickeln, die in Form von Ravioli-Dosen verabreicht werden kann. Dann machen die Leute vielleicht endlich mal flächendeckend mit ...


----------



## Ray2015 (3. März 2020)

Lul. Der Fraß wird nicht mal in China hergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustyjerk (3. März 2020)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Lul. Der Fraß wird nicht mal in China hergestellt



Das liegt am "vegetarisch". DEN MIST FRESS ICH NICHT, SELBST WENN ICH VERHUNGERE! 

Tofu und Hafermilch kauft zum Glück keine Sau - da ist sicher noch genug für mich da 

Aber ich find's echt bedenklich, wie krass und ungebremst Egoismus in der heutigen Zeit noch gelebt werden kann. Gestern hat im Edeka vor mir an der Kasse jemand 13 (!) Packungen Nudeln gekauft. Was zur Hölle?!


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2020)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Lul. Der Fraß wird nicht mal in China hergestellt



Wenn du Chinafutter willst mußt du die billigen Marken Tomatensoße kaufen. 

Wohl bekomms.


----------



## Rizzard (3. März 2020)

Bei uns im Edeka (Kleinstadt ca 4K Einwohner) geht´s auch so langsam los.
Toilettenpapier ist komplett vergriffen.
Keine Ahnung welche Shice-Orgien die Leute schon geplant haben.
Sprudel (Wasser mit Kohlensäure wer´s nicht kennt^^) wird kistenweise raus getragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade das Wesen einer Hysterie im Vergleich zum Alltag...


Sieh es positiv. Vielleicht lernen die Menschen jetzt endlich das, was sie zur Grippezeit immer schon machen sollten und nie ernst genommen haben. Warum hatten wir denn letzte Grippesaison so viele Tote?


----------



## tdi-fan (3. März 2020)

Bei uns in den Geschäften sind die Regale prall gefüllt. Mir persönlich geht diese Panikmache auch am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2020)

Bei uns sieht auch alles halbwegs normal aus, es gab mal 1-2 Tage wo die Regale leerer waren als sonst, aber es war immer noch genug da.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Bei uns in den Geschäften sind die Regale prall gefüllt. Mir persönlich geht diese Panikmache auch am Arsch vorbei.



Ich war gerade im Supermarkt. Alles voll. Hab keinen gesehen, der den Wagen voll hatte.


----------



## Adi1 (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst - nen kleinen Gaskocher mit ein paar Döschen Propangas halte ich persönlich für Grundausstattung jedes Haushalts.



Ich brauche sowas nicht, bin auch kein Campingfreak. 

In einem Jahr wird es wohl eine wirksame Impfung dagegen gegen,
vorher werden noch ein paar antivirale Mittel auf den Markt kommen ...

... und das Ding ist gegessen.


----------



## INU.ID (3. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dDD2tHWWnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9PYKYjkqnGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (3. März 2020)

Na und?

Was willst du damit sagen?

Das Risiko zu sterben ist doch sehr gering,

ein globales sich vertretendes Ebolavirus wäre wirklich ein Problem,

aber doch nicht dieser F...


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Na und?
> 
> Was willst du damit sagen?
> 
> ...


Weil sich der Virus ziemlich gut verbreitet...
Das Problem sind die Gesundheitssysteme die auf einen solchen Fall nicht vorbereitet sind bzw die Kapazitäten nicht haben. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war gerade im Supermarkt. Alles voll. Hab keinen gesehen, der den Wagen voll hatte.



Bei uns ists nicht mehr leergefegt (Desinfektionsmittel mal außen vor^^) aber von "voll" sind wir noch weit entfernt.
Und das, wo es im Saarland keinen einzigen Fall gibt. Man munkelt ja dass die Saarländer sowieso immun sind wegen einer bestimmten Zaubertrankkombination.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe meine Wochenration an UR-Pils vergangenen Sonntag vorschriftsmäßig eingenommen und zeige keine Symptome


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... Man munkelt ja dass die Saarländer sowieso immun sind wegen einer bestimmten Zaubertrankkombination...


Ich kenne den Ansatz, dass das Saarland selbst für Viren so uninteressant ist, dass....

Aua, nicht schlagen, aua, nein, ....., nicht sperren, nein, neiiiiiiinn.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2020)

Bei uns war ein Kerl am durchdrehen im Lidl und sagte iwas von wegen dem shice Corona drehen alle am Rad usw.
Der Ansturm war auf jeden Fall riesig. Persönlich haben wir den Nudel/Mehl/Dosenfraß/ Milchvorrat etwas aufgestockt. 20L Milch usw^^


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Ansatz, dass das Saarland selbst für Viren so uninteressant ist, dass....


Und ich, dass das Corona-Virus Angst vor den Hells Grannies hat.


----------



## Adi1 (3. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil sich der Virus ziemlich gut verbreitet...
> Das Problem sind die Gesundheitssysteme die auf einen solchen Fall nicht vorbereitet sind bzw die Kapazitäten nicht haben.



Sicher verbreitet es sich rasant.

Das hängt aber auch damit zusammen,
weil die "Smartphonegesteuerte"-Gesellschaft
grundlegende Hygieneregeln gar nicht mehr einhält.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher verbreitet es sich rasant.
> 
> Das hängt aber auch damit zusammen,
> weil die "Smartphonegesteuerte"-Gesellschaft
> grundlegende Hygieneregeln gar nicht mehr einhält.




Da haben dann halt auch die Profis mehr zu tun.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei uns ists nicht mehr leergefegt (Desinfektionsmittel mal außen vor^^) aber von "voll" sind wir noch weit entfernt.
> Und das, wo es im Saarland keinen einzigen Fall gibt. Man munkelt ja dass die Saarländer sowieso immun sind wegen einer bestimmten Zaubertrankkombination.
> 
> 
> ...



Maggi Würze trink ich auch ab und an mal n Schluck ...


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2020)

Der Zaubertrank hat dann doch nicht gehalten.

Coronavirus Covid-19: Erste Infektion im Saarland – US-Notenbank senkt Leitzins | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2020)

Ach verdammt.
Saarland | Erster Corona-Fall im Saarland bestaetigt | HOMBURG1

Da wohnt der Kerl neben der Zaubertrankbrauerei und trinkt nix! 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Coronavirus Covid-19: Erste Infektion im Saarland – US-Notenbank senkt Leitzins | ZEIT ONLINE



Wow, und die US Notenbank senkt wegen uns den Leitzins!!


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da wohnt der Kerl neben der Zaubertrankbrauerei und trinkt nix!


...der trinkt halt Corona.
Muhahaha, der musste jetzt einfach sein.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2020)

Eben im Lidl. Kein Wasser, kein Mehl, keine Nudeln, kein vernünftiges Klopapier usw. Der Laden war komischerweise aber Menschenleer.
Habt ihr eigentlich Maggi Würze zu Hause stehen? Ich ja, interessiert mich mal^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich Maggi Würze zu Hause stehen?



Willste mich beleidigen? 
Sobald ich unter nen Liter Maggireserve falle is Notstand! 

Nein im Ernst, so viel Maggi esse ich/wir gar nicht. Aber ein, zwei große braune Liternachfüllflaschen sind trotzdem immer im Keller.
Ein Liter Maggi und ein Kasten UR-Pils ist Grundausstattung eines jeden gut geführten saarländischen Haushaltes. Könnt doch einer kommen der Durst hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. März 2020)

Meint ihr wir überholen japan ?   
Coronavirus Update (Live): 92,798 Cases and 3,164 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Südkorea über 109 000 Test schon gemacht
Coronavirus Testing Criteria and Numbers by Country - Worldometer


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher verbreitet es sich rasant.
> 
> Das hängt aber auch damit zusammen,
> weil die "Smartphonegesteuerte"-Gesellschaft
> ...


Jetzt sind die Smartphones plötzlich schuld, genau. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

*Wie China das neue Coronavirus ausbremste*
_Mit  radikalen Maßnahmen drückt China die Zahl der Neuinfektionen mit  Sars-CoV-2 deutlich, 
berichtet ein WHO-Team. Doch was Deutschland daraus  lernen kann, ist unklar._

"... Staaten wie Deutschland sollten allerdings, empfiehlt die Gruppe um  Aylward, schnellstmöglich ihre Maßnahmen erweitern, um Fälle von  Covid-19 samt all ihren Kontakten aufzuspüren und unter Quarantäne zu  stellen. Alle Kranken mit atypischen Lungenentzündungen seien zu testen,  außerdem sollten bestehende Überwachungssysteme für  Atemwegserkrankungen auch auf den neuen Erreger testen. Das WHO-Team  ruft Regierungen und Gesellschaften dazu auf, die neue Infektion mit  allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln zu bekämpfen. Insbesondere müsse  die Bevölkerung aufgeklärt werden, dass sie dazu beitragen muss, die  Verbreitung des Virus einzudämmen. ... "
Covid-19: Wie China das neue Coronavirus ausbremste - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Tengri86 (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Wie China das neue Coronavirus ausbremste*
> _Mit  radikalen Maßnahmen drückt China die Zahl der Neuinfektionen mit  Sars-CoV-2 deutlich,
> berichtet ein WHO-Team. Doch was Deutschland daraus  lernen kann, ist unklar._
> 
> ...



Wir haben  nicht die nötige manpower , China hat ja anderswo  viel pflegepersonal abgezogen  und ins kriesenregionen geschickt, davon können wir nur träumen , wo willst die Leute holen? Krankenschwester die in Rente sind zwangsverpflichten  


Und falls schlimm wird und die wenigen medizinisches Personal die wir haben  auch infiziert werden, dann wird man halt nixs tun können


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wir haben  nicht die nötige manpower , China hat ja anderswo  viel pflegepersonal abgezogen  und ins kriesenregionen geschickt, davon können wir nur träumen , wo willst die Leute holen? Krankenschwester die in Rente sind zwangsverpflichten
> 
> 
> Und falls schlimm wird und die wenigen medizinisches Personal die wir haben  auch infiziert werden, dann wird man halt nixs tun können



China stampft innerhalb von Tagen ein neues Krankenhaus aus dem Boden.
Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt alles eitel Wonne. 

Kann mir schon vorstellen dass da Leute aus der Pension zurückgeholt werden ^^ für die Partei undso. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2020)

Jeder denkt an den Berliner Flughafen jetzt bestimmt...
Da macht man Nägel mit Köpfen, die haben auch nicht so einen Bürokratie Dschungel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2020)

Die bauen ein neues Krankenhaus mit 25000 Quadratmeter Nutzfläche innerhalb von 10 Tagen.
In der Zeit hat in Deutschland der Bauantrag noch nicht den Schreibtisch des zuständigen Beamten erreicht. 

Das ist zwar überspitzt und polemisch ausgedrückt aber es hat einen Grund, warum wir links und rechts von Asiaten überholt werden. Die schauen nicht erst 3 Monate lang nach, ob unterm 13. Baum von links auf der Baufläche noch ne Südspitzrosakehlotternase sitzt die unter Naturschutz steht und die interessiert auch nicht ob sie bis 3,10 oder doch 3,15 Meter an den Carport des Nachbarn ranbauen.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die schauen nicht erst 3 Monate lang nach, ob unterm 13. Baum von links auf der Baufläche noch ne Südspitzrosakehlotternase sitzt die unter Naturschutz steht und die interessiert auch nicht ob sie bis 3,10 oder doch 3,15 Meter an den Carport des Nachbarn ranbauen.


Ja mit Tieren - und Tierschutz haben die es sowieso nicht so. Und fressen ganze Landschaften kahl.
Wahrscheinlich haben wir auch diese Corona-Variante den dortigen  Essgewohnheiten der Einheimischen zu verdanken.
Der Ursprung soll ja ein Markt sein wo allemöglichen Tiere zum Essen angeboten werden. Z.B. auch Flughunde welche ein Vielzahl von Erregern in sich tragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die bauen ein neues Krankenhaus mit 25000 Quadratmeter Nutzfläche innerhalb von 10 Tagen..


Ein Feldlazarett baut die Bundeswehr in wenigen Tagen und zum Glück haben wir noch tausende leerstehende Wohncontainer als erste Flüchtlingsunterkünfte, die das THW ebenso ganz schnell zu einem Komplex zusammenbauen kann. Da gibt es dann auch keine Genehmigungsprobleme.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist zwar überspitzt und polemisch  ausgedrückt aber es hat einen Grund, warum wir links und rechts von  Asiaten überholt werden.


Insbesondere bei der Verschmutzung überholen sie uns mit schnellem Schritt. Sie fliegen an uns vorbei ...
Was meinst Du, wann es den ersten Menschen in der Region zu blöd wird?


----------



## Slezer (3. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Trotzdem gute Besserung für dich und die Family! Ein Forum ohne den Highländaa, Gott bewahre.


Deine Befürchtung ist wahr geworden. Er ist komischerweise gesperrt


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, wann es den ersten Menschen in der Region zu blöd wird?



Wenn man sich ansieht was die alles Jahrzehntelang mit sich machen lassen und welche Strafen darauf stehen sich zu wehren wirds noch ne ganze Weile dauern denke ich bis sich da was ändert.

Man muss dabei aber fairerweise auch sehen, dass diese rigorose Art der Politik auch dazu geführt hat, dass der Anteiol an Chinesen die in Armut leben von über 50% 1980 auf unter 1% heute gefallen ist. Eine derartige Explosion des Wohlstandes der breiten Bevölkerung hat sonst kaum ein Land jemals geschafft.

Die Mittel mögen moralisch fragwürdig sein aber sie funktionieren unbestritten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. März 2020)

> While many people globally have built up immunity to seasonal flu strains, COVID-19 is a new virus to which no one has immunity. That means more people are susceptible to infection, and some will suffer severe disease.
> 
> Globally, about *3.4%* of reported COVID-19 cases have died. By comparison, seasonal flu generally kills far fewer than *1%* of those infected.
> 
> Third, we have vaccines and therapeutics for seasonal flu, but at the moment there is no vaccine and no specific treatment for COVID-19. However, clinical trials of therapeutics are now being done, and more than 20 vaccines are in development.


Quelle: WHO
WHO Director-General's opening remarks at the media briefing on COVID-19 - 3 March 2020


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Globally, about *3.4%* of reported COVID-19


_"... Total harmlos, leichte Grippe, alles nur Panikmacher, ..._. " 

Genau was in der Rede des WHO Direktors steht, sage ich hier seit Wochen. Es hat keinen Sinn, die verharmlosenden Sätze haben sich eingebrannt und jeder will sie glauben.  

Italien: 79 Tote auf 160 Genesene. Halleluja .... und selbst wenn man die Toten auf die 2500 Infizierten bezieht ist es einen ziemlich hohe Quote.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau was in der Rede des WHO Direktors steht, sage ich hier seit Wochen. Es hat keinen Sinn, die verharmlosenden Sätze haben sich eingebrannt und jeder will sie glauben.


Das glaub ich kaum, wenn die Leute hierzulande die Regale leerräumen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das glaub ich kaum, wenn die Leute hierzulande die Regale leerräumen.


Es ist kein "Leerräumen". Es sind temporär für wenige Produkte kurzfristig gesteigerte Absatzzahlen. Auch ich, bisher ohne Vorrat habe jetzt für eine Woche Lebensmittel im Haus. Und das mussten einige Millionen machen. Lebensmittelgeschäfte sind gut organisiert und haben nicht für Wochen Lebensmittel im Laden. Auch dort sind wir bei einer Just in Time Mentalität.

Morgen sind die Regale wieder voll ....


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist zwar überspitzt und polemisch ausgedrückt aber es hat einen Grund, warum wir links und rechts von Asiaten überholt werden. Die schauen nicht erst 3 Monate lang nach, ob unterm 13. Baum von links auf der Baufläche noch ne Südspitzrosakehlotternase sitzt die unter Naturschutz steht und die interessiert auch nicht ob sie bis 3,10 oder doch 3,15 Meter an den Carport des Nachbarn ranbauen.


Das selbe hat man vor 100 Jahren auch bei den USA gesagt und heute?
Bewerte es selbst


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Italien: 79 Tote auf 160 Genesene. Halleluja .... und selbst wenn man die Toten auf die 2500 Infizierten bezieht ist es einen ziemlich hohe Quote.


Weißt du ob bei jedem der jetzt stirbt (ungeklärte Ursache) auf das Virus getestet wird?


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist kein "Leerräumen". Es sind temporär für wenige Produkte kurzfristig gesteigerte Absatzzahlen. Auch ich, bisher ohne Vorrat habe jetzt für eine Woche Lebensmittel im Haus. Und das mussten einige Millionen machen. Lebensmittelgeschäfte sind gut organisiert und haben nicht für Wochen Lebensmittel im Laden. Auch dort sind wir bei einer Just in Time Mentalität.
> 
> Morgen sind die Regale wieder voll ....


Nicht jeder Lebensmittelladen und auch nicht jeder Metzger bekommt jeden Tag was geliefert bzw. kann jeden Tag Wurst- und Fleischkonserven herstellen.
Aber was sagst du denn zu geklauten Desinfektionsmittel und Schutzmasken? Wenn alle angeblich der angeblichen Falschwahrheit glauben, Corona sei nur ein schlimmerer Schnupfenvirus, woher kommt dann der plötzliche Drang, Arztpraxen um lebenswichtige Utensilien zu erleichtern?


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2020)

Aber merkwürdigerweise nur in Italien und teilweise China, das ist ja das merkwürdige und ich Zweifel schon massiv an den chinesischen Zahlen. Beim Iran brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen.

In Südkorea und Japan sieht es völlig anders aus, genauso wie in Frankreich und Deutschland.
Es gibt absolut kein homogenes Bild und dazu KEINE einheitliche Zählweise, die dann auch noch teilweise politisch gefiltert wird.

Wenn wir es auf Europa beziehen ist der Unterschied zwischen Italien auf der einen Seite und Frankreich und Deutschland auf der anderen Seite, völlig MASSIV und 0,0 nachzuvollziehen aus der Sicht eines Laien.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. März 2020)

Süd Korea und Italien als Vergleich.

Süd Korea hat mehr Infizierten, hat  aber  weniger toten + die In Kritischen zustand sind als in Italien

Süd Korea  5,2k Infiziert, 34 death,  27 Kritisch
Italien          2,5k Infiziert, 79 death , 229 Kritisch 


Hat Süd Korea bessere medizinische Versorgung und mehr personal als Italien ? oder hat sich das Ding Mutiert 

Süd Korea  macht auch mehr tests. 

Coronavirus Testing Criteria and Numbers by Country - Worldometer


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber merkwürdigerweise nur in Italien und teilweise China, das ist ja das merkwürdige und ich Zweifel schon massiv an den chinesischen Zahlen. Beim Iran brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen.
> 
> In Südkorea und Japan sieht es völlig anders aus, genauso wie in Frankreich und Deutschland.
> Es gibt absolut kein homogenes Bild und dazu KEINE einheitliche Zählweise, die dann auch noch teilweise politisch gefiltert wird.
> ...


Japan ist nicht repräsentativ, da sie kaum testen, weder bei lebendigen noch bei Toten. Noch schlimmer sieht es nur in den USA aus, 500 Tests bei 331 Million Bevölkerung. Die Länder, die wirklich sehr viel testen um am unpolitischsten sind, sind Südkorea und Italien. Hier kann man nachlesen:
Coronavirus Testing Criteria and Numbers by Country - Worldometer

In Deutschland und Frankreich wird nicht genug gestestet und die Anzahl der Fälle sind bei n=200 nicht repräsentativ. Italien taugt da viel mehr als Anhaltspunkt.
Übrigens kann man als gesunder Mensch in den 20- 35ern an Covid-19 sterben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür beträgt 1/500.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"... Total harmlos, leichte Grippe, alles nur Panikmacher, ..._. "
> Genau was in der Rede des WHO Direktors steht, sage ich hier seit Wochen. Es hat keinen Sinn, die verharmlosenden Sätze haben sich eingebrannt und jeder will sie glauben.



So sehen die Zahlen zu Beginn *jeder* neuen Erkrankung aus. Die Kurve der schweren (einschließlich letaler) Krankheitsverläufe steigt über den kurzen Betrachtungszeitraum erst einmal an, flacht dann jedoch wieder ab, weil es zunehmend immunisierte Genesene und natürlich bessere Behandlungs- und Begrenzungsmethoden; im Idealfall natürlich auch Impfstoffe gibt (Wenn die Leute sie denn annehmen ... )  und liegt dann so ziemlich gleichauf mit vergleichbaren Krankheitsbildern. Schau dir zum Vergleich einfach mal an, wie es bei neuartigen Grippestämmen aussieht - nämlich keinen Deut anders.

Es hilft übrigens, sich Berichte bzw. Niederschriften mündlicher Berichte komplett durchzulesen. Aus der selben Quelle:



> Both COVID-19 and influenza cause respiratory disease and spread the same way, via small droplets of fluid from the nose and mouth of someone who is sick.





> However, there are some important differences between COVID-19 and influenza.
> First, COVID-19 does not transmit as efficiently as influenza, from the data we have so far.
> With influenza, people who are infected but not yet sick are major drivers of transmission, which does not appear to be the case for COVID-19.



Einen Meteorit auf den Kopf zu bekommen ist per se auch tödlicher, als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. Dennoch ist die Chance, ein kosmisches Steinchen auf den Nüschel zu bekommen viel geringer, als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, denn Blitze haben die stärkere "Verbreitung".
Preisfrage: ist der Meteorit gefährlicher oder der Blitz? Einfach mal selbst testen, wenn's das nächste Mal gewittert oder es Sternschnuppen gibt.
Spaß beiseite. Was ich sagen will: Man kann sich nicht ein Merkmal einer Erkrankung heraussuchen und daraus postulieren, sie wäre gefährlicher (oder harmloser) als eine andere. Deshalb macht Herr Ghebreyesus das auch nicht, sondern erläutert lediglich sachlich und fürs breite Publikum vereinfacht alle wesentlichen Unterschiede.



> And fourth, we don’t even talk about containment for seasonal flu – it’s just not possible. But it is possible for COVID-19.



Und das, Freunde der Nacht, ist auf obiges Bild bezogen ungefähr so, als ob man einen Meteoritenschild, aber keine Blitzableiter hat.
Daher noch einmal die Spaßfrage, bevor wir alle draufgehen: Was ist gefährlicher, der Meteorit oder Blitz?
(Kleiner Tipp: Egal für was man sich entscheidet, die Antwort ist falsch.)

Ich empfehle jedem, sich mit seinem Hausarzt in Verbindung zu setzen. Nicht, um sich präventiv untersuchen, sondern um sich informieren zu lassen. Derzeit werden umfassende Informationen (auch) an niedergelassene Ärzte ausgerollt, mit zahlreichen wichtigen Informationen, von denen einige sogar für Trivia und Smalltalk geeignet sind: Wussten Sie schon, dass man sich - statistisch gesehen - 15 Minuten in unmittelbarer Nähe eine Überträgers aufhalten muss, um sich überhaupt zu infizieren? Bitte das nächste Mal daran denken, wenn man sich vor dem Regal um die letzten Dosen Ravioli zankt - den Streit bitte kurz halten und nichts außer Gift und Galle spucken!


----------



## Don-71 (3. März 2020)

In Italien war die Sterblichkeit von Anfang an sehr hoch, bei ~ 100 Fällen hatten die schon 8 und mehr Tote.
Also im Vergleich zu Süd Korea läuft in Italien irgend etwas sehr schief.

In Deutschland sind wir bei über 200 Fällen haben keinen Toten und soweit ich weiß 1 Kritischen.

@ Tengri86
Woher hast du die Zahlen zu den kritischen Fällen? Das würde mich interessieren.

Edit:

Diese Liste mit den Tests ist völliger Schwachsinn oder hat hier einer Vergleichszahlen zu Frankreich oder Deutschland?


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Süd Korea und Italien als Vergleich.
> 
> Süd Korea hat mehr Infizierten, hat  aber  weniger toten + die In Kritischen zustand sind als in Italien
> 
> ...


Die Epidemie in Italien ist in einem Krankenhaus mit vielen alten Leuten ausgebrochen.
Coronavirus in Italien: Warum es keinen "Patient 0", sondern nur "Patient 1" geben wird | STERN.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Epidemie in Italien ist in einem Krankenhaus mit vielen alten Leuten ausgebrochen.


Die Gruppen der Erkrankten sind noch unterschiedlich. Bei uns sind es Reisende im mittlern Alter. In China alle, in Italien wieder ganz andere. Das wird sich mit den Monaten egalisieren.

Zumindest, wenn der Herr Gesundheitsminister schon nix macht, fangen große Firmen selber an, Massnahmen zu treffen:
Coronavirus: Was Arbeitgeber tun, um das Risiko einzudaemmen - DER SPIEGEL

Mich würden Statistiken interessieren, wieviele Tests auf das Coronavirus wir in Deutschland schon gemacht haben.

Auch das klingt für Indien sehr vernünftig:
_Antibiotika, Paracetamol und Vitaminpräparate gehören zu den  Wirkstoffen, die wegen des Coronavirus von Indien nicht mehr exportiert  werden. Das könnte Folgen für Deutschland haben....

Klar ist: In Indien werden zahlreiche Wirkstoffe aus China  weiterverarbeitet und anschließend nach Europa geliefert. Bei  Antibiotika bestehe mittlerweile eine komplette Abhängigkeit von China  und Indien, sagt Hosseini. Auch viele andere Medikamente wie  Schmerzmittel, Vitamine oder Bluthochdrucksenker stammen zu einem großen  Teil aus den beiden Ländern._
Wegen Coronavirus: Indien schraenkt Medikamentenexport ein | tagesschau.de
....


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. März 2020)

> Increasing evidence shows that coronavriruses are not always confined to the respiratory tract and that they may also invade the *central nervous system* inducing neurological diseases. The infection of SARS‐CoV has been reported in the brains from both patients and experimental animals, where the brainstem was heavily infected. Furthermore, some coronaviruses have been demonstrated able to spread via a *synapse‐connected route to the medullary cardiorespiratory center* from the mechano‐ and chemoreceptors in the lung and lower respiratory airways.


Quelle:
Error - Cookies Turned Off

Das bedeutet, dass es eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt, dass das Virus das zentrale Nervensystem angreift und dass die Atembeschwerden/-anomalien davon kommen und nicht nur von geschädigten Lungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

Und wieder ein konsequenter Schritt in Italien:
Coronavirus: Italien ordnet Schliessung aller Schulen und Universitaeten an - DER SPIEGEL

In China gab es von gesten auf heute weniger neue identifizierte Fälle, als in Italien. Europa muss jetzt handeln. Der Chinsesiche Weg mag hart gewesen sein, aber das Problem ist jetzt nach acht Wochen weitestgehend im Griff. In China wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in Kürze wieder voll produziert werden können, während wir noch sehr lange hohe Krankenstände haben werden.

In welcher Scheinwelt lebt Spahn mit der Aussage: _"Der Höhepunkt der Epidemie ist bei uns noch nicht erreicht?" _Dann den mal irgendwer ruhig stellen, diesen tatenlosen Dummschwätzer, der nur verzögern und nicht umserzt? Wo sind denn die Reihenuntersuchungen, die wir seit acht Wochen hätten machen können? 
Coronavirus: Jens Spahn - "Auch in Deutschland hat Epidemie begonnen" - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Eben im Lidl. Kein Wasser, kein Mehl, keine Nudeln, kein vernünftiges Klopapier usw. Der Laden war komischerweise aber Menschenleer.
> Habt ihr eigentlich Maggi Würze zu Hause stehen? Ich ja, interessiert mich mal^^


Bei uns genau so.
Hab da auch einen passenden Spruch im Netz gesehen.

_War gerade im Supermarkt. Meine Erkenntnis:
Wenn ein Deutscher zwei Wochen in Quarantäne muss, frisst er Nudeln mit Dosensuppe und kackt. Zwischendurch wälzt er sich in Mehl._


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Smartphones plötzlich schuld, genau.



Nö, ich habe doch geschrieben:

"die Gesellschaft", also die Nutzer. 

Das Auffassen und Verstehen von Tatsachen setzt nun mal

eine gewisse Grundintelligenz voraus.

Ich meine dich nicht persönlich, nur so allgemein.

Wenn der Verstand aber an Google abgegeben wird,

dann ist nun mal Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. März 2020)

Deutschschweizer Mundart beguenstigt Coronavirus-Ansteckung - Blick

Gilt dann leider auch fürs Arabische und das Hebräische. Unabhängig davon, ob da etwas dran ist, hat das mich richtig zum Lachen gebracht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> hat das mich richtig zum Lachen gebracht.


Waaaas, ich darf nicht mehr krüüüzi sagen?


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Verstand aber an Google abgegeben wird,
> 
> dann ist nun mal Ruhe im Karton.


Es gibt Menschen die können noch nicht mal Google richtig benutzen. Und wissen auch so nicht viel.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die können noch nicht mal Google richtig benutzen. Und wissen auch so nicht viel.


Die meisten Menschen können Google bedienen und wissen dennoch nicht viel. 

Schnell verfügbare Informationen sorgen weder dafür, dass etwas ins Langzeitgedächtnis kommt, noch bedeutet es, dass die Quelle gut ist.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen können Google bedienen und wissen dennoch nicht viel.
> 
> Schnell verfügbare Informationen sorgen weder dafür, dass etwas ins Langzeitgedächtnis kommt, noch bedeutet es, dass die Quelle gut ist.


Naja, wenn man gezielt nach Infos sucht, die einen interessieren, bleibt schon was davon hängen.
Und ob Quellen gut oder schlecht sind lernt man normalerweise mit der Zeit. 
Das nennt man auch Medienkompetenz.
Aber manche Menschen stellen  (einfache) Fragen und können nicht mal in Eigeninitiative nach Informationen suchen.

Edit: Wobei ich hier im Forum, auch schon sehr simple Fragen gestellt habe, wo ich hätte selber suchen können.
Allerdings, wenn das jeder machen würde, wäre wohl in solchen Communities kaum noch was los.

Sorry für OT.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. März 2020)

Ob etwas hängen bleibt, hat hauptsächlich damit zu tun, wie oft ich diese Informationen wiederholt aufnehme und in welcher Form. 
Lese ich etwas nur oder höre ich es, schreibe ich es mir raus etc. 

On topic:
Zahlen aus Italien:
276 recovered
107 dead

Das sieht gar nicht gut aus. 
Die großen Abweichungen der Sterberate einzelner Länder sind allerdings extrem. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Angaben wirklich stimmen und falls doch, ob es plausible Gründe dafür gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Zahlen aus Italien:
> 276 recovered
> 107 dead.


Du siehst, kein Grund zur Besorgnis, eine leichte Grippe, da muss man sich gar keine Gedanken machen, absolut harmlos ...


----------



## Fly4Fun (4. März 2020)

Die meisten Deutschen haben schon eine Lösung. Von Brot backen keine Ahnung, aber 50 Dosen Ravioli gebunkert.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. März 2020)

Es gibt bereits zwei mutierte Stränge vom Virus.
Coronavirus is mutating: Chinese scientists find a second strain of COVID-19 | Fortune


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

Und wieder beruhigende Nachrichten. Wir haben alles im Griff

_"... In München dauert das Testen eines potenziellen Super-Spreaders mehr als  drei Tage. Die bisherigen Fallzahlen sind daher wohl massiv  unterschätzt. Ärzte ohne Schutzkleidung, Labore unvorbereitet,  Organisation überfordert, aber laut Politik ist die Hauptsache: keine  Panik...

Selbiges Robert-Koch-Institut teilte heute dem Autor auf Anfrage mit,  dass die Anzahl der durchgeführten Tests "nicht zentral in Deutschland  erfasst" wird. Man gehe "von einigen Tausend seit Anfang Januar aus" ..."_
Deutschland anscheinend unfaehig, auf Coronavirus zu testen | Telepolis

Solange wir nicht testen, haben wir auch keine Infizierten. Ist doch alles gut so


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2020)

Wie es wohl aussehen würde wenn man in China direkt gehandelt hätte statt die Leute zum Schweigen zu bringen.
Die Kommentare über chinesische Effizienz sind absolut unangebracht.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wieder beruhigende Nachrichten. Wir haben alles im Griff
> 
> _"... In München dauert das Testen eines potenziellen Super-Spreaders mehr als  drei Tage. Die bisherigen Fallzahlen sind daher wohl massiv  unterschätzt. Ärzte ohne Schutzkleidung, Labore unvorbereitet,  Organisation überfordert, aber laut Politik ist die Hauptsache: keine  Panik...
> 
> ...



Ah jetzt werden wieder die VT Medien herangezogen, um Stimmung zu machen, dabei ist der Artikel schon absolut ärmlich, da man von einem Einzelfall, alle möglichen Veschwörungketten für die ganze Repubklik entwirft, die auch noch föderal strukturiert ist.
Alleine die Laborkapazitäten dürften in jedem Kreis in der ganzen Republik unterschiedlich sein und wenn die Dinge nicht zental erfasst werden, ist alles andere blanke Spekulation. Laut dem Landrat von HS gerade bei Lanz, haben alleine die mehrere tausendmal getestet.
Dieser Artikel ist einfach erbärmlich unseriös und reine Spekulation!

Edit:

Alleine was der Typ so verfasst spottet jeder Beschreibubg, dazu scheint ein Intimus und Verehrer von Herrn Ganser zu sein.
Alexander Unzicker | Telepolis


----------



## Slezer (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wieder beruhigende Nachrichten. Wir haben alles im Griff
> 
> _"... In München dauert das Testen eines potenziellen Super-Spreaders mehr als  drei Tage. Die bisherigen Fallzahlen sind daher wohl massiv  unterschätzt. Ärzte ohne Schutzkleidung, Labore unvorbereitet,  Organisation überfordert, aber laut Politik ist die Hauptsache: keine  Panik...
> 
> ...


Ohje aluhut detected. Das was du hier im Forum verzapft gehört bestraft!

Als nächstes kommen links von alles Schall und Rauch???


----------



## Rizzard (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _... aber laut Politik ist die Hauptsache: keine  Panik...
> _



Ja natürlich soll man Panik vermeiden. Diese bescheuerte Grippe bekommt schon jetzt viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit und schürt unnötig Panik.

Was mich daran am meisten stört ist die Wirtschaft welche vermutlich massiv darunter leiden wird.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. März 2020)

Gestern Abend noch schnell ne Flasche Salat-Öl geholt und was seh ich da, auch bei uns hier diese Zettel mit der Bitte um Verständnis das diese Artikel ausverkauft seien. Dabei hat doch der Herr Spahn gesagt die Regale werden in 2-3 Tagen wieder voll sein. Okay bei Hygiene-Artikeln habe ich es ihm nicht abgenommen aber bei den Lebensmitteln des täglichen Bedarfs, hatte ich echt erwartet das es schnell wieder Nachschub gibt. Am Ende wird es auch bei diesen Artikeln einen gut florierenden Schwarzhandel geben... Nur mal so ins Blaue gesponnen von mir!


----------



## Slezer (5. März 2020)

Name ist Programm? Was hast denn vor 1 Jahr gemacht wenn das Öl leer war? Bist in den nächsten laden gegangen oder?


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. März 2020)

Alter schmeiss dir ne Valium ...


----------



## P2063 (5. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was mich daran am meisten stört ist die Wirtschaft welche vermutlich massiv darunter leiden wird.



Also ich finds gut. Dem Einzelhandel geht es prächtig und man kann günstig Aktien/ETFs/Kryptowährungen nach kaufen. Produktion in China wird ja grade auch wieder hoch gefahren, also alles in allem kein Grund zur Sorge. Wer jetzt nicht in irgendwas investiert wäre ganz schön blöd.


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Ob etwas hängen bleibt, hat hauptsächlich damit zu tun, wie oft ich diese Informationen wiederholt aufnehme und in welcher Form.
> Lese ich etwas nur oder höre ich es, schreibe ich es mir raus etc.



Wie heißt es doch so schön? Denken ist wie googeln, nur krasser.



> Das sieht gar nicht gut aus.
> Die großen Abweichungen der Sterberate einzelner Länder sind allerdings extrem. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Angaben wirklich stimmen und falls doch, ob es plausible Gründe dafür gibt.



Natürlich hat es auch ganz einfach damit zu tun, wie gründlich die Fälle regional erkannt, erfasst und die Daten ausgewertet werden.
Aber damit endet es nicht. In Italien beispielsweise lag ein Epizentrum in einer Einrichtung für kranke Senioren - sprich, viele Angehörige einer Risikogruppe waren geballt getroffen. Und das treibt natürlich die nationale Sterberate hoch.

Die Effizienz und Kompetenz der örtlichen medizinischen Versorgung spielt ebenso eine Rolle wie lokale Eigenheiten bis hin zu winzigsten klimatischen/meteorologischen und sozialen (wen begrüßt man in welcher Form, wie nimmt man Nahrung auf und wie wird diese zubereitet etc.) Details.
Um mal ein überspitztes Beispiel zu geben: Wo die Lufttemperatur und -feuchte hoch sind, sich nahezu jedermann mit Bussi links, Bussi rechts begrüßt, gerne rohes Fingerfood verzehrt wird, von weiten Bevölkerungsteilen geraucht wird als gäb's kein Morgen und der nächste Arzt eher ein Sanitäter und/oder eine Tagesreise entfernt ist, ist das Risiko für die Ausbreitung und suboptimale Behandlung von Atemwegsinfektionen (und nicht nur diesen) natürlich deutlich höher.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es auch ganz einfach damit zu tun, wie gründlich die Fälle regional erkannt, erfasst und die Daten ausgewertet werden.
> Aber damit endet es nicht. In Italien beispielsweise lag ein Epizentrum in einer Einrichtung für kranke Senioren - sprich, viele Angehörige einer Risikogruppe waren geballt getroffen. Und das treibt natürlich die nationale Sterberate hoch.
> 
> Die Effizienz und Kompetenz der örtlichen medizinischen Versorgung spielt ebenso eine Rolle wie lokale Eigenheiten bis hin zu winzigsten klimatischen/meteorologischen und sozialen (wen begrüßt man in welcher Form, wie nimmt man Nahrung auf und wie wird diese zubereitet etc.) Details.
> Um mal ein überspitztes Beispiel zu geben: Wo die Lufttemperatur und -feuchte hoch sind, sich nahezu jedermann mit Bussi links, Bussi rechts begrüßt, gerne rohes Fingerfood verzehrt wird, von weiten Bevölkerungsteilen geraucht wird als gäb's kein Morgen und der nächste Arzt eher ein Sanitäter und/oder eine Tagesreise entfernt ist, ist das Risiko für die Ausbreitung und suboptimale Behandlung von Atemwegsinfektionen (und nicht nur diesen) natürlich deutlich höher.


Das ist schon klar. Langfristig sollte es allerdings keine statistischen Auswirkungen haben, ob der Virus sich dort verbreitete, wo Menschen besonders gefährdet sind, da es am Ende sowieso fast alle treffen muss.

Global betrachtet bleibt es dennoch gezielte Desinformation, wenn man bei uns ständig von einer Sterberate zwischen 0,7-3% spricht. Zuletzt lag sie immer noch über 7%.

Ist in solchen Fällen ganz praktisch, dass die meisten Deutschen nicht rechnen können.

Edit:
Ich bin bei den Begrüßungsritualen von la Famila momentan allerdings auch etwas skeptisch. Alle husten und rotzen und dennoch braucht es Bussi Bussi. 
Ne, danke. Dann bin ich eben mal unhöflich.


----------



## Rumtata (5. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Global betrachtet bleibt es dennoch gezielte Desinformation, wenn man bei uns ständig von einer Sterberate zwischen 0,7-3% spricht. Zuletzt lag sie immer noch über 7%.



Woher hast du den deine Zahlen das du auf über 7% kommst?


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. März 2020)

Interessanter Artikel über die Erlebnisse eines Englischlehrers in Wuhan, der tatsächlich an Covid-19 erkrankt war. Er beschreibt den Vorgang ohne medialen Sensationalismus zu betreiben.
First British victim, 25, describes coronavirus | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Godslayer666 (5. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Global betrachtet bleibt es dennoch gezielte Desinformation, wenn man bei uns ständig von einer Sterberate zwischen 0,7-3% spricht. Zuletzt lag sie immer noch über 7%.


Das ist keine Desinformation, sondern lediglich eine statistische Hochrechnung wie der Schnitt über die Jahre sein könnte. 
Wo deine 7% Sterberate her kommt, ist zudem auch recht schleierhaft. Bei aktuell 95.265 Infizierten sind 3.279 gestorben, sind knapp 3,5%.


----------



## Rumtata (5. März 2020)

Hier mal ne Seite wo man die aktuell bekannten/gemeldeten Zahlen, Grafisch aufbereitet, ansehen kann.

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Rumtata schrieb:


> Woher hast du den deine Zahlen das du auf über 7% kommst?


Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
Das sind offizielle Zahlen. Und dann nimm Getötete zu Geheilten. Aktuell sind es 5,7%.Ansonsten sieht man weltweit eine E-Funktipon, wie sie im Buche steht. Der letzte Wert ist nicht bedeutend, weil der heutige Tag noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1, der Rest der Welt, Bild 2, China. Du siehst, es gab in China gestern weniger Neuinfektionen als in Deutschland. Die Mittel, die China einsetzte, waren hart, es kann aber gut sein, dass sie es schaffen, die Infektion wieder auszurotten. Das spart dann langfrisitig viel Geld, denn bei allen Krankheiten ist immer das Ziel, sie auszurotten, 




Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Bei aktuell 95.265 Infizierten sind 3.279 gestorben, sind knapp 3,5%.


Meinst Du wirklich, von den aktuell knapp 40.000 Infizierten weltweit wird keiner mehr Sterben? Schau z.B. auf Italien,. 100 Tote zu 279 Geheilten. Meinst Du wirklich, von den noch ca. 2700 bekannten Infizierten stirbt niemand mehr?

Dazu kommen dann Dunkelziffern. Es sagen ja immer alle nur, wir kennen die Infizierten nicht und die Gruppe ist größer. Aber kennen wir alle Toten? Es wird nicht getestet in Deutschland, oder nur wenig und widerwillig. Meine einzige "panische" Sorge geht darum, dass ich niemals meinen Vater anstecken will. Mir passiert nichts, aber der alte rauchende Mann hat ein verdammt hohes Risiko.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja natürlich soll man Panik vermeiden.


Vermeidet man Unsicherheit, Sorgen, Angst und in wenigen Fällen panisches Verhalten dadurch, dass man sagt _"Keine Panik, das Gesundheitssystem hat mein vollstes Vertrauen"_, oder durch Massnahmen wie Reihenuntersuchungen, um ein besseres Gefühl für die aktuelle Durchseuchung zu bekommen, durch beherzte Quarantäne, etc.

Mein Apotheker sagte mir eben, eines der Probleme der Hausärzte ist, dass sich nicht wissen, ob die Tests auf das Coranavirus von ihrem Budget abgehen oder nicht. Und so lange das nicht geklärt ist, machen sie es so selten wie möglich, denn am Ande des Jahres können sie sonst wieder ihre Praxis zumachen oder zahlen aus eigener Tasche. Sowas z.B. könnte Heer Spahn regeln, dass aktuell alle Coronatests durch Gesundheitsämter bezahlt werden.

Aber nman stelle sich vor, Deutschland hääte offiziell einige tausend Infizierter. Dann werden wir Risikogebiet und bekommen Reisebeschränkungen. Das ist wirtschaftlich nicht tragbanr. Also gehen wir den Weg, den die USA auch gehen und testen einfahc nicht. Ist doch eh nur eine völlig harmlose Grippe, stirbt doch niemand und wenn dann nur Kostenverursacher wie Rentner? Was haben nicht arbeitende Alte denn für den Markt für einen Nutzen? Jeder Cent in einen Rentner verhindert Investitionen. Der Markt hat mit Corona kein Problem, warum sollten wir also ein Problem haben?

- Dieser Beitrag könnte stellenweise Sarkasmus einthalten -


----------



## Godslayer666 (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich, von den aktuell knapp 40.000 Infizierten weltweit wird keiner mehr Sterben? Schau z.B. auf Italien,. 100 Tote zu 279 Geheilten. Meinst Du wirklich, von den noch ca. 2700 bekannten Infizierten stirbt niemand mehr?


Meinen tue ich gar nichts. Ich schaue nur nüchtern auf die Zahlen. 
Zu Italien kann ich nichts sagen. Da gibt es zu viele Unbekannten: Wo ist der Virus genau ausgebrochen? Wie alt waren die Toten im Schnitt? Welches Krankheitsbild hatten die Toten? Waren die Toten genetisch vorbelastet? 

Ich kann verstehen das du Angst um deinen Vater hast, aber bist du denn der einzige der realen Kontakt zu ihm hat?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> aber bist du denn der einzige der realen Kontakt zu ihm hat?


Drei Menschen haben zu ihm  Kontakt. Grippe ist kein Problem, weil man die sofort bemerkt. Und ich gehe nie mit Krankheitssymptomen zu ihm. Eine Krankheit, die in der Regel eine Woche gut versteckt ist, ist da etwas anderes.

Klar, der alte Mann wird eh bald sterben, wo ist also das Problem? Traurig macht mich der Gedanke trotzdem, ihm die letzten Lebensmonate oder Jahre wegen eines verdammten bekannten Virus zu nehmen, der in der Bevölkerung nicht ernst genommen wird und der von der Politik verharmlost wird. Statistisch heißt es dann nur wieder sarkastisch, hat ja einen Alten und Vorerkrankten getroffen, nicht so wichtig. Volkswirtschaftlich mag das stimmen, Emotional bewertet nicht.



Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Ich schaue nur nüchtern auf die Zahlen.
> Zu Italien kann ich nichts sagen. Da gibt es zu viele Unbekannten: Wo  ist der Virus genau ausgebrochen? Wie alt waren die Toten im Schnitt?  Welches Krankheitsbild hatten die Toten? Waren die Toten genetisch  vorbelastet?


Und wenn ich auf die nüchternen Zahlen von Deutschland schaue, ist offensichtlich, dass es eine Vielzahl unbekannter Infizierten gibt. Nehmen wir mal den Faktor 10, der ja immer gerne bei der Grippe genutzt wird. Dann laufen auch 4000 unenddeckt Infizierte durchs Land und stecken fröhlich andere an. 

Das ist kein Grund zur Panik, aber ein Grund, um etwas vorsichtiger als sonst zu sein, oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Klar, der alte Mann wird eh bald sterben, wo ist also das Problem?



Jeder einzelne Tag ist wichtig. Wünsche dir und deinem Dad alles Gute.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die können noch nicht mal Google richtig benutzen. Und wissen auch so nicht viel.



Naja,

das ist halt eine Randgruppe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein Bericht eines Menschen aus einem Risikogebietes mit Symptomen, der 

_"... Von einer Recherche in Norditalien kehrte ich mit leichten  Erkältungssymptomen zurück. Hatte ich mich mit dem Coronavirus  infiziert? Es folgte eine Odyssee durch das Berliner Gesundheitssystem. ..."_
Coronavirus: Wie ich versuchte, mich in Berlin testen zu lassen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Bericht eines Menschen aus einem Risikogebietes mit Symptomen, der
> 
> _"... Von einer Recherche in Norditalien kehrte ich mit leichten  Erkältungssymptomen zurück. Hatte ich mich mit dem Coronavirus  infiziert? Es folgte eine Odyssee durch das Berliner Gesundheitssystem. ..."_
> Coronavirus: Wie ich versuchte, mich in Berlin testen zu lassen - DER SPIEGEL



Nun halte doch mal die Füße etwas stiller. 

Momentaner Stand: RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - SARS-CoV-2: Fallzahlen in Deutschland, China und weltweit

Fast alle Bürger haben Zugang zu einem der besten 

Gesundheitsvorsorgesystemen der Welt. 

Das ist doch nur ein temporäres Problem,

mit ein paar Einschränkungen,

und in einem halben Jahr gehts weiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur ein temporäres Problem,
> 
> mit ein paar Einschränkungen,


Hoffentlich ... dieser Artikel macht mich weniger hoffnungsvoll, aber, ganz wichtig, ich habe keine Panik, nicht einmal im Ansatz.

_".... Renommierte Virologen befürchten, dass es in absehbarer Zeit keinen  wirksamen Impfstoff gegen Coronaviren geben wird. „Grund dafür ist, dass  beim Coronavirus ein seltenes Phänomen auftritt, die sogenannten  infektionsverstärkenden Antikörper“, sagt Peter Palese, Leiter der  Abteilung Mikrobiologe an der Icahn School of Medicine am Mount Sinai  Hospital in New York, der WirtschaftsWoche. ...

... So könnten die jetzt schwer erkrankten Menschen früher schon mal mit  milden Formen von Corona-Viren in Kontakt gekommen sein und Antikörper  gebildet haben. Allerdings existiere „derzeit kein echtes Wissen“, sagt  die Sprecherin. ...

... Beobachtet wurde das seltene Phänomen zum ersten Mal beim  Denguefieber-Virus, das vor allem in den Tropen auftritt. Hier führte  eine Impfung oder Zweitinfektion zum Teil zu einem deutlich schwereren  Krankheitsverlauf. ..."_
Coronavirus-Impfung: Schwerwiegendes Problem bei der Entwicklung

Das ganze dann zusammen mit der Beobachtung der Mehrfachinfektion. Wenn sich beides bestätigt, haben wir ein Problem. Aber ja, alleine die offiziellen Hygienemaßnahmen zu befolgen reduizert das Risiko so weit, das quasi nichts passieren wird. 

Mein Ziel ist es, keine Erstinfektiuon zu bekommen, bis wir besseres Wissen über den weiteren krankheitsverlauf gefunden haben. Denn die Nachricht, dass es Fälle gegen soll, in denen das Corona-Virus das vegetative Nervensystem angreift, stimmt mich nachdenklich.

Es gibt viele Falschmeldungen, viele bewussten Lügen, viel Unwissen, aber all das bringt mich nicht dazui, von einer einfachen harmlosen Grippe zu reden. Für mich gilt zur Zeit aufpassen, weiter beobachten, was passiert, und möglichst eine Infektion verhindern. Der sicherste Weg dazu in in ein paar Wochen vermutlich eine Reise nach China. Einmal zwei Wochen Quarantäne bei der Einreise und dann keine Gefahr mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. März 2020)

Falls  sich mehr  Menschen infizieren , dann haben wir auch mehr kritische fälle die intensiv versorgt werden müssen, 

Aber das heißt nicht das auf einmal keine Herzinfarkten, schlaganfälle usw oder Schwere Unfälle mehr gibt die auch intensiv Versorgung brauchen, also am  Ende summiert sich das.. und das bei dem wenig Personalstand , davon würden  auch ein Teil ausfallen.

Da wird man harte Entscheidungen treffen müssen , wer Hilfe kriegt beim Notfall und nicht, dann muss man halt welche hops gehen lassen, anders würde es nicht  gehen und eventeulle OP ausfälle, deswegen sollte man den weg dahin verzögern und nicht auf leichte Schulter nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber das heißt nicht das auf einmal keine Herzinfarkten, schlaganfälle usw oder Schwere Unfälle mehr gibt die auch intensiv Versorgung brauchen, also am  Ende summiert sich das.. und das bei dem wenig Personalstand , davon würden  auch ein Teil ausfallen.


Das ist mit ein Grund für die Quarantäne in China. Verkehrsunfälle, Arbeitsunfälle etc. gibt es dort kaum noch und entsprechend Platz in Intensivstationen.


----------



## DerSagler (5. März 2020)

Hier ein paar Hintergründe zu Mutation und Evolution zum Virus
YouTube


Mehr Hintergrundwissen
YouTube

Macht vielleicht etwas klarer warum man alles tun sollte um eine Verbreitung zu verlangsamen.
Wenn wie Drosten es annimmt ein Infizierter 3 weitere ansteckt und der Virus auf keine Immunität trifft kann jeder kurz selbst überschlagen wie schnell es gehen kann wenn man Sozialkontakte nicht minimiert.

Solange man jetzt noch in der Phase ist und nicht weis wie sich das Virus weiterentwickelt und es noch keinen Impfstoff gibt sollte man eher Vorsichtig als gutgläubig naiv sein.


----------



## ryzen1 (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Drei Menschen haben zu ihm  Kontakt. Grippe ist kein Problem, weil man die sofort bemerkt. Und ich gehe nie mit Krankheitssymptomen zu ihm. Eine Krankheit, die in der Regel eine Woche gut versteckt ist, ist da etwas anderes.



Die Grippe hat übrigens auch eine mehrere Tage andauernde Inkubationszeit.

Achja und seit Januar sind auch schon über 200 Menschen in Deutschland gestorben.
Grippe: Schon 200 Tote und 120.000 Infizierte in Deutschland - Berliner Morgenpost

Die ist natürlich kein Problem. Ok.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Die Grippe hat übrigens auch eine mehrere Tage andauernde Inkubationszeit.



Der Unterschied zu Corona sollte auch Dir inzwischen  bewusst geworden sein.
Grippeviren vermehren sich nur tief n der Lunge und kommen erst nach starker
Vermehrung wieder an die Außenluft. Corona-Viren vermehren sich im Rachen
und streuen sofort. 

Solange Du mit einer Grippe keine Krankheitssysmptome zeigst, streust Du keine
Viren. Das ist der große Unterschied. Grippe hält viele nicht davon ab, trotzdem
am öffentlichen Leben teilzunehmen. Darum verbreitet es sich so schnell.


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Achja und seit Januar sind auch schon über 200 Menschen in Deutschland gestorben.
> Grippe: Schon 200 Tote und 120.000 Infizierte in Deutschland - Berliner Morgenpost
> 
> Die ist natürlich kein Problem. Ok.



Jepp. In dieser Saison mehr als 200 Tote durch Influenza (Fallzahlen zunehmend, da Auswertung noch laufend). *Trotz* in der Bevölkerung vorhandener Immunisierung, *trotz* existierender Impfstoffe, *trotz* langjährig etablierter Begrenzungs- und Behandlungsmethoden.

Das ist eine Bedrohung, an die wir uns gewöhnt haben wie an plötzliches Herzversagen oder Unfalltote, und über das allenfalls berichtet wird, um das Winterloch zu füllen. Aber SARS-COV-2, das ist der neue heiße Scheiß, und der wird die Wenigen dahinraffen, die BSE, die Schweinepest, die Vogelgrippe(n) und das "alte" SARS etc. mit knapper Not überlebt haben. Garantiert.

Also lieber keine Pläne mehr machen und Klopapier sowie Dosen-Ravioli bunkern, damit man das Ende aller Tage standesgemäß begehen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jepp. In dieser Saison mehr als 200 Tote durch Influenza (Fallzahlen zunehmend, da Auswertung noch laufend). *Trotz* in der Bevölkerung vorhandener Immunisierung, *trotz* existierender Impfstoffe, *trotz* langjährig etablierter Begrenzungs- und Behandlungsmethoden..


Läuft schon seit Oktober


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Also lieber keine Pläne mehr machen und Klopapier sowie Dosen-Ravioli bunkern, damit man das Ende aller Tage standesgemäß begehen kann.



Oder die Panik aufgezwungen bekommen.

Mein Arbeitgeber hat heute entschieden, dass es März/April u.a. keinerlei Weiterbildungen geben wird. Super - Seminare auf die ich 2 Jahre inner Warteliste stand und die nächste Woche endlich begonnen hätten gestrichen. Ich darf sogar nicht mal mehr selbst Schulungen/Workshops mit Mitarbeitern machen die ich sowieso auch außerhalb einer Schulung sehen würde und die untereinander ständig Kontakt haben. Ist das ein Schwachsinn. 

Man könnte ja einen sinnvollen Weg gehen und beispielsweise sagen "keine Externen Personen/Trainer mehr im Werk" um ein "schwaches" Mittel zu haben. Oder man nimmts sehr (zu) ernst und sagt "alle bleiben daheim bis auf die zwiungend nötige Besetzung". Das wären zumindest logische Maßnahmen je nachdem wie schlimm man die Situation einschätzt. Aber hingehen und sagen "Schulungen nein, Rest wie immer" is halt schon grober Unfug. Es sei denn der Virus ist nur Ansteckend wenn 20 Leute sich in einem Besprechungszimmer befinden und nicht wenn die gleichen 20 Leute nebeneinander in der Werkstatt stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> .... Aber hingehen und sagen "Schulungen nein, Rest wie immer" is halt schon grober Unfug. ...


Das spart Deinem Unternehmen Gled. Also ist das kein grober Unfug.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das spart Deinem Unternehmen Gled. Also ist das kein grober Unfug.



Wenns mal so wäre. Die Schulungen sind größtenteils lange geplant und sofern externe Unternehmen involviert sind bereits bezahlt. Es kostet also zusätzlich da Leistungen (teilweise) gezahlt werden die nicht erbracht werden. Plus der Zusatzaufwand der Organisation das alles nachzuholen plus die nicht gemachten Gewinne durch Mitarbeiter die eine Aufgabe ohne Schulung schlechter oder gar nicht wahrnehmen können.

Man spart sich vielleicht auch ein paar "unnötige" Schulungen. Aber beispielsweise 5 neue Erodiermaschinen irgendwo stehen zu haben aber 2 Monate niemand der sie benutzen kann weil man die Mitarbeiter nicht schulen darf wies geht ist wirtschaftlich nicht besodners sinnvoll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns mal so wäre. ...


So ein Trottel ....


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2020)

Verstehe nur ich die Antwort nicht und wenn ja kanns mir einer erklären?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Verstehe nur ich die Antwort nicht und wenn ja kanns mir einer erklären?


Dein Arbeitgeber ist ein Trottel. Was ist an der Aussage nicht zu verstehen? Die Maßnahme ist unsinnig und teuer. Wenn er zumindest Geld sparen würde mit der Absage. Aber wie Du es beschreibst kann man darüber nur lachen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2020)

Sie ist in letzter Zeit etwas neben der Spur, das gibt sich wieder, wenn sie sich weniger Sorgen macht.


----------



## Mahoy (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Läuft schon seit Oktober



Das ergibt im Deutschlandspiel umgerechnet immer noch ca. 40:0 für Influenza gegen Covid-19. Nach aktueller Auswertung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2020)

Wie gesagt, dass man Schulungen absagt wo der Trainer tatsächlich aus NRW kommt (und tatsächlich noch in der Nähe des "Ausbruchs" wohnt) - ok. Ist nachvollziehbar.
Aber dass man interne Schulungen im Konzern auch absagt wo Experten aus Betrieb A Mitarbeiter aus Betrieb B schulen die sich sowieso gelegentlich übern Weg laufen ist halt grober Kappes.

Da hat der Vorstand einfach völlig undifferenziert den Rotstift drübergepinselt und das wars.


----------



## Don-71 (5. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns mal so wäre. Die Schulungen sind größtenteils lange geplant und sofern externe Unternehmen involviert sind bereits bezahlt. Es kostet also zusätzlich da Leistungen (teilweise) gezahlt werden die nicht erbracht werden. Plus der Zusatzaufwand der Organisation das alles nachzuholen plus die nicht gemachten Gewinne durch Mitarbeiter die eine Aufgabe ohne Schulung schlechter oder gar nicht wahrnehmen können.
> 
> Man spart sich vielleicht auch ein paar "unnötige" Schulungen. Aber beispielsweise 5 neue Erodiermaschinen irgendwo stehen zu haben aber 2 Monate niemand der sie benutzen kann weil man die Mitarbeiter nicht schulen darf wies geht ist wirtschaftlich nicht besodners sinnvoll.



Die Frage ist halt was passiert, wenn ein erheblicher Teil eurer Belegschaft plötzlich in Quarantäne ist, und 2 Wochen oder mehr nicht arbeiten kann, bei gleichzeitiger Lohnfortzahlung.
Wie hoch ist dann der wirtschaftliche Schaden?
Ich glaube das ist eher eine Abwägung deines Arbeitgebers, Regen oder Traufe, aber natürlich kann er auch da die falsche Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da hat der Vorstand einfach völlig undifferenziert den Rotstift drübergepinselt und das wars.


Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du deswegen wie angedeutet, in Panik verfällst. So etwas sind doch nur wieder gute Beispiele, die einen an der Führungsqualität bestimmter Vorgesetzter verweifeln lässt. Es wird also Resignation erzeugt, aber keine Panik.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt was passiert, wenn ein erheblicher Teil eurer Belegschaft plötzlich in Quarantäne ist, und 2 Wochen oder mehr nicht arbeiten kann, beo gleichzeitiger Lohnfortzahlung.



Das ist die Falsche Frage.
Die richtige Frage wäre: Hat eine solche Maßnahme auf die Verbreitung einer Krankheit in der Belegschaft eine Auswirkung und wenn ja: welche?

Ich kann dir versprechen, wenn einer bei uns inner Werke das Virus hat sind die Woche drauf gefühlt die Hälfte krank. Ob die Mitarbeiter dabei ne Schulung hatten oder nicht ist völlig wurscht da die sowieso nebeneinander arbeiten. Einziger Unterschied: Wenn ich die Schulung mache hätte ich dann auch ne erhöhte Chance aufs Virus.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du deswegen wie angedeutet, in Panik verfällst.



Ich bin nicht panisch. Aber aufgrund familiärer Situationen deutlich vorsichtiger als gewohnt bei solchen Dingen. Anders gesagt vor 2 Jahren oder so (als niemand von uns "Risikogruppe" war) hätte mich die ganze Sache generell einen Sch... interessiert.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. März 2020)

Das mit der Gehirnentzündung wurde offiziell bestätigt. Man konnte bei einem Erkrankten mit Schwindelsymptomen die Viren in der Rückenmarkflüssigkeit nachweisen.
Quelle: Beijing hospital confirms nervous system infections by novel coronavirus - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das mit der Gehirnentzündung wurde offiziell bestätigt. Man konnte bei einem Erkrankten mit Schwindelsymptomen die Viren in der Rückenmarkflüssigkeit nachweisen.


Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Quellen gelesen, dass das Virus das vegetative Nervensystem angreifen kann. Keine schöne Sache. Es soll auch die vielen Atemstillstände erklären, die nur mit Beatmungsgerät zu überbrücken sind.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Quellen gelesen, dass das Virus das vegetative Nervensystem angreifen kann. Keine schöne Sache. Es soll auch die vielen Atemstillstände erklären, die nur mit Beatmungsgerät zu überbrücken sind.


Oder plötzliches Herzversagen (cardiac arrest auf Englisch).


----------



## DerSagler (5. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jepp. In dieser Saison mehr als 200 Tote durch Influenza (Fallzahlen zunehmend, da Auswertung noch laufend). *Trotz* in der Bevölkerung vorhandener Immunisierung, *trotz* existierender Impfstoffe, *trotz* langjährig etablierter Begrenzungs- und Behandlungsmethoden.
> 
> Das ist eine Bedrohung, an die wir uns gewöhnt haben wie an plötzliches Herzversagen oder Unfalltote, und über das allenfalls berichtet wird, um das Winterloch zu füllen. Aber SARS-COV-2, das ist der neue heiße Scheiß, und der wird die Wenigen dahinraffen, die BSE, die Schweinepest, die Vogelgrippe(n) und das "alte" SARS etc. mit knapper Not überlebt haben. Garantiert.
> 
> Also lieber keine Pläne mehr machen und Klopapier sowie Dosen-Ravioli bunkern, damit man das Ende aller Tage standesgemäß begehen kann.



Hier mal kurz etwas Theorie für Dich wo die Unterschiede zur Influenza sind
Chinesische Forscher finden zwei Mutationen des COVID-19-Virus_China.org.cn
Wird hier weiter erklärt
YouTube
Influenza kennen wir, Covid nicht. Mal sehen wohin die Reise geht. Interessant das du jetzt schon weist das alles ganz harmlos ist.


Btw es werden dieses Jahr mehr an Covid-19 erkranken als an Grippe...
Wird hier erklärt
YouTube

China, Japan, Italien, Süd Korea machen das um das Winterloch zu füllen, alles nur wegen einer eingebildeten Gefahr.
Messen werden abgesagt, Schulen geschlossen der Automarkt in China ist zu 80% eingebrochen, Produktionsketten kommen ins Stocken.
Aber klingt logisch was du so schreibst...alles nur eingebildet und gefühlt


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (5. März 2020)

Zum Thema Hamsterkäufe: Heute im Edeka gewesen (ca. 16:30 Uhr), nur weils mich interessiert hat, hab ich mal beim Dosenfutter vorbei geschaut. Restlos ALLES weg. Die Kühltruhen waren auch verdächtig leer.

Meldung von 18:34:
Coronavirus-News Berlin: Bislang 15 Infizierte - Vivantes eroeffnet Anlaufstellen - Berliner Morgenpost
Einfach toll und selbstredend gibt es absolut keine Engpässe, Fake News halt. Wie ich schon sagte, was passiert dann wenns wirklich richtig losgehen sollte?

Zum Thema zentrale Teststellen (in Berlin, k.a. wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht):
Natürlich macht man sich so seine Gedanken. Ich habe für mich festgelegt, dass ich, sollte sich bei mir irgendwas ernsthaft abzeichnen (und ich HASSE Arztbesuche und muss selbst wenn ich kurz vor dem Exitus stehe da gern hingeprügelt werden), meinen Hausarzt telefonisch kontaktiere. Ich gehe davon aus das ich eine Krankschreibung von ihm dann relativ unkompliziert erhalten kann. Dann am Besten zu Hause ins Bett. Sollte sich da irgendwas wirklich schlimmes abzeichnen, wirds der Rettungswagen. Sinnvoll oder nicht? Zumindest wurde vor einiger Zeit zumindest in Berlin zu dieser Variante geraten.

Wer eine halbe Ewigkeit in einer Schlange, teils draußen (!), stehen kann, hat vor Allem eins: Keine ernsthafte Krankheit. Meine Meinung. 

@Incredible Alk:
Ich finds vernünftig. Klar kostet das Geld und klar ist es ärgerlich für dich. Ungleich schlimmer wirds wenn sich irgendwo Irgendeiner bei euch infiziert. Für finanzielle Probleme für eure Firma muss dann nicht einmal eine Behörde dazwischen funken - Die Leute bekommen es dann mit der Angst zu tun und bleiben dann mit einem gelben Schein einfach zu Hause. 

Zum Abschluss noch etwas Unaufgeregtes:
Video: So fuehlt sich eine Corona-Infektion an - n-tv.de

Ich finds gut das solche Dinge zunehmend publiziert werden. Anders als "die Lage ist unter Kontrolle und die Gefahr sich anzustecken ist nur mäßig", beruhigen solche Beiträge Leute die wirklich Angst haben wohl mehr.

@DerSagler:
Ich gebe dir absolut recht das man die Gefahr nicht unterschätzen sollte, aber du vermischst Ursache und Wirkung. Der Automarkt z.B. ist nicht wegen der Erkrankung zusammengebrochen, sondern wegen der Quarantänemaßnahmen. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Produktionsketten. China versucht(e) größeres Unheil abzuwenden, ob das geglückt ist, wird die Zeit zeigen. Einfach abzuwarten, ist wohl das denkbar dümmste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk:
> Ich finds vernünftig. Klar kostet das Geld und klar ist es ärgerlich für dich. Ungleich schlimmer wirds wenn sich irgendwo Irgendeiner bei euch infiziert. .



Wie schon gesagt - die Maßnahmen wie sie getroffen wurden über die ich rede haben NULL EINFLUSS darauf ob sich irgendeiner infiziert oder nicht. DAS ist das was ärgerlich ist - gegen wirksame oder zumindest sinnvolle Maßnahmen habe ich absolut nichts einzuwenden (die gibts ja durchaus auch bei uns, so ists nicht - beispielsweise ein abgesagte Betriebsversammlung nächste Woche mit 5000+ Beschäftigten und zig externen Personen in engen Räumen die einfach nicht sein muss - das ist sinnvoll sowas auszulassen).


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (5. März 2020)

Das Risiko wird minimiert und wenn ihr derart viele Beschäftigte habt, sind die Kosten der ausgefallenen Schulung vertretbar gegenüber z.B. einer Standortschließung.
Ich finds auch sehr radikal (ähnlich läufts bei uns), aber wie ich schon sagte: Lieber einmal zu vorsichtig als ggf. "leichtsinnig"

Oder: Lieber etwas entscheiden, was nachträglich vielleicht überflüssig war, als später sagen zu müssen: "hätten wirs lieber gelassen". Du bekommst schon noch deine Schulung


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das Risiko wird minimiert und wenn ihr derart viele Beschäftigte habt, sind die Kosten der ausgefallenen Schulung vertretbar gegenüber z.B. einer Standortschließung.
> Ich finds auch sehr radikal (ähnlich läufts bei uns), aber wie ich schon sagte: Lieber einmal zu vorsichtig als ggf. "leichtsinnig"


Bitte nochmal lesen was ich geschrieben habe und verstehen.

Kurzform:
Variante ohne Maßnahme: 20 Personen stehen 5x die Woche nebeneinander 8 Stunden in der Werkstatt.
Variante mit Maßnahme: 20 Personen stehen 4x die Woche nebeneinander 8 Stunden in der Werkstatt und 1x die Woche 8 Stunden nebeneinander am Flipchart.

Das Infektionsrisiko ist genau dasselbe. Es bringt rein gar nix diese Schulung nicht zu machen außer dass die 20 Nasen neue Gerätschaften der Werkstatt weiter nicht bedienen können.


Von anderen Maßnahmen die Tausende Leute betreffen die sich sonst ggf. niemals begegnen würden rede ich ja nicht - klar muss man sowas absagen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (5. März 2020)

Äh...okay...das kommt vom "Überfliegen". Ich ging vom Externen aus (die schlagen dann nämlich immer bei uns aus Bayern auf). So gesehen hast du natürlich recht, sorry

€dit damits nicht nur Nonsense ist:
Coronavirus: Der unheimliche Siegeszug der Virus-Mutanten

Ob da was Wahres dran ist...keine Ahnung. Interessant ists allemal.


----------



## DerSagler (5. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @DerSagler:
> Ich gebe dir absolut recht das man die Gefahr nicht unterschätzen sollte, aber du vermischst Ursache und Wirkung. Der Automarkt z.B. ist nicht wegen der Erkrankung zusammengebrochen, sondern wegen der Quarantänemaßnahmen. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Produktionsketten. China versucht(e) größeres Unheil abzuwenden, ob das geglückt ist, wird die Zeit zeigen. Einfach abzuwarten, ist wohl das denkbar dümmste.



Jein, die Aufzählung am Schluss war eher auf die "gefühlte" Gefahr bezogen weniger auf die gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen. 
Ich finde es wirklich grob fahlässig wie Mahoy oder auch andere hier das ganze ins Lächerliche zu ziehen und runterzuspielen. Einfach nur Polemik die nicht angebracht ist.
Es kommt jetzt im Prinzip auf alle an, den Einzelnen sowie den Staat. Wenn man das Ganze aber nicht Ernst nimmt und sich noch über andere lustig macht wird man sich auch entsprechend verhalten. Ist ja nur ne Grippe...

Man sieht es an China wie schwierig die Lage ist. Die Maßnahmen haben, zumindest der Zahlen nach, erheblichen Erfolg gehabt. Doch zu welchem Preis? Wie entwickelt es sich weiter wenn man jetzt versucht die Wirtschaft wieder hochzufahren?
Nehmen wir Italien zum Vergleich. Für europäische Verhältnisse schon recht harte Maßnahmen mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Die Zahlen sehen schlimm aus.
Coronavirus Update (Live): 98,057 Cases and 3,356 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
Wenn man die Zahlen mit Süd Korea vergleicht kann man jetzt nur vermuten an was es liegt. Aber jetzt schon 150 Tote ist heftig. Auch die schweren Fälle sind bedeutend höher vom Anteil als in Korea. Ist die Dunkelziffer der milden Fälle so hoch? Unterscheidet sich der Virus? (siehe S-Cov/L-cov/evtl weitere Mutation?). Man kann nur spekulieren.


Ich kann nur empfehlen sich das Video zum Thema Mutation anzuschauen das ich hier verlinkt habe. Auch das Interview mit vielen Hintergründen von Drosten ist meiner Ansicht nach gut.
Es hilft auf jedenfall etwas das Thema besser zu verstehen und warum man Covid nicht mit der Grippe vergleichen kann. Man sieht es auch an der Entwicklung der letzten zwei Wochen.
Es ist eine Pandemie und Epidemien breiten sich jetzt in vielen Ländern aus. 
Coronavirus: Echtzeit-Karte zeigt Zahl der Infektionen in Deutschland, Europa und weltweit
Hier sieht man recht gut die Entwicklung in Europa. Mal den Zeitraum 22.2-04.03. 


Viele haben es sicher schon mitbekommen. 
Sorgen vor Medikamentenengpaessen wegen Exporteinschraenkungen in Indien - Reuters
Welche Auswirkungen das bei uns hat wird man sehen aber in Kombination mit den Ausfällen aus China hab ich kein gutes Gefühl...
Gerade wirtschaftlich wird es sicher nicht besser werden sondern sich die Lage weiter verschärfen. Man kann nur hoffen das die (natürlichen) Mutationen den Virus abschwächen und nicht "tödlicher" machen. In der jetzigen Form ist er nach Expertenansicht auf jeden Fall gefährlicher als die Grippe mit dem Zusatz der vielen offenen Risiken.


----------



## DerSagler (5. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Äh...okay...das kommt vom "Überfliegen". Ich ging vom Externen aus (die schlagen dann nämlich immer bei uns aus Bayern auf). So gesehen hast du natürlich recht, sorry
> 
> €dit damits nicht nur Nonsense ist:
> Coronavirus: Der unheimliche Siegeszug der Virus-Mutanten
> ...



Zur Ergänzung hier noch mal der Link wo die Thematik etwas weiter erklärt wird
YouTube

Die Haadline von dem FAZ Artikel ist Panne. Das Viren mutieren ist jetzt nichts besonderes sondern eher typisch. Aber man sieht auch recht schön das wir erst am Anfang stehen und es noch gehörig Forschungsbedarf gibt. Das ist eigentlich der wesentliche Unterschied zur Grippe denn damit haben wir schon etwas Erfahrung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (5. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde es wirklich grob fahlässig wie Mahoy oder auch andere hier das ganze ins Lächerliche zu ziehen und runterzuspielen. Einfach nur Polemik die nicht angebracht ist.
> Es kommt jetzt im Prinzip auf alle an, den Einzelnen sowie den Staat. Wenn man das Ganze aber nicht Ernst nimmt und sich noch über andere lustig macht wird man sich auch entsprechend verhalten. Ist ja nur ne Grippe...



Sie folgen damit diversen öffentlichen Bekundungen von teils völlig fachfremden Persönlichkeiten in Deutschland.
Beispiel? 
Corona: „Objektiv kein Grund, sich Sorgen zu machen“ - WELT
Ein Orthopäde der über Viren fabuliert (und vielleicht hat er doch recht, trotzdem ist er definitiv die falsche Person um sich in einer solchen Angelegenheit zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt  *so* zu äußern)... Kein Wunder das solche Aussagen die Haltung "der belügt uns" erzeugen, aka Panik.
Daher meine Anmerkung bezüglich der "beruhigenden" Verläufe. Das erzeugt ggf. Ruhe und verhindert Panik, nicht das sensationsgeile "400 neue Infizierte" (allein das Wort...Erkrankte!). Als ob die armen Schweine die sich jetzt damit schon angesteckt haben irgendwelche Zombies wären...
Auf beide Seiten kommt es an, schaut man sich um, wird sich in den Köpfen der Menschen aber nichts ändern. Sie gehen weiter der Berieselung nach, erst drastische Maßnahmen vom Staat dürften eine gewisse Einsicht schaffen das es wirklich ernst ist.

Über Titel in Zeitungen brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten...Die "Headline" erzeugt Klicks, mehr ists nicht. Dennoch find ich den Artikel interessant.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2020)

Interessant eben noch in der FAZ 2 Graphen zur Infektionsrate gesehen zu China und zum Rest der Welt.
Sieht in beiden Fällen genau so aus wie mein Mathe Prof vorhergesagt hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Damals wie heute aktuelle:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTTSNFQUUvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Hier mal kurz etwas Theorie für Dich wo die Unterschiede zur Influenza sind
> Chinesische Forscher finden zwei Mutationen des COVID-19-Virus_China.org.cn
> Wird hier weiter erklärt
> YouTube
> Influenza kennen wir, Covid nicht. Mal sehen wohin die Reise geht. Interessant das du jetzt schon weist das alles ganz harmlos ist.



Interessant, wie du darauf kommst, ich würde SARS-COV-2 und die daraus resultierende Erkrankung COVID-19 für harmlos halten. Das habe ich nämlich mit keinem Wort erwähnt und auch nicht angedeutet.

Mir geht es eher darum, die Absurdität aufzuzeigen und vielleicht ein wenig die Hysterie zu deckeln. Fakt ist, wir leben seit Ewigkeiten mit Viren und daraus resultierenden Erkrankungen, die - wenn auch aufgrund abweichender Charakteristika - ebenso gefährlich sind, aber seltsamerweise keine saisonale Panik auslösen, obwohl sie TROTZ ihrer Bekanntheit nach jetzigem Stand deutlich mehr Opfer fordern.

Und wenn du daraus etwas herauslesen willst, dann meinen (übrigens in meinen ersten Beiträgen hier unchiffriert und unverkaspert geäußerten) Appell, gefälligst mit allen vergleichbaren Infektionen in angemessener Weise umzugehen. Und diese angemessene Weise liegt - beispielsweise - ziemlich mittig zwischen der allgemeinen Sorglosigkeit bei Influenza und der gerade überbordenden Panik bei Covid-19.



> Btw es werden dieses Jahr mehr an Covid-19 erkranken als an Grippe...
> Wird hier erklärt
> YouTube



Infektion ist nicht gleich Erkrankung und wie wir wissen, variiert die Schwere der Erkrankung stark. Nach wie vor sind inapparente oder schwach apparente Infektionen stark in der Überzahl. Das begünstigt einerseits die Verbreitung, denn ohne (eindeutige) Symptome weiß man nun einmal nicht, dass man infiziert ist und wie wir wissen, ist man Überträger trotz Inapparenz.
ABER: Andererseits besteht immer noch der Punkt, dass von den Infizierten die meisten nur sehr schwache oder gar keine Symptome und häufig auch gar keine Beschwerden erleben.

In China sind derzeit über 3000 Menschen gestorben, was schlimm, aber angesichts der zu vermutenden Ausbreitung und der Bevölkerungszahl überraschend wenig ist - man vergleiche es beispielsweise mit der Herbstwelle der Spanischen Grippe im Jahre 1918. Viel entscheidender ist die Feststellung, das SARS-COV-2 in China schon viel länger grassiert und es dort inzwischen Hundertausende gibt, die den "Superkiller" nicht nur überlebt, sondern womöglich gar nicht bemerkt haben, dass sie infiziert waren.

Aber man muss gar nicht nach China blicken oder auf historische Beispiele gehen. Man schaue sich zum Vergleich den saisonalen Verlauf von Influenza an - wenn man die Rate zu Beginn der Grippesaison heranzieht, müsste zwei Wochen später die komplette Bundesrepublik (oder zumindest der ungeimpfte Teil) befallen sein und wir hätten in der Saison 2017/2018 Hunderttausende Todesfälle gehabt statt "nur" 25000. Dem ist aber nicht so.



> China, Japan, Italien, Süd Korea machen das um das Winterloch zu füllen, alles nur wegen einer eingebildeten Gefahr.
> Messen werden abgesagt, Schulen geschlossen der Automarkt in China ist zu 80% eingebrochen, Produktionsketten kommen ins Stocken.
> Aber klingt logisch was du so schreibst...alles nur eingebildet und gefühlt



Du verwechselst da etwas Wesentliches: All das sind die Folgen von Beschlüssen, von denen man meint, sie wären erforderlich. Sie sind nicht die Folge des Virus, denn die Messen, Schulen und die Produktion sind nicht deshalb dicht, weil sich Tote auf der Straße stapeln würden.

Da hier eine gewisse Tendenzen bemerkbar wird, Dinge missverstehen zu _wollen_: Ich behaupte nicht, dass diese Maßnahmen grundsätzlich überflüssig wären. Aber wie einige hier gebrachte Beispiele zeigen, ist da viel Aktionismus von Entscheidungsträgern aus Politik und Wirtschaft dabei, die - wie so oft - den für sie einfachsten Weg beschreiten. Wenn eine Maßnahme das Risiko nicht nachweislich senkt, ist sie überflüssig.
Und so lange zum Beginn der alljährlichen Influenza-Saison keine Schulen präventiv geschlossen, die Produktion nicht heruntergefahren, Mitarbeiter nicht nach Hause geschickt und Großveranstaltungen nicht abgesagt und damit - der Logik der jetzigen Maßnahmen folgend - eine fünfstellige Zahl an Grippetoten jährlich allein in Deutschland billigend in Kauf genommen werden, besteht eine derart hohe Diskrepanz im Handeln, dass ich mir weiterhin vorbehalte, von Hysterie zu sprechen.



DerSagler schrieb:


> Jein, die Aufzählung am Schluss war eher auf die "gefühlte" Gefahr bezogen weniger auf die gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen.
> Ich finde es wirklich grob fahlässig wie Mahoy oder auch andere hier das ganze ins Lächerliche zu ziehen und runterzuspielen.



Siehe oben: Die Lächerlichkeit ergibt sich aus der Diskrepanz im Umgang mit Infektionskrankheiten. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ja, ich albere inzwischen herum. Aber ich habe mit dem fortsetzten Gekasper nicht angefangen, sondern reagiere auf die sich um mich herum entwickelnde Realsatire. Mit ernster Miene Stuss zu fabrizieren macht noch lange keinen Sinn daraus.

Ansonsten bin ich übrigens todernst, auch ganz persönlich. Meine Sippe kuriert gerade eine schwere Bronchitis aus, Covid-19 obendrauf würde uns sicherlich in arge Bedrängnis bringen. Ich selbst nehme unvermeidbarerweise seit Jahren Medikamente, die meine Leukozyten-Produktion um 70 bis 80 Prozent senken - ich wehre Infektionen genauso gut ab wie jeder andere mit einem fitten Immunsystem, aber meinem geht bei langanhaltenden und/oder geballt auftretenden Infektionen nun einmal deutlich schneller der Nachschub aus.
Trotzdem habe ich kein Problem damit, unter Einhaltung ein paar simpler Hygienemaßnahmen, die eigentlich immer und für jedermann gelten sollten, zum Einkaufen und zur Arbeit zu gehen. Mein Panik-Faktor steht auf einer schwarzen Null.

Und Dosen-Ravioli kommen mir nach wie vor nicht ins Haus.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. März 2020)

Zur ein bisschen Gelassenheit sollte man Plague Inc. spielen, das werde ich heute Abend zumindest machen 
Die Seite ist verlässlicher als die von J.Hopkins
Coronavirus Update (Live): 98,860 Cases and 3,390 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
Bisher hat sich die USA am meisten blamiert. Die Zentralregierung war dermaßen unfähig, dass sie das Testen den Staaten selbst überlassen haben. Make America great again! I see what you did there, haha! 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Interessant, wie du darauf kommst, ich würde SARS-COV-2 und die daraus resultierende Erkrankung COVID-19 für harmlos halten. Das habe ich nämlich mit keinem Wort erwähnt und auch nicht angedeutet.
> 
> Mir geht es eher darum, die Absurdität aufzuzeigen und vielleicht ein wenig die Hysterie zu deckeln. Fakt ist, wir leben seit Ewigkeiten mit Viren und daraus resultierenden Erkrankungen, die - wenn auch aufgrund abweichender Charakteristika - ebenso gefährlich sind, aber seltsamerweise keine saisonale Panik auslösen, obwohl sie TROTZ ihrer Bekanntheit nach jetzigem Stand deutlich mehr Opfer fordern.
> 
> ...


Es gibt paar wesentliche Punkte, die man beachten sollte, weil immer wieder der Vergleich mit der Influenza herangezogen wird.:
1. Es gibt nicht DIE Influenza, man kann nicht DEN Stamm in die Qarantaine setzen. So viel dazu, Influenza ist viel gefährlicher als das Coronavirus, mindestens 1/3 bis 2/3 der Bevölkerung ist aber immun gegen einen der Stämme, daher wird die Verbreitung massiv ausgebremst. Die Qarantainemaßnahmen, die man gegen Covid-19 anwendet, würden bei der Influenza rein gar nichts bringen.

2. Coronavirus ist nachgewiesenermaßen mindestens so tödlich wie die Influenza und wird auf eine Bevölkerung ohne jegliche Immunität losgelassen, also exponentielles Wachstum an Infizierten. Bei Coronaviren hält die Immunität auch nicht lange. Ernste Frage, wem nützt es saisonal zusätzlich zur Influenza noch eine gefährliche Volkskrankheit einzuschleppen? Covid-19 und die Grippe schließen sich nicht aus, womöglich könnte man in 1-2 Jahren beides auf einmal einfangen, viel Spaß dann mal.

3. Covid-19 legt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil an Erkrankten flach, d.h. sie müssen beatmet werden oder sie sterben. Pneumania hinerlässt sehr oft Fibrosis in den Lungen, nachdem man verheilt ist, d.h. irreparabler Schaden, mit dem man Leben muss. Das ist doch glatte Behinderung. Stell dir vor, du gehst gerne joggen, dann erwischt dich Covid-19, Pneumania verheilt dank 1A medizinischer Versorgung, aber danach kannst du nicht mehr 1km laufen, ohne Atemprobleme zu kriegen, da die Lungenkapazität gesunken ist.
Zudem, wenn zu viele auf einmal Hospitalisation benötigen, werden die Normalkranken nicht adäquat versorgt. Es wird allen schlechter gehen. Im schlimmsten Fall infizieren sich viele Mediziner selbst, dann bricht die Gesundheitsversorgung zusammen. Seit wann muss 6 bis 15% der Erkrankten wegen der Influenza hospitalisiert werden? Wie of hinterlässt eine Influenza Lungenschaden? 

Mit dem Hintergrundwissen sollte man verstehen können, warum die Regierungen in aller Welt und die Wirtschaft mitmachen, obwohl der kurzfristige Schaden enorm ist. Wenn sie die Ansteckung nicht ausbremsen, riskieren sie einen noch höheren, nachhaltigen Wirtschaftschaden.
Das ist immer noch kein Grund für einen Normalo wie dich oder mich in die Panik zu geraten, aber die Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung bis jetzt sind aus meiner Sicht absolut verhältnismässig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Covid-19 legt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil an Erkrankten flach, d.h. sie müssen beatmet werden oder sie sterben. Pneumania hinerlässt sehr oft Fibrosis in den Lungen, nachdem man verheilt ist, d.h. irreparabler Schaden, mit dem man Leben muss. Das ist doch glatte Behinderung. Stell dir vor, du gehst gerne joggen, dann erwischt dich Covid-19, Pneumania verheilt dank 1A medizinischer Versorgung, aber danach kannst du nicht mehr 1km laufen, ohne Atemprobleme zu kriegen, da die Lungenkapazität gesunken ist.
> Zudem, wenn zu viele auf einmal Hospitalisation benötigen, werden die Normalkranken nicht adäquat versorgt. Es wird allen schlechter gehen. Im schlimmsten Fall infizieren sich viele Mediziner selbst, dann bricht die Gesundheitsversorgung zusammen. Seit wann muss 6 bis 15% der Erkrankten wegen der Influenza hospitalisiert werden? Wie of hinterlässt eine Influenza Lungenschaden?
> 
> Mit dem Hintergrundwissen sollte man verstehen können, warum die Regierungen in aller Welt und die Wirtschaft mitmachen, obwohl der kurzfristige Schaden enorm ist. Wenn sie die Ansteckung nicht ausbremsen, riskieren sie einen noch höheren, nachhaltigen Wirtschaftschaden.



Wenn das alles tatsächlich so schlimm ist - dann sind die getroffenen Maßnahmen aber völlig lächerlich/unzureichend.

Die Maßnahmen die ich bis jetzt sehe passen auf "Ja da gibts was neues, wenn man Pech hat stirbt ne handvoll und die Krankenhäuser sindn bissl voller aber eigentlich ists nicht tragisch wenns einmal durch die ganze Bevölkerung geht".
Maßnahmen die auf "Zwingende Eindämmung notwendig" zielen gehen anders - zu sehen in China. Extrembeispiel: Alle Grenzen dicht, 4 Wochen Quarantäne für ausnahmslos alle, militärische Durchsetzung. DAS wäre bei einem wirklich hart tödlichen Virus anzuraten.

Die Wahrheit liegt sowohl in der Tragweite des Virus als auch in den Maßnahmen sicherlich irgendwo dazwischen. Was ich (persönliche Meinung) aber sehe ist, dass Deutschland auf einen schlimmeren Fall einer Epidemie nicht im Geringsten vorbereitet ist. Seit Wochen diskutieren irgendwelche Krisenstäbe in der Gegend rum und die Maßnahmen gehen gegen Null, eine Handvoll Fälle im ganzen Land reichen aus, dass es keine Schutzmasken mehr im Krankenhaus gibt und die paar wenigen Panikprepper schaffen es innerhalb von 3 Tagen das komplette Landesbudget an Desinfektionsmitteln, Nudeln, Dosensuppe und Klopapier wegzukaufen.
Der Staatsapparat hat ganz einfach pures Glück gehabt, dass CoV-19 so "ungefährlich" ist wies ist. Ich will nicht wissen wies ausgeht wenn 2030 CoV-29 ausbricht und eine Todesrate von 35+% hat wie beispielsweise MERS damals.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das alles tatsächlich so schlimm ist - dann sind die getroffenen Maßnahmen aber völlig lächerlich/unzureichend.


Und das kritisieren hier einige, weil der Satz _"Haben Sie keine Panik"_ nicht wirklich gegen die Infektion hilft. Er hilft bei anderen Sachen, die aber kaum auftreten. Warum hat eine menschenverachte Diktatur, die problemlos Zehntausende niedermetzelt diese harten Quarantänemassnahmen verhängt? Was wissen die chinesischen Ärzte, vor dem wir die Augen verschließen?

Ich bin darum vorsichtig und lese in Ruhe, was man lesen kann. Die Zeit nehme ich mit, nicht, weil ich panisch bin, sondern weil ich ei8n planender Menschen bin. Und ich werde umso vorsichtiger, seit es von Regierungsseite nur ein _"Wir haben alles im Griff, haben die keine Panik"_ Aufrufe gibt. Herr Drosten hat es oft und eindringlich gesagt, soweit er das als politischer Beamter, und so stufe ich seine Position ein, sagen kann, Herr Drosten ist ja nicht ein Wissenschaftler, der offen und naiv seine Ergebnisse verbreiten darf, er ist Chef des obersten Gesundheitsamtes. Das merkt man an so mancher Stelle, wie in in Diskussionen zu Spahn mit keinem kritischen Worte auf die nicht getroffenen  Maßnahmen eingeht.

Z.B. ist doch der lapidare Satz, dass Touristen und Einreisen aus anderen Ländern gar nicht unser Problem sind, weil es viel mehr Neuinfektionen durch Ansteckungen untereinander gibt,  der klare Hinweis für jeden, dass die Durchseuchung der Bevölkerung viel weiter fortgeschritten ist, als uns die offiziellen Zahlen durch gepflegtes nichttesten weiß machen wollen. Und ja, dazu kommt, dass der Test nur sehr schlecht detektiert. Es bedarf dazu einer ordentlichen Menge Viren.

Eine Quarantäne hilft auf zwei Wegen. Weniger Neuinfizierte und weniger andere Unfälle, weil man in seiner Wohnung selten Auto- oder Arbeitsunfälle  hat. Diese Patienten fehlen dann und wir haben  mehr Intensivbetten.

Und dann wieder die aktuellen Zahlen:
Neuinfektionen in Deutschland: 130
Neuinfektionen in China: 130

Der Chinesische Weg war hart, teuer, scheint aber zu funktionieren. Und wer jetzt meint, die chinesischen Zahlen stimmen sich, sollte sich zuerst fragen, ob unsere Zahlen irgendwie stimmen können?

Noch mache ich mir in der realen Welt gar keinen Kopf, weil auch die zehnfache Menge der Infizierten, als sagen wir 5000, eine Minimale Option der Kontaktaufnahme ist. So ist das heute noch. Das Dumme der Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit ist nun, dass das in vier Wochen ganz anders aussehen wird. Die Wärme könnte wirklich helfen, die Fallzahlen in Singapore sind erfreulich. Bis es hier aber wirklich warm ist, dauert es auch noch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. März 2020)

Es geht darum zeit zu gewinnen und die gewinnt sich besser mit den Durchhaltefloskeln als mit ehrlichen Statements.  Ich bin auch vorsichtig aber auf Grund vorheriger, durchstandener Krankheiten nicht vorsichtiger als vor Corona.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Es geht darum zeit zu gewinnen und die gewinnt sich besser mit den Durchhaltefloskeln als mit ehrlichen Statements.


Und warum, wenn man den Menschen eintrichtert, dass alles total harmlos ist, unter völliger Kontrolle, wir bestens vorbereitet sind und niemand Panik haben muss senkt man die Ansteckungswahrscheinlichkeit? Diesen logischen Schluss habe ich noch nicht verstanden.

Ganz im Gegenteil siehst Du überall jene Gruppe, die über die, die besorgt sind, Witze macht. Und genau diese Gruppe wird die Verbreitung des Virus leichter ermöglichen, als jene, die jetzt endlich das machen, was man zu jeder Grippewelle machen sollte. Damit reduziert  man auf jedem Fall auch das Risiko an Grippe zu erkranken. Klasse, oder? Was verliert man denn, wenn sich ordentlich die Händ wäscht, lernt, sich nicht ständig ins Gesicht zu fassen und wenn man Vorräte für zwei Wochen im Haus hat? Eigentlich gewinnt man auf breiter Front und verliert rein gar nichts.


----------



## JePe (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und warum, wenn man den Menschen eintrichtert, dass alles total harmlos ist, unter völliger Kontrolle, wir bestens vorbereitet sind und niemand Panik haben muss(...)



Wer "trichtert" irgendwem ein, das Virus sei "total harmlos"? Wer beansprucht, es unter "voelliger" Kontrolle zu haben? Wer behauptet, "bestens" auf etwas vorbereitet zu sein, was man noch gar nicht kennt? Und wie kann Panik hier helfen?

Panik ist das so ziemlich exakte Gegenteil von rational. Wuerde irgendwer dazu auffordern, gedankenlos zu handeln, koennte ich den Aufruhr ja noch verstehen - aber wer tut das? Weder hat Dosenravioli einen nachgewiesenen therapeutischen Effekt noch kann ich Sinn darin entdecken, sich mit Halbjahresvorraeten an Desinfektionsmitteln einzudecken und billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, dass chronisch Kranke nach einem vor einem leeren Regal stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wer "trichtert" irgendwem ein, das Virus sei "total harmlos"? Wer beansprucht, es unter "voelliger" Kontrolle zu haben? Wer behauptet, "bestens" auf etwas vorbereitet zu sein, was man noch gar nicht kennt? Und wie kann Panik hier helfen?


Aussagen wie _"Harmloser als eine Grippe",  "Vergleiche mit Grippetoten"_, Spahn vor allem mit seinen Aussagen _"Wir sind bestens vorbereitet", _etc. Das führt dazu, dass Menschen sich sehr sicher fühlen und die üblichen Hyginemassnahmen als lächerlich abtun.



JePe schrieb:


> Panik ist das so ziemlich exakte Gegenteil von rational.


Ich habe noch keinen Menschen mit Panik erlebt,  Ich erlebe nur Menschen, die Übervorsichtig sehr große Vorräte anlegen. Das ist aber keine Panik, dass läuft bei mir unter Dummheit. Das ist etwas grundlegend anderes.

Dazu kommen neuerdings Diebe, die Krankenhäuser und andere Orte plündern oder im richtigen Terminus bestehlen. Machen das die Menschen aus Panik, oder weil sie ein Bombengeschäft sehen, wenn  sie Sachen teuer verkaufen? Das ist also keine Panik, sondern das sind Auswüchse des Kapitalismus. Das ist Gewinnmaximierung. Wer aktuell 30 Cent Geswichtsmasken für 20,-€ verkauft sollte sofort wegen Wucher eine empfindliche Strafe bekommen.



JePe schrieb:


> Wuerde irgendwer dazu auffordern, gedankenlos zu handeln, koennte ich den Aufruhr ja noch verstehen - aber wer tut das?


Nicht direkt, indirekt führen Verharmlosungen und Kleinreden dazu, dass Menschen weniger streng Hygienevorschriften befolgen und trotzdem in der Skihütte mit engem Kontakt feiern. 



JePe schrieb:


> Weder hat Dosenravioli einen nachgewiesenen therapeutischen Effekt noch kann ich Sinn darin entdecken, sich mit Halbjahresvorraeten an Desinfektionsmitteln einzudecken und billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, dass chronisch Kranke nach einem vor einem leeren Regal stehen.


Wie viele Dosenravioli müsste man denn kaufen für einen halbjährlichen Vorrat einer vierköpfigen Familie? Energieinhalt pro Dose sind keine 1000kcal, also braucht man zwei Dosen pro Tag, im Vierpersonenhaushalt also 8 Dosen pro Tag. Wer nicht kochen kann und keine Ahnung von gesunder Ernährung hat, kauft für zwei Wochen also 14 x 8 Dosen, das sind 112 Dosen. Habe ich noch niemanden gesehen, der das macht. Ich habe halt alles im Haus, Linsen, Nudeln, Reis, dazu Dosen mit Gemüse, Dörrobst etc. Damit komme ich so eine Woche aus. Das reicht, um meine Versorgung durch Anrufe und Hilfe von anderen im Fall einer Quarantäne sicher zu stellen.

Und mit den Reinungungsmittel ist es, wie schon gesagt, eher eine Frage das Gewinnmaximierung. Dazu benötigen wir alle sehr wenige davon. Bei mir reichen übliche Reinigungsmittel Monate. Wenn jetzt also alle jeweils eine Packung zum Vorrat mehr kaufen als sonst, sind unsere just im Time Lager der Geschäfte leer. Das ist aber kein Problem, morgen gibt es wieder Ware. Und da wir ja alle Vorratshaltung haben, ist es auch kein Problem, Reinigungsmittel eine Woche später zu kaufen.

Wer hat also Panik? Wen immer ich in der Familie oder unter den Nachbarn anspreche, sagt nur. _" Was sollen diese ganzen Maßsnahmen, dass ist eine leichte Grippe, was soll denn da passieren."_ Diese Menschen haben gar keine Bereitschaft, sich z.B. an Quarantäne zu halten. Geschweige denn, man lässt sich testen, weil man dadurch ja nur negative Folgen befürchten  muss.

Festgesetzt hat sich in den Köpfen die verharmlosende Nachricht: _"Alles nur eine leichte Grippe"_
Und das ist nachgewiesen völlig falsch. Das aber wieder vorsichtig aus den Köpfen heraus zu bekommen, wird schwierig. Darum schreibe ich hier seit vier Wochen und sammele, was es in der weiten Welt an Informationen gibt. Und rein gar nichts bestätigt die Hoffnung, dass es eine leichte Grippe ist. Selbst die WHO spricht inzwischen von 3,4% Letalitätsrate. Das ist höher als die spanische Grippe.

Darum gilt für mich: Vorsichtig und umsichtig sein. Unnötige Großveranstaltungen kann man meiden. Händeschütteln unterlassen und ansonsten kann man nicht viel machen. Da bin ich dann fatalistisch. Meine Nachhilfekindchens empfange ich natürlich weiter, wohl wissend, das Schulen ein Ausbreitungshort sind. Wenn die Kinnes aber 2m entfernt sitzen, und keine Erkältungssymptome zeigen, also nicht husten und niesen, kann ich mit denen problemlos zwei Stunden reden, ohne mich anzustecken. Da mache ich mir rein gar keinen Kopf drum.

Ich erkläre ihnen dann in Ruhe, dass gerade für Kinder rein gar keine Gefahr besteht, dass sie aber aufpassen sollten, ihre Großeltern nicht anzustecken und Umarmungen und Küsse aktuell nicht so gut sind.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2020)

Wer ne Flasche Desinfektionsmittel für den Eigenbedarf klaut macht das sicherlich nicht aus kapitalistischen Gründen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das alles tatsächlich so schlimm ist - dann sind die getroffenen Maßnahmen aber völlig lächerlich/unzureichend.
> 
> Die Maßnahmen die ich bis jetzt sehe passen auf "Ja da gibts was neues, wenn man Pech hat stirbt ne handvoll und die Krankenhäuser sindn bissl voller aber eigentlich ists nicht tragisch wenns einmal durch die ganze Bevölkerung geht".
> Maßnahmen die auf "Zwingende Eindämmung notwendig" zielen gehen anders - zu sehen in China. Extrembeispiel: Alle Grenzen dicht, 4 Wochen Quarantäne für ausnahmslos alle, militärische Durchsetzung. DAS wäre bei einem wirklich hart tödlichen Virus anzuraten.
> ...


Ich bezog mich nicht unbedigt auf Deutschland. Meine Position dazu habe ich schon n paar Posts vorher dargelegt. Stichwort mangelhafte Versorgung der Mediziner, Polizei, Abgeordneten, und Richter. Ohne die läuft der Laden nicht, außerdem sollte man sie periodisch testen, um Veränderungen festzustellen, da eine Ansteckung in den Reihen gravierende Folgen hätte.
All das findet nicht statt, Spahn Note 6, Gesundheitsämter 6, den Bekloppten in NRW, die den Karneval erlaubt haben, 6 ( Skala von 1-6, wobei 6 die schlechteste Note ist).

@Rotkaeppchen
Bisher hat die mediale Panikmache dazu geführt, dass die Bedürftigen, sprich Ämter, Krankenhäuser, Büros etc., die die Desinfektionsmittel und Masken wirklich brauchen und den Kontakt mit Menschen nicht vermeiden können, ohne die Mittel auskommen müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer ne Flasche Desinfektionsmittel für den Eigenbedarf klaut macht das sicherlich nicht aus kapitalistischen Gründen.



Nein, er machts aus blanker Unwiussenheit.

Nicht nur, dass es völliger Quatsch ist überhaupt son Zeug zu benutzen (08/15 Seife und 30 Sekunden Hände einrubbeln hat den genau gleichen Effekt, nämlich Viruslast unter Ansteckungsschwelle drücken, Desinfektionsmittel ist dafür nicht nötig - auch für normale Flächen wie etwa Türklinken reicht normale Reinigungslauge locker), sondern wer UNBEDINGT will aber kein fertiges Produkt findet kann auch Isopropanol oder Brennspiritus kaufen für zwei fuffzisch den Liter, das is auch nix anderes. Wer extrem fancy unterwegs sein will Mischt Isopropanol mittn bisschen Glycerin (dass die haut nicht so austrocknet), ein paar Tropfen Wasserstoffperoxyd rein fürs schöne Oxidationsgefühl und für die ultrageilen nochn Spritzer Lebensmittelfarbe und Parfüm dass es auch aussieht wie echt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> @Rotkaeppchen
> Bisher hat die mediale Panikmache dazu geführt, dass die Bedürftigen, sprich Ämter, Krankenhäuser, Büros etc., die die Desinfektionsmittel und Masken wirklich brauchen und den Kontakt mit Menschen nicht vermeiden können, ohne die Mittel auskommen müssen.


Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass im Zuge der Kosteneinsparung keine Lagerhaltung vorhanden ist. Und es liegt daran, dass nicht im Dezember, als die Pandemie ausbrach und absehbar war, dass sie sich weltweit verbreiten kann, sofort bestellt wurde. Das sind keine Zusatzkosten. Da geht es um Zinsverluste der gebumkerten Ware. Also wenige Zehntel Cent pro Flasche. 

Wir leben in einer Welt, die von Controllern bestimmt wird. An dem Punkt muss  man ansetzen, weil Gesunder Menschenverstand und Controller zwei unterschiedllche Dinge sind, um nicht zu sagen gegensätzliche.

Stattdessen schickte Spahn palettenweise Waren nach China. Das war dort gut eingesetzt und hat die Pandemie sicherlich reduziert, dass Krankenhäuser keine Ware bekommen, liegt aber nicht an Leerkäufen im Einzelhandel. Wo z.B. war Spahn und hat verordnet, dass Krankenhäuser bevorzugt beliefert werden, wo sind die Verordnungen, dass wichtige Medikamente bevorratet werden müssen, Genau, der Markt regelt das schon. Und genau das erleben wir gerade, was der Markt regelt.

Es ist also zu einfach, den Käufer im Einzelhandel für das Versagen in der Planung und die systembedingten Probleme in Krankenhäusern verantwortlich zu machen. Ansonsten gilt in der Marktwirtschaft: Wer am meisten bezahlt, bekommt es.  Und leider wurden alle unsere städtischen Krankenhäuser in den letzten Jahren an profitorientierte Unernehmen verkauft. Was erwartet man also.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, er machts aus blanker Unwissenheit.


So eine Sakrotan Sprühdose ist schon praktisch. Wenn also wieder einer meiner Besuche auf der Toilette war, sprühe ich danach den Deckel einmal kurz ab. Klar, könnte ich auch Seife nehmen, sprühen ist aber einfacher. Und wenn meine Sprühdose alle ist, nehme ich auch Seife. So what ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> So eine Sakrotane Sprühdose ist schon praktisch. Wenn also wieder einer meiner Besuche auf der Toilette war, sprühe ich danach den Deckel einmal kurz ab.Klar, könnte ich auch Seife nehmen, sprühen ist aber einfacher.


Klar, praktischer ist das ohne Frage. Aber wie gesagt antibakterielle/virale Wirkung hat Standardseife (für den hier relevanten Fall, nicht generell) genauso und wenn ichs will praktisch haben unds gibt nix zu kaufen pack ich Ethanol, Propanol, Spiritus, von mir aus Doppelkorn in ne Sprühflasche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt antibakterielle/virale Wirkung hat Standardseife


Das sage ich ja, Wo ist also das Problem, wenn temporär ein paar Produkte unserer Luxusgesellschaft nicht vorhanden sind. Ich hatte z.B. letztes mal vergessen Handseife zu kaufen. Jetzt nutze ich seit zwei Tagen halt Schampoo zum Händewaschen und kaufen dann heute wieder ein paar Seifenstücke. Bin ich darum in Panik?

Was ich bemängele ich eine gute Aufklärung und auch eine Vorbereitungszeit. Angst haben Menschen vor unvorhersehbaren Zuständen, wie z.B. vor Quarantäne. Sowas kennt der Deutsche nicht. Wenn anstatt zu _"haben sie keine Panik"_ der Bevölkerung offen und transparent erklärt würde, was wann droht, wie Planungsstände sind etc, wären meiner Meinung  nach viele merklich beruhigter. Stattdessen gilt wie üblichen_ "Blos keine Information, dass führt zur Panik"

_Hier sieht man übrigens die Panik in Deutschland deutlich, .... ähh, welche Panik und warum sollte ich, wenn ich eine der wenigen Karten hätte, nicht hingehen. Ich kann maximal von 10-20 Menschen um mich herum angesteckt werden, da ist jeder Bus gefährlicher. Wir sehen, es gibt keine Panik, ansonsten wären die Konzertsäale leer. Ob ich in drei Monaten noch ins Konzert gehe, beurteile ich dann._
Coronavirus und Kulturleben: Die Elbphilharmonie ist weiterhin voll - DER SPIEGEL
_


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und warum, wenn man den Menschen eintrichtert, dass alles total harmlos ist, unter völliger Kontrolle, wir bestens vorbereitet sind und niemand Panik haben muss senkt man die Ansteckungswahrscheinlichkeit? Diesen logischen Schluss habe ich noch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil siehst Du überall jene Gruppe, die über die, die besorgt sind, Witze macht. Und genau diese Gruppe wird die Verbreitung des Virus leichter ermöglichen, als jene, die jetzt endlich das machen, was man zu jeder Grippewelle machen sollte. Damit reduziert  man auf jedem Fall auch das Risiko an Grippe zu erkranken. Klasse, oder? Was verliert man denn, wenn sich ordentlich die Händ wäscht, lernt, sich nicht ständig ins Gesicht zu fassen und wenn man Vorräte für zwei Wochen im Haus hat? Eigentlich gewinnt man auf breiter Front und verliert rein gar nichts.



Also Vorräte für 2 Wochen haben wir als Familie eh im Haus, so im Groben. Ich kenne das auch noch aus dem 1980ern wegen kalter Krieg usw. In meiner Jugend war das noch so. Ich sehe die Dinge ja ähnlich wie du aber ich Sorge mich jetzt auch nicht zu sehr um mich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> aber ich Sorge mich jetzt auch nicht zu sehr um mich.


Ich mache mir um mich rein gar keine Gedanken. Es geht mir nur darum, meinen alten Vater unter keinen Umständen anzustecken. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist jetzt gegen null gehend, wie das in drei Monaten aussieht, sehen wir dann. 

Ich bin mit dem Konzept, alle sollen sich in den nächsten zwei Jahren einmal inzifieren nicht wirklich glücklich, weil sich nach heutigem Stand keine Immunität aufbaut. Das Konzept ist also meiner Ansicht nach Blödsinn. Besser wäre es, die Krankheit mit Härte auszurotten, wie es China macht. Aber das ist meine Meinung, andere haben eine andere. Da ich nur für mein Leben entscheiden kann, ist mein Handlungsspielraum eher klein. Also beobachte ich, was passiert und kommentiere an der einen oder anderen Stelle im Netz, dass ich Dinge anders bewerte.


----------



## DerSagler (6. März 2020)

@Mahoy
Deine Beiträge sind doch ein einziges relativieren gespickt mit Polemik siehe dem ständigen rumreiten auf Dosenravioli oder den Toten die sich auf der Straße stapeln.

Ums kurz zu machen eine ernsthafte Frage. Meinst du wirklich China hat die ganzen Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung  mit allen Nachteilen aus "Aktionismus" gemacht. 
Oder all die anderen Länder die jetzt für Wochen landesweit die Schulen schließen oder ganze Gebiete unter Quarantäne stellen siehe Italien?

Noch ein paar zusätzliche Fragen:
Wie passt das alles zu deinen Aussagen? 
Wie verlangsamt man denn deiner Meinung nach eine Viruserkrankung die sich rasant ausbreitet und die gefährlicher ist als eine Grippe am besten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Wie verlangsamt man denn deiner Meinung nach eine Viruserkrankung die sich rasant ausbreitet und die gefährlicher ist als eine Grippe am besten?



Ums mal sehr vereinfacht auszudrücken:

Erwartete Todesrate <10% --> Wirtschaftlicher Schaden durch extreme Maßnahmen höher als wenn Epidemie einmal alle trifft --> Pseudomaßnahmen (wie Deutschland aktuell)
Erwartete Todesrate >10% --> Wirtschaftlicher Schaden durch Bevölkerungsschwund größer als durch extreme Maßnahmen --> Echte Zwangsquarantäne für alle + Grenzen dicht, beides militärisch durchgesetzt bis Virus durch allgemeine Immunabwehr vollständig ausgerottet.

Da CoV19 nicht wirklich tödlich ist machen wir halt im Wesentlichen... nix. "Keine Panik" rufen, 3 Kindergärten ne Woche zu machen und das wars. Hauptsache die Wirtschaft läuft weiter, die ein, zwei prozent die schlimmstenfalls sterben nehmen wir in Kauf, ist sogar noch gut fürs Gesundheits- und Rentensystem da vorrangig Alte und Kranke sterben werden (klingt sehr böse, ist aber so).

Erst dann wenn zu erwarten ist, dass ein "alle kriegens" mehr wirtschaftlichen Schaden anrichten würde als wenn die BRD 2 Monate lang den Vollstopp durchzieht, nämlich wenn beispielsweise jeder 4. oder so draufgehen würde, DANN würden wir "echte" (=wirkungsvolle) Maßnahmen sehen. Was hier aktuell gemacht wird ist Schauspielerei, sonst nix. CoV19 ist viiiiiel zu harmlos als dass wirklich was passieren würde/müsste.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alte und Kranke sterben werden (klingt sehr böse, ist aber so).


Dann geh hin und sag das den Alten und Kranken, dass sie wirtschaftlichen Interessen wegen ihr Lebensrecht verwirkt haben ...

Humanismus war mal etwas anderes als das, was heute übrigeblieben ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

Corona ist jetzt auch im Kreis HF angekommen. In Bünde.
Aber laut Kreis kein Grund zur Panik: Coronavirus: Kreis sieht keine erhoehte Infektionsgefahr - nw.de

Nur was die Idioten hier mit ihren Hamsterkäufen schon angerichtet haben ist mehr als lächerlich. Im Krankenhaus haben sie Desinfektionsmittel geklaut.


----------



## Sparanus (6. März 2020)

Ich hatte eben eine Diskussion mit jemandem der meint, dass der Markt das mit dem Desinfektionsmitteln etc schon regeln würde.

Hab einfach nur gesagt, dass ich auch lieber die Katze aus dem Baum rette als ihn aus dem brennenden Haus, wenn ersteres mehr Geld bringt.
Das war dann plötzlich was komplett anderes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann geh hin und sag das den Alten und Kranken, dass sie wirtschaftlichen Interessen wegen ihr Lebensrecht verwirkt haben ...
> Humanismus war mal etwas anderes als das, was heute übrigeblieben ist.



Klar, ist menschlich natürlich *********************. Aber übergeordnet ist da "nichts übrig geblieben" der falsche Ausdruck - da war noch nie viel... 

Wenns hart auf hart kam fällt mir grade kein Beispiel ein wo ein Staatsapparat sich für Humanismus entschieden hätte wenn eine andere Entscheidung kapitalistisch deutlich besser abgeschnitten hätte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, ist menschlich natürlich *********************. Aber übergeordnet ist da "nichts übrig geblieben" der falsche Ausdruck - da war noch nie viel...
> 
> Wenns hart auf hart kam fällt mir grade kein Beispiel ein wo ein Staatsapparat sich für Humanismus entschieden hätte wenn eine andere Entscheidung kapitalistisch deutlich besser abgeschnitten hätte.


Ich gehe bei 1% Sterblichkeit und 70% Infizierten von 500.000 Toten aus,
Das klingt viel, da jedes Jahr ca. eine Million sterben ist das keine große 
Sache.

Alles besser, als ein Aktieneinbruch um 10%!


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

So ungefähr, ja (wobei den Aktieneinbruch von 15% haben wir ja schon - und meine Einschätzung ist, dass die nächsten 15% demnächst auch noch kommen - ich warte noch mit Cash und Gold an der Seitenlinie bis das Massaker durch is ).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ungefähr, ja (wobei den Aktieneinbruch von 15% haben wir ja schon - und meine Einschätzung ist, dass die nächsten 15% demnächst auch noch kommen - ich warte noch mit Cash und Gold an der Seitenlinie bis das Massaker durch is ).


Italien macht mir Sorgen, da fehlen die Reserven und der Tourismus wird für zwei jahre weitestgehend ausfallen


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

Reserven haben wir alle schon lange keine mehr aber bei Italien bzw. den Südländern der EU ists ja besonders schlimm, die sind ja faktisch pleite/insolvent (man darfs nur nicht sagen).
Das wird ne ganz harte Nummer für die wenn da noch der Tourismus wegfällt, da haste Recht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ums mal sehr vereinfacht auszudrücken:
> 
> Erwartete Todesrate <10% --> Wirtschaftlicher Schaden durch extreme Maßnahmen höher als wenn Epidemie einmal alle trifft --> Pseudomaßnahmen (wie Deutschland aktuell)
> Erwartete Todesrate >10% --> Wirtschaftlicher Schaden durch Bevölkerungsschwund größer als durch extreme Maßnahmen --> Echte Zwangsquarantäne für alle + Grenzen dicht, beides militärisch durchgesetzt bis Virus durch allgemeine Immunabwehr vollständig ausgerottet.
> ...



Damit hast du leider vollkommen recht.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ums mal sehr vereinfacht auszudrücken:
> 
> Erwartete Todesrate <10% --> Wirtschaftlicher Schaden durch extreme Maßnahmen höher als wenn Epidemie einmal alle trifft --> Pseudomaßnahmen (wie Deutschland aktuell)
> Erwartete Todesrate >10% --> Wirtschaftlicher Schaden durch Bevölkerungsschwund größer als durch extreme Maßnahmen --> Echte Zwangsquarantäne für alle + Grenzen dicht, beides militärisch durchgesetzt bis Virus durch allgemeine Immunabwehr vollständig ausgerottet.
> ...


Also bist du im Endeffekt der Meinung das nicht genug getan wird. Bzw mehr getan werden könnte?
Oder ist es nicht notwendig mehr zu tun?
Wenn man aber noch mehr und drastischer tun würde, dann wäre das ja panisch. Oder etwa nicht?

Ich denke nicht das die das so kühl berechnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird ne ganz harte Nummer für die wenn da noch der Tourismus wegfällt, da haste Recht.


Wenn ich diese Zaheln sehe, ist das alles gar nicht so schlimm
Tourismusbranche: Beitrag zum BIP im Vergleich zu ausgewaehlten Laendern in 2018 | Statista


Die Menschen machen ja trotzdem urlaub, und wenn alle in der Heimatregion bleiben. sind die Einbußen gar nicht so groß in Europa


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also bist du im Endeffekt der Meinung das nicht genug getan wird. Bzw mehr getan werden könnte?
> Oder ist es nicht notwendig mehr zu tun?



Nö, meine Meinung kommt da gar nicht vor. Meine Meinung zur Vorgehensweise ist folgende:

Beim  ersten Anzeichen auf eine solche Erkrankung wenn man noch die Chance  hat Erstinfektionsketten zu unterbrechen hätte man sehr viel schneller  und entschiedener handeln müssen. Superspreader auf Karnevalssitzung?  Dorf außen abriegeln, alle Besucher+Einwohner tracken und testen.
Diese  harten Erstmaßnahmen können ggf. alles ersticken wenn man Glück hat. Hat man  nicht geschafft weil wir viiiel zu langsam und inkonsequent sind.

Ok,  Infektionswege nicht mehr klar/kontrollierbar (entweder durch zu lasche  Erstmaßnahmen oder schlichtweg Pech - oder beides) --> Den  Auswirkungen von massenhaft Erkrankten (die in diesem Stadium bzw. wo  wir aktuell sind niemand mehr verhindern kann) möglichst passend  entgegenwirken. Dazu gehört nicht, medienwirksam Krisenstäbe zu bilden,  Interviews zu geben, mal ne Schule zu schließen und 3 weiße Zelte  aufzuschlagen. Dazu würde gehhören öffentlich die nackten Tatsachen  sowie Handlungsempfehlungen auf den Tisch zu legen.

Schlechte  Nachricht: Es wird wenn wir nicht extremes Glück haben die meisten Deutschen über kurz oder lang erwischen.  Niemand kann das mehr verhindern. Deal with it.
Gute Nachrichten: Für  die allermeisten Menschen ists nicht besonders gefährlich und weder die  Versorgung mit allen benötigten Gütern noch die öffentliche Ordnung  oder sonstwas ist gefährdet.
Danach Empfehlungen Händewaschen blabla,  Risikogruppen sind XY, spezielle Stellen für diese gruppen zur  Versorgung/Information einrichten.

Aber alleine schon die  schlechten nachrichten öffentlich zu sagen (und damit vielleicht ein  Stück weit Versagen zuzugeben) kommt ja nieeeemals nicht in Frage. Also  machen wir ein lustiges Theatherspiel. Dann kriegts zwar auch die halbe  Bevölkerung aber zusätzlich haben wir mehr Hamsterkäufe, teilweise  Paniken und so weiter.


----------



## DerSagler (6. März 2020)

Hier noch ein meiner Meinung nach recht interessantes Interview mit einem Experten aus England.
YouTube

Finde seine Ansichten auch sehr vernünftig gerade was den Teil mit dem "Social thinking" betrifft.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber alleine schon die  schlechten nachrichten öffentlich zu sagen (und damit vielleicht ein  Stück weit Versagen zuzugeben) kommt ja nieeeemals nicht in Frage. Also  machen wir ein lustiges Theatherspiel. Dann kriegts zwar auch die halbe  Bevölkerung aber zusätzlich haben wir mehr Hamsterkäufe, teilweise  Paniken und so weiter.


Naja, das irgendwann mal fast alle Deutschen daran erkranken werden wurde ja von den Forschern schon vor 2 Wochen gesagt.
Z.B. von Prof. Drosten. Er meinte  nur das Entscheidende ist die Geschwindigkeit in der das passiert. 
Ansonsten halte ich die Einschätzungen von ihm und seiner Kollegen ( z.B. vom Robert-Koch-Institut) schon für realistisch und seriös.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das irgendwann mal fast alle Deutschen daran erkranken werden wurde ja von den Forschern schon vor 2 Wochen gesagt.



Stimmt. Die Wissenschaft ist in aller Regel ja auch sehr ehrlich (da ihr gesamtes Prinzip darauf basiert). Nur wäre es die Aufgabe der Politik gewesen diese Aufklärung zu betreiben statt rumzudrucksen und Theater zu spielen (wäre es jetzt böse zu sagen "war klar das die das machen, denn darauf basiert eben deren ganzes Prinzip?" ).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein meiner Meinung nach recht interessantes Interview mit einem Experten aus England.
> YouTube
> 
> Finde seine Ansichten auch sehr vernünftig gerade was den Teil mit dem "Social thinking" betrifft.


Nichts anderes sagen wir hier die ganze Zeit.
- Das Virus ist keine einfache harmlose Grippe
- Es liegt in unserer Hand, mit Maßmahmen die Ausbreitung zu verhindern
- Wenn wir nichts machen zeigt die spanische Grippe, was passieren kann
- Jeder muss sich an Hygiene Maßnahmen halten und Verantwortung für andere übernehmen
- Die Gefahr ist ein Zusammenbrechen des Gesundheitssystems
- Die USA sind massiv gefährdet, weil es für Arme gar kein Gesundheitsystem gibt
- Impfstoff dauert mindests ein Jahr und dann muss er sieben Milliarden mal verteilt werden, das dauert viel länger

Genau das sagen wir hier seit hunderten Beiträgen. Ganz ruhig und ohne Panik. Aber leider  ignorieren zuviele die Gefahr,

In diesen Punkten stimme ich mit dem Virusexperten nicht überein. Singapore und Honkong kann man nicht mit Europa, weil es dort viel wärmer als hier ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In diesen Punkten stimme ich mit dem Virusexperten nicht überein. Singapore und Honkong kann man nicht mit Europa, weil es dort viel wärmer als hier ist



Ich glaube aktuell nicht, dass die Wärme/Sonneneinstrahlung einen wirklich größeren (helfenden) Effekt haben wird. Im Iran gehts auch ab und da ists auch im Februar jetzt wirklich nicht grade kalt oder dunkel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube aktuell nicht, dass die Wärme/Sonneneinstrahlung einen wirklich größeren (helfenden) Effekt haben wird. Im Iran gehts auch ab und da ists auch im Februar jetzt wirklich nicht grade kalt oder dunkel.


Bestes Grippewetter
wetter teheran - Google-Suche


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. März 2020)

Maximal 22 Grad. Das ist nicht kalt, aber auch nicht warm. Im Iran "gehts auch ab", weil man bemüht ist das Problem klein zu reden. Das ist nach derzeitigem Stand nicht mehr möglich. Schuld sollen die USA sein, wer sonst?

Meldung von 20:18:
Coronavirus-News Berlin - Lkw-Ladung mit Atemschutzmasken gestohlen - Berliner Morgenpost

Absolut abartig was hier abläuft. Da ich ursprünglich aus dem Gewerbe komme, weiss ich auf welch wakeligen Füßen der Transport per LKW steht. Viele sind komplett überrascht wenn ich berichte unter welchen Umständen Transporte ablaufen und mit welchen Widrigkeiten LKW Fahrer zu kämpfen haben... 
Das ist definitiv kein "Zufallstreffer", interessante LKW und Ladestellen werden ausgespäht und die LKW dann bei der Pause oder Wochenendruhe leer geräumt. Hier ist in meinen Augen der Staat gefragt und wenn die LKW mit Polizeieskorte fahren (hab ich selbst in Italien durch (mit anderer Ware...was trinkt ihr so gern? - und weil ja so viel und gern auf die "Spaghettis" geschimpft wird: Das ist mehrmals wirklich absolut professionell abgelaufen).
Wenn keine Polizeieskorte erwünscht ist (aus welchen Gründen auch immer): Sollte dieser Staat endlich anfangen Aufträge nicht mehr an die billigste Bude aus Rumänien zu vergeben, sondern diese, zumindest für das med. Personal wichtigen Transporte,  an Speditionen übergeben die Erfahrung mit dem Transport von "High Value Goods" haben.

Das hat auch nichts mehr mit dem Stehlen von Desinfektion in Krankenhäusern zu tun, das ist organisierte Kriminalität. Auf der Autobahn 24/7/365 präsent, Maßnahmen dagegen: 0.

Die ewige Sparerei fliegt uns um die Ohren sobald nicht mehr "alles wie immer" ist. Wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mehr mit dem Stehlen von Desinfektion in Krankenhäusern zu tun, das ist organisierte Kriminalität. Auf der Autobahn 24/7/365 präsent, Maßnahmen dagegen: 0.


Das zeigt auch mal wieder, wie erfinderisch und flexibel der Mensch sein kann, wenn es darum geht sich auf Kosten anderer zu bereichern.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das zeigt auch mal wieder, wie erfinderisch und flexibel der Mensch sein kann, wenn es darum geht sich auf Kosten anderer zu bereichern.



Wie ich schon sagte: Die Kriminalität existiert schon lange, in manchen Ecken von Deutschland massiv (A2, A7, A9). Geklaut wird praktisch alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist (Ersatzreifen!). Hinzu kommt organisierte Bandenkriminalität, die es speziell auf hochpreisige Güter abgesehen hat und eben die schlagen dort jetzt auch zu - dafür muss man einfach nur die Nachrichten im Auge behalten. Aktiv ist man ohnehin das ganze Jahr und klaut mit teils abenteuerlichen Ideen.

Da schlackern selbst erfahrende Autobahnpolizisten und sensibilisierte Mitarbeiter entsprechender Speditionen mit den Ohren.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: Die Kriminalität existiert schon lange, in manchen Ecken von Deutschland massiv (A2, A7, A9). Geklaut wird praktisch alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. Hinzu kommt organisierte Bandenkriminalität, die es speziell auf hochpreisige Güter abgesehen hat.


Deswegen schrieb ich "flexibel".  Die Beute ändert sich immer.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. März 2020)

Ich kann mir die runtergewirtschaftete Plane lebhaft vorstellen...Billich will ich. 
Bleibt zu hoffen das man daraus lernt.


----------



## DerSagler (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sagen wir hier die ganze Zeit.
> - Das Virus ist keine einfache harmlose Grippe
> - Es liegt in unserer Hand, mit Maßmahmen die Ausbreitung zu verhindern
> - Wenn wir nichts machen zeigt die spanische Grippe, was passieren kann
> ...



Das weis ich, verfolge den Thread seit Beginn. Die Empfehlung  war auch eher an die Fraktion "is ja nur ne Grippe und warum macht man überhaupt so nen Wind" gerichtet. Aber wie meistens weis man ja bereits alles besser und hat sich schon ein Urteil gebildet. Alles nur gefühlt und unnötige "Panikmache". In einem halben Jahr ist alles vorbei. 
Schön wärs aber das ist meiner Ansicht nach ein doch etwas naives Wunschdenken. 

Zum Klima:
Es besteht die Hoffnung das wärmeres Wetter eine Ausbreitung bremst...mal sehen wie es in Indien oder Afrika weitergeht. Wie vieles weis man es einfach noch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2020)

Die Gefahren liegen aktuell eher in den Flüchtlingslagern in Griechenland, Syrien und der Türkei. 
Wenn es dort einer bekommt, haben es sehr wahrscheinlich nach einer Woche alle und dann sterben die Leute dort reihenweise. Da kann man aktuell von Glück reden, das die Türkei und Syrien bisher keine Infektionen haben. 

Aktueller Stand: Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Gefahren liegen aktuell eher in den Flüchtlingslagern in Griechenland, Syrien und der Türkei.


Die Reisen aber nicht und übliche Geschäftsreisende und Urlauber besuchen die Lager auch nicht. Bleiben Journalisten, Und wenn, saust die Infektion einmal ganz schnell durch und das war es. Überall auf der Welt gibt es immer mehr Fälle.


Hier mal wieder ein Hoffnungsschimmer mit einem zugelassenem Medikament
Deutsches Primatenzentrum: Die Vermehrung von SARS-Coronavirus-2 im Menschen verhindern


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Das sind halt nur Virenhemmer, gegen Grippe gibt es sowas auch,
die verhindern eine Erstinfektion aber nicht.

Einen wirklichen Schutz wird nur ein Impfstoff bieten,
welcher zwangsweise verabreicht werden muß.

Ohne Zwang werden wieder die "Impfkritiker" aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen,
mit Argumenten wie:

- jeder habe das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrheit, oder
- das ist nur ein Milliardengeschäft für die Pharmaindustrie usw.

Die Pocken wurden ausgerottet durch ein radikales Impfprogramm.

Bei den Masern wäre es genauso erfolreich verlaufen,

wenn ... ?


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Pocken wurden ausgerottet durch ein radikales Impfprogramm.
> 
> Bei den Masern wäre es genauso erfolreich verlaufen,
> 
> wenn ... ?


Wenn man die Menschen dazu zwingen würde.
Das hat ja unsere Bundesregierung auch vor.
Sonst drohen hohe Geldstrafen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man die Menschen dazu zwingen würde.
> Das hat ja unsere Bundesregierung auch vor.
> Sonst drohen hohe Geldstrafen.



Nö,
hat die nicht vor,
nur für Kinder und medizinisches Personal.

Für Millionen von Erwachsenen, welche keine Auffrischung mitgenommen haben,
bringt dieses Gesetz gar nix.

Entweder man macht etwas richtig,
oder man lässt es sein ...


----------



## Tengri86 (7. März 2020)

Was mir auch Sorgen macht ist der Herbst,
Ob wir  für die zweite Corona-Welle gewappnet sind .

Könnte zahllose unbekannte Fälle geben, hoffe man lehnt in Sommer nicht zurück und macht vorbereitungen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. März 2020)

Die Situation in Südkorea ist besorgniserregend. Sie testen flächendeckend alle ohne Diskriminierung, transparent und ohne Verheimlichung von Fakten. Bisher stehen 48 Tote 118 Genesenen gegenüber. Das ist eine verdammt hohe Mortalitätsrate und Südkorea ist eine erste Welt Nation mit einem ordentlichen Gesundheitssystem.
Quelle:
Coronavirus Update (Live): 103,950 Cases and 3,524 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Situation in Südkorea ist besorgniserregend. Sie testen flächendeckend alle ohne Diskriminierung, transparent und ohne Verheimlichung von Fakten. Bisher stehen 48 Tote 118 Genesenen gegenüber. Das ist eine verdammt hohe Mortalitätsrate und Südkorea ist eine erste Welt Nation mit einem ordentlichen Gesundheitssystem.



Vorsicht - wenn man rechnet 48 Tote auf 118 Genesene sind das 40% Tote.
Rechnet man 48 Tote auf >7000 Infizierte sind es noch etwa 0,7% Tote.

Die Wahrheit liegt zwischen diesen beiden Werten, wobei eine starke Tendenz zum letzteren Wert besteht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vorsicht - wenn man rechnet 48 Tote auf 118 Genesene sind das 40% Tote.
> Rechnet man 48 Tote auf >7000 Infizierte sind es noch etwa 0,7% Tote.
> 
> Die Wahrheit liegt zwischen diesen beiden Werten, wobei eine starke Tendenz zum letzteren Wert besteht.


Ich gehe von abgeschlossenen Fällen aus. Kann sein, dass die Leute länger brauchen um gesund zu werden als zu sterben, auch wenn ich das 8-fache an Genesenen hernehme, ist die Sterberate zu hoch:
48/(48+8*118)*100%= 4,8%

Das ist weit weg von den 0,7%, die propagiert werden.

Edit: Aktuell in Italien befinden sich 462 von 3916 laufenden Erkrankungen im kritischen Zustand, entspricht in etwa 11,8%, d.h. sie müssen bei der Beatmung von Geräten unterstützt werden oder sie sterben. Ich stelle mir vor, was in Wuhan los war, als die Epidemie ausgebrochen ist..


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

"Propagiert" werden je nach Quelle iirc zwischen 0,9 und 3,5% - auf deutsch gesagt wir wissen es nicht. Persönlich gehe ich am Ende von einem Wert zwischen 1 und 2 % aus. Mit Schwankungen Richtung <1% in gut versorgten Industrieländern und >3,5% in Entwicklungsländern ohne medizinische Versorgungen (und ohne informatorische Anbindung an den rest der Welt, bedeutet niemand wird es erfahren wenn in einem Dorf in Wuhan 10% sterben).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Einen wirklichen Schutz wird nur ein Impfstoff bieten,



_Laut renommierten Virologen wird die Suche nach einem sicheren Impfstoff  gegen das Coronavirus durch ein seltenes Phänomen massiv erschwert:  Eine Impfung könnte sogar zu einem schwereren Krankheitsverlauf führen._
Coronavirus-Impfung: Schwerwiegendes Problem bei der Entwicklung


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Einen wirklichen Schutz haste dann, wenn du beide bekannten Stämme selbst hattest und auskuriert hast. Die Frage ist ob man das will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einen wirklichen Schutz haste dann, wenn du beide bekannten Stämme selbst hattest und auskuriert hast. Die Frage ist ob man das will.


Und die Frage ist, wie lange. Erste Hinweise deuten an, dass es wie bei fast allen Viren keinen lebenslangen Schutz gibt, sondern nur für einige Wochen. Jeder, der Noro-Viren Ausbrüche erlebt hat und mehrmals nacheinander erkrankte, kennt das Dilemma



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Propagiert" werden je nach Quelle iirc zwischen 0,9 und 3,5%


Das ist kein Widerspruch. Es sind Zahlen mit medizinischer Hilfe und ohne. Was meisnt Du was hier im Lande passiert, wenn die ersten 10.000 Corona-Virus Patienten künstliche Beatmung benötigen?

Du wirst nie wissen, wieviele Menschen in Deutschland am Coronavirus sterben, weil es dazu auf dem Totenschein stehen müsste.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. März 2020)

Hat Deutschland überhaupt genug beatmungsgeräte rumstehen  

Da würden man streiten wieviele auf Vorrat kaufen sollte , aber ist ja geldfrage


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Hier mal eine rein mathematische Betrachtungsweise zum Thema. Aber Achtung, das könnte Panik erzeugen, also bitte nur lesen, wenn man gelernt hat, nüchtern zu bewerten. Für alle anderen gilt: Keine Panik, es kann gar nichts passieren! Wir haben alles im Griff, bleiben Sie ruhig!

Und jetzt kommt ein Text einer ganz üblen Verschwörungsseite, das sollte man keinesfalls lesen!



Spoiler



... Leider kann das menschliche Gehirn exponentielles Wachstum nicht  intuitiv erfassen. In Ausnahmesituationen wie der Covid19-Pandemie führt  dies zu katastrophalen Fehleinschätzungen von Entscheidungsträgern.  Herkömmlichen Kosten-Nutzen-Abwägungen sind ungeeignet, um mit der Krise  umzugehen. Sie kommen systematisch zu spät.

... Seither stieg die Anzahl Infizierten in Italien auf 4636 (Faktor 1,28  pro Tag), die Anzahl der Intensivpatienten von 56 auf 463 (Faktor 1,30  pro Tag). Rein rechnerisch wären damit die angeblich in Deutschland  vorhandenen 30.000 Beatmungsgeräte in 24 Tagen besetzt (Log1,3 463/56  =15,9 Tage + 8Tage), wahrscheinlich das Gesundheitssystem aber schon  vorher am Zusammenbruch, denn für ganz schwere Fälle gibt es um Größenordnungen weniger Plätze. ...

... Deutschlands Infizierte steigen im Moment mit dem Faktor 1,37  (5-Tages-Mittel), die Anzahl der Intensivpatienten ist nicht bekannt.  Zwar gibt es weniger Tote zu beklagen (laut Statistik bisher keiner). Es  ist aber wahrscheinlicher, dass dies mit Testdefiziten und fehlender  Obduktion zu tun hat als die naive Annahme, das Virus werde beim Weg  über die Alpen ungefährlicher (obwohl anscheinend der Frühausbruch in  Wuhan eine höhere Letalität hatte). Beunruhigende 10 Prozent der  (gemessenen) Infizierten benötigen wohl Intensivtherapie, die tödlichen  Fälle ereignen sich im Mittel 14 Tage nach den ersten Symptomen. ...

... Es macht fassungslos, mit welcher Nonchalance über die Infektion von 50  Millionen Deutschen bzw. 500 Millionen Europäern nachgedacht wird, wenn  China unter Aufbietung aller seiner Möglichkeiten, und sicherlich nicht  aus Spaß, den Ausbruch bei 80.000 Infizierten begrenzt hat - dazu später  noch mehr. ...


Coronavirus: Europa| Telepolis


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Was Mathematik und Extrapolation betrifft auch ne interessante Rangehensweise von Lüning:
YouTube

Die exponentielle Weiterführung als absoluter WorstCase wäre in ein paar Wochen bei 30 Millionen Infizierten in Deutschland.

Ich bin wirklich gesapnnt wo wir in 2 Wochen stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich gesapnnt wo wir in 2 Wochen stehen.


Ich bin nicht gespannt, ich erhöhe meine Vorräte lieber


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. März 2020)

So langsam wird es interessant, China wirft den USA vor, Covid-19 in Wuhan losgelassen zu haben. Das wiederum bestätigt für mich und viele andere den Verdacht, dass der Ausbruch im Wuhan Institute for Virlogy stattgefunden hat. Die Vertuschung mit dem Seafoodmarkt fliegt so langsam auf, daher fliehen die Chinesen vorwärts.
Quelle: 
YouTube


----------



## Tengri86 (7. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal eine rein mathematische Betrachtungsweise zum Thema. Aber Achtung, das könnte Panik erzeugen, also bitte nur lesen, wenn man gelernt hat, nüchtern zu bewerten. Für alle anderen gilt: Keine Panik, es kann gar nichts passieren! Wir haben alles im Griff, bleiben Sie ruhig!
> 
> Und jetzt kommt ein Text einer ganz üblen Verschwörungsseite, das sollte man keinesfalls lesen!
> 
> ...



Naja man könnte  ja die jüngere vor den Rentnern bevorzugen , die sollen ja noch arbeiten und Steuern einbringen.

Und Alte pflegebedürftige Rentner sind noch mehr belast für die kranken-pflege + Rentenkassen und für das Personal, so löst man auch viele Probleme  

Satire


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> So langsam wird es interessant,


Es gibt viele Theorien dazu. Ich bin da immer ganz vorsichtig. Niemand wäre so blöd, so ein Virus zu verbreiten. Und wenn doch, können wir eh nichts dagegen machen. Es grüßen sie twelve monkeys

Es gibt Stimmen, die behaupten, das Virus wäre gleichzeitig überall auf der Welt aufgetreten, oder zumindest an mehreren Stellen gleichzeitig. In der Tat könnten das gesteuerter Versuche sein, um vom eigenen Fehlverhalten abzulenken. Ob die chinesische Bevölkerung ruhig bleibt, ober rebelliert, werden wir sehen. 

Irgendwann droht das eh. Bis dahin geht China mit dem Coronavirus in der bisherigen harten Gangart aber meiner Meinung richtig um.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Satire


Keine Satire, sondern der Weg, den "der Markt" nutzt. Vielleicht wird nach dieser Pandemie jedem klar, dass eine reine regelung alle unserer Fragen über "Den Markt" rein gar nichts mehr mit Humanismus zu tun hat. Und dann sollte sich jeder Fragen, ob es ein lebenswertes Leben ist und ob unser Sinn des Lebens darin besteht, einen Markt zufrieden zu stellen.

Und noch einmal zum Schluss für alle, die nicht wissen, was eine E-Funktion bedeutet, diese Grafik . Es gilt aber wieder. Achtung Panikmodus abschalten. Unwissende sollten sich den Grafen keinesfalls anschauen. Das beruhigende ist, es geht immer gaaaaanz langsam los. Also wirklich kein Grund zur Sorge. 

Und hier etwas für alle Eierköpfe und andere dummen und praxisfernen Theoretiker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bezogen auf den Coronavirus erkennt man eine minimale  Basis von lächerlichen 1,3, also jeder Infizierte steckt völlig unkritische 1,3 Personen pro Tag an. Was soll denn da passieren? Mit No=670 bekannte Infizierte in Deutschland kommt man auf diese beruhigende Formel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für alle, die die Oberstufenmathematik nicht mehr präsent haben, sei dieser kurze Crashkurs zu empfehlen:
Exponentielles Wachstum
...


----------



## Sparanus (7. März 2020)

RK wenn du auch nur ein bisschen mehr Ahnung hast als ein Abiturient würdest du wissen, dass deine Formel falsch ist.


----------



## Slezer (7. März 2020)

Telepolis  da ist das rechte Pack wieder


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Das postuliere ich auch seit der Auswertung der ersten Zahlen. Kinder infizieren sich, werden aber nicht krank. Kindergärten, Schulen und Universitäten sind darum perfekte "Virenschleudern".  Es wäre naheliegend, diese Institutionen zu schließen. Wird es passieren? Nein
Coronavirus: Kinder infizieren sich offenbar genauso haeufig, werden aber nicht krank - DER SPIEGEL

Das Zeitfenster, um angemessen zu reagieren, wird immer kleiner. Die Uhr tickt. Spätestens wenn Ärzte entscheiden müssen, wer ein Beamtungsgerät bekommt, wünsche ich jedem, keinen schweren Unfall zu haben oder eine Operation machen zu müssen. Wer in den nächsten Monaten einen geplanten Eingriff vor sich hat, sollte entweder versuchen, den so schnell wie möglich zu bekommen oder ihn weit nach hinten zu verschieben


----------



## Tengri86 (7. März 2020)

Coronavirus Update (Live): 105,559 Cases and 3,562 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Heute In Italien 1247  neue Fälle ,  mal gucken wann wir bei paar 1000 sind


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Heute In Italien 1247  neue Fälle ,  mal gucken wann wir bei paar 1000 sind



Offiziell oder tatsächlich?

Wenn man alle mitzählen würde/könnte die schon infiziert sind/waren und nicht getestet wurden oder sogar es gar nicht bemerkt haben sind wir höchstwahrscheinlich schon bei mehreren Tausend hierzulande.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Offiziell oder tatsächlich?
> 
> Wenn man alle mitzählen würde/könnte die schon infiziert sind/waren und nicht getestet wurden oder sogar es gar nicht bemerkt haben sind wir höchstwahrscheinlich schon bei mehreren Tausend hierzulande.


Offiziell, gestern 4600 heute 5800, wir verfolgen das genau,
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

In China gab es von gestern auf heute offiziell 150 neue Fälle.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man alle mitzählen würde/könnte die  schon infiziert sind/waren und nicht getestet wurden oder sogar es gar  nicht bemerkt haben sind wir höchstwahrscheinlich schon bei mehreren  Tausend hierzulande.


Darum würde konsequentes Testen vermutlich Panik erzeugen. Das machen wir mal lieber nicht. Das ist viel zu gefährlich


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Ich bezog mich auf den zweiten Halbsatz des Zitates^^

Auch in Italien - wenn wir offiziell ~6000 haben gehe ich davon aus dass es tatsächlich eher Richtung 20k-30k geht. Ich rechne eigentlich schon mit Faktor 3-5 mal offizielle Zahl um die realistischere zu sehen. Alleine schon wenn 50-80% aller Infektionen so harmlos verlaufen dass die meisten es mit nem Schnupfen verwechseln kann man schon davon ausgehen dass weit mehr infiziert sind oder waren als man offiziell angibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alleine schon wenn 50-80% aller Infektionen so harmlos verlaufen dass die meisten es mit nem Schnupfen verwechseln kann man schon davon ausgehen dass weit mehr infiziert sind oder waren als man offiziell angibt.


Auf Basis der unter Quarantäne stehenden hat man eine ziemlich gute Kontrollgruppe. In ein bis zwei Jahren werden wie fundierte Auswertungen haben. Bis dahin bleibt leider auch viel Raten und Vermuten.

Mein Ziel ist weiterhin,  nicht infiziert zu werden.


----------



## DerSagler (7. März 2020)

Kannste dir abschminken außer du lebst als Eremit im Wald ohne soziale Kontakte. Der Drops ist gelutscht.

Ein bischen Realsatire dazu gefällig:

Bundesliga: Borussia Moenchengladbach - BVB LIVE im TV, Stream, Ticker
Google Maps

Ein Gladbach Fan aus Heinsberg dazu
YouTube

dpa-Meldung vom 4. Maerz 2020: Spahn erwartet weitere Coronavirus-Ausbreitung | dpa-Ticker | Presse | AOK-Bundesverband
"Die Ausbreitung verlangsamen - das ist das wichtigste Ziel bei der Bekämpfung des Coronavirus."

Ach ja unser Spahn ein Musterbeispiel in Sachen Kompetenz, Erfahrung und Führungsqualität
"Spahn wurde 1980 in Ahaus geboren und wuchs in Ottenstein in Nordrhein-Westfalen mit zwei jüngeren Geschwistern auf. Nach seinem Abitur absolvierte er eine duale Ausbildung zum Bankkaufmann. Obwohl er bereits im Bundestag saß, studierte er zwischen 2003 und 2017 Politikwissenschaft an der Fernuniversität Hagen und erwarb sowohl den Bachelor- als auch den Master-Titel."

Wir haben anscheinend ein echtes "******* schwimmt immer oben" Problem in D. Alleine das Traumduo Seehofer Spahn...da fühlt man sich doch gleich richtig "geborgen"


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Kannste dir abschminken außer du lebst als Eremit im Wald ohne soziale Kontakte. Der Drops ist gelutscht.


Ja. 100% davor schützen kann man sich nicht.
Es sei denn man verläßt für längere Zeit nicht mehr seine Wohnung und empfängt auch keinen Besuch.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (7. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ein Gladbach Fan aus Heinsberg dazu
> YouTube
> ...



Ich möchte dem Mann nicht zu nahe treten, aber genau das meinte ich als ich gesagt habe: "Wenn der Staat (in diesem Fall das Bundesland) nicht einschreitet, keine Chance irgendwas aufzuhalten".

Sicher muss man nicht schreiend im Kreis rennen und krakelen "wir werden alle sterben", aber wenigstens ETWAS gesunder Menschenverstand sollte trotz RTL und co. doch verblieben sein. Vielleicht steckt er sich im Stadion an und verteilts dann unter Freunden, der Familie und Kollegen, vielleicht hat ers schon und verteilts im Stadion. Aber Hauptsache Fuppes! Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Hat irgendwer verlässliche Informationen wie in Italien getestet wird?  Auch "hochrangige" Politiker sind dort mittlerweile betroffen:
Coronavirus in Italien: Jetzt holt die Regierung AErzte aus dem Ruhestand - WELT

Bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung das es ziemlich sicher eine große Dunkelziffer gibt.


----------



## JePe (7. März 2020)

Ein distanziert-kluger Artikel, der Corona abstrakt betrachtet und eine qualifizierte Quelle, die taeglich aktualisiert wird und nicht nur mit Zahlen jongliert, sondern auch bei deren Einordnung hilft. Ansonsten darf ich mich an dieser Stelle aus der Weltuntergangsolympiade verabschieden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein distanziert-kluger Artikel,


_".... Die Kollegen, die auf dem Campus leben, dürfen ihre Wohnung nicht  verlassen. Jeden dritten Tag dürfen sie die notwendigsten Sachen  einkaufen. Wenn sie ihre Wohnung verlassen - selbstredend mit Atemmaske  -, wird Fieber gemessen, wenn sie zurückkehren ebenfalls. Ansonsten  hocken alle seit Wochen in ihrer Wohnung.  ..."_

Ein Traum für Gamer .... 

_"....  Erstens: Hände sauber halten, zweitens: möglichst wenig körperliche  Berührungen, drittens: wenn überhaupt in die Ellenbeuge niesen,  viertens: nicht in allzu enge Räume oder in Versammlungen gehen, wo zu  viele Menschen sind. Aber ansonsten würde ich ganz normal leben. ...."_

Genau das sage ich ja auch. Infizierte identifizieren, Häusliche Quarantäne aussprechen, Im Falle einer Infektionen in Schulen oder Kindergärten diese speiziell für zwei Wochen schließen und ansonsten die Hygienemassnahmen einhalten. Das Ziel es ganz einfach: Nicht infiziert zu werden.

Was mit aktuell fehlt sind umfassende Tests. Da wir nicht wissen, wer infiziert ist, wird vieles schwer. Jeder für sich macht mit den Hygieneregeln aber rein gar nichts falsch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein Traum für Gamer ....



Wie - alle 3 Tage raus?!
Ein Horrorszenario für Gamer!


----------



## Slezer (7. März 2020)

Also für dich?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie - alle 3 Tage raus?!
> Ein Horrorszenario für Gamer!


Aus dem Alter, als ich noch drei Tage durchspielen konnte, bin ich lange raus. Verdammt lang her ...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (7. März 2020)

Aus eigener Erfahrung von vor zwei Jahren kann ich dir sagen: Für jeden normalen Menschen wird das nach spätestens drei Wochen zur Qual. Bis dahin isses ganz witzig (soferns dir nicht hundsmiserabel geht), mit Anfang 30 nochmal so leben wie früher in den Sommerferien...Irgendwann hast du alles durch was dich interessiert, du gammelst nur noch rum. Ich bin nach vier Wochen gegen den Rat meines Arztes wieder arbeiten gegangen, habs einfach nicht mehr zu Hause ausgehalten, ansteckend war ich ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung von vor zwei Jahren kann ich dir sagen: Für jeden normalen Menschen wird das nach spätestens drei Wochen zur Qual. Bis dahin isses ganz witzig (soferns dir nicht hundsmiserabel geht), mit Anfang 30 nochmal so leben wie früher in den Sommerferien...Irgendwann hast du alles durch was dich interessiert, du gammelst nur noch rum. Ich bin nach vier Wochen gegen den Rat meines Arztes wieder arbeiten gegangen, habs einfach nicht mehr zu Hause ausgehalten, ansteckend war ich ohnehin nicht.



Kommt drauf an wie man drauf ist und wie die Situation ist.

Wenn ich zu Hause eingesperrt wäre aber sonst alles läuft (Strom, Wasser, Telekommunikation usw.) könnte ich es 2-3 Monate aushalten ohne einen besonderen psychischen Druck zu verspüren raus zu müssen. Ich kann tagelang Videos schauen, Spielen, Musik machen, Lesen usw. ohne dass ich mich unwohl fühle (und ja, ich bräuchte auch 3 Monate nicht einkaufen zu gehen wenn ichs im Voraus wüsste und passend rationiere).

Andere Charaktere wie beispielsweise meine Großmutter würde wahrscheinlich schon nach 1-2 Wochen wahnsinnig werden ohne im Dorf rumlaufen zu können.


----------



## DerSagler (7. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein distanziert-kluger Artikel, der Corona abstrakt betrachtet und eine qualifizierte Quelle, die taeglich aktualisiert wird und nicht nur mit Zahlen jongliert, sondern auch bei deren Einordnung hilft. Ansonsten darf ich mich an dieser Stelle aus der Weltuntergangsolympiade verabschieden.



Ach Gottchen wer redet denn von Weltuntergang. Die Lage ist aber trotzdem Ernst. Herrliche Polemik mal wieder...alleine das Wort Weltuntergangsolympiade. 
Sehr gutes Interview und Einschätzung zum Thema findet man hier. Hilft auch recht gut bei der Einordnung.
YouTube

Ansonsten ist es schon fast grob fahrlässig wenn nach eigener Aussage das wichtigste Ziel eine Verlangsamung der Epidemie ist und man trotzdem ein Fußballspiel! nicht absagen kann.
Zumal noch in dem Gebiet in D mit den meisten nachgewiesenen Fällen. So verlangsamt man Epidemien bestimmt. Wenn nur 10 Infizierte Menschen in dem Stadion sitzen und man die Zahlen von Drosten nimmt (R0=3) und ein bischen das Rechnen anfängt brauch ich keinen Experten mehr der dann bei der Einordnung der Zahlen hilft. Du schon, ist klar.

Noch was zum lachen:
Wegen Corona: Derblecken auf dem Nockherberg vor Absage


Ach so die Wirtschaftsnachrichten sind ja fast untergegangen. Einfach mal selbst googeln: Wirtschaft Corona
Aber wir schaffen das, wir haben ja kompetentes Personal das mit "Maß und Mitte" entscheidet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es schon fast grob fahrlässig wenn nach eigener Aussage das wichtigste Ziel eine Verlangsamung der Epidemie ist und man trotzdem ein Fußballspiel! nicht absagen kann.



So ist es. Aber in unserer Gesellschaft sind tausende Virusinfizierte und mutmaßlich darauf folgende Tote halt einfach viel Unwichtiger als die Begenung vom 1. FC Südabravub gegen Holzbein Kiel.
Deal with it, so ticken die Leute heute leider. Das sieht man machmal ganz ohne Epidemie schon wenn wieder irgendwo ein Amoklauf war aber auf Newsseiten die Fußballergebnisse noch über der Meldung zum Amoklauf stehen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. März 2020)

BTW Süderbrarup is quasi hier vor meiner Haustür und noch is hier essig mit Corona ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Ach den Ort gibts wirklich? 
Ich hab mir eben nur kurz an meine Kindheit mit Werners Sportstudio am Donnerwoch erinnert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> BTW Süderbrarup is quasi hier vor meiner Haustür und noch is hier essig mit Corona ...


Wir feiern hier dagegen schon lustige Coronaviruspartys!
Impfgegner richten Coronaviruspartys aus, um sich anstecken zu lassen


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ach den Ort gibts wirklich?
> Ich hab mir eben nur kurz an meine Kindheit mit Werners Sportstudio am Donnerwoch erinnert.



Ja der Werner, sein Schöpfer der Brösel der wohnt in Ulsnis. Und die Leute sind hier echt so ähnlich wie im Comic.

@kaeppchen
Wäre ich jetzt 20 dann wäre ich vermutlich auch sorgenfrei im Stadion oder sonstwo gewesen, wenn man jung ist, dann macht man solche Dinge, S-Bahn surfen, 120 Kmh fahren wo 60 erlaubt sind oder eben Coronapartys feiern. Kann man nur hoffen das die Leute keine Krankheiten haben von denen sie noch nichts wissen. Es gibt genug fiese Sachen die einen im Hintergrund töten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. März 2020)

So, Italien bereitet die Abriegelung von ganz Lombardei inklusive Mailand vor, obwohl es ihnen wirtschaftlich am meisten wehtut. Sie haben nicht mehr genug Bette für die Schwerkranken und wollen eine Richtlinie herausgeben, ob man Leute ab einem bestimmten Alter gar nicht mehr aufnehmen soll, da die Überlebenschance zu gering ist. Nach ihrer ersten Studie, die nicht Chinesisch gefälscht wurde, ist Fieber ab 37,5 Grad und erste Anzeichen von Atemnot das Signal, dass die Ansteckung einen schweren Verlauf nehmen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> So, Italien ...


Ich drücke allen Infizierten die Daumen!


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. März 2020)

Übrigens gibt es eine Erklärung, warum es noch keine Coronatoten in Deutschland gibt. Bei Fällen, wo z.B. Krebs, Diabetes oder andere Haupterkrankungen dabei sind, wird der Tod der Erkrankung zugeschrieben und nicht dem Coronavirus. Desinformation auf niedrigstem Niveau.. orientiert euch lieber an Frankreich, sie verheimlichen nix und sind in etwas in Deutschlads Stadium der Epidemie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es eine Erklärung, warum es noch keine Coronatoten in Deutschland gibt. .....


Das Problem des deutschen Totenscheins.  Schrieb ich hier schon viele Beiträge zurück


----------



## DerSagler (8. März 2020)

Beim gestrigen Gladbach/Dortmund Spiel waren 53.000 Menschen im Stadion. Wie viele da als hartgesottene Fans mit leichtem "Schnupfen" oder bereits infiziert aber ohne Symptome im Stadion waren? Man weis es nicht. Was ich definitiv nicht glaube ist das es keine Verbreitung gab.

Italien fährt jetzt immer extremere Maßnahmen wurde ja hier schon angeschnitten
Coronavirus: Italien bereitet Abriegelung von 10-Millionen-Region vor - WELT
Lt. einigen hier müssten die Italiener demnach komplett verrückt sein. Warum machen die das überhaupt?

"Wir stehen vor einer nationalen Notlage“, sagte Conte. „Wir haben sie von Anfang an mit maximalen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen bekämpft“, ergänzte der Ministerpräsident. „Wir haben zwei Ziele: Die Ausweitung der Ansteckung einzudämmen und eine Überlastung der Krankenhauseinrichtungen zu vermeiden."

Dazu kommt das es vor allem den wirtschaftsstarken Norden betrifft. 
Die Maßnahmen stehen im krassen Widerspruch zu dem was uns erzählt wird.
Kann man Drosten noch Ernst nehmen? Sicher nicht mehr bei seinen Einschätzungen die im Widerspruch zu anderen Experten wie Kekulé oder auch Hatchett stehen.
Dazu kommt das was für alle zu sehen ist allen voran China mit den teils drakonischen Quarantänemaßnahmen und für Europa gesehen drastischen Maßnahmen wie in Italien.

Ich glaube was Dank unsere Medien und Politiker noch nicht in den Köpfen angekommen ist das das kein Spass sondern eine ernstzunehmende Pandemie ist die gewaltige Auswirkungen auf unser alltägliches Leben haben wird. Das Virus hat sich bereits in 100 Ländern verbreitet und in den einzelnen Ländern werden wir haufenweise Epidemien bekommen. 
Warum ich das GLAUBE?
- Hochinfektiöser Virus der sich mit einer R0 von mindesten 3 verbreitet
- trifft auf keinerle Immunisierung
- verbreitet sich anfangs unbemerkt sprich erst keine Symptome aber bereits ansteckend
- ist wesentlich gefährlicher im Verlauf und auch tödlicher als die Grippe
- hat das Potential selbst westliche hochentwickelte Gesundheitssysteme zu überlasten
- unbekannte Faktoren wie weitere Entwicklung des Virus (weitere Mutationen)
- bisherige Fakten wie die drastischen Maßnahmen einzelner Länder sowie die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen

Jeder kann aus den verfügbaren Informationen natürlich sein persönliches Fazit ableiten.  

Aber lt. offiziellen Zahlen gibt es auch Hoffnung. Wir Deutsche scheinen weit robuster zu sein als die Italiener oder Franzosen. Wir erkranken nicht schwer oder sterben an Corona  Wir schaffen das!
Und ja, das war ironisch...


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es eine Erklärung, warum es noch keine Coronatoten in Deutschland gibt. Bei Fällen, wo z.B. Krebs, Diabetes oder andere Haupterkrankungen dabei sind, wird der Tod der Erkrankung zugeschrieben und nicht dem Coronavirus. Desinformation auf niedrigstem Niveau.. orientiert euch lieber an Frankreich, sie verheimlichen nix und sind in etwas in Deutschlads Stadium der Epidemie.



Da geht einem doch das Herz auf. Wenn wir eines können, dann Statistiken gerade rücken.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

> Das Virus werde sich erst dann nicht weiter verbreiten, wenn zwei von drei Menschen zumindest vorübergehend immun seien, weil sie die Infektion schon hinter sich hätten, sagte Christian Drosten, Direktor des Instituts für Virologie der Charité, im Interview mit der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung".
> 
> "Bei einer Gesamtbevölkerung von 83 Millionen wären zwei Drittel fast 56 Millionen Menschen, die sich infizieren müssten, um die Ausbreitung zu stoppen. Bei einer Mortalität von 0,5 Prozent wäre in dem Fall mit 278.000 Corona-Todesopfern zu rechnen", erklärte Drosten.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Virologe klaert ueber neuartigen Virus auf: Immunitaet, Sterblichkeit, Dauer - FOCUS Online

Prof. Drosten geht davon aus das Menschen die sich mit Corona infiziert haben immun dagegen werden. Angebliche Mehrfach-Infektionen in Asien konnte er nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (8. März 2020)

Das hat er doch schon vor einer Woche auf einer PK erklärt, insbesondere hat er glaubhaft dargelegt woher seine Zahlen kommen.

@DerSagler:
Das die Meinungen von Fachleuten sich teils deutlich unterscheiden, ist nicht besonders ungewöhnlich. Aufgrund der Erfahrung von Drosten im Bereich SARS/MERS, sollte man den Mann durchaus ernst nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das hat er doch schon vor einer Woche auf einer PK erklärt, insbesondere hat er glaubhaft dargelegt woher seine Zahlen kommen.


Mag sein. Die habe ich nicht gesehen.
Und der Focus Artikel ist ja neu.


----------



## Slezer (8. März 2020)

So lange die Chinesen so weiter machen wird es keinen Stop GebenTapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File I-just-ask-but-why.mp4


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Boah wenn ich das gewusst hätte^^

Ich hab grundsätzlich 24 Packungen (= 2 Personen für 2 Wochen Kalorien) NRG5 im Nahrungsbunker. Das ist noch gar nicht soooo lange her wo ich die gekauft habe für 4€ pro Pack. Jetzt kosten sie 30€ und sind frühestens Juni lieferbar.
750% Rendite. Nicht schlecht. Hätt ich mal besser 240 Pack gekauft und jetzt verkauft.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab grundsätzlich 24 Packungen NRG5 im Nahrungsbunker.


Was ist NRG5?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Getrockneter eingeschweißter Hartweizen, Notnahrungsmittel das jahrzehntelang haltbar ist.
Kaufste ein mal im Leben, stellts in ne dunkle Ecke und hast den ganzen Stress am Nudelregal nicht wenn irgendwas passiert wie jetzt. 

Wie gesagt, 24 Packen NRG5 reichen für 2 Personen locker aus um 2 Wochen vollversorgt mit Nahrung zu sein (eine Trinkwasserquelle vorausgesetzt) und so schlecht schmeckt das Zeug nicht mal. Das ist meine "Notreserve" für den Fall dass wirklich mal Reis, Nudeln, Konserven usw. alle sind und es nix gibt.

Der Trick ist halt das Zeug billig zu kaufen BEVOR alle andren es auch haben wollen (wie jetzt) und es unfassbar teuer und nicht mehr lieferbar ist.^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2020)

Bekannte von mir sind grade Italien in die Säuchenzone gefahren, um Winterurlaub zu machen... Wieso gibts hier im Forum keinen Darwin Smiley?


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bekannte von mir sind grade Italien in die Säuchenzone gefahren, um Winterurlaub zu machen...


Das sind die richtigen. Und dann zurückkommen und andere anstecken.


----------



## Slezer (8. März 2020)

Hier im Forum hat es doch auch schon einer. Leider wurde er gesperrt. Würde mich Mal interessieren wie es ihm geht


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat es doch auch schon einer. Leider wurde er gesperrt. Würde mich Mal interessieren wie es ihm geht


Wahrscheinlich stimmt das doch gar nicht das er infiziert ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> So, Italien bereitet die Abriegelung von ganz Lombardei inklusive Mailand vor, obwohl es ihnen wirtschaftlich am meisten wehtut. Sie haben nicht mehr genug Bette für die Schwerkranken und wollen eine Richtlinie herausgeben, ob man Leute ab einem bestimmten Alter gar nicht mehr aufnehmen soll, da die Überlebenschance zu gering ist. Nach ihrer ersten Studie, die nicht Chinesisch gefälscht wurde, ist Fieber ab 37,5 Grad und erste Anzeichen von Atemnot das Signal, dass die Ansteckung einen schweren Verlauf nehmen wird.



Falls wir italiensche Verhältnisse haben wird es hier auch so sein, habe ich schon vor viele Seiten geschrieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind die richtigen. Und dann zurückkommen und andere anstecken.


Nein, sag das bitte nicht. Beim Skifahren steckt man sich nicht per se an. Man sollte das Apres Ski unterlassen und selber kochen. Das Problem wird eher werden, dass italien abgeriegelt wird. Aus dem Grunde würde ich geplante Skiurlaube absagen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Falls wir italiensche Verhältnisse haben.


Das kann  gar nicht passieren. Wir sind bestens vorbereitet und es besteht keinerlei Gefahr für die Bevölkerung. Gut, in einer Woche ist diese Aussage Makulatur in zwei Wochen wird es hier wie in Italien sein und Spahn wird trotzdem nicht reagieren.

Halleluja, alles wird gut. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Geiselpeitsche besorgt, dass half auch schon gegen die Pest extrem gut. Glaube reicht  in einem Lan der Homöopatieanhänger. Gibt es eigentlich schon Globuli gegen das Virus?


----------



## Lotto (8. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bekannte von mir sind grade Italien in die Säuchenzone gefahren, um Winterurlaub zu machen... Wieso gibts hier im Forum keinen Darwin Smiley?



Das zeigt leider das es in unserer Gesellschaft keinen Zusammenhalt mehr gibt (was man im Prinzip in den letzten Jahren z.B. auch im Berufleben immer mehr beobachten konnte).

Denn für deinen Bekannten ist das wahrscheinlich überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn er sich ansteckt wird er höchstwahrscheinlich nur leichte Symptome bekommen. Leider vergisst dein Bekannter, dass dann zig Leute wegen ihm in Quarantäne müssen (was ja alles andere als Urlaub ist, vor allem wenn man in einer Mietskaserne ohne Garten lebt).
Dadurch entsteht schonmal ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden, der bei kleinen Unternehmen sogar erheblich sein kann. Für die Folgen für Risikogruppen die von solchen Leuten angesteckt werden wollen wir erst gar nicht sprechen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das zeigt leider das es in unserer Gesellschaft keinen Zusammenhalt mehr gibt (was man im Prinzip in den letzten Jahren z.B. auch im Berufleben immer mehr beobachten konnte).



Das "Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste" oder provokativ ausgedrückt "xy first!" funktioniert nunmal auf lange Sicht nicht besonders gut und vor allem umso schlechter wenn Umgebungsbedingungen nicht im normalen Bereich sind - zum Beispiel bei einer Epidemie.

Als jemand, der im ländlichen Bereich wohnt gehts ja hier noch (hier würde man sich auch gegenseitig Klopapier schenken ). Wenns hier bei irgendjemandem mal wirklich brennt hat derjenige in aller Regel ausreichend Bekannte/Verwandte hier die aushelfen können, sei es mit Gütern oder auch mit Wissen und handwerklichen Fähigkeiten.

Ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das manche Städter machen wo sowas gar nicht existiert. Also so Dinge wie "ich flicke deinen PC wieder zusammen und dafür spendierste mir nen Dönerteller" oder "wir pflastern zusammen deine Einfahrt und dafür hilfste mir meine Riesenhecke zu schneiden". Da würde notfalls auch "tausche Bier gegen Klopapier" funktionieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind die richtigen. Und dann zurückkommen und andere anstecken.


Ich hab auch absolut kein Verständnis dafür. Mal schauen wie ihnen die 2 Wochen Quarantäne nach dem Skiurlaub gefallen wird.  ...oder ob sie überhaupt zurück gelassen werden, denn Österreich kontrolliert mitlerweile an der Grenze zu Italien. 
Ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da würde notfalls auch "tausche Bier gegen  Klopapier" funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das bezweifel ich.  Lieber kacken die Leute aus dem Fenser, als ihr Bier zu verschenken.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

Längst geistern Meldungen durchs Netz, dass es in der Lombardei nur noch eine Handvoll Betten auf den Intensivstationen gebe. Werden die Infizierten aber verlegt, steigt mit ihnen das Risiko der Ansteckung. Nach Angaben der Gewerkschaft der Krankenhausärzte, Anaao-Assomed, gibt es insgesamt 1.800 Betten in den Intensivstationen in der Lombardei, in Venetien und in der Emilia-Romagna. Normalerweise blieben 40 Prozent davon leer für Notfälle. Jetzt sei die Ausnutzung bei 95 Prozent, also sind demnach derzeit nur noch fünf von 100 Betten frei.
Coronavirus: „Nationaler Notstand“: Italien greift zu immer drastischeren Massnahmen - Handelsblatt


----------



## Elistaer (8. März 2020)

Bei uns gibt es auch einen Fall im Kreis, jetzt haben einige Gedanken darüber ob die Person bei unserem Faschings Umzug war das wären auch ca 25.000 Personen die sich das angeschaut hatten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slezer (8. März 2020)

Heißt ja nicht das gleich alle 25k angesteckt wurden weil ein kranker sich den Müll angeschaut hat


----------



## DerSagler (8. März 2020)

Ich glaube wir haben in D das Problem immer erster sein zu wollen. 
Schauen wir doch mal auf die aktuelle Tabelle und den Zwischenstand:
Coronavirus Update (Live): 107,811 Cases and 3,661 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Weit abgeschlagen nur auf Platz 5 und den Franzosen im Nacken müssen wir Gas geben. 
Gestern wurde aber die große Gegenoffensive gestartet denn der Blick richtet sich nach vorne in Richtung Italien und Iran.
Was gibt es da besseres als schreiende brüllende und spuckende Menschen auf engstem Raum im am meisten betroffenen Bundesland in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Epizentrum? Ein genialer Schachzug um weiter bei den Fallzahlen auf die bisherigen Top 4 Länder aufzuholen. Strategisch macht hier Trainer Spahn alles richtig.

Heute wird nachgelegt mit Bayern gegen Augsburg. Bayern hinkt eh ein bischen hinterher und will wie immer innerhalb Deutschlands an die Spitze. Aber die Offensive wurde leicht geschwächt wie eine seriöse deutsche Tageszeitung berichtet: Nockherberg: OB Reiter kritisiert Corona-Angst der Bayern-Politiker  -
	Muenchen -
	Bild.de
Aber es besteht noch die Hoffnung das das gemeine Volk dem Virenverbreitungsfest noch beiwohnen darf. Man darf gespannt sein.

Leider wurden die Ambitionen Deutschlands weiter in der Tabelle vorzurücken durch eine Empfehlung des momentanen Top-Trainers Jens Spahn leicht gebremst mit einer EMPFEHLUNG Veranstaltungen über 1000 Teilnehmer abzusagen. Gott sei Dank ist es ja nur eine Empfehlung. Aber an sich auch halb so wild denn Italien hat sich jetzt mit beispiellos dummen, unnötigen und panischen Maßnahmen selbst geschwächt. So besteht die Hoffnung wenigstens in Europa bald die Nummer eins zu werden. Da Korea und China mit momentan desolaten Leistungen aufwarten besteht sogar noch Hoffnung bis nach ganz vorne zu kommen. Zudem die Taktik aufzugehen scheint den Gegner zuerst mit einer niederigen Anzahl an Tests in Sicherheit zu wiegen um später um so härter zuzuschlagen. Momentan noch etwas abgeschlagen aber mit deutlichem Offenivpotential könnten auch noch die USA gefährlich werden.
Man darf weiter gespannt bleiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben in D das Problem immer erster sein zu wollen. .


Die Spaghetti werden wir auch noch schlagen! Das schaffen wir!


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben in D das Problem immer erster sein zu wollen.
> Schauen wir doch mal auf die aktuelle Tabelle und den Zwischenstand:
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 107,811 Cases and 3,661 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
> 
> ...


 um Zitat klein zuhalten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxGRhd_iWuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das zeigt leider das es in unserer Gesellschaft keinen Zusammenhalt mehr gibt (was man im Prinzip in den letzten Jahren z.B. auch im Berufleben immer mehr beobachten konnte).


Zusammenhalt gibt es leider schon lange nicht mehr. Das sieht man auch an daran das  immer Menschen aus den Gewerkschaften ausgetreten und für ihre Rechte auf die Straße gegangen sind.
Und beim Verhalten bzgl. Klimapolitik.  Über die Schüler rummeckern welche auf die Straße gehen und sich lieber einen dicken SUV kaufen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden.


Mach das.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

Nach der Seite hier hat Italien ->Südkorea überholt
Coronavirus Update (Live): 109,631 Cases and 3,802 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


Today 1492 neue fälle und 133 verstorben


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Erster Deutscher an Corona gestorben: Corona-Live-Ticker: Erster Deutscher Corona-Toter - Nachrichten - WDR


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erster Deutscher an Corona gestorben: Corona-Live-Ticker: Erster Deutscher Corona-Toter - Nachrichten - WDR


der erste bekannte ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

So, die 1000 haben wir geknackt diesen Sonntag nachdem es letzten Sonntag etwa 100 und vorletzten Sonntag etwa 10 waren.

Und, wie sind so eure Schätzungen?
Nächsten Sonntag 10.000, übernächsten 100.000? Zu Ostern die Million?^^

Oder glaubt ihr dass getroffene Maßnahmen (oder eher angepasstes Bevölkerungsverhalten - oder angepasste Zählmethoden...) dazu führt, dass wir zwischen 10.000 und 100.000 irgendwo stagnieren?


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Das kann wohl keiner abschätzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So, die 1000 haben wir geknackt diesen Sonntag nachdem es letzten Sonntag etwa 100 und vorletzten Sonntag etwa 10 waren.
> 
> Und, wie sind so eure Schätzungen?
> Nächsten Sonntag 10.000, übernächsten 100.000? Zu Ostern die Million?^^
> ...



Wenn man viele Tests macht wie in Südkorea, könnte möglich sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wenn man viele Tests macht wie in Südkorea, könnte möglich sein



Ich glaube momentan (leider) auch, dass die Zahlen nicht deswegen so "niedrig" sind weil wir so wenig Infizierte haben sondern weil die meisten Infizierten nicht getestet/gezählt werden.

Selbst wenn jeder zweite hier infiziert ist/war bis Sommer als dunkles Szenario werden wir wahrscheinlich die Million an offiziellen Fällen nicht annähernd sehen. Dann zählt man nur noch die, die auf Intensiv liegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

Und die Schlangenölverkäufer kommen aus den Löchern gebrochen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Homoeopathie gehoert nicht in die Hand von AErzten, die Globuli gegen Covid-19 empfehlen | gwup | die skeptiker


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. März 2020)

Gestern hab ich beim zappen auf einem dieser Verkaufssender gehört das die dort angebotenen Mittelchen das Immunsystem derart stärken das es auch gegen Corona stark macht. Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## DerSagler (8. März 2020)

Ich sehe noch keine Maßnahmen in D die das Virus wirklich eingrenzen würden. Durch die ausweitende Verbreitung wird sich das wohl eher beschleunigen.
Das ist immer das Blöde an Exponentialfunktionen.

Die Zahlen aus Italien sehen schlimm aus. 650 kritische Fälle/366 Tote/1500 neu erkannte bestätigte Fälle. 
Korea hat ähnlich viele bestätigte Fälle...trotzdem scheint es große Unterschiede zu geben.
Wird zum Teil sicher an Altersunterschied etc liegen aber mich würde jetzt brennend interessieren ob sich das Virus in beiden Ländern unterscheidet.


----------



## DerSagler (8. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich beim zappen auf einem dieser Verkaufssender gehört das die dort angebotenen Mittelchen das Immunsystem derart stärken das es auch gegen Corona stark macht. Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Sowas gehört einfach verboten. Hat aber leider Erfolg.
Ich hab meine eigene Homoepathie fürs Immunsystem. Obst und Gemüse, bisserl ausgewogen ernähren und wie heute ein 2h Waldspaziergang.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die Schlangenölverkäufer kommen aus den Löchern gebrochen



Wenns wenigstens noch möglich (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich) wäre dass gewisses Schlangenöl hilft aber Homöopathie? Herr lass Hirn regnen.

Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, beispielsweise jetzt seine Ernährung zeitweise etwas anzupassen (Gemüse und Obst statt Nudeln und Klopapier ) und vielleicht auch seinen Vitamin C und D3-Spiegel hochzuhalten. Schützt natürlich alles nicht gegen Corona aber wenn "aufgeblasene" Abwehrkräfte nur ein, zwei Prozent die Infektionschance senken - die hat man schon mal ohne großen Aufwand.

Sich jetzt die nächste Zeit möglichst fit zu halten, Gesund zu ernähren und darauf zu achten alles in sich reinzustopfen was sich positiv aufs Immunsystem auswirkt (und das was schadet halt mal ne zeitlang wegzulassen) zählt für mich auch zu den ganzen persönlichen Schutzmaßnahmen. Bringt nicht viel aber wenn man die Chance hat das alles tun zu können (in einem Land wo dahingehend wirklich Milch und Honig fließen) wäre man dumm es nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Zum Thema Homäophatie hatte ich auch schon mal einen Thread aufgemacht:Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit 

Für mich sind das alles Scharlatane. Die sich auf Kosten und der Gesundheit anderer bereichern.
Das macht die normale Pharmaindustrie zwar irgendwo auch, aber die Medikamente sind wenigstens wirksam.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

über 100 Tote an einem Tag in Italien
Coronavirus in Italien: Lombardei meldet 103 Tote an einem Tag | tagesschau.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. März 2020)

Lustig ist, dass Spahn außer Empfehlungen zu erteilen nix machen kann. Er ist gar nicht befugt auf Länderebene. In NRW herrscht sein Kollege aus CDU, nicht mal er kann die Fußballspiele verbieten. Dafür ist in jedem Bundesland das jeweilige Gesundheitsamt zuständig, ein Alptraum für Katastrophen Szenarios.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

Frage mich wie die Ruhrgebiet Sperren wollen und dann gibt es noch Viele Pendler mit Bus und Bahn  also falls die zahlen in die Höhe fliegen


----------



## Sparanus (8. März 2020)

Wahrscheinlich genau wie Italien die Lombardei, also bis jetzt so ziemlich gar nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich wie die Ruhrgebiet Sperren wollen und dann gibt es noch Viele Pendler mit Bus und Bahn  also falls die zahlen in die Höhe fliegen



Jetzt brauchste auch nix mehr sperren, die Nummer ist durch.
Jetzt schließt man öffentliche Einrichtungen und sagt alle möglichen Veranstaltungen ab um die verbreitung durch die gesamte Bevölkerung (die defeinitiv nicht mehr zu vermeiden ist) zumindest so zu verlangsamen dass nicht zehntausende Infizierte gleichzeitig in die Klinik wollen sondern möglichst nach und nach dass es handelbar bleibt.

Ob das gelingt wirst du daran erkennen, ob in 4 Wochen zwar die Zahlen massiv höher sind aber dennoch die Situation des Gesundheitssystems ähnlich wie heute (dann hats funktioniert) - oder wir Betten in Turnhallen haben (dann hats nicht funktioniert).


----------



## Sparanus (8. März 2020)

So 2 Wochen Quarantäne wäre doch schön gewesen, ein paar Lebensmittel zu Hause und durchzocken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Lustig ist, dass Spahn außer Empfehlungen zu erteilen nix machen kann. Er ist gar nicht befugt auf Länderebene. In NRW herrscht sein Kollege aus CDU, nicht mal er kann die Fußballspiele verbieten. Dafür ist in jedem Bundesland das jeweilige Gesundheitsamt zuständig, ein Alptraum für Katastrophen Szenarios.


Natürlich können Sie das. Wenn Sie diese Möglichkeiten nutzen würden, und das Infektionsschutzgesetz erlaubt das, wären Sie veranwortlich. Uhh, Verantwortung, uhhh, Spahn kann empfehlen oder er kann anweisen. Was macht er? Er schiebt den Ball zu den Ländern und sagt: "Macht mal"
IfSG


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Schon erstaunlich wie so ein kleines Lebewesen uns das Leben so zur Hölle machen kann.

Edit: Wobei... genau genommen die Definition von Leben



> Alle Viren enthalten das Programm zu ihrer Vermehrung und Ausbreitung (einige Viren auch weitere Hilfskomponenten), besitzen aber weder eine eigenständige Replikation noch einen eigenen Stoffwechsel und sind deshalb auf den Stoffwechsel einer Wirtszelle angewiesen.
> Daher sind sich Virologen weitgehend darüber einig, Viren nicht zu den Lebewesen zu rechnen. Man kann sie aber zumindest als „dem Leben nahestehend“ betrachten, denn sie besitzen allgemein die Fähigkeit zur Replikation und Evolution.


Quelle: Viren – Wikipedia


Wie auch immer... sie sind sehr klein und können uns sehr gefährlich werden.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was macht er?



Er hofft, dass Merkel hinschmeißt und er dann nur noch geschäftsführend im Amt ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht mal ein Lebewesen.


Ich hatte es editiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich wie so ein kleines Lebewesen uns das Leben so zur Hölle machen kann..


Wir leben nur durch die kleinen Biester. Keine Bakterien im Gedärm und die stirbst, oder besser verhungerst.
Höhere Lebenwesen wurden nur entwickelt, damit sich Bakterien und Viren vermehren können.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte es editiert.



Ich hab doch gar nichts gesagt.  



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir leben nur durch die kleinen Biester. Keine Bakterien im Gedärm und die stirbst, oder besser verhungerst.
> Höhere Lebenwesen wurden nur entwickelt, damit sich Bakterien und Viren vermehren können.



Aber Mücken sind echt überflüssig.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Höhere Lebenwesen wurden nur entwickelt, damit sich Bakterien und Viren vermehren können.


Die ersten Einzeller gab es wahrscheinlich im Meer. Da gab es noch keine Bakterien und Viren welche "Wirtskörper" nutzten.
Die Einzeller werden sich durch Mutationen weiterentwickelt haben. Auch das sie räuberisch wurden usw.
Zu Mehrzellern und dann immer weiter.


----------



## DerSagler (8. März 2020)

Jaja recht philosophische Fragen. Ist die Zelle entwickelt worden oder hat sie sich entwickelt?^^


----------



## Mahoy (8. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir leben nur durch die kleinen Biester. Keine Bakterien im Gedärm und die stirbst, oder besser verhungerst.
> Höhere Lebenwesen wurden nur entwickelt, damit sich Bakterien und Viren vermehren können.



Die wurden gar nicht entwickelt. Die haben sich entwickelt, und zwar genau dort und genau so, wie es zum Überleben zweckmäßig war. Und das Verhältnis zu Einzellern und Viren ist teils symbiotisch, teils parasitisch. Natürlich in beide Richtungen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Mücken sind echt überflüssig.



Der olle Salomon hat zu dem Thema 'ne Lektion gelernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die wurden gar nicht entwickelt.


Doch doch, das war eine der ersten Aufgaben von Slartibartfass!  



DerSagler schrieb:


> Jaja recht philosophische Fragen. Ist die  Zelle entwickelt worden oder hat sie sich entwickelt?^^


Was machen wir denn in den nächsten Generationen? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dann man Genmaterial in Richtung anderer Planeten sendet, um sie mit Leben zu "infizieren".

Was werden dann in einigen hundert Millionen Millionen Jahren höhere Lebewesen auf diesen Planeten denken? Und haben und Außerirdischesche  das Coronavirus gesendet? Diese Schweine!!!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Also jetzt übertreibt ihrs ein bisschen mit dem OT. Bitte wieder zum Thema zurück... hört auf mich, ich habe ein Handtuch und werde es benutzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2020)

Ja Chef, natürlich Chef, sofort Chef! 

Hier ein guter täglicher Bericht vom obersten Seuchenvertreiber:
Das Coronavirus-Update mit Christian Drosten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info


----------



## Tengri86 (8. März 2020)

Eigentlich sollte man bei sowas, deutschlands  top Virologen  voll einbeziehen , Und was die  vorschlagen , müsste  man  bestmöglich  umzusetzen.


Naja dann gibt es halt Geisterspiele oder 2 Wochen corona Ferien, schon lustig  das die   direkt pflegekräfte  und ärzte als Ausrede nehmen , die meisten sind kinderlos oder  die sind schon in Jugendalter, für die  übrig bleiben..können die Kommunen bestimmt was organisieren. Denke eher ist was anderes.


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2020)

Da geht es eher darum, dass dies noch dazukommt. Der Virus selbst ist ja auch recht machtlos. Viele Umstände müssen dazukommen, damit daraus eine Epidemie wird. Halten die Leute Hygiene ein, lassen ihren Italienurlaub mal ausfallen, oder bleiben mit Fieber zuhause statt zum nächsten carneval zu pilgern, wäre das alles gar nicht so wild wie es ist. Das von dir angesprochene kommt halt manchmal noch dazu.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerSagler (9. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Da geht es eher darum, dass dies noch dazukommt. Der Virus selbst ist ja auch recht machtlos. Viele Umstände müssen dazukommen, damit daraus eine Epidemie wird. Halten die Leute Hygiene ein, lassen ihren Italienurlaub mal ausfallen, oder bleiben mit Fieber zuhause statt zum nächsten carneval zu pilgern, wäre das alles gar nicht so wild wie es ist. Das von dir angesprochene kommt halt manchmal noch dazu.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Hätte wahrscheinlich gleich zu Beginn funktioniert. Vorausgesetzt alle hätten mitgemacht. Wenn man nur alleine hier das Forum nimmt eine eher theoretische Vorstellung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Hätte wahrscheinlich gleich zu Beginn funktioniert. Vorausgesetzt alle hätten mitgemacht. Wenn man nur alleine hier das Forum nimmt eine eher theoretische Vorstellung.


- Mach nicht so eine Panik
- harmlose Grippe
- da passiert gar nichts
- es soll nur von anderen Dingen abgelenkt werden
- ...

Ja, es gibt keine Bereitschaft, das Virus ernst zu nehmen. Mein Ziel bleibt, mich nicht zu infizieren


----------



## NuVirus (9. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> lassen ihren Italienurlaub mal ausfallen



Finde auch man sollte es nicht übertreiben halt wie du schreibst die Grundregeln einhalten aber bald ist es fast egal ob man jetzt in Italien oder Deutschland oder Frankreich ist.

Anstecken kannst dich bald überall und jetzt ist es so nicht mehr zu stoppen, vll wenn es bei wärmeren Wetter doch massiv anders Verhält aber sonst wird sich das ordentlich ausbreiten dazu ist es schon zu weit jetzt.

Italien ist halt ca. 2 Wochen voraus was die Ausbreitung angeht aber bald wird das wohl egal sein...


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Ist Covid-19 wirklich gefaehrlicher als die Grippe? >> Fischblog >> SciLogs
Ein interessanter Artikel. Hier wird von einer Mortalität von 1% ausgegangen.

Gestern Abend wurde in der Sendung "Anne Will" gesagt, von der Prof. Susanne Herold, das die Sterblichkeitsrate mindestens 0,7% beträgt, aber noch weiter ansteigen kann.
Man müsse das  über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten.

Hier der Link zur Sendung: Quarantaene, Hamsterkaeufe, abgesagte Veranstaltungen – wie berechtigt ist die Angst vor dem Coronavirus? | Das Erste - Anne Will


----------



## DerSagler (9. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist Covid-19 wirklich gefaehrlicher als die Grippe? >> Fischblog >> SciLogs
> Ein interessanter Artikel. Hier wird von einer Mortalität von 1% ausgegangen.
> 
> Gestern Abend wurde in der Sendung "Anne Will" gesagt, von der Prof. Susanne Herold, das die Sterblichkeitsrate mindestens 0,7% beträgt, aber noch weiter ansteigen kann.
> ...



Ich hör ehrlich gesagt gar nimmer auf das Geschwätz sondern gehe danach was aus anderen Ländern bekannt wird. Man sieht an Italien das wir es nicht mit einer Grippe zu tun haben. Die sind jetzt schon in manchen Gebieten am Anschlag oder weit drüber.
Man wird nicht umsonst Mediziner aus dem Ruhestand reaktivieren etc.

Es geht nicht um die Sterblichkeitsrate ansich sondern im wesentlichen um die schweren Fälle die einer stationären Behandlung oder gar einer Intensivpflege bedürfen.
Deswegen gehts um die berühmte viel zitierte Verlangsamung und auch deswegen würden Schulschließungen, Absagen von BL Spielen etc Sinn machen bzw das ist eigentlich schon fast ein MUSS. Kommt das Gesundheitssystem an die Grenze und kann nicht mehr alle schweren Fälle optimal behandeln steigt die Sterblichkeitsrate automatisch.

Was auch noch in den deutschen Kopf rein muss um das vielleicht doch etwas ernster zu nehmen.
Es werden mehr Leute an Corona erkranken als an Grippe. Bei 0,7% ist das Virus 7mal tödlicher als eine "normale" Grippe mit der zusätzlichen Option das es noch schlimmer werden kann.
Noch dazu gehen hier die Schätzungen weit auseinander von 0.3%-3%. 

Kann sich noch jemand an die Beiträge zu den 200 Grippetoten erinnern bei ca. 200 000 nachgewiesenen (diagnostizierten) Fällen?
Kann man ja jetzt mal kurz mit Italien vergleichen wo man da steht.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Ich hör ehrlich gesagt gar nimmer auf das Geschwätz sondern gehe danach was aus anderen Ländern bekannt wird.


Naja, das erfährt man ja auch hauptsächlich durch die Medien.
Und "das Geschwätz" interessiert mich schon, da auch Expertenmeinungen darunter sind.
Ich informiere mich über eine Vielzahl verschiedener Kanäle über das Thema.



> Es geht nicht um die Sterblichkeitsrate ansich sondern im wesentlichen um die schweren Fälle die einer stationären Behandlung oder gar einer Intensivpflege bedürfen.
> Deswegen gehts um die berühmte viel zitierte Verlangsamung und auch deswegen würden Schulschließungen, Absagen von BL Spielen etc Sinn machen bzw das ist eigentlich schon fast ein MUSS. Kommt das Gesundheitssystem an die Grenze und kann nicht mehr alle schweren Fälle optimal behandeln steigt die Sterblichkeitsrate automatisch.


Und um den Zeitfaktor bzw der Zeit in der das Ganze geschieht. 
Deswegen ist es besser, vorher lieber eine Veranstaltung mehr abzusagen, um die Ausbreitung zu verlangsamen.


----------



## DerSagler (9. März 2020)

Mit Geschwätz waren jetzt nicht die Experten aus der Medizin gemeint.
Aber alleine der Titel der Sendung hat mich dazu veranlasst mir das nicht anzutun...


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. März 2020)

Bin gespannt wann die ersten Meldungen kommen das es bei ALDI Schlägereien o.ä. um Desinfektionsmittel gab.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. März 2020)

Hier beschriebt ein Arzt aus Bergamo den Ausbruch bis ins Detail:
Testimony of a surgeon working in Bergamo, in the heart of Italy'''s coronavirus outbreak [translation in comments] : Coronavirus


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2020)

Irgendwas passt da nicht, wenn ich mir die aktuellen Zahlen (sorry, rufe einfach die von NTV ab) so anschaue.
Alleine statistisch müsste es bei uns ebenso die ersten Todesfälle geben.
Frankreich hat grob so viel infizierte wie wir und 8 Todesfälle, Italien versemmelt jegliche Statistik, weil überproportional viele Todesfälle.

Die Frage ist nur, ohne in die Verschwörungecke abrutschen zu wollen, was passt nicht???


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Und in Deutschland ist noch niemand gestorben. Einer ist im Ägypten Urlaub gestorben. Dort im Krankenhaus.
Unsere Intensivmedizin ist doch nicht um Welten besser als in Italien.
Kommt mir auch etwas komisch vor.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. März 2020)

Ich glaub hier in dem Fred hatte jemand gepostet das in Deutschland beim versterben der Menschen die Vorerkrankung, sofern vorhanden, auf den Totenschein kommt. Wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe, sry. Finde den Post gerade nicht. Ich glaube aber es war das Käppchen!?


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Ja stimmt. Hast Recht.
Aber ob das so stimmt weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier in dem Fred hatte jemand gepostet das in Deutschland beim versterben der Menschen die Vorerkrankung, sofern vorhanden, auf den Totenschein kommt. Wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe, sry. Finde den Post gerade nicht. Ich glaube aber es war das Käppchen!?






-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es eine Erklärung, warum es noch keine Coronatoten in Deutschland gibt. Bei Fällen, wo z.B. Krebs, Diabetes oder andere Haupterkrankungen dabei sind, wird der Tod der Erkrankung zugeschrieben und nicht dem Coronavirus. Desinformation auf niedrigstem Niveau.. orientiert euch lieber an Frankreich, sie verheimlichen nix und sind in etwas in Deutschlads Stadium der Epidemie.



Da geht einem doch das Herz auf. Wenn wir eines können, dann Statistiken gerade rücken.​


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2020)

Heise hat auch einen Artikel zum Thema verfasst.
Coronavirus: Europa planlos | Telepolis


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. März 2020)

Testimony of a surgeon working in Bergamo, in the heart of Italy's coronavirus outbreak : medicine

Discussion unter den Medizinern selbst. Legende: pt = patient, ICU = intensive care unit .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> ....


Und das ist erst der Anfang. Genau dieses bild versuche ich doch seit Wochen zu vermitteln. Es geht um die 6% der schweren Fälle, die ein Beamtmungsgerät benötigen. In Bergamo ist der Anteil der Alten merklich höher, das erklärt auch die Zahlen der Totesfälle. Bitte, liebe Mitforisten, achtet auf Eure Eltern und Großeltern. Kauft für sie ein, wenn es auch bei uns hohe Zahlen von Infizierten gibt.



Hier mal wieder etwas für die Fraktion der Panikschreienden, wenn Menschen kleine Vorräte anlegen. Für zwei Wochen Lebensmittel im Haus zu haben ist immer absolut sinnvoll. Das hatte nur niemand.


_".... Bitte bunkern: Im Frühjahr 1961 startete Ernährungs- und Agrarminister  Werner Schwarz (CDU) eine aufwendige Kampagne mit einem seltsamen Namen:  "Aktion Eichhörnchen". Unter dem Slogan "Denk dran, schaff Vorrat an "  sollten die Deutschen sich mitten im Kalten Krieg Notvorräte für  mindestens 14 Tage zulegen. ..."_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder etwas für die Fraktion der Panikschreienden, wenn Menschen kleine Vorräte anlegen. Für zwei Wochen Lebensmittel im Haus zu haben ist immer absolut sinnvoll. Das hatte nur niemand.



Ich schon, aber schon seit einer Ewigkeit,

eine Tielkühltruhe muss ja auch gefüllt werden. 

Und dann gehe ich ja regelmässig im Herbst Pilze suchen,

da wird ohnehin schon ein Fach belegt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. März 2020)

Glaubt ihr an Zufälle?
*** Millionen Todesopfer bei Corona-Pandemie-Simulation zwei Monate vor Ausbruch — RT Deutsch[/url]


----------



## DerSagler (9. März 2020)

Oh je man hat sich auf den Frühlingseffekt verlassen und dachte man kommt bis dahin durch mit Durchhalteparolen und abwiegeln...
Deutschland vor "Corona-Welle": Virologen hoffen nicht mehr auf Fruehlings-Effekt - n-tv.de

Ganz großes Kino...aber man kann ja noch weiter ein bischen an den Zahlen drehen. Ein paar glauben bestimmt die Mär vom resistenten "Germanen"


----------



## Tengri86 (9. März 2020)

Versorgung Beduerftiger - Hamsterkaeufe wegen Coronavirus bereiten "Tafeln" Probleme


Offtopic: schon heftig 

 1 600 000 Menschen   werden Von der Tafel mit Lebensmittel versorgt


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und in Deutschland ist noch niemand gestorben. Einer ist im Ägypten Urlaub gestorben. Dort im Krankenhaus.
> Unsere Intensivmedizin ist doch nicht um Welten besser als in Italien.
> Kommt mir auch etwas komisch vor.



Das liegt hauptsächlich daran dass deutsche Totenscheine nur einen Grund des Todes zulassen und man dann natürlich "Multiorganversagen" oder "Lungenentzündung" usw. einträgt statt "CoVID19". Die in Ägypten sehen das anders.
Aber auch diese "Masche" ist nicht perfekt, wir haben mittlerweile auch ganz offiziell Tote.


----------



## keinnick (9. März 2020)

Nun gibt es auch in Deutschland den ersten Todesfall: Kreis Heinsberg und Essen - Coronavirus: Landrat meldet ersten Todesfall in Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2020)

Ich schon.

War reiner Zufall.


----------



## JePe (9. März 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich an diesem "wir werden alle sterben!"-Bingo nicht mehr beteiligen, aber:



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr an Zufälle?
> *** Millionen Todesopfer bei Corona-Pandemie-Simulation zwei Monate vor Ausbruch — RT Deutsch[/URL]



Moeglichkeit A: Nein, das ist _natuerlich_ kein Zufall. Da steckt ein ganz grosser Plan dahinter. Biowaffen, Umvolkung oder eine Mischung aus beidem. Ganz wie es Dir am besten gefaellt. Und das Klopapier im Supermarkt ist auch nicht einfach nur ausverkauft, Nein, es wird von Mutti herself in einem geheimen Bunker gelagert. Denn die zieht ja im Auftrag von Soros die Faeden und weiss genau, was noch alles kommt. Schalten sie auch morgen wieder ein, wenn Radio Moskau die ungeschminkte Wahrheit ueber das nahe Ende des Westens verkuendet.

Moeglichkeit B: Du machst Deinem Namen alle Ehre.



DerSagler schrieb:


> Oh je man hat sich auf den Frühlingseffekt verlassen und dachte man kommt bis dahin durch mit Durchhalteparolen und abwiegeln...



Wer hat sich auf einen Fruehlingseffekt "verlassen", mit "Durchhalteparolen abgewiegelt" und wie lauten diese? Gerne mit Quellenangabe.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Radio Moskau


Es gibt Leute, die sehen bei RT nur noch rot und drehen den Alu-Volksempfänger lauter.

Coronavirus and Event 201: Eerily similar!? | The Business Standard


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2020)

Das Warsteiner fließt mal wieder in Strömen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr an Zufälle?


Fast das gesamte Leben besteht aus Zufällen, da es keine lenkende Hand von oben gibt. 
Virologen und Katastrophenmanager manchen diese Art von Projektion täglich! TÄGLICH!
Ob das ein Zufall ist?

Wer natürlich Zusammenhänge  sehen will, sollte sich mit der Materie Beschäftigen.
Wusstest Du, dass in einen holländischem Fahrrad tiefste fundamentale Zusammenhänge
der Quantenmechanik stecken? Gravitationskonstante, Feinstrukturkonstante und 
Lichtgeschwindigkeit sind im Damenfahrrad verschlüsselt. 

Es muss also einen Außerirdischen Einfluss gegeben haben. Das kann doch kein Zufall sein!
YouTube

Ich bete ab jetzt holländische Damenfahrräder an!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. März 2020)

Die Sache ist doch die: Paar Wochen nach Bill Gates Sars Pandemie Simulation geht es wirklich los. Das läßt sich schnon einmal nicht leugnen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Warsteiner fließt mal wieder in Strömen...



... ist zwar überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack,

aber wenn es gegen die Panik hilft ...


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bete ab jetzt holländische Damenfahrräder an!


Die hab ich aber anders in Erinnerung: https://media.giphy.com/media/nlnuHxNjwazXq/giphy.gif


----------



## DerSagler (9. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wer hat sich auf einen Fruehlingseffekt "verlassen", mit "Durchhalteparolen abgewiegelt" und wie lauten diese? Gerne mit Quellenangabe.



Schau dir das Krisenmanagement ansich und alte Aussagen von Drosten der letzten 3 Wochen zum Thema an. Googeln kannste ja oder?
Oder nehmen wir die Aussage der heutigen PK. Man darf jetzt auf den Frühlingseffekt nicht mehr hoffen und muss die Arbeitshypothese ändern.
Super Krisenmanagement und ein sehr vorausschauender Experte...ich bin begeistert. 

 Das Krisenmanagement hat voll versagt. Brauchste da auch Quellen dazu oder reicht dir Italien und parallel die Fußballspiele vom WE als Beweis?
Oder nehmen wir den Mangel an Schutzausrüstung oder das was so von Ärzten zu hören ist. Auch hier bitte selbst mal googeln und sich zum Thema schlau machen.
Gerne auch bei anderen Experten denn dann wird klar warum D gerade so versagt.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ... ist zwar überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack,
> 
> aber wenn es gegen die Panik hilft ...


 bei dir  in dresden  fließt eher Feldschlößchen


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch die: Paar Wochen nach Bill Gates Sars Pandemie Simulation geht es wirklich los. Das läßt sich schnon einmal nicht leugnen.


Glaub mir B Waffen sind weitaus tödlicher als Corona.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das liegt hauptsächlich daran dass deutsche Totenscheine nur einen Grund des Todes zulassen und man dann natürlich "Multiorganversagen" oder "Lungenentzündung" usw. einträgt statt "CoVID19". Die in Ägypten sehen das anders.
> Aber auch diese "Masche" ist nicht perfekt, wir haben mittlerweile auch ganz offiziell Tote.


Woher stammen diese Infos eigentlich?
Sind das hier bloße Behauptungen oder hat sich jemand konkret auf eine Quelle dabei bezogen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2020)

Naja wien Totenschein hier aussieht kannste dir ja ansehen (Beispiel: https://www.bestattungen.de/images/M_images/Totenschein/Todesbescheinigung_1.jpg).
Da gibts ein Feld "Andere wesentliche Krankheitszustände die zum Tode beigetragen haben" unter Punkt 15. In dieses Feld müsste der Arzt CoVID19 eintragen auch wenn der Patient etwa an einer Pneumonie gestorben ist - wenn er das tut wird der Fall als Coronatoter gezählt.
Wenn nicht... erstmal nicht (ggf. später, keine Ahnung).

Wie bzw. ob das System "ausgenutzt" wird um Fallzahlen zu manipulieren weiß ich nicht, das sind tatsächlich reine Behauptungen - oder weniger provokant gesagt Überlegungen wie mans machen könnte wenn man denn wollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie bzw. ob das System "ausgenutzt" wird um Fallzahlen zu manipulieren weiß ich nicht.


Das interessiert halt nemanden. Ausgewertet wird hinterhar, nach der Pandemie und in zwei Jahren werden wir fundierte Studien dazu lesen können. Was heute auf einem Totenscheind steht ist Kaffeeatz. Darum muss man auch die verbreitete Statistik mit Vorsicht genießen. Es ist ein großer Richtwert. Aktuell immer noch bei 6%, wenn man Tote zu Genesenen betrachtet. Und da kommt dann eine großer Fehlerbalken drauf.

So, jetzt jetzts los 
Coronavirus: Erster Mensch in Deutschland stirbt - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Slezer (9. März 2020)

Bist aber spät dran


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2020)

Bei meiner Frau hat es angefangen, frösteln, Halsschmerzen, Husten mit teilweise Atemnot. Sie ist zum Arzt, die Ärztin hat sie nicht mal abgehört usw. Nut die Sauerstoffsättigung im Blut wurde überprüft und in den Hals geschaut. Wurde nur gesagt grippaler Infekt und das wars, auf die Frage wegen Corona meinte die Ärztin, nur wenn Sie von einem Risikogebiet kommen, werden Sie überprüft.
Ihr geht es mittlerweile besser, aber seit 4-5 Tagen hat mein kleiner Sohn (2.5Jahre alt) Husten Schnupfen usw und seit 1-2 Tagen spüre ich bei mir auch einen Druck in der Lunge etwas Halskratzen, leichten Husten etc.
Na ja schauen wir mal... Wenn ich Familienangehörige warne, dass man das ernst nehmen muss etc, kommen Sprüche wie, ach hör mir auf mit Corona usw usf.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Glaub mir B Waffen sind weitaus tödlicher als Corona.


Nicht unbedingt. Und sie haben Urheber.
Man weiß ja aus der Verschwörungserotik, daß die Illuminaten planen, die Erdbevölkerung auf ein erträgliches Maß zu reduzieren. 
Es ist also durchaus möglich, daß hier eine neue Entwicklungsstufe getestet wird.


----------



## keinnick (9. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man weiß ja aus der Verschwörungserotik (...)


Du guckst offenbar echt seltsame Pornos.


----------



## Mahoy (9. März 2020)

Bei mir wurde heute übrigens ein Abstrich gemacht. Dienstliche Anweisung, weil von uns ständig Kollegen in Risikogebieten unterwegs sind. Morgen oder übermorgen weiß ich, wessen verschwörungserotischer Vorstellung ich genüge.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> und seit 1-2 Tagen spüre ich bei mir auch einen Druck in der Lunge etwas Halskratzen, leichten Husten etc..


Gute Besserung


----------



## DerSagler (9. März 2020)

Boerse, Aktienkurse, Fonds und Zertifikate - n-tv.de
Was haben die denn alle nur? 

Wenn es so weiter geht müssen wir bald wieder die Deutsche Bank retten.


----------



## JePe (9. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Googeln kannste ja oder?



Klar kann ich. Aber warum sollte ich? _Du_ hast von "Durchhalteparolen" gesprochen, also bist _Du_ beweisbelastet. Also - wer hat mit welchen "Durchhalteparolen" "abgewiegelt"?

Langsam aber sicher mutiert (sic!) das hier zum neuen 9/11-Thread. Die Aussagen der Offiziellen alle Mist, nur die Foristen wissen, wie der Hase wirklich laeuft. Und der erste Verschwoerungserotiker© ist auch schon gesichtet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Wenn es so weiter geht müssen wir bald wieder die Deutsche Bank retten.



Diesmal nicht.

Bankenrettung 2.0 wird nicht funktionieren denn im Gegensatz zu 2009 ist die Fallhöhe um ein Vielfaches höher und die Staatsverschuldungen weitestgehend ebenfalls.

Systemrettung im Extremfall geht dieses mal nur über
- massive Inflation
- Währungsreform
- Zwangsenteignungen/Hypotheken
- Kombinationen davon

Ich hätte jetzt letztes jahr auch nicht erwartet, dass eine Viruspandemie der schwarze Schwan werden würde aber spielt auch keine Rolle, jetzt isser da. Wird spannend wies weitergeht - und extrem spannend wenns WIRKLICH zum Kippen kommt (DANN gibts wirklich ne Zeitlang keine Nudeln und kein Klopapier mehr - und auch keine Rente, keine Lebensversicherungen, keine Bankguthaben und so weiter mehr - die Gesichter vom deutschen Michel werden unbezahlbar sein).

Denn dass das alles so passieren kann haben die Leute genauso vergessen wie diejenigen die erst seit 10 Jahren an der Börse sind und "diesmal ist alles anders" sagen. Nein, ists nicht, 50-70% Crashes sind üblich alle 10 Jahre. Genauso wie Währungsreformen, Inflationen, Enteigungen usw. alle 50-100 Jahre - nur ist der letzte Börsencrash erst 11 Jahre her (da erinnern sich manche noch dran), die letzte Zwangshypothek+Enteignung+Währungsreform+Goldverbot usw. war 1948, das haben die meisten vergessen.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt letztes jahr auch nicht erwartet, dass eine Viruspandemie der schwarze Schwan werden würde aber spielt auch keine Rolle, jetzt isser da. Wird spannend wies weitergeht - und extrem spannend wenns WIRKLICH zum Kippen kommt (DANN gibts wirklich ne Zeitlang keine Nudeln und kein Klopapier mehr - und auch keine Rente, keine Lebensversicherungen, keine Bankguthaben und so weiter mehr).


Ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen aber hoffentlich gibt es dann keinen Bürgerkrieg.
Corona, Finanz/Wirtschaftskollaps, Flüchtlingskrise, Armut, Politikverdrossenheit, AfD, Reichsbürger und andere Bekloppte.
Wenn das alles zusammenkommt... ist  das glaube ich nicht so gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2020)

Kleines Update zu meinen Bekannten, die nach Italien in die Seuchenzone zum Ski Urlaub gefahren sind.
Sie sind da und können sogar fahren. Ist aber wohl ziemlich leer.  ...wie das nur kommt...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (9. März 2020)

Meldung von 18:50 Uhr:
Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 19:27 Seehofer in haeuslicher Quarantaene +++ - n-tv.de

Sie werden wohl noch länger weitestgehend allein fahren können. Darwin lässt grüßen. Absolut kein Verständnis und ebenso wenig Mitleid.

Aber hey, allein sind sie damit sicherlich nicht.

@Duvar:
Gegen Corona spricht das dein Sohn auch krank ist. 
Dennoch gute Besserung!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du guckst offenbar echt seltsame Pornos.


Dir würde die Kinnlade runterklappen bis zum Boden und ein Sprachkurs wäre nötig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2020)

Haben wir heute wirklich auch am Ende des Tages "nur" rund 150 neue Fälle? Angesichts rund 1000 offiziell Infizierter ist das in dieser Phase der Verbreitung signifikant weniger als der Erwartungswert wäre (+15% nur wo man eher +50 bis +100% erwarten würde). Normalerweise müsste die Zahl der Neuerkrankten täglich recht stark steigen wenn ein echter Ausbruch vorliegt (und vernünftig getestet wird...).

Das kann natürlich Zufall/ein Ausreißer (oder Messfehler...) sein - oder hat die allgemeine Aufmerksamkeit zu dem Thema und die Einzelmaßnahmen doch tatsächlich die gewünschte verlangsamende Wirkung?


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei meiner Frau hat es angefangen, frösteln, Halsschmerzen, Husten mit teilweise Atemnot. Sie ist zum Arzt, die Ärztin hat sie nicht mal abgehört usw. Nut die Sauerstoffsättigung im Blut wurde überprüft und in den Hals geschaut. Wurde nur gesagt grippaler Infekt und das wars, auf die Frage wegen Corona meinte die Ärztin, nur wenn Sie von einem Risikogebiet kommen, werden Sie überprüft.
> Ihr geht es mittlerweile besser, aber seit 4-5 Tagen hat mein kleiner Sohn (2.5Jahre alt) Husten Schnupfen usw und seit 1-2 Tagen spüre ich bei mir auch einen Druck in der Lunge etwas Halskratzen, leichten Husten etc.
> Na ja schauen wir mal... Wenn ich Familienangehörige warne, dass man das ernst nehmen muss etc, kommen Sprüche wie, ach hör mir auf mit Corona usw usf.



Gute Besserung für euch. 
BTW hier bei uns im beschaulichen Dorf, 25K Einwohner sprechen die Unternehmer, welche mit mehr als 1000 Teilnehmern Rechnen von Hysterie und Kindern die verhungern aber keinen kümmert es. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, einen Zusammenhang herzustellen. Völlig irre, Hauptsache die Kohle löpt.


----------



## Kelemvor (9. März 2020)

@TheBadFrag: Wohl nicht mehr so lang



> +++ 18:50 Italienische Regierung schließt alle Skiorte +++
> Die italienische Regierung schließt im Kampf gegen eine weitere Ausbreitung des Coronavirus alle Skiorte. Auf Anweisung des Zivilschutzes würden alle Skiorte des Landes ab Dienstagmorgen geschlossen, kündigte der Minister für regionale Angelegenheiten, Francesco Boccia, am Montagabend an. Nach Angaben des Zivilschutzes erhöhte sich die Zahl der Todesopfer in Italien binnen 24 Stunden um 97 auf insgesamt 463.



Grad gelesen wegen dem Seehofer Hausarrest.


----------



## bynemesis (9. März 2020)

der Chef eines Bekannten lässt ihn zur Arbeit kommen obwohl seine Frau infiziert ist.

wie ist das zu bewerten? Beide leben zusammen und die Frau ist eben zuhause seit einer Woche.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2020)

bynemesis schrieb:


> wie ist das zu bewerten?



Ganz einfach - dumm und verantwortungslos.
Der Chef riskiert eine weitere Ausbreitung unter anderem auch in seinem eigenen Umfeld und das nur, weil er seinem Mitarbeiter keine 2 Wochen Krankheit gewähren will.

2 Wochen Arbeitszeit sind offenbar mehr wert als körperliche Unversehrtheit der Mitarbeiter - Glückwunsch.

Immerhin an der Stelle hab ich "Glück" - bei uns wird jeder Verdachtsfall sofort nach Hause geschickt und alle Kontaktpersonen vorsichtshalber ermittelt (wir müssen tatsächlich alle Protokolle anfertigen wer wann mit wem welches Meeting hatte^^).


----------



## Lotto (9. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Haben wir heute wirklich auch am Ende des Tages "nur" rund 150 neue Fälle?



Die alten Zahlen waren von gestern 15 Uhr. Die neuen von heute 8 Uhr.

Auch wenn die mittlerweile ersten beiden Todesopfer in D an einer Vorerkrankung litten, sollte sich jeder mal anschauen was so als Vorerkankung gilt. Darunter sind z.B. Volkskrankheiten von vor allem älteren Menschen wie Bluthochdruck. Also ist per Definition fast jeder über 75 Jährige in Deutschland vorerkrankt...meine Opa hat auch Bluthochdruck, trotzdem ist eigentlich noch wirklich fit und kann alles machen.
Nur so als Anmerkung, weil ich immer wieder lese, dass die mit "Vorerkankung" ja eh bald gestorben wären. Dem ist bei weitem nicht so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die alten Zahlen waren von gestern 15 Uhr. Die neuen von heute 8 Uhr.



Klar, trotzdem.

Die erwartete Steigerungsraten wären übern Daumen Gesamtzahl am Tag (erfundene Zahlen)
400
500
650
850
1100
1600
2500
4000
7000
12000
.
.
.


Dass da an einem Tag nur von ~1000 auf ~1150 gesprungen wird ist bei einem mathematischen Erwartungswert von um die 1600 (also etwa +500 am Tag) recht wenig.


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Meldung von 18:50 Uhr:
> Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 19:27 Seehofer in haeuslicher Quarantaene +++ - n-tv.de
> 
> Sie werden wohl noch länger weitestgehend allein fahren können. Darwin lässt grüßen. Absolut kein Verständnis und ebenso wenig Mitleid.
> ...



Also ich hab auch von 2 Jährigen Corona Infizierten gelesen 
Danke...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch von 2 Jährigen Corona Infizierten gelesen
> Danke...


Infiziert ja, aber keine Krankheitssymptome.
So böse es jetzt klingt, aber wenn Dein Kind
hustet und schnieft ist alles gut!

Kuriert Euch aus und dann scheint wieder
die Sonne.


----------



## bynemesis (9. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - dumm und verantwortungslos.
> Der Chef riskiert eine weitere Ausbreitung unter anderem auch in seinem eigenen Umfeld und das nur, weil er seinem Mitarbeiter keine 2 Wochen Krankheit gewähren will.
> 
> 2 Wochen Arbeitszeit sind offenbar mehr wert als körperliche Unversehrtheit der Mitarbeiter - Glückwunsch.
> ...



ja, sein Chef sieht das nur als weitere Grippe und somit keine Gefahr...


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2020)

Man hat ja immer Zweifel, kann es wirklich Corona sein? Bei uns in der Stadt wurden ja welche positiv getestet. Man weiß nie.


----------



## Lotto (9. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass da an einem Tag nur von ~1000 auf ~1150 gesprungen wird ist bei einem mathematischen Erwartungswert von um die 1600 (also etwa +500 am Tag) recht wenig.



Das wird natürlich durch Quarantänemaßnahmen gebremst.
Das kann natürlich morgen ganz anders aussehen. Ist halt auch in gewisser Weise Glück/Pech wieviele jemand ansteckt dem nicht bewusst war, dass er das Virus in sich trägt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (9. März 2020)

@Incredible Alk:
Meldung von 15:31:
Coronavirus: Italien weitet Sperr-Massnahmen auf ganzes Land aus - WELT

Getestet wird nur, wer aus einem Risikogebiet kam oder Krankheitssymptome hat. Im Radio sagten sie heute man können z.B. zu den Teststellen in Berlin gehen, zuerst wird man von einem Arzt befragt, wichtige Punkte: Verweilen in einem Risikogebiet (Allein das ist schon witzlos, mittlerweile kann ich mich vermutlich durch Zufall in ganz Deutschland anstecken, siehe auch Fälle in Berlin), Kontakt mit "Infizierten" (äh, ja...), Krankheitssymptome (letzteres wird noch immer als Kriterium angesehen, obwohl eigentlich erwiesen ist das selbst Leute die sich absolut gesund fühlen ansteckend sind (siehe erste Fälle in Bayern, durch Chinesin ausgelöst).
Ich sage weiterhin: Es wird nicht richtig getestet, ergo sind die Zahlen mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Wer nicht richtig testet, bekommt auch keine richtigen Zahlen.

Keine Ahnung wie ich das finden soll, wer sich krank fühlt (und ich rede nicht von "Hals kratzen" oder Schnupfen), sollte sich ins Bett legen und versuchen das auszukurieren. Wenn das nichts hilft, kann man immer noch den Arzt kontaktieren oder den Rettungsdienst rufen. Die Variante spart definitiv Ressourcen für diejenigen, die wirklich ärztliche Hilfe benötigen. Die Meisten werden wohl auch ohne Arzt gesund. 
Transparenz sieht allerdings anders aus. Was haben sich hier in Europa alle das Maul über China zerrissen...was das betrifft sind wir keinen deut besser.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch die: Paar Wochen nach Bill Gates Sars Pandemie Simulation geht es wirklich los. Das läßt sich schnon einmal nicht leugnen.


Erst lassen die Chinesen das Wuhan-Virus in Covid-19 durch WHO umbennen, dann wollen sie die Ursache den Amis zuschieben, der böse Westen hätte es gemacht. Wer in der Lage ist ein bisschen nachzudenken, kommt sofort zum Schluss, dass die Chinesen von etwas ablenken wollen. In dem Fall wäre ein Ausbruch aus dem Wuhan Biolab naheliegend. Die Wochenmarkthypothese zieht niemanden mehr, nicht mal die chinesischen Forscher selbst. Mit anderen Worten haben sie es verbockt und wollen jetzt "ihr Gesicht" nicht verlieren. Ich denke nicht, dass der Ausbruch mit Absicht geschehen ist. So etwas kann passieren, wenn z.B. eine Putzkraft die Toten Fledermäuse aus dem Labor im Wuhanmarkt zum Dazuverdienen verkauft und vieles mehr..


----------



## Cleriker (9. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei meiner Frau hat es angefangen, frösteln, Halsschmerzen, Husten mit teilweise Atemnot. Sie ist zum Arzt, die Ärztin hat sie nicht mal abgehört usw. Nut die Sauerstoffsättigung im Blut wurde überprüft und in den Hals geschaut. Wurde nur gesagt grippaler Infekt und das wars, auf die Frage wegen Corona meinte die Ärztin, nur wenn Sie von einem Risikogebiet kommen, werden Sie überprüft.
> Ihr geht es mittlerweile besser, aber seit 4-5 Tagen hat mein kleiner Sohn (2.5Jahre alt) Husten Schnupfen usw und seit 1-2 Tagen spüre ich bei mir auch einen Druck in der Lunge etwas Halskratzen, leichten Husten etc.
> Na ja schauen wir mal... Wenn ich Familienangehörige warne, dass man das ernst nehmen muss etc, kommen Sprüche wie, ach hör mir auf mit Corona usw usf.


Vielleicht verstehe ich das falsch, aber so wie ich es gelesen habe, finde ich es gar nicht komisch!
Wenn ihr einen Verdacht habt, sollt ihr euch telefonisch beim Arzt vorstellen und nicht die Erreger lustig verteilen, am besten noch den Arzt anstecken. 
Du selbst bist einer der gerade sehr ängstlich im Bezug auf diese Infektion wirkt und dann macht ihr genau das Gegenteil von dem was angesagt wurde. 
Dann habt ihr auch kein recht mit dem Finger auf Leute zu zeigen die es nicht so ernst nehmen wie ihr. Denn die machen nichts anderes als ihr, nur haben sie nicht so laut gemeckert. 

Fals ich das falsch verstanden habe und ihr nicht einfach zum Arzt seid, einfach ignorieren bitte.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2020)

Wie gesagt meine Frau war ja beim Arzt und wurde kurzerhand abgewimmelt und es wurde grippaler Infekt gesagt und fertig.
Sie hat im Vorfeld bei einer Hotline angerufen (ka wie das jetzt genau hieß) und dann kam dort die Ansage, falls sie nicht in Italien/China etc war, es sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, das sie Corona hat.
Dann beim Arzt bevor sie rein gegangen ist erstmal ein Zettel an deren Tür gelesen, da stand drin, dass wenn man Verdacht auf Corona hat und man aus einem Risikogebiet kommt, man nicht die Praxis betreten soll und man soll vorher anrufen...
Hat sie natürlich gemacht (zur Sicherheit) und am Telefon wurde dann auch gesagt, waren sie im Risikogebiet bla bla Nein, gut dann können sie rein. Zur gleichen Zeit kam eine Frau mit Fieber Husten etc, welche zuerst nebenan im Krankenhaus war, dort wurde ihr direkt eine Atemschutzmaske gegeben und sie wurde auch zum Bereitschaftsdienst geschickt (war Sonntag, ist direkt neben dem Krankenhaus), wie dem auch sei, die durften dann alle rein.
Die testen nicht einfach so nach Corona, nächste Woche soll es ja einen Corona Schnelltest zu kaufen geben in der Apotheke für 40€ (wie verlässlich der ist, steht in den Sternen)...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2020)

Und hier mal der erschütternde Bericht eines italienischen Arztes;
Testimony of a surgeon working in Bergamo, in the heart of Italy’s coronavirus outbreak – Other News

Harter Tobak


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und hier mal der erschütternde Bericht eines italienischen Arztes;
> Testimony of a surgeon working in Bergamo, in the heart of Italy’s coronavirus outbreak – Other News
> 
> Harter Tobak


Genau sowas ist leider zu erwarten gewesen. 

„Das Coronavirus-Update mit Christian Drosten“ auf Apple Podcasts
Hier ein guter Podcast zum aktuellen Stand mit Christian Drosten. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Klar kann ich. Aber warum sollte ich? _Du_ hast von "Durchhalteparolen" gesprochen, also bist _Du_ beweisbelastet. Also - wer hat mit welchen "Durchhalteparolen" "abgewiegelt"?
> 
> Langsam aber sicher mutiert (sic!) das hier zum neuen 9/11-Thread. Die Aussagen der Offiziellen alle Mist, nur die Foristen wissen, wie der Hase wirklich laeuft. Und der erste Verschwoerungserotiker© ist auch schon gesichtet.



Ich bin überhaupt nicht beweisbelastet zudem ich dir genau beschrieben habe warum ich von Durchhalteparolen und "abgewiegelt" geschrieben habe.
Drosten hat noch vor kurzem klar gesagt das man quasi bis Frühling/Sommer durchhalten müsse dann werde sich die Lage schon entspannen...
Zudem man einfach in so einer Krise VORAUSSChAUEND agieren müsste anstatt Entwicklungen abzuwarten um dann zu reagieren.

Es wird für jeden sichtbar das die "Offiziellen" nicht dafür geeignet sind  so einen Krise zu managen. Hier mal ein Kommentar aus dem Merkur.
Enorme Corona-Ausmasse in Italien - Zeit, alle Register zu ziehen! | Politik
Da ich nicht davon ausgehe das du dir den Artikel überhaupt durchliest hier ein paar Zitate aus dem Artikel:
_________________________________________
"Wir haben uns lange selbst belogen, doch damit ist es nun vorbei. Die Abriegelung einer europäischen Mega-City wie Mailand ist ein schriller Weckruf. Zeugen berichten von schlimmen Zuständen in total überlasteten italienischen Kliniken, die Zahl der Toten steigt immer schneller. Und die der Panikmache unverdächtige Weltgesundheitsbehörde warnt: „Dies ist keine Zeit für Ausreden. Dies ist eine Zeit, um alle Register zu ziehen."

"Hat irgendwer den Eindruck, dass man das in Deutschland und Bayern bislang getan hat? Da wurden in aller Ruhe Fußballspiele vor zehntausenden eng zusammengepferchten Fans ausgetragen, eine Brauerei sträubte sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen die Absage des Millionengeschäfts Nockherberg, und Bayerns Schulbehörden samt Staatsregierung taten so, als handle es sich bei Corona um lästigen Kopflausbefall. "

"Chinas harter Kurs hat unseren Politikern einen kleinen Zeitvorsprung verschafft. Sie haben ihn nicht genutzt. Jetzt, zahllose *Beschwichtigungsappelle* später, ist die lange nicht für möglich gehaltene Epidemie da. "

"Doch noch immer sagen manche, das Coronavirus treffe ja „nur“ Alte und Kranke, wichtiger sei es, die Wirtschaft nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Zynischer geht es nicht! In einem heftigen Grippejahr erliegen in Deutschland 20 000 Menschen der Influenza. Bei Corona befürchtet der führende Virologe des Landes eine fünfmal höhere Opferzahl."
____________________________________________________

Man gibt selbst Ziele aus wie "Es ist oberstes Ziel die Verbreitung zu verlangsamen" ist aber unfähig in den am meisten betroffenen Gebieten in D Virenverbreitungsparties wie das Spiel Gladbach/Dortmund zu verbieten. Wie die tollen Maßnahmen in der Praxis laufen...siehe dem Beitrag von Duvar. Das ist auch das was ich gerade selbst 1:1 erlebe. Frau krank, leichtes Fieber (38,2) und Lunge rasselt. Morgen gehts dann wieder auf Arbeit im Kindergarten. Es wird nicht getestet da kein Risikogebiet. Anstatt das Proaktiv wenigstens Lehrer, Erzieher, Kindergärtnerinnen etc bei Symptomen getestet werden. Das ist alles fast schon  grob fahrlässig. 

Jetzt kommt noch der dümmliche 9/11 Polemik Müll von Dir garniert mit dem Verschwörungstheoretiker und dem herablassenden Kommentar das "wir" ja quasi für uns in Anspruch nehmen würden es besser als alle anderen zu wissen.  Das wir ein komplettes Versagen unserer politischen Ebene erleben ist für jeden sichtbar und aus der Realität ableitbar. Es wurden genügend Links u.a. von mir dazu gepostet.

Alles was ich von Dir hier lesen konnte waren bisher herablassende arrogante Kommentare gespickt mit platter Polemik was bei dir Methode zu haben scheint. Beweis mir doch mal im Umkehrschluss das wir mit unseren "Offiziellen" in guten Händen sind und argumentier das dann auch ein bischen...


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diesmal nicht.
> 
> Bankenrettung 2.0 wird nicht funktionieren denn im Gegensatz zu 2009 ist die Fallhöhe um ein Vielfaches höher und die Staatsverschuldungen weitestgehend ebenfalls.
> 
> ...



Hab mich gestern noch ein wenig mit den wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen beschäftigt. Das sieht nicht gut aus. Die Banken sind bereits massiv unter Druck. Durch die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen des Virus werden massiv Kredite ausfallen (nur ein Aspekt aber ein mit entscheidender). Dann wird es noch zu weiteren Kettenreaktionen kommen je weiter sich das Virus in den einzelnen Ländern verbreitet. Die Auswirkungen in der Realwirtschaft sind jetzt schon massiv. Produktion/Logistik/Travel nur um Beispiele zu nennen, Das ist auch der Unterschied zu 2007/2008. 

Für diejenigen die evtl Konten/Guthaben/Anlagen/Aktien bei Banken haben sollten die jetzt massiv unter Druck sind sollten sich das mal gut durchlesen
Glaeubigerbeteiligung – Wikipedia


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

People at Risk for Serious Illness from COVID-19
Auch nur Spinner die zu unnötigen Hamsterkäufen raten...
Es gibt doch kaum Fälle in den USA also was soll die "Panik"

Die sollten sich mal von unseren Profis beraten lassen und locker bleiben. Da werden in Gebieten mit "Community Spread" noch Veranstaltungen mit 50.000+ Menschen veranstaltet.
Immer wieder diese Hysteriker. Denen sollte man Drosten vorbeischicken denn die werden anscheinend falsch beraten.


----------



## seahawk (10. März 2020)

Ab nächster Woche wird es in Deutschlandwie in Italien sein.


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ab nächster Woche wird es in Deutschlandwie in Italien sein.



Ich spiel mal den JePe: Diese Aussage wirst du sicherlich mit Quellen belegen können.
Machen wir ne Frage draus: Warum sollte es bei uns anders werden als in Italien?  
Bitte entsprechende Aussagen dann auch mit Quellenangaben


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal den JePe: Diese Aussage wirst du sicherlich mit Quellen belegen können.
> Machen wir ne Frage draus: Warum sollte es bei uns anders werden als in Italien?
> Bitte entsprechende Aussagen dann auch mit Quellenangaben


Drosten hat seine Annahme, dass es sich abschwächen wird, aber schon wieder revidiert...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (10. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal den JePe: Diese Aussage wirst du sicherlich mit Quellen belegen können.
> Machen wir ne Frage draus: Warum sollte es bei uns anders werden als in Italien?
> Bitte entsprechende Aussagen dann auch mit Quellenangaben



Bein der zahl der Infizierten liegen wir ungefähr 8-12 Tage hinter Italien, der Anstieg ist aber vergleichbar mit Italien zu dem jeweiligen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bein der zahl der Infizierten liegen wir ungefähr 8-12 Tage hinter Italien, der Anstieg ist aber vergleichbar mit Italien zu dem jeweiligen Zeitpunkt.



Ich selbst bin auch davon überzeugt das wir italienische Verhältnisse bekommen werden.
Damit man mal die "Beweislast"die einige hier immer einfordern umkehrt deswegen als Frage formuliert.
"Warum sollte es bei uns anders werden"? Mir persönlich fällt dazu kein vernünftiger Grund ein denn die bisherigen Maßnahmen lassen eher vermuten das es bei uns sogar schlimmer werden KÖNNTE. 

Leider gibt es dazu keine Zahlen bzw ich finde keine wie im Vergleich in Italien/Deutschland getestet wird. Was man so hört ist man da in D ja recht "defensiv".


----------



## NuVirus (10. März 2020)

Hier Mal Vergleich Deutschland und Italien wenn es gleichzeitig los gegangen wäre bzw ab Beginn jeweils 
Attention Required! | Cloudflare


----------



## Slezer (10. März 2020)

Telepolis, 9gag, Bildzeitung das sind Quellen die am Stammtisch gut ankommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2020)

Wieder nen Update zu meinen Bekannten in Italien. Ski Gebiete sind alle komplett dicht, sie kommen jetzt wieder zurück. Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Duvar (10. März 2020)

Kompletter "shutdown" in Italien Coronavirus Italien: Regierung erklaert ganzes Land zur Sperrzone - WELT
Anstatt hier immer nur in erster Linie an die Wirtschaft zu denken, sollte schnellstens gehandelt werden mit von mir aus radikalen Maßnahmen.
Meiner Meinung nach hat die Politik versagt.
Schaut euch mal die Kommentare an hier^^ YouTube


----------



## JePe (10. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> (...)



Ich fasse mal zusammen: Du kannst Deine steile These, dass irgendwer alle Hoffnung auf einen ominoesen "Fruehlingseffekt" gesetzt und mit "Durchhalteparolen abgewiegelt" hat, also nicht konkretisieren, praesentierst stattdessen lieber einen Kommentar (was weniger ein recherchierter "Artikel" und eher [D]eine Meinung ist) und attestierst mir Polemik.

Gut, das wir das geklaert haben.

Niemand, absolut niemand wird dazu gezwungen, zu "Verbreitungsparties" (was fuer ein herrlich polemikfreies Wort) a.k.a. Fussballstadien zu gehen. Deine Frau hat Fieber, geht aber arbeiten: warum? Warum bleibt sie nicht daheim (Anruf genügt)? Sind die Deutschen so unselbstaendig und bleiern im Kopf geworden, dass es ihnen "die da oben" erst befehlen muessen? Stattdessen wird lieber geschimpft, dass nicht "proaktiv" getestet wird. Oder anders ausgedrueckt - es wird vor einer Ueberlastung des Gesundheitssystems gewarnt, aber gleichzeitig darauf hingearbeitet. Wie soll so ein Flaechentest eigentlich funktionieren? Immerhin wird da nicht nur ein Abstrich gemacht, sondern muss der danach von einem qualifizierten Labor mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt untersucht werden. Plaedierst Du ernsthaft dafuer, in den blauen Dunst hinein zu testen und so Kapazitaeten zu binden und das Entdecken echter Faelle zu verzoegern? Darf der Baecker, der Dein Brot baeckt, eigentlich auch zu Hause bleiben? Ach Ja. Du hast ja Vorraete. Mein Fehler. Hast Du auch Vorraete an Strom? Nein? Da nehme ich mal an, dass die Leute im E-Werk weiter an die Front sollen? Was ist mit Abwasser? Muellabfuhr? Warenbewegung? Telefon? Internet? Polizei? Rettungsdiensten? Das funktioniert alles nicht von alleine, sondern wird von Menschen bereitgestellt.

Das Gebot der Stunde ist _abwaegen_. Abwaegen, was praktikabel ist und was mehr Schaden anrichtet als es nuetzt. Alarmistisches Gebruell ist da kein hilfreicher Beitrag. Am Ende werden wir aushalten muessen, dass Menschen krank werden und manchmal nicht wieder genesen. Das ist in jedem Einzelfall eine Katastrophe, weil so ein Mensch Angehoerige und Freunde zuruecklaesst. Das passiert in Deutschland aber auch ohne Corona ca. 850.000 Mal im Jahr und ist kein "Staatsversagen", sondern der Lauf der Dinge. Auch Du stirbst irgendwann. Vielleicht weil Deine Zeit einfach um ist, vielleicht an Uebergewicht, Mangelernaehrung oder am Ende einer langen Raucherkarriere an Lungenkrebs. Und Ja, vielleicht an Corona. Der Grund dafuer, dass manche Menschen gerade so aufgescheucht um die Lampe fliegen, ist dass wir diesen Gedanken an unser eingebautes Verfallsdatum meistens sehr effektiv verdraengen - und das im Moment nicht mehr funktioniert. Vielleicht, wenn der Pulverdampf sich legt, fangen die Menschen ja an, ueber Sinn und Wert des Lebens nachzudenken und entdecken ihn dabei wieder. Im Moment sieht´s nicht danach aus.

EOD.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2020)

Ich musste mich heute auch wegen Erkältung krank schreiben lassen: Krankschreibung per Anruf ging nicht, "der Arzt muss sie ja sehen".
Also Termin gemacht. Nachher am Eingang kurz gehustet und erstmal Maske und Desinfektionszeug sowie ein eigenes Wartezimmer verpasst bekommen.
Als der Arzt dann da war wollte er nix von Covit hören sondern hat direkt die Erkältung bestätigt. 
--> Viel Bohei um nichts.


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen: Du kannst Deine steile These, dass irgendwer alle Hoffnung auf einen ominoesen "Fruehlingseffekt" gesetzt und mit "Durchhalteparolen abgewiegelt" hat, also nicht konkretisieren, praesentierst stattdessen lieber einen Kommentar (was weniger ein recherchierter "Artikel" und eher [D]eine Meinung ist) und attestierst mir Polemik.
> 
> Gut, das wir das geklaert haben.
> EOD.



Da steht nichts von alle Hoffnung und Drosten war anfangs (siehe Hinweis auf frühere PKs uns Aussagen die du dir selbst raussuchen kannst) seht überzeugt das sich das Virus deutlich abschwächen wird. Polemisch mal wieder. Es steht auch klar im Beitrag das der Artikel ein Kommentar war und ja das ist u.a auch meine Meinung. 

Abwägen ist also das Gebot der Stunde. Wie sieht das denn konkret aus. Weiter wie bisher mit den Erfahrungen aus Italien? Oder jetzt nachdem es fast zu spät ist doch wie es jetzt gemacht wird Großveranstaltungen zu verbieten und in 1-2 Wochen alle Schulen zu schliessen? Reaktiv wie bisher sozusagen. 
Im übrigen überlasten nicht Tests die Intensivstationen sondern konkret viele Kranke in kurzer Zeit. Man muss nicht blind testen aber bevor ich viel schreiben muss:
Virologe zum Coronavirus: Wir haben einen Fehler wiederholt - ZDFheute

Proaktiv heisst auch nicht konkret nur testen...
https://twitter.com/alexanderkekule
Response to COVID-19 in Taiwan: Big Data Analytics, New Technology, and Proactive Testing | Global Health | JAMA | JAMA Network

Anstatt gleich Großveranstaltungen zu untersagen nachdem klar war das Italien ein Problem hat wurde nichts gemacht. 

Die Ziele sind klar definiert es geht jetzt um die Eindämmung bzw darum die Verbreitungsgeschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen.
Wie macht man das denn deiner Meinung nach? So wie bis gestern das ich weiter BL und Pokalspiele weiter veranstalten lasse?
Hat das noch was mit abwägen zu tun wenn man Gladbach gegen Dortmund spielen lässt, in unmittelbarer Nähe des am stärksten betroffenen Gebiets in D?


----------



## Tengri86 (10. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich musste mich heute auch wegen Erkältung krank schreiben lassen: Krankschreibung per Anruf ging nicht, "der Arzt muss sie ja sehen".
> Also Termin gemacht. Nachher am Eingang kurz gehustet und erstmal Maske und Desinfektionszeug sowie ein eigenes Wartezimmer verpasst bekommen.
> Als der Arzt dann da war wollte er nix von Covit hören sondern hat direkt die Erkältung bestätigt.
> --> Viel Bohei um nichts.



Vlt wusste er davon nixs ^^

Coronavirus: Bei Erkaeltung reicht Krankschreibung per Telefon


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. März 2020)

Die iranische Corona App

سامانه مقابله با کرونا ویروس


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich musste mich heute auch wegen Erkältung krank schreiben lassen: Krankschreibung per Anruf ging nicht, "der Arzt muss sie ja sehen".
> Also Termin gemacht. Nachher am Eingang kurz gehustet und erstmal Maske und Desinfektionszeug sowie ein eigenes Wartezimmer verpasst bekommen.
> Als der Arzt dann da war wollte er nix von Covit hören sondern hat direkt die Erkältung bestätigt.
> --> Viel Bohei um nichts.



Nein, nicht viel Bohei um nichts, sondern einfach eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Erst lassen die Chinesen das Wuhan-Virus in Covid-19 durch WHO umbennen, dann wollen sie die Ursache den Amis zuschieben, der böse Westen hätte es gemacht. Wer in der Lage ist ein bisschen nachzudenken, kommt sofort zum Schluss, dass die Chinesen von etwas ablenken wollen. In dem Fall wäre ein Ausbruch aus dem Wuhan Biolab naheliegend. Die Wochenmarkthypothese zieht niemanden mehr, nicht mal die chinesischen Forscher selbst. Mit anderen Worten haben sie es verbockt und wollen jetzt "ihr Gesicht" nicht verlieren. Ich denke nicht, dass der Ausbruch mit Absicht geschehen ist. So etwas kann passieren, wenn z.B. eine Putzkraft die Toten Fledermäuse aus dem Labor im Wuhanmarkt zum Dazuverdienen verkauft und vieles mehr..


Aber das Uncle Sam dahinter steckt, ist absurd, wie? Aber im Prinzip hast du Recht. Ich nehme an, daß die USA und China einfach "bessere" Viren herstellen könnten. Aber welcher Virus auch immer, in der globalisierten Welt trifft es alle. Von daher eher "von Privat".


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ...Sie ist zum Arzt, die Ärztin hat sie nicht mal abgehört usw. Nut die Sauerstoffsättigung im Blut wurde überprüft und in den Hals geschaut. Wurde nur gesagt grippaler Infekt und das wars, auf die Frage wegen Corona meinte die Ärztin, nur wenn Sie von einem Risikogebiet kommen, werden Sie überprüft.


Ein Bekannter von mir meinte neulich, das eine Arbeitskollegin bei ihm in der Firma auch seit ca 4-5 Tagen zuhause ist, weil sie Husten, Schnupfen, Fieber usw hat.
Allerdings will sie kein Arzt sehen. Überall wo sie anruft wird ihr nur gesagt sie soll wo anders hingehen, falls sie Verdacht auf Coraonavirus hat.
Sie ist jetzt seit 4-5 Tagen ohne Krankmeldung zuhause, und hat das auch so der Personalabteilung weiter gegeben.

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich JETZT krank werden würde, ich wüsste auch nicht wo ich hin soll. Vorallem da alle Anlaufstellen vermutlich brechend überfüllt sind, und man sich womöglich noch mehr einfängt als man eh schon hat.


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir meinte neulich, das eine Arbeitskollegin bei ihm in der Firma auch seit ca 4-5 Tagen zuhause ist, weil sie Husten, Schnupfen, Fieber usw hat.
> Allerdings will sie kein Arzt sehen. Überall wo sie anruft wird ihr nur gesagt sie soll wo anders hingehen, falls sie Verdacht auf Coraonavirus hat.
> Sie ist jetzt seit 4-5 Tagen ohne Krankmeldung zuhause, und hat das auch so der Personalabteilung weiter gegeben.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich JETZT krank werden würde, ich wüsste auch nicht wo ich hin soll. Vorallem da alle Anlaufstellen vermutlich brechend überfüllt sind, und man sich womöglich noch mehr einfängt als man eh schon hat.



Gibt es da nicht eine Hotline wo man sich melden kann? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht eine Hotline wo man sich melden kann?


Dann rufe einfach mal da an.
Hat ein Bekannter von mir in NRW auch schon durch, 5h Warteschleife und dann die Aussage, er solle sich selbst in häuslicher Quarantäne begeben und möglichst wenig Kontakt zu allen haben. Toll...
Der sitzt jetzt seit 2 Tagen vorm Telefon und es hat sich immer noch kein Mensch bei ihm für einen Abstrich gemeldet.
Hat aber 38,5° Fieber und fühlt sich *******.
Kann auch eine ganz normale Grippe sein, aber weiss er es denn?


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2020)

Und das ist das aktuelle Problem.
Die Hausärzte wollen dich zum Teil garnicht sehen (könnte ja Corona sein), du liegst zuhause, hast keine Krankmeldung, keine Medizin, quälst dich durch die Hotlines....
Und das in unserer "noch gechillten" Phase.
Wie das wohl wird wenn wir auf Italia Niveau sind.


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2020)

Nen Freund bekommt seit 2 Wochen nen Krankenschein wenn er anruft. Er ist einfach nur erkältet, aber der Hausarzt hat zu große Panik. Gestern musste nur mal seine Krankenkarte von seinem Vater vorbeigebracht werden.


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2020)

Ich hatte noch vor 1-2 Wochen Grippe mit übelstem Reizhusten. Ich stelle mir gerade vor was los wäre, wenn ich heute damit heute aus dem Haus gehen würde. Vielleicht wäre ich sehr einsam im Supermarkt.^^


----------



## Adi1 (10. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> bei dir  in dresden  fließt eher Feldschlößchen



Ja, aber ich mag es nicht so.

Nur das Feldschloesschen Rubin - Feldschloesschen AG Dresden ist wirklich lecker,

wird aber nur exklusiv in wenigen Lokalen angeboten.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. März 2020)

Man kann doch jetzt für per Telefon für eine Woche krankschreiben lassen, gilt erstmal für die nächsten 4 Wochen. 


Aber  nur für grippe Symptome


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. März 2020)

Oh je  das wars  wohl mit  mir


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch vor 1-2 Wochen Grippe mit übelstem Reizhusten. Ich stelle mir gerade vor was los wäre, wenn ich heute damit heute aus dem Haus gehen würde. Vielleicht wäre ich sehr einsam im Supermarkt.^^



Eher nicht, die Leute denken es sei alles Hysterie, zumindest hier.


----------



## Duvar (10. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch vor 1-2 Wochen Grippe mit übelstem Reizhusten. Ich stelle mir gerade vor was los wäre, wenn ich heute damit heute aus dem Haus gehen würde. Vielleicht wäre ich sehr einsam im Supermarkt.^^



Ich habs ja bei meiner Frau gesehen, du kannst dir nicht vorstellen wie du angeschaut wirst. Die versuchen dann schleunigst zu flüchten^^
Eigentlich könnte man heftige Streiche machen aktuell^^


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Eher nicht, die Leute denken es sei alles Hysterie, zumindest hier.


Ist ja nur eine Grippe. 
Arzt aus Bergamo: „Coronavirus – Zustaende wie im Krieg“ - Gesundheit - TGR Tagesschau

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noofuu (10. März 2020)

Noch macht man sich Lustig, ist entweder eine art Verarbeitung oder man ist wirklich Geschmacklos.
Menschen ü50 sind für mich nicht Alt, wenn ich in meinen Bekanntenkreis schaue würden dort schon einige Menschen fehlen, aber ist ja nur Panik.

In Italien heute sieht man das Deutschland von Morgen, wird leider so kommen die überheblichkeit Deutschlands ist auch hier wieder fatal.
Auch wenn Kinder kaum betroffen sind sollten die Schulen und Kitas endlich zu, es muss vorgesorgt werden und nicht erst wieder gehandelt werden wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.
Menschenleben stehen also hinten an erst kommt die Wirtschaft und das Geld.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. März 2020)

Aldi: Kunden kaufen Desinfektionmittel – unglaublich, was einige damit tun -  derwesten.de


----------



## Adi1 (10. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aldi: Kunden kaufen Desinfektionmittel – unglaublich, was einige damit tun -  derwesten.de



Unglaublich, wie die Menschen verblöden


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aldi: Kunden kaufen Desinfektionmittel – unglaublich, was einige damit tun -  derwesten.de


Der nächste Journalist von Clickbait Artikeln mit entsprechenden Überschriften bekommt von mir 1L Desinfektionsmittel oral verabreicht.
Was ist das für eine Unsitte geworden so eine ******* zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. März 2020)

Tja, normale Leute hassen diesen Trick 

Nein im Ernst, es ist echt nervig geworden. Gut ist aber, dass mans sofort erkennt weil die Clickbaiter halt maximal plump sind und weiterscrollen kann.


----------



## Duvar (10. März 2020)

60 bis 70 Prozent in Deutschland werden sich infizieren, so Angela Merkel. Gibt wohl kein entrinnen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. März 2020)

Sie hat gesagt "damit zu tun haben", nicht "infizieren".

Es stimmt zwar, dass rein theoretisch sich 66% einer Bevölkerung [durch Infizierung] eine Immunität aufbauen müssen um bei einer Ausbreitungsrate von 3 auf kleiner 1 zu kommen (<1 --> eingedämmt), das ist aber nur dann so, wenn man sonst absolut gar keine Maßnahmen trifft.

Das aktuelle Ziel ist es, die Epidemie so einzuschrtänken und zu verlangsamen, dass man Medikamente, ggf. sogar einen Impfstoff bereit hat lange bevor 2/3 der Bevölkerung infiziert waren (was iirc in den Modellrechnungen etwa 18 Monate dauert).


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

Bevor hier jemand auf die Idee kommt sich von innen zu desinfizieren...
27 killed by alcohol poisoning in Iran trying to protect themselves from coronavirus  - ABC News

Saufen hilft maximal gegen die Langeweile in Quarantäne wobei ich da eher zocken bevorzuge. 
Morgen startet die neue Season Destiny2 und ab morgen kann es sein das ich in häuslicher Quarantäne bin. 
Je nachdem wie der Test der Kollegin meiner Frau ausfällt. Langeweile hätte ich sozusagen keine nur blöd das ich dann kein Geld verdiene.
Es wurde ein Abstrich gemacht und gesagt man testet auf Influenza. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das Covid mitgetestet wurde was angesichts des beruflichen Hintergrunds schon angebracht wäre. Wenn nicht wärs nur wieder eine Bestätigung...


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. März 2020)

EINREIBEN!! Nicht saufen! 

Aber ganz ehrlich da hält sich mein Mitleid tatsächlich etwas in Grenzen. Wenn es wirklich so ist wie die Headline suggeriert und Menschen sich totgesoffen haben weil sie sich "schützen" wollten (und nicht etwa weil sie alkoholkrank waren) dann ist das ja schon fast natürliche Auslese der ganz besonders Dummen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. März 2020)

Alkohol ist haram. Das passiert, wenn man sich nicht daran hält.

Bin schon gespannt, ob demnächst der Einzelhandel keinen Nachschub an Waren bekommt und sich die frühen Hamsterkäufer doch nicht als Vollidioten herausstellen, für die sie von manch einem (der ausgleichenden Gerechtigkeit halber) Vollidioten gehalten werden/wurden.


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2020)

Man kann ja Vorrat anlegen...aber ich frag mich, was die mit dem Klopapier machen wollen, bzw. wer mit dem Quatsch überhaupt angefangen hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Alkohol ist haram. Das passiert, wenn man sich nicht daran hält.



Sagen wir mal so - die Regeln die Gelehrte damals (geschickt als "Religion" bzw. "Gottes Wunsch" getarnt) aufgestellt haben um die ungebildete Masse zu schützen dass sie sich nicht totsaufen (Alk) oder kein verdorbenes Fleisch (ohne Kühlung/Salz nicht haltbares Schweinefleisch) und so weiter zu sich nehmen funktionieren heute genau wie damals - bei der gleichen Zielgruppe dies noch immer nicht besser weiß.




DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, ob demnächst der Einzelhandel keinen Nachschub an  Waren bekommt und sich die frühen Hamsterkäufer doch nicht als  Vollidioten herausstellen, für die sie von manch einem (der  ausgleichenden Gerechtigkeit halber) Vollidioten gehalten werden/wurden.


Das wird nicht passieren. Selbst wenn es jetzt 3 Monate keine Nudeln und kein Klopapier mehr gäbe (was extrem unwahrscheinlich ist) können all die, die das zeug nicht Kiloweise gebunkert haben... naja... einfach was anderes kaufen und essen und andere Tücher/Küchenrolle/Taschentüscher/was weiß ich verwenden.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine Alternativen gäbe für das jetzt weggehamsterte. Es ist auch gar kein problem sich selbst Desinfektionsmittel zu mischen wenn mans denn unbedingt haben will - Spiritus kostet keine 2€/Liter und ist Palettenweise verfügbar. Eine Krise wo WIRKLICH die Regale leer sind und es NIX mehr gibt ist noch weit entfernt. Dann gibts auch keine Hamsterkäufe mehr sondern Plünderungen - kleiner feiner Unterschied.


----------



## Slezer (10. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> [..] ab morgen kann es sein das ich in häuslicher Quarantäne bin.
> [...]




Nur angemeldet um hier Stimmung zu machen? Bist du der Hardware Highlander der gesperrt wurde?


----------



## Duvar (10. März 2020)

Soll ich dir glauben oder der fantastischen Bild Alki?^^

Coronavirus: Kanzlerin Merkel: „60 bis 70 Prozent in Deutschland werden sich infizieren“  -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Soll ich dir glauben oder der fantastischen Bild Alki?^^



Also der Originaltext lautet:



> Kanzlerin Angela Merkel  (CDU) hat einen konsequenten Kampf der Bundesregierung gegen das neue  Coronavirus angekündigt. Man werde unerschrocken das Notwendige gegen  die Ausbreitung tun, sagte Merkel am Dienstag während der Sitzung der  Unionsfraktion im Bundestag, wie die Deutsche Presse-Agentur von  Teilnehmern erfuhr. Wie die "Welt"  unter Berufung auf Teilnehmer der Sitzung berichtet, soll Merkel zudem  gesagt haben, "60 Prozent der Menschen werden damit etwas zu tun haben".  Die Angaben der Wissenschaftler seien plausibel.



Dass die Bildzeitung daraus die Clickbait-Infiziert-alle-Headline macht ist klar^^


----------



## Tengri86 (10. März 2020)

Heute sind in Italien  168 Menschen verstorben, 

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


Für die Ärzte und Pflegepersonal sind das bestimmt harte Belastungen und dann muss man schwere Entscheidungen Fällen, wer mehr Chancen  zum Überleben  hat und nicht


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Nur angemeldet um hier Stimmung zu machen? Bist du der Hardware Highlander der gesperrt wurde?



Nein, ist leider wirklich der Fall auf das bezogen was du zitiert hattest. Und nein ich bin nicht Schaffe, Warum ich mich angemeldet habe geht dich nix an. 


@Italien
Sowas ist schon krass. Ich könnte den Job nicht machen und deswegen hab ich generell größten Respekt vor Menschen die solche Jobs machen. 
Alleine wenn man sich vorstellt da stehen Angehörige denen man das klar machen muss und dann noch den eigentlichen Patienten


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man kann ja Vorrat anlegen...aber ich frag mich, was die mit dem Klopapier machen wollen, bzw. wer mit dem Quatsch überhaupt angefangen hat.


Jo die Leute haben halt Angst dass sie sonst nicht mehr aufs WC gehen können xD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Für die Ärzte und Pflegepersonal sind das bestimmt harte Belastungen und dann muss man schwere Entscheidungen Fällen, wer mehr Chancen zum Überleben hat und nicht


Ja in der Haut möchte ich auch nicht stecken.

Corona ist jetzt in unserer Stadt auch angekommen.
Eine Schule wird schon geschlossen.


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Nur angemeldet um hier Stimmung zu machen? Bist du der Hardware Highlander der gesperrt wurde?



Es ist zwar möglich, dass sich Schaffe/Hardware Highlander (oder welche Pseudnoyme er sonst noch in den letzten Monaten und Jahren verwendet hat), mal wieder die Ehre gibt, aber in diesem Fall ist die Formulierung nicht grundsätzlich implausibel.

Ich bekomme das Testergebnis meines gestrigen Abstrichs ebenfalls morgen und dann *kann* es durchaus sein, dass ich in häusliche Quarantäne muss. Nämlich dann, wenn der Test positiv ausfällt. Wie wahrscheinlich das ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Auch kann man sich darüber streiten, ob man diese Information so zusammenhanglos ins Forum klatschen muss. Da könnte man auch schreiben: "Kann sein, das ich morgen über die Teppichkante stolpere." - Können kann Vieles, relevanter fände ich relevante - und vorzugsweise belegbare - Mitteilungen darüber, was tatsächlich *ist*.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (10. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Jo die Leute haben halt Angst dass sie sonst nicht mehr aufs WC gehen können xD
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Zugegeben, das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen:
YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (10. März 2020)

Zahlen, bitte! 3,4 % Coronavirus-Fallsterblichkeit, eine "false Number"? Etwas Pandemie-Statistik | heise online


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. März 2020)

Interessanter Artikel, vor allem die Einschätzung von Professor Drosten, dass die erste Welle hierzulande mit Größenordnung 30.000 Infizierten durchrauschen soll. Ich bin gespannt, ob er damit grob richtig liegt oder er sich da doch nennenswert (= mindestens eine Größenordnung) verschätzt - in welche Richtung auch immer.
Persönlich sehe ich die Zahl schon als plausibel an - 3000 werden wohl nicht reichen und >300.000 sehe ich auch (noch) nicht kommen - denn spätestens wenns sechsstellig wird könnten auch die Deutschen aufwachen (oder? Der Postillon: Regierung will mit Massnahmen wie in Italien sicherheitshalber warten, bis es zu spaet ist).


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist zwar möglich, dass sich Schaffe/Hardware Highlander (oder welche Pseudnoyme er sonst noch in den letzten Monaten und Jahren verwendet hat), mal wieder die Ehre gibt, aber in diesem Fall ist die Formulierung nicht grundsätzlich implausibel.
> 
> Ich bekomme das Testergebnis meines gestrigen Abstrichs ebenfalls morgen und dann *kann* es durchaus sein, dass ich in häusliche Quarantäne muss. Nämlich dann, wenn der Test positiv ausfällt. Wie wahrscheinlich das ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Auch kann man sich darüber streiten, ob man diese Information so zusammenhanglos ins Forum klatschen muss. Da könnte man auch schreiben: "Kann sein, das ich morgen über die Teppichkante stolpere." - Können kann Vieles, relevanter fände ich relevante - und vorzugsweise belegbare - Mitteilungen darüber, was tatsächlich *ist*.



Zusammenhanglos war es nicht, gab ja einen Vorbeitrag dazu zum Thema. Es geht ja hier um die Coronakrise. Aber wenigstens haben die Verschwörungstheoretiker jetzt Futter^^
Kann auch dich beruhigen ich bin eher im Hardwarebereich einer der Kritiker von Schaffe...und bekennender AMD Fan.
Witzig das grundsätzlich wenig zum Thema von dir kommt aber ganz viel Unsinn über mich und wer ich sein könnte. Da kommt er dann aus seinem Loch gekrochen der Mahoy...
Und jetzt kannst du auch mal gerne was zum Thema beitragen...


----------



## DerSagler (10. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel, vor allem die Einschätzung von Professor Drosten, dass die erste Welle hierzulande mit Größenordnung 30.000 Infizierten durchrauschen soll. Ich bin gespannt, ob er damit grob richtig liegt oder er sich da doch nennenswert (= mindestens eine Größenordnung) verschätzt - in welche Richtung auch immer.
> Persönlich sehe ich die Zahl schon als plausibel an - 3000 werden wohl nicht reichen und >300.000 sehe ich auch (noch) nicht kommen - denn spätestens wenns sechsstellig wird könnten auch die Deutschen aufwachen (oder? Der Postillon: Regierung will mit Massnahmen wie in Italien sicherheitshalber warten, bis es zu spaet ist).



Die wirklichen Zahlen kennt ja leider niemand. Siehe jetzt auch Italien. Da kann man eigentlich nur hoffen das die Dunkelziffer der milden Verläufe die nicht registriert wurden hoch ist..

Nachtrag:
Dem was der Kollege am Anfang des Videos sagt kann man nur beipflichten. 
YouTube


----------



## NuVirus (10. März 2020)

ich gehe davon aus das jetzt und in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten viele es haben werden und nie wussten das Sie hatten da keiner testen kann bzw zu wenige und es viele für normale Erkältung halten.
Wenns wärmer wird, wird es hoffentlich besser und man kann es auch einfacher erkennen wenn die Erkältungs Saison vorbei ist.


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Zusammenhanglos war es nicht, gab ja einen Vorbeitrag dazu zum Thema. Es geht ja hier um die Coronakrise.



Ob es diese allerdings treffend charakterisiert, wenn DerSagler in PCGHX in den Raum schmeißt, er würde morgen womöglich in häusliche Quarantäne müssen, halte ich zumindest für strittig und fände es nach wie vor sinnvoller, du hättest morgen mitgeteilt, *ob* du de facto in Quarantäne musst oder eben nicht. 



> Witzig das grundsätzlich wenig zum Thema von dir kommt aber ganz viel Unsinn über mich und wer ich sein könnte. Da kommt er dann aus seinem Loch gekrochen der Mahoy...
> Und jetzt kannst du auch mal gerne was zum Thema beitragen...



In dem Bewusstsein, dass ich allein zu diesem Thema schon mehr Substanzielles beigetragen habe, als du insgesamt Beiträge verfasst hast, sehe ich deine Kritik gelassen. Da allerdings jemand anders die Vermutung geäußert hat, du würdest trollen und ich in Antwort darauf die Möglichkeit in Erwägung zog, dass dem nicht so ist, wirkt deine patzige Antwort an ausgerechnet meine Adresse ein wenig deplaziert, findest du nicht?


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2020)

For Fear of Coronavirus, Israel Closes all Borders  - CTech

Im Gegensatz dazu:

Corona -Chaos bei der Kanzlerin: Keine Rede, kein Auftritt, keine Fuehrung in der Krise  -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de

Wie wichtig Geld doch ist... Gehen halt paar drauf und es eskaliert halt etwas, bis mal durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## DerSagler (11. März 2020)

Hier ein Interview  mit Giacomo Grasselli der für die Koordination in der Lombardei zuständig ist. 
YouTube
Der gute Mann berichtet direkt von der "Front" und das was er zu berichten hat sollte endlich eine deutliche Warnung an alle Verantwortlichen sein.
Man kann nur hoffen das die jetzigen Maßnahmen in Italien dazu führen das es nicht noch schlimmer wird.

Meine Meinung hier ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, ich finde es wird schon fast grob fahrlässig mit der Situation umgegangen.
Man hat sich jetzt erst dazu durchgerungen Großveranstaltungen zu verbieten nachdem endlich von oben die Empfehlung kam.
Die meisten Bundesländern sind jetzt der Empfehlung gefolgt und man kann nur hoffen das Berlin sich auch noch durchringt das Spiel gegen Bayern nicht stattfinden zu lassen..
Schulen/Kindergärten bleiben weiterhin offen obwohl anerkannte Experten wie Kekule das schon länger fordern. 

Wahrscheinlich ist jetzt aber die kritische Masse überschritten und die Situation ist nur noch mit ähnlichen Maßnahmen wie in Italien in den Griff zu bekommen.
Die Zahlen aus Italien zeigen eigentlich recht deutlich das wir es nicht mit einer Grippe zu tun haben und das Promlem nicht gefühlt ist.

Wie oft wurden als Gegenbeispiel die 200 Gripptetoten diese Saison als Beispiel gebracht. Kann man jetzt in Relation zu den 631 Coronatoten in Italien bringen,
Coronavirus Update (Live): 119,226 Cases and 4,299 Deaths from COVID-19 Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer (Stand 11. März)
Mehr als 200 Influenza-Tote in Deutschland (Artikel vom 5. März)

Influenza: 202 Tote bei 119.000 labordiagnostisch bestätigten Fällen
Covid-19: 631 Tote bei 10,149 bestätigten Fällen
Noch dazu kommt das der Zeitraum bei der Influenza wesentlich größer ist (ab Oktober 2019)

Jetzt kann man nur vermuten wie hoch die Dunkelziffer in beiden Fällen ist aber wenn man es hochrechnet und sogar den größeren Zeitraum ignoriert reden wir hier von dem berühmten Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich.


----------



## Slezer (11. März 2020)

Du bist seit 6tagen hier angemeldet und hast 31 Beiträge im Corona Thread. 

Nur aus Interesse: wie kommt man darauf sich in einem PC Hardware Forum anzumelden und sich nur im Corona Thread aufzuhalten?


----------



## DerSagler (11. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Du bist seit 6tagen hier angemeldet und hast 31 Beiträge im Corona Thread.
> 
> Nur aus Interesse: wie kommt man darauf sich in einem PC Hardware Forum anzumelden und sich nur im Corona Thread aufzuhalten?



Sag mal hast du jetzt noch andere Probleme oder bin ich so wichtig das man jetzt ständig nachbohren muss. Ich werde meine Gründe haben die von Langeweile über besorgt bis hin zu "mich interessieren andere Meinungen und ich diskutier hier gerne drüber" gehen können. Damit kann man das auch abhaken.


Zu meinem persönlichen Fall nur kurz zusammengefasst da der Vorbeitrag untergegangen ist und es wirklich etwas zusammenhanglos war:
Seit Freitag ist eine Kollegin meiner Frau krank mit klassischen Grippesymptomen. Fieber, Halsschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen etc...
Seit Montag ist meine Frau und ich selbst krank mit leichten Symptomen. Leichtes Fieber, Halskratzen, Kopfschmerzen, schlapp 
Bei der Kollegin wurde jetzt ein Abstrich gemacht mit der Info das auf Influenza getestet wird. 

Da beide als Erzieherinnen arbeiten würde ich persönlich davon ausgehen (hatte ich auch geschrieben) das man eigentlich mit auf Corona testen MÜSSTE.
Falls das nicht passiert was MEINER MEINUNG NACH grob fahrlässig wäre da es in München bereits Fälle gibt passiert im Prinzip gar nichts.
Meine Frau wird sich dann morgen weiter krankschreiben lassen. 
Falls doch ein Corona Test gemacht wird und der positiv sein sollte wird der Kindergarten dicht gemacht, meine Frau wird sicherlich dann auch getestet und die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt dann nahe 100% das wir dann in häuslicher Quarantäne sind. Das sind kurz die Fakten dazu. Ich dachte es ist vielleicht interessant zu dem was man so öffentlich liest und wie dann die Erfahrungen in der Praxis sind.
Es ist aber genauso gut möglich das wir eine normale Grippe/Erkältung haben. Mein wesentlicher Punkt war zusammengefasst nur der das man hier besser nach dem Ausschlussverfahren gehen sollte. 

Das mit Destiny2 hatte ich leider nicht mit Ironie/Scherz gekennzeichnet denn gerade heute bin ich so im Arsch das ich mit dem Laptop im Bett liege und keinerlei Bock habe mich an den Schreibtisch zu setzen um zu zocken.


----------



## shadie (11. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du jetzt noch andere Probleme oder bin ich so wichtig das man jetzt ständig nachbohren muss. Ich werde meine Gründe haben die von Langeweile über besorgt bis hin zu "mich interessieren andere Meinungen und ich diskutier hier gerne drüber" gehen können. Damit kann man das auch abhaken.
> 
> 
> Zu meinem persönlichen Fall nur kurz zusammengefasst da der Vorbeitrag untergegangen ist und es wirklich etwas zusammenhanglos war:
> ...



Darf ich dir einen gut gemeinten Rat geben und dich hierauf verweisen?

YouTube

Das ist das öffentliche Statement was täglich aktualisiert wird vom Robert Koch Institut - die kennen sich sehr gut mit derartigen Problemen aus.

Dass Ihr/eure Freundin nicht getestet werdet liegt wohl daran, dass die Ärzte sich euren Krankheitsverlauf angehört haben und dieser nicht zu Corona passt.
Die Kapazitäten werden für die Fälle gebraucht, auf die das Krankheitsbild passt.
Hast du und deine Frau überhaupt mal mit einem Arzt gesprochen?

Zum Thema Quarantäne.
Ich bin in der IT und viele Kunden von uns (große Firmen) haben Ihr officemitarbeiter heimgeschickt und Homeoffice angesagt.
Viele weitere ordern mobile CLients headsets etc. und bereiten sich darauf vor.
Und das finde ich nur richtig.

Es gilt hierbei die Leute zu schützen, die an dem Kram sterben können.
Vorerkrankte und alte Menschen.
4/5 Menschen werden die Krankheit ohne große Symptome überstehen.

Jetzt hier in Foren hysterisch rum zu rennen und Panik zu verbreiten halte ich für kontraproduktiv.
Genau so wie Hamsterkäufe in Supermärkten, man kommt sich ja schon komisch vor, wenn man Toilettenpapier kaufen muss


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. März 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Zum Thema Quarantäne.
> Ich bin in der IT und viele Kunden von uns (große Firmen) haben Ihr officemitarbeiter heimgeschickt und Homeoffice angesagt.
> Viele weitere ordern mobile CLients headsets etc. und bereiten sich darauf vor.
> Und das finde ich nur richtig.



Arbeite auch im Bereich IT und bei uns sieht es ähnlich aus - darf aktuell jeder vom Home Office aus arbeiten und jeder ist dazu verpflichtet täglich sein Notebook mitzunehmen falls das Unternehmen kurzfristig schließen sollte. Alle Mitarbeiter die geschäftlich oder privat in Krisengebieten unterwegs waren müssen zwei Wochen lang in die Quarantäne und von zuhause aus arbeiten. Einige Veranstaltungen wurden ebenfalls abgesagt. Bei Kundenterminen ist es jetzt untersagt sich die Hände zu schütteln etc.


----------



## shadie (11. März 2020)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Arbeite auch im Bereich IT und bei uns sieht es ähnlich aus - darf aktuell jeder vom Home Office aus arbeiten und jeder ist dazu verpflichtet täglich sein Notebook mitzunehmen falls das Unternehmen kurzfristig schließen sollte. Alle Mitarbeiter die geschäftlich oder privat in Krisengebieten unterwegs waren müssen zwei Wochen lang in die Quarantäne und von zuhause aus arbeiten. Einige Veranstaltungen wurden ebenfalls abgesagt. Bei Kundenterminen ist es jetzt untersagt sich die Hände zu schütteln etc.



Das was diese Unternehmen machen ist ja keine Quarantäne.
Die haben ja nicht mal die Erlaubnis dich in Quarantäne zu schicken.
Quarantäne würde ja bedeuten, du darfst dein Haus nicht mehr verlassen.

Das was diese Unternehmen machen ist, die Mitarbeiter die von zu Hause aus arbeiten können zu schützen.
Sie schicken nicht nur kranke Mitarbeiter heim weil Sie krank sind.
Sie schicken ALLE Mitarbeiter die dazu in der Lage sind von zu Hause aus zu arbeiten, vorsorglich nach Hause. Die kranken sind dann halt krankgeschrieben und die gesunden arbeiten ja "normal weiter".

Wir machen das seit Jahren so - wenn ich mich morgens nicht gut fühle Schnupfen habe oder so, ansonsten aber alles tutti ist und ich arbeiten kann.
Rufe ich kurz in der Firma an sage ich bleibe heute daheim - arbeite aber.
Bei uns ist das "Standard" - ich muss nicht wegen jedem Schnupfen mich krank melden - ich will aber niemand anderen anstecken.
Also bleibe ich daheim - mit nem Schnupfen kann ICH aber noch super arbeiten.

Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied was deren Bedeutung angeht.

Genau so wie die Medien die von "Plünderungen von Einkaufsläden sprechen".
Wenn ich 5 Packungen Klopapier kaufe (warum auch immer), dann habe ich den Laden nicht geplündert.
Dann habe ich Hamsterkäufe getätigt.

Wir müssen mal aufpassen mit den Worten die wir aktuell nutzen.
Es bringt nix Angst zu verbreiten und von Quarantäne/Plünderungen zu sprechen, welche keine sind.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Wir machen das seit Jahren so - wenn ich mich morgens nicht gut fühle Schnupfen habe oder so, ansonsten aber alles tutti ist und ich arbeiten kann.
> Rufe ich kurz in der Firma an sage ich bleibe heute daheim - arbeite aber.
> Bei uns ist das "Standard" - ich muss nicht wegen jedem Schnupfen mich krank melden - ich will aber niemand anderen anstecken.
> Also bleibe ich daheim - mit nem Schnupfen kann ICH aber noch super arbeiten.


Dann sei froh das du von zu Hause aus arbeiten kannst.



> Genau so wie die Medien die von "Plünderungen von Einkaufsläden sprechen".
> Wenn ich 5 Packungen Klopapier kaufe (warum auch immer), dann habe ich den Laden nicht geplündert.
> Dann habe ich Hamsterkäufe getätigt.


Wenn andere nichts mehr bekommen, weil sie nur noch leere Paletten vorfinden ist das schon eine Arte "Plünderung".
Natürlich ist genau genommen eine Plünderung etwas anderes, aber jeder weiß doch das es im übertragenen Sinn gemeint ist.


----------



## DerSagler (11. März 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Jetzt hier in Foren hysterisch rum zu rennen und Panik zu verbreiten halte ich für kontraproduktiv.
> Genau so wie Hamsterkäufe in Supermärkten, man kommt sich ja schon komisch vor, wenn man Toilettenpapier kaufen muss



Wer rennt hysterisch rum und verbreitet Panik. Bitte meine Beiträge nochmal genau lesen.

Hier noch ein recht guter Artikel zum Thema:
Coronavirus: Die Wucht der grossen Zahl - SZ.de

Der Artikel beschreibt eigentlich ganz gut um was es im wesentlichen geht. Ganz pragmatisch betrachtet sieht man jetzt in der Realität in Italien das man an die Grenze kommt. 
Coronavirus in Italien: "Wie ein Tsunami" - DER SPIEGEL

Trotz eigentlich schärferer Maßnahmen als bei uns. Um die Verbreitung jetzt noch in den Griff zu bekommen bzw. das noch zu verlangsamen wird jetzt in Italien der soziale Kontakt auf das nötigste unterbunden. Was auch logisch ist, je später ich die Maßnahmen beschließe die jetzt aus Zwang sowieso kommen desto schwieriger wird es. Es kommt ja auch nicht nur von mir alleine Kritik am Krisenmanagement der Regierung sondern u.A. auch aus Italien. Bzw. es kommen deutliche Warnungen.

Was gut ist, man schwenkt jetzt um und nimmt das Ganze etwas ernster. Es geht mir sicher nicht darum Panik zu verbreiten sondern eher darum das z.B. auch hier den Ernst der Lage erkennt und sich dann entsprechend verantwortungsvoll verhält. Auch hier hat sich das schon etwas gedreht aber wenn du den den Thread von Anfang an durchliest war das nicht immer so. Im Privaten gibt es noch genügend die immer noch meinen es ist alles halb so wild und nur Panikmache.


----------



## shadie (11. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sei froh das du von zu Hause aus arbeiten kannst.
> 
> 
> Wenn andere nichts mehr bekommen, weil sie nur noch leere Paletten vorfinden ist das schon eine Arte "Plünderung".
> Natürlich ist genau genommen eine Plünderung etwas anderes, aber jeder weiß doch das es im übertragenen Sinn gemeint ist.



Bin ich auch - aber nicht weil ich mich an Corona anstecken könnte.
Kann mir gut vorstellen dass teilweise Leute angesteckt waren und es gar nicht richtig mitbekommen haben.
Sondern einfach weil ich mich wenn ich mich nicht gut fühle eben nicht durch die UBahn schleppen muss auf Arbeit sondern genau so produktiv von daheim aus arbeiten kann.

Da wo man kann sollte man Maßnahmen ergreifen um die Ausbreitung eben zu entschleunigen.
Dazu gelten wie im Video genannt eben auch Fußballspiele etc. und Großveranstaltungen.

Bzgl. Plünderung:

"Wikipedia: Mit Plünderung bezeichnet man den Diebstahl oder Raub von Waren und Gütern durch Personen, Gruppen oder Truppen. Plünderungen werden dadurch erleichtert, wenn die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbricht. Dies kommt bei Katastrophen, Tumulten oder Kriegshandlungen vor. "

Also nein von Plünderungen in Supermärkten zu sprechen ist einfach nur falsch, unnötige Panikmache und einfach nur Clickbait der Medienwelt.
Was in solchen Situationen eben null weiterhilft.



DerSagler schrieb:


> Wer rennt hysterisch rum und verbreitet Panik. Bitte meine Beiträge nochmal genau lesen.



Der Beitrag sieht schon wesentlich differenzierter aus .
Ich hatte deinen Beitrag gelesen und mich halt gefragt, ob du schon mal mit einem Arzt gesprochen hast.
Der das fachlich auch einschätzen kann was bei dir los ist.
Oder ob du stark davon ausgehst eben infiziert zu sein und dem Gesundheitssystem daher "schludrigkeit" unterstellst.

Bei vielen Vorgehensweisen steckt ja Methode dahinter.
Bei uns kamen viele Kollegen aus Österreich wieder und waren krank - die wurden alle vom Arzt abgefragt was die Beschwerden sind und von denen hatte keiner Corona - die sind jetzt 3 Tage später auch wieder alle fit.
Sind aber um eben niemanden anzustecken daheim geblieben.

Die Links von dir werde ich mir noch durchlesen.
Ich bediene mich jedoch aktuell sehr gerne lieber direkt bei der Quelle und bei Experten, die eben "unemotional" beurteilen, wie die Situation aktuell ist.
Als mich an Medien zu orientieren, die immer mit den eigenen Gefühlen des Autors verfasst werden.

Und was unsere Regierung angeht - jap die reagieren extrem träge und ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass diese Trägheit bei so einem Thema nicht zum Nachteil für viele wird.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2020)

Coronavirus Conference Gets Canceled Because of Coronavirus


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. März 2020)

Jetzt geht es auch hier los. Erster bestätigter Corona Fall in Schleswig-Flensburg. 
Person in Quarantaene: Erster Corona-Fall im Kreis Schleswig-Flensburg bestaetigt | shz.de


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren. Selbst wenn es jetzt 3 Monate keine Nudeln und kein Klopapier mehr gäbe (was extrem unwahrscheinlich ist) können all die, die das zeug nicht Kiloweise gebunkert haben... naja... einfach was anderes kaufen und essen und andere Tücher/Küchenrolle/Taschentüscher/was weiß ich verwenden.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine Alternativen gäbe für das jetzt weggehamsterte. Es ist auch gar kein problem sich selbst Desinfektionsmittel zu mischen wenn mans denn unbedingt haben will - Spiritus kostet keine 2€/Liter und ist Palettenweise verfügbar. Eine Krise wo WIRKLICH die Regale leer sind und es NIX mehr gibt ist noch weit entfernt. Dann gibts auch keine Hamsterkäufe mehr sondern Plünderungen - kleiner feiner Unterschied.


Warst du in letzter Zeit mal in Supermärkten? Das ist das Ende der Kette. Je nachdem, wie lange diese Zustände anhalten und wie der weitere Verlauf ist, wird es auch im Bereich der Produktion oder der Logistik Probleme geben.

Abgesehen davon, dass leider viele Menschen am Virus sterben, finde ich die derzeitigen Zustände höchst unterhaltsam. Uns ging es viel zu lange viel zu gut. 

Hast du dir mal die Bilder in China angeschaut? Dort waren Plünderungen an der Tagesordnung, als Folge der Quarantäne wegen Corona.


----------



## bynemesis (11. März 2020)

LOL. bin einfach sprachlos was Merkel heute mittag von sich gegeben hat... zu dem thema... 

und sowas ist 'Kanzlerin'.


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon^^. Hier ist die ganze Familie bereits von einem Grippevirusimport aus Rumänien gebeutelt, den wir nur sehr mühsam wieder los werden. Uns würde es für eine ganze Zeit lang erst mal reichen, anstatt direkt mit so einem dicken Hund konfrontiert zu werden.



Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere mich selbst. Unser ganz persönlicher Patient 0 aus Rumänien fährt heute zusammen mit einem Kollegen nach Hause. Der Kollege arbeitet in einer größeren Firma und muß jetzt erst mal für zwei Wochen in häusliche Karantäne bevor er wieder auf Arbeit darf, weil er aus Deutschland kommt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

bynemesis schrieb:


> LOL. bin einfach sprachlos was Merkel heute mittag von sich gegeben hat... zu dem thema...
> 
> und sowas ist 'Kanzlerin'.


Was hast du gegen 'Wir schaffen das'-Rhetorik?


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen 'Wir schaffen das'-Rhetorik?



Die "das haltet ihr schon irgendwie aus" Mentalität?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

bynemesis schrieb:


> LOL. bin einfach sprachlos was Merkel heute mittag von sich gegeben hat... zu dem thema...
> 
> und sowas ist 'Kanzlerin'.


Was meinst Du? Das war doch alles bekannt. Sie hat es klar und deutlich in einfachen Worten zusammengefasst und endlich einmal einen Ausblick auf zukünftige Maßnahmen gegeben. Dazu den engen Kontakt zur Wissenschaft erklärt, und das Wissen und folglich Maßnahmen sich täglich ändern können. Es waren besonnene, gut gewählte und ehrliche Worte. Das ziel ist doch klar. jeder muss jetzt einmal durch, langsam und dosiert. Und genau richtig. Forschen, forschen, forschen, also Medikamten und Impfstoffe. Da wird jetzt Geld reingepumt. Sehr gut. Und dazu schaut man auf wirtschaftliche Maßnahmen um insgesamt einen sinnvollen Kompromiss zu bekommen. 

Der Hinweis mit "Föderalismus soll nicht die Möglichkeit geben, Verantwortung abzuschieben ist der Hieb auf Spahn, der empfiehlt anstatt anzuweisen. Er kann anweisen. Endlich erklärt er den jungen, dass sie zwar nicht gefährdet sind, aber ihre Eltern und Großeltern anstecken, also aufpassen. Und das Robert Kochinstitut spricht auch vorhandenes Wissen und Nichtwissen aus. Und stellt endlich deutloch heraus, dass wie am ANFANG sind, nicht kurz vor dem Höhepunkt.

Perfekt. Ich bin zufrieden. Mutti zieht hinter den Kulissen jetzt die Fäden. Nur Spahn  schwafelt herum. weil er weiß, dass er Wochen Zeit verschwendet hat. Und ja, was heute deutlich gedagt wurde, hätte man genauso vor vier Wochen sagen können.

gesamte Pressekonferenz YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2020)

In Regierungskreisen ist man halt hin und her gerissen: Einerseits könnte Corvid-19 das Rentenproblem abmildern, weil Rentenempfänger zur Hauptrisikogruppe gehören. Anderseits gehört man als Berufspolitiker nur allzu oft ebenfalls dazu. </zynismus>


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die "das haltet ihr schon irgendwie aus" Mentalität?


Ach, das bricht uns doch keinen Zacken aus der Corona.




Mahoy schrieb:


> In Regierungskreisen ist man halt hin und her gerissen: Einerseits könnte Corvid-19 das Rentenproblem abmildern, weil Rentenempfänger zur Hauptrisikogruppe gehören. Anderseits gehört man als Berufspolitiker nur allzu oft ebenfalls dazu. </zynismus>


Das ist ja die Super 3 in 1 Lösung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In Regierungskreisen ist man halt hin und her gerissen:


Das ist nicht zynisch, dass ist falsch


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Käppchen: Ich sag welcome.

BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zynisch, dass ist falsch



Mehr noch, es ist meinerseits noch nicht einmal ernst gemeint. Die Senioren sind die zuverlässigste Wählergruppe, die würden nicht einmal "geopfert", _wenn_ man in der Regierung zynisch wäre.

Jetzt aber mal wieder ernsthaft: Tatsächlich ist es so, dass man es in Sachen Sprachregelung keinem Recht machen kann: Irgend jemand wird immer behaupten, es wäre entweder Kleinrederei oder Panikmache. Und die, die aus dem Munde der Kanzlerin hören wollen, dass wir alle draufgehen werden, gewöhnen sich besser an die Enttäuschung - egal ob es nun der Fall sein wird oder nicht. Es ist die Aufgabe der Politik, Durchhalteparolen auszugeben, weil diese bestenfalls anfeuern oder schlimmstenfalls trösten. 

Nebenbei, vor einer halben Stunde kam mein Laborergebnis: Negativ auf Covid-19, lediglich erwartungsgemäß Antikörper für Influenza. Somit hat SARS-COV-2 zumindest bei mir noch alle Chancen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Käppchen: Ich sag welcome.
> BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT



Hast du immer noch nicht gelernt, Artikel zu Ende zu lesen?

Aus deiner Quelle:


> Hier gilt es allerdings zu beachten, dass Fälle erst in die PKS eingehen, wenn sie von der Polizei zu Ende ermittelt wurden. So ist für den deutlichen Anstieg maßgeblich, dass die 81 deutschen Opfer des islamistischen Anschlags am Berliner Breitscheidplatz im Dezember 2016 erst 2018 in die PKS eingingen. Von ihnen wurden sechs Personen getötet und 75 verletzt. „Aufgrund der Erfassungsmodalitäten der PKS werden die 81 deutschen Opfer unabhängig vom Verletzungsgrad als Opfer eines vollendeten Tötungsdelikts erfasst“, erklärt das BKA.



Wenn sich kein Islamist erbarmt und dieses Jahr noch schnell ein paar Deutsche (die übrigens auch einen Migrationshintergrund haben können) umbringt, sieht die es für 2019 und 2020 düster aus für die rechte Ecke. Die führen nämlich bereits 2018 *trotzdem* haushoch und dank, ähem, zahlreicher "verwirrter Einzeltäter" in den kommenden Statistiken erst recht.

Natürlich nur, wenn wir bis dahin nicht alle an Covid-19 eingegangen sind, um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch nicht gelernt, Artikel zu Ende zu lesen?
> 
> Aus deiner Quelle:
> 
> ...


Soso, das ändert natürlich anders.

"Als in der vergangenen Woche die PKS 2018 wieder einen erhöhten Anteil der Ausländer (30,5 Prozent) und der Zuwanderer (8,6 Prozent) an den zu Straftaten (ohne ausländerrechtliche Delikte) ermittelten Tatverdächtigen ergab – Zuwanderer stellen rund zwei Prozent und Ausländer rund 13 Prozent der Bevölkerung"

Da brauchst du doch nicht mit der "rechten Ecke" zu kommen.


----------



## JePe (11. März 2020)

Die viel spannendere Frage ist ohnehin: was hat ein fast ein Jahr alter Artikel ueber die PKS in diesem Topic verloren?


----------



## Tengri86 (11. März 2020)

Coronavirus Update (Live): 124,775 Cases and 4,585 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

198 Tode in Italien und die kritische Fällen haben sich um die 1000 erhöht, hoffentlich bekommen wir nicht solche Ausmaßen. = (



„Aktuell keine Plätze auf den Intensivstationen mehr“

Und genau diese Betreuung scheint, glaubt man dem Bürgermeister der norditalienischen Stadt Bergamo, Giorgio Gori, angesichts der wachsenden Fallzahlen, immer schwieriger zu werden.

Gori schrieb am Dienstag in einem dramatischen Tweet:
“Auch die Zahl der Patienten in Intensivtherapie kann täuschen. Es scheint nur so, als ob der Anstieg sich abgeschwächt habe. Denn in der Realität gibt es aktuell keine Plätze auf den Intensivstationen mehr (es werden unter großer Mühe gerade neue geschaffen). Patienten, die nicht behandelt werden können, lässt man sterben.”


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2020)

Sicher bekommen wir die und das ist nur der Anfang.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. März 2020)

Coronavirus: WHO erklaert Covid-19 zur Pandemie - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2020)

Manche behaupten Indien wäre sicher... Why Corona has no chance in India - Album on Imgur


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Knorkator haben die Bevölkerung schon vor Jahren darauf vorbereitet. Es gibt keinen Grund zur Panik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7-60tyLQhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O18d9zxEr-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2020)

Die Frage ist, ob die handvoll Prozent Hamsterkäufer die Schuldigen sind an leeren Regalen oder obs doch die übertriebene Just-in-Time Gewinnmaximierung ohne Lagerhaltung der ganzen Lieferanten/Kaufhäuser ist.

Man betrachte das mal nüchtern - die allermeisten Leute sind noch NICHT losgezogen um kiloweise Nudeln zu kaufen, das waren nur ein paar wenige. Und dennoch ist weitflächig über Wochen von vieloen Produkten nichts mehr lieferbar. Klar verhalten sich diese Leute gemeinschaftlich gesehen egoistisch/falsch aber unser System ist auch so auf Kante genäht dass es bereits durch so einen kleinen Peak umgeschmissen wird.

Was passiert denn, wenn WIRKLICH Panik ausbricht und statt 5-10% auf einmal 50-80% der Leute in die Läden stürmen würden? Ich fühle mich schon etwas unbehaglich wenn ich sehe, dass so kleine Verhaltensänderungen eines so kleinen Teiles der Bevölkerung wie aktuell bereits zur Folge haben dass ganze Lieferketten wochenlang zum erliegen kommen. Daran sieht man wie labil und unvorbereitet die ganzen Systeme sind - alles auf maximale Effizienz im Normalfall getrimmt, sobald wir unerwartet 10-20% über Normal liegen crashts.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Was ist daran verwerflich, dass jemand seine eigenen Vorräte aufstockt? Natürlich kann man es auch übertreiben, aber grundsätzlich ist das vollkommen rational. 

Wer diesem "ist nur ne Grippe"-Gelaber geglaubt hat, ist selbst schuld. 

Habe vor kurzem über 100 Liter Wasser gekauft. Im Großhandel sind alle Regale voll. Das einzige, was fehlt, ist Desinfektionsmittel (also im Großmarkt), denn ich werde keines kaufen.

Der eine kauft Nahrung, der andere... 
Corona laesst Porno-Kaeufe explodieren: In NRW und Italien steigen die Erotik-Kaeufe  -
	Wirtschaft -
	Bild.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2020)

Das ist in einem JIT System halt Kontraproduktiv und es gibt auch wenn Corona keine normale Grippe ist keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass die Nahrungsmittelversorgung o.Ä.
auf der Kippe steht auch wenn Produkt xy nicht mehr so gut lieferbar ist. Wir haben eine massive Überproduktion und die Leute werfen massiv Lebensmittel weg, wir haben einen großen Puffer.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Für die einsamen Coronastunden


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Was ist daran verwerflich, dass jemand seine eigenen VorrÃ¤te aufstockt?



Nichts - so lange man es nicht völlig unverhältnismäßig betreibt (etwa jetzt 50 Kilo Nudeln kauft).
Das meine ich ja - unser aktuelles System ist nicht in der Lage auch nur annähernd den Bedarf abzufedern wenn jetzt jeder Deutsche morgen gleichzeitig nur eine 500g - Packung Nudeln kaufen wollte. Es gibt dafür nicht genug Lagerhaltung (da normalerweise ja viel weniger gekauft wird als ~40.000 Tonnen Nudeln).

Deswegen sage ich ja es wird sich zu einfach gemacht da den Hamsterern alleine die Schuld zu geben dass stellenweise nix mehr da ist. In den 80er/90er Jahren als wir noch nicht hocheffizient waren wäre das gar kein Thema gewesen - nach den ersten 100 Hamsterkäufern am Nudelregal hätte der Lagermitarbeiter die nächste Palette mit der Eidechse reingeschoben und der Laden sich über großen Umsatz gefreut. Heute muss nachbestellt werden, der Lieferant ist auch blank, muss nachbestellen, der hersteller hat auch kein Lager, muss nachproduzieren usw. und das Regal steht ne Woche leer.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Ich habe immer einen großen Vorrat an Pasta da. Das liegt nicht einmal am italienischen Blut mütterlicherseits. 

Man wartet ja auch nicht erst auf ne Katastrophe, um dann vorzusorgen. 

Das größere Problem ist, dass Mensche sich so sehr daran gewöhnt haben, dass man alles zu jeder Zeit kaufen kann, dass sie wohl nicht einmal eine Woche überstünden.

Dennoch ist jeder Volljährige selbst dafür verantwortlich, wozu er den Keks in seinem Kopf nutzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nichts - so lange man es nicht völlig unverhältnismäßig betreibt (etwa jetzt 50 Kilo Nudeln kauft).


Wieso? Wir leben im Kapitalismus. In vier Wochen kann sie zum zehnfachen Preis verkaufen. Bist Du etwa  Kommunist? 

Das Gute an dieser Krise ist, dass danach sicherlich ein paar Systemdiskussionen beginnen. Wollen wir wirklich private und gewinnmaximierte Krankenhäuser, wollen wir Kranke als Kostenfaktor ansehen, etc


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Das größere Problem ist, dass Mensche sich so sehr daran gewöhnt haben, dass man alles zu jeder Zeit kaufen kann.



Exakt. Und sie haben sich nicht nur bei Produkten sondern auch bei  Dienstleistungen daran gewöhnt dass ja immer alles sofort verfügbar ist.

Wenn  ich Leute sehe die vorm Aldi stehen und flennen weil das  Desinfektionsmittel wieder alle ist denke ich mir immer arme Menschheit.  Erstens hat man sowas einfach zu Hause. Immer. Genau wie Nudeln und  Reis und Klopapier und Seife. Die Vorräte dahingehend sollten immer für  zwei, drei Wochen reichen (es müssen ja keine Monate sein). Aber zweitens ists im Falle von  Desinfektionsmittel gar kein Problem sich sowas selbst zu machen, selbst  wenn mans nicht weiß sagt einem das Google in 5 Sekunden - aber  Selbstständigkeit ist ebenso offenbar bei vielen verlernt worden. 
Wenn  ich sehe dass Desinfektionsmittelregale leergefegt sind und daneben ne  Palette Spiritus unangetastet da steht muss ich schon ein bisschen  grinsen. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wieso? Wir leben im Kapitalismus. In vier Wochen kann sie zum zehnfachen Preis verkaufen. Bist Du etwa  Kommunist?


In so ner Situation geht das, ja.

Ich hab vor langer Zeit (habs glaub ich schon erwähnt) ne große Kiste NRG5 gekauft für den Fall dass es mal nix gibt und meine "normalen" Vorräte aufgebraucht sind. Das Zeug hält ja Jahrzehnte.
Damals kostete eine Packung (=1 Person 1 Tag versorgt) 3,80€. Momentan bewegen wir uns bei ca. 30€!
Wenn ich das geahnt hätte hätt ich das zeug palettenweise geordert und jetztn Stand aufgemacht. Aktionspreis 20€.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wieso? Wir leben im Kapitalismus. In vier Wochen kann sie zum zehnfachen Preis verkaufen. Bist Du etwa  Kommunist?


Die Geldgier der einen Gruppe rechtfertigt nicht die endlose Naivität und Kurzsichtigkeit der anderen.

@ Alk
Haha, habe ich mir letztens auch gedacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab vor langer Zeit (habs glaub ich schon erwähnt) ne große Kiste NRG5 gekauft


Ich werde mir jetzt ein paar Kilogramm Linsen, Erbsen und Bohnen kaufen, dazu ein paar Liter Öl. Kostet alles nix, hält sich Ewigkeiten und gibt leckerers Essen.

Gesundheitsämter sollten die Option bekommen, privat angebotene Hygiene Artikel wie Masken, Mundschutz und Desinfektionsmittel etc. sofort beschlagnahmen zu dürfen.



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Die Geldgier der einen Gruppe rechtfertigt  nicht die endlose Naivität und Kurzsichtigkeit der anderen.


Wir hatten bei uns über Jahrzehnte iene groß geschriebene soziale Marktwirtschaft. Seit 25 Jahren wird das sozial immer kleiner und im Gegensatz dafür die soziale Härte immer größer geschrieben. Ein bisschen Besinnung auf Humanismus wird helfen. nach dem Coranavirus wird die Gesellschaft und die Wirtschaft eine andere sein als heute. Das ist meine Prognose. Ich richtige mich gerade auch unschöne Zeiten ein. Wir werden in den nächsten Monaten hässliche Bilder sehen. Und wir werden Fragen stellen, ob es z.B. sinnvoll war, die Betten in Krankenhäusern von 700.000 im Jahre 2010 auf heute 500.000 zusammen zu streichen, wir werden Fragen, ob entfernte Großkliniken in allen Fälle basser als das Kommunale Krankenhaus  sind, etc.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gesundheitsämter sollten die Option bekommen, privat angebotene Hygiene Artikel wie Masen, Mundschutz Desifaktionsmittel etc. sofort beschlagnahmen zu dürfen.


Klingt nach totalitärem Staat? 

Die Bundesregierung und co. hatten 2 Monate Zeit, um sich vorzubereiten. Stattdessen hat man mit völliger Inkompetenz und Planlosigkeit geglänzt. Um das auszugleichen, soll man nun fleißig beschlagnahmen?

Halte es ebenso für verwerflich, wenn jemand in dieser Lage versucht, an Desinfektionsmitteln zu verdienen, aber die Schuldigen sind sie wohl kaum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Klingt nach totalitärem Staat?


Klingt nach: _"Plünderer werden standrechtlich erschossen"_

Ich sagte doch, ich stehe auf soziale Marktwirtschaft und nicht auf kapitalistische Exzesse.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Wieso willst du denjenigen auf die Finger klopfen, die sich im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegen und nicht denen, die diese Gesetze zu verantworten haben? 

Verzeihung, keinerlei Verständnis dafür. Wenn, dann bekämpft man die Ursache, aber nicht die Symptome.

Um bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben: Hängt denjenigen, der Plündern legalisiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wenn, dann bekämpft man die Ursache, aber nicht die Symptome.


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Was spricht gegen das Requirieren von lebenswichtigen Dingen, die Einzelpersonen nicht benötigen? Wer als nicht Gewerbetreibender 100.000 Masken gebunkert hat, dem kann man ohne Einschränkung 99.000 zum regulären Einkaufspreis wegnehmen. Damit behält er genug für den Selbstschutz und hat keine finanziellen Einbußen gemacht.

Ansonsten können die Gesundheitsämter ganz einfach jeden schwarzen Markt für bestimmte Produktgruppen verbieten. Das geht innerhalb von 5min. Das Infektionsschutzgesetz erlaubt solche Maßnahmen.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3IyVdm5TyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer als nicht Gewerbetreibender 100.000 Masken gebunkert hat, dem kann man ohne Einschränkung 99.000 zum regulären Einkaufspreis wegnehmen. Damit behält er genug für den Selbstschutz und hat keine finanziellen Einbußen gemacht.
> 
> Ansonsten können die Gesundheitsämter ganz einfach jeden schwarzen Markt für bestimmte Produktgruppen verbieten. Das geht innerhalb von 5min. Das Infektionsschutzgesetz erlaubt solche Maßnahmen.


Gut, bei der Menge ist das etwas anderes. In diesem Fall ist eine Beachlagnahmung der Masken dennoch nicht angebracht. Stattdessen sollte derjenige sämtliche Steuern nachzahlen, die ein gewerblicher Anbieter auch zu verrichten hätte. Damit beschäftigt sich dann das Finanzamt.

Schützt aber nicht im geringsten davor, dass gewerbliche Anbieter entsprechende Märkte leerkaufen und die Artikel ebenso zu erhöhten Preisen veräußern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

Bunken von Lebensmitteln über Mengen hinaus, die man für Notfälle benötigt, ist völlig überflüssig, weil Lebenamittelgeschäfte natürlich IMMER geöffnetet haben werden. Siehe China mit extrem strengen Maßnahmen siehe Italien jetzt:

_Italiens Ministerpräsident Conte kündigt im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus  drastische Maßnahmen an: Bis auf Apotheken und Supermärkte bleiben alle  Läden vorerst geschlossen._
Coronavirus: Italien schliesst alle Geschaefte und Restaurants - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. März 2020)

Was bringt mir ein geöffnetes Geschäft, in dem die Regale leer sind?

In China kam es in letzter Zeit vermehrt zu Plünderungen. Was soll ich da sehen?
Liveleak?


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2020)

In der Lombardei Region gibt es eine alarmierende Tendenz: Der Anteil der 30-45 jÃ¤hrigen Patienten, die ICU benÃ¶tigen ( intensive care unit), steigt stetig an. Momentan liegt sie bei 9%.
Coronavirus, <<aumentano i nuovi pazienti tra i 30 e i 45 anni>> - Giornale di brescia


> 65enni: essi rappresentano il 59% dei ricoverati in terapia intensiva. Ma il 33% delle persone intubate (anche a Brescia) ha tra i 50 ed i 64 anni. E lâ€™ 8% unâ€™etÃ* compresa tra 25 e 49 anni.


In der Brescia Proviz betrÃ¤gt der Anteil 8% (25 - 49 Jahre alt). Die Gegend ist nach Bergamo die am stÃ¤rksten betroffene Provinz von Lombardei:
Quelle:
Coronavirus Brescia, ultimi dati: 125 morti e 1300 contagiati, 3500 in quarantena Autocertificazione, scarica il modulo | La mappa dei contagi - Corriere.it


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> In der Lombardei Region gibt es eine alarmierende Tendenz: Der Anteil der 30-45 jÃ¤hrigen Patienten, die ICU benÃ¶tigen ( intensive care unit), steigt stetig an. Momentan liegt sie bei 9%.


Wo kommen die 9%  her? Im Text stehen sie nicht



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Was bringt mir ein geöffnetes Geschäft, in dem die Regale leer sind?


Du wirst imer genug Lebensmittel bekommen. Vielleicht nicht alles, aber genug, um satt zu werden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. März 2020)

Sorry, falscher Link:
🔴 CORONA VIRUS: in terapia intensiva uno su tre ha tra 50 e 64 anni | BsNews.it - Brescia News


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sorry, falscher Link:
>  CORONA VIRUS: in terapia intensiva uno su tre ha tra 50 e 64 anni | BsNews.it - Brescia News


Gut, Danke. Es ist aber eine etwas andere Aussage. 9% der Intensivpatienten sind 25-40 Jahre alt. Dass bedeutet nicht, dass 9% der eingelieferten 25-40 Jährigen Intensivmedizin benötigt. 

Interssant ist es trotzdem


----------



## DaXXes (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gut, Danke. Es ist aber eine etwas andere Aussage. 9% der Intensivpatienten sind 25-40 Jahre alt. Dass bedeutet nicht, dass 9% der eingelieferten 25-40 Jährigen Intensivmedizin benötigt.
> 
> Interssant ist es trotzdem



Allerdings, es hieß doch sonst immer, gerade bei jüngeren Patienten würde die Krankheit vergleichsweise mild verlaufen ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDc_6KRaX6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Allerdings, es hieß doch sonst immer, gerade bei jüngeren Patienten würde die Krankheit vergleichsweise mild verlaufen ...


Heute kam der ersten zweijährige mit Lungenentzündung ins Krankenhaus

Potsdamer Klinikum: Zweijaehriges Kind mit Coronavirus infiziert  | rbb24


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2020)

'ne schwere Grippe hatte ich auch mit 4 Jahren und 4 Jahre später nochmal + Lungenentzündung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. März 2020)

Aus Wuhan. So kanns hier auch kommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9phA-zBcOnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

So jetzt klappt es wieder mit dem normalen Account.

Ich glaube immer mehr Menschen sogar in D wird klar das es langsam ernst wird.

YouTube
In dem Video wird ein Tweet kommentiert der über die Situation in Italien berichtet. 
Da immer mehr solcher (Front)Berichte kommen die sich auch inhaltlich decken sollte man das mal als Fakt hinnehmen.
Wir sehen gerade mit eigenen Augen und quasi direkt vor unserer Haustür wie das italienische Gesundheitssystem kollabiert.
Italien will nochmals die Maßnahmen verschärfen. Siehe auch den Vorbeiträgen hier. 

Wie sieht es bei uns aus? 
YouTube

Die Länder um uns tlw. mit weit weniger Fällen schliessen ihre Schulen und Kindergärten, nur wir nicht. 
Corona an Schulen: „Zwangsferien stehen nicht zur Debatte“ „Bundesweite Zwangsferien stehen nicht zur Debatte“ / „Die Kommunen muessen wissen, wann Schulen geschlossen werden koennen“ - WELT

Ich wunder mich eigentlich nur noch über die gnadenlose Ignoranz und Arroganz. Es ist absehbar das wir italienische Verhältnisse bekommen. Es wäre gut wenn wir bereits jetzt wesentlich drastischere Maßnahmen einleiten BEVOR wir in dem Stadium sind wie jetzt Italien. Aber man wartet weiter ab. 
Bei uns fehlt es immer noch an Schutzausrüstung...hier hat sich in den letzten zwei Wochen wenig getan wenn man sich Erfahrungsberichte/Interviews von Ärzten anhört/liest

Hab die Frage ja schon öfters gestellt.
Welche Gründe/Maßnahmen hinsichtlich Krisenmanagement sprechen dafür das wir keine italienischen Verhältnisse bekommen sollten bzw. die die jetzige Ausbreitung verlangsamen?
In Italien hat es trotz schäferer Maßnahmen ja nicht gereicht. Nachweislich und für alle sichtbar. 

Knorkator ist supi...die haben sogar einen Spahn Song 
YouTube

Mir tun diejenigen leid die das am Ende ausbaden dürfen, an vorderster Front die Ärzte, Schwestern, Pfleger (und viele andere wie Rettungsdienste, Altenpfleger etc) 
Gerade jetzt zeigt sich und wird sich immer mehr zeigen wer die wahren Leistungsträger unserer Gesellschaft sind. 
Alle Panikmache? Ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Das hat jetzt alles nichts mehr mit Panikmache zu tun sondern lässt sich anhand der Realität ableiten.
Wie saudumm der Vergleich zur Grippe ist zeigen die Zahlen aus Italien von gestern. Die 200 Grippetoten die wir seit Oktober 2019 in D hatten bei 120k diagnostizierten Fällen haben wir alleine gestern an einem Tag in Italien gehabt...aber es ist ja reine Hysterie und Panikmache auch nur anzunehmen das sowas hier in D passieren könnte...undenkbar...


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2020)

Wir müssen in Deutschland endlich wie Italien handeln.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen in Deutschland endlich wie Italien handeln.


Kurz und knackig auf den Punkt gebracht. Das endlich könnte man noch groß und fett machen.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2020)

Das will sich Deutschland nicht leisten...der Staat hock auf seinen Milliarden. Wenn's um das abkassieren der Bürger geht, sind se schnell, wenn der Bürger was bekommt, hat's Zeit. Man nimmt's halt hin, das die Rentenkassen entlasten werden, Win-Win Für Deutschland.


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2020)

Die Menschen verstehen halt exponentielles Wachstum nicht. 

Wenn sich die Anzahl der Infizierten alle 4-6 Tage verdoppelt und wir nun bei rund 1500 bekannten Fällen sind und die Inkubationszeit rund 10 Tage beträgt. Sind heute bereits 6000 Menschen infiziert. In 5 Tagen dann rund 12.000, in 10 Tagen 24.000, in 15 Tagen 48.000, in 20 Tagen 96.000, in 25 Tagen 192.000, in 30 Tagen 384.000, in 35 Tagen 768.000, in 40 Tagen 1.536.000....

Wir haben in Deutschland rund 25.000 Intensivbetten, die aber nicht alle für Corona zur Verfügung stehen. Rund 10% der Infizierten brauchen Intensivbetten -> Ergo ist spätestens in 25 Tagen das Gesundheitssystem zusammen gebrochen wenn man die Infektionsrate nicht massiv reduziert.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Das Wachstum ist aber nicht rein exponentiell...


----------



## JePe (12. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denjenigen auf die Finger klopfen, die sich im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegen und nicht denen, die diese Gesetze zu verantworten haben?
> 
> Verzeihung, keinerlei Verständnis dafür. Wenn, dann bekämpft man die Ursache, aber nicht die Symptome.
> 
> Um bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben: Hängt denjenigen, der Plündern legalisiert.



Ob sich im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegt wird oder bereits Wucher vorliegt, ist zumindest fragwuerdig und waere im Einzelfall zu pruefen. Eine Beschlagnahme zur Sicherung oeffentlicher Belange ist prinzipiell zwar auch moeglich, aber die Huerden dafuer sind hoch. Solange aber "Arschlochsein" mit Verweis auf Luecken im Gesetz abgetan und mit dem Finger nach oben gezeigt wird, haben wir ohnehin ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## JePe (12. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Gründe haben die von Langeweile über besorgt bis hin zu "mich interessieren andere Meinungen und ich diskutier hier gerne drüber" gehen können.



Wobei die Theorie mit dem gesperrten Account deutlich plausibler ist, nicht wahr geisilein?


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2020)

Corona macht auch vor Prominenz nicht halt:Tom Hanks und Rita Wilson mit Coronavirus infiziert - DER SPIEGEL

Aber es scheint ihnen wohl sonst gut zu gehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

Bei uns wurden jetzt die Vorlesungen um mindestens zwei Wochen verschoben.


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2020)

Einreise in Indien verboten.
Einreise in die USA verboten.
Alle Messen werden abgesagt.
Cannstatter Wasen Frühlingsfest wird abgesagt.
....
Italien schließt alle Geschäfte bis auf Lebensmittelläden und Apotheken.
und und und......

Von einer Grippe direkt in die Wirtschaftskrise.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wobei die Theorie mit dem gesperrten Account deutlich plausibler ist, nicht wahr geisilein?



Ach JePe wie sehr ich mir Mühe beim verstecken gegeben habe siehst du am Nick wenn du dir das YouTube Video in meiner Sig anschaust. 
Dachte eigentlich es wird wirklich für den letzten Deppen sichtbar wenn ich direkt im Beitrag dann schreibe "So jetzt klappt es wieder mit dem normalen Account."

Also Respekt vor der Gehirnleistung das du mich quasi "enttarnt" hast 
Die Motivation hier zu schreiben...hat sich durch einen anderen Account nicht geändert.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

DerSagler schrieb:


> Zu meinem persönlichen Fall nur kurz zusammengefasst da der Vorbeitrag untergegangen ist und es wirklich etwas zusammenhanglos war:
> Seit Freitag ist eine Kollegin meiner Frau krank mit klassischen Grippesymptomen. Fieber, Halsschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen etc...
> Seit Montag ist meine Frau und ich selbst krank mit leichten Symptomen. Leichtes Fieber, Halskratzen, Kopfschmerzen, schlapp
> Bei der Kollegin wurde jetzt ein Abstrich gemacht mit der Info das auf Influenza getestet wird.
> ...


 Kurzes Update:

Die Kollegin ist weiterhin krank, hat immer noch Fieber und Halsschmerzen und klassische Grippesymptome. 
Der Test kam heute Vormittag zurück und jetzt ist es sicher! Es ist keine Grippe. 
Da man nur auf Grippe getestet hat aber nicht auf Covid kann man jetzt nur Grippe ausschliessen. Nur was es jetzt genau ist weis keine Sau.

Meine Frau ist auch nach wie vor krank. Fieber, Halsschmerzen etc..
Mit dem Hintergrund das sie als Erzieherin direkten Kontakt zu den Kindern, Kollegen, Eltern und Großeltern der Kinder hat wollte sie sich jetzt beim Arzt direkt auf Covid testen lassen.
Keine Chance. Nur wenn man aus einem Risikogebiet kommt oder direkten Kontakt zu einem Covid Infizierten hatte wird getestet. Das in München bereits viele Schulen, Kindergärten dicht gemacht worden sind in unmittelbarer Nähe zu dem Kindergarten gilt nicht. Die Chefin meiner Frau war dann auch sehr "erstaunt" das nicht mal in so einem Fall ein Test gemacht wird.

Mich würde jetzt interessieren ob jemand hier evtl such im öffentlichen Bereich arbeitet und ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
Wie sieht es z.B. bei Altenpflegern aus die jetzt eine Erkältung oder Grippe haben und jetzt nicht wissen was es ist oder war. Evtl. leicht krank in die Arbeit gegangen sind?
Können sich die auch nicht testen lassen?


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen in Deutschland endlich wie Italien handeln.



Zu spät. Da hätten wir schon vor Jahrzehnten anfangen müssen, unser Gesundheitssystem noch stärker zu vernachlässigen, als wir es ohnehin getan haben. Und wo sollen wir rückwirkend die ganze Korruption im Gesundheitssektor hernehmen?

Das ist einfach unrealistisch. Wir müssen das nach ureigener deutscher Methode gegen die Wand fahren, nämlich durch das Setzen falscher Prioritäten und ausufernden Stuhltanz in Regierungskreisen, wenn es darum geht, die Verantwortung für unbequeme Entscheidungen zu übernehmen.

Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten. Aber bitte gründlich desinfizieren.


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2020)

Ich würde garnichts schließen. Soll sich die Grippe doch ausbreiten, dann haben wir es hinter uns. 
Gibt es denn Belege das Covid19 krass ultra gefährlicher ist, als die uns bekannte Grippe?
Werden Menschen millionenfach sterben?
Erwachen Leichen bei der Obduktion und beißen Ärzte?


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

Das Problem ist nicht die Gesamtzahl der Infizierten, sondern, dass die in kurzer Zeit auftreten und die schweren Fälle alle gleichzeitig behandelt werden müssten.

Zur Schwere gibt es verschiedene statistische Bewertungen:
Zahlen, bitte! 3,4 % Coronavirus-Fallsterblichkeit, eine "false Number"? Etwas Pandemie-Statistik | heise online

Für den Einzelnen zählen die auf Seite 3 des Artikels genannten Risiko-Faktoren für einen sehr schweren bis tödlichen Verlauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Belege das Covid19 krass ultra gefährlicher ist, als die uns bekannte Grippe?


Ja



Rizzard schrieb:


> Werden Menschen millionenfach sterben?


Es werden 500.000 erwartet, wenn  jeder perfekte medizinische Versorgung bekommt, ohne Versorgung werden es ca, 2-5 Millionen werden. Dazu einige Millionen Invalide, deren Lunge nach der Infektion keinerlei Belastung mehr zulässt. Also völlig "harmlos"


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es werden 500.000 erwartet, wenn  jeder perfekte medizinische Versorgung bekommt, ohne Versorgung werden es ca, 2-5 Millionen werden. Dazu einige Millionen Invalide, deren Lunge nach der Infektion keinerlei Belastung mehr zulässt.



In China, Deutschland oder weltweit?


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde garnichts schließen. Soll sich die Grippe doch ausbreiten, dann haben wir es hinter uns.
> Gibt es denn Belege das Covid19 krass ultra gefährlicher ist, als die uns bekannte Grippe?


Es gibt halt keinen Impfstoff dagegen.
Wenn du dich aber als gesunder Mensch ohne Vorerkrankungen damit ansteckst, ist das nicht gefährlicher als die "normale" Grippe - klassische Erkältungssymptome eben.
Gehörst du aber dem älteren Semester an und hast u.U. bereits ein einschneidendes Leiden, wie z.B. Herz/Kreislaufschwäche, Diabetes, etc.. dann kann dich das härter treffen.

Deshalb wird ja so ein Zinober drum veranstaltet. Es geht darum, jene gefährdete Menschen nicht der Krankheit auszusetzen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man tonnenweise Nudeln, Klopapier und schon gar kein Desinfektionsmittel horten bzw. klauen soll, wie es ja derzeit leider ziemlich viele Idioten vormachen.
Da frage ich mich ja dauernd: Gehören die auch zu den 10%, die sich jedes Jahr gegen die Grippe (Influenza) impfen lassen?


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es werden 500.000 erwartet, wenn  jeder perfekte medizinische Versorgung bekommt, ohne Versorgung werden es ca, 2-5 Millionen werden. Dazu einige Millionen Invalide, deren Lunge nach der Infektion keinerlei Belastung mehr zulässt. Also völlig "harmlos"


Es wird erwartet, dass Corona hierzulande ebenso "Standard" wird, wie Influenza.
Da kannst' dich also gerne drauf einstellen - Carpe diem.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde garnichts schließen. Soll sich die Grippe doch ausbreiten, dann haben wir es hinter uns.
> Gibt es denn Belege das Covid19 krass ultra gefährlicher ist, als die uns bekannte Grippe?
> Werden Menschen millionenfach sterben?
> Erwachen Leichen bei der Obduktion und beißen Ärzte?



Da es zum ersten Ausbruch einer Covid 19 Pandemie gerade kommt, wissen wir leider noch nicht ob am Ende nur eine Handvoll Menschen überleben ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In China, Deutschland oder weltweit?


80 Millionen  x 70% "Durchseuchung" x 1% Totesfälle sind ca. 500.000 Tote in Deutschland.
Ohne medizinische Versorgung wird die Anzahl merklich steigen.



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Da es zum ersten Ausbruch einer Covid 19  Pandemie gerade kommt, wissen wir leider noch nicht ob am Ende nur eine  Handvoll Menschen überleben ...


Richtig, siehe twelve monkeys. Es gibt erste Hinweise, dass die Immunisierung nur wenige Monate beträgt und das zweit, dritt und viert Infektion jeweils merklich schlimmer verlaufen werden. Erste theoretische Hinweise, keine Beweise und keine Daten. Wir werden schneller Medikamente und Impfmittel haben, da bin ich völlig unbesorgt.

Ich persönlich bin trotzdem immer noch dafür, nicht jeden Weltbürger einmal zur Immunisierung die Seuche durchleben zu lassen, ich bin immer noch für konsequenzes eindämmen. Das muss dann aber weltweit passieren. Das wäre für wenige Monate extrem schmerzlich, dann wäre das Thema durch.


----------



## Rolk (12. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Belege das Covid19 krass ultra gefährlicher ist, als die uns bekannte Grippe?



Seit Oktober 2019 200 bestätigte Grippetode in Deutschland, zuzüglich einer möglichen Dunkelziffer. Gestern innerhalb eines Tages mehr als 200 Tode in Italien durch Covid19. Das könnte einem schon zu denken geben.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Da es zum ersten Ausbruch einer Covid 19 Pandemie gerade kommt, wissen wir leider noch nicht ob am Ende nur eine Handvoll Menschen überleben ...



Alleine jetzt haben schon mehr als eine handvoll überlebt. 
Denn auch in Deutschland sind schon 25 Leute wieder gesund. 

In China gibt es mittlerweile nur noch 14.000  Infizierte aktuell.

Hier findet man die aktuellen Zahlen:
Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2020)

Müssen wir nicht eigentlich nur bis April/Mai durchhalten. In der wärmeren Jahreszeit sollte auch die Infektionsrate automatisch nachlassen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2020)

Deshalb werden halt aktuell alle Veranstaltungen abgesagt, um die Infektion zu verzögern.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde garnichts schließen. Soll sich die Grippe doch ausbreiten, dann haben wir es hinter uns.
> Gibt es denn Belege das Covid19 krass ultra gefährlicher ist, als die uns bekannte Grippe?
> Werden Menschen millionenfach sterben?
> Erwachen Leichen bei der Obduktion und beißen Ärzte?



Nimm die offiziellen Zahlen wie viele sich insgesamt anstecken werden(60-70%). Dann nimm die offiziellen Zahlen wie viele davon ernsthaft oder kritisch erkranken (15%).
Bei einem R0 von 3 (1 infizierter steckt 3 weitere an) kommst du ganz schnell selbst drauf warum man das nicht einfach laufen lassen kann.
Die Toten kommen dann ganz automatisch siehe Italien. Zumal man einfach noch wenig weis über das Virus. Folgeschäden? Weitere Entwicklung/Mutationen? 

Und wer meint unsere Gesundheitssystem ist so toll aufgestellt sollte sich am besten mit Ärzten und Krankenschwestern a demus Klinikbereich unterhalten. 
Gerade was Personal angeht. Was helfen uns 28.000 Intensivbetten wenn man diese mangels Personal nicht einmal voll auslasten könnte.
Oder ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von Ärzten allgemein lesen z.B. zum Thema Schutzausrüstung


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 80 Millionen  x 70% "Durchseuchung" x 1% Totesfälle sind ca. 500.000 Tote in Deutschland.
> Ohne medizinische Versorgung wird die Anzahl merklich steigen.



70% Prozent Durchseuchung anzunehmen,
ist aber auch reine Kaffeeleserei. 

Wenn man alle "Worst-Case-Szenarien" ernst nehmen würde,
gäbe es uns gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 70% Prozent Durchseuchung anzunehmen,
> ist aber auch reine Kaffeeleserei.


Ja, aber es ist der Kaffeesatz, den der oberste Seuchenschützer Drosten als realistisches Szenario angenommen hat. Es könnten auch 60% werden. Dann sind wir mit 83 Millionen Bürgern immer noch bei 500.000 Toten. Mal sehen, wie schnell unsere Krankenhäuser gute Therapien entwickeln. Noch ist es vor allem Unwissen, was wir haben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. März 2020)

War doch Ironie ... 
Ich sehe das auch nicht so kritisch aber eben auch nicht völlig unkritisch.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 70% Prozent Durchseuchung anzunehmen,
> ist aber auch reine Kaffeeleserei.
> 
> Wenn man alle "Worst-Case-Szenarien" ernst nehmen würde,
> gäbe es uns gar nicht mehr.


Laut Drosten wird sich über kurz oder lang jeder infizieren die Frage ist nur wann. 
YouTube

Am besten komplett anhören ansonsten für Ungeduldige ab ca. Minute 11:00...


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2020)

Kennt ihr die Geschichte mit dem Tod?
Der Tod sitzt vor den Toren. Ein kleiner Junge geht zu ihm hin und fragt was er macht.
Der Tod antwortet ihm, ich gehe ich die Stadt und hole mir 100 Leute.
Geängstigt rennt der Junge durch die Tore in die Stadt, warnt alle Menschen der Tod würde sich 100 Leute holen.
Darauf hin verbarrikadieren sich alle in ihren Häusern.
4 Wochen später trifft der Junge wieder den Tod vor den Toren. Er fragt ihn warum er ihn angelogen habe. Es wären 5000 Menschen gestorben, und nicht 100.
 Darauf hin erwidert der Tod, ich habe mir meine 100 Menschen geholt, und zwar die Alten, die Kranken, die Schwachen. Den Rest hat die Angst geholt, und die hast du in die Stadt gebracht.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2020)

Ja,

man muss jetzt radikal die Infektionsketten unterbrechen,

das setzt aber auch voraus,

das hier im unseren Land mal 2-3 Monate,

das öffentliche Leben extrem eingeschränkt werden muss.

Dax heute - Google-Suche

Dazu wird es aber nicht kommen,

das Kapital ist halt etwas wichtiger.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Geschichte mit dem Tod?
> Der Tod sitzt vor den Toren. Ein kleiner Junge geht zu ihm hin und fragt was er macht.
> Der Tod antwortet ihm, ich gehe ich die Stadt und hole mir 100 Leute.
> Geängstigt rennt der Junge durch die Tore in die Stadt, warnt alle Menschen der Tod würde sich 100 Leute holen.
> ...



Ich kenn leider nur die Geschichte der Ignoranz.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> man muss jetzt radikal die Infektionsketten unterbrechen,
> 
> ...



Vor allem muss man mal von diesen Gedanken wegkommen, alle Infizierten hätten einen leuchtenden roten Punkt auf der Stirn und müssten nur identifiziert werden. Man kann mehrere Tage ohne Auffälligkeiten zur Verbreitung beitragen ohne davon zu wissen. Anstatt weiter zu versuchen, der Hydra den Kopf abzuschlagen sollte man Zeit und Energie dafür verwenden sich auf die kommenden Wochen zu rüsten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dax heute - Google-Suche


Entspricht dem Stand von Februar 2016. Vier Jahre keine Gehaltserhöhung ist in diesem Land doch die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme, oder? Wir leben in Zeiten des Nullzins. So what?

Ich muss natürlich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich, bevor ich dieses Thema eröffnete, aus dem Dax komplett ausgestiegen bin. Diese Entwicklung war doch absehbar. Gut, für mich, mein Finanzberater, der Trottel, wollte mirim  Januar noch erklären, dass ich keine Ahnung von Aktien habe und alle Zahlen weiterhin Aufwärtstrend zeigen. Dieser Narr wollte mir auch nicht glauben, dass der Februar 2016 ideal zum Einstieg in AMD war.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Entspricht dem Stand von Februar 2016. Vier Jahre keine Gehaltserhöhung ist in diesem Land doch die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme, oder? Wir leben in Zeiten des Nullzins. So what?
> 
> Ich muss natürlich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich, bevor ich dieses Thema eröffnete aus dem Dax komplett ausgestiegen bin. Diese Entwicklung war doch absehbar. Gut, für mich, mein Finanzberater, der Trottel, wollte mir Januar noch erklären, dass ich keine Ahnung von Aktien habe, und alle Zahlen weiterhin Aufwärtstrend zeigen., Dieser Narr wollte mir auch nicht glauben, dass der Februar 2016 ideal zum Einstieg in AMD war. So ein Trottel.




Wir alle spielen doch keine Rolle im System,

knechten und zahlen,

zu mehr bist du doch gar nicht auf dieser Welt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir alle spielen doch keine Rolle im System,


Warum auch, jede von uns eine unter 80 Millionen? Warum und wleche Bedeutung sollte man spielen? Oder anders formuliert, sehr viele nehmen sich und ihre Bedürfnsse einfach zu wichtig.



Adi1 schrieb:


> knechten


Mein Familie hattre früher immer Land und es war Bauern oder Forstmeister. Diese Menschen haben geknechtet, ihr Leben lang mit z.B. 16h Tagen und es war durchweg harte Arbeit. Das reichte dann zum Überleben und etwas mehr. Und ich heute? Ich lebe so entspannt und komfortabel und bemühme mich der Reihe nach Arbeitgeber auszubeuten und Aktionäre zu schädigen. Mein letztes Projekt brachte 50 Millionen Miese. Halleluja ...


----------



## Tengri86 (12. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Wie geht es weiter mit Sars-CoV-2? - DER SPIEGEL

Eine Möglichkeit der künftigen Entwicklung von Covid-19 ist, dass der Erreger nach einer heftigen Pandemie "ausstirbt" und nie wieder auftritt. Eine weitere ist, dass das Virus uns ab sofort saisonal begleitet wie etwa die Influenza. Mittlerweile halten Experten das zweite Szenario für wahrscheinlich.

-----

Wäre nervig


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Mit Impfung ist es ein Stich pro Jahr mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2020)

Mit Impfung?
Ähm...

Wie viele lassen bzw. ließen sich denn gegen Influenza bislang imfpen?


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Der Zwang zur Impfung ist gesetzlich möglich


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2020)

Und warum wurde das bislang nicht bei der Influenza durchgesetzt?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. März 2020)

Hier kommt ganz großes Alu.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8CA4YjjZn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und warum wurde das bislang nicht bei der Influenza durchgesetzt?


Weil eine Influenzaimpfung nur bis zu 60% effektiv ist.

https://twitter.com/yaletung?lang=de

Ein 35jähriger Arzt aus Spanien, der an Covid-19 erkrankt ist. Er berichtet täglich über seinen Zustand, Symptome mit den Bildern.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Weil eine Influenzaimpfung nur bis zu 60% effektiv ist.


Sollte das eine Rolle spielen, wenn es sich um einen gefährlichen Virus handelt, an dem jährlich tausende draufgehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sollte das eine Rolle spielen, wenn es sich um einen gefährlichen Virus handelt, an dem jährlich tausende draufgehen?


Du wirst sehen, wieviele es nächste Grippesaison machen. Der Mensch ist bedingt lernfähig.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sollte das eine Rolle spielen, wenn es sich um einen gefährlichen Virus handelt, an dem jährlich tausende draufgehen?


Ich meinte die Gesetzeslage. Man kann einen nicht zwingen, solange die Impfung nicht zu 100% wirksam ist. Ist ja nicht so, dass eine Impfung keine Nebenwirkungen hat. Virale Impfungen können ganz üble Komplikationen haben.

Edit: Der Arzt im Twitter link hat bereits Pleural effusion, was so viel heißt wie Lungenschaden, irreversibel natürlich.


----------



## Poulton (12. März 2020)

mimimi über Impfzwang. Ich wurde drei Tage nach meiner Geburt in der Poliklinik sogar noch gegen TBC geimpft.

https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Kommi...elles/Impfkalender.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Edit: Der Arzt im Twitter link hat bereits Pleural effusion, was so viel heißt wie Lungenschaden, irreversibel natürlich.



"Pleural effusion" heißt im Deutschen Pleura-Erguss und ist weder ein Lungenschaden noch irreversibel. Es bezeichnet eine Veränderung in der Brusthöhle, genauer gesagt die Ansammlung von Flüssigkeit im Brustfell. Wird beispielsweise die Ansammlung im Brustfell zwischen Lunge und Rippen so groß, dass sich das Lungenvolumen gefährlich verringert, wird die Flüssigkeit durch einen vergleichsweise simplen Eingriff abgelassen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. März 2020)

Ich nehm ne Impfung mit sobald Impfstoff am Start ist. Ich wusste gar nicht  das man sich gegen Pneumonie an sich auch Impfen lassen kann. Hier wird es wohl ab nem alter von 60 Jahren empfohlen.


----------



## Poulton (12. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Hier wird es wohl ab nem alter von 60 Jahren empfohlen.


Oder einfach nochmal jung werden. Jetzt nochmal 2 Monate alt...


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Freiwillige? Is für junge gesunde Menschen vollkommen ungefährlich^^ Also mal ran fürs Vaterland
Corona-Ansteckung stoppen: Selbstansteckung fuer schnellere Durchseuchung? - n-tv.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Freiwillige? Is für junge gesunde Menschen vollkommen ungefährlich^^ Also mal ran fürs Vaterland
> Corona-Ansteckung stoppen: Selbstansteckung fuer schnellere Durchseuchung? - n-tv.de


Das empfehle ich z.B. für die Kinder von Eltern mit massiven Risikofaktoren wie COPD.
Denn das Hauptrisiko für die Eltern ist eine nicht zu erkennenden Infektion durch eigene Kinder.

Alternativ passiert das hier:
_"Kassenarztpräsident Dr. Andreas Gassen nannte für die Durchseuchung einen möglichen Zeitraum von vierbis fünf Jahren."_

Das sagte ich ja seit Tagen. Wir werden jetzt fünf Jahre eine Quarantäne nach anderen erleben, Kinder sollen fünf Jahre nicht mehr in die Disse, Schulen müssen alle vier Wochen für zwei Wochen geschlossen werden usw ....


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das empfehle ich z.B. für die Kinder von Eltern mit massiven Risikofaktoren wie COPD.
> Denn das Hauotrisiko für die Eltern ist eine nicht zu erkennenden Infektion durch eigene Kinder.



Ich hab ja ein  bischen Wald. Da könnte man ein schönes Lager einrichten, Elektrozaun drum und los gehts,
Suche noch Investoren. Aktien sind gerade eh nicht der Bringer. Bitte per PN


----------



## Tengri86 (12. März 2020)

Italien hat jetzt über 1000 Tote, und in Spanien steigen die Fälle.

Coronavirus Update (Live): 133,064 Cases and 4,947 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal 2 Monate alt...



Da hast du aber echt verloren, dann entscheiden andere über dich.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder einfach nochmal jung werden. Jetzt nochmal 2 Monate alt...



Ja hast recht. 

Auch für Kinder ab dem vollendeten zweiten Lebensmonat bis zum 2. Lebensjahr empfiehlt die Ständige Impfkommission (STIKO) am Robert Koch Institut die Impfung gegen Pneumokokken. Mehr Informationen zu geeigneten Impfterminen und Impfstoffen für Kinder finden sich in der Rubrik: „Impfempfehlungen für Kinder“.

Pneumokokken-Impfung bei Erwachsenen - impfen-info.de


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2020)

Bei uns werden nach und nach immer Veranstaltungen abgesagt.
Die Schulen sind auch kurz davor geschlossen zu werden.
Krankenhäuser schränken die Anzahl der Besucher pro Patient am Tag ein usw.


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2020)

Das erfolgt alles viel zu langsam.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns werden nach und nach immer Veranstaltungen abgesagt.
> Die Schulen sind auch kurz davor geschlossen zu werden.
> Krankenhäuser schränken die Anzahl der Besucher pro Patient am Tag ein usw.



Dann haben sies ja wirklich konsequent durchgezogen:
Der Postillon: Regierung will mit Massnahmen wie in Italien sicherheitshalber warten, bis es zu spaet ist


----------



## Tengri86 (12. März 2020)

Jede Krankenhaus sollen die intensivbetten durchschnittlich  80 Prozent belegt sein. 

Unikliniken in Deutschland: Intensivplaetze teils stark belegt | tagesschau.de


Also Milchmädchen Rechnung 

28 000 Intensivbetten, >20 Prozent Wären  "frei" -> sind "5600" intensivbetten

und  25 000 haben nur Beatmungsgerät.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Hier der neueste Drosten Podcast...
YouTube
Wenistens versteht Herr Drosten jetzt das Kinder/Schüler als Brückenkopf zwischen Altersgruppen fungieren. Ja so Kinder haben auch Eltern/Großeltern/Onkel/Tanten etc...


Auch aus der Studie aus den USA zur span. Grippe
Frühzeitige Veranstaltungsverbote und Schulschließungen hatten den größten Effekt wenn man sie 4 Wochen durchhalten kann. Passt halt leider nicht in unsere moderne Gesellschaft aber das ist Viren grundsätzlich wurscht.

Wir sind jetzt momentan wirklich in einer bescheidenen Lage. Man kann eigentlich nur noch zwischen Pest und Cholera wählen.
Entweder man unterbindet sozialen Kontakt mit drastischen Maßnahmen und bekommt damit die Ausbreitung in den Griff. Mit dem Nebeneffekt das man extreme wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen hat. 
Oder man versucht den Spagat was nachweislich in Italien nicht funktioniert hat und riskiert das man genau an den Punkt kommt das das Gesundheitssystem an die Grenze kommt.

Das war aber alles absehbar...


----------



## -Shorty- (12. März 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das war aber alles absehbar...



Schon, ebenso das es auf dieses Problem keine rationale und ebenso menschenwürdige Lösung gibt, darum pendeln wir hier ständig zwischen den Extremen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (12. März 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> ...
> Auch aus der Studie aus den USA zur span. Grippe
> Frühzeitige Veranstaltungsverbote und Schulschließungen hatten den größten Effekt wenn man sie 4 Wochen durchhalten kann. Passt halt leider nicht in unsere moderne Gesellschaft aber das ist Viren grundsätzlich wurscht...
> 
> Das war aber alles absehbar...



Wobei es einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied zur spanischen Grippe gibt: Die Leute sind damals in einem wahnsinnigen Tempo verreckt, teils ist man mit dem Ausheben der Gräber nicht nachgekommen. Schon damals wurde primär durch Militärärzte frühzeitig zu umfangreichen Quarantänemaßnahmen geraten. War allerdings kaum umsetzbar, man hatte einen Krieg zu gewinnen. 
Die Empfehlungen waren die gleichen: Hygiene und Quarantäne. 100 Jahre Entwicklung...und trotzdem kaum etwas dazu gelernt.

Absehbar? Klar war das absehbar, offensichtlich ist man aber mittlerweile aus dem Tiefschlaf aufgewacht. Kein Wunder, welchen gesellschaftlichen Status "man" hat, interessiert das Virus nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2020)

Auch die Sekundäreffekte haben Einige noch gar nicht erfasst.

Wenn beispielsweise Schulen und andere Betreuungseinrichtungen für Kinder schließen und keine Ausweichbetreuung zur Verfügung steht (Zu den Großeltern, falls überhaupt greifbar, soll das Kind ja nicht ...) , kann sich zwar laut § 616 BGB ein Elternteil von der Arbeit freistellen lassen, ein Anspruch auf Lohnfortzahlung besteht allerdings nicht. Dank der schleichenden Transformation Deutschlands in ein Niedriglohnland kann das - abhängig davon, wie lange die Situation anhält - existenzbedrohend für Menschen ohne nennenswerte Rücklagen sein.

Diese wiederum machen, je nachdem, welcher Grundlage man traut, ein Sechstel bis ein Fünftel der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung aus. Noch deutlich mehr können zwar überbrücken, müssen dafür jedoch z.B. ihre private Altersvorsorge angreifen und vertagen damit lediglich das Problem.

Dabei ist übrigens noch nicht berücksichtigt, dass natürlich auch Arbeitgeber betroffen sind und sich das Ganze dadurch verstärken wird, dass auch dort bald die - durchaus berechtigten - Forderung nach ausgedehnter Kurzarbeit und ähnlichen Maßnahmen laut werden wird. Sprich, das nicht freigestellte Elternteil bringt auch weniger nach Hause. Dies gesagt, haben berufstätige Alleinerziehende ohnehin prinzipiell die Arschkarte.

Und Vater Staat wird sich mit großzügiger Unterstützung auch eher zurückhalten. Reserven sind zwar da, aber die sind schon für zukünftige Crashs (Zusammenbruch des Rentensystems etc.) eingeplant und kurzfristig müssen leider auch schon wieder ganz dringend ein paar Banken gerettet werden. Außerdem stehen gerade keine Wahlen an, da brütet der Bundesadler ohnehin sehr viel fester auf den goldenen Eiern.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Vater Staat wird sich mit großzügiger Unterstützung auch eher zurückhalten. Reserven sind zwar da, aber die sind schon für zukünftige Crashs (Zusammenbruch des Rentensystems etc.) eingeplant und kurzfristig müssen leider auch schon wieder ganz dringend ein paar Banken gerettet werden. Außerdem stehen gerade keine Wahlen an, da brütet der Bundesadler ohnehin sehr viel fester auf den goldenen Eiern.



Die Reserven werden eher für die Reisebranche und Banken zurück gehalten.
Es bahnt sich ja so langsam wieder eine Finanzkrise an. Immerhin kann die EZB den Leitzins nicht weiter senken.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch die Sekundäreffekte haben Einige noch gar nicht erfasst.
> 
> Wenn beispielsweise Schulen und andere Betreuungseinrichtungen für Kinder schließen und keine Ausweichbetreuung zur Verfügung steht (Zu den Großeltern, falls überhaupt greifbar, soll das Kind ja nicht ...) , kann sich zwar laut § 616 BGB ein Elternteil von der Arbeit freistellen lassen, ein Anspruch auf Lohnfortzahlung besteht allerdings nicht.




Die lassen sich einfach krankschreiben ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die lassen sich einfach krankschreiben ^^


Da sollte diese Regelung greifen:

_"... Wenn Sie sich freistellen wollen, weil Sie Ihr Kind pflegen wollen,  dann haben Sie laut Paragraf 45 SGB V einen Anspruch darauf. Dieser gilt  für bis zu 10 Tage pro Jahr. Alleinerziehende haben bis zu 20 Tage  Anspruch auf Urlaub. Das Krankengeld für das Kind beträgt üblicherweise 70 Prozent des Bruttolohns...."_

Kind ist krank: So laeuft die Krankmeldung fuer Eltern ab


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immerhin kann die EZB den Leitzins nicht weiter senken.



Doch, können sie - und dafür gibts sogar ausgearbeitete Pläne.

Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass Zinsen für Banken und auch für Privatpersonen nicht auch massiv negativ werden können, beispielsweise -5% auf alle Spareinlagen. Nun schreit jeder na dann gibts nen bankrun und die Leute heben ihr Geld ab statt es negativ zu verzinsen. Das würde natürlich passieren (technisch nicht da es das Geld gar nicht gibt aber das issn anderes Thema) und dafür gibts ne simple Lösung: Digitales Geld wird einen anderen Wert haben als physikalisches. Du kannst 100€ auf dem Konto haben und -5% Zinsen einfahren oder du gehst es abheben und bekommst 95€ ausgezahlt (beim einzahlen werden aus 95 entsprechend 100€). Das klingt für die meisten völlig utopisch aber das ist tatsächlich ein Plan der Banken / Regierungen zur Entschuldung des Systems auf kosten der Bevölkerung in der nächsten Krise, die durch blankes Gelddrucken wie beim letzten Mal nicht mehr abzuwenden sein wird.

Corona ist für das ganze Blasenplatzen nicht die Ursache, nur der Auslöser ("Black Swan" genannt unter Finanzleuten). Das System an sich musste zusammenfallen, die Frage war nicht ob sondern wann. Jetzt könnte es soweit sein (und DANN gibts Panik wenns mal ne Woche GAR NIX mehr zu kaufen gibt).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Niedersachsen schließt ab Montag vermutlich die Schulen:
Bericht: Schulen in Niedersachsen ab Montag geschlossen?


----------



## seahawk (12. März 2020)

Da werden die anderen Bundesländer dann nicht anders entscheiden können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da werden die anderen Bundesländer dann nicht anders entscheiden können.


Und was machen Kinder, die nicht in die Schule müssen?
Die feiern jeden abend in der Disse. Voller Infektionsschutz!


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2020)

Naja, ich denke es dauert nicht lange bis die Dissen auch zwangsgeschlossen werden.

Wenn ich mir die letzten Fallzahlen so ansehe (grob gerundet) und das System weiterführe

23.02. --> 10
01.03. --> 100
08.03. --> 1.000
15.03. --> 10.000
23.03. --> 100.000
29.03. --> 1.000.000
05.04. --> 10.000.000
Ostern --> besagte 60-70%


... das wäre die Prognose für ungebremste Verbreitung. Bisher haben die Bremsmaßnahmen so gut wie keinen nennenswerten Effekt gehabt (wir sind auf Kurs für die 10.000 am Sonntag). Mal sehen wann der Knick in der Kurve kommt oder ob wir wirklich voll durchballern.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Kann man die Börsen nicht einfach ein paar Wochen schließen? Es ist ja Wahnsinn wie die Kurse runter gehen. Ich besitze keine Aktien, aber das ganze ist doch nur ein kurzer Trend (aufs gesamte bezogen). Lufthansa und Co werden nicht pleite gehen, die Menschen werden sobald die Krise vorbei ist wieder komplett reisen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...... das wäre die Prognose für ungebremste Verbreitung ...


Die Funktion ist komplizierter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2020)

Wendepunkt schon nach 14 Tagen? 
Erscheint mir sehr früh - also je nachdem wie den Nullpunkt definiert ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wendepunkt schon nach 14 Tagen?
> Erscheint mir sehr früh - also je nachdem wie den Nullpunkt definiert ist.


Die Zahlen sind willkürlich, es geht um den qualitativen Verlauf....

Ein exponentieller Anstieg ungefähr nur bis zu 10% Durchseuchung
Schon dann wird es langsamer. Und achte auf den Nullpunkt,


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2020)

Naja, 10% Durchseuchung sind 8 Millionen Nasen hierzulande. Wenn wir bis dahin exp loslaufen sind wir wie gesagt Anfang April schon da.^^

Das glaube ich noch nicht. Ich weiß, dass das Hirn exponentielle Zusammenhänge grundsätzlich unterschätzt und die Mathematik 10% Durchseuchung bereits in 3 Wochen vorsieht aber dennoch denke ich dass es etwas langsamer sein wird.

...die zahlen werden da sowieso nicht hinkommen - einfach weil weder ausreichend Material noch Kapazitäten da sind um 10 Millionen überhaupt zu testen/erfassen.


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wobei es einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied zur spanischen Grippe gibt: Die Leute sind damals in einem wahnsinnigen Tempo verreckt, teils ist man mit dem Ausheben der Gräber nicht nachgekommen. Schon damals wurde primär durch Militärärzte frühzeitig zu umfangreichen Quarantänemaßnahmen geraten. War allerdings kaum umsetzbar, man hatte einen Krieg zu gewinnen.
> Die Empfehlungen waren die gleichen: Hygiene und Quarantäne. 100 Jahre Entwicklung...und trotzdem kaum etwas dazu gelernt.
> 
> Absehbar? Klar war das absehbar, offensichtlich ist man aber mittlerweile aus dem Tiefschlaf aufgewacht. Kein Wunder, welchen gesellschaftlichen Status "man" hat, interessiert das Virus nicht.



Ja schon richtig. Aber in den Städten die das damals praktiziert haben konnte die Ausbreitung nahezu gestoppt werden. Ich denke auch damals gab es den Effekt das mangels medizinischer Versorgung weil es zu viele Kranke in kurzer Zeit gab und auch deswegen die Opferzahlen so hoch waren. Und klar man war bei weitem medizinisch nicht so weit.

Die entscheidende Frage ist jetzt eigentlich. Lässt sich die Verbreitung noch irgendwie stoppen und wenn ja mit welchen Mitteln. Egal welche Medizin man jetzt verabreicht die Nebenwirkungen werden enorm sein. Alle Schulen/Kindergärten zu ist klar heftig und hat enorme Auswirkungen. Auf der anderen Seite sieht man aber an Italien das man hier bereits zu ganz anderen Maßnahmen greifen musste mit katastrophalen wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen. 
Das was in Italien gerade passiert ist eine echte Tragödie. Gerade die Kleinbetriebe/mittleren Unternehmen werden reihenweise pleite gehen mit einem Lawineneffekt. Mahoy hat hier absolut recht das ist existenzbedrohend gerade für diejenigen die eh schon "auf Kante" leben. Auch die Selbstständigen/Freiberufler/Handwerker etc etc sind ganz schnell am Rand. Je härter die Maßnahmen werden die jetzt ergriffen werden (müssen) desto schlimmer wirds an der (Wirtschafts)Front werden. 

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Hätte man gleich wie in Süd Korea schnell reagiert, die Bevölkerung aufgeklärt, Fasching abgesagt und Fußballspiele gleich verboten und in ähnlichem Umfang getestet wäre man nicht in der jetzigen Lage. Es fällt nicht nur uns sondern auch z.B. Frankreich und Spanien auf die Füße die ähnlich spät reagiert haben. Aber man konnte dem Bürger das ja nicht vermitteln und hatte Angst das wir armen Schäfchen in Panik verfallen. So ist das halt wenn Berufspolitiker in die Lage kommen wirklich Führung beweisen zu müssen.
Jetzt wirds mMn schwierig werden. Eine bittere Pille werden wir schlucken müssen. Oder beide wenn man noch länger wartet. 

@Incredible Alk
Es gibt noch ne andere Methode^^
Corona und die Wirtschaft: OEkonomen diskutieren ueber "Helikoptergeld" | tagesschau.de

Wenn aber Liefer- und Produktionsketten so gestört sind das es einen Mangel gibt bzw. die Produktion nicht wegen Geld sondern wegen Teilemangel steht können auch die Banken nicht mehr zaubern.

******** mir gehts nicht gut...dachte eigentlich was auch immer ich mir eingefangen habe verzieht sich langsam. Hoffe mal ich seh das alles deswegen zu pessimistisch...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das glaube ich noch nicht.


Die Massnahmen zeigen auch schon Wirkung. Es verläuft schpn gebremster- Der Koeffizient von ehedem 1,3 sinkt


----------



## geisi2 (12. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man die Börsen nicht einfach ein paar Wochen schließen? Es ist ja Wahnsinn wie die Kurse runter gehen. Ich besitze keine Aktien, aber das ganze ist doch nur ein kurzer Trend (aufs gesamte bezogen). Lufthansa und Co werden nicht pleite gehen, die Menschen werden sobald die Krise vorbei ist wieder komplett reisen.



Das sehe ich entspannt. Es geht ja ansich nichts kaputt. Ob dann Lufthansa oder dann GeisiAir auf dem Flieger prangt ist fast egal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk
> Es gibt noch ne andere Methode^^
> Corona und die Wirtschaft: OEkonomen diskutieren ueber "Helikoptergeld" | tagesschau.de



Ja, das machts noch schlimmer und zögert noch weiter raus. Durch das völlige Überfluten des Marktes mit substanzlosem Giralgeld was die EZB seit 10 Jahren macht sind wir überhaupt erst in diese Lage (Verschuldung, Nullzins usw.) gekommen. Jetzt ist das am Ende, noch mehr Billionen erschaffen überzeugen den Markt nicht mehr (siehe FED/USA). Klar kann man juetzt statt das Geld dem Markt zu schenken auch das Geld direkt den Leuten schenken. Mehr von der Medizin woanders verabreichen die das System an den Abgrund gebracht hat. Dann dauerts halt ein paar Monate länger bis es knalltr aber auch Helikoptergeld wird das unausweichliche Ende (Enteignung durch Inflation, Negativzins, Zwangshypothek, Goldverbot, Währungsreform mit enteignenden Wechselkursen bzw. beliebige Kombinationen aus solchen Dingen) nicht verhindern. Helikoptergeld (=Geld für alle aus dem Nichts) ist übrigens ne todsichere Wette auf fette Inflation. Die Leute haben mehr Geld auf dem Konto, kaufen daher vielleicht sogar mehr, besitzen aber faktisch am Ende weniger.

Wie schlimms wirklich werden wird und wann es genau wie passiert kann niemand vorhersehen aber dass es nicht so ewig weitergehen kann wie die letzten 10 Jahre ist jedem der das System verstanden hat automatisch klar. Tendentiell klappen diese Finanzsysteme immer dann zusammen, wenn eine ausreichende Menge an Leuten denkt "diesmal wird alles anders, es kommt kein Crash mehr!". Gefühlt (persönlicher Eindruck von mir) war das so seit Weihnachten letztes Jahr so.


Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab... mal sehen wies bis Ostern so weiter geht. Ich würde schon fast wetten dass ich in 2-3 Wochen oder so zwangsbeurlaubt werde.


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Massnahmen zeigen auch schon Wirkung. Es verläuft schpn gebremster- Der Koeffizient von ehedem 1,3 sinkt


Das liegt aber unter anderem daran dass Deutschland viel testet. 
Schau in die USA oder England, da wird es noch das böse Erwachen geben. 

Die englische Premier League hat bekanntgegeben dass die Matches am WE mit Zuschauern ausgetragen werden. Wie irre ist das denn?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. März 2020)

Hat Trump jetzt Corona?

White House Evaluates Trump Exposure to Coronavirus - WSJ


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat Trump jetzt Corona?
> 
> White House Evaluates Trump Exposure to Coronavirus - WSJ


Zählt ja zur Hochrisikogruppe...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Zählt ja zur Hochrisikogruppe...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Der ist einer von den Bonzen. Im Leben kein Bier, keine Kippe und nix. Covid wird vermutlich keine 5 Minuten überstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2020)

Wer solchen VT glaubt braucht jedenfalls keine Angst vor Krankheiten haben die das Hirn schädigen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. März 2020)

Mein Vermieter ist auch so einer, Sparanus. Der geht an die 90 und ist jeden Tag 2x in seinem Laden und verkauft. Wenn du den siehst, denkst du der ist 60 -70.


----------



## Andregee (13. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber unter anderem daran dass Deutschland viel testet.
> Schau in die USA oder England, da wird es noch das böse Erwachen geben.
> 
> Die englische Premier League hat bekanntgegeben dass die Matches am WE mit Zuschauern ausgetragen werden. Wie irre ist das denn?
> ...



Aus dem Bekanntenkreis kann ich da aber ganz anderes berichten. Eine Familie wird partout nicht getestet, da sie keinen bekannten Risikokontakt hatte und nicht aus dem Risikogebiet eingereist ist, aber alle Symptome aufweist trotz Grippeschutzimpfung. Das die Risikokontakte mittlerweile innerhalb Deutschlands jederzeit stattfinden können, ist bei einigen Instanzen scheinbar noch nicht ins Verständnis vorgedrungen.  Nebenbei wurde seitens des Hausarztes sogar eine Quarantäne verordnet, obwohl kein gesichertes Ergebnis vorliegt, was ich für rechtlich fragwürdig halte.


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Aus dem Bekanntenkreis kann ich da aber ganz anderes berichten. Eine Familie wird partout nicht getestet, da sie keinen bekannten Risikokontakt hatte und nicht aus dem Risikogebiet eingereist ist, aber alle Symptome aufweist trotz Grippeschutzimpfung. Das die Risikokontakte mittlerweile innerhalb Deutschlands jederzeit stattfinden können, ist bei einigen Instanzen scheinbar noch nicht ins Verständnis vorgedrungen.  Nebenbei wurde seitens des Hausarztes sogar eine Quarantäne verordnet, obwohl kein gesichertes Ergebnis vorliegt, was ich für rechtlich fragwürdig halte.



Ich habe nie gesagt dass Deutschland jeden Verdachtsfall testet, dazu fehlen die Kapazitäten. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen, wieviele es nächste Grippesaison machen. Der Mensch ist bedingt lernfähig.



Selbst in der aktuellen Grippesaison werden es deutlich mehr machen, weil der aktuelle 4-Fach Impfstoff erst seit diesem Jahr bezahlt wurde. 
Ich hab es schon im November gemacht. Vorher hab ich mich aber auch nie gegen Grippe impfen lassen. 
Damit sollte man jetzt erst mal eine weile Ruhe haben.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Freiwillige? Is für junge gesunde Menschen vollkommen ungefährlich^^ Also mal ran fürs Vaterland
> Corona-Ansteckung stoppen: Selbstansteckung fuer schnellere Durchseuchung? - n-tv.de



Darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. 
Wenn es erstmal Leute wie wir aus der Altersgruppe unter 40 machen, und dann erstmal 2 Wochen in Isolation gehen, wäre diese Altersgruppe immun und könnte die alten Risikogruppen nicht mehr anstecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn beispielsweise Schulen und andere Betreuungseinrichtungen für Kinder schließen und keine Ausweichbetreuung zur Verfügung steht (Zu den Großeltern, falls überhaupt greifbar, soll das Kind ja nicht ...) , kann sich zwar laut § 616 BGB ein Elternteil von der Arbeit freistellen lassen, ein Anspruch auf Lohnfortzahlung besteht allerdings nicht. Dank der schleichenden Transformation Deutschlands in ein Niedriglohnland kann das - abhängig davon, wie lange die Situation anhält - existenzbedrohend für Menschen ohne nennenswerte Rücklagen sein.



Wobei man ja auch einfach zu Hause blieben kann, wenn das Kind krank ist. Der Lohn wird trotzdem weiter gezahlt. 
Irgendein Wehwehchen wird sich da schon finden. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist ja Wahnsinn wie die Kurse runter gehen.



Dann kann sich zumindest auch der normale Sparer hinterher einen Einstieg leisten. Denn dann sind die erstens günstig und es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die noch weiter fallen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...die zahlen werden da sowieso nicht hinkommen - einfach weil weder ausreichend Material noch Kapazitäten da sind um 10 Millionen überhaupt zu testen/erfassen.



Das sind dann halt viele ungetestete dabei. Viele überstehen das dann aber wohl fast unbemerkt und sind hinterher immun.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt dass Deutschland jeden Verdachtsfall testet, dazu fehlen die Kapazitäten.



Die werden aber aufgestockt. Dresdner Uniklinik stockt Kapazitaeten fuer Coronavirus-Tests auf | MDR.DE


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Syrien:

https://abload.de/img/syrcortvkgw.jpg


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Quelle oder Fakenews?


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Ab Montag schließt frankreich alle schulen,kitas usw. mal gucken wie lange es hier dauert. 

Coronavirus: Frankreich schliesst alle Schulen und Kitas - WELT


A


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Hier können die sich wieder mal nicht einigen, ich kotz ab ey!
Alta wie die zittern wegen Wirtschaft und Co, es stehen ja keine Menschenleben auf dem Spiel...
Denkt doch mal einmal in eurem Leben an das Volk!
Noch heute kommen Menschen fröhlich aus Krisenregionen an, Schulen werden nicht geschlossen usw, nur Bla Bla Bla.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle oder Fakenews?


Korrektur: Ist im Iran

👊یہ قوم جنگوں سے لڑنا جانتی ہے۔۔۔۔۔۔۔ - Gulam Hussain Mattoo | Facebook


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal einmal in eurem Leben an das Volk!


Unsere Intensivbetten sind frei.  Wo ist das Problem?

Du meinst, ans Volk denken wie Erdogan, der in der Türkei nicht einmal testen lässt?
Ein bestätigter Fall und Aktionismus beginnen. Er hat das Konzept nicht verstanden,
Jeder wird krank werden. Viren kenn keine Grenzen


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Mein Gott ey, wen juckt Erdogan, ich lebe in Deutschland, müsst ihr immer wieder mit Erdogan kommen wenn ich was schreibe? Was stimmt nicht mit euch? Hat euch Erdogan so sehr ... oder was? (meine verärgert^^)


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Gott ey, wen juckt Erdogan, ich lebe in Deutschland, müsst ihr immer wieder mit Erdogan kommen wenn ich was schreibe? Was stimmt nicht mit euch? Hat euch Erdogan so sehr ... oder was? (meine verärgert^^)


Ist doch einer toller Typ. Al-Kaida, Moslem Bruderschaft, Graue Wölfe, ganz im Zeichen Atatürks


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Besser als im Zeichen Adolfs und jetzt bitte back 2 topic.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier können die sich wieder mal nicht einigen, ich kotz ab ey!
> Alta wie die zittern wegen Wirtschaft und Co, es stehen ja keine Menschenleben auf dem Spiel...
> Denkt doch mal einmal in eurem Leben an das Volk!
> Noch heute kommen Menschen fröhlich aus Krisenregionen an, Schulen werden nicht geschlossen usw, nur Bla Bla Bla.



Genau das denke ich auch, hier wird nur rumgeeiert und der Wirtschaft die Stiefel geleckt. Ich seh ja ein das es auch Medizinisches Notfallpersonal betrifft wenn man Schulen usw schließt aber was für ein Nonsens ist das bitte im Gegenzug alles zu verbieten was mehr als 3 Personen zusammen betrifft und meine Kinder Kommen jeden Tag von ihren potenziellen 700 Sozialen Kontakten auf dem Schulhof zurück. Während man sich auf der PK gestern Abend blamiert hatte, saß Olf Scholz in einem Polit-Talk und spricht davon dass es um Leben und Tot für uns alle ginge. Ja was denn nun?!


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2020)

Wir sollten Belgien folgen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die englische Premier League hat bekanntgegeben dass die Matches am WE mit Zuschauern ausgetragen werden. Wie irre ist das denn?


Nichts ist so alt wie die News von Gestern, mittlerweile hat man ganze Teams in Quarantäne und spricht vom kompletten Stop:
Mikel Arteta: Arsenal manager tests positive for coronavirus - BBC Sport


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man ja auch einfach zu Hause blieben kann, wenn das Kind krank ist. Der Lohn wird trotzdem weiter gezahlt.
> Irgendein Wehwehchen wird sich da schon finden.



Für zehn Krankheitstage pro Kind. Ob die Schließzeiten sich danach richten werden?

Und der Punkt, dass die massenhafte Anwendung dieser Regelung manche Arbeitgeber in die Bredouille bringt und am Limit operierende Unternehmen hopsgehen, ist damit auch noch nicht berücksichtigt. Großkonzerne mit entsprechenden Reserven können das noch wegstecken und gegenüber ihren Anteilseignern (die ja sowieso schon auf Krise eingestimmt sind) begründen, aber kleine und manche mittelständischen Unternehmen werden massenweise Leistungsausfall bei Fortzahlung nicht überstehen.

Wohlgemerkt, das bedeutet *nicht*, dass die Maßnahmen deshalb abzulehnen sind. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie sind zweifelsohne erforderlich.
Aber einen Plan, wie man man die Sekundäreffekt abfedert, gibt es anscheinend auch nicht. Diskutiert wird jedoch, wie man die Banken rettet, Das wiederum kann kann man ja durchaus machen, jedoch beispielsweise unter Auflagen, was Rettungskredite für gebeutelte Unternehmen angeht.

Wie gesagt, die Prioritäten sind ein wenig seltsam gesetzt. Nicht nur hierzulande, aber hier geht's uns eben in erster Linie an.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2020)

Bei uns wurden jetzt auch kommende Volksfeste abgesagt.
Schon heftig wie so ein kleines Virus unser Leben bestimmt.
Aber man kann nur hoffen das sie Ausbreitung durch solche Maßnahmen in die Länge gezogen wird.
Gestern klang Prof. Drosten so als würde das wärmere Wetter den Virus nicht wirklich aufhalten.
Er hofft es zwar aber kann es nicht sicher sagen.

Edit: Korrektur. Das mit den Schulen war eine Fakemeldung. Wann die geschlossen werden und ob alle geschlossen werden ist noch offen.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2020)

Solange Donald Trump die EU als Grund für die Corona Fälle in den USA sieht und die Briten weiterhin einreisen dürfen, ist alles bestens.


----------



## compisucher (13. März 2020)

Mhhh....ist ja jetzt alles ganz schön blöd, oder?

Seit 118 Thread-Seiten versucht Rotkaeppchen mit fast hellseherischen Fähigkeiten vor den Folgen des Virus zu warnen und bestenfalls wird er mit Spott bedacht.

Ganz schön blöd, dass er nun mit allem Recht hat, oder?


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mhhh....ist ja jetzt alles ganz schön blöd, oder?
> 
> Seit 118 Thread-Seiten versucht Rotkaeppchen mit fast hellseherischen Fähigkeiten vor den Folgen des Virus zu warnen und bestenfalls wird er mit Spott bedacht.
> 
> Ganz schön blöd, dass er nun mit allem Recht hat, oder?


Ironisch gemeint?

Das war doch von Anfang offensichtlich das da noch mehr kommt und das es schlimmer wird.
Und wer darüber gelacht hat, dem ist das Lachen jetzt bestimmt vergangen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mhhh....ist ja jetzt alles ganz schön blöd, oder?
> Seit 118 Thread-Seiten versucht Rotkaeppchen mit fast hellseherischen Fähigkeiten vor den Folgen des Virus zu warnen und bestenfalls wird er mit Spott bedacht.
> Ganz shön blöd, dass er nun mit allem Recht hat, oder?



Noch sehe ich nur den Effekt einer selbsterfüllenden Prophezeihung: Alle bisherigen Einschränkungen sind die Folge von Beschlüssen als Reaktion auf das Virus, nicht der Infektion selbst.

Ob genug oder zu viel, das Richtige oder das Falsche getan wurde, wissen wir frühestens im August. Bis dahin halte ich mich mit einer abschließenden Beurteilung zurück und kann jedem nur raten, dasselbe zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz schön blöd, dass er nun mit allem Recht hat, oder?


Rk ist jetzt ein Er? :o


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Noch sehe ich nur den Effekt einer selbsterfüllenden Prophezeihung: Alle bisherigen Einschränkungen sind die Folge von Beschlüssen als Reaktion auf das Virus, nicht der Infektion selbst.


Sie sind die Folge aufgrund aller bisherigen Daten und (Experten) - Meinungen.

Und richtig, ob die Maßnahmen zum Erfolg führen, wird man erst in Monaten sehen.


----------



## compisucher (13. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Rk ist jetzt ein Er? :o



Für mich ist es irrelevant, wer RK im realen Leben ist.
Für mich sind seine/ihre Aussagen wichtig.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2020)

Jetzt also doch: Coronavirus: 
				Bayern schliesst ab Montag wegen des Coronavirus alle Schulen - Nachrichten Bayern - Augsburger Allgemeine

Verdammt, wo war nur dieser blöde Virus, als ich noch auf die Schule ging?!


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit Impfung?
> Ähm...
> 
> Wie viele lassen bzw. ließen sich denn gegen Influenza bislang imfpen?



Hab mich glaub noch nie gegen Influenza impfen lassen.
Ich weis auch nicht ob ich mich ~2021 gegen Covid19 impfen lasse.
Gut bis dahin hab ich es evtl eh schon gehabt, dann kennt´s mein Körper ja eh schon.^^


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab mich glaub noch nie gegen Influenza impfen lassen.
> Ich weis auch nicht ob ich mich ~2021 gegen Covid19 impfen lasse.
> Gut bis dahin hab ich es evtl eh schon gehabt, dann kennt´s mein Körper ja eh schon.^^


Normalerweise muß man sich ja jedes Jahr aufs neue impfen lassen.
Bei der Influenza ja auch.
Aber ich bin dagegen bisher auch noch nicht geimpft.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Das liegt bei Influenza aber nur an der hohen Mutationsrate. Es gibt auch Viren wie Hepatitis, wo eine einmalige Impfung (inkl. den nötigen 1-2 Wiederholungen  ein paar Wochen später) lebenslang ausreichend sein soll. 
Für Corona kann man da heute noch keine Einschätzung machen.


----------



## Elistaer (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das liegt bei Influenza aber nur an der hohen Mutationsrate. Es gibt auch Viren wie Hepatitis, wo eine einmaliges Impfung lebenslang ausreichend sein soll. Für Corona kann man da heute noch keine Einschätzung machen.


Das ist ein Grund, es kommt noch hinzu das der Impfstoff aus dem Süden kommt meist Australien bis der Virus bei uns ist gibt es schon viele Stämme gegen die man nicht geimpft ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. März 2020)

Schulen bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein bleiben auch dicht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Besser als im Zeichen Adolfs und jetzt bitte back 2 topic.


https://abload.de/img/schaffencorog1k0v.jpg




News:
Auch Venezuela hat sämtliche Flüge aus Europa gestrichen.

https://abload.de/img/corvenpre4jj5t.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2020)

Bis Montag werden alle Urlauber aus Österreich rausgeworfen. Ich glaube das gibt nen bischen Rückreisechaos.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> https://abload.de/img/schaffencorog1k0v.jpg



Das Bezeichnende ist doch, das man in der Karikatur - egal wie tendenziös sie gestaltet ist - Frau Merkel gegen Herrn Höcke und die ganzen Towelheads gegen Glatzen austauschen könnte, ohne die grundsätzliche Aussage zu verändern.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Behoerde genehmigt Studie mit Ebola-Medikament | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Bezeichnende ist doch, das man in der Karikatur - egal wie tendenziös sie gestaltet ist - Frau Merkel gegen Herrn Höcke und die ganzen Towelheads gegen Glatzen austauschen könnte, ohne die grundsätzliche Aussage zu verändern.


Der Unterschied wäre allerdings, daß die Machenschaften plötzlich stören würden.


----------



## Redrudi (13. März 2020)

Tschechien macht die Grenzen dicht - Hamsterkaeufe an den UEbergaengen | MDR.DE

Die Leute sind doch verrückt. ich vermute mal das Polen nicht mehr lange braucht und dann ist da auch zu.Auf der Autobahn hinter Görlitz werden Untersuchungen gemacht und da Staut es sich jetzt schon.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Nordrhein-Westfalen schliesst in der kommenden Woche alle Schulen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Naja so viele freie intensivbetten haben wir gar net und dafür das Personal schon gar nicht. 

Da muss man schon viel mobilisieren, vlt Leute aus Ruhestand holen und die berufsunfähigen ( Aber die wären auch Gefährdet) und Pflegefachkräfte aus dem Ausland ranholen 
 wird auch schwer, diese Länder werden es selber brauchen   also Glaube nicht daran das länderübergreifend Personal Aushilfe gibt. 

Ich sehe Schwarz falls die Eindämmung und Verlangsamung bei klappt


----------



## Slezer (13. März 2020)

Ba-wü macht auch die Schulen dicht. Kino Theater Bäder usw muss alles zu machen. Veranstaltungen in geschlossenen Räumen ü100 Personen ist nicht mehr erlaubt. 

Restaurant, Supermärkte und Apotheke dürfen offen bleiben


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Die Leute sind doch verrückt. ich vermute mal das Polen nicht mehr lange braucht und dann ist da auch zu.Auf der Autobahn hinter Görlitz werden Untersuchungen gemacht und da Staut es sich jetzt schon.



Deutschland hat aber auch Kontrollen an der Grenze zu Frankreich eingeführt. 

Nebenbei muss man sich dann auch über Flüchtlinge keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Kelemvor (13. März 2020)

komisch, ist es nur bei mir so das auf der "Corona" Karte, Deutschland nicht mehr gelistet ist?Ich gugg da eigentlich so 1-2mal am Tag rein, aber das nichtmal mehr ein roter Punkt über Deutschland ist hatte ich noch nie.

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Dann nimm irgend ne andere von den drölfzig Stück wenn deine grade mal keine Daten bekommen hat.
Coronavirus Update (Live): 139,065 Cases and 5,116 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

So wie es aussieht, hat sowieso fast jeder, der getestet wird, Corona. Abgesehen vom Besuchsverbot in Altenheimen hätte man sich die Maßnahmen sparen können, da mindestens 2 Wochen zu spät.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, hat sowieso fast jeder, der getestet wird, Corona. .


Woher hast Du diese Info?


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Unterschied wäre allerdings, daß die Machenschaften plötzlich stören würden.



Und das zu recht, denn die Glatzen wären schließlich für Herrn Höckes "Reichsreformpläne" aktiv, während die Towelheads nicht für Frau Merkel aktiv sind, sondern von dieser als Bedrohung allenfalls nicht ernst genug genommen werden - was genau genommen auch bereits eine faktenfreie Unterstellung ist.

Aber gut, das geht hier off-topic. Wenn du die Sache weiter diskutieren möchtest, fühl' dich frei, mir eine PN zu schreiben oder einen eigenen Thread dafür aufzumachen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Woher hast Du diese Info?


Subjektive Einschätzung auf Basis der medialen Informationen.

Unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt interessant:
Ursprung des Coronavirus: China zeigt auf die USA | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2020)

Wir haben gerade über zwei Ecken eine email bzgl. Covid19 bekommen. Ich stelle das mal unkommentiert in einen Spoiler.



Spoiler



Der Onkel eines Klassenkameraden arbeitet im Krankenhaus in Shenzhen.  Er 
wurde zur Untersuchung des Wuhan-Lungenentzündungsvirus versetzt.  Er hat 
mich gerade angerufen und mir gesagt, ich solle meinen Freunden sagen: Wenn 
sie bei Erkältung eine laufende Nase und einen Auswurf haben, kann es keine 
Coronavirus-Pneumonie sein, denn Coronavirus-Pneumonie ist ein trockener 
Husten ohne  laufende Nase.  Dies ist der einfachste Weg, um den Virus zu 
identifizieren. 
Der Wuhan-Virus ist nicht hitzebeständig und wird bei einer Temperatur von 
26 bis 27 Grad abgetötet.  Trinken Sie deshalb mehr heißes Wasser oder Tee. 
Das ist auch gut für den Körper.  Das Trinken von heißem Wasser ist bei 
allen Viren wirksam.  Versucht ja kein eiskaltes Getränk zu trinken. 
Geht in die Sonne. 

Ärztlicher Rat zum Coronavirus: 

1. Der Virus ist ziemlich groß (die Zelle hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 
400-500 nm), daher sollte jede normale Maske (nicht nur die N95-Funktion) 
sie filtern können. Wenn jedoch jemand, der infiziert ist, vor Ihnen niest, 
braucht der Virus eine Entfernung  von 3 Meter, bis er zu Boden fällt und 
nicht mehr fliegt. 

2. Wenn der Virus auf eine Metalloberfläche fällt, lebt er mindestens 12 
Stunden.  Denken Sie also daran, wenn Sie mit einer Metalloberfläche in 
Kontakt kommen, Ihre Hände gründlich mit Seife zu waschen. 

3. Der Virus kann 6-12 Stunden lang auf einem Stoffgewebe aktiv bleiben. Ein 
normales Waschmittel sollte den Virus abtöten. Winterkleidung, die nicht 
täglich gewaschen wird, können Sie in die Sonne legen, um den Virus 
abzutöten. 

Informationen zu den Symptomen einer durch Coronavirus verursachten 
Lungenentzündung: 

1. Zuerst infiziert der Virus den Hals und man hat das Gefühl von trockenen 
Halsschmerzen, die 3 bis 4 Tage anhalten. 

2. Dann verschmilzt der Virus mit der Nasenflüssigkeit, tropft in die 
Luftröhre und gelangt in die Lunge, was zu einer Lungenentzündung führt. 
Dieser Vorgang dauert 5 bis 6 Tage. 

3. Bei Lungenentzündung treten hohes Fieber und Atembeschwerden auf.  Die 
verstopfte Nase ist nicht wie eine normale Nasen Verstopfung. Sie werden das 
Gefühl haben, als würden Sie im Wasser ertrinken. Es ist wichtig, sofort 
einen Arzt aufzusuchen, wenn Sie dieses Gefühl haben. 

Über Prävention: 

1. Der häufigste Weg sich anzustecken besteht darin, Dinge in der 
Öffentlichkeit zu berühren. Daher müssen Sie Ihre Hände häufig waschen.  Der 
Virus kann nur 5-10 Minuten auf Ihren Händen leben, aber in diesen 5-10 
Minuten können viele Dinge passieren - Sie könnten Ihre Augen reiben oder 
Ihre Nase. 
2. Zusätzlich zum häufigen Händewaschen können Sie mit Betadine gurgeln, um 
Keime zu entfernen oder zu minimieren, während sie sich noch im Hals 
befinden (bevor sie in die Lunge tropfen).


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

Sorry, die Passage mit dem Tee klingt nach Homöopathie. Die Körpertemperatur liegt bei 37°. Das ist bereits 10° über den 27°, die den Virus abtöten. Helfen Saunabesuche und heiße Bäder auch? 

Inhalation warmer Dämpfe müsste dann noch wirksamer sein, da die im Gegensatz zum Tee auch die Lunge erreichen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade über zwei Ecken eine email bzgl. Covid19 bekommen. Ich stelle das mal unkommentiert in einen Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum teilt man solchen unverifizierten Müll? Sind die asozialen Medien nicht schon ausreichend, um halbgaren Quatsch in die Welt zu setzen und schlichtere Gemüter in Panik zu versetzen? Oder noch schlimmer: aus jedem Hans-und-Franz einen Möchtegern-Experten zu machen?


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2020)

Total schwachsinniger klassischer Kettenbrief.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Das ist ein Kettenbrief, der bereits heute Mittag im ZDF widerlegt wurde.

Auch andere Seiten berichten:
Corona-Kettenbriefe: Wir haben die Ratschlaege ueberpruefen lassen | MDR JUMP



> Die über WhatsApp und Co. verbreiteten Ratschläge stammen angeblich von Medizinern, die in China Kranke betreuen:
> "Onkel und Nichte meines Klassenkameraden haben einen Masterabschluss und arbeiten im Shenzen-Hospital. Er wird nach Wuhan gebracht, um das Lungenentzündungsvirus dort zu untersuchen ..."


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade über zwei Ecken eine email bzgl. Covid19 bekommen. Ich stelle das mal unkommentiert in einen Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist eine Lüge. Das Original auf Twitter gab vor, von Stanford University zu stammen:


Spoiler






> Subject:   Stanford Notes on Coronavirus
> The new Coronavirus may not show sign of infection for many days. How can you know if you are infected?  By the time you have fever and/or cough and go to the hospital, the lung is usually 50% fibrosis.   Taiwan experts provide a simple self-check that we can do every morning:  Take a deep breath and hold it for more than 10 seconds. If you do this successfully without coughing, without discomfort, stiffness or tightness, there is no fibrosis in the lungs; it basically indicates no infection. In critical times, please self-check every morning in an environment with clean air.
> 
> Serious excellent advice by Japanese doctors treating COVID-19 cases: Everyone should ensure your mouth & throat are moist, never dry. Take a few sips of water every 15 minutes at least. Why?  Even if the virus gets into your mouth, drinking water or other liquids will wash them down through your throat and into the stomach. Once there, your stomach acid will kill all the virus. If you don't drink enough water regularly, the virus can enter your windpipe and then the lungs. That's very dangerous. Please send and share this with family and friends. Take care everyone and may the world recover from this Coronavirus soon.
> ...





Hier die Verneinung von Stanford selbst, dass es sich um eine Lüge handelt:

Information about COVID-19 | Stanford Health Care

Wie immer, nur den offiziellen Stellen glauben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Subjektive Einschätzung auf Basis der medialen Informationen.


Gut, in den USA wird nicht gestestet, da gehe ich mit. Es ging mir um meine direkte Nachbarschaft, nur die wird mich infizieren. Und dazu suche ich Zahlen. Hat eigentlich Israel alle Flüge ausgesetzt?


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Infektiologie So lange haelt sich Coronavirus auf Oberflaechen | SWR Wissen | SWR


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Die haben also keinen Schimmer?


----------



## Cleriker (13. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen in Deutschland endlich wie Italien handeln.


Mehr Pasta essen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Infektiologie So lange haelt sich Coronavirus auf Oberflaechen | SWR Wissen | SWR



Es ist halt nicht so einfach. Die Frage ist doch immer, aus welchen Material mit welcher Struktur die Oberflächen genau bestehen und wie stark sie ggf. keimfördernden oder -hindernden Einwirkungen ausgesetzt sind.

Beispielsweise werden sich Keime auf einer Innen-Türklinke aus geriffelten Kunststoff logischerweise gänzlich anders verhalten als auf einer glatten Edelstahl-Türklinke im prallen Sonnenlicht. Auch wie oft die Klinke angefasst wird, hat Auswirkungen.

Im öffentlichen Raum können Leute abgestellt bzw. eingestellt werden, um regelmäßig berührte Oberflächen ebenso regelmäßig desinfizieren oder wenigstens gründlich abzuwischen; für solche Arbeiten braucht man kein Abitur.
Zuhause kann man das selbst tun. Das bringt zwar alles keine absolute Sicherheit, aber der Aufwand ist lächerlich gering und jedes kleine Bisschen hilft.

Selbst ohne Covid-19 im Nacken putze ich, auch ohne Sauberkeits-/Sterilitätsfanatiker zu sein, keimaffine Oberflächen häufiger und benutze zum Anfassen von Oberflächen in der Öffentlichkeit, die für Keime notorisch sind, die "unreine" Hand und wasche mir die Griffel regelmäßig gründlich. Damit, das zu intensivieren oder sich ggf. schnellstens anzugewöhnen, bricht sich niemand etwas ab ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Vor allem da die Inhalte die da drin stehen von zig Forschern unabhängig über den Globus schon völlig anders verifiziert wurden.

Wer ernsthaft glaubt, dass ein Coronavirus nur 10 Minuten auf der Hand überlebt (Realität: ggf. mehrere Tage, auf Metall und Stahl überleben SARS und HCoV sogar bis zu 5 Tage bei Raumtemperatur) oder dass normale Masken schützen (Realität: SARS-Cov19 hat einen Durchmesser von 60 bis 140 Nanometer (nicht 500), erst Masken ab FFP3 können solche Partikel filtern) der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann wenn in nem Kettenbrief steht dass er auf seinem Schlitten rumfliegt.

Nicht alles was da drin steht ist per se falsch (man muss ja den Anschein wahren), aber einige Abschnitte sind halt nachgewiesenermaßen völliger Bullshit.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst ohne Covid-19 im Nacken putze ich, auch ohne Sauberkeits-/Sterilitätsfanatiker zu sein, keimaffine Oberflächen häufiger und benutze zum Anfassen von Oberflächen in der Öffentlichkeit, die für Keime notorisch sind, die "unreine" Hand und wasche mir die Griffel regelmäßig gründlich. Damit, das zu intensivieren oder sich ggf. schnellstens anzugewöhnen, bricht sich niemand etwas ab ...



Ich betreibe da eher das Gegenteil. Putzen sparen und Training des Immunsystems.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sprich Busfahrer müssen wohl immer arbeiten oder wie ist das in anderen Ländern?
Frage weil 2 meine Geschwister Busfahrer sind.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Die Lage in Wuhan scheint sich zu entspannen. Auch der Präsident war schon da.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyOqcYJTLRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Und als Quelle den russischen Fakenews-Sender???



Duvar schrieb:


> Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sprich Busfahrer müssen wohl immer arbeiten oder wie ist das in anderen Ländern?
> Frage weil 2 meine Geschwister Busfahrer sind.



In Berlin darf man jetzt fahren ohne ein Ticket beim Busfahrer zu kaufen. Einsteigen nur noch hinten.
Coronavirus: BVG-Busfahrer verkaufen keine Tickets mehr, Fahrgaeste muessen hinten einsteigen  | rbb24


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Bei uns ist das soweit ich mitbekommen habe noch nicht der Fall hier, aber selbst das beruhigt mich nicht wirklich. (also das die Vordertür in Bussen geschlossen bleibt)


----------



## taks (13. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, hat sowieso fast jeder, der getestet wird, Corona.


Bei uns sind unter 10%


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Also unter meiner direkten Bekanntschaft sinds 100%. 2 von 2. 

Aber immerhin sind im Saarland (zumindest offiztiell) die Infektionswege noch alle nachvollziehbar. Die beiden Kollegen waren auch im Risikogebiet im Urlaub.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Subjektive Einschätzung auf Basis der medialen Informationen.



Also quasi gefuehlte Fakten. Ist das nun ein Fort- oder Rueckschritt zu alternativen Fakten?



Rolk schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade über zwei Ecken eine email bzgl. Covid19 bekommen. Ich stelle das mal unkommentiert in einen Spoiler.



Uuuuuh. Der Onkel eines Klassenkameraden.

Der Papagei eines Schwagers stiefmuetterlicherseits hat mir das hier erzaehlt. Ob der Papagei nun eine einschlaegige Qualifikation besitzt, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Aber trotzdem es hat nur ein paar Klicks gebraucht, diesen Kaese zu entlarven. Warum ist Dir das nicht gelungen?

Die Ausschmueckung "ueber zwei Ecken" laesst mich da Schlimmes vermuten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und als Quelle den russischen Fakenews-Sender???


Muß das immer sein? Könnt ihr euren verschissenen Eisernen Vorhang nicht woanders aufspannen? Für mich sind die Russen Freunde, meine Feinde sind jene, die meine Sicherheit, Versorgungssicherheit und soziale Sicherheit gefährden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Bei Tschechien werden bei illegalem Grenzübertritt wohl bis zu 3 Mio Kronen ~ 120.000€ Strafe fällig.
Tschechien macht alle Grenzen dicht - verbietet allen Auslaendern die Einreise | MDR.DE


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Muß das immer sein? Könnt ihr euren verschissenen Eisernen Vorhang nicht woanders aufspannen? Für mich sind die Russen Freunde, meine Feinde sind jene, die meine Sicherheit, Versorgungssicherheit und soziale Sicherheit gefährden.



Pass mal lieber etwas auf bei deiner Wortwahl, muss das sein?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Lage in Wuhan scheint sich zu entspannen. Auch der Präsident war schon da.



glaubst du den Chinesen irgendwas?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Muß das immer sein? Könnt ihr euren verschissenen Eisernen Vorhang nicht woanders aufspannen? Für mich sind die Russen Freunde, meine Feinde sind jene, die meine Sicherheit, Versorgungssicherheit und soziale Sicherheit gefährden.



Die Meldung gab es ja nicht nur bei RT. Du hättest auch die Tagesschau als Quelle nehmen.
Es geht ja auch nicht darum. ob man RT was glaubt. Die Frage ist eher, ob man den Chinesen was glaubt. Ich glaube denen kein Wort.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Muß das immer sein? Könnt ihr euren verschissenen Eisernen Vorhang nicht woanders aufspannen? Für mich sind die Russen Freunde, meine Feinde sind jene, die meine Sicherheit, Versorgungssicherheit und soziale Sicherheit gefährden.


Ist das dann so wie der Feind in mir oder wie?


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Muß das immer sein? Könnt ihr euren verschissenen Eisernen Vorhang nicht woanders aufspannen? Für mich sind die Russen Freunde, meine Feinde sind jene, die meine Sicherheit, Versorgungssicherheit und soziale Sicherheit gefährden.


Schafe, wusste nicht, dass du jetzt auf einmal einen auf Össi-AFD-ler machst. Der Versuch, einen Familienangehörigen als Infizierten anzugeben, ist wegen Mahoys Kenntnissen in die Hose gelaufen. Schämst du dich eigentlich gar nicht? Brauchst du unbedingt um jeden Preis Aufmerksamkeit in deinem kleinen Hartz IV Zimmer? Treibe dein Unwesen lieber in den AMD-/Nvidiathreads, da bist du mit deinem Schwachmattenansichten bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Berlin darf man jetzt fahren ohne ein Ticket beim Busfahrer zu kaufen. Einsteigen nur noch hinten.
> Coronavirus: BVG-Busfahrer verkaufen keine Tickets mehr, Fahrgaeste muessen hinten einsteigen  | rbb24


Ich würde nicht mal ohne Corona kostenlos Bus fahren wollen.


----------



## facehugger (13. März 2020)

Hey, wenn wir dann alle in Quarantäne sind... bleibt endlich mehr Zeit für`s zocken

Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Hey, wenn wir dann alle in Quarantäne sind... bleibt endlich mehr Zeit für`s zocken
> 
> Gruß



Ich empfehle erst Plague Inc und dann Division 1&2.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Was ist in Italien los, verdammt nochmal? Inzwischen über tausend Tote bei tausend Genesenen. Ist es ein anderer Virenstamm, haben bestimmte Länder andere Vorinfektionen gehabt, sind die Statistiken völliger Humbug? Da ich den Zahlen aus Italien mehr traue als den Chinesischen, schwant mir Böses.
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

Ich würde eher sagen, das ist ein verdammt schlechtes und überlastetes Gesundheitssystem.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Pass mal lieber etwas auf bei deiner Wortwahl, muss das sein?


Schon gut. Die Entwicklung kann aber Wege nehmen, dagegen ist Corona in Glücksfall für Europa.




Threshold schrieb:


> glaubst du den Chinesen irgendwas?


Die Vorstellung vom Goldenen Westen und dem schlimmen Rest der Welt vergeht einem, wenn man sich diesen Rest mal genauer ansieht.
Es gibt keinen Grund, den Chinesen nicht zu glauben, daß die Zahl der Neuinfektionen abnimmt. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Meldung gab es ja nicht nur bei RT. Du hättest auch die Tagesschau als Quelle nehmen.
> Es geht ja auch nicht darum. ob man RT was glaubt. Die Frage ist eher, ob man den Chinesen was glaubt. Ich glaube denen kein Wort.


Ich nehme nicht aus Provokation RT, aber ich kann auch keine Rücksicht darauf nehmen, daß Manche davon Corona kriegen oder was auch immer.
-> https://abload.de/img/noozsjjpf.jpg




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist das dann so wie der Feind in mir oder wie?


Bist wohl ein kleiner Scherzkeks, was?




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schafe, wusste nicht, dass du jetzt auf einmal einen auf Össi-AFD-ler machst. Der Versuch, einen Familienangehörigen als Infizierten anzugeben, ist wegen Mahoys Kenntnissen in die Hose gelaufen. Schämst du dich eigentlich gar nicht? Brauchst du unbedingt um jeden Preis Aufmerksamkeit in deinem kleinen Hartz IV Zimmer? Treibe dein Unwesen lieber in den AMD-/Nvidiathreads, da bist du mit deinem Schwachmattenansichten bestens aufgehoben.


Wen habe ich als "Infizierten" angegeben? Und warum ist man "Ossi-AfDler", wenn man sich die Russen nicht zu Feinden macht?
Nochmal, rechts ist nur, was ihr draus macht. Ich bin gegen Gewalt, politische Gewalt und Faschismus, den üben eure VIPs aber aus und daher müssen sie weg.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle erst Plague Inc und dann Division 1&2.


Ich habe in Division 2 mit meinem Bullet King grade einen neuen Ausbruch durch die Outcasts verhindert. Hab das ganze CDC abgefackelt.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was ist in Italien los, verdammt nochmal? Inzwischen über tausend Tote bei tausend Genesenen. Ist es ein anderer Virenstamm, haben bestimmte Länder andere Vorinfektionen gehabt, sind die Statistiken völliger Humbug? Da ich den Zahlen aus Italien mehr traue als den Chinesischen, schwant mir Böses.
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS



In einigen Ländern ist die Zahl der toten deutlich höher als die Zahl der Genesenen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was ist in Italien los, verdammt nochmal? Inzwischen über tausend Tote bei tausend Genesenen. Ist es ein anderer Virenstamm, haben bestimmte Länder andere Vorinfektionen gehabt, sind die Statistiken völliger Humbug? Da ich den Zahlen aus Italien mehr traue als den Chinesischen, schwant mir Böses.
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


Südkorea sagt aber auch ähnliches wie China


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle erst Plague Inc und dann Division 1&2.



Plague Inc ist Heuer zu realistisch ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> In einigen Ländern ist die Zahl der toten deutlich höher als die Zahl der Genesenen.



ja, Frankreich auch, USA ebenso, Schweiz auch.

Aber da sind wir jeweils ganz am Anfang, in Italien geht es seit Wochen so. Da sollten doch langsam ein paar mehr Geheilte dazu kommen


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was ist in Italien los, verdammt nochmal? Inzwischen über tausend Tote bei tausend Genesenen. Ist es ein anderer Virenstamm, haben bestimmte Länder andere Vorinfektionen gehabt, sind die Statistiken völliger Humbug? Da ich den Zahlen aus Italien mehr traue als den Chinesischen, schwant mir Böses.
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS




In Italien scheint der Anteil Älterer unter den Betroffenen immer noch erheblich zu sein. Jedenfalls interpretiere ich die bisher gesehenen Artikel dazu so.  



Ansonsten zu meinem letzten post. Gratuliere, das Forum hat 100 Punkte. Natürlich mit einem überwiegend agressiven Unterton, aber immerhin.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> In Italien scheint der Anteil Älterer unter den Betroffenen immer noch erheblich zu sein. Jedenfalls interpretiere ich die bisher gesehenen Artikel dazu so.
> 
> 
> 
> Ansonsten zu meinem letzten post. Gratuliere, das Forum hat 100 Punkte. Natürlich mit einem überwiegend agressiven Unterton, aber immerhin.



Die haben keine freie intensivbetten mit beatmungsgeräte mehr, wer über 80 ist und vorankrankung hat, wird keine hohe prio bekommen und die sterben halt , Also keine weitere Behandlung.


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die haben keine freie intensivbetten mit beatmungsgeräte mehr, wer über 80 ist und vorankrankung hat, wird keine hohe prio bekommen.



Das kommt natürlich noch hinzu. Hat zufällig jemand aufgeschnappt wieviele Beatmungsgeräte in  Italien verfügbar sind? Bei uns sollen es um die 28000 sein.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Muß das immer sein? Könnt ihr euren verschissenen Eisernen Vorhang nicht woanders aufspannen? Für mich sind die Russen Freunde, meine Feinde sind jene, die meine Sicherheit, Versorgungssicherheit und soziale Sicherheit gefährden.



Ich habe viele gute Bekannte in und aus Russland und kein prinzipielles Problem mit den Russen, die ich nicht persönlich kenne.

RT traue ich trotzdem nicht über den Weg. Und nun?


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich noch hinzu. Hat zufällig jemand aufgeschnappt wieviele Beatmungsgeräte in  Italien verfügbar sind? Bei uns sollen es um die 28000 sein.



Deutschland:
28 000 intensivbetten und davon haben nur 25 000 beatmungsgeräte 

Aber sind durchschnittlich 80 Prozent belegt , Also nur " 5600" frei (gibt ja kein Personal, deswegen wurde abgebaut oder Stationen geschloßen)


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> (gibt ja kein Personal, deswegen wurde abgebaut oder Stationen geschloßen)



Das mir am nächsten gelegene Krankenhaus (6 km entfernt) wurde gerade zum 1.3. geschlossen.
Ich bin gespannt ob sies nicht demnächst spontan wieder aufmachen


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das mir am nächsten gelegene Krankenhaus (6 km entfernt) wurde gerade zum 1.3. geschlossen.
> Ich bin gespannt ob sies nicht demnächst spontan wieder aufmachen



Wo willst du die Leute holen?  Ich weiß nicht wie groß die medizinische Personal der Bundeswehr ist , das man die Deutschland weit verteilen könnten. 


Intensivbetten in Österreich und Berechnung 
Intensivbetten-Kapazitaet reicht noch 14 Tage  - science.ORF.at


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wo willst du die Leute holen?



Naja zumindest in meinem konkreten Fall könnten die Leute da arbeiten die das bis vor 2 Wochen noch da getan haben...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe viele gute Bekannte in und aus Russland und kein prinzipielles Problem mit den Russen, die ich nicht persönlich kenne.
> 
> RT traue ich trotzdem nicht über den Weg. Und nun?


Ich lese schon lange auch RT, Sputnik, Tass. Es wird hin und wieder etwas übertrieben oder gedehnt, aber eine echte Lüge ist mir da noch nicht wissentlich untergekommen. Es gibt auch kaum bis keine Propaganda. Im Gegensatz zu Westmedien liest man nicht, was richtig und was falsch ist, was man zu denken, zu tun und zu lassen hat. Auch die Kommentare sind frei. Daran können sich die wertespeienden Wut- Haß und PC-Medien mit ihrer Einheitsmeinung zu jedem Thema mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wo willst du die Leute holen?  Ich weiß nicht wie groß die medizinische Personal der Bundeswehr ist , das man die Deutschland weit verteilen könnten.
> 
> 
> Intensivbetten in Österreich und Berechnung
> Intensivbetten-Kapazitaet reicht noch 14 Tage  - science.ORF.at



Wieso man steht doch auf billige Arbeitskräfte, sollen halt paar Pfleger aus Wuhan und Co einfliegen...


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja zumindest in meinem konkreten Fall könnten die Leute da arbeiten die das bis vor 2 Wochen noch da getan haben...



Naja es werden auch Personal ausfallen, da werden sich einige infizieren oder wegen Erschöpfung nicht mehr können, die sind ja jetzt schon belastet.


Und falls ihr denkt es läuft jetzt alles nach Hygienevorschrift, da lache ich.

Es gab vor Jahren ein Aktion  ,wo  sich 120-200 Krankenhäusern beteiligt haben, die wollten für einen Tag mal alles nach Hygienevorschrift arbeiten, und nach 2 Stunden mussten alle abbrechen, weil die mit der Arbeit nicht nachkamen.



Btw.  Spanien wird das nächste Italien, man sollte schon ne Auge auf Urlaubsrückkehrer haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Es gab vor Jahren ein Aktion  ,wo  sich 120-200 Krankenhäusern beteiligt haben, die wollten für einen Tag mal alles nach Hygienevorschrift arbeiten, und nach 2 Stunden mussten alle abbrechen, weil die mit der Arbeit nicht nachkamen.



Ja, das ist die bekannte Schere zwischen Vorschriften und Realität. Man darfs halt nicht zugeben aber bei Hygienevorschriften in KHs ists dasselbe wie mit Arbeitssicherheitsvorschriften in Handwerk und Industrie. Wenn man sich da an alles 100% halten würde wie vorgeschrieben geht auch stellenweise gar nix mehr.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Trump to Declare National Emergency to Speed Virus Response
USA Nationaler Notstand wird wohl ausgerufen.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wieso man steht doch auf billige Arbeitskräfte, sollen halt paar Pfleger aus Wuhan und Co einfliegen...



Da sind welche aus China nach Italien  gekommen um Erfahrungen zuteilen, was man noch machen könnte


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Am besten 1 Jahr in einen Schutzbunker gehen und den Kontakt zur Außenwelt vermeiden.
Meiner Schwester (Industriekauffrau) geht es richtig schlecht, sie darf nicht zum Arzt (ihre Freundin ist Arzthelferin) und sagte tut mir Leid wir dürfen keinen annehmen etc pp. Beide Seiten versuchen nun seit Stunden beim Gesundheitsamt, irgendeine Hotline jemanden zu erreichen. Seit Stunden nimmt keiner ab. Was kann man tun Leute, damit man mal getestet wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was kann man tun Leute, damit man mal getestet wird?



Nicht mehr als das, was ihr versucht. Erfolgschancen sind, so Leid mir das tut, gering.
Willkommen im überlasteten Gesundheitssystem. Bin gespannt was los ist wenn wir statt 3000 Fälle demnächst 300.000 Fälle haben. Da wird nix mehr gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> AWas kann man tun Leute, damit man mal getestet wird?


Mobile Teststationen. Die ersten gibt es.

Aber kurze Frage, ist der Test für den Heilungsprozess wichtig?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Da sind welche aus China nach Italien  gekommen um Erfahrungen zuteilen, was man noch machen könnte



Hier die Meldung dazu:
VIRUS: China schickt Schutzmasken und Experten nach Italien - FOCUS Online

Was auch immer der komplette Hintergrund der Aktion ist, ich finds eine absolut große Geste. Interessant auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass China selbst mit dem Virus zu kämpfen hat. 

@Duvar:
112, wenns wirklich (!) so dramatisch ist oder ab ins Krankenhaus. 
Sagt eigentlich schon der normale Menschenverstand, unabhängig von Corona.
Zugegeben, die Hemmschwelle für den Notarzt ist zum Glück (!) hoch, aber dafür ist die 112 da. 
Meinem Dad gings vor zwei Jahren Nachts plötzlich auch sehr schlecht (hohes Fieber, Schüttelfrost, Gleichgewichtsstörungen, erbrechen), meine Mum hat mich daraufhin mitten in der Nacht angerufen...was sie denn nur noch machen soll? Notarzt.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Das Problem ist du erreichst keinen, in diversen Hotlines kannst du nur ein Band hören, Arztpraxen wollen dich erst gar nicht sehen usw usf, wenn es jetzt schon so ist, könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie es demnächst sein wird, wie alki schon sagte.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

So lösen wir aber auch unser pflegenotstand und rentenproblem, die babyboomer muss es auch richtig treffen 

Sonst wird das nichts.  


*Böses Fun *


Neue zahlen aus Italien 

Es sind heute 250 Menschen verstorben und 2500 neue Fälle..

Coronavirus Update (Live): 142,775 Cases and 5,374 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2020)

Die Zahlen aus Italien sind raus und sie sind schockierend.


Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus Update (Live): 142,775 Cases and 5,374 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


Japan schummelt schon wieder. Als ob es dort nur 10 neue Fälle gäbe..


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

Mal gucken was aus Tokyo 2020 (Olympiade)wird


----------



## taks (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> In einigen Ländern ist die Zahl der toten deutlich höher als die Zahl der Genesenen.



Rationales denken setzt glaub bei den Leuten langsam aus...
Bei einer schweren Grippe dauert die Genesung eben länger als zwei, drei Tage...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Rationales denken setzt glaub bei den Leuten langsam aus...
> Bei einer schweren Grippe dauert die Genesung eben länger als zwei, drei Tage...


Eine Genesung kommt nach 2-4 Wochen, der Tot auch, oder glaubst Du, das Infizierte am ersten Tag sterben. Das sind die beiden Zahlen, die verglichen werden müssen. Die sind anfangs natürlich verzerrt. 

Wohei das RKI eine Letalität unter 1% nennt, da würde mich interessieren, wie die sich berechnet. Da liegt ein irgendwie gearteter Daumenwerte hinter oder eine minimale Stichprobe. Und den könnte man auch offen nennen. z.B. wenn wir 3156 aktuell offiziell positiv Geteste in Deutschland haben, gehen wir von, Achtung, jetzt kommt der Daumenwert, 4000, 10000, 30000 oder noch mehr real Infizierten aus,


----------



## keinnick (13. März 2020)

Die IHK sagt bundesweit auch sämtliche Prüfungen ab: Aktueller Stand zu Pruefungen - IHK Hannover


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Eine Genesung kommt nach 2-4 Wochen, der Tot auch, oder glaubst Du, das Infizierte am ersten Tag sterben. Das sind die beiden Zahlen, die verglichen werden müssen. Die sind anfangs natürlich verzerrt.
> 
> Wohei das RKI eine Letalität unter 1% nennt, da würde mich interessieren, wie die sich berechnet. Da liegt ein irgendwie gearteter Daumenwerte hinter oder eine minimale Stichprobe. Und den könnte man auch offen nennen. z.B. wenn wir 3156 aktuell offiziell positiv Geteste in Deutschland haben, gehen wir von, Achtung, jetzt kommt der Daumenwert, 4000, 10000, 30000 oder noch mehr real Infizierten aus,


Die Genesung lagt 1-3 nach, je nachdem, wie als der Patient und wie schwer der Verlauf war. Im Schnitt also 2 Wochen.  Für eine Abschätzung eignet sich Südkorea am besten. Da geht es hin und her zwischen 2-4%.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Vorsicht bei den Genesenen - die Definition wer als genesen gilt schwankt je nach Land enorm.
Manche sagen "Infizierter der nach 4 Wochen nicht tot ist ist gesund" ums böse zu schreiben, andere (etwa Deutschland) sagt "14 Tage nach Ende aller Krankheitssymptome muss ein Test negativ sein". Letzteres bedeutet erstens dass ein Infizierter minimum 4 Wochen braucht um überhaupt in Frage zu kommen UND er muss noch einen Test (der sicher nicht gemacht wird weitgehend momentan zu dem Zweck) negativ abschließen.

Letzteres ist der Grund warum die Zahl der genesenen in Deutschland gegen Null tendiert - die Vorgaben um als genesen zu gelten sind fast unmöglich zu erreichen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Die IHK sagt bundesweit auch sämtliche Prüfungen ab: Aktueller Stand zu Pruefungen - IHK Hannover


Na geil - mein "Nebenjob" als Azubischreck ist damit auch erstmal erstmal erledigt, die IHK Saar wird sich sicher demnächst anschließen.
(und nein, ich bin ganz lieb als Prüfer. Ehrlich.)


----------



## keinnick (13. März 2020)

Ja, die Azubis hier waren auch nicht gerade begeistert. Die IHK Saarland hat auch abgesagt: SR.de: IHK Saarland sagt alle Pruefungen ab


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Eine Genesung kommt nach 2-4 Wochen, der Tot auch, oder glaubst Du, das Infizierte am ersten Tag sterben. Das sind die beiden Zahlen, die verglichen werden müssen. Die sind anfangs natürlich verzerrt.
> 
> Wohei das RKI eine Letalität unter 1% nennt, da würde mich interessieren, wie die sich berechnet. Da liegt ein irgendwie gearteter Daumenwerte hinter oder eine minimale Stichprobe. Und den könnte man auch offen nennen. z.B. wenn wir 3156 aktuell offiziell positiv Geteste in Deutschland haben, gehen wir von, Achtung, jetzt kommt der Daumenwert, 4000, 10000, 30000 oder noch mehr real Infizierten aus,



Genesen gilst Du wenn keine Virus DNA mehr im Körper ist, da bist Du umgangssprachlich schon lange genesen, denn die Symptome lassen nach sobald der Körper Antikörper hat, die den Virus binden, der ist dann aber noch im System.


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2020)

Mal ein bisschen Kreativität bzgl. abgesagter Messen.

ProWein 2020 findet statt, aber erst 2021 - Falstaff


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Letzteres bedeutet erstens dass ein Infizierter minimum 4 Wochen braucht um überhaupt in Frage zu kommen UND er muss


Komisch, die 14 um Rahmen von Webasto infizierten waren nach drei Wochen alks geheilt in der Statistik ....
Wie kommen wir denn zu 45 Geheilten im Land, wenn das sechs Wochen dauern soll? Nenene ....



seahawk schrieb:


> Genesen gilst Du wenn keine Virus DNA mehr im Körper ist


Dann gäbe es noch keine Genesenen, die Spuren hast Du Wochen in dir

- Offtopic-


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (und nein, ich bin ganz lieb als Prüfer. Ehrlich.)


Ganz toll, und wir müssen dann mit den Versagern leben. Dreh sie durch den Wolf, mach sie fertig und dann sei lieb zu ihnen,


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Komisch, die 14 um Rahmen von Webasto infizierten waren nach drei Wochen alks geheilt in der Statistik


Bei den allerersten Fällen war noch Kapazität zum testen da^^
Keine Ahnung obs da die Definition schon so gab. Möglich dass man die als sie Symptomfrei waren sopfort getestet haben und als gesund gemeldet. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ganz toll, und wir müssen dann mit den Versagern leben. Dreh sie durch  den Wolf, mach sie fertig und dann sei lieb zu ihnen,


Das durch den Wolf drehen ist ja während der Ausbildung. 
Nein im Ernst, ich habe das Glück einen Beruf auszubilden und zu prüfen der in den allermeisten Fällen wirklich gute (und überdurchschnittlich alte/reife) Azubis hat. Es gibt ja immer nur ne handvoll Werkstoffpürüfer und die paar wenigen die sowas machen wollen geben sich normalerweise echt Mühe (das normale Klientel ist da 18-20 Jahre beim Start und hat Abitur). Also dass mal einer dabei ist der schlechter als befriedigend abschneidet am Ende ist die Ausnahme. Die allermeisten schneiden mit gut ab.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. März 2020)

Zu den Zahlen: 
Rechnet das doch einfach mal anhand der derzeit vorhandenen Werte aus, wenn ihr dem RKI nicht vertraut. 
Aber Vorsicht: Zu den bekannten "Infizierten" müsst ihr eigentlich noch eine hohe Dunkelziffer hinzu rechnen (und das dürfte mehr als offensichtlich sein), auch das sagt übrigens das RKI .

Letztlich ists Kaffeesatzleserei, niemand kann hellsehen - auch wenn manche das von Behörden und Regierungen fordern.

@Incredible Alk:
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass bei den ersten Erkrankten zwei Tests negativ sein mussten, bevor sie als wirklich gesund galten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Zu den Zahlen:
> Rechnet das doch einfach mal anhand der derzeit vorhandenen Werte aus, wenn ihr dem RKI nicht vertraut.
> Aber Vorsicht: Zu den bekannten "Infizierten" müsst ihr eigentlich noch eine hohe Dunkelziffer hinzu rechnen (und das dürfte mehr als offensichtlich sein), auch das sagt übrigens das RKI .


Genau, 6 Tote auf 45 Genese. Oder was nimmst Du? 

Nach einer Epidemie nimmt man Tote zu Gesamtinfizierten, aber doch nicht während eines Ausbruchs mit exponentieller Zunahme ....


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk:
> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass bei den ersten Erkrankten zwei Tests negativ sein mussten, bevor sie als wirklich gesund galten.



Ja, davon hab ich auch schon gelesen - das ist halt noch unmöglicher zu schaffen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau, 6 Tote auf 45 Genese. Oder was nimmst Du?
> 
> Nach einer Epidemie nimmt man Tote zu Gesamtinfizierten, aber doch nicht während eines Ausbruchs mit exponentieller Zunahme ....



Du musst schon mit den globalen Werten rechnen und wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast: Es ist eigentlich sinnlos JETZT irgendwas auszurechnen, man kann aber prognostizieren, nichts Anderes unternehmen Wissenschaftler weltweit.
Woher rührt also diesbezüglich die Kritik am RKI?

Was mich wundert sind die Zahlen aus China. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass sich etwas so gravierendes selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen nicht vertuschen lässt (siehe Iran). Was ist also los? Warum schicken die Chinesen Material und Menschen nach Italien, wenn siehs doch eigentlich selbst brauchen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Woher rührt also diesbezüglich die Kritik am RKI?


Es ist keine freie Universität, es ist ein politisches Gebilde. Und wer wochenlang nur "Keine Panik" sagt und "bewstens Vorbereitet", wohl wissend, was passieren wird, verspielt Reputation.

Und ja, ich verfolge die Anzahl von Toten zu Genesen seit Wochen. Es begann mit 20%, ging runter auf 6%, jetzt, mit Italien sind wir weltweit wieder auf 8%. Und diese Zahl gilt für Covid-19. Das es auch ganz viele ohne Symptome gibt, ist mir egal. Sobald man aber positiv gestestet wurde, und dazu muss man zuerst Symptome haben, sonst testet niemand, dann tickt die Statistik.

Darum reden wir hier seit tausends Beiträgen. Es geht darum, dass auch der letzte versteht, dass es keine harmlose einfache Grippe ist, sondern wir dieses verdammte kleine Biest ernst nehmen müssen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich Israel alle Flüge ausgesetzt?


Weiß ich noch gar nicht. Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt, ob mein Sommerausflug nach Israel stattfinden kann.

Momentan wird man ja dort und auch in anderen Ländern (bsplw. Rumänien) 2 Wochen weggesperrt, wenn man aus Deutschland geflogen kommt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Wart ihr heut schon einkaufen?

https://abload.de/img/coronashoppingcukm1.jpg


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

Danke für das Bild, wäre eventuell etwas für die Gamescom


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wart ihr heut schon einkaufen?



Ja, vorhin. Ich hab alles bekommen, was ist wollte.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=feycmqjsLNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, vorhin. Ich hab alles bekommen, was ist wollte.


Im Lidl um die Ecke ist auch alles normal. Die Kassiererin hatte Handschuhe an, das war alles.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Ich war heut morgen einkaufen (Globus). War nicht alles da aber größtenteils alles was ich auf dem Zettel hatte und für Dinge die ausverkauft waren gabs Alternativen.
Dennoch, die Regale sind deutlich leergefegter gewesen als normalerweise. Größtenteils nicht leer aber der Füllstand war doch durch die Bank signifikant kleiner. Das hamstern ist noch lange nicht vorbei - auch wenns wieder Nudeln und Klopapier gab


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Ich hab zuwenig Kohle (keine) zum Hamstern, aber bei der nächsten Dividendenausschüttung gehts los. Nicht wegen Corona, sondern mich davor zu bewahren, vor leeren Regalen zu stehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Wenn die Börse so weiter macht wie diese Woche wirste bei der nächsten Ausschüttung Tränen in den Augen haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die Börse so weiter macht wie diese Woche wirste bei der nächsten Ausschüttung Tränen in den Augen haben.


Wieso, es heißt doch, man Schüttel seine Tränen aus, oder so ähnlich ...

Schau Dir diesen Wert an, er trotzt der Entwicklung 
amd kurs aktie - Google-Suche


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2020)

Ausser er hat geshorted.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Corornatest...

https://abload.de/img/coronatestzbkc7.jpg


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Israeli scientists: 'In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine' - The Jerusalem Post

"According to Jersualem Post, Israelis say “In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine.” Vaccine was ALREADY in development before outbreak. Says Israeli scientist: “Let’s call it pure luck. We decided to choose coronavirus as a model for our system.""


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2020)

Wie bei den anderen derartigen Meldungen auch: Das glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe...

Ein Funktionierender Impfstoff mit vertretbaren nebenwirkungen breiter verfügbar noch in diesem Jahr wäre ein mittleres Wunder.

Nebenbei: Falls es nicht sowieso schon verlinkt wurde: Die Erklärung zu Ausbreitungsraten und der Mathematik dahinter ist wirklich wirklich gut:
YouTube


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. März 2020)

@Rotkaeppchen: 
Und da ich schon länger mich hier beteilige, wirst du mir wohl kaum unterstellen wollen das ich die Sache verharmlose.
Wenns meine Eltern erwischt, kann ich schon den Bestatter kontaktieren (überspitzt gesagt). Vielleicht gehöre aber auch ICH zu den Menschen die einfach Pech haben, sorry, muss beides nicht sein.

Getestet wirst du selbst mit Symptomen nicht, außer du hast Kontakt mit "Infizierten" gehabt oder kommst aus einem Risikogebiet. Willst du über 80 Mio Menschen testen? Wie stellst du dir das vor? Welches Gesundheitsystem auf dieser Welt soll das stemmen?
Wir haben nur die derzeitigen Zahlen und derzeitige Einschätzungen, mehr nicht. 

Meine Frage wäre: Was rechnest du da aus? 
Wenn ich nur mit den bekannten Zahlen rechne (weil dich ja die offensichtliche Dunkelziffer "nicht interessiert" - was kompletter Unfug ist), komme ich auf folgendes:
138.971 Erkrankte
5.108 Tote
Weltweit.

Macht 3,68 Prozent (gerundet). Was, noch einmal, unrealistisch ist, wie viele sitzen das wohl als normale Erkältung aus? Vor einigen Seiten habe ich auf die Dunkelziffer in China hingewiesen (die es zweifelsohne gibt, weil das Gesundheitssystem völlig überfordert ist). Rund 80.000 Leute in einem 1,3 Milliarden (?) Land, wo die Leute dicht aufeinander hocken, absolut unrealistisch. Da hast du von den Zahlen gesprochen...nimm sie doch einfach mal, weil dich Dunkelziffern nicht interessieren.
8%? Wo holst du die her?

Nur ums nochmal klar zu stellen: Ich nehme die Sache durchaus ernst, zwanghaft aber irgendwelche ******** herbeireden zu wollen...da bin ich nicht dabei.
Und ja, das RKI ist definitiv politisch beeinflusst, allerdings arbeiten dort auch Leute, die solche Dinge weit besser einschätzen können als wir vom Stammtisch. Endlich wurde denen auch der Maulkorb abgenommen. Die berliner Chariteé ist ein weltweit anerkanntes Krankenhaus und du unterstellst Leuten (vom Fach) von da "Unglaubwürdigkeit"...finde ich seltsam.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Israeli scientists: 'In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine' - The Jerusalem Post


Klingt sehr gut! Dann bliebt nur die Frage, wie schnell das Mittel zu produzieren ist und wer es zuerst bekommt.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Macht 3,68 Prozent (gerundet).
> 8%? Wo holst du die her?


Tote / (Tote + Genesene)
5088 : (5088 +  69.779 )=*6,8%
*
(Ja, die Zahlen schwanken zur Zeit sehr)
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Sämtliche noch akut Infizierten gehören dann irgendwann in Zukunft zu einer der beiden Gruppen. Es ist doch vermessen zu glauben, dass von den Infizierten niemand mehr stirbt, oder?

_... An alternative method, which has the advantage of not having to estimate a variable, and that is mentioned in the American Journal of Epidemiology study  cited previously as a simple method that nevertheless could work  reasonably well if the hazards of death and recovery at any time t measured from admission to the hospital, conditional on an event occurring at time t, are proportional, would be to use the formula: _
*CFR = deaths / (deaths + recovered) ...*
Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sämtliche noch akut Infizierten gehören dann irgendwann in Zukunft zu einer der beiden Gruppen. Es ist doch vermessen zu glauben, dass von den Infizierten niemand mehr stirbt, oder?



Es ist allerdings auch implausibel anzunehmen, es würden aus der Gruppe der unerkannt Infizierten ein so hoher Prozentsatz versterben statt genesen, dass sich die grundsätzliche Verteilung verschlechtern könnte.

Es ist ganz einfach: Alle Toten werden (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mit fehlerhafter Ursachenfeststellung) eindeutig gezählt, unzählige unbekannt Infizierte und unspektakulär Genesende werden gar nicht gezählt. Mit verbesserter Zählung/Diagnostik bzw. größerer Datenbasis kann sich die errechnete Letalitätsrate also nur verringern, nicht jedoch erhöhen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. März 2020)

Es ist idiotisch jetzt irgendwas zu berechnen, genau das tust du aber (und ich habs einfach mal exemplarisch gemacht).
Denk mal über deine Formel nach, selbst mit deiner Formel bist du weit von den 8% entfernt. Liest sich aber natürlich "nicht so gut".

Hier muss ich Mahoy einfach mal recht geben.

Kaffeesatzleserei, im Sinne der Panik. Vielleicht wirst du erkranken, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Vielleicht würde es dich aber auch erst betreffen wenn es schon einen Impfstoff gibt. 
Was momentan getan wird, ist absolut richtig. Und noch einmal, mich wundern die Zahlen aus China. Einen Ausbruch einer derartigen Krankheit kann man nicht vertuschen...woher kommen also die geringen Neuinfektionen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings auch implausibel anzunehmen, es würden aus der Gruppe der unerkannt Infizierten ein so hoher Prozentsatz versterben statt genesen, dass sich die grundsätzliche Verteilung verschlechtern könnte.


Den Unterschied zwischen COVID-19 und SARS-CoV-2 kennst Du?

In welcher Statistik sind übrigens die ganzen Toten, die maßgeblich an einer unerdeckten Ansteckung starben?



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Es ist idiotisch jetzt irgendwas zu berechnen


Es ist eine Zahl, basierend auf offiziellen Zahlen. Das ist transparent und man kann es diskutieren. Das Robert Koch Institut schmeißt Dir 1% an den Latz. Wo die herkommen, wie sie berechnet sind, wie groß der Daumenwert der Abschätzung ist, weißt Du nicht. Natürlich ist meine Zahl nicht "genau", aber es ist eine transparte Diskussionsbasis.  Und schau ich nach Italien, dann sind wir weit von 1% entfernt, aber ganz weit.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Israeli scientists: 'In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine' - The Jerusalem Post
> 
> "According to Jersualem Post, Israelis say “In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine.” Vaccine was ALREADY in development before outbreak. Says Israeli scientist: “Let’s call it pure luck. We decided to choose coronavirus as a model for our system.""


God bless Israel! Shalom alechem. 

Bald werden wir in Europa mehr Infizierte als in China haben, sofern die chinesischen Zahlen stimmen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und schau ich nach Italien, dann sind wir weit von 1% entfernt, aber ganz weit.


...weil Italien, mit seinem regional qualitativ wie quantitativ massiv unterschiedlichem Gesundheitssystem auch direkt mit Deutschland vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. März 2020)

Noch einmal: Die offiziellen Zahlen geben nicht einmal ansatzweise das Ausmaß wieder. Das willst du offensichtlich nicht begreifen, wurde aber selbst vom RKI heute schon bekannt gegeben (Stichwort Dunkelziffer). Auch das habe ich schon vor mehreren Seiten geschrieben (da gings noch um China).

Ich habe den entsprechenden Artikel gerade gesucht und im Durcheinander der Meldungen nicht mehr gefunden. Gelesen habe ich es heute auf welt.de in der Mittagspause.

Ähnlich dazu dürfte es sich jedes Jahr mit der Grippe verhalten (was nicht heißen soll das Corona eine harmlose Grippe ist - auch die Grippe ist nicht harmlos!). 
Ich nehm dazu einfach mal mein näheres Umfeld: Meine Freundin und mich, wenns uns wirklich erwischt, gehen wir zum Arzt, "bitte eine Woche zu Hause, mir gehts beschissen". Ab ins Bett und gut ists. Meine Freundin ist Erzieherin...die bringt so einiges mit. Grippe...bestimmt schon bei uns unterwegs gewesen. Getestet? Null.
Was bringt uns dieser Test auch? Wer krank ist (wirklich), gehört ins Bett.

Was ich damit sagen will: Selbst die Grippezahlen sind absolut unzuverlässig, weils viele "einfach so" auskurieren. Und genau so verhält es sich mit Corona, was im Umkehrschluss nicht bedeutet das man die Ausbreitung dieser absolut unbekannten Krankheit nicht eindämmen sollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Hääää?
5088 : (5088 +  69.779 )=*6,8%

*


Two-Face schrieb:


> ...weil Italien, mit seinem regional qualitativ  wie quantitativ massiv unterschiedlichem Gesundheitssystem auch direkt  mit Deutschland vergleichbar ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur für Dich:
Deutschland als fast einziges Land noch ohne komplette Schliessung von Schulen und Kitas, weil Deutschland staaark


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hääää?
> 5088 : (5088 +  69.779 )=*6,8%
> *



Momentaufnahme, nichts weiter. Wo bleiben deine 8% (selbst mit deiner Rechnung nicht haltbar)?
Davon mal ab, hat dein Link nichts mit der Sache ansich zu tun. Schulen und Kitas haben absolut NULL mit dem Gesundheitssystem zu tun.
Die Aussage von Two-Face ist absolut richtig: Das Gesundheitssystem in Norditalien ist weitaus besser als im Süden (was für vieles in Italien zutrifft). Unser Gesundheitssystem ist massiv zusammengespart worden, verglichen mit den Leistungen die man hier erhält (ohne größeren _finanziellen_ Aufwand) ists aber im Grunde schon nicht verkehrt. Merkt man wenn man sich im Urlaub mal mit dem Mountainbike flach legt.

Mir stellt sich die Frage:
Willst du sterben? Oder willst du uns alle davon überzeugen das wir sterben werden?
Letzteres tritt ohnehin irgendwann ein und wenn du oder ich Pech haben demnächst. So kann man man die ganze Sache zusammenfassen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen COVID-19 und SARS-CoV-2 kennst Du?



Ja, den habe ich in diesem Thread schon erläutert, als die Bezeichnung des Erregers und die von diesen verursachte Erkrankung von den meisten Diskussionsteilnehmern noch wild durcheinander gewürfelt wurden. Aber was soll das mit Statistik zu tun haben?

An COVID-19 Verstorbene waren logischerweise mit SARS-CoV-2 infiziert und genau das wird auch festgestellt, egal ob sie deswegen bereits in Behandlung waren oder nicht. "Todesursache unbekannt" findest du heutzutage auf keinem endgültigen Totenschein mehr.
Unerkannt mit SARS-CoV-2 Infizierte erkranken entweder (unwahrscheinlicherweise) nicht und wir müssen uns nicht weiter mit ihnen befassen, weil sie auch nicht an einer Erkrankung versterben, die sie nicht erleiden. Ist ja irgendwie logisch.
Oder sie erkranken und versterben, dann erhöhen sie die Zahl der Toten.
Oder sie erkranken unbemerkt, genesen unbemerkt und bilden somit keine zuverlässige Vergleichsgröße zu den Todesfällen.

Über noch nicht vollständig bekannte medizinische Faktoren und Indikatoren kann man streiten, über die Grundregeln der Stochastik nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> An COVID-19 Verstorbene waren logischerweise mit SARS-CoV-2 infiziert und genau das wird auch festgestellt, egal ob sie deswegen bereits in Behandlung waren oder nicht.


Dazu gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [/B]Nur für Dich:
> Deutschland als fast einziges Land noch ohne komplette Schliessung von Schulen und Kitas, weil Deutschland staaark[/SIZE]


Das soll mir jetzt was sagen?


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dazu gehen die Meinungen auseinander.



Welche Meinungen gehen in welche Richtung auseinander? Etwas konkreter darf's gerne werden zum Wochenende.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Welche Meinungen gehen in welche Richtung auseinander?


Über die Korrektheit und Aussagekräftigkeit deutscher Totenscheine, Um was soll es sonst gehen?
Unwisserheit haben wir also auf gesamter Breite. Mein Ziel ist ganz einfach: Nicht infiziert werden


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

Covid-19: Zahlreiche Laender verhindern Einreisen aus Deutschland | Telepolis



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Über die Korrektheit und Aussagekräftigkeit deutscher Totenscheine, Um was soll es sonst gehen?
> Unwisserheit haben wir also auf gesamter Breite. Mein Ziel ist ganz einfach: Nicht infiziert werden



Wenn jemand im Krankenhaus stirbt, steht die Diagnose doch eh meist schon vorher fest. 
Ansonsten ist es ein Fall für die Rechtsmedizin.

Ansonsten einfach auf die Statistik und die Risikofaktoren schauen.
Für alle unter 40 liegt der Risikofaktor bei 0,09.
Zahlen, bitte! 3,4 % Coronavirus-Fallsterblichkeit, eine "false Number"? Etwas Pandemie-Statistik | heise online


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. März 2020)

Jetzt gehts wohl erst los.

Italien - 250 Coronavirus-Tote innerhalb eines Tages


Unfassbar, 200 € kostet eine Atemschutzmaske in Venezuela dank der Belagerung des Wertewestens, der seine Marionette auch über Millionen von Leichen installieren will. Die kostet sonst höchstens 20.

https://abload.de/img/billoskoj.jpg


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

Dafür ist es in China schon fast vorbei. Aktuell sind dort nur noch 13500 infiziert und damit etwa 500 mehr als in Italien.

Auch in Italien sind schon über 1000 wieder gesund.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie bei den anderen derartigen Meldungen auch: Das glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe...
> 
> Ein Funktionierender Impfstoff mit vertretbaren nebenwirkungen breiter verfügbar noch in diesem Jahr wäre ein mittleres Wunder.


Die Marktreife bei derartigen (neuen) Impfstoffen dauert durchschnittlich (bzw. bis zu) 18 Monate - inklusive aller Zulassungen, Test und Studien.
Natürlich ist auch hier - wie vor einigen Jahren bei den Ebola Impfstoffen bzw. Medikamenten - eine frühe "Beta-Phase" möglich, aber eben mit entsprechenden Risiken für die Nutzer.

Der Impfstoff gegen Covid-19 ist aber, wie bei der Grippeimpfung, nur für die Prophylaxe. Ist man bereits krank, nützt es nichts mehr sich damit zu impfen.
Überlebt man die Erkrankung, ist man im Regelfall ohnehin Immun gegen den Erreger und zum Teil wohl auch gegen eventuelle Subtypen und Mutationen.

Wir in Österreich machen übrigens ab Montag vieles komplett dicht - für zumindest 7 Tage. 
Eine etwaige Verlängerung oder weitere Maßnahmen hängen von der weiteren Entwicklung ab.
SARS-COV-2, derstandard

Alles Gute!

Ps.: 
Hamstern gab es bei uns gestern leider auch - vielfach ausgelöst durch diverse Fake-News in den asozialen Medien.
Was zum Teifl wollen die bloß alle mit dem depperten Klopapier???


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür ist es in China schon fast vorbei. .


Und wie lange dauert es, bis die gesamte Bevölkerung immunisiert ist? 
Sie haben jetzt mit riesigem Aufwand und Kosten die Zahken herunter
gedrückt. Sie werden trotzdem nicht alle erwischt haben und über den
Handel kommt es wieder ins Land, oder mit der nächsten Welle ....

Der Drop ist gelutscht. Covid-19 ist jetzt eine neue weltweite Krankheit.
Genau, Telepolis hat es mal wieder haaarklein zerlegt und aufgearbeitet,
im Wesentlichen sind Zahlen aber weiterhin mit vorsicht zu geniesen.
Für ältere Semester wie mich gibt: Nicht infizieren, brauche ich nicht,
echt nicht, ....


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit Impfung?
> Ähm...
> 
> Wie viele lassen bzw. ließen sich denn gegen Influenza bislang imfpen?



Ich schon, seit 10 Jahren,
ein Jahr vorher hatte es mich richtig getroffen,
da war mir wie sterben zumute 

Auch gegen das Coronavirus wird es vlt. in einem Jahr einen Impfstoff geben.

Bis dahin muß halt das öffentliche Leben extrem eingeschränkt werden,

alle sollten sich bewusst werden,

dass jeder zur Bewältigung der Krise beitragen kann.

Panik zu verbreiten, oder Hamsterkäufe sind nicht notwendig.

Coronavirus: Behoerde genehmigt Studie mit Ebola-Medikament | tagesschau.de

Vlt. könnte man damit die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen etwas reduzieren,

auch wenn man damit etwas zu spät anfängt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. März 2020)

Die Hamsterkäufe fangen erst an, glaube ich. Heute morgen im real oder ALDI um schon beim öffnen Rappelvoll und immer noch gibt es viele Dinge nicht zu kaufen. Ich weiche aus und zahl auch mehr wenn es sein muß aber verstehen kann ich dieses Hamstern nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. März 2020)

Habe nächste Woche "Zwangsurlaub", da Institut geschlossen.

Das Wetter soll auch ganz gut werden.


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2020)

Klar fängt das Hamstern erst an und in gewisser Weise wird man selbst dazu gezwungen, auch wenn man nicht will. Oder habt ihr Lust wegen einer Packung Klopapier mehrere Supermärkte abzuklappern?


----------



## Andregee (14. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die Hamsterkäufe fangen erst an, glaube ich. Heute morgen im real oder ALDI um schon beim öffnen Rappelvoll und immer noch gibt es viele Dinge nicht zu kaufen. Ich weiche aus und zahl auch mehr wenn es sein muß aber verstehen kann ich dieses Hamstern nicht.


Was kann man nicht daran verstehen wenn jemand auf Vorrat kauft und so wie empfohlen auf Kontakte zu anderen weitestgehend verzichtet. Unnötig viele Besuche in Konsumtempeln tragen sicher nicht zur Entspannung bei 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2020)

Alternativ kann man aber auch das Bidet, oder, falls nicht vorhanden, klassisch die Arschdusche bemühen. Und der Fön eignet sich nicht nur zum [Kopf-]Haare trocknen.


Andregee schrieb:


> Was kann man nicht daran verstehen wenn jemand auf Vorrat kauft und so wie empfohlen auf Kontakte zu anderen weitestgehend verzichtet. Unnötig viele Besuche in Konsumtempeln tragen sicher nicht zur Entspannung bei


Ich kann mich nicht daran enstinnen, dass schon irgendwer von offizieller Stelle empfohlen hätte, Klopapier und Desinfektionsmittel zu bunkern.


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2020)

Ich lege mir dann den Gartenschlauch ins Bad.^^


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. März 2020)

Ich werde gleich noch 24 Dosen Tomaten kaufen. Bohnen, Erbsen und Thunfisch mit Pasta ist irgendwie zu trocken.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2020)

Menschen sind dumm.

Klopapier wird gehamstert, weil's irgendwer geraten hat, aber die - gerade bei Krankheit - hygienisch deutlich überlegenen Baby Wipes bleiben im Regal liegen. Der mit Aktionismus infizierte Michel hat vermutlich vor lauter Panik vergessen zu fragen, *wozu* er das Klopapier bunkern soll, daher gebe ich hiermit den Expertenhinweis: Um sich untenrum zu reinigen.

Das geht mit vielen Dingen und mit vielen sogar deutlich besser. Und nur weil man hierzulande irgendwann dazu übergegangen ist, Fetzen aus Zellulose als das A und O für ***** und Po zu betrachten, skalieren die Überlebenschancen nicht mit der Zahl der erbeuteten Rollen.

Zumal zu den Symptomen von COVID-19 noch nicht einmal Schiteritis gehört. Aber vermutlich braucht man das ganze Papier, um des geistigen Dünnpfiffs Herr zu werden, der sich parallel zur realen Gefährdung ausbreitet ...


----------



## azzih (14. März 2020)

Wir werden ab nächste Woche auch alle ins Home Office geschickt, was erstmal gar nicht so schlecht ist.

Mal abwarten was hier sonst noch so passiert. Glaub bin ein bisschen erkältet, bezweifel aber das es wirklich ne Corona Infektion ist  War auf jeden Fall ne wilde Woche, im Elektronik Großhandel hab ich glaub ich die letzten 2 Tage mehr Umsatz gemacht als sonst in 2 Wochen. Jede Firma versucht gerade Ausrüstung für Home Office zu besorgen, Notebooks, Headsets, Videokonferenztechnik alles  nahezu restlos ausverkauft.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Klar fängt das Hamstern erst an und in gewisser Weise wird man selbst dazu gezwungen, auch wenn man nicht will. Oder habt ihr Lust wegen einer Packung Klopapier mehrere Supermärkte abzuklappern?



Wenn der Notstand ausgerufen wird,

ist eh Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (14. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal zu den Symptomen von COVID-19 noch nicht einmal Schiteritis gehört ...



Das stimmt so nicht unbedingt 
RKI  -  Navigation - Welche Symptome werden durch das neuartige Coronavirus ausgeloest?


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. März 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Was kann man nicht daran verstehen wenn jemand auf Vorrat kauft und so wie empfohlen auf Kontakte zu anderen weitestgehend verzichtet. Unnötig viele Besuche in Konsumtempeln tragen sicher nicht zur Entspannung bei
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich fahre seit eh und je einmal in der Woche einkaufen um dann ab und an mal dazu zu holen was fehlt. Mir kann doch keiner erzählen das er nichts im Haushalt hat was nicht auch so sagen wir mal für 1 Woche reichen würde. Dazu holt man dann für eine weitere Woche dazu ein. Aber man muss doch nicht für was weiss ich wieviele Wochen einkaufen um dann die Konserven was weiss ich wo im Internet zu verhökern?! Klar muss jeder selber wissen und mal abgesehen von wirklich armen Menschen die nichts im Schrank haben können gibt es auch viele ältere menschen die gar nicht Hamstern können weil sie nichts tragen können oder oder oder. Mal was für andere lassen ist dir dann sicher auch fremd?


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal zu den Symptomen von COVID-19 noch nicht einmal Schiteritis gehört. Aber vermutlich braucht man das ganze Papier, um des geistigen Dünnpfiffs Herr zu werden, der sich parallel zur realen Gefährdung ausbreitet ...


Man versucht mit Klopapier vermutlich auch nicht die Symptome zu bekämpfen. 

Bis zu dem Abschnitt war es ja ok, aber ab hier wird es extrem hohl.


----------



## Andregee (14. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit eh und je einmal in der Woche einkaufen um dann ab und an mal dazu zu holen was fehlt. Mir kann doch keiner erzählen das er nichts im Haushalt hat was nicht auch so sagen wir mal für 1 Woche reichen würde. Dazu holt man dann für eine weitere Woche dazu ein. Aber man muss doch nicht für was weiss ich wieviele Wochen einkaufen um dann die Konserven was weiss ich wo im Internet zu verhökern?! Klar muss jeder selber wissen und mal abgesehen von wirklich armen Menschen die nichts im Schrank haben können gibt es auch viele ältere menschen die gar nicht Hamstern können weil sie nichts tragen können oder oder oder. Mal was für andere lassen ist dir dann sicher auch fremd?



Wer sprach von verhökern? Und auch die älteren profitieren vom geringeren Menschenaufkommen, so sie denn einkaufen müssen. Außerdem kann man als Kind gerade für die Rentnereltern vorsorgend einkaufen. Wenn die Versorgungsketten gestört sind, obliegt es dem Händler, die Warenausgabe zu rationieren. Und wenn ich 4 Einheiten als ganzes für einen Monat oder je eine die Woche kaufe, ändert am Gesamtbedarf nichts, einzig die Risikokontaktrate wird beeinflusst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ...Der mit Aktionismus infizierte Michel hat vermutlich vor lauter Panik vergessen zu fragen, *wozu* er das Klopapier bunkern soll, daher gebe ich hiermit den Expertenhinweis: Um sich untenrum zu reinigen...



Das hättest du früher erklären müssen. Die Italiener haben daraus sicher schon Quarantänezelte gebastelt.


----------



## Andregee (14. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal zu den Symptomen von COVID-19 noch nicht einmal Schiteritis gehört. Aber vermutlich braucht man das ganze Papier, um des geistigen Dünnpfiffs Herr zu werden, der sich parallel zur realen Gefährdung ausbreitet ...



Deutsche Mediziner haben festgestellt, daß die Diarrhoe sehr häufig bei eingelieferten Patienten als Begleiterscheinung zu Covid 19 auftritt und somit ein ernstzunehmender Hinweis bezüglich Differenzierung zwischen grippalem Infekt und tatsächlicher Covid Infektion darstellt. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Das sollte jeder einmal lesen und danach auf Großeltern und oder achten, denn:
"Menschen   über   80   Jahre   haben   eine   Sterblichkeit   von   >15%"

*Hinweise zu Erkennung, Diagnostik und Therapie von **Patienten mit COVID-19*
Stand: März 2020
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Kommi..._Therapie_Diagnose.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2020)

Wunderbar, das meiste vom dem deckt sich ja regelrecht mit dem Symtpomen einer gewöhnlichen Erkältung.
Das hilft dem Laien bei der Differenzialdiagnose ja ungemein.

(musste noch dazu erst mal überlegen, was "produktiver" und "unproduktiver" Husten bedeuten soll)


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Überlebt man die Erkrankung, ist man im Regelfall ohnehin Immun gegen den Erreger und zum Teil wohl auch gegen eventuelle Subtypen und Mutationen.



Die bisher ungeklärte Frage dahingehend ist: Für wie lange? Das kann lebenslang sein. Oder nur 4 Wochen. Oder jeder beliebige Zeitraum dazwischen. Da noch nicht klar ist, wie (und ob überhaupt) der Körper die Informationen "how-to-kill-Cov19" abspeichert ist auch noch nicht klar wie lange man Immun ist. Von wenigen Wochen (so lange Antikörper noch da sind) bis hin zu Jahrzehnten (massenhaft T-Gedächtniszellen erstellt) ist alles drin.

Bei Coronaviren allgemein sinds üblicherweise einige Jahre. Bleibt zu hoffen dass CoV19 sich da genauso verhält. Wenns nur Wochen sind werden wir das Zeug nie mehr los.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit eh und je einmal in der Woche einkaufen um dann ab und an mal dazu zu holen was fehlt. Mir kann doch keiner erzählen das er nichts im Haushalt hat was nicht auch so sagen wir mal für 1 Woche reichen würde. [...]



Lustig, wie sehr sich die Lebenswelten dann doch unterscheiden. Klar habe ich immer irgendwelche Nahrungsmittel etc. im Haus, aber Vorratshaltung kann man das nicht nennen. Tatsächlich gehe ich in der Regel alle zwei Tage einkaufen, eben für das Essen für die zwei Tage und sonstigen Kleinkram.  Dass dann hin und wieder mal was länger im Regal liegen bleibt und sich so ein kleiner Vorrat anhäuft, ist dabei aber nur eine Nebenerscheinung. Und in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis ist das ähnlich. Aber wir sind halt auch alle Anfang-Mitte 30, Großstädter (und damit meine ich: wir leben in der Innenstadt, nicht halbbäuerlich im Neubaugebiet am Stadtrand), haben und brauchen größtenteils kein Auto und haben auch nur sehr begrenzt Stauraum in unseren Innenstadtwohnungen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Lustig, wie sehr sich die Lebenswelten dann doch unterscheiden. Klar habe ich immer irgendwelche Nahrungsmittel etc. im Haus, aber Vorratshaltung kann man das nicht nennen. Tatsächlich gehe ich in der Regel alle zwei Tage einkaufen, eben für das Essen für die zwei Tage und sonstigen Kleinkram.  Dass dann hin und wieder mal was länger im Regal liegen bleibt und sich so ein kleiner Vorrat anhäuft, ist dabei aber nur eine Nebenerscheinung. Und in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis ist das ähnlich. Aber wir sind halt auch alle Anfang-Mitte 30, Großstädter (und damit meine ich: wir leben in der Innenstadt, nicht halbbäuerlich im Neubaugebiet am Stadtrand), haben und brauchen größtenteils kein Auto und haben auch nur sehr begrenzt Stauraum in unseren Innenstadtwohnungen.



Ja klar spielt es eine Rolle ob man ländlich oder eher im städtischen Raum wohnt. Ich wohne in einer beschaulichen Kleinstadt im ländlichen Raum und evtl. sind 7 tage ja auch zu Hoch gegriffen wegen dem Überschuss vom Einkaufen aber sobald man Familie hat, wird der Überschuss dementsprechend auch mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Lustig, wie sehr sich die Lebenswelten dann doch unterscheiden. Klar habe ich immer irgendwelche Nahrungsmittel etc. im Haus, aber Vorratshaltung kann man das nicht nennen. Tatsächlich gehe ich in der Regel alle zwei Tage einkaufen, eben für das Essen für die zwei Tage und sonstigen Kleinkram.



Da gibts wirklich sehr unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen. Ich gehe vielleicht 1x die Woche kaufen, eher weniger. Für alle zwei Tage oder gar jeden Tag in Läden rumzulaufen hab ich gar keine Zeit/Lust. 

Klar, wenn man mal was dringener braucht oder vergessen hat kommt auch mal dazwischen vor aber in aller Regel reichen 2x pro Monat eine Karre voll kaufen locker aus. Ich war die Tour jetzt gestern machen, bedeutet im März muss ich nicht mehr in den Laden (wenns drauf ankommen würde und ich an Vorräte gehe auch im April nicht - da wäre das erste was alle ist vermutlich tatsächlich... Klopapier ).


----------



## Lotto (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da gibts wirklich sehr unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen. Ich gehe vielleicht 1x die Woche kaufen, eher weniger. Für alle zwei Tage oder gar jeden Tag in Läden rumzulaufen hab ich gar keine Zeit/Lust.



Seh ich genauso. Wenn man nach der Arbeit einkaufen geht sind die Supermärkte immer so voll, dass man auch mit 1-2 Artikeln 20 Minuten Zeit verschwenden würde. Da ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die bisher ungeklärte Frage dahingehend ist: Für wie lange? Das kann lebenslang sein.


Das spielt aber keine Rolle, weil es als RNS-Virus über eine hohe Variabilität verfügt. Das Ding wird jetzt jedes Jahr wieder kommen, wie die Grippe und jedes Jahr anders.  Sauber!

Einfach gesund bleiben, das hilft. ScheiB auf Sozialkontakte. Ihr könnt mich alle mal! Ich will keinen mehr sehen, nie mehr, nieeeee ....

Um wieder ernst zu werden sehe ich noch nicht, wie es langfrisitg wird. Vermutlich reicht eine Durchseuchung als Erstinfektion m eine sinnvolle Herdenimmunisierung zu bekommen, damit wir die nächsten Wellen auf leicht mutierter Viren gut abwehren können. Das ist sber alles noch Kaffeesatz und man liest einfach viel zu viele Vermutungen und Hypothesen, aber wenig Fundiertes. Es bliebt leider nur abzuwarten und zu hoffen, nicht infiziert zu werden, zumindest für die älteren Semester.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht unbedingt
> RKI  -  Navigation - Welche Symptome werden durch das neuartige Coronavirus ausgeloest?



Stimmt, _einige_ Betroffene leiden an Übelkeit und Durchfall. Letztgenannt, also geringste Häufigkeit.

Und deshalb hamstern Manche Klopapier, damit es tatsächlich Betroffene richtig leicht haben, welches zu bekommen, wenn sie es tatsächlich brauchen.
Und weil Klopapier bei infektiösem Durchfall auch genau das ist, was man bevorzugt verwenden sollte.  

Und dazu schön Pasta mit Tomatensoße, weil Tomate bekanntlich die erste Wahl bei Durchfall ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt, _einige_ Betroffene leiden an Übelkeit und Durchfall. Letztgenannt, also geringste Häufigkeit.
> 
> Und deshalb hamstern Manche Klopapier, damit es tatsächlich Betroffene richtig leicht haben, welches zu bekommen, wenn sie es tatsächlich brauchen.
> Und weil Klopapier bei infektiösem Durchfall auch genau das ist, was man bevorzugt verwenden sollte.
> ...



 Ach komm, auf dem Pott zu sitzen und plötzlich zu merken, dass kein Klopapier da ist, ist doch eine Urangst des vermeintlichen Zivilisationsmenschens unserer Breitengrade 

Es wäre doch in der Tat sehr unangenehm, käme man in die Situation, dass Lieferketten zwischenzeitlich unterbrochen sein oder man unter häusliche Quarantäne gestellt wird, und dann eben das Klopapier ausgeht. Zugegeben, wenn Leute mehrere hundert Rollen kaufen, dann wird es wirklich skurril. Denn sollte für einen derart langen Zeitraum alles zusammenbrechen, dann haben wir ganz andere Probleme...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Ihr verwöhnten Wohlstandskinder habt scheinbar nie erlebt, was es bedeuted, ohne Klopapier zu sein. Seit wir ab 1976 jedes Jahr im kleinen Grenzverkehr für 3 Wochen Urlaub in der Zone machten, haben wir Klopapier mit nach drüben genommen. Das stand auf der Liste der wünsche nach Kaffee und Bananen ganz oben. Was machen Menschen, die das bis 1989 erlebten, wenn eine Krise droht? Man kauft ein paar Pakete auf Vorrat. Wo it jetzt das Problem? Es gibt genug von dem Zeug, dann kauft man einen Tag später, etwas teurer oder fährt in das nächste Geschäft.

Ihr habt Probleme ...


----------



## Tengri86 (14. März 2020)

Man lässt in Italien  nicht mehr  alle auf einmal ins Supermarkt, ist ja logisch. 

Ob wir in Deutschland auch so diszipliniert bleiben  ? 


https://mobile.twitter.com/cordsaue...ustaende-italien-deutschland-id228693199.html


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die Marktreife bei derartigen (neuen) Impfstoffen dauert durchschnittlich (bzw. bis zu) 18 Monate - inklusive aller Zulassungen, Test und Studien.
> Natürlich ist auch hier - wie vor einigen Jahren bei den Ebola Impfstoffen bzw. Medikamenten - eine frühe "Beta-Phase" möglich, aber eben mit entsprechenden Risiken für die Nutzer.
> 
> Der Impfstoff gegen Covid-19 ist aber, wie bei der Grippeimpfung, nur für die Prophylaxe. Ist man bereits krank, nützt es nichts mehr sich damit zu impfen.
> Überlebt man die Erkrankung, ist man im Regelfall ohnehin Immun gegen den Erreger und zum Teil wohl auch gegen eventuelle Subtypen und Mutationen.



Daher ist es für junge Menschen nach aktuellem Stand, bei dem keine Spätfolgen bekannt sind, risikoärmer sich einfach infizieren zu lassen. 



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hamstern gab es bei uns gestern leider auch - vielfach ausgelöst durch diverse Fake-News in den asozialen Medien.
> Was zum Teifl wollen die bloß alle mit dem depperten Klopapier???



Bei uns im Kaufland  waren es gestern Abend die Nudeln und Reis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran enstinnen, dass schon irgendwer von offizieller Stelle empfohlen hätte, Klopapier und Desinfektionsmittel zu bunkern.



Im Gegenteil, es wird vom Kauf von Desinfektionsmittel abgeraten, damit dieses den medizinischen Einrichtungen zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sollte jeder einmal lesen und danach auf Großeltern und oder achten, denn:
> "Menschen   über   80   Jahre   haben   eine   Sterblichkeit   von   >15%"


Gesunde Ü80 oder Ü80 mit Vorerkrankungen? 

Das was die meisten Deutschen Toten außer dem Alter noch hatten war ja echt heftig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2020)

Ding Ding Ding!

Zwei Leute aus meinem Betrieb sind positiv getestet und liegen mit Fieber in der Ecke. Ich hatte mit genau denen zwar keinen Kontakt die letzten 2 Wochen aber sieht so aus als hätte ich schneller Zwangsurlaub als erwartet. 

...dann krieg ich die ganzen Überstunden doch noch weg


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gesunde Ü80 oder Ü80 mit Vorerkrankungen?
> 
> Das was die meisten Deutschen Toten außer dem Alter noch hatten war ja echt heftig.



Und im Vergleich zu Spanien und Frankreich haben wir sehr wenige Todesfälle.

China hat mittlerweile übrigens weniger aktuell infizierte als Italien. Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zwei Leute aus meinem Betrieb sind positiv getestet und liegen mit Fieber in der Ecke.


Ist denn schon geklärt, ob wir mit Dir dann noch schreiben dürfen? Ich habe keinen Virenscanner!



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ..dann krieg ich die ganzen Überstunden doch noch weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die kann man dann ja auf Deinem Grabstein vermerken:
_" Er starb mit 3000  Überstunden im Schweiße seines Angesichts"

_Dir alles Gute! Bleib sauber


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist denn schon geklärt, ob wir mit Dir dann noch schreiben dürfen? Ich habe keinen Virenscanner!



Ich kipp vor jedem Post dann Isopropanol auf die Tastatur, geht schon.


----------



## keinnick (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... aber sieht so aus als hätte ich schneller Zwangsurlaub als erwartet.
> ...dann krieg ich die ganzen Überstunden doch noch weg


Wenn Du "Zwangsurlaub" bekommst, dann musst Du doch keine Überstunden nehmen. Oder willst Du die dem AG freiwillig schenken?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kipp vor jedem Post dann Isopropanol auf die Tastatur, geht schon.


Hast Du mit dem Kollegen Kontakt gehabt und wie läuft es jetzt mit Quarantäne? Bitte berichte, ob und wenn ja, wie schnell.

Und danle für die Vorsorge, uns nicht zu infizieren!


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die kann man dann ja auf Deinem Grabstein vermerken:
> _" Er starb mit 3000  Überstunden im Schweiße seines Angesichts"
> _



Weiß nicht, wie es bei den Überstunden ist, aber zumindest den Resturlaub kann man weitervererben. 
EuGH: Urlaubsanspruch kann vererbt werden | LTO.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du "Zwangsurlaub" bekommst, dann musst Du doch keine Überstunden nehmen. Oder willst Du die dem AG freiwillig schenken?



Kommt drauf an wie das Unternehmen das regeln will. Wenn die sagen "du darfst nicht kommen" oder ich es tatsächlich kriege (eh Krankenschein) klar. Aktuell ist die Regelung aber nur: Man darf jetzt auch mehr als 2 Tage auf Überstunden zu Hause bleiben (was sonst nicht geht - deswegen hab ich ja Hunderte STunden über - frag nicht, ja die Regelungen sind so bescheuert).



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hast Du mit dem Kollegen Kontakt gehabt und  wie läuft es jetzt mit Quarantäne? Bitte berichte, ob und wenn ja, wie  schnell.



Ich habe mit beiden infizierten Kollegen gelegentlich Kontakt, die letzten zwei Wochen allerdings nicht - letzter Kontakt war am 27.02.. Über mehrere Ecken und Enden ja (ich bewege mich alle paar Tage im gleichen Gebäude und wir haben andere Personen die sowohl mit ihnen als auch mit mir Kontakt haben), ich sehe die Chance dass ich mich da bereits infiziert habe aber als sehr gering an, wenn auch nicht unmöglich.

Ich sag Bescheid was passiert - hab dann ja ggf. viiiiel Zeit für hier rumzuliegen^^


----------



## shadie (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ihr verwöhnten Wohlstandskinder habt scheinbar nie erlebt, was es bedeuted, ohne Klopapier zu sein. Seit wir ab 1976 jedes Jahr im kleinen Grenzverkehr für 3 Wochen Urlaub in der Zone machten, haben wir Klopapier mit nach drüben genommen. Das stand auf der Liste der wünsche nach Kaffee und Bananen ganz oben. Was machen Menschen, die das bis 1989 erlebten, wenn eine Krise droht? Man kauft ein paar Pakete auf Vorrat. Wo it jetzt das Problem? Es gibt genug von dem Zeug, dann kauft man einen Tag später, etwas teurer oder fährt in das nächste Geschäft.
> 
> Ihr habt Probleme ...



Es geh hier aber nicht um "ein paar Pakete auf Vorra" , es gibt ja jetzt schon leute die sich 50KG Mehl kaufen.
Das ist  mit gesundem Menschenverstand nicht mehr zu verargumentieren.
Das ist einfach nur egoistisch.

Niemand steinigt dich wenn du "haushaltsübliche mengen kaufst" und bischen was dazu.
Wenn sich das im Rahmen hält.

Das tuts aber momentan an vielen Stellen nicht.



Bei uns gibt es mittlerweile ebenfalls die Überlegung alle für 4 WOchen ins Homeoffice zu verlagern.
 Bildschirme und Headsets wurden dafür gekauft und jegliche Lizenzen aufgestockt.

Denke ab nächster/übernächster WOche gehts los.
Wem die Gefahr jetzt schon zu groß ist darf ab Montag schon damit anfangen.

Bleibt spannend.

Eigentlich fliege ich grad nach Frankfurt um meinen Gebu mit der Familie zu feiern.
Werde den Besuch bei Oma wohl absagen.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgylp3Td1Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Es geh hier aber nicht um "ein paar Pakete auf Vorra" , es gibt ja jetzt schon leute die sich 50KG Mehl kaufen.
> Das ist  mit gesundem Menschenverstand nicht mehr zu verargumentieren.
> Das ist einfach nur egoistisch.


Ein befreundeter Chemie Professor hat mir für Krisenzeiten geraten, 100kg Zucker zu bunkern, da kann man alles Relevante, vor allem Alkohol, raus machen. Die Basis Laborausstattung  dafür schenkte er mir zu seine Emeritierung.

Und ja, in Krisen ist man sich selber am Nächsten.

- Offtopic -


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sag Bescheid was passiert - hab dann ja ggf. viiiiel Zeit für hier rumzuliegen^^


Ahhh, ohhhh, Panikmodus

Dann gibts wieder rote Karten und einen Satz rote Ohren.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ihr verwöhnten Wohlstandskinder habt scheinbar nie erlebt, was es bedeuted, ohne Klopapier zu sein.



Ich verwöhntes Wohlstandskind war jahrelang in Gegenden unterwegs, da hatte man selbst mit umfassenden Sprachkenntnissen erhebliche Probleme, den Leuten zu erklären, was Klopapier und das Konzept dahinter ist. Und wenn sie's verstanden hatten, haben sie trotzdem weiter den Kopf geschüttelt, was dieser Unfug soll. Auch ein in unserem Kulturkreis offenbar fest verankertes Luxusproblem bleibt ein Luxusproblem.

Aber ja, hierzulande ist es üblich, die Leute sind daran gewöhnt und gegen einen gewissen Vorrat ist nichts zu sagen. Aber wenn neuerdings Mengen gekauft werden, mit denen man ein halbes Jahr Dauerdünnpfiff abdecken könnte, frage ich mich trotzdem, ob die Leute noch ganz bei Trost sind. Wenn es über solche Zeiträume Versorgungsnotstand herrschen sollte, wäre die Nation am Arsch, und zwar nicht mit Klopapier ...


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2020)

In Ischgl haben sich mindestens 330 Norweger und über 100 Dänen angesteckt. 
Der Fall eines Barkeepers der rund 20 Personen angesteckt hat, ist schon länger bekannt, nämlich seit 5 Tagen, und trotzdem wurde nichts unternommen. 
Absolut fahrlässig. 
Die ganze Region hätte schon abgeriegelt werden müssen, aber das wollten die Hoteliers und Seilbahnbetreiber nicht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei uns gibt es mittlerweile ebenfalls die Überlegung alle für 4 WOchen ins Homeoffice zu verlagern.
> Bildschirme und Headsets wurden dafür gekauft und jegliche Lizenzen aufgestockt.
> 
> [...]



Das ist sicherlich eine gute und verantwortungsbewusste Vorgehensweise. Nur halt nicht überall möglich :-/

In der sozialen Einrichtung, in der ich arbeite, gibt es noch keinerlei Ansagen, ob oder unter welchen Umständen wir unser Büro schließen. Mein Arbeitgeber (ein großer Wohlfahrtsverband) ist aber auch völlig überfordert, wie mir scheint.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die bisher ungeklärte Frage dahingehend ist: Für wie lange? Das kann lebenslang sein. Oder nur 4 Wochen. Oder jeder beliebige Zeitraum dazwischen. Da noch nicht klar ist, wie (und ob überhaupt) der Körper die Informationen "how-to-kill-Cov19" abspeichert ist auch noch nicht klar wie lange man Immun ist. Von wenigen Wochen (so lange Antikörper noch da sind) bis hin zu Jahrzehnten (massenhaft T-Gedächtniszellen erstellt) ist alles drin. Bei Coronaviren allgemein sinds üblicherweise einige Jahre.
> Bleibt zu hoffen dass CoV19 sich da genauso verhält. Wenns nur Wochen sind werden wir das Zeug nie mehr los.



Ich bin kein Virologe, aber bei der extrem tödlichen Spanischen Grippe (H1N1) von 1918-1920 ging die Zahl der Erkrankungen am Ende deswegen zurück, 
weil sich bis zu 25% der Weltbevölkerung angesteckt haben und die Überlebenden danach gegen das Virus und seine Mutationen immunisiert waren.
Und das fehlen von 25% potentiellen Wirten war eben ausreichend um das Virus zum Verschwinden zu bringen.

Aber das ist halt keine praktikable Lösung, sondern nur Quarantäne-Maßnahmen und ein hoffentlich bald verfügbarer Impfstoff.

Btw.:
Das Einkaufen heute früh bei uns in Niederösterreich, war wie erwartet nicht angenehm.
Ich war allerdings klug genug, bereits 15 Minuten vor der Öffnungszeit vorm Eingang zu stehen und wurde am Ende nicht enttäuscht:
Binnen 15 Minuten war der Parkplatz bereits halbvoll und hinter mir standen ~ 60 Leute mit Einkaufswägen bei Fuß.
Die meisten Supermärkte haben sich übrigens auch Securitys besorgt.

So etwas sieht man sonst nur zu Weihnachten oder wenn zwei Feiertage nach einem Sonntag kommen.
Anderseits: Ab Montag steht wohl das halbe Land still.

Btw. 2:
In Österreich wurden zwei Männer angezeigt, die Corona Fake-News verbreitet haben


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Virologe, aber bei der extrem tödlichen Spanischen Grippe (H1N1) von 1918-1920 ging die Zahl der Erkrankungen am Ende deswegen zurück,
> weil sich bis zu 25% der Weltbevölkerung angesteckt haben und die Überlebenden danach gegen das Virus und seine Mutationen immunisiert waren.



Virologe bin ich auch nicht, ich hab da nur ein bisschen Grundwissen, hab das eine oder andere Semester mal ein paar ECTS in solchen Themengebieten gesammelt und auch mal in biochemischen Labors gestanden früher - was aktuell wirklich sehr günstig ist da man die Hygienepraxis aus dem Labor jetzt wieder anwenden kann bzw. schon sensibilisiert wurde. Ich hab mich zu Laborszeiten mal weil ich doof war und mir ins Gesicht gefasst hab mit nem Testkeim angesteckt namens bacillus subtillis - das war sehr gutes Lernen durch Schmerz (ein Tag lecker Brechdurchfall) .

Klar, dass die Epidemien zurückgehen wegen erworbenen Immunitäten ist der Normalfall. Das wird bei CoV19 genauso sein. Es ist halt nur nicht klar, wie lange die Immunität anhält. Wenn keine "Gedächtnisse"" angelegt werden (bei dem Virustyp unwahrscheinlich) könnten wir alle paar Monate die nächste Welle haben die sehr stark verläuft. Wenn Immunitäten Jahre halten (eher wahrscheinlich) gibts zwar auch eine 2. und 3. Welle (weil sich in der ersten ja lange nicht alle anstecken), die fallen dann aber deutlich milder aus da die verbreitungsraten entsprechend geringer sind wenn sich immune Individuen in der Gesellschaft befinden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Virologe bin ich auch nicht....


Ich bin Physikerin und Physiker können alles! Was sie nicht können, können sie lernen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2020)

Zumindest werden sie für alles missbraucht. Ich kenne im engeren Kreis nur einen Physiker (sogar Doktor is der) und der arbeitet bei KPMG als Datenanalyst. 

EDIT:Die spanische Regierung hat alle Bürger angewiesen, ihre Häuser vorerst nicht zu verlassen. Das berichtet die spanische Tageszeitung El Pais. Ausgenommen davon seien der Gang zum Supermarkt, zur Apotheke, ins Krankenhaus sowie zur Arbeit (sofern Homeoffice nicht möglich ist).

​


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, dass die Epidemien zurückgehen wegen erworbenen Immunitäten ist der Normalfall. Das wird bei CoV19 genauso sein. Es ist halt nur nicht klar, wie lange die Immunität anhält. Wenn keine "Gedächtnisse"" angelegt werden (bei dem Virustyp unwahrscheinlich) könnten wir alle paar Monate die nächste Welle haben die sehr stark verläuft.


Tja. Eine Antwort auf die Frage wird es wohl leider erst in einigen Wochen oder Monaten geben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Virologe bin ich auch nicht, ich hab da nur ein bisschen Grundwissen, hab das eine oder andere Semester mal ein paar ECTS in solchen Themengebieten gesammelt und auch mal in biochemischen Labors gestanden früher - was aktuell wirklich sehr günstig ist da man die Hygienepraxis aus dem Labor jetzt wieder anwenden kann bzw. schon sensibilisiert wurde. Ich hab mich zu Laborszeiten mal weil ich doof war und mir ins Gesicht gefasst hab mit nem Testkeim angesteckt namens bacillus subtillis - das war sehr gutes Lernen durch Schmerz (ein Tag lecker Brechdurchfall) .


Gschmackig 
Meine Laborerfahrung bezieht sich leider nur auf technische Chemie (als Lehrling für Chemieverfahrenstechnik). 
Zwischenfälle mit Keimen hatte ich da keine, aber dafür mit Formaldehyd und diversen starken Säuren 

Brechdurchfall hatte ich einmal durch eine Shigellen-Infektion anno '98.
War ansteckend & meldepflichtig und so lag ich damals auf der Kinderstation unseres Krankenhauses für fast 4 Wochen in Quarantäne.

Hygieneregeln für Krankheiten und kranke Personen habe ich hingegen erst ein Jahr später beim Roten Kreuz (Jugendgruppe) eingeimpft bekommen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zumindest werden sie für alles missbraucht. Ich kenne im engeren Kreis nur einen Physiker (sogar Doktor is der) und der arbeitet bei KPMG als Datenanalyst.


Ein Dr. der Physik als Datenanalyst bei Wirtschaftsprüfern? Was es nicht alles gibt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> In Ischgl haben sich mindestens 330 Norweger und über 100 Dänen angesteckt.
> Die ganze Region hätte schon abgeriegelt werden müssen, aber das wollten die Hoteliers und Seilbahnbetreiber nicht.


Hab ich auch grad gesehen. Schlafen die dort? Der Ort hätte, zusammen mit den anderen in Tirol, bereits gestern abgeriegelt werden müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Tja. Eine Antwort auf die Frage wird es wohl leider erst in einigen Wochen oder Monaten geben.



Wobei uns China da 2-3 Monate voraus ist. Bisher ist dort noch keine zweite Welle zu sehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin Physikerin und Physiker können alles! Was sie nicht können, können sie lernen.


Ok einmal bitte BTG in 6:30 fahren.
Danach eine standard gasdichte Kehlnaht mit Spiegel unter Wasser.
Als letztes noch 10km in 2 Stunden mit Ausrüstung laufen und danach mit nem .50 auf 1km in ein 50x50 Ziel 3 mal in Folge treffen. 

Wann bekomme ich die Beweisvideos das du das jetzt gelernt hast? 


BTT: Hier in Österreich ist es grade wie ausgestorben, zum Glück bin ich da morgen früh auch wieder raus. ...wobei ich glaube das hier in den total abgelegenen Alpendörfern der Virus kaum hinkommt. Hier wär ich deutlich sicherer as zuahuse.
Naja die nächsten 2 Wochen ist dann zuhause erstmal ordendlich Gaming und Haus umbauen angesagt. Ich könnte auch noch deutlich länger zuhause ausharren und mir würde nicht langweilig werden.


----------



## azzih (14. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei uns China da 2-3 Monate voraus ist. Bisher ist dort noch keine zweite Welle zu sehen.



In China ist eben erst ein Teil der Reisebeschränkungen aufgehoben worden. Warte erstmal ab was sich tut wenn das öffentliche Leben dort wieder hochgefahren wird. Kann gut sein, dass es dann wieder fleissig hochgeht mit Neuinfektionen. 

Vor allem ist bei China immer die Frage wie sicher sind die Zahlen oder wie zurechtgebogen wurden diese um für Propagandazwecke genutzt zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hier in Österreich ist es grade wie ausgestorben, zum Glück bin ich da morgen früh auch wieder raus. ...wobei ich glaube das hier in den total abgelegenen Alpendörfern der Virus kaum hinkommt.



Hängt davon ab, wie viele Touristen es schon mitgebracht haben.


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso. Wenn man nach der Arbeit einkaufen geht sind die Supermärkte immer so voll, dass man auch mit 1-2 Artikeln 20 Minuten Zeit verschwenden würde. Da ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für.


Nur wenn man nicht genug arbeitet.  
Ich komme trotz regulärem Feierabend um 16 Uhr, meist erst so zwischen 18:30 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr Heim. Da sind die meisten beim Abendbrot, oder auf dem Sofa. Da kannst einkaufen so viel du willst und bist dennoch in zehn Minuten wieder draußen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2020)

azzih schrieb:


> Vor allem ist bei China immer die Frage wie sicher sind die Zahlen oder wie zurechtgebogen wurden diese um für Propagandazwecke genutzt zu werden.


Ja aber die haben bei diesem Virus gesehen was durch verheimlichen passiert. 
Also nochmal tun die sich das nicht an.


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2020)

Also bei uns gibt es kein Corona mehr, alles ausverkauft.
Gefühlt wird momentan noch viel mehr gehamstert als in den letzten zwei Wochen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei uns gibt es kein Corona mehr, alles ausverkauft.


Also haben sie bei euch auch überall das Wasser weggekauft?


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2020)

Können wir demnächst "Food Sharing"/ Rezept sharing machen?
Kann mir wer nen halbes Kilo Mehl und 2 Eier rüberschicken?^^
Hoffe wir überstehen das alles ohne große Verluste (Menschenleben).

Falls ihr Rezepte braucht für extrem sparsames Kochen, meldet euch bei mir 
Hier zB das hier (selbst gemacht natürlich):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr füllen mit Käse oder Hackmischung, oder Spinat oder Tomaten oder was auch immer ihr da habt.
Butterzart und fluffig gut.


----------



## Lotto (14. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur wenn man nicht genug arbeitet.
> Ich komme trotz regulärem Feierabend um 16 Uhr, meist erst so zwischen 18:30 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr Heim. Da sind die meisten beim Abendbrot, oder auf dem Sofa. Da kannst einkaufen so viel du willst und bist dennoch in zehn Minuten wieder draußen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Ist hier genau andersherum. Ich geh ja nach Tag zwischen 17-19 Uhr einkaufen. Um 17 Uhr geht es noch, um 18 uhr und später brauchst deutlich länger. Der Grund: nach 18 Uhr ist meist nur noch eine (manchmal zwei Kassen) besetzt. Und das ist ja was die meiste Zeit kostet wenn man nach Liste einkauft und weiß wo alles steht.

Ansonsten gebe ich zu das ich heute auch nochmal "hamstern" war. Aber alles Dinge die eh eh konsumiere, hätte ich halt normalerweise erst später gekauft.
Bei Klopapier ist hier mittlerweile seit einer Woche gar nichts mehr zu machen. Mittlerweile sind Taschentücher, Küchenrollen und alles was irgendwie Papier ist nahezu ausverkauft. Und wenn das bundesweit so ist (was man ja so hört), dann kann auch nicht jeder Supermarkt einfach Nachschub bekommen.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Lockdown ist halt real (spätestens wenn die Intensivbetten nicht mehr reichen).


----------



## Tengri86 (14. März 2020)

3500 neue Fälle und 175 Tote in Italien.  
Coronavirus Update (Live): 154,155 Cases and 5,794 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Spanien geht es auch nach oben


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also haben sie bei euch auch überall das Wasser weggekauft?



Ja, das mit Mais, Hopfen und Gerstenmalz.


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2020)

Trinkt doch Leitungswasser, könnt ihr zur Not abkochen, die Schwermetalle bekommste so nicht weg, aber besser als verdursten.
Wir kaufen immer ein Monatsvorrat an Getränken und verstauen das in der Abstellkammer.
Ist zwar eine shice Schlepparbeit,aber einmalig halt im Monat.
Hier türkische Pizza, brauchsu resept?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Können wir demnächst "Food Sharing"/ Rezept sharing machen?
> Kann mir wer nen halbes Kilo Mehl und 2 Eier rüberschicken?^^
> Hoffe wir überstehen das alles ohne große Verluste (Menschenleben).
> 
> ...



Machst du mir peynirli poğaça


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Trinkt doch Leitungswasser, könnt ihr zur Not abkochen, die Schwermetalle bekommste so nicht weg,


Trinkwasser ist weniger belastet als Mineralwasser, ....

Was meinst Du, was z.B. nach tausend Jahren Bleiabbau im Mineralwasser aus dem Harz an Blei enthalten ist. Die Lobby der Lebensmittelindustrie sorgt nur dafür, dass Grenzwerte hoch sind und Auszeichnungen unterbleiben. Mein Vater arbeitete früher in der Branche und bei uns gab es darum immer Wasser aus der Leistung.

Lösungsansätze für Isolierte:

*Genau, Kochrezepte für Nerds*, einfach und schnell:

*1. Chicorree*
- Pellkartoffeln Kartoffelns kochen
- Chicorree den Strunken anschneiden, 15min kochen, etwas Zucker ins Wasser
- dazu gekochter Schinken
- warme Butter drüber 

Hmmm, der Spargel des Winters
*
2. eingelegte Heringe*
Oder eingelegte Heringe, wenn man es mag
 Zweibeln in Ringe schneiden, notfalls halbieren,  Heringsfilets in mundgerechte Stücke scheiden, pro Person ein Topf süße Sahne, saure Sahne, Jogurt, Pfeffer, Salz und pro Person 1-2 Esslössel Essig dran, damit die Sahne gerinnt. Über Nacht stehen lassen, mit Pellpartoffeln und Butter essen. Lecka


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2020)

Sind viel zu viele Zutaten. Ich zeig dir mal ein wahres armen Essen aus der Türkei^^

Zunächst einmal Mehl in einer Pfanne (5-6 Esslöffel) rösten (pur ohne Fett/Butter etc) bis es richtig braun wird, während es in der Pfanne röstet immer wieder mit der Rückseite eines Löffels "pürieren/zerquetschen", weil sich kleine Klümpchen bilden.
Dieses Mehl dann in ca 1L Wasser mit dem Schneebesen verrühren.
Dann 1-2 Esslöffel Butter in den Topf bräunen, dauert ca 1-2 Minuten, soll so schön nussig werden, dann ein Esslöffel Tomatenmark darin 2 min anbraten, Salz Pfeffer, Paprikapulver rein und dann das Röstmehlwassergemisch rein und leicht dickflüssig kochen und fertig^^
Wir brauchen also:

1. Mehl (geröstet)
2. Braune Butter 
3. Tomatenmark
4. Gewürze (Salz Pfeffer Paprika)

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es schmeckt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Kann man natürlich aufpeppen mit weiteren Zutaten, aber dies ist das Grundrezept.
Besser wird es, wenn du das ganze mit Hühnerbrühe und dessen Fleisch machst, also ganzes Hähnchen abkochen, Röstmehl trotzdem mit kaltem Wasser (halbes Liter max) vermixen, Hühnchen klein zupfen und alles zu einer Suppe machen inkl. der Hühnerbrühe.

Oder wollt ihr lieber sowas mit höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind gebratene Auberginen geschichtet mit "Frikadellen" und Kartoffeln mit Paprika Knoblauch und Tomaten usw


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

- Kartoffeln mit Butter und Salz
- Weißkohl und Kartoffeln 
- ....

alles haltbar


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

Ich bleibe bei Nudeln und diesen Kartoffelbrei-Bechern.


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei Nudeln und diesen Kartoffelbrei-Bechern.



Nudeln mit Butter reicht auch zur Not, oder wollt ihr lieber Schmiedeeisenpfannen Pizza?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ups die türkische Pizza war nicht gemeint, also das rechte Bild meinte ich.


Oder doch lieber mein Reis Biryani (Huhn mariniert in Joghurt Knoblauch Ingwer Garam Masala Kurkuma Koriander Paprika Salz Pfeffer Kreuzkümmel usw) mit gebratenen Kartoffelhälften, gerösteten Zwiebeln (alles im Vorfeld nach der Reihe angebraten)
Hatte es fürn Kollegen aufgenommen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYC7R_v0Ixc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2020)

Ich hab Frischfleisch im Stall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (14. März 2020)

Weitere Hinweise darauf, dass das Virus aus d… | Forum - heise online


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2020)

Und jetzt auch noch ein ins Deutsche übersetzter Artikel der VT-Bumsbude Globalresearch...
Globalresearch - RationalWiki
2019-20 COVID-19 outbreak - Conspiracy theories, paranoia and the blame game - RationalWiki


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sind viel zu viele Zutaten. Ich zeig dir mal ein wahres armen Essen aus der Türkei^^
> [...]



Ich liebe türkisches Essen, aber gerade Dinge wie Paprika oder besonders Aubergine sind halt nicht unbedingt die Dinge, die man lange lagern kann. Und darum geht es doch, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Weitere Hinweise darauf, dass das Virus aus d… | Forum - heise online


Ich lese gerade erste Hinweise, dass Alufolie für Hüte gar nicht wirkt, dass aber Aluminumfolienhersteller massiv versuchen zu verhindern, dass das bekannt wird!


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Trinkt doch Leitungswasser, könnt ihr zur Not abkochen, die Schwermetalle bekommste so nicht weg, aber besser als verdursten.
> Wir kaufen immer ein Monatsvorrat an Getränken und verstauen das in der Abstellkammer.
> Ist zwar eine shice Schlepparbeit,aber einmalig halt im Monat.
> Hier türkische Pizza, brauchsu resept?
> ...



Rezept... wofür?! Das sieht aus als wäre es nicht schnell genug über die Straße gekommen.  Spaß beiseite. Guten Appetit dir.


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich liebe türkisches Essen, aber gerade Dinge wie Paprika oder besonders Aubergine sind halt nicht unbedingt die Dinge, die man lange lagern kann. Und darum geht es doch, oder?


Gibts bei euch im Westen keinen Letscho?


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab Frischfleisch im Stall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab auch noch etwas Frischfleisch da, aber sonderlich viel ist da nicht dran 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch noch ein ins Deutsche übersetzter Artikel der VT-Bumsbude Globalresearch...


Die Beweise sind doch auf der Hand! Das Biolabor in Kanada, dann haben die China auch eines und dann war da so ein voll Alkoholiker von Virenforscher, der mit Experimentalopertion und Elektroden im Kopf gegen die Alkoholsucht im Ausland einfach gestorben ist. Damit ist doch alles klar. Mach die Augen auf!!!!!!!!

Jetzt mal wieder im ernst, heute begann eine erster Impftest mit 45 Freiwilligen in den USA. Draumen Drück!


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch im Westen keinen Letscho?



Doch, aber eben auch nur für bestimmte Gerichte geeignet. Und ich habe hier das Problem, dass meine bessere Hälfte nahezu nichts Eingemachtes oder aus der Dose stammendes (abgesehen von Mais und Kichererbsen) mag


----------



## EyRaptor (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder im ernst, heute begann eine erster Impftest mit 45 Freiwilligen in den USA. Draumen Drück!



Das gieng dann aber schnell, selbst für den ersten Versuch. 
Aber die forschen jetzt auch alle mit Hochdruck daran, denn der erste mit Erfolg wird verdammt viel Asche machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das gieng dann aber schnell, selbst für den ersten Versuch.
> Aber die forschen jetzt auch alle mit Hochdruck daran, denn der erste mit Erfolg wird verdammt viel Asche machen.


Wissenschaftler arbeiten in erster Linie für die Wissenschaft, aber ja, Pharmafirmen natürlich nicht. Ich denke, dass ganze ist auch der Selbsterhaltungstrieb, Die haben alle Familie

Coronavirus: Der Wettlauf um einen Impfstoff birgt Risiken fuer Probanden - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2020)

Macht Ibuprofen Covid-19 gefaehrlicher? Klinik warnt vor Fake-News auf WhatsApp - FOCUS Online

Was sind das nur für Menschen welche *bewußt*  Fake News verbreiten und die verunsicherten Menschen noch mehr verunsichern?
Was hat man davon?
Sorry, aber das geht in meinen Kopf nicht rein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was sind das nur für Menschen


Russische und nordkoreanische Propagandaschleudern ...


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab auch noch etwas Frischfleisch da, aber sonderlich viel ist da nicht dran



Familienmitglieder werden nicht verspeist. Und wenn, dann der Hund erst ganz zuletzt. Auch in Krisenzeiten müssen bestimmte Regeln eingehalten werden! 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Russische und nordkoreanische Propagandaschleudern ...



Eher gelangweilte Wohlstandskinder (no pun intended) mit leichten bis mittleren Sozialisierungsdefiziten.


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Doch, aber eben auch nur für bestimmte Gerichte geeignet. Und ich habe hier das Problem, dass meine bessere Hälfte nahezu nichts Eingemachtes oder aus der Dose stammendes (abgesehen von Mais und Kichererbsen) mag


Wer übers Essen nörgelt, wird vor die Tür gesetzt.  



Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch in Krisenzeiten müssen bestimmte Regeln eingehalten werden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als hierzulande Hund noch auf dem Speisezettel stand

Nicht zu vergessen: Datei:Schlachtteile des Pferdes.gif – Wikipedia


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2020)

Am geilsten war ja die Fake News das Alk den Virus abtötet. Haben sich direkt etliche Leute tot gesoffen.  Natürliche Auslese. 


@Mods: Gibt es eigentlich schon Hinweise ob das Forum eventuell wegen Ansteckungsgefahr geschlossen werden muss? Hier sind ja grade 163 Leute auf engstem Raum unterwegs.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Russische und nordkoreanische Propagandaschleudern ...


Das war ja eine Deutsche.


Edit: Apropos Haustiere verspeisen... an unseren Wellis ist nicht viel dran.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2020)

Hast du Körnchen schon gebunkert?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Apropos Haustiere verspeisen... an unseren Wellis ist nicht viel dran.


Das wirst Du in vier Wochen anders sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hier sind ja grade 163 Leute auf engstem Raum unterwegs.



Ist doch hoffentlich eine Firewall dazwischen. 



floppyexe schrieb:


> Weitere Hinweise darauf, dass das Virus aus d… | Forum - heise online



Dagegen spricht aber, dass es erst seit kurzem Coronainfizierte in den USA und den beiden Nachbarländern Kanada und Mexiko gibt.
Auch aktuell ist die Zahl deutlich geringer als in China.

Trump hat sich heute auf Corona testen lassen. US-Praesident: Fiebermessen im Weissen Haus - Trump hat den Corona-Test gemacht - Video - WELT
Bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht aber, dass es erst seit kurzem Coronainfizierte in den USA und den beiden Nachbarländern Kanada und Mexiko gibt.


Es gibt erst seit kurzem Tests in den USA. Die Spanische Grippe kam auch aus den USA,
 es ist trotzdem nichts weiter als eine chinesische Nebelkerze


----------



## EyRaptor (14. März 2020)

In unserem örtlichen Edeka gibt es jetzt eine Anzahlbeschränkung für bestimmte Artikel.  
Klopapier, Mehl - 1 Pack, Nudeln, Reis und so - 2 Pack. 
Sah aber dennoch ziemlich hart geplündert aus vorhin (21:30).


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. März 2020)

Wenn nicht jeden Tag die Regale aus den Nähten platzen vor Waren, kaufen die Leute noch mehr. Da ist eine Anzahlbeschränkung für bestimmte Artikel längst überfällig.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2020)

Abartig, ich konnte nicht mal Zwiebeln kaufen. Alle Supermärkte und Discounter in meiner Nähe wurden leergefegt. Apropos, ich suche eine Lowend-Grafikkarte für meinen Zweitrecher für die Qarantainezeit. Wer was im Angebot hat, kann meinen Thread  ansehen. Die anderen Teile habe ich im Keller.


----------



## rum (14. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also haben sie bei euch auch überall das Wasser weggekauft?



Jo!
Die Leute schleppten Einkaufswagen voll mit diversen Wasserflaschen-Arten in allen Größen und Varianten vom Markt bis zum Auto. Sahen alle aus wie ferngesteuert.
Ich habe mich dann gefreut wie eine kleine Robbe, die endlich ins Wasser springen darf, dass es beim Bier dann mehr Auswahl denn je gab.
Auch Obst und Gemüse waren vom Angebot her völlig unklar: ALLES WAR NOCH DA!
Die Leute sind irgendwie im Kopf verwurschtelt. Klar habe ich auch einen Sack Kartoffeln heute gekauft und Basmati-Reis und dazu Berg- und rote Linsen (Kichererbsen habe ich noch zu Hause genug) aber gerade in Zeiten, wo man immer und immer wieder liest, das gesunde Menschen durch Corona eine Art leichte Grippe bekommen und angeschlagene, alte oder chronisch kranke Menschen die Risikogruppe darstellen, kaufe ich doch keine 200L Wasser und dazu 8KG Nudeln mit dem billigsten Pesto, was es zu kaufen gibt. Ich freue mich zB. gerade auf meinen frisch gemachten Fenchel-Tee. Ingwer-Tee werde ich morgen mal probieren.
Klar kauft man Sachen, die lange halten, wenn man denkt, man wird eingesperrt. Aber doch NICHT NUR!

Na vielleicht bin ich ja auch viel zu zuversichtlich, wer weiß, ...


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hat man davon?


Geld. So manche VT- und Quacksalberei-Schleudern verdienen sich damit dumm und dämlich. Siehe Gestalten wie Alex Jones oder "Verlage" wie Kopp.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Wobei bei uns auch die Kartoffeln und der Brokkoli geplündert war.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei bei uns auch die Kartoffeln und der Brokkoli geplündert war.


Ausgerechnet das Zeug, von dem man gar nicht genug essen kann, bevor es zu keimen, respektive schimmeln, anfängt.

Wenn ich mich schon auf die Coronapokalypse vorbereiten will, horte ich kein Gemüse, sondern Korn, Reis, Linsen, Mehl, oder, um mich mit auf lange Dauer mit Vitaminen eindecken zu können, Dosensauerkraut.


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. März 2020)

Coronavirus a Bergamo, morto operatore del 118 di 46 anni - Corriere.it

Er war 46 Jahre alt, einer der 112 Operatoren in Bergamo, gehörte zu keiner Risikogruppe, hinterlässt seine Frau und den 8-jährigen Sohn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Traurig


----------



## Tengri86 (15. März 2020)

Coronavirus-Krise: Spanien steht still


Sind bestimmt einige in Spanien am Urlaub  machen


----------



## Duvar (15. März 2020)

• Chart: Where Europeans Wash Their Hands After Using The Toilet | Statista
Bosnien und Türkei an der Spitze, warum wohl?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (15. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kD1MLLJQ5Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wie die chinesen das Virus bewusst verteilen um andere Menschen zu infizieren.


----------



## Poulton (15. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> [video=youtube;kD1MLLJQ5Ic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD1MLLJQ5Ic
> Wie die chinesen das Virus bewusst verteilen um andere Menschen zu infizieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet das Zeug, von dem man gar nicht genug essen kann, bevor es zu keimen, respektive schimmeln, anfängt.


Nur mal kurz zur Info: Je nach Sorte und Lagerplatz lassen Kartoffeln sich problemlos über viele Monate lagern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz zur Info: Je nach Sorte und Lagerplatz lassen Kartoffeln sich problemlos über viele Monate lagern.


Dieses absolut spezielle Wissen, dass man Kartoffeln kühl, trocken und dunkel lagern muss, sollte man 2020 wirklich nicht mehr verlangen.


----------



## Poulton (15. März 2020)

Können und wissen sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Man kann es wissen, aber Aufgrund der Wohnsituation nicht können.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Können und wissen sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Man kann es wissen, aber Aufgrund der Wohnsituation nicht können.



Keller gibt es doch auch beim Block dazu.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. März 2020)

Äpfel zusammen mit Kartoffeln lagern ist zwar eher eine schlechte Idee, aber ansich lassen sich Kartoffeln wirklich lange lagern.
Wir hatten ne Zeitlang immer 50 Kilo+ Kartoffeln im Keller und haben die dann langsam weggeputzt. Google -> Kartoffelhorde



DKK007 schrieb:


> Keller gibt es doch auch beim Block dazu.



Bei vielen nicht.
Besonders bei neuen Mehrfamilienhäusern fehlt der Keller häufig.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Panikmache per WhatsApp | tagesschau.de

Notstand ausgerufen: Spanien praktisch unter Quarantaene | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/panikmache-coronavirus-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Sprechen Sie mit anderen Menschen über Ihre Fragen und Sorgen. Erkundigen Sie sich bei Freunden und Bekannten, was diese von den Behauptungen halten, fragen Sie Personen, die fachlich mit solchen Themen vertraut sind. Tauschen Sie sich generell mit anderen Menschen aus und gönnen sich auch einmal eine Pause von den Nachrichten über die Pandemie.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Besonders bei neuen Mehrfamilienhäusern fehlt der Keller häufig.


So lange man nur etwas Wiese (zur Not im Wald/Park...) zur Verfügung hat, ist auch das kein Problem: Google => *Erdmiete*.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Wobei es durchaus auch kluge Ideen gibt. Man kann den Unterricht auch einfach übers Fernsehen ausstrahlen.
Eltern jonglieren fuer Kinderbetreuung - Fernsehsender aendern Programm ab Montag | MDR.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Äpfel zusammen mit Kartoffeln lagern ist zwar eher eine schlechte Idee, aber ansich lassen sich Kartoffeln wirklich lange lagern.
> Wir hatten ne Zeitlang immer 50 Kilo+ Kartoffeln im Keller und haben die dann langsam weggeputzt. Google -> Kartoffelhorde.


Das Problem gegenüber meiner grandiosen Kindheit in den fünfziger und sechzigern ist, das Kartoffeln heute gewaschen werden müssen, danach werden sie dann der Optik wegen mit steriler, erhitzer Erde wieder bepulvert, damit der Kunde nix merkt. Aber zum Glück gibt es genug Biobauern, die so einen Blödsinn nicht machen,



Poulton schrieb:


> Können und wissen sind zwei unterschiedliche  Paar Schuhe. Man kann es wissen, aber Aufgrund der Wohnsituation nicht  können.


Ja, immer mehr Wohnungen haben keinen Keller oder eine Speisekammer, Auch ein Argument, gerade jetzt in Zeiten, in denen es lapidar heißt, Vorräte anzulegen,

*


INU.ID schrieb:



			So lange man nur etwas Wiese (zur Not im  Wald/Park...) zur Verfügung hat, ist auch das kein Problem: Google =>  Erdmiete.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Du "Bonze und Großgrundbesitzer" (  ), wenn ich an meine ganzen Studenten denke, die ich bisher betreut habe, sind die meisten froh, sich 15m² WG-Zimmer leisten zu können.


Und jetzt zur späten Stunde noch eine kurze Frage. Kommen Euch die weltweiten Notstände langsam auch etwas merkwürdig vor, alle riegeln ab, schreien nach Einsatz von Militär, etc. Braut sich da insgeheim etwas zusammen?
"Auslaendische Viren" sind ueberall: Abschottung der US-Universitaeten | Telepolis


----------



## Tengri86 (15. März 2020)

„Verschieben Sie planbare Operationen jetzt“: Gesundheitsminister Spahn schreibt Alarmbrief an Kliniken - Wissen - Tagesspiegel Mobil


----------



## tdi-fan (15. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> das Kartoffeln heute gewaschen werden müssen, danach werden sie dann der Optik wegen mit steriler, erhitzer Erde wieder bepulvert, damit der Kunde nix merkt. Aber zum Glück gibt es genug Biobauern, die so einen Blödsinn nicht machen,



Wie kommt ihr denn jetzt auf Kartoffeln?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn jetzt auf Kartoffeln?


Vorräte anlegen, Kochrezepte austauschen ....


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2020)

Kartoffeln werden aus Pommes hergestellt, findet euch einfach damit ab. 

Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Paketdienste noch Pakete ausliefern...
Wenn Kfz-Werkstätten nicht mehr arbeiten wird es irgendwann schwierig mit dem ganzen beliefern von allen möglichen Sachen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. März 2020)

Es wurde doch bereits die Bundeswehr ins Spiel gebracht, die hätten ja wenigstens die Infrastruktur, wenn diese denn funktioniert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2020)

dann steht bereits alles nach 2 Wochen. Davon mal abgesehen das die dafür gar keine Fahrzeuge im Fuhrpark haben.  Außerdem werden Bundeswehr Fahrzeuge fast ausschließlich zivil repariert.

Wurde ja alles komplett kaputtgespart, weil wir sowas wie Militär ja niemals brauchen werden...  gibt man lieber Geld für ...ah ich lass das lieber sonst werde ich noch gebannt...


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. März 2020)

Die haben schon noch eine Instandsetzung aber das die echt nicht alle Fahrzeuge, insbesondere Panzer nicht selber reparieren hätte ich nicht erwartet. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## tdi-fan (15. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> dann steht bereits alles nach 2 Wochen. Davon mal abgesehen das die dafür gar keine Fahrzeuge im Fuhrpark haben.  Außerdem werden Bundeswehr Fahrzeuge fast ausschließlich zivil repariert.
> 
> Wurde ja alles komplett kaputtgespart, weil wir sowas wie Militär ja niemals brauchen werden...  gibt man lieber Geld für ...ah ich lass das lieber sonst werde ich noch gebannt...



Die Bundeswehr besteht ja nicht nur aus Fahrzeugen. Meine Schwester ist seit ca 13 Jahren beim Bund im Sanitätsdienst, und dort wird das beste verwendet, was der Markt hergibt, egal ob es sich um Desinfektionsmittel, Handschuhe oder beispielsweise Polierpaste für Zähne etc handelt.

Sie war 2014 an Bord der A1412 an Afrikas Westküste im Einsatz (als einzige vom Heer aus an Bord). Und beim Empfang in Wilhelmshaven konntest dir das Schiff anschauen, in den Containern, in denen mobile quasi Praxen waren, so nenne ich das jetzt mal, nur das Allerfeinste vom feinen. In kürzester Zeit könnten die da ein Krankenhaus aufbauen, wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr besteht ja nicht nur aus Fahrzeugen. Meine Schwester ist seit ca 13 Jahren beim Bund im Sanitätsdienst, und dort wird das beste verwendet, was der Markt hergibt, egal ob es sich um Desinfektionsmittel, Handschuhe oder beispielsweise Polierpaste für Zähne etc handelt.
> 
> Sie war 2014 an Bord der A1412 an Afrikas Westküste im Einsatz (als einzige vom Heer aus an Bord). Und beim Empfang in Wilhelmshaven konntest dir das Schiff anschauen, in den Containern, in denen mobile quasi Praxen waren, so nenne ich das jetzt mal, nur das Allerfeinste vom feinen. In kürzester Zeit könnten die da ein Krankenhaus aufbauen, wurde mir gesagt.


Und ich repariere den Fuhrpark und ich kann dir sagen, das selbst Hermes einen besseren Zustand in seinem Fuhrpark hat.  (obwohl die nur mit Schrott rumtuckern)


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und ich repariere den Fuhrpark und ich kann dir sagen, das selbst Hermes einen besseren Zustand in seinem Fuhrpark hat.  (obwohl die nur mit Schrott rumtuckern)



Hermes? Das ist hart!

BTW wie kommt man darauf so wichtige Dinge an Externe zu vergeben?! Ist unbegreiflich.


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2020)

Selbes Spiel beim "fliegenden Fuhrpark". Da bleibt nicht alles am Boden, weil wir verlernt haben wie man Flugzeuge/Hubschrauber baut, sondern weil die Wartung wegrationalisiert wurde. Damit wenigstens ein bisschen was fliegt wurden Wartungsstunden vom ADAC gemietet.


----------



## seahawk (15. März 2020)

Da wird es wohl spätestens Mittwoch hier wie in Spanien sein.


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2020)

Tengri,

wie ist das eigentlich bei euch auf der Arbeit? Gibt's da welche die nur darauf warten dass die Betten leerer werden, damit ihr endlich entlastet werdet, oder eher so: "Bleib bloß weg Corona, sonst haben wir ja nichts mehr zu schimpfen!"

Die Frage ist nicht als Provokation gemeint, sondern ganz sachlich. Ich arbeite mit Berufsschullehrern und Uni-Professoren zusammen, die finden die Zwangspause geradezu klasse. 

Edit
Also so eine Handvoll von denen mit welchen ich zu tun habe, nicht alle. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dieses absolut spezielle Wissen, dass man Kartoffeln kühl, trocken und dunkel lagern muss, sollte man 2020 wirklich nicht mehr verlangen.


Dieses absolut spezielle Wissen, dass nicht jeder Keller in Deutschlands Behausungen genau diese Eigenschaften aufweist, sollte man aber unseren gestandenen Forenprofessoren hier auch nicht zwingend vermitteln müssen.

Aber Hauptsache wieder den Klugscheißer markiert.^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (15. März 2020)

Hier gibs die Übersicht darüber warum so vieles im Supermarkt ausverkauft ist. Alles hübsch politisch korrekt mit veganen Würstchen, Sojamilch usw.:
Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2020)

Man beachte dass da nur 8 Rollen Toilettenpapier vorkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die haben schon noch eine Instandsetzung aber das die echt nicht alle Fahrzeuge, insbesondere Panzer nicht selber reparieren hätte ich nicht erwartet. Wieder was gelernt.


Die Panzer werden von einer Firma repariert die zu 100 Prozent in der Hand der Bundeswehr ist. Stichwort HIL



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und ich repariere den Fuhrpark und ich kann dir sagen, das selbst Hermes einen besseren Zustand in seinem Fuhrpark hat.  (obwohl die nur mit Schrott rumtuckern)


Dann solltest du auch noch sagen, dass ser Fuhrpark (BW Fuhrpark) auch ausschließlich rein zivile Fahrzeuge umfasst und kein Kriegsgerät.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Panzer werden von einer Firma repariert die zu 100 Prozent in der Hand der Bundeswehr ist. Stichwort HIL
> 
> 
> Dann solltest du auch noch sagen, dass ser Fuhrpark (BW Fuhrpark) auch ausschließlich rein zivile Fahrzeuge umfasst und kein Kriegsgerät.



Aahhh Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ponCPbsLoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Dieses absolut spezielle Wissen, dass nicht jeder Keller in Deutschlands  Behausungen genau diese Eigenschaften aufweist, sollte man aber unseren  gestandenen Forenprofessoren hier auch nicht zwingend vermitteln  müssen.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache wieder den Klugscheißer markiert.^^


Lies am besten noch mal was du geschrieben hast:


Two-Face schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet das Zeug, von dem man gar nicht  genug essen kann, bevor es zu keimen, respektive schimmeln, anfängt.


Die Aussage ist allgemein auf Kartoffeln bezogen, und nicht auf irgendwelche Situationen bei/mit Menschen die diese nicht kühl lagern können.


----------



## Poulton (15. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du "Bonze und Großgrundbesitzer" (  ),


Das Vierseitengehöft auf dem ich Zeit meines Lebens lebe, hat sogar noch zwei Gewölbekeller.



Edit: Apropos Vorräte anlegen: Warum nicht einen 5 oder 10kg Sack Reis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2020)

Hab gestern vergeblich versucht Klopapier zu kaufen.....in der Stadt....auf dem Land... überall ausverkauft.
Ich sehe da einen Zusammenhang mit den ausverkauften Konserven.
Vermutlich haben alle Prepper davon Durchfall bekommen und daher kommt der sprunghafte Anstieg der Nachfrage nach Klopapier.

Over and out.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2020)

Hacker verwenden Coronavirus Map zum Verbreiten von Malware

Vorsicht.
Virusseite hat Virus.


----------



## Eckism (15. März 2020)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hab gestern vergeblich versucht Klopapier zu kaufen.....in der Stadt....auf dem Land... überall ausverkauft.
> Ich sehe da einen Zusammenhang mit den ausverkauften Konserven.
> Vermutlich haben alle Prepper davon Durchfall bekommen und daher kommt der sprunghafte Anstieg der Nachfrage nach Klopapier.
> 
> Over and out.



Für 15€+Versand bekommste ein Blatt 3-Lagiges.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und ich repariere den Fuhrpark und ich kann dir sagen, das selbst Hermes einen besseren Zustand in seinem Fuhrpark hat.  (obwohl die nur mit Schrott rumtuckern)





Rolk schrieb:


> Selbes Spiel beim "fliegenden Fuhrpark". Da bleibt nicht alles am Boden, weil wir verlernt haben wie man Flugzeuge/Hubschrauber baut, sondern weil die Wartung wegrationalisiert wurde. Damit wenigstens ein bisschen was fliegt wurden Wartungsstunden vom ADAC gemietet.



Gibt es ja auch eine Doku dazu: ZDFzoom: Kommando kaputt - ZDFmediathek




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hacker verwenden Coronavirus Map zum Verbreiten von Malware
> 
> Vorsicht.
> Virusseite hat Virus.



Hat doch selbst PCGH schon gestern berichtet. 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gesu...r-verseuchten-Seiten-zum-Coronavirus-1345484/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vorsicht.
> Virusseite hat Virus.


Oh, ich habe gerade eine Mail vom Robert-Koch Institut bekommen. Wieso haben die eigentlich eine Mailadresse mit .ru? Na egal, geht um Quarantäne, dass muss ich lesen. Woher haben die eigentlich meine Email Adresse? Das ist doch voll gegen jeden Datenschutz. Aber ist ja wichtig, muss ich den Anhang mal öffnen

Komisch, mein Rechner läuft jetzt so langsam und ruckelt, ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Hermes? Das ist hart!
> 
> BTW wie kommt man darauf so wichtige Dinge an Externe zu vergeben?! Ist unbegreiflich.



Weil es eben Geld für diese externen, privatwirtschaftlichen Dienstleister bedeutet. Auf Kosten der Steuerzahler. Auch die Ersatzteillogistik ist hanebüchen: es gibt im Grunde keine Ersatzteillager mehr. Wenn ein Ersatzteil gebraucht wird, wird es "just in time" beim Hersteller geordert. Wobei "just in time" in diesem Fall bedeutet: man wartet, bis genug andere Geräte auch kaputt sind und dieses Ersatzteil brauchen, dann schickt man die Order ab, weil dann die Produktionsstraßen für dieses spezielle Ersatzteil dann für eine Kleinserie wieder angeschmissen werden müssen. Das dauert natürlich alles lange, ist super aufwändig und teuer, und das Vorhalten der Fertigungstechnik für alle Fälle muss natürlich auch fürstlich bezahlt werden. 
Dass Dinge wie der Katastrophenschutz (dafür haben wir ja eigentlich eigene Behörden, dass wir da im Zweifelsfall überhaupt auf die BW zurückgreifen müssen, ist auch schon wieder so ein Quatsch...) und das öffentliche Gesundheitswesen zugunsten privatwirtschaftlicher Profitinteressen kaputtgespart werden und dass das jedes Jahr, auch abseits von Krisensituationen wie der derzeitigen, tausende von Toten fordert, ist der eigentliche Skandal... Aber stattdessen sollen "wir alle" ja schön unseren Beitrag leisten, uns einschränken, uns und unsere Mitmenschen schützen (was absolut richtig ist), während wir gleichzeitig aber schön jeden Tag ins Büro oder in die Werkshalle dürfen, mit den auch derzeit immer noch vollen Öffis. Und gleichzeitig die Betreuung für unsere Kinder selber sicherstellen müssen, und dabei größtenteils auf Kulanz und Entgegenkommen der Arbeitgeber angewiesen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2020)

Wir haben halt Fähigkeiten die andere Katastrophenschutz Behörden nicht haben.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. März 2020)

*Neuigkeiten aus Österreich:*

Es wird ernst!
_Bei der heutigen Sondersitzung des öst. Nationalrats 
wurde Einstimmig über alle Parteigrenzen hinweg beschlossen:_

Sondersitzung Stream


Erstmals seit 1945 massive Einschränkungen der Bürgerrechte
mit Ausgangsbeschränkungen, Ausgangssperren sowie der Abschaffung des Versammlungrechts;
Spielplätze, Sportplätze, etc. werden geschlossen; Diverse Quarantäne-Maßnahmen;
Die Polizei kontrolliert dies teilweise bereits ab heute Sonntag;
Teilmobilmachung der Heeres-Miliz und des Katastrophenschutzes, sowie Verlängerung der Dienstzeit
aller aktuell Wehrpflicht und Zivildienst leistenden Bürger;
Wiedereinberufung ehemaliger Zivildiener (aus den letzten 5 Jahren);
Alle Arbeiter/Angestellte ohne Krisen-relevanten Job sollen nach Möglichkeit zu Hause bleiben;
Die Einwohner sollen nur noch zum Einkaufen oder zum Verrichten anderer wirklich wichtiger Dinge aus dem Haus gehen,
wie zB. anderen Menschen helfen;
Ab spätestens Dienstag werden alle Restaurants und Lokale, die noch offen sind, geschlossen.
Offen bleiben Lebensmittelhandel, Lieferdienste, Apotheken und alle relevanten Produktions- und Versorgungsbetriebe.
...
Die Wintersaison in den Skigebieten wird beendet.
Ansonsten bleiben wie gehabt alle Schulen/Unis/Kindergärten geschlossen.
Vor diversen Krankenhäusern werden/wurden Triagen eingerichtet,
die eine Vorauswahl bei potenziellen Patienten treffen.
Grenzschließungen und Einschränkungen beim Flugverkehr;

Weiters beschlossen wurden auch massive Geldspritzen für die Wirtschaft, Betriebe, Arbeiter und Angestellte.
"Schwarze Null" aka ausgeglichener Haushalt ist bis auf weiteres irrelevant.

----
Edit: Auch der öst. Bundesrat hat den Maßnahmen zugestimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> mit den auch derzeit immer noch vollen Öffis.



Zumindest die Regionalzüge sind relativ leer. 
Die Bahn will jetzt da auch Einschränkungen machen. Wobei bisher weder bei der Bahn, noch bei unseren regionalen Betreibern auf der Webseite was dazu steht. 

Coronavirus: +++ Bahn schraenkt Regionalverkehr ein +++ | tagesschau.de
Corona-Krise: Bahn will Regionalverkehr reduzieren | tagesschau.de

Sollte man sich also auch bei der täglichen Fahrt auf Arbeit doch mal vorher im Netz schauen, ob der Zug wirklich noch fährt.


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Neuigkeiten aus Österreich:*
> 
> Es wird ernst!
> _Bei der heutigen Sondersitzung des öst. Nationalrats
> ...


Tirol ist einer der größten Infektionsherde in ganz Europa. Hier hätte man schon viel früher handeln müssen. 

Genauso haben die meisten Menschen nicht verstanden, dass sie einfach zu Hause bleiben sollen anstatt sich draußen mit Freunden zu treffen, dann müssen halt solche Maßnahmen her. 

Als Milizsoldat bin ich gespannt ob ich auch einberufen werde. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (15. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur wenn man nicht genug arbeitet.
> Ich komme trotz regulärem Feierabend um 16 Uhr, meist erst so zwischen 18:30 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr Heim. Da sind die meisten beim Abendbrot, oder auf dem Sofa. Da kannst einkaufen so viel du willst und bist dennoch in zehn Minuten wieder draußen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Wenns um diese Uhrzeit überhaupt noch was gibt ich habe die gleiche Situation.
Und Obst Nudeln Konserven sind da alle leer zu so zeiten.

Finde es echt bedenklich, dass man jetzt schon so eine Panik macht und sich den Keller voller lebensmittel stellt.
Wenn jeder so denken würde wie diese Leute hätten wir ein echtes Problem.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. März 2020)

Also wenn ich so raus schaue glaubt man es sind Ferien und nicht Corona Pandemie. Einschränken von Sozialen Kontakten = Null!


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so raus schaue glaubt man es sind Ferien und nicht Corona Pandemie. Einschränken von Sozialen Kontakten = Null!


Vollkommen idiotisch. 
Aber der gemeine Bürger weiß ja alles besser. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Es wird ernst!.


Klingt nach dem weltweiten Generalangriff der Bibelberger. Nein, im ernst, so  ein klitze kleines bisschen wird mir schon mullmig. Ich halte viele Maßnahmen für übetrieben. Die Menschen müssen es verstehen, es muss nicht alles mit Waffengewalt durchgezwungen werden.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Tirol ist einer der größten Infektionsherde in ganz Europa. Hier hätte man schon viel früher handeln müssen.
> Genauso haben die meisten Menschen nicht verstanden, dass sie einfach zu Hause bleiben sollen anstatt sich draußen mit Freunden zu treffen, dann müssen halt solche Maßnahmen her.
> Als Milizsoldat bin ich gespannt ob ich auch einberufen werde.



Ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt schon vor ein paar Tagen gedacht, dass das kommen wird.
Als ich heute früh kurz alleine aus dem Haus gegangen bin (Zigarettenautomat), habe ich nur zwei, drei Leute mit ihren Hunden gesehen.

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass jüngere Menschen statt zu Hause zu bleiben, draußen oder bei Freunden "Coronapartys" gefeiert haben (Lokale sind ja schon zu).
Zumindest hat man das in den Nachrichten gesagt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich halte viele Maßnahmen für übetrieben.


Ich im Fall von Österreich nicht. 
Erstens wegen der unmittelbaren Nähe zu Norditalien und zweitens wegen der Wintersportgebiete.
Letztere waren/sind extreme Virenschleudern. Deswegen wurde Tirol inzwischen fast komplett abgeriegelt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben halt Fähigkeiten die andere Katastrophenschutz Behörden nicht haben.



THW und die Katastrophenschutz-/Zivilschutzkapazitäten der Wohlfahrtsverbände (DRK und Co.) sind aber auch massiv zurückgefahren worden seit Ende des Kalten Krieges. Klar hat die BW aufgrund ihrer Struktur und Rolle einige Fähigkeiten, die andere Behörden/Einrichtungen nicht haben. Aber das ist auch alles kein Naturgesetz, sondern menschengemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich im Fall von Österreich nicht.


Missverständnis. Ich meine nicht die Gesundheitsmaßnahmen, ich meine die Mobilmachung der Armee.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu naiv und unterschätze die Dummheit meiner Mitmenschen. Aber die Aussagen
sind doch eindeutig und gerade in den Feriengebieten droht in Östereich ebenso der Kollaps der Systeme.


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Missverständnis. Ich meine nicht die Gesundheitsmaßnahmen, ich meine die Mobilmachung der Armee.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu naiv und unterschätze die Dummheit meiner Mitmenschen. Aber die Aussagen
> sind doch eindeutig und gerade in den Feriengebieten droht in Östereich ebenso der Kollaps der Systeme.


Kommt darauf an für was die Armee verwendet wird. 
Hier kann man durchaus die Polizei unterstützen, oder andere Hilfsdienste. Bei der Logistik kann man behilflich sein etc. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2020)

Die Armee soll die Viren, die auf der Straße rumlaufen mit dem Panzer überfahren.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ich meine die Mobilmachung der Armee



Achso. Nein. Keine Sorge. Vorm öst. Bundesheer muss man sich schon lange nicht mehr fürchten.
Die Streitkräfte bei uns sind (leider) in einem noch schlechteren Zustand als die dt. Bundeswehr.
Vor allem finanziell und dadurch leidet auch die Ausrüstung und der Bereitschaftsgrad. 

Die Pazifisten mag das freuen, aber leider gibt es dabei ein Problem:
Zivil- und Katastrophenschutz sind bei uns zwischen Zivil- und Militärorganisationen aufgeteilt.
Ein zusätzliches Technisches Hilfswerk wie Deutschland gibt es hier nicht, weil eben nicht notwendig.
Gehts dem Heer also nicht gut, punkto Ausrüstung wie z.B. Hubschrauber, kann das bei Katastropheneinsätzen
problematisch werden.

Das Bundesheer, sowie der Wehr- und Zivildienst, werden in Österreich von der Bevölkerung übrigens überwiegend
positiv eingestuft. Eine Mehrheit in Umfragen wünscht sich auch mehr Geld für die Truppe.
Vor allem für die Teile (Pioniere, Luftstreitkräfte, ABC Abwehr, Wehrpflichtige) die für den Katastrophenschutz relevant sind.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> THW und die Katastrophenschutz-/Zivilschutzkapazitäten der Wohlfahrtsverbände (DRK und Co.) sind aber auch massiv zurückgefahren worden seit Ende des Kalten Krieges. Klar hat die BW aufgrund ihrer Struktur und Rolle einige Fähigkeiten, die andere Behörden/Einrichtungen nicht haben. Aber das ist auch alles kein Naturgesetz, sondern menschengemacht.



Ja wie alles wichtige für die Zivil Gesellschaft.



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Achso. Nein. Keine Sorge. Vorm öst. Bundesheer muss man sich schon lange nicht mehr fürchten.
> Die Streitkräfte bei uns sind (leider) in einem noch schlechteren Zustand als die dt. Bundeswehr.


Und genau das denken viele Soldaten aus anderen Ländern. Keiner hält die Bundeswehr für so schlecht wie der Deutsche selbst.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Coronavirus: USA und Deutschland streiten um Impfstoff | tagesschau.de


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: USA und Deutschland streiten um Impfstoff | tagesschau.de



Genau das habe ich auch gerade in den Nachrichten gesehen. Trump will seinen Arsch retten ...


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wie alles wichtige für die Zivil Gesellschaft.
> Und genau das denken viele Soldaten aus anderen Ländern. Keiner hält die Bundeswehr für so schlecht wie der Deutsche selbst.



Ich halte die Bundeswehr nicht pauschal für schlecht. 
Euer Problem ist wohl in erster Linie die Materialbeschaffung, nicht Geldmangel oder mangelnde Professionalität.

Das öst. Bundesheer hingegen wurde kaputtgespart - oder wie man es in den letzten 30 Jahren mehrmals umschrieben hat "Reformiert".
Jetzt funktioniert bei uns eben vielfach nur noch das nötigste.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Achso. Nein. Keine Sorge. Vorm öst. Bundesheer muss man sich schon lange nicht mehr fürchten.


Ach, mir hat früher, als ich noch auf dem Moped durch die Alpen raste, schon der österreichische Polizist gereicht, der schätzen durfte. Na gut, dafür waren damals die Preise fair. 

Du hast schon Recht, ich lebte lange in Wien und ja, dass ist ein durch und durch solides System. Kein Vergleich  zur Willkür einer Guardia Zivil in Spanien.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

Schon gelesen?


> *1000 Schüler und 100 Lehrer müssen in Lüneburg in Quarantäne*
> 
> 14.30  Uhr: Weil eine Lehrkraft mit dem Coronavirus infiziert ist, müssen mehr  als tausend Schüler und rund hundert Lehrer eines Lüneburger Gymnasiums  in Quarantäne. Die betroffene Lehrkraft sei zuvor mit einer Schulklasse  in Tirol gewesen, teilte die Stadt Lüneburg mit. Aufgrund des großen  Kreises von Menschen um die infizierte Person habe das Gesundheitsamt  entschieden, die gesamte Belegschaft und alle Schülerinnen und Schüler  häuslich zu isolieren. Die Quarantäne gilt - sofern keine Symptome  festgestellt werden - bis voraussichtlich zum 25. März.


Quelle: Coronavirus News am Sonntag - die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Covid-19 und Sars-CoV-2 - DER SPIEGEL

Auch ganz interessant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch gerade in den Nachrichten gesehen. Trump will seinen Arsch retten ...



Wobei es den leider nicht erwischt hat. 
Nach Kontakt mit Erkrankten: Trump nicht mit Coronavirus infiziert | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Neuigkeiten aus Österreich:*
> 
> Es wird ernst!
> _Bei der heutigen Sondersitzung des öst. Nationalrats
> ...


Das ist dann wohl der krasseste Corona Prank. Der kann das ganze Land ruinieren.


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2020)

Passt zum Thema: Unglaublich geldgeile Ureinwohner - Ganze Folgen - Season 07 - Ep 07 | South Park Studios Deutscheland


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es den leider nicht erwischt hat.
> Nach Kontakt mit Erkrankten: Trump nicht mit Coronavirus infiziert | tagesschau.de



Auch Viren haben ihren Stolz.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Wegen der Corona-Pandemie schließt nun auch Deutschland seine Grenzen zu Frankreich, Österreich und der Schweiz. Das berichten mehrere Medien übereinstimmend.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich halte die Bundeswehr nicht pauschal für schlecht.
> Euer Problem ist wohl in erster Linie die Materialbeschaffung, nicht Geldmangel oder mangelnde Professionalität.


Ja du bist ja auch kein Deutscher.  
Wenn du mit manchen Deutschen sprichst ist die Bundeswehr die schlechteste Armee der Welt. Jetzt mal übertrieben dargestellt.

Wenn man dann mal Kameraden aus and Ländern hat, und das hat man in der Ausbildung zum Offizier ziemlich häufig, dann ist die Bundeswehr schon sehr gut angesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Jetzt geht es auch hier los. 
Coronavirus: Deutschland schliesst Grenzen zu Frankreich, OEsterreich und der Schweiz - DER SPIEGEL

Aber wann schließt Niedersachen endlich die Grenze zu Nordrhein Westfalen? Die bedrohen uns im freien Norden diese Karnevalsjecken


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Das Virus wird den Gestank meiner "Nachbarn" nicht überleben. So gesehen bin ich immun


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2020)

tjooo... dann schaun mer mal wie morgen der Betriebsgang so aussieht in einem Industriebetrieb, wo gefühlt ein Viertel der Beschäftigten aus Frankreich kommen.


----------



## Poulton (15. März 2020)

Krankheiten - Erfurt - Bei 102 000 Kindern arbeiten Eltern in Vollzeit - Gesundheit - SZ.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> tjooo... dann schaun mer mal wie morgen der Betriebsgang so aussieht in einem Industriebetrieb, wo gefühlt ein Viertel der Beschäftigten aus Frankreich kommen.


Früh aufstehen und den Firmenausweis parat haben.


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist dann wohl der krasseste Corona Prank. Der kann das ganze Land ruinieren.


Was soll man sonst machen? 
Weiter zusehen und auf Herdenschutz hoffen? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> tjooo... dann schaun mer mal wie morgen der Betriebsgang so aussieht in einem Industriebetrieb, wo gefühlt ein Viertel der Beschäftigten aus Frankreich kommen.


Es stehen genug Deutsche im Jobcenter Schlange. Können von mir aus dicht machen, selbst Schuld.


----------



## Ray2015 (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es den leider nicht erwischt hat.
> Nach Kontakt mit Erkrankten: Trump nicht mit Coronavirus infiziert | tagesschau.de



Jemandem eine Krankheit wünschen die potentiell tödlich ist... egal welchem Menschen. Kein Stück besser als Nazis. Die neuen Nazis sind nicht braun sondern rot!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was soll man sonst machen?
> Weiter zusehen und auf Herdenschutz hoffen?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Im Prinzip hätte man doch nur den Personenverkehr und Luftfracht von und nach China aussetzten müssen, bis die Chinesen das Problem im Griff haben. Aber vielleicht kommt der Mist ja gar nicht aus China?!




Ray2015 schrieb:


> Jemandem eine Krankheit wünschen die potentiell tödlich ist... egal welchem Menschen. Kein Stück besser als Nazis. Die neuen Nazis sind nicht braun sondern rot!


Sollte man nicht, stimmt schon. Aber Trump ist hier der Nazi, der schon zig tausende auf dem Gewissen hat.

Und das ist schon ein Jahr her, weniger sind es seit dem nicht geworden:
Hat Trump 40'000 Tote in Venezuela auf dem Gewissen?

Und es kommen auch noch andere Länder hinzu.

Von daher kann man für solche Reaktionen schon Verständnis aufbringen Wobei das meist nicht interessiert. Da geht es nur um sowas wie Travel Bans, die OK sind, wenn von Obama erlassen, aber Nazi, wenn von Trump.


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hätte man doch nur den Personenverkehr und Luftfracht von und nach China aussetzten müssen, bis die Chinesen das Problem im Griff haben. Aber vielleicht kommt der Mist ja gar nicht aus China?!


Äh ja, Infektionen in Italien gab es ja nicht. 
Über Luftfract wird das Virus nicht verbreitet. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es stehen genug Deutsche im Jobcenter Schlange.



Wenn das so gewesen wäre die letzten Jahrzehnte dass passend qualifizierte Arbeitsssuchende Deutsche in ausreichender Zahl vor der Tür gestanden hätten dann wäre unsere Belegschaft nicht so voll von Grenzgängern. 

Die ganzen Deutschen in naher Umgebung die solche Berufe haben sind quasi schon alle bei den paar großen Konzernen hier beschäftigt (SHS/Saarstahl/Dillinger, ZF, Ford, Nemak). Aber da all die in der Krise sind und eher Leute abbauen statt einstellöen ist das aktuell weniger das Problem.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, das RKI hat bis vor kurzem Niesen/Schnupfen noch als ein seltenes, aber in etwa 5% der Fälle auftretendes Symptom bezeichnet. Auch "nicht-trockenen", also "produktiven" Husten konnte man laut Bundesgesundheitsministerium nicht als Symptom ausschließen. Dass die Symptome so unspezifisch sind, ist echt n Kreuz...
Ich bin seit Freitag krank. Donnerstag ging es mit Halsschmerzen und Hustenreiz los, aber noch kein Fieber. Ab Freitag dann dauerhaft erhöhte Temperatur und Abends immer um 38,5°. Der Husten wurde mehr, aber auch "produktiv", sprich ich huste seit heute auch ab (Fortschritt!). Dazu ist seit gestern Schnupfen gekommen. Vorsichtshalber habe ich mich seit Freitag in selbstverordnete Isolation begeben. Sich testen lassen bringt ja nix, wird ja nur gemacht, wenn man aus einem der Risikogebiete kommt oder man nachweislich Kontakt mit einem Verdachtsfall/Krankheitsfall hatte. Ich werde also vermutlich nie erfahren, ob das jetzt nur eine heftige Erkältung oder COVID-19 war. Es sei denn, es kommt bei mir zu einem schweren Krankheitsverlauf, was aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Gefühlt bin ich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung. Morgen früh beim Hausarzt anrufen, weil gesund werde ich dann definitiv noch nicht sein. Schauen, wie lange er mich krankschreibt. Ich arbeite in einer sozialen Einrichtung, da ist es wohl besser, auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

(Ich ärgere mich nur, dass meine Steuererstattung noch nicht da ist, sonst hätte ich schon neue Hardware bestellt und würde die Tage damit verbringen, die zu tunen  )


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2020)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Jemandem eine Krankheit wünschen die potentiell tödlich ist... egal welchem Menschen. Kein Stück besser als Nazis. Die neuen Nazis sind nicht braun sondern rot!



Du hast schon mitgekriegt, dass das mit der Wirksamkeit von oral aufgenommenem Schnaps gegen COVID-19 nur eine Fake-Nachricht war, oder?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Äh ja, Infektionen in Italien gab es ja nicht.
> Über Luftfract wird das Virus nicht verbreitet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Dann haben die Italiener es eben auch von den Chinesen, wie die Nudeln.
Wenn sich das Virus auf Oberflächen hält, kann es sich auch per Luftpost verschicken, oder nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Virus auf Oberflächen hält, kann es sich auch per Luftpost verschicken, oder nicht?



Prinzipiell schon, praktisch aber nicht.
Luftfracht ist Bedingungen ausgesetzt die für Viren wirklich sehr ungünstig sind und es dauert auch mehr als ein paar Stunden bis das Paket eines infizierten Chinesen vom Italiener wieder in die Hand genommen wird. Eine solche Infektion ist zwar theoretisch möglich aber extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das so gewesen wäre die letzten Jahrzehnte dass passend qualifizierte Arbeitsssuchende Deutsche in ausreichender Zahl vor der Tür gestanden hätten dann wäre unsere Belegschaft nicht so voll von Grenzgängern.
> 
> Die ganzen Deutschen in naher Umgebung die solche Berufe haben sind quasi schon alle bei den paar großen Konzernen hier beschäftigt (SHS/Saarstahl/Dillinger, ZF, Ford, Nemak). Aber da all die in der Krise sind und eher Leute abbauen statt einstellöen ist das aktuell weniger das Problem.


Wenn man die Leute nicht ausbildet, bzw feststellen muß, daß die Bewerber ausbleiben oder einfach unbrauchbar sind (rund 150.000 freie Ausbildungsstellen), dann ist das ein Problem, daß von der Politik und der Wirtschaft verursacht wurde. Und natürlich auch den Eltern, aber deren zugedröhnte Vorbilder werden höchstens 42 und haben für die Zustände beim Bundesheer gesorgt, wie sie hier beschrieben wurden.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schon, praktisch aber nicht.
> Luftfracht ist Bedingungen ausgesetzt die für Viren wirklich sehr ungünstig sind und es dauert auch mehr als ein paar Stunden bis das Paket eines infizierten Chinesen vom Italiener wieder in die Hand genommen wird. Eine solche Infektion ist zwar theoretisch möglich aber extrem unwahrscheinlich.


Weiß nicht, Corona soll es ja kalt lieben und es hält sich ja mehrere Tage, nicht Stunden.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Freitag krank. Donnerstag ging es mit Halsschmerzen und Hustenreiz los, aber noch kein Fieber. Ab Freitag dann dauerhaft erhöhte Temperatur und Abends immer um 38,5°. Der Husten wurde mehr, aber auch "produktiv", sprich ich huste seit heute auch ab (Fortschritt!). Dazu ist seit gestern Schnupfen gekommen. Vorsichtshalber habe ich mich seit Freitag in selbstverordnete Isolation begeben. Sich testen lassen bringt ja nix, wird ja nur gemacht, wenn man aus einem der Risikogebiete kommt oder man nachweislich Kontakt mit einem Verdachtsfall/Krankheitsfall hatte. Ich werde also vermutlich nie erfahren, ob das jetzt nur eine heftige Erkältung oder COVID-19 war. Es sei denn, es kommt bei mir zu einem schweren Krankheitsverlauf, was aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Gefühlt bin ich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung.



Ist halt die Frage, ob es schon einen Anti-Körper Nachweis gibt, mit dem sich eine überstanden Infektion von Covid-19 nachprüfen lässt. Immerhin bekommen es viele mit leichten oder schwachen Symptomen gar nicht mit, sind aber hinterher trotzdem Immun. Die brauchen dann also auch keine Quarantäne mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, Corona soll es ja kalt lieben und es hält sich ja mehrere Tage, nicht Stunden.



Nicht die Temperatur ist die ungünstige Bedingung für Viren im Luftverkehr sondern die Trockenheit.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Ja, da ist was dran.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht die Temperatur ist die ungünstige Bedingung für Viren im Luftverkehr sondern die Trockenheit.



Allerdings sorgt die Klimaanlage und der geringe Abstand dafür, dass es am Ende alle im Flieger haben.
Deshalb hatte mir mein Arzt zur Grippeimpfung geraten, als ich mich für den Urlaub nach Impfungen erkundigt hab.
Grippeimpfung hatte ich vorher nie wirklich gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2020)

Es ging um Fracht


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Da sollte man sich eher um den Paketboten Sorgen machen, der alle beim Husten die Hand nicht vor den Mund nehmen kann, weil er einen Stapel Pakete in der Hand hat.

Da sind die Pizzaboten im Vorteil, die lässt sich notfalls unter der Tür durchschieben.


----------



## seahawk (15. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem weltweiten Generalangriff der Bibelberger. Nein, im ernst, so  ein klitze kleines bisschen wird mir schon mullmig. Ich halte viele Maßnahmen für übetrieben. Die Menschen müssen es verstehen, es muss nicht alles mit Waffengewalt durchgezwungen werden.



Doch muss es offensichtlich. Gartencenter mit Kaffee - platz aus allen Nähten, Kiosk im Park belagert von 100-150 Personen in einer Traube, Ausflugsgastronomie - Parkplatz quillt über....


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trump hat sich heute auf Corona testen lassen. US-Praesident: Fiebermessen im Weissen Haus - Trump hat den Corona-Test gemacht - Video - WELT
> Bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt.



Natürlich negativ. Auch Viren haben ihren Stolz ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Die Coronatruppen vertreiben ISIS aus Europa! 9 Jahre harter Arbeit für die Katz!

ISIS news: Terrorist group urges fighters to avoid Europe over coronavirus fears | World | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Doch muss es offensichtlich. Gartencenter mit Kaffee - platz aus allen Nähten, Kiosk im Park belagert von 100-150 Personen in einer Traube, Ausflugsgastronomie - Parkplatz quillt über....


Danke, ich bin wirklich zu naiv ... 

Es war schon immer so:
"Dumm" zahlt, oder heute, "Dumm" stirbt ....


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Das Robert-Koch-Institut hat erstmals drei US-Bundesstaaten wegen des Coronavirus zu Risikogebieten erklärt. Kalifornien, Washington und New York gehörten zu den Gebieten, in denen eine "fortgesetzte Übertragung des Virus von Mensch zu Mensch vermutet werden" könne, erklären die Virologen.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Coronatruppen vertreiben ISIS aus Europa! 9 Jahre harter Arbeit für die Katz!
> 
> ISIS news: Terrorist group urges fighters to avoid Europe over coronavirus fears | World | News | Express.co.uk



Die sollten sich eher sorgen machen, wie sie die von Islamisten unterdrückte Bevölkerung in Nordsyrien versorgen, wenn es dort zu einer Infektion kommt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Da sind die Pizzaboten im Vorteil, die lässt sich notfalls unter der Tür durchschieben.



Lieferando und Co. stellen nur noch vor der Tür ab. Man muss aber online bezahlt haben.


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2020)

https://twitter.com/bassena/status/1239188513096163331?s=19

Bilder von vollen Skihütten aus Vorarlberg, von heute 14:15. 
Wahnsinn wie dämlich die Leute sind. 


Aber noch ein Schmankerl aus den USA. 
Warteschlangen fürs ein Corona-Screen an einem Flughafen in den USA. 
https://twitter.com/Terrence_STR/status/1239193828483108866?s=19



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Robert-Koch-Institut hat erstmals drei US-Bundesstaaten wegen des Coronavirus zu Risikogebieten erklärt. Kalifornien, Washington und New York gehörten zu den Gebieten, in denen eine "fortgesetzte Übertragung des Virus von Mensch zu Mensch vermutet werden" könne, erklären die Virologen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die sollten sich eher sorgen machen, wie sie die von Islamisten unterdrückte Bevölkerung in Nordsyrien versorgen, wenn es dort zu einer Infektion kommt.


Da würde ich mir keine Sorge machen, bei 200 Krankenhäusern pro Quadratkilometer.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir keine Sorge machen, bei 200 Krankenhäusern pro Quadratkilometer.



Quelle?
Zumal die alten Krankenhäuser zerbombt sind. UN-Sicherheitsrat zu Syrien : Wer bombardiert Krankenhaeuser in Idlib?  | tagesschau.de


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Zumal die alten Krankenhäuser zerbombt sind. UN-Sicherheitsrat zu Syrien : Wer bombardiert Krankenhaeuser in Idlib?  | tagesschau.de



Warum gehst du überhaupt noch auf ihn ein? Der hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun, um hier nicht andere, treffendere Worte zu finden.

@Leob12:
Die Eltern von nem Kumpel sind mit dem Wohnmobil nach Spanien (wo auch immer sie gerade hängen), trotz Reisewarnung. Die derzeitige Situation in Spanien dürfte ihnen nicht gefallen. Hätte man vorher ahnen können, wenn man mal für fünf Minuten seine sieben Sinne beisammen genommen hätte. Heute allein in den Müggelbergen mit dem Mounty unterwegs gewesen - Es war ein stinknormaler Frühlingstag. Die Parkplätze voll, unterwegs waren die Leute ausschließlich in größeren Gruppen, gern auch Alt und Jung zusammen.
Unterm Strich muss ich sagen: Es können eigentlich nicht genug Menschen daran sterben. Da Geschrei und Gejammer wird dann wieder groß sein, Darwin hat dann zugeschlagen.
Offensichtlich sind weite Teile der Bevölkerung mit selbst simpelsten Zusammenhängen völlig überfordert, dafür halten sie im Supermarkt Abstand und kaufen Klopapier und Desinfektionsmittel. 
Soll ich lachen oder heulen?


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Corona-Krise: Urlauber sitzen in Marokko fest | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Zumal die alten Krankenhäuser zerbombt sind. UN-Sicherheitsrat zu Syrien : Wer bombardiert Krankenhaeuser in Idlib?  | tagesschau.de


https://abload.de/img/hospitalsmkj71.jpg


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. März 2020)

Es ist auch sehr schön das Schulen und Kindergärten geschlossen sind.

Was ist mit der Betreuung der Kinder?

Zu Oma und Opa dürfen sie nicht da Risikogruppe und Tanten und Onkel müssen selbst Arbeiten.

Super Deutschland, erst einfach was schließen und danach erst überlegen.

Genauso ist es mit Gesetzen der Hohen Herren.

Wieso nicht gleich die Grenzen zu machen wenn da hinten so eine Seuche ausbricht?



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?


polemisches Dummgeschwätz. Füttere es doch bitte nicht weiter ....


----------



## Tengri86 (15. März 2020)

Wieder neue Zahlen aus italien
Coronavirus Update (Live): 167,291 Cases and 6,455 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

3590 neue Fälle und 368 Tote .. glaub ist ne rekord


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> 3590 neue Fälle und 368 Tote .. glaub ist ne rekord


Tagesrekord hält weiterhin Hiroshima!


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> https://abload.de/img/hospitalsmkj71.jpg



Pet Shop? Sind da die Pet Shop Boys zu Hause?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRHetRTOD1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. März 2020)

Möglich...


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Corona-Risikogebiet : Eiszeit in Tirol | tagesschau.de


Bundesagentur für Arbeit erleichtert Zugang zu Sozialleistungen_19:27 Uhr_
Wer Leistungen wie Arbeitslosengeld oder Harzt IV beantragen will, muss vorerst nicht mehr persönlich in der Bundesagentur für Arbeit erscheinen. Die Arbeitslosenmeldung könne telefonisch erfolgen, teilte die Behörde mit. Anträge könnten "formlos in den Hausbriefkasten der Dienststelle eingeworfen werden". Es werde keine Rechtsfolgen nach sich ziehen, sollten bereits vereinbarte Termine nicht eingehalten werden.
Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit rechnet als Konsequenz der Corona-Krise und der damit verbundenen Reduzierung von Arbeitszeit in zahlreichen Unternehmen mit mehr Anträgen auf Unterstützung und Sozialleistungen.


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2020)

Da muss erst einmal Bammel im Spiel sein, bevor die Bundesagentur für Arbeit das ermöglicht, was rein von der Effektivität und "Kundenfreundlichkeit" her eigentlich Standard sein sollte.


----------



## DaXXes (15. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wie alles wichtige für die Zivil Gesellschaft.
> 
> 
> Und genau das denken viele Soldaten aus anderen Ländern. Keiner hält die Bundeswehr für so schlecht wie der Deutsche selbst.


Aber das ist doch bei der Bahn genauso. Wer tatsächlich mal mit der RENFE in Spanien, der FS in Italien oder gar irgendwo außerhalb Europas mit dem Zug gefahren ist, der merkt plötzlich, wie gut die DB und die ÖBB eigentlich sind 😏


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2020)

Also RENFE hat ein sehr gutes Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetz, aber dass man erst einchecken muss wie am Flughafen finde ich unnötig.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2020)

Ich halte den Zustand der Bundeswehr ebenso wie der unserer öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel für ein Armutszeugnis.
Was sonst soll auch nach den ganzen Privatisierungen, politischer Inkompetenz und jahrelanger Kaputtsparerei auch sonst dabei rauskommen?

Bezeichnend, was jetzt grade in der Wirtschaft passiert. Da haben Altmeier und Co. wieder gehörig Milliarden beiseite geschafft, nachdem man am Gesundheitssystem jahrzehntelang gespart hat.
Aber nein, unsere Krankenhäuser sind ja absolut ausreichend für jede Art von Pandemie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Mir glaubte ja anfangs niemand, wenn ich die aktuelle Pandemie mit der spanischen Grippe verglich. Aber genau das macht dieser Forscher, ein Tropenmediziner

_Die COVID-19-Pandemie sei mit der spanischen Grippe von 1918 zu  vergleichen, sagte Jeremy Farrar vom britischen Wellcome Trust im Dlf.  Noch könne verhindert werden, dass die Situation so außer Kontrolle  gerate wie in Italien – durch kollektives Handeln von Regierungen,  Unternehmen und Gesellschaft._
Coronavirus - "Europa ist nun das Epizentrum der Pandemie"


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Mittlerweile über 5000 Fälle in Deutschland. In Italien über 20000. Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de

Jetzt liegt auch die Zahl der insgesamt Bestätigten Infektionen in anderen Ländern höher als die in China. Leider fehlt ein Graph, der die Gesamtinfektion Weltweit darstellt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Knapp 6k schon. Germany Coronavirus: 5,813 Cases and 11 Deaths - Worldometer
Leute passt bitte auf euch und eure liebsten auf. Setzt nun die Prioritäten richtig, nichts ist wichtiger als euer Leben.
Hab euch alle Lieb.


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mir glaubte ja anfangs niemand, wenn ich die aktuelle Pandemie mit der spanischen Grippe verglich. Aber genau das macht dieser Forscher, ein Tropenmediziner
> 
> _Die COVID-19-Pandemie sei mit der spanischen Grippe von 1918 zu  vergleichen, sagte Jeremy Farrar vom britischen Wellcome Trust im Dlf.  Noch könne verhindert werden, dass die Situation so außer Kontrolle  gerate wie in Italien – durch kollektives Handeln von Regierungen,  Unternehmen und Gesellschaft._
> Coronavirus - "Europa ist nun das Epizentrum der Pandemie"


Von den USA weiß man vergleichsweise wenig. Dort wurde wenig getestet, mich würden dort italienische Verhältnisse nicht verwundern...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungsberichte, wie lange die Symptome so beim milden Verlauf (leichtes Fieber, fast kein Husten) anhalten?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Die Coronatruppen besiegen auch die Nato. Die Bundeswehr hat die Teilnahme an der Aggression "Defender 2020" abgesagt. Zuvor war schon berichtet worden, daß die USA nicht wie geplant 20.000 Soldaten schicken werden, sondern nur die 5500, die bereits eingetroffen sind. Ob "Defender 2020" überhaupt noch stattfinden wird, bleibt abzuwarten.

Corona-Krise: Wie die Bundeswehr gesund bleiben will


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Basierend auf den bisher gesammelten Informationen ist meine Einschätzung wie folgt:
"Corona" ist die ganz normale, alljährliche Grippe, der Rest is BULLSHIT!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_AyuhbnPOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"In den vergangenen Jahren begann die Grippewelle meist im Januar oder Februar. Die ersten Fälle können aber auch schon früher auftreten."
Grippe-Impfung: Wann beginnt die Grippesaison - wann ist Zeit fuer die Impfung  | Gesundheit

https://abload.de/img/saverollzjki8.gif


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Grippeimpfung nützt bloß gegen Corona überhaupt nichts. Corona ist ein völlig anderes Virus als Influenza. 
Man könnte auch so sagen, wer trotz Grippeimpfung mit schweren Erkältungssymptomen krank wird, hat wohl Corona.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Schau mal das Video. Die Viren mutieren, weil sie sonst nächstes Jahr an unserem Immunsystem scheitern würden. Das ist nichts neues, Corona ist nichts neues, jedes Jahr dabei.

Coronaviridae – Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Corona-Viren haben aber normalerweise keine Menschen als Wirte.

Und genügend Viren mutieren selten, sonst würden Impfungen wie  Tetanus die 10 Jahre reichen, oder gar Hepatitis-A/B, wo davon ausgegangen wird, dass die Impfungen lebenslang reichen nicht gehen.
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Kommi...elles/Impfkalender.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessanterweise wird die Influenza-Impfung erst ab 60, also für die Risikogruppe, standardmäßig empfohlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Von den USA weiß man vergleichsweise wenig. Dort wurde wenig getestet, mich würden dort italienische Verhältnisse nicht verwundern...


Da trifft es halt die Armen, wen interessieren die im Kapitalismus. Sanders hätten sie wählen können vor vier Jahren, sie wollten es nicht. Dann hätten sie weiterhin Obamacare und anderes



DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Viren haben aber normalerweise keine Menschen als Wirte.


10-25% unserer grippalen Infekte kommen durch Coronaviren. Das sind weitverbreitete Biest ...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genügend Viren mutieren selten


Du musst zwischen RNS und DNS Viren unterscheiden und dann noch zwischen jeweils behüllten und hüllenlosen. DNS Viren mutieren seltener, da entwicklen wir oft lebenslange Immunitäten. Geht es um RNS Viren mutieren sie so schnell, dass es gar keinen Sinn hat, dass der Körper lebenslang immun bleibt. Das kostet nur Energie.

Das Coronavirus ist ein RNS Virus. Das hat den Vorteil, dass er sich nicht abkapseln kann, wie es z.B. Herbes als DNS Virus kann und inaktiv an sicherer Stelle wartet, bis sich der nächste Angriff lohnt,

Tetanus ist ein Bakterium, ganz etwas anderes. Da mutiert kaum etwas. Da sind Impfungen einfach und halten lange. Beim SARS-CoV-2 gehe ich davon aus, dass wir ähnlich der Grippe jedes Jahr wieder neue Impfungen entwickeln müssen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Der Link oben sagt was anderes.

"Coronaviren sind genetisch hochvariabel, und einzelne Virusspezies können durch Überwindung der Artenbarriere auch mehrere Wirtspezies infizieren."

Die verarschen uns hier nach Strich und Faden.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da trifft es halt die Armen, wen interessieren die im Kapitalismus. Sanders hätten sie wählen können vor vier Jahren, sie wollten es nicht. Dann hätten sie weiterhin Obamacare und anderes


Was glaubst du wohl, wozu der senile Kinderschnüffler Sleepy, Creepy Biden am Werk ist? Und sie haben immer noch Obamacare, die hat Trump nicht abgeschafft. Und die Wahlen wurden zu Lasten Sanders´  manipuliert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKY7aH_9hVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Schau mal das Video. Die Viren mutieren, weil sie sonst nächstes Jahr an unserem Immunsystem scheitern würden. Das ist nichts neues, Corona ist nichts neues, jedes Jahr dabei.
> 
> Coronaviridae – Wikipedia



Von DNA hast du schonmal gehört, oder? Die haben Viren auch. Die kann man untersuchen. Und - oh Schreck - die ist bei SARS-CoV2*, dem sog. "neuartigen Coronavirus" (zur Abgrenzung von altbekannten Vertretern der Familie der Coronaviren), völlig anders als bei Influenzaviren. Weil es eben eine komplett andere Virusfamilie ist.

*ok, genau genommen ist es bei SARS-CoV2 und Influenzaviren RNA. Das macht jetzt aber keinen tatsächlichen Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Jetzt geht es auch in Südamerika richtig los. Kolumbien schließt seine Grenze zu Venezuela sowie alle Schulen und Universitäten. Dies soll zunächst bis zum 20. April gelten, teilt die Regierung mit. 
Auch Argentinien schließt nach Angaben des Präsidenten Alberto Fernandez für die kommenden 15 Tage alle Grenzen und setzt den Schulbetrieb bis Ende des Monats aus.
Coronavirus: +++ Tschechien beschraenkt oeffentliches Leben +++ | tagesschau.de



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 40% unserer grippalen Infekte kommen durch Coronaviren.



Quelle?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Von DNA hast du schonmal gehört, oder? Die haben Viren auch. Die kann man untersuchen. Und - oh Schreck - die ist bei SARS-CoV2*, dem sog. "neuartigen Coronavirus" (zur Abgrenzung von altbekannten Vertretern der Familie der Coronaviren), völlig anders als bei Influenzaviren. Weil es eben eine komplett andere Virusfamilie ist.
> 
> *ok, genau genommen ist es bei SARS-CoV2 und Influenzaviren RNA. Das macht jetzt aber keinen tatsächlichen Unterschied.


Ähnlicher Virus, ähnlicher Krankheitsverlauf.  Die Gefahr ensteht durch die Panikmache. Hamsterkäufe, Schließungen, alles wegen nichts. Der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist immens. Dabei ist Corona nicht mal was Neues, kommt jedes Jahr mit der Grippewelle und ist somit ein normaler Grippevirus, Atemwegserkrankung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?



_"... Die häufigsten Erkältungsviren gehören zu den Virusgattungen der Rhino-, Entero- und Mastadenoviren oder den Familien der* Corona-* und Paramyxoviridae. ..."
"... aus der Familie der Coronaviridae das Humane Coronavirus 229E (HCoV-229E), das Humane Coronavirus OC43 (HCoV-OC43), das Humane Coronavirus NL63 (HCoV-NL63) und das Humane Coronavirus HkuV (HCoV-HkuV).   ..."
"... Die Häufigkeit dieser Erreger bei Erkältungskrankheiten ist ungefähr 40 % Rhinoviren, 10–15 % RSV und 10–25 % Coronaviren ..."_
siehe: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erkältung

Ja, gut, sind je nach Quelle nur 10-25%, ich las neulich 40%, ist aber eh nur grob geschätzt und regional unterschiedlich. Ich habe es oben korrigiert,

Ich empfehle jedem, dieses kurzen Artikel durchzulesen. Er wird oft aktualisiert, weil wir jeden Tag mehr wissen.
*SARS-CoV-2** Steckbrief zur Coronavirus-Krankheit-2019 (COVID-19) * 
 Stand: 13.3.2020
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Steckbrief.html#doc13776792bodyText21

Aus demselben Link dieser Auszug:
_" ... Eine aktuelle Studie schätzt (unter Anwendung einer anderen Methodik)  einen Fall-Verstorbenen-Anteil von 5 % in der Provinz Hubei und 0,8 %  für China (ohne Hubei) (29). Guan et al. beziffern den  Fall-Verstorbenen-Anteil in einer Patientengruppe von 1.099 Personen  (Interquartilsbereich [IQR]: 35–58 Jahre, Mittelwert (Median): 47 Jahre)  auf 8,1 % (14 / 173) unter schweren Erkrankungen (Beatmung oder Sepsis)  und 0,1 % (1 / 926) bei leichten Erkrankungen (gesamt 1,4 %) (5). Unter  Patienten mit sehr schwerem Verlauf (ITS oder Lungenversagen) war der  Fall-Verstorbenen-Anteil 22 % (15 / 67) (5). ...!_

Das ist schon harter Tobac, Man sieht, wie ich es schon seit Wochen sage, den Unterschied zwischen behandelten und unbehandelten Fällen, denn in Hubei wurde sehr oft nicht behandelt. Das erleben wir in Italien auch. Kein Beatmungsgerät zu haben ist einem merklichem Prozentbereich tödlich, auch für mittelalte Menschen,

6% haben schwere Verläufe und da will niemand durch. Es gibt dann bleibende Schäden der Lunge:
_" ... und in 6 % war der klinische Verlauf kritisch bis lebensbedrohlich (mit  Lungenversagen, septischem Schock oder multiplem Organversagen). .."_


Sehr spannend ist dieser Teil, der abschätzt, bei wievielen zwar eine Infektion vorliegt, aber keine Symptome dazu nötigen, einen Test zu machen:
_".... Eine Studie, die noch auf Daten von Januar 2020 basierte, schätzt den  Anteil der Infizierten, die im Überwachungssystem von China erfasst  wurden auf 5 % (19), eine zweite Studie schätzt den Anteil auf 9,2 %  (25). Somit wäre die Anzahl an Infizierten um einen Faktor 20 bzw. 11  größer als angegeben. ...."_

Ein Faktor 20 wäre natürlich sehr schön, dann wären überhaupt nur 5% von COVIE-19 betroffen. Aber die Zahlen sind mehr geschätzt als valide.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2020)

Er ist eben kein Grippevirus. Weil Grippe nicht das Synonym für irgendwas krankheitsmäßiges ist, sondern eine konkrete Erkrankung. Hervorgerufen durch den Influenzavirus. Aber Leute bezeichnen ja auch pauschal alles als Grippe, auch diese läppischen "grippalen Infekte" oder die "Magen-Darm-Grippe". Hat halt nur alles nix mit einer ordentlichen Influenza zu tun. Und an der sterben jedes Jahr tausende Leute, wenn auch i. d. R. nicht so viele wie bei der Grippewelle 2017/2018. Tatsache ist: gegen die jeweils aktuelle, hiesige Mutante des Influenzavirus wird viel geimpft und manche Leute haben wahrscheinlich auch eine gewisse Grundimmunität.

Mitglieder der Familie der Coronaviren könnten durchaus für die von mir beschriebenen "grippalen Infekte" verantwortlich sein. Diese typische 3-Tage-Erkältung halt. SARS, MERS und Covid-19 sind da eine andere Kategorie. Und gegen die würde bisher nicht groß geimpft. Darum kann der Mist halt theoretisch problemlos einmal quer durch die Population rockern. Und würde dabei, durch die hervorgerufene Lungenentzündung, nochmal viele Menschen aus den Risikogruppen über den Hades schicken. Und das würde sich sogar noch mit der üblichen Influenza-Welle gegenseitig verstärken, weil die Ressourcen im Gesundheitswesen nunmal arg begrenzt sind. Darum muss die Weiterverbreitung möglist stark verlangsamt werden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Also ist das Thema bald durch. Wer kann sich noch an die Vogelgrippe erinnern? Sind wir damals nicht alle gestorben?


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wer kann sich noch an die Vogelgrippe erinnern? Sind wir damals nicht alle gestorben?



Nö da ist keiner in DE gestorben: Vogelgrippe H5N1 – Wikipedia

Influenza-Virus != Corona-Virus.

Hirn einschalten oder Fresse halten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2020)

Wie kann man so freundlich bleiben DKK?


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Peru macht jetzt auch die Grenzen zu.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Mal ein Bettenvergleich zu England:

_Für ernste Krankheitsfälle ist der britische Gesundheitsdienst zudem  nicht gerüstet. Die Briten haben je 100.000 Personen nur 6,6 Betten in  Intensivstationen (Deutschland hat fast 30 Betten),  und selbst diese 4.250 Betten sind nicht alle mit Beatmungsgeräten  ausgestattet und bereits zu 80 Prozent mit Patienten belegt. Zudem fehlt  ausgebildetes Personal für Intensivstationen. _
Covid-19: Das britische Gesundheitssystem ist fuer Ernstfaelle nicht geruestet | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Basierend auf den bisher gesammelten Informationen ist meine Einschätzung wie folgt:
> "Corona" ist die ganz normale, alljährliche Grippe, der Rest is BULLSHIT!





> *Coronavirus-Infektionen und Grippe – weitere Unterschiede im Überblick*:
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 verläuft nach aktuellem Wissensstand häufiger lebensbedrohlich als eine Grippe*.  15 Prozent der Coronavirus-Infektionen verlaufen so schwer, dass  Patienten zusätzlich mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden müssen. Bei fünf  Prozent der Betroffenen ist sogar künstliche Beatmung nötig. Auch die  Todesrate soll im Fall von Corona höher liegen als bei der normalen  Grippewelle. Diese Einschätzung ist allerdings als vorläufig  einzustufen, zu viele Variablen über das Coronavirus seien noch  unbekannt.
> ...


Quelle: Coronavirus-Infektion gefaehrlicher als Grippe: COVID-19 und Influenza im Vergleich | Gesundheit



> Ein entscheidendes Protein an der Oberfläche des neuartigen Corona-Erregers (Sars-CoV-2) bindet 10- bis 20-mal stärker an menschliche Zellen als das beim Sars-CoV-Erreger der Fall ist. Das zeigt eine Untersuchung im Fachmagazin „Science“. Das erklärt möglicherweise, warum es so viel ansteckender ist.
> 
> Die Inkubationszeit – der Zeitraum zwischen Infektion und Beginn von Symptomen – beträgt zwei bis 14 Tage. Darum werden Verdachtsfälle aktuell zwei Wochen isoliert. Wie lange Menschen bereits ansteckend sind, bevor die Krankheit ausbricht, ist bisher nicht klar. Aus diesem Grund diskutieren Experten bereits einen längeren Zeitraum von 27 Tagen. Auch wie lange Patienten nach den ersten Symptomen ansteckend bleiben, ist noch ungewiss.
> 
> Influenza hat eine Inkubationszeit von nur ein bis zwei Tagen. Schon währenddessen und ohne erste Krankheitszeichen sind Grippe-Patienten ansteckend. Sie bleiben es danach bis zu einer Woche.


Quelle: Grippe: So unterscheiden sich Influenza und Covid-19 - FOCUS Online



> Das Coronavirus mit der alljährlichen winterlichen Grippe zu vergleichen, ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.
> 
> Grippeviren und Sars-Cov-2, wie das 2019 in Wuhan aufgetauchte Virus  offiziell heißt, unterscheiden sich aber auch in vielem. Auch wenn sie  von Viren-Systematikern dem gleichen „Bereich“ der RNA-Viren zugeordnet  werden, gehören sie schon auf der nächsten Stufe zu völlig  unterschiedlichen „Stämmen“.
> Könnte man die Einordnungen hier mit denen der Zoologie gleichsetzen,  dann würden sie sich so unterscheiden wie die Wirbeltiere von den  Insekten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Covid-19 und Influenza: Warum der Vergleich von Coronavirus und Grippe hinkt - Wissen - Tagesspiegel


Coronavirus: Das wissen wir – und das nicht - quarks.de

https://www.medic-center-nuernberg.de/Leistungen/Grippeimpfung/Coronavirus.html

rp-online.de - So unterscheidet sich eine Corona-Infektion von der Grippe

www.zdf.de - Coronavirus vs. Influenza - das sind die Unterschiede

https://www.spiegel.de - Was unterscheidet Covid-19 von Grippe?

www.aponet.de - Wie sich Coronavirus, Grippe und Erkältung unterscheiden

www.bild.de - Was eine Grippe vom Corona-Virus unterscheidet

www.helios-gesundheit.de - Das Wichtigste zum Corona-Virus (Sars-CoV-2) 

Corona-Virus vs. Grippe: Diese 6 Unterschiede gibt es zwischen den Krankheiten

https://www.fr.de/wissen/coronavirus-sars-cov-2-hoehere-sterberate-grippe-influenza-13563575.html

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/wisse...ich-coronavirus-grippe-und-erkaeltung,RIo3QRL

https://www.gofeminin.de/aktuelles/coronavirus-grippe-unterschied-s4010161.html

https://www.srf.ch/news/panorama/grippe-und-corona-im-vergleich-das-sind-die-unterschiede

https://www.dw.com/de/coronavirus-grippe-oder-erkältung-wie-erkenne-ich-den-unterschied/a-52217424

https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...rus.b3d2379f-b09f-41e7-89bd-f4e1e6e9ce58.html


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Manche wollen es nicht verstehen.
Heute Morgen ist es so ruhig hier das es schon fast unheimlich anmutet.


----------



## seahawk (16. März 2020)

Ich kann auf der Arbeit gerade kotzen. "Gehen Sie nicht in den Zoo, gehen Sie nicht in die Kneipe", aber die große verpflichtende Personalversammlung für alle findet statt.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhJB8xjaSrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was haltet ihr von dieser Einschätzung?
Der geht sogar soweit, dass er einen Untersuchungsausschuss fordert und meint alle Maßnahmen, der verantwortlichen Politiker,  wären fahrlässig.
Und widerspricht den führenden Virenexperten.
Kann man den ernst nehmen? Oder ist das eher ein Spinner?


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Ich kenne ihn, habe mich aber nie sonderlich für sein Wirken interessiert.

Wenn das alles so ist wie er es darstellt, warum läuft dann nicht auf den großen Nachrichten Sendern was er zu sagen hat? Und ich glaube nicht das irgendeine Regierung einen enormen wirtschaftlichen Schaden in Kauf nehmen würde durch solche Maßnahmen wie sie gerade getroffen werden wenn diese nicht Nötig wären. Ich kann mit ihm und seiner Meinung nix anfangen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Kekule macht es schon, er hat Laschet total blamiert.YouTube


----------



## Eckism (16. März 2020)

Sprit billig, Autobahnen frei...perfekt.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Kekule macht es schon, er hat Laschet total blamiert.YouTube


Die Sendung habe ich gestern Abend gesehen.

Auch gespenstisch das kein TV-Publikum im Studio war. Genauso wie bei der letzten "Maybrit Illner" Sendung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Kekule macht es schon, er hat Laschet total blamiert.YouTube



Danke für den Link, hab ich gestern nicht gesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2020)

Bei allem was im Moment passiert sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass die Chinesen Schuld an der Ausbreitung haben da man am Anfang von Corona erstmal Ärzte zum schweigen bringen musste.

Ich hoffe man hat sich in China schon um diese Menschen gekümmert...


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei allem was im Moment passiert sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass die Chinesen Schuld an der Ausbreitung haben da man am Anfang von Corona erstmal Ärzte zum schweigen bringen musste.


Und weil sie meinen alles essen zu müssen. Denn der Ursprung soll ja ein Markt sein wo mit (exotischen) Tieren und Tierprodukten gehandelt wird.
Das ist dann die Quittung dafür! Und der Rest der Welt muß es mit ausbaden.

Ich will sie auch nicht verurteilen das sie alles essen. Aber wie sie das tun kotzt mich am meisten an.
Teilweise lebendig. Tierschutz kennen die nicht.
Ein Mensch mit etwas Empathie und Gewissen würde von alleine drauf kommen.

Aber das ist noch ein anderes Thema.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Ich nenne aus Protest Covid-19 Wuhan virus


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2020)

Das mit den Essen will ich nicht ankreiden. Aber wenn sowas ausbricht sollte man handeln und nicht das absolute Gegenteil tun.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

Die Essgewohnheiten will ich auch nicht kritisieren (wobei ich persönlich Abstand davon nehme alles zu essen).
Naja, es ist erwiesen das manche Tieren besonders viele Viren in sich tragen. Z.B. Fledermäuse bzw Flughunde.
Und wenn davon mal einer davon mutiert kann der auf den Menschen rüberspringen.
Gerade wenn man auf engeren Raum sich mit den Tieren aufhält und regelmäßig Kontakt dazu hat.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das mit den Essen will ich nicht ankreiden. Aber wenn sowas ausbricht sollte man handeln und nicht das absolute Gegenteil tun.


Die Bundesregierung macht es auch nicht besser. Es war seit 2 Monaten absehbar, was kommt, erst jetzt wird gehandelt, wo es zu spät ist. Die Chinesen haben zumindest adäquat reagiert.
Übrigens kamen die Schweinegrippe und die Spanische Grippe aus den USA. Alle haben gemein: Massentierhaltung auf engem Raum oder tierschutzverachtende Praktiken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei allem was im Moment passiert sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass die Chinesen Schuld an der Ausbreitung haben da man am Anfang von Corona erstmal Ärzte zum schweigen bringen musste.
> 
> Ich hoffe man hat sich in China schon um diese Menschen gekümmert...



Das ist doch Bullshit. China hat die WHO sehr früh eingebunden und informiert. Leider sind beide zunächst davon ausgegangen, dass das Virus nicht/nur schwer von Mensch zu Mensch übertragbar ist. Es war genau einen Tag nach dem dieser chinesische Arzt da im Internet gewarnt hatte, dass chinesische und Who-Teams vor Ort waren. 

Hätte China von Anfang an noch härter durchgegriffen, hätte man ihnen das auch wieder zum Vorwurf gemacht (bzw. würde am Anfang ja auch tatsächlich getan!).


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2020)

Erstmal wurden Leute zum Schweigen gebracht, das ist Fakt und das wissen auch die Chinesen selbst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erstmal wurden Leute zum Schweigen gebracht, das ist Fakt und das wissen auch die Chinesen selbst.



Na wenn du das sagst, dann wird es wohl stimmen


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

SRY aber das ist doch auch auf den Nachrichtensendern so zu sehen gewesen. In einigen DOKUS die täglich auf NTV und Welt laufen kann man es auch noch sehen. Da sagen sie das wegen der Vertuschung so ca. 2 Wochen verloren gingen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2020)

Was genau soll denn da passiert sein, hmm?


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Na wenn du das sagst, dann wird es wohl stimmen


Ich akzeptiere es, wenn du eine andere Meinung über den Wert der verlorenen Zeit hast, aber ich akzeptiere nicht, dass du mir vorwirfst zu lügen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kann auf der Arbeit gerade kotzen. "Gehen Sie nicht in den Zoo, gehen Sie nicht in die Kneipe", aber die große verpflichtende Personalversammlung für alle findet statt.


Es werden in diesem Staate nun einmal eindeutig Prioritäten gesetzt. Was erwartest Du? Wen interessieren die Befindlichkeiten von Lohnsklaven, solange das obere wirtschaftliche Prozent seine Sahne bekommt.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erstmal wurden Leute zum Schweigen gebracht, das ist Fakt und das wissen auch die Chinesen selbst.





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn da passiert sein, hmm?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Whistleblower der Coronavirus-Pneumonie 2019/2020
> 
> Als Ende Dezember 2019 eine Serie von Lungenentzündungen in Wuhan auffällig wurde, informierte er am 30. Dezember 2019 in einer WeChat-Gruppe seine Arztkollegen über sieben Patienten, die mit Verdacht auf eine Infektion mit dem SARS-Virus im Zentralkrankenhaus Wuhan behandelt wurden. Damit erregte er jedoch den Unmut der chinesischen Behörden, die vor allem bestrebt waren, keine Panik in der Bevölkerung aufkommen zu lassen. Die Gesundheitskommission der Stadt Wuhan hatte am Tag von Lis Posting eine Anweisung herausgegeben, wonach Informationen über die neuartige Lungenentzündung nur von autorisierten Personen an die Öffentlichkeit weitergegeben werden dürften.
> 
> Am 1. Januar 2020 berichtete die staatliche Nachrichtenagentur Xinhua, dass acht Personen in Wuhan strafrechtlich belangt würden, weil sie Falschinformationen im Internet verbreitet hätten, was „negative soziale Folgen“ haben könne. In derselben Meldung wurde bekräftigt, dass es keine Anzeichen für eine Mensch-zu-Mensch-Übertragung der neuen Erkrankung oder eine Infektion des medizinischen Personals gebe.[6] Vier Tage nach seinem Online-Posting wurde Li in das Sicherheitsbüro der Stadt Wuhan einbestellt. Dort wurde er genötigt, eine Erklärung zu unterschreiben, in der er beschuldigt wurde, „unwahre Behauptungen gemacht“ zu haben, die die „gesellschaftliche Ordnung ernsthaft gestört“ hätten. Das Schreiben endete mit der Feststellung: „Wir wünschen, dass Sie sich beruhigen und sorgfältig nachdenken und möchten Sie ernsthaft warnen: Wenn Sie weiter halsstarrig bleiben, ihre Vergehen nicht bedauern und mit diesen illegalen Aktivitäten fortfahren, werden Sie strafrechtlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden – haben Sie das verstanden?“ Li unterschrieb mit „Ich habe verstanden“ (明白). Li veröffentlichte Ende Januar eine Kopie des Schreibens auf der Internetplattform Weibo. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatten sich die Behörden bereits öffentlich bei Li entschuldigt.



Quelle: Li Wenliang – Wikipedia


----------



## Rolk (16. März 2020)

Frontbericht von Muttern von heute morgen: In zwei Geschäfften keine Kartoffeln, keine Milch, keinerlei Toast oder ähnliches. Nudeln, Konserven und das berüchtigte Klopapier braucht man ja schon gar nicht mehr erwähnen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2020)

War eben auch einkaufen, ja einiges fehlt, aber im Prinzip hab ich alles bekommen was ich wollte. 
Soweit wir wissen ist das Problem ja in erster Linie logistisch und das ist auch logisch da unser JIT System nicht auf diese plötzlichen Anstiege eingestellt ist.

Lustig wird es nur, wenn es wieder normal wird


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Einschätzung?


Es ist eine Meinung. Es gibt Fakten, die kann man unterschiedlich interpretieren und noch viel unterschiedlichere Folgerungen daraus ziehen, Im Wesentlichen sagt er, er weiß es nicht. Er sagt zu recht, dass wir über die Verbreitung nichts wissen und diese Art Viren nie näher untersucht wurden. Der Blick nach Italien sollte ihn eines besseren belehren. Er schaut auf die Vergangenheit und sagt, alles kein Problem. Dazu ist das Video ein paar Tage alt. Und er fragt zu Recht, wie denn Tote zugewiesen werden. 

Ein wichtiger Aspekt ist allerdings, dass es massive länderspezifische Unterschiede geben kann. Je nachdem, wieviele unterschiedliche Coronaviren wir im Leben schon besiegt haben. Und ja, es ist eine beruhigendere Stimme. Wenn aber die führenden Spezialisten des Robert Koch Institutes am Nabel der Information zu einer anderen Einschätzung kommen, wiegt das für mich schwerer. Der Interviewte ist in Griechenland und macht Urlaub..

Ich sehe da eher jemanden, der in seinem Ego verletzt wurde und nun treten will. Er tritt gegen das RKI, und das wird persönliche Gründe haben. Ja, es waren ein paar neue Aspekte enthalten, und wir sehen jemand, der einen anderen Kompromiss legt. Wir haben auch eine spanische Grippe ohne großartige Quarantäne überlebt. Wen stört es denn, wenn ein paar Prozent der Bevölkerung sterben, die eh bald gestorben wären. Sollen wir darum weltweit Billionen Euro vernichten?

Z.B. wird zwei von meinen Nachhilfekindchens gerade der Boden unter den Füßen weggezogen. Die finanzieren ihr Studium mit Kneipenjob und leben von der Hand im Mund. Was machen die, ohne diese Jobs? Gut, sie wissen, wo ein voller Kühlschrank ist und bringen mir dann das Virus ins Haus.

Und ja, wenn die FAZ es nicht für angebracht hält, diese extreme Stimme zu veröffentlichen, dann machen sie das nicht. Aber das Privatfernsehen denkt an Quote. Glaubt Du, der Sender wird die Kosten für Tote übernehmen. Es gibt eine Zielgruppe für diese Art Informationen und die wird das schenkelklopfend hören.

Gerade im letzten Absatz, wenn es um den Test geht, wird deutlich, dass es nur eine persönliche Tirade gegen Herrn Drosten ist. Solchen Menschen geben verantwortungsvolle Journalisten normalerweise keine Bühne. Und ganz zum Schluss kommt dann wieder die Journalistin, der es einzig um ihre Geschichte geht, und weniger um das Leid der Menschen.

Das ganze ist ein gutes Beispiel, warum die Informationsgesellschaft, in der jeder alles hören und lesen kann, gefährlich ist, weil die wenigsten in der Lage sind, Informationen sinnvoll zu werten. Ist denen, die dieses Video jetzt verbreiten, also auch Du RyzA, klar, dass sie damit den Sinn der aktuellen Maßnahmen untergraben und zum zivilen Ungehorsam aufgerufen wird. Ist Dir das klar? Und bist Du bereit, die Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen? Du bist nämlich im Unterschied zu Entschiedungsträgern kaum dafür zu belangen,

Nehmen wir zumindest den Link zu Euro Moomo mit auf:
EURO MOMO


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und am nächsten (!) Tag, nachdem Li die entsprechenden Nachrichten abgesetzt hatte, also am 31.12.2019, war die WHO über die mögliche neue Seuche informiert und zusammen mit chinesischen Teams vor Ort, um die Krankheitsfälle zu untersuchen. Zu einem Zeitpunkt, als man noch quasi gar nichts genaues wusste und. Würde man hierzulande unkontrolliert Informationen herausgeben nach dem Motto: "Hey Leute, vielleicht kursiert hier gerade eine tödliche Krankheit. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Wir wissen nicht genau, was sie ist und ob und wie sie übertragbar ist. Eigentlich wissen wir gar nix, außer dass sie an SARS erinnert!". Und wie gesagt: die Weltgesundheitsorganisation und die chinesischen Behörden haben 24 Stunden später mit ihren Untersuchungen vor Ort angefangen. Was genau ist also der unglaublich schwerwiegende Vorwurf?

@Sparanus: Ich unterstelle dir keine Lügen, ich werfe dir vor, dass du einfach irgendwelche Kurzstatements raushaust, ohne irgendwelche Argumente oder gar Belege zu liefern.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. März 2020)

Gehe gleich Döner kaufen. Mal schauen, ob die noch da sind.
Meine Institute hatte nune auche bisse 18.4. geschlosse. Mamamia.

Kann ich die ganze Zeit pumpen und wieder paar Bücher lesen. Nebenbei etwas Arbeit von zu Hause. Passt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Ich denke ich bestelle heute Abend noch mal ne Pizza. Bevor auch der Pizza Dealer Corona Urlaub hat.


----------



## tdi-fan (16. März 2020)

Wie sieht das bei euch mit der Arbeit aus? Mein Vater, also mein Chef, meinte, Kontakte nach außen einschränken, dass wir zusammen bleiben und die Arbeit weitergehen kann.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Quelle: Coronavirus-Infektion gefaehrlicher als Grippe: COVID-19 und Influenza im Vergleich | Gesundheit
> 
> 
> Quelle: Grippe: So unterscheiden sich Influenza und Covid-19 - FOCUS Online
> ...


Spam/OT.

Gibt halt verschiedene Grippevarianten mit leicht variierenden Symptomen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei allem was im Moment passiert sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass die Chinesen Schuld an der Ausbreitung haben da man am Anfang von Corona erstmal Ärzte zum schweigen bringen musste.
> 
> Ich hoffe man hat sich in China schon um diese Menschen gekümmert...



Nicht ganz.
Man hat die Menschen beseitigt, die darüber berichtet haben. Sei es der Arzt, der es entdeckt hat oder Blogger, die die aus Wuhan berichten. 
Chinesischer Journalist Li: Aus Wuhan berichtet - und verschwunden | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ein gutes Beispiel, warum die Informationsgesellschaft, in der jeder alles hören und lesen kann, gefährlich ist, weil die wenigsten in der Lage sind, Informationen sinnvoll zu werten. Ist denen, die dieses Video jetzt verbreiten, also auch Du RyzA, klar, dass sie damit den Sinn der aktuellen Maßnahmen untergraben und zum zivilen Ungehorsam aufgerufen wird. Ist Dir das klar? Und bist Du bereit, die Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen? Du bist nämlich im Unterschied zu Entschiedungsträgern kaum dafür zu belangen,


Da ich dieses Video nicht beurteilen konnte, habe ich hier ja deswegen nachgefragt. Wo ist das Problem?
Außerdem kann man sich ja andere Meinungen fernab vom "Mainstream" auch mal anhören.
Ich habe es zwar geteilt, aber nirgendwo geschrieben das ich gutheiße was er sagt.
Also beteilige ich mich auch an keinen Aufruf. Das lasse ich mir auch nicht andichten.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Wobei man dann auch dazu schreiben sollte, dass man etwas gefunden hat, was einem komisch vorkommt.


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2020)

Das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 heute und eine Risikoanalyse der moeglichen Folgen. Aus dem Jahr 2012 – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch mit der Arbeit aus?


Alle die wollen dürfen ins Home Office, inklusive Mitnahme von Laborausrüstung wie Oszilloskopen. Dazu wurden alle aufgefordert immer mindestens den Laptop Abends mit nach Hause zu nehmen falls am Tag darauf der komplette Hausarrest erfolgt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da ich dieses Video nicht beurteilen konnte, habe ich hier ja deswegen nachgefragt. Wo ist das Problem?


Dass Du es verbreitet hast. Ich werde darum einen Untersuchungsausschuß beantragen und Dich zur Rechenschaft ziehen lassen, wenn herauskommt, dass Du, genau wie der Wissenschaftler von SAT 1 Geld für das Interview bekam, auch Zahlungen erhalten hast!

Du siehst, dass ist nicht möglich. Auf der einen Seite kann jeder Schreiben und sagen, was er will, auf der anderen Seite wird sofort die Karriere zerstört. Du siehst doch die Auswirkungen in der gesamten Welt. Überall gibt es mehr Einschränkungen und hier ist mir Augenmaß das Meiste weiterhin erlaubt. Die Polizeigewerkschaft z.B. findest es grandios, nicht mehr jedes Samstag den Plügelknaben zu spielen. Und alle irren, nur Herr Wodarg hat Recht? Er redet z.B. von ganz vielen Epidemilogen, die angeblich seine Meinung stützen. Er nennt keinen, man hört und liest keinen.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Er redet z.B. von ganz vielen Epidemilogen, die angeblich seine Meinung stützen. Er nennt keinen, man hört und liest keinen.



Erinnert an die Klimawandelleugner, die ständig erzählen, dass es unzählige wissenschaftler gibt, die ebenfalls nicht an den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel glauben.
Fragt man dann konkret nach Namen, kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Manche Menschen haben aber auch überhaupt keine Skrupel: Waehrend Coronavirus-Pandemie: Cyberangriff legt tschechisches Krankenhaus lahm | heise online

Dabei sieht es dort aktuell so aus: Corona-Krise: Auch Tschechien macht dicht | tagesschau.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Frontbericht von Muttern von heute morgen: In zwei Geschäfften keine Kartoffeln, keine Milch, keinerlei Toast oder ähnliches. Nudeln, Konserven und das berüchtigte Klopapier braucht man ja schon gar nicht mehr erwähnen.^^



War bei uns heute früh auch nicht besser - das halbe Sortiment in den Gefriertruhen/-Schränken war leer.
Also gab es bei mir heute statt Polardorsch oder Pizza  einfach nur Tiramisu-Eis 
Bei den Teigwaren war es auch nicht besser.

Ansonsten ist heute, für einen Montag, erheblich weniger los in Niederösterreich.
Bayern scheint übrigens bei den Corona -Maßnahmen offenbar nachzuziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Coronavirus: RKI warnt vor "Coronapartys" | tagesschau.de



> Bis Sonntagnachmittag hatten sich nach RKI-Zählung 4838 Menschen mit dem Virus infiziert, zwölf Menschen kamen demnach bislang in Deutschland ums Leben. Das US-amerikanische John-Hopkins-Institut nannte auf seiner Webseite die Zahl von 5813 Infizierten und 13 Toten.



Daher kommen wohl auch die unterschiedlichen Zahlen auf den Tagesschau-Karten. Bei der Deutschlandkarte von gestern stehen noch 4838, während es auf der aktuellen Weltkarte die 5813 sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 heute und eine Risikoanalyse der moeglichen Folgen. Aus dem Jahr 2012 – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik



Zitat:_ "....»Sieben Millionen Tote binnen drei Jahren, Engpässe bei Lebensmitteln  und ein Gesundheitssystem, das so überlastet ist, dass Menschen nicht  versorgt werden können und sterben« – Fröhlich zitiert einige (mögliche)  Folgen aus einer „Risikoanalyse im Bevölkerungsschutz“ der  Bundesregierung. Die stammt aus dem Jahr 2012, dem Bundestag wurde sie  Anfang 2013 vorgelegt. Es geht darin auch um eine Pandemie, ausgelöst  durch einen fiktiven Virus...."_

Aber genau das wird doch passieren. Das beschreibt die auch mit COVID-19 erwarteten Konsequenzen ganz genau. Impfmittel wird es nicht geben, dass Virus schützt sich gegen Körper mit Vorinfektion mit sofortiger massiver aggressiver Vermehrung. Darum sterben auch Alte viel mehr als Junge, weil sie ähnliche Viren schon hatten. Eine Immunität gibt es kaum, schon nach acht Wochen kann man sich wieder Infizieren. Mit jeder Infektion werden die Folgen schlimmer, dass heißt, nach der 3-4 Welle rafft es jeden dahin.

Und jetzt fragt für diese Aussagen nicht nach Beweisen, ich bringe sie genauso wenig wie der im Video Dargestellte. Ich sage dazu nur wie er. Warum wird das nicht veröffentlicht und warum werden diese Informationen nicht mit in der Bewertung der Maßnahmen eingedacht?

An alle: Wie sind zur Zeit an einem Punkt, der vor allem durch viel unsicheres Wissen bestimmt wird. Niemand weiß, was passieren wird und niemand weiß vorher, ob harte Maßnahmen schlimmer wirken als zu lasche Maßnahmen. Ich für mich habe entschieden, möglichst wenig zu machen, um mich nicht zu infizieren und warte genau wie der Interviewte darauf, dass es eine möglichst schnelle Durchseuchung der anderen gibt.

Der Interviewte lebt jetzt abgeschottet auf seinem riesigen Grundstück im warmen Griechenland und will eigentlich mal wieder nach Deutschland. Aber erst, wenn es sicher ist. Darum schnell  mal behaupten, es bestehe keine Gefahr, dann ist das Ding in drei Monaten einmal über alle hinweg gefegt und er kann zurück kommen.
*
- Achtung, dieser Beitrag kann ironisch gemeint sein und maßlose Überspitzung sowie Spekulation enthalten, Es ist nur eine Reaktion auf den maßlos verharmlosenden Bericht des Interviewten, sozusagen eine satirische Gegendarstellung -*



Threshold schrieb:


> Fragt man dann konkret nach Namen, kommt nichts mehr.


Und, hat das die Journalistin gemacht? Jeder Jounalist des DLF hätte diesen Gesprächspartner auseinander genommen


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Deshalb einfach zu Hause bleiben und abwarten, bis mehr Informationen da sind. Und keine Gerüchte oder FakeNews aus Langeweile verbreiten.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass morgen/übermorgen die Fälle noch mal deutlich steigen werden, weil heute zum Montag viele zum Arzt gegangen sind, um sich testen zu lassen. Die Analyse selbst dauert 1-2 Tage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb einfach zu Hause bleiben und abwarten, bis mehr Informationen da sind. Und keine Gerüchte oder FakeNews aus Langeweile verbreiten.


Ebend und mit jeder Woche wissen wir mehr. Mehr, ob alles übertrieben ist oder, ob es extrem schlau war, sich selber mal ein wenig zurückzufahren.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Vorlesungen fallen aus => Endlich Zeit zum Programmieren.


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch mit der Arbeit aus?


Auch weiterhin auf Arbeit und damit verbunden täglich mindestens 2,5h mit dem ÖPNV unterwegs.


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vorlesungen fallen aus => Endlich Zeit zum Programmieren.


Erst jetzt? Wir haben schon seit 6 Tagen offiziell keine Uni. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67VtcUORYBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> oder, ob es extrem schlau war, sich selber mal ein wenig zurückzufahren.



Das kann doch nur schlau sein, ab und an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch weiterhin auf Arbeit und damit verbunden täglich mindestens 2,5h mit dem ÖPNV unterwegs.


Sobald weniger in die Schule fahren und Menschen zu Hause bleiben, wird es vermutlich in den Offis viel leerer und Infektionsherde bleiben zu Hause

- Offtopic -


Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das kann doch nur schlau sein, ab und an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habs verstanden, ich habs genau verstanden, ..., ich komme Dir gleich da rüber, ...., boahh, jetzt bin ich wieder auf 180, ...    
Jajaja, mal runter kommen hilft ....


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sobald weniger in die Schule fahren und Menschen zu Hause bleiben, wird es vermutlich in den Offis viel leerer und Infektionsherde bleiben zu Hause


Vordereinstieg bei Busen und Fahrkartenverkauf beim Fahrer in Busen wurde schon eingestellt und ab morgen gilt Ferienfahrplan.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Vordereinstieg bei Busen und Fahrkartenverkauf beim Fahrer in Busen wurde schon eingestellt und ab morgen gilt Ferienfahrplan.


Ja, damit werden die Antiseuchenmaßnahmen wunderbar karikiert. Ich weiß dann immer nicht, ob ich lachen  oder weinen soll.


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. März 2020)

Im moment ist es nur Corona wenn mal eine richtige Seuche kommt wo 70 Prozent der Menschheit drauf gehen würde,würden die Staaten immer noch so reagieren wie jetzt.

Alles viel zu langsam. Als es in China ausgebrochen ist gleich alles zu machen und nicht lari fari Handeln.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Erst jetzt? Wir haben schon seit 6 Tagen offiziell keine Uni.



Wissen tue ich das auch schon seit letzter Woche Mittwoch. Aber bei uns wären die schon  heute losgegangenen, während die meisten anderen Unis sonst erst im April anfangen.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Die spinnen doch: Klopapier eBay Kleinanzeigen
Schaut mal dort die Angebote durch.

Manche sagen, dass China der Menschheit eine Biowaffe präsentiert hat, mit noch einer "kleinen Sterblichkeitsrate", quasi eine Drohung an diverse Länder, das falls man China weiterhin schlecht behandelt und versucht wegzudrängen vom Aufstieg...
Dann sagen die, schaut Russland an, haben nur paar Fälle usw usf. Weltwirtschaft kracht ja jetzt zusammen langsam.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Bayerische Lernplattform Mebis von DDoS-Angriffen lahmgelegt | heise online


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Im moment ist es nur Corona wenn mal eine richtige Seuche kommt wo 70 Prozent der Menschheit drauf gehen würde,würden die Staaten immer noch so reagieren wie jetzt.
> 
> Alles viel zu langsam. Als es in China ausgebrochen ist gleich alles zu machen und nicht lari fari Handeln.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Eine Seuche die derart tödlich wäre, würde ihre Wirte vermutlich viel zu schnell töten um uns alle zu bedrohen.


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Manche sagen, dass China der Menschheit eine Biowaffe präsentiert hat, mit noch einer "kleinen Sterblichkeitsrate", quasi eine Drohung an diverse Länder, das falls man China weiterhin schlecht behandelt und versucht wegzudrängen vom Aufstieg...
> Dann sagen die, schaut Russland an, haben nur paar Fälle usw usf. Weltwirtschaft kracht ja jetzt zusammen langsam.


Wer ist "manche" und könntest du bitte aufhören, für die Zeit wo Schaffe89 (und unter was für Namen der noch sein Unwesen treibt) Auszeit hat, hier den schaffe89 zu geben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Manche sagen....


Manche sagen, dass es einen großen Gott gibt, der alles gestaltet hat und jede Entscheidung trifft, manche glauben, dass die Erde erst 8000 Jahre alt ist, dass sie flach ist, gar nur virtuell. Ja, die Welt ist voller Aberglaube und Dummheit, darum muss man diese aber nicht verbreiten.

Und ja, dass wir alle erleben, was eine heute engverzahnte Welt bedeutet, dass große Kriege quasi unmöglich sind, ist doch naheliegend und gut. Das  war einer der Ansätze der Globalisierung. Eine komplett globalisierte Welt kann keine Kreige mehr machen. Und da wollen wir alle hin. Das müssen jetzt nur noch die dämlichen Amis verstehen und ein paar lokale Großkotze wie Putin, Erdogan und andere. Gibt noch ein paar Deppen auf der Welt, da muss man halt noch eine Generatrion warten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Manche sagen, dass es einen großen Gott gibt, der alles gestaltet hat und jede Entscheidung trifft, manche glauben, dass die Erde erst 8000 Jahre alt ist, dass sie flach ist, gar nur virtuell. Ja, die Welt ist voller Aberglaube und Dummheit, darum muss man diese aber nicht verbreiten.


Es sind nicht manche. Es ist die Mehrheit.
Was hat dieser Gott dir eigentlich getan, dass du uns dein Heidentum aufzwingen willst? Glaubste nicht, dann ist das halt so.

Dann schreib etwas wie "Urknall sei Dank".


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Glaub der bis Dato jüngste (mit Vorerkrankung): Spanish football coach dies of coronavirus aged 21 to become one of world’s youngest victims following leukaemia battle – The Sun


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> ... Was hat dieser Gott dir eigentlich getan..


Etwas, was es nicht gibt, kann mir nichts tun. 


Aber all diese widerwärtigen Wesen, die eigene Machtgeilheit unter einem angeblichem Gott verdecken, haben uns seit Jahrtausenden Krieg, Zerstörung und Verderben gebracht. Wir hatten mal eine Aufklärung, aber die Zustände werden wieder schlimmer in Zeiten, in denen weite Teile an Homöopathie glauben, und mir voller Zuversicht erzählen, dass sie gerade für 200,-€ eine Bachblütentherapie für ihren Hund gemacht haben. Wenn ich diesen Leuten dann beim Gehen sage, sie müssen sich jetzt dreimal umdrehen und einmal durchschütteln, damit sie nur noch gute Informationen weitertragen und sie böse Geister loswerden sollen, fragen sie mich, ob ich sie verarschen will. Und ich frage mich dann immer nur, wie grunddämlich diese Menschen sein müssen, wenn sie  nach dieser Aussage weiterhin zum Schlangenölverkaufenden Scharlatan gehen.

Aber gut, viele Menschen wollen beschissen werden und es gibt genügend, die das für eine kleine Gebühr, z.B. nur 10% der Einkommenssteuer, erledigen. Muss ich mit leben.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Etwas, was es nicht gibt, kann mir nichts tun.
> 
> 
> Aber all diese widerwärtigen Wesen, die eigene Machtgeilheit unter einem angeblichem Gott verdecken, haben uns seit Jahrtausenden Krieg, Zerstörung und Verderben gebracht. Wir hatten mal eine Aufklärung, aber die Zustände werden wieder schlimmer in Zeiten, in denen weite Teile an Homöopathie glauben, und mir voller Zuversicht erzählen, dass sie gerade vor 200,-€ eine Bachblütentherapie für ihren Hund gemacht haben. Wenn ich diesen Leuten dann beim Gehen sage, sie müssen sich jetzt dreimal umdrehen und einmal durchschütteln, damit sie nur noch gute Informationen weitertragen und sie böse Geister loswerden sollen, fragen sie mich, ob ich sie verarschen will. Und ich frage mich dann immer nur, wie grunddämlich diese Menschen sein müssen, wenn sie  nach dieser Aussage weiterhin zum Schlangenölverkaufenden Scharlatan gehen.
> ...



Wie wäre es mal mit Toleranz und Respekt gegenüber gläubigen Menschen? Muss sowas echt sein?


----------



## JePe (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Interviewte lebt jetzt abgeschottet auf seinem riesigen Grundstück im warmen Griechenland und will eigentlich mal wieder nach Deutschland. Aber erst, wenn es sicher ist. Darum schnell  mal behaupten, es bestehe keine Gefahr, dann ist das Ding in drei Monaten einmal über alle hinweg gefegt und er kann zurück kommen.



Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das ironisch gemeint war. Ansonsten bin ich etwas ueberrascht und finde den Kommentar irgendetwas zwischen boshaft und verschwoerungstheoretisch.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

In der Coronakrise nicht ohne mein Gras: Nach diesem Motto haben in den Niederlanden viele Konsumenten angesichts der von der Regierung angekündigten Schließung der Coffeeshops Cannabis gehamstert. Zu Dutzenden standen sie am Sonntag vor den Marihuana-Cafés an, um noch in letzter Minute Gras und Zubehör für die nächsten Wochen ergattern zu können.
Die Schlangen bildeten sich schon wenige Minuten, nachdem die niederländischen Gesundheits- und Bildungsminister am Sonntag in einer vom Fernsehen übertragenen Pressekonferenz die Schließung von Schulen, Bars und anderen Geschäften angekündigt hatten.

Live-Blog zum Coronavirus: Italienische Forscher sprechen Warnung an Deutschland aus | WEB.DE


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2020)

Die US Börse ist heute nach der Eröffnung wieder abgesackt und der Handel wurde (kurzzeitig) ausgesetzt.
War erwartbar.

Der Ölpreis liegt nun zum Teil (Brent) unter 30$.



Duvar schrieb:


> Dann sagen die, schaut Russland an, haben nur paar Fälle usw


Die Russische Informationspolitik war halt auch schon mal besser. In der Ukraine gibt es ja aktuell auch nur 5 Fälle.
Kann ich mir bei beiden Ländern aber nur schwer vorstellen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Coronakrise nicht ohne mein Gras: Nach diesem Motto haben in den Niederlanden viele Konsumenten angesichts der von der Regierung angekündigten Schließung der Coffeeshops Cannabis gehamstert.


Kann ich verstehen. Auch wenn ich schon seit Ende meiner Schulzeit vor 17 Jahren nichts mehr mit dem Zeugs zu tun habe.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Ich frage mich ob andere Bundesländer auch die Katastrophe ausrufen werden?! Weil bei uns hier (Schleswig-Holstein) die Gastronomie unter Auflagen noch öffnen darf.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Hoffe wird deutschlandweit ausgerufen. Brauchen einen kompletten shutdown.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob andere Bundesländer auch die Katastrophe ausrufen werden?! Weil bei uns hier (Schleswig-Holstein) die Gastronomie unter Auflagen noch öffnen darf.


Vermutlich ziehen die nach, nachdem Bayern nun den Notstand ausgerufen hat.
War ja bei den Schulschließungen auch nicht anders.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Frage mich warum NRW so zögerlich handelt, gerade NRW müsste als erstes und am konsequentesten handeln.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*Zahl der Corona-Toten in Deutschland steigt auf 16*

_13:53 Uhr_
In Deutschland ist die Zahl der Corona-Toten auf 16 gestiegen. Heute kamen drei weitere Fälle dazu:


Erstmals ist in Hamburg ein Todesfall infolge einer Infektion mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus registriert worden. Es handele sich um einen Bewohner einer Seniorenresidenz, sagte ein Sprecher der Gesundheitsbehörde. Der Mann sei bereits am Freitag gestorben, man habe nun bei Untersuchungen posthum das Virus festgestellt. Was das nun für Auswirkungen auf die Seniorenresidenz hat, ist noch nicht bekannt
Auch in Nordrhein-Westfalen gibt es weitere Fälle: Eine 94 Jahre alte Heinsbergerin mit Vorerkrankungen sei an einer Lungenentzündung im Krankenhaus Heinsberg gestorben, berichtet der Kreis. Im Krankenhaus Erkelenz verstarb eine 81-jährige Patientin aus Heinsberg, auch an einer Lungenentzündung durch eine Coronavirusinfektion. "Sie war ebenfalls durch Vorerkrankungen bereits gesundheitlich belastet", hieß es.
Coronavirus: +++ Drei weitere Corona-Tote in Deutschland +++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Frage mich warum NRW so zögerlich handelt, gerade NRW müsste als erstes und am konsequentesten handeln.


Vorgeschmack auf Laschet, merkelisch absitzen und hoffen, dass sich alles von selbst löst. Die Medien pushen ihn auch noch überall. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt von der CDU enttäuscht. Keiner ihrer Kanditaten imponiert mir im geringsten. Merz wäre OK, aber er ist ein hasbeen.


----------



## DaXXes (16. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Zahl der Corona-Toten in Deutschland steigt auf 16*
> 
> _13:53 Uhr_
> In Deutschland ist die Zahl der Corona-Toten auf 16 gestiegen. Heute kamen drei weitere Fälle dazu:
> ...



94 und 81 Jahre, ok. Ich bezweifle, ob man das tatsächlich Corona anlasten sollte - diese Leute wären mutmaßlich auch an einer simplen Erkältung oder  vier Wochen später an Herzinfarkt gestorben ...
Bisher gibt es immer noch keine belastbaren Beweise, dass dieser Virus für jüngere Menschen drastisch gefährlich ist. Alte Leute sterben früher oder später sowieso an irgend etwas ...

Übrigens vorhin beim RKI gelesen: Für Haustiere ist das Virus unbedeutend. Hunde und Katzen können weder an Covid-19 erkranken noch den Virus weiter verbreiten. Zwar kann es passieren, dass sich Hunde damit infizieren, aber das Virus kann mit Tieren als Wirt nichts anfangen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Frage mich warum NRW so zögerlich handelt, gerade NRW müsste als erstes und am konsequentesten handeln.



Das ist eine sehr gute Frage. Gerade dort wäre schon lange Katastrophen Alarm angesagt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. März 2020)

Tja das war´s dann wohl, war schön mit euch 

+++ 15:19 Bundesregierung bereitet Shutdown vor +++

Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 15:19 Bundesregierung bereitet Shutdown vor +++ - n-tv.de


----------



## DaXXes (16. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kann auf der Arbeit gerade kotzen. "Gehen Sie nicht in den Zoo, gehen Sie nicht in die Kneipe", aber die große verpflichtende Personalversammlung für alle findet statt.


Bei uns nicht. Hier werden nur noch Skype- oder Telefonkonferenzen abgehalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Toleranz und Respekt gegenüber gläubigen Menschen? Muss sowas echt sein?


Warum sollte ich tolerant zu Menschen sein, die Kollegen abhalten zum Arzt zu gehen und ihnen stattdessen Zuckerkügelchen als Lösung für alles andrehen? Wenn ich jene Gläubigen sehe, die jetzt Homöopathie gegen Coronaviren mit Werbung anpreisen, dann wird mir schlecht und ich würde für Strafanzeigen wegen versuchter Körperverletzung plädieren

Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen gläubige Menschen, solange sie andere nicht bekehren wollen. Die regelmäßigen Besuche von Leuten mit Wachturm in der Hand gehen mir ziemlich auf den Senkel. Das sich in unseren Etikräten Religionsvertreter als Experte aufspielen ist für mich in aufgeklärten Zeiten auch nicht witzig. Ein Papst, der sich gegen Verhütung stellt und für die Überbevölkerung ganzer Kontinente mitverantwortlich ist, gehört in die Verantwortung gezogen. Da kann man einfach mal die Kirchenbesitztümer als Kompensation einziehen. 

Ich differenziere zwischen Gläubigen, die für sich oder in Gemeinden Kraft finden und zwischen machtgeilen Wesen, die Religion ausnutzen.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Toleranz und Respekt gegenüber gläubigen Menschen? Muss sowas echt sein?



Du lebst in einem Land, das dir die Freiheit gibt, deinen Glauben für dich auszuleben.
Woanders wird man dafür ins Gefängnis geworfen.
Allerdings gibt es Grenzen und zwar dann, wenn andere darunter leiden müssen.
Es gibt genug Kinder von gläubigen Menschen, die misshandelt oder gar gestorben sind. Und das ist schlicht widerwärtig.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die regelmäßigen Besuche von Leuten mit Wachturm in der Hand gehen mir ziemlich auf den Senkel.



Lade die zur Blutspende ein. Blutspende vom Versammlungsverbot ausgenommen | SACHSEN FERNSEHEN


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Blutspende? Einen Liter durch die Nase, hab ich auch schon mal gespendet ...


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*Beschlüsse von Bund und Ländern zur Corona-Krise*

_16:13 Uhr_
In einer gemeinsamen Erklärung haben Bund und Länder neue Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegen die Ausbreitung des Virus bekannt gegeben:


Geschäfte sollen weitgehend geschlossen werden. Ausnahmen gelten etwa für Lebensmittelgeschäfte, Apotheken, Banken und Tankstellen.

Restaurants dürfen nur noch in der Zeit zwischen 6 Uhr morgens und 18 Uhr öffnen.

Spielplätze werden geschlossen.

Hotels und andere Unterkünfte sollen vorübergehend keine Übernachtungen für Touristen anbieten. Nur noch Übernachtungen "zu notwendigen Zwecken" sind erlaubt.

Gottesdienste werden ausgesetzt, ebenso wie Treffen von Vereinen und Busreisen. In dem Beschluss heißt es, "Zusammenkünfte in Kirchen, Moscheen, Synagogen und die Zusammenkünfte anderer Glaubensgemeinschaften" sind untersagt.



*Bedrohung für Flüchtlinge*

_16:06 Uhr_
Der Generalsekretär des Norwegischen Flüchtlingsrates, Jan Egeland, hat davor gewarnt, dass in Flüchtlingslagern in Griechenland, Afghanistan, Bangladesch und dem Iran ein mögliches Massensterben durch die Coronavirus-Pandemie drohe. Millionen Menschen seien in Gefahr, da in einigen der Länder des Gesundheitssystem bereits durch politische Krisen stark geschwächt oder zusammengebrochen sei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Apropos Einkaufen. Alles was ich immer und regelmäßig einkaufe war da.  Aber ja, einige Regale waren relativ leer. Nudel gab es natürlich noch,  aber nicht die billigsten, sondern teurere. Ich ahne, dass die  Lebensmittelgeschäfte die Preise merklich anziehen werden.




JePe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das ironisch gemeint war.


Meine zynischen  Überspitzungen solltest Du kennen. Hier vertrat ein ehemaliger Arzt und Hauptberuflicher Politiker eine Extremmeinung. Wenn ich mit einer Extremmeinung darauf antworte, sollte das jeder verstehen. Und ja, ich suche immer nach den Zielen von Menschen, wenn sie etwas sagen oder tun. Er sagte selber, er ist in Griechenland, Was macht man im Informationszeitalter? Man schaut sein Facebookprofil an und sieht sein Anwesen. Und dann sucht man noch möglicher Überspitzung und antwortet. Ja, mir fehlt das Satire Zeichen im Forum, ich schreibe es mal under den Beitrag.

Darum, aus der Ferne lässt sich vieles sagen. Frag die Ärzte hier vor Ort. ´jetzt saollte es doch wirklich jeder verstehen, oder?
*- Achtung, dieser Beitrag kann ironisch gemeint sein und maßlose  Überspitzung sowie Spekulation enthalten, Es ist nur eine Reaktion auf  den maßlos verharmlosenden Bericht des Interviewten, sozusagen eine  satirische Gegendarstellung -*


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Im Kaufland waren am Freitag ein Teil der Nudeln im Angebot. Da wurde das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage nicht verstanden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Um 18.00Uhr wird Merkel eine Ansprache halten. Es wird erwartet, dass sie den totalen Shutdown verkünden wird.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Die Maßnahmen für DE wurden gerade schon angekündigt. Siehe vorherige Seite oder direkt im Tagesschau-Ticker. *


EU schränkt Einreisen ein*

_16:22 Uhr_
Wie EU-Kommissionschefin Ursula von der Leyen per Tweet mitteilte, hat sich auch die EU auf weitere Schutzmaßnahmen geeinigt: Diese beinhalten stärke Einschränkungen der Einreisen in die EU. Für 30 Tage sollen alle "nicht notwendigen" Einreisen ausgesetzt werden.
Zudem soll der schnelle Warentransport innerhalb der EU gesichert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Kaufland waren am Freitag ein Teil der Nudeln im Angebot. Da wurde das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage nicht verstanden.


Doch, wurde es. Das wurde auch groß angekündigt und die Massen rennen hin. Ich redete eben mit dem Marktleiter im Rewe weil ich ihm Mut zusprechen wollte. Und er meinte nur, er ist ob der Dummheit der Menschen berstürzt. Alles ist im Überfluss vorhanden, er kann jede Ware in riesigen Mengen bestellen. Das Problem ist nur, dass das eigene Lager knapp ist und er nur eine Lieferung pro Tag bekommt. 

Alles Frische ist im absolutem Überfluss vorhanden, wird immer vorhanden sein und Lebensmittelgeschäfte werden aufbleiben. So what?


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alles Frische ist im absolutem Überfluss vorhanden, wird immer vorhanden sein


Kommt ganz auf die Intelligenz der Kunden an. Hier im Lidl war am Samstag auch jedwede Frischmilch komplett weg gehamstert. Wahrscheinlich hatten die Leute sich H-Milch vorgenommen und dann einfach Mal die nicht haltbare genommen als die haltbare zur Neige ging  .


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Ich benutze die Antihamstertaktik: Lass sie alles leerkaufen. In ein paar Tagen werden die Läden wieder gefüllt. Ich kaufe dann ordentlich ohne Einschränkungen ein. Das Masseneinkaufen ist auch ein Infektionsrisiko -> viele Leute auf einem Fleck. Aber darauf kommen die Doofies nicht


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Endlich shutdown, viel zu spät, aber was solls. NRW hats aber richtig verkackt mMn.


----------



## JePe (16. März 2020)

Scheinbar hat 3-Wetter-Taft irgendeinen therapeutischen Effekt auf COVID-19. War am Samstag jedenfalls ausverkauft. Wo ist die Schwarmintelligenz, wenn man sie mal braucht ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Intelligenz der Kunden an. Hier im Lidl war am Samstag auch jedwede Frischmilch komplett weg gehamstert. Wahrscheinlich hatten die Leute sich H-Milch vorgenommen und dann einfach Mal die nicht haltbare genommen als die haltbare zur Neige ging  .


Es kommen jetzt unterschiedliche Konzepte zum Tagen. Aldi und Ko haben keine bis Minimal Lager und sind auf surchschnittliche Verkäufe hin optimiert. Die haben keinen Platz für die Ware, die sie verkaufen könnten. Die Leute essen ja nicht mehr, sie kaufen nur für zwei Wochen oder mehr auf einmal ein und das bringt just in time Konzept kurz an ihre Grenzen. Dann sehen die Menschen das erste leere Regal und verfallen in den Hamsterrausch.


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2020)

Jetzt geht es auch in Thüringen richtig los: https://www.tmasgff.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Gesundheit/Dateien/COVID-19/20200316_Erlass_Corona.pdf

PS: 





> Tanzlustbarkeiten;


Gesetze und ihre Sprache.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die Russische Informationspolitik war halt auch schon mal besser. In der Ukraine gibt es ja aktuell auch nur 5 Fälle.
> Kann ich mir bei beiden Ländern aber nur schwer vorstellen.


Update:
Russland meldet inzwischen bereits 93 Fälle.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat 3-Wetter-Taft irgendeinen therapeutischen Effekt auf COVID-19. War am Samstag jedenfalls ausverkauft. Wo ist die Schwarmintelligenz, wenn man sie mal braucht ...



Das ist die Angst davor, Gewohnheiten nicht mehr pflegen zu können. Wenn man seit, sagen wir mal 25 Jahren jeden Morgen ne Dose Haarspray in die Friese sprüht, dann möchte man das gefälligst auch in der Apokalypse tun. 

Gerade wieder in den Nachrichten, Menschen befragt zu den Grenzschließungen und da sagt doch echt einer "geht gar nicht, ist ja schließlich keine Atombombe vom Himmel gefallen!" So oder so Ähnlich wurde es formuliert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Etwas Besinnliches:

_Draußen vom Aldi komm ich her, 
ich muss euch sagen, die Regale sind leer.
_
_Überall auf den Kanten und Spitzen, 
sah ich kleine Coronaviren sitzen._

_Und droben aus dem Himmelstor, 
sah mit großen Augen Jens Spahn hervor.
_
_Und als ich so lief durch den leeren Gang, 
da rief’s mich mit heller Stimme an:_

_hebe die Beine und spute dich sehr, 
sonst gibt’s beim Lidl auch nichts mehr._


----------



## Kindercola (16. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Gerade wieder in den Nachrichten, Menschen befragt zu den Grenzschließungen und da sagt doch echt einer "geht gar nicht, ist ja schließlich keine Atombombe vom Himmel gefallen!" So oder so Ähnlich wurde es formuliert.



Getreu dem Motto der Flacherdler... "ich sehe keine Kugelerde, also gibt es sie auch nicht  "


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2020)

*Beispiel für einen zehntägigen Grundvorrat an Getränken und Lebensmitteln für eine Person*:      


20 Liter Wasser 
3,5 Kilogramm Getreide, Getreideprodukte, Brot, Kartoffeln, Nudeln und Reis (insgesamt) 
2,5 Kilogramm Obst (in Dosen oder Gläsern) und Nüsse 
4 Kilogramm Hülsenfrüchte und Gemüse (in Dosen oder Gläsern) 
2,6 Kilogramm Milch und Milchprodukte 
1,5 Kilogramm Fisch, Fleisch und Eier beziehungsweise Volleipulver (Eier sind nur wenige Tage, Volleipulver mehrere Jahre haltbar) 
0,4 Kilogramm Fette und Öle 
Lebensmittel, die nicht erhitzt oder gekocht werden müssen (Zucker, Honig, Schokolade, Mehl, Instantbrühe, Hartkekse, Salzstangen) - Menge nach Belieben 
 Dieser Vorrat entspricht etwa 2200 Kilokalorien pro Tag und deckt somit im Regelfall den Gesamtenergiebedarf ab. 

*Außerdem sollten sich folgende Dinge für mögliche Notsituationen immer im Haus befinden:  
*
Medizinische Versorgung:  

Wichtige, vom Arzt verschriebene Medikamente Schmerz- und fiebersenkende Medikamente Mittel gegen Durchfall, Übelkeit und Erbrechen 
Verbandskasten 
Fieberthermometer 
 Drogerieartikel:

Desinfektionsmittel 
Seife/Waschmittel in doppelter Ausführung 
ausreichend Toilettenpapier 
Zahnbürste & Zahnpasta in doppelter Ausführung 
Sonstiges:      

Kerzen, Teelichter 
Campingkocher 
Taschenlampe 
Reservebatterien 
Desinfektionsmittel 
Quelle: Auch abseits von Coronavirus: Diese Vorraete sollte jeder Haushalt haben - n-tv.de


----------



## Mahoy (16. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Gerade wieder in den Nachrichten, Menschen befragt zu den Grenzschließungen und da sagt doch echt einer "geht gar nicht, ist ja schließlich keine Atombombe vom Himmel gefallen!" So oder so Ähnlich wurde es formuliert.



Wobei Grenzschließungen tatsächlich nur etwas bringen, wenn zwischen angrenzenden Nationen ein deutliches Gefälle an Infektionshäufigkeit/-dichte und Mortalitätsrate besteht. Ansonsten könnte/müsste man auch die Landesgrenzen der Bundesländer wieder reaktivieren, oder meinetwegen die Binnengrenzen des Heiligen Römischen Reichs anno 1700 ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

[X] Check. 

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube dasses nötig wird - diese Art Vorratshaltung habe ich grundsätzlich immer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei Grenzschließungen tatsächlich nur etwas bringen ...



Viel besser sind angeschlossene Gemeinden. Weite Reisen haben in der Tat das Problem, dass sich mutierte Viren dann besser verbreiten können.



PCGHGS schrieb:


> *Beispiel für einen zehntägigen Grundvorrat an Getränken und Lebensmitteln für eine Person*:


Bin gut vorbereitet, immer. Nur die Schmerzmittel muss ich noch besorgen, damit ich den Stumpfsinn des einen oder anderen Mitbürgers besser ertragen kann.

Anbei ein Bild von 1918. Das wird wieder kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> *Beispiel für einen zehntägigen Grundvorrat an Getränken und Lebensmitteln für eine Person*:
> 
> 
> 20 Liter Wasser
> ...



Über diese Empfehlung wundere ich mich immer wieder. 1,4kg Lebensmittel pro Tag? Davon allein 350g Kohlenhydrate?


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Über diese Empfehlung wundere ich mich immer wieder. 1,4kg Lebensmittel pro Tag? Davon allein 350g Kohlenhydrate?


Arbeiten halt alle wie Anno 1950 im Steinkohlebergbau oder bei der Wismut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Arbeiten halt alle wie Anno 1950 im Steinkohlebergbau oder bei der Wismut.


2200 kcal pro Person und Tag ist für aktive Menschen nun weißgott  mich viel. Ich hab aber noch 20kg Herbstspeck, der muss noch runter. Den klauen mir auch keine Plünderer und der wird nicht schlecht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Über diese Empfehlung wundere ich mich immer wieder. 1,4kg Lebensmittel pro Tag? Davon allein 350g Kohlenhydrate?


Man ist vom 100kg Mann ausgegangen


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

Wer verkauft zwei Packungen Klopapier und zwei Packungen handtuch in Baden-Wuerttemberg - Wernau | eBay Kleinanzeigen



> Zuerst einmal Danke an alle Hamsterkäufe, dass wir wegen euch kein Klopapier mehr haben und keine Küchenrollen.
> 
> Und  nun einen Aufruf an alle Wernauer, wer kann einem Ehepaar jeweils zwei  Packungen Klopapier und eine Packung küchenrollen verkaufen?
> wir sind  sehr verzweifelt weil wir nirgendwo in Wernau um Wernau herum und sonst  überall nichts mehr bekommen. Wir haben alle Lebensmittelläden  abgeklappert ja bis nach kirchheim und Wendlingen und nirgendwo gibt es  mehr was ich bitte euch inständig Wer ist ein hilfsbereiter Mensch und  kann uns aushelfen.?
> ...



Ob das ernst gemeint ist? Sind wir wirklich schon soweit?


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Schritt 1: Speck abbauen
Schritt 2: Lebensmittel rationieren (pro Tag max 1-2 Scheiben Brot mit Tomatenmark + Leitungswasser (für 3 köpfige Familie))
Schritt 3: Am WE gönnen wir uns was (Dose warmer Thunfisch in Öl (Öl wird mit verspeist)
Schritt 4: Klopapier brauchen wir nicht, geht auch mit Wasser (nicht wegen jedem shice rausrennen)
Schritt 5: Shampoo und Co ade, Wasser only muss reichen
Schritt 6: Essen maßlos strecken zB Kartoffelpüree wie ein Glas Wasser trinken, also so weit strecken und bloß nicht mit kostbarer Milch und Butter machen das Ganze, oder Bratkartoffel für die 3 köpfige Familie besteht nur aus 1x Kartoffel+1x Zwiebel und auch das mit 2 Liter Wasser strecken, Bratkartoffeldrink halt, jeglichen Gerichte mit mindestens 2 Liter Wasser strecken.
Schritt 7: Vor jeder Mahlzeit erstmal ein Liter Leitungswasser reinpumpen, damit man satt ist.
Schritt 8: Kein Sport und Co mehr machen, Körper runterfahren, keine Energie verschwenden, stellt euch vor, ihr seit die Orchidee  bzw eine Pflanze, die bewegen sich ja auch nicht sonderlich.

Hier noch unser Rezept des Tages

Tomatensuppe:

1 halber Teelöffel Tomatenmark
2L Wasser
Paar Körner Salz

Lasst es euch schmecken meine Lieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

Und es geht jenseits von China  ungebremmst weiter. 
Der Blick auf die USA lässt Schlimmes erahnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kartesische Darstellung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach Logarithmisch

Quelle: Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## EyRaptor (16. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wer verkauft zwei Packungen Klopapier und zwei Packungen handtuch in Baden-Wuerttemberg - Wernau | eBay Kleinanzeigen



Woot? Das ist 10/15 km von mir entfernt. So schlimm sah das bei uns selbst am Samstag Abend um 21:30 nicht aus.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ob das ernst gemeint ist? Sind wir wirklich schon soweit?



Warten wir mal bis die Läden wieder volle Lager haben 
Die gesamte Logistik läuft ja noch. Wo soll dann das Problem sein?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und es geht jenseits von China  ungebremmst weiter.
> Der Blick auf die USA lässt Schlimmes erahnen.



Oo Dabei hatte Trump doch gesagt dass sie alles wunderbar unter Kontrolle hätten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dabei hatte Trump doch gesagt dass sie alles wunderbar unter Kontrolle hätten.



Das Schlimme daran ist ja, er glaub das WIRKLICH.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die gesamte Logistik läuft ja noch. Wo soll dann das Problem sein?



Diese Bilder sind heute im Kaufland, im Forum Wetzlar, aufgenommen worden:

Fleisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Toilettenpapier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So richtig gut läuft die Logistik wohl doch nicht....


----------



## Tengri86 (16. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Diese Bilder sind heute im Kaufland, im Forum Wetzlar, aufgenommen worden:
> 
> [Bilder]



War bei unserem Kaufland auch so , sogar keine Fischstäbchen, tiefkühlpommes und miracoli mehr


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte/müsste man auch die Landesgrenzen der Bundesländer wieder reaktivieren, oder meinetwegen die Binnengrenzen des Heiligen Römischen Reichs anno 1700 ...


Der Habsburger für den Kaiserthron steht allerdings zurzeit nicht zur Verfügung, denn den  hat es vor einigen Tagen selbst mit Corona erwischt. 
(Kein Scherz)


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> War bei unserem Kaufland auch so , sogar keine Fischstäbchen, tiefkühlpommes und miracoli mehr



Boah ey, bitte keine Fotos zitieren.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2020)

[Doppelpost]
kann weg


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Merkel hält gerade ihre Rede - eure neuen Einschränkungen sind z.T. härter als hier in Österreich.
> Und ja, auch die gestern in Österreich getätigte Aussage, dass es derartige Maßnahmen seit dem Krieg nicht mehr gab - nur eben anders formuliert.



Aber besser als das was die Briten machen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber besser als das was die Briten machen.


Machen die überhaupt was, außer die alten Menschen Isolieren und beim Rest das darwinistische Prinzip anwenden?


----------



## Tengri86 (16. März 2020)

Italien hat jetzt insg  2100 +Tote ,
3223 neue Fälle und 349 Tote. 

Spanien sieht auch nicht rosig aus und in den Iran


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

Jap, Italien hat er richtig hart erwischt. :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

Wen hats jetzt härter erwischt heute? Italien, die eine Steigerungsrate von etwa +13% haben oder Deutschland, die +19% Infizierte melden...? 

Extrem ist in Italien nur die Todesrate da deren Gesundheitssystem bereits zusammengebrochen ist.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

Schau dir das Verhältnis Infizierte zu Todesfälle an. Italien hat 28.000 Infizierte und 2200 Tote, Deutschland 7000 Infizierte und 16 Tote.

Daran würde ich festmachen, wen es schlimmer erwischt hat. In 2-3 Tagen wird Italien wahrscheinlich China bei den Todesfällen eingeholt haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2020)

Ich frag mich wie es grade in Indien oder Afrika aussieht, ich glaube kaum das es von dort verlässliche Zahlen gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schau dir das Verhältnis Infizierte zu Todesfälle an. Italien hat 28.000 Infizierte und 2200 Tote,


2158 Tote zu 2749 Genesenen

hui .....

Pressekonferenz Merkel. Das hätte Spahn sagen müssen oder er hätte dabei sein müssen. Ein klares Zeichen. Da hat Mutti die Zügel in die Hand genommen. (Ab 3;02 geht der Ton gut, Mikro ging nicht am Anfang)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3VHi4TNIOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schau dir das Verhältnis Infizierte zu Todesfälle an. Italien hat 28.000 Infizierte und 2200 Tote, Deutschland 7000 Infizierte und 16 Tote.



Dass unser System bis jetzt da wirklich hervorragend aussieht sieht man auch an den Opfern. Allesamt sehr alt und größtenteils mit entsprechenden Vorerkrankungen. Es gibt hierzulande noch nicht einen einzigen Toten wo man sagen könnte er wäre (halbwegs) jung und gesund gewesen vorher.





9. März 2020: Frau, 89 Jahre, Essen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, mit Vorerkrankung[SUP][142][/SUP]
9. März 2020: Mann, 78 Jahre, Kreis Heinsberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen, mit Vorerkrankungen[SUP][111][/SUP]
11. März 2020: Mann, 73 Jahre, Kreis Heinsberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen, mit Vorerkrankungen[SUP][111][/SUP]
11. März 2020: Mann, 67 Jahre, Rems-Murr-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg, mit Vorerkrankungen[SUP][143][/SUP]
12. März 2020: Mann, über 80 Jahre, Würzburg, Bayern, mit Vorerkrankungen.[SUP][144][/SUP]
12. März 2020: Frau, 78 Jahre, Kreis Heinsberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen, mit Vorerkrankungen[SUP][111][/SUP]
13. März 2020: Mann, 80 Jahre, Landkreis Esslingen, Baden-Württemberg[SUP][124][/SUP]
13. März 2020: Mann, 85 Jahre, Landkreis Göppingen, Baden-Württemberg[SUP][124][/SUP]
13. März 2020: Frau, 84 Jahre, Kreis Heinsberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen, mit Vorerkrankungen[SUP][111][/SUP]
13. März 2020: Mann, 76 Jahre, Hamburg, mit Vorerkrankungen[SUP][145][/SUP]
15. März 2020: Frau, 86 Jahre, Kempten, Bayern[SUP][146][/SUP]
15. März 2020: Mann, 80 Jahre, Neu-Ulm, Bayern, mit Vorerkrankung[SUP][147][/SUP]
15. März 2020: Mann, über 80 Jahre, Würzburg, Bayern, mit Vorerkrankung[SUP][148][/SUP]
15. März 2020: Mann, 81 Jahre, Düsseldorf, Nordrhein-Westfalen, mit Vorerkrankung[SUP][149][/SUP]


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Wobei mich das mit den Hamsterkäufen immer noch wundert. Mittlerweile müssten doch alle Kühlschränke rand voll sein. 

Zumal die Supermärkte auf jeden Fall weiter geöffnet haben. 

Kampf gegen das Coronavirus: Was noch geht - und was nicht | tagesschau.de


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2020)

Viele die am Anfang alles abgetan haben bekommen nun doch Angst und Panik und viele die nur für 2 Wochen gekauft hatten holen jetzt noch mehr, weil sie Angst haben nichts mehr zu bekommen da die Anderen ja nun Hamstern ... ein Teufelskreis


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei mich das mit den Hamsterkäufen immer noch wundert. Mittlerweile müssten doch alle Kühlschränke rand voll sein.
> 
> Zumal die Supermärkte auf jeden Fall weiter geöffnet haben.
> 
> Kampf gegen das Coronavirus: Was noch geht - und was nicht | tagesschau.de


Das Problem ist das ganz viele Leute täglich für den nächsten Tag einkaufen. Wenn die sich dann für 1 Monat Vorräte anlegen, ist schlagartig alles weg. Ich kenne selber welche, die so leben. 

Ich habe grundsätzlich immer was für 1 Monat da, da muss man nicht so viel nachkaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Kam gerade ne Mail. Ab Mittwoch ist unsere Hochschule komplett dicht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das ganz viele Leute täglich für den nächsten Tag einkaufen.



Mach ich auch nicht anders. Ich gehe auch meistens für 2-3 Tage einkaufen, weil ich übers Wochenende oft nach Hause fahre. 
Das was ich jetzt letzte Woche eingekauft hab, hab ich einfach am Donnerstag Abend eingefroren.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

> *Prognosen*
> 
> Der  Präsident des Robert Koch-Instituts prognostizierte, dass das Virus  letztlich 60 bis 70 Prozent der Bevölkerung in ein bis zwei Jahren  treffen werde, wie es für andere leicht übertragbare Erreger normal sei,  solange es weder Immunität in der Bevölkerung noch eine Impfung oder  ein Medikament gebe; die Anzahl der schweren Verläufe werde dabei jedoch  deutlich unter 5 % liegen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: COVID-19-Faelle in Deutschland – Wikipedia

Wenn das zutrifft, und es bis bis Juni/August noch schlimmer wird, dann wird es wohl auch in den Supermärkten usw. die nächsten Wochen eher noch schlimmer.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Ich persönlich, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, vertraue den Zahlen hier in DE nicht, weil die Leute einfach nicht wirklich getestet werden. Hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass meine Familie (Frau Kind und ich) allesamt Krank waren, mit teilweise Atemnot, Husten, Halsschmerzen usw, auf Corona getestet wurde hier niemand. Meine Schwester, seit Tagen schwer Krank, Arzt meint angeblich eine Erkältung, nur so eine schwere Erkältung haben wir noch nie gesehen, hat ja versucht jegliche Hotlines etc anzurufen, nirgends durchgekommen, Arzt wollte sie nicht untersuchen etc pp. Heute dann mit der Nachbarin geredet, sie meinte ihr Mann, die 4 Kinder und sie selbst waren übelst Krank seit einigen Tagen. Arzt meinte nur ist Influenza, der Mann hat auch auf einen Corona Test gedrängt, aber wurde verwehrt und wir kommen aus NRW, von dem her vertraue ich den Zahlen nicht wirklich.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Ich hoffe mal, die Leute gewöhnen sich in den nächsten  Wochen dran und schließlich müssen erst mal die 10 Packungen Klopapier beschissen werden. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass meine Familie (Frau Kind und ich) allesamt Krank waren



Wenn ihr es überstanden hab, ist es auch fast egal. 
Denn wenn sich Leute bei euch angesteckt hätten, hätte sich da sicher schon jemand vom Gesundheitsamt bei euch gemeldet.

Corona-Pandemie: Wann ist ein Test sinnvoll? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Wie denn wenn keiner getestet wird? Man steht regelrecht alleine im Regen, keiner will testen, nirgends kommt man durch, nicht mal die Praxen wollen dich rein lassen.
Deswegen vermute ich, dass die Zahlen deutlich schlimmer sind in Wirklichkeit. Wollte meine Mutter zu mir holen, konnte ich aber nicht, weil wir hier alle Krank sind/waren und wir nicht wissen was Sache ist.
Die ist im Moment bei meiner Schwester und die ist Busfahrerin, ist jeden Tag ~10 Std arbeiten und hat Kontakt zu tausenden von Leuten. Meine Mutter ist 76, hatte Brust/Darmkrebs+ Herzprobleme (Infarkt/Stents/Herzschrittmacher).
Meine kranke Schwester ist Zuckerkrank und gehört auch zur Risikogruppe und dennoch wird man abgewimmelt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Dann bleibt wohl nur, das Bundesland zu wechseln.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Bei meinen Schwiegereltern (leben in Bruchsal), darf man zB das Krankenhaus nicht mehr so einfach betreten, da stehen 3 Typen in voller Montur vor der Tür, desinfizieren dich erstmal ordentlich, statten dich mich Schutzequipment aus und erst dann darf man rein. (was ist sehr gut finde, aber hier bei uns....)
Deswegen sage ich ja, NRW hat total verkackt, keine Ahnung was sich die Herren da oben denken, sieht man ja auch an der Fallzahl, wie es hier aussieht und wie gesagt, den Zahlen vertraue ich absolut nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, vertraue den Zahlen hier in DE nicht, weil die Leute einfach nicht wirklich getestet werden.


Ein Bekannter von mir ist auch seit 14 Tagen "erkältet". Er war vor 2 Wochen beim Arzt, der meinte es wäre nur eine Erkältung. Getestet wurde auch bei ihn nichts. Bis heute nicht (und er ist immer noch nicht gesund)....

Aber damit stimmen vielleicht die Zahlen der Infizierten nicht, aber Todesfälle durch "Erkältung" wird man wohl schon untersuchen. Und dass die Dunkelziffer 2-5 mal höher sein kann sagen alle ja schon die ganze Zeit, schon alleine weil man Krank sein kann, aber keine Symptome hat/es nicht merkt.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. März 2020)

Bei uns in der Stadt gibt's ne Test" drive in ",am fussballstadion und ne mobile testteam die vorbeikommen , aber ohne Überweisung  vom Arzt -> kein Test.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Apropos, die Maßnahmen sind wieder halbgar. Solange Ausgangssperren nicht verhängt werden, werde sich Leute im privaten noch öfter treffen. Die öffentlichen Verkehrmittel sind DIE Superspreader schlechthin.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Entweder die Erkältungen sind von heute auf morgen deutlich schlimmer geworden, oder ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter.
Sind die Tests so teuer, oder warum wird das nicht gemacht bzw warum steht man vor solchen Hürden?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie denn wenn keiner getestet wird? Man steht regelrecht alleine im Regen, keiner will testen, nirgends kommt man durch, nicht mal die Praxen wollen dich rein lassen.



Noch einmal die Frage an dich, da es deiner Schwester ja ähnlich ging:
Was bringt dir dieser Test? Das dus versucht hast, ok. Testen wollte niemand, dann können sie euch im Prinzip am Arsch lecken oder seh ich da irgendwas falsch? Eine Krankschreibung bekommt man heute selbst mit "Rücken" problemlos für vier Wochen und mehr (ex Kollege von mir war da immer voll dabei, voll dabei war er aber am WE auch bei der frewilligen Feuerwehr). Ihr seid ohne den Test über den Berg gekommen, so wie bei vielen anderen Krankheiten auch. Über die Krankschreibung hättet ihr die Möglichkeit alle Anderen vor euch zu schützen, nennt man dann auch Eigenverantwortung (gilt übrigens nicht nur bei Corona). Oder musste es zwingend Corona sein?
Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber das ist ein weiteres Problem der modernen Gesellschaft: Es gibt diesen Test und ich bin ja krank, testet mich gefälligst, denn ich habe ganz bestimmt Corona, etwas Anderes kanns gar nicht sein! 

@DKK007:
Jetzt wird eben das Hamsterlager noch aufgestockt oder eben überhaupt angefangen, nachdem man sämtliche Leute die Anfang Januar gesagt haben "wartet ab, wir werden hier auch noch Freude damit haben", als Spinner abgetan hat. Sollen sie ruhig mit den vollen Wagen anstehen, immer schön in einer Reihe, ganz wichtig: Hauptsache "ICH"!!!
Kennt jemand einen Supermarkt in Berlin wo man problemlos noch Scheisshauspapier bekommt? Rewe, Aldi, Edeka, Kaufland, überall wars "aus", wie im Osten. Funktioniert super die sog. nicht gefährdete Lieferkette (19:09 Uhr):
Der Tag am Montag, 16. Maerz 2020 - n-tv.de

@ElCritico:
In Berlin sind zumindest die Busse überraschend leer. 
Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht, ohne Ausgangssperre ist das alles relativ sinnlos. Denn jetzt trifft man sich zum Grillen im Park (wie gut das man jetzt viel Zeit hat und das Wetter besser wird)
Wie ich schon sagte, ich bin mir unsicher ob ich lachen oder heulen soll, bei so unfassbar vieler Dummheit und Ignoranz.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Was der Test bringt? Meine Mutter lebt mit denen zusammen unter einem Dach (aktuell ist sie seit 2 Wochen bei meiner anderen Schwester, vorher war sie bei mir), gibt genug Leute die zu der Risikogruppe zählen in der Familie, natürlich will und muss man wissen, ob man Corona hat oder nicht.
Wir können unsere Mutter nicht alleine lassen, weil es gesundheitlich nicht geht, von dem her ist es überaus wichtig zu wissen was Sachlage ist. (Altersheim kommt nicht in Frage bei uns, bevor diese Frage aufkommt)


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Entweder die Erkältungen sind von heute auf morgen deutlich schlimmer geworden, oder ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter.
> Sind die Tests so teuer, oder warum wird das nicht gemacht bzw warum steht man vor solchen Hürden?



Es bestehen nur endliche Kapazitäten.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-testen-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum werden nicht alle Menschen mit Krankheitssymptomen getestet?*
> Das würde die vorhandenen Testkapazitäten in Deutschland bei weitem überschreiten, sagen Experten. Wie hoch die Kapazitäten pro Tag in Deutschland genau sind, kann im Moment niemand sagen - auch das Bundesgesundheitsministerium nicht. Getestet wird in Arztpraxen, Krankenhäusern, Gesundheitsämtern und Testzentren.
> 
> Die Kassenärtzliche Bundesvereinigung gibt an, dass in der vorletzten Woche 35.000 Tests im ambulanten Bereich durchgeführt wurden, damit seien die Kapazitäten aber noch nicht ausgeschöpft. Die Zahlen aus der vergangenen Woche liegen noch nicht vor.
> ...


Link: Corona-Pandemie: Wann ist ein Test sinnvoll? | tagesschau.de


Sachsen hat etwa Kapazitäten für 500-700 Analysen pro Tag. 
An der Uniklinik in Dresden sind wohl um die 200-300 pro Tag möglich. Dresdner Uniklinik stockt Kapazitaeten fuer Coronavirus-Tests auf | MDR.DE



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/dresden/dresden-radebeul/uniklinik-dresden-stockt-kapazitaeten-auf-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dresdner Universitätsklinikum hat angesichts der Ausbreitung des neuartigen Coronavirus seine Laborkapazitäten für Tests aufgestockt. "Wir haben mittlerweile ein zweites Gerät in Betrieb genommen, welches noch einmal zusätzlich 180 bis 200 Proben pro Tag schaffen kann", sagte der Leiter des Instituts für Virologie, medizinische Mikrobiologie und Hygiene der Technischen Universität (TU) Dresden, Alexander Dalpke, der Deutschen Presse-Agentur.
> 
> Kurzfristig sei ein weiteres Testgerät verfügbar. "Insofern glaube ich im Moment nicht, dass wir in einen realen Engpass bei den Test-Kapazitäten kommen", sagte Dalpke. Bisher gab es ein Gerät zum Nachweis des Infektionserregers, das täglich etwa 100 Proben auswerten konnte. Die molekularbiologischen Tests werden in Sachsen auch am Uniklinikum Leipzig und am Klinikum St. Georg in Leipzig sowie an der Landesuntersuchungsanstalt (LUA) durchgeführt. "Aktuell gibt es im Freistaat ausreichend Kapazitäten für Labordiagnostik auf das Coronavirus", sagte ein Sprecher des Sozialministeriums.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

Unabhängig davon bei wem sie gerade lebt: Ich würde meinen Eltern es nicht leichtfertig zumuten mit Kranken zusammen zu leben. Das ihr sie zu Hause pflegt ehrt euch, aber dann muss sie im Krankheitsfall eben dort leben, wo die Verwandschaft eben nicht krank ist. Das bringt die Entscheidung alte Menschen daheim zu pflegen mit sich, verantwortlich seid dann ihr und zwar nur ihr.


----------



## taks (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was der Test bringt? Meine Mutter lebt mit denen zusammen unter einem Dach (aktuell ist sie seit 2 Wochen bei meiner anderen Schwester, vorher war sie bei mir), gibt genug Leute die zu der Risikogruppe zählen in der Familie, natürlich will und muss man wissen, ob man Corona hat oder nicht.
> Wir können unsere Mutter nicht alleine lassen, weil es gesundheitlich nicht geht, von dem her ist es überaus wichtig zu wissen was Sachlage ist. (Altersheim kommt nicht in Frage bei uns, bevor diese Frage aufkommt)



Wenn ihr ne schwere Grippe habt, woran jährlich Tausende sterben, holt ihr eure Mutter nach Hause aber bei Corona nicht


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Ja wir versuchen sie aktuell fern von den Kranken zu halten, wenn es uns demnächst wieder 100% besser geht bzw wir gesund sind, dann kommt die erstmal hier hin, weil bei meiner Busfahrerin Schwester ist sie auch der Gefahr ausgesetzt.
Natürlich holen wir sie nicht nach Hause, wenn einer eine Grippe etc hat. Sie hat zum Glück genug Kinder, zu denen sie jederzeit kann und die auf sie aufpassen und pflegen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Denn jetzt trifft man sich zum Grillen im Park



Besser als in einem Büro. Denn an der frischen Luft, ist die Virenkonzentration deutlich geringer.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Besser als in einem Büro. Denn an der frischen Luft, ist die Virenkonzentration deutlich geringer.



Keine Ahnung ob die Virenkonzentration an den Bierpullen aus denen jeder mal nen Schluck nimmt so gering ist (oder am Besteck, den Sitzgelegenheiten, Decken usw.), zweckmäßiges Handeln sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Jeder nimmt ein Schluck aus den Bierpullen? Reicht das Geld nicht damit jeder ne eigene Pulle bekommt?^^


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Wenn sie sich danach alle zusammen in Quarantäne begeben, kann es uns auch egal sein.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Zahl der Todesopfer in Italien steigt auf mehr als 2100_19:42 Uhr_
Die italienischen Gesundheitsbehörden haben binnen 24 Stunden fast 349 neue Corona-Todesfälle registriert. Damit kamen in dem Land bislang fast 2160 Menschen durch das neue Virus ums Leben.
Auch die Zahl der täglich neu gemeldeten Infektionen nimmt weiter zu. Von Sonntag auf Montag wurden den Behörden 3200 neue Fälle gemeldet. Damit haben sich in ganz Italien inzwischen knapp 28.000 Menschen infiziert.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jeder nimmt ein Schluck aus den Bierpullen? Reicht das Geld nicht damit jeder ne eigene Pulle bekommt?^^



Das ist eben Hip. Die volle Bierkiste nimmt man als Sitzgelegenheit.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uhgQ-BPhS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Supermarkt in Berlin wo man problemlos noch Scheisshauspapier bekommt? Rewe, Aldi, Edeka, Kaufland, überall wars "aus", wie im Osten. Funktioniert super die sog. nicht gefährdete Lieferkette (19:09 Uhr):



Die Lieferketten funktionieren durchaus, sie sind nur nicht für die anomale Nachfrage ausgelegt, sondern für Leute, die sich das, was sie brauchen, dann kaufen, wenn sie es brauchen. Wenn alle sinnig einkaufen und ihre persönlichen Notvorräte - die sie eigentlich sowieso haben sollten - nach und nach anlegen würden, gäbe es auch keine temporär leeren Regale.

Das ist natürlich auch der Entwicklung im Einzelhandel geschuldet: Die Lager vor Ort sind klein und die Personaldichte ist dermaßen auf Kante gestrickt, dass man auf Nachlieferungen (Die allerdings zuverlässig kommen!) warten muss und es in den meisten Märkten logistisch nicht möglich ist, die Regale mehrmals täglich mit kleineren Mengen aufzufüllen und damit unüblich große Einkäufe zu unterbinden. Und den Schritt, grundsätzlich nur bestimmte Mengen abzukassieren, wollen auch viele Märkte nicht gehen - wer will schon ständig mit Bekloppten diskutieren?

Sobald die Närrischen ihre Wohnungen bis unters Dach mit Klopapier isoliert haben, damit auch bloß kein Virus mehr reinkommt, werden Abnahme und Auffüllung wieder im Gleichgewicht sein. Bis dahin darf man sich als zu kurz Gekommener bei seinen asozialen Mitmenschen und den Segnungen der effizienten Marktlogistik bedanken, statt Panik zu schieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sobald die Närrischen ihre Wohnungen bis unters Dach mit Klopapier isoliert haben, damit auch bloß kein Virus mehr reinkommt, werden Abnahme und Auffüllung wieder im Gleichgewicht sein.



Bei Klopapier: Ja, definitiv.

Bei anderen Produkten: Eher nicht. Die Produkte aus Lieferketten, die zunächst durch die anti-Pandemie-Maßnahmen unterbrochen wurden und wenns dumm läuft danach durch den Finanzmarktschock temporär zusammenbrechen, werden durchaus länger nicht mehr verfügbar sein - es wird nicht mehr alles sofort geben. Da sind aber fast keine wirklich überlebenswichtigen dabei.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Leute es ist an der Zeit die genialste Taktik der Welt anzuwenden: YouTube
Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?^^
Wer weiß was er aktuell nutzt, vllt sogar nur die Hälfte, oder nur die abgerissene Ecke^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

Wenn die Nachfrage nicht befriedigt werden kann, funktioniert die Lieferkette eben nicht. Auch hier wars klar das es so kommen würde, seitdem die ******** los ging, hats keiner der mir bekannten Supermärkte geschafft das sämtliche Ware wieder durchgängig verfügbar ist. Das hat nichts mehr mit einem kurzfristigen "Hoch" zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass die Nachfrage das Angebot längerfristig deutlich übersteigt (eigentlich eine wahre Goldgrube für die Märkte, blöd wenn man das dann nicht nutzen kann). Mit dem ausreichenden Nachliefern kommt man bis heute nicht nach und ich rede hier nicht nur von Klopapier (die einzige Hamsterware die offenbar täglich in ausreichenden Mengen nachgefüllt wird ist die Milch).

Nunja, mir ists im Prinzip wurscht, nur schönreden braucht man sich die Situation auch nicht. Wie ich schon sagte, sollen sich mal alle schön an der Kasse ums Klopapier kloppen und sich gegenseitig anstecken. Vielleicht gibts ja im Laufe der Woche mal wieder irgendwo zumindest ein (!) Paket für mich?

Was sonstige Produkte betrifft hats Incredible Alk gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Ob die Briten da nicht genauso einen Fehler machen, wie mit dem Brexit: 

*Empfehlungen statt Anordnungen in Großbritannien*

_20:16 Uhr_
Der britische Premierminister Boris Johnson hat nach einer Sitzung des Nationalen Sicherheitsrates die Briten dazu aufgerufen, Restaurantbesuche, öffentliche Veranstaltungen und öffentliche Einrichtungen wie Theater zu meiden. Wer Erkältungssymptome wie Husten oder Schnupfen habe, solle für 15 Tage zu Hause bleiben.
Von strengeren Maßnahmen wie Schul- oder Geschäftsschließungen sieht die britische Regierung bislang ab.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

Ob das richtig oder falsch ist kommt auf die Zielsetzung an...

Wenn dein Ziel ist, so viele leute wie möglich zu retten, Zeit zu erkaufen um das Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammenbrechen zu lassen - dann musste abschotten, verbieten, harte Maßnahmen treffen.
Ist dein Ziel jedoch, möglichst schnell wieder voll produzieren zu können und (als nicht-EU-Land) einen massiven wirtschaftlichen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen zu haben, auch wenn dich das kurzfristig Zehntausende Tote kostet - dann machste nur "Empfehlungen" und hoffst dass die Seuche möglichst schnell alle erreicht.

@INU: Ja - und das ist erst der Anfang. 
Der DAX kann noch gut nochmal die Hälfte fallen in den nächsten 6 Monaten (ne kleine Zwischenrallye mal ausgenommen) - die Amis stehen noch blöder da. Ein fairer Wert (so KGV 15 rum im Mittel) fürn S&P500 is irgenddwo zwischen 1000 und 1500. Die sind immer noch locker 1000 Points zu hoch.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute es ist an der Zeit die genialste Taktik der Welt anzuwenden: YouTube
> Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?^^
> Wer weiß was er aktuell nutzt, vllt sogar nur die Hälfte, oder nur die abgerissene Ecke^^



Ansonsten nimmt man halt den Kassenzettel vom Hamsterkauf. 
Dann hätte die Bonplicht gleich noch einen praktischen Nutzen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)




----------



## Mahoy (16. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wenn die Nachfrage nicht befriedigt werden kann, funktioniert die Lieferkette eben nicht.



Dieser Logik folgend funktionieren Brücken, Mobilfunknetze, Klettergerüste, Kraftfahrzeuge, Toilettenspülungen und zigtausend andere Dinge des täglichen Lebens ebenfalls grundsätzlich nicht, weil man sie durch anomales bis grenzwertig dämliches, jedoch keineswegs *erforderliches* Verhalten überlasten kann.
Auch Landwirtschaft funktioniert grundsätzlich nicht, da es ab und zu Heuschreckenplagen gibt. Eine funktionierende Landwirtschaft muss gefälligst heuschreckensicher sein, jawohl!

Die Nachfrage ist *nicht* normal. Es wird so gekauft, als gäbe es morgen nichts mehr und paradoxerweise damit erst genau dieser Zustand herbeigeführt.

Und dann wird vergessen, das es übermorgen eben doch wieder was gibt - sofern man entweder den nächsten Idioten zuvor kommt, die erneut einen temporären Mangel generieren ODER bis dahin sogar der idiotische Zustand seine Sättigung erreicht haben sollte. Und dazwischen wischt man sich den Hintern mit amtlichen Merkbefreiungen ab, davon müssten/sollten inzwischen genug im Umlauf sein.


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Apropos, die Maßnahmen sind wieder halbgar. Solange Ausgangssperren nicht verhängt werden, werde sich Leute im privaten noch öfter treffen. Die öffentlichen Verkehrmittel sind DIE Superspreader schlechthin.


Im Autoland Deutschland?
Wenn Schulfrei ist?

Nein, definitiv nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Apropos, die Maßnahmen sind wieder halbgar. Solange Ausgangssperren nicht verhängt werden, werde sich Leute im privaten noch öfter treffen. Die öffentlichen Verkehrmittel sind DIE Superspreader schlechthin.


Ein Versammlungsverbot für mehr als 5 wie in Österreich passt doch. Eine Ausgangssperre ist extrem überzogen. Ich möchte weiterhin mit dem MTB durch den Wald fahren oder Spaziergänge vor dem Schlafen durchführen.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Kanntet ihr schon den hier: Gruselig: Corona-Virus taucht in alten Asterix-Comics auf | Nordkurier.de


----------



## Eckism (16. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Ein Versammlungsverbot für mehr als 5 wie in Österreich passt doch. Eine Ausgangssperre ist extrem überzogen. Ich möchte weiterhin mit dem MTB durch den Wald fahren oder Spaziergänge vor dem Schlafen durchführen.



Haste Angst, das Dich das SEK vom Fahrrad ballert oder Dir beim Spazieren gehen nen Bein stellt?


----------



## bynemesis (16. März 2020)

meine Eltern bekommen auch Schiss.
Die müssen immer noch zur Arbeit (keine 'wichtigen' Büro Jobs), aber die Großeltern sind pflegebedürftig und müssen versorgt werden (ü80).

:/


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Bergamo: Il Mattino - Coronavirus, le bare allineate in chiesa a Bergamo: il video simbolo dell'emergenza | Facebook


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Haste Angst, das Dich das SEK vom Fahrrad ballert oder Dir beim Spazieren gehen nen Bein stellt?


Das nicht. 
In manch einem Land gibt es allerdings 4000€ Strafe, wenn man sich ans Ausgangsverbot nicht hält. Das ist mir der Spaß dann doch nicht wert. 

Vorsichtshalber haben wir jetzt ne Fußballrunde aufm Kunstrasenbolzer für Mittwoch organisiert. 3 gegen 3 sollte noch erlaubt sein.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass unser System bis jetzt da wirklich hervorragend aussieht sieht man auch an den Opfern. Allesamt sehr alt und größtenteils mit entsprechenden Vorerkrankungen. Es gibt hierzulande noch nicht einen einzigen Toten wo man sagen könnte er wäre (halbwegs) jung und gesund gewesen vorher.



Noch! Das wird sich bei Überlastung und Triage ändern.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Das nicht.
> In manch einem Land gibt es allerdings 4000€ Strafe, wenn man sich ans Ausgangsverbot nicht hält. Das ist mir der Spaß dann doch nicht wert.



Hier in der Gegend hat jeder zweite nen Hund. Alles Mehrparteienblöcke ohne eigenen Garten. Glaubst du die gehen nicht mit dem Hund Gassi? Und glaubst du die werden gleich nach dem Sch... wieder reingehen? Nö das wird für ausiebige Spaziergänge genutzt. 100%ig. Tierliebe > Menschenliebe bei vielen Hundehaltern.
Sorry aber ich werde auch bei einer Ausgangsssperre spazieren gehen, alleine versteht sich, Menschen meidened versteht sich, und für die Haustür werd ich Taschentücher benutzen. Ich wohn aber auch nicht in der Innenstadt, sondern am Stadtrand. Wald und Landwirtschaft direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Man darf Gassi, aber nur noch vor der Tür bzw direkt in der Nähe deiner Wohnstätte und zeitlich begrenzt. Es sei denn du hast Corona, dann darfst du nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch mit der Arbeit aus? Mein Vater, also mein Chef, meinte, Kontakte nach außen einschränken, dass wir zusammen bleiben und die Arbeit weitergehen kann.



Bei uns sieht es momentan so aus:

10% in Quarantäne
50% Homeoffice (leitende Angestellte und Kundensupport)
40% Rest darf vor Ort antanzen (ich natürlich mit dabei ).

Läuft.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man darf Gassi, aber nur noch vor der Tür bzw direkt in der Nähe deiner Wohnstätte und zeitlich begrenzt. Es sei denn du hast Corona, dann darfst du nicht mehr raus.



Wie gesagt: ich sehs nicht ein das die raus dürfen dann und ich nicht und werde mich auch nicht dran halten. Anders würde es natürlich aussehen wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt schon positiv getestet wurde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

Gesamtmitarbeiterzahl: ca. 10.000
Quarantäne: ca. 20
Homeoffice: geschätzt 200-300

Der Rest: Steht im Werk. Noch. Also ab morgen die Franzosen schon mal nicht mehr. 

Es gibt Notfallpläne für bis zu 50% Krankenstand und Versorgung der Kontibetriebe (kein Abschalten möglich ohne Zerstörung der Anlagen) von außen beispielsweise mit Essen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dieser Logik folgend funktionieren Brücken, Mobilfunknetze, Klettergerüste, Kraftfahrzeuge, Toilettenspülungen und zigtausend andere Dinge des täglichen Lebens ebenfalls grundsätzlich nicht, weil man sie durch anomales bis grenzwertig dämliches, jedoch keineswegs *erforderliches* Verhalten überlasten kann.
> Auch Landwirtschaft funktioniert grundsätzlich nicht, da es ab und zu Heuschreckenplagen gibt. Eine funktionierende Landwirtschaft muss gefälligst heuschreckensicher sein, jawohl!
> ...



Man kann sich alles so zurechtlegen wie mans gerade braucht. Was eine völlig versemmelte Just In Time Logistik mit der Überbeanspruchung z.B. eines Autos zu tun hat, weist wohl nur du. 
Machen wirs mal ganz pragmatisch: 
Die Leute kaufen wie bekloppt ein (klar ist das idiotisch), wie lange machen sie das schon und wie lange hechelt man der Sache schon hinterher und versucht zu beschwichtigen (alles unter Kontrolle, es gibt keine Engpässe)? Das es sehr wohl funktionieren kann, sieht man jedes Jahr an Weihnachten, Sylvester usw. Wie funktioniert das? Es wird im Voraus geplant und entsprechende (v.a. Transportkapazitäten) eingekauft. Hier wurde die Lage komplett verpennt (und Zeit war genug!), ergo kann man den schwachsinnigen Bedarf nicht befriedigen, von einer funktionsfähigen Lieferkette (denn eine solche kann und muss man entsprechend anpassen  - stell dir vor, dafür gibts extra eingestellte Leute) kann daher keine Rede sein. Keine Ahnung warum das nicht passiert, aber LKW sollte es genug geben, nachdem der Markt für internationale Transporte immer mehr zusammenbricht. Die Lager sind doch voll, wird zumindest erzählt. Und das Geschäft mit der Blödheit (ähnlich wie vor sämtlichen Feiertagen), sollte in unserer geldgeilen Gesellschaft Ansporn genug sein.

Es gibt kein Klopapier (um nur ein Mangelprodukt zu nennen, betroffen sind ja auch Taschentücher, großes Kino zur Erkältungszeit), wie ich sagte: Zustände wie im Osten. Und du fabulierst hier davon das ja nur die Leute dran schuld wären. 

Wenns irgendwann mal wieder bergauf geht und die Chinesen bei uns dann wie bekloppt bestellen, wir aber nicht bedarfsgerecht liefern können...Kommst du dann auch mit Klettergerüsten, Brücken, Autos, Heuschrecken (witzig das du gerade DAS anführst) und Mobilfunknetzen? Ich glaube kaum, dann funktioniert die Lieferkette nicht, siehst dann wohl auch du so.

@Lotto:
Wer sollen "die" sein? Für meine Begriffe mangelt es hier massiv an situativem Verständnis um nicht zu sagen: Es ist absolut asozial. Die Welt dreht sich eben nicht den ganzen Tag nur um DICH, auch wenn das heute tatsächlich viele Leute glauben. Offensichtlich ist die Botschaft bei vielen noch nicht angekommen (da bist du sicherlich keine Ausnahme) - An Aufforderungen dazu mangelt es freilich nicht.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: ich sehs nicht ein das die raus dürfen dann und ich nicht und werde mich auch nicht dran halten. Anders würde es natürlich aussehen wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt schon positiv getestet wurde.



Falls du erwischt wirst, musst du blechen. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Polizei nicht überprüft, ob die Menschen sich auch dran halten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass die Polizei nicht überprüft, ob die Menschen sich auch dran halten.



Die Frage ist wie hoch die Chance ist wenn du alleine im Wald spazieren gehst (= niemanden gefährdest), dass dir da einer der völlig unterbesetzten und momentan auch gar nicht mit anderen Dingen beschäftigten Polizei begegnet. 

Die Chance einen dreiköpfigen Affen zu treffen dürfte größer sein.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Falls du erwischt wirst, musst du blechen. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Polizei nicht überprüft, ob die Menschen sich auch dran halten.



Die wird dann aber kaum mehr was anderes machen können.

Du musst doch nur anschauen wie die Leute sich in den letzten Tagen verhalten haben. Beispiel heute: Innenstadt so voll wie an nem Wochenende vor Weihnachten. Ich war da um mir was für den Rücken zu kaufen (da Studios ja morgen zu haben), die meisten Leute dort sassen in den Restaurants oder sind in Klamottenläden gegangen. Schon letztes Wochende kam der Aufruf von Merkel die sozialen Aktivitäten herunterzufahren. Was hab ich am Wochende bei meiner solo Fahrradtour gesehen? Menschengruppen die zusammen Rad gefahren sind, Leute die Fussball auf dem Sportplatz mit 22 Mann gespielt haben,....

Dementsprechend viel Arbeit wird die Polizei dann bei ner Ausgangssperre haben. Klar die Leute werden dann nicht mehr in Gruppen raus, aber 100%ig wird ein Großteil alleine/mit Partner/Familie raus.


----------



## Eckism (16. März 2020)

Das die Leute ihren "Coronaurlaub" geniessen halte ich auch für total bescheuert. Aber alleine oder mit der Person, die im Haushalt wohnt mal ne Runde Spazieren gehen finde ich absolut akzeptabel. Sonst fällt einem ja die Decke auf'n Kopp. Du kannst natürlich auch jeden Tag zum einkaufen laufen, das ist ja dann trotzdem erlaubt.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie hoch die Chance ist wenn du alleine im Wald spazieren gehst (= niemanden gefährdest), dass dir da einer der völlig unterbesetzten und momentan auch gar nicht mit anderen Dingen beschäftigten Polizei begegnet.
> 
> Die Chance einen dreiköpfigen Affen zu treffen dürfte größer sein.



Erstmal musst du zum Wald kommen und dann auch wieder zurück, solange der Wald nicht vor deiner Haustüre ist, was bei vielen nicht der Fall ist, ist es gut möglich gepackt zu werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2020)

Vielleicht bin ich da vorbelastet - ich hab 500m bis zum nächsten Waldstück und auf dem Weg dahin hab ich im ganzen Leben noch nie nen Polizisten gesehn^^


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=df6K9qMr67w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, ich habe den Wald auch vor meiner Nase, heisst aber nicht, dass man bei einer Ausgangssperre nicht vermehrt auf die Polizei treffen wird. Gerade solche Gegenden werden doch sicherlich auch überprüft werden.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich da vorbelastet - ich hab 500m bis zum nächsten Waldstück und auf dem Weg dahin hab ich im ganzen Leben noch nie nen Polizisten gesehn^^



In Heinsberg hat man angefangen, da gabs noch genug Kapazitäten das ggf. zu kontrollieren, letzte Woche hat aber auch da die Stadt die Segel gestrichen (ala wir können nicht mehr alle überprüfen).
Ich denke es geht speziell um Ballungsgebiete, dort ist tendenziell die Gefahr am Größten das sich das Virus völlig unkontrolliert verbreitet.
Und hier ist dann eben auch jeder Einzelne gefragt mal für zwei bis vier Wochen zurück zu stecken und zwar im Interesse _aller_.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du zum Wald kommen und dann auch wieder zurück, solange der Wald nicht vor deiner Haustüre ist, was bei vielen nicht der Fall ist, ist es gut möglich gepackt zu werden.



Klar kommt auf die Umgebung an. In der Innenstadt rasuzugehen ist natürlich unverantwortlich, weil es da einfach unmöglich sein würde Menschen aus den Weg zu gehen.
Aber jetzt stell dir halt mal das andere Extrema vor: 200 Einwohnerdorf. Denkst du ernsthaft da hält sich auch nur eine Person an eine Ausgangssperre. Die lachen dich aus.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

Unsere Firma hat erstmal bis zum 29.03 dicht gemacht.
Ich weiß nur nicht genau ob präventiv oder ein Coronafall bestätigt wurde.
War sowieso heute nicht auf der Arbeit und habe es durch Kollegen erfahren.
Heimarbeit ist bei uns nicht möglich.
Die Firma ist zweiter Arbeitsmarkt. Ist eine Behindertenwerkstatt.


----------



## Eckism (16. März 2020)

Polizisten/innen sind auch nur Menschen, zumindest bei uns...da gehen die noch mit einem spazieren.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich da vorbelastet - ich hab 500m bis zum nächsten Waldstück und auf dem Weg dahin hab ich im ganzen Leben noch nie nen Polizisten gesehn^^



Dito, aber muss halt jeder sehen was er bei Ausgangssperre macht. Zur Not ist mir mein Hund gerade weggelaufen . Ne mal im Ernst: juritisch ist ein Haustier ein Gegenstand, also woher kommt dann das Recht das diese rasudürfen andere aber nicht. Verstößt für mich klar gegen das Grundgesetz.


----------



## Eckism (16. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Dito, aber muss halt jeder sehen was er bei Ausgangssperre macht. Zur Not ist mir mein Hund gerade weggelaufen . Ne mal im Ernst: juritisch ist ein Haustier ein Gegenstand, also woher kommt dann das Recht das diese rasudürfen andere aber nicht. Verstößt für mich klar gegen das Grundgesetz.



Nen Schrank kannste ja auch vor die Tür stellen...du darfst Dich halt nicht daneben stellen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> ...Ne mal im Ernst: juritisch ist ein Haustier ein Gegenstand, also woher kommt dann das Recht das diese rasudürfen andere aber nicht. Verstößt für mich klar gegen das Grundgesetz.



 Zufällig auch Impfgegner? Manchmal...lassen wir das.

Einige werden sich noch wundern was alles angeordnet werden kann. Ich empfehle hierzu mal das Infektionsschutzgesetz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2020)

Man kann den Hund doch zum kacken einfach aus dem Fenster halten.  Sprüht einmal kurz auf dem Gehweg und weiter gehts.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann den Hund doch zum kacken einfach aus dem Fenster halten.  Sprüht einmal kurz auf dem Gehweg und weiter gehts.



Geht leider nicht, unsere Luna ist sehr wählerisch^^


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Zufällig auch Impfgegner? Manchmal...lassen wir das.



Nö aber du hast glaub ich falsche Vorstellungen davon wie es hier vor der Haustür ausssieht.
Kannst ja mal googlen, da gibts ein Interview mit nem Polizeidirektor aus Österreich. Der sagt wörtlich sowas wie: man wird mit Fingerspitzengefühl vorgehen, d.h. jemanden der allein im Wald spazieren geht wird man auffordern nach Hause zu gehen.
Und wie gesagt hab ich ein extrem starkes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden. Wenn andere raus dürfen nur weil sie nen Hund haben ist das für mich nicht tragbar.

Aber egal macht was ihr wollt. Evtl. hast du ein großes Haus. Ich hab ne 35m^2 Einzimmerwohung, die aus Platzmangel zu 75% vollgestellt ist. Richtig am Stück bewegen kaum möglich. Bewegung ist für mich Grundbedürfnis und keine Spassveranstaltung.
Genausogut könnte ich von Hundehaltern verlangen ihren Hund zu keulen (oder in die Wohnung scheissen zu lassen), aber ich denke deren Grundbedürfnis ist die Tierliebe.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann den Hund doch zum kacken einfach aus dem Fenster halten.  Sprüht einmal kurz auf dem Gehweg und weiter gehts.



Wäre auch ne Option, dürfte ja keinen Stören, weil keiner auf der Straße. 

@Lotto:
Okay, in Österreich habe ich natürlich k.a., vermute aber da wirds ein analoges Gesetz zu unserem Infektionsschutzgesetz geben. 
Das Grundproblem willst du weiterhin nicht verstehen: Es geht *nicht* um* dich*, sondern um *alle*. Hier das Wort "Gerechtigkeitsempfinden" zu verwenden ist...nunja, wie ich schon sagte...lassen wir das.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

Mußte auch jemand von euch bei dem Geschehen der letzten Zeit an Filme wie "Outbreak" oder "12 Monkeys" denken?


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gerade solche Gegenden werden doch sicherlich auch überprüft werden.



Unwahrscheinlich wenn der Wald nicht an der Grenze liegt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Autoland Deutschland?
> Wenn Schulfrei ist?
> 
> Nein, definitiv nicht.


Doch, die Leute treffen sich dann mit den Autofahrern in Edeka, Rewe, Aldi etc. zur Coronaparty 


DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Ein Versammlungsverbot für mehr als 5 wie in Österreich passt doch. Eine Ausgangssperre ist extrem überzogen. Ich möchte weiterhin mit dem MTB durch den Wald fahren oder Spaziergänge vor dem Schlafen durchführen.


Die Maßnahme ist genauso unsinnig wie ab 500 oder 1000. Wer kontrolliert, dass die 6te Person nicht hinzukommt oder die 7te? Wie soll man das anstellen? Gibt es einen allwissenden Counter?
Ausgangsperre oder ganz lassen, ich und du würden uns daran halten, aber eine ganze Menge tut das nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber egal macht was ihr wollt. Evtl. hast du ein großes Haus. Ich hab ne 35m^2 Einzimmerwohung, die aus Platzmangel zu 75% vollgestellt ist. Richtig am Stück bewegen kaum möglich. Bewegung ist für mich Grundbedürfnis und keine Spassveranstaltung.



Im Zweifel gibt es eine 9 m² Einzelzelle. 

Das IfSG gibt da recht viele Möglichkeiten: IfSG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis


			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ifsg/__30.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Gesetz zur Verhütung und Bekämpfung von Infektionskrankheiten beim Menschen (Infektionsschutzgesetz - IfSG)
> § 30 Quarantäne*
> (1) Die zuständige Behörde hat anzuordnen, dass Personen, die an Lungenpest oder an von Mensch zu Mensch übertragbarem hämorrhagischem Fieber erkrankt oder dessen verdächtig sind, unverzüglich in einem Krankenhaus oder einer für diese Krankheiten geeigneten Einrichtung abgesondert werden. Bei sonstigen Kranken sowie Krankheitsverdächtigen, Ansteckungsverdächtigen und Ausscheidern kann angeordnet werden, dass sie in einem geeigneten Krankenhaus oder in sonst geeigneter Weise abgesondert werden, bei Ausscheidern jedoch nur, wenn sie andere Schutzmaßnahmen nicht befolgen, befolgen können oder befolgen würden und dadurch ihre Umgebung gefährden.
> (2) Kommt der Betroffene den seine Absonderung betreffenden Anordnungen nicht nach oder ist nach seinem bisherigen Verhalten anzunehmen, dass er solchen Anordnungen nicht ausreichend Folge leisten wird, so ist er zwangsweise durch Unterbringung in einem abgeschlossenen Krankenhaus oder einem abgeschlossenen Teil eines Krankenhauses abzusondern. Ansteckungsverdächtige und Ausscheider können auch in einer anderen geeigneten abgeschlossenen Einrichtung abgesondert werden. Das Grundrecht der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Grundgesetz) kann insoweit eingeschränkt werden. Buch 7 des Gesetzes über das Verfahren in Familiensachen und in den Angelegenheiten der freiwilligen Gerichtsbarkeit gilt entsprechend.
> ...






			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ifsg/__74.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 74 Strafvorschriften*
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine in § 73 Absatz 1 oder Absatz 1a Nummer 1 bis 7, 11 bis 20, 22, 22a, 23 oder 24 bezeichnete vorsätzliche Handlung begeht und dadurch eine in § 6 Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nummer 1 genannte Krankheit oder einen in § 7 genannten Krankheitserreger verbreitet.





			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ifsg/__73.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 73 Bußgeldvorschriften*
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer entgegen § 50a Absatz 3 Satz 1, auch in Verbindung mit einer Rechtsverordnung nach § 50a Absatz 4 Nummer 2, Polioviren oder dort genanntes Material besitzt.
> (1a) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 1.
> ...




Weitere Maßnahmen können die Länder selbst beschließen:


			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ifsg/__32.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 32 Erlass von Rechtsverordnungen*
> Die Landesregierungen werden ermächtigt, unter den Voraussetzungen, die für Maßnahmen nach den §§ 28 bis 31 maßgebend sind, auch durch Rechtsverordnungen entsprechende Gebote und Verbote zur Bekämpfung übertragbarer Krankheiten zu erlassen. Die Landesregierungen können die Ermächtigung durch Rechtsverordnung auf andere Stellen übertragen. Die Grundrechte der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Grundgesetz), der Freizügigkeit (Artikel 11 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz), der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8 Grundgesetz), der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Artikel 13 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz) und des Brief- und Postgeheimnisses (Artikel 10 Grundgesetz) können insoweit eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wäre auch ne Option, dürfte ja keinen Stören, weil keiner auf der Straße.
> 
> @Lotto:
> Okay, in Österreich habe ich natürlich k.a., vermute aber da wirds ein analoges Gesetz zu unserem Infektionsschutzgesetz geben.
> Das Grundproblem willst du weiterhin nicht verstehen: Es geht *nicht* um* dich*, sondern um *alle*. Hier das Wort "Gerechtigkeitsempfinden" zu verwenden ist...nunja, wie ich schon sagte...lassen wir das.



Auf spiegel.de gibts gerade ein Artikel dazu, wo es um "darf man mit dem Hund Gassi gehen wenn Ausgangssperre herrscht" geht. Kannst dir ja mal die Antworten durchlesen, die von "ich geh dann 8-10 Mal mit dem Hund Gassi" und "ich geh jeden Tag 5 Mal mit den Hund Gassi, was ca. 4 Stunden dauert" reichen.

Und jetzt nochmal: was ist das Ziel einer Ausgangsperre? Richtig: menschlichen Kontakt zu vermeiden. Aber du findest es dann ok das Leute mit Hund stundenlang raus dürfen nur weil sie nen Hund haben? Also quasi nen Blanko-Check um sich nicht an die Sperre zu halten. Die Menschen fassen ihre Hunde an, die Hunde spielen miteinander (auch wenn die Herrchen auseinanderstehen), zack Kontakt, und zwar mehr als wenn ich alleine durch den Wald gehe!

Wahrscheinlich hast selbst nen Hund...


----------



## Godslayer666 (16. März 2020)

@Lotto: Meine Güte wie intolerant kann man denn sein oder gänzlich neidisch, weil Leute mit dem Hund raus gehen und man die eigene Freiheit gefährdet sieht?
Zur Not gehste halt irgendwann in der Nacht deinen Spaziergang machen, damit du dich jaaa nicht gegenüber Hundehaltern im Nachteil siehst.

Manche haben Probleme.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Als ob die Leute mit Hund so scharf sind zu dieser Corona Zeit draußen rumzulungern. Die wollen es selber schnell hinter sich bringen.
Hab einen Hund und absolut kein Bock täglich 3 mal raus zugehen. Kannst gerne kommen und für mich Gassi gehen^^


----------



## Lotto (16. März 2020)

Naja wurscht, für alle Staatshörigen hier: ich werd mich dann wenns kommt dran halten. Hab ne gesetzeskonforme Lösung gefunden: ich stell mein Auto 5km vor der Arbeit ab und geh den Rest zu Fuss.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. März 2020)

Also für mich wäre schon ein Tag ohne draußen sein zu dürfen reinste Folter. Theater, Kino, Sauna, Reataurant und Museum sind verzichtbar, aber ohne Natur werde ich wahnsinnig und unentspannt. 

Habe eben übrigens ein Wildschwein gesehen. Das sind die schönen Momente im Leben. 

So lange musst du dich in der Natur aufhalten, um zu entspannen - WELT
Man verzeihe mir, dass ich einen Artikel verlinke, der solch eine dänliche Überschrift hat. Der Inhalt ist dennoch interessant.

Edit:
Ich finde den Wald in der Nacht übrigens viel entspannter als tagsüber.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Also für mich wäre schon ein Tag ohne draußen sein zu dürfen reinste Folter. Theater, Kino, Sauna, Reataurant und Museum sind verzichtbar, aber ohne Natur werde ich wahnsinnig und unentspannt.
> 
> Habe eben übrigens ein Wildschwein gesehen. Das sind die schönen Momente im Leben.
> 
> ...


Ich bin genauso wie du, ich gehe sogar laufen. Ohne ab und zu laufen zu können, fühlt sich der Homo Sapiens in mir richtig schlapp. Ich kann gegebenfalls mit dem Hund meiner Nachbarin "Gassi gehen"


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. März 2020)

Das ist Lebensqualität pur. Nicht einmal bei geschenkter Miete würde es mich in die Stadt ziehen. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich ansteckt, ist hier wegen der geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte auch niedriger. Auch wenn das nur ein Nebeneffekt oder temporär ist.


----------



## DaXXes (16. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Ein Versammlungsverbot für mehr als 5 wie in Österreich passt doch. Eine Ausgangssperre ist extrem überzogen. Ich möchte weiterhin mit dem MTB durch den Wald fahren oder Spaziergänge vor dem Schlafen durchführen.


Außerdem muss der Hund ja auch raus oder soll man den in die Wohnung kacken lassen?


----------



## Mahoy (16. März 2020)

Die Personaldecke der Polizei ist dünn und wird aufgrund von Infekten sicherlich nicht stärker. Unsere Freunde und Helfer werden daher sicherlich Besseres und Wichtigeres zu tun haben, als systematisch während einer Ausgangssperre exzessive Gassigeher und renitente Jogger zu kontrollieren oder penibel zu zählen, ob irgendwo tatsächlich maximal fünf oder nicht vielleicht doch sechs Leute zusammen stehen.

Da wird wohl eher nach offenkundig größeren Zusammenrottungen (z.B. den hier bereits vermuteten "Corona-Parties")  und nach Leuten geschaut, welche die derzeitige Situation ausnutzen möchten, um ihre arbiträre Vorstellung von Gütergemeinschaft umzusetzen. Außerdem muss der Schwarzmarkt für Atemmasken und Klopapier im Auge behalten werden.


----------



## DaXXes (16. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal: was ist das Ziel einer Ausgangsperre? Richtig: menschlichen Kontakt zu vermeiden. Aber du findest es dann ok das Leute mit Hund stundenlang raus dürfen nur weil sie nen Hund haben? Also quasi nen Blanko-Check um sich nicht an die Sperre zu halten. Die Menschen fassen ihre Hunde an, die Hunde spielen miteinander (auch wenn die Herrchen auseinanderstehen), zack Kontakt, und zwar mehr als wenn ich alleine durch den Wald gehe!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast selbst nen Hund...



Von Haustieren, egal ob Hunde oder Katzen, geht nach Angaben des Robert Koch Instituts und der WHO kein COVID 19 Infektionsrisiko aus: 

Coronavirus: Hunde erkranken nicht an Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Personaldecke der Polizei ist dünn und wird aufgrund von Infekten sicherlich nicht stärker. Unsere Freunde und Helfer werden daher sicherlich Besseres und Wichtigeres zu tun haben, als systematisch während einer Ausgangssperre exzessive Gassigeher und renitente Jogger zu kontrollieren oder penibel zu zählen, ob irgendwo tatsächlich maximal fünf oder nicht vielleicht doch sechs Leute zusammen stehen.
> 
> Da wird wohl eher nach offenkundig größeren Zusammenrottungen (z.B. den hier bereits vermuteten "Corona-Parties")  und nach Leuten geschaut, welche die derzeitige Situation ausnutzen möchten, um ihre arbiträre Vorstellung von Gütergemeinschaft umzusetzen. Außerdem muss der Schwarzmarkt für Atemmasken und Klopapier im Auge behalten werden.



Im Fall der Fälle wird dann halt die Bundeswehr mit eingesetzt. 
Und zumindest bei den Kräften in Südeuropa, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass im Fall einer Zuwiderhandlung auch von der Dienstwaffe Gebrauch gemacht wird. 
Da wird dann die Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit final beseitigt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Fall der Fälle wird dann halt die Bundeswehr mit eingesetzt.


Ja genau, falls es dazu kommt...


----------



## Downsampler (17. März 2020)

So hat es in "World War Z" auch angefangen, erst hatten die Leute einen komischen Husten und schwups waren sie Zombies!!

Wir werden alle draufgehen!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wir werden alle draufgehen!!


Ja, werden, offen ist nur wann ...


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja genau, falls es dazu kommt...



In anderen Ländern sieht man auch im Normalbetrieb die Armee zusammen mit der Polizei patrouillieren. 



			
				https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/panorama/ticker-corona-virus-montag-sechzehnter-maerz-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> 22:36 Uhr | *Frankreich - 100.000 Polizisten sollen Ausgangssperre durchsetzen*
> 
> Frankreich will 100.000 Polizisten mobilisieren, um die weitgehende Ausgangssperre im Land durchzusetzen. Das teilt das Innenministerium mit.



Haben wir in Deutschland überhaupt so viele, nachdem da jahrelang gespart wurde?


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Personaldecke der Polizei ist dünn und wird aufgrund von Infekten sicherlich nicht stärker. Unsere Freunde und Helfer werden daher sicherlich Besseres und Wichtigeres zu tun haben, als systematisch während einer Ausgangssperre exzessive Gassigeher und renitente Jogger zu kontrollieren oder penibel zu zählen, ob irgendwo tatsächlich maximal fünf oder nicht vielleicht doch sechs Leute zusammen stehen.
> 
> Da wird wohl eher nach offenkundig größeren Zusammenrottungen (z.B. den hier bereits vermuteten "Corona-Parties")  und nach Leuten geschaut, welche die derzeitige Situation ausnutzen möchten, um ihre arbiträre Vorstellung von Gütergemeinschaft umzusetzen. Außerdem muss der Schwarzmarkt für Atemmasken und Klopapier im Auge behalten werden.



Ob es nur bei der Polizei bleibt? Nicht das bald Panzer auffahren demnächst und sich das Militär einschaltet.


----------



## Downsampler (17. März 2020)

Das mit den Polizisten ist ja lustig. Da herrscht Ausgangssperre und die laufen draußen rum und stecken sich gegenseitig mit Corona an....


----------



## Elistaer (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern sieht man auch im Normalbetrieb die Armee zusammen mit der Polizei patrouillieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Haben wir in Deutschland überhaupt so viele, nachdem da jahrelang gespart wurde?


Die Bundeswehr darf in Deutschland laut dem Grundgesetz nicht im Land agieren da braucht es sehr scharfe Regeln das dies möglich ist. In Österreich sieht das anders aus da macht das Bundesheer auch Grenzschutz Dienst in der 30 km Zone. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern sieht man auch im Normalbetrieb die Armee zusammen mit der Polizei patrouillieren.


Ja aber in Deutschland wird damit schon fast ein politisches Tabu gebrochen. Art 35 GG gibt das zwar her, aber die Streitkräfte im Inneren für sowas einzusetzen wäre vollkommen neu in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik. 

Auf einem gepackten Rucksack sitze ich übrigens noch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Um mal meine eigene Frage zu zitiern.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungsberichte, wie lange die Symptome so beim milden Verlauf (leichtes Fieber, fast kein Husten) anhalten?



Mittlerweile habe ich da was gefunden:


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-user-fragen-antworten-102.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Experten gehen davon aus, dass bis zu 14 Tage zwischen Ansteckung und Ausbruch der Krankheit vergehen können, in den meisten Fällen liegt die Inkubationszeit bei zwei bis zehn Tagen. Davon kann es immer Abweichungen geben, in sehr seltenen Einzelfällen kann eine Inkubationszeit also auch mal sehr viel länger dauern.
> 
> Ende Februar erklärte die Weltgesundheitsorganisation, dass sich Betroffene mit einem leichten Krankheitsverlauf in der Regel binnen zwei Wochen erholten. Bei Patienten mit einem schweren Verlauf dauere es zwischen drei und sechs Wochen, bis die Krankheit wieder abklinge. Wahrscheinlich seien die Betroffenen während der gesamten Erkrankungszeit ansteckend.



Link: Corona in Sachsen: User fragen, wir antworten | MDR.DE


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2020)

In solch einer Situation ist es denke ich mal unausweichlich. Bundeswehr wird auch eingesetzt werden demnächst, wenn mal Panik ausbricht weil alles schlimmer wird, dann....


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Art 35 GG gibt das zwar her, aber die Streitkräfte im Inneren für sowas einzusetzen wäre vollkommen neu in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik.



Auch die Grenzkontrollen so sind neu:
Grenzkontrollen wegen Corona: Wer noch reisen darf | LTO.de


----------



## Downsampler (17. März 2020)

Der Kerl hier macht sogar schon Geld mit dem Virus:

CORONA.film | Indiegogo


----------



## Elistaer (17. März 2020)

Mein Bruder wäre eigentlich in der Kaserne ist heute früh los gefahren und heute Abend wieder zu Hause keine  Ahnung was da bei der Marine gerade läuft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Der Kerl hier macht sogar schon Geld mit dem Virus:
> 
> CORONA.film | Indiegogo



Wobei das auch sehr fragwürdig ist:


> 40.000 Euros for travel



Insbesondere wo gerade nichts mit travel ist.




Elistaer schrieb:


> Mein Bruder wäre eigentlich in der Kaserne ist heute früh los gefahren und heute Abend wieder zu Hause keine Ahnung was da bei der Marine gerade läuft.



Zwei Wochen mit dem U-Boot abtauchen.


----------



## Elistaer (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das auch sehr fragwürdig ist:
> 
> 
> Insbesondere wo gerade nicht mit travel ist.


Hör auf mit Reisen mir bluten die Ohren seit der Ansage von Frau Merkel. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ob es nur bei der Polizei bleibt? Nicht das bald Panzer auffahren demnächst und sich das Militär einschaltet.


Panzer, meine Fresse wie willst du das rechtlich rechtfertigen? 





Elistaer schrieb:


> Mein Bruder wäre eigentlich in der Kaserne ist heute früh los gefahren und heute Abend wieder zu Hause keine  Ahnung was da bei der Marine gerade läuft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


Ansteckungsgefahr für das wichtige Personal verringern...


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2020)

Coronavirus causes historic market drop, global scramble to contain 'invisible enemy' - Reuters

Auszug:

TEST, TEST, TEST’
The World Health Organization (WHO) called on all countries on Monday to ramp up testing programs as the best way to slow the advance of the pandemic.

“We have a simple message to all countries - test, test, test,” WHO Director General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus told a news conference in Geneva. “All countries should be able to test all suspected cases. They cannot fight this pandemic blindfolded.”

Hier wird kaum getestet leider. Der letzte Satz oben ist sehr wichtig, aber dies wird hier grad in großem Stil gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2020)

Hab mal grade das Funkgerät angehabt. Auf dem Prepperkanal noch nix los, nur die polnischen LKW Fahrer labern wie verrückt. Also im Moment scheint es noch keine Zombies oder Militär auf den Straßen zu geben.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Gibt auch so genug Vollidioten: Autofahrer bei Grenzkontrollen mit Axt bedroht | MDR.DE


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2020)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp für Leute, die unbedingt alles desinfizieren möchten aber nichts mehr haben.

Super Plus, Bremsenreiniger und Nitro Verdünner geht auch, nur sollte man sich danach auf jeden Fall die Hände nochmal waschen und es vielleicht nicht zu oft machen. 

Für alles was nicht brennt funktioniert Feuer auch extrem gut. (z.B. Besteck direkt vor dem Essen einmal mit dem Feuerzeug säubern)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> TEST, TEST, TEST’.


Das ganze war nur eine Übung? 

Jetzt bin  ich beruhigt!


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Hier findet man mal Zahlen zu den verfügbaren Intensiv-Betten in allen Bundesländern:
Krankenhausgesellschaft: Personal fuer Corona-Patienten in Intensivbetten fehlt | MDR.DE


Wie zuverlaessig ist der Test auf das neuartige Coronavirus eigentlich? | MDR.DE


			
				https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/ratgeber/wie-zuverlaessig-ist-der-coronatest-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die gute Nachricht zuerst: Der Test auf das neuartige Coronavirus ist recht sicher. Nach Einschätzung des Direktors vom Institut für Virologie vom Universitätsklinikum Leipzig, Uwe Liebert, zu 99,9 Prozent und nach der des Direktors vom Institut für Virologie der Technischen Universität Dresden, Alexander Dalpke, zu mehr als 97 Prozent.
> 
> Wie sicher genau – das ist noch offen. Dazu ist das Virus zu jung, gab es zu wenig Zeit, das herauszufinden. Eines aber versichert Dalpke: Das Testverfahren, das "Real Time PCR",  werde auch zum Nachweis anderer Viren verwendet. Die Sensitivitätsrate liege bei 97 oder 98 Prozent und sei sehr hoch.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Panzer, meine Fresse wie willst du das rechtlich rechtfertigen? Ansteckungsgefahr für das wichtige Personal verringern...



Es gibt die Notstandsgesetze, die auch festlegen, dass die BW im inneren eingesetzt werden _kann._ Wobei die Frage eher ist, wofür denn überhaupt. Denn für logistische Unterstützung wurde sie in der Vergangenheit (Hochwasser z. B.) herangezogen und wird sie derzeit afaik auch schon.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Im Fall der Fälle um eine Ausgangssperre durchzusetzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hier findet man mal Zahlen zu den verfügbaren Intensiv-Betten in allen Bundesländern:
> Krankenhausgesellschaft: Personal fuer Corona-Patienten in Intensivbetten fehlt | MDR.DE
> 
> 
> Wie zuverlaessig ist der Test auf das neuartige Coronavirus eigentlich? | MDR.DE



Sind aber net Freie betten oder ?


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Es sollten die belegten+freien Betten (= verfügbare Betten) sein. Gerade mal die Zahlen aus der Grafik zusammengerechnet, sind 28031.

Betten, die mangels Personal gesperrt sind, würden die Zahl verringern wie im Artikel steht.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sollten die belegten+freien Betten (= verfügbare Betten) sein.
> 
> Betten, die mangels Personal gesperrt sind, würden die Zahl verringern wie im Artikel steht.



Meines Wissen nach sind durchschnittlich 80 prozent belegt, also manche 95 bis 100 oder 65 prozent, also durchschnittlich 80 prozent sind frei.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Du meinst 20% frei.
Also etwa 5600.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du meinst 20% frei.
> Also etwa 5600.



Corona: Bund bestellt 10.000 Beatmungsgeraete der Draegerwerk AG

Laufe des Jahres halt


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6i5exbSlZ4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHa0XfqINEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-gwMGu9z2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsF6ezLOMC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wenn die Menschen schon bei Corona so hart durchdrehen, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen was passiert, wenn es mal zu einem wirklichen "Ernstfall" kommt.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2020)

Dann kommt Raubrittertum


----------



## seahawk (17. März 2020)

Unsere Maßnahmen sind lächerlich. 

Gestern waren die Kaffees mal wieder voll, die Geschäfte auch und es war ein entspannter Frühlingstag wie jeder andere. Aber klar warten wir mit effektiven Maßnahmen halt bis die Intensivbetten nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Hier ist es nicht anders, es wirkt als würden die Leute den "Extra Urlaub" gerne mitnehmen ... 
Was ich auch nicht mehr so ganz verstehe, ist dieses ständige Gelaber das die Lebensmittelversorgung gesichert sei aber seit Tagen sind bestimmte Lebensmittel ausverkauft, egal wann man in den Laden geht. Ich rechne und hoffe auf eine Ausgangssperre noch im Laufe dieser Woche. Und dem Scheuer könnte ich aufs Maul haun.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

Ja bestimmte Lebensmittel, kannst du ohne Nudelsorte X nicht überleben?


----------



## seahawk (17. März 2020)

Man muss eben einsehen, dass Menschen dumm sind: 

Gerade auf Facebook in einer Stadteilgruppe gesehen in der über die Überfüllung von Kaffees und Geschäften am Montage gesprochen wurde: 

"Nicht jeder, der hustet, hat eine ansteckende Krankheit! Ich habe COPD und ich werde - solange ich keine  Probleme habe und solange es nicht von höchster Stelle angeordnet wird -  den Teufel tun und mich zuhause isolieren."


----------



## DaXXes (17. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Hier ist es nicht anders, es wirkt als würden die Leute den "Extra Urlaub" gerne mitnehmen ...
> Was ich auch nicht mehr so ganz verstehe, ist dieses ständige Gelaber das die Lebensmittelversorgung gesichert sei aber seit Tagen sind bestimmte Lebensmittel ausverkauft, egal wann man in den Laden geht. Ich rechne und hoffe auf eine Ausgangssperre noch im Laufe dieser Woche. Und dem Scheuer könnte ich aufs Maul haun.


Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es grundsätzlich keine Nudeln und kein Klopapier mehr gibt. Da steckt ein Logistikproblem dahinter. Zum einen sind die Lager klein, ist ja alles auf just-in-time ausgelegt. Dann sind die Grenzen zu – Güterverkehr darf zwar passieren, aber der braucht jetzt länger. Und LKW-Fahrer, Lokführer sowie Supermarkt-Mitarbeiter sind sicherlich in Teilen auch von Quarantäne betroffen oder müssen daheim kleine Kinder horten, also fehlt Personal. 
Somit dauert es länger, bis nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2020)

Betrueger geben sich als Infizierte aus: Polizei warnt vor Enkeltrick mit Corona-Bezug - Baden-Wuerttemberg - Stuttgarter Nachrichten
"Enkeltrick": Berliner Polizei warnt vor Corona-Trickbetruegern  | rbb24




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ganze war nur eine Übung?
> 
> Jetzt bin  ich beruhigt!


Und die Bundeshauptstadt heißt Bonn. Muss man wissen!


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja bestimmte Lebensmittel, kannst du ohne Nudelsorte X nicht überleben?


Darum geht es doch gar nicht, sondern darum dass die Aussage(n) es würde in der Logistik alles reibungslos laufen falsch sind. Nur falls du es übersehen haben solltest:


			
				von ebay-Kleinanzeigen schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst einmal Danke an alle Hamsterkäufe, dass wir wegen euch kein Klopapier mehr haben und keine Küchenrollen.
> 
> Und  nun einen Aufruf an alle Wernauer, wer kann einem Ehepaar jeweils  zwei  Packungen Klopapier und eine Packung küchenrollen verkaufen?
> wir sind  sehr verzweifelt weil wir nirgendwo in Wernau um Wernau herum  und sonst  überall nichts mehr bekommen. Wir haben alle  Lebensmittelläden  abgeklappert ja bis nach kirchheim und Wendlingen und  nirgendwo gibt es  mehr was ich bitte euch inständig Wer ist ein  hilfsbereiter Mensch und  kann uns aushelfen.?
> ...


Quelle: Klick (die Anzeige wurde mittlerweile entfernt)

Und Dinge wie zb. Mehl sind Produkte die man für alles mögliche braucht. Ich meine, da suchen Menschen über das Internetz Klopapier (und Küchenrolle), weil sie selbst in mehrere Gemeinden alle Geschäfte abgeklappert, und nicht eine einzige Packung mehr gefunden haben.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Logistik nicht gut arbeitet, sondern, dass der Handel versagt hat.
Über JIT haben wir schon gesprochen, aber dass man die Mengen nicht sofort ganz unverzüglich beschränkt hat ist ein großes Versagen.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Boris Pistorius fordert Strafen gegen Fake News - DER SPIEGEL

Das finde ich richtig!


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja bestimmte Lebensmittel, kannst du ohne Nudelsorte X nicht überleben?



Super Kommentar ... wie ich überlebe ist mein Ding. Das sie gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen das es alles gibt ist gelogen. Darum geht es du Genie.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es grundsätzlich keine Nudeln und kein Klopapier mehr gibt. Da steckt ein Logistikproblem dahinter. Zum einen sind die Lager klein, ist ja alles auf just-in-time ausgelegt. Dann sind die Grenzen zu – Güterverkehr darf zwar passieren, aber der braucht jetzt länger. Und LKW-Fahrer, Lokführer sowie Supermarkt-Mitarbeiter sind sicherlich in Teilen auch von Quarantäne betroffen oder müssen daheim kleine Kinder horten, also fehlt Personal.
> Somit dauert es länger, bis nachgeliefert wird.



Ja ist mir Klar, mir geht es um das ständige wiederholen das es alles gibt. Es bringt einem Rentner ja nix zu lesen er kann das kaufen was er möchte aber er geht jeden Tag hin und bekommt nix.


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2020)

Gestern wieder an einem Asia-Laden vorbeigegangen, 5 und 10kg Säcke Reis in Hülle und Fülle und soviel man tragen kann.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AainIbNwIcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. März 2020)

Flüge aus Hochrisikogebieten wie der Schweiz oder dem Iran nach Deutschland laufen weiter. Das wäre nicht weiter schlimm, wenn man die Leute wie in China 14 Tage lang unter Quarantäne setzen würde. Die Leute marschieren einfach durch ohne Kontrollen


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon gepostet wurde:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Trivia*
> 
> In dem Roman  wird auch über eine der wichtigsten und gefährlichsten biologischen  Waffen Chinas geschrieben. Sie wird in der amerikanischen Erstausgabe _Gorki-400_, in den Neuauflagen *ab 1989 Wuhan-400* genannt, *weil sie in Laboren außerhalb der Stadt Wuhan entwickelt wurde*. Dies wird von manchen Medien als Vorgriff auf das Coronavirus gesehen, von anderen Medien wird aber auf gravierende Unterschiede hingewiesen


Die Augen der Dunkelheit – Wikipedia

Trotzdem schon ziemlich unheimlich, irgendwie...

Edit:



> In dem Roman „The Eyes of Darkness“ von Coontz finden sich die folgenden Textstellen:
> „_To understand that“, Dombey said, „you have to go back twenty months. It was around then that _*a Chinese scientist name Li Chen*_ defected to the United States, carrying a diskette record of _*China’s*_ most important and dangerous new biological weapon in a decade. They call the stuff ‚_*Wuhan-400*_‘ because it was developed at their _*RDNA labs outside of the city of Wuhan*_, and it was the four-hundredth viable strain of man-made microorganisms created at that research center.
> 
> _
> ...



Blog: Buch-Rezension. ǀ Prophetie, Zufall oder Insiderwissen? — der Freitag


----------



## hazelol (17. März 2020)

was ich nicht verstehe, ist wieso man das ganze jetzt nach und nach macht, unzählige experten sind sich einig und der meinung eine ausbreitung ist nicht aufzuhalten. also warum sagt man nicht direkt, alle die zuhause bleiben können, bleiben zuhause, und arbeiten von zuhause aus, jeder bürojob sollte heutzutage auch von zuhause aus ausführbar sein. 

das kommt mir alles so planlos und unkoordiniert vor. wenn ich nen feuer löschen soll und kann mit 5 mann und 5 löschern, löschen dann lösch ich mit allen gleichzeitig und hoffe das es reicht und fang nicht nacheinander an.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2020)

COVID-19-Pandemie – Wikipedia

Eine Animation welche die Ausbreitung von Corona darstellt. Allerdings nur bis zum 29.02..


----------



## tdi-fan (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9uJhuRFhik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Downsampler (17. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> COVID-19-Pandemie – Wikipedia
> 
> Eine Animation welche die Ausbreitung von Corona darstellt. Allerdings nur bis zum 29.02..



Könnte auch die Ausbreitung der "gelben Gefahr" darstellen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Schon Krass.

Edit: Die "gelbe Gefahr" lol, so ist der Name des FiFa Teams welches ich mit einem Guten Freund bei Turnieren bilde.  Wir tragen dann einmal im Jahr Verkleidungen, und da sind wir in Bananen-Kostümen unterwegs. Ist nun wohl in Zukunft nicht mehr so lustig.


----------



## Downsampler (17. März 2020)

Bananen werden immer lustig sein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Tsvcn9rR6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (17. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut euch doch an wie sich SPD und Grüne wieder schlagen und die SPD Führung momentan eher über Globalisierung und und Wirtschaftssysteme schwadroniert  - oder das akut wichtige Thema Gendergerechtigkeit "Dass wegen der Schul- und Kitaschließungen im Zuge der Corona-Krise vor  allem Mütter zu Hause blieben, zeige, "dass die Sorgearbeit nach wie vor  zu einem sehr großen Teil durch Frauen wahrgenommen wird und die  Partnerschaftlichkeit noch nicht überall Realität ist", so Giffey." 

Wenn ein Özdemir einen Söder lobt sagt das alles.


----------



## Downsampler (17. März 2020)

Wenn man weiß, wer ein Özdemir und ein Söder ist, dann sagt mir das alles.


----------



## Noofuu (17. März 2020)

Irgendwie kommt mir die ganze Aktion extrem vor oder nicht ?
Steckt hinter dem Virus der in den Medien verbreitet wird mehr , oder was wird hier getrieben ?

System Reset ?
Keine Ahnung was wirklich da ab geht aber alles so abzuriegeln ???


----------



## Downsampler (17. März 2020)

Also ich hab noch keinen Coronavirus gesehen, außer auf dem Titelblatt der BILD-Zeitung...

....das sagt mir alles.

YouTube


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Monty Python

KULT!


----------



## Redrudi (17. März 2020)

Jetzt kommen die ganz schlauen
"ZEW-Konjunkturerwartungen brechen massiv ein"  den text dazu stelle ich jetzt nicht mit rein den kann sich jeder selber erstellen.

Lufthansa plant Luftbrücke zur Warenversorgung...ist das jetzt Spaß?


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir die ganze Aktion extrem vor oder nicht ?
> Steckt hinter dem Virus der in den Medien verbreitet wird mehr , oder was wird hier getrieben ?
> 
> System Reset ?
> Keine Ahnung was wirklich da ab geht aber alles so abzuriegeln ???



Guck dir doch einfach die Situation in Italien oder in Spanien an. Das gilt es hierzulande zu verhindern. Darum muss die Ausbreitung der Infektion verlangsamt werden um die (völlige) Überlastung des Gesundheitssystems zu verhindern. Denn die würde zu vielen eigentlich vermeidbaren Todesfällen führen. 
Immer dieses unausgegorene Gemurmel und Geraune...


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Könnte auch die Ausbreitung der "gelben Gefahr" darstellen.


Ist die "gelbe Gefahr" die Simpsons Familie?


----------



## Eckism (17. März 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir die ganze Aktion extrem vor oder nicht ?
> Steckt hinter dem Virus der in den Medien verbreitet wird mehr , oder was wird hier getrieben ?
> 
> System Reset ?
> Keine Ahnung was wirklich da ab geht aber alles so abzuriegeln ???



Aluhut aufsetzen und glücklich und zufrieden weiterleben...notfalls auf die andere Seite der Erdscheibe ziehen.


----------



## seahawk (17. März 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die ganz schlauen
> "ZEW-Konjunkturerwartungen brechen massiv ein"  den text dazu stelle ich jetzt nicht mit rein den kann sich jeder selber erstellen.
> 
> Lufthansa plant Luftbrücke zur Warenversorgung...ist das jetzt Spaß?



Medikamente, Schutzmasken usw. machen wohl Sinn oder glaubst Du Deutschland ist autark?


----------



## Taskmaster (17. März 2020)

Hier weiß doch wirklich die linke Hand nicht was die rechte tut...

Corona und Ibuprofen? Fake News im Umlauf | MDR.DE


> *Corona und Ibuprofen?* *Fake News im Umlauf*
> 
> Ein jüngstes Beispiel: angebliche Forschungsergebnisse der Uniklinik Wien, wonach *Ibuprofen *die Anfälligkeit für eine Coronavirus-Infektion erhöhe. Die Uniklinik betont: Das sei frei erfunden.



Coronavirus: WHO raet bei Verdacht von Ibuprofen ab - WELT


> *WHO rät von Einnahme von Ibuprofen bei Coronaverdacht ab*
> 
> Es gebe zwar keine neuen Studien, aus denen hervorgehe, dass Ibuprofen mit höher Sterblichkeit verbunden sei, sagte WHO-Sprecher Christian Lindmeier am Dienstag in Genf.
> 
> Aber die Experten prüften die Lage zur Zeit. *„Wir raten, im Verdachtsfall Paracetamol und nicht Ibuprofen einzunehmen“*, sagte Lindmeier. Dies beziehe sich ausschließlich auf die Einnahme ohne ärztlichen Rat, betonte er.



Völlig gaga. Zeit für einen Bunker auf der Rückseite des Mondes.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hier weiß doch wirklich die linke Hand nicht was die rechte tut...
> 
> Corona und Ibuprofen? Fake News im Umlauf | MDR.DE
> 
> ...



Das finde ich sehr schlimm. Immer dieses Ja - Nein - Vielleicht ... das Rumeiern ist absolut Kacke!


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Von Ischgl verbreitete sich Covid-19 in ganz Europa


----------



## -Shorty- (17. März 2020)

Na, das werden die Isländer aber nicht gern lesen:

"_*Am Morgen des 5. März zieht Island Konsequenzen: Das Skigebiet wird zu einem Risikogebiet wie der Iran und das chinesische Wuhan erklärt.*_"

So schnell wird aus Ischgl Island, lol. Top Artikel. 

"_*Update: Weil sich ein Anästhesist des Salzburger Uniklikums (LKH) in Ischgl angesteckt und danach normal zur Arbeit erschienen ist, sind einem Bericht des ORF zufolge dort 33 Ärzte, 53 Pflegepersonen, 18 Patienten, drei Flugsanitäter und ein Pilot unter Quarantäne. *_"

Keine Witze über das Uniklikum!

So,  wir waschen uns einfach die Hände und wiegen uns in Sicherheit... 
Scheint wohl doch etwas komplizierter... kann natürlich auch sein, dass man sich da untereinander mit Küsschen begrüßt... aber ich halte solche Fälle für besonders problematisch. Nicht nur wegen der Verbreitung, sondern weil hier Fachleute in besonders sensiblen Bereichen genauso angesteckt werden wie die Kassiererin im Netto.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hier weiß doch wirklich die linke Hand nicht was die rechte tut...
> 
> Corona und Ibuprofen? Fake News im Umlauf | MDR.DE
> 
> ...



Bitte die Artikel gründlich und bis zum Schluss lesen. Obwohl die Unsitte, überall mitten in den Text irgendwelche Kästen mit  Fotostrecken, Werbeanzeigen oder Verweisen auf weitere Artikel einzubauen, es manchmal gar nicht leicht macht zu sehen, wo der Artikel tatsächlich zu Ende ist. Zugegeben.

Die Fake News behauptete, Ibuprofen würde die *Anfälligkeit* für eine Infektion mit SARS-CoV-2 erhöhen. Dem ist entschieden widersprochen worden. Aber beide Artikel berichten übereinstimmend (!), dass bei einer bestehenden (!) "Corona-Infektion" trotzdem besser kein Ibuprofen genommen werden sollte. Weil dessen blutgerinnungshemmende Wirkung das Risiko von Komplikationen (in Form innerer Blutungen) erhöhen könnte.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. März 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> "_*Update: Weil sich ein Anästhesist des Salzburger Uniklikums (LKH) in Ischgl angesteckt und danach normal zur Arbeit erschienen ist, sind einem Bericht des ORF zufolge dort 33 Ärzte, 53 Pflegepersonen, 18 Patienten, drei Flugsanitäter und ein Pilot unter Quarantäne. *_"



Sind schon mehrere, auch am AKH in Wien: Die Ärzte dort waren vor einer Woche auf einem Kongress in St. Anton am Arlberg (inzwischen Sperrgebiet!),
und haben (noch Symptom-frei) ihren Dienst im Krankenhaus wieder angetreten. Eine Ärztin liegt inzwischen auf der Intensiv. Tests auf Corona bei Personal und Ärzten laufen.

KH Waidhofen-Thaya - Infektion einer Führungskraft.

KH Bad Ischl -> Gynäkologie dicht, Personal und Ärzte in Quarantäne.

LKH Hartberg, Steiermark -> "vom Netz genommen", auch bei  Ärzten und Personal in anderen steirischen Krankenhäusern sind Fälle aufgetaucht.

Mehr als hundert Ärzte waren bereits in Quarantäne und haben zT. ihren Dienst wieder angetreten.

Außerdem scheint es aktuell einen leichten Engpass an Masken, Einweganzügen, u. a. zu geben.

----
In Moskau ziehen Bauarbeiter im Schnellverfahren ein eigenes "Krankenhaus" für Coronafälle hoch - ähnlich wie vor Wochen in China.


----------



## Mahoy (17. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Trotzdem schon ziemlich unheimlich, irgendwie...



Allerdings kein unglaublicher und schon gar kein unerklärlicher Zufall.

Viele große Epidemien in der Geschichte waren Atemwegserkankungen. Das spiegelt sich in der Literatur wieder, wo wegen mangelnder Hygiene und/oder Geschlechtsverkehr übertragene Krankheiten einfach nicht sexy sind und sich Leser sagen könnten, sie würde es nicht treffen. Aber Atmen ... Atmen muss jeder.

Das gilt erst recht, wenn es um virale oder bakteriologische Kampfstoffe aus dem Labor geht, denn die hauen als Thema für Autoren ja erst dann richtig rein, wenn sie über die Luft übertragbar und dann ebenfalls (hauptsächlich) über die Atemwege aufgenommen werden.

2020 ist das Datum, welches tausendfach als magischer Zukunftszeitpunkt verwendet wurde, wenn man eine schicke Zahl haben wollte und die runde 2000 schon zu dicht (in der Regel < 20 Jahre) dran war. 

Die Chinesen waren schon immer die Bösen, die so etwas entwickeln - wenn's nicht gerade die Russen oder die eigene Regierung war.
Und wenn Autoren etwas in China verorten, fällt die Wahl auch verblüffend häufig auf Wuhan, wenn Peking oder Shanghai ein zu offensichtlich sind - ein wenig so, wie die Wahl oft auf Chicago fällt, wenn New York oder Washington D.C. gerade medial überstrapaziert wirken. Außerdem liegt es praktisch im geographischen Herzen Chinas - also genau dort, wo Sauron sitzen würde, wenn's Mordor wäre, mwuharharrharrr ... 
Auch war es um die 80er herum, als das vorher nahezu komplett isolierte China überhaupt erst wieder so etwas wie internationale Präsenz gewann und die Welt langsam merkte, dass da nicht nur Millionen Menschen mit Holzhacken den Boden beackern, sondern nach jahrzehntelangem Rückwärtskurs der technologische Anschluss gesucht wird.

Und Koontz, der quasi ein Inbegriff der Massenproduktion von Bestsellern nach Schema F ist, war ein Meister darin, Versatzstücke zu verwenden, die entweder allgemein bekannt oder gerade sehr präsent sind und damit beim Leser ein wohliges "Ja, da habe ich schon mal von gehört!"-Gefühl auslösen.
Das Ist ein bisschen wie mit dem Geschreibsel von Nostradamus: Wenn man alles Mögliche mal zum Thema gemacht hat, findet sich in der Zukunft bestimmt ein Ereignis, das verblüffende Parallelen aufweist.

Huch, mir fällt gerade auf, dass sogar von mir Hobby-Schreiberling 2002/2003 passend zur SARS-COV-Pandemie ein Roman veröffentlicht wurde, der eine Pandemie zum Thema hat. Geschrieben hatte ich den schon mindestens vier Jahre vorher. Woher ich das nur wieder wusste?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Woher ich das nur wieder wusste?



Das hast du von Bill Gates. Der hat den Virus schon vor langer Zeit entwickelt.


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Weil dessen blutgerinnungshemmende Wirkung das Risiko von Komplikationen (in Form innerer Blutungen) erhöhen könnte.



Das sollte dann wohl auch grundsätzlich für alle blutverdünnenden Medikamente gelten, also wo zb. auch Acetylsalicylsäure enthalten ist (HerzAss, Thomapyrin, Aspirin, Alka-Seltzer, usw)


----------



## Adi1 (17. März 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die ganz schlauen
> "ZEW-Konjunkturerwartungen brechen massiv ein"  den text dazu stelle ich jetzt nicht mit rein den kann sich jeder selber erstellen.
> 
> Lufthansa plant Luftbrücke zur Warenversorgung...ist das jetzt Spaß?



Nö,
 jetzt beginnt die Party erstmal so richtig 

Osterferferien und dgl. kannst du jetzt schon streichen.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2020)

Den Gul Dukat der deutschen Politik hat's jetzt scheinbar auch erwischt: Friedrich Merz positiv auf Coronavirus getestet - DER SPIEGEL

Das wird ein anschauliches Beispiel, ob Geld schneller Krankheiten heilen kann.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (17. März 2020)

Einbrechen dürfte zur Zeit generell schwierig sein...


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> [...]
> Und Koontz, der quasi ein Inbegriff der Massenproduktion von Bestsellern nach Schema F ist, war ein Meister darin, Versatzstücke zu verwenden, die entweder allgemein bekannt oder gerade sehr präsent sind und damit beim Leser ein wohliges "Ja, da habe ich schon mal von gehört!"-Gefühl auslösen.[...]



... dabei war er bis Ende der 90er/Anfang der 2000er noch ziemlich gut. Aber stimmt schon, danach ist er zunehmend vom Bereich des Fantastischen (und manchmal Horror) hin zu 08/15-Actionthrillern gekommen.

/edit: @Two-Face: Also wirklich, dieser bösartige Diss gegen Gul Dukat ist wirklich nicht angebracht!


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Den Gul Dukat der deutschen Politik hat's jetzt scheinbar auch erwischt: Friedrich Merz positiv auf Coronavirus getestet - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Das wird ein anschauliches Beispiel, ob Geld schneller Krankheiten heilen kann.



Haha made my day  ,  gul dukat  


Der wird bestimmt viel twittern und Co


----------



## Adi1 (17. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Den Gul Dukat der deutschen Politik hat's jetzt scheinbar auch erwischt: Friedrich Merz positiv auf Coronavirus getestet - DER SPIEGEL



Der will doch nur das Beste für unser Land. 

Eine liberale Steuerreform etwa,

solche Privatjets sind auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Coronavirus: RKI stuft Gefaehrdung als "hoch" ein | tagesschau.de




INU.ID schrieb:


> Das sollte dann wohl auch grundsätzlich für alle blutverdünnenden Medikamente gelten, also wo zb. auch Acetylsalicylsäure enthalten ist (HerzAss, Thomapyrin, Aspirin, Alka-Seltzer, usw)



Davon wird auch kein einigen Krankheiten abgeraten.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Moment haben die polischen Einbrecherbanden auch ein Problem.  Die bekommen ihr geklautes Zeug nicht mehr raus.



Mein Vater meinte vorhin, das es die letzten Wochen im Dorf auch eine Einbruchsserie gab, die jetzt erst mal vorbei ist. 

Auch die Zahl der Autodiebstähle dürfte deutlich sinken. Bin schon auf die PKS nächstes Jahr gespannt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Jens Lehmann stellt den Shutdown in Frage  -
	Fussball -
	Bild.de
Ist nur aus der Bild. Und ich hab nicht geschaut ob es hier schon gepostet wurde.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2020)

Ach, der Lehmann --  ach, die Bild.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bitte die Artikel gründlich und bis zum Schluss lesen. Obwohl die Unsitte, überall mitten in den Text irgendwelche Kästen mit Fotostrecken, Werbeanzeigen oder Verweisen auf weitere Artikel einzubauen, es manchmal gar nicht leicht macht zu sehen, wo der Artikel tatsächlich zu Ende ist. Zugegeben.



Den Ball spiele ich mal direkt zurück.
Der Witz ist: als ich den Artikel am 14.03 zu meinen Bookmarks hinzufügte (bin selbst Risikopatient und muss einfach auf dem Laufenden sein), war dieser kleine Absatz:


> Verschiedene Gesundheitsexperten raten dennoch dazu, bei Fieber Paracetamol zu nehmen. Ibuprofen und Aspirin hemmten die Blutgerinnung und seien möglicherweise nicht hilfreich.


nicht enthalten. Wäre es so gewesen, hätte mich das gar nicht auf den Plan gerufen. Da hat der MDR wohl mal wieder seine Berichterstattung nachträglich modifiziert.
Aber auch nur in so weit, dass "verschiedene Gesundheitsexperten" doch noch eine andere Meinung zum Thema besitzen würden.
Natürlich ohne irgendein Zeichen, dass der Artikel ein Update erfahren hätte.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Fake News behauptete, Ibuprofen würde die Anfälligkeit für eine Infektion mit SARS-CoV-2 erhöhen. Dem ist entschieden widersprochen worden. Aber beide Artikel berichten übereinstimmend (!), dass bei einer bestehenden (!) "Corona-Infektion" trotzdem besser kein Ibuprofen genommen werden sollte. Weil dessen blutgerinnungshemmende Wirkung das Risiko von Komplikationen (in Form innerer Blutungen) erhöhen könnte.



Siehe oben: da gab es keinerlei Übereinstimmung und die Fake News lautete auch vollkommen anders. Mich wundert langsam echt nichts mehr.

Hier zu der verteilten angeblichen "Fake News", die vor 2-3 Tagen "bekämpft" gehörte:



			
				WELT schrieb:
			
		

> *„Die haben festgestellt“, sagt die Frau, „dass die Leute, die mit diesen schweren Symptomen in die Klinik eingeliefert wurden, mehr oder weniger alle daheim Ibuprofen vorher genommen hatten.“* Weiter heißt es, *„die“ im Labor hätten Hinweise darauf gefunden, dass Ibuprofen die Vermehrung des Virus beschleunige. Deshalb würden Ärzte der Uniklinik davon abraten, Ibuprofen zu nehmen; stattdessen solle man zu anderen schmerzlindernden Medikamenten greifen*. Die Absenderin bittet darum, die Nachricht weiterzuverbreiten.



Auch wenn sie fachlich vielleicht nicht exakt ist, so ist der Grundgehalt der Aussage aber stand der Empfehlung der WHO seit heute: Wer Ibuprofen während einer Corona-Infektion einnimmt, erkrankt scheinbar schwerer.

Und noch am Rande: auch für eine mögliche erhöhte Anfälligkeit gibt es zumindest (wenn auch dezente, aber diese Schiene war ja auch gar nicht die eigentliche "Fake"-Problematik) Hinweise:


			
				WELT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee: Auf der Zelloberfläche befinden sich sogenannte ACE-Rezeptoren, an die das ACE-Enzym bindet. Genau diese Rezeptoren nutzt das Coronavirus, um in die Zellen einzudringen. ACE-Hemmer fangen das ACE-Enzym ab, die ACE-Rezeptoren bleiben frei und die Viren können leichter eindringen. Es könnte sogar so sein, dass die Zellen die Zahl der Rezeptoren erhöhen, wenn das Enzym abgefangen wird. Damit hätten die Viren noch mehr Eintrittsmöglichkeiten in die Zelle.
> 
> Einer unbestätigten Hypothese zufolge soll Ibuprofen einen ähnlichen Effekt haben. Noch ist allerdings nicht überprüft worden, ob das stimmt. Der „Lancet“-Artikel ist ausdrücklich als Hypothese formuliert. Denn für eine harte wissenschaftliche Studie ist die Zahl der involvierten Patienten viel zu niedrig: Die Forscher betrachten lediglich Krankheitsverläufe von 32 chinesischen Patienten, die in den vergangenen Wochen auf der Intensivstation verstarben.
> 
> ...


https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S2213-2600(20)30116-8


Die Jagt nach der Ibuprofen-Fake News war also eigentlich selbst eine einzige Fake News. Man könnte maximal beanstanden, dass die abgesetzte Warnung nicht wirklich gut recherchiert war (und sie liest sich tatsächlich so, als hätte irgendeine Trulla eine Verwandte in der Klinik angerufen, die ihr wahrscheinlich etwas Richtiges aus dem Nähkästchen des Klinikbetriebs erzählt hat, sie jedoch zu doof für eine 1:1-Wiedergabe gewesen ist). Aber so auch die Artikel der angeblichen "Jäger". 

Es ist momentan schlicht und ergreifend keine besonders gute Idee, sich in der momentanen Situation bei Erkältungssymptomen mit Ibuprofen zuzuballern. Paracetamol is the way to go.

Es bleibt dabei: Irrenhaus (scheinbar ganz besonders auch ein mediales)!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. März 2020)

Offenbar hilft ein kubanisches Medikament bei Corona.

Interferon Alfa 2-B: Conozca el medicamento cubano que ayudo a China a salir del coronavirus y esta en Venezuela La iguana TV


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, der Lehmann --  ach, die Bild.



Ich sagte ja, nur aus der Bild 

In Schleswig Holstein greift man endlich durch, aber Friseure bleiben offen ... lol


----------



## DaXXes (17. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Medikamente, Schutzmasken usw. machen wohl Sinn oder glaubst Du Deutschland ist autark?



Der Frachtverkehr war und ist nie in Frage gestellt, also braucht es auch keine „Luftbrücke“. Die Schlagzeile ist Mumpitz.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

OEsterreich: UEberwachung der Ausgangssperre auch mit Mobilfunkdaten - ComputerBase


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2020)

Momentan kommt man sich vor wie in zwei Welten. Im einen Geschäfft Absperrband vorm Tresen, damit man den Verkäufern nicht näher als 2 m kommen kann und auch die Kunden halten Abstand zueinander. Im nächsten Geschäfft nichts und man muss aufpassen das einem die anderen Kunden nicht auf die Füße latschen.


----------



## seahawk (17. März 2020)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Der Frachtverkehr war und ist nie in Frage gestellt, also braucht es auch keine „Luftbrücke“. Die Schlagzeile ist Mumpitz.



Natürlich ist gerade der Luftfrachtverkehr jetzt beeinträchtigt, weil die Kapazität im Bauch der Passagierflieger jetzt fehlt. Abgesehen davon dürfte jetzt bei vielen Dingen eine Nachfrage nach schnellst möglicher Lieferung bestehen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

*Bund und Länder beschließen Krankenhaus-Notfallplan*

_18:15 Uhr_
Angesichts steigender Zahlen an Infizierten wollen Bund und Länder die stationäre Krankenhausversorgung ausweiten. Um Kliniken zu entlasten, die sich auf den Aufbau von Intensivkapazitäten konzentrieren, müssten an anderen Kliniken und gegebenenfalls provisorischen weiteren Standorten wie Hotels oder umgerüsteten Hallen zusätzliche Betten- und Behandlungskapazitäten - bis hin zur Verdoppelung - aufgebaut werden. Das geht aus einem "Grobkonzept Infrastruktur Krankenhaus" hervor, auf das sich Bund und Länder verständigt haben. Demnach sollen unter anderem Rehabilitationseinrichtungen, Hotels oder größere Hallen umgerüstet werden, um dort die zahlreichen leichteren Behandlungsverläufe zu versorgen.
Zur Steigerung der Beatmungskapazität plane das Bundesgesundheitsministerium mit den Gesundheitsministern der Länder bis Anfang nächster Woche, wann die vom Bund beschafften Beatmungsgeräte unterschiedlicher Kategorien wo eingesetzt werden können. Die Länder sollten mit ihren Kliniken, die über Intensivkapazitäten verfügen, Pläne für zusätzliche provisorische Intensivkapazitäten erarbeiten. Alle Kliniken und Einrichtungen des Gesundheitswesens sollten "ihre Lagerbestände, Altbestände und Keller durchforsten" nach Betten, Liegen oder Beatmungsgeräten, die zusätzlich genutzt werden könnten, heißt es weiter.


Zum Thema Flieger: EU-Vergaberecht: Geisterfluege in der Corona-Krise | LTO.de


Edit: Saechsischer Hilfsfond soll Unternehmen, Freiberuflern & Co. helfen | MDR.DE

Über 40 Kilometer Stau an der Grenze: Chaos auf der A4 - DRK-Versorgungszug unterwegs | MDR.DE


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2020)

Suhl ist auch mal wieder in den Nachrichten. Ich weis, böse Quelle, aber anderweitig greifen die Filter sehr gut.

„Schutzsuchende“ randalieren mit IS-Fahne und Kindern als Schutzschilde gegen Quarantaeneauflagen


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2020)

Grad auf dem Sender Welt gehört: Unter optimalen Bedingungen kann das Virus bis zu 2 Tage auf Oberflächen (zb. Verpackungen) überleben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Grad auf dem Sender Welt gehört: Unter optimalen Bedingungen kann das Virus bis zu 2 Tage auf Oberflächen (zb. Verpackungen) überleben.



Nachdem das einer der großen unbekannten Streitpunkte war zwischen gefühlt 10 Minuten und 10 Tagen - wie ist die Information entstanden bzw. was ist die Quelle? Gabs entsprechende Experimentreihen? Und wenn ja - wie sind die Zahlen - beispielsweise wie viel Prozent aller Viren einer Oberfläche sind nach welcher Zeit unter welchen Bedingungen genau noch infektiös - oder wenigstens welche kontaminierten Oberflächen sind wie lange bei Temperatur x und Luftfeuchte y noch infektiös?

Weil ohne diese Details ist die ganze Sache wieder völlig für die Fische...


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. März 2020)

Eben auf dem Heimweg eine riesige Gruppe Jugendlicher gesehen, die keine Armlänge Abstand untereinander hielten. Da hätte man sich die Schulschließungen auch sparen können.

Vermutlich ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis wir Ausgangsverbote unter Auflagen bekommen werden.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. März 2020)

*Offizielle Zahlen aus Österreich:*

Hier ist die aktuelle Covid-19 Tabelle + Extrapolation bis 31.03.2020 vom öst. Sozialministerium. [Google Docs]
(Stand 17.03. - 15:00 Uhr)

Ich denke bei der Prognose sind die aktuellen Anti-Virus Maßnahmen 
und deren Auswirkungen schon mit eingerechnet worden.

*Bis 31. März erwartet man in Österreich circa 18.200 Fälle.*
Kann sich aber natürlich noch ändern.


----------



## Redrudi (17. März 2020)

Wenn ihr denkt das nach der Krise alles vorbei ist: Gabriel Felbermayr, Präsident des Kieler Instituts für Weltwirtschaft (IfW) "Ich fürchte, diese Rezession wird die Mutter aller Rezessionen"

hier der ganze text:
IfW-Praesident erwartet schwere Wirtschaftsrezession

 quelle :wirtschaft.com


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

*Einschränkungen könnten länger dauern*

Laut Robert Koch-Institut könnte es nötig sein, dass die von Deutschland und anderen Staaten verhängten Einschränkungen zwei Jahre in Kraft bleiben müssen. "Im extremen Fall bestünde diese Möglichkeit", sagte RKI-Chef Wieler. Die Lage müsse immer wieder neu bewertet werden. Man wisse, dass Pandemien in Wellen verliefen. Deren Geschwindigkeit kenne man aber nicht genau. Es werde Jahre dauern, bis der erwartete Infektionsanteil von 60 bis 70 Prozent erreicht sei. Die Dauer hänge außerdem stark davon ab, wann ein Impfstoff eingesetzt werden könne. Dies könne im kommenden Jahr der Fall sein.

Coronavirus: RKI stuft Gefaehrdung als "hoch" ein | tagesschau.de






Rolk schrieb:


> Suhl ist auch mal wieder in den Nachrichten. Ich weis, böse Quelle, aber anderweitig greifen die Filter sehr gut.
> 
> „Schutzsuchende“ randalieren mit IS-Fahne und Kindern als Schutzschilde gegen Quarantaeneauflagen



Muss man aber trotzdem nicht sie AfD-Seiten nehmen. Da werden viele Fakenews erfunden oder Fakten verdreht. Alleine die Zahl der Personen stimmt überhaupt nicht. 

Gesundheit - Suhl - Coronavirus: Stoerungen in Fluechtlings-Erstaufnahmestelle - Gesundheit - SZ.de
Gesundheit - Suhl - Polizei holt Stoerer aus Aaufnahmeeinrichtung fuer Fluechtlinge - Gesundheit - SZ.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr denkt das nach der Krise alles vorbei ist: Gabriel Felbermayr, Präsident des Kieler Instituts für Weltwirtschaft (IfW) "Ich fürchte, diese Rezession wird die Mutter aller Rezessionen"



Deflationärer Schock (seit ner Woche), dann Inflationärer Schock (ich schätze Q4/2020), dann Stagflation und darauf folgende Depression (2021). So der Fahrplan der nächsten 1-2 Jahre.
Um da rauszukommen gibts dann irgendeine Form der Enteignung (wie immer wenns soweit kommt in der Geschichte). Währungsreformen mit ungünstigsten Wechselkursen (natürlich nur für Guthaben, Schulden bleiben erhalten), Goldverbote, Hyperinflationen, Zwangshypotheken und so weiter. Welche Kombination da kommt werden wir sehen aber "weiter wie bisher" geht definitiv nicht mehr.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass wir am Ende nicht wieder mit irgendner sozialwirtschaftlichen Planwirtschaft da stehen oder noch schlimmer wieder eine starke Persönlichkeit alles an sich reißt.

So blöd sich das aktuell anhört - aber die Pandemie ist dagegen wirklich ein winziges Problemchen. Die kommende Wirtschaftskrise wird die Leute/Gesellschaft deutlich härter treffen. Wird interessant zu sehen was die Leute so machen wenn nicht nur Klopapier aus ist sondern die Läden mal 2-3 Wochen komplett zu bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Grad auf dem Sender Welt gehört: Unter optimalen Bedingungen kann das Virus bis zu 2 Tage auf Oberflächen (zb. Verpackungen) überleben.



Was sollen das denn für optimale Bedingungen sein? Und wo sollen die existieren?
Ich hab heute von einem Virologen gehört, dass bei trockenen, warmen Bedingungen maximal Minuten bleiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2020)

"[...]weiß man, dass der Erreger auf     Gegenständen ca. 48 Stunden überleben kann und ansteckend ist. Weitere Versuche wurden     gemacht, um zu testen, wie lange das Virus in Stuhl und in Urin überleben kann. In Urin     wurden 24 Stunden ermittelt, in Stuhl von Patienten mit Durchfall überlebte das Virus 4     Tage. Sind Oberflächen vom Stuhl solcher Betroffenen verschmutzt, so besteht vermutlich     noch 4 Tage lang ein Infektionsrisiko. Diese Studienergebnisse zeigen die enorme     Wichtigkeit von Desinfektion und Reinigung in den Krankenhäuser, und das häufige     gründliche Händewaschen für alle Menschen, die direkten Kontakt mit Betroffenen haben."

Der Text ist 17 Jahre alt und von CoV-1.
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich dass all das für CoV-2 in sehr ähnlicher Weise gilt da die Hülle der Erreger dahingehend bei allen Coronaviren die gleichen Eigenschaften hat.

Das ist aber halt keine neue Erkenntnis - wenns nix genaueres gibt wollte nur wieder einer Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. März 2020)

Das RKI oder besser deren Leiter, Prof. Dr. Lothar H. Wieler hat doch heute erst gesagt das solche Tests unter Laborbedingungen stattfinden, deswegen sei es wahrscheinlicher das die Viren nicht so lange überleben auf Flächen.


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gabs entsprechende Experimentreihen?


Ich habs nur am Rand mitbekommen, aber vermutlich schon. Es gab Angaben zu Oberflächen aus Kupfer, oder auch Karton oder Kunststoff. Ich denke da wird es entsprechende Versuche gegeben haben.

Ob jetzt speziell für Corona weiß ich nicht, vielleicht ist das aber auch gar nicht nötig, da COVID-19 ja nicht der erste Virus ist (bin kein Virologe^^).


Threshold schrieb:


> Was sollen das denn für optimale Bedingungen sein? Und wo sollen die existieren?


Ich  weiß nicht mehr ob Karton oder Kunststoff die optimale Oberfläche war,  und von anderen Bedingungen wurde auch nichts gesagt. Ich meine im  Zusammenhang mit Kupfer wurde was von 4h gesagt. Und vermutlich muß es  schattig sein, da UV-Strahlung "desinfizierend" wirkt.

Dass das Virus "an der Luft" normalerweise schnell stirbt wurde auch gesagt, aber unter optimalen Bedingungen (wie auch immer die aussehen) kann es (bzw. vermutlich Viren allgemein) eben bis zu 2 Tagen überleben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dass das Virus "an der Luft" normalerweise schnell stirbt wurde auch gesagt



Viren haben an trockener Luft draußen traditionell ganz schlechte Karten da sowohl der Luftsauerstoff als auch die UV-Strahlung sie in kürzester Zeit umlegt. Wenns dagegen ein lange geschlossener (schlecht gelüfteter) Raum ist wo jemand aufn Tisch hustet ist das weder trocken noch kommt da UV-Strahlung hin noch kommt Sauerstoff an den Virus (der in seiner Wasserblase schwimmt). Letzteres dürften in etwa die "optimalen Bedingungen" sein.


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Muss man aber trotzdem nicht sie AfD-Seiten nehmen. Da werden viele Fakenews erfunden oder Fakten verdreht. Alleine die Zahl der Personen stimmt überhaupt nicht.



Eigentlich stimmt das genau überein. Deine Links beziehen sich lediglich auf die Montäglichen Aktivitäten und Tichys hat die Mitläufer nicht verschwiegen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

Naja die Wirtschaft, es ist doch schon lange Zeit für einen New Deal.
Der Staat könnte de facto erstmal ganz heftig bauen.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. März 2020)

Corona-Krise: so will Deutschland Krankenhaeuser aufruesten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja die Wirtschaft, es ist doch schon lange Zeit für einen New Deal.



Es gibt keinen Deal der das System noch retten könnte. Was ich erwarte steht ja schon im Post #1855.

Es geht offenbar schneller als ich dachte - die FED will Commercial Paper Funds auflegen (das ist ne Art Kreditschaffung aus dem Nirvana). Das letzte Mal ist das passiert kurz bevor Lehman gekippt ist.
Und Mnuchin will 1,2 Billionen Dollar drucken und zusätzlich Helikoptergeld verteilen (das ist so die letzte Geldbazooka die ne Zentralbank hat und das sichere Zeichen des kommenden Endes).

Was übrigens auch immer ein sicheres Indiz dafür ist dass es ungemütlich wird ist, wenn Politiker und Institutionen sich wie heute wieder in die Presse stellen und sagen "Ihr Geld ist sicher bei der Bank" und so weiter. Spätestens wenn in der BILD steht dass Aktien günstig zu haben sind kann man sicher sein dasses nochmal heftig knallt nachdem der Michel reingegangen ist.

Ist auch bezeichnend, dass gerade Italien so hart vom Virus getroffen wurde/wird. Denn die sind (nach Griechenland) die pleitesten in der EU (Staatsverschuldung plus Target2 dürften sich der 200% BIP nähern...) und reißen den Euro mit sich wenn sie fallen - blöderweise sind die aber (wirtschaftlich) 10x so groß wie griechenland, retten kann mans also auch nicht.

Vielleicht muss ich meine Zeitschiene oben doch etwas straffen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. März 2020)

"Flüchtlinge" mit ISIS-Fahne rebellieren gegen Quarantäne, drohen mit Brandstiftung, nutzen Kinder als Schutzschilde, das ganze "Demokratisierungsprogramm" eben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnGAT7awbe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: Super-Wahrheitsnews-Link für alle Quellenweiner:
Seite nicht gefunden | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

@alk
Langfristig ging es uns nach jeder Wirtschaftskrise besser.
Das Problem sind weiterhin die Zocker.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @alk
> Langfristig ging es uns nach jeder Wirtschaftskrise besser.



Absolut. Krisen sind unvermeidbar und selbstverständlich Chancen (auch die Coronakrise). Nur sieht alles danach aus, dass erstens die nun anstehende Wirtschaftskrise ein Ausmaß annehmen wird das weit über das hinausgeht was 2009 passiert ist und zweitens die Hauptprofiteure mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht das normale Volk sein wird (das ist es nie).

Ich will das auch nicht schwarzmalen (auch wenn das zugegeben so aussieht) und auch das Thema des Threads nicht zu weit verlassen. Ich habe nur manchmal das innere Bedürfnis danach Menschen aufwecken zu wollen bevor es zu spät ist. Denn wenn die Masse bemerkt hat dass Depression ist weil Montags keine Läden aufmachen, die Bank kein Geld mehr rausrückt, die gute alte Lebensversicherung insolvent ist und schlimmstenfalls der Mob auf der Straße steht mit der Mistgabel... dann ists zu spät zum jammern.
Ich sage nicht dass das alles so kommen muss (und hoffe es auch nicht) - aber es ist weitaus klüger sowas in Betracht zu ziehen und vielleicht Glück zu haben als sowas als abstrus abzutun und wenns doch passiert ganz blöd aus der Wäsche zu schauen - der Anteil letzterer Personen ist aus Erfahrung aller Vergangenen großen Depressionen über 90%. Die paar wenigen dies kommen gesehen haben und passend aufgestellt sind sind nach der Krise reich(er), die große unvorbereitete Masse ärmer. Jeder hat die Wahl... also jetzt noch.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

Was soll man denn tun? Diese Panik sorgt doch grade für die negativen Veränderungen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @alk
> Langfristig ging es uns nach jeder Wirtschaftskrise besser.
> Das Problem sind weiterhin die Zocker.


Wieso bin ich das Problem? Ich zocke übrigens grade Division 2 passend zum Thema.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2020)

Gegen welche Krise jetzt? Corona oder Wirtschaft? 

Gegen Corona brauchste nicht viel selbst zu tun. Abstand halten, nichts unnötiges machen, Hände waschen. Die üblichen Tipps. Wenn du weiter gehen willst kannste noch deinen Vitamin D3-Spiegel so auf 50 ng/l pushen um minimal resistenter gegen Viren zu werden (Früher hat man Lebertran gesoffen bei Epidemien, heute gehts etwas schmackhafter). Bringt nicht viel aber ein bisschen was.

Gegen die Wirtschaftskrise bzw. um nicht der Jockel zu sein gibts ein paar grundregeln (manche leider nicht spontan umsetzbar)
1.) Mache keine Schulden. Guthaben werden enteignet, Schulden bleiben (ja, auch in harten Inflationszeiten, das Märchen ist falsch bzw. gilt nur bei sehr geringer Inflation)
2.) Verteile dein Geld auf möglichst viele werterhaltende Assetklassen (Land, Immobilien, Edelmetalle, defensive Aktien, Sachgüter,...)
3.) Sei dir bewusst über Einnahmen und Ausgaben und sorge dafür dass du im Schnitt jeden Monat im Plus bist was deine Fixkosten angeht

Wer die Punkte erfüllt hat wird zwar in der Krise nicht reich, aber auch nicht komplett rasiert.

Weiterführende Methoden um Profit zu schlagen würden den Rahmen hier sprengen aber ganz grob: Cash is King im deflationären Schock der aktuell losgeht. Sei liquide wenn alle anderen es nicht sind. Wenn die Masse alles verkaufen muss egal zu welchem Preis sammle die oben genannten Sachwerte billig ein (kaufe wenn andere ängstlich sind sagt Buffett). Während der darauffolgenden Inflation schaust du dabei zu, wie dein Goldklotz (als Beispiel) seinen Wert vervielfacht. Nach der ganzen Scharade tauschste deinen Goldklotz gegen die neue Währung dies dann gibt ein (das ist nur ein Teil einer ganzen Strategie).

PS: Den Goldklotz haste idealerweise schon 2019 anonym gekauft als man das noch bis 10.000€ durfte und niemand weiß dass du ihn hast. Hat ja nen Grund warum man sich jetzt ausweisen muss wenn man Gold kaufen will... gaaanz bestimmt wegen "Geldwäschegefahr"... is doch klar. Hat mit Goldverboten in Depressionen natürlich nix zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

Ist keine Neuerscheinung, das hilft der Wirtschaft nicht. Noob.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Mittlerweile gibt es in Deutschland mehr aktuelle Infektionen als in China. Sind bei uns 9166  und dort 9030.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGqO0zzZfPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (17. März 2020)

Innerhalb der EU wächst wohl der Unmut gegenüber Deutschland. Zu langsam wird reagiert, bzw. gar nicht reagiert. Den entsprechenden Artikel dazu gibt es hinter einer paywall bei welt.de (werde ich an dieser Stelle nicht verlinken). 

@Incredible Alk:
Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Unbekannte Faktoren diesbezüglich. Was bleibt wenn man "über den Berg" ist, wie lange ist das Virus wirklich ansteckend, wie verläuft die Infektion/ Krankheit tatsächlich. 
Ich persönlich finde es absolut unverantwortlich das die Medien hier jeder "neuen Erkenntnis" als Sprachrohr dienen, insbesondere auch solche Medien die von der GEZ finanziert werden. Man fragt sich an dieser Stelle: Haben diese Leute selbst keine Angehörigen?
DAS verbreitet Panik - Ich behaupte ganz bewusst, damit wird jetzt Geld gemacht. Abscheulich.

€dit: Zu spät, mein Beitrag bezieht sich auf Seite 185.


----------



## fipS09 (17. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es in Deutschland mehr aktuelle Infektionen als in China. Sind bei uns 9166  und dort 9030.



Und die Leute lernen absolut nichts. Im Baumarkt bei uns gibt es gefühlt jeden Tag Umsatzrekorde weil die Leute ihren "Corona-Urlaub" fürs Heimwerken nutzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und die Leute lernen absolut nichts. Im Baumarkt bei uns gibt es gefühlt jeden Tag Umsatzrekorde weil die Leute ihren "Corona-Urlaub" fürs Heimwerken nutzen.


Was spricht dagegen in seinem Haus etwas zu bauen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen in seinem Haus etwas zu bauen?



Hab ich mit meinem Vater auch seit gestern Abend gemacht. Jetzt ist halt mal wieder Zeit dafür, wo alle Auswärtstermine abgesagt sind und man merkt, so wichtig sind die eigentlich gar nicht.
Mein Vater war  extra am Montag noch mal Schrauben besorgen. 

Wobei Baumärkte zumindest in Sachsen weiterhin offen haben dürfen: Sachsen schliesst ab Donnerstag fast alle oeffentlichen und privaten Einrichtungen | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und die Leute lernen absolut nichts. Im Baumarkt bei uns gibt es gefühlt jeden Tag Umsatzrekorde weil die Leute ihren "Corona-Urlaub" fürs Heimwerken nutzen.



Merke:
Menschen die nichts richtiges zu tun haben bauen *******. Dann sollen sie besser bauen.


Wir versuchen die Kurve abzuflachen, mit jeden menschlichen Kontakt wird diese Kurve steiler. Das stimmt.
Aber wir müssen abwägen was wir zulassen und was nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. März 2020)

Die Landesregierung in NRW hat auch durchblicken lassen, dass man sich auf eine Ausgangssperre vorbereitete. Nur will man hier nicht voranschreiten, sondern erst auf den Beschluss der entscheisungsfreudigen Bundesregierung warten.

Möchte man die Ausbreitung eindämmen, kommt man um diesen Schritt nicht mehr herum, denn bald sind dann eh alle infiziert.


----------



## Lotto (17. März 2020)

Das Baumärkte geöffnet bleiben ist doch absolut ok, irgendwoher müssen Handwerker ja ihre Materialien bekommen.
Stell dir vor du hast jetzt nen kaputten Wasserhahn und der gerufene Klemptner zuckt nur mit den Schultern weil er das Ersatzteil nicht besorgen kann.

Es gibt halt nur zwei Grundregel die man befolgen sollte: sich von anderen Menschen fernzuhalten und nicht alles mit den Händen anzufassen. Leider werden diese Regel von den wenigsten beherzigt. Heute kamen mir wieder zwei Gruppen Jugendliche (8-10 Leute, dicht an dicht) entgegen. Bin am Edeka-Parkplatz vorbeigegenagen der brechend voll war. Busse und Bahnen  an denen ich mit dem Auto vorbei bin: ebenfalls voll. Kantine hat drei Türen nebeneinander von denen heute eine offen stand. 7 von 10 Leuten haben es nicht geschafft diese Tür zu benutzen sondern die beiden geschlossenen, die sie erst mit der Hand öffnen mussten. Erst heute wird die Einreise in die EU aus Risikostaaten wie dem Iran gesperrt....kann hier noch hundert Dinge aufzählen.

Aber Hauptsache die Leute scheissen sich hier in die Hose wenn man die (mit Sicherheit) kommende Ausgangssperre in Frage stellt wenn man in Gegenden wohnt wo man locker allen Menschen aus dem Weg gehen kann.


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2020)

Du bleibst zu Hause Basta^^
Haltet euch an das was der Staat euch sagt und tanzt nicht aus der Reihe, es ist essentiell wichtig, dass wir nun alle an einem Strang ziehen.


----------



## AlphaMale (17. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tipp für Leute, die unbedingt alles desinfizieren möchten aber nichts mehr haben.
> 
> Super Plus, *Bremsenreiniger* und Nitro Verdünner geht auch, nur sollte man sich danach auf jeden Fall die Hände nochmal waschen und es vielleicht nicht zu oft machen.
> 
> Für alles was nicht brennt funktioniert Feuer auch extrem gut. (z.B. Besteck direkt vor dem Essen einmal mit dem Feuerzeug säubern)



Den würde ich gerade nicht nehmen. Der setzt Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungn frei, welche sowohl die Hautschichten durchdringen und spielnd ins Blut gelangen und sich dann anreichern. Vom Einatmen ganz zu schweigen.

Als Ersatz eine Desinfektionsmittel, würde ich konzentriertes Spülmittel empfehlen. Virus Hüllen sind von einer dünnen Fettschicht umgeben, die für die Virenhülle und für das anhaften an Wirte sehr wichtig ist. Zerstörst du die mit den in Spülmittel enthaltenen Tensiden...hat der Virus ein sehr ernsthaftes Problem.


----------



## Duvar (17. März 2020)

Was ist mit Essig für die Desinfektion? Mit Essig kann man sich auch ein Desinfektionsmittel basteln, kp wie wirksam das aber ist, müsst ihr mal googeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist mit Essig für die Desinfektion?


Is voll essig!

Mal was zum Lachen: Die ersten Kinder nutzen es schon aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du bleibst zu Hause Basta^^
> Haltet euch an das was der Staat euch sagt und tanzt nicht aus der Reihe, es ist essentiell wichtig, dass wir nun alle an einem Strang ziehen.


Wenn ich vorm Schlafen durchn Wald laufen will, laufe ich durchn Wald.

Nur weil n Teil extrem egoistisch ist, lasse ich mich nicht einsperren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2020)

Solange du direkten Zugang zum Wald hast, d.h. dahinkommst, ohne anderen Leuten zu begegnen und solange du dich nicht verausgabst (Überanstrengung => geschwächtes Immunsystem), wäre da auch nichts daran auszusetzen. Aber wenn man 83 Millionen Menschen auf die Fläche der Bundesrepublik verteilt, dann haben die meisten diese Möglichkeit nicht und in Krisenzeiten wird niemand Sonderregelungen für den einen Jogger machen, der die Möglichkeit hat und es zu Hause nicht aushält.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Sind schon mehrere, auch am AKH in Wien: Die Ärzte dort waren vor einer Woche auf einem Kongress in St. Anton am Arlberg (inzwischen Sperrgebiet!),
> und haben (noch Symptom-frei) ihren Dienst im Krankenhaus wieder angetreten. Eine Ärztin liegt inzwischen auf der Intensiv. Tests auf Corona bei Personal und Ärzten laufen.
> 
> KH Waidhofen-Thaya - Infektion einer Führungskraft.
> ...



Und DAS ist der Unterschied zwischen "ist doch nur ne Grippe", gegen die Krankenhauspersonal verpflichtend geiimpft wird und einer lebensbedrohlichen Infektion, für die es keine Impfung gibt...


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: Deutschland ordnet Einreisestopp an | tagesschau.de



Halle ruft Katastrophenfall aus_20:37 Uhr_
Die Stadt Halle hat wegen der Corona-Krise den Katastrophenfall ausgerufen. Damit könnten wirksamere Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung von SARS-CoV-2 getroffen werden, teilte Oberbürgermeister Bernd Wiegand (parteilos) mit. In Halle habe sich die Zahl der bestätigten Infektionsfälle deutlich erhöht. Einer der neu bestätigten Fälle betreffe die Mitarbeiterin eines Krankenhauses. Eine Station sei unter Quarantäne gestellt worden.
Laut Katastrophenschutzgesetz des Landes Sachsen-​Anhalt gelten besondere Regeln, wenn der Katastrophenfall ausgerufen wird. So können etwa Sperrgebiete eingerichtet werden. Menschen in einem Katastrophengebiet sind aber auch unter anderem dazu verpflichtet, Anweisungen von Einsatzleitern zu befolgen, Fahrzeuge und andere Geräte zur Katastrophenabwehr zur Verfügung zu stellen oder bestimmte Gebiete zu verlassen.


----------



## Andregee (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deflationärer Schock (seit ner Woche), dann Inflationärer Schock (ich schätze Q4/2020), dann Stagflation und darauf folgende Depression (2021). So der Fahrplan der nächsten 1-2 Jahre.
> Um da rauszukommen gibts dann irgendeine Form der Enteignung (wie immer wenns soweit kommt in der Geschichte). Währungsreformen mit ungünstigsten Wechselkursen (natürlich nur für Guthaben, Schulden bleiben erhalten), .



Schulden bleiben nicht nur erhalten, auch die unterlegen einem für den Schuldner ungünstigen Wechselkurs. Besonders dumm für jene die glaubten, das sie in überteuerten Immobilien dank niedriger Zinsen ihr Investitionsglück finden werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange du direkten Zugang zum Wald hast, d.h. dahinkommst, ohne anderen Leuten zu begegnen und solange du dich nicht verausgabst (Überanstrengung => geschwächtes Immunsystem), wäre da auch nichts daran auszusetzen.


Wenn es nicht so wäre, würde ich nicht darauf bestehen. Bereits kurz nach Sonnenuntergang sind wenige Menschen im Wald und nach 21:00 erst recht.

Bewegungsmangel ist aber auch kein Fördermittel fürs Immunsystem.


----------



## fipS09 (18. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen in seinem Haus etwas zu bauen?



Was spricht dagegen ins Kino zu gehen? Wir sprechen hier nicht vom normalen Baumarkt-Alltag, der Laden ist BRECHEND voll, um die 1.5m Markierung scheren sich die Leute überhaupt nicht.
Die Leute werden den Unsinn durchziehen bis es endlich Ausgangssperren gibt, ich verstehe es halt nicht.
Der Baumarkt ist für Notfälle geöffnet, wie Supermärkte für Lebensmittel, da geht es nicht darum mal ne Runde bummeln zu gehen weil einem die Decke auf den Kopf fällt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab ich mit meinem Vater auch seit gestern Abend gemacht. Jetzt ist halt mal wieder Zeit dafür, wo alle Auswärtstermine abgesagt sind und man merkt, so wichtig sind die eigentlich gar nicht.
> Mein Vater war  extra am Montag noch mal Schrauben besorgen.
> 
> Wobei Baumärkte zumindest in Sachsen weiterhin offen haben dürfen: Sachsen schliesst ab Donnerstag fast alle oeffentlichen und privaten Einrichtungen | MDR.DE



Ist überall so, bei uns in NRW auch. Es geht halt darum das man notwendige Dinge bekommt, nicht das man sich 1,5h beraten lässt um neues Laminat fürs Wohnzimmer zu kaufen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir versuchen die Kurve abzuflachen, mit jeden menschlichen Kontakt wird diese Kurve steiler. Das stimmt.
> Aber wir müssen abwägen was wir zulassen und was nicht.



Nach der Logik kann ich dann auch Klamottenläden, Ikea, etc. auflassen. Das ist absolut nicht der Sinn der aktuellen Maßnahmen und wir Mitarbeiter halten dafür unsere Gesundheit hin. Die meisten Kollegen die ich kenne würden liebend gerne tauschen und die 2 Wochen zuhause verbringen statt sich noch von Kunden anpampen zu lassen weil die FFP3 Masken oder das Desinfektionsmittel leer sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Halle ruft Katastrophenfall aus*


 
Cool, da hab ich morgen einen Einsatz.... in einer öffentlichen Einrichtung. 

Und ich so: *hust*.


----------



## MisterMarble (18. März 2020)

Irgendwie vermisse ich hier seit einiger Zeit eine Parteiein  Vertretung in Person, welche gebetsmühlenartig behauptet hat, das alle getroffenen Maßnahmen mit Augenmaß und vollkommen ausreichend zur Eindämmung gewesen sein, um das Mantra der entspannten Wachsamkeit ganz nach Herrn Spahns Kredo  weiterhin zu propagieren.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorm Schlafen durchn Wald laufen will, laufe ich durchn Wald.
> Nur weil n Teil extrem egoistisch ist, lasse ich mich nicht einsperren.



Interessant, Andere sind egoistisch, aber du willst unbedingt deinen Willen durchsetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Was man beim Umgang mit Corona-Fallzahlen beachten muss  | MDR.DE


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Hab grad die Bilder (von gestern) in den Nachrichten gesehen, wie viele Leute die "Bitte" ignorieren Zuhause zu bleiben, und "massenhaft" in Cafés und Eisdielen gehen, oder in Parks, Spielplätze usw. Nice, wegen solchen Menschen wird man am Ende (diese Woche noch?) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dann doch noch eine Ausgangssperre verhängen. 

Und dann die Bilder wie sich Schlangen vor Goldgeschäften bilden, weil  viele Deutsche jetzt noch schnell Geld in Gold tauschen wollen. -.-


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

Und dann müssen sie doch zur Arbeit und zum Supermarkt.

Covid-19 - Weltaerztebund gegen Ausgangssperren


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hab grad die Bilder (von gestern) in den Nachrichten gesehen, wie viele Leute die "Bitte" ignorieren Zuhause zu bleiben, und "massenhaft" in Cafés und Eisdielen gehen, oder in Parks, Spielplätze usw. Nice, wegen solchen Menschen wird man am Ende (diese Woche noch?) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dann doch noch eine Ausgangssperre verhängen.


Darauf wird es hinauslaufen.
Viele Menschen haben den Ernst der Lage noch nicht erkannt.


----------



## seahawk (18. März 2020)

Das sind halt dann die, welche sich aufregen wenn die Ausgangssperre kommt. 

Ich finde die ganze Situation aktuell furchtbar erschreckend. Nicht nur das Verhalten der Leute, sondern auch, dass ich politische Überzeugungen hinterfragen muss, weil manche Parteien in einer Krise wohl wirklich unfähig sind. (Hallo ihr Grünen)


----------



## Noofuu (18. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Guck dir doch einfach die Situation in Italien oder in Spanien an. Das gilt es hierzulande zu verhindern. Darum muss die Ausbreitung der Infektion verlangsamt werden um die (völlige) Überlastung des Gesundheitssystems zu verhindern. Denn die würde zu vielen eigentlich vermeidbaren Todesfällen führen.
> Immer dieses unausgegorene Gemurmel und Geraune...



Das waren Fragen und kein Gemurmel !
Bei uns in der Stadt war auch so viel Los, es wird gewarnt und alle sitzen bei uns in der Eisdiele oder im Cafe.... soviel dazu und die meisten Kinder waren mit ihren Fahrrädern unterwegs.

Ich versuche mich daran zu halten meine Kinder sind drin, und wir fahren nur zum Einkaufen (wenn man noch was bekommt)


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Verhalten der Leute, sondern auch, dass ich politische Überzeugungen hinterfragen muss, weil manche Parteien in einer Krise wohl wirklich unfähig sind. (Hallo ihr Grünen)


BaWü ist doch vorne dabei bei den Maßnahmen und hat auch die viel gelobten Drive-In Tests.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

Was ich mich auch immer wieder Frage: dass Ärzte, auf einfache Verhaltensregeln hinweisen müssen, um die Ansteckungsgefahr zu senken.

Z.B. das man nicht jemanden anniest. Oder in die Hände. Sondern in die Armbeuge oder zur Seite weg wo niemand steht.
Ich verstehe das nicht.  Sowas ist doch selbstverständlich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant, Andere sind egoistisch, aber du willst unbedingt deinen Willen durchsetzen.


War ja klar, dass sich ein Homer Simpson melden muss. Hast von nem zweiten Homer sogar ein Like bekommen. 

Hättest gestern mal durch die Stadt fahren sollen, denn dann wüsstest du, was ich meine. Wenn ich abends in den Wald gehe, begegne ich keinem Menschen. Muss ich dir jetzt erklären, was da anders ist, als wenn zig Gruppen von Menschen interagieren? Hast Angst, dass ich nen Baum anstecke?


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

Ja klar. Wer das Glück hat auf dem Land zu wohnen und in Feld und Wald spazieren geht, wird sich nicht so schnell anstecken als jemand der durch die belebte Innenstadt geht.
Und auch Stadtparks dürften schnell überfüllt sein, wenn alle meinen bei dem schönen Wetter dort hinzugehen.

Im Dorf oder am Stadtrand ist das etwas anderes.


----------



## Noofuu (18. März 2020)

Ich bin auch der Meinung die Medien gehen mit dem Thema nicht gut um, teilweise Horror Schlagzeilen und darunter gleich wieder ein Thema man sollte keine Panik bekommen.
Mir ist klar das die so mehr Gewinn erziehlen durch Klicks oder Zeitungsverkäufe wie die Bild, aber nützen tut das keinem was.
Unsere Geschäfte sind jeden Tag leer Brot, Toilettenpapier, Haferflocken , Dosen usw... ich gehe Montags immer normal Einkaufen ich war in 5 Geschäften und musste am nächsten Morgen noch früh losfahren weil es nirgends Brot gab... ich meine was machen die mit dem ganzen Brot das fängt auch irgendwann an zu Schimmel.

Da sieht man das es nicht Sozial zugeht, die einen Decken sich für mehrere Jahre ein die anderen müssen schauen ob sie noch was abbekommen.


----------



## Poulton (18. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> da geht es nicht darum mal ne Runde bummeln zu gehen weil einem die Decke auf den Kopf fällt.


Da zeigt sich halt auch, dass in den letzten Jahrzehnten leider so einige Kleingartenanlagen verschwunden sind.



Noofuu schrieb:


> Da sieht man das es nicht Sozial zugeht, die einen Decken sich für  mehrere Jahre ein die anderen müssen schauen ob sie noch was  abbekommen.


Zeit für Lebensmittelmarken.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Da sieht man das es nicht Sozial zugeht, die einen Decken sich für mehrere Jahre ein die anderen müssen schauen ob sie noch was abbekommen.


Deswegen sollten die Mengen pro Person begrenzt werden.
Aber teilweise werde die Leute dann agressiv und kloppen sich dann mit den Verkäufern.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen sollten die Mengen pro Person begrenzt werden.
> Aber teilweise werde die Leute dann agressiv und kloppen sich dann mit den Verkäufern.



Alleine für die Diskussionen würden sich die Verkäufer bedanken.^^


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

Wie funktioniert der "Coronatest"?

How does testing for the coronavirus work? | The China Post


----------



## seahawk (18. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> BaWü ist doch vorne dabei bei den Maßnahmen und hat auch die viel gelobten Drive-In Tests.



Oh, ich schätze den dortigen Ministerpräsident durchaus, nur tickt er eben anders als seine Partei. 

Die hat aktuell halt andere Prioritäten: Lesbos: Gruene Resolution zu Fluechtlingen | Heidenheimer Zeitung

Aber man denkt auch an die eigenen Wähler, aka besser verdienende Familien: Gesundheit: Gruene fordern Rueckzahlung von Kita-Gebuehren wegen Corona - NRW - Allgemeine Zeitung


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

Bei grün fällt mir spontan Corona ein.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich mich auch immer wieder Frage: dass Ärzte, auf einfache Verhaltensregeln hinweisen müssen, um die Ansteckungsgefahr zu senken.
> 
> Z.B. das man nicht jemanden anniest. Oder in die Hände. Sondern in die Armbeuge oder zur Seite weg wo niemand steht.
> Ich verstehe das nicht.  Sowas ist doch selbstverständlich.



Heute leider nicht mehr so, wie noch vor 20 Jahren und davor.


----------



## AlphaMale (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hab grad die Bilder (von gestern) in den Nachrichten gesehen, wie viele Leute die "Bitte" ignorieren Zuhause zu bleiben, und "massenhaft" in Cafés und Eisdielen gehen, oder in Parks, Spielplätze usw. Nice, wegen solchen Menschen wird man am Ende (diese Woche noch?) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dann doch noch eine Ausgangssperre verhängen.
> 
> Und dann die Bilder wie sich Schlangen vor Goldgeschäften bilden, weil  viele Deutsche jetzt noch schnell Geld in Gold tauschen wollen. -.-



Ja, leider....genau DAS wird der Grund sein. Bin gestern Abend mit dem Bus gefahren und war zwei mal neben dem Busfahrer alleine drin. Schon ein komisch...so ähnlich wie letztes Jahr, bei einer großen Bombenentschärfung, da wurde die halbe Stadt geräumt.

Mittlerweile bin ich bald sicher, das nächste, spätestens übernächste Woche hier auch der Lockdown kommt.



Rolk schrieb:


> Alleine für die Diskussionen würden sich die Verkäufer bedanken.^^



Das werden sich wohl viele nicht trauen, durchzuziehen. Die Stimmung ist schon bei manchen extrem gereizt. Irgendetwas im Menschen wird jetzt, bei vielen , in einen Mangelzustand versetzt...Man kann das wohl am ehesten mit einem Uralten biologischen Programm vergleichen (abgesehen, von den nur einfach nur "strunzdummen da draussen")....dieses Programm setzt auf Erhaltung...wenn eine (vermeintliche Notlage herrscht)..Auch wenn es mit sehr, sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch (fast) alles ohne Probleme weiterhin Lieferbar sein wird, ahnen viele auch doch, wie Fragil letztendlich unsere Versorgung ist. Früher hatten wir den ganzen Keller voll, heute viele nur den Kühlschrank. Irgendwas aktiviert dann wohl unser "Neandertaler" Gehirn (untergeordnete Hirnareale). Mit Ratio ist dann bei denen u.U. nicht mehr viel. Das Großhirn hat sich da "vorsorglich " schon mal schlafen gelegt..

Am interessantesten wird auch sein (in früherer "Endzeitstimmungsszenarien", wie den letzten Kriegstagen), ob die  (häufig dann auch deutlich gesteigerte) Kopulationsrate daraus in 9 Monaten viele neue Erdenbürger hervorbringt...Bitte um Statistiken.

Bei meiner Freundin kann ich das auch schon ganz gut beobachten, das kann (derzeit) nicht nur der Frühling sein.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrKn-YgKYdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> _ ... Hier war ein irgendwie voll gelogenes Video!_ [AdR]


Diese Fake News habe ich gemeldet! 

Keine muss sich Sorgen machen, Klopapier ist genug vorhanden, 
seit es der Second Hand Markt darauf reagiert!
 Nach Engpaessen: Gebrauchtklopapier immer begehrter


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2020)

Du hast ein Satire Video gemeldet? Glückwunsch


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Was dem Deutschen sein Klopapier sind dem Ami die Waffen:
Angst vor Corona-Folgen: US-Amerikaner decken sich mit Waffen ein | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Das hat mich gestern schon gewundert. Wollen die das Virus erschießen? Oder denken die wirklich es wird so schlimm, dass die Plünderer umherziehen werden, und das ganze Land im Chaos... wobei, es sind Amis, klar denken die sowas.


----------



## Taskmaster (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das hat mich gestern schon gewundert. Wollen die das Virus erschießen? Oder denken die wirklich es wird so schlimm, dass die Plünderer umherziehen werden, und das ganze Land im Chaos... wobei, es sind Amis, klar denken die sowas.



Naja, wie sagte einst Alfred Lewis so schön:


> „Zwischen der Menschheit und der Anarchie liegen nur neun Mahlzeiten.“


Sollte in dieser Krise irgendwann der Pukt kommen, an dem die Versorgung mit dem Notwendigsten nicht mehr gewährleistet ist (man bedenke: wir leben nicht mehr in einer Welt, die alle Produkte fertig auf Lager hat; Just-in-time-Produktion ist das Zauberwort), wird die Gesellschaft - hier wie dort - die Ellenbogen ausfahren.

Mit einem Messer geht man nicht zu einer Schießerei.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Ich hab zwar nicht mitbekommen wann genau, aber wir sind jetzt nicht mehr auf Platz 6 der meisten Infizierten, sondern nur noch auf Platz 5 (je nach Quelle mit über 10.000 Fällen).

Bei den Todesfällen (26) sind wir aber noch auf Platz 12.


----------



## Taskmaster (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> wir sind jetzt nicht mehr *auf Platz 6 der meisten Infizierten*, sondern *nur noch* auf Platz 5 (je nach Quelle mit über 10.000 Fällen).


Von Platz 6 auf Platz 5 wäre doch aber eine Verschlechterung?


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was dem Deutschen sein Klopapier sind dem Ami die Waffen:
> Angst vor Corona-Folgen: US-Amerikaner decken sich mit Waffen ein | tagesschau.de


Besonders, dass sich zuerst die mit chinesischer Abstammung eingedeckt haben macht mir Sorgen.
Was muss in einem Land nur los sein, wenn man sich wegen seiner ethnischen Herkunft bewaffnet.

Angst vor Plünderungen ist zwar auch doof, aber nachvollziehbarer.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Von Platz 6 auf Platz 5 wäre doch aber eine Verschlechterung?


So hab ich das ja auch gemeint.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was dem Deutschen sein Klopapier sind dem Ami die Waffen:
> Angst vor Corona-Folgen: US-Amerikaner decken sich mit Waffen ein | tagesschau.de



In Frankreich soll es Rotwein und Kondome sein


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (18. März 2020)

*Pressekonferenz in Österreich
von Bundeskanzler, Vizekanzler & Finanzminister:*
"Größte Krise seit dem 2. Weltkrieg."
"Niemand wird zurückgelassen, koste es was es wolle."

*38 Milliarden € Hilfspaket für Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft verkündet. 
Circa 10% des BIP auf Neuverschuldung.*

Nur falls noch jemand meint, so schlimm wäre es eh nicht.
Dieses Jahr und das Jahrzehnt fangen echt gut an...


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> In Frankreich soll es Rotwein und Kondome sein



Schon sinnvoll. Jetzt ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen wäre verantwortungslos.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Angst vor Plünderungen ist zwar auch doof, aber nachvollziehbarer.



Wobei es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es Einbrüche gibt, wo jetzt die meisten im HomeOffice sitzen.

Coronavirus: RKI prueft mit Handydaten Mobilitaet | tagesschau.de


Edit:
Mittlerweile 65 km Stau an der Grenze.
Mega-Stau auf der A4: Kretschmer bittet Bundeswehr um Hilfe | MDR.DE


----------



## Taskmaster (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So hab ich das ja auch gemeint.



Na dann... ich kenne ja gerade die dir vorliegenden Zahlen nicht und das "nur noch" klang nach einer möglichen Verbesserung der Lage. Bei einer Verschlechterung hätte ich eher bspw. eine Formulierung wie "Sind von Platz 6 auf Platz 5 geklettert." o.ä. erwartet.
Bei deiner Konstruktion bestand die Möglichkeit einer Verwechslung der Richtung (eigentlich "nur noch Platz 7" statt "nur noch Platz 5").

Man darf ja mal hoffen. 

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wobei es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es Einbrüche gibt, wo jetzt die meisten im HomeOffice sitzen.
> [...]



Solche Aussagen lese ich auf verschiedenen Plattformen sehr oft. Komische Einschätzung. Im Home Office arbeiten kann rein jobbedingt nur eine relativ kleine Gruppe von Schreibtischtätern. Und dann müssen die jeweiligen Unternehmen auch die entsprechende Infrastruktur überhaupt haben, um Home Office zu ermöglichen. Ich würde mich wundern, wenn mehr als 10% der Beschäftigten derzeit vom "Home Office" aus arbeiteten. In bestimmten Branchen und unter Leuten mit bestimmten Qualifikationsniveaus wird es deutlich häufiger vorkommen, das spiegelt aber nicht den gesamtgesellschaftlichen Durchschnitt wieder. (in jeglicher Hinsicht)


----------



## Mahoy (18. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Besonders, dass sich zuerst die mit chinesischer Abstammung eingedeckt haben macht mir Sorgen.
> Was muss in einem Land nur los sein, wenn man sich wegen seiner ethnischen Herkunft bewaffnet.



Auch die USA haben eine lange Geschichte von Lynchjustiz und verfassungs-/völkerrechtswidriger Internierungen, deren primäres Ziel nur selten die US-Bürger europäischer Abstammung waren. Und wenn dann auch noch die soziale Schere weit auseinander geht, sind schnell ausbrechende Unruhen gar nicht so abwegig.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass das Verhalten sinnvoll ist, aber es ist nachvollziehbar. Die USA haben sich ein Klima geschaffen, in dem sich Gewalt besonders schnell hochschaukelt und immer das passende Werkzeug zur Hand ist.

Ob so ein besorgter Bürger mit einer Knarre unbedingt besser geschützt ist, darf allerdings eher bezweifelt werden. Die großzügige und großflächige Verteilung von Waffen an Personen, die meinen, sich damit automatisch wehrhaft zu machen, enthebt die befürchteten marodierende Banden lediglich der Mühe, Waffenlager aufzubrechen, die mutmaßlich besser geschützt sind als die Domizile und Taschen von Wochenend-Rambos.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was dem Deutschen sein Klopapier sind dem Ami die Waffen:
> Angst vor Corona-Folgen: US-Amerikaner decken sich mit Waffen ein | tagesschau.de


Man kann nie genug Knarren haben.  Und bevor das alles teurer wird, würde ich jetzt auch nochmal zuschlagen. Ich hab auch alles mögliche gekauft, was ich in nächster Zeit eh haben wollte. Billiger wird es nach der Kriese mit Sicherheit nicht werden.


----------



## Hadabase (18. März 2020)

Das große Problem am Homeoffice ist doch eigentlich das Homeoffice halt keine Waren Produziert. Damit die Versorgung nicht einbricht brauchst du halt Leute die Waren produzieren, diese Verteilen und die Maschinen warten/reparieren.
Aber versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist sehr gut das es dir Möglichkeit zum Homeoffice gibt, ist halt Risikominimierung. Außerdem würde ich nicht davon ausgehen das es nur 10% sind. Auch das Einrichten von VPNs um auf das Firmeninterne Netzwerk zuzugreifen ist ja in der heutigen Zeit auch keine Zauberei

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2020)

Frage ist wie eng die Menschen die was produzieren aufeinander hocken oder ob sie ihre Maschine ganz einsam bedienen.


----------



## Hadabase (18. März 2020)

Das Problem ist ja das ganze Abteilung ja erstmal unter Quarantäne gestellt werden sobald es einen bestätigten Fall in der Abteilung gibt. Daraus ergibt sich dann das Folgeproblem das in den meisten großen Firmen ja die Abteilungen aufeinander aufbauen.

Bei uns ist es momentan so das man die anderen Abteilungen nicht betreten darf, Pausenräume wurden umgebaut das man den Abstand von 1,5 m wahren kann und da wo es nötig ist zu zweit zusammen zu arbeiten das immer so kurz wie möglich zu halten.

Das sind alles Maßnahmen die richtig sind, aber ganz ehrlich es fühlt sich schon gruselig und bedrückend an. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (18. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du bleibst zu Hause Basta^^
> Haltet euch an das was der Staat euch sagt und tanzt nicht aus der Reihe, es ist essentiell wichtig, dass wir nun alle an einem Strang ziehen.



Kommt drauf an um wessen Hals dieser Strang liegt. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hier weiß doch wirklich die linke Hand nicht was die rechte tut...
> 
> Corona und Ibuprofen? Fake News im Umlauf | MDR.DE
> 
> ...



Ibuprofen ist sowieso ein Dreckszeug, auch ohne Coronavirus.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. März 2020)

Lungenarzt aus SH: Bitte nicht zuhoeren! Karl Lauterbach warnt vor Wolfgang Wodargs Verharmlosung von Corona | shz.de

Da wir ja hier das Gebrabbel von Wodarg  diskutierten.


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So hab ich das ja auch gemeint.



Ja klar,

wir wollen ja immer Top sein.

Platz fünf ist schonmal gut,
da gibt es aber immer noch Platz nach oben. 

Jetzt muss der totale Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen werden,
ansonsten,
kollabiert unser Land in 2-3 Monaten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Lungenarzt aus SH: Bitte nicht zuhoeren! Karl Lauterbach warnt vor Wolfgang Wodargs Verharmlosung von Corona | shz.de


Bloß kann man das nicht lesen. Kannst du den Volltext mal als Zitat posten?


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. März 2020)

Berlin | Er sei "bestürzt" über Wodargs Beiträge in Zeitungen und Sozialnetzwerken, sagte Karl Lauterbach im Gespräch mit shz.de. "Ich bitte ihn, sofort damit aufzuhören, und ich bitte die Bevölkerung, Herrn Wodarg kein Gehör zu schenken!", appellierte Lauterbach.
Wolfgang Wodarg (73), Lungenarzt, Ex-Amtsarzt von Flensburg und langjähriger SPD-Bundestagsabgeordneter, verbreitet im Netz die These, Covid-19 sei nicht gefährlicher als andere Coronaviren und Virologen wie Christian Drosten hätten die Entdeckung des Virus genutzt, um Aufmerksamkeit zu heischen und an Fördergelder zu kommen.

"Da ist ein Netz gesponnen worden in Fachkreisen, und die Politik hat sich das Netz angezogen", behauptet Wolfgang Wodarg in einem weitverbreiteten Youtube-Video. Im Netz stößt er auf große Resonanz. 
Lauterbach: Wodarg handelt unverantwortlich

Natürlich gab es schon immer Coronaviren, aber ein so gefährliches Coronavirus wie Covid-19 mit einer so hohen Sterblichkeit und einer so hohen Ansteckungsgefahr hat es noch nie gegeben.
Karl Lauterbach

"Es ist vollkommen unverantwortlich und völlig daneben, wie er sich jetzt an die Öffentlichkeit wendet. Das ist in keiner Weise haltbar. Das entspricht nicht dem Stand der Forschung."

Es sei "schlimmer Unfug, zu behaupten, Virologen würden Panik schüren, um an Aufmerksamkeit und an mehr Forschungsgelder zu kommen, kritisierte Lauterbach. Es tue ihm leid, dass jemand, den er immer sehr geschätzt habe, jetzt einen solchen Weg einschlage. "Die Annahmen sind falsch, Herr Wodarg kennt sich offensichtlich nicht aus und vertritt krasse Außenseiterpositionen."

– Quelle: Lungenarzt aus SH: Bitte nicht zuhoeren! Karl Lauterbach warnt vor Wolfgang Wodargs Verharmlosung von Corona | shz.de ©2020


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Datenbank fuer Beatmungsplaetze nicht mehr oeffentlich | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Datenbank fuer Beatmungsplaetze nicht mehr oeffentlich | tagesschau.de



Na, ist ja auch verständlich,

sonst drehen die Menschen doch noch mehr durch.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

Merkel will in Fernsehansprache ueber Corona-Massnahmen informieren | GMX

Mal gucken ob  nachher  schon die Ausgangssperre verhängt wird...


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob  nachher  schon die Ausgangssperre verhängt wird...



Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass das kommen wird.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Merkel will in Fernsehansprache ueber Corona-Massnahmen informieren | GMX
> 
> Mal gucken ob  nachher  schon die Ausgangssperre verhängt wird...



Das hoffe ich sogar...


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob  nachher  schon die Ausgangssperre verhängt wird...



Nö, jetzt noch nicht.

Man wird vlt. 2-3 Tage abwarten, wie es mit dem Anstieg weitergeght.

Bisher ist das ja noch im "Rahmen".

Die unentdeckten Fälle,
werden das Problem aber extrem beschleunigen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Coronavirus: RKI warnt vor Millionen Infektionen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: RKI warnt vor Millionen Infektionen | tagesschau.de



So wird es auch kommen,

wenn ich so sehe,

wie die Menschen so unbeschwert hier rumlaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Hängt halt davon ab, wie viele Fälle es im eigenen Ort gibt.
Wenn es keine gibt, kann sich auch keiner anstecken. 
Aber das weiß man halt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt halt davon ab, wie viele Fälle es im eigenen Ort gibt.
> Wenn es keine gibt, kann sich auch keiner anstecken.
> Aber das weiß man halt nicht.



Keiner weiß, wie die Dunkelziffer ist. Gehen denn alle zum Testen, die das müssten?
Können alle getestet werden? Das war ja das Problem in Italien, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## fipS09 (18. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner weiß, wie die Dunkelziffer ist. Gehen denn alle zum Testen, die das müssten?



Ist doch schon schwer genug überhaupt einen Test zu bekommen so wie ich das mitbekomme. Wenn man nicht in einem Risikogebiet war oder mit jemand nachweislich Erkranktem in Kontakt war bekommt man doch gar keinen.
Die Frage ist woher soll ich wissen ob einer meiner Kunden erkrankt ist?


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt halt davon ab, wie viele Fälle es im eigenen Ort gibt.
> Wenn es keine gibt, kann sich auch keiner anstecken.
> Aber das weiß man halt nicht.



Wenn das so weitergeht, 
besteht gar keine Chance mehr zum Testen,

dann sind alle medizinischen Kräfte eh am Ende.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist woher soll ich wissen ob einer meiner Kunden erkrankt ist?



Die Frage ist ja, woher soll ich wissen, ob ich infiziert bin, wenn mich mein Hausarzt wegschickt, weil er keine Tests hat und unter der Nummer des ärztlichen Notdienst keine Antwort kommt, weil die schlicht überlastet sind?


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist woher soll ich wissen ob einer meiner Kunden erkrankt ist?



Das ist eben das Problem, bei "hatten sie in den letzten zwei Wochen Kontakt zu Infizierten". Woher soll man das wissen. 
Oft weiß man da nicht mal mehr mit wem man überhaupt Kontakt hatte.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. März 2020)

Ich hab mal ne doofe Frage, weiß zufällig jemand ob BoFrost noch liefert? Eigentlich sollte ich heute bis 16 Uhr noch ne Lieferung bekommen, die ich schon vor 10 tagen aufgab aber wenn man sich einloggen will fliegt man bei jeder weiteren Navigation wieder raus. Suche im netz war ergebnislos.  heute Morgen hatte ich noch die Wagen fahren sehen.


----------



## fipS09 (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oft weiß man da nicht mal mehr mit wem man überhaupt Kontakt hatte.



Ganz genau. Ich könnte, sollte ich beispielsweise heute positiv getestet werden nicht sagen neben wem ich gestern und vorgestern im Bus saß, wer die Kassierer im Supermarkt waren, etc.
Ist mir nicht ganz klar wie man das Lückenlos zurückverfolgen will. Ich hab alleine auf der Arbeit täglich mit hunderten Leuten Kontakt dadurch das wir die gleichen Dinge anfassen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

In machen Ländern macht man es über die Handydaten.


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-handydaten-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Schärfere Kontrollen in Asien*In Asien hingegen beobachten die Regierungen ihre Bevölkerung deutlich genauer. So werden in Südkorea GPS-Daten von Smartphones und Autos, Kreditkarteninformationen, Einreiseinformationen sowie Bilder von Überwachungskameras genutzt, um zu schauen, ob sich Infizierte an die strikten Kontaktregeln halten. Die Informationen werden teils auch öffentlich gemacht, damit sich andere Menschen mit Ansteckungsverdacht testen lassen können.
> 
> 
> Israel setzt inzwischen Überwachungsmethoden ein, die sonst nur im Anti-Terrorkampf zur Anwendung kommen. Die Handys von Infizierten werden dort ständig darauf überprüft, ob Quarantäne-Vorgaben eingehalten werden.



In Österreich und Deutschland werden wegen der DSGVO  nur Bewegungsströme erfast.
Coronavirus: OEsterreich ueberwacht Handydaten | tagesschau.de
Coronavirus: RKI prueft mit Handydaten Mobilitaet | tagesschau.de


Aktuell: 
*Erste Ausgangssperre verhängt*

_16:42 Uhr_
Das Landratsamt Tirschenreuth hat wegen der Verbreitung des Coronavirus für die fast 7.000 Einwohner große Stadt Mitterteich eine Ausgangssperre verhängt. Es ist die erste Stadt in Deutschland mit einer solchen Maßnahme. Sie soll bis zum 2. April dauern, wie die Behörde mitteilte.


*Berlin und Brandenburg warnen vor Ausgangssperren*

_16:32 Uhr_
Berlins Regierender Bürgermeister Michael Müller und Brandenburgs Ministerpräsident Dietmar Woidke haben vor der Verhängung von Ausgangssperren gewarnt. Ob es weitere restriktive staatliche Maßnahmen geben müsse, hänge auch davon ab, "wie sich jeder Einzelne verhält", sagte Woidke. Auch Müller appellierte an die Vernunft der Bürger. Er hoffe, dass eine Ausgangssperre vermieden werden könne. Beide SPD-Politiker forderten die Bevölkerung im Rahmen dessen dringend dazu auf, auf soziale Kontakte soweit wie möglich zu verzichten.


Edit: Erste Stadt in Bayern verhaengt Ausgangsperre wegen Coronavirus | BR24


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob  nachher  schon die Ausgangssperre verhängt wird...



Eine Ausgangssperre nicht (das geht juristisch aktuell gar nicht in Deutschland), wohl aber ein Ausgehverbot. Das sind gesetzlich zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge die aber auch in den medien (und auch von Politikern) ständig verwechselt werden. Alles wird überall als "Ausgangssperre" bezeichnet die es faktisch aber (zum Glöück) nirgendwo gibt.
"Ausgangssperre" bedeutet übertrieben dargestellt: Militär auf der Straße, wer sein Haus verlässt, völlig egal warum, wird erschossen. Es hat einen Grund, warum seit der NS-Zeit diese Maßnahme nicht mehr in unsere Gesetze übernommen wurde...
Was wir haben in anderen Staaten aktuell sind "Ausgehverbote" zu allen nicht zwingend notwendigen Beschäftigungen - trotzdem dürfen die Leute einkaufen und zum Arzt. Den Zustand werden wir hier auch haben, ich schätze mal ab nächster Woche.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

- Dax 40 % runter
- Coronasterblichkeit mit 8 % in Italien doppelt so hoch wie in China, wo die es kaum noch neue Fälle gibt
- Corona Dunkelziffer möglicherweise das Zehnfache.

https://www.stern.de/gesundheit/coronavirus--warum-die-todeszahlen-in-italien-so-viel-hoeher-sind-als-anderswo-9186674.htm


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, woher soll ich wissen, ob ich infiziert bin, wenn mich mein Hausarzt wegschickt, weil er keine Tests hat und unter der Nummer des ärztlichen Notdienst keine Antwort kommt, weil die schlicht überlastet sind?



In Bremen (aber auch einigen anderen Bundesländern, dem Vernehmen nach) haben die Hausärzte ohnehin kein Testkits vorrätig, getestet wird in speziellen Anlaufstellen. Aber: man kriegt eine Überweisung dahin nur, wenn man Symptome hat UND im passenden Zeitraum in einem der Hochrisikogebiete war bzw. nachweislich Kontakt zu einem erwiesenenermaßen COVID19-Erkrankten hatte. Ansonsten heißt es einfach nur: bleiben Sie zuhause, beobachten Sie den Krankheitsverlauf und melden Sie sich, wenn es schlimmer wird. Ich weiß bspw. nicht, ob ich nur eine - für meine Verhältnisse - ungewöhnlich heftige Erkältung hatte/habe oder eben COVID19.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Oder du muss halt sagen, dass du in Italien warst. Wird ja keiner beim Arzt die Bahntickets sehen wollen.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. März 2020)

In italien  +4,207  neue fälle und  475 Tote


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Schon krass irgendwie, bzgl. Tote wird Italien wohl in den nächsten Stunden China überholt haben...


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

@HenneHuhn


			
				https://web.de/magazine/news/coronavirus/coronavirus-virologe-drosten-podcast-schauen-impfstoff-herzaubern-34529596 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf noch etwas wies der Wissenschaftler in der Mittwochsausgabe des Podcasts hin. "Jetzt so langsam endet die Influenza-Saison", sagte Drosten: "Jetzt kann man fast schon demnächst sagen: Wer jetzt die Symptome hat, kann sich als infiziert betrachten. Man soll natürlich Diagnostik suchen, aber davon ausgehen, dass man es hat und zu Hause bleiben."



Drosten zu Corona: "Schauen, wo wir Impfstoff herzaubern" | WEB.DE


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Ausgangssperre" bedeutet übertrieben dargestellt: Militär auf der Straße, wer sein Haus verlässt, völlig egal warum, wird erschossen. Es hat einen Grund, warum seit der NS-Zeit diese Maßnahme nicht mehr in unsere Gesetze übernommen wurde...


Die Wehrmacht aka das Militär des dritten Reiches war nie ein ein generelles Druckmittel nach Innen. 
Es gibt Gründe Militär nicht ohne weiteres im Inneren einzusetzen, aber die lassen sich nicht aus den Erfahrungen der Nazizeit ableiten.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich weiß bspw. nicht, ob ich nur eine - für meine Verhältnisse - ungewöhnlich heftige Erkältung hatte/habe oder eben COVID19.


Deswegen Quarantäne.
In diesen Zeiten spielt dir dein Kopf einfach Streiche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

Wieder mal zwei lesenwerte Links:
Zuerst eine fundierte Erwiderung auf die massiven Verharmlosungen durch Herrn Wodarg:
Coronavirus: Warum Herr Wodarg Unrecht hat | Telepolis

Und dann ein Bericht aus Belgien, über Immer mehr junge Menschen, die es erwischt:
Coronavirus: Zahl der jungen Patienten in Belgien steigt - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

Ich behaupte mal:  wenn wir 10 Forscher, jeweils mit einen IQ von 200 hätten, dann hätten wir in spätestens einen Monat einen Impfstoff gegen Corona.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Nützt bloß nichts, wenn dann die Zulassung trotzdem ein Jahr dauert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> [...]
> Deswegen Quarantäne.
> In diesen Zeiten spielt dir dein Kopf einfach Streiche.



Jupp. Bin auch für diese Woche komplett krankgeschrieben und habe mich in die selbstgewählte Isolation begeben. Derzeit suche ich nach Antworten auf die Frage, ab wann eine COVID19-Erkrankung nicht mehr ansteckend ist.  Finde dazu aber nicht wirklich was.

@DKK007: Naja, aber ist ja nun auch nicht sinnvoll, die Testkapazitäten wegzunehmen für begründetere Verdachtsfälle...


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann ein Bericht aus Belgien, über Immer mehr junge Menschen, die es erwischt:
> Coronavirus: Zahl der jungen Patienten in Belgien steigt - DER SPIEGEL



Wobei 30-50 jetzt nicht wirklich jung ist.
U25 wäre jung.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2020)

Das wäre doch mal einen Anruf bei entsprechenden Stellen wert.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

@HenneHuhn
Schau mal hier: Coronavirus: Jetzt gehts los


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal:  wenn wir 10 Forscher, jeweils mit einen IQ von 200 hätten, dann hätten wir in spätestens einen Monat einen Impfstoff gegen Corona.



Nö.

Die Impfstoffentwicklung ist nicht davon abhängig wie schlau der ist ders macht sondern davon wie viel er gleichzeitig probieren kann und wie viel Glück er hat.
Impfstoff entwickeln ist vergleichbar mit mit verbundenen Augen aufm Golfplatz stehen und versuchen ein Hole-in-One zu schlagen. Du weißt prinzipiell wies geht, musst aber zigtausend versuche machen bis es ein mal klappt. Was einmal geklappt hat dann zigtausendfach wiederholen bis es oft klappt - und dann musste verifizieren dass das auch immer so klappt und es kein Zufall ist.
Dann musste noch kucken dass es keine nennenswerten Nebenwirkungen hat für Schläger, Platz, Caddy und Hausmeister.

Impfstoffe entwickeln ist extrem viel Fleißarbeit und auch Glück - die technik/methode dahinter ist jedem Forscher auf dem Gebiet völlig klar, großartig IQ brauchts da nicht (mehr).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei 30-50 jetzt nicht wirklich jung ist.
> U25 wäre jung.


Da gehen die Meinungen aufeinander ....   



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal:  wenn wir 10 Forscher, jeweils mit einen IQ von 200 hätten, dann hätten wir in spätestens einen Monat einen Impfstoff gegen Corona.


Die ersten Erprobungen laufen:
_" .... Die Erprobung des Impfstoffs von Moderna mit Freiwilligen beginnt am 16.03.2020. Für den Impfstoff von Inovio sind erste klinische Studien mit Freiwilligen für April 2020 angekündigt. Novavax plant den Beginn von Studien mit Freiwilligen für "late spring", und CureVac für "early summer". Das Projekt der University of Queensland hat die Erprobung mit Tieren erreicht. ..."_

Das haben wir bald, keine Sorgen und es wird sehr schnelle Zulassungsoptionen geben, da wette ich mit Dir:
Impfstoffe gegen Coronavirus – Der aktuelle Forschungsstand | vfa


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2020)

Zulassung ist eine Sache, die Prüfungen auf Nebenwirkungen man sicherlich so weit wie möglich (und dann noch ein Bisschen mehr...) abkürzen. Aber ehe man die Wirksamkeit nachweisen kann, werden weitere 1-2 Monate vergehen. Vielleicht können einige afrikanische Staaten davon noch profitieren, aber alle anderen sollten bis dahin die erste Welle hinter sich haben. So oder so. Die Impfung kann dann nur noch einen erneuten Ausbruch verhindern bzw. sie ist eine gute Grundlage, um für etwaige Mutationen schnell gerüstet zu sein.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen lese ich auf verschiedenen Plattformen sehr oft. Komische Einschätzung. Im Home Office arbeiten kann rein jobbedingt nur eine relativ kleine Gruppe von Schreibtischtätern. Und dann müssen die jeweiligen Unternehmen auch die entsprechende Infrastruktur überhaupt haben, um Home Office zu ermöglichen. Ich würde mich wundern, wenn mehr als 10% der Beschäftigten derzeit vom "Home Office" aus arbeiteten. In bestimmten Branchen und unter Leuten mit bestimmten Qualifikationsniveaus wird es deutlich häufiger vorkommen, das spiegelt aber nicht den gesamtgesellschaftlichen Durchschnitt wieder. (in jeglicher Hinsicht)



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "im Home Office arbeiten" und "nicht woanders arbeiten gehen". Zwar fehlt tatsächlich vielen Arbeitgebern von Schreibttischtätern die nötige Infrastruktur, aber sobald ein Verdachtsfall in einer Abteilung ist, werden trotzdem alle nach Hause geschickt. Auf Einbrecher kommen also definitiv harte Zeiten zu. Ob die (Steuer-)geldverschenkenden Politiker sich auch dieser Branche annehmen werden?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem, bei "hatten sie in den letzten zwei Wochen Kontakt zu Infizierten". Woher soll man das wissen.
> Oft weiß man da nicht mal mehr mit wem man überhaupt Kontakt hatte.



Aktuelle Vermutung ist weiterhin, dass Leute erst 1-2 Tage vor Ausbruch der Symptome ansteckend sind. Und da bei einer kurzen Begegnung eine Ansteckung unwahrscheinlich ist, lautet die Frage also eigentlich: "Hatten sie die letzten 2 Wochen mit jemandem längere Zeit Kontakt, der wenige Tage später Symptome zeigte/krankgeschrieben war/etc.?"

Lückenlos ist auch sowas nicht immer zu beantworten, aber deswegen soll man ja auch radikal die Zahl der Kontakte reduzieren. Abgesehen von 3-4 Supermarktkassierern, zu denen nur minimaler Kontakt bestand, könnte ich die Frage mit einem klaren "Nein" beantworten.




Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne doofe Frage, weiß zufällig jemand ob BoFrost noch liefert? Eigentlich sollte ich heute bis 16 Uhr noch ne Lieferung bekommen, die ich schon vor 10 tagen aufgab aber wenn man sich einloggen will fliegt man bei jeder weiteren Navigation wieder raus. Suche im netz war ergebnislos.  heute Morgen hatte ich noch die Wagen fahren sehen.



Die Lieferdienste machen gerade das Geschäft ihres Lebens, da dürfte Bofrost keine Ausnahme sein. Aber dementsprechend wahrscheinlich ist eine aktue Überlastung, von den Lieferfahrern bis hin zu den Webservern. Und da die sonst primär von Rentnern genutzt werden, haben sie sicherlich auch firmenintern keine Strukturen, die schnelle Entscheidungen großen Umfanges gewöhnt sind.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Krass wie die in Israel die Handyortung einsetzen.

Zu lange in der Nähe eines Infizierten gewesen? SMS kommt dass du sofort in Quarantäne musst.

Und einen Infizierten haben die aus nem Zug geholt, wo er vermutlich dutzende angesteckt hat.
(Quelle ntv)


Edit:

@Verruckt-Birdman: Bist du mit deinem "Corona-Comedy-Spam" bald fertig... 


Merkel Ansprache läuft btw. gerade.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

Merkels heutige Ansprache:
YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Merkel Ansprache läuft btw. gerade.



Sollte die nicht erst 20:15 kommen?

Edit:
Hängt wohl vom Sender ab. 


			
				https://www.merkur.de/politik/coronavirus-angela-merkel-fernsehansprache-tv-ard-zdf-heute-wann-sender-20-15-uhr-krise-ntv-rtl-19-15-13604204.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die aufgezeichnete Ansprache der Kanzlerin wird am Mittwochabend ab 19.15 Uhr bei ntv und RTL, ab 19.20 Uhr im ZDF und ab 20.15 Uhr in im ARD ausgestrahlt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Heute Abend fällt wohl die 12000 bei den Infektionen in Deutschland. 
In Italien gibt es schon fast 3000 Tote.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2020)

Gibt aktuell echt kein Klopapier mehr bei uns in der Gegend.  Ist natürlich ärgerlich für alle, die normal einkaufen. Ich hoffe in 2 Wochen haben die wieder welches, sonst kacke ich einfach aus dem Fenster.  Honig und Toast ist auch komplett leer.  Toast schimmelt doch nach 2 Wochen, warum zum Geier kauft man davon so viel?

Komischer weise sind Bockwürstchen, die extrem nahhaft und sehr lange haltbar sind komplett voll.  Also ich esse lieber 3 Bockwürstchen, als mir ne Packung trockenen Toast in die Kimme zu schieben.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Germany Coronavirus: 11,973 Cases and 28 Deaths - Worldometer

Ich denke die 12.000 ist bei uns schon gefallen, nur noch nicht in den Zahlen erfasst.


Edit: Bockwurst ist bei uns in der Gegend (je nach Geschäft) auch schon deutlich weniger verfügbar bis tlw. ausverkauft.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Impfstoffe entwickeln ist extrem viel Fleißarbeit und auch Glück - die technik/methode dahinter ist jedem Forscher auf dem Gebiet völlig klar, großartig IQ brauchts da nicht (mehr).


Also mehr "Trial&Error". Genauso wie ich meine Musik mache.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und einen Infizierten haben die aus nem Zug geholt, wo er vermutlich dutzende angesteckt hat.
> (Quelle ntv)


Das habe ich auch gesehen. Solche Menschen sind sehr gefährlich und die sollten dafür auch hoch bestraft werden!


----------



## Lotto (18. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gibt aktuell echt kein Klopapier mehr bei uns in der Gegend.



Es gibt seit letzter Woche Montag hier kein Klopapier mehr. Schon letzte Woche waren nur 2 Hygieneartikel pro Einkauf gestattet, diese Woche sogar nur ein Artikel. Trotzdem: egal wann du zum Supermarkt gehst, das Regal für Klopapier/Taschentücher/etc. ist blitzeblank.
Soviel zum Thema, die Lager sind voll...

Die Zahlen aus Italien sind erschreckend.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Germany Coronavirus: 11,973 Cases and 28 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Ich denke die 12.000 ist bei uns schon gefallen, nur noch nicht in den Zahlen erfasst.
> 
> ...



Die Zahl sieht dramatischer aus, als sie ist. Wenn man die Anzahl der Toten z.B. in Spanien zu Deutschland in Verhältnis setzt und sich die Anzahl der Neuansteckungen in Spanien anschaut ( Spanien: +2084, Schland: 2606), merkt man, dass da was faul ist.
Plausibler ist, dass Spanien eine riesige Dunkelziffer aber begrenzte Testkapazität hat. In Deutschland scheint die Anzahl der Positivgetesteten in etwa der Realität entsprechen. Wir sind noch in der frühen Phase. Erst in 2-3 Wochen werden hier die spanischen Zustände herrschen.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema, die Lager sind voll...



Sind sie auch.
Du gehst 5x in den Laden, nimmst eine Packung und wechselst regelmäßig die Kasse. Dann hast du 5x Klopapier gekauft. Das machst du morgens, mittags und abends und hast dann 15x Klopapier.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Ein Bekannter von mir war eben in den Niederlanden zum Einkaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gabs noch etwas Papier.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2020)

Ähm bei uns hat das früher angefangen als bei unseren Nachbarn


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Zahlen aus Italien sind erschreckend.


Man hat dort die Daten von Smartphones ausgewertet, so wie in Deutschland. Etwa 40% der Leute in der Lombardeiregion halten sich nicht an die Ausgangssperre. Es ist ihnen gestattet zur Arbeit zu gehen, aber sie gehen woanders hin etc.
Es gab schon einen Grund, warum die Chinesen die Türen eingeschweißt hatten. Aus der Ferne war das menschenverachtend..


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2020)

Zur Zeit der Pest wurden die Leute in ihren Häusern eingemauert.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gabg schon einen Grund, warum die Chinesen die Türen eingeschweißt hatten. Aus der Ferne war das menschenverachtend..


Jap, so schlimm es auch aussehen mag, mit dem "harten" Vorgehen wird man vermutlich das eine oder andere Leben gerettet haben.


----------



## fipS09 (18. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zur Zeit der Pest wurden die Leute in ihren Häusern eingemauert.



Anders kapieren es manche halt nicht. Nur für Lebenswichtige Dinge rausgehen, Einkaufen (Lebensmittel), Arbeiten, etc.

Bei uns im Baumarkt zieht man jetzt trotz riesigem Gewinn die Notbremse. Keine Beratung mehr, kein Service. Das maximale ist den Kunden bei Fragen darauf hinzuweisen wo sie etwas finden.

Die Leute verstehen es anders einfach nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir war eben in den Niederlanden zum Einkaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da stehen grade locker 100k€.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da stehen grade locker 100k€.



Stand heute. In 14 Tagen kannst du damit mehrere Immobilien in Bestlage Firmen wie zb. Volkswagen kaufen.


Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie die Verfügbarkeit bestimmter Produkte in den nächsten Wochen ausfallen wird. Ob sich die Situation bessert, oder ob es noch schlimmer wird.


----------



## Downsampler (18. März 2020)

Nana, am Samstag war ich einkaufen, da war bei uns auch noch so viel da. Habe keine Anzeichen von Hamsterkäufen gesehen bisher und kann den Schwachsinn irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Painkiller (18. März 2020)

Moin , 

ich hab mal durchgewischt. 

Zur Erinnerung: 
In einem Thread in dem ernsthaft über das Corona-Virus diskutiert wird, haben Scherz-Videos o.ä. nichts zu suchen. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2020)

Einen positiven Aspekt hat die ganze Sache. Super Plus gibt es grade für 1,30€ und es sind relativ wenig unterwegs. Da kann man im Moment richtig einen rausbrennen.


----------



## Downsampler (18. März 2020)

Hey ohne Humor ist das nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (18. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind sie auch.
> Du gehst 5x in den Laden, nimmst eine Packung und wechselst regelmäßig die Kasse. Dann hast du 5x Klopapier gekauft. Das machst du morgens, mittags und abends und hast dann 15x Klopapier.



Morgens bin ich ahnungslos, da muss ich zur Arbeit. Mittags und abends gibt es kein Papier mehr.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hey ohne Humor ist das nicht zu ertragen.


Ja, aber in Maßen... (und nicht einfach nur immer wieder irgendwelche "Scherz-Videos" spammen...)


----------



## Andregee (18. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> - Dax 40 % runter
> - Coronasterblichkeit mit 8 % in Italien doppelt so hoch wie in China, wo die es kaum noch neue Fälle gibt
> - Corona Dunkelziffer möglicherweise das Zehnfache.
> 
> https://www.stern.de/gesundheit/coronavirus--warum-die-todeszahlen-in-italien-so-viel-hoeher-sind-als-anderswo-9186674.htm





> Die höhere Sterblichkeitsrate bei seinen Landsleuten sei unter anderem auch auf die Entscheidung des Nationalen Gesundheitsrates zurückzuführen, Patienten nur dann auf Corona zu testen, wenn sie eindeutige Symptome ausgebildet hätten.




Und In Deutschland testet man selbst bei eindeutigen Symptomen nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2020)

Was ist denn eindeutig? 
Ja gar nichts, kann trotzdem was anderes sein. Guck dir doch mal die Häufigkeit der verschiedenen Symptome an.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm bei uns hat das früher angefangen als bei unseren Nachbarn


Die ersten Webastofälle wurde isoliert. Die Tirol-, Iran und Italienrückkehrer aus den Ferien haben hier die Epidemie viel später ausgelöst.


----------



## INU.ID (18. März 2020)

So so, laut Trump wird man in den USA den Impfstoff "in Weltrekordzeit" herstellen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. März 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Und In Deutschland testet man selbst bei eindeutigen Symptomen nicht.


Schau dir die Altersverteilung der Toten an, dir wird etwas auffallen. 70% der infizierten Deutschen sind nach Angaben der RKI unter 50 Jahre alt.
Quelle: Coronavirus: la mappa aggiornata dei contagi in Italia, divisi per regioni e province


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So so, laut Trump wird man in den USA den Impfstoff "in Weltrekordzeit" herstellen.



Und der hat deutsche Vorfahren. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schau dir die Altersverteilung der Toten an, dir wird etwas auffallen. 70% der infizierten Deutschen sind nach Angaben der RKI unter 50 Jahre alt.



Das sind die, die in Italien Urlaub machen.


----------



## Andregee (18. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schau dir die Altersverteilung der Toten an, dir wird etwas auffallen. 70% der infizierten Deutschen sind nach Angaben der RKI unter 50 Jahre alt.
> Quelle: Coronavirus: la mappa aggiornata dei contagi in Italia, divisi per regioni e province




Ich bezog mch auf die Begründung im Zitat die als Erklärung der hohen Todesrate die geringe Testquote aufführt, dabei ist es in Deutschland bezüglich der Testrate sicher nicht besser


----------



## Andregee (18. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist denn eindeutig?
> Ja gar nichts, kann trotzdem was anderes sein. Guck dir doch mal die Häufigkeit der verschiedenen Symptome an.



Natürlich kann es etwas anderes sein, sonst wäre es ein Befund und kein Symptom.


----------



## Lotto (18. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So so, laut Trump wird man in den USA den Impfstoff "in Weltrekordzeit" herstellen.



Wenn sie die Ersten sind hat er nicht Unrecht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

Da Trump den Virus schon seit Wochen "vollständig unter Kontrolle" hat hätte er ihn auch einfach fragen können. 

Aber Scherz beiseite, ich halte die Chancen für nicht besonders hoch dass die Amis die ersten sind die nen Impfstoff haben. Die haben später angefangen, weniger (bewilligte) Mittel, schlechtere Ausrüstung und sind gegen dem Rest der Welt massiv in der Unterzahl. Das gerade DIE den ersten Impfstoff haben wäre im Fall des Falles einfach statistisches Glück (für sie und pech für den Rest der Welt da Trump das Zeug natürlich nicht rausrückt bis jeder Ami was hat). Die wären schon froh wenn sie nur annähernd genügend Tests hätten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da Trump den Virus schon seit Wochen "vollständig unter Kontrolle" hat hätte er ihn auch einfach fragen können.
> 
> Aber Scherz beiseite, ich halte die Chancen für nicht besonders hoch dass die Amis die ersten sind die nen Impfstoff haben. Die haben später angefangen, weniger (bewilligte) Mittel, schlechtere Ausrüstung und sind gegen dem Rest der Welt massiv in der Unterzahl. Das gerade DIE den ersten Impfstoff haben wäre im Fall des Falles einfach statistisches Glück (für sie und pech für den Rest der Welt da Trump das Zeug natürlich nicht rausrückt bis jeder Ami was hat). Die wären schon froh wenn sie nur annähernd genügend Tests hätten.


Die Zulassungshürden wären geringer und in der EU nicht zugelassen denke ich. So kann man auch Zeit gewinnen


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Hier ist mal aufgelistet, was noch so kommen kann:
Corona-Krise: Was koennte die Buerger noch erwarten? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

Was ich irgendwie erstaunlich finde: Mit keiner der genannten Maßnahmen/Dinge was noch so alles kommen könnte hätte ich auch nur das geringste Problem.

Vielleicht liegt das an meinem generellen Gemüt/Einstellung aber ganz ehrlich ich kann persönlich einfach nicht nachvollziehen was daran so schlimm sein soll wenn man beispielsweise 4 Wochen zu Hause eingesperrt wäre. Da regen sich Leute auf wenn kein Fußball gespielt wird, sie nicht inne Kneipe/Fitnessstudio/Puff können oder nicht mehr in Gruppen durch die Stadt laufen dürfen? Ja und? 

Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge (Wasser, Nahrung, Strom/Heizung, Telekommunikation, Medizinische Versorgung) laufen. Der Rest sind, entschuldigt wenns so böse klingt, Luxusprobleme verwöhnter Bürger.

Strom und Internet gesichert? Klasse, sperrt mich 4 Wochen ein, dann krieg ich endlich meine Steam-Liste und Netflixliste mal kleiner. Fress is genug im Bau und Bier habsch auch da.


----------



## Andregee (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ich irgendwie erstaunlich finde: Mit keiner der genannten Maßnahmen/Dinge was noch so alles kommen könnte hätte ich auch nur das geringste Problem.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt das an meinem generellen Gemüt/Einstellung aber ganz ehrlich ich kann persönlich einfach nicht nachvollziehen was daran so schlimm sein soll wenn man beispielsweise 4 Wochen zu Hause eingesperrt wäre. Da regen sich Leute auf wenn kein Fußball gespielt wird, sie nicht inne Kneipe/Fitnessstudio/Puff können oder nicht mehr in Gruppen durch die Stadt laufen dürfen? Ja und?
> 
> ...



Das ist eben das Spiegelbild einer Gesellschaft, die auf steten Wettbewerb aufbaut. Da ist sich jeder selbst der nächste. Es erwischt halt eh nur die anderen, aber wehe man selbst ist doch betroffen, dann wird nach Mama geschrien


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aber ganz ehrlich ich kann persönlich einfach nicht nachvollziehen was daran so schlimm sein soll wenn man beispielsweise 4 Wochen zu Hause eingesperrt wäre.


4 Wochen? Gehe lieber von einem Jahr aus, bis eine umfassende Impfung erfolgt ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 4 Wochen? Gehe lieber von einem Jahr aus, bis eine umfassende Impfung erfolgt ist.



So lange werden sie kaum derartige Sperren aufrecht erhalten können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So lange werden sie kaum derartige Sperren aufrecht erhalten können.


Träumer. Was bringen vier Wochen? Nix. Das ist ein Testballon für härtere Maßnahmen. Es gibt in Bayern erste ziemlich regide Ausgangssperren. Früher gab es so etwas mal über Nacht, aber noch nie unbefristet für 24h geltend und nur für minimaler Ausnahmen.

Was passiert in vier Wochen mit Schülern und Studenten, Kitas und Altersheimen?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge (Wasser,   Nahrung, Strom/Heizung, Telekommunikation, Medizinische Versorgung)   laufen. Der Rest sind, entschuldigt wenns so böse klingt, Luxusprobleme   verwöhnter Bürger.


Und wo bekommen die Millionen Menschen, die jetzt pleite sind, das Geld  dafür her? Wir zerstören gerade sämtliche Restaurants, Hotels,  Reiseunternehmen, Caterin Services, Geschäfte, etc. Alles. Viele halten  es vielleicht 4 Wochen aus und dann? Dann stehen hunderttausende  Existenzen mit sechs bis siebenstelligen Schulden in der Kreide. Gestern wurden bei uns kurz nach 18.00 in Restaurant einer Fussgängerzone 5000,-€ Strafen verhängt. Was soll das, die Gäste waren gerade am Bezahlen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

Wenns wirklich Ausgangssperren wären (und nicht die aktuell diskutierten Ausgangsverbote) würde das sehr wohl was bringen, denn alle Infizierten die eingesperrt sind sind nach 4 Wochen geheilt oder tot - die Ausbreitung ist aber definitiv gestoppt.
Nur sind unsere Maßnahmen dafür viel zu lasch (was nicht heißt dass ich sowas befürworte, dafür ist der Virus zu ungefährlich und sowas wäre gar nicht durchsetzbar). Selbst wenn alles umgesetzt wird was der Artikel vorgibt ändert sich an 95% meines Lebens rein gar nichts da ich weiterhin arbeiten gehen, einkaufen, notfalls zum Arzt usw. gehen kann bzw. muss nur halt nicht mehr am Wochenende inne Kneipe oder zum Verein. Alles natürlich unter der Voraussetzung sich nicht nen schweren Verlauf einzuhandeln.

Klar ist das nicht geil vor allem nicht auf Dauer aber für mich persönlich wäre es zu verkraften ne ganze Zeit lang so zu leben. Da gibts ja anscheinend sehr viele Leute die nach 3 Tagen gefühlt wahnsinnig werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich Ausgangssperren wären (und nicht die aktuell diskutierten Ausgangsverbote) würde das sehr wohl was bringen, denn alle Infizierten die eingesperrt sind sind nach 4 Wochen geheilt oder tot - die Ausbreitung ist aber definitiv gestoppt.


Der Zug ist abgefahren. Dafür gibt es zu viele Infizierte auf der Welt. Das hätte man am Anfang machen können, EU weit und für alle Reisenden aus China. Ab den ersten Fällen dort. 

Auch China wird den nächsten großen Ausbruch bekommen. Man kann natürlich jeden Reisenden unter 2 Wochen Quarantäne stellen und alle Waren mit Desinfektionsmitteln bespritzen. Du wirst so einen Virus trotzdem nicht aufhalten. Es helfen nur Impfmittel.

Das sagen "Experten":
*Epidemiologen empfehlen monatelange Einschränkungen des öffentlichen Lebens*
_Ein paar Wochen Ausnahmezustand, dann ist die Covid-19-Epidemie unter  Kontrolle? So einfach wird die Sache nicht, sagen Forscher. Wir werden  unsere Kontakte über lange Zeit reduzieren müssen._
Coronakrise: Epidemiologen rechnen mit monatelangen Einschraenkungen - DER SPIEGEL

Es heißt also, weiter arbeiten und Risiken eingehen, zerstören  des Mittelstandes und Vernichten von Billionen Werten

Irgendwie erinnert mich die ganze Entwicklung an diesen Film:
12 Monkeys – Wikipedia


----------



## Downsampler (18. März 2020)

Die Fernsehserie ist noch besser als der Film.

12 Monkeys (Fernsehserie) – Wikipedia


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

Das Extremszenario geht von Reduktion der Kontakte auf genau Null aus. Das überlebt per Definition kein Virus.
Nur ist das wie gesagt weder angemessen noch durchsetzbar.

Dass wir mit dem Ding jetzt Monate- wenn nicht jahrelang zu kämpfen haben werden ist mir auch klar. Ich sehe aber keine Einschränkungen, die mich persönlich jetzt besonders treffen würden - zumindest nicht die aus dem Artikel. Klar, dass der Finanzsystemkollaps dranhängt ist ne andere Schiene, das wird mich genauso kosten wie die allerallermeisten auch (vielleicht nicht ganz so viel wie den Durchschnitt da ich 2019 in Erwartung eines Crashes so einiges angepasst habe) - das wird garantiert kein Spaß und da sind Ausgangsbeschränkungen das kleinste Problem wenn das eskaliert.


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2020)

Die Bild hat nach der Ansprache von Merkel folgende Fragen in den Raum geworfen:

"▶︎ Was sagt die Kanzlerin denn all den Menschen, die seit Tagen und Wochen verzweifelt versuchen, sich auf das Corona-Virus testen zu lassen und von den Behörden vertröstet werden?

▶︎ Was sagt sie denn zur Fahrlässigkeit ihrer Regierung, die bis gestern Tausenden Menschen aus Krisengebieten wie China und dem Iran höchst fahrlässig die Einreise erlaubte und jene belächelte, die Grenzkontrollen und Zurückweisung von Menschen aus Risikogebieten forderten?

▶︎ Welche Antwort hat die Kanzlerin für all jene Menschen, die wegen der wirtschaftlichen Krise nun nicht wissen, wie sie am Monatsende ihre Miete und ihre Alterssicherung bezahlen sollen? Die Kanzlerin hätte sagen müssen, ob die Menschen in diesem Land neben Corona jetzt auch den Gerichtsvollzieher fürchten müssen.

▶︎ Warum hat die Kanzlerin keine Direkthilfen für die Bevölkerung zugesichert, am besten noch Ende März, wenn die nächsten Rechnungen und Raten fällig werden? Die US-Regierung plant ein Paket in Höhe von 500 Milliarden Dollar für amerikanische Steuerzahler. Was plant die Bundesregierung?

▶︎ Wo bleibt das Versprechen der Kanzlerin, dass China, das aus der selbst verschuldeten Epidemie nun Profit schlagen will, keine deutschen Unternehmen erwerben und keinen Zugang zu deutscher Infrastruktur bekommen wird? Ein klares Wort an das chinesische Regime wäre sie schuldig gewesen.

▶︎ Wo bleibt das Versprechen der Kanzlerin, dass deutsche Kernindustrien wie der Autobau und die Luftfahrt auch nach der Corona-Krise international wettbewerbsfähig bleiben werden? Wenn am Ende dieser Gesundheitskrise Massenarbeitslosigkeit steht, überlassen wir das Land mit Ansage den Extremisten."

Findet ihr das es korrekt abläuft hier?


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2020)

Ich frage mich ja eher, warum sich noch kein Spitzenpolitiker zu Hamsterkäufen geäußert hat.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass sich ein Homer Simpson melden muss. Hast von nem zweiten Homer sogar ein Like bekommen.
> 
> Hättest gestern mal durch die Stadt fahren sollen, denn dann wüsstest du, was ich meine. Wenn ich abends in den Wald gehe, begegne ich keinem Menschen. Muss ich dir jetzt erklären, was da anders ist, als wenn zig Gruppen von Menschen interagieren? Hast Angst, dass ich nen Baum anstecke?



Lass zuerst mal deine versuchten Beleidigungen sein.
Dann, wenn jeder so wie du denken würde, würden tausende Abends durch die Gegend laufen.
Weil gleiches Recht für alle und nicht nur für dich.
Also können wir Ausgangssperren gleich sein lassen, weil Leute wie dich interessiert es ja eh nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja eher, warum sich noch kein Spitzenpolitiker zu Hamsterkäufen geäußert hat.


Ansprache von der Mutti nicht gesehen?


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2020)

Welche Ansprache?


Och, JETZT also, das ging ja schnell.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Bild hat nach der Ansprache von Merkel folgende Fragen in den Raum geworfen:


Die Bild macht Stimmungsmache für den Mob wie immer. 

"▶︎ Was sagt die Kanzlerin denn all den Menschen, die seit Tagen und  Wochen verzweifelt versuchen, sich auf das Corona-Virus testen zu lassen  und von den Behörden vertröstet werden?
Die Kanzlerin kann nichts dafür dass niemand in 4 Wochen 10 Millionen Tests bereitstellen kann.

▶︎ Was sagt sie denn zur Fahrlässigkeit ihrer Regierung, die bis gestern  Tausenden Menschen aus Krisengebieten wie China und dem Iran höchst  fahrlässig die Einreise erlaubte und jene belächelte, die  Grenzkontrollen und Zurückweisung von Menschen aus Risikogebieten  forderten?
Dass man in einem freien Land nicht wegen jedem Grund sofort alle Grenzen dicht machen kann. Das hat hier zwar negative Auswirkungen gehabt aber an der Grundlegenden Situation nichts geändert (auch heimkehrende Deutsche haben Corona verbreitet - hätten die auch in Thailand bleiben sollen?)

▶︎ Welche Antwort hat die Kanzlerin für all jene Menschen, die wegen der  wirtschaftlichen Krise nun nicht wissen, wie sie am Monatsende ihre  Miete und ihre Alterssicherung bezahlen sollen? Die Kanzlerin hätte  sagen müssen, ob die Menschen in diesem Land neben Corona jetzt auch den  Gerichtsvollzieher fürchten müssen.
Zahlungen an Altersvorsorge kann man aussetzen. UNd bis auf wenige Ausahmen die unverschuldet so da stehen und denen selbstverständlich geholfen werden muss (persönliche Meinung): Wer in 10 Jahren Boom es nicht geschafft hat die Miete für 3 Monate auf die hohe kante zu legen hat was falsch gemacht.

▶︎ Warum hat die Kanzlerin keine Direkthilfen für die Bevölkerung  zugesichert, am besten noch Ende März, wenn die nächsten Rechnungen und  Raten fällig werden? Die US-Regierung plant ein Paket in Höhe von 500  Milliarden Dollar für amerikanische Steuerzahler. Was plant die  Bundesregierung?
500 Milliarden für US-Bürger, also rund 1500 Dollar pro Nase - klar, das wird Leute durch ganz 2020 retten die kein Geld für die Miete nächsten Monat haben. Das einzige was bei den Billionen erschaffenem Kapital und Helikoptergeld passiert ist, dass nach der Krise ne Hyperinflation einsetzt. Deutschland weiß das aus Erfahrung, die Amis noch nicht.

▶︎ Wo bleibt das Versprechen der Kanzlerin, dass China, das aus der  selbst verschuldeten Epidemie nun Profit schlagen will, keine deutschen  Unternehmen erwerben und keinen Zugang zu deutscher Infrastruktur  bekommen wird? Ein klares Wort an das chinesische Regime wäre sie  schuldig gewesen.
Ja schön, sperrt die Chinesen aus, gebt ihnen nix mehr! Denk einen Schritt weiter und erkenne, wer davon mehr Schaden hat, China oder Deutschland.

▶︎ Wo bleibt das Versprechen der Kanzlerin, dass deutsche Kernindustrien  wie der Autobau und die Luftfahrt auch nach der Corona-Krise  international wettbewerbsfähig bleiben werden? Wenn am Ende dieser  Gesundheitskrise Massenarbeitslosigkeit steht, überlassen wir das Land  mit Ansage den Extremisten."
Die Frage ist berechtigt - aber nicht im Zusammenhang mit Corona. Die deutsche Industrie wird seit einigen Jahren von schwachsinnigen Regelungen plattgedrückt die die Konkurrenz nicht hat.


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2020)

Wir haben es selbst erlebt bzw erleben es noch immer, man wird nicht getestet, hängt Stundenlang in Hotlines etc pp.
Ich fühle mich im Stich gelassen, aber das versteht man wohl erst, wenn man selbst die ganze shice durchmacht und verzweifelt versucht Hilfe zu bekommen und die nicht bekommt.
Meiner Meinung nach lief hier einiges schief.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wir haben es selbst erlebt bzw erleben es noch immer, man wird nicht getestet, hängt Stundenlang in Hotlines etc pp.
> Ich fühle mich im Stich gelassen, aber das versteht man wohl erst, wenn man selbst die ganze shice durchmacht und verzweifelt versucht Hilfe zu bekommen und die nicht bekommt.



Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich arbeite direkt neben dem Krankenhaus an dem gestern Teststationen eingerichtet wurden - da war ne Menschenschlange ohne Ende davor und nach wenigen Stunden mussten sie dicht machen weil die tests alle waren. Das ist ********************* keine Frage aber da kann die Politik nichts dafür auch wenn man gerne nen Schuldigen hätte. Wir haben einfach nicht die Kapazitäten, millionenfach Tests innerhalb weniger Tage zu produzieren. 

Immerhin bemühen wir uns nach Kräften (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Ländern...). Das ist zwar auch nicht Verdienst der Politik sondern der Menschen da unten die sichn Arsch aufreißen dass es noch so "gut" läuft aber dafür kann man eben Merkel nicht verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (18. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wir haben es selbst erlebt bzw erleben es noch immer, man wird nicht getestet, hängt Stundenlang in Hotlines etc pp.
> Ich fühle mich im Stich gelassen, aber das versteht man wohl erst, wenn man selbst die ganze shice durchmacht und verzweifelt versucht Hilfe zu bekommen und die nicht bekommt.
> Meiner Meinung nach lief hier einiges schief.



Meine Frage dazu hast du noch immer nicht vernünftig beantworten können. 
Der Test bringt dir *absolut nichts*, es sei denn du oder einer deiner Angehörigen erkrankt wirklich schwer und muss ins Krankenhaus. Selbst dann bringt *dir* ein positiver Test nichts, denn es gibt kein Medikament, keine Therapie. Aber dann wissen die Mitarbeiter im Krankenhaus bescheid und werden (euch) entsprechend behandeln und sich selbst entsprechend verhalten. Das medizinische Personal ist in nächster Zeit wirklich wichtig, nicht dein Lamentieren weil du dir offenbar zwanghaft eine Corona Infektion einredest. 
Ansonsten gilt was ich schon vor Seiten geschrieben habe: Wenn du der Meinung bist du könntest andere (mit was auch immer) anstecken, lass dich krank schreiben und bleib zu Hause. Eigenverantwortliches handeln, ist heute nicht mehr so cool und die BILD sieht das sicher auch anders (aber die Merkel muss doch!), aber das gabs mal. Wäre schön wenn die Menschen in der jetzigen Situation mal wieder damit anfangen würden.

Führe dir mal die Meldung von 14:21 Uhr vor Augen:
Coronavirus-Newsblog in Berlin: Zahl der Infizierten steigt auf 519 - Berliner Morgenpost
Alle Welt rennt offensichtlich panisch zu diesen Teststellen und beansprucht das Gesundheitssystem mit einer Sache die absolut unnötig ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Extremszenario geht von Reduktion der Kontakte auf genau Null aus. Das überlebt per Definition kein Virus.
> Nur ist das wie gesagt weder angemessen noch durchsetzbar.


=> keiner Arbeitet
=> Keine Versorgung der Lebensmittelmärkte, keine Apotheken, keine Ärzte
=> Keinerlei Einkäufe über Wochen
=> Abstellen von Wasser, herunterfahren von Kraftwerken

Nein, es wird immer Menschen mit Kontakt geben, Millionenfach ....


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Bild hat nach der Ansprache von Merkel folgende Fragen in den Raum geworfen:



Hab ich mir schon gedacht.


▶︎ Was sagt die Kanzlerin denn all den Menschen, die seit Tagen und Wochen verzweifelt versuchen, sich auf das Corona-Virus testen zu lassen und von den Behörden vertröstet werden?
- Daß so ein Test aufwendig ist und ein eigenes Labor erfordert? Soviel hätten sie bei Bild wissen können.

▶︎ Was sagt sie denn zur Fahrlässigkeit ihrer Regierung, die bis gestern Tausenden Menschen aus Krisengebieten wie China und dem Iran höchst fahrlässig die Einreise erlaubte und jene belächelte, die Grenzkontrollen und Zurückweisung von Menschen aus Risikogebieten forderten?
- Neuinfektionen in China gestern: 1, von außen eingeschleppt: 12. Es besteht kein Anlaß, dicht zu machen.

▶︎ Welche Antwort hat die Kanzlerin für all jene Menschen, die wegen der wirtschaftlichen Krise nun nicht wissen, wie sie am Monatsende ihre Miete und ihre Alterssicherung bezahlen sollen? Die Kanzlerin hätte sagen müssen, ob die Menschen in diesem Land neben Corona jetzt auch den Gerichtsvollzieher fürchten müssen.
- Corona hat nichts an unserem Sozialsystem geändert.

▶︎ Warum hat die Kanzlerin keine Direkthilfen für die Bevölkerung zugesichert, am besten noch Ende März, wenn die nächsten Rechnungen und Raten fällig werden? Die US-Regierung plant ein Paket in Höhe von 500 Milliarden Dollar für amerikanische Steuerzahler. Was plant die Bundesregierung?
- Wie viele Rollen Klopapier hat die Kanzlerin denn vorrätig, liebe Bild?

▶︎ Wo bleibt das Versprechen der Kanzlerin, dass China, das aus der selbst verschuldeten Epidemie nun Profit schlagen will, keine deutschen Unternehmen erwerben und keinen Zugang zu deutscher Infrastruktur bekommen wird? Ein klares Wort an das chinesische Regime wäre sie schuldig gewesen.
- Liebe Transatlantiker, sehen Sie bitte davon ab, die Krise politisch auszuschlachten! 

▶︎ Wo bleibt das Versprechen der Kanzlerin, dass deutsche Kernindustrien wie der Autobau und die Luftfahrt auch nach der Corona-Krise international wettbewerbsfähig bleiben werden? Wenn am Ende dieser Gesundheitskrise Massenarbeitslosigkeit steht, überlassen wir das Land mit Ansage den Extremisten."
- Das kann Merkel nicht versprechen, ist keine Hellseherin, kann nicht wissen, wie sich der globale Absatz entwickelt.

Nachtrag: Jetzt wird es klar, was die Bild meint. Wir sollen ohne Ausrüstung bleiben, weil die Transatlantiker jetzt was gegen China haben:

Von der Leyen - China liefert grosse Mengen Schutzausruestung

Haben die sie noch alle? Müssen wir uns sowas bieten lassen?


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. März 2020)

Nursing home = Altenheime:
Uncounted among coronavirus victims, deaths sweep through Italy's nursing homes - Reuters


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

Äußerst interessant:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3J6zm6zgah0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fly4Fun (18. März 2020)

2012 bunkert dieser Klopapier. Ein kluger Kopf, dieser Mann. Jetzt lacht über ihn keiner mehr.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjgYpZYPKy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das an meinem generellen Gemüt/Einstellung aber ganz ehrlich ich kann persönlich einfach nicht nachvollziehen was daran so schlimm sein soll wenn man beispielsweise 4 Wochen zu Hause eingesperrt wäre.



Ja da ist man als Informatiker im Vorteil. Alleine zu Hause vorm PC sitzen ist doch sonst auch der Normalzustand. 




Duvar schrieb:


> ▶︎ Was sagt sie denn zur Fahrlässigkeit ihrer Regierung, die bis gestern Tausenden Menschen aus Krisengebieten wie China und dem Iran höchst fahrlässig die Einreise erlaubte und jene belächelte, die Grenzkontrollen und Zurückweisung von Menschen aus Risikogebieten forderten?



Das Problem sind eher die, die vor ein paar Wochen aus Italien (zurück)kamen ohne in Quarantäne zu kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

*Tirol komplett unter Quarantäne*

_22:37 Uhr_
Das gesamte österreichische Bundesland Tirol wird ab Mitternacht unter Quarantäne gestellt. "Wir erlassen Quarantäneverordnungen für alle 279 Tiroler Gemeinden. Das bedeutet: Die Gemeinde darf nur dann verlassen werden, wenn es um die Deckung der Grundversorgung geht, um die Daseinsvorsorge oder um zur Arbeit zu kommen - und dann nur zum nächstgelegenen Ort", teilte Tirols Landeschef Günther Platter via Facebook mit. "Sofern es einen Arzt, eine Apotheke, einen Lebensmittelhandel und eine Bank im Ort gibt, darf die Gemeinde für diese Zwecke nicht verlassen werden."
Tirol wird sich zudem als einzelnes Bundesland noch stärker von seinen Nachbarn isolieren. "Das heißt, dass nur jene nach Tirol einreisen können, die in Tirol zu Hause sind oder in der kritischen Infrastruktur oder Versorgung arbeiten", erklärte Platter. Der Warenverkehr sei unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen gestattet. "Dass sich Tirol selbst isoliert, ist absolut notwendig. Weil wir verhindern wollen, dass einerseits das Virus von Tirol aus weiterverbreitet wird und wir uns andererseits auch zusätzlich schützen können." In Tirol wurden bisher 474 bestätigte Fälle gezählt - mehr als in jedem anderen österreichischen Bundesland.



Beatmungsgeraete: Kliniken kaempfen mit Lieferproblemen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2020)

> In Italien liegt das Durchschnittsalter der an den Folgen einer Coronavirus-Infektion Verstorbenen bei 79,5 Jahren. Bei 70 Prozent der Toten handele es sich um Männer, teilte das italienische Institut für Gesundheit (ISS) mit. Insgesamt meldete Italien bis Mittwoch 2.978 Todesfälle durch das neuartige Coronavirus.



Zeit Ticker

Also die Lebenserwartung in Italien liegt bei 82 Jahren. Jeder Tote ist eine Tragödie, wir müssen die Kurve glätten, aber das zeigt mal wieder, dass Angst um das eigene Überleben für die Jüngeren schwer zu begründen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

Die aktuellen Zahlen für Mitteldeutschland: Coronavirus-Infektionen hierzulande deutlich unter bundesweitem Durchschnitt | MDR.DE


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. März 2020)

Venezuela "verstaatlicht", unter anderem, folgende Produkte:
Zucker, Weizenmehl, Milchpulver, Margarine, Öle, Tomatenmark, Hefe, Nudeln und Reis, sowie Clindamycin, Amoxicillin und Clavulansäure.

Auch wurde die Ausgangssperre für Leute über 65 erweitert.
Azucar, harina de maiz, leche en polvo y medicinas: Esto nacionalizo el Gobierno para enfrentar el Covid-19 La iguana TV

Eine jeweils aktuelle Übersicht über die Corornaerkrankungen in Südamerika gibt es hier:
Link

Ärztlicher Rat:
https://abload.de/img/zuhause0bkbt.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

Nächstes Problem im Blindflug
Material fuer Coronavirus-Tests wird knapp | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ärztlicher Rat:
> https://abload.de/img/zuhause0bkbt.jpg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wir bleiben für euch da.Bleibt ihr für uns zu Hause?
> 
> 
> Quedate en casa
> Nosotros no podemos



Ist auf jeden Fall Sinnvoll. Sollt es außer auf deutsch und Spanisch auch noch in vielen anderen Sprachen geben. 

Wobei ich den spanischen Text mit "Bleibt zu Hause, wie können (es) nicht" sogar fast noch besser finde als den deutschen.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne doofe Frage, weiß zufällig jemand ob BoFrost noch liefert? Eigentlich sollte ich heute bis 16 Uhr noch ne Lieferung bekommen, die ich schon vor 10 tagen aufgab aber wenn man sich einloggen will fliegt man bei jeder weiteren Navigation wieder raus. Suche im netz war ergebnislos.  heute Morgen hatte ich noch die Wagen fahren sehen.


Unser Fahrer war gestern ganz regulär da. Kann aber regional geregelt sein.


----------



## seahawk (19. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 4 Wochen? Gehe lieber von einem Jahr aus, bis eine umfassende Impfung erfolgt ist.



Klinische Studien für ein altes Malariamittel sehen gut aus:

Bayer preps U.S. donation of malaria med chloroquine to help in COVID-19 fight: report | FiercePharma
French researcher posts successful Covid-19 drug trial

An der Uni Tübingen testen sie es auch in Deutschland.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. März 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Unser Fahrer war gestern ganz regulär da. Kann aber regional geregelt sein.



Danke, leide ist hier echt niemand mehr gekommen, ohne Absage. Na Ja, gibt schlimmeres. 

Warum sollen Friseure eigentlich geöffnet bleiben wenn man zuhause bleiben soll? Alle sind Helden aber von der Gefahr sich anzustecken sind ja die Friseure auch nicht sicher. Und wirklich viel verdienen die auch nicht. Es wird, wenn auch zurecht, darauf hingewiesen das Pflegepersonal schlecht verdient aber das gilt auch für andere Branchen. Natürlich ist im Moment der Krise, ein Friseur nicht so wichtig wie andere Krisen relevantere  Branchen aber dann sollen endlich auch Friseure schließen dürfen um Kurzarbeitergeld beantragen zu können.


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2020)

Das mit den Friseuren geht schon klar. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TMlcGm3mW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tdi-fan (19. März 2020)

Gestern Abend war ich noch kurz einkaufen, und ehrlich, Toilettenpapier, Feuchttücher und Zewa, alles ausverkauft. Genauso wie Nudeln oder Fertiggerichte in Gläsern oder Dosen. Einer vor mir an der Kasse meinte nur noch, dass die Leute einen Dachschaden hätten, Recht hat er.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich noch kurz einkaufen, und ehrlich, Toilettenpapier, Feuchttücher und Zewa, alles ausverkauft. Genauso wie Nudeln oder Fertiggerichte in Gläsern oder Dosen. Einer vor mir an der Kasse meinte nur noch, dass die Leute einen Dachschaden hätten, Recht hat er.



Ja aber es wird doch immer betont das alles da sei. Ist schon nervig.


----------



## tdi-fan (19. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ja aber es wird doch immer betont das alles da sei. Ist schon nervig.



Ich werd' morgen früh um 7 Uhr nochmal bei Ladenöffnung rein und schauen wie die Lage dann ausschaut.


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich noch kurz einkaufen, und ehrlich, Toilettenpapier, Feuchttücher und Zewa, alles ausverkauft. Genauso wie Nudeln oder Fertiggerichte in Gläsern oder Dosen. Einer vor mir an der Kasse meinte nur noch, dass die Leute einen Dachschaden hätten, Recht hat er.


Er hat Recht. Ich war Dienstag nach Feierabend in 5 Läden, um ein paar Rollen Klopapier zu ergattern. 1x Marktkauf, 2x Penny, 2x Rewe. Das war das, was auf meiner Rute lag. Der letzte Laden hatte dann noch was. Habe mich gefühlt, wie ein Goldgräber, der endlich den großen Schatz findet.


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2020)

Ich denke damit dürfte ziemlich klar sein, dass die Leute, die abseits der ganzen Scherzbolde (zb. "tausche Smartphone gegen Klopapier") tlw. schon vor Tagen über das Internetz nach Klopapier usw. gesucht haben, wirklich ein Problem mit der Beschaffung verschiedener Artikel hatten und haben. Auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen war vorhin noch eine Anzeige online, in der jemand Hefe zum Brotbacken gesucht, und zum tausch Klopapier angeboten hat.

Der Edeka im Nachbarort (das einzige Geschäft dort), bei dem wir gestern noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten besorgt hatten, war bzgl. Klopapier/Küchenrolle und einiger anderer Dinge auch (schon vormittags) ausverkauft. Auf dem Heimweg hab ich mich dann auch gefragt, was die Anwohner machen, die schon älter und nicht mehr so gut auf den Beinen sind (zb. nen Rollator brauchen oder an Krücken gehen), und dort immer einkaufen, weil sie sonst auch nirgendwo anders hinkommen... 

Vielleicht sollten "wir" mobilen Menschen (Autofahrer) kleinere Geschäfte zb. in Dörfern/Randbezirken während der "Krise" gar nicht mehr anfahren, auch wenn sie direkt vor der Tür liegen, einfach weil wir ja auch noch ein paar Kilometer weiter in größere Supermärkte und Discounter fahren können.


----------



## -ElCritico- (19. März 2020)

Coronavirus: some recovered patients may have reduced lung function and are left gasping for air while walking briskly, Hong Kong doctors find | South China Morning Post

Die Studiengruppe ist relativ klein, weil HK nicht so viele Erkrante hatte, aber trotzdem besorgniserregend.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich denke damit dürfte ziemlich klar sein, dass die Leute, die abseits der ganzen Scherzbolde (zb. "tausche Smartphone gegen Klopapier") tlw. schon vor Tagen über das Internetz nach Klopapier usw. gesucht haben, wirklich ein Problem mit der Beschaffung verschiedener Artikel hatten und haben. Auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen war vorhin noch eine Anzeige online, in der jemand Hefe zum Brotbacken gesucht, und zum tausch Klopapier angeboten hat.
> 
> Der Edeka im Nachbarort (das einzige Geschäft dort), bei dem wir gestern noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten besorgt hatten, war bzgl. Klopapier/Küchenrolle und einiger anderer Dinge auch (schon vormittags) ausverkauft. Auf dem Heimweg hab ich mich dann auch gefragt, was die Anwohner machen, die schon älter und nicht mehr so gut auf den Beinen sind (zb. nen Rollator brauchen oder an Krücken gehen), und dort immer einkaufen, weil sie sonst auch nirgendwo anders hinkommen...
> 
> Vielleicht sollten "wir" mobilen Menschen (Autofahrer) kleinere Geschäfte zb. in Dörfern/Randbezirken während der "Krise" gar nicht mehr anfahren, auch wenn sie direkt vor der Tür liegen, einfach weil wir ja auch noch ein paar Kilometer weiter in größere Supermärkte und Discounter fahren können.



Das traurige ist doch, fahren wir nicht hin, kauft ein anderer alles. Es muß endlich rationiert verkauft werden und in den Märkten zum überwachen sollte man Soldaten einsetzen, das schreckt die Meisten wohl ab.


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Coronavirus: some recovered patients may have reduced lung function and are left gasping for air while walking briskly, Hong Kong doctors find | South China Morning Post
> 
> Die Studiengruppe ist relativ klein, weil HK nicht so viele Erkrante hatte, aber trotzdem besorgniserregend.



Wobei es aber auch schon von Anfang an gesagt wurde, wieder gesund zu werden bedeutet nicht zwangsweise auch, dass da keine Folgeschäden (tlw. ein Leben lang) bleiben können und werden. Ich denke das Problem besteht grundsätzlich bei Lungenerkrankungen.


Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das traurige ist doch, fahren wir nicht hin,  kauft ein anderer alles.


Das könnte natürlich passieren, aber je mehr es nicht tun, desto besser. Und ich werde zukünftig eben die 4KM weiter in die Stadt fahren, wo die großen Supermärkte und Discounter sind. Diesen Beitrag kann ich leisten, er kostet mich nicht wirklich was (etwas Sprit und ein paar Minuten Zeit), also leiste ich ihn.


> Es muß endlich rationiert verkauft werden und  in den Märkten zum überwachen sollte man Soldaten einsetzen, das  schreckt die Meisten wohl ab.


Das Militär braucht es dazu eigentlich (zumindest noch) nicht, sondern nur Mitarbeiter in den Märkten, die ein Auge darauf haben, dass die eingekauften Mengen "haushaltsüblich" sind. Und natürlich entsprechende Hinweise schon auf dem Parkplatz/am Eingang.

Wenn auch dass dann nicht hilft, gut, dann muß man abwägen was der nächste Schritt ist.

Aber es kann nicht sein dass da einzelne "Geier" Autoladungen voll Toilettenpapier usw. nach Hause karren, und die die zu spät kommen sich ihr Klopapier im Internetz erbetteln müssen. Krise hin oder her. "Suche Klopapier", oder "tausche Klopapier gegen Hefe" Anzeigen im Internetz, 2020 mitten in Deutschland, und dann soll "die Logistik funktionieren"? Nix funktioniert, und das richtig.


----------



## Eckism (19. März 2020)

Meine Schwester bekommt auch nix mehr...keine Babynahrung, Klopapier, Küchenrolle, Mehl usw., da werd ich mich morgen auch in die Spur machen und werd die 600km fahren und Lieferservice spielen. Das ist doch echt lächerlich, die Leite machen ihre Krise doch selbst...ich dachte immer, nur die Amis sind Saublöd...


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. März 2020)

hab gestern festgestellt das auch Tabak und Zigaretten gehamstert werden ... völlig Gaga
Ich wollte Zigaretten für meine frau kaufen ...


----------



## tdi-fan (19. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber es kann nicht sein dass da einzelne "Geier" Autoladungen voll Toilettenpapier usw. nach Hause karren, und die die zu spät kommen sich ihr Klopapier im Internetz erbetteln müssen. Krise hin oder her. "Suche Klopapier", oder "tausche Klopapier gegen Hefe" Anzeigen im Internetz, 2020 mitten in Deutschland, und dann soll "die Logistik funktionieren"? Nix funktioniert, und das richtig.



Wir leben in einer Welt, wo sich jeder selbst am nächsten ist. Bevor das soweit kommt, dass ich mir Klopapier erbetteln müsste, mein Duschkopf hat ne Strahlfunktion.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das traurige ist doch, fahren wir nicht hin, kauft ein anderer alles. Es muß endlich rationiert verkauft werden und in den Märkten zum überwachen sollte man Soldaten einsetzen, das schreckt die Meisten wohl ab.


Bei den Märkten hier vor Ort geschieht das bereits: Maximal zwei Packen Toilettenpapier und vier Packen Nudeln pro Haushalt sind erlaubt. Ich bin die Woche bei verschiedenen Märkten vorbeigefahren und hatte keine Schwierigkeiten Lebensmittel und andere Dinge für den täglichen Gebrauch zu finden. Ja, ein paar der Regale waren tatsächlich leer. Aber ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass uns die Lebensmittel in irgendeiner Form ausgehen. Essen die Deutschen denn nur Nudeln?  Reis, Kartoffeln, Hülsenfrüchte oder Konserven – es ist alles in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Dann isst man eben mal nicht die gewohnte Kost, sondern orientiert sich neu.

Und mal ganz unter uns: Man benötigt *nicht *zwingend Toilettenpapier. Unsere Hände waschen wir doch auch mit Wasser und Seife, dann geht das auch mit anderen Körperteilen. Natürlich ist das nicht so bequem und komfortabel, doch die Hatz einiger nach Toilettenpapier kann ich weder nachvollziehen noch gutheißen.

Besinnt euch in diesen Zeiten auf das Wesentliche: Treibt Sport, geht an die frische Luft, sprecht mit euren Liebsten und verfallt auf keinen Fall in unnötige Panik.


----------



## Eckism (19. März 2020)

Das mit dem Klopapier hamstern ist mir ja immer noch ein Rätsel...JEDER lacht drüber, aber irgendjemand muss den Mist doch kaufen!? Erwarten die Deppen, das die "Infizierten" zu Zombies werden?


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Bei den Märkten hier vor Ort geschieht das bereits: Maximal zwei Packen Toilettenpapier und vier Packen Nudeln pro Haushalt sind erlaubt. Ich bin die Woche bei verschiedenen Märkten vorbeigefahren und hatte keine Schwierigkeiten Lebensmittel und andere Dinge für den täglichen Gebrauch zu finden. Ja, ein paar der Regale waren tatsächlich leer. Aber ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass uns die Lebensmittel in irgendeiner Form ausgehen. Essen die Deutschen denn nur Nudeln?  Reis, Kartoffeln, Hülsenfrüchte oder Konserven – es ist alles in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Dann isst man eben mal nicht die gewohnte Kost, sondern orientiert sich neu.
> 
> Und mal ganz unter uns: Man benötigt *nicht *zwingend Toilettenpapier. Unsere Hände waschen wir doch auch mit Wasser und Seife, dann geht das auch mit anderen Körperteilen. Natürlich ist das nicht so bequem und komfortabel, doch die Hatz einiger nach Toilettenpapier kann ich weder nachvollziehen noch gutheißen.
> 
> Besinnt euch in diesen Zeiten auf das Wesentliche: Treibt Sport, geht an die frische Luft, sprecht mit euren Liebsten und verfallt auf keinen Fall in unnötige Panik.



Wir haben alles was wir brauchen und gehamstert ist da nix. Im Zweifel haben wir auch ne große Familie wo wir uns gegenseitig unterstützen könnten. Ich meinte nur das es irgendjemand kauft um evtl zu gegebener Zeit ein Geschäft damit zu machen. Ich finde diese Klopapier-Challenge einfach unsäglich, wo im Internet Rentner per Anzeige solche Dinge suchen da sie bisher leer ausgingen.


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das mit dem Klopapier hamstern ist mir ja immer noch ein Rätsel...JEDER lacht drüber, aber irgendjemand muss den Mist doch kaufen!? Erwarten die Deppen, das die "Infizierten" zu Zombies werden?


Ich kapiere es wirklich nicht. Ich kaufe Klopapier vielleicht einmal im Monat. Dienstag war wirklich alles leer. Warum? Die Leute können gar nicht so viel essen wie sie vermeintlich sch***** wollen. Verrückt.


----------



## seahawk (19. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Bei den Märkten hier vor Ort geschieht das bereits: Maximal zwei Packen Toilettenpapier und vier Packen Nudeln pro Haushalt sind erlaubt. Ich bin die Woche bei verschiedenen Märkten vorbeigefahren und hatte keine Schwierigkeiten Lebensmittel und andere Dinge für den täglichen Gebrauch zu finden. Ja, ein paar der Regale waren tatsächlich leer. Aber ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass uns die Lebensmittel in irgendeiner Form ausgehen. Essen die Deutschen denn nur Nudeln?  Reis, Kartoffeln, Hülsenfrüchte oder Konserven – es ist alles in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Dann isst man eben mal nicht die gewohnte Kost, sondern orientiert sich neu.
> 
> Und mal ganz unter uns: Man benötigt *nicht *zwingend Toilettenpapier. Unsere Hände waschen wir doch auch mit Wasser und Seife, dann geht das auch mit anderen Körperteilen. Natürlich ist das nicht so bequem und komfortabel, doch die Hatz einiger nach Toilettenpapier kann ich weder nachvollziehen noch gutheißen.
> 
> Besinnt euch in diesen Zeiten auf das Wesentliche: Treibt Sport, geht an die frische Luft, sprecht mit euren Liebsten und verfallt auf keinen Fall in unnötige Panik.



Also jetzt mit dem PArtner und der Familie reden zu müssen, geht nun wirklich zu weit. Totale PANIK!


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2020)

Bei uns ist das Abitur ausgefallen. Mich würde eher interessieren, wie das jetzt weiter geht, immerhin macht mein Sohn gerade Abitur und will danach zur Universität.
Wäre blöd, wenn das alles jetzt den Bach herunter geht.


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2020)

Wieso sollte das den Bach runtergehen? Das wird doch nachgeholt. Zur Uni kann er sein Leben lang gehen. Dennoch eine blöde Situation. Die Azubis hier sind auch geknickt, weil die IHK die Prüfungen abgesagt hat.


----------



## -ElCritico- (19. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das Abitur ausgefallen. Mich würde eher interessieren, wie das jetzt weiter geht, immerhin macht mein Sohn gerade Abitur und will danach zur Universität.
> Wäre blöd, wenn das alles jetzt den Bach herunter geht.


Es wäre sinnvoll al die Ferien vorzuverlegen. So gesehen hätten dann die Schüler und Studis nix verpasst.


----------



## Kindercola (19. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es wirklich nicht. Ich kaufe Klopapier vielleicht einmal im Monat. Dienstag war wirklich alles leer. Warum? Die Leute können gar nicht so viel essen wie sie vermeintlich sch***** wollen. Verrückt.



Ich fahre täglich aufm Weg zur Arbeit an einem Klopapierhersteller vorbei. Mein Gott da stapeln sich inzwischen die LKW´s. Wenn ich mir überlege, das die Laderampen, der gesamte LKW Parkplatz voll steht und die Brummis dann schon auf der Straße campieren dürfen....


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2020)

Die Versorgungslage bei den Notebooks ist auch ziemlich finster. Ich musste vor zwei Wochen für Home-Office Arbeitsplätze insgesamt 12 neue Lenovo T495s bestellen. Unser Händler der zum Glück Lenovo Platinum Partner ist, hat alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt um doch noch was zu zaubern. Was ihm zum Glück letztendlich auch gelungen ist. Andere hatten leider nicht so viel Glück. Supermicro hat uns vor über einem Monat schon informiert, das die Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen extrem eingeschränkt sein wird.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> ...



Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? Schreibtische schon auseinander gerückt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Versorgungslage bei den Notebooks ist auch ziemlich finster.


Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum jetzt die Autoindustrie die Werke herunter gefahren hat. Die Schiffe aus China sind je nach Route und Schiff 4-8 Wochen unterwegs. Darum bemerken wir jetzt erst und dann für min. 8 Wochen das herunterfahren der Chinasischen Werke. Das werden jetzt ein paar sehr harte Wochen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? Schreibtische schon auseinander gerückt?



Das ist nicht nötig. So viele sind wir ja nicht und einen gesunden Abstand haben wir ohnehin zueinander.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nötig.


Doch, ihr seit für unsere Unterhaltung lebenswichtig. Da darf doch keiner ausfallen. 
Und denke an Deine Eltern, Großeltern, Onkelns und Tantens ....

Ohhhh, seit bitte voooorsichtig, gaaaanz vooooorsichtig, keinen Dark Room mehr, etc ....

  (Mist, ist ja auch verboten)


----------



## Mahoy (19. März 2020)

Irgendwie arbeiten die Hamsterer sehr inkonsequent. Es gibt bei mir um die Ecke zwei Märkte, in denen ich regelmäßig einkaufe, aber in keinem fehlt es an den selben üblichen "Hamsterprodukten".
In einem gab's Klopapier und Reis en masse, aber dafür keine Seife, keine Milch, keine Nudeln und kein abgefülltes Wasser.
Im anderen gab's kein Klopapier, aber dafür reichlich Seife, Milch und Nudeln und immerhin eine gewisse Auswahl an Reis und genug Mineralwasser, um darin zu baden.
Zwei Tage später waren die Karten neu gemischt
Das Einzige, was in meiner Ecke neuerdings ständig und überall fehlt, sind Schoko-Frühstücksflocken; normale Cornflakes gibt es aber. Muss man das verstehen?  

An die Reservisten unter uns: Wurde schon bei jemandem (abseits von Ärzten und Sanitätern) der Bereitschaftsgrad abgehorcht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In einem gab's Klopapier und Reis en masse, aber dafür keine Seife, keine Milch, keine Nudeln und kein abgefülltes Wasser.


Die Lieferung der Waren erfolgt nicht kontinuierlich, sondern je nach Waren und Größe des Geschäftes ein bis fünfmal in der Woche. Geh Morgen noch einmal in den Laden und schau morgen nach.

In meinen Hauptladen kommt heute um 14:00 die Lieferung an. Ich werde im Laden sein ...


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2020)

Als Aktiver:
An unserer Dienststelle wurden wir von der Präsenzpflicht befreit müssen aber innerhalb von 24h zurück sein, wenn wir Amtshilfe leisten müssen.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nötig. So viele sind wir ja nicht und einen gesunden Abstand haben wir ohnehin zueinander.



Ich glaube mir wäre der Sitzabstand zu grenzwertig. Klarer Vorteil Thilo. 
Ich verschwinde spätestens ab Montag für zwei bis drei Wochen im Keller. Leider nicht zum zocken und hätte ich auch ohne Corona machen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In meinen Hauptladen kommt heute um 14:00 die Lieferung an. Ich werde im Laden sein ...



Wenn du schlau bist, fängst du den Lkw noch vor Ankunft ab.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (19. März 2020)

Ich war heute, nach 2 Tagen, erneut kurz draußen zum Einkaufen (Krems, Niederösterreich).
Im Prinzip ist fast alles da - außer Desinfektionsmittel und Einweghandschuhe.
Ob und wann die nächste Lieferung davon kommt, weiß aktuell niemand.

Punkto Handschuhe kann ich ja auch die Mehrweg-Handschuhe verwenden. Die müssen halt
nach dem Heimkommen sofort gewaschen, desinfiziert und zum trocknen aufgehängt werden werden.

Desinfektionsmittel bekommt man zurzeit am ehesten in den Apotheken. 
Oder man nimmt zur Not ein hochprozentiges, alkoholisches Destillat aus der Küche (mit min. 60 % Alkoholgehalt) .



Mahoy schrieb:


> An die Reservisten unter uns: Wurde schon bei jemandem (abseits von Ärzten und Sanitätern) der Bereitschaftsgrad abgehorcht?


Da tut sich bei uns bisher noch nichts, aber ich denke dass in Österreich zuerst die verpflichtet werden, deren Wehr- oder Zivildienst erst vor kurzem geendet hat.
Falls dann immer noch Not am Mann / an der Frau ist, kommen die älteren Jahrgänge dran.
(Rein theoretisch kann aber in Notzeiten JEDER öst. Staatsbürger, sofern geeignet, verpflichtet werden)

Das Bundesland Tirol wurde heute Mitternacht übrigens komplett abgeriegelt. 
Die Leute dort dürfen maximal in den nächsten (größeren) Ort fahren, falls direkt vor Ort keine Geschäfte/Apotheke/Ärzte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Downsampler (19. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du schlau bist, fängst du den Lkw noch vor Ankunft ab.



"Der große Klopapierraub von 2020" wird die Nachwelt es nennen.


----------



## compisucher (19. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das Bundesland Tirol wurde heute Mitternacht übrigens komplett abgeriegelt.
> Die Leute dort dürfen maximal in den nächsten (größeren) Ort fahren, falls direkt vor Ort keine Geschäfte/Apotheke/Ärzte vorhanden sind.



Yepp, ist so.
Bin seit heute im Homeoffice.
Funktioniert erstaunlich gut.


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Punkto Handschuhe kann ich ja auch die Mehrweg-Handschuhe verwenden. Die müssen halt nach dem Heimkommen sofort gewaschen, desinfiziert und zum trocknen aufgehängt werden werden.



Eigentlich müssen die nicht gewaschen und desinfiziert werden, weil die Viren ja eh nach einer bestimmten Zeit sterben. Normalerweise reicht es sogar sie eine Weile ins Freie zu legen, da UV-Strahlen desinfizieren. So kann man sogar Trinkwasser entkeimen, einfach eine klare Flasche (egal ob Kunststoff oder Glas, wobei Glas grundsätzlich vorzuziehen ist) mit Wasser füllen, und eine Weile in die Sonne legen.

SODIS – Wikipedia

Reines Trinkwasser dank Sonnenlicht - WELT


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

Sonne haben wir aktuell genug.



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Warum sollen Friseure eigentlich geöffnet bleiben wenn man zuhause bleiben soll? Alle sind Helden aber von der Gefahr sich anzustecken sind ja die Friseure auch nicht sicher. Und wirklich viel verdienen die auch nicht. Es wird, wenn auch zurecht, darauf hingewiesen das Pflegepersonal schlecht verdient aber das gilt auch für andere Branchen. Natürlich ist im Moment der Krise, ein Friseur nicht so wichtig wie andere Krisen relevantere Branchen aber dann sollen endlich auch Friseure schließen dürfen um Kurzarbeitergeld beantragen zu können.



Haben sich andere auch schon gefragt: Petra Koepping: "Bei den Friseurlaeden werden wir nachschaerfen" | MDR.DE


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/coronavirus-petra-koepping-interview-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Friseure dürfen weiterhin geöffnet bleiben. Warum ist das so? Das beschäftigt sehr viele Menschen, auch die Friseure selbst. Die können keinen Mindestabstand von ein bis anderthalb Metern zu ihren Kunden einhalten.*
> 
> Absolut richtig. Wir haben das auch nicht verstanden, warum der Bund die Friseure in diese Regelung hineingenommen hat._Ich empfehle jedem Friseur, genau zu überlegen, ob er seinen Laden offen lässt oder nicht. Das werden wir in unserem Krisenstab nochmal besprechen._
> Petra Köpping | Sachsens Gesundheitsministerin​
> ...





			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-virus-sachsen-ticker-donnerstag-neunzehnter-maerz-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Leipzig verschärft Schließungsregelung - Frisöre ab Freitag zu*
> 14:29 Uhr
> Die Stadt Leipzig weitet die Regelung des Freistaats Sachsen zur Eindämmung der Corona-Pandemie in zwei Punkten aus: Ab Freitag müssen auch Frisörgeschäfte geschlossen bleiben. Außerdem sind - ebenfalls ab Freitag - private Veranstaltungen nur noch für Gruppen bis 20 Personen zulässig. Das teilte die Stadt mit. Die Regelung des Freistaats tolerierte bisher noch Veranstaltungen bis 100 Personen.




Faktenfinder:
Massnahmen gegen Corona: Alles nur Panikmache? | tagesschau.de

Edit:
*EU-Kommission empfiehlt Reihenfolge bei Corona-Tests*

_13:05 Uhr_
In einer Empfehlung an die EU-Staaten hat sich die EU-Kommission für ein fünfstufiges Verfahren in Bezug auf die Corona-Tests ausgesprochen. Es bezieht sich auf die Reihenfolge, wann welche möglicherweise betroffenen Personen getestet werden sollen.
Zuerst sollten Klinikpatienten mit ernsten Atemwegsinfektionen auf das Virus getestet werden. An zweiter Stelle folgen Patienten mit akuten Atemwegsinfektionen und Krankenhausmitarbeiter mit Symptomen.
Anschließend sollten Menschen mit akuten Atemwegsinfektionen getestet werden, die aber noch nicht in einer Klinik aufgenommen wurden.
An vierter Stelle ordnet die EU-Kommission ältere Menschen mit chronischen Krankheiten ein und zuletzt sieht der Plan die Tests für alle Patienten mit Atemwegsinfektionen vor, sollten dafür die nötigen Ressourcen vorhanden sein.

*Auch Spanien meldet starke Zunahme von Corona-Fällen*

_12:50 Uhr_
Innerhalb eines Tages ist die Zahl der Todesopfer in Spanien nach Angaben des Gesundheitsministeriums um mehr als 200 auf insgesamt 767 angestiegen. 17.147 Infektionen seien registriert worden. Gestern waren es noch 13.716 gewesen.

*Litauen stellt Daten von Infizierten online*

_12:46 Uhr_
Auf einer Webseite des litauischen Rundfunks werden die Bewegungsdaten von Staatsbürgern veröffentlicht, die sich mit dem Coronavirus infiziert haben.
Die Namen bleiben anonym, aufgeführt wird beispielsweise, wann eine der betroffenen Personen in das Land eingereist ist, ob sie öffentliche Verkehrsmittel genutzt hat oder an welchen öffentlichen Orten sie sich aufgehalten hat.

*Toilettenpapier wird zum Diebesgut*

_12:43 Uhr_
In Zeiten der Corona-Krise zielen manche Einbrecher auf völlig neue Beute ab: In Nürnberg wurden aus einer Grundschule mindestens 600 normale Rollen und neun Jumborollen Toilettenpapier sowie Kanister mit mindestens 20 Litern Flüssigseife gestohlen. Das teilte die zuständige Polizei mit.
In Nordrhein-Westfalen wurden aus einem Lager rund 100 Liter Desinfektionsmittel gestohlen. Später wurden die Flaschen im Internet zum Kauf angeboten. Die Polizei konnte einen 28-Jährigen festnehmen, der den Diebstahl inzwischen gestanden hat.


----------



## Adi1 (19. März 2020)

Die Sonne wird uns nicht weiterhelfen. 

Die Merkel hat gestern mal die Situation richtig eingeschätzt,

da kam ja auch mal die wissentschaftliche Expertise durch.

Alle müssen sich jetzt an die Regeln halten,

wenn nicht,

dann Notstand.


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2020)

Langsam ziehen die Todesfälle auch bei uns an: Germany Coronavirus: 13,979 Cases and 42 Deaths - Worldometer

+14 mit dem letzten Update. Jetzt sind wir schon bei 42 (bzw. mittlerweile ja schon wieder mehr).


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. März 2020)

Das Sterben geht erst los ...


----------



## Tengri86 (19. März 2020)

Italien testet auch die verstorbene, keine Ahnung ob Deutschland das  auch macht


----------



## Adi1 (19. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das Sterben geht erst los ...



Ja, das befürchte ich auch.


----------



## Mahoy (19. März 2020)

Gestorben wird immer ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nötig. So viele sind wir ja nicht und einen gesunden Abstand haben wir ohnehin zueinander.



Ich hab gehört bestimmte Redakteure schützen sich zuverlässig vor Viren indem sie sich in eine Festung aus Grafikkartenkartons und Bildschirmen eingraben. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Alle müssen sich jetzt an die Regeln halten,
> 
> wenn nicht,
> 
> dann Notstand.



ähm... nein, der Notstand kommt so oder so. Das sich an die regeln halten ist richtig und wichtig und das sollte auch jeder tun, einfach weil man für sich selbst und seine Lieben die Ansteckungsrisiken mindern kann, das ist immer eine gute Idee. Aber das wird bei weitem nicht ausreichen um einen Notstand zu verhindern. Lass mich mal kurz den Unterschied zwischen öffentlichen Medien/politischen Kundgebungen und der Realität in zwei Diagrammen zeigen.

Du kennst das mit "wir müssen Hände waschen, Abstand halten, Läden schlioeßen usw. um die Epidemie zu verlangsamen dass das Gesundheitssystem das schafft". Dazu gibts dann solche Bildchen für die Massen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön. Stimmt sogar dass man die Kurve so beeinflussen kann - aber die Dimensionen sind sehr verzerrt dargestellt bzw. die Achsen auch nicht konkret beschriftet.
Jetzt ein Bildchen der Realität aus einer Coronastudie die der Politik seit 16. März vorliegt - mit konkreter Achsenbeschriftung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Informationen könnten die Bürger verunsichern würden gewisse Leute das nennen. Erstens es wird viele Monate Notstand sein und zweitens selbst wenn wir alle uns an alle Regeln halten reicht das nicht Ansatzweise dafür dass jeder ein Platz im Krankenhaus hat. Turnhallen mit Betten incoming Mai bis August.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2020)

Keine Angst!
Es sterben in aller Regel Vorbelastete und Alte.
Sie zu schützen ist unsere Pflicht, aber deswegen müssen wir selbst keine Angst haben.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2020)

Es gibt vielleicht mehr Vorbelastete als du denkst.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2020)

Jung und Vorbelastet, eher nicht.
Das Durchschnittsalter der Toten ist nahe bei der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung.

Das ändert nichts an unserem Handeln, aber weniger Angst würde uns allen gut tun.


----------



## beren2707 (19. März 2020)

Aktuelle Stellungnahme der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Epidemiologie.

Das legt deutlich einschneidende Maßnahmen in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft sehr nahe. Lockdown ab Montag?


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2020)

Hoffentlich, als ich das vor Wochen gesagt habe bzw verlangt habe, wurde ich noch ausgelacht hier. Viel zu spät, aber Geld geht halt vor hier.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

Wann werden eigentlich NRW, BW und Bayern als Risikogebiete eingestuft?
Dort gibt es mittlerweile weit über 1000 bestätigte Infektionen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das legt deutlich einschneidende Maßnahmen in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft sehr nahe. Lockdown ab Montag?


Was steht im Text? Dine Vermutung läuft meiner Meinung nach ins Leere. Nein, das wird nicht passieren

_".... Da es derzeit keine kausale Therapie oder präventive Impfung gibt, ist es in der aktuellen epidemiologischen Situation wichtig, die Bevölkerung zu überzeugen, freiwillig und konsequent zur Einschränkung der Übertra-gung beizutragen. Obwohl derzeit nicht alle Regionen Deutschlands gleichermaßen betroffen sind, ist es nö-__tig, vorsorglich überall entsprechende ausbreitungslimitierende Maßnahmen einzusetzen. 

Wir unterstützen die Maßnahmen, die bereits von der Bundesregierung umgesetzt wurden, und wir mahnen an, kritisch die Umsetzung weiterer Maßnahmen zu prüfen. Uns sollte dabei immer bewusst sein, dass diese Einschränkungen der Bürgerrechte menschlich, sozial, wirtschaftlich und auch gesundheitlich eine erhebliche Belastung für die Menschen und Unternehmen unseres Landes darstellen. Es ist daher notwendig, dass zu diesen Themen eine öffentliche Diskussion geführt wird  ...."_


Was haben wir hier für ein Thema:
Falschmeldungen zum Corona-Virus sollen bestraft werden


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wann werden eigentlich NRW, BW und Bayern als Risikogebiete eingestuft?
> Dort gibt es mittlerweile weit über 1000 bestätigte Infektionen.


Wird durchaus schon so betrachtet. Aus unserer Gruppe aus dem Schweiz Urlaub wurden zwei Leute getestet. Nr. 1 weil er nachher in Tirol war, Nr. 2 (in Berlin) weil sie mit uns, nämlich Menschen aus NRW, unterwegs war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

Heutige Situation in Deutschland:

*13 797 Infiziere insgesamt*
davon 42 Tote
sowie 113 Genesene
und 13824 akut Infizierte

Keine gute Quote .... 
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## beren2707 (19. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was steht im Text? Dine Vermutung läuft meiner Meinung nach ins Leere. Nein, das wird nicht passieren.


Ich kombiniere dort durchaus erkennbare Hinweise bzgl. der Erwägung weiterer Maßnahmen (die auch deinem Zitat zu entnehmen sind) lediglich mit den jüngsten Aussagen von Söder, Kretschmann & Co. 
Gleiches haben mir Kollegen auch noch vor zwei Wochen bzgl. Schulschließungen an den Kopf geworfen, einen Tag später war es soweit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2020)

Zum Thema gestern wie lange Viren überleben:

YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssen die nicht gewaschen und desinfiziert werden, weil die Viren ja eh nach einer bestimmten Zeit sterben. Normalerweise reicht es sogar sie eine Weile ins Freie zu legen, da UV-Strahlen desinfizieren. So kann man sogar Trinkwasser entkeimen, einfach eine klare Flasche (egal ob Kunststoff oder Glas, wobei Glas grundsätzlich vorzuziehen ist) mit Wasser füllen, und eine Weile in die Sonne legen.
> 
> SODIS – Wikipedia
> 
> Reines Trinkwasser dank Sonnenlicht - WELT


Theoretisch ja, praktisch würde ich das lieber kurz kochen lassen. Dann kann man sicher gehen. Die genaue Dosis Sonne ist nicht so wirklich zuverlässig zu ermitteln.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt vielleicht mehr Vorbelastete als du denkst.


Reicht ja schon, Raucher zu sein. 
_____________

BTW:
Ibuprofen ist nun doch wieder cool.

WHO macht Rückzieher – keine Warnung vor Ibuprofen bei Covid-19-Verdacht - WELT



Ich fülle meinen Medikamentenschrank nun mit Smarties.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2020)

Und wieder unser Lieblingsthema. Wie war das noch, der deutsche Michel spinnt bzgl. Klopapier Hamstern? 

Corona-Krise Mannheim: Supermarkt-Schlaegerei um Klopapier, Kunde in Klinik - WELT


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ibuprofen ist nun doch wieder cool.


Und ich wollt schon meinen Paracetamolvorrat teuer verscheuern  

Muss ich doch meine Existenz weiter auf Klopapier aufbauen.
Übrigens wirklich kurios was das für Züge annimmt - bei uns kannste alles Palettenweise kaufen, auch Nudeln, Mehl usw. - aber KEIN Klopapier (und keine Desinfektionsmittel).


----------



## Tengri86 (19. März 2020)

Italien 
5,322 neue Fälle und  427 Tote 
Coronavirus Update (Live): 236,703 Cases and 9,824 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Insg 3400 Tote, 

Militär Lkws holen die Tote  zur kreamatorium ab  , die meisten sterben alleine Und keine richtige Beerdigungen 


YouTube

Coronavirus-Tote aus Bergamo muessen vom Militaer abtransportiert werden - watson


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

*Deutsche offenbar total geil auf Ausgangssperre*
_Berlin, München, Hamburg (dpo) - Angesichts der Coronakrise sind die  Deutschen offenbar total geil
 auf eine rasche Ausgangssperre. Das ergab  ein Blick auf zahlreiche öffentliche Plätze._
Deutsche offenbar total geil auf Ausgangssperre


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2020)

Wenn noch schaerfere Maßnahmen kommen sollten (Ausgangssperre zb.), dann haetten diese definitiv mindestens 14 Tage frueher kommen muessen...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zum Thema gestern wie lange Viren überleben:
> 
> YouTube



Das sind exakt die Angaben die der Herr gestern (Vorsitzender von irgendwas, er war schon oefter im TV) genannt hat.

Bis zu 4 Stunden auf Kupfer-Oberflaechen, bis zu 24 Stunden auf Karton, und bis zu 2-3 Tagen auf Kunststoff und Edelstahl.


Edit:

Italien liegt bzgl. Todesfaelle schon deutlich vor China, bei "nur" ca. 50% der Infizierten.

Italy Coronavirus: 41,035 Cases and 3,405 Deaths - Worldometer


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2020)

Moegliches Medikament gegen Coronavirus: Deutschland sichert sich "groessere Menge" Chloroquin | GMX

Es wäre toll wenn das helfen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wäre toll wenn das helfen würde.


Und ganz wichtig sind dabei immer nationale, besser noch regionale Alleingänge. Das schafft gerade in Italien massives Vertrauen, dass unsere Wertegemeinschaft auf gegenseitiger Hilfe und nicht gegenseitigem Ausbeuten aufgebaut ist. 

Es ist so dämlich, keuine Europaweiten Lösungen zu finden. China und die USA werden uns nach dieser Krise um Faktoren überflügeln, während hier Nationalisten die gegenseite Abschottung erreichen werden. Wir erleben gerade, wie der einstige Nabel der Welt stirbt.

In den X-Spielen im Weltraum ferner Jahrhunderte wird immer schon eine Asiatische Sprache als jene der Menschheit angesehen. 2000 fand ich das noch amüsant, heute wirkt es wie eine klare Botschaft.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Moegliches Medikament gegen Coronavirus: Deutschland sichert sich "groessere Menge" Chloroquin | GMX
> 
> Es wäre toll wenn das helfen würde.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage, was "größere Mengen" sind im Vergleich zu den Fallzahlen, die uns noch erwarten.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig sind dabei immer nationale, besser noch regionale Alleingänge. Das schafft gerade in Italien massives Vertrauen, dass unsere Wertegemeinschaft auf gegenseitiger Hilfe und nicht gegenseitigem Ausbeuten aufgebaut ist.
> 
> Es ist so dämlich, keuine Europaweiten Lösungen zu finden. China und die USA werden uns nach dieser Krise um Faktoren überflügeln, während hier Nationalisten die gegenseite Abschottung erreichen werden. Wir erleben gerade, wie der einstige Nabel der Welt stirbt.


Nur weil Deutschland sich größere Mengen eingekauft hat, heisst das ja nicht das man in der EU nicht zusammen arbeitet.
Aber primär steht der Schutz des eigenen Volkes an erster Stelle.
China hat eine Region massiv abgeriegelt. Wäre das Virus in vielen anderen Gebieten aufgetreten, hätten sie auch ihre Grenzen komplett dicht gemacht.
Die USA haben sich auch abgeschottet.
Und wenn Italien nicht genug Beatmungsgeräte hat muß sich die EU darum kümmern.
Aber vielleicht will Italien aktuell auch aus "Stolz" seine Probleme alleine lösen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Und wieder unser Lieblingsthema. Wie war das noch, der deutsche Michel spinnt bzgl. Klopapier Hamstern?
> 
> Corona-Krise Mannheim: Supermarkt-Schlaegerei um Klopapier, Kunde in Klinik - WELT



Ich finde es begrüßenswert, dass der niederländische Ministerpräsident Rutte (Obwohl ich ihn ansonsten gar nicht sonderlich sympathisch finde ...) hier klare Worte findet, während unsere Politiker sich verklausuliert um das Problem und jegliche Bürgernähe herum salbadern.

Und ich halte jede Wette, das die derzeit in Deutschland vorrätigen Bestände an Toilettenpapier (sowie den meisten anderen Grundbedarfsgütern) vielleicht nicht für die überspitzten 10 Jahre, aber doch für etliche Wochen reichen würden, wenn nicht übertriebene Mengen in hamsternden Privathaushalten verschwinden würden, während andere Verbraucher warten müssen, bis die Marktlager wieder gefüllt sind.

Und währenddessen steht die Produktion auch keineswegs still. Insbesondere die Herstellung von Klopapier ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht sehr personalintensiv ...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. März 2020)

> Der Videostreamingdienst Netflix drosselt die Übertragungsrate in Europa um ein Viertel, um das Internet während der Corona-Pandemie nicht zu überlasten. EU-Industriekommissar Thierry Breton hatte den Unterhaltungskonzern zuvor gedrängt, die Datenrate seiner Videostreams herunterzufahren. Die Infrastruktur des Internets ist zurzeit stark belastet, weil viele Beschäftigte aus dem Homeoffice arbeiten und sich über Videokonferenz mit ihren Teams absprechen. Außerdem vertreiben sich viele Kinder und Jugendliche wegen der Schulschließungen auch tagsüber die Zeit mit Filmen und Serien.
> 
> Die Drosselung gelte zunächst für 30 Tage, so Netflix. Sorgen um die Videoauflösung müsse sich aber niemand machen: Der Streamingdienst biete seinen Nutzern weiterhin hohe Qualität.



Von Zeit Online. Eine PM konnte ich dazu aber noch nicht finden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Deutsche offenbar total geil auf Ausgangssperre*
> _Berlin, München, Hamburg (dpo) - Angesichts der Coronakrise sind die  Deutschen offenbar total geil
> auf eine rasche Ausgangssperre. Das ergab  ein Blick auf zahlreiche öffentliche Plätze._
> Deutsche offenbar total geil auf Ausgangssperre


Ja die Leute sind durch den Corona Virus schlagartig geistig behindert geworden. Heute ein paar Familien gesehen die eine Fahrradtour gemacht haben.  Schade das ich auf der Arbeit war und deswegen nichts sagen konnte.


----------



## muadib (19. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja die Leute sind durch den Corona Virus schlagartig geistig behindert geworden. Heute ein paar Familien gesehen die eine Fahrradtour gemacht haben.  Schade das ich auf der Arbeit war und deswegen nichts sagen konnte.



Wo soll das Problem sein? Solange die Familien dabei unter sich bleiben und während der Tour nicht durch verschiedene Restaurants ziehen passiert da gar nichts. Bewegung an frischer Luft wird sogar empfohlen.

Problematisch sind da eher die Schüler die jetzt nichts mehr zu tun haben und jeden abend im Park Parties feiern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2020)

Wenn sich 3 Familien mit jeweils mehreren Kindern treffen und eine Fahrradtour machen, während überall die Geschäfte geschlossen werden, damit nicht so viele Leute Kontakt haben, dann ist das gut?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Wo soll das Problem sein?


Das werden sie schon bemerken, wo das Problem liegt. Eine Mutters eines meiner Nachhilfekinder liegt seit gestern mit 40°C Fieber und Husten im Bett. Deren Kinder habe ich seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr ins Haus gelassen, weil das die Gruppe _"Alles ganz harmlos"_ ist. Ich hab es den Kindern seit Wochen erklärt, welche Schritt folgen werden und dass die ihre Großeltern schützen sollen. Wurde nicht ernst genommen. Die haben die letzten schönen Tage auch für gemeinsame große Radtouren genutzt. Klasse .....


----------



## muadib (19. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn sich 3 Familien mit jeweils mehreren Kindern treffen und eine Fahrradtour machen, während überall die Geschäfte geschlossen werden, damit nicht so viele Leute Kontakt haben, dann ist das gut?



War mein Beitrag zu lang um ihn komplett lesen zu können? 

Was ich vom gemeinsamen Treffen mehrere Familien halte, habe ich dort geschrieben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich noch kurz einkaufen, und ehrlich, Toilettenpapier, Feuchttücher und Zewa, alles ausverkauft. Genauso wie Nudeln oder Fertiggerichte in Gläsern oder Dosen. Einer vor mir an der Kasse meinte nur noch, dass die Leute einen Dachschaden hätten, Recht hat er.


War heute morgen um 7 direkt beim Lidl, alles voller Hamster, die noch Abstand an der Kasse einfordern 

Aber es waren neue Nudeln da, die sind sicher jetzt weg.


----------



## Mahoy (19. März 2020)

Also, ich wäre ja absolut für eine Ausgangssperre, Dann geht einem schließlich auch das Klopapier nicht aus!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja die Leute sind durch den Corona Virus schlagartig geistig behindert geworden. Heute ein paar Familien gesehen die eine Fahrradtour gemacht haben.  Schade das ich auf der Arbeit war und deswegen nichts sagen konnte.



Was heist hier schlagartig? Das Problem besteht schon länger. 

Übrigens wars eben bei Rewe schön leer. Klopapier, Seife und Brot alle, sonst zwar teils wenig da, aber eben für normale Einkäufe ok, hab sogar noch nen Packung Kaffee für 3,49€ bekommen


----------



## muadib (19. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Also, ich wäre ja absolut für eine Ausgangssperre, Dann geht einem schließlich auch das Klopapier nicht aus!



Die Leute werden immer dreister. In der Drogerie hat heute jemand einer Person, die gerade ihre Ware an der Kasse bezahlte, eine Packung Küchenrollen aus dem Einkaufswagen geklaut.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2020)

Immer dieses Klopapier. 
Ich nehme die Hände -- kann man ja danach waschen. 
Muss man aber nicht. 



muadib schrieb:


> Die Leute werden immer dreister. In der Drogerie hat heute jemand einer Person, die gerade ihre Ware an der Kasse bezahlte, eine Packung Küchenrollen aus dem Einkaufswagen geklaut.



Ist aber kein Diebstahl, denn du hast das ja noch nicht bezahlt.
Oder? Wie ist da die Rechtslage?


----------



## Mahoy (19. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer dieses Klopapier.
> Ich nehme die Hände -- kann man ja danach waschen.
> Muss man aber nicht.



Eben. Du sollst ja sowieso niemandem mehr die Hand geben und dir auch nicht mehr selbst ins Gesicht fassen. Warum also waschen und damit wertvolle Seife verschwenden, die es so schwer zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## muadib (19. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer dieses Klopapier.
> Ich nehme die Hände -- kann man ja danach waschen.
> Muss man aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Die Ware war da bereits bezahlt.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die Ware war da bereits bezahlt.



Dann ist das natürlich klar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2020)

Jurist sagt folgendes:

Du erlangst nach  allgemeiner Anschauung im Sinne des § 854 BGB (vgl. Palandt - 63.  Auflage, § 854 BGB, Rd.Nr. 2) Besitz am Produkt, indem du es aus dem Regal nimmst und in deinen Einkaufswagen legst. Juristisch  gesehen trägst du damit nach außen hin erkennbar den Willen,  Sachherrschaft und letztlich mittels Zahlung an der Kasse auch Eigentum  an besagtem Produkt zu erlangen und wirsd somit zur Anwärter auf  Kauf. Zumindest bist du auch unmittelbarer Besitzer des Produktes (-> Sachherrschaft). Der Gewahrsam und Eigentum am gegenständlichen  Artikel bleibt bis zum Bezahlen indes beim Ladeninhaber.

  Nun kommt der fiese Kunde XY ins Spiel, welcher in verbotener  Eigenmacht (vgl. § 858 BGB), weil u.a. ohne erkennbaren oder geäußerten  Willen deinerseits bzw. Rechtsgrundlage, das auch von ihm begehrte,  zudem letzte Produkt aus dem Einkaufswagen von dir entnimmt und somit  zwar zum Besitzer wird, jedoch der Besitz des XY am Produkt nach § 858  Abs. 2 Satz 1 BGB fehlerhaft im Rechtsinne ist und damit der XY eben  weder der rechtmäßige Besitzer noch Anwärter auf das Produkt ist.

  Vorliegend handelt es sich beim Einkaufswagen nämlich um den sog.  "Herrschaftsbereich", so dass u.a. eine Besitzbeeinträchtigung dem XY  vorwerfbar ist. Dir wiederum dürfte sich nunmehr der verbotenen  Eigenmacht des XY im Sinne des sog. "Selbsthilferechts" (vgl. § 859 BGB)  innerhalb bestimmter Grenzen der Rechtsausübung sogar mit Gewalt  erwehren (Besitzwehr) oder dem XY den Artikel wieder wegnehmen  (Besitzkehr), ferner hat sie neben einem Schadenersatzanspruch nach dem §  823 Abs. 1 oder alternativ §§ 823 Abs. 2 i.V.m. 858 Abs. 1 BGB aus der  Verletzung ihres Besitzrechts gegenüber dem XY zudem noch einen Anspruch  auf Wiedereinräumung des Besitzes gemäß § 861 BGB. Alternativ ist im  Einzelfall bei einem vergriffenen Artikel unter Umständen des auch ein  Schadensersatzanspruch aus § 826 BGB über die Differenz zwischen  Angebotspreis (ggf. Sondepreis) und Normalpreis begründet.



Auf Deutsch: Wenn dir jemand gewaltsam was ausm Einkaufswagen klaut kannste ihm legal auf die Schnauze hauen und es zurückholen. 
Klar, Verhältnismäßigkeit wahren und so, wegen ner Zewarolle ne Massenschlägerei anfangen ist schwierig nem Richtrer klarzumachen - aber prinzipiell wird alles was in deinem Wagen liegt rechtlich bereits als dein Eigentum betrachtet - das du verteidigen darfst.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die Leute werden immer dreister. In der Drogerie hat heute jemand einer Person, die gerade ihre Ware an der Kasse bezahlte, eine Packung Küchenrollen aus dem Einkaufswagen geklaut.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das noch "dreist" ist...ich merke es auf Arbeit. Selbst die letzten Leugner bekommen langsam schiss.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch: Wenn dir jemand gewaltsam was ausm Einkaufswagen klaut kannste ihm legal auf die Schnauze hauen und es zurückholen.



Aber wie willst du beweisen, dass du die Packung Küchenrolle zuerst in deinem Wagen hattest?
Videodateien des Supermarktes beschlagnahmen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die Leute werden immer dreister. In der Drogerie hat heute jemand einer Person, die gerade ihre Ware an der Kasse bezahlte, eine Packung Küchenrollen aus dem Einkaufswagen geklaut.


Direkt Anlauf nehmen und dropkick. Wäre das einzig richtige in der Situation gewesen. Hätte nicht mal Ärger für dich gegeben.  ...man sollte es aber ein paar mal vorher geübt haben, sonst tut man sich selber eventuell auch ein bischen Aua... 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch: Wenn dir jemand gewaltsam was ausm Einkaufswagen klaut  kannste ihm legal auf die Schnauze hauen und es zurückholen.


Mach sogar Spaß zwischendurch mal Dampf abzulassen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wie willst du beweisen, dass du die Packung Küchenrolle zuerst in deinem Wagen hattest?
> Videodateien des Supermarktes beschlagnahmen?



Da bleiben dir nur Zeugenaussagen oder tatsächlich Überwachungsvideos. 
Aber darum musste dich nicht kümmern - wenn mindestens einer von beiden rumblutet macht das die Polizei für euch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da bleiben dir nur Zeugenaussagen oder tatsächlich Überwachungsvideos.
> Aber darum musste dich nicht kümmern - wenn mindestens einer von beiden rumblutet macht das die Polizei für euch.


...aus eigener Erfahrung... Diebe, denen man eine reinhaut laufen danach und rufen ansich nicht die Polizei.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich finde es begrüßenswert, dass der niederländische Ministerpräsident Rutte (Obwohl ich ihn ansonsten gar nicht sonderlich sympathisch finde ...) hier klare Worte findet, während unsere Politiker sich verklausuliert um das Problem und jegliche Bürgernähe herum salbadern.
> 
> Und ich halte jede Wette, das die derzeit in Deutschland vorrätigen Bestände an Toilettenpapier (sowie den meisten anderen Grundbedarfsgütern) vielleicht nicht für die überspitzten 10 Jahre, aber doch für etliche Wochen reichen würden, wenn nicht übertriebene Mengen in hamsternden Privathaushalten verschwinden würden, während andere Verbraucher warten müssen, bis die Marktlager wieder gefüllt sind.
> 
> Und währenddessen steht die Produktion auch keineswegs still. Insbesondere die Herstellung von Klopapier ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht sehr personalintensiv ...



Ist ja witzig. Der verlinkte Artikel wurde zwischenzeitlich abgeändert. Ursprünglich war noch ein Absatz enthalten, dass beim Mannheimer Schläger nach ein paar Stunden eine befreundete Ehrentruppe eintraf die den Verkäufern die Knochen gerade rücken wollte.


----------



## muadib (19. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> War heute morgen um 7 direkt beim Lidl, alles voller Hamster, die noch Abstand an der Kasse einfordern
> 
> Aber es waren neue Nudeln da, die sind sicher jetzt weg.



Interessant finde ich, dass die Leute hauptsächlich Sachen kaufen, die, wenn sie für ein paar Wochen krank zu Hause liegen, nicht wirklich brauchen.

Anfang Februar hatte ich eine Erkrankung, deren Symptome perfekt auf Corona gepasst hätten. Da hatten es aber erst ein Dutzend in Deutschland, weshalb es vermutlich nur eine sehr hartnäckige Erkältung war. Nudeln wollte ich da garantiert nicht essen. Ich hatte eh nur wenig Appetit und habe daher Obst und Gemüse bevorzugt, was für den Genesungsprozess eh besser sein dürfte. Ich habe mir daher meinen Tiefkühler mit Gemüse gefüllt, das offenbar auch keiner kauft.


----------



## Poulton (19. März 2020)

Zu dem horten von zentnerweise Klopapier: Wenn die Leute sich dazu noch Zentnerweise mit Trockenobst eingedeckt hätten, hätte man das ja verstehen können aber das liegt noch in Hülle und Fülle in den Regalen...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wann werden eigentlich NRW, BW und Bayern als Risikogebiete eingestuft?
> Dort gibt es mittlerweile weit über 1000 bestätigte Infektionen.


Zumindest auf kommunaler Ebene gibt es das schon: Coronavirus: Stadt Jena erklaert das Ausland zum Risikogebiet | MDR.DE


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "Flüchtlinge" mit ISIS-Fahne rebellieren gegen Quarantäne, drohen mit Brandstiftung, nutzen Kinder als Schutzschilde, das ganze "Demokratisierungsprogramm" eben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt muß die Bundeswehr ran. Bekanntlich verwehren die ISILs den Flüchtlingen das Essen.

Bundeswehr soll in Asylbewerber-Unterkunft in Thueringen aushelfen | Vermischtes | Thueringer Allgemeine


----------



## acc (19. März 2020)

zusammenhang zum thema?


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2020)

Ich ruf die QRA, da schwirrt so ein komischer Vogel rum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

_" .... 20.15  Uhr: In Italien liegt das Durchschnittsalter der an den Folgen des  neuartigen Coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 Gestorbenen bei 79,5 Jahren. Das  teilte das italienische Institut für Gesundheit (ISS) in Rom mit.  Demnach handele es sich bei 70 Prozent der Toten um Männer. Von mehr als  2.000 untersuchten Todesfällen waren nur fünf jünger als 40 - und alle  litten an schweren Vorerkrankungen...."_
Corona-Pandemie in Italien (Sar-CoV-2): AErzte in Angst - „Gehen selbst zum Schlachthof“ | Panorama

Tja, was sagt uns das? Wir müssen unsere Alten und Kranken massiv schützen und die Jungen so schnell wie möglich durchimmunisieren.

- Off topische Neckerei -


Poulton schrieb:


> Zu dem horten von zentnerweise Klopapie


Wieso? Ich verkaufe meine 10m³ Klopapier gerade für 20,-€ das Paket im Netz. Und als Profi haben ich natürlich jede Rolle im 10% abgerollt und alte Klorollen zu quasi neuen Komplettrollen gemacht. So geht Marktwirtschaft! - Satire Ende -

Ich sagte es schon einmal. Wer bestimmte Produkte über ebay vertreibt, sollte kurz Besuch von unseren grün weißen Freunden, ähhh, die sind jetzt glaube ich überall blau, ähhh, bekommen, die die Waren zum Marktpreis einziehen und an Bedürftige verteilen. Dann ist der Spuk ganz schnell vorbei.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2020)

Rk das hab ich mittlerweile 2 mal gepostet guten Morgen!


----------



## Tengri86 (19. März 2020)

Klopapier -> Anarchie 

Mannheim: Streit um Klopapier endet in Schlaegerei - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2020)

Ich weiß dass manche es nicht hören mögen, aber das klingt irgendwie nach der Gaia Theorie. Nach der sich die Natur selbst schützt. Die kranken und schwachen (und auch die "überfälligen") sterben und die starken und gesunden bleiben. 
Das ist in der Natur ja sonst auch Standard. Warum das nun so einen großen Schrecken auslöst kann ich nicht komplett nachvollziehen. Bei unserer Regierung schon, die sind ja zu großen Teilen voll in der Zielgruppe dieses Virus. Das trifft doch aber nicht auf jeden zu.

Bevor ihr euch jetzt über mich her macht... Ich wünsche niemandem schnelles ableben, außer er wünscht es sich selbst, aber ich bin mir bewusst dass kranke und alte immer irgendwann sterben und akzeptiere das einfach. Mein Vater beispielsweise wird dieses Jahr 65. Für mich klar ein Alter ab dem ich mit seinem Ableben rechnen muss/kann. Einfach weil nicht jeder 80/90/100 wird.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass manche es nicht hören mögen, aber das klingt irgendwie nach der Gaia Theorie. Nach der sich die Natur selbst schützt.



Die Natur hat kein Gewissen, keine Emotionen, kein gar nichts.
Ein Virus macht das, was er eben macht und wenn man ihn nicht daran hindert, macht er immer weiter.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. März 2020)

acc schrieb:


> zusammenhang zum thema?


Ergibt sich aus dem Inhalt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

Option der Vervierfachung der Beamtungsgerätkapazität auf Kosten des Infektionsrisikos. 
Gut, bevor drei Menschen sicher ersticken, kann man auch vier Menschen einem höherem
 Risiko aussetzen.

Coronavirus: Ventilators can be modified to help four patients | Daily Mail Online


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Fortschritte bei der Suche nach Impfstoffen und Medikamenten | MDR.DE

Italien testet wohl auch mit Chloroquin. In Kanada ist es gelungen den Virus für Tests zu klonen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. März 2020)

Offenbar beruht die geringe Anzahl an Erkrankungen in Rußland nicht auf Behauptungen unserer Medien, sondern auf Vorkehrungen. Ich empfehle allen Eisernen Vorhängen, das Video nicht zu schauen, denn es wird zurückgeschossen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2mMaQAtbrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in China hat es gestern keine Infizierungen in Wuhan gegeben:
Coronavirus: China records no new cases in epicentre Wuhan giving hope to millions - World News - Mirror Online

China steht fest an der Seite der EU-Staaten:*** hilft: Peking verspricht, im Kampf gegen die Corona-Epidemie an der Seite Europas zu stehen — RT Deutsch[/URL]


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Option der Vervierfachung der Beamtungsgerätkapazität auf Kosten des Infektionsrisikos.
> Gut, bevor drei Menschen sicher ersticken, kann man auch vier Menschen einem höherem
> Risiko aussetzen.
> 
> Coronavirus: Ventilators can be modified to help four patients | Daily Mail Online



Die Idee ist gut und vor allem leicht umsetzbar und damit schlicht brauchbar.

Was anderes:
Bei uns in der Gegend haben die Ärzte und Versicherungen heute Morgen um Hilfe gerufen, weil keine medizinische Schutzausrüstung in ausreichender Menge mehr vorhanden wäre. 
Zum Feierabend würde bekanntgegeben dass zehntausende Masken und Handschuhe und der gleichen von den Industrie- UBD Produktionsbetrieben in der Gegend gespendet wurden. Einerseits erschreckend wie schnell das Mangelware war, andererseits total super dass die Betriebe nicht nur an sich denken und im großen Stile helfen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> ,,, RT-Deutsch ...


Putin berichtet, dass Putin der größte Herrscher aller Zeiten ist.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Option der Vervierfachung der Beamtungsgerätkapazität auf Kosten des Infektionsrisikos.
> Gut, bevor drei Menschen sicher ersticken, kann man auch vier Menschen einem höherem
> Risiko aussetzen.
> 
> Coronavirus: Ventilators can be modified to help four patients | Daily Mail Online



Bloß ich verstehe das mit dem Infektionsrisiko nicht. Die sind doch schon infiziert. 
Man sollte jetzt natürlich nicht einen Corona-Patienten mit 2 Herzinfakten und einem Lungenkrebs-Patienten verbinden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Putin berichtet, dass Putin der größte Herrscher aller Zeiten ist.


Wann immer es Seuchen gibt, AQ, IS, COVID, steht er an vorderster Front.


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2020)

... bereit zum überlaufen wahrscheinlich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß ich verstehe das mit dem Infektionsrisiko nicht. Die sind doch schon infiziert. .


Andere Infektionen, die dann auf alle Patienten überspringen, z.B. Lungenentzündungen. 
Das ist wie mit Blutbrüderschaft, macht man auch nicht, wenn einer HIV hat,


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Edit: Bockwurst ist bei uns in der Gegend (je nach Geschäft) auch schon deutlich weniger verfügbar bis tlw. ausverkauft.



Verdammt. Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir auf, dass ich zwar Hot Dog Brötchen gekauft habe, aber keine Würstchen dazu...




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einen positiven Aspekt hat die ganze Sache. Super Plus gibt es grade für 1,30€ und es sind relativ wenig unterwegs. Da kann man im Moment richtig einen rausbrennen.



Denk dran, dass die Krankenhäuser keine Plätze für Intensivbehandlung entbehren können also. Bitte mit mindesten 180 gegen den Baum, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 250 wo es keine Bäume gibt.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Plausibler ist, dass Spanien eine riesige Dunkelziffer aber begrenzte Testkapazität hat. In Deutschland scheint die Anzahl der Positivgetesteten in etwa der Realität entsprechen. Wir sind noch in der frühen Phase. Erst in 2-3 Wochen werden hier die spanischen Zustände herrschen.



Wir haben auch in Deutschland massiv zu knappe Testkapazitäten, die derzeit nicht einmal für die harten Verdachtsfälle reichen. Langsam aber sicher ist das aber ohnehin egal - wenn sich jeder jederzeit irgendwo anstecken könnte und es sowieso keine gezielte Behandlungsmöglichkeit gibt, wozu dann noch in der breiten Masse testen?
Wer heute negativ getestet wird, kann morgen schon wieder ein neuer Verdachtsfall sein und ob man jemanden mit Symptomen positiv testet oder nichts ändert nichts daran, dass die Symptome behandelt werden müssen. Ist ja auch nicht so, als gäbe es für Corona oder für eine der Alternativdiagnosen irgendwelche gezielten Heilungsmöglichkeiten, sodass genaues Wissen über die Krankheit einen weiterhelfen würde. Sinnvoll wäre es imho, die begrenzten Testkapazitäten auf Personen in Schlüsselpositionen (vor allem medizinisches Personal) zu konzentrieren und die regelmäßig zu testen. Denn wenn da einer infektiös wird, gibt es eine Katastrophe und umgekehrt sind die derart überlastet, dass leichte Anzeichen von Unwohlsein einfach normal werden und deswegen niemand "sicherheitshalber" aufhört, Hilfe zu leisten.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da Trump den Virus schon seit Wochen "vollständig unter Kontrolle" hat hätte er ihn auch einfach fragen können.
> 
> Aber Scherz beiseite, ich halte die Chancen für nicht besonders hoch dass die Amis die ersten sind die nen Impfstoff haben. Die haben später angefangen, weniger (bewilligte) Mittel, schlechtere Ausrüstung und sind gegen dem Rest der Welt massiv in der Unterzahl. Das gerade DIE den ersten Impfstoff haben wäre im Fall des Falles einfach statistisches Glück (für sie und pech für den Rest der Welt da Trump das Zeug natürlich nicht rausrückt bis jeder Ami was hat). Die wären schon froh wenn sie nur annähernd genügend Tests hätten.



Afaik gilt ein US-Unternehmen als ziemlich weit vorne, was die Entwicklung angeht. Die USA haben zwar in der Breite ein miserables System, aber sie haben auch ein Big Business dahinter, dass bei großen Gewinnaussichten alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen kann. Und sie haben viel weniger Vorsichtsmaßnahmen und Beschränkungen, was Tests und Inverkehrbringen angeht. Das macht die Leute zwar insgesamt nicht gesünder, aber es ist gut möglich, dass sie als erste einen Erfolg proklammieren.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ich irgendwie erstaunlich finde: Mit keiner der genannten Maßnahmen/Dinge was noch so alles kommen könnte hätte ich auch nur das geringste Problem.



Also bei der Massen-Telefonüberwachung bin ich sehr kritisch. Einerseits bringt die wenig, weil die Präzision zu gering ist um einzelne Kontakte auszumachen und es vorerst auch gar keine Grundlagen gibt, die hunderten potenziellen Kontakte zu informieren. Andererseits wissen wir aber seit 9/11, das solche übers Knie gebrochen "Notfall"-Einschränkungen der Grundrechte dann dauerhaft aktiv bleiben und missbraucht werden. 

Aber die Panik über Isolierungsmaßnahmen finde ich auch bescheuert. Seit einem Jahrzehnt regt man sich darüber auf, dass reale soziale Kontake im seltener werden und vor allem junge Menschen nur noch über Bildschirme kommunizieren. Und jetzt, wo genau das gewünscht ist, muss man massiv Partys feiern? Hätte es die Abiturienten mitten in den Prüfungen erwischt, hätte ich es mir noch halbwegs zurechtreimen können, ich habe damals auch einen Monat nur wenig von der Welt wahrgenommen, hätte also so etwas ungewöhnliches auch leicht unterschätzt, und war nach den Prüfungen verdammt froh, alles fallen zu lassen inkl. mir selbst. Aber es ist ja nur Unterrichtsende, der eigentliche Stress beginnt gerade erst und die Leute sind top vernetzt. Da kann man die Infektionsraten fast schon zum Teil der Prüfung machen - "definitiv zu blöd für den Abschluss"




Duvar schrieb:


> Findet ihr das es korrekt abläuft hier?



Nö. Die Leute lassen sich immer noch ihre Meinung BILDen.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche Ansprache?
> 
> 
> Och, JETZT also, das ging ja schnell.



Es haben sich in den letzten Wochen genug Politiker dazu geäußert, wie du eigentlich hättest mitkriegen müssen, wenn du nicht nur 15-Minuten-Kurznachrichten und ein paar trash-Webseiten verfolgt hättest. In den Kurzfassungen fehlte das nämlich, weil ausnahmsweise wirklich mal alle Medien gerafft haben, dass es nichts unwichtigeres gibt, als Hackfressen beim Kommentieren zu zeigen. (Neben der drastischen Reduktion sinnlosen Pendelns und der Einstellung des Flugverkehrs eine weitere positive Überraschung: Corona sorgt dafür, dass sich Leute endlich wieder auf Fakten statt auf Personen konzentrieren. )





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich arbeite direkt neben dem Krankenhaus an dem gestern Teststationen eingerichtet wurden - da war ne Menschenschlange ohne Ende davor und nach wenigen Stunden mussten sie dicht machen weil die tests alle waren. Das ist ********************* keine Frage aber da kann die Politik nichts dafür auch wenn man gerne nen Schuldigen hätte. Wir haben einfach nicht die Kapazitäten, millionenfach Tests innerhalb weniger Tage zu produzieren.



Das wiederum ist aber Sache der Politik, die seit bald einem Vierteljahrhundert unser Gesundheitssystem immer weiter privatisiert und auf Profit trimmt. Kapazitäten für Notfälle aufrechtzuerhalten ist aber nun einmal nicht profitabel. Da muss man eine politische Entscheidung treffen: Wollen wir eine staatliche Gesundheitsversorgung, die für Katastrophen gerüstet ist? Oder wollen eine Gesundheitsindustrie, die ganz kapitalistisch Leute, die zuweit abseits des profitoptimierten Normalfalls liegen, kreppieren lässt?
Wir haben uns für letzteres entschieden und "gewinn oder stirb" ist das grundlegende Konzept freier Märkte. Wortwörtlich.




Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Danke, leide ist hier echt niemand mehr gekommen, ohne Absage. Na Ja, gibt schlimmeres.
> 
> Warum sollen Friseure eigentlich geöffnet bleiben wenn man zuhause bleiben soll?



Versteht absolut niemand. Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck, dass die Ausnahmelisten mit der Grundüberlegung "auf was kann ich die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht verzichten?" von unseren typischen Politikern zusammengestellt wurden. Also gesetzte Herren und auch Damen gehobenen Alters, für die es größtenteils weiterhin unvorstellbar ist, dass männliche Ohren von Haaren überdeckt werden oder weibliche Frisuren länger als 14 Tage ungestutzt bleiben. Es könnte ja love & peace in Deutschland ausbrechen, wenn man solche Zustände dulden würde!
Genauso unverständlich sind für mich uneingeschränkt geöffnete Baumärkte, die sollten eigentlich nur Gewerbetreibende (Arbeit soll ja weitergehen) reinlassen und Heimwerkern nur eine Notfallklappe anbieten. Nicht nur, weil Privatleute fast immer ihren Baumarktbedarf um 3 Monate verschieben können, sondern auch weil gerade jetzt sehr viele Leute viel Freizeit bekommen und die dann "sinnvoll" nutzen wollen. Für die Tätigkeiten, die mit am häufigsten Leute aus ihrem zu Hause auf Intensivstation befördern, weil in der breiten Masse eben doch immer mal wieder was schief geht.

Und Restaurants würde ich auch ausschließlich auf Abholungen beschränken. Es mag gerade jetzt wichtig sein, dass auch jemand ohne eigene Nahrungsvorräte oder Zeit zu kochen eine gute Malzeit bekommt, aber es gibt absolut 0 Bedarf, diese außerhalb der eigenen 4 Wände zu konsumieren.




tdi-fan schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich noch kurz einkaufen, und ehrlich, Toilettenpapier, Feuchttücher und Zewa, alles ausverkauft. Genauso wie Nudeln oder Fertiggerichte in Gläsern oder Dosen. Einer vor mir an der Kasse meinte nur noch, dass die Leute einen Dachschaden hätten, Recht hat er.



Das Konserven knapp werden, ist noch nachvollziehbar. Die meisten Leute essen sowas eher selten, dass heißt der reguläre Nachschub ist nicht allzu groß. Jetzt gibt es aber tatsächlich Gründe, sich Vorräte für 1-2 Wochen hinzustellen und wenn alle gleichzeitig diese Lager aufbauen, reicht es hinten und vorne nicht. Was ich dagegen gar nicht verstehe ist Brot (hält sich eh nicht so lange) und Klopapier zu hamstern. Oder Küchenpapier, dass hier als Ausweichprodukt genauso ausverkauft ist. Und Tempos gibt es auch nur noch in kleinen Mengen. 
Ich meine: Ja, das sind auch alles Dinge, die man braucht und die sich lagern lassen. Aber es sind auch Dinge, die man vorher doch auch nicht alle zwei Tage nachgekauft hat und es sind keine Dinge, die man wegen Corona häufiger braucht, als sonst. Also wieso diese plötzliche Über-Nachfrage?




PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Bei den Märkten hier vor Ort geschieht das bereits: Maximal zwei Packen Toilettenpapier und vier Packen Nudeln pro Haushalt sind erlaubt. Ich bin die Woche bei verschiedenen Märkten vorbeigefahren und hatte keine Schwierigkeiten Lebensmittel und andere Dinge für den täglichen Gebrauch zu finden. Ja, ein paar der Regale waren tatsächlich leer. Aber ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass uns die Lebensmittel in irgendeiner Form ausgehen. Essen die Deutschen denn nur Nudeln?  Reis, Kartoffeln, Hülsenfrüchte oder Konserven – es ist alles in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Dann isst man eben mal nicht die gewohnte Kost, sondern orientiert sich neu.



Also ich habe auch geleerte Reisregale gesehen (nur Uncle Benz Saucen gehen schlecht, aber das versteht sich von selbst ), Dosenmais, -Bohnen und -Erbsen waren auch fast komplett weg und bei den Obstkonserven der Bestand rund 50% geringer. Also ganz so eingeschränkt sind die Leute scheinbar nicht.




DKK007 schrieb:


> In einer Empfehlung an die EU-Staaten hat sich die EU-Kommission für ein fünfstufiges Verfahren in Bezug auf die Corona-Tests ausgesprochen. Es bezieht sich auf die Reihenfolge, wann welche möglicherweise betroffenen Personen getestet werden sollen.
> Zuerst sollten Klinikpatienten mit ernsten Atemwegsinfektionen auf das Virus getestet werden. An zweiter Stelle folgen Patienten mit akuten Atemwegsinfektionen und Krankenhausmitarbeiter mit Symptomen.




WTF? Krankenhausmitarbeiter an zweiter Stelle und auch nur mit Symptomen???
Die Symptome treten nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge erst mehrere Tage der Beginn der Infektiösität auf und die sollte man bei behandelndem Personal ASAP bemerken. Umgekehrt frage ich mich (s.o.) was es bei Personen mit schweren Atemwegserkrankungen bringt, wenn man weiß, dass die Corona haben. Geht man deswegen in irgend einer Weise anders mit denen um? Nein. Also?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du kennst das mit "wir müssen Hände waschen, Abstand halten, Läden schlioeßen usw. um die Epidemie zu verlangsamen dass das Gesundheitssystem das schafft". Dazu gibts dann solche Bildchen für die Massen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher, dass sich die Grafik auf Deutschland bezieht? Da ist ~1 Bett pro 10000 eingezeichnet, wir haben in Deutschland aber circa 3,5 und sind fleißig am ausbauen. Nicht dass das diese Bilanz massiv verbessern würde, aber es liegt nahe, dass dann auch die Kurvenverläufe auf andere Annahmen ausgelegt sind. Ein intensiver Behandlungsbedarf von rund 2% der Gesamtbevölkerung geht jedenfalls auch weit über die bislang genannten Zahlen hinaus, die eher mit 5% der Erkrankten auf der Intensivstation rechnen. Da müsste die Krankheit also innerhalb weniger Wochen bei 70% der Bevölkerung gleichzeitig ausbrechen, was schon die Grenze zur Herdenimmunität bedeutet.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn sich 3 Familien mit jeweils mehreren Kindern treffen und eine Fahrradtour machen, während überall die Geschäfte geschlossen werden, damit nicht so viele Leute Kontakt haben, dann ist das gut?



Hängt davon ab, wie eng die Familien sonst zusammenhängen. Da man ja blöder Weise alle werktätigen Eltern Deutschlandweit gezwungen hat, neue Betreuungsmöglichkeiten für ihre Kinder zu suchen, ist es durchaus denkbar, dass die darüber ohnehin eine verknüpfte (nicht-)Infektionsgemeinschaft bieten, weil sie abwechselnd untereinander aufpassen. Kann natürlich auch genausogut nur Dummheit gewesen sein, wobei die meisten Fahrradfahrer zumindest weniger Kontakt zueinander haben, als die vielen zu beobachtenden Spaziergänger.

Dumm ist es aber in jedem Fall aus einem anderen Grund: Radfahren - Langlegen - Krankenhausbehandlung brauchen
Man sollte zwar eher Rad als Ubahnfahren (und auch eher als laufen, es sei denn es ist sehr menschenleer), aber nur wenn es keine dritte Möglichkeit gibt. Wie "zu Hause bleiben".




Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass manche es nicht hören mögen, aber das klingt irgendwie nach der Gaia Theorie. Nach der sich die Natur selbst schützt. Die kranken und schwachen (und auch die "überfälligen") sterben und die starken und gesunden bleiben.



Das ist Darwin, nicht Gaia.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> ... bereit zum überlaufen wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


Hat sich die absurde Theorie vom "Feind Rußland" so in den Köpfen festgesetzt, daß solche Kommentare kommen?
Das kann ich nicht begreifen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2020)

So, Freiburg hat den Sperren-Reigen eröffnet:
Coronavirus: Begrenzte Ausgangssperre in Freiburg | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

Der nicht lustige Witz ist doch: In dem Moment, in dem die Versorgung mit Klopapier - ich verwende das im Folgenden synonym für eine ganze Reihe von Produkten des täglichen Bedarfs - zusammenbricht, wird Deutschland auch nicht mehr in der Lage sein, benutztes Klopapier aus dem Abwasser zu filtern (oder überhaupt eine Wasserver- und Abwasserentsorgung zu gewährleisten) oder dessen Abfuhr mit dem Hausmüll zu organisieren.

Will sagen, es bringt überhaupt nichts, solche Produkte zu horten, selbst wenn man vom schlimmsten Fall ausgeht. Stattdessen müsste man sich mit Alternativen auseinandersetzen, die keine funktionierende Infrastruktur voraussetzen.

Also: Entweder vertraut man darauf, dass der lange und beschwerliche Weg des Klopapiers (in dem der Kauf und das Hinternabwischen nur zwei kleine Abschnitte sind) einigermaßen gesichert ist und kauft dementsprechend in üblichen Mengen, ODER man macht komplett den Prepper und informiert sich, wie man das grundsätzliche Problem anders löst, welches unter normalen Umständen mit Klopapier gelöst wird. Ach ja, und diese alternative Lösung müsste dann natürlich auch dergestalt sein, dass sie auch dann noch funktioniert, wenn Zigtausende in der Nachbarschaft das selbe Problem habe und möglicherweise auf die selben Lösungen kommen.

Das sind allerdings Erwägungen, die der deutsche Michel nicht gerne tätigt, weil sie so kompliziert sind und außerdem ein Gefühl von Unzulänglichkeit und Unsicherheit erzeugen.
Aber mit exzessivem Konsum kennt der deutsche Michel sich aus, ebenso mit Egoismus und täglichem Irrsinn. Man hat nur den Hammer, also wird jedes Problem so betrachtet, als wäre es ein Nagel.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2020)

@Mahoy
Was hast du eigentlich ständig mit dem deutschen Michel? Kleines Rassismus-Problem? 
Mittlerweile sollte doch durchgedrungen sein das die Hamsterei ein allgemeingültiges Phänomen ist.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. März 2020)

Möglicherweise brauchen wir auch so viel Klopapier weil Sauerkraut so anregend ist, die Verdauung betreffend?!


----------



## seahawk (20. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der nicht lustige Witz ist doch: In dem Moment, in dem die Versorgung mit Klopapier - ich verwende das im Folgenden synonym für eine ganze Reihe von Produkten des täglichen Bedarfs - zusammenbricht, wird Deutschland auch nicht mehr in der Lage sein, benutztes Klopapier aus dem Abwasser zu filtern (oder überhaupt eine Wasserver- und Abwasserentsorgung zu gewährleisten) oder dessen Abfuhr mit dem Hausmüll zu organisieren.



Zumindest die Wasser- und Abwasserversorgung kann sehr viel länger laufen. Die sind beide heute noch "kalter Krieg" sicher.


----------



## tdi-fan (20. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> War heute morgen um 7 direkt beim Lidl, alles voller Hamster, die noch Abstand an der Kasse einfordern
> 
> Aber es waren neue Nudeln da, die sind sicher jetzt weg.



Ich bin nicht mehr in den Laden gestern. Aber meine Mutter meinte zu mir, dass die in den Geschäften das Klopapier nun rationieren; 1 Paket/ Haushalt, und am besten gleich bei Ladenöffnung erscheinen.

Milch holen wir nun von  einem befreundeten Landwirt mit Milchkühen um die Ecke. Geht auch, und schmeckt sowieso besser.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass manche es nicht hören mögen, aber das klingt irgendwie nach der Gaia Theorie. Nach der sich die Natur selbst schützt. Die kranken und schwachen (und auch die "überfälligen") sterben und die starken und gesunden bleiben.
> Das ist in der Natur ja sonst auch Standard. Warum das nun so einen großen Schrecken auslöst kann ich nicht komplett nachvollziehen. [...]


War schon spät gestern, mein Guter, oder?  Das ist Darwinismus, "survival of the fittest". Daher auch der "große Schrecken". 
Der Mensch verfällt seit jeher in Reaktionismus wenn sein Platz an der Spitze der Nahrungskette bedroht ist, was ja auch verständlich ist.
Das hirnlose Agieren der Masse ist nochmal ein anderes Kapitel, daran wird sich auch nie was ändern. Es gibt eben immer welche, die alles besser wissen.
Und dass wir unsere kranken und schwachen schützen sollte für soziale Wesen ja wohl selbstverständlich sein und außer Frage stehen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Bevor ihr euch jetzt über mich her macht... Ich wünsche niemandem schnelles ableben, außer er wünscht es sich selbst, aber ich bin mir bewusst dass kranke und alte immer irgendwann sterben und akzeptiere das einfach. Mein Vater beispielsweise wird dieses Jahr 65. Für mich klar ein Alter ab dem ich mit seinem Ableben rechnen muss/kann. Einfach weil nicht jeder 80/90/100 wird.


Sterben und sterben lassen ist, wie ich finde, nochmal ein ganz anderes und schwieriges Thema. Ich für meinen Teil befürworte z.B. den Grundgedanken der Euthanasie und dennoch, oder gerade deswegen, finde ich deine Aussage emotionslos und distanziert.
Würdest du auch noch so denken, wenn ein Mensch der dir sehr nah steht, der noch gar nicht so alt oder krank ist, aber aufgrund seiner gesundheitlichen Situation dennoch zur Risikogruppe gehört, wegen einer solch sorglosen und undifferenzierten Einstellung nicht geschützt wird? 
Zumal heutzutage 65 kein Alter mehr ist, bei dem man mit einem Bein in der Kiste steht.

_(Nix für ungut Cleriker, hab dich trotzdem lüp, das Posting bitte rein sachlich verstehen)_


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> @Mahoy
> Was hast du eigentlich ständig mit dem deutschen Michel? Kleines Rassismus-Problem?



Schwerlich, da die Deutschen zum einen keine Rasse sind und ich zum zweiten selber einer bin und damit jedes Recht habe, mich über die kleinen oder großen Macken meiner Landsleute - einschließlich meiner eigenen Hirnrissigkeiten - zu echauffieren, während ...



> Mittlerweile sollte doch durchgedrungen sein das die Hamsterei ein allgemeingültiges Phänomen ist.



... mich die gleichen Unzulänglichkeiten andernorts nur am Rande interessieren, obwohl die Leute dort sicherlich genauso bekloppt sind. Aber immerhin kaufen sie nicht hirnentkernt unsere Märkte leer.


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mehr in den Laden gestern. Aber meine Mutter meinte zu mir, dass die in den Geschäften das Klopapier nun rationieren; 1 Paket/ Haushalt, und am besten gleich bei Ladenöffnung erscheinen.



Das legt sich. Die Hamsterkaufphase haben wie in Österreich (zumindest aktuell) hinter uns. In den Supermärkten ist sogut wie nichts los (mehr Mitarbeiter als Kunden im Laden) und man bekommt wieder alles. Hat halt ein paar Tage gedauert bis alles wieder aufgefüllt war. Denn das Problem ist nicht die fehlende Ware in den Großlagern sondern das in der Logistikkette an allen Punkten massiv Personal fehlt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

Christian Drosten: "Wir muessen jetzt die Faelle senken. Sonst schaffen wir es nicht" | ZEIT ONLINE

Ich habe vorher nur was über Drosten gehört und nicht von ihm, aber jetzt verstehe ich warum er so beliebt ist. Sehr ruhig und sachlich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. März 2020)

Meine Kollegen auf Arbeit wollen mich erstmal nicht zurückhaben  Bin seit 3 Tagen fieberfrei, huste nur noch leicht die letzten Schleimreste aus den Bronchien ab. Bis Montag sollte auch das durch sein. Aber meine Einrichtungsleiterin so: "Ach, bleib mal lieber zuhause , zu tun ist eh nix, wir sitzen alle nur rum und halten Abstand voneinander. Wir erzählen der Geschäftsstelle einfach nix und du erholst dich schön." Ich fühle mich wie der letzte Aussätzige oder Pariah  Und mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf, nach 7 Tagen zuhause. Naja, erstmal die Krankschreibung verlängern lassen - die Arzthelferin meinte, dass das derzeit typisch sei: viele Chefs wollen ihre eigentlich schon wieder gesundeten Mitarbeiter aus Angst vor Ansteckung gar nicht so schnell wieder haben. Na gut, dann besser so, als ein arbeitsrechtlich _geringfügig_ riskantes "Ach, bleib einfach zuhause, wir verraten nix!"


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (20. März 2020)

EDIT - Aktuell:
*"Bayern zieht nach und "übernimmt" quasi die österreichischen Corona Maßnahmen."*
20.03.2020 - 12:30Uhr

-----------


XE85 schrieb:


> Das legt sich. Die Hamsterkaufphase haben wie in Österreich (zumindest aktuell) hinter uns. In den Supermärkten ist sogut wie nichts los (mehr Mitarbeiter als Kunden im Laden) und man bekommt wieder alles. Hat halt ein paar Tage gedauert bis alles wieder aufgefüllt war. Denn das Problem ist nicht die fehlende Ware in den Großlagern sondern das in der Logistikkette an allen Punkten massiv Personal fehlt.



Stimmt. Hat sich während dieser Woche alles wieder größtenteils normalisiert.
Klopapier gibts auch genug. Nur Einweghandschuhe und Desinfektionsmittel sind kaum verfügbar.

Apropos Österreich:
Die bisherigen Maßnahmen und Einschränkungen wegen Corona werden vorerst bis 12. April 2020 fortgesetzt.
Und ab 13. April soll es auch nur eine Stufenweise Normalisierung geben - falls möglich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> EDIT - Aktuell:
> *"Bayern zieht nach und "übernimmt" quasi die österreichischen Corona Maßnahmen."*
> 20.03.2020 - 12:30Uhr
> 
> ...


Über die Ausgangssperre sollte doch am Sonntag entschieden werden. Ich denke, sie ist schon eine beschlossene Sache, man organisiert sie nur noch. Dann kam die Meldung von heute morgen, dass sie das am Samstag schon festlegen wollen, also vorverlegt. Ich denke, die Fallzahlen steigen dermaßen rasant, dass die Sperre früher kommen muss.


----------



## seahawk (20. März 2020)

Davon kann man ausgehen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

Im Bund ab Sonntag...


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2020)

Mannheim: Streit um Klopapier endet in Schlaegerei - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mannheim: Streit um Klopapier endet in Schlaegerei - DER SPIEGEL


Ich habe Handtücher gekauft. Die kann für alles benutzen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

*Fachliches:  *Corona und die Wärme: Wie immer, wir wissen noch nichts. Es kann besser werden oder es kann so bleiben. Aber gut, der Artikel macht Hoffnung.

_Ungewisse Zukunft: Reagiert das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 ähnlich  saisonal wie die Influenza oder nicht? Diese Frage ist entscheidend  dafür, wie schlimm die Folgen der Pandemie weltweit werden könnten.  Bislang allerdings gibt es nur wenige, widersprüchliche Daten dazu.  Einige Studien legen nahe, dass eng verwandte Coronaviren sensibel auf  Wärme reagieren. Andererseits hat sich Covid-19 in Asien auch in  tropischen Regionen ausgebreitet._
Bisher gibt es widerspruechliche Daten zur Saisonalitaet von SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus: Ebbt die Pandemie im Sommer ab? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin

*Organisatorisches: *Die Gesundheitsämter stellen bei uns die Recherche ein: Dann kann man nur hoffen,. dass sie jetzt für die Betroffenen erreichbar sind.  Denn wer immer Hilfe und Information benötigt,  bekommt eine besetzte Leitung

_".... Hannovers Gesundheitsamt gibt die Strategie auf, Kontaktpersonen von  Infizierten Corona-Patienten zu ermitteln. Es würden jetzt zu viele  Fälle, heißt es. Wer infiziert ist, solle selbst ermitteln, wen er  angesteckt haben könnte – und diese sollten sich selbst unter Quarantäne  stellen. ...."_
126 Coronafaelle in der Region: Gesundheitsamt aendert Strategie


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sind allerdings Erwägungen, die der deutsche Michel nicht gerne tätigt, weil sie so kompliziert sind und außerdem ein Gefühl von Unzulänglichkeit und Unsicherheit erzeugen.
> Aber mit exzessivem Konsum kennt der deutsche Michel sich aus, ebenso mit Egoismus und täglichem Irrsinn. Man hat nur den Hammer, also wird jedes Problem so betrachtet, als wäre es ein Nagel.



Dazu noch einen Nachtrag:

Coronavirus und Egoismus: Die Ruecksichtslosen - DER SPIEGEL

nur mal so zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Bei uns is jetzt auch der Baumarkt zu - wurde höchste Zeit. Da gabs ofensichtlich auch die letzten Tage Leute in Menschentrauben weil die alle nicht mehr wissen was sie machen sollen.
Um zum Einzelhändler zu kommen muss man bei uns am Baumarkt vorbei fahren - das ding hat nen für ländliche Verhältnisse irre großen Parkplatz,. ich hab noch nie gesehen dass der mal mehr als halb voll gewesen wäre, der war am Mittwoch überfüllt dass die Leute noch am Straßenrand geparkt haben.

Die Leute sind bescheuert, wirklich. Da redet man von distanzieren und Virus und im Obi treten sie sich gegenseitig auf die Füße. 


Sacht mal haben die alle echt nix zu tun? Wenn ich jetzt 4 Wochen Kurzarbeit/Ausgangssperre hätte wäre ich aber mindestens 2 Wochen mit Dingen beschäftigt zu Hause die auf der ToDo Liste stehen und wofür ich auch nicht zu Obi muss.


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2020)

Hut ab vor diesen Leuten: Corona: 53 Mitarbeiter gehen fuer euch in Isolation - Wien Energie Blog


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> nur mal so zum Nachdenken.


Ich halte es für sinnvoll, Schüler, Auszubildende und Studenten, bei denen nach heutigem Wissen die Krankheit sehr milde  verläuft, schnellst möglich durchzuimmunisieren. Danach wird die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit unter den Alten und Risikopatieten massiv reduziert. Stand heute sollte jeder, der zur Risikogruppe gehört, im Haus bleiben und jeden Kontakt meiden. So mache ich das. Die Kinder draußen müssen nur wissen, dass sie keinesfalls ihre Großeltern besuchen dürfen und die Eltern sollten entscheiden, ob die Kinder mit Risikogruppen zusammen kommen.  Dann verbietet sich so ein Verhalten auch.

Rücksichtslos sind jene alten Menschen, die weiterhin der Jugend und anderen nicht Risikopatienten das Leben unmöglich machen, anstatt selber zu Hause zu bleiben. Mich kann niemand mehr anstecken, ich habe mich jetzt in freiwillige Quarantäne versetzt.

Wie sagtest Du  doch:


Adi1 schrieb:


> Blödsinn
> ,...
> Das Teil ist harmlos.


Und genau das sagen immer noch viele. Dich haben wir jetzt ja scheinbar nach sechs Wochen davon überzeugt, dass das Virus für bestimmte Gruppen nicht ungefährlich ist, andere haben das Wissen nicht. Rede also mit den Menschen, wie ich es hier auch seit sechs Wochen versuche,





			
				Incredible Alk;10245154Die Leute sind bescheuert schrieb:
			
		

> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/76.gif[/IMG].


Was heißt bescheuert. Sie fühlen sich unangreifbar, sie fühlen sich sicher. Und noch ist es für jeden Einzelnen kaum möglich, sich anzustecken. 8000 neue Fälle sind auch 80 Millionen ein Promille. Das ist doch eine geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit,

Dass diese Deppen dafür sorgen, dass das Gesundheitssystem zusammen bricht und es  sehr strenge Regeln geben wird, ist naheliegend. Ich bin für eine komplette Ausgangssperre ab 50 Jahren. Dann gibt es auch wieder genug Arbeit für die Jungen, die Lieferdienste für die Alten machen können.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. März 2020)

Was mich grad wundert: Das Thermometer zeigt hier momentan knapp 20°C. 
Und während ich entspannt mit freiem Oberkörper und kurzer Hose in der Sonne sitze, laufen an meinem Haus ausschließlich Leute mit Winterjacken (manche sogar mit Schal!) vorbei.

Entweder habe ich Corona und delire fröhlich vor mich hin oder alle um mich herum haben Schüttelfrost und sollten eigentlich ihre Bude nicht mehr verlassen.
Vielleicht hab ich ja auch was verpasst und die Seuche fürchtet sich vor Daunen?

Heute sind btw schon vier mit so richtig schönem Husten am Zaun vorbei. Nicht dieser trockene Reizhusten aus dem Kehlkopf, sondern richtig voluminös aus der Lunge hochgeholt.
Einer war sogar so lieb und hat seinen Schleim mal eben einfach auf den Gehweg gerotzt. 

Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie weit die Durchseuchung der Bevölkerung tatsächlich fortgeschritten ist.

Wäre dieser ganze Mist nicht, wäre heute ein ziemlich schöner Frühlingsanfang.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Ins Krankenhaus sollte man zur Zeit auch nur noch gehen, wenn man auf das Virus behandelt werden will. Alles anderer sollte man so weit wie möglich aufschieben oder es ambulant versuchen. Das Krankenhauspersonal arbeitet, bis es Symptome zeigt. Es wird nicvht täglich getestet und kann dann fröhlich ein paar Tage Superverbreiter spielen
Corona-Welle trifft Deutschlands Kliniken: Laesst sich ein Kollaps noch abwenden? - DER SPIEGEL

Das ist dem mit dem Virus infizierten egal, der hat es eh, andere sollten vorsichtiger sein.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (20. März 2020)

-Aktuell-
*Baden-Württemberg -> Kretschmann gibt Pressekonferenz*
Livestream

"Die Maßnahmen werden verschärft."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

DANKE HERR GRUPP!
Was in diesem Land fehlt sind tatkräftige Unternehmer!
_
"...__Der  schwäbische Bekleidungshersteller Trigema hat wegen der Corona-Pandemie  seine Produktion auf Mund- und Nasenschutz-Masken teilweise umgestellt. ..."_
VIRUS: Trigema stellt wegen Corona-Pandemie Mundschutz-Masken her - FOCUS Online


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Meine Frau darf ab nächste Woche jetzt auch endlich Homeoffice machen. Was ein Kampf.
Und ich kann immer noch schön zur Arbeit eiern... also zumindest mal Stand genau jetzt. Mal sehen wer Montag noch da ist.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ich kann immer noch schön zur Arbeit eiern... also zumindest mal Stand genau jetzt. Mal sehen wer Montag noch da ist.



Ich hab Urlaub.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ich kann immer noch schön zur Arbeit eiern...


Damit hast Du ein festes Einkommen, ganz im  Gegensatz zu Millionen Selbstständigen und Tagelöhnern, 
denen von heute auf Morgen der Teppich unter den Füßen weggezogen wurde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Da haste wohl Recht. So fest ist das mittelfristig zwar nicht mehr wirklich (da die Stahlindustrie schon vor corona hart gebeutelt wird und mein Arbeitgeber faktisch seit 2011 Verluste einfährt - die Rücklagen sind so langsam wirklich alle und die aktuelle Situation könnte grade der Auslöser sein dass es zusammenklappt), aber zumindest die nächsten 2-3 Monate wird mir höchstwahrscheinlich dahingehend nichts passieren.

Aber ums zu relativieren: Meine anderen Einkünfte (aus Dienstleistungen im IT und Musikbereich nenn ichs mal - und alles was mit der IHK zu tun hat) sind entsprechend ebenfalls bei Null. Auch wenns vorher natürlich keine Reichtümer waren. Verständlicherweise haben aktuell keine Eltern große Lust, ihre Kinder zum Instrumentenlehrer zu schicken... auch wenn wir das mit 10 Metern Abstand voneinander machen könnten.^^


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Hier mal noch was zu den Sterberaten:
Coronavirus: Wieso sich die Sterberaten unterscheiden | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2020)

Vielleicht ganz interessant: Spektrum: Kostenlose Spezialausgabe zum Thema Coronavirus - mydealz.de


(sry wegen der Quali, Threema und so)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DKK007 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch was zu den Sterberaten:
> Coronavirus: Wieso sich die Sterberaten unterscheiden | tagesschau.de





> Laut dem Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) liegt die Zahl der tatsächlichen  Fälle nach bisherigen Studien etwa *vier- bis elfmal höher* als die  registrierten.
> 
> *In Deutschland mehr jüngere Menschen infiziert*
> 
> Es gibt jedoch noch einen weiteren auffälligen  Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ländern. In Italien waren unter den  offiziell registrierten Fällen überdurchschnittlich viele ältere  Menschen, die besonders gefährdet sind. Das durchschnittliche Alter der  Erkrankten lag bei 63 Jahren (Median). In Deutschland dagegen haben sich  bislang vor allem jüngere Menschen infiziert. Laut dem aktuellen  Situationsbericht des RKI lag der Altersmedian bei 47 Jahren.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Bei der Tagesschau findet man jetzt die Karten auch als Animation mit dem Verlauf der Neuinfektionen seit Januar.
Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de

Man kann da auch die einzelnen Länder auswählen und bekommt dann eine Kurve für das jeweilige Land angezeigt. 
Italien immer noch stark exponentiell, während Iran aktuell einen linearen Anstieg hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> (sry wegen der Quali, Threema und so)



Das steht bei uns im Edeka auch so.
Und inzwischen muss man draußen warten, bis man rein gelassen wird. Maximal 70 Person im Laden, alle anderen müssen warten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da haste wohl Recht. So fest ist das mittelfristig zwar nicht mehr wirklich (da die Stahlindustrie schon vor corona hart gebeutelt wird und mein Arbeitgeber faktisch seit 2011 Verluste einfährt - die Rücklagen sind so langsam wirklich alle und die aktuelle Situation könnte grade der Auslöser sein dass es zusammenklappt), aber zumindest die nächsten 2-3 Monate wird mir höchstwahrscheinlich dahingehend nichts passieren.


Und dann bekommst Du "alter Sack" mit, ich rate mal, mehr als fünfundzwanzig Einzahlungsjahren in die Arbeitslosenkasse vermutlich 2 Jahre Arbeitslosengeld. Da lässt es sich die Krise überleben. Dazu ein pasasr Seminare und schwups ist die Krise rum und der Impfstoff da.

Stell Dir vor, du hättest ein Restaurant und es heißt: Ab morgen geschlossen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann bekommst Du "alter Sack" mit, ich rate mal, mehr als fünfundzwanzig Einzahlungsjahren vermutlich 2 Jahre Arbeitslosengeld. Da lässt es sich die Krise überleben.
> 
> Stell Dir vor, du hättest ein Restaurant und es heißt: Ab morgen geschlossen.



So viele Einzahlungszjahre sinds nicht (eher so 15 rum) und ich würde im Ernstfall wie alle anderen länger Beschäftigten auch 1 Jahr ALG I erhalten (und könte noch etwa ein weiteres Jahr von Reserven leben wenns unbedingt sein muss - wie lange genau hängt vom Goldpreis ab ).
Ist zwar kacke aber wie du sagst immer noch Welten besser als ab Morgen nix mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ..., während Iran aktuell einen linearen Anstieg hat.


Mutmaßlich ist dort nur die Test-Kapazität gesättigt. Ergo können nur so viele dazu kommen wie es auch Tests gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Tagesschau findet man jetzt die Karten auch als Animation mit dem Verlauf der Neuinfektionen seit Januar.


Das ist alles Kaffeesatz, weil es nur um Getestete geht. Völlig offen bleibt die reale Anzahl der Infizierten. Da wird es länderspezifisch massive Unterschiede geben. Ändert aber natürlich nichts am prinzipiellen Verlauf. Und chinesischen und noch viel mehr iranischen Daten traue ich überhaupt nicht. Die waren und sind politisch massiv verfärbt.Gerade in China ging ich immer von merklich schlimmeren Zuständen aus.

Auch den gemeldeten Toteszahlen aus Europa traue ich nicht über den Weg, solange es keine einheitlichen Bewertungskriterien gibt. Und überhaupt finde ich die Anzahl der Toten immer weniger aussagekräftig, um Massnahmen zu begründen. Viel wichtiger wäre mir die Zahl der verlorenen Lebensjahre. Nur so als Beispiel, was wiegt schlimmer: Ein Selbstmord eines 25 jährigen  Selbstständigen oder zehn Tote Neunzigjährige? Jeder von uns hat zum heutigen Tag eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung. Die kann noch sehr lange sein, oder eher kürzer. Darum halte ich Köpfezählen für immer problematischer in einer so großen Krise.

Es ist ein gutes Ziel, jeden Retten zu wollen und die Gesundheit über alles zu stellen, koste eswas es wolle. Wenn ich dann aber Vergleiche zu anderen Themen stelle, kommt mir die aktuelle Priorität sehr merkwürdig vor. Dieses "koste es, was es wolle" sollte man sich sehr gut überlegen, denn die Kosten könnten extrem werden,

Aber gut, kapitalische Systeme brauchen immer wieder diese Art Reset. Alles auf Null setzen, Volksvermögen eindampfen, danach kann man dann wieder aufbauen...


----------



## Tengri86 (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So viele Einzahlungszjahre sinds nicht (eher so 15 rum) und ich würde im Ernstfall wie alle ander0en länger Beschäftigten auch 1 Jahr ALG I erhalten (und könte noch etwa ein weiteres Jahr von Reserven leben wenns unbedingt sein muss - wie lange genau hängt vom Goldpreis ab ).
> Ist zwar kacke aber wie du sagst immer noch Welten besser als ab Morgen nix mehr.




Wenn du mit ALG 1 auskommen kannst , soviel ist das net


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2020)

Immerhin 60% (67%) vom letzten Gehalt. Kommt halt darauf an, was man derzeit verdient. Ich finde schon, dass man hier in Deutschland recht "weich" fällt. In anderen Ländern hätte man deutlich größere Probleme.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2020)

Nur dass die Deutsche Arbeitslosenversicherung eine Umlage und kein Fond o.Ä. ist.
Wenn signifikant weniger Leute arbeiten muss auch ganz schnell das ALG gekürzt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit ALG 1 auskommen kannst , soviel ist das net


Reicht für mich aus wenns sein muss - bzw. ist sogar mehr als das, was ich für "Notbetrieb" veranschlage bzw. worauf meine Rechnung beruht wie weit ich mit meinen Rücklagen kommen würde.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass viele Menschen ständig so leben, dass das was sie verdienen und das was sie ausgeben ziemlich dasselbe ist. Wenn man denen ein Drittel des Monatslohns kappt fallen sie sofort ins Loch. Das ist bei mir nicht so, da ich anders Haushalte bzw. eine vergleichsweise hohe Investitionsquote habe wenn nichts außergewöhnliches passiert. Bedeutet wenn man mir von heute auf morgen das halbe Einkommen streicht falle ich nicht nur in kein Loch da das verbliebene für die Fixkosten reichen würde, sondern ich hätte auch noch Reserven aus der Zeit des Überschusses.

Eigentlich ist diese Planung langfristig so gedacht/ausgelegt, dass ich nicht bis 67 Arbeiten gehen möchte. Ziel wäre 60 (Mini-Frugalist oder so^^). Wenn es jetzt natüprlich solche Krisen gibt und die mich hart treffen kann ich mir das abschminken aber zumindestens reicht was schon da ist um die Krisenzeiten zu überbrücken. Hoffe ich.

EDIT: Der Lesch zum Thema:
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur dass die Deutsche Arbeitslosenversicherung eine Umlage und kein Fond o.Ä. ist.
> Wenn signifikant weniger Leute arbeiten muss auch ganz schnell das ALG gekürzt werden.


Das sehen viele immer  nicht. Es werden aber eher die Beiträge für alle erhöht. Dazu soll das Kurzasrbeitergeld vom Staate übernommen werden.


----------



## Poulton (20. März 2020)

Um die Arbeitslosenversicherung mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Die hat auch die Massenarbeitslosigkeit in den neuen Bundesländern in den 90ern überstanden, von der Kurzarbeit ganz zu schweigen. Mehr Sorgen sollte man sich bei ALG2 und der Finanzlage von Kommunen machen: 


> Träger des ALG II sind im Regelfall die Agenturen für Arbeit und die kreisfreien Städte oder die Kreise (Kommunen). Hierbei trägt die Agentur für Arbeit den Regelbedarf einschließlich Mehrbedarfe und die Eingliederungsleistungen, die Kommune hingegen die Kosten der Unterkunft, die Leistungen für Bildung und Teilhabe, die einmaligen Leistungen und die flankierenden Dienstleistungen (§ 6 SGB II). Die Träger bilden nach § 44b SGB II eine gemeinsame Einrichtung, die nach § 6d SGB II den Namen Jobcenter trägt.
> 
> Daneben können einzelne Kommunen nach § 6a SGB II die Trägerschaft auch komplett alleine übernehmen. Sie werden landläufig Optionskommune genannt. Die Kosten, die ihnen durch die Übernahme der Aufgaben entstehen, einschließlich der Verwaltungskosten, werden vom Bund erstattet (§ 6b Abs. 2 SGB II). Die Liste aller zugelassenen Optionskommunen findet sich in der Kommunalträger-Zulassungsverordnung.


Arbeitslosengeld II – Wikipedia


----------



## muadib (20. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Offenbar beruht die geringe Anzahl an Erkrankungen in Rußland nicht auf Behauptungen unserer Medien, sondern auf Vorkehrungen. Ich empfehle allen Eisernen Vorhängen, das Video nicht zu schauen, denn es wird zurückgeschossen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor ich offiziellen Meldungen aus China glaube, glaube ich eher an den Weihnachtsmann.

Bzgl. China hilft, war gestern ein Artikel bei Spiegel Online, in dem stand, dass bereits anfang Februar, Unternehmen die Atemschutzmasken in Deutschland vertreiben, festgetellt haben, dass chinesische Kunden deren gesamte Lager an Atemschutzmasken leerkaufen und China gleichzeitig ein Exportstop für diese verhängt hat.

Daraufhin wurde schon vor über sechs Wochen unser Bundesgesundheitsminister kontaktiert, man möge doch bitte dafür sorgen, dass China nicht unsere Lager leerkauft und diese Atemschutzmasken daher sicherstellt. Und was hat unser hochkompetenter Bundesgesundheitsminister getan? Genau, nämlich gar nichts. Und jetzt, bevor die Epidemie überhaupt richtig angefangen hat, beklagen bereits jetzt unzählige Krankenhäuser und Arztpraxen einen Mangel an Schutzausrüstung.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das steht bei uns im Edeka auch so.
> Und inzwischen muss man draußen warten, bis man rein gelassen wird. Maximal 70 Person im Laden, alle anderen müssen warten.



Ich hab mittlerweile auch nen neuen Auftrag für nächste Woche. In nem Supermarkt aufpassen, ob die Leute die Sicherheitsabstände einhalten. 
Bin schon gespannt, wie es da mit der Eigensicherung aussehen soll.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. März 2020)

Neue Rekord in Italien 
6k neue Fälle und 627 Tote 

Coronavirus Update (Live): 265,863 Cases and 11,179 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

Im Laufe des Abends/Nacht werden die 20.000 in Deutschland erreicht werden:
Aktuelle Zahlen fuer Deutschland: 3000 Corona-Infizierte mehr als gestern - n-tv.de

Vom 18.03. bis heute fast 10.000 Neuerkrankungen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Vom 18.03. bis heute fast 10.000 Neuerkrankungen.



Verdoppelung alle 3 Tage. 
Montag 40.000
Donnerstag 80.000
Sonntag 160.000

Spätestens Ostern haben wir die Million voll sofern wir dafür überhaupt genug Tests haben.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, noch schnell anstecken lassen und zwei Wochen in Quarantäne gehen, oder schauen, wie man die nächsten Monate übersteht ohne sich anstecken zu lassen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

Die Frage ist halt: Ist es überhaupt noch zielführend dagegen zu steuern? Ich habe den Eindruck das egal welche Maßnahme ergriffen wird, sich gänzlich nichts entspannt. Das betrifft ganz Europa.

@DKK007:
Wenn ich mir die Zahlen so ansehe, müsstest du dich in einem Bunker verkriechen ums nicht zu bekommen. Du kannst dich praktisch überall, jederzeit anstecken. 
Weder Klopapier, noch Hände waschen wird da helfen.

Übrigens gibt es seit heute die erste prominente Insolvenz: Vapiano. Machen wir so weiter, werden vermutlich tausende folgen. 
Zugegeben, Vapiano war vorher schon sehr angeschlagen, aber von dieser Sorte Unternehmen gibt es mehr als genug.


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile auch nen neuen Auftrag für nächste Woche. In nem Supermarkt aufpassen, ob die Leute die Sicherheitsabstände einhalten.
> Bin schon gespannt, wie es da mit der Eigensicherung aussehen soll.



Du bindest dir eine Kantstange von drei Metern Länge mittig übers Kreuz und drehst dich in unregelmäßigen Abständen ruckartig. Nach kurzer Lernphase halten die Leute den Sicherheitsabstand zu dir von sich aus ein. Oder einfach in regelmäßigen Abständen vernehmlich husten.  



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Verdoppelung alle 3 Tage.
> Montag 40.000
> Donnerstag 80.000
> Sonntag 160.000



Wobei das eher im optimistischen Bereich der Prognosen liegt, oder?


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2020)

Mir gehts heute bzw seit gestern wieder schlecht. Hat gestern angefangen mit Brustschmerzen rechtsseitig, heute dann auch links, hab gelegentlich das Gefühl, dass ich trotz atmens zu wenig Sauerstoff bekomme, auch fühlt es sich wie ein leichtes Brennen in der Brustregion an.
Hab mal im KH angerufen und die meinte, man soll erst beim ärztlichen Bereitschaftsdienst vorstellig werden bzw die anrufen, wenn man davor steht, denen meine Symptome schildern und die entscheiden dann, ob ich rauf kann, damit die mich untersuchen, oder ich direkt zum KH darf.
Bin aber nicht gegangen, hab sogar aufgehört zu rauchen, ok hab ca 2 halbe Zigaretten heute geraucht, hab aber vor gänzlich aufzuhören, weil jetzt nach der halben Kippe, ging es mir wieder etwas schlechter. Kp ob ich mir das einbilde, Paranoia schiebe oder was auch immer, ich warte erstmal noch ab.
Zur Zeit geht es noch einigermaßen gut, bin 39, aber ist ja auch keine Garantie, dass man nix zu befürchten hat mit dem Alter.

Ansonsten gabs mal wieder Stress im Lidl, eine Frau war am schreien, weil ein anderer Kunde nicht den Abstand eingehalten hat, Kassiererin auch am schreien. Mehl,Klopapier,Nudeln ausverkauft, überall Bändchen gezogen wo man stehen darf und wo nicht.
Denke die Stimmung ist kurz vorm Kippen, wenn jetzt Ausgangsverbot etc dazu kommt, die Zahlen weiter drastisch steigen, sehe ich langsam rot. Fühle mich so schlapp iwie.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du bindest dir eine Kantstange von drei Metern Länge mittig übers Kreuz und drehst dich in unregelmäßigen Abständen ruckartig. Nach kurzer Lernphase halten die Leute den Sicherheitsabstand zu dir von sich aus ein. Oder einfach in regelmäßigen Abständen vernehmlich husten.



Einen Gürtel aus Speeren basteln, wie ne Sonne um dich herum, damit keiner zu nahe kommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei das eher im optimistischen Bereich der Prognosen liegt, oder?



Ich hab auffer Arbeit fixn Excel gebaut das ne exp-Kurve durch die Fallzahlen legt und extrapoliert mit ner Rate von "einer steckt im Mittel 2,8 weitere an" da das am besten getroffen hat bisher. Leider kann ich von hier nicht zugreifen (no-Homeoffice ftw) aber aus der Erinnerung sind die Zahlen da recht ähnlich. Es ist wenns auf mehrere Wochen geht halt extrem unterschiedlich ob eine verbreitungsrate von 2,8 oder 3 oder 2,5 angenommen wird da das halt im Exponent steht - da biste nach 4 Wochen Prognose zig Millionen Fälle auseinander - genau deswegen gibts ja die Maßnahmen um genau den Wert runterzubekommen da das extrem entscheidend ist.

Was Tests angeht:


> Um  ein realistischeres Bild von der Zahl der Infizierten zu bekommen, regt  der Leiter der Virologie an der Berliner Charité an, jeden Haushalt, in  dem ein nachgewiesenermaßen Corona-Infizierter lebt, insgesamt als  erkrankt zu zählen und entsprechend zu isolieren: „Man muss Abkürzungen  nehmen. Wenn eine Person im Haushalt positiv getestet wurde, könnten wir  den ganzen Haushalt als positiv definieren – auch ohne Test. Weil man  einfach weiß, dass es so eintreten wird: Ist ein Familienmitglied  infiziert, steckt es alle anderen an. Sagt man gleich, die sind alle  positiv, spart man sich viel Testaufkommen.” Dieses Vorgehen wolle  Drosten auch den Gesundheitsämtern vorschlagen.​


[X] Dafür.
​


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

@Duvar:
Eins vorweg: Ich wünsche dir Gute Besserung, das hört sich in der Tat nicht gut an.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen (und das kenne ich als Ex-Raucher selbst nur allzugut): Wenn du noch qualmen kannst, kann es eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein.
Ich bin mal ne Zeit lang zur See gefahren, da hab ich mir (wie ungefähr 80% der Besatzung) ne üble Magen-Darm Geschichte eingefangen. Ich war so im Eimer, dass ich nach zwei Tagen kotzen und scheissen, irgendwann nur noch ne Kohletablette geschmissen hab und mich dann in die Koje geschleppt hab. Mir gings insgesamt drei Tage extrem dreckig, weitere zwei Tage dreckig. Nach sieben Tagen habe ich zum ersten Mal etwas Anderes als klares Wasser getrunken (warme Cola) und vorsichtig anner Kippe gezogen. Als daraufhin sich mein Befinden nicht groß verändert hat, wusste ich: Es geht wieder bergauf


----------



## Poulton (20. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann bekommst Du "alter Sack" mit, ich rate mal, mehr als fünfundzwanzig Einzahlungsjahren in die Arbeitslosenkasse vermutlich 2 Jahre Arbeitslosengeld. Da lässt es sich die Krise überleben. Dazu ein pasasr Seminare und schwups ist die Krise rum und der Impfstoff da.


§148 Abs.1 Nr. 7 im SGB III beachten. So eine Weiterbildung, ... kann die Anspruchsdauer "strecken".

Edit: Und je nach Vorgeschichte gibt es auch noch die Sache mit dem Übergangsgeld.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> §148 Abs.1 Nr. 7 im SGB III beachten. So eine Weiterbildung, ... kann die Anspruchsdauer "strecken".


Ich wollte ja (ganz ohne den Job zu verlieren - und sogar gewünscht/genehmigt auf Kosten des Arbeitgebers!) dieses Jahr nen SixSigma BlackBelt machen... ist abgesagt weil ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja (ganz ohne den Job zu verlieren - und sogar gewünscht/genehmigt auf Kosten des Arbeitgebers!) dieses Jahr nen SixSigma BlackBelt machen... ist abgesagt weil ihr wisst schon.



Kannst ja bald Spargelbauer helfen   

Lobbytante klöckner Vorschlag 
Kritik an Kloeckner-Vorstoss: Arbeitslose sollen zu Erntehelfern werden - n-tv.de


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

@Duvar du solltest ganz dringend mit dem Rauchen aufhören.


----------



## azzih (20. März 2020)

Schon heftig mittlerweile, fast 650 Tote in Italien an einem Tag ist schon ne Hausnummer. Dazu in Deutschland 5000 Neuinfektionen und ka. wie hoch da die Dunkelziffer ist. Da hat man am Anfang das Ganze doch stark unterschätzt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

BCB Hai Abwehrmittel kaufen bei ASMC

Das wichtigste gibt es zum Glück noch^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Gibt es schon eine Sammelklage gegen die Chinesische Regierung? Da sollten doch ein paar Billionen zusammenkommen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Warum?
Die haben es doch schon geschafft, die Epidemie einzudämmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Es geht wohl darum dass sie der Auslöser waren. 

Das Ding ist nur dass man wohl keine Schuld nachweisen kann wenn irgendwo irgendwas mutiert und gefährlich wird. Auch wenn die Bedingungen dort "günstiger" für Viren sind machen die das ja nicht absichtlich. Hätte genauso gut auch in Indien aufm Markt passieren können.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Die haben es doch schon geschafft, die Epidemie einzudämmen.



Wenn man die Zahlen aus ganz Europa sieht, bezweifle ich das irgendwie ganz stark. Sicher, die Maßnahmen waren und sind strenger in China, aber allein das sich die Sache angeblich nicht wirklich massiv im Land ausgebreitet hat finde ich seltsam. Siehe auch Südkorea (wo die Maßnahmen auch sehr massiv sind), eine Entspannung ist auch dort nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Bei denen is gar nix eingedämmt. Die haben nur ne zeitlang gebraucht um alle Stellen unter Kontrolle zu bringen die Fallzahlen nach außen melden und jetzt sagt Obermotz "Keine neuen Fälle" nach definition und Feierabend ist. Realistisch gesehen dürften die längst die Million geknackt haben, eher noch deutlich mehr.

Man erkennts ja an anderen Dingen. Beispiel:
Der Autobauer Geely hat seine Produktion wieder aufgenommen. Die haben optional einen Luftfilter in ihren Neuwagen eingebaut der Viren filtert (der Sinn davon mag dahingestellt sein). Offiziell haben die Chinesen keine neuen Fälle mehr aber in kürzester Zeit sind 30.000 Vorbestellungen für Autos mit diesem Filtersystem eingegangen... das würden die menschen eher nicht so kaufen wenn es keine Bedrohung mehr gäbe.


----------



## Elistaer (20. März 2020)

Ich kann gerade nur warten,bei uns wurde alles auf Notbetrieb im Hotel runter gefahren nur noch 1ne Person Pro Schicht an der Rezeption außer Nachtschicht da sind 2 wegen unserer Runde um das Gebäude und im Haus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei denen is gar nix eingedämmt. Die haben nur ne zeitlang gebraucht um alle Stellen unter Kontrolle zu bringen die Fallzahlen nach außen melden...



Nix eingedämmt: Kaufe ich, wobei ich es dann seltsam finde das man wertvolles Material und Spezialisten nach Italien fliegt. Propaganda? Unterm Strich wird auch nichts umsonst sein...die Rechnung kommt noch.
Allerdings lehne ich mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster das ich sage: So eine große Sache lässt sich nicht vertuschen, auch nicht in China. 
Bezüglich Geely wäre auch denkbar, dass man jetzt einfach mit der Angst vor künftigen Epidemien Kasse macht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Ich habe einen interessanten Podcast von Drosten entdekt: Das Coronavirus-Update mit Christian Drosten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info
Auch als Text zum Nachlesen verfügbar: Coronavirus-Update - Die Podcast-Folgen als Skript | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es seit heute die erste prominente Insolvenz: Vapiano.


Was aber nix mit Corona zu tun hat, die waren schon vorher am kaputt gehen.


> 2018 wies das Unternehmen bei einem Umsatz von 372 Mio. Euro einen Verlust von 101 Mio. Euro aus.


Vapiano – Wikipedia

Laut Videotext wollen die jetzt nur versuchen die aktuelle Situation auszunutzen und versuchen irgendwie Geld vom Staat abzugreifen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nix eingedämmt: Kaufe ich, wobei ich es dann seltsam finde das man wertvolles Material und Spezialisten nach Italien fliegt. Propaganda? Unterm Strich wird auch nichts umsonst sein...die Rechnung kommt noch.
> Allerdings lehne ich mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster das ich sage: So eine große Sache lässt sich nicht vertuschen, auch nicht in China.
> Bezüglich Geely wäre auch denkbar, dass man jetzt einfach mit der Angst vor künftigen Epidemien Kasse macht.



Die haben auch Hilfe aus Europa bekommen und es bringt denen gar nichts, wenn ein wichtiger Kunde nichts mehr kauft.
Man schlägt viele Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Wobei doch die Insolvenzen bis September ausgesetzt wurden. BMJV  |  Pressemitteilungen | Insolvenzantragspflicht fuer durch die Corona-Epidemie geschaedigte Unternehmen aussetzen


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Das bringt doch alles nix für Zombiefirmen. Insolvenz aussetzen - super, dann sind sie 6 Monate später insolvent. Staatliche Kredite die sehr günstig sind - super, dann haben sie noch mehr Schulden die niemals zurückgezahlt werden können --> gehe zu Insolvenz.

Jetzt kommts halt zum Schwur - Firmen die sowieso Zombies waren kann das ganze Geld nicht retten und Firmen die sehr gut gewirtschaftet haben und Rücklagen gebildet haben brauchen/wollen die Kredite nicht um keine Schulden aufzubauen.


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei doch die Insolvenzen bis September ausgesetzt wurden. BMJV  |  Pressemitteilungen | Insolvenzantragspflicht fuer durch die Corona-Epidemie geschaedigte Unternehmen aussetzen


Wurden sie nicht. Wie kommst Du darauf? Das steht da nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie sagtest Du  doch:
> 
> Und genau das sagen immer noch viele. Dich haben wir jetzt ja scheinbar nach sechs Wochen davon überzeugt, dass das Virus für bestimmte Gruppen nicht ungefährlich ist, andere haben das Wissen nicht. Rede also mit den Menschen, wie ich es hier auch seit sechs Wochen versuche,



Vor sechs Wochen sah die Problematik auch noch anders aus ...

Mittlerweise sollte wohl der Letzte verstanden haben,
dass das eine sehr ernste Lage ist.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Nicht umsonst hat das RKI seine Bewertung von Niedrig auf Mittel und jetzt auf Hoch angehoben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweise sollte wohl der Letzte verstanden haben,
> dass das eine sehr ernste Lage ist.


Das ist leider nicht so. Es gibt immer noch genug Verschwörungen im Netz ...
Von_ "Nur eine Ente der Pharmaindustrie"_ bis zu _"alles gelogen" _....

Wir machen uns hier seit sechs Wochen die Mühe, wissenschaftliches 
Zusammenzutragen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. März 2020)

Ab nächsten Monat ist meine Frau erstmal in Kurzarbeit. Und die Jugend macht Partys im Park ... dabei stehen die wichtigen Wochen noch aus. Oder ist es bereits zu spät die Verbreitung zu bremsen?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Oder ist es bereits zu spät die Verbreitung zu bremsen?!



Das ist es bereits seit 6 Wochen.
Die Frage ist schon lange nicht mehr OB es sich verbreitet sondern WIE SCHNELL. 

Klar, bremsen geht durch die Maßnahmen, die Auswirkungen dauern aber eben mindestens so lange wie Inkubationszeit ist. Wenn wir jetzt alle zu Hause bleiben sieht mans an den Fallzahlen erst nächste Woche.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Im Schnitt soll es sich im Deutschland alle drei Tage verdoppeln. Die Karte ist scheinbar offline. 
Bundeslaender im Vergleich: Hier verbreitet sich Corona am schnellsten | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Fachliches:  *Corona und die Wärme: Wie immer, wir wissen noch nichts. Es kann besser werden oder es kann so bleiben. Aber gut, der Artikel macht Hoffnung.



Der Praxistest läuft gerade in Südostasien und in Venezuela. Bislang sehe ich nichts, was deine These auch nur annähernd stützen würde.

Übrigens gibt es auch für Influenza keine wirklich ausgeprägte Saisonalität gemäß der Temperatur. Es gibt Verbreitungsschwerpunkte gemäß des Verhaltens der Leute: Intensivere Ausbreitung, wenn alle enger zusammenrücken. In gemäßigten Breiten ist das im Winter, aber in tropischen Regionen afaik in der Regenzeit, obwohl da Bedingungen herrschen, die in Norddeutschland als Hochsommer zählen. Ich würde keine Wunderheilung von Corona erwarten. Selbst wenn die Schleimhäute etwas weniger empfindsam sind, als im Winter, wird dass die Ansteckungsraten bei einem so aggressiven Virus mit einem so blöden Symptomverlauf nicht drastisch senken und die zwischenmenschlichen Kontakte sind jetzt schon weitaus stärker reduziert als in jedem normalen Sommer.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei uns is jetzt auch der Baumarkt zu - wurde höchste Zeit.



Gestern schreib ichs noch, heute sieht es die Politik endlich ein.
Mal gucken, ob ab morgen Krankenhauspersonal systematisch getestet wird statt Leuten, deren Symptome eh eindeutig sind 



> Sacht mal haben die alle echt nix zu tun? Wenn ich jetzt 4 Wochen Kurzarbeit/Ausgangssperre hätte wäre ich aber mindestens 2 Wochen mit Dingen beschäftigt zu Hause die auf der ToDo Liste stehen und wofür ich auch nicht zu Obi muss.



Wer keine digitalen Hobbys hat, könnte tatsächlich in der Situation gewesen sein. Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne würde für "ich könnt mich 2 Wochen eh mal mit ... beschäftigen" reihenweise Heimwerkertätigkeiten aufzählen. Oder, gerade dieser Tage, den Garten. Deswegen finde/fand ich es ja so bescheuert, überhaupt Privatleute in die Baumärkte zu lassen. Selbst ohne die schätzungsweise +50%, die das offensichtlich als Ausflug betrachten (WTF? Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich schnell alles finde und wieder rauskann), war es eine beknackte Idee.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Damit hast Du ein festes Einkommen, ganz im  Gegensatz zu Millionen Selbstständigen und Tagelöhnern,
> denen von heute auf Morgen der Teppich unter den Füßen weggezogen wurde.



Das ist halt das Problem in Deutschland (und nicht nur da): Eigentlich sollte Unternehmertum sich mit dem lukrativen Aufbau gut laufender Geschäfte beschäftigen. Stattdessen haben wir reihenweise unterbezahlte Hilfstätigkeiten, deren Ausführende mit Fug und Recht Anspruch auf diverse Schutz- und Hilfsregeln von Arbeitnehmern hätten, in Ich-AGs ausgelagert. Die können natürlich kaum die nötigen Rücklagen bilden, die ein Selbstständiger eigentlich anlegen muss und all zu oft haben sie auch gar nicht das Bewusstsein dafür, dass sie es müssten. Hab selbst so einen Fall in der Familie gehabt, der schon lange vor Corona erst zunehmend besser gelebt, dann sogar 2-3 (schein-)selbsständige Mitarbeiter auf Auftragsbasis eingestellt und hat ein halbes Jahr später feststellen musste, dass sein Markt eigentlich gar nicht dauerhaft vorhanden ist. Noch ein halbes Jahr später hat ihn nur noch das Einkommen seiner Frau vor der Sozialhilfe bewahrt...
Eigentlich muss man als Selbsständiger Rücklagen für mindestens ein halbes Jahr, eigentlich eher ein ganzes haben. Sonst ist man eben nur selbst ständig am arbeiten, aber eigentlich immer noch von externer Fürsorge abhängig - nur das man keinen Anspruch mehr auf diese hat.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit ALG 1 auskommen kannst , soviel ist das net



Schon mal ALG II bezogen? Dagegen ist das viel.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur dass die Deutsche Arbeitslosenversicherung eine Umlage und kein Fond o.Ä. ist.
> Wenn signifikant weniger Leute arbeiten muss auch ganz schnell das ALG gekürzt werden.



Quatsch. Sowohl Beiträge als auch Höhe der Hilfen sind ein Politikum und die Differenz wird im Zweifelsfall dem Staatshaushalt entnommen. Bescheuert ist das vermeintliche System trotzdem, aber eigentlich wäre es gerade ein Fond, der bei mehr Auszuzuahlenden und gleichbleibenden/sinkenden Renditen die Auszahlungen pro Kopf senken würde. Aber in einer großflächigen Rezession werden einige, die noch vor zwei Monaten über "olle Hartzer, die mal Arbeiten gehen sollen" die Nase gerümpft haben, trotzdem hart aufwachen. Denn nach Corona wird es mit Sicherheit einige Arbeitsplätze weniger geben, als vorher und die Entlassungen gehen diesmal quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten. Aber es sind die bislang vergleichsweise gut gestellten in fortgeschrittenem Alter, die am meisten Mühen haben werden, (sich in) etwas neues (reinzu) finden.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Offiziell haben die Chinesen keine neuen Fälle mehr aber in kürzester Zeit sind 30.000 Vorbestellungen für Autos mit diesem Filtersystem eingegangen... das würden die menschen eher nicht so kaufen wenn es keine Bedrohung mehr gäbe.



So wie die Leute kein Klopapier hamstern, wenn es keine Gründe für derartige Vorräte gibt? 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das bringt doch alles nix für Zombiefirmen. Insolvenz aussetzen - super, dann sind sie 6 Monate später insolvent. Staatliche Kredite die sehr günstig sind - super, dann haben sie noch mehr Schulden die niemals zurückgezahlt werden können --> gehe zu Insolvenz.



Pfff. Die Kohleindustrie schleifen wir seit Jahrzehnten mit, das kriegt die deutsche Politik sicherlich auch für andere Zweige hin, solange diese nur zukunftsuntauglich genug sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pfff. Die Kohleindustrie schleifen wir seit Jahrzehnten mit, das kriegt die deutsche Politik sicherlich auch für andere Zweige hin, solange diese nur zukunftsuntauglich genug sind.



Das schlimme daran ist: Da haste sogar Recht. 

Es geht aber nicht immer. Zumindest der Kohlebergbau wurde hierzulande (und das in einem Bundesland dessen Bevölkerung über Generationen da geackert hat - die inoffizielle Nationalhymne des Saarlandes ist der Steigermarsch...) schon lange eingestellt.
Jetzt karren wir die Kohle die wir vorher vor der Tür hatten irgendwo aus Timbuktu übern halben Globus hier her um Stahl zu produzieren. Freut sich Greta wieder über riesige rauchende Frachtschiffe.


----------



## Poulton (20. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon mal ALG II bezogen? Dagegen ist das viel.


Bitte keine Verallgemeinerung. Es gibt auch noch die, die ALGII aufstockend zum ALGI beziehen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was aber nix mit Corona zu tun hat, die waren schon vorher am kaputt gehen.
> 
> Vapiano – Wikipedia
> 
> Laut Videotext wollen die jetzt nur versuchen die aktuelle Situation auszunutzen und versuchen irgendwie Geld vom Staat abzugreifen.



Das sagte ich ja... Die nächsten auf der Liste sind Karstadt/Galeria. Schlimm für alle die dort arbeiten. Und das hat dann sehr wohl mit Corona zu tun, dort fällt nämlich das gesamte Geschäft mit der Frühjahrskollektion aus.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht so. Es gibt immer noch genug Verschwörungen im Netz ...
> Von_ "Nur eine Ente der Pharmaindustrie"_ bis zu _"alles gelogen" _....
> 
> Wir machen uns hier seit sechs Wochen die Mühe, wissenschaftliches
> Zusammenzutragen.



Dann gehen wir mal zusammen gegen die Verblödung vor 

Und ja, ich glaube an die Wissentschaft,
kein Gott wird uns jetzt irgendwie helfen können,
es liegt in unseren eigenen Händen ...

Vernunft setzt aber auch eine gewisse geistige Reife voraus ...


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen finde/fand ich es ja so bescheuert, überhaupt Privatleute in die Baumärkte zu lassen.



Wobei jetzt wohl die Großmärkte für Privatleute geöffnet werden sollen. 
Auch fuer Privatkunden: Grosshaendler Selgros oeffnet Laeden - ZDFheute

Dabei war man da bisher froh vor den Hamsterkäufern seine Ruhe zu haben, weil man eben nur mit Geschäftskundenkarte reinkam. 
Mal sehen, wie das unser Edeka-Großmarkt handhabt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

In einem anderen Forum schrieb jemand aus Österreich, dass sich die Lage dort in den Supermärkten wieder weitestgehend beruhigt hat. Denke das kommt bei uns auch. Irgendwann ist der Kühlschrank voll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

Bei uns geht es jetzt, zeitversetzt, auch mit den Toten los und es ist noch kaum jemand infiziert.
Es sind jetzt schon 67 bekannte und dem Virus zugeordnete Fälle gegenüber 180 bekannt Geheilten,
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Ich bleib in der Wohnung


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Richtig "mit den Toten losgehen" wird es dann, wenn die Intensivbettenanzahl zu klein wird. Die Toten in Deutschland bisher sind ausnahmslos sehr alte Menschen allergrößtenteils mit Vorerkrankungen. Es ist noch kein einziger Deutscher gestorben der "jung" und gesund war. Das ist nur deswegen so, weil es für alle die passende Behandlung sofort verfügbar gab und Leute die nicht schon von sich aus sehr schwach waren vor der Infektion Corona bei sofortiger professioneller Behandlung mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit überleben. Sobald das nicht mehr der Fall ist bzw. die Betten knapp sind... siehe Italien. Oder Iran.


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2020)

Hab grad mit nem Bekannten telefoniert. Er war wohl letzte Woche bei jemandem im Nachbarort zu Besuch der seit letztem Wochenende unter Quarantäne (Zuhause) steht. Am letzten Montag hatte der Bekannte Halsschmerzen, mittlerweile ist er richtig krank. Er hat die Notfallnummer aus dem TV angerufen, die meinten er solle sich an seinen Hausarzt wenden, der ihn wiederum nach Hause geschickt hat. Ohne Blutabnahme, ohne Abstrich, ohne richtige Untersuchung ob er Corona hat oder nicht.

Am Telefon hatte der Hausarzt angeblich noch sehr "runterspielend" geklungen, vor Ort wurde der Bekannte dann aber wohl erstmal in einem Zimmer, und anschließend auf dem Balkon "isoliert". Trotzdem wurde angeblich nur mal kurz die Lunge abgehört (kann man Corona am Klang erkennen?), in den Hals geschaut, und dann hat man ihn wieder weg geschickt. Wie gesagt, das war Anfang der Woche, mittlerweile ist er richtig krank.

Und ja, er hatte den Quarantänefall, bei dem er letzte Woche (und noch vor der Quarantäne) war, beim Doc erwähnt.

Ähnliches Spiel bei einem anderen Bekannten, mittlerweile seit ca. 18 Tagen krank. Hausarzt sagt ohne richtige Untersuchung es wäre schon kein Corona, und schickt ihn ohne Blutabnahme oder Abstrich wieder nach Hause.

Tja, dann brauch man sich auch nicht wundern wenn es sich immer weiter und weiter ausbreitet...


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

*Haftstrafe für Anhusten von Polizisten [Niederlande]*

_16:43 Uhr_
Wegen absichtlichem Anhusten von zwei Polizisten und dem Androhen einer Corona-Infektion ist ein Mann in den Niederlanden zu einer Haftstrafe von zehn Wochen verurteilt worden. Ein Richter sprach ihn in Den Haag für Bedrohung mit Tod oder schwerer Misshandlung für schuldig.
Der Richter wollte mit dem Urteil auch ein Zeichen setzen. Es sei besonders in der jetzigen Corona-Krise verwerflich, dass der Mann Einsatzkräfte infizieren wollte. "Gerade jetzt verdienen unsere Hilfskräfte unseren Schutz", heißt es im Urteil. Der 23-jährige Verurteilte ist nicht mit dem Virus infiziert.

Liveblog zur Corona-Krise: +++ Neun Todesfaelle in bayerischem Pflegeheim +++ | tagesschau.de



Man kann Methanol zwar nicht trinken, aber zum desinfizieren reicht es:
Polen nutzt beschlagnahmten Wodka als Desinfektionsmittel_17:36 Uhr_
In Polen findet Alkohol, der bei Razzien beschlagnahmt wurde, in der Corona-Krise eine neue Verwendung. Die Behörden übergeben öffentlichen Einrichtungen insgesamt 430.000 Liter Alkohol, der dann als Desinfektionsmittel eingesetzt wird. Die illegale Ware, darunter Wodka, hätte eigentlich vernichtet werden sollen, erklären die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Steuerbehörden. Jetzt würden damit öffentliche Verkehrsmittel oder Krankenhäuser gereinigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> (kann man Corona am Klang erkennen?)



Kurioserweise: Ja.
Aber.

Man kann am Klang erkennen als Arzt, ob sich in der Lunge Flüssigkeit angesammelt hat da das sehr charakteristische Rasselgeräusche macht (bitte frag nicht woher ich das weiß, als audiophiler Mensch achtet man auf sowas und fragt seinen Arzt komische Sachen). Bedeutet jemand der einen schwereren Verlauf von Corona hat und dieses Symptom ausprägt (was übrigens kurz vor Kurzatmigkeit/Atemnot kommt wenns schlimmer/die Lunge voller wird ) ist so erkennbar.
Was nicht erkennbar ist ist dagegen, ob der Patient Corona mit mildem Verlauf hat oder ob er nichts hat.

Kurz gesagt: Wenn du schon kurz vor stationärer Aufnahme bist hört mans am Atemgeräusch. In allen anderen Fällen, also kein Wasser in der Lunge und kein Schleim im Rachenraum, hörste nix (außergewöhnliches).


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum schrieb jemand aus Österreich, dass sich die Lage dort in den Supermärkten wieder weitestgehend beruhigt hat. Denke das kommt bei uns auch. Irgendwann ist der Kühlschrank voll.



Das hab ich hier heute Vormittag schon geschrieben. Ja, seit Anfang der Woche ist in den Supermärkten bei uns sehr wenig los und die Bestände wieder weitgehend aufgefüllt. Nur heute Freitag war es etwas mehr, was aber klar ist, es kommt das Wochenende und die Gastronomie hat zu.

Wenn sich an den aktuellen Einschränkungen nichts dramatisch ändert denke ich auch nicht das es zu einer neuen Hamsterwelle kommt. 

Einige werden mittlerweile wohl auch begriffen haben dass ihr Hamstern Sinnlos war.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

@Incredible Alk:
Hätte ich jetzt ähnlich vermutet.

An alle die jemanden kennen der Corona nachweislich hat oder selbst betroffen sind:
Ich fänds toll wenn hier von Zeit zu Zeit Statusberichte kommen würden. Der mediale Rummel ist wirklich fürchterlich und solche Sachen kommen (auch wenn mittlerweile häufiger publiziert), viel zu kurz.

@XE85:
Sorry, der Thread schreitet schnell voran...und solange ich auf Maloche bin kann ich nur eingeschränkt folgen. Trotzdem gut noch einmal zu hören das der Scheiss bei euch aufgehört hat.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2020)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das hab ich hier heute Vormittag schon geschrieben. Ja, seit Anfang der Woche ist in den Supermärkten bei uns sehr wenig los und die Bestände wieder weitgehend aufgefüllt.


Selbst hier in NRW war der Lidl Besuch auch eher unspannend.
Ok bei Kartoffeln und Milch "musste" ich die Bio Variante kaufen, aber ich hab auch Reis bekommen und selbst Klopapier hätte es gegeben. Der sah vor Feiertagen schon deutlich schlimmer aus.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

Klopapier ist hier schon seit Tage ausverkauft. Nen Arbeitskollege hat wirklich welches gebraucht und ist vor (!) der Arbeit zum Lidl (geöffnet ab 07:00 Uhr).  Da hat er noch welches bekommen, aber die "Sammler" waren schon unterwegs.

Noch ein Paar Überlegungen zur (noch) niedrigen Sterblichkeitsrate:
Coronavirus: Warum in Deutschland weniger Menschen sterben - Berliner Morgenpost

Insbesondere den Teil mit den Tests kann ich nur eingeschränkt glauben.


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2020)

Das große Problem bei uns ist jetzt, abgesehen natürlich von der Ausbreitung des Virus, wo sich allerdings leicht posetive Tendenzen zeigen, die Zahl der Arbeitslosen, alleine die Woche sind es 100000 mehr. Das ist ein Anstieg um 25%. Der Großteil davon aus dem Tourismus wo die Hoteliers die Angestellten nach schließen der Schigebiete möglichst schnell loswerden wollten.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

Wie viele davon wären ein paar Wochen später eh Arbeitslos geworden Stichwort Ski?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. März 2020)

Jap, das geht bei uns in Berlin auch schon los. Bei uns sinds wohl vorwiegend Leute aus der Gastro.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Update aus Sachsen:
Kampf gegen Coronavirus: Sachsen will Menschenansammlungen bestrafen | MDR.DE
Dresden verschaerft ab Mitternacht Ausgangsregelung | MDR.DE
Corona-Versammlungsverbot: Sachsens Polizei will entschlossen vorgehen  | MDR.DE

Erster Tote
Erster Corona-Todesfall in Sachsen - Patient in Bautzen gestorben | MDR.DE


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2020)

Die Mail hab ich vorhin bekommen.


			
				Wichtige Informationen zu COVID-19 per Mail von ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe/Lieber INU.ID,
> ​                           COVID-19 stellt uns alle vor beispiellose Herausforderungen. Wir  beobachten die Situation im Sinne unserer Käufer, Verkäufer und  Mitarbeiter sehr genau. Unser aller Gesundheit und Sicherheit haben  dabei höchste Priorität.
> 
> Bei eBay.de haben wir Informationen darüber veröffentlicht,  welche Maßnahmen wir in der aktuellen Situation ergreifen. Wir werden  die Seite entsprechend der Entwicklungen ständig aktualisieren – bitte  schauen Sie dort regelmäßig nach, um neue Informationen zu erhalten.
> ...


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele davon wären ein paar Wochen später eh Arbeitslos geworden Stichwort Ski?



Naja, nach der Schisaison, die gerade im Westen Österreichs recht lange geht, heuer wären die meisten Verträge bis Ostern gelaufen, geht es dann normalerweise bald mit dem Sommertourismus los. Das wird heuer nicht so sein.

Klar, viele, vor allem am Bau, sind mit einer Wiedereinstellungsgarantie gekündigt worden. 

Aber es werden sicher nicht alle Firmen wieder aufsperren.

Im Lebensmittelsektor werden dafür aktuell 10 bis 15000 Leute gesucht. Aber vom Kellner in Ischgl zum Spargelpflücker im Marchfeld ist halt auch ein großer Sprung.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2020)

Meine Fresse,

wieso wird denn jetzt so ein Hype um das Klopapier gemacht?

Die Erkrankung betrifft in schwereren Fällen die Lunge,
nicht den Anus.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wieso wird denn jetzt so ein Hype um das Klopapier gemacht?


Weil der Mensch eine mehrheitlich dumme Spezies ist.
Da kann eigentlich so ein bisschen Ausdünnung durch eine Seuche nicht schaden.^^


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurioserweise: Ja.
> Aber.
> Man kann am Klang erkennen als Arzt, ob sich in der Lunge Flüssigkeit angesammelt hat da das sehr charakteristische Rasselgeräusche macht (bitte frag nicht woher ich das weiß, als audiophiler Mensch achtet man auf sowas und fragt seinen Arzt komische Sachen).



Dann aber bitte auch genau zuhören und nachfragen: Es sammelt sich kein Wasser in der Lunge. Mir wird immer ganz anders, wenn ich das irgendwo höre oder lese. 

Der einzige Weg, um ohne mechanische Unterstützung und bösen Willen Wasser in die Lunge zu bekommen, ist welches einzuatmen, weil gerade so wenig Luft da ist. Zum Beispiel unter Wasser.

COVID-19 kann zu einer Ansammlung von Flüssigkeit in der Pleurahöhle führen, das schimpft sich dann Pleura-Erguss. Damit befindet sich die Flüssigkeit allerdings immer noch *neben* der Lunge bzw. dümmstenfalls *um diese herum* und nimmt damit Raum ein, den die Lunge ganz gerne für sich hätte, um ihre Volumen zu verändern.

Und das wiederum kann ein Arzt (oder auch ein aufmerksamer Laie) natürlich beim Abhorchen feststellen. *Es muss aber nicht zwingend etwas mit COVID-19 zu tun haben*, sondern es kommen noch zig andere Ursachen in Frage, die man allerdings auch nicht unbedingt haben möchte; von A wie "altersbedingter Verfall" bis T wie "Tuberkulose". Auch ohne SARS-COV-2 findet sich dieses Symptom bei Hundertausenden Menschen in Deutschland und ist für sich zumeist sogar harmlos - es muss sich schon recht viel ansammeln, damit die Lunge Probleme bekommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass ein Arzt das wenn man kurz nachfragt was er da so macht/hört spontan ne detaillierte Vorlesung zu dem Thema hält? 

Ich bin Ingenieur, kein Arzt - und kann daher nur das so wiedergeben wie mans mir zwischen Tür und Angel kurz erklärt hat, auch wenn das sicherlich nicht wissenschaftlich exakt ist.^^

Das ist aber das gute an Plattformen wie dieser hier... man hat in aller Regel aus so ziemlich allen Fachbereichen irgendjemanden da ders genau(er) weiß.


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist aber das gute an Plattformen wie dieser hier... man hat in aller Regel aus so ziemlich allen Fachbereichen irgendjemanden da ders genau(er) weiß.



Stimmt. Ich bin aber auch nur (bestenfalls halb-) informierter Laie, der das Glück - oder vielmehr das Pech - hatte, davon betroffen gewesen zu sein. Bei mir war übrigens die Ursache eine Nierenfunktionsstörung und die wiederum die Folge einer exotischen Infektion, allerdings logischerweise nicht der Atemwege.

Und mein Arzt war sehr erzählfreudig, nachdem er erfuhr, wo ich überall war und was ich und Kollegen uns schon rund um den Globus eingefangen hatten.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

Was für eine exotische Infektion hattest du dir da denn eingefangen? Und wo?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (21. März 2020)

Da ich berufsbedingt mit Menschen der Risikogruppen zu tun habe, erhalte ich direkt Reaktionen von eben diesen. Jene äußern Unverständnis und sind wütend (und das meines Erachtens zurecht) darüber, dass Menschen es sich herausnehmen, Kontaktvermeidung zu ignorieren und dass Andere wiederum Waren hamstern. Solch unsoziales Verhalten muss aufhören! Durch solches Verhalten werden die Schwächsten am stärksten bedroht und benachteiligt. Diese (wie nebenbei genannt auch die Krankenpfleger*innen nach der xten langen Schicht nicht) können nicht von einem Laden zum nächsten um Konserven, Desinfektionsmittel oder Toilettenpapier zu kaufen. Würden jene Menschen aufgrund schneller Ausbreitung infiziert werden, können diese die Erkrankung nicht so leicht wegstecken (etwas untertrieben ausgedrückt). Sie haben es zudem bspw. als Rollstuhlnutzer*in, als Mensch, dem Essen gereicht werden muss und/oder als Mensch, der Unterstützung bei der körperlichen Pflege erhalten muss im jetzigen Gesundheitssystem bereits schwer. Bei fortschreitender Epidemiesituation würden sie aber vollends unter die Räder kommen. Jung und gesund zu sein heißt privilegiert zu sein. Und das bedeutet auch ein Mehr an Verantwortung. Daher möchte ich den Appell weitergeben, SOLIDARISCH zu handeln! Hilfe anbieten bzw. zu Hause bleiben anstatt Parties o.ä. machen!


Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil der Mensch eine mehrheitlich dumme Spezies ist.
> Da kann eigentlich so ein bisschen Ausdünnung durch eine Seuche nicht schaden.^^


Ich könnte es ja nachvollziehen, wenn mensch sich bei "Ausdünnung" auf Nazis bezieht. Leider trifft Corona-Infizierung potenziell aber alle Menschen und bedroht hierunter eben die Schwächsten am stärksten!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. März 2020)

Die Regierung Brasiliens rechnet mit dem Zusammenbruch des Gesundheitssystem. Das Land steht finanziell am Abgrund, obwohl die Wirtschaft gar nicht so übel läuft. Das hatte Bolsonaro vor einigen Monaten erklärt  (Link).

Coronavirus Brasilien: "Gesundheitssystem bricht Ende April  zusammen" >> latinapress Nachrichten


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2020)

hab ja gesagt..in den Pflegeheime wird Coronavirus sich gut verbreiten, die mitarbeiter  stehen unter Zeitdruck, da ist nixs mit Hygiene und Schutzmaßnahmen 

23 Pflegekraefte infiziert: Neun Corona-Tote in Wuerzburger Pflegeheim - n-tv.de


----------



## MisterMarble (21. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hab grad mit nem Bekannten telefoniert. Er war wohl letzte Woche bei jemandem im Nachbarort zu Besuch der seit letztem Wochenende unter Quarantäne (Zuhause) steht. Am letzten Montag hatte der Bekannte Halsschmerzen, mittlerweile ist er richtig krank. Er hat die Notfallnummer aus dem TV angerufen, die meinten er solle sich an seinen Hausarzt wenden, der ihn wiederum nach Hause geschickt hat. Ohne Blutabnahme, ohne Abstrich, ohne richtige Untersuchung ob er Corona hat oder nicht.
> 
> Am Telefon hatte der Hausarzt angeblich noch sehr "runterspielend" geklungen, vor Ort wurde der Bekannte dann aber wohl erstmal in einem Zimmer, und anschließend auf dem Balkon "isoliert". Trotzdem wurde angeblich nur mal kurz die Lunge abgehört (kann man Corona am Klang erkennen?), in den Hals geschaut, und dann hat man ihn wieder weg geschickt. Wie gesagt, das war Anfang der Woche, mittlerweile ist er richtig krank.
> 
> ...




So läuft es massenweise ab, außer man kann Risikokontakte oder Urlaub in Risikogebieten vorweisen, dabei ist mitterweile die GEfahr sich in Deutschland unbemerkt anzustecken ebenso massiv.




Übrigens eine treffende Umschreibung  der Lage und wie die Politik anfangs jeglichen Einsatz verschlafen hat.

YouTube

Ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie man einen Zug aufgrund von Coronaverdacht stoppte und anstatt die Personen in Quarantäne zu stecken, notierte man sich die Personalien. Haben die verantwortlichen im Mathematikunterricht beim Thema exponentielles Wachstum vollständig gepennt oder tatsächlich gedacht, das wenn ihnen auch nur einer entgeht, sie im nachinein aufgrund der Personanlien die vollständige Kontaktkette nachvolllziehen können. Man ließ Menschen aus China einfliegen und behauptete als Gesundheitsminister in Person ohne je einen Test angeregt zu haben, das die Leute gesund sein und wird man für derartiges Versagen seitens der Medien zum nächsten Kanzler stilisiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Hier mal etwas zu Impfstoffen

_Aber »das Risiko, dass die Impfstoffe nicht schnell genug  weiterentwickelt werden – so dass wir für die nächste Wintersaison etwas  zur Verfügung haben, das wir zumindest im Feld testen können –, dieses  Risiko ist ziemlich hoch«._
Vakzine gegen Sars-Cov-2: Sind beschleunigte Tests fuer Coronavirus-Impfstoffe angemessen? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei jetzt wohl die Großmärkte für Privatleute geöffnet werden sollen.
> Auch fuer Privatkunden: Grosshaendler Selgros oeffnet Laeden - ZDFheute
> 
> Dabei war man da bisher froh vor den Hamsterkäufern seine Ruhe zu haben, weil man eben nur mit Geschäftskundenkarte reinkam.
> Mal sehen, wie das unser Edeka-Großmarkt handhabt.



Als wäre es so schwer, dafür eine Karte zu bekommen. Jeder Selbstständige kann Einkäufer beauftragen und wie man ja mehrfach lesen konnte: Selbstständige haben wir verdammt viele in Deutschland. Aber seitdem es sowas wie liberale Öffnungszeiten gibt können mir Selgros/Fegro/Metro ehrlich gesagt gestohlen bleiben. Viel leerer sind die auch nicht, sie verteilen die Leute nur auf größerer Fläche, und das Angebot ist nach meiner Erfahrung oft sogar teurer, vor allem wenn man nicht die Großpackungen will, als in einem normalen Edeka oder gar Rewe.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Richtig "mit den Toten losgehen" wird es dann, wenn die Intensivbettenanzahl zu klein wird. Die Toten in Deutschland bisher sind ausnahmslos sehr alte Menschen allergrößtenteils mit Vorerkrankungen. Es ist noch kein einziger Deutscher gestorben der "jung" und gesund war. Das ist nur deswegen so, weil es für alle die passende Behandlung sofort verfügbar gab und Leute die nicht schon von sich aus sehr schwach waren vor der Infektion Corona bei sofortiger professioneller Behandlung mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit überleben. Sobald das nicht mehr der Fall ist bzw. die Betten knapp sind... siehe Italien. Oder Iran.



Auch Frankreich oder England haben schon weitaus mehr Tote als wir (450 bzw. 177), bei weitaus geringeren Fallzahlen. Erstaunlich, das man so wenig darüber hört, auch wenn da möglicherweise die Infizierten stark untertestet sind. Aber richtig übel wird es bei denen, wenn man es auf die Zahl der Genesen bezieht: Frankreich gibt ganze 12 an, hat also 38 Tote pro Überlebenden. Selbst wenn man das jetzt als zu kleine Bezugsgröße abtut - in England liegt die Quote auch nur bei 0,4 Genesungen pro Toten. Zum Vergleich: Selbst Italien kommt auf 1,1; Spanien auf 1,5 und wir immerhin auf 2,7. Verglichen mit Südkorea (16,4 und die haben zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt wie wir angefangen) oder gar China (22 Heilungen pro Toten, ist zum Ende einer Epidemie natürlich auch einfacher) haben wir noch verdammt viel zu lernen. Und besser verdammt schnell. Selbst der Iran meldet bislang 4,7 Genesene pro Toten bei einer sehr ähnlichen Gesamtfallzahl und Gesamtbevölkerung wie wir, nur mit einem gewissen zeitlichen Vorsprung - aber einem miserablen, von allen (lebens)wichtigen Importen abgeschnitten Medizinsystem.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurioserweise: Ja.
> Aber.
> 
> Man kann am Klang erkennen als Arzt, ob sich in der Lunge Flüssigkeit angesammelt hat da das sehr charakteristische Rasselgeräusche macht (bitte frag nicht woher ich das weiß, als audiophiler Mensch achtet man auf sowas und fragt seinen Arzt komische Sachen). Bedeutet jemand der einen schwereren Verlauf von Corona hat und dieses Symptom ausprägt (was übrigens kurz vor Kurzatmigkeit/Atemnot kommt wenns schlimmer/die Lunge voller wird ) ist so erkennbar.
> ...



Da hört der Arzt aber auch kein "Corona", sondern er hört eine schwere Lungenentzündung. (Macht dieser Tage aber auch keinen Unterschied, siehe oben: Wer eine kaputte Lunge und Corona hat, muss behandelt und dabei isoliert werden. Wer eine kaputte Lunge und kein Corona hat, muss behandelt und dabei isoliert werden. Wer eine intakte Lunge und Corona hat, muss nicht behandelt werden und muss sich isolieren, wer eine intakte Lunge und kein Corona hat, muss nicht behandelt werden und sollte sich isolieren.)




XE85 schrieb:


> Naja, nach der Schisaison, die gerade im Westen Österreichs recht lange geht, heuer wären die meisten Verträge bis Ostern gelaufen, geht es dann normalerweise bald mit dem Sommertourismus los. Das wird heuer nicht so sein.
> 
> Klar, viele, vor allem am Bau, sind mit einer Wiedereinstellungsgarantie gekündigt worden.



Also bei uns im Hinterhof wird mehr gebaut als je zuvor. Und das obwohl der mal-Bau-mal-abwart-Herr da in der Vergangenheit meist Osteuropäer beschäftigt hat.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich bin aber auch nur (bestenfalls halb-) informierter Laie, der das Glück - oder vielmehr das Pech - hatte, davon betroffen gewesen zu sein. Bei mir war übrigens die Ursache eine Nierenfunktionsstörung und die wiederum die Folge einer exotischen Infektion, allerdings logischerweise nicht der Atemwege.
> 
> Und mein Arzt war sehr erzählfreudig, nachdem er erfuhr, wo ich überall war und was ich und Kollegen uns schon rund um den Globus eingefangen hatten.



Lungenödeme gibt es tatsächlich mit Wasser in der Lunge und afaik ist das die weitaus häufigere Form. Nicht in den Bronchien - da könnte man es ja erfolgreich abhusten - aber im Gewebe drum rum. Nicht im Pleuraspalt, wie bei dir. Das wäre ja noch relativ einfach akut behandelbar, da man da punktieren kann. Aber wenn die sich die Lunge selbst von einem normalerweise nur leicht feuchten in einen vollgesogenen Schwamm verwandelt, ist das akut lebensbedrohend und ziemlich schwer zu bekämpfen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Grossbritannien: Gesundheitssystem vor dem sicheren Kollaps | tagesschau.de

Hier mal eine Simulation der Ansteckung: 
Corona: Warum nur Abstand halten hilft | BR24


----------



## Hackintoshi (21. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona: Warum nur Abstand halten hilft | BR24



Die frage , warum nur abstand halten hilft, ist doch eher rhetorisch. 
Wenn eine grippewelle grassiert, wie ja zur zeit hysterisch thematisiert, sollte jeder normal denkender mensch aus selbstschutz abstand zu anderen menschen halten.
Und diejenigen menschen, welche krank sind sollten zu hause bleiben und nicht schniefend und rotzend im ÖPNV sitzen und andere anstecken.
Ich für meinen teil fahre seit jahren prinzipiell nur noch mit dem auto zur arbeit, weil es zu viele vollpfosten gibt die diese prävention ignorieren. ÖPNV meide ich soweit möglich und habe seit jahren keinen grippalen infekt.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2020)

Ein Dankeschön an alle Ärzte, Krankenschwestern und Pfleger,

ihr seid wirkliche gute Menschen


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

Gestern Nacht Atemnot gehabt. Mittlerweile seit 1 Std beim ärztlichen Bereitschaftsdienst bzw draußen vor der Praxis. Ins Krankenhaus darf man nicht rein, man muss erst dort rein und die Dame hat mich nicht rein gelassen, ich solle erst beim Gesundheitsamt anrufen. Sie hat mir die Nr runter gebracht. Natürlich erstmal keinen erreicht dort, also  wieder die Praxis angerufen und gesagt, dass da nur ein Band läuft. Sie meinte sie brauchen Geduld und spucke usw. Grad auf dem Nachhauseweg nochmal mein Glück versucht und hatte jemand an der strippe. Sie hat meine Daten etc aufgenommen und gefragt ob ich im Risikogebiet war oder Kontakt zu corona kranken hatte, hab nein gesagt. Oh wurde angerufen darf rein nun.

Edit: Bin im leeren Wartezimmer, man darf die Praxis nur alleine betreten

Edit2: Nochmal zur Geschichte eben, nach dem Telefonat beim Gesundheitsamt habe ich wieder hier in der Praxis die Lage geschildert, dass ich kein Risikopatient etc sei und die von der Praxis hat dann meine Nummer genommen und ich solle im Auto warten bis sie mich anruft. Was dann nach rund 30min geschah. Nun hat man mich in ein extra Wartezimmer gepackt. Nun warte ich.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das hab ich hier heute Vormittag schon geschrieben. Ja, seit Anfang der Woche ist in den Supermärkten bei uns sehr wenig los und die Bestände wieder weitgehend aufgefüllt. Nur heute Freitag war es etwas mehr, was aber klar ist, es kommt das Wochenende und die Gastronomie hat zu.



Ich würde eher sagen, dass das an den geschlossenen Grenzen liegt, ansonsten hätten die Deutschen euch schon leer gekauft. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse,
> 
> wieso wird denn jetzt so ein Hype um das Klopapier gemacht?
> 
> ...



Klopapier bringt Sicherheit. Genauso wie Küchenrollen. Du kannst dir überall und immer alles abwischen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klopapier bringt Sicherheit. Genauso wie Küchenrollen. Du kannst dir überall und immer alles abwischen.



Ich hoffe eher darauf,

dass die Brauereien als Letztes dicht machen


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eher darauf,
> 
> dass die Brauereien als Letztes dicht machen



Ich hoffe, dass die Müllabfuhr am Ball bleibt.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Müllabfuhr am Ball bleibt.



Die braucht man jetzt nicht unbedingt


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die braucht man jetzt nicht unbedingt



Dann warte mal ab und lass die Müllabfuhr die nächsten 2-3 Monate nicht kommen.


----------



## tdi-fan (21. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab und lass die Müllabfuhr die nächsten 2-3 Monate nicht kommen.



Bei uns fährt sie. Nur ist die Deponie dicht für Anlieferungen Privater. Da viele zuhause hocken, meinen sie erstmal fleißig zu entrümpeln, was zu einem Stau und Überlastung dort geführt hatte.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab und lass die Müllabfuhr die nächsten 2-3 Monate nicht kommen.



Wenn du nicht mehr atmen kannst,

wird die Müllabfuhr das geringste Problem sein ...


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2020)

Naja, Müll, der nicht abgeholt wird, sorgt noch für ganz andere Probleme, die wir uns momentan echt nicht leisten können.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, Müll, der nicht abgeholt wird, sorgt noch für ganz andere Probleme, die wir uns momentan echt nicht leisten können.



Mal abgesehen von der professionellen Müllabfuhr.

Lasst doch die Leute ruhig mal zwei Wochen in Dreck ersticken,

denn dadurch würden die Menschen auch mal erkennen,

was Hausmeister und Co. so leisten


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab und lass die Müllabfuhr die nächsten 2-3 Monate nicht kommen.


Das ist auf Sizilien (Palermo) oder in Ägypten (Kairo) ganz normal. Dementsprechend riecht es da auch. 

Wobei bei uns viele Städte so mit Plastikabfall zugemüllt sind... Ist das besser? Hier landen jeden Tag millionen Kippen auf der Straße.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht Atemnot gehabt. Mittlerweile seit 1 Std beim ärztlichen Bereitschaftsdienst bzw draußen vor der Praxis. Ins Krankenhaus darf man nicht rein, man muss erst dort rein und die Dame hat mich nicht rein gelassen, ich solle erst beim Gesundheitsamt anrufen. Sie hat mir die Nr runter gebracht. Natürlich erstmal keinen erreicht dort, also  wieder die Praxis angerufen und gesagt, dass da nur ein Band läuft. Sie meinte sie brauchen Geduld und spucke usw. Grad auf dem Nachhauseweg nochmal mein Glück versucht und hatte jemand an der strippe. Sie hat meine Daten etc aufgenommen und gefragt ob ich im Risikogebiet war oder Kontakt zu corona kranken hatte, hab nein gesagt. Oh wurde angerufen darf rein nun.
> 
> Edit: Bin im leeren Wartezimmer, man darf die Praxis nur alleine betreten
> 
> Edit2: Nochmal zur Geschichte eben, nach dem Telefonat beim Gesundheitsamt habe ich wieder hier in der Praxis die Lage geschildert, dass ich kein Risikopatient etc sei und die von der Praxis hat dann meine Nummer genommen und ich solle im Auto warten bis sie mich anruft. Was dann nach rund 30min geschah. Nun hat man mich in ein extra Wartezimmer gepackt. Nun warte ich.



Danke für die Updates und die Beschreibungen wie damit umgegangen wird.

Ich wünsche dir von Herzen eine gute schnelle Genesung. 
Hoffentlich ohne dass es noch schlimmer wird.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

Bin Zuhause nun. Richtige Tortour... Der Doc hat mich abgehört, meine Beschwerden aufgeschrieben und dann war plötzlich Panik in der Praxis, im Nebenraum war noch eine Patientin, ihr wurde gesagt dass sie den Raum auf keinen Fall verlassen soll usw usf. Mir wurde dann eine Atemmaske gegeben und gesagt, dass ich auf direktem Wege zum Coronatest vom Gesundheitsamt gehen soll, dass ich dort anrufen soll usw.
Auf jeden Fall angerufen dort, die Lage geschildert und gesagt, dass mir gesagt wurde, das ich schnurstracks  zum Test soll, dann hat die Dame mich erstmal weitergeleitet zu einer anderen Dame, die sagte mir nun plötzlich, dass ich nicht die Kriterien erfülle für einen Test, da ich nicht im Risikogebiet war und auch nicht weiß, ob ich mit einem Coronakranken Kontakt hatte, sie meinte per Ferndiagnose, dass ich eine Erkältung habe.
Habe gesagt das ist keine Erkältung, meine Lunge brennt, habe Atemnot usw, aber sie hat weiterhin gedrängt nicht zu testen und wollte mich abwimmeln. Letztendlich wollte sie die Tel. Nr der Praxis und mit dem Arzt reden, sie wollte also alles versuchen um den Test zu verhindern, zumindest konnte ich das gut an ihrer Art und Weise was sie alles gesagt hat, erkennen. Hab ihr dann die Nr besorgt, sie wollte sich dann melden.
15min später rief sie an und sagte, sie hätte mit dem Doc geredet und das er sich partout weigert mich zu untersuchen, dann hat sie mich gefragt was der überhaupt gemacht hat, hab gesagt der hat mich abgehört und Fragen gestellt.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, Corona Test um 13.40Uhr heute, Resultat soll ich Montag bekommen. Lungen schmerzen, keine Medis bekommen, keine anständige ärztliche Untersuchung, jetzt heisst es erstmal abwarten, hoffe ich packe das noch bis Montag ohne die 112 zu wählen.
Werde mich erstmal 2 Tage im Schlafzimmer einsperren bzw den Kontakt zu Frau und Kind weitgehend meiden.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. März 2020)

Naja nun: Atmennot kann vielles bedeuten (von Angina pectoris bis hin zur Panikattacke). Also immer mit der Ruhe und nicht aufregen lassen. Ist so oder so vollkommen kontraproduktiv.

Sicherlich sind es momentan recht aufregende Zeiten, vermutlich wäre jedoch so mancher (auch in diesem Thread) gut beraten, den Medienkonsum zum Thema Corona auf 1 bis 2 x 15min pro Tag zu reduzieren. Der Virus tötet einen nicht innerhalb weniger Minuten oder Stunden. Die Verhaltensregeln sind bekannt. Viel mehr gibt es doch gar nicht zu wissen. Opferzahlen und Co. ändern auch nichts an der eigenen Situation und machen einen selbst nur wahnsinnig.
Wenn ich nicht den Großteil des Tages mit Home Office/Zocken/Haus und Hof beschäftigt wäre, hätte ich vermutlich auch plötzlich einsetzende Atemnot.

Macht irgendwie das Beste draus (auch wenn es schwer fällt).


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bin Zuhause nun. Richtige Tortour... Der Doc hat mich abgehört, meine Beschwerden aufgeschrieben und dann war plötzlich Panik in der Praxis, im Nebenraum war noch eine Patientin, ihr wurde gesagt dass sie den Raum auf keinen Fall verlassen soll usw usf. Mir wurde dann eine Atemmaske gegeben und gesagt, dass ich auf direktem Wege zum Coronatest vom Gesundheitsamt gehen soll, dass ich dort anrufen soll usw.
> Auf jeden Fall angerufen dort, die Lage geschildert und gesagt, dass mir gesagt wurde, das ich schnurstracks  zum Test soll, dann hat die Dame mich erstmal weitergeleitet zu einer anderen Dame, die sagte mir nun plötzlich, dass ich nicht die Kriterien erfülle für einen Test, da ich nicht im Risikogebiet war und auch nicht weiß, ob ich mit einem Coronakranken Kontakt hatte, sie meinte per Ferndiagnose, dass ich eine Erkältung habe.
> Habe gesagt das ist keine Erkältung, meine Lunge brennt, habe Atemnot usw, aber sie hat weiterhin gedrängt nicht zu testen und wollte mich abwimmeln. Letztendlich wollte sie die Tel. Nr der Praxis und mit dem Arzt reden, sie wollte also alles versuchen um den Test zu verhindern, zumindest konnte ich das gut an ihrer Art und Weise was sie alles gesagt hat, erkennen. Hab ihr dann die Nr besorgt, sie wollte sich dann melden.
> 15min später rief sie an und sagte, sie hätte mit dem Doc geredet und das er sich partout weigert mich zu untersuchen, dann hat sie mich gefragt was der überhaupt gemacht hat, hab gesagt der hat mich abgehört und Fragen gestellt.
> ...



Oh Man, alles erdenklich Gute wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ... dass ich nicht die Kriterien erfülle für einen Test, da ich nicht im Risikogebiet war und auch nicht weiß, ob ich mit einem Coronakranken Kontakt hatte, sie meinte per Ferndiagnose, dass ich eine Erkältung habe.


Jap, genau der selbe Käse den ich schon x-mal gehört habe. Die Kriterien sind doch fürn @rsch.

Siehe zb.: Coronavirus: Altenheim in Haiger unter Quarantaene



> "Die erkrankte Mitarbeiterin hat sich vorbildlich verhalten. Wo sie sich  infiziert haben könnte, ist nicht sicher. *Sie war weder in einem  Risikogebiet, noch hatte sie Kontakt zu einem bestätigten infizierten  Corona-Fall*", betonte Bruno Lehberger, Vorstandsvorsitzender des  DRK-Kreisverbands Dillkreis.
> 
> So habe sich die Mitarbeiterin, nachdem sich erste Erkältungssymptome  bei ihr gezeigt hätten, selbst in häusliche Quarantäne begeben und  Kontakt zu ihrem Hausarzt aufgenommen. Daraufhin wurde die Testung  veranlasst. Das Ergebnis kam am Donnerstagabend: positiv.



Erkältungssymptome + Hausarzt = Test.

Gut, die Frau arbeitet in einem Altenheim, aber trotzdem. In solchen Zeiten sollte jeder mit entsprechenden Symptomen schnellstens getestet werden. In den Drive-Inn-Teststationen werden ja auch Menschen getestet die augenscheinlich gar keine Symptome haben, da muß doch genug Kapazität zumindest für die Tests der Menschen übrig sein, die wirklich krank sind.

Meine laienhaften Einschätzung nach klemmt es in der aktuellen "Krise" an allen Ecken und Enden. Keine einheitliche Regelung für nix, und auch noch alles viel zu spät - oder gar nicht. Ganz ehrlich, wir können froh sein dass das Covid19 kein wirklich richtig schlimmer Virus ist...


@Duvar: Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls eine gute Besserung bzw. eine schnelle und vollständige Genesung.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

Glaub mir, man wird nicht getestet, zumindest nicht so einfach wie es da bei dir steht. Erkältungssymptome+Hausarzt=Test ist leider nicht die Realität. Hatte ja genug Kranke aktuell in der Familie und in der Nachbarschaft und keiner wurde getestet und einfach abgewimmelt.
Siehst ja trotz das der Doc ein Test wollte, versucht das Gesundheitsamt mit allen Mitteln dies zu verhindern. Man darf nicht zum Doc rein ohne Erlaubnis vom G.amt (bei Symptomen), man darf nicht zum Test ohne OK vom G.amt, wobei der Arzt hat sich hier jetzt letztendlich durchgesetzt, nur dass die dort noch anruft und den umzustimmen, ist schon der Hammer.
Das G.amt guckt nicht auf Symptome, die kommen immer mit dem selben shice: "Waren sie im Krisengebiet, hatten Sie Kontakt zu einem C. kranken" Hab gesagt wissen Sie wv Menschen Krank sind in NRW, kennen Sie die Dunkelziffer, warum kommen die noch immer mit diesen 2 Kack Fragen, der Virus ist schon hier, man muss nicht im Krisengebiet sein um sich anzustecken.
Das f... Krisengebiet ist vor unserer Haustüre!


----------



## Taskmaster (21. März 2020)

Wenn es dir solchen Kummer bereitet: hast du denn kein Testzentrum irgendwo in deiner Nähe?

In Hessen gibt es bspw. eines in Darmstadt und Frankfurt.
In Berlin hier: Coronavirus examination centres in Berlin – Berlin.de

Viele Bundesländer haben mittlerweile welche.
Corona-Testzentren


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

Zu den Tests darf man nur mit Überweisung soweit ich weiß. Mein Test bzw Termin ist um 13.40Uhr, auf irgendeinem Schulhof...


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wenn es dir solchen Kummer bereitet: hast du denn kein Testzentrum irgendwo in deiner Nähe?


In so ein Testzentrum kannst Du aber auch nicht einfach so reinmarschieren. Auch da musst Du vorher von Deinem Hausarzt angemeldet, bzw. dahin überwiesen werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. März 2020)

Er war doch beim Arzt. Der hätte die Überweisung ja nun locker...


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2020)

Offenbar wird man beim Hausarzt ja nicht ernstgenommen und muss dort mit "dem Kopf unter dem Arm" vorstellig werden, um dann mit Diagnose auf Erkältung weggeschickt zu werden. Hier läuft grundsätzlich was falsch.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2020)

Ambulante Altenpflege: Arbeit in der Risikogruppe des Coronavirus | MDR.DE




Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Test bzw Termin ist um 13.40Uhr, auf irgendeinem Schulhof...


Hört sich in der Form eher nach einem windigen Deal zum Teppichkauf an. Eben erst vom LKW gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fx11Y4xjDwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine gute Analyse von Harald Lesch.


----------



## seahawk (21. März 2020)

Natürlich kommt man nicht so einfach zu den Tests, ihr habt ja keine Ahnung wie viele Menschen jeden Tag ohne echten Grund anrufen. (Mitarbeiter von mir sitzen momentan an so einer Hotline) Grundsätzlich gilt, wenn Auswurf vorhanden ist, ist es kein Corona. Es ist übrigens äußerst sinnvoll Menschen, bei denen es eher nach bakterieller Infektion aussieht, nicht zum Test zu schicken, weil die Kombination von bakterieller Infektion und Corona gefährlich ist und man sich in den Testbereichen potentiell eher ansteckt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Da kann man doch nur hoffen, dass sämtliche Dieselfahrzeuge und solche mit Binzindirekteinspritzung sofort stillgelegt werden:

*Feinstaubpartikel als Viren-Vehikel*
_Italienische Wissenschaftler wollen einen Zusammenhang zwischen hoher  Feinstaubbelastung und der schnellen Verbreitung des Coronavirus  Covid-19 in der Po-Ebene entdeckt haben_
Feinstaubpartikel als Viren-Vehikel | Telepolis


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Feinstaubpartikel als Viren-Vehikel | Telepolis





> Interessant ist dies deswegen, weil bekannt ist, dass Viren und  Bakterien auf Staubpartikeln oder organischen Teilchen aus den  Meeresdunst reisen. Sie können damit sogar bis in die Troposphäre  aufsteigen und mit Winden Tausende von Kilometer reisen, bis sie wieder  auf die Erde zurückfallen, mitunter auch in Massen. Auf diese Weise sind  Viren auch ganz ohne Mithilfe von quer über den Erdball reisenden  Menschen wahrhafte Globalisten, die sich um Grenzabschließungen nicht  scheren und auch in Quarantänegebiete einfallen könnten. Wie  Wissenschaftler vor zwei Jahren gemessen haben, rieseln jeden Tag  "Dutzende von Millionen Bakterien und Milliarden Viren auf einen  einzigen Quadratmeter" herab (Milliarden von Viren fallen jeden Tag aus dem Himmel auf einen Quadratmeter).


WTF


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. März 2020)

Glaubst du ernsthaft solchen Scheiss?


----------



## chaotium (21. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da kann man doch nur hoffen, dass sämtliche Dieselfahrzeuge und solche mit Binzindirekteinspritzung sofort stillgelegt werden:
> 
> *Feinstaubpartikel als Viren-Vehikel*
> _Italienische Wissenschaftler wollen einen Zusammenhang zwischen hoher  Feinstaubbelastung und der schnellen Verbreitung des Coronavirus  Covid-19 in der Po-Ebene entdeckt haben_
> Feinstaubpartikel als Viren-Vehikel | Telepolis



KLar wir gehen wieder zurück zu den Vergasern.
Alter merkt ihr eigentlich was ihr für einen scheiß Postet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> WTF


Und ja, so einige diese Biester reisen sogar, einmal in der Troposphäre  angelangt, reisen einige mit dem Sonnenwind sogar interplanetar zu  unseren äußeren Nachbarn. Insbesondere Sporen überleben das. Aber ja: 

*WIE WERDEN ALLE STEEEERBEN!*

Irgendwann, das ist leider so. Aber nicht an diesem Virus, auch wenn die Zahlen, vergleicht man Tote zu Genesenen unangenehm aussieht, Ich denke, am Ende des Jahren werden wir auf 2% unserer Mitbürger verzichten müssen. Das ist hart für diese grob geschätzt 2% und ihre Angehörigen, aber danach geht es wie immer weiter.

- Off Topic -


chaotium schrieb:


> KLar wir gehen wieder zurück zu den Vergasern.
> Alter merkt ihr eigentlich was ihr für einen scheiß Postet?


Den Unterschied zwischen Direkteinspitzung in Zylinder  und Saugrohreinspritzung vor dem Turbolader kennst Du? Und ja, der Holzvergaser, heute Pyrolyse genannt, wird wieder kommen.

_".... Seit einigen Jahren gewinnt in den Kreisen der Bioenergie der Begriff der Pyrolyse wieder an Popularität. ..."_
Steckbrief der Pyrolyse (Holzvergasung)


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> KLar wir gehen wieder zurück zu den Vergasern.
> Alter merkt ihr eigentlich was ihr für einen scheiß Postet?



Verbrenner verbieten und fertig.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2020)

Es ist gerade mal Mittag und Spanien hat schon wieder fast 3500 neue Fälle (und über 200 Tote).

Spain Coronavirus: 24,926 Cases and 1,326 Deaths - Worldometer


----------



## chaotium (21. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verbrenner verbieten und fertig.



Nö, Holzöfen und Ölheizungen verbieten, und dann gleich auch die dreckschleudern wie Flugzeuge und Touristen Schiffe


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> Nö, Holzöfen und Ölheizungen verbieten, und dann gleich auch die dreckschleudern wie Flugzeuge und Touristen Schiffe


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Wenn Du also, wie man sieht, für ein Verbieten von _"Holzöfen,  Ölheizungen , Dreckschleudern wie Flugzeuge und Touristen Schiffen"_ bist, dann sind doch Fahrzeuge mit Vertennungsmotoren nur folgerichtig ebenso zu verbieten.

Danke für Deinen Zuspruch. Das ganze hat aber nur Periphäre mit dem Thema zu tun, weil der Hauptverteilungsweg normale Tröpchen- und Schmiereninfektion ist. Was wir im Text sehen, ist mehr eine Korrelation. Denkbar ist ebenso, dass durch hohe Feinstaubwerte und eine entsprechend angegriffene Lunge die Auswirkungen einer Infektion mit Covid-19 härter werden.

Wir sind uns alle einig: Feinstaub ist scheiBe!


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2020)

Früher bei den ganzen Schwefel durch die Braunkohlefeuerung hätt's das nicht gegeben!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Früher bei den ganzen Schwefel durch die Braunkohlefeuerung hätt's das nicht gegeben!


Halte ich für eine gewagte These 

Halten wir fest: Umweltverschmutzung ist der menschlichen Gesundheit nicht zuträglich.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2020)

2 Monate Zattoo Ultimate fuer medizinische Mitarbeiter - mydealz.de



> Hey,
> wir möchten ein großes Dankeschön an alle Zattoo Nutzer senden,  die gerade für uns in den Krankenhäusern, Praxen, Apotheken,  Pflegeheimen usw. jeden Tag und jede Nacht ihr Bestes geben. Danke für  euren Einsatz.
> 
> Wenn du bereits bei Zattoo registriert und in  einem medizinischen oder Pflegeberuf tätig bist, schenken wir dir 2  Monate Zattoo Ultimate für dich und natürlich deine ganze Familie.
> ...


----------



## chaotium (21. März 2020)

Naja man sieht halt jetzt was passiert wenn man alles kaputtspart und selbst Krankenhäuser nur noch gewinne machen wollen.

Und bin ich froh einen wichtigen job zu haben


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2020)

Hab heute auf der Arbeit schon eine Bescheinigung für den Fall einer Ausgangssperre bekommen.


----------



## chaotium (21. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hab heute auf der Arbeit schon eine Bescheinigung für den Fall einer Ausgangssperre bekommen.



jop ich auch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> Naja man sieht halt jetzt was passiert wenn man alles kaputtspart und selbst Krankenhäuser nur noch gewinne machen wollen.


Das siehst Du vor allem in Italien und England, wenn Du die dort die Entwicklung anschaust. Nur mal so als Zahl:
Intensivbetten in Deutschland: 30 pro 100.000 Einwohner
Intensivbetten in Italien: 6,6 pro 100.000 Einwohner


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> Nö, Holzöfen und Ölheizungen verbieten


Klar - und damit eine brutale Landfluchtwelle auslösen (da es auf dem Land oftmals gar keine anderen Heizmöglichkeiten gibt) und die Menschen und Städte komplett in den Kollaps treiben. Super Idee.

Ölheizungen werden ja ab 2026 verboten sein. Glücklicherweise waren Politiker hier deutlich schlauer als dein Vorschlag und Menschen, die keinen Zugang zu Erdgas, Fernwärme, Geothermie usw. haben dürfen auch weiterhin Öl verbrennen um nicht ihre Lebensgrundlage zu verlieren.

Die geplanten staatlichen Umrüstzuschüpsse kannste nebenbei vergessen. Ein älteres Haus von Öl auf Wärmepumpe umzurüsten beispielsweise kostet nicht selten sechsstellige Beträge. Da bringen 10K Zuschuss vom Staat auch rein gar nix.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Hab heute auf der Arbeit schon eine Bescheinigung für den Fall einer Ausgangssperre bekommen.


Schätze mal ich krieg die Montag.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schätze mal ich krieg die Montag.



Kann den Sinn von dem Wisch noch nicht einschätzen, wenn es wie in Bayern läuft macht der Baumarkt in dem ich neben dem Studium arbeite ja eh zu. Lasse mich mal überraschen, verdient hätten die Leute es meiner Meinung nach. Alleine heute wieder mehrere Leute gesehen die mit ihren Kindern zum "bummeln" kommen, 2 Stunden durch die Regale schlendern und dann gehen ohne etwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2020)

Fehlt nur noch dass die Kinder Rotz und Kotz haben und alles vollniesen, weil die Eltern geistig nicht in der Lage sind, Taschentücher dabei zu haben und die Nutzung den Kindern beizubringen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch dass die Kinder Rotz und Kotz haben und alles vollniesen, weil die Eltern geistig nicht in der Lage sind, Taschentücher dabei zu haben und die Nutzung den Kindern beizubringen...


Genau,  verbieten, VERBIETEN*,  V E R  B I E T E N*

Wenn ich sehe, dass gerade Rentner für die Schließung von Kitas wegen Krach geklagt haben, dann scheint in diesem Land alles möglich. Deine Überspitzung ist angekommen, aber darüber nachzudenken, keine Verbrenner mehr neu zuzulassen, um die Luftqualität und den Ressourcenverbrauch zu optimieren, ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Aber ja, auf den konkreten Fall im Bauhaus bezogen ist das in der Tat, na, nennen wir es unglücklich gelaufen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum schrieb jemand aus Österreich, dass sich die Lage dort in den Supermärkten wieder weitestgehend beruhigt hat. Denke das kommt bei uns auch. Irgendwann ist der Kühlschrank voll.



Ja. Stimmt. 
Wie schon einmal hier angeführt, sind die einzigen Dinge, die in den öst. Supermärkten z.Z. nicht zu bekommen sind Einweghandschuhe und Desinfektionsmittel.
Im einen oder anderen Supermarkt fehlt auch teilweise Mineralwasser (Sodawasser nicht) - aber angesichts des überwiegend exzellenten Trinkwassers in Österreich, ist das problemlos zu verschmerzen.

Was mir nicht ganz eingeht: Teile der deutschen Bundesländer scheinen punkto Maßnahmen noch zu schlafen.
Zumindest Bayern und BaWü haben schon reagiert.

Schlimmer finde ich aber die Kommunikation in den dt. Medien - "Ausgangssperre" und "Ausgangsbeschränkungen" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, 
werden aber andauernd durcheinander geworfen.

Und wirklich surreal ist die Situation in den USA. Dort sind die Waffen- und Munitionsverkäufe um 500% gestiegen.
An den Stränden mancher Bundesstaaten wiederum feiern junge Leute Springbreak. ("I don't care about Corona...")


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2020)

@duvar  

Sag doch du warst viel mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs oder sind die bei euch eher mau, bei uns sind die immer noch voll.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Und wirklich surreal ist die Situation in den USA. Dort sind die Waffen- und Munitionsverkäufe um 500% gestiegen.



Im Zweifelsfall wird Corona beim betreten des eigenen Grundstücks erschossen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. März 2020)

@SlaveToTheRave:
Ähnlich verhält es sich doch mit dem Terminus Epidemie und Pandemie. Selbst unsere Kanzlerin sprach von ersterem, obwohl das zum Zeitpunkt der Rede schlicht nicht mehr den Tatsachen entsprach. 
Ich vermute das hat schlicht mit der Art der Situation zu tun: So etwas haben (wir) noch nie erlebt, da wird durcheinander gewürfelt was geht. 
Ist doch bei medialen Berichten über z.B. die Bundeswehr nicht anders: Der Feldwebel sagt...zeitgleich ist der "Feldwebel" im Bild und ist eindeutig Hauptfeldwebel... Noch witziger wirds dann gern auch bei den Stabsoffizieren 

Was die USA betrifft, besteht dort gerade in den ohnehin nicht ganz ungefährlichen Ballungsgebieten eine große Angst vor Plünderungen. Ergo kaufen die Leute Waffen...für uns vermutlich eben so surreal wie Frösche lebend zu verzehren.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @SlaveToTheRave:Was die USA betrifft, besteht dort gerade in den ohnehin nicht ganz ungefährlichen Ballungsgebieten eine große Angst vor Plünderungen. Ergo kaufen die Leute Waffen...für uns vermutlich eben so surreal wie Frösche lebend zu verzehren.



Zugegeben. 
Aber warum mobilisiert man dann nicht einfach die Nationalgarde und die regulären Milizen und setzt sie zur Bewachung ein, damit das Ganze erst gar nicht ausarten kann?
Naja. Das werden dann die Verantwortlichen regional handhaben müssen. Von Trump würde ich da nicht viel erwarten. Der ist spätestens jetzt überfordert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Selbst unsere Kanzlerin sprach von ersterem.


Die Kanzlerin sprach,  ganz im Duktus der von der AfD geprägten Gesellschaft und Politik, nur von nationalen Dingen. In ihrer Rede kam Europa und die Welt kaum vor. Und ja, in Deutschland haben wir eine Epidemie. England in seiner Hochphase konnte vielleicht mal von Pandemie reden, wenn es die halbe Welt betraf.



RyzA schrieb:


> Eine gute Analyse von Harald Lesch.


Danke Lesch, für die gute Zusammenfassung.  Das gleiche, nur mit leicht anderen Zahlen, sage ich seit Wochen. Hoffentlich kommt es langsam beim letzten an.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2020)

Deutschland hat mittlerweile den Iran bzgl. der Anzahl an Infizierten überholt, und ist jetzt auf Platz 4.

Coronavirus Update (Live): 286,390 Cases and 11,884 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Germany Coronavirus: 21,293 Cases and 73 Deaths - Worldometer

Jetzt gibt es nur noch in Spanien, Italien und China mehr Infizierte. Bzgl. Todesfälle sind wir noch auf Platz 10.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Zugegeben.
> Aber warum mobilisiert man dann nicht einfach die Nationalgarde und die regulären Milizen und setzt sie zur Bewachung ein, damit das Ganze erst gar nicht ausarten kann?
> Naja. Das werden dann die Verantwortlichen regional handhaben müssen. Von Trump würde ich da nicht viel erwarten. Der ist spätestens jetzt überfordert.



Coronavirus: UEber Nacht erschafft Trump in Amerika das bisher Undenkbare - WELT

Nur mal so


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (21. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @SlaveToTheRave:
> Ähnlich verhält es sich doch mit dem Terminus Epidemie und Pandemie. Selbst unsere Kanzlerin sprach von ersterem, obwohl das zum Zeitpunkt der Rede schlicht nicht mehr den Tatsachen entsprach.



Naja, ich würde meinen der Begriff Epidemie ist geläufiger und mensch kann sich ausreichend, eine weitreichende schnelle Verbreitung, vorstellen, was damit gemeint ist. Es kommt eben auch darauf an, eine einfache Sprache zu verwenden, die möglichst viele verstehen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Coronavirus: UEber Nacht erschafft Trump in Amerika das bisher Undenkbare - WELT
> Nur mal so



OK. Danke! Habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (21. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ein sehenswerter Beitrag! Danke für das Teilen!


----------



## muadib (21. März 2020)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich heute noch einkaufen gehen oder besser zu Hause bleiben sollte, da ich sonst andere anstecken könnte.

Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass jemand, mit dem ich vor einer Woche Kontakt hatte, seit Anfang der Woche Fieber hat und ein anderer, den ich bis Donnerstag jeden Tag gesehen habe, selbst gesund ist, aber vor Kurzem Kontakt mit einer Familie hatte, die jetzt mit Fieber im Bett liegt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. März 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde meinen der Begriff Epidemie ist geläufiger und mensch kann sich ausreichend, eine weitreichende schnelle Verbreitung, vorstellen, was damit gemeint ist. Es kommt eben auch darauf an, eine einfache Sprache zu verwenden, die möglichst viele verstehen.



Das kann gut sein, macht die Aussage allerdings nicht richtiger 
Letztlich ists aber auch egal, in der täglichen Presse wimmelt es nur so von falschen Fachwörtern - Wichtig ist momentan das die Sache bei den Leuten ankommt.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2020)

Experten: Pandemie kann Grossbritannien schlimmer als Italien treffen | WEB.DE
Krankenschwestern schützen sich mit Müllbeuteln 


Wegen brexit haben ja auch  noch  tausende pflegekräfte das Land verlassen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lungenödeme gibt es tatsächlich mit Wasser in der Lunge und afaik ist das die weitaus häufigere Form.



Allerdings treten diese, ganz im Gegensatz zum Pleura-Erguss, überwiegend als Symptom von Herzerkrankungen auf und im Zusammenhang mit COVID-19 lediglich als Sekundäreffekt eines zu spät oder falsch behandelten ARDS.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Experten: Pandemie kann Grossbritannien schlimmer als Italien treffen | WEB.DE
> Krankenschwestern schützen sich mit Müllbeuteln
> 
> Wegen brexit haben ja auch  noch  tausende pflegekräfte das Land verlassen.



Zum Glück können die Briten das viele Geld, welches sie durch den Brexit sparen, jetzt in Maßnahmen gegen die Pandemie stecken und haben zudem die volle Unterstützung durch Mr. Trump. Sie müssen sich also praktisch überhaupt keine Sorgen machen. </zynismus>


----------



## seahawk (21. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Deutschland hat mittlerweile den Iran bzgl. der Anzahl an Infizierten überholt, und ist jetzt auf Platz 4.
> 
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 286,390 Cases and 11,884 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
> 
> ...



Du siehst da nur noch die Menge an Tests, die man durchführen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du siehst da nur noch die Menge an Tests, die man durchführen kann.


Das ist genau das Problem, was viele nicht sehen. Es fehlt weiterhin die Zahl, wieviele Infiziert sind, ohne das Symptome vorhanden sind und die getestet wurden. Mir fehlen Reihenuntersuchungen von je 1000 Menschen in unterschiedlichen Gebieten in Deutschland. Dann könnte man die Zahl viel besser abschätzen.

Vielleicht haben wir auch schon den Berg der 50% immunisierten erreicht? Haben wir natürlich nicht, wir wissen es aber nicht. Und diese Daten werden hoffentlich gerade erzeugt.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

Sollte ja heute um 13.40Uhr  getestet werden und hatte einen Termin... Halb war ich da und da kam direkt schon ein Mann mit Maske und sagte, bis 16 Uhr ist niemand hier...
Gesundheitsamt angerufen und die Sache geschildert, die wiederum tätigte einige Anrufe und rief mich zurück und entschuldigte sich, es sei was schief gelaufen und der Arzt hätte nur die Liste von gestern und mein Name wurde angeblich noch nicht eingetragen.
Wie dem auch sei neuer Termin 16.30Uhr. Die Dame entschuldigte sich noch und sagte, ich solle Eukalyptus inhalieren oder Duschen...

@ Tengri: Ich fahre so gut wie nie Bus, in den letzten 13 Jahren vllt 10 mal.
Renne jetzt nur noch mit Maske und Handschuhen in der Bude rum, glaub zwar nicht, dass das noch was bringt, aber versuche mich trotzdem von Frau und Kind zu isolieren.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du siehst da nur noch die Menge an Tests, die man durchführen kann.



Außer man ändert die Art zu zählen.
Wenn man für zusammenlebende Familien mit einem positiven Fall alle als infiziert zählt, erhält man ganz schnell viel bedrohlichere Zahlen.
Müssen sich natürlich nicht gleich alle angesteckt haben, aber das Risiko dafür ist schon enorm groß.



Duvar schrieb:


> Sollte ja heute um 13.40Uhr  getestet werden und hatte einen Termin... Halb war ich da und da kam direkt schon ein Mann mit Maske und sagte, bis 16 Uhr ist niemand hier...
> Gesundheitsamt angerufen und die Sache geschildert, die wiederum tätigte einige Anrufe und rief mich zurück und entschuldigte sich, es sei was schief gelaufen und der Arzt hätte nur die Liste von gestern und mein Name wurde angeblich noch nicht eingetragen.
> Wie dem auch sei neuer Termin 16.30Uhr. Die Dame entschuldigte sich noch und sagte, ich solle Eukalyptus inhalieren oder Duschen...



Das ist schon heftig wie furchtbar unstrukturiert das beim Gesundheitsamt abläuft.
Auch wie die die Kranken in der Gegend rumscheuchen ...


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

Will nicht wissen wie viele Leute es gibt, die abgewimmelt wurden und schön das Virus weitergeben. Ob man so das Ganze verlangsamen kann?
Die Labore laufen doch mittlerweile 24/7 non stop oder? Tests herzustellen sollte doch auch nicht so das Problem sein. Vllt mal paar Testlabore aus dem Boden stampfen?
Andere Länder stampfen ganze KH in kurzer Zeit aus dem Boden.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2020)

Duvar Faustregel:
Wenn du es hast haben die es auch.

Zum Thema
Die Hohe Dunkelziffer ist ja nicht unbedingt was schlechtes, wir handeln im Moment eh so als wäre jeder potentiell infiziert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. März 2020)

Die Gesundheitsämter sind eben kaputt gespart. Wie so vieles andere auch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die Gesundheitsämter sind eben kaputt gespart. Wie so vieles andere auch.


Alles so ein sozialister Kram! Der Markt regelt das!!
 Oder so, oder auch  nicht


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2020)

Kaputt offensichtlich noch nicht, Deutschland zeigt, dass es im Vergleich gut dasteht.

Aber eben nur im Vergleich und nicht zum Optimalfall.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Will nicht wissen wie viele Leute es gibt, die abgewimmelt wurden und schön das Virus weitergeben. Ob man so das Ganze verlangsamen kann?
> Die Labore laufen doch mittlerweile 24/7 non stop oder? Tests herzustellen sollte doch auch nicht so das Problem sein. Vllt mal paar Testlabore aus dem Boden stampfen?
> Andere Länder stampfen ganze KH in kurzer Zeit aus dem Boden.



Da kannst du aber sehen, wie schnell das System an die Grenze kommt und Italien hat ja noch weniger zu bieten.
Die Briten haben auch massiv gestrichen und Trump hat das Gesundheitssystem der USA sowieso mit einer Rotstiftfabrik überhäuft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Hier mal wieder etwas fachliches. Ein genervter Virologe erklärt:* Ab 4:30**** – Gabor Steingart[/URL]

Anhören, die Zeit haben wir jetzt, verstehen und für sich handeln.


----------



## seahawk (21. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die Gesundheitsämter sind eben kaputt gespart. Wie so vieles andere auch.



Wie viel Leute soll ein Gesundheitsamt denn haben um so etwas locker regeln zu können? Ich sehe das ja bei den Hotlineplätzen. Jede Verdoppelung der Mitarbeiter verpufft im nichts, Du hast dann nur viel mehr unsinnige Anrufe, die dann auch wieder Zeit kosten und am Ende bleibt die Wartezeit konstant. Man kann es sich nicht vorstellen wer und weswegen da angerufen wird. Ich habe da Highlights aus den letzten 48 Stunden. 

- eine offensichtlich ältere Dame beschwert sich, dass der Spielplatz im Park abgesperrt wurde, so kommt sie nämlich mit dem Rollator nicht mehr zu ihrer Parkbank wo sie sich mit ihren Freundinnen trifft
- oder auch gerne "in meinem/meiner Bus/Bahn war ein Asiate, ich muss sofort getestet werden!!"
- auch ein Hitrenner: "Ich muss Husten und meine Nase läuft, ich muss getestet werden!" "Haben Sie Allergien?" "Ja, Heuschnupfen." 

Dazu kommen noch unendliche Beschwerden, dass Kneipen und Kaffees geschlossen sind und das Corona Fake news wäre usw.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder etwas fachliches. Ein genervter Virologe erklärt:* Ab 4:30*


Bei 9:30min wird mir aus der Seele gesprochen


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem, was viele nicht sehen. Es fehlt weiterhin die Zahl, wie viele Infiziert sind, ohne das Symptome vorhanden sind


Mit solchen genauen Zahlen Punkto Dunkelziffer können wir wohl erst in Wochen oder Monaten rechnen, wenn erheblich mehr Testkapazität vorhanden ist.

Das es auch Fälle ohne jedwedes Symptom gibt, dürfte ein erheblicher Multiplikator sein. Es dauert etwa 7-14 Tage, bis das Virus vollständig aus dem System verschwindet 
und diese Fälle  selbst niemanden mehr unbewusst anstecken können. Als Nachweis für eine Erkrankung bleiben in solchen Fällen am Ende nur die Antikörper übrig.

(Bei mir konnten nach einer Blutabnahme und einigen weiterführenden Tests, auch noch Antikörper meiner Shigellen-Infektion von vor 22 Jahren nachgewiesen werden.)



Threshold schrieb:


> wie schnell das System an die Grenze kommt und Italien hat ja noch weniger zu bieten


Einige Verantwortliche haben heute ausgesagt, dass das Virus in Italien schon seit Jänner oder Februar umgeht. 
Gemerkt hat man es aber erst später, als die vielen wirklich schweren Verläufe auftraten - und da war es bereits zu spät.

Und das in Italien viele große Familien (mehrere Generationen) in einem Haus/einer großen Wohnung zusammenleben, 
dürfte diesbezüglich ein weiteres Problem darstellen.


----------



## seahawk (21. März 2020)

Guckt euch mal die Zahl der durchgeführten Tests an:

Coronavirus Testing – Source Data - Our World in Data

Mit jetzt schon  vor einigen Tagen 167.000 liegt Deutschland richtig gut. Verglichen mit 80.000 im Iran z.B.....


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

Vorerst finaler Bericht, war jetzt eben Abstrich machen lassen. Eine alte Schule wurde umfunktioniert. Musste erstmal auf meine Reihe warten, ein Mann steht "Wache" und sagt bescheid wenn man rein kann. Auf sein Zeichen hin durfte ich rein und eine Frau in voller Schutzmontur wartet schon am Eingang mit einer Maske für mich, jedoch hatte ich selbst schon eine Maske + Handschuhe. Sie führte mich in einen Klassenraum wo 2 Stühle standen und 3 weitere Damen in voller Montur saßen an 2 zusammengeführten Tischen, hat mich iwie an ein Bewerbungsgespräch erinnert^^ Nachdem paar Daten und meine Beschwerden abgefragt wurden, musste ich noch was unterschreiben und eine der Damen stand auf und sagte, dass ich die Maske gleich runternehmen soll und direkt nach dem Abstrich wieder anlegen soll. Die Prozedur dauerte also keine 5 Sekunden. Mir wurde dann noch gesagt, dass sich das G.amt in max 72 Std meldet und mir wurde noch ein Infoblättchen in die Hand gedrückt, will euch dieses Blättchen natürlich nicht vorenthalten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Melde mich dann mit dem Resultat in paar Tagen, drückt mir die Daumen Leute. Solange meine Beschwerden nicht schlimmer werden, hätte ich auch nix dagegen, wenn es Corona wäre, nur außer Atem will keiner bleiben Leute, wer jetzt noch raucht, hört bitte auf.
Normalerweise wisst ihr ja, wie schwer es einem fällt mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören, wenn du Panik hast vor einer Krankheit, glaubt mir, da ist keine Sucht mehr da.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alles so ein sozialister Kram! Der Markt regelt das!!
> Oder so, oder auch  nicht



Der Markt regelt einiges, aber ...

@Sparanus
Wenn ich so lese was Duvar hier berichtet, wohl kaputter als und lieb sein kann.

@seahawk
Klar alles bis zu einem Gewissen Grad aber der Iran kann ja wohl auch nicht unser Maßstab sein oder?


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

War schon ein Hickhack heute, aber zum Glück vorerst hinter mir. Schon heftig, darfst nicht zum Arzt rein ohne Genehmigung vom Gesundheitsamt, wobei die Frau an der Strippe vom G.amt sehr überrascht war, als ich sagte, dass ich erst eine Erlaubnis von denen brauche bzw deren OK, dass ich die Praxis betreten darf. Vllt hat die Dame in der Praxis gehofft, dass ich dort keinen erreiche und wollte mich abwimmeln 
Schließlich kam ich rein nach ner Stunde und saß in meinem eigenen Wartezimmer^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Arzt beim Bereitschaftsdienst kam aus der Nachbarstadt, der hatte wohl auch Panik und wollte mich nicht wirklich untersuchen.
Hab nur mitbekommen wie er vorne mit großer Sorge und Wut meine Beschwerden den Damen vorgetragen hat, denen war es auch recht, dass ich schleunigst die Praxis verlasse.
Wenn ich dran denke, dass die Dame vom G.amt, die mir den Test verweigern wollte, 15 Minuten mit dem Arzt diskutiert hat um mir dann zu sagen, der Arzt weigert sich partout mich gründlich zu untersuchen.
Klar der Arzt (glaub chinese) hat selber Schiss, ist im Risikoalter gewesen, verübeln kann ich es ihm nicht.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. März 2020)

Die öffentliche österreichische Statistik für Covid-19
ist übrigens wieder voll verfügbar. 
Amtliches Dashboard COVID19

Die letzten Tage gab es technische Probleme und es wurde daher immer nur alle 15 Minuten ein neues Bitmap angezeigt.
Nun kann man wieder alle Statistiken abrufen.
(Tests in Öst. Stand heute über 18.500)


----------



## muadib (21. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie viel Leute soll ein Gesundheitsamt denn haben um so etwas locker regeln zu können? Ich sehe das ja bei den Hotlineplätzen. Jede Verdoppelung der Mitarbeiter verpufft im nichts, Du hast dann nur viel mehr unsinnige Anrufe, die dann auch wieder Zeit kosten und am Ende bleibt die Wartezeit konstant. Man kann es sich nicht vorstellen wer und weswegen da angerufen wird. Ich habe da Highlights aus den letzten 48 Stunden.
> 
> - eine offensichtlich ältere Dame beschwert sich, dass der Spielplatz im Park abgesperrt wurde, so kommt sie nämlich mit dem Rollator nicht mehr zu ihrer Parkbank wo sie sich mit ihren Freundinnen trifft
> - oder auch gerne "in meinem/meiner Bus/Bahn war ein Asiate, ich muss sofort getestet werden!!"
> ...



Könnt ihr davon ein "Best of" auf CD oder als mp3 herausgeben? Ich würde es kaufen.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2020)

Die neue zahlen aus Italien topt die von gestern 

Coronavirus: Italien meldet fast 800 Tote an einem Tag


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Man man, die Italiener brauchen dringend Hilfe.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2020)

@threshold 
Baden Württemberg hat Frankreich(elsaß) Hilfe angeboten durch Patienten Aufnahme, keine Ahnung wie es für Italien laufen wird, deren Nachbarnländer sind ja auch unter Druck 

Schon heftig wegen pandemie, da kann man nicht  locker Personal und Logistik hin und her schieben, wen man schon jahrelang auf sparflamme war. 


Corona-Krise: Gesundheitsminister Spahn will Kliniken mit bis zu 7,8 Milliarden Euro stuetzen - DER SPIEGEL

Geld reicht wohl nicht , Kliniken würden wohl Verluste machen :p 

Soll die einfach von dort was nehmen 

Scholz plant hohe Verschuldung: 600-Milliarden-Euro-Fonds soll Firmen retten - n-tv.de


----------



## muadib (21. März 2020)

Das nenne ich vorbildliches Handeln:

Der Postillon: Wegen Coronavirus: Nordkoreaner duerfen Land vorerst nicht verlassen [Video]

Weil die Bürger Nordkoreas aufgrund der Corona Krise momentan das Land nicht verlassen dürfen, gibt es dort offiziell nicht eine einzelne Infektion.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

Das Problem ist: Die können so viel Giralgeld erschaffen wie sie wollen, das wird sie nicht retten. So kann man Bankenkrisen lösen aber keine Pandemien.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist natürlich ratsam Kliniken jetzt zumindest die finanziellen Sorgen zu nehmen. Aber nur von einem vollen Bankkonto bekommt man nicht spontan mehr Betten, nicht mehr Personal und nicht mehr Kapazität zurück was man alles vorher über Jahre konsequent eingespart hat.

Auch die 600 Milliarden für die Restwirtschaft... jau, kann man so machen. Damit zögern wir (und die anderen großen Nationen bzw Banken auch) halt die Depression nochn Jahr oder so raus. Ändert nichts wesentliches an den Tatsachen, nur ist die finanzielle Fallhöhe dann 2021 nochn Stück höher als sies eh schon ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Die können so viel Giralgeld erschaffen wie sie wollen, das wird sie nicht retten. So kann man Bankenkrisen lösen aber keine Pandemien.



Aber je mehr Geld du im Umlauf hast, desto wertloser wird es.
Am Ende steigt die Inflation und das Gesparte ist weg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber je mehr Geld du im Umlauf hast, desto wertloser wird es.
> Am Ende steigt die Inflation und das Gesparte ist weg.



So ist es - aber das ist erst der zweite Schritt.

Zuerst wirds Geld an allen Ecken und Enden knapp. Die kleinen Leute verlieren Jobs, Läden sind zu, den großen Playern hauts die Aktienmärkte um die Ohren. Die ganzen Hebelprodukte fallen aus, die Margin Calls kommen, die Leute müssen Sachwerte (Edelmetalle, Bitcoins, Aktien, alles) liquidieren um ihren Forderungen nachzukommen. Alle Assetklassen fallen gleichzeitig (wie die letzten Wochen sichtbar). Cash is king, Deflation am Start. 
Währenddessen drucken die Zentralbanken Billionen von Geld und drücken es ins System. Sobald das ankommt (was grob ein halbes Jahr dauert) und das geld im Umlauf ist passiert genau das was du schreibst - harte Inflation.

Die Kunst ist zu erkennen wann das eine in das andere übergeht. Denn genau das ist der Zeitpunkt um günstigst Sachwerte zu kaufen... 


Aber Corona ist daran nicht Schuld, das wäre sowieso so gekommen. Die Pandemie hats nur jetzt ausgelöst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso unverständlich sind für mich uneingeschränkt geöffnete Baumärkte, die sollten eigentlich nur Gewerbetreibende (Arbeit soll ja weitergehen) reinlassen und Heimwerkern nur eine Notfallklappe anbieten.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei uns is jetzt auch der Baumarkt zu





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch Frankreich oder England haben schon weitaus mehr Tote als wir (450 bzw. 177), bei weitaus geringeren Fallzahlen. Erstaunlich, das man so wenig darüber hört, auch wenn da möglicherweise die Infizierten stark untertestet sind. Aber richtig übel wird es bei denen, wenn man es auf die Zahl der Genesen bezieht: Frankreich gibt ganze 12 an, hat also 38 Tote pro Überlebenden. Selbst wenn man das jetzt als zu kleine Bezugsgröße abtut - in England liegt die Quote auch nur bei 0,4 Genesungen pro Toten.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Grossbritannien: Gesundheitssystem vor dem sicheren Kollaps | tagesschau.de



Noch so ne Nummer und ich werd mir selbst unheimlich 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da kann man doch nur hoffen, dass sämtliche Dieselfahrzeuge und solche mit Binzindirekteinspritzung sofort stillgelegt werden:



Hey, dieser Tage sehe selbst ich Ökofaschist gute Gründe darin, meinen Luftsterilisator (bis zu 315 m²/h) zu bewegen!




Poulton schrieb:


> Früher bei den ganzen Schwefel durch die Braunkohlefeuerung hätt's das nicht gegeben!



Das war Grobstaub. Und der hatte auch nicht gerade wenig Nebenwirkungen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar - und damit eine brutale Landfluchtwelle auslösen (da es auf dem Land oftmals gar keine anderen Heizmöglichkeiten gibt) und die Menschen und Städte komplett in den Kollaps treiben. Super Idee.
> 
> Ölheizungen werden ja ab 2026 verboten sein. Glücklicherweise waren Politiker hier deutlich schlauer als dein Vorschlag und Menschen, die keinen Zugang zu Erdgas, Fernwärme, Geothermie usw. haben dürfen auch weiterhin Öl verbrennen um nicht ihre Lebensgrundlage zu verlieren.



Naja. Erstmal geht es nur um den Verbot von reinen Öfen. Z.B. Blockheizkraftwerke bleiben weiterhin erlaubt und die bestehen bis auf die eigentliche Brennvorrichtung, die auch noch ungefähr gleich groß ist, aus den gleichen Teilen. Und Zugang zu Strom für Erdwärmepumpen hat jeder, für Gas gibt es auch Tanks deren Aufstellung insbesondere am Arsch der Welt kein Problem ist.
Der einzig entscheidende Punkt lautet: Wer zahlt das?
Andererseits: Wer zahlt mir die Wohnung in deutlich weniger idyllischer Lage?




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich aber die Kommunikation in den dt. Medien - "Ausgangssperre" und "Ausgangsbeschränkungen" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge,
> werden aber andauernd durcheinander geworfen.



Noch besser: Bei uns ist ja die Rede von "Ausgehsperre" und "Ausgangssperre". Dass das für viele nicht selbsterklärend ist...



> Und wirklich surreal ist die Situation in den USA. Dort sind die Waffen- und Munitionsverkäufe um 500% gestiegen.



Das ist bei denen aber am Beginn jeder Krise so. Wirtschaftskollaps? Geld in Waffen stecken! Pandemie? In die Läden rennen, Waffen kaufen! Terrorangriff? Schnell bewaffnen! Amoklauf? Munitionsvorräte aufstocken!

Einige löffeln Nutella, wenn sie gestresst sind, Amis gehen Knarren shoppen. Ist bei der durchschnittlichen US-Figur vielleicht auch besser so.




> An den Stränden mancher Bundesstaaten wiederum feiern junge Leute Springbreak. ("I don't care about Corona...")



Nächste Mangelsituation:
Keine Darwin Awards mehr zur Vergabe übrig.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Zugegeben.
> Aber warum mobilisiert man dann nicht einfach die Nationalgarde und die regulären Milizen und setzt sie zur Bewachung ein, damit das Ganze erst gar nicht ausarten kann?



Wären die Leute im Schnitt vernünftig, bräuchte man es nicht. Sind die Leute im Schnitt nicht vernünftig, ist auch das zweischneidig. Die Bürger in Uniform verhalten sich nämlich genauso dämlich und unvorsichtig und davon jetzt ganz viele durchs Land zu schicken, damit sie in direkten Kontakt mit einer bunten Bevölkerungsmischung treten, ist keine gute Idee. Gab die letzten Tage ja genug Reportagen, die Polizisten beim Räumen von Coronapartys, noch geöffneten Bars, etc. zeigten. Muster jedesmal das gleiche: 5-8 Beamte marschieren mit quasi Schulterkontakt an und konfrontieren die Ausgehsperrenbrecher in ihrer typischen Aggro-Position auf 50 cm Entfernung. Ich hab nur noch drauf gewartet, dass einer der weniger Einsichtigen/stärker angetrunkenen in klassischer Durchgreifmanier gepackt und von vier-fünf Polizisten am Boden fixiert wird, während ihm einer aus 20 cm ins Gesicht brüllt.   




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Coronavirus: UEber Nacht erschafft Trump in Amerika das bisher Undenkbare - WELT
> 
> Nur mal so



Okay...
- Flugverkehr wird aufs Minimum reduziert
- Pendeln wird durch Home Office ersetzt
- Die USA führen staatliche Sozialleistungen ein
- Einige einfache Bedarfsgüter werden wieder außerhalb Chinas produziert
- Nachrichtensendungen versuchen Fakten statt Personen zu thematisieren
Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir nächste Woche eine fair bis in höchste Vermögensklassen verteilte Abgabenlast und in zwei Wochen beschließen wir den Weltfrieden.

Fällt mir gerade ein: Afghanistan liegt zwischen Iran und China. Weiß jemand, wie es da mit Infektionswegen bis kurz vor dem Abzug der US-Truppen aussah?




muadib schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich heute noch einkaufen gehen oder besser zu Hause bleiben sollte, da ich sonst andere anstecken könnte.
> 
> Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass jemand, mit dem ich vor einer Woche Kontakt hatte, seit Anfang der Woche Fieber hat und ein anderer, den ich bis Donnerstag jeden Tag gesehen habe, selbst gesund ist, aber vor Kurzem Kontakt mit einer Familie hatte, die jetzt mit Fieber im Bett liegt.



Wenn die vorräte reichen, solltest du dich noch 1-2 Tage isolieren. Der "bis Donnerstag"-Kandidat ist eine eher kleine Sorge. Wenn die Familie erst jetzt Fieber hat, konnte sie ihn vermutlich frühestens vor einer Woche anstecken, vermutlich erst seit wenigen Tagen. Das heißt er selbst war, wenn er sich angesteckt hat, bis Donnerstag vermutlich selbst noch nicht infektiös. Der andere Kandidat dagegen ist bedenklich - wenn er am Montag Fieber entwickelt hat, hatte er schwächere, zunächst missachtete Symptome vermutlich schon am Sonntag und war potentiell letzte Woche Donnerstag/Freitag schon ansteckend, als er mit dir Kontakt hatte. Je nach Art des Kontakt ist die Chance nicht riesig, aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, Kontakt mit anderen Menschen für "letzten Freitag +14 Tage" auf null zu reduzieren, solltest du das machen. Afaik wird von Inkubationszeiten von 7 bis 14 Tagen ausgegangen. Das heißt du wärst bei einem schnellen Verlauf potentiell seit gestern infektiös, wenn du dich angesteckt hast. Bei einem langsamen Verlauf umgekehrt erst ab Mittwoch, solltest dann aber spätestens kommenden Samstag Symptome zeigen. Kommen die nicht, hast du dich vermutlich nicht angesteckt oder der Verlauf ist derart schwach, dass eine Infektion Dritter allgemein unwahrscheinlich ist.
Personen bei dir im Haushalt sollten ihrerseits jetzt noch problemlos einkaufen gehen können - selbst wenn du seit Freitag ansteckend bist, sind die es eben ihrerseits noch nicht.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings treten diese, ganz im Gegensatz zum Pleura-Erguss, überwiegend als Symptom von Herzerkrankungen auf und im Zusammenhang mit COVID-19 lediglich als Sekundäreffekt eines zu spät oder falsch behandelten ARDS.



Zu Covid19 habe ich keine speziellen Informationen, aber bisheriges SARS und Lungenentzünding sind ganz typische Beispiele für ARDS ohne Herzbezug und ohne direkte Schädigungen. Also würde ich erwarten, dass auch genaus dieses Krankheitsbild das Problem bei Coronapatienten ist. Ginge es nur um Pleuraergüsse könnte man die, wie schon erwähnt, mit Punktierungen oder bei schweren Fällen Drainagen behandeln, hätte aber keinen so hohen Bedarf an Beatmungsgeräten. Die braucht man in Zusammenhang mit Pleuraergüssen afaik nie direkt, auch wenn Letztgenannte natürlich auch aus Lungenschädigungen entstehen können, die dann ihrerseits eine Beatmung erfordern.



> Zum Glück können die Briten das viele Geld, welches sie durch den Brexit sparen, jetzt in Maßnahmen gegen die Pandemie stecken und haben zudem die volle Unterstützung durch Mr. Trump. Sie müssen sich also praktisch überhaupt keine Sorgen machen. </zynismus>



Das alles wäre ihnen nicht passiert, wenn sie die Grenze zu Irland geschlossen hätten, aber so kam das Virus doch rein!




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem, was viele nicht sehen. Es fehlt weiterhin die Zahl, wieviele Infiziert sind, ohne das Symptome vorhanden sind und die getestet wurden. Mir fehlen Reihenuntersuchungen von je 1000 Menschen in unterschiedlichen Gebieten in Deutschland. Dann könnte man die Zahl viel besser abschätzen.
> 
> Vielleicht haben wir auch schon den Berg der 50% immunisierten erreicht? Haben wir natürlich nicht, wir wissen es aber nicht. Und diese Daten werden hoffentlich gerade erzeugt.



Unwahrscheinlich. Die Ausbreitung ist sehr heterogen, man müsste wenigstens 100*100 Personen testen, um auch nur halbwegs verwertbare Aussagen zu erhalten. Und bei der derzeitigen rasanten Entwicklung wären die nach 3 Tagen schon wieder veraltet. Einen so großen Testumfang können wir aber auf absehbare Zeit nicht zusätzlich zu den aus medizinischen Gründen zwingend nötigen Tests stecken. Genauer gesagt schaffen wir ja nicht einmal diese abzuarbeiten.




Duvar schrieb:


> Andere Länder stampfen ganze KH in kurzer Zeit aus dem Boden.



Das chinesische Krankenhaus war zu 90% Show. Aus dem Boden gestampft haben die nur das Gebäude, installiert wurden dann mobile Systeme der Armee. Das gleiche hatte man bei SARS auch schon gemacht. Baurechtlich zwar eine Leistung, medizinisch aber 1:1 vergleichbar mit den Notzentren, die die Bundeswehr gerade in Messehallen aufbaut. Hätte China mehr Bedarf an Messen (Planwirtschaft ) und entsprechende Räumlichkeiten, hätten sie vermutlich auch kein "Krankenhaus gebaut".




Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du aber sehen, wie schnell das System an die Grenze kommt und Italien hat ja noch weniger zu bieten.
> Die Briten haben auch massiv gestrichen und Trump hat das Gesundheitssystem der USA sowieso mit einer Rotstiftfabrik überhäuft.



Trump hat die Versicherung für Geringverdiener gestrichen, aber ein vernünftiges staatliches Gesundheitssystem gab es schon vorher nicht.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder etwas fachliches. Ein genervter Virologe erklärt:* Ab 4:30**** – Gabor Steingart[/URL]
> 
> Anhören, die Zeit haben wir jetzt, verstehen und für sich handeln.



Ich melde Zweifel an der Kompetenz des Typens an:
"Die Deutschen sind ein Volk, dem man auch komplizierte Sachverhalte erklären kann"


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Und diejenigen menschen, welche krank sind sollten zu hause bleiben und nicht schniefend und rotzend im ÖPNV sitzen und andere anstecken.
> Ich für meinen teil fahre seit jahren prinzipiell nur noch mit dem auto zur arbeit, weil es zu viele vollpfosten gibt die diese prävention ignorieren. ÖPNV meide ich soweit möglich und habe seit jahren keinen grippalen infekt.



Bei uns sind die Bahnen aktuell fast Menschenleer. Also nur eine einstellige Zahl von Fahrgästen, die sich weit genug verteilen können. 

Wir haben jetzt von der Firma auch Ausnahmebescheinigungen bekommen, falls nächste Woche doch die Ausgangssperre kommt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Halten wir fest: Umweltverschmutzung ist der menschlichen Gesundheit nicht zuträglich.



Wobei die Luftverschmutzung doch jetzt durch die Schutzmaßnahmen deutlich abgenommen hat in China und Italien.
Verkehrsunfälle gibt es auch deutlich weniger. 

Vielleicht kommen wir dann in Deutschland sogar bei Plusminus Null raus bei den Toten in der Gesamtstatistik.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das siehst Du vor allem in Italien und England, wenn Du die dort die Entwicklung anschaust. Nur mal so als Zahl:
> Intensivbetten in Deutschland: 30 pro 100.000 Einwohner
> Intensivbetten in Italien: 6,6 pro 100.000 Einwohner



In Großbritannien sind es auch 6,6. 
Grossbritannien: Gesundheitssystem droht der Kollaps | tagesschau.de



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @SlaveToTheRave:
> Ähnlich verhält es sich doch mit dem Terminus Epidemie und Pandemie. Selbst unsere Kanzlerin sprach von ersterem, obwohl das zum Zeitpunkt der Rede schlicht nicht mehr den Tatsachen entsprach.



Wenn sich die Aussage nur auf Deutschland bezog, stimmt das mit der Epidemie aber auch.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2020)

Was sollen wir Bürger in Uniform denn sonst tun?
Waffe ziehen und die Leute verjagen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

Ich hoffe inständig dass die Europäer sich da intelligenter verhalten bezüglich Waffen ziehen.
Die Amis rüsten sich ja schon mal aus. Wir hamstern Klopapier, die hamstern Handfeuerwaffen und Munition. 

Coronavirus in den USA: Amerikaner kaufen Regale in Waffenlaeden leer - WELT


----------



## Tengri86 (21. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig dass die Europäer sich da intelligenter verhalten bezüglich Waffen ziehen.
> Die Amis rüsten sich ja schon mal aus. Wir hamstern Klopapier, die hamstern Handfeuerwaffen und Munition.
> 
> Coronavirus in den USA: Amerikaner kaufen Regale in Waffenlaeden leer - WELT



Frage mich ob die mit knarren ins Supermarkt gehen. 

Supermarkt Amoklauf unter Hamsterkäufer 

Last man standing um Toilettenpapier


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich ob die mit knarren ins Supermarkt gehen.



Kommt aufn Bundesstaat an. In manchen Staaten ist es ungewöhnlich, wenn jemand im Supermarkt KEINE Wumme am Gürtel hat. Egal ob Corona oder nicht.
Yeehaw.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. März 2020)

Sozialist Trump sichert seine Wiederwahl.

USA: 2 Millionen ohne Job, Trump nun fuer Sozialstaat - News | heute.at


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. März 2020)

This 39-year-old New Orleans woman tested for coronavirus. She died before getting her results. | Coronavirus | nola.com

Sie ist innerhalb einer Woche verstorben.

Dashboard für Deutschland:
Experience

Wie man sieht, sind die meisten Erkrankten unter 70 Jahre alt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. März 2020)

Corona-Party mit üblen Auswirkungen in Venezuela.

Mosca: Hubo una fiesta en una isla y todos estan dando positivo de coronavirus (+Maduro) La iguana TV


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trump hat die Versicherung für Geringverdiener gestrichen, aber ein vernünftiges staatliches Gesundheitssystem gab es schon vorher nicht.



Wenn ich nicht irre, haben 50 Millionen Amerikaner keine Krankenversicherung.
Die gehen mit Sicherheit auch nicht zu Kontrollstellen um sich testen zu lassen.
Bedeutet also, dass es eine große Dunkelziffer gibt und es nicht klar ist, wie viele Leute infiziert sind.
Dementsprechend ist auch die Dunkelziffer der Toten vermutlich hoch. Aber Trump wird auf die offiziellen Zahlen deuten und sagt dann, wie super sein Einsatz war und dass er sowieso ein Genie ist.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Wobei selbst in den offiziellen Zahlen die USA uns mittlerweile überholt haben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig dass die Europäer sich da intelligenter verhalten bezüglich Waffen ziehen.





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich ob die mit knarren ins Supermarkt gehen.



Ich habe mir jetzt für die Arbeit auch mal eine Schutzweste bestellt. Weil man weiß ja nie. Im Gegensatz zu Schutzmasken wurde die auch direkt als lieferbar angezeigt. 

Ansonsten weiß  man ja auch nicht, ob jetzt nicht irgendeine Gruppe Nazis meint, ihr Tag X wäre gekommen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. März 2020)

Die Tests stehen auch für Nicht-Versicherte zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei selbst in den offiziellen Zahlen die USA uns mittlerweile überholt haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringt ohne Platten echt viel


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> This 39-year-old New Orleans woman tested for coronavirus. She died before getting her results. | Coronavirus | nola.com
> 
> Sie ist innerhalb einer Woche verstorben.
> 
> ...



Nice  bin auch 39 fühle auch was in den Lungen und warte auch auf meine Ergebnisse... Also selbe Situation wie bei der Frau.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Tests stehen auch für Nicht-Versicherte zur Verfügung.



Ja, für deutlich über 1000 Dollar Selbstkosten. 

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/images/neuer-inhalt/25641114/1-format43.png


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Ein armer Amerikaner geht erst gar nicht hin, stirbt so und wird nicht mit Corona in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## Mahoy (21. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, für deutlich über 1000 Dollar Selbstkosten.
> 
> https://www.tagesspiegel.de/images/neuer-inhalt/25641114/1-format43.png



Ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, dass man den Test nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand ja nur alle paar Wochen wiederholen muss.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, für deutlich über 1000 Dollar Selbstkosten.
> 
> https://www.tagesspiegel.de/images/neuer-inhalt/25641114/1-format43.png


Seid "Obamacare" sind alle verpflichtet, eine Versicherung abzuschließen, für Arme gibts Medicaid.
Das dürfte also nur ganz wenige betreffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Seid "Obamacare" sind alle verpflichtet, eine Versicherung abzuschließen



Ich lach mich tot.



			
				Realität schrieb:
			
		

> Die kurze Ära der verpflichtenden Krankenversicherung in den USA  geht bald zu Ende. Ab 2019 soll der Zwang zur Krankenversicherung  fallen; ebenso gehören dann die Strafzahlungen für Nicht-Versicherte der  Vergangenheit an. Aktuell sind knapp 28 Millionen Bürger in den USA  ohne Krankenversicherung.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Seid "Obamacare" sind alle verpflichtet, eine Versicherung abzuschließen, für Arme gibts Medicaid.
> Das dürfte also nur ganz wenige betreffen.



Trump hat Obamacare zerstört.
Was nützt dir eine Krankenversicherung, wenn die nichts bezahlt bzw. alles ablehnt, was Geld kostet?
Gesundheitssystem in den USA: Wie weiter mit Obamacare?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tot.


Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Tatsächlich wurde die Strafe fürs Nicht-Versichertsein auf 0 herabgesetzt, da sie von einem Gericht als verfassungswidrig eingestuft wurde.

"Even though HealthCare.gov and the state insurance exchanges get a lot of attention, the majority of people who gained health care coverage after the passage of the ACA — 12.7 million people — actually got their coverage by being newly able to enroll in Medicaid."
NPR Choice page

Die Anderen sind froh, die Zwangsversicherung los zu sein. Das erhöht natürlich die Prämien für die Versicherten. Wie man es auch immer sieht, viele Amerikaner wollen sich die Beiträge einfach sparen.

US-Haushalt 2019:
https://www.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/wp-content/uploads/pie.png


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2020)

Die Details was wie warum so ist spielt eigentlich gar keine Rolle. Die Fakten sind einfach: Viele Millionen Amerikaner sind nicht krankenversichert und selbst wenn sie es wären gibt es viel zu wenige Tests.
Corona wird durch die USA rauschen wie ein Lauffeuer und die sind darauf nicht im Geringsten vorbereitet.

Die Frage ist nur noch, wie viel die offiziellen Zahlen von Infizierten und Toten manipuliert werden, denn dass es viele Millionen Infizierte und zigtausend Tote geben wird in den USA ist kaum vermeidbar. Jedenfalls nicht von ihrem Dummschwätzerhäuptling.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bringt ohne Platten echt viel


Kann man doch super einfach selber herstellen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt für die Arbeit auch mal eine Schutzweste bestellt.  Weil man weiß ja nie. Im Gegensatz zu Schutzmasken wurde die auch direkt  als lieferbar angezeigt.


Ich hoffe du bist halbwegs trainiert. Mit nem plate carrier und Platte drin den ganzen Tag arbeiten ist nicht ohne.


----------



## muadib (21. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die vorräte reichen, solltest du dich noch 1-2 Tage isolieren. Der "bis Donnerstag"-Kandidat ist eine eher kleine Sorge. Wenn die Familie erst jetzt Fieber hat, konnte sie ihn vermutlich frühestens vor einer Woche anstecken, vermutlich erst seit wenigen Tagen. Das heißt er selbst war, wenn er sich angesteckt hat, bis Donnerstag vermutlich selbst noch nicht infektiös. Der andere Kandidat dagegen ist bedenklich - wenn er am Montag Fieber entwickelt hat, hatte er schwächere, zunächst missachtete Symptome vermutlich schon am Sonntag und war potentiell letzte Woche Donnerstag/Freitag schon ansteckend, als er mit dir Kontakt hatte. Je nach Art des Kontakt ist die Chance nicht riesig, aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, Kontakt mit anderen Menschen für "letzten Freitag +14 Tage" auf null zu reduzieren, solltest du das machen. Afaik wird von Inkubationszeiten von 7 bis 14 Tagen ausgegangen. Das heißt du wärst bei einem schnellen Verlauf potentiell seit gestern infektiös, wenn du dich angesteckt hast. Bei einem langsamen Verlauf umgekehrt erst ab Mittwoch, solltest dann aber spätestens kommenden Samstag Symptome zeigen. Kommen die nicht, hast du dich vermutlich nicht angesteckt oder der Verlauf ist derart schwach, dass eine Infektion Dritter allgemein unwahrscheinlich ist.
> Personen bei dir im Haushalt sollten ihrerseits jetzt noch problemlos einkaufen gehen können - selbst wenn du seit Freitag ansteckend bist, sind die es eben ihrerseits noch nicht.



Ich war jetzt erstmal nicht einkaufen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne liegt die Inkubationszeit zwischen 2-14 Tagen mit einem Durchschnit von 5-6 Tagen und 8 Tage nach Symptombeginn sollte man in der Regel nicht mehr ansteckend sein.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

*Spanier in Ausgangssperre kreativ: Gassi gehen mit Ziege*

_12:02 Uhr_
Um während der Ausgangssperre frische Luft schnappen zu dürfen, sind einige Spanier in puncto Gassi gehen kreativ geworden. Hintergrund: Mit einem Haustier dürfen die Bürger weiterhin zu einem Spaziergang vor die Tür. Statt mit Hunden - die in der Verordnung der Regierung wohl ausschließlich gemeint waren - seien Bürger unter anderem mit Ziegen, Schweinen und sogar Kanarienvögeln gesichtet worden, schreibt die Zeitung "La Vanguardia".

Auch ein Mann mit einem Stoffhund an der Leine wurde entdeckt, wie die Polizeigewerkschaft Jupol twitterte. Sie bat die Menschen, vernünftig zu sein. Die Ausgangssperre in Spanien war am vergangenen Sonntag in Kraft getreten und soll für mindestens 15 Tage gelten. Bei Zuwiderhandeln drohen Geldbußen oder eine Haftstrafe.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist halbwegs trainiert. Mit nem plate carrier und Platte drin den ganzen Tag arbeiten ist nicht ohne.



Werde die auf jeden Fall zu Hause mal probetragen.
Weiß gar nicht, ob da überhaupt eine richtige Platte drin ist. Ist nur ne leichte Weste mit NIJ IIa. In der Beschreibung steht "Einlagen: aus Aramid / Aramidlaminat".


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2020)

Das ist nur eine leichte Weste ohne Platte. Da geht aber auch alles außer kleine Sachen durch.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2020)

Neumodischer Kram. Ich hab damals, als ich meine Lehre in der Fleischerei gemacht habe, die "Ritterrüstung" getragen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Wobei es mir eh eher um den Stichschutz ging. Das ist schließlich real die größere Gefahr.

Bei einem Headshot nützt die Weste sowieso nichts.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2020)

Kaum geht mal was nicht seinen gewohnten sozialistischen Gang, schon denken die Leute die Welt geht unter und ab sofort wird alles und jeder übern Haufen geschossen oder gestochen... :facepalm:


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Da heute selbst Sanitäter angegriffen werden, kann man das halt nicht mehr ausschließen.
Gewalt gegen Retter: Duisburgs Sanitaeter testen Schutzwesten  |  waz.de  |


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es mir eh eher um den Stichschutz ging. Das ist schließlich real die größere Gefahr.
> 
> Bei einem Headshot nützt die Weste sowieso nichts.



Dafür gibt es Helme die schon gewisse Kaliber abhalten können.
Aber das mit der Weste ist dein Ernst? Wie paranoid bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2020)

Manch einer sollte aufhören irgendwelche Spiele und Filme ernst zu nehmen, wo Hinz und Kunz drölfzigtausend Headshots machen. Das ganze vielleicht noch zu flotter 80er Jahre Musik...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. März 2020)

Der Standardhelm der Bundeswehr max. 9mm (definitiv kein Schutz gegen gängige Gewehrkaliber), soweit ich noch richtig informiert bin. Allerdings ist auch das Ding mehr ein Splitterschutz. Von der ziemlich abwegigen Überlegung eines "Headshots"...zu:

Die Berliner Polizei trägt übrigens in der überwältigenden Mehrheit auch eine Weste. Das manche noch ohne Weste unterwegs sind, liegt wohl an der fehlenden Vorschrift. Sicherheitspersonal habe ich auch schon so gesehen, allerdings eher vor Clubs. 
Lass ihn doch, das nächste Problem der Ausgangssperre wird sein: Die Leute drehen völlig frei (geht jetzt schon los mit den erwähnten Diebstählen aus den Einkaufswagen) - und wenn er sich so sicherer fühlt? Seine Sache.

Den erwähnten Sanitäter anzugreifen ist für mich eine völlig unbegreifliche Sache, leider nehmen solche Fälle aber immer mehr zu.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Medienbericht: Bund will Kompetenzen an sich ziehen_13:23 Uhr_
Der Bund beansprucht im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus nach einem Medienbericht mehr Kompetenzen für sich. Das Infektionsschutzgesetz solle geändert werden, um mehr Eingriffsmöglichkeiten im ganzen Land zu erhalten, berichtet die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung". Damit würden die Bundesländer zum Teil entmachtet. Das Blatt beruft sich dabei auf einen Gesetzentwurf des Bundesgesundheitsministeriums.
Demnach solle die Bundesregierung zum Beispiel grenzüberschreitende Personentransporte untersagen, per Handyortung die Kontaktpersonen von Infizierten suchen, die Versorgung mit Arzneien und Schutzausrüstung zentral steuern und medizinisches Personal zwangsrekrutieren können.
Der Entwurf soll am Montag im Bundeskabinett verabschiedet und kommende Woche gleich in den Bundestag und in den Bundesrat gehen, berichtet die Zeitung. Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn (CDU) sagte der FAZ: "Hier bündeln wir Kompetenzen. Und noch wichtiger: Wir können künftig in einer Lage wie dieser binnen Stunden für Ärzte, Pflegekräfte, Apotheker und alle anderen, die weit über das normale Maß anpacken, Bürokratie wegnehmen, Regeln anpassen, Vergütungen erhöhen."





Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Leute drehen völlig frei (geht jetzt schon los mit den erwähnten Diebstählen aus den Einkaufswagen)



Und genau darum geht es doch, wenn man an vorderer Front steht. 
Ich will die ja nicht tragen, wenn ich privat durch die Stadt laufe. Wir sind schließlich nicht in Mexico City.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2020)

Vorallem sollte man, wenn man nicht kämpfen will, keine Weste tragen sondern rennen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Btt:

*Erster Schnelltest in den USA zugelassen*

_22:57 Uhr_
In den USA ist ein Schnelltest zugelassen worden, der innerhalb von 45 Minuten eine Infizierung mit dem Coronavirus nachweisen soll. Bisher müssen Tests in den USA an Labore geschickt werden. Ergebnisse sind in der Regel erst nach mehreren Tage verfügbar. Der Hersteller Cepheid will die Tests ab kommender Woche ausliefern.
So soll der Test funktionieren: Bei einem Patienten wird mit einem Wattestäbchen eine Probe entnommen, zum Beispiel aus der Nase. Die Probe wird dann in eine spezielle Lösung des Herstellers gegeben und in eine kleine Kartusche transferiert - ähnlich einer Druckerpatrone. Diese wird dann in einem bereits für die Prüfung auf andere Infektionen zugelassenen Diagnostikgerät analysiert.


Ist die Frage, ob man den auch hier zugelassen bekommt und was der kosten soll.
Dann könnte man den auch einfach an Verdachtsfälle verteilen, so dass diese nicht erst aus dem Haus müssen, wie es Duvar geschildert hat.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Der Standardhelm der Bundeswehr max. 9mm (definitiv kein Schutz gegen gängige Gewehrkaliber), soweit ich noch richtig informiert bin. Allerdings ist auch das Ding mehr ein Splitterschutz. Von der ziemlich abwegigen Überlegung eines "Headshots"...zu:
> 
> Die Berliner Polizei trägt übrigens in der überwältigenden Mehrheit auch eine Weste. Das manche noch ohne Weste unterwegs sind, liegt wohl an der fehlenden Vorschrift.



Nicht wirklich, aber es gibt ja andere Helme.
Es geht ja nicht nur um die ballistische Schutzwirkung, guck dir mal die Polizei an, denkst du, dass die ansatzweise so gut hören wie ein Soldat mit seinem Helm? 
Natürlich nicht, aber sie sind ja auch in anderen Situationen unterwegs und haben den nächsten direkt neben sich und nicht 20 Meter entfernt.
Da gibt es vieles zu beachten.

Ja wie gesagt, auch bei der Weste, wenn man in der Stadt ist braucht man auch was anderes als wenn man draußen auf andere Entfernungen kämpft.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/corona-ausgehen-freunde-treffen-strafbar-gefaehrliche-koerperverletzung-fahrlaessig-ausgangssperre-quarantaene/ schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Wer einen anderen im Bus oder in der U-Bahn anhustet oder anniest, kann sich strafbar machen. Anders als bei einem grippalen Infekt ist eine Strafbarkeit nicht schon deshalb ausgeschlossen, weil die Rechtsgemeinschaft ein solches Verhalten als sozialadäquat hinnehmen müsste. Eine Ansteckung mit Sars-CoV-2 ist kein erlaubtes Risiko. Wer also eine andere Person mit einem Krankheitserreger ansteckt, der verwirklicht zunächst den objektiven Tatbestand einer gefährlichen Körperverletzung.
> [...]


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Ich werd nie verstehen warum man sich ersthaft um sowas Gedanken machen muss. Ich bleibe (abseits von Arbeit und Einkaufen) daheim und das wars. Nie war es einfacher sich nicht strafbar zu machen. 

Aber im Ernst so schlimm wies ist: Wie hoch wird wohl die Aufklärungs- oder gar Verurteilungsquote werden unter all den Idioten die jetzt noch hustend übern Marktplatz rennen?
Wenn wir innen Promillebereich kommen wärs schon viel. Also ich hab seit beginn der ganzen Coronasache noch keinen einzigen Polizisten oder Mensch vom Ordnungsamt gesehen. Weder in meinem Dorf noch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch in der Stadt wo ich arbeite noch vor Einkaufzentren oder sonstwo. KEINEN.
Die Chance dass hier jemand belangt wird weil er sich gesetzeswidrig in genanntem Sinne verhält ist gleich Null. Bei den gefühlt 3 Polizisten im ganzen Landkreis kannste das vergessen. Die sind genauso zusammengespart worden wie die Pfleger, Ärzte usw. auch.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2020)

Aber auch Fahrraddiebstahl ist strafbar, auch wenn man dort auch nur sehr selten einen erwischt. 

Zumal das Opfer des Anhustens noch die Selbsthilferechte nach §127 StPO hat, um den Huster bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festzuhalten. 
Nach der aufgezeigten Rechtslage dürfte analog zu dem Beispiel unten auch Notwehr nach §32 StGB möglich sein.

Notwehr gegen Raucher | law blog
Ausführlich: AG Erfurt erkennt auf Notwehr: Rauch in Gesicht pusten ist Koerperverletzung | LTO.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Also die Chance, verknackt zu werden wenn ich jetzt rausgehe und 200 Leute anhuste schätze ich als sehr sehr viel geringer ein als die Chance verknackt zu werden wenn ich 200 Fahrräder mitgehen lasse. 

Und selbst letzteres würde mir kaum gelingen. Erstens ists hier gar nicht so einfach, überhaupt 200 Fahrräder zu finden und zweitens selbst wenn man die findet und klaut und sich nicht unfassbar dämlich anstellt (und es macht wenn 20 Leute um einen rumstehen beispielsweise) würden sie mich wohl nie fassen da es einfach keine Polizisten gibt. Da fällt man höchstens auf wenn man die Beute verkaufen will oder wenn sich wer wundert warum ich so viele Fahrräder aufm Hof stehen habe wo ich die letzten 20 Jahre gar keins hatte .


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2020)

Das ist dann eher was für dieses Thema: Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte


----------



## Tengri86 (22. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Medienbericht: Bund will Kompetenzen an sich ziehen_13:23 Uhr_
> Der Bund beansprucht im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus nach einem Medienbericht mehr Kompetenzen für sich. Das Infektionsschutzgesetz solle geändert werden, um mehr Eingriffsmöglichkeiten im ganzen Land zu erhalten, berichtet die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung". Damit würden die Bundesländer zum Teil entmachtet. Das Blatt beruft sich dabei auf einen Gesetzentwurf des Bundesgesundheitsministeriums.
> Demnach solle die Bundesregierung zum Beispiel grenzüberschreitende Personentransporte untersagen, per Handyortung die Kontaktpersonen von Infizierten suchen, die Versorgung mit Arzneien und Schutzausrüstung zentral steuern und medizinisches Personal zwangsrekrutieren können.
> Der Entwurf soll am Montag im Bundeskabinett verabschiedet und kommende Woche gleich in den Bundestag und in den Bundesrat gehen, berichtet die Zeitung. Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn (CDU) sagte der FAZ: "Hier bündeln wir Kompetenzen. Und noch wichtiger: Wir können künftig in einer Lage wie dieser binnen Stunden für Ärzte, Pflegekräfte, Apotheker und alle anderen, die weit über das normale Maß anpacken, Bürokratie wegnehmen, Regeln anpassen, Vergütungen erhöhen."
> ...



Wo  und wie wollen die  medizinischens Personal zwangsrekrutieren ?


Die in Ruhestand  sind ? 
Die ihren Beruf gewechselt haben ? 
Zeitarbeiter?
Schönheits chirugen, Augen/zahn/hals-ohren Ärzte Usw + deren Personal?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (22. März 2020)

News des Tages:

VIRUS: Merkel geht einkaufen - auch Toilettenpapier - FOCUS Online


Kolumbien hat die Grenze zu Venezuela geschlossen und viele Venezolaner versuchen verzweifelt, dieses Höllenloch zu verlassen. Wegen Corona müssen sie jedoch strenge Vorschriften der venezolanischen Behörden einhalten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJGbWVM9dG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrKeWYeaj6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2020)

Trump muss endlich die Sanktionen gegen Venezuela und den Iran aufheben. 

Die USA selber haben mittlerweile auch schon über 25.000 Infektionen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Helme die schon gewisse Kaliber abhalten können.
> Aber das mit der Weste ist dein Ernst? Wie paranoid bist du eigentlich?



Ich halte das nicht für paranoid. Stichschutz ist in einigen Tätigkeitsfeldern und/oder bestimmten Einsatzräumen absolut ratsam und im Gegensatz zu einem (halbwegs wirksamen) individuellem Beschussschutz auch durchaus realisierbar. In vielen Gegenden sitzen bei den Leuten schon unter "normalen" Umständen die Messer locker, und in der nun angespannten Situation wird es garantiert nicht besser.

Aber selbst wenn es Menschen nur das Gefühl von etwas Sicherheit gäbe, damit sie ihre Arbeit trotz zunehmenden Irrsinns weitermachen können, wäre das Ganze schon legitim, finde ich.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich werd nie verstehen warum man sich ersthaft um sowas Gedanken machen muss. Ich bleibe (abseits von Arbeit und Einkaufen) daheim und das wars. Nie war es einfacher sich nicht strafbar zu machen.


Ich habe auch keine Probleme zu Hause zu bleiben. Da ich vorher auch schon recht viel zu Hause war.
Aber ich kenne nicht wenige denen schon nach kurzer Zeit "die Decke auf den Kopf fällt". Für die ist es härter.



> Aber im Ernst so schlimm wies ist: Wie hoch wird wohl die Aufklärungs- oder gar Verurteilungsquote werden unter all den Idioten die jetzt noch hustend übern Marktplatz rennen?
> Wenn wir innen Promillebereich kommen wärs schon viel. Also ich hab seit beginn der ganzen Coronasache noch keinen einzigen Polizisten oder Mensch vom Ordnungsamt gesehen. Weder in meinem Dorf noch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch in der Stadt wo ich arbeite noch vor Einkaufzentren oder sonstwo. KEINEN.
> Die Chance dass hier jemand belangt wird weil er sich gesetzeswidrig in genanntem Sinne verhält ist gleich Null. Bei den gefühlt 3 Polizisten im ganzen Landkreis kannste das vergessen. Die sind genauso zusammengespart worden wie die Pfleger, Ärzte usw. auch.


Ich schätze mal die Polizei geht größtenteils noch ihren anderen Aufgaben nach.
Aber wenn eine Ausgangssperre bzw. Ausgehverbot kommt, wird man sie öfter sehen.
Soviel ich weiß darf dann auch das Militär zur Unterstützung hinzugezogen werden.


----------



## Lotto (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Probleme zu Hause zu bleiben. Da ich vorher auch schon recht viel zu Hause war.
> Aber ich kenne nicht wenige denen schon nach kurzer Zeit "die Decke auf den Kopf fällt". Für die ist es härter.



Das kommt halt auch stark davon ab wie das Zuhause aussieht.
Ein Arnold Schwarzenegger hat halt gut reden während er in seinem eigenen Swimmingpool im riesigen Garten seiner Villa badet.
Anders sieht es z.B. aus wenn man nur ne 35m^2 Einzimmerwohnung hat (so wie ich), wovon ca. 25 m^2 mit Möbeln zustehen. Erfüllt normalerweise seinen Zweck im normalen(!) Alltag, aber Bewegung kann man in so einer Bude natürlich nicht bekommen. Schon wenn ich ein Wochenende nicht raus kann fühl ich mich als hätte mich ne Walze überrollt, der Kreislauf ist dann merklich schlechter.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das kommt halt auch stark davon ab wie das Zuhause aussieht.
> Ein Arnold Schwarzenegger hat halt gut reden während er in seinem eigenen Swimmingpool im riesigen Garten seiner Villa badet.
> Anders sieht es z.B. aus wenn man nur ne 35m^2 Einzimmerwohnung hat (so wie ich), wovon ca. 25 m^2 mit Möbeln zustehen. Erfüllt normalerweise seinen Zweck im normalen(!) Alltag, aber Bewegung kann man in so einer Bude natürlich nicht bekommen. Schon wenn ich ein Wochenende nicht raus kann fühl ich mich als hätte mich ne Walze überrollt, der Kreislauf ist dann merklich schlechter.


Ja ok. Das stimmt natürlich.

Wir teilen uns eine 80 qm² Wohnung mit 3 Personen. Zum Glück haben wir einen großen Balkon. Mit Blick in den Garten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Das stimmt natürlich.
> 
> Wir teilen uns eine 80 qm² Wohnung mit 3 Personen. Zum Glück haben wir einen großen Balkon. Mit Blick in den Garten.



Wir haben zudem noch ein Mansardenzimmer im Dachgeschoß, das ist das Bastelzimmer meiner Frau. Da kann man sich auch mal aus dem Weg gehen und sie kann entspannen.


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

Auch eine Möglichkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Klopapier: Supermarkt verlangt Aufschlag fuer Hamsterkaeufe


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2020)

Richtig gute Idee.


----------



## seahawk (22. März 2020)

Corona Muenchen: Neues Medikament in Aussicht? Arzt laesst hoffen | Coronavirus

Hört sich ganz gut an. Wir müssen also "nur" Zeit gewinnen.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Beratungen zu Corona: Werden die Einschraenkungen verschaerft? | tagesschau.de

Ab heute Nachmittag wird über die bundesweite Ausgangssperre bzw Ausgangsverbot entschieden.


----------



## Redrudi (22. März 2020)

Das ist schon bestimmt schon längst abgesprochen und wird heute Nachmittag nur noch verkündet.Geht eigentlich auch nicht mehr anders.


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

#TogetherAtHome





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMBK9OfsKO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdwIC_Fwkso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2NTcBmQkjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGbVSVZE-UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2020)

Ich halte die Sinnhaftigkeit einer "Ausgangssperre", die letztlich nur das Privatleben einschränkt (aufgrund all jener ominösen "Corona-Party" - Phantome), während in Büros und Werkshallen weiter gearbeitet werden darf, für sehr gering. Mal schauen, wie lange uns die ganzen Grundrechtsbeschränkungen erhalten bleiben. Hat Frankreich eigentlich je den Ausnahmezustand wieder aufgehoben nach den Anschlägen vom November 2015? Okay, war eine rhetorische Frage: Haben Sie nach 2 Jahren (!) getan. Und dann den Großteil der Notstandsregelungen einfach in Form neuer Anti-Terror-Gesetze permanent gemacht. Vor dem Hintergrund der ganzen neuen Polizeigesetze hierzulande und solcher Späße wie der neuen "Gebührenordnung" der Bundespolizei, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn wir nach der Pandemie in einem deutlich authoritäreren Staat "aufwachen".


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich halte die Sinnhaftigkeit einer "Ausgangssperre", die letztlich nur das Privatleben einschränkt (aufgrund all jener ominösen "Corona-Party" - Phantome), während in Büros und Werkshallen weiter gearbeitet werden darf, für sehr gering.


Aber was bleibt denn noch anderes übrig wenn sich die Menschen nicht an die Appelle halten?
Es geht darum Infektionsrisiken weiter einzudämmen.
Wenn sich noch in der Freizeit getroffen und Partys gefeiert werden, ist das leider bei den Menschen noch nicht richtig angekommen.
Und ich finde richtig dass das Infektionsschutzgesetz höchste Priorität hat.
Dann noch zur Arbeit: man könnte noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und das auf die nur noch lebenswichtigen Dinge beschränken, wie es gerade in Italien beschlossen wurde.
Aber dann wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden noch umso größer sein. Das muß die Politik genau abwägen.
Doch eins ist klar: die Gesundheit und das Leben der Menschen steht über allen anderen.
Da habe ich vor den Folgen einer Überlastung des Gesundheitssystems mehr Angst als vor vielleicht für ein paar Wochen verhängten Ausnahmezustand.


----------



## Adi1 (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch eins ist klar: die Gesundheit und das Leben der Menschen steht über allen anderen.
> Da habe ich vor den Folgen einer Überlastung des Gesundheitssystems mehr Angst als vor vielleicht für ein paar Wochen verhängten Ausnahmezustand.



Eben, deswegen ist auch egal,
welche finanziellen Mittel gebraucht werden,
um diese Krise zu meistern.

Schränkt euch ein, und bleibt gesund.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uz1gBTLdIGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal das Opfer des Anhustens noch die Selbsthilferechte nach §127 StPO hat, um den Huster bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festzuhalten.
> Nach der aufgezeigten Rechtslage dürfte analog zu dem Beispiel unten auch Notwehr nach §32 StGB möglich sein.



Und ab wann darf ich zurück husten?


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> [...]und solcher Späße wie der neuen "Gebührenordnung" der Bundespolizei, [...]


Das ist vollkommen an mir vorbeigegangen: Fussballspiele, Personenkontrollen, Demonstrationen: Hier bittet die Bundespolizei zur Kasse - VICE
Neue Gebuehren: Wer einen Polizeieinsatz verursacht, muss zahlen | Nordkurier.de
Ein Rechtsstaat den man sich leisten können muss und König Horst zeigt sich mal wieder von seiner besten Seite...


----------



## Taskmaster (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann noch zur Arbeit: man könnte noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und das auf die nur noch lebenswichtigen Dinge beschränken, wie es gerade in Italien beschlossen wurde.
> Aber dann wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden noch umso größer sein. Das muß die Politik genau abwägen.


Der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist so oder so kaum noch zu bemessen. Auch für uns. Wenn bspw. Italien die Wirtschaft auf nahe 0 runterfährt (und man darf vermuten, dass nicht nur die dazu gezwungen sein werden) , trifft das den gesamten Euro-Raum wie ein Vorschlaghammer. Das ist eben das Problem der engen Verquickungen: das schwächste Glied bestimmt die Stärke der Kette.
Da gibt es gar nicht mehr viel abzuwägen. Geld spielt ja quasi keine Rolle mehr, die Schleusen wurden längst vollkommen geöffnet. Gehen die anderen unter, gehen wir mit.

Problematischer für uns ist jedoch eher, dass gerade Deutschland als "Perfektionist" der Just-in-time-Produktion kaum noch Großlager unterhält. Deswegen müssen hier auch alle so lang es irgend geht weiterarbeiten. Wir produzieren das Gros unserer Güter seit einer ganzen Weile nur noch auf Bestellung. Wir halten auch die benötigten Rohstoffe nicht mehr im Übermaß vor und sind dadurch viel stärker als andere Länder von der Aufrechterhaltung der Lieferketten abhängig.
Wenn die Deutschen nicht mehr zur Arbeit dürfen, wird es (im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Nachbarn) ganz schnell ziemlich ungemütlich. Einfach weil wir so gut wie nichts auf Vorrat haben.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2020)

Apropos Produktion: Gestern Abend im Deutschlandfunk: Lieferengpaesse bei Arzneimitteln - Wenn ploetzlich das passende Medikament fehlt


----------



## Taskmaster (22. März 2020)

Für die, die ihren Kotabsatz noch nicht durchgeplant haben:
Klopapierrechner (Detail-Modus!)


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist so oder so kaum noch zu bemessen. Auch für uns. Wenn bspw. Italien die Wirtschaft auf nahe 0 runterfährt (und man darf vermuten, dass nicht nur die dazu gezwungen sein werden) , trifft das den gesamten Euro-Raum wie ein Vorschlaghammer. Das ist eben das Problem der engen Verquickungen: das schwächste Glied bestimmt die Stärke der Kette.
> Da gibt es gar nicht mehr viel abzuwägen. Geld spielt ja quasi keine Rolle mehr, die Schleusen wurden längst vollkommen geöffnet. Gehen die anderen unter, gehen wir mit.
> 
> Problematischer für uns ist jedoch eher, dass gerade Deutschland als "Perfektionist" der Just-in-time-Produktion kaum noch Großlager unterhält. Deswegen müssen hier auch alle so lang es irgend geht weiterarbeiten. Wir produzieren das Gros unserer Güter seit einer ganzen Weile nur noch auf Bestellung. Wir halten auch die benötigten Rohstoffe nicht mehr im Übermaß vor und sind dadurch viel stärker als andere Länder von der Aufrechterhaltung der Lieferketten abhängig.
> Wenn die Deutschen nicht mehr zur Arbeit dürfen, wird es (im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Nachbarn) ganz schnell ziemlich ungemütlich. Einfach weil wir so gut wie nichts auf Vorrat haben.



Wo ein Ende ist, gibt es auch immer einen Anfang. Einige Jahre den Gürtel enger schnallen und klotzen, dann werden wir es wieder geordnet haben. Nebenbei kann man ja nach Corona auch viele Dinge neu ordnen?!


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Apropos Produktion: Gestern Abend im Deutschlandfunk: Lieferengpaesse bei Arzneimitteln - Wenn ploetzlich das passende Medikament fehlt


Immer noch oder schon wieder?

Ironie des Schicksals: wenn ich meine Medikamente nicht mehr bekomme lande ich schon mal nicht mehr wegen Corona unter der Erde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Wo ein Ende ist, gibt es auch immer einen Anfang. Einige Jahre den Gürtel enger schnallen und klotzen, dann werden wir es wieder geordnet haben.



Stimmt. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass den allermeisten Leuten noch nicht wirklich klar ist, wie die Auswirkungen wenns blöd kommt so sein könnten. Wenn die jetzt schon Klopapier hamstern was machen die Leute denn, wenn es mal 2-3 Wochen GAR NICHTS mehr gibt weil kein Laden mehr aufhat, es keinen Euro mehr gibt, Zwangsenteignungen anstehen (durch Währungsreform, Inflation, Zwangshypotheken, Totalverlust aller Renten, Versicherungen, Anleihen usw.)? Wenn alles temporär zusammenbricht und Menschen wieder an einer Blinddarmentzündng krepieren?

Ich hoffe ja dass es nicht so schlimm wird aber wenn doch dann gehts hier nicht um mal kurz den Gürtel enger schnallen, dann gehts ums Überleben. Wir sind noch weit von solchen Zuständen weg aber es ist nicht klug, diese Möglichkeit komplett auszuschließen, denn so extrem unwahrscheinlich ist das alles gar nicht (mehr). Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die ganzen Extremprepper da draußen nicht Recht haben, aber es besteht tatsächlich eine kleine Chance dass sie Recht behalten. Und das willste nicht, glaub mir.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht findet ja wärend und nach der Krise ein großes Umdenken statt.
Denn die Verhältnismäßigkeiten haben schon lange nicht mehr gestimmt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was bleibt denn noch anderes übrig wenn sich die Menschen nicht an die Appelle halten?
> Es geht darum Infektionsrisiken weiter einzudämmen.
> Wenn sich noch in der Freizeit getroffen und Partys gefeiert werden, ist das leider bei den Menschen noch nicht richtig angekommen.[...]



Ist dem denn so? Wenn ja, wo ist die Datengrundlage, mit der man derart heftige Einschnitte in die Grundrechte rechtfertigen sollte? Mir behagt der Tugendfuror, der derzeit herrscht, ganz und gar nicht. Mal wieder war es der Lobo, der einen nicht ganz unschlauen Text dazu geschrieben hat: Corona-Gesellschaft: Wider die Vernunftpanik - Kolumne - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verbrenner verbieten und fertig.


 Dann würde ich auch das Ausatmen verbieten.



RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet ja wärend und nach der Krise ein großes Umdenken statt.


 So, wie bei den letzten hundert Finanzkrisen?
Wo ist die Transaktionsabgabe?


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist dem denn so? Wenn ja, wo ist die Datengrundlage, mit der man derart heftige Einschnitte in die Grundrechte rechtfertigen sollte?


Hast du schon mal etwas vom RKI und anderen führenden Wissenschaftlern wie z.B. Christian Drosten gehört?
Müßtest du eigentlich, die sind ja seit Wochen in den Medien.
Dann weißt du auch auf welcher Datengrundlage die Entscheidungen der Politiker beruhen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So, wie bei den letzten hundert Finanzkrisen?


Das hier ist viel schlimmer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So, wie bei den letzten hundert Finanzkrisen?


Es gab tatsächlich großes Umdenken und recht radikale Systemumbauten nach Finanzkrisen - aber auch nur wenn die Krise groß genug war dass das bisherige System auch zusammengebrochen ist. Bedeutet 2007 und 2000 war mit Abstand nicht schlimm genug, das konnte man ja "retten" (=mit Geld zuschütten). Da die Coronakrise aber durchaus das Potential hat eher Richtung 1929 zu gehen was das  wirtschaftliche Krisenausmaß angeht wird zwingend es ein Umdenken geben.

Viele Leute kennen sowas nicht mehr, weil sie zu Zeiten der letzten großen Depression oder der letzten beiden großen Kriege schlicht noch nicht gelebt haben. Wer die letzte Finanzkrise hier als "schlimm" ansieht hat noch keine echte Krise gekannt. 

"Echte" Finanzkrise ist dann, wenn Leute aus Aussichtslosigkeit von Dächern springen, andere auf der Straße verhungern und es weder Handel noch Geld (mit irgendeinem Gegenwert) gibt, dafür aber Plünderungen und Gewalt. Hoffentlich haben unsere Politiker das noch nicht aus den Augen verloren und sie erkennen, dass sie nicht die Banken sondern die Leute retten müssen dieses Mal.


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass den allermeisten Leuten noch nicht wirklich klar ist, wie die Auswirkungen wenns blöd kommt so sein könnten. Wenn die jetzt schon Klopapier hamstern was machen die Leute denn, wenn es mal 2-3 Wochen GAR NICHTS mehr gibt weil kein Laden mehr aufhat, es keinen Euro mehr gibt, Zwangsenteignungen anstehen (durch Währungsreform, Inflation, Zwangshypotheken, Totalverlust aller Renten, Versicherungen, Anleihen usw.)? Wenn alles temporär zusammenbricht und Menschen wieder an einer Blinddarmentzündng krepieren?
> 
> Ich hoffe ja dass es nicht so schlimm wird aber wenn doch dann gehts hier nicht um mal kurz den Gürtel enger schnallen, dann gehts ums Überleben. Wir sind noch weit von solchen Zuständen weg aber es ist nicht klug, diese Möglichkeit komplett auszuschließen, denn so extrem unwahrscheinlich ist das alles gar nicht (mehr). Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die ganzen Extremprepper da draußen nicht Recht haben, aber es besteht tatsächlich eine kleine Chance dass sie Recht behalten. Und das willste nicht, glaub mir.



Dann kommt die Zeit in der die Starken und Schlauen überleben werden. Ich bin da relativ entspannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gab tatsächlich großes Umdenken und recht radikale Systemumbauten nach Finanzkrisen


Nur zur Erinnerung. Eine der größten fand schon vor 400 Jahren in Holland statt. Und seitdem lernen wir immer mehr
Historische Finanzkrisen: Niederlande 1637: Eine Blumenzwiebel fuer 87.000 Euro - Fonds & Mehr - FAZ

Der erste Schritt ist diesesmal: Überleben und Gesund bleiben. Es gibt mir noch viel zu wenig Zahlen über den Zustand der Genesenen und ob alle wirklich "genesen" sind, oder z.B. massive Lungenschäden haben


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal etwas vom RKI und anderen führenden Wissenschaftlern wie z.B. Christian Drosten gehört?
> Müßtest du eigentlich, die sind ja seit Wochen in den Medien.
> Dann weißt du auch auf welcher Datengrundlage die Entscheidungen der Politiker beruhen.


Drosten: Keine Daten ueber Wirkung von Ausgangssperren  – Berlin.de
und wenn man dann noch sowas liest: Coronavirus: Warum landen noch Flugzeuge aus Iran in Deutschland? - DER SPIEGEL
Viel Aktionismus zeigen aber dort wo es darauf ankommt, geschieht nichts. Sprich dass man z.B. auch die heimgeholten Urlauber erstmal zwei bis drei Wochen kaserniert unter Quarantäne stellt.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Drosten: Keine Daten ueber Wirkung von Ausgangssperren  – Berlin.de


Ich wußte das so ein Link noch herausgekramt wird. 

Ja das weiß ich. Dennoch warnt er seit Wochen vor den Gefahren der Pandemie.
Und wenn man Ansteckungen vermeiden will, muß man das soziale miteinander runterfahren. Ganz einfach.
Wenn sich dann immer noch nicht alle dran halten... noch weiter runterfahren.
Der Infektionsschutz - und das Infektionsschutzgesetz haben oberste Priorität.
Das heisst das (freiheitliche) Einschränkungen zum Schutz vieler in Kauf genommen werden müssen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal etwas vom RKI und anderen führenden Wissenschaftlern wie z.B. Christian Drosten gehört?
> Müßtest du eigentlich, die sind ja seit Wochen in den Medien.
> Dann weißt du auch auf welcher Datengrundlage die Entscheidungen der Politiker beruhen.[...]



Selbst Prof. Drosten sagt, dass man nur darüber spekulieren kann, welchen Erfolg eine Ausgangssperre hätte. JEDE Maßnahme mit solcher Tragweite muss sehr sehr gründlich abgewogen werden in puncto Kosten und Nutzen für unsere Gesellschaft. Diese Abwägungen werden derzeit jedenfalls nicht transparent für die Bewohnerinnen und Bewohner dieses Landes getroffen. Das halte ich für sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Drosten: Keine Daten ueber Wirkung von Ausgangssperren  – Berlin.de.



Genau dise Satz ist wichtig:
_" ... «Die Dynamik der Maßnahmen macht mir Sorgen», sagte Gérard Krause vom  Helmholtz-Zentrum für Infektionsforschung in Braunschweig der  Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Bei zu langen und zu intensiven Regelungen drohe  mehr Schaden als Nutzen. «Allein schon für die Gesundheit, die  politischen und wirtschaftlichen Folgen noch gar nicht mitgerechnet.» ..."_

Ich, alt und krank bleibe in selbstgewählter Quarantäne, andere werden für sich einen anderen Kompromiss finden. Je nach eigenener Konstitution und je nach Art des Umgangs mit anderen Menschen.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Selbst Prof. Drosten sagt, dass man nur darüber spekulieren kann, welchen Erfolg eine Ausgangssperre hätte. JEDE Maßnahme mit solcher Tragweite muss sehr sehr gründlich abgewogen werden in puncto Kosten und Nutzen für unsere Gesellschaft. Diese Abwägungen werden derzeit jedenfalls nicht transparent für die Bewohnerinnen und Bewohner dieses Landes getroffen. Das halte ich für sehr bedenklich.


Die Politiker haben doch vor den Verhängungen der Maßnahmen an die Bevölkerung appelliert und auch darüber informiert.

Aber wie ich schon schrieb: wenn sich nicht daran gehalten wird, muß man eben zu härteren Maßnahmen greifen.
Mal abwarten für was sich die Bundesregierung heute entscheidet.
Und ob sich das Verhalten der meisten Bürger geändert hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Auch diese Zahl sollte man auf sich wirken lassen. Auf welcher Basis auch immer sie erstellt wurde. Erscheint mir sehr hoch, wenn bei uns nur 15% überhaupt schwere Fälle sind.

_".... In Burkina Faso,  einem von islamistischen Milizen geplagten Land in der Sahelzone,  fürchtet die WHO, dass die Mortalität fünf- bis zehnmal höher liegen  könne als der weltweite Durchschnitt; bis zu ein Drittel der Erkrankten  könnte sterben. ..."_
Suedafrika fuerchtet Coronavirus-Ausbruch: "Es wird ein Desaster" - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch diese Zahl sollte man auf sich wirken lassen. Auf welcher Basis auch immer sie erstellt wurde. Erscheint mir sehr hoch, wenn bei uns nur 15% überhaupt schwere Fälle sind.



Es wäre möglich, dass die Sterblichkeitsrate des Virus extrem davon abhängt unter welchen Bedingungen der Infizierte lebt. Es könnte noch unbekannte Zusammenhänge geben die große Auswirkungen haben. Ich erfinde mal ins Blaue angenommen ein Mensch wäre extrem viel anfälliger auf Corona wenn ein bestimmtes Vitamin nur spärlich vorhanden ist. In Kulturen wo die Gesellschaft dieses Vitamin viel zu sich nimmt weil es auf dem normalen Speiseplan steht wäre die Mortalitätsrate dann sehr viel geringer als in anderen Kulturen wo es kaum Lebensmittel mit diesem Vitamin gibt (was normalerweise egal ist wenn auch wenig reicht).

Zusätzlich ists sicherlich davon abhängig wie "stark" die Gesellschaft gesundheitlich generell aufgestellt ist. Ein normaler deutscher Michel ohne besondere Vorerkrankungen lebt gesundheitlich wenn ers nicht selbst verkackt ja im Schlaraffenland. Hier kannste wirklich alles jederzeit in beliebiger Menge kaufen was gesunde Nahrungsmittel sind und kannst dich auch sonst fit halten was viele ja auch tun, das Angebot ist riesig (ich hab heut schon für meine Verhältnisse verdammt gesundes Zeug gegessen und sowohl ne kleine Sporteinheit als auch tägliche Atmungsübungen schon hinter mir - wenn ich nicht großes Pech hätte würde Corona mir vermutlich nicht viel ausmachen, meine Lunge ist so ziemlich das einzige an mir was austrainiert ist ). 
In einem Land das im Wesentlichen Wüste ist, wo Milizen rumlaufen, man froh ist überhaupt was zu essen zu haben siehts anders aus. Da sind Menschen im Mittel viel anfälliger für Krankheiten jeder Art einfach weil die generelle Versorgung viel schlechter ist.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2020)

Aber sie sind auch im Schnitt deutlich jünger


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Ja, das schon. Ich denke aber, dass es wesentlich entscheidender sein könnte ob du wohlgenährt, gesund und ausgeruht bist oder ob du mangelernährt unter Dauerstress lebst als ob du jetzt 30 oder 50 bist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es wäre möglich, dass die Sterblichkeitsrate des Virus extrem davon abhängt unter welchen Bedingungen der Infizierte lebt. .


Es geht ja auch im Artikel um Tuberkulose und HIV. Wenn die WHO in solchen Fällen aber von 30% redet, wird mir Angst und Bange um Eltern, Tanten und Onkelns. Die versuche ich seit Wochen ein wenoig in Ihrem Tagendsrang zu begrenzen. Meine Tante flucht immer noch wie ein Rohrspatz auf "die Idioten da oben", weil sie ihre lange geplante Reise nicht mehr machen kann. So ganz ist das Problem bei ihr noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Politiker haben doch vor den Verhängungen der Maßnahmen an die Bevölkerung appelliert und auch darüber informiert.
> 
> Aber wie ich schon schrieb: wenn sich nicht daran gehalten wird, muß man eben zu härteren Maßnahmen greifen.



In wie weit wird sich denn nicht daran gehalten? Das ist doch genau die entscheidende Frage, die niemand beantwortet. Und auch du schleichst die ganze Zeit nur wie die Katze um den heissen Brei herum. Ich finde, es ist "kein guter Stil" (gelinde gesagt), ohne Transparenz gegenüber der Bevölkerung derartig mit Grundrechten zu hantieren. Es bestreitet doch niemand, dass wir radikale Maßnahmen ergreifen müssen - dass keinerlei Zwischentöne mehr zugelassen werden, ist aber ein ganz offensichtliches Symptom der "Vernunftpanik" - aber wir müssen auch darüber diskutieren, was, wie unter welchen Umständen wie gerechtfertigt werden muss und womit wir evtl. nachhaltige Schäden in anderen gesellschaftlichen Aspekten anrichten, wenn wir nicht wie die Schiesshunde aufpassen.


----------



## muadib (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was bleibt denn noch anderes übrig wenn sich die Menschen nicht an die Appelle halten?
> Es geht darum Infektionsrisiken weiter einzudämmen.
> Wenn sich noch in der Freizeit getroffen und Partys gefeiert werden, ist das leider bei den Menschen noch nicht richtig angekommen.
> Und ich finde richtig dass das Infektionsschutzgesetz höchste Priorität hat.
> ...



Ich habe gestern mit einem Polizisten gesprochen und der meinte, dass unerwünschte Versammlungen von Menschen weniger das Problem sind, sondern eher die Zunahme von häuslicher Gewalt. Wenn man Menschenleben retten will, dann muss man alle Faktoren berücksichtigen. Eine Ausgangssperre wird ebenfalls Leben kosten, auch wenn diese in keiner Corona Statistik auftauchen. 

Menschen werden sich bei einer Ausgangssperre weniger sportlich betätigen und vermehrt an Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen sterben. Menschen die depressiv sind oder ihre finanzielle Grundlage verloren haben werden verstärkt Selbstmord begehen und durch häusliche Gewalt werden ebenfalls mehr Menschen sterben. Ein Kind das jetzt z.B. mit seinen Eltern zusammenlebt die Alkoholiker sind, wird sich über so eine Ausgangssperre wahrscheinlich unglaublich freuen.


In Israel wird ja bereits die Situation genutzt um der Demokratie zu schaden:
Corona-Krise in Israel: Errichtet Benjamin Netanyahu „die erste Coronavirus-Diktatur“? - DER SPIEGEL

Wenn ich bedenke wie häufig unsere Regierung in den letzten 20 Jahren unser Grundgesetz attackiert hat, halte ich es für ziemlich ignorant zu glauben, dass wir nach dieser Krise immernoch genau so viele Grundrechte haben wie davor.


----------



## Redrudi (22. März 2020)

Mehrere Verstöße gegen Ausgangsbeschränkungen in Bayern und Thüringen
14:41 Uhr: Die Polizei in Bayern hat Dutzende Verstöße gegen die Ausgangsbeschränkung geahndet. Neben privaten Treffen wie "Corona-Partys" hielten sich auch Geschäftsleute nicht an die Vorgaben, die seit dem Wochenende im Freistaat gelten. Bei mehr als 5.300 Überprüfungen stellten allein die Beamten in München über 160 Verstöße fest.

Auch in Thüringen ist die Polizei zu mehreren Orten zu Einsätzen ausgerückt, um die Einschränkungen zum Schutz vor dem neuen Coronavirus durchzusetzen. Unter anderem in Erfurt, Kahla, Hermsdorf, Leinefelde und Weimar musste sie Menschenansammlungen unterbinden, wie ein Sprecher der Landeseinsatzzentrale sagte. So hatten sich in Erfurt am Samstagabend etwa 25 Menschen in einer Bar eingefunden, obwohl Bars wie auch Gaststätten in Thüringen landesweit nicht mehr öffnen dürfen.


----------



## muadib (22. März 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Mehrere Verstöße gegen Ausgangsbeschränkungen in Bayern und Thüringen
> 14:41 Uhr: Die Polizei in Bayern hat Dutzende Verstöße gegen die Ausgangsbeschränkung geahndet. Neben privaten Treffen wie "Corona-Partys" hielten sich auch Geschäftsleute nicht an die Vorgaben, die seit dem Wochenende im Freistaat gelten. Bei mehr als 5.300 Überprüfungen stellten allein die Beamten in München über 160 Verstöße fest.
> 
> Auch in Thüringen ist die Polizei zu mehreren Orten zu Einsätzen ausgerückt, um die Einschränkungen zum Schutz vor dem neuen Coronavirus durchzusetzen. Unter anderem in Erfurt, Kahla, Hermsdorf, Leinefelde und Weimar musste sie Menschenansammlungen unterbinden, wie ein Sprecher der Landeseinsatzzentrale sagte. So hatten sich in Erfurt am Samstagabend etwa 25 Menschen in einer Bar eingefunden, obwohl Bars wie auch Gaststätten in Thüringen landesweit nicht mehr öffnen dürfen.



Ich lebe in Berlin und da gibt es noch keine Ausgangsbeschränkung. Daher kann ich nur etwas zu der Situation hier sagen. Sprich, das was in Bayern als Verstoß gilt, wird hier in vielen Fällen nicht als Verstoß gelten. 

Wenn sich in einer Stadt Menschen unerlaubt in einer Bar treffen, ist es lächerlich eine Ausgangssperre für die ganze Stadt oder das Land verhängen zu wollen. Demnach könnte man ja auch sagen man verhängt abends eine Ausgangssperre damit Menschen abends nicht mehr auf der Straße ausgeraubt werden können oder man verbietet Autofahren, weil es einigie Deppen gibt, die Autorennen veranstalten wollen. Anstatt ein ganzes Volk zu inhaftieren sollte man vielleicht lieber die paar Deppen inhaftieren, die sich an die Regelungen, sich nicht in Gruppen zu treffen, nicht halten.

Eine Ausgangssperre wäre nur dann sinnvoll, wenn ein erheblicher Teil der Menschen sich nicht an die bereits, hier in Berlin, geltenden Regeln halten würde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gab tatsächlich großes Umdenken und recht radikale Systemumbauten nach Finanzkrisen - aber auch nur wenn die Krise groß genug war dass das bisherige System auch zusammengebrochen ist. Bedeutet 2007 und 2000 war mit Abstand nicht schlimm genug, das konnte man ja "retten" (=mit Geld zuschütten). Da die Coronakrise aber durchaus das Potential hat eher Richtung 1929 zu gehen was das  wirtschaftliche Krisenausmaß angeht wird zwingend es ein Umdenken geben..


Nein, wird es nicht.
In der bankengesteuerten Wirtschaft wird es keine Maßnahmen geben, die die Banken einschneidend begrenzen werden.

Die Grippe 1968 hat hunderttausende Tote gefordert.
Sie wurde totgeschwiegen im Osten, wie im Westen. 
Alleine in Deutschland sollen es so um die 35.000 Opfer gewesen sein.

Wir waren noch 3 Jungs und 5 Mädels in der Klasse von 28 Schülern.
Als Bergvolk haben das alle ohne größere Folgen überstanden.

In den Großstädten war das ganz anders.

Die Maßnahmen im Osten waren eine vorbildliche Impfstrategie danach.
Mein Impfausweis ist vollgestopft mit Vorbeugemaßnahmen.

In den späten 70er Jahren waren viele vorherige Volkskrankheiten (Diphterie, Keuchhusten, Masern, ...) komplett ausgerottet.

Die westdeutsche Strategie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die ist zu verwirrt.

Das schlimme ist, daß die Ursachen nicht beseitigt werden und die Menschen in China immer noch mit Schweinen, Hunden und Ratten zusammenleben.
Das ist die perfekte Mutationskette.

China weiß das seit 70 Jahren und tut nichts dagegen.

Der Billigwahn der Welt mit all seinen Folgen und die Asienimporte und -reisen tun ein übriges dazu.
Und wie die Jet-Streams zur Verbreitung der Viren beitragen, sollte man sich auch mal fragen


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2020)

Es entbehrt auch nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass auf der einen Seite Großveranstaltungen und Menschenansammlungen verboten sind aber Logistikzentren, Paradebeispiel Amazon, weitermachen können wie gewohnt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht.
> In der bankengesteuerten Wirtschaft wird es keine Maßnahmen geben, die die Banken einschneidend begrenzen werden.



Das gilt so lange, wie Banken in der aktuellen Form noch existieren.  

Stell dir mal vor die Leute bemerken in einer harten Krise, dass der Euro effektiv nichts, aber wirklich gar nichts wert ist außer ein Stück bedruckte Baumwolle (denn es gibt keinerlei tatsächliche Deckung mehr). Dann kannste entweder wieder ein Ei gegen 50 Milliarden Euro tauschen oder es gibt ne neue goldgedeckte Währung, nennen wir sie mal "Goldmark". Wenn das passiert gibts noch die Banken, die tatsächlich noch viel Gold physisch im Keller besitzen (die allerallerwenigsten) und eine staatliche Einrichtung die über das Staatsgold verfügt (früher hieß das Ding "Bundesbank").

Das hat dann nichts mehr mit Grippetoten, Impfungen oder sonstwas zu tun, die Toten der darauf folgenden Ausschreitungen werden zigfach zahlreicher sein. Sowas gabs schon seit rund 100 Jahren nicht mehr und ich bete dass wir das in unserer lebzeit auch nicht mehr haben werden. Aber ausgeschlossen ists nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es entbehrt auch nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass auf der einen Seite Großveranstaltungen und Menschenansammlungen verboten sind aber Logistikzentren, Paradebeispiel Amazon, weitermachen können wie gewohnt.



Tut es nicht, ich hab auf die schnelle kein Bild gefunden wo die Mitarbeiter nicht mehrere Meter voneinander entfernt sind bzw entfernt sein könnten.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tut es nicht, ich hab auf die schnelle kein Bild gefunden wo die Mitarbeiter nicht mehrere Meter voneinander entfernt sind bzw entfernt sein könnten.


Ja, genau. Werbebilder, wo alle mit strahlendem Lächeln und den weißesten Zähnen rumlaufen und alles wie geleckt aussieht. 

Corona-AErger: Amazon-Mitarbeiter streiken in den USA, Italien und Frankreich


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2020)

Dann zeig mir doch das Gegenteil, meine Fresse. Das einzige was ich bei deinem Link sehe sind viele Mitarbeiter die dicht gedrängt draußen rumstehen. SOllte man vielleicht unterlassen,
wenn man Angst vor nem Virus hat.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In einem Land das im Wesentlichen Wüste ist, wo Milizen rumlaufen, man froh ist überhaupt was zu essen zu haben siehts anders aus. Da sind Menschen im Mittel viel anfälliger für Krankheiten jeder Art einfach weil die generelle Versorgung viel schlechter ist.



In den Flüchtlingslagern in Syrien sieht es noch schlechter aus.
Dort gibt es überhaupt keine Zahlen.



muadib schrieb:


> Demnach könnte man ja auch sagen man verhängt abends eine Ausgangssperre damit Menschen abends nicht mehr auf der Straße ausgeraubt werden können oder man verbietet Autofahren, weil es einigie Deppen gibt, die Autorennen veranstalten wollen.



Autorennen selbst sind schon eine Straftat nach § 315d StGB.


----------



## Redrudi (22. März 2020)

zu Syrien:
Weißhelme desinfizieren Gebiete in Nordsyrien wegen Coronavirus
13:30 Uhr: Die Rettungsorganisation Weißhelme will mithelfen, im Norden Syriens eine drohende Ausbreitung des Coronavirus zu verhindern. Rund 260 Schulen und andere wichtige Einrichtungen seien dort bereits desinfiziert worden, sagte ein Sprecher der Organisation. Die Helfer seien in Schutzanzügen im letzten großen Rebellengebiet Idlib sowie in den Provinzen Hama und Aleppo unterwegs. Die Kampagne läuft seit einigen Tagen.

Die für Idlib zuständige Gesundheitsbehörde hatte am Samstag erklärt, dass es in der Provinz bisher keine Infektionen mit Sars-CoV-2 gebe. Die syrische Regierung von Präsident Baschar al-Assad hat ebenfalls erklärt, dass die Rebellengebiete vom Virus nicht betroffen seien. Auch nach Angaben der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) sind in Syrien bisher keine Infektionen bekannt.


----------



## muadib (22. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Autorennen selbst sind schon eine Straftat nach § 315d StGB.



Habe ich das abgestritten?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das gilt so lange, wie Banken in der aktuellen Form noch existieren.


 Glaubst Du das wirklich?

Wir leben im KAPITALismus.

Das Geld ist die Grundlage unser Gesellschaft im Zusammenspiel mit dem Privateigentum an den Produktionsmitteln.
Wie viele male muß man das den hier erklären ... ?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor die Leute bemerken in einer harten Krise, dass der Euro effektiv nichts, aber wirklich gar nichts wert ist außer ein Stück bedruckte Baumwolle (denn es gibt keinerlei tatsächliche Deckung mehr).


 Aber natürlich gibt es eine Deckung des Geldwertes - das BIP der Euro-Staaten.
Wie hoch jetzt der Kurs des Euros aktuell ist, ist dabei völlig uninteressant.

Nach Einführung der Rentenmark 1924 war sofort wieder ein Gegenwert vorhanden und die Hyperinflation beendet.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das passiert gibts noch die Banken, die tatsächlich noch viel Gold physisch im Keller besitzen (die allerallerwenigsten) und eine staatliche Einrichtung die über das Staatsgold verfügt (früher hieß das Ding "Bundesbank"). .


 Die Eurostaaten sind dabei noch die, mit den höchsten Goldreserven, besonders Deutschland.
Aber Gold ist nach wie vor Spekulationsware und kein effektiver Schutz gegen Inflation.

Bei den Amis bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.

Schulden bis über die Ohren, exzessive Rüstung und Waren, die kein Schwein haben will.
Wenn das mal kracht ... .



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hat dann nichts mehr mit Grippetoten, Impfungen oder sonstwas zu tun, die Toten der darauf folgenden Ausschreitungen werden zigfach zahlreicher sein. Sowas gabs schon seit rund 100 Jahren nicht mehr und ich bete dass wir das in unserer lebzeit auch nicht mehr haben werden. Aber ausgeschlossen ists nicht.


Die permanenten und zyklische Krise des Kapitalismus führen gesetzmäßig zu dessen Ablösung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Das alles kann jeder sehen und interpretieren wie er möchte - das ist auch nicht Thema dieses Threads. Nur für den Fall, dass ich Recht behalten sollte (es wäre nicht das erste mal in der Geschichte wo ein Kapitalismus nach einer Krise durch Sozialismus oder noch schlimmer Diktatur abgelöst wurde) komm aber bitte nicht weinen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das alles kann jeder sehen und interpretieren wie er möchte


 Nö.
Da gibt es gesellschaftliche Gesetze.
Manche ignorieren sie, aber sie sind da.
Und sie wirken auch, wenn man nicht daran glaubt.

Hätte sich der Sozialismus in einem wirtschaftlich stärkerem Staat durchgesetzt, als in Rußland und Osteuropa, wer weiß, wie die Geschichte weitergegangen wäre.
Die Stasi in den sozialistischen Ländern wäre dann wahrscheinlich gar nicht entstanden, da sie ja nur der Machterhaltung der kommunistischen Parteien diente gegenüber der versorgungsmäßig unzufriedenen Bevölkerung.

Wäre man dem Kapitalismus wirtschaftlich voraus gewesen, hätte man das nicht gebraucht.

Allerdings hätte man einiges in der Wirtschaft ändern müssen, um die Effizienz zu verbessern und die Rolle der Betriebe zu stärken.

Aber man sollte sich, wie gesagt, der Beseitigung der Ursachen für die Entstehung neuer Mutationen der Viren widmen.

Hallo, China, AUFWACHEN!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Übrigens liebe Mitforisten, 
alle, denen irgendwelche Produkte im Haushalt auslaufen:
online bestellen, es ist alles da:

z.B.: Rewe: Achtung erforderlich - REWE.DE Lieferservice

Ist alles da, zu hauf, Tonnenweise ...


----------



## Kelemvor (22. März 2020)

in meinem Liefergebiet nicht verfügbar.

amazon Marketplace, da gibts 10 Rollen füpr 15.- , ja nee is klar. Das amazon es nicht gebacken kriegt die Wucherer zu löschen und von mir aus anzuzeigen ist das traurige.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Doch, kann ich. 

Bei der letzten Krise hat mir meine Interpretation der Sachlage die eine völlig andere war als die der Masse und der Medien mein Eigenkapital übern Daumen verfünffacht innerhalb von 2 Jahren. Ob das diesmal nochmal funktioniert weiß ich nicht, es kann alles ganz anders kommen (und meine Strategie ist deutlich defensiver als noch 2007 da ich mittlerweile deutlich mehr zu verlieren habe als damals, das Ziel ist eher wenig zu verlieren als maximalen Gewinn zu schlagen). Aber die "gesellschaftlichen Gesetze" die man damals schon gepredigt hatte und die du jetzt auch wieder predigst haben die die entsprechend gehandelt haben vor allem viel viel Geld gekostet.

Wenn du so auf den KAPITALismus stehst und glaubst dass er durchhält (kann passieren) nutz es doch aus. Die ganzen Zentralbanken ballern mit Giralgeldbazookas aus allen Rohren gegen Corona. Geldmenge steigt massiv, Realwerte nicht. Grundregel Lehrbuch sagt uns das bedeutet Inflation ohne Ende. Also raus aus Devisen und rein in Sachwerte, nach der Inflation wieder zurück und zack schon haste dein Geld vervielfacht. Ist einfach, oder? Nur sind die Zusammenhänge alle eben nicht so einfach wie du es dir mit deinen Grundregeln so vorstellst - dann könnts ja jeder. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> z.B.: Rewe: Achtung erforderlich - REWE.DE Lieferservice
> 
> Ist alles da, zu hauf, Tonnenweise ...



Das gibt's doch nicht!
Das aufgerufene Produkt ist leider nicht verfügbar.
Darf's etwas anderes sein?


...gut, dass ich noch Klopapier habe für 2-3 Wochen^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

*Bund und Länder verständigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot*
_Ansammlungen von mehr als zwei Menschen sollen grundsätzlich verboten  werden: Darauf haben sich Kanzlerin Merkel und die Ministerpräsidenten  der Länder angesichts der andauernden Coronakrise geeinigt. _
Coronavirus: Bund und Laender verstaendigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot - DER SPIEGEL

Frage: Was macht man in Büros?


----------



## Lotto (22. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch eine Möglichkeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bringt nur nix. Bei uns hier im Edeka darfst du nur ein(!) Hygieneprodukt kaufen. Trotzdem ist seit 2 Wochen an Papier (Klopapier/Taschentücher/Küchenrollen etc.) nix zu bekommen.


----------



## Lotto (22. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Bund und Länder verständigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot*
> _Ansammlungen von mehr als zwei Menschen sollen grundsätzlich verboten  werden: Darauf haben sich Kanzlerin Merkel und die Ministerpräsidenten  der Länder angesichts der andauernden Coronakrise geeinigt. _
> Coronavirus: Bund und Laender verstaendigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Frage: Was macht man in Büros?



Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Zudem beruft der Chef immer noch Meetings mit 10 Personen ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie lange die Klopapierebbe noch anhält. Ich meine es ist ja nicht so dass nichts geliefert würde - irgendwann muss doch auch der letzte Vollidiot seine 20 Packungen zu Hause gestapelt haben?

Deutschlands größter Hersteller sagt: "Und alleine aus unserer größten Fertigungsstätte in Mannheim, wo 1200  Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter in der Produktion arbeiten, liefern  derzeit täglich Hunderte Lastwagen Toilettenpapier"

...so viel kann doch keiner kacken


----------



## Tengri86 (22. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Bund und Länder verständigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot*
> _Ansammlungen von mehr als zwei Menschen sollen grundsätzlich verboten  werden: Darauf haben sich Kanzlerin Merkel und die Ministerpräsidenten  der Länder angesichts der andauernden Coronakrise geeinigt. _
> Coronavirus: Bund und Laender verstaendigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Frage: Was macht man in Büros?



Naja bus und Bahn sind ausgenommen, denke Arbeit bestimmt auch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Wie sagte mein Vater immer zu solchen Tätern: _"Sack ab, Arbeitslager"_
Gut, ich sehe das moderate, finde diese Art Diebstähle aber ungeheuerlich

*Diebe stehlen Schutzmasken und Desinfektionsmittel aus der MHH                        * _
Schutzmaterialien  sind rar – nun werden Kliniken Opfer von Diebstählen. Unbekannte haben  100 Atemmasken, 500 Mund-Nasenschutz-Masken sowie 150 Schutzbrillen aus  der MHH gestohlen. Die Medizinische Hochschule stellt sich nun auf  weitere Fälle ein._
Diebe stehlen Schutzmasken und Desinfektionsmittel aus der MHH


----------



## Tengri86 (22. März 2020)

Naja die Frage lautet eher  wie und wo man medizinisches Personal zwangsrekrutieren wollen ? 

Darf man das überhaupt gegen deren Willen? 

Morgen soll ja sowas in Bundestag durchkommen oder habe ich was verpasst


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja die Frage lautet eher  wie und wo man medizinisches Personal zwangsrekrutieren wollen ?
> Darf man das überhaupt gegen deren Willen?



Selbst wenn mans darf - die Methoden die nötig wären, um Leute gegen ihren eigenen Antrieb zu Arbeit zu zwingen, sind definitiv nicht legal.

Natürlich kannste jemanden dazu zwangsverpflichten sich aufs Feld zu stellen und zeug zu ernten in einer harten krise - aber wenn der da steht und nichts macht weil er keinen Bock hat sind deine Optionen im Rechtsstaat ziemlich erschöpft. Spätestens wenn er sowieso nichts hat und auch Geldstrafen oder Haft ihm egal sind wars das. Darfst ja niemanden prügeln.


----------



## seahawk (22. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Bund und Länder verständigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot*
> _Ansammlungen von mehr als zwei Menschen sollen grundsätzlich verboten  werden: Darauf haben sich Kanzlerin Merkel und die Ministerpräsidenten  der Länder angesichts der andauernden Coronakrise geeinigt. _
> Coronavirus: Bund und Laender verstaendigen sich auf umfangreiches Kontaktverbot - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Frage: Was macht man in Büros?



Schichtdienst. 50% von 7-13:00, 50% von 14-20:00. z.B.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit einem Polizisten gesprochen und der meinte, dass unerwünschte Versammlungen von Menschen weniger das Problem sind, sondern eher die Zunahme von häuslicher Gewalt. Wenn man Menschenleben retten will, dann muss man alle Faktoren berücksichtigen. Eine Ausgangssperre wird ebenfalls Leben kosten, auch wenn diese in keiner Corona Statistik auftauchen.
> ...
> Menschen werden sich bei einer Ausgangssperre weniger sportlich betätigen und vermehrt an Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen sterben.



Ich glaube kaum, dass sich jetzt 100000-200000 Menschen daheim umbringen werden.
Sport? Eher das Gegenteil! So viele Leute hab ich noch nie beim Joggen, Radfahren und Spazieren gehen gesehen. Was anderes ist ja in Bayern nicht wirklich erlaubt.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. März 2020)

Conclusio aus Merkels heutiger Rede:

"Regierung und Bundesländer haben sich auf neue Leitlinien verständigt
In ganz Deutschland sollen im Grundsatz überall die gleichen Regeln geben. Man arbeite an einem lebenswichtigen Ziel: Zeit zu gewinnen.

Die Leitlinien:

- Kontakte außerhalb des Haushaltes auf absolutes Minimum reduzieren.
- Mindestabstand von 1,5 Metern im öffentlichen Raum.
- Kontakt im öffentlichen Raum nur mit einer Person des eigenen Haushalts gestattet.
- Notwendige Tätigkeiten bleiben weiterhin möglich, auch Sport an der freien Luft.
- Verstöße gegen die Kontaktbeschränkung sollen sanktioniert werden.
- Gastronomiebetriebe werden geschlossen, Mitnahmen sind aber weiterhin möglich.
- Dienstleistungen im Bereich der Körperpflege werden geschlossen.
- Medizinisch notwendige Leistungen bleiben möglich.

Die Maßnahmen sollen für mindestens zwei Wochen gelten."

----------
Bei der Telefonkonferenz soll es zwischen Söder und Laschet angeblich heiß her gegangen sein... 
----------

"Gastronomiebetriebe werden geschlossen, Mitnahmen sind aber weiterhin möglich"
Könnte ich mir übrigens auch für Österreich vorstellen, denn aktuell sind nur reine Lieferdienste offen.
Das könnte das eine oder andere Gasthaus/Restaurant vorm Konkurs bewahren.

Unsere Verwandtschaft z.B. musste ihre gut gehenden Gasthäuser (am Land) komplett schließen und die Mitarbeiter beim AMS arbeitslos melden.
So könnte man zumindest die Speisen bestellen und danach vor dem Restaurant bezahlen und mitnehmen.


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> - Kontakt im öffentlichen Raum nur mit einer Person des eigenen Haushalts gestattet.



Mit einer Person, oder mit Personen aus dem eigenen Hausstand. So hat sie es mMn noch mal (auf Nachfrage eines Reporters) wiederholt.

Oder nicht? (habs nur so nebenher verfolgt, aber bei dem Punkt hatte sie sich ursprünglich wohl nicht unmissverständlich ausgedrückt)


Edit:



> Das Kontaktverbot gilt nicht für Familienmitglieder oder Personen, die  gemeinsam in einem Haushalt leben. Das heißt, dass beispielsweise Eltern  mit ihren Kindern oder Mitbewohner von Wohngemeinschaften keine Strafen  befürchten müssen, wenn sie sich zu Mehreren im öffentlichen Raum  bewegen oder treffen.



Das müssen Sie zum Kontaktverbot jetzt wissen



> 1. Kontakte zu anderen Menschen, neben der Menschen außerhalb des eigenen Hausstandes, sind auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.
> 2. Ein Mindestabstand von mindestens 1,5 bis 2 Meter ist einzuhalten.
> 3. *Der Aufenthalt im öffentlichen Raum ist nur alleine, mit einer  weiteren nicht im Haushalt lebenden Person oder mit Angehörigen des  eigenen Hausstands gestattet.*
> 3. Der Weg zur Arbeit, Hilfe für Andere, individueller Sport und Bewegung an der frischen Luft bleiben weiterhin möglich.
> ...


Corona-Krise: Angela Merkel verhaengt Kontaktverbot! | BUNTE.de


----------



## Andregee (22. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Dann kommt die Zeit in der die Starken und Schlauen überleben werden. Ich bin da relativ entspannt.


Du hast wohl keine Angst vor dem Tod? [emoji1787] [emoji12]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mit einer Person, oder mit Personen aus dem eigenen Haushalt. So hat sie es mMn noch mal (auf Nachfrage eines Reporters) wiederholt.
> 
> Oder nicht? (habs nur so nebenher verfolgt, aber bei dem Punkt hatte sie sich ursprünglich wohl nicht unmissverständlich ausgedrückt)
> 
> ...



Ich hab das Anfangs auch nicht ganz Verstanden.
Und warum man sich um den Ausdruck "Ausgangsbeschränkungen" so herumdruckst, geht mir auch nicht ganz ein - aber OK.

Die erste Woche "Minimalbetrieb" in Österreich haben wir jetzt hinter uns. Weitere werden folgen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Sport? Eher das Gegenteil! So viele Leute hab ich noch nie beim Joggen, Radfahren und Spazieren gehen gesehen. Was anderes ist ja in Bayern nicht wirklich erlaubt.


Eben deswegen. Da alle Sportstätten zu sind verlegen sich auch Fußballspieler, Kunden von Fitnessstudios etc. auf Joggen und Radfahren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

Hmmm... bin gespannt wie mein Arbeitgeber das umsetzt (müssen die das firmenintern?). Für mich ists schon ziemlich unwahrscheinlich überhaupt mein Büro zu erreichen ohne mehreren Personen auf dem Weg dahin zu begegnen. Das mit den 2 Metern Abstand ist wohl machbar sofern die Kollegen sich auch alle so verhalten (da bin ich eigentlich optimistisch, die allermeisten bei uns sind sehr vernünftig, zumindest in der "oberen Etage") aber gibts eigentlich verbindliche Regelungen innerhalb von Arbeitsstätten? Dürfen 3 personen nebeneinander gleichzietig an einer Maschine arbeiten die nunmal 3 Bediener erfordert (das Beispiel ist etwas künstlich, rein aus Interesse)?


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung dass das Regelwerk noch nicht aggressiv genug ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung dass das Regelwerk noch nicht aggressiv genug ist.



Naja... erstens wären noch agressivere Regeln kaum zu kontrollieren/durchzusetzen (wird jetzt schon schwer) und zweitens will man die Kurve ja auch nicht SO weit abflachen dass die Nummer 2 Jahre dauert so böse das klingt.

Die Beschleunigung der Fallzahlen hierzulande scheint ja bereits abzunehmen nachdem erste Maßnahmen jetzt ne Woche rum gelten. Der Anstieg der Infizierten gestern und heute ist ja schon deutlich kleiner als er eigentlich mathematisch zu erwarten gewesen wäre ohne Maßnahmen. Gestern warens +12% glaub ich und heute sind wir bei etwa +10% bisher. Im Vergleich zu den rund +30% der tage davor scheints ja schon zu helfen.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn mans darf - die Methoden die nötig wären, um Leute gegen ihren eigenen Antrieb zu Arbeit zu zwingen, sind definitiv nicht legal.
> 
> Natürlich kannste jemanden dazu zwangsverpflichten sich aufs Feld zu stellen und zeug zu ernten in einer harten krise - aber wenn der da steht und nichts macht weil er keinen Bock hat sind deine Optionen im Rechtsstaat ziemlich erschöpft. Spätestens wenn er sowieso nichts hat und auch Geldstrafen oder Haft ihm egal sind wars das. Darfst ja niemanden prügeln.




Naja denke über Geld als Gefängnisstrafen werden die " medizinisches personal Zwangsrekrutieren "  

aber kann mir vorstellen das die gezwungene medizinisches personal net mit Herzblut dabei sein werden  


Das erinnert jetzt so ein bisschen an Tschernobyl, wo die armen Schweine mit Mundschutz und halblebigen Bleischürzen hochradioaktives Material vom Dach heholt haben.

ok bissl übertrieben 


Ob die Oberen ne zwangsabgabe machen müssen, glaube kaum...wofür ist das Fussvolk da


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

Fast 12.000 neue Fälle in den USA, die werden den Tagesrekord von China (15.000?) vermutlich morgen schon knacken. Und in Italien sind heute wieder über 650 Menschen gestorben, morgen schon wird man vermutlich China um dann fast das Doppelte übertroffen haben. Ein trauriger Rekord jagt den nächsten...

Hab gestern im TV die LKW-Kolonne gesehen, die in Italien die Leichen zum Krematorium transportiert hat. Schon krass was da abgeht.

Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Os1TJHJ_ijc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



....







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F33Z7FH-_u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. März 2020)

Da Gaststätten grundsätzlich geschlossen werden, schließt wohl auch unsere Betriebskantine, wobei die Mitnahme von Speisen da grundsätzlich möglich ist. 
Ich bin gespannt und jetzt schon hungrig


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BtN-goy9VOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







INU.ID schrieb:


> Fast 12.000 neue Fälle in den USA,


Korrektur, es sind jetzt 14.000...


Edit:

*Merkel muß jetzt selbst in Quarantäne!*


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Du hast wohl keine Angst vor dem Tod? [emoji1787] [emoji12]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Das werde ich ja sehen wenn es mal soweit ist. Ich bin froh das endlich Friseure zu sind. Meine Tochter kann endlich zuhause bleiben.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. März 2020)

Das könnte interessant werden. In meinen Augen ist die Frau schon länger krank. Evtl. Parkinson? Ist aber nur ne Vermutung, aufgrund des Zitterns im letzten Jahr und ihrer mittlerweile häufig sitzenden Auftritte.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Staatshilfe fuer Hartz-IV, Privatschuldner, Soloselbstaendige - DER SPIEGEL
u.a. Aussetzung der Vermögensprüfung bei ALG2 ab 01.04.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Da Gaststätten grundsätzlich geschlossen werden, schließt wohl auch unsere Betriebskantine, wobei die Mitnahme von Speisen da grundsätzlich möglich ist.
> Ich bin gespannt und jetzt schon hungrig


Nicht unbedingt unsere sind auch nicht zu. Aber Zeiten werden zugeteilt und die "Buffet" artige Selbstbedienung gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. März 2020)

Bayern setzt Ansammlungsverbot für mehr als zwei Personen nicht um.

"Berlin/München (dpa)
Bayern will das von Bund und Ländern zur Eindämmung der Corona-Krise vereinbarte Ansammlungsverbot für mehr als zwei Personen nicht übernehmen. 
Dies erfuhr die Deutsche Presse-Agentur am Sonntag aus der bayerischen Staatskanzlei. 
*Es bleibt bei der bayerischen Regelung, wonach man nur mit Angehörigen des eigenen Hausstandes an die frische Luft gehen darf."*

Ist in Österreich seit einer Woche genau so - sofern möglich.
Also am Arbeitsort, in Öffis oder in Supermärkten z.B. gilt eben Abstand halten und verschärfte Hygieneregeln.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Coronakrise: Kanzlerin Merkel in haeuslicher Quarantaene - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt unsere sind auch nicht zu. Aber Zeiten werden zugeteilt und die "Buffet" artige Selbstbedienung gibt es nicht mehr.



So war es noch am Freitag bei uns. Morgen gelten dann andere Regeln...


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Übrigens liebe Mitforisten,
> alle, denen irgendwelche Produkte im Haushalt auslaufen:
> online bestellen, es ist alles da:
> 
> ...



Unter meiner Postleitzahl ist der Dienst nicht verfügbar. Ergo immer noch hinfahren.


----------



## muadib (22. März 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass sich jetzt 100000-200000 Menschen daheim umbringen werden.



Ich hoffe nicht. Nur sollte man natürlich diese Fälle auch bedenken und abwägen ab wann einschränkende Maßnahmen mehr Schaden anrichten als sie Nutzen. 

Momentan scheint es im öffentlichen Raum kaum noch Versammlungen von Menschen zu geben. Die einzig nennenswerten Zusammenkünfte scheinen im beruflichen Umfeld stattzufinden und dort habe ich, außer bei öffentlichen Geschäften, noch von keinen einschränkenden Maßnahmen gehört.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt wie lange die Klopapierebbe noch anhält. Ich meine es ist ja nicht so dass nichts geliefert würde - irgendwann muss doch auch der letzte Vollidiot seine 20 Packungen zu Hause gestapelt haben?
> 
> Deutschlands größter Hersteller sagt: "Und alleine aus unserer größten Fertigungsstätte in Mannheim, wo 1200  Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter in der Produktion arbeiten, liefern  derzeit täglich Hunderte Lastwagen Toilettenpapier"
> 
> ...




Wenn man annimmt, dass aus Kostengründen sowohl die Lager- als auch die Produktionskapazitäten eng kalkuliert sind, würde selbst ein relativ geringer Anstieg im Bedarf zu leeren Lagern führen. Bei jedem Produkt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie sagte mein Vater immer zu solchen Tätern: _"Sack ab, Arbeitslager"_
> Gut, ich sehe das moderate, finde diese Art Diebstähle aber ungeheuerlich
> 
> *Diebe stehlen Schutzmasken und Desinfektionsmittel aus der MHH                        * _
> ...




Die Entwendung solcher Waren zu Zeiten einer Pandemie sollte nicht mehr als einfacher Diebstahl gewertet werden. Wenn ich einem Patienten sein Beatmungsgerät klaue und dieser dadurch verstirbt habe ich ja auch nicht nur einen Diebstahl begangen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Übrigens liebe Mitforisten,
> alle, denen irgendwelche Produkte im Haushalt auslaufen:
> online bestellen, es ist alles da:
> 
> ...




Zumindest hier in Berlin bekomme ich in den Geschäften alles, außer Toilettenpapier. Verhungern muss also niemand. Für einen DDR-Bürger wäre selbst das leerste Geschäft immernoch ein Schlaraffenland gewesen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2020)

Geht hier auch nicht. 
Edit: Also das mit dem REWE Online und so ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2020)

Hier ist es wie ausgestorben. Keine Coronapartys oder Leute irgendwo zu sehen. Straßen sind auch schön frei.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke wie häufig unsere Regierung in den letzten 20 Jahren unser Grundgesetz attackiert hat, halte ich es für ziemlich ignorant zu glauben, dass wir nach dieser Krise immernoch genau so viele Grundrechte haben wie davor.


Das Infektionsschutzgesetz hat für mich höhere Priorität.
Aber es wurden ja erstmal andere Maßnahmen beschlossen. Kontaktverbot.
Finde ich nur irgendwie mäßig wirksam, wenn man auf der Arbeit wieder doch mit mehreren Personen zusammen ist.
Da müßte eigentlich nach jeden Feierabend ein Coronatest durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. März 2020)

Das Problem ist: Fährst du die Wirtschaft komplett auf 0, so wie in Italien, ruinierst du das Land komplett. 
Angeblich gehen die Zahlen der Neuinfektionen langsam zurück (Tagesschau.de), hoffen wirs und warten wirs ab.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2020)

Dann sollte in sensiblen Bereichen zumindest flächendeckende Coronatests durchgeführt werden.


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

Die USA hat mittlerweile einen neuen "Rekord" bzgl. neuer Infizierten an einem Tag aufgestellt (über 14.500).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Moderne Zeiten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwAuTbx3xKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lotto (22. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung dass das Regelwerk noch nicht aggressiv genug ist.



Es geht ja darum soziale Kontakte zu vermeiden. Die finden nun nur noch:
a) auf der Arbeit statt
b) beim Einkaufen
c) beim Arzt etc.
d) durch die "Kontakt mit einer haushaltfremden Person Regelung"

Was kann man nun einschränken?
a) Eher nicht. Das würde bedeuten die Wirtschaft auf Null zu fahren. Das ist das Letzte was gewollt ist.
b) Irgendwoher muss das Essen kommen. Ohne Einkaufen geht es nicht. Viele Supermärkte haben schon Regelungen (nur noch Kartenzahlung, Kassen geschützt, Abstandsmarkierungen an den Kassen). Der Rest dort kann nur durch die Sorgfalt von uns Kunden passieren (z.B. indem man wartet bis jemand von dem Regal weg ist wo man auch hin möchte)
c) Geht auch nicht. Bestimmte gesundheitliche Dinge können nicht warten.
d) Das einzige was ich noch für verzichtbar halte. Mit seinem Nachbarn kann man z.B. auch mit 10m Abstand ne Unterhaltung führen.


----------



## Duvar (22. März 2020)

Einfach 3 Wochen zu Hause bleiben und jeden der ein Schritt nach draußen wagt instant mit einem Laser aus dem All abschießen. Pflegepersonal und Ärzte müssen 3 Wochen im KH etc pennen. Wäre diese Maßnahme besser?


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Die USA hat mittlerweile einen neuen "Rekord" bzgl. neuer Infizierten an einem Tag aufgestellt (über 14.500).


Auf einmal sind es nur noch 8000.
Möchte da wer was vertuschen?


----------



## muadib (22. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Infektionsschutzgesetz hat für mich höhere Priorität.
> Aber es wurden ja erstmal andere Maßnahmen beschlossen. Kontaktverbot.
> Finde ich nur irgendwie mäßig wirksam, wenn man auf der Arbeit wieder doch mit mehreren Personen zusammen ist.
> Da müßte eigentlich nach jeden Feierabend ein Coronatest durchgeführt werden.



Diese Woche wurde in Berlin und offenbar auch in anderen Bundesländer beschlossen, die Taktung mit denen der ÖPNV fährt, deutlich zu reduzieren. Offenbar wurde diese Maßnahme aber durchgeführt ohne zu Untersuchen wie stark der Bedarf in Abhängigkeit von Ort und Uhrzeit ist und in den letzten Tagen habe ich in diversen Nachrichtenforen Berichte gelesen, dass Menschen die zur Arbeit fahren, sich in überfüllte Busse quetschen mussten. Angesichts dessen erscheint mir eine Ausgangssperre wie ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. März 2020)

Jaein. Hier in Berlin ist mir das am Freitag aufgefallen, es standen deutlich mehr Menschen morgens an der Bushaltestelle als sonst, die Busse selbst waren jetzt aber bei weitem nicht voll. Die Taktung wurde Anfang der Woche reduziert.

Keine Ahnung wie repräsentativ meine Beobachtungen sind, ich fahre gegen 06:00 Uhr zur Arbeit. Kann sein das es gegen 08:00 Uhr schlimmer ausschaut.


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auf einmal sind es nur noch 8000.


Hm, komisch.


----------



## muadib (22. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Jaein. Hier in Berlin ist mir das am Freitag aufgefallen, es standen deutlich mehr Menschen morgens an der Bushaltestelle als sonst, die Busse selbst waren jetzt aber bei weitem nicht voll. Die Taktung wurde Anfang der Woche reduziert.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie repräsentativ meine Beobachtungen sind, ich fahre gegen 06:00 Uhr zur Arbeit. Kann sein das es gegen 08:00 Uhr schlimmer ausschaut.



Zumindest sind deine Beobachtungen repräsentativer als meine, da ich immer mit dem Fahrrad fahre.

Allerdings dürften solche Situationen, wie sie einige in Nachrichtenforen beschreiben, auch wenn sie nicht die Regel sind, gar nicht erst auftreten. Da muss der Busfahrer Anweisungen bekommen wieviele Menschen in den Bus dürfen, sonst sind alle Bemühungen die Erkrankungen einzudämmen eh nutzlos.

Die Berichte von ÖPNV Nutzern, dass auch Busfahrer trotz Erkrankung noch fahren kann ich aber nicht glauben, da diese so unfreundlich sind, dass selbst Corona einen Bogen um sie machen dürfte.

Der Postillon: Zu nett: Busfahrer muss auf Unfreundlichkeits-fortbildung


----------



## Mahoy (22. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die Berichte von ÖPNV Nutzern, dass auch Busfahrer trotz Erkrankung noch fahren kann ich aber nicht glauben, da diese so unfreundlich sind, dass selbst Corona einen Bogen um sie machen dürfte.



Ich würde behaupten, dass Busfahrer deutlich häufiger mit deutlich mehr unfreundlichen (bis idiotischen) Fahrgästen zu tun haben, als das Fahrgäste mit unfreundlichen Busfahrern konfrontiert werden. Und um die unfreundlichen Fahrgäste machen Viren auch keinen Bogen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. März 2020)

Genau so schauts aus.

Mal was anderes:
Wieviel Zeit verbringt ihr täglich mit diesem Thema? Ich persönlich nur wenige Minuten bis eine halbe Stunde. Wenn ich hier bei euch beispielsweise mal ein zwei Tage nicht reingeschaut habe, dauert das nachlesen länger.
Wenn ich hier aber öfter links zu anderen Foren, etlichen Nachrichtensendern und Podcasts, sowie Zeitungsauftritten usw. sehe, dann kommt mir eben jene obige Frage in den Sinn. Sie springt mich geradezu an. 
PS: Duvar, bei dir bin ich mir bereits sicher es ist ganz einfach zu viel. Dennoch interessiert mich deine Meinung ebenso wie die der anderen hier, also fühle dich bitte nicht davon abgehalten hier mit zu diskutieren. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit verbringt ihr täglich mit diesem Thema?


Vor sechs Wochen sehr viel, vor vier Wochen noch viel, jetzt keine mehr, abgesehen vom täglichen Blick auf Infizierte weltweit, dem Blick in die eigene Gemeinde und einer kurzen Recherche zum Stand von Medikamenten und Impfmittel. 

Der Drop ist gelutscht und jetzt heißt es nur noch: Nicht erkranken und meinen Vater nicht anstecken


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Drop ist gelutscht und jetzt heißt es nur noch: Nicht erkranken



So schauts aus.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, dass Busfahrer deutlich häufiger mit deutlich mehr unfreundlichen (bis idiotischen) Fahrgästen zu tun haben, als das Fahrgäste mit unfreundlichen Busfahrern konfrontiert werden. Und um die unfreundlichen Fahrgäste machen Viren auch keinen Bogen.


Und kommt beides zusammen: Schlägerei^^


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2020)

Spahns Vorschlag vom Tisch: Lambrecht lehnt Überwachungspläne ab | tagesschau.de

Infektionsschutzgesetz: Das sind Spahns Pläne  | LTO.de
u.a.:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/gesetzentwurf-corona-jens-spahn-entmachtung-laender-aerzte-zwangsverpflichten-handyortung/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Zwangsverpflichtung von Medizinern
> 
> *Im nationalen Epidemiefall kann nun das Bundesgesundheitsministerium gemäß § 5 Abs. 3 IfSG-E per Rechtsverordnung oder Anordnung von zahlreichen Befugnissen Gebrauch machen. Die wichtigsten dürften sein:
> 
> ...




Mittlerweile gibt es in Italien fast 60.000 bestätigte Infektionen und fast 5.500 Tote.

Hier ist die Pressekonferenz von Angela Merkel, die aktuell auf Welt/N24 ausgestrahlt wurde:
Video | Corona-Massnahmen - Kanzlerin Merkel: "Keine Empfehlungen, sondern Regeln"  | rbb24


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Spahns Vorschlag vom Tisch: Lambrecht lehnt Überwachungspläne ab | tagesschau.de
> 
> Infektionsschutzgesetz: Das sind Spahns Pläne  | LTO.de
> u.a.:




Freiwillig oder wird man "gezwungen" ;P ?


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2020)

Die Betroffenen werden verpflichtet. 

Hier ein wenig zur Statistik:
21. und 22.03.2020: Diese Altersgruppen haben sich bislang am haeufigsten mit dem Coronavirus infiziert | MDR.DE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt erstmal nicht einkaufen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne liegt die Inkubationszeit zwischen 2-14 Tagen mit einem Durchschnit von 5-6 Tagen und 8 Tage nach Symptombeginn sollte man in der Regel nicht mehr ansteckend sein.



8 Tage nach Symptombeginn? Sicher? Zuletzt wurde noch diskutiert, ob man 10 Tage nach Ende der Symptome ansteckend bleibt. Inkubationszeit scheint aber wirklich stärker zu schwanken, als bislang von mir angenommen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was bleibt denn noch anderes übrig wenn sich die Menschen nicht an die Appelle halten?



Es geht nicht um "stattdessen", es geht um "zusätzlich". Wir haben 90% der privaten Kontakte, vor allem der wechselnden, ausgeschaltet. Aber nicht einmal 5% der beruflichen. Italien schließt jetzt wegen der aktuellen Fallzahlen sämtliche nicht lebensnotwendigen Betriebe. Bei 14 Tage Inkubation sind das die Fälle, die sich angesteckt hatten, als in Italien noch die Verhältnisse herrschten, die wir heute haben.
Aus Fehlern anderer lernen = überleben?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Beschleunigung der Fallzahlen hierzulande scheint ja bereits abzunehmen nachdem erste Maßnahmen jetzt ne Woche rum gelten. Der Anstieg der Infizierten gestern und heute ist ja schon deutlich kleiner als er eigentlich mathematisch zu erwarten gewesen wäre ohne Maßnahmen.



Das nennt man "Wochenende". Vollständige Zahlen zu Sonntag kann das RKI erst am Montag liefern, weil schlicht nicht alle Ämter Zahlen eingereicht haben. Leider geht diese kurze Anmerkung in der Berichterstattung unter.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

"Der Feind" schickt neun Flugzeuge voller Ausrüstung und Experten nach Italien. Diese wurden vom italienischen Außenminister persönlich empfangen. Hilfe kommt ausschließlich von "Feindstaaten", China, Rußland und Kuba.
Da kann man mal sehen, wie unfähig die EU ist, auf Krisen zu reagieren, überhaupt zu reagieren.

Italiener danken Russland fuer Hilfe im Kampf gegen Corona - Sputnik Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nennt man "Wochenende". Vollständige Zahlen zu Sonntag kann das RKI erst am Montag liefern, weil schlicht nicht alle Ämter Zahlen eingereicht haben. Leider geht diese kurze Anmerkung in der Berichterstattung unter.



Wird auch in dem Artikel vom MDR über dir erklärt.
Vollständige Daten sind wohl am Dienstag zu erwarten.


Edit:
Merkel in Quarantäne_22.03.2020 18:40 Uhr_
Der Sprecher der Bundesregierung, Steffen Seibert, teilte mit: "Die Bundeskanzlerin wurde nach ihrem heutigen Presseauftritt davon unterrichtet, dass ein Arzt, der am Freitagnachmittag eine prophylaktische Pneumokokken-Impfung bei ihr vorgenommen hatte, mittlerweile positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet wurde.
Daraufhin hat die Bundeskanzlerin entschieden, sich unverzüglich in häusliche Quarantäne zu begeben. Sie wird sich in den nächsten Tagen regelmäßig testen lassen, weil ein Test jetzt noch nicht voll aussagekräftig wäre. Auch aus der häuslichen Quarantäne wird die Bundeskanzlerin ihren Dienstgeschäften nachgehen."


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Betroffenen werden verpflichtet.
> 
> Hier ein wenig zur Statistik:
> 21. und 22.03.2020: Diese Altersgruppen haben sich bislang am haeufigsten mit dem Coronavirus infiziert | MDR.DE



Man redet doch von Zwangsrekrutieren fürs Arbeiten in Krankenhäuser, Pflegeheime etc. 

Covid-10 - Handyortung und Zwangsrekrutierung - Bundesregierung plant offenbar Gesetzverschaerfung im Kampf gegen Coronavirus
Gesundheitsnotstand: "Jede geeignete Person" soll zur "Erbringung von Leistungen" herangezogen werden koennen | Telepolis


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

Ab wann tritt die putzige "Kontaktsperre" jetzt eigentlich in Kraft und wo finde ich den genauen Wortlaut. Ich will ja schließlich wissen, was ich mir nun in den maximal 4 Stunden Freizeit am Arbeitstag, die von den Vorgaben betroffen sind, verkneifen muss. Wenn ich nicht mit der vollen Hãrte des Rechtsstaates konfrontiert werden will ob jener Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## pedi (23. März 2020)

ist bereits in kraft.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ab wann tritt die putzige "Kontaktsperre" jetzt eigentlich in Kraft und wo finde ich den genauen Wortlaut. Ich will ja schließlich wissen, was ich mir nun in den maximal 4 Stunden Freizeit am Arbeitstag, die von den Vorgaben betroffen sind, verkneifen muss. Wenn ich nicht mit der vollen Härte des Rechtsstaates konfrontiert werden will ob jener Ordnungswidrigkeit.



Ab Sofort. Und nach der Verkündung musste Merkel selbst in Quarantäne.
Massnahmen gegen das Coronavirus: Was man noch darf - und was nicht | tagesschau.de
Merkel zu Corona-Massnahmen: "Keine Empfehlungen, sondern Regeln" | tagesschau.de

Einige Bundesländer haben auch eigene neue Allgemeinverfügungen erlassen.
Die von Sachsen gilt seit 0 Uhr. Kampf gegen Coronavirus: Sachsen verschaerft ab Montag erneut  Ausgangsregelungenen | MDR.DE (Dort ist der Link zur offiziellen Bekanntmachung  unten drin zu finden)


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

Man wird erst in ca 2  Wochen sehen ob die jetztigen Maßnahmen was gebracht haben.
Die haben gesagt das die Zahlen erstmal noch weiter ansteigen können.

Deutschland im Ausnahmezustand - gewinnen wir den Kampf gegen das Coronavirus? | Video | ARD Mediathek

In der Sendung wurde auch gesagt das sowohl in Krankenhäusern als auch bei der Polizei Schutzmasken und Kleidung fehlen.
Eigentlich für ein so hoch entwickeltes und wirtschaftsstarkes Land wie Deutschland ein Armutszeugnis.
Jens Spahn arbeitet wohl mit Hochdruck daran sowas zu besorgen.
Wenn die Krise vorbei ist sollte man mal darüber nachdenken nicht mehr soviel im Ausland produzieren zu lassen.
Gerade die lebenswichtigen Sachen. Auch Medikamente.
Am besten ist wenn man jetzt schon daraus lernt. Vielleicht auch indem man einheimische Firmen dazu veranlasst ihre Produktionen umzustellen.
Trigema macht das ja schon (freiwillig). Aber das reicht wohl noch lange nicht.


----------



## seahawk (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "Der Feind" schickt neun Flugzeuge voller Ausrüstung und Experten nach Italien. Diese wurden vom italienischen Außenminister persönlich empfangen. Hilfe kommt ausschließlich von "Feindstaaten", China, Rußland und Kuba.
> Da kann man mal sehen, wie unfähig die EU ist, auf Krisen zu reagieren, überhaupt zu reagieren.
> 
> Italiener danken Russland fuer Hilfe im Kampf gegen Corona - Sputnik Deutschland



Sind halt alle nicht so richtig kapitalistisch im Gesundheitssystem, da gibt es halt Ressourcen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. März 2020)

Hat jemand die Anne Will Sendung angeschaut? Die Frau ist nicht ganz dicht.


seahawk schrieb:


> Sind halt alle nicht so richtig kapitalistisch im Gesundheitssystem, da gibt es halt Ressourcen.


Es geht eher um etwas anderes. Eine Pandemie kann man nicht nur lokal bekämpfen. Alle Länder, denen es besser geht, sollte beim Infektionsherd kämpfen, damit die Verbreitung überall abnimmt. Das hat Spahn richtig mit China gemacht und China und Russland  mit Italien. Davon profitieren alle. Viren kennen keine Grenzen oder Abschottung.

Nur Trump hat es noch nicht begriffen, allerdings hat er nach all den Versäumnissen viel zu tun,


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Anne Will Sendung angeschaut? Die Frau ist nicht ganz dicht.


Warum? Ich habe die Sendung zwei Beiträge weiter vor deinen verlinkt und mich auch darauf bezogen.


----------



## seahawk (23. März 2020)

Mal sehen was daraus wird: 

Suche nach Corona-Medikament: Europa nimmt klinische Tests auf - n-tv.de


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> auch indem man einheimische Firmen dazu veranlasst ihre Produktionen umzustellen.
> Trigema macht das ja schon (freiwillig). Aber das reicht wohl noch lange nicht.


Naja, die machen das, weil sie versuchen wollen, Produkte herzustellen für die sie jetzt Abnehmer finden. Denen sind 50% des Absatzes mit ihren regulären Produkten weggebrochen. Würden sie ihre Kleidung noch wie gewohnt verkaufen können, hätten sie ihre Produktion wahrscheinlich nicht umgestellt. Das würde unternehmerisch wenig Sinn ergeben.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2020)

Schneller Test auf neuen Corona-Erreger kommt schnell | heise online

Neue Beatmungsgeraete gesucht – Belohnung winkt, wenn's flott geht | heise online



Syrien meldet ersten Corona-Fall_03:34 Uhr_
Syrien meldet den ersten offiziellen Coronavirus-Fall. Gesundheitsminister Nizar al-Yaziji sagt den staatlichen Medien, dass "notwendige Maßnahmen" in Bezug auf die 20-jährige Frau ergriffen worden seien, die nach seinen Angaben 14 Tage lang unter Quarantäne gestellt und medizinisch untersucht werde. In den letzten Wochen gab es unbestätigte Berichte über Coronavirus-Fälle in Syrien, dessen Gesundheitssystem und Infrastruktur von neun Jahren Bürgerkrieg gezeichnet sind. Die Behörden haben bislang einen Ausbruch und Vertuschungsvorwürfe bestritten.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, die machen das, weil sie versuchen wollen, Produkte herzustellen für die sie jetzt Abnehmer finden. Denen sind 50% des Absatzes mit ihren regulären Produkten weggebrochen. Würden sie ihre Kleidung noch wie gewohnt verkaufen können, hätten sie ihre Produktion wahrscheinlich nicht umgestellt. Das würde unternehmerisch wenig Sinn ergeben.


Vielleicht sollte man alle Waffen - und Kriegsgerät-Hersteller in Deutschland dazu zwingen ihre Produktion umzustellen.
Dann machen sie mal etwas sinnvolles.



DKK007 schrieb:


> *Syrien meldet ersten Corona-Fall*
> 
> _03:34 Uhr_
> Syrien meldet den ersten offiziellen Coronavirus-Fall. Gesundheitsminister Nizar al-Yaziji sagt den staatlichen Medien, dass "notwendige Maßnahmen" in Bezug auf die 20-jährige Frau ergriffen worden seien, die nach seinen Angaben 14 Tage lang unter Quarantäne gestellt und medizinisch untersucht werde. In den letzten Wochen gab es unbestätigte Berichte über Coronavirus-Fälle in Syrien, dessen Gesundheitssystem und Infrastruktur von neun Jahren Bürgerkrieg gezeichnet sind. Die Behörden haben bislang einen Ausbruch und Vertuschungsvorwürfe bestritten.


Ich hoffe mal das es da nicht so schlimm wird. Auch in den Flüchtlingslagern und in Afrika.
Weil diese Länder noch wehrloser dagegen sind.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum? Ich habe die Sendung zwei Beiträge weiter vor deinen verlinkt und mich auch darauf bezogen.


Meine Botschaft war, dass die Frau nicht ganz dicht ist. Das stand in deinem Link wohl nicht 
Und ob das jemand angesehen hat, kann man deinem Link nicht entnehmen, deswegen die Frage 
Und, nachdem der Sachverhalt geklärt sein sollte, findest du, die Frau hat sie nicht alle mit ihren Fragen an Söder?


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Und, nachdem der Sachverhalt geklärt sein sollte, findest du, die Frau hat sie nicht alle mit ihren Fragen an Söder?


Ja manche Frage fand ich schon überflüssig. Vor allem dieses nachhaken ob es Streit zwischen Söder und Laschet gegeben hat.
In so einer Situation vollkommen Fehl am Platz.


----------



## seahawk (23. März 2020)

Corona-Krise: VW richtet sich auf Bau von Medizintechnik ein - DER SPIEGEL

Selbst als grün-linker muss ich zugeben, dass es in Krisen schon praktisch ist noch eine recht große industrielle Basis im Land zu haben.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: VW richtet sich auf Bau von Medizintechnik ein - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Selbst als grün-linker muss ich zugeben, dass es in Krisen schon praktisch ist noch eine recht große industrielle Basis im Land zu haben.



Wobei man festhalten muss dass hier nicht die Produktionsabteilung von VW umstellen wird sondern lediglich der Protobau nach Vorlagen drucken soll. Das ist besser als nichts aber auch nicht unglaublich viel.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja manche Frage fand ich schon überflüssig. Vor allem dieses nachhaken ob es Streit zwischen Söder und Laschet gegeben hat.
> In so einer Situation vollkommen Fehl am Platz.



Es geht um die Kanzlerkandidatur.
Merz und Röttgen sind weg vom Fenster. Laschet und Spahn können nun auf Staatsmann machen und haben dadurch die besten Karten.
Söder labert aber ständig davon, dass der neue CDU Vorsitzende nicht automatisch auch Kanzlerkandidat ist.
Ergo streiten sich Laschet und Söder. Söder würde aber niemals selbst auf Kanzlerkandidat machen -- geht ja immer in die Hose, wenn ein CSU Mann Ansprüche anstellt.
Ergo hofft er, dass er von den CDU Leuten gefragt wird.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um die Kanzlerkandidatur.
> Merz und Röttgen sind weg vom Fenster. Laschet und Spahn können nun auf Staatsmann machen und haben dadurch die besten Karten.
> Söder labert aber ständig davon, dass der neue CDU Vorsitzende nicht automatisch auch Kanzlerkandidat ist.
> Ergo streiten sich Laschet und Söder. Söder würde aber niemals selbst auf Kanzlerkandidat machen -- geht ja immer in die Hose, wenn ein CSU Mann Ansprüche anstellt.
> Ergo hofft er, dass er von den CDU Leuten gefragt wird.


Ja aber so ein Partei-Führungspoker hat in dieser Krise erstmal nicht zu suchen.
Die sollen ihre Machtspielchen mal besser sein lassen und zusammen arbeiten.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber so ein Partei-Führungspoker hat in dieser Krise erstmal nicht zu suchen.
> Die sollen ihre Machtspielchen mal besser sein lassen und zusammen arbeiten.



Aber gerade jetzt, in der Krise, stellst du Weichen. Jetzt zeigt sich, wer der Führungsspieler ist und wer auf der Bank sitzt.
Von Karrenbauer hast du nichts mehr gehört -- Reservebank.
Merz ist in Quarantäne -- Ausgewechselt.
Röttgen ist untergetaucht -- Tribüne.
Söder und Laschet fechtet das hinter den Kulissen aus -- meiner Meinung nach.
Und wenn die Sache durch ist, wird sich zeigen, wer von den beiden die Union ins Rennen schicken wird.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

Ja nach der Krise werden sie wohlmöglich daran bemessen wie sie die Krise "gemeistert" haben.
Aber die Krise ist so schlimm das einer alleine die sowieso nicht meistern kann.
Da muß man zusammenarbeiten und hat eigentlich keine Zeit für Machtkämpfe und Spielchen.
Da war das Hochwasser ein Witz gegen, genauso wie die Banken  - und Flüchtlingskrise.
Nicht umsonst haben sie von der größten Herausforderung seit Ende des 2. Weltkriegs gesprochen.
Das hier ist extrem schlimm für alle!


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: VW richtet sich auf Bau von Medizintechnik ein - DER SPIEGEL


 Die Frage ist, ob das Beatmungsgerät von VW dann auch eine Abschalteinrichtung hat. Patient über 80 erkannt ...


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das Beatmungsgerät von VW dann auch eine Abschalteinrichtung hat. Patient über 80 erkannt ...


Obwohl der Gedankengang böse ist, hast mir den Tag gerettet

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

Ich frage mich ja, wie die corona Zahlen bei den Flüchtlingen sind.
Gibt es da seriöse Zahlen für die Leute auf Lesbos oder in der Türkei?


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. März 2020)

Blankes Chaos heute natürlich hab ich noch kein Homeoffice


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2020)

Bei uns ist es noch besser: Ohne weitere Begründung wurde ausgerufen dass alle zusätzlichen Arbeitsmittel wie Oszis sofort wieder in die Firma zu bringen sind. Ergo Home Office für alle Entwickler wieder eingestellt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. März 2020)

Geil.


----------



## muadib (23. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 8 Tage nach Symptombeginn? Sicher? Zuletzt wurde noch diskutiert, ob man 10 Tage nach Ende der Symptome ansteckend bleibt. Inkubationszeit scheint aber wirklich stärker zu schwanken, als bislang von mir angenommen.



RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - SARS-CoV-2 Steckbrief zur Coronavirus-Krankheit-2019 (COVID-19)

Hier stand was von 8 Tagen. Allerdings war das nur eine kleine Studiengruppe und vor allem bei schweren Krankheitsverläufen könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man länger ansteckend ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

Hannover: Diebe entwenden Schutzmittel aus Klinik | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover


----------



## Duvar (23. März 2020)

Ich geb mir derweil die Kante mit meinen neuen Lieblingsgetränken Essig Honig Saft und Thymiantee. Warte noch immer aufs Resultat.
Hau mir auch täglich eine gesalzene Zitrone rein + was noch der Kühlschrank so hergibt wie Möhren Paprika etc. Das Gute ist das ich direkt mit dem Rauchen aufhören konnte ohne Probleme.
Lang lebe die Panik.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich geb mir derweil die Kante mit meinen neuen Lieblingsgetränken Essig Honig Saft und Thymiantee. Warte noch immer aufs Resultat.
> Hau mir auch täglich eine gesalzene Zitrone rein + was noch der Kühlschrank so hergibt wie Möhren Paprika etc. Das Gute ist das ich direkt mit dem Rauchen aufhören konnte ohne Probleme.
> Lang lebe die Panik.



Mach dir tarhana


----------



## Duvar (23. März 2020)

Gibt's nie bei uns. Wer weiß wann ich das das letzte Mal gegessen habe. Jetzt kann nur eine Ochsenschwanzsuppe helfen. Trinkt auch meine Drinks um gewappnet zu sein, ernährt euch gesund, hört auf mit dem Rauchen und seid körperlich bereit für einen eventuellen Kampf. Trinkt viel, schlaft genug usw.

Thymian: gesundes Kraut mit heilender Wirkung

Oxymel- Rezept, Anwendung und Wirkung


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

Wie spahn die Frage über Zwangsrekrutierung auskontert und nicht klar aufklärt :p


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gibt's nie bei uns. Wer weiß wann ich das das letzte Mal gegessen habe. Jetzt kann nur eine Ochsenschwanzsuppe helfen. Trinkt auch meine Drinks um gewappnet zu sein, ernährt euch gesund, hört auf mit dem Rauchen und seid körperlich bereit für einen eventuellen Kampf. Trinkt viel, schlaft genug usw.
> 
> Thymian: gesundes Kraut mit heilender Wirkung
> 
> Oxymel- Rezept, Anwendung und Wirkung



Ich Rauche seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr und Alkohol habe ich seit 2001 wenn es hochkommt 5 Bier getrunken ... aber Essen ist meine Leidenschaft. Gesundes ebenso wie ungesundes


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

"Nach  den strengeren Vorschriften für den Einzelhandel haben Supermarktketten  begonnen, den Einlass in Märkte stärker zu reglementieren. Unter  anderem in Nordrhein-Westfalen schreibt ein Erlass der Landesregierung  nun vor, lediglich einen Kunden pro zehn Quadratmeter Ladenfläche  zuzulassen, um die Ansteckungsgefahr mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus zu  verringern."


Ja supergute Idee die Herrschaften. Wir lassen nur noch 30 Leute gleichzeitig in den Supermarkt dass die sich nicht gegenseitig anstecken und die Menschentraube die vor der Tür dicht an dicht steht weil jeder als nächster rein will blenden wir mal aus.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

bekommen eigentlich die Pflegekräfte, Verkäufer und Co. die grad Wegen Coronakrise viel ackern und ihre Gesundheit riskieren -> Bonuszahlungen und  Steuererleichterungen oder sind das keine Leistungsträger  ?


Deren Überstunden werden hochknallen, da freut sich nur Finanzamt.

Nach der Krise werden bestimmt einige aufhören.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja supergute Idee die Herrschaften. Wir lassen nur noch 30 Leute gleichzeitig in den Supermarkt dass die sich nicht gegenseitig anstecken und die Menschentraube die vor der Tür dicht an dicht steht weil jeder als nächster rein will blenden wir mal aus.



Keine Sorge, draußen musst du ebenfalls ordentlich Abstand halten.
Ist bei und bei Edeka bereits seit letzter Woche so. Nur noch maximal 70 Leute im Laden, der Rest steht draußen. Die haben extra Security eingestellt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Merkel-Regime läßt dringend benötigte Ausrüstung nicht ins Land.
*** schaffen das... alleine: Deutschland verweigert chinesische Hilfe – trotz Notlage — RT Deutsch[/URL]


Die Regime Polens, Tschechiens und der Türkei haben chinesische Hilfsgüter für Italien gestohlen, um sie selbst zu verwenden. Dabei bekommen auch sie Hilfe aus China.
*** Polen und Tschechien beschlagnahmen chinesische Hilfe fuer Italien — RT Deutsch[/URL]






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=05KgQhZuBQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

...na hoffentlich kommen alle Läden auf diese Idee.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...na hoffentlich kommen alle Läden auf diese Idee.




Dann gibt es  langeWarteschlange und dazu etwas Panik und Gewalt


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

Wahrscheinlich stellenweise schon, ja.

Dann gehe ich ab jetzt halt nur noch zu Zeiten einkaufen wo sonst kein Mensch Bock drauf hat. So 20 Minuten vor Ladenschluss oder so - oder (speziell im Saarland möglich) um 12 Uhr, denn auch in der Krise gilt hier "um 12 werd gess" und die Läden sind fast leer.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. März 2020)

Mal gucken, in meinem Umfeld gibt es 4 Supermärkte. (alle gleiche Hauptstraße)


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Merkel-Regime läßt dringend benötigte Ausrüstung nicht ins Land.
> *** schaffen das... alleine: Deutschland verweigert chinesische Hilfe – trotz Notlage — RT Deutsch[/URL]



Bitte keine Fake News verteilen.


----------



## Mahoy (23. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bitte keine Fake News verteilen.



Du verlangst das Unmögliche; zumindest was den verrückten Vogel angeht.  

Einfach ignorieren ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bitte keine Fake News verteilen.


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-03/21/c_138902812.htm

Dann verrate mir doch, warum es keine News zu Hilfsgütern aus China gibt? Denn brauchen tun wir das Zeug:
Corona-Krise: Hersteller von Schutzkleidung greift Jens Spahn an - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Xi says solidarity, cooperation most powerful weapon against public health crises - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Zeig mir mal den Satz, in dem steht, dass Merkel die Hilfe ablehnt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Ich will die News lesen, daß die Ausrüstung kommt. Die gibts aber nicht. Von daher ist es auch keine Fake News, sondern die traurige Wahrheit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich will die News lesen, daß die Ausrüstung kommt.


Du musst einfach von den Klatschblättern mit den Clickbaitartikeln weg die irgendwas mit Merkel ist Schuld schreiben dass die ganzen Affen draufklicken und Einnahmen generieren.

Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Schutzausruestung wird unter Polizeischutz ausgeliefert - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich will die News lesen, daß die Ausrüstung kommt. Die gibts aber nicht. Von daher ist es auch keine Fake News, sondern die traurige Wahrheit.



Wo ist die Quelle, dass China überhaupt Ausrüstung schicken will?
Ich finde es jedenfalls interessant, dass ein Artikel sich selbst als Quelle angibt.
Wenn die Bild eine Meldung raushaut und als Quelle die Bild nennt, nenne ich das suspekt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

Vorsicht, solche Logiken könnten zur Erkenntnis führen, dass diese Artikel völliger Bullshit sind. Das passt nicht ins "Merkel-ist-an-allem-Schuld"-Weltbild.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du musst einfach von den Klatschblättern mit den Clickbaitartikeln weg die irgendwas mit Merkel ist Schuld schreiben dass die ganzen Affen draufklicken und Einnahmen generieren.
> 
> Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Schutzausruestung wird unter Polizeischutz ausgeliefert - DER SPIEGEL


Es steht hier aber, daß nichts zu holen ist:
Corona-Krise: Hersteller von Schutzkleidung greift Jens Spahn an - DER SPIEGEL

Schutzausruestung: Warten auf die Masken | ZEIT ONLINE

Das mit den Zehn Millionen Masken ist wohl nur eine Behauptung des Ministers.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist die Quelle, dass China überhaupt Ausrüstung schicken will?
> Ich finde es jedenfalls interessant, dass ein Artikel sich selbst als Quelle angibt.
> Wenn die Bild eine Meldung raushaut und als Quelle die Bild nennt, nenne ich das suspekt.


Alles im bösen RT-Artikel.
Xi says solidarity, cooperation most powerful weapon against public health crises - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Annahme verweigert - GERMAN-FOREIGN-POLICY.com


----------



## Poulton (23. März 2020)

Ab morgen in Thüringen gültig: https://www.tmasgff.de/fileadmin/us...323_Erlass_Post_Lieferdienste_Ergaenzugen.pdf



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich will die News lesen, daß die Ausrüstung kommt.


Und ich würde gerne die News lesen, dass einem ab morgen Thüringer Bratwürste entgegenfliegen, Sparanus einer ordentlichen Arbeit nachgeht und man im gelobten Land ist.


----------



## AlphaMale (23. März 2020)

Habe heute erfahren , das "die Supermärkte" neue Auflagen/Regeln/ Wegweisungen erhalten haben (Niedersachsen):

Bei meinem Penny Markt nebenan gilt ab heute:

Max. 10 Kunden zugleich im Markt, es muss zwingend ein Einkaufswagen mit reingenommen werden (es stehen nur noch 10 rum). Wer ohne reingeht, kriegt glatt nen verbalen Einlauf von der Filialleitung (die Nerven liegen schon bissel blank)

Als ich vorhin noch beim Rewe und Lidl war, nix davon. Nur ein "Laber/Husten/Niesen-Sprühschutz" vor der Kasse.

Scheint also keine Einheitlichkeit zu geben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Heute zwei Rollen Klopapier (99 Cent, in Papiertüte) und eine Packung Taschentücher (1,59) im Supermarkt erstanden.


----------



## Redrudi (23. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> bekommen eigentlich die Pflegekräfte, Verkäufer und Co. die grad Wegen Coronakrise viel ackern und ihre Gesundheit riskieren -> Bonuszahlungen und  Steuererleichterungen oder sind das keine Leistungsträger  ?



Pflegekräfte, die derzeit Corona-Patienten behandeln, sollen 185 Euro pauschal pro Tag zusätzlich erhalten....um deine Frage zu beantworten


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Annahme verweigert - GERMAN-FOREIGN-POLICY.com


Ne tolle "Quelle" hast Du da. Womit kommst Du als nächstes an? Mit dem Kopp-Verlag?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ne tolle "Quelle" hast Du da. Womit kommst Du als nächstes an? Mit dem Kopp-Verlag?


Das Problem ist, daß es sonst überhaupt keine News zu dieser Sache gibt. Und keine News heißt in diesem Falle schlechte News. Das kann man sich denken. Wie hat denn nun die Bundesregierung auf das chinesische Angebot reagiert?

So rum funktionierts offenbar mit der Berichterstattung:
Coronavirus: Bundesregierung schickt weitere Hilfslieferung nach China | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und keine News heißt in diesem Falle schlechte News.



Es könnte natürlich sein, dass es einfach gar nichts gibt worüber es sich zu berichten lohnen würde wenn man kein sensationsgeiler Klatschblogbetreiber ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Die Quelle ist aber die chinesische Nachrichtenagentur selbst. Es läßt sich nicht wegargumentieren, daß das Angebot gemacht wurde. Darüber haben die Medien zu berichten!

PS: Ich poste den Link jetzt auf Facebook und hoffe, daß ein Faktencheck stattfindet. Eher unwahrscheinlich, aber wer weiß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMVPLFWjYPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

Und kennst du die Details des Angebotes (wo der der das Angebot gemacht haben will behauptet dass ers gemacht hat)?
Kannst du einschätzen welche Konditionen mit wem sollten verhandelt werden?

Ohne all das zu wissen ist eine Entscheidungsbildung schlicht nicht möglich (bzw. wenn mans doch tut einfältig). Wir wissen effektiv rein garnichts was da hinter den Kulissen genau läuft und was nicht. Entsprechend ist es völlig vermessen, in die eine oder andere Richtung wertende Urteile bilden zu wollen. Das dient rein dem Klickbait von Sensationsbloggern und Bildzeitungen. Ärzte hassen diesen Trick.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entsprechend ist es völlig vermessen, in die eine oder andere Richtung wertende Urteile bilden zu wollen.


Die News steht jetzt erstmal im Raum und solange die Bundesregierung sich zum Angebot und/oder den Vorwürfen nicht äußert, ist sie in meinen Augen als wahr zu betrachten.
Aber Maduro soll sowas ins Land lassen:
https://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm35947461


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9RKReLDjbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß es sonst überhaupt keine News zu dieser Sache gibt. Und keine News heißt in diesem Falle schlechte News.



Es gibt auch keine News darüber, dass endlich das Heilmittel ausgerollt würde, welches die Weißen Hexen von Atlantis vorgestern schon fertig geköchelt haben und das neben COVID-19 auch gestörte Verdauung, vorzeitige Ejakulation und kalte Füße heilt. Das kann nichts Gutes bedeuten!  



> So rum funktionierts offenbar mit der Berichterstattung:
> Coronavirus: Bundesregierung schickt weitere Hilfslieferung nach China | ZEIT ONLINE



Für dich ist das vermutlich etwas anstrengender als für den Durchschnitt, aber überlegen wir doch mal: Wenn Deutschland Hilfslieferungen nach China schickt und diese dort angenommen werden, bedeutet das, dass wir Material übrig haben und China es gebrauchen kann. Was also sollte China uns nun liefern wollen oder können, was dort nicht viel dringender benötigt würde?


----------



## Elistaer (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist aber die chinesische Nachrichtenagentur selbst. Es läßt sich nicht wegargumentieren, daß das Angebot gemacht wurde. Darüber haben die Medien zu berichten!



Die Chinesische Nachrichtenagentur hat das gesagt ist ja ganz toll, die hat auch gesagt das der Virus durch Amerikanische Agenten in das Land gebracht wurde. 

Die Nachrichtenagentur in China ist ein Staatliches Unternehmen und steht unter direkter Kontrolle durch den Geheimdienst und dessen Kontrolle. Es dürfen nur Nachrichten gebracht werden die dem Regime nicht schaden. 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (23. März 2020)

Unser Rewe hier lässt seit heute auch nur noch maximal 200 Leute gleichzeitig rein. Der ist von der Größe her quasi ein WalMart in spe und war drinnen dementsprechend leer gefegt. Eine Schlange gab es zwar, aber man stand nur ca. 5min.
Kaufland wiederum (genauso riesig hier) kontrolliert gar nicht.

Kaufland hatte Küchenrolle, Rewe konnte heute nicht mehr sagen, wann neues Klopapier angeliefert werden kann.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keine News darüber, dass endlich das Heilmittel ausgerollt würde, welches die Weißen Hexen von Atlantis vorgestern schon fertig geköchelt haben und das neben COVID-19 auch gestörte Verdauung, vorzeitige Ejakulation und kalte Füße heilt. Das kann nichts Gutes bedeuten!
> 
> 
> 
> Für dich ist das vermutlich etwas anstrengender als für den Durchschnitt, aber überlegen wir doch mal: Wenn Deutschland Hilfslieferungen nach China schickt und diese dort angenommen werden, bedeutet das, dass wir Material übrig haben und China es gebrauchen kann. Was also sollte China uns nun liefern wollen oder können, was dort nicht viel dringender benötigt würde?


Das heißt nur, daß in China ein Virus um sich ging, hier aber nicht.




Elistaer schrieb:


> Die Chinesische Nachrichtenagentur hat das gesagt ist ja ganz toll, die hat auch gesagt das der Virus durch Amerikanische Agenten in das Land gebracht wurde.
> 
> Die Nachrichtenagentur in China ist ein Staatliches Unternehmen und steht unter direkter Kontrolle durch den Geheimdienst und dessen Kontrolle. Es dürfen nur Nachrichten gebracht werden die dem Regime nicht schaden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


Überall kommt die Hilfe an, nur hier nicht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. März 2020)

Ich sags nochmal ohne auf die Aluhüte hier einzugehen: China macht nichts umsonst.

Kann man, sofern man ernsthaft daran interessiert ist und glaubwürdige Quellen konsumiert, wunderbar in Afrika verfolgen.


----------



## muadib (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Nach  den strengeren Vorschriften für den Einzelhandel haben Supermarktketten  begonnen, den Einlass in Märkte stärker zu reglementieren. Unter  anderem in Nordrhein-Westfalen schreibt ein Erlass der Landesregierung  nun vor, lediglich einen Kunden pro zehn Quadratmeter Ladenfläche  zuzulassen, um die Ansteckungsgefahr mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus zu  verringern."
> 
> 
> Ja supergute Idee die Herrschaften. Wir lassen nur noch 30 Leute gleichzeitig in den Supermarkt dass die sich nicht gegenseitig anstecken und die Menschentraube die vor der Tür dicht an dicht steht weil jeder als nächster rein will blenden wir mal aus.



Vielleicht will man mit der Zugangsbeschränkung auch verhindern, dass zu viele Waren gekauft werden.

Zumindest dieser Quelle nach, könnte es mit dem Toilettenpapier bald eng werden, da das Altpapier nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge weiterverarbeitet wird.

Auswirkung geschlossener Wertstoffhoefe: Wir brauchen mehr Altpapier - taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ab morgen in Thüringen gültig: https://www.tmasgff.de/fileadmin/us...323_Erlass_Post_Lieferdienste_Ergaenzugen.pdf
> 
> 
> Und ich würde gerne die News lesen, dass einem ab morgen Thüringer Bratwürste entgegenfliegen, Sparanus einer ordentlichen Arbeit nachgeht und man im gelobten Land ist.


Ist das jetzt Anti Bundeswehr oder Anti Studenten hmm


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Zumindest dieser Quelle nach, könnte es mit dem Toilettenpapier bald eng werden, da das Altpapier nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge weiterverarbeitet wird.


Wenn das so kommt stellt die Industrie auf primären Zellstoff um. Dann kostet das Klopapier das dreifache aber aktuell würden die Leute es wahrscheinlich noch kaufen wenns das 30-fache kosten würde.^^


----------



## seahawk (23. März 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Die Chinesische Nachrichtenagentur hat das gesagt ist ja ganz toll, die hat auch gesagt das der Virus durch Amerikanische Agenten in das Land gebracht wurde.



Sicherlich die glaubwürdigste Erklärung für den Ausbruch. Wenn die USA dann plötzlich ein Medikament haben, dürfte das auch bestätigt sein.


----------



## muadib (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das so kommt stellt die Industrie auf primären Zellstoff um. Dann kostet das Klopapier das dreifache aber aktuell würden die Leute es wahrscheinlich noch kaufen wenns das 30-fache kosten würde.^^



Irgendwann in ferner Zukunft, wenn jemand untersucht, warum Deutschland den dritten Weltkrieg begonnen hat, wird man sehen, dass Deutschland im Rahmen der Operation "Zewa" die Nachbarländer überfallen hat, um sich deren Toilettenpapiervorräte zu sichern.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> lediglich einen Kunden pro zehn Quadratmeter Ladenfläche  zuzulassen, um die Ansteckungsgefahr mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus zu  verringern


In Österreich wurden die Kassenbereiche vielfach mit Plexiglasscheiben abgeschottet, die Mitarbeiter tragen Handschuhe, z.T. auch normale OP Masken. 
Ansonsten gibt es Großflächige Aufkleber im Kassenbereich zum einfacheren Abstand halten.
Nachdem sich der "Kaufrausch" in Österreich nach nur 2 Tagen (Freitag/Samstag vor einer Woche) schon wieder normalisiert hat, 
sind auch keine Kundenobergrenzen und Securitys in/vor den Geschäften mehr notwendig.
Ich hoffe das sich dies bei euch in Deutschland auch normalisiert. 
Spätestens dann, wenn die Menschen merken, dass die Regale am nächsten Tag eh wieder voll sind, sollte sich das wieder einspielen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> denn auch in der Krise gilt hier "um 12 werd gess" und die Läden sind fast leer.


Ist auch bei uns so. Von 7:30 bis 9 Uhr sollen in Österreich darüber hinaus 
nur die älteren Menschen und Risikogruppen einkaufen, der Rest erst später.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann verrate mir doch, warum es keine News zu Hilfsgütern aus China gibt? Denn brauchen tun wir das Zeug





Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist die Quelle, dass China überhaupt Ausrüstung schicken will?





Mahoy schrieb:


> Was also sollte China uns nun liefern wollen oder können, was dort nicht viel dringender benötigt würde?


Österreichs AUA hat von gestern auf heute mit zwei Boeing 777 medizinische Schutzausrüstung aus China eingeflogen.
Die Maschinen landeten heute Nachmittag in Wien-Schwechat. Das Material ist hauptsächlich für die Hotspots 
Tirol und Südtirol/Norditalien gedacht und wird am Dienstag mit einem Armee-Konvoi weitertransportiert.
ORF



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal ohne auf die Aluhüte hier einzugehen: China macht nichts umsonst.


Stimmt. Österreich hat das Zeugs sicher nicht geschenkt bekommen und wird dafür mit Cash bezahlen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal ohne auf die Aluhüte hier einzugehen: China macht nichts umsonst.
> 
> Kann man, sofern man ernsthaft daran interessiert ist und glaubwürdige Quellen konsumiert, wunderbar in Afrika verfolgen.



Natürlich macht China nichts umsonst. Das tut kein Staat. Auch Chinas Engagement in Afrika ist nicht uneigennützig, die Abkommen sind entgegen vieler Propagandabehauptungen aber im Schnitt auch nicht unfairer oder luftabschnürender als das, was die Staaten da unten in der Regel von IWF und Weltbank "angeboten" bekommen. Von den achso fairen Freihandelsabkommen mit westlichen Industriestaaten ganz zu schweigen.

German Foreign Policy, so gerne ich es auch hin und wieder lese, hat hier aber auch einen Bock geschossen. Dass es bis dato keine Zusage zu dem sehr sehr vagen Angebot Chinas (im Grunde war das ja mehr eine außenpolitische Platitüde) gegeben hat, ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Skandal. Sowas muss mehr konkretisiert werden. Zumal das diplomatische Parkett zwischen der EU-Führungsmacht Deutschland und China deutlich glatter ist als zwischen China und Italien, das ja bereits bei der One Belt One Road Initiative mitmacht oder halt sonstigen, eher kleinen Playern.


----------



## Lotto (23. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Habe heute erfahren , das "die Supermärkte" neue Auflagen/Regeln/ Wegweisungen erhalten haben (Niedersachsen):
> 
> Bei meinem Penny Markt nebenan gilt ab heute:
> 
> ...



Hier auch, aber es dürfen 50 Einkaufswagen gleichzeitig rein. Zusätzlich darf man nur noch alleine rein, d.h. bei Paaren muss einer draussen warten. Das mit der Einkaufwagenpflicht machen sie um die Anzahl an Kunden zu überblicken.
An der Fleischtheke erstmal gleich übelst angeschauzt worden, obwohl ich hinter der extra aufgestellten Absperrung stand, weil laut der Verkäuferin mein Kopf über die Absperrung ragte ( wtf).

Ansonsten sahen viele Regale so aus als würden wir kurz vorm Krieg stehen. Da wurde am Wochenende richtig leergeräumt. Außer den üblichen Verdächtigen (Papier in allen Formen, Mehl, Reis, etc.) fehlen mittlerweile auch so exotischere Dinge wie Kokosraspeln, Nüsse, Knäckebrot,... Die hinter mir hat erstmal das Gefrierfach mit dem Gemüse geplündert. Geschätzt 25 Iglo-Pakete aufm Band.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. März 2020)

Hier werden jetzt Konserven eingeteilt alles andere kannste noch Hamstern, sofern man Hamster ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Alles im bösen RT-Artikel.
> Xi says solidarity, cooperation most powerful weapon against public health crises - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> Annahme verweigert - GERMAN-FOREIGN-POLICY.com



Jo, hab ich auch gelesen. Ein Portal, das von Kommunisten betrieben wird, Leute, die das chinesische System super finden, berichten was.
Die sind aber die einzigen, die das berichten. Macht sonst keiner.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist aber die chinesische Nachrichtenagentur selbst. Es läßt sich nicht wegargumentieren, daß das Angebot gemacht wurde. Darüber haben die Medien zu berichten!



Welche chinesische Nachrichtenagentur? Wo ist der Original Bericht? Wo ist die Verifizierung der Quelle? Wo ist der Hinweis auf eine andere Quelle?
Wenn die Chinesen Hilfsgütern senden wollen und Deutschland das ablehnt, wieso berichten dann nicht andere Nachrichtenagenturen davon? Oder sind die alle gekauft?


----------



## Godslayer666 (23. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Nach  den strengeren Vorschriften für den Einzelhandel haben Supermarktketten  begonnen, den Einlass in Märkte stärker zu reglementieren. Unter  anderem in Nordrhein-Westfalen schreibt ein Erlass der Landesregierung  nun vor, lediglich einen Kunden pro zehn Quadratmeter Ladenfläche  zuzulassen, um die Ansteckungsgefahr mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus zu  verringern."
> 
> 
> Ja supergute Idee die Herrschaften. Wir lassen nur noch 30 Leute gleichzeitig in den Supermarkt dass die sich nicht gegenseitig anstecken und die Menschentraube die vor der Tür dicht an dicht steht weil jeder als nächster rein will blenden wir mal aus.




Lieber so, als wenn man dann Zustände wie im örtlichen Leipziger Rewe bei mir um die Ecke hat, wo du über Haferflocken, Eier, Kaffeweißer bis hin zum geliebten Toilettenpapier gar nichts mehr bekommst, wenn du nicht glei Früh am morgen Spalier stehst und am besten schon vorher den Lieferwagen überfällst.
War vorhin um 18:00 Uhr dort einkaufen und da stand nur ich draußen und musste warten bis ich rein durfte, von Menschenansammlung war da keine Spur und das ohne Security.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich auch gelesen. Ein Portal, das von Kommunisten betrieben wird, Leute, die das chinesische System super finden, berichten was.
> [...]



Das ist aber eine arge Verkürzung.


----------



## Duvar (23. März 2020)

Aus dem Jahre 2015 YouTube


----------



## Poulton (23. März 2020)

Thueringer Zahnaerzte fordern klare Anweisungen waehrend Corona-Pandemie | MDR.DE


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEvo5g4X6sE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 das gibts echt nicht oft.


----------



## muadib (23. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich auch gelesen. Ein Portal, das von Kommunisten betrieben wird, Leute, die das chinesische System super finden, berichten was.
> Die sind aber die einzigen, die das berichten. Macht sonst keiner.



Wenn ich die Wikipedia Definition von Kommunismus nehme, habe ich den Eindruck, dass es kein einziges kommunistisches Land auf dieser Welt gibt.


----------



## Poulton (23. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wikipedia Definition von Kommunismus nehme, habe ich den Eindruck, dass es kein einziges kommunistisches Land auf dieser Welt gibt.


Erzähl das mal gelernten Westdeutschen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

Wenn das bundesweit so aussieht, wäre es ja kein Wunder, dass die Neuinfektionszahlen, die dem RKI elektronisch gemeldet werden (also über das amtliche Meldesystem bestätigter Infektionen), leicht zurückgehen...

In Bremer Laboren fehlen Covid-19-Tests - buten un binnen

(tl;dr: medizinische Labore, in denen die Tests ausgewertet werden, sitzen z.T. auf dem Trockenen, was die für die Tests notwendigen Ingredenzien angeht)


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. März 2020)

@duvar:
Was hat jetzt eigentlich der Test ergeben?


----------



## muadib (23. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn das bundesweit so aussieht, wäre es ja kein Wunder, dass die Neuinfektionszahlen, die dem RKI elektronisch gemeldet werden (also über das amtliche Meldesystem bestätigter Infektionen), leicht zurückgehen...
> 
> In Bremer Laboren fehlen Covid-19-Tests - buten un binnen
> 
> (tl;dr: medizinische Labore, in denen die Tests ausgewertet werden, sitzen z.T. auf dem Trockenen, was die für die Tests notwendigen Ingredenzien angeht)



Da die Anzahl der Tests so stark limitiert ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Anzahl der Menschen, die im Krankenhaus wegen Atemwegserkrankungen behandelt werden müssen, eine besser Aussage über die Zahl der Infektionen liefert, da ein gewisser Prozentsatz immer auf intensive medizinische Betreuung angewiesen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man wird erst in ca 2  Wochen sehen ob die jetztigen Maßnahmen was gebracht haben.



Weswegen wir jetzt eigentlich Maßnahmen ergreifen sollten, die für das angemessen sind, was wir in 2 Wochen bei aktueller Entwicklung erwarten...
Stattdessen ergreifen wir Maßnahmen auf Grundlage der Infektionsrate vor 2 Wochen, weil wir deren Auswirkung heute sehen.



> Jens Spahn arbeitet wohl mit Hochdruck daran sowas zu besorgen.



JETZT fühle ich mich besser.




seahawk schrieb:


> Sind halt alle nicht so richtig kapitalistisch im Gesundheitssystem, da gibt es halt Ressourcen.



Eigentlich eher nicht. Zwar sind sie nicht durch Gewinnmaximierung zur Unterversorgung gezwungen, dafür haben sie normalerweise verglichen mit uns einen allgemeinen Ressourcenmangel, der Ansparen schwierig macht. Das China im Moment helfen kann liegt an den enormen Zusatzanstrengungen, die sie in den letzten zwei Monaten übernommen haben und die sie jetzt nicht mehr zwingend brauchen. Bezogen auf die viel kleinere EU-Bevölkerung geht da einiges. Kuba wiederum hat, auch wenn Kapitalisten das nicht wahrhaben wollen, eines der/das beste Medizinsystem der gesamten lateinamerikanischen Welt und war schon zuvor Nettoexporteur: Mediziner gegen Devisen ist eine wichtige Einkommensquelle für das Land, wobei aber im letzten Jahr der Hauptpartner Venezuela (Mediziner gegen Öl) praktisch entfallen ist. So hat Kuba jetzt Überkapazitäten, die sie sowieso im Ausland anbieten möchten - und Europa kann zahlen. (Südamerika hätte es eigentlich VIEL nötiger.)
Einzig bei Russland ist mir nicht ganz klar, woher die Freizügigkeit kommt. Deren Medizinsystem ist eigentlich nicht überragend und auch wenn Geographie und Lage des Landes die Infektion verlangsamen, müssten die sich eigentlich auf massive Probleme vorbereiten, sobald es in den Metropolen losgeht.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei man festhalten muss dass hier nicht die Produktionsabteilung von VW umstellen wird sondern lediglich der Protobau nach Vorlagen drucken soll. Das ist besser als nichts aber auch nicht unglaublich viel.



Das könnte gar nicht mal sowenig sein. Die entscheidende Medizintechnik ist ziemlich klein, VW braucht rapidprototyping Anlagen für relativ große Objekte. Möglich, dass die in einem Durchgang Dutzende Replikate eines Bauteils gleichzeitig fertigen und bei entsprechend niedrigerer Bauhöhe schaffen sie mehrere Durchgänge am Tag, wenn sie sonst auf "1 großes Teil nach 30 h" dimensioniert hatten. Dazu kommt ein Produktionsvorbereitungsteam, dass sämtliche Prinzipien der Massenfertigung kennt und vermutlich auch dafür Testaufbauten erstellen kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Aber gerade jetzt, in der Krise, stellst du Weichen. Jetzt zeigt sich, wer der Führungsspieler ist und wer auf der Bank sitzt.
> Von Karrenbauer hast du nichts mehr gehört -- Reservebank.
> Merz ist in Quarantäne -- Ausgewechselt.
> Röttgen ist untergetaucht -- Tribüne.
> ...



Weichen stellen in der Krise bringt nichts. Man muss erfolgereich Weichen stellen. Merz hat sich da ganz rausgekegelt, Spahn hat von daher schonmal komplett verloren, alles merkelnahe sowieso. Aus dieser Krise kann man nicht mit einer guten Bilanz herausgehen und selbst im Punkt "Macher" zieht denen Söder die Butter vom Brot, weil Bayern früher betroffen war und jetzt den 24h-Vorreiter spielen kann. Untertauchen wir Rötgen und, soweit ich das mitbekomme (nämlich gar nicht) auch Laschet ist der beste Plan B und dann kann man gegebenenfalls beim Wiederaufbau auftauchen und punkten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das Beatmungsgerät von VW dann auch eine Abschalteinrichtung hat. Patient über 80 erkannt ...



Aber nicht zwischen 15 und 20 °C.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, wie die corona Zahlen bei den Flüchtlingen sind.
> Gibt es da seriöse Zahlen für die Leute auf Lesbos oder in der Türkei?



Gar keine. Allerdings scheinen sie bislang echt noch Glück gehabt zu haben. Die Türkei war bislang allgemein schwach getroffen, meldet jetzt 1240 Infizierte. Es hilft vermutlich, wenn man sich mit allen Nachbarn zofft 
Auf Lesbos wurden seit Öffnung der türkischen Grenzen die Neuankömmlinge separat gesammelt. Das könnte sich als verdammt wertvoll erweisen, denn damit ist die große Masse der Flüchtlinge seit mehreren Wochen isoliert bzw. hat nur noch zu den Einheimischen Kontakt. Die wiederum werden kaum noch von draußen besucht, weil keiner Urlaub in einem Flüchtlingslager macht => zufällige Abschottung, die scheinbar bislang gehalten hat. Leider wird das afaik nicht von der Regierung verstärkt und der Personenverkehr zu den Inseln komplett unterbrochen. Stattdessen haben die sich letzte Woche noch mit der orthodoxen Kirche gezofft, ob man Gottesdienste samt Kommunion(!) denn nun wirklich verbieten muss. Und nicht wenige der Gläubigen waren der Meinung, mit Gottes Hilfe sind sie ausreichend geschützt  

Das ist ein Pulverfass, das nur auf die Lunte wartet. (Aktuell 695 offiziell Infizierte...)




muadib schrieb:


> RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - SARS-CoV-2 Steckbrief zur Coronavirus-Krankheit-2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> Hier stand was von 8 Tagen. Allerdings war das nur eine kleine Studiengruppe und vor allem bei schweren Krankheitsverläufen könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man länger ansteckend ist.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja supergute Idee die Herrschaften. Wir lassen nur noch 30 Leute gleichzeitig in den Supermarkt dass die sich nicht gegenseitig anstecken und die Menschentraube die vor der Tür dicht an dicht steht weil jeder als nächster rein will blenden wir mal aus.



Auf Parkplätzen ist meistens mehr Platz für Abstände als in Läden. Außerdem kann da jeder selbst entscheiden - wirst du im Laden angerempelt, bis du ausgeliefert. Und das gilt ganz besonders für die Mitarbeiter, von denen wir alle hoffen, dass sie auch nächste Woche noch gesund genug sind für unsere Versorgung.

Hat eigentlich AKK47 schon einen Plan B für die Bevölkerungsversorgung vorbereitet? Eigentlich sollten bei den jetzigen Zuständen alle Soldaten in kleinen Gruppen in den Kasernen isoliert werden, damit in 2-3 Wochen eine Truppe aus garantiert nicht ansteckenden Leuten zusammenstellen kann, die Notfalls ein in sich geschlossenes, bundesweites Logistiknetz betreiben können.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> *** — RT Deutsch[/URL]
> *** — RT Deutsch[/URL]



Fake-News zur Coronakrise: EU: Viele Virus-Luegen kommen aus Russland - n-tv.de


Hör auf, den Scheiß auch noch zu verbreiten. RT ist ein DESinformationsmedium erster Güte. Da kannst du genauso gut direkt Blogs von Verschwörungstheoretikern posten, die Chance auf Fakten ist bei beiden ungefähr gleich groß.
(Was nicht heißt, dass sie Null ist. Eine gute VT enthält genug Wahrheit, um sich rausreden zu können. Aber zum wissen, was Wahrheit und was Schrott ist, braucht man andere Quellen und wenn man die hat, braucht man keine Lebenszeit mehr auf RT zu verschwenden.)



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß es sonst überhaupt keine News zu dieser Sache gibt.



Es gibt auch keine News zur Alienlandungen in Novosibirsk. Und zur Ausschüttung von 8 Milliarden Euro an jeden Bundesbürger auch nicht. Wenn es eine News einfach nicht gibt, kann auch kein seriöses Medium drüber berichten, ist halt so. Und Putins Propagandasender hat so oft erfundenen Scheiß verbreitet, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer weiteren Falschmeldung wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist, als die einer investigativen journalistischen Leistung. Genaugenommen ist letzteres beinahe auszuschließen, denn der Verein hat nicht einmal ein eigenes Korrespondentennetzwerk, dass etwas herausfinden könnte, was kein anderer weiß. Deren einzige exklusive Quelle sind Märchen, die direkt aus dem Kreml kommen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Für dich ist das vermutlich etwas anstrengender als für den Durchschnitt, aber überlegen wir doch mal: Wenn Deutschland Hilfslieferungen nach China schickt und diese dort angenommen werden, bedeutet das, dass wir Material übrig haben und China es gebrauchen kann. Was also sollte China uns nun liefern wollen oder können, was dort nicht viel dringender benötigt würde?



China liefert mittlerweile alles mögliche. Aber primär nach Italien.
Die allgemeine Versorgungslage ist global so schnell im Wandel, dass jemand von Lieferant auf Hilfsbedürftiger und zurück in weniger als einer Woche switchen kann.




muadib schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wikipedia Definition von Kommunismus nehme, habe ich den Eindruck, dass es kein einziges kommunistisches Land auf dieser Welt gibt.



Das hat noch nie jemanden davon abgehalten, dass "kommunistisch" als Schimpfwort an alles anzuhängen, was ihm nicht gefällt. Flame braucht kein Wissen, nicht einmal über die Bedeutung eines Wortes, wie jeder Forumsnutzer wissen sollte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf Parkplätzen ist meistens mehr Platz für Abstände als in Läden. Außerdem kann da jeder selbst entscheiden


Das setzt voraus, dass die Mehrzahl der Leute sich intelligent verhalten. Davon brauchste in aller Regel nicht auszugehen (sonst bräuchten die Läden kein Sicherheitspersonal dafür einzustellen).

Ich würde mich auch nicht in ne Menschentraube stellen wollen und natürlich gibts genug Platz das auch nicht zu müssen - wenns nicht geregelt wird und du "ungünstiges" Publikum um dich rum hast kannste dann aber 3 Stunden da stehen und wirst nie in den Markt kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. März 2020)

Heute auch ganz witzig... Ich wollte Hefe haben um saftig Pizza zu machen... Gab keine. Haben die Hamster mal auf das Verfallsdatum von frischer Hefe geschaut? 
Oder wird im Moment einfach alles gekauft, was noch im Regal steht, egal ob man es braucht?


----------



## Duvar (24. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @duvar:
> Was hat jetzt eigentlich der Test ergeben?



Noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wenn die sich morgen nicht melden rufe ich mal beim Gesundheitsamt an.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2020)

Oder die haben deinen Test auch irgendwo liegen lassen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn das bundesweit so aussieht, wäre es ja kein Wunder, dass die Neuinfektionszahlen, die dem RKI elektronisch gemeldet werden (also über das amtliche Meldesystem bestätigter Infektionen), leicht zurückgehen...
> 
> In Bremer Laboren fehlen Covid-19-Tests - buten un binnen
> 
> (tl;dr: medizinische Labore, in denen die Tests ausgewertet werden, sitzen z.T. auf dem Trockenen, was die für die Tests notwendigen Ingredenzien angeht)


Wow. In Venezuela treffen gerade 2 Million Tests ein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich auch gelesen. Ein Portal, das von Kommunisten betrieben wird, Leute, die das chinesische System super finden, berichten was.
> Die sind aber die einzigen, die das berichten. Macht sonst keiner.
> 
> 
> ...


Hier steht es doch. Besser spät als nie:
Coronavirus - China bietet Europa Hilfe an

Seriöser könnt ihr wirken, wenn ihr selbst mal Google bemüht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fake-News zur Coronakrise: EU: Viele Virus-Luegen kommen aus Russland - n-tv.de
> 
> 
> Hör auf, den Scheiß auch noch zu verbreiten. RT ist ein DESinformationsmedium erster Güte. Da kannst du genauso gut direkt Blogs von Verschwörungstheoretikern posten, die Chance auf Fakten ist bei beiden ungefähr gleich groß.
> (Was nicht heißt, dass sie Null ist. Eine gute VT enthält genug Wahrheit, um sich rausreden zu können. Aber zum wissen, was Wahrheit und was Schrott ist, braucht man andere Quellen und wenn man die hat, braucht man keine Lebenszeit mehr auf RT zu verschwenden.)


Das sagt die EU zwar, Beispiele nennt sie nicht. Danke für Ihre Mühe.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute auch ganz witzig... Ich wollte Hefe haben um saftig Pizza zu machen... Gab keine. Haben die Hamster mal auf das Verfallsdatum von frischer Hefe geschaut?
> Oder wird im Moment einfach alles gekauft, was noch im Regal steht, egal ob man es braucht?



Die Leute frieren die Hefe ein.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hier steht es doch. Besser spät als nie:
> Coronavirus - China bietet Europa Hilfe an


Und wo steht da, dass das "Merkel-Regime dringend benötigte Ausrüstung nicht ins Land lässt"? Das war doch Deine ursprüngliche Aussage. Einen Beleg dafür bist Du weiterhin schuldig.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und wo steht da, dass das "Merkel-Regime dringend benötigte Ausrüstung nicht ins Land lässt"? Das war doch Deine ursprüngliche Aussage. Einen Beleg dafür bist Du weiterhin schuldig.



Was  Verruckt-Birdman nicht begreift ist, dass das Angebot ein vergiftetes Geschenk Chinas darstellt. So nach dem Motto: "Kommt, wir helfen euch (obwohl wir selbst noch genug Probleme haben, aber inzwischen kehren wir diese viel professioneller unter den Teppich) und dafür erwähnt ihr nicht mehr, dass es unsere anfängliche Untätigkeit und Geheimniskrämerei war, durch die es überhaupt so weit gekommen ist."
Länder, denen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht, nehmen Hilfe auch unter schmutzigen Konditionen an. So weit ist Deutschland allerdings noch lange nicht und wird es womöglich auch nie sein.
Bisher haben wir hauptsächlich ein Logistik-Problem: Das Material kommt nicht überall dort an, wo es gebraucht wird. Das wird allerdings allmählich gestrafft und Nachschub ist ebenfalls bereits in Arbeit - die Meldungen, wer jetzt alles die Produktion umstellt, sollte ja jeder gelesen haben. Dass Atemmasken nicht sofort aus dem Replikator kullern, sollte dabei jedem klar sein.
Mit dem Trojanischen Pferd aus China wäre das jedoch erst einmal nichts anderes ... Bis die fernöstliche Hilfslieferung beim Einzelnen angekommen ist, trudeln dort auch unsere eigenen Mittel ein. Man hätte also nichts gewonnen, außer einer *mindestens* politischen Verbindlichkeit gegenüber China.
Und deshalb lehnt die Bundesregierung auch keine dringend benötigten Hilfsmittel ab, sondern agiert - selten genug ist das ja - absolut souverän und situationsgerecht.

Ach ja, die Sache mit dem Kommunismus: DEN Kommunismus gibt es ebenso wenig wie DEN Kapitalismus. Das ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass chinesische Staatsmedien selbstverständlich nach Noten der chinesische Regierung flöten und auswärtige Sympathisanten freudig einstimmen. Das würden sie auch unter anderen Ideologien tun. Dem Pferd muss nur der Reiter gefallen ... oder der Zügel wird straff genug gehalten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2020)

Die bösen, bösen Chinesen mit ihren vergifteten Geschenken, während die vermeintliche Solidarität innerhalb wie außerhalb EU-Europas völlig zum Erliegen kommt und sich plötzlich jeder Staat doch wieder selbst der nächste ist... Und sich ein Staat nach dem anderen als ebenfalls nicht gerade kompetent bei der Krisenbewältigung darstellt... Putzige Obsessionen.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hier steht es doch. Besser spät als nie:
> Coronavirus - China bietet Europa Hilfe an



Und wo steht da jetzt drin, dass Merkel das ablehnt?



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die bösen, bösen Chinesen mit ihren vergifteten Geschenken, während die vermeintliche Solidarität innerhalb wie außerhalb EU-Europas völlig zum Erliegen kommt und sich plötzlich jeder Staat doch wieder selbst der nächste ist... Und sich ein Staat nach dem anderen als ebenfalls nicht gerade kompetent bei der Krisenbewältigung darstellt... Putzige Obsessionen.



Das ist doch eine falsche Annahme. Immerhin hat Deutschland erkrankte Franzosen aufgenommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo steht da jetzt drin, dass Merkel das ablehnt?
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist doch eine falsche Annahme. Immerhin hat Deutschland erkrankte Franzosen aufgenommen.



In der Tat, davon hat man hier im Norden bisher nix gehört (oder ich zumindest nicht). Und tatsächlich wurden mittlerweile wohl auch die Exportvorbehalte bzgl. medizinischer Güter und Schutzausrüstung gelockert, die Deutschland gleich zu Anfang erst mal reingehauen hat. Das sind ja erfreuliche Signale!


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In der Tat, davon hat man hier im Norden bisher nix gehört (oder ich zumindest nicht). Und tatsächlich wurden mittlerweile wohl auch die Exportvorbehalte bzgl. medizinischer Güter und Schutzausrüstung gelockert, die Deutschland gleich zu Anfang erst mal reingehauen hat. Das sind ja erfreuliche Signale!



Wichtig ist, dass wir Italien helfen. Die sind am Ärmsten dran.
Und dass die Grenzen geschlossen sind, ist ja wichtig. Du musst die weitere Ausbreitung verhindern.
Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass das rechte Gesocks diesen Umstand schon nutzt um zu hetzen. Was ich da so bei Youtube sehe, ist echt erschütternd.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. März 2020)

Brooklyn principal dies from coronavirus complications


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass wir Italien helfen. Die sind am Ärmsten dran.
> Und dass die Grenzen geschlossen sind, ist ja wichtig. Du musst die weitere Ausbreitung verhindern.
> Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass das rechte Gesocks diesen Umstand schon nutzt um zu hetzen. Was ich da so bei Youtube sehe, ist echt erschütternd.



Na ja, die Grenzschließungen an sich werden ja von vielen Experten - zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt - auch eher als symbolische Maßnahmen betrachtet. Wichtiger dürfte sein,  eine Neueinschleppung zu verhindern, wenn die akute Krise durch ist aber noch kein flächendeckender Impfschutz/Immunität gegeben ist.

Übel ist, dass D jetzt auch das Resettlement-Programm für anerkannte Asylbewerber aus den griechischen Lagern ausgesetzt hat... Das wird auf eine Tragödie sondergleichen hinauslaufen da hinten, noch mehr, als es das sowieso schon seit Jahren ist.


----------



## Duvar (24. März 2020)

Mein Testergebnis kam eben. War negativ, hab aber noch immer schmerzen oben rum.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2020)

Da wird vieles Kopfsache sein, kann ich komplett verstehen.


----------



## Duvar (24. März 2020)

Wurde ja nicht untersucht, weil der Arzt Angst hatte wegen Corona... Wer weiß was fürn Infekt ich mit mir rumschleppe.


----------



## Poulton (24. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wurde ja nicht untersucht, weil der Arzt Angst hatte wegen Corona... Wer weiß was fürn Infekt ich mit mir rumschleppe.


Dann mit dem negativen Ergebnis nochmal zum Arzt und Test wegen anderen machen lassen, z.B. Pneumokokken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Testergebnis kam eben. War negativ, hab aber noch immer schmerzen oben rum.



Mach dir n warmes Bier und lies nicht so viel von dem ganzen Corona Mist ...


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2020)

Klosterfrau spendet 500 000 Flaschen Desinfektionsmittel | GMX


@Duvar: Gute Besserung und mach dich nicht verrückt.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass wir Italien helfen. Die sind am Ärmsten dran.
> Und dass die Grenzen geschlossen sind, ist ja wichtig. Du musst die weitere Ausbreitung verhindern.
> Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass das rechte Gesocks diesen Umstand schon nutzt um zu hetzen. Was ich da so bei Youtube sehe, ist echt erschütternd.



In Spanien geht es auch ab


----------



## Taskmaster (24. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Testergebnis kam eben. War negativ, hab aber noch immer schmerzen oben rum.



Dachte ich es mir doch. Alle anderen infrage kommenden Erkrankungen sind (so du nicht über 60 bist und/oder irgendwelche anderen Vorerkrankungen hast) harmlos.
Nervig, aber durchaus zu überleben. 

Wenn sich die eigene Gedankenwelt nicht den halben Tag mit Corona beschäftigt, ist das Leben definitiv weniger stressig.

Einfach mal Medien aus und mit einer Wärmflasche am Fußende schön ins Bett kuscheln.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Testergebnis kam eben. War negativ, hab aber noch immer schmerzen oben rum.



Freut mich, dass du da nichts hast. 
Alles andere ist Kopfsache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

*1. Das Virus:*
Gestern las ich eine vergleichende deutsche Studie über die Überlebenswahrsdcheinlichkeit von Viren auf unterschiedlichen Oberflächen. Dieses verdammte kleine Biest lebt auf Holz und Metall bis zu 9 Tage. Das ist in der Tat unangenehm für Schmiereninfektion, die wir bisher noch nicht ernst nehmen, 

*2. Strafen bei Quarantäne vergehen*
200,-€ Bussgeld bei Treffen mit mehr als zwei Personen. Wie stellt die Polizei so ein Bssgeld zu und wie verhindert sie, dabei selber die Regeln zu übertreten?
Coronavirus: NRW erlaesst Bussgeldkatalog fuer Verstoesse gegen Corona-Regeln - DER SPIEGEL

*3. Phantasien:*


Tengri86 schrieb:


> In Spanien geht es auch ab





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


USA: 24.03.2020

Am schlimmsten wird es in den USA treffen. Und sobald die im Höhepunkt angelangt sind, erfolgt der Angriff_ ( Um mal wieder ein bisschen Verschwörungstheorien mit einzubringen)._ Das ist der Grund, warum  das Virus einmal von China auch quer durch die westlicher Welt verteilte wurde. Es ist auffällig, dass es mehr oder weniger zeitgleich überall zu Ausbrüchen kam. Und zwar sehr früh. Entweder ist das Ding in China viel älter, also ein paar Wochen, oder aber, es war ein bewusster Angriff, um dem Westen seine Hilflosigkeit ohne Waren aus China zu zeigen. Quasi Handelskrieg 2.0, ohne ihn offiziell so zu nennen, sondern ihn als Virenschutzmaßnahmen zu verkleiden. Totalitäre System machen sowas. Nordkorea wäre auch ein Kandidat für eine bewusst Infizierung.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. März 2020)

*6 Millionen Schutzmasken - bestimmt für Deutschland sind offenbar in Kenia "verloren gegangen".*
FAZ

Eventuell sollte man in Zukunft nur noch Direktflüge zur Versorgung durchführen, wie Österreich von Montag auf Dienstag (Wien ->  China -> Wien),
oder bei Zwischenlandungen bzw. supranationalen Lieferketten, die Transporte polizeilich/militärisch begleiten.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 200,-€ Bussgeld bei Treffen mit mehr als zwei Personen. Wie stellt die Polizei so ein Bssgeld zu und wie verhindert sie, dabei selber die Regeln zu übertreten?


Sie stellen die Personalien fest und Du bekommst dann Post. Ist das jetzt irgendwie neu oder ungewöhnlich für Dich bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten bzw. Straftaten?


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2020)

Wenn es nach den Märkten in meinem Nahbereich geht, hat die Sammelleidenschaft der Gemeinen Deutschen Packratte (Rattus teutonica vulgaris) inzwischen von Toilettenpapier auf Mehl umgeschwenkt. Klopier gibt's wieder genug und man hat sogar eine Sortenwahl, aber bei Mehl sieht's desolat aus.

Ich hoffe nur, die Leute pudern sich damit nicht den Hintern, weil ihnen ihr Geistheiler/Homöopath/Schamane das als Mittel gegen Covid-19 empfohlen hat. Heutzutage muss man ja ernstlich mit jedem Schwachsinn rechnen ...


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn es nach den Märkten in meinem Nahbereich geht, hat die Sammelleidenschaft der Gemeinen Deutschen Packratte (Rattus teutonica vulgaris) inzwischen von Toilettenpapier auf Mehl umgeschwenkt. Klopier gibt's wieder genug und man hat sogar eine Sortenwahl, aber bei Mehl sieht's desolat aus.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, die Leute pudern sich damit nicht den Hintern, weil ihnen ihr Geistheiler/Homöopath/Schamane das als Mittel gegen Covid-19 empfohlen hat. Heutzutage muss man ja ernstlich mit jedem Schwachsinn rechnen ...



Natürlich heilt Mehl kein Corona........da hilft nur eine ordentliche Terpentin oder Petrolium-Kur, und falls man dadurch Verdauungsprobleme bekommt --> Abends noch ein schöner Kräutereinlauf...und gut ists!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, die Leute pudern sich damit nicht den Hintern, ...


Nein, damit macht man sich sein Brot selber, ißt Pfannkuchen und andere billige Dinge. Die Menschen kommen in der Krise wieder bei günstigem Leben an. Darauf ist der Einzelhandel nicht vorbereitet. Haferflocken sind auch leer, billige Nudeln  und billige Tomatensoße auch, aber das teure Zeug wird herangekarrt.

Es wäre wichtig, für Grundlebensmittel jetzt einen Preiserhöhungsstopp festzulegen. Denn was wird in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen passieren?


----------



## tdi-fan (24. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn es nach den Märkten in meinem Nahbereich geht, hat die Sammelleidenschaft der Gemeinen Deutschen Packratte (Rattus teutonica vulgaris) inzwischen von Toilettenpapier auf Mehl umgeschwenkt. Klopier gibt's wieder genug und man hat sogar eine Sortenwahl, aber bei Mehl sieht's desolat aus.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, die Leute pudern sich damit nicht den Hintern, weil ihnen ihr Geistheiler/Homöopath/Schamane das als Mittel gegen Covid-19 empfohlen hat. Heutzutage muss man ja ernstlich mit jedem Schwachsinn rechnen ...



War heute morgen im Penny bei Ladenöffnung, und wieder kein Toilettenpapier, Zewa etc über. Nur noch Windeln. Was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn ich sonst um die frühe Zeit einkaufe, bin ich meist der einzige im Geschäft - heute aber war viel los.

Ach so, Mehl war natürlich auch keins.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> War heute morgen im Penny bei Ladenöffnung.


Ladenöffnung ist der falsche Zeitpunkt. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im ernst, dass über Nacht einsortiert wird? Die Kinners mit den Waren verteilen die über den ganzen Tag im Laden. Die Frage ist, wann angeliefert wird, und das passiert natürlich auch nicht des Nachts. In meinem Hauptladen kommt Klopapier einmal in der Woche, Donnerstags um 14:00, plus minis eine Stunde.

Übrigens, alle Lebenmittelläden haben Onlinedienste. Versuche es da. Rewe, Edeka etc machen das sämtlich.


----------



## Redrudi (24. März 2020)

Ich war auch gerade und habe die letzten zwei Kistern Bier bekommen von der Sorte aus der Werbung.Puh,nochmal Glück gehabt.Fusel habe ich genug da zum nachspülen war es schon enge.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, damit macht man sich sein Brot selber, ißt Pfannkuchen und andere billige Dinge.
> Die Menschen kommen in der Krise wieder bei günstigem Leben an.



Sie könnten allerdings gerne mit handelsüblichen Mengen beim günstigen Leben ankommen, statt asozial zu bunkern und damit ihrem Nächsten den Eierpfannkuchen streitig zu machen. Jede Packung Mehl, die bei irgend jemandem auf Halde liegt und womöglich nie verbraucht wird, bevor sie verdirbt, aber für den normalen Verbrauch jemand anderem fehlt, ist eine riesengroße Sauerei.

Eine verbindliche Begrenzung der Abgabemengen, das wäre eine sinnvolle Maßnahme gewesen, während ...



> Es wäre wichtig, für Grundlebensmittel jetzt einen Preiserhöhungsstopp festzulegen. Denn was wird in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen passieren?



... ein Einfrieren der Preise gar nichts bringt. Denn entweder kommt es gar nicht zu einer Teuerung und die Maßnahme ist überflüssig, oder die Teuerung tritt ein und der Einzelhandel kann seinerseits nichts mehr einkaufen. Deutschland versorgt sich bekanntlich nicht einmal ansatzweise selbst, sondern kauft seine Lebensmittel auf dem Weltmarkt. Und der bedient diejenigen, die bereit sind, die aktuellen Preise zu zahlen und interessiert sich einen feuchten Kehricht dafür, zu welchen Preisen deutsche Händler weiterverkaufen dürfen.

So eine Maßnahme bringt nur etwas, wenn alle mitziehen würden - und zwar am selben Strang. Und da sehe ich schwarz. Treffen würde es am Ende die armen Bewohner reicher Länder und die armen Bewohner armer Länder. Letztere natürlich noch ein ganzes Stück härter, weil es nicht einmal ein soziales Auffangnetz gibt.


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass das rechte Gesocks diesen Umstand schon nutzt um zu hetzen. Was ich da so bei Youtube sehe, ist echt erschütternd.


Nicht nur Rechte, und nicht nur auf YouTube. Verschwörungstheorien/-theoretiker haben aktuell ja mal wieder Hochkonjunktur.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

https://www.rbb24.de/panorama/thema...nkschreibung-corona-verdacht-zwei-wochen.html


Man kann jetzt telefonisch 2 Wochen krankschreiben lassen.


----------



## Kindercola (24. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nicht nur Rechte, und nicht nur auf YouTube. Verschwörungstheorien/-theoretiker haben aktuell ja mal wieder Hochkonjunktur.



Muss man aufpassen das einem der Aluhut nicht vom Kopf geweht wird ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie könnten allerdings gerne mit handelsüblichen Mengen beim günstigen Leben ankommen


Was ist denn "handelsüblich"und wer definiert das? Meine Mutter hat früher Mehl auch immer in  der Zehnerkiste gekauft, weil sie sehr viel selber kochte. Die hätte in  so einer Krise auch eine handelsübliche Packung mehr genommen, also  eine zweite Kiste zuhause gehabt. Kriegsgeneration halt, die hat einmal gehungert. 

Wann hast Du letzte man Mehl  verarbeitet? Ich noch nie, ich mache keinen Kuchen, kein Brot und keine  Pfannkuchen. Wollte ich jetzt mal mit anfangen und es gab kein Mehl. Na,  dann eben nicht, gibt genug frische Lebensmittel. Und ein schöner  Eintopf ist leckerer und gesünder.

_- off topic der Unterhaltung wegen -
_


INU.ID schrieb:


> Nicht nur Rechte, und nicht nur auf YouTube.  Verschwörungstheorien/-theoretiker haben aktuell ja mal wieder  Hochkonjunktur.


Das sind überlappende Gruppen. Natürlich ist nicht jeder  Verschwörungsfritze rechtsextrem, wer aber so "dämlich" ist, auf  offensichtlichen Humbug herein zu fallen, fällt in der Regel auch auf  die einfach gesteckten "Lösungen" der Populisten rein. Ausnahmen  bestätigen wie immer die Regel.



Kindercola schrieb:


> Muss man aufpassen das einem der Aluhut nicht vom Kopf geweht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei uns gab es heute keine Aluminiumfolie mehr. Das sind ganz klar Massnahmen der Echsenregierung unserer GmbH, damit die Verdummungsstrahlen endlich bei jedem ankommen. Uhhh, ich konnte mir jetzt schon zwei Stunden keine Aluhut mehr bauen, ich glaube, es wirkt schon.

- Satire ende -


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Naja , so wie die Aktien heute abgehn  ,  ist das Schlimmste überstanden  und  Klopapier gabs auch  xD

Hab Micron letzte Woche noch bei 33 geschossen ^^ ... Schnäpchen

Man muß ja auch das Positive an soner Pandemie sehen  ,  nicht immer nur Klopapier horten  xD   
Ich kann mir nur durch Micron jetzt schon einen Zwanzigjahresvorrat kaufen  wenn benötigt  ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Naja , so wie die Aktien heute abgehn  ,  ist das Schlimmste überstanden



Das Ziel ist, dass die Leute genau das glauben um dann in der zweiten Crashwelle den Rest auch noch abzuräumen.
Crashes sind so gut wie immer immer in der Geschichte Runter-Hoch-Runter ("A-B-C"). DAX 13800 --> 8000 war runter, jetzt kommt ganz grob 8000 --> 11000 hoch und danach 11000 --> 4000 runter.

Da  die Coronakrise die Wirtschaft sehr hart getroffen hat gibts auch gar keinen fundamentalen Grund warum Börsen steigen sollten (nein, Geldbazookas sind nicht fundamental^^). Klar kommt ne Gegenbewegung jetzt nach oben nach dem harten Abverkauf, kein Index fällt 80% am Stück. Aber spätestens wenn Sommer/Herbst Quartalszahlen kommen und klar wird wie die Wirtschaft am Ar... ist kommt die zweite Abwärtswelle. Nicht ganz so schnell wie die erste aber definitiv deutlich tiefer. Schaut euch die Crashes 2007, 2000 oder von mir aus sogar 1929 an. Ist immer dasselbe.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was ist denn "handelsüblich"und wer definiert das? Meine Mutter hat früher Mehl auch immer in  der Zehnerkiste gekauft, weil sie sehr viel selber kochte. Die hätte in  so einer Krise auch eine handelsübliche Packung mehr genommen, also  eine zweite Kiste zuhause gehabt. Kriegsgeneration halt, die hat einmal gehungert.



Damals waren die Gummistiefel auch noch aus Holz und man ist in selbigen 20 Kilometer bei Schnee und Eis zur Schule gelaufen und hat die Wölfe mit dem Knüppel abgewehrt. Außerdem gab es da noch richtige Winter und manchmal war es so kalt, da musste man die erst Worte auftauen um zu hören, was gesagt wurde. Und wenn es wärmer wurde, ist man Bollerwagen gefahren und hat werktags 25 Stunden gearbeitet, nämlich die Mittagspause durch - da konnte man nämlich noch was sparen und sich dann zum Herbst einen Schnurrbart leisten! 

Spaß beiseite: Damals war damals und heute ist heute. Marktübliche Mengen sind die, die heute üblicherweise gekauft werden - im Durchschnitt. Und im Durchschnitt ist durchaus inbegriffen, dass die Kriegs- und Nachkriegsgeneration und/oder Selbstbäcker mal ein paar Päckchen Mehl oder Stück Butter mehr einkaufen. Es ist auch möglich, zur Abi-Fete das Gymnasium in Klopapier einzuwickeln etc..
Es ist aber ganz und gar nicht marktüblich, wenn sich zwei Generationen auf Schlag und exzessiv für kriegsähnliche Zustände eindecken, die womöglich nie eintreten, aber damit (nach-) kriegsähnliche Mangelzustände künstlich erzeugen.

Will sagen: Es fehlt Deutschland an gar nichts. Es ist von allem genug da. Es befindet sich lediglich neuerdings und leicht hirnentkernterweise in den Vorratsschränken von Peter Panik und Wendy Wahnsinn.



> Wann hast Du letzte man Mehl  verarbeitet? Ich noch nie, ich mache keinen Kuchen, kein Brot und keine  Pfannkuchen.



Meine Familie und ich verbrauchen im Monat durchschnittlich eine Packung, vielleicht auch anderthalb Packungen Mehl. Meine Frau bäckt gerne, ich koche gerne und rühre Soßen noch selbst an und der Junior liebt Eierpfannkuchen. Und deshalb - man höre und staune - kaufe ich im Monat durchschnittlich eine Packung Mehl. Und zwar dann, wenn ich sie brauche. Um genau zu sein, wir haben auch immer ein Pack in Reserve, das wir in dem Rhythmus ersetzen, in dem wir es angreifen müssen, weil wir es beim Einkaufen verkalkuliert haben oder weil meine Frau am Sonntag irgend ein Kuchenrezept ausgräbt, das sie unbedingt sofort ausprobieren muss.
DAS ist der "normale" Wahnsinn.

Und wenn das jeder so handhaben würde wie er es gehandhabt hat, bevor er meinte, die Vorratsempfehlung der Bundesregierung müsse sofort und auf gleich entsprochen und sicherheitshalber noch um den Faktor 10 erhöht werden, wäre das auch weiterhin problemlos möglich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist, dass die Leute genau das glauben um dann in der zweiten Crashwelle den Rest auch noch abzuräumen.


Erste sehr positive Medikamententests könnten alles ganz schnell ändern.
Die jetzigen Kurs spielen eine große Sorge wieder. Die Krise kann aber
durchaus früher beendet sein. Abwarten ....

Tenhagen sagte gesten im Spiegel, man sollte wiedeer kaufen ... Ich habe das 
auch mit angefeuert, weil ich nocnh ein wenig verkaufen muss.   




Mahoy schrieb:


> Damals waren die Gummistiefel auch noch aus Holz  und man ist in selbigen 20 Kilometer bei Schnee und Eis zur Schule  gelaufen und hat die Wölfe mit dem Knüppel abgewehrt. Außerdem gab es da  noch richtige Winter und manchmal war es so kalt, da musste man die  erst Worte auftauen um zu hören, was gesagt wurde. Und wenn es wärmer  wurde, ist man Bollerwagen gefahren und hat werktags 25 Stunden  gearbeitet, nämlich die Mittagspause durch - da konnte man nämlich noch  was sparen und sich dann zum Herbst einen Schnurrbart leisten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das kann man noch sehr viel genauer beschreiben. Ja, wir Kinder der siebzigher waren noch hart im Nehmen, gingen zu Maserpartys, konnten mit sechs Jahren von morgens bis abends ohne Smartphone und ohne Kontakt zu den Eltern überleben, führen ohne Helm freihändig durch die Einbahnstraße und aßen Regenwürmer ungekocht. Ja, so waren wir.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Familie und ich verbrauchen im Monat durchschnittlich eine  Packun


Wir fuhren früher jeden Tag im zehner Trupp mit dem Moped durch den erweiterten Landkreis, typische "Tagestouren" von Göttingen gingen zur Nordschleife, dort dann eine Zwölferkarte rum und wieder zurück. Alles ohne Autobahn, gut tausend Kilometer. Das waren dann 12h Programm und abends gab es dann, Gott habe sie selig, bei der Freundin meines besten Freundes Pfannkuchen für alle. Und wenn dann zehn hungrige Mäuler jeweils 5-6 Pfannkuchen in sich stopfen, ist ein kg Mehl am Tag weg und mehr. Was ist also "handelsüblich". Du bist nicht der Maßstab.

Und auch dir noch einmal gesagt. Wenn Dir etwas fehlt, bestell es bei Rewe online, oder einem der anderen Verdächtigen. Ist alles da, Lastwagenlieferungsweise


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten wird es in den USA. Und sobald die im Höhepunkt angelangt sind, erfolgt der Angriff ( Um mal wieder ein bischen Verschwörungstheorien mit einzubringen). Das ist der Grund, warum  das Virus einmal von China auch quer durch die westlicher Welt verteilte wurde. Es ist auffällig, dass es mehr oder weniger zeitgleich überall zu Ausbrüchen kam. Und zwar sehr früh. Entweder ist das Ding in China viel älter, also ein paar Wochen, oder aber, es war ein bewusster Angriff, um dem Westen seine Hilflosigkeit ohne Waren aus China zu zeigen. Quasi Handelskrieg 2.0, ohne ihn offiziell so zu nennen, sondern ihn als Virenschutzmaßnahmen zu verkleiden. Totalitäre System machen sowas. Nordkorea wäre auch ein Kandidat für eine bewusst Infizierung.



Keine Sorge, Donald Trump spielt das alles herunter.
Coronavirus: Donald Trump und seine fatalen Botschaften - DER SPIEGEL

Dazu passt die Aussage von Dan Patrick.
Coronavirus – US-Politiker: Senioren wuerden Leben fuer Wirtschaft riskieren


----------



## Downsampler (24. März 2020)

Das hat man davon, wenn man Klopapier hortet:

Coronakrise: Droht jetzt die Klopapierkrise 2.0? - DER SPIEGEL

YouTube


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Erste sehr positive Medikamententests könnten alles ganz schnell ändern.
> Die jetzigen Kurs spielen eine große Sorge wieder. Die Krise kann aber
> durchaus früher beendet sein. Abwarten ....



Selbst wenn morgen ein Impfstoff da ist würde das den bevorstehenden Finanzkollaps nicht mehr aufhalten - Corona ist nicht das Problem (das Problem ist eine brutale Enthebelung der Finanzmärkte und eine gigantische Blase nahezu aller Assetklassen), nur der Auslöser.

Die Nummer wird nochmal spätestens Ende des Jahres zusammenklappen, das ist (fast) so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Eine V-Umkehr der Märkte ("zurück auf normal") hat es nach einem 40%-Crash in einem Monat noch niemals in der Geschichte gegeben, selbstg als die Ausgangslage wesentlich besser war als heute (und nicht fast alle Staaten und zigtausende Unternehmen schon faktisch pleite waren wie aktuell) nicht.


----------



## seahawk (24. März 2020)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Natürlich heilt Mehl kein Corona........da hilft nur eine ordentliche Terpentin oder Petrolium-Kur, und falls man dadurch Verdauungsprobleme bekommt --> Abends noch ein schöner Kräutereinlauf...und gut ists!



Es gibt ein Medikament für Fische, dass helfen soll.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist, dass die Leute genau das glauben um dann in der zweiten Crashwelle den Rest auch noch abzuräumen.
> Crashes sind so gut wie immer immer in der Geschichte Runter-Hoch-Runter ("A-B-C"). DAX 13800 --> 8000 war runter, jetzt kommt ganz grob 8000 --> 11000 hoch und danach 11000 --> 4000 runter.
> 
> Da  die Coronakrise die Wirtschaft sehr hart getroffen hat gibts auch gar keinen fundamentalen Grund warum Börsen steigen sollten (nein, Geldbazookas sind nicht fundamental^^). Klar kommt ne Gegenbewegung jetzt nach oben nach dem harten Abverkauf, kein Index fällt 80% am Stück. Aber spätestens wenn Sommer/Herbst Quartalszahlen kommen und klar wird wie die Wirtschaft am Ar... ist kommt die zweite Abwärtswelle. Nicht ganz so schnell wie die erste aber definitiv deutlich tiefer. Schaut euch die Crashes 2007, 2000 oder von mir aus sogar 1929 an. Ist immer dasselbe.



Ich fand das grad schon beeindruckender  bzw schlimmer wie 1929  ...   von daher  ...  Hab jetzt auch nicht den Sand in den Kopp gesteckt oder bin aus dem Fenster gesprungen  .#
Weil mir klar war  das die Aktien wieder steigen  ,  die verbraten doch nicht ihre Kohle   ,  dann lieber was reinbuttern  wie Trump mit ca fast 1000 Milliarden ...  1 Billion   ...ohne Worte  ..... oder die EU mit 500Mrd

Ich hoffe du hast nicht recht mit deiner Schwarzmahlerei   ,   aber ich hab es zur Kenntnis genommen  und werde vielleicht  ende August  erstmal  verhöckern  ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu passt die Aussage von Dan Patrick.
> Coronavirus – US-Politiker: Senioren wuerden Leben fuer Wirtschaft riskieren



Du musst die positiven Effekte sehen. Alleine, was die vielen Millionen Erben in Kürze an Wirtschaftskraft erzeugen!!
Clever: Merkel und Spahn haben Weg gefunden, Rentenkassen durch Nichtstun zu entlasten



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...


Jetzt mach doch keine Panik. Die Bundesregierung ist gut vorbereitet!


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2020)

Es gibt aber auch gute Nachrichten: Die Krise bringt in vielen Menschen die positiven Seiten zum Vorschein.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Ich finde es ja krass wie jetzt mit Geld rumgeworfen wird seitens USA oder EU  ,  mit 1000 bzw 500Mrd . 

Aber vorher nix in _Krankenhäuser investieren  seis  MRSA etc  ...    Mit dem Geld hätte man bestimmt Alle verseuchten Krankenhäuser weltweit abreißen können und neu aufbauen mit einem angepaßtem  Standard  was Keime angeht  .
Oder Gesundheitssysteme damit finanzieren und Pfleger anständig bezahlen  .  Plötzlich get das das in einer Woche ca 1,5 Billionen lockergemacht werden    ... ohne Worte....

PS:  Aber die Krankenhäuser bleiben die Selben ... hahhahaaha...klatsch


----------



## AlphaMale (24. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wurde ja nicht untersucht, weil der Arzt Angst hatte wegen Corona... Wer weiß was fürn Infekt ich mit mir rumschleppe.



Das bissel blöde ist, das gerade ( seit 3-4 Wochen etwa) ein gripaler Infekt mit ("netter") Lungenbeteiligung umhergeht, der die Differentialdiagnose (Corona-Nicht-Corona ...zumindest ohne Rachenabstrich) es selbst erfahrenen Hausärzte derzeit ziemlich schwer macht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Natürlich heilt Mehl kein Corona........da hilft nur eine ordentliche Terpentin oder Petrolium-Kur, und falls man dadurch Verdauungsprobleme bekommt --> Abends noch ein schöner Kräutereinlauf...und gut ists!



Erinnert mich an ein ganz altes Buch ("Der große Hausdoctor"...ein Hilf dir selbst  Buch, mit allerhand Anatomie Grafiken zum Ausklappen), was ich mal von meinen Urgroßeltern geschenkt bekommen habe (war glaube ich irgendwann zwischen 1880 - 1900 erschienen (ärgere mich gerade, das ich es nicht mehr habe ).

Da hat man Syphilis-kranken als "Hausmittel"  (kleinste , über die Woche verteilte ) Quecksilberdosen und für andere Erkrankungen hochdosiertes Borax empfohlen...


----------



## Downsampler (24. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch gute Nachrichten: Die Krise bringt in vielen Menschen die positiven Seiten zum Vorschein.



Man kann ja noch das Nummernschild sehen, so dicht ist der noch nicht dran.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Ich weiß echt nicht was unsere Innenpolitiker machen   ,  seis Familienminister  , Gesundheitsminster etc  .
Schauen die keine Wissenschaftssendungen  ,  grad was den Gesundheitsminister angeht  ?   ...Ja ne is klar , sooft wie die ihre Ämter tauschen   bleibt dafür keine Zeit  ^^
wie verunsichert unser Gesundheitsminister war OMG  ...   Noobs mit Beamtengehalt  und fetter Rente .

Zum Beispiel  könnte oder hätte man schon längst durchsetzen können  das S und U-bahn und Busse mit Kupfer bedampften Rohren ausgestattet werden müsssen ( klar sieht hat nach ner Weile nicht mehr so schön aus wegen der Patina ) .  Hätte vielleicht 500mio gekostet  wenn überhaupt   .
Das Selbe in Krankenhäusern .  Ham die Überhaupt Kompetenz bzw nehmen die ihre Posten ernst für das sie nicht grad unterbezahlt werden  ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jetzt mach doch keine Panik. Die Bundesregierung ist gut vorbereitet!



Das ist sie im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Staaten sogar tatsächlich, denn wir haben nur ~55% BIP Schulden. Der größte Teil der Rest-EU sowie die USA sind pleiterererer als wirs die letzten Jahrzehnte je waren.
Das problem an der Sache: Es wird uns im ersten Schritt nicht helfen. Fällt Italien (was ich als ziemlich wahrscheinlich erachte) fällt der Euro, einschließlich uns. Wir haben nur den Vorteil dass Deutschland tonnenweise Gold im Keller hat (und glücklicherweise so schlau war das zum großen Teil wieder hier her zu karren von Amerika...), bedeutet wenn wir ne Währung machen müssen und Italien eine machen muss sind wir wieder da wo wir schon mal waren - eine (goldgedeckte) Mark sind 10.000 Lira.


Aber zurück zum Thema - immerhin scheinen die Zahlen etwas an Fahrt abzunehmen hierzulande, was jetzt so früh schon ein ganz gutes Zeichen ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Da hat man Syphilis-kranken als "Hausmittel"  (kleinste , über die Woche verteilte ) Quecksilberdosen


Ähhh, die Schlangenölverkäufer von Homöopaten verkaufen heute noch Medikamente ähh Wundermittel auf Quecksilberbasis
▷ Mercurius solubilis - Quecksilber - Homoeopathie AErzte informieren

Und ist so unglaublich ...


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist sie im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Staaten sogar tatsächlich, denn wir haben nur ~55% BIP Schulden. Der größte Teil der Rest-EU sowie die USA sind pleiterererer als wirs die letzten Jahrzehnte je waren.
> Das problem an der Sache: Es wird uns im ersten Schritt nicht helfen. Fällt Italien (was ich als ziemlich wahrscheinlich erachte) fällt der Euro, einschließlich uns. Wir haben nur den Vorteil dass Deutschland tonnenweise Gold im Keller hat (und glücklicherweise so schlau war das zum großen Teil wieder hier her zu karren von Amerika...), bedeutet wenn wir ne Währung machen müssen und Italien eine machen muss sind wir wieder da wo wir schon mal waren - eine (goldgedeckte) Mark sind 10.000 Lira.
> 
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema - immerhin scheinen die Zahlen etwas an Fahrt abzunehmen hierzulande, was jetzt so früh schon ein ganz gutes Zeichen ist.



Dann werden aber Deutsche Produkte übelst teuer und viele würden es nicht kaufen. 

Export ist dann dahin 
--------


Union legt nach Umfragen vorne und hat 5 punkte dazugewonnen, also wird nixs mit Gesundheitssystemwechsel  

Regierung profitiert in der Corona-Krise: Union legt deutlich zu


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann werden aber Deutsche Produkte übelst teuer und viele würden es nicht kaufen.
> Export ist dann dahin


Ganz genau.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ähhh, die Schlangenölverkäufer von  Homöopaten verkaufen heute noch Medikamente ähh  Wundermittel auf Quecksilberbasis



Dass die noch nicht das Corona-Wundermittel ausgerufen haben...  vielleicht, aber nur ganz vielleicht wissen die selbst doch dass das  alles natürlich rein gar nix bringt und scheuen da son bisschen dann  doch die Öffentlichkeit wenn klar ist dass man bei so ner Meldung doch  genauer hinsehen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass die noch nicht das Corona-Wundermittel ausgerufen haben...  vielleicht, aber nur ganz vielleicht wissen die selbst doch dass das  alles natürlich rein gar nix bringt und scheuen da son bisschen dann  doch die Öffentlichkeit wenn klar ist dass man bei so ner Meldung doch  genauer hinsehen würde.


Das läuft....
Wie Pseudomedizin gegen das neue Corona-Virus beworben wird - MedWatch - der Recherche verschrieben
Globuli gegen Corona? Hausaerztin wegen Homoeopathie-Empfehlungen angezeigt - Medical Tribune
Therapeuten aeussern sich zu Homoeopathie und Corona - BPH

unfassbar, Mörder ....


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Haeusliche Betreuung: Experten befuerchten Versorgungsnotstand | BR24

Helfer aus Osteuropa bleiben weg: Verband sieht Seniorenbetreuung in Gefahr - n-tv.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. März 2020)

Die neuen Zahlen aus Italien:

743 weitere Tote. Insgesamt 6820.
Gestern am Montag waren es 602.
Insgesamt betroffen sind nun 69.176 Menschen, 5249 mehr als gestern.
Über 8300 gelten als wieder genesen.

Das ist erschütternd.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die neuen Zahlen aus Italien:
> 
> 743 weitere Tote. Insgesamt 6820.
> Gestern am Montag waren es 602.
> ...



ja richtig schlimm und in Spanien sind auch schon  insg 2800 Tote  danach kommt Iran


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das ist erschütternd.


Ja, das lässt verzweifeln. Ahnst Du, wie sich früher Menschen fühlten, wenn die Pest ankam?


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ähhh, die Schlangenölverkäufer von Homöopaten verkaufen heute noch Medikamente ähh Wundermittel auf Quecksilberbasis
> Mercurius solubilis - Quecksilber - Homoeopathie AErzte informieren
> 
> Und ist so unglaublich ...



Queckilber und Quacksalber klingen nicht zu Unrecht recht ähnlich (auch wenn sie etymologisch nichts miteinander zu tun haben).

ABER: Quecksilber ist, *äußerlich angewendet*, tatsächlich ein brauchbares, wenn auch sehr vorsichtig anzuwendendes Desinfektionsmittel. Falls es aufgrund von SARS-COV-2 zum Zusammenbruch der Zivilisation kommt und wir alle in Laubhütten im Wald hausen, werden wir es zu schätzen wissen, dass man aus ein wenig mit Fett vermengten Quecksilber eine Salbe mischen kann, die gegen infektiöse Wunden und Läuse hilft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Wartet mal wenn der bescheuerte Blonde da drüben das durchzieht mit seinem "bei Rezession sterben mehr als an Corona" und alles wider aufmacht in den USA.
Die Realität wie viele Amerikaner da draufgehen wird ihn tragischerweise einholen (wenn ihn nicht das Glück totschlägt und die nächste Woche nen Impfstoff finden), auch wenn die Außenwelt da eher getürkte Zahlen sehen wird (wenn man nicht mehr testst kann man ja auch nicht sagen der Tote hatte Corona).


----------



## muadib (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *1. Das Virus:*
> Gestern las ich eine vergleichende deutsche Studie über die Überlebenswahrsdcheinlichkeit von Viren auf unterschiedlichen Oberflächen. Dieses verdammte kleine Biest lebt auf Holz und Metall bis zu 9 Tage. Das ist in der Tat unangenehm für Schmiereninfektion, die wir bisher noch nicht ernst nehmen,



Pauschale Aussagen lassen sich sowieso nicht machen, da auch Luftfeuchtigkeit, Temperatur und UV-Strahlung einen Einfluss haben. Deshalb hört man auch Angaben die, bei identischen Oberflächen, von Stunden bis Tagen reichen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ahnst Du, wie sich früher Menschen fühlten, wenn die Pest ankam?


Etwas. Und die hatten es schlechter. Keine Ahnung von Krankheiten und Mikroorganismen ("Strafe Gottes"), 
keine richtigen Ärzte und eine - im Vergleich zu heute - beschissene Medizinische Versorgung.
Dazu kommt noch die damals sehr Bescheidene Lebensmittelversorgung und Behausung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> keine richtigen Ärzte und eine - im Vergleich zu heute - beschissene Medizinische Versorgung.



Ja, damals war einiges beschissen. Und der Grund vieler Seuchen und Krankheiten war, dass man das ziemlich wörtlich nehmen konnte...

Nicht umsonst ist noch heute die wirksamste Maßnahme gegen Krankheiten sich die Flossen zu waschen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Etwas. Und die hatten es schlechter. Keine Ahnung von Krankheiten und Mikroorganismen ("Strafe Gottes"),
> keine richtigen Ärzte und eine - im Vergleich zu heute - beschissene Medizinische Versorgung.
> Dazu kommt noch die damals sehr Bescheidene Lebensmittelversorgung und Behausung.



Keine Hygiene, 

pest hat sich auch gut  durch flöhe von ratten verbreitet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Pauschale Aussagen


bis zu ....


----------



## muadib (24. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Etwas. Und die hatten es schlechter. Keine Ahnung von Krankheiten und Mikroorganismen ("Strafe Gottes"),
> keine richtigen Ärzte und eine - im Vergleich zu heute - beschissene Medizinische Versorgung.
> Dazu kommt noch die damals sehr Bescheidene Lebensmittelversorgung und Behausung.



Bzgl. Strafe Gottes, glaube ich gehört zu haben, dass man damals aufgrund von Aberglaube, Katzen getötet hat, wodurch sich die Ratten ungehemmt vermehren konnten.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> bis zu ....



Und wenn das Virus deutlich unter dem Gefrierpunkt gelagert wird können aus Tagen Jahre werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Das "schlimme" daran ist ja wenn man sich da mal näher Gedanken drüber macht... es gibt ja haufenweise Krankheiten, die sich ausschließlich über Ausscheidungen verbreiten können, beispielsweise der gemeine Magen-Darm Infekt mit schön Durchfall und so. Mediziner nennen diese Form der Ansteckung "fäkalorale Infektion".

Auf deutsch gesagt du kannst dich nur dann mit Durchfall anstecken, wenn du Fäkalien von jemandem gegessen hast der infiziert war. 
Hätte der Infizierte sich nach dem Kacken die Hände gewaschen bevor er die Türklinke benutzt/dir die hand gibt/sonstiges ODER hättest du dir die Hände gewaschen nach Berühren von Klinke oder Händedruck wäre nichts passiert.

Immer dann wenn du Durchfall hast hast du und minimum eine weitere Person im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ********************* gebaut.



muadib schrieb:


> Bzgl. Strafe Gottes, glaube ich gehört zu haben,  dass man damals aufgrund von Aberglaube, Katzen getötet hat, wodurch  sich die Ratten ungehemmt vermehren konnten.



Ja, da hat man einiges getan was nichts hilft oder es schlimmer macht. Damals haben sie Katzen umgelegt, heute schlucken sie Globuli. Hat sich nix geändert... außer für die Katzen.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immer dann wenn du Durchfall hast hast du und minimum eine weitere Person im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ********************* gebaut.



Och. Ich würde auch annehmen, dass derartige Bakterien auch so in den Kreislauf kommen können, ohne dass da ein Mensch die Finger dran hat.
Wer weiß, wo dein Hund seine Schnauze drin hatte und du leckst ihn dann ab.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, damals war einiges beschissen. Und der Grund vieler Seuchen und Krankheiten war, dass man das ziemlich wörtlich nehmen konnte...
> Nicht umsonst ist noch heute die wirksamste Maßnahme gegen Krankheiten sich die Flossen zu waschen.





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Keine Hygiene,
> pest hat sich auch gut  durch flöhe von ratten verbreitet



Das schlimme daran ist, finde ich, dass die Römer punkto Hygiene und brauchbarer Wasser/Abwasserversorgung schon erheblich weiter waren.
Aber nach dem Verfall des Weströmischen Reiches während der Völkerwanderung, ging das ganze Wissen zumindest in Mitteleuropa, für Jahrhunderte verloren.
Oder es war den damaligen, meist ungebildeten Machthabern schlicht wurscht. Und vielen gebildeten Kirchenleuten schien das Ganze auch eher zweitrangig zu sein.

Erst der Kontakt und Austausch mit den Arabern und Mauren im Mittelalter, sowie später die Renaissance mit ihren immer größeren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, 
haben dann wieder zu einer spürbaren Verbesserung punkto Hygiene und Wissen  über Krankheiten geführt. 

Und dann kam auch schon die Industriegesellschaft und Leute wie zB. Semmelweis, Koch und Pasteur.
Seitdem ging es schnell voran.

Trotzdem alledem mutet es dann etwas seltsam an, dass die heutige , "überversorgte" Bevölkerung im Westen während einer derartigen Krise Klopapier hamstert...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wo dein Hund seine Schnauze drin hatte und du leckst ihn dann ab.



Auch wenn ich mich jetzt wieder bei den ganzen Tierliebhabern  unbeliebt mache (keine Sorge, ich hab nix gegen Hunde)... aber wer seinen Hund ableckt hat die Kontrolle über  seine Jogginghose verloren, echt jetzt. 



USA und G7-Erklaerung: Streit um "Wuhan-Virus" - DER SPIEGEL
Ich kann nicht so viel Essen wie ich kotzen wollte manchmal.


----------



## seahawk (24. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Senior citizens should risk being infected to save US economy, says Texas official | The Independent

Wer glaubt das Italien schlimm ist, kann sich schon auf die USA vorbereiten. Krepieren fürs die Konjunktur!


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Krass... pflegepersonal sind einfach abgehauen ?

Coronavirus: Spanische Soldaten entdecken Leichen in Pflegeheimen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2020)

Dass die USA einen Sprung macht war eigentlich klar. Dass die Zahlen in China bisher so relativ human ausgefallen sind verwundert da schon eher, aber da scheint es aktuell auch wieder etwas anzusteigen.

Die Entwicklung in Italien ist allerdings richtig krass. "Nur" 60 Millionen Einwohner, aktuell noch ca. 10.000 weniger Infizierte als China (mit 1,4 Milliarden Einwohnern), aber schon deutlich mehr als doppelt so viele Tote. Und es wird auch [noch] nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo steht da jetzt drin, dass Merkel das ablehnt?


Du hast nach einer für dich akzeptablen Quelle, die über das chinesische Angebot berichtet, gefragt und hast sie bekommen.

Hier steht noch mehr: Die Transatlantiker (Bild-Schreiber müssen sich dazu bekennen) wollen keinen Zugang Chinas zur deutschen Infrastruktur:
Kommentar zur Rede der Kanzlerin: Wir wollen konkrete Antworten!  -
    Politik -
    Bild.de


Greta Thunberg war eigenen Angaben zufolge auf Corona:
Greta Thunberg: "Ich hatte das Coronavirus" - Klima | heute.at


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung in Italien ist allerdings richtig krass. "Nur" 60 Millionen Einwohner, aktuell noch ca. 10.000 weniger Infizierte als China (mit 1,4 Milliarden Einwohnern), aber schon deutlich mehr als doppelt so viele Tote.



Die Zahlen von China betrachte ich sehr sehr kritisch, insbesondere die Todeszahlen.
Auch mit den extremen Maßnahmen die da getroffen wurden halte ichs für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man einen Ausbruch von minimum 80.000 Infizierten in einem Land mit über einer Milliarde Einwohnern spontan auf Null begrenzen kann. Wenn man aber die Infiziertenzahlen so niedrig nach außen gibt darf mana uch nicht immens hohe Todesraten haben da es dann auch auffallen würde, daher sind die Todeszahlen auch so "niedrig". Das passt halt gar nicht zu den zig Krematorien die da Wochenlang 24/7 durchgebrannt haben (was man an charakteristischer Luftverschmutzung erkennt) und erst Recht nicht zu den über 20 Millionen Handynutzern (Link) die seitdem recht kurios verschwunden sind.

Ich kann natürlich nichts beweisen aber für mich sieht das in China danach aus als wären sowohl die Zahl Infizierter als auch die Zahl der Toten um Größenordnungen höher als offiziell.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. März 2020)

Die Sache mit der Luftverschmutzung war m.E. nach ein Fake. Betrachtet wurden wohl irgendwelche Bilder der Nasa, die keine tagesaktuellen Verschmutzungsszenarien zeigen, sondern nur Momentaufnahmen, die wohl die Verschmutzung im betreffenden Monat generell zeigen (Februar).
Die Sache mit den Handydaten ist allerdings komisch, wobei ich hier erneut sagen muss: Etwas in DIESER Größenordnung kann man nicht verschleiern. Dinge lassen sich nur so lange gut verstecken, wie es wenig Mitwisser gibt(und unterm Strich reden wir hier nicht von Nordkorea, auch wenn manche das tatsächlich glauben). Ein gutes Beispiel (weil ich zuletzt eine Doku drüber gesehen habe) dürfte wohl die Starfighter Affäre sein. Die Mitwisser dürften wohl äußerst begrenzt gewesen sein, aber die Presse hat gebohrt, gesucht und gefunden. In China fällt die Sache mit der Presse wohl eher flach, dafür gibt es eine ungleich größere Anzahl an Mitwissern.
Ich vermute zwei Sachen: Entweder bei 80k waren die Testkapazitäten erschöpft oder aber man hat einfach nicht mehr getestet, vermutlich letzteres. 20 Mio sind eine Ansage, die verbrennt auch China nicht mal eben so.
Und: So makaber es klingt, aber dafür sind die Todeszahlen außerhalb von China gemessen am betrachteten Zeitraum in China nicht hoch genug.

In Spanien ists auch schlimm und es wird schlimmer. 
Es mag vielleicht einigen nicht gefallen wenn ich das sage, aber ich bin recht viel mitm Schiff unterwegs gewesen: Außer in Afrika war das Einlaufen seitens der Behörden nirgends so schlecht organisiert wie in Südeuropa generell. Ewige, völlig unverständliche Wartezeiten, verschleppte Anlieferungen etc. 

Wenn die Behörden in den jeweiligen Ländern ähnlich arbeiten wie beim simplen Einlaufen eines Kriegsschiffes (und das legen die Zahlen irgendwie nahe)...gute Nacht.

Wenn sowas mal beim gemeinsamen Bier zur Sprache kam, hieß es immer: "ach ihr Deutschen"
Vielleicht ist unsere Pingeligkeit (und dafür sind wir tatsächlich berühmt berüchtigt im Ausland  ), doch für irgendwas gut.

€dit zum x-ten:
Eigentlich hatte ich heute vor am frühen Abend ne Runde zu joggen. Auf dem Weg nach Hause hab ich mir die Sache abgeschminkt. Es war jetzt nicht "voll", aber dennoch waren reichlich Leute spazieren...Funktioniert so halt nicht.
Sonntag früh um 08:00 (!) genau das gleiche. Normal trifft man da andere Jogger oder Rennradler/MTBler (gerade im Sommer), aber was da los war fand ich irgendwie nicht besonders...eingeschränkt.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du hast nach einer für dich akzeptablen Quelle, die über das chinesische Angebot berichtet, gefragt und hast sie bekommen.



Hier noch mal deine Überschrift.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Merkel-Regime läßt dringend benötigte Ausrüstung nicht ins Land.



Wo ist also die Quelle für deine Behauptung?


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Neue Leitlinie bestimmt Personal kritischer Infrastrukturen | Arbeit.Gesundheit.Soziales


Anwälte wollen als Systemrelevant eingestuft werden :p


-------------

Stimmen eigentlich die Kritische Fällen was hier angezeigt wird für deutschland?
Coronavirus Update (Live): 414,661 Cases and 18,552 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

23 stk.. glaube ich kaum oO ?

Frankreich und Spanien haben schon über 2 000, falls die zahlen stimmen.


----------



## AlphaMale (24. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Queckilber und Quacksalber klingen nicht zu Unrecht recht ähnlich (auch wenn sie etymologisch nichts miteinander zu tun haben).
> 
> ABER: Quecksilber ist, *äußerlich angewendet*, tatsächlich ein brauchbares, wenn auch sehr vorsichtig anzuwendendes Desinfektionsmittel. Falls es aufgrund von SARS-COV-2 zum Zusammenbruch der Zivilisation kommt und wir alle in Laubhütten im Wald hausen, werden wir es zu schätzen wissen, dass man aus ein wenig mit Fett vermengten Quecksilber eine Salbe mischen kann, die gegen infektiöse Wunden und Läuse hilft.



Ja, das ist bekannt. Leider ging es dabei nicht um die rein äußerliche Anwendung.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Zahlen von China betrachte ich sehr sehr kritisch, insbesondere die Todeszahlen...
> 
> ... Ich kann natürlich nichts beweisen aber für mich sieht das in China danach aus als wären sowohl die Zahl Infizierter als auch die Zahl der Toten um Größenordnungen höher als offiziell.


Ich traue China eigentlich auch 0.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist, finde ich, dass die Römer punkto Hygiene und brauchbarer Wasser/Abwasserversorgung schon erheblich weiter waren.



Na ja. Die Römer hatten fließend Wasser und Abwasser (über die Griechen aus Ägypten importiert) ... und haben sich dann in den öffentlichen (!) Aborten trotzdem allesamt den Hintern mit dem selben Tuch abgewischt, jedes Abkommen mit Spucke und Handschlag besiegelt und lebten dicht zusammen mit Mensch und Nutzvieh. Da half dann wöchentliches Baden und Saunieren auch nicht mehr viel.



> Aber nach dem Verfall des Weströmischen Reiches während der Völkerwanderung, ging das ganze Wissen zumindest in Mitteleuropa, für Jahrhunderte verloren.
> Oder es war den damaligen, meist ungebildeten Machthabern schlicht wurscht. Und vielen gebildeten Kirchenleuten schien das Ganze auch eher zweitrangig zu sein.



Ganz im Gegenteil: Je nachdem, wann und wo man genau schaut, pflegten der mittelalterliche Adel, der Klerus und ebenso die Landbevölkerung (die sich übriges allesamt nicht im Mittelalter, sondern in der besten aller Zeiten wähnte) eine erstaunlich gute Körperhygiene - sofern die Bedingungen es zuließen. Die Seuchenschleudern waren auch hauptsächlich die mittelalterlichen Städte. Das Bewusstsein für Hygiene war durchaus vorhanden, die Möglichkeiten fehlten oftmals.

Wenn den Machthabern etwas vorwerfen will, dann eher, dass sie aufgrund des Ständesystems und einer stark aufs Jenseits ausgerichteten religiösen Prägung eher wenig Interesse daran hatten, die allgemeine Volkshygiene zu verbessern. Sie hätten auch gar nicht die Verwaltung gehabt, eine solche durchzusetzen.   



> Erst der Kontakt und Austausch mit den Arabern und Mauren im Mittelalter, sowie später die Renaissance mit ihren immer größeren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, haben dann wieder zu einer spürbaren Verbesserung punkto Hygiene und Wissen  über Krankheiten geführt.



Jain. Sowohl das medizinische Wissen des Abend- als auch des Morgenlandes basierte weitestgehend auf griechischen Quellen. Auch im Abendland wurde dieses Wissen erhalten und so mancher Klosterbruder hat sich bei den immer wieder erforderlichen Abschriften die Augen verdorben. Die morgenländischen Reiche hatten allerdings viel früher eine gebildete Schicht abseits der Religion, die ja nicht institutionalisiert war und bis heute nicht ist, entwickelt.
Das wiederum hat nicht nur für eine geringfügig höhere Volksbildung gesorgt, obwohl auch im Orient die meisten Menschen keinerlei Zugang zu Bildung hatten, sondern hauptsächlich für ein dicht gestricktes Verwaltungsnetz, mit dem man Programme (unter anderem für Sauberkeit und Hygiene) ausarbeiten und auch durchsetzen konnte.
Mit einem abendländischen König, der alle paar Jubeljahre mal bei seinen Vasallen einkehrte, um sich ihrer Gefolgschaft zu versichern, waren solche übergreifenden Maßnahmen nicht machbar.



> Und dann kam auch schon die Industriegesellschaft und Leute wie zB. Semmelweis, Koch und Pasteur.
> Seitdem ging es schnell voran.



Dazwischen kam allerdings noch die Neuzeit, in der es nicht nur für viele Menschen unmöglich war, sich regelmäßig zu waschen, sondern es insbesondere in Adelskreisen als geradezu schädlich galt. Da wurde der Dreck so lange überpudert und parfümiert, bis er irgendwann von allein abplatzte. Das fand seinen vorläufigen Gipfel am Hofe des "Sonnenkönigs", an dem es trotz allen Prunks kaum besser gerochen haben kann als in den Elendsvierteln von Paris. Halt nur mit ein paar exotischen Duftnoten zusätzlich.

Nun ja, und die Industrialisierung per se hat auch nicht gerade dazu beigetragen, die Volksgesundheit zu verbessern. Da kamen zur immer noch weit verbreiteten Armut und den dicht zusammengepferchten Arbeitern noch industrielle Abgase und Mangel an Sonnenlicht in den "Arbeiterschließfächern" dazu. Eine halbwegs ausgeprägte Volksgesundheit ist auch im "modernen Europa" gerade einmal hundert Jahre alt!

Tja, und selbst hier und heute wird es gefeiert, wenn - Trommelwirbel - drei von vier Ärzten (!) grundsätzliche Hygienevorschriften kennen und einhalten.
Das allgemeine Bewusstsein der Bevölkerung ist oftmals auch eher daraus ausgerichtet, mittels (teil harter) Chemie schädliche wie nützliche Keime gleichermaßen aus dem Lebensumfeld zu verbannen und damit ein Klima zu erzeugen, in dem Immunschwäche- und Immunüberreaktionskrankheiten fröhlich Urständ feiern.
So viel Zeit, auf die (zumeist unfreiwillig) "im Dreck lebenden Anderen" herabzusehen, bleibt dann auch noch.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2020)

Und wieder hilft man Freunden. Finde ich super.
Sachsen nimmt acht Corona-Patienten aus Italien auf | MDR.DE


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Stimmen eigentlich die Kritische Fällen was hier angezeigt wird für deutschland?
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 414,661 Cases and 18,552 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
> 
> 23 stk.. glaube ich kaum oO ?



Hinweis: Was kritisch ist und was nicht ist (genauso wie die Zahl von Genesenen) in Deutschland nicht meldepflichtig. Offizielle zahlen sind nur Infizierte und Tote, alles andere wird aus Drittquellen/Medienberichten zusammengereimt und sind entsprechend allerhöchstens Mindestwerte (bei kritisch und genesen).


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das "schlimme" daran ist ja wenn man sich da mal näher Gedanken drüber macht... es gibt ja haufenweise Krankheiten, die sich ausschließlich über Ausscheidungen verbreiten können, beispielsweise der gemeine Magen-Darm Infekt mit schön Durchfall und so. Mediziner nennen diese Form der Ansteckung "fäkalorale Infektion".
> 
> Auf deutsch gesagt du kannst dich nur dann mit Durchfall anstecken, wenn du Fäkalien von jemandem gegessen hast der infiziert war.
> Hätte der Infizierte sich nach dem Kacken die Hände gewaschen bevor er die Türklinke benutzt/dir die hand gibt/sonstiges ODER hättest du dir die Hände gewaschen nach Berühren von Klinke oder Händedruck wäre nichts passiert.
> ...



Ich krieg immer nur Durchfall wenn ich zuviel Alk trinke oder nicht richtig esse .


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. März 2020)

O.g. Infekt gilt allerdings auch als hoch ansteckend. Du gehst kacken und wäscht dir vielleicht danach die Hände. Das Problem: Bis dahin hast du zumindest am Wasserhahn oder an der Türklinke vom Scheisshaus angefasst. Das nächste Problem ist das Scheisshaus selbst...
So einfach isses defintiv nicht. Wie erwähnt, das Problem habe ich (unter extrem beengten Bedingungen) durch, die "********" verbreitet sind extrem schnell, selbst unter Einhaltung der "handelsüblichen" Hygiene. Nicht umsonst gilt Magen-Darm i.d.R. als extrem ansteckend.
Ähnlich wird es sich mit Corona verhalten. Potentiell kanns überall sein (Waserhahn, Türklinke, Toilette, Ware im Supermarkt, Geld usw.). Da hilft unterm Strich auch keine Hygiene, sie kann das Risiko nur reduzieren.
Und je nach Intensität steckt man sich trotz eingehaltener Hygiene trotzdem irgendwann an.
Wenns einer im Büro hat, bekommst dus auch, egal wie häufig sich alle die Hände waschen und egal wie wenig Leute tatsächlich im Büro hocken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Vorsicht - Magen/Darm und Coronaviren sind durchaus sehr ansteckend, aber weit von "hoch" oder "extrem" ansteckend entfernt.

Wenn man gar nichts macht und Corona auf die Gesellschaft loslässt ist die Ansteckungsrate nach aktuellem Stand etwa 2,8 (ein Infizierter steckt im Schnitt knapp 3 andre an).
"Hoch ansteckend" sind beispielsweise Masern, da liegt der Wert bei ungefähr 18.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Mit den Themen: Wucherpreise für Schutzausrüstungen, Pflege in der Corona-Krise, Rückholaktionen und Reisewarnungen, Versäumte Pandemie-Vorsorge
Frontal 21 vom 24. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek

------

Wer schuetzt die Senioren und kuemmert sich um pflegebeduerftige Menschen zuhause? | Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Luftverschmutzung war m.E. nach ein Fake. Betrachtet wurden wohl irgendwelche Bilder der Nasa, die keine tagesaktuellen Verschmutzungsszenarien zeigen, sondern nur Momentaufnahmen, die wohl die Verschmutzung im betreffenden Monat generell zeigen (Februar).
> Die Sache mit den Handydaten ist allerdings komisch, wobei ich hier erneut sagen muss: Etwas in DIESER Größenordnung kann man nicht verschleiern. Dinge lassen sich nur so lange gut verstecken, wie es wenig Mitwisser gibt(und unterm Strich reden wir hier nicht von Nordkorea, auch wenn manche das tatsächlich glauben). Ein gutes Beispiel (weil ich zuletzt eine Doku drüber gesehen habe) dürfte wohl die Starfighter Affäre sein. Die Mitwisser dürften wohl äußerst begrenzt gewesen sein, aber die Presse hat gebohrt, gesucht und gefunden. In China fällt die Sache mit der Presse wohl eher flach, dafür gibt es eine ungleich größere Anzahl an Mitwissern.
> Ich vermute zwei Sachen: Entweder bei 80k waren die Testkapazitäten erschöpft oder aber man hat einfach nicht mehr getestet, vermutlich letzteres. 20 Mio sind eine Ansage, die verbrennt auch China nicht mal eben so.
> Und: So makaber es klingt, aber dafür sind die Todeszahlen außerhalb von China gemessen am betrachteten Zeitraum in China nicht hoch genug.
> ...



Glaube das die Zahlen aus China stimmen könnten  ,  ich sehe das positive  .

Schon rein wegen der Luftverschmutzung hat das Virus  kaum Chancen  sich  derart auszubreiten  wie in  einer intakten natürlichen Umgebung wie  zB im  Regenwald  .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dass die USA einen Sprung macht war eigentlich klar. Dass die Zahlen in China bisher so relativ human ausgefallen sind verwundert da schon eher, aber da scheint es aktuell auch wieder etwas anzusteigen.
> 
> Die Entwicklung in Italien ist allerdings richtig krass. "Nur" 60 Millionen Einwohner, aktuell noch ca. 10.000 weniger Infizierte als China (mit 1,4 Milliarden Einwohnern), aber schon deutlich mehr als doppelt so viele Tote. Und es wird auch [noch] nicht wirklich besser.



Die Muschelfresser  , bzw Hepatitis C Belasteten sind anscheinend mehr betroffen wie andere   .

Da muss ja was hängenbleiben wenn man Meeresfilter ißt , grad in der heutigen Zeit  so wie die Meere verdreckt sind .


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vorsicht - Magen/Darm und Coronaviren sind durchaus sehr ansteckend, aber weit von "hoch" oder "extrem" ansteckend entfernt.
> 
> Wenn man gar nichts macht und Corona auf die Gesellschaft loslässt ist die Ansteckungsrate nach aktuellem Stand etwa 2,8 (ein Infizierter steckt im Schnitt knapp 3 andre an).
> "Hoch ansteckend" sind beispielsweise Masern, da liegt der Wert bei ungefähr 18.



Wie gesagt, ich hab das Thema durch, unsere Schiffsärztin hat das auch bagatellisiert, bis es die halbe Besatzung und mehr hatte. Blöd wenn du mitten im Einsatzgebiet bist. Zugegeben, bei uns herrschten auch hygienische Zustände die zumindest mein gesamter Freundeskreis niemals erduldet hätte  Aber so ist das eben wenn man 24/7 auf engstem Raum aufeinander hockt und zu 70 drei Scheisshäuser nutzt. Zu erwähnen wäre, dass bei uns morgens und nachmittags geputzt wurde. Morgens nur die Nasszellen, nachmittags die Nasszellen, Gänge, Ablagen usw. 
Die Kombüse wurde täglich mit dem berüchtigten "weißen" Handschuh abgenommen. Und das Ende meiner Dienstzeit ist nur sechs Jahre her 
Da kannst du halt nur schauen möglichst außen vor zu bleiben, wobei du auch abstumpfst was die Hygiene betrifft (und bei uns war das alles noch vergleichsweise Einfach, auf Booten oder gar U-Booten ist das noch ne ganz andere Nummer).
Man kann sich jetzt über Begrifflichkeiten trefflich streiten (denn Mediziner sehen das sicher differenzierter), aber bei uns wars halt so.

Soll auch nur nen kleiner Exkurs sein, hat mit Corona selbst nicht viel zu tun, außer beim Ansteckungsrisiko (welches noch gar nicht abschließend bewertet sein kann).


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2020)

Ich bagatellisiere ja nix. Klar steckste dich an wenn du dauerhaft nahe bei infizierten bist, völlig egal ob die Ansteckungsrate 2 oder 20 ist. Bei 20 ists nur wahrscheinlicher dass es schneller geht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> O.g. Infekt gilt allerdings auch als hoch ansteckend. Du gehst kacken und wäscht dir vielleicht danach die Hände. Das Problem: Bis dahin hast du zumindest am Wasserhahn oder an der Türklinke vom Scheisshaus angefasst. Das nächste Problem ist das Scheisshaus selbst...
> So einfach isses defintiv nicht. Wie erwähnt, das Problem habe ich (unter extrem beengten Bedingungen) durch, die "********" verbreitet sind extrem schnell, selbst unter Einhaltung der "handelsüblichen" Hygiene. Nicht umsonst gilt Magen-Darm i.d.R. als extrem ansteckend.
> Ähnlich wird es sich mit Corona verhalten. Potentiell kanns überall sein (Waserhahn, Türklinke, Toilette, Ware im Supermarkt, Geld usw.). Da hilft unterm Strich auch keine Hygiene, sie kann das Risiko nur reduzieren.
> Und je nach Intensität steckt man sich trotz eingehaltener Hygiene trotzdem irgendwann an.
> Wenns einer im Büro hat, bekommst dus auch, egal wie häufig sich alle die Hände waschen und egal wie wenig Leute tatsächlich im Büro hocken.



Da wir alle zu Hause bleiben und zoggn müssen    ..... Mamaah    Schüssel


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab das Thema durch, unsere Schiffsärztin hat das auch bagatellisiert, bis es die halbe Besatzung und mehr hatte. Blöd wenn du mitten im Einsatzgebiet bist. Zugegeben, bei uns herrschten auch hygienische Zustände die zumindest mein gesamter Freundeskreis niemals erduldet hätte  Aber so ist das eben wenn man 24/7 auf engstem Raum aufeinander hockt und zu 70 drei Scheisshäuser nutzt.
> Da kannst du halt nur schauen möglichst außen vor zu bleiben, wobei du auch abstumpfst was die Hygiene betrifft (und bei uns war das alles noch vergleichsweise Einfach, auf Booten oder gar U-Booten ist das noch ne ganz andere Nummer).
> Man kann sich jetzt über Begrifflichkeiten trefflich streiten (denn Mediziner sehen das sicher differenzierter), aber bei uns wars halt so.
> 
> Soll auch nur nen kleiner Exkurs sein, hat mit Corona selbst nicht viel zu tun, außer beim Ansteckungsrisiko (welches noch gar nicht abschließend bewertet sein kann).



Rein schon deswegen  und wegen Magen-Darm  sollte man die ganze ******* mit den "Schiffsbrüchigen" lassen  im Mittelmeer  .   Ka  wo die hinkacken ...120 Leute auf einem Schlauchboot für paar Tage


----------



## Tengri86 (24. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Rein schon deswegen  und wegen Magen-Darm  sollte man die ganze ******* mit den "Schiffsbrüchigen" lassen  im Mittelmeer  .   Ka  wo die hinkacken ...120 Leute auf einem Schlauchboot für paar Tage




"Schiffsbrüchigen"  ?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bagatellisiere ja nix. Klar steckste dich an wenn du dauerhaft nahe bei infizierten bist, völlig egal ob die Ansteckungsrate 2 oder 20 ist. Bei 20 ists nur wahrscheinlicher dass es schneller geht.



So wars nicht gemeint  Wollte mich nur erklären - Meine Gedanken dazu kommen nicht von ungefähr. Übertragbare Krankheiten durch mangelnde Hygiene sind bei uns ein allgegenwärtiges Thema gewesen.
Und ja, ich denke Corona ist ähnlich ansteckend, dafür muss ich nicht auf nem Schiff hocken (auch das haben wir bei Corona durch, dank Klimaanlage hat das bekanntlich "super" geklappt).
Und: Wenn ich mir die Toiletten bei mir auf Arbeit ansehe, finde ich bei uns an Bord wars z.T. _deutlich _sauberer - dabei waren die Toiletten wahrlich kein Ort der zum Verweilen eingeladen hat. Soviel zum Ansteckungsrisiko.

€dit: Leider hinter ner Paywall, aber allein der Titel ist erschreckend. Mein alter Herr wird demnächst 75  40.000 war bei uns die Zahl oder? Da sind wir bald....
Corona-Krise in Spanien: „Kein Beatmungsgeraet ab 75 Jahren“ - WELT

Ich hoffe das zumindest einige europäische Länder die Sache langfristig in den Griff bekommen und den Nachbarn geholfen wird


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. März 2020)

Die Positiven werden gewinnen  !    

YouTube

Irgendwie hab ich Bock auf Left4Dead 2


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. März 2020)

50-Jaehriger ueberlebte Virus: Er berichtet, wie sich die Krankheit anfuehlt - Gesundheit - FOCUS Online

Er hat den kritischen Zustand überlebt. Ich denke, dass machmal Bilder mehr aussagen als 1000de Worte oder Zahlen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Erste sehr positive Medikamententests könnten alles ganz schnell ändern.
> Die jetzigen Kurs spielen eine große Sorge wieder. Die Krise kann aber
> durchaus früher beendet sein. Abwarten ....
> 
> ...


Und ihr seid auch viel früher und öfters gestorben.  Das hast du nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und ihr seid auch viel früher und öfters gestorben.  Das hast du nicht erwähnt.


Abwarten, wie sich die nächsten Jahrzehnte entwickeln:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer nur Durchfall wenn ich zuviel Alk trinke oder nicht richtig esse .





Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Rein schon deswegen  und wegen Magen-Darm  sollte man die ganze ******* mit den "Schiffsbrüchigen" lassen  im Mittelmeer  .   Ka  wo die hinkacken ...120 Leute auf einem Schlauchboot für paar Tage



Na, morgen wieder Durchfall?


----------



## muadib (25. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Zahlen von China betrachte ich sehr sehr kritisch, insbesondere die Todeszahlen.
> Auch mit den extremen Maßnahmen die da getroffen wurden halte ichs für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man einen Ausbruch von minimum 80.000 Infizierten in einem Land mit über einer Milliarde Einwohnern spontan auf Null begrenzen kann. Wenn man aber die Infiziertenzahlen so niedrig nach außen gibt darf mana uch nicht immens hohe Todesraten haben da es dann auch auffallen würde, daher sind die Todeszahlen auch so "niedrig". Das passt halt gar nicht zu den zig Krematorien die da Wochenlang 24/7 durchgebrannt haben (was man an charakteristischer Luftverschmutzung erkennt) und erst Recht nicht zu den über 20 Millionen Handynutzern (Link) die seitdem recht kurios verschwunden sind.
> 
> Ich kann natürlich nichts beweisen aber für mich sieht das in China danach aus als wären sowohl die Zahl Infizierter als auch die Zahl der Toten um Größenordnungen höher als offiziell.



Allein das China behauptet, dass momentan die einzigen Neuinfektionen durch Menschen stattfinden, die nach China einreisen, wirkt dann doch sehr unglaubwürdig. Wenn dann noch Blogger, die die Leichensäcke gefilmt haben, plötzlich verschwinden, kann man sich seinen Teil denken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute auch ganz witzig... Ich wollte Hefe haben um saftig Pizza zu machen... Gab keine. Haben die Hamster mal auf das Verfallsdatum von frischer Hefe geschaut?
> Oder wird im Moment einfach alles gekauft, was noch im Regal steht, egal ob man es braucht?



Mehl und Hefe wurde knapp, nachdem die Brotregale leer waren. 1 + 1 = da hat wer keine Ahnung von Haltbarkeiten. Und von Sauerteig.




Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die Leute frieren die Hefe ein.



Korrigier mich einer, wenn ich falsch liege - aber das überlebt die Hefe nicht.?! 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Was  Verruckt-Birdman nicht begreift ist, dass das Angebot ein vergiftetes Geschenk Chinas darstellt. So nach dem Motto: "Kommt, wir helfen euch (obwohl wir selbst noch genug Probleme haben, aber inzwischen kehren wir diese viel professioneller unter den Teppich) und dafür erwähnt ihr nicht mehr, dass es unsere anfängliche Untätigkeit und Geheimniskrämerei war, durch die es überhaupt so weit gekommen ist."
> Länder, denen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht, nehmen Hilfe auch unter schmutzigen Konditionen an. So weit ist Deutschland allerdings noch lange nicht und wird es womöglich auch nie sein.



Äh: China hat die Lage zu einem Infektionsstand an die WHO gemeldet, an dem weder Deutschland noch Italien auch nur einen Finger krum gemacht haben. Und die lokalen Behörden, die versucht haben ein paar Tage länger den Deckel drauf zu halten, können von Glück sagen, dass sie nicht direkt an die Wand gestellt wurden. Mit Ausnahme von Trump erhebt eigentlich niemand Vorwürfe gegen den chinesischen Staat, die der jetzt auswetzen könnte, ganz abgesehen davon, dass der sich in drölftausend anderen Punkten nicht die Bohne dafür interessiert, was der Rest der Welt von seiner Politik hält. Solange die Hilfsleistungen an keine direkten Bedingungen gekoppelt sind, ist es blanker Populismus von "vergifteten Angeboten zu sprechen.



> Mit dem Trojanischen Pferd aus China wäre das jedoch erst einmal nichts anderes ... Bis die fernöstliche Hilfslieferung beim Einzelnen angekommen ist, trudeln dort auch unsere eigenen Mittel ein. Man hätte also nichts gewonnen, außer einer *mindestens* politischen Verbindlichkeit gegenüber China.



Solange sich hochrangige Politiker vor einer Wochenladung Masken ablichten lassen, die selektiv an beschränkte Einrichtungen geliefert werden, haben wir wohl alles andere als Überschuss. Normalerweise haben wir ein bundesweites Logistiknetz für allen möglichen Scheiß, dass normalerweise binnen 48 h so ziemlich alles in größeren Mengen zustellt. Und aktuell steht für >50% der Waren der Handel komplett. Trotzdem kann keine Apotheke eine Palette Masken bestellen, weil wir bestenfalls knapp bedarfsdeckend arbeiten und die Knappheit zentral verwaltet wird. Und wir sind weiterhin nur Nebenkriegsschauplatz, in Italien oder Spanien transportiert die Armee die chinesischen Lieferungen direkt vom Flugzeug ins Krankenhaus. Da vergehen keine 36 Stunden vom Abflug bis zum Einsatz.




> Ach ja, die Sache mit dem Kommunismus: DEN Kommunismus gibt es ebenso wenig wie DEN Kapitalismus. Das ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass chinesische Staatsmedien selbstverständlich nach Noten der chinesische Regierung flöten und auswärtige Sympathisanten freudig einstimmen. Das würden sie auch unter anderen Ideologien tun. Dem Pferd muss nur der Reiter gefallen ... oder der Zügel wird straff genug gehalten.



Über DEN Kapitalismus lässt sich streiten, weil es kein sinnstiftendes Werk gibt und die reine Lehre in der Praxis schon lange nirgendwo mehr zu finden ist. Aber DER Kommunismus ist definiert und man kann recht klar sagen, was ihm entspricht und was nicht. Das gleiche gilt für DEN Sozialismus, nur für den Fall das hier jemandem auffallen sollte, dass man sich mit "chinesischem Kommunismus" selbst als Vollhonk outet, der die Fresse halten und zuhören oder sich auf anderem Wege die elementarsten Grundlagen aneignen sollte.
(In dem Fall reicht schon ein Blick in die Präambel der chinesischen Verfassung bzw. den zugehörigen Wikiartikel für die ganz Faulen: "... ist ein sozialistischer Staat unter der demokratischen Diktatur des Volkes". Das stimmt zwar von hinten bis vorn nicht, aber nicht einmal die Ansprüche des Sozialismus erfüllt kann erst recht nicht kommunistisch sein.)

Staatsmedien haben aber weder mit dem einen noch dem anderen etwas zu tun. Natürlich gibt es im Sozial- und Kommunismus keine "Privatmedien", weil es überhaupt kein "Privat-[insert beliebige Großstruktur]" gibt, aber das sagt nichts über die Einflussnahme der Regierung auf die Medienhalte aus. Die können genausogut komplett frei wie komplett gelenkt sein, wie man das im sogenannten Kapitalismus auch vorfindet.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In der Tat, davon hat man hier im Norden bisher nix gehört (oder ich zumindest nicht). Und tatsächlich wurden mittlerweile wohl auch die Exportvorbehalte bzgl. medizinischer Güter und Schutzausrüstung gelockert, die Deutschland gleich zu Anfang erst mal reingehauen hat. Das sind ja erfreuliche Signale!



Iirc wurden die Ausfuhrbeschränkungen nach weniger als einer Woche wieder aufgehoben. Das war eine kurzfristige Aktion um Ausverkäufe zu verhindern, weil den deutschen Politikern ungefähr zum gleichen Zeitpunkt aufgefallen ist, dass eine "Pandemie" ggf. auch in Deutschland Bedarf an medizinischer Versorgung erzeugen könnte, wie den italienischen Verantwortlichen die Bestände ausgingen. Arschig, ja, und sicherlich auch für einige Tote extra verantwortlich, aber eben eine schon lange korrigierte Kurzschlussreaktion.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *1. Das Virus:*
> Gestern las ich eine vergleichende deutsche Studie über die Überlebenswahrsdcheinlichkeit von Viren auf unterschiedlichen Oberflächen. Dieses verdammte kleine Biest lebt auf Holz und Metall bis zu 9 Tage. Das ist in der Tat unangenehm für Schmiereninfektion, die wir bisher noch nicht ernst nehmen,



Link? 9 Tage auf Metall liegt verdammt weit über allen bisherigen Angaben, die oft unter 9 Stunden lagen. Wäre auch extrem viel für so ein einfaches Virus. (Möglich ist natürlich alles - solange das Metall in einer Umgebung mit 100 Prozent Luftfeuchtigkeit und 35 °C liegt, gehen vermutlich auch 10 Tage...)



> *2. Strafen bei Quarantäne vergehen*
> 200,-€ Bussgeld bei Treffen mit mehr als zwei Personen. Wie stellt die Polizei so ein Bssgeld zu und wie verhindert sie, dabei selber die Regeln zu übertreten?
> Coronavirus: NRW erlaesst Bussgeldkatalog fuer Verstoesse gegen Corona-Regeln - DER SPIEGEL



Ich glaube das kann man mehr oder minder als Drohkulisse auffassen. Die Bayern wollen wohl sogar bis zu 25000 € Strafen verhängen, aber es sollte wohl jedem klar sein, dass unter den herrschenden Bedingungen kaum eine gerichtsfeste Umsetzung möglich ist. Wenn drei Leute zusammenstehen, wer ist denn dann der böse Dritte, den die anderen beiden nicht abschütteln konnten-danke-für-ihre-Hilfe-her-Wachtelmeister-nehmen-sie-den-rechts-von-mir-gleich-mit. Ganz abgesehen von der 80% Chance auf Straffreiheit, wenn man "keinen Ausweis dabei hat", dreimal heftig niest "und jetzt besser zurück ins Bett geht".
Aber solche Strafen verhindern, dass jemand öffentlich polizeiliche Anweisungen ignoriert. Anhaltender Verstoß gegen die Regeln ist nämlich sehr viel leichter zu handhaben.



> Entweder ist das Ding in China viel älter, also ein paar Wochen



Der Teil ist aber nicht Phantasie: Das Ding ist viel älter als ein paar Wochen. Wuhan hat Anfang Januar 44 Fälle schwerer Lungenentzündungen gemeldet. Mit leichter Untermeldung gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt also schon 50-80 Fälle mit schwerstem Verlauf und dementsprechend 50 mal mehr Erkrankte. Also um die 300 Personen, was bei drei Ansteckungen pro Infiziertem mindestens die vierte Generation wäre. Bei einer kurzen Inkubationszeit wäre die Erstinfektion in diesem best case szenario Anfang Dezember gewesen. Rechnet man mit politisch deutlich schön gefärbten Zahlen und mindestens 4000 Infizierten, zwei Wochen Übertragungszeit und nur zwei erfolgreichen Übertragungen, kommt man auf eine Erstinfektion im Sommer 2019.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da  die Coronakrise die Wirtschaft sehr hart getroffen hat gibts auch gar keinen fundamentalen Grund warum Börsen steigen sollten (nein, Geldbazookas sind nicht fundamental^^). Klar kommt ne Gegenbewegung jetzt nach oben nach dem harten Abverkauf, kein Index fällt 80% am Stück. Aber spätestens wenn Sommer/Herbst Quartalszahlen kommen und klar wird wie die Wirtschaft am Ar... ist kommt die zweite Abwärtswelle. Nicht ganz so schnell wie die erste aber definitiv deutlich tiefer. Schaut euch die Crashes 2007, 2000 oder von mir aus sogar 1929 an. Ist immer dasselbe.



Wenn die USA abschalten wird es auch sehr schnell runtergehen. Aktuell haben die Börsen nur "in China stehen die Bänder still. Keine Ahnung was das bedeutet. Vielleicht lieber verkaufen" verarbeitet. Die nächsten 1-2 Monate kommt "hey, wir haben weltweit 25% der Jahresproduktion verloren und der aus unerfindlichen Gründen wichtigste Markt der Welt steht kurz vor einem Bürgerkrieg".




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wartet mal wenn der bescheuerte Blonde da drüben das durchzieht mit seinem "bei Rezession sterben mehr als an Corona" und alles wider aufmacht in den USA.



Beim US-Sozial- und Krankenversorgungssystem könnte er trotz allem recht haben. 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Dass die USA einen Sprung macht war eigentlich klar. Dass die Zahlen in China bisher so relativ human ausgefallen sind verwundert da schon eher, aber da scheint es aktuell auch wieder etwas anzusteigen.
> 
> Die Entwicklung in Italien ist allerdings richtig krass. "Nur" 60 Millionen Einwohner, aktuell noch ca. 10.000 weniger Infizierte als China (mit 1,4 Milliarden Einwohnern), aber schon deutlich mehr als doppelt so viele Tote. Und es wird auch [noch] nicht wirklich besser.



Was von den Zahlen aus China halten soll, ist umstritten, aber Italien dürfte das mit Abstand untertesteste Land von allen sein. Da kannst du von mindestens 5 bis 10 mal so vielen Infizierten ausgehen.




AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ja, das ist bekannt. Leider ging es dabei nicht um die rein äußerliche Anwendung.



Selbst innerlich ist das damals verwendete metallische Quecksilber kein akutes Problem. Im Gegensatz zu einigen Verbindungen wird es afaik kaum über den Darm aufgenommen, sondern fällt einfach durch. Aufgrund der Konsistenz und Masse wohl wortwörtlich bzw. schnell genug, dass die Quacksalber ihr wertvolles Medikament zeitnah zurückgewinnen konnten...
Probelmatisch sind bei reinem Quecksilber eigentlich "nur" die Dämpfe und wenn man es pur schluckt, ist es natürlich kaum zu vermeiden, dass man auch etwas einatmet. Aber erst über längere Zeit führt das zu Nervenschäden, einmalig ist es halt einfach eine gewisse Schwermetallbelastung der Leber. Ich würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn die meisten von Quacksalbern "Behandelten" in der Hinsicht mehr Schäden durch Blei im Trinkwasser oder sogar nur erjagtem Wildfleisch abbekommen haben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Na ja. Die Römer hatten fließend Wasser und Abwasser (über die Griechen aus Ägypten importiert) ... und haben sich dann in den öffentlichen (!) Aborten trotzdem allesamt den Hintern mit dem selben Tuch abgewischt, jedes Abkommen mit Spucke und Handschlag besiegelt und lebten dicht zusammen mit Mensch und Nutzvieh. Da half dann wöchentliches Baden und Saunieren auch nicht mehr viel.



Nicht zu vergessen: Selbst dieses ... Hygiene ... Niveau stand nur den Bürgern zu und trotzdem kamen die römischen Städte auf einen geradezu gigantischen Wasserverbrauch. Die komplette Vor-Pest-Bevölkerung Mitteleuropas hätte auf diesem Niveau gar nicht versorgt werden können. (Was nicht heißt, dass man sich SO weit zurückentwickeln musste. Einige Städte haben ihren Wasserverbrauch ja auf ein Viertel oder weniger reduziert...)




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Schon rein wegen der Luftverschmutzung hat das Virus  kaum Chancen  sich  derart auszubreiten  wie in  einer intakten natürlichen Umgebung wie  zB im  Regenwald  .



Es steht bereits die These im Raum, dass Feinstaub der Verbreitung des Virus direkt förderlich ist, weil es an Partikeln länger überlebt und mobiler ist, als frei in der Luft. (Die Vorbelastung der Lungen ist definitiv ein dicker Bonus)
Das Regenwald besser ist, möchte ich nicht wetten (Luftfeuchtigkeit hilft ebenfalls), aber trockene Landluft wirkt definitiv infektionshemmend. (wie stark wäre eine andere Frage)




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Na, morgen wieder Durchfall?



Breitet sich ja gerade massenhaft aus


----------



## pedi (25. März 2020)

so schlimm kanns in deutschland nicht sein, bezüglich fehlender pflege- und fachkräfte, schutzausrüstung und medizinischer geräte , wenn man jetzt schwer coronakranke aus italien (für mich absolut unverständlich) einfliegen lässt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (25. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier noch mal deine Überschrift.
> 
> 
> 
> Wo ist also die Quelle für deine Behauptung?


Das habe ich hier so hinreichend belegt, daß es jedem seriösen Faktencheck standhält. Fake News brüllen ist eine Sache, vorher recherchieren eine andere.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. März 2020)

In meinen Augen hätte man die Verbreitung gut verhindern können, wenn man Einreisebeschränkungen und Kontrollen an entsprechenden Einreisehotspots für (EU-)einheimische Reisende aus entsprechenden Verbreitungsgebieten erlassen hätte und gleichzeitig Reisen in Ausbreitungsgebiete verboten hätte. Der Ausbruch bei Webasto entstand durch eine chinesische Mitarbeiterin, die eingereist ist, nachdem die starke Ausbreitung in Wuhan schon bekannt war. Die Mitarbeiterin kam zwar wohl nicht aus Wuhan, jedoch war chinesisches Neujahrsfest... Die Ausbrüche in Ballungsräumen, ach, in ganz Deutschland und Europa rühren auch daher, dass man ignoranterweise weiterhin exzessiven Reisetätigkeiten in/aus entsprechenden Ausbreitungsgebieten nachgegangen ist und nichts dagegen unternommen hat. Nicht umsonst ist Norditalien so stark betroffen - es ist eine touristisch wichtige Gegend und wegen des chinesischen Neujahrsfestes waren viele Chinesen auf Reisen... Und selbst als die Ausbrüche in Norditalien losgingen, ist man in Europa weiter fröhlich in den Skiurlaub gefahren und hat die Sch.... mit nach Hause gebracht.  

Schlussendlich hat diese grenzenlose und kontrolllose Freiheit dafür gesorgt, dass unsere alltägliche Freiheit bei weitem härter eingeschränkt wurde, wie es Reisebeschränkungen jemals hätten tun können. Wir wären sonst schlimmstenfalls mit vergleichsweise leichten wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen infolge von Produktionsausfällen in China konfrontiert gewesen. Jetzt steht das komplette weltweite Wirtschaftssystem vor dem Kollaps. Man hätte keinen Testballon für eine Totalüberwachung geschaffen. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass mit zunehmender Dauer der Einschränkungen die Leute alles über sich ergehen lassen, um wieder an die Freiheit zu kommen. Mir gehen die Ausgangs- und Kontaktbeschränkungen jetzt schon an die Substanz - und dabei sind die sozialen Bedürfnisse bei 99,99999% aller anderen Mitmenschen vermutlich stärker ausgeprägt wie bei mir... 

Man sollte auch erstmal ausreichende Testkapazitäten schaffen, damit eben nicht nur jene Personen getestet werden können, die eindeutige Symptome zeigen oder zweifelsfrei mit nachweislich infizierten Personen in Kontakt gekommen sind. Ich gehe nämlich stark davon aus, dass es eine EXTREM hohe Dunkelziffer an Infizierungen mit Sars-nCoV2 gibt, wo die Infizierten schlimmstenfalls Symptome einer jahreszeitüblichen Erkältung/Grippe entwickelt haben. Ich halte jedenfalls "nur" 1200 Infizierte alleine in Berlin für  unrealistisch. Angesichts der ewigen Untätigkeit rechne ich mit einem  Vielfachen an Trägern/Verbreitern, die selber keinerlei außergewöhnliche  Symptome zeigen und daher auch nicht erfasst werden. Dadurch wird natürlich der prozentuale Anteil an Krankheitsverläufen mit intensivmedizinischem Bedarf und/oder Todesfolge mutmaßlich unrealistisch in die Höhe getrieben, wodurch die derzeitigen extrem freiheitseinschränkenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen entsprechend auf einer unrealistischen Basis beruhen. Nur 8 Coronatote bisher, aber gleich ganze 260 Grippetote bisher im Jahre 2020 lassen mich bei der wohl recht hohen Verbreitungsgeschwindigkeit von Sars-nCoV2 aktuell halt ziemlich stutzig werden. 

Auch ist immer nur die Rede davon, die Ausbreitung zu verlangsamen. Nicht aufzuhalten. Es rechnet eh jeder damit, dass ein Stopp einzig durch Herdenimmunität eintreten wird. Angesichts dessen frage ich mich, WIE LANGE man diese Maßnahmen aufrecht erhalten will und den Menschen damit ihre Freiheit zu allergrößten Teilen raubt. Jedenfalls sollte uns das eine Lehre sein, dass das Gesundheitssystem nicht privatisiert/kaputtgespart gehört... Gäbe es genügend intensivmedizinische Behandlungskapazitäten, wären auch die derzeitigen Maßnahmen überflüssig. In dem Zusammenhang wäre halt auch ein realistischen Bild der Durchseuchung wichtig, um abschätzen zu können, mit was für einem Anstieg an Infizierten mit intensivmedizinischem Behandlungsbedarf bzw. schweren/sehr schweren Krankheitsverläufen man noch rechnen muss. 

Am meisten Angst macht mir aber die (garantiert passierende) nächste Pandemie - da rechne ich stark mit digitaler Totalüberwachung und einem defacto-abschaffen der körperlichen Selbstbestimmung.


----------



## fipS09 (25. März 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gäbe es genügend intensivmedizinische Behandlungskapazitäten, wären auch die derzeitigen Maßnahmen überflüssig.


Selbst bei einem nicht kaputt gesparten Gesundheitssystem halte ich eine derartige Masse an intensivmedizinischen Behandlungskapazitäten für utopisch. Wir haben derzeit laut statistischem Bundesamt 28.030 Intensivbetten, davon ausgehend das 6% aller Erkrankten (keine Ahnung wie genau die Zahl ist, habe ich irgendwo gelesen) dort landen sind wir bei ~466.000 Infizierten am Limit. Verdreifache das und du hast immer noch lange nicht genug Kapazitäten um eine Epidemie die sich derart schnell verbreitet ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen einfach laufen zu lassen.
Nächstes mal reagiert man vielleicht schneller, hilft leider denen die das potentielle nächste mal nicht mehr erleben nicht.


----------



## seahawk (25. März 2020)

Ja, das Thema offene Grenzen und Reisefreiheit wird nach der Krise anders aussehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

Harald Lesch mit "Corona: Was sagt die Wissenschaft" - ZDFmediathek

Eine interessante Sendung. Habe ich mir gestern Abend angeguckt.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Korrigier mich einer, wenn ich falsch liege - aber das überlebt die Hefe nicht.?!



Ach komm, natürlich kann man Hefe einfrieren. 
Hat meine Oma schon vor Jahrzehnten gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

Covid-19: China hebt Abriegelung von Provinz Hubei auf | ZEIT ONLINE

China öffnet die Provinz Hubei wieder und tut so als hätten sie Corona besiegt.
Für viele hat das nur politische Gründe und geschieht viel zu früh.


----------



## AlphaMale (25. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach komm, natürlich kann man Hefe einfrieren.
> Hat meine Oma schon vor Jahrzehnten gemacht.



Stimmt, sie wird danach zwar dann noch etwas "bröckeliger" als normal schon, aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Stimmt, sie wird danach zwar dann noch etwas "bröckeliger" als normal schon, aber das war es dann auch schon.



Du musst sie sanft auftauen lassen, dann geht das wunderbar. Also nicht vom Gefrierschrank in die heiße Sonne legen sondern einfach die Nacht im Kühlschrank auftauen lassen.


----------



## AlphaMale (25. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst sie sanft auftauen lassen, dann geht das wunderbar. Also nicht vom Gefrierschrank in die heiße Sonne legen sondern einfach die Nacht im Kühlschrank auftauen lassen.



Ah...ja, also so ähnlich wie bei einer Frau auch. Versucht man sie zu schnell aufzutauen, wird ihre "emotionale Konsistenz" ja mitunter auch schnell "bröckeliger"..Langsame Temperaturangleichung hilft.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

Wie wäre es wenn ihr beiden einen Pizza-Bäcker-Thread aufmacht?

Topic: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9MJQhnxgvds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2020)

Harald Lesch mit "Corona: Was sagt die Wissenschaft" - ZDFmediathek


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Harald Lesch mit "Corona: Was sagt die Wissenschaft" - ZDFmediathek


Habe ich hier auch schon verlinkt.

Eine interessante Sendung. Und eigentlich sollte dann auch geklärt sein woher das Virus kommt.
Die Chinesen beschuldigen ja jetzt die USA.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ah...ja, also so ähnlich wie bei einer Frau auch. Versucht man sie zu schnell aufzutauen, wird ihre "emotionale Konsistenz" ja mitunter auch schnell "bröckeliger"..Langsame Temperaturangleichung hilft.



Wer eine Frau mit liebe auftaut, backt auch mit liebe Brot ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. März 2020)

Dank Corona darf ich jetzt jeden Tag so viel Knoblauch essen, wie ich will.
Viele Freiheiten verloren, eine gewonnen.


----------



## Duvar (25. März 2020)

Macht eure Hefe doch selbst, ist sogar 100 mal besser als das vom Laden.


----------



## Slezer (25. März 2020)

Bitte lass uns nicht dumm sterben und sage uns wie.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Dank Corona darf ich jetzt jeden Tag so viel Knoblauch essen, wie ich will.
> Viele Freiheiten verloren, eine gewonnen.



Knoblauch hat ja auch antivirale Wirkung. 
Eine Zehe gegen Corona ins Essen, und wenn man noch eine zweite nimmt, klappt es auch mit den 2m Abstand. 

Wobei doch eigentlich in der mediterranen Küche recht viel Knoblauch verwendet wird.

Spanien verzeichnet mehr Corona-Todesopfer als China_11:58 Uhr_
Die Zahl der Corona-Todesopfer in Spanien hat die Chinas überholt. Nach Angaben der Regierung in Madrid starben 3434 Menschen in Spanien an der durch das Coronavirus ausgelösten Lungenkrankheit Covid-19. Binnen eines Tages seien weitere 738 Todesopfer hinzugekommen.


----------



## Duvar (25. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Bitte lass uns nicht dumm sterben und sage uns wie.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTAiDki7AQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Typ macht richtig geile Brote, nur die ganzen Prozeduren ziehen sich halt etwas in die Länge, aber die Arbeit an sich dauert nicht so lang.
Hier passt der Spruch: Gut Ding brauch Weile.


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2020)

Mein Vater konnte mir heute (er ist Rentner) endlich nach 2 Wochen eine Packung Klopapier besorgen. Hatte nur noch eine Rolle zuhause.
Jungs ich bin wieder im Spiel.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. März 2020)

Die Todeszahlen in Frankreich sollen wohl höher sein, weil man nur die Toten in Krankenhäuser zählt.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mein Vater konnte mir heute (er ist Rentner) endlich nach 2 Wochen eine Packung Klopapier besorgen. Hatte nur noch eine Rolle zuhause.
> Jungs ich bin wieder im Spiel.



Du hättest vorsorgen sollen.


----------



## Duvar (25. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mein Vater konnte mir heute (er ist Rentner) endlich nach 2 Wochen eine Packung Klopapier besorgen. Hatte nur noch eine Rolle zuhause.
> Jungs ich bin wieder im Spiel.



Nice, jetzt kann wieder geschis... werden bis die Klobrille glüht YESSS!
Freut mich für dich, wünsche guten rutsch und flutsch bzw gute drops^^


----------



## Redrudi (25. März 2020)

Mit euch kann sich ja gut über sche..e Unterhalten! ist aber ein Sche...Thema.


----------



## NuVirus (25. März 2020)

Seit das los ging hab ich auch kein Klopapier oder Ravioli beim Einkaufen mehr gesehen schon nervig, zum Glück noch Klopapier auf Lager aber jemand in der Familie braucht nachschub demnächst daher hätte ich was mitgenommen


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

Einfach eine Großpackung bestellen und gut ist's ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

Ins Heinsberg sind inzwischen 21 der 995 bekannt Infizierten gestorben und  mitnichten sind alle Infizierten geheilt. Da kommt was auf uns zu ....
Experience


----------



## INU.ID (25. März 2020)

Irgendwie hat es doch auch was schönes...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pp-o-rZ7ZFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xqq8iDi8faI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEjLrIHsjms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2_fvn1oZ0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8rEjbXaahM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Coronavirus: Deserted streets around the world @ YouTube


----------



## Poulton (25. März 2020)

Corona-Krise: Bundesregierung lockert Regeln fuer Erntehelfer - DER SPIEGEL
Wann man die Bundeswehr wohl in die große Ernteschlacht schickt?


----------



## Two-Face (25. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einfach eine Großpackung bestellen und gut ist's ...


Ich hab' mir jetzt einfach mal 200 Stück davon besorgt: Petit-Schälchen Muschel, aus Melamin

Leider gibt's die aber nicht im Dreierpack.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat es doch auch was schönes...


Wir sehen also, dass es ganz einfach ist, etwas gegen Umweltverschmutzung und Klimawandel zu tun. Dazu bedarf es nur ein paar Anweisungen der Regierung. Nichts besonderes. Kann man nach der Pandemie, wenn mit Medikamenten und Impfstoffen die Gefahr beherrschbar ist, mal bei den Verantwortlichen anklopfen und fragen, wie es denn jetzt weiter geht.

Denn am Klimawandel werden Millionen der jetzigen Kinder sterben, ganz im Gegensatz zum Coronavirus, was Kinder nicht betrifft. Und wie es der texanische Gouverneur so schön sinngemäß sagte: Das wichtigste der alten Menschen sind ihre Kinder und Enkel. Sie sollten bereit sein, Opfer zu ertragen, um die Zukunft der Jugend nicht zu zerstören."

Er meinte das natürlich anders, aber man kann das wunderschön auf die Auswirk8ngen des Klimawandels anwenden.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: Bundesregierung lockert Regeln fuer Erntehelfer - DER SPIEGEL
> Wann man die Bundeswehr wohl in die große Ernteschlacht schickt?



Ach, dafür ist Deutschlands größter Trachtenverein auf einmal wieder gut genug, was? 

Nix da, diesmal darf sich die _Intelligenzija_ nicht drücken! In Zeiten der Not wird jeder zum Ernteeinsatz herangezogen, der nicht gerade systemrelevant beschäftigt ist. Was könnte Deutschland mehr einen, als wenn Berufspolitiker, Juristen, Lehrer, Mechaniker, Anstreicher und Penner einträchtig nebeneinander die Ernte einbringen? 
- Kartoffeln, hört die Signale! 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leider gibt's die aber nicht im Dreierpack.



Sanfte Grüße, Bürger.
Es ist allerdings wirklich an der Zeit, dass sich die Hamster kalmieren ...


----------



## INU.ID (25. März 2020)

Coronavirus Update (Live): 441,095 Cases and 19,764 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Bzw: Italy Coronavirus: 69,176 Cases and 6,820 Deaths - Worldometer

Irgendwie kommen heute den ganzen Tag von Italien gar keine Zahlen mehr.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Coronavirus Update (Live): 441,095 Cases and 19,764 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
> 
> Bzw: Italy Coronavirus: 69,176 Cases and 6,820 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Irgendwie kommen heute den ganzen Tag von Italien gar keine Zahlen mehr.


Sie updaten einmal um 18.00 unsere Zeit.

YouTube


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Knoblauch hat ja auch antivirale Wirkung.
> Eine Zehe gegen Corona ins Essen, und wenn man noch eine zweite nimmt, klappt es auch mit den 2m Abstand.
> 
> Wobei doch eigentlich in der mediterranen Küche recht viel Knoblauch verwendet wird.


Stimmt. Italiener, Griechen und Türken bestehen zu 50% aus Knoblauch. 

Wobei das mit der Dauerfahne irgendwann doch lästig wird. Zur Abwechslung sind morgen mal rohe Zwiebeln dran. 

So ziemlich die einzige Medizin, die ich einnehme.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: Bundesregierung lockert Regeln fuer Erntehelfer - DER SPIEGEL
> Wann man die Bundeswehr wohl in die große Ernteschlacht schickt?


Ich würde dem Forenbauer helfen 
Also los


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

Und Donald will mit dem Coronavirus verhandeln:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Internet


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2020)

Der Postillon: Trump will sich mit Coronavirus zu Friedensverhandlungen treffen


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (25. März 2020)

Die Fälle in den USA steigen rasant an, Bill Gates warnte schon, nicht so weiterzumachen. Jetzt droht das Land zum Epizentrum der Pandemie zu werden. In den letzten 24 Stunden stammten 85 % aller Neuinfektionen aus EU und USA.

United States could become coronavirus epicenter: WHO - Reuters


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. März 2020)

Soll das mit dem Postillon lustig sein oder wird das mittlerweile für eine seriöse Quelle gehalten?


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Quelle: Internet


Hahaha. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ....


Psssst, der Link ist doch korrekt unter dem Bild angegeben, "komischerweise" ist  die Farbe weg. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie das passiert ist. Draufklicken und man sieht es.

Komm, das ist gute und passende Satire und wir müssen auch mal lachen. Das hilft in diesen kontaktarmen Zeiten


----------



## Tengri86 (25. März 2020)

War ne gute Folge trotz Streamer mässig 

Die Anstalt vom 24. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Soll das mit dem Postillon lustig sein oder wird das mittlerweile für eine seriöse Quelle gehalten?


Das ist das schlimme an der heutigen Gesellschaft - manchmal ist es gar nicht mehr so leicht sofort zu entscheiden ob eine solche Headline Satire ist oder nicht.

Wenn man vor 3 Monaten getitelt hätte "Neuer Virus in China entdeckt, Deutsche kaufen 100 Rollen Klopapier pro Person zur Abschreckung" wäre das ein klarer Postillion-Artikel gewesen. Und heute...


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist das schlimme an der heutigen Gesellschaft - manchmal ist es gar nicht mehr so leicht sofort zu entscheiden ob eine solche Headline Satire ist oder nicht.


Es kommt ja tatsächlich bereits vor, daher auch die Nachfrage. 

Als lustig wird es auch nur empfunden, weil wieder gegen Trump gewettert wird. Der is ja so doof, hihihi. Humor braucht ja kein Niveau, wenn er Ressentiments bedient.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> War ne gute Folge trotz Streamer mässig
> 
> Die Anstalt vom 24. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


Ich glaube, die haben diesen Strang gelesen und viele unserer Links und Prognosen eingebaut ..


----------



## muadib (25. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist das schlimme an der heutigen Gesellschaft - manchmal ist es gar nicht mehr so leicht sofort zu entscheiden ob eine solche Headline Satire ist oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn man vor 3 Monaten getitelt hätte "Neuer Virus in China entdeckt, Deutsche kaufen 100 Rollen Klopapier pro Person zur Abschreckung" wäre das ein klarer Postillion-Artikel gewesen. Und heute...



Als ich jemandem erzählt habe, dass die Neuseeländischen Ureinwohner aufgrund des Virus auf ihren traditionellen Nasengruß verzichten, hat man mir auch unterstellt ich hätte diese Information aus dem Postillon.



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Stimmt. Italiener, Griechen und Türken bestehen zu 50% aus Knoblauch.
> 
> Wobei das mit der Dauerfahne irgendwann doch lästig wird. Zur Abwechslung sind morgen mal rohe Zwiebeln dran.
> 
> So ziemlich die einzige Medizin, die ich einnehme.




Nachdem ich in einem Knoblaurestaurant essen war, in dem alles mit Knoblauch zubereitet wurde (d h. auch Eis und Bier), hat mich sogar mein eigener Knoblauchgeruch gestört.


----------



## Poulton (25. März 2020)

Corona verschaerft Lage alleinerziehender Muetter | MDR.DE




muadib schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in einem Knoblaurestaurant essen war, in dem alles mit  Knoblauch zubereitet wurde (d h. auch Eis und Bier), hat mich sogar mein  eigener Knoblauchgeruch gestört.


Harmlos. In einer schwachen "Minute" hatte ich mal ein 250g Glas  eingelegter Knoblauchzehen weggeputzt. Der Geruch hat mich nicht  gestört, dafür die anderen eine Woche lang...



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung sind morgen mal rohe Zwiebeln dran.


Aber Rote. Dazu schönen glasigen Harzer oder Limburger oder Romadur der von alleine läuft.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu schönen glasigen Harzer oder Limburger oder Romadur der von alleine läuft.


Dazu wird dann noch die "Limburger Halskrause" getragen und alles ist gut.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Als lustig wird es auch nur empfunden, weil wieder gegen Trump gewettert wird. Der is ja so doof, hihihi. Humor braucht ja kein Niveau, wenn er Ressentiments bedient.



Als Ressentiment bezeichnet man den "heimlichen Groll"; eine gefühlsmäßige, häufig oft unbewusste Aversion gegenüber bestimmten Personen.

Trump wird jedoch nicht heimlich, sondern ganz offen für einen Vollpfosten gehalten, Und das nicht aufgrund von Gefühlen oder unbewussten Neid bzw. dem Eindruck von Unterlegenheit, sondern weil er nachweislich einer ist und nicht müde wird, den Beweis dafür quasi ständig - nur sehr selten unterbrochen von halblichten Momenten - selbst anzutreten.

Ach so, und der Scherz wird hauptsächlich deshalb als lustig empfunden, weil er den Ablauf dessen aufgreift, was Trump nun schon mehrfach abgeliefert - oder vielmehr nicht abgeliefert hat. Am prominentesten sicherlich mit Kim Jong-un, der vom "kleinen Raketenmann" zur verwandten Seele und BFF von Donny avanciert ist, ohne dass dabei im Verhältnis der USA zu Nordkorea oder von Nordkorea zu irgendwem irgend etwas Substanzielles herausgekommen wäre.

Dass er demnächst auch Deals mit nicht einmal prinzipiell vernunftbegabten Entitäten anstreben könnte, ist somit tatsächlich ziemlich amüsant, wenn man nicht gerade ein Sympathisant des selbsternannten GröPaZ ist. Oder nicht ganz unfundiert befürchtet, dass es unter Umständen gar kein Scherz ist.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

Coronakrise: Drosten rechnet bald mit Antikoerper-Tests | GMX


----------



## iGameKudan (25. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Selbst bei einem nicht kaputt gesparten Gesundheitssystem halte ich eine derartige Masse an intensivmedizinischen Behandlungskapazitäten für utopisch. Wir haben derzeit laut statistischem Bundesamt 28.030 Intensivbetten, davon ausgehend das 6% aller Erkrankten (keine Ahnung wie genau die Zahl ist, habe ich irgendwo gelesen) dort landen sind wir bei ~466.000 Infizierten am Limit. Verdreifache das und du hast immer noch lange nicht genug Kapazitäten um eine Epidemie die sich derart schnell verbreitet ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen einfach laufen zu lassen.


Wenn man davon ausgeht dass einige Patienten währenddessen sterben, wieder gesund werden und nicht alle gleichzeitig krank werden... Ich halte es für eine große Herausforderung, aber nicht unmöglich. Man erweitert derzeit ja nach besten Möglichkeiten die Intensivkapazitäten - hier in Berlin baut man ja auch ein Corona-Konz...Krankenhaus. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ins Heinsberg sind inzwischen 21 der 995 bekannt Infizierten gestorben und  mitnichten sind alle Infizierten geheilt. Da kommt was auf uns zu ....
> Experience


Joa, da sind wir also noch bei ca. 2,5% an Todesfällen von BEKANNTEN Infektionen. Wie viele Infektionen es in Wahrheit gibt weiß niemand, da man hier in Deutschland nur offensichtlich Infizierte testet. Sowie deren Kontaktpersonen und solche, die sich in Risikogebieten aufgehalten haben.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir sehen also, dass es ganz einfach ist, etwas gegen Umweltverschmutzung und Klimawandel zu tun. Dazu bedarf es nur ein paar Anweisungen der Regierung. Nichts besonderes. Kann man nach der Pandemie, wenn mit Medikamenten und Impfstoffen die Gefahr beherrschbar ist, mal bei den Verantwortlichen anklopfen und fragen, wie es denn jetzt weiter geht.
> 
> Denn am Klimawandel werden Millionen der jetzigen Kinder sterben, ganz im Gegensatz zum Coronavirus, was Kinder nicht betrifft.


Ganz ehrlich? Kann man diese Klimawandeldiskussion in der derzeitigen Situation nicht einfach mal sein lassen?


----------



## Godslayer666 (25. März 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Kann man diese Klimawandeldiskussion in der derzeitigen Situation nicht einfach mal sein lassen?


Es wäre fahrlässig bis hin zu Ignorant jetzt nur wegen dem Virus alles hinten an zu stellen und dann mit großen Augen den anderen "Übeln" entgegen zu blicken. Der Klimawandel wird jeden Einzelnen noch härter treffen als das der Virus und die daraus resultierende Pandemie es je könnte. 
Dagegen gibt es keinen Impfstoff den man dann erforschen könnte, dagegen hilft kein Zuhause bleiben und kein Kontaktverbot.

Ja die derzeitige Situation ist nicht schön (obwohl ich mich - durch die Situation - gerade fühle als wäre ich im Paradies und nein bin kein Soziophobiker ) und beherrscht den Alltag, aber man sollte die anderen Dinge nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2020)

Corona-Schock in Norditalien: "Haben das Zählen der Toten aufgegeben" - n-tv.de


----------



## Tengri86 (25. März 2020)

Coronavirus-Krise: Zahl der Toten in Deutschland steigt auf ueber 200

"Mehrere Krankenwagen mit insgesamt 28 älteren Corona-Patienten sind in Spanien mit Steinen beworfen worden. Die Attacke habe sich bereits am Dienstag in La Línea de la Concepción im Süden des Landes ereignet, berichtete die spanische Polizei am Mittwoch. Dutzende Menschen hätten damit verhindern wollen, dass die infizierten und zum Teil an Covid-19 erkrankten Rentner, die aus einer anderen Gemeinde stammen, in ein Heim der andalusischen Stadt verlegt und dort unter Quarantäne gesetzt werden."


----------



## seahawk (25. März 2020)

Naja, La Linea de Concepion ist auch ein ziemliches Drecksloch.


----------



## Andregee (25. März 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel wird jeden Einzelnen noch härter treffen als das der Virus und die daraus resultierende Pandemie es je könnte.
> .



Ich glaube kaum, das sich Personen mit Hypoxämie Sorgen um den Klimawandel machen und in anbetracht des Todes kann es die Personen auch nicht mehr härter treffen


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Corona-Schock in Norditalien: "Haben das Zählen der Toten aufgegeben" - n-tv.de



So schlimm wie das alles ist aber man stelle sich vor, es sind (ztumindest offiziell) in Italien gerade mal_ ein Promille _der Bevölkerung infiziert! Das ist nur ein zarter Vorgeschmack von dem was droht wenn das alles WIRKLICH ausbricht - dann kann man die Zahlen mal Tausend rechnen. Wollen wir alle hoffen dass die ganzen Maßnahmen das vermeiden.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. März 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> fipS09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Selbst bei einem nicht kaputt gesparten Gesundheitssystem halte ich eine derartige Masse an intensivmedizinischen Behandlungskapazitäten für utopisch. Wir haben derzeit laut statistischem Bundesamt 28.030 Intensivbetten, davon ausgehend das 6% aller Erkrankten (keine Ahnung wie genau die Zahl ist, habe ich irgendwo gelesen) dort landen sind wir bei ~466.000 Infizierten am Limit. Verdreifache das und du hast immer noch lange nicht genug Kapazitäten um eine Epidemie die sich derart schnell verbreitet ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen einfach laufen zu lassen.
> ...



Leider fehlt  da noch eine Sache in der Rechnung.

Ja, wir haben  um die 28.000 Intensivbetten , allerdings sind diese meist zu 80% belegt.Auch wenn Corona gerade auf Tour ist, die anderen Erkrankungen sind auch noch da.
Aus einen Bericht den ich letzten gelesen habe ging hervor das man die Belegung   auf  50-60 % drücken kann, wenn man nicht die lebenswichtigen  bzw verschiebbaren  Operationen  nicht mehr durchführt.

Dann bleiben  im besten Fall von den 28.000 nur noch 14.000 frei.
Bei den oben angenommenen 6%   schweren Verläufen, sind wir dann bei ~ 233.333 gleichzeitig infizierten die es geben  darf um noch im Rahmen des Gesundheitssystem zu bleiben.



Und in anderen Ländern sieht es aber noch deutlich schlechter aus,  Indien  zum Beispiel mit vielen Menschen  auf  wenig Fläche ( Indien 407 Einwohner pro km ² , Deutschland  232 pro km² ) bei einen fast nicht existierenden Gesundheitssystem  in Bezug auf die Einwohnerzahl.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. März 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Leider fehlt  da noch eine Sache in der Rechnung.
> 
> Ja, wir haben  um die 28.000 Intensivbetten , allerdings sind diese meist zu 80% belegt.Auch wenn Corona gerade auf Tour ist, die anderen Erkrankungen sind auch noch da.
> Aus einen Bericht den ich letzten gelesen habe ging hervor das man die Belegung   auf  50-60 % drücken kann, wenn man nicht die lebenswichtigen  bzw verschiebbaren  Operationen  nicht mehr durchführt.
> ...



Man braucht erstmal das Personal und die kann man net backen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ins Heinsberg sind inzwischen 21 der 995 bekannt Infizierten gestorben und  mitnichten sind alle Infizierten geheilt. Da kommt was auf uns zu ....
> Experience



Kennt eigentlich jemand das Todesfälle/Genesene-Verhältnis unter den Intensivpatienten? Nach allem, was ich bislang gehört habe, schafft man da selten mehr als eine Stabilisierung. D.h. die schwerstkranken sammeln sich mit fortlaufender Infizierung in den Krankenhäusern...




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist das schlimme an der heutigen Gesellschaft - manchmal ist es gar nicht mehr so leicht sofort zu entscheiden ob eine solche Headline Satire ist oder nicht.



Bei Trump ist das wirklich manchmal schwer. Echte Meldung von heute:
Er erwartet, dass die USA bis Ostern das Problem bewältigt haben.
Zweite echte Meldung von heute:
Der Vollidiot legt in Umfragen gerade deutlich zu.

Sowas kann man sich nicht ausdenken, da müssen selbst Satiriker Angst um ihre Arbeitsplätze entwickeln 




tobse2056 schrieb:


> Leider fehlt  da noch eine Sache in der Rechnung.
> 
> Ja, wir haben  um die 28.000 Intensivbetten , allerdings sind diese meist zu 80% belegt.Auch wenn Corona gerade auf Tour ist, die anderen Erkrankungen sind auch noch da.
> Aus einen Bericht den ich letzten gelesen habe ging hervor das man die Belegung   auf  50-60 % drücken kann, wenn man nicht die lebenswichtigen  bzw verschiebbaren  Operationen  nicht mehr durchführt.
> ...



Aber "verschiebbare" Operationen können auch nicht auf den Sanktnimerleinstag gelegt werden und bei einem Krankheitsverlauf von rund 3 Wochen bedeuten maximal 233333 Infizierte gleichzeitig, dass wir die Infektion über rund 1,5 Jahrente strecken müssten, ehe wir Herdenimmunitär auf diesem Wege erreicht haben.
Vollkommen unmöglich sowas. Die einzige Chance ist es, durch Isolation möglichst viele Leute vor Infektionen zu schützen, bis Impfungen da sind.


----------



## Fly4Fun (26. März 2020)

Dieser Herr Wieler vom RKI, scheint  überfordert, ambivalent, und nicht glaubwürdig. Vielleicht genießt er es, wie alle Scheinwerfer auf ihn gerichtet sind. Hab jetzt fast jeden Tag die PK angeschaut, morgens um 10 bei Phoenix. Jetzt werde ich es konsequent ignorieren. Selbst seine Assistentin ist mir unsympathisch. Man kanns auch übertreiben mit der Wichtigtuerei. Viel reden, ohne etwas zu sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowas kann man sich nicht ausdenken, da müssen selbst Satiriker Angst um ihre Arbeitsplätze entwickeln



Wobei doch Leute die Satire machen in einem Systemkritischen Beruf arbeiten, wie die heute-show vor einer Woche gezeigt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Corona-Schock in Norditalien: "Haben das Zählen der Toten aufgegeben" - n-tv.de



Genau das muss man groß schreiben:
_
"...Wobei immer nur von Zahlen zu reden falsch sei, hebt er im Interview  hervor. Denn es gehe hier um Menschen, um ihr Leben, das sollte man  nicht vergessen. Es gehe um Eltern, Großeltern, Freunde oder einfach nur  um Leute, die man vom Sehen her schon seit Jahren kannte ..."
_


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So schlimm wie das alles ist aber man  stelle sich vor, es sind (ztumindest offiziell) in Italien gerade mal ein Promille der  Bevölkerung infiziert! Das ist nur ein zarter Vorgeschmack von dem was  droht wenn das alles WIRKLICH ausbricht - dann kann man die Zahlen mal  Tausend rechnen. Wollen wir alle hoffen dass die ganzen Maßnahmen das  vermeiden.


Ich interpretiere das anders. Ich nehme als Basis unsere Zahlen. Hier gehe ich davon aus, dass die Dunkelziffer am geringsten ist. Wir haben natürlich auch eine, aber wir haben Gesundheitsämter, die am Anfang sehr gut recherchierten und vermutlich die überwiegende Anzahl der Fälle dingfest machten, bevor sie großen Schaden anrichteten. Dazu haben unsere Ärzte sehr früh klare Diagnoserichtlinen bekommen, die vieles einfachen gemacht haben. In anderen Ländern passierte das alles nicht.

Ich nehme unser Verhältnis Tote zu Infizierten als Basis und berechne auf diesem Verhältnis dann grob die Zahl der möglicherweise Infizierten in anderen Ländern. Und mit dieser Betrachung hat man dann in Italien schon 1,3 Millionen Infizierte. So als Daumenwert. Vermutlich weniger, da die Letalität in der Tat durch zu großen Andrang höher sein wird. Da ist also leider noch massiv Luft nach oben und es ist natürlich erst der Anfang. 

Hoffen wir, dass die Quarantänemaßnahmen wirken. Bei uns tut es das auch und ich bin positiv überrascht, wie diszipliniert die Menschen sind, vergleiche ich es mit dem eher belustigtem Verhalten noch vor zwei Wochen. Auch waren Diskussionen mit Freunden selbst vor zwei Wochen noch ganz anders als heute. Es ist angekommen, was ich hier seit sechs Wochen zu vermitteln versuche. Die ersten Berichte aus China waren da recht eindeutig. Keine Ahnung, warum in unserer globalisierten Welt irgendwer meinte, China sei weit weg. Das sind neun Flugstunden, das ist nix ..

Nachtrag;
Hier lese ich gerade jetzt ähnliches zu meinen Vermutungn:
Covid-19 - Warum die Todesrate durch das Coronavirus in Deutschland (noch) so niedrig ist



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand das Todesfälle/Genesene-Verhältnis unter den Intensivpatienten?.


Nein, nicht genau

*" ...8. Fall-Verstorbenen-Anteil, Letalität*
_Unter Patienten mit sehr schwerem Verlauf (ITS oder Lungenversagen) war der Fall-Verstorbenen-Anteil 22 % (15 / 67) (5). ..."_

"... *19. Anteil Verstorbene unter den ITS-Patienten*
_Hierzu liegen keine verlässlichen Informationen vor, da nicht über  Kohorten in den Studien berichtet wurde, die bis zum Ende beobachtet  wurden, d. h. wo bei allen ein Endpunkt bekannt war. ..."_
RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - SARS-CoV-2 Steckbrief zur Coronavirus-Krankheit-2019 (COVID-19)
...




DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Soll das mit dem Postillon lustig sein oder  wird das mittlerweile für eine seriöse Quelle gehalten?


Es ist eine Quelle seriöser Satire. Und wenn man erst einen Augenblick inne gehen muss um es zuu erkennen, ist die Satire besonders gut. Denn dieser Präsident ist so unglaublich dämlich, dem traut man alles zu.


----------



## Fly4Fun (26. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Denn dieser Präsident ist so unglaublich dämlich, dem traut man alles zu.



Ja schon klar. Hillary wäre natürlich perfekt gewesen. Der Postillion aber war mal lustig. So objektiv sind die nämlich nicht. Zu Beginn lustig mit Scharfsinn, dann aber stets hinter vermeintliche Helden, ohne zu hinterfragen. Eine gewisse Blauäugigkeit und 
 eine naive Ideologie, unterstelle ich denen schon. Die glauben wirklich an Entenhausen und Biene Maja. Und in den letzten Jahren habe ich gemerkt, wie deren Satire doch nicht so neutral ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2020)

*
Aufruf der MHH (Medizinische Hochschule Hannover) an alle, die das Virus überwunden haben*

_Im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus ruft die MHH die Bevölkerung zur Mithilfe  auf. Genesene Patienten sollen sich melden – denn sie können helfen:  mit Antikörpern und „Killerzellen“, die ihr Immunsystem gegen das Virus  SARS-Cov-2 gebildet hat. Per Plasmaspende können sie diese an Kranke  weitergeben.

Wer bereits genesen ist und bei der Therapie anderer helfen will, kann  sich auf zwei Wegen bei der MHH melden: entweder unter der kostenlosen  Telefonnummer (08 00) 532 532 5 oder per E-Mail unter RKP-Spende@mh-hannover.de_
Coronavirus: MHH ruft geheilte Covid-Patienten auf: Bitte melden Sie sich!


- Off topic -
 Mit diesem link hat sich die Diskussion für mich dann auch erledigt


Fly4Fun schrieb:


> . Und in den letzten Jahren habe ich gemerkt, wie deren Satire doch nicht so neutral ist.


Der Postillon: Mann findet Satire super, solange sie sich ueber nichts lustig macht, was er gut findet


----------



## iGameKudan (26. März 2020)

Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Dieser Herr Wieler vom RKI, scheint  überfordert, ambivalent, und nicht glaubwürdig. Vielleicht genießt er es, wie alle Scheinwerfer auf ihn gerichtet sind. Hab jetzt fast jeden Tag die PK angeschaut, morgens um 10 bei Phoenix. Jetzt werde ich es konsequent ignorieren. Selbst seine Assistentin ist mir unsympathisch. Man kanns auch übertreiben mit der Wichtigtuerei. Viel reden, ohne etwas zu sagen.


Ich weiß nicht, aber ich halte das RKI generell für überfordert. Sonst würde das RKI eventuell auch mal auf die Idee kommen nicht nur bei offensichtlich und offensichtlich-möglicherweise Infizierten Tests durchzuführen um belastbare Zahlen zu haben.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere das anders. Ich nehme als Basis unsere Zahlen. Hier gehe ich davon aus, dass die Dunkelziffer am geringsten ist. Wir haben natürlich auch eine, aber wir haben Gesundheitsämter, die am Anfang sehr gut recherchierten und vermutlich die überwiegende Anzahl der Fälle dingfest machten, bevor sie großen Schaden anrichteten.


Ich fürchte, dass wir eine größere Dunkelziffer haben wie dir wohl lieb ist. Man hat hier zwei bis drei Wochen garnichts gemacht. Dann kamen die ersten bekannten Fälle, wo man dem Betroffenen bekannte Personen kontaktiert hat - gleichzeitig hat man auf öffentliche Aufrufe gesetzt, wer denn sich noch an Ort X aufgehalten hat. 
Alle diese Personen waren tage- bis wochenlang Träger und Verbreiter des Virus. Egal ob mit Symptomen oder nicht.

EDIT: Laut dem Artikel sind ca. 10% aller Infizierten offiziell wieder gesund gemeldet, wobei Genesungen wohl nicht meldepflichtig sind. ...
Coronavirus: Infizierte, Genesene, Tote - alle Live-Daten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2020)

Mal wieder etwas zu den USA, die machen wir am meisten Sorgen:
*
Total Cost of Her COVID-19 Treatment: $34,927.43
*
_" ... Over the next several days, Askini saw her temperature spike and drop  dangerously, and she developed a cough that gurgled because of all the  liquid in her lungs. After two more trips to the ER that week, Askini  was given a final test on the seventh day of her illness, and once  doctors helped manage her flu and pneumonia symptoms, they again sent  her home to recover. She waited another three days for a lab to process  her test, and at last she had a diagnosis: COVID-19. ...
__                 A few days later, Askini got the bills for her testing and treatment: $34,927.43. ...

Like 27 million other Americans, Askini was uninsured when she first entered the hospital. ..."_
Total Cost of Her COVID-19 Treatment: $34,927.43 | Time


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2020)

Kann sie froh sein, dass sie überhaupt behandelt wurde.
Patienten ohne Versicherung werden auch gerne einfach wieder weggeschickt.
Da wir aber mitten in ner Pandemie sind, wollte wohl keiner die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. März 2020)

Hier kommt die wohl krasseste Corona Fake News bisher:
"Bioterrorismus": Twitter loescht Nachricht von Diktator Maduro >> latinapress Nachrichten

Nicht bei Latrina Press:
Mexican governor says poor are '''immune''' to coronavirus - ABC News


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nicht bei Latrina Press:


Latrina. Ja, das trifft es. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aChMbY9XfiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slezer (26. März 2020)

Der Postillon - Der Spiegel - Telepolis - Twitter News.

Das sind die Quellen in diesem Thread.

Jeder 2te bis 3. Post beginnt mit "ich habe gehört" "ich habe gelesen" 

So jetzt bin ich dran.

Ich habe gelesen das jeder tote in Italien zur Zeit automatisch ein Corona toter ist da man keine Untersuchungen / Obduktion mehr machen kann.

Feuer frei.


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Postillon - Der Spiegel - Telepolis - Twitter News.
> 
> Das sind die Quellen in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...



Da schließe ich mich direkt mal an.

Corona-Update zum Morgen des 26. Maerz: Wer wird behandelt, wer nicht?

Anscheinend bereitet man sich hierzulande auch schon langsam auf eine Triage vor.


----------



## P2063 (26. März 2020)

auf dieses rechtskonservative hetzblatt zu linken ist ja noch schlimmer als zur Bild. Kann hier niemand mehr erkennen was eine seriöse quelle ist?


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2020)

Markt fuer Sexspielzeug und Kondome boomt in Corona-Krise | GMX


----------



## Poulton (26. März 2020)

Man hätte sich bei Tichy ja wenigstens die Mühe machen können, dass worauf man sich bezieht zu verlinken: https://dynamic.faz.net/download/2020//COVID-19_Ethik_Empfehlung_Endfassung_2020-03-25.pdf (PDF)


> Entscheidungen über die Zuteilung von Ressourcen in der Notfall-und der Intensivmedizin im Kontext der COVID-19-Pandemie
> Klinisch-ethische Empfehlungen
> der Deutschen Interdisziplinären Vereinigung für Intensiv-und Notfallmedizin (DIVI),
> der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Interdisziplinäre Notfall-und Akutmedizin (DGINA),
> ...


----------



## AlphaMale (26. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Markt fuer Sexspielzeug und Kondome boomt in Corona-Krise | GMX



Ja, wäre interessant zu sehen, ob es in ca. 9 Monaten zu vermehrt "Corona-Babys" gekommen (im "engeren Sinne" reicht dafür ja schon 1x aus ) ist. Viele wissen mit ihrer freien Zeit @ home nix anderes angefangen (ausser netflixen, zocken und natürlich xxxxx)


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ja, wäre interessant zu sehen, ob es in ca. 9 Monaten zu vermehrt "Corona-Babys" gekommen (im engeren Sinne reicht dafür ja schon 1x aus ) ist. Viele wissen mit ihrer freien Zeit @ home nix anderes angefangen (ausser netflixen, zocken und natürlich xxxxx)


Tja, wer in großen Mengen Toilettenpapier bunkert, ist wahrscheinlich auch zu blöd Verhütungsmittel zu benutzen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2020)

Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Ja schon klar. Hillary wäre natürlich perfekt gewesen.



Bitte keine Nebelkerzen. Es macht Trump nicht weniger dämlich, wenn die andere Wahloption (für die sich übrigens dennoch 3 Millionen mehr US-Bürger entscheiden haben) auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war. Wenn man zwischen einem Schuss ins Knie oder einem herzhaften Tritt in die Eier wählen muss, ist letzterer - so unangenehm er auch ist - klar vorzuziehen. Da lässt der Schmerz nämlich schneller nach.



> Der Postillion aber war mal lustig. So objektiv sind die nämlich nicht.



Wer bei einem Satiremagazin Objektivität oder Neutralität (im streng journalistischen Sinne erwartet), hat den Sinn und die Funktionsweise von Satire nicht verstanden.



> Zu Beginn lustig mit Scharfsinn, dann aber stets hinter vermeintliche Helden, ohne zu hinterfragen.



Konkrete Beispiele, bitte!
Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, da bekommt reihum jede Person des öffentlichen Lebens ihr Fett weg. Dass sich gewisse Personen aufgrund schreiender Dämlichkeit und/oder Charakterlosigkeit etwas häufiger zum lohnenden Ziel von Spott machen, liegt in der Natur der Sache - und an besagten Personen selbst. Jeder exponiert sich bekanntlich genau so, wie er es verdient.



Slezer schrieb:


> Der Postillon - Der Spiegel - Telepolis - Twitter News.
> Das sind die Quellen in diesem Thread.
> Jeder 2te bis 3. Post beginnt mit "ich habe gehört" "ich habe gelesen"



... und endet in der Regel mit (sinngemäß) einem "Kann das jemand bestätigen / widerlegen?". Also genau so, wie es sein sollte.



> So jetzt bin ich dran.
> Ich habe gelesen das jeder tote in Italien zur Zeit automatisch ein Corona toter ist da man keine Untersuchungen / Obduktion mehr machen kann.
> Feuer frei.



Jain, und nicht nur in Italien. Weltweit werden derzeit Patienten, die an (notfalls ohne Obduktion) erkennbaren, _auch_ für Covid-19 typischen Symptomen verstorben sind, erst einmal vorsorglich als Opfer des Virus gezählt. Aber falls du beispielsweise überfahren werden oder dich vom Dach stürzen solltest, müsstest du nicht in Sorge sein, dass auf deinem Totenschein ehrenrührigerweise ein Infekt mit SARS-COV-2 bzw. die daraus resultierende Erkrankung vermerkt wird.

Grob vereinfacht: Wenn als Todesursache beispielsweise Lungenversagen vermerkt wird, fließt das bei fehlender Prüfmöglichkeit erst einmal in die Covid-19-Statisitik ein. Das ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber auch kein Beinbruch, weil Lungenversagen ohne den Infekt nicht epidemisch auftritt. Eine Handvoll Fälle, die es auch ohne Pandemie gegeben hätte, blähen die Statistik nicht verfälschend auf.
Wenn sich das Ganze mit überschaubaren Folgen legen sollte, besteht die Möglichkeit der Nachuntersuchung und Korrektur. Wenn es richtig schlimm wird, verschwinden die paar Falscherkennungen irrelevant in der Menge derjenigen, die tatsächlich an Covid-19 verstorben sind.


----------



## AlphaMale (26. März 2020)

Hilfe in der Corona-Krise: Bosch entwickelt Schnelltest fuer Coronavirus - Wirtschaft - Stuttgarter Nachrichten

Oha,  Schnelltest in 2,5h statt 2 Tage...denen werden wohl in der nächsten Zeit die Bude eingerannt werden. Bosch, fahrt eure Fertigungsstraßen schon mal auf Anschlag


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. März 2020)

Die standardmåßigen PCR-Tests auf eine SARS-CoV2-Infektion sind theoretisch auch in gut 4 Stunden erledigt. Nur müssen die Proben erstmal hin zum Labor und dann müssen da genug Kapazitäten vorhanden sein. Das ist aber derzeit in der Regel nicht der Fall, so dass da längere Wartezeiten entstehen.

Und natürlich entwickelt Bosch (genau wie andere Hersteller der Medizintechnikmafia) proprietäre Systeme.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. März 2020)

Mother, 36, 'dies of coronavirus' in her flat after being told she was not a priority | Daily Mail Online
'Fit-and-healthy' banker dies alone in coronavirus isolation | Daily Mail Online

Schaut mal, wie schnell sich die Situation in einer Selbstisolation ändern kann. Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele Gesunde in den USA  und UK Übergewicht und Bluthochdruck haben, ohne es zu wissen oder sich dafür zu interessieren( sehr wichtige Komorbiditäten bei Komplikationen mit Covid-19 Erkrankung). Die Prävalenz von Diabetes ist dort auch sehr hoch unter Kindern im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern.


----------



## JePe (26. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Anscheinend bereitet man sich hierzulande auch schon langsam auf eine Triage vor.



Schlimm, keine Frage. Fuer die Erkrankten ebenso wie fuer diejenige, die so eine Entscheidung treffen (muessen).

Seltenheitswert hat das aber mitnichten. Trifft ein Notarzt an einem Unfallort mit zwei Schwerstverletzten ein, muss er auch entscheiden, welchen er zuerst versorgt - und verringert damit automatisch die Chancen das anderen.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Was machen die ganze  Rechten wutbürger wegen ausländische Ärzte und pflegekräfte? 

Ob die deren Hilfe verweigern oO?


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man hätte sich bei Tichy ja wenigstens die Mühe machen können, dass worauf man sich bezieht zu verlinken



Haben sie doch unter "Handlungsempfehlungen".

@P2063
Bei Tichys gibt es wenigstens zwei Autoren die man am besten konsequent ignoriert, aber es gibt auch genügend gut recherchierte Artikel. Insbesondere interessant wenn es um Themen geht, die anderweitig rigoros vorselektiert werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> auf dieses rechtskonservative hetzblatt zu linken ist ja noch schlimmer als zur Bild. Kann hier niemand mehr erkennen was eine seriöse quelle ist?



Naja überrascht mich nicht bei ihm. 
Google News - UEbersicht

Und war zuerwarten mit der triage

Zwangsrekrutierung wird bestimmt kommen, Frage mich was die mit verweigerer machen  werden.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was machen die ganze  Rechten wutbürger wegen ausländische Ärzte und pflegekräfte?



Die kommen eventuell nicht mehr. Tschechien hat die Grenze komplett geschlossen.
Coronavirus: Tschechien schliesst Grenze fuer Pendler - Bayern - SZ.de


----------



## Taskmaster (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was machen die ganze  Rechten wutbürger wegen ausländische Ärzte und pflegekräfte?
> 
> Ob die deren Hilfe verweigern oO?



Gegen die Zuwanderung von tatsächlichen Fachkräfte haben Rechtskonservative wohl zum Großteil rein gar nichts. 
(Mal davon abgesehen, dass es für die Herkunftsländer nicht unbedingt gut ist, wenn ausgebildete Pflegekräfte und Ärzte nach Deutschland auswandern und Lücken hinterlassen, es schon fairer und klüger wäre, mehr Medizinstudienplätze und bessere Jobbedingungen für hiesige Pflegeberufe zu schaffen, damit unser Bedarf ohne "drain" aus anderen Ländern besser gedeckt werden könnte).
Rechtsextreme wiederum dürften sich im Krankheitsfall bestimmt unwohl fühlen. But... who cares?! Wenn sie die Behandlung verweigern, kommt das nur anderen zugute.

Wie fühlen sich denn Linke und Linksextreme, die mit Medikamenten in Arztpraxen und Krankenhäusern behandelt werden, die das kapitalistische Leistungssystem hervorgebracht hat und durch dieses getragen werden?

#longingplaceNorthKorea
#hereIcomeVenezuela
#backtoDDR

?


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

Corona: Gesundheitsminister darf Patentschutz aufheben | heise online


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Oha,  Schnelltest in 2,5h statt 2 Tage...denen werden wohl in der nächsten Zeit die Bude eingerannt werden. Bosch, fahrt eure Fertigungsstraßen schon mal auf Anschlag



In der Realität von Laboren gilt - auch außerhalb von Krisen - so ziemlich alles als Schnelltest, was man einschließlich Probenlogistik, Ansetzen von Versuchs- und Vergleichsreihen, "Einzeller-Dressur" etc. binnen fünf Werktagen erledigt.
Der Normalbürger vergleicht es eher mit Teststreifen, die ihm verraten, ob das Wasser hart oder möglicherweise Nachwuchs unterwegs ist.

Bosch entwickelt hier einfach nur einen weiteren Schnelltest, der logischerweise im ungefähren Zeitraum vergleichbarer Tests bewegt, *die für den Masseneinsatz geeignet sind*. Und so lange das hauptsächliche Problem weniger die Dauer des einzelnen Tests, als vielmehr die breite Verfügbarkeit ist, haben sie meinen Segen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gegen die Zuwanderung von tatsächlichen Fachkräfte haben Rechtskonservative wohl zum Großteil rein gar nichts.



Kommt darauf an. Fachkräfte aus Osteuropa und Asien werden in diesen Kreisen tatsächlich weitestgehend toleriert, aber sobald diese "Musels" oder gar "N3ger" (oder beides gleichzeitig) sind und/oder in die biodeutsche Familie einheiraten könnten, ist die Kompetenz nachrangig.
Über die aus dieser Richtung immer wieder geäußerte Ansicht, dass Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund entweder Parasiten wären ODER Biodeutschen die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen, muss man gar nicht erst reden.

Dass sich hingegen auch der härteste Neonazi, wenn er mit dem eigenen abgerissenen Bein unter Arm zur Behandlung kommt, notfalls von einem dunkelhäutigen, schwulen, vom Judentum konvertierten, grün-rot wählenden und genderflexiblen Moslem behandeln lassen würde, ändert nichts an der grundsätzlichen Problematik.



> Wie fühlen sich denn Linke und Linksextreme, die mit Medikamenten in Arztpraxen und Krankenhäusern behandelt werden, die das kapitalistische Leistungssystem hervorgebracht hat und durch dieses getragen werden?



Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne keinen Linksextremen, den ich fragen könnte.
Linke an sich dürften - wie die Meisten - kein Problem mit einem Gesundheitssystem haben, dass Gewinne erwirtschaftet, *nachdem* es seine primäre Aufgabe erfüllt, die Gesundheit des Bürgers sicherzustellen. Meiner Beobachtung nach sind die wenigsten Linken harte Kommunisten sowie prinzipiell gegen Privatwirtschaft und -eigentum, auch wenn das in der braunblauen Filterblase gerne so ventiliert wird.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Fachkräfte aus Osteuropa und Asien werden in diesen Kreisen tatsächlich weitestgehend toleriert, aber sobald diese "Musels" oder gar "N3ger" (oder beides gleichzeitig) sind und/oder in die biodeutsche Familie einheiraten könnten, ist die Kompetenz nachrangig.
> Über die aus dieser Richtung immer wieder geäußerte Ansicht, dass Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund entweder Parasiten wären ODER Biodeutschen die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen, muss man gar nicht erst reden.


Ka ob du dich jemals mit einem Rechtskonservativen unterhalten hast, aber die Trennschicht zwischen Rechtskonservativ und Rechtsextrem (die du weiter unten für Linke [also wohl deiner eigenen Umgebung] und Linksextreme aber unbedingt erkannt haben willst) ist durchaus dicker, als gerne suggeriert wird.
Dass "Musels" eher keine Christen oder "Ungläubige" (o.ä.) heiraten, liegt bspw. gar nicht so sehr am Rechtskonservativen (die RK-Papis wollen nämlich auch nur das Beste für ihre Töchter/Söhne und kommen mit solchen Verbindungen durchaus gut klar, wenn sie sehen, dass die Kinder glücklich sind und der Partner keinem unangenehmen Klischee entspricht).
Das Problem ist wenn dann eher der/die "Musel", denn der/die (+ deren Familie) findet solche Verbindungen wenn dann eher weniger gut. "Ehrenmorde", Zwangsverheiratungen und "Rückführungen" ins Heimatland, wenn die Tochter "zu liberal" lebt, sind bekanntlich nichts, was bei hiesigen RK großen Anklang findet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass sich hingegen auch der härteste Neonazi, wenn er mit dem eigenen abgerissenen Bein unter Arm zur Behandlung kommt, notfalls von einem dunkelhäutigen, schwulen, vom Judentum konvertierten, grün-rot wählenden und genderflexiblen Moslem behandeln lassen würde, ändert nichts an der grundsätzlichen Problematik.


Wen interessieren schon Neonazis/Rechtsextreme(/Linksextreme/Islamisten/o.ä. Extreme)? Wie gesagt: ob die sich von einem African-American (o.ä.) anfassen lassen, ist deren Problem. Im schlimmsten/besten Fall (je nach Sichtwinkel) sterben sie an ihrer Ideologie.
Hat aber nichts mit Rechtskonservativen zu tun, die sich völlig unproblematisch auch von Fachkräften mit ausländischen Wurzeln behandel lassen.

(Nebenbei: Den "genderflexiblen Moslem" wirst du aus weiter oben genannten Gründen übrigens auch nur - wenn überhaupt - vereinzelt finden. Mir ist jetzt auch nicht bekannt, dass muslimisch geprägte Länder besonders offen für LGBT sind. *hust*)


Mahoy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne keinen Linksextremen, den ich fragen könnte.


Oder du erkennst sie einfach nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Linke an sich dürften - wie die Meisten - kein Problem mit einem Gesundheitssystem haben, dass Gewinne erwirtschaftet, *nachdem* es seine primäre Aufgabe erfüllt, die Gesundheit des Bürgers sicherzustellen.


Bitte nicht erschrecken, aber Rechtskonservative sehen das ganz genauso.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Meiner Beobachtung nach sind die wenigsten Linken harte Kommunisten sowie prinzipiell gegen Privatwirtschaft und -eigentum, auch wenn das in der braunblauen Filterblase gerne so ventiliert wird.


Deswegen sind Enteignungen/Verstaatlichung und co. momentan auch so unbeliebte Themen.
Das Linksextreme definiert sich auch nicht ausschließlich über den Kommunismus (eher Sozialismus).
Es gibt durchaus Filterblasen, rote wie braune. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn alle ihre Blasen (zumindest ab und zu) verlassen und sich ohne Schaum vor dem Mund mit den diametralen Gedanken, Inhalten und Überzeugungen beschäftigen würden.

Früher ging das im Biergarten. Aber das geht ja nun 2020 nicht mehr, womit wir dann auch wieder beim eigentlichen Thema wären.

#Corona2020
#StubenhockerwirdMainstream


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gegen die Zuwanderung von tatsächlichen Fachkräfte haben Rechtskonservative wohl zum Großteil rein gar nichts.
> (Mal davon abgesehen, dass es für die Herkunftsländer nicht unbedingt gut ist, wenn ausgebildete Pflegekräfte und Ärzte nach Deutschland auswandern und Lücken hinterlassen, es schon fairer und klüger wäre, mehr Medizinstudienplätze und bessere Jobbedingungen für hiesige Pflegeberufe zu schaffen, damit unser Bedarf ohne "drain" aus anderen Ländern besser gedeckt werden könnte).
> Rechtsextreme wiederum dürften sich im Krankheitsfall bestimmt unwohl fühlen. But... who cares?! Wenn sie die Behandlung verweigern, kommt das nur anderen zugute.
> 
> ...



Ich wurde schon oft verbal und  einigemale körperlich von deinem  Vorzeige deutschen angegriffen wurden, (Frag mal die ausländische pflegekräfte in Ostdeutschland. )


Dann erkläre mal wieso viel Personal abgebaut wurde und deren Bezahlung nicht hoch sind , Ahja weil diese Gruppe halt Größte kostenfaktor ist , oh ein Wunder das schmährt ja   Umsatz und Gewinn.  Diese "kapitalistische 
 Leistungsträger Krankenhäuser wo angebot und nachfrage funktioniert " müssten an massen von bewerben schwimmen, oh wait no 

Warum du auf direkt linksextremen kommst, nur weil ich eine Gesundheitssystem haben will wo ich nicht mit schlechtes Gewissen nach Hause gehen muss.(arbeite ja dort, keine Ahnung was du so in deinem filterblase rumtreibst).



Mahoy schrieb:


> In der Realität von Laboren gilt - auch außerhalb von Krisen - so ziemlich alles als Schnelltest, was man einschließlich Probenlogistik, Ansetzen von Versuchs- und Vergleichsreihen, "Einzeller-Dressur" etc. binnen fünf Werktagen erledigt.
> Der Normalbürger vergleicht es eher mit Teststreifen, die ihm verraten, ob das Wasser hart oder möglicherweise Nachwuchs unterwegs ist.
> 
> Bosch entwickelt hier einfach nur einen weiteren Schnelltest, der logischerweise im ungefähren Zeitraum vergleichbarer Tests bewegt, *die für den Masseneinsatz geeignet sind*. Und so lange das hauptsächliche Problem weniger die Dauer des einzelnen Tests, als vielmehr die breite Verfügbarkeit ist, haben sie meinen Segen.
> ...



Naja da kannste sehen das die  rechten halt Heuchler sind und wenn es drauf ankommt, stehen die nicht hinter ihre politische Gesinnung weil es halt auf Hass beruht, geht es um deren Arsch und leben , kommt direkt 

oh deutsch türkische Afrikaner whatever bitte helfen Sie mir, wir sind ja nicht so.


----------------

Back zu Topic 


Naja bei heutige PK mit Jens spahn wurde wieder nicht richtig über Zwangsrekrutierung angegangen.



Habe sowas schon mal gepostet 
https://mobil.stern.de/amp/gesundhe...-tote-bewohner-in-seniorenheimen-9195132.html


Echt traurig ...hoffe in unsere pflegeheime passiert solche Dinge nicht oft.


Ich bekomme schon viele "abwerbungs Emails und Telefon  Anfragen". 

Ich unterhalte mich oft mit Leuten aus meinem Leiharbeit Zeit,war ja in vielen pflegeheime unterwegs gewesen und stehe mit deren Mitarbeiter in Kontakt,  die meisten machen  wegen Corona  "krankschreibungen", die meisten kümmern sich noch  um ihre Angehörigen die vorankrankungen haben oder die haben  selbe welche, sind ja auch nicht mehr die jüngsten über 55 Jahre alt, oder weil keine schutzausrüstung und und.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon oft verbal und  einigemale körperlich von deinem  Vorzeige deutschen angegriffen wurden, (Frag mal die ausländische pflegekräfte in Ostdeutschland. )


Das tut mir leid für Dich. Das waren aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Rechtskonservativen, sonder Menschen, die ideologisch längst den Rand überschritten hatten (sich aber womöglich trotzdem noch einreden, nicht rechtsextrem zu sein; solche Leute gibt es rechts wie links).
Sobald jemand zu Gewalt als Mittel greift, ist er einem Extrem verfallen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mal wieso viel Personal abgebaut wurde und deren Bezahlung nicht hoch sind , Ahja weil diese Gruppe halt Größte kostenfaktor ist , oh ein Wunder das schmährt ja   Umsatz und Gewinn.  Diese "kapitalistische
> Leistungsträger Krankenhäuser" müssten an massen von bewerben schwimmen, oh wait no


Das Thema ist dann doch etwas komplizierter, als du es wahrhaben möchtest. Die Kosten unseres Gesundheitssystems sind wirklich gigantisch und zu glauben, dass die Krankenkassenbeiträge zum Großteil im Hals irgendwelcher Superreichen landen, ist schlicht ein Wahn.
Jemand muss die Rechnung am Ende nun mal bezahlen. 
Wenn es zu viel wird, muss man neu kalkulieren. Mal verkürzt umrissen: Personalkosten sind nicht unbedingt immer der größte Faktor, aber einer, an dem man (leider) am einfachsten sparen kann. Man kann bspw. schlecht weniger lebenswichtige Medikamente verordnen und trotzdem Heilung bzw. Linderung erwarten. Wenn gespart werden muss, ist es eher möglich (so sehr mich das auch ärgert) weniger Pflegern mehr Arbeit aufzudrücken.
Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist das auch möglich, ohne an der Behandlungsqualität zu sägen. MMn. ist dieser "Sweetspot" aber längst überschritten und es geht an die Substanz.
Es ist auch nicht so, dass man nicht auch an anderen Stellen zu sparen versucht hätte.
Dass uns heute so manches Medikament ausgeht, ist Folge davon.

Sicherlich ist der Kapitalismus nicht perfekt, aber sieh dir doch mal das Kontrastprogramm an. Der Mangel und die Unterbezahlung, die man hierzulande heute total unverschämt und unmenschlich findet, waren und sind in sozialistisch geprägten Ländern Utopien. In solchen Systemen stellten/stellen sich Fragen wie: "Paracetamol ist alle, kann ich ersatzweise Ibuprofen nehmen?" oder "Kann ich von meinem Stundenlohn gut leben?" nicht, da ging und geht es tatsächlich ums überleben im Extremmangeldauerzustand.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum du auf direkt linksextremen kommst, nur weil ich eine Gesundheitssystem haben will wo ich nicht mit schlechtes Gewissen nach Hause gehen muss.(arbeite ja dort, keine Ahnung was du so in deinem filterblase rumtreibst).


Du hast nach "rechten Wutbürgern" gefragt, ich habe mir dann auch mal die andere Seite angesehen. Tat's weh? Deine Filterblase gehört ganz dir.

Ich schau mir gerne das Gesamtbild an. Dann zeigt sich schnell, ob jemand einen nützlichen Gedankengang hatte oder einfach nur Stimmung machen wollte.

So, nun ist aber wieder gut. Die Diskussionen in diesem Forum sind immer so furchtbar fruchtlos, weil viele Argumentativ gar nicht mehr erreichbar sind.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Sobald jemand zu Gewalt als Mittel greift, ist er einem Extrem verfallen.



Das geht aber schneller als man denkt. Ist mir letzte Woche von einem Bekannten berichtet worden.
Da wollte einer drei Packungen Küchenrollen kaufen, durfte aber an der Kasse nur eine behalten. Beschränkungen.
Da hat der gemeckert und gelabert und hat die eine Packung Küchenrolle der Kassierin an den Kopf geworfen und danach den Laden verlassen.
Leute gibts.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ka ob du dich jemals mit einem Rechtskonservativen unterhalten hast, aber die Trennschicht zwischen Rechtskonservativ und Rechtsextrem (die du weiter unten für Linke [also wohl deiner eigenen Umgebung] und Linksextreme aber unbedingt erkannt haben willst) ist durchaus dicker, als gerne suggeriert wird.



Das will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber wenn wir uns hier schon - schwer offtopic, übrigens - über Linienstärken unterhalten, sehe ich immer noch eine deutlich dickere Linie zwischen Konservativen und Rechtskonservativen als _sowohl_ zwischen Rechtskonservativen und Rechten als auch Rechtskonservativen und Rechtsextremen.

Und ja, die annähernd gleichen Stärken kann man sicher zwischen Linksliberalen, Linken und Linksextremen ziehen. Es hat nur nichts mit der vorliegenden Thematik zu tun, denn unser Gesundheitssystem ist bereits grundlegend sozial aufgebaut und jeder Linke kann es ruhigen Gewissens in Anspruch nehmen, egal wie links er ist. Mit ideologischen Abneigungen gegen bestimmte Ethnien sieht es da schon anders aus.



> Dass "Musels" eher keine Christen oder "Ungläubige" (o.ä.) heiraten,



Was falsch ist, denn auch für liberale Moslems ist es gänzlich unerheblich, welche Religion der/die Partner/in hat oder nicht hat. Von denen hört man nur seltener, weil deren Privatleben eher nicht von Interesse für der Boulevardmedien ist, als wenn man angemessen empört über Zwangsehen berichten kann.
Allein in der Übersetzungsabteilung meine Firma gibt es bereits eine muslimisch(m)-evangelische(w) Partnerschaft und wenn mich mein küchenpsychologisch für die Erkennung ernsthafter Techtelmechtel geschultes Adlerauge nicht täuscht, ist gerade eine muslimisch(w)-atheistische(m) Partnerschaft in der Mache.



> liegt bspw. gar nicht so sehr am Rechtskonservativen (die RK-Papis wollen nämlich auch nur das Beste für ihre Töchter/Söhne und kommen mit solchen Verbindungen durchaus gut klar, wenn sie sehen, dass die Kinder glücklich sind und der Partner keinem unangenehmen Klischee entspricht).



Du sagst es selbst: Maßstab ist dort das Klischee, nicht die Realität. Außerdem denke ich nach wie vor, dass du Rechtskonservative und Bürgerlich-Konservative unzulässig zu einer Gruppe zusammenfasst. Letzte schlucken womöglich auch ein wenig, wenn der Sohnemann oder das Töchterlein potentielle Partner anschleppen, die das Farbschema im Familienalbum durcheinanderbringen und bei Großeltern, am Stammtisch und in der Kirchengemeinde für Erklärungsbedarf sorgen, aber da gibt es eher den Ausschlag, ob der/die Zukünftige "solide" ist. Der kenianische Ingenieur gilt da gegenüber dem langhaarigen biodeutschen Kommunarden ganz klar als der bessere Schwiegersohn.
Im rechtskonservativen Familien hingegen zieht man den ideologisch genehmen Baumschulabbrecher vermutlich - wenn auch mit grundsätzlich niedriger Begeisterung - dem iranischen Arzt vor.

Letzteren können wir hier allerdings deutlich besser gebrauchen. Sogar ohne Pandemie.

(Dass auch der Iran den iranischen Arzt ganz gut gebrauchen könnte, ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Aber gerade der nicht-linke Pragmatiker bringt ja ein grundsätzliches Verständnis dafür auf, dass der Iran derzeit für aufstrebende junge Leute weder politisch noch wirtschaftlich sonderlich attraktiv ist und diese daher ihr Glück lieber - und sei es erzkapitalistisch motiviert - anderswo versuchen.)


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht aber schneller als man denkt. Ist mir letzte Woche von einem Bekannten berichtet worden.
> Da wollte einer drei Packungen Küchenrollen kaufen, durfte aber an der Kasse nur eine behalten. Beschränkungen.
> Da hat der gemeckert und gelabert und hat die eine Packung Küchenrolle der Kassierin an den Kopf geworfen und danach den Laden verlassen.
> Leute gibts.



Gott Sei dank habe ich sowas noch nicht sehen müssen.   

bis jetzt habe ich nur  disziplinierte menschen erlebt...aber das kann sich auch schnell  umschwenken.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gott Sei dank habe ich sowas noch nicht sehen müssen.
> 
> bis jetzt habe ich nur  disziplinierte menschen erlebt...aber das kann sich auch schnell  umschwenken.



Man stelle sich vor, die Leute wären alle bewaffnet.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2020)

Mir kroch lediglich gestern jemand vor der Kasse ins Kreuz, worauf ich mich freundlich lächelnd umgedreht und gefragt habe, ob er die Markierung auf dem Boden selbst findet oder ob ich erst in deren ungefähre Richtung husten müsse.

Edel sei der Mensch, hilfreich und gut ...


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, die Leute wären alle bewaffnet.



Oder mit Steinen 

Corona in Spanien: Krankenwagen mit Covid-19-Patienten mit Steinen beworfen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## AlphaMale (26. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht aber schneller als man denkt. Ist mir letzte Woche von einem Bekannten berichtet worden.
> Da wollte einer drei Packungen Küchenrollen kaufen, durfte aber an der Kasse nur eine behalten. Beschränkungen.
> Da hat der gemeckert und gelabert und hat die eine Packung Küchenrolle der Kassierin an den Kopf geworfen und danach den Laden verlassen.
> Leute gibts.



Ja, in "diesen" Tagen merkt man beizeiten schnell, wie dünn die Schicht der Zivilisation ist, auf der wir doch so stolz sind  Ich habe mich heute mit der (befreundeten) Marktleiterin einen Marktes hier um die Ecke bei einer (der ersten seit 10 Tagen) Klopapierlieferung , einen Joke gemacht (wo die Kunden zumindest ein bissel schmunzeln und lachen konnten) vor der Palette stehend ein Selfie gemacht. Später mal, für die Enkelkinder und so..


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ja, in "diesen" Tagen merkt man beizeiten schnell, wie dünn die Schicht der Zivilisation ist, auf der wir doch so stolz sind  Ich habe mich heute mit der (befreundeten) Marktleiterin einen Marktes hier um die Ecke bei einer (der ersten seit 10 Tagen) Klopapierlieferung , einen Joke gemacht (wo die Kunden zumindest ein bissel schmunzeln und lachen konnten) vor der Palette stehend ein Selfie gemacht. Später mal, für die Enkelkinder und so..



Mach noch einen selfie mit trockenhefe


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ja, in "diesen" Tagen merkt man beizeiten schnell, wie dünn die Schicht der Zivilisation ist, auf der wir doch so stolz sind  Ich habe mich heute mit der (befreundeten) Marktleiterin einen Marktes hier um die Ecke bei einer (der ersten seit 10 Tagen) Klopapierlieferung , einen Joke gemacht (wo die Kunden zumindest ein bissel schmunzeln und lachen konnten) vor der Palette stehend ein Selfie gemacht. Später mal, für die Enkelkinder und so..



Ich würde das Bild im Darknet posten, da kriegst du vermutlich gigantische Angebote.


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2020)

FYI und ohne Wertung:


> *Bericht: Spanien bekommt offenbar mangelhafte Test-Kits aus China*
> 
> Die von einer chinesischen Firma nach Spanien verschickten Corona-Schnelltests sind nach einem Bericht der Tageszeitung "El Pais" zufolge mangelhaft. Krankenhäuser und Laboratorien in Madrid hätten demnach festgestellt, dass die Schnelltest-Kits fehlerhaft und unpräzise funktionierten und keine zuverlässigen Ergebnis aufwiesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Corona-Krise: Frankreich bittet Bundeswehr um Hilfe - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2020)

Statistik zu Corona-Toten: Norditaliener fürchten enorme Dunkelziffer - n-tv.de


> In die offiziellen Statistiken fließen aber nur Todesfälle in  Krankenhäusern und Altenheimen ein - wer zu Hause stirbt, wird nicht als  Pandemie-Toter gezählt.




Eine schöne Nachricht aus Italien: Aus Hospital in Rimini entlassen: Hundertjähriger Italiener kämpft Virus nieder - n-tv.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Eine schöne Nachricht aus Italien: Aus Hospital in Rimini entlassen: Hundertjähriger Italiener kämpft Virus nieder - n-tv.de


#kämpfen

Solche Nachrichten lese ich gerne, DANKE


----------



## Taskmaster (26. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber wenn wir uns hier schon - schwer offtopic, übrigens - über Linienstärken unterhalten, sehe ich immer noch eine deutlich dickere Linie zwischen Konservativen und Rechtskonservativen als _sowohl_ zwischen Rechtskonservativen und Rechten als auch Rechtskonservativen und Rechtsextremen.


Den Nachtrag erlaube ich mir mal noch, eben weil das Geschriebene so falsch ist. Ich habe das auch schon früher in ellenlangen Beiträgen erklärt, aber es scheint nicht auszusterben:
Ich habe absichtlich rechtskonservativ geschrieben, denn zwischen "rechts" und "konservativ" gibt es per Definition keinen Unterschied (Ursprung: französischen Abgeordnetenkammer 1814 - Sitzordnung -> links saßen die, die die pol. Verhältnisse verändern wollten, rechts die "Bewahrer" des status quo).
Diese Begriffe stehen Synonym.

Leider hat man es Links aber tatsächlich geschafft, den "Kampf gegen Rechts" (statt "Kampf gegen den Faschismus bzw. Rechtsextremismus") in die politische Landschaft und in die Köpfe der Menschen zu "framen". In keinem anderen Land auf der Welt ist ähnliches gelungen (nicht mal in Österreich).
Alles, was nicht "links" ist, ist nun mal "rechts" (vice versa). Die Mitte bedient sich aus beidem. Wenn also alles, was "rechts" respektive "konservativ" ist, nunmehr als böse gilt, ist de facto jede Gegenrede verboten.
Das hätten die Damen und Herren von Links gerne, ist aber zutiefst antidemokratisch und autoritär.

"Bürgerlich" ist abgeleitet vom guten, alten Bürgertum (Bourgeoisie) und entspricht heute wohl der gehobenen "Mittelschicht". Bürgerlich ist jemand, der wirtschaflich konservativ denkt (Marx benutzte diesen Begriff bspw. synonym zu "Ausbeuter"/"Kapitalist", weswegen es befremdlich ist, wenn gelegentlich vom "linken Bürgerlichen/Bürgertum" in Talkshows geredet wird).
Bürgerlich kann wahrlich nicht jeder sein. Dazu braucht es einfach neben einem Hang zum konservativen Weltbild auch einen gewissen wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Status.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ja, die annähernd gleichen Stärken kann man sicher zwischen Linksliberalen, Linken und Linksextremen ziehen. Es hat nur nichts mit der vorliegenden Thematik zu tun, denn unser Gesundheitssystem ist bereits grundlegend sozial aufgebaut und jeder Linke kann es ruhigen Gewissens in Anspruch nehmen, egal wie links er ist. Mit ideologischen Abneigungen gegen bestimmte Ethnien sieht es da schon anders aus.


Ka, welche "Stärken" sich die Linken mit den Linksextremen teilen können.
Jedenfalls ist die Behandlungsverweigerung einer Teenagerin durch einen schwarzen Arzt mit Sicherheit keine "Stärke", die sich Rechtsextreme mit Rechtskonservativen oder Bürgerlichen teilen. Es ist schlicht eine Rechtsextreme Ansicht.
Genausowenig, wie die meisten Linken (hoffentlich) bspw. keine Stärke aus den Verwüstungen in Hamburg, den Angriff auf den BGH, Erschießungsphantasien der "die Linke" oder linken Antisemitismus ziehen.

Wäre ein etwas sehr simplifiziertes Welbild, wenn man das unterstellen würde, gell?

Dass unser Gesundheitssystem so grundlegend sozial aufgebaut ist, kann so ja auch gar nicht stimmen, sonst würden Tengri86 nicht in jedem Thread die Tränen kommen.
In ihm steckt eben auch jede Menge Kampitalismus (was auch durchaus nicht vollkommen falsch ist, denn ein Zwang zur Wirtschaftlichkeit ist auch hier einfach unerlässlich. Schlecht ist es jedoch, wenn man die Auswüchse nicht unter Kontrolle bekommt.)
Im Endeffekt ist ein Linker, der ins Krankenhaus geht und/oder Medikamente aus der Produktion eines Pharmaunternhemens schluckt, ähnlich konsequent wie einer, der bei McDonalds frühstückt und dabei Cola trinkt.
___________________________

Nun aber: Corona weiterhin irgendwie nützlich aussitzen.
Ich müsste da noch einen Kaninchenstall modernisieren.


----------



## seahawk (26. März 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Statistik zu Corona-Toten: Norditaliener fürchten enorme Dunkelziffer - n-tv.de
> 
> 
> Eine schöne Nachricht aus Italien: Aus Hospital in Rimini entlassen: Hundertjähriger Italiener kämpft Virus nieder - n-tv.de



Haben wir nicht vor einigen Tagen gelernt, dass die deutschen Zahlen falsch sind, weil in Italien jeder Tote als Coronaopfer zählt, sofern das Gegenteil nicht offensichtlich ist?


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: Frankreich bittet Bundeswehr um Hilfe - DER SPIEGEL


Hmm wenn die Franzosen schon soweit sind steht es um ihr fliegendes Gerät nicht so wirklich gut oder sie sind schlimmer dran als gedacht^^


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja überrascht mich nicht bei ihm.
> Google News - UEbersicht



Ich schlimmer Finger aber auch. Tichys war nun mal ein paar Stunden früher dran als die meisten und mir ist das Thema dort zuerst aufgefallen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. März 2020)

Er starb an Corona-Infektion: Deutscher Uni-Dozent (†42) stirbt auf Kreta  -
	Bremen -
	Bild.de


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: Frankreich bittet Bundeswehr um Hilfe - DER SPIEGEL



Also, wenn ausgerechnet Frankreich Hilfe des deutschen Militärs wünscht, muss es wirklich schlimm stehen. Da gibt es nämlich etliche Politik-Urgesteine, die immer noch einen gewissen Groll hegen ...



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Den Nachtrag erlaube ich mir mal noch, eben weil das Geschriebene so falsch ist. Ich habe das auch schon früher in ellenlangen Beiträgen erklärt, aber es scheint nicht auszusterben:
> Ich habe absichtlich rechtskonservativ geschrieben, denn zwischen "rechts" und "konservativ" gibt es per Definition keinen Unterschied (Ursprung: französischen Abgeordnetenkammer 1814 - Sitzordnung -> links saßen die, die die pol. Verhältnisse verändern wollten, rechts die "Bewahrer" des status quo).
> Diese Begriffe stehen Synonym.



Die Sitzordnung der französischen Abgeordnetenkammer von 1814 kann kaum als Referenz für den Bedeutungsumfang heutiger politischer Ausrichtungen dienen, der sich zudem auch national-regional häufig stark unterscheidet. Unabhängig davon, wie oft und umfassend du es irgendwo (und anzunehmenderweise ebenso unzutreffend) dargestellt haben solltest. 

Eine ausführlichere Widerlegung deiner - immerhin eloquent vorgetragenn - Irrtümer (oder vielmehr Anachronismen) würden mir die Moderatoren an dieser Stelle sicher übel nehmen, daher bitte ich, dein Credo im weiteren per PN an mich zu verkünden, zumal sich allem Anschein nach ohnehin niemand außer mir damit auseinandersetzen möchte.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich schlimmer Finger aber auch. Tichys war nun mal ein paar Stunden früher dran als die meisten und mir ist das Thema dort zuerst aufgefallen.



Da haben einige  gestern schon berichtet und dein Tichy ist von heute btw. Favoritenliste halt 

---------- 
Coronavirus Update (Live): 510,528 Cases and 23,028 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
Die Fallzahlen knallen wieder hoch, habe mich bei der Stadt gemeldet, die haben online Formulare herausgebracht und suchen schon vorab Medizinisches Personal.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Sitzordnung der französischen Abgeordnetenkammer von 1814 kann kaum als Referenz für den Bedeutungsumfang heutiger politischer Ausrichtungen dienen, der sich zudem auch national-regional häufig stark unterscheidet. Unabhängig davon, wie oft und umfassend du es irgendwo (und anzunehmenderweise ebenso unzutreffend) dargestellt haben solltest.
> 
> Eine ausführlichere Widerlegung deiner - immerhin eloquent vorgetragenn - Irrtümer (oder vielmehr Anachronismen) würden mir die Moderatoren an dieser Stelle sicher übel nehmen, daher bitte ich, dein Credo im weiteren per PN an mich zu verkünden, zumal sich allem Anschein nach ohnehin niemand außer mir damit auseinandersetzen möchte.



Doch doch. So ist das eben mit politischer Bildung: Man hat sie, oder eben nicht.
Die Sache ist auch ganz schnell abgehandelt:

Rechts-Links-Schema | bpb

Habe die Ehre.


----------



## fipS09 (26. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Rechts-Links-Schema | bpb


Hast du den zweiten Absatz auch gelesen?


> Die heutige Verwendung der Begriffe ist teilweise verwirrend. So bezeichnet sich die SPD in ihrem Programm als linke Volkspartei, Presseartikel sprechen aber auch von rechten Sozialdemokraten. Bei den Liberalen werden Linksliberale von (rechten) Nationalliberalen unterschieden. Faschismus gilt gemeinhin als Sammelbezeichnung für rechtsextremistische Bewegungen, aber der deutsche Philosoph Habermas prangerte vor vielen Jahren auch einen linken Faschismus an.
> Die Meinungsforscherin Noelle-Neumann hat beschrieben, was Menschen unter rechten und was sie unter linken Werten verstehen. Als linke Werte gelten danach: Gleichheit, Gerechtigkeit, Nähe, Wärme, Formlosigkeit, das "Du", Spontaneität, das Internationale und Kosmopolitische. Ihnen stehen als rechte Werte gegenüber: Betonung der Unterschiede, Autorität, Distanz, geregelte Umgangsformen, das "Sie", Disziplin, das Nationale.
> In der Wirtschaft sind linke Werte: staatliche Planung, öffentliche Kontrolle, rechte Werte: Privatwirtschaft und Wettbewerb.
> Freiheit verstehen Linke zuerst als Freiheit von Not. Der Staat soll sich um soziale Sicherheit und Geborgenheit kümmern. Rechte verstehen Freiheit umgekehrt zuerst als Freiheit von staatlicher Gängelung und staatlichem Zwang. Sie schätzen Anstrengung, Risikobereitschaft, Eigenaktivität. Das zentrale linke Anliegen ist Solidarität mit den Schwächeren.


Den Ursprung hast du schon treffend dargestellt, aber das hat nicht mehr so extrem viel mit der heutigen Nutzung zutun.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hast du den zweiten Absatz auch gelesen?
> 
> Den Ursprung hast du schon treffend dargestellt, aber das hat nicht mehr so extrem viel mit der heutigen Nutzung zutun.



Ich habe es in der Schule gelernt (immerhin 20 Jahre her, sollte eigentlich jeder, scheinbar aber nicht).
Im Artikel wird lediglich erklärt, dass die Begriffe manchmal "verwirrend" (aber eben nicht "falsch" oder "heute anders") verwendet werden.
Und so besitzt bspw. die SPD durchaus einen "rechten Flügel" der schwer Wirtschaftskonservativ ist (und auch ein großes Gewicht in der Partei besitzt, was u.a. zu den Hartz-Gesetzen geführt hat).
Die Bedeutung von "rechts" und "links" ist bis heute (trotz einiger - vor allem medialer - Umdeutungsversuche [man schreibt eben nur ungern vom "Feind" als "Bewahrer des Ist-Zustands") unverändert geblieben.

Und nachdem das mal wieder durch ist, kann es nun wirklich wieder um die Apokalypse gehen.


----------



## Poulton (26. März 2020)

Wollt ihr das nicht, Niveaulimbo vorraus, bei einer Zigarre im Corona-Format ausdiskutieren?


------
Wegen Corona: Kein Eisverkauf an der Strasse mehr | MDR.DE


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hmm wenn die Franzosen schon soweit sind steht es um ihr fliegendes Gerät nicht so wirklich gut oder sie sind schlimmer dran als gedacht^^




Müssten die nicht mehr als wir haben ?



--------
Topic:

Falls in USA so weitergeht mit der Infektionen, wird  Amerika wirklich America First.


Im Elsass werden alte Corona-Patienten nicht mehr beatmet
Die französische Gesundheitsbehörde hat neue Richtlinien für die Aufnahme von Bewohnern der Senioren-und Pflegeheime (Ehpad) in Krankenhäusern verfasst. Den Heimleitungen wird davon abgeraten, an Covid-19 erkrankte Patienten ins Krankenhaus bringen zu lassen, denn „in der jetzigen Stufe der Epidemie werden sie weder beatmet noch intubiert“ werden.


----------



## INU.ID (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Im Elsass werden alte Corona-Patienten nicht mehr beatmet


Oha.


> Nach Aussage der Katastrophenmediziner können die Ärzte am Straßburger  Universitätsklinikum Knochenbrüche nicht mehr operativ versorgen, die  Tumorchirurgie sei ohnehin eingestellt worden.
> ...
> Das Elsass zählt zu den Gebieten mit der höchsten Infektionsrate in  Frankreich. *Aufgrund des medizinischen Personalmangels seien auch  infizierte Ärzte und Pfleger zum Weiterarbeiten gezwungen.*


wtf...


btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyinpnGiiuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> mit Jens Spahn, NRW-Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet und Cem Özdemir!
> mit  Mr. Wissen2Go, Luca, Fresh Torge, Leeroy Matata, Techtastisch, Ranga  Yogeshwar, Pocket Hazel, Christian Solmecke, Jacob von Breaking Lab,  Diana zur Löwen, Falco, Simon Will, Phil Häusser, Marius Angeschrien,  Lisa Küppers, Doktor Whatson, Tomatolix , Mirrealativegal, Doktor  Wissenschaft, Jonas Ems uvm.!
> Außerdem mit der Covid19-Impfstoffforscherin Prof. Marylyn Addo, Prof. Volker Hess (Charité Berlin) und Dr. Horst Neubauer!
> 
> ...



Jens Spahn kommt gleich noch.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2020)

Naja waren Eher Fragen die schon beantwortet wurden, bei tägliche Googlenews surfen..findet man die da oft.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Im Elsass werden alte Corona-Patienten nicht mehr beatmet
> Die französische Gesundheitsbehörde hat neue Richtlinien für die Aufnahme von Bewohnern der Senioren-und Pflegeheime (Ehpad) in Krankenhäusern verfasst. Den Heimleitungen wird davon abgeraten, an Covid-19 erkrankte Patienten ins Krankenhaus bringen zu lassen, denn „in der jetzigen Stufe der Epidemie werden sie weder beatmet noch intubiert“ werden.


Das ist sehr traurig. Und das betrifft hier ja eher die reicheren Länder, welche jetzt schon fast am Ende sind, mit der medizinischen Versorgung.

In Indien gibt es auch schon erste Fälle. Und da werden wohl die ärmsten der Armen wie die Fliegen wegsterben in den Slums.
Um die Flüchtlinge in den Flüchtlingslagern macht man sich auch Sorgen. U.a. auf den griechischen Inseln. 
In Afrika könnte es auch sehr schlimm werden.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist sehr traurig. Und das betrifft hier ja eher die reicheren Länder, welche jetzt schon fast am Ende sind, mit der medizinischen Versorgung.



Das eigentlich Traurige ist doch, dass sich außerhalb von Krisen, die einem die eigene Verletzlichkeit vor Augen führen, kaum jemand dafür interessiert, dass die Ärmsten der Armen *ständig* (unter anderem) an Infekten sterben, die bei uns ausgestorben, durchgeimpft oder zumindest problemlos behandelbar sind, und zwar ohne dass man persönlich die Mittel dafür aufbringen müsste.
Für uns ist Covid-19 eine schlimme Ausnahmesituation, für viele Andere nur das nächste und eines von vielen Dingen, die einen tagtäglich umbringen können.

Ich habe mich in Afghanistan mit einem ca. 80jährigen unterhalten, der mit einer ziemlich übel aussehenden, notdürftig verbundenen Wunde am Arm herum lief, die er sich bei der Arbeit (Wer arbeitet denn bei uns überhaupt noch in diesem Alter?) zugezogen hatte, ob er die nicht lieber behandeln lassen wolle.
Er konnte mir eine bemerkenswerte Anzahl von Dingen aufzählen, die er bereits überlebt hat und ihn hoffen ließen, auch diesmal davonzukommen - aber niemanden, zu dem er wegen der Wunde hätte gehen können.

Ich halte jede Wette, dass diesen Mann und andere in seiner Lebensituation Covid-19 nicht die Bohne interessiert. Präventionsmaßnahmen sind nicht umsetzbar, Behandlungen nicht verfügbar oder bezahlbar - also nimmt man alles so, wie es gerade kommt.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das eigentlich Traurige ist doch, dass sich außerhalb von Krisen, die einem die eigene Verletzlichkeit vor Augen führen, kaum jemand dafür interessiert, dass die Ärmsten der Armen *ständig* (unter anderem) an Infekten sterben, die bei uns ausgestorben, durchgeimpft oder zumindest problemlos behandelbar sind, und zwar ohne dass man persönlich die Mittel dafür aufbringen müsste.
> Für uns ist Covid-19 eine schlimme Ausnahmesituation, für viele Andere nur das nächste und eines von vielen Dingen, die einen tagtäglich umbringen können.


Würde es nur die armen Ländern betreffen, wären wohl auch die Bemühungen nicht so groß etwas dagegen zu tun. Leider.



> Ich halte jede Wette, dass diesen Mann und andere in seiner Lebensituation Covid-19 nicht die Bohne interessiert. Präventionsmaßnahmen sind nicht umsetzbar, Behandlungen nicht verfügbar oder bezahlbar - also nimmt man alles so, wie es gerade kommt.


Ja die haben ganz andere Probleme. Aber wenn diese Pandemie noch dazu kommt, könnte es sehr schlecht für sie aussehen. Noch viel schlechter.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Falls in USA so weitergeht mit der Infektionen, wird  Amerika wirklich America First.



*Die sind inzwischen "America First".*
In den USA werden zur Zeit minütlich aktuelle Zahlen veröffentlicht
und die USA haben nun China punkto Infektionsfälle überholt.
(Über 82.000 mit knapp 1200 Toten)


----------



## muadib (26. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ja, in "diesen" Tagen merkt man beizeiten schnell, wie dünn die Schicht der Zivilisation ist, auf der wir doch so stolz sind  Ich habe mich heute mit der (befreundeten) Marktleiterin einen Marktes hier um die Ecke bei einer (der ersten seit 10 Tagen) Klopapierlieferung , einen Joke gemacht (wo die Kunden zumindest ein bissel schmunzeln und lachen konnten) vor der Palette stehend ein Selfie gemacht. Später mal, für die Enkelkinder und so..


Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass die meisten Menschen, die sich über die so genannten Hamsterkäufe aufregen, sich weniger darüber aufregen, dass sie nicht heute, sondern erst morgen ihre Lieblingsnudelsorte bekommen können, sondern dass die Menschen, die alles in großen Mengen kaufen, sie daran erinnern wie zerbrechlich unsere Zivilisation ist.

Menschen reagieren meist aggressiv wenn man ihr Weltbild in Frage stellt. Sei es das von der ziviliserten Welt oder ein beliebig anderes.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht aber schneller als man denkt. Ist mir letzte Woche von einem Bekannten berichtet worden.
> Da wollte einer drei Packungen Küchenrollen kaufen, durfte aber an der Kasse nur eine behalten. Beschränkungen.
> Da hat der gemeckert und gelabert und hat die eine Packung Küchenrolle der Kassierin an den Kopf geworfen und danach den Laden verlassen.
> Leute gibts.



In dem Laden wo ich aktuell bin, gab es überhaupt erst heute Vormittag wieder welches. Nachmittags war das Regal wieder leer. 
Dafür hatte der Ladendetektiv zu Ladenschluss noch zwei Russen im Visier, die weder Deutsch noch Englisch verstanden haben und sich, nachdem sie 5 nach um endlich mal an der Kasse waren, mit mehren unter gezogenen TShirts erwischen haben lassen.

Also nichts mit pünktlich Feierabend.




AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ja, in "diesen" Tagen merkt man beizeiten schnell, wie dünn die Schicht der Zivilisation ist, auf der wir doch so stolz sind Ich habe mich heute mit der (befreundeten) Marktleiterin einen Marktes hier um die Ecke bei einer (der ersten seit 10 Tagen) Klopapierlieferung , einen Joke gemacht (wo die Kunden zumindest ein bissel schmunzeln und lachen konnten) vor der Palette stehend ein Selfie gemacht. Später mal, für die Enkelkinder und so..



Wenn die Leute dann demnächst sterben bin ich mal auf das Testament gespannt. 
Da werden dann zwei Teppiche und 10 Packungen Klopapier von der Oma vererbt. 




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Die sind inzwischen "America First".*
> In den USA werden zur Zeit minütlich aktuelle Zahlen veröffentlicht
> und die USA haben nun China punkto Infektionsfälle überholt.
> (Über 82.000 mit knapp 1200 Toten)



Wobei mittlerweile auch Italien 80.000 hat. 

In beiden Ländern ist aber im Gegensatz zu China keine Abflachung der Kurve in Sicht.


----------



## INU.ID (26. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Die sind inzwischen "America First".*
> In den USA werden zur Zeit minütlich aktuelle Zahlen veröffentlicht
> und die USA haben nun China punkto Infektionsfälle überholt.
> (Über 82.000 mit knapp 1200 Toten)



Somit haben wir aktuell schon 3 Länder mit jeweils über 80.000 registrierten Infizierten, und insgesamt fast 13.000 Toten. Und fast die Hälfte der Infizierten aus den USA kommt aus New York. Und wenn man die Zuwächse anschaut, dann wird es scheinbar auch relativ zügig immer schlimmer. Von einer "Besserung" ist jedenfalls weit und breit noch nichts zu sehen.

Nur die Zahlen aus China passen irgendwie nicht so ganz ins Bild.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur die Zahlen aus China passen irgendwie nicht so ganz ins Bild.



Die haben es halt geschafft ihre Kurve abzuflachen.


----------



## AlphaMale (26. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Wenn die Leute dann demnächst sterben bin ich mal auf das Testament gespannt.
> ...


Stell ich mir lustig vor (die Gesichter möchte ich sehen), wenn die Angehörigen bei der Testamentseröffnung beim Notar/Anwalt sind.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die haben es halt geschafft ihre Kurve abzuflachen.


Ja, das kann durchaus sein. Vielleicht sollte sowohl für innen und aussen der handlungsfähige und kompetente Staat kommuniziert werden.


----------



## INU.ID (26. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die haben es halt geschafft ihre Kurve abzuflachen.



Wenn die Zahlen "echt" sind bzw. stimmen, Respekt, keine Frage. Dann darf man auch mal Leute Zuhause einschweißen bzw. Haustüren zunageln usw.

Wenn die Zahlen stimmen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur die Zahlen aus China passen irgendwie nicht so ganz ins Bild.


Deren neue Fälle kommen hauptsächlich aus dem Ausland, deswegen gibt es in China seit heute oder gestern eine Einreisesperre.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die haben es halt geschafft ihre Kurve abzuflachen.


Ja. Aber mit Methoden die es hier zuletzt im Krieg gab. Das traut sich wohl keine Regierung in Europa umzusetzen.
Zumindest nicht für das ganze Land. In Österreich z.B. gibt es ja einige Bezirke/Orte in Tirol, die unter totaler Quarantäne stehen.

Und ganz Tirol ist ebenfalls quasi Sperrgebiet - hier haben wir die meisten Fälle in Österreich, weil Skisportregion.
Dort haben sich sehr viele Menschen angesteckt und sind - als Urlauber - dann nach Hause und haben das Virus Landes-/Europaweit verbreitet.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

Wenn es sich in China  aber weiter ausbreiten würde, würden auch die Todesfälle in China weiter deutlich steigen. Das ist nicht der Fall.

Die Fehler in Österreich usw. zeigt die Anstalt vom Dienstag gut:
Die Anstalt vom 24. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


Manche scheinen es immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben:
Ermittlungen gegen Corona-infizierte Haendlerin in Pirna | MDR.DE

Edit:
Ausstieg aus Corona-Massnahmen: Exit zu Ostern - wohl eher nicht | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (27. März 2020)

Kostenlose Mietwagen fuer Klinikpersonal in Corona-Krise in NRW


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

Bei uns in der Stadt gab es heute die ersten Tote.
Eine 90 jährige Frau in häuslicher Quarantäne.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Corona-"Wundermittel": Guter Rat ist teuer - schlechter toedlich | tagesschau.de
These zu Corona-Herkunft: Brachten Chinesen das Virus nach Italien? | tagesschau.de
Corona-Forschung: Sind Patienten nach der Genesung immun? | tagesschau.de


______________________________

In den USA, Italien und in Spanien gehen die Infektionszahlen durch die Decke. Mittlerweile gibt es in den USA und Italien mehr als  80.000 bestätigte Infektionen. Insbesondere in Spanien (knapp 60.000 Infektionen) und den USA steigt auch die Zahl der Neuinfektionen immer  weiter. Aktuell liegt diese bei knapp 10.000 bzw. in den USA sogar schon darüber. 
Anscheinend ist sogar der Anstieg der Neuinfektionen exponentiell!

Hier die Graphen mit Zahlen von Vorgestern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muadib (27. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-"Wundermittel": Guter Rat ist teuer - schlechter toedlich | tagesschau.de
> These zu Corona-Herkunft: Brachten Chinesen das Virus nach Italien? | tagesschau.de
> Corona-Forschung: Sind Patienten nach der Genesung immun? | tagesschau.de
> 
> ...



Vor kurzem gab es einen Artikel über die Ausbreitung in den USA und da stand, dass bei einer Geburtstagsfeier von 50 Personen, eine infizierte Person es geschafft hat die hälfte der Gäste anzustecken. Wenn das stimmt, muss die Ansteckungsgefahr nicht gerade unerheblich sein. 

Wenn die Infektionen überwiegend an Orten stattfinden an denen sich viele Menschen nahe kommen, dann sollte deren Schließung nach ca. 1 Woche eine Wirkung zeigen, da die durchschnittliche Inkubationszeit 5-6 Tage beträgt.

Orte wie z.B. Clubs, Schulen und Fitnessstudios sind aber schon seit über einer Woche geschlossen und die Zahl der Infizierten steigen aber immernoch stark an. Daher frage ich mich wo die herkommen. Wo haben sich die meisten Menschen, die jetzt erkranken, infiziert? In den ÖPNV, im Supermarkt, durch Mitbewohner oder auf Arbeit?


----------



## tobse2056 (27. März 2020)

Ich finde es viel bedenklicher das viele Menschen immer noch nicht verstanden haben wie groß das Problem wirklich ist, und meinen dass das alles  in ein paar Wochen vorbei ist und sie dann  normal in Urlaub fliegen können im Sommer.
Die meisten Schätzungen sagen das  es um die 2 Jahre dauern wird  bis wir eine Infizierung von 60-70% erreichen werden. ( Bei einem Tempo was unser Gesundheitssystem verkraftet ).

Und da versteh ich die Regierung nicht das sie das nicht klar kommuniziert.





muadib schrieb:


> Wenn die Infektionen überwiegend an Orten stattfinden an denen sich viele Menschen nahe kommen, dann sollte deren Schließung nach ca. 1 Woche eine Wirkung zeigen, da die durchschnittliche Inkubationszeit 5-6 Tage beträgt.



Die Zahlen sinken seit dem 18ten März  wenn man die aktuellen Zahlen glaubt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coronavirus Update (Live): 531,630 Cases and 24,065 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuyLU5DwE3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Orte wie z.B. Clubs, Schulen und Fitnessstudios sind aber schon seit über einer Woche geschlossen und die Zahl der Infizierten steigen aber immernoch stark an. Daher frage ich mich wo die herkommen. Wo haben sich die meisten Menschen, die jetzt erkranken, infiziert? In den ÖPNV, im Supermarkt, durch Mitbewohner oder auf Arbeit?


Nanana da hast du ein paar Faktoren vergessen.
Die Menschen sind ein paar Tage krank und wenn sie in den letzten Zügen der Phase in denen sie krank sind getestet werden etc dann ist das ein paar Wochen her.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Wobei die Inkubationszeit etwa 1-2 Wochen beträgt. Und dann sterben die Leute nach etwa 2-3 Wochen, bzw. die milden Verläufe sind nach 2-3 Wochen wieder gesund. 

Damit weiß man auch, die aktuellen Toten bzw. genesenen, stehen im Zusammenhang mit den betätigten Infektionen von vor 2-3 Wochen. 

Wenn man also mal schaut, wie viele Leute bisher gestorben sind und das dann durch die bestätigten Infektionen vor 3 Wochen teilt und mit den aktuellen bestätigten Infektionen multipliziert, weiß man, was uns in 2-3 Wochen erwartet. 
Für Deutschland wären das etwa 18.000 Tote. 
Für Italien: 140.000 Tote
Für Spanien:  650.000 Tote
Für die USA:  570.000 Tote

Um die Zahlen nachzuprüfen habe ich mal die Werte für Spanien vom 06.03. genommen, wo es etwa 20 Tote und 400 betätigte Infizierte gab. 3 Wochen vorher waren es nur zwei Infizierte. 
Ergebnis waren 4000 Tote, was gut zu den aktuellen Todesfällen passt.

Da es allerdings aufgrund der hohen Dynamik sehr davon abhängt, ob man die Fallzahlen von einem Tag eher oder später nimmt, würde ich die Werte oben mal mit einem Intervall von +-50% versehen. 
Es geht schließlich eh nur um die Größenordnung. 

Damit sollte dann auch dem Letzten klar sein, dass man das eben nicht mit einer einfachen Grippe vergleichen kann.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (27. März 2020)

Trump stellt Corona ein Ultimatum.

Trump declares coronavirus fight close to end


----------



## seahawk (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlen "echt" sind bzw. stimmen, Respekt, keine Frage. Dann darf man auch mal Leute Zuhause einschweißen bzw. Haustüren zunageln usw.
> 
> Wenn die Zahlen stimmen.



Coronavirus: At least 59% of cases in Wuhan, China went unreported, study says - Inkstone

Die Zahlen stimmen, sind aber nicht richtig.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es sich in China  aber weiter ausbreiten würde, würden auch die Todesfälle in China weiter deutlich steigen. Das ist nicht der Fall.


Ich traue weder den Chinesen noch deren Zahlen die sie veröffentlichen.



> Wenn man also mal schaut, wie viele Leute bisher gestorben sind und das dann durch die bestätigten Infektionen vor 3 Wochen teilt und mit den aktuellen bestätigten Infektionen multipliziert, weiß man, was uns in 2-3 Wochen erwartet.
> Für Deutschland wären das etwa 18.000 Tote.
> Für Italien: 140.000 Tote
> Für Spanien: 650.000 Tote
> ...


Wenn die Krankensysteme überlastet sind, werden wohl die Zahlen der Toten exponentiell steigen.
Da die schwer Kranken nicht mehr versorgt werden können.

Edit: Corona-Massnahmen: Merkel bittet Buerger um Geduld | tagesschau.de


----------



## Ray2015 (27. März 2020)

Interessant 


YouTube

Der Überwachungsapparat der gerade erschaffen wird, wird Corona überleben. Da gehe ich mal ganz feste von aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über DEN Kapitalismus lässt sich streiten, weil es kein sinnstiftendes Werk gibt


Ähem, doch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Nur hat das hier anscheinen keiner gelesen.

Bei mir ist es auch schon lange her und es ist ziemlich trocken.

Aber die ökonomische Grundessenz habe ich mir gemerkt: c+v= c+v+m.

Die gesellschaftliche Basis heißt Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln, die den Überbau des kapitalistischen Staates hervorbringt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber DER Kommunismus ist definiert und man kann recht klar sagen, was ihm entspricht und was nicht.


 Da muß man dann Towarisch Lenin mit in Boot holen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für DEN Sozialismus, nur für den Fall das hier jemandem auffallen sollte, dass man sich mit "chinesischem Kommunismus" selbst als Vollhonk outet, der die Fresse halten und zuhören oder sich auf anderem Wege die elementarsten Grundlagen aneignen sollte.


Würde ich nicht so sehen.
Jeder Sozialismus ist anders, immer nur ein kleines bischen.
Die Grundlagen (gesellschaftliches Eigentum an PM, Diktatur der sozialistischen Partei mit Hilfe der Geheimpolizei - Stasi, KGB und wie sie alle hießen) sind tatsächlich gleich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (In dem Fall reicht schon ein Blick in die Präambel der chinesischen Verfassung bzw. den zugehörigen Wikiartikel für die ganz Faulen: "... ist ein sozialistischer Staat unter der demokratischen Diktatur des Volkes". Das stimmt zwar von hinten bis vorn nicht, aber nicht einmal die Ansprüche des Sozialismus erfüllt kann erst recht nicht kommunistisch sein.)


 Stand in der DDR auch so sinngemäß drin.
Ich hab sie jetzt nicht da, muß mal suchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die können genausogut komplett frei wie komplett gelenkt sein, wie man das im sogenannten Kapitalismus auch vorfindet.


Nein.
Der Sozialismus duldet keine "freien" Medien.
ALLES unterliegt der Zensur der Partei und der Geheimpolizei.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es steht bereits die These im Raum, dass Feinstaub der Verbreitung des Virus direkt förderlich ist, weil es an Partikeln länger überlebt und mobiler ist, als frei in der Luft.


Ein Virus ist KEIN Lebewesen.
Es hat keinen Stoffwechsel und ist nur ein Schnipsel DNS oder RNS.


----------



## Slezer (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich traue weder den Chinesen noch deren Zahlen die sie veröffentlichen. [...]



Welche Zahlen glaubst du dann? Telepolis? Postillon? Putin? Trump?


----------



## seahawk (27. März 2020)

Könne wir uns einigen, dass dem Virus es sehr egal ist wie das Wirtschaftssystem ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Könne wir uns einigen, dass dem Virus es sehr egal ist wie das Wirtschaftssystem ist.



Ich weiß nicht. In Nord Korea gibt es keine infizierten und keine toten Menschen.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Welche Zahlen glaubst du dann? Telepolis? Postillon? Putin? Trump?


Ich glaube schon den Zahlen der WHO und RKI.  Nur nicht  an die welche von China weitergegeben werden.
Einer Diktatur glaube ich gar nichts!


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon den Zahlen der WHO und RKI.  Nur nicht  an die welche von China weitergegeben werden.
> Einer Diktatur glaube ich gar nichts!



Das Robert Koch Institut unterliegt dem Gesundheitsministerium. Keine Ahnung, ob das Gesundheitsministerium alle Zahlen veröffentlicht.
Ich kann mich noch an die Aussage eines Innenministers erinnern, der sinngemäß mal gesagt hatte, dass alle Informationen die Bevölkerung beunruhigen würden.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Robert Koch Institut unterliegt dem Gesundheitsministerium. Keine Ahnung, ob das Gesundheitsministerium alle Zahlen veröffentlicht.
> Ich kann mich noch an die Aussage eines Innenministers erinnern, der sinngemäß mal gesagt hatte, dass alle Informationen die Bevölkerung beunruhigen würden.


Das ändert nichts daran, dass ich China gar nichts Glaube.

Und das es in Nordkorea keine Infektionen gibt... wer es glaubt...


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2020)

Aber am ehesten dort...


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2020)

Corona-Forschung: Sind Patienten nach der Genesung immun? | tagesschau.de


Noch ist nicht mal klar ob man nach der Genesung überhaupt dauerhaft immun ist. Dann würde es nämlich auch nichts bringen, wenn in 2 Jahren 60-70% der Bevölkerung "mal an der Reihe waren", wenn das Spiel dann (oder vielleicht sogar schon nach einem Jahr) wieder von vorne anfangen würde. Und dann vielleicht/sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch mit einem mutierten Corona-Virus.

Es steht und fällt alles mit einem Impfstoff - und anschließend dessen Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Zahlen aus den USA sind wohl zukünftig auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen: Coronavirus: US-Militaer will Infos ueber Infektionen zurueckhalten - FOCUS Online

Da drin steht auch dass das Gesundheitssystem aus NRW bereits überlastet ist.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es steht und fällt alles mit einem Impfstoff - und anschließend dessen Weiterentwicklung.


Ja. Ich hoffe mal das der so schnell wie möglich gefunden und zugelassen wird.

Wirksame Medikamente gegen die schweren Krankheitsverläufe wären auch sehr wichtig. Die Forscher und Firmen arbeiten ja mit Hochdruck weltweit daran.


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2020)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der Infekt in China schon länger umgeht und die Zahlen in Relation zu betrachten sind. In China sind viele Menschen gestorben, die man sofort als Opfer verbuchen konnte. Aber die Überlebenden einer Infektion fließen erst nach und nach in die Matrix ein und verbessern das Verhältnis nachträglich.

Den gleichen Effekt hat man bei uns. Deutschland testet (trotz schleppendem Anlauf) im internationalen Vergleich ziemlich viel und stellt viele Erkrankungen fest, von denen etliche auch unkritisch verlaufen. Daher wird unsere Datengrundlage von vornherein weniger von den Todesfällen dominiert.

Da ist einerseits beruhigend, aber man sollte sich trotzdem keinen Illusionen hingeben: Welches Land wie gut oder schlecht davongekommen ist, weiß man erst, wenn die Sache durchgestanden ist, man die Toten gezählt und das Resultat mit der "normalen" Sterberate im gleichen Zeitraum abgeglichen hat.


----------



## kero81 (27. März 2020)

Geht mir das alles auf den Sack! Musste am Montag den Arzt anrufen weil ich starke Kopfschmerzen, Husten und Druck auf den Ohren hab. In die Praxis darf ich nicht um untersucht zu werden... Ich sollte ins Corona Zentrum fahren um einen Abstrich machen zu lassen. Der Arzt dort meinte meine Symptome wären Corona untypisch und es wurde kein Abstrich gemacht. Aussage vom Arzt dort, ich solle jetzt 14 Tage zu Hause bleiben und alles weitere mit meinem Hausarzt klären. Heute is Freitag... ich weiß weder was ich genau hab und was ich dagegen nehmen soll. Hab nur Ibuflam 600 gegen die Schmerzen. Mir gehts immer noch dreckig und ich bin genervt! Hab heute meinen Chaf anrufen müssen um ihm mitzuteilen das ich nächste Woche auch noch krank geschrieben bin aber weswegen ka...


----------



## Taskmaster (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Es steht und fällt alles mit einem Impfstoff - und anschließend dessen Weiterentwicklung.



Wobei die Impfung an sich dann hoffentlich mit der jährlichen Grippeimpfung kombiniert werden kann. Wäre zumindest für spritzenfaule Risikopatienten wie mich sehr bequem.
Mal sehen, ob die Nummer so einfach wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Es steht und fällt alles mit einem Impfstoff - und anschließend dessen Weiterentwicklung.


Wie viele male soll man sich denn dann impfen lassen?
256 oder 1024?
Ich bin mir sicher, daß es quadrupolzahlige (?) Varianten von dem Zeug geben kann, da wir ja 4 Grundgene haben (A, C, G, T).

Es werden, wieder einmal, die Symptome bekämpft, nicht die Ursachen.
Die liegen eindeutig in der Unhygiene.

Wenn die Schweine durch die Küche laufen und die Gänse auf dem Tisch tanzen, ist das ein Freudenfest für die Viren.
Nach der tausendsten Mutation werden sie dann irgendwo auf einem Markt verkauft und der *JET*-Set schleppt sie um die ganze Erde.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Noch ist nicht mal klar ob man nach der Genesung überhaupt dauerhaft immun ist.



Dauerhaft glaube ich eh nicht. Wer weiß, was nach 10 Jahren ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, daß es quadrupolzahlige (?) Varianten von dem Zeug geben kann, da wir ja 4 Grundgene haben (A, C, G, T).


Adenin, Cytosin, Guanin und Thymin sind keine "Grundgene" (zumindest kenne ich den Begriff so nicht, muss aber nichts heißen), sondern unsere DNA-Basen. A und T, respektive G und C, bilden Basenpaare, die in ihrer Reihenfolge in der DNA-Helix unseren genetischen Code verschlüsseln. Einzelne Teilabschnitte, die ein bestimmtes Merkmal codieren, nennt man Gene; alle Gene in ihrer Gesamtheit fasst man unter dem Begriff Genotyp zusammen.

Natürlich kann es immer zu Mutationen kommen, aber nach momentanem Stand ist Corona auch nicht mutationsfreudiger als der Grippevirus, vermutlich eher etwas weniger.

Deswegen auch meine Hoffnung, man könne Corona dann einfach jährlich in die Grippeimpfung integrieren.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es immer zu Mutationen kommen, aber nach momentanem Stand ist Corona auch nicht mutationsfreudiger als der Grippevirus, vermutlich eher etwas weniger.


Aber wird man dann wohl auch, wenn ein Impstoff gefunden wurde, jedes Jahr impfen müssen.


Erschreckend ist auch das niemand die Warnungen, in der ganzen Gier des Kapitalismus, für ernst genommen hat.
Und das man so schlecht vorbereitet ist. Tolle Globalisierung.
Karl Lauterbach meinte auch das dies nicht die letzte Pandemie gewesen sein wird.
Dazu kommen noch die anderen Probleme, wie Klimaerwärmung usw.
Die Zukunft wird sehr unangenehm. Und ich habe die Befürchtung, das auch für uns "die fetten Jahre" langsam aber sicher vorbei sind.
Jetzt heisst es das irgendwie durchzustehen, mit so geringen Verlusten wie nur möglich.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wird man dann wohl auch, wenn ein Impstoff gefunden wurde, jedes Jahr impfen müssen.



Ist ja an und für sich kein Ding. Einmal im Jahr werden die Meisten doch eh mal beim Arzt vorbeischauen (spätestens wenn sie Richtung 40 marschieren).
Nervig wäre es (für mich persönlich) nur, wenn die Grippe nicht zusammen mit Corona geimpft werden könnte, bspw. 2 Wochen Abstand eingehalten werden müsste.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: das wäre natürlich kein Grund, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.
Ist ne reine Bequemlichkeitsbetrachtung. Ich mag Spritzen nicht so sonderlich. Ich hab schon mehr als genug in meinem Leben erhalten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist auch das niemand die Warnungen, in der ganzen Gier des Kapitalismus, für ernst genommen hat.


 Es war aber CHINA, wo das Teilchen ausgrückt ist.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und das man so schlecht vorbereitet ist.


 Wofür nochmal haben wir 700 Flachpfeifen im Bundestag sitzen?
Müßten die nicht genau solche Szenarien analysieren und dafür Pläne entwerfen?

Aber alles, was mit Plan anfängt, ist ja wie Weihwasser für den Teufel im Kapitalismus.



RyzA schrieb:


> Karl Lauterbach meinte auch das dies nicht die letzte Pandemie gewesen sein wird.


 Ich rede auch (manchmal) viel dummes Zeug, wen der Tag lang ist.
Meine Oma hatte das auch rausbekommen ... .



RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch die anderen Probleme, wie Klimaerwärmung usw.
> Die Zukunft wird sehr unangenehm..


 Für mich nicht.
Ich bin bald Pensionär, dann gehe ich Euch täglich auf den Zeiger  ,
und wenn es noch wärmer wird pflastere ich meinen Garten halb und schütte ein paar Fuhren Sand rein.

Mit meiner Quelle baue ich mir einen Pool und lebe, wie Gott in Frankreich unter meinem Sonnenschirm mit dem Laptop auf den Beinen.  



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich mag Spritzen nicht so sonderlich. Ich hab schon mehr als genug in meinem Leben erhalten.


 Dann hättest Du mal die im Osten früher erleben müssen.
Das hat geknackt beim Einstechen.

Meine zwei Gichtvertreiber alle paar Jahre merke ich nicht mal.
Nur bin ich an der Stelle so kitzlig ... .

Ja, die gibt es hinten an der Seite rein.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch: das wäre natürlich kein Grund, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.
> Ist ne reine Bequemlichkeitsbetrachtung. Ich mag Spritzen nicht so sonderlich. Ich hab schon mehr als genug in meinem Leben erhalten.


Vor Spritzen habe ich keine Angst. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn ich weiß das sie mein Leben retten kann.
Ich gehöre nämlich auch zu Risikogruppe. Und rauche leider noch.
Aber habe den Zigarettenkonsum schon in den letzten Tagen stark eingeschränkt. Aufhören ist, gerade jetzt, eigentlich das beste was man machen kann.
Es ist keine Garantie, das man keine schweren Kranksverläufe kriegen kann, aber senkt das Risiko. Auch vor anderen Erkrankungen natürlich.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es war aber CHINA, wo das Teilchen ausgrückt ist.


Das stimmt. Aber nützt uns ja nichts.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nämlich auch zu Risikogruppe. Und rauche leider noch..


Ich kann Dich da ein wenig beruhigen.
Mein Vater war wohl der stärkste Raucher, den ich jeh gesehen habe.
Früher 6-4 Schachteln am Tag, später eine bis ans Lebensende.
Er hat in den schwersten und dreckigsten Berufen gearbeitet (Bergwerk, Stahlzieherei, Kohleheizung) - 50 Jahre lang.

Und er ist voriges Jahr mal gestürzt und kam ins Krankenhaus.
Da mußte ich den Krankeitsverlauf seines Lebens ausfüllen.
Auf alle Fragen habe ich mit "nein" geantwortet.

Der Mann war 50 Jahre nicht krank!

Die Krankenakte war keine 3mm dick.
Meine ist viel dicker.

Leider ist er vor kurzem verstorben an einer Nierenembolie.
Aber er ist 86 Jahre alt geworden, hat ein anstrengendes, aber schönes Leben gehabt, zwei Kinder, die keine Verbrecher geworden sind, eine kluge Frau, ein eigenes Haus und großen Garten.

Durch seine Lange Arbeitszeit hat er eine anständige Rente und keine Geldsorgen im Alter gehabt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber nützt uns ja nichts.


Richtig.
Wir müssen die Chinesen davon überzeugen, das im Dreck leben nicht günstig für die Menschen ist.

Mein Bruder war vor ein paar Jahren in den Außenvierteln von Hongkong.
Genau das obige hat er erlebt.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich da ein wenig beruhigen.
> Mein Vater war wohl der stärkste Raucher, den ich jeh gesehen habe.
> Früher 6-4 Schachteln am Tag, später eine bis ans Lebensende.
> Er hat in den schwersten und dreckigsten Berufen gearbeitet (Bergwerk, Stahlzieherei, Kohleheizung) - 50 Jahre lang.
> ...


Mein herzliches Beileid.

Ich habe ja gesundheitliche Probleme. U.a. durch das rauchen.
Nur konnte ich es bisher noch nicht ganz sein lassen.


----------



## AlphaMale (27. März 2020)

Vielleicht interessant:
Covid-19: Viele Erkrankte haben untypische Symptome - Gesundheit - SZ.de


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessant:
> Covid-19: Viele Erkrankte haben untypische Symptome - Gesundheit - SZ.de


Was es noch unberechenbarer und gefährlicher macht.





> Neue Corona-Studie: *Ohne Gegenmaßnahmen hätte es 40 Millionen Tote geben können*
> 
> Topmeldung (10.58 Uhr): Ohne Gegenmaßnahmen hätte die Coronavirus-Pandemie dem Imperial College in London zufolge in diesem Jahr bis zu 40 Millionen Menschen weltweit das Leben kosten können. Das geht aus einer Studie hervor, die am Donnerstagabend veröffentlicht wurde. Die Forscher spielten dabei in einem mathematischen Modell mehrere Szenarien durch. Im schlimmsten Fall hätten sich demnach sieben Milliarden Menschen, also beinahe die gesamte Menschheit, innerhalb dieses Jahres mit dem Erreger Sars-CoV-2 infiziert.
> 
> Daher fordern die Forscher weltweit frühe Maßnahmen zur Unterdrückung der Pandemie, wie sie in vielen Ländern bereits ergriffen wurden. Nur so sei eine Überforderung der Gesundheitssysteme zu verhindern. «Schnelle, entschiedene und kollektive Maßnahmen von allen Ländern sind notwendig, um die Folgen dieser Pandemie zu begrenzen», sagte Professorin Azra Ghani, eine der Autorinnen der Studie. Entscheidend seien Tests, die Isolierung Infizierter und soziale Distanzierung.


 Quelle:Coronavirus: Bundesrat beschliesst milliardenschweres Corona-Hilfspaket - FOCUS Online


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es war aber CHINA, wo das Teilchen ausgrückt ist.



Wenn es um die Befürchtung geht, dass sich Pandemien häufen, ist der primäre Ausbruchsort der jetzigen ziemlich unerheblich. Gefährliche Erreger konnten schon immer und überall entstehen, nur kommen sie heutzutage nicht nur schneller und weiter herum: Durch Massentierhaltung, Urbanisierung mit hohen Bevölkerungsdichten und natürlich durch Wirte mit hoher Mobilität.

Die Spanische Grippe hatte ihren Ursprung in den USA und hat sich durch Truppenbewegungen im Zuge des Ersten Weltkriegs weit verbreitet. Ohne diese wäre es unter damaligen Bedingungen allenfalls ein lokales Drama gewesen. Unter heutigen Bedingungen wäre A/H1N1 bereits weltweit unterwegs, bevor - überspitzt - der Erste umkippt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mein herzliches Beileid. .


 Danke.
Meine Mutter ist ihm nach 3 Wochen gefolgt in den Himmel.
Das war ein hartes Jahr ... .



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gesundheitliche Probleme. U.a. durch das rauchen.
> Nur konnte ich es bisher noch nicht ganz sein lassen.


 Es ist sauschwer von dem Giftzeug wegzukommen.
Mein Vater hat es mehrfach versucht - ohne Erfolg.
Aber er hat immer weniger geraucht.

Sogar mein alter Arbeitskollege hat mit 3 Bypässen geraucht - obwohl es der Arzt strikt verboten hat.
Das hat ihn dann umgehauen.
Es ging ihm schlecht und der Notarzt kam.
Nach kurzer Zeit im Krankenhaus hat er sich dann von dieser Welt davongemacht.

Aber mit viel Willen kann man es schaffen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Es steht und fällt alles mit einem Impfstoff - und anschließend dessen Weiterentwicklung.



Eine Infektion ist für eine breite Immunantwort deutlich besser, als ein Impfstoff mit toten Viren. 
Siehe Lesch. Harald Lesch mit "Corona: Was weiss die Wissenschaft?" - ZDFmediathek


----------



## P2063 (27. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Infektion ist für eine breite Immunantwort deutlich besser, als ein Impfstoff mit toten Viren. [/url]



Natürlich reagiert das Immunsystem stärker auf eine "echte" Infektion als auf eine Impfung. Die Frage ist bloß ob man das dann auch überlebt...


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2020)

Boris Johnson wurde nun ebenfalls positiv getestet. 
Quelle: https://twitter.com/ZDFlondon/status/1243499306365190146


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2020)

In England infiziert sich momentan quasi jeder.
Nach Charles ist es heute Johnson.

Edit: Zwei doofe...


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Bloß ist Charles Risikopatient. 
Bei der Queen wäre es wohl noch fataler.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. März 2020)

Hat sich wer aus euerm Umfeld schon infiziert? 
Bei mir noch net


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In England infiziert sich momentan quasi jeder.
> Nach Charles ist es heute Johnson.
> 
> Edit: Zwei doofe...



Also, wenn statistisch gesehen einer von den beiden hopsgehen müsste, wären meine Sympathien beim harmloseren Spinner mit wenigstens ein paar sympathischen Seiten ...


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat sich wer aus euerm Umfeld schon infiziert?
> Bei mir noch net


Wird ja kaum getestet, wenn man nicht gerade halb erstickt oder schon einen positiv getesteten Kontakt nachweisen kann. 

Und das mit den starten Symptomen ist nur bei wenigen der Fall. Covid-19: Viele Erkrankte haben untypische Symptome - Gesundheit - SZ.de

Man kann es dann auch so sagen, auch wenn es makaber ist, man muss erst genug Andere anstecken, bis mal einer schwere Symptome hat und positiv getestet wird, bevor man selbst mal zum Test darf. 

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal arbeiten.


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2020)

Ich hab jetzt schon 2 Tage Halsschmerzen (beim Schlucken), und seit heute verliere ich langsam meine Stimme. Und zur Risikogruppe gehöre ich gleich doppelt (2 Vorerkrankungen). Wenn man dann noch liest, dass die Infizierten sehr oft sogar gar keine Symptome haben, macht man sich schon bei Halsschmerzen so seine Gedanken. Und mehr kann man ja auch nicht machen.

Denn obwohl bekannt ist dass die Infizierten sehr oft keine Symptome haben, und dass die Dunkelziffer an Infizierten 3-10x höher sein kann, wird man ja erst auf den Virus getestet, wenn man CORONA mitten auf der Stirn stehen hat.

Genau deswegen gibt es auch trotz partiellem "Shutdown" immer mehr und mehr Infizierte. Wenn die Leute ohne (oder nicht den "richtigen") Symptome nicht getestet werden, dann stecken diese "unsichtbaren Infizierten" - ob privat oder auf der Arbeit - auch immer mehr andere Menschen an.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. März 2020)

@Duvar, wie geht es dir eigentlich inzwischen?
Hoffentlich besser oder gut


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2020)

Ist eigentlich jemanden aufgefallen, wie viel Ameisen schon unterwegs sind? Die bereiten sich vermutlich darauf vor, die Rolle der vorherrschenden Spezies zu übernehmen ...  

(Wider den trüben Gedanken.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessant:
> Covid-19: Viele Erkrankte haben untypische Symptome - Gesundheit - SZ.de


_" .... Doch obwohl sich vor allem ältere Menschen an Bord befanden und in
  dieser Gruppe schwere Verläufe häufiger sind, wurden bei 18 Prozent der
  Infizierten keine Symptome festgestellt. ..."_

Schade, es wäre viel schöner, wenn es hundert Menschen ohne Symptone 
wären, die auf einen schwer Erkrankten kommen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon 2 Tage Halsschmerzen (beim Schlucken), und seit heute verliere ich langsam meine Stimme.


Achte genau auf Fieber und Deinen Geschmacks- bzw- Geruchssinn.

Ansonsten sieh Dich einmal umarmt, so wegen positivem Plazeboeffekt,
und sei Dir gewiss, wir senden Dir unheimlich stärkende Gesundheitswellen.
Das hilft, aber nur ohne Aluhut. Duvar, das mache ich für Dich auch!

Bleibt gesund meine Lieben, bleibt gesund!


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur konnte ich es bisher noch nicht ganz sein lassen.



Du schaffst das bestimmt. Ich glaube ganz fest daran und unterstütze dich.


----------



## AlphaMale (27. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat sich wer aus euerm Umfeld schon infiziert?
> Bei mir noch net


Bei mir auch noch nicht. Mein Umfeld geht aber auch sehr bewusst und achtsam mit der Situation um. (Es kommen halt viele aus dem Gesundheitssektor, wie Arzt, Psychologe, Krankenschwester, Psychologen,Feuerwehrmann..etc.)

Hoffe, das bleibt auch so.

Gute Besserung allen (evtl.) Erkrankten und den anderen natürlich , bleibt gesund.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Bei mir auch noch nicht. Mein Umfeld geht aber auch sehr bewusst und achtsam mit der Situation um.


Kommen wir zur nächsten durchs Dorf getriebenen Sau.

Nach den Erkenntnissen in Italien, dass das Virus effektiv an Feinstaub ankoppelt und diesen als Vehikel nutzt, sollte als nächstes Tabakrauch untersucht werden. Rauchende Infizierte könnten die Superverbreiter schlechthin sein.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Bei mir auch noch nicht. Mein Umfeld geht aber auch sehr bewusst und achtsam mit der Situation um. (Es kommen halt viele aus dem Gesundheitssektor, wie Arzt, Psychologe, Krankenschwester, Psychologen,Feuerwehrmann..etc.)



Da sind Psychologe und Psychologen? Gespaltene Persönlichkeiten?


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat sich wer aus euerm Umfeld schon infiziert? Bei mir noch net





AlphaMale schrieb:


> Bei mir auch noch nicht.


Und darf ich fragen woher ihr diese Gewissheit nehmt? Oder meint ihr gar nicht "infiziert", sondern "getestet" und damit "offiziell infiziert"? 

Offizielle Infizierte gibt im in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis nicht (aber viele Kranke), aber in meinem "Umfeld" schon. Zuletzt, wie ich vorhin erfuhr, eine Ärztin aus dem nächst größeren Krankenhaus in meiner Nähe (LDK, Dillenburg). Ansonsten steht noch ein Altersheim im Stadtkern unter Quarantäne wegen einer infizierten Pflegerin, und mittlerweile 3 oder mehr Familien aus der Umgebung (Nachbarstadtteile) die ebenfalls unter Quarantäne stehen.

Und vermutlich auch noch einige Menschen (vielleicht in direkter Nachbarschaft?) aus meinem Umfeld, die mangels Test als nicht infiziert gezählt werden.

Bisher ging es eigentlich noch, aber wenn ich an den kommenden Einkauf am Dienstag/Mittwoch denke, graust es mir schon etwas. Ich bin mal auf die Situation in den Geschäften gespannt. Ich war kürzlich noch im kleinen Edeka im benachbarten Stadtteil einkaufen, aber im Stadtkern in den großen Supermärkten/Discountern war ich jetzt schon fast 2 Wochen nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und darf ich fragen woher ihr diese Gewissheit nehmt? Oder meint ihr gar nicht "infiziert", sondern "getestet" und damit "offiziell infiziert"?



Die Freunde husten nicht, die spucken nur Blut.


----------



## AlphaMale (27. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sind Psychologe und Psychologen? Gespaltene Persönlichkeiten?



Klar, je nachdem welche Persönlichkeit gerade "am Start" ist.

Nee, war nen Typo.


Keiner hat jegliche Krankheitssymptome... Und bei 4 weiß ich, das falls sie inapparent krank wären, ohne Sympthome, ...wegen entsprechende Test negativ waren. Und *sicher*... kann sich an dieser Stelle wohl nur der HerrGott sein.

Ich glaube die weiter oben stehende Frage bezog sich auch mehr darauf, ob jemand nachgewiesenermaßen an Corona (sicher) erkrankt ist. Mehr kann man da wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Klar, je nachdem welche Persönlichkeit gerade "am Start" ist.


Und, wie geht es BetaFemale heute?


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> @Duvar, wie geht es dir eigentlich inzwischen?
> Hoffentlich besser oder gut



Hab immer noch schmerzen, hab jetzt schmerzen wenn ich einen Punkt auf meinen Rippen anfasse und teilweise noch Lungenschmerzen.
Vllt Rippenfellentzündung oder so  Werde wohl Montag zum Arzt gehen, zum Glück untersucht der Arzt noch in seiner Praxis, weil einige tun das ja nicht mehr wirklich.
Nehme seit 2-3 Tagen GeloMyrtol und Ibuflam 600er. Meine Sis schleppt seit Wochen eine Erkältung, ebenso wie ein Kollege von mir, also diese "Erkältungen" sind auch nicht mehr normal atm.


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat sich wer aus euerm Umfeld schon infiziert?
> Bei mir noch net



Nicht das ich wüßte. Meine Schwester hatte letzten Sonntag aus heiterem Himmel Fieber, vorher nur eine leichte Erkältung. Kurz darauf ging aber die Rotzerei los, also wohl eher kein Covid19. Wir halten vorsichtshalber Abstand. 

Gelegenheiten zur Ansteckung hätte sie genügend gehabt. Freitags mußte sie sich wegen einer bei Gartenarbeit  zugezogenen Verletzung im Krankenhaus nähen lassen und Mittwochs ging es per Flieger zurück aus der Türkei.


----------



## AlphaMale (27. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und, wie geht es BetaFemale heute?



Keine Ahnung, "wir" haben seit 2 tagen nach einem Disput "keinerlei Kontakt" mehr.



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab immer noch schmerzen, hab jetzt schmerzen wenn ich einen Punkt auf meinen Rippen anfasse und teilweise noch Lungenschmerzen.
> Vllt Rippenfellentzündung oder so  Werde wohl Montag zum Arzt gehen, zum Glück untersucht der Arzt noch in seiner Praxis, weil einige tun das ja nicht mehr wirklich.
> Nehme seit 2-3 Tagen GeloMyrtol und Ibuflam 600er. Meine Sis schleppt seit Wochen eine Erkältung, ebenso wie ein Kollege von mir, also diese "Erkältungen" sind auch nicht mehr normal atm.



Oha, ja...wie ich oben weiter oben schon mal geschrieben hab, ist gerade auch ein fetter Influenza Keim unterwegs. Gute Besserung.  Und sachte mit der wieder Belastung. Muss ja nicht noch ne Endocarditis oben drauf kommen.


----------



## Slezer (27. März 2020)

Tada da sind wir:

Gordon Brown calls for global government to tackle coronavirus | Politics | The Guardian

Von vielen belächelt, nun wird es gefordert.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Freunde husten nicht, die spucken nur Blut.



Und wenn man Blut hustet?


Eigentlich auch nochmal Glück gehabt.
Corona soll ja ein trockener Husten sein.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Und wenn man Blut hustet?


In gewisser Weise bin ich froh, dass es "nur" Corona ist und nicht irgendein neuer multiresistenter TBC-Stamm, der sich so ausbreitet.


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> ...Corona soll ja ein trockener Husten sein.



Auch diese Seuche ist dieses Frühjahr schon umgegangen. Noch vor Corona. Was die Sache nicht einfacher macht...

Oder gab es etwa doch schon frühere unerkannte Ausbrüche?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise bin ich froh, dass es "nur" Corona ist und nicht irgendein neuer multiresistenter TBC-Stamm, der sich so ausbreitet.


Der wird kommen, dass ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Es fehlen neue Antibiotika .... 
Aber wem sag ich das.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2020)

So erster Corona Verdacht in meinem Umfeld liegt im Krankenhaus wurde aber negativ getestet.


----------



## seahawk (27. März 2020)

Gaia heilt sich halt selbst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gaia heilt sich halt selbst.


Mutter Gaia ist eine ********. Die kümmert sich um rein gar nichts. Die lässt nur geschehen.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2020)

Coronavirus in Thueringen: Kliniken verbannen Vaeter aus dem Kreisssaal | MDR.DE



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der wird kommen, dass ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Es fehlen neue Antibiotika ....
> Aber wem sag ich das.


Und Impfungen. Meine BCG ist inzwischen auch schon über 33 Jahre her...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XG2G40anjGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist, dass die Leute genau das glauben um dann in der zweiten Crashwelle den Rest auch noch abzuräumen.
> Crashes sind so gut wie immer immer in der Geschichte Runter-Hoch-Runter ("A-B-C"). DAX 13800 --> 8000 war runter, jetzt kommt ganz grob 8000 --> 11000 hoch und danach 11000 --> 4000 runter.
> 
> Da  die Coronakrise die Wirtschaft sehr hart getroffen hat gibts auch gar keinen fundamentalen Grund warum Börsen steigen sollten (nein, Geldbazookas sind nicht fundamental^^). Klar kommt ne Gegenbewegung jetzt nach oben nach dem harten Abverkauf, kein Index fällt 80% am Stück. Aber spätestens wenn Sommer/Herbst Quartalszahlen kommen und klar wird wie die Wirtschaft am Ar... ist kommt die zweite Abwärtswelle. Nicht ganz so schnell wie die erste aber definitiv deutlich tiefer. Schaut euch die Crashes 2007, 2000 oder von mir aus sogar 1929 an. Ist immer dasselbe.



Der alte Alk könnte schon recht haben !  Die " Finanzspritzen"   helfen nur ganz ganz kurz,  Sind wohl auch eher Einläufe xD  . Danach steht anscheinend nach der ganzen Gelddruckerei eine Inflation an die nochmal und mehr runterdrückt . Dachs bei 4000 glaub ich jetzt nicht  ,  aber eventuell unter 6500 wenn Alk sein Horrorszenario stimmt  .   Wie sagt man so schön  an der Pörse ....

YouTube

Man muß ja auch das Positive dabei sehen ... Martina Big und ihre sommerbraune Haut - TELE 5

Und muß dann wieder hart einsteigen wenn man alles verhökert hat  Ende Februar  AMD bei 54€  \o/ ...spontan ,  hab den Braten gerochen ^^   YouTube   wo wurde das Video gedreht  ? Das ist voll Benz :/.....   
Samuel L.  Jackson  in jungen Jahren   ... voll Pulp Fiction  


PS : Sorry for Spam  , denkt immer Positive !  Und man darf Inderkrise alles nicht so eng sehen .  Wünsch Euch was , bleibt gesund !


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

Ich weiß das das unfernüftig  ist  ^^

Aber jetzt wo die Straßen fast leer sind  könnte man da nicht eine Fette Straßenrennen organisieren für " Betuchte " ( egal wo die das viele Geld herhaben)  mit fetten Boliden .  Natürlich genehemigt und auf der Strecke abgesichert von der Polizei ! Natürlich mit Stadtkurs , deswegen das hohe Startgeld !

Startgeld ca 15.000€ - 20.000€ !  , was dann später für Sinnvolles ausgegeben werden kann !

Helm oder Schutzmaske ist Pflicht !

Das wäre aber ein Fettes Spektakel  und die können mal richtig Gas geben

Man bräuchte eigentlich nur einen Organisator der sich traut , und dann nicht später von irgendwelchen Influencern  dafür gedisd wird , bzw dafür hatespeech einfährt .


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat sich wer aus euerm Umfeld schon infiziert?
> Bei mir noch net


Bei uns in der Firma (~1000MA am Standort) gibt es bis jetzt einen Infizierten, 3 Verdachtsfälle "Klasse 1" und 41 Leute die wegen Rückkehr aus dem Ausland etc. in Quarantäne sind.
Dafür wurde gerade im Werk Kurzarbeit ausgerufen.  Nicht wirklich unerwartet da wir Automobilzulieferer sind und bei den Kunden ja schon länger sie Bänder stehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

Wir sind was die Firma angeht etwa im Schnitt (~1 Promille der Bevölkerung) - rund 5500 Mitarbeiter am Standort, 7 bestätigte Fälle (Stand vorgestern). Wie viele in Quarantäne sind weiß ich nicht aber mindestens zweistellig. Kurzarbeit hatten wir teilwesie sowieso schon ab Januar (weils der Stahlindustrie sowieso sehr schlecht geht), jetzt ab April dann erst Recht da auch wir viel für Automobil fertigen und auch die "größeren" Produkte zum Bau von Brücken, Tankern, Pipelines, Kessel, Baumaschinen usw. natürlich kaum nachgefragt werden in den Zeiten.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat sich wer aus euerm Umfeld schon infiziert?
> Bei mir noch net


Ich kenne auch noch keinen der infiziert ist.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

Was die Firma angeht    xD    GmbH   ....

schau mal heute das Minus der GmbH-Aktien an  gegen die US-Aktien  ...


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> schau mal heute das Minus der GmbH-Aktien an  gegen die US-Aktien  ...


Ja, mit GmbH-Aktien hatte ich auch noch nie Glück. Keine Ahnung wo da der Haken ist.


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2020)

Die neuen Zahlen von Italien sind da: Coronavirus Update (Live): 574,990 Cases and 26,369 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Bzw: Italy Coronavirus: 86,498 Cases and 9,134 Deaths - Worldometer

Fast 1000 Tote an einem Tag. Das dürfte ein neuer "Rekord" sein (in China war der höchste Tageswert 150). Die mit Abstand meisten Länder haben nicht mal so viele neu Infizierte pro Tag. :/


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

von daher   xD   ...Weltbevoelkerung 2020 - Weltbevoelkerungsuhr

die paar Toten  machen das völlig übertrieben   ,   außerdem  müssen wir eh wieder unter 7mrd   ,   sonnst wird das eh nix mit  Klimawandel   .

Solange die Menschen heckern wie die Karnickel   grad in ärmeren Ländern  und denen ihr Grund und Boden egal ist   ... wird die Zerstörung der Menschheit weitergehen  .  Nicht die Zerstörung der Erde !

Sollange  Menschen denken ,  meine Nachkommen können mich später ernähren ..desto mehr desto besser   ...   wird das nix  .   Völliger Quatsch !

Sieht man bei Fischern in armen Ländern   ,  Interview  mit nem 28jahrigen  Mann der schon  5 Kinder hat   .  Der wünscht sich das alle seine Kinder mal ein eigenes Boot haben und fischen gehn  .  

Völlig maßlos wenn alle so denken !   Selbst arme Menschen die im Paradis leben sind so drauf und eigentlich  nicht mehr lebenswert .   Wenn man 10 Kinder hat wenn man 30 Jahre alt ist  ,  gibt es auch kein Beileid von mir  .

Und viele sollten mal nachdenken   nur  max  jetzt eher bei  knapp 8mrd  nur 1,5 Kinder zu machen  das die Rechnung mit den Menschen aufgeht   und nicht nur Schneeballpiramyde sehen       .    kommen schon welche die unsere vielen kinder durchfüttern werden   ...   

hier  ,  kommt mal klar

Maßlos sind die Menschen   und hoffen dann auf Hilfe.  Meine armen Kinder mimimi

Ehrlich gesagt  hätte ich auch kein Problem  wenn der Virus stärker wäre und  ca 33-50%  aussterben  .   Falls  ich dabei wäre ist es auch okay  . Dafür muss ich nichtmal beten gehen .


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Fast 1000 Tote an einem Tag. Das dürfte ein neuer "Rekord" sein (in China war der höchste Tageswert 150). Die mit Abstand meisten Länder haben nicht mal so viele neu Infizierte pro Tag. :/


Ja die Italiener können einen echt leid tun.
Die sind am absoluten Maximum. Die Frage ist wie lange sie das noch so durchhalten können.

Auch in Südamerika könnt es bald sehr schlimm aussehen:Pandemie in Argentinien: Wirtschaftskrise, Dengue und nun Corona | tagesschau.de


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2020)

Heute mal 6 Flaschen Corona gekauft. Das Zeug schmeckt echt gut! Kein Wunder warum Vin und seine Crew das immer saufen. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir sind was die Firma angeht etwa im Schnitt (~1 Promille der Bevölkerung) - rund 5500 Mitarbeiter am Standort, 7 bestätigte Fälle (Stand vorgestern). Wie viele in Quarantäne sind weiß ich nicht aber mindestens zweistellig. Kurzarbeit hatten wir teilwesie sowieso schon ab Januar (weils der Stahlindustrie sowieso sehr schlecht geht), jetzt ab April dann erst Recht da auch wir viel für Automobil fertigen und auch die "größeren" Produkte zum Bau von Brücken, Tankern, Pipelines, Kessel, Baumaschinen usw. natürlich kaum nachgefragt werden in den Zeiten.


Hochlegierte Werkzeugstahlplatten ca. 300x250x10 könnten demnächst gefragt sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt  hätte ich auch kein Problem  wenn der Virus stärker wäre und  ca 33-50%  aussterben  .   Falls  ich dabei wäre ist es auch okay  .


Den Gefallen wird uns das Virus bestimmt nicht tun.


----------



## AlphaMale (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Gefallen wird uns das Virus bestimmt nicht tun.


Schade....aber man wird es sich ja wünschen dürfen.


----------



## Andregee (27. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> von daher   xD   ...Weltbevoelkerung 2020 - Weltbevoelkerungsuhr
> 
> die paar Toten  machen das völlig übertrieben   ,   außerdem  müssen wir eh wieder unter 7mrd   ,   sonnst wird das eh nix mit  Klimawandel   .
> 
> ...



Der ökologische Fußabdruck der Einwohner der Industriestaaten ist weitaus größer als der aus den dritte Welt Ländern und bei hoher Kindersterblichkeit sowie fehlender Altersversorhung ist es nur verständlich das man viele Kinder zeugt. Ich glaub auch nicht das der arme Somalie mit seinem Boot auch nur annähernd soviel Fang im Netz findet, wie europäische Fangflotten welche afrikanische Küstengewässer leerfischen 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2020)

Man merkt das de-facto Ferien sind. Spamschaum ist wieder im WiPoWi unterwegs...


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Es gibt ja auch  eine Verschwörungstheorie, dass das Virus als biologische Waffe in einen Labor gezüchtet wurde.

Gemein ist es ja: 

- man kann andere anstecken, obwohl man keine Symptome hat. 
- man kann recht viele anstecken (gegenüber der normale Grippe).
- keine spezifischen Symptome
- wahrscheinlich tödlicher als die normale Influenza

Die Kombination ist schon fies.

Nur doof das "der Designer" sich selber nicht davor schützen kann.  Und die USA hätten z.B. 0 davon. Da ihre eigene Bevökerung betroffen und der wirtschaftliche Schaden für sie sehr hoch ist.

Nein, der Ursprung liegt in China. Bei Fledermäusen bzw Flughunden. Das wurde genetisch nahezu nachgewiesen.
Indem  man das Corona Virus mit anderen Corona-Viren an/in den Tieren verglichen hat.


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rk5B76FRFxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgu60-OjC5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

so sehe ich das auch.

Und das Positve     dabei ist  ja  das die vom Aussterben bedrohten Gürteltiere   jetzt eine Chance haben  um durchzukommen  und die Chinesen  nicht mehr wirklich ihr Schuppen /Fingernägel/Ceratin  konsumieren wollen  .

Aber so , grad was bedrohte Arten angeht ,  sei es Tiger etc  ..  sind Menschen so verpicht drauf  die zu töten  um  nochwas von denen zu verzehren   ..... völlig krank  .  

Ka, ob es an dem Glauben bzw an Religion liegt  was den Menschen so verbimmelt   ...   einfach unfaßbar wie die drauf sind 
Ham die alle Schiß der Realität in Gesicht zu sehen ?


----------



## kero81 (27. März 2020)

Es wird auch auf Facebook davon geschrieben, das es eig kein Corona Virus gibt. Die Erkrankten sind am 5G Netz erkrankt. So Leuten will man einfach nur ins Geschicht Schla....


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Der ökologische Fußabdruck der Einwohner der Industriestaaten ist weitaus größer als der aus den dritte Welt Ländern und bei hoher Kindersterblichkeit sowie fehlender Altersversorhung ist es nur verständlich das man viele Kinder zeugt.


 Richtig. 
Das war noch vor 200 Jahren bei uns auch so.
Man sollte nicht so hochnäsig durch die Geschichte rasseln.

Geht es den Menschen dort wirtschaftlich besser, regelt sich das genau so, wie in den Ländern Europas oder Nordamerikas.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Das war noch vor 200 Jahren bei uns auch so.
> Man sollte nicht so hochnäsig durch die Geschichte rasseln.
> 
> Geht es den Menschen dort wirtschaftlich besser, regelt sich das genau so, wie in den Ländern Europas oder Nordamerikas.


Wobei ich aber vollkommen nachvollziehen kann, warum viele Menschen in Industriestaaten, gar keine Kinder mehr in die Welt setzen wollen.
Mein Sohn ist 16. Ich möchte ihn auch nicht vermissen. Aber heutzutage würde ich bei der unsicheren Zukunft kein Kind mehr in die Welt setzen.
Das kann man niemanden mehr antun.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hochlegierte Werkzeugstahlplatten ca. 300x250x10 könnten demnächst gefragt sein.



Nicht unser (Haupt-)Gebiet - unser Produkt bewegt sich normalerweise in Größenordnungen die man wenn man nicht in der Branche ist sehr seltsam riesig anmuten. Ein "Blech" kann beispielsweise 3 Meter breit, 25 Meter lang und 100 mm dick sein und 40+ Tonnen das Stück wiegen. So was "winziges" wie du vorschlägst könnten wir zwar auch notfalls machen aber nur indem wirn riesiges 10mm Blech walzen und das in viele kleine Stückchen schneiden. 

Allerdings - Panzerstahl/Beschuss-/Besprengplatten in "kleinen" Formaten gibts. Die Karre von uns Merkel beispielsweise ist mit unserem Zeug gepimpt...




RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch  eine Verschwörungstheorie, dass  das Virus als biologische Waffe in einen Labor gezüchtet wurde.



Ja, Theorien gibts viele. Das schöne daran ist dass man sie wenn man nur ein kleines Bisschen Hintergrundwissen hat sofort als völligen Bullshit erkennt. Es wäre technisch nur mit extremsten Aufwand wenn überhaupt machbar sowas künstlich zu erzeugen - und WENN man das könnte und machen würde würde man erstens etwas entwickeln das viel gefährlicher wäre (viel infektiöser, resistenter gegen äußere Einflüsse, höhere Sterberate usw.) und es auch erst dann loslassen wenn man selbst ein Gegenmittel/Impfstoff hätte (sonst würde man sich mittelfristig selbst umlegen - sehr schlau).


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Der ökologische Fußabdruck der Einwohner der Industriestaaten ist weitaus größer als der aus den dritte Welt Ländern und bei hoher Kindersterblichkeit sowie fehlender Altersversorhung ist es nur verständlich das man viele Kinder zeugt. Ich glaub auch nicht das der arme Somalie mit seinem Boot auch nur annähernd soviel Fang im Netz findet, wie europäische Fangflotten welche afrikanische Küstengewässer leerfischen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Mag sein ,  aber die Umweltverschmutzung ist dort wesentlich höher   seis durch Quecksilber  oder   andere Stoffe und keiner der Diktatoren  oder regierenden Politiker (die anscheinend alle Millionäre sind in Dollar )  schert sich drum  und  fährt einen SUV von Benz . Und dem ist es egal ob sein eigenes Volk verreckt  . 

Was soll er auch machen  ,  wenn alle 2 Leute der Meinung sind  10 Nachkommen zu zeugen  .  so wird das mit der Versorgung und Wohlstand nix .


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur doof das "der Designer" sich selber nicht davor schützen kann.  Und die USA hätten z.B. 0 davon. Da ihre eigene Bevökerung betroffen und der wirtschaftliche Schaden für sie sehr hoch ist.



Die Rüstungsindustrie verdient sich ja gerade dumm und dusselig.  Jetzt ist mal die Pharmaindustrie dran.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

Jaar  ,   Rheinmetall ist ja in Verruf geraten   ...

Jetzt wieder  Pharma  , Pharma läuft immer gut      Auf jedenfall besser wie Benz  xD

So wie der Mensch die Umwelt seit der Wiedervereinigung zerstört ist in dem Maße nicht mehr tragbar . 
Pharma schön und gut  ,   aber das meiste kommt aus der Natur  und nur  ca  1% ist  "chemisch" 
Wenn das so weitergeht nehmen die Menschen   der Pharmaindustrie ihre Grundlage .


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Mag sein ,  aber die Umweltverschmutzung ist dort wesentlich höher   seis durch Quecksilber  oder   andere Stoffe und keiner der Diktatoren  oder regierenden Politiker (die anscheinend alle Millionäre sind in Dollar )  schert sich drum  und  fährt einen SUV von Benz . Und dem ist es egal ob sein eigenes Volk verreckt  .
> 
> Was soll er auch machen  ,  wenn alle 2 Leute der Meinung sind  10 Nachkommen zu zeugen  .  so wird das mit der Versorgung und Wohlstand nix .


 Du wirst die Geschichte wohl nie begreifen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Rüstungsindustrie verdient sich ja gerade dumm und dusselig.



Leider macht unsere Bundeswehr da (bisher) nicht mit - denn das würde uns als Zulieferer durchaus helfen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Mag sein ,  aber die Umweltverschmutzung ist dort wesentlich höher   seis durch Quecksilber  oder   andere Stoffe



Erstens ist das falsch, denn die Umweltverschmutzung ist auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent immer noch deutlich geringer als beispielsweise in Europa. Obwohl es punktuell um Förder- und Produktionsanlagen herum wirklich extrem dreckig zugeht.

Zweitens gehören diese Dreckschleudern entweder offen oder hinter etlichen Holdings versteckt zu Unternehmen, die ihren Sitz in den Industrienationen haben.



> und keiner der Diktatoren  oder regierenden Politiker (die anscheinend alle Millionäre sind in Dollar )  schert sich drum



Weil sie von den oben erwähnten, nicht afrikanischen Eignern tüchtig finanziert oder geschmiert werden. Und *weil* sie finanziert werden, haben sie die Mittel, sich im Amt zu halten. Und so lange sie im Amt sind, kriegen *wir* billig Rohstoffe und Arbeitskraft.



> und  fährt einen SUV von Benz .



Fahren unsere Politiker und Manager was anderes? Wir leben doch vor, wie man sich vermeintlich als moderner Politiker oder Tycoon präsentieren muss.



> Was soll er auch machen  ,  wenn alle 2 Leute der Meinung sind  10 Nachkommen zu zeugen  .  so wird das mit der Versorgung und Wohlstand nix .



Du verwechselst - wie so oft - Ursache und Wirkung. Es werden viele Kinder gezeugt, *weil* sie die einzige Altersvorsorge sind. Gäbe es für nennenswerte Bevölkerungsteile irgend eine Option, Wohlstand zu generieren, bräuchte man die vielen Nachkommen nicht.
Ach so, und nebenbei erzählt die Katholische Kirche (auch keine afrikanische Erfindung) den Leuten, doch bitte keine Kondome zu benutzen und es gottgefällig rauszuschwitzen.

Und der Gag ist, wie hier auch schon geschrieben wurde: Trotz der hohen Geburtenrate ist ökologische Fußabdruck und in aller Regel auch der absolute Ressourcenverbrauch einer afrikanischen Großfamilie um ein Vielfaches geringer als der eines Singles in - sagen wir mal - Deutschland.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Rüstungsindustrie verdient sich ja gerade dumm und dusselig.  Jetzt ist mal die Pharmaindustrie dran.


Die Pharmaindustrie verdient nur daran, wenn sie auch ein wirksames Medikament oder einen Impfstoff gefunden haben.
Vorher muß sie viel Geld da reinstecken.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Jaar  ,   Rheinmetall ist ja in Verruf geraten   ...
> 
> Jetzt wieder  Pharma  , Pharma läuft immer gut      Auf jedenfall besser wie Benz  xD
> 
> ...



Nicht umsonst haben die USA das Labor in Georgien vor 4 Jahren gekauft bzw übernommen  wo Fagen seit 150 Jahren produziert/gezüchtet werden die gegen MRSA  helfen  .  Und nun für Deutsche bzw andere nicht mehr zugänglich sind  . Jetzt kostet eine Dosis  ca 5000 €
Von dem mal abgesehen  hatte man  vor  20 bzw 10 Jahren schon kaum eine Chance da ranzukommen wegen unseren Gesetzen bzw  weil die deutsche Pharmaindustrie von oben Anweisung bekommen hat sowas nicht zu unterstützen   .

egal   ,  lebt einfach solange es noch geht  YouTube

PS: so wie die Inder den Ganges verschmutzen wegen ihrem Glauben und da zu Haufen reinscheißen und alles reinschmeißen  , auch Tote.  Und weil die kein Verständnis für Verschmutzung haben  , könnte das für westliche Forscher noch von Nutzen sein !   Hab gehört  in dem Dreck  tummeln sich auch Fagen rum  .

Zitat von Mahoy " Du verwechselst - wie so oft - Ursache und Wirkung. " 

Stellt mich als Trottel hin  oder es sind ^wieder Ferien ^^  ...   ihr werdet mit Eurer Einstellung  schon sehen   wer zum Schluß lacht    ,   Bis die Influencer Euch in den Rücken fallen   ^^
Ich hoffe es gibt noch paar Vernünftige  .

Ich bin Ossi , ihr kriegt mich nicht klein   ,  und schon garnicht der Coronavirus .i..
Wißt ihr auch warum ,  Es gab kaum  Antibiotika  , laß den Körper selber helfen ,dann lernt der .   Und  Pestizidie wurden auch nicht so dermaßen eingesetzt  die die Lebensmittel schön machen  . 

Weil wir als Kinder kein Sagrotan kannten  und die Natur entdeckt haben . Und mit Antibiotika nicht vollgepumpt worden sind  bzw es kaum welches gab   .   Deswegen waren die Krankenhäuser bis zur Wiedervereinigung auch fast alle Keimfrei von MRSA   ,  und die Ärzte  hatten von Russland bzw in Georgien bestimmt Zugriff  auf die Fagen aus Georgien wenn es mal hart auf hart kommte.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

Corona-Epidemie: Entscheidung ueber Leben und Tod | tagesschau.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (27. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist auch das niemand die Warnungen, in der ganzen Gier des Kapitalismus, für ernst genommen hat.


Das Virus "sprang" vor 4 Monaten durch Zoonose von einer Fledermaus über ein weiters Tier auf den Menschen über. 
Das hat erstmal nichts mit dem Wirtschaftsystem selbst zu tun. Massiven Warenverkehr gab es auch zwischen Sozialistischen Staaten.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass China endlich durchgreift und diese "Tiermärkte" für "chin. Heilmedizin" endlich Dichtmacht und rigoros durchgreift.
Zusätzlich müssen die Hygienevorschriften verbessert werden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Spanische Grippe hatte ihren Ursprung in den USA und hat sich durch Truppenbewegungen im Zuge des Ersten Weltkriegs weit verbreitet. Ohne diese wäre es unter damaligen Bedingungen allenfalls ein lokales Drama gewesen. Unter heutigen Bedingungen wäre A/H1N1 bereits weltweit unterwegs, bevor - überspitzt - der Erste umkippt.


Zu nicht Kriegszeiten gab es damals bereits weltweiten Handel mit relativ schnellen Frachtschiffen und weltweiten Schiffstourismus ala Titanic mit großen Passagierdampfern.
Ich denke also schon dass sich das Virus auch ohne die Verlegung von US Truppen auf Europa verbreitet hätte.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gesundheitliche Probleme. U.a. durch das rauchen.


Ich, mit 32 nach 19 Jahren (seit Winter 2001) noch nicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Nur konnte ich es bisher noch nicht ganz sein lassen.


Ja, das Problem kenne ich 
Wobei aber schon sehr viele Rauch- und Dampffreie Alternativen zur Nikotinaufnahme vorhanden sind.
Zum Beispiel Schnupftabak oder diese kleinen Säckchen für die Mundschleimhaut, die Nikotin auf
Teeblättern oder Zuckerähnlichen Substanzen enthalten. Die benutze ich normalerweise.

Wobei ich in den 19 Jahren Tage-/Wochen-/Monatelange Phasen hatte, in denen ich keine Lust aufs Rauchen verspürte,
oder einfach nicht wollte. Oder nur FR/SA beim Fortgehen in der Disco geraucht habe.
Aber letzteres ist in Österreichs Gastronomie ohnhin seit Herbst 2019 verboten.
Spät aber doch.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon 2 Tage Halsschmerzen (beim Schlucken), und seit heute verliere ich langsam meine Stimme. Und zur Risikogruppe gehöre ich gleich doppelt (2 Vorerkrankungen). Wenn man dann noch liest, dass die Infizierten sehr oft sogar gar keine Symptome haben, macht man sich schon bei Halsschmerzen so seine Gedanken. ...


Ich würde an deiner Stelle trotzdem Nachfragen, ob man irgendwo einen Test machen kann.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Und wenn man Blut hustet?
> Eigentlich auch nochmal Glück gehabt.
> Corona soll ja ein trockener Husten sein.


Also, ob man das wirklich als Glück bezeichnen kann...?



RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch  eine Verschwörungstheorie, dass das Virus als biologische Waffe in einen Labor gezüchtet wurde.


Naja, das "Labor" heißt Natur, die unbewussten "Laboranten" waren eine Fledermaus und ein weiteres Tier,
und das "Testsubjekt" selbst ein Mensch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leider macht unsere Bundeswehr da (bisher) nicht mit - denn das würde uns als Zulieferer durchaus helfen.


 Wäre es nicht besser. aus dem Edelstahl mehr De Lorean zu bauen:
DeLorean DMC-12 kommt als Replika - auto motor und sport ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

Beschussstahl/Panzerstahl hat absolut nichts mit Edelstahl zu tun. Die gefragte Eigenschaft ist maximale Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen äußere mechanische Einflüsse (vorrangig erreicht durch Gefügestrukturen), nicht Korrosionsbeständigkeit (vorrangig erreicht durch chemische Zusammensetzung).
Und - eine gesamte Karosserie eines DeLorean aus dem Zeug zu bauen hätte zur Folge, dass die Karre irgendwo im Bereich 5 Tonnen Gewicht rauskommen würde - bei der Standardmotorisierung davon fährt der nicht mehr wirklich (Realität <--> Hollywood halt). Aber genug OT - das hat ja jetzt wirklich mit Corona nix zu tun^^


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Dike Infektionszahlen in den USA liegen mittlerweile bei knapp 100.000.


*Brasilien: Indigene ziehen sich in Regenwälder zurück*

_18:02 Uhr_
Verschiedene Ureinwohner Brasiliens gehen zum Schutz vor der Corona-Pandemie freiwillig in die Isolation. Wie das Portal "G1" berichtete, entschieden die Guajajara und die Awá Guajá, die im nördlichen Bundesstaat Maranhão auf eigenem Land leben, sich in den Regenwald zurückzuziehen. Nur Angehörige des Dorfes dürfen das Gebiet noch betreten. Selbst Indigenen anderer Dörfer und Mitarbeitern der Indigenenbehörde Funai ist dies untersagt.
Auch die Ashaninka im Westen Brasiliens hätten sich zu diesem Schritt entschlossen, sagte Yvonne Bangert von der Gesellschaft für Bedrohte Völker (GfbV).


Da haben wir Glück, das Bolsonaro da noch nicht hat alles abholzen lassen. 



*Bulgarien beschließt Massentests*

_18:00 Uhr_
Bulgarien plant, mehr als drei Millionen Tests auf Sars-CoV-2, unter ihnen auch Schnelltests, unter anderem aus China zu kaufen. Wie Regierungschef Boiko Borissow und Krisenstabschef Wenzislaw Mutaftschijski ankündigten, sollen die Massentests bei Zielgruppen im April oder Mai beginnen.. Mit der neuen Strategie macht Bulgarien eine Abkehr von der bisherigen Linie. Bei einer Bevölkerung von knapp sieben Millionen Menschen gab es in dem Balkanland bis Freitagnachmittag 293 nachgewiesene Coronavirus-Fälle.


*Italien meldet fast 1000 Tote an einem Tag*

_17:43 Uhr_
In Italien ist die Zahl der am Coronavirus gestorbenen Menschen so drastisch angestiegen wie noch nie an einem Tag seit Ausbruch der Epidemie. 919 weitere Todesfälle seien gemeldet worden, teilt die Zivilschutzbehörde mit. Die Gesamtzahl im Land steigt damit auf 9134.
Die Zahl der bekannten Infektionsfälle stieg von 80.539 auf 86.498. Damit ist Italien nun nach den USA das Land mit der höchsten registrierten Zahl. Die Kurve der Neuinfektionen flachte sich aber nach Aussagen des obersten Gesundheitsinstituts etwas ab - sie hat allerdings noch nicht ihren Höhepunkt erreicht. Von den Menschen, die sich angesteckt haben, seien inzwischen fast 11.000 wieder vollständig genesen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. März 2020)

Bloß gut ich bin dagegen immmun ,  und tangiert  mich nicht   .

Willst du Panik machen  ?  Oder was willst du mit deinem Post  ...

@Alk   ,   ich würde einen DeLorean mit mittlerer Panzerung auch nicht schlecht finden  , wenn das Design beibehalten wird 

Garnich so abwegig ,  aber bei der Stückzahl und extra noch wegen dir mit der Panzerung  wird das nicht billig  ,  und natürlich bräuchte man auch noch einen fetteren Motor  .  
Ich wäre ja für einen 6 Zylinder mit Turboeinspritzung  ,  rein wegn der Umwelt  .... CO² und Feinstaub  ,  Diesel kommt nicht in Frage !


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (27. März 2020)

"*US-Präsident Donald Trump hat General Motors nun unter Rückgriff auf den Defence Production Act, 
ein Gesetz aus der Zeit des Korea-Krieges, zum Bau von zusätzlichen Beatmungsgeräten gezwungen*.
Das Gesetz sieht vor, dass die US-Regierung Firmen Aufträge erteilen darf, wenn dies im Interesse der Landesverteidigung ist."
(derstandard.at)

Vor kurzem hat er noch behauptet, "man brauche das Gesetz nicht" und "es sei alles OK".
Oh, Mann - pures Chaos überm großen Teich...


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

*Tirol droht Sammelklage von Hunderten Skifahrern*

_21:58 Uhr_
Rund 400 Skifahrer könnten sich einer Sammelklage gegen die Tiroler Behörden wegen einer zu späten Reaktion auf den Beginn der Coronavirus-Epidemie anschließen. Der österreichische Verbraucherschutzverein (VSV) teilte mit, bereits zwei Tage nach einem entsprechenden Aufruf hätten sich rund 400 Menschen gemeldet, mehr als 350 davon Deutsche. 
Die meisten hätten in Ischgl und im Paznauntal Urlaub gemacht. Der Verband hatte Anzeige gegen den Tiroler Landeshauptmann Günther Platter, Bürgermeister, Seilbahngesellschaften und weitere Behördenvertreter erstattet. Zugleich startete er einen europaweiten Aufruf an mögliche Betroffene, die davon ausgehen, dass sie sich beim Ski-Urlaub in Tirol mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus angesteckt haben. 
Den Behörden in Tirol wird vorgeworfen, zu spät auf erste Anzeichen eines Ausbruchs in dem beliebten Wintersportort Ischgl reagiert und damit der Ausbreitung in Europa und darüber hinaus Vorschub geleistet zu haben. Der VSV erklärte, er wolle über seine Website Zeugenaussagen sammeln. Diese sollten belegen, "dass die Schließung des Skiresorts aus kommerziellen Gründen hinausgezögert wurde".


Johns Hopkins: 50.178 bestätigte Fälle in Deutschland_21:54 Uhr_
Nach Angaben der Johns Hopkins Universität gibt es in Deutschland inzwischen mehr als 50.000 bestätigte Infektionen mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus. 338 Menschen starben demnach an den Folgen der Covid-19-Erkrankung, 6658 Menschen sind inzwischen genesen. Weltweit wurden der Universität zufolge 586.140 Menschen positiv auf das Virus getestet.
Das Robert-Koch-Institut zählte am Morgen 42.288 Infektionen und 253 Todesfälle in Deutschland. Die Angaben der Johns Hopkins Universität und die Zahlen vom Robert Koch-Institut unterscheiden sich oft. Deswegen sind sie aber nicht falsch. Entscheidend ist, wann welche Zahlen gemeldet und wie sie ermittelt werden.


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> ...pures Chaos überm großen Teich...



Naja, ist es denn hier viel besser? Wir sind schließlich so gut vorbereitet...


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, ist es denn hier viel besser? Wir sind schließlich so gut vorbereitet...



Natürlich, man muss schon mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, um das nicht zu erkennen.  Mein Beileid.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beschussstahl/Panzerstahl hat absolut nichts mit Edelstahl zu tun.


Na ja, das ist doch aber auch veredelter Stahl.
Reiner Kohlenstoffstahl (C bis 2,07%) hat doch nie die Zähigkeit von Panzerstahl.
Ohne Mangan und mit  viel Schwefel und Phosphor fliegt das Geschoß glatt durch.

Mein alter T-55A, als Dienstwagen, hatte nur einen wirbelstromgehärteten Turm und gewalzten Panzerstahl als Karosserie.
Aber, als ich mal ein Loch für das Fla-MG in die Halterung der Ladeschützenluke gebohrt habe, 12 oder 14mm Durchmesser, hat das drei Bohrer aus Werkzeustahl und zwei Stunden Zeit gekostet.

Gut, die Panzerung ist heute mehrschichtig, daß sogar die Hohlladungen nicht mehr viel anrichten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und - eine gesamte Karosserie eines DeLorean aus dem Zeug zu bauen hätte zur Folge, dass die Karre irgendwo im Bereich 5 Tonnen Gewicht rauskommen würde - bei der Standardmotorisierung davon fährt der nicht mehr wirklich (Realität <--> Hollywood halt).


 Man muß das Blech ja nicht sooo dick machen.
Und der Motor war gar nicht so schlecht:  2,9l Hubraum, 6 Zylinder, 132PS.
Natürlich hat der gesoffen, wie ein Loch und noch mehr als mein 3er BMW. 

Aber wenn Du mit der Kiste Brötchen holst ... unvergleichlich.


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> PS: so wie die Inder den Ganges verschmutzen wegen ihrem Glauben und da zu Haufen reinscheißen und alles reinschmeißen  , auch Tote.  Und weil die kein Verständnis für Verschmutzung haben



Du meinst, es ist klüger, wenn wir die Schei3e erst in rauhen Mengen auf die Felder bringen und sie von dort in Gewässer und Grundwasser gelangt?

Oder wenn wir, weil wir so ein tolles Verständnis für Verschmutzung haben, unseren Müll zum Recycling aufwendig trennen und ihn dann nach Asien verfrachten, wo er kollektiv verbrannt wird?

Oder wenn jemand bei uns jemand vorschlägt, man könnte ja in den wegen Covid-19 nun fast leeren Straßen Autorennen durchführen, weil dem Deutschen das Heilig Blechle dasselbe ist wie für den Inder die Heilige Kuh, obwohl es eine Dreckschleuder ist? (Die meisten Inder, und davon gibt es ja doch ein paar mehr, kommen übrigens ohne Auto aus, selbst wenn sie es sich leisten können.)



> Stellt mich als Trottel hin



Zumindest in diesem Punkt traue ich dir ausreichende Eigenkompetenz zu.  



> Ich bin Ossi , ihr kriegt mich nicht klein   ,  und schon garnicht der Coronavirus .i..
> Wißt ihr auch warum ,  Es gab kaum  Antibiotika  , laß den Körper selber helfen ,dann lernt der .



Unsinn. Zwar ist es richtig, dass der Einsatz von Antibiotika in der DDR insgesamt maßvoller erfolgte, trotzdem wurden jedoch Antibiotika beispielsweise in den Kindergärten der DDR lange Zeit extrem häufig eingesetzt. Das wurde erst recht spät durch die Regierung beendet, als immer mehr führende Mediziner auf die Gefahr von Resistenzen und Unverträglichkeiten hinwiesen.
Und wenn der DDR-Bürger 'nen ernsthaften Infekt hatte, dann durfte er dicke Antibiotika-Tabletten schlucken, die man auch mit viel Wasser gerade so durch den Hals bekam.



> Und  Pestizidie wurden auch nicht so dermaßen eingesetzt  die die Lebensmittel schön machen  .



Seltsamerweise war die Pestizidbelastung pro Hektar auf den Flächen der Landwirtschaftlichen Produktionsgenossenschaften trotzdem im Schnitt *doppelt* so hoch wie in der Bundesrepublik. Und das, obwohl DDR-Schüler am Wochenende und in den Ferien doch so fleißig Kartoffelkäfer und Raupen abgesammelt haben.



> Weil wir als Kinder kein Sagrotan kannten



Aber Wofasept kannten einigermaßen helle DDR-Kinder (Ich unterstelle keineswegs, dass du dazugehört hast ...) garantiert. Damit wurde alles abgewischt, was nicht weglaufen konnte. Noch nach der Wende stanken die Hausflure von Mietkasernen derart auffällig nach dem Zeug, dass ich mich erkundigt habe, woher der Geruch kommt. Aber wirksam war's bestimmt.


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Natürlich, man muss schon mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, um das nicht zu erkennen.  Mein Beileid.



Das Beileid geht postwendend zurück. Unfähigkeit hat unsere Politik zur Genüge bewiesen. Warte mal ab was wir noch an Chaos bekommen. Es geht gerade erst los.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Reiner Kohlenstoffstahl (C bis 2,07%) hat doch nie die Zähigkeit von Panzerstahl.


Ich kann dir natürlich nicht irgendwelche Betriebsgeheimnisse verraten, aber doch, unser Panzerstahl ist im Wesentlichen chemisch gesehen fast unlegiert. Dass da kein Schwefel und Phosphor mehr drin ist ist klar (von der "Reinheit" gesehen ists also schon Edelstahl wenn man die Definition verwendet) - aber die Anforderung hat heute furznormaler Baustahl auch oft schon. Aber auch sonst... Anhaltswerte 0,3% C, 1% Mn und 2% Ni. Der Rest (weit über 95%) ist Reineisen. Kommt halt auf die Verarbeitung an. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man muß das Blech ja nicht sooo dick machen.


Kommt drauf an gegen was es schützen soll. Klar, wenn du nur ne 45er Pistole aufhalten willst brauchts das nicht - aber sowas haben wir auch nicht. Das dünnste Panzerblech von uns mit der geringsten Schutzwirkung hat 6 mm... und da haste schnell ein paar Tonnen zusammen im Vergleich zu normalen Autoblechen die vielleichn Millimeter haben.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> "*US-Präsident Donald Trump hat General Motors nun unter Rückgriff auf den Defence Production Act,
> ein Gesetz aus der Zeit des Korea-Krieges, zum Bau von zusätzlichen Beatmungsgeräten gezwungen*.


Weiß man schon was GM dazu so sagt?  
Das wird ja lustig...


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2020)

Obdachlose in der Coronakrise - Die Letzten auf der Strasse




Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder wenn wir, weil wir so ein tolles Verständnis für Verschmutzung  haben, unseren Müll zum Recycling aufwendig trennen und ihn dann nach  Asien verfrachten, wo er kollektiv verbrannt wird?


Früher hat man ihn an die DDR verkauft, der dann dort irgendwo gelagert oder verbrannt wurde. Mit entsprechenden Folgen für Mensch und Umwelt.



> Zumindest in diesem Punkt traue ich dir ausreichende Eigenkompetenz zu.


In seine diesbezüglichen Fähigkeiten habe ich dabei auch vollstes Vertrauen. 


PS: Der und DDR-Bürger. Geschichten vom Pferd. Vor einiger Zeit noch erzählen, dass er gerade seine Malerlehre macht...


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Epidemiologe: "Infektionen nicht das einzige Problem"_22:41 Uhr_
Um die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus zu bekämpfen, plant das Innenministerium, die Anzahl von Tests drastisch zu erhöhen. Gérard Krause, Leiter des Helmholtz-instituts für Infektionsforschung in Braunschweig, hält die Zahl der Tests jedoch nicht für entscheidend. "Viel wichtiger ist, dass wir die Richtigen testen", sagte er in den _tagesthemen_. Der überwiegende Anteil der Testergebnisse sei jetzt schon negativ.
Antikörpertests könnten helfen, die Situation in der Bevölkerung einzuschätzen und statistisch belastbar Dunkelziffern, Risikogruppen und Sterblichkeitsraten zu berechnen, sagte Krause. Auch unbemerkte Infektionen könnten so im Rückblick festgestellt werden.


----------



## Belo79 (27. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon 2 Tage Halsschmerzen (beim Schlucken), und seit heute verliere ich langsam meine Stimme. Und zur Risikogruppe gehöre ich gleich doppelt (2 Vorerkrankungen). Wenn man dann noch liest, dass die Infizierten sehr oft sogar gar keine Symptome haben, macht man sich schon bei Halsschmerzen so seine Gedanken. Und mehr kann man ja auch nicht machen.
> 
> Denn obwohl bekannt ist dass die Infizierten sehr oft keine Symptome haben, und dass die Dunkelziffer an Infizierten 3-10x höher sein kann, wird man ja erst auf den Virus getestet, wenn man CORONA mitten auf der Stirn stehen hat.
> 
> Genau deswegen gibt es auch trotz partiellem "Shutdown" immer mehr und mehr Infizierte. Wenn die Leute ohne (oder nicht den "richtigen") Symptome nicht getestet werden, dann stecken diese "unsichtbaren Infizierten" - ob privat oder auf der Arbeit - auch immer mehr andere Menschen an.



Hast Du vielleicht Heuschnupfen, dieses Jahr wird es besonders heftig, da warmer Winter. Habe bedingt dadurch auch seit zwei tagen Halsschmerzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

"Der  republikanische Gouverneur des Bundesstaates Oklahoma, Kevin Stitt, hat  am Freitag die Durchführung sämtlicher Abtreibungen für die Dauer der  Corona-Krise untersagt. In einem am Freitag veröffentlichten  Exekutivbefehl stufte Stitt den Abbruch einer Schwangerschaft als nicht  notwendigen medizinischen Eingriff ein. Diese sind bereits seit Dienstag  in Oklahoma suspendiert. Abtreibungen sollen demnach nur durchgeführt  werden, wenn die Schwangerschaft eine ernsthafte Gesundheitsgefahr für  die Mutter darstellt."

...na da bin ich mal neugierig was die größere Gesundheitsgefahr für die Mutter darstellt - ein kontrollierter medizinischer Schwangerschaftsabbruch oder das, was eine ungewollt werdende Mutter (oder der Vater) so alles in ihrer Verzweiflung anstellt um das ohne medizinische Hilfe hinzukriegen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Wobei man das ja dann auch noch ein paar Wochen später machen kann. 9 Monate sind schließlich Zeit.


An der Griechisch/Türkischen Grenze soll es die ersten Corona-Fälle in Flüchtlingscamps geben.
Konflikt mit Griechenland: Tuerkei raeumt Fluechtlingscamp an der Grenze | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

Ja die Leute müssens nicht mehr in Eigenregie machen wenns vorher kontrolliert und erlaubt gemacht wurde. Das ist ja grade das Problem wenn das jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist, genau dann kommen die Leute ja erst in solche Situationen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein alter T-55A, als Dienstwagen, hatte nur einen wirbelstromgehärteten Turm und gewalzten Panzerstahl als Karosserie.
> Aber, als ich mal ein Loch für das Fla-MG in die Halterung der Ladeschützenluke gebohrt habe, 12 oder 14mm Durchmesser, hat das drei Bohrer aus Werkzeustahl und zwei Stunden Zeit gekostet.


Klassischer Anfängerfehler.  Sowas bohrt man mit einem VHM Bohrer, der wär da in ein paar Sekunden durchgegangen, wenn du es schaffst genug zu drücken. Bei 12mm ohne Vorbohren brauchst du ca. 200-300kg Druck auf dem Bohrer, damit es gut bohrt. Also vorbohren oder (Magnet-)Bohrständer.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Jetzt wurde von der FDP rummeckert, das die der Arbeitsminister sich erst im Herbst mit dem Rentenkonzept beschäftigen würde.
Dabei würde sich das Problem schnell lösen, wenn die Selbständigen auch einzahlen würden.
Dazu kann es durchaus sein, dass es mit Corona  im Herbst schon kaum noch Rentner gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde von der FDP rummeckert, das die der Arbeitsminister sich erst im Herbst mit dem Rentenkonzept beschäftigen würde.



Wenn man ganz böse wäre könnte man sagen bis dahin könnte sich die Situation bzgl. Anzahl deutscher Rentner auch signifikant verändert haben.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gut, die Panzerung ist heute mehrschichtig, daß sogar die Hohlladungen nicht mehr viel anrichten.


Da hat man eher die Reaktivpanzerung, also wenn man sie hat. 

Btw 
Wie groß bist du eigentlich? Diese Russenpanzer sind ja noch um einiges enger als unsere NATO Panzer.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (27. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weiß man schon was GM dazu so sagt?


Ursprünglich wollten Sie eine Milliarde Dollar Staatshilfe für die schnelle Umrüstung einer ihrer alten Fabriken.
Das hat Trump anscheinend aus irgendwelchen Gründen abgelehnt - obwohl das bei so einer Krise eigentlich
ein völlig irrelevanter Betrag ist.

Mit dem Gesetz jetzt können die gar nichts mehr sagen, die müssen gehorchen.
Also wir sehen: Auch im Land des ungezügelten Kapitalismus, 
kann man mit nur einer einzigen Unterschrift erheblich in den freien Markt eingreifen.

Ford hat ebenfalls mit der Umrüstung/Produktion begonnen.
Dennoch erwarte ich vor Mitte Mai keine wirkliche Massenproduktion.
Dazu müsste man 3 oder 4 Schicht Betrieb fahren und landesweit wirklich alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen
um Pläne zu erarbeiten, sowie umgehend massenhaft Maschinen und Teile für die eigentliche Produktion zu fertigen.
Und das sehe ich bisher nicht.



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, ist es denn hier viel besser? Wir sind schließlich so gut vorbereitet...


Besser als dort? Ja. Reicht das aus? Nein, auf keinen Fall.
Scheinbar haben bis Februar alle Staaten, außer einigen wenigen geschlafen, oder das Problem ignoriert.
Fast wie 2015 bei der Flüchtlingskrise.

Und ich nehme mich selbst dabei gar nicht aus. Als die Fälle in Deutschland bei Webasto auftraten,
habe ich den Zeitungsartikel gelesen, aber mir nichts dabei gedacht. 
Und irgendwelche Maßnahmen oder Vorwarnungen seitens der Regierungen gab es auch nicht.

Ich hoffe man lernt daraus für die Zukunft und passt die Notfallpläne in Zukunft entsprechend an.
Auch müssen kritische Produktionsbetriebe auch wieder außerhalb Asiens zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

Wobei ihr in Österreich da halt die Skipisten habt weiterlaufen lassen trotz Coronafällen in den Urlaubsorten.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man das ja dann auch noch ein paar Wochen später machen kann. 9 Monate sind schließlich Zeit.


Genau die Staaten die jetzt die Abtreibungen aussetzen erlauben sie überhaupt nur in den ersten paar Wochen. Ergo gibt es keinen "Nachholtermin" weil es dann achon illegal ist.


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2020)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht Heuschnupfen,


Eigentlich nicht. Aber ich hab grad mal die Symptome genauer angeschaut bzw. gegoogelt (ja ich weiß, Google soll man nicht nach Krankheiten fragen), und ich sag mal so: Wenn es auch eine (sehr?) leichte Form von Heuschnupfen gibt, dann wäre das eine Erklärung für so manche Symptome, die mich selten aber seit den letzten Jahren regelmäßig heimsuchen, und die ich nie zuordnen konnte (oder pauschal alles auf "leichte Erkältung" geschoben hab), und daher quasi irgendwann einfach ignoriert hatte. Gerade vor 2 Tagen erst hatte ich extrem brennende Augen nach dem aufstehen für bestimmt 1-2h... endloses Niesen ohne [für mich] erkennbaren Grund, mit laufender Nase, da ist das letzte mal jetzt auch noch nicht so lange her. Und meine Halsschmerzen kamen vorgestern (?) irgendwie innerhalb von vielleicht einer halben bis einer Stunde wie aus dem Nichts. Wenn sowas auch von HS kommen kann...

Ich kannte Heuschnupfen (bewusst) bisher immer nur in seiner extremen Form aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis. Also sehr starken Heuschnupfen. Auf alle Fälle werd ich meinen Doc mal darauf ansprechen, wenn ich nächstes mal in der Praxis bin. 

Was aufgrund der jetzigen Situation allerdings noch eine ganze Weile dauern kann. Aktuell würde ich nämlich nur äußerst ungern irgendeine medizinische Einrichtung aufsuchen. 

Ouh man, Dienstag/Mittwoch in die City einkaufen, ich will nicht...


----------



## Godslayer666 (28. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kannte Heuschnupfen (bewusst) bisher immer nur in seiner extremen Form aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis. Also sehr starken Heuschnupfen. Auf alle Fälle werd ich meinen Doc mal darauf ansprechen, wenn ich nächstes mal in der Praxis bin.


Könntest auch gegen bestimmte Arten von Pollen allergisch sein. Ist bei mir der Fall, sobald mir eine dieser Pollen unterkommt, kann es sein das ich dann locker ne halbe bis Stunde Niesen muss und mir dann auch ständig die Augen tränen und brennen.


----------



## MisterMarble (28. März 2020)

War Corona schon eher als angenommen in Europa?

Virus-Ausbruch bereits 2019 in Europa? Wissenschaftler hat neue Theorie - FOCUS Online


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

Warum hast du deinen Text wieder gelöscht?^^


MisterMarble schrieb:


> War Corona schon eher als angenommen in Europa?
> 
> Virus-Ausbruch bereits 2019 in Europa? Wissenschaftler hat neue Theorie - FOCUS Online





> "Etwas an dieser Zahl hat uns nicht überzeugt und deshalb haben wir uns die Statistiken zu den durchschnittlichen Sterbefällen in der Gemeinde aus den Vorjahren in der Zeit von Januar bis März angeschaut", schrieben die beiden Männer. "Die Zahl der Sterbefälle müsste unter normalen Umständen bei ungefähr 35 liegen. In diesem Jahr haben wir aber 158 (Sterbefälle) verzeichnet, also 123 mehr als im Durchschnitt." Die Zahl 31 könne also nicht stimmen.  Nach Angaben der beiden Männer gibt es ähnliche Auffälligkeiten in anderen Orten der Region, vor allem in Cernusco sul Naviglio. *Dort gab es demnach sechs Mal mehr Tote als in der offiziellen Coronavirus-Statistik auftauchen.*
> 
> Am Mittwoch hatte auch schon der Bürgermeister der stark betroffenen Stadt Brescia Alarm geschlagen, dass die Zahl der Infektions- und Todesfälle viel höher sei als offiziell angegeben. Viele Kranke seien bei sich zu Hause "und wir wissen nicht, wie es ihnen geht", erklärte Emilio Del Bono.



Was dann natürlich mMn durchaus berechtigt die Frage aufkommen läßt, ob "manche offiziellen Zahlen" vielleicht doch ganz gezielt klein gehalten werden, um keine (noch größere) Panik aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ob "manche offiziellen Zahlen" vielleicht doch ganz gezielt klein gehalten werden


Hier taucht jeder Todesfall auf, unabhängig von der Ursache. Ich sehe keine signifikante Veränderung. Ganz im Gegenteil gehen durch die Quarantäne Massnahmen die absoluten Todesfälle zurück. In Italien und der Schweiz allerdings, siehe den unteren Teil der Grafik, sieht man durchaus einen Anstieg.
EURO MOMO


----------



## -Shorty- (28. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Beileid geht postwendend zurück. Unfähigkeit hat unsere Politik zur Genüge bewiesen. Warte mal ab was wir noch an Chaos bekommen. Es geht gerade erst los.



Hahahahaha, stimmt ja, der Trump hat das viel besser im Griff. 

+500% Waffenverkäufe spricht für ein enormes Vertrauen in der Bevölkerung, sowohl in die Regierung als auch ihren Nachbarn.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ouh man, Dienstag/Mittwoch in die City einkaufen, ich will nicht...



Also bei uns juckt das kaum jemanden. Die kommen mit ganzen Familien, obwohl extra an den Türen steht, die Leute sollen alleine einkaufen.

Und dann wird noch rumgemeckert, das der Laden nun um 20 statt 21 Uhr schließt. Die Leute haben doch den ganzen  Tag Zeit zum einkaufen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil gehen durch die Quarantäne Massnahmen die Todesfälle zurück.


Wo gehen die Todesfälle zurück? 

  In Deutschland sind in den letzten 24h ca. 84 Menschen _an Corvid19_ gestorben, das ist neuer "Rekord" - und zwar zum 6ten mal in Folge (seit 6 Tagen steigen die täglichen Todesfälle). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Germany Coronavirus: 50,871 Cases and 351 Deaths - Worldometer

Und die anderen Länder "an der Spitze" machen auch große Sprünge: 

Coronavirus Update (Live): 594,344 Cases and 27,251 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Bei deinen Diagrammen sehe ich nur "Germany Hesse" und "Germany Berlin".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wo gehen die Todesfälle zurück?


Gegenüber dem langjährigen Mittel. Wenn also die Theorie stimmen sollte, dass uns verheimlich wird, die Menschen sterben an Covid-19 wie die Fliegen, sollte das in den absoluten Todeszahlen auffallen. Tut es aber jenseits von Italien und der Schweiz nicht. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Es geht um die Zuordnung der Todesfälle nach Krankheiten. Ob die stimmen, weiß niemand.




INU.ID schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind in den letzten 24h ca. 84 Menschen gestorben


In Europa sterben jeden Tag knapp 8000 Menschen, Das die gemeldeten Fälle für Covid-19 steigen, bestreite ich nicht, Es gung nur um die These, dass es alles viel schlimmer ist.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Nur sterben jetzt zusätzlich in Italien und Spanien bis zu 1000 Menschen täglich.

Und in den USA hatten wir heute 18.000 Neuinfektionen! Da willst du nicht wissen, wie dann die Todeszahlen in 2-3 Wochen aussehen.


----------



## pedi (28. März 2020)

wir werden es erfahren.
obs dann aber die wahrheit ist, werden wir nicht erfahren.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Für den Fall der Fälle:
Corona-Triage: Kontrolle in der Ausnahmesituation | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/corona-pandemie-triage-aerzte-entscheidungen-anleitung-prozesse/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Verschiedene Fachverbände haben Leitlinien veröffentlicht, an denen sich Ärzte im Triage-Fall orientieren sollen. Diese Empfehlungen sind sinnvoll. Doch sie müssen im Ernstfall auch zur Anwendung kommen, fordert Philip von der Meden.*
> 
> Unerträgliches hört man aus Italien. Schwerkranke Menschen, mit der Hoffnung auf Heilung ins Krankenhaus gebracht, werden zum Sterben weggeschickt. Die intensivmedizinischen Kapazitäten reichen nicht aus. Dilemmata, die Juristen bislang vor allem aus den Lehrbüchern kannten, werden grausame Realität. Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich anfühlt, Totgeweihte auszusortieren. Ich hoffe, vor allem für unsere Ärzte, dass es in Deutschland niemals soweit kommen wird, dass die Realität unsere moralischen und rechtlichen Grenzen bricht.
> 
> ...




Corona & Triage: Mit Rechtsfragen nicht Ärzte belasten | LTO.de

Corona: Wer stirbt zuerst? | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/corona-triage-tod-strafrecht-sterben-krankenhaus-entscheidung-auswahl/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ressourcen sind begrenzt: Deutschland verfügt aktuell über 28.000 Intensivbetten. Die Personaldecke in den Krankenhäusern ist dünn. Bis zum Ende der Corona-Pandemie prognostiziert die Bundesregierung wenigsten 50 Millionen Infizierte, von denen 2,5 Millionen zum Überleben auf eine rund zehntägige künstliche Beatmung angewiesen sein werden. Der soziale Shutdown soll die Infektionskurve niedrig halten, damit jeder Bedürftige versorgt werden kann. Denn bei einer Überlastung der Krankenhäuser steigt die Sterblichkeitsrate bis um den Faktor zehn (von 0,5 auf 5%).
> 
> [...]
> *Strafrecht: Rechtfertigende Pflichtenkollision*
> ...




"Für systemirrelevante Patienten bedeutet die Regel gänzliche Chancenlosigkeit im Wettbewerb um das Beatmungsgerät."
Damit würde man dann zumindest gleich die ganzen Rechten, Reichsbürger und Verschwörungstheoretiker los werden. Die meinen ja eh es wäre nur eine Grippe, dann brauchen die auch kein Beatmungsgerät.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> ... die wahrheit...


Verabschiede dich von der Option "Der Wahrheit". So etwas gibt es nicht jenseits der Mathematik, weil unsere Sinne und unser Wissen viel zu beschränkt sind, um "Die Wahrheit" in voller Gänze zu erfassen. Wenn jemand z.B. Krebs hat, sich die Grippe einfängt und dann an Covid-19 erkrankt. Wie würdest Du dien fiktiven Menschen nach seinem Tod zuordnen? Krebs, Grippe, Covid.19?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du meinst, es ist klüger, wenn wir die Schei3e erst in rauhen Mengen auf die Felder bringen und sie von dort in Gewässer und Grundwasser gelangt?
> 
> Oder wenn wir, weil wir so ein tolles Verständnis für Verschmutzung haben, unseren Müll zum Recycling aufwendig trennen und ihn dann nach Asien verfrachten, wo er kollektiv verbrannt wird?
> 
> ...



Mahoy dann warst du bestimmt ein hohes Tier damals in der DDR oder zumindest LPG-Vorstand   . Ich glaube du bist dort nicht aufgewachsen und schon garkein Ossi  , und berufst dich auf Hörensagen, bzw was die Propaganda halt so hergibt .  Glaub nicht alles was du dir reinziehst.

Klar kann ich auch verblümt sagen das du auch nicht wirklich schlau bist , da vertraue ich auch auf  deine Kompetenz


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du dien fiktiven Menschen nach seinem Tod zuordnen?



Das kann einem im Fall der Fälle nur der Rechtsmediziner sagen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (28. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ihr in Österreich da halt die Skipisten habt weiterlaufen lassen trotz Coronafällen in den Urlaubsorten.


In Tirol, ja. Und das obwohl Covid-19 zumindest Meldepflichtig gewesen wäre.
Ich hoffe dass, wenn die Untersuchungen durchgeführt werden, die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden - falls rechtlich möglich.

Was bloß in deren Köpfen vorging? In Italien waren schon hunderte Menschen im Krankenhaus und die feiern keine 100 km weiter nördlich
mit 10-tausenden Touristen aus dem In- und Ausland weiter fröhlich Apre-Ski.
Das hat was vom "Tanz auf dem Vulkan"...

Edit: 
Die Meldepflicht für Covid19 in Österreich bestand seit dem 26. Jänner 2020.
Amtsblatt



MisterMarble schrieb:


> War Corona schon eher als angenommen in Europa?


Zumindest seit Anfang Jänner. Wuhan ist auch keine unwichtige, abgelegene Provinzstadt.
Dort gibt es ständig regen internationalen Flugverkehr.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Zumindest finanziell. Es soll eine Sammelklage geben. Klage von Ischgl-Urlaubern in Vorbereitung | Aktuell Europa | DW | 27.03.2020

Betroffen und Zeugen sollen sich melden:


			
				https://www.dw.com/de/klage-von-ischgl-urlaubern-in-vorbereitung/a-52946038 schrieb:
			
		

> *Aus kommerziellen Gründen hinausgezögert?*
> 
> Den Behörden in Tirol wird vorgeworfen, zu spät auf erste Anzeichen eines Ausbruchs in Ischgl reagiert und damit der Ausbreitung des Virus Vorschub geleistet zu haben. Der VSV erklärte, er such über seine Website weitere Zeugenaussagen, um zu belegen, "dass die Schließung des Skiresorts aus kommerziellen Gründen hinausgezögert wurde".



[Update]
Rund 2.300 deutsche Skiurlauber könnten sich anschließen, wenn es zu Ermittlungen gegen Behörden und Unternehmen in Tirol kommt. Denen wird vorgeworfen, dass sie aus wirtschaftlichem Interesse zu spät auf die Epidemie reagiert haben.
Deutsche Skifahrer mit Corona-Sammelklage gegen Tirol? | LTO.de
[/Update]


Mittlerweile stellen sich auch weitere rechtliche Fragen in Deutschalnd:
Corona und das Umgangsrecht: die Patchwork-Kernfamilie | LTO.de
Corona: Sonderopfer im bayerischen Katastrophenfall - Zur Hilfe verpflichtet | LTO.de
Bayerns Briefwahl: WahlG-Änderung verfassungswidrig wegen zu wenig Abgeordneten? | LTO.de


_____

Aktuell:

*FDA erteilt US-Pharmafirma Abbott Zulassung für Schnelltest*

_01:55 Uhr_
Der US-Pharmakonzern Abbott Laboratories hat nach eigenen Angaben in den USA die Marktzulassung für einen Coronavirus-Schnelltest erhalten. Der Test liefere Ergebnisse in höchstens 13 Minuten und könne in Arztpraxen, Testzentren oder Krankenhäusern eingesetzt werden, teilt Abbott mit. Der Vertrieb solle kommende Woche starten, eine Produktion von 50.000 Tests pro Tag werde angestrebt. Die FDA hat im Schnellverfahren bereits mehrere Tests zugelassen, darunter auch einen der Schweizer Firma Roche. Die USA haben inzwischen weltweit die höchste Zahl an Corona-Infektionen. Der Bedarf an Tests konnte vielerorts nicht gedeckt werden.


*China beendet Isolation der Millionenmetropole Wuhan*

_01:48 Uhr_
In der chinesischen Stadt Wuhan kehrt allmählich der Alltag zurück: Die Isolation der Millionenmetropole, die als Ausgangspunkt der Coronavirus-Pandemie gilt, ist am Samstag (Ortszeit) beendet worden. Die Einreise in die Hauptstadt der Provinz Hubei ist nun wieder erlaubt, während das Ausreiseverbot noch bis zum 8. April gilt. Der U-Bahnverkehr rollte am Samstag wieder an und die ersten Einkaufszentren werden in der kommenden Woche ihre Pforten öffnen. 
In den vergangenen Tagen waren bereits die Banken in Wuhan wiedereröffnet worden und auch die Linienbusse in der Stadt nahmen ihren Betrieb auf. Die Bewohner sind aber weiterhin aufgerufen, keine unnötigen Fahrten anzutreten und ältere Menschen sollen den Nahverkehr meiden. Die Abriegelung der Provinz Hubei war bereits am Dienstag weitgehend aufgehoben worden. 


*Kanzleramtschef: Maßnahmen bleiben bis 20. April bestehen*

_01:48 Uhr_
Kanzleramtschef Helge Braun hat klargestellt, dass es in der Corona-Pandemie vor dem 20. April keine Lockerungen der bestehenden Einschränkungen geben werde. "Wir reden jetzt bis zum 20. April nicht über irgendwelche Erleichterungen", sagte der CDU-Politiker dem "Tagesspiegel". "Bis dahin bleiben alle Maßnahmen bestehen." Ältere Menschen müssten noch deutlich länger als Jüngere mit Kontakteinschränkungen rechnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ...
> Ich interpretiere das anders. Ich nehme als Basis unsere Zahlen. Hier gehe ich davon aus, dass die Dunkelziffer am geringsten ist. Wir haben natürlich auch eine, aber wir haben Gesundheitsämter, die am Anfang sehr gut recherchierten und vermutlich die überwiegende Anzahl der Fälle dingfest machten, bevor sie großen Schaden anrichteten. Dazu haben unsere Ärzte sehr früh klare Diagnoserichtlinen bekommen, die vieles einfachen gemacht haben. In anderen Ländern passierte das alles nicht.



Bei uns recherchiert niemand, von den Gesundheitsämtern werden nur eindeutige Testergebnisse gemeldet und es ist mehrere Wochen her, das alle Verdachtsfälle getestet wurden. Aktuell übersteigt der Bedarf die Kapazitäten immer noch so weit, dass nicht einmal alle mit Symptomen zeitnah einen Test bekommen. Sicherlich ist es bei uns besser, als in Italien oder den USA, aber wenn die offiziellen Statistiken mehr als ein Viertel der tatsächlich infizierten abdecken, würde mich das sehr wundern.



> Hoffen wir, dass die Quarantänemaßnahmen wirken. Bei uns tut es das auch und ich bin positiv überrascht, wie diszipliniert die Menschen sind, vergleiche ich es mit dem eher belustigtem Verhalten noch vor zwei Wochen.



Ich hab erst heute wieder reihenweise in engen Abstand schwatzende Leute im Supermarkt gesehen oder welche, die sich (unter Freunden) anrempeln, etc. 1,50 Abstand einhalten: Komplett unmöglich. Und das Personal hinter der Theke hat sich mit beidseitigem Körperkontakt aneinander vorbeigedrängelt, hatte offensichtlich null Ahnung wie Handschuhe so an und auszieht, dass potentiell kontaminierte und saubere Seite getrennt bleiben, etc.
Aber das alles ist sowieso nur der kleine Teil. Im Gegensatz zu den Chinesen, die einen konsequenten Shutdown durchgezogen haben, hat Deutschland weiterhin nur das Privatleben runtergefahren. Was bei Nicht-Kneipengängern weniger als 25% des Infektionsrisikos ausmachen dürfte. Maßnahmen am Arbeitsplatz dagegen sind weiterhin eine freiwillige Leistung des Arbeitgebers. Da Verhalten sich zwar auch erstaunlich viele einigermaßen aufmerksam, aber vielerorts sind die Möglichkeiten einfach begrenzt und niemand reagiert mit Gratisurlaub. So kann man die Ansteckungsraten leicht reduzieren, aber keine Infektionsketten unterbrechen.



> Nein, nicht genau
> 
> *" ...8. Fall-Verstorbenen-Anteil, Letalität*
> _Unter Patienten mit sehr schwerem Verlauf (ITS oder Lungenversagen) war der Fall-Verstorbenen-Anteil 22 % (15 / 67) (5). ..."_
> ...



Leider die falsche Bezugsgröße. Noch laufende Fälle gibt es bei rapide steigenden Patientenzahlen immer jede Menge, für eine Erfolgsquote braucht man die Zahl der abgeschlossenen Fälle. Und da habe ich noch keine Statistik gefunden, die zwischen Intensiv- und leichten Fällen differenziert.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _Im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus ruft die MHH die Bevölkerung zur Mithilfe  auf. Genesene Patienten sollen sich melden – denn sie können helfen:  mit Antikörpern und „Killerzellen“, die ihr Immunsystem gegen das Virus  SARS-Cov-2 gebildet hat. Per Plasmaspende können sie diese an Kranke  weitergeben._


_

Ist das nicht einigermaßen riskant bei einem Virus, von dem man bislang nicht abschließend feststellen kann, wann es nicht mehr aktiv ist?




HenneHuhn schrieb:



			Die standardmåßigen PCR-Tests auf eine SARS-CoV2-Infektion sind theoretisch auch in gut 4 Stunden erledigt. Nur müssen die Proben erstmal hin zum Labor und dann müssen da genug Kapazitäten vorhanden sein. Das ist aber derzeit in der Regel nicht der Fall, so dass da längere Wartezeiten entstehen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Schnelltest bedeutet für gewöhnlich, dass es ein Fertigkit ist, dass vor Ort bis zur Auswertung angewedet werden kann und kein höherqualifiziertes Labor braucht.




-ElCritico- schrieb:



Mother, 36, 'dies of coronavirus' in her flat after being told she was not a priority | Daily Mail Online
'Fit-and-healthy' banker dies alone in coronavirus isolation | Daily Mail Online

Schaut mal, wie schnell sich die Situation in einer Selbstisolation ändern kann. Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele Gesunde in den USA  und UK Übergewicht und Bluthochdruck haben, ohne es zu wissen oder sich dafür zu interessieren( sehr wichtige Komorbiditäten bei Komplikationen mit Covid-19 Erkrankung). Die Prävalenz von Diabetes ist dort auch sehr hoch unter Kindern im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Abgesehen davon, dass auch die Daily Mail jeder guten Schlagzeile hinterherhechelt: Wenn sie schon starke Schmerzen hatte, war sie ein schwerwiegender Fall mit eingeschränkter Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit. Da hat sich nicht plötzlich die Situation geändert, sie war dringend Behandlungsbedürftig. Warum sie trotzdem keine Priorität hatte, zeigt der kürzeste Blick ins englische Gesundheitssystem. Das war schon vor Corona stellenweise gesundheitsgefährdend und jetzt kann man die Lage eigentlich nur noch so zusammenfassen: Premier- und Gesundheitsminister sind beide infiziert.

Verdammt traurig wenn man bedenkt, dass Großbritanien mit seinger geographischen Lage und dem gerade vollzogenen Brexit eigentlich die mit Abstand besten Chancen auf eine landesweite Isolierung überhaupt hatte. Aber genau wie Deutschland hat man die Sache solange nicht ernst genommen, bis man mehrere tausend Infizierte im Land hatte.




JePe schrieb:



			Schlimm, keine Frage. Fuer die Erkrankten ebenso wie fuer diejenige, die so eine Entscheidung treffen (muessen).

Seltenheitswert hat das aber mitnichten. Trifft ein Notarzt an einem Unfallort mit zwei Schwerstverletzten ein, muss er auch entscheiden, welchen er zuerst versorgt - und verringert damit automatisch die Chancen das anderen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn korrekt Meldung gegeben wurde, dann werden in Deutschland i.d.R. genug Notärzte für alle Schwerverletzten zum Unfallort geschickt. Und bei der Hauptursache für viele Schwerstverletzte (Verkehrsunfälle) kann der Notarzt meist sowieso nicht viel machen, bis die Feuerwehr den Weg freigeschnitten hat. Bis dahin ist dann auch genug Personal vor Ort. Das Verletzte als "kriegt keine Behandlung" aussortiert werden, ist ein ziemlicher Ausnahmefall. Bestenfalls gibt es noch ein "ich fang jetzt hier an anstatt 5 Minuten rumzurennen, in 10 Minuten sind eh die Kollegen da".




Taskmaster schrieb:



			Gegen die Zuwanderung von tatsächlichen Fachkräfte haben Rechtskonservative wohl zum Großteil rein gar nichts.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Keine Ahnung, wie du Rechtskonservative abgrenzt (so nennen sich selbst ja sehr viele, die definitiv nicht konservierende Agenden haben), aber die Rechtsorientierten, die in Deutschland seit Jahren den öffentlichen Diskurs dominieren, setzen die Grenze zur "tatsächlichen" Fachkraft verdammt hoch an. Erfahrener Chirurg, IT-Spezialist von Weltruhm, Nukleartechniker - okay. Aber wehe die eigene Großmutter wird im Heim von einer ausländischen Fachpflegerin betreut, da leuten schon alle Alarmglocken. Je nach genauer Gruppe gibt es Ausnahmen, einge Russlanddeutschen identifizieren sich ja sogar mehr mit Russen und anderen Osteuropäern als mit vielen Deutschen, aber spätestens bei einem optisch sichtbaren Migrationshintergrund ist Schicht im Schacht.

Wie gesagt: Keine Ahnung, ob du solche Leute nocht als Rechtskonservativ zählst, aber sie selbst tun das und in der CDU zählen sie sogar als mittig, aus Sicht von AFDlern als Linksabweichler vom wahren Konservatismus. Auf alle Fälle gibt es reichlich viele davon und in den Medien sogar gefühlt mehr als von Migration-akzeptiernden Konservativen auf Höhe Merkel.




Taskmaster schrieb:



			Das Thema ist dann doch etwas komplizierter, als du es wahrhaben möchtest. Die Kosten unseres Gesundheitssystems sind wirklich gigantisch und zu glauben, dass die Krankenkassenbeiträge zum Großteil im Hals irgendwelcher Superreichen landen, ist schlicht ein Wahn.
Jemand muss die Rechnung am Ende nun mal bezahlen. 
Wenn es zu viel wird, muss man neu kalkulieren. Mal verkürzt umrissen: Personalkosten sind nicht unbedingt immer der größte Faktor, aber einer, an dem man (leider) am einfachsten sparen kann. Man kann bspw. schlecht weniger lebenswichtige Medikamente verordnen und trotzdem Heilung bzw. Linderung erwarten. Wenn gespart werden muss, ist es eher möglich (so sehr mich das auch ärgert) weniger Pflegern mehr Arbeit aufzudrücken.
Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist das auch möglich, ohne an der Behandlungsqualität zu sägen. MMn. ist dieser "Sweetspot" aber längst überschritten und es geht an die Substanz.
Es ist auch nicht so, dass man nicht auch an anderen Stellen zu sparen versucht hätte.
Dass uns heute so manches Medikament ausgeht, ist Folge davon.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Und woraus resultiert diese Kostenexplosion? Weil neue Behandlungsmethoden heute nicht mehr von staatlich finanzierter, relativ günstiger Grundlagenforschung entwickelt werden, sondern von gewinnorientierten Unternehmen und weil sie nicht mehr in staatlichen Krankenhäusern, sondern in gewinnorientierten Kliniken angewandt werden müssen. Bezahlt in Teilen von gewinnorientierten privaten Krankenkassen, etc..
Und jeden einzelnen dieser Gewinne (man kann die Liste noch um Ausbildung, Gebäudemanagement, IT-Ausstattung, Einrichtung, Pflege, Verpflegung, Wäscherei,... verlängern. Alles outgesourced) muss am Ende die Allgemeinheit zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Behandlung zahlen. Das sind Abermilliarden, die da auf die Konten von Investoren fließen und die bei der eigentlichen Krankheitsbehandlung fehlen. Und gerade bei Medikamenten können die Preise bekanntermaßen richtig absurd werden, weil es da der einen Seite um Leben und Tod geht und der anderen um maximalen Profit.




			Sicherlich ist der Kapitalismus nicht perfekt, aber sieh dir doch mal das Kontrastprogramm an. Der Mangel und die Unterbezahlung, die man hierzulande heute total unverschämt und unmenschlich findet, waren und sind in sozialistisch geprägten Ländern Utopien. In solchen Systemen stellten/stellen sich Fragen wie: "Paracetamol ist alle, kann ich ersatzweise Ibuprofen nehmen?" oder "Kann ich von meinem Stundenlohn gut leben?" nicht, da ging und geht es tatsächlich ums überleben im Extremmangeldauerzustand.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jein. Es gibt schlicht keine nicht-kapitalistischen Staaten mit einer mit uns vergleichbaren Ausgangslage. Aus sonst muss man leider sagen, dass sozialistische Experimente eigentlich nur in Ländern durchgeführt wurden, denen es schon vorher reichlich dreckig ging - kein Wunder. Man macht ja keine Revolution, solange alles noch in Butter ist. Das heißt nicht, dass die folgenden Systeme nicht zusätzlich noch viel verkackt hätten - sehr viele wurden (und werden) de facto von Despoten geführt, die genauso egozentrisch zu Lasten anderer vorgegangen sind, wie offizielle Kapitalisten, quasi alle die parallel Planwirtschaft versucht haben (fast alle), sind an deren praktischen Umsetzung (insbesondere in der vordigitalen Zeit) gescheitert und die Handvoll, die dann noch übrig bleibt, hat reihenweise aktive Sabotage aus kapitalistischen Staaten über sich ergehen lassen und wurde parallel international komplett isoliert. Man kann aber mit keinem System das Niveau des globalen Fortschritts allein halten, einfach weil die Forschungsleistung eines einzelnen Staates begrenzt ist. Am Ende ging es den meisten real-""sozialistischen"" Diktaturen dann genauso ******* wie anderen, kapitalistischen Diktaturen ohne US-Unterstützung auch. Der Einfluss der (vorgeblichen) Ideologie lässt sich an sowas nicht ablehnen.

Was man aber, gerade wenn es um Gesundheitssysteme geht, durchaus als Beispiel heranziehen kann: Kuba. Das hat zwar auch unter Isolierung zu leiden, seit dem Schweinebuchtangriff hielt sich aber die direkte Einmischung zurück und die Ausgangslage für Castro war nicht schlechter, als in vielen anderen Karibik-Staaten mit Haiti oder Jamaica, die nie mit Sozialismus experimentiert haben. Bleiben noch Diktatur und Planwirtschaft als nicht-systemimmanente Negativfaktoren, aber scheinbar war der Rest stark genug, dass das Land das mit Abstand beste Gesundheitssystem der Region aufbauen konnte. Gut genug, dass man heute weltweit an der Spitze der Corona-Behandlung steht und Italien mit Ärzten aushilft.




Threshold schrieb:



			Das geht aber schneller als man denkt. Ist mir letzte Woche von einem Bekannten berichtet worden.
Da wollte einer drei Packungen Küchenrollen kaufen, durfte aber an der Kasse nur eine behalten. Beschränkungen.
Da hat der gemeckert und gelabert und hat die eine Packung Küchenrolle der Kassierin an den Kopf geworfen und danach den Laden verlassen.
Leute gibts. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Und aus diesem Grund werden nur Küchenrollen, Klopapier, Tempos und Wattebäusche rationiert, aber nicht Ambosse, Küchenmesser, Töpfe, hartgefrorene 5-kg-Vorratspackungen, alles in Glasflaschen,... _


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei uns recherchiert niemand, von den Gesundheitsämtern werden nur eindeutige Testergebnisse gemeldet und es ist mehrere Wochen her, das alle Verdachtsfälle getestet wurden. Aktuell übersteigt der Bedarf die Kapazitäten immer noch so weit, dass nicht einmal alle mit Symptomen zeitnah einen Test bekommen. Sicherlich ist es bei uns besser, als in Italien oder den USA, aber wenn die offiziellen Statistiken mehr als ein Viertel der tatsächlich infizierten abdecken, würde mich das sehr wundern.


Mit der Recherche der Gesundheitsämter meinte ich explizit den Anfang der Epedemie, z.B. die Infektion der Wabesto Mitarbeiter Ende Januar. Und genau damit haben wir vermutlich entscheidende Wochen gewonnen.

Wir groß die Dunkelziffer ist, bleibt weiterhin offen. Unter den ersten Betreuten unter Qurantäne, aber die Gruppe war sehr klein und keinesweg repräsentativ, gab  es unter 1% Infizierte ohne Symptome. Auf der Princess Diamont waren es 18% der Infizierten und wieder war es keine repräsentative Gruppe. Meine Hoffnung war immer, dass es um den Faktor 10 mehr Infizierte gibt, das ergäbe dann eine merklich niedrigere Letalitätsrate, würde aber auf der anderen Seite die Ausbreitung massiv beschleunigen,



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab erst heute wieder reihenweise in engen Abstand schwatzende Leute im Supermarkt gesehen oder welche, die sich (unter Freunden) anrempeln, etc. 1,50 Abstand einhalten: Komplett unmöglich. Und das Personal hinter der Theke hat sich mit beidseitigem Körperkontakt aneinander vorbeigedrängelt, hatte offensichtlich null Ahnung wie Handschuhe so an und auszieht, dass potentiell kontaminierte und saubere Seite getrennt bleiben, etc.


Kann ich mit meinen wenigen Erfahrungen nicht bestätigen, genau das Gegenteil passiert. Und sogar Mitarbeiter, die darauf achten und Menschen zum Einhalten des Abstandes aufforderten. Vorbildlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das alles ist sowieso nur der kleine Teil. Im Gegensatz zu den Chinesen, die einen konsequenten Shutdown durchgezogen haben, hat Deutschland weiterhin nur das Privatleben runtergefahren. Was bei Nicht-Kneipengängern weniger als 25% des Infektionsrisikos ausmachen dürfte. Maßnahmen am Arbeitsplatz dagegen sind weiterhin eine freiwillige Leistung des Arbeitgebers. Da Verhalten sich zwar auch erstaunlich viele einigermaßen aufmerksam, aber vielerorts sind die Möglichkeiten einfach begrenzt und niemand reagiert mit Gratisurlaub. So kann man die Ansteckungsraten leicht reduzieren, aber keine Infektionsketten unterbrechen..


Es ist alles ein Abwägen. Was bringt ein extrem teurer kompletter Shutdown? Die Infektion wird dann durch irgendwen oder irgendwas wieder angefacht. Der Drop ist durch, eine komplette weltweite Ausrottung ist illusorisch. Arbeitgeber haben ein Eigeninteresse, dass niemand krank wird. Denn dann gibt es auch ganz schnell Quarantäne für alle Mitarbeiter. Es ist eine meldepflichtige Krankheit. Wo steckt man sich denn an? Da wo man viele uinterschiedliche Menschen sieht und das ist selten der Büroarbeitsplatz. Da sind Kneipen viel gefährlicher, kranke Köche in Restaurants etc.

Und wir können im Fall des Falles immer noch weiter einschränken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider die falsche Bezugsgröße. Noch laufende Fälle gibt es bei rapide steigenden Patientenzahlen immer jede Menge, für eine Erfolgsquote braucht man die Zahl der abgeschlossenen Fälle. Und da habe ich noch keine Statistik gefunden, die zwischen Intensiv- und leichten Fällen differenziert.


Ich weiß, es ist das beste, was ich kenne. Mehr habe ich auch nicht gefunden. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das nicht einigermaßen riskant bei einem Virus, von dem man bislang nicht abschließend feststellen kann, wann es nicht mehr aktiv ist?.


Nein, nach dem jetzigen Stand bleibt das Virus in den Atemwegen und geht nicht in die Blutbahn
_
"... Für die Übertragbarkeit des Erregers durch Blut und Blutprodukte gibt es keine Hinweise. ..."_
Ruhig Blut – Blutspende in Zeiten des Corona-Virus - Blutspendedienst des BRK


----------



## LightLoop (28. März 2020)

Corona in Belgien: Katze positiv auf neuartiges Virus getestet - WELT

Jetzt geht die Verbreitung (schon) über die Tiere weiter...
  Wenn die schon schreiben:

 "Behörden sprechen von einem Einzelfall"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Jetzt geht die Verbreitung (schon) über die Tiere weiter...


Könnte auch ein Hinweis darauf sein, wie ungenau die Testmethoden sind


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das Virus "sprang" vor 4 Monaten durch Zoonose von einer Fledermaus über ein weiters Tier auf den Menschen über.
> Das hat erstmal nichts mit dem Wirtschaftsystem selbst zu tun. Massiven Warenverkehr gab es auch zwischen Sozialistischen Staaten.


Aber das man  nicht genug medizinische Schutzkleidung zur Verfügung hat und teilweise auch Medikamente, ist eine Folge des Kapitalismus und der Globalisierung.
Weil man günstiger in anderen Ländern herstellen lässt.
Und es wurde von vielen Staaten zu wenig in das Gesundheitssystem investiert. Deswegen herrscht dann Personal - und Intensivbettenmangel.  Beatmungsgeräte fehlen auch.


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Corona in Belgien: Katze positiv auf neuartiges Virus getestet - WELT
> 
> Jetzt geht die Verbreitung (schon) über die Tiere weiter...
> Wenn die schon schreiben:
> ...



Hier wurde aber die Katze vom Menschen angesteckt. Gut das die meisten Katzen Fremde wie Gift behandeln.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Corona: Berufstaetige am haeufigsten infiziert  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info

Was mich nicht wundert. Die Berufstätigen haben ja auch am meisten soziale Kontakte.
Aber ohne diejenigen, welche die Wirtschaft am laufen halten geht es nicht.
Und ohne Berufstätige in "systemrelevanten" Berufen sowieso nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Jetzt geht die Verbreitung (schon) über die Tiere weiter...


Was heißt "schon"? Das virus kommt von einem markt in wuhan und damit vom tier! Dadurch sollte doch klar sein, das diese potenziell auch als überträger dienen können.
Neu ist nur, das katzen davon auch krank werden können und diese anpassungsfähigkeit des virus sollte uns aufhorchen lassen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das man  nicht genug medizinische Schutzkleidung zur Verfügung hat und teilweise auch Medikamente, ist eine Folge des Kapitalismus und der Globalisierung.


Glaub mir, im sozialismus hättest du auch nicht ausreichend schutzausrüstung. 
Das kernproblem ist eher, das hier alles auf weg werfen und neukauf ausgerichtet ist. Aber naja, gott sei dank (für die alten bundesländer ) gab es ja die wiedervereinigung. Nun habt ihr auch fachkräfte mit einfallsreichtum die virenfeste und wiederverwendbare masken aus stoff entwickeln​.


> Und es wurde von vielen Staaten zu wenig in das Gesundheitssystem investiert. Deswegen herrscht dann Personal - und Intensivbettenmangel.  Beatmungsgeräte fehlen auch.


Auf der einen seite hast du damit recht, aber auf der anderen seite kann man auch nicht tausende intensiv-betten mit allem zubehör puls personal mal einfach vor halten. Das kostet alles geld und müßte vom steuerzahler bezahlt werden. Ich hätte darauf allerdings keine lust das als andauernde last zu haben. Da finde ich es sinnvoller die betten jetzt, mehr oder minder, schnell aus dem boden zu stampfen. Das personal scheint ja auch nicht wirklich zu fehlen, wenn man die ehemaligen, also eigentlich ausgestiegenen, pflegekräfte mal zentral erfassen und den kliniken zuteilen würde.


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2020)

Wer sich wie ich immer gefragt hat wie Aussagen ala "es gibt keine Versorgungsengpässe" und leere Klopapierregale (seit mehr als 2 Wochen) zusammenpassen...hier die Auflösung:

Supermarkt hat heute um 8 Uhr auf. War um 8 uhr da, bereits 30 Leute draussen am warten (wegen Einlassbeschränkung), 95% davon Rentner. Jeder(!) der rauskam hatte eine Packung Klopapier im Wagen. Als ich rein konnte lagen dort noch ganze 5 Packungen des weißen Goldes, wovon ich mir eine sichern konnte (Yeeeeeeeees! ).
Sprich um ca. 8:15 dürfte die Palette weg gewesen sein.
Kein Wunder, dass man als Berufstätiger am Abend immer vor leeren Regalen steht...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

Spanien schickt Corona-Tests nach China zurück. Ihre Zuverlässigkeit läge nur bei 30 %. Woher wollen die das wissen? Wenn die das wüßten, bräuchten sie doch die Tests nicht.
Corona-Krise in Spanien: Zehntausende fehlerhafte Tests aus China

Man will uns nicht sagen, wie viele Tests wir noch haben:
Nachgefragt: Haben Bayerns Labore noch genuegend Corona-Tests? - Coronavirus - idowa

Aber Merkel hat sich schon den zweiten Test gegönnt:
Angela Merkel: Zweiter Corona-Test ist ebenfalls negativ | GALA.de


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dznAruU2WHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Glaub mir, im sozialismus hättest du auch nicht ausreichend schutzausrüstung.


Ich sage ja nicht das der Sozialismus besser ist. Aber die Gier ist im Kapitalismus größer.
Ein anderes System würde praktisch wohl auch nicht funktionieren.
Nur sollte der Staat mehr in die Wirtschaft eingreifen und regulieren.



> Das kostet alles geld und müßte vom steuerzahler bezahlt werden.


Jeder Steuerzahler kann auch Opfer des Virus sein. 



> Das personal scheint ja auch nicht wirklich zu fehlen, wenn man die ehemaligen, also eigentlich ausgestiegenen, pflegekräfte mal zentral erfassen und den kliniken zuteilen würde.


Darüber wurde auch schon letztens im Fernsehen diskutiert. Man will vielleicht noch zusätzliche finanzielle Anreize schaffen um sie zurückzuholen, wenn das Personal wirklich sehr knapp wird.


----------



## pedi (28. März 2020)

das ganze ist doch eh`nicht so schlimm wie überall zu lesen und zu hören ist.
solange man kranke italiener und franzosen ins land holen kann, ist genügend personal, schutzmaterial, intensivplätze usw. vorhanden.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Ja noch. Aber falls das noch schlimmer wird... dann wirds auch hier knapp mit den Kapazitäten.
Außerdem ist es lokal auch unterschiedlich.

Noch ein paar Infos zu den bestehenden Einschränkungen: Coronavirus-Beschraenkungen: Keine Lockerung vor Ende April - ZDFheute

Die Maßnahmen bleiben also bis mindestens den 20. April bestehen. Was ich richtig finde.
Ein zu schnelles lockern könnte nämlich noch schlimmere Folgen für uns alle haben.


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Mahoy dann warst du bestimmt ein hohes Tier damals in der DDR oder zumindest LPG-Vorstand   .



Ich war auch noch nie 'ne Kuh und weiß trotzdem, was Milch ist und wann sie sauer wird. Fetzig, oder?  



> Ich glaube du bist dort nicht aufgewachsen und schon garkein Ossi,



Wenn du wüsstest ...



> und berufst dich auf Hörensagen, bzw was die Propaganda halt so hergibt .  Glaub nicht alles was du dir reinziehst.



Aber dir soll ich glauben? Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dich vielleicht als "Ossi" fühlst (weil man, wenn man sonst schon nichts ist, für solche hohlen Identifikationsmerkmale nicht viel vorweisen muss), aber von der DDR faktisch nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts miterlebt hast, weil du nämlich zur Wendezeit definitiv noch Quark im Schaufenster warst. Alles, was du über die DDR zu wissen glaubst, hast du dem Gesülze irgendwelcher Leute in deinem Umfeld, die - aus deinem Aufreten zu schließen - auch nicht gerade die größten Kenner unter der Sonne sein können und von der DDR gerade mal so viel mitbekommen haben dürften, dass sie zu Ende ging und Spirituosen plötzlich teurer wurden.



> Klar kann ich auch verblümt sagen das du auch nicht wirklich schlau bist , da vertraue ich auch auf  deine Kompetenz



Du weißt gar nicht, was mir diese Einschätzung aus ... ähem .. berufenem Munde bedeutet. 

Aber eins kann ich dir ganz unverblümt sagen, obwohl ich nicht sehr schlau bin: Dem Virus SARS-COV-2 ist es schnurzpiepegal, ob du dich für einen Ossi hältst, ob du jüngst eine Malerausbildung gemacht hast oder schon damals in der LPG Türstopper warst, ob und welche Antibiotika du genommen hast bzw. ob du als Säugling mit Elasan oder Penaten gepudert wurdest. Es will weder deinen Pionierausweis noch deinen "Jagdschein" sehen und lässt sich weder mit Wofasept noch mit Sagrotan zuverlässig abtöten. Aber eins hilft Wossis und Essis gleichermaßen: "Seid bereit! - Immer bereit!"


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> das ganze ist doch eh`nicht so schlimm wie überall zu lesen und zu hören ist.
> solange man kranke italiener und franzosen ins land holen kann, ist genügend personal, schutzmaterial, intensivplätze usw. vorhanden.


Bei ganzen acht Italienern zieht dein Argument nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bei ganzen acht Italienern zieht dein Argument nicht.



Zumal das erst einmal eher Symbolpolitik ist, um zu mehr Miteinander in Europa aufzufordern.

Aber wenn jeder jedem im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten ein bißchen hilft, kommt in der Breite trotzdem ordentlich etwas zusammen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

Mexikaner machen die Grenze dicht. Sie verlangen von ihrer Regierung, daß jeder US-Bürger, der ins Land will, ein Corona-Test machen muß. Grund kann aber auch sein, daß sie einfach alles leerkaufen.

Mexicanos bloquean frontera para que no entren a su pais estadounidenses contagiados por el covid-19 | Noticias Univision America Latina | Univision


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2020)

Irgendwie muss sich Mexiko ja der Krisenkriminalität aus dem Nachbarland erwehren!
Jetzt bauen die Mexikaner vielleicht doch noch selbst die Mauer, die Trump von ihnen bezahlt haben wollte.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist alles ein Abwägen. Was bringt ein extrem teurer kompletter Shutdown? Die Infektion wird dann durch irgendwen oder irgendwas wieder angefacht. Der Drop ist durch, eine komplette weltweite Ausrottung ist illusorisch. Arbeitgeber haben ein Eigeninteresse, dass niemand krank wird. Denn dann gibt es auch ganz schnell Quarantäne für alle Mitarbeiter. Es ist eine meldepflichtige Krankheit. Wo steckt man sich denn an? Da wo man viele uinterschiedliche Menschen sieht und das ist selten der Büroarbeitsplatz. Da sind Kneipen viel gefährlicher, kranke Köche in Restaurants etc.



Polizisten, Kassierer und Ärzte haben weiterhin mit Meschen zutun. 

Dazu funktioniert eine Wirtschaft nicht, wenn alle Kunden gestorben sind. Aber das haben Vollidioten wie Trump immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## pedi (28. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bei ganzen acht Italienern zieht dein Argument nicht.


es kommen noch mehr, plus 50 franzosen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

50 machen den Braten jetzt auch nicht Fett. Sorgen müssen uns die 2,5 Million Deutschen bis Ende des Jahres machen.


----------



## pedi (28. März 2020)

ich finde es trotzdem nicht richtig.
überall wird lauthals gejammert, dass alle überlastet sind, es hinten und vorne an personal feht, schutzausrüstung absolute mangelware ist, aber holt noch zusätzlich arbeit hierher.
passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2020)

Ich weiß, das Konzept ist für manche schwer verständlich - es heißt "Menschlichkeit". 

Überlastet sind alle. Ausrüstung und personal ist überall knapp. Überall sterben Menschen. In einer solchen Situation zu kritisieren dass man Patienten von A nach B bringt wo bei B die Chancen etwas besser stehen zu überleben nur weil eine Ländergrenze dazwischen liegt ist ziemlich armselig.


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2020)

Ich sehe den Pedi gerade mit schwacher Atmung auf einer Notliege, wie er den Helfern mit letzter Kraft das hochheilige Versprechen abnimmt, ihn auf keinen Fall dorthin zu bringen, wo ihm geholfen werden könnte, sofern dort bereits hohe Belastung herrscht und/oder eine Landesgrenze überschritten werden müsste. 

Das wäre nämlich einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Außerdem schrieb ich ja das es lokale Unterschiede gibt.
Die einen Krankenhäuser sind schon am Limit und die anderen haben noch Kapazitäten.
Wenn natürlich deutschlandweit alle am Limit sind, wird man wohl kaum aus dem Ausland noch Patienten aufnehmen können.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss sich Mexiko ja der Krisenkriminalität aus dem Nachbarland erwehren!
> Jetzt bauen die Mexikaner vielleicht doch noch selbst die Mauer, die Trump von ihnen bezahlt haben wollte.


Das sinnlose Hamstern nimmt offenbar kein Ende. Da hätte ich auch keine Lust drauf, daß Franzosen mir notwendige Güter wegkaufen. Sollen sie halt nicht hamstern, dann reichts auch für alle.




pedi schrieb:


> es kommen noch mehr, plus 50 franzosen.


Es ist ohnehin völlig unverständlich, daß denen so schnell die Ressourcen ausgehen.


----------



## pedi (28. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Pedi gerade mit schwacher Atmung auf einer Notliege, wie er den Helfern mit letzter Kraft das hochheilige Versprechen abnimmt, ihn auf keinen Fall dorthin zu bringen, wo ihm geholfen werden könnte, sofern dort bereits hohe Belastung herrscht und/oder eine Landesgrenze überschritten werden müsste.
> 
> Das wäre nämlich einfach nicht richtig.


das ist ansichtsache.
nein ich atme nicht schwach.
werden wir sehen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es ist ohnehin völlig unverständlich, daß denen so schnell die Ressourcen ausgehen.



Die Franzosen haben bereits 5x so viele Tote wie wir. Da die Krankheit und die ethnische Gruppe die gleiche ist und damit die Todesraten vergleichbar sein müssten ist davon auszugehen, dass auch die Infiziertenrate/Dunkelziffer 5x höher ist als bei uns.

Nun warte mal ab wie bei uns die Ressourcen so aussehen, wenn die Zahlen in Deutschland auch bei 250000 Infizierten und 2000 Toten liegen. Das wird nicht viel anders sein.


Bitte bedenkt, dass die Versorgungsunterschiede in den Ländern nicht hauptsächlich in den verschiedenen Ressourcen begründet sind sondern darin, dass die Epidemie in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedlich weit fortgeschritten ist. Die Infiziertenzahlen sind da völlig nutzlos da niemand die Wahrheit kennt, die Zahl der Toten aber vergleichsweise aussagekräftig. Wie es hier aussieht wenn wir den gleichen Epidemiestand erreicht haben wie die Spanier oder Italiener werden wir in 2-3 Wochen sehen - ich befürchte besser wirds nicht aussehen. Die ersten Turnhallen mit Betten drin haben wir schon vorbereitet.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitte bedenkt, dass die Versorgungsunterschiede in den Ländern nicht hauptsächlich in den verschiedenen Ressourcen begründet sind sondern darin, dass die Epidemie in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedlich weit fortgeschritten ist. Die Infiziertenzahlen sind da völlig nutzlos da niemand die Wahrheit kennt, die Zahl der Toten aber vergleichsweise aussagekräftig. Wie es hier aussieht wenn wir den gleichen Epidemiestand erreicht haben wie die Spanier oder Italiener werden wir in 2-3 Wochen sehen - ich befürchte besser wirds nicht aussehen. Die ersten Turnhallen mit Betten drin haben wir schon vorbereitet.


Das auch. Aber auch wie man vorbereitet ist
Deutschland hat glaube ich 3 mal soviele Intensivbetten wie Italien.

Und wenn die Maßnahmen wirken, dürfte die Zahl der Neuinfektionen, nicht so schnell hier im Lande mehr hochgehen. Vielleicht ist dann bei 100K (Gesamtinfektionen) erstmal Schluss.


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das Konzept ist für manche schwer verständlich - es heißt "Menschlichkeit".
> 
> Überlastet sind alle. Ausrüstung und personal ist überall knapp. Überall sterben Menschen. In einer solchen Situation zu kritisieren dass man Patienten von A nach B bringt wo bei B die Chancen etwas besser stehen zu überleben nur weil eine Ländergrenze dazwischen liegt ist ziemlich armselig.



Einerseits hast du Recht, aber wenn das zu Lasten der heimischen Bevölkerung geht ist es keine Frage der "Menschlichkeit" mehr, da irgendwann entschieden werden muss ob weiterhin der fremde Italiener, der seit einer Woche auf der Station liegt, oder der einheimische Deutsche behandelt wird.


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitte bedenkt, dass die Versorgungsunterschiede in den Ländern nicht hauptsächlich in den verschiedenen Ressourcen begründet sind sondern darin, dass die Epidemie in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedlich weit fortgeschritten ist. Die Infiziertenzahlen sind da völlig nutzlos da niemand die Wahrheit kennt, die Zahl der Toten aber vergleichsweise aussagekräftig. Wie es hier aussieht wenn wir den gleichen Epidemiestand erreicht haben wie die Spanier oder Italiener werden wir in 2-3 Wochen sehen - ich befürchte besser wirds nicht aussehen. Die ersten Turnhallen mit Betten drin haben wir schon vorbereitet.



Und du musst bedenken, dass Krankenhauspersonal eben keine Roboter sind. Wenn diese jetzt schon wegen ausländischen Patienten hoch belastet werden, wird das Personal früher als sonst an ihre Grenzen kommen. Wenn du nen Marathon läufst kannst du in der Regel nicht am nächsten Tag den nächsten laufen.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

Sei mal lieber froh das die meisten ausländische pflegekräfte in Krankenhäuser und pflegeheime net in ihre Heimatländer gehen , wenn die so wie du denken würden.


Btw 

Es sollen 200 000 pflegekräfte sein , die unter Rentner Alter sind und aufgehört haben(laufe der Jahrzehnte.)


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Es sollen 200 000 pflegekräfte sein , die unter Rentner Alter sind und aufgehört haben(laufe der Jahrzehnte.)


Ja. Deswegen wird darüber nachgedacht diese Kräfte u.a.  durch finanzielle Anreize zurückzuholen.
Also durch eine Pauschale und deutlich bessere Bezahlung.
Alle werden wohl nicht zurückkehren. Aber wenn es nur 1/3 ist, dann ist das schon viel.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an gegen was es schützen soll. Klar, wenn du nur ne 45er Pistole aufhalten willst brauchts das nicht - aber sowas haben wir auch nicht. Das dünnste Panzerblech von uns mit der geringsten Schutzwirkung hat 6 mm... und da haste schnell ein paar Tonnen zusammen im Vergleich zu normalen Autoblechen die vielleichn Millimeter haben.


Ich hab mal mit meinem Fla-MG (12,7 mm - "Flugzeuganklopfgerät" lt. Waffenoberst von der Militärhochschule) auf eine Panzerplatte geschossen (10 mm dick).
Das ging glatt durch.

Dann kamen die Mi-24 und haben die 30mm-Maschinenkanone sprechen lassen im Stand auf eine doppelt so dicke Platte.
Die hat es mit Ständer weggefegt.


 Der De Lorean soll ja nicht gepanzert werden.
Aber mit Flux-Kompensator mal kurz vorm Bäcker parken macht einen Riesenspaß.

Leider sind die angepeilten Preise nichts für mein Einkommen. 

Ich hab die Kiste einmal live gesehen.
Der Wagen macht einen unglaublichen Eindruck schon im Stand.

Aber ich bleibe bei meinem Rentnerpanzer, da komme ich wenigstens wieder raus ... .  

Was für ein OT wieder ... .
Aber man kann ja nun nicht dauernd über die Krise sprechen und muß auch mal ein bißchen etwas Schönes erzählen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Es sollen 200 000 pflegekräfte sein , die unter Rentner Alter sind und aufgehört haben(laufe der Jahrzehnte.)



Davon werden wohl die allerwenigsten sich diesen Stress noch aussetzen,

schon ältere Menschen, und dann noch mit mangelhafter Schutzausrüstung ...


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sei mal lieber froh das die meisten ausländische pflegekräfte in Krankenhäuser und pflegeheime net in ihre Heimatländer gehen , wenn die so wie du denken würden.



Das tun sie deshalb nicht, weil es ihnen in ihrem Heimatland wirtschaftlich schlechter gehen würde. Die tun das nicht aus Nächstenliebe, das sind rein wirtschaftliche Gesichtspunkte.


----------



## gaussmath (28. März 2020)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich mit meiner Frau beim Einkaufen zwei Einkaufswagen nehmen muss. Mir leuchtet das nicht wirklich ein.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Deswegen wird darüber nachgedacht diese Kräfte u.a.  durch finanzielle Anreize zurückzuholen.
> Also durch eine Pauschale und deutlich bessere Bezahlung.



In der häusliche Altenpflege sieht es auch net toll aus, waren viele Schwarzarbeiter aus Polen die geduldet wurden....weil sonst unser System noch mehr in Arsch wäre, die sind halt jetzt zurück oder können sowieso nicht kommen, für die Leute braucht man jetzt auch Plätze. 



Btw 

Mein verwandter aus der Türkei(notarzt) sollte diese Monat in Deutschland anfangen, aber jetzt lässt man ihm nicht aus der Türkei raus


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich mit meiner Frau beim Einkaufen zwei Einkaufswagen nehmen muss. Mir leuchtet das nicht wirklich ein.



Um die Kundenzahl im Markt besser im Auge zu haben.

Vielleicht aber auch damit ihr keine 4 Wagen nehmt und randvoll hamstert.^^ 
Alles schon gesehen und @Mahoy, nein das waren keine Biodeutschen von wegen bekloppter deutscher Michel und so.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Um die Kundenzahl im Markt besser im Auge zu haben.
> 
> Vielleicht aber auch damit ihr keine 4 Wagen nehmt und randvoll hamstert. Alles schon gesehen.^^



Dachte in manchen Märkte darf man nur ohne Begleitung rein  egal ob der Ehemann oder Frau


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich mit meiner Frau beim Einkaufen zwei Einkaufswagen nehmen muss. Mir leuchtet das nicht wirklich ein.


Das dient erstens dem Abstand und zweitens der Einlaßkontrolle.


----------



## gaussmath (28. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber auch damit ihr keine 4 Wagen nehmt und randvoll hamstert. Alles schon gesehen.^^



Scherzkeks.  Wir wollten nur einen nehmen, aber das war nicht erlaubt. Türsteher beim Edeka wie früher im Club. 

YouTube


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dachte in manchen Märkte darf man nur ohne Begleitung rein  egal ob der Ehemann oder Frau



Keine Ahnung. Habe ich hier noch nicht erlebt, war zuletzt aber auch sehr wenig einkaufen.


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich mit meiner Frau beim Einkaufen zwei Einkaufswagen nehmen muss. Mir leuchtet das nicht wirklich ein.



Du verstehst da was falsch. Einer von euch soll vor der Tür warten! Der andere geht alleine mit dem Einkaufswagen rein. Wenn ihr beide einzeln rein geht konterkariert ihr die Absicht dahinter.

Die Maßnahme dient dazu:
a) Die maximale Anzahl an Kunden im Laden begrenzt zu halten. Der Supermarkt lässt z.B. 25 Einkaufwagen im Verkehr, der Rest wird irgendwo außerhalb von Kundenreichweite gelagert. So kann der Supermarkt sicher gehen, dass immer nur maximal 25 Kunden im Supermarkt sind.
b) Abstand wird somit auch gehalten wenn man alleine rein geht. Du dagegen wirst wahrscheinlich mit deiner Frau wieder ein "Grüppchen" bilden (wegen der schamlen Gänge, es ist halt schwieriger zu einer Gruppe Abstand zu halten als zu Einzelpersonen wenn der Platz begrenzt ist). Und genau das will man verhindern. Bei uns hier steht das explizit an den Eingängen der Supermärkte, dass bei Familien und Paaren nur eine Person den Laden betreten soll. Erzwingen können sie dies natürlich nicht wenn ihr jetzt beide nen Einkaufwagen nehmt, aber man vertraut da wohl auf die Einsicht der Menschen. Imho muss man auch nicht zu zweit einkaufen gehen. Man klärt vorher ab was man braucht und fertig.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dachte in manchen Märkte darf man nur ohne Begleitung rein  egal ob der Ehemann oder Frau



Die Leute haben es aber immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Scherzkeks.  Wir wollten nur einen nehmen, aber das war nicht erlaubt. Türsteher beim Edeka wie früher im Club.
> 
> YouTube



Ich war letztes in Kaufland und  da stand bei der kassen ein Securitymann der wie ein lotse  die Kunden eingeteilt hat , wer wohin einreiht und das die halt Abstand halten.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

*Spanien setzt Militär zum Transport der Todesopfer ein*

_11:44 Uhr_
In Spanien soll das Militär helfen, die Leichen der Corona-Todesopfer zu transportieren. Gleiche Maßnahmen hatte zuvor auch schon Italien angeordnet.
Die Mitglieder des Militärs könnten während der Dauer des Notzustandes zur Unterstützung eingesetzt werden, hieß es im Amtsblatt des spanischen Gesundheitsministeriums. Der gilt vorerst bis zum 11. April.
Laut der Behörde sind landesweit fast 5700 Menschen durch das Coronavirus ums Leben gekommen. Die Bestattungsinstitute sind komplett überlastet.
Nach Italien ist Spanien das am schwersten von der Pandemie betroffene EU-Land. Seit gestern stieg die Zahl der Infizierten von knapp 64.000 auf mehr als 72.200 an.


Übrigens: In Deutschland zählen Bestatter nicht zu den krisenrelevanten Tätigkeiten. 
Gesellschaft - Muenchen - Corona: Bestatter fordern Einstufung als "systemrelevant" - Gesellschaft - SZ.de


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2020)

In den Nettomärkten hat man keine Security,

da hat man einfach 4/5 der Einkaufswagen entfernt,

jetzt warten die Leute draussen, zumindest artig


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In den Nettomärkten hat man keine Security,
> 
> da hat man einfach 4/5 der Einkaufswagen entfernt,
> 
> jetzt warten die Leute draussen, zumindest artig



Ähnlich ist es hier im ALDI


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

@rolk  

Geht um deinem Beitrag über unser Gesundheitssystem , 

jaa bei uns läuft auch schon lange nicht mehr rund..ich hoffe das jetzt in der krise Veränderungen für das Personal und system kommt und es nicht hinterher verschiebt, wo am  ende nixs gemacht wird, da müssen die Bewohner weiterhin stunk machen. 
-------

Die andere Teil von deinem Post 

Bsp die Leute in der USA sehen das nicht so, die wünschten die hätten jetzt das gleiche was wir haben  + soziale Absicherung und die Kurzarbeit usw. und so eine Regierung die mit solchen Maßnahmen reagiert hat.  

klar waren auch einige darunter die meinten das wäre alles kommunistisch


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> jetzt warten die Leute draussen, zumindest artig



Hier auch. Aber steht auch ein Supermarktangestellter die ganze Zeit draussen der dies und den Eingang überwacht.

Ansonsten checken es viele Leute aber immer noch nicht. Immer noch nehmen Familien/Paare die komplette Breite von Wegen beim Spazierengehen/Radfahren ein und machen auch keine Anstalten sich an den Rand des Weges zu begeben wenn man an diese vorbei möchte. Teilweise weichen die im letzten Moment nen Schritt aus und schrammen noch fast mit der Jacke an einem vorbei.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bsp die Leute in der USA sehen das nicht so, die wünschten die hätten jetzt das gleiche was wir haben  + soziale Absicherung und die Kurzarbeit usw. und so eine Regierung die mit solchen Maßnahmen reagiert hat.
> 
> klar waren auch einige darunter die meinten das wäre alles kommunistisch



Lass doch die Amis erstmal machen,

manchmal dauert die Dämmerung etwas länger ...


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2020)

@Tengri86
Ich habe einen Cousin der in Amiland eingeheiratet hat. Normalerweise besuchen sie uns etwa einmal im Jahr. Bin mal gespannt was er zu berichten hat, wenn sich hoffentlich alles wieder normalisiert hat. Manchmal ist das recht erhellend und passt nicht so ganz zu dem was wir hier so vermittelt bekommen.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bsp die Leute in der USA sehen das nicht so, die wünschten die hätten jetzt das gleiche was wir haben  + soziale Absicherung und die Kurzarbeit usw. und so eine Regierung die mit solchen Maßnahmen reagiert hat.
> 
> klar waren auch einige darunter die meinten das wäre alles kommunistisch



War eine der ersten Amtshandlungen Trumps zu versuchen, Obamacare rückgängig zu machen.

Naja, aber Waffenläden haben sie leer gekauft die Amis. Schießeisen gegen Viren^^


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

Corona: So asozial verhalten sich jetzt viele Milliardaere -  derwesten.de

Das Virus entlarvt die gesellschaftliche Spaltung der USA


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2020)

Keine Sorge,

wenn der Volkszorn erstmal erwacht, dann ...


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> @Tengri86
> Ich habe einen Cousin der in Amiland eingeheiratet hat. Normalerweise besuchen sie uns etwa einmal im Jahr. Bin mal gespannt was er zu berichten hat, wenn sich hoffentlich alles wieder normalisiert hat. Manchmal ist das recht erhellend und passt nicht so ganz zu dem was wir hier so vermittelt bekommen.



Vaters cousin lebte(dort RIP) in San Francisco und hat eine afro Amerikanerin geheiret und haben 3 Kinder , mit denen habe ich zwischendurch Kontakt.(besondere einlässe in der Familie für ne talk)


----------



## seahawk (28. März 2020)

Die Zahlen aus China sehen immer zweifelhafter aus:

Coronavirus casualties may be higher in China than reported


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2020)

Dass die chinesischen Zahlen stimmen könnten glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Zahlen aus China sehen immer zweifelhafter aus:
> 
> Coronavirus casualties may be higher in China than reported



Die zahlen aus China  habe ich ey net getraut.



Btw 

Italien und Spanien hat es schon hart erwischt, wie es in ärmere Länder dann  aussehen wird , will ich mir gar net vorstellen



-------

Coronavirus: Wie Adidas die Hilfen missbraucht - DER SPIEGEL

Hat Adidas net genug Rücklagen.. ?


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. März 2020)

Na mal gucken wie es danach geht. Ob die Reichen freiwillig was abgeben wäre ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Na mal gucken wie es danach geht. Ob die Reichen freiwillig was abgeben wäre ich zu bezweifeln.



Bin nach der Krise gespannt, wo dann eingespart  wird 

Trifft bestimmt die falschen


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Trift bestimmt die falschen


Es trifft immer die Falschen ... .



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klassischer Anfängerfehler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Scherzkeks.
Ich war in der NVA und nicht bei Widia im Lager.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also vorbohren oder (Magnet-)Bohrständer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Träum schön weiter.
Ich war froh, daß ich eine Bohrmaschine hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Na mal gucken wie es danach geht. Ob die Reichen freiwillig was abgeben wäre ich zu bezweifeln.



Da hilft halt nur eine Vermögensteuer von 100% für alles über 10 Millionen Euro privaten Vermögen.

Damit würde man oben einfach einen Schnitt machen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

Grad im Pietcast (221, ca. Minute 27-28) angesprochen:

Manche hatten die Idee zum Blutspenden zu gehen, da dort nach Corona geschaut würde. Eine Ärztin/Krankenschwester aus Bayern hat darauf geantwortet, man solle bitte nicht zum Blutspenden gehen wenn man glaubt Corona zu haben, da das Blut dort eben nicht nach Corona untersucht/getestet wird.

Wenn das stimmen sollte, wäre das nicht super fahrlässig? Wenn man weiß dass die Infizierten sehr oft keine Symptome haben, und es auch lange dauern kann bis die Krankheit ausbricht - dann muß es doch zwangsläufig auch Blutspender mit Coronainfektion geben.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Bloß wird Corona nicht übers Blut übertragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich mit meiner Frau beim Einkaufen zwei Einkaufswagen nehmen muss. Mir leuchtet das nicht wirklich ein.


Damit jeder einen Wagen und damit eine Sperrzone hat. Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass ihr beide brav die Hände am Wagen haltet?

Und weil Lachen auch in der Krise wichtig ist, anbei ein Bildchen zum Schmunzeln. Die Straßenkunst reagiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2020)

Hi allerseits, ich hatte mich mal ein paar Tage aus eurer Runde hier verabschiedet und gerade nachgeholt. Eines müsst ihr mir mal verraten... Warum steht hier auf jeder zweiten Seite irgendwo was von: ... wenn die Zahlen stimmen... traue ich eh nicht... Dunkelziffer viel höher... usw? Warum ist das so? Warum denkt ihr dass die offiziellen Zahlen weniger Wert sind als eure subjektive Schätzung? Was könnt ihr besser als Diplomaten mit Unterlagen, Forschungsinstitute und Ärzte?
Vor allem aber wundert mich diese einseitige Sichtweise. Wenn ihr wirklich einfach von der Annahme ausgeht dass die Zahl ja höher sein muss weil nicht jeder dauernd getestet wird, dann ist doch zwangsläufig auch die Zahl derer viel höher die es hatten und ohne großen Ärger und Behandlung einfach wieder gesund geworden sind. Also quasi die Todesrate und die Infektionsrate einfach mal zehnteln beispielsweise. Wenn ich diese Seiten so lese steht da dauern was davon dass Zahlen geschönt werden könnten usw. aber das bedingt eben auch die Zahl derer die das als simplen Schnupfen verarbeitet haben ohne es zu wissen, oder eben erst gar nicht angesteckt werden konnten.  Also wenn die Zahl derer hoch geht wo es schlimm aussieht, muss auch die Zahl derer hoch bei denen es eben nicht so ist und da diese Gruppe deutlich größer ist, ist das Verhältnis doch auch ein anderes, positiveres. Oder übersehe ich etwas?

Mir persönlich ist das seit gestern nicht mehr egal, weil auch ich jetzt zu hause bleiben muss  knapp 400 Überstunden und noch 60 Tage Urlaub die abzufeiern sind). Einkaufen war ich seit der ganzen Geschichte zwei mal und das ganz entspannt. Ist aber auch schon über eine Woche her.

@Rotkaeppchen
Das ist ja ne üble Falle! Wenn der Typ ders gemalt hat vielleicht infiziert war und da drauf gelispelt, oder gar genießt hat... dann hält sich der Virus Tagelang darauf und infiziert hunderte, oder gar tausende die da zu nah dran kommen. Krankes Schwein dieser Praydosenkiller. ^^


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

Ging um die zahlen aus China


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum denkt ihr dass die offiziellen Zahlen weniger Wert sind als eure subjektive Schätzung? Was könnt ihr besser als Diplomaten mit Unterlagen, Forschungsinstitute und Ärzte?


Dieselben Vermutungen  äußert das Robert-Koch Institut. Um die Gesamtsituation bewerten zu kommen, ist es so wichtig, diese Dunkelziffen zu kennen. Darum muss getestet, getestet und nochmal getestet werden. Und das passiert noch nicht, aber scheinbar bald.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Vor allem aber wundert mich diese einseitige Sichtweise. Wenn ihr wirklich einfach von der Annahme ausgeht dass die Zahl ja höher sein muss weil nicht jeder dauernd getestet wird, dann ist doch zwangsläufig auch die Zahl derer viel höher die es hatten und ohne großen Ärger und Behandlung einfach wieder gesund geworden sind. Also quasi die Todesrate und die Infektionsrate einfach mal zehnteln beispielsweise.


Es ist ein zweischneidiges Pferd:
- Ist die Dunkelziffen Infizierter viel höher und damit die Mortalität geringer,  muss man ganz andere Quarantänemassnahmen durchführen
- Ist die Dunkelziffer nicht hoch, haben wir es mit einem verdammt mörderischem Virus zu tun und wir sollten ebenfalls anders darauf reagieren

Noch ist darum vieles möglich und vieles Spekulation. Sich darübewr auszutauschen führt unser Wissen, was wir alle irgendwo her haben, zusammen und wir kommen damit vielleicht zu einer etwas realistischeres Einschätzung. Auf jedem Fall beruhigt es, mit anderen über das Thema zu reden.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Seiten so lese steht da dauern was davon dass Zahlen geschönt werden könnten usw.


Es gibt aus China Zahlen, denen aber von kleiner Seite großartige Beachtung gewürdigt wird. Auch das RKI geht davon aus, dass man alle Zahlen aus China mit großer Vorsicht genießen muss. Es kann in beide Richtungen gehen. Einige Briten meinen, China ist schon komplett durchgeimpft und es ist alles ganz harmlos, andere behaupten, China hätte, um Ruhe im Land zu behalten, die Letalität massiv heruntergespielt und wieder dritte sagen, in China gab es kaum einen Ausbruch. Und zwischen diesen Aussagen steht man und muss für sich eine plausible Möglichkeit finden.

Das macht unser Gehirn gerne. Unser Gehirn ist nicht weiter als eine große Vorhersagemaschine, die fortwährend Vorhersagen trifft, über alles. Das sichert das Überleben, weil man vorbereitet ist. Die stoische Gelassenheit der Schafe mag Energie sparen, aber das ist jedermanns Sache.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist das seit gestern nicht mehr egal, weil auch ich jetzt zu hause bleiben muss.


Dann nutz die Zeit. "Zu Hause" muss überhaupt nicht sicher sein. Unter mir ist eine Risikofamilie, die gerade schon 5 Tage unter Quarantäne waren, es wa ra ber nur eine Mandelentzündung. Da wohnen aber drei Extremraucher. Sobald ich Lüfte, stinkt meine Wohnung nach deren Rauch. Und Feinstaub ist ein perfekter Haftgrund für das Virus. Darum bin ich im Wald viel lieber, es ist aber egal. Sind die Viren auf dem Vehikel Zigarettenrauch in meiner Wohnung, atme ich sie zwangsläufig ein. Und es reichen zehn Viren und der Ärger ist da.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Krankes Schwein dieser Praydosenkiller. ^^




*Frage an alle:*
Hat irgend  jemand einen Link zu dem Gerücht, dass in Island 40 unterschiedliche Varianten des Viruses nachgewiesen wurden? Das hörte ich jetzt von mehreren Seiten und halte da sfür absoluten BullShit


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß wird Corona nicht übers Blut übertragen.


Ist das auch 100%ig sicher? Oder nur wieder "ist uns bisher nicht bekannt"...


> Bei 8 Patienten (53,3%) waren die Speichelproben positiv, bei 4  Patienten (26,7%) die Abstriche am After, bei 6 Patienten (40%) die  Blutproben und bei 3 Patienten (20%) das Blutserum. Es gab Fälle, bei denen virales Material in Analabstrichen oder  Blutproben vorhanden war, selbst wenn die oralen Abstriche negativ  getestet wurden.


Quelle: Neuartiges Coronavirus: Studie haelt mehrere Infektionswege fuer moeglich: www.kinderaerzte-im-netz.de


> Bislang sind keine Fälle von einer Übertragung  des neuartigen Coronavirus über Blutprodukte bekannt geworden. Es ist  auch *unklar*, ob Viren, die solche Erkrankungen auslösen, überhaupt durch  Blut übertragen werden können.


DRK-Blutspendedienst Baden-Württemberg - Hessen - Informationen zum Corona Virus


Keine Ahnung, bin kein Mediziner, dachte aber dass das auch übers Blut ansteckend sein könnte. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ist das auch 100%ig sicher? Oder nur wieder "ist uns bisher nicht bekannt"...


Habe ich schon verlinkt. Blutspenden ist weiterhin möglich, da sich das Virus nicht im Blut vermehren kann und von der Blutbahn kommend nicht in der Lunge sein Vermehrungsprogramm startet. Im Blut vermehrt sich das Virus nicht, genau wie Grippeviren auch nicht.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Quelle: Neuartiges Coronavirus: Studie haelt mehrere Infektionswege fuer moeglich: www.kinderaerzte-im-netz.de


Der Link ist vom 25.02 und damit veraltert. Heute ich man schlauer. Was beschrieben wird, liegt am Testverfahren. Der Test sagt Dir ja nicht, dass Du lebende Viren in der Probe trägst, sondern das bestimmte charakteristische RNA-Segmente vorhanden sind. Und die sind auch nach Zerlegen des Virus im Darm zu finden, weil wir natürlich Viren verschlucken. Sie sind aber nicht virulent und könnten ganz im Gegenteil sogar im Darm das Immunsystem anregen und uns bei der Bekämpfung helfen.

Keine Ahnung, bin kein Mediziner, und gene nur weiter, was ich gelesen habe. Mediziner sind hier übrigens weniger Ansprechpartner, der gewöhnliche überlastete Hausarzt wird weniger Zeit zum Lesen haben als ich. Gute im Thema steckende Virologen, wie der gute Herr Drosten, sind mir mit ihrer Einschätzung der Lage und ihrer Erklärungen aber sehr wichtig. Da widerspreche ich nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mit meinem Fla-MG (12,7 mm - "Flugzeuganklopfgerät" lt. Waffenoberst von der Militärhochschule) auf eine Panzerplatte geschossen (10 mm dick).
> Das ging glatt durch.


Das sind ja auch schon Geschosse/Kaliber die deutlich übler sind als das worauf eine leichte Standardpanerzuing ausgelegt ist. Da brauchts dickeres und ggf. auch mehrschichtiges Material. Die "leichten" Panzerplatten <10 mm die wir verkaufen sind so ausgelegt und getestet, dass sie Standard 7,62x51er Nato-Mumpeln garantiert abwehren können. Für hartes Geschütz brauchste mehr. 



Lotto schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du Recht, aber wenn das zu Lasten  der heimischen Bevölkerung geht ist es keine Frage der "Menschlichkeit"  mehr, da irgendwann entschieden werden muss ob weiterhin der fremde  Italiener, der seit einer Woche auf der Station liegt, oder der  einheimische Deutsche behandelt wird.



Wenn es soweit ist dass diese Entscheidungen getroffen werden müssen  ist die Situation natürlich eine andere. Aber aktuell wo hier noch  Betten frei sind jemanden abzulehnen nur weil er Italiener und kein  Deutscher ist ist halt ziemlich asozial.
Klar, wenn alles bei uns auch voll ist brauchen sie niemanden mehr aus anderen Ländern zu nehmen. 



gaussmath schrieb:


> Türsteher beim Edeka wie früher im Club.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schuhe Arsch, Hose Arsch, Fresse Arsch, alles Arsch. Du kummst hier net rein.


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Scherzkeks.  Wir wollten nur einen nehmen, aber das war nicht erlaubt. Türsteher beim Edeka wie früher im Club.



Tja, Gauss, hast kein Krawatte um und siehst scheisen aus, kommst du net rein!  



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Cousin der in Amiland eingeheiratet hat. Normalerweise besuchen sie uns etwa einmal im Jahr. Bin mal gespannt was er zu berichten hat, wenn sich hoffentlich alles wieder normalisiert hat. Manchmal ist das recht erhellend und passt nicht so ganz zu dem was wir hier so vermittelt bekommen.



Was immer gerne vergessen wird: Die USA sind groß und die regionalen Unterschiede beträchtlich. Was wir hier über diverse Beklopptheiten erfahren, ist zwar zumeist durchaus wahr, aber *trotzdem* nicht geeignet, um daraus eine "amerikanische Mentalität" abzulesen. 

Wenn beispielsweise hierzulande die Amis für Waffennarren gehalten werden, wird komplett übersehen, dass es dort zwar tatsächlich irrsinnig viele Schusswaffen in privater Hand sind, aber trotzdem ein Großteil der Bevölkerung *keine* Schusswaffe im Haus hat und auch nicht meint, eine zu brauchen. Der Rest ist zwar um so bekloppter, repräsentiert aber weder mehrheitlich noch systematisch die Mehrheit.

Ich war längere Zeit sowohl in der Nähe von Washington DC als auch in Nevada und das sind - einmal abgesehen davon, dass auch Amerikaner Individuen sind (außer beispielsweise Trump, das ist ein negativer Mutant ) - komplett unterschiedliche Menschenschläge und hatten ganz unterschiedliche liebenswerte und anstrengende Seiten. Und das natürlich aus meiner Perspektive, jemand anders hätte das auch schon wieder ganz anders wahrnehmen können.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Scherzkeks.
> Ich war in der NVA und nicht bei Widia im Lager.
> Träum schön weiter.
> Ich war froh, daß ich eine Bohrmaschine hatte.



Ein Handbohrer, häufige Ablösung im Kollektiv, 'ne Stulle von Mutti und ein Fünfjahresplan - und durch ist die Platte, egal wie dick.


----------



## AlphaMale (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Habe ich schon verlinkt. Blutspenden ist weiterhin möglich, da sich das Virus nicht im Blut vermehren kann und von der Blutbahn kommend nicht in der Lunge sein Vermehrungsprogramm startet. Im Blut vermehrt sich das Virus nicht, genau wie Grippeviren auch nicht.


Wohl, (soweit man das sagen kann) korrekt, die Influenza und Konsorten nutzen v.a. die Schleimhautzellen (zum Kapern und zur "Umprogrammierung")...und diesen dann auch zur Weiterverbreitung. Gibt übrigens so einige Keime, wenn sie doch ins Blut geraten, die dort recht flott zugrunde gehen, weniger wegen der "inneren Türsteher"... sondern weil das Blut ein bestimmten PH Wert hat, mit denen einige so ihre Probleme haben.  Anderen Keimen ist das Wurscht (Hepatitis, der HI Virus zb.).

Bei einer Sepsis (Blutvergiftung) kommt es meistens durch die starke Lungenbeteiligung, auf der bestehenden Infektion (und geschwächtem Immunsystem)  sich dann gern noch Pneumokokken "dazugesellen (ältere Menschen werden damit dann manchmal nicht fertig, die Pneumokokken sind es dann auch, die das ganze schnell eskalieren können) . Mit viel Pech dann zu einem Teufelskreis...dort wird der Körper mit Toxinen überflutet...der Körper reagiert dann "panisch" mit einer oft Überschießenden (extremen) Immunreaktion...Multiorganversagen...


----------



## muadib (28. März 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wer sich wie ich immer gefragt hat wie Aussagen ala "es gibt keine Versorgungsengpässe" und leere Klopapierregale (seit mehr als 2 Wochen) zusammenpassen...hier die Auflösung:
> 
> Supermarkt hat heute um 8 Uhr auf. War um 8 uhr da, bereits 30 Leute draussen am warten (wegen Einlassbeschränkung), 95% davon Rentner. Jeder(!) der rauskam hatte eine Packung Klopapier im Wagen. Als ich rein konnte lagen dort noch ganze 5 Packungen des weißen Goldes, wovon ich mir eine sichern konnte (Yeeeeeeeees! ).
> Sprich um ca. 8:15 dürfte die Palette weg gewesen sein.
> Kein Wunder, dass man als Berufstätiger am Abend immer vor leeren Regalen steht...



Als ich gestern abend im Park laufen war, sah ich eine Person auf einer Parkbank mit einer Packung Toilettenpapier. Wahrscheinlich wartete er auf Kunden.

Wenn du welches brauchst, schau doch mal in deinem Park vorbei.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich mit  meiner Frau beim Einkaufen zwei Einkaufswagen nehmen muss. Mir leuchtet  das nicht wirklich ein.




Den einen packst du voller Toilettenpapier und in den anderen kommen die Nudeln.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hi allerseits, ich hatte mich mal ein paar Tage  aus eurer Runde hier verabschiedet und gerade nachgeholt. Eines müsst  ihr mir mal verraten... Warum steht hier auf jeder zweiten Seite  irgendwo was von: ... wenn die Zahlen stimmen... traue ich eh nicht...  Dunkelziffer viel höher... usw? Warum ist das so? Warum denkt ihr dass  die offiziellen Zahlen weniger Wert sind als eure subjektive Schätzung?  Was könnt ihr besser als Diplomaten mit Unterlagen, Forschungsinstitute  und Ärzte?



Weil in den gleichen Artikeln, die die Zahlen der Infizierten ausgeben geschrieben steht, dass das wahrscheinlich nur die Spitze vom Eisberg ist und wer offiziellen Meldungen aus China glaubt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

*Twitch Stream Aid: Going Live To Save Lives! #twitchstreamaid  9am-9pm (PT)*


Twitch Stream Aid: Going Live To Save Lives! #twitchstreamaid 9am-9pm (PT)@Twitch

Gerade singt Elli Goulding 



Und es sind schon über 2.000.000$ gespendet worden.


Edit: Hm, es sind wohl zumindest tlw. nur Videos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Als ich gestern abend im Park laufen war, sah ich eine Person auf einer Parkbank mit einer Packung Toilettenpapier. Wahrscheinlich wartete er auf Kunden..


 Dealer im Park stellen auf Seife, Desinfektionsmittel und Klopapier um


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

Nach dem nun chinesische Tests fehlerhaft sein sollen, sind jetzt die koreanischen dran. Durchaus möglich, daß hier nur vom Versagen der Behörden abgelenkt werden soll.
Warum die Corona-Faelle in den USA sprunghaft ansteigen - Blick

In Rußland will man ein Präparat entwickelt haben, welches auf einem Malariamedikament basiert:
Russische Behoerde praesentiert Praeparat gegen Coronavirus - Sputnik Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2020)

Natürlich sind in Amerika die anderen Schuld, sie selber machen ja keine Fehler.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nach dem nun chinesische Tests fehlerhaft sein sollen, sind jetzt die koreanischen dran. Durchaus möglich, daß hier nur vom Versagen der Behörden abgelenkt werden soll.
> Warum die Corona-Faelle in den USA sprunghaft ansteigen - Blick
> 
> In Rußland will man ein Präparat entwickelt haben, welches auf einem Malariamedikament basiert:
> Russische Behoerde praesentiert Praeparat gegen Coronavirus - Sputnik Deutschland



Schaltest du schon wieder Propaganda?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schaltest du schon wieder Propaganda?


Es ist doch bekannt, dass die Russen das Virus in Kanada klauten, einen Impfstoff entwickelten und dem Virus danach in China freien Lauf gaben. Das ist doch stehendes Wissen, wie soll es denn sonst gewesen sein? 
- Aluhut wieder abnehmend -

Es gibt inzwischen 45 mögliche Medikamente, die genannt wurden. Erst, wenn einer klinisch erprobt und wirksam ist, reden wir weiter.
...


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Corona-Krise: Schweden verfolgt Sonderweg im Kampf gegen die Pandemie - DER SPIEGEL

Wenn das mal nicht grob fahrlässig ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht grob fahrlässig ist.


Warum, die Ausbreitungsrate in Schweden ist sehr gering. Die Lebensweise ist anders. Die Behörden werden wissen, was sie machen, sie haben die Zahlen vorliegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Behörden werden wissen, was sie machen, sie haben die Zahlen vorliegen.



Ob die Behörde da wirklich richtig steht, sieht sie wenn das Licht angeht in ein paar Wochen...


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Wobei die Russen in Propaganda doch geübt sind: Corona-Hilfen fuer Italien: Von Russland mit Liebe - und Kalkuel | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist doch bekannt, dass die Russen das Virus in Kanada klauten, einen Impfstoff entwickelten und dem Virus danach in China freien Lauf gaben. Das ist doch stehendes Wissen, wie soll es denn sonst gewesen sein?
> - Aluhut wieder abnehmend -
> 
> Es gibt inzwischen 45 mögliche Medikamente, die genannt wurden. Erst, wenn einer klinisch erprobt und wirksam ist, reden wir weiter.
> ...



Das läuft imho auf Remsdvir oder dieses Bauchspeicheldrüsenzeug raus. Das Malariazeug kriegt man nicht in die Lunge.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8X0SOUhRanY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSWYSww-RlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1KyHVl9zkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Vier weitere Notkliniken für New York_18:52 Uhr_
New York plant in der Corona-Krise vier weitere provisorische Notkliniken. Neben den bereits aufgebauten Krankenhäusern und einem am Montag erwarteten Lazarettschiff der US-Armee sollen Gebäude in den Stadtteilen Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island und der Bronx umfunktioniert werden, sagte Gouverneur Andrew Cuomo.
Zudem verkündete der 62-Jährige, dass die Zahl der Corona-Toten im Bundesstaat im Vergleich zum Vortag um 209 auf 728 gestiegen sei. Es gebe mehr als 52.000 nachgewiesene Infektionen. Lokalen Medien zufolge könnten die Kliniken in den kommenden Tagen punktuell erstmals an ihre Kapazitätsgrenzen gelangen.


*
Mehr als 10.000 Corona-Tote in Italien*

_18:30 Uhr_
In Italien sind seit Beginn der Pandemie mehr als 10.000 mit dem Coronavirus infizierte Menschen gestorben. Der Zivilschutz meldete 889 neue Todesfälle. Damit stieg die Gesamtzahl der Toten auf 10.023. Die Zahl der registrierten Infektionen stieg auf 92.472 - 5974 mehr als am Vortag.
Gleichzeitig verlangsamte sich der Anstieg bei den Neuinfektionen weiter: Der Anstieg um 6,9 Prozent am Samstag war der schwächste seit dem Beginn der Pandemie in Italien vor mehr als einem Monat. In den Tagen zuvor lag die Infektionsrate bei 7,4 beziehungsweise 8,3 Prozent.
*
Zwölf Tote in Wolfsburger Pflegeheim*

_16:33 Uhr_
Nach einem Coronavirus-Ausbruch in einem Wolfsburger Pflegeheim sind inzwischen zwölf Menschen an den Folgen einer Covid-19-Erkrankung gestorben. Das gab der Krisenstab der Stadt bekannt. 72 Bewohner des Heims seien positiv auf Sars-CoV-2 getestet. Am Freitag hatte die Stadt berichtet, dass acht Menschen im Alter von 76 bis 100 Jahren am Coronavirus gestorben seien.
Niedersachsens Sozialministerin Carola Reimann äußerte sich bestürzt über die hohe Zahl der Todesfälle. Diese Tragödie zeige die zerstörerische Kraft, die das Virus entfalten könne. Sie führe deutlich vor Augen, dass insbesondere Seniorinnen und Senioren geschützt werden müssten: "Auch vor dem Hintergrund der furchtbaren Ereignisse in Wolfsburg warne ich davor, vorschnell Debatten über eine Aufhebung der Kontaktverbote zu führen und falsche Hoffnungen auf ein schnelles Ende der Krise zu wecken."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das läuft imho auf Remsdvir oder dieses Bauchspeicheldrüsenzeug raus. Das Malariazeug kriegt man nicht in die Lunge.


Das Problem ist "nur", dass eine sinnvolle Darreichungsform des Medikamentes entwickelt werden muss. Ob es vom Blut in die Lunge kommt, oder ob man ein einzuatmendes Aerosol benötigt, ist offen. Das dauert alles ....
Deutsches Primatenzentrum: Die Vermehrung von SARS-Coronavirus-2 im Menschen verhindern


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *
> Zwölf Tote in Wolfsburger Pflegeheim*
> 
> _16:33 Uhr_
> ...



joa die Pflegeheime sind unser Größte Schwachstelle, da muss man schon stark aushelfen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schaltest du schon wieder Propaganda?


Anti-russischer Faschismus ist nicht so mein Ding, weißt du.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Rekordzahl bei Corona-Infizierten: Das Schlimmste steht den USA noch bevor | tagesschau.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Anti-russischer Faschismus ist nicht so mein Ding, weißt du.


Pro russischer dagegen schon?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> joa die Pflegeheime sind unser Größte Schwachstelle, da muss man schon stark aushelfen.



Wird nicht passieren. Wird eher noch schlimmer. Viele Pflegekräfte haben keinen Bock auf 2 Wochen komplette Isolation im Heim, die ja schon angedroht wurde. Und ich kann sie da vollkommen verstehen. Nicht bei der Bezahlung und wie man komplett alleine gelassen wird. Es fehlt denen schon jetzt an Ausrüstung. Und da reden wir nicht mal von Schutzkleidung um die Ansteckungsgefahr zu verringern.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Pro russischer dagegen schon?


Warum ist der Bericht über ein möglicherweise hilfreiches Medikament Faschismus? Typen wie du verkrümeln sich gleich hinter meinen Eisernen Vorhang, damit ich das Dummgeschwätz nicht mehr ertragen muß.


----------



## fipS09 (28. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> damit ich das Dummgeschwätz nicht mehr ertragen muß.



Gibts dafür auch irgendeine seriöse Quelle?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gibts dafür auch irgendeine seriöse Quelle?


Die Bundesregierung hat schon jede Menge Malariamittel eingekauft:
Chloroquin gegen Coronavirus: Deutschland sichert sich "groessere Menge" des Medikaments | WEB.DE


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Das es wirkt ist damit aber noch nicht erweisen. Zumal es starke Nebenwirkungen hat.



Spanien verschärft Maßnahmen_19:27 Uhr_
Die spanische Regierung hat im Kampf gegen die Corona-Pandemie die Schließung aller "nicht lebenswichtigen" Unternehmen für zwei Wochen angeordnet. Dies teilte Regierungschef Pedro Sánchez in Madrid mit.
Ab Montag sollen alle Arbeitnehmer, die keine unbedingt notwendigen Arbeiten verrichten, zu Hause bleiben, erklärte der Regierungschef in einer Fernsehansprache. Welche Sektoren genau gemeint sind, sagte er nicht. Das Gehalt werde den Betroffenen in dieser Zeit weiter gezahlt, die nicht geleisteten Arbeitsstunden könnten sie später schrittweise nachholen.
Allein seit gestern sind in Spanien 832 Covid-19-Patienten gestorben - das war der bisher höchste Anstieg überhaupt. Insgesamt meldeten die Behörden bislang knapp 5700 Virus-Tote. Die Zahl der Infizierten kletterte auf rund 72.000. Der Anstieg nimmt prozentual gesehen aber seit Tagen ab.
Die Regierung hatte zuletzt beschlossen, das ursprünglich für 15 Tage geplante Ausgehverbot bis zum 11. April zu verlängern.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wird nicht passieren. Wird eher noch schlimmer. Viele Pflegekräfte haben keinen Bock auf 2 Wochen komplette Isolation im Heim, die ja schon angedroht wurde. Und ich kann sie da vollkommen verstehen. Nicht bei der Bezahlung und wie man komplett alleine gelassen wird. Es fehlt denen schon jetzt an Ausrüstung. Und da reden wir nicht mal von Schutzkleidung um die Ansteckungsgefahr zu verringern.




Ja die sind auch ende in der Lieferkette was mit Schutzausrüstung und Desinfektionsmittel angeht und in der ambulante pflege sieht es ein ticken noch schlimmer aus. 


Man hilft mehrere Patienten hintereinander , ohne dabei beispielsweise Schutzmasken tragen zu können.

Coronavirus: Altenheime sind dem Virus ausgeliefert - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das es wirkt ist damit aber noch nicht erweisen. Zumal es starke Nebenwirkungen hat.


Ich habe auch nichts behauptet, wenn ich das mal klar stellen darf, zumal die Russen für ihr Medikament ein anderes Malariamittel verwenden.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (28. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> [video]


Cool!
Das Lied dürfte "Better Of Alone" von Alice Deejay sein - aus dem Jahr 1998.

In Österreich dürfte es übrigens - aus heutiger Sicht - zu einer Verlängerung der (meisten) bisherigen Maßnahmen
über Ostern hinaus kommen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum ist der Bericht über ein möglicherweise hilfreiches Medikament Faschismus? Typen wie du verkrümeln sich gleich hinter meinen Eisernen Vorhang, damit ich das Dummgeschwätz nicht mehr ertragen muß.




Du hast Anderen Faschismus vorgeworfen. Also.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2020)

Fünf mögliche Gründe: Warum dieses Coronavirus so erfolgreich ist - n-tv.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

Wenn Rußland gleich Fake News ist, dann nenne ich das eben so. Finde dich damit ab.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Fünf mögliche Gründe: Warum dieses Coronavirus so erfolgreich ist - n-tv.de



Wenn man das liest könnte man wirklich meinen es wäre von Menschen verbessert worden...


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

Coronavirus: 48.354 Kranke in Deutschland - Todesfaelle in jedem Bundesland - FOCUS Online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: Frankreich bittet Bundeswehr um Hilfe - DER SPIEGEL



Man weiß, dass es ernst ist, wenn 
a) Franzosen sich über deutsche Soldaten im Elsass freuen
b) Jemand auf fliegendes Gerät von der Bundeswehr hofft




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Den Nachtrag erlaube ich mir mal noch, eben weil das Geschriebene so falsch ist. Ich habe das auch schon früher in ellenlangen Beiträgen erklärt, aber es scheint nicht auszusterben:
> Ich habe absichtlich rechtskonservativ geschrieben, denn zwischen "rechts" und "konservativ" gibt es per Definition keinen Unterschied (Ursprung: französischen Abgeordnetenkammer 1814 - Sitzordnung -> links saßen die, die die pol. Verhältnisse verändern wollten, rechts die "Bewahrer" des status quo).
> Diese Begriffe stehen Synonym.



Könnte es sein, dass deine Definition veraltet ist? So um rund 200 Jahre schätze ich mal ganz willkürlich. Der Sprachgebrauch hat sich seit 1814 nämlich ein Bisschen gewandelt. Einerseits haben wir wegen der zurückliegende Geschichte ein breites Spektrum von selbst ernannten Konservativen, die sich eine Rückkehr in die 00er/90er/80er/70er/50er/30er wünschen. (Swinging Sixties und Kriegsdeutschland mögen "Konservative" irgendwie nicht ). Das heißt vieler unserer "Konservativen" wollen eben nicht den Status Quo konservieren. Diesen Standpunkt definiert man heute als "Mitte" und "rechts" davon finden sich Leute, die sehr wohl Änderungen wollen (nach deiner Definition also "Links" wären), allerdings in die gegenteilige Richtung von dem, was Internationalisten/Sozialisten/Pazifisten/Umweltschützer/Klimaschützer/Femministen/Anarchisten/etc. fordern. ("Links" zu definieren ist eindeutig schwerer als "rechts". Die haben einfach keinen Sinn für Ordnung )
Andererseits kommen wir nicht mehr aus einem Absolutismus und haben keine steife, nach außen verschlossen, kleine Gesellschaft mehr. Sondern eine höchst individuelle, die im steten Austausch mit der ganzen Welt steht und mittlerweile Ausmaße angenommen hat, die schwerwiegende Feedbackmechanismen triggern. (Vor allem bei Natur, Klima und Umwelt) Das heißt selbst die bewahrende Mitte, die nichts ändern will (also "rechtskonservativ" gemäß deiner Definition wäre), ist heute gespalten in Leute, die die geltenten Regeln unverändert erhalten wollen, was mangels Anpassung an dynamische Umstände zu sich ändernden Lebensverhältnissen führen würde, und Leuten, die die herrschenden Zustände bewahren wollen und dafür diverse Regeln anpassen/auf äußere Einflüsse reagieren müssen.



> In keinem anderen Land auf der Welt ist ähnliches gelungen (nicht mal in Österreich).



Klar, die Bezeichung nationalistischer Umtriebler als "rechts" ist rein deutsches Phänomen...
"Far Right" sind in Amerika dann wohl auch alles Umwelschützer, die unveränderte Landschaft erhalten wollen? ("Konservative")  



> "Bürgerlich" ist abgeleitet vom guten, alten Bürgertum (Bourgeoisie) und entspricht heute wohl der gehobenen "Mittelschicht". Bürgerlich ist jemand, der wirtschaflich konservativ denkt



Äh - nein. Komplett falsch?
Die Bourgeoisie/das klassische Bürgertum war über einen Wertekanon definiert, der verdammt wenig wirtschaftliches enthielt und das Bisschen dürfte vielen heute üblichen Vorstellungen sogar komplett zuwieder laufen. Das Vermögen durch faules auf-der-Couch-sitzen in Kombination mit Aktien-von-Unternehmen-die-ganze-Landstriche-verwüsten-besitzen, wäre z.B. zutiefst unbürgerlich. Sicherlich haben die bürgerlichen Vorstellungen der öffentlichen Selbstdarstellung einen gewissen Wohlstand vorrausgesetzt, das Bürgertum erstreckte sich aber trotzdem über mehrere Vermögensschichten ohne eine davon vollständig zu erfassen. Ein gut wirtschaftender Schweinezüchter mit bodenständigem Verhalten wäre nie bürgerlichen Salons akzeptiert worden, wer trotz knapper Kasse den äußeren Anstand wahrte dagegen schon. Und z.B. der Klerus stand komplett daneben.

Umgekehrt ist unsere heutige "Mittelschicht" komplett über das Vermögen definiert und nicht im geringsten über Werte. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass letzteres eines der entscheidenden Probleme unserer Zeit ist und man schon verdammt wenig Ahnung von Gesellschaft haben muss, um da irgend einen Bezug zu bürgerlichen Werten herzustellen. Ladenbesitzer, kirchlich getraut, zwei Kinder mit Ausbildung in klassischer Musik, 60k Haushaltseinkommen? Mittelschicht. Zuhälter mit 10 (registrierten) Strassenutten und seiner Fichtel, SL AMG unterm Arsch und 30k für die eigene Tasche am Jahresende? Mittelschicht. Päärchen, er im Sommer DJ auf Mallorca, im Winter in Österreich der andere er Hersteller von Bondage-Zubehör nebenan, zusammen 50k im Jahr? Mittelschicht. Aber nur eines von den drei Beispielen ist auch bürgerlich.




RyzA schrieb:


> In Indien gibt es auch schon erste Fälle. Und da werden wohl die ärmsten der Armen wie die Fliegen wegsterben in den Slums.
> Um die Flüchtlinge in den Flüchtlingslagern macht man sich auch Sorgen. U.a. auf den griechischen Inseln.
> In Afrika könnte es auch sehr schlimm werden.



Die griechischen Inseln finde ich richtig tragisch. Es wäre so verdammt einfach gewesen, die komplett zu isolieren. Aber das dass noch geschieht, bevor es zu spät ist, kann man praktisch ausschließen. Und wenn es da ausbricht, würde ich mit 20-30% Todesquote der gesamten Inselbevölkerung rechnen, denn Bewegungskontrolle ist schon jetzt nicht mehr gegeben und räumlicher Abstand sowieso nicht, Gesundheitsversorgung auch nicht.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlen "echt" sind bzw. stimmen, Respekt, keine Frage. Dann darf man auch mal Leute Zuhause einschweißen bzw. Haustüren zunageln usw.
> 
> Wenn die Zahlen stimmen.



Die Zahlen werden nicht 1:1 hinhauen, aber wenn China die gleiche Entwicklung wie Italien hingelegt hätte, dann hätten sie Anfang März deutsche Expertise im Betrieb von Großkrematorien angefordert und mittlerweile einen totalen Zusammenbruch des Staatsappartes schlicht aus Mangel an Mitgliedern erlebt. Stattdessen gibt es aktuell keine Hinweise darauf, dass die Situation nicht tatsächlich um Größenordnungen besser ist, als noch vor einem Monat und selbst wenn sie nicht so gut ist, wie dargestellt: Davon können Italien, Spanien oder die USA nicht einmal träumen.





muadib schrieb:


> Vor kurzem gab es einen Artikel über die Ausbreitung in den USA und da stand, dass bei einer Geburtstagsfeier von 50 Personen, eine infizierte Person es geschafft hat die hälfte der Gäste anzustecken. Wenn das stimmt, muss die Ansteckungsgefahr nicht gerade unerheblich sein.



Der Südkoreanische Ausbruch ging fast komplett auf eine einzige Infizierte aus China bei einer eintägigen Veranstaltung einer Sekte zurück. Ein ähnliches Epizentrum gab es auch in Ostfrankreich. Also ja: Das Zeug ist verdammt ansteckend, aber vermutlich nur bei engem Kontakt. Jedenfalls hat die hochgradige Verbreitung in beiden Fällen nur vor Ort zugeschlagen, während die zwangsweise folgenden losen Kontakte im Alltag nur einen kleinen Teil der Begegnungen infiziert haben. Also direkter Körperkontakt, längere Gespräche (Tröpcheninfektion), etc., aber eher nicht beim Vorbeilaufen auf der Straße. (Verlassen sollte man sich aber nicht auf sowas, sondern es nur als Anzeichen für 



> Wenn die Infektionen überwiegend an Orten stattfinden an denen sich viele Menschen nahe kommen, dann sollte deren Schließung nach ca. 1 Woche eine Wirkung zeigen, da die durchschnittliche Inkubationszeit 5-6 Tage beträgt.
> 
> Orte wie z.B. Clubs, Schulen und Fitnessstudios sind aber schon seit über einer Woche geschlossen und die Zahl der Infizierten steigen aber immernoch stark an. Daher frage ich mich wo die herkommen. Wo haben sich die meisten Menschen, die jetzt erkranken, infiziert? In den ÖPNV, im Supermarkt, durch Mitbewohner oder auf Arbeit?



Erstmal kann die Inkubation auch doppelt so lange dauern und dann vergehen von Krankheitsausbruch bis zur Feststellung stärkerer Symptome, die auch untersucht werden, einige Tage mehr. Ich würde also von 2-3 Wochen Lag ausgehen. Einschließlich Testdauer bis zu 4 Wochen. Und dann haben wir die Testkapazitäten in den letzten Wochen massiv aufgebaut und das Bewusstsein in der Bevölkerung ist gestiegen, sodass die Dunkelziffer heute geringer als vor "über einer Woche" ist. Davon abgesehen würde ich aber definitiv vollen ÖPNV in Kombination mit unvorsichtigen Leuten, Mitbewohner und vor allem Arbeit als gute Infektionsquellen sehen. Unvorsicht und öffentliches Gedränge haben wir erst seit knapp einer Woche massiv runtergefahren, die Wirkung dieser Maßnahmen zeigt sich dann ~Ostern. Sekundärinfektionen an Mitbewohnern folgen den noch aus der Club- & Party-Phase erfolgten Verbreitern mit zwei Wochen Inkubationslag, das wäre dann ~eine Woche nach Ostern. In Gegenden mit vielen Corona-Partys noch später. Und Infektionen auf Arbeit? Zwar steht bei einigen Arbeitgebern zwangsläufig alles still und einige Arbeitgeber haben versucht, Abstände zwischen Mitarbeitern zu vergrößern, aber wirklich auf 0 gesenkt wurde diese Ansteckungsquote nur in weniger wichtigen Geschäften mit direktem Kundenkontakt. Es lebe der Kapitalismus! (... aber nicht seine Angehörigen. Die sterben.)




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh: Das mag eine grundlegendes Werk ÜBER den Kapitalismus sein, aber es ist kein definierendes Werk, an dem "Kapitalisten" ihr Handeln ausrichten. (Eigentlich versucht es sogar, das Gegenteil zu sein. Mit wenig Erfolg, Kapitalisten richten sich zwar nicht danach, machen aber trotzdem vieles so, wie es kritisiert wird )

Ohne eine "Lehre des reinen Kapitalismus" kann und tut aber eben jeder eine eigene Definition dafür finden. Beim Sozialismus und Kommunismus ist das einfacher, weil sie nicht diffus entstanden und erst nachträglich anhand einer komplexen Realität als solche definiert worden sind, sondern als reine, eindeutige, niedergeschriebene Theorie einen exakt definierten Ursprung haben. (Zwar gäbe es da im Prinzip auch mehrere, voneinander abweichende Definition, aber wenn mir hier einer aus dem Kopf eine nicht-marxistische samt ihrer Abweichungen von selbigem zitieren kann, bin ich verdammt beeindruckt. Eine praktische Rolle spielen diese alternativen Ursprungsdefinitionen jedenfalls nicht.)



> Die gesellschaftliche Basis heißt Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln, die den Überbau des kapitalistischen Staates hervorbringt.



Jup, das ist die Basis. Das sind aber auch Eigenschaften, die wir (besonders historisch) bei vielen gemeinhin nicht als kapitalistisch bezeichneten, zumindest aber bei vielen grundverschiedenen Wirtschafts- und Gemeinschaftsformen finden.



> Würde ich nicht so sehen.
> Jeder Sozialismus ist anders, immer nur ein kleines bischen.
> Die Grundlagen (gesellschaftliches Eigentum an PM, Diktatur der sozialistischen Partei mit Hilfe der Geheimpolizei - Stasi, KGB und wie sie alle hießen) sind tatsächlich gleich.



Missverständniss?
Mein "das gleiche gilt für den Sozialismus" bezog sich auf "DER Kommunismus ist definiert und man kann recht klar sagen, was ihm entspricht und was nicht." Es ist also kein Widerspruch zu mir, wenn du ebenfalls der Meinung bist, dass es im großen und ganzen "einen Sozialismus" gibt. Dass ich gegenüber Mahoy (und weiteren Vorpostern) meinerseits explizit zwischen Sozial- und Kommunismus unterschieden habe liegt daran, dass die reihenweise den "chinesischen Kommunismus" kritisiert haben. Dieser Ausdruck zeugt aber nur davon, dass die Dikussionsteilnehmer weder eine Ahnung haben, was in China los ist, noch was Kommunismus eigentlich ist. Und auch nicht, was Sozialismus ist. Denn weder das eine noch das andere herrscht in China praktisch und auch in der Theorie gibt es da nur Sozialismus, aber keinen Kommunismus.

Wo ich dir aber durchaus wiedersprechen würde: Mit Ausnahmen des ersten Punktes ist keines deiner Merkmale sinnstiftend für den Sozialismus. Und das ist eine wichtiger Punkt, denn man kann nicht über dessen Vor- und Nachteile reden und dann Dinge aufzählen, die zwar von real sozialistischen Regimen oft praktiziert wurden, aber funktional gar nichts damit zu tun haben. Diktatorische Einheitsparteien und ihre Machtapparate sind genauso wenig "sozialistisch", wie es gebackenes Brot "kapitalistisch" ist. Man trifft zwar beides oft zusammen an, aber es ist nicht Teil des Konzeptes.



> Stand in der DDR auch so sinngemäß drin.
> Ich hab sie jetzt nicht da, muß mal suchen.



Dürfte bei den meisten drinnstehen, denn die real existierenden "sozialistischen" Staaten beziehen sich alle auf den Marximus-Leninismus und prädigt nunmal die "Diktatur des Proletariats". Das schreiben sich dann alle auf die Fahnen bzw. in die Präämbeln. (Nur um dann in der Regel eine "Diktatur über das Proletariat" zu etablieren. Aber das meine ich ja mit dem einheitlichen Ursprung, an dem man alle möchtegern-Sozialisten messen kann um festzustellen, dass sie eben nur sehr eingeschränkt sozialistisch sind...)
Aber was da eben nicht steht: "In China herrscht Kommunismus". Also kann man es sich auch sparen, die Auswirkungen des "Kommunismus in China" anzukreiden. Die gibt es genausowenig, wie "Folgen der Alieninvasion in den USA"



> Nein.
> Der Sozialismus duldet keine "freien" Medien.
> ALLES unterliegt der Zensur der Partei und der Geheimpolizei.



Ich zittiere dich mal:
"Nein"
Und es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn du mir von Marx oder Engels (oder einem früheren Vordenker, wenn du die trotz mangelnder Wirkung als Begründer des Sozialismus bezeichnen willst) eine entsprechende Anweisung zeigst. Genau das sind die Abarten, die real existierende Diktaturen praktiziert haben und die den Idealen des Sozialismus, insbesondere der Gleichberechtigung aber auch der Aufgeklärtheit, massiv zuwiderlaufen.



> Ein Virus ist KEIN Lebewesen.
> Es hat keinen Stoffwechsel und ist nur ein Schnipsel DNS oder RNS.



Hast recht, "überleben" war das falsche Verb. "infektiösbleibend" wäre aus biologischer Sicht besser, aber ich denke jeder hat die Aussage auch so verstanden.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Corona-Forschung: Sind Patienten nach der Genesung immun? | tagesschau.de
> 
> 
> Noch ist nicht mal klar ob man nach der Genesung überhaupt dauerhaft immun ist. Dann würde es nämlich auch nichts bringen, wenn in 2 Jahren 60-70% der Bevölkerung "mal an der Reihe waren", wenn das Spiel dann (oder vielleicht sogar schon nach einem Jahr) wieder von vorne anfangen würde. Und dann vielleicht/sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch mit einem mutierten Corona-Virus.
> ...



Selbst wenn sich keine vollständige Immunisierung ausbildet, sollte das Immunsystem auf leicht veränderte Varianten wesentlich schneller anspringen, wenn es schon mal trainiert wurde. Siehe Influenza. Und außerdem würde eine zeitlich befristete Immunisierung auch nicht bei allen gleichzeitig enden, die heutige Situation des global grassierenden Virus in einer zu 100% infektionsgefährdeten Bevölkerung wird es so nicht wieder geben.




AlphaMale schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessant:
> Covid-19: Viele Erkrankte haben untypische Symptome - Gesundheit - SZ.de



****. Das es asymtomatisch bleiben kann, war ja bekannt, aber dass das auch für Fälle mit schweren Verlauf gilt, die erst bei einer massiven Schädigung anhand eben dieser die Krankheit bemerken, ist echt übel.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJJcQvS8vHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2020)

USA - Die Freiheit wird zur Armutsfalle - Wirtschaft - SZ.de


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> USA - Die Freiheit wird zur Armutsfalle - Wirtschaft - SZ.de



Und Trump wirft das Geld aus dem Fenster anstatt endlich mal ein brauchbares Sozialsystem zu etablieren.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man weiß, dass es ernst ist, wenn
> a) Franzosen sich über deutsche Soldaten im Elsass freuen
> b) Jemand auf fliegendes Gerät von der Bundeswehr hofft




Erinnert mich so ein wenig an die MAD Hefte die ich früher immer gelesen hab. Alfred e. Neuman usw.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die griechischen Inseln finde ich richtig tragisch. Es wäre so verdammt einfach gewesen, die komplett zu isolieren. Aber das dass noch geschieht, bevor es zu spät ist, kann man praktisch ausschließen. Und wenn es da ausbricht, würde ich mit 20-30% Todesquote der gesamten Inselbevölkerung rechnen, denn Bewegungskontrolle ist schon jetzt nicht mehr gegeben und räumlicher Abstand sowieso nicht, Gesundheitsversorgung auch nicht.


Das Problem ist auch, dass dort viele schon an anderen Krankheiten erkrankt sind. Auch Kinder.




> Die Zahlen werden nicht 1:1 hinhauen, aber wenn China die gleiche Entwicklung wie Italien hingelegt hätte, dann hätten sie Anfang März deutsche Expertise im Betrieb von Großkrematorien angefordert und mittlerweile einen totalen Zusammenbruch des Staatsappartes schlicht aus Mangel an Mitgliedern erlebt. Stattdessen gibt es aktuell keine Hinweise darauf, dass die Situation nicht tatsächlich um Größenordnungen besser ist, als noch vor einem Monat und selbst wenn sie nicht so gut ist, wie dargestellt: Davon können Italien, Spanien oder die USA nicht einmal träumen.


Vielleicht haben die Chinesen ja wirklich alles richtig gemacht. Das einzige was bei diesem scheiss Virus hilft: alles (hermetisch) abriegeln. Keiner raus, keiner rein.




> Selbst wenn sich keine vollständige Immunisierung ausbildet, sollte das Immunsystem auf leicht veränderte Varianten wesentlich schneller anspringen, wenn es schon mal trainiert wurde. Siehe Influenza. Und außerdem würde eine zeitlich befristete Immunisierung auch nicht bei allen gleichzeitig enden, die heutige Situation des global grassierenden Virus in einer zu 100% infektionsgefährdeten Bevölkerung wird es so nicht wieder geben.


Nur warum muß man sich dann gegen die Influenza eigentlich jedes Jahr impfen lassen?
Doch nur weil das Virus sich scheinbar wieder so stark verändert hat, dass der Körper ihn/es nicht mehr abwehren kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur warum muß man sich dann gegen die Influenza eigentlich jedes Jahr impfen lassen?
> Doch nur weil das Virus sich scheinbar wieder so stark verändert hat, dass der Körper ihn/es nicht mehr abwehren kann.



Es gibt nicht "das Virus", die Influenzaimpfung ist eine Kombinationsimpfung unzähliger Einzelviren aus iirc 4 verschiedenen Virenstämmen.
Natürlich können die alle mutieren und ja, gegen die mutierten ist man dann nicht immun - aber die Krankheit kann deutlich milder verlaufen wenn das Immunsystem zumindest "ähnliches" kennt als wenn es völlig bei Null anfangen muss.

Es gibt da ja nicht nur 0 und 1 (immun und schwerer Verlauf), Impfungen gegen sehr ähnliche Viren erhöhen zumindest die Chance, dass der Krankheitsverlauf milder wird auch wenn man nicht direkt immun ist.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Bloß wenn man sich die aktuelle Entwicklung anschaut, gleicht die Erwartung an einen Impfstoff dem Warten auf ein Wunder. 

Selbst wenn man den in einem Jahr hat, bleiben da möglicherweise nicht mehr viele, die man impfen kann.

Über Lockerungen der Beschränkungen kann man dann erst  nachdenken, wenn die Zahl der bestätigten Neuinfektionen bei unter 10 am Tag liegt. 
Davon sind wir meilenweit entfernt. So eine Zahl hatten wir zuletzt im Februar, aktuell bewegen wir uns auf die 10.000 Neuinfektion am Tag zu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2020)

Das stimmt schon. Die Frage die man sich irgendwann ernsthaft stellen muss (da tatsächlich kein Impfstoff zu erwarten ist die nächsten ~12 Monate) ist: Was richtet mehr Schaden für die Bevölkerung an - ein Virus das weniger eingedämmt wird oder eine wirtschaftliche harte Depression bei dauerhafter Eindämmung?
Als "Optimalszenario" wird ja gehandelt die Eindämmung gerade so stark zu halten dass zwar die Wirtschaft läuft aber dennoch die Fallzahlen nicht das Gesundheitssystem kollabieren lassen, das ist aber schlichtweg nicht so genau kontrollierbar, daher gibts das On/Off Modell wo immer "Ausgangssperre" mit "alle Maßnahmen aufgehoben" abgewechselt wird je nach Entwicklung der Fallzahlen - da dauert eine Durchseuchung aber ggf. mehrere Jahre.

Man wird sehen müssen wozu man sich entscheidet aber sicher ist keine der gangbaren Optionen wird ohne große Schmerzen ablaufen können. Das Leben wird nach 2020 ein anderes sein, so viel ist sicher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass China endlich durchgreift und diese "Tiermärkte" für "chin. Heilmedizin" endlich Dichtmacht und rigoros durchgreift.



Ist bereits geplant oder sogar schon umgesetzt:
Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung



> Zu nicht Kriegszeiten gab es damals bereits weltweiten Handel mit relativ schnellen Frachtschiffen und weltweiten Schiffstourismus ala Titanic mit großen Passagierdampfern.
> Ich denke also schon dass sich das Virus auch ohne die Verlegung von US Truppen auf Europa verbreitet hätte.



"Schiffstourismus mit der Titanic"? Transatlantikreisen dieser Art waren keinen Kreuzfahrten, sondern Verkehrsmittel der Reichen und Superreichen. Zwar auch Privat, genauso aber geschäfftlich. Der Gesamtumfang in 1. und 2. Klasse dürfte geringer gewesen sein, als heute der in der 1. Klasse bei den wenigen Airlines, wo es die noch gibt und vermutlich kaum weniger, als heute im Privat-/Firmenjet über den Teich fliegt. Die Titanic, das (knapp) größte Schiff zum Zeitpunkt des Unterganges hatte knapp über 600 Luxuspassagiere an Board (Kapazität war mehr, aber eben selbst auf der prestigeträchtigen Jungfernfahrt nicht annähernd ausgebucht) und hätte eine E>A Überfahrt alle zwei Wochen hinbekommen. (Von einer Hin- und Rückfahrt in der gleichen Woche, die mit den schnellsten Liner theoretisch möglich wurde, war man im 1.WK noch meilenweit entfernt)
Große Passagierzahlen wurden damals nur in der 3.Klasse mit Auswanderern erreicht, die aber eben nichts "aus den USA" hätten mitbringen können, weil sie in dieser Richtung nicht reisten. Klar wäre das Virus ohne Krieg trotzdem nach Europa gelangt, aber eben nur durch eine Hand voll Infizierte und bei denen hätten gute Chancen bestanden, dass die Krankheit noch an Board zu erkennen (eben wegen der langen Überfahrt). Die Infektions-Grundlage für eine Epidemie hätte es ohne die Millioneneinschiffungen für den Kriegseinsatz vermutlich nicht geben und die guten Ausbreitungsbedingungen insbesodnere der ersten Welle ohne das Chaos in Europa und die Bedingungen in den Schützengräben erst recht nicht.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Dike Infektionszahlen in den USA liegen mittlerweile bei knapp 100.000.
> 
> 
> *Brasilien: Indigene ziehen sich in Regenwälder zurück*
> ...




Stellt sich die Frage, ob das auch die Holzindustrie so sieht. Das die brasilianischen Indigenen am liebsten ihre Ruhe hätten, ist ja nichts neues. Trotz versuchen, dass mit allen politischen Mitteln und zum Teil sogar mit Gewalt durchzusetzen, haben sie die aber bislang nicht. Und wenn man sich schon anguckt, wie die brasilianische Elite mit der Pandemie umgeht ("nur ne Erkältung"), dann glaube ich nicht, dass der durchschnittliche Holzarbeiter sich dieser Tage zu Hause verkriecht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weiß man schon was GM dazu so sagt?
> Das wird ja lustig...



GM hatte das schon angeboten/geplant, die Produktion umzustellen. Ist dieser Tage nunmal ein viel besseres Geschäft, als Autos herzustellen. Und du kennst doch Trump: Der zwingt die garantiert nicht, das alles umsonst zu machen. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass er einige Milliarden, die eigentlich den Ärmsten zugestanden hätte, in derartige Maßnahmen umleitet und GM nach 1-2 Runden Golf mit den Bossen dazu "gezwungen wird", viel Geld zu verdienen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man das ja dann auch noch ein paar Wochen später machen kann. 9 Monate sind schließlich Zeit.



Klar, in den USA ist Corona ja auch zu Ostern wieder weg und ob ein unerwünschter Fötus nun 14 Tage, 14 Wochen oder 14 Monate alt ist, macht auch keinen Unterschied.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde von der FDP rummeckert, das die der Arbeitsminister sich erst im Herbst mit dem Rentenkonzept beschäftigen würde.
> Dabei würde sich das Problem schnell lösen, wenn die Selbständigen auch einzahlen würden.



Das Problem löst sich dank Corona doch auch so schnell 
Die FDP hat es allerdings im Moment auch schwer, mit irgend einem ihrer klassischen Themen zu punkten. Kostendrückung im medizinischen Bereich und Abschaffung staatlicher Fürsorge stehen aktuell ebensowenig hoch im Kurs wie maximale Ausbeutung von Arbeitnehmern. Aber ein Lindner kann auch nicht einfach mehrere Wochen die Klappe halten, der will beißen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ihr in Österreich da halt die Skipisten habt weiterlaufen lassen trotz Coronafällen in den Urlaubsorten.



Hat eigentlich jemand was darüber gehört, wie die Ausbreitungsdynamik zwischen Italien und Tirol lief? Für die deutsche Corona-Situation kann man Österreich ja gut als Hauptverursacher bezeichnen.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Aber ich hab grad mal die Symptome genauer angeschaut bzw. gegoogelt (ja ich weiß, Google soll man nicht nach Krankheiten fragen), und ich sag mal so: Wenn es auch eine (sehr?) leichte Form von Heuschnupfen gibt, dann wäre das eine Erklärung für so manche Symptome, die mich selten aber seit den letzten Jahren regelmäßig heimsuchen, und die ich nie zuordnen konnte (oder pauschal alles auf "leichte Erkältung" geschoben hab), und daher quasi irgendwann einfach ignoriert hatte. Gerade vor 2 Tagen erst hatte ich extrem brennende Augen nach dem aufstehen für bestimmt 1-2h... endloses Niesen ohne [für mich] erkennbaren Grund, mit laufender Nase, da ist das letzte mal jetzt auch noch nicht so lange her. Und meine Halsschmerzen kamen vorgestern (?) irgendwie innerhalb von vielleicht einer halben bis einer Stunde wie aus dem Nichts. Wenn sowas auch von HS kommen kann...



Gereizte Augen und Niesen sind sehr, sehr typische Reaktionen für allergische Reize und ich habe sie noch nie im Zusammenhang mit Corona gehört. Das heißt nicht, dass du keins hast (siehe oben), aber vermutlich ist es nicht für die genannten Unanehmlichkeiten verantwortlich. Ärgerliche Überschneidungen gibt es aber bei Husten, Reizungen der Atemwege und Schnupfen. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier taucht jeder Todesfall auf, unabhängig von der Ursache. Ich sehe keine signifikante Veränderung. Ganz im Gegenteil gehen durch die Quarantäne Massnahmen die absoluten Todesfälle zurück. In Italien und der Schweiz allerdings, siehe den unteren Teil der Grafik, sieht man durchaus einen Anstieg.
> EURO MOMO



Das sind landesweite Statistiken. Bei der Analyse der italienischen Infizierungsgeschichte geht es um die Entwicklung in den einzelnen Gemeinden. Das ist epidemologisch durchaus interessant, aber natürlich gehen die paar Dutzend  in einer landesweiten Bilanz unter.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit der Recherche der Gesundheitsämter meinte ich explizit den Anfang der Epedemie, z.B. die Infektion der Wabesto Mitarbeiter Ende Januar. Und genau damit haben wir vermutlich entscheidende Wochen gewonnen.



k.



> Es ist alles ein Abwägen. Was bringt ein extrem teurer kompletter Shutdown? Die Infektion wird dann durch irgendwen oder irgendwas wieder angefacht. Der Drop ist durch, eine komplette weltweite Ausrottung ist illusorisch. Arbeitgeber haben ein Eigeninteresse, dass niemand krank wird. Denn dann gibt es auch ganz schnell Quarantäne für alle Mitarbeiter. Es ist eine meldepflichtige Krankheit. Wo steckt man sich denn an? Da wo man viele uinterschiedliche Menschen sieht und das ist selten der Büroarbeitsplatz. Da sind Kneipen viel gefährlicher, kranke Köche in Restaurants etc.



Solange dir die Köchin nicht auf den fertigen Teller niest, ist gerade der eben nicht infektiös. Genauso wenig der Kellner. Eigentlich gilt gerade in Restaurants schon aus ganz anderen Gründen eine Trennung von Personalkörperflüssigkeiten und Kunden/Verkauftem. Und auch die Trennung zwischen Gästen ist in vielen Lokalitäten ganz gut, sodass man sich da fast nur durch Freunde anstecken kann. Ähnliches gilt aber einem gewissen Alter auch für nahezu alle Freizeiteinrichtung. Klar - flirtende Jugend und Raves wären ein enormes Verbreitungsrisiko. Aber ins Schwimmbad gehe ich in der Regel nur mit einem festen Personenkreis und fremden halte ich höfliche Abstand. Ähnliches bei Kino, wenn es nicht zu voll wird, definitiv in Museen/Ausstellungen, etc. Überall habe ich nur mit einem festen Kreis bekannter Kontakt und der ist zumindest in meinem Fall auch noch wesentlich kleiner, als der Kreis meiner Arbeitskollegen. Als praktizierender Soziopath ("hah, jahrelang habt ihr mit dem Finger auf mich gezeigt, aber jetzt bin euch weit voraus!") bin ich da natürlich das untere Ende der Statistik, aber bei mir hätte eine Einstellung der gewohnten Arbeitsaktivität 4-5 mal soviele potentiell infizierende Kontakte eingespart, wie eine Einstellung der gewohnten Privataktivität. Aber nur letzteres wurde angeordnet, ersteres, viel wirkungsvolleres wurde von mir und meinem Arbeitgeber in Eigenregie teilweise umgesetzt. (Ergebnis: Als ich doch wieder aus dem Home Office raus musste, hatte ich in binnen zwei Tagen mit viermal mehr fremden Personen Kontakt als in der gesamten Woche zuvor, wobei jeder einzelne dieser Kontakte mindenstens drei, zum Teil zehmal länger war als der längste der Vorwoche. Ich will nicht sagen, dass die Lage insgesamt unsicher war - man konnte meistens Abstand halten -, aber das zeigt ein Bisschen das Potential von beruflicher gegenüber privater Einschränkung zumindest bei mir)



> Nein, nach dem jetzigen Stand bleibt das Virus in den Atemwegen und geht nicht in die Blutbahn
> _
> "... Für die Übertragbarkeit des Erregers durch Blut und Blutprodukte gibt es keine Hinweise. ..."_
> Ruhig Blut – Blutspende in Zeiten des Corona-Virus - Blutspendedienst des BRK



Thx, wusste ich noch nicht.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Könnte auch ein Hinweis darauf sein, wie ungenau die Testmethoden sind



Tiere testet niemand in nenneswerten Umfang, da weiß man fast nichts. Allerdings muss man auch trennen zwischen "Virus im Tier nachgewiesen" und "Krankheit ausgebrochen/Tier infektiös".




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Spanien schickt Corona-Tests nach China zurück. Ihre Zuverlässigkeit läge nur bei 30 %. Woher wollen die das wissen? Wenn die das wüßten, bräuchten sie doch die Tests nicht.




Sowas ist kinderleicht zu prüfen: Du nimmst eine Probe und testest sie zehnmal. Wenn du siebenmal Ergebnis A und dreimal Ergebnis B erhälst, ist der Test definitiv *******. Pro Forma nimmst du dann noch einmal einen Test, der sich bewährt hat und erfährst  so, ob du 30% oder 70% Fehlerquote hattest, aber sicher einsetzen kannst du das Ding jedenfalls nicht. Aber sowas war zu erwarten - aus guten Gründen durchlaufen medizinische Verfahren jahrelange Entwicklungs- und Prüfroutinen. Dafür fehlt jetzt die Zeit. Man liefert so schnell es geht an die Front und wertet dann das Feedback aus. Wenig ist immer noch besser als nichts, man muss sich nur über die Fehleranfälligkeit im klaren sein. Der in Spanien verwendete Test ist vermutlich auch nicht komplett unbrauchbar: Reiner Zufall sollte bei einer ja/nein-Frage ein 50:50-Ergebnis erzielen. Wenn sie 70:30 haben, dann haben sie vermutlich jede Menge Falsch-Negative (Falsch-Positive wäre auch möglich, ist bei Massentests mit der aktuellen Infektionsrate aber noch die unwahrscheinlichere Situation). Die sind aber kein Problem, wenn man bei Patienten(/Toten) mit sehr eindeutigen Symptomen nur sicherstellen will, dass sie wirklich Corona haben: Wenn ein Test "positiv" zurückgibt, der selbst bei 70% der Infizierten "negativ" meldet, dann ist die "positiv"e Probe aber sowas von positiv...
Und da man 300000 von den Schrottkits rumliegen hat, kann man auch einfach jede Probe zehnmal durchlaufen lassen und dann immer noch 30000 Ergebnisse, die man sonst nicht gehabt hätte.

Viel schlimmer finde ich ehrlich gesagt, dass in Spanien wohl immer noch private Kliniken geschlossen sind, während die Menschen mangels Versorgungsinfrastruktur auf der Straße (bzw. zu Hause) krepieren.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss sich Mexiko ja der Krisenkriminalität aus dem Nachbarland erwehren!
> Jetzt bauen die Mexikaner vielleicht doch noch selbst die Mauer, die Trump von ihnen bezahlt haben wollte.



Cooler wäre es, wenn sie von Trump fordern würden, eine Mauer zu bauen, um die Amerikaner rauzuhalten 




pedi schrieb:


> ich finde es trotzdem nicht richtig.
> überall wird lauthals gejammert, dass alle überlastet sind, es hinten und vorne an personal feht, schutzausrüstung absolute mangelware ist, aber holt noch zusätzlich arbeit hierher.
> passt nicht zusammen.



Die Intensivstationen sind in Deutschland nicht überlastet. (Bzw. fast nicht. Es gibt 1-2 Hotspots, die schon auslagern mussten, aber das sind absolut nicht viele Patienten) Auch Schutzausrüstung ist in den Krankenhäusern genug vorhanden und mittlerweile läuft auch die Versorgung von niedergelassenen Ärzten, Pflegediensten, etc. wieder etwas besser. Was hier alle haben: Angst, dass es in zwei Wochen zu aktuen Überlastungen kommt.
Aber dann sind die heutigen Intensivpatienten entweder tot oder auf dem Weg der Besserung. Umgekehrt kann man die !wenigen! französischen und italienischen Importpatienten auch als Übungsfälle betrachten, die den deutschen Teams echte Erfahrung statt wiederholter Trockenübungen bringen. Und Leben retten die Maßnahmen zufällig auch noch, was rein zufällig das Ziel jedes echten Mediziners ist - im Gegensatz zu Nationalismus.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben bereits 5x so viele Tote wie wir. Da die Krankheit und die ethnische Gruppe die gleiche ist und damit die Todesraten vergleichbar sein müssten ist davon auszugehen, dass auch die Infiziertenrate/Dunkelziffer 5x höher ist als bei uns.



Das sie weiter sind, stimmt zwar, aber mit solchen Vergleichen muss man vorsichtig sein: Offizielle Infektionszahlen sind nur dann vergleichbar, wenn die Testkapazitäten ähnlich oder bei weitem nicht ausgeschöpft sind und bei Todeszahlen gilt das gleiche in Bezug auf die Intensivbehandlung. Sonst siehst du vor allem, wie viele Kranke es über das jeweilige Limit der medizinischen Versorgung hinaus gibt (bzw. gab), was aber mehr von diesem Limit als von der Zahl der Infizierten/Kranken in der Bevölkerung abhängt.



> Bitte bedenkt, dass die Versorgungsunterschiede in den Ländern nicht hauptsächlich in den verschiedenen Ressourcen begründet sind sondern darin, dass die Epidemie in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedlich weit fortgeschritten ist. Die Infiziertenzahlen sind da völlig nutzlos da niemand die Wahrheit kennt, die Zahl der Toten aber vergleichsweise aussagekräftig.



Italien und Spanien hatten/haben spürbar schlechtere Behandlungsmöglichkeiten als wir, Frankreich afaik etwas schlechter und GB schlichtweg miserabel. Die Todeszahlen aus diesen Ländern sind schwer zu übertragen.




gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich mit meiner Frau beim Einkaufen zwei Einkaufswagen nehmen muss. Mir leuchtet das nicht wirklich ein.



Du kannst auch zu einem Supermarkt fahren, der Chips verteilt. Da kannst du sogar ohne Einkaufswagen rein. Was aber ebenso bescheuert, wäre, wie seine Frau zum Einkaufen mitzunehmen. Im Moment sollte man die Versorgung der Haushalte mit sowenig Personen-Einkaufstagen wie möglich realisieren (also alleine für 1-2 Wochen auf einmal einkaufen), um die Ansteckungsgefahr zu minimieren. Und für letzteres haben die Supermärkte eben Kapazitätsgrenzen eingeführt, die sich am einfachsten durch eine fixe Zahl an "Eintrittskarten" umsetzen lassen. Wie gesagt - einige verteilen einfach Marken und man darf erst rein, wenn jemand rauskommt, dessen Chip man (nach Desinfizierung) bekommt. Andere nutzen als "Passierschein" eben einfach eine beschränkte Zahl Einkaufswagen, weil die a) eh jeder braucht und sie b) schon da waren.
Weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt: mit 1,5 m Wagen vor einem und 1,5 m Wagen des Hintermannes hinter einem hat man schon mal in zwei Richtungen den Sicherheitsabstand realisiert. Darüber wäre ich vor zwei Tagen froh gewesen, als mir in einem Laden, der nicht mit dem Wagenmodell gearbeitet hat, mehrfach Wagenlose von hinten auf die Pelle gerückt sind. Aber zumindest konnte ich mit meinem Wagen Entgegenkommende dazu zwingen, auf ihrer Seite des Weges und nicht mit 20 cm Abstand an mir vorbei zu laufen. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Frage an alle:*
> Hat irgend  jemand einen Link zu dem Gerücht, dass in Island 40 unterschiedliche Varianten des Viruses nachgewiesen wurden? Das hörte ich jetzt von mehreren Seiten und halte da sfür absoluten BullShit



Höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal. Als vor ca. 5 Tagen von zwei Varianten die Rede war, wurde aber ziemlich vehement mit "es ist nur eins" widersprochen. Neue Erkenntnisse für "40 Stück" klingen mir selbst in diesen Tagen nach einem zu extremen Wissenszuwachs.




RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: Schweden verfolgt Sonderweg im Kampf gegen die Pandemie - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Wenn das mal nicht grob fahrlässig ist.



In meinen Augen genauso fahrlässig, wie Flugreisen aus China im Februar ohne Quarantäne oder wenigstens Untersuchung ins Land zu lassen. Oder Anfang März Pubs in London zu öffnen. Oder Mitte März Tests in den USA für überflüssig zu halten. Da hat leider JEDES (westliche) Land seine eigene "ja, aber wir sind doch praktisch nicht betroffen"-Selbstbelügung und daraus resultierende Fehler. Und wenn ich nach Japan und Südamerika gucke, ist das nicht einmal ein westliches Phänomen. Einzig Südkorea hat bislang konsequent gehandelt, alle anderen legen erstmal einen Fail hin. (Naja - einigen afrikanischen kann man bescheinigen, alles ihnen Mögliche zu tun. Also gar nichts.)

Allerdings muss man im Falle von Schweden auch sagen: Die haben in ihren Skigebieten keinen Sauftourismus mit großen Partys und Skilaufen an sich dürfte als "Bewegung an frischer Luft und Sonne" sogar positiv sein. Auch die Schulklassen sind in Schweden viel kleiner und weniger gedrängt, sodass eine Ausbreitung hierüber viel langsamer wäre und die Schließung von Kinderbetreuungseinrichtungen war ja schon in Deutschland eine sehr heikle Frage, weil sie eben erst einmal bestehende Ansteckungsgruppen zerreißt und in neuen Betreuungsformen mischt.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung hat schon jede Menge Malariamittel eingekauft:
> Chloroquin gegen Coronavirus: Deutschland sichert sich "groessere Menge" des Medikaments | WEB.DE



Und weiter? Das haben viele gemacht, nachdem China iirc im Februar oder sogar Ende Januar erste positive Experimente damit gemeldet hat. Aber die waren eben auch nur leicht positiv, sehr wirksam sind diese Medikamente nicht. Umgekehrt haben sie sehr heftige Nebenwirkungen, können also mehr Schaden als Nutzen.
Und genau deswegen ist "Russland hat Malaria-Medikament gefunden, das Corona heilt" (vorerst/wahrscheinlich) ein Lügenmärchen, auch wenn "Malaria-Medikamente können bei Corona-Therapie helfen" wahr ist.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn Rußland gleich Fake News ist, dann nenne ich das eben so. Finde dich damit ab.



"Russland" ist nicht "Fake News". Aber Kreml-Medien (die Inhalte von Sputnik, RT, etc. werden direkt vom Informationsministerium diktiert) sind unbrauchbare Quellen, weil sie in großen Mengen AUCH Fake-News raushauen. Solange keine komplett andere, unabhängige, seriöse Quelle eine Bestätigung liefert, ist man durch einen RT-Beitrag also kein Bisschen schlauer. Aber wenn man eine andere, bessere Quelle hat, braucht man auch kein RT oder Sputnik mehr. Einzige Ausnahme von dieser Regel:
Wenn Putins Propagandamaschine mal was negatives über Putin berichten sollten, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Kacke wirklich am dampfen ist. Haben sie aber bislang nicht. Genauso kann umgekehrt auch positive Meldungen über die russische Regierung glauben, wenn sie von einer der wenigen noch nicht verbotenen oder unter Staatskontrolle gestellten oppositionellen Quellen stammen. Aber auch das ist höchst selten.




RyzA schrieb:


> Nur warum muß man sich dann gegen die Influenza eigentlich jedes Jahr impfen lassen?
> Doch nur weil das Virus sich scheinbar wieder so stark verändert hat, dass der Körper ihn/es nicht mehr abwehren kann.



Muss man als normaler Mensch nicht. Ist nur besser. Ohne eine Impfung für das aktuelle Influenzavirus (das übrigens viel, viel Wandlungsfähiger als bisherige Coronastämme sein soll) braucht das Immunsystem halt länger für eine Reaktion. Das heißt man liegt ggf. 1-2 Tage flach, vor allem aber ist man eine zeitlang infektiös. Deswegen sollte man sich als Risikoperson impfen lasse, damit aus den 1-2 Tagen nicht "ewig" wird und man muss es als medizinisches Personal, damit man niemanden anstecken kann. Aber als Normalgesunder ist das optional.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

Empfohlen wir die Grippeimpfung auch für Leute Ü60.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Krankenpflegerin rastet aus! „Steckt euch das Klatschen sonstwohin“ - derwesten.de


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Mit Coronavirus infiziertes Baby stirbt in Illinois_00:46 Uhr_
Im US-Bundesstaat Illinois wird der Tod eines Babys untersucht, das mit dem Coronavirus infiziert war. In Verbindung mit der Erkrankung Covid-19 habe es bislang noch keinen Todesfall eines Babys gegeben, erklärte das Gesundheitsamt des Staates in einer Mitteilung. Eine "umfassende Untersuchung" solle die genaue Todesursache klären, hieß es weiter. Das verstorbene Kind war demnach jünger als ein Jahr.


Scholz gegen Lockerung von Maßnahmen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen_00:45 Uhr_
Bundesfinanzminister Olaf Scholz lehnt eine Lockerung der Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ab. "Ich wende mich gegen jede dieser zynischen Erwägungen, dass man den Tod von Menschen in Kauf nehmen muss, damit die Wirtschaft läuft", sagt Scholz der "Bild am Sonntag" laut Vorabbericht. "Solche Abwägungen halte ich für unerträglich." Ein Abbau der Maßnahmen dürfe nur nach medizinischen, niemals nach ökonomischen Kriterien erfolgen. "Ich rate allen dringend davon ab, eine Lockerung an wirtschaftliche Fragen zu knüpfen."


Mehr als 2000 Coronavirus-Tote in den USA_00:39 Uhr_
In den USA sind mehr als 2000 Menschen an den Folgen einer Infektion mit dem Coronavirus gestorben. Das ging aus einer Auflistung der renommierten Johns-Hopkins-Universität in Baltimore hervor. Ein Großteil der Toten entfällt auf den Bundesstaat New York, in dem sich das Coronavirus in den vergangenen Tagen besonders schnell ausgebreitet hat. Gouverneur Andrew Cuomo hatte die Zahl der Toten dort am Samstag mit mehr als 700 angegeben. Die USA sind weltweit das Land mit den meisten nachgewiesenen Infektionen mit dem Erreger Sars-CoV-2 - derzeit beläuft sich die Zahl auf mehr als 121.100.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowas ist kinderleicht zu prüfen: Du nimmst eine Probe und testest sie zehnmal. Wenn du siebenmal Ergebnis A und dreimal Ergebnis B erhälst, ist der Test definitiv *******. Pro Forma nimmst du dann noch einmal einen Test, der sich bewährt hat und erfährst  so, ob du 30% oder 70% Fehlerquote hattest, aber sicher einsetzen kannst du das Ding jedenfalls nicht. Aber sowas war zu erwarten - aus guten Gründen durchlaufen medizinische Verfahren jahrelange Entwicklungs- und Prüfroutinen. Dafür fehlt jetzt die Zeit. Man liefert so schnell es geht an die Front und wertet dann das Feedback aus. Wenig ist immer noch besser als nichts, man muss sich nur über die Fehleranfälligkeit im klaren sein. Der in Spanien verwendete Test ist vermutlich auch nicht komplett unbrauchbar: Reiner Zufall sollte bei einer ja/nein-Frage ein 50:50-Ergebnis erzielen. Wenn sie 70:30 haben, dann haben sie vermutlich jede Menge Falsch-Negative (Falsch-Positive wäre auch möglich, ist bei Massentests mit der aktuellen Infektionsrate aber noch die unwahrscheinlichere Situation). Die sind aber kein Problem, wenn man bei Patienten(/Toten) mit sehr eindeutigen Symptomen nur sicherstellen will, dass sie wirklich Corona haben: Wenn ein Test "positiv" zurückgibt, der selbst bei 70% der Infizierten "negativ" meldet, dann ist die "positiv"e Probe aber sowas von positiv...
> Und da man 300000 von den Schrottkits rumliegen hat, kann man auch einfach jede Probe zehnmal durchlaufen lassen und dann immer noch 30000 Ergebnisse, die man sonst nicht gehabt hätte.


Die haben 58K Tests zurückgeschickt. Die können es sich nicht leisten, zig mal gegenzutesten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und weiter? Das haben viele gemacht, nachdem China iirc im Februar oder sogar Ende Januar erste positive Experimente damit gemeldet hat. Aber die waren eben auch nur leicht positiv, sehr wirksam sind diese Medikamente nicht. Umgekehrt haben sie sehr heftige Nebenwirkungen, können also mehr Schaden als Nutzen.
> Und genau deswegen ist "Russland hat Malaria-Medikament gefunden, das Corona heilt" (vorerst/wahrscheinlich) ein Lügenmärchen, auch wenn "Malaria-Medikamente können bei Corona-Therapie helfen" wahr ist.


Die Sache ist nur die, daß niemand sowas behauptet hat. Dort steht:

"„Das Medikament mit hoher Selektivität blockiert die zytopathische Wirkung des Coronavirus in der Zellkultur und hemmt dessen Replikation. Die immunsuppressive Wirkung von Mefloquin verhindert die Aktivierung der durch das Virus verursachten Entzündungsreaktion“, hieß es weiter."




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Russland" ist nicht "Fake News". Aber Kreml-Medien (die Inhalte von Sputnik, RT, etc. werden direkt vom Informationsministerium diktiert) sind unbrauchbare Quellen, weil sie in großen Mengen AUCH Fake-News raushauen. Solange keine komplett andere, unabhängige, seriöse Quelle eine Bestätigung liefert, ist man durch einen RT-Beitrag also kein Bisschen schlauer. Aber wenn man eine andere, bessere Quelle hat, braucht man auch kein RT oder Sputnik mehr. Einzige Ausnahme von dieser Regel:
> Wenn Putins Propagandamaschine mal was negatives über Putin berichten sollten, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Kacke wirklich am dampfen ist. Haben sie aber bislang nicht. Genauso kann umgekehrt auch positive Meldungen über die russische Regierung glauben, wenn sie von einer der wenigen noch nicht verbotenen oder unter Staatskontrolle gestellten oppositionellen Quellen stammen. Aber auch das ist höchst selten.


Du solltest dich von dieser Vorstellung trennen. Zwar unterstehen diese Quellen dem Kreml, in den Gremien unserer Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sitzen aber ebenfalls die Vertreter der gewählten Parteien. Als Nicht-Konsument kannst du außerdem wenig bis nichts zum Wahrheitsgehalt von RT und co sagen.


In Venezuela wurden bereits 500.000 Menschen getestet:
Balance: Venezuela es el primer pais de Latinoamerica en numero de pruebas de Covid-19 aplicadas por habitantes La iguana TV


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Ein tieferer Einblick in die Infektions-Tests gegen das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 | heise online



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Zwar unterstehen diese Quellen dem Kreml, in den Gremien unserer Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sitzen aber ebenfalls die Vertreter der gewählten Parteien.



Die machen im ÖR aber nur einen Bruchteil der Mitglieder aus und in jedem Bundesland sind es eigene Rundfunkräte. Außerdem sind es halt Politiker aus allen gewählten Parteien (inkl. rechtsextremer AfD), und nicht ein Diktator und seine Marionetten alleine. 
Vielleicht einfach mal Fakten wahrnehmen.
Mitglieder des MDR-Rundfunkrates | MDR.DE


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein tieferer Einblick in die Infektions-Tests gegen das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 | heise online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was machts für einen Unterschied? Die sind alle auf Linie und Kritik gibts höchstens mal in der Comedy.

Verschwörung oder nicht, es kommt hier zu Informationszwecken rein:
https://asiatimes.com/2020/03/why-f...-jgdniEu3uP3XCGw6wruK5c51asFF9HV44j5VU2pRZdhI


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> ....


Könntest Du Dich mit Deinem Störfeuer jetzt bitte aus diesem wichtigen Thema zurückziehen? Es nervt.

Danke


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. März 2020)

Dein Postillon Spam ist das "Störfeuer". Wenn wir das lesen wollten, könnten wir dorthin navigieren.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

**zensiert**

In dem Heise-Artikel fällt noch ein interessanter Aspekt auf:


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ein-tieferer-Einblick-in-die-Infektions-Tests-gegen-Coronavirus-SARS-CoV-2-4691821.html?seite=4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eigentlich gibt es laut Sprecher des Bundesverbands der Laborärzte (BDL) 200 bis 300 Labore, die in der Lage sind Sars-CoV-2-Tests durchzuführen. So könnte man 20.000 bis 30.000 Tests täglich durchführen. Denn es ist kaum zu glauben: Da stehen zahlreiche gut ausgestattete PCR-Labore samt Medizinern und Assistenten mit viel Erfahrung mit schnellen, preiswerten Massentests herum, die ganz erheblich mithelfen könnten – aber nicht dürfen, handelt es sich doch um Veterinärmediziner ohne Zertifizierung für die Humanmedizin. Dabei werden doch die gleichen Verfahren, Reagenzien und Maschinen eingesetzt und selbst die Viren sind ähnlich. Da wäre nun auch mal die Politik gefordert: Noch ein Feld, auf dem sie schnelles und entschiedenes Handeln demonstrieren kann.
> 
> *[update]*
> 
> ...



Da fällt doch jeder  vom Glauben ab. Deutsche Verwaltungsbeamte, die von Vorschriften abweichen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. März 2020)

In den USA ist ein neuer Test zugelassen worden, der in 5 respektive 13 Minuten Ergebnisse liefern soll.

FDA Approves Major Breakthrough In Fight Against Coronavirus | The Daily Wire

* *zensiert**


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Die Ignore habe ich da schon lange drin. Aber manche Sachen muss man einfach richtigstellen, sonst glaubt den Müll wirklich noch jemand. 


Was mir vorhin noch eingefallen ist, weiß eigentlich jemand, wie so die Kapazitäten in den Analyse-Labors der LKAs aussehen?
Bei der normalen DNA-Analyse wird schließlich die selbe Technik verwendet, nur halt mit anderen Primern. 
Da könnte man doch sicher auch noch ein paar Corona-Tests machen.
Zumal sich durch die 1,5m Sicherheitsabstand die Zahl der aktuellen Sexualstraftaten deutlich reduziert haben sollte und damit Ressourcen ungenutzt sind.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was mir vorhin noch eingefallen ist, weiß eigentlich jemand, wie so die Kapazitäten in den Analyse-Labors der LKAs aussehen?



Ein paar 10.000 werden das sicher sein. Aber ob du so einfach auf Corona umschwenken kannst,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. März 2020)

Bald soll die Abrechnung mit China erfolgen. Wie die Aussehen soll, keine Ahnung. Aber hey, vielleicht einfach nichts mehr aus China kaufen 

Briten wollen Beziehungen zu China nach Corona ueberdenken - Blick

Bilder aus Wuhan:
https://abload.de/img/wuhan1oijq9.jpg
https://abload.de/img/wuhan2s3kw5.jpg
https://abload.de/img/wuhan35ekhp.jpg

Dieses Video wurde fälschlicherweise als Coronarazzia verbreitet. Tatsächlich handelt es sich allerdings um Hongkong, die Masken sind normal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jD_CMklm28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2020)

China und Russland haben das Virus besiegt.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2020)

Was sollen denn die Bilder aus Wuhan zeigen? Autofreie Straßen?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> China und Russland haben das Virus besiegt.



China und Russland haben den Virus aus der Öffentlichkeit verbannt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was sollen denn die Bilder aus Wuhan zeigen? Autofreie Straßen?


Eine Botschaft ist zu sehen. Die Bilder dort wechseln übrigens. Es werden Ärzte gezeigt und so weiter.


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2020)

China schickt Experten nach England: 

Chinese team and equipment arrive in UK to support virus fight - Chinadaily.com.cn

und hier sieht man wie in China die Wirtschaft schon wieder läuft, lange Schlangen vor den Krematorien! 

武漢で葬儀場に行列　ネットから相次ぎ削除｜日テレNEWS24


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Eure komischen Links klicke ich nicht an. Nachher fange ich mir noch einen ganz anderen Virus ein.

*Edit:* Wie doof manche sind...




> Auf einer Pressekonferenz zur sich ausbreitenden Coronavirus-Pandemie hat die belgische Premierministerin Sophie Wilmès noch einmal betont, wie wichtig das Einhalten der Regeln sei und insbesondere die sogenannten „Lockdown-Partys“ scharf kritisiert: „Leider haben einige Leute noch nicht verstanden, in welcher Situation wir uns befinden. Sie gefährden unsere Bemühungen, indem sie weiterhin Lockdown-Partys organisieren. Solche Partys sind verboten.“
> 
> Insbesondere Jugendliche kritisierte Wilmès. „Vielleicht fühlen sich viele junge Menschen nicht angesprochen. Wenn man jung ist, fühlt man sich unschlagbar. Aber von den Jugendlichen, die noch vor zwei Wochen in Cafés gefeiert haben, befinden sich einige heute auf der Intensivstation“, warnte die Premierministerin.



und Mr. "Larifari" Trump



> Trotz der sich zuspitzenden Coronavirus-Krise in den USA verzichtet Präsident Donald Trump vorerst auf eine weitreichende Abriegelung von Hotspots wie New York. "Eine Quarantäne wird nicht notwendig sein", schrieb Trump am Samstag (Ortszeit) auf Twitter und bezog sich damit auf zuvor geäußerte Überlegungen, besonders betroffene Landesteile unter Quarantäne zu stellen. Unterdessen überschritt die Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten in den USA die Marke von 2000, wie aus einer Aufstellung der renommierten Johns-Hopkins-Universität in Baltimore hervorging. Am frühen Sonntagmorgen lag die Zahl der nachgewiesenen Infektionen bei mehr als 120 000 und damit höher als in jedem anderen Land der Welt.


 Quelle:Coronavirus: RKI-Chef warnt: Deutsche Beatmungsplaetze koennten nicht ausreichen - FOCUS Online

Der spielt echt mit den Leben seiner Bevölkerung. Unfassbar!


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2020)

WIe China die Welt retten will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2020)

*Ich hab mal 1-2 Dutzend Beiträge wegen Spam/OT/BS ausgeblendet. Klärt eure persönlichen Probleme doch bitte per PN. Danke.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Verbreitung von Fakenews ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem und kein persönliches.


* Mit "persönliche Probleme" war nicht das Thema Fake-News gemeint.*


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2020)

Die Verbreitung von Fakenews ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem und kein persönliches.

EDIT:
Ich weiß,  Fakenews führen zur Abneigung gegenüber der Person die das postet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bourgeoisie/das klassische Bürgertum


 ist in der Philisophe eindeutig definiert:


> *Bourgeoisie* [bʊʁʒo̯a'ziː] (französisch für ‚Bürgertum‘) ist im Allgemeinen eine Bezeichnung des wohlhabenden Bürgertums oder im Marxismus die Bezeichnung der herrschenden sozialen Klasse der Gesellschaft, die der Klasse des Proletariats gegenübersteht und manchmal auch zur Abgrenzung gegenüber der (künstlerischen) Bohème verwendet wird.



Gut, viele haben weder Philosophie noch politische Bildung erhalten, was ich immer noch für einen großen Fehler unserer heutigen Bildung halte.
Meine Tochter mit erfolgreichem UNI-Abschluß (Master ) ist nicht in der Lage, einen Gesellschaft zu Klassifizieren anhand der Besitzverhältnisse.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Das mag eine grundlegendes Werk ÜBER den Kapitalismus sein, aber es ist kein definierendes Werk, an dem "Kapitalisten" ihr Handeln ausrichten.


 Die sozialistischen Philosophen sehen das ganz anders. 
Natürlich haben Kant, Hegel, Feuerbach und alle Vorarbeiter die Grundlagen geschaffen, aber so präzise wie Marx hat noch keiner bis dahin den Kapitalismus seziert.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Eigentlich versucht es sogar, das Gegenteil zu sein.


 Richtig.
Der Untertitel sagt alles: "Kritik der politischen Ökonomie".


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit wenig Erfolg,


Das würde ich nicht so sehen.
Der Weltsozialismus ist zwar Vergangenheit, bis auf wenige Rebellen, aber 70 Jahre lang war es die Gegenkraft zum Kapitalismus.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kapitalisten richten sich zwar nicht danach, machen aber trotzdem vieles so, wie es kritisiert wird )


 Wer hat schon Spaß an der Wahrheit?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne eine "Lehre des reinen Kapitalismus" kann und tut aber eben jeder eine eigene Definition dafür finden. Beim Sozialismus und Kommunismus ist das einfacher, weil sie nicht diffus entstanden und erst nachträglich anhand einer komplexen Realität als solche definiert worden sind, sondern als reine, eindeutige, niedergeschriebene Theorie einen exakt definierten Ursprung haben.


Deswegen muß man ja auch Lenin beachten, der den weiterentwickelten Imperialismus exakt beschrieben und den Sieg des Sozialismus nur in einem Land für möglich gehalten hat - nicht mit der Weltrevolution von Marx.

Komischerweise hat er Recht gehabt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwar gäbe es da im Prinzip auch mehrere, voneinander abweichende Definition, aber wenn mir hier einer aus dem Kopf eine nicht-marxistische samt ihrer Abweichungen von selbigem zitieren kann, bin ich verdammt beeindruckt.


 Die gibt es wohl nicht.
Exakter und prägnanter als Marx mit den Präzisierungen von Lenin kann man den Kapitalismus nicht erläutern.
Wenn doch, möge man es hier darlegen.

Der Grund der Abscheu vom Lesen der Leninschen Thesen ist die weit ausschweifende Redeweise Lenins.
Ohne Kenntnisse der Geschichte Rußlanda mit seinen Politikern und Rednern der späteren Bolschewiki und Menschewiki ist das nicht möglich.

Es wirkt immer langgezogen und ausscheifend, wie Lenin seinen Gegnern die Argumente entkräftet.
Man muß auch die Geschichte der Revolutionen 1905 und der Februarrevolution 1917 genau kennen, um ansatzweise zu verstehen, was Lenin meint.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist also kein Widerspruch zu mir, wenn du ebenfalls der Meinung bist, dass es im großen und ganzen "einen Sozialismus" gibt.


 Klar gibt es den.
Und die grobe Definition des Sozialismus  (gesellschaftliches Eigentum an PM) war und ist in allen Sozialistischen Ländern gleich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn weder das eine noch das andere herrscht in China praktisch und auch in der Theorie gibt es da nur Sozialismus, aber keinen Kommunismus.


Der Kommunismus ist definiert als Gesellschaft ohne Klassen und Schichten.
Alle haben gleiche Rechte und Pflichten, das PE an PM ist vollstädig dem Gesellschaftlichen Eigentum an PM gewichen.
Das Geld ist verschwunden.

Also ist auf der Enterprise und später immer noch der Kapitalismus im Weltall vorhanden ( goldgepreßtes Latinum, Credits u.s.w.).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diktatorische Einheitsparteien und ihre Machtapparate sind genauso wenig "sozialistisch", wie es gebackenes Brot "kapitalistisch" ist. Man trifft zwar beides oft zusammen an, aber es ist nicht Teil des Konzeptes.


Bei Marx steht da auch nichts, wohl aber in Ansätzen bei Lenin. 
Ohne die Geheimpolizei platzt der Sozialismus auf, wie eine Leberwust, weil die Massen dann nach besseren materiellen Lebensbedingungen, so wie im Westen vor der Haustür, schreien.

Mit dem Bewußtsein kann man nun mal keinen Farb-TV ersetzen.

Ich hab mich immer erschrocken, wie das bei den SED-Schulungen in den Köpfen saß.
Der Mensch war, ist und bleibt in erster Line materialistisch - bis auf ein paar ganz Verrückte.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2020)

Mal was anderes und mit einem Hinweis vorweg, da solche Vergleiche von beide Enden des emotionalen Spektrums gerne falsch verstanden werden: Das Virus und die Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung sind bitteschön ernst zu nehmen.
Das Folgende soll einerseits ein wenig Hoffnung geben und andererseits das Gefühl dafür schärfen, was man an "alltäglichen Krisen" nur allzu oft übersieht:

Die Erkrankung wurde zwar erst im Januar diesen Jahres exakt beschrieben, es ist jedoch davon auszugehen, dass der Infekt (in China) schon mindestens ab November umging. Bisher gibt es weltweit etwas über 30.000 Tote.

Die Grippesaison (Anfang Oktober bis Mitte Mai) 2017/2018 hat *allein in Deutschland* über 25.000 Leben gefordert.

Jedes Jahr sterben über 120.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an den Folgen des Rauchens.
Jedes Jahr sterben über 70.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an den Folgen übermäßigen Alkoholkonsums.
Jedes Jahr sterben über 50.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an einer Blutvergiftung / Sepsis. 
Jedes Jahr sterben über 10.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland, weil sie Krankenhauskeimen ausgesetzt waren.

Im Jahre 2019 gab es allein in Deutschland über 3000 Verkehrstote.
Im Jahre 2019 kamen über 400 Menschen allein in Deutschland durch Ertrinken ums Leben.

Sprechen diese Zahlen nicht dafür, die Corona-Krise trotz ihrer Schrecken eher als Herausforderung zu sehen, die sich meistern lässt, wenn wir einmal überlegen, was nicht nur der bundesdeutsche Alltag an (nur allzu oft vermeidbaren) Opfern fordert?
Und falls jemandem dieser Maßstab zu klein ist:

Während der Minute, die ihr gebraucht habt, um diese Sätze zu lesen, sind weltweit mindestens 15 Menschen verhungert. Und selbst wenn in der selben Minute 15 oder noch mehr Menschen an Covid-19 verstorben sein sollten, wäre es dennoch nur ein isoliertes Ereignis, während Hunger *ständig* tötet. Auch nach der Corona-Krise, wie auch immer diese enden wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr sterben über 120.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an den Folgen des Rauchens.
> Jedes Jahr sterben über 70.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an den Folgen übermäßigen Alkoholkonsums.
> Jedes Jahr sterben über 50.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an einer Blutvergiftung / Sepsis.
> Jedes Jahr sterben über 10.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland, weil sie Krankenhauskeimen ausgesetzt waren.



Und das ist alles im Gesundheitsystem etablierter Standard und der Betriebspunkt desselben. Wenn du da jetzt noch 100.000 Coronatote (ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen) DAZU rechnest wars das mit der Versorgung. Und dann kannste auch deine Raucher, Alkohol, Sepsis und sonstigen Toten nochmal verdoppeln.

Immer diese Unsinnsargumente die aktruelle pandemie mit irgendwelchen anderen Krankheits-/Todeszahlen zu vergleichen. Das ist genauso sinnvoll wie zu sagen "x tote Autofahrer pro Jahr sind nicht schlimm, schau mal, jedes Jahr sterben y Motorradfahrer und verhungern tun sowieso noch viel mehr". Schön, das eine hat mit dem anderen nur absolut NIX zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Während der Minute, die ihr gebraucht habt, um diese Sätze zu lesen, sind weltweit mindestens 15 Menschen verhungert. Und selbst wenn in der selben Minute 15 oder noch mehr Menschen an Covid-19 verstorben sein sollten, wäre es dennoch nur ein isoliertes Ereignis, während Hunger *ständig* tötet. Auch nach der Corona-Krise, wie auch immer diese enden wird.


Es stimmt zwar das viele Menschen auch durch anderen Krankheiten und Folgen sterben, über Corona kann man jetzt noch gar nicht soviel sagen.
Wohl nur das es ohne die Gegenmaßnahmen deutlich schlimmer wäre.
Und "isoliert" würde ich diese Pandemie nicht betrachten. Vor allem wenn sich nahezu alle Experten einig sind, dass diese uns noch länger beschäftigen wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn sich nahezu alle Experten einig sind, das diese uns noch länger beschäftigen wird.



Um eine Größenordnung zu nennen: Die Ausnahmegesetze der BRD die Zahlungsausfälle und sowas regeln sind gültig bis 30. Juni 2022. Wir reden hier von Jahren, nicht Wochen.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Und was auch klar ist: es wird nicht die letzte Pandemie gewesen sein!

Aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus, wenn wir diese überstanden haben, dass man daraus gelernt hat und dann deutlich besser vorbereitet ist.


----------



## hotfirefox (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus, wenn wir diese überstanden haben, dass man daraus gelernt hat und dann deutlich besser vorbereitet ist.



Das dachte  man bei der letzten Wirtschaftskrise auch und viele Dinge sind im Nachhinein nicht angegangen worden.

Okay der Vergleich hinkt etwas aber du wirst sehen, es wird hier genau so kommen. 
Warum wohl? Weil es bestimmten Gruppen am Ende zu teuer ist.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Das dachte  man bei der letzten Wirtschaftskrise auch und viele Dinge sind im Nachhinein nicht angegangen worden.
> 
> Okay der Vergleich hinkt etwas aber du wirst sehen, es wird hier genau so kommen.
> Warum wohl? Weil es bestimmten Gruppen am Ende zu teuer ist.


Dazu habe ich gerade auch einen interessanten Artikel gefunden:Corona-Krise: Droht eine Revolution der Mittelschicht? - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immer diese Unsinnsargumente die aktruelle pandemie mit irgendwelchen anderen Krankheits-/Todeszahlen zu vergleichen. Das ist genauso sinnvoll wie zu sagen "x tote Autofahrer pro Jahr sind nicht schlimm, schau mal, jedes Jahr sterben y Motorradfahrer und verhungern tun sowieso noch viel mehr". Schön, das eine hat mit dem anderen nur absolut NIX zu tun.



Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden und den ersten Absatz offenbar komplett ignoriert.

Ich schrieb explizit, dass die augenblickliche Situation eine Herausforderung ist und dass es mir darum geht aufzuzeigen, dass bei all der Bestürzung, die sich gerade ausbreitet, der Bezug dazu verloren geht, welche Risiken das Leben *ständig* mit sich bringt. Und dass bei aller Betroffenheit bezüglich derjenigen, die es besonders hart treffen wird ein wenig untergeht, dass es *ständig* Leuten dreckig geht, ohne dass allzu vielen Leuten bewusst wird, wenn sie nicht zufällig gerade selbst aus ihrer Gemütlichkeit gerissen werden und sich selbst den Risiken ausgesetzt sehen, denen andere *ständig* ausgesetzt sind.

Und während man die allgemeine medizinische oder ganz allgemeine ökonomische Belastungen durchaus mit der zusätzlichen Belastung durch eine Pandemie addieren kann, funktioniert das bei den sonstigen Risiken nicht: SARS-COV-2 hat nämlich beispielsweise keine Auswirkung darauf, wie viele Menschen an einer Sepsis sterben. Null.

Bei der jetzigen Zahl an Neuinfektionen (die derzeit zu beobachtende Rückgang *nicht* eingerechnet) werden wir in der Jahresendabrechnung feststellen, dass SARS-COV-2 in Deutschland weniger Opfer gefordert hat als Rauchen, Saufen, Sepsis, mangelnde Hygiene in medizinischen Einrichtungen, höchstwahrscheinlich weniger Opfer als Fahrlässigkeit im Straßenverkehr und mit ganz viel Glück sogar weniger als durch Badeunfälle.

Der Knackpunkt ist das mangelnde Bewusstsein der Bevölkerung für Gefahren, die sie beeinflussen können. Deshalb haben jetzt auch so Wenige ein Bewusstsein für die Einhaltung spezifischer Verhaltensregeln in der Corona-Krise, *obwohl* sie sich der Krise und der möglichen Folgen selbst absolut bewusst sind. Und das darf man durchaus merkwürdig finden.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei der jetzigen Zahl an Neuinfektionen (die derzeit zu beobachtende Rückgang *nicht* eingerechnet) werden wir in der Jahresendabrechnung feststellen, dass SARS-COV-2 in Deutschland weniger Opfer gefordert hat als Rauchen, Saufen, Sepsis, mangelnde Hygiene in medizinischen Einrichtungen, höchstwahrscheinlich weniger Opfer als Fahrlässigkeit im Straßenverkehr und mit ganz viel Glück sogar weniger als durch Badeunfälle.


Das wird sich noch zeigen.

Und das man jetzt schon einen Rückgang beobachten kann ist mir neu. Die letzten Tage sind die Zahlen immer weiter angestiegen.
Zumindest ist es dass, was ich anhand der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Medien beurteilen kann.


----------



## Downsampler (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich gerade auch einen interessanten Artikel gefunden:Corona-Krise: Droht eine Revolution der Mittelschicht? - DER SPIEGEL



Es wird das Proletariat ohne Kohle rabiat.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das man jetzt schon einen Rückgang beobachten kann ist mir neu. Die letzten Tage sind die Zahlen immer weiter angestiegen.
> Zumindest ist es dass, was ich anhand der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Medien beurteilen kann.



Wenn eine Verdopplung der Zahl der Neuansteckungen nicht mehr alle 5,5 Tage, sondern alle 4,8 Tage stattfindet, ist das ein deutlicher Rückgang. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass wir hier von einem Prozess mit exponentielles Wachstum reden, da mehr Infizierte natürlich noch mehr Leute infizieren können.

Jede Nachkommenstelle bringt uns zu dem Punkt, an dem unser Gesundheitssystem die Folgen der Ausbreitung so souverän beherrschen kann, wie es das bereits mit anderen Infekten schafft.

Auch hier gilt übrigens, dass man die Mehrbelastung durch Covid-19 nicht einfach pauschal addieren darf, da die Behandlungskapazitäten für Intensivpatienten mit Atemwegserkrankungen nicht komplett deckungsgleich mit denen sind, die man für Patienten mit andere potenziell tödlichen, epidemisch auftretenden Krankheiten benötigt.
Was sich jedoch auf jeden Fall addiert, ist die Last auf Pflegepersonal, das seine begrenzte Kapazität auf alle Stationen aufteilen muss, egal mit was die Erkrankten dort aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn eine Verdopplung der Zahl der Neuansteckungen nicht mehr alle 5,5 Tage, sondern alle 4,8 Tage stattfindet, ist das ein deutlicher Rückgang.


Zahlen vertauscht? Wenn die Anzahl der Tage von 5,5 auf 4,8 sinkt, bei denen eine Verdoppelung stattfindet, bringt das einen größeren Anstieg der Neuerkrankungen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein paar 10.000 werden das sicher sein. Aber ob du so einfach auf Corona umschwenken kannst,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Sollte kein Problem sein. man brauch wie gesagt nur andere Primer und die werden, wie der auch der Heise-Artikel erklärt von Biotech-Unternehmen als Set vertrieben. 
z.b. Der Optimale Primer Fuer Jeden PCR & qPCR Assay | eurofinsgenomics.eu


Das Set für die DNA-Analyse enthält insgesamt sogar deutlich mehr Primer, da deutlich mehr Marker benötigt werden. 

DNA-Identifizierungsmuster in der Strafverfolgung - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
Hier sind die STRs zu finden, die in Deutschland verwendet werden:
https://www.biospektrum.de/blatt/d_bs_pdf&_id=973596
Wie so oft, werden in anderen Ländern, wie in den USA (FBI) und bei Interpol andere STRs als Marker verwendet. 
FBI: Combined DNA Index System - Wikipedia (CODIS)
Interpol: http://www.datenschmutz.de/li/docs/2001-interpol-DNA-handbuch.pdf (ISSOL)

Wir hatten das ganze ja zumindest theoretisch im Studium gehabt.


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2020)

Wenn ich immer "Vorbereitung" lese und "besser vorbereiten", dann könnte ich kotzen. Keine Regierung und kein Staat der Welt kann hell sehen oder sich auf alle Eventualitäten voll umfänglich vorbereiten. Deutschland war und ist eigentlich ziemlich gut vorbereitet, natürlich würde etwas mehr Geld für den Katastrophenschutz und die Gesundheitssysteme durchaus Sinn machen, aber am Ende ist das auch keine Garantie für irgendetwas. 

Und wenn hier vom Kommunismus schwadroniert wird, dann gehe ich mal davon aus dass die nordkoreanische Lösung wohl goutiert wird. Aber naja, wir haben ja ihn China gesehen wie toll autoritäre Systeme mit solchen Krisen umgehen. Ausnahmsweise muss man imho mal sagen, dass hier in Deuthschland viel gar nicht so falsch gelaufen ist. Selbst die Idee Staatsschulden zu reduzieren und nicht das Geld in Sozialleistungen zu pumpen, scheint plötzlich gar keine so doofe Idee gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Lotto (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mal was anderes und mit einem Hinweis vorweg, da solche Vergleiche von beide Enden des emotionalen Spektrums gerne falsch verstanden werden: Das Virus und die Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung sind bitteschön ernst zu nehmen.
> Das Folgende soll einerseits ein wenig Hoffnung geben und andererseits das Gefühl dafür schärfen, was man an "alltäglichen Krisen" nur allzu oft übersieht:
> 
> Die Erkrankung wurde zwar erst im Januar diesen Jahres exakt beschrieben, es ist jedoch davon auszugehen, dass der Infekt (in China) schon mindestens ab November umging. Bisher gibt es weltweit etwas über 30.000 Tote.
> ...



Immer wenn solche Zahlen in der heutigen Zeit aufgezählt werden sollte man bitte nicht vergessen, dass wir erstens noch ganz am Anfang der Durchseuchung stehen und zweitens durch bisherige Maßnahmen hoffentlich demnächst eine Abflachung der Infektionen zu vermelden ist.
Jeder kann die jetzigen Zahlen auf 70% der Gesamtbevölkerung hochrechnen und dann noch einbeziehen, dass die Todesrate deutlich steigen wird sobald die Itensivkapazitäten überschritten werden (was nur eine Frage der Zeit sein wird).
Wenn tatsächlich nie die Kapazität überschritten wird, wenn also jeder der dies benötigt künstlich beatmet werden kann, würden wir alleine mit den jetzigen Todeszahlen dann bei ca. 400.000 Toten landen. Da diese aber mit Sicherheit überschritten wird wird die Opferzahl eher siebenstellig. Das einzige was dies verhindern kann wäre ein Impfstoff oder ein weltweiter kompletter vollständiger Lockdown.

So und jetzt erinnern wir uns nochmal wie oft und wie vehemmend die Sau "Tempolimit" in den letzten 12 Monaten durchs Dorf getrieben wurde, weil dies angeblich ca. 100 Tote weniger auf deutschen Autobahnen bedeuten würde. Ich denke die Relation sollte langsam klar werden.

"Interessant" wird es halt Mitte April. Sollte bis dahin der Anstieg abgeflacht sein, kann die Lockerung der Maßnahmen wieder zum genauen Gegenteil führen. Andererseits kann aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht eine Lockerung auch nicht ewig aufgeschoben werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn eine Verdopplung der Zahl der Neuansteckungen nicht mehr alle 5,5 Tage, sondern alle 4,8 Tage stattfindet, ist das ein deutlicher Rückgang. .


Das ist aber im Endeffekt völlig egal. Da geht es nur um ein paar Tage Unterschied. Wir müssen es schaffen, den Exponenten der täglichen Ausbreitung so nahe wie möglich gen 1 zu bringen, also dahin, dass jeder Infizierte maximal einen weiteren ansteckt. Desweiteren  machen mir die Schmiereninfektionen sorgen. Noch scheinen Sie untergeordnet zu sein, dieses Virus ist jedes ziemlich stabil und wenn erst einmalk eine genügende Anzahl von Menschen erkrankt ist und damit ausreichende viele Viren überall herum fliegen, hat niemand mehr eine Option, sich zu schützen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr sterben über 120.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an den Folgen des Rauchens.
> Jedes Jahr sterben über 70.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an den Folgen übermäßigen Alkoholkonsums.
> Jedes Jahr sterben über 50.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland an einer Blutvergiftung / Sepsis.
> Jedes Jahr sterben über 10.000 Menschen allein in Deutschland, weil sie Krankenhauskeimen ausgesetzt waren.
> ...


Gegen alle diese Punkte kann man sich leicht schützen. Gegen ein Virus kannst DSu Dich ab einem bestimmten Punkt nur noch mit völliger Isolation in ansonsten unbewohnten Regionen schützern, und selbst da kann man belastet werden, weil Bakterien und Virn durch Wind selbst über ganze Kontinente getragen werden.

_"... Ein Team aus spanischen, kanadischen und amerikanischen Wissenschaftlern  hat entdeckt, dass Viren und Bakterien auf Staubpartikeln, vor allem  Wüstensand, oder organischen Teilchen aus den Meeresdunst in die Höhe  bis in die Troposhäre unterhalb der Stratosphäre emporgetragen werden. ...
Nach Auswertungen ergab sich, dass jeden Tag Dutzende von Millionen  Bakterien und Milliarden Viren auf einen einzigen Quadratmeter  herabregnen. ..."_
Milliarden von Viren fallen jeden Tag aus dem Himmel auf einen Quadratmeter | Telepolis


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> weil Bakterien und Virn durch Wind selbst über ganze Kontinente getragen werden.


Das hatten wir schon:
Jetstream – Wikipedia.

Aber einige hier können / wollen ja nicht lesen ... .


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Während der Minute, die ihr gebraucht habt, um diese Sätze zu lesen, sind weltweit mindestens 15 Menschen verhungert. Und selbst wenn in der selben Minute 15 oder noch mehr Menschen an Covid-19 verstorben sein sollten, wäre es dennoch nur ein isoliertes Ereignis, während Hunger *ständig* tötet. Auch nach der Corona-Krise, wie auch immer diese enden wird.





RyzA schrieb:


> Und "isoliert" würde ich diese Pandemie nicht betrachten. Vor allem wenn sich nahezu alle Experten einig sind, dass diese uns noch länger beschäftigen wird.



Zumal es da Zusammenhänge gibt: 
Heuschrecken in Kenia: "Vergesst auch diese Plage nicht" | tagesschau.de
Coronavirus in Indien: "Wir haben nichts zu essen und kein Geld" | tagesschau.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und wenn hier vom Kommunismus schwadroniert wird, dann gehe ich mal davon aus dass die nordkoreanische Lösung wohl goutiert wird. Aber naja, wir haben ja ihn China gesehen wie toll autoritäre Systeme mit sochlen Krisen umgehen.



Was ist denn das für ein Strohmann-Argument? Das ist, als würde man jedem Befürworter des Kapitalismus unterstellen, den Nationalsozialismus voll knorke zu finden. 

Aha, haben wir?


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/corona-grippevergleich-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich dieses neuartige Virus ungehindert ausbreiten, könnten sich nach Schätzungen von Experten in relativ kurzer Zeit zwei Drittel der Bevölkerung infizieren. Das wären in Deutschland weit mehr als 50 Millionen Menschen.
> 
> Auswertungen aus anderen Ländern zeigen: Bei 80 Prozent der Infizierten verläuft Covid19 relativ leicht, bei rund 15 Prozent schwer und bei weiteren fünf Prozent kritisch. Das heißt: In einem solchen Szenario könnte es mehr als acht Millionen Erkrankte mit schweren und weitere 2,5 Millionen mit kritischen Verläufen geben - und damit mutmaßlich Hunderttausende Todesopfer. Die Krankenhäuser könnten die Versorgung nicht mehr garantieren, was die Sterberate weiter steigen ließe.



Corona-Pandemie: Weniger gefaehrlich als die Grippe? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich immer "Vorbereitung" lese und "besser vorbereiten", dann könnte ich kotzen. Keine Regierung und kein Staat der Welt kann hell sehen oder sich auf alle Eventualitäten voll umfänglich vorbereiten. Deutschland war und ist eigentlich ziemlich gut vorbereitet, natürlich würde etwas mehr Geld für den Katastrophenschutz und die Gesundheitssysteme durchaus Sinn machen, aber am Ende ist das auch keine Garantie für irgendetwas.


Ich meine damit nur die Zeit ab Februar. Da haben wir eine handvoll nennen wir es ungeschickter Entscheidungen getroffen. Und dass so eine Art Pandemie wieder kommen wird, war auch klar, die Frage war nicht ob, sondern wann. Der Mensch mit seinen 8 Milliarden Individuen ist für Viren und Bakterien der ideale Partner.



seahawk schrieb:


> Und wenn hier vom Kommunismus schwadroniert wird...


Sehe ich den positiven Effekt, dass sich jeder um die Grenzen des Neokapitalimus Gedanken macht und mit viel Glück die soziale Marktwirtschaft wieder weltweit mehr in der Vordergrund gerückt wird. Schau Dir die USA an. Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall. Reiner "Kommunismus" und es hilft.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Zum Thema China:

*China warnt vor möglicher zweiter Infektionswelle*

_10:25 Uhr_
China warnt vor einer möglichen zweiten Infektionswelle. 693 Fälle insgesamt seien bisher auf Reisende aus dem Ausland zurückzuführen, sagte ein Sprecher der Gesundheitsbehörde. Das erhöhe das Risiko einer zweiten Infektionswelle. China meldete am Samstag 45 neue Fälle, bis auf einen gingen alle auf Reisende aus dem Ausland zurück.


Eine richtige Schlappe für Bolsonaro:
*Brasilianisches Gericht kippt Regierungskampagne gegen Einschränkungen*

_08:55 Uhr_
Ein brasilianisches Gericht hat es der Regierung des rechtsradikalen Präsidenten Jair Bolsonaro untersagt, Empfehlungen gegen Ausgangsbeschränkungen aufgrund des Coronavirus zu verbreiten. Die Richter in Rio de Janeiro ordneten die Einstellung der Regierungskampagne "Brasilien darf nicht stillstehen" an. Die Richter ordneten zudem an, dass Regierungsvertreter und mit ihnen in Verbindung stehende Menschen es unterlassen müssen, Informationen zum Coronavirus ohne wissenschaftliche Grundlage zu verbreiten oder "agitatorisch" einzusetzen.
Trotz steigender Infektionszahlen in Brasilien lehnt Bolsonaro strenge Eindämmungsmaßnahmen gegen das neuartige Coronavirus ab. Der Präsident und sein Sohn hatten zudem auf Facebook Videos von Aktivisten geteilt, die sich für eine Wiedereröffnung von Geschäften und Schulen einsetzen.


Update: Gegen Ausgangssperren agitiert: Twitter sperrt Tweets von Brasiliens Praesident | heise online


*Scholz kündigt Steuerfreiheit für Corona-Prämien bis 1500 Euro an*

_07:42 Uhr_
Bundesfinanzminister Olaf Scholz hat angekündigt, in der Corona-Krise Bonuszahlungen für Arbeitnehmer bis 1500 Euro steuerfrei zu stellen. "Viele Arbeitgeber haben bereits angekündigt, ihren Beschäftigten einen Bonus zahlen zu wollen. Als Bundesfinanzminister werde ich am Montag die Anweisung erlassen, dass ein solcher Bonus bis 1500 Euro komplett steuerfrei sein wird", sagte Scholz in der "Bild am Sonntag".
Viele Arbeitnehmer seien täglich unter erschwerten Bedingungen im Einsatz, "als Pflegekraft, an der Supermarktkasse, als Krankenhausarzt, hinterm Lkw-Lenkrad. Dieses Engagement sollten wir honorieren", sagte der SPD-Politiker weiter.
Der Handelsverband Deutschland hatte eine Steuerfreistellung von Sonderzahlungen für Mitarbeiter gefordert, auch Union und SPD im Bundestag hatten sich dafür ausgesprochen.



Weiß jemand, wie es da mit den Überstunden aussieht? Zählt eine Auszahlung der wegen Corona gemachten Überstunden da auch darunter?
Für Rentner wurde die Grenze ja schon deutlich angehoben: Corona-Hilfe: Hinzuverdienstgrenze fuer Rentner erhoeht | MZ.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Gedanken zum Ende des Versuchs der Herdenimunität.
Das wir jetzt teuer. Da droht das komplette wirtschaftliche Herunterfahren-

_".... Eine solche Strategie der Herdenimmunität lehnt die WHO ab, da das Virus  dafür zu unbekannt sei, und forderte deshalb dazu auf, nach dem Vorbild  asiatischer Staaten alle Anstrengungen darauf zu konzentrieren, die  Ausbreitung der Infektion schnell und kraftvoll zu unterdrücken, und  zwar mit Maßnahmen der räumlichen Distanzierung, gekoppelt mit rigorosem  Testen, der konsequenten Rückverfolgung von Kontaktpersonen (contact  tracing) sowie dem Behandeln und Isolieren von Erkrankten.... "_
Coronakrise: Abkehr vom "deutschen Sonderweg" | Telepolis


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Strohmann-Argument? Das ist, als würde man jedem Befürworter des Kapitalismus unterstellen, den Nationalsozialismus voll knorke zu finden.
> 
> Aha, haben wir?





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bei Marx steht da auch nichts, wohl aber in Ansätzen bei Lenin.
> Ohne die Geheimpolizei platzt der Sozialismus auf, wie eine Leberwust,  weil die Massen dann nach besseren materiellen Lebensbedingungen, so wie  im Westen vor der Haustür, schreien.
> 
> Mit dem Bewußtsein kann man nun mal keinen Farb-TV ersetzen.
> ...



Ist nicht von mir, aber im Vergleich kann ich viele nicht kommunistische Staaten benennen, die nicht nationalsozialistisch sind. Kannst Du auch viele kommunistische Staaten benennen, die nicht autoritär waren? 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sehe ich den positiven Effekt, dass sich jeder um die Grenzen des  Neokapitalimus Gedanken macht und mit viel Glück die soziale  Marktwirtschaft wieder weltweit mehr in der Vordergrund gerückt wird.  Schau Dir die USA an. Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall. Reiner  "Kommunismus" und es hilft.



Gut wenn wir die USA nur noch als schlechtes Beispiel für eine moderne Gesellschaft verstehen, dann hat das sicherlich geholfen. Im Endeffekt sind die ja auch in vielen Dingen eine evanglisch radikale Gesellschaft.  Wer glaubt, dass die Antworten für heutige Probleme in alten Büchern stehen, dem darf man sowieso nicht trauen, das gilt für die Bibel, den Koran, das Kapital, "mein Kampf", usw. in gleicher Weise.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist nicht von mir, aber im Vergleich kann ich viele nicht kommunistische Staaten benennen, die nicht nationalsozialistisch sind.


Es gibt überhaupt keinen kommunistischen Staat auf der Erde.
Klassen und Schichten sind überall noch vorhanden, ebenso wie das Geld.
Und Faschismus und Sozialismus haben wohl ganz andere Grundlagen.
Beide sind Diktaturen, das stimmt.


seahawk schrieb:


> Gut wenn wir die USA nur noch als schlechtes Beispiel für eine moderne Gesellschaft verstehen, dann hat das sicherlich geholfen.


 Und das ist nicht so?


seahawk schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt sind die ja auch in vielen Dingen eine evanglisch radikale Gesellschaft.


 Die Mehrzahl der gläubigen Deutschen ist aber katholisch.
Wäre unser Land radikal, gäbe es diesen Thread nicht.


seahawk schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass die Antworten für heutige Probleme in alten Büchern stehen, dem darf man sowieso nicht trauen, das gilt für die Bibel, den Koran, das Kapital, "mein Kampf", usw. in gleicher Weise.


Es geht um Grundlagen.
Die fehlen hier massiv.

Und ich lese öfter mal den Aufbau des Bipolar- und MOS-Transistors in alten Büchern (HF-Handbuch, Richter, Fischer, Jakubaschk, Köhler) durch, der stimmt immer noch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist nicht von mir, aber im Vergleich kann ich viele nicht kommunistische Staaten benennen, die nicht nationalsozialistisch sind. Kannst Du auch viele kommunistische Staaten benennen, die nicht autoritär waren?


Du sprachst von Nordkorea, was selbst in der Riege der früheren und heutigen realsozialistischen Staaten eine ziemliche Exotenrolle einnimmt. Die Unterstützung von deren ganz konkretem System hast du allen unterstellt, die sich nicht negativ gegenüber einem abstrakten Kommunismus geäußert haben. Jetzt weichst du aus und wirfst stattdessen den in seiner Pauschalität unglaublich schwammigen Begriff "autoritär" in die Runde, als wäre dieser deckungsgleich mit "Nordkorea". Das ist keine logische Argumentation.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. März 2020)

Und wieder eine Woche geschafft, ohne (zumindest symptomatisch ersichtlich) infiziert worden zu sein. 
Way to go.

Ich hoffe, in spätestens 52 Wochen gibt es endlich eine Impfung und dann hat das Eremitendasein ein Ende.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zahlen vertauscht? Wenn die Anzahl der Tage von 5,5 auf 4,8 sinkt, bei denen eine Verdoppelung stattfindet, bringt das einen größeren Anstieg der Neuerkrankungen.



Allerdings vertauscht. Während ich das hier schreibe, muss ich mich um einem lebhaften Fünfjährigen mit einsetzendem Lagerkoller kümmern.  



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist aber im Endeffekt völlig egal. Da geht es nur um ein paar Tage Unterschied.



Rechnen wir doch mal:

Wenn sich die Zahl von derzeit über 57.000 (bekannten) Infizierten alle vier Tage verdoppelt, haben wir Ende April 14.592.000 Infizierte und davon 5%, also 729.600 Intensivfälle.

Wenn sich die Zahl von derzeit über 57.000 (bekannten) Infizierten alle fünf Tage verdoppelt, haben wir Ende April 3.648.000 Infizierte und davon 5%, also 182.400 Intensivfälle.

Und wenn unser Gesundheitssystem bis Ende April über ein halbe Million Intensivfälle weniger verkraften muss, ist das gewiss nicht egal, oder?  



> Gegen alle diese Punkte kann man sich leicht schützen.



Kann man. Macht man aber nicht.
Das ist doch genau mein Argument.

Übrigens kannst du zwar mit dem Rauchen aufhören, in Maßen trinken, dich impfen lassen und aufpassen, wenn du Baden gehst, aber du kannst dich beispielsweise nur begrenzt dagegen schützen, durch Fahrlässigkeit Anderer zum Opfer eines Verkehrsunfalls zu werden.
Das ist eine starke Parallele zur der Fahrlässigkeit gewisser Mitmenschen hinsichtlich der Präventionsmaßnahmen gegen die Ausbreitung von SARS-COV-2, durch die sie nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch Andere gefährden.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Mehrzahl der gläubigen Deutschen ist aber katholisch.
> Wäre unser Land radikal, gäbe es diesen Thread nicht.



Kurzer Hinweis, weil da Einiges durcheinander geht: Die Evangelikalen sind auch nur eine Splitterguppe des Protestantismus und die radikalen Evangelikalen wiederum eine Splittergruppe dieser. Fundamentalistische Züge kann man allerdings in jeder Konfession und/oder Freikirche finden. In den USA (und nicht nur dort) geht allerdings die Religionsfreiheit (wie auch die Redefreiheit) so weit, dass auch sehr extreme Strömungen erst einmal toleriert werden und ihre Prediger ungestraft Gift von der Kanzel spritzen dürfen.
Katholiken fallen auch dort weniger auf, weil sie durch die vom Vatikan ausgehende Staatsräson moderiert werden. Wenn ein evangelikaler Prediger verbal austickt, bremst das niemand und egal wie bekloppt er ist, er findet immer ein paar Leute, die ihm folgen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. März 2020)

Geschaeft mit Schutzkleidung: "Jeder versucht, sich zu bereichern" | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2020)

Aus Deutschland nach Afrika importiert...

23.03.2020





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zowDyQmE0_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




28.03.2020 (sind nur ein paar Minuten am Anfang, wo Heino über Corona spricht).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVqsGR_gmDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. März 2020)

Was machen eigentlich jetzt die Ganzen Neoliberalen  `?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich jetzt die Ganzen Neoliberalen  `?



Die fordern, dass man an die Wirtschaft denkt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2020)

Man muss jetzt einfach konsequent enteignen und zu Vorkrisenzeiten entschädigen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt einfach konsequent enteignen und zu Vorkrisenzeiten entschädigen.



Da kommt eher Firmenbeteiligung


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt einfach konsequent enteignen und zu Vorkrisenzeiten entschädigen.



Du willst doch nur ans Klopapier ran kommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. März 2020)

Sozialstaat ade nach der Corona Krise  ?

da werden bestimmt Einsparungen und Leistungskürzungen kommen, die kohle muss wieder rein


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> da werden bestimmt Einsparungen und Leistungskürzungen kommen, die kohle muss wieder rein



Rente mit 75 bei 35% incoming.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Rente mit 75 bei 35% incoming.



neee   
YouTube


----------



## muadib (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Könntest Du Dich mit Deinem Störfeuer jetzt bitte aus diesem wichtigen Thema zurückziehen? Es nervt.
> 
> Danke



Ich habe gerade die Funktion "Benutzer ignorieren" in den Kontoeinstellungen entdeckt. Wie praktisch.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Geschaeft mit Schutzkleidung: "Jeder versucht, sich zu bereichern" | tagesschau.de



Alleine mein Konsum an billigen Waren und Ressourcen dürfte schon zum Ableben von diversen Menschen beigetragen haben.

Ich käme mir daher verlogen vor, wenn ich mich im gleichen Atemzug darüber aufregen würde, dass Menschen sich das gleiche kapitalistische Prinzip, von dem ich profitiere, zu nutze machen und solche Schutzausrüstung gewinnbringend verkaufen. 

Wahrscheinlich regen sich viele darüber auf, weil sie merken, dass Profit um jeden Preis nicht nur für andere, sondern auch für sie selbst tödlich enden kann. Da kann ich nur hoffen das diese Krise auch etwas positives hat und die Menschen dazu zwingt umzudenken.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sozialstaat ade nach der Corona Krise  ?
> 
> da werden bestimmt Einsparungen und Leistungskürzungen kommen, die kohle muss wieder rein


Dann gibt es noch einen Bürgerkrieg hinterher.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Alleine mein Konsum an billigen Waren und Ressourcen dürfte schon zum Ableben von diversen Menschen beigetragen haben.
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob du ein einzelner Konsument bist, der sich ja nur von den Angeboten auf dem Markt leiten lassen kann und dann seine individuell abgewogenen Kaufentscheidungen trifft, oder ob du ein aktiver Akteur und Anbieter auf dem Markt bist, der sich an der bestehenden Situation und der Panik anderer Menschen bereichert. Krisengewinnlern gehören die Hammelbeine langgezogen. Ob wir da vom Multimilliarden-Konzern reden oder von der kleinen gierigen Pottsau bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Funktion "Benutzer ignorieren" in den Kontoeinstellungen entdeckt. Wie praktisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geht auch um Stationäre und Ambulante Pflege die  ende  in der Lieferkette sind und leer auskommen und dann Wucherpreise bezahlen müssen, habe ich paar Seite schon darüber geschrieben. 

Und die sind halt  unser Größte schwachstelle, dort stirbt dann nicht einer..sondern mind 1 dutzend

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...navirus-jetzt-gehts-los-308.html#post10255426


----------



## muadib (29. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob du ein einzelner Konsument bist, der sich ja nur von den Angeboten auf dem Markt leiten lassen kann und dann seine individuell abgewogenen Kaufentscheidungen trifft, oder ob du ein aktiver Akteur und Anbieter auf dem Markt bist, der sich an der bestehenden Situation und der Panik anderer Menschen bereichert. Krisengewinnlern gehören die Hammelbeine langgezogen. Ob wir da vom Multimilliarden-Konzern reden oder von der kleinen gierigen Pottsau bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.



Meiner Meinung nach macht man es sich damit zu einfach. Sicher, wenn ich Produkte kaufe, die ich wirklich zum Leben brauche, kann man sagen, dass man keine Wahl hat. Man muss sich aber nur mal in der eigenen Wohnung umsehen und fragen: Wieviele der Sachen die ich habe brauche ich zum leben?

Der erste Schritt wäre daher, bevor man etwas kaufen will, sich zu fragen: Brauche ich das wirklich und wenn ja, kann ich das auch gebraucht kaufen?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Geht auch um Stationäre und Ambulante Pflege  die  ende  in der Lieferkette sind und leer auskommen und dann  Wucherpreise bezahlen müssen, habe ich paar Seite schon darüber  geschrieben.
> 
> Und die sind halt  unser Größte schwachstelle, dort stirbt dann nicht einer..sondern mind 1 dutzend
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...navirus-jetzt-gehts-los-308.html#post10255426




Wenn ich die Heizung aufdrehe verbrauche ich Ressourcen, um die seit Jahrzenten Kriegen geführt werden und Millionen Leben gekostet haben. 
Wenn ich ein Kleidungsstück kaufe, muss ich davon aussgehen, dass dieses in Fabriken produziert wird, die jederzeit einstürzen können und dadurch hunderte von Menschen das Leben kosten, wie es schon mehrfach geschehen ist.
Wenn ich ein elektronisches Gerät kaufe, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass dies in einem chinesischen Straflager produziert wurde, das mit deutschen KZs des 20. Jahrhunderts mehr gemeinsam hat, als das was wir unter einem Gefangenenlager verstehen.
Wenn ich Waren mit Palmöl kaufe, z.B. Waschmittel, weiß ich, dass dafür Regenwald abgeholzt wird und die dortigen Bewohner vertrieben und ermordet wurden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Der erste Schritt wäre daher, bevor man etwas kaufen will, sich zu fragen: Brauche ich das wirklich


Das ist auch ganz ohne Krise/Pandemie etwas was man tun sollte.  

Kaufregel Nummer 1: Immer fragen "brauche ich das wirklich?"
Kaufregel Nummer 2: Wenn du dir nicht 2 davon leisten kannst, kannst du es dir nicht leisten.

Das ist natürlich nicht immer uneingeschränkt überall anwendbar oder sinnvoll aber nach persönlicher Erfahrung bei mindestens 95% aller Kaufentscheidungen schon - und es ist verblüffend wie wirkungsvoll solche einfachen Dinge am Jahrenende in der persönlichen Bilanz so sind. 

Es ist nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass Leute die so denken in Zeiten der krise etwas mehr an Rücklagen haben als der Durchschnitt da draußen.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Klar spielt das eigene Konsumverhalten auch eine Rolle, aber es war doch schon immer so, dass sich Wenige auf Kosten anderer bereichert haben.
Und wer Notlagen anderer ausnutzt um damit Geld zu verdienen ist auch nicht besser als ein Top-Manager/Milliardär welcher nur auf Gewinnmaximierungen achtet.


----------



## muadib (29. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar spielt das eigene Konsumverhalten auch eine Rolle, aber es war doch schon immer so, dass sich wenige auf Kosten anderer bereichert haben.
> Und wer Notlagen anderer ausnutzt um damit Geld zu verdienen ist auch nicht besser als ein Top-Manager/Milliardär welcher nur auf Gewinnmaximierungen achtet.



Ob ich jetzt tausend Euro spare, weil sich jemand für mich totarbeitet um Ware billigst produzieren zu können oder ich einem Menschen in Not tausend Euro abknöpfe, weil der keine andere Wahl hat und die Ware braucht, ist für mich gefühlt ein und dasselbe.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist auch ganz ohne Krise/Pandemie etwas was man tun sollte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In einer Gesellschaft zu leben, in der man so auf Konsum gedrillt wurde, ist das leider eine ziemliche Herausforderung.

Wahrscheinlich werden Menschen sich erst dann vernünftig verhalten wenn alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> In einer Gesellschaft zu leben, in der man so auf Konsum gedrillt wurde, ist das leider eine ziemliche Herausforderung.


Stimmt - aber umso erträglicher wenn mans schafft.


----------



## Elistaer (29. März 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus das derzeitig die Zahlen um ca das doppelte höher sind in Deutschland. Wir wissen nicht wer infiziert wurde ohne Symptome und ohne Test. 

Von 57.000 bekannt gewordenen fällen gehe ich von ca 100.000 und mehr fällen aus die keiner beachtet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2020)

Es wird schon seit Wochen darüber geredet eine repräsentative Gruppe durchzutesten um eine Idee über die Dunkelziffer zu bekommen. Bis jetzt hat sich aber noch kein Land getraut dafür ~1000 Verdachtsfälle weniger zu testen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Rechnen wir doch mal:


Dann rechne doch einfach mal eine Woche weiter ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

Ich sehe die Dunkelziffer etwa so: Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Corona eine Größenordnung von 0,5% Sterblichkeitsrate hat kann man grobe Rückschlüsse auf die Infiziertenzahlen ziehen.
482 Tote in Deutschland momentan --> rechnerisch 96400 Infizierte. Gemeldet 60659 momentan --> "Dunkelzifferfaktor" von etwa 1,6. Wir testen ja vergleichsweise wie die irren.

Jetzt schaut man auf die USA die viel weniger testen: 2348 Tote, macht rechnerisch 469600 Infizierte, gemeldet 135627 --> Dunkelzifferfaktor von etwa 3,5.

Italien käme so auf Faktor 22!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Corona eine Größenordnung von 0,5% Sterblichkeitsrate


Mutige Annahme. Ich sehe eher 5%. Aber beide Zahlen sind Kaffeesatz und von unglaublich vielen Faktoren abhängig.



muadib schrieb:


> Als ich jemandem erzählt habe, dass die  Neuseeländischen Ureinwohner aufgrund des Virus auf ihren traditionellen  Nasengruß verzichten, hat man mir auch unterstellt ich hätte diese  Information aus dem Postillon..


Was will man machen, Es gibt einfach Menschen, die andere kulturelle Gepflogenheiten nicht kennen. Such dir einen anderen Freundeskreis, dann passieren solche unnötigen Missverständnise nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann rechne doch einfach mal eine Woche weiter ...



Dann sind es es bei erhöhter Verdopplungszeit im *Verhältnis *noch* weniger Menschen, die eine Intensivbehandlung benötigen.
Oder weniger Menschen, die deswegen draufgehen, weil sie diese Behandlung nicht erhalten können. 

Kurz, exponentielles Wachstum ist einerseits gnadenlos. Andererseits ist der Gewinn um so größer, je früher sich auch der kleinste Rückgang erreichen lässt.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2020)

Diesen Lichtblick unseres grünen Realo Kanzlerkandidaten hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Ich stelle mal den erstbesten hoffentlich genehmen Link ein.

YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz, exponentielles Wachstum ist einerseits gnadenlos. Andererseits ist der Gewinn um so größer, je früher sich auch der kleinste Rückgang erreichen lässt.



Wir können ungefähr 300.000 Infizierte gleichzeitig versorgen, unter ebsten Annahmen. Das sind dann 5% Intensivfälle, also 18.000 und sie brauchen die Beamtmungsgeräte lange. Bis zu vier Wochen, je nach Alter. Die leichten Fälle werden bei uns nach ca. zwei Wochen und zwei negativen Tests wieder aus der Quarantäne entlassen, die Kranken liegen dann noch am Beamtungsgerät. Jetzt sind die Infizierten aber nie gleich verteilt im Lande und mit etwas Sicherheit auch für andere Krankheiten sind wir dann bei über den Daumen geschätzt 200.000 Infizierter gleichzeitig. Wir haben jetzt aktuell 7000 Infizierte pro Tag, seit drei Tagen konstant, was immer das heißt, ob die Maßnahmen wirken, oder es Probleme des Nichtmessens am Wochende sind. Mit durchschnittlich vier Woichen Krankheitsphase über alle Infizierten sind genau diese 7000 Neuinfektionen dann die 200.000, die wir haben dürfen.

Wir können uns zur Zeit rein gar keine exponentielle Ausbreitung mehr erlauben, wir müssen jetzt den Ausbreitungsexponenten auf unter 1  bekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt tausend Euro spare, weil sich jemand für mich totarbeitet um Ware billigst produzieren zu können oder ich einem Menschen in Not tausend Euro abknöpfe, weil der keine andere Wahl hat und die Ware braucht, ist für mich gefühlt ein und dasselbe.
> [...]



Sind wir jetzt wieder bei "gefühlten Wahrheiten"? 

Du kannst das ja aus deinem moralischen Bauchgefühl heraus finden wie du willst, letztlich zählt nur die materielle Wirkmächtigkeit. Sprich: wer hat wie viel Einfluss? Und da ist der einzelne Konsument, dem man nun nicht die Verantwortung für das Handeln anderer aufbürden kann ("Vorbildfunktion" blablabla...) nunmal am deutlich kürzeren Hebel als der Anbieter, der aus Profitgründen überhaupt erst dieses Angebot schafft.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Diesen Lichtblick unseres grünen Realo Kanzlerkandidaten hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Ich stelle mal den erstbesten hoffentlich genehmen Link ein.
> 
> YouTube



Erkläre mir mal, wieso ich 29€ für ein Jahresabo bezahlen soll, wo eine Erbse der Werteunion und Afd Fan irgendeinen Unsinn labert?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erkläre mir mal, wieso ich 29€ für ein Jahresabo bezahlen soll, wo eine Erbse der Werteunion und Afd Fan irgendeinen Unsinn labert?


Lass doch jedem seine eigenen Informationsquellen. Wer meint, irgendwelchen Dahergelaufenen auf Youtube ohne Referenzen zuzuhören, soll das machen. Man kann auch seine Zeit mit Zeugen Jehovas verschwenden, mit Influenzern oder der Meinung von Schauspielern, man kann aber auch alternativ seriöse Quellen lesen und hören. Wir sind leider nicht im Informationszeitalter, wir sind im Desinformationszeitalter.

29,-€ ist doch billig, um einen Menschen zu unterstützen, der nachplappert, was man gerne hören möchte.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erkläre mir mal, wieso ich 29€ für ein Jahresabo bezahlen soll, wo eine Erbse der Werteunion und Afd Fan irgendeinen Unsinn labert?



Was für ein Abo? Das ist schon hart sich 3 Minuten für ein Youtube Video zu nehmen.

Dann eben extra für dich ein Zitat aus dem manager-Magazin.




> Grünen-Chef Habeck schlug in den Heute-Nachrichten des ZDF vor, Hotel- und Restaurantbesitzer sollten die Zeit nutzen, ihre alte Ölheizung durch ökologische Technologien zu ersetzen. Weshalb Unternehmen, die keine Liquidität haben, um ihren laufenden Verpflichtungen nachzukommen, Geld, das sie nicht haben, für eine Investition ausgeben sollen, die sich nicht rechnet, erklärte er nicht.


​


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir können uns zur Zeit rein gar keine exponentielle Ausbreitung mehr erlauben, wir müssen jetzt den Ausbreitungsexponenten auf unter 1  bekommen.



Der Weg von 4,8 zu <1 führt allerdings über die Zahlen dazwischen und an diesen lässt sich ablesen, ob man sich mit den ergriffenen Maßnahmen auf dem richtigen Weg befindet.

In Deutschland haben wir eine Sterblichkeitsrate von 0,78 Prozent, stagnierend.
In China liegt sie bei 4,02 Prozent, stagnierend.
In Italien bei 10,82 Prozent, steigend.

Nur: Sowohl die Infektionsrate als auch die Sterblichkeitsrate hängen, wie hier schon mehrfach festgestellt wurde, stark von der Zahl der durchgeführten Tests ab; genauer gesagt davon, viele viele Infektionen überhaupt festgestellt werden. Mehr festgestellte Infektionen führen zu einer geringeren (festgestellten) Sterblichkeitsrate, aber logischerweise zu einer höheren (festgestellten) Infektionsrate.

Sprich, dass in Deutschland wie kaum irgendwo getestet wird ist der Grund, warum wir eine so wahnsinnig geringe Sterblichkeitsrate haben.
Dass wir *trotzdem* eine moderate Ausbreitungsrate haben, ist ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2020)

@Rotkaeppchen
Könnte es zufällig sein das du diesen von Realitätsverlust gezeichneten Auswuchs Habecks bereits kanntest? Kommt mir stark so vor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In Deutschland haben wir eine Sterblichkeitsrate von 0,78 Prozent, stagnierend..


Stand heute:
482 Tote
9211 Genesene
Gesamtgruppe: 9693

*Letalität: 4,9%*

Wie kommst Du auf 0,78%


----------



## muadib (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stand heute:
> 482 Tote
> 9211 Genesene
> Gesamtgruppe: 9693
> ...



Und da keiner eine Ahnung hat wieviele tatsächlich infiziert sind, weiß man letztendlich doch wieder nichts.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was will man machen, Es gibt einfach Menschen, die andere kulturelle Gepflogenheiten nicht kennen. Such dir einen anderen Freundeskreis, dann passieren solche unnötigen Missverständnise nicht.



Wenn ich alle Freunde aussortiere die den Neuseeländischen Nasengruß nicht kennen, würde ich ziemlich alleine dastehen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Rente mit 75 bei 35% incoming.



Warum?
Wenn sich die zahl der Rentner durch Corona deutlich reduziert, funktioniert auch das Umlagemodell wieder gut.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stand heute:
> 482 Tote
> 9211 Genesene
> Gesamtgruppe: 9693
> ...



Ganz einfach, indem ich die weltweite Sterblichkeitsrate nicht mit der von Deutschland verwechsle, mein liebes Rotkaeppchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wenn sich die zahl der Rentner durch Corona deutlich reduziert, funktioniert auch das Umlagemodell wieder gut.



Das Umlagemodell funktioniert generell schon nicht mehr (da wir Nullzins haben) - wenn da noch die Finanzmärkte einbrechen und Inflation kommt durch die Milliarden an neu gedrucktem "Krisengeld" kannste das Rentensystem in der aktuellen Form komplett einpacken. Aber das issn anderes Thema^^


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Da das Umlagemodell eben ohne eine Geldanlage funktioniert, sondern direkt das eingezahlte Geld an die Rentner ausgezahlt wird, ist es egal, ob es Zinsen gibt.

Es müssen einfach nur deutlich weniger Rentner als Arbeinehmer sein und genau das macht Corona gerade.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

US-Experte warnt: Mehr als 100.000 Corona-Tote in den USA? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da das Umlagemodell eben ohne eine Geldanlage funktioniert, sondern direkt das eingezahlte Geld an die Rentner ausgezahlt wird, ist es egal, ob es Zinsen gibt.



Ja, das funktioniert ohne Zinsen wunderbar bei 2% Inflation wenn 1000€ die du mit 25 einzahlst 40 Jahre später wenn du in Rente sollst weniger als die Hälfte (in dem Falle 452€) wert sind.
Und jetzt stell dir vor was passiert, wenn wir als Folge der Krise mal ne Zeitlang zwei oder sogar dreistellige Inflationsraten sehen.

Wenn DAS die Strategie ist würde man besser statt in die Rentenkasse zu zahlen jedes Jahr vom gleichen Betrag Land, Edelmetalle oder sonstwas kaufen. Die halten ihren Wert auf nen zeitraum von 40 Jahren todsicher besser als Devisen. Blöd, dass die gesetzliche RV verpflichtend ist - zumindest für Leute die nicht so viel verdienen^^


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Du hast das nicht verstanden. Es wird nichts gespart. Es wird immer direkt weitergereicht.

Umlageverfahren – Wikipedia



Wobei aktuell eher mit einer Deflation gerechnet wird, was für die Leute gut ist, da die Preise sinken. Beim Sprit ist das schon sehr deutlich zu sehen, mal sehen, wann auch die Preise für Hardware so fallen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Und da keiner eine Ahnung hat wieviele  tatsächlich infiziert sind, weiß man letztendlich doch wieder  nichts.


Es gibt zwei bekannte Zahlen:
- Die erste Quarantänegruppe um Webasto herum , da haben 1% keine Symptome gezeigt, die war aber weder Repäsentativ und wurde sehr gut überwacht, es wurden also Symptome gefunden, die man sonst nicht bemerkt

- Es gibt die Kreuzfahrtschiffe, da hatten 18% keine Symptome, wieder nicht repräsentativ.

Nehmen wir als Daumenwert an, jede zweite Infektion wird nicht erkannt: 2,5% Letalität. Immer noch hoch, oder? Verdammt hoch

Dazu musst Du wissen, dass in deutschen Totenscheinen die Ersterkrankung steht. Wenn also das Coronavirus dir das letzte Drittel Lebensatem raubt, bist Du kein Coronatoter. Ganz im Gegenteil zu Italien, bei denen jeder Tote, der das Virus in sich trägt, als Coronatoter gilt. In Italien werden Test an jedem Toten gemacht, bei uns bei keinem. Wie bewertest Du das?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, indem ich die weltweite Sterblichkeitsrate nicht mit der von Deutschland verwechsle, mein liebes Rotkaeppchen.


weltweit? Also diese Zahlen:

33597 Tote
148995  Genesene
182592 Gesamt
*18% Letalitätarate. *

Den weltweiten Zahlen glaube ich aber nicht. Da sund noch zuviele Fehler drin, die bei uns im Land nicht gemacht werden. 
Wie kommst Du also auf 0,78%  mein lieber Mahoy   

Lies es dir noch einmal in Ruhe durch, ganz in Ruhe und versuch es zu verstehen:
Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Norwegen will jetzt auch alle ohne Symptome testen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

Die Theorie ist super und hält auch still - praktisch musste trotzdem nen haufen Schotter vorhalten damit das so funktioniert (Größenordnung 300 Milliarden Euro). Und die werden bei einer Inflation deutlich weniger wert. Egal ob Umlageverfahren oder nicht.
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass, angenommen 2021 hätten wir 100% Inflation, die Regierung denm Wert eines Rentenpunktes mal fix verdoppelt um das auszugleichen? 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> weltweit? Also diese Zahlen:
> 33597 Tote
> 148995  Genesene
> 182592 Gesamt
> *18% Letalitätarate. *


Letalitätsrate OHNE DUNKELZIFFER ist das.
Wenn wir nur jeden 10. Patienten überhaupt erkennen sinds noch 1,8%.

Die Rechnung in der Form ist doch Quatsch. Wenn du da ein Land hast das gar nicht testet als Extremfall haste vielleicht 300 Infizierte und 300 Tote. 100% Tödlich.

Wie hoch die Sterblichkeit wirklich ist werden wir in 2, 3 Jahren wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Wenn es mit der Krise ganz schlimm kommt, könnte man auch einfach einen Reset machen.
Also das man einfach die Kontostände am 31.12.2020 auf den Stand vom 31.12.2019 zurücksetzt. Damit hätte dann jeder wieder das, was er vor der Pandemie hatte.
Sind schließlich nur gespeicherte Zahlen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also das man einfach die Kontostände am 31.12.2020 auf den Stand vom 31.12.2019 zurücksetzt. Damit hätte dann jeder wieder das, was er vor der Pandemie hatte.
> Sind schließlich nur gespeicherte Zahlen.


Wenn das so einfach wäre hätte Venezuela oder Simbabwe das auch machen können. 

Klar sind das nur gespeicherte Zahlen. Und genau das ist das Problem - für gespeicherte Zahlen gibts keinen reellen Gegenwert. Und wenn die breite Masse das erkannt hat sind die Zahlen, egal wie groß, wertlos (als Extremfall). Da kannste soviel zurücksetzen wie du willst, ohne echte Deckung (etwa "für 50€ gibts garantiert 1 Gramm Gold") bleibts wertlos.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

An der Deckung ändert sich ja nichts, die bleibt so wie vor drei Monaten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Rechnung in der Form ist doch Quatsch. .


Darum begrenze ich mich auf die zehntausend Fälle in Deutschland. Das ist als Gruppengröße genau genug. Und Du meinst, in diesem Land wird nur jeder zehnte erfasst. Wäre schön für die Letalitätsrate, aber wie dramatisch, für die Epidemie. Es wären dann immer noch 0,5% Letalitätsrate. Auch das wäre dramatisch hoch und bedeutet hunderttausende Tote.

Warten wir Reihenuntersuchungen ab. Hast Du für Deinen Daumenwert _"jeder Zehnte"_ irgend einen Hinweis? Wir können auch sagen, es sind hundert mal mehr oder tausend mal mehr. Dann sind wir bei den Aussagen von Herrn, wie hieß er, Wogatz oder so. Dann man machen, dann sollte man es aber zu der berechneten Rate dazu schreiben. Ich nehme im ersten Ansatz vorhandene Zahlen  und dann kann man gerne interpretieren.

Aber einfach  0,78 Prozent in den Raum zu schmeißen, wie es hier ein jüngerer User macht, ist arg unwissenschaftlich


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> An der Deckung ändert sich ja nichts, die bleibt so wie vor drei Monaten.



Stimmt - es gibt keine Deckung. Heute nicht, vor 3 Jahren nicht (eigentlich seit 1976 nicht mehr!) und nächstes Jahr vermutlich auch nicht.
Das Problem erscheint erst dann, wenn der Masse der Leute das aufgefallen ist. Und extreme Krisen/Depressionen können dazu führen dass menschen ihre Währung und den Wert derselben ausnahmsweise mal hinterfragen. Wenn das flächendeckend passiert wars das.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Wobei ich da eher zynisch finde, wie sich jetzt die Banken die Häuser unter den Nagel reißen wollen. 
Die haben jetzt in den Foyes große Schilder stehen, das man da besonders billig sein Haus verkaufen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das flächendeckend passiert wars das.


Die vorhandenen Waren bleiben trotzden erhalten. Es ist dann nicht weniger vorhanden. Nur einige haben dummerweise weniger auf dem Konto. Für die jüngere Generation macht es das nicht schlechter, wenn die alten Pfeppersäcke ihre Prunde verlieren. Die Alten werden das natürlich anders sehen. Der Vorteil von Wirtschaftskrisen ohne Krieg ist, dass nichts kaputt gemacht wird. Es gibt nur eine Wertbereinigung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

Das ist leider normal in solchen Zeiten. Wenn Rezessionen/Krisen kommen und Leute klamm werden müssen sie verkaufen was da ist um ihren Verpflichtungen nachzukommen. Erst werden Aktien und Anleihen verkauft (geht am schnellsten), dann Edelmetalle/Rohstoffe und am Ende wenns nicht anders geht auch Immobilien und Land. Natürlich zu viel zu niedrigen Preisen. Die Leute die jetzt noch Cash haben (wie Banken) lachen sich natürlich tot.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die vorhandenen Waren bleiben trotzden erhalten. Es ist dann nicht weniger vorhanden.


Klar - und wer besitzt die alle?^^
Der Michel jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Leute die jetzt noch Cash haben (wie Banken) lachen sich natürlich tot.


Genau das ist das Prinzip, mit dem das obere 1% stetig reicher wird. Gerade in Krisen. Zu Roosevelts Zeiten gab es in den USA noch einen Spitzensteuersatz von 70%. Hört, hört ....

Ich finde leider nur Zahlen ab 1945, ich las es neulich in vertrauenswürdiger Quelle, Aber auch 60% sind ja schonmal viel mehr als heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für die jüngere Generation macht es das nicht schlechter, wenn die alten Pfeppersäcke ihre Prunde verlieren.



Zumal die sich durch Corona gleich ganz verabschieden und das Geld an die Jungen weitervererben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist leider normal in solchen Zeiten. Wenn Rezessionen/Krisen kommen und Leute klamm werden müssen sie verkaufen was da ist um ihren Verpflichtungen nachzukommen. Erst werden Aktien und Anleihen verkauft (geht am schnellsten), dann Edelmetalle/Rohstoffe und am Ende wenns nicht anders geht auch Immobilien und Land. Natürlich zu viel zu niedrigen Preisen. Die Leute die jetzt noch Cash haben (wie Banken) lachen sich natürlich tot.



Bloß da man wenn man die Kreditraten jetzt nicht mehr zahlen kann fürs Haus, die aktuell aussetzen kann, macht es keinen Sinn das Haus zu verkaufen. 
Einfach stillhalten und auf bessere Zeiten warten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Einfach stillhalten und auf bessere Zeiten warten.


Viel Glück...  
Die Strategie haben schon sehr, SEHR viele Leute versucht. Geklappt hats noch nie. Nur wenn die Insolvenz oder Rate ne zeitlang ausgesetzt wird werden die Schulden nicht weniger. Einzelfälle schaffens vielleicht in der "Aussetzungszeit" genug zu erwirtschaften um wieder aus den Schulden zu kommen, aber die Masse kommt da nicht mehr raus wenn sich mal eine gewisse Summe angestaut hat. Dann haste noch die Wahl ob dus Haus noch halbwegs fair verkauft kriegst oder ob mans dir unterm Arsch weg pfändet bzw. es in Besitz der bank übergeht.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stand heute:
> 482 Tote
> 9211 Genesene
> Gesamtgruppe: 9693
> ...



Letalitaet – Wikipedia
Durchlesen, verstehen, neu rechnen.
Dann sind es wahnwitzige 0,84%
Daten 29.3.2020 23Uhr Infizierte 62095 Tote 525 Zahlen für Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Durchlesen, verstehen, neu rechnen.


Nach einer Epidemie ist das sinnvoll.

Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass
von den aktuell gut 50,000 Infizierten
keiner mehr stirbt.

Wie oft muss ich es noch erklären ...
_
... Once an epidemic has ended, it is calculated with the formula: deaths / cases. But while an epidemic is still ongoing, as it is the case with the current novel coronavirus outbreak, this formula is, at the very least, "naïve" ....
_
_... An alternative method, which has the advantage of not having to estimate a variable, and that is mentioned in the American Journal of Epidemiology study  cited previously as a simple method that nevertheless could work  reasonably well if the hazards of death and recovery at any time t measured from admission to the hospital, conditional on an event occurring at time t, are proportional, would be to use the formula:
_
_* CFR = deaths / (deaths + recovered)*_ ...
Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2020)

Deshalb hatte ich die Todesanzahl für in 2-3 Wochen berechnet und war auf 10000-30000 für Deutschland gekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nach einer Epidemie ist das sinnvoll.
> 
> Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass
> von den aktuell gut 50,000 Infizierten
> ...



Es sind über 60.000 und glaubst du wirklich, dass es dabei bleibt?
Aber wir werden dann in ein paar Jahren sehen, worauf es wirklich hinausläuft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es sind über 60.000 und glaubst du wirklich, dass es dabei bleibt?


Es gibt weiterhin mehr Infizierte und Tote. Was sollte an den nächsten 60.000 anders verlaufen als bei den ersten? Einzig, wenn man kein Intensivbett bekommt, wird es ganz heikel.


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2020)

Es gibt soweiso wesentlich mehr Infizierte und Genesene, die werden nur nie in einer Statistik erscheinen.
Es können nunmal nicht alle getestet werden.
Die Dunkelziffe der Infizierten wird locker 10mal so hoch liegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch einen Bürgerkrieg hinterher.


Hinterher? Wohl eher in ein paar Monaten. Fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit das es richtig rund geht. Aktuell haben wir die Ruhe vor dem möglichen Sturm.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2020)

Corona-Krise in den USA: Trump: Hoehepunkt der Totenzahlen in zwei Wochen | tagesschau.de

*Mehr als 1000 Tote in New York*

_02:58 Uhr_
Im US-Staat New York sind mittlerweile mehr als 1000 Menschen nach einer Infektion mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus gestorben. Allein in der Metropole New York City wurden bis Sonntagabend 776 Todesfälle durch die Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 bestätigt. In anderen Teilen von New York starben mindestens 250 Menschen. Am 1. März war in New York der erste Corona-Fall registriert worden, am 10. März gab es den ersten bekannten Todesfall, nur 19 Tage später war am Sonntag die Marke von 1000 Toten erreicht. Landesweit sind in den USA mehr als 2400 Tote bestätigt.



Da wird Divison 1 wohl doch noch Realität.


Edit:
BioChips sollen Coronatests revolutionieren | heise online


----------



## Slezer (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..] man kann aber auch alternativ seriöse Quellen lesen und hören. Wir sind leider nicht im Informationszeitalter, wir sind im Desinformationszeitalter. [..]



Du verlinkst hier doch ständig Postillon und Telepolis?


----------



## seahawk (30. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt überhaupt keinen kommunistischen Staat auf der Erde.
> Klassen und Schichten sind überall noch vorhanden, ebenso wie das Geld.
> Und Faschismus und Sozialismus haben wohl ganz andere Grundlagen.
> Beide sind Diktaturen, das stimmt.
> ...



Ach das übliche Argument, dass es nie einen kommunistischen Staat gab.  Lassen wir das einfach.


----------



## Cleriker (30. März 2020)

So! fängt man Streit an. Du zitiert noch seine Aussage es gäbe keinen (also jetzt) und machst daraus, dass es "nie" einen gab. Bist du auf Krawall aus?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Corona-Krise in Spanien: Durchhalteappelle und Hilferufe | tagesschau.de


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. März 2020)

Das driftet leider eh immer weiter ab hier.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Schnelltests: Was die neuen Virus-Tests koennen - und was nicht - FOCUS Online


----------



## Cleriker (30. März 2020)

Driften ist ein gutes Stichwort. Das ist zurzeit übrigens einer der besseren Zeitvertreibe. Das kann man alleine, ist abgelenkt und macht Spaß. Zudem macht man das idR automatisch dort wo nicht sehr viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Dann geht doch nicht weiter darauf ein und verbreitet auch Off-Topic.

Topic: Corona-Intensivstation in Bergamo: "Ich habe das Gefuehl, selbst zu ersticken" - DER SPIEGEL

von einen Fotografen begleitet. Da kann man mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung davon bekommen, wie schlimm diese Krankheit ist.


----------



## seahawk (30. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So! fängt man Streit an. Du zitiert noch seine Aussage es gäbe keinen (also jetzt) und machst daraus, dass es "nie" einen gab. Bist du auf Krawall aus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Mit den Leuten die noch vom wahren Kommunismus träumen - immer. Aber Du kannst mir auch gerne sagen welcher Staat den der perfekte kommunistische Staat mal war. Sagen wir über einen Zeitraum von 25 Jahren, umso eine gewisse Nachhaltigkeit zeigen zu können.

Mich nervt es langsam wenn alle Arten von Spinnern nun kommen und sagen "Wäre unser Staat so und so, dann wäre die Krise ganz anders verlaufen..." Immerhin hat sich hier noch keine der AFD-Hirnerbse geoutet und die Flüchtlinge für den Virus als Schuldige ausgemacht, was für das Forum spricht.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 33597 Tote
> 148995  Genesene
> 182592 Gesamt
> *18% Letalitätarate. *
> ...



Mein liebes Rotkaeppchen, ich möchte dich doch sehr bitten, offiziellen Angaben zu vertrauen:

Die Sterblichkeitsrate bei Covid-19 liegt in Deutschland mit gestrigem Stand bei 0,78 Prozent.

Warum das so ist, wird - wenn auch nicht mit ganz aktuellen Zahlen - hier erklärt.



> Lies es dir noch einmal in Ruhe durch, ganz in Ruhe und versuch es zu verstehen:
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer



Diese Erläuterungen sind mir bekannt, nur scheint es mir, dass du selbst sie nicht vollständig gelesen bzw. vollumfänglich erfasst hast.

Im Wesentlichen wird empfohlen, die Rate tagsaktuell zu berechnen, um die Präzision zu erhöhen. Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, funktioniert aber leider nur, wenn die Fäkalien bereits am Vaporisieren sind.
Warum? - In Deutschland wäre das bei aktuell ca. 4000 Neuinfektionen täglich und null gemeldeten Todesfällen gestern:

0 Tote geteilt durch 4000 Neuinfizierte ergeben eine topaktuelle Letalitätsrate von *Null*.

Mit null Toten pro Tag darf man allerdings der Empfehlung zufolge pessimistischerweise nicht rechnen, also müssen wir, falls es am betreffenden Tag gerade keinen passenden Toten gemeldet wurden, ein immer existierendes, virtuelles Covid-19-Opfer erfinden. Dadurch erhalten wir für Deutschland eine aktuelle Sterblichkeitsrate von *0,00025 Prozent*.

Wir können natürlich auch mit den 44 gemeldeten Toten vom 24. März rechnen, dann kommen wir immerhin auf eine Sterblichkeitsrate von 0,011 Prozent.
Aber auch nur dann, wenn die Zahl von 4000 Neuinfektionen auch schon am 24. März galt.

Angesichts solch starker Schwankungen, der für Ottonormalbürger eher dünnen Datenlage und daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse möchte ich dringend empfehlen, dass *wir alle* auf kreative Rechenexperimente am häuslichen Herde zu verzichten und die Feststellung der Sterblichkeitsrate denen überlassen, die sich sich damit auskennen.


----------



## fipS09 (30. März 2020)

Um mal etwas unproduktives beizusteuern: Alles wird gut!
https://twitter.com/hemantmehta/status/1244344119545208834


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Du verlinkst hier doch ständig Postillon und Telepolis?


Die Wächter der Political Correctness dürfen sich natürlich über ihre eigenen Regeln hinwegsetzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2020)

In Rumänien "foltert" der Staat jetzt zusätzlich zum Corona-Virus seine Staatsbürger jedes Wochenende. 



> Zum Dank dafür, dass die meisten Rumänen sich an die  Corona-Ausgangssperre halten, bekommen sie an den Wochenenden aus den  Polizeiautos zwei Mal pro Tag ihre Nationalhymne zu hören. Das ordnete  der Innenminister Marcel Vela am Samstag an, wie rumänische Medien  berichteten. An Samstagen und Sonntagen, jeweils um 17 und um 21 Uhr  Ortszeit soll die Hymne "Desteapta-te, Romane" ("Erwache, Rumäne") aus  den Lautsprechern der Polizeiwagen ertönen, die im ganzen Land auf den  Straße patrouillieren. Diese Darbietungen sollen für die gesamte Dauer  des Notstandes andauern, der in Rumänien wegen der Corona-Pandemie gilt.
> 
> Corona-Krise: Polizei will Rumaenen mit Nationalhymne bei Laune halten | WEB.DE


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Corona-Massnahmen in Moskau: Maximal 100 Meter Gassi gehen | tagesschau.de

Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum es so wenig Corona-Fälle in Russland gibt. Die haben einfach nicht getestet.


----------



## fipS09 (30. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Wächter der Political Correctness dürfen sich natürlich über ihre eigenen Regeln hinwegsetzen.



Der Postillon kennzeichnet sich halt wenigstens als Satire, bei RTDeutsch, Sputnik und Co. muss man damit rechnen das nachher noch jemand glaubt was da steht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Massnahmen in Moskau: Maximal 100 Meter Gassi gehen | tagesschau.de
> 
> Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum es so wenig Corona-Fälle in Russland gibt. Die haben einfach nicht getestet.



Da wünscht man sich als Funktionär die gute alte UDSSR zurück. Hinter dem eisernen Vorhang, hätte man die Menschen noch wesentlich schneller kontrolliert und notfalls deportiert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Der Postillon kennzeichnet sich halt wenigstens als Satire, bei RTDeutsch, Sputnik und Co. muss man damit rechnen das nachher noch jemand glaubt was da steht.


Wie geht es weiter mit der EU nach Corona? Wie groß wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden sein? Fragen, die man sich hier scheinbar nicht stellt. Aber wer kein Klopapier mehr hat, kann immerhin zum Postillon oder dem Spiegel greifen.

Nicht sehr optimistisch: Das russische Fernsehen ueber die EU nach der Corona-Epidemie | Linke Zeitung


----------



## fipS09 (30. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie geht es weiter mit der EU nach Corona?



Was sagst du eigentlich zu den neusten News aus Russland selbst?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was sagst du eigentlich zu den neusten News aus Russland selbst?


Die da wären?


----------



## fipS09 (30. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die da wären?



Ausgangssperren in Moskau seit 0:00 Uhr. Oder hast du dazu schon was gesagt?


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2020)

Mittlerweile haben auch in Spanien die Infektionsfälle China überholt. 

Italien bewegt sich auf die 100.000 zu und die USA auf die 150.000.
Trump rechnet alleine bis Ostern mit 100-200.000 Toten.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Wesentlichen wird empfohlen, die Rate tagsaktuell zu berechnen, um die Präzision zu erhöhen. Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, funktioniert aber leider nur, wenn die Fäkalien bereits am Vaporisieren sind.
> Warum? - In Deutschland wäre das bei aktuell ca. 4000 Neuinfektionen täglich und null gemeldeten Todesfällen gestern:



Da stimmen aber schon die Daten nicht. 
Alleine in Sachsen gab es gestern einen weiteren Toten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ausgangssperren in Moskau seit 0:00 Uhr. Oder hast du dazu schon was gesagt?


Nein, habe ich nicht. Würde ich über jede Ausgangssperre berichten wollen, müßte dazu ein eigener Thread her.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2020)

Achso kleine News zur Pizza. Ich konnte mitlerweile lecker Pizza mit extra dickem Boden machen, da ich ein Paket Trockenhefe abstauben konnte.  Pizzamehl hatte ich zum Glück noch. Sonst hatte ich immer frische Hefe genommen, es ist aber so gut wie immer geworden mit Trockenhefe.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da stimmen aber schon die Daten nicht.
> Alleine in Sachsen gab es gestern einen weiteren Toten.



Das ist ja mein Reden: Für die tagesaktuelle Berechnung der Sterblichkeitsrate braucht man erst einmal tagesaktuelle Daten über Neuinfektionen und Sterbefälle.
Ich habe daher auch ein Rechenbeispiel für einen länger zurückliegenden Tag geliefert, für den die Erfassung der Todesfälle bereits abgeschlossen ist.

Da kann man sich auch als lustvoller Pessimist drehen und wenden, wie man will: Deutschland hat eine im internationalen Vergleich geringe Sterblichkeitsrate, *weil* wir viel testen und daher eine realistischere (!) Ratio von Infizierten zu Verstorbenen abbilden können.

Wem das zu theoretisch ist, sollte die Sterblichkeitsrate (und andere prozentuale Angaben) komplett ignorieren und sich einfach auf die absolute Zahl der Sterbefälle stützen. Die bildet nämlich *garantiert* den pessimistischen Stand ab, da hierzulande nur im absoluten Ausnahmefall unbemerkt gestorben wird und die Zahl der Covid-19-Sterbefälle allenfalls nach unten korrigiert werden kann, falls nachträglich andere Todesursachen festgestellt werden.

Ohne solide Datenbasis kann man sich jede x-beliebige Sterberate zusammenspinnen. Wie wir jedoch hoffentlich alle in der Schule gelernt haben, kommt bei der Divisionsrechnung garantiert Mist heraus, wenn man nur den Dividend kennt und der tatsächliche Divisor allenfalls grob eingeschätzt werden kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mein liebes Rotkaeppchen, ich möchte dich doch sehr bitten, offiziellen Angaben zu vertrauen:
> 
> Die Sterblichkeitsrate bei Covid-19 liegt in Deutschland mit gestrigem Stand bei 0,78 Prozent.
> 
> Warum das so ist, wird - wenn auch nicht mit ganz aktuellen Zahlen - hier erklärt.


Wer sich veräppeln lassen will, wird veräppelt. Man schaut sich immer die Basis der Daten an. Und was berechnen die Seppelköpfe:
Tote pro Infizierte. Das kann man machen, ernst nehme ich das nicht. Das sind Zshlen, um Menschen zu beruhigen.

Dieselben Leute, die das machen, rechnen auch aus 1613 bestätigten Grippetoten mit einem Daumengummiwert  25.000 aus. Kann man auch machen, solange man diesen Daumenwert zumindest angibt und am besten begründet. Mit denselben Daumenwerten wird die Zahl der Infizierten  einfach mal so verzehnfachtt. Der aufmerksame Leser bemerkt dann aber, dass auch die Anzahl der Totesfälle ähnlich der Grippe mal schnell verzehnfach werden müssten.

Bevor man Daten nimmt, interpretiert man sie. Und das mache ich hier. Wenn also eine Quelle stumpf Tote durch Infizierte berechnet, dann kann ich nur kichern.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Wesentlichen wird empfohlen, die Rate tagsaktuell zu berechnen


Auch das hast Du scheinbar falsch verstanden. Der seriöse Weg während einer Epidemie ist es, alle Infizierten bis zu einem Stichtag zu nehmen, und wenn alle die Krankheit überwunden haben, abzurechnen. Das funktioniert auch in einer Epidemie, dazu muss man nur Kontrollgruppen verfolgen. Das RKI kann das, diese Art Daten haben sie aber noch nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2020)

Das Webarchive stellt viele Bücher als Ebooks kostenlos im Netz: Announcing a National Emergency Library to Provide Digitized Books to Students and the Public | Internet Archive Blogs

Eine gute Aktion, auch wenn es sich wohl hauptsächlich um englischsprachige Werke handelt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ausgangssperren in Moskau seit 0:00 Uhr. Oder hast du dazu schon was gesagt?


Offenbar haben viele Moskauer den Appell Putins, zu hause zu bleiben, ignoriert und die Arbeitsfreie Woche dazu genutzt, zu grillen, ect. Daher wurde der Appell zur Pflicht.
Verschaerfte Massnahmen: Moskauer Behoerden ueber das Verhalten der Menschen empoert – russland.NEWS

So, jetzt habe ich dazu was gesagt 


"In seiner Freitagspredigt hat der jemenitische Gelehrte Ibrahim al-Ubeidi behauptet, Juden und Amerikaner hätten COVID-19 erschaffen. Das berichtet die Medienbeobachtungsstelle MEMRI. Laut Al-Ubeidi ist das Ziel der Juden die Schließung religiöser Stätten in Mekka und Medina. Huthi-Führer Hussein Badredin al-Huthi habe dies vorausgesagt. Zudem kritisierte Al-Ubeidi, dass Saudi-Arabien seine Beziehungen zu Israel normalisiert. Die saudischen Monarchen seien in Wirklichkeit Juden, die von einem Juden namens Mordechai aus dem Irak abstammten."


Jemenitischer Gelehrter sieht Juden hinter dem Coronavirus


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

In Bayern hat man den Ersten in den Knast gesteckt, weil er zum wiederholten Male gegen das Ausgangsverbot verstossen hat: Coronavirus: Mann verstoesst in Bayern gegen Regeln - jetzt muss er in den Knast! - FOCUS Online

Am besten eine Woche lang bei Wasser & Brot. Dann bleibt das Erlebnis besser hängen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer sich veräppeln lassen will, wird veräppelt. Man schaut sich immer die Basis der Daten an. Und was berechnen die Seppelköpfe:
> Tote pro Infizierte. Das kann man machen, ernst nehme ich das nicht.



Was willst du es denn sonst ausrechnen? Tote pro BMW-Fahrer? Tote pro Kaninchenzüchter? Tote pro Linkshänder? 
Die Sterblichkeitsrate wird nun einmal aus der Gesamtgruppe derer, die an an einer Sache sterben können und derer, die an dieser Sache gestorben sind, ausgerechnet.
Übrigens nicht erst seit Covid-19.



> Das sind Zshlen, um Menschen zu beruhigen.



Willst du jetzt unsere üblichen Aluhut-Träger hier im Forum ablösen, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?



> Bevor man Daten nimmt, interpretiert man sie. Und das mache ich hier. Wenn also eine Quelle stumpf Tote durch Infizierte berechnet, dann kann ich nur kichern.



Sobald du mit dem Kichern fertig bist, könntest du detailliert ausführen, was du da interpretiert hast, wenn nicht die zu Verfügung stehenden Daten.

Kurz: Welche Zahlen hast du woher, auf welcher Grundlage (und mit welcher Fachkompetenz) hast du sie interpretiert und nach welcher Formel hast du sie anschließend verrechnet?



> Auch das hast Du scheinbar falsch verstanden. Der seriöse Weg während einer Epidemie ist es, alle Infizierten bis zu einem Stichtag zu nehmen, und wenn alle die Krankheit überwunden haben, abzurechnen.



Dass man die finale Sterblichkeitsrate erst berechnen kann, wenn eine Epidemie durchgestanden ist, habe ich hier schon vor zig Seiten geschrieben. Aber auch da nimmt man nicht einen x-beliebigen Stichtag, sondern natürlich den Endstand, da sonst zwischenzeitliche Schwankungen das Ergebnis grob verfälschen. 

Übrigens: Während die abschließende Zahl der der Todesfälle zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt relativ sicher ist, basiert die abschließende Zahl der Infizierten logischerweise trotzdem auf der Zahl der festgestellten Infektionen. Und damit ist diese Endzahl der Infizierten auch nicht gesicherter als ein beliebiger Zwischenstand, sondern erlaubt lediglich eine abschließende, nicht mehr veränderliche Beurteilung. 

Es bedeutet daher auch nicht, dass man nicht mit gleicher Berechtigung Zwischenstände berechnen kann, um den Verlauf abzuschätzen und die Wirksamkeit von Maßnahmen zu überprüfen.



> Das funktioniert auch in einer Epidemie, dazu muss man nur Kontrollgruppen verfolgen. Das RKI kann das, diese Art Daten haben sie aber noch nicht veröffentlicht.



Das RKI weiß also jetzt schon, wann alle die Krankheit überwunden haben? Respekt.

Übrigens basiert die Hochrechnung und Berechnung der Sterblichkeitsrate der saisonalen Grippe, die du hier abwertest, auf dem gleichen Prinzip, ist also so genau oder ungenau wie die Berechnung der Sterblichkeitsrate für Covid-19. Und da das Eine wie das Andere vom RKI geleistet wird, solltest du dir vielleicht erst einmal selbst darüber klar werden, ob du da nun Stümper vermutest oder nicht. Denn das Personal wechselt dort nicht danach, dass für deine Argumentation genehme Ergebnis zu liefern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein Artikel zu den Folgen und zu verdeckten Todesfällen:

_" ....Die  Ärzte berichten uns momentan viel von Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen. Das  kenne ich von Influenza-Epidemien. Während einer Grippewelle häufen sich  die Herzinfarkte. Das geschieht in der Regel in den ersten Tagen nach  der Erkrankung, kann aber manchmal auch Monate später auftreten, wenn  die Patienten wieder gesund nach Hause entlassen wurden.  _

_Da stellt sich die Frage, ob das Virus den Herzmuskel angreift oder  ob es die Herzgefäße beeinträchtigt und wie ein Brandbeschleuniger für  Herzerkrankungen wirkt. Bei Covid-19-Patienten sind das aber nur  Vermutungen. Deshalb beobachten unsere Kardiologen gerade sehr genau das  Geschehen. ...

... Die klassische Lungenentzündung, etwa mit Pneumokokken oder Influenza,  kommt schnell, mit deutlichen Symptomen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man  zeitnah behandeln kann. Hier aber sehen wir Patienten, denen es tagelang  gut geht und die innerhalb eines Tages einen sehr schlechten Verlauf  bekommen. ...Es gibt die Vermutungen, dass bei diesen Patienten die Immunantwort falsch läuft."_
Corona-Krise: "Wir koennen nicht einfach eine zweite Charite bauen" - DER SPIEGEL

Und sehr schön ist sein Aufruf zum Ende des Artikels. Im Prinzip bedeutet es, weg mit konkurrenz und Gegeneinanderkämpfen in der Forschung und hin zu einem gemeinsamen arbeiten. Also weg vom absurden Neokapitalismus und hin zu mehr Vernunft und Verstand.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was willst du es denn sonst ausrechnen?.


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Ich verzweifele gerade ....
Das ist das, was mich im Büro immer wieder in den Wahnsinn treibt.
Stundenlange Diskussionen um offensichtliche und klare Sachverhalte.

Zeitverschwendung ....

Ein letztes Mal: Solange die Infektion läuft nimmt man Tote / (Tote + Genesene)
und rechnet dann  einen  zu nennenden Daumenwert für unbekannte Infizierte ein,
wenn man das für wichtig hält.

Außerdem unterschiede ich zwischen Krankheitsverlauf ohne Medikamente und mit
ärztlicher Hilfe. Das sieht man China. denn ohne Hilfe ist das Ding verdammt tödlich


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein letztes Mal: Salage die Infektiuon läuft nimmt man Tote / (Tote + Genesene)
> und rechnet dan  einen  zu nennenden Daumenwert für unbekannte Infizierte ein.



"(Tote + Genesene)" ist identisch mit der bekannten Zahl der Infizierten. Denn wer nicht bekanntermaßen infiziert war, kann weder bekanntermaßen an Covid-19 verstorben, noch bekanntermaßen davon genesen sein.
Und "Daumenwerte" gibt es beim wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten nicht, sondern Hochrechnungen. Und die basiert auf einer repräsentativen Gruppe an Personen, die mit jeweils positiven oder negativem Befund *komplett* durchgetestet wurde.

Außerdem erklärt das immer noch nicht, wie du auf die Fantasie-Prozentwerte zur Sterblichkeit kommst, die du hier wiederholt bar jeder Begründbarkeit wiederholst.

Laut RKI gibt es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in Deutschland 455 Tote und 57.298 festgestellte Fälle (einschließlich der Toten, Genesenen, Genesenden oder noch nicht abschätzbaren Verläufe). Und daraus ergibt sich die *momentane* Sterblichkeitsrate - ganz und gar unbeeindruckt davon, ob du gerade alle Anderen für dämlich erklärst oder mit den Fäusten auf den Boden trommeln möchtest.

Noch einmal: Wenn du andere Zahlen und Berechnungsgrundlagen hast, dann lege sie bitte mit Angabe der Herkunft auf den Tisch. Weitere ausweichende Antworten, Anekdoten aus deinem Büro oder Angaben zum Grad deiner Verzweiflung interessieren mich gerade nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "(Tote + Genesene)" ist identisch mit der bekannten Zahl der Infizierten.


Willst Du mich veräppeln?     

Nachtrag: Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur ein sprachliches Problem, ich weiß nicht, wo Du geboren wurdest.
Im Deutschen differenziert man zwischen Gesunden und Genesenen. Gesund heißt nur allgemein ohne
Krankheit, Genesene sind der Sonderfall, sozusagen eine Teilmenge der Gesunden , die eine Krankheit 
überwunden haben,

Akut Infizierte sind weder tot noch genesen. Das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Willst Du mich veräppeln?



Verzeihung, natürlich identisch mit der aktuellen Zahl der bekannt Erkrankten als Untergruppe der bekannt Infizierten.
Was logischerweise nichts daran ändert, wie Sterblichkeitsraten berechnet werden.

Falls du mit dem inflationären Einsatz des -Emoticons fertig bist, könntest du übrigens allmählich wieder etwas Substanzielles zur Diskussion beitragen.
Ein guter Anfang wäre es, wenn du nach nun schon mehrfacher Aufforderung endlich einmal mitteilen würdest, woher du deine Zahlen hast.

Allmählich kommt mir dein beharrliches Ausweichen in diesem Punkt merkwürdig vor ...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. März 2020)

Also ich verstehe euren Disput so:
A: Sterberate = Gestorbene/(Gesamtzahl Infizierte+Gestorbene)
B: Sterberate = Gestorbene/(Genesene+Gestorbene)

Bei A fehlen sozusagen diejenigen, die jetzt infiziert sind, aber noch sterben werden.
B halte ich aber für sehr schwierig, denn die Genesung dauert mitunter lang. Und wird die Genesung genauso zuverlässig statistisch erhoben, wie die Zahl der Toten?
In beiden Fällen fehlen die unerkannt infizierten. Also fällt die Sterblichkeit in der Realität geringer aus.

Interessant ist meiner Meinung nach die (statistische) Übersterblichkeit.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

Das Epizentrum liegt in den USA  xD

Nach den Meldungen vorm Wochenende und Samstag  :  10000 neue Infizierte an einem Tag in den USA und ca 1000 Tote ....
Bei den Horrormeldungen  sollte jeder normaldenkende daraus schließen das die Aktien am Montag sprich heute fallen  ^^
Aber nein  geht fett nach oben  hahahahahaha  

Das Epizentrum liegt halt in den USA  

Unsere Hetznachrichtensprecher sind auch wieder geil drauf ^^  :  " Die Coronakrise kostet vermutlich mehr wie die Wiedervereinigung "     xD   hahahahah zu geil  .....  einfach nur in die Fresse schlagen  ....

Wieso darf sowas offentlich gesendet werden  !?  Ich meine als Satire okay   ,   aber direkt bei den Nachrichten   .....

30 Jahre geht die ******* schon so in den Nachrichten  .  Wenn was Schlimmes passiert ..... ,   das Schlimmste  ,   hat mehr Geld gekostet ,   die meisten Unfälle ,   mehr Fehlgeburten   etc   seit der Wiedervereinigung .
Die Drecksschweine ..... Das sind Volksverräter in Reinkultur!
Und wundern sich dann warum der Osten so wählt ......

Wolln uns jetzt verklickern  das die kein Plus mit der Wiedervereinigung gemacht haben  ....  Idioten  .
Dann hätten sie uns auch einen eigenen Staat machen lassen können. Klar,  stand eh nicht zur Debatte in den Augen der westlichen Besatzungsmächte .  Den Russen wäre es glaube egal gewesen  ,  die ham den Osten ja richtig ausgelutscht ,  und wo er leer war  kam der Westen  und  will jetzt auch nochmal Lutschen ..100 Jahre lang ^^....   Wenns nicht ganz so traurig wäre  könnte ich ja etwas schmunzeln
Aber die wollen lieber Ausbeutung Ost  ....

Muss mal gesagt werden   ,  reg mich auch grad etwas auf ....   aber hoffe das passt noch in die Forenregeln rein .   Wenn nicht einfach löschen und 3 Punkte  fertich .


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2020)

Die Amerikaner werden noch große Probleme bekommen aber Trump scheint das alles nichts auszumachen und seine Umfragewerte sind auch wieder super.
Schon komisch.
Aber solange die NRA gegen die Schließung von Waffengeschäften klagt -- Waffen gehören genauso zum Grundbedarf wie Lebensmittel -- ist alles bestens.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bei den Horrormeldungen sollte jeder normaldenkende daraus schließen das die Aktien am Montag sprich heute fallen ^^
> Aber nein geht fett nach oben hahahahahaha


Die Aktien gehen "fett nach oben"? Also ich sehe hier beim Dax ein Plus von gerade mal 0,75%. Und jeder "Normaldenkende" weiß, dass man als Laie in diesen Zeiten nix an den Aktienmärkten zu suchen hat. Es sei denn, man möchte sein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das Epizentrum liegt in den USA  xD
> 
> Nach den Meldungen vorm Wochenende und Samstag  :  10000 neue Infizierte an einem Tag in den USA und ca 1000 Tote ....
> Bei den Horrormeldungen  sollte jeder normaldenkende daraus schließen das die Aktien am Montag sprich heute fallen  ^^
> ...


Klar hat das gekostet. Die ganzen Arbeitslosen, die nach Liquidierung der DDR-Wirtschaft entstanden, wollten doch was zu beißen haben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Aktien gehen "fett nach oben"? Also ich sehe hier beim Dax ein Plus von gerade mal 0,75%. Und jeder "Normaldenkende" weiß, dass man als Laie in diesen Zeiten nix an den Aktienmärkten zu suchen hat. Es sei denn, man möchte sein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen.



Du mußt halt jetzt einen schnellen Finger haben  xD    und hoffen wenn du raus bist  ,  das die wieder fallen  und dann  bestmöglich wieder reinklicken  

Ich glaub heute verhökere ich meine letzten AMD  ,   warte aber noch.  18:00  ist immer so ein Knackpunkt   .   Glaube da steigt der asiatische Markt ein  bzw  dann öffnen die Börsen in Asien ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Nach den Meldungen vorm Wochenende und Samstag  :  10000 neue Infizierte an einem Tag in den USA und ca 1000 Tote ....
> Bei den Horrormeldungen  sollte jeder normaldenkende daraus schließen das die Aktien am Montag sprich heute fallen  ^^
> Aber nein  geht fett nach oben



Aktienkurse bewegen sich (auf kurz- und mittelfristiger Zeitebene) NICHT nach fundamentalen Daten sondern gehen kurzfristig immer den Weg des größten Schmerzes.

Wenn es schlechte Nachrichten gibt und jeder denkt "es muss fallen" und entsprechend viel Geld auf der Shortseite liegt wird der Markt natürlich steigen um den ganzen Leuten ihr Geld wegzunehmen. Das hat nichts mit wirtschaftlicher Realität zu tun, das ist Casino. 


Wirtschaftliche persönliche Realität bei mir: Ich werde im April wahrscheinlich mindestens 2 Wochen Kurzarbeit haben sprich daheim rumsitzen. Benehmt euch, ich werde viel zeit zum Karten verteilen haben...


----------



## Tengri86 (30. März 2020)

15.57 Uhr:

 In den Krankenhäusern in Deutschland werden momentan rund 7000 Menschen mit Covid-19 behandelt. Davon befinden sich rund 1500 Patienten auf Intensivstationen, von denen etwa 1100 beatmet werden müssen. Das ergab am Montag eine Nachfrage der Deutschen Presse-Agentur bei der Deutschen Krankenhausgesellschaft (DKG).

"Wir haben es geschafft, die so wichtigen Beatmungsplätze im Bereich der Intensivmedizin von ehemals 20.000 Plätzen auf zwischenzeitlich 30.000 zu steigern", sagte DKG-Präsident Gerald Gaß der dpa.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche persönliche Realität bei mir: Ich werde im April wahrscheinlich mindestens 2 Wochen Kurzarbeit haben sprich daheim rumsitzen. Benehmt euch, ich werde viel zeit zum Karten verteilen haben...


Das schießt dann hoffentlich den Vogel ab. 

(Sry das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Tengri86 (30. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche persönliche Realität bei mir: Ich werde im April wahrscheinlich mindestens 2 Wochen Kurzarbeit haben sprich daheim rumsitzen. Benehmt euch, ich werde viel zeit zum Karten verteilen haben...



Kannst ja dann hier anfangen 

Wegen Corona: Bundesnetzagentur erlaubt Drosselung für Netzbetreiber


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aktienkurse bewegen sich (auf kurz- und mittelfristiger Zeitebene) NICHT nach fundamentalen Daten sondern gehen kurzfristig immer den Weg des größten Schmerzes.
> 
> Wenn es schlechte Nachrichten gibt und jeder denkt "es muss fallen" und entsprechend viel Geld auf der Shortseite liegt wird der Markt natürlich steigen um den ganzen Leuten ihr Geld wegzunehmen. Das hat nichts mit wirtschaftlicher Realität zu tun, das ist Casino.
> 
> ...



Die die mit Short etc  spielen bzw eine Wette abschließen auf fallende Kurse ,  denn gönne ich es das die ihr Geld verlieren .   Sowas macht man einfach nicht  und sollte am Aktienmarkt  verboten werden .  Rein aus ethischen Gründen .

Und Blackrock  hat  natürlich jetzt das Sagen  was sowas angeht  ,  gerade bei den Wetten mit short or long
Würde gerne wissen mit welchen Prozessoren Blackrocks Rechenzentrum / Supercomputer läuft auf dem Aladin läuft ?
Tesla  oder  AMD-Karten  bzw CPUs?

Ich glaube auch das von der Geldbewegung her Aladin seit einem Monat Beobachtung schon ausgerechnet hat  das das garnicht so schlimm ist und Gegenmaßnahmen ergriffen hat 
Etwas OT  ,  gehört vielleicht unter Hardware extrem xD

Back to Topic :  Ich hoffe das das Coranavirus bald verschwindet und nicht mehr soviele Infizierte gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe euren Disput so:
> A: Sterberate = Gestorbene/(Gesamtzahl Infizierte+Gestorbene)
> B: Sterberate = Gestorbene/(Genesene+Gestorbene)
> 
> ...


Nichts wird genau erhoben.
Die größte Dunkelziffer haben wir bei den Infizierten. Und jetzt geht der Trick los.
- Es gibt das Virus Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2
- Es gibt die schwere Lungenkrankheit Covid-19

In Zahlen von Covid-19 kennen wir recht genau in Deutschland, denn mit diesen Art Beschwerden geht man zum Arzt.  Und da inzwischen jeder aufgescheucht ist und sich testen lassen will ist die Dunkelziffer bei jenen, die Symptome haben sehr gering. Anders sieht das auch, wenn Du mit Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 infiziert bist, aber keine Symptome zeigst. Dann fällst Du nicht unter Covid-19

Das zweite ist die Zuordnung der Toten. In Italien wird jeder Tote, bei dem das Virus nachgewisen wird, als Corona-Toter eingestuft. Gut, vermutlich nicht jeder, denn Verkehrstote werden vermutlich weiterhin Verkehrstote sein, aber auch da kann man argumentieren, dass die Sinne getrübt waren und der Unfall ähnlich bei Autofahren mit Grippe ursächlich für das Fehlverhalten war. Wir wissen es nicht. Wir wissen aber, dass Italien bei Toten einen Cororatast macht, in Deutschland hat das RKI bestätigt, dass das nicht gemacht wird. Gab es vorher keinen Test ist man halt tot. Das ist gerade in Altenheimen relevant, weil viele der Infizierten abends ohne Beschwerden einschlafen und morgens tot sind. In Italien werden die gezählt, in Deutschland nicht.

Weiter ist das Problem, dass in Deutschland in der Regel die Ersterkrankung auf den Totenschein steht. Wer also z.B. mit Diabetis, Herzschwäche oder sonstigem Vorerkrankt ist und sich zusätzlich und später mit Covid-19 ansteckt, gilt in der Regel nicht als Covid-19 Toter. Da gibt es eine große Grauzone.

Denk an Grippetote. Bestätigte Tate gab es in der letzten großen Epidemie von 2018-2019 genau 1613 , daraus wurden dann 25000 hochgerechnet. Nimm einfach denselben Faktor bei Covid-19. Oder wird genau das nciht gemacht?

Die Zahlen, die wir haben, sind also in viele Richtung interpretierbar. Es wird angenommen, dass nur jetzt zehnte Infektion zu Symptomen führt. Das ist aber reine Spekulation, es gibt dazu keinerlei gemessene Information. Was wir von den Kreuzfahrschiffen wissen, ist die Quote viel geringer. Ich schaue nur auf die offiziellen Zahlen und sehe mit erschrecken, dass auch bei uns, unter den Covid-19 Patienten die Sterblichkeit verdammt hoch ist. Sorgen mache ich mir um meinen Vater. Wenn der infiziert wird, sieht das nicht gut aus.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> In den Krankenhäusern in Deutschland werden momentan rund 7000 Menschen mit Covid-19 behandelt.
> Davon befinden sich rund 1500 Patienten auf Intensivstationen, von denen etwa 1100 beatmet werden müssen.


Also liegen weit oberhalb der bisher genannten Quote von 5-6% zu Beamtmenden. Keine gute Entwicklung, aber so gar nicht. Aucxh China meldete 15% schwere Fälle, was in dem Land "mit Beatmung" bedeutete. Schrieb ich schon vor Wochen hier im Thema. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn es schlechte Nachrichten gibt und  jeder denkt "es muss fallen" und entsprechend viel Geld auf der  Shortseite liegt wird der Markt natürlich steigen um den ganzen Leuten  ihr Geld wegzunehmen. Das hat nichts mit wirtschaftlicher Realität zu  tun, das ist Casino.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist eione Sicht. Die andere ist, dass diese Art Entwicklung der Krankheit schon vor zwei Wochen klar war und es für die Händler gerade keine weiteren Beunruhigenden Nachrichten gibt. Ganz im Gegenteil werden Hilfstöpfe geöffnet, an denen sich große Firmen gesund stoßen.

Und das klappt auch im kleinen, weil nicht geprüft werden kann. Ein Freund hat ein Wien eine kleine Werkstatt und im wesentlichen lebt er vom Onlineversand entwickelter Bauteile. Ungefähr so wie der 8auer. Sein Geschäft brummt, weil jetzt alle potentiellen Käüfer Zeit haben. Und was bekommt er? 2000,-€ zusätzlich vom Staat im Monat. Naja, kann man ja  mal mitnehmen.


- Offtopic -


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Benehmt euch, ich werde viel zeit zum Karten verteilen haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja Chef, natürlich Chef. Welches war noch mal Deine Lieblingsbiersorte? Ist auf dem Weg. Bitte nicht sperren, ich war es nicht, aua....


----------



## Poulton (30. März 2020)

Covid-19 - Coronavirus-Infizierte sind moeglicherweise laenger ansteckend als bisher gedacht
Sparkassen - Viele Firmen bekommen keine KfW-Kredite fuer Coronavirus-Auswirkungen




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Benehmt euch, ich werde viel zeit zum Karten verteilen haben...


Wenn das iU und ihr Rentnerclub hören... Da verzockst du schneller Haus und Hof als die Karten gemischt sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Covid-19 - Coronavirus-Infizierte sind moeglicherweise laenger ansteckend als bisher gedacht
> Sparkassen - Viele Firmen bekommen keine KfW-Kredite fuer Coronavirus-Auswirkungen


Bei uns gelten "Genesene " schon zwei Wochen nach Ausbruch als geheilt, wenn zwei Tests negativ sind. Dazu werden aber nie Abstriche aus der Lunge genommen. Böse Falle, ganz böse Falle!

- Gaaanz Offtopic -


Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn das iU und ihr Rentnerclub hören... Da verzockst du schneller Haus und Hof als die Karten gemischt sind.


Lust auf eine Partie Rommé? Und verrat den psychologischen Trick nicht. Alte Trutchens gelten doch immer als haaarmlos. Dabei lebe ich _"Arsen und Spitzenhäubchen"_.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur ein sprachliches Problem, ich weiß nicht, wo Du geboren wurdest.
> Im Deutschen differenziert man zwischen Gesunden und Genesenen. Gesund heißt nur allgemein ohne
> Krankheit, Genesene sind der Sonderfall, sozusagen eine Teilmenge der Gesunden , die eine Krankheit
> überwunden haben,
> ...



Das ist ganz sicher kein Sprachproblem und ich kenne auch keinen Teil Deutschlands, in dem nicht zwischen Genesenen / Auskurierten / Geheilten und Genesen*d*en, Kurierenden / in Rekonvaleszenz Befindlichen *oder einfach nur Erkrankten*  unterschieden würde.

Die Gesunden interessieren uns bei der Berechnung der Sterblichkeit (bzw. Sterberate, Mortalität) hier grundsätzlich nicht, sondern entweder die Infizierten oder die Erkrankten. *Hier* könnte der Punkt liegen, an dem wir gewaltig aneinander vorbei reden. 
Kurz, wir sollten vielleicht erst einmal klären, *wessen* Sterblichkeit du lieber feststellen möchtest.  

Üblicherweise geht es bei Infektionskrankheiten jedoch nach der Zahl der festgestellten Infektionen, denn dieser Status ist eindeutig: Entweder ist man bekannt infiziert oder eben nicht.
Ob man auch erkrankt ist/war, ist hingegen nicht eindeutig erfassbar - außer bei denjenigen, die Symptome aufweisen, damit zum Arzt gehen und auch die korrekte Diagnose erhalten, auf der Intensivstation eingeliefert werden oder auf der Stelle tot umgekippt sind.
Sprich, es würde nicht nur ungenau erfasst werden, sondern *komplett* genau das fehlen, was du erfasst haben möchtest, nämlich die beträchtliche Anzahl derer, die ohne jede Behandlung und somit komplett undokumentiert genesen oder genesend sind.

Wenn man ein möglichst beunruhigendes Ergebnis haben möchte, kann man natürlich auch die Sterberate derjenigen berechnen, die schwer erkrankt sind oder in den letzten Zügen liegen. Man könnte es sogar auf die Spitze treiben und die Sterberate der Verstorbenen berechnen --> 100 Prozent Sterblichkeit unter an Covid-19 Verstorbenen! We are doomed!  

Nein, da halte zumindest ich mich lieber an die Zahlen und Methodik des RKI und tue die korrekt errechnete Sterberate von 0,78 Prozent - Verzeihung, mit heutiger Aktualisierung bereits von 0,87 Prozent - für Deutschland nicht als etwas ab, mit dem man lediglich die Bevölkerung beruhigen möchte. Auch deshalb, weil mit exakt derselben Methodik auch in schwerer betroffenen Ländern die jeweilige Sterberate berechnet wird, die dort nun wirklich alles andere als beruhigend ist ...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weiter ist das Problem, dass in Deutschland in der Regel die Ersterkrankung auf den Totenschein steht. Wer also z.B. mit Diabetis, Herzschwäche oder sonstigem Vorerkrankt ist und sich zusätzlich und später mit Covid-19 ansteckt, gilt in der Regel nicht als Covid-19 Toter. Da gibt es eine große Grauzone.



Achsoo  ...  ,  hat vielleicht auch rechtliche Gründe  falls mal Fehler gemacht werden ? Um auf der Sicheren Seite zu sein  ?   Korrekt ist das nicht , aber gut zum Vertuschen  ^^

OT: AMD bleibt bei 4,5% +  nach 1800  ,  bleibt mal noch liegen ^^


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche persönliche Realität bei mir: Ich werde im April wahrscheinlich mindestens 2 Wochen Kurzarbeit haben sprich daheim rumsitzen. Benehmt euch, ich werde viel zeit zum Karten verteilen haben...


Bei uns haben sie auch am Freitag Kurzarbeit ausgerufen.
Ich persönlich werde erstmal "nur" gezwungen Überstunden abzubauen und den geplanten Urlaub auch anzutreten. Zusammen auch zwei Wochen rumsitzen und gelangweilt Leute sperren  .


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weiter ist das Problem, dass in Deutschland in der Regel die Ersterkrankung auf den Totenschein steht. Wer also z.B. mit Diabetis, Herzschwäche oder sonstigem Vorerkrankt ist und sich zusätzlich und später mit Covid-19 ansteckt, gilt in der Regel nicht als Covid-19 Toter. Da gibt es eine große Grauzone.



Derzeit wird, sowohl in Deutschland als auch anderswo, *jeder* Verstorbene, bei dem ein Infekt vorliegt und/oder die Todesursache im Atmungssystem zu suchen ist, als Toter durch Covid-19 gezählt, gänzlich ungeachtet etwaiger bekannter Vorerkrankungen.

Einzige Ausnahme sind zumindest mancherorts Tode durch eindeutig erkennbare mechanische Ursache; dort werden beispielsweise Enthauptete oder in die Wurstmaschine Gestürzte nicht pauschal als Opfer von Covid-19 gezählt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal aus aktuellem Anlass meinen Rucksack gemoddet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns haben sie auch am Freitag Kurzarbeit ausgerufen..


In  vielen Betrieben gehen jetzt die Auswirkungen erst los, weil Vorprodukte fehlen, sei es aus China oder aus Italien. Die Schiffe waren aus China sechs Wochen unterwegs, bis jetzt ist das meister weiterhin angekommen, abe rjetzt geht es los, Das bemerkt z.B. schon bei Mindfactory mit der Lieferbarkeit von Produkten.


----------



## seahawk (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bei uns gelten "Genesene " schon zwei Wochen nach Ausbruch als geheilt, wenn zwei Tests negativ sind. Dazu werden aber nie Abstriche aus der Lunge genommen. Böse Falle, ganz böse Falle!
> 
> - Gaaanz Offtopic -
> 
> Lust auf eine Partie Rommé? Und verrat den psychologischen Trick nicht. Alte Trutchens gelten doch immer als haaarmlos. Dabei lebe ich _"Arsen und Spitzenhäubchen"_.



In Deutschland gilt schon immer. 

2 Wochen wenn du keine Symptome hast und negativ getestet wirst. 
2 Wochen wenn du positiv getestet wird und keine Symptome hat.
2 Wochen nach Abklingen der Symptome wenn du positiv getestet wirst und Symptome hast.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns haben sie auch am Freitag Kurzarbeit ausgerufen.
> Ich persönlich werde erstmal "nur" gezwungen Überstunden abzubauen und den geplanten Urlaub auch anzutreten. Zusammen auch zwei Wochen rumsitzen und gelangweilt Leute sperren  .



Olstyle ,  Zeit wirds  ,  oder wolltest du dir deine 400 Überstunden auszahlen lassen  ?


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Erstmal aus aktuellem Anlass meinen Rucksack gemoddet.


Ich hoffe du hast die Löcher zu gemacht


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast die Löcher zu gemacht


Welche Löcher? Meinst du die Ablauflöcher am Boden? Die haben schon ihren Sinn, da werfe ich ja auch keine kleinen Sachen rein.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2020)

Ja und jetzt ganz ehrlich aus den Erfahrungen draußen würde ich die Löcher zu machen.
Ich hab den selben Rucksack, aber den nutze ich nur Zivil


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In  vielen Betrieben gehen jetzt die Auswirkungen erst los, weil Vorprodukte fehlen



Ja, und das kann SEHR übel werden.

Weniger "schlimm": Wir haben keinerlei Lieferungen mehr für irgendwelche Ersatzteile von Anlagen zur (auch präventiven) Instandhaltung. Ok, da kann man weiter fahren an manchen Stellen oder irgendwann stillsetzen (geplant oder ungeplant) was Produktionsausfall bedeutet. Doof aber erträglich.

"Schlimmer": Dadurch, dass auch manche Kunden unsere Endprodukte gerade nicht geliefert haben wollen oder eine Lieferung logistisch nicht möglich ist stapeln sich die produkte im Lager bis an die Decke und es gibt keinen Cashflow. Das kann auch große Industriebetriebe inw enigen Monaten in die Insolvenz schieben da es keine Deckungsbeiträge mehr gibt

"WorstCase": Wenn bestimmte Rohstofflieferungen ausfallen oder primäre innerbetriebliche Ketten zusammenbrechen (egal ob jetzt Material fehlt, nicht wegkommt oder die ganze Belegschaft krank ist) kann es passieren, dass Großanlagen dadurch zerstört werden - Kokereien, Hochöfen usw. sind auf Kontibetrieb ausgelegt und können nicht abgeschaltet werden ohne dass es massive Schäden gibt. Sollte DAS passieren gehen bei uns die Lichter aus, dauerhaft.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (30. März 2020)

*+++Neuigkeiten+++
Österreich bekommt Maskenpflicht und weitere Verschärfungen.
Die bisherigen Maßnahmen zeigen zwar Auswirkungen, sind aber noch nicht streng genug.
Ziel ist ein R-0 Wert von unter 1.*
(Aktuell knapp über 1)


Alle Polizei-Einsatzkräfte müssen ab Mittwoch eine Maske tragen - falls sie das noch nicht tun
*An Supermarkt-Eingängen werden (ab Mittwoch) Masken an die Bevölkerung ausgegeben - Tragepflicht!*
*Man darf nur noch als Einzelperson mit Einkaufswagen in den Supermarkt*
*Nur eine bestimmte max. Anzahl Kunden darf ins Geschäft - der Rest muss warten*
Alle Einkaufswagen sollen mehrmals pro Woche desinfiziert werden
Gefährdete Personengruppen werden zusätzlich beruflich freigestellt oder müssen verpflichtend ins Homeoffice
*Es werden 2000 Blindtests in der Bevölkerung durchgeführt (auf Antikörper?) um die Dunkelziffer errechnen zu können*
Die Ausgangsbeschränkungen werden noch schärfer überwacht
Die Maßnahmen über Ostern hinaus verlängert
Die AUA fliegt weiterhin tonnenweise Ausrüstung aus China ein - z.T. auch für Südtirol/Norditalien.

*Aktuelle Zahlen für AT (18:40)*
Bestätigt: 9520
davon genesen: 636
davon gestorben: 108

Hospitalisert: 1000
davon auf Intensivstation: 200

Intensivbetten frei: 1071 von 2159
Beatmungsgeräte frei:  908 von 2584

War heute schnell in zwei Geschäften Einkaufen. 
Wenig Leute. Klopapier aller Sorten voll und bis an die Decke gestapelt.
Einige Jugendliche auf einer abgelegenen Bank sitzen gesehen, 
die offenbar ein paar Stunden auf die Maßnahmen "verzichten" wollen.

So hat sich wohl keiner das neue Jahr und das neue Jahrzehnt vorgestellt...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2020)

Tjo... ob die Idee so gut ist?



			
				Focus schrieb:
			
		

> Die  Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) sieht im Kampf gegen die Ausbreitung  des Coronavirus keinen Nutzen im allgemeinen Mundschutztragen. Es gebe  keinerlei Anzeichen dafür, dass damit etwas gewonnen wäre, sagte der  WHO-Nothilfedirektor Michael Ryan am Montag in Genf. Vielmehr gebe es  zusätzliche Risiken, wenn Menschen die Masken falsch abnehmen und sich  dabei womöglich infizieren. "Unser Rat: wir raten davon  ab, Mundschutz zu tragen, wenn man nicht selbst krank ist", sagte Ryan.Österreich  hatte am Montag angekündigt, Mundschutz beim Einkaufen zur Pflicht zu  machen. Die Masken sollen an den Eingängen der Läden ausgeteilt werden. ​



​


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

Östereich und Scheiz sind schon cool  . In Deustchland ist es sowas von auf Ausbeutung ausgelegt  seit der Wiedervereinigung   ,   das ist nicht zuträglich .
Und jetzt fehlt es Vorne und Hinten  an Allem !

Und Uncut Games  dürfen wir auchnicht spielen  xD , Grad jetzt in dieser schwierigen Zeit  ^^

Glaub auch das die Österreicher und Schweizer die Westdeutschen auslachen .

OT:  Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen was Eltern ihren Kindern im Osten nach 30 Jahren seit der Wiedervereinigung Unterdrückung / Ausbeutung vermitteln ?

1.  Dir wird keiner helfen .
2. Bescheiße wo du kannst  siehe 1.
3. Vergiß das Soziale .
4. Mit unterbezahlter Arbeit kann man sich nichts aufbauen 
5. Beantrage lieber Harz 4 da hast du mehr  vom Leben  ,  schon rein finanziell  .    100€ mehr für 8h Arbeit macht es nicht wett.
6.selbst wenn du arbeiten gehst und 1200- 1300€ netto verdienst  kannst du dir selbst wenn die Zinsen niedrig sind kein Eigenheim aufbauen . Weil die Arbeit nicht mehr sicher ist .
7. Wenn du ins Handwerk gehst  ,  vergiß es  ...siehe 1-6


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, und das kann SEHR übel werden.....


Dir ist das klar und mir auch. Wir sind ganz am Anfang vom Sturm, der kommen wird.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

Ich hoffe wenn der Sturm kommt  , sind alle sozial


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt ganz ehrlich aus den Erfahrungen draußen würde ich die Löcher zu machen.
> Ich hab den selben Rucksack, aber den nutze ich nur Zivil


Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme.  ...oder es ist etwas rausgefallen, was ich nicht vermisse...  Bis jetzt habe ich den auch nur Zivil genutzt, is noch schön sauber. Ich würde aber niemals wieder einen normalen Zivil-Rucksack kaufen, die halten bei mir nie besonders lange. Ist immer richtige Rotzqualität, egal wie teuer die sind.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> So hat sich wohl keiner das neue Jahr und das neue Jahrzehnt vorgestellt...


Was ich auch merkwürdig finde das es vor fast exakt 100 Jahren die spanische Grippe gegeben hat.
Auf Verschwörungsszeiten will man da Zusammhänge über die letzten Jahrhunderte rausgefunden haben.
Das sich quasi alle 100 Jahre solche Seuchen wiederholen.

Aber mir ist klar das es da kein Kausalzusammenhang gibt. Eher wird es zufällig sein das jetzt 100 Jahre dazwischen liegen.
Und die Jahrhunderte davor kann ich nicht überprüfen, ob das alles so stimmt.
Aber einen logischen Zusammenhang gibt es da wohl nicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme.  ...oder es ist etwas rausgefallen, was ich nicht vermisse...  Bis jetzt habe ich den auch nur Zivil genutzt, is noch schön sauber. Ich würde aber niemals wieder einen normalen Zivil-Rucksack kaufen, die halten bei mir nie besonders lange. Ist immer richtige Rotzqualität, egal wie teuer die sind.



Hab auch Zwei  ^^   ,   der Zivile ist eigentlich ganz gut und steckt weg   .  son " Billigteil"  .   Hab mir damals gleich noch 3 bestellt als ich die Qualität gesehn hab  .   Der erste ist nichtmal nach 4 Jahren angeschlangen so wie ich den beanspruche was der wegschleppen muss. Kann sein das Qualität bei selben Namen jetzt nichtmehr so ist . Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal  xD
Steht halt nicht adidas oder Puma drauf  oder Nike  ,  was auch alles in asien gefertigt wird  und teileweise auch in Nordkorea  


Würde auch sagen das der "professinelle"  Armeerucksack viel früher aufgegeben hat  , und Nachkäufe von noch schlechtere Qualität sind und noch früher die Nähte reißen.

Ich bin von meinem " Billigrucksack" überzeugt und vergebe 6Sterne   ,  wenn du wissen willst schreib per PN  , ich will keine unerlaubte Werbung machen .
Qualität kann ich nach den Jahren nicht mehr garantieren  ,  aber bei dem  Preis .  
Ka was der jetzt kostet ,   ich hoffe mehr wie ich bezahlt habe und die Qualität so geblieben ist  .  Andersrum wäre echt blöd .


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber mir ist klar das es da kein Kausalzusammenhang gibt. Eher wird es zufällig sein das jetzt 100 Jahre dazwischen liegen.



Das ist keine Frage des Zufalls sondern der verzerrten Wahrnehmung.
Es gab zig solche Ereignisse in völlig beliebigen Zeitabständen (Liste von Epidemien und Pandemien – Wikipedia) - nur ist die spanische grippe jetzt durch ständige Erwähnung in den Medien besonders bekannt und bringt das Hirn dazu, besondere Zusammenhänge zu suchen ("alle 100 Jahre") wo keine sind bzw. einfach keine anderen Informationen im Gedächtnis vorhanden sind. Wissenschaftlich bzw. in der Psychologie nennt man das "Verfügbarkeitsheuristik".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich auch merkwürdig finde das es vor fast exakt 100 Jahren die spanische Grippe gegeben hat..


1918, also exakt 102 Jahre! Das ist 42 mal der Zeitraum seit der Zerstörung des Turmes zu Babel im Jahr 2264 v. Chr.

 Das sagt doch alles!


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Razzien in China nach Corona-Ausbruch: Regierung greift offenbar gegen illegalen Wildtier-Handel durch

Das finde ich gut. Mal gucken ob es nicht nur medien-inszeniert ist...


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich auch merkwürdig finde das es vor fast exakt 100 Jahren die spanische Grippe gegeben hat.
> Auf Verschwörungsszeiten will man da Zusammhänge über die letzten Jahrhunderte rausgefunden haben.
> Das sich quasi alle 100 Jahre solche Seuchen wiederholen.
> 
> ...



Nein. Das ist vor 103 Jahren einfach passiert. Genauso wie jetzt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Razzien in China nach Corona-Ausbruch: Regierung greift offenbar gegen illegalen Wildtier-Handel durch
> 
> Das finde ich gut. Mal gucken ob es nicht nur medien-inszeniert ist...


Gut. Das gehört abgestellt.

*@Beatmungsgeräte:*
Bei Seat läuft bald ein einfaches Beatmungsgerät vom Band. Tests haben schon begonnen.
Zwar kein med. zertifiziertes High-Tech Gerät, aber zum Lebenserhalt wird es wohl reichen.
Seat
Genutzt werden großteils Standardkomponenten aus deren Autoproduktion, unter anderem ein Scheibenwischermotor.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 1918, also exakt 102 Jahre! Das ist 42 mal der Zeitraum seit der Zerstörung des Turmes zu Babel im Jahr 2264 v. Chr.
> 
> Das sagt doch alles!



1918! Das Jahrtausend ist das _Zehn_fache des Jahrzehnts + eine Differenz von _100 Jahren_.
Und wenn man das Jahr 2020 wieder durch _zehn_ teilt, hat man 202 Jahre, von denen man obige Differenz von _100 Jahren_ wieder abzieht und dann genau 102 Jahre hat - den zeitlichen Abstand zur Spanischen Grippe! Das kann doch kein Zufall sein!!!


----------



## Tengri86 (30. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 1918! Das Jahrtausend ist das _Zehn_fache des Jahrzehnts + eine Differenz von _100 Jahren_.
> Und wenn man das Jahr 2020 wieder durch _zehn_ teilt, hat man 202 Jahre, von denen man obige Differenz von _100 Jahren_ wieder abzieht und dann genau 102 Jahre hat - den zeitlichen Abstand zur Spanischen Grippe! Das kann doch kein Zufall sein!!!



Verdammt... Du hast uns enttarnt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y0nzPakBYOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. März 2020)

Cooler Spruch von Joko Winterscheit  in der Corona-Krise bzw seit der Wiedervereinigung  .

Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot , aber ihr seid die die rudern müssen  ....Hammer   , trifft voll den Nagel auf den Kopf .....


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Cooler Spruch von Joko Winterscheit  in der Corona-Krise bzw seit der Wiedervereinigung  .
> 
> Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot , aber ihr seid die die rudern müssen  ....Hammer   , trifft voll den Nagel auf den Kopf .....



Wenn wir die Ruderer sind, was wärst du dann? Der Ballast?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Daten aus Island und den Färöer Inseln. In beiden Gegenden wird besonders gut getestet

- Es wurden zwei unterschiedliche Viren festgestellt
- es gibt schnelle Mutationen
- hoher Anteil  Infizierter ohne Symptome
Inseln im Nordatlantik als Corona-Labors | Telepolis

Mal sehen, ob sich die Daten in anderen Labors bestätigen.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Daten aus Island und den Färöer Inseln. In beiden Gegenden wird besonders gut getestet
> 
> - Es wurden zwei unterschiedliche Viren festgestellt
> - es gibt schnelle Mutationen


Aber das ist dann doch eigentlich eher schlecht, oder nicht? Auch bzgl. der Herstellung eines Impfstoffs.

Hier etwas positives:

Zahl der Infektionen sinkt: Hoffnungsschimmer fuer Italien | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2020)

Bei den Islandern gibts 40 Mutationen, trotzdem haben die allermeisten von denen null Symptome und es gibt nur 2 Todesfälle unter wahrscheinlich vielen Tausend Infizierten?

Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt ob das tatsächlich alles so ist und wenn ja, woher diese Resistenz der Isländer gegen das Virus kommt. Das hört sich ja wirklich wie das kleine Dorf in Gallien an das den Römern trotzt da oben. 

Hoffentlich nichts völlig kurioses wie "ein Gen das die haben das alle nur zu Trägern macht, die Krankheit aber nicht ausbricht (wohl aber rummutiert wie blöd)" - dann müsste man die Isländer auf der Insel lassen bis der Rest der Welt geimpf ist.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei den Islandern gibts 40 Mutationen, trotzdem haben die allermeisten von denen null Symptome und es gibt nur 2 Todesfälle unter wahrscheinlich vielen Tausend Infizierten?


Wieso 40 Mutationen? Hier ist doch die Rede von 2.

Und wenn sich ein Virus zu oft oder zu stark verändert, muß man die Impfstoffe auch wieder ändern.
Deswegen muß man sich ja jedes Jahr gegen die Influenza aufs Neue impfen lassen.

Wenn die Isländer tatsächlich aber quasi immun sind, sollte das näher untersucht werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso 40 Mutationen? Hier ist doch die Rede von 2.



Nein, tatsächlich 40.
"Bestätigt werde seine Einschätzung auch durch ein Ergebnis aus Island,  dort hatte das private Unternehmen "DeCode Genetics" festgestellt, dass  das Virus auf der Insel vierzig Mal mutiert sei. "



RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn sich ein Virus zu oft oder zu stark verändert, muß man die Impfstoffe auch wieder ändern.


Nicht zwangsläufig. Wenn die Mutation nicht die Bauart der Hüllproteine betrifft wirkt der gleiche Impfstoff weiter.
Eine Mutation muss schon recht weitreichend sein (oder eben genau den Punkt des Virus betreffen wo ein trainiertes Immunsystem ansetzt) damit ein neuer Impfstoff her muss.
Bei Influenza gibts zigtausende verschiedene, wenn man da für jeden neue Impfstoffe bräuchte kannste das alles vergessen. Da entwickelt man Impfstoffe gegen die Hauptstämme und hofft drauf dass die meisten Mutationen nach außen hin (Hüllproteine) so ähnlich sind dass die Impfung zieht. Funktioniert ja auch meistens, nur halt nicht immer (sonst gäbs kaum/keine Grippe mehr).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Empfohlen wir die Grippeimpfung auch für Leute Ü60.



Die werden schon als Risikogruppe gezählt, da zunehmend mehr Gebrechlichkeiten und ein nachlassendes Immunsystem.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nur die, daß niemand sowas behauptet hat. Dort steht:
> 
> "„Das Medikament mit hoher Selektivität blockiert die zytopathische Wirkung des Coronavirus in der Zellkultur und hemmt dessen Replikation. Die immunsuppressive Wirkung von Mefloquin verhindert die Aktivierung der durch das Virus verursachten Entzündungsreaktion“, hieß es weiter."



Ja? Und weiter? Wenn du nicht verstehst, was das geschriebene bedeutet und stattdessen/trotzdem die RT-Propaganda-Headline, die einen Erfolg der russischen Medizin suggeriert, hat der Autor sein Ziel ja voll erreicht. FYI: Nichts, von dem was du gerade zitierst hast, ist ein Widerspruch zu dem, was ich vorher gesagt habe. Und das, was ich vorher gesagt habe, wurde von Teilen des restlichen Artikels naheglegt oder sogar ausdrücklich geschrieben.



> Du solltest dich von dieser Vorstellung trennen. Zwar unterstehen diese Quellen dem Kreml, in den Gremien unserer Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sitzen aber ebenfalls die Vertreter der gewählten Parteien. Als Nicht-Konsument kannst du außerdem wenig bis nichts zum Wahrheitsgehalt von RT und co sagen.



Ich prüfe Stichproben von Medien, ehe ich sie komplett abtue, und von RT werden die einem ja regelmäßig unter die Nase gerieben. Und die Fail-Quote ist verdammt hoch.
Was die ÖR angeht: In deren Räten sitzen Vertreter ALLER Parteien, zusätzlich der Kirchen, der Gewerkschaften und afaik vereinzelt auch von weiteren Großverbänden. Und dieser schon reichlich bunt gemischte Haufen, dessen Partikulärinteressen sich in weiten Teilen gegenseitig aushebeln und so eine so-gut-es-eben-geht neutrale Ausgangsbasis schaffen (etwas überaltert vielleicht) gibt auch nur den groben Rahmen vor und besetzt hochrangige Posten. Das eigentliche Programm machen die ÖR selbst und werden dabei von getrennten Grämien an journalisitischen Maßstäben gemessen. Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht viel Verbesserungspotential gäbe, aber die Nachrichten sind schon ziemlich gut und eine Gleichsetzung mit direkt einem Ministerium unterstehendem Propagandasender ist absurd.




Threshold schrieb:


> China und Russland haben den Virus aus der Öffentlichkeit verbannt.



Russland nur die Berichterstattung darüber, aber der Virus ist (auch dank der kontraproduktiven Regierungsmaßnahmen der letzten Tage) vermutlich dabei, sich in einem für ein derartig großflächiges, leeres Land rasantem Maße auszubreiten. China dagegen ist entweder verdammt gut darin, auch ein paar Millionen Todesfälle komplett unter den Tisch zu kehren (und normalerweise müssen sich westliche Politiker ja schon bei ein paar hundert "verschwindenden" Kritikern Mühe geben, deren vorzeitigen Abtritt zu übersehen, so un-heimlich agiert die chinesische Regierung), oder sie waren tatsächlich recht erfolgreich.




RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich gerade auch einen interessanten Artikel gefunden:Corona-Krise: Droht eine Revolution der Mittelschicht? - DER SPIEGEL



Oh man. Horrorszenarien ala FDP: Weil der Aktiensparplan wertlos geworden ist, strömen Horden radikalisierter Vorörtler brandschatzend durch die Innenstädte.

Ein Glück, dass der Liberalismus die tatsächliche Mittelschicht soweit ausgedünnt hat, dass das kaum einem ausfallen wird 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist aber im Endeffekt völlig egal. Da geht es nur um ein paar Tage Unterschied.



Eher ein Dutzend, denn ein Paar Tage und bei einer Infektion, die in harmlosen Fällen nach drei Wochen vorbei ist und in mittelschweren einen akuten Behandlungsbedarf von 1-2 Wochen hat, ist ein Dutzend Tage schon nicht zu verachten.



> _"... Ein Team aus spanischen, kanadischen und amerikanischen Wissenschaftlern  hat entdeckt, dass Viren und Bakterien auf Staubpartikeln, vor allem  Wüstensand, oder organischen Teilchen aus den Meeresdunst in die Höhe  bis in die Troposhäre unterhalb der Stratosphäre emporgetragen werden. ...
> Nach Auswertungen ergab sich, dass jeden Tag Dutzende von Millionen  Bakterien und Milliarden Viren auf einen einzigen Quadratmeter  herabregnen. ..."_
> Milliarden von Viren fallen jeden Tag aus dem Himmel auf einen Quadratmeter | Telepolis



Was Ansgar Heises (zweites, weniger) interessantes Magazin nicht berücksichtigt, aber im Original-Paper als Quelle zitiert wird:

Unter sonnigen Bedingungen liegt die Halbwärtszeit der Infektivität bei 20 Minuten. Bei trüben, feuchten Wetter dürfte sie zwar steigen, aber dann kommen Partikel nicht mehr weit und in der oberen Trophosphäre dürften sie immer weitaus schlechter sind. Es mag also sein, dass Milliarden von Vierenpartikeln vom anderen Ende der Welt aus uns herabregnen, worüber man dann wunderbare Stimmungsartikel schreiben kann, aber der große Teil, der aus mehr als maximal 100-200 km Entfernung gekommen ist, ist nicht mehr schädlich und die meisten aus weniger als 1 km auch nicht. 

Infection of phytoplankton by aerosolized marine viruses | PNAS




DKK007 schrieb:


> [/FONT]*Scholz kündigt Steuerfreiheit für Corona-Prämien bis 1500 Euro an*
> 
> _07:42 Uhr_
> Bundesfinanzminister Olaf Scholz hat angekündigt, in der Corona-Krise Bonuszahlungen für Arbeitnehmer bis 1500 Euro steuerfrei zu stellen. "Viele Arbeitgeber haben bereits angekündigt, ihren Beschäftigten einen Bonus zahlen zu wollen. Als Bundesfinanzminister werde ich am Montag die Anweisung erlassen, dass ein solcher Bonus bis 1500 Euro komplett steuerfrei sein wird", sagte Scholz in der "Bild am Sonntag".
> ...



Bislang ist es ja nur "angekündigt", also wird die genaue Regelung noch nicht festgeschrieben sein. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich wird so eine Zahlung gesondert ausgewiesen werden müssen - was der Arbeitgeber aber auch für Überstunden machen könnte. Solange es nur "steuerfrei" ist, ist es aber sowieso ein schlechter Scherz. Gerade diejenigen, die jetzt Sonderschichten noch und nöcher fahren, sind ja in niedrigen Einkommensklassen, wo sowieso weniger Lohnsteuer anfällt (wenn auch auf Sonderzahlungen mehr als 0) und von einer Freistellung der Sozialabgaben lese ich nichts.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Rente mit 75 bei 35% incoming.



Hey, besser als 0% mit der man im durchschnittlichen Forenalter hier sowieso rechnen sollte.
Sowas sinnvolles wie "mit 75" sehe ich dagegen auf lange Zeit nicht. Es dauert (weitere Pandemien vorbehalten) noch mindestens 20, eher 25 Jahre ehe die meisten Babyboomer im Grab liegen und solange die Rentner den Großteil des Wahlvolkes stellen, wird es mit brauchbaren Reformen schwierig.




muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Funktion "Benutzer ignorieren" in den Kontoeinstellungen entdeckt. Wie praktisch.



Wirkungsvoller: Offtopic und Post, die so blöd sind, dass sie als vorsätzliche Provokation zu betrachten sind, melden. Wer nur hier ist um zu nerven und zu pöbeln verstößt klar gegen die Forenregeln.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist auch ganz ohne Krise/Pandemie etwas was man tun sollte.
> 
> Kaufregel Nummer 1: Immer fragen "brauche ich das wirklich?"
> Kaufregel Nummer 2: Wenn du dir nicht 2 davon leisten kannst, kannst du es dir nicht leisten.
> ...



Rücklagen, die jetzt über die Druckerpresse an alle, vor allem an Konzerne verteilt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Bonus kann ich noch hinzufügen: Sei ein Perfektionist! Ich liebäugle schon länger mit einem guten Notebook, finde aber keins, dass wirklich meine Anforderungen erfüllt. Und das seit circa seit der Jahrtausenwende, was mir also einiger Tausender eingespart hat.
Und erstaunlich selten zu Verzicht führte 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Es wird schon seit Wochen darüber geredet eine repräsentative Gruppe durchzutesten um eine Idee über die Dunkelziffer zu bekommen. Bis jetzt hat sich aber noch kein Land getraut dafür ~1000 Verdachtsfälle weniger zu testen.



Zumal bei der extrem heterogenen Ausprägung ein einzelne Gruppe nur räumlich sehr begrenzte Aussagen erlauben würde. Eigentlich müsste man mindestens 100 Gruppen a 100 Leuten aus verschiedenen Regionen und mit verschiedenen Tätigkeiten prüfen. Afaik laufen aber Vorbereitungen dafür - eine in diesem Fall sinvolle Wartezeit, denn wenn man das konzentriert gleichzeitig durchführt (gleichzeitige Probennahme reicht, messen kann man verzögert) lassen sich viel mehr Schlüsse über die Verbreitung ableiten.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Dunkelziffer etwa so: Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Corona eine Größenordnung von 0,5% Sterblichkeitsrate hat kann man grobe Rückschlüsse auf die Infiziertenzahlen ziehen.



Es gibt eine verlässlichen Grundlagen für eine Sterblichkeitsrate.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lass doch jedem seine eigenen Informationsquellen. Wer meint, irgendwelchen Dahergelaufenen auf Youtube ohne Referenzen zuzuhören, soll das machen.



Dann soll derjenige aber bitte auch aufhören, dass weiter zu verbreiten. Und Wählen bitte auch einstellen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da das Umlagemodell eben ohne eine Geldanlage funktioniert, sondern direkt das eingezahlte Geld an die Rentner ausgezahlt wird, ist es egal, ob es Zinsen gibt.



/Sign. Gerade Anlagemodelle sind extrem empfindlich was Krisen ausgeht, wie ja jeder Riesterer eigentlich seit 2008 wissen sollte (und der Rest lernt es halt dieses Jahr). "Geld haben" ist leider immer nur so gut, wie die allgemeine Situation. Ist die Situation *******, ist auch Geld ganz schnell wenig wert - Angespartes repräsentiert nun einmal eine vor Jahr(zehnt)en erbrachte Leistung und die hat heute eigentlich keinen Realwert mehr. Den muss wer anderes liefern. Das ist ja auch der große Beschiss bei der "privaten Altersvorsorge": Alles unterhalb von Wohneigentum ist Glücksspiel, erst Recht über mehr als 20 Jahre hinweg, und an dessen Gewinnen laben sich auch noch die Finanzinstitute. Effektiv selbst fürs Alter vorsorgen können also nur diejenigen, denen es ohnehin schon relativ gut geht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Theorie ist super und hält auch still - praktisch musste trotzdem nen haufen Schotter vorhalten damit das so funktioniert (Größenordnung 300 Milliarden Euro). Und die werden bei einer Inflation deutlich weniger wert. Egal ob Umlageverfahren oder nicht.
> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass, angenommen 2021 hätten wir 100% Inflation, die Regierung denm Wert eines Rentenpunktes mal fix verdoppelt um das auszugleichen?



Der Rentenwert wird jährlich nach fester Formel angepasst. "Mal fix" geschieht das also nicht, aber pünktlich zum ersten Juli und auf Basis der Löhne des vorgegangenen Jahres. Von daher ist ein gewisser Lag drin, aber wenn eine reine Inflation die Löhne verdoppelt, dann folgen auch die Renten. Problematisch ist, dass uns neben der durch die Wirtschaftsgeschenke ausgelösten Inflation auch eine Rezession erwartet. Das heißt die Löhne werden gar nicht in dem Maße steigen, nur die Realpreise. Und das trifft Rentner dann genauso, wie alle anderen auch.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es mit der Krise ganz schlimm kommt, könnte man auch einfach einen Reset machen.
> Also das man einfach die Kontostände am 31.12.2020 auf den Stand vom 31.12.2019 zurücksetzt. Damit hätte dann jeder wieder das, was er vor der Pandemie hatte.
> Sind schließlich nur gespeicherte Zahlen.



Moment, muss noch schnell ein neues Auto kaufen...





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre hätte Venezuela oder Simbabwe das auch machen können.



Können sie auch machen. Derartige Währungsumdeutungen sind in Ländern mit extremer Inflation auch nicht unüblich. Ich glaube, Kolumbien hat z.B. mal 3 Nullen gestrichen 
Aber solange der Grund für die Inflation nicht beseitigt ist, ändert das nichts an der Entwicklung und die ist doch das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme.  ...oder es ist etwas rausgefallen, was ich nicht vermisse...  Bis jetzt habe ich den auch nur Zivil genutzt, is noch schön sauber. Ich würde aber niemals wieder einen normalen Zivil-Rucksack kaufen, die halten bei mir nie besonders lange. Ist immer richtige Rotzqualität, egal wie teuer die sind.


Wie gesagt pack den man in Schnee oder so, dann ist das doof^^
5.11 ist auch eher der Gadgethersteller als ein Hersteller für militärische Ausrüstung, aber die Qualität ist ähnlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit den Leuten die noch vom wahren Kommunismus träumen - immer. Aber Du kannst mir auch gerne sagen welcher Staat den der perfekte kommunistische Staat mal war.



Kein einziger. Jemals. Aber das wurde schon so oft gesagt, dass weitere Wiederholungen an dir vermutlich auch abprellen werden und du weiterhin Leuten, die positive Aspekte kommunistischer Konzepte diskutieren wollen, negative Begleiterscheinungen real existierenden Sozialismusses an den Kopf werfen willst.
Immerhin bist du damit in zahlreicher Gesellschaft, was heutzutage ja als Luxus gilt.




fipS09 schrieb:


> Der Postillon kennzeichnet sich halt wenigstens als Satire, bei RTDeutsch, Sputnik und Co. muss man damit rechnen das nachher noch jemand glaubt was da steht.



Naja: Der Postillon versteckt die Kennzeichnung auch ziemlich gut und bei Telepolis muss man sie aus den RT-/Sputnik-Zitaten ableiten. 




fipS09 schrieb:


> Was sagst du eigentlich zu den neusten News aus Russland selbst?



Schlechte News aus Russland spielen für RT und RT-Zuschauer meist keine Rolle, also gibts auch keine Kommentare.




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Achso kleine News zur Pizza. Ich konnte mitlerweile lecker Pizza mit extra dickem Boden machen, da ich ein Paket Trockenhefe abstauben konnte.  Pizzamehl hatte ich zum Glück noch. Sonst hatte ich immer frische Hefe genommen, es ist aber so gut wie immer geworden mit Trockenhefe.



Geheimtipp: "Zum Mitnehmen" dürfen Pizzerien afaik noch bundesweit öffnen und das machen die auch. Also förder extentiell bedrohte Kleinunternehmer und gönn dir was leckeres 




RyzA schrieb:


> In Bayern hat man den Ersten in den Knast gesteckt, weil er zum wiederholten Male gegen das Ausgangsverbot verstossen hat: Coronavirus: Mann verstoesst in Bayern gegen Regeln - jetzt muss er in den Knast! - FOCUS Online
> 
> Am besten eine Woche lang bei Wasser & Brot. Dann bleibt das Erlebnis besser hängen.



Ich wäre für eine Woche "Assistent in italienischem Krematorium". Das nützt mehr, gefährdet keine Haftinsassen (und auch sonst kaum jemanden) und ist vermutlich auch lehrreicher.





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner werden noch große Probleme bekommen aber Trump scheint das alles nichts auszumachen und seine Umfragewerte sind auch wieder super.
> Schon komisch.



Und faszinierender Weise steigen die Werte auch jetzt, wo er alles bis Ende April dicht machen will, genauso, wie als er vor einigen Tagen die Wiedereröffnung zu Ostern angekündigt hat. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche persönliche Realität bei mir: Ich werde im April wahrscheinlich mindestens 2 Wochen Kurzarbeit haben sprich daheim rumsitzen. Benehmt euch, ich werde viel zeit zum Karten verteilen haben...



Mir würden ein paar Leute einfallen, die ich sehr darum bitte, sich NICHT an diese Aufforderung zu halten, sondern explizit und gerade in diesem Zeitraum genau das zu machen, was sie immer tun 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> 15.57 Uhr:
> 
> In den Krankenhäusern in Deutschland werden momentan rund 7000 Menschen mit Covid-19 behandelt. Davon befinden sich rund 1500 Patienten auf Intensivstationen, von denen etwa 1100 beatmet werden müssen. Das ergab am Montag eine Nachfrage der Deutschen Presse-Agentur bei der Deutschen Krankenhausgesellschaft (DKG).
> 
> "Wir haben es geschafft, die so wichtigen Beatmungsplätze im Bereich der Intensivmedizin von ehemals 20.000 Plätzen auf zwischenzeitlich 30.000 zu steigern", sagte DKG-Präsident Gerald Gaß der dpa.



Was nicht dabei steht: Wieviele der Betten sind mit nicht-Corona-Patienten belegt?




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kannst ja dann hier anfangen
> 
> Wegen Corona: Bundesnetzagentur erlaubt Drosselung für Netzbetreiber



Aus der Reihe "Threads, die man nicht öffnet, sobald man die Überschrift gelesen hat" 




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die die mit Short etc  spielen bzw eine Wette abschließen auf fallende Kurse ,  denn gönne ich es das die ihr Geld verlieren .   Sowas macht man einfach nicht  und sollte am Aktienmarkt  verboten werden .  Rein aus ethischen Gründen .



Rein aus ethischen Gründen gilt das wohl für alle Spekulationen. Shorts sind da kein Bisschen verwerflicher, Geld mit Wetten zu verdienen ist immer perfide und wenn es in einem Umfange geschieht, der die gesamte Welt auf den Kopf stellen kann, dann gehört es verboten.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns haben sie auch am Freitag Kurzarbeit ausgerufen.
> Ich persönlich werde erstmal "nur" gezwungen Überstunden abzubauen und den geplanten Urlaub auch anzutreten. Zusammen auch zwei Wochen rumsitzen und gelangweilt Leute sperren  .



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube zum Jahresurlaub kann man weiterhin nicht gezwungen werden, sondern maximal freigestellt. Zu Hause hocken hat unter diesen Bedingungen ja auch nichts mit Erholung zu tun und es darf nicht Risiko des Arbeitnehmers sein, dass sein Arbeitgeber keine Lagerhaltung für Rohmaterial und Produkt mehr hat bzw. dass die Zahl der Kunden nicht seinen Erwartungen entspricht. Ist ja auch nicht so, als würde man als Arbeitnehmer am Mehrgewinn beteiligt, wenn das Gegenteil der Fall ist...




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Alle Polizei-Einsatzkräfte müssen ab Mittwoch eine Maske tragen - falls sie das noch nicht tun





Mal gucken, ob denen bei der Gelegenheit auch jemand das "Schulter an Schulter"-Aufmarschieren abgewöhnt.



> [*]Alle Einkaufswagen sollen mehrmals pro Woche desinfiziert werden



pro Woche. pro Woche? pro Woche???!!!!11elf????. Verantwortungsvolle Läden machen das hier nach JEDEM Einsatz und das ist auch das einzig sinnvolle. Wo das nicht der Fall ist, packe ich direkt eine Einkaufstasche über den Griff und fasse den gesamten Einkauf lang genau 0 mal direkt an. (leider konnte ich es mir bezüglich des Gitters noch nicht abgewöhnen, wenn ich auf der anderen Seite vom Wagen stehe. Aber da gibt es viel mehr Fläche, sie wird viel weniger genutzt und Metall bietet schlechtere Überlebenschancen)

"Mehrmals pro Woche" werden die auch durch Sonneneinstrahlung entkeimt.




Mahoy schrieb:


> 1918! Das Jahrtausend ist das _Zehn_fache des Jahrzehnts + eine Differenz von _100 Jahren_.
> Und wenn man das Jahr 2020 wieder durch _zehn_ teilt, hat man 202 Jahre, von denen man obige Differenz von _100 Jahren_ wieder abzieht und dann genau 102 Jahre hat - den zeitlichen Abstand zur Spanischen Grippe! Das kann doch kein Zufall sein!!!



Ich setze noch einen drauf: Corona ist schon länger im Umlauf und die spanische Grippe hat 1920 erst so richtig zugeschlagen!




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn wir die Ruderer sind, was wärst du dann? Der Ballast?



Um bei Hämmern und Nägeln zu bleiben: Es gibt Leute, die verfehlen den Nagel und hauen in den Rumpf. Der heutzutage natürlich aus dünnem Plastik besteht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das ist dann doch eigentlich eher schlecht, oder nicht? Auch bzgl. der Herstellung eines Impfstoffs.[/URL]



Jup, das könnte bezüglich Impfung und Immunität sehr schlecht sein. Dazu muss man aber abwarten, was für Unterschiede es sind und ob sie überhaupt den immun- (oder irgend einen) relevanten Teil betreffen. Genetische Methoden sind verdammt gut darin, auch die kleinsten Unterschiede zu finden. Aber sehr schlecht darin zu sagen, ob der mehr als Deko ist.


----------



## muadib (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bei uns gelten "Genesene " schon zwei Wochen nach Ausbruch als geheilt, wenn zwei Tests negativ sind. Dazu werden aber nie Abstriche aus der Lunge genommen. Böse Falle, ganz böse Falle!



Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass diese Krankheit so stark ansteckend ist, weil die Viren sich nicht nur in der Lunge, sondern auch im Rachen vermehren. Wenn nur noch Viren in der Lunge nachweisbar sind, sollte die Ansteckungsgefahr stark sinken.

Bin ich der Einzige, der sich in den letzten Wochen von vielen Berichten in den Medien veräppelt vorkam? Ständig wird darüber berichtet, dass ein Atemschutz nichts bringt und dass das Wichtigste regelmäßiges Händewaschen ist. In den gleichen Artikeln steht dann aber auch, dass die Hauptübertragung per Tröpfcheninfektion erfolgt.

Selbst eine einfache Maske bietet einen, wenn auch geringen Schutz. Zudem fässt man sich mit Maske weniger oft ins Gesicht und diejenigen die ohne es zu wissen infiziert sind, haben ein deutlich geringeres Risiko andere anzustecken. Folgerichtig bezeichnet in diesem Artikel ein Infektiologe die Behauptung, dass eine Maske keinen nennenswerten Nutzen bringt, als Fake News.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass diese Krankheit so stark ansteckend ist, weil die Viren sich nicht nur in der Lunge, sondern auch im Rachen vermehren. Wenn nur noch Viren in der Lunge nachweisbar sind, sollte die Ansteckungsgefahr stark sinken.


Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Grippeviren vermehren sich nur in der Lunge. Ist es darum wenig ansteckend?
Es geht darum, dass wir keine Symptome zeigen, solange es nur im Rachen hängt. Die Gefahr besteht darin,
dass man anfangs die Krankeit verbreitet, ohne es zu wissen.



muadib schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der sich in den letzten  Wochen von vielen Berichten in den Medien veräppelt vorkam?


Nur weil man Dinge nicht versteht, will einen der andere nicht anlügen. Es sind zwei getrennte Dinge, die Du differenziert betrachten musst,


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

*Drosten: Corona in Pflegeheimen "Beginn einer neuen Entwicklung"*

_30.03.2020 17:49 Uhr_
Coronavirus-Fälle in deutschen Pflegeheimen markieren aus Sicht des Virologen Christian Drosten eine neue Phase in der Epidemie, die auch mit mehr gemeldeten Todesfällen einhergeht. "Wir sehen jetzt in diesen Tagen die Eintragungen zum Beispiel in Seniorenpflegeheime und haben hier dann den Beginn einer neuen Entwicklung", sagte Drosten im _NDR_-Podcast.
Bisher habe Deutschland auch ein bisschen Glück gehabt: Infiziert hätten sich zunächst vor allem jüngere, sportliche Leute wie Skifahrer, die das Virus aus dem Urlaub eingeschleppt und es in ihren ungefähr gleichaltrigen Netzwerken verbreitet hätten. Diese Menschen erlebten zum größten Teil milde Krankheitsverläufe. Wegen mehrerer Effekte gleichzeitig werde man jetzt zwangsläufig ein Ansteigen der berichteten Fallsterblichkeit sehen, sagte Drosten. Man sehe das jetzt schon an der Statistik: Sie liege nicht mehr bei 0,2 bis 0,4, sondern im Bereich 0,8 Prozent.

________________________


Spanien hat mittlerweile 85.000 Fälle erreicht.
In Italien sind es über 100.000 und in den USA sogar schon 160.000.
Davon sollen alleine 66.000 in New York sein.
Corona-Krise in den USA: Ein schwimmendes Lazarett fuer New York | tagesschau.de


______________________


*Bundesärztekammer: Kontaktsperre für Genesene lockern*

_30.03.2020 18:59 Uhr_
Die Bundesärztekammer ist dafür, für solche Personen die Kontaktsperre zu lockern, die eine Corona-Ansteckung schon überwunden haben. Dafür wäre es gut, möglichst viele Bundesbürger auf Antikörper zu testen. "Alle, die immun sind, weil sie die Infektion schon hinter sich haben, könnten dann wieder zur Arbeit gehen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilnehmen", sagte Ärztekammerpräsident Klaus Reinhardt der "Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung": "Der große Vorteil ist ja: Sie sind weder gefährdet noch gefährden sie andere", fügte er hinzu.
Kritik an diesen Forderungen kam von der Deutschen Stiftung Patientenschutz. Die Vorschläge seien realitätsfern, sagte Vorstand Eugen Brysch. "In der Krise müssen sich alle an die gleichen Regeln halten, sonst funktioniert es nicht." Wenn jetzt geheilte Menschen in das Normalleben entlassen würden, bedeute das Chaos für die Ordnungshüter.


_________________________________________

Edit:
Sachsens Massnahmen gegen Corona-Pandemie rechtens | MDR.DE
Wobei zumindest das "Problem" mit der Allgemeinverfügung sich nun erledigt hat, da zusammen mit der Verlängerung das ganze als Rechtsverordnung erlassen wird. 
Sachsen will Ausgangsbeschraenkungen verlaengern - Wochenmaerkte wieder offen | MDR.DE
Mittlerweile gibt es in Sachsen knapp 2000 Fälle.


----------



## INU.ID (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mi4lzvhLifM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_s6waEUTbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und noch eins was nichts mit Corona zu tun hat, aber trotzdem immer wieder schön anzusehen - und vor allem zu hören - ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Us-TVg40ExM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P Roger Ridley


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (31. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei den Islandern gibts 40 Mutationen, trotzdem haben die allermeisten von denen null Symptome und es gibt nur 2 Todesfälle unter wahrscheinlich vielen Tausend Infizierten?
> 
> Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt ob das tatsächlich alles so ist und wenn ja, woher diese Resistenz der Isländer gegen das Virus kommt. Das hört sich ja wirklich wie das kleine Dorf in Gallien an das den Römern trotzt da oben.
> 
> Hoffentlich nichts völlig kurioses wie "ein Gen das die haben das alle nur zu Trägern macht, die Krankheit aber nicht ausbricht (wohl aber rummutiert wie blöd)" - dann müsste man die Isländer auf der Insel lassen bis der Rest der Welt geimpf ist.


Klingt doch logisch. Das Virus will ausbrechen, aber es passiert nichts, also mutiert es und mutiert es und mutiert es, bis es klappt. Das Zeug muß auch außerordentlich gut in Mathe ein, kann es doch mutieren mit dem Ziel, eine andere Spezies befallen zu können. Super Zeug, kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## seahawk (31. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kein einziger. Jemals. Aber das wurde schon so oft gesagt, dass weitere Wiederholungen an dir vermutlich auch abprellen werden und du weiterhin Leuten, die positive Aspekte kommunistischer Konzepte diskutieren wollen, negative Begleiterscheinungen real existierenden Sozialismusses an den Kopf werfen willst.
> Immerhin bist du damit in zahlreicher Gesellschaft, was heutzutage ja als Luxus gilt.



Ich kann auch die Vorteile der flachen Erde diskutieren, ändert halt nichts daran dass das Konzept in der Realität genauso wenig funktioniert. Vor allem aber verhindert diese Debatte die Anpassung der linke Idee an die heutige Zeit. Wer in der digitalisierten, globalen Informationsgesellschaft noch primär über Produktionsmittel und die Arbeiterklasse debattieren will ist einfach von gestern. Das gleiche gilt für jeden der die realen Probleme im realen existierenden Sozialismus ignoriert. Wir brauchen einen Kommunismus 2.0.


----------



## muadib (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Grippeviren vermehren sich nur in der Lunge. Ist es darum wenig ansteckend?
> Es geht darum, dass wir keine Symptome zeigen, solange es nur im Rachen hängt. Die Gefahr besteht darin,
> dass man anfangs die Krankeit verbreitet, ohne es zu wissen.
> 
> ...



Und damit hast du gerade sehr gut erklärt warum die Grippe weniger gefährlich ist als das Coronavirus.

Was hat das mit verstehen zu tun? Wenn ein Infektiologe etwas anderes erzählt als viele Medien, dann können nicht beide Recht haben. 

Allein die Tatsache, dass die Medien empfehlen, dass nur Infizierte eine Schutzmaske tragen, aber im gleichen Atemzug sagen, dass eine Maske für alle anderen unnötig ist, ist allein unter dem Gesichtspunkt völliger Blödsinn, dass viele Menschen gar nicht wissen, dass sie infiziert sind und daher fleißig weiter andere anstecken. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man das trotzdem so schreibt, weil es noch nicht einmal genügend Atemmasken für die Krankenhäuser und schon gar nicht für zusätzliche 80 Mio Menschen in diesem Land gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube zum Jahresurlaub kann man weiterhin nicht gezwungen werden, sondern maximal freigestellt. Zu Hause hocken hat unter diesen Bedingungen ja auch nichts mit Erholung zu tun und es darf nicht Risiko des Arbeitnehmers sein, dass sein Arbeitgeber keine Lagerhaltung für Rohmaterial und Produkt mehr hat bzw. dass die Zahl der Kunden nicht seinen Erwartungen entspricht. Ist ja auch nicht so, als würde man als Arbeitnehmer am Mehrgewinn beteiligt, wenn das Gegenteil der Fall ist...


Bei "dringenden betrieblichen Gründen" darf sogar das nehmen von noch nicht für andere Daten genehmigtem Urlaub angeordnet werden.
Bei uns ist es "nur" so dass der Arbeitgeber die Stornierung bereits geplanter Urlaubstage verweigert. Nicht nett aber leider legal. Und im Hinblick auf ansonsten massive Fehlzeiten im Herbst auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar.


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2020)

> Beim Thema Südkorea leistete sich Trump am Montagabend einen Lapsus. Als ihn eine Reporterin auf den Pro-Kopf-Vergleich der Tests zwischen den beiden Ländern ansprach, sagte er: "Ich kenne Südkorea besser als jeder andere. (...) Wissen Sie, wie viele Menschen in Seoul sind? Wissen Sie, wie groß die Stadt Seoul ist? 38 Millionen Menschen. Das ist größer als alles, was wir haben." Tatsächlich leben in der Hauptstadt Seoul nach Angaben der südkoreanischen Regierung 9,7 Millionen Menschen - im ganzen Land sind es knapp 52 Millionen.
> 
> Ian Young, Korrespondent der Zeitung "South China Morning Post" in Vancouver (Kanada), spottete auf Twitter, Trump habe vor der Pressekonferenz womöglich den Wikipedia-Eintrag über Seoul gegoogelt - und dann die Höhe über dem Meeresspiegel mit der Bevölkerungszahl verwechselt. In dem englischen Wikipedia-Eintrag steht die Höhe von Seoul abgekürzt als "38 m" - also 38 Meter, im Englischen ist das kleine "m" aber auch gebräuchlich als Abkürzung für Millionen.


 Quelle: Donald Trump: Einreisestopp fuer Europaeer soll verlaengert werden, Patzer bei Suedkorea-Frage | GMX

Krass wie doof der ist.


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2020)

So doof ist er vielleicht gar nicht. Er ist mittlerweile auf einem Level angelangt, auf dem solch offensichtlicher Bullshit nicht mal mehr Auswirkungen für ihn hat. Er kann quasi behaupten was er möchte und die Umfagewerte steigen trotzdem. Traurig.


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> So doof ist er vielleicht gar nicht. Er ist mittlerweile auf einem Level angelangt, auf dem solch offensichtlicher Bullshit nicht mal mehr Auswirkungen für ihn hat. Er kann quasi behaupten was er möchte und die Umfagewerte steigen trotzdem. Traurig.


Wenn die Amerikaner wegsterben wie die Fliegen, bin ich mal gespannt ob seiner Umfragewerte immer noch weiter steigen.


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2020)

Er wird es halt so hindrehen, dass unter Obama&Co. viel mehr Leute gestorben wären und nur er konnte schlimmeres verhindern. Das macht er doch ständig so und man kauft es ihm ab. Der Typ meint ja auch, er wäre von Gott gesandt und die Amis feiern das auch noch.


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2020)

Ja der dreht sich immer alles so wie es ihm passt. Und die Leute kaufen ihm das auch noch ab.

Es gibt auch weiterhin Zweifel an den Angaben Chinas:Coronavirus: Zweifel an Zahlen aus China | tagesschau.de


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXFJeJObHrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Amerikaner wegsterben wie die Fliegen, bin ich mal gespannt ob seiner Umfragewerte immer noch weiter steigen.



Und sie werden steigen. Derzeit ist es egal, was ist. In Krisenzeiten sind die Werte der amtierten Präsidenten immer gestiegen.
Je länger das dauert, desto mehr scheint Trump zu profitieren.
Und welcher Amerikaner hat schon eine Ahnung, wie es auf der Welt aussieht?


----------



## Taskmaster (31. März 2020)

Und? Das ist doch völlig normal. In einer Krise wollen die Menschen keine Veränderungen. 
Die Umfragewerte der CDU steigen auch, obwohl Spahn und Co. (außer Worthülsen abzusondern) noch nichts bewegt haben. Veränderungen sind etwas für langweilige Zeiten (deswegen verlieren die Grünen momentan auch deutlich). 
Wenn einer überhaupt "Treiber" in der Sache war, dann allenfalls Söder. Wenn es bspw. nach Laschet gehen würde (Gott bewahre uns vor dem als Kanzler), würde es hier nicht anders als in den USA oder Italien aussehen und laut ihm müssten unsere Gegenmaßnahmen  auch ganz schnell zurückgefahren werden. Dabei weiß eigentlich noch niemand, wo wir momentan wirklich stehen und wie schlimm es noch kommen könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Und damit hast du gerade sehr gut erklärt warum die Grippe weniger gefährlich ist als das Coronavirus.


Ich habe nur über die möglichen Wege geschrieben, nicht über die Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich zu infizieren, weil jedes Virus in  anderer Weise virulent ist. Ich habe zuerst nur beschrieben, dass es länger und heimtückischer agiert . Ob  ein mit SARS-CoV-2 Infizierter durchschnittlich nun mehr andere Menschen ansteckt als ein Grippepatient, liegt nicht nur an der möglichen Zeitspanne und am Infektionsweg. 

Wir können es aber nicht vergleichen, weil wegen Grippe niemand in Quarantäne kommt, mit  SARS-CoV-2 aber schon. Damit ist keine direkte Vergleichbarkeit gegeben. Insgesamt, über den Daumen verteilt, werden sich die beiden Krankheiten nichts nehmen, wobei es bei  SARS-CoV-2 Hinweise gibt, dass Schmiereninfektionen doch einen großen Anteil haben könnten, weil die kleinen Biester verdammt lange leben. Könnte, wir wissen es noch nicht, es deutet sich aber an.

Ganz schlimm soll, ich las es in einer isländischen Stellungnahme, ohne dass ich weiß, wie fundiert die Aussage ist, Zigarettenrauch sein. Raucher ziehen den Rauch bis tief in die Lunge und die Feinstaubpartikel bieten den Viren Halt und Schutz. Und Rauch zieht sehr weit, viel weiter als üblich1,5m, die wir bei Tröpchen annehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Dazu ist bei Rauchern die Lunge schon vorgeschädigt. Die gehen also auch zu großen Teilen drauf.

Mainzer Forscher mit Prognose zum Ende der Corona-Pandemie: Ende der Corona-Pandemie womöglich erst im September | Mainz | SWR Aktuell Rheinland-Pfalz | SWR Aktuell | SWR



*Lindner für freiwillige Apps im Kampf gegen Corona*

_07:50 Uhr_
FDP-Parteichef Christian Lindner plädiert dafür, den Einsatz digitaler Technik bei der Bekämpfung des Coronavirus zu verstärken. Ein erfolgversprechender Ansatz seien Apps, die die Bürger freiwillig installierten, sagte Lindner. Wenn jemand positiv auf das Virus getestet wurde, informierten solche Apps Personen, mit denen der Betroffene eine gewisse Zeit lang nah zusammen gewesen sei. Dies könne mittels Bluetooth-Technologie geschehen, ohne dass zentral Bewegungsprofile gespeichert würden.
"Datenschutz und Gesundheitsschutz sind kein Widerspruch", sagte Lindner. "Statt auf mehr Überwachung sollten wir vielmehr auf die Vernunft der Bürgerinnen und Bürger setzen." Länder wie Singapur, zeigten, dass solche Apps funktionieren könnten, ohne dass eine staatliche Stelle personenbezogene Daten über ihre Bürger sammele. Eine App zur Nachverfolgung von Infektionsketten könne funktionieren, wenn möglichst viele Bürger mitmachten. "Sie müssen dem System vertrauen können." Es müsse daher vom Bundesbeauftragten für den Datenschutz und dem Bundesamt für die Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik genau geprüft werden.

*Lambrecht: Corona-App nur bei freiwilliger Nutzung*

_08:48 Uhr_
Bundesjustizministerin Christine Lambrecht hält die Nutzung einer Handy-App zur Feststellung von Coronavirus-Kontaktpersonen für denkbar. Dies müsse aber auf Freiwilligkeit beruhen, sagt die SPD-Politikerin im Deutschlandfunk. Das Gute sei, dass es in der Bevölkerung eine ganz große Bereitschaft gebe, dies für eine bestimmte Zeit zu tun. Wichtig sei aber, dass der Umgang mit den Daten geklärt werde. Sie müssten anonymisiert und später schnell wieder gelöscht werden. Dann könne man die Bereitschaft für eine solche App deutlich steigern.

*Verbraucherschützer knüpfen Anti-Corona-App an Bedingungen*

_13:05 Uhr_
Verbraucherschützer halten die Einführung einer Smartphone-App zur Bekämpfung der Corona-Pandemie unter bestimmten Bedingungen für sinnvoll. Eine solche Anti-Corona-App müsse "freiwillig, geeignet, nötig, verhältnismäßig und zeitlich befristet sein", forderte der Chef des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband, Klaus Müller.
Verbraucher müssten selbst entscheiden können, ob sie ihre Daten weitergeben. Zudem dürften lediglich notwendige Daten erhoben und weitergegeben werden, forderte Müller. Eine Weitergabe an Unternehmen oder gar eine Änderung des Zwecks der Nutzung - beispielsweise für kommerzielle Zwecke - müsse ausgeschlossen sein. Die Daten sollten zudem "ausschließlich dem Gesundheitsschutz" dienen. Außerdem müsse die Speicherung der Daten zeitlich befristet sein. "Die Corona-Krise darf nicht als Einfallstor dienen, um Unternehmen neue Zugriffe auf private Daten zu geben", mahnte Müller.


Wobei so eine Bluetooth-App dann auch auf allen Systemen laufen muss.
Also nicht bloß Android und iOS, sondern auch Windows, Linux, MacOS, Windows-Phone usw.
Und das halt auch auf älteren Systemversionen, wie Android 2 oder iOS 6.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu ist bei Rauchern die Lunge schon vorgeschädigt. Die gehen also auch zu großen Teilen drauf.


<- Raucher, und zur Heuschnupfen-Saison Asthmatiker. Ich bin so gut wie tot.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Die USA haben mittlerweile die Marke von 20.000 bestätigten Neuinfektionen pro Tag überschritten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2020)

Grob überschlagen ist das eine Infektionsrate von ~0,006% der USA pro Tag.
Klingt eigentlich garnicht so schlimm.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Da wird es aber eine hohe Dunkelziffer geben. 
Zum Vergleich, in Deutschland werden am Tag etwa 40.000 Tests durchgeführt. 



> *Forscher entwickeln Methode für höhere Testkapazitäten*
> 
> _13:32 Uhr_
> Ein von Forschern in Frankfurt am Main entwickeltes Verfahren soll die Zahl der Tests auf das Coronavirus um ein Vielfaches erhöhen. Damit könne man in Deutschland 200.000 bis 400.000 Untersuchungen pro Tag durchführen, teilte das hessische Wissenschaftsministerium mit - bislang sind es rund 40.000 am Tag. Mit der Erhöhung sei kein Qualitätsverlust verbunden.
> Die neue Methode setzt darauf, mehrere Proben gleichzeitig auf das Virus zu testen. Entwickelt wurde das Verfahren von einem gemeinsamen Team des Blutspendediensts des Deutschen Roten Kreuzes und des Instituts für Medizinische Virologie am Universitätsklinikum Frankfurt. Dies sei eine "großartige Entdeckung, die optimistisch stimmt, in Zukunft viel mehr Menschen testen zu lassen", erklärte Hessens Wissenschaftsministerin Angela Dorn.


Ich vermute, damit ist einfach eine Mischung von Proben gemeint. Sobald eine Teilprobe positiv ist, wäre dann die Mischprobe auch positiv. 
Damit müsste man dann bei 4x2 Proben aus einer Familie nur einen Test im PCR machen. Denn es kann eh davon ausgegangen werden, dass wenn es einer hat, dann haben es alle. 

<< Edit: Meine Vermutung hast sich bestätigt Frankfurter Forscher entwickeln schnelleren Coronavirus-Test | hessenschau.de | Panorama  >>

Bei uns sieht es auch mit den Betten noch gut aus:



> *Spahn: Fast die Hälfte der Intensivbetten frei für Corona-Patienten*
> 
> _14:35 Uhr_
> Rund 45 Prozent der bestehenden Intensivbetten in Deutschland sind nach Angaben von Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn derzeit frei für die Behandlung von Coronavirus-Patienten. Diese freien Kapazitäten seien etwa durch die Verschiebung von planbaren Operationen geschaffen worden, so der CDU-Politiker.
> Insgesamt gibt es in Deutschland nach offiziellen Angaben rund 28 000 Intensivbetten. Die Krankenhäuser sollen nach einer Einigung von Bund und Ländern diese Kapazitäten verdoppeln, um besser für die Behandlung vieler schwer erkrankter Patienten mit dem Coronavirus gerüstet zu sein.





Zum Vergleich in Spanien: 




> *Fast 850 Tote binnen 24 Stunden in Spanien*
> 
> _14:01 Uhr_
> Spanien hat einen traurigen Rekord verbucht: Innerhalb von 24 Stunden wurden 849 Covid-19-Todesfälle verzeichnet - so viele wie nie zuvor in diesem Zeitraum. Insgesamt sind in dem Land fast 8200 Menschen an der Erkrankung gestorben. In Madrid musste ein weiteres Gebäude zum Leichenhaus umfunktioniert werden. Bereits seit Tagen wird die 1800 Quadratmeter große Eisfläche der Madrider Eishalle für die Aufbahrung der Toten genutzt, denn die Bestattungsunternehmen sind völlig überlastet.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> <- Raucher, und zur Heuschnupfen-Saison Asthmatiker. Ich bin so gut wie tot.



Ich würde das nicht so fatalistisch sehen (und hinnehmen).
Schaff dir halt eine Katastrophenschutzmaske mit RD40-Gewinde und passendem Filter an (bevor auch die ausverkauft sind).
Beispielsweise die Dräger X-plore 6300 oder die Panoramask (von Honeywell Safety Products). Passende FFP3-Filter (mit R=Reusable) gibt es für schmales Geld. Etwa den 1140 P3 R.

Sobald hier der Erste in der Nähe positiv getestet wird, habe ich als Hochrisikopatient eine auf (natürlich gepaart mit anderen Maßnahmen, die ich aber teilweise so schon durchführe, wie: Handschuhe [gibt es an jeder Tankstelle oder im Netz] / Händedesinfektion/-waschen so oft es irgend geht, intensive Dusche nach jedem Ausflug unter Menschen und Klamotten direkt in die Waschmaschine, Schuhe desinfizieren). 
Werden vielleicht ein paar Leute auf der Straße komisch gucken, aber das Schmunzeln wird ihnen womöglich vergehen, wenn sie (oder einer ihrer Lieben) auf der Intensiv an den eigenen Körpersäften bei vollem Bewusstsein ersticken.

So viele Menschen sind bei den kleinsten Dingen extrem pingelig (z.B. Kratzer im Autolack = Lebenskrise). Aber bei einer Pandemie geht es noch darum, "cool" auszusehen, statt sich so gut es irgend geht zu schützen.

Gerade als Risikopatient muss man auf Zack sein und Prophylaxe ist nun mal noch immer um einiges leichter als Behandlung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (31. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Grob überschlagen ist das eine Infektionsrate von ~0,006% der USA pro Tag.
> Klingt eigentlich garnicht so schlimm.


Die Fälle konzentrieren sich aber und können sich ausbreiten.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Ausverkauft sind die guten Masken schon lange.

Deswegen sprießen jetzt die Fakeshops, wie die Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei uns sieht es auch mit den Betten noch gut aus:


Stellt man eine ökonomische Betrachtung an, ist das einzige Ziel, nicht zu sterben. Nach einer Pandemie geht es dann die Überlebenden merklich besser als vorher, weil vorhandene Ressourcen auf weniger Menschen aufgeteilt werden müssen.

_Hans-Joachim Voth: "... Im Mittelalter haben die Regierenden in solchen Situationen kaum  eingegriffen. Sie fuhren nicht die ganze Wirtschaft herunter wie jetzt  oder isolierten auch nicht die Bürger. Das führte natürlich zu extrem  hohen Todesraten. In unterentwickelten Volkswirtschaften bedeutete dies  allerdings für die Überlebenden ökonomisch einen Riesengewinn. 

England verlor nach der verheerenden Pestepidemie um 1350 rund ein  Drittel der Bevölkerung. Damals war Boden der wichtigste  Produktionsfaktor, Land ist aber nicht vermehrbar. Die verbliebenen  Bauern bekamen zusätzliche Anbauflächen quasi geschenkt.

Denen  ging es richtig gut. Wer eben noch Porridge gegessen hatte, aß jetzt  Roastbeef und trug Lederschuhe. Wir können das Ergebnis sehr genau am  Konsumverhalten ablesen. Die Reallöhne stiegen damals auf ein Niveau,  dass sie in den folgenden 500 Jahren nicht mehr erreichen sollten.   _
Corona-Pandemie - OEkonom Hans-Joachim Voth: "Wir koennten eine virtuelle Pestmauer bauen" - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

Heute gab es wieder Küchenrollen. Gleich zwei Packungen gekauft.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stellt man eine ökonomische Betrachtung an, ist das einzige Ziel, nicht zu sterben. Nach einer Pandemie geht es dann die Überlebenden merklich besser als vorher, weil vorhandene Ressourcen auf weniger Menschen aufgeteilt werden müssen.
> 
> _Hans-Joachim Voth: "... Im Mittelalter haben die Regierenden in solchen Situationen kaum  eingegriffen. Sie fuhren nicht die ganze Wirtschaft herunter wie jetzt  oder isolierten auch nicht die Bürger. Das führte natürlich zu extrem  hohen Todesraten. In unterentwickelten Volkswirtschaften bedeutete dies  allerdings für die Überlebenden ökonomisch einen Riesengewinn.
> 
> ...



Wobei heute nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung in der Landwirschaft arbeitet. 
Und Arbeitsplätze machen Rentner auch nicht mehr frei.

Bei der Pest war das Alter ziemlich egal.

Das einzige, wo es was bringen würde, wären Wohnungen. Denn die Alten haben oft noch alte Mietverträge mit recht günstigen Mieten. Durch die Mietpreisbremse können die dann nicht beliebig erhöht werden, beim neuen Mieter.


----------



## Redrudi (31. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> , wenn sie (oder einer ihrer Lieben) auf der Intensiv an den eigenen Körpersäften bei vollem Bewusstsein ersticken.



Was mich bei euch immer so fasziniert ist das ihr das alles so genau wisst als ob ihr schon dabei gewesen seit.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ausverkauft sind die guten Masken schon lange.
> 
> Deswegen sprießen jetzt die Fakeshops, wie die Pilze aus dem Boden.



Nein, nur die einfachen 1x FFP2/3 Masken und RD40-Halbmasken. RD40-Vollmasken (eigentlich die einzig sinnvollen, weil wiederverwendbar / schützen außerdem die Augen wesentlich effektiver als Laborbrillen) gibt es tatsächlich noch hier und da zu kaufen.

Und RD40-Schutzfilter sowieso. Man muss halt nur wissen, wonach man suchen muss.
Jeder RD40-Filter der P3-Schutzklasse schützt zuverlässig.

Und P3 gibt es sehr sehr viele (werden aber mit zusätzlichen [und für diese Krise unnötigen] Eigenschaften schwerer und teurer).
Der oben verlinkte einfache 1140 P3 R ist eigentlich alles, was man benötigt.

Natürlich gibt es auch FakeShops, aber bspw. der von mir verlinkte ist definitiv keiner. Ich kauf da schon seit 10 Jahren Zeug.
Den Shop gibt es schon seit 1998. 


Redrudi schrieb:


> Was mich bei euch immer so fasziniert ist das ihr das alles so genau wisst als ob ihr schon dabei gewesen seit.



Coronavirus in Italien: AErzte berichten aus den Krankenhaeusern - WELT


> die Chefin der Notaufnahme des Krankenhauses San Carlo Borromeo in der Nähe von Mailand, Francesca Cortellaro: „Covid-19-Patienten kommen allein, weil keine Verwandten sie begleiten dürfen. *Wenn sie sterben, dann spüren sie es, sie sind dabei ganz klar. Es ist, als würden sie ertrinken. Nur langsamer. So, dass sie alles mitbekommen.*“



Ich hatte in meinem Leben schon mehrere schwere Lungenentzündungen (während einer ist der Erreger auf mein Herz übergesprungen und hat eine Myokarditis ausgelöst, an den Folgen knabbere ich noch heute) und ich kenne das Gefühl leider nur zu gut. Mit "Hölle" ist das noch sehr wohlmeinend umschrieben. 
Deswegen betrachte ich die Lage hier zwar ruhig, aber eben auch nicht naiv.


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute gab es wieder Küchenrollen. Gleich zwei Packungen gekauft.



Ja, wenn man den Rachen nicht voll genug bekommt ... 

Aber eine positive Nachricht gibt es schon

Der Postillon: Natur erholt sich wegen Corona: Erste Mammuts in Deutschland gesichtet


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Haben wir jetzt die Klimaerwärmung so weit zurückgedreht? 

@Tastmaster
Bloß ist man mit so einer Gasmaske + Filter locker über 150€.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Fälle konzentrieren sich aber und können sich ausbreiten.



Das hat der Virus in den USA schon.
Es wird bloß auf dem Land mangels Schutzausrüstung für die Ärzte nicht getestet.

USA: Corona fordert Landärzte heraus | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/corona-usa-111.html schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Infizierte es in Clay County sind, das weiß auch Karen nicht. Denn getestet wird in Georgia momentan erst, wenn die Symptome so schwer sind, dass die Patienten ins Krankenhaus müssen. "Keine Ahnung, wie viele es wirklich sind. Aber sicher viel mehr, als wir erst dachten. Unser County will jetzt noch mal die Verhaltensregeln verschärfen, um die Verbreitung zu verlangsamen. Aber ich glaube, dafür ist es längst zu spät."



Laut den Zahlen der Gesundheitsbehörde vom 30.03.2020, soll es in Clay County offiziell nur einen Fall und im gesamten Bundesstaat Georgia etwa 3000 Fälle geben. 
COVID-19 Daily Status Report | Georgia Department of Public Health


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> USA: Corona fordert Landärzte heraus | tagesschau.de



Das hängt wohl irgendwie mit dem amerikanischen Traum zusammen,

arbeite hart, dann schaffst du das.

Das Blöde ist nur,
das daran auch noch Millionen glauben ...


----------



## Taskmaster (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @Tastmaster
> Bloß ist man mit so einer Gasmaske + Filter locker über 150€.



Deswegen ist das ja auch nichts, was unbedingt JEDER besitzen MUSS.
Ich rede nur von Risikopatienten wie mich oder eben Rizzard, der sich hier gerade als "asthmatischer Raucher" präsentiert hat.

Wenn er mal die Kippen beiseite legt (was kostet der Quatsch heute? 7 Euro pro Schachtel und das bei wie vielen tägl.?), kann er sich den Schutz relativ schnell zusammensparen.

150 Euro sind jetzt auch nicht völlig unerschwinglich. Muss eben jeder selbst bemessen, wie viel das eigene Leben wert ist. 
Eine wochenlange Behandlung auf der Intensiv kostet die Gesellschaft auch um einige Faktoren mehr.

Risikopatienten hätten MMn. längst vom Staat mit solchen Masken und Filtern versorgt werden müssen. Früher gab es Bestände für den Katastrophenschutz. Aber seit der Kalte Krieg vorbei ist...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Haben wir jetzt die Klimaerwärmung so weit zurückgedreht?
> 
> @Tastmaster
> Bloß ist man mit so einer Gasmaske + Filter locker über 150€.
> ...


Wenn die Tests so knapp sind, warum verbraucht man sie dann für offensichtliche Fälle?

Jetzt geht es aber los:
"Americans face nearly unprecedented travel restrictions inside US as states rush to stem coronavirus tide"
Americans face nearly unprecedented travel restrictions inside US as states rush to stem coronavirus tide | Fox News


In Europa muß endlich was gemacht werden. Der Staat muß jetzt für die Ausfälle in der Wirtschaft aufkommen sonst kann es Millionen von Arbeitslosen geben.
Coronavirus in Europe: one million job losses in two weeks is tip of the iceberg | Euronews


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei heute nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung in der Landwirschaft arbeitet.
> Und Arbeitsplätze machen Rentner auch nicht mehr frei.


Alleine schon der Immobilienmarkt, was meinst Du, was mit 5% Mortalitätsrate unter der Bevölkerung dort für eine Bewegung rein kommt? Wer wohnt denn in Berlin auf 200m² alleine? Ich kenne da ein paar gute Freunde meiner Eltern. 

Das ganze ist zynisch, klar, aber wir leben im Neokapitalismus. Es wird den Menschen seit 25 Jahren eingebläut, egoistisch zu sein. Dann kann man jetzt nicht humanistische Ansätze verlangen. Stirb Du, dann habe ich mehr. Nicht, dass ich das gut finde und will,  ich beschreibe nur neutral die möglichen Konsequenzen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Wobei eine Eigentumswohnung erstmal an die Erben geht.


----------



## seahawk (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alleine schon der Immobilienmarkt, was meinst Du, was mit 5% Mortalitätsrate unter der Bevölkerung dort für eine Bewegung rein kommt? Wer wohnt denn in Berlin auf 200m² alleine? Ich kenne da ein paar gute Freunde meiner Eltern.
> 
> Das ganze ist zynisch, klar, aber wir leben im Neokapitalismus. Es wird den Menschen seit 25 Jahren eingebläut, egoistisch zu sein. Dann kann man jetzt nicht humanistische Ansätze verlangen. Stirb Du, dann habe ich mehr. Nicht, dass ich das gut finde und will,  ich beschreibe nur neutral die möglichen Konsequenzen.



Ist halt nur das fiese statistische Risiko. Irgendwer muss auch bei den unter 30 jährigen die 0,001% bilden.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alleine schon der Immobilienmarkt, was meinst Du, was mit 5% Mortalitätsrate unter der Bevölkerung dort für eine Bewegung rein kommt? Wer wohnt denn in Berlin auf 200m² alleine? Ich kenne da ein paar gute Freunde meiner Eltern.
> 
> Das ganze ist zynisch, klar, aber wir leben im Neokapitalismus. Es wird den Menschen seit 25 Jahren eingebläut, egoistisch zu sein. Dann kann man jetzt nicht humanistische Ansätze verlangen. Stirb Du, dann habe ich mehr. Nicht, dass ich das gut finde und will,  ich beschreibe nur neutral die möglichen Konsequenzen.



Wobei man das Wort Humanismus zweideutig betrachten sollte. Der Humanismus der uns heute so näher gebracht wird, ist eher in seinem Ursprung destruktiv. Angefangen wenn man den Einfluß von Humanisten und Freimaurern wie Humboldt bezogen auf die Bildungseinrichtung mithilfe der Obrigkeiten und römisch-katholischen Kirche anschaut. Gibt aber natürlich weitere Punkte wo Humanismus nicht gleich Humanismus ist. Für Hardcore Eugeniker ist es bspw. humanistisch, wenn wir - da wir ja gerade Viren und Impfthemen haben - einen Teil der Bevölkerung unfruchtbar zu machen, damit der andere sorgenfrei leben kann. Solche humanistischen Ideen und andere Ideologien werden nur allzu oft in Filmen verarbeitet. Den Punkt mit der Überbevölkerung findet man unter anderem in Avengers Filmen aber auch anderen. Wenn man da an Thanos und seine Ideologie über eine Vorstellung eines gerechten Universums nachdenkt, so ist dies nichts anderes als das was man medial den Menschen als dogmatischen Weg vorsetzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2020)

Bei uns gibts jetzt (endlich) Strafen von 200€ für Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Ausgangssperre (also in Gruppen draußen, ohne triftigen Grund draußen usw.).
Ich weiß zwar nicht wo sie die 1000 Polizisten noch herholen wollen um das durchzusetzen aber wenigstens ein bisschen Abschreckungseffekt könnte es hier und da bringen.

Weil ganz im Ernst - auf meinem Arbeitsweg habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie auch nur annähernd so viele Leute und Gruppen und Spaziergänger, Fahrradfahrer, Kinder und so weiter gesehen wie seit der Ausgangssperre (!). Manche Wohnblocks haben echt nix besseres zu tun, als jetzt in Gruppen zu 20+ Personen um die Häuser zu ziehen. 


Die Leute haben echt alle nix zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt nur das fiese statistische Risiko. Irgendwer muss auch bei den unter 30 jährigen die 0,001% bilden.


Das macht der Straßenverkehr. Für Kinder wird das Leben zur Zeit merklich sicherer

In Deutschland bringen sich jedes Jahr tausende Menschen freiwillig um. Wenn man da mehr Prävention und Hilfe bieten würde, wäre das ein riesen Gewinn.
Spezifische Todesursachen


Bis 24 stirbt man an allerlei Dingen, aber selten an Krankheiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ganze ist zynisch, klar, aber wir leben im Neokapitalismus.



Warte mal ab, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.

Bei globalen Millionen an Toten,
und Billionen an neuen Schulden,
wird dieses Wirtschaftssystem so nicht mehr überleben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


Was meinst Du, warum ich zynisch werde? Anders ertrage ich die Vorstellung nicht. Ich sehe er vermutlich noch merklich schwärzer als Du ...


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Leute haben echt alle nix zu tun.


Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es am Wochenende wird. Da sollen die Temperaturen ja ziemlich nach oben gehen und wir werden von solchen Gruppen wohl einige mehr sehen bzw. von denen lesen.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Europa muß endlich was gemacht werden. Der Staat muß jetzt für die Ausfälle in der Wirtschaft aufkommen sonst kann es Millionen von Arbeitslosen geben.
> Coronavirus in Europe: one million job losses in two weeks is tip of the iceberg | Euronews



Wieso muss der Staat dafür aufkommen? Unternehmerisches Risiko würde ich mal sagen. Die Unternehmen, die in der Solar und Windkraft Branche insolvent gegangen sind mit den Tausenden Job, die verloren gegangen sind, kriegen auch keine Entschädigung vom Staat obwohl der Staat direkt dafür verantwortlich ist. Für die Corona Pandemie kann er jedoch nichts.
Was man kritisieren könnte ist, dass der Staat das Gesundheitssystem privatisiert hat und es deswegen kritische Zustände gibt. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo sie die 1000 Polizisten noch herholen wollen um das durchzusetzen aber wenigstens ein bisschen Abschreckungseffekt könnte es hier und da bringen.



Du hast doch jetzt Kurzarbeit,
Sag einfach, dass du Moderator in einem Forum bist -- also Erfahrung mit schwer erziehbaren Personen hast. 
Und dass du den Umgang mit Waffen beherrscht -- Premium Spieler im Call of Duty Team.


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, warum ich zynisch werde? Anders ertrage ich die Vorstellung nicht. Ich sehe er vermutlich noch merklich schwärzer als Du ...



Das wird schon irgendwie weitergehen,
auch wenn viele auf der Strecke bleiben werden ...

Vlt. bringt das unseren Planeten mal etwas Luft ...


----------



## Slezer (31. März 2020)

Mir wurde hier ja schon vieles hier nachgeworfen.

- Antisemitismus
- Rechtsradikal
- Verschwörungstheoretiker
- Rechter Verschwörungstheoretiker

Anbei ein Bild. Wortlos. (Kommt nicht von mir)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Was was sollen dann solche FakeNews die irgendwo verbreitet werden?

Von der Leyen warnt vor Falschnachrichten_17:14 Uhr_
Im Kampf gegen Fake News rund am das Coronavirus nimmt EU-Kommissionschefin Ursula von der Leyen soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook in die Pflicht und warnt vor Falschmeldungen. "Die sozialen Medien müssen ihre Daten mit Faktencheckern und Wissenschaftlern teilen. Das würde helfen, gefährliche Gerüchte frühzeitig aufzuklären", sagte die CDU-Politikerin. Es gebe einen massiven Anstieg solcher Nachrichten. Auf einer Webseite der EU-Kommission können verdächtige Inhalte geprüft werden. "Vertrauen Sie dem gesunden Menschenverstand und journalistischer Sorgfalt in den Qualitätsmedien", riet von der Leyen. "Desinformation kann Leben kosten." Der _ARD-faktenfinder_ und weitere journalistische Projekte klären kontinuierlich mit Faktenchecks über Falschmeldungen auf.




Bei uns gibt es nun auch Strafen:


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-regierung-verlaengert-ausgangsbeschraenkung-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Innenminister Roland Wöller kündigte einen Bußgeldkatalog an, mit dem Verstöße gegen das Infektionsschutzgesetz geahndet werden sollen. Er soll ab Mittwoch gelten. Das Verlassen der häuslichen Umgebung ohne triftigen Grund wird demnach künftig mit 150 Euro geahndet, zum Beispiel eine Wanderung eines Dresdner in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Beim Besuch eines Krankenhauses oder Pflegeheims drohen künftig 500 Euro Bußgeld. Wer Besucher in ein Heim lässt, muss 500 bis 1.000 Euro zahlen. Die Polizei könne bei Verstößen zudem sofort Verwarnungsgelder bis zu 55 Euro verhängen.
> 
> Gesundheitsministerin Köpping erklärte, es gehe nicht um Verbote, sondern um Vernunft. "Uns geht es darum, dass die Menschen zu Hause bleiben." Rechtsgrundlage für Verstöße gegen die Allgemeinverfügung ist das Infektionsschutzgesetz. Zuwiderhandlungen können mit bis zu zwei Jahren Haft oder einer Geldstrafe geahndet werden. Bei schweren Straftaten sind sogar bis zu fünf Jahre Haft möglich. Der Bußgeldkatalog sieht Strafen bis maximal 25.000 Euro vor.


Corona-Pandemie: Sachsen verlaengert Ausgangsbeschraenkung bis 20. April | MDR.DE


----------



## Redrudi (31. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mir wurde hier ja schon vieles hier nachgeworfen.
> 
> - Antisemitismus
> - Rechtsradikal
> ...



Gläubig hast du vergessen wenn du alles glaubst was man dir vorsetzt.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild. Wortlos. (Kommt nicht von mir)



Wo hast du das denn her? Zeig doch mal die Quelle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2020)

"Quelle: Internet".

...dann muss es stimmen.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Quelle: Internet".
> 
> ...dann muss es stimmen.



Verdammt. Ich muss da echt mal umdenken.


----------



## Kelemvor (31. März 2020)

Is ja auch so neu das über Berichten irgendwie passende Archivbilder prangen, meist stehts auch dabei.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mir wurde hier ja schon vieles hier nachgeworfen.
> 
> - Antisemitismus
> - Rechtsradikal
> ...



Was hast du denn da Feines überkritzelt? Persönliche Daten oder Dinge, die den von dir genannten Unterstellungen Futter liefern könnten? 

Ansonsten ist es (leider) nichts ungewöhnliches, dass Magazine oder auch die Presseagenturen im großen Stile Bildmaterial aufkaufen und oft unsauber verwenden. Es geht halt um Kohle, wenn dringend ein passendes Bild gebraucht wird, dann widmet man es schnell um. Oder checkt zumindest nicht dreimal nach, woher es stammt. Letzteres sollte zwar der Anspruch sein, aber wie gesagt: Geld, Geld, schnell, schnell!


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Da er aber nicht mal ne Quelle zu dem Bild, geschweige denn zu den originalen Artikeln hat, ist das aber sehr wahrscheinlich eine Fake-Montage.

Man kann das Problem natürlich auch einfach Todschweigen:



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-corona-dienstag-101.html#Turkmenistan-will-Wort-Coronavirus-nicht-mehr-erwaehnen schrieb:
			
		

> *Turkmenistan will Wort "Coronavirus" nicht mehr erwähnen*
> 
> _18:15 Uhr_
> Das autoritär geführte Turkmenistan in Zentralasien will offenbar das Coronavirus aus dem täglichen Sprachgebrauch verdrängen - notfalls auch mit Staatsgewalt. Das Wort sei bereits aus Informationsbroschüren der Behörden über die Krankheit gestrichen worden, berichteten mehrere unabhängige Medien. Selbst wer die Pandemie in Privatgesprächen erwähne, könne festgenommen werden. Auch die Organisation Reporter ohne Grenzen kritisierte, die staatlich kontrollierten Medien dürften das Coronavirus nicht mehr erwähnen. "Die Weigerung, Informationen herauszugeben, gefährdet die Menschen in Turkmenistan", teilte die Organisation mit.


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2020)

Da magst Du Recht haben. Aber vielleicht solltest Du Deine Quellen auch mal angeben. Ja, ich weiß Du kopierst hier den ARD-Ticker aber das weiß vielleicht auch nicht jeder der hier mitliest.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Erledigt


----------



## INU.ID (31. März 2020)

Dass die Presse sich sehr oft Bilder (und sogar ganze Berichte...) zusammenbastelt sollte eigentlich jeder wissen.

Die Tage erst wieder über ein Video (bzw. eigentlich "React-Video" über das eigentliche Video) des "German angry Unreal Tournament guy" aka Keyboard-Crusher gestolpert. Da kommt ein Ausschnitt von ich glaube einer Focus?-Sendung (die insgesamt afaik ~45 Minuten über Killerspiele ging) drin vor. Der Junge hatte damals (vor 15 Jahren?) als 12?jähriger eine Kamera neben seinen Monitor gestellt, und dann als "Schauspieler" einen Ausraster gespielt.

In der Doku heißt es allerdings irgendwie sinngemäß, der Vater hätte die Kamera heimlich da hingestellt, um seinen "gestörten" Sohn beim Killerspiele spielen aufzunehmen. Jedenfalls hat man sich da nicht nur ein Bild zu einer Headline gebastelt, sondern einen kompletten fiktiven Fall um ein Internetvideo konstruiert, wo am Ende gar nichts mehr stimmte. 

Da braucht irgendwer mal ein Bild für ein Krankenhaus in Italien, saugt irgendwas aus dem Internetz (erster Treffer), schreibt "Italy" drüber, fertig. Der nächste Sender brauch was zu "New York", googelt ebenfalls, und nimmt ebenfalls das erste Bild - und schreibt New York drüber. Zack, fertig ist die "Verschwörungstheorie".

Dabei spielt es in dem Fall eigentlich gar keine Rolle dass das Bild vermutlich weder Italien noch New York, und vielleicht noch nicht mal Corona-Patienten zeigt. Man wollte die schlimmen Zustände zeigen, fertig. Ja, ist nicht so ganz sauber, aber mMn definitiv noch keine "Fake-News".


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Interessant, was manche Geräte so an Daten sammeln: COVID-19: Smarte Fieberthermometer zeigen US-Ausbreitung fast live | heise online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

Und hier mal wieder von einem Experten, was ich seit Tagen sage. Nichts  ist klar, und wir können nur schätzen, wie hoch die Letalität ist bzw.  wie viele Infizierte es gibt. Jede Angabe ist darum unseriös, solange  man nciht sagt, was man für einen Daumenwert nimmt. Da finde ich bei dn  Werten des RKI arg zweifelhaft
_
".... Es gibt zwei enorme Probleme mit den Zahlen: Wir wissen  nicht,  wie viele Menschen sich bislang mit dem neuen Coronavirus  infiziert  haben und wie viele jeden Tag hinzukommen. Außerdem ist  unklar, wie  viele Menschen ursächlich an einer Infektion sterben. ..."_
Coronavirus: "Die Zahlen sind vollkommen unzuverlaessig" - DER SPIEGEL


Und kaum gibt es die erste Pflicht, einen Mundschutz zu tragen, kommen die_ "ich bin hipp und zeige mein Dämlichkeit" _und machen einen auf cool. Was soll das? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung: Wer es wieder nicht selbst erkennt, dass ist Satire


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und kaum gibt es die erste Pflicht, einen Mundschutz zu tragen, kommen die_ "ich bin hipp und zeige mein Dämlichkeit" _und machen einen auf cool. Was soll das?



In den Fall hoffe ich ja, dass das die Evolution selbst regelt -- sie hat ja gerade ein Werkzeug am Laufen.


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Achtung: Wer es wieder nicht selbst erkennt, dass ist Satire


Nein, Photoshop.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den Fall hoffe ich ja, dass das die Evolution selbst regelt -- sie hat ja gerade ein Werkzeug am Laufen.



Bloß im Fall vom Mundschutz regelt die Evolution nichts. Der schützt wenn überhaupt nur die anderen.

Bundesregierung gegen Maskenpflicht: "In der jetzigen Lage keine Notwendigkeit" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß im Fall vom Mundschutz regelt die Evolution nichts. Der schützt wenn überhaupt nur die anderen.



Ich meinte auch, dass die Evolution schon den Virus hat. Das war eben das Werkzeug.


----------



## seahawk (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und hier mal wieder von einem Experten, was ich seit Tagen sage. Nichts  ist klar, und wir können nur schätzen, wie hoch die Letalität ist bzw.  wie viele Infizierte es gibt. Jede Angabe ist darum unseriös, solange  man nciht sagt, was man für einen Daumenwert nimmt. Da finde ich bei dn  Werten des RKI arg zweifelhaft
> _
> ".... Es gibt zwei enorme Probleme mit den Zahlen: Wir wissen  nicht,  wie viele Menschen sich bislang mit dem neuen Coronavirus  infiziert  haben und wie viele jeden Tag hinzukommen. Außerdem ist  unklar, wie  viele Menschen ursächlich an einer Infektion sterben. ..."_
> Coronavirus: "Die Zahlen sind vollkommen unzuverlaessig" - DER SPIEGEL
> ...



Sieht nach Spanien oder Italien aus und im Endeffekt macht die Person ja nichts falsch. Er steht praktisch alleine auf der Strasse und diese Art von Masken verlieren ihre Wirkung wenn sie durchfeuchten, ergo scheint die Person sie trocknen zu lassen während er sie nicht braucht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß im Fall vom Mundschutz regelt die Evolution nichts. Der schützt wenn überhaupt nur die anderen.
> [...]



... und wenn alle die Masken tragen würden, würden sich alle gegenseitig schützen.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Finanzierung der Corona-Krise: SPD will Superreiche zur Kasse bitten - n-tv.de


----------



## seahawk (1. April 2020)

Den Soli darf man imho nun auf keinen Fall abschaffen.


----------



## Slezer (1. April 2020)

Und Rente mit 70-75


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Zweifel an Sieg gegen Virus: Chinesen in Wuhan duerfen raus, wollen aber nicht  - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Finanzierung der Corona-Krise: SPD will Superreiche zur Kasse bitten - n-tv.de



Ja ja, die SPD. Hab die Esken schon fast vermisst.


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2020)

Trifft auf keinen Fall die falschen.


----------



## seahawk (1. April 2020)

Nur viel zu wenig was die SPD da fordert. Nicht 5%, 50% wäre richtig.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nur viel zu wenig was die SPD da fordert. Nicht 5%, 50% wäre richtig.



Letztlich kannst du auch 100% nehmen ab einer gewissen Marge.
Die Frage ist ja was ein Milliardär mit Milliarden will? Horten ist Unsinn und mitnehmen auch.
Genauso musst du fragen, wieso die Deutschen Billionen auf Sparbüchern und Konten horten? Wieso wird das Geld nicht investiert?
Was könnte man mit 2 Billionen alles machen?


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2020)

Barvermögen oder Gesamtvermögen. Bei letzterem ist 1Mille garnicht Mal so viel. Einfach nur ein Haus in der richtigen Ecke einer Großstadt nicht verkauft und man liegt locker drüber ohne zwangsweise die Barmittel zu haben eine solche Abgabe zu zahlen.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was könnte man mit 2 Billionen alles machen?


Ne Menge. Aber wenn man mal überlegt jetzt werden 750 Millarden eingesetzt und die sollen nicht lange halten.
Da erscheinen 2 Billionen (auch wenn etwas größenwahnsinnig klingen mag) noch wenig.
Und ich glaube der Staat hat irgendwie 2 - 3 Billionen Euro Schulden. 
Wem gehören denn die ganzen Staatsanleihen? 
Irgendwie beisst sich die Katze da in den eigenen Schwanz.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-corona-105.html#Haldenwang-Rechtsextreme-instrumentalisieren-Corona-Krise schrieb:
			
		

> *Haldenwang: Rechtsextreme instrumentalisieren Corona-Krise*
> 
> _13:07 Uhr_
> Der Verfassungsschutz hat vor Rechtsextremen gewarnt, die die Corona-Krise für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen. Das Virus finde in der rechtsextremistischen Szene "große Beachtung", sagte Thomas Haldenwang, Präsident des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz, der Wochenzeitung "Die Zeit".
> Die Pandemie werde zum Anlass genommen, das Vertrauen in die Bundesregierung zu untergraben, "Verschwörungstheorien zu verbreiten und Migranten als Überträger des Virus zu brandmarken." Haldenwang warnte davor, dass Rechte Untergangsszenarien entwerfen, um Zustimmung zu radikalen und extremistischen Positionen zu erzeugen. Die Verfassungsschutzbehörden hätten derartige Aktivitäten darum genau im Blick, betonte Haldenwang.



Mehr hier: Warnung des Verfassungsschutzes: Rechtsextreme nutzen Corona-Krise | tagesschau.de

Nach der vorgetäuschten Auflösung des rechtsextremen Flügels, steht auch eine Beobachtung der gesamten AfD durch den Verfassungschutz im Raum.
Aufloesung des "Fluegel": Gesamte AfD staerker beobachten? | tagesschau.de


----------



## -Shorty- (1. April 2020)

Das ist die eigentliche April-Meldung....  Vorsicht.

Wenn da jetzt noch der Verfassungsschutz mitmischt erstarken die doch noch mehr.
Zum Schluss passiert zum Schutz von V-Leuten nichts, außer noch mehr Steuern in solche Strukturen zu pumpen.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2020)

*+++ 13:04 Indien schickt trotz Mangels Schutzmasken nach Serbien +++*


Spoiler



Indien hat trotz eines Mangels an Schutzausrüstung im eigenen Land 90  Tonnen Hilfsgüter nach Serbien geschickt. Dazu gehören unter anderem  Schutzkleidung, Handschuhe und Masken. 
Dies wurde bekannt, nachdem die  UN-Entwicklungsagentur UNDP, die nach eigenen Angaben den Cargoflug  organisiert hatte, darüber twitterte und indische Medien berichteten.  
Die serbische Regierung hat laut UNDP das Material gekauft und die EU  die Transportkosten übernommen. Ein Sprecher des indischen  Gesundheitsministeriums wollte sich auf Anfrage nicht zu den Berichten  äußern. 
In Indien helfen sich Ärzte und Krankenpfleger in einigen Teilen  des Landes zurzeit mit Regenmänteln aus, weil Schutzkleidung fehlt, wie  örtliche Medien schrieben.


*+++ 11:33 Forscher finden Antikörper für mögliches Corona-Medikament +++
*


Spoiler



Chinesische Wissenschaftler haben nach eigenen Angaben mehrere  Antikörper identifiziert, die für ein Medikament zur Behandlung von  Covid-19 infrage kommen könnten. 
Die aus dem Blut genesener Patienten  isolierten Antikörper könnten "äußerst wirksam" die Fähigkeit des  neuartigen Coronavirus zum Eindringen in Zellen blockieren, sagt Zhang  Linqi von der Tsinghua-Universität in Peking. 
Ein daraus hergestelltes  Medikament könne womöglich wirksamer gegen die Atemwegserkrankung  eingesetzt werden als die derzeitigen Ansätze.


Quelle: Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 13:53 Kanzleramt findet Tracking-App "sehr vielversprechend" +++ - n-tv.de


----------



## -Shorty- (1. April 2020)

Das können wir auch.

Deutschland unterstuetzt China im Kampf gegen Corona-Virus - Auswaertiges Amt


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ne Menge. Aber wenn man mal überlegt jetzt werden 750 Millarden eingesetzt und die sollen nicht lange halten.
> Da erscheinen 2 Billionen (auch wenn etwas größenwahnsinnig klingen mag) noch wenig.
> Und ich glaube der Staat hat irgendwie 2 - 3 Billionen Euro Schulden.
> Wem gehören denn die ganzen Staatsanleihen?
> Irgendwie beisst sich die Katze da in den eigenen Schwanz.



Och, das ist einfach.
Die Bürger haben rund 5 Billionen auf der hohen Kante. 5 Billionen vs. 2 Billionen sind immer noch 3 Billionen für die Bürger. Passt also.
Wäre kein Problem, die Staatsschulden schon morgen zu tilgen -- wenn man den wollte.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2020)

Auch ein wichtiger Artikel, wie ich finde, da hier aus berufenem Munde erklärt wird, wie und warum die mit SARS-COV-2 Infizierten und an COVID-19 Verstorbenen so erfasst werden, wie es derzeit geschieht. Und vor allem, welche Auswirkungen die Qualität der Datenbasis hat und wie wichtig es ist, nicht nur bunt verteilt viel viel zu testen, sondern vor allem repräsentative Testgruppen: Coronavirus: "Die Zahlen sind vollkommen unzuverlaessig" - DER SPIEGEL

Versuch einer Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Aussagen: 


> Die Corona-Fälle, von denen wir jeden Tag im Fernsehen und Radio hören, beschreiben, wer positiv auf das neue Virus getestet wurde. Wie viele Menschen sich tatsächlich infizieren, wissen wir dagegen nicht. Die Schätzungen variieren extrem. Je nach Experten ist davon die Rede, dass sich fünf- bis zehnmal mehr Menschen infizieren als nachgewiesen werden. Manche Schätzungen liegen beim Zwanzigfachen oder sind noch höher.





> Derzeit gilt im Prinzip jeder Tote, der mit dem Virus in Verbindung steht, als Corona-Todesfall. Die Wahrheit ist deutlich komplexer, denn viele von denen, die jetzt am Coronavirus sterben, wären möglicherweise auch ohne das Virus gestorben, aber später. Nehmen wir etwa eine Person, die schwer herzkrank ist. Wenn sie sich nun mit dem Coronavirus infiziert und stirbt, war dann das Herzleiden entscheidend oder das Virus? Stirbt jemand am oder mit dem Virus? Das lässt sich kaum auseinanderdividieren.





> Wir werden daher erst in ungefähr acht Monaten in der jährlichen Todesstatistik sehen, wie viele Menschen durch das Coronavirus in diesem Jahr zusätzlich gestorben sind.





> *SPIEGEL:* Politikern und Kliniken nützt die Statistik am Ende des Jahres wenig, wenn sie jetzt Entscheidungen treffen müssen. Wie können sie mit den Unsicherheiten umgehen?
> *Antes:* Sie sind gezwungen, auf Basis der Informationen zu handeln, die da sind. Berücksichtigt man die Gesamtsituation und die Erfahrungen aus anderen Staaten, hatte Deutschland keine andere Wahl, als dem Virus erst mal mit drastischen Maßnahmen zu begegnen. So konnten wir Zeit gewinnen. Die müssen wir jetzt nutzen, um eine bessere Datenlage zu schaffen und künftig fundierter entscheiden zu können. Wir befinden uns da in einem enormen Lernprozess.





> Wir müssen sehr regelmäßig, vielleicht jede Woche, einen repräsentativen Bevölkerungsquerschnitt auf Infektionen untersuchen. Dafür sind sehr viele Tests nötig. Das bindet Ressourcen und ist teuer, wäre in Anbetracht der Lage aber angemessen, um eine solide Entscheidungsgrundlage zu schaffen. Aus dem Anteil der Infizierten in einer solchen Stichprobe lassen sich genaue Rückschlüsse auf die Gesamtsituation ziehen. Damit wird es deutlich leichter, abzuschätzen, ob oder wie die Zahl der Neuinfektionen steigt oder abnimmt und mit wie vielen Patienten und Intensivpatienten die Krankenhäuser in den nächsten Wochen rechnen müssen.





> Je mehr durchgemachte Infektionen nachgewiesen werden, desto besser. Denn jeder unbemerkte Fall lässt den Anteil der schweren Erkrankungen unter allen Infizierten schrumpfen. Die Angst machenden Zahlen sind also eine positive Botschaft. Umgekehrt wäre eine geringe Immunität der Bevölkerung ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Anteil schwerer Verläufe recht hoch ist und der vorhandene Schutz geringer ist.




Und mir persönlich sehr wichtig die Feststellungen, da auch hier sehr intensiv darüber diskutiert wurde:


> Die Zahlenlücken bergen Risiken in beide Richtungen. Es ist ein sehr schmaler Grat zwischen Alarmismus auf der einen und Verharmlosung auf der anderen Seite.





> Wir sollten keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen. In den kommenden Wochen geht es darum, mehr Informationen über das Virus zu sammeln und zu bewerten, ob die aktuellen Maßnahmen greifen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Das mit den Antikörpern ist nichts neues. Die Herausforderung ist nur, genügend zu sammeln. 

Ich hab mal das Sterberisiko für die verschiedenen Altersgruppen in Deutschland berechnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Daten dazu sind hier zu finden: Zahlen und Prognosen: Wie toedlich ist das Coronavirus? | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Alexander Kekule widerspricht dem RKI




> Kekulé kritisiert die Haltung der Behörden zum Mundschutz. „Ich finde es ganz fürchterlich, dass das Robert-Koch-Institut immer noch daran festhält, dass diese Masken nichts brächten. Das stimmt nicht: Erst einmal schützt man andere. Zum anderen schützt man sich selbst.“



und Nachrichten aus Frankreich



> *Mediziner klagen gegen Pariser Regierung wegen Covid-19-Pandemie*
> 
> In Frankreich steht der Umgang der Regierung mit der Covid-19-Pandemie in der Kritik. Ärzteverbände, Infizierte oder andere Betroffene haben beim Gerichtshof der Republik Klage gegen die Regierung eingereicht, wie französische Medien übereinstimmend berichteten. Eine Online-Petition, die die Klage der Ärztevertretung C-19 unterstützt, wurde bis Mittwoch mehr als 366 000 Mal unterzeichnet. Das Kollektiv, das Hunderte Mediziner vertritt, wirft Premierminister Édouard Philippe und der ehemaligen Gesundheitsministerin Agnès Buzyn vor, viel zu spät auf die Pandemie reagiert zu haben.
> 
> Der Gerichtshof der Republik ist als einzige Institution in Frankreich in der Lage, Ministerinnen und Minister für Handlungen zu verurteilen, die in Ausübung ihres Amtes begangen wurden. Das Kollektiv ist der Ansicht, dass die Regierung sich nicht rechtzeitig um Schutzmasken oder ausreichend Tests gekümmert hat.



Beides nachzulesen hier: Coronavirus: Kekule knoepft sich RKI vor - AErzte verklagen Frankreichs Regierung - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Wobei der Mundschutz schon für die Mediziner nicht reicht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn da jetzt noch der Verfassungsschutz mitmischt erstarken die doch noch mehr.
> Zum Schluss passiert zum Schutz von V-Leuten nichts, außer noch mehr Steuern in solche Strukturen zu pumpen.



Bei der AfD braucht man keine V-Leute oder verdeckte Ermittler. 
Die verbreiten ihre rechtsextremen Ansichten öffentlich im Bundestag oder im Netz.


Edit:
Die Folgen einer Corona-Pandemie waren der Bundesregierung seit 2012 bekannt | WEB.DE
Versäumte Pandemie-Vorsorge - ZDFmediathek
aus: Frontal 21 vom 24. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Die Folgen einer Corona-Pandemie waren der Bundesregierung seit 2012 bekannt | WEB.DE
> Versäumte Pandemie-Vorsorge - ZDFmediathek
> aus: Frontal 21 vom 24. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


Aber man hielt das Risiko für gering. Es gibt hunderte Szenarien zu möglichen Bedrohungen. Sollen wir alle unsere Ressourcen dafür einsetzen? Wo bleibt z.B. der Ostwall, seit siebzig  Jahren wird die Invasion des Russen als Szenario angesehen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. April 2020)

Ich weiß nicht , jetzt labern / debattieren die drüber wegen der Ernte und das Erntehelfer aus Polen bzw  aus den Ostblockstaaten fehlen , gerade wegen Spargel etc .  Sind die dumm ?

Einfach mal den eigenen Leuten einen Anreiz geben und schon läuft das   .

Was bekommt son Erntehelfer die Stunde  8 ?  10 €  ? Die sehr auch sehr schnell  arbeiten keine Frage für den Knochenjob  .
Gebt den Hartz4 Leuten 6€/h sagen wir 5,  dafür stellt ihr 2 ein pro Saisonarbeiter weil nicht ganz so versiert ... Aber nach ner kurzen Anlernphase  bringen die bestimmt fast das Selbe ..  und laßt denen das Geld und zieht denen nicht alles wieder runter bis zu 165€/Monat  .  Das wäre ein Anreiz wenigstens etwas mehr zu haben .
Die würden Schlange stehen und manch einer Langzeitarbeitslose sieht einen Sinn darin wieder arbeiten zu gehen weil er "Spaß" dran hat .

Aber anscheinend soll ja kein Anreiz fürs Arbeiten gehen  in Deutschland geschaffen werden, für normale Jobs zumindest  ...Handwerk etc  .

Man hört auch immer nur das Jammern  von " gutgestellten Leuten "  ,  wir haben eine Werbeagentur , , Leiter eines Dienstleisters für Handyapps  ,  eigene Firme im Bereich Netzwerke und Kommunikation , wir besitzen eine Peronaldienstleisterfirma  etc 
Normale Berufe werden da nicht angesprochen .

Ich weiß echt nicht ,  wir haben ca 600 Minister / Politiker ...  'Gesundheit , Krisenbewältigung  , Soziales  etc   .   was machen die  alle  oder haben die gemacht die letzten 20 Jahre  ?
Wenn die nichtmal in der Lage sind  so eine Krise zu sehen  bzw Vorbereitungen getroffen haben  für den Ernstfall .  Die reagieren jetzt  anscheinend auch nur wenn sowas kommt  .  Dafür brauchen wir keine 600 Politiker dauerhaft in Vollzeit ! 
Dafür reichen  auch locker 100  . Oder sind die einfach nur zum Geldkassieren da ?


----------



## Adi1 (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Finanzierung der Corona-Krise: SPD will Superreiche zur Kasse bitten - n-tv.de



Das geht schonmal gar nicht. 

Das sind verdiente Leistungsträger in unserer Gesellschaft,

wer´s glaubt.


----------



## keinnick (1. April 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ...


Ich bin echt traurig, dass Du nicht unser Kanzler bist. Hast Du schon mal über eine Karriere in der Politik nachgedacht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das geht schonmal gar nicht.


Genau, die drohen nämlich damit, sofort abzuwandern. Ist ja egal, wo in Europa man wohnt, die Freizügigkeit gilt für alle und überall. Die reichen Unternehmer, Heuschrecken und sonstige Extremgewinnler drohen immer mit der Karte des Abzuges und holen sich im ersten Schritt Sonderrechte. Früher z.B. waren es Werften Fonds. Für jede eingelegte DM konnten zwei DM als Ausgaben vor der Steuer angerechnet werden. Das waren klare Geschenke in Zeiten von 56% Spitzensteuer. Etc.

Nein, nein, nein, bezahlen wird die Zeche der Michel, wer denn sonst.


----------



## Adi1 (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, bezahlen wird die Zeche der Michel, wer denn sonst.



Sicher, die kann man doch nach Belieben ausnehmen. 

Was glaubst du denn, wer jetzt diese ganzen Rettungspakete finanzieren wird?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. April 2020)

Nachtrag  :  Es sagt doch schon Alles , wenn die drüber reden Soforthilfen zu geben das die Leute wenigstens ihre Miete die nächsten Monate bezahlen können .
Das heißt doch nur bzw sagt mir das dieLeute sich nach 20 Jahren arbeiten gehen  nix sparen konnten . Was solln das .  ?
Anständig bezahlen  und dann können die ihre Miete auch ohne Spenden mal mit Kurzarbeit oder  Entlassung für paar Monate selber bezahlen , würde auch das Ego stärken für die Betroffenen wenn sie das aus eigener Kraft stemmen können und trotz Arbeit jetzt beim Staat nicht betteln müßten.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin echt traurig, dass Du nicht unser Kanzler bist. Hast Du schon mal über eine Karriere in der Politik nachgedacht?



Glaube da muss man schon in jungen Jahren anfangen mit Arschkriechen   ,   das hab ich versäumt ^^
Und außerdem bin ich Ossi  ,  das geht schonmal garnich !  .... siehe Gregor Gysi


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Glaube da muss man schon in jungen Jahren anfangen mit Arschkriechen   ,   das hab ich versäumt ^^


Nein, man muss sich aktiv beteiligen. Auf Stammtischschwätzer und Dampfplauderer hört nun mal niemand.  Nur, weil einfach strukturierte Menschen  zur Zeit in asozialen Medien ihren Stumpfsinn überall absondern, wie z.B. Vorschläge, die man überall liest, dass man Kranke, Alte und z.B. durch Erziehung von Kindern verhinderte als Erntehelfer einsetzen soll, muss darauf niemand hören. Dummerweise wieder diese Menschen dann aggressiv, anstatt zu erkennen und zu verstehen, wie Politik funktioniert. Das sieht man jeden Montag in Dresden, wenn sich diese Wesen versammeln und Gülle spucken.

Schau Dir diese Karriere an. Was meinst Du, ist das ein Arschkriecher, oder ein gut gebildeter Menschen mit klaren Ansichten, der sehr viel Zeit damit einsetzt, um etwas zu bewegen?
Kevin Kuehnert – Wikipedia


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, ist das ein Arschkriecher, oder ein gut gebildeter Menschen mit klaren Ansichten, der sehr viel Zeit damit einsetzt, um etwas zu bewegen?
> Kevin Kuehnert – Wikipedia



Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen:
Beides.


----------



## keinnick (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schau Dir diese Karriere an. Was meinst Du, ist das ein Arschkriecher, oder ein gut gebildeter Menschen mit klaren Ansichten, der sehr viel Zeit damit einsetzt, um etwas zu bewegen?
> Kevin Kuehnert – Wikipedia


Langsam übertreibst Du es ein wenig mit Deinen Satire-Posts.  Falls Du das ernst meinst: Denkst Du, er setzt aktuell mehr Zeit als unsereins (40h+ die Woche) ein um etwas zu "bewegen"? Dafür höre ich aktuell aber sehr wenig von ihm. Vor allem nix brauchbares. Ich habe extra nochmal nachgesehen: https://twitter.com/KuehniKev


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen:
> Beides.


Du irrst, weil viele Kompromissbereitschaft, und genau das ist Politik, mit Arschkriecherei verwechseln. Politik muss ständig zwischen Antipoden einen Ausgleich finden. Wie jetzt z.B. Gesundheit versus Wirtschaftsschaden. Was bringt es, auch dem letzten Pflegebedürftigen die letzten drei Monate Siechtum zu schenken, wenn man dafür den gesamten Staat vor die Wand fährt und es hunderfach mehr Tote durch Hunger und anderes gibt? Ein Kompromiss bedeutet immer, das jeder zurückstecken muss und jeder viel bekommt.

Als Projektmanger mache ich den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als Politik, nur in einem begrenzterem Feld. Man ist nur dabei zwischen unvereinbaren Positionen zu vermitteln und einen Weg dazwischen zu definieren. Hast Du schon mal Designer und Ingenieure miteinander reden hören, oder Ingenieure und Controller? Wenn ich an meine Versuche denke, Arbeitergruppen selbstständig zum Wissensaustausch zu bewegen, dann endete das regelmäßig fast in Prügeleien, weil sich wieder irgendwer beleidigt fühlte. Also lernt man, mit jeder Gruppe einzeln zu reden und trifft Entscheidungen. Dabei krieche ich niemanden in den Arsch, sondern hole ganz im Gegenteil bei jedem das Maximum des Erträglichen heraus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2020)

Niemand, absolut niemand in der Politik der es zu einer so hohen Position gebracht hat ist kein Arschkriecher - denn sonst wäre er nicht dort. Zu glauben man könne eine hohe politische Funktion erreichen ausschließlich durch harte Arbeit, Zeitaufwand, Prinzipien, gute Ideen und Überzeugungsfähigkeit ist die Verwechslung der Theorie mit der Realität. 

Ich hab nichts gegen Herrn Kühnert (auch wenn ich manche seiner Ideen zumindest schräg finde), es geht auch gar nicht um Personen, Inhalte oder Parteien. Das ganze System ist haltn einziger Moloch, je weiter man hoch will desto schlimmer (und selbst im Gemeinderat ists schon so^^). Ohne "Fürsprecher" und "Freunde" an den richtigen Stellen kommste nicht nach oben. Und wenn du der beste Politiker der Welt wärst. Arschkriechen ist normaler Teil der politischen Kompetenz ums euphemistisch auszudrücken. 

Gewisse Parallelen zur Arbeitswelt sind da nicht zufällig. Ich hab auch schon Vorteile/Beförderungen bekommen weil mich ein Chef gut leiden konnte und Absagen bekommen weil ich gewisse Dinge die ich tun sollte nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren konnte. Oder anders ausgedrückt wäre ich vor 2-3 Jahren ein größeres A-Loch gewesen hätte ich jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich ein höheres Gehalt. Und vielleicht den Rest meines Lebens ein schlechtes Gewissen... das wollte ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## Redrudi (1. April 2020)

Deshalb können dort auch nur sehr starke Egos an der Spitze sein und die anderen mogeln sich durch. Viele in der Politik nutzen das um nicht in der freien Wirtschaft um einen Platz  zu kämpfen. Dann werden wohltaten verteilt weil man sich dabei so gut fühlt das man sich das böse nicht anschauen braucht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Niemand, absolut niemand in der Politik der es zu einer so hohen Position gebracht hat ist kein Arschkriecher - denn sonst wäre er nicht dort. Zu glauben man könne eine hohe politische Funktion erreichen ausschließlich durch harte Arbeit, Zeitaufwand, Prinzipien, gute Ideen und Überzeugungsfähigkeit ist die Verwechslung der Theorie mit der Realität.
> 
> Ich hab nichts gegen Herrn Kühnert (auch wenn ich manche seiner Ideen zumindest schräg finde), es geht auch gar nicht um Personen, Inhalte oder Parteien. Das ganze System ist haltn einziger Moloch, je weiter man hoch will desto schlimmer (und selbst im Gemeinderat ists schon so^^). Ohne "Fürsprecher" und "Freunde" an den richtigen Stellen kommste nicht nach oben. Und wenn du der beste Politiker der Welt wärst. Arschkriechen ist normaler Teil der politischen Kompetenz ums euphemistisch auszudrücken.
> 
> Gewisse Parallelen zur Arbeitswelt sind da nicht zufällig. Ich hab auch schon Vorteile/Beförderungen bekommen weil mich ein Chef gut leiden konnte und Absagen bekommen weil ich gewisse Dinge die ich tun sollte nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren konnte. Oder anders ausgedrückt wäre ich ein größeres A-Loch gewesen hätte ich jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich ein höheres Gehalt. Und vielleicht den Rest meines Lebens ein schlechtes Gewissen... das wollte ich dann doch nicht.



Der vielzitierte Klüngel ...


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und außerdem bin ich Ossi  ,  das geht schonmal garnich !



Du weißt aber schon, woher unsere derzeitige Kanzlerin stammt, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Niemand, absolut niemand in der Politik der es zu einer so hohen Position gebracht hat ist kein Arschkriecher - denn sonst wäre er nicht dort. Zu glauben man könne eine hohe politische Funktion erreichen ausschließlich durch harte Arbeit, Zeitaufwand, Prinzipien, gute Ideen und Überzeugungsfähigkeit ist die Verwechslung der Theorie mit der Realität.


Du vergisst, dass man höhere Ämter durch Empfehlung bekommt. Und wer empfiehlt Arschkriecher? Niemand ....



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Der vielzitierte Klüngel ...


Schwierig, ganz schwierig. Ich habe z.B. in meinem Studium viel Zeit mit Freunden und Kommilitonen in deren Verbindung verbracht. Da saß man dann öfter mal mit Ministern zusammen, die als Alte Herren die Vebindung besuchten, und man trank entspannt ein Bier zu sammen und redete. Was spricht jetzt dagegen, dann man, wenn man jemanden für eine Position sucht, jemanden nimmt, der Referenzen hat? Was sind denn Zeugnisse und Abschlüsse im Vergleich zu einem kurzen Gespräch mit einem Freund wert? Nix oder? Alle meine Jobs habe ich so bekommen. Man kennt sich und man vertraut sich. Die Firmen haben immer gewonnen und ich auch. Wo ist das Problem? Das irgenwer, den niemand kennt und der glaubt, Noten und Lebenslauf sind wichtig, nicht beteiligt ist?

"Klüngel" hievt hin und wieder schlechte Leute an Positionen, aber in der Regel zumindest mittelmäßige. Und die reichen völlig aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass man höhere Ämter durch Empfehlung bekommt. Und wer empfiehlt Arschkriecher?


Na der, in dessen Arsch gekrochen wurde natürlich^^


----------



## keinnick (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass man höhere Ämter durch Empfehlung bekommt. Und wer empfiehlt Arschkriecher? Niemand ....


"Niemand" ist ne Behauptung von Dir. Kannst Du die belegen? Wie ist denn Frau von der Leyen dort gelandet, wo sie gerade ist? Kannst Du den Karriereweg irgendwie skizzieren und Arschkriechereien ausschließen?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Niemand, absolut niemand in der Politik der es zu einer so hohen Position gebracht hat ist kein Arschkriecher - denn sonst wäre er nicht dort. Zu glauben man könne eine hohe politische Funktion erreichen ausschließlich durch harte Arbeit, Zeitaufwand, Prinzipien, gute Ideen und Überzeugungsfähigkeit ist die Verwechslung der Theorie mit der Realität.
> 
> Ich hab nichts gegen Herrn Kühnert (auch wenn ich manche seiner Ideen zumindest schräg finde), es geht auch gar nicht um Personen, Inhalte oder Parteien. Das ganze System ist haltn einziger Moloch, je weiter man hoch will desto schlimmer (und selbst im Gemeinderat ists schon so^^). Ohne "Fürsprecher" und "Freunde" an den richtigen Stellen kommste nicht nach oben. Und wenn du der beste Politiker der Welt wärst. Arschkriechen ist normaler Teil der politischen Kompetenz ums euphemistisch auszudrücken.
> 
> Gewisse Parallelen zur Arbeitswelt sind da nicht zufällig. Ich hab auch schon Vorteile/Beförderungen bekommen weil mich ein Chef gut leiden konnte und Absagen bekommen weil ich gewisse Dinge die ich tun sollte nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren konnte. Oder anders ausgedrückt wäre ich vor 2-3 Jahren ein größeres A-Loch gewesen hätte ich jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich ein höheres Gehalt. Und vielleicht den Rest meines Lebens ein schlechtes Gewissen... das wollte ich dann doch nicht.



Du redest jetzt von Kanzler bzw hohe Ministerposten   ,    ich rede von  Ministern  die bezahlt werden  und mal da sind für 150€   .   
Klar Empathie spielt auch ne Rolle .    Aber 100 Fähige Minister sollten doch reichen  oder ?


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2020)

Eine politische Karriere basiert darauf, in einem ausgewogenen Verhältnis in Ärsche zu kriechen und gleichzeitig welche aufzureißen, während man das eigene Sitzfleisch stärkt. Und bei so viel Analfixierung kommt am Ende zwar grundsätzlich nur Schei3e raus, aber für viele Wähler ist das dann hoch geschätzter Dünger.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du redest jetzt von Kanzler bzw hohe Ministerposten   ,    ich rede von  Ministern  die bezahlt werden  und mal da sind für 150€   .
> Klar Empathie spielt auch ne Rolle .    Aber 100 Fähige Minister sollten doch reichen  oder ?



Wo willst du denn in Deutschland (oder sonst irgendwo) 100 fähige Minister auftreiben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na der, in dessen Arsch gekrochen wurde natürlich^^


Und wenn Du das wirklich glaubst, hast Du vieles nicht mitbekommen. Oder wir definieren Arschkriecher anders. In der Regel, so meine Erfahrung der letzten vierzig Jahre im Berufsleben, reden sich Menschen ihre eigene Unfähigkeit damit schön, dass der, der aufsteigt, ein Arschkriecher ist und man überhöht sich selber moralisch, anstatt nach eigenen Defiziten zu suchen und daran zu arbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Was bekommt son Erntehelfer die Stunde  8 ?  10 €  ? Die sehr auch sehr schnell  arbeiten keine Frage für den Knochenjob  .
> Gebt den Hartz4 Leuten 6€/h sagen wir 5,  dafür stellt ihr 2 ein pro Saisonarbeiter weil nicht ganz so versiert ... Aber nach ner kurzen Anlernphase  bringen die bestimmt fast das Selbe ..  und laßt denen das Geld und zieht denen nicht alles wieder runter bis zu 165€/Monat  .  Das wäre ein Anreiz wenigstens etwas mehr zu haben .
> Die würden Schlange stehen und manch einer Langzeitarbeitslose sieht einen Sinn darin wieder arbeiten zu gehen weil er "Spaß" dran hat .



Alle bekommen mindestens 9,35 Euro/Stunde. Nennt sich Mindestlohn.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau, die drohen nämlich damit, sofort abzuwandern.



Können die aber gerade nicht. Die Grenzen sind doch jetzt zu. 
Ansonsten wird da sicher der Zoll in die Geldkoffer schauen wollen. Mehr als 10.000€ müssen angemeldet werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2020)

Also zumindest die Handvoll Politiker die ich persönlich kenne (tatsächlich der breiten Masse bekannt sind nur zwei davon und einer, Peter Struck, ist ja bereits verstorben) erzählen das eigentlich sehr offen dass es so läuft. Klar musste in aller Regel schon was können und viel Zeit investieren aber wie gesagt ohne die richtigen Kontakte (das meine ich übertrieben mit "Arschkriechen") gehts defeinitiv nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das geht schonmal gar nicht.
> 
> Das sind verdiente Leistungsträger in unserer Gesellschaft,
> 
> wer´s glaubt.



Dachte systemrelevante Leistungsträger wären jetzt nur 

Ärzte , Pfleger, kassier, Busfahrer , Wasserwerk Mitarbeiter, Polizei  usw,  also wer jetzt recht auf  Kinderbetreuung haben    sind doch nun Leistungsträger


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Niemand, absolut niemand in der Politik der es zu einer so hohen Position gebracht hat ist kein Arschkriecher - denn sonst wäre er nicht dort. Zu glauben man könne eine hohe politische Funktion erreichen ausschließlich durch harte Arbeit, Zeitaufwand, Prinzipien, gute Ideen und Überzeugungsfähigkeit ist die Verwechslung der Theorie mit der Realität.



Aber um an die Spitze zu kommen, muss du den Arsch, in dessen Arsch du gesteckt hast, absägen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dachte systemrelevante Leistungsträger wären jetzt nur
> 
> Ärzte , Pfleger, kassier, Busfahrer , Wasserwerk Mitarbeiter, Polizei usw, also wer jetzt recht auf Kinderbetreuung haben  sind doch nun Leistungsträger


Und die müssen auch entsprechend bezahlt werden, während man bei Kriminellen ordentlich abschöpfen sollte.

Risiko: Subventionsbetrug durch Corona-Kurzarbeit? | LTO.de
Organisierte Kriminalitaet: Auf der Suche nach neuen Geschäften | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt ohne die richtigen Kontakte (das meine ich übertrieben mit "Arschkriechen") gehts defeinitiv nicht.


Darum frug ich nach Definition von Arschkriecher. Jetzt ahne ich, was Du meinst. Für mich ist ein Arschkriecher jemand, der trotz besserem Wissen Dinge schweigend mitträgt und Entscheider in ihrem Irrweg bestätigt. Das erlebst Du immer dann besonders, wenn es keine demokratischen Prozesse sind, z.B. in der Horde Speichellecker um Honecker. 

Gute Berater werden Berater, gerade weil sie andere Informationen einsteuern und Kontra geben, aber nach getroffener Entscheidung nicht intrigieren sondern dann mitarbeiten. Das ist aber kein Arschkriechen, sondern die Erkenntnis, dass man nur gemeinsam weiter kommt. Das heißt, man trägt einen Kompromiss mit.

Sich gut zu vernetzten ist ein wesentlicher Teil der Arbeit. Das mag heute mit asozialen Netzen einfacher erscheinen, aber auch früher hat mit man Briefen und Telefonaten gute Kontakte über Jahre erhalten und fundiert ausgebaut. Es kostet Zeit, viel Zeit, und das sehen viele nicht und blöken herum. Schafe .....


----------



## Taskmaster (1. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alexander Kekule widerspricht dem RKI



Die Sache ist einfach: wir haben nicht mal die einfache OP-Mundschutzversion irgendwo auf Lager.

Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll, wenn sich die Menschen nicht mehr gegenseitig ins Gesicht husten/sprechkäsen könnten. Covid19 ist ja immerhin eine Tröpfcheninfektion.
Auch würde eine Tragepflicht wohl die ein oder andere (aber natürlich nicht alle, weil die einfachen Masken nicht vollkommen dicht sind) Infektion verhindern (deswegen tragen Transplantationspatienten nach dem Organerhalt einen OP-Mundschutz und keine FFP2/3-Masken: die Chance für eine Infektion wird so auf ein vertretbares Niveau reduziert [jedoch nicht zu 100% verhindert, aber die Statistik scheint zu sagen, dass der einfache Mundschutz ausreichend vor Keimen schützt, ansonsten würde man ja andere Masken ausgeben]).

Aber sobald man hierzulande merken würde, dass unsere Regierung mal wieder nur vor sich hin dümpelt, käme das Thema Politikverdrossenheit und die Frage: "Wofür benötigen wir diese Deppen nun eigentlich noch?!" mal wieder auf den Tisch.

Journaille to the rescue! Das Thema schön klein halten und am besten irgendwie auf andere ablenken. Denn es ist wesentlich einfacher und lustiger, die Dummheit bei anderen zu finden, als die eigene aktiv zu suchen und zu korrigieren. Das tut nur weh und macht schlechte Laune.

Und so heißt es dann: "Trump soll mal wieder etwas komisches gesagt haben... Ist der dumm!"

Niemand soll auf die Idee kommen, dass unsere hiesigen Politiker eigentlich niveautechnisch in derselben Liga (gerne auch etwas drunter) spielen und gerade mit unser aller Leben pokern.

In diesem Sinne:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0MOooNrOZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dachte systemrelevante Leistungsträger wären jetzt nur
> 
> Ärzte , Pfleger, kassier, Busfahrer , Wasserwerk Mitarbeiter, Polizei  usw,  also wer jetzt recht auf  Kinderbetreuung haben    sind doch nun Leistungsträger


Dafür bekommen sie jetzt Applaus, geht es um die Pfründe, werden die später an andere verteilt.
Na gut, Ärzte, oder besser die Kassenärtzlihe Vereinigung hat eine Gelddruckmaschine entwickelt,
alle anderen wurden und werden veräppelt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2020)

**zensiert**



			
				butenunbinnen (Bremer Regionalnachrichten) schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Tritt ins Gesicht hat ein junger Mann in Delmenhorst eine 25-Jährige verletzt - offenbar, weil sie gehustet hatte. Die Polizei sucht nach dem Täter.
> Den Angaben der Ermittler zufolge wartete die Frau an einer Bushaltestelle, um zur Arbeit zu fahren. Nachdem sie einmal gehustet habe, sei es zu einem Streit mit einem jungen Mann gekommen, der ebenfalls an der Haltestelle stand. Er soll die 25-Jährige beleidigt haben. Der Polizei zufolge fühlte er sich offensichtlich bedroht angesichts der Corona-Pandemie.
> Um den Streit nicht weiter eskalieren zu lassen, habe sich die Frau anschließend ruhig verhalten und sich mit ihrem Smartphone beschäftigt. Das habe der Mann genutzt, um ihr ins Gesicht zu treten. Sie erlitt leichte Verletzungen an Nase und Mund, teilte die Polizei mit. Der junge Mann flüchtete. Der Frau zufolge soll er zwischen 16 und 18 Jahre alt und 1,60 bis 1,65 Meter groß sein sowie kurze, schwarze Haare haben.


(Quelle: Junger Mann tritt Delmenhorsterin ins Gesicht, weil sie gehustet hat - buten un binnen)

Jetzt drehen die Leute völlig durch. Gleichzeitig machen es aber auch so manche Tugendwächter nicht gerade besser bzw. befeuern das noch (wenn auch der gutbürgerliche Akademiker-Bessermensch in der Regel selten handgreiflich wird. Er straft nur alle anderen, die mit den psychischen Belastungen einer solchen Ausnahmesituation nicht so erhaben und "aufgeklärt" umgehen können, mit Verachtung ab und generiert Social Credibility Points in seiner Bubble)


* INU-Edit: Komplett unnötig sowas...*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein sehr guter Kommentar von Sascha Lobo. Nerds, z.B. unter den Piraten oder des Chaos Computer Club, begeistern mich mit ihrer oft klaren Sicht immer wieder. Darum bin ich auch gerne in diesem Forum, weil es hier ein paar sehr lesenswerte Mitforisten gibt.

*Corona schärft den Blick auf die Welt:*_
 In der weltweiten Krise treten  die Schwächen und Absichten von Menschen, 
Gesellschaften und Systemen  deutlicher denn je zutage. Diese Demaskierung 
kann erschüttern. _
Coronakrise in der Gesellschaft: Der Horror unter den Masken - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## INU.ID (1. April 2020)

*Ich war mal so frei und hab 15 19 Spam-/OT-/BS-Beiträge (und nen PA) sowie Antworten darauf entfernt... *


----------



## seahawk (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein sehr guter Kommentar von Sascha Lobo. Nerds, z.B. unter den Piraten oder des Chaos Computer Club, begeistern mich mit ihrer oft klaren Sicht immer wieder. Darum bin ich auch gerne in diesem Forum, weil es hier ein paar sehr lesenswerte Mitforisten gibt.
> 
> *Corona schärft den Blick auf die Welt:*_
> In der weltweiten Krise treten  die Schwächen und Absichten von Menschen,
> ...



Ein wirklich guter Kommentar. Wobei er in einem imho falsch liegt, denn es ist keine Schande seine Meinung zu ändern, wenn die Informationen sich ändern. So gesehen ist es völlig okay, dass man China loben kann für ihre autoritäre Art das Virus zu bekämpfen und dann auch kritisieren für die Verschleierung der wahren Tatsachen. Nichts ist komplett gut oder komplett schlecht, der große Fehler unser Gesellschaft ist aber, dass immer sehr schnell "die anderen machen es besser" gerufen wird. Wir vertrauen unserer Gesellschaft und unserem Staat nicht mehr. Und da sehe ich die Medien in der Pflicht, denn mit der Verbreitung der asozialen Medien, sind die althergebrachten Medien noch viel mehr in der Pflicht wahrheitsgemäß zu berichten und Fakten und Meinung klar zu trennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ...  Wobei er in einem imho falsch liegt, denn es ist keine Schande seine Meinung zu ändern, wenn die Informationen sich ändern. ...


Sehe ich auch so. Es ist ein Zeichen von Größe, über seinen eigenen Schatten springen zu können und neue Informationen in die eigenen Meinung einzubauen. Nichts ist schlimmer als jene starrhalsigen Betonköpfe, die sich selber als "durchsetzungsstark" definieren.

Niemand weiß heute, was "richtig" ist, also der beste Kompromiss zwischen Gesundheit aller und wirtschaftlichen Schäden auch aller. Du siehst in Indien was passiert. Die Menschen verhungern und bevor man verhungert, ist eine Coronainfektion das geringere Übel.

Ich hätte bis Ende Januar noch den Weg der kompletten Ausrotten des Virus als gangbar gesehen. Heute weiß ich, dass es da schon viel zu spät war, weil es genug unentdeckte Infizierungen in Europa und den USA gab. Die Welle lief schon, bevor es die meisten mitbekommen haben. Was jetzt der richtige Weg ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Die Anfangs verfolgte Weg der Herdenimmunität schien mir logisch, denn wir sonst soll man langfristig mit dem Virus leben können. Heute deutet einiges Wissen, wie z.B. eher kurze Immunitäten, und mit jeder weiteren Infektion schlimmere Wirkungen der Krankheit an, dass es vielleicht doch sinnvoll ist, die Krankheit gar nicht zu bekommen. 

Ich bleibe in selbstgewählter Quarantäne, auch wenn es immer schwerer fällt. Muss ich halt Euch nerven und nicht meine Freunde. 

- Offtopic -


INU.ID schrieb:


> *Ich war mal so frei und hab 15 19 Spam-/OT-/BS-Beiträge (und nen PA) sowie Antworten darauf entfernt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man so eine Nachricht mit einem _"gefällt mir"_ belegt, ist man dann ein Arschkriecher, gar ein Denunziant, wenn man den Meldeknopf neben Beiträgen benutzt , oder ist man vielleicht nur ein höflicher Menschen, der Moderatoren damit sagt, dass sie einen schweren Job gut machen und man ihnen dadurch eine oft schwere Entscheidung einfacher macht?

"Arschkriecher" um das umgangssprachliche Wort noch einmal umfassender zu definieren, sind für mich "Ja-Sager", also jene Speichellecker, die bedingungslos bestätigen und verteidigen, bar jeder Vernunft und bar jeden Wissen, oder noch garniert mit persönlichem Vorteil. 

So ein Verhalten wird von bestimmten Menschen, z.B. Trump, gefordert und belohnt, anderseits sieht man bei Trump, dass er sich durchaus sehr kritische Stimmen in seinen Stab holt. Gut, da bleiben sie nicht lange, aber die wichtigen Informationen saugt dieser polternde Politikprofi aus ihnen heraus. Auch bei Kohl gab es die Tendenz, sich Ja-Sager um sich zu scharen.

Ernst zu nehmende Politiker, denke ich z.B. an die Troika Schmidt, Brandt und Wehner, machen das anders. Das waren drei grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Politiker, die sich zum Teil argumenativ massiv bekämpften und trotzdem im gemeinsamen Kompromiss stark wurden.  Beiner von den dreien war ein Arschkriecher, nicht einmal im  Ansatz und zu keiner Zeit. Das sind Politiker.


----------



## INU.ID (1. April 2020)

Das größte Problem unseres [globalen] Systems ist, dass es sich um ein Geld-System handelt. Und nichts zeigt diesen "Fehler" und seine Auswirkungen so deutlich, wie die aktuelle "Katastrophe" (bzw. solche Katastrophen allgemein). Der Virus nimmt Leben, ja, aber unsere Maßnahmen deswegen erzeugen einen enormen finanziellen Schaden. Siehe die Überlegungen wegen dieses Schadens die Maßnahmen (viele Menschen Zuhause zu lassen) zurückzufahren, um den finanziellen Schaden zu reduzieren.

Also um Geld zu sparen, bzw. weniger zu verlieren, will man Menschen opfern. Und die meisten merken das noch nicht mal - oder finden es völlig normal.

Und was der Virus jetzt an Arbeitsplätzen in relativ kurzer Zeit zerstört/langfristig schwächt, wird der Fortschritt ebenfalls exponentiell zunehmend zerstören. Also kann ein System, was als Treibstoff (ebenfalls exponentiellen) Konsum samt Produktion voraussetzt, also so viele "Arbeiter" wie möglich braucht, die immer schneller Müll herstellen, um sich immer schneller Müll kaufen zu können, so ein System kann nicht von Dauer sein.

Aber man kann natürlich Fiat-Geld ohne Ende in das System pumpen, um sein Sterben so lange wie möglich hinauszuzögern. Wäre auch quatsch "unserem System" das schon seit Ewigkeiten überfällige Update zu verpassen, also  ein "System 2.0" launchen...

Das größte Problem der Menschheit ist mMn Geld... ^^


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2020)

NATO FTW: NATO chief hails Turkey for medical aid to Italy, Spain


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Muss ich halt Euch nerven und nicht meine Freunde.



Ich hab glücklicherweise noch etwas Wodka. 

Aber deinem Vater geht es gut?


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2020)

Haben heute 10 "Kisten"  Getränke liefern lassen + Milch. Taxifahrer bei uns machen das für 10€, gehen also die Sachen einkaufen, zahlen aus eigener Tasche, bringen den Einkauf dann vor die Haustüre, bei 10€ kann man echt nicht meckern.
Wie gesagt, man zahlt den Warenwert (Kassenzettel natürlich dabei) + 10€ für den Fahrer. Sehr praktisch wie ich finde + die können so noch etwas Geld verdienen. Sowieso keine Böcke in den Läden schlange zu stehen.
Ansonsten Mehl un Co Online bestellt.


----------



## seahawk (1. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das größte Problem unseres [globalen] Systems ist, dass es sich um ein Geld-System handelt. Und nichts zeigt diesen "Fehler" und seine Auswirkungen so deutlich, wie die aktuelle "Katastrophe" (bzw. solche Katastrophen allgemein). Der Virus nimmt Leben, ja, aber unsere Maßnahmen deswegen erzeugen einen enormen finanziellen Schaden. Siehe die Überlegungen wegen dieses Schadens die Maßnahmen (viele Menschen Zuhause zu lassen) zurückzufahren, um den finanziellen Schaden zu reduzieren.
> 
> Also um Geld zu sparen, bzw. weniger zu verlieren, will man Menschen opfern. Und die meisten merken das noch nicht mal - oder finden es völlig normal.
> 
> ...



Das jetzige Geld ist aktuell eher hilfreich imho,  der Staat kann es aus dem Nichts erschaffen und so die Schäden mildern. Dieses mal ist es ja (noch) keine Bankenkrise sondern ein Notfall in der realen Welt. Und sie zeigt genau das Gegenteil von dem was Du sagst, sie zeigt wie wichtig es ist, dass man viele Dinge im eigenen Land herstellen kann und ausreichende Kapazitäten vorhält. Es zeigt auch, dass es wichtig ist eine flexible Produktion zu haben. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Krise die Globalisierung in kleinen Teilen zurück drehen wird und man wahrscheinlich durch Einfuhrzölle für viele Produkte eine lokale Produktion zur Deckung der Grundversorgung sichern wird.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ansonsten Mehl un Co Online bestellt.


Bei uns packen jetzt die Bäcker einen Teil von ihrem Mehl ab und verkaufen das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das größte Problem unseres [globalen] Systems ist, dass es sich um ein Geld-System handelt.


Naja, wir haben ja zwei Systeme. Die Marktwirtschaft regelt Dinge des täglichen Konsums recht gut. Für alle anderen Sachen werden andere Systeme genutzt. Verwaltung, Polizei, Infrastruktur darf man niemals "dem Markt" überlassen, sondern sie müssen besonders geregelt werden.

Und wir sehen jetzt vielleicht, dass bestimmte Bereiche noch stärker gesetzlich reglementiert gehören. Unser medizinischens System wird schon seit zwanzig Jahren immer weiter privatisiert. Das englische System ist rein staatlich. Welches System ist effektiver? Es ist oft weniger eine Systemfrage, als wie sie konkret umgesetzt wird und wieviel Geld man bereit ist, in die Hand zu nehmen.

Wer viel für Sicherheit gibt, ist in ruhigen Zeiten weniger erfolgreich, in unruhigen dagegen ist jeder Euro, denn man in Sichehreit investiert hat, hilfreich. Wo nun der beste Kompromiss liegt, ist schwer vorherzusagen. Mir ist auch jetzt in diesem Land vieles zu sehr auf der sicheren Seite. Immerhin ist es noch ziemlich offen im privaten, sehe ich auf der anderen Seite die ganzen geschlossenen Geschäfte und Restaurants ist es im Einzelfall dramatisch.

Warum sind Firmenkantinen geöffnet, aber Restaurant geschlossen? Das ist absurd.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber deinem Vater geht es gut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der leidet auch darunter, niemanden mehr zu sehen. Wir haben jetzt ein paar wichtige Arzttermine verschoben, weil nun gerade Ärzte im Fall des Falles Superverbreiter sind, einfacher macht das vieles nicht. Und jetzt geht es auch um die richtige Gratwanderung., Was bringen ihm die letzten Monate oder Jahre in Einsamkeit und mit Schmerzen, wäre es nicht besser, wenn wie alle dosiert da wären. Schwierig. Das muss man dann auch jede Woche  neu entscheiden.


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns packen jetzt die Bäcker einen Teil von ihrem Mehl ab und verkaufen das.



Auch nicht schlecht, haben sicher gutes Mehl^^

Edit:

New York hat mehr Fälle als China.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sind Firmenkantinen geöffnet, aber Restaurant geschlossen? Das ist absurd.


Fallbeispiel absurd:

Unsere Firmenkantine hat selbstverständlich auch geschlossen. Aber der Arbeitgeber möchte natürlich dafür sorgen dass die Leute was zu mampfen haben (offizielle Version) bz. die Fremdcatererfirma die die kantine betreibt will weiter Schotter machen (inoffizielle Version).

Was macht man also? Fress to go. An sich ja ne super Idee - das Geile daran ist aber:
Als die Kantine offen war haben 100 personen in der Schlange vor der Ausgabe gewartet um dann ihr Essen zu zahlen und an Tischen in der Kantine zu essen.
Jetzt warten 100 Personen in derselben Schlange vor der gleichen Ausgabe um dann ihr Essen zu zahlen und woanders zu essen. 

Die Chance sich mit irgendwas anzustecken ist, abgesehen dass man nicht mehr sich gegenüber am Tisch sitzt, quasi die gleiche.


----------



## Slezer (1. April 2020)

Dann geht man nicht hin und nimmt sein brot von daheim mit. Fertig. Ist doch nicht schwer


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Dann geht man nicht hin und nimmt sein brot von daheim mit. Fertig. Ist doch nicht schwer



Genau das mach ich ja... Käsebrot rocks. Aber es gibt offenbar noch genug Leute die sich anstellen.


----------



## keinnick (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sind Firmenkantinen geöffnet, aber Restaurant geschlossen? Das ist absurd.


Bei meinem Arbeitgeber (in Niedersachsen) ist die Kantine geschlossen. Das ist hier soweit ich weiß auch so angeordnet worden und war nicht Entscheidung des AG. Wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben heute 10 "Kisten"  Getränke liefern lassen + Milch. Taxifahrer bei uns machen das für 10€, gehen also die Sachen einkaufen, zahlen aus eigener Tasche, bringen den Einkauf dann vor die Haustüre, bei 10€ kann man echt nicht meckern.
> Wie gesagt, man zahlt den Warenwert (Kassenzettel natürlich dabei) + 10€ für den Fahrer. Sehr praktisch wie ich finde + die können so noch etwas Geld verdienen. Sowieso keine Böcke in den Läden schlange zu stehen.
> Ansonsten Mehl un Co Online bestellt.



Sonst würden die halt gar nichts verdienen, da keiner Unterwegs ist.


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2020)

Naja, in einer Firmenkantine sind idR hauptsächlich immer die gleichen Leute. Sind die gesund, bleiben die gesund. Ein Restaurant begrüßt ständig andere Gäste und generiert somit eine deutlich höhere Ansteckungsgefahr.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (1. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das jetzige Geld ist aktuell eher hilfreich imho,  der Staat kann es aus dem Nichts erschaffen und so die Schäden mildern.


Hauptsache du hast verstanden, dass die Probleme die die Staaten mit Fantasiegeld mildern, Schäden sind die Fantasiegeld erst erzeugt hat. Und genau genommen mildert Geld auch gar nichts. Oder wird jemand mit Geld beatmet? Kann Geld essen oder trinken? Mit Geld kochen?


> Und sie zeigt genau das Gegenteil von dem was Du sagst, sie zeigt wie wichtig es ist, dass man viele Dinge im eigenen Land herstellen kann und ausreichende Kapazitäten vorhält. Es zeigt auch, dass es wichtig ist eine flexible Produktion zu haben.


Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich sprach von Geld und seiner unlogischen Funktion, ich sprach von der deswegen erzeugten Auswirkung, immer mehr Müll produzieren und konsumieren zu müssen, damit dieses von Grund auf fehlerhafte System überhaupt funktionieren kann - und nicht davon irgendwo irgendwas Wichtiges nicht mehr herzustellen/herstellen zu können.

Geld ist für >90% des "Elends" auf der Erde verantwortlich, in allen Bereichen. Wir haben 2020, und noch immer sterben Menschen alle paar Sekunden komplett unnötig an Hunger und/oder Durst, obwohl wir ausreichend Nahrung produzieren um doppelt so viele Menschen zu ernähren wie es auf der Erde gibt. Wer glaubt dass das so sein muß hat "das Problem" einfach noch nicht verstanden.

Geld.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2020)

Hat einer ne Ahnung, warum im Moment niemand sein Auto für Tüv+AU vorbeigringt? Können sich Autos auch anstecken? Also wenn der Mechaniker infiziert ist und dann bekommt die Karre Zündaussetzer und blinkt mit der MIL? 

Die Frist läuft doch sowieso ab und wenn man zu lange wartet, wird es nur noch teurer.

Wir bei Daimler benutzen übrigens immer Fußraum-, Sitz- und Lenkradschoner,(egal ob Corona oder nicht) also muss man nicht das ganze Auto mit Nitro-Verdünner vollkippen, wenn man in der Werkstatt war. Ihr dürft ruhig eure Autos vorbeibringen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

TÜV wurde bis November verlängert.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: Mehr als 4000 Tote in den USA | tagesschau.de

Die USA erwarten 100000-240000 Tote.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Wobei meine Schätzung eher bei 250.000-750.000 liegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> TÜV wurde bis November verlängert.


Nein, man darf jetzt 4 Monate ohne Strafe überziehen. Vorher waren es nur 2 Monate. Alles andere bleibt so wie es ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei meine Schätzung eher bei 250.000-750.000 liegt.


Ich habs nochmal korrigiert. Die zweite Zahl war nicht 150000, sondern 240000.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Fallbeispiel absurd:


So etwas nenne ich immer blinden Aktionismus. Am wichtigsten ist immer die Frage, wer kocht und wie. Die Gulaschkanone tötet jedes Virus, das Husten auf den Salat ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Eigentlich sollte sich jeder Arbeitnehmer Brote mitnehmen. So würde ich das regeln. aber wie gesagt, mein stand ist, dass Kantinen weiterhin geöffnet haben dürfen, mag aber in jeder Gemeinde anders gehandhabt werden


----------



## Slezer (1. April 2020)

Da siehst du Mal das dein stand eben nicht stand der Dinge ist...


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Corona-App fuer Patienten: Deutsche Telekom liefert Testergebnisse in Echtzeit - ComputerBase
Infizierten-Tracking: Europaeische Corona-App erfasst Kontakte anonym - ComputerBase

Wobei es die Anwendungen auch noch als Desktop-Anwendungen für Windows und Linux geben sollte, damit man da nicht erst einen Emulator braucht.


----------



## muadib (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sind Firmenkantinen geöffnet, aber Restaurant geschlossen? Das ist absurd.



Man darf sich nicht mehr im Park auf die Wiese legen, egal wie voll er ist und treffen mit anderen Menschen ist generell tabu und wird hart bestraft.

Aber wenn der Bus randvoll mit Menschen ist, wie ich es schon seit Wochen desöfteren in Nachrichtenforen gelesen habe, ist das vollkommen ok und keiner greift ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Man darf sich nicht mehr im Park auf die Wiese legen, egal wie voll er ist und treffen mit anderen Menschen ist generell tabu und wird hart bestraft.


Wir haben keine Erfahrung mit dieser Art Maßnahmen. Das wird sich in den nächsten Wochen hoffentlich wieder zum Sinnvollen hin bewegen. Es geht um einfach durchsetzbare Maßnahmen. Sollen Polizsten bald mit Zollstock herum laufen? 

Sobald man draußen liegt, würde ich 5m Abstand vorschreiben,  Außerdem muss dringen das Rauchen verboten werden. Dafür sollte der Staat als Ausgleich Nikotinplaster kostenlos verteilen. Aber am Rauch hängen zu viele Viren und überleben geschützt im Teer sehr gut.


----------



## Slezer (1. April 2020)

Und auf die Tabaksteuer verzichtet der Staat nur ungern


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, in einer Firmenkantine sind idR hauptsächlich immer die gleichen Leute. Sind die gesund, bleiben die gesund. Ein Restaurant begrüßt ständig andere Gäste und generiert somit eine deutlich höhere Ansteckungsgefahr.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Und was ist mit dem. der diesen Tag Pommes vom Imbiss holt, sich ansteckt und nächsten Tag wieder in der Kantine ist?


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es die Anwendungen auch noch als Desktop-Anwendungen für Windows und Linux geben sollte, damit man da nicht erst einen Emulator braucht.


Trägst du immer einen eingeschalteten Laptop mit dir herum? Ansonsten bringt das wohl eher weniger.


----------



## Lotto (1. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, in einer Firmenkantine sind idR hauptsächlich immer die gleichen Leute. Sind die gesund, bleiben die gesund. Ein Restaurant begrüßt ständig andere Gäste und generiert somit eine deutlich höhere Ansteckungsgefahr.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Also hier in Niedersachsen müssen Kantinen geschlossen sein. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das für ganz Deutschland gilt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Bundesärztekammer: Kontaktsperre für Genesene lockern*
> 
> _30.03.2020 18:59 Uhr_
> Die Bundesärztekammer ist dafür, für solche Personen die Kontaktsperre zu lockern, die eine Corona-Ansteckung schon überwunden haben. Dafür wäre es gut, möglichst viele Bundesbürger auf Antikörper zu testen. "Alle, die immun sind, weil sie die Infektion schon hinter sich haben, könnten dann wieder zur Arbeit gehen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilnehmen", sagte Ärztekammerpräsident Klaus Reinhardt der "Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung": "Der große Vorteil ist ja: Sie sind weder gefährdet noch gefährden sie andere", fügte er hinzu.



AUA! Das wäre eine kontrolltechnische Katastrophe. Abgesehen davon, dass man nicht von einem "gesellschaftlichen Leben" sprechen kann, wenn nur kleine Teile der Gesellschaft daran teilhaben, würden mit der gleichen Begründung auch wieder Läden öffnen, in denen besagtes Leben stattfinden kann und das Ganze soll in einem Ausmaß stattfinden, dass es einen großen wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Nutzen hat? Das bedeutet mehrere Millionen Menschen, die wieder ganz normal auf der Straße unterwegs sind und bei denen man unmöglich prüfen kann, ob sich noch 1-2-4-40 weitere Millionen nicht-immuner darunter mischen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine derartige Ungerechtigkeit einige Leute dazu ermuntern könnte, sich gezielt anzustecken.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kann auch die Vorteile der flachen Erde diskutieren, ändert halt nichts daran dass das Konzept in der Realität genauso wenig funktioniert. Vor allem aber verhindert diese Debatte die Anpassung der linke Idee an die heutige Zeit. Wer in der digitalisierten, globalen Informationsgesellschaft noch primär über Produktionsmittel und die Arbeiterklasse debattieren will ist einfach von gestern.



Das stimmt, mit einem MLPDler würde ich auch keine produktive Diskussion erwarten. Aber genau sowas ist mir in Foren noch nie begegnet, sondern das genaue Gegenteil: Leute, die einzelne Elemente aus der kommunistischen/sozialistischen Idee für gut und unabhängig vom Rest für umsetzungswürdig halten. Ob das stimmt, sei dahingestellt, aber eben genau darüber müsste man zwecks Weiterentwicklung auch unserer Lebensumstände diskutieren: Was ist ggf. doch gut daran und kann man es übernehmen?
Aber sobald so etwas kommt, fällt die Stalin-Keule "das ist Kommnuismus! Böse! Diktatur! Braucht man sich nur UdSSR/DDR/NK/... angucken." "gehe ich mal davon aus dass die nordkoreanische Lösung wohl goutiert wird" "haben ja ihn China gesehen"

Auch in diese Thread genau so passiert, falls du die Wurzel dieses Diskussionsteils vergessen haben solltest.




muadib schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache, dass die Medien empfehlen, dass nur Infizierte eine Schutzmaske tragen, aber im gleichen Atemzug sagen, dass eine Maske für alle anderen unnötig ist, ist allein unter dem Gesichtspunkt völliger Blödsinn, dass viele Menschen gar nicht wissen, dass sie infiziert sind und daher fleißig weiter andere anstecken.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Medien du konsumierst, aber mit einer billigen Mischung aus ÖR, TAZ und 1-2 IT-Medien mit Blick bis nach China waren die von dir komplett vermissten Inhalte für mich schon im Februar durch.




keinnick schrieb:


> So doof ist er vielleicht gar nicht. Er ist mittlerweile auf einem Level angelangt, auf dem solch offensichtlicher Bullshit nicht mal mehr Auswirkungen für ihn hat.



Nur weil er eine Medienmacht auf seiner Seite hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er nicht doof ist. Die bescheuerten Sprüche klopft er regelmäßig selbst und dem Vernehmen nach sogar entgegen den Ratschlägen seines Umfelds; geradebügeln tun es dann andere für ihn. Imho ist das Phänomen "Trump" nur noch als strohdoofe Marionette einer kleinen Oligarchie zu erklären, deren Mitglieder keine eigene Position im Rampenlicht riskieren wollen oder sich nur auf einen Waffenstillstand, aber nicht auf einen Anführer haben einigen können und die deswegen jemanden garantiert ungefährlichen (also: für sie ungefährlich) in die Schlüsselposition gepackt haben.
Murdoch-Medien, fiananzieller Erfolg zahlreicher Großkonzerne (Öl, Pharma, Rüstung) und Großspender mit langer Geschichte politischer Druckausübung passen wunderbar in dieses Bild des Schoßhundes der oberen Zehntausend Zehnbilliarden.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm soll, ich las es in einer isländischen Stellungnahme, ohne dass ich weiß, wie fundiert die Aussage ist, Zigarettenrauch sein. Raucher ziehen den Rauch bis tief in die Lunge und die Feinstaubpartikel bieten den Viren Halt und Schutz. Und Rauch zieht sehr weit, viel weiter als üblich1,5m, die wir bei Tröpchen annehmen.



War das eine direkte Untersuchung vom Infektionsmustern bei Rauchern oder eine Kombination von Analysen? Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass Raucher besonders gefährdet sind (vorgeschädigte Lunge, ständiges ins Gesichtfassen, Rudelbildung mit bunt gemischten anderen Risikopersonen), aber dass der Virus es als Tröpchen durch eine Zigarette einschließlich Verbrennungszone schafft, um dann auf den letzten 30 cm dank der massen an Rauchpartikeln signifikant gefährlicher als bei einem normalen tiefen Atemzug zu sein, das widerspricht so ziemlich allem, was ich über Viren weiß.




DKK007 schrieb:


> *Lindner für freiwillige Apps im Kampf gegen Corona*
> [/FONT]*Lambrecht: Corona-App nur bei freiwilliger Nutzung*
> Verbraucherschützer halten die Einführung einer Smartphone-App zur Bekämpfung der Corona-Pandemie unter bestimmten Bedingungen für sinnvoll. Eine solche Anti-Corona-App müsse "freiwillig, geeignet, nötig, verhältnismäßig und zeitlich befristet sein"




What? Alle einig? Und auch noch über was sinnvolles???
Corona-Wunder #8
(bisherige Liste:
- drastische Reduzierung des Luftverkehrs
- -Entdeckung von Home Office statt Pendeln
- Überlegungen zur Reduktion des interkontinentalen Handels
- Rückkehr zu informations- statt personenorientierter Berichterstattung bzw. faktenorientierter Politik
- neue Wertschätzung für eine vernünftige allgemein Gesundheitsversorgung
- Schließung sämtlicher Wildtiermärkte in China
- Einführung von Elementen eines Sozialstaats in den USA)



> Wobei so eine Bluetooth-App dann auch auf allen Systemen laufen muss.
> Also nicht bloß Android und iOS, sondern auch Windows, Linux, MacOS, Windows-Phone usw.
> Und das halt auch auf älteren Systemversionen, wie Android 2 oder iOS 6.



Es hat sowieso nicht jeder überhaupt ein Smartphone und erst recht nicht immer aufgeladen mit aktivem Bluetooth dabei. So eine App wäre also nur ein "Mittel für die Mehrheit" und die nutzt Android oder iOS. Windows-nicht-Phone wird es dagegen auf keinem always-on-Mobilgerät geben.

Allerdings sollte man, auch im Interesse einer möglichst großen Systemkompatibilität ("aktuelles Android"...) tatsächlich prüfen, ob man so etwas simples nicht als Java-Applet umsetzen und so sogar auf allen Feature-Phones einsetzen kann.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA haben mittlerweile die Marke von 20.000 bestätigten Neuinfektionen pro Tag überschritten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rizzard schrieb:


> Grob überschlagen ist das eine Infektionsrate von ~0,006% der USA pro Tag.
> Klingt eigentlich garnicht so schlimm.



Neuinfektionen auf die Gesamtbevölkerung zu beziehen ist bescheuert, solange nicht bereits 1/R Personen angesteckt sind. Bezugsgröße muss immer der limitierende Faktor sein und dass sind aktuell nicht diejenigen, die infiziert werden könnten, sondern diejenigen, die infizieren.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stellt man eine ökonomische Betrachtung an, ist das einzige Ziel, nicht zu sterben. Nach einer Pandemie geht es dann die Überlebenden merklich besser als vorher, weil vorhandene Ressourcen auf weniger Menschen aufgeteilt werden müssen.



Das gilt nur für einer massiv tödlichen Epidemie. Du bringst ja selbst die Pest mit 33% Mortalität bezogen auf die Gesamtbevölkerung. Wenn man nur 0,02% wie aktuell in Spanien oder vielleicht am Ende der Krise 1-2 Promill der Bevölkerung verliert und das auch noch mehrheitlich Leute, die in ein paar Jahren sowieso vererbt hätten, dann ist der Wert des pro Kopf zu verteilenden Vermögens um mehrere Größenordnungen kleiner, als die durch Produktionsausfälle ausbleibende Schöpfung neuer Werte, die unter normalen Umständen verteilt worden wären. Und das Verteilungsmuster wird nicht einmal gerechter sein.




Threshold schrieb:


> Heute gab es wieder Küchenrollen. Gleich zwei Packungen gekauft.



Ich hab zwei Packungen Klopapier bekommen! Das vor-vor-vor-vor-vorletzte Päärchen... (ich weiß, ich bin ein Arsch so viel auf einmal zu nehmen. Aber nach 2,5 Wochen leergefegte Regale sind meine normalen Reserven auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Leute haben echt alle nix zu tun.



Wortwörtlich. Da läuft irgendwas komplett schief: Die Leute, die zu blöd sind, sich zu Hause zu beschäftigen, bekommen frei und tummeln sich in Parks; Nerds mit ihrer naturgegebenen Fähigkeit zum Epidemie-Selbstschutz schuften derweil im Home Office. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es nun auch Strafen:
> Corona-Pandemie: Sachsen verlaengert Ausgangsbeschraenkung bis 20. April | MDR.DE



Total bekloppt. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal Söder lobe, aber im Vergleich zu derartigem puren Aktionismus machen die südlichen Nachbarn Deutschlands gerade alles richtig. "Bitte laufen sie dichtgedrängt um ihren Innenstadtblock. Fahren sie für Bewegung an frischer Luft keinesfalls an den Arsch der Welt, wo sie niemand(en) infizieren kann/können"  




RyzA schrieb:


> Finanzierung der Corona-Krise: SPD will Superreiche zur Kasse bitten - n-tv.de



Es ist 1.4., die SPD stellt mal wieder ein soziale Forderung auf. Wenn die dieses mal länger als 24 h + ein Koalitionstreffen überlebt, haben wir Corona-Wunder #9 




Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso musst du fragen, wieso die Deutschen Billionen auf Sparbüchern und Konten horten? Wieso wird das Geld nicht investiert?
> Was könnte man mit 2 Billionen alles machen?



Jedem Bundesbürger zusätzlich zu der 6-Monatsrücklage, die als eiserne Reserve allgemein empfohlen wird, nochmal im Schnitt 12500 Angespartes für größere Anschaffungen (ist ja nichtmal ein Neuwagen) zugestehen?
2 Billionen mag nach viel klingen, ist immerhin eine ganze Staatsverschuldung, aber auch kaum mehr als ein halbes BIP.

(Anmerkung: Mit Durchschnittgehalt*Arbeitnehmerzahl + H4-Haushalte*DurchschnittH4-Satz + Rentner*Durchschnittsrente + Selbständigendurchschnittseinkommen*(Freiberufler+Unternehmen) komme ich auf 1,04 Billionen für 6 Monate. Inbesondere der letzte Summand ist eher als Faustkeilschätzung zu verstehen.)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass man höhere Ämter durch Empfehlung bekommt. Und wer empfiehlt Arschkriecher? Niemand ....



In Verbandsstrukturen bekommt man höhere Posten nicht durch Empfehlung über Dritte, sondern über direkte Beförderung. Und dafür muss man sich mit denen, die schon oben sind, gut stellen. Bei fähigen Leuten würde das über Leistung laufen, aber weil dieses System schon lange läuft und nur in allerletzter Instanz einen Filter für "fähig" hat, sitzen da nicht unbedingt an der Sache interessierte Leute, sondern weitere personorientierte Karrieristen. Fortschritte werden also nur "wird der mich unterstützen? könnte der meine Gegener fördern? ist der selbst schon eine Gefahr für mich?" erzielt und da stehen Arschkriecher ganz weit vorn. Wenn dann irgendwann am Ende mal die geleistete Sacharbeit vom Wähler bewertet werden soll, der meist eh patzt, ist der Zug schon abgefahren. Mit einer Wahlaufstellung für ein Amt haben Fleiß und Fähigkeiten eher wenig zu tun.



> Schwierig, ganz schwierig. Ich habe z.B. in meinem Studium viel Zeit mit Freunden und Kommilitonen in deren Verbindung verbracht. Da saß man dann öfter mal mit Ministern zusammen, die als Alte Herren die Vebindung besuchten, und man trank entspannt ein Bier zu sammen und redete. Was spricht jetzt dagegen, dann man, wenn man jemanden für eine Position sucht, jemanden nimmt, der Referenzen hat?



Wie wärs mit "massive Ungerechtigkeit", "Machtmissbrauch", "Klassenfestigung", "Kompetenzverringerung"? Gerade von einer Person, die hier regelmäßig und zum Teil sogar recht radikal Feminismus gepredigt hat, hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass ausgerechnet du derartige geschlossene Strukturen gutheißt, bei denen Qualifikation nur ein sekundäres Merkmal und die eigene Verankerung in ideologisch, ethnisch, geschmacklich und oft eben auch rollenbildlich, vor allem aber finanziell scharf abgegrenzten Zirkeln 90% der Miete ausmacht. 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, in einer Firmenkantine sind idR hauptsächlich immer die gleichen Leute. Sind die gesund, bleiben die gesund. Ein Restaurant begrüßt ständig andere Gäste und generiert somit eine deutlich höhere Ansteckungsgefahr.
> 
> Spam von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Große Betriebskantinen bieten eine weitaus breiter gestreute Personenmischung als die meisten Restaurants und eigentlich immer viel bessere Ansteckungsbedingungen. Die Besuchergruppe scheint zwar fest umgrenzt, aber bis der Italiener auf die Ecke auf 1000-2000 verschiedene Gäste kommt, vergehen durchaus mehrere Monate. Solange würde eine Infektionskette aber gar nicht unbemerkt durchlaufen. In einer Kantine kann die gleiche Verbreitung binnen einer Woche erfolgen und erst danach merkt man, dass was im Busch ist.




DKK007 schrieb:


> TÜV wurde bis November verlängert.



Hab ich nichts von mitbekommen und ergoogeln kann ich bislang auch nur pauschale "+2 Monate". Wäre auch nicht zweckdienlich, wenn eine Untersuchung mit minimalem Personenkontakt hinausgezögert wird, deren direkte Folgen mehr Verunfallte in den Krankenhäusern wären.
Trotzdem blöd, dass meine Plaket nichtmal ein volles Jahr alt ist. Können wir das mit Corona bei Zeiten wiederholen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... War das eine direkte Untersuchung vom Infektionsmustern bei Rauchern oder eine Kombination von Analysen? Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass Raucher besonders gefährdet sind (vorgeschädigte Lunge, ständiges ins Gesichtfassen, Rudelbildung mit bunt gemischten anderen Risikopersonen), aber dass der Virus es als Tröpchen durch eine Zigarette einschließlich Verbrennungszone schafft, um dann auf den letzten 30 cm dank der massen an Rauchpartikeln signifikant gefährlicher als bei einem normalen tiefen Atemzug zu sein, das widerspricht so ziemlich allem, was ich über Viren weiß.


Es geht um den ausgeatmenten Rauch, an den Partikeln hafteten die Virus. Ich such den Artikel nochmal. aber ich lese gerade so viel, ich weiß nicht mehr, wo das war. Es ging zuerst um die 40 RNA Variante, und in dem Artikel war ein Link zu anderen Ergebnisse des Instituts. Keine Ahnung, ob die seriös sind. Das aber die Viren gut an Feinstaub haften, wird auch gerade in Italien untersucht. Zusammen mit der Info, dass das Virus zum Teil tagelang auf Oberflächen infiziös bleibt, versuche ich mir nur ein Bild der möglichen Infektionswege neben der typischen Tröpfcheninfektion in Aerosolen zu bilden. 

Das ist alles noch kein Wissen, dass sinderste Vorveröffentlichungen von vorläufigen Ergebnissen


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem. der diesen Tag Pommes vom Imbiss holt, sich ansteckt und nächsten Tag wieder in der Kantine ist?


Also wenn die Kantine gut ist, dann holt er sich dort seine Pommes und damit ist der Fall gar nicht vorhanden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht um den ausgeatmenten Rauch, an den Partikeln hafteten die Virus. Ich such den Artikel nochmal.


Ist Feinstaub Schuld an den vielen Todesfaellen in Italien? - quarks.de


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trägst du immer einen eingeschalteten Laptop mit dir herum?



X86 Tablet


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> X86 Tablet


Daueran? Wenn ja dann wahrscheinlich nicht mit Desktop OS. Wenn nicht nützt es nichts.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Beschreibung was man genau an Datensätzen speichern will? Werden einfach die MAC-Adressen aller irgendwann gefundenen Bluetooth-Gerät geloggt oder will man einen extra Hash austauschen.
Da letzteres eine Kopplung benötigt würde ich von ersterem ausgehen. Bleibt nur die Frage wie eindeutig die tatsächlich sind (Ich hatte mal in der Firma eine größere Menge WiFi Sticks verwendet und um die Netzte auseinander zu halten die Mac automatisch in den Namen eingebaut->nach 10 Teilen gab es die erste Dopplung).


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Na doch eben mit Win10 und Linux. 

In der App werden nur anonyme IDs ausgetauscht.


			
				https://www.computerbase.de/2020-04/infizierten-tracking-corona-app/ schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Forscher entwickeln, ist die Basis für eine App, die Kontakte mittels Bluetooth erfasst. Smartphones mit der entsprechenden App senden eine authentifizierte und anonyme ID, die sich nicht auf den einzelnen Nutzer zurückführen lässt. Befinden sich nun zwei Smartphones über einen bestimmten Zeitraum in der Nähe, tauschen sie die IDs aus. Die werden verschlüsselt und ausschließlich auf dem jeweiligen Telefon gespeichert. Ob der Abstand ausreichend war, um eine Infektion zu übertragen, bewertet ein Algorithmus, den die Forscher entsprechend kalibriert haben.
> 
> Mit der ID lässt sich ausschließlich erkennen, dass ein Kontakt vorhanden war. Der Ort oder andere persönliche Informationen bleiben außen vor, es werden keine persönlichen Daten, kein Standort und keine MAC-Adresse gespeichert oder übertragen. Selbst die anonymen ID-Daten lassen sich nicht einsehen. Auch die Nutzer können auf ihrem Telefon nicht erkennen, mit wie viel Personen sie Kontakt hatten. Und die Daten werden gelöscht, sobald sie epidemiologisch nicht mehr relevant sind – also der Kontakt solange her ist, dass kein Infektionsrisiko mehr besteht.
> 
> Wenn sich nun eine Person mit Covid-19 infiziert hat, erhält sie von den Gesundheitsbehörden einen TAN-Code. Damit lassen sich die IDs an einen zentralen Server senden, über den die Kontaktpersonen informiert werden. Das alles erfolgt ebenfalls anonymisiert, es lässt sich also nicht erkennen, wer jemanden wo angesteckt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2020)

Das bedeutet ja eine Kopplung ohne Nutzerinteraktion. Das müsste eigentlich jedes OS untersagen.
Edit: Hab gerade mal etwas nachgelesen und anscheinend kann man über "insecure Rfcom" auch ohne Kopplung Daten übertragen. Kann dann halt jeder MiM mitlesen aber bei einem Broadcast den sowieso alle mitbekommen sollen wäre das wohl egal.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

Mitlesen wäre ja nur im Radius der 2-10m möglich.
Und mit der ID kann man nicht wirklich viel anfangen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Bayern ist unser Hotspot und dürt kommt die erste Klinik an Kapazitätsgrenzen, Und das mit einer minimalen Infektionsrate im Land. Wie soll es da jemals eine Herdenimmunität geben?

_Weil in einem Krankenhaus in München vermehrt Menschen mit dem  Coronavirus infiziert sind, werden keine neuen Patienten aufgenommen._
Coronavirus News am Mittwoch: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL




Poulton schrieb:


> Ist Feinstaub Schuld an den vielen Todesfaellen in Italien? - quarks.de


_"... Unklar ist allerdings, ob und die Viren auf den  Feinstaubpartikeln  infektiös sind, ob sie es auch über einen längeren  Zeitraum bleiben. ..."_
Danke, genau um diesen Satz geht es und das wird weiter untersucht. Die Isländer waren einen Schitt weiter. Ob die Viren aber am Feinstaub hingen oder mit dem Feinstaub in der Luft, haben ich nicht verstanden. Dafür ist mein Englisch, geht es um Biologie, zu schlecht.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (2. April 2020)

*@Maskenpflicht*

Habe heute beim Einkaufen hier in AT meine erste "Schutzmaske" bekommen - Typ "Krankenhaus-Normal".
Also eine OP Maske. Habe allerdings auch noch einige gute FP1 von 3M mit Filter und Metallbügel zuhause, 
die ich normalerweise zum Airbrushen (Modellbau) nutze - trotz kleiner Absauganlage+Filter fürs Zimmer.

Um die Dinger weiter verwenden zu können muss man sie entweder waschen (60°C) 
falls sie das aushalten oder beidseitig mit z.B. Dettol ansprühen
und über Nacht trocknen lassen.

Ich denke ich werde mir am Wochenende ein paar aus Baumwolle mit extra PPI 10 Filtereinlage
nähen. Liegt ja sonst eh nur unnötig zuhause rum, das Zeugs.
(Extra Handschuhe, die nach dem heimkommen sofort in der Waschmaschine landen, trage ich ja schon seit drei Wochen.)

Sollte das mit den Masken in AT flächig funktionieren, gehe ich davon aus dass 
zumindest die jetzt geschlossen Teile von Handel und Industrie wieder hochfahren (binnen 4 Wochen).

Die Hygieneregeln, Abstandsregeln und Ausgangsbeschränkungen werden dann weiterhin gelten 
und auch Gastronomie, Schulen, Veranstaltungen, Museen etc. werden weiterhin zu bleiben,
aber zumindest erspart sich AT mehrere zehntausend Arbeitslose und Firmenpleiten in Handel und Industrie.

Der Arbeistlosenstand ist nämlich jetzt schon abartig hoch und es werden trotz Milliardenhilfen und Kurzarbeit täglich mehr.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das mit einer minimalen Infektionsrate im Land. Wie soll es da jemals eine Herdenimmunität geben?


Da kommt aber noch die Dunkelziffer (ohne Symptome) dazu. Nur weis aktuell noch niemand wie hoch die circa ausfällt.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bayern ist unser Hotspot und dürt kommt die erste Klinik an Kapazitätsgrenzen, Und das mit einer minimalen Infektionsrate im Land. Wie soll es da jemals eine Herdenimmunität geben?
> 
> _Weil in einem Krankenhaus in München vermehrt Menschen mit dem  Coronavirus infiziert sind, werden keine neuen Patienten aufgenommen._
> Coronavirus News am Mittwoch: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL



Das Lesen üben wir noch mal.
Die sind nicht an ihrer Kapazitätsgrenze, sondern wollen die Infektionskette unterbrechen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Lesen üben wir noch mal.
> Die sind nicht an ihrer Kapazitätsgrenze, sondern wollen die Infektionskette unterbrechen.


Danke, für neue Patienten ist es egal, behandelt wird man nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2020)

Man wird aber auch nicht zufällig angesteckt.


----------



## pedi (2. April 2020)

was denn sonst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Man wird aber auch nicht zufällig angesteckt.


Doch, weil es so infiziös ist, dass je nach Verseuchungsgrad der Umbebung Lüften ausreicht. Das ist ja das Problem. Was meinst Du, warum überall auf der Welt ganze Straßenzüge desinfiziert werden.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Strassen desinfizieren - wie sinnvoll ist das? | SWR Aktuell | SWR
Wohl nicht sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

Nach ca. 14 Tagen war ich heute auch mal wieder in der Stadt zum Einkauf. (Lahn-Dill-Kreis, 238 Einwohner je km2)

Im [großen] Edeka wurde von Security kontrolliert, nur mit Wagen, nur einzeln, und immer Abstand halten. Die Wagen zum mitnehmen standen alle in der ca. 6 Meter tiefen Schleuse (Außentür, 6 Meter geradeaus gehen, Innentür) auf der (linken) Seite, und wurden einzeln desinfiziert (Griff halbherzig eingesprüht, nichts abgewischt - wie es eigentlich sein soll). Quasi alle Kunden hatten Handschuhe an, nur eine Kundin auch eine Maske im Gesicht. Klopapier (max. 2 Packungen dürfte man mitnehmen) war um 9:30Uhr schon fast keins mehr da, Küchenrolle ging auch schon aus. Und die Dame die am einräumen war meinte, der Wagen mit Nachschub da im Gang wäre der letzte Rest mit Klopapier. Gegen 11Uhr dürften die Regale leer gewesen sein. Die Kassiererinnen saßen alle hinter großen Plexiglasscheiben, und im kompletten Eingangsbereich waren Striche auf dem Boden um Abstand zu halten. Beim  rausgehen musste man den Wagen dann draußen in die normalen "Häuschen"  auf dem Parkplatz stellen. 

Beim Lidl stand ein Security am Eingang und putzte jeden Wagen mit Küchenrolle am Griff ab, nachdem er kurz etwas drüber gesprüht hatte. Meiner laienhaften Meinung suboptimal, da Desinfektionsmittel normalerweise immer etwas einwirken muss. Rein kamen auch Personen ohne Wagen, und auch Grüppchen. Klopapier, Küchenrolle, Mehl große Teile der Aufschnitt-Kühlregale usw, hier war schon einiges nicht mehr vorhanden. Wir haben dann auch noch das letzte (abgepackte) Brot gekauft. Es war erst kurz vor 10Uhr. Auch hier alle Kassiererinnen hinter großen Scheiben. Die Kunden hier wieder quasi alle mit Handschuhen, aber jetzt schon deutlich mehr auch mit Maske im Gesicht. UNd auch wieder Klebestreifen im Eingangsbereich.

Aber: Am Ausgang stehen 5 Kassen, 2x2 in einem Durchgang, und rechts außen noch mal eine. Dazwischen jeweils eine (also insgesamt 2) große Regale mit Zigaretten usw. Man hätte also 3 Kassen öffnen können, und hätte zwischen jeder Kasse ein Regal als "Raumteiler" gehabt. Auch hier waren Striche am Boden, und Schilder von wegen 1,5 oder 2 Meter Abstand halten. Aber sie waren so geöffnet, dass die beiden Kassen zwischen zwei Regalen offen waren, man also in einem ca. 1,5 Meter breiten Gang mit 2 Schlangen stand. Das sorgte für so manchen Diskussionsbedarf unter einigen Kunden draußen auf dem Parkplatz.

Beim Aldi hing draußen ein Bündel große Plastikhandschuhe, so wie sie Tönungen für die Haare beiliegen. Desinfiziert wurde nix, Security gab es keine, und kontrolliert wurde daher auch nichts. Innen bis auf die Klebestreifen im Kassenbereich alles "normal". Außer dass die Kunden wieder alle Handschuhe (die meisten eigene), und auch wieder viele eine Maske trugen. Auch wieder Scheiben im Kassenbereich. Ach, Klopapier kannte man nur noch aus der Erinnerung, und Küchenrolle lagen noch 3 Packungen auf weiter Flur, nachdem ich meine 2 Packungen mitgenommen hatte.

3 ziemlich große Supermärkte bzw. Discounter, und nur in einem (dem ersten, morgens um ca. 9:30Uhr) gab es noch zumindest etwas Bobbespapier.

Den Vogel schoss aber der Obi ab. Und da hab ich mich dann auch aufgeregt. Die haben dort einen riesigen Eingangsbereich, rechts den Eingang durch eine Doppelschiebetür, dann gute 4 Meter Glasfront nach links, und dann eine Doppelschiebetür für den Ausgang. Perfekt also um die Kunden im Eingangsbereich und innen nach der Kassen getrennt voneinander rein- und rauszuschleusen.

Was machen die? Lassen den Ausgang zu, stellen so kleine Hütchen in der Mitte des Eingangs den Weg entlang auf, und lassen kommende und gehende Kunden eng nebeneinander bzw. aneinander vorbei durch den Eingang laufen. Die haben die Perfekte "Schleuse" dort, machen dann aber eine Seite zu, und lassen alle Kunden durch ein gut 15 Meter langes Nadelöhr aneinander vorbei laufen. 

Beim Metzger meinte die Mitarbeiterin noch es kämen kaum noch Kunden, und wo sonst 4-5 Mitarbeiter den Ansturm der ganzen Arbeiter/Angestellten in der Mittagszeit kaum bewältigen können, stand ich ganz alleine mit einer Mitarbeiterin im Laden, und wartete bei einem kleinen Plausch auf meine Frikadellenbrötchen. Beim Rückweg durch die Innenstadt war fast alles geschlossen. So dürfte es da das letzte mal vor ca. 75 Jahren ausgesehen haben...

Fazit: Es gibt in keinem einzigen "Bereich" ein einheitliches Vorgehen. Bei einem von 5 oder 6 Geschäften gab es Handschuhe, bei 2 wurden Einkaufswagen "etwas" desinfiziert, in einem Laden gab es einen abgesperrten und eingezeichneten Rundweg, damit man keinem anderen Kunden zu nah kommt, bei manchen stand auf Schildern 1,5 Meter Abstand halten, bei einem 2 Meter, bei einem anderen gar keine Meter (einfach nur "Abstand halten")...

Gut, jetzt ist das bei uns eine Kleinstadt (20k Einwohner), und die Anzahl der Infizierten noch relativ gering. Trotzdem denke ich sollte es schon lange einheitliche Regeln geben, und kein "Jeder Laden macht was er will".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Strassen desinfizieren - wie sinnvoll ist das? | SWR Aktuell | SWR
> Wohl nicht sehr sinnvoll.


Wie will man Maßnahmen beurteilen, ohne Infektionswege zu kennen. 
Es mögen hilflose Versuche sein, wenn man aber erst einmal erlebt hat,
wie sich Menschen ohne Kontakt zu anderen infizierten, sucht man nach
Lösungen. 

Jaja,. unsere "Experten" behaupten das aus der holen Hand:
_"Die deutschen Experten halten nichts davon. Denn: 
Das Virus wird  größtenteils durch Tröpfcheninfektion übertragen – also direkt von  Mensch zu Mensch."_

Woher wissen sie das? Mutig, ganz mutig. Dazu sollte man sagen, sie
vermuten das. Das ist etwas ganz anderes. China ist acht Wochen
weiter als wir. Warum machen die sowas wohl? Weil sie alle blöd sind,
nicht ich nicht?

Was sagt das RKI selber:
_" Eine Übertragung durch Schmierinfektion/Infektion durch kontaminierte  Oberflächen ist prinzipiell nicht ausgeschlossen. Welche Rolle sie  spielt, ist nicht bekannt. Es wurden häufig Infektionsketten  identifiziert, die am besten durch eine direkte Übertragung, z.B. durch  Tröpfchen, erklärbar waren. "_
RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - SARS-CoV-2 Steckbrief zur Coronavirus-Krankheit-2019 (COVID-19)

Wir haben vom RKI noch nicht einmal eine Bestätigung der  der von vielen
Forschern gefundenen beiden Varianten, L-Typ und S-Typ. Die sollen merklich
unterschiedloche Eigenschaften haben:
Wissenschaftler entdecken zwei Hauptuntertypen des neuartigen Coronavirus
On the origin and continuing evolution of SARS-CoV-2 | National Science Review | Oxford Academic

Lies Dur mal diesen Artikel durch. Ich weiß, ist keine wissenschaftliche Quelle,
 aber man kann es als Anfangsrecherche nutzen:
Inseln im Nordatlantik als Corona-Labors | Telepolis

...


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2020)

Weil wir ja auch alle den ganzen Tag in der Öffentlichkeit alles anfassen.
An Türklinken etc ja, aber die Strasse oä?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil wir ja auch alle den ganzen Tag in der Öffentlichkeit alles anfassen.
> An Türklinken etc ja, aber die Strasse oä?


És geht um Staub auf der Straße, der hochgeweht wird. Es iost der Ansatz, dass das Virus an Feinstaub andockt. Es geht nicht darum, dass Du an der Straße leckst. Wenn in meinem Altbau die Bewohner unter mir rauchen, dann riche ich das in meiner Wohnung. Und wenn ich es riechen kann, können auch lächerliche 20 Viren mit dem Rauch transportiert werden. Darum geht es.

Das schlimme ist: Wir wissen noch viel zu wenig


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2020)

Umweltmediziner zu Coronavirus - "Desinfektionsmittel fuer Normalbuerger im Grunde verzichtbar"


----------



## Godslayer666 (2. April 2020)

Man kann Regeln - von mir aus auch Bundes einheitlich - noch und nöcher aufstellen, wenn a) die Leute sich nicht daran halten und b) der Aufbau vieler Supermärkte es gar nicht hergibt. 
Zu a: Wie oft habe ich jetzt seit den Maßnahmen Leute beim einkaufen gesehen, die sich in den Gängen aneinander vorbei drängeln oder an der Kasse trotz Markierung den Abstand nicht einhalten.
Zu b: Die meisten Gänge in den Supermärkten dürften gerade mal 2 - 2 ein halb Meter breit sein und irgendwo kann man auch verstehen wenn die Leute nicht Stunden mit einkaufen verbringen wollen, weil gerade wieder jemand meint bei irgendwelchen Produkten erst ein mal umfangreiche Vergleiche jeglicher Art durchführen muss und sie sich deshalb vorbei drängeln und eben nicht warten bis derjenige mit seinen Produktstudien fertig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist: Wir wissen noch viel zu wenig


Hmm, warum behauptest du das mit dem Feinstaub dann die ganze Zeit?
Dann glaubst du mal der chinesischen Regierung und dann mal wieder nicht.
Gerade halt so, wie es dir in den Kram passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, warum behauptest du das mit dem Feinstaub dann die ganze Zeit?
> Dann glaubst du mal der chinesischen Regierung und dann mal wieder nicht.
> Gerade halt so, wie es dir in den Kram passt.


Weil man es nicht ausschließen kann und es plausibel klingt.
Solange ich zu wenig weiß, bin ich gerne auf der sicheren
Seite. Ich sage immer explizit dazu, dass es erste Vermutungen
sind.

Der Vorteil ist doch, dass wir so unsere Quellen austauschen
können. Das geht schneller, als wenn jeder von uns alles
alleine heraus sucht.


----------



## Slezer (2. April 2020)

So lange DU also unwissend bist kann es also sein das du alle 5min eine andere Meinung bist??
Was sollen das?

Ein sehr guter Beitrag wie ich finde:

YouTube


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stimmt, mit einem MLPDler würde ich auch keine produktive Diskussion erwarten. Aber genau sowas ist mir in Foren noch nie begegnet, sondern das genaue Gegenteil: Leute, die einzelne Elemente aus der kommunistischen/sozialistischen Idee für gut und unabhängig vom Rest für umsetzungswürdig halten. Ob das stimmt, sei dahingestellt, aber eben genau darüber müsste man zwecks Weiterentwicklung auch unserer Lebensumstände diskutieren: Was ist ggf. doch gut daran und kann man es übernehmen?
> Aber sobald so etwas kommt, fällt die Stalin-Keule "das ist Kommnuismus! Böse! Diktatur! Braucht man sich nur UdSSR/DDR/NK/... angucken." "gehe ich mal davon aus dass die nordkoreanische Lösung wohl goutiert wird" "haben ja ihn China gesehen"



Der Hinweis auf Nordkorea und China kam von mir nur nachdem dargelegt worden war, dass Lenin eine Geheimpolizei zur Durchsetzung des Kommunismus als notwendig erachtete, wir aber in einem kommunistischen System besser mit dem Virus umgegangen wären.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hauptsache du hast verstanden, dass die Probleme  die die Staaten mit Fantasiegeld mildern, Schäden sind die Fantasiegeld  erst erzeugt hat. Und genau genommen mildert Geld auch gar nichts. Oder  wird jemand mit Geld beatmet? Kann Geld essen oder trinken? Mit Geld  kochen?
> 
> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich sprach von Geld und seiner  unlogischen Funktion, ich sprach von der deswegen erzeugten Auswirkung,  immer mehr Müll produzieren und konsumieren zu müssen, damit dieses von  Grund auf fehlerhafte System überhaupt funktionieren kann - und nicht  davon irgendwo irgendwas Wichtiges nicht mehr herzustellen/herstellen zu  können.
> 
> ...



Falsch, das eigentliche Problem ist der Mensch. Wir sind einfach gar nicht in der Lage uns außerhalb einer kleinen Gruppe sozial zu verhalten. Selbst wenn ich die vorhandenen Ressourcen völlig gerecht verteile, kippt das System wenn man das Bevölkerungswachstum nicht ebenso kontrolliert. Und da sprichst Du dann nicht über Geld, sondern Religion, sozialen Konventionen usw. 

Sorry, nach meiner Zeit in der Entwicklungshilfe bin ich leider für viele Regionen auf der Erde desillusioniert. Verschenke ich dort Essen, hören die Bauern auf zu arbeiten, die Felder werden nicht gepflegt, Boden vertrocknet und der fruchtbare Mutterboden wird mit der Zeit vom Wind abgetragen und fruchtbare Fläche verwandelt sich in Halbwüste. Oder Brunnen bohren. Du kannst die Wasserversorgung verbessern, dann gibt es weniger Tote, mehr Fläche wird bearbeitet, mehr Menschen werden geboren, mehr Wasser wird gebraucht und am Ende ist das Wasser wieder knapp.  Geld reduziert imho eher den Ressourcenverbrauch.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Hinweis auf Nordkorea und China kam von mir nur nachdem dargelegt worden war, dass Lenin eine Geheimpolizei zur Durchsetzung des Kommunismus als notwendig erachtete, wir aber in einem kommunistischen System besser mit dem Virus umgegangen wären.



Das Problem ist aber hausgemacht.
Würde es die ganzen Strukturen in China nicht geben, wo man Fledermäuse und Co. öffentlich verkauft, ohne jede Art der Hygiene, würde es die ganzen Probleme nicht geben.
Wann begreifen die Chinesen das endlich mal?


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2020)

Natürlich, da muss sich etwas ändern.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> És geht um Staub auf der Straße, der hochgeweht wird. Es iost der Ansatz, dass das Virus an Feinstaub andockt. Es geht nicht darum, dass Du an der Straße leckst. Wenn in meinem Altbau die Bewohner unter mir rauchen, dann riche ich das in meiner Wohnung. Und wenn ich es riechen kann, können auch lächerliche 20 Viren mit dem Rauch transportiert werden. Darum geht es.
> 
> Das schlimme ist: Wir wissen noch viel zu wenig



Anscheinend weiß man das mit dem Staub usw noch gar nicht so lange.


Milliarden von Viren fallen jeden Tag aus dem Himmel auf einen Quadratmeter | Telepolis


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Milliarden von Viren fallen jeden Tag aus dem Himmel auf einen Quadratmeter | Telepolis


Gut das da bisher noch keine gefährlichen Viren mit bei waren.


----------



## Duvar (2. April 2020)

Weiß nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde, der Prof hier meint, dass man sich nicht unbedingt ansteckt von Türklinken etc, es sei denn einer hat frisch in die Hand gehustet und öffnet die Tür und wenn unmittelbar jmd anderes die Türklinke anfasst, kann es zur Infektion kommen.
Jedoch hat er auch Abstriche von nem Haus mit Coronaverseuchten Menschen genommen und selbst an den Türklinken dort, hat man keine Viren gefunden, die einen anstecken usw usf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP7La2bkOMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2020)

Und woanders konnte man lesen, dass das Virus auf diversen Oberflächen Stunden bis sogar Tage überlebt.


----------



## EyRaptor (2. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und woanders konnte man lesen, dass das Virus auf diversen Oberflächen Stunden bis sogar Tage überlebt.



Von Virus überlebt bis Virus ist noch ansteckend ist es eben auch noch ein Unterschied.

Aber ja  trifft es gut.
Wäre schön wenn die Forscher das zweifelsfrei klarstellen könnten.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Von Virus überlebt bis Virus ist noch ansteckend ist es eben auch noch ein Unterschied.



Liegt halt auch an der Menge.
Wenn jemand eine geringe Viruslast, macht das nicht mal was aus, wenn er dich anhustest.
Hat aber einer eine hohe Viruslast, kann eben schon das ausreichend sein, was er auf einer Türklinke hinterlässt.


----------



## Redrudi (2. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Anscheinend weiß man das mit dem Staub usw noch gar nicht so lange.
> 
> 
> Milliarden von Viren fallen jeden Tag aus dem Himmel auf einen Quadratmeter | Telepolis



OMG,Ab heute mache ich es nur noch wie PanTau...ohne Schirm gehe ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus.


----------



## JePe (2. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist Feinstaub Schuld an den vielen Todesfaellen in Italien? - quarks.de



Aber, aber. Feinstaub ist schlimmstenfalls harmlos, bestenfalls sogar gut. Warum sonst sollte er _Fein_staub heissen? Dieter Koehler hat das ganz genau durchgerechnet und sein O.K. gegeben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. April 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> OMG,Ab heute mache ich es nur noch wie PanTau...ohne Schirm gehe ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus.



Kann jeder halten wie er will...


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das jetzige Geld ist aktuell eher hilfreich imho,  der Staat kann es aus dem Nichts erschaffen und so die Schäden mildern. Dieses mal ist es ja (noch) keine Bankenkrise sondern ein Notfall in der realen Welt. Und sie zeigt genau das Gegenteil von dem was Du sagst, sie zeigt wie wichtig es ist, dass man viele Dinge im eigenen Land herstellen kann und ausreichende Kapazitäten vorhält. Es zeigt auch, dass es wichtig ist eine flexible Produktion zu haben. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Krise die Globalisierung in kleinen Teilen zurück drehen wird und man wahrscheinlich durch Einfuhrzölle für viele Produkte eine lokale Produktion zur Deckung der Grundversorgung sichern wird.


Man kann die Schäden mit gedrucktem Geld nicht mindern. Man mindert nur kurzfristig das Leiden, ähnlich einer Morphiumgabe, schafft neue stärkere Leiden, welche expandieren , statt eine Genesung zu ermöglichen und bewirkt am Ende einen deutlich massiveren Kollaps 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (2. April 2020)

*Heute Vormittag Pressekonferenz mit öst. Gesundheitsminister und Virologieexperten im ORF.*
Man hat dabei auch die bisher ausgeforschten/nachgezeichneten Ansteckungsketten bzw. Cluster
präsentiert.

*Beispiel Ischgl:* 
Erste Infektionen sind wohl schon im Januar aufgetreten.
Auch konnten Schweitzer, Italiener und zwei Studenten aus Bologna als einige der Quellen (aus dem Ausland) nachgewiesen
werden. Verbreitet hat sich das Virus dann Primär in Bars, Diskotheken und dem einen oder anderen Gasthaus, 
nicht aber auf Skipisten. Abreisende Gäste haben es dann in die Heimat "mitgenommen".

Der Kellner aus dem Kitzloch war übrigens auch nicht der erste Erkrankte, sondern der erste mit starken Symptomen,
weshalb er als einziger einen Arzt aufsuchen musste. Das landete dann so in den Medien und der Typ ist seitdem der "Buh-Mann".

*Beispiel Wien:*
Eine Italienerin zB. hat das Virus bereits im Januar (!) nach Wien eingeschleppt.

Die Beispiele sollen natürlich weder die späte und anfänglich teils absurde Handlungsweise der öst. bzw. Tiroler Behörden relativieren,
noch einzelne Menschen beschuldigen, sondern aufzeigen, dass das Virus wohl schon zum oder vorm Jahreswechsel in Europa "unterwegs" war.

Weitere Zahlen: Etwa 3,5% Prozent der Österreicher haben sich im Ausland (v.a. DE/ITA) angesteckt, der Rest dann innerhalb des Landes.

Die Pressekonferenz war außerdem die Erste mit harten Fakten von Seiten der Experten & Virologen selbst. 
Bisher haben ja ausschließlich die Politiker und Behörden Tatsachen und Maßnahmen verkündet. 
Kann man also in Zukunft bitte öfter so bringen.


----------



## Slezer (2. April 2020)

Jeder Coronatoter ist ein toter der mit/wegen Corona gestorben ist. So zählt man doch nicht


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Man kann Regeln - von mir aus auch Bundes einheitlich - noch und nöcher aufstellen, wenn a) die Leute sich nicht daran halten und b) der Aufbau vieler Supermärkte es gar nicht hergibt.
> Zu a: Wie oft habe ich jetzt seit den Maßnahmen Leute beim einkaufen gesehen, die sich in den Gängen aneinander vorbei drängeln oder an der Kasse trotz Markierung den Abstand nicht einhalten.
> Zu b: Die meisten Gänge in den Supermärkten dürften gerade mal 2 - 2 ein halb Meter breit sein und irgendwo kann man auch verstehen wenn die Leute nicht Stunden mit einkaufen verbringen wollen, weil gerade wieder jemand meint bei irgendwelchen Produkten erst ein mal umfangreiche Vergleiche jeglicher Art durchführen muss und sie sich deshalb vorbei drängeln und eben nicht warten bis derjenige mit seinen Produktstudien fertig ist.



Schnell vorbeigehen ist aber kein Problem. Die Gefahr ist, dass jemand in der Schlange hustet.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (2. April 2020)

*"America First..."*

_Frankreich: USA kaufen Schutzmasken in China auf
Französische Politiker werfen den USA vor, für Frankreich bestimmte Lieferungen von Schutzmasken in China aufzukaufen. Renaud Muselier, Präsident der Region Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, sagte dem Fernsehsender BFMTV am Donnerstag, dass für Frankreich bestimmte Maskenlieferungen von einem anderen Land auf dem Rollfeld chinesischer Flughäfen gekauft worden seien.

Auf Nachfrage bestätigte Muselier, dass es sich dabei um die USA gehandelt habe. Seinen Angaben zufolge wurde der dreifache Preis für die Sendung bezahlt, die Masken seien nun weg. Frankreich hatte zuletzt eine Milliarde Masken bestellt – unter anderem aus China.

Auch der Regionalpräsident der schwer von der Coronavirus-Pandemie getroffenen Region Grand Est, Jean Rottner, erhob Vorwürfe gegen die USA. "Es ist wahr, dass die Amerikaner auf dem Rollfeld ankommen, das Geld herausnehmen und drei- oder viermal mehr für die Bestellungen bezahlen", sagte Rottner am Mittwochabend dem Radiosender RTL. Er sprach von einem täglichen Kampf. Eine Arbeitsgruppe seiner Region bemühe sich gemeinsam mit Geldgebern darum, "diese Märkte zu gewinnen", sagte Rottner._
(Quelle: derstandard.at)

Sympatisch wie immer, die netten Nachbarn aus der kaputten Kolonie...


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber hausgemacht.
> Würde es die ganzen Strukturen in China nicht geben, wo man Fledermäuse und Co. öffentlich verkauft, ohne jede Art der Hygiene, würde es die ganzen Probleme nicht geben.
> Wann begreifen die Chinesen das endlich mal?


Die Massentierhaltung ist ebenso eine Brutstätte für Keime und fördert durch exzessiven Antibiotikamissbrauch zusätzlich massiv Resistenzen. Mit dem Finger auf andere Kulturen zu deuten erachte ich hier nicht als zielführend. Die spanische Grippe fand ihren Ursprung auch in einer US amerikanischen Geflügelzucht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (2. April 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Massentierhaltung ist ebenso eine Brutstätte für Keime und fördert durch exzessiven Antibiotikamissbrauch zusätzlich massiv Resistenzen. Mit dem Finger auf andere Kulturen zu deuten erachte ich hier nicht als zielführend. Die spanische Grippe fand ihren Ursprung auch in einer US amerikanischen Geflügelzucht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk




Habt ihr die BSE Vorfälle vergessen? 

Hauptsache Threshold hat einen Schuldigen ausgemacht. Es sind diese "Strukturen".


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nach ca. 14 Tagen war ich heute auch mal wieder in der Stadt zum Einkauf.
> 
> Im [großen] Edeka wurde von Security kontrolliert, nur mit Wagen, nur einzeln, und immer Abstand halten. Die Wagen zum mitnehmen standen alle in der ca. 6 Meter tiefen Schleuse (Außentür, 6 Meter geradeaus gehen, Innentür) auf der (linken) Seite, und wurden einzeln desinfiziert (Griff halbherzig eingesprüht, nichts abgewischt - wie es eigentlich sein soll). Quasi alle Kunden hatten Handschuhe an, nur eine Kundin auch eine Maske im Gesicht.



Wie lustig die Welt und die Wahrnehmung des einzelnen sein kann. Ich war gestern Mittag im Edeka in Düsseldorf und exakt ein Mensch trug Handschuhe und Maske, eine Verkäuferin Maske und das war's. Der Rest des Publikums und der Angestellten verhielt sich normal. Mir inklusive. Auch ich musste einen Wagen nehmen, obwohl ich nur eine Dose Rockstar Energy und eine Packung Kaugummi wollte, was beides an, oder neben der Kasse im Kühler zu finden ist. Ich meinte dass es mir gerade so noch möglich sei auch ohne Wagen Abstand zu halten, aber das war denen wurscht. Die Wagen die man genötigt wird zu nutzen, würden übrigens nicht desinfiziert und standen ganz normal draußen auf dem Parkplatz.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (2. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass es mir gerade so noch möglich sei auch ohne Wagen Abstand zu halten, aber das war denen wurscht. Die Wagen die man genötigt wird zu nutzen, würden übrigens nicht desinfiziert und standen ganz normal draußen auf dem Parkplatz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Dass du die Ware je nach Aufenthalt im Laden für 15 Minuten oder mehr in den Händen hältst, möglicherweise dann doch wieder abstellst, dürfte für die Angestellten von mehr Bedeutung sein oder? Als ob das denen darum geht, dass du gesund aus dem Laden kommst, die müssen sich auch schützen.

Muss man sich gedanklich nur mal reinversetzen, kostet nicht viel Mühe, ist aber dann auch nicht so "lustig".


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2020)

Ja klar, deshalb wird auch nichts desinfiziert dort und deshalb tragen sie weder Handschuhe noch Masken. Weil sie solche Angst haben... Lern erstmal Situationen zu überblicken bevor du andere versuchst zu belehren.

Und warum sollte ich waren erst ewig festhalten und dann doch nicht kaufen? Ich weiß nicht wie du es so hältst, aber ich nehme nur aus dem Regal was ich auch mitnehmen will.

Edit weil ich abnehmen muss dass du auch das nicht vernünftig erfasst hast:
Nicht die Gefahr ist lustig und auch nicht das Thema an sich, sondern wie unterschiedlich es zur selben Zeit im selben Land ablaufen und wahrgenommen werden kann.


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (2. April 2020)

Ist doch OK, deswegen ist es für dich eben auch so lustig, weil du gelernt hast die Situation zu überblicken.


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2020)

Bei den Einkaufswagen geht darum, die Anzahl gleichzeitig im Laden befindlicher Personen kontrollieren zu können, weshalb die Wagen eigentlich reduziert vorhanden sein sollten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Massentierhaltung ist ebenso eine Brutstätte für Keime und fördert durch exzessiven Antibiotikamissbrauch zusätzlich massiv Resistenzen. Mit dem Finger auf andere Kulturen zu deuten erachte ich hier nicht als zielführend. Die spanische Grippe fand ihren Ursprung auch in einer US amerikanischen Geflügelzucht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass die westlichen Industrieländer besser sind?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Habt ihr die BSE Vorfälle vergessen?
> 
> Hauptsache Threshold hat einen Schuldigen ausgemacht. Es sind diese "Strukturen".



Ja, Strukturen. Deswegen erwähne ich das ja.
Massentierhaltung ist doch auch ein Problem. Sage ích seit Jahren.
Aktuell ist es aber eben China.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Sympatisch wie immer, die netten Nachbarn aus der kaputten Kolonie...


Und noch netter sind unsere lieben Freunde in China, immer fair und  vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Strukturen. Deswegen erwähne ich das ja.
> Massentierhaltung ist doch auch ein Problem. Sage ích seit Jahren.
> Aktuell ist es aber eben China.


Es zeichnet sich doch zunehmend ab, das es von einem Wildtier auf einem der Märkte verbreitet hat. So handeln wir seit tausenden von Jahren Waren, Tiere usw. auf der gesamten Welt, noch bevor Geld als solches erfunden wurde. Von welchen Strukturen sprichst du also? Sowas hätte zu jeder Zeit in den letzten 4000 Jahren auftreten können, nur nicht so rasch verbreiten. Aber die Strukturen die das offensichtlich hervorrufen interessieren mich um so mehr.


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Strukturen. Deswegen erwähne ich das ja.
> Massentierhaltung ist doch auch ein Problem. Sage ích seit Jahren.
> Aktuell ist es aber eben China.



Wobei es schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ist, ob wir hier von Tieren reden die in der Evolutionsgeschichte schon lange in direktem Kontakt mit dem Menschen leben, oder exotischen Wildtieren. Vor allem weil man ja sogar wusste, dass Fledermäuse Viren haben, die potentiell überspringen können. Das ist kein Plädoyer für die Massentierhaltung und den Konsum tierischer Produkte an sich, aber man darf den Unterschied im Risiko nicht vergessen.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei es schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ist, ob wir hier von Tieren reden die in der Evolutionsgeschichte schon lange in direktem Kontakt mit dem Menschen leben, oder exotischen Wildtieren... aber man darf den Unterschied im Risiko nicht vergessen.



Der Witz ist, das waren am Anfang alles exotische Wildtiere und mir ist auch niemand bekannt der in engem Kontakt zu einem Seelachs gelebt hat, bevor er ihn gegessen hat.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Sympatisch wie immer, die netten Nachbarn aus der kaputten Kolonie...


Meine Sicht auf solche Vorgänge (und da werden sicherlich andere anders Argumentieren, deswegen hier kein Anspruch auf die absolute Wahrheit): 
Das ist nun mal die Aufgabe einer Regierung. Wenn es um das sprichwörtliche Überleben geht, hüpft Darwin aus der Tasche.

Wenn ich bspw. vor die Wahl gestellt werden würde, ob ich meinem Kind eine (potentiell) lebensrettende Maske für den dreifachen Preis kaufen möchte, die jedoch eigentlich für jemand anderes bestimmt gewesen wäre, dann würde ich mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (99,999995%) kaufen.

Ob das moralisch einwandfrei ist, ist schwierig zu bewerten, denn moralisch bin ich an erster Stelle meiner Familie verpflichtet.
Womöglich hätte der Nächste nicht mal irgendetwas gezahlt, sondern die Maske einfach gestohlen (siehe hier).

Ähnlich sehe ich es auch auf staatlicher Ebene. In Katastrophenzeiten hat der Staat per se alles zu unternehmen, um die Bevölkerung zu (be-)schützen. Wie er das macht, ist erst einmal egal. Schafft er es über Verhandlungen und Kooperationen mit anderen, dann ist das ganz wunderbar! Funktioniert dieser Weg jedoch unzureichend/nicht und/oder die eigene Bevölkerung ist deutlich stärker als die in anderen Ländern betroffen, dann soll er gefälligst die Ellenbogen ausfahren. Das tun die USA hier eben.  
Der Staat/eine Regierung besitzt nun mal (ähnlich Eltern) eine Führsorgepflicht. 
Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Masken direkt nach New York gehen.


----------



## Rizzard (2. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie lustig die Welt und die Wahrnehmung des einzelnen sein kann. Ich war gestern Mittag im Edeka in Düsseldorf und exakt ein Mensch trug Handschuhe und Maske, eine Verkäuferin Maske und das war's. Der Rest des Publikums und der Angestellten verhielt sich normal. Mir inklusive. Auch ich musste einen Wagen nehmen, obwohl ich nur eine Dose Rockstar Energy und eine Packung Kaugummi wollte, was beides an, oder neben der Kasse im Kühler zu finden ist. Ich meinte dass es mir gerade so noch möglich sei auch ohne Wagen Abstand zu halten, aber das war denen wurscht. Die Wagen die man genötigt wird zu nutzen, würden übrigens nicht desinfiziert und standen ganz normal draußen auf dem Parkplatz.


Genau so ist es bei uns im Ort (ca 4000 Einwohner) auch. Im Edeka, ganz selten sehe ich mal einen der Handschuhe trägt (abgesehen von den Kassierern), und einen Mundschutz hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Die Wagen welche jetzt Pflicht sind, werde imo nicht geputzt/desinfiziert. Da heißt es Einkaufen, nicht ins Gesicht fassen, und zuhause die Hände waschen. Wird schon schief gehen.^^


----------



## -Shorty- (2. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Masken direkt nach New York gehen.



Sicherlich, der Trump besitzt in NY ja Grundstücke... 

Glaubst du wirklich, das diese Preise gezahlt werden, um einen Bruchteil der Bevölkerung auszustatten oder evtl. Regierung und Wirtschaftsvertreter zu schützen.

Ich meine, der hat doch Allen die 1200$ gezahlt, also hätten sich ja alle Masken bestellen können.

Ich warte nur auf so eine Äußerung seitens der amerikanischen Regierung.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es zeichnet sich doch zunehmend ab, das es von einem Wildtier auf einem der Märkte verbreitet hat. So handeln wir seit tausenden von Jahren Waren, Tiere usw. auf der gesamten Welt, noch bevor Geld als solches erfunden wurde. Von welchen Strukturen sprichst du also? Sowas hätte zu jeder Zeit in den letzten 4000 Jahren auftreten können, nur nicht so rasch verbreiten. Aber die Strukturen die das offensichtlich hervorrufen interessieren mich um so mehr.



Gab es solche Verbreitungen von Viren schon immer?
Die Probleme mit Schweinegrippe, BSE und Co. kamen ja erst mit der industriellen Landwirtschaft auf.
Und in China ist das doch nicht anders. 
Deswegen müssen solche Strukturen eben wieder verändert werden. Hin zur Nachhaltigkeit. Weg vom Profit denken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gab es solche Verbreitungen von Viren schon immer?
> Die Probleme mit Schweinegrippe, BSE und Co. kamen ja erst mit der industriellen Landwirtschaft auf.


Nein, es kam mit Haltung von Nutz- und Haustieren. Darum sank mit dem Neolithikum die Lebenserwartung drastisch.


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, es kam mit Haltung von Nutz- und Haustieren. Darum sank mit dem Neolithikum die Lebenserwartung drastisch.



Wobei da die Änderung der Lebensweise auch eine Rolle spielt. Denn durch die Sesshaftigkeit wuchsen die sozialen Gruppen und es kam zu mehr sozialen Kontakten als zwischen den nomadischen Kleingruppen. Durch deren unregelmäßige Kontakte mit anderen Gruppen und auch die geringere Bevölkerungsdichte, haben Infektion und Krankheiten vorher oft nur eine Kleingruppe erwischt, während in der sesshaften Gesellschaft sich eine Krankheit von Siedlung zu Siedlung zog.


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2020)

Rinder-TBC, Kuhpocken, Rotlauf, MKS und viele andere neckische Krankheiten.

PS: https://www.rundschau.info/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Lothar-Goetz-Tbc.jpg
Ich kann mich düster daran erinnern, dass vor ein paar Jahrzehnten noch so ein Schild in irgendeiner Ecke bei meinen Großeltern rumlag.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gab es solche Verbreitungen von Viren schon immer?



Sicher, die gab es schon immer,
auch jetzt,
siehe Influenza. 

Das Problem ist jetzt nur,
dass extreme Menschenmassen zusammen mit Tieren hocken,

dann mutieren Viren halt,

welche auch überleben möchten


----------



## JePe (2. April 2020)

_Um die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus moeglichst einzudaemmen, hat der russische Praesident Wladimir Putin die urspruenglich arbeitsfreie Woche fuer die Bevoelkerung bis zum 30. April verlaengert. Der April gilt damit als bezahlter Urlaubsmonat._ (Quelle)

Au weia. Das letzte Mal, als Russen im grossen Stil Urlaub gemacht haben, wurde die Krim annektiert. Who´s next?


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass extreme Menschenmassen zusammen mit Tieren hocken, dann mutieren Viren halt, welche auch überleben möchten


Wirklich problematisch ist "eigentlich" nicht irgendein Virus an sich, oder wie er von einem Tier auf einen Menschen überspringt, sondern "das Danach". Aufgrund der Globalisierung sind die Auswirkung richtig schlimm, und quasi exponentiell schlimmer, je länger die Zeit bis zum Ausbruch einer Krankheit ist. In 10-14 Tagen hat man ja quasi jede ansteckende Krankheit einmal um die Erde verteilt.

Wie schon weiter vorne gesagt, wir haben bei diesem Covid19 ja noch Glück gehabt. Er hätte auch deutlich ansteckender und tödlicher sein können, dann hätten wir heute schon dutzende oder hunderte von Millionen Toten weltweit zu beklagen...


Vom finanziellen/wirtschaftlichen Schaden ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Xaphyr (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3z0gnXgK8Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann mich dem nur vorbehaltlos anschliessen.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. April 2020)

Plötzlich ändert das Robert-Koch-Institut seine Einschätzung zum Mundschutz - WELT


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2020)

Hat es das? Man hat gesagt, das Tragen einer Maske schützt einen selber nicht vor der Ansteckung durch einen Infizierten. Jetzt hat man es ergänzt, dass man als unbewusst Infizierter durch das Tragen der Maske das Risiko für andere senkt. So gesehen trägt man damit nur der nun etablierten Erkenntnis Rechnung, dass es wohl einen nicht kleinen Anteil von Infizierten ohne Symptome gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2020)

Man hätte auch einfach eine Pflicht zum bedecken von Mund und Nase einführen können.
Dann hätte man sich zur Not nen Handtuch umwickeln können.


----------



## Slezer (2. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Plötzlich ändert das Robert-Koch-Institut seine Einschätzung zum Mundschutz - WELT


Anthony Fauci: Trumps Corona-Experte erhaelt Modrdrohungen | GMX


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hat es das? Man hat gesagt, das Tragen einer Maske schützt einen selber nicht vor der Ansteckung durch einen Infizierten.



Das hat man schon von Anfang an gesagt und das ist bis heute und auch in Zukunft völlig richtig.

Das Problem daran ist, dass hierzulande ein "Schützt mich nicht" automatisch zu einem "bringt nix" wird weil die westliche Welt traditionell egoistisch denkt.
Dass es der Gemeinschaft hilft wenn jeder Masken trägt da man als potentieller Überträger für andere viel ungefährlicher wird und das im Endeffekt dann auch jedem Einzelnen zu Gute kommt da es das Gesamtrisiko für alle senkt ist den Leuten hier zu kompliziert. Im asiatischen Raum ist das völlig selbstverständlich, da trägt jeder ne Maske in der Öffentlichkeit der Schnupfen hat obwohl es ihm garantiert dann nichts mehr bringt. Aber wenns JEDER macht hat auch JEDER was davon. Wenn JEDER eine solche Maske tragen würde würden die nämlich sehr wohl effektiv vor Corona Schützen, denn dass ein Infizierter durch seine Maske eine andere Person durch deren Maske infiziert ist nahezu ausgeschlossen. 
Was diese Ideologie angeht sind die Asiaten uns Meilen voraus.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. April 2020)

Das ist aber ein generelles Problem in Deutschland. Grundsätzlich wird im Wartezimmer erstmal das Hirn abgegeben und statt seine eigene Meinung zu bilden oder zu erweitern, werden die Medien als Meinungmache wahrgenommen.
Deswegen sind die Leute dann auch irritiert von solchen "News". Selbst mal das Hirn einschalten und gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen und dazu noch eine Prise weniger Neid wären schonmal die halbe Miete.
Klopapier ist doch ein wunderbares Beispiel, erst seit das so knapp ist und man sich mal das "warum" bewusst macht, wird einem doch erst bewusst wie viele A-Löcher es gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Klopapier ist doch ein wunderbares Beispiel, erst seit das so knapp ist, wird einem doch erst bewusst wie viele A-Löcher es gibt.



Andersrum, es ist ja nur deswegen knapp WEIL es so viele A-Löcher gibt. 

Aber du hast schon Recht. Grade in Krisenzeiten zeigt sich vielerorts der wahre Charakter sowohl der Gesellschaft als auch vieler Individuen. Leider gibts von den Egoisten nach meiner persönlichen Wahrnehmung viel zu viele. Da gibts Umbrüche auf der Arbeit um den Betrieb aufrechterhalten zu können was am Ende die Arbeitsplätze der ganzen Belegschaft sichern könnte und dann haste die eine Gruppe die sagt "ich mache alles was dem Laden hilft, wenn das jeder macht kommen wir sicher durch" und andere Ochsen die aus der Situation nur den maximalen persönlichen Nutzen ziehen wollen auch wenns zusätzliche unnötige Kosten verursacht.

Es ist ja auch schön, dass man spätestens jetzt weiß, wer zu welcher Gruppe gehört - aber wenn wir aufgrund letzterer Schwachköppe den laden zusperren müssen hat das auch keinem geholfen.

Auch privat... da haste Leute gesehen die anderen im Laden die Dosensuppe vom Band klauen und ihren Nachbarn verhauen würden für ne Rolle Klopapier.
Und meine Oma sitzt mit fast 90 Jahren im Esszimmer, hat ihre uralte Nähmaschine rausgekramt und näht Masken für all ihre noch lebenden Bekannten weil "man halt macht was man kann wenns nötig ist".


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Anthony Fauci: Trumps Corona-Experte erhaelt Modrdrohungen | GMX



Es ist tatsächlich zum Schreien. Da wird tatsächlich der Überbringer der schlechten Botschaft angegangen ...

Hier noch einmal im Detail, wie sich das Ganze überhaupt erst entwickelt hat:
Corona, Donald Trump und Anthony Fauci: Wie politische Paranoia funktioniert - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hat man schon von Anfang an gesagt und das ist bis heute und auch in Zukunft völlig richtig.
> 
> Das Problem daran ist, dass hierzulande ein "Schützt mich nicht" automatisch zu einem "bringt nix" wird weil die westliche Welt traditionell egoistisch denkt.
> Dass es der Gemeinschaft hilft wenn jeder Masken trägt da man als potentieller Überträger für andere viel ungefährlicher wird und das im Endeffekt dann auch jedem Einzelnen zu Gute kommt da es das Gesamtrisiko für alle senkt ist den Leuten hier zu kompliziert. Im asiatischen Raum ist das völlig selbstverständlich, da trägt jeder ne Maske in der Öffentlichkeit der Schnupfen hat obwohl es ihm garantiert dann nichts mehr bringt. Aber wenns JEDER macht hat auch JEDER was davon. Wenn JEDER eine solche Maske tragen würde würden die nämlich sehr wohl effektiv vor Corona Schützen, denn dass ein Infizierter durch seine Maske eine andere Person durch deren Maske infiziert ist nahezu ausgeschlossen.
> Was diese Ideologie angeht sind die Asiaten uns Meilen voraus.



Das RKI hat aber seine Einschätzung nicht geändert. Man hat einen Aspekt dazu genommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich zum Schreien. Da wird tatsächlich der Überbringer der schlechten Botschaft angegangen ...



Daran erkennt man den geistigen Reifegrad desjenigen der das getan hat - vor vielen hundert Jahren in dunkleren zeitaltern hat man auch immer den Boten schlechter Nachrichten geköpft...


----------



## Xaphyr (2. April 2020)

... und die Eulenspiegel unserer Zeit werden nach wie vor nicht verstanden und als Narren abgetan! ^^


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z0gnXgK8Do



Im Fazit was viele Menschen (auch ich) schon lange gesagt/angekreidet haben. Man hätte von Anfang an strenger regulieren müssen. Lieber 30-60 Tage einen richtig harten Einschnitt/Lockdown/Shutdown, dafür aber das Virus extrem eingedämmt, statt wie aktuell eine "Larifari-Eindämmung", die dann aber vielleicht - was viele ja auch heute noch nicht verstanden haben - 9 bis 24 Monate andauern müsste.

Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, was soll denn bis Mitte oder Ende April passieren? Also bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die meisten Menschen denken dass der Alltag wieder ganz normal sein, und man sämtliche Einschränkungen aufgehoben haben wird.

Als dieser Spahn "damals" im TV meinte dass das alles schon nicht so schlimm werden kann, also bevor es offiziell die ersten 1000 Infizierten in Deutschland gab, hätte man sofort alles maximal einstellen, abriegeln, außer Betrieb setzen, und bis auf "Lebenserhaltung" auf ein Minimum runterfahren müssen.

Jetzt wieder an den Punkt zurück kommen, ich weiß nicht ob man das so "leicht" schaffen kann, wie Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim (maiLab) es suggeriert. Also sie malt das Szenario schon gravierend, aber es ist mMn noch sehr viel schwieriger jetzt wieder zu Phase 1 zurück zu kommen. Eben weil es (das Virus) jetzt ja schon so weit verteilt ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, was soll denn bis Mitte oder Ende April passieren? Also bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die meisten Menschen denken dass der Alltag wieder ganz normal sein, und man sämtliche Einschränkungen aufgehoben haben wird.



Ich würde tippen, dass die Schulen wieder öffnen. Die Unternehmen weiter machen und man wird den älteren Menschen sagen, dass sie lieber zu Hause bleiben sollten.


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

Die 1.000.000 sind mittlerweile gefallen.

Coronavirus Update (Live): 1,004,828 Cases and 51,583 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde tippen, dass die Schulen wieder öffnen. Die Unternehmen weiter machen und man wird den älteren Menschen sagen, dass sie lieber zu Hause bleiben sollten.


Dann wird es aber mit "flatten the curve" sowie Containment (Eindämmung) ganz bestimmt nichts werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann wird es aber mit "flatten the curve" sowie Containment (Eindämmung) ganz bestimmt nichts werden.



Wird auch nichts, aber man nimmt wohl weitere Tote in Kauf, um die Wirtschaft wieder anzuschieben.
Das Problem wird meiner Meinung nach aber die Versorgung im Krankenhaus sein. Morgen gibt es nicht plötzlich Tausende neue Atemgeräte.
Wer also wirklich versorgt werden muss, wird hoffen müssen, dass ein Atemgerät frei ist. 
Vermutlich hoffen alle auf wärmere Temperaturen. Soll ja nächste Woche losgehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, was soll denn bis Mitte oder Ende April passieren? Also bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die meisten Menschen denken dass der Alltag wieder ganz normal sein, und man sämtliche Einschränkungen aufgehoben haben wird.



Den Leuten ist in der breiten Masse nicht klar von welchen Ausmaßen und Zeiten wir hier reden. Die erste Welle wird locker bis Juli/August reichen und ihren Höhepunkt vielleicht Mai/Juni erreichen. Was wir aktuell sehen ist wenn nicht noch ein mittleres Wunder passiert Pillepalle.

Das problem ist aber du kannst die Wirtschaft nicht 6 Monate dichtmachen.

Eigentlich ists ziemlich egal ob wir jetzt 4 Wochen früher oder später aufmachen - man hat die Wahl zwischen einer massiv steigenden Infektionsrate oder einer massiv fallenden Wirtschaftsleistung. Beides wird Menschenleben kosten. Es wird schmerzhaft werden, egal wie sies anstellen.

Wenns wirklich so kommt dass am 20 April oder was die Schulen/Einrichtungen wieder aufgemacht werden wirds wieder einen massiven Anstieg der Infizierten und Toten geben (anders gibts den auch aber mit Öffnungen wirds steiler).


----------



## Tengri86 (2. April 2020)

medizinisches Personal  wird garantiert die körperlich+ seelische Belastung bis Juni net überstehen. 



------------
Tausende AErzte und Pfleger mit Coronavirus infiziert - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## Slezer (2. April 2020)

Wieso holt man dann die schwer kranken aus dem Ausland?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso holt man dann die schwer kranken aus dem Ausland?



Weil wir noch so weit am Anfang stehen dass die wieder raus sind bevor die Kapazitäten bei uns wirklich eng werden (Mai folgende).
So lange muss man Betten nicht ungenutzt lassen.

Und ganz von der Theorie abgesehen: Mann nennt es "Menschlichkeit". Ich weiß, schwieriges Konzept für manche.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso holt man dann die schwer kranken aus dem Ausland?



Weil man solidarisch ist?
Heute helfen wir den Freunden und morgen helfen die Freunde uns.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird auch nichts, aber man nimmt wohl weitere Tote in Kauf, um die Wirtschaft wieder anzuschieben.
> Das Problem wird meiner Meinung nach aber die Versorgung im Krankenhaus sein. Morgen gibt es nicht plötzlich Tausende neue Atemgeräte.
> Wer also wirklich versorgt werden muss, wird hoffen müssen, dass ein Atemgerät frei ist.
> Vermutlich hoffen alle auf wärmere Temperaturen. Soll ja nächste Woche losgehen.



Zumal das Personal auch nicht multiresistent ist und unter normalen Umständen schon Personalmangel herrscht...


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso holt man dann die schwer kranken aus dem Ausland?



Zu einen aus aus Menschlichkeit. Wer mit dem Konzept nichts anfangen kann, der begreift vielleicht den zweiten Aspekt:

Jene Nationen, aus denen wir jetzt ein paar Kranke übernehmen, sind schon viel weiter im Infektionsverlauf und es ist gut möglich, dass sie über den Gipfel der Kurve sind, wenn es bei uns richtig los geht. Und dann können sie ohne massiven Gesichtsverlust *uns* Hilfe nicht verweigern.
Und selbst wenn wir diese nicht brauchen sollten, haben wir mit der symbolischen Aufnahme von ein paar Kranken Sympathie gewonnen und eine gewisse politische Verbindlichkeit erzeugt.


----------



## Slezer (2. April 2020)

Und das Krankenhaus Personal noch mehr belastet


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Und das Krankenhaus Personal noch mehr belastet



Wo soll der Unterschied noch sein? Die arbeiten sowieso schon 12+ Stunden am Tag unter maximaler Belastung. Mehr als Vollgas geht nicht - völlig egal ob Deutsche oder Italiener im Bett liegen, und demnächst auch völlig egal ob 50, 500 oder 5000 Leute vor der Tür abgewiesen werden müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Und das Krankenhaus Personal noch mehr belastet



Bisher gibt es nur in wenigen deutschen Brennpunkt-Krankenhäusern eine Überlastung. Da kommen aber nicht die ausländischen Patienten hin.

Und, so böse es auch klingt: Bis bei uns bundesweit die Fäkalien am Vaporiseren sind, sind diese Intensivpatienten entweder bereits als geheilt entlassen oder verstorben, also eben keine Belastung. Ganz im Gegenteil, bis dahin hat das Personal  eines derzeit nicht überlasteten Krankenhauses viel über die Behandlung Betroffener gelernt, was es dann bei den "urdeutschen" Patienten anwenden kann, die dir so am Herzen liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2020)

_hört dochmal auf neues zu posten, während ich tippe!_



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht um den ausgeatmenten Rauch, an den Partikeln hafteten die Virus.



Verstehe. In dem Fall wären Raucher aber nicht besonders gefährdet, sondern besonders gefährlich. Ganz gewaltiger Unterschied.



> Ich such den Artikel nochmal. aber ich lese gerade so viel, ich weiß nicht mehr, wo das war. Es ging zuerst um die 40 RNA Variante, und in dem Artikel war ein Link zu anderen Ergebnisse des Instituts. Keine Ahnung, ob die seriös sind.



Absichtlich mangelnde Seriösität will ich aktuell niemanden vorwerfen, aber man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass alle bereits jetzt vorliegenden Ergebnisse nur sehr selektive Einzelbetrachtungen sind, weil so schnell niemand ein ganzes System analysiert und es an experimentellen Möglichkeiten quasi komplett mangelt. Für die Verbreitungsuntersuchungen heißt das ganz besonders: Man muss sorgfältig lesen, ob Spuren eines Virus nachgewiesen wurden oder infektiöse Viren. Ersteres kann ich schnell ermitteln, in dem ich Oberflächenproben genetisch analysiere. So erfahre ich viel über potentielle Verbreitungswege und kann einige komplett ausschließen. Aber ich kann nicht sagen, ob die vorgefundenen Virusreste noch gefährlich waren. Gerade bei Stäuben an der freien Luft ist das aber die wichtigste Frage, denn eigentlich sollte das Virus in Sonnenlicht nicht lange überleben und es muss auch erstmal intakt auf Partikel kommen. Raucher sind da tatsächlich Kandidaten und man sollte sich von ihren Ausscheidungen fern halten, aber z.B. Verkehrsstaub? Dessen Entstehung ist mit hohen Temperaturen verbunden, die Viren zuverlässig vernichten sollten. Danach rieselt er zum überwältigenden Teil zu Boden. Wenn jemand draufniest, werden die Partikel in aller Regel gebunden und sind kein Feinstaub mehr. Sie müssen also erst aufgewirbelt, dann eingeatmet werden, dabei mit Viren in Kontakt kommen, zusammen mit diesen wieder ausgeatmet werden und dann enteder direkt wieder eingeatmet werden (wenn das möglich ist, ist man aber vermutlich in einer Situation, in der direkte Tröpfcheninfektion gut möglich und viel gefährlicher ist) oder aber erneut zu Boden sinken, erneut aufgewirbelt und erneut eingeatmet werden und dabei die Viren wieder abgeben. Und das nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand an einem sonnigen Tag in weniger als 30 Minuten.

Also eine verdammt lange Kette von "wenns" auf dem Weg zu einer Infektion, zu der ein Nachweis von Virus-RNA gar nichts sagen kann.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke, für neue Patienten ist es egal, behandelt wird man nicht mehr.



Man wird woanders behandelt, das ist kein Problem. Du musst unterscheiden zwischen einer Klinik, die wegen den Corona-Belastungen schließt (böse) und einer Klinik die schließt, weil sie zum Corona-Infektionsort geworden ist (peinlich, sehr sehr peinlich). In diesem Fall ist die Ursache für das Problem keine andere als auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff oder in einem alten Heim und die Lösung die altbekannte, aber das hat alles nicht mit den Einlieferungen in Kliniken zu tun.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie will man Maßnahmen beurteilen, ohne Infektionswege zu kennen.
> Es mögen hilflose Versuche sein, wenn man aber erst einmal erlebt hat,
> wie sich Menschen ohne Kontakt zu anderen infizierten, sucht man nach
> Lösungen.



Genauso, wie man alles andere neue, noch nicht ausgeforschte beurteilt: Durch Abgleich mit bestehendem Wissen und Logik. Um auch Viren zuverlässig abzutöten versprüht man in geschlossenen Räumen normalerweise 35%ige Peroxid. Die 1-3% nicht manchen Oberflächenreinigern sind afaik bestenfalls bakteriozid, dienen oft sogar nur dazu das vergammeln des Zeugs zu verhindern. Draußen müsste man vermutlich noch höhere Konzentrationen nehmen, um die Wirkstoffkonzentration zu sichern. Es kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass niemand 50%iges Peroxid einfach so mit dem Wasserwerfer in der Gegend verteilt (jedenfalls nicht wenn er das Überleben von Menschen wahrscheinlicher machen will), umgegekehrt kann man recht gut abschätzen, dass viel niedrigere Konzentrationen nicht zuverlässig Viren abtöten. Das gilt auch für die meisten anderen Desinfektionsmittel: Wenn man sie so hoch konzentriert, dass irgendwo hinsprühen gegen Viren reicht, dann kann man sie nicht mehr einfach ohne Warnung auf der Straße versprühen, ohne dass man schwere Lungenschäden bei jedem riskiert, der eine Wolke einatmet. Während die händischen Maßnahmen z.B. in China also durchaus Wirkung gehabt haben könnten, zweifel ich das bei den spanischen Wasserwerfern sehr an. (Was die sonst bringen sollen, kann ich nur spekulieren. Für Leute-von-der-Straße fernhalten und Aktionismus-demonstrieren wurden die Teile konstruiert und das sind gerade aktuelle Themen. Gegen Feinstaub helfen sie auch.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber hausgemacht.
> Würde es die ganzen Strukturen in China nicht geben, wo man Fledermäuse und Co. öffentlich verkauft, ohne jede Art der Hygiene, würde es die ganzen Probleme nicht geben.
> Wann begreifen die Chinesen das endlich mal?



Gechlorte Fledermäuse mit strengen Hygienevorschriften würden die Sache auch nicht besser machen. Wie schon mit zahlreichen anderen Beispielen hier klargestellt wurde: Viren können von allen Arten auf den Menschen überspringen. Mit umso mehr Arten interagiert wird, desto größer wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit. Wenn du also das nächste mal Straußen- statt Schweinesteak bestellst machst du genau das Gleiche wie die Fledermaussuppenliebhaber. Zwar stimmt es, dass !alle! asiatischen Küchen eine deutlich größere Bandbreite von Tieren auf dem Speiseplan haben, aber umgekehrt haben wir in Europa z.B. sehr bunte Haustiermischungen.




Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Anscheinend weiß man das mit dem Staub usw noch gar nicht so lange.
> 
> 
> Milliarden von Viren fallen jeden Tag aus dem Himmel auf einen Quadratmeter | Telepolis



Telepolis-Panikmache hatten wir hier schon. Und wie dargelegt: Im Originalpaper wird nur eine einzige Quelle angegeben, die sich mit der Infektionsfähigkeit solcher Partikelreiter beschäftigt hat und da sah es ziemlich mau aus: Halbwärtszeit von 20 Minuten an sonnigen Tagen in den unteren Athmosphärenschichten, also quasi eine 0-Chance, dass etwas, dass aus großer Höhe herabrieselt, noch gefährlich ist.
Coronavirus: Jetzt gehts los




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Verbreitet hat sich das Virus dann Primär in Bars, Diskotheken und dem einen oder anderen Gasthaus,
> nicht aber auf Skipisten



Hah! Sag ich doch!




Cleriker schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich waren erst ewig festhalten und dann doch nicht kaufen?
> 
> Spam von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Wer sagt was von "nicht kaufen"? Wenn du Sachen aus dem Regel nimmst und während des weiteren Einkaufs in der Hand bis zur Kasse trägst ist die Gefahr einfach viel größer, dass der Kassierer was infektiöses übers Band ziehen muss, als wenn du die gleiche Ware im Wagen dahin schiebst und nur zweimal kurz berührst. Und umgekehrt entsteht durch die Mitnahme eines Wages derzeit kein Nachteil. Eine Wagenlänge Luft zwischen den Leuten ist ja gewünscht.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Genau so ist es bei uns im Ort (ca 4000 Einwohner) auch. Im Edeka, ganz selten sehe ich mal einen der Handschuhe trägt (abgesehen von den Kassierern), und einen Mundschutz hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> Die Wagen welche jetzt Pflicht sind, werde imo nicht geputzt/desinfiziert. Da heißt es Einkaufen, nicht ins Gesicht fassen, und zuhause die Hände waschen. Wird schon schief gehen.^^



Tip: Große Einkaufstasche mitnehmen und Quer über den Griff legen. Ich berühre während meiner Einkäufe grundsätzlich keine derartigen Flächen, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in der letzten Stunde jemand anderes in der Hand hatte (auch z.B. Griffe an Kühltheken/-schränken lassen sich mit etwas Geschick mit dem Ellenbogen bedienen. Notfalls nimmt man halt Ärmel oder ein anderes Objekt zur Hilfe) und selbst die Berührungen mit hoffentlich schon länger nicht mehr angefassten Dingen (also der Ware selbst) konzentriere ich auf eine Hand, während die andere nur Einkaufszettel und oben genannten, meinen Beutel berührt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hat man schon von Anfang an gesagt und das ist bis heute und auch in Zukunft völlig richtig.



Und genau da behaupten die Hetzer von Springer mit "Plötzlich ändert..." mal wieder das Gegenteil, um eine öffentliche Institution als weniger fähig als die eigenen Schmierfinken darzustellen.
Nur darum gehts - zum eigentlichen Thema sollte ja jeder, den es interessiert, seit Wochen hinreichend informiert sein. Das es nach 1,5 Monaten wieder hochkommt liegt nur daran, dass wir in 1-2 Wochen genug Masken zur Verfügung haben könnten, um tatsächlich auf diesem Wege die Ansteckungsgefahr zu reduzieren, aber neue Erkenntnisse hat da niemand. Nur kann sich jemand die Welt-Schlagzeile "Nichts neues, aber wir erklären mal, was wir vorher wegen mangelndem Blut&Spermagehalt nicht erzählt haben" vorstellen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Den Leuten ist in der breiten Masse nicht klar von welchen Ausmaßen und Zeiten wir hier reden. Die erste Welle wird locker bis Juli/August reichen und ihren Höhepunkt vielleicht Mai/Juni erreichen. Was wir aktuell sehen ist wenn nicht noch ein mittleres Wunder passiert Pillepalle.



Das ist etwas hochgesteckt. Das wären über zwei Monate von Beginn der großflächigen Epidemie/Ergreifen erster Maßnahmen bis zum Höhepunkt und noch einmal so viel bis zum Ende. In China war es ungefähr die Hälfte und selbst in Italien macht sich jetzt, 3 Wochen nach dem Durchgegriffen wurde, schon ein merkliche Abflachen bemerkbar. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob der Deutsche Weg mit rein privatem Shutdown und weiter laufenden Betrieben deutlich schlechter wirkt, aber aber ich würde den Höhepunkt schon Anfang Mai erwarten und teilweise Entwarnung ab Ende Juni. Das ist immer noch deutlich mehr als die breite Masse und die Politiker realisiert zu haben scheinen, aber schon etwas kürzer als in deinem Szenario. Die größere Frage ist: Wie geht man nach der ersten Welle mit der Situation um? Wir werden auf absehbare Zeit keine flächige Immunität erreichen und auch regelmäßige Kompletttests der Bevölkerung sind nicht praktikabel.



> Das problem ist aber du kannst die Wirtschaft nicht 6 Monate dichtmachen.



Der Witz ist ja: Würde man die Wirtschaft wirklich dicht machen, wäre Corona in 2-4 Wochen Geschichte. Und nicht nur Corona, sondern auch Influenza und alle anderen "schnellen" Viruserkrankungen. Wenn wirklich ALLE Vorräte bunkern und sich für 2 Inkubationszeiten in ihren vier Wänden einschließen (KEINE Spaziergänge. KEIN Einkaufen. KEINE Lieferdienste, Paketsendungen, Arbeit ohne Kundenkontakt, etc.) dann gibt es danach nur noch definitiv gesunde Haushalte und eine, vom aktuellen Stand ausgehend kleine Zahl von Haushalten, in der deutlich erkennbaren Symptomen, die man isolieren und behandeln kann. (Unerkennte Fälle mit sehr mildem Verlauf/ohne Symptome wären nach vier Wochen genesen und immun.)
Aber niemand hat den Mut, so etwas auch nur ins Gespräch zu bringen und die Menschen haben auch nicht die Vernunft, es durchzuziehen. Deswegen werden Viren mit kurzen Inkubationszeiten weiterhin munter von Wirt zu Wirt springen und jahrelang um den Globus ziehen, obwohl sie in keinem einzelnen Wirt länger als 2-3 Wochen überleben können.



> Eigentlich ists ziemlich egal ob wir jetzt 4 Wochen früher oder später aufmachen - man hat die Wahl zwischen einer massiv steigenden Infektionsrate oder einer massiv fallenden Wirtschaftsleistung. Beides wird Menschenleben kosten. Es wird schmerzhaft werden, egal wie sies anstellen.



Man könnte die freie Zeit ja mal nutzen und darüber nachdenken, warum fallende Wirtschaftsleistung eigentlich immer noch Menschenleben kosten muss, anstatt Raubtierliberalismus zu prädigen... 



> Wenns wirklich so kommt dass am 20 April oder was die Schulen/Einrichtungen wieder aufgemacht werden wirds wieder einen massiven Anstieg der Infizierten und Toten geben (anders gibts den auch aber mit Öffnungen wirds steiler).



Sind wir nicht schon bei 29.? Verlängerngen bis ...5. sind auf alle Fälle Pflicht und werden auch kommen. Am 20. April dürften die ersten Krankenhäuser einknicken.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Zu einen aus aus Menschlichkeit. Wer mit dem Konzept nichts anfangen kann, der begreift vielleicht den zweiten Aspekt:
> 
> Jene Nationen, aus denen wir jetzt ein paar Kranke übernehmen, sind schon viel weiter im Infektionsverlauf und es ist gut möglich, dass sie über den Gipfel der Kurve sind, wenn es bei uns richtig los geht. Und dann können sie ohne massiven Gesichtsverlust nicht *uns* Hilfe nicht verweigern.
> Und selbst wenn wir diese nicht brauchen sollten, haben wir mit der symbolischen Aufnahme von ein paar Kranken Sympathie gewonnen und eine gewisse politische Verbindlichkeit erzeugt.



Bonuspunkt: Die Krankenhäuser lernen den Umgang mit Corona-Patienten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _hört dochmal auf neues zu posten, während ich tippe!_


Dann schreib doch einfach schneller, verdammt und zugenäht nochmal!
Fertig, darf ich jetzt Antworten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstehe. In dem Fall wären Raucher aber nicht besonders gefährdet, sondern besonders gefährlich. Ganz gewaltiger Unterschied.


Genau darum geht es doch. Infizierte Raucher scheinen eine merkliche Bedrohung für Mitmenschen zu sein. Es scheint, warten wir die Studien dazu ab.


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eigentlich ists ziemlich egal ob wir jetzt 4 Wochen früher oder später aufmachen - man hat die Wahl zwischen einer massiv steigenden Infektionsrate oder einer massiv fallenden Wirtschaftsleistung. Beides wird Menschenleben kosten.


Wieso? Was genau übersehe ich?

Das Virus tötet Menschen, klar. Aber wie genau kostet die "fallende Wirtschaftsleistung" Menschenleben?

Ich weiß wie und warum sie grundsätzlich Menschenleben kostet, und ich weiß wie und warum sie mit steigender Leistung auch zunehmend Menschenleben kostet. Aber warum kostet die Reduzierung (der größtenteils ja eh irrelevanten "Produktion von Abfallprodukten") Menschenleben? So lange wir alle Menschen nach wie vor mit ausreichend Nahrung versorgt bekommen, wer stirbt davon, und warum?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Virus tötet Menschen, klar. Aber wie genau kostet die "fallende Wirtschaftsleistung" Menschenleben?



Mit unzähligen Pleiten von Privatpersonen steigen auch Depressionen, Suizide und dergleichen. Weniger Einkommen/Wohlstand bedeutet fast immer schlechtere Ernährung, schlechtere "Notjobs", generell ein ich nenns mal härteres Leben was ebenfalls die Chancen dabei draufzugehen erhöht.

Ich kann das natürlich nur schwerlich mit konkreten Zahlen belegen - so manche Depression wird vielleicht auch weniger entstehen wenn eine Arbeitsbelastung sinkt, aber ich denke schon dass es so ist, dass Rezessionen/Depressionen, Privatinsolvenzen, Krisenleben und all das was aus wirtschaftlichem Kollaps entsteht die Zahl an Todesfällen signifikant steigen lässt bzw. das Durchschnittsalter sinken lässt (letzteres ist ja zu einem beträchtlichen Teil auch gerade wegeen steigendem Wohlstand gestiegen).

Da gehts aber natürlich nur um Fälle wos wirklich an die Substanz geht (und davon wirds viele geben). Klar, wenn verringerter Wohlstand nur bedeutet mal nur alle 3 Jahre statt jedes Jahr das neue iPhone kaufen zu können ists wurscht.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Virus tötet Menschen, klar. Aber wie genau kostet die "fallende Wirtschaftsleistung" Menschenleben?


- Selbstmorde durch Insolvenz, das werden tausende werden
- schlechtere Ernährung
- Verarmung weiter Teile der Bevölkerung, das kostet statistisch viele Lebensjahre
- Reduzierte Möglichkeiten zur Finanzierung von Systemen für die Sicherheit, sie medizinisches System in GB im Vergleioch zu Deutschland

Oder kurz zusammengefasst: Wer arm ist, stirbt eher, es geht zwischen arm, "weniger" als 60% des Durchschnittseinkommen und "reich", mehr als 150% des Durchschnittseinkommen um fast 10 Jahre. Natürlich sind die Einflüsse vielfältig, auch Bildung korreliert mit Lebenserwartung, und nur, weil man verarmt, wird man nicht gleich dömmer. Aber als Diskussionsbasis taugt es, oder zumindest, um das Grundproblem zu diskutieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Lebenserwartung nach Einkommen Einkommensklassen


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> medizinisches Personal  wird garantiert die körperlich+ seelische Belastung bis Juni net überstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gab schon härtere Zeiten als die heutige. Die Menschen haben auch das überstanden.


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit unzähligen Pleiten von Privatpersonen steigen auch Depressionen, Suizide und dergleichen. Weniger Einkommen/Wohlstand bedeutet fast immer schlechtere Ernährung, schlechtere "Notjobs", generell ein ich nenns mal härteres Leben was ebenfalls die Chancen dabei draufzugehen erhöht.


Wie ich sagte, die Grundversorgung (Nahrungsmittel, Strom, Gas, Wasser, Müllentsorgung) der Menschen sollte natürlich gewährleistet sein, auch wenn jemand seinen Job verliert (was zumindest theoretisch nicht nötig sein muß).

Wir reden von einem maximalen Shutdown für sagen wir mal 60 Tage. Das System friert man quasi für 60 Tage komplett (soweit irgendwie möglich) ein. Nur noch die zur Grundversorgung nötigen Prozesse läßt man, aber auch nur mit minimaler Leistung, laufen. So viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich. Arbeiter sollten ja noch genug vorhanden sein.

Dann wäre es eigentlich auch gar nicht nötig dass die Menschen ihre Jobs verlieren. Wozu Milliarden über Milliarden in die Wirtschaft und was weiß ich wohin pumpen. Alles freezen, und die Grundversorgung in den 60 Tagen bezahlt wegen mir dann der Staat (und damit wir alle).

Und selbst wenn sowas warum auch immer gar nicht möglich wäre (nicht so einfach oder nur sehr schwer möglich heißt es wäre möglich!), Suizid durch Depressionen gibts anders ja auch schon - und ob die in den 60 Tagen dann wirklich mehr werden würden. Ich kenne aus dem RL einige Menschen die schon an (tlw. wirklich krassem) Burnout litten, aber nicht wegen zu viel Freizeit. Lagerkoller dürften wirklich unser kleinstes Problem werden...

Es gibt doch eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten, lang, länger oder ganz lang (6-24 Monate) mit nicht unerheblichen Einschränkungen Leben, oder radikal und vielleicht nur 40-60 Tage. Und obwohl mich jede dieser Möglichkeiten finanziell bzw. wirtschaftlich 0 treffen würde, wäre ich für die härteste aber kürzeste Option. Und zwar weil sie rein logisch betrachtet von den Zahlen her (und ich meine nicht finanziell oder wirtschaftlich!) am sinnvollsten sein müsste.

Denn Möglichkeit Nummer 3 wollen wir doch bestimmt alle nicht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wir reden von einem maximalen Shutdown für sagen wir mal 60 Tage.


Und wie lange willst Du dann jeden Stoffaustausch zu Nachbarländern verhindern? Solange die Pandemie tobt, wird wieder irgendwo ein Ausbruch kommen. Und da kommen dann die regiden Überwachungsmethoden zum Einsatz. Die werden jetzt installiert, da wette ich mit Dir.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gab schon härtere Zeiten als die heutige. Die Menschen haben auch das überstanden.



Naja wir brauchen schon nachschub von "menschenmaterial". (Med. Personal) 

Laufe der Zeit werden wir in Krankenhäuser und pflegeheime die leerschiessen und die waren schon vor der coronavirus "fast leer".

Oder wir müsseb hart Handeln , hab gehört in Frankreich(elsaß) nehmt kein Krankenhaus Pflegeheimbewohner  mehr an , weil die sowieso keine Behandlung kriegen würden.



-----------

Corona-Hamsterkaeufe: Aldi holt Pasta mit Sonderzuegen aus Italien - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso holt man dann die schwer kranken aus dem Ausland?


Damit es bei uns besonders schlimm wird. Für die aktuelle Regierung hat ausnahmslos alles Vorrang vor dem Wohl der eigenen Bevölkerung. Das war vor Corona schon so und wird sich deswegen auch nicht ändern. Also tu gefälligst was dir gesagt wird und funktioniere für alle anderen! Hast du noch ein bischen Geld über? Die EU könnte noch mehr brauchen! 

Mehr Corona Hilfe, mehr "Umweltschutz", mehr Steuerverschwendung, mehr Flüchtlinge, mehr Geld für jeden der die Hand aufhält. Happy Bürgerkrieg! Wir schaffen das schon.


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Genau so ist es bei uns im Ort (ca 4000 Einwohner) auch. Im Edeka, ganz selten sehe ich mal einen der Handschuhe trägt (abgesehen von den Kassierern), und einen Mundschutz hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> Die Wagen welche jetzt Pflicht sind, werde imo nicht geputzt/desinfiziert. Da heißt es Einkaufen, nicht ins Gesicht fassen, und zuhause die Hände waschen. Wird schon schief gehen.^^



Naja, das sollte eigentlich jedes Kind gelernt haben, dass man sich die Hände wäscht, wenn man von draußen kommt. Meine Kinder jedenfalls wissen das.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil wir noch so weit am Anfang stehen dass die wieder raus sind bevor die Kapazitäten bei uns wirklich eng werden (Mai folgende).



Oder halt schon gestorben sind.
Italienischer Corona-Patient in Leipzig gestorben | Freie Presse - Sachsen



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - schlechtere Ernährung



Wir sind hier doch nicht in Afrika, wo die Leute verhungern. 
Im Fall der Fälle gibt es immer noch die Tafeln.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Die Tafeln gibt es eben nicht mehr überall, auch da haben einige inzwischen dicht gemacht. Das ist ja das schlimme. Ich selbst war schon mal im Selbstexperiment darauf angewiesen und kann dir sagen dass es nicht schön ist (den Wohlstand an den Nagel gehangen und alles verschenkt und ganz von unten neu angefangen mit absolut nichts). Alleine kein Thema, aber bekomme mal nicht genug Geld um deine Kinder und die Frau satt zu machen, da wird dir anders. Genau einmal stand ich eine Woche vor Ende des Monats da und hatte keine zwei Euro mehr und der Kühlschrank und der Tank vom Auto waren leer und ich wusste  nicht wo ich was herbekommen sollte. Schwarzarbeit sei dank, konnte ich mir was auf die schnelle verdienen, aber wenn das Monate anhält... In diese Situation wünsche ich niemanden. Wer auch immer jetzt am Existenzminimum lebt ist viel näher am verhungern als du denkst. Es reicht doch schon wenn man das Geld für Nahrung braucht und nicht genug hat für Desinfektion, Hygieneartikel im großen Stil, oder gar dieser aktuelle Modetrend mit den Masken. Ach es ist gar kein Trend? Oha, da haben aber alle ein Problem die dafür keine Kohle auf der Kante haben.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Also das Video ist gut gemacht und sie auch recht sympathisch, aber sonst... 
Sie sagt halt nichts, was man sich eh nicht selbst zusammenreimen könnte. Nehmt mich mal gerade als Beispiel. Ich lese zwar alle paar Tage mal was ihr hier geschrieben habt, aber ich klicke fast keine links an und schaue auch kaum Nachrichten. Für mich ist das bisher ganz einfach. Zuhause bleiben, außer der Chef sagt was anderes. Ich habe auch mit absolut keinem Menschen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis Kontakt, außer die Kollegen schreiben mails. Dafür unterrichte ich zuhause meine Kinder. Manchmal melden sich Freund bei meiner Frau und wollen quatschen, aber ich frage dann "worüber eigentlich?" Was will man quatschen? Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
- Hey, was machst du so? 
- Ich, ich bin zu hause und lerne mit den Kindern und selbst? 
- Ach, ich lese viel und gucke Filme. 
- Okay, tschüss, bis in ein paar Monaten. 
- Waaas?! Warum? 
- Ja was willst du sonst? Willst du mich morgen das gleiche fragen? Soll ich das gleiche antworten?

Klingt und liest sich albern, meine ich aber vollkommen ernst. Letztlich kann es da nicht viel zu quatschen geben. Jedenfalls nicht mit mir. Ich höre nicht gern was ich eh schon weiß und tue nicht interessierter als ich bin. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich hier nur sehr spärlich rein schaue. Letztlich habt ihr knapp dreieinhalbtausend Beiträge zusammen bekommen mit der Erkenntnis dass ihr weder inzwischen wisst wie sich das Virus vollumpfänglich verhält, noch wie es möglich wäre es zu stoppen inklusive Lösung für die Wirtschaft in unserem und allen Handelspartnerländern, noch wann das hier (nicht vermutlich, sondern exakt) vorbei ist, noch sonst was. Ihr ratet, mutmaßt, trefft Annahmen, ändert hier und da mal eure Meinung und zitiert andere aus Presse und Netz. Von außen sehe ich diesen thread hier als so eine Art Selbsthilfegruppe in der sich Menschen treffen die auch gern ihren Friseur voll quatschen, oder die Kassiererin, oder sonst wen. Des quatschens wegen, nicht um weiter zu kommen. Das ist auch nichts negatives. Also bitte macht einfach weiter damit, ich lese auch weiter, einfach weil es manchmal lustig ist euch zu beobachten und zum anderen weil ja vielleicht doch mal eine brauchbare Information dabei sein könnte. irgendwann. Hauptsächlich mag ich aber dass ihr diskutiert. 
Dieser thread ist vor allem so toll, weil man die Denkweisen der User besser kennenlernt und auch sieht ob man Ihn/Sie richtig eingeschätzt hat anhand von Gesprächen die sich sonst eher um Hardware drehen. Für mich selbst ist es ein Abgleich mit anderen Menschen um zu sehen ob ich eher der Herde entspreche, oder doch komplett aus der Bahn drifte. Hier ist eindeutig letzteres der Fall. Außer dem zeitweise nicht arbeiten dürfen und Nachmittags zu hause bleiben, hat sich für mich nur eines geändert... ich muss diesen doofen Wagen nutzen zum einkaufen selbst von Kleinstmengen. Ob die ganze Zeit unterwegs rings um die Welt, oder den ganzen Tag zu hause, mir egal. Ich mach das einfach und es fällt mir leicht. Anderen offensichtlich nicht und das ist es was ich versuche zu erfahren warum. Also inwiefern denkt ihr anders und warum mag das so sein? 
Ich weiß ich bin eher schlecht darin meine Gedanken zu beschreiben, aber vielleicht versteht ihr ja dennoch was ich meine und wie ich es meine (nämlich nicht als Angriff gegen euch), sondern eher als Kompliment bezogen darauf dass ihr als Personen, nicht als nicknames und Hardwaresammelsurien mich interessiert.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2020)

Ich würde sagen, es hängt vor allem davon ab, ob die Leute auf dem Land  oder in der Stadt leben.
In der Stadt sind jetzt plötzlich alle Kinos, Clubs etc. zu. 
Auf dem Land ist man das schon lange gewöhnt. Genauso wie an den geringen Verkehr, die bessere Luft, die wenigen Menschen und das langsame Internet. 

Und mit ein paar Geldstrafen sollte es dann auch der Letzte begreifen: Corona-Krise: Bussgeldkatalog in Sachsen zeigt offenbar Wirkung | MDR.DE
Mal sehen, was der Typ der die Polizei angehustet hat, hier als Strafe bekommt. 
In den Niederlanden waren es direkt 2,5 Monate Knast. Coronavirus: Mann in den Niederlanden hustet Polizisten an - zehn Wochen Haft - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Xaphyr (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> [...]


Nicht bös gemeint, aber das klingt nach einem arroganten, hochnäsigen, unreflektierten MOF der in einer sehr kleinen Filterblase existiert. Ist sicher ein Vergnügen mit dir zu leben.
Mal davon abgesehen dass es für mich undenkbar wäre, ein derartiges "Selbstexperiment" mit Kindern und Frau einzugehen.
Sorry für die unfreundlich wirkende Kurzfassung, mir liegt da so viel mehr auf der Zunge, aber ich denke dass wir uns beide die Energie sparen können, nicht wahr?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also das Video ist gut gemacht und sie auch recht sympathisch, aber sonst...


Genau das, was sie sagt, sage und schreibe ich lange, insbesondere in SPON, aber es ist fruchtlos. Die Menschen wollen es nicht verstehen. Sie macht das didaktisch sehr gut. Wie schwierig war hier der Anfang, bis man Stück für Stück ein Bewusstsein für die Gefährlichkeit der Situation bekommen hat. Auf einen Puinkt ist sie nicht eingegangen, nämlich den besonderen Schutz für Alte und Kranke, Die müssen wir vor dem Virus beschützen. Es wäre billiger, der Staat organisiert kostenlose Einkaufsdienste für Millionenn Menschen, als 6% davon durch die Intensivmedizin zu stecken. Aber differenziertes Vorgehen wird in diesem Land nicht umsetzbar werden. Muss man akzeptieren, ist aber schade. Insbesondere sollten für Immunisierte keine Auslagen mehr gelten.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Von außen sehe ich diesen thread hier als so eine Art Selbsthilfegruppe in der sich Menschen treffen die auch gern ihren Friseur voll quatschen, oder die Kassiererin, oder sonst wen. Des quatschens wegen, nicht um weiter zu kommen. Das ist auch nichts negatives.


Genauso sehe ich das auch. Wir können eh nichts mehr ändern. Man kann ein paar neue Informationen austauschen, z.B. aktuelle Maßnahmen,. Ansonsten hilft Zynismus und Sarkasmus, darum verlinke ich auch so oft den Postillon oder binde Cartoons ein. Thematisch ist alles gesagt, das Ding wird extrem teuer und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Müssen wir jetzt durch, mit Essen und einem Dach über dem Kopf sind wir weiter, als viele Milliarden Menschen in der Welt.

Und jetzt heißt es, auf Therapien, Medikamente und Impfstoffe zu hoffen und die eigenen Vorräte langsam aufzustocken. Denn wenn es einen Hphepunkt der Epidemie geben sollte, will ich vier Wochen zu Hause bleiben können. Und zwischen durch liest man, was denn so in der Welt an neuen Erkenntnissen zum Virus entsteht. Das geht alles verdammt fix. 

Man sollte sich ein paar Ziele setzen. Man könnte die jetzt monatelange Pause z.B. für die Weiterbildung nutzen.


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Selbstmorde durch Insolvenz, das werden tausende werden
> - schlechtere Ernährung
> - Verarmung weiter Teile der Bevölkerung, das kostet statistisch viele Lebensjahre
> - Reduzierte Möglichkeiten zur Finanzierung von Systemen für die Sicherheit, sie medizinisches System in GB im Vergleioch zu Deutschland
> ...



Diese Studien mag ich nicht, da sie es zu sehr auf den Wohlstand reduzieren, aber den Faktor Bildung ignorieren, der wiederum Einfluss auf Einkommen und Gesundheit hat.


----------



## Slezer (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..]  Man könnte die jetzt monatelange Pause z.B. für die Weiterbildung nutzen.



Welche Pause? Ich arbeite täglich 9h da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit übrig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Diese Studien mag ich nicht, da sie es zu sehr auf den Wohlstand reduzieren, aber den Faktor Bildung ignorieren, der wiederum Einfluss auf Einkommen und Gesundheit hat.


Das sagte ich ja selber. Das reine Bruttosozialprodukt sagt nix, gar nix. Nichts destotrotz ist die Korrelation in vielen Kulturen und Gesellschaften deutlich. Geht es z.B. um gute Medizin, ist das aufwändig und eine Gesellschaft muss es sich leisten können. Es gibt Dinge, die Du mit Bildung nicht kompensieren kannst.


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber du hast schon Recht. Grade in Krisenzeiten zeigt sich vielerorts der wahre Charakter sowohl der Gesellschaft als auch vieler Individuen. Leider gibts von den Egoisten nach meiner persönlichen Wahrnehmung viel zu viele.


Die Corona-Krise hat mir jedenfalls gezeigt, wie es in einer wirklichen Krise in etwa ablaufen wird.
Wenn es da draussen Leute gibt, die wegen einer etwaiigen Quarantäne von ~2 Wochen schon so durchdrehen das sie Klopapier für Jahre im voraus kaufen, bin ich mir sicher das sich bei einem richtigen Virus der mal ~100 Mio Tote fordert, die Leute am Parkplatz über den Haufen schießen werden, nur um den Einkaufswagen zu stehlen.
Ich hielt das in solchen Filmen bislang immer für überzogen, doch nun sieht man ganz deutlich wie realitätsnah das ist.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Corona-Krise hat mir jedenfalls gezeigt, wie es in einer wirklichen Krise in etwa ablaufen wird.
> Wenn es da draussen Leute gibt, die wegen einer etwaiigen Quarantäne von ~2 Wochen schon so durchdrehen das sie Klopapier für Jahre im voraus kaufen, bin ich mir sicher das sich bei einem richtigen Virus der mal ~100 Mio Tote fordert, die Leute am Parkplatz über den Haufen schießen werden, nur um den Einkaufswagen zu stehlen.
> Ich hielt das in solchen Filmen bislang immer für überzogen, doch nun sieht man ganz deutlich wie realitätsnah das ist.



Genau so wird es kommen, da kommt der Egomane in den Kohlenstoffeinheiten durch. Der Wille zum überleben ist größer als alles andere und der Traum vom großen Zusammenhalt in der Krise ist ein Märchen, zumindest für mich.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nicht bös gemeint, aber das klingt nach einem arroganten, hochnäsigen, unreflektierten MOF der in einer sehr kleinen Filterblase existiert. Ist sicher ein Vergnügen mit dir zu leben.
> Mal davon abgesehen dass es für mich undenkbar wäre, ein derartiges "Selbstexperiment" mit Kindern und Frau einzugehen.
> Sorry für die unfreundlich wirkende Kurzfassung, mir liegt da so viel mehr auf der Zunge, aber ich denke dass wir uns beide die Energie sparen können, nicht wahr?


Auch wenn du die Einleitung ohne das "nicht böse gemeint" geschrieben hättest, würde ich dir das nicht krumm nehmen. Einerseits weil ich (wie du es dir bereits denken kannst) nicht als für mich wichtige Meinung sehe, sondern einfach nur sachlich als dein Standpunkt und zum anderen, weil ich das erwartet habe und ja auch danach gefragt habe.
Ich möchte deine Meinung ja hören, darum gehts mir ja, auch wenn sie mir vielleicht nicht entspricht. Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man nur schreiben dürfte was der andere gerne lesen mag. 

Warum denkst du beispielsweise dass ich in einer Filterblase lebe? Was blende ich denn aus? Auch dass unreflektiert hat mein Interesse geweckt. Denkst du wirklich dass jemand der so ein Experiment anstellt sich nicht für eine andere Sichtweise auf und von sich selbst interessiert? 
Deshalb empfinde ich das mit dem hochnäsig eher als lustig. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl auf irgendjemanden Bon oben herab zu schauen. Eher aus der Mitte. 
Wenn du Menschen in deinem Freundeskreis hast deren Meinung auf bestimmte Dinge du nicht teilst, ist es dann hochnäsig wenn du ihnen sagst dass du dich zwar nicht für ihre Meinung interessierst, aber durchaus ihre Anwesenheit schätzt und die Art wie sie diskutieren und sich austauschen?

Zu guter Letzt:
Warum würdest du so etwas nicht tun? Also mein Experiment? Was wären die Gründe die dich abhalten würden?
Verlässt sie dich und nimmt die Kinder mit, nur weils schwerer / unannehmlicher wird? Was ist mit in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten? 

@Rotkaeppchen 
Ich weiß dass du das seit Beginn an sagst bzw. schreibst. Das ist ja das was ich meine. Im Prinzip waren sich hier ganz zu Beginn alle einig dass es noch dauern wird, bis der Ausbruch sein Maximum erreicht und dass es noch viel viel länger dauern wird, bis es Besserung verheißt. Das ist jetzt der Punkt aus meinem Dialog am Telefon. Ab jetzt wäre mein Gespräch vorbei. Frühestens zum höchsten Punkt der Kurve könnte das Gespräch neue Informationen enthalten die "lohnenswert" sind. Also auf die man reagieren könnte. Vor diesem Punkt ist einfach warten angesagt, so simpel das auch klingt. 
So wie bei einer Grippe halt. Krank werden, es merken, versuchen durchzuhalten, merken das Fieber ist zu hoch und ins Bett legen. Dort einfach drei Tage liegen bleiben, kein unnötiges: :Blabla mir gehts so schlecht,cdur auch?" am Telefon und stumpf die Zeit verstreichen lassen. Das hat nämlich einen ganz tollen Vorteil. Unser Gehirn merkt sich das nicht. Nach nur wenigen Tagen nach der Genesung entscheidet unser Gehirn dass in dieser Zeit ja absolut nichts passiert ist an das man sich erinnern müsste, jeder Moment war gleichermaßen unbedeutend und nichtig. Also fast es diese drei Tage zu mir einem Moment zusammen und hinterlegt ihn so. Warum ist das mMn gut? Weil so eine Situation dann von unserem Hirn die Information dazu bekommt, dass sie eine Kleinigkeit sei, unbedeutend und locker abzuarbeiten. Genau hier kommt die aktuelle Situation ins Spiel. In so einer Situation fällt es einem einfach leichter Ruhe zu bewahren. Ohne den großen Schrecken, bleibt auch die Panik aus und ohne Panik bleibt das Herz ruhiger und mit ruhigem Herzschlag braucht man nicht so viel Sauerstoff wie bei Panik und genau das "könnte" hilfreich sein wenn man mal doch infiziert wird. 
Kann selbstverständlich auch totaler Mist sein diese Theorie, aber bisher ist das zumindest bei mir so. Ich kann absolut nicht sagen wann ich mal krank war. Nicht, weil ich es nicht war, sondern weil ich keine Informationen dazu gespeichert habe. Keine Anhaltspunkte die mir Hinweise geben könnten zu welcher Zeit das war, oder in welchem Jahr. "Gefühlt" war ich nie krank und das gibt mir innere Sicherheit.





Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Genau so wird es kommen, da kommt der Egomane in den Kohlenstoffeinheiten durch. Der Wille zum überleben ist größer als alles andere und der Traum vom großen Zusammenhalt in der Krise ist ein Märchen, zumindest für mich.



Also du würdest dann zum Bösewicht werden? Hauptsache du und der Rest ist egal? Warum? Was für ein Gefühl hättest du danach? Kein schlechtes Gewissen? Kein Problem damit wenn ehrenhafte Überlebende dich danach meiden und verachten? 
Warum wäre der Drang zu überleben überhaupt so groß? Hast du Angst vorm Tod?


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

Wer hat keine Angst vor dem Tod?  In Notsituation und in Panik handeln wir instinktiv, da muss man sich nicht viel vormachen. Manche mehr und manche weniger aber im Endeffekt ist auch der Mensch ein Tier.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Grade in Krisenzeiten zeigt sich vielerorts der wahre Charakter sowohl der Gesellschaft als auch vieler Individuen.


Dazu gibt es auch ein schönes Zitat von Helmut Schmidt, welches ich gestern auch auf meiner Facebook-Seite geteilt habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redrudi (3. April 2020)

Kann ich dir ganz klar beantworten...ich habe keine Angst. Warum sollte man Angst davor haben? Wenn es vorbei ist dann ist es eben vorbei. Ich stand schon kurz davor und hatte da auch keine Angst. Das Handeln ist ja richtig aber wie man handelt ist entscheidend. Muß man anderen schaden zu fügen um das zu bekommen was einem ausreicht oder muß ich jemanden schaden zu fügen um mehr zu bekommen,was ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht brauche. Der mensch ist solange ein Tier wie er das von sich denkt,dann verhält er sich auch so.
Du hast doch ein Bewusstsein.Tiere können sowas glaube ich nicht entwickeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Es bringt nichts mit Logik zu argumentieren. Natürlich bringts nix anderen noch zu schaden wenn man in Panik/Todesangst ist. Aber wenn du da bist sind Handlungen bei den allerallermeisten Personen nicht mehr rational. Es mag ganz vereinzelte Ausnahmen geben aber die grioße Masse würde wie oben schon gesagt wenns um alles geht den Nachbarn übern Haufen schießen um an die letzte Raviolidose  ranzukommen.

Man sollte sich nicht zu viel auf den Intellekt einbilden. Menschen tun das gerne weil sie sich dann toll finden können wie schlau sie doch alle sind. Aber wenn die Situation die richtige ist schaltet das Hirn auf Autopilot Überlebenskampf - und in dem Modus ist das Großhirn abgeschaltet.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Kann ich dir ganz klar beantworten...ich habe keine Angst. Warum sollte man Angst davor haben? Wenn es vorbei ist dann ist es eben vorbei. Ich stand schon kurz davor und hatte da auch keine Angst.


Also ich habe schon Angst, aber keine Panik. Ich möchte noch ein paar Jährchen leben.
Es kommt aber auch auf den Zustand an. In Wachkoma z.B. möchte ich nicht dahinvegetieren.
Oder wenn man sich unter starken Schmerzen nur rumquält.



> Du hast doch ein Bewusstsein.Tiere können sowas glaube ich nicht entwickeln.


Für das Bewußtsein gibt es keine allgemeingültige Definition.
Aber es gibt Indizien, dass die intelligentesten Tiere auch eine Art Bewußtsein haben.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer hat keine Angst vor dem Tod?  In Notsituation und in Panik handeln wir instinktiv, da muss man sich nicht viel vormachen. Manche mehr und manche weniger aber im Endeffekt ist auch der Mensch ein Tier.


Zumindest mal ich. Mir fällt bei dem Thema auch nur ein, dass meine Kinder noch nicht volljährig sind und demnach noch nicht komplett selbstständig. Sie sind noch in der Grundschule. Ich müsste also noch zehn bis elf Jahre durchhalten bis ich sterben kann ohne mir einen Kopf um sie zu machen. Sonst wüsste ich nicht warum ich Angst davor haben sollte. Du darfst mir aber gern Gründe nennen.

@Incredible Alk 
Ne, da machst du es dir mMn zu einfach. Der Mensch handelt oft instinktiv in solchen Situationen, da bin ich noch bei dir. Allerdings gibt's da noch die Autonatismen. Antrainierte, vom Unterbewusstsein gelenkte Reaktionen. Genau diese können wir beeinflussen. Hast du schon oft in der Achterbahn Geräusche unterdrückt, in wirklich heftigen Streitereien auf die Zunge gebissen und in Situationen die deine Zukunft maßgeblich beeinflussen schon des öfteren fair statt rational gehandelt, denke ich dass man es auch in solchen Situationen durchaus hin bekommt, gezielt zu reagieren statt nur instinktgetrieben. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Ich frage mich auch wie das gehandhabt wird, wenn die Schüler wieder zur Schule können.
Die würden sich dann wahrscheinlich untereinander infizieren und das Virus mit nach Hause bringen.
Junge Eltern welche gesund sind brauchen wohl nicht viel befürchten.
Aber wie ist das mit Eltern welche Vorerkrankungen haben?
Ich wüßte nicht, wenn mein Sohn (16 Jahre jung) damit nach Hause kommt, wie ich mich schützen sollte.
Ausser das übliche wie Hände waschen, Abstand halten usw.
Die Großeltern kann man schon eher vor den Jüngeren schützen.
Aber wenn man mit seinen Kindern zusammen in einen Haushalt wohnt und zur Risikogruppe gehört, wird es schwierig.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hat es das?


Es hat. 


seahawk schrieb:


> Man hat gesagt, das Tragen einer Maske schützt einen selber nicht vor der Ansteckung durch einen Infizierten. Jetzt hat man es ergänzt, dass man als unbewusst Infizierter durch das Tragen der Maske das Risiko für andere senkt. So gesehen trägt man damit nur der nun etablierten Erkenntnis Rechnung, dass es wohl einen nicht kleinen Anteil von Infizierten ohne Symptome gibt.



Zuvor wurde das Tragen von Masken ausschließlich Personen mit Erkältungssymptomen empfohlen.
Das war kompletter Unfug, weil Virusträger natürlich schon weit vor den ersten Symptomen infektiös sind.
Nun wurde die Empfehlung auf "es wird *allen* das Tragen von Masken empfohlen" geändert.

Wie ich bereits zuvor erklärte, war die erste Empfehlung eine rein politische. Es gab (und gibt) einfach nicht genug Masken für alle. Dass (auch einfache) Masken nicht nur andere vor Ansteckung schützen, sondern auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad den Träger selbst, weiß jeder, der jemanden mit einer Organtransplantation kennt oder jemanden in Krankenhausisolation mit einem stark geschwächten Immunsystems besucht hat.
Im ersten Fall trägt der Empfänger einen einfachen Mundschutz (und das reicht aus, um den Patienten so vor Infektionen zu schützen, dass er/sie keine Probleme mit der Untredrückung des eigenen Immunsystems zur Vermeidung einer Abstoßungsreaktion bekommt), im zweiten Fall liegen Kittel, einfacher OP-Mundschutz, Haarnetz, Handschuhe und Schuhbedeckungen aus (der besuchte Patient selbst trägt in seinem Isolationszimmer normalerweise keine Maske oder ähnlich).

Diese Kehrtwende des RKI ist den vielen Angriffen durch Ärzte auf die Aussagen des RKI und nicht zuletzt auch dem Vorgehen in Österreich zu verdanken.
Und um es klar zu sagen: diese Nummer ist eine ganz große ******* und dürfte ziemlich viel Verunsicherung zur Folge haben.

Man munkelt, das RKI soll bald einen neuen Pressesprecher vorstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Diese Kehrtwende des RKI ist den vielen Angriffen durch Ärzte auf die Aussagen des RKI und nicht zuletzt auch dem Vorgehen in Österreich zu verdanken.
> Und um es klar zu sagen: diese Nummer ist eine ganz große ******* und dürfte ziemlich viel Verunsicherung zur Folge haben.
> 
> Man munkelt, das RKI soll bald einen neuen Pressesprecher vorstellen.


Langsam sinkt mein Vertrauen auch in diese Institution. Die eiern mir zuviel rum.


----------



## muadib (3. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier doch nicht in Afrika, wo die Leute verhungern.
> Im Fall der Fälle gibt es immer noch die Tafeln.



Die inzwischen geschlossen sind. Außerdem geht es weniger um Hunger, sonder wahrscheinlich um ungesunde Ernährung.



seahawk schrieb:


> Diese Studien mag ich nicht, da sie es zu sehr auf den Wohlstand reduzieren, aber den Faktor Bildung ignorieren, der wiederum Einfluss auf Einkommen und Gesundheit hat.



Und Wohlstand hat einen großen Einfluss auf den Faktor Bildung.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch wie das gehandhabt wird, wenn die Schüler wieder zur Schule können.
> Die würden sich dann wahrscheinlich untereinander infizieren und das Virus mit nach Hause bringen.
> Junge Eltern welche gesund sind brauchen wohl nicht viel befürchten.
> Aber wie ist das mit Eltern welche Vorerkrankungen haben?
> ...


Also die Kinder die wieder zur Schule dürfen, können doch nur von noch nicht infizierten Eltern kommen. In der Schule war wochenlang nichts, also vermutlich auch keine Viren vor Ort. Wenn diese gesunden Kinder von gesunden Eltern nachhause zu gesunden Eltern kommen, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.

Und du hast deine Frage bezüglich Schutz doch schon selbst beantwortet. Hygiene einhalten und normal weiter leben. Dein 16 jähriger macht doch wohl alleine Hausaufgaben und wäscht sich alleine. Außer beim reichen des Essens, hast du doch recht wenig Kontakt, oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Und Wohlstand hat einen großen Einfluss auf den Faktor Bildung.



Und Bildung auf den Faktor Wohlstand...


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also die Kinder die wieder zur Schule dürfen, können doch nur von noch nicht infizierten Eltern kommen. In der Schule war wochenlang nichts, also vermutlich auch keine Viren vor Ort. Wenn diese gesunden Kinder von gesunden Eltern nachhause zu gesunden Eltern kommen, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.


Könnte man annehmen. Aber 100% sicher ist das nicht. Und dann können in den Schulen die Infektionszahlen ganz schnell hochgehen.



> Und du hast deine Frage bezüglich Schutz doch schon selbst beantwortet. Hygiene einhalten und normal weiter leben. Dein 16 jähriger macht doch wohl alleine Hausaufgaben und wäscht sich alleine. Außer beim reichen des Essens, hast du doch recht wenig Kontakt, oder?


Man umarmt sich auch mal zwischendurch oder macht Spaßkämpfchen/rangelt rum.

Aber wenn es zu meinen eigenen Schutz ist, würde ich da erstmal darauf verzichten.


----------



## muadib (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - das Ding ist verglichen mit dem was es sonst so gibt an sehr verbreiteten Viruskrankheiten derart harmlos, dass man, wäre das hier vor vielleicht 25 Jahren passiert vor der Ultravernetzung der ganzen Welt wo jeder Furz im wahrsten Sinne viral gehen kann, wahrscheinlich nie etwas davon gehört hätte.
> 
> Kein Mensch hätte sich dafür interessiert obs in China ne neue Grippewelle gibt und wenn was hier ankommt gehts in den zigausenden Todesopfern der stinknormalen Grippewelle jedes Jahr unter.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> denke ich dass man es auch in solchen Situationen durchaus hin bekommt, gezielt zu reagieren statt nur instinktgetrieben.



Wie gesagt das kann in seltenen Einzelfällen vorkommen oder bei Personen die auf eine Situation hin [ihr Unterbewusstsein] trainiert haben (wie etwa ein Kampfsportler der instinktiv richtig auf einen körperlichen Angriff reagieren würde). Aber in der Masse kannste das vergessen. Wenn eine echte Panik ausbricht rennen Leute wild übereinander, schreien und schlagen um sich. Das ist völlig bescheuertes Verhalten aber nunmal so im Stammhirn verankert. Auch wenn du da der Einzelfall bist der rational handeln will hilft dir das nicht, du wirst trotzdem totgetrampelt.

Kleiner Ausflug in die Psychologie... in einer Extremsituation gibts evolutionär bedingt genau 3 Möglichkeiten was ein Säugetier so tut: Flüchten, kämpfen oder totstellen. Sobald der Stressreiz groß genug ist um das System 2 (höheres Bewusstsein) abzuschalten und der Instinkt übernimmt tut der Mensch genau das. Er rennt panisch weg (Flucht), er tritt wild um sich (Kampf) oder er erstarrt regungslos zitternd (totstellen).

Unterschiedliche Ausprägungen und damit der Irrglaube man könne das kontrollieren kommt daher, dass die Grenze die überschritten werden muss dass diese Verhaltensweisen eintreffen bei jedem Individuum und je nach Art des Stresses verschieden sind. Der Kampfsportler wird eine sehr viel höhere Grenze haben für einen solchen Reflex wenn er in eine Kneipenschlägerei gerät als ein Untrainierter. Bei manchen ist die Grenze dagegen so niedrig dass sie sogar in Alltagssituationen schon überschritten wird (in einer Prüfungssituation nen Blackout haben ist beispielsweise "totstellen", den Mann vom Ordnungsamt dumm anfahren weil er nen Zehner für Falschparken haben will ist "Kampf").


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.



Da muss er jetzt wohl durch.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.


Was genau meinst du? Er hat doch bisher richtig gelegen mit dieser Aussage. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei manchen ist die Grenze dagegen so niedrig dass sie sogar in Alltagssituationen schon überschritten wird (in einer Prüfungssituation nen Blackout haben ist beispielsweise "totstellen", den Mann vom Ordnungsamt dumm anfahren weil er nen Zehner für Falschparken haben will ist "Kampf").


Du musst zugeben dass genau solche Dinge uns täglich ausmachen und nur so strotzen vor Selbstbestimmung. Wer gelernt hat höflich zu sein und fair, würde niemals den Mann vom Ordnungsamt anmaulen. Den Blackout in der Prüfung hat man auch nur, wenn man ihn zulässt. Denkst du denn jemand dem wurscht ist ob er die Prüfung besteht oder nicht hat einen Blackout wegen unserem Druck? Nö. Wir haben jeden einzelnen Tag die Möglichkeit uns zu trainieren für solche Situationen. Allein die üblichen regeln der Höflichkeit und Fairness würden uns das im laufe des Lebens abtrainieren, wenn wir uns nach ihnen richten. Das tun viele aber heute nicht mehr und genau das ist der Punkt an dem man sich das Leben zu leicht macht und dann in entscheidenden Situationen nicht Herr seiner Sinne ist. 



Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du? Er hat doch bisher richtig gelegen mit dieser Aussage.



Nein, hatte er nicht. Es war schon damals falsch. Bspw. kannst du ja mal ausrechnen, wie "harmlos" eine Infektion ist, an der "nur" jeder 100ste ein bis zwei Wochen nach Ansteckung verstirbt (und wie die realen Zahlen tatsächlich aussehen werden, bleibt noch abzuwarten). 70 mio Tote sind schon ne Hausnummer. Was viele einfach auch nicht bedenken, sind die Folgeschäden einer solch massiven Lungenerkrankung. Da werden noch einige zusätzlich derbe Einschränkungen erwarten.
Das ist alles andere als harmlos und wäre auch früher ohne Netzkultur Thema in der Mitte der Gesellschaft gewesen.

Dass das Thema in einem halben Jahr wohl nur noch Wissenschaftler interessieren wird, ist auch eher sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Man muss ihm aber zugute halten, dass das so wirklich kaum jemand hat kommen sehen. Jeder liegt mal mit einer Zukunftsprognose daneben. Wäre irgendjemand unfehlbar, würde er/sie mit einem Wahsagerzelt auf der Kirmes groß Kasse machen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die inzwischen geschlossen sind. Außerdem geht es weniger um Hunger, sonder wahrscheinlich um ungesunde Ernährung.



Die muss aber sehr lange dauern, bis da jemand dran stirbt. Sonst hätte McDonalds usw. schon lange dicht gemacht.

Die Gefahren liegen woanders. Was ich schon vor Wochen erahnt hatte haben, nun auch die Sicherheitsbehörden offiziell erkannt:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-corona-freitag-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Bund befürchtet mehr rechte Gewalt wegen Corona-Krise*
> 
> _11:01 Uhr_
> Die Bundesregierung befürchtet eine Zunahme rechter Gewalt im Zuge der Corona-Krise. Es gebe erhöhte Aktivitäten und Planungen rechter Gruppierungen, teilte das Bundesinnenministerium nach Angaben des Redaktionsnetzwerks Deutschland (RND) dem Bundestag mit. Demnach bereiten sich Mitglieder sogenannter Prepper-Gruppen auf einen angeblichen Tag X vor, an dem die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbrechen soll. In Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg, Niedersachsen und Nordrhein-Westfalen sollen laut den Behördenangaben Waffen und Munition aus Verstecken, sogenannten Safehouses, geholt worden sein. "Teile der extremen Rechten haben sich auf genau solche Situationen vorbereitet und könnten mit Anschlägen aktiv werden", sagte Linken-Innenexpertin Martina Renner dem RND. Es sei äußerste Aufmerksamkeit geboten.



Aktuelles vom RKI: RKI-Chef Wieler zum Coronavirus: "Die Massnahmen wirken" | tagesschau.de


> *RKI hofft auf Nachlassen der Epidemie in den kommenden Tagen*
> 
> _10:31 Uhr_
> Die Einschränkungen wirkten, sagt RKI-Chef Lothar Wieler. Es sei gelungen die Reproduktionsrate bei den Infektionen auf eins zu drücken. Das heißt, dass ein Infizierter nur jeweils einen wieder ansteckt. Er hoffe, dass die Zahl in den nächsten Tagen unter eins sinke. In dem Fall geht dann über die Zeit auch die Zahl der Erkrankungen zurück.
> Wieler forderte außerdem eine Erhöhung der Taktung im öffentlichen Nahverkehr oder den Einsatz von mehr Waggons, damit Fahrgäste in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln genug Abstand halten können. Wieler wies erneut daraufhin, dass das Tragen von Behelfsmasken nicht vor einer Infizierung mit dem Coronavirus schütze. Eine solche Maske könne allenfalls helfen, eigene Tröpfchen zurückzuhalten und andere damit vor einer Infektion zu schützen, sagt Wieler. Wichtig sei, wenn jemand Symptome zeige, müsse diese Person unbedingt zu Hause bleiben.



Wird wohl alles noch etwas dauern:


> *Geisel: Einschränkungen könnten das ganze Jahr andauern*
> 
> _09:50 Uhr_
> Berlins Innensenator Andreas Geisel geht davon aus, dass die Abstandsregelungen wegen der Corona-Pandemie das ganze Jahr lang gelten könnten. Geisel sagte am Freitag im rbb, es gehe darum "die Infektionsgeschwindigkeit so zu verringern, dass wir das Gesundheitssystem nicht überlasten und Zustände wie in Spanien oder Italien verhindern." Es sei nicht seriös zu sagen, am 19. April werde alles zu Ende sein, sagte der SPD-Politiker. Man werde den Lockdown im Laufe des April und Mai sicherlich lockern müssen. "Aber die Beschränkungen, Abstandsregelungen, die Veränderung unserer Lebensgewohnheiten - ich fürchte, dass wird uns das ganze Jahr über begleiten", so Geisel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer gelernt hat höflich zu sein und fair, würde niemals den Mann vom Ordnungsamt anmaulen. Den Blackout in der Prüfung hat man auch nur, wenn man ihn zulässt.



Du magst den Eindruck haben dass das so ist weil du vielleicht einer der Personen bist wo die Grenze wann System1 übernimmt vergleichsweise hoch ist. Da darfst du aber nicht auf andere schließen. Es geht darum zu verstehen, dass die Übernahme von System 1 KEINE bewuste Entscheidung ist! Einen Blackout "nicht zulassen" gibts nicht. Je nach Charakter und Übung kann das Limit an Stress das man ausüben muss bis derjenige einen Blackout hat höher liegen (vielleicht sogar so hoch dass es unerreichbar ist - oder eine andere Reaktionsgrenze wird früher gerissen und der Prüfling rennt raus oder schreit den Lehrer an was Flucht/Kampf statt totstellen wäre) aber niemand kann sich bewusst dazu entscheiden das zu tun oder nicht zu tun - darum gehts ja eben.

Natürlich liegen die Grenzen tendentiell höher je besser man erzogen ist, auch je mehr Wissen man darüber hat, wie viel Übung und Erfahrungen man hat (unerfahrene Kinder sind sehr viel schneller an der Grenze als erfahrenere Erwachsene - ein dreijähriger kann völlig ausrasten weil sein Brot schief geschnitten wurde) aber nochmal - wenn die individuelle Grenze einer Person erreicht wurde kann diese nicht mehr entscheiden wie sie sich verhält. Übrigens kann man auch gut beobachten wie beispielsweise Alkohol diese Grenzen zuverlässig temporär absenkt. Das kennste bestimmt aus deiner Umgebung 


Das sind ja alles schon (zumindest psychologisch) extremsituationen. Um die Kurve zum Threadthema zu kriegen: Diese rationale Entscheidungsfreiheit wird auch schon vorhger genommen ohne dass die leute es merken (das gefährliche daran ist dass die Leute GLAUBEN es zu beherrschen, es aber nicht tun, selbst trainierte/wissende Personen nicht). Wenn du die Leute fragst ist es selbstverständlich eine völlig rationale Entscheidung gewesen jetzt 2 Poackungen Klopapier zu kaufen. Faktisch wurde diese Entscheidung aber durch Dinge wie Herdentrieb, Ankereffekte, Verfügbarkeitsheuristiken und so weiter ausgelöst. Das schlimme an solchen Dingen ist wenn einem durch weitergehendes Studium der menschlichen Psychologie irgendwann klar wird, wie wenig selbstbestimmt wir tatsächlich unterwegs sind (ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen, es ist ja grade viel Zeit um mal das eine oder andere Buch zu dem Thema zu lesen, meine Empfehlung wäre was von Daniel Kahneman^^).


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, hatte er nicht. Es war schon damals falsch. Bspw. kannst du ja mal ausrechnen, wie "harmlos" eine Infektion ist, an der "nur" jeder 100ste ein bis zwei Wochen nach Ansteckung verstirbt (und wie die realen Zahlen tatsächlich aussehen werden, bleibt noch abzuwarten). 70 mio Tote sind schon ne Hausnummer. Was viele einfach auch nicht bedenken, sind die Folgeschäden einer solch massiven Lungenerkrankung. Da werden noch einige zusätzlich derbe Einschränkungen erwarten.
> Das ist alles andere als harmlos und wäre auch früher ohne Netzkultur Thema in der Mitte der Gesellschaft gewesen.
> 
> Dass das Thema in einem halben Jahr wohl nur noch Wissenschaftler interessieren wird, ist auch eher sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> ...


Wie bitte kommst du denn auf 70.000.000 Tote? Es sind nach Stand vom Freitagmorgen (heute) 1.015.403 infizierte weltweit und insgesamt 53.030 Tote verzeichnet. Das sind also fünf Prozent und da sind die ganzen vorerkrankten mit drin die sehr sicher auch auf anderem Wege gestorben wären. Es fehlen aber noch all die infizierten ohne Symptome und Nachweis. Und es fehlen all jene die es bereits überstanden haben. Ich denke schon, dass er mit der 1 Prozent Aussage gar nicht so falsch liegt bisher.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch wie das gehandhabt wird, wenn die Schüler wieder zur Schule können.
> Die würden sich dann wahrscheinlich untereinander infizieren und das Virus mit nach Hause bringen.
> Junge Eltern welche gesund sind brauchen wohl nicht viel befürchten.
> Aber wie ist das mit Eltern welche Vorerkrankungen haben?
> ...



Abstand halten zu meinem Sohn? Der ist allerdings erst 8 aber Nähe könnte ich ihm niemals verwehren. Mit 16 sieht es da schon etwas anders aus, haben ja noch eine Tochter im Haus von 18 Jahren und unsere älteste wohnt bereits allein.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie bitte kommst du denn auf 70.000.000 Tote? Es sind nach Stand vom Freitagmorgen (heute) 1.015.403 infizierte weltweit und insgesamt 53.030 Tote verzeichnet. Das sind also fünf Prozent und da sind die ganzen vorerkrankten mit drin die sehr sicher auch auf anderem Wege gestorben wären. Es fehlen aber noch all die infizierten ohne Symptome und Nachweis. Und es fehlen all jene die es bereits überstanden haben. Ich denke schon, dass er mit der 1 Prozent Aussage gar nicht so falsch liegt bisher.



Da aber die Überlastung der Krankenhäuser in anderen Ländern zunimmt, wird dann auch die Zahl der Toten steigen.
Ich würde da also schon bei der Zahl von 3-5% bleiben.

In Deutschland sieht es noch ganz gut aus:


> Noch 10.000 Beatmungsplätze in deutschen Krankenhäusern frei_09:14 Uhr_
> Bei der Behandlung schwer erkrankter Coronavirus-Patienten in Deutschland hält der Präsident der Deutschen Krankenhausgesellschaft (DKG), Gerald Gaß, die Kapazitäten in den kommenden zwei Wochen für ausreichend. "Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass wir die nächsten zehn, 14 Tage schaffen werden, dass es gelingen wird, jedem Patienten, der einen Beatmungsplatz braucht, einen solchen zu ermöglichen", sagte Gaß dem Fernsehsender n-tv. Gut 10.000 Beatmungsplätze seien im Augenblick noch frei. Derzeit würden in Deutschland 2500 Patienten mit der Lungenerkrankung Covid-19 an Beatmungsgeräten behandelt.
> "Wir sind darauf eingerichtet, dass in den kommenden Tagen und in den kommenden Wochen noch deutlich mehr Patienten in den Krankenhäusern ankommen", sagte Gaß. Er räumte ein, dass es Krankenhäuser gebe, deren Beatmungskapazität ausgelastet sei. "Es gibt dann aber noch eine Reihe nahegelegener Häuser, die aufnehmen können."


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie bitte kommst du denn auf 70.000.000 Tote? Es sind nach Stand vom Freitagmorgen (heute) 1.015.403 infizierte weltweit und insgesamt 53.030 Tote verzeichnet. Das sind also fünf Prozent und da sind die ganzen vorerkrankten mit drin die sehr sicher auch auf anderem Wege gestorben wären. Es fehlen aber noch all die infizierten ohne Symptome und Nachweis. Und es fehlen all jene die es bereits überstanden haben. Ich denke schon, dass er mit der 1 Prozent Aussage gar nicht so falsch liegt bisher.



Meine Beiträge bitte erst einmal genau lesen, dann sacken lassen und antworten. 
Ich errechnete diese Zahl anhand des Postings von Incredible Alk. Jeder 100ste Infizierte (und man darf davon ausgehen, dass - so eine Impfung nicht früh genug möglich wird - nahezu jeder Kontakt mit Covid19 bekommen wird) würde laut seinem damaligem Posting vom 31.01.2020 draufgehen, dies aber normalerweise (bzw. früher (TM)) keinen wirklich interessieren.
7 mrd Menschen, von denen jeder 100ste stirbt, macht nun mal 70 mio.
Das wäre keine Kleinigkeit. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt.Was die Realität letztendlich bringen wird, wird sich zeigen (hatte ich erwähnt)

Du wolltest wissen, warum der Inhalt seines damaligen Postings aus heutiger Sicht ein Schmunzeln auslöst. Ich habe es dir erklärt (und auch warum manche Aussage so nicht stimmig ist).

Zur Erinnerung:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar ist das unangenehm für Leute die sichs einfangen und umso schlimmer für die sehr wenigen schwachen die tatsächlich daran sterben werden (was nach aktuellem Stand Größenordnung *nur jeder 100ste* Infizierte sein wird) - aber das wars auch. Der Rest ist Sensationsgeilheit der Medien, Geltungsbedürfnis von Socialmedia-Usern und Clickbait-Hype. *Wartet ein halbes Jahr und das ganze Thema interessiert bis auf ein paar wenige Wissenschaftler keinen Menschen mehr.*


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Tja, so war das im Januar als man nicht wirklich damit rechnen konnte dass das Ding sich tatsächlich flächendeckend weltweit ausbreiten würde. Dann wäre die Geschichte tatsächlich schon (seit ein paar Wochen) gegessen gewesen und hätte wirklich kaum jemanden interessiert. So wie SARS-CoV1, MERS und so weiter.

Blöderweise kams diesmal anders als (auch von mir) erwartet.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

Ist ja auch an und für sich kein Ding, dass deine Prognose in die Hose ging. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Was Humor angeht wäres mir lieber gewesen wenn ich im Januar eine Pandemie mit Hunderttausenden, wenns blöd läuzft Millionen Toten erwartet hätte und mit der Einschätzung daneben gelegen hätte. So rum wies jetzt aussieht (ich schätze einen Verlauf wie Sars1 und Mers im Januar mit wenigen Tausend Toten und jetzt gehts leider entgegen meiner Meinung damals richtig ab) ists deutlich bescheidener.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2020)

Wobei sich auch bei ungebremster Ausbreitung nicht alle Infiziert werden.
Es wird von einer Durchseuchung bei 60-70% ausgegangen. 
Wären also 4,2-4,9 Mrd. Infizierte weltweit.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Meine Beiträge bitte erst einmal genau lesen, dann sacken lassen und antworten.
> Ich errechnete diese Zahl anhand des Postings von Incredible Alk. Jeder 100ste Infizierte (und man darf davon ausgehen, dass - so eine Impfung nicht früh genug möglich wird - nahezu jeder Kontakt mit Covid19 bekommen wird) würde laut seinem damaligem Posting vom 31.01.2020 draufgehen, dies aber normalerweise (bzw. früher (TM)) keinen wirklich interessieren.
> 7 mrd Menschen, von denen jeder 100ste stirbt, macht nun mal 70 mio.
> Das wäre keine Kleinigkeit. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt.Was die Realität letztendlich bringen wird, wird sich zeigen (hatte ich erwähnt)
> ...


Du machst es dir zu einfach. Ich habe mir durchaus schon gedacht dass du die Weltbevölkerung als Grundlage genommen hast, nur wollte ich das von dir hören / lesen. Denn das ist schlicht nicht realistisch. Selbst die Pest, mit einer mortalität von damals 33 Prozent, hat nicht die ganze Welt erreicht und das obwohl Seife und Wasser Mangelware waren und Masken und Desinfektionsmittel nicht existent. Selbst heute gibt es Menschen die noch nie eine Grippe hatten, selbst in Deutschland. Dein Beispiel ist mMn überzogen. Deshalb meine Nachfrage. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Zumindest mal ich. Mir fällt bei dem Thema auch nur ein, dass meine Kinder noch nicht volljährig sind und demnach noch nicht komplett selbstständig. Sie sind noch in der Grundschule. Ich müsste also noch zehn bis elf Jahre durchhalten bis ich sterben kann ohne mir einen Kopf um sie zu machen. Sonst wüsste ich nicht warum ich Angst davor haben sollte. Du darfst mir aber gern Gründe nennen.



Kommt wohl auf die Art von Tod an, oder? Wirst ja auch nicht im brennenden Gebäude sitzen bleiben, wenn es einen Ausgang gibt. Und wahrscheinlich wirst Du, wenn deine Kinder kurz vor dem Verhungern sind, den Typen mit 25 Raviolidosen im Wagen auch nicht freundlich Grüßen nachdem er freiwillig keine abgeben wollte.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei sich auch bei ungebremster Ausbreitung nicht alle Infiziert werden.
> Es wird von einer Durchseuchung bei 60-70% ausgegangen.
> Wären also 4,2-4,9 Mrd. Infizierte weltweit.



Ne, es wird eine Durchseuchung von dieser Höhe gebraucht, damit die Pandemie von alleine aufhört.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du machst es dir zu einfach. Ich habe mir durchaus schon gedacht dass du die Weltbevölkerung als Grundlage genommen hast, nur wollte ich das von dir hören / lesen. Denn das ist schlicht nicht realistisch. Selbst die Pest, mit einer mortalität von damals 33 Prozent, hat nicht die ganze Welt erreicht und das obwohl Seife und Wasser Mangelware waren und Masken und Desinfektionsmittel nicht existent. Selbst heute gibt es Menschen die noch nie eine Grippe hatten, selbst in Deutschland. Dein Beispiel ist mMn überzogen. Deshalb meine Nachfrage.


Allerdings ist heute die Mobilität viel höher. 
Das jemand eine Krankheit nicht bekommt liegt einfach an der Immunität. 
Diese kann auch Infektionsketten unterbrechen, was halt der Fall ist, wenn große Teile der Bevölkerung immun sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Selbst die Pest, mit einer mortalität von damals 33 Prozent, hat nicht die ganze Welt erreicht



Damals konnte man auch nicht innerhalb von Stunden in verschiedene Länder bzw. um die halbe Welt reisen, das dauerte Monate. Und es gab weitläufig Regelungen, dass jemand der in eine fremde Stadt kam erst mal 40 Tage eingesperrt wurde um zu sehen ob er eine Krankheit hat (daher kommt das Wort "Quarantäne" ).


> Um ihre Stadt vor Pestepidemien zu schützen, beschloss im Juli 1377 die Regierung der Republik Ragusa, dass sich vor dem Betreten der Stadt alle ankommenden Reisenden und Kaufleute dreißig, später dann vierzig (d. h. _quaranta_) Tage lang isoliert in eigens dafür errichteten Lazaretten aufhalten müssen, darunter in Lazareti bei Dubrovnik. Von dieser Regelung leitete sich der Begriff _Quarantäne_ in der heutigen Bedeutung ab.



Ein viraler Erreger mit Eigenschaften wie die Pest wäre heutzutage viel, VIEL vernichtender als damals (die tatsächliche bakterielle Pest dagegen nicht da man die heutzutage mit Antibiotika recht einfach im Griff hätte).


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Klar kann man das heute. Allerdings kann man heute eben auch just runter zum Südpol und dort in Quarantäne gehen. Früher ging das nicht. Heute kann man sich die Hände waschen, früher nur begrenzt. Heute küsst kaum noch jemand die Hand von andern, früher regelmäßig. Das gleicht sich aus. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei sich auch bei ungebremster Ausbreitung nicht alle Infiziert werden.
> Es wird von einer Durchseuchung bei 60-70% ausgegangen.
> Wären also 4,2-4,9 Mrd. Infizierte weltweit.


Und davon, nach jetztigen Stand, hätten 5%  schwere Verläufe. 
Also bei 5 Milliarden wären das 250 Millionen. 
Und 50 Millionen Tote wenn man von 1% Sterberate ausgeht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Coronavirus in Berlin: USA fangen Berliner Bestellung fuer Schutzmasken ab - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

...aber dann

Coronakrise: Donald Trump ruft die Deutsche Bank zu Hilfe - DER SPIEGEL


Dreistigkeit siegt?^^


----------



## INU.ID (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PShAl1dY1m4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

Keine Sorge,

Trumps Präsidentschaft ist am Ende,
falls sich die Prognosen bewahrheiten

Weisses Haus befuerchtet bis zu 240.000 Corona-Tote in den USA - DER SPIEGEL

Da wird auch der letzte Hinterwäldler in Montana begriffen haben,
welche inkompetenten Leute im White House hocken.


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2020)

Was ist denn bei Donalds Familie los? Sind die "Milliardäre" aktuell ein wenig klamm?  Corona-Krise: Trump-Konzern will Schulden an Deutsche Bank erst spaeter zahlen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> ...  Im Prinzip waren sich hier ganz zu Beginn alle einig dass es noch dauern wird, bis der Ausbruch sein Maximum erreicht und dass es noch viel viel länger dauern wird, bis es Besserung verheißt. Das ist jetzt der Punkt aus meinem Dialog am Telefon. Ab jetzt wäre mein Gespräch vorbei. Frühestens zum höchsten Punkt der Kurve könnte das Gespräch neue Informationen enthalten die "lohnenswert" sind. Also auf die man reagieren könnte. Vor diesem Punkt ist einfach warten angesagt, so simpel das auch klingt.


Das  muss ich widersprechen. Denn es geht darum, Prognosen zu treffen, was die nächsten Schritt sind. Und da lohnt der Austausch schon, weil dann mehrere Foristen Onformationen zusammen tragen. Es geht nämlich um die Fragen, ob und wann es ein komplettes Herungterfahren der Gesellschaft gibt:

Meine Prognose: Ab dem 1.5 wird hier für vier Wochen alles geschlossen, komplett. Und darauf sollte man sich vorbereiten.  In Italien sterben gerade achtmal soviele Menschen wie sonst im langjährigen Mittel zu dieser Zeit. Es gibt viel mehr Tote durch das Virus, die nicht erkannt werden. Und das ist dramatisch. Allerdings scheinen die harten maßnahmen etwas zu wirken, wie der kleine Haken am Ende zeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EURO MOMO


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Erst mal der Deutschen Bank erlauben, die Gelder zuzusichern und diese erst im letzten Moment abfangen - sonst wäre Mr. Trump nicht angemessen frustriert.


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge,
> 
> Trumps Präsidentschaft ist am Ende,
> falls sich die Prognosen bewahrheiten
> ...



Nicht wirklich.
Trump hat doch schon erklärt, dass es ohne seine Maßnahmen noch viel mehr Tote geben wird.
Und schon feiern sie ihn dafür, dass er mal wieder die USA beschützt hat.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> [video]



Falls wer Mundschutz braucht:

Heidy Kelk - Tres bonne idee&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; par tiktok @mnondps

Mundschutz aus Windeln selber machen: Geht das und schuetzt es vor dem Coronavirus?


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das  muss ich widersprechen. Denn es geht darum, Prognosen zu treffen, was die nächsten Schritt sind. Und da lohnt der Austausch schon, weil dann mehrere Foristen Onformationen zusammen tragen. Es geht nämlich um die Fragen, ob und wann es ein komplettes Herungterfahren der Gesellschaft gibt:
> 
> Meine Prognose: Ab dem 1.5 wird hier für vier Wochen alles geschlossen, komplett. Und darauf sollte man sich vorbereiten.  In Italien sterben gerade achtmal soviele Menschen wie sonst im langjährigen Mittel zu dieser Zeit. Es gibt viel mehr Tote durch das Virus, die nicht erkannt werden. Und das ist dramatisch. Allerdings scheinen die harten maßnahmen etwas zu wirken, wie der kleine Haken am Ende zeigt.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte in dem Beitrag durchaus erwähnt dass hier Annahmen getroffen werden. Nur was wenn du Recht bekommst? Soll ich jetzt wegen deiner Aussage anfangen zu hamstern und anderen was wegschnappen? Das könnte ich selbst dann nicht, wenn ich wüsste dass du richtig liegst.
Dennoch könnte es ebenso gut sein, dass du daneben liegst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Ein kompletten Shutdown halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Erstens sind dafür die Folgen des Virus nicht schlimm genug (so böse sich das anhört) und zweitens könnte hier die blanke Anarchie ausbrechen. Eine solche wahrscheinlich völlig unkontrollierbare Situation wird mit allen Mitteln vermieden werden, selbst wenn ne halbe Million Deutsche bei der Sache draufgehen würden.

Das heißt nicht dass es unmöglich ist (und ja, ich wäre darauf vorbereitet 4 Wochen ohne das Haus zu verlassen zu überleben und notfalls sogar mein Haus und Familie zu verteidigen), aber es erscheint mir doch als zu extrem/weit hergeholt.

Hofft, dass ich mich dieses Mal nicht irre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hatte in dem Beitrag durchaus erwähnt dass hier Annahmen getroffen werden. Nur was wenn du Recht bekommst? Soll ich jetzt wegen deiner Aussage anfangen zu hamstern und anderen was wegschnappen?


Hamstern sieht bei mir so aus, dass ich mit jedem Einkauf ein paar Dinge mehr mit nehme. Also gaaaanz langsam über Wochen meine Vorräte Stück für Stück leicht erhöhe. Das halte ich für sozial verträglich.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein kompletten Shutdown halte ich für  sehr unwahrscheinlich. Erstens sind dafür die Folgen des Virus nicht  schlimm genug (so böse sich das anhört) und zweitens würde hier die  blanke Anarchie ausbrechen. Eine solche wahrscheinlich völlig  unkontrollierbare Situation wird mit allen Mitteln vermieden werden,  selbst wenn ne halbe Million Deutsche bei der Sache draufgehen  würden.


Auch möglich, aber ich will auf beides vorbereitet sein.Und ich will auf jedem Fall vermeiden, infiziert zu werden. Auf dieses Ergebnis warte ich mit Spannung. das empfehle ich entsprechenden Stellen seit vier Wochen. 

*Deutschlands größter Corona-Test startet in München*
_".... München ist so stark vom Coronavirus betroffen wie keine andere Region  in Deutschland. Dort startet nun die bislang größte Querschnittsstudie  mit Tausenden Tests. Erste Erkenntnisse, wie weit sich der Erreger  bereits ausgebreitet hat, sollen zeitnah vorliegen. ...

So haben Wissenschaftler angekündigt,  in den nächsten Wochen bei 100.000 Probanden nach Antikörpern gegen das  neue Virus suchen zu wollen. Diese Studie hat bislang allerdings noch  nicht begonnen. Im besonders stark vom Virus betroffenen Landkreis  Heinsberg untersucht der Virologe Hendrik Streeck bereits, wie sich das  Virus im Detail ausbreitet. ..."_
Coronavirus: Muenchen testet Menschen in 3000 Haushalten auf Antikoerper - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Trump hat doch schon erklärt, dass es ohne seine Maßnahmen noch viel mehr Tote geben wird.
> Und schon feiern sie ihn dafür, dass er mal wieder die USA beschützt hat.



Warte doch mal ab,
wenn dort 30 oder 50 Mio. arbeitslos sind,
wird man dann schon einen Schuldigen suchen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hamstern sieht bei mir so aus, dass ich mit jedem Einkauf ein paar Dinge mehr mit nehme. Also gaaaanz langsam über Wochen meine Vorräte Stück für Stück leicht erhöhe. Das halte ich für sozial verträglich.
> 
> 
> Auch möglich, aber ich will auf beides vorbereitet sein.Und ich will auf jedem Fall vermeiden, infiziert zu werden. Auf dieses Ergebnis warte ich mit Spannung. das empfehle ich entsprechenden Stellen seit vier Wochen.
> ...


Das würdest aber nicht nur du tun, sondern mit dir noch etwas über achtzig Millionen andere Menschen und wir haben ja schon gesehen, dass unsere Supermärkte nicht auf plötzliche Anstiege vorbereitet sind, schon gar nicht über sämtliche Produktgruppen hinweg.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. April 2020)

*Coronavirus-Mutationen und Verbreitung*
Drückt man rechts die Play-Taste, 
kann man anhand der Daten die weltweite Ausbreitung anhand der bisherigen Fälle nach verfolgen.

Habe diese Website in einem Zeitungsartikel entdeckt. 
Sie haben auch die Daten und Karten für andere Viren, wie z.B. Ebola.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du machst es dir zu einfach.


Nein, mache ich nicht, weil ich dir einen Witz/eine lustige Situation aufgeschlüsselt habe. Das war kein wissenschaftlicher Diskurs (beherrsche ich aber auch, wenn du möchtest). Am Ende verarbeitet man aber auch wissenschaftlich Daten, deren Basis eine grobe Schätzung ist, ebenso grob und nicht absolut weiter. Alles andere würde nämlich ganz schnell zu einem Rundungschaos führen, an dessen Ende so gar nichts mehr richtig wäre. 
Den Rest ignoriere ich jetzt mal, denn dazu wurde schon genug geschrieben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was Humor angeht wäres mir lieber gewesen wenn ich im Januar eine Pandemie mit Hunderttausenden, wenns blöd läuzft Millionen Toten erwartet hätte und mit der Einschätzung daneben gelegen hätte. So rum wies jetzt aussieht (ich schätze einen Verlauf wie Sars1 und Mers im Januar mit wenigen Tausend Toten und jetzt gehts leider entgegen meiner Meinung damals richtig ab) ists deutlich bescheidener.



Ja, natürlich. Etwas anderes wollte dir doch auch niemand unterstellen (und wäre auch nicht lustig gewesen). Es war doch nur eine kleine humoristische Einlage, die lediglich vorführte, wie schnell - gerade noch plausibel klingende - Prognosen komplett geschrottet werden können.
So ein kleines Schmunzeln (nicht ob der kritischen Situation, sondern in Form ironischer Selbstreflektion) hat doch noch niemandem geschadet. 

Oder um es mal anders zu formulieren: wenn ich mich anstecke, lande ich mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der Intensiv (oder schlimmer) und kann trotzdem noch über so kleine Spitzen lachen.
Ihr halbwegs gesunden Kellerkinder (no offense, bin ja auch eines), tragt aber scheinbar schon alle Trauerflor. Wenn der Virus jetzt schon jeglichen Galgenhumor auf dem Gewissen hat, sollte man die Bürgersteige vielleicht tatsächlich vollends hochklappen.
_________________________

Apropos lustig: gerade vom Einkauf zurück und zufällig an einer Apotheke vorbeigekommen. Da sah ich es aus dem Augenwinkel: Covid19-Ambrosia!

Echte Flaschen Händesinfiziens zum Wucherpreis von nur 16 Euro (normal kostet das Zeug um die 5 Euro).
Eine habe ich mir eingepackt und behüte sie zukünftig wie eine Glucke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



„Es ist zu mir gekommen – mein Eigen, mein Liebes, mein Eigen – mein Schatzssss!“

Nur Klo- und Küchenpapier gabe es mal wieder keines (und auch keine Burgerbrötchen).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Coronavirus-Mutationen und Verbreitung*


Sieht nach einer gesteuerten Verbreitung durch die Chinesen aus. Erkennbar daran, dass zum Neujahrsfest am 12. Februar hundertausende Chinesen in Thailand waren, es dort aber keine Infektionen gab., Aber genau die "handvoll" Reisenden nach Europa und die USA haben als Superverbreiter für den Ausbruch gesorgt. Bevor ich jetzt aber Gerüchte in die Welt setze, muss ich zuerst die Reiseströme auswerten. Mag sein, dass ich den Flugverkehr nach China unterschätze und es ebenso hundertausende gibt, die regelmäßig fliegen. Dann würde es eher daran liegen, dass Thailand nicht überprüft, es kann am Wetter liegen, es war dort warm und relativ trocken, etc. Auffällig ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ich will auf jedem Fall vermeiden, infiziert zu werden. /QUOTE]
> 
> Auf die Dauer wird das leider nicht vermeidbar sein,
> wenn sich die gegenwärtige Situation noch über viele Monate erstreckt.
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Auf die Dauer wird das leider nicht vermeidbar sein,.


Es ist vermeidbar. Wenn es schlimmer wird, fahre ich mit Freunden in eine Sommerhütte ganz in den Norden von Schweden und wir leben dort autark. Jagen, Fische fangen und Spaß haben, aber keine anderen Menschen sehen.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> So ein kleines Schmunzeln (nicht ob der kritischen Situation, sondern in  Form ironischer Selbstreflektion) hat doch noch niemandem geschadet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noro. Das Gespenst das aus der Küche kam.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Echte Flaschen Händesinfiziens zum Wucherpreis von nur 16 Euro (normal kostet das Zeug um die 5 Euro).
> Eine habe ich mir eingepackt und behüte sie zukünftig wie eine Glucke.


Kauf dir besser den billigsten Klaren den es gibt oder die polnische Lösung mit gepanschten Fusel: Illegaler Alkohol in Polen: Wodka als Desinfektionsmittel - ZDFheute



Taskmaster schrieb:


> „Es ist zu mir gekommen – mein Eigen, mein Liebes, mein Eigen – mein Schatzssss!“


Nach dem rasieren bitte großzügig im Gesicht verteilen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

Und, wieviele Menschen wirst du bis dahin begegnen,

bis du in Schweden bist?


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Die Welt muss mMn einfach mal komplett auf Wirtschaft sche... und 100% auf Eindämmung und Bekämpfung switchen. Vermieter müssen halt mal etwas auf die Miete verzichten oder diese deutlich senken für eine gewisse Zeit, die Staaten müssen Menschen deren (wirtschaftliche) Existent bedroht ist etwas unter die Arme greifen.
Ich sag mal so, lieber wirtschaftliche Existenz bedroht, als die biologische. Wenn ich Kanzler wäre, würde es einen richtigen Shutdown geben und das Militär wäre täglich auf den Straßen zu sehen, um Leute mit Lebensmitteln etc zu versorgen und für die Ausgangssperre zu sorgen. 
Muss hier aussehen wie im Western bei einem Duell.

PS: Pampers Maske funktioniert richtig gut, meine Frau hat grad mal eins gebastelt, glaub ist deutlich sicherer als diese billig Masken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Für Desinfektionsmittel zu Hause tuts auch der gute alte Brennspiritus mittn bisschen Leitungswasser drin (so auf 70-80% alc halt). Kostenfaktor einfuffzisch der Liter und breit verfügbar.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für Desinfektionsmittel zu Hause tuts auch der gute alte Brennspiritus mittn bisschen Leitungswasser drin (so auf 70-80% alc halt). Kostenfaktor einfuffzisch der Liter und breit verfügbar.



Jo, muss man aber erstmal kaufen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und, wieviele Menschen wirst du bis dahin begegnen,
> 
> bis du in Schweden bist?


Niemanden, wir fliegen mit der eigenen Cessna. Aber das sind natürlich keine übertragbaren Lösungen und das ist nur die Notlösung, falls hier wirklich alles zusammenbricht. Es geht aber um das _"alle werden betroffen"_. Und das kann man mit eigenem Verhalten minimieren. Früher hatten meine Eltern in der Pampa ein kleines Wochenendhäuschen mitten im Wald, in alle Richtungen min. 2km von der nächsten Siedlung entfernt. Da hätte man jetzt auch in Ruhe leben können. Holz machen, Pilze sammeln, den Jagdpächter nach dem Abschuss eines Rehes fragen und ansonsten seine Ruhe haben

Viele Bauern können auf ihrem Hof auch sehr abgeschieden leben. Es gibt diese wenigen Einzelfälle der Autonomie. Aber das sind sehr wenige Menschen in unserer  hochvernetzten Welt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, muss man aber erstmal kaufen können.



Also in meiner Umgebung gibts das Zeug Europalettenweise in jedem größeren Laden (direkt neben den leergefegten Desinfektionsmittelregalen ), ich dachte dass wir hier keine Engpässe haben. Aber wenn du welches brauchst ich besorg dir gern was und schicks dir.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Niemanden, wir fliegen mit der eigenen Cessna. Aber das sind natürlich keine übertragbaren Lösungen und das ist nur die Notlösung, falls hier wirklich alles zusammenbricht. Es geht aber um das _"alle werden betroffen"_. Und das kann man mit eigenem Verhalten minimieren. Früher hatten meine Eltern hier mitten in der Pampa ein kleine Wochenendhäuschen mitten im Wald, in alle Richtungen min. 2km von der nächsten Siedlung entfernt. Da hätte man jetzt auch in Ruhe leben können. Holz machen, Pilze sammeln, den Jagdpächter nach dem Abschuss eines Rehes fragen und ansonsten seine Ruhe haben
> 
> Viele Bauern können auf ihrem Hof auch sehr abgescieden leben. Es gibt diese kleinen Einzeln der Autonomie. Aber das sind sehr wenige Menschen in unserer  hochvernetzten Welt.




Ich sehe schon,
so eine Art Preppersyndrom. 

Dazu ist jetzt aber leider zu spät,
auch die Schweden sind betroffen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit als Fluchtpunkt wäre
jetzt die Antarktis,
soweit wird es die Cessna aber nicht packen ...


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit als Fluchtpunkt wäre
> jetzt die Antarktis,


Und dann mit der Flugscheibe weiter zum Aldebaran? 
(Muss man wissen!)


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kauf dir besser den billigsten Klaren den es gibt oder die polnische Lösung mit gepanschten Fusel: Illegaler Alkohol in Polen: Wodka als Desinfektionsmittel - ZDFheute


"Hilft dort, wo die Infektion passiert: im Inneren des Körpers!"?
_Eine Frauenhand umschließt zärtlich einen in Wodka getränkten Tampon ..._

Danke für die Idee, aber ich denke (hoffe?!), dass ich mit meinem "Schatz" zumindest ein bis zwei Monate hinkomme. Ich gehe nur noch ganz ganz selten persönlich vor die Tür.

Sollte der aber tatsächlich nicht reichen, habe ich hier noch eine volle Flasche Amaretto und allerlei angefangene (und uralte) Verdauungsschnäpse  im Schrank (ihr wisst schon: das Sammelsurium an Schnapsresten, das man immer abends Besuchern nach dem Essen in den Rachen kippt, dabei eigentlich jedes Mal verwundert ist, dass der nicht irgendwie über die Jahre verdunstet ist ).
Das alles werde ich dann irgendwie destillieren (/inhalieren/konsumieren/ ... je nach Situation und allgemeiner Weltlage).


----------



## Andregee (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Zumindest mal ich. Mir fällt bei dem Thema auch nur ein, dass meine Kinder noch nicht volljährig sind und demnach noch nicht komplett selbstständig. Sie sind noch in der Grundschule. Ich müsste also noch zehn bis elf Jahre durchhalten bis ich sterben kann ohne mir einen Kopf um sie zu machen. Sonst wüsste ich nicht warum ich Angst davor haben sollte. Du darfst mir aber gern Gründe nennen.
> 
> @Incredible Alk
> Ne, da machst du es dir mMn zu einfach. Der Mensch handelt oft instinktiv in solchen Situationen, da bin ich noch bei dir. Allerdings gibt's da noch die Autonatismen. Antrainierte, vom Unterbewusstsein gelenkte Reaktionen. Genau diese können wir beeinflussen. Hast du schon oft in der Achterbahn Geräusche unterdrückt, in wirklich heftigen Streitereien auf die Zunge gebissen und in Situationen die deine Zukunft maßgeblich beeinflussen schon des öfteren fair statt rational gehandelt, denke ich dass man es auch in solchen Situationen durchaus hin bekommt, gezielt zu reagieren statt nur instinktgetrieben.


Es gibt wissenschaftliche Studien die belegen das der freie Wille in derartigen Situationen eine Fehleinschätzung seiner selbst ist, denn noch bevor der Wille scheinbar bewußt entsteht, haben andere Hirnareale diesen längst unbeeinflussbar festgelegt. Wir unterscheiden uns von Tieren da nicht wirklich


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2020)

Dreht Rotkaeppchen jetzt vollkommen durch?


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2020)

Hat die Forensoftware mal wieder einen Beitrag gefressen, in dem Falle den von Andregee?


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also in meiner Umgebung gibts das Zeug Europalettenweise in jedem größeren Laden (direkt neben den leergefegten Desinfektionsmittelregalen ), ich dachte dass wir hier keine Engpässe haben. Aber wenn du welches brauchst ich besorg dir gern was und schicks dir.



Danke für das Angebot, das ist sehr nett von Dir 

Ich habe noch ne Pulle im Keller stehen,
als Handwerker braucht man das schonmal.

Bei uns in Sachsen sind alle Bau- und Gartenmärkte dicht,
und "normale" Supermärkte haben das nicht im Sortiment.

Ohne Onlineversand ist es schwierig, jetzt daran ranzukommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hat die Forensoftware mal wieder einen Beitrag gefressen, in dem Falle den von Andregee?



Iirc gibts ein Plugin, dass den elenden Handyspam ("gesendet von meinem xyz") automatisch entfernt wenns erkannt wird. Wenn man solche Textbausteine auch noch zitiert oder irgendwie im eigenen Text drinhat kanns passieren dass das Plugin mehr löscht als es soll wenn einfach alles nach dem String entfernt wird. Die Daten sind aber noch da da wir nie was löschen sondern nur ausblenden, selbst Tools machen das so, ich habs fix wiederhergestellt.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Es gibt auch Studien die belegen dass normalerweise nie jemand auf die Idee kommen würde das Lenkrad seines Campers los zu lassen und sich hinten einen Kaffee zu kochen. Dennoch gab es solche Fälle schon. Studien zeigen oft nur das was man aufzeigen möchte. Sollen sie mal die gleiche Studie machen, aber als Probanden ausschließlich Shaolinmönche die gelernt haben ihren Herzschlag bis kurz vor den Tod zu reduzieren und nach zwei Wochen wieder aufzuwachen, ohne Anreiz von außen. Mal schauen ob das gleiche Ergebnis raus kommt.
Klar ist diese Vorderung jetzt überspitzt, aber es zeigt was ich sagen wollte. Nämlich dass es keine allgemein gültige Aussage dazu gibt die wirklich Sinn macht. Beispielsweise müsste während so einer Versuchsreihe mal einer vor den Augen der anderen hops gehen, damit sie wirklich bewusst Todesangst erleben und nicht nur was ähnliches. Erst dann würde ich persönlich so eine Studie ernst nehmen.

Edit


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Iirc gibts ein Plugin, dass den elenden  Handyspam ("gesendet von meinem xyz") automatisch entfernt wenns erkannt  wird.


Was heißt denn hier "elenden"? Das gibt den anderen Usern mit denen man sich vielleicht gerade austauscht die Möglichkeit zu verstehen warum die Formatierung gerade nicht so super sauber ist, oder es etwas länger gedauert hat bis man geantwortet hat. Hast du mal richtig große Beiträge mit X unterschiedlichen Zitaten mit dem Handy erstellt, oder gar bearbeitet? Das ist nicht so easy wie am Desktop. Wenn man dann noch Bilder und Videos drin hat und vielleicht nur Edge, dann ist etwas Verständnis angebracht. Bekommt man es dennoch hin halbwegs ordentliche Beiträge zu verfassen, sollte es den anderen Zeigen wie sehr man sich für sie ins Zeug gelegt hat. Den "elenden"... Ich glaub es hackt!


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier "elenden"? Das gibt den anderen Usern mit denen man sich vielleicht gerade austauscht die Möglichkeit zu verstehen warum die Formatierung gerade nicht so super sauber ist, oder es etwas länger gedauert hat bis man geantwortet hat.



Wir hätten uns nicht die Mühe gemacht sowas zu implementieren wenn sich nicht haufenweise User darüber beschwert hätten weil das der allergrößten Mehrheit offenbar gehörig auf den Sack geht wenn unter jedem 2. Post "gesendet von meinem hastenichtgesehen" steht. Und, vorsicht das könnte dich jetzt verunsichern, es ist den allermeisten Foristen völlig egal wie lange jemand an einer Antwort schreibt oder aus welchem Grund eine Formatierung der Antwort gut oder schlecht ist. Und nein, ich habe noch nie vom handy aus hier gepostet - hauptsächlich aus genau dem Grund dass vernünftige beiträge vom Handy aus tippen einfach fürn A... ist. 

Seitdem wir diese technik nutzen hats jedenfalls keinerlei Beschwerden mehr zu dem Thema gegeben. Aber das ist hier auch nicht Threadthema.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und, vorsicht das könnte dich jetzt verunsichern, es ist den allermeisten Foristen völlig egal wie lange jemand an einer Antwort schreibt oder aus welchem Grund eine Formatierung der Antwort gut oder schlecht ist.



Genau das ist eben doch Thema des threads! Genau diese Einstellung sorgt nämlich für dieses egoistische Verhalten, dass am Ende der Krise vielleicht in Plünderungen und Bürgerkrieg enden könnte. Genau dieses Verhalten kann man jeden einzelnen Tag trainieren zu unterdrücken und dann wird es zum Automatismus und dann hat man sich auch in schwierigen Situationen unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Du vergleichst die Antwortzeit von Leuten im Forum mit Plünderungen und Bürgerkrieg? 
Wow. Und da wird Rotkäppchen unterstellt sie würde vollkommen durchdrehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und da wird Rotkäppchen unterstellt sie würde vollkommen durchdrehen.


Wer hat das denn geschrieben? Vermutlich irgend jemand auf meiner laaaangen Ignorierliste ... egal, habe es nicht mitbekommen aber ein paar Punkte für diese ungehobelte Unverschämtheit darfst Du nach belieben verteilen. 

So, wir sollten jetzt nach den ganzen Geplänkel zurück zum Coronavirus kommen. Oder gehört_ "durchdrehen"_ zum Krankheitsbild? Sebe ich z.B. was die Quarantäne an Verensamung bringt, ist das nicht ohne. Ich frage mich z.B. Beispiel, ob es für meinen Vater lebenswerter ist, dass wir uns jetzt nicht sehen, anstatt möglicherweise eine Infektion zu bekommen. Was bringen ihm die letzten Monate oder Jahre ohne Kontakt. Schwieriges Thema.



_gesendet via Plappertalk mit einen Brainphone 666_


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

Von Jahren muss man ja nicht ausgehen. Medikamente könnten ab Sommer verfügbar sein und so lange sollte man das Risiko minimieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Von Jahren muss man ja nicht ausgehen. Medikamente könnten ab Sommer verfügbar sein und so lange sollte man das Risiko minimieren.


Das ist eben genau die offene Frage.  Darum warten wir erst einmal ab und telefonieren nur, anstatt uns zu sehen. Und dann beobachten wir, was passiert.  Das kann man mal einen Monat machen, oder zwei, im schlimmsten Falle drei, aber dann muss es auch wieder gut sein. Dann muss und wird masn andere Wege gehen, z.B. treffen mit viel Distanz.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Von Jahren muss man ja nicht ausgehen. Medikamente könnten ab Sommer verfügbar sein und so lange sollte man das Risiko minimieren.


Träumerle. Mit einem Impfstoff würde ich nicht vor FRÜHESTENS Q1 2021 rechnen.
Und dann muss er auch noch in Masse hergestellt, verteilt und injiziert werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Von Jahren muss man ja nicht ausgehen. Medikamente könnten ab Sommer verfügbar sein und so lange sollte man das Risiko minimieren.



Aber keine, die bspw. die Intensivbehandlung aufheben können. So was ist noch lange nicht in Sicht.
Maximal werden diese den ein oder anderen Krankheitsverlauf abmildern. Mehr aber nicht. Da sind antivirale Medikamente auch nicht besser/schneller als Antibiotika bei Bakterien. Mit einer Sepsis liegst du auch eine Weile auf der Intensiv. Selbst wenn du das Glück hast, dass die verursachenden Erreger auf die verabreichten Antibiotika ansprechen.
Um die Lebensbedrohung auszuschließen und somit die Intensiv verlassen zu dürfen, braucht es Zeit.
Und das ist eben das Problem: uns werden die Intensivbetten ausgehen. So oder so.

Die einzige wirkliche Rettung ist die Impfung. Nur sie wird die Situation deutlich entschärfen. Leider avisiert man für die aber irgendwann 2021 an.


----------



## INU.ID (3. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Preppersyndrom.


Ich bin mir sehr sicher, alle diejenigen die diese "Prepper" vorher belächelt haben, werden nach Covid19 keinen einzigen Prepper mehr für "dumm" (oder auch nur übertrieben) halten. Nicht mal die mit Bunker im Garten/Keller/der Scheune, oder einem Lager um Jahre ohne externe Versorgung überleben zu können. Ich selbst sehe mich ja nur als "Hobby-Prepper", habe also lange nicht alles und auch nur relativ wenig auf Vorrat (Nahrungsmittel usw. für max. 6 "gestreckte" Monate, Kerzen/geladene Li-Ion+Blei-Akkus, Holzöfen zum heizen und kochen, nen Stromgenerator, etwas Treibstoff), aber die "richtigen" Prepper haben ja tlw. Lager um 1 Jahr und länger aushalten zu können. Ich wohne allerdings auch eher in einer sehr ländlichen Gegend, mit dem einen oder anderen Bauern in der Nähe. Wir (also auch mit den Nachbarn) könnten hier ziemlich lange sehr autark leben. Danke einiger Windräder in unmittelbarer Nähe sogar sehr komfortabel.

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich werde meine Vorräte, wenn sich alles wieder etwas gelegt hat, noch mal deutlich ausbauen. Denn wie man sieht, es kann durchaus "Katastrophen" geben die schneller passieren, als man sich vorstellt (also ohne dass die Probleme sich zb. auf politischer Ebene ein halbes Jahr vorher schon abzeichnen), und dann kann man im Nachhinein nicht mehr schnell noch nen Vorrat anlegen oder ausbauen. Blöd wenn du dann 500€ oder 1000€ gespart, und dann kein großes Vorratslager hast, und dann hinterher aufgrund der Preisexplosion für deine 500€ oder 1000€ nur noch 10% dessen bekommst, was du vor der "Krise" dafür bekommen hättest. Oder dann sogar  anfangen musst zu tauschen, aber gar nichts zum tauschen hast... außer vielleicht [Dinge/Tätigkeiten/Verwandte/Haustiere einfügen die man nicht im Austausch für Nahrungsmittel anbieten möchte] ... 

Und wer gar keinen Vorrat hat, also nicht mal 2 oder 4 Wochen ohne vor die Tür zu gehen überleben oder auch nur auskommen kann, der fühlt sich bestimmt auch (zumindest zukünftig) entsprechend weniger sicher. Also nicht nur in Zeiten wie jetzt, sondern auch im normalen Alltag. Wenn man nur für mindestens 3 Monate (in Rotation, also neues Zeug hinten ins Regal, und was man aktuell braucht nimmt man von vorne = immer ein frischer Vorrat am Start) einen Vorrat hat, ist das schon mal eine sehr gute Ausgangsposition.

Für die "Endzeit" (also mit Waffen und Munition usw, Nahrung für mehrere Jahre) muß man ja nicht zwingend Dinge einlagern. Wobei ich hier auch schon das eine oder andere im Haus aufbewahre. Man(cher) will ja beim Thema "Gefahrenabwehr" im Fall der Fälle nicht dumm/mit leeren Händen dastehen... ^^


Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau diese Einstellung sorgt nämlich für  dieses egoistische Verhalten, dass am Ende der Krise vielleicht in  Plünderungen und Bürgerkrieg enden könnte.


Vielleicht hab ich das Thema Lagerkoller doch unterschätzt... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TaZVPE6k09w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slezer (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Niemanden, wir fliegen mit der eigenen Cessna. [..]



Wird immer besser


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2020)

Hells Flying Grannies...


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. April 2020)

So viele alte Leute und sie müssen jetzt einkaufen.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Habt ihr mitbekommen wie die amis den deutschen bereits von den deutschen gekaufte/bezahlte Schutzmasken vor der Nase wegschnappen, weil sie ein deutlich höheres Angebot gemacht haben im Nachhinein? Die Ware sollte aus China kommend in Bangkok umgeladen und per Flieger nach Deutschland kommen, doch der Flieger wurde in die USA umgeleitet.... Man spricht von moderner Piraterie...
Coronavirus: Trump in Krise rigoros! USA „klaut“ Mundschutz fuer Deutschland - erste Details bekannt, Politiker tobt | Welt

Hier muss endlich mal die verdammte Bürokratie ad acta gelegt werden und schnell Produktionsstätten aus dem Boden gestampft werden oder vorhanden Betriebe umfunktioniert werden und zwar zackig, also von heute auf morgen, aber wenn ich an den Berliner Flughafen denke, weiß ich ja wie das enden kann... Es muss endlich ein Umdenken stattfinden, es geht schließlich um Leben oder Tod. Kriegsrecht ausrufen und alles per Dekret regeln, kein bla bla mehr, sondern Resultate bitte. Wenn Deutschland wirklich will, dann macht es dem Virus den gar aus, nur wir haben leider keinen an der Spitze, der die Cojones dazu hat mal die Zügel an sich zu reißen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> . Wenn Deutschland wirklich will, dann macht es dem Virus den gar aus, nur wir haben leider keinen an der Spitze, der die Cojones dazu hat mal die Zügel an sich zu reißen.



Ja schon "schade" das wir hier in Deutschland keinen "starken" türkischen Paten wie den Erdogan haben, der auf die Rechtsstaatlichkeit scheißt wo er nur kann und sämtliche Autorität an sich reißt, wenns in den Kram passt.
Hat er für seinen Palazzo Prozzo im Naturschutzgebiet von Ankara den inzwischen schon eine Baugenehmigung bekommen (lel als ob) und wieviele Schutzmasken produziert er den da in den 1000 Zimmern?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland wirklich will, dann macht es dem Virus den gar aus, nur wir haben leider keinen an der Spitze, der die Cojones dazu hat mal die Zügel an sich zu reißen.



Du vermisst also auch einen neuen Führer?


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja schon "schade" das wir hier in Deutschland keinen türkischen Paten wie den Erdogan haben, der auf die Rechtsstaatlichkeit scheißt wo er nur kann und sämtliche Autorität an sich reißt, wenns in den Kram passt.



Komm mir bitte nicht mit so einem Müll, wir sind vor einer sehr sehr ernsten länger anhaltenden Krise und alles steht oder fällt mit schnellem handeln etc pp, wenn du das nicht einsehen willst, ist das deine Sache. Raffst du es nicht, es läuft alles viel zu lahm hier bzw es läuft nix, da muss zack zack entschieden werden zum Wohle des Volkes bzw des Staates.
Stellt euch vor wie Adolf in dieser Situation reagiert hätte^^ (Preise den jetzt nicht, war ein sehr grauenvoller Mensch, aber ihr versteht schon was ich meine).
Ich spreche auch nicht von einem Dauerzustand, sondern bis sich die Lage endlich deutlich verbessert bzw das Virus besiegt ist.
Dieses ganze gequassel und Zeit verplempern nervt einfach nur noch.


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Träumerle. Mit einem Impfstoff würde ich nicht vor FRÜHESTENS Q1 2021 rechnen.
> Und dann muss er auch noch in Masse hergestellt, verteilt und injiziert werden.



Ich sagte Medikament und wenn man die ersten Meldungen zu den klinischen Studien betrachtet, gibt es wohl einige Medikamente, die in der Lage sind den Verlauf drastisch zu mildern, wenn man sie früh genug gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Komm mir bitte nicht mit so einem Müll, wir sind vor einer sehr sehr ernsten länger anhaltenden Krise und alles steht oder fällt mit schnellem handeln etc pp, wenn du das nicht einsehen willst, ist das deine Sache. Raffst du es nicht, es läuft alles viel zu lahm hier bzw es läuft nix, da muss zack zack entschieden werden zum Wohle des Volkes bzw des Staates.
> Stellt euch vor wie Adolf in dieser Situation reagiert hätte^^



Ja raffen tust Du nicht dass das Außmaß der Situation sicher nicht rechtfertigt dafür die Rechtsstaatlichkeit außer Kraft zu setzen und wie Hitler reagiert hätte kann ich dir genau sagen, nicht verhältnismäßig und sicherlich nicht auf einer rechtsstaatlichen Basis.
Aber es ist wieder einmal bezeichnend für dein Demokratieverständnis das du Hitler hier als Basis für eine verhältnismäßige Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit zu Grunde legst!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Träumerle. Mit einem Impfstoff würde ich nicht vor Q1 2021 rechnen..


Kiste Bier, das im Herbst erste Impfmittel verfügbar sind. 
Impfstoffe gegen Coronavirus – Der aktuelle Forschungsstand | vfa

Insbesondere das Team des Galilee Research Institute (MIGAL)  hat einen ziemlich guten Ansatz mit sehr ähnlichen Coronaviren. Abwarten.


Off topic


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja raffen  ....


Bleibt bitte freundlich miteinander. Danke

Übrigens, unter dem Deckmantel der Quarantäne konnten immer schon alle Bürgerrechte jederzeit eingeschränkt werden, das ist nichts neues. Dass z.B. Schiffe einfach so unter Quarantäne gesetzt werden können, fand ich immer schon befremdlich.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Ich denke Adolf hätte in 2 Tagen Deutschland unabhängig von China gemacht, was Schutzequip,Geräte etc angeht.
Wie gesagt ich preise den Typen nicht. Andere Länder schnappen unser Equip weg vor der Nase, wach endlich mal auf, dein Leben juckt keinen auf der Welt.
Wenn du wegen lebenswichtigen bzw Entscheidungen die schnellstens umgesetzt werden müssen ohne wenn und aber, noch 500 Instanzen und Typen fragen musst in dieser Situation, dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kiste Bier, das im Herbst erste Impfmittel verfügbar ist.



Ich hoffe dass du Recht hast - dann komm ich mit der Kiste persönlich vorbei.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich denke Adolf hätte in 2 Tagen Deutschland unabhängig von China gemacht, was Schutzequip,Geräte etc angeht.
> Wie gesagt ich preise den Typen nicht. Andere Länder schnappen unser Equip weg vor der Nase, wach endlich mal auf, dein Leben juckt keinen auf der Welt.



Hitler hätte auch in zwei Tagen beschlossen Menschen wie dich in ein Vernichtungslager zu stecken, einfach weil sie die falsche Abstammung haben, oder den falschen Glauben. "Chapau" also dafür das du die Mechaniken, durch die dieses System so funktionieren konnte, zurückwünschst und als für so eine Situation angemessen lobpreist.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dass  z.B. Schiffe einfach so unter Quarantäne gesetzt werden können, fand ich  immer schon befremdlich.



Ein überbleibsel aus der Antike und dem Mittelalter, als Schiffe noch die Hauptquelle für die Ausbreitung schwerer Seuchen waren und damals, ohne moderne Kommunikationsmittel, auch eine äußerst angemessene Maßnahme um eine Ausbreitung effektiver eindämen zu können.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hitler hätte auch in zwei Tagen beschlossen Menschen wie dich in ein Vernichtungslager zu stecken, einfach weil sie die falsche Abstammung haben, oder den falschen Glauben. "Chapau" also dafür das du die Mechaniken, durch die dieses System so funktionieren konnte, zurückwünschst und als für so eine Situation angemessen lobpreist.



Willst du mich extra falsch verstehen? Ich wünsche mir keinen Massenmörder zurück, stell dir einfach Adolf in der guten Version vor bzw dessen Lebensziel es ist, Menschen zu retten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich denke Adolf hätte in 2 Tagen Deutschland unabhängig von China gemacht.


Das sind halt andere Vorgehensweisen. Absolute Herrscher sind immer schneller im Entscheidungenfinden als langsame demokratische Prozesse. Das muss jedem klar sein. Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen sind Diktaturen ober Erbmonachien alles andere als lebenswert. 

Im Einzelfall mag es ein Vorteil sind, im Gesamten ist es eine Katastrophe. Wer führte in Europa Jahrhunderte Krieg gegeneinander? Waren es die Bürger oder waren es Könige? Neee, Du, sowas brauchen wir nie wieder, auch wenn von vielen Seiten der Schrei hoch kommt, dass sie einen starken Führer wollen. Das sind Wahnsinnige, wirf einen Blick nach Ungarn und schau Dir an, was dort passiert und passieren wird,


----------



## Xaphyr (3. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hitler hätte auch in zwei Tagen beschlossen Menschen wie dich in ein Vernichtungslager zu stecken, einfach weil sie die falsche Abstammung haben, oder den falschen Glauben. "Chapau" also dafür das du die Mechaniken, durch die dieses System so funktionieren konnte, zurückwünschst und als für so eine Situation angemessen lobpreist.


Das hat jetzt wenig mit der derzeitigen Situation zu tun.
Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass er das Ganze als "natürlichen Ausleseprozess" betrachten und die Wirtschaft normal weiter laufen lassen würde.
Gibt ja heute noch genug Menschen, die genau so denken.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, dieses typische "ich bin ja nicht rechts, ABER..." sagt schon viel aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Willst du mich extra falsch verstehen? Ich wünsche mir keinen Massenmörder zurück, stell dir einfach Adolf in der guten Version vor bzw dessen Lebensziel es ist, Menschen zu retten.



Nein du verstehst nicht was du da möchtest, du möchtest die Instrumentarien zurück die sich solche Massenmörder für ihr wirken wünschen / brauchen.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass er das Ganze als  "natürlichen Ausleseprozess" betrachten und die Wirtschaft normal weiter  laufen lassen würde.
> Gibt ja heute noch genug Menschen, die genau so denken.



Brauchst du nur in die USA schauen, oder auch Brasilien, der Donald wollte ja auch einfach alles weiterlaufen lassen, weil Wirtschaft über Menschenleben, bis ihm wer gesteckt hat das ihn das die Wiederwahl kosten wird.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein du verstehst nicht was du da möchtest, du möchtest die Instrumentarien zurück die solche Massenmörder für ihr wirken wünschen / brauchen.



Du meinst, man ist also nicht in der Lage, !zeitlich begrenzt! die Entscheidungsprozesse um tausende % zu beschleunigen bzw einem (von mir aus Mutti), die Befugnis dazu zu vergeben, denkst du wir landen direkt wieder im dritten Reich?
Vertrau mal deinem Land und seinen Bürgern ein wenig mehr. Sieh es als eine Art Rettungsmission, es muss schnell und rigoros gehandelt werden.
Sind leider zu viele Menschen unterwegs, die alles torpedieren können, was man im Schneckentempo erreicht hat.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2020)

ab 5:52 Min. Einfach Unglaublich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BiXAPBM9bSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Normal hier, wundert dich das? Hast halt keinen an der Spitze der das mal richtig handlen tut.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du meinst, man ist also nicht in der Lage, !zeitlich begrenzt! die Entscheidungsprozesse um tausende % zu beschleunigen bzw einem (von mir aus Mutti), die Befugnis dazu zu vergeben, denkst du wir landen direkt wieder im dritten Reich?
> Vertrau mal deinem Land und seinen Bürgern ein wenig mehr.



Warum sollte ich das, ich sehe Menschen wie Dich, wie Pjere Vogel, wie Friedrich Merz, wie Julia Klöckner, wie Christan Lindner, wie Björn Höcke und viele andere und weiß, Vertrauen ist völlig fehl am Platz.
Das einzige was eine demokratische Gesellschaft garantiert sind klare Gesetze und Kontrolmechanismen, die Naivlingen und Desinteressierten, Irrgeleiteteten, Spinnern und Blindfliegern möglichst unmöglich machen die Demokratie außer Kraft zu setzen!


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Komm mir bitte nicht mit so einem Müll, wir sind vor einer sehr sehr ernsten länger anhaltenden Krise und alles steht oder fällt mit schnellem handeln etc pp, wenn du das nicht einsehen willst, ist das deine Sache. Raffst du es nicht, es läuft alles viel zu lahm hier bzw es läuft nix, da muss zack zack entschieden werden zum Wohle des Volkes bzw des Staates.
> Stellt euch vor wie Adolf in dieser Situation reagiert hätte^^ (Preise den jetzt nicht, war ein sehr grauenvoller Mensch, aber ihr versteht schon was ich meine).
> Ich spreche auch nicht von einem Dauerzustand, sondern bis sich die Lage endlich deutlich verbessert bzw das Virus besiegt ist.
> Dieses ganze gequassel und Zeit verplempern nervt einfach nur noch.



Victor Orban hat die Corona Krise genutzt um jetzt unbegrenzt mit Dekreten regieren zu können. Das Parlament ist abgeschafft. Der Weg in eine Diktatur frei. 
Corona: Ungarn verabschiedet umstrittenes Notstandsgesetz


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du meinst, man ist also nicht in der Lage, !zeitlich begrenzt! die Entscheidungsprozesse um tausende % zu beschleunigen bzw einem (von mir aus Mutti), die Befugnis dazu zu vergeben, denkst du wir landen direkt wieder im dritten Reich?


Fast jede moderne Diktatur hat mit solchen "zeitlich begrenzten" Ermächtigungsgesetzen begonnen.
Deswegen blockiert unsere Verfassung sowas auch so gut.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das, ich sehe Menschen wie Dich, wie Pjere Vogel, wie Friedrich Merz, wie Christan Lindner, wie Björn Höcke und viele andere und weiß, Vertrauen ist völlig fehl am Platz.
> Das einzige was eine demokratische Gesellschaft garantiert sind klare Gesetze und Kontrolmechanismen, die Naivlingen und Desinteressierten, Irrgeleiteteten, Spinnern und Blindfliegern möglichst unmöglich machen die Demokratie außer Kraft zu setzen!



Hast also so eine große Angst vor Mutti Merkel?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hast also so eine große Angst vor Mutti Merkel?



Nein vor Rattenfängern und Menschen wie Dir, die zu blind sind die Konsequenzen ihres eigenen Handelns und ihrer eigenen Vorstellungen und Wünsche überblicken zu können.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein vor Rattenfängern und Menschen wie Dir, die zu blind sind die Konsequenzen ihres eigenen Handelns und ihrer eigenen Vorstellungen und Wünsche überblicken zu können.



Denke nicht, dass Merkel hier eine Diktatur aufbauen würde. Mir geht es nur darum, dass endlich mal was passiert, wir nicht so abhängig von China sind und wichtige notwendige Regeln schnell durchgesetzt werden landesweit.
MMn läuft das leider viel zu langsam, andere hauen in paar Tagen Krankenhäuser aus dem Nichts raus und hier begrüßt man sich gerade mal nach einer Woche um es mal überspitzt zu sagen.
Kann alles richtig böse enden wenn man immer verpennt.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> MMn läuft das leider viel zu langsam, andere hauen in paar Tagen Krankenhäuser aus dem Nichts raus und hier begrüßt man sich gerade mal nach einer Woche um es mal überspitzt zu sagen.
> Kann alles richtig böse enden wenn man immer verpennt.



Das ist ja eigentlich auch der Gag und zeigt, dass China nicht mit offenen Karten spielt.
Da stampft man Krankenhäuser aus dem Boden und zwei Wochen später wird die Krise für beendet erklärt.
Das glaubt doch keiner.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. April 2020)

Lieber Duvi, ich möchte dir wirklich dringend ans Herz legen dich mal etwas umfassender und differenzierter mit der Gesamtproblematik auseinanderzusetzen. 
Denn das was du da vom Stapel lässt, ist Stammtischgewäsch und deiner eigentlich nicht würdig.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich auch der Gag und zeigt, dass China nicht mit offenen Karten spielt.
> Da stampft man Krankenhäuser aus dem Boden und zwei Wochen später wird die Krise für beendet erklärt.
> Das glaubt doch keiner.



Spielen Korea und diverse andere Länder auch nicht mit offenen Karten, gibt ja einige Länder, die durch die richtige und schnelle Herangehensweise einiges erreicht haben.
Dazu müssten wir mal das Verhalten von China und DE vergleichen im Detail.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich auch der Gag und zeigt, dass China nicht mit offenen Karten spielt.
> Da stampft man Krankenhäuser aus dem Boden und zwei Wochen später wird die Krise für beendet erklärt.
> Das glaubt doch keiner.



Natürlich glaubt das keiner der bei Verstand ist und nicht mit einem Klammerbeutel gepudert.
Auch in China ist das Virus nicht mehr unter Kontrolle als zuvor und sicherlich auch nicht besiegt, aber die Kommunistische Partei und ihr "großer" Führer haben halt beschlossen das die wirtschaftlichen, außenpolitischen, wie geostrategischen Vorteile "wichtiger" sind, als Menschenleben die man noch durch Corona verlieren wird.
Nur darum jetzt die Beendigung der Sperren und die mediale Propaganda das Corona weitestgehend unter Kontrolle wäre.
Dadurch das China jetzt die Wirtschaft wieder hochfährt haben sie einen großen Vorteil gegenüber den westlichen Industrienationen, wo große Teile der Wirtschaft auf absehbare Zeit noch stillstehen werden und die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen durch diesen längeren Stillstand wesentlich verherender sein werden.


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

So schnell konnte Hitler sicher auch nicht nähen, dass er die benötigten Masken in 2 Tagen fertig gehabt hätte. Ansonsten läuft die hiesige Produktion ja an und immer mehr Fabriken stellen um.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Man hätte schon seit vielen Wochen die Geräte/Maschinen kaufen können um die Maskenproduktion richtig anzukurbeln, aber was hat man getan?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man hätte schon seit vielen Wochen die Geräte/Maschinen kaufen können um die Maskenproduktion richtig anzukurbeln, aber was hat man getan?



Man hätte seit Sars reagieren können und selbst Bill Gates hat schon 2015 davor gewarnt und sah eine weltweite Pandemie als größte Bedrohung an -- abseits vom Klimawandel.
Aber so ist Politik eben. Erst wenns vor die Füße fällt wird gehandelt.


----------



## Slezer (3. April 2020)

In Deutschland nicht einmal wenn's vor die Füße fällt


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

Genau deswegen haben wir pro Einwohner mehr Beatmungsplätze als jeder anderes Land, mehr Laborkapazität und immer noch mehr Schutzausrüstung... wirklich ein totales Versagen des Staates...

Diese Einstellung macht unser Land kaputt und ist der Nährboden für Extremisten. Immer hätten andere etwas besser machen müssen, nie ist etwas mal einfach gut oder auch mal außerhalb der Kontrolle des Staates.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man hätte seit Sars reagieren können und selbst Bill Gates hat schon 2015 davor gewarnt und sah eine weltweite Pandemie als größte Bedrohung an -- abseits vom Klimawandel.
> Aber so ist Politik eben. Erst wenns vor die Füße fällt wird gehandelt.



Was interessiert einen auch das Elend von Morgen, wenn man die eigene Karriere mit Lobbyismus pushen kann und Geld von unten nach oben umschichten?
Mit Vorsorge für die Krisen der Zukunft, jenseits der 4 Jahre, und mehr gesellschaftlicher Gerechtigkeit bringt man es nicht zu persönlichen Wohlstand und einer Wiederwahl.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Genau deswegen haben wir pro Einwohner mehr Beatmungsplätze als jeder anderes Land, mehr Laborkapazität und immer noch mehr Schutzausrüstung... wirklich ein totales Versagen des Staates...



Wir haben nicht mehr Beatmungsgeräte weil wir geil sind, die anderen Länder haben ihr Gesundheitssystem kaputt gespart, weil sie aufgrund der Finanzkrise 2008 Geld einsparen mussten und wo kann man das besser als im Gesundheit/Pflege/Bildung/Rente/Sozial Bereich.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

Notfalls die Industrie dazu verpflichten welche zu bauen.
Besonders die Waffen - und Rüstungsindustrie.
Dann tun die mal etwas sinnvolles.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Notfalls die Industrie dazu verpflichten welche zu bauen.
> Besonders die Waffen - und Rüstungsindustrie.
> Dann tun die mal etwas sinnvolles.



Ja bald, wenn es durch alle Instanzen gelaufen ist, sprich so gegen 2022^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier doch nicht in Afrika, wo die Leute verhungern.
> Im Fall der Fälle gibt es immer noch die Tafeln.



Die Tafeln gibt es nicht mehr (wegen Corona), aber davon abgesehen muss in Deutschland auch niemand verhungern, wenn er Essen angemessen in seiner Finanzplanung priorisiert (was einigen scheinbar schwer fällt...).
Aber gutes, gesundes Essen ist in Deutschland teilweise ebenso Luxusgut wie eine Ausbildung darüber, was eigentlich gesund ist. Deswegen trifft man beides bei armen Leuten vergleichsweise selten an. Ein mindestens genauso wichtiger Todesfaktor bei armen Leuten sind aber oft die weitaus schlechteren Arbeits- und Lebensbedingungen. Essen ist nur ein kleiner Baustein, auf den sich am einfachsten mit dem Finger zeigen lässt.

Aber wie schon in meinem letzten Post geäußert: Anstatt Milliarden in die Wirtschaft zu stecken in der Hoffnung, dass Millionen bei den Bürgern Enden, was Tausende vor den Abstieg in Armut bewahrt, könnte man sich vielleicht mal darüber Gedanken machen, dass es allgemein unschön ist, wenn Millionen die schon arm sind, vorzeitig sterben. Auch ohne Corona.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, es hängt vor allem davon ab, ob die Leute auf dem Land  oder in der Stadt leben.
> In der Stadt sind jetzt plötzlich alle Kinos, Clubs etc. zu.
> Auf dem Land ist man das schon lange gewöhnt. Genauso wie an den geringen Verkehr, die bessere Luft, die wenigen Menschen und das langsame Internet.



Tz. Ich hab das schon oft beobachtet, die Privilegierten vom Land reagieren, wenn auch nur ein Bruchteil der Stadtbewohner bei ihnen auftaucht. Und die Luft hier ist auch nicht so viel besser geworden, wie man es sich wünscht, weil Teile des ÖPNV durch Einzelfahrten ersetzt wurden. Also mittlerer Verkehr, mittelmäßige Luft, mittelmäßiges Internet und immer noch die vollen Menschenmassen. Wir Zeit für Landverschickungen!




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das kann in seltenen Einzelfällen vorkommen oder bei Personen die auf eine Situation hin [ihr Unterbewusstsein] trainiert haben (wie etwa ein Kampfsportler der instinktiv richtig auf einen körperlichen Angriff reagieren würde). Aber in der Masse kannste das vergessen. Wenn eine echte Panik ausbricht rennen Leute wild übereinander, schreien und schlagen um sich. Das ist völlig bescheuertes Verhalten aber nunmal so im Stammhirn verankert. Auch wenn du da der Einzelfall bist der rational handeln will hilft dir das nicht, du wirst trotzdem totgetrampelt.
> 
> Kleiner Ausflug in die Psychologie... in einer Extremsituation gibts evolutionär bedingt genau 3 Möglichkeiten was ein Säugetier so tut: Flüchten, kämpfen oder totstellen. Sobald der Stressreiz groß genug ist um das System 2 (höheres Bewusstsein) abzuschalten und der Instinkt übernimmt tut der Mensch genau das. Er rennt panisch weg (Flucht), er tritt wild um sich (Kampf) oder er erstarrt regungslos zitternd (totstellen).
> 
> Unterschiedliche Ausprägungen und damit der Irrglaube man könne das kontrollieren kommt daher, dass die Grenze die überschritten werden muss dass diese Verhaltensweisen eintreffen bei jedem Individuum und je nach Art des Stresses verschieden sind. Der Kampfsportler wird eine sehr viel höhere Grenze haben für einen solchen Reflex wenn er in eine Kneipenschlägerei gerät als ein Untrainierter. Bei manchen ist die Grenze dagegen so niedrig dass sie sogar in Alltagssituationen schon überschritten wird (in einer Prüfungssituation nen Blackout haben ist beispielsweise "totstellen", den Mann vom Ordnungsamt dumm anfahren weil er nen Zehner für Falschparken haben will ist "Kampf").



Das ist Küchentischpsychologie, die so bestenfalls in unmittelbaren Gefahrensituationen zutrifft. Reflexe greifen in Sekundenbruchteilen. Schon wenn wir 1-2 Sekunden Zeit haben, läuft die Kontrolle nicht mehr über das Stammhirn, sondern über das Bewusstsein. Das letzteres bei weitem keine so selbstsichere Kontrollinstanz ist, wie viele gemeinhin annehmen, stimmt, aber das gilt auch für ganz andere Situationen. Diverse Verkaufsstrategien leben davon und Glücksspiel sowieso, obwohl wir genausowenig einen "Instinkt" haben, der uns in Epidemien Klopapier kaufen lässt wie einen, der uns glauben lässt, TV-Rätselshows würden reale Gewinnchancen bieten.

Bis auf weiteres gibt es nicht einmal Auslösereize für das Stammhirn, die irgendwelche Instinkte aktivieren könnten. Das schaffen bestenfalls körperliche Schmerzen oder Feuer in umittelbarer Nähe. Aber die aktuelle Stresssituation kommt über das Bewusstsein in den Körper und löst dort bestenfalls eine gewisse Nervosität und Anspannung aus. Nicht mehr oder weniger als manches Computerspiel. Diese Handlungsbereitschaft muss aber wiederum das Bewusstsein in eine konkrete Handlung formen, es gibt keine genetisch verankerten Handlungsmuster für "ich glaube, es gibt eine unsichtbare tödliche Gefahr". Entsprechend sind die merkwürdigen Reaktionen vieler Bürger auch nicht wirklich irrational, sie zeigen nur auf, wie beschränkt die Rationalität des Durchschnittsdeutschen allgemein ist. Da unterscheiden sich leere Klopapierregale nicht sonderlich von vollen AFD-Parteitagen. 

Dummheit und brauner Dreck gehen Hand in Hand. 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für Desinfektionsmittel zu Hause tuts auch der gute alte Brennspiritus mittn bisschen Leitungswasser drin (so auf 70-80% alc halt). Kostenfaktor einfuffzisch der Liter und breit verfügbar.



Jein. Erstmal gibt es eine ganze Menge Materialien und Farben, die mir hochprozentigem Ethanol schlecht klarkommen und es steigert die Hygiene nur eingeschränkt, wenn man zwar immer wieder desinfiziert, dabei aber immer mehr Mikrorisse erzeugt, in denen sich Keime festhalten können. Und dann ist das Zeug einfach schlecht für die Haut, sodass du es ausgerechnet für die wichtige Desinfektion der Hände nicht einmal täglich einsetzen solltest. Auch hier gilt: Die Keimzahl zu reduzieren bringt netto nichts, wenn du nach einer Woche mit offenen kleinen Wunden rumrennst, durch die direkte Infekte möglich sind.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Studien die belegen dass normalerweise nie jemand auf die Idee kommen würde das Lenkrad seines Campers los zu lassen und sich hinten einen Kaffee zu kochen. Dennoch gab es solche Fälle schon. Studien zeigen oft nur das was man aufzeigen möchte.



Ehe du wissenschaftliche Methoden allgemein in den Dreck ziehen willst (was nicht heißt, dass alle "Studien" etwas mit Wissenschaft zu tun hat), hätte ich gerne mal einen Beweis für die Existenz der von dir Eingangs genannten Studien.



> Was heißt denn hier "elenden"? Das gibt den anderen Usern mit denen man sich vielleicht gerade austauscht die Möglichkeit zu verstehen warum die Formatierung gerade nicht so super sauber ist, oder es etwas länger gedauert hat bis man geantwortet hat.



Also mir ist es ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal, wie lange jemand zum antworten braucht und mir ist es noch egaler, wie er eine saubere Antwort zustande bringt. Wer unbedingt sein Leben bei Google/Apple verbringen will, muss sich halt mehr Zeit nehmen, aber ich reagiere definitiv nicht mit Verständnis, wenn mir zusätzlich zu regelwidrig unslesbaren Beiträgen auch noch Spam unter die Nase gerieben wird. Ganz im Gegenteil.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hitler hätte auch in zwei Tagen beschlossen Menschen wie dich in ein Vernichtungslager zu stecken, einfach weil sie die falsche Abstammung haben, oder den falschen Glauben.



Zusammen mit all denjenigen, die wegen einer Krankheit eine Gefahr für das Volkswohl sind.




Duvar schrieb:


> Willst du mich extra falsch verstehen? Ich wünsche mir keinen Massenmörder zurück, stell dir einfach Adolf in der guten Version vor bzw dessen Lebensziel es ist, Menschen zu retten.



Ach, die Legende vom gütigen, weisen Alleinherrscher...   
Wo liegt da jetzt der Unterschied zu Adolf? Der hat auch gesagt, dass er gut ist und die Leute haben auch gesagt, dass er gut ist.




Duvar schrieb:


> Du meinst, man ist also nicht in der Lage, !zeitlich begrenzt! die Entscheidungsprozesse um tausende % zu beschleunigen bzw einem (von mir aus Mutti), die Befugnis dazu zu vergeben, denkst du wir landen direkt wieder im dritten Reich?
> Vertrau mal deinem Land und seinen Bürgern ein wenig mehr.



Wenn man den Bürgern vertrauen kann, dann kann man ihnen ja wohl die Macht lassen. Die muss man ihnen erst nehmen, wenn man ihnen nicht mehr traut. Und Mrs. "da war ich noch nicht so perfekt" traue ich nicht einmal so weit, wie ich sie werfen könnte und das ist verdammt wenig weit. Hast du Spahns Pläne zur Totalüberwachung verpasst? Oder einige der Big Brother Phantasien Seehofers?
Im übrigen ist es keineswegs so, dass unsere Politiker aktuell mit der Menge schnell zutreffender Entscheidungen überlastet wären. Sie haben diese Woche zum Beispiel Zeit für die Festlegung so wichtiger Ziele wie die Durchsetzung des Mercosurabkommens während der deutschen EU-Ratspräsidentschaft im zweiten Halbjahr. Weil Europa derzeit ja auch nichts dringenderes zu tun hat, als bereits gescheiterte Pläne zur Absenkung des Verbraucher- und Umweltschutzes zwecks Ausweitung von Globalisierung und Konzerngewinnen doch noch durchzudrücken.




Duvar schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass Merkel hier eine Diktatur aufbauen würde.



Sätze, die mit "ich denke nicht, dass" beginnen, enthalten oft eine Wahrheit. Aber selten hinter dem "dass".




Duvar schrieb:


> Man hätte schon seit vielen Wochen die Geräte/Maschinen kaufen können um die Maskenproduktion richtig anzukurbeln, aber was hat man getan?



Geräte und Maschinen gekauft, die Schutzkleidung- und Desinfektionsmittelproduktion angekurbelt und, ehe das als nächste Frage kommt, Krankenhauskapazitäten erweitert und Notspitäler, wie sie als Symbol der grandiosen Überlegenheit chinesischer Autokratie gelten, eingerichtet.


----------



## seahawk (3. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht mehr Beatmungsgeräte weil wir geil sind, die anderen Länder haben ihr Gesundheitssystem kaputt gespart, weil sie aufgrund der Finanzkrise 2008 Geld einsparen mussten und wo kann man das besser als im Gesundheit/Pflege/Bildung/Rente/Sozial Bereich.



Und wir haben weniger gespart aber das war wohl auch falsch? Die jetzt meckern sind doch die gleichen, die sich aufregen würde, wenn ein "investigativer Journalist" aufdeckt, dass Deutschland 50.000 unnütze Beatmungsgeräte und 2.000.000.000 unnütze Masken FP3 im Lager liegen hat.  Für so einen Scheiß hat man Geld, aber für ...................... (bitte einsetzen: z.B. Steuersenkung, Bürgergeld, ALG2 Erhöhung) hat man keine Geld. Was für eine Verschwendung!!


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man hätte schon seit vielen Wochen die Geräte/Maschinen kaufen können um die Maskenproduktion richtig anzukurbeln, aber was hat man getan?



Das Problem ist dass es dafür keine Maschinen gibt. Die Fertigung von Atemmasken ist zu großen Teilen immer noch Handarbeit, die in Mindestlohnländern erledigt wird, in denen Arbeitskraft billig ist. Und das sind genau die Länder, in denen es jetzt richtig übel aussieht, weil es dort sehr viele arme Menschen auf engem Raum gibt - deshalb ist die Arbeitskraft dort ja so billig.

Sprich, es fehlt für eine inländische, industrielle Produktion so ziemlich an allem. "Mal eben ein paar Maschinen kaufen" ist da keine Lösung, weil es ein globales, strukturelles und über Jahrzehnte gewachsenes System ist, welches sich nicht in ein paar Tagen und auch nicht in ein paar Wochen auf nationaler Ebene lösen lässt.



seahawk schrieb:


> Genau deswegen haben wir pro Einwohner mehr Beatmungsplätze als jeder anderes Land, mehr Laborkapazität und immer noch mehr Schutzausrüstung... wirklich ein totales Versagen des Staates...
> 
> Diese Einstellung macht unser Land kaputt und ist der Nährboden für Extremisten. Immer hätten andere etwas besser machen müssen, nie ist etwas mal einfach gut oder auch mal außerhalb der Kontrolle des Staates.



So sieht's aus. Ich bin ja der Letzte, der keine Spitzen für die Absurditäten im deutschen Staats- und Regierungsbetrieb übrig hätte, aber das müssen wir einfach mal festhalten: Was die Fürsorge für den Bürger angeht, hat Deutschland einen brauchbaren Ausgleich zwischen wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Interessen hinbekommen.

Wer sehen will, wie es nicht funktioniert, der sollte dahin schauen, wo Nationen entweder zu wirtschaftsschwach sind, um eine Krankenversorgung ihrer Bevölkerung sicherzustellen ODER wo man der Ansicht war, das Geld dafür wäre in andere Dinge besser investiert ODER wo der Neoliberalismus in dem Maße Blüten geschlagen hat, dass dort Behandlungsplätze nicht nach Bedarf, sondern nach Kaufkraft eingerichtet wurden.

Keine Nation ist darauf eingerichtet, mal eben weite Teile seiner Bevölkerung intensiv versorgen zu können. Aber das deutsche Gesundheitssystem, so ineffizient, teilweise absurd und punktuell ungerecht es auch gestaltet ist, macht im direkten Vergleich dennoch eine verdammt gute Figur. Und es steht ALLEN nur Verfügung: Denen, die es sich eigentlich nicht leisten können und auch denen, die es nicht wertschätzen, weil es von einem Staat und von Werten getragen wird, die sie aus ideologischen Gründen ablehnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ...  Immer hätten andere etwas besser machen müssen, nie ist etwas mal einfach gut oder auch mal außerhalb der Kontrolle des Staates.


Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.
So sind wir, das ist unsere Kultur.

Fortschritt entspringt aus Optimierung


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist Küchentischpsychologie, die so bestenfalls in unmittelbaren Gefahrensituationen zutrifft.


Und genau um die Situationen ging es. Es muss nicht mal faktisch echte Gefahr bestehen, es reicht wenn das Hirn davon überzeugt ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon wenn wir 1-2 Sekunden Zeit haben, läuft die Kontrolle nicht mehr  über das Stammhirn, sondern über das Bewusstsein.


Ich lach mich tot. Erklär das mal beispielsweise den Verwandten derer, die bei der Loveparade 2010 totgetreten wurden.
Es ging ja nicht um Reflexe, es ging um Verhaltensweisen die zwar bewusst sind aber nicht mehr der üblichen Kontrolle gesetzter Werte und Normen genügen. Klar tritt jemand in einer Panik andere nicht aus Reflex tot und wenn er kein Psychopath ist macht ers auch nicht absichtlich - aber er machts in einer solchen Situation dennoch. Und zwar minutenlang wenns sein muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Erstmal gibt es eine ganze Menge Materialien und Farben, die mir  hochprozentigem Ethanol schlecht klarkommen und es steigert die Hygiene  nur eingeschränkt, wenn man zwar immer wieder desinfiziert, dabei aber  immer mehr Mikrorisse erzeugt, in denen sich Keime festhalten können.


Ich bin auch mal nicht davon ausgegangen, dass man sich das Zeug ständig auf die Finger schmiert oder großflächig damit putzt (das mache ich mit "normalem" Desinfektionsmittel doch auch nicht, das löst auch manche Farben von der Wand). Wenn ich mir maximal 1x am Tag damit die Flossen und die Türklinken wasche (etwa nach dem einkaufen gehen, viel mehr kann der Normalbürger sowieso nicht raus grade) mache ich bei einer sonst gesunden Haut gar nichts kaputt und es reißt auch nichts. Leute die damit Probleme haben können auch ein paar Tropfen Glyzerin reinmischen oder falls nicht verfügbar sich ganz einfach nach Verwendung die Hände eincremen. Nivea gibts noch zu kaufen in großen Mengen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausflug in die Psychologie... in einer Extremsituation gibts evolutionär bedingt genau 3 Möglichkeiten was ein Säugetier so tut: Flüchten, kämpfen oder totstellen.


Es gibt noch
- Warten
- Drohen
- Unterwerfen
- Geschenke machen
- ...

Das Verhaltensportfolio im Tierreich ist mannigfaltiger, als es ausschaut. Immer genau hinschauen


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Hatte letztens noch ein Video von einem Unternehmer gesehen, der sich nicht getraut hat die Maschinen für die Atemschutzmasken zu kaufen und er kritisierte auch DE, die das nicht gekauft haben, glaube er sagte sowas wie pro Minute braucht man in Handarbeit 4 Minuten pro Maske und mit der Maschine sind 4000 (oder 400?) pro Minute drin, falls ich mich recht entsinne.
Die Maschinen kosten 65k€ pro soweit ich weiß.

Coronavirus – Schutzmasken-Hersteller in China: "Das ist wie Gelddrucken"


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Das sind teilweise bewusste Verhaltensweisen mit von System 2 erdachten Motiven und bewusst abgewägten Folgen der Handlung in der Zukunft. Um zu warten, Geschenke zu machen usw. muss man eine Vorstellung davon haben bzw. _planen _welchen Vorteil einem das Verhalten einbringen sollte - es gibt keinen "verschenke was-Reflex". Das sind entsprechend dann keine rein unterbewusst gesteuerten Reaktionen mehr. Bei "drohen" und "unterwerfen" kanns beides sein - als direkte Reaktion ein Ausdruck von Kampf oder Flucht, als bewusste indirekte Entscheidung ein Zukunftsplan (etwa "Unterwerfung vortäuschen und im richtigen Moment fliehen/zuschlagen").

Ich kann diese Dinge da ich nicht jahrelang Psychologie studiert habe wohl nicht fachlich 100% sauber hier wiedergeben (was ohnehin am Thread vorbei wäre), deswegen hab ich oirgendwo da oben ja schon auf passende Literatur dazu hingewiesen. Das alles entstammt ja nicht meinem Geist sondern von jemandem, der für die Erklärung dieser Dinge den Nobel-Gedächtnispreis bekommen hat (wird er wohl aufm Küchentisch geschrieben haben).


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte letztens noch ein Video von einem Unternehmer gesehen, der sich nicht getraut hat die Maschinen für die Atemschutzmasken zu kaufen und er kritisierte auch DE, die das nicht gekauft haben, glaube er sagte sowas wie pro Minute braucht man in Handarbeit 4 Minuten pro Maske und mit der Maschine sind 4000 (oder 400?) pro Minute drin, falls ich mich recht entsinne.
> Die Maschinen kosten 65k€ pro soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Coronavirus – Schutzmasken-Hersteller in China: "Das ist wie Gelddrucken"



Was hier übersehen wird ist, dass die Verfügbarkeit, Produktion und der Verkauf von Maschinen zur Produktion eines gerade sehr gefragten Ware genau den gleichen wirtschaftlichen Regeln unterliegt wie die zu produzierende Ware selbst.

Es gibt nirgendwo ein Lager, in dem zigtausende Maschinen zur Produktion von Masken darauf warten, das mal eine Krise kommt und alle Leute wie blöd diese Maschinen kaufen.
Auch diese Maschinen müssen erst produziert werden, und die Fertigungskapazitäten für diese Maschinen ist auf die übliche Abnahme ausgelegt. Es dauert, diese Kapazitäten auszubauen. Und wenn die ersten zusätzlichen Maskenfertigungsmaschinen fertiggestellt sind, wird sich erst das Land bedienen, in dem sie gefertigt werden. Danach werden die Länder bedient, welche sich die plötzlich stark ansteigenden Preise leisten können. Danach kommt der ganze Rest.

Und eines darf nicht außer Acht gelassen werden: Wie in jedem Industriezweig, in dem keine schnell in Masse zu fertigenden Alltagsprodukte hergestellt werden, ist man gewohnt, in langen Zeiträumen zu denken und zu kalkulieren. Für eine Krise, die - egal mit welchem Ausgang - nur ein paar Monate geht, stellt kein Maschinenbauer seine Produktion rigoros auf Maskenautomaten um, weil er befürchten muss, dass die Nachfrage längst versiegt ist, wenn sich die Umstellung zu rentieren beginnt.

Eine schnelle und sichere Verdienstmöglichkeit lässt sich kein ordentlicher Kapitalist entgehen, es sollte uns also ein Signal sein, wenn derzeit nur diejenigen Kasse machen, die ohnehin in diesem Segment tätig waren, während der Rest zwar ein wenig hadert, aber sich trotzdem vornehm zurückhält - sogar unter Zwang, wie er derzeit  per Gesetz in den USA ausgeübt wird.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Wie gesagt der Unternehmer hier wollte paar von diesen Maschinen kaufen, ist aber letztendlich das Risiko nicht eingegangen. Die Maschinen gab und gibt es, mittlerweile sind wohl einige vergriffen, weil man pennt hier.
Glaub der hatte sich auch an Politker gewandt der Unternehmer, aber keine Reaktion erhalten, müsste mal schauen, ob ich das Video iwo wieder finde.

Ist zwar jetzt nicht das alte Video von dem ich Sprach, aber hier sieht man mal wie unsere Schlafmützen reagierten:

Buchloer Hersteller von Mundschutz-Masken warnte schon vor Wochen die Regierung: "Keiner hoerte uns" - Videos - allgaeu.life

In einer solchen besonderen Situation wie wir sie jetzt haben, bedarf es besonderer und schneller Maßnahmen ohne viel bla bla, aber seht es halt nicht ein und macht euch Sorge um eine eventuelle Merkel Diktatur und eure glorreichen Rechte.
Wenn das Virus mit einer deutlich höheren Mortalitätsrate zuschlagen würde, würdet ihr noch immer um eure blöden Rechte etc heulen, wann seit ihr an dem Punkt wo ihr sagen würdet: Leute macht einfach shice auf meine Rechte?^^


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> In einer solchen besonderen Situation wie wir sie jetzt haben, bedarf es besonderer und schneller Maßnahmen ohne viel bla bla, aber seht es halt nicht ein und macht euch Sorge um eine eventuelle Merkel Diktatur und eure glorreichen Rechte.
> Wenn das Virus mit einer deutlich höheren Mortalitätsrate zuschlagen würde, würdet ihr noch immer um eure blöden Rechte etc heulen, wann seit ihr an dem Punkt wo ihr sagen würdet: Leute macht einfach shice auf meine Rechte?^^



Die Reaktion hätte es bedarft als wir Ende Dezember / Anfang Januar hatten und absehbar war das der Virus nicht an der Grenze zu China halt machen wird, vor allen dann nicht wenn Millionen Auslands-Chinesen aus aller Welt zum Neujahrsfest im Januar nach China reisen und diverse von ihnen bei ihrer Rückkehr den Erreger mitbringen werden.

Damals wäre auch noch mit unseren etwas trägeren demokratischen Strukturen ausreichend Zeit gewesen adäquat zu reagieren und eine bessere Vorbereitung zu treffen und das ganz ohne die von dir vergötterten autokratischen Strukturen und totalitären Superherrscher.

Damals aber hat man die Gefahr überall auf der Welt verharmlost und runtergespielt, in der Hoffnung mit Kopf in den Sand stecken die Epedemie in China, wie schon zuvor bei Sars, aussitzen zu können, auch weil natürlich niemand zu diesen Zeitpunkt mögliche unbeliebte und später als unnötig herrausstellende Maßnahmen angehen und Geld dafür ausgeben wollte, die einem Kritik aus der Wirtschaft und damit Karrierepunkte und die Wiederwahl kosten könnten.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Sprich man hat auf ganzer Linie versagt. Leute versteht mich doch nicht falsch, ich sage es auch in eurem Sinne, ihr habt auch Familie/Kinder/Eltern usw usf.
Natürlich will ich hier keinen Adolf 2.0, nur ihr wisst selber wie träge es hier in DE zu Gange geht. Mich kotzt das einfach nur an, wenn man Geld vor Menschenleben setzt.
Es war abzusehen wohin das alles hinsteuert, man hat ja hier sogar Probleme sich auf gemeinsame Regelungen bzgl des "shutdowns" zu einigen.
Wisst doch selber wie die sich im Vorfeld dessen hier gestritten haben Coronavirus: Streit zwischen Soeder und Laschet - Politik - SZ.de
Ist nicht mal lange her, es läuft einfach nicht, wenn man erst die Zustimmung von 1000 Leuten einholen muss, so kann man nicht schnell genug handeln, wir wurden täglich eingelullt mit Drosten und Co, stritten uns um Klopapier und Mehl, Mindestabstand und Co, hassten diejenigen die nur ein kleines Hüstchen von sich gaben.
Wir müssen uns in guten Händen fühlen, nur fühlt sich hier jmd in guten Händen (bezogen auf die Regierung und dem lahmen handeln)?


----------



## Kelemvor (3. April 2020)

Sag mal, merkst du eigentlich noch was du hier für eine unnötige Panikstimmung erzeugst? Hinterher haben es immer alle besser gewusst,
Mal abwarten wie toll die totalitären Systeme mit ihren schnellen von Einzelpersonen getroffenen Entscheidungen am Ende abschneiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sprich man hat auf ganzer Linie versagt.


Ja, seit Anfang Januar die ersten Fälle bekannt waren, hätte man massiv einschränken können. Hat man aber nicht, wohl wissend, dass sofort die Schwätzer gekommen wären, die alles als Lüge hinstellen. Jetzt haben alle das, was sie brauchen und man kann machen was man will.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Sag mal, merkst du eigentlich noch was du hier für eine unnötige Panikstimmung erzeugst? Hinterher haben es immer alle besser gewusst,
> Mal abwarten wie toll die totalitären Systeme mit ihren schnellen von Einzelpersonen getroffenen Entscheidungen am Ende abschneiden.



Nimm als Beispiel doch Korea...




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, seit Anfang Januar die ersten Fälle bekannt waren, hätte man massiv einschränken können. Hat man aber nicht, wohl wissend, dass sofort die Schwätzer gekommen wären, die alles als Lüge hinstellen. Jetzt haben alle das, was sie brauchen und man kann machen was man will.


Tja einige hier wollen es leider nicht einsehen das Big Germany hier nicht "adäquat" gehandelt hat, fühlen sich wahrscheinlich angegriffen, weil es von mir kommt^^


Wenn es nach einigen hier geht... Kommt mir so vor als würden die sagen, lasst mir all meine Rechte, auch wenn meine ganze Familie dabei drauf geht, aber wehe ihr schränkt mich ein...
Wenn man hier nach einer etwas "härteren/strikteren/schnelleren" Gangart ruft, sehen einige schon die Demokratie flöten, kommt mal klar.
Sind leider zu viele IQ beschränkte Leute unterwegs und jene die alles besser wissen, man braucht nun mal eine starke Führung aktuell und da muss man bereit sein, gewisse Abstriche zu machen zum Wohle aller und zum Wohle des Vaterlands.


----------



## Kelemvor (3. April 2020)

Egal was du gerade genommen hast, nimm weniger. Da hört es für mich wirklich auf, komm mal langsam mit der Situation klar,
keiner hat eine Patentlösung, niemand.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Was sollen solche dummen Sprüche jetzt bitte? Muss das sein?
Wie gesagt, vergleich S. Korea vs DE!
Coronavirus: Suedkorea als Vorbild im Kampf gegen Covid-19? Viele Tests und App-UEberwachung | Politik

Coronakrise: Was die Welt von Suedkorea lernen kann - DER SPIEGEL

Wer hat Corona unter Kontrolle? Grossbritannien verzweifelt, Suedkorea hat Erfolg

"Südkorea: Orientierungshilfe für Deutschland
Die Entwicklung in Südkorea ist für Deutschland besonders interessant, weil das Land ökonomisch und medizinisch vergleichbar gut aufgestellt ist. Die Gesundheitsbehörden melden am 20. Januar den ersten Nachweis. Betroffen ist eine Chinesin, die aus Wuhan einreiste. Einen Monat später steigen die Zahlen sprunghaft an. Betroffen ist vor allem die Millionenstadt Daegu und die umliegende Region. Die größte Häufung gibt es unter Anhängern der christlichen Sekte Shincheonji-Kirche Jesu, die in Daegu stark vertreten ist.
Die gegen die Epidemie gerichteten Maßnahmen schränken das soziale Leben stark ein. Konzerte und Festivals werden abgesagt, Museen und Büchereien bleiben geschlossen. Großunternehmen ordnen Heimarbeit an. Der Beginn des Schulhalbjahrs wird um eine, dann um zwei weitere Wochen verschoben. Die Regelung gilt auch für Kindergärten. Nationale und internationale Sportveranstaltungen werden verschoben.

Wie schon der Ausbruch der Atemwegserkrankung Mers vor fünf Jahren trifft die Covid-19-Epidemie in erster Linie die Tourismusbranche, Hotels und Gastronomie, den Einzelhandel und den Unterhaltungssektor. Die Wirtschaft verlangsame sich allgemein, schreibt das staatliche Korea Development Institute (KDI) diese Woche in seinem monatlichen Ausblick.

Bis zum 11. März werden gut 7.700 Infektionen und 60 Todesfälle erfasst. Die Sterberate von Covid-19 liegt demnach bei 0,77 Prozent – wenn man davon ausgeht, dass im Land tatsächlich auch milde Verläufe vollständig erfasst werden. "Ich denke, wir konnten fast alle Fälle in Korea erfassen, darunter auch milde und symptomlose Fälle", sagt Kim Dong Hyun von der Koreanischen Gesellschaft für Epidemiologie. Südkorea sei in dieser Hinsicht ein Ausnahmefall.

Die Behörden sehen ihre "Kampagne der sozialen Distanz" als wichtige Maßnahme. Daneben wird auf transparente Informationsweitergabe und den Ausbau der Testkapazitäten verwiesen. "Wir sehen Erfolge in unseren Bemühungen, die Ausbreitung der Infektionskrankheit einzudämmen", sagt Vize-Gesundheitsminister Kim Gang Lip am Montag. Die Situation komme zusehends unter Kontrolle. Es sei noch zu früh, von Erfolgen zu sprechen, hält Experte Kim Dong Hyun dagegen. "Die Übertragung in den Gemeinden geht weiter".

Diplomatische Verstimmungen gibt es mit Japan. Als Reaktion auf die Entscheidung Tokios, Besucher aus Südkorea für zwei Wochen unter Quarantäne zu stellen, kündigt Seoul an, das Programm für visafreies Reisen für Touristen aus dem Nachbarland auszusetzen.

YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2020)

Ja, Südkorea hat gut reagiert. Und Südkorea ist dabei eine parlamentarische Demokratie!
Dann schau dir im Vergleich mal Russland, den Iran oder die Türkei an. Obwohl dort ein "starker Mann" an der Macht ist wurde nicht besonders sinnvoll, geschweige denn rechtzeitig, reagiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung in Südkorea ist für Deutschland besonders interessant, weil das Land ökonomisch und medizinisch vergleichbar gut aufgestellt ist.


Aber es ist defacto eine Insel und kein Transitland mitten im Herzen eines Kontinentes


----------



## Kelemvor (3. April 2020)

@Duvar: 
irgendwie fehlt da eine wichtige Info:



> Die Wirtschaft ist hingegen vergleichbar strukturiert und anders als China ist Südkorea demokratisch verfasst. Hinzu kommt, dass Südkorea 2015 Erfahrungen mit dem MERS-Virus sammelte und sein Gesundheitssystem reformierte.



Massnahmen gegen Corona: Suedkorea als Vorbild? | tagesschau.de

Ergo haben alle gepennt die nicht schon von MERS betroffen waren, und wie da so schön steht:  Süd Korea ist ganz fein demokratisch und hat ähnliche Strukturen wie wir. 
Also nix mit schnellen hinschlunztaktiken von kleinen Imperatoren.

Komm zur ruhe und entschleunige dich mal, ernsthaft deine Panik ist auf Dauer nicht gesund.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja, Südkorea hat gut reagiert, ja. Und Südkorea ist dabei eine parlamentarische Demokratie!
> Dann schau dir im Vergleich mal Russland, den Iran oder die Türkei an. Obwohl dort ein "starker Mann" an der Macht ist wurde nicht besonders sinnvoll, geschweige denn rechtzeitig, reagiert.



Sage ich die Türkei reagiert korrekt? Da geht noch jeder arbeiten! Nur 65+ Jährige sollen Zuhause bleiben und Veranstaltungen/Schulen etc sind ausgesetzt, aber auch dort sieht man die Angst vorm Wirtschaftskollaps.
Natürlich ist S.Korea eine Demokratie, nur schau wie die reagieren können und schau wie wir hier reagieren können...
Hab die Beispiele BER usw nicht umsonst gemacht, weiß doch wie unsere Pappenheimer sind, hier läuft das nun mal nicht so.
Ich hätte mir wie gesagt eine bessere/schnellere/striktere Reaktion gewünscht und das habe ich schon vor sehr sehr langer Zeit hier im Thread gesagt...


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2020)

Du behauptet aber man bräuchte jetzt einen Autokraten. Dein positives Beispiel sind aber Demokraten.


----------



## Godslayer666 (3. April 2020)

Und ist auch nicht wirklich zu vergleichen, generell sollte man davon absehen Länder mit einander Vergleichen zu wollen, ist nicht anders als der typische Äpfel vs Birnen Vergleich.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Siehe oben Olstyle. Muss das jetzt nicht erneut schreiben.

Bonus
Echte Tugenden: Die Deutschen – Nation der Noergler und Jammerer - WELT
Wut auf Deutschland: Darum mag keiner die Deutschen - Kolumne - DER SPIEGEL

Bonus 2:

Auch das spielt mit rein: Nationalstolz: Warum sich die Deutschen selbst nicht moegen - WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ... Die Deutschen – Nation der Noergler und Jammerer


Das ist eine Kulturfrage. Wir streben immer weiter, trainieren weiter, gehen tiefer ins Detail, andere tragen solche T-Shirts





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Was habe ich am 26.Feb. bereits geschrieben? https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...onavirus-jetzt-gehts-los-26.html#post10221928
1. März: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...onavirus-jetzt-gehts-los-58.html#post10225763
3. März https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...onavirus-jetzt-gehts-los-66.html#post10227627
10. März https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...onavirus-jetzt-gehts-los-97.html#post10233420


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2020)

Dass Springer dir schon damals Angst bereitet hat?


----------



## Kelemvor (3. April 2020)

@Duvar, schade, bis heute warst du mir sehr sympathisch,, aber das was du heute geschrieben hat, muss ich mir nicht länger geben *winke*


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist eine Kulturfrage. Wir streben immer weiter, trainieren weiter, gehen tiefer ins Detail, andere tragen solche T-Shirts



  Perfektion und das streben danach ist eine eigene Tugend, wie schon die Japanische Philosophie erkannt hat.
Wer sich auf seinem Hintern ausruht und nicht stätig nach noch besseren Resultaten strebt stagniert und wird sie nie erreichen und / oder verschlechtert sich sogar wieder.

Es gibt halt einfach immer etwas was man noch besser machen kann und ein Niveau kann nie hoch genug sein, selbst wenn es von unten gesehen auch schon unerreichbar gut ausschaut.
Und lieber würde ich in einem Land der "Nörgler und Jammerer" leben, das Weltspitze ist und danach strebt die Messlatte auch künftig immer noch ein Stück weiter anzuheben, als in einem selbstgefälligen mittelmäßigen Land, das nur mit Stolz auf seine Geschichte zurückblicken kann!
Leider nur ruhen wir uns auch in Deutschland in vielen Punkten zu sehr auf den (wirtschaftlichen und sozialen) Erfolgen aus die wir vor allen im 20. Jahrhundert erbracht haben und vergessen bestimmte notwendige Tugenden und das man stätig besser werden muss und sich eben nicht auf seinem Erreichten ausruhen sollte.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass Springer dir schon damals Angst bereitet hat?



Nee, es geht um diesen Satz vom 26.Feb von mir: "Man wünscht sich einfach vom Staat, dass man die Sache ernst nimmt und dementsprechend handelt."
Wenn ich dies am 26.Feb so sagte, müsste das der Staat schon Wochen vorher sagen!



Kelemvor schrieb:


> @Duvar, schade, bis heute warst du mir sehr sympathisch,, aber das was du heute geschrieben hat, muss ich mir nicht länger geben *winke*



Kannst gerne der Diskussion beitragen und wenn deine Sympathie-Bewertung anderer User stark von deiner bzw gegensätzlicher Meinung abhängt, dann Winke zurück.


Update Türkei:

31 Städte abgeriegelt (Zugang nur für die Logistik/medizinische Equip usw ansonsten abgeriegelt, vorerst für 15 Tage) und alle bis max 20 Jahren dürfen auch nicht mehr raus, genauso wie 65+ Jährige.
Maskenpflicht für alle in Supermärkten/Wochenmärkten und dort wo viele Menschen sich aufhalten.
Bei der Arbeit wo mehrere Menschen arbeiten auch Maskenpflicht.

Gut das Erdogan massiv in Krankenhäuser bzw Gesundheitswesen usw investiert hatte im Vorfeld.
Er sagte vorhin: "Da wir in erster Linie, Masken, Test Kits, Reinigungsequip und weiteres Zeug für die Bekämpfung selbst produzieren, hat uns davor bewahrt abhängig von anderen Staaten zu sein"

Edit: Wusste gar nicht das in der Türkei Bus und Bahn schon seit längerem gestoppt wurde, wäre schön, wenn dies hier auch mal geschieht.


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sprich man hat auf ganzer Linie versagt. Leute versteht mich doch nicht falsch, ich sage es auch in eurem Sinne, ihr habt auch Familie/Kinder/Eltern usw usf.
> Natürlich will ich hier keinen Adolf 2.0, nur ihr wisst selber wie träge es hier in DE zu Gange geht. Mich kotzt das einfach nur an, wenn man Geld vor Menschenleben setzt.
> Es war abzusehen wohin das alles hinsteuert, man hat ja hier sogar Probleme sich auf gemeinsame Regelungen bzgl des "shutdowns" zu einigen.
> Wisst doch selber wie die sich im Vorfeld dessen hier gestritten haben Coronavirus: Streit zwischen Soeder und Laschet - Politik - SZ.de
> Ist nicht mal lange her, es läuft einfach nicht, wenn man erst die Zustimmung von 1000 Leuten einholen muss,



Mit Verlaub,  in anderen Ländern, wo man nicht "erst die Zustimmung von 1000 Leuten einholen muss", sieht es um ein Vielfaches schlimmer aus als in Deutschland, sowohl aktuell als auch perspektivisch.



> Nimm als Beispiel doch Korea...



Welches Korea?
In Nordkorea hat der gütige Führer beschlossen, es gäbe keine Infizierten, und deshalb gibt es natürlich auch keine - und damit logischerweise auch keine Opfer. Voll praktisch!
In Südkorea hingegen werden entschlossene Maßnahmen gefahren, die zwar tatsächlich Wirkung zeigen, aber am Ende des Tages trotz ihrer Radikalität nur geringfügig mehr Wirkung haben als das, was bei uns beschlossen wurde. Sprich, das Verhältnis von Wirkung und Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrechte ist in Südkorea deutlich schlechter und mehr Beatmungsgeräte pro Einwohner haben sie deshalb noch lange nicht.

Und wie sieht es in deinem Lieblingsland aus, mein lieber Duvar?
Aus der Türkei kommen noch nicht einmal innerhalb der bekannten Unsicherheit derzeitiger Erfassung halbwegs verlässliche Zahlen. Der Sultan und seine Spießgesellen üben sich lieber in Verdunklung und drohen Ärzten, welche die Wahrheit sagen. Gescheite Maßnahmen gibt es bis heute nicht, aber immerhin will Erdi jetzt zusammengepferchte Gefangene entlassen, während es bisher sein Hobby war, Leute unter vorgeschobene Gründen und ohne Gerichtsverhandlung monatelang in Gefängnissen zu sammeln.
Ausgangsbeschränkungen gibt es nur für Senioren und chronisch Kranke, alle anderen dürfen sich fröhlich anstecken und das Virus dann zur _cicianne_ mit nach Hause nehmen.
Und während es in der Türkei an allen Ecken und  Enden schleift und selbst die geschönten offiziellen Zahlen eine rapide Ausbreitung und steigende Opferzahlen belegen, wird symbolträchtig Material in andere Länder geschickt. Die Geste selbst ist nicht zu beanstanden, aber angesichts der heimischen Situation kann man es nur als Farce betrachten.

Kurz, sei froh, dass du das Ganze in der kartoffeligen Wahlheimat deiner Familie durchstehen kannst. Hier darfst du nämlich - sogar bar jeder Grundlage - Regierungskritik üben, ohne dass dass du gute Chancen hast, in eines der der weltweit berühmten türkischen Gefängnisse einzukehren und dort dem Putz beim Abblättern und dem Schimmel beim Erklimmen der nächsten Evolutionsstufe zuzuschauen, während du auf deinen Anwalt und - In scha' Allah! - einen Verhandlungstermin wartest.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Wusste gar nicht das in der Türkei Bus und Bahn schon seit längerem gestoppt wurde, wäre schön, wenn dies hier auch mal geschieht.



Und wie sollen die Leute, die zur Arbeit müssen, die Arbeit erreichen?
Nicht jeder hat auch ein Auto zu Hause stehen, wenn er mit dem Bus zur Arbeit fährt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Das Geschaeft mit den Schnelltests | tagesschau.de
Coronavirus-Studie in Muenchen: Wenn's an der Haustuer klingelt  | tagesschau.de


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie sollen die Leute, die zur Arbeit müssen, die Arbeit erreichen?
> Nicht jeder hat auch ein Auto zu Hause stehen, wenn er mit dem Bus zur Arbeit fährt.



Ups habs falsch verstanden, es ging wohl um Busreisen zwischen verschiedenen Städten, welcher eingestellt wurde. Bei Busfahrern sieht es aktuell so aus Kayseri'de otobueslerde koronaviruese karşı brandalı oenlem - Son Dakika Flaş Haberler
Die Fahrtzeiten haben sich geändert und man hat aktuell ~90% weniger Bus und Bahnuser, nach all den Maßnahmen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ....



Hättest du mal weiter die posts gelesen, dann hättest du dir paar Aussagen sparen können.
Machste hier jetzt auch einen auf Anti Türkei Gesellen?^^
Wie sich einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen ey, net mehr normal.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

Gibt immer noch genügend gläubige Personen die scheinbar meinen die Regeln zu Corona nicht befolgen zu müssen (gab ja schon so einige Berichte von überall auf der Welt) und dann selbst gegenüber dem Ordnungsamt und der Polizei meinen noch weiter uneinsichtig sein zu müssen.
Dumm nur das der ausgeprägte Glauben an eine göttliche Entität keinen Pfefferling wert ist, das sich solche Personen dadurch irgendwie vor Ansteckung und Weiterverbreitung schützen können.
Aber das geht ja nicht in die Köpfe solcher Menschen.



> 23:15 Uhr: Trotz Kontaktverbots wegen der Corona-Pandemie haben sich am Freitag vor  einer Moschee in Berlin nach Polizeiangaben rund 300 Menschen  versammelt. Dem Imam, dem Ordnungsamt und den Polizisten sei es nur zum  Teil gelungen, die Menschen dazu zu bewegen, den vorgeschriebenen  Abstand zu halten, wie die Polizei am Freitagabend twitterte.* "*Das Gebet wurde im Einvernehmen mit dem Imam vorzeitig beendet*"*,  hieß es. Die Verantwortlichen der Moschee sicherten der Polizei  überdies zu, über die sozialen Medien nochmals darauf hinzuweisen, dass  Gebetsrufen nicht durch persönliches Erscheinen gefolgt werden müsse und  dass die Rufe bei erneuten Menschenansammlungen sofort beendet werden.
> 
> Coronavirus-News im Live-Ticker: Mehr als 85.100 Corona-Nachweise in Deutschland, 1.150 Tote | WEB.DE


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2020)

Glaub mir es gibt so viele Menschen die sich trotzdem in Gruppen aufhalten, sehe ich alleine bei uns auf der riesen Hundewiese usw... Hat also nix mit Glauben zu tun. Selbst in der Türkei sind Moscheen teilweise geschlossen.
Schon bald fängt die Fastenzeit an, hmm wird vllt schwerer als sonst. Man hat ja gerne Menschen eingeladen bzw wird auch eingeladen, wird wohl alles wegfallen.
Meine Frau sagt ob es vllt besser wäre, wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht fasten würde, weil wenn man an Corona erkrankt, der Körper eventuell geschwächt wäre.
Natürlich muss man nicht Fasten, wenn man krank ist, aber bis dahin muss man es.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glaub mir es gibt so viele Menschen die sich trotzdem in Gruppen aufhalten, sehe ich alleine bei uns auf der riesen Hundewiese usw... Hat also nix mit Glauben zu tun. Selbst in der Türkei sind Moscheen teilweise geschlossen.



Es geht nicht darum das es in dem Fall Moslems sind, hätte es auch gepostet wenn es im konkreten Fall Hindus, Juden, oder Christen gewesen wären, aber es waren hier halt jetzt mal 300 Moslems bei uns in Berlin.

Und klar gibt es auch andere Menschen die sich nicht daran halten, aber unter strenger gläubigen Personen findet man es doch oft noch in einer etwas ausgeprägteren Form, das man meint wegen Gottes Schutz, oder seiner vermeindlichen Gnade, solche Regeln missachten zu können / müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2020)

Ist aber in anderen Ländern nicht anders. 
In Südkorea war es eine christliche Sekte, in Brasilien und den USA Evangelikale und in den südosteuropäischen Ländern orthodoxe Christen.


----------



## 4thVariety (4. April 2020)

22366, 24875, 29056, 32991, 37323, 43211, 49039, 54268, 58655, 66125, 70985, 77779, 84788

Das sind unsere Zahlen in Deutschland seit dem 21.3.  Die täglichen Zuwächse sind im Mittel noch bei 9%. Mit so einer Quote wären bis zum 18.Juni rechnerisch alle Deutschen infiziert. Wenn es um neu Erkrankte geht stellen wir immer noch jeden Tag neue Rekorde auf.   Bei nur 3-4 Tagen zwischen Ansteckung und Symptomen hätten wir längst sehen müssen, dass die Rate schneller heruntergeht. Was wir momentan tun, scheint in der Auswirkung zu begrenzt. Todesrate, da geb ich dem RKI recht, das sieht man nach zwei Wochen frühestens, weil die Leute im Schnitt ja erst ach 10-12 Tagen sterben. Ansteckung geht schneller, das muss früher in den Zahlen erscheinen. Der Vergleich dazu ist die Schließung der Schulen, das hat die Ausbreitung von 30% täglichen Zuwachs nach einer Woche auf 15% abgesenkt. Dieser Lockdown bei dem immer noch alle in die Arbeit rennen und sich im Supermarkt am Klopapieregal niedertrampeln bringt einfach zu wenig. 100.000 Infizierte dieses Wochenende, eine Million bis Ende April. Der Kahlschlag an Konsumartikelgeschäften in den Innenstädten wird danach unvorstellbar sein, weil die jetzige Form der Quarantäne dann locker bis September dauern wird.

FFP2 und FFP3 Masken wären gefragt. Kein so Spuckschutz vom Arzt und auch kein Schal. Solche Masken werden pro Hersteller zu Zehntausenden pro Woche produziert, es bräuchte Millionen. Und wir haben gerade mal noch zwei Wochen, damit die Anzahl der Erkrankten stagniert von Tag zu Tag und wir nicht jeden Tag Neuerkrankungsrekorde aufstellen und an Wochenenden nur deshalb nicht, weil manche Ämter die Daten erst am Montag übermitteln.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2020)

Es sind aber nicht nur 3-4 Tage bis zu den Symptomen, sondern ein bis zwei Wochen, oft sogar 10-15 Tage.

Die Leute sterben im Schnitt nach 18 Tagen, also 2-3 Wochen.

Du willst also nicht wissen, wie die Todesfälle in 3 Wochen in NewYork aussehen, wo es jetzt schon 100.000 Infizierte gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Die täglichen Zuwächse sind im Mittel noch bei 9%.


Darumrechne ich in Kürze mit verschärften Massnahmen



4thVariety schrieb:


> Todesrate, da geb ich dem RKI recht, das  sieht man nach zwei Wochen frühestens, weil die Leute im Schnitt ja erst  ach 10-12 Tagen sterben.


Wir haben schon über 25.000 abgeschlossene Fälle, Das reicht bestens zum Ausrechnen. Damit liegen wir bei 5% Letalität für die Gruppe, bei denen Covid-19 diagnostiziert wurde. Datz kommen jetzt noch die unbekannte Anzahl von Infizierten ohne Symptome. Das ist mir aber egal. Wenn ich etwas habe, was ich nicht bemerke, habe ich nicht. aber in dem Augenblick, indem der Test positv war, sind es 5% Sterblichkeit. Gruselig viel, wenn man dann noch die ganzen Toten sieht, die nicht betrachtet werden. Die alten Leute, die ohne Symptome ins Bett gehen und nicht mehr aufwachen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2020)

Zumindest in den Heimen werden, wenn es einen Fall gibt, alle getestet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest in den Heimen werden, wenn es einen Fall gibt, alle getestet.



Wohlgemerkt: nur in Pflegeheimen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2020)

Mittlerweile hat Spanien Italien fast eingeholt. In beiden Ländern gibt es knapp 120.000 Fälle. 

USA sind mit 275.000 weiter first. Heute hatten die 30.000 Neuinfektionen.

Daten zur Corona-Pandemie: Woher die Johns-Hopkins-Zahlen stammen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2020)

Sieht net jut aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sieht net jut aus:


Und wieder sieht man nur "Amerika first"


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und klar gibt es auch andere Menschen die sich nicht daran halten, aber unter strenger gläubigen Personen findet man es doch oft noch in einer etwas ausgeprägteren Form, das man meint wegen Gottes Schutz, oder seiner vermeindlichen Gnade, solche Regeln missachten zu können / müssen.



Ich hab letztens einen Bericht aus Israel gesehen wo orthodoxe Juden sich immer noch versammeln. Da musste die Polizei einschreiten um die Versammlung aufzulösen.
Einer der orthodoxen Juden meinte dann, dass Corona die Strafe Gottes ist und ihnen nichts passieren wird, weil sie ja gottesfürchtig sind.
Blöd nur, dass von denen auch schon ein paar im Krankenhaus sind.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (4. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer gesteuerten Verbreitung durch die Chinesen aus. Erkennbar daran, dass zum Neujahrsfest am 12. Februar hundertausende Chinesen in Thailand waren, es dort aber keine Infektionen gab., Aber genau die "handvoll" Reisenden nach Europa und die USA haben als Superverbreiter für den Ausbruch gesorgt. Bevor ich jetzt aber Gerüchte in die Welt setze, muss ich zuerst die Reiseströme auswerten. Mag sein, dass ich den Flugverkehr nach China unterschätze und es ebenso hundertausende gibt, die regelmäßig fliegen. Dann würde es eher daran liegen, dass Thailand nicht überprüft, es kann am Wetter liegen, es war dort warm und relativ trocken, etc. Auffällig ist es trotzdem.



Gesteuert? Nein, glaube ich nicht. Das ist die "Globalisierung". 
Weltweiter Reiseverkehr, in dem man binnen weniger Stunden selbst an die entlegensten Orte dieser Welt kommt.
Dazu ein neues Virus mit einer Inkubationszeit von bis zu einer Woche, welches sich vor allem über die Atemwege verbreitet - Das war völlig ausreichend.

Auch muss man beachten, dass noch nicht alle weltweit verfügbaren Daten in dem Sheet vorhanden sind. Die aus Österreich
waren zu dem Zeitpunkt z.B. noch nicht eingepflegt, weil die ersten Datensätze erst vor einigen Stunden übermittelt wurden.

In einigen Wochen kann man dann schon mehr herauslesen.
Ich denke dennoch, dass die weltweite Verbreitung mindestens seit Ende Dezember 2019 voll anlief,
während man bei uns in Europa zwar die Meldungen aus China und Asien verfolgte, aber noch nicht annähernd an die Folgen dachte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens einen Bericht aus Israel gesehen wo orthodoxe Juden sich immer noch versammeln. Da musste die Polizei einschreiten um die Versammlung aufzulösen.
> Einer der orthodoxen Juden meinte dann, dass Corona die Strafe Gottes ist und ihnen nichts passieren wird, weil sie ja gottesfürchtig sind.
> Blöd nur, dass von denen auch schon ein paar im Krankenhaus sind.



Ja. Und den israelischen Gesundheitsminister, ein orthodoxer Jude, hat es inzwischen auch schon erwischt, 
weil er selbst gegen seine eigenen Anordnungen punkto großer Versammlungen verstoßen hat.
Israels Gesundheitsminister ging trotz Ausgangsperre in den Tempel

"Funfact": In Israel sind rund 50% der Corona Erkrankten Ultraorthodoxe, obwohl ihr Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung nur bei 12% liegt.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Träumerle. Mit einem Impfstoff würde ich nicht vor FRÜHESTENS Q1 2021 rechnen.
> Und dann muss er auch noch in Masse hergestellt, verteilt und injiziert werden.


Ja. Und bis wir national/international die magische 70% (genauer 66%) erreicht haben, 
die für eine Herdenimmunität gegen Covid19 notwendig ist, wird es wohl bis 2022 dauern.

Also Zusammengefasst: 
*70% müssen entweder die Krankheit überstanden und Antikörper gebildet haben, oder geimpft worden sein,
damit die Herdenimmunität greift und wir diesen Mist dauerhaft los sind.*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und genau um die Situationen ging es. Es muss nicht mal faktisch echte Gefahr bestehen, es reicht wenn das Hirn davon überzeugt ist.



Du widersprichst dir selbst. Entweder eine faktisch nicht einmal bestehende Gefahr kann unmöglich unmittelbar sein. Unmittelbare Gefahren sind ein Großbrand in Riechreichweite, eine Lawine die auf einen Zukommt, der Hund der schon fast das Bein gepackt hat. In solchen Situationen greifen Instinkte.



> Ich lach mich tot. Erklär das mal beispielsweise den Verwandten derer, die bei der Loveparade 2010 totgetreten wurden.



Was soll ich denen erklären? Das Menschen, die 30 Meter weiter hinten sich nicht in Richtung einer Gefahrensituation und entgegen einer drängenden Menge bewegt haben, sondern in Richtung des einzigen Ausganges dass aufgrund von Steinzeitreflexen gemacht haben? Das ist ja wohl offensichtlich.



> Es ging ja nicht um Reflexe, es ging um Verhaltensweisen die zwar bewusst sind, aber nicht mehr der üblichen Kontrolle gesetzter Werte und Normen genügen.



Also du hast selbst von "instinktiv", "Stammhirn" und ein auf drei Möglichkeiten reduziertes Verhaltensspektrum gesprochen. DAS wäre unbewusst auf dem Level von Reflexen. Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall, dass Menschen in abstrakten Bedrohungssituationen zu hirnlosen Bestien werden. Sie mögen sich oft blöd verhalten, weil sie wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Situation haben und glauben (ob begründet, oder nicht) auch keine Zeit zu haben, das zu ändern. Also wählen sie schnell die Handlung, die ihnen am sinnvollsten erscheint. Aber auch wenn dabei öfters schnell Zivilisationsaspekte wie Werte und Normen unter den Tisch fallen, agieren die Leute im Rahmen ihrer begrenzten Wahrnehmung und Erfahrung oft sogar ziemlich rational und definitiv bewusst. Manch Anmachversuch in der Disko ist mehr von Instinkten und Stammhirn dominiert, als die Loveparade-Flucht seinerzeit. (Und ähnlich egozentrisch. Aber glücklicherweise wesentlich überschaubarer und deswegen mit mehr Raum für Korrekturen und Reaktionen und weniger katastrophalem Ausgang)



> Klar tritt jemand in einer Panik andere nicht aus Reflex tot und wenn er kein Psychopath ist macht ers auch nicht absichtlich - aber er machts in einer solchen Situation dennoch. Und zwar minutenlang wenns sein muss.



Im allgemein: Nein.
Auch auf der Loveparade haben die Leute unmittelbar vor den Gestürzten sogar im Gegenteil versucht, den Vormarsch zu bremsen oder Leuten aufzuhelfen. Alternativ darüber zu springen oder irgendworan hochzuklettern, um möglichst schnell für mehr Platz im kritischen Bereich zu sorgen, auch wenn es von dort aus nicht weitergeht und es somit nicht der eigenen Flucht dient. Und solche rationalen Verhaltensweisen sind, wenn du dich etwas näher mit Katastrophensoziologie beschäftigst, sogar eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme, während kopflose Panik und wildes hin und her (!) Rennen fast schon als Hollywood-Erfindung gelten könnten. Opfer gibt es in sogenannten "Massenpaniken" in der Regel nicht, weil die Leute kopflos handeln, sondern weil nur die vordersten 1-2 Reihen das eigentliche Problem wahrnehmen können. Und das sind rein physisch viel zu wenige, um die hinterherströmenden Massen zu bremsen. Diese Massen wiederum handeln, im Rahmen ihres Informationshorizonts rational: Sie bewegen sich auf schnellstem Wege z.B. dem Ausgang zu und rennen eben nicht ziellos umher. Sie versuchen mehrheitlich auch nicht, sich vorzudrängeln oder über die Masse nach vorne zu klettern, sondern stützen sich allenfalls am Vordermann ab, um eigenes stolpern zu vermeiden. Das ist in sich schlüssig, auch wenn es mit 1000 Menschen in einer Reihe zu einem enormen Druck führt, der weit vornstehende an etwaigen Hindernissen zerquetschen kann. Aber die, die da jeder für sich nur ein Bisschen drücken, wissen nichts von diesen Hindernissen, also ist ihre mangelnde Reaktion darauf auch keine Ausdruck von mangelnder Kontrolle über das eigene Handeln.



> Ich bin auch mal nicht davon ausgegangen, dass man sich das Zeug ständig auf die Finger schmiert oder großflächig damit putzt (das mache ich mit "normalem" Desinfektionsmittel doch auch nicht, das löst auch manche Farben von der Wand). Wenn ich mir maximal 1x am Tag damit die Flossen und die Türklinken wasche (etwa nach dem einkaufen gehen, viel mehr kann der Normalbürger sowieso nicht raus grade) mache ich bei einer sonst gesunden Haut gar nichts kaputt und es reißt auch nichts. Leute die damit Probleme haben können auch ein paar Tropfen Glyzerin reinmischen oder falls nicht verfügbar sich ganz einfach nach Verwendung die Hände eincremen. Nivea gibts noch zu kaufen in großen Mengen.



Wenn man sowieso tagelang nicht vor die Tür geht, ist das sicherlich eine Option. Dann hat man aber allgemein keinen überhöhten Bedarf. Das ist aber keineswegs der "Normalbürger"-Zustand. Es gibt jede Menge Leute, die weiterhin arbeiten gehen. Geschlossen wurden nur Filialen, Fertigung/Verarbeitung laufen in Deutschland 1:1 weiter und auch viele Büros stellen mangels Infrastruktur nicht auf Home Office um. Das sind die Leute, die jetzt dringend auf Infektion achten sollten und die brauchen die locker ein Dutzend mal am Tag oder häufiger. Dafür sollte man keine einfache Spirituslösung nehmen, auch wenn in Kombination mit Haut pflegenden Stoffen auch Ethanol eine mögliche Basis für ein häufiger anzuwendendes Mittel sein kann.


----------



## muadib (4. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ...stell dir einfach Adolf in der guten Version vor...



Ja, seitdem er tot ist, ist er mir auch viel sympathischer.



seahawk schrieb:


> Genau deswegen haben wir pro Einwohner mehr Beatmungsplätze als jeder anderes Land, mehr Laborkapazität und immer noch mehr Schutzausrüstung... wirklich ein totales Versagen des Staates...
> 
> Diese Einstellung macht unser Land kaputt und ist der Nährboden für Extremisten. Immer hätten andere etwas besser machen müssen, nie ist etwas mal einfach gut oder auch mal außerhalb der Kontrolle des Staates.



"Der Optimist glaubt, dass wir in der besten aller möglichen Welten leben. Der Pessimist befürchtet, dass der Optimist damit Recht hat."


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (4. April 2020)

Warum stehlen die Wertehändler sich gegenseitig die Masken?

USA sollen Berlin Masken weggeschnappt haben: Jetzt aeussert sich das Weisse Haus - FOCUS Online

Iban a Espana e Italia: Francia incauto millones de mascarillas porque “estamos en guerra, todo vale”, segun Macron La iguana TV


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (4. April 2020)

Schutzmasken, für Berlin bestimmt,  haben es bis nach Bangkok geschafft -> dann wurden sie von "jemandem" konfisziert.
Man hat auch hier die USA im Verdacht.
Washingtonpost

Und das Weiße Haus verlautbart:
_"Wegen der Coronakrise wollen die USA den Export medizinischer Schutzausrüstung verbieten. 
Das kündigte Präsident Donald Trump am Freitagabend im Weißen Haus in Washington an. 
Verhindert werden solle etwa der Export von Atemschutzmasken des Typs N95, von Operationshandschuhen und anderen Produkten. 
"Wir brauchen diese Produkte sofort bei uns im Land", sagte er."_
Das geht gegen Mexiko und Kanada, die hier von den USA abhängig sind.

Wer solche Verbündeten hat, braucht wirklich keine Feinde mehr...


----------



## INU.ID (4. April 2020)

Vor Wochen schon hab ich mich darüber aufgeregt, dass die Passagiere an den Flughäfen einfach so unkontrolliert einreisen können. Jetzt kamen gerade wieder Bilder vom Flughafen Frankfurt auf WeltTV, und es hat sich nichts geändert. Es wird gar nichts kontrolliert, die Leute kommen von wer weiß wo, und können dann einfach so nach Hause gehen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. April 2020)

Hab ich auch gesehen und das stinkt zum Himmel was da passiert.


----------



## INU.ID (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B5T9cbORcvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Vor Wochen schon hab ich mich darüber aufgeregt, dass die Passagiere an den Flughäfen einfach so unkontrolliert einreisen können. Jetzt kamen gerade wieder Bilder vom Flughafen Frankfurt auf WeltTV, und es hat sich nichts geändert. Es wird gar nichts kontrolliert, die Leute kommen von wer weiß wo, und können dann einfach so nach Hause gehen.


Das ist einfach unmöglich.


----------



## Mahoy (4. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hättest du mal weiter die posts gelesen, dann hättest du dir paar Aussagen sparen können.
> Machste hier jetzt auch einen auf Anti Türkei Gesellen?^^
> Wie sich einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen ey, net mehr normal.



Ich kann nur die Post lesen, die es bereits gibt, bevor ich ich meinen schreibe. Aber welche meinst du denn konkret, welche deine Aussage nennenswert ändern würden?

Zum Belegen meines Standpunkts, dass hier zwar nicht alles ideal läuft, wir aber im internationalen Vergleich mit an der Spitze bei COVID-19-Prävention und -behandlung stehen, muss ich nun einmal Vergleiche anstellen. Warum dann nicht ein Land wählen, welches mit Deutschland dicht verbandelt ist und das du selbst häufig als Beispiel anführst?

Dass ich aber auch so was von gar nichts gegen die Türkei, aber sehr viel gegen den Erdi habe, weißt du ja inzwischen. Und auf meine Kritik an den von ihm veranlassten Maßnahmen kannst du durchaus inhaltlich eingehen, ohne dich auf den Schlips getreten zu fühlen - das ist schließlich genauso berechtigt wie Kritik an den Maßnahmen der Regierung jeder anderen Nation *einschließlich* der Regierung Deutschlands.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SsnQFVD3LWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2020)

xkcd: Pathogen Resistance



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2020)

@ INU.ID

Ich wollte mich jetzt nicht über die "Prepper" lustig machen.

Natürlich habe ich Vorräte angelegt, um ca. 3 Wochen autark existieren zu können,
falls es mich erwischen sollte.
Die Tiefkühltruhe ist schon eine tolle Erfindung,
sofern die Stromversorgung auch verlässlich bleibt.

So könnte die Sache jetzt laufen, etwas unsicher, aber ganz grob ...

Das Schlimmste bald geschafft?: Physiker berechnen Ende der Corona-Welle - n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> So könnte die Sache jetzt laufen, etwas unsicher, aber ganz grob ...
> 
> Das Schlimmste bald geschafft?: Physiker berechnen Ende der Corona-Welle - n-tv.de



Sowas halte ich wieder für Unsinn. Keiner kann irgendwas berechnen.
Die machen nur Kaffeesatzleserei. Das kann jeder Schimpanse.


----------



## Cleriker (4. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich das Thema Lagerkoller doch unterschätzt...



Nein, keine Sorge, das hast du nicht. Ich hab es bewusst so weit her geholt als Anspielung auf das hier von vielen schon vorhergesagte und damit es möglichst oft wahrgenommen wird. Sprich, ich wollte nur eine Reaktion provozieren und schauen wer reagiert. Wenn du meine vorherigen posts hier liest, weißt du dass ich die Situation als eher entspannt wahrnehme. 

Edit
Also ruyven, wie bitte kommst du darauf dass ich wissenschaftliche Methoden "allgemein in den Dreck" ziehen möchte? Willst du mir etwa widersprechen wenn es darum geht dass Studien immer angelegt werden um etwas bestimmtes aufzuzeigen, bzw. nachzuweisen? Allein schon der Begriff der wissenschaftlichen Methoden sagt doch aus, dass es ein geplanter Weg zu einem bestimmten Ziel ist. Da geht es nicht darum irgendetwas zu erfassen und zu analysieren, sondern nur um die Aspekte die ich vorher festlege, die mit einbezogen werden. Das wird dann ausgewertet. Anders geht es doch auch gar nicht. Wie viel manpower, Mitarbeiter, Wissenschaftler, Zeit und Geld bräuchte es, wenn ich alles betrachten würde, selbst wenn es mit dem von mir angestrebten gar nichts zu tun hat? 
Ne, also entweder hast du mich komplett falsch verstanden (weil du einen schlechten Tag hattest, oder es wolltest), oder ich weiß auch nicht... da kenne ich dich eigentlich anders.


----------



## INU.ID (4. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> @ INU.ID
> 
> Ich wollte mich jetzt nicht über die "Prepper" lustig machen.


Sorry wenn es anders rüber kam, aber so hatte ich es auch nicht verstanden. Ich hab dich nur zitiert weil du das Thema (das Wort) "Prepper" gerade angeschnitten/gepostet hattest. Mein Beitrag war daher auch allgemein formuliert, und eigentlich gar nicht an dich gerichtet.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas halte ich wieder für Unsinn. Keiner kann irgendwas berechnen.
> Die machen nur Kaffeesatzleserei. Das kann jeder Schimpanse.


Natürlich kann man Annahmen treffen und danach rechnen.
Das hat wissenschaftlich Hand und Fuß.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man Annahmen treffen und danach rechnen.
> Das hat wissenschaftlich Hand und Fuß.



Dafür brauche ich aber kein Physiker sein. Das kann jeder annehmen.
Im Mai ist es wärmer als jetzt. Da muss sowieso jeder Virus zusehen wo er bleibt.
Die Schlussfolgerung, dass es dann besser werden könnte, ist eine logische Annahme. Kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. April 2020)

Ich war bis gestern für etwa 2,5 Wochen unter Quarantäne gestellt worden. Gestern Morgen dann den zweiten negativen Befund und durfte endlich wieder raus gehen. (Ich bin Krankenpfleger und bei uns braucht es zwei negative Befunde bevor wir wieder loslegen dürfen.) Einen Lagerkoller hatte ich so gesehen nicht gehabt, aber ich habe gemerkt, dass ich ein kleines bisserl schneller gereizt war. Aber es war auch gut, das mein Schatz und ich einiges an Vorräten hatten. Wir hatten zwar auch Nachbarn, die jederzeit gern was für uns eingekauft haben, aber es war einfach ein gutes Gefühl selber genug Vorräte daheim zu haben. 

Und allen, die das ganze auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sei nur fogendes gesagt:
Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren eine böse Influenza mit einer einhergehenden Lungenenzündung. Ich hatte da damals auch Atemnot. Aber das war nach etwa einer Woche vorbei. 
Die Atemnot war bei Covid 19 schon deutlich stärker. Flach im Blett liegen ging nicht mehr so einfach. Und bis heute habe ich noch eine leichte Atemnot. Ich kann keine 30sek am Stück sprechen ohne kurz zwischendurch einmal richtig tief einschnaufen zu müssen. Ist nicht schön und macht mir auch ein biserl Sorge, dass meine Lunge vllt. dauerhaften Schaden genommen hat. 

Von daher meine eindringleiche Bitte: Leute bleibt zu Hause und haltet euch an die lästigen Beschränkungen. Jeder, der hier aktuell fahrlässig anders handelt und somit eine weitere Verbreitung des Virus unterstützt handelt in meinen Augen asozial. Und keine Frage, wir müssen einkaufen und wir müssen zur Arbeit gehen und wir müssen auch mal Sonne und frische Luft tanken, aber bitte immer mit dem größtmöglichen Abstand zueinander. Diese Erkrankung ist ein richtiger rotziger Scheißdreck. Und das braucht kein Mensch. Sorry für meine Ausdruckweise grad, aber alles andere würde nicht passen.

Tante Edit: @ über mir: Das mit dem warmen Wetter und das Virus muss dann eh sehen wo es bleibt, ist bei Corona noch nicht bewiesen. Pro. Drosten äussert hier zwar die Hoffnug darauf, aber er bestätigt es nicht. Das werden wir eben erst nach dem Sommer sehen können, da dieses Virus einfach noch zu neu ist in dieser Form.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...


Dein neuer Avatar ist episch.  Besser hätte man das Thema nicht treffen können.


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sorry wenn es anders rüber kam, aber so hatte ich es auch nicht verstanden. Ich hab dich nur zitiert weil du das Thema (das Wort) "Prepper" gerade angeschnitten/gepostet hattest. Mein Beitrag war daher auch allgemein formuliert, und eigentlich gar nicht an dich gerichtet.



Kein Ding 

Haltet Abstand, bleibt gesund und achtet aufeinander


----------



## 4thVariety (4. April 2020)

Ich wette, die wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Folgen von Covid19 werden mehr Menschen töten wie die Krankheit selbst. Quarantäne und Schutz der Schwachen sind absolut richtig, aber in vielen Ländern ist der gesellschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Unterbau des Staates nicht fähig sowas unbeschadet zu überstehen. Da wird die gute Intention der Weg in die Hölle sein.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür brauche ich aber kein Physiker sein. Das kann jeder annehmen.
> Im Mai ist es wärmer als jetzt. Da muss sowieso jeder Virus zusehen wo er bleibt.
> Die Schlussfolgerung, dass es dann besser werden könnte, ist eine logische Annahme. Kein Hexenwerk.


Wenn das so einfach ist mach es doch mal vor.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach ist mach es doch mal vor.



Ich stelle keine Annahmen an, da das eben nicht so einfach ist.
Ich hab nur gesagt, dass das Kaffeesatzleserei ist. Und das kann dann eben jeder. Da braucht es keine Physiker für.


----------



## gaussmath (4. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da braucht es keine Physiker für.



Das stimmt, um ordentliche statistische Modelle aufzustellen, reicht es auch Statistiker zu sein.


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich stelle keine Annahmen an, da das eben nicht so einfach ist.
> Ich hab nur gesagt, dass das Kaffeesatzleserei ist. Und das kann dann eben jeder. Da braucht es keine Physiker für.



Nö,

man hat ein Modell entwickelt mit den derzeit (noch ungenauen) bekannten Größen,

mit jedem Tag wird es dann angepasst und demzufolge genauer. 

Mit solchen Modellen arbeiten intern sogar das RKI, die Versicherer usw.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens einen Bericht aus Israel gesehen wo orthodoxe Juden sich immer noch versammeln. Da musste die Polizei einschreiten um die Versammlung aufzulösen.
> Einer der orthodoxen Juden meinte dann, dass Corona die Strafe Gottes ist und ihnen nichts passieren wird, weil sie ja gottesfürchtig sind.
> Blöd nur, dass von denen auch schon ein paar im Krankenhaus sind.



Hat sich dort auch ordentlich verbreitet:
Coronavirus-"Hotspots": Israel riegelt streng religioese Gegenden ab | tagesschau.de



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vor Wochen schon hab ich mich darüber aufgeregt, dass die Passagiere an den Flughäfen einfach so unkontrolliert einreisen können. Jetzt kamen gerade wieder Bilder vom Flughafen Frankfurt auf WeltTV, und es hat sich nichts geändert. Es wird gar nichts kontrolliert, die Leute kommen von wer weiß wo, und können dann einfach so nach Hause gehen.



Coronavirus in Deutschland: Kabinett beraet ueber mehr Grenzkontrollen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hat sich dort auch ordentlich verbreitet:
> Coronavirus-"Hotspots": Israel riegelt streng religioese Gegenden ab | tagesschau.de



Nicht weiter verwunderlich.
Schon im Mittelalter war es vor allen strenge Religiösität welche dafür sorgte das ansteckende Seuchen / Krankheiten beste Bedingungen vorfanden, um sich auszubreiten.
Es gibt halt kaum idealere Bedingungen als religiöse Menschen die sich in großer Zahl mehrmals die Woche dicht gedrängt zum Gebet in geschlossenen Räumlichkeiten treffen und schützende Maßnahmen schon nur deshalb ablehnen weil sie diese aus reinem Dogmatismus als Verstoß gegen eine göttliche Prüfung, oder göttliche Gebote ansehen.

Das geht, wie in diesen Fall, oder dem von mir gestern geposteten, soweit das selbst bei der Durchsetzung durch staatliche (weltliche) Behörden Widerstand gegen geleistet wird.
Darum, streng religiöse Menschen sind im Grunde auch keine tragbare Bereicherung für eine Gesellschaft, sondern viel mehr ein eklatantes Problem, umso mehr wenn dadurch, wie aktuell durch Corona, für den eigenen Glauben leichtsinnig Menschenleben gefährdet werden.


----------



## muadib (4. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Von daher meine eindringleiche Bitte: Leute bleibt zu Hause und haltet euch an die lästigen Beschränkungen. Jeder, der hier aktuell fahrlässig anders handelt und somit eine weitere Verbreitung des Virus unterstützt handelt in meinen Augen asozial. Und keine Frage, wir müssen einkaufen und wir müssen zur Arbeit gehen und wir müssen auch mal Sonne und frische Luft tanken, aber bitte immer mit dem größtmöglichen Abstand zueinander. Diese Erkrankung ist ein richtiger rotziger Scheißdreck. Und das braucht kein Mensch. Sorry für meine Ausdruckweise grad, aber alles andere würde nicht passen.



Es sollte aber auch allen bewusst sein, dass früher oder später, die meisten von uns, sich anstecken werden. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## seahawk (4. April 2020)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ich wette, die wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Folgen von Covid19 werden mehr Menschen töten wie die Krankheit selbst. Quarantäne und Schutz der Schwachen sind absolut richtig, aber in vielen Ländern ist der gesellschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Unterbau des Staates nicht fähig sowas unbeschadet zu überstehen. Da wird die gute Intention der Weg in die Hölle sein.



Wenn die Pandemie richtig abgeht, dann schaltet sich das System ganz alleine in den Shutdown.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Gesteuert? Nein, glaube ich nicht. Das ist die "Globalisierung". *.*


Ach mannop, mit Dir kann man aber auch keine Verschwörungstheoroen entwickeln. Wir müssen doch dringend jemanden finden, der Schuld ist.


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> ...



Danke für deine Worte und schön das du es überstanden hast. Leider gibt es aber viele Menschen die sich nicht wirklich an die Regeln halten und auch jene Besserwisser (auch hier im Thread), denen kannst du das tausend mal sagen und vorkauen... Du wirst als Panikmacher abgestempelt, einige haben den ernst der Lage einfach nicht begriffen.
Mit so Leuten kannst du nur unter gehen. Es bringt nix wenn sich ein gewisser Satz nicht dran hält und alles torpediert. Wir müssen an einem Strang ziehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir müssen doch dringend jemanden finden, der Schuld ist.



Na ist doch klar wer da Schuld hat, das böse Matriarchat, Frauen sind immerhin ca. 20% weniger von schweren Corona-Verläufen betroffen als Männer.


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Es sollte aber auch allen bewusst sein, dass früher oder später, die meisten von uns, sich anstecken werden. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Aber die Zeit ist hier der entscheidende Faktor. Je länger wir Zeit haben um so beser können wir handeln. Und je mehr Zeit wir haben umso größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Mittel gefunden wird mit dem man die erkrankung behandeln kann um die schlimmsten Symptome abzumildern. Und ich meine damit nicht den möglichen impfstoff zur Imunisierung, sondern Mittel um die ausgebrochene Erkrankung zu behandeln. 



> Ich wette, die wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Folgen von  Covid19 werden mehr Menschen töten wie die Krankheit selbst. Quarantäne  und Schutz der Schwachen sind absolut richtig, aber in vielen Ländern  ist der gesellschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Unterbau des Staates nicht  fähig sowas unbeschadet zu überstehen. Da wird die gute Intention der  Weg in die Hölle sein.


Auch das ist richtig und gut möglich. Aber eben nicht das realistischste Szenario für Deutschland. Und wir müssen hier schauen, wie wir hier mit der Situation umgehen. Natürlich im im Ego- Modus. Ich finde es z.B. gut, dass wir Pat. aus Italien und Frankreich übernommen haben. Aber in Ländern, die wirtschaftlich deutlich schlechter aufgestellt sind muss man u.U. anders handeln. Aber das ist nicht hier. 
Und nach der aktuellen Lage würde ich befürchten, dass ein "Weiter so" viel schlimmere wirtschftl. Folgen hätte als die jetzige Handlungsweise. Und noch viel wichtiger: Gesundheit geht vor. Da gibt es nix zu diskutieren. Denn was wären wir sonst für eine Gesellschaft. Wir haben es vor etwa 70 Jahren schon mal geschafft den Ars.. wieder hochzubekommen. Also werden wir das jetz doch ier auch wohl packen. Es wird zwicken und teils auch weh tun unter Umständen, aber wir schaffen das. Ich denke die Situation nach dem WW II war prekärer als die heutige. (Soweit man das vergleichen kann, aber mirt fällt nix schlimmeres ein...)

Tante Edit: Die Schuld??? Naja, ich würde nciht von "Schuld" sprechen wollen. Aberdie schnelle Ausdbreitung ist halt in der Globalisierung begründet. Aber es geht nur um das Tempo. Denn die Pest z.B. hat sich hunderte von Jahren vor der Globalisierung auch schon interkontinental ausgebreitet.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Einen Lagerkoller hatte ich so gesehen nicht gehabt, aber ich habe gemerkt, dass ich ein kleines bisserl schneller gereizt war.


Mal fernab der richtigen Quarantäne: Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum so viele ein Problem damit haben, mal eine Weile nicht auf Konzerte, Gruppenbesäufnisse, Clan-Treffen oder ähnlich gehen zu können.
Ich meine: man darf doch eigentlich noch relativ viel, solange man Abstand hält und nicht irgendwo endlos herumlungert.

Viele scheinen ein echtes Problem damit zu haben (hier natürlich die herausgerechnet, die nachweislich psychische Macken vorweisen können), ein paar Stunden pro Tag nur mit sich und den eigenen Gedanken auskommen zu müssen. 
Für mich ein Zeichen, wie innerlich leer und (mit sich selbst) unzufrieden doch so einige heutzutage sind.
Wer mit sich selbst im Reinen ist, kommt auch mal ein paar Stunden pro Tag ohne Face-to-Face und Rudelbumsen aus (und das auch über einen längeren Zeitraum).
Wer nie ein eigenes Ego und Interessen ausprägen konnte, sich deswegen zeitlebens immer nur über andere definiert, erkennt in dieser Zeit vielleicht auch, dass er/sie das eigene Leben ein wenig anders gestalten sollte.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Denn die Pest z.B. hat sich hunderte von Jahren vor der Globalisierung auch schon interkontinental ausgebreitet.



Ja weil es auch damals, wie heute, schon interkontinentale Warenströme (Seidenstraße) und überregionalen Handel gab, aber bei der Pest von 1346 bis etwa 1353 sprechen wir trotzdem noch von einem Ausbreitungszeitraum von immerhin rund 6 Jahren, im Vergleich zu heute wo es keine 3 Monate gedauert hat, das sich der Corona-Virus von China über alle Kontinente ausgebreitet hat. 
In 6 Jahren hätte man die Pest mit etwas Anstrengung problemlos an einer grassierenden Verbreitung mit 25 Mio Opfern hindern können, wenn man das Wissen gehabt hätte und schon alleine die hygenischen Bedingungen in den Städten deutlich verbessert hätte, weil der Hauptüberträger die Flöhe von Ratten waren, die damals in allen größeren Siedlungen auf den Straßen ein allgegenwärtiger Anblick gewesen sind, von wo sie sich über die regionalen Kirchengänge und Wochenmärkte, sowie in die Region umherfahrende Händler, überall bis in die ländlichen Umgebungen der größeren Städte verbreiten konnten.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NLUWZqGpyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. April 2020)

@Nightslaver: Ich sagte ja, dass Tempo ist das Maßgebliche und unserer heutigen schnelllebigen Zeit geschuldet. Ist doch auch genial. ich war vor zwei Jahren in Südafrika. 11Stunden Flug. Da hat  man früher 6 Monate oder so gebraucht. Und Coraona zeigt eben die Kehrseite der Medaille auf. 

@Taskmaster: Wie gesagt, ich war in Quarantäne. Zusammen mit meinem weltbesten Weibchen. Und ich/ wir haben gemerkt zum Ende hin, dass wir ein wenig leicht gereitzter waren. Einen Koller zu bekommen nur weil man nicht auf Partys und Konzerte laufen kann ist auch etwas übertrieben meiner Meinung nach und da sollte man dann echt mal hinschauen ganz unabhängig von Corona. Wo ich es mir echt problematisch vorstelle sind Familien mit zwei kleinen Kindern und in einer drei- Zimmer- Wohnung. Und das ist in den  Ballungszentren wie Berlin, München, Hamburg, etc. keine Seltenheit. 
Meine größte Angst war, dass ich das Internet komplett durchgelesen habe, bevor ich wieder raus konnte...


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ist doch auch genial. ich war vor zwei Jahren in Südafrika. 11Stunden Flug. Da hat  man früher 6 Monate oder so gebraucht. Und Coraona zeigt eben die Kehrseite der Medaille auf.



Die rasend schnelle Verbreitung von Krankheiten ist eine Kehrseite der Medaille, eine andere ist das du für dein einmaliges und schnelles 11h Flug "oh und ah" Erlebnis in Afrika ein Haufen Ressourcen verschleudert hast und die Umwelt belastest, nur um dann erzählen zu können das du schon mal für 1 bis 2 Wochen Urlaub in Afrika gewesen bist.
Ganz zu schweigen von den wirtschaftlichen Verwerfungen, globalen Raubbau und rein selbstsüchtigen Kapitalflucht, die sich durch die neoliberale Handhabung der Globalsierung ergeben haben. 

Bis heute wird sich ja trefflich in Fachkreisen darüber gestritten ob, wenn man aufrechnet, die Globalisierung nicht ehr in Summe eine Katastrophe für die Welt ist, als ein "Segen" und eine "Chance" als die es die Neoliberalen immer vermarkten möchten.


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die rasend schnelle Verbreitung von Krankheiten ist eine Kehrseite der Medaille, eine andere ist das du für dein einmaliges und schnelles 11h Flug "oh und ah" Erlebnis in Afrika ein Haufen Ressourcen verschleudert hast und die Umwelt belastest, nur um dann erzählen und ggf. brüsten zu können das du schon mal für 1 bis 2 Wochen Urlaub in Afrika gewesen bist.
> Ganz zu schweigen von den wirtschaftlichen Verwerfungen, globalen Raubbau und rein selbstsüchtigen Kapitalflucht, die sich durch die neoliberale Handhabung der Globalsierung ergeben haben.
> 
> Bis heute wird sich ja trefflich in Fachkreisen darüber gestritten ob, wenn man aufrechnet, die Globalisierung nicht ehr eine Katastrophe für die Welt war, als ein "Segen" und eine "Chance" als die es die Neoliberalen immer vermarkten wollen.



Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich möchte und werde hier in diesem Fred nicht meine Reisen mit Dir diskutieren. Ist einfach nur OT.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2020)

Sag mal Nightslaver, wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der CDU? 


und unabhängig davon: Deutschlandfunk: Durchseuchung der Bevoelkerung - Biometriker: Wir brauchen Stichproben wie in Bayern


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sag mal Nightslaver, wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der CDU?



Na weil die CDU 1946 noch nicht völlig einen an der Waffel hatte (im Gegensatz zu u.a. auch der Person die dort mit Paint unbedingt noch ein _innen in das historische Dokument kritzeln musste). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (4. April 2020)

Wissenschaftler haben die einzelnen Genom-Bestandteile des Virus analysiert und die NY Times hat das Ganze in einem Artikel aufbereitet:
Das Coronavirus-Genom - Eine Schlechte Nachricht, verpackt in Protein


----------



## Mahoy (4. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na weil die CDU früher mal nicht völlig einen an der Waffel hatte.



Heutzutage tut sich ja sogar die SPD schwer damit, so sehr bei sozialem Verstand zu sein, wie die CDU es einmal war.  

Aber die individuellen Beweggründe einer Afrikareise sollte man sich nichts streiten. Wer sich alle Jubeljahre einen besonderen Urlaub gönnt, hat einen kleineren ökonomischen und ökologischen Fußabdruck als derjenige, der jährlich (am besten gleich zweimal) Pauschalurlaub auf den Balearen macht und beide zusammen verursachen weniger Belastung als ein paar Zehntausend globale Jetsetter und alle drei zusammen haben weniger Auswirkungen als die vielen kleinen täglichen Sünden und Unachtsamkeiten, die sich aufsummieren - und die jemand, der ein wenig von der Welt gesehen hat, womöglich eher unterlässt. Reisen bildet, Bildung hilft.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber die individuellen Beweggründe einer Afrikareise sollte man sich nichts streiten. Wer sich alle Jubeljahre einen besonderen Urlaub gönnt, hat einen kleineren ökonomischen und ökologischen Fußabdruck als derjenige, der jährlich (am besten gleich zweimal) Pauschalurlaub auf den Balearen macht und beide zusammen verursachen weniger Belastung als ein paar Zehntausend globale Jetsetter und alle drei zusammen haben weniger Auswirkungen als die vielen kleinen täglichen Sünden und Unachtsamkeiten, die sich aufsummieren - und die jemand, der ein wenig von der Welt gesehen hat, womöglich eher unterlässt. Reisen bildet, Bildung hilft.



Es war keine Bewertung seines Urlaubs als erstmal mehr nur eine nüchterne Feststellung der weiteren Auswirkungen von Urlauben wie dem seinen. 

Was die Bildung angeht, ob einen Elefanten als Besucher im Zoo zu sehen einem mehr Bildung verschafft als eine Abbildung im Buch zu betachten (oder einer Tierdoku im TV), oder als Touri einen 15min im Kruger-Nationalpark in Afrika zu sehen sei mal dahingestellt...
Das Gleiche gilt für die restlichen Aktivitäten welche die üblichen Touristen so als Bestandteil in ihrem Urlaub in einem fremden Land unternehmen, die nun nicht gerade in die Kathegorie eines waschechten Kulturtouristen fallen.

Die wirklich Bildung mit brauchbaren Erkentnissen ruht in der Mehrzahl mehr von Leuten her die sich längerfristig in solchen Ländern aufhalten, oder sich beruflich damit auseinandersetzen (müssen), weniger von solchen Leuten die es als ein hübsches Urlaubsziel für ihren jährlichen 1 bis 2 Wochen Erholungsurlaub betachten.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ach mannop, mit Dir kann man aber auch keine Verschwörungstheoroen entwickeln. Wir müssen doch dringend jemanden finden, der Schuld ist.



Ich hab letztens ein Video gesehen, wo es hieß, dass natürlich die Flüchtlinge Schuld sind, da die das Virus ins Land geschleppt haben und dass Bill Gates mit drin hängt, da er das Virus auf Befehl der Schattenelite entwickelt hat.
Schlimm ist in dem Zusammenhang, dass schon Tausende Leute das Video positiv kommentiert haben. Keine kritische Stimme -- wird vermutlich dann eh gelöscht. Meine Fresse.


----------



## Mahoy (4. April 2020)

Ich kann's nur wiederholen: Dummheit breitet sich schneller aus, als ein Virus es könnte; ist schwerer auszurotten und bringt auch deutlich mehr Menschen um.
Eine Impfung dagegen gibt's auch nicht und selbst wenn es sie gäbe, würden Dumme sie verweigern - aus Gründen und so.

Vor allem aber ist Dummheit audiovisuell übertragbar, wie erschreckende Fallzahlen allein auf Youtube beweisen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es war keine Bewertung seines Urlaubs als erstmal mehr nur eine nüchterne Feststellung der weiteren Auswirkungen von Urlauben wie dem seinen.
> 
> Was die Bildung angeht, ob einen Elefanten als Besucher im Zoo zu sehen einem mehr Bildung verschafft als eine Abbildung im Buch zu betachten (oder einer Tierdoku im TV), oder als Touri einen 15min im Kruger-Nationalpark in Afrika zu sehen sei mal dahingestellt...
> Das Gleiche gilt für die restlichen Aktivitäten welche die üblichen Touristen so als Bestandteil in ihrem Urlaub in einem fremden Land unternehmen, die nun nicht gerade in die Kathegorie eines waschechten Kulturtouristen fallen.
> ...



Ich war 2005 in der Türkei. 2018 (13 Jahre später) in Südafrika.  Nach der Türkei bin ich dann 2010 zum ersten Mal wieder in den Urlaub fgefahren. In der BRD. Seit dem einmal im Jahr eine kleine Ferienwohnung in Kroatien. 650 km von daheim aus  mit dem Auto. Zur Arbeit fahre ich mit S- und u- Bahn. Bin eine Stunde pro Weg unterwegs. Mit dem Auto bräuchte ich 30 min. Aber Du hast Recht, ich bin eine Umweltsau und Du hast das absolute Recht das zu beurteilen und zu bewerten. Reicht Dir das jetzt um deine Moralapostelei zu befriedigen?

Dann können wir ja mit dem eigentlichen Thema weitermachen. 

Naja, das ganze auf die Flüchtlinge zu schieben ist doch perfekt. Wir haben einen Schuldigen. Der ist auch noch schwächer als wir, kann man also besser drauf rum hacken und es bietet auch noch nen Grund keine Flüchtlinge mehr ins Land zu lassen. Was ich in Bezug auf die Flüchtlinge aber wirklich spannend finde ist die Arbeitskraft. Sie sind heri her gekommen um Hilfe und Schutz zu bekommen. Und das sollen sie auch bekommen. Aber jetzt sind wir hier in einer gewissen Schieflage und brauchen selber vllt. Hilfe. Zum Beispiel in der Landwirtschaft. Warum bietet man den vielen jungen leuten unter den Flüchtlingen nicht an zum Mindestlohn diese Arbeit zu übernehmen. Und die Grundsicherung würde man zu 50% noch oben draufpacken. Es wäre ein klarer Anreiz. Sich einbringen zu können und in der Not gebraucht zu werden ist gut für das Selbstwertgefühl und vllt. könnten an der einen oder anderen Stelle auch ein paar Barierren abgebaut werden.  Das ganze müsste natürlich rein freiwillig ablaufen und ein Nein dürfte zu keinen Repressalien führen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> ... Meine Fresse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das denke ich mir auch ganz oft. Mein Fresse ....


Hier mal wieder spannende Zahlen: *Die negativen Tests*

Man sieht die Entwicklung, so ähnlich stellte ich mir das vor.
In Italien sind weit über 50% der Tests positiv. Wobie mir
auch die aktuell knapp 10% positiver Tests bei uns hoch
vorkommen. Die Verbreitung geht voran und es sterben
weiterhin knapp 5% der Menschen, die einen positiven
Test haben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Infekt/EpidBull/Archiv/2020/Ausgaben/15_20.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. April 2020)

Ich weiss nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, geht mir nur grade durch den Kopf. 
Ich habe einen sehr mobilen Teil der Bevölkerung. Die gehen arbeiten und sind auch in ihrer Freizeit sehr aktiv und viel unterwegs. und ich habe einen zweiten Teil der Bevölkerung, der ist alt und bei weitem nicht mehr so aktiv. Dieser Teil hält sich mehr in den eigenen 4 Wänden auf und hat bei weitem nicht mehr so viele soziale Kontakte.
Die erste Gruppe infiziert sich also sehr viel schneller als die zweite Gruppe mit den alten Leuten. Die erste Gruppe hat sich jetzt schon zu einem gewissen Teil infiziert und wir haben die bekannten Folge mit schweren Verläufen und auch Letalität. 
Und anscheinend fängt das Virus erst jetz so richtig an sich in den Altenheimen auszubreiten. Das würde dann aber bedeuten, dass die Letatlität nochmal drastisch ansteigt. 
In Italien z.B. haben wir ja ganz andere Verhältnisse. Da leben ein großer Teil der alten Leute in den Familien und hatten somit dann auch viel eher Kontakt mit dem Virus. Und das würde dann bedeuten, dass uns hier die Zahlen, ähnlich wie in Italien erst noch erwarten, wengleich nicht in der dramatischen Höhe (hoffentlich).
Wie gesagt, ging mir jetzt einfach mal so durch dn Kopf. Weil ich vorhjin im Radio gehört habe, dass hier bei uns in Bayern die Alten- und Pflegeheime dicht gemacht werden. Es werden keine neuen Bewohner mehr genommen weil die Fallzahlen so stark ansteigen.  Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich mit meinen Gedanken vollkommen daneben liege.


----------



## Mahoy (4. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, geht mir nur grade durch den Kopf.
> Ich habe einen sehr mobilen Teil der Bevölkerung. Die gehen arbeiten und sind auch in ihrer Freizeit sehr aktiv und viel unterwegs. und ich habe einen zweiten Teil der Bevölkerung, der ist alt und bei weitem nicht mehr so aktiv. Dieser Teil hält sich mehr in den eigenen 4 Wänden auf und hat bei weitem nicht mehr so viele soziale Kontakte.
> Die erste Gruppe infiziert sich also sehr viel schneller als die zweite Gruppe mit den alten Leuten. Die erste Gruppe hat sich jetzt schon zu einem gewissen Teil infiziert und wir haben die bekannten Folge mit schweren Verläufen und auch Letalität.



Das ist die eine Seite. Die andere Seite ist die, *wer* überwiegend getestet wird.
Die von dir angesprochenen mobile Bevölkerungsteile werden getestet, wenn sie mit Beschwerden zum Arzt kommen - und selbst dann nur, wenn mehrere Kriterien zutreffen und auch Tests verfügbar sind.
Die Hochrisikogruppe befindet sich zumeist in Pflege und/oder zumindest wegen altersbedingter Beschwerden bereits in ständiger medizinischer Betreuung und ist somit besser für Tests greifbar, deren Notwendigkeit dann auch viel häufiger begründbar ist.
Sprich, es gibt bisher keine systematischen Tests, sondern es werden tendenziell Personen getestet, bei denen man es am ehesten für nötig hält und bei denen es logistisch möglich ist. Und unter diesen sind die Chance auf ein positives Ergebnis, das Risiko einer schweren Erkrankung und das Risiko eines tödlichen Ausgangs ungleich höher.
Dadurch erscheint das Verhältnis getesteter Personen zu erkrankten Personen bzw. zu verstorbenen Personen _womöglich_ sogar *schlechter*, als es tatsächlich ist.

Es wird daher zunehmend wichtig, dass endlich systematische Testreihen erfolgen, um ein repräsentatives Bild zu gewinnen, wie viele Personen aus der Testgruppe positiv getestet werden, wie viel davon leicht erkranken, wie viele davon schwer erkranken, wie viele davon versterben und wie viele in welchem Zeitraum genesen. Des weiteren in der Langzeitbeobachtung, wie viele womöglich trotz Erholung bleibende Schäden davontragen und auch wie lange Antikörper nachweisbar sind und von einer Immunisierung ausgegangen werden kann.

Man kann es nur wiederholen: So lange "wild" getestet wird, ist die Datenbasis unzuverlässig und jede Spekulation in jede Richtung ein wenig Kaffeesatzlesen und Kristallkugelpolieren.


----------



## Sir Demencia (4. April 2020)

Hmm, leuchtet auch wiederrum ein.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2020)

Zumindest Österreich hatte eine systematische Testung um herauszufinden wie die Dunkelziffer sein könnte angekündigt. Eigentlich müsste die dieser Tage fertig sein.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

Corona in Schweden: Ministerpraesident rechnet mit Tausenden Toten - WELT

Die Schweden sehen wohl auch mitlerweile ein, dass mit ihrem "Larifari" Kurs gegen Corona nicht anzukommen ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Der 10€ Amazon Gutschein ist aber ein bischen lahm. Ich hätte gerne ne Packung Klopapier!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. April 2020)

Zum Thema systematische Tests könnten auch die Antikörpertest beitragen:
Verbreitung des Coronavirus: Sind neue Antikoerpertests der Durchbruch? - n-tv.de

Halte ich für sehr sinnvoll. Einfach kaufen und testen. Nur die Datenerhebung könnte schwierig werden. 
Allerdings könnten dann die Länder auch Fallstudien durchführen und zwar ohne die Laborkapazitäten für die eigentlichen Corona-Tests einzuschränken.


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2020)

Puhh USA hat die 300k geknackt.
Frankreich hat heftig zugelegt.
DE sieht mit seinen Werten (trotz hoher Infektionszahlen) noch gut aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überlegt mal Frankreich+Deutschland+Italien= ~USA (Infektionen)

Vergleicht mal Frankreich, hier gestrige Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2020)

Haben wir heute wirklich nur plus rund 1000 Neuinfizierte? Das wäre ja rekordverdächtig wenig und endlich gute Nachrichten.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2020)

Wenn das RKI Zahlen sind dann liegt es leider nur am Wochenende.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Haben wir heute wirklich nur plus rund 1000 Neuinfizierte? Das wäre ja rekordverdächtig wenig und endlich gute Nachrichten.


Gestern waren es über 6000, und heute sind die Labore zu

Wir haben weiterhin 10% Neuinfizierte pro Tag. Die exponetielle Ausbreitung läuft weiter. Etwas langsamer, aber trotzdem exponentiell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ArcGIS Dashboards


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn das RKI Zahlen sind dann liegt es leider nur am Wochenende.



Ich schaue normalerweise hier
Coronavirus Update (Live): 1,182,825 Cases and 63,924 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer

Aber anscheinend sind die ausnahmsweise (leider) nur etwas hintendran oder wie Käppchen sagt Labore zu. :-/
Wenn letzteres zutrifft haben wir heute +1000 und wenn die Labors wieder melden gibts nen Fünfstelligen.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir haben weiterhin 10% Neuinfizierte pro Tag. Die exponetielle Ausbreitung läuft weiter. Etwas langsamer, aber trotzdem exponentiell.


Aber normalerweise müssten die Einschränkungsmaßnahmen doch langsam wirken, oder nicht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn letzteres zutrifft haben wir heute +1000 und wenn die Labors wieder melden gibts nen Fünfstelligen.


In spätestens einer Woche werden die Maßnahmen verschärft.  Meine Prognose ...



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise müssten die Einschränkungsmaßnahmen doch langsam wirken, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie wirken ja auch, Es waren anfangs 30% Zuwachs am Tag, jetzt sind es noch 10%. Das reicht aber nicht, denn es sind weiterhin:

F(x)=Xn * 1,1 hoch t   

_Xn: Anzahl Infizierte zum Tag Null 
T= Tage_


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2020)

Ich glaubs nicht wirklich. Was willste denn noch sinnvoll verschärfen?
Ich darf hier sowieso nichts mehr außer daheim sitzen, arbeiten gehen (sofern man noch arbeit hat, hat sich bei mir aktuell ebenfalls erledigt / Kurzarbeit+Bereitschaft@home) oder einkaufen.

Arbeit generell verbieten können sie schlecht machen (der Schaden wäre unermesslich) und fast alles andere ist schon untersagt.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Arbeit generell verbieten können sie schlecht machen (der Schaden wäre unermesslich) und fast alles andere ist schon untersagt.


Wobei aber nachgewiesen ist, das habe ich die Tage gelesen, dass sich die meisten über ihre Arbeit infizieren.

Ein völliger Shutdown der Wirtschaft, wie in Italien, wäre natürlich finanziell eine Katastrophe.
So ist das ja schon sehr schlimm.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Arbeit generell verbieten können sie schlecht machen (der Schaden wäre unermesslich) und fast alles andere ist schon untersagt.


Ja, wird schwer ....


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei aber nachgewiesen ist, das habe ich die Tage  gelesen, dass sich die meisten über ihre Arbeit infizieren.



Klar. Es mag auch manche Arten von Arbeit oder Betrieben geben die  man einfach zumachen kann temporär (was ja vielerorts schon geschene ist, siehe Gaststätten, Theather, Clubs, von mir aus Frisöre usw.) -  das geht aber nicht überall, vor allem in der industrie nicht. Du kannst  einen Hochofen nicht so einfach abschalten, denn wenn das Ding kalt  wird isser im Ar*** - und kosten Größenordnung 200 Millionen fürn  Neuaufbau. Du kannst drosseln bis zur minimalen technisch  kontrollierbaren Prozessgeschwindigkeit ohne Zerstörung aber druinter  kannste nicht gehen sonst braucht der Betrieb nie wieder zu öffnen. Solche zwingenden Kontibetriebe sind übrigens auch in Italien iirc nicht geschlossen, dafür gibts Nofallpläne.

Wir haben auch sowas. Im Ernstfall wird eine Notfallmannschaft den Betrieb am Laufen halten, 24/7 dort verbleiben und in 2 Schichten arbeiten (12h arbeiten, 12h ruhen) und komplett von außen mit allem notwendigen autonom versorgt werden (es ist nebenbei schön zu sehen dass dafür sogar mehr Freiwillige gibt als nötig wären). Das geht bis die Rohstoffe (Eisen/Koks,...) alle sind da die Lieferketten natürlich nicht funktionieren. Also geschätzte 3-4 Wochen. Dann wars das, dann ist die Bude tot.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sie wirken ja auch, Es waren man 30% Zuwachs am Tag, jetzt sind es noch 10%. Das reicht aber nicht, denn es sind weiterhin:
> 
> F(x)=Xn * 1,1 hoch t
> _Xn: Anzahl Infizierte zum Tag Null
> T= Tage_


Ok, mit Funktionen kenne ich mich nur begrenzt aus. Aber wird wohl so passen.
Du bist ja die Physikerin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, mit Funktionen kenne ich mich nur begrenzt aus. Aber wird wohl so passen.
> Du bist ja die Physikerin.




Das fiese an Exponentiellen Zusammenhängen ist, dass sie flach anfangen, einem also Ruhe vortäuschen,  und dann durch die Decke gehen.
Hier einmal am Beispiel 2 hoch X, aber mit 1,1 hoch x ist es prinzipiell das gleiche. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2020)

Rk deine Formeln stimmen einfach nicht...


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar. Es mag auch manche Arten von Arbeit oder Betrieben geben die  man einfach zumachen kann temporär (was ja vielerorts schon geschene ist, siehe Gaststätten, Theather, Clubs, von mir aus Frisöre usw.) -  das geht aber nicht überall, vor allem in der industrie nicht. Du kannst  einen Hochofen nicht so einfach abschalten, denn wenn das Ding kalt  wird isser im Ar*** - und kosten Größenordnung 200 Millionen fürn  Neuaufbau. Du kannst drosseln bis zur minimalen technisch  kontrollierbaren Prozessgeschwindigkeit ohne Zerstörung aber druinter  kannste nicht gehen sonst braucht der Betrieb nie wieder zu öffnen. Solche zwingenden Kontibetriebe sind übrigens auch in Italien iirc nicht geschlossen, dafür gibts Nofallpläne.
> 
> Wir haben auch sowas. Im Ernstfall wird eine Notfallmannschaft den Betrieb am Laufen halten, 24/7 dort verbleiben und in 2 Schichten arbeiten (12h arbeiten, 12h ruhen) und komplett von außen mit allem notwendigen autonom versorgt werden (es ist nebenbei schön zu sehen dass dafür sogar mehr Freiwillige gibt als nötig wären). Das geht bis die Rohstoffe (Eisen/Koks,...) alle sind da die Lieferketten natürlich nicht funktionieren. Also geschätzte 3-4 Wochen. Dann wars das, dann ist die Bude tot.



Das mit dem Notfalldienst handhaben die Stadtwerke hier auch so, in den E-Werken, Wasserwerken usw.


----------



## Mahoy (4. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Rk deine Formeln stimmen einfach nicht...



Doch, die Formeln stimmen. Allerdings ist die Anwendung der Sätze schwierig, wenn die Konstanten mehr oder weniger geraten sind.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Doch, die Formeln stimmen. Aber die Anwendung solcher Sätze ist schwierig, wenn die Konstanten mehr oder weniger geraten sind.


Nein die Formeln werden sich nie asymptotisch einem Wert auf der Y Achse annähern sondern nur auf der X Achse und das ist falsch, denn die Zahl der Menschen ist endlich und nicht die Zeit (nach menschlichem Ermessen)


----------



## tobse2056 (4. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise müssten die Einschränkungsmaßnahmen doch langsam wirken, oder nicht?



Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben.

Bei uns in Niedersachsen haben die Baumärkte für Privatkunden heute wieder geöffnet.
Ergebnis bei unserem OBI in  einer ~40k Einwohner Stadt:   Die Leute standen bis auf die Straße weil der Parkplatz einfach voll war.

Generell habe ich nichts dagegen das die geöffnet haben falls jemand was dringliches braucht , Rohr verstopft oder Leuchtmittel kaputt oder whatever.

Aber die Leute rennen dorthin um ihren  Garten umzugestalten weil ihnen langweilig ist.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Generell habe ich nichts dagegen das die geöffnet haben falls jemand was dringliches braucht , Rohr verstopft oder Leuchtmittel kaputt oder whatever.


Die Zahl der Rohrverstopfungen hat auch stark zugenommen.
Weil die Leute teilweise kein Toilettenpapier mehr haben (weil andere das hamstern) und vieles in die Toilette schmeissen was da nicht hingehört.
Z.B Feuchttücher oder Küchenrollenpapier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Jetzt wurde unser Fahrradladen geschlossen. Ich meine, die Fahrradwerkstatt und Ersatzteile für Fahrräder wie neue Schläuche sind do wohöl absolut Lebensnotwendig. Aber die Tanke um die Ecke verkauft das alles weiterhin. Es ist so absurd.



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Rohrverstopfungen hat auch stark zugenommen.


Und dann kommen noch Cholera und Typhus dazu. Rosige Aussichten ...

Und wieder eine neue Themensau: 
Deorientierung nach Coronainfektion
Charite: Berliner Corona-Patient hatte untypische Symptome - Panorama - SZ.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein die Formeln werden sich nie asymptotisch einem Wert auf der Y Achse annähern sondern nur auf der X Achse und das ist falsch



Wenn man von Infizierten redet.
Darum gings aber hier nie sondern nur um Charakteristik von verschiedenen Funktionen aufzuzeigenm für jemanden der damit keine Erfahrung hat.
Völlig erfundene Beispielfunktionen ohne konkreten Hintergrund als "falsch" zu bezeichnen ist mutig, die könnten gar nicht falsch sein selbst wenn mans drauf anlegt. f(x) = pi^1337x wäre genauso richtig gewesen als Beispiel für exponentielles Wachstum (passt nur schlecht in die Grafik).


----------



## Lotto (4. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde unser Fahrradladen geschlossen. Ich meine, die Fahrradwerkstatt und Ersatzteile für Fahrräder wie neue Schläuche sind do wohöl absolut Lebensnotwendig. Aber die Tanke um die Ecke verkauft das alles weiterhin. Es ist so absurd.



Kannst auch im Harz wandern, aber pass auf das du nicht die Grenze zu Sachsen-Anhalt überschreitest (touristische Ausflüge aus anderen Bundeländern sind da untersagt). Also vom Torfhaus zum Brocken is nicht, auch wenn man alleine wandern würde . Zu dämlich.

Das mit den Küchenrollen im Klo war so sonnenklar. Als die Klopapieregale leer waren waren danach die Küchenrollen und Taschentücher dran. War mir absolut klar, dass die als Klopapierersatz gekauft wurden.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man von Infizierten redet.
> Darum gings aber hier nie sondern nur um Charakteristik von verschiedenen Funktionen aufzuzeigenm für jemanden der damit keine Erfahrung hat.
> Völlig erfundene Beispielfunktionen ohne konkreten Hintergrund als "falsch" zu bezeichnen ist mutig, die könnten gar nicht falsch sein selbst wenn mans drauf anlegt. f(x) = pi^1337x wäre genauso richtig gewesen als Beispiel für exponentielles Wachstum (passt nur schlecht in die Grafik).


Scroll mal weiter hoch, Rk nutzt diese Formeln auch konkret.


----------



## Lotto (4. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise müssten die Einschränkungsmaßnahmen doch langsam wirken, oder nicht?



Die Maßnahmen werden natürlich Auswirkungen zeigen, aber die Masse hat glaub ich noch nicht verstanden, dass sich das noch bis ins nächste Jahr ziehen wird.
Herdenimmunität oder Impfstoff werden diese Pandemie aufhalten können, sonst nichts. Und erstere ist erst erreicht wenn sich 60-70% der Gesamtbevölkerung infinziert haben (also 50-60 Millionen). Davon sind wir meilenweit entfernt und da man das verständlicherweise aufgrund der Kapazität des Gesundheitswesen auch nicht überstürzen möchte, wäre die Lösung mit der Herdenimmunität wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord. Sprich: ohne Impfstoff kein Ende in Sicht. Und der wird nicht vom Himmel fallen. Frühstens 2021, eher 2022 wird man damit rechnen können (so die Meinungen von Experten die man so jeden Tag lesen kann).


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2020)

Nein die Meinungen gehen eher von diesem Herbst bis nächsten Sommer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> ...  Sprich: ohne Impfstoff kein Ende in Sicht. Und der wird nicht vom Himmel fallen. ...


Ganz schwieriges Thema, weil es immer neue Varianten von dem Biest gibt. 
Wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und in wissenschaftlichen Puplikationen
stöbert findet man allerlei verstörendes. Ich suche immer mit Scholar,
als beste Google Unterfunktion.

Gesichertes Wissen gibt es kaum, dass ist das Problem


----------



## Slezer (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ganz schwieriges Thema, weil es immer neue Varianten von dem Biest gibt.
> [..]



Lol wie bei dir^^


----------



## 7seven7 (5. April 2020)

Garnix geht los außer der Überwachungsstaat 4.0 wieso wird in Zeitungen nur vom Tod berichtet zb in Italien hier die Zahlen vom Italienischen Gesundheitsamt:

10% der Toten über 80
89,99 % der Toten über 70
1% ohne Vorerkranung 

2 unter 40 Jährige Tot:
1x Krebspatient
1x Diabetes mit Komplikation 

Das sind die Toten nix anderes, ich bin in Südtirol aufgewachsen aber das was die Medien betreiben ist Panikmache  nichts anderes warum?, jeder Panikartikel 
bringt massig klicks


Auf dem Standard gut und gerne im Liveticker 10000 Kommentare mit je 2 Werbeeinschaltungen pro Liveticker Seite, das ist Geld und nichts anderes, nur Pures Cash das wandert 


Ich gebe es auch zu ich bin den Medien neidig, 
1) Meinungen manipulieren 
2) damit noch voll  auscashen 

das ist einfach nur Geil, schon fast Epic


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

Das stimmt aber nicht. Schlechte Nachrichten bringen keine Werbung. 


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Coronakrise-Verlagen-brechen-Werbeeinnahmen-weg-4692687.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die sogenannte "programmatische Werbung" basiert darauf, dass Anzeigenkunden keine festen Anzeigenplätze mehr buchen, sondern ihre über die Interessen und Konsumprofile der Nutzer quer über Tausende verschiedener Websites verteilen. Da diese Methode aber dazu führte, dass Werbungen mitunter neben extremistischen Inhalten auftauchte, hat sich in den letzten Jahren eine Dienstleistungs-Sparte etabliert, die den Werbetreibenden "Brand Safety" verspricht.
> Sprich: Die Werbung gerade großer Markenhersteller soll nur in positiven Kontexten auftauchen.


Coronakrise: Verlagen brechen Werbeeinnahmen weg | heise online

Dazu sterben auch Leute U40.


----------



## 7seven7 (5. April 2020)

Heise unabhängig pissen sich aber davon an was ihre Abos an medialer Berichterstattung erwarten.....

Heise ist nicht mehr was Heise mal war 


Behaupte sogar das videocardz oder wccftech als Fachmagazine kritischere Stimmen in der aktuellen Lage erheben als deutachsprachige Abo+ Anbieter wie Heise


weder auf videocardz noch wccf wird jemand in schutz genommen aber beide sprechen darüber:
1) Orban Diktator 
2) Österreich mit der inkompetent Regierung mit versuchen zu einer Zwangsapp 


edit 
Klar ich lebe in einem Land wo Bundesländer gegen die Verfassung stoßen können, wo jeder Grundrechts Eingriff alternativlos ist ich aber meinen Partner 15km weiter nicht sehen darf, also ich fühl mich in unter der Herrschaft eines Milke nur noch schlimmer, aber wens euch gefällt bitte ich hoffe auf noch mehr Krieg in der Nachbarschaft, aber hey cool der Führer  Kurz wird es machen? was eigentlich außer das er die Wirtschaft fickt und den Normalbürger zum austicken erzieht?

edit2:
Ich arbeitet führ euch Volk in der Abfallwirtschaft und trotzdem bekomm ich Knüppel zwischen die Beine was ist mit euch mal verkehrt LoL, ich hoffe auch in AT und DE streikt mal die Abfallwirtschaft  wie in Italien  dann habt ihr eine Ratten Plage dazu


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

Hier mal erste Zahlen zu den verdeckten infizierten:
Italien: Massentests als Rezept gegen Corona?

Das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste Ergebnis. Es sind nämlich genug, um die Krankheit auch dann zu verbreiten, wenn alle mit Symptomen im Bett liegen, es sind aber zu wenige, als das die aktuelle Letalität von 5% merklich gesenkt würde. Viel lieber wäre es mir, wenn hundert mal mehr Infizierte ohne Symptome gemessen worden wären. Mit dem Faktor 2-4 liegt die Sterblichkeit denn bei 1,25-2,5% und das ist das Niveau der spanischen Grippe. Keine schöne Vorstellung, denkt man an die Berichte zurück, die es zu dem damaligen Ausbruch gab.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

7seven7 schrieb:


> weder auf videocardz noch wccf wird jemand in schutz genommen aber beide sprechen darüber:
> 1) Orban Diktator
> 2) Österreich mit der inkompetent Regierung mit versuchen zu einer Zwangsapp



Das sind aber auch keine Hardwarethemen. Dazu ist die Geschichte mit der App freiwillig und es werden auch keine Standortdaten erfasst, sondern Kontakte via Bluetooth ermittelt.
Infizierten-Tracking: Europaeische Corona-App erfasst Kontakte anonym - ComputerBase

Dann muss man schon die passenden Nachrichtenseiten zu dem Thema nutzen. 
Video: Politiker fordern Konsequenzen gegen Ungarn wegen Notstandsgesetz in der Corona-Krise | tagesschau.de
Video: Fluechtlingskrise: EuGH verurteilt Ungarn, Polen und Tschechien | tagesschau.de


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal erste Zahlen zu den verdeckten infizierten:
> Italien: Massentests als Rezept gegen Corona?
> 
> Das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste Ergebnis. Es sind nämlich genug, um die Krankheit auch dann zu verbreiten, wenn alle mit Symptomen im Bett liegen, es sind aber zu wenige, als das die aktuelle Letalität von 5% merklich gesenkt würde. Viel lieber wäre es mir, wenn hundert mal mehr Infizierte ohne Symptome gemessen worden wären. Mit dem Faktor 2-4 liegt die Sterblichkeit denn bei 1,25-2,5% und das ist das Niveau der spanischen Grippe. Keine schöne Vorstellung, denkt man an die Berichte zurück, die es zu dem damaligen Ausbruch gab.



Letztlich beweist das die Notwendigkeit von Antikörpertests. Nur so bekommt man am Ende ein evtl. realistisches Bild.
Was daran "schlimm" ist erschließt sich mir nicht. Außer man WILL unbedingt daran etwas "Schlimmes" erkennen. 
Die Zahl der "Infizierten" ist vermutlich deutlich höher als es Tests hergeben, viele Menschen merken noch nicht einmal etwas davon. Eigentlich ein gutes Ergebnis, entlarvt es doch das ewige "wieder zwei Tote und es gab ja auch gestern zehn neue Tote" als komplette Panikmache seitens der Medien. 
Nur ums klar zu stellen: Ich nehm die Sache ernst, aber das ewige Aufgegeile an jedem Toten geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. Und nein: Auch nicht jeder aus der Risikogruppe stirbt. Auch dazu gibt es zum Glück Berichte. Und nein: Auch wenn jemand mit 16 in Frankreich an der ******** stirbt, muss man daraus keinen riesen Aufhänger machen.
Wichtig sind die derzeitigen Maßnahmen dennoch, damit unser Gesundheitssystem nicht wie im Rest von Europa zusammen kracht. Dann geht nämlich auch hier das große Sterben los.

Interessant finde ich die Zahlen aus den USA. Dort leben in Ballungsgebieten enorm viele Menschen. Damit dürften die Zahlen aus China als absoluter "Witz" enttarnt sein.


----------



## 7seven7 (5. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch keine Hardwarethemen. Dazu ist die Geschichte mit der App freiwillig und es werden auch keine Standortdaten erfasst, sondern Kontakte via Bluetooth ermittelt.
> Infizierten-Tracking: Europaeische Corona-App erfasst Kontakte anonym - ComputerBase
> 
> Dann muss man schon die passenden Nachrichtenseiten zu dem Thema nutzen.
> ...



Hallo ich lebe in Österreich daher Deutsche Medien wenig präsent.....

aber hey hatte den papa Staat um 3 in der Wohung aufgrund Nervenreizen seitens unser Politik

muss  aber sagen die 2 kids waren Neugierige und 2 echte kiwara  de waren Normal, nur Fall bezogen bis auf reguläre Fragen


----------



## Lotto (5. April 2020)

7seven7 schrieb:


> ...
> Das sind die Toten nix anderes, ich bin in Südtirol aufgewachsen aber das was die Medien betreiben ist Panikmache  nichts anderes warum?, jeder Panikartikel
> bringt massig klicks



Ja du hast jetzt von den Toten geschrieben. Aber was ist mit den ganzen schweren Fällen, die überlebt haben. Also 9-10 Tage auf der Itensivstation mit hohem Fieber und Kopfschmerzen liegend künstlich beamtmet zu werden, weil man selber(!) nicht mehr atmen kann, find ich jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd, auch wenn man überlebt und auch keine Schäden davonträgt.
Du kannst dich ja mal bei dir zuhause gesund 9-10 Tage ins Bett legen, ohne aufzustehen. Sag uns bescheid wie es dir danach geht.

Und nein der Verlauf ist nicht nur bei alten Leuten mit Vorerkrankung schwer.
Kannst ja gerne mal nach "Pepe Reina" googlen (Torwart von Aston Villa, Englische Premiere League). Der hat 25min komplett nicht atmen können, es sei gewesen als hätte jemand den "Rachen geschlossen".
Nochmal: der Typ ist Fussballprofi, dürfte besser trainiert sein als 99,9999% der Bevölkerung und sich besser ernähren als 99,9999% der Bevölkerung (die Clubs in der Premiere League regeln das mit dem Essen, Stichwort: Optimierung der Spieler).

Also ich persönlich kann da ja gerne drauf verzichten. Klar es sind "Einzelfälle", aber jeder geht natürlich vorher davon aus, dass es ihn nur leicht erwischt (oder gar nicht).


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit dem Faktor 2-4 liegt die Sterblichkeit denn bei 1,25-2,5% und das ist das Niveau der spanischen Grippe. Keine schöne Vorstellung, denkt man an die Berichte zurück, die es zu dem damaligen Ausbruch gab.


Das wären bei 5 Milliarden Menschen (ca 70% Durchseuchung ohne Maßnahmen) 100 Millionen Tote wenn man von 2% Sterblichkeit ausgeht.

Nur damals war die Weltbevölkerung deutlich geringer.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2020)

Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 09:01 Zweites Füchtlingslager nahe Athen unter Quarantäne +++ - n-tv.de


> Die Zahl der gemeldeten Neuinfektionen in Deutschland ist dem  Robert-Koch-Institut zufolge um 5936 auf 91.714 gestiegen und damit  erneut um rund 100 weniger als am Tag zuvor. Die Zahl der Todesfälle sei  um 184 auf 1342 gewachsen. Die in der US-Stadt Baltimore ansässige  Johns-Hopkins-Universität (JHU) meldete 96.092 Infizierte. Das RKI, das  nur die elektronisch übermittelten Zahlen aus den Bundesländern  berücksichtigt und seine Aufstellung einmal täglich aktualisiert,  registrierte bislang 1342 Todesfälle, die JHU 1444 Tote.


----------



## seahawk (5. April 2020)

Es gibt wichtigere Dinge - z.B. das Leiden von Singlefrauen durch Social Distancing: 

Kolumne : 
    Corona als Single: Social Distancing macht mich wuetend

Das ist grausam.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. April 2020)

Bei dem schönen Wetter sind ja viele Menschen draußen unterwegs. Man sieht erfreulicherweise auch langsam mehr Leute mit Mund-Nasenschutz. Irritierenderweise überdurchschnittlich viele davon tragen diesen aber zum Joggen im Park oder Rennradfahren, nicht beim Einkaufen oder sonstigen Aktivitäten, bei denen man recht engen Kontakt mit vielen anderen Menschen hat.

Das Facepalm-Potential der Menschen enttäuscht doch nie!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Dinge - z.B. das Leiden von Singlefrauen durch Social Distancing:
> 
> Kolumne :
> Corona als Single: Social Distancing macht mich wuetend
> ...


 die Ärmste. Sie hat wahrscheinlich noch nicht mit mitbekommen das es im Moment Pornhub Premium kostenlos gibt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Dinge - z.B. das Leiden von Singlefrauen durch Social Distancing:
> 
> Kolumne :
> Corona als Single: Social Distancing macht mich wuetend
> ...


Ich weiß nach dem Artikel wieso sie Single ist.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

Zum Thema Religion von Gestern: Corona und der Islam: Kein Ramadan waehrend der Pandemie? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Kolumne :
> Corona als Single: Social Distancing macht mich wuetend



Manche medialen Autoren sind halt inhaltlich wirklich nur zum fremdschämen, vor allen wenn man bedenkt wie naheliegend es ist das man durchaus auch in der aktuellen Lage als Single andere Leute kennenlernen / treffen kann, sofern man mal seinen Horizont erweitert und von analog auf primär digital umschaltet und auch einem gelegentlichen analogen kennenlernen /treffen steht aktuell noch nichts im Wege, sofern man halt nich noch weitere Personen dazu einlädt (1 haushaltsfremde Person Regel)...

Aber ist halt schon eine "richtige Katastrophe" das man als Single momentan halt nicht dauernd auf Partys und in der Gruppe geistige low buget talks veranstalten kann, sondern sich eine etwas längere Zeit ggf. auch mal daheim mit sich selbst beschäftigen muss, etwas das viele scheinbar nie beigebracht bekommen haben, bzw. gelernt haben / mussten...


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/mensch-metropole/corona-ich-bin-single-und-wuetend-li.79899 schrieb:
			
		

> "Eine Katze kann 18 Jahre alt werden, Julia, das ist, als würdest du jetzt ein Kind kriegen" schreibt eine Freundin via WhatsApp. Sie hat Recht. Ich schaffe es nicht einmal, einen Topf Kresse länger als drei Tage am Leben zu halten, ich kann mir kein Tier ins Haus holen.



Wobei man bei einer Katze nicht zu viel Wasser in  die Schale füllen kann. Und wenn die Futterschale leer ist, melde die Katze sich auch.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man bei einer Katze nicht zu viel Wasser in  die Schale füllen kann. Und wenn die Futterschale leer ist, melde die Katze sich auch.



Die Katze meldet sich aber auch, wenn die Futterschale leer ist, es aber noch zu früh für die nächste Portion ist


----------



## Lotto (5. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Dinge - z.B. das Leiden von Singlefrauen durch Social Distancing:
> 
> Kolumne :
> Corona als Single: Social Distancing macht mich wuetend
> ...



Die Arme, mir kommen die Tränen. Sie kann nicht feiern gehen und sich nicht mit Freundinnen treffen. Hoffentlich schafft sie es wenigstens alleine mal sich von was anderem als Rotwein und Keksen zu ernähren.
Evtl. ist es ja gar nicht so schlecht für sie, dass sie die Erkenntnisse im Text schon jetzt durch die Corona-Krise erhält. Ansonsten hätte sie spätestens Ende 30 diese Gedanken gehabt.

Ansonsten schreit der ganze Artikel ja sowas von nach diesen Stereotyp, dass evtl. das meiste davon auch einfach nur ausgedacht ist. Auch Redakteure müssen halt irgendwas schreiben um sich ihr Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2020)

Aber Katze schmeckt viel besser, wenn man sie mit etwas Kresse verfeinert!

*duckt sich und rennt*


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber Katze schmeckt viel besser, wenn man sie mit etwas Kresse verfeinert!



Katzensteak mit ganzen Barthaaren?


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2020)

Falscher Hase frisch auf den Tisch. 


PS: Hund wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Dinge - z.B. das Leiden von Singlefrauen durch Social Distancing:
> 
> Kolumne :
> Corona als Single: Social Distancing macht mich wuetend
> ...


Genau das sind die gescheiterten Existenzen, die ich hier meinte. Einfach nur grausam. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Falscher Hase frisch auf den Tisch.



Gegen einen falschen Hasen hätte ich auch nichts (ist ja quasi nur ein Ball aus Hack mit Zwiebeln und Ei aus dem Ofen). Bei richtigem Kaninchen (echten Feldhasen bekommt man heute ja nicht mehr ganz so häufig wie in den 70ern/80ern auf den Tisch) wird mir aber ganz anders. Am besten noch vorher im Stall streicheln und aussuchen wie einen Hummer. 

Ich halte selbst 6 Kaninchen und das Verspeisen von solch possierlichen Tierchen würde ich nicht übers Herz bringen.
Dann lieber so ne richitg fiese Bulldogge am Drehspieß.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Bei richtigem Kaninchen (echten Feldhasen bekommt man heute ja nicht mehr ganz so häufig wie in den 70ern/80ern auf den Tisch) wird mir aber ganz anders. Am besten noch vorher im Stall streicheln und aussuchen wie einen Hummer.



Wenn meine Frau Kaninchen macht, schmeckt es immer sehr lecker. 
Liegt aber auch daran, dass die Soße super ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2020)

Ich bezweifle ja nicht, dass die kleinen Erdwühler gut schmecken können (weiß es jedoch nicht, hab und werde Kaninchen nicht probiert[-en]) und natürlich verstehe ich auch Bauern und Jäger, die Kaninchen eher als Schädlinge denn als Haus-/Kuscheltiere betrachten. Deswegen will ich auch niemanden bekehren.

Ich persönlich könnte es einfach nur nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre einfach mein "Darwin-Moment". Ich wäre dafür zu schwach. 

In diesem Sinne: Eine frohe Vorosterzeit!


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja nicht, dass die kleinen Erdwühler gut schmecken können (weiß es jedoch nicht, hab und werde Kaninchen nicht probiert[-en]) und natürlich verstehe ich auch Bauern und Jäger, die Kaninchen eher als Schädlinge denn als Haus-/Kuscheltiere betrachten. Deswegen will ich auch niemanden bekehren.



Was heißt Schädling? Das Kaninchen versucht nur zu überleben und das kann man ihm nicht übel nehmen.

Wie ist eigentlich die Stimmung in New York?
Und wieso habe ich den eindruck, dass Trump die Bundesstaaten fallen lässt, die ihn bei der Wahl im November eh nicht wählen werden? New York ist ja Demokratenland und daher interessiert sich Trump nicht dafür.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Bei richtigem Kaninchen (echten Feldhasen bekommt man heute ja nicht mehr ganz so häufig wie in den 70ern/80ern auf den Tisch) wird mir aber ganz anders. Am besten noch vorher im Stall streicheln und aussuchen wie einen Hummer.



Das wird dann artgerecht zu Tode gekuschelt.


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich halte selbst 6 Kaninchen und das Verspeisen von solch possierlichen Tierchen würde ich nicht übers Herz bringen.
> Dann lieber so ne richitg fiese Bulldogge am Drehspieß.



Ich glaube, niemand verspeist ohne allergrößte Not die Tiere, zu denen er eine emotionale Bindung hat.

Es geht aber auch anders: Zu Kindertagen hatten wir mal so einen richtig fiesen Hasen, der hat alle anderen Hoppler und - wenn man nicht aufpasste - auch sämtliche anderen Viecher und Zweibeiner mit Zähnen und Krallen malträtiert. Als der reif für die Schmorpfanne war, ging eine La-Ola-Welle über den Hof.

Die Bulldogge des Nachbarn hingegen hätte niemand vertilgt. Die war zwar potthässlich, wie Bulldoggen nun mal sind, aber eben auch ein total liebenswertes Vieh.

Dies gesagt, auch unsere Katzen wurden natürlich *nicht* zubereitet. Die hatten Mäuse und andere schädliche Nager zu fangen, wie sich das gehört.

Aber mal abwarten, wo die Krise noch hinführt. Womöglich gewöhnt sich der Eine oder die Andere doch noch an Nahrung, die sonst eher nicht in Betracht gekommen wäre ...


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

Klopapier.


----------



## Redrudi (5. April 2020)

Das darfst du aber nicht vorher einfrieren.


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

Wir hatten bei unserem "Überlebenstraining" damals u.a. mal ne  Brieftaube geschossen, die war auch ziemlicher lecker. Wobei, wenn der  Hunger groß genug ist, dann schmeckt vermutlich vieles sehr lecker, was  man normalerweise nicht essen würde. Ich sag nur Flug 571...


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird dann artgerecht zu Tode gekuschelt.


Eher nicht. Ich halte ja nicht 6 Kaninchen im Haus (das wäre alleine schon geruchstechnisch eine ziemliche Nummer und als Allergiker wäre Heu in den benötigten Mengen indoor auch Selbstmord) und nehme sie auch nicht jeden Tag 40mal auf den Arm.
Die besitzen selbstverständlich ihren großen Auslauf im Garten und graben dort vornehmlich ihre Löcher sprichwörtlich bis hinein in die "hohle Erde". Ich kenne zwar auch Leute, die so viele Kaninchen in einem Kaninchenzimmer halten (wird wohl immer beliebter) und dies auch so hinbekommen, dass es nicht nach "Verwahrlosung" ausschaut (bis auf einen leichten Uringeruch, den man aber auch mit einer Katze gerne mal im Haus hat), aber für mich wäre das nichts. Neben der Alllergie auch zu viel Arbeit. Da ist es einfacher, 2-3mal die Woche zu fegen und gelegentlich den Boden komplett auszutauschen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es geht aber auch anders: Zu Kindertagen hatten wir mal so einen richtig fiesen Hasen, der hat alle anderen Hoppler und - wenn man nicht aufpasste - auch sämtliche anderen Viecher und Zweibeiner mit Zähnen und Krallen malträtiert. Als der reif für die Schmorpfanne war, ging eine La-Ola-Welle über den Hof.


Da hätte es auch eine Kastration getan (aber bitte nicht die nach "Bauernart", sprich: mit dem Taschenmesser). Gerade Rammler/Böckchen sind unkastriert wirklich üble Zeitgenossen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber mal abwarten, wo die Krise noch hinführt. Womöglich gewöhnt sich der Eine oder die Andere doch noch an Nahrung, die sonst eher nicht in Betracht gekommen wäre ...


Da sehe ich bei mir eher weniger Probleme. Denn weitere First World Problems dieser Art besitze ich nicht. Mir schmeckt bspw. auch Haggis oder Rinderbacke (Delikatesse!). Da bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnte es einfach nur nicht.


Ich kenne es von Kleinauf nicht anders, als dass die Karnickel kein Streichelzoo sondern für den "Eigenbedarf" da sind. Was sich geändert hat, dass seit der Wende kein LKW mehr alle paar Monate aufs Dorf kommt, wo man Kaninchen und Kaninchenbalge zu staatlich garantierten Preisen verkaufen kann.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2020)

Wie gesagt: hab ich kein Problem mit. Toleranz bedeutet ja so viel wie: "Ich find es nicht gut, aber wenn du so leben willst, ist das für mich ok."
Intolerant werde ich dann, wenn du mit einem Schlachterbeil vorbeikommst und an meine Tiere willst.
Dann landest du in meinem Tiefkühler.

Edit: Ich verspühre nach diesem Diskurs irgendwie das Bedürfnis, in den Garten zu gehen und nach den Tieren zu sehen. Afk.


----------



## Duvar (5. April 2020)

Hoffe die führen den ELISA Test schnell ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, geht mir nur grade durch den Kopf.
> Ich habe einen sehr mobilen Teil der Bevölkerung. Die gehen arbeiten und sind auch in ihrer Freizeit sehr aktiv und viel unterwegs. und ich habe einen zweiten Teil der Bevölkerung, der ist alt und bei weitem nicht mehr so aktiv. Dieser Teil hält sich mehr in den eigenen 4 Wänden auf und hat bei weitem nicht mehr so viele soziale Kontakte.
> Die erste Gruppe infiziert sich also sehr viel schneller als die zweite Gruppe mit den alten Leuten. Die erste Gruppe hat sich jetzt schon zu einem gewissen Teil infiziert und wir haben die bekannten Folge mit schweren Verläufen und auch Letalität.
> Und anscheinend fängt das Virus erst jetz so richtig an sich in den Altenheimen auszubreiten. Das würde dann aber bedeuten, dass die Letatlität nochmal drastisch ansteigt.
> ...



Das geht nicht nur dir durch den Kopf, sondern ist seit Wochen grundlage vieler Planungen: Unsere niedrige Mortalität liegt erstmal nur zu einem kleinen Teil an der guten medizinischen Versorgung (auch wenn die möglicherweise später etwas mehr wird retten können als in Italien), sondern vor allem an den überwiegend fitten Infizierten mittleren Alters. Mit zunehmender, zufälliger Ausbreitung des Virus in der Gesamtbevölkerung wird der Anteil tödlich verlaufender Fälle unvermeidbar zunehmen.
Dann werden sich (hoffentlich) einige Vollidioten für lange Zeit aus der öffentlichen Debatte verabschieden, die jetzt schon über Lockerungen reden wollen, nur weil die letzte Woche noch kein ganz großes Massensterben eingesetzt hat.




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Zum Thema systematische Tests könnten auch die Antikörpertest beitragen:
> Verbreitung des Coronavirus: Sind neue Antikoerpertests der Durchbruch? - n-tv.de
> 
> Gerade für die Verbreitungsstudien braucht man auch eine Grundlage mit herkömmlichen Tests. Antiköperbasierte sind eine gute Ergänzung für all die Bereiche, in denen bislang gar nicht getestet wird. Aber sie sind auch eine deutlich schlechtere Alternative zu normalen Tests, weil sie einerseits ein positives Ergebnis bei bereits Genesenen liefern und, viel viel schlimmer, ein negatives bei Leuten die schon 2-3 Tage lang ansteckend sind.
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wären bei 5 Milliarden Menschen (ca 70% Durchseuchung ohne Maßnahmen) 100 Millionen Tote wenn man von 2% Sterblichkeit ausgeht.
> 
> Nur damals war die Weltbevölkerung deutlich geringer.


Das sind natürlich Hiobsbotschaften, so schlimm wird es nicht, aber hoffentlich wird so langsam jedem klar, dass man auf seine Gesundgeit aufpassen muss. Und wir wissen immer noch nicht, wie lange man dagegen immun ist. Das aktuelle Konzept führt nämöich nicht zur Herdenimmunität. Das schafft nicht einmal Italien trotz derkatastrophal vielen Totesfälle. Von 70% Infektionsrate sind sie weit entfernt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 5% Letalität? Das wäre dann wieder die  Schönfärberei durch falsche Bezugsgröße in einer sich noch  ausbreitetenden Epidemie. Bei den abgeschlossenen Fällen steht es in  Italen 15362 Tote zu 20996 Genesenen in Italien (Stand 4.4.).  Berücksichtigt man, dass es länger dauert, eine Genesung zu attestieren  als ein Tod, sterben also 1/4 bis 1/3 der in Italien regulär getesteten,  nicht 1/20. Mit Faktor ~3 zwischen getesteten und tatsächlich  infizierten kommt man dann auf eine Gesamtletalität von 10%.


Dazu muss man wissen, wie die Zahlen zustande kommen. Unsere 5% basieren auf dem Prinzip, dass jeder Infizierte nach zwei Wochen, wenn er nicht ins Krankenhaus musste, als Geheilt definiert wird. Da werden keine Tests mehr abgewartet. 

In Italien dagegen bist Du weiterhin erst nach zwei negativen Tests genesen. Die macht aktuell niemand. Aber ja, halten wir fest, das Virus ist mörderisch.



seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist grausam.


Wie soll man jetzt einen One Nigth Stand bekommen oder einen Partner finden? Das ist absolut verschwendete Lebenszeit, ich leide da auch sehr drunter. Ich frage mich deshalb auch, wie lange diese totale Vereinsamung sinnvoll ist. Was nützen mir 5% mehr statistische Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit, wenn das Leben quasi nicht mehr stattfindet? Das macht man Wochen, bedingt Monate, aber dann hat es auch gut zu sein.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... und in der Gruppe geistige low buget talks veranstalten kann...


Garetenzwerge können sich auch nicht vorstellen, was der Verlust an kulturem Leben bedeutet. Kein Oper, kein Theater, keine Performace, kein Zusammenarbeiten mit anderen Künstlern, dass ist alles verdammte Kacke.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wir hatten bei unserem "Überlebenstraining"  damals u.a. mal ne  Brieftaube geschossen, die war auch ziemlicher  lecker. ...


Und was misnt Du, wie lecker die erst in einem richtig gutem Restaurant ist. Auch das fehlt mir, denke ich an leckere Wachteln un d erfüllte Abende. Über Monate ist der jetzte Zustand reine Lebenszeitverschwendung.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich kenne es von Kleinauf nicht anders, als dass  die Karnickel kein Streichelzoo sondern für den "Eigenbedarf" da sind.


Jetzt sag blos Du hast die, ich will mir das gar nicht vorstellen, was kleine Jungen mit so einem leckeren Stück Fleisch alles machen, also, nein, das glaube ich nicht, das arme Kaninchen. Du schamloses  Ferkel!


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du schamloses  Ferkel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musst du nicht Nachbarschaft und Polizei auf Trab halten?
YouTube



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Deutschland hat die ARGE für März ganze 30000 mehr Arbeitslose/Unterbeschäftigte im Vergleich zum Vorjahr und 60000 WENIGER Arbeitslose im Vergleich zum Vormonat gemeldet.


Anmerkung zu den März-Zahlen am Rande:


> [...] In den Arbeitsmarktzahlen konnte sich die aktuelle Verschärfung der Corona-Krise noch nicht widerspiegeln, weil die Angaben bis zum 12. März reichen und damit die jüngste Entwicklung nicht umfassen. [...]


Arbeitslosenquote & Arbeitslosenzahlen 2020 - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Garetenzwerge können sich auch nicht vorstellen, was der Verlust an kulturem Leben bedeutet. Kein Oper, kein Theater, keine Performace, kein Zusammenarbeiten mit anderen Künstlern, dass ist alles verdammte Kacke.



Na sie müssen es ja wissen, Frau Gartenzwergin, oder auf welche Parties gehen sie in ihrem fortgeschrittenen Alter normalerweise noch so? Aufs monatlich stattfindene Kaffeetreffen der Rentner (Seniorgartenzwerge), ins örtliche Seniorenzentrum?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (5. April 2020)

Tja, warum es in Spanien so ungemütlich ist, müssen wir auch "woanders" lesen. Da wurde offenbar viel kaputtgespart und privatisiert und von den privaten Krankenhäusern haben sogar einige dicht gemacht:
*** entlassen, Kliniken privatisiert: Warum Corona in Spanien besonders schlimm wueten kann — RT Deutsch[/url]

Jetzt kommen die Masken;
Airbus bringt Millionen Schutzmasken aus China - SAT.1 REGIONAL


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2020)

Spanien hatte als Hauptauslöser am Ende die Schulschließung in Madrid. Die haben nämlich unglaublich viele Familien dazu genutzt erstmal in ihre Sommerhäuschen am Strand oder zu den Großeltern zu fahren. Schon war ein vorher halbwegs lokaler Ausbruch komplett verteilt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 5% Letalität?


Sie steigt bei uns schnell. Sie war auf 4% herunter und ist jetzt wieder bei 5,3%, Tendenz steigend. So ist das mit Statistiken. Bei uns werden Geheilte sehr früh zu "Geheilten", sterben tut man in der Regel ist nach wochenlangem Kampf. Das sieht gar nicht gut aus, aber so gar nicht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Spanien hatte als Hauptauslöser am Ende die  Schulschließung in Madrid. Die haben nämlich unglaublich viele Familien  dazu genutzt erstmal in ihre Sommerhäuschen am Strand oder zu den  Großeltern zu fahren. Schon war ein vorher halbwegs lokaler Ausbruch  komplett verteilt.


So schnell können an sich sinnvolle Maßnahmen durch das Verhalten von Menschen konterkariert werden



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na sie müssen es ja wissen, Frau Gartenzwergin, oder auf welche Parties gehen sie in ihrem fortgeschrittenen Alter normalerweise noch so? Aufs monatlich stattfindene Kaffeetreffen der Rentner (Seniorgartenzwerge), ins örtliche Seniorenzentrum?


Im meinem Alter bevorzugt man Dark Rooms, aber die sind ja auch alle geschlossen. Saunen sind zu, die Oper geschlossen, meine ganzen jungen Künstler, die alle mal ein Stidendium bekamen, reden sich heraus von wegen, sie wollen mich schützen, verlogenes Pack, etc. Saure Gurkenzeit der Lebensfreude. 

Ich sagte ja, ein paar Woche ist das ok, hier liegen noch eine handvoll ungelesener Bücher, aber lange ertrage ich das nicht mehr. Ich habe gestern schon, als mein Kind kam, eine Glasscheibe auf den Balkontisch zwischen  uns gestellt. Sicher ist sicher ....


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> *** entlassen, Kliniken privatisiert: Warum Corona in Spanien besonders schlimm wueten kann — RT Deutsch[/URL]



Ja, ist doch nur das wovon die Neoliberalen, wie auch die FDP und wirtschaftsliberalen Kräfte in der CDU, bis vor einigen Jahren immer mit feuchten Lippen schwadroniert haben, das Privatisierung des Gesundheitswesens, des ÖPV und ÖPNV, der Wasserversorgung, ect. nur gut wären, auch für die Bürger.
Nur kaum kommt so eine kleine Pandemie wie jetzt bei Corona an zeigt sich wie schön durchprivatisierte und gewinnoptimierte Gesundheitssysteme sind, überhaupt nicht schön und vor allen nicht beständig.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Im meinem Alter bevorzugt man  Dark Rooms, aber die sind ja auch alle geschlossen.



Hier wird ihnen von "kompetenten Menschen fortschreitenden Alters" mit entsprechender Petition geholfen.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXJK7dV2uf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Masken;


Endlich. Wurde ja auch Zeit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--pwI4E9tsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Endlich. Wurde ja auch Zeit.


Und dann ist ein deutscher Theaterschneider glücklich, wenn er 20 Masken am Tag fertigt. Die sind schnell die Jungs, sehr gut!


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--pwI4E9tsk



Ich habe mal geprüft: Die Leute halten den empfohlenen Sicherheitsabstand peinlich genau ein.
Also, sofern jeder von ihnen dreieinhalb Meter groß ist.

Was mich auch schwer beeindruckt, sind die hygienischen Produktionsbedingungen, diese eröffnen eine ganz neue Kategorie von Sicherheit: Auf den Masken ist vor lauter Keimen gar kein Platz mehr für SARS-COV-2, falls die ganzen Panickel recht haben sollte, die meinten, das Virus würde tage- und wochenlang auf beliebigen Oberflächen überleben können.

Aber ... Sind das zufällig die selben Masken, die vor COVID-19 überwiegend in Operationssälen verwendet wurden? Kann mir bitte, bitte jemand aus dem Gesundheitssektor verbindlich bestätigen, dass die Dinger vor Gebrauch noch einmal desinfiziert werden? Ansonsten führe ich nämlich meine nächste Operation lieber selber mit einem rostigen Buttermesser durch - ist einfach sicherer.


----------



## Duvar (5. April 2020)

Gibt es mittlerweile anständige Masken die den Träger schützen, für anständige Preise? 
Man soll ja die Masken wiederverwenden können, falls man die bei 80°C etwas in den Backofen schiebt^^
Dadurch könnte man auch etwas Geld sparen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

Ich denke du hattest es schon Duvar? Oder doch nicht?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, ist doch nur das wovon die Neoliberalen, wie auch die FDP und wirtschaftsliberalen Kräfte in der CDU, bis vor einigen Jahren immer mit feuchten Lippen schwadroniert haben, das Privatisierung des Gesundheitswesens,



Deswegen ist die FDP auch wieder da wo sie hingehört. Unter 5%.


----------



## seahawk (5. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Spanien hatte als Hauptauslöser am Ende die Schulschließung in Madrid. Die haben nämlich unglaublich viele Familien dazu genutzt erstmal in ihre Sommerhäuschen am Strand oder zu den Großeltern zu fahren. Schon war ein vorher halbwegs lokaler Ausbruch komplett verteilt.



Stimmt ich war in der Woche davor noch in der Region Alicante. Da hatten die kaum 20 Betroffene, dann fuhren die Madrilenen an die Küste und die Zahlen explodierten.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2020)

Östereichs Kanzler Sebastian Kurz schwadroniert schon davon direkt nach Ostern die Corona-Ausgangsbeschränkungen wieder deutlich lockern zu wollen:

Kanzler Kurz will nach Ostern die Wiedereroeffnung OEsterreichs feiern | WEB.DE


----------



## Duvar (5. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich denke du hattest es schon Duvar? Oder doch nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Deswegen ist die FDP auch wieder da wo sie hingehört. Unter 5%.



Nee mein Test war ja negativ.


----------



## seahawk (5. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich denke du hattest es schon Duvar? Oder doch nicht?
> 
> Deswegen ist die FDP auch wieder da wo sie hingehört. Unter 5%.



Und die Grünen zeigen auch dass sie dahin gehören. Wer jetzt primär an Flüchtlinge denkt und sich dann auch noch beschwert wenn diese nach einem Coronafall auch in Quarantäne müssen, ist leider auch nicht regierungsfähig. So schade, dass die Partei nie erwachsen werden will.


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2020)

Die Sendung "Berlin direkt" im ZDF untersucht gerade die Berichterstattung des deutschen Ablegers von Russia Today bezüglich der europäischen und insbesondere der bundesdeutschen Maßnahmen. Bei den Kollegen von RT scheint es etwas Konfusion zu geben, ob beispielsweise in Deutschland gerade alles falsch gemacht wird, weil zu viel, oder weil zu wenig veranlasst würde. Schon unpraktisch, wenn man aus Moskau nur die Anweisung bekommen hat, alles schlechtzureden, aber keine konkreten Hinweise, wie genau das nun geschehen soll ...

Angesichts solcher Berichterstattung ist es ja kein Wunder, wenn regelmäßige Zuschauer irgendwann genauso durcheinander sind. Das ist doch keine gescheite Subversion! Da muss Onkelchen Wowa mal ein Machtwort sprechen!!!


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

Wenn ich wüsste dass die Zahlen halbwegs verlässlich sind, dann würde ich mich in den Flieger setzen und nach China/Wuhan fliegen. Augenscheinlich ist da aktuell der sicherste Platz was Covid-19 angeht. Vermutlich sogar genau auf dem Marktplatz, auf dem die kranke Fledermaus den einen Menschen damals angehustet hat. 

Ich dachte am Anfang 3000 Tote wären viel, aber wenn man sich den Iran, Italien, Spanien, oder die USA anschaut. (Italien = ~16.000 Tote)

Ist ja Wahnsinn wie da die Zahlen in China [angeblich] gepurzelt sind. In einem Land mit 1,4 Milliarden Menschen (Wuhan hat schon 11 Millionen Einwohner - zum Vergleich, New York hat 8,5 Millionen... und da sind schon 30% mehr an Covid-19 gestorben und 50% mehr infiziert als in ganz China)...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile anständige Masken die den Träger schützen, für anständige Preise?


Zwei lagen tempoaschentüchen reichen aus. Mit Blumenbindedraht für den Nasenabschluss, zwei mal Zexe und dazwischen zwei austauschbare Tempotaschentücher sowie zwei Gummis für die Befestigung hast Du in 5min Deine sichere Maske, besser als die ganzen Stofflampen, die nix bringen. Anleitung findest Du im Netz zu hauf.



seahawk schrieb:


> Und die Grünen zeigen auch dass sie dahin gehören. Wer jetzt primär an Flüchtlinge denkt


Böser  Fehler, woher weißt Du, wasd die Menschen denken? Den Fokus mal kurz  auf die Flüchtlingslager zu werfen ist reine Selbsterhaltung. Was  passiert dnen, wenn dort das Virus grassiert? Die leute gehen stifften,  unkontrolliert. Ansonsten sihest Du daran wieder nur, was die Presse  verbreiten will, um die Grünen klein zu halten. 99% der anderen Ansätze  werden nicht thematisiert. Gerade von Dir hätte ich da mehr  Differenzierung erwartet.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich dachte am Anfang 3000 Tote wären viel


Wann schrieb ich hier das erstemal von spanischer Grippe?  Was waren, je nach Schätzung 25-50 Millionne Tote bei 1,6 Milliarden Weltbevölkerung. Mit den heutigen 7,5 Milliarden wären das 100 - 200 Millionen Tote. Und die Letalität des Coronavirus ist höher.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch keine Hardwarethemen. Dazu ist die Geschichte mit der App freiwillig und es werden auch keine Standortdaten erfasst, sondern Kontakte via Bluetooth ermittelt.
> Infizierten-Tracking: Europaeische Corona-App erfasst Kontakte anonym - ComputerBase


Noch ist die App freiwillig. Man schwadroniert bei den Schluchtenscheißern wohl aktuell über einen defacto-Zwang - und sollte das da durchkommen rechne ich schwer damit, dass diesbezüglich auch hierzulande der Damm bricht... 
Das ist sogar mein Hauptproblem an der ganzen Corona-Seuche... Ich befürchte einige Experimente zur Totalüberwachung, die wir nie wieder loswerden oder zumindest immer leichtfertiger eingesetzt werden. 

Anonym kann der ganze Spaß auch nicht sein. Das Gesundheitsamt wird garantiert nicht nur drauf hoffen wollen, dass sich potenziell Infizierte melden. 
Mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen möglichen Ungenauigkeiten bei der Erkennung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann werden sich (hoffentlich) einige Vollidioten für lange Zeit aus der öffentlichen Debatte verabschieden, die jetzt schon über Lockerungen reden wollen, nur weil die letzte Woche noch kein ganz großes Massensterben eingesetzt hat.


So sehr ich die aktuellen Maßnahmen und die unter Umständen damit einhergehenden Überwachungsmaßnahmen verachte, aber ich halte es ebenfalls für Schwachsinn, jetzt schon über Lockerungen zu reden. Sinnvollerweise sollte man an den 19.4. noch zwei Wochen dranhängen. Jetzt dürften langsam die Erkrankungszahlen steigen (bis vor zwei Wochen hats ja keiner für voll genommen), da die Bevölkerung aber zunehmend sensibilisiert ist, dürften die Neuerkrankungen aber in zwei Wochen nachhaltig in den unkritischen Bereich fallen. 

Und ja, ich halte die Sensibilisierung durchaus für gegeben - anders kann ich mit den großen Effekt der Maßnahmen nicht erklären, obwohl die nur mehr oder weniger genau eingehalten werden. 
Sicherlich wird die Sensibilisierung nicht ewig anhalten - aber ausreichend lange.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Fahrradwerkstätten wurden eigentlich als unverzichtbare Infrasturktur eingestuft. Ich weiß nicht, wie die meisten Läden die Trennung von Verkaufs- und Wartungsangebot umsetzen sollten


Die Umsetzung geht eigentlich ganz einfach: Man verkauft an Privatkunden keine Ersatzteile mehr und bietet die halt nur noch im Rahmen von Werkstattleistungen an. Zumindest wird das mWn. so bei Autowerkstätten gehandhabt. 
Der Versandhandel wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit. kfzteile24 bietet zwar weiterhin noch Werkstattleistungen an, Ersatzteile gibts wohl aber nur über den Versandweg. 

Im Grunde sind nur Händler ohne Versandhandelsmöglichkeit völlig angeschmiert. Man bekommt eigentlich noch ALLES online gekauft. 



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> 5% Letalität? Das wäre dann wieder die Schönfärberei durch falsche Bezugsgröße in einer sich noch ausbreitetenden Epidemie. Bei den abgeschlossenen Fällen steht es in Italen 15362 Tote zu 20996 Genesenen in Italien (Stand 4.4.). Berücksichtigt man, dass es länger dauert, eine Genesung zu attestieren als ein Tod, sterben also 1/4 bis 1/3 der in Italien regulär getesteten, nicht 1/20. Mit Faktor ~3 zwischen getesteten und tatsächlich infizierten kommt man dann auf eine Gesamtletalität von 10%.


Naja, man darf da nur nicht diejenigen vergessen, die infiziert sind aber keinerlei oder keinerlei außergewöhnliche Symptome/Krankheitsverläufe zeigen. Derzeit sieht es ja sehr stark danach aus, als gäbe es eine enorm hohe Dunkelziffer...
Wenn man noch die Infizierten mitzählt die keinerlei oder keinerlei außergewöhnliche Symptome/Krankheitsverläufe zeigen, dürfte die Tödlichkeitsrate vermutlich sehr, sehr weit in den Keller gehen. 

Selbst wenn man nur die Erkrankten und nicht die Infizierten betrachtet, dürfte eine außergewöhnliche Sterblichkeit wohl nur bei sehr alten Menschen oder Menschen mit nennenswerten Vorerkrankungen gegeben sein. 



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wieso überrascht mich das jetzt bei einer BZ-Autorin nicht?


Zwischen der BZ und der Berliner Zeitung gibt es zum Glück einen großen Unterschied. Gehört zwar zur gleichen Verlagsgruppe, nur ist die BZ Boulevardschund, die Berliner Zeitung (eigentlich...) nicht. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich frage mich deshalb auch, wie lange diese totale Vereinsamung sinnvoll ist. Was nützen mir 5% mehr statistische Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit, wenn das Leben quasi nicht mehr stattfindet? Das macht man Wochen, bedingt Monate, aber dann hat es auch gut zu sein.


Die totale Vereinsamung wird auf Dauer eh nicht gutgehen. Irgendwann werden sich die Leute nämlich zurecht fragen, wie lebenswert überhaupt solch eine Zukunft mit nahezu keinen sozialen Kontakten und einer praktisch nicht existierenden Freiheit ist. 
Zum Glück bin ich nicht so der Mensch mit außerordentlich vielen sozialen Kontakten bzw. dem Bedarf nach solchen. Dafür fehlen mir die paar sozialen Kontakte die ich habe aktuell umso mehr. Zum Glück habe ich eine relativ sichere Arbeit die mir auch Spaß macht, aber ansonsten ist von dem, was mir in meinen Augen mein Leben lebenswert macht, nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste dass die Zahlen halbwegs verlässlich sind, dann würde ich mich in den Flieger setzen und nach China/Wuhan fliegen. Augenscheinlich ist da aktuell der sicherste Platz was Covid-19 angeht. Vermutlich sogar genau auf dem Marktplatz, auf dem die kranke Fledermaus den einen Menschen damals angehustet hat.



Es gab nie eine direkt Übertragung von der Fledermaus. 

Harald Lesch mit "Corona: Was weiss die Wissenschaft?" - ZDFmediathek



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Noch ist die App freiwillig. Man schwadroniert bei den Schluchtenscheißern wohl aktuell über einen defacto-Zwang - und sollte das da durchkommen rechne ich schwer damit, dass diesbezüglich auch hierzulande der Damm bricht...



Ein Zwang würde aber auch nur funktionieren, wenn die App auf allen Systemen laufen würde.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Gesundheitsamt wird garantiert nicht nur drauf hoffen wollen, dass sich potenziell Infizierte melden.



Doch.
Denn aktuell ist das Gegenteil der Fall, man kann gar nicht so viele Leute testen, wie es wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Zwang würde aber auch nur funktionieren, wenn die App auf allen Systemen laufen würde.



Und auch jeder ein Mobiltelefon besitzt.

Ich habe z.B. privat keines mehr das ich auch regelmäßig nutze (Prepaid und selbst das liegt 3/4 des Jahres nur ausgeschaltet rum und wird nicht aufgeladen, außer ich bin mal im Urlaub, oder sonstwie länger unterwegs, für evt. Notfälle.
Habe sonst normalerweise nur das bei mir das ich von meinem Arbeitgeber bekommen habe und der hat auch nichts dagegen wenn ich da 1 oder 2 mal alle paar Monate ein privates Telefonat darüber führe (viel mehr ist es wirklich nicht, bin da sehr analog).
Aktuell habe ich aber selbst das nicht an und trage es immer mit mir rum, da ich sowieso von Zuhause aus arbeite und da auch über Festnetz telefonieren kann.


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Böser  Fehler, woher weißt Du, wasd die Menschen denken? Den Fokus mal kurz  auf die Flüchtlingslager zu werfen ist reine Selbsterhaltung. Was  passiert dnen, wenn dort das Virus grassiert? Die leute gehen stifften,  unkontrolliert. Ansonsten sihest Du daran wieder nur, was die Presse  verbreiten will, um die Grünen klein zu halten. 99% der anderen Ansätze  werden nicht thematisiert. Gerade von Dir hätte ich da mehr  Differenzierung erwartet.



Also das ist ja wohl der Witz des Tages. 
Kaum wird der pro grüne Dauerwahlkampf minimal reduziert heißt es die Presse will die Grünen klein halten. Wenn die Presse wollte, könnte sie   die Grünen richtig in die Pfanne hauen. Das passiert aber nicht.


----------



## seahawk (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Böser  Fehler, woher weißt Du, wasd die Menschen denken? Den Fokus mal kurz  auf die Flüchtlingslager zu werfen ist reine Selbsterhaltung. Was  passiert dnen, wenn dort das Virus grassiert? Die leute gehen stifften,  unkontrolliert. Ansonsten sihest Du daran wieder nur, was die Presse  verbreiten will, um die Grünen klein zu halten. 99% der anderen Ansätze  werden nicht thematisiert. Gerade von Dir hätte ich da mehr  Differenzierung erwartet..



Es geht nicht darum was die Menschen denken sondern zu sehen, wie ein Partei tickt. 

Und wer AKWs abschalten will, weil die notwendigen Inspektionen ein "Hot Spot der Coronainfektion" werden können: 
Grüne fordern vorübergehende Abschaltung von Atomkraftwerken | Nachricht | finanzen.net

und gleichzeitig die Flüchtlinge aus Moria ins Land holen will, der macht Klientelpolitik wie die FDP.  Niemand wird bestreiten, dass  Moria aufgelöst werden muss und wir haben genug leere Hotels um die 20.000 Menschen in Deutschland sofort unter zu bringen. Dafür müssen Grünen was tun. Solidiarität mit Flüchtlingen darf nicht mit dem Virus sterben.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also das ist ja wohl der Witz des Tages.
> Kaum wird der pro grüne Dauerwahlkampf minimal reduziert heißt es die Presse will die Grünen klein halten. Wenn die Presse wollte, könnte sie   die Grünen richtig in die Pfanne hauen. Das passiert aber nicht.


Egal ob Grüne,CDU,SPD oder FDP alle Parteien in Deutschland wollen nur das eine an die Spitze und das mit dem Geld der Steuerzahler.

Unser angeblich Demokratisches System ist so stark am Schwanken und wird durch Corona sichtbar.

Wenn irgendwo auf der Welt ein Virus ausbricht sind alle Länder so inkompetent.

Als erstes sollte man in solchen Fällen das eigene Land dicht machen.

Urlauber aus Deutschland die zurück kommen in Quarantäne und die anderen Urlauber direkt am Flughafen zurück in ihr Land.

Da keiner so reagiert hat sieht man ja wo wir sind.

Genauso Amerika die haben die meisten infizierten bis jetzt.

Selbst in dem Land wo es ausgebrochen ist sind es weniger.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Niemand wird bestreiten, dass  Moria aufgelöst werden muss und wir haben genug leere Hotels um die 20.000 Menschen in Deutschland sofort unter zu bringen. Dafür müssen Grünen was tun. Solidiarität mit Flüchtlingen darf nicht mit dem Virus sterben.



Bla bla bla, es bleibt nicht bei 20.000 Flüchtlingen, spätestens in einem Jahr sind wieder 20.000 da, oder auch wieder mehr.
Daher is das doch alles auch nur sympthomatische Balsampolitik, für die eigene vermeindlich humanistische Seele, löst aber absolut keine der Ursachen warum diese Leute denken nach Europa zu wollen!

Solange da nicht angesetzt wird und ernsthaft nach Lösungen gesucht wird, die dann auch umgesetzt werden, was sehr wahrscheinlich Einschnitte in unsere Art als westliche Gesellschaften zu wirtschaften und konsumieren / leben bedeutet, ist auch diese Solidarität mit den Flüchtlingen nicht mehr als populisische Klientelpolitk, von Menschen die gerne hören möchten das sie selbst ja absolut rechtschaffene Humanisten seien!


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bla bla bla, es bleibt nicht bei 20.000 Flüchtlingen, spätestens in einem Jahr sind wieder 20.000 da, oder auch wieder mehr.
> Daher is das doch alles auch nur sympthomatische Balsampolitik, für die eigene vermeindlich humanistische Seele, löst aber absolut keine der Ursachen warum diese Leute denken nach Europa zu wollen!
> 
> Solange da nicht angesetzt wird und ernsthaft nach Lösungen gesucht wird ist auch diese Solidarität mit den Flüchtlingen nicht mehr als populisische Klientelpolitk, von Menschen die gerne hören möchten das sie selbst ja absolut rechtschaffene Humanisten seien!



Ich fürchte das du damit auch noch genau richtig liegst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Egal ob Grüne,CDU,SPD oder FDP alle Parteien in Deutschland wollen nur das eine an die Spitze und das mit dem Geld der Steuerzahler.


Du solltest Deine Interessen nicht auf andere Übertragen. Geht es um Politker, kenne ich privat nur Menschen, die eine Mission haben. Und es sind immer selbstlose Ziele, es geht nicht um persönlichen Gewinn. Gut, die FDP nehme ich da ausdrücklich von aus, da tummeln sich andere Interessen.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste dass die Zahlen halbwegs verlässlich sind, dann würde ich mich in den Flieger setzen und nach China/Wuhan fliegen. Augenscheinlich ist da aktuell der sicherste Platz was Covid-19 angeht. Vermutlich sogar genau auf dem Marktplatz, auf dem die kranke Fledermaus den einen Menschen damals angehustet hat.
> 
> Ich dachte am Anfang 3000 Tote wären viel, aber wenn man sich den Iran, Italien, Spanien, oder die USA anschaut. (Italien = ~16.000 Tote)
> 
> Ist ja Wahnsinn wie da die Zahlen in China [angeblich] gepurzelt sind. In einem Land mit 1,4 Milliarden Menschen (Wuhan hat schon 11 Millionen Einwohner - zum Vergleich, New York hat 8,5 Millionen... und da sind schon 30% mehr an Covid-19 gestorben und 50% mehr infiziert als in ganz China)...


Wenn man den Zahlen glauben kann. Ich bin da immer noch skeptisch.
Auch das sich nichts im Land verbreitet hat? Das soll man glauben?
Und von Nordkorea hört man auch nichts. Sehr merkwürdig.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gab nie eine direkt Übertragung von der Fledermaus.
> Harald Lesch mit "Corona: Was weiss die Wissenschaft?" - ZDFmediathek


Ich habe die Sendung auch gesehen. Die sagen da entweder direkt *oder* mit anderen Zwischenwirt.
Die Fledermaus ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich als Ursprung.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gut, die FDP nehme ich da ausdrücklich von aus, da tummeln sich andere Interessen.



Andere Interessen als die von Christian Lindner? Gibt es überhaupt noch andere Personen in der FDP als Christian Linder? Man hat ja den Eindruck das die FDP eigentlich (zumindest auf Bundesebene) nur aus ihm besteht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du solltest Deine Interessen nicht auf andere Übertragen. Geht es um Politker, kenne ich privat nur Menschen, die eine Mission haben. Und es sind immer selbstlose Ziele, es geht nicht um persönlichen Gewinn. Gut, die FDP nehme ich da ausdrücklich von aus, da tummeln sich andere Interessen.


Wenn die Politiker so selbstlos sind warum wurde Geld in den Internetausbau gepumpt obwohl sämtliche Jahre da nichts passiert ist.

Oder warum wird 2021 die GEZ Gebühr erhöht obwohl die Sender ARD und ZDF nur wenig geschaut werden.

Oder warum wird der Mittelstand in Deutschland nicht entlastet damit mehr gekauft werden kann um die Wirtschaft zu stärken. 

Den Mittelstand der sowieso nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Alleine durch die Euro Umstellung wurden die kleinen Leute über den Tisch gezogen. 

Sämtliche Sachen wurden teurer. Nur der Lohn blieb ziemlich gleich. 

Das liegt alles an den ganzen Alten Politikern die garnicht wissen worauf es ankommt.

Gutes Beispiel ist grade die Corona Krise wo unser super Gesundheitswesen schnell am Ende ist nur durch sämtliche Einsparungen. 

Jetzt braucht Deutschland viel Geld und es wird auch aus der Rentenkasse genommen die eh schon gebeutelt ist.

Am Ende wird es sowieso wieder der kleine Mann bezahlen über seine Steuern. 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Andere Interessen als die von Christian Lindner? Gibt es überhaupt noch andere Personen in der FDP als Christian Linder? Man hat ja den Eindruck das die FDP eigentlich (zumindest auf Bundesebene) nur aus ihm besteht.



Hey, Wolfgang Kubicki ist auch noch da.  



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Oder warum wird 2021 die GEZ Gebühr erhöht obwohl die Sender ARD und ZDF nur wenig geschaut werden.



Wie sehen denn die Einschaltquoten aus? RTL, ProSieben. Sat1, RTL 2, VOX, Kabel 1, Sport 1, usw. alle vor den öffentlich rechtlichen?


----------



## remember5 (5. April 2020)

Internes Papier aus Innenministerium empfahl, den Deutschen Corona-Angst zu machen
Innenministerium: Internes Papier empfiehlt, den Deutschen Angst zu machen - FOCUS Online
Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen.



> Zweitens empfiehlt das Papier sogar, Kindern Angst zu machen. „Kinder werden sich leicht anstecken, selbst bei Ausgangsbeschränkungen, z.B. bei den Nachbarskindern“, heißt es in dem Text. „Wenn sie dann ihre Eltern anstecken, und einer davon qualvoll zu Hause stirbt und sie das Gefühl haben, Schuld daran zu sein, weil sie z.B. vergessen haben, sich nach dem Spielen die Hände zu waschen, ist es das Schrecklichste, was ein Kind je erleben kann.“


Sowas nennt man auch Staatsterrorismus.
...aber der CoronaFakeTrain fährt weiter.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. April 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Internes Papier aus Innenministerium empfahl, den Deutschen Corona-Angst zu machen
> Innenministerium: Internes Papier empfiehlt, den Deutschen Angst zu machen - FOCUS Online
> Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> ...





CoronaFakeTrain ?


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wenn die Politiker so selbstlos sind warum wurde Geld in den Internetausbau gepumpt obwohl sämtliche Jahre da nichts passiert ist.



Du meinst, du wählst dich noch mit einem Analog-Modem ein?



> Oder warum wird 2021 die GEZ Gebühr erhöht obwohl die Sender ARD und ZDF nur wenig geschaut werden.



Weil sich die Finanzierung des ÖR nicht nach den Zuschauerzahlen richtet.



> Oder warum wird der Mittelstand in Deutschland nicht entlastet damit mehr gekauft werden kann um die Wirtschaft zu stärken.



Die Entlastung des Mittelstands hat keinen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang zur Kaufkraft der Bevölkerung. Wenn man diese steigern wollte, um wiederum die heimische Wirtschaft zu stärken, müsste die gesamte Bevölkerung entlastet werden - wofür es deutlich bessere Werkzeuge gibt.



> Alleine durch die Euro Umstellung wurden die kleinen Leute über den Tisch gezogen.
> Sämtliche Sachen wurden teurer. Nur der Lohn blieb ziemlich gleich.



Dass die Löhne und Gehälter nicht der Teuerung folgen, war schon zu DM-Zeiten der Fall, hat also nichts mit dem Euro zu tun.



> Das liegt alles an den ganzen Alten Politikern die garnicht wissen worauf es ankommt.



Es könnte auch daran liegen, das so viele junge Leute, die genau wissen, worauf es ankommt (Oder das zumindest behaupten ...) wenig Motivation zeigen, sich politisch zu betätigen. Damit meine ich nicht nur, auf die Straße zu gehen und Forderungen zu stellen, sondern sich auch dem manchmal langweiligen und häufig belastenden politischen Tagesgeschäft zu stellen.



> Jetzt braucht Deutschland viel Geld und es wird auch aus der Rentenkasse genommen die eh schon gebeutelt ist.



Das ist schwerlich möglich, das die Rentenkassen keine Sparkassen sind. Sie wandeln Einzahlungen unmittelbar in Auszahlungen um.
Was du vermutlich meinst ist, dass Reserven aus Steuereinnahmen angegriffen werden, mit denen in Zukunft die Rentenkassen unterstützt werden müssten.



> Am Ende wird es sowieso wieder der kleine Mann bezahlen über seine Steuern.



Das kann man unkorrigiert stehen lassen. Mehr Steuergerechtigkeit und konsequenteres Eintreiben würde den Staat finanziell deutlich beweglicher machen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2020)

Durch mehr Steuereinnahmen wird der Staat nicht beweglicher gemacht.

Als erstes werden immer die Diäten erhöht dann werden Zig Millionen rausgeworfen für sinnlose Bauprojekte.

Warum wird wohl der VW Konzern nicht dazu gezwungen die ganzen Co2 Schwindel Autos auf VW kosten umzurüsten.

Weil die Politiker mit in den Lobbys sind und somit die Konzerne schützen.

Selbst die Meyer Werft wird subventioniert von Niedersachsen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Tja, warum es in Spanien so ungemütlich ist, müssen wir auch "woanders" lesen.



Also ich les da nichts, was ich nicht auch schon 2-3 Wochen in TAZ oder Tagesschau gelesen/gesehen hätte. N bissl schnarchig auf der Brust, dein "Qualitäts"medium.
(Immerhin: Soweit ich das einschätzen kann -die Zahlen habe ich nur der Größenordnung nach im Kopf- steht auch nichts falsches drin. Aber ohne andere Quellen könnte ich das nicht beurteilen. Und mit anderen Quellen bringt mir der RT-Artikel genau gar nichts.)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber ... Sind das zufällig die selben Masken, die vor COVID-19 überwiegend in Operationssälen verwendet wurden? Kann mir bitte, bitte jemand aus dem Gesundheitssektor verbindlich bestätigen, dass die Dinger vor Gebrauch noch einmal desinfiziert werden? Ansonsten führe ich nämlich meine nächste Operation lieber selber mit einem rostigen Buttermesser durch - ist einfach sicherer.



Es scheint das gleiche Material und vermutlich ein ähnliches Schnittmuster zu sein. Aber die OP-Masken kommen normalerweise aus chinesischen Fabriken in afaik eingeschweißten Verpackungen, nicht lose aus indischen Hinterhöfen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Stimmt ich war in der Woche davor noch in der Region Alicante. Da hatten die kaum 20 Betroffene, dann fuhren die Madrilenen an die Küste und die Zahlen explodierten.



Madrid ist weiterhin Hochburg der spanischen Corona-Infektionen. Daran hätte sich wohl auch nichts geändert, wenn alle Madrider in Madrid geblieben wären  . Aber man hätte die Einkommen vielleicht noch mehr kaputtsparen können, dann wären nicht so viele über den Winter in den Alpen gewesen. 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste dass die Zahlen halbwegs verlässlich sind, dann würde ich mich in den Flieger setzen und nach China/Wuhan fliegen. Augenscheinlich ist da aktuell der sicherste Platz was Covid-19 angeht. Vermutlich sogar genau auf dem Marktplatz, auf dem die kranke Fledermaus den einen Menschen damals angehustet hat.
> 
> Ich dachte am Anfang 3000 Tote wären viel, aber wenn man sich den Iran, Italien, Spanien, oder die USA anschaut. (Italien = ~16.000 Tote)
> 
> Ist ja Wahnsinn wie da die Zahlen in China [angeblich] gepurzelt sind. In einem Land mit 1,4 Milliarden Menschen (Wuhan hat schon 11 Millionen Einwohner - zum Vergleich, New York hat 8,5 Millionen... und da sind schon 30% mehr an Covid-19 gestorben und 50% mehr infiziert als in ganz China)...



Häh? Was für Zahlen würfelst du denn zusammen? New York *State* hat(te) 20 Millionen Einwohner. New York *City* mit 8,4 Millionen hat, statt jetzt/JHU 2256 Tote und 65295 Infizierte. Allein die Provinz Hubei wiederum hat 67803 Infizierte und 3210 Tote gemeldet. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich auf irgend eine dieser Angaben wetten würde, aber heute liegt die Stadt New York gerade eben noch unter der Provinz rund um Wuhan und bis die Zahlen von ganz China erreicht sind, könnte eine Woche oder mehr vergehen. Wuhan hatte in der Epidemie-Bekämpfung aber als Epizentrum auch einen verdammt großen Vorteil: Sie haben das Problem zu einem Zeitpunkt bemerkt, als es ein paar hundert Infizierte gegeben haben dürfte, die außerdem alle relativ direkten Kontakt zueinander gehabt hatten. Als sie harte Maßnahmen ergriffen haben, waren sie vielleicht bei wenigen tausend, aber die waren mehrheitlich immer noch auf Gruppen (ein paar dutzend? 100?) um die Erstinfektionen konzentriert. New York dagegen hat sich das Problem mit einem intensiven internationalen Reiseverkehr feinst verteilt reingeholt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als man endlich aufgehört hat, alles schön zu reden, dürfte es schon mehrere 10000 unabhängige Infektionsherde gegeben haben. Bis die Welle sich wieder abschwächt, gehen von zum Zeitpunkt des Shutdowns von jedem der bestehenden Herde dann vielleicht 100 bis 500 Infektionen insgesamt aus (einige schon in der Woche vor dem Shutdown erfolgt) - in Wuhan also 500*100 Infizierte als Kern der Epidemie, in New York 50000*500...





iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das ist sogar mein Hauptproblem an der ganzen Corona-Seuche... Ich befürchte einige Experimente zur Totalüberwachung, die wir nie wieder loswerden oder zumindest immer leichtfertiger eingesetzt werden.



Wenn ich mir angucke, was gerade in Israel abgeht, kriege ich deutlich mehr Angst als vor Corona an sich  . Nicht nur wegen der Maßnahmen, sondern auch weil sie derart leichtfertig akzeptiert werden. Eigentlich müsste es einen Aufschrei geben als wenn Deutschland "Korona Zentren" einrichten und alle Verdächtigen da einsperren würde, aber israelische Regierungen scheinen selbst jetzt noch immun gegen Diktaturvorwürfe zu sein.




> Anonym kann der ganze Spaß auch nicht sein. Das Gesundheitsamt wird garantiert nicht nur drauf hoffen wollen, dass sich potenziell Infizierte melden.
> Mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen möglichen Ungenauigkeiten bei der Erkennung.



Die auf freiwilliger Basis operierenden Apps haben recht gute Genauigkeit und zielen gar nicht auf eine zentrale Meldung, sondern auf eine individuelle Risikofestlegung ab.



> So sehr ich die aktuellen Maßnahmen und die unter Umständen damit einhergehenden Überwachungsmaßnahmen verachte,



Die Maßnahmen sind okay, aber die Überwachung finde ich auch Schwachsinnig bis Kontraproduktiv. Es herrscht ja kein Mangel an Reportagen darüber und in jeder einzelnen sieht man das gleiche: Team-Besprechungen von Polizisten im engen Kreis, Einsatz von Polizisten Schulter an Schulter, Konfrontation und Zugriff von Polizisten bei Verstößen...  
Tatsächlich sind diese Kontrollen ein guter Grund, sich an den Hausarrest zu halten. Um vor "Feind und Infizierer" sicher zu sein. Sorgen macht mir nur, was daraus in 3-4 Wochen wird, wenn wir 50-80% Ausfall bei den Beamten haben, während die Kriminellen langsam ein Gespür dafür entwickeln, was auch unter den geltenden Regeln geht und was nicht.




> aber ich halte es ebenfalls für Schwachsinn, jetzt schon über Lockerungen zu reden. Sinnvollerweise sollte man an den 19.4. noch zwei Wochen dranhängen. Jetzt dürften langsam die Erkrankungszahlen steigen (bis vor zwei Wochen hats ja keiner für voll genommen), da die Bevölkerung aber zunehmend sensibilisiert ist, dürften die Neuerkrankungen aber in zwei Wochen nachhaltig in den unkritischen Bereich fallen.



Es wird zwar mittlerweile über eine Infektionsquote von 1 spekuliert, aber ich traue dem Braten nicht. Deutschland kaum mehr als Frankreich gemacht und auch nicht sehr viel früher. Und trotzdem sollen wir mit einem Zehntel bis einem Hundertstel der Infektionen davon kommen? Exponentiell hin oder her: Das wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein. Wir haben aktuell ein Märchenbuchperspektive, weil es Tests nur bei stärkeren Symptomen gibt und die Erstinfinzierten in Deutschland zu ganz großen Teilen Gruppen angehörten, bei denen ein schwerer Verlauf unwahrscheinlich ist. Aber dementsprechend sollten wir auch eine viel größere Dunkelziffer haben und die Einschränkung der privaten Kontakte reicht zwar aus, um die rasante Explosion über Partys einzudämmen, aber die verbliebenen öffentlichen Kontakte sollten locker ausreichen, damit das Virus in Umlauf bleibt. Und wir haben ja nun schon an mehreren Altersheimen gesehen, wie verdammt schnell aus einer Infektion Dutzende Tote werden, sobald Corona in einen Kreis von weniger Fitten eindringt.



> Im Grunde sind nur Händler ohne Versandhandelsmöglichkeit völlig angeschmiert. Man bekommt eigentlich noch ALLES online gekauft.



Gerade Fahrradhändler haben ja immer eine Versandhandelsmöglichkeit: Einfach selber ausliefern, Lastenfahrrad steht ja zur Verfügung  .
Aber trotz der explodierenden Zahl von Radlern in den Parks, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als in engem Abstand durch die Gegend zu touren, tippe ich einfach auf ein zu schlechtes Geschäft. Fahrradläden leben von Kunden, die viel persönliche Betreuuung wollen. Alles andere muss zu online-Preisen angeboten werden und damit finanziert man keinen Laden.

Weiß jemand, wie die Auflagen bei den Direkthilfen für Kleinselbstständige aussehen? Wenn bei Läden z.B. eine Schließung die Voraussetzung ist, dann würde ich einen Fahrradladen aktuell auch eher zumachen und Stütze beantragen, als für wenige 100 € Umsatz pro Woche das Ding weiterhin aufzuhalten. Vermutlich verdient man mehr, wenn man sich ein Rad schnappt und Lieferdienste fährt.



> Naja, man darf da nur nicht diejenigen vergessen, die infiziert sind aber keinerlei oder keinerlei außergewöhnliche Symptome/Krankheitsverläufe zeigen. Derzeit sieht es ja sehr stark danach aus, als gäbe es eine enorm hohe Dunkelziffer...
> Wenn man noch die Infizierten mitzählt die keinerlei oder keinerlei außergewöhnliche Symptome/Krankheitsverläufe zeigen, dürfte die Tödlichkeitsrate vermutlich sehr, sehr weit in den Keller gehen.



Eben nicht. Gerade die Dunkelziffer wurde ja für dieses italiniesche Dorf durch einen Kompletttest quasi aller ans Tageslicht geholt. Und es waren nur 50-75% ohne Symptome. Man hat also nur einen Dunkelfaktor von 2-4, der Rest dürfte auch schon in den regulären Tests aufgetaucht sein. Natürlich kann man diese Untersuchung deutlich nach dem Höhepunkt der dortigen Infektionswelle nicht auf Deutschland oder New York mitten in der exponentiellen Wachstumsphase übertragen. Wir haben zusätzlich einen Lag mit drin, der einen großen Unterschied macht. Aber vermutlich geben unsere heutigen Zahlen 1/4 der vor 2 Wochen infizierten wieder und wir werden in 2 Wochen 1/4 der heute Infizierten offiziell angeben. Vermutlich ist sogar schon ein etwas größerer Teil abgedeckt, denn bei uns ist die Testabdeckung besser als in Italien. Dort kommen aber scheinbar auf 1 Toten 2 Genesende mit schwerem Verlauf und nur 6 bis 9 weitere Genesende mit mildem Verlauf. Als rund 10% Tote an den Gesamtinfizierten.

Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Die Nachrichten aus den Intensivstationen sind nicht gerade hoffnungsvoll. In Italien mögen viele vorzeitig sterben, weil man ihnen nicht helfen kann, aber es ist auch nicht gerade so, dass die schweren Fälle in Deutschland irgendwann wieder aufspringen. Wir haben nur die nötige Technik um das Siechtum zu verhindern. Wenn von 10 infizierten Italienern einer stirbt, dann trifft es bei gleicher gesundheitlicher Ausgangslage (und die fitten Skifahrer gehen uns langsam aus, überaltert ist auch unsere Gesellschaft) mindestens jeden 20ten in Deutschland. Wenn wir nicht vielle Hundertausend bis über eine Million Tote* hierzulande haben wollen, dann müssen wir alle Maßnahmen treffen die nötig sind, damit 80-90% der Bevökerung gar nicht infiziert werden, bis es eine Impfung oder Heilung gibt. Und dafür reichen die aktuell ergriffenen Maßnahmen meiner Meinung nach nicht aus, dafür müssen wir dringend an die Arbeitsbedingungen ran und da harte Regeln durchsetzen.


*: Und diejenigen, die jetzt immer noch eine positive Grundstimmung haben, können schon mal aufhören, nur in "Anzahl der Toten" zu denken. Das ist die Kinderbuchversion des eigentlichen Dramas, auf die man sich derzeit instinktiv konzentriert, um die Suizidzahlen nicht endgültig durch die Decke zu treiben. Das eigentliche menschliche Leid ist nicht der Tod. Sondern das Leben ohne eine Angehörigen. Wenn sich 50% der Deutschen infizieren und davon 5% sterben (was jeweils der BEST Case ist. Mit 70% Durchseuchung und der real ermittelten 10% Mortalität trifft es dreimal so viele), dann sind das 2 Millionen Menschen und es selbst bei haushaltsweise geklumpter Verteilung wird jeder fünfte bis zehnte einen davon in der engeren Verwandschaft haben, mindestens jeder zweite einen im Freundeskreis. Wen vermisst ihr weniger? Die Mutter? Den Opa? Das Kind? Euren besten Kumpel aus Schultagen oder die beste Freundin?)



> Zwischen der BZ und der Berliner Zeitung gibt es zum Glück einen großen Unterschied. Gehört zwar zur gleichen Verlagsgruppe, nur ist die BZ Boulevardschund, die Berliner Zeitung (eigentlich...) nicht.



Sorry, stimmt. Da es oben drauf auch noch den Berliner Kurier als drittes "weiß auf rot"-Blatt gibt, komme ich da gelegentlich durcheinander.



> Die totale Vereinsamung wird auf Dauer eh nicht gutgehen. Irgendwann werden sich die Leute nämlich zurecht fragen, wie lebenswert überhaupt solch eine Zukunft mit nahezu keinen sozialen Kontakten und einer praktisch nicht existierenden Freiheit ist.
> Zum Glück bin ich nicht so der Mensch mit außerordentlich vielen sozialen Kontakten bzw. dem Bedarf nach solchen. Dafür fehlen mir die paar sozialen Kontakte die ich habe aktuell umso mehr. Zum Glück habe ich eine relativ sichere Arbeit die mir auch Spaß macht, aber ansonsten ist von dem, was mir in meinen Augen mein Leben lebenswert macht, nicht mehr viel übrig.



Ich weiß ja, dass ich nicht die norm bin, aber was für ein intensives Sozialleben haben hier eigentlich alle? Gespräche, selbst Filmabende, kann man halbwegs auch heute noch aus der Ferne abhalten. Bewegung in der Öffentlichkeit mit einzelnen ist auch erlaubt. Es fallen eigentlich nur Partys und intimer Kontakt raus, letzterer aber auch nur mit neuen Leuten. (Es wurde bereits entschieden, dass Lebenspartner -auch nicht eingetragene- mit eigener Wohnung den gleichen Status wie Familie haben. Da darf man also noch rein.)
Sind jetzt auf einmal alle Swinger oder seid ihr eine Flirterfolgsquote von 2/Woche gewöhnt?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und auch jeder ein Mobiltelefon besitzt.



Dessen Akku auch noch voll sein muss. Selbst dann, wenn Bluetooth den ganzen Tag über nach neuen Geräten scannt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bla bla bla, es bleibt nicht bei 20.000 Flüchtlingen, spätestens in einem Jahr sind wieder 20.000 da, oder auch wieder mehr.
> Daher is das doch alles auch nur sympthomatische Balsampolitik, für die eigene vermeindlich humanistische Seele, löst aber absolut keine der Ursachen warum diese Leute denken nach Europa zu wollen!
> 
> Solange da nicht angesetzt wird und ernsthaft nach Lösungen gesucht wird ist auch diese Solidarität mit den Flüchtlingen nicht mehr als populisische Klientelpolitk, von Menschen die gerne hören möchten das sie selbst ja absolut rechtschaffene Humanisten seien!



Ich denke mal bei denen in der Flüchtlingsecke ist das genauso oft keine populistische Klientelpolitik, wie die von einigen Nationalisten de facto geforderte Vernichtung der Wirtschaft (Stichwort: "Grenzen schließen". Haben wir jetzt gemacht. Und wo ist die Jubelei von AFD, CDU, FDP über die Rettung der deutschen vor "unbezahlbarer" Masseneinwanderung auf den deutschen Arbeits- und Sozialmarkt?) und weiteren Forderungen nach einer Umkehr des gesamten Systems, sondern schlicht oft Selbstbelügung. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil derjenigen, die ihre Ideen populistisch nach draußen schleudert, wird tatsächlich so blöd sein, dass selbst zu glauben. Das macht ihre politischen Ziele zwar an sich keinen Schritt besser, aber es verringert die Gefahr großer Schäden, solange sie keinen ähnlich verblendeten Koalistionspartner finden und/oder die Folgen falscher Entscheidungen schnell genug eintreten.

Die Grünen z.B. hatten lange Zeit nur bei ihrer Umweltpolitik realistische Aussichten auf Umsetzung, weswegen man sie risikofrei dafür wählen konnte. Mittlerweile würden sie auch Teile der Geschlechterpolitik hinbekommen, weil niemand direkt widersprechen möchte und die Milliardenversenkung in Batterieautos haben sie auch übernommen. Aber bei den Flüchtlingszielen sehe ich da weiter keine große Gefahr, solange es nicht für Linke + Grüne reicht. Und selbst dann wird man es sehr schnell merken, wenn etwas zu viel ist. Ganz anders z.B. Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg vom Atomausstieg. Da hat Schwarz-Gelb zweimal total bescheuert gehandelt und beide male aus populistisch-idealistischen Gründen, die Milliardenschweren Folgen wurden aber erst später sichtbar und werden rückwirkend eingeklagt. Oder die erfolgte Zerschlagung der deutschen Solarindustrie, dann schon mehrheitlich unter Schwarz-Rot: Die Unternehmen waren halt erst am Ende der jahrelangen Scheindebatte Pleite, dann aber eben auch endgültig mitsamt Arbeitsplätzen und Know-How weg. Ähnlich bei den Kräften in Union und FDP, die unser Gesundheitssystem deutlich weiter kaputt sparen wollten (aber zum Glück damals in der Union noch keine Mehrheit hatten und später von der SPD gebremst wurden), von "Gerxit"-Kanalien & Co ganz zu schweigen. Auch solchen Leuten gestehe ich mehrheitlich Dummheit statt Absicht zu, aber wenn die Weichen umstellen, deren Folgen erst Jahre später sichtbar werden, dann ist es eine Katastrophe und deswegen dürfen die erst gar nicht an die Macht kommen. Die Grünen retten schlimmstenfalls einen Baum zuviel und hohe eine Billigarbeitskraft ein paar Jahre vor dem Bedarf rein. So what?


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Durch mehr Steuereinnahmen wird der Staat nicht beweglicher gemacht.
> Als erstes werden immer die Diäten erhöht dann werden Zig Millionen rausgeworfen für sinnlose Bauprojekte.



Die Erhöhung der Diäten ist zwar ein beliebter Aufreger und erfolgt zumeist unsensibel, aber rein rechnerisch ist das pillepalle. Und nun stell' dir mal vor, Diäten wären nicht nur steuerpflichtig, sondern würden auch vollständig mit Renten- und Sozialabgaben belastet ...

Wenn man die Spitzenvermögen angemessen besteuern würde, flösse übrigens so viel Geld, dass man den Ottonormalbürger steuerlich entlasten könnte und selbst nach zig versemmelten Bauprojekten immer noch genug übrig bliebe, um sich einen krisengewappneten Sozialstaat zu leisten.



> Warum wird wohl der VW Konzern nicht dazu gezwungen die ganzen Co2 Schwindel Autos auf VW kosten umzurüsten.
> Weil die Politiker mit in den Lobbys sind und somit die Konzerne schützen.



Was richtig ist, jedoch nichts mit der Steuerproblematik zu tun hat.

Übrigens, wenn VW teuer nachrüsten müsste ... Was meinst du wohl, wer das letzten Endes bezahlen würde? Kleiner Tipp: Es wären nicht die Großaktionäre von VW.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> ...


Das ist alles Deine Meinung, nicht aber die Realität. Man nennt es auch verzerrte Wahrnehmung. Dazu musst Du sehen, wer verantwortlich ist. Wer verhandelt z.B. Gehälter? Du, Deine Gewerkschaft oder "Die Politik"? Mit dem Euro wurde gar nichts teurer, dass sind Gerüchte. Einzig Restaurants haben z.B. Preise erhöht, aber das ist der freie Markt. Muss man ja nicht kaufen. Usw. 


Wir können da gerne über jeden einzelnen Punkt länger reden, aber das gehört nicht in dieses Thema. An anderer Stelle gerne.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Internes Papier aus Innenministerium empfahl, den Deutschen Corona-Angst zu machen
> Innenministerium: Internes Papier empfiehlt, den Deutschen Angst zu machen - FOCUS Online
> Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen.



Wenn die Leute da keine Angst vor Ansteckung (und den 2/5 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe bei Verstößen gegen das IfSG) hätten, würden deutlich weniger die Hygienemaßnahmen einhalten. 
Daher sind diese Aussagen schon richtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> 
> Sowas nennt man auch Staatsterrorismus..


Die reale Letalität liegt irgendwo zwischen 1-3%, aber nur, wenn es medizinische Betreuung gibt. Ohne sterben alle, die künstliche Beamtmung benötigen. Das ist immer noch nicht bei den Deutschen angekommen. Was Du in Deiner verqueren Wahrnehmung als Staatsterrorismus berzeichnest, nennen andere Vorsorge und Fürsorge.

Die Menschen sind einfach zu blöd. Die Zahlen liegen seit Wochen offen, der Blick nach Wuhan und dann nach Norditalien sollte jedem zeigen, was passieren wird. Und was macht der Michel? Party, Gruppentreffen im Baumarkt etc. Die sind einfach zu dämlich. Darum greift der Staat ein.

Richtig, Massentests sind absolut wichtig, Grundlage jeder Entscheidung. Wo ist Dein Problem damit? Oder willst Du, das 1 - 5 Millionen Deutsche sterben? Was ist Deine Lösung? Das Rechte kein Problem damit haben, Millionen Menschen verrecken zu lassen, ist hinreichend bekannt. Hast Du also eine Lösung jenseits des menschfeindlichen Krepierens anzubieten?


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die reale Letalität liegt irgendwo zwischen 1-3%, aber nur, wenn es medizinische Betreuung gibt. Ohne sterben alle, die künstliche Beamtmung benötigen. Das ist immer noch nicht bei den Deutschen angekommen. Was Du in Deiner verqueren Wahrnehmung als Staatsterrorismus berzeichnest, nennen andere Vorsorge und Fürsorge.
> 
> Die Menschen sind einfach zu blöd. Die Zahlen liegen seit Wochen offen, der Blick nach Wuhan und dann nach Norditalien sollte jedem zeigen, was passieren wird. Und was macht der Michel? Party, Gruppentreffen im Baumarkt etc. Die sind einfach zu dämlich. Darum greift der Staat ein.
> 
> Richtig, Massentests sind absolut wichtig, Grundlage jeder Entscheidung. So ist Dein Problem damit. Oder willst Du, das 1 - 5 Millionen Deutsche sterben? Was ist Deine Lösung?


Alleine die ersten Zahlen von Wuhan hätte die ganzen Staaten dazu veranlassen müssen ihre Länder dicht machen zu müssen.

Tja Politiker sind auch nur Menschen. 

Das schlimme daran ist sie spielen mit unserem Leben die ganze Zeit.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

Spanien hat jetzt noch vor Italien die 130.000 Fälle erreicht.

In den USA sind mittlerweile über 330.000 Fälle ermittelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Alleine die ersten Zahlen von Wuhan hätte die ganzen Staaten dazu veranlassen müssen ihre Länder dicht machen zu müssen.
> 
> Tja Politiker sind auch nur Menschen.
> 
> Das schlimme daran ist sie spielen mit unserem Leben die ganze Zeit.


Herr Drosten vom Robert Koch-Institut verbreitete zu der Zeit die Meinung: _"Nur eine leichte Grippe"_
Was sollen Politiker dann machen? Dann stört ein Herr Wodarg mit völliger Verharmlosung trotz
offensichtlicher Fehlinterpretation vorhanderer Daten. Und jetzt haben wir den Salat. Harte Maßnahmen
wären in diesem Land Ende Januar, als ich dieses Thema eröffnete, nicht umsetzbar gewesen.

Knapp 50% unseres BIP kommen durch den Export. Dann erkläre Du den Arbeitnehmern, dass sie jetzt
nach Hause gehen können. Und sicher bist Du darum keineswegs, weil sich Viren den Weg suchen.
Es wäre nur später und heimtückischer gekommen. Du kannst Inseln wie Taiwan bedingt absichern,
aber kein zentraleuropäisches Land. Man kann verzögern, klein halten, aber niemals komplett 
ausschließen.


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Häh? Was für Zahlen würfelst du denn zusammen?


Stadt und und Staat verwechselt, wie du ja auch schon erkannt hast.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

*Britischer Premierminister im Krankenhaus*

_22:31 Uhr_
Der britische Premierminister Boris Johnson ist wegen seiner Covid-19-Erkrankung in ein Krankenhaus gebracht worden. Das teilte der Regierungssitz Downing Street mit. Johnson solle in der Klinik untersucht werden. Bei dem Schritt handele es sich um eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme.
Johnson hatte Ende März mitgeteilt, dass er positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet worden sei. Er hatte sich daraufhin in häusliche Quarantäne zurückgezogen, aber auch am Freitag noch über Fieber geklagt.

Wegen Corona-Infektion: Britischer Premier Johnson in Klinik | tagesschau.de


Deutschland hat jetzt auch die 100.000 Infektionen erreicht. Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## TomatenKenny (6. April 2020)

Was haltet ihr von selbstgemachten Masken ? 
 sinnlos oder nützlich?!


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2020)

Corona-Krise - Berliner Pfarrer feiert Gottesdienst trotz Verbot - Kirchen

+

Corona-Frage - Bin ich gefaehrdeter, wenn ich Bart trage?  -


Für 20-65 jährige gibt es wöchentlich 5 Masken for free in der Türkei (per post), wäre schön, wenn dies hier auch kommt: İletişim Başkanlığı duyurdu! Vatandaşlara uecretsiz maske dağıtılacak - Son Dakika Flaş Haberler


----------



## Sir Demencia (6. April 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von selbstgemachten Masken ?
> sinnlos oder nützlich?!



Selbstgemachte Masken bieten in jedem Fall einen Schutz. Wenn du die aus Netzstoff oder einer Nylonstrumpfhose machst ist der Schutz gegen Null gehend. Wenn du aber z.B. Baumwolle nimmst, die maske vllt. sogar noch als eine Art "Tasche nähst und dann 2 Lagen Filter von einer Dunstabzugshabe reinsteckst, das ganze so nähst, das an den Seiten und insbesondere oben über der Nase nix raus kann, ist der Schutz schon gar nicht mal so schlecht. ABER, jetzt kommt das Entscheidende: Dich als Träger schützt das ganze Ding mal rein gar nix. Es ist nur ein Schutz für Deine Mitmenschen vor Dir, falls Du positiv sein solltest. Und bitte nimm Materialien, die Du weit über 60°C erhitzen/ waschen kannst. Damit du das Ding bei 60° waschen kannst oder in den Backofen legen kannst für ca. 1h und 7-80°. Dann sollten die meisten Erreger auch dahin sein. Und auch ganz klar: Es ist ein PROVISORIUM.

@all: Bitte, Bitte, Bitte: Tragt Masken wenn Ihr raus geht. Aber nur solche, die selbst gemacht sind. Alles andere was Ihr vielleicht an OP- Masken, oder sogar an FFP2 oder FFP3- Masken gekauft habt. Bringt es bitte als Spende zum nächsten Krankenhaus/ Alten- oder Pflegeheim oder zum nächsten ambulanten Pflegedienst. Das Zeug ist verdammt kanpp inzwischen. Und wir Leute aus der Pflege stehen zusammen mit den Ärzten in der allerersten Front. Wir brauchen das Zeug um unsere Patienten und uns einigermaßen schützen zu können. Denn  wir können den angedachten Abstand von 2m definitiv nicht einhalten. Und wenn zuviele Pfleger oder Ärzte selber erkranken, werden gante Krankenhäuser geschlossen. Und das können wir uns in der aktuellen Situation definitiv nicht leisten.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> @all: Bitte, Bitte, Bitte: Tragt Masken wenn Ihr raus geht. Aber nur solche, die selbst gemacht sind. Alles andere was Ihr vielleicht an OP- Masken, oder sogar an FFP2 oder FFP3- Masken gekauft habt. Bringt es bitte als Spende zum nächsten Krankenhaus/ Alten- oder Pflegeheim oder zum nächsten ambulanten Pflegedienst. Das Zeug ist verdammt kanpp inzwischen. Und wir Leute aus der Pflege stehen zusammen mit den Ärzten in der allerersten Front. Wir brauchen das Zeug um unsere Patienten und uns einigermaßen schützen zu können. Denn  wir können den angedachten Abstand von 2m definitiv nicht einhalten. Und wenn zuviele Pfleger oder Ärzte selber erkranken, werden gante Krankenhäuser geschlossen. Und das können wir uns in der aktuellen Situation definitiv nicht leisten.




Stationäre und ambulante altenpflege sind halt die letzten in der Lieferkette  und war mir  schon Monaten   klar, was da abgehen wird.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 5zeichen



Hat zu viel Wind im Hirn vllt?^^


----------



## iGameKudan (6. April 2020)

Das Credo bleibt weiterhin: Tatscht euch in der Öffentlichkeit nicht ins Gesicht, haltet Abstand zu Fremden und wascht euch regelmäßig die Hände... Wenn man sich daran nicht hält bringen auch Masken nix. Dementsprechender Blödsinn ist in meinen Augen auch ne Maskenpflicht.

@ruyven: Was die Auflagen angeht, das kommt wohl auf die Bundesländer und die Anzahl der Anträge an, die bearbeitet werden müssen. Hier in Berlin wird über ewige Wartezeiten und Bürokratie gestöhnt, in Brandenburg geht das wohl weitesgehend schnell und unkompliziert...

Was die sozialen Kontakte angeht... Filmeabende, Gespräche etc. aus der Ferne sind schlicht nicht das Gleiche wie gemeinsam. Da gehts nicht nur ums Vögeln, da gehts auch um die ganzen zwischenmenschlichen Kontakte im Alltag die fehlen.

Zumindest hier in Berlin gilt leider das Credo, ohne triftigen Grund nicht aus dem Haus zu sollen. Nirgendswo wird dargelegt, was explizit erlaubt/verboten ist und welche sozialen Kontakte/Besuche explizit verboten sind... 

Der Socialmedia-Account der Berliner Polizei postet auch nicht klipp und klar was noch erlaubt ist und was nicht, sondern spricht auch nur vom Einhalten der Abstandsregeln und dem vermeiden unnötiger Kontakte. 

Wieso wird dann das Aufhalten in der Öffentlichkeit ohne triftigen Grund mit 10-100€ und der Aufenthalt in fremden Wohnungen ebenfalls teuer geahndet, auch wenn ich alleine (!) oder maximal zu zweit unterwegs bin? Wie soll man überhaupt eigentlich zu zweit unterwegs sein können, wenn die eigene Familie, Lebenspartner, Kinder etc. explizit von den Kontaktbeschränkungen und der Grenze und Besuchsbeschränkungen ausgenommen sind und  gleichzeitig soziale Kontakte eigentlich verboten sind.

Gleichzeitig liest man, dass das Verweilen in Parks mit entsprechendem Abstand aktuell wohl wieder ok ist, die Zufahrten zu Wäldern sind den ganzen Tag zugeparkt und soweit ich das beobachten kann, wird sich auch weiterhin noch fröhlich mit Kumpels getroffen, Ausflüge gemacht, Grillpartys im „engen“ Kreis veranstaltet und größere Familientreffen abgehalten...

Und solange triftiger Grund nicht sicher definiert wird (bspw. ALLEINE sich draußen aufhalten, egal was man macht, ist ok, Treffen nur zu zweit, Familie/Kinder ausgenommen etc.) bleibe ich lieber ganz zuhause und drehe hier am Rad, weil nicht nur soziale Kontakte generell gerade essig sind, sondern ich mir auch nicht sicher sein kann, wann selbst das bloße alleinige Aufhalten in der Öffentlichkeit noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

Wer wird China für die vertuschte Epidemie im Land haftbar machen? Wer?

*Für die Coronavirus-Pandemie ist die KP-China verantwortlich*
_Ein Rekonstruktion der Ereignisse, wie die chinesische Führung eine rechtzeitige Bekämpfung der neuen Pandemie verhindert hat_
Fuer die Coronavirus-Pandemie ist die KP-China verantwortlich | Telepolis



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der Socialmedia-Account der Berliner Polizei postet auch nicht klipp und klar was noch erlaubt ist und was nicht,


Meine Geschwister und ich wechseln uns mit der Versorgung unserer Eltern ab., weil wir alle längere Fahrten ab. Jetzt frug ich heute Poliziste, ob ich denn trotz des Verbotes, den Zweitwohnsitz zu besuchen, zu meinen Eltern darf, um ihnen Essen vor die Tür zu stellen. Die alten Leute sollen nicht einkaufen.

Tja, sagte die Gruppe Polizisten, dass ist Ermässungsspielraum. Was denn jetzt, darf ich oder nicht oder kostet es 500,-€? Sowas regt mich auch. Wo bekomme ich eine verbindliche Aussage her? Wo verdammt noch mal?

Und irgendwo wird es auch mal lächerlich. Ich darf mich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit in die volle U-Bahn  zwängen, aber ich darf meinen  Eltern kein Essen vor die Tür bringen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

Hier ist die Situation für Bayern und NRW erklärt: Besuch – ist der weiter erlaubt? | law blog
Kann aber sein, dass das an einigen Stellen anders reguliert ist.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Ist halt immer das Ermessen ob man Dir glaubt. Hast Du Lebensmittel im Auto wird man die Angabe wohl nicht anzweifeln, mit dem Mountainbike oder der Angel wohl schon.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt immer das Ermessen ob man Dir glaubt. Hast Du Lebensmittel im Auto wird man die Angabe wohl nicht anzweifeln, mit dem Mountainbike oder der Angel wohl schon.



Ich bin kein Jurist, jedoch ist meines Wissens das Fahrradfahren hier in BW noch nicht verboten.


----------



## Slezer (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..]  Jetzt frug ich heute Poliziste, ob ich denn trotz des Verbotes, den Zweitwohnsitz zu besuchen, zu meinen Eltern darf, um ihnen Essen vor die Tür zu stellen. Die alten Leute sollen nicht einkaufen.
> 
> [..]



Waren bestimmt rechte Beamte die ihren Frust rauslassen mussten. Nimm es dir nicht zu Herzen.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Schön, dass es immern och gute Menschen und gute Nachtrichten gibt. Ich bin stolz auf diese Mitbürger! 

Jueterbog: Gefluechtete naehen Hunderte Corona-Masken fuers Seniorenheim  | rbb24


Das hingegen ist schlimm. Die Demonstrationsfreiheit darf nicht eingeschränkt werden. Solidarität mit Flüchtenden ist keine Verhandlungsmasse!  

Wegen Corona-Verordnung: Polizei loest Demo fuer Fluechtlinge in Frankfurt auf | hessenschau.de | Gesellschaft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das hingegen ist schlimm. Die Demonstrationsfreiheit darf nicht eingeschränkt werden.


Hmmm, wie soll man dann z.B. gegen überzogene Quarantänemaßnahmen demonstrieren?



seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt immer das Ermessen ob man Dir glaubt.  Hast Du Lebensmittel im Auto wird man die Angabe wohl nicht anzweifeln,  mit dem Mountainbike oder der Angel wohl schon.


Zum Besuch hinfahren darf ich ja. Aber übernachten? Und die Karte der Betreuung kann man nur ziehen, wenn er eine Pflegestufe hätte. Hat er aber nicht.

Wie sieht es mit Pendlern aus? Erstwohnsitz bei der Arbeit, Zweiwohnsitz bei der Beziehung. Darf man da übernachten? Der verstößt gegen das Verbot der Zweitwohnungsnutzung, insbesondere, wenn man über Landesgrenzen fährt, z.B. von Magdeburg nach Wolfsburg.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Das meine ich, wir müssen aufpassen dass wir nicht mit einem totalen rechten Überwachungsstaat enden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

Ich würde dann vorschlagen, dass die Leute, die nachweislich Kontakte aufbauen, sei das auf Partys oder auf Demos, beim Arzt mit niedrigster Priorität behandelt werden, die Kosten am besten auch noch übernehmen sollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das meine ich, wir müssen aufpassen dass wir nicht mit einem totalen rechten Überwachungsstaat enden.


Du siehst ja schon, wie sie überall geifern und sich freuen, dass der Staat eine starke Hand zeigt. 
Da spritzen gleich einige ab. Jaaa, stramm stehen und gehorchen, soo gehööört sich das! 

Ich könnte kotzen


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2020)

Die "Guten" dürfen machen was sie wollen und brauchen sich an keine Regeln halten. Ist doch klar. Wenn es schief gegangen ist aber wieder bei den lautstärksten Forderern ganz vorne mit dabei sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die "Guten" dürfen machen was sie wollen und brauchen sich an keine Regeln halten. Ist doch klar. Wenn es schief gegangen ist aber wieder bei den lautstärksten Forderern ganz vorne mit dabei sein.



Das ist bei dem Klientel eben so, man schreit immer, man will mehr Staat und gegen irgendwas kämpfen, wenn dann der Staat mal das eigene Klientel einschränkt, was zumindest aus virologischer Sicht sinnvoll ist, wird sich beschwert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen


So viel kannst du gar nicht essen, wie du müsstest, um das zu tun, so oft wie ich das schon gelesen habe.


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie soll man dann z.B. gegen überzogene Quarantänemaßnahmen demonstrieren?
> 
> 
> Zum Besuch hinfahren darf ich ja. Aber übernachten? Und die Karte der Betreuung kann man nur ziehen, wenn er eine Pflegestufe hätte. Hat er aber nicht.
> ...



Das ist dein Vater, natürlich kannst du da übernachten, das hat nichts mit Pflege zu tun, sondern der ist deine Famillie, du reist ja nicht mit Kind und Kegel an, hier ist absolut die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt!
Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Pendler mit Arbeitswohnsitz, Montagearbeiter etc. jeder Politiker in Berlin macht das Gleiche und auch jeder Arbeitnehmer der zur Arbeit geht (verschiedene Menschengruppen - Arbeit und Famillie), auch hier ist die Verhältnismäßikeit natürlich gewahrt. 
Das "Zweitwohnungsverbot", gilt ausschließlich für "Ferienwohnungen/Häuser", aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, dass die Gesundheitssysteme der Bundesländer für ihre Einwohnerzahl ausgelegt sind, wenn also z.B. in MV statt 1,6 Millionen Leute, plötzlich 2,1 Millionen dauerhaft leben (Ferienwohnung in Eigentum), stellt das ein Problem dar.

Wenn du ein schnelles Auto hast, kannst du auch meinerwegen von Hamburg in den Schwarzwald fahren, da spazieren gehen und dann wieder nach Hause fahren, auch das ist verhältnismäßig im Rahmen der Kontaktreduzierung.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du siehst ja schon, wie sie überall geifern und sich freuen, dass der Staat eine starke Hand zeigt.
> Da spritzen gleich einige ab. Jaaa, stramm stehen und gehorchen, soo gehööört sich das!
> 
> Ich könnte kotzen



Leider liefert die Krise halt wieder Munition für den Wunsch nach einem starken Staat und wieder werden die Schwachen vergessen. Siehe Flüchtlinge, die mehr denn je in das Land gelassen werden müssen. Wir haben leere Hotels und leere Flugzeuge warum fliegt man die Menschen nicht ein?  Es könnte jeden Tag tausenden geholfen werden.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie soll man dann z.B. gegen überzogene Quarantänemaßnahmen demonstrieren?


Ich verstehe dich nicht so richtig. Einerseits betonst du hier im Thread immer wieder, wie schlimm alles ist und das jeder geschützt werden muß, auf der andere Seite sind das für dich überzogene Maßnahmen?
Wir haben ja nicht mal eine vollständige Ausgehbeschränkung wie in anderen Ländern und es wurden uns noch Freiheiten gelassen.

Eins ist doch klar: ohne solche Maßnahmen würde es deutlich schlimmer aussehen! Und anders kommt man auch gar nicht gegen so eine Pandemie an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht so richtig.


Es ist mir zu unausgewogen. Einige bekommen die volle Härte und die Existenz wird zerstört, andere bemerken kaum etwas.


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist mir zu unausgewogen. Einige bekommen die volle Härte und die Existenz wird zerstört, andere bemerken kaum etwas.



Das nennt sich Leben, und dafür kann keiner etwas!

Oder hast du ein Patentrezept dafür, das es nunmal verschiedene Lebenswege gibt?
Was kann ein die Mustermannfamillie X dafür, das sie z.B. aus einem Lehrer und einer Verwaltungsbeamtin besteht, während die Mustermannfamillie Y aus einer selbständigen Dolmetscherin und einem Gastronom?
Erstere hat volle Einnahmen, zweitere hat im Moment wahrscheinlich sehr berechtigte Existenzängste, die in Deutschland noch im Vergleich zum Rest der Welt mit sehr viel Geld abgefangen werden!

Nichts desto trotz ist das in diesem Fall, der Pandemie und Virusbekämpfung, nichts anderes als das Leben/Schicksal und daran kann auch niemand wirklich etwas ändern!


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Das zeigt nur die Schwäche des Systems und warum wir ein Bürgergeld brauchen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur die Schwäche des Systems und warum wir ein Bürgergeld brauchen.



Weil das ja auch dauerhaft funktioniert, wenn ein Großteil der Wirtschaft lahmgelegt ist.
Irgendwann ist die Staatskasse einfach leer, sollte das noch einige Zeit so weitergehen könnte das passieren.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Verschwoerungsmythen: Die Legende vom "Corona-Schwindel" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

Das Bürrgergeld hilft in einem solchen Fall, eher überhaupt nicht, weil selbst bei den Hardcorevertretern ist das Bürgergeld, so bemessen, das du davon Leben kannst, es bezahlt weder Hauskredite, Investitionskredite (in diesem Beispiel, zB, Erweiterung der Gastronomie oder Profi Küche, Auto etc.), Geschäftsmieten, noch einen bestimmten Lebenstil, den sich Famillien mit ihren Einnahmen nun mal aufbauen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Leider liefert die Krise halt wieder Munition für den Wunsch nach einem starken Staat und wieder werden die Schwachen vergessen. Siehe Flüchtlinge, die mehr denn je in das Land gelassen werden müssen. Wir haben leere Hotels und leere Flugzeuge warum fliegt man die Menschen nicht ein?  Es könnte jeden Tag tausenden geholfen werden.



Was ist mit den vielen Kindern in Armut hier in Deutschland? Vor Corona war das ja ein gerne diskutierter Stimmenfänger in der Sozialpolitik? Kinder können für ihre Eltern nichts, sie können es sich leider nicht aussuchen wo sie herein geboren werden. Nun ist das alles kein Problem mehr oder wie?! Ich lese immer wieder Hartz4 sei auskömmlich aber nur wenn man mit Geld umgehen konnte/kann. Nur sind bei den meisten Menschen in Hartz4 die Schulden schon derart hoch das es immer an etwas fehlt. Kinder sollten nicht unter den fatalen Fehlentscheidungen ihrer Eltern leiden müssen allerdings kann mehr Geld hier wohl kaum eine Lösung sein. Wie die Versorgung dieser Kinder aussehen kann weiß ich auch nicht genau aber es muß dann auch mal was passieren.  Mich ärgert es eben das keine Sau mehr darüber spricht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Was ist mit den vielen Kindern in Armut hier in Deutschland?


Um diese sollte man sich ebenso kümmern. Das schließt sich ja nicht aus. Wir reden über hunderttausende Kinder in Armutsverhältnissen, da spielen tausend Flüchtlinge keine Rolle. Aber Du siehst an der Diskussion überall im Netz, dass es vor allem um Egoismus geht.

 Wen interessieren schon 3 Millionen Selbstständige, die jetzt in den Konkurs gehen. Der gesamte Kunstbetrieb ist auf unbestimmte Zeit ausgesetzt. Das ist der größte Verlust für mich. Ohne Kunst hat das Leben keinen Sinn, das ist vegetieren. Ein Mensch ohne Kunst ist ein Tier. Uns wird der Zugang zur Kultur geraubt. Da könnte man durchaus differenzierter vorgehen.

Warum sind Museen und Ausstellungen geschlossen?  Sie könnten ebenso mit Abstandsregelungen geöffnet haben. Gerne mit Fiebermessen am Eingang.


----------



## keinnick (6. April 2020)

Willst Du uns jetzt echt erzählen, dass Du gerade dahinvegetierst, weil Du seit 3 Wochen nicht ins Museum gehen kannst? Es gibt genug Sachen mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann. Lerne ein Instrument, eine neue Sprache, was weiß ich. Du übertreibst IMHO gerade ziemlich.


----------



## Andregee (6. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist dein Vater, natürlich kannst du da übernachten, das hat nichts mit Pflege zu tun, sondern der ist deine Famillie, du reist ja nicht mit Kind und Kegel an, hier ist absolut die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt!
> Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Pendler mit Arbeitswohnsitz, Montagearbeiter etc. jeder Politiker in Berlin macht das Gleiche und auch jeder Arbeitnehmer der zur Arbeit geht (verschiedene Menschengruppen - Arbeit und Famillie), auch hier ist die Verhältnismäßikeit natürlich gewahrt.
> Das "Zweitwohnungsverbot", gilt ausschließlich für "Ferienwohnungen/Häuser", aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, dass die Gesundheitssysteme der Bundesländer für ihre Einwohnerzahl ausgelegt sind, wenn also z.B. in MV statt 1,6 Millionen Leute, plötzlich 2,1 Millionen dauerhaft leben (Ferienwohnung in Eigentum), stellt das ein Problem dar.
> 
> Wenn du ein schnelles Auto hast, kannst du auch meinerwegen von Hamburg in den Schwarzwald fahren, da spazieren gehen und dann wieder nach Hause fahren, auch das ist verhältnismäßig im Rahmen der Kontaktreduzierung.


Ein bekannter mit dem Motorrad unterwegs wurde zur Umkehr gezwungen und musste Strafe entrichten. Ich finde die Situation der undefinierten Rechtsauslegung nicht tragbar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

Mal eine gute Nachricht;
Neuinfektionsrate in Deutschland: 4%
Sehr gut!




Andregee schrieb:


> Ich finde die Situation der undefinierten Rechtsauslegung nicht tragbar


Danke, genau das meine ich. Es heißt doch, dass Sport erlaubt ist. Was anderes als Hochleistngssport ist denn Motorradfahren?


----------



## muadib (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Meine Geschwister und ich wechseln uns mit der Versorgung unserer Eltern ab., weil wir alle längere Fahrten ab. Jetzt frug ich heute Poliziste, ob ich denn trotz des Verbotes, den Zweitwohnsitz zu besuchen, zu meinen Eltern darf, um ihnen Essen vor die Tür zu stellen. Die alten Leute sollen nicht einkaufen.
> 
> Tja, sagte die Gruppe Polizisten, dass ist Ermässungsspielraum. Was denn jetzt, darf ich oder nicht oder kostet es 500,-€? Sowas regt mich auch. Wo bekomme ich eine verbindliche Aussage her? Wo verdammt noch mal?
> 
> Und irgendwo wird es auch mal lächerlich. Ich darf mich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit in die volle U-Bahn  zwängen, aber ich darf meinen  Eltern kein Essen vor die Tür bringen?



Ich bezweifle, dass es irgendeinen Richter gibt, der der Meinung ist, dass du deinen Eltern nichts zu Essen vor die Tür stellst darfst. Das ist ja noch nicht mal ein Treffen, da du mehr als 1,5 Abstand hälst und auch nicht ihre Wohnung betrittst. Alleine die Resonanz, die solch eine Strafe in den Medien verursachen würde, wird man garantiert vermeiden wollen.

Wenn du allerdings den Wohnsitz deiner Familie betreten willst, brauchst du wahrscheinlich einen besseren Grund, z.B. dass sie pflegebedürftig sind.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> so will mal was riskantes posten was ich mal woanders aufgegriffen habe..
> 
> [viel faktenabstinentes Gedöns über eine angebliche Ramadan-Verschwörung]



Ich halte es zwar auch für riskant, mit auf 326 Wörter und 2392 Zeichen ausgewalztem geistigen Durchfall zu hantieren (Was dabei alles an einem kleben bleibt!), aber hier hättest du den entstandenen Fladen nicht unbedingt reinwerfen müssen.  



keinnick schrieb:


> Willst Du uns jetzt echt erzählen, dass Du gerade dahinvegetierst, weil Du seit 3 Wochen nicht ins Museum gehen kannst? Es gibt genug Sachen mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann. Lerne ein Instrument, eine neue Sprache, was weiß ich. Du übertreibst IMHO gerade ziemlich.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Für unser Rotkaeppchen ist ihr Kulturprogramm dasselbe wie für zigtausend andere ihr Netflix und Co. oder einfach nur ihre Möglichkeit, im Internet zu chatten. Würde man es den Menschen ausgerechnet jetzt nehmen, hinterließe das eine Lücke, die womöglich mehr Leute nachempfinden können.
Man sollte akzeptieren, dass unterschiedlichen Menschen unterschiedliche Dinge wichtig sind, wenn es um Futter fürs Großhirn und die Amygdala geht.

Was übrigens nicht bedeutet, dass deine Tipps zur Überbrückung wertlos wären; ganz im Gegenteil. Man kann immer noch Kultur genießen, man kann immer noch Kultur machen und man kann immer noch mit Anderen über Kultur reden. Nur eben nicht mehr von Angesicht zu Angesicht.

Viel härter trifft es die Kulturschaffenden, die zufällig davon leben müssen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke, genau das meine ich. Es heißt doch, dass Sport erlaubt ist. Was anderes als Hochleistngssport ist denn Motorradfahren?


Unnützes Hin- und Herfahren, jedenfalls innerhalb einer Ortschaft.
Davon ab, es wäre Motorsport und den betreibt man nicht auf öffentlichen Strassen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ein bekannter mit dem Motorrad unterwegs wurde zur Umkehr gezwungen und musste Strafe entrichten. Ich finde die Situation der undefinierten Rechtsauslegung nicht tragbar



Wo war das (Bundesland)?
Hier rund um Hannover waren Herden von Motorradgruppen gestern und vorgestern unterwegs und nirgends eine Polizeikontrolle.

Edit:

Anscheinend ist es in einigen Bundesländen dann doch unterschiedlich
Corona-Massnahmen: Dieses Bussgeld droht bei Verstoss in Ihrem Bundeslaendern - WELT

Besonders in Bayern und BW, aber auch Berlin, dort gibt es anscheinend wirklich Reisebeschränkungen.
Niedersachsen wird hier gar nicht aufgeführt und bei den meisten anderen Bundeländern gilt immer die 2 Personenregel und Famillie, insoweit sehe ich auch nicht das Problem, bei Vater und Tochter, so lange man nicht in Bayern und BW wohnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Davon ab, es wäre Motorsport und den betreibt man nicht auf öffentlichen Strassen.


Und wie kommt man zur Nordschleife? Das war früher mein Tagesprogramm. 400km hin, 12er Karte rum und wieder 400km zurück. Dabei keinen Meter Autobahn und kaum Bundesstraßen. Dann ist der Kopf wieder frei.

Ich weiß, heute würden wir wegen Straßenrennen ins Gefängnis wandern. So ändern sich die Zeiten. Ich bin seit über einer Million Kilometer unfallfrei unterwegs. Aber das ist ja egal, angeblich ist das ja alles mörderisch. Andere, die ständig kleine Unfälle haben dürfen das weiterhin machen. Und so finden wir es überall, die Maßstäbe sind extrem unterschiedlich.

Warum z.B. gilt in U-Bahnen nicht die Regel, nur eine Person pro Sitzreihe und jeweils eine Reihe Abstand. Und dann müssen zu den Stoßzeiten eben alle Bahnen fahren und andere, als Pendler haben von zu bestimmten Zeiten in Bahnen nichts zu suchen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2020)

Anhänger kennst du?
Zu Strassenrennen braucht man glaube ich nichts mehr sagen, gab schon genug Tote.
Aber ist auch genug OT.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Anhänger kennst du?


Aha,  mit dem Auto zu fahren ist also in Ordnung und mit dem Motorrad nicht. So ist das mit den Maßnahmen. Was darf man denn jetzt wo und wo zum Himmels Willen findet man die für das Bundesland, für den Regierungszirk und für die Gemeinde die jeweils tagesaktuellen Regelungen? Und zu Deiner Vermutung. Nein, wir sind nie Rennen auf der Straße gefahren. Die Grundregel ist, in der Gruppe wird nicht überholt. Punkt. Wir sind schnell gefahren. Aber heute würde das pauschal als _"illegales Straßentrennen" _gelten mit Gefängnisstrafe. 

Ich fahre schon lange nicht mehr. Das wäre heute auch Benzinverschwendung. Aber wenn ich an die Achtziger zurückdenke und an den guten Schauinsland bei Freiburg, dann war das schon eine sehr witzige Zeit mit mir und meiner NS 400 R. Und nein, in unserer zwanzig Personengruppe gab es über all die Jahre keinen einzigen Ausfall. Einer ist schwer gestürzt, aber das war ein technischer Defekt. Nein, wir waren schnell, aber sicher unterwegs. Alle.

Aber wieder konkreter zum Thema. Z.B. mein Kind wohnt in einer Vierer-WG. Die kochen zusammen, die nutzen das Bad zusammen die liegen zusammen im Bett. Gehen die vier zusammen in den Park kostet das je 500,-.€, das ist keine Familie.  Die Polizei zeigt in den Park massive Präsens. Das ist doch absurd.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2020)

Wo ist jetzt das Problem 2 Zweiergruppen zu bilden und Abstand zu halten?
Oder das mal vorher mit den anwesenden Polizisten zu klären?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem 2 Zweiergruppen zu bilden und Abstand zu halten?
> Oder das mal vorher mit den anwesenden Polizisten zu klären?


Das man es wissen muss. Die Regeln sind schwammig. Was ist denn "Familie"?
Alleine schon, das Kinder in getrennten Haushalten nicht mehr hin und her
dürfen ist absurd. Würde man zusammenleben, wäre es das gleiche.

Das sind diese vielen unverständlichen Ungerechtigkeiten.


----------



## Andregee (6. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo war das (Bundesland)?
> Hier rund um Hannover waren Herden von Motorradgruppen gestern und vorgestern unterwegs und nirgends eine Polizeikontrolle.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Es war im Harz, könnte Niedersachsen oder Sachsen-Anhalt gewesen sein. Das müsste ich nachfragen


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

> Aber wieder konkreter zum Thema. Z.B. mein Kind wohnt in einer vierer WG. Die kochen zusammen, die nutzen das Bad zusammen die liegen zusammen im Bett. Gehen die vier zusammen in den Park kostet das je 500,-.€, das ist keine Familie. Die Polizei zeigt in den Park massive Präsens. Das ist doch absurd.



Das kommt bei keinem Gericht hier in Deutschland durch und widerspricht auch dem Gebot der Kontakreduzierung zwischen Famillien, hier ersatzweise Gruppe. Natürlich ist in diesem Fall die WG als Famillie zu betrachten und das kann man ja auch nachweisen. Die können auch zusammen spazieren gehen. Hier würde ich defenitiv nicht zahlen, sondern klagen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Es war im Harz, könnte Niedersachsen oder Sachsen-Anhalt gewesen sein. Das müsste ich nachfragen





> Bußgeld in Sachsen-Anhalt
> 
> Wer auf Spielplätzen und öffentlichen Sportanlagen erwischt wird, muss 100 Euro Bußgeld zahlen. Touristen aus anderen Bundesländern müssen 400 Euro zahlen, wenn sie erwischt werden.


Das könnte in Frage kommen, dürfte aber grenzwärtig seien, da würde ich mir rechtliche Beratung holen.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Was ist mit den vielen Kindern in Armut hier in Deutschland? Vor Corona war das ja ein gerne diskutierter Stimmenfänger in der Sozialpolitik? Kinder können für ihre Eltern nichts, sie können es sich leider nicht aussuchen wo sie herein geboren werden. Nun ist das alles kein Problem mehr oder wie?! Ich lese immer wieder Hartz4 sei auskömmlich aber nur wenn man mit Geld umgehen konnte/kann. Nur sind bei den meisten Menschen in Hartz4 die Schulden schon derart hoch das es immer an etwas fehlt. Kinder sollten nicht unter den fatalen Fehlentscheidungen ihrer Eltern leiden müssen allerdings kann mehr Geld hier wohl kaum eine Lösung sein. Wie die Versorgung dieser Kinder aussehen kann weiß ich auch nicht genau aber es muß dann auch mal was passieren.  Mich ärgert es eben das keine Sau mehr darüber spricht.



Nur weil man das eine tut darf man das andere nicht unterlassen. Natürlich muss auch ALG2 reformiert werden und jedes Kind braucht eine gleich gute schulische Ausbildung. Die Bedürftigen stehen nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander, es sind die Reichen, den man eben genug weg nehmen muss, die hier im Weg stehen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber wieder konkreter zum Thema. Z.B. mein Kind wohnt in einer  Vierer-WG. Die kochen zusammen, die nutzen das Bad zusammen die liegen  zusammen im Bett. Gehen die vier zusammen in den Park kostet das je  500,-.€, das ist keine Familie.  Die Polizei zeigt in den Park massive  Präsens. Das ist doch absurd.



Sofern alle dort gemeldet sind, ist das ein Haushalt und damit legal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ... Natürlich muss auch ALG2 reformiert werden und jedes Kind braucht eine gleich gute schulische Ausbildung. Die Bedürftigen stehen nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander, es sind die Reichen, den man eben genug weg nehmen muss, die hier im Weg stehen.


Aber wir erleben es doch zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahrhundert. Billionen für Banken und Unternehmer gibt es, aber wen interessieren Kinder? Ich hoffe, dass es nach dieser Krise ein Besinnen gibt. Ich hoffe und lasse mir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen.



Andregee schrieb:


> Es war im Harz, könnte Niedersachsen oder  Sachsen-Anhalt gewesen sein. Das müsste ich nachfragen


Dabei stehen im Harz nicht einmal an allen Straßen Schilder, dass man das Bundesland wechselt. Man sieht es am Belag, aber wer außer mir sieht das? Wie soll man also wissen, wo man gerade ist. Das regt mich zusammen mit der sich täglich ändernden Regulierung auf. Die Massnahmen sind ja weitestgehend sinnvoll und berechtigt, aber sie werden unzureichend vermitteltund treffen einzelne viel zu hart.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

> Die Bedürftigen stehen nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander, es sind die  Reichen, den man eben genug weg nehmen muss, die hier im Weg stehen.


Ich kann nur hoffen, dass nach der Krise nicht zu viele auf den sozialistischen Blödsinn reinfallen, die superreichen sind schon jetzt da, wo ihnen nichts mehr weggenommen werden kann, das werden die Sozialisten von der SPD auch nicht ändern können.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass nach der Krise nicht zu viele auf den sozialistischen Blödsinn reinfallen, die superreichen sind schon jetzt da, wo ihnen nichts mehr weggenommen werden kann, das werden die Sozialisten von der SPD auch nicht ändern können.



"Die" Supereichen gibt es nicht, aber wenn es sie gäbe, würden sie immer noch ihr Geld in Deutschland verdienen bzw. vermehren wollen und/oder den Schutz von Person und Eigentum genießen, den die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft mit sich bringt. 

Ich würde daher eiskalt das durchsetzen, was zahlreiche verantwortungsbewusste Vermögende selbst fordern und die Drohung der Asozialen ignorieren, dass sie dann auswandern werden. Sollen sie machen ... Die sind ohnehin schneller wieder da, als man "Steuergerechtigkeit" buchstabieren kann, um sich im Federkleid des fetten Bundesadlers zu verstecken.

Das Problem ist: Die asozialen Superreichen sitzen tatsächlich dort, wo ihnen nichts weggenommen wird - nämlich auf dem Schoß von zu vielen Abgeordneten, die dem deutschen Fiskus regelmäßig die Zähne ziehen, wenn dieser an der richtigen Stelle zubeißen möchte.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Wie war das nochmal?
10% der reichsten Menschen besitzen soviel Vermögen wie 50% der Bevölkerung ?
Söder fordert ja Steuersenkungen für alle. Auch für die ganz Reichen.
Olaf Scholz hat gestern bei "Anne Will"  schon angedeutet, das sowas mit der SPD nicht gemacht wird.
Ich hoffe ja mal das sie sich daran halten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> 10% der reichsten Menschen besitzen soviel Vermögen wie 50% der Bevölkerung ?.


45 Familien besitzen soviel wie die unteren 50%, also wie die wirtschaftlich unteren 40 Millionen. Die Zahl ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil Ansprüche aus der gesetzlichen Rentenkasse nicht berücksichtigt sind. Das wird auch immer in Vergleichen mit anderen Ländern vergessen.
Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass nach der Krise nicht zu viele auf den sozialistischen Blödsinn reinfallen, die superreichen sind schon jetzt da, wo ihnen nichts mehr weggenommen werden kann, das werden die Sozialisten von der SPD auch nicht ändern können.


Klar, umdrehen, schütteln und schon rollen die Klunker.


----------



## Poulton (6. April 2020)

Man kommt sich hier mal wieder vor wie bei Ekel Alfred.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man kommt sich hier mal wieder vor wie bei Ekel Alfred.


Jaja, _"Deutschland gegen die Zone"_ im Fussball. ein Höhepunkt der Fernsehgeschichte ...
Aber das kennt doch heute keiner mehr. Was habe ich vor dem Fernseher gehangen,
Alfred angesehen, meinen Vater, gelacht und weiter zugeschaut


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 45 Familien besitzen soviel wie die unteren 50%, also wie die wirtschaftlich unteren 40 Millionen. Die Zahl ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil Ansprüche aus der gesetzlichen Rentenkasse nicht berücksichtigt sind. Das wird auch immer in Vergleichen mit anderen Ländern vergessen.
> Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - DER SPIEGEL



Wo man solche Zahlen immer in Relation sehen muss.  Gerade bei Besitzern von börsennotierten Unternehmen ist die Zahl irgendwie verfälscht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kommt bei keinem Gericht hier in Deutschland durch und widerspricht auch dem Gebot der Kontakreduzierung zwischen Famillien, hier ersatzweise Gruppe. Natürlich ist in diesem Fall die WG als Famillie zu betrachten und das kann man ja auch nachweisen. Die können auch zusammen spazieren gehen. Hier würde ich defenitiv nicht zahlen, sondern klagen.


Zählt nicht sogar häusliche Gemeinschaft und nicht Familie?


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Lol......  nicht *zzZzzzZz*
> 
> 
> Metin Tokaci von der Türkischen Gemeinde in Oberhausen ist einer der Profi-Schneider
> ...


Ach du kommst auch aus dem Pott


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. April 2020)

Venezuela: Jetzt bettelt die "Oppostion" darum, daß die Sanktionen wegen der Coronapandemie nicht ausgesetzt werden. Nur so könne Hilfe die Leute erreichen.

Grave: Vecchio ruega que se mantengan sanciones contra Venezuela en plena pandemia y llama a eliminar a Maduro La iguana TV


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (6. April 2020)

*Update aus Österreich:*


*Kurve flacht langsam ab - aber KEINE Entwarnung*
Alle bisherigen Maßnahmen bleiben weiterhin aufrecht
*Die Maskenpflicht wird ausgeweitet*
Ab Ostermontag Maskenpflicht in Öffis
*Geschäfte sollen ab 14.04. in Schritten bis Mai öffnen
aber Hotels und Gastrobetriebe nicht vor Mitte Mai*
*Schulunterricht vermutlich ab 14. Mai*
Matura und Lehrabschlussprüfungen noch in diesem Semester
Großveranstaltungen bleiben weiterhin verboten
Reisefreiheit weiterhin eingeschränkt
Berufssoldaten, Grundwehrdiener / Zivildienstleistende sind weiter im Einsatz
3000 Mann der Heeresmiliz werden einberufen
_Dieser Fahrplan ist abhängig von der weiteren Entwicklung.
Bei einer Verschlechterung der Lage, werden die Maßnahmen wieder verschärft!_

*Militärische Einberufungen:*

(Miliz)Soldaten (Jäger) aus allen Bundesländern
Jägerkompanie Deutschlandsberg
Jägerkompanie Tulln
Jägerkompanie Korneuburg
_Einberufungsbefehle werden ab 15. April verschickt. Der Einberufungstag sei am 4. Mai. 
Bis zum 14. Mai werden die Milizsoldaten ausgestattet, am 18. Mai soll die Ablöse der verlängerten Grundwehrdiener stattfinden.
Aufgaben: Objektschutz, Grenzschutz, Ausreisemanagement_

*Aktuelle Zahlen aus Österreich:*

Positiv getestet: 12.083
Genesen: 3463
Gestorben: 220
Offen: 8620
davon im Krankenhaus: 1074
und davon auf Intensivstation: 250
Tests Gesamt: 111.296
Dunkelziffer: ? (Öffentliche Blind-Tests dazu im Gange)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild von öffentlichem Dashboard - modifiziert)

War heute Einkaufen. Alles da, aber keine Desinfektionsmittel aller Art, 
keine Einweghandschuhe und Masken sind knapp. Erstmals Securitys vorm Supermarkt.
Benutzte Einkaufswägen werden getrennt abgestellt  und desinfiziert.

Habe Brenn-Spiritus (94% Ethanol) bestellt, denn auch Online sind
Desinfektionsmittel nur noch auf ebay zu 300%+ höheren Preisen zu bekommen.
Ich brauche das Zeugs vor allem, um die Masken zu desinfizieren. 
Die sind immer noch Mangelware, obwohl ab heute Pflicht!

Ansonsten habe ich mir neue (gebrauchte) Schallplatten (EDM, 2002/2003) bestellt, 
mit Tracks die mir in meiner Musiksammlung fehlen und auch Digital nicht verfügbar sind. 
Kommt auch wieder auf meinen YT Kanal.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

Manchmal fragt man sich, ob die Leute nun komplett spinnen:
Mobilfunkmasten angezuendet: YouTube geht gegen 5G-Verschwoerungstheorien vor - ComputerBase

Ich würde sagen, 5 Jahre Isolation im Knast, dafür frei von Mobilfunk.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Habe Brenn-Spiritus (94% Ethanol) bestellt, denn auch Online sind
> Desinfektionsmittel nur noch auf ebay zu 300%+ höheren Preisen zu bekommen.
> Ich brauche das Zeugs vor allem, um die Masken zu desinfizieren.
> Die sind immer noch Mangelware, obwohl ab heute Pflicht!



Was für Masken nutzt du denn? Je nach Material kannst du die auch einfach in einen Backofen bei >80°C für 30min legen (Vorheizen nicht vergessen) oder mit einem leistungsstarken Dampfbügeleisen desinfizieren.
Waschen in der Waschmaschine (>60°C) machen auch ein paar Maskentypen ein- bis zweimal mit.
Ist vielleicht etwas einfacher und stinkt weniger.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

Verschwoerungsmythen: Die Legende vom "Corona-Schwindel" | tagesschau.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (6. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich, ob die Leute nun komplett spinnen:
> Mobilfunkmasten angezuendet: YouTube geht gegen 5G-Verschwoerungstheorien vor - ComputerBase
> Ich würde sagen, 5 Jahre Isolation im Knast, dafür frei von Mobilfunk.


Ja, hab ich heute früh auch schon gelesen. Die sind komplett fertig...



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was für Masken nutzt du denn? Je nach Material kannst du die auch einfach in einen Backofen bei >80°C für 30min legen (Vorheizen nicht vergessen) oder mit einem leistungsstarken Dampfbügeleisen desinfizieren.
> Waschen in der Waschmaschine (>60°C) machen auch ein paar Maskentypen ein- bis zweimal mit.
> Ist vielleicht etwas einfacher und stinkt weniger.


Die OP-Masken die wir in AT im Einzelhandel bekommen halten das Waschen nicht aus 
und meine 3M Aura PP1 (mit Ventil) ebenfalls nicht. 
Bisher nehme ich Dettol zum desinfizieren (feiner Sprühnebel), lasse die Maske über Nacht trocknen
und am nächsten Tag merkt man davon nichts mehr. Dürfte bei dem 94%igen Ethanol samt Bitterstoff auch nicht schlimmer sein.
Waschbare Masken zu bekommen wird aber noch dauern. Außer ich nähe mir selbst welche.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

Coronavirus-Pandemie: 14 Tage Quarantäne für Einreisende nach Deutschland | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (6. April 2020)

Kaum zu glauben: Hefe im Internet derzeit teurer als Silber



> Nachdem es bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg Beschwerden über Wucherpreisen bei Trockenhefe hagelte, haben die Verbraucherschützer die Preise selbst unter die Lupe genommen - und wurden schnell fündig. Spitzenreiter beim Check auf eBay waren 7 Gramm für 10 Euro.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

Backen da jetzt alle selbst Brot?
Man kann doch einfach zum Bäcker gehen. 
Im Supermarkt, sind zwar die Frischetheken eingeschränkt, aber zumindest abgepacktes Brot ist immer erhältlich gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Ab 16.15 Uhr gibt Merkel wohl heute eine Pressekonferenz.


----------



## TomatenKenny (6. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Masken bieten in jedem Fall einen Schutz. Wenn du die aus Netzstoff oder einer Nylonstrumpfhose machst ist der Schutz gegen Null gehend. Wenn du aber z.B. Baumwolle nimmst, die maske vllt. sogar noch als eine Art "Tasche nähst und dann 2 Lagen Filter von einer Dunstabzugshabe reinsteckst, das ganze so nähst, das an den Seiten und insbesondere oben über der Nase nix raus kann, ist der Schutz schon gar nicht mal so schlecht. ABER, jetzt kommt das Entscheidende: Dich als Träger schützt das ganze Ding mal rein gar nix. Es ist nur ein Schutz für Deine Mitmenschen vor Dir, falls Du positiv sein solltest. Und bitte nimm Materialien, die Du weit über 60°C erhitzen/ waschen kannst. Damit du das Ding bei 60° waschen kannst oder in den Backofen legen kannst für ca. 1h und 7-80°. Dann sollten die meisten Erreger auch dahin sein. Und auch ganz klar: Es ist ein PROVISORIUM.
> 
> @all: Bitte, Bitte, Bitte: Tragt Masken wenn Ihr raus geht. Aber nur solche, die selbst gemacht sind. Alles andere was Ihr vielleicht an OP- Masken, oder sogar an FFP2 oder FFP3- Masken gekauft habt. Bringt es bitte als Spende zum nächsten Krankenhaus/ Alten- oder Pflegeheim oder zum nächsten ambulanten Pflegedienst. Das Zeug ist verdammt kanpp inzwischen. Und wir Leute aus der Pflege stehen zusammen mit den Ärzten in der allerersten Front. Wir brauchen das Zeug um unsere Patienten und uns einigermaßen schützen zu können. Denn  wir können den angedachten Abstand von 2m definitiv nicht einhalten. Und wenn zuviele Pfleger oder Ärzte selber erkranken, werden gante Krankenhäuser geschlossen. Und das können wir uns in der aktuellen Situation definitiv nicht leisten.



Hab gestern 2 selbstgemachte Masken von meiner Mutter bekommen, genauso wie du sie beschrieben hast   kann man auch  über 90° waschen, damit dürfte auch alles abgetötet werden oder ich halt sie einfach über den Wasserkocher  

aber ich denke man sollte sie trotzdem tragen, zumindest wenn man einkaufen geht oder so. man weiß ja selber nicht ob man schon  infiziert ist oder nicht, falls man noch keine Symptome zeigt/bemerkt.  so kann man wenigsten halbwegs, die Menschen in naher Umgebung schützen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Backen da jetzt alle selbst Brot?


Selbst wenn: Einen ordentlichen Sauerteig setzt man ohne Zugabe von reiner Hefe an.
Aber das scheinen die Leute halt genau so wenig zu wissen wie dass man vom Covid in der Regel keine Scheißerei bekommt.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2020)

Einfach mal vor die Tür gehen und chillen und spielen mit der Family


----------



## Slezer (6. April 2020)

Wieso "einfach Mal"? Das machen wir bei so Wetter täglich


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2020)

Meine Sippe und ich haben auch das schöne Wetter genutzt, natürlich mit gebührendem Abstand zu anderen Spaziergängern.

Auf dem Rückweg noch schnell einkaufen; es gab sogar Klopapier. Aber keine Marzipanbrote; schon seit Tagen nicht mehr. Schweinerei!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. April 2020)

Offenbar kommen wir hier ganz gut weg.

No, Matt Hancock: biotech giants are not leading Germany's coronavirus fight | Peter Kuras | Opinion | The Guardian


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Sippe und ich haben auch das schöne Wetter genutzt, natürlich mit gebührendem Abstand zu anderen Spaziergängern.
> 
> Auf dem Rückweg noch schnell einkaufen; es gab sogar Klopapier. Aber keine Marzipanbrote; schon seit Tagen nicht mehr. Schweinerei!


Familie in Schützenreihe


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2020)

Wie ich gerade sehe, ist es für depressiv Verstimmte dieser Tage vielleicht doch nicht die beste Idee, sich eine Katze zuzulegen:
Coronavirus aktuell: Katze steckt sich bei Menschen an - Gesundheit - SZ.de

Nicht mal eine ganz große:
Coronavirus USA: Tiger im New Yorker Bronx Zoo infiziert - WELT

Bei Hunden scheint es auch möglich zu sein (sauber geklärt ist das aber wohl noch nicht):
Erster Hund mit positivem Coronavirus-Test ist gestorben


----------



## Poulton (6. April 2020)

Zoonosen sind immer für eine Überraschung gut.


Corona-Schnelltest aus Weimar: So laeuft die Produktion | MDR.DE



Sparanus schrieb:


> Familie in Schützenreihe






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nzf-TbvswDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (6. April 2020)

Corona-Isolation Tag 20





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVgeU-Hjku8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Familie in Schützenreihe



Mein Junior praktiziert eine eher lockere Marschordnung (mit starken Fuzzy-Logic-Einflüssen). Das Aufsitzen bei Papa, wenn die Beine müde werden, klappt dafür diszipliniert und reibungslos.  

Aber mal ernsthaft, die aktuell sinnvollen Verhaltensmaßregeln wendet er an, ohne das wir ihm das einschärfen mussten. Irgendwie scheint der kleine Racker zu spüren, dass es uns damit ernst ist und auch die Kinder der Familien, denen man begegnet, grüßen weltmännisch kontaktlos.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

Mal ne kleine Frage bezüglich Masken... Ich habe eine Halbmaske mit Schutzstufe A2P2, die ich sowieso für extrem dreckige Arbeiten immer verwende. Das müsste doch mehr als genug sein oder?  Irgendwie schreibt da jeder was anderes.
Ich könnte da noch andere Vorfilter reinmachen, dann wäre es Klasse A2P3. Eine passende komplett abschließende Brille habe ich dazu selbstverständlich auch.


Dieses erlauben von selbstgemachten Masken ist sowieso total unsinnig. Das ist mehr so nach dem Motto: gibt im Moment nix, dann mach dir halt nen Schal um oder whatever.  Wenn ich bedenke das meine Maske alles komplett geruchlos macht, dann kommt da wohl nicht mehr viel durch. Selbst wenn man richtig übel kacken war, riecht die Luft einfach nach nix.  Genauso wenn man eine Spraydose oder Verdünnung benutzt. ...und sogar verbrannte Kupplung, der quasi härteste Geruch den es auf der Welt gibt, wird komplett rausgefiltert.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

Die einfachen Masken schützen nicht den Träger. sondern seine Umgebung. Tröpfcheninfektion als Stichwort. Ein Chirurg trägt im OP ja auch nicht die Maske um sich vor Deiner Wunde zu schützen, sondern um Deine Wunde vor seinen potentiellen Erregern zu schützen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die einfachen Masken schützen nicht den Träger. sondern seine Umgebung. Tröpfcheninfektion als Stichwort. Ein Chirurg trägt im OP ja auch nicht die Maske um sich vor Deiner Wunde zu schützen, sondern um Deine Wunde vor seinen potentiellen Erregern zu schützen.


Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Nur muss man dann auch durch etwas ausatmen, was dann auch wirklich filtert. Nen Schal oder selbstgemachte Maske aus einem Putzlappen bringt quasi nix. Da kann man ja so ohne Probleme durchniesen.

Ich habe bei mir im Haus noch eine Person, die erst grade aus der Chemo raus ist und sich auf keinen Fall anstecken darf, da es höchstwahrscheinlich tötlich enden könnte. Deswegen muss ich extra aufpassen, das ich mich nicht anstecke. Denn wenn man zusammen in einem Haus lebt, dann sind auf jeden Fall immer alle infiziert, sobald sich einer ansteckt. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## INU.ID (6. April 2020)

Es gibt solche Aktivkohlefilter, zb. für Dunstabzugshauben: Aktivkohlefilter | eBay

Ich denke wenn man sowas in seine Maske einarbeitet, dann hat man auch einen höheren Eigenschutz - bzw. Schutz allgemein. Aber selbst mit einfachem Stoff, gerade wenn mehrfach übereinander gelegt, hat man in beide Richtungen einen deutlich besseren Schutz, als ohne irgendwas. ^^


100% Schutz gibts wenn dann eh nur mit ABC-Equipment. Und selbst da bleibt das Risiko sich noch beim Ablegen der Ausrüstung zu infizieren...


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Nur muss man dann auch durch etwas ausatmen, was dann auch wirklich filtert. Nen Schal oder selbstgemachte Maske aus einem Putzlappen bringt quasi nix. Da kann man ja so ohne Probleme durchniesen.
> 
> Ich habe bei mir im Haus noch eine Person, die erst grade aus der Chemo raus ist und sich auf keinen Fall anstecken darf, da es höchstwahrscheinlich tötlich enden könnte. Deswegen muss ich extra aufpassen, das ich mich nicht anstecke. Denn wenn man zusammen in einem Haus lebt, dann sind auf jeden Fall immer alle infiziert, sobald sich einer ansteckt. Daher meine Frage.



Klar in dem Falle ist Eigenschutz umso wichtiger, aber auch die einfachsten Masken (selbst ein Schal) reduzieren halt die Reichweite der Tröpfchen wenn jemand niest oder hustet. Und gerade wegen solcher Fällen wie Deiner soll man die einfachen Masken auch nicht schlecht reden. Wenn sie jeder nutzt, reichen sie auch für den Schutz von den meisten Menschen, dann bleiben wenigstens genug richtige Masken für die Menschen übrig, die sie wirklich brauchen.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2020)

Waren eben wieder draußen, paar Bälle geworfen mit dem Hund usw und auf dem Rückweg mussten wir noch ein Paket abholen vom Samstag, weil das kam an, als wir draußen waren. Pakete nimmt bei uns ein Kiosk in der Nähe an (5 min Fußweg), wie dem auch sei, haben noch 3 Nogger Eis gekauft und uns unmittelbar neben dem Kiosk auf Treppen hingesetzt und haben unser Eis gegessen.
Plötzlich kommt eine Frau an, hält kein Abstand und meint: "Das ist ein Privatgrundstück, da lässt man die Leute schon sitzen bla bla bla (da hat ein Kind ein Wassereis Papier dort liegen lassen), wie die am nörgeln war, ich dachte bin im falschen Film, dass die sich so ankackt, weil wir 2 Minuten auf den Stufen dort saßen mit dem kleinen und dem großen Paket^^
Die Gemüter scheinen angespannt zu sein...



Jetzt erstmal gebratene China Nudeln machen mit Huhn Ei und Gemüse^^


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

@Duvar:
Hat dir dein Kind die Bildrechte eingeräumt? (§ 22 KunstUrhG)



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Nur muss man dann auch durch etwas ausatmen, was dann auch wirklich filtert. Nen Schal oder selbstgemachte Maske aus einem Putzlappen bringt quasi nix. Da kann man ja so ohne Probleme durchniesen.



Gebremst werden die aber trotzdem. Nicht ohne Grund gilt immer der Abstand von 1,5/2 m.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2020)

So wenig Medienkompetenz und das hier im Forum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> So wenig Medienkompetenz und das hier im Forum.


Ja, wir haben hier so unsere Spezialisten, der vermutlich auch auf diese Aussagen, danke Painkiller für das herrliche Bild, herein fallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (6. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die sind immer noch Mangelware, obwohl ab heute Pflicht!



Ja, und nächste Woche werden noch viele mehr benötigt wenn sie dann in den Öffis und den dann wieder öffnenden Märkten (ab 400m² ??) Plicht sind. 

Ich bekomme zum Glück Stoffmasken von meinem Arbeitgeber.

Bin mal gespant wie lange man das, angesichts des gigantischen, und mit Marktöffnungen immer weiter steigenden Bedarfs, aufrecht erhält bzw. erhalten kann.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @Duvar:
> Hat dir dein Kind die Bildrechte eingeräumt? (§ 22 KunstUrhG)
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht nur gebremst, es geht in erster Linie Tröpfchen und nicht um Aerosole.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @Duvar:
> Hat dir dein Kind die Bildrechte eingeräumt? (§ 22 KunstUrhG)


Das Kind war doch viel zu klein um zuzustimmen.

Ich fand das jetzt nicht so schlimm.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Kind war doch viel zu klein um zuzustimmen.



Dann ist aber erst recht keine Zustimmung erteilt.


----------



## keinnick (6. April 2020)

Dann gehen wir eben mal davon aus, dass beide Erziehungsberechtigten damit einverstanden waren. Damit wäre der Fall erledigt.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

New Yorker Tiger „Nadia“  mit Coronavirus infiziert – was heisst das fuer unsere Haustiere? - Aktuell / Nachrichten | SWR3

Es kann auch Haustiere betreffen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

Wobei der Tiger bei unter 2m Entfernung selbst die deutlich größere Gefahr ist, als eine mögliche Coronainfektion.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Tiger bei unter 2m Entfernung selbst die deutlich größere Gefahr ist, als eine mögliche Coronainfektion.



Versuch' mal, einem Tiger einen Mundschutz anzulegen ... 

Aber wieder ernsthaft. Es geht doch eher um den Nachweis des Prinzips: Das Virus ist offensichtlich auf Tiere (rück-) übertragbar.

Das erhöht die mögliche Zahl an Infizierten und "Infektoren", jedoch das grundsätzliche Risiko nur dann, wenn man über freilaufende Tiere spricht, da die anderen zusammen mit ihren Besitzern Abstand zu anderen Besitzern mit ihren Tieren halten können. Das wird dann sicherlich auch nicht besser oder schlechter eingehalten als der direkte Menschenkontakt.

Ob wirtschaftliche Schäden am Nutztierbestand zu befürchten sind, wäre die nächste Frage.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2020)

Das ist eher ein Problem, weil Tiere dem Erreger als Reservoir dienen und wir diesen Arschvirus dann womöglich nie ausrotten könnten.
Außerdem könnte er so auch unter den Haustieren wüten (was für Tierfreunde jetzt keine sooo tolle Nachricht ist).


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist eher ein Problem, weil Tiere dem Erreger als Reservoir dienen und wir diesen Arschvirus dann womöglich nie ausrotten könnten.
> Außerdem könnte er so auch unter den Haustieren wüten (was für Tierfreunde jetzt keine sooo tolle Nachricht ist).


Könnten wir schon. Shotguns und Feuer sind sehr effektiv.
Problem daran ist das niemand freiwillig seine Haustiere tötet. Vor Nutztieren können sich da die Personen, die damit arbeiten, problemlos schützen.

Dann kommen auch wieder die Tierschützer, die meinen das lieber alle Tiere überleben und dafür alle Menschen abkratzen sollten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> wollte nur mal ein bissel Wind hier rein bringen
> ...
> Was haltet ihr von selbstgemachten Masken ?
> sinnlos oder nützlich?!



Selbstgebastelte Masken aus Plastiktüten, Gummi oder anderen luftdichten Materialien sind sehr nütztlich, wenn sie verhindern, dass Leute wie du rassistische Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> @ruyven: Was die Auflagen angeht, das kommt wohl auf die Bundesländer und die Anzahl der Anträge an, die bearbeitet werden müssen. Hier in Berlin wird über ewige Wartezeiten und Bürokratie gestöhnt, in Brandenburg geht das wohl weitesgehend schnell und unkompliziert...



Ahja, die gute Berliner Bürokratie mal wieder... 
Wobei zumindest die Kredite ja von den Banken ausgegeben werden sollen und Rotkaeppchens Fahrradladen dürfte auch nicht in Berlin liegen.



> Was die sozialen Kontakte angeht... Filmeabende, Gespräche etc. aus der Ferne sind schlicht nicht das Gleiche wie gemeinsam. Da gehts nicht nur ums Vögeln, da gehts auch um die ganzen zwischenmenschlichen Kontakte im Alltag die fehlen.



Klar ist das nicht das Gleiche und ich kann auch verstehen, dass man die aktuelle Situation unangenehm findet. Aber einige propagieren nach zwei Wochen Ausgangsbeschränkung einen Lagerkoller, als wären sie ein halbes Jahr in Isolationshaft gewesen. Das hier ist ein Nerdforum, ich erwarte von wenigstens 50% der Mitglieder, dass sie einen Monat ohne direkte zwischenmenschliche Kontakte als normal erachten und nur deswegen nicht regelmäßíg praktizieren, weil die lebensnotwendige Versorgung einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 



> Zumindest hier in Berlin gilt leider das Credo, ohne triftigen Grund nicht aus dem Haus zu sollen. Nirgendswo wird dargelegt, was explizit erlaubt/verboten ist und welche sozialen Kontakte/Besuche explizit verboten sind...



Ich kenne die Berliner Ausarbeitung nicht, aber im Zweifelsfall würde ich einfach die Bundesregierungsempfehlungen einsetzen.




> Wieso wird dann das Aufhalten in der Öffentlichkeit ohne triftigen Grund mit 10-100€ und der Aufenthalt in fremden Wohnungen ebenfalls teuer geahndet, auch wenn ich alleine (!) oder maximal zu zweit unterwegs bin? Wie soll man überhaupt eigentlich zu zweit unterwegs sein können, wenn die eigene Familie, Lebenspartner, Kinder etc. explizit von den Kontaktbeschränkungen und der Grenze und Besuchsbeschränkungen ausgenommen sind und  gleichzeitig soziale Kontakte eigentlich verboten sind.



"Soziale Kontakte" sind nirgendwo explizit verboten, es wird halt nur geregelt mit wem man sich in der Öffentlichkeit blicken lassen darf. Typisch: Familie ODER ein nicht-Familienmitglied. Nach allem, was ich gehört habe, gilt das auch bis in fremde Wohnungen rein. Was unabhängig davon verboten ist: Partys, auch mit nur zwei Teilnehmern. Also die Musik nicht laut aufdrehen. (vergl. Tanzverbot & Co. Spaß haben kann man getrennt von sich-treffen verbieten. Wir sind schließlich in Deutschland.)



> Gleichzeitig liest man, dass das Verweilen in Parks mit entsprechendem Abstand aktuell wohl wieder ok ist, die Zufahrten zu Wäldern sind den ganzen Tag zugeparkt und soweit ich das beobachten kann, wird sich auch weiterhin noch fröhlich mit Kumpels getroffen, Ausflüge gemacht, Grillpartys im „engen“ Kreis veranstaltet und größere Familientreffen abgehalten...



Treffen mit Kumpel*s*, Grill*partys* und alles in *[insert beliebiges nicht-familiär]* Kreis sind afaik bundesweit verboten und als "Familie" zählt nur die Kernfamilie: Partner/Eltern/Kinder. Geschwister schon nicht mehr, von Großeltern wird schon aufgrund wegen der Gefährdungslage abgeraten.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer wird China für die vertuschte Epidemie im Land haftbar machen? Wer?



Irgendjemand, der in 1-5 Monaten kurz vor einer Wand steht und vermutlich kaum Handlungsspielraum hatte, als es darauf ankam...



> Meine Geschwister und ich wechseln uns mit der Versorgung unserer Eltern ab., weil wir alle längere Fahrten ab. Jetzt frug ich heute Poliziste, ob ich denn trotz des Verbotes, den Zweitwohnsitz zu besuchen, zu meinen Eltern darf, um ihnen Essen vor die Tür zu stellen. Die alten Leute sollen nicht einkaufen.
> 
> Tja, sagte die Gruppe Polizisten, dass ist Ermässungsspielraum.



Bullshit. Versorgung von Angehörigen (und anderen Säuge- und nicht-Säugetieren) gehören afaik bundesweit zu den Ausnahmen, für die ein Verlassen des Hauses ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zum Besuch hinfahren darf ich ja. Aber übernachten? Und die Karte der Betreuung kann man nur ziehen, wenn er eine Pflegestufe hätte. Hat er aber nicht.



Zu Übernachtungen gibt es afaik keine Regeln, aber als verantwortungsbewusster Verkehrsteilnehmer darfst du ja nicht in übermüdetem Zustand spät abends den langen Heimweg antreten, oder? Soll dir ein Polizist dann schriftlich geben, dass er dich für Einhaltung der STVO belangt.



> Wie sieht es mit Pendlern aus? Erstwohnsitz bei der Arbeit, Zweiwohnsitz bei der Beziehung. Darf man da übernachten? Der verstößt gegen das Verbot der Zweitwohnungsnutzung, insbesondere, wenn man über Landesgrenzen fährt, z.B. von Magdeburg nach Wolfsburg.



Erstwohnsitz bei der Arbeit wäre in der Tat kritisch. Das ist ja auch reichlich merkwürdig, wenn man gerade jetzt aus nicht-beruflichen Gründen seinen definierten Lebensmittelpunkt verlässt. Wären die Wohnungen (trotz möglicherweise schlechterer steuerlicher Bedingungen) korrekt angemeldet, nämlich als "Heimat" und "Zweitwohnung" bei der Arbeit, wäre es jedenfalls kein Problem: Nach Hause darf man und (mit entsprechendem Dokument vom Chef) zur Arbeit ebenfalls. Auch über Landesgrenzen. (Ob Sachsen dann am Zweit-/Arbeitswohnsitz frische Luft schnappen dürfen, weiß ich nicht )




seahawk schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur die Schwäche des Systems und warum wir ein Bürgergeld brauchen.



Wir haben im Moment ein de facto Bürgergeld: ALGII wird ausgegeben, ohne dass man sich Arbeitssuchend meldet (zumindest an Freiberufler. Aber das wird man ja leicht ) und Mieten werden fürs nächste halbe Jahr unabhängig von der Höhe übernommen. Einziges Ausschlusskriterium ist noch "eigenes Einkommen" (dann wird man sich das Amt auch nicht antun) und "erhebliches Vermögen" (dann hab ich auch kein Mitleid). Ansonsten gibt es für die nächsten Monate tatsächlich bedingungslose Grundsicherung.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sind Museen und Ausstellungen geschlossen?  Sie könnten ebenso mit Abstandsregelungen geöffnet haben. Gerne mit Fiebermessen am Eingang.



In Museen und Ausstellungen herrscht schon unter normalen Bedingungen weniger Abstand, als in Baumärkten. Was glaubst du, wie viele Sekunden deine Bedingungen eingehalten werden würden, wenn die jetzt aufmachen? Und das Personal kann es teilweise gar nicht vermeiden, den Leuten näher zu kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Nerdforum, ich erwarte von wenigstens 50% der Mitglieder, dass sie einen Monat ohne direkte zwischenmenschliche Kontakte als normal erachten und nur deswegen nicht regelmäßíg praktizieren, weil die lebensnotwendige Versorgung einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.



Ja da sind die Informatiker und Nerds im Vorteil.


----------



## INU.ID (6. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzoLPm08eww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber wieder ernsthaft. Es geht doch eher um den Nachweis des Prinzips: Das Virus ist offensichtlich auf Tiere (rück-) übertragbar.
> 
> Das erhöht die mögliche Zahl an Infizierten und "Infektoren", jedoch das grundsätzliche Risiko nur dann, wenn man über freilaufende Tiere spricht, da die anderen zusammen mit ihren Besitzern Abstand zu anderen Besitzern mit ihren Tieren halten können. Das wird dann sicherlich auch nicht besser oder schlechter eingehalten als der direkte Menschenkontakt.
> 
> Ob wirtschaftliche Schäden am Nutztierbestand zu befürchten sind, wäre die nächste Frage.


Das ist in der Tat interessant. Vor allem weil das auch so schnell geschieht.
Muß man genauer beobachten... nicht das man dadurch noch zusätzliche Probleme bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ein bekannter mit dem Motorrad unterwegs wurde zur Umkehr gezwungen und musste Strafe entrichten. Ich finde die Situation der undefinierten Rechtsauslegung nicht tragbar



Fahrten ohne trifftigen Grund sind verboten und da zählen Spritztouren definitiv dazu. Wenn er also keinen guten Grund nennen konnte, warum er auf dem Weg zu einem bestimmten B ist (und an den meisten guten Motorradrouten gibts das nicht, geschweige denn dass die Fahrer es kennen würden), hätte er halt bei seinem A bleiben müssen. Dabei geht es auch nicht nur um Infektions-, sondern einfach auch um Unfallschutz: Motorradfahrer sind nun einmal ziemlich weit vorne in der Liste derjenigen, die Krankenhauskapazitäten beanspruchen und das ist im Moment nicht mehr nur eine Finanzfrage, sondern auch eine über Leben und Tod anderer.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke, genau das meine ich. Es heißt doch, dass Sport erlaubt ist. Was anderes als Hochleistngssport ist denn Motorradfahren?



Sport ist nicht erlaubt. Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist es. Nun könnte man argumentieren, dass sich Motorräder definitiv bewegen, aber Untersuchungen zur Luftqualität an beliebten Routen verhageln den zweiten Teil des Arguments 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man zur Nordschleife?



Du bis schlecht informiert: Der Nürburgring ist zu. Die Ausrede zieht also nicht.



> Warum z.B. gilt in U-Bahnen nicht die Regel, nur eine Person pro Sitzreihe und jeweils eine Reihe Abstand. Und dann müssen zu den Stoßzeiten eben alle Bahnen fahren und andere, als Pendler haben von zu bestimmten Zeiten in Bahnen nichts zu suchen.



Wäre sinnvoll, aber da fehlt es auch komplett an Kontrollmöglichkeiten und -kapazitäten. Soweit ich es beobachte, fährt aber sowieso nur noch Bahn, wer unbedingt muss. Jedenfalls ist die Zahl der Autos im Berufsverkehr trotz geschlossener Innenstadt nicht gesunken.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber wir erleben es doch zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahrhundert. Billionen für Banken und Unternehmer gibt es, aber wen interessieren Kinder? Ich hoffe, dass es nach dieser Krise ein Besinnen gibt. Ich hoffe und lasse mir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen.



Kulturtipp für heute: The Who - Won't get fooled again

Die Umfragewerte derjenigen, die gerade zum zweiten Mal Leuten, die es am wenigsten notwendig haben, den Arsch vergolden, sind fleißig am Steigen. Das mag für dich als Humanist schwer vorstellbar sein, aber Deutsche sind offensichtlich mehrheitlich keine sympathischen Menschen.



> Dabei stehen im Harz nicht einmal an allen Straßen Schilder, dass man das Bundesland wechselt. Man sieht es am Belag, aber wer außer mir sieht das? Wie soll man also wissen, wo man gerade ist. Das regt mich zusammen mit der sich täglich ändernden Regulierung auf. Die Massnahmen sind ja weitestgehend sinnvoll und berechtigt, aber sie werden unzureichend vermitteltund treffen einzelne viel zu hart.



Afaik sind in keinem Bundesland Spaßfahrten erlaubt, also ist es auch vollkommen egal, ob du bei einer solchen Landesgrenzen überquerst oder nicht. Und eigentlich ändern sich die Regeln kaum. (Oder ich kriegs nicht mit, weil das gar nicht kommuniziert wird. Kann ich aber auch nichts für, wenn das Gesetzesblatt nicht zugestellt wird und das Rathaus geschlossen ist )




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 45 Familien besitzen soviel wie die unteren 50%, also wie die wirtschaftlich unteren 40 Millionen. Die Zahl ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil Ansprüche aus der gesetzlichen Rentenkasse nicht berücksichtigt sind.



Die Vermögenszahlen der Superreichen sind auch nur geschätzt, weil es ja keinen Pflicht mehr gibt, sein Eigentum in Deutschland anzugeben.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben: Hefe im Internet derzeit teurer als Silber



Wenn das so weiter geht muss man bald aufpassen, dass man kein mit Koks gestrecktes Backpulver erwischt...




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage bezüglich Masken... Ich habe eine Halbmaske mit Schutzstufe A2P2, die ich sowieso für extrem dreckige Arbeiten immer verwende. Das müsste doch mehr als genug sein oder?



Mit ausreichend feinem Filter und guter abdichtend ist das ein ziemlich guter Eigenschutz, ja. Viele Handwerkermasken taugen aber nicht als Fremdschutz, weil sie ein Ausatemventil ohne Filter haben.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Tiger bei unter 2m Entfernung selbst die deutlich größere Gefahr ist, als eine mögliche Coronainfektion.



Was bei mir die Frage aufkommen lässt: Wir hat der sich angesteckt? Klar können Pfleger unter bestimmten Bedingungen auch näher ran, aber das vermeidet man doch unter den jetzigen Bedingungen und in New York erst recht.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist eher ein Problem, weil Tiere dem Erreger als Reservoir dienen und wir diesen Arschvirus dann womöglich nie ausrotten könnten.
> Außerdem könnte er so auch unter den Haustieren wüten (was für Tierfreunde jetzt keine sooo tolle Nachricht ist).



Und nicht nur die Haustiere zum streicheln. Wenn der Virus nicht nur auf die Tiere übertragbar ist, sondern sich dort auch vermehren kann, dann haben wir noch eine böse weitere Eskalationsstufe vor uns: Nachgewiesen wurde er schon in mehreren Katzenartigen und in einzelnen Hunden. Erkranken können außerdem definitiv mehrere Fledermausarten, viele Primaten und vermutlich auch Schleikatzen und Schuppentiere. Ein Virus, dass so flexibel ist, dürfte auch vor _Bos_, _Sus_ und _Ovis_ nicht halt machen.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Einfach mal vor die Tür gehen und chillen


Ist in Berlin verboten.



Duvar schrieb:


> Die Gemüter scheinen angespannt zu sein...


Du... Ich sag nur so viel dazu: Wenn ich nochmal einkaufen gehe, dann in den kleinen Supermärkten/Discountern. Vorhin hat die Schlange im Kaufland durch den halben Markt gereicht... Du kannst dir vorstellen wie ich drauf war, wenn ich wegen der ganzen allgemeinen Situation eh gerade sehr leicht reizbar bin und die Kassiererin einen blöden Kommentar (geht das nicht vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger...) abgelassen hat, als ich meinen Kram entnervt hab aufs Band fallen lassen. 

Oder ich bestelle gleich nur noch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ahja, die gute Berliner Bürokratie mal wieder...


Bauanträge werden hier wohl auch nicht mehr oder nur noch SEHR stark verzögert bearbeitet. Stand vorhin in der Berliner Zeitung ein Artikel, wo die Aussage laut Amt wohl quasi war, dass sich die Antragsteller nochmal ab dem 19. melden sollen, vorher werden die Anträge unbeantwortet vernichtet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber einige propagieren nach zwei Wochen Ausgangsbeschränkung einen Lagerkoller, als wären sie ein halbes Jahr in Isolationshaft gewesen. Das hier ist ein Nerdforum, ich erwarte von wenigstens 50% der Mitglieder, dass sie einen Monat ohne direkte zwischenmenschliche Kontakte als normal erachten und nur deswegen nicht regelmäßíg praktizieren, weil die lebensnotwendige Versorgung einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


Das Problem ist, dass man nahezu garnichts mehr darf. Es ist ja nicht mal so dass nur die sozialen Kontakte unerwünscht sind, du darfst eigentlich nicht mal mehr wirklich vor die Tür. Praktisch jede nennenswerte Freizeitbeschäftigung im Freien ist verboten. Wie im letzten Beitrag schon gesagt: Ich bin eh nicht der Typ mit übermäßig großem Bedarf an sozialen Kontakten. Vorher war man froh, wenn man Zuhause war und einem keiner mehr auf den Keks geht, aktuell bin ich froh, wenn ich mal ohne schlechtes Gewissen vor die Tür darf. 

Auf Arbeit schlägt mir der zunehmende soziale/zwischenmenschliche Abstand zu Kollegen stark aufs Gemüt. Gleichzeitig wird Zuhause die Stimmung zwischen mir und meinen Eltern durch das erzwungene Aufeinanderhocken immer schlechter. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Soziale Kontakte" sind nirgendwo explizit verboten, es wird halt nur geregelt mit wem man sich in der Öffentlichkeit blicken lassen darf. Typisch: Familie ODER ein nicht-Familienmitglied. Nach allem, was ich gehört habe, gilt das auch bis in fremde Wohnungen rein


Und: Ohne triftigen Grund darfst du hier in Berlin offiziell nicht vor die Tür. Da gehts nicht darum mit wem man sich in der Öffentlichkeit blicken lassen darf, sondern ob man überhaupt vor die Tür darf. Ich darf mich genaugenommen nicht mal ins Auto setzen und nen Ausflug machen oder rumcruisen, um mal den Kopf etwas freizubekommen. Außer ich lüge den Beamten offensichtlich ins Gesicht und behaupte, ich suche Klopapier oder bin auf dem Weg zum joggen - ist halt nur nicht meine Art, den Beamten ins Gesicht zu lügen.

In logischer Konsequenz heißt triftiger Grund ebenfalls nicht, dass man sich nur mit einem Kumpel treffen darf. Sondern garnicht. Die ganzen Regeln sind zumindest hier in Berlin völlig behämmert ausgearbeitet und formuliert worden. 

Jemand der keinen Bock drauf hat durch diese unklaren Regeln und dem dementsprechend unklarem rechtlichen Rahmen auf den Ermessensspielraum der kontrollierenden Beamten angewiesen zu sein und sich im Zweifelsfall sogar zum Straftäter zu machen ist verdammt, mit einem Hauch an Ausnahmen (= alleine Sport zu machen oder mit dem Hund Gassi zu gehen...) seine gesamte Freiheit in den eigenen vier Wänden zu vergammeln. 

Die derzeitigen Umstände mögen, wenn man ein Haus oder eine Wohnung mit Garten vorzugsweise auf dem Land, einen Kleingarten oder notfalls auch zumindest ne Wohnung mit Balkon hat durchaus erträglich sein, alle anderen sind aber in meinen Augen zu einer Art "offener Vollzug light" verdammt. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Treffen mit Kumpel*s [...]*sind afaik bundesweit verboten


Siehst du... Am Ende sind damit effektiv alle Kontakte außerhalb des engsten Familienkreises verboten. 
Und ich weiß ja nicht, aber langsam entsteht auch bei mir zu Hause ein angespanntes Umfeld, weil man sich permanent auf den Zeiger geht.

Wie weiter oben geschrieben: Zuhause ist man angepisst, in der Öffentlichkeit ist man aufgrund der ganzen Maßnahmen genervt-angepisst und auf Arbeit ist Atmosphäre auch nicht wirklich erheiternd, auch wenn ich froh bin, überhaupt noch ne Arbeit und dadurch vorallem überhaupt irgendeine Beschäftigung zu haben.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (6. April 2020)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, und nächste Woche werden noch viele mehr benötigt wenn sie dann in den Öffis und den dann wieder öffnenden Märkten (ab 400m² ??) Plicht sind.
> Ich bekomme zum Glück Stoffmasken von meinem Arbeitgeber.
> Bin mal gespant wie lange man das, angesichts des gigantischen, und mit Marktöffnungen immer weiter steigenden Bedarfs, aufrecht erhält bzw. erhalten kann.



Keine Ahnung wie genau die das machen. Der Handel hat wohl eigene Einkäufer dafür.
Außerdem fliegt die AUA schon seit einiger Zeit, mehrmals pro Woche, tonnenweise med. Zeugs direkt aus Asien ein.
Zumindest Rewe verlangt nun Geld für die Masken. 1€ pro Stück, angeblich auch als 3er Pack um 3€ erwerbbar.

Masken habe ich selbst z.Z. genug - ebenso Möglichkeiten zum Desinfizieren und Wiederverwenden.
Sollte zum Überbrücken reichen, bis meine bestellten Masken eintreffen (Lieferdatum 2-4 Wochen).


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Kann Boris Johnson vom Krankenbett aus weiter regieren?

Boris Johnson ist wohl auf die Intensivstation verlegt worden.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. April 2020)

Na nicht das der Boris jetzt die aufblühenden Früchte seines hart erkämpften britischen Brexit Empires gar nicht mehr erlebt, weil in seinem Fall das Karma einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht:



> *21:20 Uhr:* Der Zustand des mit dem Coronavirus  infizierten britischen Premierministers Boris Johnson hat sich  verschlechtert. Er sei auf eine Intensivstation gebracht worden,  bestätigte eine Regierungssprecherin am Montagabend der Deutschen  Pesse-Agentur in London.
> 
> Coronakrise im Live-Ticker: Boris Johnson auf Intensivstation verlegt | WEB.DE



Und in Berlin klagt jetzt eine Katholische Gemeinde, weil sie wegen Corona keine Gottesdienste abhalten darf, Begründung, in Supermarkt, wo teils weniger Abstand herrsche, dürften die Leute ja auch.

Wusste noch gar nicht das die Leute auch anfangen zu verhungern wenn sie mal 4 Wochen nicht in einem Gotteshaus zu Gott beten gehen können, aber sehr wohl wenn sie nicht regelmäßig ihren Kühlschrank auffüllen können, wofür sie nunmal in der Regel in einen Supermarkt gehen müssen.
Auch wenn es da bzgl. der Abstände durchaus noch Verbesserungspotenzial geben täte, z.B. durch Einbahngänge mit Bewegung in nur eine Richtung.

Klage gegen Corona-Regeln: Gemeinde gegen Gottesdienstverbot | tagesschau.de


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und in Berlin klagt jetzt eine Katholische Gemeinde, weil sie wegen Corona keine Gottesdienste abhalten darf, Begründung, in Supermarkt, wo teils weniger Abstand herrsche, dürften die Leute ja auch.


Hallo! Man muss ja schließlich die Leute auf Linie halten, damit weiter Geld fließt und kleine Kinder in die "Gotteshäuser" kommen.  Nicht das noch jemand auf die Idee kommt und austritt! So viel extra Geld jeden Monat und so wenig Verpflichtungen! Das geht gar nicht!


----------



## iGameKudan (6. April 2020)

Zugegeben, dass man selbst religiöse Zusammenkünfte effektiv verboten hat lässt in mir ein gewisses Gefühl aufkommen, dass man es ernst meint. 
Normalerweise zieht man ja vor jeglichen religiösen Einschränkungen den Schwanz ein...


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2020)

Das passiert mit Leuten, die den Virus verharmlosen oder leugnen:
Coronavirus: Britischer Premier Johnson auf Intensivstation  | tagesschau.de


Demnächst sollen Risikogruppen wie Ärzte einen neuen Impfstoff testen, der auf einem alten Tuberkuloseimpfstoff basiert.
Tuberkulose-Impfstoff soll Ärzte und Pfleger vor Corona schützen | FAZ
Immunschub gegen das Coronavirus | Max-Planck-Gesellschaft
Bacillus Calmette-Guerin – Wikipedia



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fahrten ohne trifftigen Grund sind verboten und da zählen Spritztouren definitiv dazu. Wenn er also keinen guten Grund nennen konnte, warum er auf dem Weg zu einem bestimmten B ist (und an den meisten guten Motorradrouten gibts das nicht, geschweige denn dass die Fahrer es kennen würden), hätte er halt bei seinem A bleiben müssen. Dabei geht es auch nicht nur um Infektions-, sondern einfach auch um Unfallschutz: Motorradfahrer sind nun einmal ziemlich weit vorne in der Liste derjenigen, die Krankenhauskapazitäten beanspruchen und das ist im Moment nicht mehr nur eine Finanzfrage, sondern auch eine über Leben und Tod anderer.



Trotzdem gab es heute eine Reihe von Motorradunfällen. Auch tödliche.


----------



## Poulton (6. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Demnächst sollen Risikogruppen wie Ärzte einen neuen Impfstoff testen, der auf einem alten Tuberkuloseimpfstoff basiert.


Wer der hier Anwesenden wurde eigentlich nicht gegen TBC geimpft?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja da sind die Informatiker und Nerds im Vorteil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder auch nicht:  Corona: Regierung ermoeglicht waehrend Krise 12-Stunden-Arbeitstage


> Längere Arbeitszeiten sollen unter anderem für [...].  Die Verordnung nennt aber unter anderem auch die [...] oder das Daten- und Netzwerkmanagement. Diese  Arbeitnehmer dürfen auch an Sonn- und Feiertagen beschäftigt werden.






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und in Berlin klagt jetzt eine Katholische Gemeinde, weil sie wegen  Corona keine Gottesdienste abhalten darf, Begründung, in Supermarkt, wo  teils weniger Abstand herrsche, dürften die Leute ja auch.


Erinnert mich an einen Weihbischof der vor kurzem rumgesülzt hat, dass Leute die fest im Glauben sind, ja vor Corona und  allen biblischen Plagen gefeit sind.


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

Für mich macht das Programm der MHH Hannover auch sehr viel Sinn, um zumindestens kurzfristig das Medizinische- und Pflege-Personal imun zu bekommen, mal sehen wie es sich anlässt.
Heilmittel in Sicht: Wie Corona behandelt werden koennte - FAZ Podcast fuer Deutschland


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2020)

Maskenverkauf wurde in der Türkei soeben verboten. Die gibt es jetzt überall umsonst zB in Supermärkten usw + man wird per Post mit Masken versorgt werden + man will in Istanbul 2 neue "Seuchenkrankenhäuser" a 1000 Betten aus dem Boden stampfen.
Plus es werden jede Menge Sachen beschlagnahmt und das Geld später bezahlt wie zB...
Hier online Übersetzer^^


1. In jeder Provinz und jedem Distrikt wird die Tekalif-i Milliye-Kommission eingerichtet. (die Regeln dann zB wer Hilfe braucht, Versorgung mit Medis/Essen etc pp für Leute die nicht raus können/dürfen)
2. Jedes Haus bereitet eine Wäscheschicht, ein Paar Socken und Sandalen vor und liefert sie an seine Kommission.
3. 40 Prozent der gewebten Produkte in den Händen der Öffentlichkeit und des Händlers werden beschlagnahmt.
4. 40 Prozent der Lebensmittel werden beschlagnahmt, um später bezahlt zu werden.
5. Alle Schmiede, Gießereien, Zimmerleute und Industriefabriken im Land werden für die Bedürfnisse der Armee arbeiten.
6. Fahrzeuge der Öffentlichkeit werden jeden Monat 100 Kilometer Transportmittel für die Armee transportieren.
7. Alle nicht beanspruchten Waren werden beschlagnahmt.
8. Alle Munition und Waffen, die dem Volk zur Verfügung stehen, werden innerhalb von 3 Tagen an die Armee geliefert.
9. 40 Prozent der Kraftstoff- und Maschinenersatzteile werden beschlagnahmt.
10. 20 Prozent aller Fracht- und Passagiertiere werden beschlagnahmt. "


Da scheint es jetzt richtig abzugehen, viele viele (Fußballer/Stars usw) machen Spendenaktionen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2020)

Hoffen wir mal, dass dieser Wahn nicht auch bei uns kommt.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2020)

Man versucht nun alles, damit der Staat nicht untergeht, weil es wird noch richtig bitter werden.
Der zieht jetzt langsam alle Register.
Jeder muss da quasi seinen Beitrag dazu beitragen, auch mit seinem Hab und Gut.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. April 2020)

An die Armee? Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt.


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2020)

Gut möglich das die Menschen dort durchdrehen und es zu heftigen Eskalationen führt.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Maskenverkauf wurde in der Türkei soeben verboten. Die gibt es jetzt überall umsonst zB in Supermärkten usw + man wird per Post mit Masken versorgt werden + man will in Istanbul 2 neue "Seuchenkrankenhäuser" a 1000 Betten aus dem Boden stampfen.
> Plus es werden jede Menge Sachen beschlagnahmt und das Geld später bezahlt wie zB...
> Hier online Übersetzer^^
> 
> ...



Ja wo ist den das Geld des türkischen Staats, das man schon so fleißig beschlagnahmen muss, Zahlungen nicht geleißtet werden, ein extra Spendenkonto aufmacht und die Bürger auffordert fleißig Geld zu spenden. Dachte Großkalif Erdolf hats so prozze-dicke...
Ach stimmt ja, man musste ja Bauunternehmer retten, unsinnige Großprojekte finanzieren, Erdolfs Familienkasse musste auch noch aufgebessert werden und Krieg in Syrien spielen und Islamisten unterstützen ist auch ein teures Hobby vom Erdolf.
Tja, das Geld fehlt halt jetzt in Coronazeiten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da scheint es jetzt richtig abzugehen.


Was hat der denn vor?


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was hat der denn vor?



Sich zu retten, ist genauso wie bei Putin, beide sind dazu verdammt auf grund ihrer Korruption und massiven Bereicherung ihres eigenen Clans, praktisch bis an ihr Ende zu regieren, andernfalls ist Knast oder Tod angesagt, wenn Jemand anderes an die Macht kommt und das mal aufgearbeitet wird. Bei beiden geht man eher von hoher Milliarden Bereicherung aus.
Da kommt so eine Corona Krise, die man nicht "im Griff" hat und die auch mit Fake News und mit authoritären Gebaren und Reden nicht verschwindet, denkbar ungelegen, weil es halt den ganzen Filz sehr offentsichtlich macht, da nichts da ist, um die Krise mit den Mitteln zu bekämpfen, wie das seriöse Staaten machen oder wie es gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2020)

Hier nochmal eines schöne Seite, passend zum Forum. Da sollte mitmachen, wer eine gute Idee hat

_In 48  Stunden wurden während des #WirVsVirus Hackathons 1.500 Lösungen  entwickelt. Jetzt gilt: die Lösungen müssen umgesetzt werden! Das  #WirVsVirus Umsetzungsprogramm unterstützt Euch dabei!_
_Wir wollen die besten und wichtigsten Lösungen zusammenbringen und Euch die Unterstützung bieten, die Ihr braucht!_
WirVsVirus - Der Hackathon der Bundesregierung - Corona / Covid-19


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gut möglich das die Menschen dort durchdrehen und es zu heftigen Eskalationen führt.



Zufällig in den Teilen des Landes, in denen viele Kurden leben?


----------



## iGameKudan (7. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht:  Corona: Regierung ermoeglicht waehrend Krise 12-Stunden-Arbeitstage


Au Backe... 12 Stunden-Arbeitstage und dann nur 9 Stunden Ruhezeit. Das klingt ja fast nach Arbeitslager und Sklavenhaltung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer der hier Anwesenden wurde eigentlich nicht gegen TBC geimpft?



Die Tuberkulose-Schutzimpfung (BCG) wird schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland verabreicht, weil die Krankheit hier ausgerottet ist. 


			
				https://www.rki.de/SharedDocs/FAQ/Impfen/Tuberkulose/FAQ01.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Tuberkulose-Impfung in Deutschland? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, wenn die Impfung für einen Auslandsaufenthalt gefordert wird?*
> 
> Die BCG-Impfung gegen Tuberkulose wird von der Ständigen Impfkommission (STIKO) am Robert Koch-Institut seit 1998 nicht mehr empfohlen. Gründe: günstige epidemiologische Situation in Deutschland mit geringem Infektionsrisiko in der Bevölkerung, eine Schutzeffektivität von 50-80% in Abhängigkeit von Alter und der Art der Erkrankung, sowie nicht selten unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen (attenuierter Lebendimpfstoff). Dies entspricht den Empfehlungen der WHO, die vorgeschlagen hat, in Populationen, deren Infektionsrisiko für Tuberkulose unter 0,1% liegt, keine generelle BCG-Impfung durchzuführen. Ein Impfstoff ist in Deutschland nicht mehr für diese Indikation zugelassen; international ist Impfstoff verfügbar. Aufgrund unterschiedlicher epidemiologischer Gegebenheiten ist diese Situation in anderen Staaten anders zu bewerten und so fordern eine Reihe von Ländern bei Langzeitaufenthalten z.B. in Schulen oder Universitäten diese Impfung. Da die Impfung in Deutschland nicht empfohlen ist, besteht in der Mehrzahl der Bundesländer auch kein Versorgungsanspruch nach Auftreten eines Impfschadens, wenn in Deutschland geimpft wird. Detaillierte Fragen zu dieser Problematik sollten mit einem Arzt besprochen werden.


RKI  -  Navigation - Tuberkulose-Impfung in Deutschland? Welche Moeglichkeiten gibt es, wenn die Impfung fuer einen Auslandsaufenthalt gefordert wird?



Duvar schrieb:


> Gut möglich das die Menschen dort durchdrehen und es zu heftigen Eskalationen führt.



Eher um mal wieder einen gefakten Putschversuch zu machen, mit dem man hinterher eine Diktatur aufbauen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ...
> 5. Alle Schmiede, Gießereien, Zimmerleute und Industriefabriken im Land werden für die Bedürfnisse der Armee arbeiten.
> ...
> 8. Alle Munition und Waffen, die dem Volk zur Verfügung stehen, werden innerhalb von 3 Tagen an die Armee geliefert.
> 9. 40 Prozent der Kraftstoff- und Maschinenersatzteile werden beschlagnahmt.



WTF?? Das ist keine Seuchenbekämpfung, dass ist Mobilmachung für den totalen Krieg.



> 10. 20 Prozent aller Fracht- und Passagiertiere werden beschlagnahmt.



Auf dem technischen Niveau von 39 




Duvar schrieb:


> Gut möglich das die Menschen dort durchdrehen und es zu heftigen Eskalationen führt.



Also einer dreht schon mal definitiv durch: Erdogan.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was hat der denn vor?



Ich hätte ja "Machtergreifung" gesagt, aber die hat er schon 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier nochmal eines schöne Seite, passend zum Forum. Da sollte mitmachen, wer eine gute Idee hat
> 
> _In 48  Stunden wurden während des #WirVsVirus Hackathons 1.500 Lösungen  entwickelt. Jetzt gilt: die Lösungen müssen umgesetzt werden! Das  #WirVsVirus Umsetzungsprogramm unterstützt Euch dabei!_
> _Wir wollen die besten und wichtigsten Lösungen zusammenbringen und Euch die Unterstützung bieten, die Ihr braucht!_
> WirVsVirus - Der Hackathon der Bundesregierung - Corona / Covid-19



Bin ich blind, oder wird da keine einzige der 1500 "Lösungen" gezeigt?


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

USA: Mehr als 10.000 Virus-Tote_19:51 Uhr_
Die Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten in den USA beträgt nach Angaben der Johns Hopkins Universität inzwischen mehr als 10.300. Bislang wurden demnach rund 347.000 Infektionen in den USA bestätigt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2020)

Sind fast 11.000 mittlerweile.
Das könnte noch sehr böse für die USA enden, schlimmer als in Italien oder Spanien.


----------



## Slezer (7. April 2020)

Das Gesundheitssystem ist dort auch schlechter...


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Tuberkulose-Schutzimpfung (BCG) wird schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland verabreicht, weil die Krankheit hier ausgerottet ist.


Man sollte schon lesen was man kopiert. Denn die Krankheit ist, wie es auch bei dir im Text steht, nicht ausgerottet sondern es besteht nur ein relativ geringes Infektionsrisiko.
RKI  -  Tuberkulose - Berichte zur Epidemiologie der Tuberkulose in Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

Keine schöne Entwicklung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: SPON


----------



## Don-71 (7. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sind fast 11.000 mittlerweile.
> Das könnte noch sehr böse für die USA enden, schlimmer als in Italien oder Spanien.



Wahrscheinlich wird es das, Blondie treibt wieder eine Sau nach der anderen durchs Dorf und macht es nur immer schneller. Es riecht nach Verzweiflung bei ihm.
Corona: Trump setzt weiter auf Malaria-Medikament


----------



## fipS09 (7. April 2020)

Hat hier noch keiner Adrenochrom oder Q-Anon erwähnt? Verwundert mich, wenn ich hier manche Newsthreads lese.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Corona-Arzt aus New York: "Wir sind Versuchskaninchen" - DER SPIEGEL

Corona-Krise: US-Krankenhaeuser im Existenzkampf | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Das Geschaeft mit den Schnelltests | tagesschau.de
Von Abbott bis Roche : Der Wettlauf der Corona-Tester  | tagesschau.de


----------



## Amigo (7. April 2020)

Schweinerei: YouTube

Kommt alle am Samstag nach Berlin! Wir hoffen auf Sonnenschein! 
Scheiß Zensur!


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Es kann keiner nach Berlin kommen. Es gibt Ausgangsbeschränkungen. 
Dazu muss man nicht alles glauben, was irgendjemand auf YouTube an Fake verbreitet. 

Insbesondere scheint Rubikon auch selbst noch so eine Fakenews-Seite zu sein.

Bei WA sieht es nicht besser aus:
Corona-Falschmeldungen: Whatsapp schraenkt Weiterleitung ein | tagesschau.de
Wobei ich bei solchen Messengern das mehrfache Weiterleiten komplett deaktivieren würde. Dafür gibt es außer bei der Verbreitung von FakeNews und SPAM keinen sinnvollen Nutzen.


----------



## muadib (7. April 2020)

Vorzüge einer Zombieapokalypse gegenüber Corona.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Vorteile eines Stromausfalls im Vergleich zu Corona:
Endlich keine Fakenews mehr im Netz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Scheiß Zensur!


Youtube kann löschen, was sie wollen, was hat das mit Zensur zu tun. Worum  geht es?  
Kannst Du das nicht in einer Zeile zusammenfassen. Was wurde gelöscht? Das übliche 
rechtsextreme Schundvideo oder geht es um etwas ernstes?

Zensur ist eine staatliche Zensur. Wann versteht ihr das endlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vorteile eines Stromausfalls im Vergleich zu Corona:
> Endlich keine Fakenews mehr im Netz.



Kannst du bei dir selbst simulieren, einfach das Modem vom Strom trennen. Dann müssen wir derartigen Käse auch hier nicht mehr lesen. Wenn du es nicht aushälst, dass im Internet auch Falschinformationen zu finden sind, dann unterlasse doch einfach die Nutzung dessen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Wem die Corona-Maßnahmen nicht passen kann auch gerne vor den Verwaltungsgerichten klagen. 
Da die aber schon die letzten Jahre überlastet waren, sollte man nicht vor 3-4 Jahren nach Klageerhebung mit einer Verhandlung rechnen.


----------



## fipS09 (7. April 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Kommt alle am Samstag nach Berlin! Wir hoffen auf Sonnenschein!



Klingt nach einer guten Idee.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Kommt alle am Samstag nach Berlin! Wir hoffen auf Sonnenschein!


Und was soll ich da?

Hier scheint auch die Sonne.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kannst du bei dir selbst simulieren, einfach das Modem vom Strom trennen. Dann müssen wir derartigen Käse auch hier nicht mehr lesen. Wenn du es nicht aushälst, dass im Internet auch Falschinformationen zu finden sind, dann unterlasse doch einfach die Nutzung dessen.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "es finden sich falsche Information im Netz" und diese werden massenhaft an Millionen Leute aktiv verteilt oder in seriösen Foren gepostet.

Simulieren kann ich das mangels Modem auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vorteile eines Stromausfalls im Vergleich zu Corona:
> Endlich keine Fakenews mehr im Netz.


Ja, es ist eine Pest. Wir verstehen und ignorieren den Mist, wenn ich mit meinen Nachhilfekindern im Alter von 14-24 darüber rede, ist es immer wider verwunderlich, was sie alles nicht erkennen, was sie für bare Münze nehmen usw. 

Ja, das Internet wird zu reinstren Verblödungsmaschinerie und es ist in der Tat demokratiezerstörend. Wir sollten wie bei Lebensmitteln ein Zertifikat einführen, z.B. "wissenschaftlioch getestet" und dann bekommen Betreiber oder einzelne Seiten dieses Gütesiegel für stimige Informationen. Kann man auch gerne eine Ampel nehmen mit grün, gelb, rot. Und dann können Kinder sehen, was sie da lesen. Wäre besser als löschen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "es finden sich falsche Information im Netz" und diese werden massenhaft an Millionen Leute aktiv verteilt oder in seriösen Foren gepostet.



Niemand muss das lesen oder beachten, ist wie bei Spam, einfach löschen. Ich lese aber in deinem Beitrag oben zwischen den Zeilen, dass es dich mal wieder stört, dass eben im Internet unkontrolliert kommuniziert werden kann.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kann man auch gerne eine Ampel nehmen mit grün, gelb, rot. Und dann können Kinder sehen, was sie da lesen. Wäre besser als löschen.


Mal gespannt ob dann z.B. kopp-online auch die rote Ampel auf deren Seite einbindet, ich glaube kaum.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Niemand muss das lesen oder beachten, ist wie bei Spam, einfach löschen.



Wenn das die Moderation mal machen würde, wenn man den SPAM als SPAM meldet.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mal gespannt ob dann z.B. kopp-online auch die rote Ampel auf deren Seite einbindet, ich glaube kaum.



Man muss das ja nicht in die Seite einbinden. Das geht auch als Browsererweiterung. Browsererweiterung: Mehr Transparenz bei Nachrichten | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn das die Moderation mal machen würde, wenn man den SPAM als SPAM meldet.
> 
> Man muss das ja nicht in die Seite einbinden. Das geht auch als Browsererweiterung.



Die Moderation löscht hier im Forum entsprechende Posts, habe schon viele gemeldet, die dann gelöscht wurden.

Zur Erweiterung: Ich glaube kaum, dass die sich großartig auf den PCs der Kinder befinden wird, es gibt u.a. schon Filterprogramme gegen Gewaltseiten, wird auch kaum genutzt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Medienbildung geht da halt vor. Und da hilft schon ein guter Geschichtsunterricht, der eben zeigt, wie gefährlich rechte Ideologien sind.

Allerdings kann eine Warnung durchaus auch helfen, dass man da anschließend genauer hinschaut, wer hinter einer Seite oder einem Youtube-Kanal steckt.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Auf Facebook sind auch ganz viele "Hobbyforscher" unterwegs. Sie meinen sie wären besonders skeptisch, aber ihre tollen Verschwörungsvideos die sie auf YouTube finden, halten sie ganz unkritisch für bare Münze.
Mit solchen Menschen diskutiere ich auch gar nicht mehr.
Und zu Fake-News: ich bin für harte Strafen für diejenigen, welche *bewußt* Falschmeldungen verbreiten. Und sich in Krisenzeiten Unsicherheiten anderer zu Nutze machen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. April 2020)

REWE Österreich verkauft ab heute die Schutzmasken zum Selbskostenpreis (=1€ pro Stück) im 3er Pack.
Hab mir vorhin eine Packung gekauft. Hergestellt wurden die Masken übrigens schon in Österreich, genauer in Wien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Wobei da wieder die Frage ist, wie viele da dann hamstern und anschließend auf Ebay versteigern.

Dabei muss man aber beachten, dass die Herstelleradresse nur den Geschäftssitz angibt und nicht, wo tatsächlich produziert wird.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und zu Fake-News: ich bin für harte Strafen für diejenigen, welche *bewußt* Falschmeldungen verbreiten. Und sich in Krisenzeiten Unsicherheiten anderer zu Nutze machen.



Wobei ich da eher auf das "in Umlauf/Verkehr bringen" zielen würde. 
Denn "verbreiten" liegt auch beim Teilen schon vor.

Siehe andere Delikte:
Gewaltvideos im Netz: Was strafrechtlich erlaubt ist | Deutschland | DW | 02.08.2019
Verbotene Inhalte bei WhatsApp: Verbreiten und Teilen kann strafbar sein


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich da eher auf das "in Umlauf/Verkehr bringen" zielen würde.
> Denn "verbreiten" liegt auch beim Teilen schon vor.


Ja ich meine das "ins Netz stellen".


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei solchen Messengern das mehrfache Weiterleiten komplett deaktivieren würde. Dafür gibt es außer bei der Verbreitung von FakeNews und SPAM keinen sinnvollen Nutzen.


Ehm doch. Zum Beispiel das Weiterleiten von legendären Videos wie der 2 Car Nutshot von Nasty the Horse. Sowas ist wichtiges Kulturgut. 

Ich bekomme jeden Tag lustige Videos und Bilder und schicke die auch munter weiter, wenn die gut sind.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bekomme jeden Tag lustige Videos und Bilder und schicke die auch munter weiter, wenn die gut sind.


Ja und? Ich auch. Dennoch sollte man immer prüfen bevor man was weiter schickt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und? Ich auch. Dennoch sollte man immer prüfen bevor man was weiter schickt.


Aber wenn einem doch Unheil droht, wenn man das nicht weiter leitet, dann muss man doch. Die Betreiber der Nachrichten wollen doch wissen, wer wen kennt und wem er die Sachen weiterleitet. Darum geht es doch, soziale Netzwerke ergründen. Das ist doch total wichtig. Ähh, ja,, für wen ist es eigentlich total wichtig.

Die Corona-Apps, die es gibt halte ich zum Teil für gut, zum anderen akzeptiere ich, dass Leben ein Risiko darstellt und wir am Ende alle sterben. Aber meine Freiheit will ich behalten.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Schweinerei: YouTube
> 
> Kommt alle am Samstag nach Berlin! Wir hoffen auf Sonnenschein!
> Scheiß Zensur!



Warum sollte ich mir ein Video von Klimwandelleugner anschauen?


----------



## Taskmaster (7. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ... das Weiterleiten von legendären Videos wie der 2 Car Nutshot von Nasty the Horse. Sowas ist wichtiges Kulturgut.



Du hast mir soeben 1:12 min meines Lebens gestohlen. Also wirklich...


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Aktuell sieht es nicht nach Exit aus.
In Berlin wird die Messe als Krankenhaus umgebaut. 
Neue Corona-Klinik in der Messe Berlin wird naechste Woche gebaut  | rbb24

Eventuell fällt dann im September auch die IFA aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und? Ich auch. Dennoch sollte man immer prüfen bevor man was weiter schickt.


Wer schickt denn etwas ungelesen weiter? 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du hast mir soeben 1:12 min meines Lebens gestohlen. Also wirklich...


Hey das würde ich sogar unter Allgemeinbildung verstehen.  Solche Videos muss man kennen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Zwischen lesen und verstehen+einordnen, besteht da auch oft noch eine Differenz.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2020)

Nach Flüchtlings- sowie Alten- und Pflegeheimen: Corona-Fall in Thueringer Gefaengnis - Tests in JVA Untermassfeld | MDR.DE
Das kann noch interessant werden, vorallem wenn es die Gefängnisse mit geriatrischen Abteilungen trifft.


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2020)

Wann wird denn entschieden wie es nach dem 19.04. weiter geht?
Ich meine ich hätte mal was von 14.04. vernommen.

Also wenn die das noch bis max April machen, von mir aus. Danach muss aber der Alltag allmählich zurück kommen.
So kann das nicht weiter gehen. 
Leute der Sommer steht vor der Tür. Vorallem das lange Osterwochenende steht vor der Tür. Lange halt ich es zuhause nicht mehr aus.
Gott sei Dank darf ich noch arbeiten gehen.^^


----------



## seahawk (7. April 2020)

Osterdienstag soll es Entscheidungen geben. Und nein, Normalität wird dann nicht zurückkehren.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2020)

Da sind die Bundesländer in gewisser Weise im Vorteil, wo es einen hohen Anteil an Kleingärten und Datschen gibt. (Der Rote Baron hatte vor kurzem die Thüringer auch dazu aufgerufen in eben diese zu gehen, sofern vorhanden.)


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2020)

Spenden sind bedenkenlos möglich: Sars-CoV-2 ist nur im Blut schwer Erkrankter - n-tv.de


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wann wird denn entschieden wie es nach dem 19.04. weiter geht?
> Ich meine ich hätte mal was von 14.04. vernommen.



Dann wird vielleicht entschieden. Aber wenn man sich die aktuellen Zahlen anschaut, wird es sicher eher eine Verschärfung als eine Lockerung geben.
Zahlen des RKI: Noch keine Entspannung | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann wird vielleicht entschieden. Aber wenn man sich die aktuellen Zahlen anschaut, wird es sicher eher eine Verschärfung als eine Lockerung geben.


  Er berechnet die Letalität mit Toten durch Gesamtinfizierten und verschweigt, dass es weniger Neuinfektionen gibt, als Menschen gesunden


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Diese Aussage ist aber falsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
Neuinfektionen liegen zwischen 4000 und 7000 am Tag, Genesene zwischen 2000 und 4000 am Tag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist aber falsch..



Abwarten, heute morgen kam der Sprung um 7581 Genesene von 28500 gestern auf 36081. Aber ja, ein Tag ist zu wenig zur Beurteilung, aber es sieht gut aus.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Liegt aber eher an einer Datenverzögerung. Denn für gestern sind im Graphen 0 eingetragen. Wenn du also deine Zahl auf zwei Tage aufteilst, kommst du auf 3790 pro Tag und das passt dann wieder in die Statistik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt aber eher an einer Datenverzögerung. Denn für gestern sind im Graphen 0 eingetragen. Wenn du also deine Zahl auf zwei Tage aufteilst, kommst du auf 3790 pro Tag und das passt dann wieder in die Statistik.


Gutes Argument, Aber als letzte Neuinfektionsrate sehe ich 3,300
Aber ja, da war ich vielleicht zu euphorisch ob der Zahlen. Einen Tag
warten mag helfen. Danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ArcGIS Dashboards


----------



## Redrudi (7. April 2020)

Den Präsident des Robert Koch-Instituts als Trottel zu bezeichnen ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Ich nehme die Hopkins Zahlen auf den Tagesschau-Karten. Bild mit dem Graphen war in meinem Post doch drin.
Die interaktiven Graphen kann  man auch anklicken um die einzelnen Datenpunkte zu sehen. 
Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Den Präsident des Robert Koch-Instituts als Trottel zu bezeichnen ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.



Ich finde es halt lachhaft, das wenn jemand mit dem Bike gegen einen Baum brettert, stirbt, und bei der Obduktion festgestellt wird er hatte das Corona-Virus in sich, zählt er als "Corona-Toter".
Ich meine was soll der Mist?


----------



## Slezer (7. April 2020)

@Rizzard das sage ich schon seit Wochen aber das wird gerne überlesen.

Ob einer mit oder wegen Corona stirbt ist egal. Er ist ein Corona toter. Das ist doch kacke


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Wie kommst du darauf?
Wenn die Todesursache der Unfall war, wird das auch so im Ergebnis aufgeführt. 


_________________________________________________________________________

Corona und Betriebsschließung: Entschädigung möglich? | LTO.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt lachhaft, das wenn jemand mit dem Bike gegen einen Baum brettert, stirbt, und bei der Obduktion festgestellt wird er hatte das Corona-Virus in sich, zählt er als "Corona-Toter".
> Ich meine was soll der Mist?


Stell Dir vor, ich schneide Dir Deine Bremsleitungen durch und Du steigst mit einem Bier auf Dein Moped und stirbst. Der erste Polizist richt die Fahne und Du bist Alkoholtoter. So läuft das. Es hat immer alles mehrere Gründe.

Niemand testet bei uns Tote. Wir testen Lebende und ja, ich hörte es auch, dass bei uns jeder, der positiv getestet wurde und danach stirbt, vom RKI als Coronatoter gewertet wird.  Jetzt mag es den einen und die andere geben, die auch ohne das Viris gestorben wäre. Unfälle passieren in Quanratäne selten.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Wenn die Todesursache der Unfall war, wird das auch so im Ergebnis aufgeführt.


Wir wissen nicht genau, wie das RKI einstuft. Aber es gibt für Infizierte nur zwei  Möglichkeit.
- Genesen
- Tot

Der fiktiver Motorradfahrer wird nun keineswegs als Genesen in der Statistik auftauchen. Vermutlich also als Toter dem Virus zugeschrieben. Das sit aber ok, weil man nach der Diagose sofort in Quarantäne kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir testen Lebende und ja, ich hörte es auch, dass bei uns jeder, der positiv getestet wurde und danach stirbt, vom RKI als Coronatoter gewertet wird. Jetzt mag es den einen und die andere geben, die auch ohne das Viris gestorben wäre.


Das mag vielleicht bei Vorerkrankungen wie Krebs gelten. 

Ein Unfall ist aber ein sehr singuläres Ereignis, was sich auch entsprechend an den Verletzungen als Todesursache feststellen lässt.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2020)

Solange hier bei uns die Verdopplungszahl nicht unter 20 steigt,

wird es auch keine Lockerungen geben

Coronavirus: Karte zeigt aktuelle Corona-Zahlen in Deutschland, Europa und weltweit

Fußball, Konzerte und dgl. wird es mit Publikum
2020 gar nicht mehr geben.

(Fehler korrigiert)


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Falsch. Die Verdoppelungszeit muss steigen.

Bei dieser Grafik ist ein steigender Wert etwas Gutes: Sie gibt den Zeitraum an, in dem sich die Fallzahlen in Deutschland verdoppelt haben. Am 5. April lag dieser Wert bei 10,4 Tagen. Eine Woche zuvor, am 30. März, waren es noch 5,9 Tage - am 5. März sogar 2,1 Tage. Das zeigt: Der Verdopplungszeitraum steigt derzeit stark, wenn auch noch nicht stark genug. Die Bundesregierung strebt einen Zeitraum von 14 Tagen an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


>14 wird angestrebt.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Verdoppelungszeit muss steigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar, sorry, war schon im Gedanken woanders.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Solange hier bei uns die Verdopplungszahl nicht unter 20 steigt,


Sehe ich ähnlich, das ist ein sinnvoller Wert. Dann sollte es mehr Genesenen denn Neuinfektionen geben.


----------



## Slezer (7. April 2020)

In ba-wü ist das durchschnittliche alter der Corona toten 80.

Wenn ich bis 80 schmerzfrei leben kann würde ich mich freuen


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Was aber einfach dran liegt, dass die Schwächsten als erstes sterben. Wenn die alle weg sind, sinkt auch das durchschnittliche Alter der Todesfälle deutlich.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, das ist ein sinnvoller Wert. Dann sollte es mehr Genesenen denn Neuinfektionen geben.



Ja, das würde etwas Luft verschaffen,
um unsere Krankenhäuser zu entlasten,
und auf die zweite Welle vorbereitet zu sein.


----------



## Slezer (7. April 2020)

Die Rentenkassen freut es


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was aber einfach dran liegt, dass die Schwächsten als erstes sterben. Wenn die alle weg sind, sinkt auch das durchschnittliche Alter der Todesfälle deutlich.


Ja, bei uns ging die Infektion aber unter Urlaubern los und unter Karnevalisten. Also eher gesunde und mitten im Leben stehende. Die Pflegeheime sind noch relativ verschont, das geht jetzt erst los, wenn wir da nicht fürchterlich aufpassen.

Darum, so meine Prognose, wird es tendenziell eher eine steigende Letalität geben.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Die Rentenkassen freut es



Naja,
wer wird denn letztendlich das alles bezahlen? 

Der Staat ist auch nicht der goldkackende Esel


----------



## Don-71 (7. April 2020)

Das ist ungeheuerlich, die Nachbarin würde ich anzeigen!
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2020)

Wir,
 in der westlichen Welt werden das Problem zwar irgendwie regeln können.

Aber richtig krass wird es wohl in Indien und Afrika
werden. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Weltgemeinschaft auch an diese Menschen denkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

Sehr gut:

_Hoffnung in Südkorea: Dort haben sich zwei ältere Patienten von ihrer  schweren Lungenerkrankung erholt, nachdem sie mit dem Blutplasma  geheilter Covid-19-Patienten behandelt worden sind. Die News auf einen  Blick._
Coronavirus News am Dienstag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ungeheuerlich, die Nachbarin würde ich anzeigen!
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


Ich würde erstmal nen anständigen Burnout/Donut vor ihrem Haus machen und dann auf den Griff von der Eingangstür spucken, wenn sie zuguckt.


----------



## Duvar (7. April 2020)

Leute deckt euch mit Vitaminen etc ein:

Rezept des Tages: Gemüsebomber mit Frikadellen

5 Karotten/Möhren + 1 Zucchini + einige Kartoffeln + 4-5 Knoblauchzehen + 4 Zwiebeln

Schritt 1: Alles schälen und mundgerecht schneiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 2: Würzen mit Paprikapulver + Pfeffer + Salz + Thymian + etwas Olivenöl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 3: Alles "durchmixen" und bei 200°C untere Schiene in den Backofen (Umluft 175°C)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wenn es oben etwas braun geworden ist, einmal vorsichtig umrühren, aber VORSICHTIG, wird wollen keinen Brei, passt auf das ihr nicht zu sehr darin manscht.

Part 2: Frikadellen

1. Hack in die Schüssel geben + Zwiebel klein schneiden + ein Teelöffel Senf + ein Ei + etwas Brot von gestern, eingeweicht in Milch + Paprikapulver + Pfeffer + Knoblauchpulver + etwas fein gehackte Petersilie + 2 Esslöffel Öl (bei mir kommt noch etwas Köftegewürz rein, hat aber kaum jmd hier schätze ich)
2. Die Mixtur vermischen wir ordentlich und kneten es etwas durch, formen es und lassen etwas ruhen abgedeckt im Kühlschrank, damit das Fleisch die Gewürze aufsaugt.
3. Frikadellen kommen erst kurz bevor das Gemüse fertig ist auf das Gemüse drauf, weil wenn man die gleichzeitig rein tut, werden die zu harten trockenen Klumpen, wir wollen es aber saftig und zart.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ...


Ich gehe gleich über zu Part 2.


----------



## Kelemvor (7. April 2020)

Wo ist das Fleisch? Bin doch kein Huhn.


----------



## Duvar (7. April 2020)

Fleisch war ich noch net soweit, deswegen keine Bilder^^


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Wobei auch fehlt, an welcher Stelle das Fleisch in die Frikadellen kommt. Oder machst du die wie die Industrie fleischfrei?


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2020)

Da Kauf ich mir lieber Orangen, ist einfacher.


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da Kauf ich mir lieber Orangen, ist einfacher.



Wir haben hier ein kg Vitamin C stehen.^^Kein Scherz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2020)

Mc Drive ist auch offen...  
Wobei ich mir lieber erstmal mein selbstgemachtes Gyros reinschraube. Dafür gibt es im Moment alles ohne Einschränkungen. Nur beim Fleischer muss man draußen warten. Frisch selbstgemacht ist immer besser als vom Griechen, wo der *manchmal* echt hart lange dreht, bevor wieder geschnitten wird. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Wir haben hier ein kg Vitamin C stehen.^^Kein Scherz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man nimmt Backpulver zum strecken, das weiß doch jeder seit Lord of the Weed!


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

*New York verzeichnet 731 Todesfälle binnen 24 Stunden*

_17:31 Uhr_
Die Zahl der Menschen, die im US-Bundesstaat New York an einer Infektion mit dem Coronavirus gestorben sind, ist auf 5489 gestiegen. Binnen 24 Stunden kamen 731 Todesfälle hinzu. Das sei der stärkste Anstieg, den New York seit Beginn der Pandemie zu verzeichnen gehabt habe, sagte Gouverneur Andrew Cuomo.
Weltweit verzeichnet kein Land mehr Corona-Infektionen als die USA. Innerhalb des Landes ist vor allem New York betroffen.
*
Schwer kranke Corona-Patienten dürfen nicht zugelassenes Mittel testen*

_16:25 Uhr_
Besonders schwer erkrankte Corona-Patienten dürfen auch in Deutschland künftig mit dem noch nicht zugelassenen Wirkstoff Remdesivir behandelt werden, wenn alle anderen Mittel versagt haben. Das hat das Bundesinstitut für Arzneimittel und Medizinprodukte genehmigt.
Der Wirkstoff wurde von einem US-Pharmaunternehmen ursprünglich gegen Ebola-Infektionen entwickelt. Es gebe erste Anzeichen für eine Wirksamkeit auch gegen das Coronavirus, hatte die europäische Arzneimittelbehörde EMA vergangenen Freitag festgestellt und einen Einsatz des Mittel für Schwerkranke ohne Behandlungsalternative empfohlen. Dem folgte die deutsche Behörde.


*Richter: Verbot von Gottesdiensten gerechtfertigt*

_16:52 Uhr_
Das Berliner Verwaltungsgericht hält das Verbot von Gottesdiensten an Ostern wegen der Corona-Krise für rechtmäßig. Die Richter wiesen den Eilantrag des religiösen Instituts St. Philipp Neri und eines Gläubigen zurück. Die Regelung in der Berliner Corona-Verordnung bedeute zwar einen Eingriff in die Religionsfreiheit. Dieser sei jedoch gerechtfertigt durch "den Schutz von Leben und Gesundheit sowohl der Gottesdienstteilnehmer als auch der übrigen Bevölkerung".
Der Kasseler Verwaltungsgerichtshof wies einen Eilantrag gegen das Gottesdienstverbot in Hessen ebenfalls ab. Dort hatte ein Mitglied der römisch-katholischen Kirche geklagt.


Corona-Pandemie: Testen fuer die Rueckkehr zur Normalitaet | tagesschau.de


> Seit Anfang dieser Woche sind Forscherteams in München unterwegs. Sie bitten Freiwillige, ihnen eine Blutprobe abnehmen zu dürfen. Das Blut soll dann auf Antikörper gegen das Coronavirus untersucht werden. Diese fangen an, sich etwa ein bis zwei Wochen nach der Infektion zu bilden. Insgesamt 3000 zufällig ausgewählte Haushalte wollen die Wissenschaftler des Klinikums der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität in München in die Untersuchung einbeziehen. Sie wollen vor allem herausfinden, wie viele Menschen möglicherweise bereits mit dem Virus infiziert worden sind, ohne es zu bemerken.
> 
> *Dunkelziffer kaum schätzbar*
> 
> ...




Der Ablauf der Studie in München ist hier beschreiben: Coronavirus-Studie in Muenchen: Wenn's an der Haustuer klingelt  | tagesschau.de
U.a. erfolgt die Blutabnahme immer in Begleitung durch die Polizei.


----------



## Duvar (7. April 2020)

Wer will könnte jetzt noch Käse zB Mozzarella drüber geben und angrillen von oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (7. April 2020)

Da hast du ja schon die (Fleisch-)Reste von den Frikadellen oben drauf gelegt, aber wann kommen die Frikadellen? 

Edit: Ok, evtl. liegen die auch unten drunter. ^^


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Sieht sehr lecker aus Duvar.  Das sind bestimmt Köfte.


----------



## Slezer (7. April 2020)

Ja hätte ich jetzt auch gerne. Guten Appetit


----------



## Don-71 (7. April 2020)

Drosten ist davon überzeugt das es keine hohe Dunkelziffer gibt und geht NICHT von hoher Durchseuchung, sondern eher von keiner bis sehr kleiner aus.

YouTube

Ab ~ 23:00 min


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2020)

Das sieht Kekule etwas anders.
Kekule #19: Hohe Dunkelziffer von Corona-Infizierten waere das Beste   | MDR.DE
Coronavirus: Virologe schaetzt Dunkelziffer niedrig - das waere hoechst besorgniserregend | Welt


> Doch Professor Kekulé nannte nun eine weitaus niedrigere Dunkelziffer, die er für möglich hält. „Ich fürchte, dass die Daten aus Südkorea relativ zuverlässig sind. Südkorea* ist Weltmeister im Testen. (...) Und dort ist es so, dass man von der Größenordnung von 1:3 ausgeht“, sagte Kekulé* nun in seinem Podcast. Eine Dunkelziffer von zwei unentdeckten Infizierten auf einen positiv Getesteten. „Über diese Zahl kann man relativ gut die Sterblichkeit ableiten.“ Kekulé befürchtet, dass wir auch eine ähnliche Quote in Deutschland haben. „Das heißt dann, dass die Sterblichkeit irgendwo bei 0,2 Prozent im Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt liegt. Eins zu 500 so in der Größenordnung.“ Es wäre eine besorgniserregend hohe Quote. Hochgerechnet auf beispielsweise zehn Millionen Infizierte würde das 20.000 Todesopfer bedeuten.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2020)

Sagen doch beide dass die Zahl wahrscheinlich niedriger ist als erhofft.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Das würde natürlich bedeuten, dass sich das Ziel "Durchseuchung" noch länger hinzieht.
Da kann man wirklich nur hoffen das bald ein wirksames Medikament gefunden wird.
Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Impfstoff, aber den gibt es ja leider so schnell dann nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (7. April 2020)

Als medizinischer Laie schätze ich im Moment das Plasma mit Antikörpern von bereits infizierten Genesenen, das in Deutschland federführend von der MHH Hannover jetzt in den klinischen Test geht und auch produziert wird, als am vielversprechensten für eine kurzfristige Lösung für die Schwerkranken, Risikopatienten und des medizinischen Personals, ein. Wenn das funktioniert wie in Südkorea und davon geht der leitende Professor laut Podcast mit einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit aus, wäre uns schon sehr stark geholfen. Damit hätte man das Geschehen mit weiteren Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zumindestens im Griff, wenn wir das öffentliche Leben teilweise wieder anfahren.

Edit:

In Frankreich explodiert gerade alles, anscheinenden testen sie mehr und finden sehr viel, sehr besorgniserregend.
Coronavirus Update (Live): 1,410,438 Cases and 81,015 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

Wie die Durchseuchung aussieht, wird hoffentlich die Stichprobe in München zeigen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2020)

Ja Don wenn Corona ungefährlicher wird wäre schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zensur ist eine staatliche Zensur. Wann versteht ihr das endlich.



Ich glaube, hier ist es an dir zu verstehen: Es würde nicht den Terminus "staatliche Zensur" geben, wenn "Zensur" bereits das gleiche sagen würde.  Und gerade jetzt (aber bei weitem nicht nur jetzt) machen Youtube, Facebook & Co >>>50% der "Öffentlichkeit" aus, in der noch größerer Meinungsaustausch stattfindet. Damit erlangt der Einsatz des Hausrechts durch Unternehmen durchaus die gleiche Bedeutung wie staatliche Zensur. Ich persönlich halte ihn wegen der viel subtileren Mittel sogar für weitaus gefährlicher. Im Osten wusste wenigstens (fast) jeder, dass bestimmte Informationen nur vertraut unter der Hand zu haben sind. Auf Youtube bemerken viele nicht, wenn ihnen bestimmte Informationen gar nicht begegnen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, das Internet wird zu reinstren Verblödungsmaschinerie und es ist in der Tat demokratiezerstörend. Wir sollten wie bei Lebensmitteln ein Zertifikat einführen, z.B. "wissenschaftlioch getestet" und dann bekommen Betreiber oder einzelne Seiten dieses Gütesiegel für stimige Informationen. Kann man auch gerne eine Ampel nehmen mit grün, gelb, rot. Und dann können Kinder sehen, was sie da lesen. Wäre besser als löschen.



Ist hoffnungslos. Erstmal wird schon bei Lebensmitteln und vor allem Kosmetika reihenweise Schindluder mit "getestet" getrieben (steht ja nie dran, worauf oder mit welchem Ergbenis und oft nicht mal von wem) und dann kannst du nicht-deutsche Anbieter nicht dazu verpflichten, Tests mit negativem Ausgang zu bezahlen und dann auch noch das Schandmal plakativ herumzutragen. Es bringt aber nichts, nur eine handvoll gute Inhalte auszuzeichnen. Die meisten werden schon mehr als einmal gehört haben, dass ÖR besser als Springer ist, aber konsumieren trotzdem nach anderen Regeln oder glauben es, wenn ihnen RT sagt, dass beide nur lügen. Und RT würde das auch über derartige Zertifakte sagen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich da eher auf das "in Umlauf/Verkehr bringen" zielen würde.
> Denn "verbreiten" liegt auch beim Teilen schon vor.



Nö, man muss an beides ran. Sonst hat man den gleichen Effekt wie mit den rechtsextremen Märchen über einige Politiker vor allem der Linken und der Grünen, die seit Jahren nur noch "geteilt" werden. Wer wider besseren Wissens Lügen verbreitet ist nicht besser als jemand, der Lügen erfindet.

Allerdings ist es verdammt schwer, "wieder besseren Wissens" nachzuweisen ohne diesen entscheidenen Unterscheid verschmelzen "Lüge" und "Unwissen" und aus eigentlich dringend benötigter Fake-News-Bereinigung wird weitaus schlimmere Meinungskontrolle. Sonderregeln für Corona-Märchen stehen definitiv auf einer Stufe mit Orbans Machtergreifung oder der von Spahn gewünschten Bewegungsüberwachung: Diktatoren-Werkzeugkasten, Fach oben rechts.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell sieht es nicht nach Exit aus.
> In Berlin wird die Messe als Krankenhaus umgebaut.
> Neue Corona-Klinik in der Messe Berlin wird naechste Woche gebaut  | rbb24
> 
> Eventuell fällt dann im September auch die IFA aus.



Für letzteres würde ich eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von >50% ansetzen. Selbst wenn es bis dahin in Deutschland erlaubt werden würde, eine Veranstaltung dieser Größenordnung zu machen: Ich denke nicht, dass bis Juli diverse US- und Fernostkonzerne ihr kommen zusagen und genausowenig werden sämtliche Grenzbeschränkungen aufgehoben werden. Eine IFA von Deutschland für Deutschland macht aber keinen Sinn.

Fällt mir auf: Sollte eigentlich nicht längst im Tempelhoferleerstand ein Lazarett stehen? Da wurde schon vor 3 Wochen über Aufbauarbeiten berichtet, wenn ich nicht irre. Ist das schon voll oder wurde die Aktion abgeblasen?




Poulton schrieb:


> Da sind die Bundesländer in gewisser Weise im Vorteil, wo es einen hohen Anteil an Kleingärten und Datschen gibt. (Der Rote Baron hatte vor kurzem die Thüringer auch dazu aufgerufen in eben diese zu gehen, sofern vorhanden.)



Selbst in den Bundesländern, wo es viele davon gibt, ist der Anteil/Versorgungsgrad der Bevölkerung ziemlich klein. (Und ist es überhaupt erlaubt, diese zu betreten? Ist definitiv nicht der eigene Wohnsitz, kein dringender Bedarf und keine Bewegung an der frischen Luft. Gartenarbeit wurde sogar schon ausdrücklich als unerwünscht genannt, das ist neben dem Massenandrang einer der Gründe für die Baumarktschließungen. Niemand braucht dieser Tage abgesäbelte Finger, verhobene Wirbelsäulen und Hitzschläge. Von kaum zu kontrollierenden Spartenfesten ganz zu schweigen.)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gutes Argument, Aber als letzte Neuinfektionsrate sehe ich 3,300
> Aber ja, da war ich vielleicht zu euphorisch ob der Zahlen. Einen Tag
> warten mag helfen. Danke
> 
> ...



Solche Zahlen sollte man immer im Wochenmittel betrachten, auch wenn sich der Optimismus deswegen noch zügeln muss. Wir haben ja nicht einmal ein vergleichbar systematisches Meldesystem für Genesene und aufgrund der Altersstruktur der ersten ein-zwei Infektionsgenerationen in Deutschland würde ich allgemein noch länger warten: Die ganzen fitten Ski-Fälle sterben nicht nur unterdurchschnittlich selten, sondern sie genesen auch überdurchschnittlich schnell. Das heißt diejenigen, die sich jetzt und in den letzten Wochen anstecken, werden länger in den Statistiken und Krankenhäusern bleiben und es käme selbst bei Ansteckung=Genesung zu einem weiteren Anstieg der Infiziertenzahlen. Ebenfalls nicht auszuschließen sind Mitnahmeeffekte: Mit steigenden Testkapazitäten werden auch Tests bei unkritischen Fällen nachgeholt. Es werden also "heute" Genese in die Statistiken eingetragen, die da eigentlich schon seit 1-2 Wochen stehen sollten.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sehr gut:
> 
> _Hoffnung in Südkorea: Dort haben sich zwei ältere Patienten von ihrer  schweren Lungenerkrankung erholt, nachdem sie mit dem Blutplasma  geheilter Covid-19-Patienten behandelt worden sind. _


_

Weiß einer, wie lange das Immunsystem noch Antikörper für eine nicht mehr vorhandene Bedrohung produziert? Immunität besteht ja darin, dass die Abwehr schnell wieder hochgefahren werden kann und nicht in einer permanenten Aufrechterhaltung gegen sämtliche dem Körper bekannten Krankheiten. Sobald die Produktion von T-Zellen nicht mehr läuft, kann aber nur noch 4-5 Liter Anti-Corona-Plasma pro Genesem gewinnen. Eher weniger, wenn die Zahl der lebenden Genesenen nicht sinken soll 




Duvar schrieb:



			Wer will könnte jetzt noch Käse zB Mozzarella drüber geben und angrillen von oben.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn das ganze eh ein Auflauf werden soll, dann würde ich das Hack nicht zu Frikadellen formen, sondern lose anbraten und unter die restlichen Bestandteile mischen. (einschließlich einer gewissen Menge Käse, wenn man eh viel davon mag)
Sonst hat man nachher einmal den Mund voll Fleisch und dann dreimal nur Gemüse.




Poulton schrieb:



			Das sieht Kekule etwas anders.
Kekule #19: Hohe Dunkelziffer von Corona-Infizierten waere das Beste   | MDR.DE
Coronavirus: Virologe schaetzt Dunkelziffer niedrig - das waere hoechst besorgniserregend | Welt

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Damn. Verhältnis 3:1 auch in Südkorea? Das hatten wir doch erst vorgestern unter komplett anderen Bedingungen in Italien. Noch so ein Fall und die Hoffnungen auf >10:1 in Deutschland sollte man sich in die Haare schmieren. (Irrsinn des Tages: Zwei Stunden Radiomoderation darum wie schrecklich es ist, jetzt nicht zum Frisör gehen zu können  . Wer mit etwas längeren Haaren ein Problem hat, sollte sich seine Glatze auch selbst rasieren können...)_


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gartenarbeit wurde sogar schon ausdrücklich als unerwünscht genannt, das ist neben dem Massenandrang einer der Gründe für die Baumarktschließungen. Niemand braucht dieser Tage abgesäbelte Finger, verhobene Wirbelsäulen und Hitzschläge. Von kaum zu kontrollierenden Spartenfesten ganz zu schweigen.)


In Thüringen sind Bau- und Gartenmärkte auch weiterhin offen und Ramelow hatte die Leute sogar dazu aufgerufen, in den Garten zu gehen:
Ramelow: Gehen Sie in den Garten! | inSüdthüringen.de
Coronavirus: Ramelow: Kontaktverbot fuer Thueringer von Mittwoch an | MDR.DE


> Zugleich betonte der Regierungschef, dass die Menschen weiterhin die Möglichkeit haben sollen, in ihre Gärten zu gehen. "Wir wollen, dass die Menschen raus gehen, dass sie Licht, Luft und die Natur genießen", sagte Ramelow. Auch in Kleingartenanlagen könnten sich die Thüringer weiter aufhalten, weil der Abstand zwischen den Gärten ausreichend sei. Deshalb seien auch Gartenmärkte und Baumärkte weiter geöffnet. Man wolle, dass die Menschen Baumaterial kaufen, um daheim Handwerksaufgaben zu erledigen und im Garten arbeiten.




Passend zu den Kleingärten: BBSR Homepage  -  Kleingaerten im Wandel – Innovationen fuer verdichtete Raeume - Beitrag 2


> [...] Die einzelnen Bundesländer sind sehr unterschiedlich mit Kleingärten  ausgestattet. Besonders auffällig sind die Unterschiede zwischen den  westdeutschen und den ostdeutschen Flächenländern: Mehr als der Hälfte  aller Kleingärten liegen in den ostdeutschen Ländern – und damit mehr  als eine halbe Million –, bei einem Einwohneranteil von nur 15 %. Von  den insgesamt 960.000 Kleingärten werden aktuell rund 95 %  bewirtschaftet.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fällt mir auf: Sollte eigentlich nicht längst im Tempelhoferleerstand ein Lazarett stehen? Da wurde schon vor 3 Wochen über Aufbauarbeiten berichtet, wenn ich nicht irre. Ist das schon voll oder wurde die Aktion abgeblasen?



Die Bilder der letzten Tage zeigten dort die Fahrradfahrer und Läufer.
YouTube


_______________________________________


Frontal21 zu Corona:
Frontal 21 vom 7. April 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Duvar (7. April 2020)

Kann das sein? Medikament toetet Virus in 48 Stunden - Kraetzemittel macht Hoffnung - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann das sein? Medikament toetet Virus in 48 Stunden - Kraetzemittel macht Hoffnung - FOCUS Online



Da lese ich aber noch ein riesen Fragezeichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann das sein? Medikament toetet Virus in 48 Stunden - Kraetzemittel macht Hoffnung - FOCUS Online


hoffentlich, hier die Veröffentlichung dazu
The FDA-approved Drug Ivermectin inhibits the replication of SARS-CoV-2 in vitro - ScienceDirect

Du siehst, es sind erste Versuche in vitro, also in der Petrischale. Soweit war man in Göttingen im Primatenzentrum vor acht Wochen. In Vivo, also im Körper, wird es interessant.


----------



## Duvar (7. April 2020)

Die Frage ist, welche Dosierung bräuchte der Mensch, damit es wirksam ist?


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soweit war man in Göttingen im Primatenzentrum vor acht Wochen.


Ich weiß das Menschenleben vorgehen, aber hoffe mal das eines Tages Tierversuche überflüssig sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du siehst, es sind erste Versuche in vitro, also in der Petrischale. Soweit war man in Göttingen im Primatenzentrum vor acht Wochen. In Vivo, also im Körper, wird es interessant.



Vor allem bei einer Substanz, die normalerweise auch auf der Haut angewendet wird und die im Körper Nervenschäden verursachen. Wenn sie noch nicht einmal human verträgliche Dosen getestet hat, weiß man fast noch gar nichts. Wenn ich Corona mit einer FDA-approved Substanz vernichten will, die dummerweise für Menschen schon viel früher tödlich wirkt, kann ich auch einfach Ethanol nehmen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. April 2020)

Die Ausgangssperre in Wuhan ist vorbei.

"A light show illuminated the night sky in Wuhan to celebrate the end of a 76-day lockdown for the city at the epicenter of China's coronavirus pandemic.

As of just after midnight Wednesday, the city's 11 million residents are now permitted to leave without special authorization as long as a mandatory smartphone application powered by a mix of data-tracking and government surveillance shows they are healthy and have not been in recent contact with anyone confirmed to have the virus.

Traffic moved swiftly through the newly reopened bridges, tunnels and highway toll booths, while hundreds waited for the first trains and flights out of the city, many hoping to return to jobs elsewhere.

Restrictions in the city where most of China's more than 82,000 virus cases and over 3,300 deaths were reported have been gradually relaxed in recent weeks as the number of new cases steadily declined. The latest government figures reported Tuesday listed no new cases.

During the 76-day lockdown, Wuhan residents had been allowed out of their homes only to buy food or attend to other tasks deemed absolutely necessary. Some were allowed to leave the city, but only if they had paperwork showing they were not a health risk and a letter attesting to where they were going and why. Even then, authorities could turn them back on a technicality such as missing a stamp, preventing thousands from returning to their jobs outside the city."

Access Denied


----------



## INU.ID (8. April 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Ich wurde aus dem Supermarkt geworfen



			
				Seitdem Melanie Becker Corona-Patienten behandelt schrieb:
			
		

> Doch viel mehr  belastet mich die Situation außerhalb des Krankenhauses. Gestern wollte  ich nach der Arbeit in den einzigen großen Supermarkt in der Nähe meines  Heimatortes gehen. Doch nach nur wenigen Minuten da drin beschwerte  sich eine Kundin. Sie erkannte mich und wusste, dass ich in dem großen  Klinikum angestellt bin. Mein Dorf hat nicht einmal 400 Einwohner, so  etwas spricht sich auf dem Land eben schnell rum.
> 
> 
> Die  Bekannte sagte dem Sicherheitsdienst, dass ich in dem Krankenhaus  arbeite, in dem die italienischen Patienten aufgenommen wurden. Ich war  sprachlos. Minuten später umzingelte mich die Security und begleitete  mich aus dem Laden heraus. Ich wurde tatsächlich aus dem Supermarkt  geworfen.



...


----------



## Godslayer666 (8. April 2020)

Menschen at his best. Da schämt man sich gerade zu, ebenfalls zu dieser Gattung gezählt zu werden.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ZEIT ONLINE | Ich wurde aus dem Supermarkt geworfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...navirus-jetzt-gehts-los-408.html#post10267501


----------



## INU.ID (8. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...navirus-jetzt-gehts-los-408.html#post10267501



Wenn du einem anderen User oder Mod einen Beitrag verlinken möchtest, klick bei diesem Beitrag rechts in der Kopfzeile auf seine Nummer (zb. #4108) mit der rechten Maustaste, und dann "Link-Adresse kopieren". Nicht links klicken, nicht die URL aus der Adressleiste des Browsers. Nur wenn du den Link der #Nummer kopierst und postet, kann ein anderer User/Mod diesen anklicken, und zu genau dem richtigen Beitrag kommen, egal welche Einstellung er in den Optionen unter "Beiträge pro Seite" eingestellt hat.

Dein Link hingegen leitet mich auf Seite 408 dieses Threads - der mit meinen Einstellungen aber (aktuell) nur 103 Seiten hat (da meine Einstellung "40 Beiträge pro Seite" ist). 

Oder du zitierst den entsprechenden Beitrag wenigstens so:


Don-71 schrieb:


> ...


Dann kann jeder auf den Doppelpfeil neben dem Nicknamen klicken ("Beitrag zeigen"), und kommt ebenfalls zum korrekten Beitrag.

Ich vermute du wolltest auf diesen Beitrag verlinken: Coronavirus: Jetzt gehts los

Sorry, den hatte ich wohl übersehen. ^^


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2020)

Warum Corona gut ist und wie die Gesellschaft sich ändern muss. Ein toller Artikel! 

„Die Pandemie ist kein Zufall – die von Menschen verursachte Zerstoerung von OEkosystemen ist eine Hauptursache fuer COVID-19“ – Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum Corona gut ist und wie die Gesellschaft sich ändern muss. Ein toller Artikel!
> 
> „Die Pandemie ist kein Zufall – die von Menschen verursachte Zerstoerung von OEkosystemen ist eine Hauptursache fuer COVID-19“ – Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V.


Das Problem wird doch im Artikel beschrieben: Die Weltbevölkerung wächst.
Daher ist auch der Ressourcenverbrauch größer. Zudem beginnen gerade Entwicklungsländer damit, ihren Wohlstand aufzubauen, was auch wieder Energie kostet.


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2020)

Umso mehr müssen wir regenerative Energien nutzen. Das muss nun maximal forciert werden.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Vor allem sollten illegale Tiermärkte verboten und auch der Umgang mit Tieren nochmal hinterfragt werden.
Weil wenn ich sehe, wie Tiere eingepfercht und (noch lebendig) durch die Gegend geworfen, geschlagen,  gehäutet oder gegrillt werden, dann werde ich wütend und traurig zugleich.

Und die Chinesen sollte mal darüber nachdenken, dass die meisten ihrer verwendeten Tierprodukte, ihre traditionellen "Medizin", wirkungslos sind und man viel Leid verhindern könnte, wenn man darauf verzichtet.


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2020)

Auch wir im Westen müssen vegan werden. Für mich eine klare Konsequenz.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Vegan nicht unbedingt. Aber jeder sollte sein Fleischkonsum mal überdenken.
Ich esse auch noch zuviel Fleisch. 
Wenn man das reduziert, erreicht man schon eine Menge.
Weniger Fleisch, dafür qualitativ besseres, vom örtlichen Schlachter und nicht aus der Massentierhaltung.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auch wir im Westen müssen vegan werden. Für mich eine klare Konsequenz.


Müssen wir das?
Ich glaube nicht.
Bewusster ernähren wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Slezer (8. April 2020)

"Müssen vegan leben" so ein Satz macht mich wütend


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

> Topmeldung (06.22 Uhr): Mitten in der Corona-Krise droht US-Präsident Donald Trump der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) mit dem vorläufigen Stopp der Beitragszahlungen seines Landes. Seine Regierung werde dies prüfen, kündigte Trump am Dienstag an. Er wirft der UN-Organisation massive Versäumnisse im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus vor. Bei den Zahlen der Corona-Toten wurde unterdessen in den USA ein weltweiter Rekord erreicht: Binnen 24 Stunden starben fast 2000 Menschen an der Infektion.


Quelle: Coronavirus-News: RKI-Chef sieht positiven Trend! Warum er keine Entwarnung gibt - FOCUS Online

Jetzt macht Trump die WHO für seine eigenen Versäumnisse verantwortlich?

Und aus dem selben Artikel Deutschland betreffend



> *RKI-Chef sieht positiven Trend! Warum er keine Entwarnung gibt*
> 
> 10.12 Uhr: Der Präsident des Robert Koch-Instituts, Lothar Wieler, hat sich erneut zuversichtlich über die Wirkung der in Deutschland geltenden Einschränkungen im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus geäußert. "Es ist auf jeden Fall ein positiver Trend und den bringen wir natürlich zusammen mit den Maßnahmen", sagte Wieler in einem Interview des "Deutschlandfunk" am Mittwoch. "Das heißt also: Die Maßnahmen, die von den politischen Entscheidern eingeführt wurden, diese Maßnahmen helfen. Das ist gut." Er betonte jedoch auch, dass es sich lediglich um eine Momentaufnahme handele. Entwarnung könne noch nicht gegeben werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auch wir im Westen müssen vegan werden. Für mich eine klare Konsequenz.



Wie meinst du das mit "auch hier im Westen"?

Bis auf ganz wenige kulturelle Nischen in Ostasien ist das "vegan" doch eher eine kulturelle Ausprägung des Westens.
Schon Pythagoras oder da Vinci lebten (zeitweise) vegan.

Die primäre Motivation der meisten Veganer ist doch Achtung vor dem Leben.

Meine Frau zieht das recht konsequent durch, ist nix für mich, weil ich viel zu gerne Käse esse.

Durch den sehr stark reduzierten Fleischkonsum (bei mir und den Kindern) haben wir aber schon ordentlich Wohlstandspeckbauch abgebaut, insofern kann ich bestätigen dass vegetarisch oder vegan durchaus auch gesund sein kann.

Vegan im Sinne von ökologisch wird dann schon ganz schön schwierig, weil viele vegane Produkte aus ökologisch bedenklichem Anbau kommt.

Ist ja recht sinnfei, wenn man sich Biozitronen aus Südamerika übern Winter einfliegen lässt 

Also gibt es selbst angebaute Kartoffeln,  Rosenkohl und Grünkohl. Letztere nach der Ernte kurz blanchiert und schnell eingefroren.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2020)

Also ich möchte auf den Geschmack von Fleisch nicht verzichten, aber ich versuche etwa bei 50 Prozent vom Deutschen Durchschnitt zu bleiben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich möchte auf den Geschmack von Fleisch nicht verzichten, aber ich versuche etwa bei 50 Prozent vom Deutschen Durchschnitt zu bleiben.



Ich gebe dir hier recht, für mich ist es trotzdem total sinnfrei, wenn  RyzA völlig berechtigt die Tiermärkte in Asien anprangert, jeder der das mal gesehen hat, weiß wovon er spricht und dann kommt einer um die Ecke und will hier Vegan zur neuen Staatsernährung erklären, obwohl es hier nicht mal ansatzweise irgendeinen Vergleich zu asiatischen Lebendtiermärkten gibt. Es geht doch um nichts andees als die Agenda!


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2020)

Es geht um eine radikale, grüne Revolution. Das ist was die Konsequenz sein muss.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

Das kannst du ja für dich so sehen, musst aber damit klarkommen, das andere von Radikalität wenig halten und du bildest nunmal bei Weitem nicht die Mehrheit mit deinen Einstellungen und politischen Parolen in diesem Land ab.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um eine radikale, grüne Revolution. Das ist was die Konsequenz sein muss.


Und das legst Du fest oder was? Wenn ich schon "radikal", "grün" und "Revolution" in einem Satz lese wird mir schlecht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um eine radikale, grüne Revolution. Das ist was die Konsequenz sein muss.


Dann mach dafür einen eigenen Thread auf, für dich und dein naturverbundenes grünes Essen.
Hier gehts um Corona und nicht um deine Ansichten zur Ernährung.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um eine radikale, grüne Revolution. Das ist was die Konsequenz sein muss.


Nein, das Ziel ist so weit zu gehen wie nötig und nicht wie möglich.
Wir haben etwa 1,1kg Fleisch pro Woche und pro Person in Deutschland. Wenn wir das auf 30 bis 50 Prozent drücken ist schon sehr viel gewonnen und man kann sich trotzdem täglich seine Wurst und einmal in der Woche ein Steak gönnen.

Das gilt für viele Sachen, wie viel wäre schon gewonnen wenn wir den Verbrauch der Autos um 50 Prozent drücken etc


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2020)

Also ich fahre gleich auf den dank Corona freien Straßen mit meinem Dinosaurier verbrennenden Kraftfahrzeug zum Fleischer meines Vertrauens. Dort warte ich dann vor der Tür bis ich dran bin und kaufe mir dann ein richtig schönes saftiges Steak. Auf dem Rückweg male ich noch 4 schwarze Streifen auf die Straße, wobei sich wieder ein bischen Kautschuk in Rauch auflöst.
Danach heize ich meinen Steakbrenner mit fossilem Gas an und genieße mein Steak mit einer wunderbar karamellisierten Kruste.
Heute habe ich meinen grünen Tag. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das gilt für viele Sachen, wie viel wäre schon gewonnen wenn wir den Verbrauch der Autos um 50 Prozent drücken etc


Ungefähr gar nichts, weil jetzt die Autos schon einen komplett unrelevanten Teil des CO2 Ausstoßes produzieren. Wenn man etwas was jetzt schon nicht mehr relevant ist auf die Hälfte reduziert, hat es keinerlei positiven Effekt, sondern nur extrem viele negative Effekte.


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2020)

Grillen mit Gas ist bäh...
Wenn schon, dann mit Holzkohle.
Gibt Geschmack und Krebs kostenlos obendrauf


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2020)

TheBadFrag;10268395Ungefähr gar nichts schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht und das solltest du auch wissen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um eine radikale, grüne Revolution. Das ist was die Konsequenz sein muss.



Der war gut!  
Schon fast wie in den Hardware Thread's ...


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Grillen mit Gas ist bäh...
> Wenn schon, dann mit Holzkohle.
> Gibt Geschmack und Krebs kostenlos obendrauf


Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Ich zumindest schmecke keinen großen Unterschied. Kannst ja mal einen Blindtest machen. Die krebserregenden Stoffe bekommst Du aber auch mit nem Gasgrill hin, wenn Du unbedingt möchtest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Grillen mit Gas ist bäh...
> Wenn schon, dann mit Holzkohle.
> Gibt Geschmack und Krebs kostenlos obendrauf


Normal grille ich auch mit Holzkohle aber ein Holzkohlegrill kann einen Steakbrenner nicht ersetzen. Das sind 2 verschiedene Geräte.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um eine radikale, grüne Revolution. Das ist was die Konsequenz sein muss.


Die Efeu mampfenden Weltenretter drehen doch am Windrad, wenn sie meinen, sie könnten fossile Brennstoffe mit ein paar Kollektoren und Rädern ersetzen. Sollten Haushalte elektrisch heizen und Autos elektrisch fahren, entsteht ein Mehrbedarf, den regenerative Energie einfach nicht decken kann. Das wird jeder mit ein bisschen Verstand schnell einsehen, Leute, die nicht von allein drauf kommen, haben in der Politik aber ohnehin nichts verloren.


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2020)

Vom WiPoWi mal wieder zum WiPoWa(rsteiner)...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um eine radikale, grüne Revolution. Das ist was die Konsequenz sein muss.


Schaut man sich alleine die Zusammenhänge von Feinstaub und Corona-Infektionen an, wird es notwendig werden. Und es ist völlig egal, was manche Menschen davon halten oder mit welchen fadenscheinigen Begründungen sie weiter verschmutzen wollen, es wird eine Frage des Überlebens werden.
Luftverschmutzung erhoeht Covid-19-Sterberisiko | Telepolis
Ist Feinstaub Schuld an den vielen Todesfaellen in Italien? - quarks.de


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Der war gut!
> Schon fast wie in den Hardware Thread's ...



Guck Dir doch mal an was zu der Krise führte und was man jetzt messen kann. Die Zerstörung der natürlichen Ökosysteme und die unregulierte Tierhaltung stellen eine hohe Gefahr für den Übertritt von Viren und anderen Erregern auf den Menschen dar. Vogelgrippe funktioniert auch mit Hühnern. 
Und wenn man sich die Belastung der Luft und des Wassers mit Schadstoffen ansieht und wie viele Dinge nun besser sind, dann ist klar was das Ziel sein muss, wir müssen weniger Dreck produzieren als jetzt während der Krise, dauerhaft! Wir brauchen jeden Tag klares Wasser in der Lagune von Venedig. einen weitgehend kondensstreifenfreien Himmel und niedrige NOx Werte an jedem Tag und in jeder Stadt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schaut man sich alleine die Zusammenhänge von Feinstaub und Corona-Infektionen an, wird es notwendig werden. Und es ist völlig egal, was manche Menschen davon halten oder mit welchen fadenscheinigen Begründungen sie weiter verschmutzen wollen, es wird eine Frage des Überlebens werden.
> Luftverschmutzung erhoeht Covid-19-Sterberisiko | Telepolis
> Ist Feinstaub Schuld an den vielen Todesfaellen in Italien? - quarks.de



Erstmal muss das mit wissentschaftlicher Evidenz bewiesen werden und zweitens braucht man dafür eine politische Mehrheit, da wir nunmal nicht in einer Diktatur leben.
Zu klären wäre dann noch warum die Leute in den 50er, 60er, 70er, 80er und sogar 90er nicht gestorben sind wie die Pfliegen an normaler Infuenza, als Atemwegserkrankung und einem Feinstaubanteil, der um ein Vielfaches höher lag.


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Efeu mampfenden Weltenretter drehen doch am Windrad, wenn sie meinen, sie könnten fossile Brennstoffe mit ein paar Kollektoren und Rädern ersetzen. Sollten Haushalte elektrisch heizen und Autos elektrisch fahren, entsteht ein Mehrbedarf, den regenerative Energie einfach nicht decken kann. Das wird jeder mit ein bisschen Verstand schnell einsehen, Leute, die nicht von allein drauf kommen, haben in der Politik aber ohnehin nichts verloren.



Na ja, früher oder später wird uns allen nix anderes übrig bleiben, sich nach einer alternativen Energiequelle an Stelle Öl, Gas oder Kohle umzuschauen.
Unabhängig von ökologischen Fragen ist es Fakt, dass die Energie tragenden Bodenschätze endlich sind und immer knapper werden.

Die Amis pressen nicht umsonst schon für 35-40 €/Barrel Erdöl aus dem Schiefer, weil die natürlichen Flüssiglagerstätten z. B. in Texas praktisch leer sind.

Ob das dann in 20, 30 oder 50 oder sonst was Jahren ist, dürfte erst mal irrelevant sein.

Relevant für dich und mich wird dann der Preis sein.

Im Moment tiefenentspannt (bewegt sich ja auch nicht viel derzeit) ist es Fakt, dass z. B. Braun- oder Steinkohle nur so lange lukrativ ist, so lange sie nicht subventioniert ist.

Das Endprodukt Benzin müsste grob 10 €/l kosten, wenn man alle direkte und indirekte Schäden/Auswirkungen (nicht nur an Natur, sondern auch an Infrastruktur/Gesundheitsbereich blabliblö) z. B. auf den Spritpreis umwälzen würde.

Letztlich subventioniert jedes Land auf der Erde die Mobilität der Bürger, in dem das Geld für Infrastruktur oder für den Gesundheitssektor aus dem allgemeinen Steuersäckle bezahlt wird.

Langfristig ist es für uns alle von Vorteil, vor allem wirtschaftlich, nicht mehr auf fossile Brennstoffe (und politische Abhängigkeiten z. B. von Russlands Gas, Norwegischem Öl usw.) angewiesen zu sein.

Du merkst, ich argumentiere gar nicht ökologisch, weil der wirtschaftliche Hebel viel, viel gewaltiger bei regenerativen Energiequellen ist.

Man kann trefflich darüber diskutieren, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, zuerst die regenerative Energieerzeugung hochzufahren, bevor man Kohlekraftwerke abschaltet.

Ich denke, das setzt die Bundesregierung schlichtweg auf die Eigendynamik des Marktes.

Trotz aller Schwierigkeiten am Horizont wird das schon funktionieren.

Ich habe mir letzten Herbst zu meiner vorhandenen PV Stromspeichermodule gekauft.
Keine 10.000 € brutto inkl. Montage garantieren mir eine Komplettversorgung des ganzen Hauses mit Strom, selbst wenn es 21 Tage nur dunkel wäre 

Schau dir die Stromrechnung eines normalen 4 Personenhaushalts an - ich werde das Zeugs  innerhalb von 4 Jahren amortisiert haben inkl. dem kompletten Strombedarf unseres 2. Wagens Zoe.
Und dann alles kostenlos, bei 20 Jahren Herstellergarantie auf die Speicherbatterie. 

Ich wäre blöd, würde ich künftig nur einen einzigen Cent in Gas, Kohle, Pellets oder Erdölprodukte investieren - ich spare ab dem 5. Jahr jedes Jahr über 6000 € Energie, Sprit und Heizkosten!

Fossil ist nur was für Leute, die künftig zu viel Kohle über haben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Guck Dir doch mal an was zu der Krise führte und was man jetzt messen kann. Die Zerstörung der natürlichen Ökosysteme und die unregulierte Tierhaltung stellen eine hohe Gefahr für den Übertritt von Viren und anderen Erregern auf den Menschen dar. Vogelgrippe funktioniert auch mit Hühnern.
> Und wenn man sich die Belastung der Luft und des Wassers mit Schadstoffen ansieht und wie viele Dinge nun besser sind, dann ist klar was das Ziel sein muss, wir müssen weniger Dreck produzieren als jetzt während der Krise, dauerhaft! Wir brauchen jeden Tag klares Wasser in der Lagune von Venedig. einen weitgehend kondensstreifenfreien Himmel und niedrige NOx Werte an jedem Tag und in jeder Stadt.



Ja klar, aber erstmal müssen dafür 6-7 Milliarden Menschen verhungern, der Rest zieht sich dann auf einen Bauernhof zurück und betreibt Sebstversorgung und wir sind wieder im Mittelalter.
Ich frage mich echt wie die Leute seit dem Zeitalter der industriellen Revolution und vor allen dingen auf deren Höhepunkte in den 1970er Jahre, überhaupt überleben konnten. Keiner will dahin zurück nur diese Panikmache von dir und einigen anderen ist einfach nicht mehr feierlich.

Edit:

@ compisucher

Ich bin da völlig bei dir, ich vertrete genauso die Meinung das es nur über die/ mit der Technik geht und das die Mehrheit bei der ganzen Sache mitgenommen werden muss, letztendlich über den Preis und den wirtschaftlichen Ansatz.

Hier vertreten aber einige Leute eher moralisch, diktatorische Ansätze und die werden nicht zum Erfolg führen, sondern eher das Gegenteil bewirken.


----------



## OField (8. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine 10.000 € brutto inkl. Montage garantieren mir eine Komplettversorgung des ganzen Hauses mit Strom, selbst wenn es 21 Tage nur dunkel wäre
> 
> Schau dir die Stromrechnung eines normalen 4 Personenhaushalts an - ich werde das Zeugs  innerhalb von 4 Jahren amortisiert haben inkl. dem kompletten Strombedarf unseres 2. Wagens Zoe.
> Und dann alles kostenlos, bei 20 Jahren Herstellergarantie auf die Speicherbatterie.
> ...



Wenn du jedes Jahr 6.000 sparst und keine 10.000 bezahlt hast, kommst du dann nicht bereits nach 2 Jahren auf 0 raus?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier vertreten aber einige Leute eher moralisch, diktatorische Ansätze und die werden nicht zum Erfolg führen, sondern eher das Gegenteil bewirken.


Wenn man Alkohol am Steuer verbietet, fahren also mehr Leute betrunken?


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2020)

Dem ist so, werter Don-71.
Nur der wirtschaftliche Ansatz wird zum Erfolg führen.
Es nützt nix, wenn ein Großteil der Menschheit immer noch arm ist und jene, denen es derzeit gut geht (nämlich uns) wegen -ich nenne es mal- "diktatorische Maßnahmen" ärmer werden.

Wir sind nun mal in einer Umbruchzeit, ein neues Zeitalter steht an. Damit auch Zukunftsängste jeglicher Art.

Das Bewußtsein ist weltweit gewachsen, etwas gegen die über 200 Jahre alte Umweltzerstörung des Industriezeitalters zu tun.

Das gelingt aber nur, wenn die Menschen Zukunftsperspektiven bekommen und eben nicht noch zusätzliche Ängste geschürt werden.

Um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema ein wenig zurückzukommen.

Klar ist es gut, wenn der Mensch nicht alles isst, was sich irgendwie bewegen kann.
Viel lethaler war aber z. b. die Schweinepest - zum Glück keine Pandemie daraus geworden.

covid19 hat uns einen Bugschuss gesetzt, darüber nachzudenken, was sinnvoll und vor allem maßvoll ist.

Tut es Not, dass Schweine zu zehntausenden in engen Verhältnissen ihr Dasein fristen müssen, nur damit das Schweineschnitzel nur 5 €/kg kosten?
Mit Sicherheit nicht.

Soll man nun das Schweineschnitzelessen deswegen verbieten?
Ebenso nicht.

Das Essen von gesundem Fleisch von halbwegs glücklichen Schweinen für einen angemessenen Preis, 
damit die Viecher jeden Tag im frischen Heu rumstehen, sauberes Trinkwasser haben und die Ferkelchen auch mal was Grünes in ihrem Leben sehen, wäre ja schon ein Kompromiss in die richtige Richtung.
Und mutmaßlich wäre das Risiko bei einer halbwegs artgerechten Haltung auch geringer, sich sowas wie Schweinepest oder covid an Land zu ziehen.
Das alles hat seinen Preis, dann eben 20 €/kg Schweinefleisch. 
Ja, und?
Gibt es eben mehr Beilagen aus Gemüse, ist der Wohlstandsbauch wenigstens etwas kleiner.

Kurzum: 
Wir sind alle Maßlos geworden. Die Welt braucht wieder ein gesundes Maß bei allen Dingen.
Eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn sich jeder am Riemen reissen würde.


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2020)

OField schrieb:


> Wenn du jedes Jahr 6.000 sparst und keine 10.000 bezahlt hast, kommst du dann nicht bereits nach 2 Jahren auf 0 raus?



Die PV vom vorletzten Jahr muss auch noch bezahlt werden.
In Summe 30.000 € investiert. Zähle ich 2019 komplett dazu, rechne ich den Strombedarf vom Haus und vom Zoe (seit 2 Jahren in der Garage) dagegen, kommen grob 5 Jahre raus. 1 Jahr schon die PV abbezahlt.
Sorry ,war wohl zu grob dargestellt, um es nachvollziehbar zu machen.
so OK?

PS: sind 46 m² PV, so zur Orientierung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Guck Dir doch mal an was zu der Krise führte und was man jetzt messen kann. Die Zerstörung der natürlichen Ökosysteme und die unregulierte Tierhaltung stellen eine hohe Gefahr für den Übertritt von Viren und anderen Erregern auf den Menschen dar. ...


Du bekommst es in die Köpfe nicht rein. Jeder kleine Egoist will seine Schweinereien weiter machen. Verboten wird nur, was eindeutig als gefährlich bewiesen wurde. Wie lange hat das bei Tabak gedauert? Viele Jahrzehnte. UInd verboten ist immer noch nichts, nur Werbung.

Ich lese gerade einen Spektrum-Artikel über unterschiedliche E-Felder von Bienen in der Luft und Pflanzen am Boden. Bienen wissen daher, ob vor kurzem eine andere Biene auf einer Blüte saß, weil sich dann diese elektrische Felder ausgleichen. Was macht Mobilfunk mit diesem System? Wir zerstören damit vermutlich weiter Teile der Kommunikatioinssysteme von Fauna und Flora.

Nur werden es nie schaffen, dass VOR dem Installieren einer Technik eine  umfassende Risikoabschätzung stattfinden wird. Wir zerstören und was wir zerstören, hat keine Anwälte.

Diese Pandemie wird die Welt verändern. Gewaltig. Darüber können wir in 2-3 Jahren anfangen zu spekulieren.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

> Wenn man Alkohol am Steuer verbietet, fahren also mehr Leute betrunken?



Falsches Beispiel!

Aber wir können beim Thema bleiben, was ist in den USA passiert, als Alkohol verboten war/wurde, Stichwort Prohibition und ihre Auswirkung auf die Gesellschaft, Wirtschaft, Politik, Kriminalität und alles entscheident Korruption.
Meinetwegen kannst du dir das auch bei unseren nördlichen Freunden in Europa ansehen, die von ihrer restriktiven Alkoholpolitik alle wieder weg sind, weil die Bevölkerung genauso wie in den USA in der großen Mehrheit nicht davon überzeugt war und in die Illegalität abgewandert sind (Schwarzbrennereien)

Das gleiche würde man hier in Deutschland erleben, wenn die Masse von Maßnahmen nicht überzeugt ist, dann sucht sie sich andere/illegale Möglichkeiten, das war in der Menschheitsgeschichte immer schon so, und mit reinen Verboten, außer man verwandelt Deutschland wieder in eine Angstdiktatur, würde man nicht weit kommen.
Sieht man ja schon sehr schön an Canabis, bei den Generationen bis 60 Jahre.

Leute die auf dem Land leben, was wohl immer noch die Mehrheit in Deutschland ist, sehen Dinge nunmal aus vielerlei Gründen sehr anders als der urbane, vegane, autolose Grünenwähler!


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die primäre Motivation der meisten Veganer ist doch Achtung vor dem Leben.
> 
> Meine Frau zieht das recht konsequent durch, ist nix für mich, weil ich viel zu gerne Käse esse.



Bloß da muss es ja nicht Vegan sein. 
Die Kuh gibt schließlich ganz normal Milch und das Huhn legt Eier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß da muss es ja nicht Vegan sein.
> Die Kuh gibt schließlich ganz normal Milch und das Huhn legt Eier.


Aber die Kuh gibt nicht ganz natürlich 50l am Tag. Das sind eher 10l am Tag.
Und auch Huhner kann man draußen auf dem Hof leben lassen oder im Stall.
Ist ein Unterschied.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Zoonosen immer dann entstehen, wenn wir
mit Tieren eng zusammenleben. In der Massentzierhaltung entstehen dann
noch andere Probleme.



compisucher schrieb:


> ... covid19 hat uns einen Bugschuss gesetzt ...


Die Breitseite kommt erst noch



compisucher schrieb:


> ... Wir sind alle Maßlos geworden. ....


Wir alle in der westlichen Welt, ja, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2020)

Bio muss es natürlich sein.


----------



## compisucher (8. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß da muss es ja nicht Vegan sein.
> Die Kuh gibt schließlich ganz normal Milch und das Huhn legt Eier.



Das ist prinzipiell richtig.
Die Kuh gibt aber deswegen (so viel) Milch, weil die Kälber sofort nach dem Wurf von der Mutter getrennt werden und fast alle Männlichen sofort getötet werden.
Die Hühner legen nur ca. 3-4 Jahre Eier (das weiss ich deswegen, weil wir selber welche haben) und dann muss die irgendwer industriell umbringen.

Kann man aber auch anders machen, weniger Ertrag und die Kälbchen die ersten 3 Monate bei der Mama lassen und wie wir die Hühnchen am Leben lassen, bis sie natürlich nach 5-6 Jahren sterben.

Kostet alles Geld...sind wir alle bereit dazu, es zu bezahlen?

Ich persönlich stehe vegan etwas kritisch gegenüber (eher aus der fehlenden Versorgung mit Elementen, die so ein Allesfresser wie der Mensch eben so braucht.
Aber so lange meine Frau nicht missionarisch ihren Lebensstil vertritt, ist es erst mal ihre persönliche Sache und das ist auch gut so.

Ich selbst bin, wenn man so will, reduzierter Allesfresser mit Tendenz zum vegetarischen. Gönne aber jedem sein Steak, wenn er es will.
Würde es aber sehr begrüßen, wenn fleischliche Nahrungsmittel mehr Wertschätzung erfahren würden und nicht als alltägliche Selbstverständlichkeit aufgefasst werden.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Hühner legen nur ca. 3-4 Jahre Eier (das weiss ich deswegen, weil wir selber welche haben) und dann muss die irgendwer industriell umbringen.



Oder auch nicht. Unsere fallen halt irgendwann von der Stange.


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zu klären wäre dann noch warum die Leute in den 50er, 60er, 70er, 80er und sogar 90er nicht gestorben sind wie die Pfliegen an normaler Infuenza, als Atemwegserkrankung und einem Feinstaubanteil, der um ein Vielfaches höher lag.


Damals war Grobstaub und die Belastung der Luft mit Schwefel ein Thema, mit allen damit einhergehenden Folgen für die Atemwege. 
Wie der Himmel ueber der Ruhr wieder blau wurde - derwesten.de
Man könnte das noch um Beispiele aus der ehemaligen DDR erweitern. Aber manch einer scheint ein sehr kurzes Gedächtnis zu haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber manch einer scheint ein sehr kurzes Gedächtnis zu haben.



Ja, es scheint so ....
Auffallend ist z.B., dass es in den letzten Jahren keine weiteren Steigerung der Lebenserwartung mehr gab.
Ansonsten bemerkt man, dass die vielen tausenden kleinen Hilfen, von  Impfmittel über bessere Krankenhäuser,
gute Versorgung und besserer Unfallschutz gerade im geweblichen Bereich Wirkung zeigen.

Wir sind mit dem, was wir erreichen könnten, aber noch lange nicht am Ende. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Poulton schrieb:


> Man könnte das noch um Beispiele aus der ehemaligen DDR erweitern.



*Frühere Luftverschmutzung hinterlässt viele Lungenkranke in Leipzig
*_"... Die Folgen der dramatischen Luftverschmutzung während der DDR-Zeit sind  in der Region Leipzig auch heute noch zu spüren. So gibt es hier mehr  Lungenkranke als in anderen Gegenden Sachsens. Rund 35.000 Menschen  leiden noch heute – obwohl die Luft jetzt wieder sauberer ist - an der  unheilbaren und oft tödlichen Krankheit COPD. ...."_
Fruehere Luftverschmutzung hinterlaesst viele Lungenkranke in Leipzig: www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de


*Die schmutzige Luft in der DDR*
_... Die  Messdaten zu den Schwefeldioxid-Emissionen in der DDR wurden lange  unter Verschluss gehalten. Verglichen mit damals ist Berlin jetzt ein  Luftkurort. ..._
Smog : Die schmutzige Luft in der DDR


...


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist prinzipiell richtig.
> Die Kuh gibt aber deswegen (so viel) Milch, weil die Kälber sofort nach dem Wurf von der Mutter getrennt werden und fast alle Männlichen sofort getötet werden.
> Die Hühner legen nur ca. 3-4 Jahre Eier (das weiss ich deswegen, weil wir selber welche haben) und dann muss die irgendwer industriell umbringen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache, kann man in Jeder historichen Quelle nachlesen, deshalb artet es hier auch in politische Glaubensfragen aus.
Wird Fleisch wesentlich teurer, können es sich nur noch gewisse gesellschaftliche Schichten (regelmäßig) leisten, während die weniger Begüterten sich in Verzicht üben müssen, hatten wir alles schon in der Historie und auch blendend belegt, plus die daraus resultierenden gesellschaftlichen und politischen Effekte.
Das ist natürlich ein Effekt, der sich mit der politischen Agenda der eher veganen und vegetarischen (Verbots) Vertreter massiv beißt. Insoweit möchte man dann gleich ein diktatorisches Verbot für Alle, weiss aber rational, dass es dafür keine Mehrheit auf absehbare Zeit geben wird.
Deshalb auch die eher massiven Anfeindungen, an die Leute, die eher anderer Meinung sind, alleine über den Preis wird es  ohne massive gesellschaftliche Folgen/Ungerechtigkeiten nicht gehen und für Verbote fehlen m.A. nach auf lange Zeit die Mehrheiten dafür. Ist halt ein blöder Zirkelschluss.


----------



## Adi1 (8. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Unsere fallen halt irgendwann von der Stange.



Eben, weil das alles industrialisiert wurde.

Alles was wir jetzt verfuttern,
sind Züchtungen
für einen möglichst großen Ertrag.

Kaufe mal beim normalen Fleischer Schweinegulasch,
ist schon komisch,
wenn ein von Natur fettes Tier so mager ist. 

Deswegen können die meisten "Mastschweine" auch nicht 24/7 draußen gehalten
werden,
weil sie einfach krank werden und versterben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Damals war Grobstaub und die Belastung der Luft mit Schwefel ein Thema, mit allen damit einhergehenden Folgen für die Atemwege.
> Wie der Himmel ueber der Ruhr wieder blau wurde - derwesten.de
> Man könnte das noch um Beispiele aus der ehemaligen DDR erweitern. Aber manch einer scheint ein sehr kurzes Gedächtnis zu haben.



Nein du bestärkst ja meine Argumentation, anscheinend habe ich das falsch rübergebracht, ich bestreite doch gar nicht diese Themen und Folgen der Umweltverschmutzung aus den 1970er und 1980er Jahren, wir sind ja auch schon massiv weiter, nur wenn man dann als Vergleich diesen Post ließt



> Schaut man sich alleine die Zusammenhänge von Feinstaub und Corona-Infektionen an, wird es notwendig werden. Und es ist völlig egal, was manche Menschen davon halten oder mit welchen fadenscheinigen Begründungen sie weiter verschmutzen wollen, es wird eine Frage des Überlebens werden.
> Luftverschmutzung erhoeht Covid-19-Sterberisiko | Telepolis
> Ist Feinstaub Schuld an den vielen Todesfaellen in Italien? - quarks.de



ist das blanke Panikmache, um seine eigene politische oder umweltpolitische Agenda durchzudrücken, weil die Menschheit hat auch die 1970er und 1980er Jahre ziemlich gut überlebt, im Vergleich zu den Jahrzehnten und Jahrhunderten davor und hat sich ja massiv umweltpolitisch weiterentwickelt. Wenn man schreibt das könnte ein Problem sein/werden, ist das ja völlig in Ordnung, aber eine Frage von Leben und Tod (Überleben), ist nichts weiter als haltlose Panikmache!


----------



## Slezer (8. April 2020)

Das macht der Rotkäppchen seit Monaten im ganzen Forum. Schau doch Mal die ganzen Posts an


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

Backt ihr eigentlich auch mittlerweile frisches Brot Zuhause? Haben hier ja etwas Mehl gehortet, Dinkel, Bio Dinkel Vollkornmehl, Weizenmehl etc. Machen seit 2 Wochen unser Brot selber, richtig schmackhaft mittlerweile.
Hatten aber 2 fails wo es nicht wirklich was wurde.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Backt ihr eigentlich auch mittlerweile frisches Brot Zuhause?



Ich vertraue meinem örtlichen Supermarkt, der mich mit frischen Backwaren versorgt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Backt ihr eigentlich auch mittlerweile frisches Brot Zuhause? Haben hier ja etwas Mehl gehortet, Dinkel, Bio Dinkel Vollkornmehl, Weizenmehl etc. Machen seit 2 Wochen unser Brot selber, richtig schmackhaft mittlerweile.
> Hatten aber 2 fails wo es nicht wirklich was wurde.


Neee, ich habe dn besten der Bäcker vor meine Haustür. Aber jetzt geht es einen schönen frischen Salat.
Aber meine netten syrischen Nachbarn reichen mir gelegentlich frisch Gebackenes rein. Total lecker
und immer dampfend warm.

Ein Freund berichtete mit gestern von sienen vier Wochen Matyrium mit iener Viruserkrankung.
Vir zwei Wochen redete er noch von  leichten aber hartnäckigen Beschwerden und leichtem Fieber,
dann war Ruhe. Er er von Atemnot, flüssigem Auswurf und hohen Fieberstürmen berichtete, war 
nicht ermutigend. Nee, ich brauche so eine Infektion nicht.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (8. April 2020)

_*Mensch laut Studie an Verbreitung neuer Viren schuld*
Pandemien durch krankmachende Viren, die eigentlich von Tieren stammen, können laut einer neuen Studie in Zukunft häufiger auftreten. 
Verantwortlich dafür ist demnach der Mensch selbst, der durch die Jagd auf wilde Tiere, den Handel mit ihnen 
und die zunehmende Zerstörung ihrer natürlichen Lebensräume die Tiere zu immer größerer Nähe zum Menschen zwingt. 
Je enger der Kontakt wird, desto größer wird auch die Gefahr, dass Krankheitserreger vom Tier auf den Menschen überspringen. 
Rund 70 Prozent der menschlichen Krankheitserreger sind zoonotisch, das bedeutet, 
sie machen wie im Fall des neuen Coronavirus den Sprung ("Spillover“) vom Tier zum Menschen.

Für ihre am Mittwoch in der Fachzeitschrift "Proceedings of the Royal Society B" veröffentlichte Studie 
untersuchten US-Forscher um Christine Johnson von der University of California mehr als 140 Viren, 
von denen bekannt ist, dass sie vom Tier auf den Menschen übertragen wurden. 
Es zeigte sich auch, dass die Gefahr einer Übertragung am größten ist, 
wenn eine Tierart durch übermäßigen Konsum durch den Menschen und Lebensraumverlust bedroht ist.

"Wir verändern die Landschaft durch Abholzung, Ackerbau oder Viehzucht sowie durch den Bau oder Ausbau unserer Siedlungen", 
sagt Johnson. "Damit nehmen auch Häufigkeit und Intensität des Kontakts 
zwischen Menschen und Wildtieren zu - und das schafft die perfekten Bedingungen für das 'Spillover' der Viren".
(derstandard.at)_

Das hat spätestens mit der Sesshaftwerdung vor mehreren tausend Jahren begonnen.
Vorher haben unsere Vorfahren die Tiere nur bejagt, aber idR. nicht lebend mit nach Hause genommen,
um dauerhaft mit ihnen zu leben.


----------



## Slezer (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Neee, ich habe dn besten der Bäcker vor meine Haustür. Aber jetzt geht es einen schönen frischen Salat.
> Aber meine netten syrischen Nachbarn reichen mir gelegentlich frisch Gebackenes rein. Total lecker
> und immer dampfend warm.
> 
> ...


Kannst du auch mal einen vernünftigen Post da lassen ohne das man Augenkrebs bekommt? Ich bin kein deutscher aber Versuche so gut es geht Vernünftig zu schreiben das es jeder lesen und verstehen kann. Hat etwas mit Anstand zu tun. Danke


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Kannst du auch mal einen vernünftigen Post da lassen ohne das man Augenkrebs bekommt? Ich bin kein deutscher aber Versuche so gut es geht Vernünftig zu schreiben das es jeder lesen und verstehen kann. Hat etwas mit Anstand zu tun. Danke


Ich kann ihre Beiträge lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich kann ihre Beiträge lesen.


Einfach nicht provozieren lassen. Lass unsere rechte Ecke rumpaulen, das interessiert niemanden ....


----------



## Eckism (8. April 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich kann ihre Beiträge lesen.



Lesen und verstehen kannst du es, weil es deine Muttersprache ist...als Fremdsprache ist es allerdings Furchtbar.

@Rotkäppchen
Rechtschreibung hat nichts mit politischer Meinung zu tun...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Einfach nicht provozieren lassen. Lass unsere rechte Ecke rumpaulen, das interessiert niemanden ....



Zünde Dir am besten erstmal eine Erdbeerduftkerze an und dann die beliebigfarbene Plüschbrille aufgesetzt. 
Rechtschreibung ist doch sowieso eine Erfindung des pösen weiße-alte-Männer-Patriachats (nicht), um arme Einhörner zu unterdrücken. 

Spaß bei Seite, mancher Post von dir würde locker einen Straftatbestand von Vergewaltigung der Orthographie erfüllen, so es einen gäbe. 
In jeden Fall aber sind sie für Personen, deren Muttersprache nicht gerade Deutsch ist, manchmal, auf Grund teilweise sehr hahnebüchender Rechtschreibfehler, unnötig schwer zu lesen.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Einfach nicht provozieren lassen. Lass unsere rechte Ecke rumpaulen, das interessiert niemanden ....


Dein Post ist doch auch nur eine Provokation. Oder warum schiebst Du User in die rechte Ecke, die sich über die Rechtschreibung in Deinen Posts beschweren?


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Backt ihr eigentlich auch mittlerweile frisches Brot Zuhause?


Brot hatten wir nicht gebacken, aber letztes Wochenende Pizza. Also den Teig selbst gemacht.
Das war die letzte Hefe die wir hatten. Mal gucken wann wir wieder an neue dran kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Brot hatten wir nicht gebacken, aber letztes Wochenende Pizza. Also den Teig selbst gemacht.
> Das war die letzte Hefe die wir hatten. Mal gucken wann wir wieder an neue dran kommen.


Ich bin generell dabei, wieder viel mehr selber zu kochen. Früher ging ich 3-4 Tage die Woche essen,
weil es einfach so lecker ist und ich Dinge wie Sushi nicht selber machen kann. Frisches Gemüse, gutes 
Fleisch und Liebe bei der Zubereitung hilft über jede Krise!


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin generell dabei, wieder viel mehr selber zu kochen. Früher ging ich 3-4 Tage die Woche essen,
> weil es einfach so lecker ist *und ich Dinge wie Sushi nicht selber machen kann*. Frisches Gemüse, gutes
> Fleisch und Liebe bei der Zubereitung hilft über jede Krise!



Man kann alles lernen (ich gehe inzwischen nicht mehr zu Asiaten für Ente kross mit Currysoße, weil ich es selber kann) und gerade aktuell bietet es sich doch auch von der Zeit her an. 
Aber ist wie mein Vater als er Englisch lernen wollte, alte Menschen finden immer eine Ausrede warum man es nicht schafft / keine Zeit für findet...


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin generell dabei, wieder viel mehr selber zu kochen. Früher ging ich 3-4 Tage die Woche essen,
> weil es einfach so lecker ist und ich Dinge wie Sushi nicht selber machen kann. Frisches Gemüse, gutes
> Fleisch und Liebe bei der Zubereitung hilft über jede Krise!


Wir kochen an 5 Tagen die Woche frisch und selber. An einen Tag Fertiggerichte und am Anderen bestellen. Oder Restaurantbesuch (was aber im Moment flach fällt).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...  alte Menschen finden immer eine Ausrede ..


Ich bekomme aber die  Ingredienzien nicht. Da müsste ich zum Hamburger Fischmarkt fahren. Es geht um leckere Schweinereien, nicht um Fisch mit Reis. Alleine schon der extra fette Tonno, den es nur für Stammgäste gibt, eingeflogen aus Japan, ist nirgendwo zu kaufen. Aber gut, "der Deutsche" isst Thunfisch aus Dosen.

Selber kochen macht mir aber nur in Gesellschaft wirklichen Spaß und das verbietet sich gerade.  Und im kleinen Kreis zu kochen beschränkt sich dann in der Regel auf 1-2 Gänge.


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Brot hatten wir nicht gebacken, aber letztes Wochenende Pizza. Also den Teig selbst gemacht.
> Das war die letzte Hefe die wir hatten. Mal gucken wann wir wieder an neue dran kommen.



Mach deine Hefe selber, wir haben heute auch keine Hefe bekommen. (Haben aber noch etwas Hefe)

Neues aus der Türkei:

Erdogan hat Kündigungen verboten für 3 Monate (bei Bedarf 6 Monate), der Arbeitgeber kann die Arbeitnehmer zum Urlaub schicken, muss aber täglich ca 40 Lira zahlen.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2020)

Ich habe da keine Vorstellung. Wie weit kommt man in der Türkei mit 40 Lira (~5,40 Euro) am Tag? Ist das dort machbar, oder eher so eine "Marketing-Aktion" von Erdogan?


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alleine schon der extra fette Tonno,


Das erklärt so einiges.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das erklärt so einiges.



Ich hatte ja schon immer die Vermutung das sie einen "besonders einzigartigen Fetisch" für extradicke Thunfische hat.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> IEs geht um leckere Schweinereien, nicht um Fisch mit Reis. Alleine schon der extra fette Tonno, den es nur für Stammgäste gibt, eingeflogen aus Japan, ist nirgendwo zu kaufen. Aber gut, "der Deutsche" isst Thunfisch aus Dosen.


Einerseits machst Du einen auf Öko im Lehmhaus und auf der anderen Seite isst Du 3-4 mal die Woche auswärts, wo nur für Leute wie Dich der "extra fette Tonno aus Japan eingeflogen wird". Na gut, Du fährst ja auch 1000km am Tag mit dem Motorrad um auf der Nordschleife mit nem 12er-Ticket den "Kopf freizukriegen".  Ich kann Dich echt nicht ernstnehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das erklärt so einiges.


Ich versuche meine Mittel hier auszugeben. Ich fliege nicht. ich kaufe keine teuren Dinge, und ich bemühe mich, regionale Wirtschaft zu fördern. Essengehen ist reine Dienstleistung. Da verschwendet man kaum Ressourcen und bekommt auf der anderen Seite einen Geschmacksorgasmus nach dem anderen.  Das ist ein Kulturgut. Und das misse ich jetzt in der Krise verdammt.

- Off topic -
Und ja, ich bin natürlich gegen Thunfischjagd, weil sie ausgerottet werden. Aber wenn mir der Koch eine Schale mit besonderem Thunfisch vor die Nase stellt, dann kann ich nicht ablehnen. Der Fisch ist ja eh schon tot. Ausgerottet werden sie für Millionen billiger Dosen. Ja, man könnte es auch ablehnen, aber das wäre arg unhöflich. Das kann man nicht machen. Nicht beim Japaner


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Einerseits machst Du einen auf Öko im Lehmhaus und auf der anderen Seite isst Du 3-4 mal die Woche auswärts, wo nur für Leute wie Dich der "extra fette Tonno aus Japan eingeflogen wird". Na gut, Du fährst ja auch 1000km am Tag mit dem Motorrad um auf der Nordschleife mit nem 12er-Ticket den "Kopf freizukriegen".  Ich kann Dich echt nicht ernstnehmen.



Das ist doch das gleiche Phänomen, wie bei vielen ehemaligen Rauchern, die zu anderer Auffassung gekommen sind, die entwickeln sich auch, zu den schärfsten Kritikern des Rauchens überhaupt, habe selber davon welche in der Famillie.
Hauptsache sie konnten ihren Spass genießen, folgende Generationen müssen mit missionarischen Eifer abgehalten werden, weil sie hatten ja schon ihren Spass, brauchten also nicht zu verzichten, wollen aber das nun ALLE  ihre neu erworbene Überzeugung/Verzicht teilen, und wehe man macht das nicht!


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Topic: USA: Afroamerikaner ueberproportional haeufig von Corona getroffen - WELT

Gerade die Ärmsten trifft es mal wieder am schlimmsten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Brot hatten wir nicht gebacken, aber letztes Wochenende Pizza. Also den Teig selbst gemacht.
> Das war die letzte Hefe die wir hatten. Mal gucken wann wir wieder an neue dran kommen.



Gibt auch Rezepte für Brot ohne Hefe, ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Gibt auch Rezepte für Brot ohne Hefe, ist aber Geschmacksache.


Man kann auch Pizza mit anderen Teig machen. Z.B. Quark-Öl Teig. Auch sehr lecker!


----------



## Kelemvor (8. April 2020)

Ein guter Sauerteig braucht keine Hefe so weit ich von Muttern und Schwestern weiß. 
Keine Ahnung warum die Leute wie bekloppt Hefe aufkaufen, is ja schlimmer wie mit dem Klopapier.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ein guter Sauerteig braucht keine Hefe so weit ich von Muttern und Schwestern weiß.
> Keine Ahnung warum die Leute wie bekloppt Hefe aufkaufen, is ja schlimmer wie mit dem Klopapier.



Weil es mit Hefe als Backtriebmittel schneller geht, als wenn man den Sauerteig ohne Hefe gehren lässt, darum benutzt ja auch die Backindustrie so gerne Hefe und andere Enzyme als Triebmittel, weil man so in 4h das Ergebnis bekommt das sonst mehrere Tage bräuchte, bevor man es zum fertigen Produkt verarbeiten kann. 

Guter Artikel zu dem Thema, mit was unser gekauftes Brot eigentlich hergestellt wird:

Die Wahrheit ueber das Geschaeft mit dem gedopten Brot - Die Tricks mit Brot und Broetchen! - netzfrauen– netzfrauen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: USA: Afroamerikaner ueberproportional haeufig von Corona getroffen - WELT
> 
> Gerade die Ärmsten trifft es mal wieder am schlimmsten.


Darum hat auch Trump weniger ein Problem mit der Epidemie im Land. Es trifft Arme. Und das sind  Wähler der Demokraten. So tickt er, dieser Kretin.

- Off Topic -
Und bevor jetzt wieder jemand "Beleidigung" meldet, die Beleidigung ausländischer Staatschefs, in diesem Falle eher eine korrekte Charakterbeschreibung, ist als Folge von Böhmermanns Erdogan Gedicht nicht mehr verboten


----------



## Eckism (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin natürlich gegen Thunfischjagd, weil sie ausgerottet werden. Aber wenn mir der Koch eine Schale mit besonderem Thunfisch vor die Nase stellt, dann kann ich nicht ablehnen. Der Fisch ist ja eh schon tot. Ausgerottet werden sie für Millionen billiger Dosen. Ja, man könnte es auch ablehnen, aber das wäre arg unhöflich. Das kann man nicht machen. Nicht beim Japaner



Typisches Pipi Langstrumpf-Syndrom...ich dreh mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt. Der Fisch in den Dosen ist nur das Fleisch, was nicht schön aussieht, Reststücke usw...kommt allerdings vom selben Fisch.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum die Leute wie bekloppt Hefe aufkaufen, is ja schlimmer wie mit dem Klopapier.


Weil viele Gerichte eben mit Hefeteig gemacht werden. Die backen nicht nur Brot damit.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Typisches Pipi Langstrumpf-Syndrom...ich dreh mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt. Der Fisch in den Dosen ist nur das Fleisch, was nicht schön aussieht, Reststücke usw...kommt allerdings vom selben Fisch.


Den Post werde ich mir mal ins Regal tun, wenn Madame wieder was von nachhaltig, Bienen und "ich kaufe beim Biobauern um die Ecke ein" erzählt, während ihr Koch den "extra fetten Tonno-Flug aus Japan" organisiert.


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

Gibt nix besseres als ne Dose warmen Thunfisch und Ketchup Brote, oder Reis pur nur mit Salz, oder Nudeln pur mit einem Hauch feinstem JA! Sonnenblumenöl.
Denke mit 20€ pro Monat ist man pro Person gut bedient was Essen angeht.
Weihnachten kann man sich dann Fleisch gönnen Lorenz Crunchips Roasted Spare Ribs Geschmack | BlackedGold


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gibt nix besseres als ne Dose warmen Thunfisch und Ketchup Brote, oder Reis pur nur mit Salz, oder Nudeln pur mit einem Hauch feinstem JA! Sonnenblumenöl.
> Denke mit 20€ pro Monat ist man pro Person gut bedient was Essen angeht.


Wenn man nur überleben will, dann vielleicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Typisches Pipi Langstrumpf-Syndrom...ich dreh mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt. Der Fisch in den Dosen ist nur das Fleisch, was nicht schön aussieht, Reststücke usw...kommt allerdings vom selben Fisch.


Den Unterschied zwischen Extremen und differenzierter Sichtweise kennst Du? Ich könnte jetzt eine Vermutung anstellen, aber lassen wir das. Zwischen einem militanten Veganer und einem Befürworter der Abschaffung jeden Tierschutzes gibt es sehr viel Grau. Ich bin für nachhaltiges Wirtschaften. Natürlich kaufe ich beim Biobauern Fleisch oder Wild vom Jäger, aber ich bin massiv gegen Massentierhaltung und gegen das Leerfischen der Meere. Aus EU Meeren mit Fangquoten esse ich natürlich Fisch, aber z.B. Lachse aus Lachsfarmen sind tabu. Die Verseuchen ganze Flüsse und machen sie für Wildlachse unbewohnbar.

Und es hängt mit diesem Thema zusammen, weil uns die Massentierhaltung auf die Füße fällt. Das beginnt schon mit dem Einsatz von Antibiotika und endet in allerlei kruden Wildmärkten mit tausenden Tieren. Menschen, die so etwas machen, schreien förmlich danach, von Viren besiedelt zu werden.


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

Überleben kannst du mit 1 Scheibe Brot alle 3 Tage und Wasser, meine Vorschläge sind schon 3 Sterne wert^^ Bist zu verwöhnt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bist zu verwöhnt


Ich esse gerade ein Brötchen, Salat und dazu ein Stück Fisch. Lecker ....


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2020)

Kauft euch mal anständige Thüringer und Eichsfelder Wurst.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kulturgut.


Ich bin mal den Braunkohleofen anheizen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ostdeutsches Kulturgut beheizt mit Produkten aus der Region.


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich esse gerade ein Brötchen, Salat und dazu ein Stück Fisch. Lecker ....



Überleg mal nochmal, lange haltbarer saftiger Fisch (Thun) in der Dose, Brot mit Ketchup (weisst du was für geile Zutaten in Ketchup drin sind, was meinste wie lange Europa Tomaten eigentlich kennt?), dann saftiger Reis aus China, Pasta der Stolz Italiens mit leckerem Sonnenblumenöl!
Damals hätte man dir dafür ne Kiste Gold gegeben.

Edit: War eigentlich an jom gedacht^^


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. April 2020)

In den USA gibt es statt Masken jetzt Maulkörbe - alle Bürger gerettet.

HCA Healthcare suspends nurse who spoke out about coronavirus - Business Insider


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum Corona gut ist und wie die Gesellschaft sich ändern muss. Ein toller Artikel!
> 
> „Die Pandemie ist kein Zufall – die von Menschen verursachte Zerstoerung von OEkosystemen ist eine Hauptursache fuer COVID-19“ – Deutsche Umwelthilfe e.V.



Ich gehör ja normalerweise nicht zu denen, die auf der DUH rumhaken, aber das ist nun wirklich ein billiger Versuch, die eigene Agenda mit einem komplett anderen Thema zu verknüpfen, um einen Teil der arg monopolisierten Aufmerksamkeit abzugraben...
Cov-SARS2 dürfte es verdammt egal sein, ob es von einer Fledermaus aus einem täglich schrumpfenden Lebensraum auf einem versifften Markt für Buschfleisch auf den Menschen übergesprungen ist, oder von genau der gleichen Fledermaus, die im Besucherzentrum eines wunderbar bewahrten Nationalparks ins Gesicht einer Touristin knallt. Was zählt ist der Kontakt mit einer großen Zahl von Arten, nicht die Art des Kontaktes. Zwar stimmt es, dass Umweltzerstörung dringend nachlassen muss und für den Planeten insgesamt ein viel größeres Problem als Corona ist, aber wenn Schuppentiere genauso gehegt und geregelt bejagt werden würden, wie hier Rehe, wären die Übersprungchancen genauso gut/schlecht gewesen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Umso mehr müssen wir regenerative Energien nutzen. Das muss nun maximal forciert werden.



Wenn doch nur mal jemand ein paar 100 Milliarden für die Förderung zukunftsfähiger Branchen und Infrastruktur locker machen könnte. Aber Union und SPD sind leider gerade damit beschäftigt, die wirtschaftlichen Folgen von Corona für etabilierte Industrielle wegzugießkannen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem sollten illegale Tiermärkte verboten und auch der Umgang mit Tieren nochmal hinterfragt werden.
> Weil wenn ich sehe, wie Tiere eingepfercht und (noch lebendig) durch die Gegend geworfen, geschlagen,  gehäutet oder gegrillt werden, dann werde ich wütend und traurig zugleich.
> 
> Und die Chinesen sollte mal darüber nachdenken, dass die meisten ihrer verwendeten Tierprodukte, ihre traditionellen "Medizin", wirkungslos sind und man viel Leid verhindern könnte, wenn man darauf verzichtet.



Illegale Tiermärkte sind per Definition verboten 
Und die bislang legalen Wildtiermärkte sollte China im Januar auch abschaffen (ob es konsequent umgesetzt wurde, habe ich aufgrund der 1-Themen-Nachriten nicht mitbekommen)
Beim Rest, dem eigentlichen Respekt gegenüber Tieren, wird es aber schwierig. Und bei weitem nicht nur in China (auch wenn die ostaisatische Küche und Medizin ein riesiges Problem ist), wie man als Einwohner des Landes, das vor kurzem zum xten Mal betäubungslose Kastrationen weiter genehmigt hat.




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Coronavirus-News: RKI-Chef sieht positiven Trend! Warum er keine Entwarnung gibt - FOCUS Online
> 
> Jetzt macht Trump die WHO für seine eigenen Versäumnisse verantwortlich?



Überrascht mich nicht. Aber ich bin gespannt, wie lange seine Kreativität noch reicht. In Wuhan hat der Lockdown 11 Wochen gedauert, kam viel pünktlicher und war weitaus gründlicher als alles, was Trump auch nur versucht hat. Wenn er jetzt in Woche 2 nach China und Anfeindungen gegenüber Europa schon der UN die Schuld gibt, was macht er dann in Woche 3 und 4 und 14? Iran wird schwierig, Russland auch, Terroristen sind gerade ruhig, auf Linke sollte er gerade nicht aufmerksam machen...
Es bleibt spannend in den USA. Und tödlich.




compisucher schrieb:


> Vegan im Sinne von ökologisch wird dann schon ganz schön schwierig, weil viele vegane Produkte aus ökologisch bedenklichem Anbau kommt.
> 
> Ist ja recht sinnfei, wenn man sich Biozitronen aus Südamerika übern Winter einfliegen lässt
> 
> Also gibt es selbst angebaute Kartoffeln,  Rosenkohl und Grünkohl. Letztere nach der Ernte kurz blanchiert und schnell eingefroren.



Nicht nur die Jahreszeiten sind bei rein Veganer Ernährung ein Problem, auch Anbaugebiete als solches: Wenn man zur Deckung des eigenen Nährstoffbedarfs diverse Sondergemüse braucht, hat man bei dem in Deutschland gut anbaubaren schnell ein Problem. Und es nützt der Umwelt nichts, wenn man auf Flächen die eigentlich nur für Gras taugen, hier schlecht wachsende Pflanzen hochzuzieht, die dann pro humane Nahrungseinheit doppelt so viele Fläche und Energie erfordern, wie Tierhaltung. Der Mensch hat mit letzterer schließlich nicht nur angefangen, weil Fleisch lecker und nahrhaft ist, sondern auch weil Weidewirtschaft für viele Standorte tatsächlich eine ziemlich gute Nutzungsform ist. Erst recht wenn man extensive Landwirtschaft gut heißt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schaut man sich alleine die Zusammenhänge von Feinstaub und Corona-Infektionen an, wird es notwendig werden. Und es ist völlig egal, was manche Menschen davon halten oder mit welchen fadenscheinigen Begründungen sie weiter verschmutzen wollen, es wird eine Frage des Überlebens werden.
> Luftverschmutzung erhoeht Covid-19-Sterberisiko | Telepolis



Ist das nicht genau die falsche Schlussfolgerung? Wenn Corona sich über Feinstaub verbreiten würde, dann würden in Regionen mit hoher Luftbelastung die Infektionsquote steigen. Die Todesquote könnte dadurch in erster Instanz sogar sinken, weil auf einmal vergleichsweise vorsichtig und bewusst agierende als Infizierte in die Statistik wandern, die tendenziell eine höhere Überlebenschance haben.

Umgekehrt ist es absolut nichts neues, dass in Gegenden mit erhöhter Luftverschmutzung auch mehr Lungenschäden auftauchen und dass Corona-Infektionen bei Vorschäden häufiger tödlich verlaufen, ist auch bekannt. Das sagt aber rein gar nichts über die Verbreitungschancen des Virus aus.




compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, früher oder später wird uns allen nix anderes übrig bleiben, sich nach einer alternativen Energiequelle an Stelle Öl, Gas oder Kohle umzuschauen.
> Unabhängig von ökologischen Fragen ist es Fakt, dass die Energie tragenden Bodenschätze endlich sind und immer knapper werden.
> 
> Die Amis pressen nicht umsonst schon für 35-40 €/Barrel Erdöl aus dem Schiefer, weil die natürlichen Flüssiglagerstätten z. B. in Texas praktisch leer sind.



Die Amis (oder eher: die Kanadier, die ebi Teersanden führend sind) machen das aus politischen Gründen: Sie wollen nichts mehr importieren. Es stimmt zwar, dass die Förderung tendenziell immer teurer wird, aber gerade bei Gas ist da noch verdammt viel Luft nach oben und Kohle gibt es weiterhin fast umsonst. Iirc enthalten allein die derzeit schon wirtschaftlich getesteten Öl- und Gas-Lagerstätten mehr CO2, als wir dem Klima in den nächsten 200 Jahren zumuten können und mit den unkonventionellen Lagerstätten ist es mehr als das Vierfache. Mit Kohle ist man beim Zehnfachen und dann steckt nochmal ungefähr die Summe dieses ganzen in Methanhydraten, für deren Nutzung auch schon Konzepte bestehen. Also nö: Fossile Energieträger gehen uns so schnell nicht aus, auch wenn sie bei hohem Verbrauch teurer werden könnten. Aber da ist noch viel Raum nach oben, ehe Deutsche auch nur an Verhaltensänderungen denken geschweige denn Probleme bekommen.

In der Realität ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall: Nachdem Venezuela mal vorgeprescht war, ist nicht nur den Arabern, sondern auch den USA und zunehmend selbst Putin klar geworden, dass die Menschheit nicht einmal die aktuell eingeplanten Lagerstätten leeren sollte und das ein zunehmend größerer Teil der Welt das auch nicht zu tun plant. Heißt: Wer seinen Klimamüll jetzt nicht billig vertickt, der bleibt darauf sitzen. Deswegen wird auch dieser Tage munter weiter gefördert. Es hat kein Ölförderer mehr großes Interesse daran, den Ölpreis hochzuhalten. Damit würde er das Ende seines eigenen Marktes nur beschleunigen, wenn auf einmal auch ökonomische Gründe für weniger fossilen Verbrauch sprechen täten.



> Du merkst, ich argumentiere gar nicht ökologisch, weil der wirtschaftliche Hebel viel, viel gewaltiger bei regenerativen Energiequellen ist.
> 
> Man kann trefflich darüber diskutieren, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, zuerst die regenerative Energieerzeugung hochzufahren, bevor man Kohlekraftwerke abschaltet.
> 
> Ich denke, das setzt die Bundesregierung schlichtweg auf die Eigendynamik des Marktes.



Nö. Da rettet die Bundesregierung die Pfrunde der dicksten Lobbys. Deswegen !bremsen! wir aktuell den Aufbau von erneuerbaren Energien, finanzieren aber umgekehrt den weiteren Betrieb von Kohlekraftwerken und den Bau übergewichtiger Batterieautos. Dabei verursacht ein mit Kohlestrom betriebenes Elektroauto wesentlich mehr Umwelt- und Klimaschäden als ein Benziner. Die Bundesregierung bezahlt also zusätzliche Klimaschädigung mit jeder Menge Steuergeld. Steuergeld, dass mal wieder an Eon, EnBW, Vattenfall, VW, Daimler, BMW,... geht. Wie so vieles in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten.



> Ich wäre blöd, würde ich künftig nur einen einzigen Cent in Gas, Kohle, Pellets oder Erdölprodukte investieren - ich spare ab dem 5. Jahr jedes Jahr über 6000 € Energie, Sprit und Heizkosten!



6000 € ???
Sorry, aber selbst für einen Vierpersonenhaushalt klingt das nicht gerade nach öko, sondern nach ziemlicher Energieverschwendung. Ich kam mit 2 Personen letztes Jahr auf rund 2500 € und davon könnte man nochmal locker 500 € abziehen, wenn statt Biogas normale Tarife buchen könnte. Deine Umstellung auf Selbstversorgung würde ich eher als Investition in einen (aus ökologischer Sicht) Luxuslebensstil betrachten denn als Klima- oder gar Umweltschutzmaßnahme.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache, kann man in Jeder historichen Quelle nachlesen, deshalb artet es hier auch in politische Glaubensfragen aus.
> Wird Fleisch wesentlich teurer, können es sich nur noch gewisse gesellschaftliche Schichten (regelmäßig) leisten, während die weniger Begüterten sich in Verzicht üben müssen, hatten wir alles schon in der Historie und auch blendend belegt, plus die daraus resultierenden gesellschaftlichen und politischen Effekte.



Naja: Aktuell konsumieren die Deutschen mehr als doppelt so viel Fleisch wie allein aus rein gesundheitlichen Gründen empfehlenswert wäre. Und da gibt es außer bei den untersten 1-5% meines Wissens nach auch keine soziale Staffelung. Nur weil man ein paar 100 € mehr im Monat hat, hat man ja nicht mehr Hunger und bewusste Ernährung mit abnehmendem Fleischkonsum wird mit steigendem Wohlstand sogar leicht häufiger. Demnach wäre eine Verdoppelung der Preise wohl allemal machbar. Gegen die direkte Erhöhung von Fleischpreisen bin ich trotzdem, aber es ist allerhöchste Zeit für das Verbot von Haltungsbedingungen und insbesondere auch Gülleregelungen, die die derzeitige Billigstproduktion überhaupt möglich machen. Dass das günstigste Steak dann bei 10 €/kg statt 5 €/kg liegt wäre nur ein netter Nebeneffekt - und immer noch sozialverträglich. (HIV und Mindestlohn entsprechend anpassen, fertig)
Viel Fleisch ist ökologisch halt ein Luxus und solange wir in einer Marktwirtschaft leben, muss jeder selbst entscheiden, in welchen Luxus er sein überschüssiges Budget am liebsten investiert. Das sollte man nicht mit dem Grundproblem vermengen, dass einige insgesamt zuwenig Budget haben. Was nützt es einem armen Vegetarier auch, wenn wir Fleisch aus "sozialen" Gründen billig halten, er aber weiterhin zuwenig Geld für Bildungsreisen hat?




Duvar schrieb:


> Backt ihr eigentlich auch mittlerweile frisches Brot Zuhause? Haben hier ja etwas Mehl gehortet



Nö. Habe, im Gegensatz zu anderen Forumsteilnehmern, niemandem etwas weggehamstert und sehe bei selbstgebackenem Brot weiterhin den Verhältnis aus Aufwand und Nutzen* nicht. Vom guten Bäcker schmeckt es praktisch genauso gut und da bin ich ja oft schon zu faul, es extra zu holen 

*: Übrigens auch ökologisch. Selbst Nahrung zubereiten, die man in gleicher Qualität aus einem effizient arbeitenden Großbetrieb bekommen kann, ist eigentlich Verschwendung.




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich kann ihre Beiträge lesen.



Ich auch, aber einige lesen sich genauso schlecht wie einige von meinen. Nur dass ich die dann meistens nach Mitternacht geschrieben habe, nicht nachmittags 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bekomme aber die  Ingredienzien nicht. Da müsste ich zum Hamburger Fischmarkt fahren. Es geht um leckere Schweinereien, nicht um Fisch mit Reis. Alleine schon der extra fette Tonno, den es nur für Stammgäste gibt, eingeflogen aus Japan, ist nirgendwo zu kaufen.



Soviel zum Thema Umwelt/Klimaschutz/sich um kommende Generationen sorgen. Wenn du früher viermal die Woche eingeflogenes gegessen hast, weil wegen der Nordschleifentouren die Zeit zum Kochen fehlte, brauchen wir uns über den heutigen Zustand des Planeten auch nicht wundern.




Duvar schrieb:


> Neues aus der Türkei:
> 
> Erdogan hat Kündigungen verboten für 3 Monate (bei Bedarf 6 Monate), der Arbeitgeber kann die Arbeitnehmer zum Urlaub schicken, muss aber täglich ca 40 Lira zahlen.



Betrifft das auch unfähige/gemeingefährliche Präsidenten oder kann man die weiterhin feuern? 




keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe da keine Vorstellung. Wie weit kommt man in der Türkei mit 40 Lira (~5,40 Euro) am Tag? Ist das dort machbar, oder eher so eine "Marketing-Aktion" von Erdogan?



Letztes Jahr lagen die Lebenserhaltungskosten da ungefähr bei der Hälfte der hiesigen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie die zunehmende Inflation sich auswirkt. Es ist jedenfalls deutlich unter dem Mindestlohn und der ist afaik bei weitem nicht ausreichend, um eine Familie zu ernähren.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Off topic -
> Und ja, ich bin natürlich gegen Thunfischjagd, weil sie ausgerottet werden. Aber wenn mir der Koch eine Schale mit besonderem Thunfisch vor die Nase stellt, dann kann ich nicht ablehnen. Der Fisch ist ja eh schon tot. Ausgerottet werden sie für Millionen billiger Dosen. Ja, man könnte es auch ablehnen, aber das wäre arg unhöflich. Das kann man nicht machen. Nicht beim Japaner



Jein. Es ist zwar der massenhafte Fang, der Bestände einbrechen lässt, aber es sind die absurd hohen Gourmetpreise für bereits seltene Arten, die für die Ausrottung sorgt. Und die wäre es schlicht unrentabel, noch gezielt nach Rotem oder Blauflossenthun zu suchen. Umgekehrt landet in den billigen Dosen eben sowieso nur die Arten, denen es noch vergleichsweise gut geht.
Dieses Phänomen gilt übrigens auch für viele andere Wildtiere, egal ob zur Ernährung, für Medizin oder andere Zwecke (ganz klassisches Beispiel: Riesenalk): Kaum etwas wird durch massenhafte Nutzung ausgerottet. Das geschieht erst, wenn selbsternannte Kenner anfangen, wegen der Seltenheit Sonderpreise zu zahlen. Und das pflanzt sich durch die ganze Kette bis nach unten durch - ein Koch stellt nur dann einem zweiten Gast eine Schale besonderen Thunfischs hin, wenn er die erste Schale dieser Art bekommen hat. Und kein Großhändler ordert einen weiteren deratigen Fisch, wenn der Koch nach dem ersten Stück kein weiteres mehr gekauft hat. Und ohne die Bestellung vom Großhändler kommen die Preise nicht zustande, die für die Ausrottung sorgen. Da sollte sich absolut niemand aus der Verantwortung drücken, sondern jedem, der Fleisch einer gefährdeten Art auf den Tisch stellt, den Tisch um die Ohren schlagen!

(Ein Glück, dass mir alles nördlich von Thailand und östlich von Nepal eh selten schmeckt, da komme ich gar nicht erst in solche Konflikte )


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

Kochen/Backen tut der Seele gut, selbst gemacht ist halt was besonderes, vor allem, wenn es gut schmeckt + man muss sich nicht der Corona Gefahr aussetzen 
Kochen ist Liebe, wenn du die Zutaten liebst und sie so behandelst, wie sie es verdienen, dann werden alle happy


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2020)

Mir kommt gerade wieder die Sache mit der veganen Kreuzfahrt in den Sinn.


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

Schau mal hier zB, glückliche strahlende/glänzende Zutaten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schau mal hier zB, glückliche strahlende/glänzende Zutaten:



Liegt da eine tote Katze mit drin?


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt da eine tote Katze mit drin?


Es gibt kein Gammelfleisch, nur stark gewürzte Speisen!


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Poste das nur, damit ihr etwas Inspiration habt für die nächsten Tage, wenn ihr am kochen seid.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Dörrgerät)



Reicht soviel Inspiration, oder braucht ihr noch paar Bilder?^^


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber wer türkische Küche mag:  AhmetKocht

Der macht viele leckere Gerichte und ist sehr symphatisch.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Cov-SARS2 dürfte es verdammt egal sein, ob es von einer Fledermaus aus einem täglich schrumpfenden Lebensraum auf einem versifften Markt für Buschfleisch auf den Menschen übergesprungen ist, oder von genau der gleichen Fledermaus, die im Besucherzentrum eines wunderbar bewahrten Nationalparks ins Gesicht einer Touristin knallt.



Letzteres ist durch den Ultraschall aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich im Nationalpark bei Fledermäusen ansteckt, dürfte deutlich geringer sein.
Man ist ja nicht auf engen Raum mit ihnen und packt sie in der Regel auch nicht an.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2020)

In Italien hat man Glück gehabt, dass durch die Ausgangssperre nur wenige Menschen unterwegs waren: Zwischen Ligurien und Toskana: Bruecke in Italien eingestuerzt | tagesschau.de

Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt: Betrug bei Corona-Soforthilfen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Letzteres ist durch den Ultraschall aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Fledermäuse sind überraschend ungeschickt, wenn ihr Spielraum eingeschränkt wird und/oder sie durch irgend etwas gestört, aufgeregt oder abgelenkt sind. Damals wurden wir in einer feldermausreichen Ecke mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit von den Tierchen gerammt, was für die Herren kein Problem war, aber die Damen der Schhöpfung fanden das eher nicht so gut - bitte nicht mißverstehen, die Mädels waren keine Püppchen, aber die Viecher verhedderten sich in Panik gerne in langen Frisuren und so eine erschrockene Fledermaus ist beim Entwirren auch nicht gerade kooperativ.

Des Rätsels Lösung: Der unregelmäßige Lärm und die Scheinwerfer einer nahen Straße brachten die Flederhäuter gründlich aus dem Konzept; auch die Pumpenanlage eines nahes Wasserturms stand im Verdacht, mit hochtonigen (für Menschen unhörbaren) Betriebsgeräuschen dazu beizutragen.

Letzendlich muss es aber auch gar keinen direkten Körperkontakt oder Verzehr geben. Auch beispielsweise über Ausscheidungen oder sekundäre Überträger (Parasiten, Haustiere etc.) können Viren und  Bakterien vom ursprünglichen Wirt auf den Menschen übertragen werden. "Nähe zum ursprünglichen Wirt" ist eher in Form von "sich überschneidende Lebensräume" zu verstehen.

Dabei spielt es sicherlich eine Rolle, dass Menschen die natürlichen Lebensräume von Wildtieren einschränken bzw. sich parallel in diesen ansiedeln, aber häufig sind es auch Lebensräume, die sich Mensch und Tier schon immer geteilt haben. Die ersten Menschen, die in Höhlen Unterschlupf suchten, lebten auch dicht an dicht mit Fledermäusen, ohne dass sie jetzt unbedingt konkurrierten. Ebenso fanden Fledermäuse schon immer *zusätzlichen* Unterschlupf in von Menschen errichteten Gebäuden. Bestimmte Arten teilen sich einfach Lebensräume und damit tendenziell auch Krankheitserreger (und, was das angeht, irgendwann auch Immunitäten).


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fledermäuse sind überraschend ungeschickt, wenn ihr Spielraum eingeschränkt wird und/oder sie durch irgend etwas gestört, aufgeregt oder abgelenkt sind. Damals wurden wir in einer feldermausreichen Ecke mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit von den Tierchen gerammt, was für die Herren kein Problem war, aber die Damen der Schhöpfung fanden das eher nicht so gut - bitte nicht mißverstehen, die Mädels waren keine Püppchen, aber die Viecher verhedderten sich in Panik gerne in langen Frisuren und so eine erschrockene Fledermaus ist beim Entwirren auch nicht gerade kooperativ.


Den Kopf in nen Höhleneingang gehalten? Wo die Fledermäuse wie in "The Dark Knight" rausgeflogen sind?



> Letzendlich muss es aber auch gar keinen direkten Körperkontakt oder Verzehr geben. Auch beispielsweise über Ausscheidungen oder sekundäre Überträger (Parasiten, Haustiere etc.) können Viren und  Bakterien vom ursprünglichen Wirt auf den Menschen übertragen werden. "Nähe zum ursprünglichen Wirt" ist eher in Form von "sich überschneidende Lebensräume" zu verstehen.


Ich denke schon, dass die direkte räumliche Nähe, wie auf Märkten und auch der Körperkontakt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich zu infizieren, schon deutlich erhöht.
Höher jedenfalls als wenn jemand durch den Nationalpark streift und Fotos aus der Distanz knipst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In den USA gibt es statt Masken jetzt Maulkörbe - alle Bürger gerettet.
> 
> HCA Healthcare suspends nurse who spoke out about coronavirus - Business Insider



Diese verfluchten Chin... Oh, wait...


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2020)

Staat vs Unternehmen der Privatwirtschaft


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Überleben kannst du mit 1 Scheibe Brot alle 3 Tage und Wasser, meine Vorschläge sind schon 3 Sterne wert^^ Bist zu verwöhnt


Ich kann locker 1 Monat ohne Essen überleben, gesund ist aber was anderes.

Zurück zum Thema:
Gerade waren es noch 47.000 neue Fälle in den USA und jetzt auf einmal nur 25.000.
Aber den Werten aus China wird immer nicht vertraut.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schau mal hier zB, glückliche strahlende/glänzende Zutaten:
> 
> [Bilder]



Alter nu hör ma wieder auf mit den lecker Bildern ... Das Hühnchen sieht ma abartig gut aus!


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2020)

Wenn der Nachrichten Header der Tagesschau ungewollt missinterpretierbar ausfällt.
Vielleicht sollte man da die App doch lieber nicht auf sein Smartphone laden... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(RKI plant neue App zur Virus-Verbreitung)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man da die App doch lieber nicht auf sein Smartphone laden...


Du braucht eine überwundene Infektion, um nicht mehr unter Quarantäne Maßnahmen zu fallen. Dafür brauchst Du die App. Es soll dann ein Sonnensymbol geben, welches man ausgedruckt über dem Herzen trägt und dann keine Einschränkungen mehr hat. Wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn der Nachrichten Header der Tagesschau ungewollt missinterpretierbar ausfällt.
> Vielleicht sollte man da die App doch lieber nicht auf sein Smartphone laden...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wusste es! Die wollen mir Corona direkt per 5G in die Nüsse senden!  

...glauben die echt das jemand freiwillig diese Spionage App installiert?


----------



## Eckism (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Extremen und differenzierter Sichtweise kennst Du? Ich könnte jetzt eine Vermutung anstellen, aber lassen wir das. Zwischen einem militanten Veganer und einem Befürworter der Abschaffung jeden Tierschutzes gibt es sehr viel Grau. Ich bin für nachhaltiges Wirtschaften. Natürlich kaufe ich beim Biobauern Fleisch oder Wild vom Jäger, aber ich bin massiv gegen Massentierhaltung und gegen das Leerfischen der Meere. Aus EU Meeren mit Fangquoten esse ich natürlich Fisch, aber z.B. Lachse aus Lachsfarmen sind tabu. Die Verseuchen ganze Flüsse und machen sie für Wildlachse unbewohnbar.
> 
> Und es hängt mit diesem Thema zusammen, weil uns die Massentierhaltung auf die Füße fällt. Das beginnt schon mit dem Einsatz von Antibiotika und endet in allerlei kruden Wildmärkten mit tausenden Tieren. Menschen, die so etwas machen, schreien förmlich danach, von Viren besiedelt zu werden.



Es ging drum "Der Fisch ist ja eh tot"...da könnte man sagen, die Wurst ist ja eh schon Wurst usw. Ich esse generell keinen Meeresfisch, mir gefällt die Fangart nicht und die ganzen Schwermetalle im Fischfleisch. Ich esse höchsten mal nen Stück Fisch, den ich selbst gefangen hab, aber soviel ist das auch nicht.Tiere töten ist nicht so mein Ding. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das ich Kalbsfleisch LIEBE, aber es absolut beschissen finde, das Babykühe dafür sterben. Massentierhaltung geht überhaupt nicht, ich bin ja eher ein Verfächter von "wie du mir, so ich Dir", es könnte sich niemand schöner ausmalen als ich, was man mit solchen Tierquälern machen könnte...wenn man denn dürfte.
Ich finde selbst auf'n Pferd sitzen und Reiten irgendwie nicht ganz Tierfreundlich...ihr habt da echt nen falschen Bild von mir.


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

Lanz gerade war durchaus interessant. Maske ja nein vielleicht, also doch alles nur Unsinn. Masken machen sehr wohl - und in beide Richtungen - Sinn, was aber augenscheinlich Anfangs bestritten wurde, einfach nur weil es hier nicht genug gab. Ein "Tipp" von Karl Lauterbach war der Staubsaugerbeutel.

Eine OP-Maske sei 5x so effektiv wie eine selbst genähte Baumwollmaske, und der Staubsaugerbeutel läge nahe einer OP-Maske. Ich werde jetzt beim nächsten (größeren) Einkauf (in der Stadt) jedenfalls eine Maske tragen. Ob komplett selbst gebastelt oder für ~5-10€ ein "Mehrweg-Eigenbau" von ebay, ggf. noch modifiziert, werde ich die Tage entscheiden. Einen provisorischen Mundschutz - für einen kleinen Einkauf im benachbarten Stadtteil morgen - habe ich mir jedenfalls schon zurechtgelegt.

Ich bin mal gespannt. Die Wirtschaft will natürlich so schnell wie möglich wieder "angefahren" werden, und viele Menschen/Arbeiter usw. wollen das natürlich auch, aber die Mediziner sind sich hier noch ziemlich uneins. Die einen (nicht zuletzt ja auch Herr Lauterbach) können sich nicht vorstellen dass das dieses Jahr noch mal was mit größeren Veranstaltungen usw. wird, andere wollen aber - unter Auflagen wie zb. mit Masken/Mundschutz, und limitierter Anzahl an Besuchern usw - genau das.

Stichwort Oktoberfest, und so weiter.

Es wird also noch spannend, was kann die Wirtschaft noch wegstecken, was kann die Politik noch gewähren, der Staat noch aushalten/finanzieren, und wann wird wirklich wieder annähernd der Normalzustand erreicht werden... wenn ein Impfstoff für die breite Masse vielleicht nicht mal nächstes Jahr verfügbar sein wird...


Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZUtkTUl56o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

Masken wurden ein Thema seit die Untersuchungen in Gangelt (Heinsberg) immer deutlicher zeigen, dass nur Tröpfcheninfektion eine realer Übertragungsweg ist.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Lanz gerade war durchaus interessant.


Ich hatte die Sendung auch gesehen.



> Ein "Tipp" von Karl Lauterbach war der Staubsaugerbeutel.


Das Problem ist wohl dabei das da niemand durch atmen kann.




> Ich bin mal gespannt. Die Wirtschaft will natürlich so schnell wie möglich wieder "angefahren" werden, und viele Menschen/Arbeiter usw. wollen das natürlich auch, aber die Mediziner sind sich hier noch ziemlich uneins. Die einen (nicht zuletzt ja auch Herr Lauterbach) können sich nicht vorstellen dass das dieses Jahr noch mal was mit größeren Veranstaltungen usw. wird, andere wollen aber - unter Auflagen wie zb. mit Masken/Mundschutz, und limitierter Anzahl an Besuchern usw - genau das.
> 
> Stichwort Oktoberfest, und so weiter.


Seine Prognosen sind nicht ganz so optimistisch wie die anderer Experten. Er meinte auch das nächstes Jahr wohl ein Impfstoff verfügbar ist, aber nicht für die breite Masse. 
Ein Impfstoff für die Masse kommt seiner Einschätzung nach erst 2022.

Er meinte auch dass das Ziel "Immunität durch Durchseuchung" noch in weiter Ferne ist. Weil noch nicht mal 1% der Bevölkerung Corona gehabt haben.
Und rechnet fest mit einer zweiten Welle spätestens im Herbst.

Meine größte Hoffnung ist ja momentan, dass ein wirksames Medikament gegen die schweren Verläufe gefunden wird.
Weil wenn die Lungen einmal stark geschädigt wurden, sich wohl nicht mehr von alleine erholen können. 
Das man das vorher vermeiden kann sobald erste Symptome auftreten.


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich wusste es! Die wollen mir Corona direkt per 5G in die Nüsse senden!






> ...glauben die echt das jemand freiwillig diese Spionage App installiert?


Ich kenne jedenfalls niemand der das vor hat.
Ich glaub den ganzen Corona Wahn eh schon lange nicht mehr. Wie das alles hoch gespielt wird ist so lachhaft.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich glaub den ganzen Corona Wahn eh schon lange nicht mehr. Wie das alles hoch gespielt wird ist so lachhaft.


Dann gehörst du wahrscheinlich nicht zu einer Risikogruppe und fühlst dich deswegen sicher?


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2020)

Ob ich risikobefreit bin, als Raucher und Heuschnupfen-Asthmatiker? Keine Ahnung.
Aber ich mach mir deswegen kein Kopf. Ich leb ganz normal weiter, geh arbeiten, geh unter Leute und leb wie bisher. 
Ich verbiete aber natürich niemanden weiter seine Paranoia zu schieben.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ob ich risikobefreit bin, als Raucher und Heuschnupfen-Asthmatiker? Keine Ahnung.


Dann gehörst du zur Risikogruppe.  



> Ich verbiete aber natürich niemanden weiter seine Paranoia zu schieben.


Ich schiebe auch keine Paranoia aber bin vorsichtig.
Verharmlosen sollte man das Ganze auch nicht.

Und wenn man sich selber nicht schützen will, wenigstens versuchen andere zu schützen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich selber nicht schützen will, wenigstens versuchen andere zu schützen.



That's it! Egoismus ist hier fehl am Platze,nur meine Meinung!

So ich geh mich jetzt rasieren, Vollbart is doch nich so mein Ding ...


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> So ich geh mich jetzt rasieren, Vollbart is doch nich so mein Ding ...


Ich hoffe ja mal das bald wieder die Friseure auf haben.
Sonst laufe ich bald rum wie "Catweazle".


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal das bald wieder die Friseure auf haben.
> Sonst laufe ich bald rum wie "Catweazle".


Oh ja, wenn die Friseure nicht SPÄTESTENS Anfang Mai aufmachen, schnapp ich mir nen Rasierer und dann geht´s los.
Hätte nie gedacht das ich den Friseur so vermissen werde.^^


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2020)

Was ist ein Friseur?
Da war ich seit fast 9 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Oh ja, wenn die Friseure nicht SPÄTESTENS Anfang Mai aufmachen, schnapp ich mir nen Rasierer und dann geht´s los.
> Hätte nie gedacht das ich den Friseur so vermissen werde.^^



Warum dieses, gerade jetzt ist doch die Möglichkeit die Frisuren der 70er Jahre wieder aufleben zu lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Friseur?
> Da war ich seit fast 9 Jahren nicht mehr.


Ich bin da alle 2 Wochen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum dieses, gerade jetzt ist doch die Möglichkeit die Frisuren der 70er Jahre wieder aufleben zu lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lieber nicht.
Umso länger meine Haare werden, umso beschissener kommen meine 2 gigantischen Wirbel zu Tage.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Umso länger meine Haare werden, umso beschissener kommen meine 2 gigantischen Wirbel zu Tage.


Ich habe sogar 3. Hinten zwei und vorne einen. 
Aber wenn die Haare richtig lang sind, dann sieht man die nicht mehr. Nur im Übergang.
Aber ich trage meine Haare lieber kürzer seit ein paar Jahren.

Topic: Ebola-Medikament gegen Covid-19: „Es ist noch kein Patient gestorben“ - WELT

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Würde ich mit schweren Covid 19-Symptomen im KH landen, würde ich mich auch dazu bereit erklären, dass die das an mir testen dürfen.
Weil wenn man nichts macht wird es eh schlimmer. Und so kann man sich und anderen Menschen möglichweise helfen.


----------



## OField (9. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Falsches Beispiel!
> 
> Aber wir können beim Thema bleiben, was ist in den USA passiert, als Alkohol verboten war/wurde, Stichwort Prohibition und ihre Auswirkung auf die Gesellschaft, Wirtschaft, Politik, Kriminalität und alles entscheident Korruption.
> !



Fair enough, aber es ist genauso ein Fataler Fehlgedanke, dass die Wirtschaft alles regelt und ein Optimum für alle erzeugt. Dafür handeln Menschen nämlich zu irrational Tragik der Allmende – Wikipedia

Gerade das Corona Virus selbst zeigt ja, wie schlecht die Wirtschaft auf Krisen vorbereitet ist. Alle brauchen Staatliche Hilfe und Große Unternehmen weigern sich sogar Miete zu zahlen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal das bald wieder die Friseure auf haben.
> Sonst laufe ich bald rum wie "Catweazle".



Catweazle, wie geil ... aber meine Haare schneidet meine Frau schon seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## Luka842 (9. April 2020)

seh ich auch so


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

Fatboy Slim schrieb:
			
		

> Here’s a mixtape for your stay-at-home raves this weekend…







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fl5BjSWhC0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Die Mehrheit ist für die aktuellen Maßnahmen und gegen eine Lockerung: Politbarometer: Mehrheit gegen schnelle Shutdown-Lockerung - ZDFheute

Zu den Fakenews von letztens: Einschraenkungen wegen Corona: Keine Sonderregeln im Ramadan | tagesschau.de

Obduktionen bei Corona | tagesschau.de


Edit:
Im Politbarometer ist auch das Ranking für die Politiker wieder dabei. Da bei stürzen vor allem FDP-Politiker ab, die gegen die Gesundheit und für Sparmaßnahmen in Krankenhäusern, bzw. dem Gesundheitssystem allgemein,  kämpfen. 


			
				https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/politbarometer-coronavirus-shutdown-100-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende der Liste stehen Friedrich Merz mit nur noch 0,1 (Mrz. II: 0,5) und Christian Lindner, der mit minus 0,4 (Mrz. II: 0,1) deutlich verliert.


Die FDP selbst kämpft mit der 5%-Hürde.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Oh ja, wenn die Friseure nicht SPÄTESTENS Anfang Mai aufmachen, schnapp ich mir nen Rasierer und dann geht´s los.
> Hätte nie gedacht das ich den Friseur so vermissen werde.^^



Habe ich bereits getan (bzw. meine Frau machen lassen). Haarschneidemaschine bestellt, PC angeworfen und Tutorials angesehen, die Folgen halbwegs überlebt. 

Im Sommer ist es auch weit weniger tragisch, wenn mal ein paar Haare zu viel weggesäbelt werden. Am Sonntag sollen es 26°C werden.  
Da darf die Kopfhaut schon mal etwas mehr atmen und sowieso: bleiben die Restriktionen erhalten, sieht sowieso niemand Wichtiges die kleinen, möglichen handwerklichen Fehler. Gerade Kurzhaarschnitte für Männer besitzen ein geringes Fehlerpotential.

Wenn man also schon immer mal ausprobieren wollte, ob man sich die Kohle beim Friseur sparen kann, dann ist momentan der ideale Zeitpunkt.

BTW: Ich will endlich einen eigenen Pool im Garten.  Aber dieses Jahr wird das wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit ist für die aktuellen Maßnahmen und gegen eine Lockerung: Politbarometer: Mehrheit gegen schnelle Shutdown-Lockerung - ZDFheute



Schön zu sehen dass der Mehrheit ein Menschenleben und Gesundheit doch noch wichtiger sind als wirtschaftliche Interessen oder auch eigene Bedürfnisse (zb. "Massenveranstaltungen" usw). Und man hat es ja nicht nur an den Bildern aus Italien gesehen, "social distancing" muß nicht zwingend in Depressionen o.ä. umschlagen. Mal etwas Tempo rausnehmen, die Gedanken mal wieder etwas reduzieren usw, vielen Menschen tut sowas auch mal ganz gut.

Wirtschaftlich bzw. finanziell begründete Ängste haben unterm Strich auch vor Covid19 schon sehr viele Menschen gehabt (plan zb. mal als "ewiger" Zeitarbeiter eine Familie, ein Haus oder Wohnungskauf, oder nur die Finanzierung eines neuen billigen Fahrzeuges). Jetzt verschiebt sich das Ganze höchstens etwas.

Geld ist eben doch nicht alles.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen dass der Mehrheit ein Menschenleben und Gesundheit doch noch wichtiger sind als wirtschaftliche Interessen oder auch eigene Bedürfnisse (zb. "Massenveranstaltungen" usw). Und man hat es ja nicht nur an den Bildern aus Italien gesehen, "social distancing" muß nicht zwingend in Depressionen o.ä. umschlagen. Mal etwas Tempo rausnehmen, die Gedanken mal wieder etwas reduzieren usw, vielen Menschen tut sowas auch mal ganz gut.
> 
> Wirtschaftlich bzw. finanziell begründete Ängste haben unterm Strich auch vor Covid19 schon sehr viele Menschen gehabt (plan zb. mal als "ewiger" Zeitarbeiter eine Familie, ein Haus oder Wohnungskauf, oder nur die Finanzierung eines neuen billigen Fahrzeuges). Jetzt verschiebt sich das Ganze höchstens etwas.
> 
> Geld ist eben doch nicht alles.



Wohlstand kann man sich erarbeiten, Gesundheit nur bedingt.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Geld ist eben doch nicht alles.


Das Problem ist das die Wirtschaftler, genauso weitermachen wollen wie vorher, ohne eine Lehre daraus zu ziehen.
Am liebsten so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

Das wird sich ändern wenn die Kündigungen kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Wohlstand kann man sich erarbeiten, Gesundheit nur bedingt.


Gesundheit hängt massiv am Lebensstil. Mit der Ernährung, der Bewegung und des Vermeidens von belasteten Gegenden kann man viel beeinflussen. Alleine nicht zu  Rauchen  bringt zehn Jahre Lebenserwartung. Schau Dir das Leben von Mönchen und Nonnen an. In der Regel arbeitssam und entbehrungsreich und trotzdem oder gerade deswegen, werden sie sehr alt.



seahawk schrieb:


> Das wird sich ändern wenn die Kündigungen kommen.


Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was in den nächsten Jahren passieren wird. Ein einfaches weiter so wird es vermutlich nicht geben. Es wird in der westlichen Welt viel mehr ein Besinnen auf das Wesentliche im Leben geben und weg vom hemmungslosen Konsum. Bleibt nur die Frage, wie lange es anhalten wird und wie lange das Virus toben wird. Genauso kann ich mir, sobald es etwas besser wird ein "jetzt erst recht" vorstellen und damit noch hemmungsloserem Konsum. Mehr das hedonistische Genießen des Augenblicks.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen dass der Mehrheit ein  Menschenleben und Gesundheit doch noch wichtiger sind als  wirtschaftliche Interessen oder auch eigene Bedürfnisse (zb.  "Massenveranstaltungen" usw).


Ich sehe das halt sehr differenziert. Denen, denen nichts genommen wird, haben wenig Probleme damit. Dann frage man die Millionen Selbstständigen, die fassungslos erleben müssen, wie ihre Existenz dahin bricht. Mein Kind plante die Semesterabschlussparty und die wurde natürlich abgesagt. Der Caterinservice war weinend und am verzweifeln. Ebenso Kinos, Künstlertruppen. etc.

Es ist ein Leben ohne Kultur? Warum dürfen wir uns morgens in die Bahn zwängen, auf der Arbeit Kontakt mit Menschen haben, aber nicht unter Wahrung der Regeln z.B. Open Air Kino betreiben mit einem Zuschauer alle 3m? Warum dürfen Restaurant nicht an jedem Tisch maximal zwei Gäste bedienen mit Abstand zwischen den Tischen, etc.

Aktuell liegt der Fokus nur darauf, die großen Industriebetriebe zu schonen. Und das fällt auf. Es geht nicht nur um die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung, mitnichten. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die Maßnahmen unsinnig sind, sie sind meiner Meinung  nach unausgewogen und mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt.

Und wir, als Exportnation sind weniger von unserem Markt als dem weitweiten abhängig. Ganz im Gegensatz zu China, das immer mehr den eigenen Markt bedient. Wir haben mehr Exportüberschüsse als das große China. Das vergessen viele immer.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Im Sommer ist es auch weit weniger tragisch, wenn mal ein paar Haare zu viel weggesäbelt werden.


Kommt darauf an. Unter 12/13mm sollten es nicht werden. Ansonsten sind nicht nur meine Haare rot wie eh und je, sondern auch meine Kopfhaut innerhalb kürzester Zeit. 



> Wenn man also schon immer mal ausprobieren wollte, ob man sich die Kohle  beim Friseur sparen kann, dann ist momentan der ideale Zeitpunkt.


Mache ich schon seit Jahrzehnten so.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann frage man die Millionen Selbstständigen, die fassungslos erleben müssen, wie ihre Existenz dahin bricht. Mein Kind plante die Semesterabschlussparty und die wurde natürlich abgesagt. Der Caterinservice war weinend und am verzweifeln.



Wobei es da die Soforthilfen gibt. 
Ich habe gestern Abend mit meinem Vater telefoniert, die haben den Antrag bei der SAB gemacht und das Geld soll auch schon da sein. 
Das Verfahren ist wahrscheinlich ähnlich, wie nach dem Hochwasser 2013.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist ein Leben ohne Kultur? Warum dürfen wir uns morgens in die Bahn zwängen, auf der Arbeit Kontakt mit Menschen haben, aber nicht unter Wahrung der Regeln z.B. Open Air Kino betreiben mit einem Zuschauer alle 3m?




Die Bahnen sind doch leer. 
Autokino ist auch weiterhin erlaubt und erlebt ein Revival. 
Autokino in Essen bleibt trotz Corona-Krise geoeffnet: "Koennten auch Dick und Doof zeigen" - DER SPIEGEL
Autokino Essen: Krise sorgt fuer Revival - FOCUS Online

Zusätzlich werden jetzt vermutlich auch deutlich mehr Onlineangebote wie kinox.to von zu Hause aus genutzt, wo man die Kinofilme einfach Streamen kann.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Unter 12/13mm sollten es nicht werden. Ansonsten sind nicht nur meine Haare rot wie eh und je, sondern auch meine Kopfhaut innerhalb kürzester Zeit.



Ja, Okay. Dass man erst mal mit Sicherheitsspielraum vorschneiden sollte, um zu gucken, ob man es wirklich hinbekommt, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. 

12/13 mm sind auch arg kurz. Bei meinen blonden Haaren wirkt so eine Länge aus mittlerer Entfernung auch, als hätte ich eine Glatze. Ich habe das einmal vor 20 Jahren versucht und lief dann nur mit Cappy herum. Muss kein zweites Mal sein. 
Das ist eher etwas für Südländer und andere dunkelhaarige Herren. 

So Eros Ramazzotti-mäßig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit
Falls noch nicht da war:



			
				WELT.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt hatten sich Experten vorsichtig optimistisch über einen Rückgang der Neuansteckungen geäußert. Nun steigt die Zahl der Infizierten, und es gibt den bisher höchsten Anstieg an Todesfällen binnen 24 Stunden.
> 
> In Deutschland sind am Donnerstagmorgen so viele Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus gemeldet worden wie zuletzt vor fünf Tagen. Die Zahl der neuen Todesfälle erreichte den höchsten Stand seit Beginn der Pandemie.



Coronavirus in Deutschland: Neuinfektionen erreichen Fuenf-Tages-Hoch - WELT

_"Life is a Rollercoaster"_


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> 12/13 mm sind auch arg kurz. Bei meinen blonden Haaren wirkt so eine Länge aus mittlerer Entfernung auch, als hätte ich eine Glatze. Ich habe das einmal vor 20 Jahren versucht und lief dann nur mit Cappy herum. Muss kein zweites Mal sein.



Es kann nur eine Frisur geben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. April 2020)

So ein "Flat Top" sah bei Russell natürlich cool aus, aber dafür fehlt meinen Haaren die natürliche Standkraft.
Deswegen reicht es nur für so was (in minimal länger):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Schnitt bekommt man auch relativ gut ohne Friseur hin.
Ich hoffe nur, dass dann doch noch mal ein professioneller Schneidling drüber guckt, bevor ich nach einem letzten Bild für meine Lieben (so es dann noch erlaubt ist) in die Verbrennung geschoben werde.
Ich gehe aber noch immer davon aus, dass ich (Risikopatient hin oder her) ausreichend Eigenschutz betreibe, um darüber dieses Jahr noch nicht nachdenken zu müssen.

Vermutlich rutsche ich dann aber doch auf einem versehentlich fallengelassenen Mundschutz aus und breche mir mein Genick. Ich kenne ja mein Glück.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es kann nur eine Frisur geben.


Richtig, so werden hier in Kürze alle herumlaufen.

Wer es nicht erkennt: Der Film heißt "die Klapperschlange"
von 1981, wird bei der Jugend nicht mehr bekannt sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, wann die Friseure wieder auf machen. Strähnchen färben ist alleine ziemlich schwer. Mal sehen, wann diese Art Geschäfte mit Körperkontakt wieder geöffnet haben.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Wobei man echt sagen muss, dass Kurt Russell alle Frisuren gut stehen.


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

Ich hab die Probleme zum Glück nicht, da seit Jahrzehnten "Skinhead" (= Glatzenträger). Gut, nicht ganz freiwillig, aber darum geht es ja nicht. 

Dafür reicht mein Vollbart* bis zum Bauchnabel... 

(*exklusive Oberlippenbart, der kommt regelmäßig ab)


----------



## Don-71 (9. April 2020)

Dito aber ohne Bart, mein Haarschnitt dauert 5min vor dem eigenen Spiegel, mit der Haarschneidemaschine ohne Aufsatz.
Das hat auch Vorteile.....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> IDafür reicht mein Vollbart* bis zum Bauchnabel... )


Das erinnert mich doch an:

Ich wäre so gerne Holzfäller, genau wie mein Papa 
(Monty Python)


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Haarschneidemaschine ohne Aufsatz.


Wobei eine "richtige" Glatze eigentlich immer mit einem Nassrasierer rasiert wird.  

Oder mit Enthaarungscreme.


----------



## Redrudi (9. April 2020)

6mm ist die magische Zahl. Wenn die kopfhaut aber die Sonne noch nicht gewöhnt ist sollte man acht geben auf seinen Scout.


----------



## Don-71 (9. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wobei eine "richtige" Glatze eigentlich immer mit einem Nassrasierer rasiert wird.
> 
> Oder mit Enthaarungscreme.



Zu aufwendig, der 1mm Look geht auch.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zu aufwendig, der 1mm Look geht auch.



Geh doch mit der Zeit -- 7nm Look.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Kommen wir zu den Folgen der Krise: Das trifft uns alle.

*IWF rechnet mit schwerster Krise seit der Großen Depression*
_Die Coronavirus-Pandemie könnte die globale Wirtschaft laut  Internationalem Währungsfonds einbrechen lassen wie seit fast einem  Jahrhundert nicht. 2021 könne es nur eine teilweise Erholung geben. _
Weltwirtschaftskrise: IWF rechnet wegen Corona-Pandemie mit schwerster Krise seit der Grossen Depression - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2020)

Heinsberg-Studie gibt Antworten: 15 Prozent Infiziert - Sterblichkeit viel geringer - n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kommen wir zu den Folgen der Krise: Das trifft uns alle.
> 
> *IWF rechnet mit schwerster Krise seit der Großen Depression*
> _Die Coronavirus-Pandemie könnte die globale Wirtschaft laut  Internationalem Währungsfonds einbrechen lassen wie seit fast einem  Jahrhundert nicht. 2021 könne es nur eine teilweise Erholung geben. _
> Weltwirtschaftskrise: IWF rechnet wegen Corona-Pandemie mit schwerster Krise seit der Grossen Depression - DER SPIEGEL



Das konnte sich auch jeder ohne den IWF ausrechnen, das sehr gute an der Sache ist, das es ALLE fast gleichzeitig trifft, entsprechend ausgeprägt wird es bei ALLEN sein, es wieder so schnell wie möglich zum laufen zu bekommen.
Insoweit ist die Möglichkeit eines Vs bzw Us mit sehr kleinem Boden gegeben, allerdings wird die Reise und Veranstaltungsbranche erst mit einem Impfstoff überhaupt wieder arbeiten können, das wird meiner Meinung auch eher zu einem U als V führen.
Die Studie aus Heinsberg ist ja ganz ermutigend, aber auch hier ist Vorsicht angebracht, Heinsberg war ein Hotspot, der vermutlich 2-3 Wochen, ohne irgendwelche großartigen Maßnahmen gelaufen ist, die 15% Infiziertenquote, ist so nicht 1:1 auf die Republik  übertragbar.
Das könnte sogar Ländern wie Italen, Spanien und Frankreich ein par Vorteile bringen, da dort die Durchseuchung wohl weiter fortgeschritten ist und somit ein "Start" füher erfolgen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Heinsberg-Studie gibt Antworten: 15 Prozent Infiziert - Sterblichkeit viel geringer - n-tv.de


Gut, dann sterben nur 300,000 Menschen hier im Land, 
ein Klacks. Dann können wir ja alle Maßnahmen wieder
 einstellen, oder?

Ich kenne  leider noch keinen Antikörpertest, der speziell
auf Covid-19 ausgelegt ist. Und Coronaviren ansonsten
sind genug mit grippalen Infekten verbreitet worden. Ob
Antikörper auf diese Viren bedingten Schutz vor Covid-19
bieten, ist eine der offenen Fragen



> Allerdings, so betont Hartmann, hält eine Immunität gegen Sars-CoV-2 wohl nur sechs bis 18 Monate an.


Die Welle geht um die Erde und kommt dann hier wieder an. 
Und jedes mal dann mit 0,37% Sterblichkeit?


Das widerum ist sehr spannend:


> Denn was sich auch gezeigt habe: "Wir können den Schweregrad der  Erkrankung durch Hygienemaßnahmen reduzieren", so Hartmann. Denn die  Zahl der aufgenommenen Erreger habe Einfluss darauf, wie schwer ein  Patient an Covid-19 erkrankt. Durch den richtigen Umgang mit der Seuche  könne man daher den "Weg so gestalten, dass die Letalität weiter sinkt".


----------



## Don-71 (9. April 2020)

Das ist ja anscheinend das große Problem am Covid 19 Antikörpertest, er reagiert Kreuz mit den Corona Erkältungsviren und bedarf noch der Feinjustierung.
Nach allem was ich gehört habe, zumindestens von der MHH Hannover, arbeitet man nur mit ehemaligen Covid 19 Infizierten, um aus deren Blut, Antikörper Plasma zu gewinnen und zu produzieren, die haben diese Woche angefangen, nachdem sie die letzten 2 Wochen über 1500 Probanden getestet haben. Das ganze soll so schnell wie möglich in klinischen Studien ausprobiert werden.


----------



## Andregee (9. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wobei eine "richtige" Glatze eigentlich immer mit einem Nassrasierer rasiert wird.
> 
> Oder mit Enthaarungscreme.


Epilieren nicht vergessen [emoji16]
Ich kann zum Glück meine Haare selbst schneiden auf Friseurniveau und nicht nur stur mit einer Länge ringsherum. Habe mich früh drin geübt und musste dann auch immer bei kumpels ran,


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kommen wir zu den Folgen der Krise: Das trifft uns alle.
> 
> *IWF rechnet mit schwerster Krise seit der Großen Depression*
> _Die Coronavirus-Pandemie könnte die globale Wirtschaft laut  Internationalem Währungsfonds einbrechen lassen wie seit fast einem  Jahrhundert nicht. 2021 könne es nur eine teilweise Erholung geben. _
> Weltwirtschaftskrise: IWF rechnet wegen Corona-Pandemie mit schwerster Krise seit der Grossen Depression - DER SPIEGEL


Kein Wunder, wenn sie aus ihrem Corona-Fond nichts rausrücken. Zum Glück ist wenigstens bei der UN nicht alles verloren.

Vereinte Nationen schicken 90 Tonnen Hilfsgueter nach Venezuela - Wirtschaft - Aargauer Zeitung


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXM5ZJadgnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Corona-Epidemie in Deutschland: Was ist Ostern erlaubt? | tagesschau.de



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Studie aus Heinsberg ist ja ganz ermutigend, aber auch hier ist Vorsicht angebracht, Heinsberg war ein Hotspot, der vermutlich 2-3 Wochen, ohne irgendwelche großartigen Maßnahmen gelaufen ist, die 15% Infiziertenquote, ist so nicht 1:1 auf die Republik  übertragbar.



Deshalb gibt es noch eine Studie in München. 

Zusätzlich soll es eine deutschlandweite Studie mit 10000 Teilnehmern nach Ostern geben. Da könnte man sich also melden.
RKI  -  2020 - Wie viele Menschen sind immun gegen das neue Coronavirus? - Robert Koch-Institut startet bundesweite Antikoerper-Studien


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_5p2vm7Uug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5r006CKKnPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnUJWi43p_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

In Sachsen sind die Regeln noch schärfer. Ostern in Sachsen - Ist das erlaubt?  | MDR.DE
Habe mich noch mal abgesprochen und werde doch nicht nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Paris geht dieser Tage gar nicht.

Pariser Buergermeisterin dreht komplett durch – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Aufgrund der Betrugsmasche wurde die Antragsseite für Soforthilfen in NRW aktuell abgeschaltet. 



			
				https://www.wirtschaft.nrw/pressemitteilung/nordrhein-westfalen-stoppt-vorerst-antragstellung-fuer-die-corona-soforthilfe schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ersten Erkenntnissen des LKA wurden Fake-Formulare im Zusammenhang mit der NRW-Soforthilfe 2020 genutzt, um Daten abzugreifen und möglicherweise für kriminelle Machenschaften zu verwenden. Daher hat das Wirtschaftsministerium die Auszahlungen heute früh gestoppt. Darüber hinaus hat das Land - in Absprache mit den Bezirksregierungen Arnsberg, Detmold, Düsseldorf, Köln und Münster – auch die Bewilligungen ausgesetzt und die Corona-Soforthilfe-Seiten vom Netz genommen. Nach ersten Hinweisen auf Fake-Webseiten, die in Suchergebnissen prominent platziert waren, hatte das Wirtschaftsministerium am Dienstag Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs erstattet.
> 
> Rund 3.500 bis 4.000 Antragsteller sind nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen betroffen. Eine Ermittlungskommission des Landeskriminalamtes aus Finanz- und Cyberermittlern sowie Spezialisten für Wirtschaftskriminalität ist eingerichtet. Gleichzeitig wird behördenübergreifend daran gearbeitet, betrügerische Anträge zu identifizieren und zu erschweren.  Es handelt sich um hochprofessionelle Täter, die im Darknet nach Menschen suchen, die gegen eine Gewinnbeteiligung ihre Konten zur Verfügung stellen. Von diesen Konten wird der Gewinnanteil des Betrügers dann in Kryptowährung umgewandelt und damit anonymisiert, was die Identifizierung erschwert.
> 
> ...





			
				https://www.wirtschaft.nrw/nrw-soforthilfe-2020 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund von Betrugsfällen mit Fake-Internetseiten und der Ermittlungen des Landeskriminalamtes haben wir das Antragsverfahren und die Auszahlung der NRW-Soforthilfe 2020 zum Schutz der Antragstellerinnen und Antragsteller vorübergehend gestoppt.
> Die Ermittler, die Bezirksregierungen und das Wirtschaftsministerium arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, die große Mehrheit der redlichen Antragsteller, die auf ihre Auszahlung warten, und die Betrugsfälle voneinander zu trennen. Dabei wird uns ein Datencheck mit der Finanzverwaltung helfen.
> Die Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter in den Bezirksregierungen arbeiten weiter an jenen Fällen, die ganz zu Anfang des digitalen Verfahrens aufgelaufen sind und seither noch nicht zur Auszahlung kommen konnten. Hier sollen als erstes wieder Auszahlungen möglich sein.
> 
> ...



Soforthilfe vorerst gestoppt: Betrueger sammeln Daten mit gefaelschten Websites - ComputerBase
Betrugsverdacht: NRW stoppt Auszahlung von Soforthilfe | tagesschau.de
▷ LKA-NRW: Landeskriminalamt NRW warnt vor gefaelschten Corona-Soforthilfe-Internetseiten | Presseportal
Nordrhein-Westfalen stoppt vorerst Antragstellung fuer die Corona-Soforthilfe | WIRTSCHAFT.NRW


Wenn man nun mal die 4000 Verdachtsfälle mit der mittleren Summe von 15.000€ verrechnet, ist ein Schaden im Bereich von 60 Mio. Euro zu befürchten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Soforthilfe vorerst gestoppt: Betrueger sammeln Daten mit gefaelschten Websites


Dieses widerwärtige Pack, da platzt mir immer der Kragen. Genau solche Leute legen auch Krankenhaussystem lahm, bringen Kraftwerke zur Abschaltung oder rauben Alte und Kranke aus. Da lege ich dann gedanklich immer kurz den Humanismus zur Seite, denke an Scheiterhaufen als Strafe und fahre dann den Humanismusfilter wieder hoch und schäme mich ob der Gedanken.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

*** und die dunkle Seite der Macht — RT Deutsch[/url]

Guter Artikel zum bösen  Erwachen das uns nach der Krise drohen wird.


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Paris geht dieser Tage gar nicht.
> 
> Pariser Buergermeisterin dreht komplett durch – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM



Bist du jetzt von Trollseiten auf die privaten Meinungsmache-Blogs von Meinungsextremisten und Berufsrelativierern als Informationsquelle umgeschwenkt? Was die Broder/Maxeiner-Dualität und deren Entourage von sich gibt, kann man nach ausgiebiger Trocknungszeit von 90 Jahren halbwegs unbeschadet in der Pfeife rauchen ...


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Zahlen des RKI : Grippewelle vorbei - 411 Tote registriert | tagesschau.de

Für Corona werden aktuell 2107 Tote vom RKI gemeldet.


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich soll es eine deutschlandweite Studie mit 10000 Teilnehmern nach Ostern geben. Da könnte man sich also melden.


Damit die Studie sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefert wird ein "wir nehmen die ersten die sich melden" wohl hoffentlich nicht das Auswahlverfahren sein.


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Damit die Studie sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefert wird ein "wir nehmen die ersten die sich melden" wohl hoffentlich nicht das Auswahlverfahren sein.


Naja nicht nur...


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

RKI  -  2020 - Wie viele Menschen sind immun gegen das neue Coronavirus? - Robert Koch-Institut startet bundesweite Antikoerper-Studien


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> RKI  -  2020 - Wie viele Menschen sind immun gegen das neue Coronavirus? - Robert Koch-Institut startet bundesweite Antikoerper-Studien


_".... Studienbeginn ist voraussichtlich Mitte Mai 2020, erste Ergebnisse werden im Juni 2020 erwartet. ..."_

Ich liebe deutsche Gründlichkeit und wissenschaftliches Vorgehen, keine Frage. Aber hin und wieder helfen auch schnelle und ungenauere Vorabergebnisse. An diesen Test hängen die gedsammten Quarantänemaßnahmen. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es bis Mitte Juni keine großartigen Änderungen geben wird.


----------



## Duvar (9. April 2020)

Und Leute was gibts heute?

Bei uns halbes Kilo gebratenen Spinat (mit Zwiebeln, ein Teelöffel Tomatenmark im Vorfeld angebraten) mit Ei (3 Eier) gewürzt mit Salz Pfeffer.
Da kommt noch ein ordentlicher Klecks Joghurt mit Knoblauch oben drauf auf dem Teller später (oder etwas Aioli für Joghurt Verächter, oder halt gar nix) und wird in der Regel mit Weißbrot gegessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal den Eisenvorrat auftanken gell?
Hört sich vllt merkwürdig an die Kombo für euch, aber es schmeckt echt bombastisch, testet es aus.
Meine Frau (deutsch), hat mich auch vor 8-9 Jahren schief angeschaut als ich ihr Gerichte mit Joghurt aufgetischt habe, aber mittlerweile liebt sie das. (Joghurtnudeln/Manti etc)

Brauchte nen billigen Holzkohlegrill, hab das Teil mal eben bestellt mit etwas Equip dazu, hoffe das taugt was, erwarte natürlich keine Wunder Tepro Grillwagen Toronto Click Holzkohlegrill, Modell 2019, Anthrazit/Edelstahl: Amazon.de: Garten


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich liebe deutsche Gründlichkeit und wissenschaftliches Vorgehen, meine Frage. Aber hin und wieder helfen auch schnelle und ungenauere Vorabergebnisse. An diesen Test hängen die gedsammten Quarantänemaßnahmen. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es bis Mitte Juni keine großartigen Änderungen geben wird.



Bloß muss so etwas vorbereitet werden und es dauert ein paar Wochen, bis sich die Antikörper bilden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß muss so etwas vorbereitet werden und es dauert ein paar Wochen, bis sich die Antikörper bilden.


Es laufen dirch schon solche Tests und sie verkünden Ergebnisse:

*Jeder Siebte könnte bereits immun sein*
  Wie breitet sich das Coronavirus aus und wie gefährlich ist es? Für den  besonders betroffenen NRW-Kreis Heinsberg liegen erste  Zwischenergebnisse vor. 
Corona in Heinsberg: Jeder Siebte koennte immun sein - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Bloß ist das nicht repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland. 
Insbesondere im Osten sind die Zahlen deutlich geringer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Karte mit aktuellen Zahlen: Coronavirus-Ausbreitung in Deutschland | tagesschau.de


_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Mal wieder was zum Recht:
Zugang zum Anwalt: OVG bestätigt Berliner Corona-Regel | LTO.de
Widerstand in Coronazeiten: Ermittlungen gegen Anwältin | LTO.de
Exit-Strategie: Ins Restaurant nur mit Corona-App? | LTO.de
Medizinrechtler zur Triage: Behandelt wird, wer die besten Chancen hat | LTO.de
OVG zu Corona: Zum Lebensmittelhandel zählt viel dazu | LTO.de

Edit:
OVG Mecklenburg-Vorpommern erlaubt Ausflüge über Ostern | LTO.de
Aber nur für die Bevölkerung aus dem eigenen Bundesland.

VG Leipzig bestätigt Kreißsaalverbot für werdende Väter | LTO.de
OVG: Weiterhin keine Gottesdienste in der Hauptstadt | LTO.de


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß ist das nicht repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland.
> Insbesondere im Osten sind die Zahlen deutlich geringer.



Eben, der alte Ossi kommt ja mit solchen Beschränkungen besser klar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Jetzt erwarte ich im Osten Aufstände. Was sich bisher gegen Flüchtlinge richtete,
wird sich jetzt, so meine Vermutung, gegen Berliner richten
Coronakrise: Gericht kippt Osterreiseverbot fuer Einwohner Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns - DER SPIEGEL




Adi1 schrieb:


> Eben, der alte Ossi kommt ja mit solchen Beschränkungen besser klar


Meine Vermutung: Er war seltener Im Skiurlaub und auf der Karnavalssitzung

Z.B. der Kreis Northeim, eher arm, hat nur ein dreißigstel der Fälle vom bayrischen
Tirschenreuth. Darum brauchen wir auch Maßnahmen auf Gemeindeebene und 
keine bundesweit einheitlichen.
   Robert Koch-Institut: COVID-19-Dashboard: Experience


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine Frau (deutsch), hat mich auch vor 8-9 Jahren schief angeschaut als ich ihr Gerichte mit Joghurt aufgetischt habe, aber mittlerweile liebt sie das. (Joghurtnudeln/Manti etc)


Manti sind mega lecker!

Topic: 
Merkel sieht "Hoffnungsschimmer" - Verhalten ueber Ostern entscheidend | GMX


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. April 2020)

Jetzt murksen sie sich gegenseitig ab. 

Suhl: Wieder Einsatz der Polizei in Erstaufnahme | MDR.DE


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Corona-Krise: Polizei in Thueringen singt 90-Jähriger Geburtstagslied | MDR.DE


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: Er war seltener Im Skiurlaub und auf der Karnavalssitzung


Bis 1990 Impfpflicht, auch gegen TBC. Wird wieder dringend Zeit für eine allumfassende Impfpflicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bis 1990 Impfpflicht, auch gegen TBC. Wird wieder dringend Zeit für eine allumfassende Impfpflicht.


Das hilft, aber der Impfstoff ist knapp:
Pneumokokken-Impfung bei Erwachsenen - impfen-info.de


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bis 1990 Impfpflicht, auch gegen TBC. Wird wieder dringend Zeit für eine allumfassende Impfpflicht.



Bringt aber nur für künftige Generation etwas, da die TBC-Impfung direkt nach der Geburt erfolgen muss.


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei uns halbes Kilo gebratenen Spinat (mit Zwiebeln, ein Teelöffel Tomatenmark im Vorfeld angebraten) mit Ei (3 Eier) gewürzt mit Salz Pfeffer.
> Da kommt noch ein ordentlicher Klecks Joghurt mit Knoblauch oben drauf auf dem Teller später (oder etwas Aioli für Joghurt Verächter, oder halt gar nix) und wird in der Regel mit Weißbrot gegessen.



Sieht lecker aus, Duvar. Muss ich Samstag mal ausprobieren.  

Man kann übrigens Joghurt, wenn man damit gar nicht klar kommt, auch durch magere saure Sahne (ca. zwei Drittel der Joghurtmenge) ersetzen. Umgekehrt natürlich ebenso. 

Apropos: Bei uns gab's heute übrigens vorgebratene Hähnchenstreifen in saurer Sahne mit etwas Honig gebacken und mit Mandeln und Koriander verfeinert, dazu Vollkornreis.
Leider habe ich erst an Fotos gedacht, als die siebenköpfigen Raupen (auch Familie genannt) alles schon verputzt hatten.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

OVG Mecklenburg-Vorpommern erlaubt Ausflüge über Ostern | LTO.de
Aber nur für die Bevölkerung aus dem eigenen Bundesland.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn sie aus ihrem Corona-Fond nichts rausrücken. Zum Glück ist wenigstens bei der UN nicht alles verloren.
> 
> Vereinte Nationen schicken 90 Tonnen Hilfsgueter nach Venezuela - Wirtschaft - Aargauer Zeitung



Diesmal ist es zumindest eine deutsche Seite. Sonst muss man bei Venezuela recht vorsichtig sein, dass man da nicht nur Propaganda bekommt. 
Wenn man Infos aus der Region haben möchte, verlasse ich da lieber auf neutrale Medien aus Kolumbien.
Web: Noticias Principales de Colombia y el Mundo - Noticias - ELTIEMPO.COM
TV: Senal en vivo - Telemedellin (6-7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung bedenken)

Da wird aber auch darüber berichtet:
ONU envia ayuda a Venezuela para manejo del coronavirus - Venezuela - Internacional - ELTIEMPO.COM


Wie es sonst so in der Welt aussieht hatte sich das Auslandsjournal in den letzten Wochen angeschaut.
Corona global vom 18. März 2020 - Wie das Virus die Welt verändert - ZDFmediathek
Corona global vom 25. März 2020 - Wie das Virus die Welt verändert - ZDFmediathek
Corona global vom 1. April 2020 - Wie das Virus die Welt verändert - ZDFmediathek
Corona global vom 8. April 2020 - Wie das Virus die Welt verändert - ZDFmediathek


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (9. April 2020)

_*AGES-Bericht: Mehr als die Hälfte der von Österreich geprüften Coronafälle lassen sich nach Ischgl zurückverfolgen*
Der „Situations Report – COVID19“ der österreichischen Gesundheitsagentur (AGES) verheißt nichts Gutes für die Tiroler Behörden: 
Die bisher ausgewerteten Daten zeigen, dass Ischgl und die umliegenden Skigebiete mit Abstand größte Umschlagplatz für Coronaviren waren. 
Das berichtet das "Profil" unter Berufung auf den 13-seitigen AGES-Report.

Die Wissenschafter seien den Infektionsketten nachgegangen und hätten versucht herauszufinden, wo sich jeder einzelne Patient angesteckt hat. 
Man habe bislang feststellen können, wo sich knapp zehn Prozent aller österreichischen Infizierten angesteckt haben. 
Das Resultat, zu dem der AGES-Bericht kommt: 57 Prozent der geprüften Coronafälle lassen sich nach Ischgl zurückverfolgen. 
Von dem Tiroler Skiort aus, das zeigt die AGES-Analyse ebenso, verbreitete sich das Virus auch in alle übrigen acht Bundesländer.
(Profil/derstandard.at)_

Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sich die Verantwortlichen zumindest einer Untersuchung stellen müssen und Konsequenzen gezogen werden.
Leider "regieren" dort in Tirol lokal sehr mächtige Seilschaften/Familien in den Tourismusgebieten, 
die selbst erheblichen Einfluss auf die dortige Landespolitik haben.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Da hatte auch Frontal 21 drüber berichtet: Frontal 21: Infektionsbeschleuniger Ischgl - ZDFmediathek

Sammelklage: Deutsche Skifahrer mit Corona-Sammelklage gegen Tirol? | LTO.de
Mittlerweile haben sich schon 4500 Leute gemeldet. In drei Fällen starben Männer aus Deutschland.
4500 Menschen haben sich gemeldet: Skiort Ischgl droht Klageflut - Corona-Krise


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Karfreitag ist man Fisch in Gedenken an den Fischer
> 
> Spinat, Lachs, Kartoffeln. Lecka



Oder auch den Duden, es ist langsam einfach peinlich, was du hier so schreibst, da der Sinn des Satzes völlig verändert wird.


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQnN0GEr1qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8DLC8cjWus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

Also bitte. Da habe ich schon deutlich schlimmere Rechtschreibungen gesehen.

Topic: 

Corona aktuell: Lindner kritisiert Merkel – „Spricht zum Souveraen wie zu Kindern“ - WELT

Corona-Epidemie in Deutschland: Was ist Ostern erlaubt? | tagesschau.de

Mehr Tote in der Corona-Krise: Was die steigende Sterberate bedeutet - n-tv.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Diesmal ist es zumindest eine deutsche Seite. Sonst muss man bei Venezuela recht vorsichtig sein, dass man da nicht nur Propaganda bekommt.
> Wenn man Infos aus der Region haben möchte, verlasse ich da lieber auf neutrale Medien aus Kolumbien.
> Web: Noticias Principales de Colombia y el Mundo - Noticias - ELTIEMPO.COM
> TV: Senal en vivo - Telemedellin (6-7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung bedenken)
> ...


Neutrale News sind nicht so einfach zu beschaffen. Gerade bei Nachrichten aus einem Land, welches gegen Venezuela konspiriert und in dem 40 % der Bevölkerung keinen gesicherten Zugang zu Lebensmitteln haben, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Die beste deutschsprachige Anlaufstelle dürfte amerika21 sein. Am besten komme ich an die News, die von Venezolanern auf Facebook eingestellt werden und die ich dann auf Quellen hin überprüfe.

Hier ist ein interessanter Artikel, in dem Trump Trumps Lügen über Venezuelas "Narco-Terrorismus" aufeckt:
Trump acusa a Colombia de enviar a EEUU droga  y criminales | El Heraldo

Die Sache mit den Schiffen findet sich mit hinreichenden Belegen für die Aggression der "Resolute" auf amerika21:
Schiffscrash vor Venezuela: Niederlande sollen ermitteln, Medien verbreiten Fake News | amerika21

Ansonsten ist es leicht US-Vorgekautes von Journalismus zu unterscheiden: Alle Medien, die auch sonst für die regime changes Washingtons brennen, berichten auch über Venezuela ausschließlich mittels Fake News.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist, als DW kurzfristig nicht empfangbar war. Da wurde sofort Zensur gebrüllt und die Bundesregierung beschworen. Tatsächlich lag die Ursache aber bei einem privaten Kabelfernsehenbetreiber, dessen Kunden (in Venezuela fällt nur ein Bruchteil der Quoten auf die ÖR) kurzfristig keinen Empfang hatten. Sonst überall im Land wurde das Signal nicht unterbrochen.

https://deutsch.rt.com/inland/87255-unser-signal-in-venezuela-abgeschaltet-fake-news-deutsche-welle/

Häusliche Gewalt hat in der Türkei seit beginn der Quarantäne massiv zugenommen.

"Adile Doğan vom Frauensolidaritätsverein Esenyalı sagt, gewöhnlich rufe alle drei bis vier Tage eine Frau das Nottelefon an, weil sie selbst oder ihre Kinder Gewalt erfahren haben. Seit Beginn der Pandemie seien es vier Anruferinnen pro Tag. So gut wie alle von ihnen geben an, auch schon in der Vergangenheit männliche Gewalt erlebt zu haben. Den Frauen zufolge nehmen die Gewalthandlungen der Männer aufgrund der durchgehenden Isolation in der Wohnung nun drastisch zu."
Corona und Maennergewalt in der Tuerkei: Frauen leben gefaehrlich in Quarantaene - taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Lindner ist  im Politbarometer auch auf unter 0 abgestürzt und die FDP hat nur noch 5%. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die beste deutschsprachige Anlaufstelle dürfte amerika21 sein.



Wenn es nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben ist, lese ich es auch gerne direkt auf spanisch. Eventuell halt mit Unterstützung vom Google-Translate.

Facebook ist eine Plage und keine Quelle.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _".... Studienbeginn ist voraussichtlich Mitte Mai 2020, erste Ergebnisse werden im Juni 2020 erwartet. ..."_
> 
> Ich liebe deutsche Gründlichkeit und wissenschaftliches Vorgehen, meine Frage. Aber hin und wieder helfen auch schnelle und ungenauere Vorabergebnisse. An diesen Test hängen die gedsammten Quarantänemaßnahmen. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es bis Mitte Juni keine großartigen Änderungen geben wird.



Es geht nur mit Gründlichkeit. Ohne verliert man im Ergebnis mehr Zeit. Sieht man ja gerade wieder in den USA. "Die Patienten haben Hydrixychloroquin und Antibiotika bekommen und es ging ihn besser."  Das ist schön, verrät halt leider nicht ob die Pneumonie ursächlich durch das Virus kam oder eine bakterielle Begleitinfektion war. Leider haben mit solchen Methoden andere Länder schon effektiv viel zeit verloren. Sicherheit geben nur harte Fakten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nur mit Gründlichkeit.


Natürlich für fundierte Ergebnisse. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass es vorab Zahlen geben wird, denn die Dunkelziffer der Infektionen ist ziemlich entscheidend. So auf Faktor 2 sollte man recht früh abschätzen können, das dauert nicht bis Mitte Juni


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

Man braucht aber, bis man 15.000 Leute gefunden hat.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben ist, lese ich es auch gerne direkt auf spanisch. Eventuell halt mit Unterstützung vom Google-Translate.


Also, für die Flut an News sorgt laiguana.tv. Die sind zwar keineswegs neutral, deren News richten sich aber ins besondere an Venezuelaner, und Propaganda ists auch keine. Mit dem Alexa Rang 3349 ist die Seite auch sehr gut besucht.

Weniger zurückhaltend berichten die:
Noticias de hoy | Ultima Hora | Venezuela | Lechuguinos

Auf englisch gibts den:
News and opinion pieces - About Venezuela and beyond

Ganz weit links stehen die:
Venezuelanalysis.com - Venezuela News, Views, and Analysis

Dann gibts noch den internationalen, in Caracas ansässigen Sender TeleSur, der auch auf englisch berichtet:
https://www.telesurtv.net/

Und hier gehts natürlich weiter:
List of newspapers in Venezuela - Wikipedia




DKK007 schrieb:


> Facebook ist eine Plage und keine Quelle.


Facebook ist weder Plage noch Quelle. Für die Inhalte sorgen die Mitglieder. Wenn du z.B. keine AfD Agitation sehen willst, geh halt auf keine pro-AfD Seite/Gruppe. So simpel ist das. Hier gibts natürlich auch Gruppen und Seiten für Venezuela, wie der oppositionsahe Tiempo Real Venezuela (viel Fake News): https://www.facebook.com/tiemporealvzla

Oder La Hemeroteca Del Escuálido Fracasado (Archiv des versagenden oppositionellen Schwachsinnigen):
https://www.facebook.com/LaHemerotecaDelEscualidoFracasado/

Dann gibts Gruppen wie die International Chavistas (öffentlich):
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1822351827855725

Oder Todos con Maduro (privat):
https://www.facebook.com/groups/435498060211186
(Hier gehts z.B. um die Boni, welche die Regierung in regelmäßigen Abständen und zu besonderen Anlässen an jeden verteilt. Das sind immer kleine Geldbeträge.

Oder LEALES SIEMPRE, TRAIDORES NUNCA, VENEZUELA ANTIIMPERIALISTA (privat):
https://www.facebook.com/groups/406889012854390

La Iguana bekomme ich auch auf Facebook und Venezuela Analysis hat mehr News auf twitter.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2020)

Warum sollte ich mich überhaupt auf die Seite der Datenkrake begeben??


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. April 2020)

Ist auch nicht mehr oder weniger Datenkrake als alle anderen auch.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder auch den Duden, es ist langsam einfach peinlich, was du hier so schreibst, da der Sinn des Satzes völlig verändert wird.




Jetzt ist aber mal gut... du nervst langsam 


back2topic
--------------------- 


Einige Pflegeheime gehen langsam die Puste aus...man müsste die auch auf Prio setzen, dort kann sich der Virus gut austoben, aber ist halt auch schwer bei wenig Schutzkleidung oder gar keine + Personal hat ja auch Privatleben(Zuhause familie etc oder unterwegs mit Bus und Bahn-> können sich anstecken.)


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2020)

Morgen wird die USA allem Anschein nach die (offizielle/registrierte) 500.000 "knacken". Vor genau einem Monat waren es 1000...

Coronavirus Update (Live): 1,599,526 Cases and 95,527 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


United States Coronavirus: 465,689 Cases and 16,548 Deaths - Worldometer


Und bzgl. weltweiter Todesfälle wird morgen wohl auch die 100.000 fallen...


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2020)

Frankreich hat uns bei den Infektionen auch überholt.


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2020)

Da geht es seit vorgestern hin und her, aktuell liegen wir (bei worldometers) wieder vor Frankreich.

Germany Coronavirus: 118,235 Cases and 2,607 Deaths - Worldometer

France Coronavirus: 117,749 Cases and 12,210 Deaths - Worldometer


Wenn man bedenkt das bei uns 1.300.000 getestet wurden, und in Frankreich nur 333.000, dann kann man sich vermutlich so grob vorstellen wie es da wirklich ausschaut... die über 12.000 Tote kommen nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2020)

Corona-Krise: Ambulante Pflege vor dem Aus?  | BR24
*video klicken*


Frankreich hatte doch anfangs die toten aus Pflegeheime net mitgezählt ?


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Typisches Pipi Langstrumpf-Syndrom...ich dreh mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt. Der Fisch in den Dosen ist nur das Fleisch, was nicht schön aussieht, Reststücke usw...kommt allerdings vom selben Fisch.


Komm auf den Post hast doch nur gewartet sei ehrlich.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2020)

Einigung der EU-Finanzminister: 500 Milliarden gegen die Corona-Krise | tagesschau.de


Und noch was anderes



> *Aktuell müssen immer mehr Covid-19-Patientinnen und Patienten in den Krankenhäusern behandelt werden - aber auch Ärzte und Pflegepersonal erkranken nun verstärkt. Um die Sauberkeit in den Kliniken kümmern sich Tausende Reinigungskräfte, die Frauen und Männer arbeiten teils unter widrigen Bedingungen. Manche verdienen nur knapp mehr als den Mindestlohn. *
> 
> Eine von ihnen ist Erika Radisavljevic, 53. Sie putzt in einer Klinik in Südbayern.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Corona-Heldin: Erika Radisavljevic, Reinigungskraft in einer Klinik, macht Sonderschichten - DER SPIEGEL

Auch dieser Beruf ist ehrenwert und wichtig!


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpD9K0oVd_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLWsV_YZMrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (10. April 2020)

*Ergebnisse der Stichprobenstudie in Österreich: 
Insgesamt ca. 28.500 Infizierte*
(0,3% der Gesamtbevölkerung)

Damit ist die aktuelle Dunkelziffer in Österreich etwas mehr als doppelt so hoch, wie die bestätigten Fälle.
Die meisten betroffenen Personen haben/hatten wohl entweder nur sehr leichte, oder gar keine Symptome.

_Wichtig: Der Konfidenzintervall liegt zwischen 10.200 und 67.400. 
Das ist das Spektrum, in dem sich die reale Zahl der Infizierten mit 95-prozentiger Wahrscheinlichkeit bewegt._

Aktuelle Zahlen aus Österreich:
Bestätigt: 13.306
davon gestorben: 295
davon genesen: 5240

davon offen: 7771
davon im KH: 1086
davon auf Intensiv: 266

_Die Dunkelziffer wirkt sich natürlich auch zum Teil auf diese Zahlen aus, 
aber derartige Berechnungen wurden heute nicht vorgestellt._

Fazit:
In Österreich gab es Anfang April zusätzlich zu den bestätigten Fällen zwischen 10.200 und 67.400 mit dem Coroanvirus infizierte Personen.
Der wahrscheinlichste Wert liegt bei 28.500 Infizierten. 
Bei einer Stichprobe von 1.544 Menschen ergibt das einen Anteil von 0,33 Prozent.

Das ist das Ergebnis der repräsentativen Stichprobenuntersuchung des Forschungsinstituts Sora im Auftrag des Bildungsministeriums. 
Ziel war es, die Größe der Dunkelziffer bei den Corona-Infektionen zu prüfen, erklärten die beiden Geschäftsführer des Sozialforschungsinstituts SORA, 
Günther Ogris und Christoph Hofinger

Das Ergebnis sei nur eine Momentaufnahme, betonte Bildungsminister Heinz Faßmann (ÖVP). 
Er will in Zukunft weitere solche Prävalenzstudien durchführen lassen. 
Nach der "Pionierarbeit von Sora" übernimmt diese Aufgabe die Statistik Austria.
(derstandard.at)


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2020)

"Keine Bilder gespeichert": Polizei in NRW kontrolliert mit Drohnen - n-tv.de 
"Psychologisch wie Klopapier": Ende der Hamsterkäufe beim Mehl in Sicht - n-tv.de


----------



## Mahoy (10. April 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> "Psychologisch wie Klopapier": Ende der Hamsterkäufe beim Mehl in Sicht - n-tv.de



Kann ich aus meiner persönliche Beobachtung heraus bestätigen: Die Märkte im Umland haben wieder Toilettenpapier und Mehl, wenn auch nicht komplett aufgefüllt - das kann aber auch angepasstes Warenmanagement sein. Zucker (war zwischendurch auch rar), Nudeln und Reis sind wieder komplett aufgefüllt und werden offenbar nicht mehr übermäßig gekauft.

Wie ich schon schrieb: Kurzfristige Überreaktionen verunsicherter Konsumenten, welche die bundesdeutsche Warenlogistik aus dem Tritt gebracht haben. Es war und ist in der Summe immer genug für alle vorhanden (gewesen), nur halt nicht an benötigter Stelle vorrätig. Hoffentlich lernt der Handel etwas daraus und reagiert zukünftig in vergleichbaren Situationen früher und angemessener.

Ich bin zudem geneigt, die derzeitige Verknappung bei Hühnereiern weder COVID-19 noch irgend einer Vogelgrippe anzulasten.


----------



## Duvar (10. April 2020)

Endlich kann ich wieder Klopapier in Hülle und Fülle verbrauchen^^


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2020)

Letzens war bei Focus Online ein Artikel über die Absatzzuwächse der typischen Hamsterartikel. Klopapier lag nur bei 120% des Vorjahresabsatzes im gleichen Zeitraum. Kaum zu glauben aber wahr.


----------



## seahawk (10. April 2020)

Zumindest in Spanien sorgt die Krise für eine positive Veränderung der Gesellschaft: Spanien kuendigt Einfuehrung eines bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens an - deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de

Das ist auch hier längst überfällig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Zumindest in Spanien sorgt die Krise für eine positive Veränderung der Gesellschaft: Spanien kuendigt Einfuehrung eines bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens an - deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de
> 
> Das ist auch hier längst überfällig.


Wie soll das bezahlt werden, gerade in einer Krise?
Mit dem Gelddrucker von seahawk?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2020)

Naja, zur Rettung des Finanzsystems (was nicht so funktionieren wird aber nur ums zu zeigen) werden in Deutschland bisher Größenordnung 1,2 Billionen Euro neues Giralgeld aus dem Nichts erschaffen. Das sind alleine etwa 17.500€ für jeden deutschen Erwachsenen. Damit haste das erste Jahr Grundeinkommen jetzt schon bezahlt, mit ganz aktuellen Mitteln ohne auch nur einen Euro aus der Staatskasse zu nehmen.

Wenn du dann noch siehst dass Hunderte Milliarden pro Jahr frei werden durch wegfallen anderer Sozialsysteme (wie etwa der Rentenkasse) die durch ein Grundeinkommen ersetzt würden ist das alleine finanziell gesehen gar nicht so weit hergeholt dass es funktionieren kann.

Das alles bedeutet nicht dass ich das persönlich gut finden würde oder nicht, ich wollte nur mal kurz aufzeigen, dass das Zahlen von 1000€ für jeden Deutschen einfach so aus dem nichts als Beispiel deutlich weniger Geld ist als das, was innerhalb der letzten paar Wochen rausgehauen wurde um irgendwelches Corona-Krisengeld zu erschaffen wo die allermeisten Leute im ersten Step keinen Cent sehen und das mittelfristig wahrscheinlich kaum mehr Nutzen hat als eine Inflationswelle Ende des Jahres zu erzeugen die wir so schon viele Jahrzehnte nicht mehr gesehen haben.

Es ist am Ende wie bei jeder Krise: Die paar Reichen und mächtigen haben noch viel mehr als vorher und der Michel ist wieder wesentlich ärmer als vorher. Wenns zu spät ist fällts den Leuten wieder auf und alles meckert rum. Und wer wars Schuld? Ein Virus! Wie praktisch!


----------



## Redrudi (10. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich wieder Klopapier in Hülle und Fülle verbrauchen^^



das brauchst du ja auch bei dem was du so alles in dich rein schaufelst... sieht aber alles voll lecker aus


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einigung der EU-Finanzminister: 500 Milliarden gegen die Corona-Krise | tagesschau.de
> 
> 
> Und noch was anderes
> ...



Ich wette nach der Krise werden diese Leute sowieso wieder schnell vergessen, egal ob Pfleger oder Putzfrau usw. 

Dann macht man so weiter wie davor, damit die neoliberalen sich freuen, gibt ja hier immer  einen  User der dazwischen funkt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ]Naja, zur Rettung des Finanzsystems (was nicht so funktionieren  wird aber nur ums zu zeigen) werden in Deutschland bisher Größenordnung  1,2 Billionen Euro neues Giralgeld aus dem Nichts erschaffen. Das sind  alleine etwa 17.500€ für jeden deutschen Erwachsenen. Damit haste das  erste Jahr Grundeinkommen jetzt schon bezahlt, mit ganz aktuellen  Mitteln ohne auch nur einen Euro aus der Staatskasse zu nehmen.


Mit einem Unterschied: Wenn ein Unternehmen überlebt, wird es im nächsten Jahr weiterhin Geld erwirtschaften. Gibt man das Geld an die Leute direkt, wird das nicht passieren.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann macht man so weiter wie davor, damit die neoliberalen sich freuen, gibt ja hier immer  einen  User der dazwischen funkt.


Die Befürchtung habe ich auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit einem Unterschied: Wenn ein Unternehmen überlebt, wird es im nächsten Jahr weiterhin Geld erwirtschaften. Gibt man das Geld an die Leute direkt, wird das nicht passieren.



Das stimmt - und in einem Szenario wo eine funktionierende Geld- und Wirtschaftspolitik vorangegangen wäre wäre eine solche Reaktion auch völlig richtig.
Wenn man aber die letzten 10 Jahre jedes Unternehmen egal wie unwirtschaftlich und ineffizient es war mit Nullzinsen durchgeschleppt hat (das war faktisch jahrelange Insolvenzverschleppung) und damit vermieden hat, dass unwirtschaftliche Unternehmen aus dem Markt ausscheiden dann hat man eine Situation wie jetzt: Statt jedes jahr die schlechtesten ein, zwei prozent der Unternehmen pleite gehen zu lassen hat man jetzt eine Krise plus Zombieunternehmen wo dann auf einen schlag 15 oder 20% den bach runter gehen die eigentlich schon seit Jahren hätten weg sein müssen.
Und die retteste auch nicht mit Notkrediten - die erwirtschaften im nächsten Jahr nichts (denn auch das was sie vor der krise erwirtschafteten reichte nicht mal um dauerhaft ihre Kreditlasten zu decken!). Ob mit oder ohne Rettung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. April 2020)

> Und die retteste auch nicht mit Notkrediten - die erwirtschaften im nächsten Jahr nichts. Ob mit oder ohne Rettung.


Das stimmt auch wieder.
Ist aber wie von dir gesagt ein Problem der Nullzinspolitik.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Die Erntehelfer sind da | tagesschau.de

Die freiwilligen waren wohl net körperlich belastbar


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2020)

> Das alles bedeutet nicht dass ich das persönlich gut finden würde oder nicht, ich wollte nur mal kurz aufzeigen, dass das Zahlen von 1000€ für jeden Deutschen einfach so aus dem nichts als Beispiel deutlich weniger Geld ist als das, was innerhalb der letzten paar Wochen rausgehauen wurde um irgendwelches Corona-Krisengeld zu erschaffen wo die allermeisten Leute im ersten Step keinen Cent sehen und das mittelfristig wahrscheinlich kaum mehr Nutzen hat als eine Inflationswelle Ende des Jahres zu erzeugen die wir so schon viele Jahrzehnte nicht mehr gesehen haben.



Wie kommst du darauf? 
Das ist ja auch Dirk Müllers Theorie, nur höre ich aus der Prxis etwas ganz anderes, nämlich dass das Geld, hauptsächlich bei denen ankommt, die davon ihre Mieten und laufenden Kosten decken, denn ungeprüft gab es  bis jetzt nur für Soloselbständige/Freiberufler, Kleine Unternehmen und (Mittlere) Unternehmen Geld (je nach Bundesland), die das sofort "verkonsumieren". Der Mittelstand folgt jetzt mit gewissen Summen garantiert, nur über die KFW, alle anderen werden über die Hausbanken geprüft und haben ja auch laufende Kosten und stocken zum aller größten Teil das Kurzarbeiter Geld auf, wo da jetzt die Inflation entstehen soll erschließt sich mir nicht?!
Es ist vor allen dingen ein Ammenmärchen, das die Kleinen nichts bekommen, das größte Problem sind im Moment eher Firmen mit 20-1000 Mitarbeiter (je nach Bundesland), aber wie gesagt auch da gibt es jetzt Lösungen und Niemand ist daran gelegen, wenn nur Große überleben und der Mittelstand vor die Hunde geht.
Auch sehe ich überhaupt keine vergleichbare Situation zu 1923.



> Das stimmt - und in einem Szenario wo eine funktionierende Geld- und Wirtschaftspolitik vorangegangen wäre wäre eine solche Reaktion auch völlig richtig.
> Wenn man aber die letzten 10 Jahre jedes Unternehmen egal wie unwirtschaftlich und ineffizient es war mit Nullzinsen durchgeschleppt hat (das war faktisch jahrelange Insolvenzverschleppung) und damit vermieden hat, dass unwirtschaftliche Unternehmen aus dem Markt ausscheiden dann hat man eine Situation wie jetzt: Statt jedes jahr die schlechtesten ein, zwei prozent der Unternehmen pleite gehen zu lassen hat man jetzt eine Krise plus Zombieunternehmen wo dann auf einen schlag 15 oder 20% den bach runter gehen die eigentlich schon seit Jahren hätten weg sein müssen.
> Und die retteste auch nicht mit Notkrediten - die erwirtschaften im nächsten Jahr nichts (denn auch das was sie vor der krise erwirtschafteten reichte nicht mal um dauerhaft ihre Kreditlasten zu decken!). Ob mit oder ohne Rettung.



Die Firmen bekamen doch kein (billiges) Geld ungeprüft, die können das ja schlecht selber drucken, insoweit halte ich das für eine ziemlich steile These, das wir hier in Deutschland uns 15-20% Zombiunternehmen die letzten Jahre, herangezüchtet haben!


----------



## seahawk (10. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie soll das bezahlt werden, gerade in einer Krise?
> Mit dem Gelddrucker von seahawk?



Mit dem Geld der Reichen und den eingesparten sonstigen Sozialkosten. (Rente, ALG2 usw.)


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2020)

So schlimm das nunmal ist wenns auf einen Schlag kommt statt jedes jahr ein bisschen (was der Markt abkönnte): Eigentlich müsste man jetzt hart sagen "Wer keine Reserven für schlechte Zeiten hatte --> das wars". Das würde wahrscheinlich in eine massive Rezession münden, ein, zwei Jahre Marktbereinigung und darauf folgenden starken Aufschwung. Wie das seit jahrhunderten halt so ist mit den Wirtschaftszyklen.

UNd jetzt schmeißt man Billionen an neu erschaffenem Geld ins System. Die Rezession kommt trotzdem so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, nur dann eben mit zusätzlicher Inflation was zu etwas namens "Stagflation" führt und so ziemlich das schlimmste ist was einem Markt passieren kann (bedeutet dein Geld wird jeden Tag weniger wert aber es gibt nichts werthaltiges mehr, was du dafür kaufen könntest - siehe aktueller Goldhandel da hats vor ein paar Wochen begonnen - Gold steigt von 35000 auf 50000 €/kg und selbst für 60000€ kannste keins mehr kaufen weil physisch nichts mehr da ist). 

Das wird wenns dumm läuft zu einer Enteignung des ganzen Mittelstandes und allem darunter führen weil nur diejenigen ihren Wert erhalten/steigern können, die jetzt schon Land, Immobilien, Edelmetalle usw. besitzen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Das ist ja auch Dirk Müllers Theorie, nur höre ich aus der Prxis etwas  ganz anderes, nämlich dass das Geld, hauptsächlich bei denen ankommt,  die davon ihre Mieten und laufenden Kosten decken, denn ungeprüft gab es   bis jetzt nur für Soloselbständige/Freiberufler, Kleine Unternehmen  und (Mittlere) Unternehmen Geld (je nach Bundesland), die das sofort  "verkonsumieren". Der Mittelstand folgt jetzt mit gewissen Summen  garantiert, nur über die KFW, alle anderen werden über die Hausbanken  geprüft und haben ja auch laufende Kosten und stocken zum aller größten  Teil das Kurzarbeiter Geld auf, wo da jetzt die Inflation entstehen soll  erschließt sich mir nicht?!


Bevor die Inflation kommt kommt nahezu immer eine Deflation weil Leute in Not alles verkaufen müssen was da ist um liquide zu sein (deswegen sind Aktien, Edelmetalle, Anleihen, Rohstoffe, ALLES die letzten 4 Wochen gefallen - jetzt kommt die übliche Bärenmarktrallye die auch immer kommt seit letzter Woche und dann gehts richtig runter). Die fette Inflation kommt nach der Enthebelung des Marktes, ich schätze grob Q4/2020.
Ob das alles zutrifft weiß ich selbstredend nicht aber das ist zumindest meine Sichtweise der Dinge. Es kann auch alles ganz anders kommen und weniger schlimm werden (ich hoffe es, wirklich) aber es ist nie falsch auch für die schlimmere Variante vorbereitet zu sein. Mir zerbombts die (private) Bilanz jedenfalls nicht so schnell wie bei den meisten Leuten - dass die Krise kommt war klar auch ohne Virus, ich hab entsprechend zumindest ein bisschen krisensicherer gebaut Ende 2019. Hat sich schon schneller ausgezahlt als mir lieb war.


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie soll das bezahlt werden, gerade in einer Krise?
> Mit dem Gelddrucker von seahawk?



Corona-Bonds oder etwas dergleichen wird sich schon finden.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit dem Geld der Reichen und den eingesparten sonstigen Sozialkosten. (Rente, ALG2 usw.)



Von der Wirtschaft und neoliberalen muss du lernen  

 mit der 1,6mrd hätten die erstmal aus eigener kasse ihre Mitarbeiter zahlen können , bevor die Kurzarbeitgeld kriegen. 

Corona: Dividende trotz Staatshilfe – Autokonzerne in der Kritik



-----------

Markus Soeder liegt in Umfrage zur Kanzlerfrage bei CDU/CSU vor Friedrich Merz und Armin Laschet - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2J_c7AEzVo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2020)

Ein paar clevere Burschen gibt es schon 

Coronavirus: Luegen und Verschwoerungstheorien behindern die Bekaempfung - DER SPIEGEL

Richtige Sorgen mache ich mir um die Menschen in Afrika

Furcht vor dramatischen Folgen: Corona breitet sich schnell in Afrika aus - n-tv.de


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> -
> 
> Richtige Sorgen mache ich mir um die Menschen in Afrika
> 
> Furcht vor dramatischen Folgen: Corona breitet sich schnell in Afrika aus - n-tv.de



Corona in Afrika : 
    „In AEthiopien gibt es 435 Beatmungsgeraete – und 105 Millionen Menschen“


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona in Afrika :
> „In AEthiopien gibt es 435 Beatmungsgeraete – und 105 Millionen Menschen“



Ja, das wird wohl katastrophal ablaufen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona in Afrika :
> „In AEthiopien gibt es 435 Beatmungsgeraete – und 105 Millionen Menschen“


Interessiert das noch irgendwen in diesem Lande? Wenn sie im Mittelmeer ersaufen darf man sie, geht es nach unseren neurechten Politikverstehern, nicht einmal aus dem Wasser ziehen. Es ist alles so scheinheilig und egoistisch geworden. Es wird auf dem ganzen Kontinent katastrophal werden, selbst Südafrika wird völlig überrannt.


----------



## Mahoy (10. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit einem Unterschied: Wenn ein Unternehmen überlebt, wird es im nächsten Jahr weiterhin Geld erwirtschaften. Gibt man das Geld an die Leute direkt, wird das nicht passieren.



Da müssen wir vielleicht noch ein Stück weiter gehen, nämlich zu dem Punkt, mit *was* das Unternehmen im nächsten Jahr Geld verdienen wird, wenn es durch die Stützen überlebt.
Die Unternehmen, die jetzt Hilfe brauchen, sind überwiegend inländische Dienstleister, die aufgrund der Eindämmungsbestimmungen keine inländische Kundschaft mehr bedienen können.
Das sind die Unternehmen, die stark davon profitieren, wenn der Verbraucher hierzulande mehr Geld in der Tasche hat, denn dieses gibt er, insbesondere angesichts der Niedrig- bzw. Nullzinsphase, die Sparen unattraktiv macht, bei besagten Unternehmen aus.
Damit endet es aber nicht. Denn um konsumfreudigere Kunden bedienen zu können, benötigen Dienstleister mehr Personal, stellen also mehr Leute ein. Es gibt also mehr Leute, die sich zu ihrem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen ein Arbeitseinkommen haben, was ihre Kaufkraft weiter erhöht, weshalb sie mehr konsumieren und mehr Personal benötigt wird und ... man merkt, worauf es hinausläuft.

Aber: Dieses Verfahren hat in Deutschland keine Priorität, denn wir sind eine Exportnation. Unser nationaler Dienstleistungssektor ist, verglichen mit vielen anderen Nationen, stark unterentwickelt. Zwar muss er gerettet werden, damit der Laden läuft, aber ansonsten wird eifrig auf unbegrenztes Wachstum durch Produktion und Export gesetzt.
DAS wird uns irgendwann heftig auf die Füße fallen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2020)

Nö, im Moment nicht.

Jetzt rettet sich jeder Staat erstmal selbst,
Hilfslieferungen an medizinischen Geräten/Schutzausrüstungen geht erstmal an
die "westliche" betroffene Welt, die hält ja die Welt auch am Laufen.

Erst danach, falls die Pandemie in Europa und den USA abnimmt,
kommt der Rest ran


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2020)

Nun in Afrika sind auch die Strukturen überhaupt nicht da um wie in Europa zu handeln und wie soll der Westen helfen wenn man schon mit der eigenen Bevölkerung mehr als ausgelastet ist?

Zum Glück machen wir jedenfalls keinen Unterschied zwischen Staatsbürgern und anderen solange sie sich im Land aufhalten.


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bis 1990 Impfpflicht, auch gegen TBC. Wird wieder dringend Zeit für eine allumfassende Impfpflicht.



Auch gegen Pocken und Masern.

Die erstere Seuche wurde konsequent ausgerottet,

bei der Zweiten besteht noch Nachholbedarf,

dürfte jetzt aber erstmal ausfallen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da müssen wir vielleicht noch ein Stück weiter gehen, nämlich zu dem Punkt, mit *was* das Unternehmen im nächsten Jahr Geld verdienen wird, wenn es durch die Stützen überlebt.
> Die Unternehmen, die jetzt Hilfe brauchen, sind überwiegend inländische Dienstleister, die aufgrund der Eindämmungsbestimmungen keine inländische Kundschaft mehr bedienen können.
> Das sind die Unternehmen, die stark davon profitieren, wenn der Verbraucher hierzulande mehr Geld in der Tasche hat, denn dieses gibt er, insbesondere angesichts der Niedrig- bzw. Nullzinsphase, die Sparen unattraktiv macht, bei besagten Unternehmen aus.
> Damit endet es aber nicht. Denn um konsumfreudigere Kunden bedienen zu können, benötigen Dienstleister mehr Personal, stellen also mehr Leute ein. Es gibt also mehr Leute, die sich zu ihrem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen ein Arbeitseinkommen haben, was ihre Kaufkraft weiter erhöht, weshalb sie mehr konsumieren und mehr Personal benötigt wird und ... man merkt, worauf es hinausläuft.
> ...



Ich bin bei dir, dass wir zwischen Dienstleistung und Produktion mehr Ausgleich schaffen müssen, nur eins haben doch die Krisen der Vegangenheit gelehrt, nur mit Dienstleistung kommt man auch nicht weiter, du kannst gerne mal die Leute in GB, außerhalb von London fragen, ob sie im nachhinein, die massive Umwndlung ihrer Wirtschaft rein auf Dienstleistung getrimmt, noch so gut finden.
Ein Produktions und Industrie Standbein zu haben, hat bis jetzt immer Vorteile gehabt und wir sind noch weit entfernt davon, das demnächst alles beliebig aus dem 3-D Drucker kommt, aber natürlich sollten wir unseren Exportüberschuss um ~2% senken und mehr den heimischen Markt ankurbeln, allerdings ist Deutschland seit mehr als 120 Jahren sehr exportorientiert, mal abgesehen von 1933-1945, das bekommt man so schnell nicht "raus", weil es hat ja auch eine Menge Wohlstand für sehr viele Menschen generiert.


----------



## Lotto (10. April 2020)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dem mittlerweile die ganzen "Home Office: wohin mit der ganzen Zeit", "So vertreiben die die viele Freizeit in Zeiten von Corona",.... langsam richtig auf den Sack gehen?

Von wem genau schreiben diese Artikel eigentlich immer? Oder sind das exklusive Beiträge für Lehrer? Für Bandarbeiter von Großkonzernen?
In meinem Bekanntenkeis (alles Bürojobs die von zuhause ausgübt werden könnten) hat inkl. mir keiner Home-Office, weil die Chefs es nicht wollen. Im Verwandtenkreis sind zwei die dürfen Home-Office machen und arbeiten selbstverständlich ihre 8 Stunden zuhause, haben also letztendlich nur die 30 Minuten Fahrzeit eingespart (Wahnsinn! Man weiß gar nicht mehr wohin mit der zusätzlichen Stunde...).

Ich persönlich hab sogar deutlich weniger Zeit. Werktags vor 20 Uhr Füße hochlegen? Eher nicht. Kantine hat zu, d.h. ich muss selber kochen. Fitnessstudio hat zu, d.h. nach der Arbeit zuhause für Bewegung sorgen (was nunmal länger dauert da nicht so effektiv wie im Studio).

Ehrlich...immer wenn ich solche Artikel sehe frag ich mich wo dieses Paralleluniversum genau ist.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2020)

Kekule #22: Die Heinsberg-Stichprobe ist ein Sonderfall | MDR.DE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> BTW: Ich will endlich einen eigenen Pool im Garten.  Aber dieses Jahr wird das wohl nichts mehr.



Die Mehrheit der Deutschen wäre froh, wenn sie überhaupt einen Garten hätte... Ich hab nicht mal nen Balkon 




RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die Wirtschaftler, genauso weitermachen wollen wie vorher, ohne eine Lehre daraus zu ziehen.
> Am liebsten so schnell wie möglich.



Vergleiche Finanzkrise...




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gesundheit hängt massiv am Lebensstil. Mit der Ernährung, der Bewegung und des Vermeidens von belasteten Gegenden kann man viel beeinflussen. Alleine nicht zu  Rauchen  bringt zehn Jahre Lebenserwartung. Schau Dir das Leben von Mönchen und Nonnen an. In der Regel arbeitssam und entbehrungsreich und trotzdem oder gerade deswegen, werden sie sehr alt.



Aber auch verdammt arm an Stress, mit extrem reduzierter sozialer Kontakt und entsprechend keine Belastung durch Infektionskrankheiten sowie einer überdurchschnittlich guten medizinischen Versorgung. Alles Dinge, die nicht zu einem normalen Arbeitnehmerdasein passen.




> Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was in den nächsten Jahren passieren wird. Ein einfaches weiter so wird es vermutlich nicht geben. Es wird in der westlichen Welt viel mehr ein Besinnen auf das Wesentliche im Leben geben und weg vom hemmungslosen Konsum. Bleibt nur die Frage, wie lange es anhalten wird



Weniger als eine Woche. Es wir einen leichten Konsumrückgang durch die Rezession geben, ansonsten würde ich erwarten, dass der Konsum unmittelbar nach Aufhebung der Maßnahmen sehr schnell wieder normales Niveau erreicht. Nicht bei jedem auf gleichem Wege, aber diejenigen mit Nachholeffekt werden die Zurückhaltung anderer locker wett machen.



> Ich sehe das halt sehr differenziert. Denen, denen nichts genommen wird, haben wenig Probleme damit. Dann frage man die Millionen Selbstständigen, die fassungslos erleben müssen, wie ihre Existenz dahin bricht.



Tjo. Vielleicht so einigen Leuten mehr klar, was für ein Ausbeuterei die meisten Kleinselbstständigkeiten sind, aber nenneswert etwas ändern wird sich dadurch auch nicht.



> Aktuell liegt der Fokus nur darauf, die großen Industriebetriebe zu schonen. Und das fällt auf. Es geht nicht nur um die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung, mitnichten. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die Maßnahmen unsinnig sind, sie sind meiner Meinung  nach unausgewogen und mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt.



Das sicherlich. Die Frage ist nur, welche Schlussfolgerung man daraus zieht: Haben wir zu tiefe Eingriffe ins Privatleben oder zu lasche bei den Großkonzernen? Meiner Meinung nach hätte man die ganze Situation deutlich verbessern können, wenn man alle Wirtschaftszweigen klare Vorschriften gemacht hätte.


----------



## seahawk (10. April 2020)

Coronavirus ist eine offensive Waffe zur biologischen Kriegsführung - Aussagen von Prof. Francis Boyle ist zu entnehmen: - NRhZ-Online - Neue Rheinische Zeitung - info@nrhz.de - Tel.: +49 (0)221 22 20 246 - Fax.: +49 (0)221 22 20 247 - ein Projekt ge

Sehr interessanter Beitrag. Das Coronavirus - Krankheit oder Biowaffe?


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2020)

Aktuell gibt es genau 0 Profiteure dieser "Waffe". Also welches Motiv soll der mutmaßliche Angreifer haben?
Kein Motiv->kein Mörder


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es genau 0 Profiteure dieser  "Waffe". Also welches Motiv soll der mutmaßliche Angreifer haben?
> Kein Motiv->kein Mörder


Schwierig. China ist sich bewusst gewesen, dass sie mit massiven Quarantäne Massnahmen und totaler Überwachung das Virus in den Griff bekommt, der Westen dagegen wirtschaftlich untergeht. Doch, für eine Kultur, die in Generationen denkt, kann man sich ein Motiv konstruieren. 

Man instrumentalisiert sich selber als Opfer, lässt ein paar tausend Menschen verrecken und freut sich über das Chaos in der Welt. Vorstellen kann ich mir das, ich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich. Ich halte es dann eher für einen Unfall und am wahrscheinlichsten ist für mich weiterhin der natürlich Ursprung

Hier ein paar Worte meines Vorstandes zum Thema. Wenn das ein paar Monate so weiter geht, war es dass mit uns. China ist dagegen autarker, abgesehen von Rohstoffen, die sie aber weitestgehend selber in Afrika abbauen. Wir dagegen sind verzahnt und verletzlich.
Corona-Krise: Continental-Chef Elmar Degenhart warnt vor Pleitewelle bei Zulieferern - DER SPIEGEL

Ist so etwas gelenkt, oder sind es keine kriminelle Profiteure. Das ist dann die nächsten Frage. Warum wird eigentlich Russland nicht als Verursache genannt? Auch von dort könnte es kommen, sie haben genug Biolabore.
Deutschland: Warnung vor Hackerangriffen auf Krankenhaeuser und Energieversorger - DER SPIEGEL



seahawk schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Beitrag. Das Coronavirus - Krankheit oder Biowaffe?


Nein, es ist eine Ansammlung von Vermutungen. Z.B. war der kanadische Virologe Frank Plummer Alkoholiker und lies sich in einer experimentellen Operation Elektroden gegen die Sucht ins Gehirn einpflanzen. Der gute Mann kann ebenso ganz natürlich gestorben sein, da ist nichts Myteriöses dran.
'''I'''d be dead''': Renowned scientist gets experimental brain surgery to fight alcoholism | CBC News

Es ist schwierig. Niemand setzt eine Biowaffe absichtlich ein, wenn er kein Gegenmittel hat. Die phösen Amis waren es also sicherlich nicht. Was ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann ist ein versehentlicher Ausbruch des Virus in China. Nichts desto trotz sind sich Genetiker ziemlich sicher, dass es eine natürliche Mutation ist. Was auch nichts heißt, weil man mit geeigneten Versuchen auch ganz natürlich Viren zum Mutieren bringen kann.

Vorstellen kann ich mir durchaus, dass sich die chinesische Führung der Gefahr sehr früh bewusst war und billigend in Kauf genommen hat, dass sich die Krankheit weltweit verbreitet. Man lies vermutlich in Ruhe, vielleicht sogar bewusst, infizierte Menschen in die Welt fliegen. Das ist aber reine Spekulation. Dazu passt, dass man sich jetzt als Retter aufspielt und Gerüchte über den Ausbruch der Krankheit in den USA in die Welt setzt. Genau das hat Xi Jinping gemacht. Für mich ist das verdächtig, und keine sachliche Hilfe. 

Andererseits gibt es Hinweise, dass der Ausbruch in Italien schon sehr früh war, im drittel Quartal 2019. Was auch immer das bedeuten würde.
Virus-Ausbruch bereits 2019 in Europa? Wissenschaftler hat neue Theorie - FOCUS Online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2020)

Ein Virus, dass >95% der fitten Infizierten kampffähig lässt und dass aufgrund seiner langen Inkubationszeit unter Kriegszuständen unmöglich von den eigenen Truppen isoliert werden kann, ist garantiert keine brauchbare Biowaffe...  

Wieso liest und verlinkt man so eine VT-Schleuder überhaupt? Das ist genau die Art von Fake-News-Verbreitung, die gerade zu gesetzlichen Einschränkungen der Informationsfreiheit führt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch dieser Beruf ist ehrenwert und wichtig!



Es gibt verdammt wenige Berufe, die als solche anerkannt und unehrenhaft sind (eigentlich nur Verkauf/Werbung) und selbst die sind größtenteils nicht unwichtig. Aber das hat im Kapitalismus leider nichts mit der Wertschätzung der Berufe zu tun. Da geht es nur darum, wieviele Leute die Zugangsvoraussetzungen zu einem Beruf erfüllen oder nicht erfüllen. (Was oft genug nicht einmal etwas damit zu hat, wieviele die Voraussetzungen für eine gute Ausführung des Berufs haben...)
Und der Zusammenhang ist auch noch exponentiell...




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Damit ist die aktuelle Dunkelziffer in Österreich etwas mehr als doppelt so hoch, wie die bestätigten Fälle.



Erstaunliche Konsistenz in dieser Hinsicht. Italien, Südkorea und Östereich haben nun wirklich verdammt wenig gemeinsam, kommen aber alle auf ~dreimal mehr tatsächlich Infizierte.

Kennt schon jemand vergleichbare, das heißt nach Risikogruppen aufgeschlüsselte Analysen zur Mortalität?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Kann ich aus meiner persönliche Beobachtung heraus bestätigen: Die Märkte im Umland haben wieder Toilettenpapier und Mehl, wenn auch nicht komplett aufgefüllt - das kann aber auch angepasstes Warenmanagement sein. Zucker (war zwischendurch auch rar), Nudeln und Reis sind wieder komplett aufgefüllt und werden offenbar nicht mehr übermäßig gekauft.



Bei uns waren Mehl, Zucker und Nudeln nur ein einziges Mal (= bis zu eine Woche lang) ausverkauft, aber das ist bei der sonst sehr geringen Abnahmequote auch kein Wunder. Interessanterweise ging aber der Bestand bei Nudelsaucen nie auf 0 runter, vermutlich muss an diesen "+Klopapier"-Rezepten was dran sein 
(Dafür waren kurz nach Beginn der Hamsterkäufe Reissaucen nur noch von Uncle Benz zu bekommen, was ich mal als "essbares komplett ausverkauft" werte.)




Rolk schrieb:


> Letzens war bei Focus Online ein Artikel über die Absatzzuwächse der typischen Hamsterartikel. Klopapier lag nur bei 120% des Vorjahresabsatzes im gleichen Zeitraum. Kaum zu glauben aber wahr.



Was für ein Zeitraum war das? Wenn es über einen Monat war, kann ich es mir gut vorstellen. Die meisten Leuten konnten ja schlichtweg gar nichts mehr kaufen. Ich selbst bekenne mich schuldig, zweimal je einen Packen mehr mit genommen zu haben, als normal. Aufs Quartal umgelegt wären das nicht einmal +20%.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, zur Rettung des Finanzsystems (was nicht so funktionieren wird aber nur ums zu zeigen) werden in Deutschland bisher Größenordnung 1,2 Billionen Euro neues Giralgeld aus dem Nichts erschaffen. Das sind alleine etwa 17.500€ für jeden deutschen Erwachsenen. Damit haste das erste Jahr Grundeinkommen jetzt schon bezahlt, mit ganz aktuellen Mitteln ohne auch nur einen Euro aus der Staatskasse zu nehmen.
> 
> Wenn du dann noch siehst dass Hunderte Milliarden pro Jahr frei werden durch wegfallen anderer Sozialsysteme (wie etwa der Rentenkasse) die durch ein Grundeinkommen ersetzt würden ist das alleine finanziell gesehen gar nicht so weit hergeholt dass es funktionieren kann.



Nicht nur bei den sonstigen Sozialleistungen: Solange man die Steuergesetzte nicht anpasst, würden 40-50% des zusätzlichen Einkommens bei denen mit Verdienst sowie direkt über Steuern und Sozialabgaben direkt wieder zurück an den Staat fließen. Um jedem 1000 € im Monat zu zahlen, reichen daher zusätzliche 6000 €/Jahr&Nase durchaus aus. Deswegen ist die Finanzierung eines Grundeinkommens auch kein großes Problem, von den jetzt beschlossenen Hilfen könnten wird das 2-3 Jahre lang auszahlen und damit deutlich bis über das Ende der (dadurch dramatisch verkürzten) Rezession hinaus. Das kritische beim Grundeinkommen sind die weitreichenden Verschiebungen im gesellschaftlichen Gefüge:
Einfache Arbeit würde dramatisch teurer werden, weil niemand mehr für Hungerlöhne arbeiten würde. Das würde entweder zu einer massiven Zunahme von Gastarbeitern führen, die massenhaft ins Land gekarrt werden (und dann dazu führen, dass eben doch weiterhin soziale Notfallsysteme braucht, weil bei weitem nicht jeder in Deutschland Anspruch auf das BGE hätte), oder aber zu deutlich ansteigenden Löhnen und damit auch Preisen in vielen grundlegenden Bereichen und damit zu einer deutlichen Inflation. Die daraus resultierende Reduktion sozialer Unterschiede ist gleichermaßen der wichtigste Grund für die einen, ein BGE zu fordern und für andere, es zu blockieren. Je nachdem, ob auf Gewinner- oder Verliererseite steht.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit einem Unterschied: Wenn ein Unternehmen überlebt, wird es im nächsten Jahr weiterhin Geld erwirtschaften. Gibt man das Geld an die Leute direkt, wird das nicht passieren.



Eher genau umgekehrt.
Ein Unternehmen muss zwar "überleben", ja, deswegen sind kurzfristige Notkredite auch sinnvoll. Aber mittelfristig braucht es vor allem eins: Absatzmärkte. Ein Unternehmen, dass seine Dienste gut verkaufen kann, geht auch ohne Geschenke nicht kaputt. Ein Unternehmen, dass seine Dienste nicht verkaufen kann, wird dagegen auch mit Steuermilliarden nur künstlich im Wachkoma gehalten, kann aber eben kein Geld erwirtschaften. Gerade für die vielen Beschäftigen in kleinen Unternehmen wäre es viel wichtiger, den Leuten Geld direkt zu nehmen, damit statt die Nachfrage nicht komplett einbricht. Denn dann lohnt es sich weiterhin, in Deutschland Arbeitnehemer zu beschäftigen. Stattdessen verschenken Union und SPD das Geld von Steuerzahlern an Unternehmern. Die stehen dann aber weiterhin vor dem Problem, dass es in einer Rezession in Deutschland gar keine sinnvollen Investitionsmöglichkeiten gibt. Stattdessen freuen sich (mal wieder) die Geldzähler in der Finanzbranche über Merkels Geschenke auf unsere Kosten, denn das den ohnehin Vermögenden zugespielte Geld muss ja irgendwohin und entsprechend steigt die Nachfrage nach Investitionsobjekten im Ausland.

Vielleicht können auch Immobilienmakler vorher noch ein Bisschen was abgreifen, aber rund einem Jahrzehnt systematischen Pushens durch die GroKo ist dieser Markt derart aufgebläht, dass ich er in einer Rezession vermutlich kaum noch etwas aufnehmen kann. Noch weiter kann man die Mieten eben nicht hochschrauben und wenn noch soviel verschenktes Geld nach Anlagemöglichkeiten sucht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Firmen bekamen doch kein (billiges) Geld ungeprüft, die können das ja schlecht selber drucken, insoweit halte ich das für eine ziemlich steile These, das wir hier in Deutschland uns 15-20% Zombiunternehmen die letzten Jahre, herangezüchtet haben!



Nicht ungeprüft, aber die jahrelange Zinsdrückerei hat auch die Prüfungen deutlich lascher werden lassen. Man sieht ja, wieviele Unternehmen offensichtlich nicht einmal einen Bruchteil der 6-12 Monate Rücklagen haben, die jedem Selbstständigen als absolutes Minimum angeraten werden, sondern schon nach 6-12 Tagen auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen. Es wurde von staatlicher Seite her systematisch die gleiche Überschuldung wieder hochgezogen, die vor dem 2008er Kollaps bestand, nur etwas feiner verteilt. Jetzt steckt die nächste Nadel in der Blase und wieder "muss" das Gesamtsystem geretettet werden, weil es nur auf Pump gebaut ist.

Und wieder sieht es ganz danach aus, als würden Merkel&Co die Rechnung denjenigen in die Schuhe schieben, die am allerwenigsten dafür können.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber: Dieses Verfahren hat in Deutschland keine Priorität, denn wir sind eine Exportnation. Unser nationaler Dienstleistungssektor ist, verglichen mit vielen anderen Nationen, stark unterentwickelt. Zwar muss er gerettet werden, damit der Laden läuft, aber ansonsten wird eifrig auf unbegrenztes Wachstum durch Produktion und Export gesetzt.
> DAS wird uns irgendwann heftig auf die Füße fallen.



Wir haben zwar kein ähnlich aufgeblähtes Übermaß an nutzlosen Dienstleistungen wie einige andere, aber unser Weltrekord-Exportüberschuss beträgt trotzdem nur 7% des BIP, die gesamten Exporteinnahmen unter 40%. Auch wenn er schmerzhaft wäre, könnten wir uns einen Kollaps der Außenwirtschaft eher leisten als einen der Binnenwirtschaft. Aber darum geht es unserer Regierung ja nicht. Die sieht nur die Dividende der Großkonzerne und die sind eben alle internationalisiert. Deswegen wird viel Geld in die Exportproduzenten gestopft, auch wenn VW, Daimler und BMW dadurch kein einziges Auto mehr für die fehlende Nachfrage im Inland produzieren und stattdessen außerhalb Deutschlands neue Projekte anstoßen werden, aber die Stabilisierung des heimischen Marktes wird als Optional erachtet.




Lotto schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dem mittlerweile die ganzen "Home Office: wohin mit der ganzen Zeit", "So vertreiben die die viele Freizeit in Zeiten von Corona",.... langsam richtig auf den Sack gehen?



Definitiv nicht. Ich habe zwar zeitweise Home-Office (einiges geht nicht von zu Hause), aber damit bin ich in meinem privaten Umfeld ebenfalls der einzige und die Zeit, die mir dadurch auf dem Arbeitsweg spare, reichen nicht einmal für einen Ausgleich der Corona-Mehrbelastung. Normalerweise radel ich vielleicht 30 Minuten am Tag, jetzt brauche ich mindestens eine halbe Stunde länger für die Zeitung und lese zusätzlich mehr online/schaue mehr Nachrichten. Dazu muss ich mehr vom Haushalt übernehmen, da nicht-Home-Office-Arbeitswege jetzt eben länger dauern, wenn man ÖPNV und Menschenansammlungen vermeidet und der Zeitbedarf für Einkäufe hat sich locker verdoppelt.

Und so sollte es eigentlich vielen gehen. Zumindest sind Paketboten immer noch der felsenfesten Ansicht, dass man tagsüber gar nicht versuchen braucht zu klingeln. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich gestern nochmal fast eine Stunde zusätzlich aufgewendet, habe um ein Paket von der Post abzuholen, dass ich mir nunmal nicht wie sonst auf Arbeit schicken lassen konnte.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2020)

Die Theorie der Biowaffe halte ich für Unsinn, China würde derart geächtet werden, dass sie wirtschaftlich untergehen würden.

Dazu noch die Gefahr, dass da jemand im weißen Haus sitzt der in so einem Fall vielleicht auch mit A Waffen reagieren würde...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Theorie der Biowaffe halte ich für Unsinn, China würde derart geächtet werden, dass sie wirtschaftlich untergehen würden.
> 
> Dazu noch die Gefahr, dass da jemand im weißen Haus sitzt der in so einem Fall vielleicht auch mit A Waffen reagieren würde...


Du wirst es nie beweisen können. Und die westliche Welt ist viel zu abhängig von China, um einen Krieg zu beginnen. Warum steht denn jedes Autowerk weltweit? Weil Waren aus China fehlen. Das könnte einer der Gründe für die massiven Massnahmen in China gewesen sein. Es gibt genug Chinesen aus Wuhan die behaupten, dort wäre gar nichts passiert. Man macht also einen Shutdown, um der Welt ihre Abhängigkeit zu zeigen. Dann streut man Gerüchte über _"Das Virus kommt aus den USA"_, oder _"Es gab viel mehr Todesfälle"_, etc

Die "Wahrheit" werden wir nie erfahren. Ich bewerte für mich darum immer, welche mögliche Lösung am wahrscheinlichsten ist. Ich denke darum, dass China eine weltweite Verbreitung des natürlich entstandenen Virus billigend in Kauf nahm und freut sich jetzt daran, wie eine westliche Nation nach der anderen wirtschaftlich in sich zusammen fällt.


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es genau 0 Profiteure dieser "Waffe".


Das kommt nur auf die Sichtweise an.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Virus, dass >95% der fitten  Infizierten kampffähig lässt und dass aufgrund seiner langen  Inkubationszeit unter Kriegszuständen unmöglich von den eigenen Truppen  isoliert werden kann, ist garantiert keine brauchbare Biowaffe...


Wie gesagt, es kommt eben drauf an was man erreichen will. Das Töten von Menschen muß nicht  immer das [primäre] Ziel eines Angriffs sein. Wie groß ist - erstmal nur Stand heute - der globale finanzielle/wirtschaftliche Schaden, der durch dieses Virus entstanden ist? Ich spreche nur von einer Möglichkeit, nicht davon was ich glaube/nicht glaube.

Siehe Atomwaffen. Gefährlich sind nicht die ganzen Atombomben deren Standort man kennt, sondern die (vielleicht nur 1? 2?) von deren Existenz man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat (und nicht mal weiß in wessen Hand sie sich befindet).

Aber das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eh alles nur Verschwörungstheorie. ^^


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie beweisen können. Und die westliche Welt ist viel zu abhängig von China, um einen Krieg zu beginnen. Warum steht denn jedes Autowerk weltweit? Weil Waren aus China fehlen. Das könnte einer der Gründe für die massiven Massnahmen in China gewesen sein. Es gibt genug Chinesen aus Wuhan die behaupten, dort wäre gar nichts passiert. Man macht also einen Shutdown, um der Welt ihre Abhängigkeit zu zeigen. Dann streut man Gerüchte über _"Das Virus kommt aus den USA"_, oder _"Es gab viel mehr Todesfälle"_, etc
> 
> Die "Wahrheit" werden wir nie erfahren. Ich bewerte für mich darum immer, welche mögliche Lösung am wahrscheinlichsten ist. Ich denke darum, dass China eine weltweite Verbreitung des natürlich entstandenen Virus billigend in Kauf nahm und freut sich jetzt daran, wie eine westliche Nation nach der anderen wirtschaftlich in sich zusammen fällt.


Und dann würde es niemandem auffallen, daß keiner erkrankt?


----------



## seahawk (10. April 2020)

Wenn ich einen Wirtschaftskrieg führen will, dann ist das die perfekte Waffe. Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Chinesen das Virus aus US Labors geklaut haben. Deswegen dachte Trump auch, dass es sich in den USA nicht ausbreitet, weil er dachte man kennt das Gegenmittel. Wahrscheinlich haben die Chinesen es aber modifiziert. Genauso denkbar ist, dass die USA es bewusst freigesetzt haben um China zu schaden und einen Grund finden um die Industrie zu zwingen wieder in den USA zu produzieren. Trump und den Kapitalisten ist alles zu zutrauen.


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxCfnom7f90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie beweisen können. Und die westliche Welt ist viel zu abhängig von China, um einen Krieg zu beginnen. Warum steht denn jedes Autowerk weltweit? Weil Waren aus China fehlen. Das könnte einer der Gründe für die massiven Massnahmen in China gewesen sein. Es gibt genug Chinesen aus Wuhan die behaupten, dort wäre gar nichts passiert. Man macht also einen Shutdown, um der Welt ihre Abhängigkeit zu zeigen. Dann streut man Gerüchte über _"Das Virus kommt aus den USA"_, oder _"Es gab viel mehr Todesfälle"_, etc
> 
> Die "Wahrheit" werden wir nie erfahren. Ich bewerte für mich darum immer, welche mögliche Lösung am wahrscheinlichsten ist. Ich denke darum, dass China eine weltweite Verbreitung des natürlich entstandenen Virus billigend in Kauf nahm und freut sich jetzt daran, wie eine westliche Nation nach der anderen wirtschaftlich in sich zusammen fällt.



Ach du hast mich doch nicht auf der Igno? 

Der Welt ihre Abhängigkeit zeigen, nein das schwächt China auf Dauer deutlich. Ist ja auch ganz logisch. 

Außerdem: 
Würdest du Trump nicht zutrauen den Knopf zu drücken, wenn er Beweise hätte, dass es eine Waffe Chinas ist? Wenn der weltweite Einsatz kein Grund wäre A Waffen zu benutzen was dann?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Trump und den Kapitalisten ist alles zu zutrauen.



*Forscher geißeln Gerüchte um das neue Coronavirus*
_.... In ihrem Statement weisen Wissenschaftler wie der Londoner Infektionsspezialist Jeremy Farrar  oder Christian Drosten vom Deutschen Zentrum für Infektionsforschung  derartige Berichte zurück. Die Forscher betonen, dass Analysen des  Genoms übereinstimmend auf einen Ursprung im Tierreich hindeuten. Als  wahrscheinlicher Ursprungsort gilt ein Wildtiermarkt in Wuhan. "Wir  stehen zusammen, um Verschwörungstheorien scharf zu verurteilen, die  andeuten, dass Covid-19 keinen natürlichen Ursprung habe", heißt es in The Lancet. ..._
Covid-19: Forscher geisseln Geruechte zu Coronavirus - Gesundheit - SZ.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Wirtschaftskrieg führen will, dann ist das die perfekte Waffe. Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Chinesen das Virus aus US Labors geklaut haben. Deswegen dachte Trump auch, dass es sich in den USA nicht ausbreitet, weil er dachte man kennt das Gegenmittel. Wahrscheinlich haben die Chinesen es aber modifiziert. Genauso denkbar ist, dass die USA es bewusst freigesetzt haben um China zu schaden und einen Grund finden um die Industrie zu zwingen wieder in den USA zu produzieren. Trump und den Kapitalisten ist alles zu zutrauen.


Vielleicht ist es aber einfach nur ein Coronavirus. Coronaviren sind bekannt dafür, daß sie sehr effektiv mutieren. Hätten die USA das Virus verbreitet, dann hätten sie Maßnahmen getroffen, um sich selbst zu schützen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2020)

Haben da 2 Leute die Accounts getauscht?


----------



## seahawk (10. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haben da 2 Leute die Accounts getauscht?



Oder hat sich eine Person vertan unter welchen Account sie was postet? Soviele Mysterien.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2020)

Karfreitag und zuviel Glauben scheint einigen Leuten nicht zu bekommen!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Karfreitag und zuviel Glauben scheint einigen Leuten nicht zu bekommen!


Ist doch klar, daß die Toilettenpapierhersteller das Virus erschaffen haben, um den Absatz anzukurbeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, daß die Toilettenpapierhersteller das Virus erschaffen haben, um den Absatz anzukurbeln.



Das schlimme ist, dass diese Theorie vom Plausibilitätsgrad her von anderen Theorien die manche ernsthaft glauben nicht zu unterscheiden ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass diese Theorie vom Plausibilitätsgrad her von anderen Theorien die manche ernsthaft glauben nicht zu unterscheiden ist.


So siehts aus. Und die Flut der absurden Theorien hilft nicht grade der Glaubwürdigkeit des kritischen Journalismus auf die Sprünge.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (10. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstaunliche Konsistenz in dieser Hinsicht. Italien, Südkorea und Österreich haben nun wirklich verdammt wenig gemeinsam, kommen aber alle auf ~dreimal mehr tatsächlich Infizierte.
> Kennt schon jemand vergleichbare, das heißt nach Risikogruppen aufgeschlüsselte Analysen zur Mortalität?



Außer das es ältere Menschen und Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen statistisch häufiger schwer erwischt, ist mir bisher nichts bekannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass diese Theorie vom Plausibilitätsgrad her von anderen Theorien die manche ernsthaft glauben nicht zu unterscheiden ist.


Findest Du so ein Verhalten "normal"
Anthrax-Post der US-Armee: Pentagon schickt lebende Milzbrand-Erreger quer durch die USA - FOCUS Online

Das hat, da bestätigt, wenig mit Verschwörung zu tun. Es ist ein Indiz, wie mit sicherheitsrelevanten Stoffen umgegangen wird. Und jetzt zeig mit den Toilettenpapierhersteller, der dadurch aufgefallen ist, dass er sien Klopapier mit Abführmitteln behandelte, um seinen Umsatz zu steigern. Zeig ihn mir bitte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2020)

Ich will ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen, was in so manchen Paketen die darum geschickt werden so alles drin ist.
Da dürfte von gefährlichen Krankheitserregern über radioaktives Material, Drogen/Waffen sowieso, so ziemlich alles dabei sein. Dabei sind das noch die "ungefährlichen" Pakete da hier selbst wenn sie durch die Gegend geschmissen werden normalerweise nichts passieren kann. Du kannst dir aber als Privatperson auch problemlos recht hochprozentige Salpetersäure (iirc bis 70%!) in ner großen Glasflasche bestellen als Beispiel. Da is dan ein Aufkleber auf der Kiste "Vorsicht Glas" und "Gefahrstoff". Wie viel das den Paketmensch interessiert der 50 cent pro Paketauslieferung brutto bekommt kann man sich denken - und wenn DIE Buddel zerbricht haste ein Problem. Bzw. derjenige der grade in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ....


Du willst doch jetzt wohl  nicht Salpetersäure in bruchsicheren Gefäßen mit Milzbranderregern vergleichen, oder?

Alleine, dass es sie gibt, ist ein Skandal, dass sie verschickt werden, ist eine Katastrophe, dass sie mit der Post versendet werden, ist ohne gleichen. Milzbrand ist ein paar Stufen härter als ein Coronavirus. Also bitte.

Bei Salpetersäure ist weniger die Säure die Gefahr, als das, was man daraus macht. Dann noch ein wenig Oleum bestellen und Toluol und dann wird es witzig. Nur, ohne 100% Salpetersäure wird das alles nix.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2020)

Der Schaden wenn es austreten würde wäre extrem viel größer, ja.
Aber die Chance, dass ein Milzbranderreger aus einem Paket austreten kann wenn er vorschriftsmäßig verpackt ist (Vorschrift für solche Erreger sind mindestens 3 voneinander unabhängige komplett dichte Verpackungen) sehr, sehr viel geringer als die Säuresendung.
Über das Milzbrandpaket könntest du wahrscheinlich mehrfach mit nem LKW rüberbrettern ohne dass was austritt, beim Säurepaket reichts wenns dumm läuft wenn der Bote es aus Handhöhe fallen lässt.

Also wirklich schockiert wäre ich erst, wenn man den Milzbrand in der Verpackung der Säure verschicken würde (auch wenns auch anders natürlich ********************* ist, keine Frage).


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYm14uAGZiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Milzbrand ist ein paar Stufen härter als ein Coronavirus.


Aber gegen Milzbrand gibt es Impfungen.
RKI  -  RKI-Ratgeber - Milzbrand (Anthrax) Präventiv- und Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen 1. Präventive Maßnahmen
Anthrax Vaccine Immunization Program - Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

*Lungenmilzbrand *
_Behandelt:_ Letalität ca. 50 % bei kompletter intensivmedizini-scher Therapie.Anmerkung:   Datenmaterial   dazu   statistisch   nicht   signifikant  (bezieht  sich  auf  2  Fälle  im  Jahr  2006:  Trommelbauer, die mit westafrikanischen Ziegenfel-len  gearbeitet  haben  und  erkrankt  sind),  aber  hinweisend darauf,  dass  bei  rascher  Behandlung  ein  verbessertes  Überleben  erzielt  werden  kann.  Beginnt die antibiotische Behandlung erst nach Auftreten  der  perakuten Symptome,  ist  der  Endpunkt  schwer zu beeinflussen.

_Unbehandelt:_Letalität 100 %
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Infekt/Biosicherheit/Agenzien/bg_anthrax.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (10. April 2020)

Quarks hat einen Beitrag über die Entstehung des Coronavirus gebracht:
YouTube
(Quarks / WDR)

Und hier ist eine Dokumentation über die letzten Wochen vor dem Shutdown in Ischgl:
YouTube
(Am Schauplatz / ORF)

Bei der Ischgl Doku ging es ursprünglich um den extremen Aufwand, 
der heutzutage für die Skiurlauber notwendig ist, aber dann kam das Coronavirus...


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3ZuiO-Wt54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> ...


Dazu macht die MHH Hannover  eine Menge. Ich verlinkte es schon vor längerer Zeit. Ich warte noch auf erste Ergenisse der Therapie.

Ob man diesen Ergebnissen trauen darf ist immer schwierig
_".... In der 3. Volksklinik in Shenzhen wurden jetzt 5 Patienten behandelt.  Allen wurden 400 ml Blutplasma transfundiert, das am gleichen Tag per  Apherese aus dem Blut von rekon*vales*zenten Patienten gefiltert worden  war. Die Spender hatten sich seit mindestens 10 Tagen von COVID-19  erholt und in ihrem Blut waren hohe Konzentrationen von IgG-Antikörpern  nachgewiesen worden (Titer mindestens 1:1.000), die in Labortests  SARS-CoV-2 neutralisierten (Titer mindestens 40).  

Die 5 Empfänger der Plasmaspenden waren im Alter von 36 bis 65 Jahren  schwer an COVID-19 erkrankt. Alle hatten in den 10 bis 22 Tagen der  Klinikbehandlung bereits verschiedene antivirale Wirkstoffe  und Steroide erhalten, ohne dass es zu einer Bess*erung gekommen war.  Alle wurden mechanisch beatmet. Bei einem Patienten wurde eine  extrakorporale Membranoxygenierung (ECMO) durchgeführt. ..


... Wie das Team um Yingxia Liu von der Technischen Universität in  Shenzhen berichtet, normalisierte sich die Körpertemperatur bei 4 von 5  Patienten innerhalb von 3 Tagen, die Organfunktionen (im SOFA-Index)  verbesserten sich ebenso wie die Lungenfunktion (Anstieg des PAO2/FIO2  von 172 bis 276 auf 284 bis 366).

  Bei allen Patienten kam es zu einem Rückgang der Viruslast. Bei einem  Patienten fiel der Test bereits einen Tag nach der Infusion negativ  aus, bei 2 weiteren dauerte es 3 Tage und die letzten beiden Patienten  waren bei der Kontrolle am Tag 12 virusfrei. ..._
COVID-19: Positive Erfahrungen mit Serumtherapie in China


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2020)

D.h.
Wenn sich das so erfolgreich reproduzieren lässt können wir auch ohne Impfung die Beschränkungen stark lockern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das kommt nur auf die Sichtweise an.
> 
> Wie gesagt, es kommt eben drauf an was man erreichen will. Das Töten von Menschen muß nicht  immer das [primäre] Ziel eines Angriffs sein. Wie groß ist - erstmal nur Stand heute - der globale finanzielle/wirtschaftliche Schaden, der durch dieses Virus entstanden ist? Ich spreche nur von einer Möglichkeit, nicht davon was ich glaube/nicht glaube.
> 
> ...



Nicht "grenzend". In dem Fall ist tatsächlich mal 100%iger Sicherheit drin...

Zu deinem Vergleich: Eine Atombombe wirkt nicht global. Und das ist ein verdammt wichtiger Aspekt, um sie als Waffe einsetzen zu können. Denn eine Waffe hat immer ein Ziel und einen Nutzer und sie soll nur einen von beiden Treffen. Corona trifft aber eben den gesamten Globus. Das geht sogar noch über einen Selbstmordanschlag hinaus, bei dem der Attentäter zwar sich selbst tötet, das aber für eine Gruppe tut, die nicht betroffen ist. Bei Corona gibt es diese nicht. Es gäbe zwar auch Psychopathen, die in einem erweiterten Selbstmord die ganze Menschheit schädigen würden, aber der entscheidende Punkt bei der Verschwörungstheorie ist doch: "Es wurde entwickelt". Eine Waffe ist ein Konstrukt und eine Biowaffe sogar ein ziemlich komplexes, hinter dem eine ganze Reihe von Spezialisten und in der Regel eine staatliche Institution oder zumindest ein Forschungszentrum mit vergleichbaren Kapazitäten steht. Das heißt planende Instanzen, die ein Ziel verfolgen. Im Gegensatz zu Corona. Das ist einfach von vorn bis hinten absurd. Man kann nicht einmal eine heimliche Gruppe hoch intelligenter Affen beschuldigen, die die Menschheit ausrotten, weil das Ding ja mittlerweile in einer ganzen Reihe von Säugetieren nachgewiesen wurde und für andere Primaten noch gefährlicher ist.



Spoiler



Das kann also nur eins bedeuten: REPTILOIDEN!






Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass diese Theorie vom Plausibilitätsgrad her von anderen Theorien die manche ernsthaft glauben nicht zu unterscheiden ist.



Echt? Also diese eine Theorie ist immerhin in sich schlüssig, was man vom Rest nicht sagen kann.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Außer das es ältere Menschen und Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen statistisch häufiger schwer erwischt, ist mir bisher nichts bekannt.



Mir ging es vor allem darum, mal konkrete Sterblichkeitsraten für klar abgegrenzte Bezugsgruppen zu haben. Diese ganzen Rechnungen mit allen getesteten Infizierten als Grundlage bringen einen selbst mit Hochrechnung auf die Dunkelziffer nicht weiter, wenn es grundverschiedene Schwerpunkte innerhalb der Bevölkerungsschichten gibt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du willst doch jetzt wohl  nicht Salpetersäure in bruchsicheren Gefäßen mit Milzbranderregern vergleichen, oder?
> 
> Alleine, dass es sie gibt, ist ein Skandal, dass sie verschickt werden, ist eine Katastrophe, dass sie mit der Post versendet werden, ist ohne gleichen. Milzbrand ist ein paar Stufen härter als ein Coronavirus. Also bitte.



Milzbrand ist, nicht nur wegen militärischer Aspekte, sondern auch weil der Erreger immer noch in der freien Natur vorkommt, Gegenstand laufender Forschungen. Das bringt es mit sich, dass man ihn in Laboren kultivieren und zwischen Laboren transportieren muss. Und für abgetöte Proben ist der Postweg ein probates Mittel. Das hier nicht ausreichend geprüft wurde, stimmt natürlich - aber das die (US-)Armee sorglos mit lebensgefährlichem Material umgeht, ist nun wirklich keine Neuigkeit. Es gibt ~monatlich schwerwiegendere Fehlentscheidungen...
Und nein: Milzbrandsporen sind nicht ein paar Stufen härter als eine Epidemie.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Lungenmilzbrand *
> _Behandelt:_ Letalität ca. 50 % bei kompletter intensivmedizini-scher Therapie.Anmerkung:   Datenmaterial   dazu   statistisch   nicht   signifikant  (bezieht  sich  auf  2  Fälle  im  Jahr  2006:  Trommelbauer, die mit westafrikanischen Ziegenfel-len  gearbeitet  haben  und  erkrankt  sind),  aber  hinweisend darauf,  dass  bei  rascher  Behandlung  ein  verbessertes  Überleben  erzielt  werden  kann.  Beginnt die antibiotische Behandlung erst nach Auftreten  der  perakuten Symptome,  ist  der  Endpunkt  schwer zu beeinflussen.
> 
> _Unbehandelt:_Letalität 100 %
> https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Infekt/Biosicherheit/Agenzien/bg_anthrax.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



Wieso zitierst du nicht die mit Abstand wichtigste Zeile?

"Die direkte Übertragung von Mensch zu Mensch ist praktisch 
ausgeschlossen."

Da wurde (auch noch aus versehen) eine Dosis einer potentiell tödlichen Substanz verschickt. Das war alles. Und je nach Verpackung/Form wäre für die Infektion auch noch intensiver Kontakt mit dem Inhalt nötig gewesen, Milzbrand liegt keineswegs automatisch in leicht verteilbarer Form vor. Damit steht das Ganze auf einer Risikostufe mit eine Druckgasflasche oder ähnlichem: Wär blöd, wenn es platzt und einer danebensteht. Es werden ständig weitaus potentere Gifte oder gar nicht biologisch abbaubare Schadstoffe verschickt und zu ziehst vergleiche mit einer Epidemie?


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> D.h.
> Wenn sich das so erfolgreich reproduzieren lässt können wir auch ohne Impfung die Beschränkungen stark lockern?



Bei der Plasma Therapie bist du soweit ich es verstanden habe, immer Mengenmäßig begrenzt, also musst du die Lockerungen auch danach ausrichten,  anhand der Menge die hersgestellt werden kann.
Also Massenveranstaltungen, wie Clubs, Disco, Konzerte oder Bundesliga, sehe ich damit nicht unbedingt, aber der normale Alltag inklusive Gastro, alle Geschäfte, Schulen, Kitas, Arbeit, könnte erreicht werden.
Wie gesagt Veranstaltungen und Tourismus wohl eher nicht.

Und hier noch etwas für die Leute die zu ungeduldig sind oder den Exit möglichst schnell wollen, wir sind noch nicht soweit!
Ich fand dieses ganze Exitgerede in der Presse und Talkshows ziemlich überflüssig, das sollten die Entscheider hinter verschlossenen Türen machen (Strategie entwickeln), weil wie man sieht daraus nur unvernünftige Begehrlichkeiten entstehen.
Viele Leute verstehen die Zusammenhänge nicht so wirklich oder sind einfach Vollpfosten. 
Corona-Krise: Gefaehrliche Stimmungsumschwung in der deutschen Bevoelkerung - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2020)

Natürlich ist die Menge begrenzt, aber sie steigt mit der Zeit


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei der Plasma Therapie bist du soweit ich es verstanden habe, immer Mengenmäßig begrenzt, also musst du die Lockerungen auch danach ausrichten,  anhand der Menge die hersgestellt werden kann.
> Also Massenveranstaltungen, wie Clubs, Disco, Konzerte oder Bundesliga, sehe ich damit nicht unbedingt, aber der normale Alltag inklusive Gastro, alle Geschäfte, Schulen, Kitas, Arbeit, könnte erreicht werden.
> Wie gesagt Veranstaltungen und Tourismus wohl eher nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja hab dort die Kommentare gelesen...


----------



## Mahoy (10. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dir, dass wir zwischen Dienstleistung und Produktion mehr Ausgleich schaffen müssen, nur eins haben doch die Krisen der Vegangenheit gelehrt, nur mit Dienstleistung kommt man auch nicht weiter, du kannst gerne mal die Leute in GB, außerhalb von London fragen, ob sie im nachhinein, die massive Umwndlung ihrer Wirtschaft rein auf Dienstleistung getrimmt, noch so gut finden.



Moment. Die britische Wirtschaft wurde nicht auf Dienstleistung umgestellt, sondern auf produktions- und leistungslose Märkte. Das ist ein Unterschied.
Man nehme allein den extrem ausgebauten Bankensektor. Der bringt zwar enorme Umsätze, aber kaum Leute in Lohn und Brot und damit auch kaum Kaufkraft. Wenn der traditionelle Dienstleistungssektor (also direkte Leistungen) bei uns wahlweise unterentwickelt oder krank ist, ist er in Großbritannien praktisch tot - ebenso wie eine produzierende Industrie.

Selbstverständlich ist ein gesunde Industrie wichtig, allerdings sollte diese Rohstoffe und Güter produzieren, die zuerst einen gesunden nationalen Bedarf bedienen und allein dessen Überschüsse für den Export bestimmt. Export hat nämlich einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Er braucht sowohl kaufkräftige Abnehmer im Ausland als auch schwächere/fehlende Konkurrenz bei den exportierten Gütern. Angesichts aufstrebender Schwellenländer, des derzeitigen Trends zu isolationistischen Sonderwegen bei den klassischen Hauptabnehmern und ständig neuen Krisen in potenziellen neuen Absatzmärkten ist es geradezu fahrlässig, weiterhin im selben Maße darauf zu setzen.

Da genügt es auch nicht, sich die reinen Anteile anzuschauen, sondern auch das, was hauptsächlich exportiert wird. Die deutschen Exportschlager der letzten Jahrzehnte mussten bereits Federn lassen. Noch ist es nicht kritisch, wir haben ja sogar Jahre, die ein Zunahme der Exporte ausweisen. Aber der längerfristige Trend zeigt starke Einbrüche insbesondere bei traditionell starken Branchen. Kombiniert mit dem offenkundigen Unwillen/Unvermögen zur Diversifikation hierzulande ist das kein gutes Vorzeichen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Apple iOS und Google Android integrieren Kontakt-Tracing - ComputerBase

Und noch ein wenig zum Protokoll:
PEPP-PT -  Fraunhofer AISEC



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da genügt es auch nicht, sich die reinen Anteile anzuschauen, sondern auch das, was hauptsächlich exportiert wird. Die deutschen Exportschlager der letzten Jahrzehnte mussten bereits Federn lassen.



Dem Klima kann es nur gut tun, wenn deutlich wenige Autos verkauft werden. 
Den Stillstand der Fabriken könnte man jetzt nutzen um auf alternative Antriebe umzustellen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "grenzend". In dem Fall ist tatsächlich mal 100%iger Sicherheit drin...


Ich persönlich kann diese 100% nicht "vergeben" bzw. sehen. 

Noch mal: Ich spreche hier in keinster Weise davon was ich  persönlich glaube oder nicht glaube. Ich spreche lediglich über  Möglichkeiten. 

Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=knizRd7bZIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

New York hat jetzt mehr Coronafälle als alle Länder.

https://sputniknews.com/us/202004101078902177-new-york-has-more-coronavirus-cases-than-any-country-in-the-world


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> New York hat jetzt mehr Coronafälle als alle Länder.



Ja, das ist wirklich traurig.

Bleibt bloß die Hoffnung, das die Amerikaner am 03.11.2020
mal ihr Kreuz woanders machen


----------



## seahawk (11. April 2020)

Keine Immunitaet nach Coronavirus-Infektion?: 91 Genesene in Suedkorea wieder an Covid-19 erkrankt - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Und die bisherigen Maßnahmen sind sinnlos, wenn jeder "Geheilte" sofort wieder erkranken kann.


----------



## Andregee (11. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Keine Immunitaet nach Coronavirus-Infektion?: 91 Genesene in Suedkorea wieder an Covid-19 erkrankt - Wissen - Tagesspiegel
> 
> Und die bisherigen Maßnahmen sind sinnlos, wenn jeder "Geheilte" sofort wieder erkranken kann.


Ich bin mir sicher, das die Testergebnisse falsch sind. Ein derart schwaches Immunsystem, welches für eine solch schnelle Neuinfektion nötig wäre, hätte die Erstinfektion nicht überstanden. Überhaupt sagt man den Tests keine sonderlich hohe Genauigkeit nach wobei man das natürlich nicht verifizieren kann, inwieweit das stimmt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich traurig.
> 
> Bleibt bloß die Hoffnung, das die Amerikaner am 03.11.2020
> mal ihr Kreuz woanders machen


Bei dem?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_H5NJZMDumY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPig-AllQe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn du mich fragts, brauchts da nen regime change vom feinsten.


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2020)

Schlimmer kann es ja nicht werden


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Das hab ich 2016 auch gedacht.


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2020)

Ich auch nicht.

Auch in Brasilien ist ja solch eine Wundertüte am Ruder,
bin mal gespannt, was passiert,
wenn dort der Volkszorn erwacht. 

Wir legen nochmal eine Schippe drauf:

Coronavirus: Sachsen will Quarantaene-Verweigerer in Psychiatrien sperren - WELT


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Man muß dem Typen lassen, daß er es wenigstens versucht hat. Müßte ich zwischen Trump und Bolsonaro wählen, dann würde es definitiv Bolsonaro sein. Am Ende will der auch nur Ruhe in Südamerika:
?Jalando mecate? Bolsonaro elogia a Putin y le pide esto para Venezuela La iguana TV

Und so verlogen kann er auch nicht sein:
Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmo que el pais "se ha quedado sin dinero" - Internacional | Santa Cruz en el mundo


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man muß dem Typen lassen, daß er es wenigstens versucht hat. Müßte ich zwischen Trump und Bolsonaro wählen, dann würde es definitiv Bolsonaro sein. Am Ende will der auch nur Ruhe in Südamerika:
> ?Jalando mecate? Bolsonaro elogia a Putin y le pide esto para Venezuela La iguana TV
> 
> Und so verlogen kann er auch nicht sein:
> Crisis en Brasil: Bolsonaro afirmo que el pais "se ha quedado sin dinero" - Internacional | Santa Cruz en el mundo



Ich bin leider mit der portugiesischen Sprache nicht so vertraut.

Eine der Hauptaufgaben des Staates besteht darin,
für die Gesundheit seiner Bürger zu sorgen.

Krisenmanagement ist angesagt, mit den besten Leuten die es gibt.

Sowas ist aber schon Staatsversagen:

Corona - "Psychose des Westens": Warum in Weissrussland der Ball noch rollt - n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man muß dem Typen lassen, daß er es wenigstens versucht hat. Müßte ich zwischen Trump und Bolsonaro wählen, dann würde es definitiv Bolsonaro sein. Am Ende will der auch nur Ruhe in Südamerika:



Bolsonaro findet ja die Militärdiktatur super und hätte wieder gerne eine.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. April 2020)

Spahn plant Schutzschirm: 970 Millionen fuer Zahnaerzte und Therapeuten | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bolsonaro findet ja die Militärdiktatur super und hätte wieder gerne eine.


Dennoch hat er seine Armee auf Kurzarbeit umgestellt, weil keine Kohle da ist. Das rächt sich jetzt, denn just diese hat sich vor wenigen Tagen bereit erklärt, ihn notfalls abzusetzen. Er ist übrigens selbst Soldat, Fallschirmjäger, nicht wie Trump Labertasche.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_mq3JvPQbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dennoch hat er seine Armee auf Kurzarbeit umgestellt, weil keine Kohle da ist. Das rächt sich jetzt, denn just diese hat sich vor wenigen Tagen bereit erklärt, ihn notfalls abzusetzen. Er ist übrigens selbst Soldat, Fallschirmjäger, nicht wie Trump Labertasche.



Ja, deswegen hat er auch gesagt, dass wenn er sich infizieren sollte, das Virus an ihm abprallen wird, weil er ja ein durchtrainierter Typ ist.
Ich hab mich vor Lachen weggerollt.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (11. April 2020)

LOL! 
Trotz Pandemie scheint es schon wieder "First World Problems" wie das "politisch Korrekte benennen" eines neuen Virus zu geben. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEfDwc2G2_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Btw.: Ich persönlich bezeichne es, neben SARS-CoV2, einfach als "Wuhan Virus". Fertig.
Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Taskmaster (11. April 2020)

Hier hat sich der Kosename "Arschlochvirus" durchgesetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

Das behaupte ich seit Wochen, jetzt wird es endlich besser untersucht:

*Verbreitet sich das Coronavirus auch über die Luft?*
_Bioaerosole sind nur einen tausendstel Millimeter groß. Doch  Forscher  glauben, sie seien für weitaus mehr Infektionen verantwortlich  als  bislang gedacht. _
Coronavirus: Verbreitet sich das Virus auch ueber die Luft? - DER SPIEGEL



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Trotz Pandemie scheint es schon wieder  "First World Problems" wie das "politisch Korrekte benennen" eines neuen  Virus zu geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist Politik und es wird um Billionen hohe Entschädigungszahlungen gehen. Trump wird China bewusste Verschleppung vorwerfen und wird Forderungen stellen. Darum ist es so wichtig, das Virus "Wuhan-Virus" zu nennen. Die Chinesen Ihrerseits versuchen den ersten Ausbruch in den USA zu verorten. Das hat handfeste Gründe.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Nennt man es einfach Corona, dann weiß jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## Slezer (11. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das behaupte ich seit Wochen, jetzt wird es endlich besser untersucht: [..]



Du behauptest ziemlich viel wenn der Tag lang ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nennt man es einfach Corona, dann weiß jeder was gemeint ist.


Dann fehlt die Differenzierung zu anderen, harmlosen Varianten. Sars und oder Covid-19 ist ok, beschreibt es genau jene Fälle unter den Infizierten, bei denen die Infektion hart ausbricht. Ansonsten warte ich weiter auf die Ergebnisse zum Infektionsrisiko Rauchen. Wenn sich das bestätigt, haben wir ein Problem. Zur Zeit aber sinkt bei uns im Land die Anzal der Infizierten, so man den Zahlen trauen kann. Es ist immer die Frage, wann getestet wird und wann nicht. Über Ostern erwarte ich viele geschlossene Labore. Mal sehen, was nach Ostern und dem doch kommenden Reiseverkehr mit der Anzahl an Infektionen passieren wird.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2020)

Naja, solange irgendwas behaupten, bis man mal Recht hat.


----------



## seahawk (11. April 2020)

*Fakenews entfernt*


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Mittlerweile gibt es in den USA eine halbe Million Infizierte.

@seahawk
Solche Fakenews dürfen nicht weiterverbreitet werden. 
Dazu will man denen nicht noch extra Klicks und Werbeeinahmen verschaffen. 
Fake News zur Pandemie: Die gefaehrliche Macht der Corona-Mythen | tagesschau.de

Wenn man sich anschaut, dass so ein Müll 300.000 mal geteilt wurde, dann reichen die 22 Plätze in der Psychiatrie bei weitem nicht aus. 
Kritik an strengen Regeln fuer Quarantaene-Verweigerer | Freie Presse - Sachsen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, solange irgendwas behaupten, bis man mal Recht hat.


So funktioniert Wissenschaft nicht. Es wird bestätigt oder nicht. Es ist keine Politik. Da schafft man mit ständigen Wiederholungen von Vermutungen und Lügen Fakten, in der Wissenschaft ist das nicht so.

- Als ich diesesThema eröffnete, ging ich davon aus, dass die Epidemie China verlassen hat. Diese Annahme, basierend auf der Unterdrückung der chinesischen Diktator mit Informationen und dem Wissen um hohe Zahl von Reisenden aus China sowie der engen wirtschaftlichen Verknüpfung, war offensichtlich, warum weltweit so spät gehandelt wurde, widerum nicht. 

- Dann forderte ich anfangs harte Maßnahmen, auch das verhallte im Gelächter, wir hätten uns damit viel Ärger gespart.

- Danach, als die Anzahl der Infektionen höher und höher stieg, war ich für modearate Quarantäne, denn es werden zu viele Unternehmen in den Konkurs gedrückt und das tötet langfristig und heimlich. Auch dieser Weg wird bald gegangen werden. Mit Abstand und Hygiene ist viel möglich.

- Ich war immer für besonderen Schutz der Alten und Kranken insbesondere in Pflegeheimen und eher offenen Umgang mit Kindern und Jugendlichen. Die Schulen werden als erstes wieder geöffntet werden. Sag ich doch. Nur würde ich parallel dafür sorgen, dass kranken Eltern die Option gegeben werden müsste, Kinder in ein temporäres Internat abzugeben. Dafür könnten leerstehende Hotels genutzt werden, bis die eigenen Kinder immun sind oder die Infektion eingedämmt.

- Ich sagte nach dem ersten Bildern der USA mit heimgeflogenen Infizierten, dass der Umgang mit diesen keineswegs den Ausbruch eindämmt und prophezeite die USA als das Land mit den größten Problemen und genau da stehen sie jetzt. Und das Trumpeltier macht weiter nichts als große Töne.

- Und dann behauptete ich schon länger, nach ersten Hinweisen auf den Zusammenhang mit Feinstaub nach nach den chinesischen Bildern der Straßen und Gebäuse Desinfektionen, dann man das Problem der Aerosole ernst zu nehmen hat. Das RKI hat das weitestgehend als unwahrscheinloich hingestellt. Wenn sich das auch noch bewahrheitet, habe ich leider wieder richtig gelegen.

Am liebsten hätte ich mich ganz am Anfang geirrt. Dann hätten wir diesen ganzen Ärger nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nur würde ich parallel dafür sorgen, dass kranken Eltern die Option gegeben werden müsste, Kinder in ein temporäres Internat abzugeben. Dafür könnten leerstehende Hotels genutzt werden, bis die eigenen Kinder immun sind oder die Infektion eingedämmt.



Das ist quatsch. Wenn muss die gesamte Familie zusammen in Quarantäne bleiben.




			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/who-neuinfektionen-corona-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Tests mit Makaken zeigen, dass nach einer ersten Infektion mit dem neuen Coronavirus eine erneute Infektion nicht stattfand - und das obwohl sie einem Vielfachen des Virus ausgesetzt waren. Die Makaken waren immun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch. Wenn muss die gesamte Familie zusammen in Quarantäne bleiben.


Den Kindern ein halbes Jahr keine Schule gönnen? Ziemlich hart.
 Es sollte freiwillig die Option geben, dass vorerkrankte Eltern ihre 
Kinder kostenlos in temporäre Internate stecken. 

Das ist mein Ansatz.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Warum ein halbes Jahr? Die Quarantäne bei Erkrankung geht 2-3 Wochen. Danach hat sich das erledigt.

Neue Ansätze:
Corona-Pandemie: UEber Abwassertests zur tatsaechlichen Virusverbreitung | heise online
Wobei die Gesamtzahl doch auch sehr davon abhängt, wie oft die Leute aufs Klo gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum ein halbes Jahr? Die Quarantäne bei Erkrankung geht 2-3 Wochen. Danach hat sich das erledigt..


Kinder stecken im Fall des Falles ihre Eltern an, selten, aber oft genug. 
Und das muss man verhindern. Das kann so lange dauern, wie diese 
Welle dauert, also Monate.


----------



## Eckism (11. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Den Kindern ein halbes Jahr keine Schule können? Ziemlich hart. Es sollte freiwillig die Option geben, dass vorerkrankte Eltern ihre Kinder kostenlos in temporäre Internate stecken. Das ist mein Ansatz.



Freiwillig werden die Kinder weiter Ferien machen, du tust ja so, als gehen alle Kinder gerne in die Schule...das tun die wenigsten. Und solche Internate haben auch nicht endlose Kapazitäten, sei es Zimmermässig oder Lehrermässig.


Kostenlose Schwimmkurs wären momentan eher angebracht...dann ertrinken im Sommer nicht so viele, wenn alle offiziellen Freibäder/Badeseen geschlossen sind und alle an unbewachte Kiesgruben/See/Flüsse und Teiche flüchten. Die Polizei/Feuerwehr/Rettungsdienste werden dieses Jahr sicherlich voll ausgelastet sein.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2020)

> Homeoffice statt Präsenzpflicht, Zeit sparen statt pendeln. Für die  Personalökonomin Susanne Steffes ist klar: Die Corona-Krise und Covid-19  verändern die Arbeitswelt nicht nur kurzfristig.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGdMYDKbLyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nennt man es einfach Corona, dann weiß jeder was gemeint ist.



Bier?
(Scherz) Nein ist schon klar.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hier hat sich der Kosename "Arschlochvirus" durchgesetzt.


Bei uns auch. Allerdings im bayrischen Dialekt gefärbt:
Oaschlochvirus, gschissanes Virus, Trottlvirus, Dreckskraunkheit, etc.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Interessante Diskussion:
Gerhart Baum & Nikolaos Gazeas zu Corona-Maßnahmen: Corona-Regeln müssen verhältnismäßig sein | LTO.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen hat er auch gesagt, dass wenn er sich infizieren sollte, das Virus an ihm abprallen wird, weil er ja ein durchtrainierter Typ ist.
> Ich hab mich vor Lachen weggerollt.


Die Sache ist ja die, daß er fein raus ist, weil die Corona-Regeln lokal erlassen werden, bis zu den Banden in den Favelas.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Wir haben heute diese Mitteilung von unserer Hochschule erhalten. In wie weit das eine Bundes/Landesregelung ist, weiß ich aber nicht. 


> *Nach jetzigen Planungen wird das aktuelle Semester nicht auf Eure Regelstudienzeit angerechnet, das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass es kein richtiges Semester ist, sondern lediglich
> in der Zählung der Regelstudienzeit nicht berücksichtigt wird.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute diese Mitteilung von unserer Hochschule erhalten. In wie weit das eine Bundes/Landesregelung ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


Gilt das dann auch für Bafög, für die Auszahlungsdauer des Kindergeldes, Halbweisenrenten, etc? 
Defacto verlieren die Studenten ein Semester, als ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gilt das dann auch für Bafög, für die Auszahlungsdauer des Kindergeldes, Halbweisenrenten, etc?
> Defacto verlieren die Studenten ein Semester, als ein halbes Jahr.



Beim Bafög geht es um die Regelstudienzeit, in Semestern gemessen. Dementsprechend hätten unter den gegebenen Umständen Studis also ein Semester "gewonnen". Kindergeld, Krankenkasse, HWR etc. zählen nicht nach Semestern, sondern nach Altersjahren. Dementsprechend passiert da rein gar nix.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Sache ist ja die, daß er fein raus ist, weil die Corona-Regeln lokal erlassen werden, bis zu den Banden in den Favelas.



Der Gag dabei ist ja der: Die Dons, von denen die Banden kontrolliert werden, haben schon lange vor Bolsonaro die Lage ernst genommen und ihre _Soldados_ entsprechend instruiert.
Man lasse sich das einmal auf der Zunge zergehen: Hartgesottene Kriminelle kümmern sich besser um ihre Leute als der Vollpfosten, der offiziell das Land regiert.

Und nichts gegen Fallschirmjäger, ich habe unter diesen während meiner Falli-Lehrgänge patente Leute kennengelernt, nur hat das ebenso wenig Relevanz für seine Kompetenz als Präsident wie bei Trump dessen Jahre an der New York Military Academy oder sein Bachelor in BWL.

Überhaupt macht Bolsonaro ziemlich viel Gewese um seine eher kurze und sehr unspektakuläre Militärlaufbahn, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel das brasilianische Militär letztlich davon hält - nämlich gar nichts. Für die Generäle ist er ein willkommener Trottel, aber sie empfinden ihm gegenüber keine Loyalität und noch nicht einmal Respekt. Sobald er quer schießt und/oder das Feld für eine weitere Militärdiktatur bereitet hat, putschen sie gegen ihn, nicht für ihn. Dann wird er in allen militärischen Ehren abserviert.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2020)

BfArM-Chef: Studien abwarten: Corona-Wirkstoff noch dieses Jahr möglich - n-tv.de
Schwerter zu Pflugscharen?: Waffenhersteller liefern Masken - n-tv.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

Lösungen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZFDNR9V5Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Bringt aber überhaupt nichts, da damit der Husten noch viel weiter verteilt wird.


----------



## muadib (11. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso liest und verlinkt man so eine VT-Schleuder überhaupt? Das ist genau die Art von Fake-News-Verbreitung, die gerade zu gesetzlichen Einschränkungen der Informationsfreiheit führt.



Also wenn ich Mitglied einer Organisation wäre, die dass eigene Vergehen verschleiern und Grundrechte einschränken will, würde ich unzählige abwegige Theorien am Reißbrett entwerfen und verbreiten. 

Unsinnige VT sind dann ein gefundenes Fressen, wenn man einen Grund braucht das Grundrecht aufs Meinungsäußerung einzuschränken.

Die meisten Menschen werden diese Theorien als Schwachsinn erkennen. Wenn man damit allerdings ständig bombardiert wird und irgendjemand mal wirklich etwas entdeckt, glaubt dem eh niemand mehr. Im Informationszeitalter kann man nichts mehr geheimhalten. Man kann nur versuchen Flaschinformationen zu verbreiten oder Informationen und Informanten als unglaubwürdig darstellen. 

Wenn z.B. der britische Geheimdienst Abteilungen unterhält, die sich damit beschäftigen Meinungen, EMails, soziale Medien und Abstimmungen zu manipulieren und Menschen zu diskreditieren, muss man das von anderen Geheimdiensten auch erwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Sachsen will Quarantaene-Verweigerer in Psychiatrien sperren - WELT



Bloß reichen die 22 Plätze nicht aus, um die ganzen Kranken wegzusperren. 


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/coronavirus-nervensystem-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Einer Studie zufolge kann eine Infektion mit dem Coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 zu neurologischen Symptomen führen.



Studie aus Wuhan: Schaedigt Corona das Nervensystem? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Gag dabei ist ja der: Die Dons, von denen die Banden kontrolliert werden, haben schon lange vor Bolsonaro die Lage ernst genommen und ihre _Soldados_ entsprechend instruiert.
> Man lasse sich das einmal auf der Zunge zergehen: Hartgesottene Kriminelle kümmern sich besser um ihre Leute als der Vollpfosten, der offiziell das Land regiert.
> 
> Und nichts gegen Fallschirmjäger, ich habe unter diesen während meiner Falli-Lehrgänge patente Leute kennengelernt, nur hat das ebenso wenig Relevanz für seine Kompetenz als Präsident wie bei Trump dessen Jahre an der New York Military Academy oder sein Bachelor in BWL.
> ...


Leider gibts kein aktuelles Approval Rating für Bolsonaro, das letzte is vom Januar und da hatte er wieder zugelegt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Infektionen in virtueller Stadt – Modell zeigt, wie sich Massnahmen auswirken | heise online



Könnte man doch auch in Cities:Skylines einbauen. 

Edit:
Ich habe die Simulation mal für die beiden Extremfälle "nichts machen" und "alles dicht" durchgeführt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheinend führt ein zu geringer Anstieg der Immunität dazu, dass es zu einer kompletten Durchsuchung kommt. In beiden Fällen gehen 10-11% drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Studie aus Wuhan: Schaedigt Corona das Nervensystem? | tagesschau.de


Sauerstoffmangel, der wiederum bei Atemnot auftritt, schädigt das Nervensystem. Das ist nichts wirklich neues aber halt auch nicht Covid-19 spezifisch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bringt aber überhaupt nichts, da damit der Husten noch viel weiter verteilt wird.



Generell scheinen Radfahrer und Jogger doch im Zweifelsfall größere Virenschleudern zu sein, als bisher gedacht. Es scheint ratsam zu sein, beim Joggen einen Mindestabstand von 4 - 5 Metern zum "Vordermann" zu halten, beim schnellen Radfahren sogar mindestens 10m. Hintergrund ist, dass Tröpfchen beim heftigen Atmen oder Husten durch die Luftverwirbelungen hinter dem Jogger/Radfahrer deutlich länger in der Luft bleiben können, bevor sie zu Boden sinken.

Quellen: 
Coronavirus: Keep at least 10m away if running behind someone to avoid infection, say researchers, Health News & Top Stories - The Straits Times
Belgian-Dutch Study: Why in times of COVID-19 you should not walk/run/bike close to each other.
http://www.urbanphysics.net/COVID19_Aero_Paper.pdf (Original-Paper)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sauerstoffmangel, der wiederum bei Atemnot auftritt, schädigt das Nervensystem. Das ist nichts wirklich neues aber halt auch nicht Covid-19 spezifisch.


Dazu folgende links:*

Coronavirus kann auch Hirnhautentzündungen hervorrufen*
_"... In Japan wurde bei einem an einer solchen Meningitis erkrankten jungen  Mann das SARS-CoV-2-Virus im Nervenwasser nachgewiesen. Das berichtet  die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Neurologie. Zusätzlich auffällig ist in  diesem Fall, dass ein Nasen-Rachen-Abstrich bei dem Japaner negativ  ausfiel. Das zeigt demnach, dass sich das Virus hier bei einem Menschen  über den neuralen Infektionsweg ausgebreit hat. Die Viren werden dabei  von Neuron zu Neuron über die Synapsen weitergegeben. Dies war bislang  nur bei Tieren beobachtet worden. ..."
Covid-19 - Coronavirus kann auch Hirnhautentzuendungen hervorrufen


"... Ein Blick auf die Erfahrungen mit den ebenfalls durch Coronaviren ausgelösten Erkrankungen Mers und Sars kann hier möglicherweise Hinweise liefern. "Von früheren Coronavirus-Infektionen weiß man, dass der Hirnstamm von Viren mit einbezogen werden kann." Dort sitzt auch die Steuerung für das Herz-Kreislauf-System und die Atemwege. Eine durch Viren ausgelöste Entzündung im Hirnstamm könnte laut Berlit zum Beispiel einen Atemstillstand auslösen. Für das neuartige Coronavirus sei das aber noch nicht nachgewiesen.

Erste Studien liefern jedoch Indizien für diese These, etwa die von chinesischen Forschern. "Dass die Infektion das zentrale Nervensystem in Mitleidenschaft zieht, steht für Huijuan Jin von der Huazhong-Universität in Wuhan jedoch außer Zweifel", schreibt das Deutsche Ärzteblatt. 

Bei Sars und Mers trete der Erreger über die Riechnerven ein, über welche die Nasenhöhle mit dem Gehirn verbunden ist, schreibt das Deutsche Ärzteblatt. Auch bei europäischen Covid-19-Patienten werden in bis zu 80 Prozent Störungen von Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn beschrieben. "Ein neurologisches Symptom", sagt Berlit, "als Indiz dafür, dass das Nervensystem mit einbezogen ist." ..."
_Tote ohne typische Symptome - greift das Virus Gehirn und Nervensystem an? - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Amerika first. Sowohl bei den Infektionen, als auch bei den Toten. 
Denn auch dort wurde nun mit 18.860 Italien mit 18.849 überholt.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. April 2020)

Bin mal gespannt ob am Herbst ne dicke Infektionwelle kommt oder schon davor.


----------



## seahawk (11. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sauerstoffmangel, der wiederum bei Atemnot auftritt, schädigt das Nervensystem. Das ist nichts wirklich neues aber halt auch nicht Covid-19 spezifisch.



Davon verschwindet aber nicht der Geruchssinn, was ein häufiges Symptom ist.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Dann merkt man zumindest nicht, wenn nach 4 Wochen ohne nach Hause zu fahren die Klamotten anfangen zu riechen.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. April 2020)

Naja langzeitschäden dürfen  wir auch nicht unterschätzen, sonst haben wir massen von erwerbsunfähigen und Pflegefälle, nach wochenlange an beamtungsgeräte ist kein zuckerschlecken.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

In Sachsen dürfen maximal zwei Personen zusammen sein, ab 5 zählt es sogar als Ansammlung, was dann eine Straftat ist. [Siehe Video unten]
Sachsen kuendigt Freiheitsstrafen bei Menschenansammlung an | Freie Presse - Sachsen



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-virus-sachsen-ticker-mittwoch-achter-april-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizeidirektion Leipzig hat im Stadtgebiet Leipzig sowie in den Landkreisen Nordsachsen und Leipzig heute insgesamt 70 Einsätze im Zusammenhang mit der Corona-Pandemie registriert.
> Schwerpunkte der Kontrollen seien Innenhöfe, Spielplätze, Parks, Einkaufsmärkte und Spätverkaufsstellen gewesen. "Im Fokus standen dabei Treffen mehrerer Personen", hieß es. Unter anderem müssen sich sechs Personen, die in Leipzig auf einer Grünfläche ein Picknick veranstalteten, verantworten, da sie trotz des Verbots grillten.
> 
> Die Polizeidirektion Dresden fährt aktuell jeden Tag rund 70 Einsätze im Zusammenhang mit den coronabedingten Ausgangsbeschränkungen. Dabei registrierten die Beamten gestern acht Straftaten nach Infektionsschutzgesetz und 31 Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Nach Angaben der Behörde laufen zum Beispiel Ermittlungen gegen einen 39-Jährigen aus Radebeul und fünf weitere Personen. Der Mann hatte in sozialen Medien zu einem Treffen auf dem Altmarkt in Dresden aufgerufen. Einige Menschen kamen dort dazu.




Verstaerkte Polizeikontrollen zu Ostern | Video | ARD Mediathek


Hier auch noch mal der Artikel zur allgemeinen Strafbarkeit von Verstößen gegen das Infektionschutzgesetz (IfSG):
Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*17:05 Uhr | Mehr Kapazitäten für Corona-Tests durch Kooperation außeruniversitärer Forschungseinrichtungen*

Die außeruniversitären Forschungseinrichtungen in Sachsen werden die Unikliniken und die Landesuntersuchungsanstalt bei der Auswertung von Corona-Tests unterstützen. Wie das Wissenschaftsministerium mitteilte, werden momentan mehrere Forschungslabore dafür vorbereitet, ab Mitte bis Ende des Monats mehrere tausend Tests pro Tag untersuchen zu können. So könnten deutlich mehr Menschen getestet werden und Infektionsketten ließen sich besser nachvollziehen. Wissenschaftsminister Gemkow zeigte sich erfreut über das große Engagement für die Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Davon verschwindet aber nicht der Geruchssinn, was ein häufiges Symptom ist.



Selbstverständlich ist ein Nachlassen oder sogar völliges Verschwinden des Geruchssinns - sofern dieser nicht von verödeten (oder verschwundenen) Riechzellen herrührt - auf eine Schädigung des Nervensystems zurückzuführen. Und diese wiederum kann durch Sauerstoffmangel entstehen.

Trotzdem sollte man ohne weitere Erkenntnisse nicht ausschließen, dass das Virus *direkt* Riechzellen oder die für die "Auswertung" zuständigen Nerven angreift.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2020)

Polizei bei Corona-Kontrolle in Frankfurt angriffen


> Bei einer Kontrolle zur Einhaltung der Corona-Kontaktregeln in Frankfurt sind Polizisten attackiert worden. Die Angreifer seien zum Teil mit Steinen, Dachlatten und Eisenstangen bewaffnet gewesen.





Ihre Geschichte begeisterte das Netz - doch nun gibt es traurige Neuigkeiten


> Im Jahr 2016 wurde die Geschichte von Wanda Dench zum viralen Hit: Sie hatte versehentlich einen Fremden zum Thanksgiving-Dinner eingeladen - sie wurden enge Freunde und trafen sich immer wieder. Nun bekommt die rührende Geschichte ein trauriges neues Kapitel.
> 
> 2016 verschickte Wanda Dench aus Arizona versehentlich eine Einladung zum Thanksgiving-Dinner per SMS an einen Fremden. Jamal Hinton freute sich jedoch über diese Nachricht – und kam trotzdem zum Abendessen. Die beiden wurden enge Freunde und die Geschichte wurde zum viralen Hit.
> 
> Jamal Hinton gab nun auf Twitter bekannt, dass Lonnie Dench, Wanda Denchs Ehemann, vor Kurzem an COVID-19 gestorben sei. Wanda Dench bestätigte die traurige Nachricht laut "E! News" auch gegenüber der lokalen Nachrichtenagentur "Arizona Family".


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Spanien will die Ausgangssperre wohl bis mindestens Mitte Mai verlängern.


Ansprache des Deutschen Bundespräsidenten Frank-Walter Steinmeier:
[ARD-Player] V3.9.0


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansprache des Deutschen Bundespräsidenten Frank-Walter Steinmeier:
> [ARD-Player] V3.9.0


Gibt es auch bei YouTube:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-34d5wxskc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muadib (11. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Generell scheinen Radfahrer und Jogger doch im Zweifelsfall größere Virenschleudern zu sein, als bisher gedacht. Es scheint ratsam zu sein, beim Joggen einen Mindestabstand von 4 - 5 Metern zum "Vordermann" zu halten, beim schnellen Radfahren sogar mindestens 10m. Hintergrund ist, dass Tröpfchen beim heftigen Atmen oder Husten durch die Luftverwirbelungen hinter dem Jogger/Radfahrer deutlich länger in der Luft bleiben können, bevor sie zu Boden sinken.
> 
> Quellen:
> Coronavirus: Keep at least 10m away if running behind someone to avoid infection, say researchers, Health News & Top Stories - The Straits Times
> ...



Wenn ich daran denke, wann sich sichtbare Tröpfchen aus den Atemwegen lösen und von außen sichtbar sind, dann passiert das in der Regel nicht beim Atmen, sondern beim Sprechen. Stellt sich auch die Frage, wie hoch die Virenlast für eine Infektion sein muss und unter welchen Bedingungen diese erreicht wird.

Wenn man sich wirlich so leicht anstecken könnte, müsste ich mich garantiert anstecken, wenn ich einkaufen gehe und in der Nähe ein Infizierter ist. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist das wirklich so und wir werden es herausfinden, wenn man bestimmt hat, wie weit die Infektion in der Bevölkerung schon verbreitet ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, wann sich sichtbare Tröpfchen aus den Atemwegen lösen und von außen sichtbar sind, dann passiert das in der Regel nicht beim Atmen, sondern beim Sprechen. Stellt sich auch die Frage, wie hoch die Virenlast für eine Infektion sein muss und unter welchen Bedingungen diese erreicht wird.



Ist praktisch bei der Verkehrsdichte im Wald (ist mehr als sonst) nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t00vrtI5vY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (11. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist ein Nachlassen oder sogar völliges Verschwinden des Geruchssinns - sofern dieser nicht von verödeten (oder verschwundenen) Riechzellen herrührt - auf eine Schädigung des Nervensystems zurückzuführen. Und diese wiederum kann durch Sauerstoffmangel entstehen.
> 
> Trotzdem sollte man ohne weitere Erkenntnisse nicht ausschließen, dass das Virus *direkt* Riechzellen oder die für die "Auswertung" zuständigen Nerven angreift.



Dann müssten dass aber nur bei Patienten auftauchen, die einem schweren Verlauf haben, während der Verlust des Geruchs- und Geschmackssinns wohl auch bei leichten Verläufen (ohne Atemnot) auftritt.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vRng-xtKhSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsYtF87yy-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8LlQ9jJTv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Den Kindern ein halbes Jahr keine Schule gönnen? Ziemlich hart.


Das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ich habe so viel heftigen Müll in der Schule gelernt, den niemand braucht. Das waren bestimmt 2 Jahre verschwendete Zeit.
Das war z.B.: Gedichte analysieren, Brüche schriftlich kürzen, Xylophon spielen, das Märchen über Jesus, Fußball spielen, Kurzgeschichten schreiben, Kunstunterricht, den Körperbau von Walen, Französisch(püüüütöööööö hab ich glatt mit 6 durchgezogen ), das Fressverhalten von Zugvögeln, der Aufbau einer mittelalterlichen Burg, und noch so viel mehr.
Wichtige Sachen wie Physik, IT, Politik, Wirtschaft oder Allgemeinbildung sind quasi fast gar nicht vorgekommen.

Also wenn wegen Corona Kinder zuhause bleiben, lernen sie mit Sicherheit mehr, als wenn sie zur Schule gezwungen werden. Ich hätte so viel lernen können, wenn ich nicht ständig mit solchem Mist zugespamt worden wäre. Hätte ich damals nen paar Wochen Corona-frei gehabt, dann hätte ich mir z.B. schon Schweißen oder Drehen beibringen können.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wichtige Sachen wie Physik, IT, Politik, Wirtschaft oder Allgemeinbildung sind quasi fast gar nicht vorgekommen.



Da hätte es aber auch eine ordentliche Schule getan.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2020)

Also bei mir gab es so was alles, kann natürlich heutzutage anders aussehen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

Ach BadFrog, du beschwerst dich über fehlende Allgemeinbildung, aber kritisierst die Allgemeinbildung die an Schulen gelehrt wird 

Ich hatte an der Realschule jedenfalls alles was du vermisst und alles was du kritisierst.
Ob Physik jetzt gut war oder nicht hängt dann doch eher am Lehrer.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> [...]


Genial. Lag auch üüüberhaupt nicht in deiner eigenen Hand, dich für eine höhere Schulbildung zu qualifizieren und stattdessen weiter auf der Hauptschule rumzugammeln! Wobei das wohl ohnehin nichts gebracht hätte, wenn du nichtmal den Sinn einer breitgefächertem Allgemeinbildung verstehst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

Das las ich jetzt an mehreren Stellen:

*Auf 20 Billionen US-Dollar-Schadensersatz
Coronavirus: US-Anwälte wollen China anklagen*
           Ein Gruppe von US-Anwälten will die chinesische Regierung auf  20-Billionen US-Dollar Schadensersatz anklagen. Grund: Sie werfen China  vor, dass das Virus aus einem Viren-Labor in Wuhan stammt.   
_
" ... Die Kläger sind der amerikanische Anwalt Larry Klayman und seine  Interessenvertretung Freedom Watch zusammen mit der texanischen Firma  Buzz Photos. Die Angeklagten sind die chinesische Regierung, die  chinesische Armee, das Wuhan Institute of Virology, der Direktor des  »Wuhan Institute of Virology«, Shi Zhengli, sowie der Generalmajor der  chinesischen Armee, Chen Wei. 

 Die Kläger behaupten, das neue Coronavirus sei das Ergebnis einer von  den chinesischen Behörden hergestellten biologischen Waffe.

Sie  werfen China vor, den Tod unschuldiger Menschen zu verursachen,  Terroristen materiell zu unterstützen, Verschwörungen zu verbreiten, um  US-Bürger zu verletzen und zu töten, sowie Nachlässigkeit beim Umgang  mit gefährlichen Substanzen. 
 Die Kläger behaupten, das Virus sei vom »Wuhan Virology Institute«  freigesetzt worden. Die Kläger gaben an, dass das SARS-CoV-2-Virus, das  die Krankheit COVID-19 auslöst, von China »entwickelt« wurde, um  Massenpopulationen abzutöten. Biologische Waffen wurden 1925 verboten,  daher sei eine solche biologische Waffe eine terroristische  Massenvernichtungswaffe, heißt es in der Klage. ..."_
Coronavirus: US-Anwaelte wollen China anklagen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Apple iOS und Google Android integrieren Kontakt-Tracing - ComputerBase
> 
> Und noch ein wenig zum Protokoll:
> PEPP-PT -  Fraunhofer AISEC



Ersteres hat mit zweiterem nichts zu tun:
"Die Behörden können ihre Apps über die jeweiligen App Stores ... zur Verfügung stellen, wo sie von den Nutzern heruntergeladen werden können."
Google und Apple starten ausdrücklich einen nicht-offenen Weg in Konkurrenz zu der frei verteilten der EU, schließen damit auch andere Betriebssysteme vollständig aus und sogar einige Android-Varianten mit eingeschränktem Store-Zugang (Sperren für Huawai? Root? Alte Versionen?)
Weil es ja auch viiiiieell mehr Sinn macht, viele inkompatible Apps zu haben, die nur einen Teil der Kontakte überhaupt erkennen können, aber sicherstellen, dass das eigene Vertiebsmonopol sogar noch weiter wächst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Andregee schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, das die Testergebnisse falsch sind. Ein derart schwaches Immunsystem, welches für eine solch schnelle Neuinfektion nötig wäre, hätte die Erstinfektion nicht überstanden. Überhaupt sagt man den Tests keine sonderlich hohe Genauigkeit nach wobei man das natürlich nicht verifizieren kann, inwieweit das stimmt.



Stellt sich die Frage, was nun die schlechtere Nachricht wäre:
- Es kann bei Codid 19 zu Rückfällen kommen.
- Die derzeit verwendeten Tests sind so miserabel, dass selbst beim Testweltmeister Südkorea derartige Fehldiagnosen unterlaufen.
?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist Politik und es wird um Billionen hohe Entschädigungszahlungen gehen. Trump wird China bewusste Verschleppung vorwerfen und wird Forderungen stellen.



Trump fordert auch, dass Mexico eine Grenzmauer zur Inhaftierung der eigenen Bevölkerung baut. Der braucht nun wirklich keine bestimmte Bezeichnung, um den Mund aufzureißen..




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nur würde ich parallel dafür sorgen, dass kranken Eltern die Option gegeben werden müsste, Kinder in ein temporäres Internat abzugeben. Dafür könnten leerstehende Hotels genutzt werden, bis die eigenen Kinder immun sind oder die Infektion eingedämmt.



WTF?
Und wo bitte schön willst du zehntausende ausgebildete, Covid-19-immune Pädagogen herbekommmen, die diese Internate betreuen? 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute diese Mitteilung von unserer Hochschule erhalten. In wie weit das eine Bundes/Landesregelung ist, weiß ich aber nicht.



Zumindest bezüglich Bafög habe ich von der Regelung schon so oft gehört, dass ich auf einen bundeseinheitlichen Entscheid tippe. Heißt ja auch nicht Lafög oder Kafög. Wie eine Uni Prüfungen und Kurse wertet, ist ihr aber afaik aus Prinzip selbst überlassen und werden die sich auch nicht reinreden lassen => Das muss jeder für seine Hochschule prüfen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Gag dabei ist ja der: Die Dons, von denen die Banden kontrolliert werden, haben schon lange vor Bolsonaro die Lage ernst genommen und ihre _Soldados_ entsprechend instruiert.
> Man lasse sich das einmal auf der Zunge zergehen: Hartgesottene Kriminelle kümmern sich besser um ihre Leute als der Vollpfosten, der offiziell das Land regiert.



Bolsonaro kümmert sich um Unternehmen. Das zieht sich schon durch seine gesamte bisherige Amtszeit. Bislang sehr zum Leidwesen (durchaus auch körperlichem - die Zahl der Morde ist gestiegen) von Umweltschützern und indigenen, jetzt zum Leidwesen (fast) aller. So bemüht sich halt jeder um seinen nächsten - Der Herrscher um diejenigen, die ihm die Taschen stopfen, die Gangs um die Menschen, mit denen sie zusammen leben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist ein Nachlassen oder sogar völliges Verschwinden des Geruchssinns - sofern dieser nicht von verödeten (oder verschwundenen) Riechzellen herrührt - auf eine Schädigung des Nervensystems zurückzuführen. Und diese wiederum kann durch Sauerstoffmangel entstehen.



Normalerweise sollte Ohnmacht lange vor Nervenschäden einsetzen und Covid-19-Erkrankte bleiben ziemlich lange bei Bewusstsein. Die genannten Symptome wurden auf alle Fälle auch schon im sehr frühen Verlauf eher milder Fälle beobachtet, die gar nicht hypoxisch waren. Die Krankheit beeinflusst direkt Sinneszellen.




muadib schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, wann sich sichtbare Tröpfchen aus den Atemwegen lösen und von außen sichtbar sind, dann passiert das in der Regel nicht beim Atmen, sondern beim Sprechen. Stellt sich auch die Frage, wie hoch die Virenlast für eine Infektion sein muss und unter welchen Bedingungen diese erreicht wird.



Da Covid-19 auf die Lunge und nicht den Mundraum geht, dürfte die Virenkonzentration in bei schwerem Keuchen möglicherweise gelösten Sekreten aus der Lunge aber deutlich höher als in Speicheltröpfchen beim Reden sein. Außerdem habe letztere wegen dem schwachen Luftstrom eine geringere Reichweite und Verteilung.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hätte es aber auch eine ordentliche Schule getan.



Keine Ahnung, was eine "ordentliche Schule" ist, aber meine hat keinen schlechten Ruf und bis auf den Aufbau einer mittelalterlichen Burg (hey, der wäre wenigstens mal interessant gewesen und den Ersatz von Xylophon durch Blockflöte habe ich das auch alles über mich ergehen lassen. (Wobei ich Bruchrechnen ausdrücklich nicht als "nutzlos" und biologische Grundkenntnisse über Zugvögel und Wale als das geforderte "Allgemeinwissen" bezeichnen würde.) Umgekehrt fehlte IT auch bei mir Komplett (bzw. war freiwillig), Wirtschaft praktisch nur im Rahmen von Erdkunde aber nicht als System gelehrt und Politik nur von einem sehr engagierten Ethikehrer zerpflückt. Den einzigen Kritikpunkt, den ich gar nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist fehlende Physik. Da wurde bei uns definitiv mehr gemacht, als man als normaler Bürger braucht, aber sonst war ich wohl auch auf einer "nicht ordentlichen" Schule. Und die meisten anderen Leute, die ich kenne auch, oder die haben sich alle die falschen Sachen gemerkt.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. April 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Genial. Lag auch üüüberhaupt nicht in deiner eigenen Hand, dich für eine höhere Schulbildung zu qualifizieren und stattdessen weiter auf der Hauptschule rumzugammeln! Wobei das wohl ohnehin nichts gebracht hätte, wenn du nichtmal den Sinn einer breitgefächertem Allgemeinbildung verstehst.



Also mal nicht so gegen die Hauptschule poltern. Menschen sind sehr individuell. Mein bester Freund, den ich schon seit über 30 Jahren kenne, hatte die Förderschule besucht, und ist heute Industriemeister. Eigenes Haus, und ihm gehts gut.

Der Mensch zählt für mich mehr. Und Freunde suche ich mir nicht nach Schulbildung aus. Wer so abfällig über andere denkt, und sich selber erhöht, der sollte bei sich selbst als erstes anfangen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Also mal nicht so gegen die Hauptschule poltern. Menschen sind sehr individuell. Mein bester Freund, den ich schon seit über 30 Jahren kenne, hatte die Förderschule besucht, und ist heute Industriemeister. Eigenes Haus, und ihm gehts gut.


Ich kenne einige die von der Hauptschule gekommen sind und was aus sich gemacht haben. In handwerklichen, technischen und kaufmännischen Bereichen.
Einer ist von der Sonderschule und hat sogar gleich zwei Ausbildungen gemacht. Als Polsterer. Und später als Altenpfleger in dem Beruf er jetzt auch noch arbeitet.



> Der Mensch zählt für mich mehr. Und Freunde suche ich mir nicht nach Schulbildung aus.


Dito!


Topic: Kretschmann: Die meisten werden nach Corona-Krise erstmal aermer sein | GMX


----------



## seahawk (12. April 2020)

Der Beginn der Angst ist das Ende der Freiheit:

Kritik an Corona-Massnahmen: Ermittler sperren Homepage von "Coronoai"-Anwaeltin


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Beginn der Angst ist das Ende der Freiheit:
> 
> Kritik an Corona-Massnahmen: Ermittler sperren Homepage von "Coronoai"-Anwaeltin


Das zeigt nur das es langsam in Richtung DDR geht. 

Völlige Überwachung aber eine Mauer kommt nicht wie sollten denn die Fremdarbeiter rein kommen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur das es langsam in Richtung DDR geht.
> Völlige Überwachung aber eine Mauer kommt nicht wie sollten denn die Fremdarbeiter rein kommen.



In der DDR hatte die Mauer den Hintergrund, das keiner *raus* kommt ... Und auch sonst scheinst du über die DDR nicht viel mehr zu wissen, als dass der Name mit drei Buchstaben abgekürzt wird, was tatsächlich eine frappierende Ähnlichkeit zur heutigen Bundesrepublik Deutschland wäre! 

Was die Sache selbst angeht, ist es nicht so einfach: Einerseits hat die Sperrung durchaus ein Geschmäckle, andererseits lassen einige Formulierungen im Pamphlet von Frau Bahner vermuten, dass bei der Dame - mit Verlaub - im Oberstübchen nicht alle Möbel gerade stehen. Und wenn eine solche Person, die in der Öffentlichkeit ja immerhin als juristische Autorität wahrgenommen werden könnte, zu einem Verhalten aufruft, welches eine tatsächliche Gefährdung - im Gegensatz zur ihrer abstrakten Besorgnis - darstellt, kann eine schnelle Sperrung durchaus gerechtfertigt sein. Hinsichtlich der Rechtsmittel wurde sie, so weit ich das beurteilen kann, jedoch nicht eingeschränkt.

Dass ihr Antrag schlussendlich vor dem selben Bundesverfassungericht gescheitert ist, welches der Bundesregierung schon öfter die Zähne gezogen hat, wenn diese *tatsächlich* unzulässig Rechte eingeschränkt haben oder einschränken wollten, bestätigt meinen Eindruck, dass Frau Bahner eher eine persönliche Krise durchlebt und es angesichts zahlreicher juristisch-sachlicher Fehler bei ihrem Eilantrag womöglich auch mit ihrer fachlichen Kompetenz nicht allzu weit her ist.


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In der DDR hatte die Mauer den Hintergrund, das keiner *raus* kommt ... Und auch sonst scheinst du über die DDR nicht viel mehr zu wissen, als dass der Name mit drei Buchstaben abgekürzt wird, was tatsächlich eine frappierende Ähnlichkeit zur heutigen Bundesrepublik Deutschland wäre!
> 
> Was die Sache selbst angeht, ist es nicht so einfach: Einerseits hat die Sperrung durchaus ein Geschmäckle, andererseits lassen einige Formulierungen im Pamphlet von Frau Bahner vermuten, dass bei der Dame - mit Verlaub - im Oberstübchen nicht alle Möbel gerade stehen. Und wenn eine solche Person, die in der Öffentlichkeit ja immerhin als juristische Autorität wahrgenommen werden könnte, zu einem Verhalten aufruft, welches eine tatsächliche Gefährdung - im Gegensatz zur ihrer abstrakten Besorgnis - darstellt, kann eine schnelle Sperrung durchaus gerechtfertigt sein. Hinsichtlich der Rechtsmittel wurde sie, so weit ich das beurteilen kann, jedoch nicht eingeschränkt.
> 
> Dass ihr Antrag schlussendlich vor dem selben Bundesverfassungericht gescheitert ist, welches der Bundesregierung schon öfter die Zähne gezogen hat, wenn diese *tatsächlich* unzulässig Rechte eingeschränkt haben oder einschränken wollten, bestätigt meinen Eindruck, dass Frau Bahner eher eine persönliche Krise durchlebt und es angesichts zahlreicher juristisch-sachlicher Fehler bei ihrem Eilantrag womöglich auch mit ihrer fachlichen Kompetenz nicht allzu weit her ist.


Ich hab Verwandte in Leipzig ich weiß einiges über die DDR.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

Ich hab nen Verwandten der Chefarzt ist, ich weiß einiges über Medizin. Ach ne warte nein.

(Btw halbe Familie aus der DDR)


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Verwandten der Chefarzt ist, ich weiß einiges über Medizin. Ach ne warte nein.
> 
> (Btw halbe Familie aus der DDR)


Bei besuchen haben wir uns die Geschichte usw mit Insiderwissen angeschaut. 

Also laber nicht so ein quatsch.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

Ist sowieso schon krass das die Menschen nach 3 Wochen Kontaktverbot schon so aufmüpfig sind.
Das ist nicht mal eine komplette Ausgangssperre bzw Ausgehverbot.
Ok, bei den Menschen, welche nicht in Krankenhäusern und Pflegeeinrichtungen besucht werden können, ist das wirklich problematisch.
Oder Menschen welche alleine sind und sich einsam fühlen. Und wohlmöglich psychischen Krankheiten haben.
Aber für die Mehrheit sollte so etwas doch nicht so schlimm sein.
Man kann doch noch rausgehen.

Was würde passieren wenn man das 3 Monate durchzieht? Bürgerkrieg?


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2020)

Ich hatte die letzten Wochen gar keine Zeit, um von den Beschränkungen großartig eingeschränkt zu werden. Die Sorgen der Coronaurlauber will ich mal haben.^^


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2020)

Wenn der "Urlaub" daher kommt dass du nur noch 60% deines sowieso nicht üppigen Gehalts bekommst siehst du das vielleicht etwas anders.


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der "Urlaub" daher kommt dass du nur noch 60% deines sowieso nicht üppigen Gehalts bekommst siehst du das vielleicht etwas anders.



Einkommenseinbußen haben auch viele ohne "Urlaub".


----------



## Eckism (12. April 2020)

Ich bin jetzt den 10. Tag zuhause...und weiß auch nix mit mir anzufangen. Ich fahre halt im Wechsel jeden Tag mit nem Auto den Tank leer, um dann wieder zu tanken...ne Dauerlösung ist das aber auch nicht. 
Wenn man nie Urlaub hatte und nicht weiß, was man tun kann/muss ist das ne eher blöde Situation.


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt den 10. Tag zuhause...und weiß auch nix mit mir anzufangen. Ich fahre halt im Wechsel jeden Tag mit nem Auto den Tank leer, um dann wieder zu tanken...ne Dauerlösung ist das aber auch nicht.
> Wenn man nie Urlaub hatte und nicht weiß, was man tun kann/muss ist das ne eher blöde Situation.


Kannst dich ja über Sachen die dich interessieren informieren und testen oder das Hobby mehr nutzen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

Wenn man sich nur durch seine Arbeit definiert und die dann nicht mehr hat , glaube ich das es schwer ist (von den finanziellen Aspekten mal abgesehen) .
Deswegen ist es gut auch Hobbys zu haben.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt den 10. Tag zuhause...und weiß auch nix mit mir anzufangen. Ich fahre halt im Wechsel jeden Tag mit nem Auto den Tank leer, um dann wieder zu tanken...ne Dauerlösung ist das aber auch nicht.
> Wenn man nie Urlaub hatte und nicht weiß, was man tun kann/muss ist das ne eher blöde Situation.



Ich mach Frühjahrsputz, aber halt intensiver als normal. Die Freizeit hat man ja jetzt  

Aber OKF auch, ja.


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2020)

Du putzt OberKörperFrei?


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Bei besuchen haben wir uns die Geschichte usw mit Insiderwissen angeschaut.
> 
> Also laber nicht so ein quatsch.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, halbe Familie ausm Osten und auch eher aus einer gehobenen Schicht der DDR.

Also spar dir diese Vergleiche.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du putzt OberKörperFrei?



Ortskontrollfahrt


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, halbe Familie ausm Osten und auch eher aus einer gehobenen Schicht der DDR.
> 
> Also spar dir diese Vergleiche.


Oh gehobenen Schicht. Spar die dein Ego schwanzvergleich. 

Vielleicht gehörten die Verwandten zu den oberen Spitzeln der DDR?

Es wurden sogar Urin von einigen gesammelt. 

Back to Topic:

Hobbys sind sehr wichtig in der jetzigen Zeit.

Familie auch. 

Der Vorteil ist man kann sich für Sachen neu begeistern was einen interessiert und viel lesen darüber. 

Dann noch Heimwerken usw.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eckism (12. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja über Sachen die dich interessieren informieren und testen oder das Hobby mehr nutzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Die Fische haben noch Schonzeit also fällt Angeln schonmal flach und für andere Hobbys hatte ich nie Zeit...mir da mal was zu überlegen. Vom Zocken tut einem auch irgendwann mal der Arsch weh und Autos haben auch schon alle blitzeblank gewienert...innen und außen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Fische haben noch Schonzeit also fällt Angeln schonmal flach und für andere Hobbys hatte ich nie Zeit...mir da mal was zu überlegen. Vom Zocken tut einem auch irgendwann mal der Arsch weh und Autos haben auch schon alle blitzeblank gewienert...innen und außen.


Kenne deine Häusliche Situation nicht aber sonst wäre Heimwerken noch was. 

Da kann man auch kreativ sein.

Klar Zocken fällt dann teilweise auch raus da das auf Dauer nicht durch zu halten ist.

Mich hat zum Beispiel Epoxidharz interessiert.

Damit lässt sich viel machen.

Ein starterset kostet nur 35€ bei Epodex.com.

Damit kann man schon gut was machen.

Vielseitig einsetzbar, mit ein bißchen Ideen kann man das sehr vielseitig einsetzten.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Beginn der Angst ist das Ende der Freiheit:
> 
> Kritik an Corona-Massnahmen: Ermittler sperren Homepage von "Coronoai"-Anwaeltin



Man muss die Positionen dieser Dame nicht teilen (ich halte sie in weiten Teilen für absolut unerträglich!), aber genau solche Vorgehensweisen sind in höchstem Maße bedenklich.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. April 2020)

Mal gucken was nach der lockerung passiert wird falls die fallzahlen hochgeht.

Wieder zurückfahren oder weitermachen? 

Werden dann die Politiker,  wirtschaftsinstitute  und  weitere... die für lockerungen  waren.. dann Zwangsverpflichtet  oder sollen wieder andere dafür Kopf hinhalten  ?


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Man muss die Positionen dieser Dame nicht teilen (ich halte sie in weiten Teilen für absolut unerträglich!), aber genau solche Vorgehensweisen sind in höchstem Maße bedenklich.



In gewissen Sinne gebe ich dir recht, man müsste halt den ganzen Text vor sich haben. 
Im Artikel steht, sie spricht von "Coronoia" und dem "größten Rechtsskandal" in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik, dann ist das aber eher kein sachlicher Widerspruch, sondern auf einer Internetseite schon so etwas wie Volksverhetzung, weil sie die Gefährlichkeit der Pandemie völlig negiert und damit Leute beeinflussen will. Ist ein ziemlich schmaler Grad, der da gegangen wird, aber so kann man als Anwältin auch nicht vorgehen.

Die Meinung des Jura Professors teile ich auch nicht, aber sie ist noch einigermaßen sachlich.


> Im konkreten Fall des Demonstrationsaufrufs müsse man auch die Gefahr einschätzen, die davon ausgehe, so Härting: Wenn einige Hundert Menschen zusammenkommen sollten, führe das sicher nicht zur Überlastung des Gesundheitswesens, so Härting. „Die Versammlungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut und wichtiges Grundrecht, und es wird sich später am Bundesverfassungsgericht herausstellen, ob es rechtmäßig außer Kraft gesetzt ist. Ich zweifele daran.“ Er hätte sich „mutige Staatsanwälte gewünscht, die bei dem Verfahren nicht mitmachen“.



Als medizinischer Laie kann er halt nicht wirklich fundiert einschätzen, was eine Versammlung/Demonstration für einen Schaden anrichtet, wenn dort das Virus verbreitet wird, aber man kann durchaus dieser Meinung sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

Es sind viele Aspekte, die mich heute nachdenklich stimmen und betrüben:

- Wie erleben gerade, wie sich die USA zerlegen. Was passiert mit deren ABC-Waffen?
- Welche noch nicht öffentlich diskutierten Folgeschäden haben die Infizierten, insbesondere des vegetativen Nervensystems?
- So langsam geht es mir aus den Senkel, meine Freunde nicht zu besuchen. Es fehlt im Leben zu viel, wenn man keinen sieht. Das geht vier Wochen, aber dann? Wie lange wird es noch sinnvoll sein? Ich habe ja schon vor gesetzlichen Maßnahmen damit begonnen und werde es solange betreiben, bis die Gefahr sich zu infizierne minimal geworden ist.



seahawk schrieb:


> Der Beginn der Angst ist das Ende der Freiheit:


Der  Umgang mit dieser Kritikerin der Regierungspolitik sollte uns wachsam  machen. Zuerst einmal will sie Diskutieren und Sie will Antworten, dazu  besteht sie auf Einhaltung unserer Gesetze. Und in diesen Punkten stimme  ich mit ihr überein.

Mutti lehnt sich verdammt weit aus dem  Fenster. Zu empfehlen, Ostern die Familie nicht zu besuchen ist ok,  Strafbescheide, wie sie gerade überall in der Repubilk verteilt werden,  sind ein Drama. In Sachen z.B. 150.-€, weil man mit dem Fahrrad weiter  als 15km vom Wohnort entfernt war, usw. Kategorische Berufsverbote mögen  sinnvoll sein, aber nicht gesetzeskonform.

Und genau hier  erleben wir den Umstieg von Rechtsstaat hin zu Diktatur. Es sind kleine  Schritt, da es vernünftige Massnahmen sind, bleibt die Mehrzahl der  Menschenh ruhig, es ist aber der Anfang einer faschistischen Entwicklung.  Anwälte festzunehmen, weil sie das Recht anderer vertrten ist harter  Tobak. Und ja, während es früher nur die "Linksextremen" waren, die die  Härte des Staates spürten wenn Demonstrationen aufgelöst wurden, spürt  es jetzt die Mitte der Gesellschaft.

Ich hoffe, dass die  sinnvollen Maßnahmen beibehalten werden, hinterher aber die  Verantwortlichen für Rechtsbruch vor den Kadi gezogen werden


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

Du kannst ja gerne dich gegen die Maßnahmen stellen und z.B. deinen Vater dieser Gefahr aussetzen, in dem du dich mit deinen Freunden triffst und ihn dann wieder besuchst.......
Das lamentieren über die Zeit die es dauert bringt 0,0 etwas, so lange es keine Lösungen für das Problem gibt und die gibt es rational eben noch nicht, insoweit erübrigt sich auch jede Diskussion darüber.
Es dauert so lange wie es eben dauert, bis es eine wirksamme Medikation und schlussendlich einen Impfstoff gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Naja es ist alles ein Balanceakt.

Wie lange willste die Angehörigen im Pflegeheim nicht besuchen, bis sie da sterben und du dich nicht verabschiedet hast?
Wie lange willste das Kultursterben zulassen, bis nichts mehr übrig ist und du bei McDoof abhängen musst weil es das einzige ist was nachts offen hat?
Wie weit muss man die Wirtschaft ruinieren während andere Länder (China, Südkorea usw.) die auch vom Virus betroffen waren (und zwar extrem viel härter als wir) es nicht tun? Gesund, aber arm in wenigen Monaten ist Quatsch weil man hinterher andere Probleme bekommt.

Die Liste ist endlos, aber soziale Isolation ist keinem auf lange Zeit zuzumuten, das produziert Monster (was wir in den Gefängnissen in den USA gesehen haben). Zurück zum normalen Leben bitte, damit keiner am Rad dreht. Man kann nicht ein Problem (Virus) gegen tausend andere tauschen die viel schwerer wiegen und deutlich längere Auswirkungen haben werden. 

Solche Argumente wie "dauert so lange wie es eben dauert" ziehen hier nicht. Das ist kein Mondflug der eben warten kann und teurer werden kann aber sonst keine Auswirkungen hat wenn die Entwicklung mal paar Jahre länger dauert. Das ist etwas was alle Aspekte unseres Lebens angreift, inklusive Grundrechte und die Bevölkerung wird es nicht lange mitmachen - wir sind ein demokratisches Land, hier kann man die Leute nicht wie in China einsperren.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

@Rotkaeppchen
ABC Waffen , Diktatur....welche Sau treibst du als nächstes in deiner zunehmend hysterischen Stimmung durchs Dorf?


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja es ist alles ein Balanceakt.
> 
> Wie lange willste die Angehörigen im Pflegeheim nicht besuchen, bis sie da sterben und du dich nicht verabschiedet hast?
> Wie lange willste das Kultursterben zulassen, bis nichts mehr übrig ist und du bei McDoof abhängen musst weil es das einzige ist was nachts offen hat?
> ...



Dann sollen die Leute die das verlangen, auch hinterher die Konsequenzen tragen, wenn wir tausende oder hunderttausende von Menschen unbehandelt sterben lassen, weil man sie dann einfach nicht mehr behandeln kann und sich nicht in die Büsche schlagen und sagen, wir haben von nichts gewusst.
Ich finde solche Aussagen wirklich makaber und höchst egoistisch, weil es den totalen Zusammenbruch unseres medizinischen Systems gewollt und wissentlich in Kauf nimmt, das heisst nicht nur massenweise Corona Tote, sondern auch alle anderen Krankheiten, wie Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall, Unnfälle, Krebspatienten etc. werden dann gar nicht mehr oder nur noch rudimentär behandelt.
Hoffentlich weiß hier jeder, wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen und die Konsequenzen die das auslöst tragen können.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Meinung des Jura Professors teile ich auch nicht, aber sie ist noch einigermaßen sachlich.
> Als medizinischer Laie kann er halt nicht wirklich fundiert einschätzen, was eine Versammlung/Demonstration für einen Schaden anrichtet, wenn dort das Virus verbreitet wird, aber man kann durchaus dieser Meinung sein.



Ich denke, dass ist das Hauptproblem: Die medizinischen Erfordernisse mit den rechtlichen (bzw. sozialen, wirtschaftlichen etc.) in Einklang zu bringen.

Ich halte die Versammlungsfreiheit auch für ein hohes Gut, allerdings ist es bei vielen Rechten so, dass man sie immer haben muss, jedoch aus eigener Überlegung und freien Stücken nicht immer einfordern sollte, wenn sachliche Gründe dagegen sprechen und es möglicherweise Alternativen gibt. Das gleiche Ziel lässt sich womöglich auch durch eine Petition verfolgen - und durch eine solche womöglich sogar besser als durch eine Demo, die mangels öffentlicher Wahrnehmung gar nicht die gleiche Wirkung entfaltet.

Es wird auch komplett verkannt, dass die jetzige Situation bereits ein Kompromiss ist, der den Bürgern möglichst viele Rechte lassen soll. Dem Grundgesetz nach wären auch das Verkünden eines Ausnahmezustands und das rigorose Durchsetzen robuster Maßnahmen möglich. Der Vertrag zwischen Regierung und Bürgern ist grob vereinfacht der: Die Regierung schränkt in Notzeiten die Rechte so wenig ein, wie es ihr möglich ist; zum Ausgleich verhält sich der Bürger so vernünftig, wie es ihm möglich ist.

Egal, grau ist alle Theorie, bleiben wir einfach mal beim konkreten Fall: Sicherlich werden rund 100 Leute das Gesundheitssystem nicht überlasten - wenn sie sich nach der Demonstration freiwillig in Quarantäne begeben würden, statt nach Hause, zum Einkaufen oder zur Arbeit zu gehen und damit das erhöhte Risiko weiter zu streuen.

Dieses sture "Das ist mein gutes Recht"-Verhalten erinnert mich immer ein wenig an schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer, die beispielsweise ihr Vorfahrtrecht durchboxen, ohne darauf zu achten, dass es Dinge gibt, gegen die ein formales Recht nicht zwingend schützt - wie zum Beispiel unübersichtliche Kreuzungen und tonnenschwere Lastwagen. Oder eben eine Pandemie. 
Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der: Wenn ich meinetwegen als Radfahrer das Risiko eingehen möchte, ist das mehr oder weniger mein Problem, wenn formales Recht und reales Risiko (und in diesem Beispiel auch ich und der Lkw) kollidieren. Die Folgen betreffen mich und von mir abhängige Personen, was schon schlimm genug ist.
Das Streuen von möglicherweise tödlichen Infektionen gefährdet jedoch Personen, die sich mit mir in keinerlei direkter Übereinkunft befinden. Das ist derselbe Egoismus, den man auch bei Impfverweigern findet, bei denen es eben nicht nur die eigene Person oder das eigene Kind betrifft.

Wenn man die Rechte so schätzt und hochhalten will, die man in einer Gesellschaft hat, sollte man auch das Wohlergehen der Gesellschaft im Hinterkopf haben, die einem diese Rechte garantiert. Das ist kein Kuschen gegenüber "dem Staat". Der Staat, das sind wir. Also auch alle anderen, die ebenso Rechte haben.

Dies gesagt: (Grund-) Rechte können und werden kollidieren. Das tun sie täglich. Deshalb wird auch täglich abgewogen, welches Recht gerade höher zu bewerten ist. Und das Recht auf Gesundheit (Unversehrtheit) *vieler*, wenn nicht *aller* ist möglicherweise ein wenig höher zu bewerten als das Versammlungsrecht einer Juristin, die sich gerade im gerechten Zorn suhlt.
Aber das ist selbstverständlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja es ist alles ein Balanceakt.


Danke, Du hast genau verstanden, worauf ich hinaus will. Ich habe ja selber keine Antwort und jeder muss  für sich bewerten, wieviel Risiko er einzugehen bereit ist und wann. Ich habe von Freunden einige Einladungen, über Ostern vorbei zu kommen, Die Gärten alle sind groß genug, man schafft es also, auch zusammen zu essen und trotzdem Abstand zu wahren. Ich mache es trotzdem noch nicht, nachdem ich den ersten Livebericht eines guten Freundes mit der Infektion gehört hat. Mein Alter, meine Vorerkranken. Muss ich nicht haben. Gut geht es mir mit dem Kulturverlust darum trotzdem nicht.

Der Unterschied ist nur, es ist eine freiwillige Entscheidung. Ich mache das der Vernunft wegen. Irgendwann in Kürze mit weiter sinkender Anzahl akut Infizierter und nach ersten Auswertungen von Reihenuntersuchungen kann sich meine Meinung schnell ändern.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Solche Argumente wie "dauert so lange wie es eben dauert" ziehen hier nicht.


Das ist der Unterschied der Menschen und ihrer Empathie. Für einige, wie z.B. meinen Vater, stellt die Quarantäne keinen großen Einschränkungen dar. Der hat sich seit zwanzig Jahren als halber Autist quasi abgekapselt. Dem reicht das Telefonat. Ob wirklich wissen wir nicht. Andere wie ich leiden massiv unter den Einschränkungen. Bis zum Ende des Jahres halte ich das nicht durch, ich muss für mich jetzt langsam Lockerungen finden.

Vielleicht rettet es über Wochen oder Monate, sich in neue Projekte zu flüchten, im Augenblick sind die Möglichkeiten werden geschlossener Länder aber begrenzt. Ja, es gibt das meiste Online, aber nicht alles. Der aktuelle Lesertest wäre ganz lustig und hilfreich. Falls Ihr es noch nciht geshen habt, hier bewerben. Danke Stefan und Danke MSI.  Könnte ich natürlich auch ohne geschenkte Bauteile machen.
Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)

Und die ganz offene Frage ist, wie es wirtschaftlich weitergeht. Denn wir können nicht bis zur Entwicklung eines zugelassenen Impfstoffes alle im kollektiven Nichtstun verharren.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ...  Dieses sture "Das ist mein gutes Recht"-Verhalten . ...


Das  sind Juristen, darum mag man sie an vielen Stellen des Lebens nicht  wirklich. Denn Vernunft und juristische Spitzenfindigkeiten schließen  sich aus. Juristen sind die Gruppe  Menschen, die z.B. offensichlichen  Betrug wie Cum-Ex Geschäfte auf juristisches Fundament stellen. Diese  Art Juristen ist ein Kropf, es gibt ja zum Glück auch ganz andere. Es  ist wie mit Hackern, es gibt gute, die Lücken erkennen und schließen  wollen und es gibt jene, die Lücken ausnutzen. Gibt es auch z.B. mit Umgehen von Umweltgesetzen auch unter Ingenieuren.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ...  Die Regierung schränkt in Notzeiten die Rechte so wenig ein, wie es ihr  möglich ist; zum Ausgleich verhält sich der Bürger so vernünftig, wie  es ihm möglich ist....


Wir sind aber nicht unter einem  verkündetem Notstand. Das kann Mutti ja gerne versuchen. Dann wird es  aber vollends lächerlich. Dafür gibt es keinen Grund. Natürlich kann sie  das versuchen, aber es würde hoffentlich ebenso ein Nachspiel geben, ein massives.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (12. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Verschwörungstheoretiker zünden nun auch in den Niederlanden 5G-Masten an

Das ist bei diesen Sacklpickern offensichtlich der neue "Volkssport".


----------



## seahawk (12. April 2020)

Notzeiten, ist es eine Notzeit oder eine selbstgemachte Not? Menschen sterben an Krankheiten, immer und überall. Ist das ein Grund Menschen in Isolationshaft zu stecken (Bewohner von Alteneinrichtungen), Berufsverbote zu verhängen, die Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit aufzuheben, die Religionsfreiheit zu beschränken, die Bewegungsfreiheit zu beenden, die Reisefreiheit zu beenden und das auf unbestimmte Zeit und per Anordnung?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Notzeiten, ist es eine Notzeit oder eine selbstgemachte Not? Menschen sterben an Krankheiten, immer und überall. Ist das ein Grund Menschen in Isolationshaft zu stecken (Bewohner von Alteneinrichtungen), Berufsverbote zu verhängen, die Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit aufzuheben, die Religionsfreiheit zu beschränken, die Bewegungsfreiheit zu beenden, die Reisefreiheit zu beenden und das auf unbestimmte Zeit und per Anordnung?


Würde man das nicht machen wäre die Anzahl erkrankter Personen, gerade in Altersheimen, exorbitant höher.

Es ist daher schon begründbar, warum man vieles einschränkt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Verschwörungstheoretiker zünden nun auch in den Niederlanden 5G-Masten an
> 
> Das ist bei diesen Sacklpickern offensichtlich der neue "Volkssport".


Kennt ihr diese Masten mit toten Piraten die man als Warnung vor Häfen gehängt hat?


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Verschwörungstheoretiker zünden nun auch in den Niederlanden 5G-Masten an



Woran erkennen die totalen Vollidioten eigentlich, dass es ein 5G und kein LTE-Mast ist?



seahawk schrieb:


> Notzeiten, ist es eine Notzeit oder eine selbstgemachte Not? Menschen sterben an Krankheiten, immer und überall. Ist das ein Grund Menschen in Isolationshaft zu stecken (Bewohner von Alteneinrichtungen), Berufsverbote zu verhängen, die Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit aufzuheben, die Religionsfreiheit zu beschränken, die Bewegungsfreiheit zu beenden, die Reisefreiheit zu beenden und das auf unbestimmte Zeit und per Anordnung?



Ist ja nicht auf unbestimmte Zeit. Die paar Einschränkungen sind zeitlich begrenzt, deswegen werden die auf von den Gerichten als angemessen beurteilt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woran erkennen die totalen Vollidioten eigentlich, dass es ein 5G und kein LTE-Mast ist?


Mit dem Smartphone, da können sie sehen, ob 5G verfügbar ist und mit welcher Signalstärke.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann sollen die Leute die das verlangen, auch hinterher die Konsequenzen tragen, wenn wir tausende oder hunderttausende von Menschen unbehandelt sterben lassen, weil man sie dann einfach nicht mehr behandeln kann und sich nicht in die Büsche schlagen und sagen, wir haben von nichts gewusst.
> Ich finde solche Aussagen wirklich makaber und höchst egoistisch, weil es den totalen Zusammenbruch unseres medizinischen Systems gewollt und wissentlich in Kauf nimmt, das heisst nicht nur massenweise Corona Tote, sondern auch alle anderen Krankheiten, wie Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall, Unnfälle, Krebspatienten etc. werden dann gar nicht mehr oder nur noch rudimentär behandelt.
> Hoffentlich weiß hier jeder, wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen und die Konsequenzen die das auslöst tragen können.



Hä? Wer redet denn davon alle anzustecken?

Man macht das wie Südkorea, testen und contact tracing. Und zwar massiv. 
Testen kann zum Alltag werden. Lieber testen und leben können als dauerhaft eingesperrt sein mit einer halbtoten Wirtschaft und hochverschuldetem Land. 
Es gibt gute Gründe warum China oder Südkorea nicht das gesamte Land flachlegen - weil sie verstanden haben das man die ansteckenden Personen isolieren muss und nicht die gesunden. 

Hoffentlich weiß hier jeder das wir nicht eingesperrt auf einen Impfstoff warten können der vll 2021 entwickelt wird und 2022 dann endlich überall in passenden Mengen verteilt wurde damit eine Herdenimmunität auch sitzt. 
Wir können nicht bei einem Virus mit einer Mortalitätsrate unter 1% (so wie es hier aussieht wenn man mit der Dunkelziffer rechnet) den gesamten Planeten anhalten, genau so wenig wie es bei Grippewellen passiert. Ja, SARS-CoV-2 ist schlimmer als die Grippe. Aber nein, es ist nicht Ebola etc. Das wird die Bevölkerung nicht ausradieren. Es gibt viel schlimmere Sachen auf dem Planeten als SARS-CoV-2 und denen schenken wir keine Beachtung, dieser Rotz ist hingegen überall und ruiniert gerade alles was nicht Amazon oder Lieferando heißt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit dem Smartphone, da können sie sehen, ob 5G verfügbar ist und mit welcher Signalstärke.



Bloß braucht man dafür erstmal eines der wenigen Geräte, die das überhaupt können. 
Und warum legt man sich ein Gerät mit 5G zu, wenn das angeblich so schlimm ist? 

Und 5G Masten sind auch noch an sehr wenigen Orten zu finden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß braucht man dafür erstmal eines der wenigen Geräte, die das überhaupt können.
> Und warum legt man sich ein Gerät mit 5G zu, wenn das angeblich so schlimm ist?
> 
> Und 5G Masten sind auch noch an sehr wenigen Orten zu finden.


Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, es hat aber mit Rationalität nichts mehr zu tun, es ist einfach idiotisch.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

Auch Leute die so einen Blödsinn glauben können nach einer Logik handeln die für sich funktioniert.

Du nutzt ne Impfung gegen eine Krankheit, die nutzen ein 5G Smartphone gegen einen großen Funkmast.

Natürlich ist das Blödsinn, aber in deren Logik funktioniert das.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Wir Zeit, das solche Infrastruktur von  der Polizei bewacht wird und die dann im Fall der Fälle auch von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir Zeit, das solche Infrastruktur von  der Polizei bewacht wird und die dann im Fall der Fälle auch von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen.



Da gibt es klare Regeln, die dürfen nicht einfach schießen. Zudem wird das mit der Dauerüberwachung ziemlich schwierig, da es sehr viele Mobilfunkmasten gibt.
In der DDR wurden z.B. Rundfunksendeanlagen durch einen Sicherheitsdienst überwacht, waren auch mehrfach eingezäunt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da gibt es klare Regeln, die dürfen nicht einfach schießen.



Bei einem Angriff schon, da greift ganz normal §32 StGB.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hä? Wer redet denn davon alle anzustecken?
> 
> Man macht das wie Südkorea, testen und contact tracing. Und zwar massiv.
> Testen kann zum Alltag werden. Lieber testen und leben können als dauerhaft eingesperrt sein mit einer halbtoten Wirtschaft und hochverschuldetem Land.
> ...



Das weiss jeder, hoffentlich weisst du auch, das deine Maßnahmen nur das Social Distancing unterstützen können, und trotzdem Veranstaltungen und Tourismus weiterhin Tabu sind!
Das ermöglicht zu Arbeiten, Schule, Kita und Einzelhandel, aber schon Kino ist kniffelig, von Klubs oder Disco gar nicht zu reden, insoweit bleiben alle Veranstaltungen sowohl privat als auch öffentlich ein riesiger Unsicherheits- und Risiko- Faktor!
Überigens sind 1% für Deutschland 800000 Tote und wahrscheinlich 8000000 Patienten für das Gesundheitssystem!

Edit:

Noch ein Zitat aus einem anderen Forum, das es m.A. nach völlig auf den Punkt bringt



> In fast allen Ländern redet man von Krieg, eine Formulierung mit der man sich hierzulande geschichtsbedingt schwer tut. Mal angenommen wir unternehmen nichts gegen diesen 'Feind' der dann unter günstigen Umständen vielleicht 1Mio. Menschenleben kostet. Ich bin sicher wenn es einen Gegner gäbe auf den man schießen und bomben kann, hätte niemand ein Problem damit mehrere hundert Milliarden für Waffen auszugeben, auch Du nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> _Es gibt gute Gründe warum China [] nicht das gesamte Land flachlegen - weil sie verstanden haben das man die ansteckenden Personen isolieren muss und nicht die gesunden._



Wäre mir neu. Die haben nicht nur Hubei flachgelegt, die haben es komplett abgeriegelt und die Leute eingesperrt. Presse darf da auch nicht rein, sonst würden die aufdecken, was da los ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das weiss jeder, hoffentlich weisst du auch, das deine Maßnahmen nur das Social Distaning unterstützen können, und trotzdem Veranstaltungen und Tourismus weiterhin Tabu sind!
> Das ermöglicht zu Arbeiten, Schule, Kita und Einzelhandel, aber schon Kino ist kiffelig, von Klubs oder Disco gar nicht zu reden, insoweit bleiben alle Veranstaltungen sowohl privat als auch öffentlich ein riesiger Unsicherheits- und Risiko- Faktor!
> Überigens sind 1% für Deutschland 800000 Tote und wahrscheinlich 8000000 Patienten für das Gesundheitssystem!



Und vergiss nicht die Menschen die durch corona langzeitschäden  kriegen..die dann dadurch berufsunfähig  und andere Pflegefälle werden .


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu. Die haben nicht nur Hubei flachgelegt, die haben es komplett abgeriegelt und die Leute eingesperrt. Presse darf da auch nicht rein, sonst würden die aufdecken, was da los ist.



Das ist nicht mein Zitat, nur mal als Hinweis, das stammt von cryon1c, auf den ich geantwortet habe.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht die Menschen die durch corona langzeitschäden  kriegen..die dann dadurch berufsunfähig  und andere Pflegefälle werden .



Wobei es bisher so wirkt, als werden vor allem die Pflegefälle in den Heimen durch Corona weniger. Also könnte die Gesamtzahl der Pflegefälle durchaus abnehmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es bisher so wirkt, als werden vor allem die Pflegefälle in den Heimen durch Corona weniger. Also könnte die Gesamtzahl der Pflegefälle durchaus abnehmen.



Man könnte auch alle einfach erschießen, wenn man weniger Pflegefälle will. Viele kommen auf derartig unmenschliche Ideen. Alte Leute sind eben anfälliger, dass dann mehr sterben sollte klar sein
Das aber zu befürworten ist einfach unverschämt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Das ist bei diesen Sacklpickern offensichtlich der neue "Volkssport".


Sollte man nicht erst einmal abwarten, worum es geht? Es wird sofort gesagt "Verschwörungstheoretiker", das ist so ein Allgemeinplatz wie Terrorist. Vielleicht waren es auch Datenschützer, die verhindern wollen, dass chinesische Staatsfirmen großflächig Europa abhören. Gibt es ein Bekennerschreiben? 

In England, mit der Drohnung , ich zitiere,_   "Technik zum Töten der Bevölkerung"_ zu installieren, war das eindeutiger. Jetzt bleibt die Frage, ob es mehr als diesen einen Satz gab, oder ob es die Quintessenz einer mehrseitigen Analyse der Gefahren chinesischer Spionagetechnik ist. Nicht, dass das einen Brandanschlag rechtfertigt, es würde aber ein anderes Motiv entstehen. Weglassen von Aussagen ist immer sehr nützlich. Auch der Hinweis in England, es wird unser Immunsystem geschädigt ist zumindest ein selbstloser, dass ist etwas besser, als egoistische Raubzüge oder schierer Andalismus des Vandalismus wenig. Weiterhin streng verboten, aber ein bisschen weniger schlimm.

Ich möchte in keiner Weise den Anschlag gut heißen, aber nach den Motiven genauer zu fragen, erscheint mir sinnvoll. Ich sehe hier nämlich mehrere Optionen, das ist nicht ganz so offensichtlich wie ein grundlos abgestochener Flüchtlingsjunge in Celle. Da bilde ich mir auch mit noch dünner Datenlage eine Meinung. Die kann sich mit neuen Daten ändern, aber auf der bisherigen Datenbasis stellt es sich eindeutig dar.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man könnte auch alle einfach erschießen, wenn man weniger Pflegefälle will. Viele kommen auf derartig unmenschliche Ideen. Alte Leute sind eben anfälliger, dass dann mehr sterben sollte klar sein
> Das aber zu befürworten ist einfach unverschämt.



Wo habe ich das was befürwortet? Es war eine einfache mathematische Überlegung.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren es auch Datenschützer, die verhindern wollen, dass chinesische Staatsfirmen großflächig Europa abhören.



Das ist aber quatsch. Denn dafür braucht man kein 5G. Aktuell wird im Kernnetz noch die normale Technik vom LTE verwendet.

Dazu:
5G: Huawei verliert Ausschreibung fuer Kernnetz der Telekom - Golem.de
Vodafone wirft Huawei aus dem Kernnetz - teltarif.de News


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Würde man das nicht machen wäre die Anzahl erkrankter Personen, gerade in Altersheimen, exorbitant höher.
> 
> Es ist daher schon begründbar, warum man vieles einschränkt.


Mein Gott, es geht nicht darum, ob es sinnvoll ist, es geht darum, dass es gegen die Verfassung ist, Punkt.
Ich kenne genug, die auch Diktatoren ganz toll finden, solange die Maßnahmen toll sind. Ich sehe das 
anders.

Erkläre mir doch bitte, wie Du es rechtfertigst, das tausende Angehörigen, die selber nicht erkrankt
sind, ihre sterbenden Angehörigen in Pflegeheimen oder Krnakenhäusern nicht besuchen dürfen, in
denen auch kein einziger Infektionsfall vorliegt. An welcher Stelle greift dann das Infektionsschutzgesetz?
An keiner.

Weißt Du wie hart es für Menschen ist, alleine sterben zu müssen, ohne die gehaltene  Hand durch 
eigene Kinder. Und das betrifft tausende Menschen jeden Tag. Und dagegen geht die Anwältin vor,
oder sie wollte es zumindest. Es gibt hinreichend andere Lösungen, die ebenso keine Infektionen
beschleunigen, aber sie werden im Keim erstickt, selbst die Diskussion wird unterbunden. 

Darum geht es.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Weil eben die Gefahr ist, das durch Besucher Krankheiten eingeschleppt werden. Davor muss sowohl das Personal, als auch alle anderen Patienten geschützt werden. 


> Das Interesse des Vaters, an der Geburt teilzunehmen, sei nachvollziehbar, betonte das Gericht. Aber das öffentliche Interesse an der Aufrechterhaltung eines funktionierenden Krankenhausbetriebes überwiege.


VG Leipzig bestätigt Kreißsaalverbot für werdende Väter | LTO.de


Hier mal noch was zum Thema Schnelltests:
Corona Test: Virologe Christian Drosten rechnet ab Mai mit validem Verfahren - watson


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil eben die Gefahr ist, das durch Besucher Krankheiten eingeschleppt werden.


Ja, mein Gott, der Sinn hinter der Aktion ist klar, aber die Maßhaltigkeit fehlt.
Warum darf ich mit dem Krankenpfleger in der Tram zusammensitzen und
reden, aber nicht in ein ansonsten geschlossenes Hospitz-Einzelzimmer gehen,
am besten über einen separaten Eingang und gerne auch im Schutzanzug.

Ich bin z.B. für Schuttle-Dienste für Pflege und Krankenpersonal. Das sind
Lösungen, teuer, aber gut. 

Es geht darum, MASSHALTIGE Lösungen zu finden und die Diskussion wird
mit Staatsgewalt, in diesem Fall dem Abschalten der Internetseite, unterbunden.

Das muss man sich einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Da ruft eine Änwältin
auf, Demonstrationen anzumelden, damit  man den Rechtsweg einhalten kann
und gegen die Ablehnung klagen kann, und dafür wird die Seite abgestellt. 

Vermutlich auch, weil diese "Radikale" die Menschen dazu aufruft, die Verfassung,
also insbesondere Artikel 20 zu lesen. Also wirklich, Grundgesetz lesen, so eine
verdammte Radikale!

Ich halte fast alle Ihre Forderungen für sachlich bedenklich und handle selber
anders. Juristen aber auf diese Art und Weise anzugehen, ist harter Tobak.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das weiss jeder, hoffentlich weisst du auch, das deine Maßnahmen nur das Social Distancing unterstützen können, und trotzdem Veranstaltungen und Tourismus weiterhin Tabu sind!
> Das ermöglicht zu Arbeiten, Schule, Kita und Einzelhandel, aber schon Kino ist kniffelig, von Klubs oder Disco gar nicht zu reden, insoweit bleiben alle Veranstaltungen sowohl privat als auch öffentlich ein riesiger Unsicherheits- und Risiko- Faktor!
> Überigens sind 1% für Deutschland 800000 Tote und wahrscheinlich 8000000 Patienten für das Gesundheitssystem!
> 
> ...



Noch mal, wenn man alle ansteckenden Personen (gesetzlich Ausscheider genannt) isoliert, egal ob mit oder ohne Symptome und dazu alle ihre Kontakte. dann braucht man den Rest der gesunden Bevölkerung nicht einschränken... Was ist wohl einfacher, einige tausend Leute zu isolieren und medizinisch zu überwachen oder das ganze Land zu isolieren, sich die Wirtschaft kaputt zu machen etc?

Wenn du nach Südkorea rüberschaust, wirst du sehen wie sie reagieren. 
Erstmal ohne Panik.
Zweitens ohne Lockdown.
Dort wird getestet und alle Kontakte werden verfolgt. Das ist ein massiver Eingriff, aber im Vergleich zu dem was uns hier aufgebrummt wurde - nichts. 

Da ich selbst vorher in der Veranstaltungsbranche tätig war und immer noch dort aktiv bin (letztes Event war die Dreamhack wo ich am arbeiten war, alle 3 Messetage), diese Branche wird gerade ermordet und alles was dran hängt auch. 

Bei solch globalen Problemen sollten wir alle nach Lösungen suchen und die aktuelle Lösung heißt - man nehme das Modell aus Südkorea und erhalte das meiste in der Wirtschaft am Leben, das kostet weit weniger Geld und es werden sich auch noch weniger Leute anstecken wenn man dies so macht.

In jedem anderen Fall werden die Problemfälle eingesperrt, aber hier hat man sich dafür entschieden die Problemfälle rumlaufen zu lassen während man alle anderen einsperrt. Das ist schon hart verkehrt herum gedacht was sich die Politiker hier erlauben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dort wird getestet und alle Kontakte werden verfolgt. Das ist ein massiver Eingriff, aber im Vergleich zu dem was uns hier aufgebrummt wurde - nichts. .


Und genau das ist ein Eingriff, der in jedem Fall mit dem Infektionsschutzgesetzkonform geht. Da hat auch keiner was dagegen. Und dann stellte ich am Anfang der Krise der Landrat von Heinsberg hin und sagte nur, "Dann müsste ich ja jeden zweiten im Landkreis unter Quarantäne stellen". Darum geht es bei Quarantäne, genau darum! Das ist die gesetzliche Lage. Stattdessen breite sich von Heinsweg, als einer der Keime der Epidemie im Land, das Virus stetig aus. Unverantwortlich so ein Verhalten.

Es geht um Maßhaltigkeit. Anfangs wurde zu spät und kaum reagiert, z.B. Einflugverbote aus China und Iran wären kein gravierender EInschnitt gewesen, Urlauber gerade aus Italien hätten pauschal unter Quarantäne gestellt werden müssen, aber das war ja unverhältnismäßig. Und jetzt stehen als Resultat alle unter kollektivem Verdacht, infiziert zu sein, dabei gibt es Regionmen im Land, mit so gut wie keinen Infizierten. 

Es fehlen mir maßhaltige Lösungen:
- Besuch von sterbenden Angehörigen in besonderen Zimmern
- Öffnung von Läden mit harten Hygienemaßnahmen, z.B. nur ein Kunde pro 30m² Verkaufsfläche
- Öffnen des Außenbereichs von Restaurant, aber nur 2 Personen pro Tisch
- usw  und so fort.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

> Erkläre mir doch bitte, wie Du es rechtfertigst, das tausende Angehörigen, die selber nicht erkrankt
> sind, ihre sterbenden Angehörigen in Pflegeheimen oder Krnakenhäusern nicht besuchen dürfen, in
> denen auch kein einziger Infektionsfall vorliegt.


Wie hier schon genannt, Eigenschutz. Man verringert das Risiko, dass Krankheiten eingeschleppt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie hier schon genannt, Eigenschutz. Man verringert das Risiko, dass Krankheiten eingeschleppt werden.


- Dann kann man also in Zukunft auch alle Raucher sofort unter häusliche Quarantäne stellen und Rauchern in der Öffentlichkeit 25.000,-Strafe abnehmen
- Dann kann man Autos, die die Abgasvorschriften nicht einhalten, sofort stilllegen und den Besitzern 25.000,-€ Strafe abnehmen
- Autofahrer, die zu sccnell fahren bekommen wegen Gefährdung anderer sofort 500,-€ Bussgeld
- Grippekranke, die ins Berü gehen, bekommen 25.000,-€ Strafe
- usw.

Es geht um Masshaltigkeit. Nicht darum, ob man einen sachlichen Grund hinter einer Maßnahme erkennt. Die erkenne ich alle, aber die hektische Umsetzung ist juristisch arg dünn.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir Zeit, das solche Infrastruktur von  der Polizei bewacht wird und die dann im Fall der Fälle auch von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei einem Angriff schon, da greift ganz normal §32 StGB.


Die Verhältnismäßigkeit muss gewahrt werden. Ergo Schusswaffe zuletzt, grade bei Polizisten die explizit dazu ausgebildet sind sowas ohne Schusswaffengebrauch zu erledigen.

Außerdem ist Paragraph 32 StGB derart falsch, wenn es um Infrastruktur geht. Das ergibt sich aus den Polizeigesetzen der Länder, des Bundes und das UzwG der Bundeswehr für militärische Sicherheitsbereiche.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und genau das ist ein Eingriff, der in jedem Fall mit dem Infektionsschutzgesetzkonform geht. Da hat auch keiner was dagegen. Und dann stellte ich am Anfang der Krise der Landrat von Heinsberg hin und sagte nur, "Dann müsste ich ja jeden zweiten im Landkreis unter Quarantäne stellen". Darum geht es bei Quarantäne, genau darum! Das ist die gesetzliche Lage. Stattdessen breite sich von Heinsweg, als einer der Keime der Epidemie im Land, das Virus stetig aus. Unverantwortlich so ein Verhalten.
> 
> Es geht um Maßhaltigkeit. Anfangs wurde zu spät und kaum reagiert, z.B. Einflugverbote aus China und Iran wären kein gravierender EInschnitt gewesen, Urlauber gerade aus Italien hätten pauschal unter Quarantäne gestellt werden müssen, aber das war ja unverhältnismäßig. Und jetzt stehen als Resultat alle unter kollektivem Verdacht, infiziert zu sein, dabei gibt es Regionmen im Land, mit so gut wie keinen Infizierten.
> 
> ...



Naja es ist nicht zu spät wieder zur Phase1 zu gehen, wo NUR ansteckende Personen isoliert werden und die gesunde Bevölkerung ohne Einschränkungen oder mit nur minimalen Einschränkungen leben kann (so etwas wie Krankenhausbesuche verringern etc. um die Verbreitung da zu stoppen). 
Sollte auch kein Thema sein bei sinkenden Zahlen der Neuinfektionen weil man pauschal einfach alle eingesperrt hat.

Die Vollidioten in der Politik hier (aber nicht nur hier) haben mir meinen internationalen Umzug versaut (versuch mal umzuziehen ohne Flüge und mit geschlossenen Grenzen!), sie haben mich ordentlich Geld und Nerven gekostet und nun bin ich auch noch zuhause eingesperrt wo ich eh schon seit Ewigkeiten Home Office mache und daher immer meinen Ausgleich in geselligen Runden draußen gebraucht habe (allein sein kann ich auch im Keller hier, das macht es aber nicht gerade besser).
Mal sehen wie sich alles entwickelt und wie hart hier der Widerstand wird von allen Seiten - der überlasteten Wirtschaft auf der einen Seite, der kaputten Wirtschaft mit Insolvenzanträgen auf der anderen, Lobby aus allen Bereichen die nicht mehr so weitermachen können wie jetzt gerade und eben auch von der Bevölkerung die man praktisch zum Hausarrest verdonnert hat ohne das sie jemand besuchen darf.  Die Politik hat die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahmen komplett aus dem Fenster geworfen, hier wird brutal über die Köpfe anderer entschieden und Kollateralschäden in extremen Höhen werden einfach durchgewunken. Und psychische Schäden für die betroffenen auch. Man darf physische Gesundheit nicht auf Kosten der psychischen Gesundheit bewahren. Man darf auch nicht die Wirtschaft ruinieren weil dann hinterher Armut und andere Probleme wieder die Gesundheit der Menschen ruinieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja es ist nicht zu spät wieder zur Phase1 zu gehen....


Das ist meine Hoffnung ...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht die Wirtschaft ruinieren  weil dann hinterher Armut und andere Probleme wieder die Gesundheit der  Menschen ruinieren.


Und da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema Masshaltigkeit. Und im Augenblick wird massiv zerstört. Das wird Folgen haben, tödliche folgen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Notzeiten, ist es eine Notzeit oder eine selbstgemachte Not? Menschen sterben an Krankheiten, immer und überall. Ist das ein Grund Menschen in Isolationshaft zu stecken (Bewohner von Alteneinrichtungen), Berufsverbote zu verhängen, die Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit aufzuheben, die Religionsfreiheit zu beschränken, die Bewegungsfreiheit zu beenden, die Reisefreiheit zu beenden und das auf unbestimmte Zeit und per Anordnung?



Man schaut nach Italien oder nach New York, wo man sieht, wie groß die Not durch unzulängliche bzw. zu späte Maßnahmen wird und bejaht deine Frage.
Diese Zustände bei uns abgewendet zu haben, ist ein paar Unannehmlichkeiten und Einschränkungen wert.

Wir haben in Deutschland durch unser bisheriges Durchhalten einen Stand erreicht, wo man über wohl durchdachte (!) Lockerungen zumindest guten Gewissens nachdenken kann. Es wird noch kein komplettes Umschalten von Krise auf "Aufräumen und Folgeschäden beheben" sein, aber immerhin haben wir uns die Option dafür verschafft.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja es ist nicht zu spät wieder zur Phase1 zu gehen, wo NUR ansteckende Personen isoliert werden und die gesunde Bevölkerung ohne Einschränkungen oder mit nur minimalen Einschränkungen leben kann (so etwas wie Krankenhausbesuche verringern etc. um die Verbreitung da zu stoppen).
> Sollte auch kein Thema sein bei sinkenden Zahlen der Neuinfektionen weil man pauschal einfach alle eingesperrt hat.



"Nur ansteckende Personen" kann man erst dann isolieren, wenn man weiß, wer wann und wie lange und wie oft ansteckend ist. Bisher weiß man ja noch nicht einmal hinreichend, wie genau es um die bereits Angesteckten bestellt ist: Wie viele sind das tatsächlich? Wie verteilen sie sich?

Sicherlich kann man so eine Entscheidung auch uninformiert oder ignorant treffen. Das Ergebnis solcher Entscheidungen sieht man gerade in den USA und kann daher fundiert vergleichen, ob es einem ein paar schnelle Erleichterungen wert ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der "Urlaub" daher kommt dass du nur noch 60% deines sowieso nicht üppigen Gehalts bekommst siehst du das vielleicht etwas anders.



Wer mehr als 60% Fixkosten hat, hat weitaus größere Probleme als die aktuelle Lage. Nämlich null Ahnung von Lebensplanung. Und wer weniger als 60% Fixkosten hat, der sollte durch die aktuelle Lage keine Verluste machen. 0 Spritkosten, 0 Urlaubskosten, 0 Kosten für Restaurantbesuche, 0 Kosten für Reparaturen durch Freme, 0 Kosten für vorverarbeitete Lebensmittel, 0 Kosten übereilte/unüberlegte Anschaffungen - wir geben normalerweise verdammt viel dafür aus, Zeit zu sparen und umgekehrt kann man sehr sparsam leben, wenn man die nötige Zeit dafür hat. Selbst Energieverbrauch lässt sich so senken. Nur Miete, Kreditzinsen und Versicherungen muss man von den 60% weiter bestreiten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Als medizinischer Laie kann er halt nicht wirklich fundiert einschätzen, was eine Versammlung/Demonstration für einen Schaden anrichtet, wenn dort das Virus verbreitet wird, aber man kann durchaus dieser Meinung sein.



Dürfte, einen durchschnittlichen Anteil infizierter Teilnehmer vorausgesetzt, extrem stark vom Verhalten auf der Demo abhängen. Versammlungen mit 100 Leuten auf einer Fläche, auf der sonst 1000de kamen, sollten eine weit geringere Infektionsgefahr als ein Besuch im Supermarkt mit sich bringen. Das Problem ist halt, dass mit 99%iger Sicherheit die nötigen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nicht von allen eingehalten werden würden. Damit stoßen hier gleich drei (grund-)rechtlich verdammt schwere Abwägungen aufeinander:
- Man unterstellt den Bürgern Dummheit unterstellen, damit überhaupt eine große Bedrohung besteht. Aber mit dieser Abkehr von der Unschuldsvermutung liegt man halt richtig.
- Man muss einen Teil der Demonstranten (die, die vorsichtig und nur um Grundrechte bemüht sind) vor einem anderen Teil (die, die einfach blöd sind und es zeigen wollen) schützen, könnte sie aber erst voneinander trennen, NACHDEM die frisch Angesteckten Anzeige erstattet haben. Und es hat auch noch jeder freiwillig und vermeintlich bewusst die Gefahr auf sich genommen, hat sie aber falsch eingeschätzt.
- Das alles auch noch unter dem Obergebot jede "unnötige" Ansteckungsgefahr zu meiden, sodass selbst bei einer maximal gesicherten Demo immer noch Risiko für Menschenleben und abstrakte Grundrechte gegeneinander stehen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der  Umgang mit dieser Kritikerin der Regierungspolitik sollte uns wachsam  machen. Zuerst einmal will sie Diskutieren und Sie will antworten, dazu  besteht sie auf Einhaltung unserer Gesetze. Und in diesen Punkten stimme  ich mir ihr überein.



Wenn sie diskutieren wollte, hätte sie eine Eingabe an ihren Bundes- und Landtagsabgeordneten geschrieben. Oder wäre mit dem an die Medien herangetreten. Oder in ein Forum gegangen. Im extremsten Fall hätte sie, um Antworten zu bekommen, eine normale Klage eingereicht mit dem Ziel, dass diese zu einer Normenkontrollklage aufgebläht wird (oder kann man die als Einzelperson selbst veranlassen? Ich glaube nicht)
Hat sie aber alles nicht. Sie hat einen Eilantrag gestellt, der bei Bewilligung sämtliche Vorbeugungsmaßnahmen gegen Coron verboten hätte. Das war ihr Ziel: Keinerlei Schutz für Niemanden.



> Mutti lehnt sich verdammt wiet aus dem  Fenster. Zu empfehlen, Ostern die Familie nicht zu besuchen ist ok,  Strafbescheide, wie sie gerade überall in der Repubilk verteilt werden,  sind ein Drama. In Sachen z.B. 150.-€, weil man mit dem Fahrrad weiter  als 15km vom Wohnort entfernt war, usw.



Die Wohnsitznähe ist eben nicht "überall in der Republik", sondern nur in Sachsen und wird von allen anderen auch als bescheuert eingestuft. Zu recht, denn sie ist nicht nur überflüssig, sondern auch extrem kontraproduktiv. Großstadtbewohner können unter den sächsischen Regeln überhaupt nicht mehr sicher an die frische Luft, dabei wären mehr als genug mit den nötigen technischen Voraussetzungen ausgestattet ("Auto"), um ihrem Bewegungsdrang in sicherer Entfernung zu Ballungsräumen nachzugehen und verglichen mit einigen Nachbarn hat Sachsen sogar eine ziemlich ungeleichmäßige Bevölkerungsverteilung. Ich habe die letzten Wochenenden mehr Spaziergänge als im ganzen letzten Quartal übernommen, weil mir durch Home Office die Bewegung unter der Woche fehlt, aber dabei zusammengenommen weniger Leute getroffen, als bei einem normalen Supermarktbesuch und im Schnitt die 10 fache Entfernung eingehalten. Das ist ist einem Dresdener oder Leipzeiger schlichtweg verboten. 




> Kategorische Berufsverbote mögen  sinnvoll sein, aber nicht gesetzeskonform.



Das ist halt deutsche Aktionsismuspolitik: Nie über das eigentliche Problem reden, immer nur ein paar Symptome aggressiv angehen und dabei genug Hintertürchen für die Lieblingslobbys offenhalten. (Mit der extra-Absurdität, dass die Autobauer derzeit wegen Marktstillstand gar keine Sondermöglichkeiten brauchen und die Banken gut ins Home Office können). Statt wochenlang über die Bedeutung von Baumärkten zu diskutieren, hätte man pauschal Schutzanweisungen über mindestens 2 m Abstand zwischen nicht gesondert geschütztem Personal und weitere Personen (egal ob Kunden oder weitere Mitarbeitet), maximal 1 Person pro 10 m² Freifläche sowie garantierte Desinfektion sämtlicher berührbarer Oberflächen nach jeder Berührung einfordern können.
Dann wären Friseure, sätmliche Clubs und die meisten Restaurants von ganz alleine zugegangen, komplett ohne Sonderregeln. Aber das wäre halt genauso sinnvoll, wie z.B. CO2 zu besteuern, wenn man weniger CO2-Emissionen will, anstatt Grenzwerte für abstrakte Situationen auszuwürfeln, die dann möglichst komplex in keine Wirkung umgerechnet werden.



> Anwälte festzunehmen, weil sie das Recht anderer vertrten ist harter  Tobak.



Liebe Märchenoma: Bitte nehme zur Kenntniss, dass die Realität derzeit spannend genug ist und nicht weiter ausgeschmückt werden muss.

Festgenommen wurde niemand. Es hat auch kein Anwalt irgend jemand vertreten. Und erst recht wurde letzterem nicht ersteres abgeleitet. Stattdessen wurden Ermittlungen gegen eine Verbreiterin von Fehlinformationen (aus Sicht der Staatsanwaltschaft) aufgenommen sowie die online-Verbreitung dieser "Fehlinformationen" gestoppt. Die Frau ist auf freiem Fuß, die von ihr angestrebte juristische Bearbeitung der Situation läuft wie vom Gesetzgeber vorgesehen und sie kann jederzeit für dritte als Anwalt tätig werden. Nur ihre eigenen Märchen unkontrolliert weiterverbreiten, das darf sie nicht.
Sehe ich (siehe weit, weit oben) auch kritisch und in diesem Fall, der ohne den resultierenden Medienrummel kaum jemanden erreicht hätte, auch als überflüssig an. Aber das sind eben die befürchteten Kollateralschäden, die entstehen, wegen Verbreitung wirklich gefährlicher Fake-News Zensurmaßnahmen nötig werden. Und auch wenn hier abgestritten wurde, dass so etwas "Zensur" heißen darf, haben wir mit dem ungefilterten, unkritischen Konsum und Weitergabe von RT&Co hier schon genug Beispiele für den realen Bedarf an solchen Maßnahmen gehabt.




tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich mach Frühjahrsputz, aber halt intensiver als normal. Die Freizeit hat man ja jetzt
> 
> Aber OKF auch, ja.



Wenn du zuviel Freizeit hast und keinerlei Lust an drölftausend Unterhaltungs- und Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen, keinerlei Optimierungspotential an/im Haushalt oder KFZ bzw. in einem von beiden enthaltenen Personen siehst, also weder Belletristik noch Sachbücher lesen, noch Unterhaltungs-, Informations- oder einfach direkt Pronofilme schauen willst, trotz deines PCGH-Accounts weder einen Pile of Shame, Lust an neugekauften Spielen oder einen Tuning-würdigen Rechner hast, keinen Bedarf an Sport/Körperoptimierung verspürst und weder Heimwerkprojekte noch Arbeiten am intensiv genutzten Auto* anstehen, dann kannst du dich immer noch für den Rest der Welt nützlich machen. Schnapp dir eine Tüte und ein Fahrrad, fahre in einen weiter entfernten Wald und sammle Müll ein**. Wenn du damit fertig bist, schlage ich gern die nächste Maßnahme vor 

Anm.: Ohne Privatgrundstück verstößt KFZ-Bastelei ggf. gegen die Ausgangssperre.
Anm2.: Einwohner sächsischer Städte müssen einen nahgelegenen Wald nehmen und deswegen das Fahrrad gegen einen ABC-Schutzanzug ersetzen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Das gleiche Ziel lässt sich womöglich auch durch eine Petition verfolgen - und durch eine solche womöglich sogar besser als durch eine Demo, die mangels öffentlicher Wahrnehmung gar nicht die gleiche Wirkung entfaltet.



Gerade dieser Tage erhalten Demos überproportionale Aufmerksamkeit, weil eben schon 40 Leute, die sich in Berlin gegen Flüchtigkeitspolitik stellen, ein herausstechendes Ereignis sind. Und Reporter dürfen ja noch überall hin, da kann man sich praktisch die Kameras für die eigene Ansprache per Mail bestellen .




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß braucht man dafür erstmal eines der wenigen Geräte, die das überhaupt können.
> Und warum legt man sich ein Gerät mit 5G zu, wenn das angeblich so schlimm ist?
> 
> Und 5G Masten sind auch noch an sehr wenigen Orten zu finden.



In England wurden auch 4G-Masten angezündert, so genau scheinen es die Leute nicht zu nehmen. Hauptsache Flammendesinfektion. Wer zu solchen Schritten greift, war aber vermutlich vorher schon radikaler 5G-Gegner und hat entsprechend seine mehr oder minder guten Informationsquellen. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre der 5G-Rollout eine Geheimaktion. Im Gegenteil, damit wird ja sogar Werbung gemacht.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht die Menschen die durch corona langzeitschäden  kriegen..die dann dadurch berufsunfähig  und andere Pflegefälle werden .



Können sich die ganze "ich MUSS jetzt raus, ich halte es allein/mit weniger als 200 Leuten nicht mehr aus"-Fraktion ja mal freiwillig bis an ihr (naheliegendes?) Lebensende als Pflegekraft zwangsverpflichten. Wem zwischenmenschlicher Kontakt derart viel bedeutet, dem muss es doch eine Freude sein, wenn er künftig täglich eine Stunde vor oder nach Feierabend intensiven Kontakt mit (durch seine Schuld) Hilfsbedürftigen verbringt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht erst einmal abwarten, worum es geht? Es wird sofort gesagt "Verschwörungstheoretiker", das ist so ein Allgemeinplatz wie Terrorist. Vielleicht waren es auch Datenschützer, die verhindern wollen, dass chinesische Staatsfirmen großflächig Europa abhören. Gibt es ein Bekennerschreiben?



Ein normaler Datenschützer würde den Rechtsweg wählen. Selbstjustiz ergibt erst dann einen Sinn, wenn man die regulären Instanzen als Teil eines koordinierten Feindes wahrnimmt. Die derartigen Aktionen zugrundeliegende Theorie "Bundesregierung, alle Richter und Huawai stecken unter einer Decke, um der deutschen Bevölkerung zu schaden" enthaltet wohl eindeutig eine Verschwörung, oder? Das gleiche gilt für "Bundesregierung, Gesundheitsbehörden, ein Großteil aller Wissenschaftler und sämtliche Mobilfunkkonzerne setzen und zwecks Steigerung ihrer alle Profit Lebensgefahr aus".

Als nicht VT-Alternative sehe ich nur noch Versicherungsbetrug durch die Masteneigentümer und radikale Landschaftsbildschützer, aber die sollten sich beide nicht auf 5G fokussieren und für Zufallstreffer ist die bisherige Quote ein Bisschen hoch.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch bitte, wie Du es rechtfertigst, das tausende Angehörigen, die selber nicht erkrankt
> sind, ihre sterbenden Angehörigen in Pflegeheimen oder Krnakenhäusern nicht besuchen dürfen, in
> denen auch kein einziger Infektionsfall vorliegt. An welcher Stelle greift dann das Infektionsschutzgesetz?
> An keiner.



Gibt es in Deutschland bislang überhaupt Zwangseinweisungen? Ich habe zumindest von keiner mitbekommen. Wer der Meinung ist, die Gesundheit der eigenen Familie besser als das staatliche Gesundheitssystem managen zu können, der hat afaik weiterhin die Möglichkeit, sich seinen strebenden Corona-Fall zu Hause selbst zu betreuen. Aber wer die Dienstleistungen einer Klinik in Anspruch nehmen will, der hat sich an deren Hausregeln zu halten und bei der derzeitigen Arbeitsbelastung ist es dem medizinischen Personal einfach nicht zuzumuten, sich auch noch um den Schutz und die Betreuung emotional hochbelasteter Angehöriger zu kümmern.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum darf ich mit dem Krankenpfleger in der Tram zusammensitzen und
> reden, aber nicht in ein ansonsten geschlossenes Hospitz-Einzelzimmer gehen,
> am besten über einen separaten Eingang und gerne auch im Schutzanzug.



Dem vernehmen nach hast du doch genug Lebensjahre in Deutschland hinter dir, um die Basics zu kennen: Es zählt auf dem Papier nie, was jemand kann, sondern immer nur, welche Ausbildung er hat. (In der Praxis zählt natürlich beides nichts, sondern nur was für Freunde er hat)
Das heißt die für den fachgerechten Einsatz von Schutzkleidung ausgebildete Fachkraft ist per Definition nicht infizierbar und darf im freien Wechsel sowohl mit Erkrankten als auch mit der Restbevölkerung in Kontakt treten. Du, ohne mehrjährige Ausbildung im Kittel-und-Mundschutz-und-Handschuhe-tragen würdest dagegen schon bei betretend des Raumes so schwer erkranken, dass du noch vor erreichen des Bettes tot umkippst.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, wenn man alle ansteckenden Personen (gesetzlich Ausscheider genannt) isoliert, egal ob mit oder ohne Symptome und dazu alle ihre Kontakte. dann braucht man den Rest der gesunden Bevölkerung nicht einschränken... Was ist wohl einfacher, einige tausend Leute zu isolieren und medizinisch zu überwachen oder das ganze Land zu isolieren, sich die Wirtschaft kaputt zu machen etc?



Blöde Frage, oder? Ungefähr auf dem Niveau:
"Was ist wohl einfacher, 5-6 richtige Ziffern anzukreuzen und einen Lottoschein abzugeben oder das ganze Leben lang zu schuften, sich die phyische oder psychische Gesundheit kaputt zu machen etc?"



> Wenn du nach Südkorea rüberschaust, wirst du sehen wie sie reagieren.
> Erstmal ohne Panik.
> Zweitens ohne Lockdown.
> Dort wird getestet und alle Kontakte werden verfolgt. Das ist ein massiver Eingriff, aber im Vergleich zu dem was uns hier aufgebrummt wurde - nichts.



Also ich würde eine permanente Überwachung meinerselbst als weitaus schwerwiegenderen Eingriff erachten als die derzeit etwas stressigere Supermarkteinkäufe.



> Da ich selbst vorher in der Veranstaltungsbranche tätig war und immer noch dort aktiv bin (letztes Event war die Dreamhack wo ich am arbeiten war, alle 3 Messetage), diese Branche wird gerade ermordet und alles was dran hängt auch.



Tjo. Bist du nicht derjenigen, der sonst in JEDEM Thread, in dem es umd die schlechten Lebensbedingungen vieler geht, der Erste, der sagt, man müsse sich doch einfach nur einen neuen, geilen Job schnappen, wenn einem der aktuelle nicht gefällt? So wie ich das lese, solltest gerade du eigentlich schon seit Wochen in der Atemschutzproduktion aktiv sein oder Remote-Services anbieten. Veranstaltungen sind halt tot, wer der Branche nachtrauert ist selber Schuld und Leute, die selber Schuld haben, bekommen laut Cryon1c keine Hilfen und kein Mitleid.


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuJXqKHbnp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPyz7-VNc_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .... Liebe Märchenoma: Bitte nehme zur Kenntniss, dass die Realität derzeit spannend genug ist und nicht weiter ausgeschmückt werden muss.....


Danke für den Hinweis, ich hatte mich verlesen und zu schnell geschrieben. Ist korrigiert.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. Bist du nicht derjenigen, der sonst in JEDEM Thread, in dem es umd die schlechten Lebensbedingungen vieler geht, der Erste, der sagt, man müsse sich doch einfach nur einen neuen, geilen Job schnappen, wenn einem der aktuelle nicht gefällt? So wie ich das lese, solltest gerade du eigentlich schon seit Wochen in der Atemschutzproduktion aktiv sein oder Remote-Services anbieten. Veranstaltungen sind halt tot, wer der Branche nachtrauert ist selber Schuld und Leute, die selber Schuld haben, bekommen laut Cryon1c keine Hilfen und kein Mitleid.



Ich bin derjenige der anderen auch dabei hilft, gerade jetzt ihre Veranstaltungen via Liveübertragung zu organisieren. 

Hier geht es nicht darum das die Leute versagt haben oder die Branche an sich schwere Zeiten durchmacht, sondern das es von der Politik verboten wurde. Die Leute sind also komplett unverschuldet und ohne Vorwarnung von der Politik praktisch arbeitslos geworden, dafür aber mit laufenden Kosten weiterhin. 

Und nein sie bekommen keine wirklichen Hilfen. Denkste ein DJ bekommt sein Einkommen zumindest auf dem ungefähren Level aus dem Vorjahr bezahlt?
Oder ein Künstler bekommt seine entgangenen Gewinne aus einer internationalen Tour?
Die Leute haben sich schon was geiles aufgebaut und werden aktuell von Idioten am Steuer dazu verdonnert in ihrem Keller zu sitzen und nur rauszukommen wenn sie mal zu essen brauchen oder Klopapier. 
Das ist der kleine Unterschied zwischen denen die sich selbst in die Kacke reiten oder von oben in die Kacke gestampft werden obwohl sie erfolgreich waren!

Und ja, wenn du eine Band hast oder ein Konzerthaus oder Club oder wasauchimmer, bring die zu mir und ich bringe denen bei wie man eine Liveübertragung startet und alles einrichtet inklusive korrekter Spendenaufrufe, Merch-Verkauf und anderen Sachen die fehlende Profite aus den Auftritten ausgleichen können, wenigstens teilweise. 
Ich nehme dafür auch kein Geld weil mich eine Firma bezahlt die in genau diesem Feld tätig ist - Livestreaming. Bin also biased.

Und es gibt keine permanente Überwachung in Südkorea. 

Hallo, wir haben keine stressigeren Supermarkteinkäufe, wir haben nichts mehr vor Ort außer ne Eisdiele - super nützlich wenn einem mal n Kabel durchbricht. Auch die Baumärkte sind zu. 
Mein teurer Auslandsumzug - den haben die Vollhonks in der Politik auch versaut, mal sehen was da für ein finanzieller Schaden entsteht. Den werde ich wohl nicht einklagen können, die werden sich eh zu 99,9% auf "höhere Gewalt" berufen.
Und das Festival wo ich Freunde und teils auch Familie aus der ganzen Welt treffen soll (das WGT) fällt auch aus (noch nicht offiziell, aber die Idioten lassen das doch niemals zu in 1,5 Monaten).

Und noch mal: es ist sehr einfach die ansteckenden Personen zu finden und zu überprüfen und ihre Kontakte auch, aber wir testen weit weniger als Südkorea obwohl wir mehr Bevölkerung haben (nicht viel mehr, aber doch 1,5x ungefähr). Wir hatten eine sehr lange Warnung, im Dezember ging es in China los, die hatten keinen Plan. Dann ging es in Südkorea los, die hatten auch keinen Plan - aber haben sofort reagiert. Und hier? Naja Mutti hat sich da am Popo gekratzt und zwar so lange bis wir Phase1 komplett übersprungen haben wo normalerweise alle ansteckenden Personen isoliert werden müssen und contact tracing betrieben wird.


----------



## Slezer (12. April 2020)

Das wird meine neue Signatur

Liebe Märchenoma: Bitte nehme zur Kenntniss, dass die Realität derzeit spannend genug ist und nicht weiter ausgeschmückt werden muss.

Hahha geil


----------



## Ray2015 (12. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht erst einmal abwarten, worum es geht? Es wird sofort gesagt "Verschwörungstheoretiker"



Diese Doppelmoral. Merkste selber oder? Verschwörungsthetiker sind nur Verschwörungsthetiker wenn DU sie als Verschwörungsthetiker siehst.

"Illegale Migration" = Verschwörungsthetiker
Alle Reichsbürger = Verschwörungsthetiker
Prepper = Verschwörungsthetiker
Trump = Verschwörungsthetiker
Impfgegner = Verschwörungsthetiker 

Leute die 5G-Masten anzünden = Es wird sofort gesagt "Verschwörungstheoretiker"


----------



## muadib (12. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Covid-19 auf die Lunge und nicht den Mundraum geht, dürfte die Virenkonzentration in bei schwerem Keuchen möglicherweise gelösten Sekreten aus der Lunge aber deutlich höher als in Speicheltröpfchen beim Reden sein. Außerdem habe letztere wegen dem schwachen Luftstrom eine geringere Reichweite und Verteilung.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist Covid19 so ansteckend weil es sich eben nicht nur auf die Lunge beschränkt ist sondern auch in den oberen Atemwegen zu finden ist. Daher wird ja auch beim Infektionstest ein Abstrich im Mundraum gemacht. 

Wenn man Infektionsketten verfolgt hat, waren die Ursachen meist, dass viele Menschen sich zusammen in einem Raum befunden haben. Deshalb sind Infektionen im vorbeigehen zwar nicht unmöglich, aber insgesamt gesehen, zu vernachlässigen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten Wochen gar keine Zeit, um von  den Beschränkungen großartig eingeschränkt zu werden. Die Sorgen der  Coronaurlauber will ich mal haben.^^



Dann bist du ein Bürger wie ihn sich eine Regierung wünscht. So sehr beschäftigt, dass du keine Zeit hast dir um Banalitäten wie Grundrechte Sorgen zu machen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Man schaut nach Italien oder nach New York, wo man  sieht, wie groß die Not durch unzulängliche bzw. zu späte Maßnahmen  wird und bejaht deine Frage.



Bei der Ausbreitung der Krankheit kann man nicht einfach eine Lösung von einem Land auf das Andere übertragen.

Nehme z.B. Land 1: Die Bewohner begrüßen sich durch eine Verbeugung, stehen beim Reden weit voneinander entfernt, sind den Anweisungen der Regierung folgsam und leben meist einzeln oder in kleinen Familien.
Land 2: Die Bewohner begrüßen sich mit Kuss und Umarmung, stehen beim Reden dicht beieinander, folgen den Anweisungen ihrer korrupten Regierung meist nicht und leben häufig in Großfamilien unter einem Dach.

Wenn in beiden Fällen die gleichen Maßnahmen zur gleichen Zeit angeordnet werden, kann man sich denken, dass in beiden Ländern die Verbreitung der Krankheit sehr unterschiedlich sein wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> .... Und hier? Naja Mutti hat sich da am Popo gekratzt und zwar so lange bis wir Phase1 komplett übersprungen haben wo normalerweise alle ansteckenden Personen isoliert werden müssen und contact tracing betrieben wird.


Das sehe ich anders. Mutti ist auf dem schrittweisen Rückzug und hat Spahn machen lassen. Spahn hatte aber nur seine Kanzlerkandidatur auf der Agenda und den Satz_ "Wir sind gut vorbereitet, keine Panik"._

Als Mutti es zu blöd wurde, hat sie übernommen und Spahn öffentlich und massiv abgewatscht, mit der Aussage, dass man sich nicht hinter föderalen Strukturen verstecken darf. Recht hat sie, aber dann in Einzelfällen zu hart und so weitreichend agiert, in anderen nicht streng und konsequent genug.

In Summe bin ich ja ganz glücklich, im Einzelfall ist es, wie in den von Dir beschriebenen Fällen, eine echte Katastrophe.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht darum, MASSHALTIGE Lösungen zu finden und die Diskussion wird
> mit Staatsgewalt, in diesem Fall dem Abschalten der Internetseite, unterbunden.



Also bei mir ist die Seite hier noch da. Was sollen diese Verschwörungstheorien schon wieder.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Paragraph 32 StGB derart falsch, wenn es um Infrastruktur geht.



Es geht um das Leben der Polizisten. Wenn jemand bei der Bewachung von Objekten angegriffen wird, egal ob Polizei oder Security, greift §32 StGB.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Vollidioten in der Politik hier (aber nicht nur hier) haben mir meinen internationalen Umzug versaut (versuch mal umzuziehen ohne Flüge und mit geschlossenen Grenzen!), sie haben mich ordentlich Geld und Nerven gekostet und nun bin ich auch noch zuhause eingesperrt wo ich eh schon seit Ewigkeiten Home Office mache und daher immer meinen Ausgleich in geselligen Runden draußen gebraucht habe (allein sein kann ich auch im Keller hier, das macht es aber nicht gerade besser).



Ja und? Pech gehabt.
Die Urlauber, die jetzt irgendwo festsitzen haben ihren Urlaub auch anders geplant.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im extremsten Fall hätte sie, um Antworten zu bekommen, eine normale Klage eingereicht mit dem Ziel, dass diese zu einer Normenkontrollklage aufgebläht wird (oder kann man die als Einzelperson selbst veranlassen? Ich glaube nicht)



Hängt vom Rechtsgebiet ab. Aber meistens scheitert so etwas schon an Formalen Gründen, wird also gar nicht geprüft, sondern direkt abgewiesen. Siehe zweiter Fall. 
Corona: Bayerischer VGH prüft Ausgangsbeschränkungen | LTO.de
Zugang zum Anwalt: OVG Berlin prüft Corona-Regel nicht | LTO.de

Allerdings hatte der Anwalt im zweiten Fall noch eine normale Klage laufen. 
Zugang zum Anwalt: OVG bestätigt Berliner Corona-Regel | LTO.de


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Mutti ist auf dem schrittweisen Rückzug und hat Spahn machen lassen. Spahn hatte aber nur seine Kanzlerkandidatur auf der Agenda und den Satz_ "Wir sind gut vorbereitet, keine Panik"._
> 
> Als Mutti es zu blöd wurde, hat sie übernommen und Spahn öffentlich und massiv abgewatscht, mit der Aussage, dass man sich nicht hinter föderalen Strukturen verstecken darf. Recht hat sie, aber dann in Einzelfällen zu hart und so weitreichend agiert, in anderen nicht streng und konsequent genug.
> 
> In Summe bin ich ja ganz glücklich, im Einzelfall ist es, wie in den von Dir beschriebenen Fällen, eine echte Katastrophe.



Na sag das nicht. Das Spahn praktisch einen Freibrief bekommen hat um alles nötige zu machen und nicht erst auf drölftausend Abstimmungen, Sitzungen usw. warten zu müssen - das war genug um sofort ein massives Testprogramm hochzufahren was etwa 200.000-400.000 Tests pro Woche hätte ausspucken müssen, von den ersten Tagen an. Alles was aus dem Ausland heimkehrt - testen +  contact tracing. Quarantäne natürlich bei bestätigten Fällen.

Ich gebe dir jetzt ein Beispiel von dem Ort wohin ich eigentlich umziehen wollte - Madeira.  Das ist eine autonome Region die zu Portugal gehört, sie kann vieles selbst machen, mehr als unsere Länder hier - aber nicht alles.

Was haben die getan - Quarantäne für alle die landen, alle Schiffe abgewiesen (bzw. nur tanken und Vorräte holen und nicht an Land gehen), sie haben die Insel abgeriegelt so gut es ging. Den Flugverkehr konnten die nicht aufhalten weil der von Portugal ausgehen musste, autonome Region hat keine Befugnisse. Aber sie haben alles andere getan. Aktuell hat die Insel so um die 40 Fälle auf ~240.000 Einwohner. Tote sind nicht bekannt. Für eine Insel 600km weit entfernt von der Küste mitten im Atlantik ist die Reaktion verständlich. Sie haben kein gutes Gesundheitssystem dort, nur wenige Betten, kaum Personal und sie sind am Arsch der Welt wo nicht mal viele Hubschrauber hinkommen wegen der Reichweite (es sind glaub ich 900km bis Portugal von dort aus). Da dürfen sie Angst haben und übertreiben und sie haben keine Kapazitäten um massiv zu testen, es ist eine logistische Katastrophe dort was großes zu organisieren.  Aber doch nicht wir hier, wir brauchen so was nicht, hier ist das komplett übertrieben und nutzlos. 

Sowohl unsere Mutti als auch Herr Spahn hätten sofort und vernünftig, ohne Panik reagieren können.
Dafür muss man aber auch mal von anderen lernen. Südkorea hat ständig mit Viren zu tun, sie hatten auch einige Ausbrüche und sind deswegen richtig gut vorbereitet und trainiert, die Politiker dort haben einen klaren Plan den sie sofort abrufen können - was zu tun ist. Wir haben den übrigens auch, und auch Trump in den USA hatte einen Plan für eine Pandemie, so was wurde bei praktisch jeder großen Regierung angefertigt. Aber sich daran erinnern und dann danach halten ist ne andere Sache.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja und? Pech gehabt.
> Die Urlauber, die jetzt irgendwo festsitzen haben ihren Urlaub auch anders geplant.




Die Urlauber werden rausgeholt. Mit Hilfe von Botschaften, Fluggesellschaften und vielen anderen Leuten die irgendwie mit denen zu tun haben.
Für Leute die nicht abgereist sind ist das allerdings noch viel schlimmer, sie haben teils ähnliche finanzielle Verluste und die bekommen keinerlei Hilfe. Weil man ja einfach alles abgesagt hat, anstatt Business-Flüge usw. noch ne Weile laufen zu lassen. Vorschlaghammer-Methode ala General im Krieg, innerhalb von Sekunden was entscheiden und dann beten das es nicht falsch war - das brauchen wir in der Demokratie ohne Krieg doch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein sie bekommen keine wirklichen Hilfen. Denkste ein DJ bekommt sein Einkommen zumindest auf dem ungefähren Level aus dem Vorjahr bezahlt?
> Oder ein Künstler bekommt seine entgangenen Gewinne aus einer internationalen Tour?



Da gibt es doch Lösungen. Z.B. als Stream
Inside Saltatio | Unser erstes Mal Twitch | Saltatio Mortis | YouTube

Saltatio Mortis hatte statt ihres 20 Jahre Jubileumsauftritt einen 6 stündigen Livestream, bei dem auch einiges an Spenden zusammen kam. 
20 Jahre Saltatio Mortis | Ein geiler Stream | YouTube



cryon1c schrieb:


> Südkorea hat ständig mit Viren zu tun, sie hatten auch einige Ausbrüche und sind deswegen richtig gut vorbereitet und trainiert, die Politiker dort haben einen klaren Plan den sie sofort abrufen können - was zu tun ist.



Warum wird Südkorea eigentlich immer als Beispiel für gutes Vorgehen angeführt? Die Zahlen sprechen da eine andere Sprache. Die haben mittlerweile auch über 10.000 Infektionen.


Dazu ist Deutschland keine Insel. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was abgeht, wo Polen seine Grenzen zu gemacht hat:
Stau-Chaos an Grenze zu Polen: Soldaten der Bundeswehr im Einsatz | MDR.DE




cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil man ja einfach alles abgesagt hat, anstatt Business-Flüge usw. noch ne Weile laufen zu lassen.



Was hätte man sonst machen sollen?
Was passiert, wenn man alles laufen lässt, kann man in Österreich sehen. Und durch die haben wir die Infektionen hier erst. Infektionsbeschleuniger Ischgl - ZDFmediathek

Dazu ist doch genau der Vorteil, wenn man es nicht selbst storniert. Wenn man selbst storniert, bleibt man auf den Stornokosten sitzen.
Gibt es eine Reisewarnung und storniert man deswegen, oder der Anbieter storniert, bekommt man selbstverständlich das Geld für die Reise zurück.
Weltweite Corona-Reisewarnung: Pauschalreisen kostenlos stornierbar | Verbraucherzentrale.de



			
				https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/aktuelle-meldungen/reise-mobilitaet/unterwegs-sein/weltweite-coronareisewarnung-pauschalreisen-kostenlos-stornierbar-43991 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist rechtlich noch nicht genau geklärt, wann ein unvermeidbarer, außergewöhnlicher Umstand (früher: "höhere Gewalt") vorliegen muss, der eine kostenfreie Stornierung ermöglicht. Es dürfte aber wohl darauf ankommen, ob zum Zeitpunkt der Reise die unabwendbaren, außergewöhnlichen Umstände vorliegen und mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon zum Zeitpunkt der Stornierung ausgegangen werden konnte.
> 
> Schon jetzt liegen die Voraussetzungen für eine kostenfreie Stornierung aller Pauschalreisen bis Ende April (einschließlich der Osterferien) vor. Außenminister Heiko Maas hat bewusst klar gestellt, dass die weltweite Reisewarnung "bis vorerst Ende April" Sicherheit gibt.
> 
> ...




Dazu kann man aktuell wohl davon ausgehen, das aufgrund der Situation weltweit die weltweite Reisewarnung verlängert wird, selbst wenn es in Deutschland wieder besser ist.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na sag das nicht. Das Spahn praktisch einen Freibrief bekommen hat um alles nötige zu machen und nicht erst auf drölftausend Abstimmungen, Sitzungen usw. warten zu müssen - das war genug um sofort ein massives Testprogramm hochzufahren was etwa 200.000-400.000 Tests pro Woche hätte ausspucken müssen, von den ersten Tagen an. Alles was aus dem Ausland heimkehrt - testen +  contact tracing. Quarantäne natürlich bei bestätigten Fällen.
> 
> Ich gebe dir jetzt ein Beispiel von dem Ort wohin ich eigentlich umziehen wollte - Madeira.  Das ist eine autonome Region die zu Portugal gehört, sie kann vieles selbst machen, mehr als unsere Länder hier - aber nicht alles.
> 
> ...



Dein genöhle, weil du persönliche Nachteile wegen Corona hast geht mir gegen den Strich, genauso deine falschen Angaben zur Bundesregierung!
Seit der zweiten Märzwoche  konnte Deutschland weit über 200000 Tests nach Drosten durchführen, nur in der ersten Märzwoche war man noch etwas hintendran, wir Testen hier seit 3-4 Wochen mehr als jedes andere Land auf der Welt, auch mehr als Südkorea.
Aber auch der Test unterliegt Produktionsketten, die nicht mehr hinterherkommen, an Reagänzien und anderem Material, von den Maschinen und Laboren her könnten wir 1 Millionen pro Woche fahren, das Alles wurde seit Januar vorbereitet, du Besserwisser!
Wie es Staaten geht, die erstmal alles laufen lassen haben kannst du schön in GB bewundern, die haben Tote das es kracht und das Gesundheitssystem ist schon bei der Hälfte der Fälle völlig überfordert. Und der deutsche Pandemieplan wurde genau umgesetzt, man hat zu diesen Maßnahmen gegriffen, um unser Gesundheitssystem nicht zu überlasten und so wie es aussieht, schaffen wir das als einzig großes Land in der westlichen Welt.
Ich kann es nur begrüßen das Jemand wie du hier wegzieht, da er anscheinend null Gespür dafür hat, wie gut sich hier die Politik im Vergleich zu anderen westlichen Ländern schlägt.
Reisende soll man ja nicht aufhalten, ich wünsche dir alles Gute, sobald die Grenzen wieder auf sind!


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Zumal er nicht der Einzige ist, der jetzt umplanen muss.

- nur ein Teil der Vorlesungen online
- Hochschule komplett zu
- Bachelorzeugnis immer noch nicht fertig /  abholbar
- wollte mich eigentlich dieses Semester um ein Auslandssemester für nächstes Jahr kümmern, das steht jetzt auch auf der Kippe. 
- Fahrt nach Hause über Ostern habe ich auch Ausfallen lassen, um da nicht versehentlich jemanden anzustecken (Risikogruppe) 

Dafür hab ich ne Stellenzusage, im öffentlichen Dienst für eine feste Vollzeitstelle und werde die wohl annehmen, denn aktuell ist doch so was wie ein Lottogewinn.


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2020)

In Russland wird es jetzt wohl auch ernst, nachdem man das Ganze anfangs offenbar heruntergespielt hat: https://twitter.com/ZDFheute/status/1249391391207276555


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch Lösungen. Z.B. als Stream
> Inside Saltatio | Unser erstes Mal Twitch | Saltatio Mortis | YouTube
> 
> Saltatio Mortis hatte statt ihres 20 Jahre Jubileumsauftritt einen 6 stündigen Livestream, bei dem auch einiges an Spenden zusammen kam.
> 20 Jahre Saltatio Mortis | Ein geiler Stream | YouTube



Falls du nicht weißt, ich arbeite im Livestreaming-Bereich. Ja, das kann einiges abfedern. Für die jeweilige Band. Oder den DJ. Was ist mit dem Besitzer der Konzerthalle der nur wenige Angestellte hat aber irre Kosten durch das Gebäude?
Der kriegt im Livestream niemals was rein, er hat selbst nur eine minimale Reichweite und die 9000€ bzw. 15000€ die hier bereitgestellt werden sind nichts (das ist bei "bis 5/bis 10 Mitarbeitern hier der Fall). Unterhalte davon mal einen 2000m² Club, da hättest du schon Donnerstags die Insolvenz angemeldet.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum wird Südkorea eigentlich immer als Beispiel für gutes Vorgehen angeführt? Die Zahlen sprechen da eine andere Sprache. Die haben mittlerweile auch über 10.000 Infektionen.



Es geht nicht darum Infektionen zu vermeiden. Es wird sich immer jemand anstecken, auch im vollen Lockdown. Spätestens im Krankenhaus, früher oder später nimmt das jemand mit. 
Es geht darum wie die Politik und Gesellschaft damit umgeht. Wie sie das ganze ruhig, durchgeplant ohne und Panik bewältigen. Und ohne Lockdown. Weil sie Erfahrung und genug Hirn im Schädel haben um mit solchen Problemen umzugehen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu ist Deutschland keine Insel. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was abgeht, wo Polen seine Grenzen zu gemacht hat:
> Stau-Chaos an Grenze zu Polen: Soldaten der Bundeswehr im Einsatz | MDR.DE



Nicht die Grenzen zumachen. Testen, testen, testen, noch mal testen. Bei Bedarf die Militärärzte aufstellen anstatt die Bundeswehr so einzusetzen. Wer negativ ist, darf durchfahren. Für Pendler eine komplette Ausnahme die unkompliziert via QR-Code usw. gemacht werden kann.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Was hätte man sonst machen sollen?
> Was passiert, wenn man alles laufen lässt, kann man in Österreich sehen. Und durch die haben wir die Infektionen hier erst.
> 
> Dazu ist doch genau der Vorteil, wenn man es nicht selbst storniert. Wenn man selbst storniert, bleibt man auf den Stornokosten sitzen.
> ...



Was sagt dir der Auslandsumzug? Flug und Hotel usw. kriege ich erstattet, den Rest nicht. Nicht die Wohnung dort die leer steht aber bezahlt werden will, nicht die Bude hier, nicht die Kosten die für den Umzug selbst entstanden sind bzw seine Vorbereitung und viele andere Sachen kriege ich auch nicht bezahlt und die Leute die mit dabei sein sollten auch nicht. Es sind massive Schäden die man eigentlich vom Papa Staat einklagen sollte und ich hoffe mehr und mehr Leute machen das auch. 

Und der Reiseanbieter (ansässig in Leipzig, ich sag nix mehr) mit dem ich den Flug und das Hotel gebucht hatte, hat versucht mir eine 150€-Sondergebühr für die Stornierung reinzudrücken, obwohl bereits Quarantäne bestand im Zielland. Hab dem auch gesagt das der sich die Forderung bitte dahin schieben soll wo die Sonne nicht scheint, das ohne Gleitmittel aber mit Anlauf!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

> Nicht die Grenzen zumachen. Testen, testen, testen, noch mal testen. Bei Bedarf die Militärärzte aufstellen anstatt die Bundeswehr so einzusetzen. Wer negativ ist, darf durchfahren. Für Pendler eine komplette Ausnahme die unkompliziert via QR-Code usw. gemacht werden kann.



Du hast einfach null Ahnung von was du da sprichst! 0,0
Wir haben in Deutschland die weltweit höchsten Testkapazitäten, man kann diese Kapazitäten aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht unbegrenzt weiter steigern.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht die Grenzen zumachen. Testen, testen, testen, noch mal testen. Bei Bedarf die Militärärzte aufstellen anstatt die Bundeswehr so einzusetzen. Wer negativ ist, darf durchfahren. Für Pendler eine komplette Ausnahme die unkompliziert via QR-Code usw. gemacht werden kann.



Du hast doch überhaupt keine Ahnung.
So ein PCR-Test dauert ein paar Stunden, allein für die Polymerasekettenreaktion, die man für jegliche DNA-Analyse braucht. Bei RNA braucht man noch Reverse Transkriptase, um aus der RNA überhaupt erst mal DNA zu machen.

Polymerase-Kettenreaktion – Wikipedia
Reverse Transkriptase – Wikipedia



			
				https://www.quarks.de/gesundheit/medizin/corona-test-wie-funktioniert-der-test/#wielangedauerts schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie lange dauert ein Corona-Test?*
> 
> Der reine Labornachweis dauert zwischen vier und fünf Stunden. Der gesamte Prozess dauert länger: Von der Probenentnahme bis zu den vorliegenden Ergebnissen vergehen insgesamt zwischen 24 und 48 Stunden.
> Hieraus ergibt sich immer ein gewisser Verzug. Die aktuellsten Meldezahlen etwa des Robert-Koch-Instituts spiegeln daher immer einen zurückliegenden Moment wider.






			
				https://www.quarks.de/gesundheit/medizin/corona-test-wie-funktioniert-der-test/#warumnichtalletesten schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum werden nicht alle Menschen getestet?
> 
> *Je mehr Corona-Tests durchgeführt werden, desto weniger unterscheiden sich die laborbestätigten Infektionszahlen und die tatsächliche Zahl der Infizierten, der Dunkelziffer.
> Das Robert-Koch-Institut empfiehlt aber derzeit, die Tests strategisch durchzuführen. Aus diesem Grund werden Menschen ohne typische Symptome für Covid-19 nicht getestet. Hinzu kommt, dass die Kapazitäten für Tests an manchen Orten schneller ausgereizt sind.
> ...




Hier findet man den aktuellen Lagebericht. RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Aktueller Lage-/Situationsbericht des RKI zu COVID-19
Auch wenn dort ein altes Datum drüber steht, verweist der Link jeweils auf die aktuelle PDF-Datei.
z.B. https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-04-12-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

> Dafür hab ich ne Stellenzusage, im öffentlichen Dienst für eine feste Vollzeitstelle und werde die wohl annehmen, denn aktuell ist doch so was wie ein Lottogewinn.



Ich habe zwar noch meinen alten Job, allerdings 4,5 Stunden Home Office und 80%, allerdings hatte ich mich auch in den Öffentlichen Dienst wegbeworben und bin schon durch 3 Tests durch, fehlt nur noch das letzte persönliche Gespräch, sieht aber gut aus und ich hoffe das kann noch vor August durchgezogen werden, weil wenn ich die Stelle bekomme, fühle ich mich auch wie ein Lottogewinner und würde diese sofort annehmen.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast doch überhaupt keine Ahnung.
> So ein PCR-Test dauert ein paar Stunden, allein für die Polymerasekettenreaktion, die man für jegliche DNA-Analyse braucht. Bei RNA braucht man noch Reverse Transkriptase, um aus der RNA überhaupt erst mal DNA zu machen.
> 
> Polymerase-Kettenreaktion – Wikipedia
> Reverse Transkriptase – Wikipedia



Es gibt Schnelltests und die Leute können warten so lange wie für den Test nötig. 

Wie sonst soll man die Leute rausfiltern, gerade am Anfang, mit komplett offenen Grenzen in alle Richtungen, wo die Leute aus EU-Flügen ohne Visa und somit ohne zuverlässige Verfolgung reisen können? Ich war erst im Oktober auf der Insel, die Fluggesellschaft wusste zwar wer ich bin und hat meinen Ausweis auch gesehen, mehr aber nicht. Das Zielland hat mich nicht kontrolliert, grüner Ausgang. Niemand in Portugal wusste wer ich bin und woher ich komme, weil der Flieger da der einzige war der gelandet ist und das ein EU-Flug war, ergo ohne Visa. 
Natürlich muss man alle testen, vor Ort, dann erst weiterziehen lassen. Aber nicht die Grenzen dichtmachen. 

Noch mal, die oberste Priorität bei einer Epidemie/Pandemie ist es, die Ausscheider der Infektion (egal ob selbst erkrankt oder nicht) zu finden und zu isolieren. Und dann alle Kontakte. Dafür muss man kein Arzt sein. Und da haben wir gnadenlos versagt. Im Gegensatz zu Südkorea. Aber so was von versagt. Dafür aber das ganze Land zu bestrafen ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## gaussmath (12. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] wenn ich die Stelle bekomme, fühle ich mich auch wie ein Lottogewinner und würde diese sofort annehmen.



Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

Danke!


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Werden dann die Politiker,  wirtschaftsinstitute  und  weitere... die für lockerungen  waren.. dann Zwangsverpflichtet  oder sollen wieder andere dafür Kopf hinhalten  ?


In der Haut vom Herr Wieler möchte ich nicht stecken. Und auch nicht in der, der Politiker.

Eine größere Verantwortung gibt es fast gar nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt Schnelltests und die Leute können warten so lange wie für den Test nötig.
> 
> Wie sonst soll man die Leute rausfiltern, gerade am Anfang, mit komplett offenen Grenzen in alle Richtungen, wo die Leute aus EU-Flügen ohne Visa und somit ohne zuverlässige Verfolgung reisen können? Ich war erst im Oktober auf der Insel, die Fluggesellschaft wusste zwar wer ich bin und hat meinen Ausweis auch gesehen, mehr aber nicht. Das Zielland hat mich nicht kontrolliert, grüner Ausgang. Niemand in Portugal wusste wer ich bin und woher ich komme, weil der Flieger da der einzige war der gelandet ist und das ein EU-Flug war, ergo ohne Visa.
> Natürlich muss man alle testen, vor Ort, dann erst weiterziehen lassen. Aber nicht die Grenzen dichtmachen.
> ...



Schon wieder eine Falschinformation, es gibt bis jetzt keinen verfügbaren funktionierenden Schnelltest für die Masse, das ist Fake News.
Es gibt von Bosch einen Schnelltest, der noch nicht wirklich freigegeben ist, der für Krankenhäuser entwickelt wurde, auch der ist von den Gerätschaften und Preis, völlig unmöglich als Massentest einsetzbar, weil man die Gerätschaften gar nicht so schnell produzieren kann!


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt Schnelltests und die Leute können warten so lange wie für den Test nötig.



Die Schnelltests sind aber auch nicht so schnell wie man das vom Schwangerschaftstest kennt.

Hier sind die möglichen Tests beschrieben:
Ein tieferer Einblick in die Infektions-Tests gegen das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 | heise online

Mögliche Antikörpertests reagieren erst, wenn die Person schon viele Leute angesteckt hat. 


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ein-tieferer-Einblick-in-die-Infektions-Tests-gegen-Coronavirus-SARS-CoV-2-4691821.html?seite=3 schrieb:
			
		

> *Antikörper- und Antigentests*
> Andere sogenannte Schnelltests beruhen auf der Detektion von Antigenen (spezielle charakteristische Proteine des Virus) oder Antikörpern: vom Immunsystem gebildete spezifische Eiweiße (Immunglobuline), die sich am Virus beziehungsweise einem seiner Antigene anheften. Die Immunglobuline können eine Aufnahme der Viren in Zellen verhindern oder auch Killerzellen des Immunsystems ein Signal geben, befallene Zellen aufzufressen.
> 
> Die Tests der Berliner PharmACT AG beruhen auf dem Detektieren von Antikörpern. Diese sind so einfach wie etwa Schwangerschafts- oder Blutzuckertests und können auch vor Ort ausgeführt werden.
> Größtes Handicap: Sie schlagen erst später im Verlauf der Infektion an, wenn bereits genügend Antikörper gebildet sind. Das ist üblicherweise einige Tage nach dem Auftreten klinischer Symptome wie Husten oder Fieber der Fall, dann nimmt in der Regel die Antikörperkonzentration, also die Akutglobuline (Immunglobulin-M, kurz IgM), im Blut stetig zu. Nach etwa 7 bis 10 Tagen erreicht sie ihren Maximalwert, da ist der Test dann am empfindlichsten.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine Falschinformation, es gibt bis jetzt keinen verfügbaren funktionierenden Schnelltest für die Masse, das ist Fake News.
> Es gibt von Bosch einen Schnelltest, der noch nicht wirklich freigegeben ist, der für Krankenhäuser entwickelt wurde, auch der ist von den Gerätschaften und Preis, völlig unmöglich als Massentest einsetzbar, weil man die Gerätschaften gar nicht so schnell produzieren kann!



Preis ist gar keine Frage, die Milliarden die unsere Wirtschaft gerade verliert werden definitiv mehr sein.
USA hat die Firmen dazu verdonnert entsprechende Ausrüstung zu produzieren - weiß nicht ob das hier geht, aber sollte machbar sein. Wenn schon nicht per Gesetz dann mit guten finanziellen Anreizen.

Wer will der schafft es auch. 

Wie gesagt, es geht um die Balance zwischen einer funktionierenden Wirtschaft (die vll mit 80% weiterlaufen kann aber nicht mit 20% wie jetzt), psychischer Gesundheit der Leute (inklusive ihrer sozialen Kontakte!), physischer Gesundheit und vielen anderen Aspekten des Lebens. Man darf nicht einen Virus über alles und alle stellen, vor allem eines mit einer so geringen Mortalitätsrate wie dieses. Grippewelle juckt keinen, Arbeitgeber lassen kranke Mitarbeiter antanzen bis sie umfallen, aber hier wird übermäßige Panik geschoben und bestimmte Wirtschaftszweige werden einfach ermordet (ein anderes Wort fällt mir nicht mehr ein). 

Eine Lösung muss her und zwar jetzt. Und die logische Lösung die auch mit allen Gesetzen konform geht - nur die ansteckenden Personen isolieren.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Man darf nicht einen Virus über alles und alle stellen, vor allem eines mit einer so geringen Mortalitätsrate wie dieses.


Wir hoch ist denn die Sterberate?
Die Studie von Hendrik Streeck aus Heinsberg sagt 0,37%. WHO sagt für Deutschland 1,98%.
Irgendwo dazwischen also.
Normale Grippe hat, wenn ich nicht falsch liege 0,2%.



> Eine Lösung muss her und zwar jetzt. Und die logische Lösung die auch mit allen Gesetzen konform geht - nur die ansteckenden Personen isolieren.


Und wie soll das gehen?


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Eine Lösung muss her und zwar jetzt. Und die logische Lösung die auch mit allen Gesetzen konform geht - nur die ansteckenden Personen isolieren.



Bloß die kennt man nicht. 

Woher weißt du, dass du nicht selbst ansteckend bist?

Wer dann gegen die Quarantäne verstößt macht sich strafbar und kann auch zwangsisoliert werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> PMan darf nicht einen Virus über alles und alle stellen, vor allem eines mit einer so geringen Mortalitätsrate wie dieses


Diese Meinung vertreten viele. Die meisten ändern sie genau dann, wenn beispielsweise ihre (Groß)Mutter/Vater gerade an Covid stirbt.

Obs 0,5 oder 1% oder 3% Mortalitätsrate waren am Ende - oder 30% oder 0,003% - spielt dann keine Rolle mehr für dich wenn du oder einer deiner geliebten Menschen ein Teil dieses Prozentsatzes war, das verspreche ich dir.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2020)

Die Nachfrage nach Haustieren ist durch Corona in Australien um 300% gestiegen und in ein paar Monaten werden diese "Tierfreunde", sobald die Beschränkungen durch Corona weitestgehend vorbei sind,  viele von diesen jetzt angeschaften Tieren wahrscheinlich wieder aussetzen, oder im Tierheim abgeben:



> In Zeiten von Corona entdecken auf einmal viele ihre Liebe zu Tieren: In  Australien stiegen die Anfragen nach Haustieren um 300 Prozent...
> 
> Haustiere helfen gegen die Corona-Einsamkeit | WEB.DE


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

In Südafrika ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Dort werden die alle ins Tierheim geschafft.
Suedafrika verbietet Gassigehen und Joggen waehrend Ausgangssperre
Eine weitreichende dreiwöchige Ausgangssperre im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus hat in Südafrika zum Run auf Tierheime geführt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese Meinung vertreten viele. Die meisten ändern sie genau dann, wenn beispielsweise ihre (Groß)Mutter/Vater gerade an Covid stirbt.


Ja, aber die meisten Menschen würden aber auch 1000 Fremde sterben lassen um die eigenen Eltern zu retten.
Solange man nicht selbst betroffen ist sollte man es durchaus realistisch sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber die meisten Menschen würden aber auch 1000 Fremde sterben lassen um die eigenen Eltern zu retten.
> Solange man nicht selbst betroffen ist sollte man es durchaus realistisch sehen.



Bloß da die Infektion lange unbemerkt ist, kann man das selbst überhaupt nicht kalkulieren.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

Das war eine allgemeine Aussage


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

Ich hatte mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und durchgerechnet, wie man mit einfacher Rechnung, die Belastung des Gesundheitssystems verdeutlichen kann.
Wenn man von einer Durchseuchung der Gesamtbevölkerung mit 70% ausgeht:

Das wären dann 58 Millionen Menschen. Davon zeigen 5% kritische Verläufe welche intensiv-medizinisch behandelt werden müssen (1/5 müssen an Beatmungsgeräte).
Das sind 2,9 Millionen Menschen.
Das wären innerhalb eines Jahres pro Tag im Schnitt 7950 Intensiv-Patienten . 
Natürlich ist das variabel aber ich kann das aber mit Funktionen nicht darstellen.

Auf jeden Fall ist das eine enorme Belastung. Vor allem weil es ja auch noch viele andere Erkrankte gibt, die an andere Erkrankungen leiden und auch intensiv-medizinisch behandelt werden müssen.

Und wenn die Infizierungen exponentiell ansteigen, können das zeitweise sogar mehr Patienten sein, als ich im Schnitt pro Tag ausgerechnet habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber die meisten Menschen würden aber auch 1000 Fremde sterben lassen um die eigenen Eltern zu retten.


Absolut (ich empfehle The Box - Du bist das Experiment (2009) - IMDb an der Stelle).

Es gibt ja auch diejenigen die fordern dass wir ein mal alle volldurchseuchen sollen. Dann sterben halt ne Million und die Sache ist in 4 Wochen gegessen.
Was würden die Jammern wenn sie (auch gegen der Statistik als junge gesunde Frau ohne Vorerkrankung beispielsweise) auf einmal nen sehr schweren Verlauf hätten oder lebenslange schwere Lungenschäden davontragen würden. Es ist ja nicht so dass jeder der Covid überlebt wieder so fit wird wie vor der Erkrankung - es ist nichtmal bekannt obs nicht noch zig andere Spätfolgen gibt.

Da halte ich die Variante "vermeiden was geht bis Impfstoff oder wenigstens Medikamente da sind" für deutlich sinnvoller. Ja, unabhängig vom BIP.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch diejenigen die fordern  dass wir ein mal alle volldurchseuchen sollen. Dann sterben halt ne  Million und die Sache ist in 4 Wochen gegessen.


Die Herdenimmunität war der anfangs vorgeschlagene Weg. Nicht eindämmen, sondern alle infizieren lassen. Das war nicht irgendwer, das war nachdem bekannten Verlauf in Wuhan das Robert Koch-Institut sowie das Gesundheitsministerium. Nicht in vier Wochen, aber schnell. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist die Seite hier noch da.


Nicht "noch" da, sondern wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.beatebahner.de/lib.medien/Polizeiliches Ermittlungsverfahren.pdf


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach BadFrog, du beschwerst dich über fehlende Allgemeinbildung, aber kritisierst die Allgemeinbildung die an Schulen gelehrt wird
> 
> Ich hatte an der Realschule jedenfalls alles was du vermisst und alles was du kritisierst.
> Ob Physik jetzt gut war oder nicht hängt dann doch eher am Lehrer.


Wir hatten so wenig Physik, da hat man quasi nichts gelernt. Es gibt Strom, Wasser und Feuer, Stunde vorbei ab nach Hause! Hatte ja auch keiner Bock drauf, obwohl das meiner Meinung nach eins der wichtigstens Fächer überhaupt ist.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Genial. Lag auch üüüberhaupt nicht in deiner  eigenen Hand, dich für eine höhere Schulbildung zu qualifizieren und  stattdessen weiter auf der Hauptschule rumzugammeln! Wobei das wohl  ohnehin nichts gebracht hätte, wenn du nichtmal den Sinn einer  breitgefächertem Allgemeinbildung verstehst.


Ich war auf der Realschule, hab danach 1 Jahr BG gemacht mit Q-Vermerk,  danach Ausbildung als 2. bester Kfz-Mechatroniker in NRW. Mitlerweile  bin ich Meister und bilde selber aus. Meine Azubis lernen nicht so einen  sinnlosen Schrott, den niemand braucht, sondern den Beruf und andere  für das Leben sinnvolle Dinge.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Absolut (ich empfehle The Box - Du bist das Experiment (2009) - IMDb an der Stelle).
> 
> Es gibt ja auch diejenigen die fordern dass wir ein mal alle volldurchseuchen sollen. Dann sterben halt ne Million und die Sache ist in 4 Wochen gegessen.
> Was würden die Jammern wenn sie (auch gegen der Statistik als junge gesunde Frau ohne Vorerkrankung beispielsweise) auf einmal nen sehr schweren Verlauf hätten oder lebenslange schwere Lungenschäden davontragen würden. Es ist ja nicht so dass jeder der Covid überlebt wieder so fit wird wie vor der Erkrankung - es ist nichtmal bekannt obs nicht noch zig andere Spätfolgen gibt.
> ...


Hat ja früher prima geklappt, bei der Pest und so


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Absolut (ich empfehle The Box - Du bist das Experiment (2009) - IMDb an der Stelle).
> 
> Es gibt ja auch diejenigen die fordern dass wir ein mal alle volldurchseuchen sollen. Dann sterben halt ne Million und die Sache ist in 4 Wochen gegessen.
> Was würden die Jammern wenn sie (auch gegen der Statistik als junge gesunde Frau ohne Vorerkrankung beispielsweise) auf einmal nen sehr schweren Verlauf hätten oder lebenslange schwere Lungenschäden davontragen würden. Es ist ja nicht so dass jeder der Covid überlebt wieder so fit wird wie vor der Erkrankung - es ist nichtmal bekannt obs nicht noch zig andere Spätfolgen gibt.
> ...



Ich halte den Schutz des Lebens auch für das wichtigste, die Frage ist halt wie viel Shutdown verträgt die Gesundheit etc
Kann ja auch durchaus sein, dass manche nach dieser Krise derart am Boden liegen, dass vieles was Leben rettet nicht mehr bezahlt werden kann.

Ja Leben wiegt man nicht miteinander auf, jedenfalls nicht hier, aber das macht es halt greifbar.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> DKK007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also bei mir ist die Seite hier noch da.
> ...



Ich habe von PCGH geredet. Schließlich können wir hier ganz normal schreiben.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat ja früher prima geklappt, bei der Pest und so



Da gab es noch gar keine Medizin, geschweige denn wissenschaftliches Wissen über Krankheiten.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Diese Doppelmoral. Merkste selber oder? Verschwörungsthetiker sind nur Verschwörungsthetiker wenn DU sie als Verschwörungsthetiker siehst.



Kein ausschließliches, aber ein häufiges Merkmal von Verschwörungstheoretikern ist deren Unfähigkeit zur Differenzierung und ihre Tendenz, vage bis gewagte Behauptungen in den Raum zu werfen. Daher, machen wir doch mal den Faktencheck:



> "Illegale Migration" = Verschwörungsthetiker



Als Verschwörungstheoretiker wurden bisher lediglich Personen bezeichnet, welche diversen Varianten des "Umvolkungs"-Märchens anhängen und beispielsweise vermuten, dass die Regierung in unterirdischen Bunkeranlagen Migranten hortet, um damit - warum auch immer - die biodeutsche Bevölkerung auszutauschen.

Dass es auch illegale Zuwanderung gibt, bestreitet hingegen niemand. Unterschiede gibt es sicherlich darin, wie diese bewertet wird, aber es wurde noch niemand, der ausschließlich von dieser spricht, als Verschwörungstheoretiker bezeichnet.



> Alle Reichsbürger = Verschwörungsthetiker



Sagt wer? Reichsbürger sind erst einmal nur komplette Idioten in Sachen Staatsrecht und Historie. Zu Verschwörungstheoretikern werden sie, wenn sie beispielsweise faktenwidrig behaupten, Deutschland wäre noch besetzt und dem Staatsvolk würde - warum auch immer - Souveränität nur vorgegaukelt. Wahlweise von den Zionisten, den Illuminaten, den Kommunistennazis, den Reptiloiden aus der Hohlwelt oder Muttis bösem Zwilling.



> Prepper = Verschwörungsthetiker



Prepper haben eine gewisse Schnittmenge mit Reichsbürgern und anderen hier beschriebenen Gruppen, daher treffen auf einige die oben beschriebene Sachverhalte zu. Es gibt selbstverständlich auch Prepper, denen es ganz und gar unsinnsfrei um gute und sinnvolle (!) Vorbereitung für Krisen oder sogar nur um den Spaß an der Sache geht.



> Trump = Verschwörungsthetiker



Trump glaubt ja fest an den "Deep State", also eine - praktischerweise unbeweisbare - Schattenregierung, was insbesondere für das gewählte Oberhaupt der USA  schon sehr grenzwertig ist, da ihn ja diese supermächtige Schattenregierung entweder ins Amt gehievt oder längst beseitigt haben müsste.



> Impfgegner = Verschwörungsthetiker



Wer sind eigentlich diese ominösen "Verschwörungs*thetiker*", von denen du hier ständig schreibst?

Egal. Wie würdest du sonst Personen nennen, die wieder der theoretischen Faktenlage und der praktischen Realität vermuten, es gäbe eine Verschwörung der Regierung und/oder der Pharmaindustrie, um die Menschen mittels Impfung wahlweise krank, unfruchtbar oder zu hirnlosen Zombies zu machen?

Obwohl, zumindest für den letzten Punkt gibt es zunehmende Anzeichen. Ich fürchte allerdings, das liegt nicht an Impfungen ...



> Leute die 5G-Masten anzünden = Es wird sofort gesagt "Verschwörungstheoretiker"



Ausgehend von Bekennerschreiben, die keinen anderen Schluss zulassen. Es kann natürlich auch gänzlich verschwörungstheoriefreier Vandalismus in Tateinheit mit massiver Verblödung sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese Meinung vertreten viele. Die meisten ändern sie genau dann, wenn beispielsweise ihre (Groß)Mutter/Vater gerade an Covid stirbt.
> 
> Obs 0,5 oder 1% oder 3% Mortalitätsrate waren am Ende - oder 30% oder 0,003% - spielt dann keine Rolle mehr für dich wenn du oder einer deiner geliebten Menschen ein Teil dieses Prozentsatzes war, das verspreche ich dir.



Genau aus diesem Grunde sind Betroffene ja auch die schlechtesten denkbar möglichen Experten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde sind Betroffene ja auch die schlechtesten denkbar möglichen Experten.



Oder die besten. Je nach Sichtweise.


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese Meinung vertreten viele. Die meisten ändern sie genau dann, wenn beispielsweise ihre (Groß)Mutter/Vater gerade an Covid stirbt.
> 
> Obs 0,5 oder 1% oder 3% Mortalitätsrate waren am Ende - oder 30% oder 0,003% - spielt dann keine Rolle mehr für dich wenn du oder einer deiner geliebten Menschen ein Teil dieses Prozentsatzes war, das verspreche ich dir.



Soll ich dir was sagen? Ich hab wesentlich mehr Angst vor einem Erdbeben. Oder vor HIV. Oder vor Krebs. Oder von einem Vollidioten der eine Atomrakete abfeuert - egal aus welcher Richtung. Als vor dem Mist. 
Die meisten haben bislang nichts mit dem Virus zu tun gehabt. Selbst wenn hier mit der Dunkelziffer eine halbe Million an erkrankten existiert, so ist das immer noch nichts verglichen mit den 82.000.000 Einwohnern. In 1-2 Jahren wenn es um die Herdenimmunität geht, werden die meisten von uns mit dem Virus auch das erste mal in Kontakt kommen.
Und das die Leute die es trifft da entsprechend nicht glücklich sind, ist normal. Das gibt es aber auch bei Überschwemmungen, Krebs, Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüchen und anderem Mist überall und ständig. Ich bin da ein Realist, ich verlasse mich auf Zahlen und weiß wie hoch die Chancen sind das XYZ passiert. 

Grippe hat eine bestätigte Sterberate von 0,2%. Trotzdem juckt sich kein Schwein und wir verteilen sie fröhlich auf allen Messen, Festivals, Konzerten und Stadtfesten. 

Panikmodus abschalten, Hirn einschalten, Mathematik nutzen und weitermachen. Und genau überlegen ob es wert ist für ein Virus wie dieses (über das wir schon sehr viel wissen) alles andere stehen und liegen zu lassen und ganze Länder einzusperren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Panikmodus abschalten, Hirn einschalten, Mathematik nutzen und weitermachen. Und genau überlegen ob es wert ist für ein Virus wie dieses (über das wir schon sehr viel wissen) alles andere stehen und liegen zu lassen und ganze Länder einzusperren.


Ich kann mich nicht an die letzte normale Grippewelle erinnern, wo Leichen mit LKWs abtransportiert werden mussten...  ...und das ist passiert, obwohl alle nach kurzer Zeit eingesperrt waren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Soll ich dir was sagen? Ich hab wesentlich mehr Angst vor einem Erdbeben. Oder vor HIV. Oder vor Krebs. Oder von einem Vollidioten der eine Atomrakete abfeuert - egal aus welcher Richtung. Als vor dem Mist.



Angst habe ich auch kaum. Vor nichts dergleichen - und auch nicht vor Corona (obwohl ich Risikokontakte hatte und letzte Woche getestet wurde - glücklicherweise negativ). Trotzdem änderst du deine Denkweise schnell wenn du eben DOCH was damit zu tun hattest.
Die Vergleiche mit deinen anderen beispielen hinken auch gewaltig, denn ob mich jemand mit ner Atombombe wegsprengt kann ich nicht beeinflussen, das Risiko mich mit HIV anzustecken ist dagegen extremst klein (da müsste mir schon jemand absichtlich ne verseuchte Nadel verpassen).

Mathematik benutzen ist schön - hilft dir aber keinen Millimeter weiter wenn du am Beatmungsgerät hängst (also wenn noch eins da ist).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Grippe hat eine bestätigte Sterberate von 0,2%. Trotzdem juckt sich kein  Schwein und wir verteilen sie fröhlich auf allen Messen, Festivals,  Konzerten und Stadtfesten.


Was haben die Leute nur immer mit der Grippe? Bei ner Grippe sind keine Krematorien überlastet, keine Krankenhäuser überlastet, keine LKWs mit gestapelten Leichen unterwegs. Und die die Durchkommen haben nicht 30% geringere Lungenleistungen.
Man kann sich es versuchen einzureden und irgendwann selbst dran glauben aber Covid IST KEINE EINFACHE GRIPPE.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLxSWQxGxGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n041ZiGNd9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich mir die Dislikes beider Videos angucke, stelle ich mit Erschrecken fest, wievielen Menschen schon das Gehirn gewaschen wurde.
Die Kommentare wurden dort deaktiviert. Ist bestimmt heiss hergegangen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da gab es noch gar keine Medizin, geschweige denn wissenschaftliches Wissen über Krankheiten.


Jedenfalls keine richtige. Und das ist auch der Punkt: Wir sind in der Lage, uns zu wehren. Aber die Parallelen sind da: Früher haben sie die religiösen Figuren geküßt um um Verschonung zu bitten, heute hamstern sie und verbreiten den Virus auf diese Weise.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2020)

Das passt auch zu Corona ganz gut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle so: Oh nein, das ist alles ganz schlimm!
Im Hinterkopf: Einmal einen Mad Max Style Roadtrip durch die Apokalypse ohne Regeln...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir sind in der Lage, uns zu wehren.



Effektiv aktuell aber nur durch das, was wir nunmal tun: Abschotten.
Sonst können wir nichts machen. Es gibt keine Impfung, keine Medikamente, keine Heilung, nichts. Das einzige was wir medizinisch tun ist, den Körper möglichst so lange am Leben zu halten bis er das Problem selbst gelöst hat. Funktioniert meistens aber je nach Zustand und Alter des Körpers (und Glück...) eben nicht immer.

An der Waffe zum wehren sind wir ja am basteln. Hoffentlich mit baldigen Erfolgen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Effektiv aktuell aber nur durch das, was wir nunmal tun: Abschotten.
> Sonst können wir nichts machen. Es gibt keine Impfung, keine Medikamente, keine Heilung, nichts. Das einzige was wir medizinisch tun ist, den Körper möglichst so lange am Leben zu halten bis er das Problem selbst gelöst hat. Funktioniert meistens aber je nach Zustand und Alter des Körpers (und Glück...) eben nicht immer.
> 
> An der Waffe zum wehren sind wir ja am basteln. Hoffentlich mit baldigen Erfolgen.


Es wird daran gearbeitet. Die Medikamente, die jetzt bald kommen sollten, schützen zumindest vor dem Erstickungstod. Früher hätte man wohl einen Aderlaß empfohlen.

News:

“The aerosol distribution characteristics … indicate that the transmission distance of [COVID-19] might be 4 m,” the report says, translating as more than 13 feet.


“Furthermore, half of the samples from the soles of the ICU medical staff shoes tested positive,” the researchers wrote of samples taken at Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan.


“Therefore, the soles of medical staff shoes might function as carriers.”
The coronavirus can travel at least 13 feet, new study shows


Noch mehr:
COVID-19 treatment shows 100% survival rate - preliminary data - The Jerusalem Post


----------



## Tengri86 (12. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. Bist du nicht derjenigen, der sonst in JEDEM Thread, in dem es umd die schlechten Lebensbedingungen vieler geht, der Erste, der sagt, man müsse sich doch einfach nur einen neuen, geilen Job schnappen, wenn einem der aktuelle nicht gefällt? So wie ich das lese, solltest gerade du eigentlich schon seit Wochen in der Atemschutzproduktion aktiv sein oder Remote-Services anbieten. Veranstaltungen sind halt tot, wer der Branche nachtrauert ist selber Schuld und Leute, die selber Schuld haben, bekommen laut Cryon1c keine Hilfen und kein Mitleid.



Da sieht man was er für ein Heuchler ist,  


naja der kann sich ja  als Erntehelfer melden oder Einkäufer für Omas und Opa´s,.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Oder vor HIV.



HIV wird nur bei direktem Kontakt mit Blut oder Sper ma übertragen.

Und obwohl man HIV bereits gut testen kann, gibt es da immer noch diskriminierende Vorurteile: 
Ausschluss homosexueller Maenner: FDP fordert Ende von Blutspende-Verboten | tagesschau.de

Bei einer Aufhebung könnte Jens Spahn  als Gesundheitsminister auch gleich danach als werbewirksames Beispiel voran gehen und Blut spenden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

...und nochn paar anderen Sachen. Aber definitiv nicht dadurch dass dir ein Infizierter ins Gesicht hustet oder sich (wenn die Links vom Birdman Substanz haben) einfach ne Zeitlang in deiner Nähe aufhält und atmet.

Normalerweise haben wirs ja ganz gut:
Dinge mit denen man sich leicht infiziert (über Luft beispielsweise) sind in aller regel völlig harmlos
Dinge die böse ausgehen können gibts viele aber man muss sich normalerweise ziemlich anstrengen um sich zu infizieren (ungeschützter Verkehr, Impfgegner sein usw.)

Covid ist halt jetzt blöd gelaufen - denn es ist erstens leicht sich zu infizieren und zweitens auch noch ernsthaft gefährlich. Und da haben wir noch Glück im Unglück, es hätte noch weitaus infektiöser und tödlicher sein können.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> HIV wird nur bei direktem Kontakt mit Blut oder Sper ma übertragen.


Und selbst dafür gibt es mittlerweile PrEP.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

Was meint ihr eigentlich zu meiner Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung? Ist die halbwegs schlüssig oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und durchgerechnet, wie man mit einfacher Rechnung, die Belastung des Gesundheitssystems verdeutlichen kann.
> Wenn man von einer Durchseuchung der Gesamtbevölkerung mit 70% ausgeht:
> 
> Das wären dann 58 Millionen Menschen. Davon zeigen 5% kritische Verläufe welche intensiv-medizinisch behandelt werden müssen (1/5 müssen an Beatmungsgeräte).
> ...



Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich die aktuellen Maßnahmen für sinnvoll halte.  Und zeigen was passiert, wenn man alles ungebremst laufen lassen würde.
Natürlich ist das alles noch viel dynamischer, aber aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten Mathematik-Kenntnisse, kann ich mich hier nicht besser ausdrücken.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

In der Simulation infizieren sich sogar über 90%. An agent-based policy-laboratory of COVID-19 containment strategies: Lehrstuhl fuer Innovationsoekonomik

*Auch die aktuellen Zahlen vom RKI beachten:*
Bestätigte Fälle: 120.479 
Verstorbene: 2.673 
Anteil Verstorbene: 2,2%

Quelle:
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-04-12-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Noch ein wenig neuer sind die Zahlen von der JHU, Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
Bestätigte Fälle: 125.975
Verstorbene: 2.907
=> Anteil Verstorbene: 2,3%


----------



## Tengri86 (12. April 2020)

In Deutschland wachsen  ja auch Pflegekräfte und Ärzte wie Spargel von Boden.. das wir auf Lari Fari machen können..

schon vor der Krise ->  Versorgte  eine Krankenschwester  viele Patienten  
• Infografik: Deutsche Krankenpfleger am Limit | Statista
Zu wenig Pflegepersonal: Eine Krankenschwester fuer 13 Patienten - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Falls eine Tsunami "Covid" Welle kommt, sollte man die Lari Faris  Zwangsverpflichten ->schnelle Pflegeassistent Kurs für Grundpflege und dann ab  ins Covid Stationen(Krankenhaus) und Pflegeheime.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Bloß ist es unverantwortlich die Pflege an Menschen zu übertragen, die  nicht mal für sich selbst Verantwortung übernehmen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alle so: Oh nein, das ist alles ganz schlimm!
> Im Hinterkopf: Einmal einen Mad Max Style Roadtrip durch die Apokalypse ohne Regeln...



Die postapokalyptische Romantik dürfte für die meisten Leute bereits dann enden, wenn sie merken, dass es in der zombieverseuchten Einöde nirgends Toilettenpapier zu kaufen gibt.  

Immer vorausgesetzt, sie haben überhaupt genug Nahrung beschaffen können, um Toilettenpapier zu brauchen. Und natürlich, dass sie die erste Zombie-Begegnung mangels körperlicher Fitness und/oder Wehrhaftigkeit überlebt haben ...  

So eine "stinknormale" Krise wie jetzt ist ein gutes Mittel um zu testen, wie gut der Mensch für die Krisen gewappnet ist, die er sich in der Tristesse seines Alltags als spannend vorstellt, ohne so richtig registriert zu haben, dass das kein abgesicherter Abenteuerurlaub wäre, den man abbrechen kann, wenn er zu strapaziös wird. - Nämlich offenbar wenig bis gar nicht.

Aber das offenkundige Bedürfnis des deutschen Popkultur-Rambos bringt mich auf eine Geschäftsidee ... ich sollte Touren in Länder anbieten, von deren Besuch das Auswärtige Amt dringend abrät. Ich müsste natürlich sicherstellen, dass mindestens eine lebensgefährliche Situation erlebt wird - allerdings nicht, dass diese auch überlebt wird. Superspannend!


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber das offenkundige Bedürfnis des deutschen Popkultur-Rambos bringt mich auf eine Geschäftsidee ... ich sollte Touren in Länder anbieten, von deren Besuch das Auswärtige Amt dringend abrät. Ich müsste natürlich sicherstellen, dass mindestens eine lebensgefährliche Situation erlebt wird - allerdings nicht, dass diese auch überlebt wird. Superspannend!


Da bist du schon viel zu spät dran. Sowas gibts schon lange.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ich sollte Touren in Länder anbieten, von deren Besuch das Auswärtige Amt dringend abrät. Ich müsste natürlich sicherstellen, dass mindestens eine lebensgefährliche Situation erlebt wird - allerdings nicht, dass diese auch überlebt wird.



Ich glaube solche Abenteuerurlaube gibt es schon. Riskanter Tourismus: Lust auf Urlaub in Somalia fuer 6500 Euro? - WELT
Gibt schließlich genügend, die gerne mal eine Höhlenwanderung in Afghanistan oder einen Segelturn vor Somalia machen wollen. [Beispiel aus "Der Letzte Bulle"]


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So eine "stinknormale" Krise wie jetzt ist ein gutes Mittel um zu testen, wie gut der Mensch für die Krisen gewappnet ist, die er sich in der Tristesse seines Alltags als spannend vorstellt, ohne so richtig registriert zu haben, dass das kein abgesicherter Abenteuerurlaub wäre, den man abbrechen kann, wenn er zu strapaziös wird. - Nämlich offenbar wenig bis gar nicht.



Hey, ich wurde jahrelang belächelt weil ich immer ausreichend Reis, Nudeln und NRG5, Wasser, Gas/Holz/Öl, Medikamente, Zucker/Salz/Essig/Mehl (und ja, auch Whisky und Klopapier ) für 2-3 Monate hier habe. Son Quatsch, gibts doch alles zu kaufen.
Jetzt sehen wir wie labil das alles ist - bei so ner popligen Krise wie jetzt... wenns mal WIRKLICH kracht auweia.

Tja und jetzt? Wird weitergelächelt da ich auch immer für diese Zeiträume ausreichend Bargeld vergraben habe undn paar physische Edelmetalle habe als Beispiel falls mal die banken kippen oder sonstwie das Wirtschaftssystem mal wieder kippt. Jetzt keine Reichtümer (dafür verdiene ich zu wenig^^) aber als Notgroschen für ein Quartal ausreichend. Muss ja nicht kommen aber ich bin lieber ein bisschen vorbereitet und es passiert nichts als völlig unvorbereitet aus der Wäsche zu schauen wenns doch passiert.


Das soll jetzt kein "los werdet Prepper" Vortrag werden, bitte nicht übertreiben. Aber wenn ich Bekannte sehe die wenn 3 Tage die Läden zu haben fast verhungern und immer nur gefühlt nen Zehner zu Hause haben oder so wenig Benzin im Tank dass sie nichtmal bis in die nächste Klinik kämen frag ich mich schon wie man da beruhigt leben kann - so absolut vollabhängig in kürzesten zeiträumen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da bist du schon viel zu spät dran. Sowas gibts schon lange.



Allerdings gibt es es auch genug Deppen für noch ein paar weitere Agenturen dieser Art.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß ist es unverantwortlich die Pflege an Menschen zu übertragen, die  nicht mal für sich selbst Verantwortung übernehmen.




Die pfeifen ja aufs Medizinisches personal die bei so eine Harte welle untergehen würde, aber man hat ja persönlich damit nixs zutun.^^

Machen Schwere Unfälle, Herzinfarkte, Schlaganfälle, Krebs etc. auch für uns eine Lockerungsphase? ^^


Zwangsrekrutierung wurde sowieso ad acta gelegt, kommt wohl keine   
also in nrw jedenfalls.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

Bill Gates war eben im Interview mit Ingo Zamperoni.
Sobald morgen das Video verfügbar ist verlinke ich das hier.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es es auch genug Deppen für noch ein paar weitere Agenturen dieser Art.


Deppen würde ich die Leute nicht nennen. Ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum man sowas macht. Ich bin selber ein absoluter Adrenalin-Junkie, das ist besser und intensiver als alles andere, was man sonst erleben kann.
Und nein, ich hab noch nie in Somalia Urlaub gemacht, ich würde aber nichts gegen einen Mad Max Roadtrip haben. 

Alle die noch nie etwas lebensgefährliches gemacht haben: Das ist viel zu gefährlich, ich lass das lieber.
Alle die schonmal was lebensgefährliches gemacht haben: ******* das sieht gefährlich aus, lets go baby!

Es gibt halt die Leute, die mit Köpfchen gefährliche Sachen machen und dabei fast nie draufgehen... ....und es gibt die Draufgänger, die das Gehirn ausschalten.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2020)

Lebensgefährlich kann ja nur einmal schief gehen, wa?


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hey, ich wurde jahrelang belächelt weil ich immer ausreichend Reis, Nudeln und NRG5, Wasser, Gas/Holz/Öl, Medikamente, Zucker/Salz/Essig/Mehl (und ja, auch Whisky und Klopapier ) für 2-3 Monate hier habe. Son Quatsch, gibts doch alles zu kaufen.



Gibt es doch auch alles noch zu kaufen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt halt die Leute, die mit Köpfchen gefährliche Sachen machen und dabei fast nie draufgehen... ....und es gibt die Draufgänger, die das Gehirn ausschalten.



Ist halt der Unterschied, ob man das zum Spaß macht, oder beruflich. Z.B: SEK.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt halt die Leute, die mit Köpfchen gefährliche Sachen machen und dabei fast nie draufgehen... ....und es gibt die Draufgänger, die das Gehirn ausschalten.


Gefährlich wird es dann, wenn man meint es ist Routine. Deswegen haben Extremsportler auch immer eine Portion Angst dabei. 

Aber für mich ist das nichts.

Und so manchen Rambo, mit aufgeblähten Ego auf der Straße, würde ich am liebsten aus dem Verkehr ziehen, so wie die sich immer aufführen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Tierarzt zu Coronavirus bei Haustieren: Keine Panik! | MDR.DE


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es doch auch alles noch zu kaufen.



Reis und Nudeln gabs 2 Wochen lang hier gar nicht, von Klopapier wollen wir mal nicht reden.
NRG5 kostet das 7 fache (!) des normalen Preises und wird frühestens Juni geliefert (wenn ich das gewusst hätte wär ich reich geworden ).
Öl hat eine Lieferzeit von 12 Wochen aktuell, Propankartuschen sind ausverkauft
Antibiotika werden knapp, Ibuprofen, Paracetamol usw. sind regional schwer zu bekommen, Desinfektionsmittel seit vielen Wochen gar nicht.
Mehl war ebenfalls 2 Wochen vergriffen.

Das einzige in der Liste was uneingeschränkt verfügbar war ist Wasser (das aus der leitung, Flaschen waren ebenfalls alle!), Zucker, Salz, Essig und Whisky.


Und all das bei einer kleineren Krise wo ein paar Leute mehr diese Artikel kaufen als sonst so (die allermeisten haben ihr verhalten ja nicht mal wesentlich geändert!).
Wenn da mal was tatsächlich schlimmeres passiert gibts davon wenns blöd läuft NIX mehr über Monate.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Was aber an den Hamsterkäufern liegt und nicht an einem Einbruch der Produktion.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

Stimmt ja. Aber warum du nichts kaufen kannst ist dir egal wenn du nichts kaufen kannst.

Das ist ja grade das schlimme. Vielleicht 5% der Bevölkerung sind hingegangen und haben mal das dreifache von dem gekauft was sie sonst so kaufen. Und das alleine hat gereicht, dass es teilweise wochenlang Grundnahrungsmittel wie Nudeln, Mehl und Reis nicht mehr gab. In einem reichen Industrieland. Wenn da mal WIRKLICH was passiert, sprich 50 statt 5% der leute wollen sich eindecken und die Produktion fällt wirklich mal 6 Wochen aus weißte was los ist. Da fliegen die Backsteine ins Schaufenster wenn noch was drin liegt.
Wie gesagt - alles sehr unwahrscheinlich aber auch wenns in meiner Lebzeit vielleicht nie soweit kommt was ich schwer hoffe tun mir beispielsweise 10 Kilo Reis im Keller garantiert nicht weh (den würde ich nebenbei auch sowieso in der Menge beim Großhändler kaufen einfach weils VIEL billiger ist als die kleinen Packen im Einzelhandel^^).


----------



## cryon1c (12. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Reis und Nudeln gabs 2 Wochen lang hier gar nicht, von Klopapier wollen wir mal nicht reden.
> NRG5 kostet das 7 fache (!) des normalen Preises und wird frühestens Juni geliefert (wenn ich das gewusst hätte wär ich reich geworden ).
> Öl hat eine Lieferzeit von 12 Wochen aktuell, Propankartuschen sind ausverkauft
> Antibiotika werden knapp, Ibuprofen, Paracetamol usw. sind regional schwer zu bekommen, Desinfektionsmittel seit vielen Wochen gar nicht.
> ...



Wo zum Geier wohnst du? Hier in Leipzig sind all die besagten Sachen vorhanden, Desinfektion war in der Apotheke schon im März wieder verfügbar, Klopapier ist auch wieder da und Feuchttücher für den Popo hat über Wochen keiner angefasst, mögen die Leute wohl nicht obwohl das ne super Sache ist. 

Ich hab auch alles zuhause, wobei ich viel mit Amis zu tun habe und deren Prepper-Kultur kenne, so weit kann ich es gar nicht treiben weil kein Platz dafür xD


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

@ Incredible Alk

Ob das nur 5% waren mit den Hamsterkäufen, wage ich dann mal zu bezweifeln, was sich teilweise in Läden und auf Parkplätzen abgespielt hat, spottete jeder Beschreibung.

Ich hatte schon immer für 2-3 Wochen alles im Haus, Mehl Zucker, Salz und Konserven wohl etwas mehr, Mama hatte schon immer ein Vorratslager, habe ich mir wohl davon ein bischen abgeschaut, die kocht auch noch ein und Sie und mein Vater hätten wohl seit März gar nicht einkaufen müssen (auch kein Klopapier) und hätten zu Ostern immer noch "Schlemmen" können. Die war am Telefon auch immer gelassen und hat sich nur über die "verrückten" Leute lustig gemacht, war aber besorgt um mich, ob sie mir was schicken soll, wäre alles vorhanden. Letztendlich habe ich von ihr nur Desinfektionsmittel bekommen, sonst hatte ich auch alles.
Ach ja Mama ist direkte Nachkriegsgeneration (Jahrgang 47), die weiß noch als Kind ein bischen wie es war, wenn Leute wenig bis nichts hatten, deshalb hat ihre Mutter ihr das mit dem "Lager" wohl eingebleut, das Oma vom Bauernhof kam, schadet wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier wohnst du? Hier in Leipzig sind all die besagten Sachen vorhanden, Desinfektion war in der Apotheke schon im März wieder verfügbar, Klopapier ist auch wieder da



Im ländlicheren Bereich ist die Situation da etwas anders als in Großstädten. Hier gibts bis heute kein Desinfektionsmittel, nicht mal industriell (mein Arbeitgeber mischt eigenes nach WHO-Rezept seit Wochen für seine Angestellten!). Nahrung ist wieder fast komplett da, Klopapier ist immer noch vergriffen, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so extrem (wenn man 2-3 Läden abklappert findet man mit Glück noch ne Packung).

Wie gesagt alles kein Thema, von mir aus könnten die alle noch 6 Wochen zu machen. Aber wie der Auslöser dieses Nebenthemas schon gesagt wurde oben: Man erkennt wie labil das System ist und wie wenig die breite Masse darauf vorbereitet ist wenns maln paar Wochen nix gäbe.



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Incredible Alk
> 
> Ob das nur 5% waren mit den Hamsterkäufen, wage ich dann mal zu  bezweifeln, was sich teilweise in Läden und auf Parkplätzen abgespielt  hat, spottete jeder Beschreibung.


Das kommt dir so viel vor weil man normalerweise keine Vorstellung davon hat wie viele von uns es wirklich gibt. 
5% nur vom winzigen Saarland wären schon 50.000 Leute. Fettes Stadion voll. Wenn von denen jeder 5 Packen Klopapier will wären das 250.000 Pack oder anders gesagt 3 Millionen Rollen.
Ich glaub so viele haben die Lager hier nicht (gehabt).^^

Ist auch regional sehr unterschiedlich. Hier gabs auch komplett überrannte Läden und andere 2 Orte weiter wo es kaum mehr Leute als sonst waren.


----------



## Godslayer666 (12. April 2020)

Nicht das System ist in dem Sinne labil, eher die Menschen und mangelnde Aufklärung wie mit solchen Krisen umgegangen werden soll. 
Das System kann auch nicht den Egoismus der einzelnen Bürger abstellen, die meinen mit ihrem 3m Feldweg Verstand alles für sich horten zu wollen und die anderen können ja zusehen wo sie bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2020)

Wobei das sich jetzt wieder bessern sollte, wo die Abgabemengen begrenzt sind.

Bei uns im Lidl gibt es aber auch kein Klopapier. Da liegen schon die ganze Wochen andere Sachen in dem Regal. Das wird aber eher ein Logistik-Problem sein.
Ich hab noch 4 Rollen, das reicht noch locker nen Monat.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alle die noch nie etwas lebensgefährliches gemacht haben: Das ist viel zu gefährlich, ich lass das lieber.
> Alle die schonmal was lebensgefährliches gemacht haben: ******* das sieht gefährlich aus, lets go baby!



Das trifft zu, wenn es um dosierte Gefahr in einer kontrollierbaren Umgebung geht. Auch beispielsweise der Trip nach Somalia für Leute, die einen Kick suchen, verkauft letztlich nur die Illusion von Gefahr - alles sieht wild aus, aber im Hintergrund arbeiten zig Leute daran, dass es im Grunde nur eine dreckige Variante des Aufenthalts in einem Ferienressort ist.

Wären die Leute auf reale Gefahr aus, würden sie den Trip selbst organisieren. Sie würden selbst mit lokalen Warlords verhandeln, wie viel es denn kosten würde, in deren Einflussbereich geschützt zu sein. Sie würden sich zusätzlich selbst um ergänzenden Personenschutz bemühen, selbst für Unterkunft und Verpflegung sorgen und - wenn's grandios schief geht - selbst herausfinden, ob sie besser kämpfen als diese seltsamen Typen in Badelatschen mit Kaschis und Macheten.

Ich kenne ja nun etliche Leute, die sich von Berufs wegen in Lebensgefahr begeben und war knapp fünf Jahre lang selbst die meiste Zeit in den Ecken unterwegs, die der gewöhnliche Tourist eher nicht zu sehen bekommt (bzw. sehen will). In solchen Bereichen sucht niemand die Gefahr. Das machen nur Leute, die nie in einer echten lebensbedrohlichen Situation waren - also in einer, die sich zu großen Teilen ihrer Kontrolle entzieht. Alle anderen akzeptieren Gefahr als Teil des Lebens oder des Jobs und versuchen, so viel Kontrolle reinzubringen, wie irgendwie möglich ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Nicht das System ist in dem Sinne labil, eher die Menschen und mangelnde Aufklärung wie mit solchen Krisen umgegangen werden soll.


Das stimmt zwar aber darauf darfste weder bauen noch Systeme so ausrichten.

Nahezu alle anderen Systeme die wir haben sind so ausgelegt dass man sich kaum dämlich genug anstellen kann um was kaputtzumachen. Da man selbstverständlich davon ausgeht dass Leute sich öfter mal saublöd verhalten (versuch mal beispielsweise irgendein beliebiges Gerät für Endkunden durch reine Fehlbedienung zu zerstören). Nur die Versorgungssysteme im Einzelhandel sind genau NICHT so ausgelegt und zwar aus einem ganz trivialen Grund: Es ist billiger keine Lagerhaltung bzw. Puffer mehr zu haben.

Vor 30-40 Jahren wäre das hier nicht mal groß aufgefallen. Wenn da im Laden die Dosensuppe vergriffen war hätt sich der Besitzer übern Umsatz gefreut und wäre die nächste Palette ins Lager holen gegangen. Heute hat er kein Lager mehr. Der Zwischenhändler auch nicht. Der Großhändler nur so viel wie irgend sein muss. Und der Produzent läuft auch in normalen Zeiten kurz vor Limit da Reserven unnötig Kosten verursachen. An der Stelle hat der brutale Wettbewerb eben auch seine Schattenseiten (denn natürlich würde der, der mit Reserven und Puffern arbeitet mittelfristig gegen die Konkurrenz die das nicht macht verlieren).

Das ginge ja noch - schlimmer wirds dann wenn der Hersteller auch noch in China sitzt. Weil ist ja noch billiger. Wie viele Firmen produzieren nochmal Antibiotika in Deutschland? Genau... gar keine.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

Das wird sich oder ändert sich gerade mit den Antibiotika und sämtlichen anderen Medikamenten. Nach dieser Pandemie erwarten das die Leute zu 100% von der Politik, selbst wenn man das staatlich (EU) organisiert, oder subventionieren muss.
Einige Produktionsketten werden überdacht werden, Indien und China können sich zumindestens von der europäischen Medikamentenproduktion schon mal gedanklich verabschieden, die wird m.A. nach zu 90% zurückwandern nach Europa, genau das gleiche gilt für Masken und Schutzbekleidung, auch das erwarten die Leute, dass das wieder hier hergestellt werden kann und strategische Reserven vorhanden sind.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, hat vieles was wir jetzt erleben auch und gerade mit dem Umbau der Bundeswehr zu tun. Wäre diese Pandemie 1990 ausgebrochen und nicht im Jahre 2020, würden wir uns bei leibe nicht über zu wenig Personal (Wehr- und Zivildienst) und auch nicht über mangelnde Schutzausrüstung unterhalten, weil es strategische Reserven gab, die in der Hand der Bundeswehr lagen. All das wurde mit "Freude" abgeschafft, weil es erstmal "angeblich" nur dem (Kalten) Krieg diente, wie man sieht hatte es aber auch noch einige andere Vorteile.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

Ja. Und jetzt wurde die Beschaffungsabteilung der BW damit beauftragt Schutzmasken zu besorgen. Der wahrscheinlich mit Abstand schwerfälligste und bürokratischste Apparat den unser Land je hervorgebracht hat. 

Aber es stimmt, die Krise hat garantiert nicht nur Nachteile.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2020)

> All das wurde mit "Freude" abgeschafft, weil es erstmal "angeblich" nur  dem (Kalten) Krieg diente, wie man sieht hat es aber auch noch andere  Vorteile.


Diese Art von Zwangsarbeit wurde leider nicht abgeschafft, sondern nur pausiert, aber erfeulicherweise wurde das gemacht, denn es ist ein massiver Eingriff in die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen, ihn zum Militärdienst zu zwingen (man konnte da zwar auch in den Zivildienst, aber nicht so einfach).


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Art von Zwangsarbeit wurde leider nicht abgeschafft, sondern nur pausiert, aber erfeulicherweise wurde das gemacht, denn es ist ein massiver Eingriff in die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen, ihn zum Militärdienst zu zwingen (man konnte da zwar auch in den Zivildienst, aber nicht so einfach).



Da bin ich völlig gegenteiliger Meinung, ich halte ein verpflichtendes Jahr für Männlein und Weiblein eher für ein absolutes muss, weil es eine Menge Probleme lösen würde und weil unser Staat für seine Bürger so viele gebratene Tauben bereit hält, dass diese Bürger mit einem verpflichtenden Jahr bei Weitem nicht überfordert wären. Ich halte es da völlig mit Kennedy:

* „Frage nicht was dein Land für dich tun kann, sondern was du für dein Land tun kannst!“ *


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich völlig gegenteiliger Meinung, ich halte ein verpflichtendes Jahr für Männlein und Weiblein eher für ein absolutes muss, weil es eine Menge Probleme lösen würde und weil unser Staat für seine Bürger so viele gebratene Tauben bereit hält, dass diese Bürger mit einem verpflichtenden Jahr bei Weitem nicht überfordert wären. Ich halte es da völlig mit Kennedy:
> 
> * „Frage nicht was dein Land für dich tun kann, sondern was du für dein Land tun kannst!“ *


Zwangsarbeit bleibt Zwangsarbeit, man muss auch Steuern bezahlen, da tut man genug für den Staat. Zudem kostet uns die Bundeswehr einen A**** voll Geld.
Außerdem ist die Wehrpflicht männerdiskriminierend. Frauen sind nicht verpflichtet, die Zwangsarbeit zu tätigen. Männer schon. Aktuell ist es aber erfreulicherweise pausiert, sodass niemand mehr Zwangsarbeit leisten muss. Das bleibt hoffentlich auch so.


----------



## muadib (13. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ginge ja noch - schlimmer wirds dann wenn der Hersteller auch noch in China sitzt. Weil ist ja noch billiger. Wie viele Firmen produzieren nochmal Antibiotika in Deutschland? Genau... gar keine.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Engpass an einem bestimmten Antibiotikum, weil dieses nur noch von einer einzigen Firma in Fernost produziert wurde, denen die Lizenz entzogen wurde, weil sie Unterlagen bzgl. der Produktion gefälscht hatten.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2020)

Hoffentlich nach dieser Krise nicht!


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube solche Abenteuerurlaube gibt es schon. Riskanter Tourismus: Lust auf Urlaub in Somalia fuer 6500 Euro? - WELT
> Gibt schließlich genügend, die gerne mal eine Höhlenwanderung in Afghanistan oder einen Segelturn vor Somalia machen wollen. [Beispiel aus "Der Letzte Bulle"]


Kann man machen, ohne militärische Bewaffnung inklusive CAS will ich das aber nicht 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist halt der Unterschied, ob man das zum Spaß macht, oder beruflich. Z.B: SEK.


Polizei ist ein relativ schlechtes Beispiel da auch die Spezialeinheiten der Polizei zwar schwierige Lagen haben, diese aber in der Regel kurz sind und man einiges an Rückendeckung hat.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich völlig gegenteiliger Meinung, ich halte ein verpflichtendes Jahr für Männlein und Weiblein eher für ein absolutes muss, weil es eine Menge Probleme lösen würde und weil unser Staat für seine Bürger so viele gebratene Tauben bereit hält, dass diese Bürger mit einem verpflichtenden Jahr bei Weitem nicht überfordert wären. Ich halte es da völlig mit Kennedy:


Schwierig zu verwirklichen, ist aber drin:
Art 12 GG - Einzelnorm


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Wehrpflicht männerdiskriminierend. Frauen sind nicht verpflichtet, die Zwangsarbeit zu tätigen.


Ja aber selbst zwischen den Männern war das ein Problem wer musste
Wehrgerechtigkeit – Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie würden sich zusätzlich selbst um ergänzenden Personenschutz bemühen



Da ist fürs echte Abenteuer doch die ganze Spannung weg, wenn man sich noch Personenschutz nimmt. 
Dazu setzt das doch geradezu so etwas wie "Vorbereitung" voraus.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

Wenn du da gefangen genommen wirst willst du dich wirklich eher selbst umbringen glaub mir.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Achte auf den . 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man machen, ohne militärische Bewaffnung inklusive CAS will ich das aber nicht



Das nenne ich doch ordentliche Planung.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

Das hab ich schon verstanden, ich glaube trotzdem, dass du keine Vorstellung davon hast was dir passieren kann. Sich eine Kugel fangen ist definitiv nur das gute Drittel von dem was passieren kann.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=083VjebhzgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Corona-Pandemie: Sterberate bei Beatmungspatienten gibt Raetsel auf - WELT

Corona-Auflagen: In kleinen Schritten aus der Isolation | tagesschau.de

Unfall in Frankfurt: Streifenwagen ueberschlaegt sich bei Corona-Einsatzfahrt | hessenschau.de | Panorama


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zwangsarbeit bleibt Zwangsarbeit, man muss auch Steuern bezahlen, da tut man genug für den Staat. Zudem kostet uns die Bundeswehr einen A**** voll Geld.
> Außerdem ist die Wehrpflicht männerdiskriminierend. Frauen sind nicht verpflichtet, die Zwangsarbeit zu tätigen. Männer schon. Aktuell ist es aber erfreulicherweise pausiert, sodass niemand mehr Zwangsarbeit leisten muss. Das bleibt hoffentlich auch so.



Ich fand das damals auch ziemlich unfair, aber zum Glück hat mein Arbeitgeber und ich solange rausgezögert, das ich dann als ausgemustert gewertet wurde. Mir wurde 2 Sachen bei der Musterung angeboten...Koch und Hufschmied...da hab ich auch gleich gesagt, das die nicht mit mir rechnen sollten.

Man konnte schon was dagegen tun, aber es benötigte Vorbereitung und Ausdauer um bei dem Quatschverein nicht mitmachen zu müssen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

Viele Italiener fuehlen sich von Deutschland in der Coronakrise im Stich gelassen | GMX

Corona-Lockdown: Deutsche sind immer mehr unterwegs - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele Italiener fuehlen sich von Deutschland in der Coronakrise im Stich gelassen | GMX
> 
> Corona-Lockdown: Deutsche sind immer mehr unterwegs - DER SPIEGEL



Wenns nicht nach der eigenen Nase geht, wird sich jemand ausgesucht und angeprangert...das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Und um dem ganzen Nachdruck zu verleihen wird die Nazikeule ausgepackt und es wird bewusst nicht erwähnt, das Italien ja eigentlich verbündete der Nazis waren.

Ich klau jedem was vom Teller, aber wehe, jemand guckt auf meinen...da ist der Teufel los.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich fand das damals auch ziemlich unfair, aber zum Glück hat mein Arbeitgeber und ich solange rausgezögert, das ich dann als ausgemustert gewertet wurde. Mir wurde 2 Sachen bei der Musterung angeboten...Koch und Hufschmied...da hab ich auch gleich gesagt, das die nicht mit mir rechnen sollten.
> 
> Man konnte schon was dagegen tun, aber es benötigte Vorbereitung und Ausdauer um bei dem Quatschverein nicht mitmachen zu müssen.


Habe mich auch 2 x zurückstellen lassen damals. Irgendwann haben sie sich nicht mehr drauf eingelassen und ich musste antreten, meinen Job dann damit hinschmeißen (war damals nach der Ausbildung nur befristet). Das gerade als mir mein Chef nen unbefristeten Vertrag in Aussicht gestellt hat. Als ich fertig war, war mein Job natürlich anderweitig besetzt. Zwar war ich nach 1,5 Monaten wieder in anderer Arbeit, aber trotzdem danke für nix.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2020)

Mal gucken wie  es in NRW mit der lockerung laufen wird, Bsp. Wiedereröffnung der Schulen.

Die Busse sind voll wie Sardienenbüchse wenn die Schüler unterwegs sind, da steht man fuss am fuss , da Braucht man schon 4-5 fache der Busse damit die nötige Abstand gibt. 

Und wir sind nur eine 210 000 Einwohnerstadt umgeben von Mülheim, Duisburg, essen  

Also wenn da net die Infektionen hochknallt.


----------



## INU.ID (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gs3BdAxGi1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon verstanden, ich glaube trotzdem, dass du keine Vorstellung davon hast was dir passieren kann. Sich eine Kugel fangen ist definitiv nur das gute Drittel von dem was passieren kann.



Na ja, wenn du ausreichend deutlich machst, dass du Deutscher bist, kommst du vermutlich mit einer mehr oder weniger langen unangenehmen Zwangslage davon. Die geht dann ungefähr so lange, bis die Rechnung für deine, ähem, "sondertouristische" Unterbringung bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du ausreichend deutlich machst, dass du Deutscher bist, kommst du vermutlich mit einer mehr oder weniger langen unangenehmen Zwangslage davon. Die geht dann ungefähr so lange, bis die Rechnung für deine, ähem, "sondertouristische" Unterbringung bezahlt wurde.


Klang im SERE Training anders


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Habe mich auch 2 x zurückstellen lassen damals. Irgendwann haben sie sich nicht mehr drauf eingelassen und ich musste antreten, meinen Job dann damit hinschmeißen (war damals nach der Ausbildung nur befristet). Das gerade als mir mein Chef nen unbefristeten Vertrag in Aussicht gestellt hat. Als ich fertig war, war mein Job natürlich anderweitig besetzt. Zwar war ich nach 1,5 Monaten wieder in anderer Arbeit, aber trotzdem danke für nix.



Mit Ephedrin, Koffein und Beruhigungsmittelchen hab ich meinen Körper bei der Musterung schon komplett aus dem Takt gebracht, ich war ja schon für überhaupt nix geeignet. Gegen jede Erwartung wurde ich doch noch mit 3 gemustert (ausgemustert wird man wahrscheinlich erst, wenn man nen Meter unterm Boden liegt) und musste mir beim Gespräch was überlegen...Kam nicht so gut an, das ich mit nem Panzer über Feldwege heizen und rumballern wollte...da hätte ich schon Bock drauf gehabt.  
3 mal wollten se mich holen und ich war Arbeitstechnisch "leider" immer unabkömmlich...danach war man als Musterstufe 3 dann ausgemustert.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Lockdown: Deutsche sind immer mehr unterwegs - DER SPIEGEL



Da muss sich dann keiner wundern, wenn das Ganze einen Monat verlängert wird. Selbst schuld.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss sich dann keiner wundern, wenn das Ganze einen Monat verlängert wird. Selbst schuld.


Nur habe ich die Befürchtung das es dann zu Unruhen kommen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Da muss dann schon mal der Wasserwerfer betankt werden. Damit lässt sich auch der Mindestabstand einhalten.

______________________________________________________________________________________


*Leopoldina: Weichen stellen für Nachhaltigkeit*

_12:25 Uhr_
Politische Maßnahmen sollten sich auf nationaler wie internationaler Ebene an den Prinzipen von ökologischer und sozialer Nachhaltigkeit sowie Zukunftsverträglichkeit orientieren, empfiehlt die Leopoldina weiter in ihrer Stellungnahme. Wirtschaftliche Konjunkturprogramme sollten grundsätzlich mit den Zielen des europäischen "Green Deals" vereinbar sein.


*Leopoldina: Schulen so bald wie möglich wieder öffnen*

_12:20 Uhr_
Ein weiterer Vorschlag in der Stellungnahme der Leopoldina: Die Schulen sollten so schnell wie möglich schrittweise wieder geöffnet werden - zuerst die Grundschulen und die Sekundarstufe I. Zur Sekundarstufe I gehören etwa Hauptschulen, Realschulen, Gesamtschulen bis Klasse 10 sowie Gymnasien bis einschließlich der Klassen 9 beziehungsweise 10.


*Leopoldina legt Stellungnahme vor*

_12:09 Uhr_
Die nationale Wissenschaftsakademie Leopoldina schlägt vor, das Tragen eines Mund-Nasen-Schutzes in Bussen und Bahnen zur Pflicht zu machen. Der Vorschlag findet sich in der sogenannten dritten Ad-hoc-Stellungnahme der Akademie, der am Mittag veröffentlicht wurde. Wörtlich heißt es dort: "Das Tragen von Mund-Nasen-Schutz sollte als zusätzliche Maßnahme in bestimmten Bereichen wie dem öffentlichen Personenverkehr Pflicht werden."
Weiter schreiben die Experten, das öffentliche Leben könne schrittweise wieder normalisiert werden, wenn sich die Zahl der Neuinfektionen "auf niedrigem Niveau" stabilisieren sollte, notwendige klinische Reservekapazitäten aufgebaut seien und die Versorgung der anderen Patienten wieder regulär aufgenommen werden könne. Als Voraussetzung wird auch genannt, dass Hygieneregeln diszipliniert eingehalten werden.
Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel hatte erklärt, dass ein Gutachten der Leopoldina eine wichtige Rolle bei der Entscheidung über erste Schritte zu einer Rückkehr zur Normalität spielen werde. Am kommenden Mittwoch sollen voraussichtlich Entscheidungen über mögliche Lockerungen gefällt werden.


Gutachten der Leopoldina: Schrittweise Schulöffnung gefordert | tagesschau.de


Wobei so eine Plicht nur möglich ist, wenn dann entsprechend auch Masken am Bahnhof verteilt werden.


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur habe ich die Befürchtung das es dann zu Unruhen kommen wird.



Mich wundert es ja schon, das Gewalttaten und Sexualstraftaten nicht durch die Decken gehen. Man darf sein Gesicht verdecken und es sind nur einzelne Personen unterwegs, die Polizei ist mit dem kontrollieren von Kontaktbeschränkungen beschäftigt...es wäre ja eigentlich der perfekte Zeitpunkt, um allerlei Schindluder zu treiben.


----------



## Slezer (13. April 2020)

CNN hat wieder zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klang im SERE Training anders



Du sollst ja auch insbesondere für die ersten drei Buchstaben in "SERE" motiviert werden. 

Spaß beiseite, bei Militärangehörigen sieht's natürlich etwas anders aus. Da kann es auch gut sein, das du gar nicht erst gefangen genommen wirst. Aber europäische Abenteuertouristen wegfangen, das ist in Somalia wie Geld abheben. 



Slezer schrieb:


> CNN hat wieder zugeschlagen



Bei FOX und Co. geschieht so etwas natürlich nie ...


----------



## Lotto (13. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Habe mich auch 2 x zurückstellen lassen damals. Irgendwann haben sie sich nicht mehr drauf eingelassen und ich musste antreten, meinen Job dann damit hinschmeißen (war damals nach der Ausbildung nur befristet). Das gerade als mir mein Chef nen unbefristeten Vertrag in Aussicht gestellt hat. Als ich fertig war, war mein Job natürlich anderweitig besetzt. Zwar war ich nach 1,5 Monaten wieder in anderer Arbeit, aber trotzdem danke für nix.



Musste damals auch hin.
Ich find es gut das diese mittlerweile ausgesetzt wurde, da es damals einfach richtig ungerecht war. Und ich spreche hier nicht davon, dass Frauen nicht gezogen wurden, sondern selbst 50% der Männer wurden ausgemustert. Und da war es in den meisten Fällen einfach nur Glück/Pech welchen Musterungsarzt man hatte. Kenne Leute die waren sportlich super fit, z.B. einen damalig aktiven Rettungsschwimmer. Der hatte ein Kreuz...das war mehr Muskelmasse dran als an meinem kompletten Körper. Wurde ausgemustert wegen Rückenproblemen (). Verschmitzt hat er zugegeben, dass seine Eltern im Bekanntenkreis nen Arzt hatten der das richtige Attest ausgestellt hat...naja sowas war für mich als reines Arbeiterkind, der in der kompletten(!) Familie der erste mit Abi und dann später Studium war natürlich nicht in Reichweite...
Heute im Job hab ich als Akademiker zu 95% nur mit anderen Akademikern zu tun. Und egal wann ich mit wem über diese Zeit spreche, der andere wurde aus irgendwelchen, teilweise willkürlichen, Gründen ausgemustert. Da fühl ich mich halt schon langsam richtig verarscht.

Hinzu kommt: die brauchten damals eigentlich nur Leute mit abgeschlossener Berufausbildung. Mit uns frischen Abiturienten wussten die nichts anzufangen. Die Zeiten von kostenlosem Führerschein waren damals auch schon vorbei, d.h. Fahrer konnte nur derjenige werden, der eh schon nen Lappen hatte (was natürlich von uns Abiturienten nahezu niemand hatte).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

Risiko von "jüngeren" Menschen, gemeinst sind unter 65 Jährige, und die Letalität

_"...  Doch wie hoch das Sterberisiko für Menschen unter 65 Jahren  ist, blieb unklar. Jetzt liefert eine Studie aus den europäischen  Pandemie-Hotspots konkrete Zahlen. Demnach machen jüngere  Covid-Patienten in Europa fünf bis neun Prozent aller Corona-Todesfälle  aus. Bei jüngeren ohne Vorerkrankungen sind es weniger als ein Prozent. 

... Noch geringer wird der Anteil der Todesfälle von Jüngeren, wenn man  Patienten mit Vorerkrankungen herausnimmt: „Ein Bericht aus Italien  basierend auf 917 Covid-Toten listet sechs Fälle – 0,7 Prozent – von  Menschen unter 65 Jahren und ohne Vorerkrankungen“, berichten Ioannidis  und seine Kollegen. „In den Niederlanden gab es unter 1.651 Todesfälle  nur fünf Tote von gesunden unter 65-Jährigen – das entspricht 0,3  Prozent.“

... *„Insgesamt bestätigt dies die Annahme, dass das Risiko an Covid-19 zu  sterben bei gesunden, jüngeren Menschen verschwindend gering ist“,*  betonen die Wissenschaftler. „Das steht in starkem Kontrast zu vielen  News-Stories über das Sterben von jungen Menschen und zu der Panik, die  diese weitverbreitete Meldungen wecken.“

... Auffällig allerdings: Gerade bei den jüngeren Covid-Toten ist der Anteil der Männer überproportional groß."_
Erste Zahlen zum Covid-Sterberisiko fuer Menschen unter 65 in Europa Coronavirus: Wie gefaehrdet sind Juengere? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin

Und hie rdie Quelle zur gesamten Studie: Population-level COVID-19 mortality risk for non-elderly individuals overall and for non-elderly individuals without underlying diseases in pandemic epicenters | medRxiv

Ich bleibe weiterhin dabei, wir müssen nicht alle "einsperren", sondern die besonders gut schützen, die besonders anfällig sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2020)

Es wird trotzdem ein großteils der jüngere auf der Intensivstation landen und davon Langzeitschäden tragen, und falls deren zahlen hochsteigen und zur Belastung der intensivbetten und medizinischens Personal kommt,  ja dann werden auch viele jüngere dran glauben müssen.


Willst du dann die Ärzte und Co. Solche Zustände zumuten ?

und übernehmst du dann die Aufgabe betroffene Familien die Mitteilung zubringen, das die wohl hops gehen werden oder schon sind ?


Warst du mal zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr während Schulzeiten in pott mit Busse und Straßenbahn unterwegs und danach mittags ?

Wird richtige mobiler Virenverbreitungs Maschinen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Es wird trotzdem ein großteils der jüngere auf der Intensivstation landen und davon Langzeitschäden tragen, und falls deren zahlen hochsteigen und zur Belastung der intensivbetten und medizinischens Personal kommt,  ja dann werden auch viele jüngere dran glauben müssen.


Ich sagte ja nicht komplett lockern, ich sagte, dass unterschiedliche Quarantäne Umfänge für unterschiedliche Gruppen sinnvoll wären. Wir dürfen das wirtschaftliche Leben nicht abtöten. Das kostet langfristig mehr Menschenleben, als vielen bewusst ist.

Mal eine ganz andere Frage. Kann es eigentlich Rentensenkungen geben? Dieses Jahr gab es für Rentner widersinnigerweise noch eine Erhöhung, weil die letztewn Jahr gut liefen. Dieses Jahr gehe ich von 10-50% der Wirtschaftsleistung aus, je nachdem, wie lange die Krise läuft. Kann es dann 2021 entsprchende negative Anpassungeng geben? Ich habe mich da nie mit beschäftigt.

Nachtrag:
_"...Bei fallenden Löhnen hat der Gesetzgeber negativen Rentenanpassungen  einen Riegel vorgeschoben. Folgen auf Jahre mit negativer Lohnentwicklung, Jahre mit positiver Lohnentwicklung, wird die Rente in  den positiven Jahren nicht so stark angehoben. "_
Hintergrund: Haeufige Fragen zur Rente | MDR.DE

Ob das Sinn der Sache ist, wenn es jetzt über viele Jahre massive Einbrüche geben könnte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warst du mal zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr während  Schulzeiten in pott mit Busse und Straßenbahn unterwegs und danach  mittags ?


War ich, aber das ist lange her. Lösungsansatz sind getrennte Bereiche:
Straßenbahn: Wagen bis 20, Wagen von 20-65 und ein Wagen für Menschen über 65, so als Diskussionsbasis, bei Bussen entsprechend  mit mehreren Bussen

Ebenso könnte man in Geschäften z.B. die Teit von 10.00 - 11.00 und 14.00 - 15.00 exklusiv für Menschen über 65 reservieren.

Usw.


----------



## Kelemvor (13. April 2020)

Zahlen aus Italien wo die jüngeren am Ende den älteren bei der Beatmung vorgezogen wurden?
Natürlich ist dann die Sterberate geringer.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2020)

Bei mir sind 4 Busse (20min takt)die ins Stadtzentrum fahren und man tritt schon auf die Füsse, Arsch am Arsch..wortwörtlich. 

Und wir sind nur eine 210 000 Städtchen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind 4 Busse (20min takt)die ins Stadtzentrum fahren und man tritt schon auf die Füsse, Arsch am Arsch..wortwörtlich.


Genau das ist das Problem.  Im Bus darf man, na eher man muss es, sitzt Du alleine auf der Bank und liest ein Buch kostet es 150,-€, je nach Bundesland. Das ist so absurd.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch insbesondere für die ersten drei Buchstaben in "SERE" motiviert werden.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, bei Militärangehörigen sieht's natürlich etwas anders aus. Da kann es auch gut sein, das du gar nicht erst gefangen genommen wirst. Aber europäische Abenteuertouristen wegfangen, das ist in Somalia wie Geld abheben.



Na die zivilen Beispiele waren erschreckend genug. Mit dem Wohnmobil durch Afghanistan und dann entführt worden. Der Mann wurde vor den Augen seiner Frau vergewaltigt und sowas.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Mann wurde vor den Augen seiner Frau vergewaltigt und sowas.



Nicht eher anders herum? Die Islamisten haben es doch genauso ein Problem mit Homosexualität wie Nazis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

Jetzt kommt die Krise verstärkt aus den USA in Mittelamerika an. Alles nicht schön, es trifft sehr arme Menschen

_Im ecuadorianischen Corona-Hotspot Guayaquil hat die Pandemie das  Bestattungswesen lahmgelegt - Militär und Polizei bringen nun die  Leichen weg. Jetzt legt die Spezialeinheit eine erste Zwischenbilanz  vor. _
Coronvirus in Ecuador: Spezialeinheit holt fast 800 Leichen aus Haeusern in Guayaquil - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Ecuador hatte es schon vor den USA erwischt.

12.03.2020
Coronavirus: Ecuador erklaert den Gesundheits-Notstand – Update >> latinapress Nachrichten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ecuador hatte es schon vor den USA erwischt.


Die Ausbreitung in den USA begann sehr früh, es wurde nur nicht getestet. Darum werte ich Zahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht eher anders herum? Die Islamisten haben es doch genauso ein Problem mit Homosexualität wie Nazis.


Es geht da um Macht und Unterdrückung, nicht um Sexualität.


----------



## tdi-fan (13. April 2020)

bitte löschen


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Bleibt doch bitte beim Thema. Zumal ich solche private Sachen nicht öffentlich ins Netz schreiben würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2020)

> Und es gibt keine permanente Überwachung in Südkorea.



??? Natürlich hat Südkorea großflächige permanente Videoüberwachung, vollständige Erfassung digitaler Zahlungsströme und eine extrem hohe Smartphonenutzungsquote. Und all diese Parameter werden aktuell zur Erstellung von Bewegungsprofilen aller angezapft. Dazu kommen direkt vorgeschriebene Maßnahmen für Infektions-Verdächtigte.



> Und noch mal: es ist sehr einfach die ansteckenden Personen zu finden und zu überprüfen und ihre Kontakte auch, aber wir testen weit weniger als Südkorea



Absoluter Bullshit. Solange das Virus in Umlauf ist, musst du jeden, der sich infiziert haben könnte, alle 3-4 Tage testen (und zwar nicht mit schnelltests), um sicherzugehen, dass er bei einer tatsächlichen Infektion niemand anderen mehr ansteckt. Dafür bräuchten wir Deutschlandweit eine Testkapazität von 50 Millionen Test pro Woche und die müssten wir über drei Wochen aufrechterhalten. Wir haben afaik nicht einmal 1% davon. Natürlich könnte man jetzt eine wandernde Grenze quer durch Deutschland ziehen und Schritt für Schritt testen, aber das würde dann eben entsprechend 300 Wochen dauern, bis man das ganze Land auf Virusfreiheit geprüft hat. (Eher das doppelte, weil ein Teil der Kapazitäten für die regulären Prüfungen und für das fortwährend zu prüfende Krankenhauspersonal benötigt wird.)




muadib schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist Covid19 so ansteckend weil es sich eben nicht nur auf die Lunge beschränkt ist sondern auch in den oberen Atemwegen zu finden ist. Daher wird ja auch beim Infektionstest ein Abstrich im Mundraum gemacht.



Nicht im Mund, sondern im Rachen. Das ist physiologisch ein deutlicher Unterschied und sollte keine aktive Virenproduktion im Speichel bedeuten, der in Gegenrichtung störmt. Natürlich kann es sein, dass jemand sich selbst Viren in den Mundraum räuspert und dann mit feuchter Aussprache jemand ansteckt. Aber nach dem Bisschen, was ich weiß, ist Spucken ziemlich ungefährlich im Gegensatz zu Husten.



> Wenn man Infektionsketten verfolgt hat, waren die Ursachen meist, dass viele Menschen sich zusammen in einem Raum befunden haben. Deshalb sind Infektionen im vorbeigehen zwar nicht unmöglich, aber insgesamt gesehen, zu vernachlässigen.



Naja: Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich, Infektionen "im Vorbeigehen" mehrere Tage später aufzuklären. Schon "längere Zeit im gleichen Raum aufgehalten" ist oft nicht mehr nachvollziehbar und bei vielen Fällen wird die Infektionskette auch nicht aufgeklärt. Ob das dann daran liegt, dass es eine Infektion auf eben diesem Wege war oder an anderen Sachen kann man natürlich nicht abschätzen - aber ich würde im Umkehrschluss auch keinen Gegenbeweis ableiten. Infektionskettenanalyse kann Mechanismen gut aufdecken, aber nur mit 100% Aufklärungsquote auch welche Ausschließen. Wenn wir 10% der Fälle nachvollziehen, bleiben 90% Dunkelquote, was Spielraum für hohe, ungeklärte Ansteckungsrisiken offen lässt.
Ich persönlich für die Gefahr eine Übertragung im Vorbeigehen zwar auch deutlich geringer einschätzen, weil man eben maximal 1-2 Atemzüge lang in Kontakt steht. Aber umgekehrt geht man hundert mal mehr Menschen vorbei, als bei derzeitigem Social Distancing länger kontaktiert. Und bei einem immer noch vergleichsweise seltenen Virus kann die Zahl der zufälligen Kontakt der entscheidende Faktor sein.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Mutti ist auf dem schrittweisen Rückzug und hat Spahn machen lassen. Spahn hatte aber nur seine Kanzlerkandidatur auf der Agenda und den Satz_ "Wir sind gut vorbereitet, keine Panik"._
> 
> Als Mutti es zu blöd wurde, hat sie übernommen und Spahn öffentlich und massiv abgewatscht, mit der Aussage, dass man sich nicht hinter föderalen Strukturen verstecken darf. Recht hat sie, aber dann in Einzelfällen zu hart und so weitreichend agiert, in anderen nicht streng und konsequent genug.



Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass Mutti übernommen hat, als es mit Söder steil bergauf ging. Ob wegen ihm (so wirklich scheint sie sich für ihre Partei ja nicht mehr zu interessieren, seitdem sie und ihr Nesthäkchen geschasst wurden) oder aus Amtspflicht weiß ich nicht, aber praktisch ist sie mit mehr Nachmachen und Nachplappern denn mit eigener Initiative am Start. Was abseits der Wirtschaftsschonung okay ist, aber eben auch ein Gesundheitsminister auf Weisung der Regierungschefin hätte machen können.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Urlauber werden rausgeholt. Mit Hilfe von Botschaften, Fluggesellschaften und vielen anderen Leuten die irgendwie mit denen zu tun haben.
> Für Leute die nicht abgereist sind ist das allerdings noch viel schlimmer, sie haben teils ähnliche finanzielle Verluste und die bekommen keinerlei Hilfe. Weil man ja einfach alles abgesagt hat, anstatt Business-Flüge usw. noch ne Weile laufen zu lassen. Vorschlaghammer-Methode ala General im Krieg, innerhalb von Sekunden was entscheiden und dann beten das es nicht falsch war - das brauchen wir in der Demokratie ohne Krieg doch nicht.



Wer ist denn "man"? Breaking News für dich: (Ausnahmsweise) mal nicht die bösen deutschen Politiker. Die haben nur die Einreise an den Flughäfen dicht gemacht (also genau das, was du forderst, wenn auch arg spät), aber nicht das fliegen verboten. Reiner Frachtflug läuft sogar bis heute weitestgehend normal und selbst Passagiermaschinen fliegen teilweise !leer!, um die Landeslots zu sichern. Gecancellt wurde der Ticketverkauf von den Fluggesellschaften, die unter diesen Bedingungen in Deutschland keinen Flieger mehr vollbekommen bzw. bei Wahrung der Sicherheitsabstände im Flugzeug Verluste noch und nöcher machern würden, in Einzelfällen auch vor dem Problem stehen, dass einzelne Länder tatsächlich Landungen verweigern.
Und geschäftliche Flüge dürften Anfang März, weitab sämtlicher Urlaubshochzeiten, den Großteil des zu vermeidenen Personenverkehrs ausgemacht haben. Die auszuklammern wäre also komplett bescheuert gewesen.

Urlauber werden übrigens nur da rausgeholt, wo sie ausreichend hoher Dichte vorhanden sind (bzw. es wird nach der Anzahl priorisiert) und wo sich Ausreise- und Landegenehmigungen ergattern lassen. Es gibt nicht gerade wenige, bei denen es mit mindestens einem der drei Punkte hakt. Und wer dann keine Pauschalreise gebucht hat, der hat nicht nur die regulären finanziellen Verluste durch 0 Einkünfte (kann ja nichtmal Unterstützungsanträge in Deutschland stellen), sondern obendrauf auch noch laufende Hotelrechnungen. (Verschärft dadurch, dass man an vielen Orten nicht gerade mehr von Wahlfreiheit in Sachen Hotels sprechen kann.)




keinnick schrieb:


> In Russland wird es jetzt wohl auch ernst, nachdem man das Ganze anfangs offenbar heruntergespielt hat: https://twitter.com/ZDFheute/status/1249391391207276555



Was RT dazu wohl berichtet? Für die selbstentwickelten russischen Tests waren sie doch voller Lob und ein Heilmittel gab es in Russland auch schon...




cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt Schnelltests und die Leute können warten so lange wie für den Test nötig.



Die Antikörper-Schnelltests arbeiten schon in der Theorie verzögert. Wenn jemand keine Symptome zeigt und ein Antikörpertest negativ ausfällt, dann sagt das bestenfalls eins: Derjenige war bis vor zwei Wochen 100% Corona-frei. Ob er es jetzt immer noch ist, weiß man aber nicht bzw. müsste man zusätzlich durch eine 14-tägige totale Quarantäne sicherstellen. (totale. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Intensivstation-Larifari, wo man täglich Menschen mit ein Bisschen Schutzkleidung sieht)

In der Praxis kommt noch hinzu, dass diese Tests ungeprüfte Schnellschüsse sind. Spanien hatte ja schon die Pleite mit einem nicht funktionierenden Test, Falsch-Positivmeldungen sind auch schon mehrfach aufgetreten. Wenn du eine Bevölkerung an Außengrenzen schützen willst, müsstest du also 14 Tage totale Quarantäne und zusätzlich wenigstens ein halbes Dutzend verschiedener Test praktizieren.

Wo da noch ein praktischer Unterschied zu "Grenzen dichtmachen" besteht...




cryon1c schrieb:


> funktionierenden Wirtschaft (die vll mit 80% weiterlaufen kann aber nicht mit 20% wie jetzt)



Wo hast du denn die "20%" her?
Ich kenne zugegebenermaßen keine deutschen Zahlen zur Wirtschaftsleistung, aber selbst in Italien war von 70% laufender Produktion die Rede und Arbeitslosen- sowie Kurzarbeiteranstiege klingen für mich auch in Deutschland nicht nach mehr als 30-40% Stillstand. Und die gehen noch größtenteils auf Firmen zurück, die sich für extreme internationale Abhängigkeit entschieden haben und jetzt ohne Ausgangsmaterialien oder Abnehmer dastehen. Aber daran kann die deutsche Regierung auch nichts ändern, das sind unternehmerische Entscheidungen und unternehmerisches Risiko, die diesen Unternehmen jetzt auf die Füße fallen. Direkt geschlossen wurden eigentlich nur der stationäre Einzelhandel und ein paar Dienstleister. Aber letztere sind in der Dienstleistungswüste Deutschland nicht die Welt und ersterer... 2018 hatten wird 311 Milliarden Gesamtumsatz und davon gingen locker 70% auf Lebensmittel und typische Baumarktwaren zurück, die in allen respektive vielen Bundesländern 1:1 weitermachen. Selbst wenn man noch großzügig was für Friseure & Co drauf packt (und in der Realität machen die wirklich wenig Umsatz) reden wir hier von 100-150 Milliarden Geschäftseinbußen direkt durch die nationalen Maßnahmen. Das sind 1-2% der BIP, aber auch erst wenn die Schließungen 12 Monate anhalten. "80% weiterlaufen lassen" wäre ein Rückschritt gegenüber dem aktuellen Stand... 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir hatten so wenig Physik, da hat man quasi nichts gelernt. Es gibt Strom, Wasser und Feuer, Stunde vorbei ab nach Hause! Hatte ja auch keiner Bock drauf, obwohl das meiner Meinung nach eins der wichtigstens Fächer überhaupt ist.



Kann nicht für Realschulen sprechen, aber an Gymnasien sollte Physik wenigstens 5 Jahre lang mit wenigstens 2 Wochenstunden Pflicht sein. Umgekehrt kann ich aber nicht wirklich sagen, dass irgendwas des dort gelehrten wichtig wäre. Den anwendungsnahen Teil der Basics, also was Schwerkraft und Massenträgheit so mit einem anrichten können, bringt manch Youtube-Fail-Video in 5 Minuten besser rüber. Und alles komplexere muss erst interpretiert werden, wozu die meisten Leute aber zu faul/auch mit deutlich mehr Unterricht unfähig sind. Selbst als mündiger Bürger begegnet einem Physik als erst als angewandte Technik: Niemand muss verstehen, wie Kernspaltung funktioniert (=Physik), sondern wenn dann die Risiken weiterer Nutzung der Atomkraft (=Technik. Und Soziologie. Und vor allem sehr viel BWL)
Diese Folgen der Physik werden aber so oder so nicht im Physikunterricht behandelt.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Soll ich dir was sagen? Ich hab wesentlich mehr Angst vor einem Erdbeben. Oder vor HIV. Oder vor Krebs. Oder von einem Vollidioten der eine Atomrakete abfeuert - egal aus welcher Richtung. Als vor dem Mist.



Ängste sollten schon allgemein keine Entscheidungsgrundlage für Politik sein, deine Ängste im speziellen erst recht nicht.
(Mal ehrlich: HIV mit einer nicht behandelbaren, tödlichen Epidemie vergleichen? WTF? Abgesehen davon, dass es wirklich leicht ist, sich zu beinahe 100% vor einer HIV-Ansteckung zu schützen, ist auf Niveau des deutschen Gesundheitssystems mittlerweile auch für HIV-Positive ein normales und normal langes Leben möglich.)



> Grippe hat eine bestätigte Sterberate von 0,2%. Trotzdem juckt sich kein Schwein und wir verteilen sie fröhlich auf allen Messen, Festivals, Konzerten und Stadtfesten.



Bestätigt durch wen? Quelle?
Für Deutschland wird von im Schnitt um die 10 Millionen Infektionen im Jahr ausgegangen (eben wegen null Isolationsmaßnahmen) und wir kommen im Schnitt auf vielleicht 5000 Tote jährlich. Das sind nicht 0,2%, sondern 0,02%. Corona dagegen steht, wenn man die jetzt schon dreimal bestätigte Untertestung von Faktor 3 berücksichtigt, bei 0,06% (Südkorea) bzw. 0,07% (Deutschland), WENN man derart drastische Maßnahmen und reichlich Intensivmedizin betreibt und 4% (Italien), wenn man das eben nicht mehr leisten kann. Und: Während die Grippetoten zu erheblichen Teil auf eigene Dummheit zurückgehen, da sich fast jeder impfen lassen kann, trifft Corona jeden.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ja schon, das Gewalttaten und Sexualstraftaten nicht durch die Decken gehen. Man darf sein Gesicht verdecken und es sind nur einzelne Personen unterwegs, die Polizei ist mit dem kontrollieren von Kontaktbeschränkungen beschäftigt...es wäre ja eigentlich der perfekte Zeitpunkt, um allerlei Schindluder zu treiben.


Wenn man das zu lange durchziehen will gibt es einen Bürgerkrieg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bestätigt durch wen? Quelle?
> Für Deutschland wird von im Schnitt um die 10 Millionen Infektionen im Jahr ausgegangen (eben wegen null Isolationsmaßnahmen) und wir kommen im Schnitt auf vielleicht 5000 Tote jährlich. Das sind nicht 0,2%, sondern 0,02%. Corona dagegen steht, wenn man die jetzt schon dreimal bestätigte Untertestung von Faktor 3 berücksichtigt, bei 0,06% (Südkorea) bzw. 0,07% (Deutschland), WENN man derart drastische Maßnahmen und reichlich Intensivmedizin betreibt und 4% (Italien), wenn man das eben nicht mehr leisten kann. Und: Während die Grippetoten zu erheblichen Teil auf eigene Dummheit zurückgehen, da sich fast jeder impfen lassen kann, trifft Corona jeden.


Und Corona schwankt zwischen geringen 0,37% ( Heinsberg-Studie) und 1,98 (WHO).

Wer immer noch argumentiert, dass die normale Grippe schlimmer ist, der hat den Schuss nicht gehört.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Bei den bestätigten Fällen liegt die Todesrate bei 2,36%.
(3022 / 127916)


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

Ja ok. WHO hatte vor ein paar Tagen noch 1,98% genannt für Deutschland.
Und in Italien ist es viel schlimmer und in Spanien. In den USA auch.
In manch anderen richtig armen Land wird das Verhältnis wohl leider noch schlechter.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2020)

Wow, ich hoffe die Dame hat sich im Ton vergriffen und ihren Tweet lediglich ungeschickt formuliert: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar sind Partys in diesen Zeiten ein Unding. Der Ton gefällt mir trotzdem nicht. 

Quelle: https://twitter.com/SawsanChebli/status/1249655750722453505
Wer ist das? Sawsan Chebli – Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Italien und Spanien liegen über 10%.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. April 2020)

Wesentliche Änderungen im Umgang mit Sozialen Netzwerken in der Türkei.

Coronavirus in der Tuerkei: Erdogan-Regierung verschaerft Internet-Zensur  -
	Politik Ausland -
	Bild.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Demokratien wie Deutschland und Diktaturen wie der Türkei. In letzteren wird jegliche Pressefreiheit unterdrückt, obwohl es dafür für die Infektionsverhinderung keinen Grund gibt.


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man das zu lange durchziehen will gibt es einen Bürgerkrieg.



Ich bin von der momentanen Situation auch nicht angetan, aber was wäre die Alternative?
Die Alten sterben lassen, was zwar unsere Rentenkassen erleichtert, jeden mit dem scheiß anstecken lassen, obwohl noch nix bekannt ist, was eventuelle Spätfolgen sein könnten, nur um in ein paar Jahren festzustellen...war *******, ein paar Millionen sind durch ne Lungenkrankheit durch Corona arbeitsunfähig und niemand weiß, wie man damit umgehen soll.

Wie man's macht, macht mans eh verkehrt...positiv denken, wird schon irgendwie schief gehen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Bürgerkrieg gibt es auch nur, wenn die Nazis ihre jahrelangen Phantasien davon versuchen umzusetzen.
Deutschland: Rechte Prepper ruesten sich fuer "Buergerkrieg" - DER SPIEGEL
Rechte Terrorzellen - Wie gross ist das Problem?

Das ist Aufgabe der Sicherheitsbehörden das zu verhindern, zum einen indem man ihnen die Waffen abnimmt, zum anderen indem man ihre rechtsextreme Propaganda/Verschwörungstheorien im Netz löscht um ihnen die Reichweite zu nehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

Ecksim, ob man überhaupt einen Unterschied merken wird?
Die Generation die heute alt ist hat teilweise über Jahre viel dreckigere Luft geatmet, geraucht und so ihre Lunge geschädigt.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Das merkt man schon, wenn die Altenheime plötzlich leer sind, weil alle draufgegangen sind.


----------



## Elistaer (13. April 2020)

Ich bin auf den 23.04 gespannt denn dann beginnt der Ramadan und das wird bei der großen Muslimischen Gemeinde in Deutschland böse enden spätestens dann hört keiner was von Kontakt verboten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin von der momentanen Situation auch nicht angetan, aber was wäre die Alternative?
> Die Alten sterben lassen, was zwar unsere Rentenkassen erleichtert, jeden mit dem scheiß anstecken lassen, obwohl noch nix bekannt ist, was eventuelle Spätfolgen sein könnten, nur um in ein paar Jahren festzustellen...war *******, ein paar Millionen sind durch ne Lungenkrankheit durch Corona arbeitsunfähig und niemand weiß, wie man damit umgehen soll.
> 
> Wie man's macht, macht mans eh verkehrt...positiv denken, wird schon irgendwie schief gehen.


Ja das ist alles sehr schwierig. Die Entscheidungsträger haben eine sehr hohe Verantwortung zu tragen.
Ich finde die Maßnahmen ja richtig, vor allem da ich auch selber zur Risikogruppe gehöre.
Es macht mir auch keine Probleme länger zu Hause zu bleiben, da ich vorher eh meistens zu Hause war (ausser wenn ich zur Arbeit gegangen bin - ich habe im Moment Zwangspause).
Aber viele andere Menschen kommen damit nicht klar. Wenn man alleine wohnt und wohlmöglich sogar noch psychisch krank ist, kann man auf dumme Gedanken kommen. Zum Glück habe ich eine Familie.
Auch finde es sehr hart das Alte und KRanke nicht besucht werden dürfen. Manch einer stirbt in diesen Tagen einsam, ohne sich von seiner Familie verabschieden zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den 23.04 gespannt denn dann beginnt der Ramadan und das wird bei der großen Muslimischen Gemeinde in Deutschland böse enden spätestens dann hört keiner was von Kontakt verboten.



Ach wieder so einer der seine Verschwörungstheorien/FakeNews auspackt. Das ist schon lange widerlegt worden.

Einschraenkungen wegen Corona: Keine Sonderregeln im Ramadan | tagesschau.de


----------



## Elistaer (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ach wieder so einer der seine Verschwörungstheorien auspackt. Das ist schon lange widerlegt worden.
> 
> Einschraenkungen wegen Corona: Keine Sonderregeln im Ramadan | tagesschau.de


Das sind keine Theorien, es ist aber so das man oft genug hört das man da mit Samthandschuhen ran geht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Und es gilt für alle das gleiche. Keine Versammlungen.

Bisher habe da vor allem Christen geklagt und verloren. OVG: Weiterhin keine Gottesdienste in der Hauptstadt | LTO.de
Ostern ohne Gottesdienste: BVerfG weist Eilanträge ab | LTO.de



Elistaer schrieb:


> Das sind keine Theorien, es ist aber so das man oft genug hört das man da mit Samthandschuhen ran geht.



Man sollte sich auf Fakten verlassen und nicht auf irgendwelche Fakenews bei Facebook oder Whatsapp Kettenbriefe von Nazis.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Demokratien wie Deutschland und Diktaturen wie der Türkei. In letzteren wird jegliche Pressefreiheit unterdrückt, obwohl es dafür für die Infektionsverhinderung keinen Grund gibt.


Man hat dort wohl Angst, schlecht dazustehen. Ich kann Erdogan nicht ab wegen seiner Syrien-Politik, aber von Diktatur zu sprechen, geht meiner Meinung zu weit.

News: Bilder der Corona Krise:
AP PHOTOS: A week of images from the coronavirus pandemic


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Natürlich ist Erdogan nach seinem inszenierten Putsch ein Diktator. Er hat die Opposition in den Knast gesteckt und alle Journalisten, die negativ berichten in den Knast gesteckt. Das ist aber OT.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass Mutti übernommen hat, als es mit Söder steil bergauf ging.


Das einzige, womit es in Bayern steil bergauf geht, sind die Infektionszahlen. Da hat Söder einfach am Anfang geschlafen und macht jetzt auf harten Mann. Das ist durchschaubar, zumindest für Nichtbayern. Bayern, so erwarte ich das, werden ihn für einen grooooßen Führer halten ...



Elistaer schrieb:


> Das sind keine Theorien, es ist aber so das man oft genug hört


In AfD Kreisen ist es auch "Notwehr", wenn man Asylantenheime anzündet. Nur weil diese Grütze ständig wiederholt wird, wird sie nicht richtig. Die Benachteiligungen in diesem Land für alle ohne Ariernachweis sind erschreckend, immer wieder und an jeder Stelle.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Erdogan nach seinem inszenierten Putsch ein Diktator. Er hat die Opposition in den Knast gesteckt und alle Journalisten, die negativ berichten in den Knast gesteckt. Das ist aber OT.


Sind noch alle da:
Grosse Nationalversammlung der Tuerkei – Wikipedia


----------



## Lotto (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bleibe weiterhin dabei, wir müssen nicht alle "einsperren", sondern die besonders gut schützen, die besonders anfällig sind.



Auch wenn das Risiko für jüngere, gesündere Menschen an Covid 19 "verschwindend gering" ist, so ist sie trotzdem nicht Null.
Und alleine auf der Intensivstation zu landen und künstlich beamtet zu werden ist kein Zuckerschlecken. Auf 1-2 Wochen mit nem Schlauch in der Luftröhre, Nahrung über den Tropf, im eigenen Saft durch Fieber, im halben Koma kann ich gerne verzichten.
Selbst wenn du das überlebst, danach bist du platt. Danach brauchst erstmal min. 2 Wochen um überhaupt wieder geradeaus zu gehen und 2+2 berechnen zu können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Risiko für jüngere, gesündere Menschen an Covid 19 "verschwindend gering" ist, so ist sie trotzdem nicht Null.
> Und alleine auf der Intensivstation zu landen und künstlich beamtet zu werden ist kein Zuckerschlecken.


Dann gehe ich davon aus, dass Dir mit fast 400.000 Verletzten pro Jahr, von denen zehntausende auf die Intensivstation kommen, so groß erscheint, dass Du nicht am Verkehr teilnimmst. Das wäre ja auch quasi Selbstmord.  Eigentlich müsste man doch sofort die gesamte Industrie, die diesen mörderischen Verkehr fördert, verbieten, oder?
Verkehrsunfaelle in Deutschland  -  Statistisches Bundesamt

Alleine 15.000 schwer verletzte Fahrradfahrer, in der Regel übergesemmelt von Autos und Lastkraftwagen.
Verletzte bei Verkehrsunfaellen nach Art der Verkehrsbeteiligung - DVR

Niemand sagt, dass es für junge Menschen komplett harmlos ist, es geht aber wie immer um die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Darum haben wir auch alle kein Problem, uns den Risiken des Straßenverkehrs auszusetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr eigentlich zu meiner Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung? Ist die halbwegs schlüssig oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich die aktuellen Maßnahmen für sinnvoll halte.  Und zeigen was passiert, wenn man alles ungebremst laufen lassen würde.
> Natürlich ist das alles noch viel dynamischer, aber aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten Mathematik-Kenntnisse, kann ich mich hier nicht besser ausdrücken.



Deine Überlegungen sind irgendwie überflüssig, weil sie genau die gleichen Grundlagen wie die allgemein "flatten the curve"-Strategie nutzen, aber eben weitaus weniger komplex auswerten als die offiziellen Rechnungen?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Reis und Nudeln gabs 2 Wochen lang hier gar nicht, von Klopapier wollen wir mal nicht reden.
> NRG5 kostet das 7 fache (!) des normalen Preises und wird frühestens Juni geliefert (wenn ich das gewusst hätte wär ich reich geworden ).
> Öl hat eine Lieferzeit von 12 Wochen aktuell, Propankartuschen sind ausverkauft
> Antibiotika werden knapp, Ibuprofen, Paracetamol usw. sind regional schwer zu bekommen, Desinfektionsmittel seit vielen Wochen gar nicht.
> Mehl war ebenfalls 2 Wochen vergriffen.



Okay, in deiner Region solltest du dann vielleicht doch noch das Zombie-Notfallkit bereithalten. Ich habe einmal keine Nudeln, einmal kein Mehl in den Regalen gesehen. Reis war niemals vollständig ausverkauft, wenn auch einmal knapp (Nudeln waren ebenfalls ein zweites Mal knapp). Klopapier gab es tatsächlich 2,5 Wochen lang praktisch gar nicht, das wars dann aber auch schon. Warum gerade jetzt Notnahrung kaufen sollte, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft - das Zeug hat jetzt nicht gerade ein überlegenes Geschmacks/Kosten-Verhältnis, sondern zeichnet sich durch eine lange Lagerfähigkeit BIS ZU einer Krise in weiter Ferne aus.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier wohnst du? Hier in Leipzig sind all die besagten Sachen vorhanden, Desinfektion war in der Apotheke schon im März wieder verfügbar, Klopapier ist auch wieder da und Feuchttücher für den Popo hat über Wochen keiner angefasst, mögen die Leute wohl nicht obwohl das ne super Sache ist.



Das Feedback höre ich aus dem Osten aber oft und von Leuten, die rübergemacht haben, entsprechendes Amusement über die Wessis. Wer 40 Jahre Erfahrung damit hat, eine angemessene Menge von Dingen dann zu kaufen, wenn es sie gibt, anstatt immer nur das gerade nötige, wenn man es braucht, verfällt eben nicht in Hamsterkäufe oder Notstände, wenn irgendwas mal eine Woche lang knapp wird.
(Schlussfolgerung: Wäre der kalte Krieg jemals heiß geworden, wäre die DDR nach einer Woche erobert gewesen. Und die BRD nach zwei Wochen verhungert. )




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im ländlicheren Bereich ist die Situation da etwas anders als in Großstädten. Hier gibts bis heute kein Desinfektionsmittel, nicht mal industriell (mein Arbeitgeber mischt eigenes nach WHO-Rezept seit Wochen für seine Angestellten!). Nahrung ist wieder fast komplett da, Klopapier ist immer noch vergriffen, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so extrem (wenn man 2-3 Läden abklappert findet man mit Glück noch ne Packung).



Ausgerechned Desinfektionsmittel fehlte in deiner Prepper-Liste aber  (Außer du willst den Whiskeyvorrat missbrauchen)



> Wie gesagt alles kein Thema, von mir aus könnten die alle noch 6 Wochen zu machen. Aber wie der Auslöser dieses Nebenthemas schon gesagt wurde oben: Man erkennt wie labil das System ist und wie wenig die breite Masse darauf vorbereitet ist wenns maln paar Wochen nix gäbe.



Die Leute sind sicherlich miserabel vorbereitet. Sowohl was die Vorräte angeht als auch was das Wissen über den Unterschied zwischen nötigen Vorräten und unnötigen Hamsterkäufen angeht. Aber vom System bin ich positiv überrascht. Die schwerwiegenste Auswirkung auf meine Grundversorgung war einmal zusätzlich Einkaufen zu gehen, um bei Beginn der Hamsterkäufe eine Packung Klopapier in der Drogerie zu holen, statt sie im Supermarkt mitzunehmen. Und einmal musste ich mich für Hackfleisch an der Theke anstellen, weil das SB-Regel leergekauft war. Ansonsten leide ich nur unter den direkten Coronaschutzmaßnahmen, wegen denen ich jetzt ungefähr doppelt so lange zum Einkaufen brauche und unter dem explodierten Informationsbedarf. #Coronaichhaltsnichtmehraus #Pandemiediesesleid #Lockerungensofortoderichrasteaus




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja. Und jetzt wurde die Beschaffungsabteilung der BW damit beauftragt Schutzmasken zu besorgen. Der wahrscheinlich mit Abstand schwerfälligste und bürokratischste Apparat den unser Land je hervorgebracht hat.
> 
> Aber es stimmt, die Krise hat garantiert nicht nur Nachteile.



Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass aus diesem Umdenken was längerfristiges wird. Schon jetzt ist das Thema "kompromisslose Globalisierung ist *******" aus den Nachrichten verschwunden und dank staatlicher Hilfen sind die direkten Schäden für Unternehmen klein im Vergleich zu ihren bisherigen Einsparungen und im Vergleich zu den Verlusten aus dem Marktkollaps. Somit werden weder Politik noch Wirtschaft großartig umdenken. Einsparungen im Gesundheitssystem sind die nächsten 1-2 Jahre nur noch verdeckt möglich und die Empfehlungen von Katastrophenforschern werden da, wo es billig ist, in 1-2 zusätzliche Depotfüllungen umgemüntzt werden, aber mehr verspreche ich mir nicht. Erinnert sich noch einer an die Finanzkrise? (Ja, genau die Finanzkrise, die IMMER NOCH ANDAUERT) Da wurde monatelang über dringend nötige Trennungen bei den Banken, staatliche Kontrolle oder gar Übernahme und über dutzende Maßnahmen zur Zügelung der Börsen diskutiert. Fast alle Parteien haben einige Forderungen übernommen, zivile Aktionsbündnisse sind aus dem nichts entstanden (Occupy) oder gigantisch gewachsen (Attac) und was hat das am Ende gebracht: Niente. 0. Gar nichts hat sich geändert. Im Vergleich dazu ist die politische/öffentlichkeitswirksame Wirkung von Corona gleich null, weil alle viel zu sehr mit ihrem Alltag beschäftigt sind.

Der einzige bleibende Einfluss, auf den ich hoffe: Home Office wird sich deutlich gestiegender Beliebtheit erfreuen. Ansonsten sind wird es in 3-4 Monaten fast nur noch um die Rezession gehen. Und das man die doch mit viel mehr Welthandel auffangen muss, also schnell Mercosur und TTIP in vollem oder sogar noch gestiegenem Umfange durchsetzen und viel mit den Chinesen zusammenarbeiten (die ohnehin unterm Strich massiv profitieren werden, einfach weil sie als erste aus dem Lockdown auftauchen und dann voll handlungsfähig alle sich ergebenden Gelegenheiten ergreifen können)




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Art von Zwangsarbeit wurde leider nicht abgeschafft, sondern nur pausiert, aber erfeulicherweise wurde das gemacht, denn es ist ein massiver Eingriff in die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen, ihn zum Militärdienst zu zwingen (man konnte da zwar auch in den Zivildienst, aber nicht so einfach).



"Nicht so einfach"? Rechtlich vielleicht nicht, da blieb der Zivildienst immer eine Ausnahme. Aber wer es seit Erfindung des Internets nicht mehr geschafft hat, zu verweigern (und auch davor gab es genug Vorlagen), der muss so blöd gewesen sein, dass ihn nichtmal das Heer als Tragtier eingezogen hätte.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist fürs echte Abenteuer doch die ganze Spannung weg, wenn man sich noch Personenschutz nimmt.
> Dazu setzt das doch geradezu so etwas wie "Vorbereitung" voraus.



Der optimierungsfreudige und sparsame Deutsche sollte sich deswegen kurzerhand als Kämpfer melden. Gefahr maximiert, Vorbereitungsaufwand minimiert, Verhandlungen über Schutz durch den lokalen Warlord absoluten Führer entfallen gänzlich und falls man überleben sollte, hat man am Ende sogar mehr Geld als vorher, anstatt für seinen Urlaub zu bezahlen!




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich fand das damals auch ziemlich unfair, aber zum Glück hat mein Arbeitgeber und ich solange rausgezögert, das ich dann als ausgemustert gewertet wurde. Mir wurde 2 Sachen bei der Musterung angeboten...Koch und Hufschmied...da hab ich auch gleich gesagt, das die nicht mit mir rechnen sollten.



Hufschmied? Echt? 
Das hätte ich sogar amüsant gefunden, stattdessen wollten sie mir ne Pilotenlaufbahn andrehen 
(Aber das Gesicht, als ich daraufhin meine fertige Verweigerung rübergereicht und mich in einen freien Nachmittag verabschiedet habe, war Gold wert )




Eckism schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ja schon, das Gewalttaten und Sexualstraftaten nicht durch die Decken gehen. Man darf sein Gesicht verdecken und es sind nur einzelne Personen unterwegs, die Polizei ist mit dem kontrollieren von Kontaktbeschränkungen beschäftigt...es wäre ja eigentlich der perfekte Zeitpunkt, um allerlei Schindluder zu treiben.



Die Dunkelziffer bei häuslicher Gewalt ist extrem und die Meldungen finden oft verzögert statt. Das düfte sich in einer Lage, in der das Opfer nicht einfach grundlos den Haushalt verlassen kann, noch schlimmer werden und gleichzeitig haben viele der nicht-staatlichen Hilfseinrichtungen schließen müssen. Befürchtet wird ein massiver Anstieg seit langem, aber Zahlen darüber würde ich erst im Sommer erwarten.




Lotto schrieb:


> Musste damals auch hin.
> Ich find es gut das diese mittlerweile ausgesetzt wurde, da es damals einfach richtig ungerecht war. Und ich spreche hier nicht davon, dass Frauen nicht gezogen wurden, sondern selbst 50% der Männer wurden ausgemustert. Und da war es in den meisten Fällen einfach nur Glück/Pech welchen Musterungsarzt man hatte. Kenne Leute die waren sportlich super fit, z.B. einen damalig aktiven Rettungsschwimmer. Der hatte ein Kreuz...das war mehr Muskelmasse dran als an meinem kompletten Körper. Wurde ausgemustert wegen Rückenproblemen (). Verschmitzt hat er zugegeben, dass seine Eltern im Bekanntenkreis nen Arzt hatten der das richtige Attest ausgestellt hat...naja sowas war für mich als reines Arbeiterkind, der in der kompletten(!) Familie der erste mit Abi und dann später Studium war natürlich nicht in Reichweite...
> Heute im Job hab ich als Akademiker zu 95% nur mit anderen Akademikern zu tun. Und egal wann ich mit wem über diese Zeit spreche, der andere wurde aus irgendwelchen, teilweise willkürlichen, Gründen ausgemustert. Da fühl ich mich halt schon langsam richtig verarscht.
> 
> Hinzu kommt: die brauchten damals eigentlich nur Leute mit abgeschlossener Berufausbildung. Mit uns frischen Abiturienten wussten die nichts anzufangen. Die Zeiten von kostenlosem Führerschein waren damals auch schon vorbei, d.h. Fahrer konnte nur derjenige werden, der eh schon nen Lappen hatte (was natürlich von uns Abiturienten nahezu niemand hatte).



Das wurde aber schon lange vor Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht besser. In diesem Jahrtausend wurde T3 praktisch gar nicht mehr gezogen und ein Mangel herrschte praktisch nur noch an Abiturienten für die anspruchsvolleren Laufbahnen. Entsprechend musste man ein fake-Attest oder Drogenkonsum-Lügen nur noch auffahren, wenn man auf eine komplette Ausmusterung auswar. Wer einfach nur nicht hin wollte, konnte durch Simulation entsprechender Unfitness, dummes Anstellen und ein paar könnte-ja-sein Wehwechen die Chance auf Einzug leicht unter 10% drücken. War halt nur blöd, dass man dann jahrelang keine Sicherheit hatte.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bleibe weiterhin dabei, wir müssen nicht alle "einsperren", sondern die besonders gut schützen, die besonders anfällig sind.



Also alle über 65 und alle jüngeren mit Diabetes, Asthma, Lungenvorerkrankung, starkem Tabakkonsum, etc.? Das dürfte dann mindestens 1/3 der Bevölkerung, möglicherweise sogar die Hälfte sein.

Und die müsste man dann natürlich wirklich einsperren, also voller Grundrechteentzug für 30-40 Millionen Menschen, denn wenn alle anderen infektiös und frei rumrennen, funktionieren Vorsichtsmaßnahmen auf heutigem Niveau nicht mehr.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja nicht komplett lockern, ich sagte, dass unterschiedliche Quarantäne Umfänge für unterschiedliche Gruppen sinnvoll wären.



Wir haben keine Quarantäne. Wir haben Kontakteinschränkungen und diese basieren auf Gegenseitigkeit. Die können nicht einseitig nur für einen Teil der Bevölkerung umgesetzt werden, weil sie eine Leerung des öffentlichen Raums als Kernelement nutzen.



> Mal eine ganz andere Frage. Kann es eigentlich Rentensenkungen geben?



Das normale Rentengesetzt erlaubt nur 0-Hebungen, aber keine Senkungen. Das heißt wenn das Durchschnittseinkommen dieses und nächstes Jahr niedriger ausfällt, wovon auszugehen ist, bekommen Rentner dafür 2022 keine Abzüge, sondern müssen nur auf weitere Anhebungen verzichten, bis die Löhne wieder so hoch sind, dass sich ein höheres Rentenniveau als das bereits erreichte rechtfertigen. Afaik wird nicht mal die Delle dazwischen eingepreist, dass die zeitweilig "zu hohen" Renten werden den Steuerzahlern aufgelastet und nicht durch eine folgende Phase mit "zu niedrigen" Renten kompensiert.

Hast du nach 15 Jahren Unionsregierungen ernsthaft erwartet (nicht das die SPD nenneswert besser wäre in dieser Hinsicht), dass Rentnern in Deutschland irgend ein Haar gekrümmt wird? Es wäre zwar allerhöchste Zeit dafür, die vom Souverän der 60er, 70er und 80er verursachten Probleme auf die Renten anzurechnen, aber die sind das heilige Lamm der deutschen Politik.



> War ich, aber das ist lange her. Lösungsansatz sind getrennte Bereiche:
> Straßenbahn: Wagen bis 20, Wagen von 20-65 und ein Wagen für Menschen über 65, so als Diskussionsbasis, bei Bussen entsprechend  mit mehreren Bussen
> 
> Ebenso könnte man in Geschäften z.B. die Teit von 10.00 - 11.00 und 14.00 - 15.00 exklusiv für Menschen über 65 reservieren.



Heißt also es fährt für jede Altesgruppe nur noch alle 1,5 Stunden ein Bus statt alle 30 Minuten? Und bei Straßenbahnen mit Durchgang dürfen 2/3tel der Leute nicht mehr mitfahren? Schichtarbeiter müssen künftig von Luft und Liebe leben, weil sie nicht mehr einkaufen können?




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind 4 Busse (20min takt)die ins Stadtzentrum fahren und man tritt schon auf die Füsse, Arsch am Arsch..wortwörtlich.
> 
> Und wir sind nur eine 210 000 Städtchen



Das ist beinahe unabhängig von der Stadtgröße. Erst in Gegenden, wo nur noch 3-4 Busse am Tag als "Grundversorgung" und Rücksicht auf Fahrgastzahlen fahren, gibt es viel leerere Verkehrsmittel. Aber sonsten wird nach Bedarf geplant, ich habe auch schon bei 5-Minutentaktung auf das nächste Verkehrsmittel warten müssen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Ausbreitung in den USA begann sehr früh, es wurde nur nicht getestet. Darum werte ich Zahlen.



Die Situation in Guayaquil geht trotzdem schon seit zwei Wochen durch die Medien.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den bestätigten Fällen liegt die Todesrate bei 2,36%.
> (3022 / 127916)





RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. WHO hatte vor ein paar Tagen noch 1,98% genannt für Deutschland.
> Und in Italien ist es viel schlimmer und in Spanien. In den USA auch.
> In manch anderen richtig armen Land wird das Verhältnis wohl leider noch schlechter.



Ich habe mit den geschätzten Gesamtinfiziertenzahlen gerechnet, da die Dunkelziffern von Influenza und Corona nichts gemeinsam haben. Man muss also die Gesamtsterblichkeit betrachten und da schneidet Corona eben je nach Behandlungsniveau und Betroffenengruppe um Faktor 3 bis 20 schlimmer ab.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Überlegungen sind irgendwie überflüssig, weil sie genau die gleichen Grundlagen wie die allgemein "flatten the curve"-Strategie nutzen, aber eben weitaus weniger komplex auswerten als die offiziellen Rechnungen?


Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass meine bescheidenen Mathematik-Kenntnisse nicht mehr zulassen.
Aber als einfache Argumentation gegen Corona-Skeptiker sollte es reichen.
Das habe ich zumindest schon auf Facebook festgestellt. 



> Ich habe mit den geschätzten Gesamtinfiziertenzahlen gerechnet, da die Dunkelziffern von Influenza und Corona nichts gemeinsam haben. Man muss also die Gesamtsterblichkeit betrachten und da schneidet Corona eben je nach Behandlungsniveau und Betroffenengruppe um Faktor 3 bis 20 schlimmer ab.


Welche Gesamtsterblichkeit? Die Dunkelziffer kennt doch niemand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also alle über 65 und alle jüngeren mit Diabetes, Asthma, Lungenvorerkrankung, starkem Tabakkonsum, etc.? Das dürfte dann mindestens 1/3 der Bevölkerung, möglicherweise sogar die Hälfte sein.
> 
> Und die müsste man dann natürlich wirklich einsperren, also voller Grundrechteentzug für 30-40 Millionen Menschen, denn wenn alle anderen infektiös und frei rumrennen, funktionieren Vorsichtsmaßnahmen auf heutigem Niveau nicht mehr..


Warum eingesperrt? Die können überall hin, sollten aber nicht zu Arbeitsplätzen mit Kontakt, nicht einkaufen und möglichst niemanden sehen. Eigentlich genau das, was man in der Situation jetzt auch macht. Ich würde ihnen darüber hinaus aber merkliche Vorteile geben, z.B. kostenloser staatlicher Einkauf mit Bringgdienst, Gehaltsweiterzahlung und Abnahme der Betreuung von Kindern.

Ich sagte ja, man könnte z.B. Zeiten nur für diese Gruppe reservieren in Bahnen und Geschäften. Wir müssen diese Menschen trennen und schützen, ansonsten dürfen die überall hin. Und mit negativem Schnelltest für 2,50€ würde ich auch wieder Theater für diese Gruppe öffnen. 

Und da die anderen ziemlich uneingeschränkt weiter arbeiten könnten, wäre es meiner Bewertung nach für alle eine menschliche Verbesserung und wirtschaftlich weniger schlimm.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Niemand sagt, dass es für junge Menschen komplett harmlos ist, es geht aber wie immer um die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Darum haben wir auch alle kein Problem, uns den Risiken des Straßenverkehrs auszusetzen.



Verkehrsunfälle erzeugen aber kein exponentielles Wachstum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Verkehrsunfälle erzeugen aber kein exponentielles Wachstum.


Eventuell schon, wenn ein Gastanker die Kontrolle verliert und in das RKI fliegt.   Raccoon City 2.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eventuell schon, wenn ein Gastanker die Kontrolle verliert und in das RKI fliegt.   Raccoon City 2.



Du hast Exponentialrechnung nicht verstanden. Es müssten dann durch die Toten durch Unfälle weitere Tote entstehen, die dann wiederum mehr Tote entstehen lassen.
Das Wachstum ist hierbei nicht linear.


----------



## INU.ID (13. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Friendly Fire: Corona-Benefizstream auf Twitch






> Für welche Organisationen sammeln Gronkh, PietSmiet und co. diesmal?
> 
> Zu den Organisationen, für die die Mitwirkenden dieses Jahr sammeln, gehören unter anderem die Corona Nothilfe weltweit von Aktion Deutschland Hilft, die Corona Soforthilfe für Obdachlose/Wohnungslose aus Leipzig, CADUS – Emergency Response, Fahrräder für die Pandemievorsorge, JugendNotmail – Online-Beratung für junge Menschen in seelischer Not und Lebensmittelpakete für die Arche-Kinder und ihre Familien.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Verkehrsunfälle erzeugen aber kein exponentielles Wachstum.


ebend, die gibt es stetig um immer, über das ganze Leben. Das Coronavirus hat man einmal. Und das wir dann eine Gruppe definiert haben, die relativ problemlos ohne unser Gesundheitssystem zu überlasten einmal die Herdenimmunität erreichen kann, hilft uns die exponentielle Ausbreitung, dass der Spuk schnell vorbei ist. Und dann kann man auch die EInschränkungen der Alten und Vorerkrankten wieder komplett zurücknehmen.

Die jetztigen Einschränkungen, die vielen die Existenz rauben und allen massiv Lebensfreude werden dagegen noch bis zur Verfügbarkeit eines Impfstoffen so weiter gehen. Keine schöne Aussicht, oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ebend, die gibt es stetig um immer, über das ganze Leben. Das Coronavirus hat man einmal. Und das wir dann eine Gruppe definiert haben, die relativ problemlos ohne unser Gesundheitssystem zu überlasten einmal die Herdenimmunität erreichen kann, hilft uns die exponentielle Ausbreitung, dass der Spuk schnell vorbei ist. Und dann kann man auch die EInschränkungen der Alten und Vorerkrankten wieder komplett zurücknehmen.
> 
> Die jetztigen Einschränkungen, die vielen die Existenz rauben und allen massiv Lebensfreude werden dagegen noch bis zur Verfügbarkeit eines Impfstoffen so weiter gehen. Keine schöne Aussicht, oder?



Auch du hast du Unterschied zwischen linearen Funktionen und Exponentialfunktionen nicht verstanden.
Verkehrsunfälle sind nicht exponentiell, Infektionen schon.
Gerne kannst DU im Krankenhausabfall baden, wenn du gerne immun sein willst, lebe dann aber bitte auch mit eventuellen Folgen.
Würde man jetzt alles einschränken würde das sich exponentielle Wachstum noch verstärken, die Krankenhäuser wären dann voll. Wie sowas aussieht kann man in Italien und in den USA sehen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das einzige, womit es in Bayern steil bergauf geht, sind die Infektionszahlen. Da hat Söder einfach am Anfang geschlafen und macht jetzt auf harten Mann. Das ist durchschaubar, zumindest für Nichtbayern. Bayern, so erwarte ich das, werden ihn für einen grooooßen Führer halten ...


Ähm, Söder und Kretschmann haben, einige Tage nach Österreichs Maßnahmen, als erstes gehandelt und Söder hat dafür "Prügel" von diesem Laschet bezogen.
Wäre es dir lieber gewesen, die Ministerpräsidenten eurer Bundesländer und die Kanzlerin hätten noch tagelang weitere Debatten geführt, 
was jetzt zu tun ist und was nicht? Je länger gewartet worden wäre, desto mehr Infekte hättet ihr gehabt.

Davon abgesehen: Hätten die Politiker (in Europa) viel früher handeln können? Ja.
Aber: Die Bevölkerungen waren noch nicht soweit. Vor eineinhalb Monaten, war das trotz der ersten Fälle in Europa
für die meisten Menschen ein chinesisches Problem und kein europäisches oder gar weltweites.
Erst die steigenden Fallzahlen  und Berichte aus Italien haben ein Umdenken (in Europa) eingeleitet.
Das zeigen diverse Umfragen über die Wochen und Monate.

Der Politiker der, obwohl es richtig gewesen wäre, "zu früh" gehandelt hätte, 
wäre im europäischen In- und Ausland massiv angegangen worden ("Panikmache", "Irrsinn", "völlig Überstürzt") 
und die betroffenen Bürger des eigenen Landes hätten ihn wohl spätestens beim Wort "Ausgangsbeschränkungen" abgeschossen.

Klingt dämlich - ist aber so. Welcome to politics.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zwangsarbeit bleibt Zwangsarbeit, man muss auch Steuern bezahlen, da tut man genug für den Staat. Zudem kostet uns die Bundeswehr einen A**** voll Geld.


Burli, du solltest mal eine K Z -Gedenkstätte besuchen, um dir mit eigenen Augen anzusehen, 
was wir im deutschsprachigen Raum gemeinhin unter "Zwangsarbeit" verstehen. 
Wehrpflicht oder Zivildienst in einem demokratischen Land jedenfalls nicht.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Wehrpflicht männerdiskriminierend. Frauen sind nicht verpflichtet, die Zwangsarbeit zu tätigen.


Stelle vollständige berufliche und finanzielle Gleichheit (v.a. Pension) zwischen den Geschlechtern her, inklusive voller Abgeltung für Schwangerschaft und Betreuung der Kinder, dann kannst du auch Frauen einziehen -> siehe Norwegen, Schweden.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ...man muss auch Steuern bezahlen, da tut man genug für den Staat.
> Zudem kostet uns die Bundeswehr einen A**** voll Geld.
> Aktuell ist es aber erfreulicherweise pausiert, sodass niemand mehr Zwangsarbeit leisten muss.
> Das bleibt hoffentlich auch so.


Sorry, aber das riecht nach nach Wohlstands-Egoismus. 
Kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen, bin aber auch Österreicher.
Wir denken in dem Fall überwiegend anders. Unser Problem ist eher, dass das Bundesheer
finanziell ausgeblutet wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Klingt dämlich - ist aber so. Welcome to politics.


Nein. nien, es klingt nicht dänlich. Es ght einhar damit, dass von den Entscheidern, allen voran deren Oberberater Drosten, niemand die Zahlen aus China erst genommen hat. Stattdessen verbreiteten genau diese Stellen "Keine Panik., leichte Grippe" etc.

Ich hätte ab den Meldungen des chinesischen Arztes der neuen Sarserkrankung Europaweit den Flugverkehr nach China gestoppt und massiv in China unterstützt, um die Epidemie einzugrenzen und zu vberhindern, dass es eine Pandemie wurde. Nachdem die ersten fünf Briten mit positivem Testergenis in Skihütten waren, war die Entwicklung klar. Und genau zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde verzögert, kleingeredet und tot geschwiegen, gerade auch in Bayern. In Niedersachsen gibt es kaum Skifahrer, genau das war der Verbreitungsweg.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt sind hunderte Skifahrerpotenziell  infiziert und tragen es in die Welt hinaus. Sauber!
> 
> Coronavirus: Frankreich meldet fuenf Infektionen in Skigebiet - DER SPIEGEL


Was ist nach dieser Meldung passiert? Nüscht ...
Das war am 08.02., ab da hätte es Einreisebeschränkungen geben  müssen, Quarantäne und testen, testen, testen
Das hätten alle verstanden, die Bilder aus Wuhan waren eindeutig,


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das war am 08.02., ab da hätte es Einreisebeschränkungen geben  müssen, Quarantäne und testen, testen, testen


Es gab viel zu wenige Tests.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gab viel zu wenige Tests.


Und darum macht man lieber gar nichts, anstatt Quarantäne zu verhängen und parallel Testkapazitäten aufzubauen? Genau wie der Profi-Landrat in Heinsberg. Der Test auf das Virus wurde Anfang Januar von Drosten entwickelt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt merkte man aber in Diskussionen, dass er keineswegs frei sprechen durfte ode wollte, sondern sehr vorsichtig und mit Bedacht politische Aussagen traf. Ab dem Zeitpunkt begann ich, meine Lebensmittelvorräte gaaanz langsam aufzustocken.

Und unsere großen Führer machten was? Nüscht. Alleine schon damals zu empfehlen, nicht mehr in den Urlaub zu fahren oder zu fliegen hätte viel Leid bei uns und auf der Welt erspart. Dazu hätte sich unser Außenminister aber zu einer Reisewarnung hinreißen lassen müssen, damit z.B. Reiserücktrittsversicherungen greifen.

Noch einmal darum geht es, Söder hat nicht früh reagiert, sondern viel zu spät. Und jetzt haben die Bayern den Salat und andere Bundesländer auch. Hier im Norden ist es noch ziemlich ruhig.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Wir haben keine Quarantäne. Wir haben  Kontakteinschränkungen und diese basieren auf Gegenseitigkeit. ....


Ohhh,  nein, wir haben auf Basis des Infektionsschutzgesetzes  Quarantänemaßnahmen verhängt, Die müssen nicht immer umfassend und total sein. Wie streng Quaranäne ist, wird immer im Einzelfall abhängig von  Krankheit und Beruf festgelegt. HIV an der Kasse ist kein Problem, HIV  als operierende Arzt aber schon. Auch da wird individuell entscheiden.

Wir  haben hier keine Maßnahmen auf Gegenseitigkeit, wie in  Genossenschaften, wir haben eine Umsetzung des Infektionsschutzgesetzes.  Und das erlaubt massive Differenzierung.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also alle über 65 und alle jüngeren mit Diabetes, Asthma, Lungenvorerkrankung, starkem Tabakkonsum, etc.? Das dürfte dann mindestens 1/3 der Bevölkerung, möglicherweise sogar die Hälfte sein.
> 
> Und die müsste man dann natürlich wirklich einsperren, also voller Grundrechteentzug für 30-40 Millionen Menschen, denn wenn alle anderen infektiös und frei rumrennen, funktionieren Vorsichtsmaßnahmen auf heutigem Niveau nicht mehr.



Im Extra 3 wurden die 30 Mio erwähnt.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und unsere großen Führer machten was? Nüscht. Alleine schon damals zu empfehlen, nicht mehr in den Urlaub zu fahren oder zu fliegen hätte viel Leid bei uns und auf der Welt erspart. Dazu hätte sich unser Außenminister aber zu einer Reisewarnung hinreißen lassen müssen, damit z.B. Reiserücktrittsversicherungen greifen.
> 
> Noch einmal darum geht es, Söder hat nicht früh reagiert, sondern viel zu spät. Und jetzt haben die Bayern den Salat und andere Bundesländer auch. Hier im Norden ist es noch ziemlich ruhig.


Dazu muß man aber sagen, dass Prof. Lothar Wieler vom RKI, Ende Januar/Anfang Februar, auch noch meinte es wäre nicht so schlimm. Und hat noch von einer Epidemie, statt  einer Pandemie gesprochen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Damals war es auch noch lokal.
Es sind alle ausgegangen, dass nur einzelne Fälle per Flieger aus China kommen und nicht, dass die Leute in Österreich Après-Corona-Partys machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu muß man aber sagen, dass Prof. Lothar Wieler vom RKI, Ende Januar/Anfang Februar, auch noch meinte es wäre nicht so schlimm. Und hat noch von einer Epidemie, statt  einer Pandemie gesprochen.


Das RKI ist ein politsches Instititut, es ist das oberste Gesundheitsamt. Das ist keine freie Forschung, die haben wir an Universitäten. Da kann sich, zumindest in  der Theorie, niemand einmischen, Professoren sind nur ihrem Gewissen verpfichtet, zumindest wenn es um Äußerungen geht. Das RKI ist irgendwas zwischen Behörde und freier Universität. In der Regel vermutlich völlig unabhängig, im Besonderen eben nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Damals war es auch noch lokal.


So fängt das immer an. Wenn Deine Gardine brennt, holst Du dann ein Glas Wasser, den Feuerlöscher oder rufst Du die Feuerwehr an? Oder sagst Du_ "keine Panik, wir sind gut vorbereitet"

_Ich will jetzt nicht klugscheißern, es regt mich nur auf, wenn behauptet wird, Söder hätte früh gehandelt. Ich sage ja nicht, dass er es hätte machen müssen, ich sage nur, dass man jetzt die Einsicht haben sollte, es war zu spät und wir sind jetzt dabei, die Scherben zusammenzufegen. Es geht darum, daraus zu lernen. Lügt man sich in die Tasche und nennt das eigenen Verhalten phänomenal, macht man beim nächsten Mal dieselben Fehler.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Es hat aber nicht die eigene Gardine gebrannt, sondern die beim Chinesen.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Coronavirus zehnmal tödlicher als die Schweinegrippe_19:43 Uhr_
Nach Angaben der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) ist das Coronavirus zehnmal tödlicher als das als "Schweinegrippe" bekannte Virus H1N1, das 2009 zu einer Pandemie geführt hatte. Inzwischen lägen immer mehr Daten aus verschiedenen Ländern vor, weshalb es ein klareres Bild über die Auswirkungen des Virus gebe, sagte WHO-Chef Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus. Die gegen das Coronavirus verhängten Einschränkungen sollten daher nur "langsam" gelockert werden. Dem WHO-Chef zufolge kann das neuartige Virus nur komplett gestoppt werden, wenn ein "sicherer und effizienter Impfstoff" entwickelt wird.
Nach Angaben der WHO starben an der H1N1 weltweit 18.500 Menschen. Das angesehene Fachmagazin "The Lancet" schätzte die Zahl der Todesfälle aber auf 151.700 bis 575.400.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hat aber nicht die eigene Gardine gebrannt, sondern die beim Chinesen.


Anfang Februar war das Virus eindeutig im Land. Und das es keine Einzelfälle sein können, wenn man sie entdeckt, sollte jedem klar gewesen sein. Anfang Februar brannte die Gardine in der Werkstatt. Warum sollte man da im Wohnzimmer reagieren.....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das RKI ist ein politsches Instititut, es ist das oberste Gesundheitsamt. Das ist keine freie Forschung, die haben wir an Universitäten. Da kann sich, zumindest in  der Theorie, niemand einmischen, Professoren sind nur ihrem Gewissen verpfichtet, zumindest wenn es um Äußerungen geht. Das RKI ist irgendwas zwischen Behörde und freier Universität. In der Regel vermutlich völlig unabhängig, im Besonderen eben nicht.


Die sind alle vom Geldtopf abhängig und damit nicht frei.

An Universitäten ist auch nicht alles frei, denn die werden auch vom Staat bezahlt, oder auch von anderen Organisationen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Anfang Februar war das Virus eindeutig im Land.



Im Land schon, aber unter Quarantäne.
Bis 24.02. gab es nur die 16 Fälle, wovon die meisten durch Webasto kamen und 2-3 durch die Evakuierung auch Wuhan. Aber eben alle in Quarantäne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach zwei Wochen Corona-Quarantaene endlich wieder zu Hause | Aktuell Welt | DW | 17.02.2020


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die sind alle vom Geldtopf abhängig und damit nicht frei.


Das sind Zusatztöpfe aus Forschungsvorhaben



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> An Universitäten ist auch nicht alles frei, denn die werden auch vom Staat bezahlt, oder auch von anderen Organisationen.


Na und, das Geld kommt, die Stellen sind bewilligt, das Gebäude hat man, die Anlagen auch. Da kann der Professor machen, was er will. Freie Forschung. Die bekommst Du nach einer Berufung nicht mehr raus. 

Hast Du studiert? Ich war viele Jahre Fachbereichsrat


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind Zusatztöpfe aus Forschungsvorhaben
> 
> 
> Na und, das Geld kommt, die Stellen sind bewilligt, das Gebäude hat man, die Anlagen auch. Da kann der Professor machen, was er will. Freie Forschung. Die bekommst Du nach einer Berufung nicht mehr raus.
> ...


Da die Gelder aber vom Staat kommen, wird man nicht die Hand beißen, die einen füttert.

Nein, ich habe nicht studiert, ich bin aktuell im Abiturjahrgang.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Ausgangssperre verlaengert: Neue Haerte statt Exit in Frankreich | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die sind alle vom Geldtopf abhängig und damit nicht frei..


Also so, wie das Verfassungsgericht, vom Staat bezahlt, niemals gegen die Regierung entschieden würde? 
Das Geld für Universitäten kommt. Das kannst Du nicht streichen. Ein Professor kann forschen was er will
und sagen, was er will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also so, wie das Verfassungsgericht, vom Staat bezahlt, niemals gegen die Regierung entschieden würde?
> Das Geld für Universitäten kommt. Das kannst Du nicht streichen. Ein Professor kann forschen was er will
> und sagen, was er will.



Das wird auch politisch besetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird auch politisch besetzt.


So ein Blödsinn. Professoren werden von der Uni bestimmt. Ich war in fünf Berufungsverfahren stimmberechtigt geteiligt.
Das sinf kleine Gremien, vier Professorinnen, eine Studentin, eine wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin und eine Verwaltungsangestellte


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Professoren werden von der Uni bestimmt. Ich war in fünf Berufungsverfahren stimmberechtigt geteiligt.
> Das sinf kleine Gremien, vier Professorinnen, eine Studentin, eine wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin und eine Verwaltungsangestellte


Ich meinte das Bundesverfassungsgericht.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das RKI ist ein politsches Instititut, es ist das oberste Gesundheitsamt. Das ist keine freie Forschung, die haben wir an Universitäten. Da kann sich, zumindest in  der Theorie, niemand einmischen, Professoren sind nur ihrem Gewissen verpfichtet, zumindest wenn es um Äußerungen geht. Das RKI ist irgendwas zwischen Behörde und freier Universität. In der Regel vermutlich völlig unabhängig, im Besonderen eben nicht.


Trotzdem werden sie ja nicht das sagen, was die Politiker hören wollen. Sondern das was der Realität entspricht um in der Krise richtig zu beraten.
Der Herr Wieler hat sich ja auch schnell korrigiert.  Würde er groben Unfug verzapfen, würde man ihn wohl ganz schnell austauschen.
Die Entscheidungen der Politik sind jetzt sowieso nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen und waren auch notwendig. Mit all ihren Folgen und Konsequenzen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Politiker ziehen positive Osterbilanz | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-ostern-feiertage-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Robert Koch-Instituts (RKI) gab an, ein möglicher Effekt auf die erfassten Neuinfektionen werde sich erst in etwa 14 Tagen in der Statistik zeigen. Ursachen seien die Inkubationszeit von mehreren Tagen und die Zeitspanne zwischen Test und Testergebnis.




Vorschlaege der Leopoldina: Ein gewagter Schritt | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/kommentar/leopoldina-111.html schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Schulen? Hier plädieren die Wissenschaftler tatsächlich dafür, zuerst die Grundschulen und die Klassen der Sekundarstufe I wieder zu öffnen - also ausgerechnet die Altersklassen, die schwerer steuerbar sind, denen das Corona-Risiko und die Pflicht zum Abstand halten nicht so präsent sein dürfte wie älteren Jugendlichen. Das ist ein gewagter Schritt.
> 
> Fast zynisch klingt es, wenn sie gleichzeitig die vorbeugende Isolation besonders gefährdeter alter Menschen als "bevormundend" ablehnen. Der Schutz des Lebens ist aber nicht abwägbar gegen die Interessen einer Folgegeneration. Der Enkel kann das Bruchrechnen auch ein paar Monate später üben, wenn dafür der Großvater noch Jahre leben darf.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Anfang Februar war das Virus eindeutig im Land. Und das es keine EWinzelfälle sein können, wenn man sie entdeckt, sollte jedem klar gewesen sein. Anfang Februar brannt die Gardine in der Werkstatt. Warum sollte man da im Wohnzimmer reagieren.....



Du bist mittlerweile in Sachen Corona genauso besserwisserisch wie die rechten Spinner von der AfD in Sachen Flüchlingspolitik! 
Was du hier die letzten 6 Wochen abgelassen hast, wer alles versagt hat und was du persönlich alles viel besser gemacht hättest geht auf keine Kuhhaut. 
Von mangelnden Tests, über zu späte Reaktion und völligem Versagen der Politik, diese Vorwürfe stellen sich nun im Nachhinein als ziemlich bis völlig haltlos da, die wir als einziges großes Land der westlichen Hemisphäre, wohl den ersten Teil des Virusausbruchs, ohne Überlastung und Triage überstehen werden. 
Und wie bei allen Krisen davor (Finanzkrise, Eurokrise, Flüchtlingskrise, jetzt Coronakrise), hat diese Nichtskönnerin Merkel und die Bundesregierung mit allen Beteiligten auch nur wieder einen haufen Schwein gehabt, wie bei allen Krisen davor.
Nur du und deines Gleichen verfügen über das allumfassende Wissen, und hätten Deutschland wesentlich besser durch die Krise gelotst.
Ihr Basher von links wie rechts, seit einfach nur noch peinlich, anstatt mal anzuerkennen, wie übrigens der Rest der aufgeklärten Welt, die uns um Merkel mehr als beneiden, genauso wie Deutschland alle Krisen wesentlich besser als Andere überstanden hat , das diese Frau ziemlich was drauf hat und nicht nur immer angeblich Glück hat, das is einfach nur noch armselig und vor allen dingen mega peinlich!

Aber wahrscheinlich führen die derzeitigen Umfragen im Rechten wie im Linken Lager zu akuter Panik, die Union wieder bei 38%, da muss man dann natürlich Schauergeschichten erfinden!


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den 23.04 gespannt denn dann beginnt der Ramadan und das wird bei der großen Muslimischen Gemeinde in Deutschland böse enden spätestens dann hört keiner was von Kontakt verboten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Meine  Nachbarschaft haben in ihrem Garten wild Ostern gefeiert und gegrillt , volles Besuch.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meine  Nachbarschaft haben in ihrem Garten wild Ostern gefeiert und gegrillt , volles Besuch.



Da hast du hoffentlich die Polizei gerufen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du hoffentlich die Polizei gerufen?



Wenn ja, dann ist das Verhältnis zwischen denen nun nachhaltig gestört.


----------



## Slezer (13. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Alleine 15.000 schwer verletzte Fahrradfahrer, in der Regel übergesemmelt von Autos und Lastkraftwagen.
> [..]



Waren bestimmt rechte afd Wähler (natürlich nur Männer) die "übersemmelt" haben


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann ist das Verhältnis zwischen denen nun nachhaltig gestört.



Muss man ja nicht direkt am Gartenzaun machen.

Es geht schließlich nicht um falsch getrennten Müll, sondern um schwere gesundheitliche Gefahren.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gr1F4arWQGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Muss man ja nicht direkt am Gartenzaun machen.



Das wird früher oder später bekannt, zur Not über den "Buschfunk".


----------



## Tengri86 (13. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du hoffentlich die Polizei gerufen?




Sind die einzigen Ausländer  in der Gegend, und  will kein kack verhältnis, lebe ja net in der Miete..sondern Eigentum  und kann nicht  einfach wegziehen und außerdem  ist hier toplage.


----------



## Elistaer (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meine  Nachbarschaft haben in ihrem Garten wild Ostern gefeiert und gegrillt , volles Besuch.


Das sollte genauso abgemahnt werden und würde jeden mehr als 100€ kosten der nicht im Haus wohnt. 

Entweder alle machen mit oder es bringt nichts. 

Man muss da aber gerade zu Ostern stark auf Änderungen achten hier wurde in vielen Bundesländern Besuch durch Familie und enge Freunde erlaubt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Entweder alle machen mit oder es bringt nichts.


Das stimmt so nicht, denn wenn auch nur ein Teil mitmacht reduzieren sich die Kontakte und damit die Verbreitungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sind die einzigen Ausländer  in der Gegend



Aber auch denen sollte man die aktuellen Auflagen erklären. Alleine aus Selbstschutz.



PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei das was lange dauert die Studien zur Wirksamkeit und zum Risiko sind.


----------



## Elistaer (13. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sind die einzigen Ausländer  in der Gegend, und  will kein kack verhältnis, lebe ja net in der Miete..sondern Eigentum  und kann nicht  einfach wegziehen und außerdem  ist hier toplage.


Ich habe für die Arbeit sogar einen Schein das ich legal die 30km fahren kann. Außer Lehrlinge sind nur noch 20 Festangestellte im Hotel je Woche. In 2 bzw. 3 schichten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Ausnahmegenehmigung hab ich auch, bin aber bisher nicht kontrolliert worden. Ist halt ein Unterschied, ob man alleine an der Haltestelle steht, oder als Gruppe im Park oder in der Stadt rumlungert, bzw. sogar noch Alkohol im Spiel ist.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bestätigt durch wen? Quelle?
> Für Deutschland wird von im Schnitt um die 10 Millionen Infektionen im Jahr ausgegangen (eben wegen null Isolationsmaßnahmen) und wir kommen im Schnitt auf vielleicht 5000 Tote jährlich. Das sind nicht 0,2%, sondern 0,02%.



Da wir bis jetzt erst eine Covid-19-Welle haben, ist schwer abzuschätzen, ob weitere Wellen ebenso stark, stärker oder schwächer als bei Influenza ausfallen. Es wäre mindestens unsauber, ein bis dato isoliertes und unzureichend mit Daten unterlegtes Ereignis mit dem Durchschnitt zu vergleichen. Hinzu kommt, dass die jährliche Zahl der Toten durch Influenza sehr stark schwankt, was es erschwert, einen einfachen jährlichen Durchschnitt heranzuziehen.

Man könnte behelfsweise die schwerste uns bekannte Covid-19-Welle mit der schwersten uns bekannten Influenza-Welle vergleichen und dabei solche ausschließen, die zu weit zurückliegen und unter gänzlich andern gesellschaftlichen und medizinischen Bedingungen durchgestanden wurden.
Nehmen wir aufgrund der zeitlichen Nähe doch einmal die Grippesaison 2017/2018 mit über 25.000 Toten allein in Deutschland.

Wohlgemerkt, auch das erlaubt - aus oben genannten Gründen - nur den spezifischen Vergleich, jedoch keine grundsätzliche Aussage der Mortalität. Wir wissen einfach nicht, wie sich der Durchschnitt bei Covid-19 unter Einbeziehung kommender Wellen entwickeln wird. Wir haben noch nicht einmal für jetzt eine saubere und/oder abschließende Erfassung für COVID-19. Wir wissen noch nicht einmal, ob es eine ständige Präsenz oder auch eher ein saisonales Auftreten geben wird. Vor allem aber haben wir für COVID-19 nur Daten

Kurz, ich würde mit einem Killcount-Vergleich von Covid-19 vs. Influenza noch warten. Inbesondere darauf, ob am Ende überhaupt genug Ähnlichkeit für eine sinnvollen Vergleich besteht.
Derzeit halte ich nur für vergleichbar, und das schrieb ich schon ziemlich zu Anfang dieses Threads, wie beide Infektionen auf umsichtiges bzw. fahrlässiges Verhalten im Alltag reagieren.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2020)

Wobei es halt dieses Jahr unter 500 Tote durch Influenza waren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2020)

Nun Social Distancing hilft auch gegen Influenza.


----------



## INU.ID (14. April 2020)

Deshalb konnte sich COVID-19 weltweit ausbreiten | GMX


Prueftermin, Probefahrt und Co.: Auto fahren in Corona-Zeiten | GMX

Ich dachte es wären 2 Monate, aber man wird bis 4 Monate drüber bei abgelaufenem TÜV nicht belangt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

*Corona-Studie mit Chloroquin wegen Herzproblemen teilweise gestoppt*

_22:50 Uhr_
Eine Studie zur Behandlung von Coronavirus-Infektionen mit dem Medikament Chloroquin ist in Brasilien zum Teil gestoppt worden. Wissenschaftler hatten das Malaria-Medikament auf seine Wirksamkeit gegen Covid-19 untersucht. Seit langem ist bekannt, dass es schwere Nebenwirkungen haben kann, darunter eine Änderung des Herzschlags, die zu einem plötzlichen Tod führen kann.
Bei der in der brasilianischen Stadt Manaus durchgeführten Studie war geplant gewesen, an 440 schwerkranken Covid-19-Patienten Chloroquin in zwei Dosen zu testen. Die Forscher veröffentlichten Ergebnisse schon, nachdem 81 Patienten mit dem Präparat behandelt worden waren.
Bei einem Viertel der Patienten, denen zehn Tage lang zwei Mal täglich 600 Milligramm verabreicht wurden, kam es zu Herzrhythmusproblemen. Die Tendenz deutete darauf hin, dass es in dieser Gruppe mehr Todesfälle gab, daher stoppten die Wissenschaftler diesen Teil der Studie. Die Patienten der zweiten Gruppe erhielten am ersten Tag zwei Mal 450 Milligramm und dann vier Tage lang jeweils ein Mal diese Dosis. Ob sich dies als sicher und wirksam erweist, ist noch unklar.



Auch auf manche kreative Ideen wäre man sonst nie gekommen:
Corona-Zeiten: Wahrer Segen - aus der Pistole geschossen | tagesschau.de


Sieht nicht gut aus:
Corona-Hotspot in Potsdam: Der Kampf gegen das toedliche Chaos am Bergmann-Klinikum - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


> 28 Menschen sind seit dem 26. März in Brandenburgs zweitgrößtem Krankenhaus nach Infektion mit dem Coronavirus gestorben. [...]
> Aktuell sind dort noch 211 Patienten in Behandlung, davon 83 mit dem Coronavirus infiziert, 18 liegen auf der Intensivstation. Inzwischen sind laut Klinik 174 Mitarbeiter infiziert, darunter auch Ärzte.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

Ich hab jetzt mal über die freien Oster-Tage keine Nachrichten geschaut/gelesen, und ich muss sagen das war tatsächlich richtig erhohlsam.
Kein Corona, keine Toten, keine Infizierten, einfach nur die Sonne genießen.
Naja, jetzt hat mich der Alltag und die Berichterstattung wieder.
Jetzt muss Merkel morgen nur noch die Lockerungen verkünden, und wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2020)

Rechne dir einfach aus wie viele Leute jeden Tag in Deutschland sterben, dann fühlen sich die Zahlen nicht so extrem an.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Corona-Studie mit Chloroquin wegen Herzproblemen teilweise gestoppt*
> 
> _22:50 Uhr_
> Eine Studie zur Behandlung von Coronavirus-Infektionen mit dem Medikament Chloroquin ist in Brasilien zum Teil gestoppt worden. Wissenschaftler hatten das Malaria-Medikament auf seine Wirksamkeit gegen Covid-19 untersucht. Seit langem ist bekannt, dass es schwere Nebenwirkungen haben kann, darunter eine Änderung des Herzschlags, die zu einem plötzlichen Tod führen kann.
> ...


Dann darf das natürlich nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Schade. Ein Kandidat weniger.

Ansonsten ist noch dieses Medikament im Rennen:  Erste positive Erfahrungen mit Remdesivir bei...

Allerdings hat das Medikament wohl nur positive Effekte, bei Patienten welche vorher noch nicht künstlich beatmet wurden.


Und noch was anderes: Corona-Krise: Wirtschaftsinstitut warnt vor zu schnellen Lockerungen - DER SPIEGEL

selbst Ökonomen warnen mitlerweile vor einer zu schnellen und unbedachten Lockerung.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Rechne dir einfach aus wie viele Leute jeden Tag in Deutschland sterben, dann fühlen sich die Zahlen nicht so extrem an.



Das mach ich im Grunde automatisch. Uns werden aktuell zwar die ganzen Corona-Zahlen um die Ohren gehauen, aber wenn man mal in den Medien den Vergleich ziehen würde was sonst so an x und y stirbt, wär´s nur halb so wild.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das mach ich im Grunde automatisch. Uns werden aktuell zwar die ganzen Corona-Zahlen um die Ohren gehauen, aber wenn man mal in den Medien den Vergleich ziehen würde was sonst so an x und y stirbt, wär´s nur halb so wild.




Immer noch diese Sprüche zu klopfen... wart mal ab bis es deinen Bekannten und Verwandtenkreis erwischt. Dann reden wir nochmal über "halb so wild".


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2020)

Zahlen des RKI : Grippewelle vorbei - 411 Tote registriert | tagesschau.de
Sind ne Ecke weniger als bei Corona, interessiert sich im moment auch keiner für.
Ich habe schon genug Bekannte und Verwandte verloren, interessiert aber die meisten Anderen auch nicht.
Ist wie bei allem, wenn es einen nicht betrifft, tangiert es denjenigen eher peripher.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

An die Kritiker und Nöhler in Deutschland:

Corona-Krise: Im Laendervergleich liegt Deutschland sehr weit vorn - DER SPIEGEL

Rang 2 hinter Israel, schneidet besonders gut im Regierungshandeln ab!


----------



## JePe (14. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Immer noch diese Sprüche zu klopfen... wart mal ab bis es deinen Bekannten und Verwandtenkreis erwischt.



Wenn ein geliebter Mensch verstirbt, ist das immer hart bis katastrophal. Es ist sicher richtig, diese individuelle Perspektive zu haben. Es ist aber zur Einordnung und zur Findung verhaeltnismaessiger Entscheidungen auch richtig, zu vergleichen (was nicht dasselbe wie gleichstellen ist). Und da ist es durchaus zulaessig, auf beispielsweise ca. 20.000 Tote pro Jahr durch Keime in Krankenhaeusern hinzuweisen (wohlgemerkt - diese Menschen sterben an etwas, was sie vorher noch gar nicht hatten). Oder auf 3.059 Verkehrstote im letzten Jahr. Aber wehe, man denkt in Autoschland nur laut ueber ein Tempolimit nach, schwups!, setzt es Pruegel, weil man ein gruenversiffter Oekofaschist ist. Von "soften Killern" wie Abschaltvorrichtungen fange ich besser erst gar nicht an.

Wie gesagt, es ist immer hart bis katastrophal. Der Unterschied zwischen den willkuerlich genannten Beispielen und COVID-19 ist der individuelle Kontrollverlust. Dem Tod im Strassenverkehr glauben wir uns durch vorsichtiges Fahren entziehen zu koennen. Und Krankenhauskeime? Ich bin gesund, ich muss nicht ins Krankenhaus. Beides Unfug, aber prima zur Selbstberuhigung geeignet.

Corona haelt uns einen Spiegel hin - und wir moegen nicht, was wir darin sehen.


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2020)

Kondom-Produktion in Erfurt laeuft trotz Corona | MDR.DE


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ein geliebter Mensch verstirbt, ist das immer hart bis katastrophal. Es ist sicher richtig, diese individuelle Perspektive zu haben. Es ist aber zur Einordnung und zur Findung verhaeltnismaessiger Entscheidungen auch richtig, zu vergleichen (was nicht dasselbe wie gleichstellen ist). Und da ist es durchaus zulaessig, auf beispielsweise ca. 20.000 Tote pro Jahr durch Keime in Krankenhaeusern hinzuweisen (wohlgemerkt - diese Menschen sterben an etwas, was sie vorher noch gar nicht hatten). Oder auf 3.059 Verkehrstote im letzten Jahr. Aber wehe, man denkt in Autoschland nur laut ueber ein Tempolimit nach, schwups!, setzt es Pruegel, weil man ein gruenversiffter Oekofaschist ist. Von "soften Killern" wie Abschaltvorrichtungen fange ich besser erst gar nicht an.



Oder man denkt an die 70.000 Tote durch Alkoholkonsum pro Jahr. Aber wehe man fordert höhere Steuern oder Verbote.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Das Tabakverbot hat die CDU bisher auch verhindert.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder man denkt an die 70.000 Tote durch Alkoholkonsum pro Jahr. Aber wehe man fordert höhere Steuern oder Verbote.




Vor allem ist es ähnlich ansteckend, einer mit Alkoholismus hustet einen an und schon ist man Alkoholiker.

Spitzen Vergleich, wie immer,  sind ja  nun auch schon fast 120.000 Infiziert von 80 Millionen, Zeit mal Bilanz zu ziehen....


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Jetzt muss Merkel morgen nur noch die Lockerungen verkünden, und wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg.



Das wird nicht passieren. 
Dafür sind die Zahlen noch zu hoch. 
Erst wenn die Neuinfektionen im einstelligen oder niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich liegen, kann man über Lockerungen nachdenken. Sonst hat man sofort wieder einen starken exponentiellen Anstieg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

Kann mir mal einer von Euch erklären was Corona als *ansteckende* Krankheit mit Alkohol, Tabak oder Tempolimit zu tun hat?
Die Krankenhauskeime lasse ich mir gefallen, der Vergleich ist absolut zutreffend.

Die anderen Vergleiche,  besonders Tabak und Alkohol sind ein individuelles Verhaltensmuster, bei der das Individium alleinige Handlungsverantworzung für sich selbst hat (seit dem Nichtraucherschutz an Arbeitsplätzen), mit denen muss man in einer freiheitlich demokratischen Gesellschaft leben! Wenn ich Verbote nach Alkohol und Tabak höre, kann man auch gleich Sex vor der Ehe, Homosexualität, Motorradfahren, Gleitschirmfliegen, Skifahren für untrainierte etc etc. verbieten, die Liste ist unendlich lang.

Ja und ich sehe solche Leute die das verbieten wollen als Diktatoren an, weil das liegt anders als Keime oder Corona im individuellen Verantwortungsbereich und wir leben hier nicht mehr bei den Nazis, wo eine Mehrheit meint diktieren zu müssen, was gut für den Volkskörper ist und was schlecht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du hoffentlich die Polizei gerufen?


Du wärst auch ein guter Freund der StaSi gewesen 
Das Denunziantentum was in letzter Zeit praktiziert und von vielen gefeiert wird, ist unter aller Sau.

"Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant"

Du machst wohl auch Fotos wenn der Nachbar 2cm zu weit in deiner Einfahrt steht


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sex vor der Ehe, Homosexualität



Wo liegen da bitte Gefahren, oder ist das mal wieder irgendwelche mittelalterliche Ideologie?



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Du machst wohl auch Fotos wenn der Nachbar 2cm zu weit in deiner Einfahrt steht



Wie gesagt, es es geht um die Gesundheit aller sowie Straftaten (z.B. Ansammlungen ab 5 Personen in Sachsen).
Corona-Versammlungsverbot: Sachsens Polizei will entschlossen vorgehen  | MDR.DE

Die Polizei ist bei Straftaten auf Hinweise/Anzeigen aus der Bevölkerung angewiesen. Nur etwa 5% der Straftaten werden von der Polizei selbst entdeckt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo liegen da bitte Gefahren, oder ist das mal wieder irgendwelche mittelalterliche Ideologie?



Wo liegt die Gefahr bei 1-2 Gläsern Rotwein?
Du kannst ja mal gläubige Christen fragen was sie davon halten!
Diese Beispiele stehen exemplarisch dafür, das angebliche Mehrheiten oder Besserwisser auch in der Vergangenheit, anderen diktieren wollen, wie sie sich individuell zu verhalten oder zu leben haben!


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo liegt die Gefahr bei 1-2 Gläsern Rotwein?



Wenn du dich anschließend ins Auto setzt, gibt es eine erhebliche Gefahr. Entsprechend auch strafbar.

Aber BTT.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

Lenke doch einfach nicht vom Thema ab, wer spricht denn hier von Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss?


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Es ging um Gefahren.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

Natürlich ist Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss eine Gefährdung anderer und steht damit völlig zu recht unter Strafe oder Strafandrohung, was ich aber in meinen 4 Wänden mache oder in der Kneipe, wenn ich ohne zu randalieren nach Hause laufe, geht den Rest der Gesellschaft einen feuchten Dreck an!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

Verdienstausfall durch Kitaschließungen werden von Gemeinden übernommen. Nur als Hinweis für alle hier, die Kinmden haben, wegen diesen zuhause bleiben müssen und auf ihr Gehalt verzichten_

"... Kitas, Schulen und Horte sind geschlossen – berufstätigen Eltern  bereitet das oft Schwierigkeiten. Können sie eine andere Betreuung nicht  organisieren, droht sogar Verdienstausfall. Doch es gibt Hilfe: Zwei  Drittel des Ausfalls ersetzt unter Umständen die Region Hannover – nur  hängt die das nicht an die große Glocke. ..."_
Corona-Krise: Kita geschlossen - Eltern bekommen Dienstausfall ersetzt


----------



## JePe (14. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> (...)



Du musst wirklich an Deinem Ruhepuls arbeiten.

Gegenfrage: Glaubst Du, dass eine nennenswerte Zahl der im letzten Jahr 3.059 Verkehrstoten sich mit dem Vorsatz zu sterben hinters Lenkrad gesetzt hat? Autofahren ist nicht ansteckend, stimmt. Bei sinnfrei hoher Geschwindigkeit kombiniert mit grunzender Selbstueberschaetzung die Kontrolle ueber sein Fahrzeug zu verlieren und die Familie mit Kleinkind am Stauende zu erwischen ist aber nicht minder toedlich.

Vielleicht hast Du den Sinn des Vergleiches auch einfach nicht verstanden: Es geht mir nicht darum, COVID-19 zu bagatellisieren. Ich glaube aber, dass nicht-so-kleine Teile der Gesellschaft sich gerade von einer Live-Ticker-Industrie erregungsbewirtschaften lassen und darueber das Wesentliche aus dem Blick verlieren: naemlich das 1. mehr Rueck- und Vorsicht in vielen anderen Bereichen angebracht waere und 2. zu sterben letztlich zum Lebensrisiko gehoert. Das derzeitige Krisenmanagement halte ich fuer gut, weil scheinbar effizient - es wird sich aber nicht ewig durchhalten lassen. Irgendwann wird es einen Impfstoff geben - und ich ahne, dass wir dann eher frueher als spaeter einfach wie davor weiterwurschteln werden. In der Krise (re)agieren wir gerade massvoll, aber im Alltag kriegen wir das zusehends schlechter hin.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Allerdings sind durch die Ausgangsbeschränkungen auch die Verkehrsunfälle deutlich zurückgegangen. 

Und auch die Staus:


> Stau-Minusrekord am Ostersonntag_14:59 Uhr_
> Die Corona-Krise hat an den sonst so stauträchtigen Ostertagen ungewohnt freie Fahrt ermöglicht. Der Ostermontag war laut ADAC der stauärmste Tag seit mindestens 15 Jahren - weiter reichten die vergleichbaren Daten des Verkehrsclubs nicht zurück.
> 32 Staus in ganz Deutschland am Ostermontag waren nicht einmal halb so viele wie am stauärmsten Tag des Jahres 2019. Damals wurden an Heiligabend 81 gezählt. Auch Ostersonntag mit 38 Staus sowie Karfreitag und Karsamstag mit 68 und 62 lagen deutlich unter dem Tiefststand des Vorjahres. Selbst der Gründonnerstag - 2019 mit 3400 Staus noch einer der drei am stärksten belasteten Tage des Jahres - lag mit 628 Staus weit unter den rund 2000 eines normalen Durchschnittstags.





Dafür steigen die Gefahren im Netz:
Kampf gegen Coronahilfe-Betrug: "Wie Hase und Igel" | tagesschau.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. April 2020)

Es wird leider immer Leute geben, die die Hilflosigkeit/Unwissenheit anderer ausnutzen, um sich selbst zu bereichern


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

@ JePe

Dann weise mal nach, das die 3059 Verkehrtoten alle dadurch entstehen, das es auf gewissen Autobahnabschnitten kein Tempolimit gibt, du suggerierst nämlich, nein, du behauptest, das es mit einem allgemeinen Tempolimit auf Autobahnen messbar weniger Verkehrtote geben wird. Ich habe deinen Post schon richtig verstanden, finde den sachlich in Ordnung, auch wenn ich bezgl. Tempolimits nicht deine Meinung teile.

Was mich mehr aufregt sind die Posts nach dir zum Verbot von Alkohol und Tabak, sie spiegeln ja sehr deutlich einen Teil der Gesellschaft wieder, die anderen ihre eigene Lebensform oder Überzeugungen diktieren will!


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es ähnlich ansteckend, einer mit Alkoholismus hustet einen an und schon ist man Alkoholiker.
> 
> Spitzen Vergleich, wie immer,  sind ja  nun auch schon fast 120.000 Infiziert von 80 Millionen, Zeit mal Bilanz zu ziehen....



Das sind also grob 0,15% (und wir reden hier nur von Infizierten).
Es sterben ständig Leute, nur wird da nicht per Ausnahmezustand rund um die Uhr drüber informiert. 
Das ist doch kein Wunder das die Leute völlig kirre werden.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Ja noch. 
Wenn ich alle Infizieren und es so wie in der Simulation und in Spanien/Italien über 10% Todesrate gibt, sind es *8 Millionen Tote* in Deutschland.

Es geht bei den Vorkehrungen nicht um das was ist, sondern darum, wie viele sich heute neu infiziert haben und dann in zwei Wochen krank und weitere 2-3 Wochen später tot sind.
Auch, ob sich zu Ostern alle dran gehalten haben, werden wir erst in knapp 2 Wochen sehen: 


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-ostern-feiertage-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Robert Koch-Instituts (RKI) gab an, ein möglicher Effekt auf die erfassten Neuinfektionen werde sich erst in etwa 14 Tagen in der Statistik zeigen. Ursachen seien die Inkubationszeit von mehreren Tagen und die Zeitspanne zwischen Test und Testergebnis.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das sind also grob 0,15%.
> Es sterben ständig Leute, nur wird da nicht per Ausnahmezustand rund um die Uhr drüber informiert.
> Das ist doch kein Wunder das die Leute völlig kirre werden.



Also läuft die BRD ständig Gefahr dass die Intensivmedizin überlastet wird? Nein? Ok, also nicht wirklich vergleichbar. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja noch.
> Wenn ich alle Infizieren und es so wie in der Simulation und in Spanien/Italien über 10% Todesrate gibt, sind es *8 Millionen Tote* in Deutschland.


Willst du also drauf hinaus das wir die nächsten Monate/Jahre so weiter machen sollen?


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es ähnlich ansteckend, einer mit Alkoholismus hustet einen an und schon ist man Alkoholiker.



Die "Ansteckung" findet in solchen Fällen durch Peer Pressure, familiäre Vorbilder und durch die allgemeine Akzeptanz statt.

Soweit ist das aber auch bei tatsächlichen Infektionskrankheiten nicht weg:

"Influenza? Kennt man doch schon lange, kommt doch jedes Jahr, kann man ja behandeln, gibt ja sogar eine Impfung dagegen, die ich zwar nicht brauche, weil ich so rasend gesund bin oder Impfungen sogar für Teufelszeug halte. Zum Arzt gehe ich sowieso nicht wegen ein bißchen Grippe, das haben schon mein Vater und mein Großvater nicht gemacht und meine Kollegen machen das auch nicht - schließlich wollen wir alle vor unserem Chef nicht als weichliche Luschen dastehen, die zuerst gehen dürfen, wenn mal wieder die Bilanz nicht stimmt. Da gehe ich lieber noch mal Einen heben, das desinfiziert auch." 

"HIV? Ach, davor hatten doch zuletzt meine Eltern Angst. Meine Freunde vögeln alle ohne Gummi, das fühlt sich einfach besser an und außerdem kennt man sich ja. Und selbst wenn, ist doch inzwischen gut behandelbar, womöglich demnächst heilbar und den Spaß ist mir allemal wert."

"Händewaschen? Was ist das? Kann man das essen?"

etc. p.p.

COVID-19 wäre das Beste, was zum Aufrütteln passieren könnte - wenn denn alle Leute in der Lage wären, die dabei erforderlichen Eindämmungsmaßnahmen einzuhalten und idealerweise auch auf andere, mehr oder weniger ähnliche Sachverhalte zu übertragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Glaubst Du, dass eine nennenswerte Zahl der im letzten Jahr 3.059 Verkehrstoten sich mit dem Vorsatz zu sterben hinters Lenkrad gesetzt hat?


Als ich mit den Fahren begonnen habe, lag die Anzahl der Verkehrstoten allein in Westdeutschland bei über 20,000 im Jahr. Hat das irgendwen interessiert oder sein  Verhalten danach ausgerichtet. Ich habe alleine vier Freunde verloren, einen durch einen Fahrradunfall, drei als Mitfahrer in Autos, die umgebretzelt wurden. Das war alles nicht schön, man kann aber lernen mit solchen Gefahren zu leben und sie in großen Maße durch eigenes Verhalten kompensieren. Auch in einer Coronakrise ist es vor allem das eigene Verhalten. In den eigenen vier Wänden ist das Ansteckungsrisiko recht gering. Das muss man sich aber leisten können und es ist kein Konzept für alle. Ärztinnen und Pfleger sind dem Risiko voll ausgesetzt.



JePe schrieb:


> 1. mehr Rueck- und Vorsicht in vielen anderen Bereichen angebracht waere und
> 2. zu sterben letztlich zum Lebensrisiko gehoert.


Da sind wir uns völlig einig.



JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es einen Impfstoff geben - und ich ahne, dass wir dann eher frueher als spaeter einfach wie davor weiterwurschteln werden.


Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Gar nichts wird sich ändern, leider. Vielleicht ein bisschen. Kosten für Vorsorge werden besser akzeptierert werden, Impfgegener werden vielleicht stellenweise ihr Verhalten überdenken, wenn sie ohne Impfung gegen das Virus z.B. keine Zahnärzttermin mehr bekommen. etc.

Am Wirtschaftssystem und der Globalisierung wird sich genau wie nach der Finanzkrise 2008 wenig ändern


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Impfgegener werden vielleicht stellenweise ihr Verhalten überdenken, wenn sie ohne Impfung gegen das Virus z.B. keine Zahnärzttermin mehr bekommen. etc.



Sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Es gibt nämlich noch keine Impfung. Wenn es eine gäbe, muss die erst mal jahrelang getestet werden, das die sicher ist. Dann müssen die Kassen das übernehmen. 
Dann muss erwiesen sein, dass die Impfung (langfristig!) ohne Risiko ist und wirkt. 

Eine Impfpflicht wird es dafür nicht geben können.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich noch keine Impfung. Wenn es eine gäbe, muss die erst mal jahrelang getestet werden, das die sicher ist. Dann müssen die Kassen das übernehmen.
> Eine Impfpflicht wird es dafür nicht geben können.


12-18 Monate, und das ist der schnellstmögliche Zeitrahmen. 
Dann muss man noch die Verfügbarkeit gewährleisten...jo, man kann schon auf den Impfstoff hoffen, aber bis man diesen selbst bekommt wird noch einige Zeit vergehen.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ... muss die erst mal jahrelang getestet werden ...


Es geht um langfristige Änderungen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Am Wirtschaftssystem und der Globalisierung wird sich genau wie nach der Finanzkrise 2008 wenig ändern



Da wird sich einiges ändern:
Wirtschaft nach Corona: Danone und Co. fuer gruenen Wiederaufbau | tagesschau.de

Wobei der Titel komisch ist, weil es ist ja nicht wie nach einem Krieg oder Naturkatastrophe irgendwas an Gebäuden kaputt.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Willst du also drauf hinaus das wir die nächsten Monate/Jahre so weiter machen sollen?



Hängt davon ab, wie sich die Neuinfektionen entwickeln. 
Wenn sich so wie bei SARS/MERS keine Neuinfektionen ergeben, weil alle infizierten Tot oder Gesund sind, kommt man da auch ohne Impfung raus.

Deshalb sind die Kontaktverbote wichtig. Wenn der Virus keine Möglichkeit hat, sich einen neuen Wirt zu suchen, verschwindet er.
Bei einem virenfreien Land muss dann natürlich durch mehrwöchige Quarantäne von Einreisenden eine Wiedereinschleppung verhindert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

Beim Sport größere Abstände einhalten. Beim Fahrradfahren mache ich das schon länge so. Wie immer gilt, mehr Abstand ist besser als weniger Abstand. Alles ist besser als der Kuss, aber das Abstand hilft, sollte jeder verstanden haben und einen sicheren Abstand gibt es nicht. 
Covid-19 - Coronavirus-Studie: Beim Joggen reichen zwei Meter Abstand nicht




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wird sich einiges ändern:
> Wirtschaft nach Corona: Danone und Co. fuer gruenen Wiederaufbau | tagesschau.de


Leider werden es Traumtänze bleiben. Aber ja, ich träume auch, meine Erwartungen sind aber gering. Das ist übrigens eine gute Strategie, um immer wieder positiv überrascht zu werden. Hängt man die Hoffnungen zu hoch, wird man immer wieder enttäuscht. Darum erwarte ich immer gar nichts und freue mich dann über jede kleine Verbesserung


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Beim Sport größere Abstände einhalten. Beim Fahrradfahren mache ich das schon länge so. Wie immer gilt, mehr Abstand ist besser als weniger Abstand. Alles ist besser als der Kuss, aber das Abstand hilft, sollte jeder verstanden haben und einen sicheren Abstand gibt es nicht.
> Covid-19 - Coronavirus-Studie: Beim Joggen reichen zwei Meter Abstand nicht
> 
> 
> ...


Die Studie ist soweit ich das mitbekommen habe noch nicht peer-reviewed. 
Trotzdem gilt natürlich je mehr Abstand desto besser. 

Funktioniert bei unseren Baumärkten halt nicht. Plötzlich ist jeder ein Heimwerkerkönig...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich noch keine Impfung. Wenn es eine gäbe, muss die erst mal jahrelang getestet werden, das die sicher ist. Dann müssen die Kassen das übernehmen.
> Dann muss erwiesen sein, dass die Impfung (langfristig!) ohne Risiko ist und wirkt.
> ...


Da ich mich noch nie gegen Grippe oder etwas dergleichen geimpft habe (bis auf Tetanus vielleicht), bin ich mir unsicher ob ich mich überhaupt gegen Covid impfen lasse.
Zumindest nicht bevor es jahrelange Erfahrungswerte gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Grippe hatte ich im November machen lassen. Daher kann ich dann zumindest sagen, wenn mich was erwischt, ist es nicht die Grippe.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da ich mich noch nie gegen Grippe oder etwas dergleichen geimpft habe (bis auf Tetanus vielleicht), bin ich mir unsicher ob ich mich überhaupt gegen Covid impfen lasse.
> Zumindest nicht bevor es jahrelange Erfahrungswerte gibt.



Gegen Grippe immunisiert sich der Körper bis zu einem gewissen Maß selbst. Hast du Stamm X überstanden, bist du gegen Stamm X relativ gut geschützt.
Dazu besteht Herdenimmunität, nicht wirklich mit Covid-19 vergleichbar...



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Nordrhein-Westfalen: Landtag beschließt neues Epidemie-Gesetz | tagesschau.de
NRW-Landtag verabschiedet Pandemiegesetz | LTO.de


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2020)

Öffnungen wird es nur kleine geben, wenn überhaupt.

Eher so kleine Läden, dann aber mit Mundschutzpflicht.

Diese Kacke wird uns noch sehr lange begleiten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Bloß ist eine Plicht nur möglich, wenn überhaupt vom Ladenbetreiber Masken für die Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt werden können.


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß ist eine Plicht nur möglich, wenn überhaupt vom Ladenbetreiber Masken für die Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt werden können.



Dann müssen aber erstmal genug davon vorhanden sein. 

Das wird leider nicht reichen,

momentan steigt die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen immer noch,

wenn auch langsamer,

aber sie steigt. 

Unsere Mutti wird bestimmt morgen die Beschränkungen bis zum 03.05. verlängern,
und dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Deshalb zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Grippe hatte ich im November machen lassen. Daher kann ich dann zumindest sagen, wenn mich was erwischt, ist es nicht die Grippe.


Natürlich kannst du trotzdem Grippe bekommen.
Die spezifischen Arten gegen die du geimpft wurdest haben es nur schwerer.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da ist Corona deutlich wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Es wird immer peinlicher. Dieses Land ist dazu verurteilt, in seinem Swamp zu ersticken. Wenn ein Volk heutzutage von seiner Machtelite befreit werden muß, dann sind es die US-Amerikaner.

Live-UEbertragung von Trump-Briefings: Sogar Fox hat keinen Bock mehr - taz.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es wird immer peinlicher. Dieses Land ist dazu verurteilt, in seinem Swamp zu ersticken.



Die kollektive Verweigerung der Medien (inzwischen sogar ansatzweise von FOX), Trumps Geseier ab einem gewissen Grad nicht mehr zu übertragen und dadurch mitzutragen, macht eher Hoffnung.

In Russland beispielsweise werden wir auf so etwas noch ein Weilchen warten müssen, wenn es denn je eintritt. Dort werden Journalisten zudem nicht nur beschimpft, sondern ganz gerne mal ermordet, wenn sie sich Kreml-kritisch positionieren.

In vollendeten Diktaturen sowieso.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Mal sehen, wie sich die Zahlen hier entwickeln. Wie sich an den Zahlen heute zeigt, war die Delle zu Ostern einfach nur durch die Feiertage und damit weniger Tests bzw. Meldeverzögerungen bedingt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Studie ist soweit ich das mitbekommen habe noch nicht peer-reviewed.


Auch wenn, es sind immer nur Hinweise. Und die Aussage "mehr Abstand ist besser als wenig Abstand" ist so trivial, dass sollte jeder beherzigen. Man darf so etwas nie zu erst nehmen, aber wenn es keine Einschränkung ist, kann man solche Empfehlungen versuchen umzusetzen. Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch bewusst auf Strecken, auf denen wenig los ist.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Livestream | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die kollektive Verweigerung der Medien (inzwischen sogar ansatzweise von FOX), Trumps Geseier ab einem gewissen Grad nicht mehr zu übertragen und dadurch mitzutragen, macht eher Hoffnung.
> 
> In Russland beispielsweise werden wir auf so etwas noch ein Weilchen warten müssen, wenn es denn je eintritt. Dort werden Journalisten zudem nicht nur beschimpft, sondern ganz gerne mal ermordet, wenn sie sich Kreml-kritisch positionieren.
> 
> In vollendeten Diktaturen sowieso.


Nicht unbedingt. Es kommt der nächste irre, senile Knacker und wenn der ein Demokrat ist, dann wars das mit der Kritik in den Medien. Die sind alle der Swamp, bei Wahlen geht es nur um persönliche Vorteile, sie ändern nichts, oder fast nichts an der Politik.

Und wenn eben jene Medien schlecht über Rußland schreiben, dann glaub ich das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die kollektive Verweigerung der Medien (inzwischen sogar ansatzweise von FOX), Trumps Geseier ab einem gewissen Grad nicht mehr zu übertragen und dadurch mitzutragen, macht eher Hoffnung.
> 
> In Russland beispielsweise werden wir auf so etwas noch ein Weilchen warten müssen, wenn es denn je eintritt. Dort werden Journalisten zudem nicht nur beschimpft, sondern ganz gerne mal ermordet, wenn sie sich Kreml-kritisch positionieren.
> 
> In vollendeten Diktaturen sowieso.



Mittlerweile dreht aber Trump vollkommen durch, plus seinem Clan, Das was sich da abspielt, hätte sich in der Art niemand ausdenken können.
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

- Die Macht des Präsidenten der USA ist allumfassend und nur er entscheidet,
- Bezogen auf den Widerspruch der Gouverneure und Verfassungsjuristen, spricht er explizitz von Meuterei
- Jared Kuschner deklarierte die Bundesreserven an Schutzkleidung und Material als "unser", im Sinne des Trump Clans

Ganz ehrlich es wird Zeit das da Jemand aufräumt, wie, wäre mir mittlerweile völlig egal, aber das nimmt Züge an, für die man gar nicht mehr die richtigen Worte finden kann, ohne sich in Gewisse Fantasien zu steigern.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

UN-Generalsekretär warnt vor "Epidemie der Desinformation"_20:44 Uhr_
Die Corona-Pandemie verursacht nach Ansicht der Vereinten Nationen eine "gefährliche Epidemie der Desinformation". Obwohl derzeit ein Moment der "Wissenschaft und Solidarität" sein sollte, gebe es viele Fehlinformationen, kritisierte UN-Generalsekretär Antonio Guterres in einer Video-Erklärung. "Lügen verbreiten sich im Netz, Verschwörungstheorien infizieren das Internet" und "Hass geht viral, stigmatisiert und diffamiert Menschen und Gruppen".
Die von ihm kritisierte Situation nannte er eine "Krankheit", gegen die sich die Welt vereinen müsse. Der gemeinsame "Impfstoff" sei Vertrauen - vor allem in die Wissenschaft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *UN-Generalsekretär warnt vor "Epidemie der Desinformation"*
> 
> _20:44 Uhr_
> Die Corona-Pandemie verursacht nach Ansicht der Vereinten Nationen eine "gefährliche Epidemie der Desinformation". Obwohl derzeit ein Moment der "Wissenschaft und Solidarität" sein sollte, gebe es viele Fehlinformationen, kritisierte UN-Generalsekretär Antonio Guterres in einer Video-Erklärung. "Lügen verbreiten sich im Netz, Verschwörungstheorien infizieren das Internet" und "Hass geht viral, stigmatisiert und diffamiert Menschen und Gruppen".
> Die von ihm kritisierte Situation nannte er eine "Krankheit", gegen die sich die Welt vereinen müsse. Der gemeinsame "Impfstoff" sei Vertrauen - vor allem in die Wissenschaft.


Ich glaube diese Leute sollten sich mal mit dem Internet und dessen Aufbau beschäftigen.
Jeder kann da einen Server betreiben und mit wahren oder falschen Informationen füllen, um das mal auf die reale Welt zu übertragen: Es ist dort auch vorhanden, das Internet ist nur das Übertragungsmedium, was mal wieder dafür herhalten muss.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Aber die Domains lassen sich beschlagnahmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber die Domains lassen sich beschlagnahmen.



Auch nur im eigenen Land.Ich halte das aber für höchst problematisch. Das Erzählen von Unsinn a la "Die Erde ist eine Scheibe" ist auch im Privatleben erlaubt. Wenn wir jetzt anfangen, Domains deshalb zu beschlagnahmen, haben wir relativ schnell unser Wahrheitsministerium, das dann alles beschlagnahmen lässt, was irgendwie nicht passt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Nicht nur im eigenen Land. Selbst Microsoft hat schon Domains übernommen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Erzählen von Unsinn a la "Die Erde ist eine Scheibe" ist auch im Privatleben erlaubt.



Das Privatleben ist, wie der Name schon sagt "Privat". Das Internet ist öffentlich und damit treten dort Straftaten wie Volksverhetzung, die sich auf den öffentlichen Raum beziehen, in den Vordergrund.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht nur im eigenen Land. Selbst Microsoft hat schon Domains übernommen.



Geht aber nicht immer, MS hat meines Wissens die Dinger gekauft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

Mal wieder Herr Wodarg, ruhige und besonnene Worte zu Ostern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xd4adOGVUuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Der Kanal verbreitet lauter Verschwörungstheorien von Impfgegnern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Kanal verbreitet lauter Verschwörungstheorien von Impfgegnern.


Wodarg ist alles, aber kein Impfgegner. Es ist ungeschnitten und nicht kommentiert. Hört ihm einfach zu. Ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt, oder nicht, mir sind einige Entwicklungen in manchen Ländern unheimlich.

Wenn ich aber mitbekomme, dass die Anwältin Beate Bahner aus Heidelberg jetzt in die Psychiatrie gesperrt wurde, dann graut es mir. Und genau auf diesen Hinweis zielen seine letzten Sätze ab.
Brief an die Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer in Causa Bahner | Der Nachrichtenspiegel

Ich persönlich sehe die medizinsche Situation ernster als Herr Wodarg, höre mir aber trotzdem Stimmen wie die seine an.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

Man sollte dann doch die richtige Geschichte posten und nicht noch mehr VT in die Welt setzen, auch dich muss man mittlerweile als Aluhutträgerin einstufen!

Festnahme von Beate B.: "Aus einem Meter Hoehe den Kopf auf den Steinboden geknallt" (Update) - Nachrichten aus Heidelberg - RNZ
Coronavirus: Anwaeltin landet in Psychiatrie – das steckt dahinter | Heidelberg
Nach Aufruf zu Corona-Demo: Heidelberger Anwaeltin in psychiatrischer Einrichtung (Update) - Nachrichten aus Heidelberg - RNZ

Die Frau ist schlicht und einfach anscheinend im Moment geistig durch den Wind und muss vor sich selber geschützt werden!


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2020)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich derartige Meldungen häufen würden...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte dann doch die richtige Geschichte posten und nicht noch mehr VT in die Welt setzen, auch dich muss man mittlerweile als Aluhutträgerin einstufen!
> 
> Festnahme von Beate B.: "Aus einem Meter Hoehe den Kopf auf den Steinboden geknallt" (Update) - Nachrichten aus Heidelberg - RNZ
> Coronavirus: Anwaeltin landet in Psychiatrie – das steckt dahinter | Heidelberg
> ...


Dass die durch den Wind ist, ist richtig, aber wenn wir nun alle einsperren, die durch den Wind sind?
Ich glaube das ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2020)

Wenn du abends auf der Straße dich merkwürdig verhälst, dein Nachbar deswegen die Polizei ruft, du dann einen verwirrten Eindruck machst und der Polizei von Killern berichtest, die dich verfolgen, kann das durchaus passieren.

Ich meine wir waren weder dabei noch sonst was und der normale Streifenpolizist ist bei leibe nicht über jede Untersuchung der Statsanwaltschaft unterrichtet, sondern höchst wahrscheinlich auf eine Bürgerin gestoßen, von der er meinte, sie ist eine Gefahr für sich selbst. Man kann sich ja den Audiomitschnitt anhören, da fehlen wirklich ein paar Tassen.
Ich will sagen, niemand wandert so einfach in die Psychiatrie, schon alleine aus der Gefahr als Polizist belangt zu werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass die durch den Wind ist, ist richtig, aber wenn wir nun alle einsperren, die durch den Wind sind?
> Ich glaube das ist keine gute Idee.



Das wird dich umhauen aber genau das passiert, wenn du am Zeiger drehst. Je nach dem, ob du vorher noch straffällig wirst kommst du zum Schutze der Allgemeinheit entweder in eine JVA, in den Maßregelvollzug oder Psychatrie.

Genau dazu dienen diese Einrichtungen und ich kann euch versichern, solche Plätze kosten mehr als ein 5 Sternehotel in der Saison und werden nicht willkürlich belegt. Im Gegenteil, diese Plätze sind je nach Ausgangssituation begehrter als ihr denkt.

Fraglich inwieweit eine eingewiesene Person in der Lage ist, die eigene Situation einzuschätzen, das ist leider Fakt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> > Der Kanal verbreitet lauter Verschwörungstheorien von Impfgegnern.
> 
> 
> Wodarg ist alles, aber kein Impfgegner.



Es geht um den Kanal, auf dem das Video ist. Der wird von einem Impfgegner betrieben. Die anderen Video kann man vergessen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass die durch den Wind ist, ist richtig, aber wenn wir nun alle einsperren, die durch den Wind sind?



Sie hat sich selbst verletzt und Polizisten angegriffen. Es liegt also sowohl Eigen-, als auch Fremdgefährdung vor und damit ist die Einweisung in ein geschlossenes Krankenhaus angebracht.

Als Anwältin bekommt sie aber wohl keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die anderen Video kann man vergessen.


Habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, ich suchte nur nach Meinungen von Herrn Wodarg. Mir war das etwas dünn, ich hätte gehofft, er wäre etwas mehr auf die Zahlen eingegangen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie hat sich selbst verletzt und Polizisten angegriffen. Es liegt also sowohl Eigen-, als auch Fremdgefährdung vor und damit ist die Einweisung in ein geschlossenes Krankenhaus angebracht.
> 
> Als Anwältin bekommt sie aber wohl keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden.


Ich habe zu den Gründen überhaupt nichts gesagt, ich habe nur den Aufruf eines Anwalts verlinkt, der die Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer bittet, sich des Falles anzunehmen. Mehr nicht. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, was passierte, der Brief an das Verfassungsgericht von Frau Bahner erschien mir sehr merkwürdig. Aber sie wird als Medizinrechtsanwalt mit der Pharmaindustrie Erfahrung haben, welche auch immer. 

Geht es um unsere so unbestechliche und objektive Psychatrie, erinne man sich bitte an:
Gustl Mollath &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ich suchte nur nach Meinungen von Herrn Wodarg.



Da solltest du besser die von Herr Drosten nehmen. Das Coronavirus-Update mit Christian Drosten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info

Wodarg erzählt viel falsch.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber sie wird als Medizinrechtsanwalt mit der Pharmaondustrie Erfahrung haben, welche auch immer.



Aber auch dann sollte sie das nicht alles an sich selbst ausprobieren. 
Wobei solche Psychosen auch von LSD etc. kommen können. 

Dabei ist in den Kreisen eigentlich eher Kokain verbreitet.

Ihre Klage beim BVerfG wurde übrigens aus formalen Gründen abgewiesen. Sie hätte sich wie alle anderen auch, erst an das zuständige Verwaltungsgericht wenden müssen. 
Allgemein wenden sich viele Spinner an das BVerfG, so dass am Ende überhaupt nur etwa 2% der Klagen begründet sind und verhandelt werden.
Bundesverfassungsgericht - Erste Adresse fuer Querulanten | Cicero Online
BVerfG: Zusatzgebühr für Querulanten und Dauerkläger geplant | LTO.de (2011)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wodarg erzählt viel falsch.


Das werden wir hinterher wissen. Im Gegensatz zu mir hat er erheblich tieferen Einblick und das über Jahrzehnte. Ja, Herr Drosten erzählt andere Sachen, ich erlebe es auch anders, aber wieviele Menschen sterben hier im Land an Infektionskrankheiten pro Jahr? Es gibt ja nicht nur die Grippe.

knapp 10% sterben jedes Jahr an Pneumonie mit nicht näher untersuchtem Erreger. 10% unserer Toten, aha
Todesursachen in Deutschland  -  Statistisches Bundesamt

Mit knapp einer Millionen Deutschen Toten jedes Jahr
Sterbefaelle in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statista

Sterben also jedes Jahr fast hunderttauschen Menschen im Land an einem Lungenversagen, wie jetzt mit dem Coronavirus. Insofern hat er Recht. Was ist diese Jahr anders? Dieses Jahr ist anders, dass wir genau hinschauen und das es vielleicht, oder vermutlich, dieses Jahr ein merklicher Ausreißer nach oben wird. Ab wann ist es also ungewöhnlich? Ab 150.000 Toten, ab 200.000 Toten? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich höre mir neben Herrn Drosten auch gerne andere Meinungen an und bilde mit dann in Summe eine  Meinung.

Und ja, wenn wir es mit Impfungen schaffen, diese 100.000 Menschen jedes Jahr zu schützen, wäre das ein großer Erfolg!


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2020)

Wollte heute schnell ein paar Sachen im Baumarkt holen...
...ja denkste! Ich musste draußen anstehen, so voll war es.   Hab für 1 Sack Putz, 1 Sack Spachtel, nen bischen Holz und ne Dose Bauschaum bestimmt 1,5 Stunden gebraucht.

Zum Glück priorisert Amazon im Moment wichtige Sachen wie Werkzeug, Serverschränke, Baumaterial und Netzwerk/Elektroinstallationszeug. Komme ich wenigstens weiter.  Alles ohne Prime wie gewohnt schnell geliefert. Man muss auch bei keinem Paketdienst mehr unterschreiben, das ist echt praktisch. Konnte man eh nix erkennen auf diesen komischen Touchdingern.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das werden wir hinterher wissen. Im Gegensatz zu mir hat er erheblich tieferen Einblick und das über Jahrzehnte. Ja, Herr Drosten erzählt andere Sachen, ich erlebe es auch anders, aber wieviele Menschen sterben hier im Land an Infektionskrankheiten pro Jahr? Es gibt ja nicht nur die Grippe.
> 
> knapp 10% sterben jedes Jahr an Pneumonie
> Todesursachen in Deutschland  -  Statistisches Bundesamt
> ...



Ja die Krankheiten und Toten kommen noch extra dazu. Die sind nicht verschwunden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja die Krankheiten und Toten kommen noch extra dazu. Die sind nicht verschwunden.


Und genau das ist die Frage des Herrn Wodarg. Jedes Jahr gibt es ca. 100.000 Tote durch nicht näher bekannte Vire, jedes Jahr sind es andere Viren . Dieses Jahr mal wieder, wie schon häufiger Coronavieren. So what, ist seine Reaktion. Ob er es sich damit zu leicht nimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bisher habe ich mir die Zahlen nie angeschaut. Wenn ich jetzt aber 100.000 Tote an Pneumonie lesen, ahne ich zu verstehen, was er meinen könnte.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber auch dann sollte sie das nicht alles an sich selbst ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe vor ca. 30 Jahren einmal in Hildesheim auf einer Künstlerparty  eine Pharmareferentin kennengelernt, die ausgestiegen war und ein Buch  über Machenschaften der Pharmaindustrie veröffentlichte. Danach wurde  sie, nach ihren Aussagen, subtil verfolgt. Der Abend wirkte auf mich  auch wie mit einer völlig durchgeknallten Frau, hätte man die Polizei  gerufen, hätte sie sich vermutlich auch gewehrt. 

Ob sie nun einfach durchgeknallt war, oder die Veröffentlichungen, und  dabei geht es um Abermilliarden an Gelder, tatsächlich zu Verfolgung  führten, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke jedenfalls häufiger an diesen Abend  zurück, der mir unheimlich vorkam. Früher habe ich dich Frau eindeutig  als durchgeknallt eingestuft, je mehr ich über milliardenschwere  Skandale lese, umso glaubwürdiger erscheinen mir heute ihre Aussagen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und genau das ist die Frage des Herrn Wodarg. Jedes Jahr gibt es ca. 100.000 Tote durch nicht näher bekannte Vire, jedes Jahr sind es andere Viren . Dieses Jahr mal wieder, wie schon häufiger Coronavieren.



Es können mit Corona aber 8-10 Millionen Tote in Deutschland sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es können mit Corona aber 8-10 Millionen Tote in Deutschland sein.


Wie kommst Du auf die Zahl?


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

Oh und schon der/die Nächste, die irgendwie die Bilder, aus Italien, Frankreich, Spanien und New York in Abrede stellt, weil irgendein bescheuerter Mediziner alternative Fakten in Form von Fragen in Deutschland aufwirft.

Ja die Mächtigen haben das bis jetzt jedes Jahr unter den Teppich gekehrt, wahrscheinlich mobilisieren die Krankenhäuser in Deutschland jedes Jahr fast die doppelte Anzahl von Intensivbetten, damit diese ominösen 100.000 Tote durch nicht näher bekannte Viren nicht auffallen, komischerweise hat es dieses Jahr nicht funktioniert.

Was sollen eigentlich diese albernen Diskussionen, als wenn sich alle Regierungen auf der Erde zu einem Shutdown verabredet hätten, um die Menschheit zu drangsalieren und wirtschatlich unsicheren Zeiten auszusetzen, in der überwiegenden Mehrzahl auf der Welt, sogar wirklicher wirtschaftlicher und existenzieller Not, und das alles wegen Nichts oder alternativ der Pharmaindustrie oder den Orks?

Wie wäre es mal rational zu denken?


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> DKK007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es können mit Corona aber 8-10 Millionen Tote in Deutschland sein.
> ...



Komplette  Durchseuchung und Zusammenbruch des Gesundheitssystems wie in  wie in Italien und Spanien und damit 10-12% Todesrate.

82 Mio * 0,12 = 9,84 Mio.


----------



## Kelemvor (15. April 2020)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen fassungslos wie sich einige hier in den letzten Wochen verändert haben und jeden Schund für bare Münze nehmen der die Corona Epidemie bis runter zur harmlosen Grippe relativiert. 

Meine Frau hat im letzten Jahr wegen Pfortaderverschluß und COPD im Krankenhaus 2 Monate auf Intensiv verbracht inkl. intrusiver Beatmung und künstliches Koma, ist seit ein paar Wochen im Homeoffice erst wieder am arbeiten, braucht lebenslang ein Beatmungsgerät und Sauerstoffkonzentrator am Bett.
Wir dachten zu Sylvester, das nächste Jahr kann nur besser werden....war wohl nix.
Ich arbeite zum Glück relativ einsam für die Energieerzeugende Industrie und habe eine scheiß Angst Corona mit nach Hause zu bringen. Die nächsten 2 Wochen bleibe ich jetzt erstmal zu hause und hoffe die Maßnahmen zeigen Wirkung und es wird einfacher an Schutzausrüstung zu kommen.

Und dann muss ich hier so einen hahnebüchernen Unsinn lesen und es gibt tatsächlich Leute die diese Anwältin und den Herrn Wodarg für voll nehmen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal rational zu denken?



Klar, aber wie sollten diese Echsenverliebtenmondnazis auf ihrer flachen Erde irgendetwas rational bewerten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Komplette  Durchseuchung und Zusammenbruch des Gesundheitssystems wie in  wie in Italien und Spanien und damit 10-12% Todesrate.


Stell Dir vor, in Deutschland würde jeder der 100.000 Toten mit  Lungenentzündung durch unbekannte Viren von Menschen in Schutzanzügen im Coronamodus abgeholt werden. Was hätten wir hier im Land für Bilder? Die wären vermutlich ähnlich zu denen in Italien. 

Grassieren Coranaerkältungsviren überall auf der Welt regelmäßig, oder mehr in den gemäßigten Gebieten wie bei uns? Vergleiche z.B. die Zahlen in Kanada mit den USA. Es geht um die Frage, ob wir im Norden Europas durch ähnliche Viren vorkonditioniert sind und Menschen in anderen Ländern nicht oder weniger stark. Dieses Virus scheint etwas beständiger als frühere Varianten zu sein und scheint sich darum auch gut in wärmeren Gebieten auszubreiten. Dort trifft es auch nciht vorbereitete Immunsysteme. So als eine mögliche Erklärung.

Afrika kennt keine Grippewellen. Die versiegen bei warmen Wetter. Dieses mal scheint es dort ganz anders zu verlaufen. Ja, da braut sich was zusammen. Aber bei uns auch? Das ist die offene Frage, In Heinsberg sollen auf jeden bekannt Infizierten 15 weitere mit Antikörpern kommen. Dann wäre die Letalität sehr gering. Ich traue den Tests noch nicht, wenn das aber stimmt, hat Herr Wodarg nicht Unrecht.

Ich bin doch in diesem Thema eigentlich jemand, der immer alles etwas schwärzer und dramatischer sieht. So bin ich immer, dann kann man positiv überrascht werden. Das macht für mich vieles im Leben angenehmer, wenn ich ohne Erwartungen in Situationen gehe ist jede kleine Freude eine Freude. Andere haben immer riesige Erwartungen, die jedesmal enttäuscht werden. Eine typische Anleitung zum Unglücklichsein.

Darum bin ich auch mit tendenziell größerer Sorge in dieses Thema eingestiegen, war jetzt vier Wochen sehr vorsichtig und bewerte neu. Und so dramatisch ist es hier im Land nicht. Vermutlich auch oder gerade wegen der Maßnahmen. Dazu brauchen wir dringend die Ergebnisse der Reihenuntersuchungen. Das sind die alles entscheidenden Zahlen,


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und so dramatisch ist es hioer im Land nicht. Vermutlich auch oder gerade wegen der Maßnahmen. Dazu brauchen wir dringend die Ergebnisse der Reihenuntersuchungen. Das sind die alles entscheidenden Zahlen,


Ich halte die freien Intensivplätze für die maßgebende Zahl, alles andere sind nur Wegweiser.
Wenn man dann trotz aller Bemühungen auf einer Intensivstation stirbt ist das tragisch, wenn man keinen Platz mehr bekommt eine Katastrophe. Da gibt es schon noch Unterschiede, selbst wenn es im Ergebnis aufs Gleiche hinausläuft.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Es sieht hier noch so gut aus, weil in Deutschland richtig reagiert wurde. Sobald man zu früh oder falsch Maßnahmen rückgängig macht, gehen die Zahlen pro Tag wieder nach oben.
Dabei muss man auch bedenken, dass es im Gegensatz zu Anfang März nicht möglich ist, die Infektionsketten zu verfolgen, da die Infektionen dafür einfach zu stark gestreut sind.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, in Deutschland würde jeder der 100.000 Toten mit  Lungenentzündung durch unbekannte Viren von Menschen in Schutzanzügen im Coronamodus abgeholt werden. Was hätten wir hier im Land für Bilder? Die wären vermutlich ähnlich zu denen in Italien.
> 
> Grassieren Coranaerkältungsviren überall auf der Welt regelmäßig, oder mehr in den gemäßigten Gebieten wie bei uns? Vergleiche z.B. die Zahlen in Kanada mit den USA. Es geht um die Frage, ob wir im Norden Europas durch ähnliche Viren vorkonditioniert sind und Menschen in anderen Ländern nicht oder weniger stark. Dieses Virus scheint etwas beständiger als frühere Varianten zu sein und scheint sich darum auch gut in wärmeren Gebieten auszubreiten. Dort trifft es auch nciht vorbereitete Immunsysteme. So als eine mögliche Erklärung.
> 
> ...



Dann erkläre mal die messbaren klimatischen und genetischen Unterschiede zwischen Deutschland und Elsass Lothringen, einer der absoluten Hotspots in Frankreich?
Und anscheinend kommen unsere stiff upper lip tee trinkenden Engländer auch nicht wirklich gut mit Corona zu recht, mit ihrem Imunsystem.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Hier mal ein wenig Auflockerung, natürlich themenbezogen.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yw25nvrJC28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Und Corona ist auch nicht harmlos, in den leichten Verläufen. Viele verlieren ihren Geruchssinn. 
Geruchssinn-Verlust als Corona-Symptom - Drosten ueber neue Studie

Mittlerweile nutzt man das für die Dunkelfeldforschung:
Neuartiges Coronavirus: Mit Google Trends Corona-Hotspots tracken | Dlf Nova


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Jetzt haben die Amis ein neues (altes) Problem:

https://www.stern.de/digital/computer/-es-ist-ein-desaster---wie-uralt-rechner-trumps-corona-plaene-ausbremsen-9221884.html


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

Irgendwie werden hier einige im Thema reichlich panisch und emotional.   Dabei hilft doch zur Zeit nur zu bewerten, was passiert.

Noch einmal, das sind die Zahlen, die wird haben, erste Zahlen:
_
"... Erste Ergebnisse gab es zu einer ähnlichen Studie im besonders  stark von  der Corona-Pandemie betroffenen Ort Gangelt im Kreis  Heinsberg in  Nordrhein-Westfalen. Die Wissenschaftler fanden heraus,  dass bei 15  Prozent der untersuchten Bürger eine Corona-Infektion  nachgewiesen  werden konnte &#8211; teilweise mit milden Verläufen oder ganz  ohne Symptome.  Zum Vergleich: Als die Studie gestartet wurde, waren  laut dpa im Kreis  Heinsberg offiziell rund 1.250 nachgewiesene  Erkrankungen gezählt worden  &#8211; bei rund 250.000 Einwohnern. Der Wert,  den die Forscher für Gangelt  ermittelt haben, liegt also deutlich  darüber. ..."_
Covid-19 - Wie hoch die Dunkelziffer bei den Coronavirus-Infektionen ist

Versteht Ihr, was das bedeutet? Wenn offiziell in Heinsberg 1250  Covid-19 Fälle mit positiven Test erkannt wurden und bei ersten  Reihenuntersuchungen bei 15% der Bevölkerung Antikörper gefunden wurden,  waren von den 250.000 Bürgern also 37500 infiziert.

Die Dunkelziffer beträgt nach dieser Messung als 30. Es gibt also 30 mal  mehr Infizierte und die Letalität sinkt damit von 5% auf 0,17%. Auch  nicht schön, aber merklich entspannter, oder? Das ergäbe dann 136.000  Tote für diese Infektionswelle, wenn jeder infiziert würde. Nicht sonderlich aufregend.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob der Test stimmig ist, oder ob alle Arten von  Antikörpern gegen Coronaviren allgemein zu einem positivem Ergebnis  führen. Darum warte ich noch auch Ergebnisse vom Robert Koch - Institut,  die ersten Vorabergebnisse sind aber sehr erfreulich. Ist das jetzt  angekommen bei der etwas panischen Gruppe hier im Forum?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Corona ist auch nicht harmlos, in den leichten Verläufen. Viele verlieren ihren Geruchssinn.


Ich habe miot keinem Wort gesagt, dass es harmlos ist. Darum sterben auch jedes Jahr 100.000 Menschen an Entzündungen in den Atemwegen. Ich weiß, ich verlinkt es oft genug. Aber ist das etwas Ungewöhnliches, oder etwas ganz normales im Leben? Was lesen wir hier:
_"...  Der Verlust des Geruchsinns kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Nur in den  seltensten Fällen ist er angeboren. Ganz mechanisch kann die Nase wegen  schiefer Nasenscheidewände, Polypen oder durch von einer Allergie geschwollene Schleimhäute blockiert sein. Gasteilchen dringen dann nicht zum Riechepithel vor.
_
_In anderen Fällen legt sich eine heftige Entzündung, etwa eine starke Erkältung,  auf die Schleimhäute. Das schädigt und zerstört Riechzellen. Vor allem  Frauen verlieren so häufig den Geruchssinn teilweise oder ganz. "Diese  Form der Hyposmie bessert sich bei zwei von drei Betroffenen von  alleine", sagt Pharmakologe Hummel. Ist die Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung (Sinusitis) chronisch, verlieren etwa zwei Drittel der Patienten nach einigen Jahren der dauernden Entzündung an Riechvermögen.
_
_Chemische Stoffe, etwa in einigen Medikamenten wie Antibiotika, können die Nase ebenfalls lähmen. Besonders Rauchen  führt dazu, dass das Riechvermögen leicht abnimmt: Gase, Toxine und  Stäube belasten die Riechzellen. "Wer mit dem Rauchen aufhört, stellt  schnell fest, dass der Geruchssinn sich bessert", sagt Hummel. ..."_
https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Nase/Anosmie-Nicht-mehr-riechen-koennen-302191.html


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

COBOL ist aber kein Programm sondern eine Programmiersprache.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Versteht Ihr, was das bedeutet? Wenn offiziell in Heinsberg 1250 Covid-19 Fälle mit positiven Test erkannt wurden und bei ersten Reihenuntersuchungen bei 15% der Bevökerung Antikörper geunden wurden, waren von den 250.000 Bürgern also 37500 infiziert.
> 
> Die Dunkelziffer beträgt nach dieser Messung als 30. Es gibt also 30 mal mehr Infizierte und die Letalität sinkt damit von 5% auf 0,17%. Auch nicht schön, aber merklich entspannter, oder? Das ergäbe dann 136.000 Tote für diese Infektionswelle. Nicht sonderlich aufregend.



Ja ließt du überhaupt, was ich verlinkt habe. 75% haben ihren Geruchssinn verloren. Macht bei den 37500 also dann 28000, die nicht mehr riechen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja ließt du überhaupt, was ich verlinkt habe. 75% haben ihren Geruchssinn verloren. Macht bei den 37500 also dann 28000, die nicht mehr riechen können.


75% der Gruppe, die einen positiven Test hatten. Und zum Testen kommt man nur, wenn man starke Symptome hat. Vorher nicht. Oder glaubst Du, irgend jemand, der seinen Geruchssinn komplett verliert, geht nicht sofort zum Arzt? In den meisten Fällen ist es auch nur ein teilweiser Verlust, kein kompletter. Also das, was bei vielen Erkältungen passiert.

Also noch einmal. Die Letalität liegt mit der Dunkelziffer von 30 bei 0,17%. Also kein Problem. Jetzt muss dieser Wert nur deutschlandweit bestätigt werden. Ich bin jedenfalls schon deutlich ruhiger geworden. Die Östereichen Vorabwerte mit einer Dunkelziffer von 7 sind weniger ausgeprägt. Also heist es abwarten und Tee trinken. Mehr kann man nicht machen. Und basteln.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2020)

Letalität gestern lag bei 4,2%, wenn man nach deiner Rechnung geht.
Also ist deine Dunkelzifferletalität gestern 0,14% gewesen.
Als ich vor längerer Zeit von unter 1% Letalität gesprochen, lag ich laut dir aber vollkommen daneben.
Um es mit deinen Worten zusagen: Ich hab es schon am Anfang gesagt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Das gilt aber nur, solange die Krankenhäuser nicht überlastet sind. Deshalb müssen die Auflagen aufrechterhalten werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Letalität gestern lag bei 4,2%, wenn man nach deiner Rechnung geht.
> Also ist deine Dunkelzifferletalität gestern 0,14% gewesen.
> Als ich vor längerer Zeit von unter 1% Letalität gesprochen, lag ich laut dir aber vollkommen daneben.
> Um es mit deinen Worten zusagen: Ich hab es schon am Anfang gesagt.


Der Unterschied ist, dass man damals noch keine Dunkelziffer kannte. Die jetztige mit dem Faktor 30 wird auch vom RKI massiv bestritten. In Österreich fand man eine Dunkelziffer des Faktor 7.

Genau diese Dunkelziffer suche ich immer schon. Und noch haben wir keine genaue, sondern einen ersten nicht überprüften Test. Das ist nicht zu hoch zu bewerten, aber es ist das, was Herr Wodarg meint. Wäre ja schön, wenn er Recht hat. 

Und dann steht immer noch die Option aus, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Viren gibt, eines mit schwachem Verlauf, dass soll in Deutschland grassieren, und eines, viel infiziöser und tödlicher, dass findet sich mehr in Italien. Das sind aber auch völlig unbestätigte Daten aus Island. Wir werden sehen, was passiert.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2020)

Ich bin von Anfang an vom Faktor 10 ausgegangen.
Es wurden gerade mal 1,3 Millionen Deutsche getestet.
Das ist in etwa so, also wenn du alle Münchener testest, aber den Rest von Deutschland nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Bloß musst du auch die Zeiträume betrachten. Die Tests werden nicht zeitgleich durchgeführt. 
 Jemand kann vor 6 Wochen noch gesund gewesen sein, Test negativ, ein paar Tage später angesteckt und heute tot. Mal so als Extrembeispiel.

Und beim Vergleich der Todesrate inkl. vermuteter Dunkelziffer mit Grippe muss man bedenken, dass es da auch eine unbekannte Dunkelziffer gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin von Anfang an vom Faktor 10 ausgegangen.


Vermutlich gut geschätzt, je höher, umso besser


Und hier noch einmal eine andere Facette zum Stand wissenschaftlicher Publikationen. Das macht mich gerade etwas wuschig. Ich habe Abeiten  bestimmter Gruppen und insbesondere bestimmter Länder nie sonderlich ernst genommen, aber was hier steht, ist ein Pulverfass:

_"... Eine Papiermühle ist ein Service Provider, so wie Essay-Mühlen, die  Studenten gefakte Aufsätze und ganze Dissertationen verkaufen. Die  Kunden der Papiermühlen sind aber Akademiker und Ärzte. Sie bestellen  dort als Kunde ein wissenschaftliches Paper, das zu einem Thema ihrer  Forschungsrichtung passt. Das Paper wird von Ghostwriters verfasst, mit  komplett erfundenen wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen und komplett  erfundenen gefälschten Daten. ...

Vor allem aus China, wo von Ärzten erwartet wird, dass sie Artikel  veröffentlichen, wenn sie befördert werden wollen. Alle Ärzte, nicht nur  die an Unikliniken, auch die in Provinzkrankenhäusern. ..."_
Das wissenschaftliche Publikations- und Reputationssystem ist gehackt | Telepolis


----------



## Slezer (15. April 2020)

Leider nicht telepolis aber aluhut ist da

Fett lagert sich auch in der Lunge ab &#8211; Lungeninformationsdienst

Durch die Beatmung kommt nicht genug co2 aus der Blutbahn


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Komplette  Durchseuchung und Zusammenbruch des Gesundheitssystems wie in  wie in Italien und Spanien und damit 10-12% Todesrate.
> 
> 82 Mio * 0,12 = 9,84 Mio.



Du knallst hier halt eben mal eine 100% Infizierung in den Raum. Wo gab´s denn die bisher?^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie sich die Zahlen hier entwickeln. Wie sich an den Zahlen heute zeigt, war die Delle zu Ostern einfach nur durch die Feiertage und damit weniger Tests bzw. Meldeverzögerungen bedingt.


*Auch irgendwo gelesen*
Die Meldungen werden an zentrale Stellen gefaxt, und dort händisch digitalisiert, sodass *Worst-Case* die Zahlen von zB. Freitag erst am folgenden Donnerstag da sind, da ja am Wochenende nicht überall gearbeitet wird.
Aber ob das stimmt... Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann steht immer noch die Option aus, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Viren gibt, eines mit schwachem Verlauf, dass soll in Deutschland grassieren, und eines, viel infiziöser und tödlicher, dass findet sich mehr in Italien. Das sind aber auch völlig unbestätigte Daten aus Island. Wir werden sehen, was passiert.


Das würde eine extrem schnelle Mutation voraussetzen, und das ganze um ein Vielfaches schlimmer machen, weil es nochmal Faktoren einbringt, die beachtet werden müssen.


Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die Ergebnisse heute gespannt, ob die Schulen wieder öffnen.
Falls auf Leopoldina gehört wird, und die (nicht umsetzbaren) Voraussetzungen als gegeben gelten, kann man sich wieder auf einen starken Anstieg einstellen.

Kleine Gedankenspielerei:
Familie mit 3 Kindern in unterschiedlichen Klassen.
-> direkter Kontakt mit 90 Personen, bzw. 45, wenn sich an die Voraussetzungen gehalten wird. Dazu noch die Kontakte auf dem Pausenhof.
Dann noch die Eltern, ein Teil sitzt an der Kasse, der andere Teil in einem Großraumbüro.

U gotta punch those numbers up!


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

Markus Lanz vom 14. April 2020 - ZDFmediathek

Die Markus Lanz Sendung gestern Abend war mal wieder sehr interessant. U.a. war Richard David Precht zu Gast.
Der meinte, das man nicht zu einer völligen Normalisierung zurückkehren, und auch nach der Krise einiges anders machen sollte.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Leider wird immer noch häufig Letalität und Mortalität wild durcheinander gewürfelt, daher aus gegebenem Anlass noch einmal:
Mortalität ist die Sterblichkeit bezogen auf die Gesamtpopulation und die entscheidende Größe ist, wie sich diese während einer Epidemie gegenüber der Sterblichkeit des gleichen Zeitraum ohne Epidemie verändert.
Letalität ist die Mortalität bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl der Erkrankten.
Sobald man davon ausgeht, dass der Infekt die komplette Population erwischt, nähern sich Mortalität und Letalität logischerweise an, sind jedoch nie deckungsgleich.

Der Anstieg der Mortalität durch COVID-19 ist bisher, insbesondere in Deutschland, überschaubar und liegt unter 1% Prozent.
Die Letalität ist schwer abzuschätzen, da man nicht weiß, wie viele Personen tatsächlich erkrankt sind bzw. erkrankt waren oder noch erkranken werden. Hier kommt die Dunkelziffer der unerkannt Erkrankten bzw. unerkannt bereits wieder Genesenen ins Spiel.
Wie schon so oft erwähnt: Die Toten kann man ziemlich genau zählen, die Erkrankten jedoch nicht. Aus dieser Diskrepanz ergibt sich derzeit eine viel zu hohe Einschätzung der Letalität.

Das Problem hat man übrigens auch bei Influenza. Da sich nicht jeder Infizierte ausreichend krank fühlt und selbst viele, die sich sehr krank fühlen nicht zum Arzt gehen und Ärzte auch nicht immer einen Abstrich machen, um den Erreger genau festzustellen - ist halt Grippe, bleib zu Hause, schlafe viel und nimm deine Medizin - muss auch hier hochgerechnet werden. Da man jedoch über die Jahrzehnte eine zwar immer noch unvollständige, aber umfassende Datenbasis hat, ist das Ergebnis dennoch hinreichend verlässlich.

Bei COVID-19 ist alles offen. Es kann der nächste (oder sogar endgültige) Superkiller sein, aber ebenso auch ein One-Hit-Wonder oder das nächste saisonal auftretende Ding mit ein paar hundert bis ein paar tausend Toten jede  Saison, die kein Mensch so richtig bewusst wahrnimmt (bzw. bewusst wahrnehmen will).


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei COVID-19 ist alles offen. Es kann der nächste (oder sogar endgültige) Superkiller sein, aber ebenso auch ein One-Hit-Wonder oder das nächste saisonal auftretende Ding mit ein paar hundert bis ein paar tausend Toten jede  Saison, die kein Mensch so richtig bewusst wahrnimmt (bzw. bewusst wahrnehmen will).


Naja, Superkiller wird es nicht sein der alles auslöscht. Hoffe ich zumindest. Das man dagegen immun wird oder ein Impfmittel gefunden wird.
Und "One-Hit-Wonder" auch nicht.
Eigentlich sind sich alle Experten einig, das man zukünftig damit leben muß. Und es immer wieder Wellen geben wird.


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei *COVID-19* ist alles offen. Es kann der nächste (oder sogar endgültige) Superkiller sein, aber ebenso auch ein One-Hit-Wonder oder* das nächste saisonal auftretende Ding mit ein paar hundert bis ein paar tausend Toten jede  Saison, die kein Mensch so richtig bewusst wahrnimmt (bzw. bewusst wahrnehmen will)*.



Meine Worte.


Für einige hier im Thread ist es allerdings eher der Superkiller.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Für einige hier im Thread ist es allerdings eher der Superkiller.


Aber verharmlosen sollte man das Ganze wohl auch nicht.

Es auf jeden Fall gefährlicher als die normale Grippe.  Viel heimtückischer.

- Ansteckender
- Auch übertragbar wenn keine Symptome auftreten

und nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen auch tödlicher. Egal ob Mortalität oder Letalität.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

In Übersee wird es immer irrer!

Donald Trump: Name von US-Praesident soll auf Hilfsschecks stehen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In Übersee wird es immer irrer!


Helmut Schmidt hatte ja mal gesagt "In der Krise beweist sich der Charakter!".

Das Trump einen schlechten Charakter hat, wußte man schon vorher. Nur jetzt knallen alle Sicherungen bei ihm durch.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Mehr kubanische Ärzte kommen nach Italien. Unterdes lehnt Italien den ESM ab und will Eurobonds. Ich will auch Eurobonds, dann könnte ich mir die Bonität der Bonzen borgen und mir mal was gönnen.


Kuba schickt eine weitere AErzte-Delegation nach Italien | amerika21
EU: Italien lehnt 39 Milliarden Euro aus Corona-Hilfspaket ab

Zusammenhalten statt Horten und Hassen. Venezuela macht es uns vor.

Bei der Bekaempfung des Coronavirus setzt Venezuela auf die organisierte Bevoelkerung | amerika21


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Donald Trump: Name von US-Praesident soll auf Hilfsschecks stehen - DER SPIEGEL



Trump hat aufgrund eines Geburtsfehlers - der goldene Löffel ist durch den Gaumen ins Großhirn eingewachsen - nicht begriffen, dass das Geld, welches er da verteilt, nicht ihm gehört, sondern er lediglich (aufgrund einer Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände) über die Verteilung entscheiden kann.

Man stelle sich vor, bei der eigenen Bank würde sich die dümmste Person am Schalter für den Inhaber sämtlicher Konten halten, die von der Bank geführt werden ...


----------



## JePe (15. April 2020)

Jetzt lass dem Despotus doch sein Pfund Fleisch. Immerhin hat er Corona ganz alleine besiegt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Jetzt lass dem Despotus doch sein Pfund Fleisch. Immerhin hat er Corona ganz alleine besiegt.



Phagozyten gehören aber doch zu den weißen, nicht zu den orangen Blutkörperchen!


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mehr kubanische Ärzte kommen nach Italien. Unterdes lehnt Italien den ESM ab und will Eurobonds.



Kein Wunder das Deutschland die Eurobonds nicht will. Wir müssten eh wieder am meisten rein buttern und die anderen Länder tragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Deutschland die Eurobonds nicht will. Wir müssten eh wieder am meisten rein buttern und die anderen Länder tragen.



Wir profititieren von der EU auch wirtschaftlich am meisten und wollen immer wieder gerne gegen den Willen anderer Mitgliedsstaaten diktieren wie der Gesamtkurs der EU auszusehen hat, selbst die aktuelle Präsdientin der EU-Kommission (Ursula von *ähm* der Leyen) wurde auf autokratische Art von Deutschland durchgedrückt.

Irgend einen Preis muss das alles halt auch haben und der ist mit den Beitragszahlungen die Deutschland leistet noch vergleichsweise gering, für das wie sich Deutschland in der EU aufführt und als Profit aus der EU zieht...


----------



## Tengri86 (15. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> *Auch irgendwo gelesen*
> Die Meldungen werden an zentrale Stellen gefaxt, und dort händisch digitalisiert, sodass *Worst-Case* die Zahlen von zB. Freitag erst am folgenden Donnerstag da sind, da ja am Wochenende nicht überall gearbeitet wird.
> Aber ob das stimmt... Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe.
> 
> ...





Vergiss nicht das dann wieder viele mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs sind, Schüler-und Leute die zur Arbeit fahren. Soviele Busse hat man nicht Fr nötig Abstandhaltung dann müssen die Schulen und Arbeitgeber enorme Verspätungen in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir profititieren von der EU auch wirtschaftlich am meisten und wollen immer wieder gerne gegen den Willen anderer Mitgliedsstaaten diktieren wie der Gesamtkurs der EU auszusehen hat, selbst die aktuelle Präsdientin der EU-Kommission (Ursula von *ähm* der Leyen) wurde auf autokratische Art von Deutschland durchgedrückt.


Wäre auch seltsam wenn eher wirtschaftlich schwache Länder zu diktieren hätten wie der Hase läuft.


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...



Also mir wäre es mittlerweile lieber andere Mitgliedsländer würden den Gesamtkurs der EU diktieren. Natürlich nicht die Südländer, dann bräuchten wir alle 20 Jahre eine neue Währungsreform.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wäre auch seltsam wenn eher wirtschaftlich schwache Länder zu diktieren hätten wie der Hase läuft.



In einer Demokratie und als solche sieht die EU sich ja gerne hat niemand irgend jemanden etwas zu diktieren, da sollte es grundsätzlich über die Mehrheiten in demokratische Abstimmungen von eingebrachten Vorschlägen ermittelt werden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Deutschland die Eurobonds nicht will. Wir müssten eh wieder am meisten rein buttern und die anderen Länder tragen.


Und jetzt tun die da so, als sei das eine Selbstverständlichkeit. So als hätten die als Regierung keine Verantwortung. In der EU gibts die No-Bailout-Klausel. Da sollten wir denen eine Kopie von schicken, damit die endlich anfangen, für ihr Land zu arbeiten. Und die Eurobonds sind als permanenter Bailout anzusehen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir profititieren von der EU auch wirtschaftlich am meisten und wollen immer wieder gerne gegen den Willen anderer Mitgliedsstaaten diktieren wie der Gesamtkurs der EU auszusehen hat, selbst die aktuelle Präsdientin der EU-Kommission (Ursula von *ähm* der Leyen) wurde auf autokratische Art von Deutschland durchgedrückt.
> 
> Irgend einen Preis muss das alles halt auch haben und der ist mit den Beitragszahlungen die Deutschland leistet noch vergleichsweise gering, für das wie sich Deutschland in der EU aufführt und als Profit aus der EU zieht...



Ich würde dich echt bitten bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben, Uschi von der Leyen war die Kompromisskandidatin von Macron, der Weber unter allen Umständen verhindern wollte, Deutschland hat da gar nichts autokratisch durchgedrückt.
Und zu den Eurobonds sollte man sich vielleicht mal den Vertrag von Maastricht durchlesen, da steht alles und wurde von jedem Land ratifiziert!

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und jetzt tun die da so, als sei das eine Selbstverständlichkeit. So als hätten die als Regierung keine Verantwortung. In der EU gibts die No-Bailout-Klausel. Da sollten wir denen eine Kopie von schicken, damit die endlich anfangen, für ihr Land zu arbeiten. Und die Eurobonds sind als permanenter Bailout anzusehen.


Die sind bezogen auf Privathaushalte gar nicht so schlecht, dort ist z.B. der Anteil an Mietwohnungen viel geringer.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Deutschland die Eurobonds nicht will. Wir müssten eh wieder am meisten rein buttern und die anderen Länder tragen.



Wir haben seit dem Wirtschaftswunder noch nie auch nur einen Cent eigenes Geld irgendwo reingebuttert.

Deutschland bekommt aufgrund seiner Wirtschaftsleistung einfach nur Kredite zu sehr günstigen Konditionen, nimmt diese auf und leiht das Geld mit höheren Zinssatz an andere EU-Staaten, die ihrerseits noch höhere Zinssätze bekämen, wenn sie direkt zu den Banken gehen würden.

Wir verdienen an unserer "selbstlosen" Hilfe. Noch mehr verdienen allerdings die Banken, da sie Geld verleihen können, das - bzw. dessen Gegenwert - sie gar nicht physisch besitzen.

Real zahlen müssen wir, also der Steuerzahler, wenn wir die Banken retten - zum Dank dafür, dass sie uns etwas weniger abzocken als die meisten Anderen.  Wir müssen nämlich die Realwerte erhöhen, auf Basis derer Fantasiegeld verliehen wird.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die sind bezogen auf Privathaushalte gar nicht so schlecht, dort ist z.B. der Anteil an Mietwohnungen viel geringer.


Stimmt. Die haben auch deutlich mehr Kohle auf der hohen Kante als die Deutschen. Ändert aber nichts am Zustand des Gesundheitssystems und der finanziellen Lage der Regierung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die haben auch deutlich mehr Kohle auf der hohen Kante als die Deutschen. Ändert aber nichts am Zustand des Gesundheitssystems und der finanziellen Lage der Regierung.



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die dem Staat einfach weniger geben. Dann hat man mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. April 2020)

Coronavirus in Hamburg: Infektionswelle auf Krebs-Stationen im UKE Eppendorf - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die dem Staat einfach weniger geben. Dann hat man mehr.


Und dafür sollen wir jetzt aufkommen?


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die haben auch deutlich mehr Kohle auf der hohen Kante als die Deutschen. Ändert aber nichts am Zustand des Gesundheitssystems und der finanziellen Lage der Regierung.



Enteignungen sind doch groß im kommen. Oder gilt das im Innland nur für Deutschland?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und dafür sollen wir jetzt aufkommen?



Das wird leider kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In einer Demokratie und als solche sieht die EU sich ja gerne hat niemand irgend jemanden etwas zu diktieren, da sollte es grundsätzlich über die Mehrheiten in demokratische Abstimmungen von eingebrachten Vorschlägen ermittelt werden.



Das läuft aber nicht mit Verträgen wie Maastricht, das geht nur über Einstimmigkeit, deshalb mache ich mir da auch wenig Sorgen, weil schon die Niederländer und Österreicher dem niemals zustimmen werden.
Dazu kommt, das jede Bundesregierung egal welcher Coleur mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl abgewählt würde, wenn man sich auf Eurobonds einlassen würde.
Das wissen auch ALLE und man braucht nicht wirklich das nächste Konjunkturprogramm für die AfD. Die Grünen erzählen das auch immer nur aus ihrem bequemen Oppositionssessel, wenn es darauf ankommt, ist denen ihr Hemd auch lieber, als die italienische Hose, da kann man sicher sein.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird leider kommen.


Ich sehs auch kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Bund-Laender-Beratungen: Kontaktbeschraenkungen bis zum 3. Mai? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir haben seit dem Wirtschaftswunder noch nie auch nur einen Cent eigenes Geld irgendwo reingebuttert.
> 
> Deutschland bekommt aufgrund seiner Wirtschaftsleistung einfach nur Kredite zu sehr günstigen Konditionen, nimmt diese auf und leiht das Geld mit höheren Zinssatz an andere EU-Staaten, die ihrerseits noch höhere Zinssätze bekämen, wenn sie direkt zu den Banken gehen würden.
> 
> Wir verdienen an unserer "selbstlosen" Hilfe. Noch mehr verdienen allerdings die Banken, da sie Geld verleihen können, das - bzw. dessen Gegenwert - sie gar nicht physisch besitzen.



Hat man damals Griechenland nicht einen Großteil der Schulden einfach erlassen?
Vermutlich aus dem Grund weil man wusste das bekommt man eh nicht zurück.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Da ist nichts erlassen worden. Das wäre der richtige Schritt gewesen. 
Stattdessen wurde das Gesundheitssystem zerstört.

2017: Griechenlands krankes Gesundheitssystem - ZDFheute
2019: Warum ist das griechische Gesundheitssystem zusammengebrochen? &#8211; Berliner Griechenlandhilfe


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts erlassen worden. Das wäre der richtige Schritt gewesen.
> Stattdessen wurde das Gesundheitssystem zerstört.
> 
> 2017: Griechenlands krankes Gesundheitssystem - ZDFheute
> 2019: Warum ist das griechische Gesundheitssystem zusammengebrochen? – Berliner Griechenlandhilfe



Was erzählst du da?
Was soll das, diese Fake News zu verbreiten, was Griechenland durch Schuldenschnitt und andere Maßnahmen erlassen wurde, ist für jeden denkbar gut dokumentiert!
Wie viel Schulden Griechenland schon erlassen wurden - Ein offener und ein verdeckter Schuldenschnitt

Die Griechen haben sich mit über Jahre gefälschten Haushaltszahlen in den Euro betrogen und man hat ihnen noch einen ganze Menge Geld GESCHENKT!


----------



## Tengri86 (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts erlassen worden. Das wäre der richtige Schritt gewesen.
> Stattdessen wurde das Gesundheitssystem zerstört.
> 
> 2017: Griechenlands krankes Gesundheitssystem - ZDFheute
> 2019: Warum ist das griechische Gesundheitssystem zusammengebrochen? &#8211; Berliner Griechenlandhilfe



Spanien und Italien das gleiche, dort hat man auch  in falsche bereiche Einsparungen gemacht


----------



## JePe (15. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde dich echt bitten bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben, Uschi von der Leyen war die Kompromisskandidatin von Macron, der Weber unter allen Umständen verhindern wollte, Deutschland hat da gar nichts autokratisch durchgedrückt.



So kann man das sehen. Oder man sieht es so, dass die zur Wahl stehenden Parteien SpitzenkandidatInnen praesentiert haben und der Top-Job dann an eine Person ging, die nie zur Wahl stand. Das mag formal nicht zu beanstanden sein - aber Qualitaetsdemokratie war es sicher auch nicht.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die haben auch deutlich mehr Kohle auf der hohen Kante als die Deutschen. Ändert aber nichts am Zustand des Gesundheitssystems und der finanziellen Lage der Regierung.



2018 hatte nur Luxemburg eine noch hoehere Sparquote als Deutschland; die ach so reichen Suedlaender waren dagegen deutlich abgeschlagen. Hast Du fuer Deine steile These auch einen Beleg?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die dem Staat einfach weniger geben. Dann hat man mehr.



Steuerhinterziehung als Altersvorsorge. Starker Plan, selbst fuer Deine Verhaeltnisse.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie viel Schulden Griechenland schon erlassen wurden - Ein offener und ein verdeckter Schuldenschnitt



Das war kein echter Schuldenschnitt durch die EU. 
Aber jetzt BTT.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> 2018 hatte nur Luxemburg eine noch hoehere Sparquote als Deutschland; die ach so reichen Suedlaender waren dagegen deutlich abgeschlagen. Hast Du fuer Deine steile These auch einen Beleg?


Klar:
Vermoegensschock: Die Deutschen sind die armen Wuerstchen der EU | STERN.de


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Das lässt sich aber nur durch eine Vermögenssteuer ändern, um die die Schere zu schließen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> So kann man das sehen. Oder man sieht es so, dass die zur Wahl stehenden Parteien SpitzenkandidatInnen praesentiert haben und der Top-Job dann an eine Person ging, die nie zur Wahl stand. Das mag formal nicht zu beanstanden sein - aber Qualitaetsdemokratie war es sicher auch nicht.



Das stelle ich doch gar nicht in Abrede, ich bin bei der Analyse bei dir, nur hat Deutschland Weber, der Spitzenkandidat war, nicht verhindert, sondern Macron, niemand sonst!
Also muss auch niemand schreiben, das Deutschland Frau von der Leyen autokratisch durchgedrückt hat, das ist eine glatte Lüge!


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Massnahmen gegen Corona: Grenzkontrollen werden verlaengert | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich aber nur durch eine Vermögenssteuer ändern, um die die Schere zu schließen.


Will ja keiner, dann käme es zur großen Bonzenflucht, sagen sie. Machen wir es halt wie die USA: Staatsbürgerschaft zählt, nicht Aufenthaltsort.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Da passt doch, das aktuell die Grenzen zu sind und da keiner fliehen kann. 

Wenn die USA mal ordentlich Steuern kassieren würden, könnten die auch ihren Beitrag an die WHO weiter zahlen:
Amazon-Chef Bezos: Seit Silvester 23,6 Milliarden Dollar reicher | tagesschau.de

Mit den 23 Mrd. lässt sich eine ganze Menge anfangen.


----------



## JePe (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Klar:
> Vermoegensschock: Die Deutschen sind die armen Wuerstchen der EU | STERN.de



Das sind die aktuellen Zahlen derselben Quelle (Dein reisserischer Artikel ist gute zwei Jahre alt, weshalb ich mich mit den Zahlen nicht weiter beschaeftigt habe). Kannst Du die Stelle bitte heraussuchen, die Deine These stuetzt? Oder alternativ den Fehler in meiner Quelle benennen? In der es uebrigens um Sparquoten ging - was Deinem "auf der hohen Kante"-Terminus noch am naechsten kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Dein Link geht nicht.


----------



## JePe (15. April 2020)

Wär ja noch schöner, wenn Du auf meine Festplatte gucken könntest  ...

Ist repariert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Das sind die aktuellen Zahlen derselben Quelle (Dein reisserischer Artikel ist gute zwei Jahre alt, weshalb ich mich mit den Zahlen nicht weiter beschaeftigt habe). Kannst Du die Stelle bitte heraussuchen, die Deine These stuetzt? Oder alternativ den Fehler in meiner Quelle benennen? In der es uebrigens um Sparquoten ging - was Deinem "auf der hohen Kante"-Terminus noch am naechsten kommt.


Nein. Du nimmst dein PDF und suchst es selber raus.


----------



## JePe (15. April 2020)

Ich suche nach Beweisen fuer Deine Behauptung?

Jemand zuhause, McFly?

Danke - aber Nein, Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Computersimulation: So verbreitet sich das Coronavirus durch Husten | WEB.DE


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll das, diese Fake News zu verbreiten, was Griechenland durch Schuldenschnitt und andere Maßnahmen erlassen wurde, ist für jeden denkbar gut dokumentiert!



Es gab tatsächlich einen Schuldenschnitt, allerdings muss man sich auch den näher ansehen: 

Deutschland hat als Gläubiger am Schuldenschnitt *verdient*, da um ein Vielfaches weniger erlassen wurde, als durch den höheren Abgabezins gegenüber dem eigenen Aufnahmezins gewonnen wurde. Sprich, da wurde Geld erlassen, welches Griechenland lediglich aufgrund der absurden europäischen Finanzpolitik schuldete (Die EZB darf nämlich nicht direkt Kredite vergeben, was sie zu einheitlichen Zinssatz für alle Euroländer tun könnte ...) und - der Witz zieht sich durch - _niemals real existierte_. Alles nur Fantasiegeld.

Dadurch steht auch in Frage, warum es überhaupt einen Schuldenschnitt geben musste? Griechenland war geringer verschuldet als etliche der "kreditwürdigsten" Länder zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Und das bei zwar nicht rekordverdächtiger, aber immer noch stabiler Wirtschaftsleistung.
Profitiert haben auch hier überwiegend die Banken, weil davor einfach nur die Zinssätze für Griechenland auf das Vierfache dessen angehoben haben, was Deutschland bezahlt und anschließend einfach ihre griechischen Staatsanleihen abgestoßen haben, welche die EZB dann brav gekauft hat. So wurde auf Umwegen auf (reale!) Kosten aller Steuerzahler das Fantasiegeld der Banken über eine konstruierte Krise in reale Gewinne umgewandelt.

Das Einzige, was man Griechenland *tatsächlich* vorwerfen kann, ist zu viel Nachlässigkeit beim Eintreiben von Steuern, wodurch vermögende Griechen Milliarden am Fiskus vorbei schaffen konnten. Aber das wurde nicht all zu laut thematisiert, denn das das griechische Schwarzgeld landete ja auf verschwiegenen Konten renommierter europäischer Banken, wodurch diese ihre Realmasse zur Herausgabe von Fantasiegeld erhöhen konnten, was dann wiederum als Kredite (die man Griechenland selbst nicht zu fairen Konditionen geben wollte) die Wirtschaft anderswo befeuerte. Kurz gesagt: Schwarzgeld (Realgeld!) griechischer Steuerhinterzieher wurde lieber genommen, als dem griechischen Staat Kredite (Fantasiegeld!) zu geben.

So kommt man zu was. Und das Schönste ist, dass niemand das so richtig registriert, weil man viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt ist, auf den auf den Griechen herumhacken, von denen man außer ein paar sehr Vermögenden nun wirklich niemand auch nur eine Teilschuld an der ganzen Geschichte trägt.

Darauf einen Ouzo!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich suche nach Beweisen fuer Deine Behauptung?
> 
> Jemand zuhause, McFly?
> 
> Danke - aber Nein, Danke.


Du hast meine "Beweise". Die gefallen dir nicht und wenn du also eine Zweitmeinung einholen willst, mußt du es selber tun.

Die neuen Regeln in der Türkei sind auf Eis gesetzt:

Soziale Medien in der Tuerkei: Doch keine Zensur - taz.de


----------



## seahawk (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da passt doch, das aktuell die Grenzen zu sind und da keiner fliehen kann.
> 
> Wenn die USA mal ordentlich Steuern kassieren würden, könnten die auch ihren Beitrag an die WHO weiter zahlen:
> Amazon-Chef Bezos: Seit Silvester 23,6 Milliarden Dollar reicher | tagesschau.de
> ...



Das mit mit dem Vermögen bei Aktien verstehst Du wohl nicht. Das ist rein der Kurs der Amazonaktie, die natürlich von der Krise profitiert. Aktienwerte zu besteuern wäre kompletter Wahnsinn.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Ist aber möglich.

Dazu lassen sich die Aktien durch einen Verkauf einfach in Geld umwandeln.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich halte die freien Intensivplätze für die maßgebende Zahl, alles andere sind nur Wegweiser.


Das ist auch die tatsächlich Maßgebende Zahl für alle bisherigen Maßnahmen. ("Flatten the Curve")

Wäre die Infektionsrate in AT/DE zB. zu stark gestiegen
und alle Betten belegt, müsste die Triage eingeführt werden. Und die Todeszahlen würden auch bei uns stark ansteigen.

In Österreich haben wir seit über einer Woche nun mehr Genesene als (neu) Erkrankte und auch die Zahl der benötigten Betten (Normal/Intensiv) sinkt leicht.
Daher konnten wir auch Patienten aus Italien und Frankreich in Österreichs Spitäler aufnehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Du knallst hier halt eben mal eine 100% Infizierung in den Raum. Wo gab´s denn die bisher?^^


Man nennt das "obere Grenze" und das kann man machen. Realistisch bewertet werden es weniger sein. Je nachdem, wie lange eine  Immunisierung anhält und wie schnell man sich ein zweites mal infizieren kann.

Darum die zur Zeit wichtigste Zahl die Dunkelziffer. Die 30 glaube ich selber nicht, aber sie dient Menschen wie Herrn Wodarg als Diskussionsbasis. Glaube, oder in diesem Fall besser Vermutung, ist aber wissenschaftlich dünn. Auf Kreuzfahrtschiffen war das Verhältnis ganz anders, in Italien und Österreich auch.

Darum ist für mich weiterhin alles möglich, von "übertakteter Killermaschine" bis hin zu völlig nörmaler Infektionswelle ohne besondere Höhepunkte. Anfangs war ich mehr auf der Seite, dass es sehr gefährlich ist, inzwischen bin ich mir da nicht mehr sicher. In selbstgewählter Quarantäne bleibe ich natürlich trotzdem.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Deutschland die Eurobonds nicht  will. Wir müssten eh wieder am meisten rein buttern und die anderen  Länder tragen.


Wie überrennen mit unseren Billiglöhnen die  EU. Wir halten uns nicht an die in der EU vereinbarte INfklation von 2%.  Wir ziehen das Geld aus der EU, wir haben dadurch extrem niedrige  Zinsen für Staatsschulden und die anderen sagen jetzt "Stop". Ahnst Du,  was passiert, wenn Italien aus der EU austritt? Dann kracht es hier.

Ich  sehe die Gefahren de Coronavirus inzwischen viel weniger auf der  Kankheitsseite, als auf den wirtschaftlichen Folgeprozessen. Wenn die EU  daran zerbricht, dann "Gnade uns Gott"



Rizzard schrieb:


> Hat man damals Griechenland nicht einen Großteil der Schulden einfach erlassen?
> Vermutlich aus dem Grund weil man wusste das bekommt man eh nicht zurück.


Das ist eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise. Die Schuldner waren schon lange im Trockenen, weil Griechenland über Jahre 10-15% Zinsen zahlen musste. die Blutsauger aber alles haben wollten. Und ja, Griechenland wurde ausgeweidet, die Folgen sieht man jetzt auch in der Coronakrise.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts erlassen worden.


Es wurde zu wenig erlassen:
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtsch...-ein-verdeckter-schuldenschnitt-13391476.html

Dafür  hat sich in Griechenland dann China ausgebreitet und billig aufgekauft,  wie z.B. den Hafen von Athen, um ein Einfallstor nach Europa zu haben.  Darum halte ich die aktuellen Infektionszahlen in Griechenland, mit  seinem sehr intensiven Austausch mit China für bemerkenswert niedrig.  Das verwundert mich aus mehreren Gründen.


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPQywdcKAl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

*tagesschau extra ab 16.50 Uhr: *Am Nachmittag will die Bundesregierung Ergebnisse der Beratungen mit den Bundesländern zur Corona-Pandemie verkünden.



"Corona-Anwaeltin": Wegen Klage in Psychiatrie gebracht? | tagesschau.de
Sie hat auch selbst ihre Anwaltszulassung abgegeben.
Gestern Abend wurde die Rechtsanwältin aus der psychiatrischen Klinik entlassen, heute fand die richterliche Anhörung zum Vorwurf der öffentlichen Aufforderung zu einer Straftat statt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ... Irgendwas mit Fake News erkennen ...


Du meinst damit jetzt hoffentlich nicht die Studie aus Heinsberg. Die mag man wissenschaftlich anzweifeln können und beginnen, nach methodischen Fehlern zu suchen, aber der Begriff "Fake News" wäre vermessen.

Ansonsten schaue ich noch interessiert zu.

um 14:00: Die Hoffnung, dass in diesem Land wissenschaftliche Denkweise einen größeren Stellenwert einnimmt, wage ich in Betracht von 50% der Bevölkerung, die Homoöpathie für wirksam hält, für mutig.

Kann mir irgendwer erklären, warum eine einfache Telefonkonferenz nicht ausreicht? Darum muss es immer Bildtelefon sein.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Übers HomeOffice entscheidet der Arbeitgeber. Der Arbeitnehmer hat da nicht viel Mitspracherecht:
VG Berlin: Beamtin muss aus dem Homeoffice arbeiten | LTO.de
Corona: Arbeitgeber muss Homeoffice nicht anbieten | LTO.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Übers HomeOffice entscheidet der Arbeitgeber. Der Arbeitnehmer hat da nicht viel Mitspracherecht:
> VG Berlin: Beamtin muss aus dem Homeoffice arbeiten | LTO.de
> Corona: Arbeitgeber muss Homeoffice nicht anbieten | LTO.de


Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Homeoffice erzwingen können, wenn dafür dann noch Internet notwendig ist.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Verbindung zum Intranet lässt sich im Fall der Fälle auch per LTE-Stick und VPN vom Arbeitgeber bereitstellen.

Wenn es zu Hause keinen Empfang gibt, wird aus HomeOffice dann CarOffice. 
 Frontal21: Digitale Wüste - Homeoffice auf dem Land - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Übers HomeOffice entscheidet der Arbeitgeber. Der Arbeitnehmer hat da nicht viel Mitspracherecht:
> VG Berlin: Beamtin muss aus dem Homeoffice arbeiten | LTO.de
> Corona: Arbeitgeber muss Homeoffice nicht anbieten | LTO.de


Dabei gibt es mehr Berufsgruppen als viele glauben, in denen Homeoffive möglich ist:

Wegen Glatteis: Streufahrzeugfahrer macht heute lieber Homeoffice


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du meinst damit jetzt hoffentlich nicht ...


Ich meine nichts. Ich hab einfach nur ein "Corona-Video" aus meiner YouTube-Abobox gepostet. 

Immer locker durch die Buxe atmen.


----------



## seahawk (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist aber möglich.
> 
> Dazu lassen sich die Aktien durch einen Verkauf einfach in Geld umwandeln.



Ist aber sinnlos und kontraproduktiv den Besitz zu versteuern. Besteuern kann man beim Verkauf und zwar die Differenz zum Erwerb.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Propofol - Das Standard-Narkosemittel wird knapp!  | Das Erste

Rund 2.500 Patienten mit der neuartigen Lungenkrankkeit Covid-19 liegen auf deutschen Intensivstationen. Mehr als 70 Prozent von ihnen werden künstlich beatmet. Dafür versetzen die Ärzte ihre Patienten in ein künstliches Koma. Und genau dafür brauchen sie das Narkosemittel Propofol. Doch weil die Zahl der Corona-Patienten stetig steigt, verbrauchen die Krankenhäuser immer mehr von dem Medikament.


___________________________________________________________________________


Beratungen in Corona-Krise: Geschäfte öffnen ab Montag, Schulen ab Mai | tagesschau.de


----------



## keinnick (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Übers HomeOffice entscheidet der Arbeitgeber. Der Arbeitnehmer hat da nicht viel Mitspracherecht:
> VG Berlin: Beamtin muss aus dem Homeoffice arbeiten | LTO.de
> Corona: Arbeitgeber muss Homeoffice nicht anbieten | LTO.de


Nein. Die Dame wurde salopp gesagt aufs Abstellgleis geschoben und nicht zur Arbeit im Home-Office gezwungen. Das kann der AG nämlich eben NICHT entscheiden. Man will sie einfach nicht im Haus haben, weil sie zur Risikogruppe gehört. Wäre auch noch schöner, wenn der AG entscheiden darf, dass ich ihm meinen Wohnraum zur Verfügung stelle, ohne sowas vorher vertraglich zu vereinbaren.  

s. Arbeitnehmer darf nicht zu einer Taetigkeit im Homeoffice gezwungen werden | dhpg


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Wobei die als Beamtin gar nicht entlassen werden kann, im Vergleich zu dem angestellten Ingenieur. Auch der volle Lohn läuft ohne Arbeit weiter, während es bei Angestellten in Kurzarbeit nur 60-67% sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beratungen in Corona-Krise: Geschäfte öffnen ab Montag, Schulen ab Mai | tagesschau.de



Hab ich was verpasst oder gibts Erkenntnisse zum Virus, welche diese Maßnahmen rechtfertigen?

Was hat man denn erreicht wenn die Welle an Erkrankten nun Mitte Mai über Deutschland hereinbricht.

Jetzt nachdem selbst der Letzte begriffen haben sollte worum es geht, öffnet man sich wieder und gaukelt den Leuten eine Sicherheit vor die so nicht existiert.

Ich seh da schwarz, kein Medikament, kein Impfstoff aber wir probieren mal wie weit wir kommen, oder wie?


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Ich halte das auch für zu früh. 

Selbst erste Versammlungen/Demos wurden von Gerichten schon wieder erlaubt:
Auflagen statt Totalverbot: BayVGH erlaubt Mini-Demo | LTO.de


Auch die Wissenschaft spricht sich gegen eine schnelle Lockerung aus:
Helmholtz-Gutachten zum Coronavirus: Aus diesen Gruenden stellen sich vier Forscher gegen den schnellen Exit - Politik - Tagesspiegel


> &#8222;Eine spätere Wiederaufnahme der Maßnahmen wäre der Bevölkerung wahrscheinlich schwerer zu vermitteln als eine Fortführung heute&#8220;, mahnen die vier Hauptautoren im Verbund mit 15 weiteren Forschenden.
> 
> Otmar Wiestler, Wolfgang Marquardt, Dirk Heinz und Michael Meyer-Hermann warnen, dass &#8211; sofern die Kontaktbeschränkungen jetzt gelockert würden &#8211; die Menschen und auch die deutsche Wirtschaft noch viel länger leiden müssten, weil sich &#8222;die starke Auslastung des Gesundheitssystems über Jahre hinziehen dürfte&#8220;. Dieser Weg würde demnach auch &#8222;zu einer hohen Zahl an Todesopfern führen&#8220;.
> 
> Die Forscher schreiben von &#8222;erheblichen sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und politischen Kollateralschäden&#8220;. Dies gelte nach heutigem Wissensstand selbst dann, wenn die Dunkelziffer von harmlosen Corona-Erkrankungen hoch wäre und die bisher nicht bewiesene Annahme stimmen würde, dass Genesene anschließend immun seien.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst oder gibts Erkenntnisse zum Virus, welche diese Maßnahmen rechtfertigen?
> 
> Was hat man denn erreicht wenn die Welle an Erkrankten nun Mitte Mai über Deutschland hereinbricht.


Eine Verzögerung bzw. macht man dann doch nicht alles auf.
Ich mache mir bei Schulöffnungen auch Sorgen, da bei uns die Hygienemaßnahmen gar nicht eingehalten werden können.
Zudem: Wo bekommt man denn die ganzen Masken her, die dann auch regelmäßig gewechselt werden müssen?
Woanders hat man Mangel.


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2020)

Wenn ich sehe wie haufenweise Masken mit Ventil verkauft werden (Beispiel), dann haben die Leute das Thema Maske entweder nicht verstanden (da durch das Ventil idR ungefiltert ausgeatmet wird), oder es ist ihnen einfach egal.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie haufenweise Masken mit Ventil verkauft werden (Beispiel), dann haben die Leute das Thema Maske entweder nicht verstanden (da durch das Ventil idR ungefiltert ausgeatmet wird), oder es ist ihnen einfach egal.



Ist halt mal wieder der Kaufrausch, ohne nachzudenken.
Ist aber dann zumindest Eigenschutz. Hätte jeder so ein Teil wäre das ok.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Das nützt aber nichts. Die einfachen Masken schützen einen selbst nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist aber dann zumindest Eigenschutz. Hätte jeder so ein Teil wäre das ok.


Eigentlich nicht.

Ja, es wäre/ist besser als gar keine Maske. Aber man atmet komplett ohne  Filter aus, und nur der Andere durch einen potentiell schlechten Filter  ein. Und da selbst diese "Staubschutzmasken" häufig schon nicht so wirklich gut  Viren filtern, wäre es für den Effekt vermutlich sogar besser, wenn  "beide Parteien" zb. eine 2-lagige Baumwollmaske hätten - die dann aber bei allen Nutzern auch in  beide Richtungen eine Filterwirkung hat.

Es gibt zahlreiche "einfache" Masken-Varianten mit Ventil auf ebay/im Netz, die ganz oft sogar nur 1-lagig sind, und deswegen nicht mal mit "einfachen"  Baumwollmasken mithalten können - die ja wie gesagt in beide Richtungen filtern.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Es gibt einen Bericht, dass das Coronavirus möglicherweise versehentlich oder durch einen Unfall aus einem Forschungslabor in Wuhan entwischen ist und dabei auf den Fischmarkt in der Nähe übertragen wurde. 
Woher kommt das Coronavirus wirklich? | WEB.DE


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

Der kursiert schon seit Anfang der Krise. Obs stimmt, wir werden es nicht erfahren.


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2020)

Ich wusste gar nicht dass die da quasi nebenan vom Tiermarkt an Viren und Fledermäusen rumforschen.

Na dann: Was für ein Zufall.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Wenn dort so viele Fledermäuse in der Umgebung vorkommen, dass man die einfach fangen und verkaufen kann, ist es natürlich auch sinnvoll da auch Forschungen dran zu machen.


----------



## JePe (15. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst oder gibts Erkenntnisse zum Virus, welche diese Maßnahmen rechtfertigen?



Kein Gewerbetreibender wird gezwungen, sein Geschaeft zu oeffnen; kein Konsument dazu, eins aufzusuchen. Es geht auch nicht darum, welche Erkenntnisse hier Massnahmen rechtfertigen - der Erfolg der bisherigen Massnahmen eroeffnet nach Auffassung der Bundesregierung Spielraeume, die seit fast einem Monat geltenden Massnahmen anzupassen. Ein wenig Mitdenken solltest Du Deinen Mitmenschen schon zutrauen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jetzt nachdem selbst der Letzte begriffen haben sollte worum es geht, öffnet man sich wieder und gaukelt den Leuten eine Sicherheit vor die so nicht existiert.



"Fragil", "gebrechlich", "ueber Monate mit Einschraenkungen", "noch nicht ueber den Berg", Masken "dringend empfehlenswert", Kontaktbeschraenkungen bleiben bestehen, ... Wer gaukelt da was genau vor?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was hat man denn erreicht wenn die Welle an Erkrankten nun Mitte Mai über Deutschland hereinbricht.



Was schlaegst Du denn vor? Hausarrest fuer 8X Millionen Deutsche, bis COVID-19 entweder verschwunden oder heilbar ist?

Und falls Ja - mit welchem Recht verlangst Du (ohne es auszusprechen), dass die Leute bei den Energieerzeugern, in Supermaerkten, an Tankstellen, im Speditionsgewerbe, bei Telekomanbietern, in der Landwirtschaft, in Krankenhaeusern, Rettungsdiensten, Polizei, oeffentlichen Verwaltungen etc. pp sich eben den von Dir beschworenen Risiken aussetzen - weil sie keine Wahl haben und "der Laden" ohne sie zusammenbrechen wuerde? Oder sollen die ForscherInnen, die nach einer Behandlung suchen, den dafuer benoetigten Strom mit einem Fahrraddynamo erzeugen, sich die Haende in der Regentonne waschen und mit KollegInnen nicht per E-Mail, sondern Brieftaube kommunizieren?

Ich verstehe Deinen Punkt durchaus. Aber Du bleibst die praktikable Alternative schuldig. Licht aus und Tuer zu funktioniert vielleicht bei Tante Liesbeth und Onkel Heinrich oder meinetwegen noch fuer Heinsberg - aber nicht fuer ein ganzes Industrieland.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem: Wo bekommt man denn die ganzen Masken her, die dann auch regelmäßig gewechselt werden müssen?



/Sarkasmus ON

Der Markt wird darauf innovative Antworten finden. Marktstoerungen durch die Politik sind zu vermeiden. Gesetze schraenken nur unnoetig die individuellen Freiheiten ein. Corona ist Kommunismus!

/Sarkasmus OFF


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Bericht, dass das Coronavirus möglicherweise versehentlich oder durch einen Unfall aus einem Forschungslabor in Wuhan entwischen ist und dabei auf den Fischmarkt in der Nähe übertragen wurde.
> Woher kommt das Coronavirus wirklich? | WEB.DE



Von Wolfram Weimer hätte ich eigentlich mehr erwartet als so ein unausgegorenes Elaborat aus Hörensagen, Mutmaßungen und Andeutungen.

Beispiel gefällig? 





> Seither rückt das große Fledermausforschungsprogramm in Wuhan wieder in den Mittelpunkt der Mutmaßungen. Es wird unweit des Tiermarktes betrieben



"Unweit" ist gut. Die Forschung findet im Wuhan Institute of Virology statt, welches rund 20 Kilometer und - bei ruhiger Verkehrslage - 30 Fahrtminuten vom South China Seafood Market entfernt ist.

Ach ja, dazwischen fließt auch noch der Jangtsekiang, was aber vermutlich weniger relevant ist als das gute Dutzend Wohnviertel und zig kleinere Märkte mit ähnlichem Portfolio. - Eins muss man dem Virus lassen, es gibt sich anlässlich der jüngst gewonnen Freiheit nicht mit dicht besiedelten Wohngebieten oder kleinen Märkten ab, sondern nimmt sich ein (offenbar isoliertes) Taxi zum größten Markt der Stadt ... 

Nicht, dass ich den Hergang grundsätzlich für unmöglich halte, aber solcherart konstruierte räumliche Zusammenhänge in Tateinheit mit bewusst vagen Angaben kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2020)

Unter der Annahme, dass das wahr ist, dann gibt es bereits einen sehr guten Grund den Ursprung zu vertuschen:
Schadensersatz


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

Auflagen in der Corona-Krise: Was gelockert wird - und was nicht | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Was schlaegst Du denn vor? Hausarrest fuer 8X Millionen Deutsche, bis COVID-19 entweder verschwunden oder heilbar ist?
> 
> Und falls Ja - mit welchem Recht verlangst Du (ohne es auszusprechen), dass die Leute bei den Energieerzeugern, in Supermaerkten, an Tankstellen, im Speditionsgewerbe, bei Telekomanbietern, in der Landwirtschaft, in Krankenhaeusern, Rettungsdiensten, Polizei, oeffentlichen Verwaltungen etc. pp sich eben den von Dir beschworenen Risiken aussetzen - weil sie keine Wahl haben und "der Laden" ohne sie zusammenbrechen wuerde? Oder sollen die ForscherInnen, die nach einer Behandlung suchen, den dafuer benoetigten Strom mit einem Fahrraddynamo erzeugen, sich die Haende in der Regentonne waschen und mit KollegInnen nicht per E-Mail, sondern Brieftaube kommunizieren?



Auch die jetzigen Verordnungen in Deutschland sehen keine echten Hausarreste oder Ausgangssperren für Nichtinfizierte vor. 
Die Mitarbeiter in Risikoberufen sind entsprechend von den Arbeitgebern mit Schutzausstattung auszustatten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn die ganzen Masken her, die dann auch regelmäßig gewechselt werden müssen?
> Woanders hat man Mangel.


Hier in Österreich werden inzwischen seit Wochen selbst welche Produziert, meist von Firmen die Bereits ähnliche Produkte hergestellt haben, oder
relativ einfach die Produktion umstellen konnten. Die besseren Masken für med. Personal kommen z.Z. noch hauptsächlich aus Asien, wie vorher auch.

Auch werden immer mehr Baumwollmasken hergestellt und verkauft. Diese sind einfach zu waschen.
Die normalen "OP Masken für die Masse", kann man übrigens auch desinfizieren (zB. mit Dettol oder reinem Brennspiritus), über Nacht trockenen lassen und am nächsten Tag wieder verwenden.
Mache ich jetzt schon seit Wochen. Im Normalfall benötige ich so circa eine Maske pro Woche, selten zwei.

Wenn Österreich das schafft, sollte es in Deutschland auch funktionieren. Alles andere würde mich doch sehr wundern.

-----

Bei uns haben übrigens seit gestern auch Baumärkte wieder geöffnet - natürlich mit den üblichen aktuellen Hygiene-Maßnahmen für Geschäfte.
Fazit: Hunderte Meter lange Schlangen vor OBI und Hornbach. So was gab es hier noch nie.


----------



## Lotto (15. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auflagen in der Corona-Krise: Was gelockert wird - und was nicht | tagesschau.de



Stimmt nicht ganz was da steht. Friseure dürfen z.B. erst ab 04.05 wieder öffnen und nicht schon ab nächsten Montag.
Corona: Erste Lockerung bei Schule und Laeden | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen

Zitat Ministerpräsident Weil (Niedersachsen): "Ich bitte die Bürgerinnen und Bürger darum, dass sie nicht versuchen,  an medizinische Schutzmasken zu kommen, diese müssen unbedingt den  Beschäftigten in unseren Krankenhäusern und in den Alten- und  Pflegeheimen vorbehalten bleiben."

Heißt also alle anderen sollen sich nen Stofffetzen vors Gesicht wickeln... ich merk schon es läuft....


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2020)

Steht da aber auch so drin:


			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Friseurbetriebe sollen sich darauf vorbereiten, unter den gleichlautenden Auflagen sowie unter Nutzung persönlicher Schutzkleidung ab dem 4. Mai den Betrieb wieder aufzunehmen.







SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Auch werden immer mehr Baumwollmasken hergestellt und verkauft. Diese sind einfach zu waschen.
> Die normalen "OP Masken für die Masse", kann man übrigens auch desinfizieren (zB. mit Dettol oder reinem Brennspiritus), über Nacht trockenen lassen und am nächsten Tag wieder verwenden.
> Mache ich jetzt schon seit Wochen. Im Normalfall benötige ich so circa eine Maske pro Woche, selten zwei.


Bloß muss dann der normale Bürger die einfachen Masken überhaupt zu normalen Preisen kaufen können. 
Bisher gibt es da praktisch nur Angebote mit Wucherpreisen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß muss dann der normale Bürger die einfachen Masken überhaupt zu normalen Preisen kaufen können.
> Bisher gibt es da praktisch nur Angebote mit Wucherpreisen.


In Österreich läuft das über den Einzelhandel. 
In Lebensmittelgeschäften (und wohl auch in Drogerien) bekommt man die Masken im 3er Pack zum Selbstkostenpreis von 3€. (1€/Maske)
Und die ersten paar Tage, wurden die Masken sogar gratis ausgegeben.

Ich nehme mal an, oder besser hoffe, dass dies bei euch ähnlich organisiert wird, 
denn ja, die wenigen Angebote im Internet sind hoffnungslos überteuert.

Mein persönlicher Favorit in einem Onlineshop: 
3M Aura Maske P1 - 13€ pro Stück! - die habe ich früher im 5er Pack um 15€ (inkl. Versand) kaufen können.
Einfach abartig.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. April 2020)

In Ungarn werden die Alten mißhandelt und einkassiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dt8xFln5Bv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Heißt also alle anderen sollen sich nen Stofffetzen vors Gesicht wickeln... ich merk schon es läuft....


Meine Frau hat ein paar Masken genäht. Die ist u.a. gelernte Näherin und für sie ist das ein Kinderspiel.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Steht da aber auch so drin:


Zuerst stand es wohl noch nicht da drin. Haben sie aktualisiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass meine bescheidenen Mathematik-Kenntnisse nicht mehr zulassen.
> Aber als einfache Argumentation gegen Corona-Skeptiker sollte es reichen.
> Das habe ich zumindest schon auf Facebook festgestellt.



Okay, dafür mag diese Vereinfachung tatsächlich angemessen sein 



> Welche Gesamtsterblichkeit? Die Dunkelziffer kennt doch niemand.



Es gibt mittlerweile eine Studie aus Südkorea, eine aus einem Dorf in Italien und eine aus Heinsberg, in denen die Dunkelziffer ermittelt wurde. Eigentlich sind die Bezugsgrößen jeweils lächerlich klein und erscheinen kaum verwertbar, aber trotz komplett unterschiedliche Schutzmaßnahmen und Testbedingungen war die Zahl der bis zu diesem Kompletttest unerkannt infizierten ungefähr dreimal so hoch, wie die Zahl derjenigen mit Symptomen. Darauf habe ich aufgebaut, um einen Vergleich zu Influenza ziehen können, wo auch nur hochgerechnete Gesamtinfektionszahlen mit registrierten Toten verrechnet werden.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum eingesperrt? Die können überall hin, sollten aber ... niemanden sehen.



Wieviel von Deutschland bleibt denn für dein "überall" noch übrig, wenn man nur die Bereiche mit "Niemand" zählt? Und wie viele von den 30 Millionen in der Risikogruppe hat direkten Zugang zu dieser Wildnis? Zwanzig? Dreihundert? Viertausend täten mich schon überraschen. Für den Rest bedeuten die von dir genannten, nun einmal nötigen Bedingungen, dass man nur solange den Fuß vor die Tür setzen kann, wie die restliche Bevölkerung sich ihrerseits mit dem öffentlichen Leben soweit es geht zurückhält. Also die Situation, die wir jetzt haben. Wenn sich 50 Millionen wieder frei auf den Straßen bewegen und munter infizieren würden, dann müssten die anderen 30 Millionen in permanenter Isolation drinne bleiben. Und das gleiche gilt für alldiejenigen, die es nicht so ganz einsehen, sich im Interesse einer Herdenimmunität eine Infektion zu holen, die mit 5-10%iger Wahrscheinlichkiet bleibende Schäden verursacht und in einem von 500 Fällen sogar tödliche endet.



> Eigentlich genau das, was man in der Situation jetzt auch macht. Ich würde ihnen darüber hinaus aber merkliche Vorteile geben, z.B. kostenloser staatlicher Einkauf mit Bringgdienst, Gehaltsweiterzahlung und Abnahme der Betreuung von Kindern.



Ach so ist das gedacht, ja? 2/3tel der Bevölkerung holen sich eine potenziell tödliche Krankheit, während 1/3 auf ihre Kosten all-inclusive Urlaub auf Balkonien macht?

Doch, dass dieses Szenario aus Sicht einer Risikoperson attraktiv erscheint, ist nachvollziehbar. Ich fürchte aber, dass deine Vision einer Zweiklassengesellschaft aus eingesperten Priveligierten und herumwuselnden/-siechenden Dienern weder die Mehrheit der einen noch der anderen Gruppe mögen wird.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Hätten die Politiker (in Europa) viel früher handeln können? Ja.
> Aber: Die Bevölkerungen waren noch nicht soweit. Vor eineinhalb Monaten, war das trotz der ersten Fälle in Europa
> für die meisten Menschen ein chinesisches Problem und kein europäisches oder gar weltweites.
> Erst die steigenden Fallzahlen  und Berichte aus Italien haben ein Umdenken (in Europa) eingeleitet.
> Das zeigen diverse Umfragen über die Wochen und Monate.



Das stimmt zwar, kann von Regierungspolitikern aber ebensowenig ins Feld geführt werden, wie die angeblich fehlende Unterstützung für Klimaschutz, Stopp von Umweltzerstörung, soziale Gerechtigkeit oder ähnliches. Das Parlament ist zwar dafür da, den wie-auch-immer-gearteten Willen der Bevölkerung umzusetzen, auch wenn selbige blöd ist. Aber zum Aufgenbereich einer Regierung gehört es auch, dass Volk zu informieren. Wenn staatliche Forschungsinstitute, Bildungseinrichtungen und der Informationsauftrag der ÖR nicht ausreichen, damit die Bevölkerung den Ernst der Lage nicht begreift, dann ist das auch Regierungsversagen und Anlass für schnellstmögliches Gegensteuern. Stattdessen haben unsere Politiker noch bis weit in den Februar hinein beschwichtigt, weil sie selbst zu blöd waren, zu kapieren was da abläuft. Das will ich denen menschlich nicht mehr anhängen, als viele andere Fälle von Versagen, aber auch in diesem Fall gilt: Es besser zu machen war verdammt noch mal ihr Job. Würde ich derart versagen, würde ich gefeuert werden. Aber Regierungsmitglieder haben einen vier Jahres Freifahrtschein und am Ende müssen sie die Gesamtbilanz nur soweit hinbiegen, dass die eigenen Parteikollegen sie noch okay finden...



> Stelle vollständige berufliche und finanzielle Gleichheit (v.a. Pension) zwischen den Geschlechtern her, inklusive voller Abgeltung für Schwangerschaft und Betreuung der Kinder, dann kannst du auch Frauen einziehen -> siehe Norwegen, Schweden.



Gerade die Pensionen sind bei gleicher Arbeitsleistung schon gleichgestellt, die Belastung bei der Geburt wird mit ettlichen Wochen bezahltem Urlaub vergolten (zugegeben: Ich bin misstrauisch, dass das angemessen ist. Sieht eigentlich recht anstrengend aus, aber da so viele Kinderkriegen toll finden muss dieser Eindruck wohl täuschen) und die Kinderbetreuung ist von Rechtswegen komplett geschlechtsneutral geregelt => Mission acomplished. Das sich trotzdem so viele Paare zu einem Leben als Hausfrau/Mutter und Alleinversorger absprechen, ist deren private Entscheidung und es ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates, Rollenbilder an- oder abzuerziehen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ohhh,  nein...



Ließ dir bitte noch einmal durch, was ich zum Funktionsprinzip der derzeitigen Maßnahmen geschrieben habe. Das ist keine Isolierung von Menschen in für die Krankheit unüberwindbaren Einrichtungen, um ein (lokales) Aussterben der Krankheit zu erreichen, sondern eine Kontakreduktion zur Verlangsamung einer Epidemie. Und "Kontakt"reduktion funktioniert eben nur, wenn beide Seiten mitmachen. Man kann nicht nur einseitig keinen Kontakt haben.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Extra 3 wurden die 30 Mio erwähnt.



Ich mags, wenn meine Schätzungen richtig liegen 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Damals war es auch noch lokal.
> Es sind alle ausgegangen, dass nur einzelne Fälle per Flieger aus China kommen und nicht, dass die Leute in Österreich Après-Corona-Partys machen.



Und was macht das für einen Unterschied? Haben sich diese einzelnen Chinesen isoliert und keinerlei Kontakt zur restlichen Bevölkerung gesucht? Oder sind sie hergekommen, um zu kommunizieren.
Eben.
Jeder Ausbrauch beginnt mit einem Infizierten und daran müssen die Maßnahmen angepasst sein. Aber es gab gar keine Maßnahmen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hat aber nicht die eigene Gardine gebrannt, sondern die beim Chinesen.



Und der Chineses ist mit seiner brennenden Gardine in deine Wohnung gerannt, um das bescheuerte Beispiel weiterzuführen, und hat damit an deinem Bücherregal geündelt, aber anstatt die Gardine zu löschen oder die Tür rechtzeitig zu schließen, hat man gesagt: Solange es nicht 20 Chinesen machen, müssen wir nicht reagieren.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind Zusatztöpfe aus Forschungsvorhaben
> 
> 
> Na und, das Geld kommt, die Stellen sind bewilligt, das Gebäude hat man, die Anlagen auch. Da kann der Professor machen, was er will. Freie Forschung. Die bekommst Du nach einer Berufung nicht mehr raus.
> ...



Muss aber eine Zeit her sein. Heute kommen 1/3 des Budgets oder mehr aus Drittmitteln und auch wenn die Formell keine Weisung beinhalten, ist es in einigen Fachbereichen ein verdammt großes Problem, dass eigentlich unabhängige Forscher darauf achten müssen, wie sich ihre Ergebnisse auf die nächste Finanzierungsrunde auswirken. Man forscht also besser nicht an Sachen, die die falschen Antworten liefern könnten.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

> Topmeldung (20.11 Uhr): Die Anzahl der Corona-Neu-Infektionen in Deutschland ist im Vergleich zu den vergangenen Tagen wieder etwas gestiegen. Eine Erhebung bei den Gesundheitsministerien der Länder ergibt mittlerweile 131.410 positive Tests auf Corona - das sind 2896 mehr als am Vortag. Zum Vergleich: Der Anstieg von vorgestern zu gestern betrug unter 2000 neuen Fällen. Die Zahl der Toten in Deutschland ist um 334 auf 3552 gestiegen - einer der höchsten Anstiege seit Beginn der Krise.


 Quelle: Coronavirus: Soeder kann sich Oktoberfest 2020 "kaum vorstellen" - FOCUS Online

Das kann vielleicht nur eine Schwankung sein. Aber ist es gut, dass die Bundesregierung vorsichtig die Einschränkungen lockert.
Diejenigen, welche für völlige "Normalität" (wie vorher) und alle Lockerungen plädieren, haben eh den Ernst der Lage immer noch nicht erkannt.

Es vielleicht vergleichbar mit der Einnahme von Antibiotika:

Bricht man die Behandlung zu früh ab, kann es schwere Rückschläge mit Komplikationen geben.
(wobei hier völlig unerheblich ist das Antibiotika nur gegen Bakterien helfen)

Rückschläge können wir uns nicht leisten. Weil wenn nochmal Verschärfungen eingeleitet werden müssen, trifft es alle umso schlimmer. Vor allem die Wirtschaft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Ungarn werden die Alten mißhandelt und einkassiert.
> 
> *snip*



Das sieht ja wirklich nach einem hochaktuellen Video aus. Und erst die ganzen Kontextinfos dazu!


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Und falls Ja - mit welchem Recht verlangst Du (ohne es auszusprechen), dass die Leute bei den Energieerzeugern, in Supermaerkten, an Tankstellen, im Speditionsgewerbe, bei Telekomanbietern, in der Landwirtschaft, in Krankenhaeusern, Rettungsdiensten, Polizei, oeffentlichen Verwaltungen etc. pp sich eben den von Dir beschworenen Risiken aussetzen - weil sie keine Wahl haben und "der Laden" ohne sie zusammenbrechen wuerde?



Ja, muss ich auch. 

Und jetzt?


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das kann vielleicht nur eine Schwankung sein.



Das liegt einfach an den Feiertagen.


----------



## INU.ID (16. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqwBqHqsLlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IC0HQUH2eXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Toller Artikel warum wir auch in Krisen keine starken Männer brauchen und wir der toxischen Maskulinität der Experten nicht trauen dürfen.


----------



## INU.ID (16. April 2020)

Homöopath behauptet, COVID-19 sei nur ein harmloser Schnupfen



Hier das Video im welches es geht (ka ob es schon erwähnt/verlinkt wurde):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmxQsADJeM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
> 
> Toller Artikel warum wir auch in Krisen keine starken Männer brauchen und wir der toxischen Maskulinität der Experten nicht trauen dürfen.



Die können ja dann in allen Männerberufen eine Frauenquote einführen. Dann wird einfach Stillstand herrschen.


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2020)

Dann wäre wenigstens die "toxische Maskulinität" besiegt. Schließlich haben wir aktuell ja überhaupt keine anderen Sorgen. lol


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach an den Feiertagen.


Ja daran wirds wohl liegen. Die Leute sollen das ja über die Feiertage nicht mehr ganz so genau genommen haben mit der Kontaktbeschränkung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann wäre wenigstens die "toxische Maskulinität" besiegt. Schließlich haben wir aktuell ja überhaupt keine anderen Sorgen. lol



Das wäre ein schönes Experiment. Von heute auf morgen. Wer die Quote nicht erreicht darf nicht arbeiten. Da wäre alles Wichtige außer Betrieb.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2020)

Also das Großveranstaltungsverbot bis 31.08. war schon eine kleine Klatsche.
Kein Rock am Ring, kein Taubertalfestival, und womöglich kein Oktoberfest. Das wird ein hartes (oder sollte ich eher sagen langweiliges) Jahr.
Aber gut, ein Lichtblick ist der 03.05. ja schon mal.
Ich hoffe das dann endlich die Hamsterkäufe aussetzen, wenn die Panikmacher jetzt mal erkennen das es eher Richtung Besserung geht statt Apokalypse.
Wenn man dann Richtung Mai endlich mal wieder zum Friseur kann und diverse andere Dinge möglich sind, ist das schon mal ein Anfang.
So lange es heißt eben noch Treffen mit den Buddies im kleineren Kreis.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Trump hat aufgrund eines Geburtsfehlers - der goldene Löffel ist durch den Gaumen ins Großhirn eingewachsen - nicht begriffen, dass das Geld, welches er da verteilt, nicht ihm gehört, sondern er lediglich (aufgrund einer Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände) über die Verteilung entscheiden kann.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, bei der eigenen Bank würde sich die dümmste Person am Schalter für den Inhaber sämtlicher Konten halten, die von der Bank geführt werden ...



Der tägliche Wahnsinn geht weiter, das mit dem Namen und Scheck hat sich bestätigt, jetzt droht er den Bundesstaaten und will den Kongress in Zwangspause stecken.

&#8222;Wir haben das Recht zu tun, was immer wir wollen. Aber das würden wir nicht tun wollen.&#8220;


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also das Großveranstaltungsverbot bis 31.08. war schon eine kleine Klatsche.
> Kein Rock am Ring, kein Taubertalfestival, und womöglich kein Oktoberfest. Das wird ein hartes (oder sollte ich eher sagen langweiliges) Jahr.


Für mich  nicht. Da ich eh nie auf Großveranstaltungen gehe.



> Wenn man dann Richtung Mai endlich mal wieder zum Friseur kann und diverse andere Dinge möglich sind, ist das schon mal ein Anfang.


Ich hatte eben schon einen Termin bei meiner Friseurmeisterin für den 05.05. gemacht.


Und arbeitsmäßig, erfahre ich heute Nachmittag, wie es bei uns weitergeht. Aber das Betretungsverbot für den Betrieb, wird wahrscheinlich noch bis mindestens  Anfang Mai weiter gelten.
Wir sind ja, der zweite Arbeitsmarkt, mit psychisch behinderten Menschen, welche auch Suchtprobleme haben. Die meisten sind Raucher. Davon gehören ca 70-80% zur Risikogruppe.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
> 
> Toller Artikel warum wir auch in Krisen keine starken Männer brauchen und wir der toxischen Maskulinität der Experten nicht trauen dürfen.


Es wäre mir peinlich so einen Artikel zu veröffentlichen.
Man braucht Zeit um in diese Position zu kommen, auch als Mann.
Beispiel Bundeswehr, Frauen dürfen erst seit ich glaube 18 Jahre in der Bundeswehr außerhalb des San Dienstes dienen. In der Zeit wird man aber noch nicht zum General.
So ähnlich sieht es auch in vielen anderen Berufen aus.

Ergo:
Das hat sich in 10 bis 20 Jahren von ganz alleine erledigt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also das Großveranstaltungsverbot bis 31.08. war schon eine kleine Klatsche.
> Kein Rock am Ring, kein Taubertalfestival, und womöglich kein Oktoberfest.


Rock im Park und Taubertal hier... 
War ja abzusehen, dass das nichts wird


----------



## INU.ID (16. April 2020)

6 Monate kostenfrei studieren fuer Corona-Kurzarbeiter - mydealz.de


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> > Das kann vielleicht nur eine Schwankung sein.
> 
> 
> Ja daran wirds wohl liegen. Die Leute sollen das ja über die Feiertage nicht mehr ganz so genau genommen haben mit der Kontaktbeschränkung.



Ich meinte, dass über die Feiertage weniger Tests gemacht wurden oder die Meldungen verzögert waren. 
Verstöße gegen die Kontaktauflagen und dadurch verursachte zusätzliche Infektionen, zeigen sich erst 10-14 Tage später, weil die Inkubationszeit so lang ist. 

Das ist eben genau die Gefahr, dass man die Fehler erst deutlich später mitbekommt.

Deshalb ist es eigentlich auch für Lockerungen zu früh. Da hätte man jetzt vor allem noch abwarten sollen, bis die App fertig ist und dann bei geringen Neuinfektionen durch die Kontaktauflagen erstmal schauen sollen, wie gut das mit der App in der Praxis läuft. Bund und Laender: Pepp-PT soll Standard fuer Corona-Apps werden - ComputerBase


			
				https://www.computerbase.de/2020-04/bundesregierung-pepp-pt-standard-corona-apps/ schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich sollten die ersten auf dem Pepp-PT-Standard basierenden Apps bereits im Laufe dieser Woche erscheinen. Mittlerweile wurde der Termin aber verschoben. Die Testphase beim Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) laufe zwar, Datenschutz- und Datensicherheitaspekte müssen noch geklärt werden, sagte eine Sprecherin des Bundesgesundheitsministerium. Wie Netzpolitik.org berichtet, wird nun Ende April anvisiert.





> *Lauterbach kritisiert Lockerungen*
> 
> _08:26 Uhr_
> SPD-Gesundheitsexperte Karl Lauterbach kritisiert auf Twitter die Lockerungen der Anti-Corona-Maßnahmen. "Der Preis kann hoch sein", so Lauterbach. Mit den Lockerungen gebe man das Ziel einer Eindämmung der Pandemie "vielleicht" auf.






INU.ID schrieb:


> 6 Monate kostenfrei studieren fuer Corona-Kurzarbeiter - mydealz.de



Die Frage ist, ob man das auch neben einem "richtigen" Studium machen darf. 
Aktuell bekommen das nicht alle Professionen mit den Onlinevorlesungen hin. 
Wäre schon interessant, wenn man in der Zeit mal in andere Fachbereiche reinschauen könnte.

Edit: Es scheint dort nur Studiengänge im Bereich Wirtschaft und Sozialwissenschaften zu geben, keine naturwissenschaftlichen oder technischen Richtungen. Schade.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass über die Feiertage weniger Tests gemacht wurden oder die Meldungen verzögert waren.
> Verstöße gegen die Kontaktauflagen und dadurch verursachte zusätzliche Infektionen, zeigen sich erst 10-14 Tage später, weil die Inkubationszeit so lang ist.


Stimmt auch wieder. Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das sieht ja wirklich nach einem hochaktuellen Video aus. Und erst die ganzen Kontextinfos dazu!



Ja, ich war auch ganz erschlagen von der Fülle an Hintergrundinformationen und insbesondere Belegen.

Gnädig davon ausgehend, dass es zumindest tatsächlich in Ungarn stattfindet, fallen mir auf Orbans Spielwiese noch zig andere Gründe ein, warum da jemand - ungeachtet seines Alters - grob angepackt werden könnte.

Unklar auch, was Birdman uns eigentlich damit sagen will ... Ist er nicht sonst der Meinung, dass so ein starker Mann mit nationalistischer Agenda dafür sorgt, das es Land und Leuten besser geht? Und jetzt werden da angeblich arglose Senioren drangsaliert? Huch?



INU.ID schrieb:


> Homöopath behauptet, COVID-19 sei nur ein harmloser Schnupfen



Dann wird Herr Kron sicherlich keine Probleme haben, sich freiwillig für ein paar dringend benötigte Untersuchungen zu Übertragungswegen, -geschwindigkeit und -wahrscheinlichkeit am menschlichen Testsubjekt zu melden.

Vorher noch ein wenig mehr, äh, weniger _Arsenicum album_ eingeworfen und ihm kann nichts passieren.

Aber Herr Kron ist ja quasi ein alter Hexenmeister der Homöopathie, der schmeißt jedes Virus einzeln auf weit über 1,50 Meter direkt mit Globuli tot ...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der tägliche Wahnsinn geht weiter, das mit dem Namen und Scheck hat sich bestätigt, jetzt droht er den Bundesstaaten und will den Kongress in Zwangspause stecken.
> &#8222;Wir haben das Recht zu tun, was immer wir wollen. Aber das würden wir nicht tun wollen.&#8220;



Manche sind sich halt ähnlicher als Andere!

Ich würde meine vorhergehende Vermutung erweitern wollen und behaupte nun, irgend jemand hat den goldenen Löffel umgedreht, nachdem er in Trumps Hirn eingewachsen war. Und zwar mehrfach, damit sich garantiert kein Verstand festsetzt.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2020)

Kein Lockdown gegen Corona: Hat Schweden am Ende recht gehabt? - n-tv.de


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Die Frage ist eher, wie hoch da nun die Dunkelziffer ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also das Großveranstaltungsverbot bis 31.08. war schon eine kleine Klatsche.
> Kein Rock am Ring, kein Taubertalfestival, und womöglich kein Oktoberfest. Das wird ein hartes (oder sollte ich eher sagen langweiliges) Jahr.
> Aber gut, ein Lichtblick ist der 03.05. ja schon mal.



Das hat Söder bestimmt durchgesetzt, denn das Oktoberfest fängt ja erst im September an.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Oder man legt es halt in den Oktober. 


___________________________________________________


Mehr als 20 Kilometer Stau auf A17 Richtung tschechische Grenze | MDR.DE


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-grenze-tschechien-kontrollen-staus100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die tschechische Polizei hatte bereits am Dienstag ihre Grenzkontrollen verschärft. Seitdem nehmen die Beamten die Personalien aller Lkw-Fahrer auf, die in die Tschechische Republik einreisen, aber auch das Land verlassen. Zwar sind die Lkw-Fahrer vom Ein- und Ausreiseverbot der tschechischen Regierung ausgeschlossen. Haben sie jedoch mehr als 14 Tage im Ausland verbracht, müssen sie zwei Wochen lang in häusliche Quarantäne. Durch die Aufnahme der Personalien können die Beamten nun feststellen, ob die Zwei-Wochen-Frist eingehalten wurde.


----------



## JePe (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch die jetzigen Verordnungen in Deutschland sehen keine echten Hausarreste oder Ausgangssperren für Nichtinfizierte vor.



Die Verordnungen vor wie auch nach der "Lockerung" unterscheiden nicht zwischen Infizierten und Nicht-Infizierten. Fuer positiv getestete Personen konnte und kann aber eine haeusliche Quarantaene verfuegt werden.

Ansonsten - stimmt, buchstaelich Hausarrest war und ist nicht vorgesehen. Wenn aber draussen (fast) alles ausser dem Supermarkt mit dem leeren Klopapierregal geschlossen ist und "Ansammlungen" von mehr als zwei Personen untersagt sind, kommt das einem Hausarrest technisch schon sehr nahe. Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich die Massnahmen nicht sinnvoll finde (und die Kontaktbeschraenkungen gelten ja unveraendert) - aber das reicht nicht. Du kannst einem Ertrinkenden nicht immer nur zurufen "schwimm!" - irgendwann muss er auch das rettende Ufer sehen koennen. Sonst aendern sich letztlich einfach nur die Koordinaten, an denen er ertrinkt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter in Risikoberufen sind entsprechend von den Arbeitgebern mit Schutzausstattung auszustatten.



Replikatoren gibt´s vielleicht auf der Enterprise, aber nicht im Jahr 2020 und die Vorraete an Schutzausruestung (die diesen Namen auch verdient) sind endlich. Ausserdem - was ist ein "Risikoberuf"? Ich kenne nur den Begriff "essentiell". Ein "Risikoberuf" ist gerade Kassiererin im Supermarkt und demnaechst auch Friseur. Da werden die meisten Arbeitgeber sicher tun, was sie koennen - sie koennen nur eben nicht viel tun.

Kritikwuerdig btw finde ich nicht so sehr, dass man einen Einstieg in den Ausstieg versucht - sondern eher, wie man das macht. Warum z. B. gerade solchen Geschaeften das Oeffnen erlaubt wird, in denen es flaechenbedingt eher wahrscheinlich ist, mit einem anderen Kunden zusammenzurempeln, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich? Ich haette hier eine Flaechenunter- und Obergrenze zusammen mit einer Hoechstzahl Personen pro Flaecheneinheit klueger gefunden. Rechtlich ist man mit dieser Beschraenkung so oder so auf duennem Eis unterwegs.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wie hoch da nun die Dunkelziffer ist.



Und Großbritannien, wo man anfänglich auch den Weg der Herdenimmunität beschreiten wollte, zeigt, dass es auch grandios nach hinten losgehen kann.

Und die absoluten Anzahl der Toten durch Covid-19 in Schweden legt nahe, dass die anderen Zahlen vermutlich eher nicht stimmen. Es sei denn, dort kippt man auch ohne Infekt rein solidarisch tot um.

Ich vermute, Schweden profitiert in seiner Gesamtheit noch ein wenig von der geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte. Mich würden die Zahlen nur in den Ballungsgebieten interessieren ...


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Für positiv getestete Personen konnte und kann aber eine häusliche Quarantäne verfügt werden.



Da gibt es kein "kann". Die Quarantäne ergibt sich aus §30 IfSG und ist bei einem positiven Test Pflicht. 
Verstöße stellen eine Straftat dar.



			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ifsg/__30.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 30 Quarantäne
> *(1) Die zuständige Behörde hat anzuordnen, dass Personen, die an Lungenpest oder an von Mensch zu Mensch übertragbarem hämorrhagischem Fieber erkrankt oder dessen verdächtig sind, unverzüglich in einem Krankenhaus oder einer für diese Krankheiten geeigneten Einrichtung abgesondert werden. Bei sonstigen Kranken sowie Krankheitsverdächtigen, Ansteckungsverdächtigen und Ausscheidern kann angeordnet werden, dass sie in einem geeigneten Krankenhaus oder in sonst geeigneter Weise abgesondert werden, bei Ausscheidern jedoch nur, wenn sie andere Schutzmaßnahmen nicht befolgen, befolgen können oder befolgen würden und dadurch ihre Umgebung gefährden.
> (2) Kommt der Betroffene den seine Absonderung betreffenden Anordnungen nicht nach oder ist nach seinem bisherigen Verhalten anzunehmen, dass er solchen Anordnungen nicht ausreichend Folge leisten wird, so ist er zwangsweise durch Unterbringung in einem abgeschlossenen Krankenhaus oder einem abgeschlossenen Teil eines Krankenhauses abzusondern. Ansteckungsverdächtige und Ausscheider können auch in einer anderen geeigneten abgeschlossenen Einrichtung abgesondert werden. Das Grundrecht der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Grundgesetz) kann insoweit eingeschränkt werden. Buch 7 des Gesetzes über das Verfahren in Familiensachen und in den Angelegenheiten der freiwilligen Gerichtsbarkeit gilt entsprechend.
> (3) Der Abgesonderte hat die Anordnungen des Krankenhauses oder der sonstigen Absonderungseinrichtung zu befolgen und die Maßnahmen zu dulden, die der Aufrechterhaltung eines ordnungsgemäßen Betriebs der Einrichtung oder der Sicherung des Unterbringungszwecks dienen. Insbesondere dürfen ihm Gegenstände, die unmittelbar oder mittelbar einem Entweichen dienen können, abgenommen und bis zu seiner Entlassung anderweitig verwahrt werden. Für ihn eingehende oder von ihm ausgehende Pakete und schriftliche Mitteilungen können in seinem Beisein geöffnet und zurückgehalten werden, soweit dies zur Sicherung des Unterbringungszwecks erforderlich ist. Die bei der Absonderung erhobenen personenbezogenen Daten sowie die über Pakete und schriftliche Mitteilungen gewonnenen Erkenntnisse dürfen nur für Zwecke dieses Gesetzes verarbeitet werden. Postsendungen von Gerichten, Behörden, gesetzlichen Vertretern, Rechtsanwälten, Notaren oder Seelsorgern dürfen weder geöffnet noch zurückgehalten werden; Postsendungen an solche Stellen oder Personen dürfen nur geöffnet und zurückgehalten werden, soweit dies zum Zwecke der Entseuchung notwendig ist. Die Grundrechte der körperlichen Unversehrtheit (Artikel 2 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Grundgesetz), der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Grundgesetz) und das Grundrecht des Brief- und Postgeheimnisses (Artikel 10 Grundgesetz) werden insoweit eingeschränkt.
> ...



Bestimmungen mit "hat anzuordnen" sind Muss-Bestimmungen. 



			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ifsg/__75.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 1. einer vollziehbaren Anordnung nach § 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2, § 30 Abs. 1 oder § 31, jeweils auch in Verbindung mit einer Rechtsverordnung nach § 32 Satz 1, zuwiderhandelt,
> [...]


----------



## Slezer (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wie hoch da nun die Dunkelziffer ist.


Die Dunkelziffer kennt keiner in keinem Land.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2020)

> Der Trump zugetane Sender Fox-News befragte Conway zu  der fragwürdigen Präsidialentscheidung, die Zahlungen an die  Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) inmitten der Coronavirus-Pandemie auf  Eis zu legen. Conway nutzt die Gelegenheit, um auf vermeintliche  Verfehlungen der WHO aufmerksam zu machen. Diese hätte besser auf die  Pandemie vorbereitet sein müssen, denn schließlich sei das neuartige  Coronavirus gar nicht so neuartig: "Das ist Covid-19, nicht Covid-1,  Leute". Conway unterstellt damit, es habe schon 18 Vorläufer des Virus  gegeben.


Wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein.^^

Die 19. Version von Covid?: Trump-Beraterin macht sich laecherlich - n-tv.de


Wobei, es ist tatsächlich nicht das erste Corona-Virus. Vielleicht ist sie ja doch verdammt schlau.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Spanien meldet rund 5200 Neuinfektionen_12:59 Uhr_
Die Zahl der mit dem Coronavirus Infizierten in Spanien hat sich auf 182.816 erhöht. Das seien 5183 mehr als am Mittwoch, teilt das Gesundheitsministerium in Madrid mit. Die Zahl der Todesopfer nahm gleichzeitig um 551 auf 19.130 zu. Am Vortag war die Zunahme mit 523 geringer ausgefallen.


Frankreich untersucht Hunderte Corona-Fälle auf Flugzeugträger_12:52 Uhr_
Nach einem Coronavirus-Ausbruch auf dem französischen Flugzeugträger "Charles de Gaulle" will Frankreichs Marine klären, wie sich Hunderte Militärs mit dem Virus anstecken konnten. Eine Untersuchung sei im Gange, um herauszufinden, wie das Virus auf das Schiff gekommen sei, sagte der Sprecher der Marine, Eric Lavault, am Donnerstag im französischen Fernsehen. Derzeit seien 20 Soldaten im Krankenhaus, einer von ihnen auf der Intensivstation.
Am Mittwochabend wurde bekannt, dass von knapp 1800 getesteten Seeleuten, die überwiegend von dem Flugzeugträger kamen, sich rund 670 infiziert haben. Nach Angaben des Verteidigungsministeriums lagen für rund ein Drittel der Tests noch keine Ergebnisse - die Zahlen könnten also noch steigen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein.^^
> Die 19. Version von Covid?: Trump-Beraterin macht sich laecherlich - n-tv.de



Einfach nur ein weiterer in einer ganzen Reihe von alternativen Fakten, an denen die Trump-Junta, äh, -administration ihre Politik ausrichtet.

Und da Trump als selbsternanntes "stabiles Genie" niemanden neben sich duldet, der schlauer ist als er, kann man sich ja vorstellen, wie unglaublich dämlich seine engsten Berater zwangsläufig sein müssen, um ihn glaubwürdig zu unterbieten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da gibt es kein "kann". Die Quarantäne ergibt sich aus §30 IfSG und ist bei einem positiven Test Pflicht.
> Verstöße stellen eine Straftat dar..


Bevor ich jetzt anfange, mich einzulesen, weil ich mit den aktuellen Bestimmungen nicht glücklich bin, was gibt das Infektionsschutzgesetz bei nicht positiv Getesteten her? Meiner Meinung nach, wenn sie nicht nachweislich mit Infizierten in Kontakt getreten sind, wie auf einem Schiff, gar nichts. Irre ich mich damit, oder wie sieht es aus?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein weiterer in einer ganzen Reihe von alternativen Fakten


Jedes Virus ist neu und jedes Jahr sterben in Deutschland durchschnittlich 100.000 Menschen an nicht bekannten Viren und Bakterien, die eine Pneumonie auslösen. Das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. Es sterben dann immer die Alten und Vorerkrankten. Das sit tragisch, wir arbeiten daran z.B. mit Impfungen gegen bekannte Pneumokocken, bisher hat es aber niemanden sonderlich interessiert. 

Sobald wir in Deutschland die 100.000 Coronatoten überschritten haben, wird es statistisch auffällig.  Oder sagen wir, bei 50.000, andere Infektionen mit anderen Bakterien und Viren gibt es ja weiterhin.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Was sollen die denn da hergeben?

Die Ausgangsbeschränkungen basieren auf Rechtsverordnungen der Länder. Diese waren erst nach dem Artikel unten erlassen worden. (Siehe: Ausgangssperre &#8211; Wikipedia )

Die Quarantäne (nach § 30 IfSG) gibt es zusammen mit dem positiven Testergebnis und ein Verstoß ist dann auch strafbar:
Ausgehen waehrend Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Quarantäne (nach § 30 IfSG) gibt es zusammen mit dem positiven Testergebnis und ein Verstoß ist dann auch strafbar:


Gut, dann gibt es also für Menschen ohne positives Testergebnis keine EInschränkungen, willst Du mir das sagen?

_(1) Die zuständige  Behörde hat anzuordnen, dass Personen, die an Lungenpest oder an von  Mensch zu Mensch übertragbarem hämorrhagischem Fieber erkrankt oder  dessen verdächtig sind,   ..._

Oder macht es sich der Gesetzgeber gerade einfach, und erklärt alle Deutschen zu Verdachtsfällen?


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Es gibt keine Quarantäne für alle. Die allgemeine Einschränkungen ergeben sich aus den Rechtsverordnungen. Das ist keine Quarantäne, sondern Kontaktbeschränkungen.
Diese Rechtverordnungen basieren auf § 28 IfSG - Einzelnorm



> Werden Kranke, Krankheitsverdächtige, Ansteckungsverdächtige oder Ausscheider festgestellt oder ergibt sich, dass ein Verstorbener krank, krankheitsverdächtig oder Ausscheider war, so trifft die zuständige Behörde die notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen, insbesondere die in den §§ 29 bis 31 genannten, soweit und solange es zur Verhinderung der Verbreitung übertragbarer Krankheiten erforderlich ist; sie kann insbesondere Personen verpflichten, den Ort, an dem sie sich befinden, nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu verlassen oder von ihr bestimmte Orte oder öffentliche Orte nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu betreten. Unter den Voraussetzungen von Satz 1 kann die zuständige Behörde Veranstaltungen oder sonstige Ansammlungen von Menschen beschränken oder verbieten und Badeanstalten oder in § 33 genannte Gemeinschaftseinrichtungen oder Teile davon schließen. Eine Heilbehandlung darf nicht angeordnet werden. Die Grundrechte der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Absatz 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes), der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8 des Grundgesetzes), der Freizügigkeit (Artikel 11 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) und der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Artikel 13 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) werden insoweit eingeschränkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Quarantäne, sondern Kontaktbeschränkungen.


Auf welcher Basis werden dann "Großveranstaltungen" pauschal abgesagt, ohne das Konzept zu prüfen? Warum soll ich nicht mit1000 Menschen in ein Fussballstation und jeden 100sten Platz besetzen? Warum nicht? Da hat jeder zu jedem 5m Abstand und dann machen wir 30 min Kunst und gehen wieder auseinander.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Das steht so in der Rechtsverordnung und bleibt auch so.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/coronavirus-einschraenkungen-lockerungen-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> VeranstaltungenGroßveranstaltungen bleiben bundesweit bis voraussichtlich zum 31. August untersagt. Dabei liegt die Entscheidung, ab welcher Größe Veranstaltungen verboten sind, bei den einzelnen Bundesländern.
> Laut Beschlüssen fallen auch Fußballspiele unter die Großveranstaltungen, die in den kommenden Monaten nicht stattfinden können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das steht so in der Rechtsverordnung und bleibt auch so.


Und darum geht es ja, ist diese Rechtsverornung verfassungsrechtlich einwandfrei.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Ja ist sie. Außerdem ist das egal:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausgangssperre#Leitlinien_vom_22._M%C3%A4rz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Chaosgedanke lasse zu, dass Maßnahmen vorübergehend sogar auf eine rechtswidrige Rechtsgrundlage gestützt würden, wenn andernfalls die Gefahr drohte, dass ein Zustand einträte, der sich von der verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung nur weiter entfernte.[38][39] Dem Gesetzgeber sei aufgegeben, bei langfristiger Anwendung derartiger Maßnahmen ein Gesetz zu erlassen, das die Maßnahmen detaillierter regelt.[37]



Und dann schaut man sich mal das an: 
Corona-Massnahmen: "Reichsbuerger" drohen Virologen | tagesschau.de

Jeder der da jetzt die Beschränkungen in Frage stellt, oder sogar zum Verstoß (und damit Straftaten) aufruft, stellt sich mit denen auf eine Stufe.



			
				https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/111.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 111*
> *Öffentliche Aufforderung zu Straftaten*
> 
> 
> ...





			
				https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/26.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 26*
> *Anstiftung
> *​Als Anstifter wird gleich einem Täter bestraft, wer vorsätzlich einen anderen zu dessen vorsätzlich begangener rechtswidriger Tat bestimmt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jeder der da jetzt die Beschränkungen in Frage stellt, oder sogar zum Verstoß (und damit Straftaten) aufruft, stellt sich mit denen auf eine Stufe.


Wenn ich von meinem Grundrecht auf Demonstration Gebrauch machen will,  eine Veranstaltung anmelde und auf die Prüfung meines Konzeptes warte, begehe ich dann nach Deiner Auffassung eine Straftat? Sind wir schon wieder so weit?

Und, Nachtrag, darf ich eine Veranstaltung, die ich nach GG Art. 8 angemeldet habe, auch öffentlich bekannt geben? Und erst dann, wenn es einen ablehnenden Bescheid für mein Konzept gibt,  muss ich dann jede weitere Bekanntgabe des Termins unterlassen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich von meinem Grundrecht auf Demonstration Gebrauch mache,  eine Veranstaltung anmelde und auf die Prüfung meines Konzeptes warte, begeh ich dann nach Deiner Auffassung eine Straftat?



Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Wenn die aber abgelehnt wird und du dazu aufrufst, dann schon.
Das Infragestellen der Verordnung kann ich mir auch nicht als Straftatbestand vorstellen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich von meinem Grundrecht auf Demonstration Gebrauch machen will,  eine Veranstaltung anmelde und auf die Prüfung meines Konzeptes warte, begehe ich dann nach Deiner Auffassung eine Straftat? Sind wir schon wieder so weit?



Wenn du gleichzeitig die Veranstaltung öffentlich / im Netz (z.B. auf Facebook) ankündigst/bewirbst, liegt damit ein Aufruf zum Verstoß vor.

Wie viele so einem Aufruf folgen können, zeigen diese Beispiele: Nach Facebook-Panne: Tausend Gaeste kommen uneingeladen zu Geburtstagsparty - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du gleichzeitig die Veranstaltung öffentlich / im Netz (z.B. auf Facebook) ankündigst/bewirbst, liegt damit ein Aufruf zum Verstoß vor.


Ich habe noch einen Nachtrag geschrieben.

Wenn ich also heute eine Veranstaltung anmelde und veröffentliche, dass ich heute eine Veranstaltung angemeldet habe und noch auf das Ergennmis der Prüfung warte. bin ich dann schon Straftäter?


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Es ist mindestens eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Denn nach den Verordnungen sind Veranstaltungen generell verboten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist mindestens eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Denn nach den Verordnungen sind Veranstaltungen generell verboten.


Mein Konzept ist: Jetzt mal rein fiktiv und  nur als Gedankenspiel

*Lasst uns bundesweit für unser Grundgesetz demonstrieren , eine Art Mahnwache*

 Jeder der Mitmachen will, soll genau dieses Schild (Da würde ich dann ein paar unserer Grundrechte drauf schreiben) Ausdrucken und damit alleine draußen im Rahmen seiner körperlichen Ertüchtigung herum laufen. Das Schild ist dabei regelmäßig zur Ertüchtigung nach oben und unten zu heben und der Text ist regelmäßig laut zu zitieren. Es ist darauf zu achten, dass niemals zwei Teilnehmer an dieser Demonstration in gegenseitiger Sichtweite sind. Pro Straße darf maximal ein Demonstrant zu sehen sein. 

Frage 1: Ist das überhaupt eine Versammlung, auch wenn hunderttauschend Menschen deutschlandweit teilnehmen würden?
Frage 2: Mache ich mich schon damit strafbar, dass ich den Ansatz hier veröffentliche und damit dazu anstiffte, sich Gedanken zu machen?


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich von meinem Grundrecht auf Demonstration Gebrauch machen will,  eine Veranstaltung anmelde und auf die Prüfung meines Konzeptes warte, begehe ich dann nach Deiner Auffassung eine Straftat? Sind wir schon wieder so weit?
> 
> Und, Nachtrag, darf ich eine Veranstaltung, die ich nach GG Art. 8 angemeldet habe, auch öffentlich bekannt geben? Und erst dann, wenn es einen ablehnenden Bescheid für mein Konzept gibt,  muss ich dann jede weitere Bekanntgabe des Termins unterlassen



Wenn Du die Anforderungen der Verordnung erfüllst, wird genehmight, falls nein wird abgelehnt. Wenn Du dann trotzdem Menschen zur Teilnahme an der nicht genehmigtem Demo aufrufst, dann schon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Anforderungen der Verordnung erfüllst, wird genehmight, falls nein wird abgelehnt. Wenn Du dann trotzdem Menschen zur Teilnahme an der nicht genehmigtem Demo aufrufst, dann schon.



Das ist klar, darum geht es nicht. Aber warum sollte ich nicht veröffentlich, dass ich, jetzt wieder fiktiv, für Sonntag, den 19.04 12:00. eine Demonstration vor dem Bundestag angemeldet habe, mit einem Konzept, bei dem alle Teilnehmer sämtliche Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen  und mindestens 50m Abstand von einander einhalten müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Frage 1: Ist das überhaupt eine Versammlung, auch wenn hunderttauschend Menschen deutschlandweit teilnehmen würden?





			
				https://www.iurastudent.de/definition/versammlung schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Versammlung i.S.d. Art. 8 GG ist eine örtliche Zusammenkunft mehrerer Personen zur gemeinschaftlichen Erörterung oder Kundgebung mit dem Ziel der Teilhabe an der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung.






Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Frage 2: Mache ich mich schon damit strafbar, dass ich den Ansatz hier veröffentliche?



Musst du einen Juristen bei deiner zuständigen Ordnungsbehörde fragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Musst du einen Juristen bei deiner zuständigen Ordnungsbehörde fragen.


Und wenn ich dann gleich in die Psychatrie eingeliefert werde, was macht Ihr dann? 
Lacht Ihr und denkt, die alte Frau ist doch eh völlig durchgeknallt oder macht ihr Euch 
dann um  mich Sorgen und bewegt ein paar Hebel?

Nur so als Hintertür, sollte ich das wirklich machen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Du solltest klare logische Argumente liefern und nicht rumwüten oder andeuten, dass dich eine dunkle Macht verfolgt. 

Hier ein Bsp, wie es möglich sein kann: 
Auflagen statt Totalverbot: BayVGH erlaubt Mini-Demo | LTO.de

Ganz aktuell:
Bundesverfassungsgericht: Kein generelles Demonstrationsverbot | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du solltest klare logische Argumente liefern und nicht rumwüten oder andeuten, dass dich eine dunkle Macht verfolgt.


Mache ich das?

Ich argumentiere doch nur, dass trotz offensichtlich harter Bilder keineswegs klar ist, ob die aktuelle Situation so dermaßen ungewöhnlich und lebensbedrohlich ist, dass die aktuellen massiven Einschränkungen des öffentlichen Lebens in bestimmten Bereichen, wie dem Demonstrationsrecht, für weitere vier Monate beschlossen wurde, angemessen sind. 

Die Aussagen der Wissenschaftlicher sind keineswegs homogen und erlauben auch andere Sichtweisen. Ich bin darum für kurzfristigere Maßnahmen und klar definierte Erkenntnis, die erbracht werden müssen, um diese Maßnahmen zu verlängern, dazu zählt insbesondere die Dunkelziffer der Infektionen.

Bisher ging ich mmer von einer sehr geringen Dunkelziffer aus und das RKI sagt zu recht, wir haben viel getestet. Aber die wissenscahftlich erhobenen Daten aus Heinsberg ergeben ein komplett anderes Bild. Und dieses Bild muss schnellsten hinterfragt werden. Das dauert nicht bis Ende August. Und gerade im Sommer werden Veranstaltungen weniger gefährlich, als im nächsten Herbst. Es ist also damit zu rechnen, das im Herbst dann wieder bis zum Frühlingsbeginn weiter verlängert wird.



DKK007 schrieb:


> dass dich eine dunkle Macht verfolgt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich die persönlichen Anfeindungen unserer braunen Freunde hier im Forum zusammenzähle, und es gab schon Gewaltandrohungen, dann wäre das sogar möglich. Darum würde ich die Veranstaltung unter meinem Künstlernamen beantragen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

So ein Test der Bevölkerung dauert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum würde ich die Veranstaltung unter meinem Künstlernamen beantragen.



Weiß nicht, ob das möglich ist. Wenn wohl nur, wenn der offiziell im Ausweis steht. 


			
				§2 Abs. 1 Versammlungsgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zu einer öffentlichen Versammlung oder zu einem Aufzug öffentlich einlädt, muss als Veranstalter in der Einladung seinen Namen angeben.





			
				§14 Versammlungsgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer die Absicht hat, eine öffentliche Versammlung unter freiem Himmel oder einen Aufzug zu veranstalten, hat dies spätestens 48 Stunden vor der Bekanntgabe der zuständigen Behörde unter Angabe des Gegenstandes der Versammlung oder des Aufzuges anzumelden.
> (2) In der Anmeldung ist anzugeben, welche Person für die Leitung der Versammlung oder des Aufzuges verantwortlich sein soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So ein Test der Bevölkerung dauert.


Das RKI sprach von Mitte Mai. Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll dann neu zu beschließen?

Es ist immer das Problem für alle, die planen müssen. Nichts ist schlimmer, als ständiges
hin und her. Wenn wir jetzt bis Ende August definieren, ist die Möglichkeit, nach den
Ergebnissen Mitte Mai wieder zu lockern kaum gegeben. Dann gehen die, die ihre 
Geschäft aufgegeben haben wirklich auf die Barrikarden.

Ich habe gerade eine verzweifelte Freundin, die im Juni heiraten wollte. Vermutlich
wird die Hochzeit abgesagt.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Meine Güte, das nimmt ja schon wieder Ausmaße an ...

Selbstverständlich darf man weiterhin Veranstaltungen anmelden.
Und ebenso selbstverständlich darf man öffentlich bekanntgeben, dass man sie angemeldet hat.
Man darf nur nicht behaupten, mit dieser Anmeldung wäre gegeben, dass diese Veranstaltung trotz anderslautender Ausnahmeregelung stattfindet bzw. dass es nicht rechtswidrig wäre, zu dieser zu erscheinen.

Das Veröffentlichen von fiktiven "Ich hätte dann und dann gerne eine Veranstaltung"-Terminen ist kein Problem.
Das Problem geht bei "Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten!" los, weil das die Aufforderung zu einer Ordnungswidrigkeit / Straftat wäre.


----------



## Slezer (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann gleich in die Psychatrie eingeliefert werde, was macht Ihr dann?
> Lacht Ihr und denkt, die alte Frau ist doch eh völlig durchgeknallt [..]



Richtig geraten


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine verzweifelte Freundin, die im Juni heiraten wollte. Vermutlich wird die Hochzeit abgesagt.



Die Hochzeit selbst ist im Standesamt möglich. Nur die Feier muss dann halt später nachgeholt werden.

Zu allem anderen lassen sich aus der Ferne keine Ratschläge geben, da die Verordnungen von den Ländern beschlossen werden.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nichts ist schlimmer, als ständiges hin und her.



Deshalb Lockerungen so spät wie möglich, um eine neue Welle zu verhindern.


----------



## Redrudi (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine verzweifelte Freundin, die im Juni heiraten wollte. Vermutlich
> wird die Hochzeit abgesagt.



Vielleicht sollte sie Covid-19 eher dankbar sein.Ach halt...man heiratet ja aus Liebe.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sie Covid-19 eher dankbar sein.Ach halt...man heiratet ja aus Liebe.



Stimmt, die 4 Wochen Ausgangssperre wirken auf die Beziehung wohl wie 4 Jahre. Also, dann werden sie wissen, ob sie wirklich zusammen bleiben wollen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Wahre Liebe übersteht auch eine verschobene Hochzeitsfeier.

Ob sie es übersteht, wenn Hochzeitsgäste auf der Intensivstation und unter der Erde landen, würde ich persönlich nicht herausfinden wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

Es ist immer witzig, wenn die, für die keine Einschränkungen gelten, sich über andere lustig machen.
Es sind Millionen deutsche Selbstständige vor dem Ruin. Das ist ein absolutes Drama für die Menschen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Die Ausgangs- und Kontaktbeschränkungen gelten für alle im Bundesland.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sind Millionen deutsche Selbstständige vor dem Ruin. Das ist ein absolutes Drama für die Menschen.



Und der Staat wird die kleinen Solo Selbstständige oder die kleineren Firmen nicht halten können.
Er ist letztendlich gezwungen Unternehmen wie Lufthansa oder Adidas mit Milliarden zu bewerfen.


----------



## Eckism (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sind Millionen deutsche Selbstständige vor dem Ruin. Das ist ein absolutes Drama für die Menschen.



Wer jetzt als Selbstständiger schon vor dem Ruin steht, dem gings schon länger finanziell nicht gut...aber ewig hält man das natürlich auch nicht durch.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Die Soforthilfen wurden auch schon ausgezahlt.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer jetzt als Selbstständiger schon vor dem Ruin steht, dem gings schon länger finanziell nicht gut...aber ewig hält man das natürlich auch nicht durch.



Es gibt eine Menge Selbstständige, die praktisch von der Hand in den Mund leben.
Nicht jeder erbt eine Firma mit 20 Leuten von seinem Großvater und ein üppig gefülltes Auftragsbuch, weil man eine Nische bedient, die keiner besetzt.


----------



## Eckism (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Selbstständige, die praktisch von der Hand in den Mund leben.
> Nicht jeder erbt eine Firma mit 20 Leuten von seinem Großvater und ein üppig gefülltes Auftragsbuch, weil man eine Nische bedient, die keiner besetzt.



Von der Hand in den Mund leb ich zwar nicht, aber ein kleines Polster sollte man trotzdem haben...für den Fall der Fälle...wie er momentan nunmal ist. Geerbt hab ich im übrigen auch nix, sitze aber momentan auch Saublöd und gelangweilt rum.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Teilerfolg beim BVerfG gegen Demo-Verbot in Hessen: Stadt Gießen erlaubt Demo mit Auflagen | LTO.de



> Im Eilverfahren vor dem BVerfG bleiben grundsätzlich die Gründe, die für die Verfassungswidrigkeit des angegriffenen Hoheitsakts vorgetragen werden, außer Betracht. Die Richter nehmen eine Folgenabwägung vor. Grundsätzlich gilt deshalb für das Prüfprogramm: Bei offenem Ausgang der Verfassungsbeschwerde sind die Folgen, die eintreten würden, wenn die einstweilige Anordnung nicht erginge, die Verfassungsbeschwerde aber später Erfolg hätte, gegenüber den Nachteilen abzuwägen, die entstünden, wenn die begehrte einstweilige Anordnung erlassen würde, der Verfassungsbeschwerde jedoch der Erfolg versagt bliebe.
> 
> Allerdings stand der Gießener Fall unter besonderen Vorzeichen. "Die Erfolgsaussichten der Verfassungsbeschwerde können (&#8230 maßgeblich werden, wenn verwaltungsgerichtliche Beschlüsse betroffen sind, die im Verfahren des einstweiligen Rechtsschutzes ergangen sind und die Entscheidung in der Hauptsache vorwegnehmen, insbesondere wenn die behauptete Rechtsverletzung bei Verweigerung einstweiligen Rechtsschutzes nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden könnte, die Entscheidung in der Hauptsache also zu spät käme", heißt es in dem Beschluss.
> 
> Das gelte insbesondere dann, wenn aus Anlass eines Versammlungsverbots über einen Antrag auf einstweiligen Rechtsschutz zur Wiederherstellung der aufschiebenden Wirkung eines Widerspruchs zu entscheiden ist und ein Abwarten bis zum Abschluss des Verfassungsbeschwerdeverfahrens oder des Hauptsacheverfahrens den Versammlungszweck mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vereiteln würde. Für anderweitigen Rechtsschutz lief sozusagen die Zeit davon, das BVerfG war die letzte Hoffnung für den Anmelder.


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist immer witzig, wenn die, für die keine Einschränkungen gelten, sich über andere lustig machen.
> Es sind Millionen deutsche Selbstständige vor dem Ruin. Das ist ein absolutes Drama für die Menschen.


Es ist auch immer witzig, wie Du in den Themen hin und her springst und austestest, wo Du Dir Deine Bestätigung abholen kannst. Bekommst Du keine, gehts zum nächsten Thema. Eben ging es noch um Fußballstadien und Kunst, dann um Anmeldungen von Demos, dann um Deine arme Freundin, die nicht heiraten "kann", weil sie nicht 100 Leute einladen darf und letztendlich nun um die Selbstständigen die vor dem Ruin stehen. 

Von welchen Leuten, für die keine Einschränkungen gelten, redest Du eigentlich? Ich kenne keinen einzigen Menschen, für den momentan nicht irgendwelche Einschränkungen gelten. Zur Zeit hat es keiner wirklich leicht. Das sollte aber bekannt sein.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2020)

Ich finde es wirklich gut, dass wir ganz behutsam lockern,
keiner möchte Zustände wie in den USA, Italien usw.

Mutti hat gestern entschieden, nicht als Politikerin,
sondern eher als Naturwissentschaftlerin,
aufbauhend auf Daten und Fakten,
zusammen getragen mit der SPD. 

Am meisten freue ich mich aber darüber,
dass bald die Friseure wieder öffnen dürfen.

So wie Reinhold Messner,
möchte ich nicht bei Tageslicht rumrennen.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Von der Hand in den Mund leb ich zwar nicht, aber ein kleines Polster sollte man trotzdem haben...für den Fall der Fälle...wie er momentan nunmal ist. Geerbt hab ich im übrigen auch nix, sitze aber momentan auch Saublöd und gelangweilt rum.



Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis in paar Selbstständige und nur einer ist finanziell gut dabei.
Bei den anderen verdient der Partner mit einem normalen Arbeitnehmer Job mit.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Unter den 90000 freigelassenen Häftlingen in der Türkei ist auch ein Mafiaboss.

Tuerkischer Mafiaboss infolge von Corona-Gesetz entlassen | GMX


Mal was anderes: Warum bekommen wir eigentlich kein Economic Impact Payment wie die Amerikaner?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unter den 90000 freigelassenen Häftlingen in der Türkei ist auch ein Mafiaboss.
> 
> Tuerkischer Mafiaboss infolge von Corona-Gesetz entlassen | GMX



Politische Gefangene bleiben aber weiterhin im Knast.
Wie viele Journalisten sind das noch gleich?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Warum bekommen wir eigentlich kein Economic Impact Payment wie die Amerikaner?



Weil wir ein funktionierendes Sozialsystem haben.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Warum bekommen wir eigentlich kein Economic Impact Payment wie die Amerikaner?



Weil es bei uns halbwegs funktionierende Sozialsysteme gibt. 

Im reichsten Land der Welt sieht das halt anders aus.

Wenn du kein Geld hast,
haste auch keine Krankenversicherung. 

In dieser Beziehung eigentlich ein failed state.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Ursprung des Coronavirus: Spekulationen ueber Bio-Labor in Wuhan | tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Politische Gefangene bleiben aber weiterhin im Knast.
> Wie viele Journalisten sind das noch gleich?


Laut Çavuşoğlu gibt es in der Türkei keinen einzigen Journalisten, dessen Inhaftierung im Zusammenhang mit seinen Veröffentlichungen steht. Da steht jetzt Aussage gegen Aussage.




Threshold schrieb:


> Weil wir ein funktionierendes Sozialsystem haben.


Das sind doch zwei paar Schuhe. Das Economic Impact Payment sind die 1200 $ für jeden Bürger sowie 600 extra für Arbeitslose. Die sollen sie verpulvern, um die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen der Coronakrise abzumildern. Das ist eine sehr gute Lösung, denn davon haben alle was. Hier wird ja nur an Bonzen bezahlt


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2020)

Um es mal rechtlich zu erklären.

Das Kontaktverbot ist eine Maßnahme der akuten Gefahrenabwehr und als solche hebt sie auch Grundrechte auf. Sie unterliegt aber dem Gebot der Verhältnismäßigkeit und das ist ein undefinierter Rechtsbegriff, der in der aktuellen Situation auch faktisch konstanter Änderung unterliegt, weil wir immer mehr über das Virus und seine Ausbreitung wissen. Melde ich eine Demo an bei der sich 900 Menschen auf einem 900 m² großen Platz treffen sollen, dann wird das untersagt, melde ich 9  Menschen auf 900 m² dann ist es rein vom Abstand der Teilnehmer und nach heutigem Wissen möglich. Was aber immer juristische Konsequenzen hat ist bei der Einladung zu einer geplante Demo zu Straftaten oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufzurufen und leider hat das die Anwältin aktuell getan.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Laut Çavu&#351;o&#287;lu gibt es in der Türkei keinen einzigen Journalisten, dessen Inhaftierung im Zusammenhang mit seinen Veröffentlichungen steht. Da steht jetzt Aussage gegen Aussage.



Ja, nee, ist klar.  



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das sind doch zwei paar Schuhe. Das Economic Impact Payment sind die 1200 $ für jeden Bürger sowie 600 extra für Arbeitslose. Die sollen sie verpulvern, um die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen der Coronakrise abzumildern. Das ist eine sehr gute Lösung, denn davon haben alle was.



Nö, der einzige, der davon profitieren wird ist Trump selbst. Der druckt ja auch seine Unterschrift auf den Scheck, damit jeder sehen kann, wer ihm geholfen kann.
Die Leute, die arm sind und jetzt noch ärmer werden, helfen 1000€ nicht. Die stehen nächsten Monat vor dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## Eckism (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis in paar Selbstständige und nur einer ist finanziell gut dabei.
> Bei den anderen verdient der Partner mit einem normalen Arbeitnehmer Job mit.



Zwischen "gut dabei" und "Ruin" ist aber noch Platz. Klar gibt es  solche Dienstleistungen und solche, aber wenn sich ne Selbstständigkeit  nicht lohnt, wozu den ganzen Shice? Man hat hohe Ausgaben, das Finanzamt  geht einem ständig auf'n Keks, Steuerberater musste bezahlen und bei  den Aufträgen ist man auch immer auf das wohlwollen der potenziellen  Auftraggeber angewiesen...da hat man's als Arbeitnehmer viel angenehmer.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unter den 90000 freigelassenen Häftlingen in der Türkei ist auch ein Mafiaboss.
> 
> Tuerkischer Mafiaboss infolge von Corona-Gesetz entlassen | GMX
> 
> ...



Willste vielleicht auch, das man Dir jemanden schickt, der Dir den Hintern abputzt? Entweder man bekommt eh schon vom Staat Geld...oder 60%-67%...oder Soforthilfe bei Selbstständigen und Kleinbetrieben, das reicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klar gibt es  solche Dienstleistungen und solche, aber wenn sich ne Selbstständigkeit  nicht lohnt, wozu den ganzen Shice?



Weil es Leute gibt, die das gerne machen und sich nicht vorstellen können, von morgens 8 bis abends 5 nach Stechuhr zu arbeiten?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Weil es bei uns halbwegs funktionierende Sozialsysteme gibt.
> 
> Im reichsten Land der Welt sieht das halt anders aus.
> 
> ...


So wenig ist das garnicht.
Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program – Wikipedia

Zum Vergleich:
Drastische Unterschiede bei den Sozialsystemen in Europa - derwesten.de




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, nee, ist klar.


Ich hab keine Gewißheit, also nehme ich den Mund auch nicht voll.





Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, der einzige, der davon profitieren wird ist Trump selbst. Der druckt ja auch seine Unterschrift auf den Scheck, damit jeder sehen kann, wer ihm geholfen kann.
> Die Leute, die arm sind und jetzt noch ärmer werden, helfen 1000€ nicht. Die stehen nächsten Monat vor dem gleichen Problem.


Mag sein. Dennoch ist es eine bessere Lösung. Ich will jetzt mein Geld! Kann von mir aus auch Merkel drauf prangen.


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Habt ihr immer noch Probleme an Hefe dran zu kommen?^^ Hab heute mal eigene Hefe angesetzt, bevor unser Hefevorrat ausgeht...

YouTube


----------



## Eckism (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es Leute gibt, die das gerne machen und sich nicht vorstellen können, von morgens 8 bis abends 5 nach Stechuhr zu arbeiten?



Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, für mich wäre das allerdings nix...für mich soll sich das schon lohnen, wenn ich ständig in Hotels wohne und von 7-18 Uhr arbeite.

Aber für diese Selbstständigen, die nicht so viel verdienen ist die Soforthilfe ja auch perfekt um über die Runden zu kommen. 
Ich hab noch keine Soforthilfe beantragt, weil ich momentan noch klarkomme...ich denke mal, eh ich ausschlafe gibt's keine Kohle mehr für mich.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mag sein. Dennoch ist es eine bessere  Lösung. Ich will jetzt mein Geld! Kann von mir aus auch Merkel drauf  prangen.



Dann geh arbeiten...in der Pflege werden momentan Leute gesucht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Laut Çavu&#351;o&#287;lu gibt es in der Türkei keinen einzigen Journalisten, dessen Inhaftierung im Zusammenhang mit seinen Veröffentlichungen steht. Da steht jetzt Aussage gegen Aussage.



Was für eine Fakenews-Seite betreibt dieser beschissene Buchstabensalat?!

Es sitzen 47 dort im Knast: Inhaftierte Journalisten weltweit 2019 | Statista
Tuerkei | Reporter ohne Grenzen fuer Informationsfreiheit

Gibt es sogar mit Namen: Liste von in der Tuerkei inhaftierten Medienmitarbeitern (nach 2000) &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2020)

Mal sehen wie mit den Soli weiter verfahren wird, mMn. sollte der grade jetzt nicht größenteils abgeschafft werden.
Das sind für mich zum Beispiel 20€, ganz ehrlich auch wenn es 40 oder mehr wären. Geschenkt


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann geh arbeiten...in der Pflege werden momentan Leute gesucht.


Na, dann auf auf.
https://pngimg.com/uploads/coronavirus/coronavirus_PNG3.png



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine Fakenews-Seite betreibt dieser beschissene Buchstabensalat?!
> 
> Es sitzen 47 dort im Knast: Inhaftierte Journalisten weltweit 2019 | Statista
> Tuerkei | Reporter ohne Grenzen fuer Informationsfreiheit
> ...


Das ist der Außenminister. Hättest du wissen können, steht nämlich in dem Wikipediaartikel, zu dem du verlinkst.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mag sein. Dennoch ist es eine bessere Lösung. Ich will jetzt mein Geld! Kann von mir aus auch Merkel drauf prangen.



Du kriegst also vom Staat 1000€ in die Hand.
Und dann? Was ist nächsten Monat?


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt mein Geld!



Dann geh arbeiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Weil es bei uns halbwegs funktionierende Sozialsysteme gibt.


Darum ist für die meisten hier im Land alles" überlebbar". Dinge wie Kurzarbeitergeld sind sehr hilfreich für beide Seiten, Unternehmer verlieren keine Stammbesatzung, Mitarbeiter verhungern nicht. 60% Nettoeinkommen sind für viele aber ein Debakel. Das kann man als persönliches Pech titulieren, es trifft aber sehr viele.

Und darum geht es ja. Ich nahm die Infektion, Du erinnerst Dich an Diskussionen hier vor ein paar Wochen sehr ernst, solange wenig bekannt war. Inzwischen sehe ich es immer noch als gefährlich, aber immer weniger für die Gruppe unter 50. Ich halte mich von allen fern, weil ich weiß, dass ich zur Risikogruppe gehöre. Aber wegen mir muss doch sonst niemand Rücksicht nehmen. In meine Wohnung kommt niemand rein, und wenn es mir in Geschäften zu gefährlich wäre, würde ich online bestellen. 

Aber Millionen von Menschen wird die Existenz unter den Füßen weggezogen und darüber sollte man diskutieren. Und zwar nicht nur aus der eigenen Sicht, sondern auch aus jeder der stärker Betroffenen. Ich halte die Maßnahmen ja im großen Ganze für sinnvoll und notwenig, im Einzelnen aber für zu straff und unflexibel. Und für dieses "hart treffen" kann man viele Beispiele finden, gerade im Kunstbereich, bei Veranstaltungen, in der Gastronomie etc. 

Was jetzt passiert, öffnet die Tür für merkliche Einschränkungen in der Zukunft. Darum schaue ich genau hin.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Ausgangs- und Kontaktbeschränkungen gelten für alle im Bundesland.


Komischerweise  nicht in Bus und Bahnen, mit denen Arbeiter zu ihren Arbeitsstellen  gekart werden. Da ist das dann in Ordnung. Auch Arbeitsplätze, in denen  Kontakt nicht vermieden werden können und mehrere Menschen in einem Raum  arbeiten, sind erlaubt. Mein Bruder erzählte gestern von Besprechungen in Besprechungsräumen. Hmmm, schwierig. Arbeitgeben müssen keinen online Arbeitsplatz stellen, selbst wenn es machbar ist, kann er weiterhin nein sagen.

Es gilt eben nicht für alle gleich.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Geld hast,
> haste auch keine Krankenversicherung.
> In dieser Beziehung eigentlich ein failed state.


Und in diesem Land mit ebenso vielen Millionären wie Arbeitslosen  interessiert es niemanden, wenn Arme sterben, abgesehen von so ein paar  "linksgrünversifften Sozioökoromantikern" wie mir.
USA: Jeder Zehnte arbeitslos  | Telepolis



Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr immer noch Probleme an Hefe dran zu kommen?^^


Ich habe gestern eine Kiste Hefe gehauft, die gute Schneider Hefe. Läuft gut bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unter den 90000 freigelassenen Häftlingen in der Türkei ist auch ein Mafiaboss.
> Tuerkischer Mafiaboss infolge von Corona-Gesetz entlassen | GMX



Als ob das noch etwas ausmachen würde. Die Türkei wird derzeit von einer Mafia regiert.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Laut Çavu&#351;o&#287;lu gibt es in der Türkei keinen einzigen Journalisten, dessen Inhaftierung im Zusammenhang mit seinen Veröffentlichungen steht.



Das wäre überraschend ehrlich, wenn Herr Çavu&#351;o&#287;lu damit einräumen möchte, dass sie komplett grundlos inhaftiert wurden, beziehungsweise der Grund für die Inhaftierung noch gar nicht mitgeteilt; geschweige denn Anklage erhoben wurde.

Vielleicht könnte er in dem Zuge auch erklären, warum ausgerechnet in der Türkei so überdurchschnittlich viele Journalisten ins kriminelle Milieu abrutschen?  



> Das sind doch zwei paar Schuhe. Das Economic Impact Payment sind die 1200 $ für jeden Bürger sowie 600 extra für Arbeitslose. Die sollen sie verpulvern, um die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen der Coronakrise abzumildern. Das ist eine sehr gute Lösung, denn davon haben alle was. Hier wird ja nur an Bonzen bezahlt



Unsinn. Das ist eine *einmalige* Auszahlung pro Haushalt, während bei uns jeder Bedürftige auch ohne Krise *monatlich* bis zu 432 Euro zzgl. Kosten für Unterkunft und Heizung sowieso sonstigen Bedarfe erhält - und zwar ohne davon noch medizinische Behandlung bezahlen oder die zahlreichen und teilweise enorm hohen Gebühren entrichten zu müssen, mit denen in den USA die Bürger gemolken werden, damit die Steuern gering bleiben. Und dieses Geld wird natürlich ebenso in Deutschland ausgegeben, also in den Wirtschaftskreislauf zurückgeführt.
Den Bonzen hilft Trump mit Steuererleichterungen, gelockerten Bestimmungen und anderen Gefälligkeiten, die brauchen keine Peanuts auf Umweg über den Konsum.

Kurz gesagt, das Economic Impact Payment ist ein wenig so, als würde man in einen Waldbrand pinkeln: Man fühlt sich durchaus etwas erleichtert, aber gelöscht oder gar begrünt wird dadurch nichts.

Und überhaupt, war es in den USA bisher nicht immer Kommunismus, wenn man Bürgern leistungsunabhängig etwas zukommen lassen wollte?
Das scheint anders zu sein, wenn es dem selbstgekrönten Kaiser beliebt, sich die Zuneigung seiner Untertanen mittels Brot und Spielen zu versichern ...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2020)

Eine Kolumne die sich anhand verschiedener Quellen mit der Herkunft von Covid-19 beschäftigt, wo der genau Ursprung des Ausbruchs sich ja nach wie vor noch nicht abschließend wissenschaftlich belegen lässt:

Woher kommt das Coronavirus wirklich? | WEB.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine Kolumne die sich anhand verschiedener Quellen mit der Herkunft


Chinesischen Untersuchungen kann man zur Zeit kein bisschen trauen. Da hängt zuviel Politik hinter. Gerade auch, weil die USA eine Klage vorbereiten. Wir können uns jetzt leider nur auf das verlasasen, was wir selber wissen. Und für mich ist es ziemlich egal, warum ich eingeschränkt werde. Ob es ein  natürlicher Virus ist, ob es die phösen Chinesen waren oder die verdorbenen Amis, ob Italien Ursprungsland ist oder ob es Terroristen gemacht haben, spielt letztendlich zur Zeit keine Rolle. Aktuell geht es darum, die Pandemie zu besiegen.

Hinterher dann kann man mit Schuldzuweisungen kommen. Trump macht reinen Wahlkampf. Dem ist es scheiBegal, ob Millionen armer Wähler im Land sterben.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine Kolumne die sich anhand verschiedener Quellen mit der Herkunft von Covid-19 beschäftigt, die sich ja nach wie vor noch nicht abschließend wissenschaftlich belegen lässt:
> Woher kommt das Coronavirus wirklich? | WEB.DE



... und nach wie vor handwerklich unter aller Sau und der journalistischen Kapazität des Herrn Weimer unwürdig.

Ich habe mich gestern bereits etwas ausführlicher darüber ausgelassen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dem ist es scheiBegal, ob Millionen armer Wähler im Land sterben.



Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die vor dem Weg zur Urne ihr Kreuz bei Sanders machen.


----------



## Rolk (16. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr immer noch Probleme an Hefe dran zu kommen?^^ Hab heute mal eigene Hefe angesetzt, bevor unser Hefevorrat ausgeht...
> 
> YouTube



Ich werde wohl auf Weinhefe ausweichen. Bierhefe müsste auch funktionieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die vor dem Weg zur Urne ihr Kreuz bei Sanders machen.


Klar, die haben auch keine anderen Sorgen als Politik in dem Zustand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die vor dem Weg zur Urne ihr Kreuz bei Sanders machen.



Ich hoffe, dass der Durchgeknallte mit dem dicksten Kopf nicht einen Krieg anfängt, weil er ja weiß, dass im Krieg jeder Präsident wieder gewählt wird. Das traue ich ihm zu. Genau in die Kerbe schlagen Angriffe auf China und die WHO, die seiner Aussage nach ein Vasall Chinas ist.

Anstatt die Probleme zu lösen, sucht "der Ami" wieder die Schuld bei anderen.


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die vor dem Weg zur Urne ihr Kreuz bei Sanders machen.



Da der nicht antritt wird das schwer.


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auf Weinhefe ausweichen. Bierhefe müsste auch funktionieren.



Setz doch selber an, ist ja wirklich keine Arbeit und ist auch haltbar im Kühlschrank^^

Die US Zahlen werden immer erschreckender: YouTube

Turkey rulez! Von wem werden wir denn hier regiert? Tod exportierenden, Leute ausnehmenden usw Menschen, müssen das doch hier nicht erneut ausrollen gell 
Alle 14 Minuten stirbt ein Mensch durch deutsche Waffen >> Stoppt Waffenexporte &#8211; terre des hommes e.V.
Von moderner Sklaverei usw fange ich erst gar nicht an, tut also bitte nicht so, als ob man hier unter Engeln ist...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kriegst also vom Staat 1000€ in die Hand.
> Und dann? Was ist nächsten Monat?


Dann machen die Läden doch schon wieder auf. Dann kann ich fett shoppen gehn.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Als ob das noch etwas ausmachen würde. Die Türkei wird derzeit von einer Mafia regiert.


Terroristen, die ihr mordendes Söldnerpack in immer mehr Länder exportieren.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wäre überraschend ehrlich, wenn Herr Çavuşoğlu damit einräumen möchte, dass sie komplett grundlos inhaftiert wurden, beziehungsweise der Grund für die Inhaftierung noch gar nicht mitgeteilt; geschweige denn Anklage erhoben wurde.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte er in dem Zuge auch erklären, warum ausgerechnet in der Türkei so überdurchschnittlich viele Journalisten ins kriminelle Milieu abrutschen?


In der Türkei wird gerne die "Terrorunterstützung" bemüht.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Unsinn. Das ist eine *einmalige* Auszahlung pro Haushalt, während bei uns jeder Bedürftige auch ohne Krise *monatlich* bis zu 432 Euro zzgl. Kosten für Unterkunft und Heizung sowieso sonstigen Bedarfe erhält - und zwar ohne davon noch medizinische Behandlung bezahlen oder die zahlreichen und teilweise enorm hohen Gebühren entrichten zu müssen, mit denen in den USA die Bürger gemolken werden, damit die Steuern gering bleiben. Und dieses Geld wird natürlich ebenso in Deutschland ausgegeben, also in den Wirtschaftskreislauf zurückgeführt.
> Den Bonzen hilft Trump mit Steuererleichterungen, gelockerten Bestimmungen und anderen Gefälligkeiten, die brauchen keine Peanuts auf Umweg über den Konsum.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, das Economic Impact Payment ist ein wenig so, als würde man in einen Waldbrand pinkeln: Man fühlt sich durchaus etwas erleichtert, aber gelöscht oder gar begrünt wird dadurch nichts.
> ...


Was das ist, weiß ich selbst. Zur Lehman-Bubble war in Deutschland eine Einmalzahlung von 500 € an jeden Bürger im Gespräch. Warum nicht jetzt?


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

*Krankenhäuser wollen zum Normalbetrieb zurückkehren*

_18:08 Uhr_
Die Krankenhäuser verlangen von Bund und Ländern noch im April grünes Licht für wegen der Corona-Pandemie verschobene Behandlungen. "Wir halten es für zwingend erforderlich, dass die Lage in den Krankenhäusern und die Situation der Patienten auf den Wartelisten bei den Entscheidungen der Politik Berücksichtigung findet", sagte der Präsident der Deutschen Krankenhausgesellschaft, Gerald Gaß. "Bei der derzeit stabilen Corona-Lage sind wir in der Lage, den Regelbetrieb im Krankenhaus wieder anlaufen zu lassen."

Corona-Pandemie: Krankenhaeuser fordern Rueckkehr zum Normalbetrieb | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Setz doch selber an, ist ja wirklich keine Arbeit und ist auch haltbar im Kühlschrank^^
> 
> Die US Zahlen werden immer erschreckender: YouTube
> 
> ...



Schade nur dass ein Großteil der Waffen in der Türkei produziert wurden.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann machen die Läden doch schon wieder auf. Dann kann ich fett shoppen gehn.



Und wenn du Veranstalter bist?
Oder Catering für Veranstaltungen machst?
Oder du hat eine Pommes Bude und machst 90% deines Umsatzes am Fußballwochenende. Was ist mit dem?


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schade nur dass ein Großteil der Waffen in der Türkei produziert wurden.



Ich sag ja, moderne Sklaverei, überleg mal die bauen nicht mal selber, lassen es von anderen bauen um sich eine goldene Nase zu verdienen, wie dreist ist das denn?


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2020)

Lizenzfertigung schon mal gehört?

Ist ein G3 von einer türkischen Firma aus einer türkischen Fabrik jetzt eine Deutsche Waffe oder nicht?


----------



## cryon1c (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du Veranstalter bist?
> Oder Catering für Veranstaltungen machst?
> Oder du hat eine Pommes Bude und machst 90% deines Umsatzes am Fußballwochenende. Was ist mit dem?



Der bekommt aktuell seine Fixkosten bezahlt und muss von seinen Rücklagen essen usw. 
Gibt halt immer schlechte Zeiten, früher hat man Unternehmern noch beigebracht das man Rücklagen bzw Kapital hat. Aktuell scheinen wohl nur sehr große Unternehmen wie Apple das passende Kapital zu haben um mehrere Durststrecken zu überleben. Was hatte Apple da auf der hohen Kante noch mal, war ne irre Summe, weiß aber nicht wie groß..


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lizenzfertigung schon mal gehört?
> 
> Ist ein G3 von einer türkischen Firma aus einer türkischen Fabrik jetzt eine Deutsche Waffe oder nicht?



Welchen Platz belegt de seit vielen Jahren bei den Rüstungsexporten und an wen alles liefern die? Noch Fragen? Dies ist aber nicht das Thema hier, nur man braucht hier nicht einen auf Engel tun, you know what i mean... Kommt zurück zum Thema und lasst mich nicht intervenieren.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Mehr Infektionen bei medizinischem Personal | tagesschau.de




cryon1c schrieb:


> Was hatte Apple da auf der hohen Kante noch mal, war ne irre Summe, weiß aber nicht wie groß..



Die haben aber auch ordentlich Steuern hinterzogen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du Veranstalter bist?
> Oder Catering für Veranstaltungen machst?
> Oder du hat eine Pommes Bude und machst 90% deines Umsatzes am Fußballwochenende. Was ist mit dem?


Deren Miete und Löhne soll der Staat bezahlen, solange die dicht bleiben müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Welchen Platz belegt de seit vielen Jahren bei den Rüstungsexporten und an wen alles liefern die? Noch Fragen? Dies ist aber nicht das Thema hier, nur man braucht hier nicht einen auf Engel tun, you know what i mean... Kommt zurück zum Thema und lasst mich nicht intervenieren.


Wer macht denn schon wieder Propaganda für Erdogan. Bleib bei deinem Kuchen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Entgegen den ganzen Fakenews:

*Al-Aqsa-Moschee in Jerusalem bleibt im Ramadan geschlossen*

_19:36 Uhr_
Die Al-Aqsa-Moschee auf dem Jerusalemer Tempelberg soll in diesem Jahr während des Ramadan geschlossen bleiben. Üblicherweise ist die Moschee insbesondere zum Ende des Fastenmonats eine Pilgerstätte für Zehntausende Muslime. Die Entscheidung, das Besuchsverbot der Moschee zu verlängern, nannten muslimische Geistliche "schmerzvoll", aber "gemäß den Fatwas und medizinischem Rat". Die Gläubigen wurden aufgefordert, zu ihrer Sicherheit zu Hause zu beten.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Hier sind die neuen Regeln zu finden: Corona-Massnahmen: Welches Bundesland regelt was wie? | tagesschau.de
In allen Bundesländern gilt für die Arbeit: Arbeitsschutzstandards beschlossen: "Niemals krank zur Arbeit" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer macht denn schon wieder Propaganda für Erdogan. Bleib bei deinem Kuchen.



Ich mache nicht Erdogan Propaganda, nur geht mir dieser Türkei Hass auf den Senkel, tut einfach nicht so als ob "ihr" hier das gelbe vom Ei seid. Erdogan ist nur pille palle dagegen, verglichen mit dem Leid den westliche Länder, also auch DE auf der Welt sorgen.
Werde dazu auch nicht mehr antworten, hier ist ein anderes Thema angesagt, nur immer wieder schwingen einige hier die Türkei Hasskeule, da muss ich sie darauf hinweisen, dass dies in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht korrekt ist.


----------



## cryon1c (16. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die haben aber auch ordentlich Steuern hinterzogen.



Naja nicht hinterzogen, eher über 3 Wege umgangen würde ich sagen. 
Fakt ist - es gibt Unternehmen mit richtig viel Asche auf dem Konto, sie haben massive Reserven. Warum andere keine Reserven aufbauen ist mir nicht klar (ich sehe z.B. das Easyjet in UK gesagt hat - sie haben Kapital um 9 Monate durchzuhalten, das müsste ja eigentlich bei jedem Unternehmen so ähnlich aussehen).


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2020)

Fällt dir außer den Rechten Trollen jemand auf der wirklich die Türken ansich hasst?
Findet nicht statt!

Oder ist Erdogan für dich die Türkei?


----------



## muadib (16. April 2020)

Neben den Berichten über chinesische Konzentrationslager, der totalen Überwachung der Bürger, sind es solche Artikel, die mir den Eindruck geben, dass China sich ungefähr dort befindet, wo Deutschland in den 1930er Jahren war. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis sie in Taiwan einmarschieren.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich mache nicht Erdogan Propaganda, nur geht mir dieser Türkei Hass auf den Senkel, tut einfach nicht so als ob "ihr" hier das gelbe vom Ei seid. Erdogan ist nur pille palle dagegen, verglichen mit dem Leid den westliche Länder, also auch DE auf der Welt sorgen.
> Werde dazu auch nicht mehr antworten, hier ist ein anderes Thema angesagt, nur immer wieder schwingen einige hier die Türkei Hasskeule, da muss ich sie darauf hinweisen, dass dies in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht korrekt ist.



Ganz ehrlich, mir geht dieses scheinheilige herumgeseier wegen Waffenlieferungen richtig auf auf den Keks und es prallt mittlerweile nur noch an mir ab.
In Zeiten von Putin, Trump Erdogan, IS, Islamistischer Terror und wieder umsichgreifenden Nationalismus und Imperialismus -siehe China, steht für mich meine und die Sicherheit Deutschlands an aller erster Stelle, danach die der EU und wenn wir dafür Waffen verkaufen müssen, damit unsere Waffenindustrie erhalten bleibt, dann ist das so, damit habe ich mittlerweile überhaupt kein Problem mehr.

Wenn die deutsche Waffenindustrie die Waffen nicht verkauft, stehen Russland, USA, Frankreich, GB, China und andere gleich Schlange, um einzuspringen, insoweit ist mir da (mein) Hemd am nächsten, desweiteren ändert sich an der Waffenmenge rein gar nichts, wenn Deutschland nicht exportiert.
Verantwortlich für den Waffeneinsatz sind immer noch die Leute, die die Waffen gekauft haben.


----------



## Rolk (16. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fällt dir außer den Rechten Trollen jemand auf der wirklich die Türken ansich hasst?
> Findet nicht statt!
> 
> Oder ist Erdogan für dich die Türkei?



"Rechte Trolle" und glühende Erdoganunterstützer haben eigentlich recht ähnliches Gedankengut.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2020)

Bitte beruhigt euch doch mal wieder.

Deutschland ist für vergleichsweise lächerliche sechs Prozent der weltweiten Waffenexporte verantwortlich und davon sind nur ein Teil Kriegswaffen. Und auch wenn wir immer noch Geschäfte mit Staaten machen, denen man meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nicht einmal Wasserpistolen verkaufen dürfte, haben wir dennoch vergleichsweise strenge Richtlinien, wohin und was wir exportieren.

Die Türkei wiederum hat deshalb einen nur sehr geringen Anteil am weltweiten Waffenhandel, weil sie als Industrienation vergleichsweise jung und daher praktisch kein Know-How für eigene Entwicklungen vorhanden ist, und weil die Lizenzfertigung unter strengen Auflagen erfolgt - nicht aber, weil man dort dem Handel abgeneigt wäre. Das merkt man schon daran, dass die Türkei aufgrund ihrer geographischen Lage ein Drehkreuz des internationalen Waffenhandels ist, und zwar nicht nur der legalen Teile.

Das alles ist übrigens - ebenso wie der Verbrecher, der leider gerade die Türkei regiert - kein Hindernis, nicht trotzdem Sympathien für Land und Leute zu haben. Immer mehr Türken begreifen, was für ein korrupter Blender Erdowahn ist, und daher wird er über kurz oder lang den Platz mit jenen Leuten tauschen müssen, die er er jetzt widerrechtlich wegsperren lässt.


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen , aber nun sei so lieb und komm bitte zurück zum Thema Mahoy.
Gilt auch für die anderen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Deutschland ist für vergleichsweise lächerliche sechs Prozent der weltweiten Waffenexporte verantwortlich.


Damit trägt man auch die Verantwortung für 6% der Ermordeten. Aber ja, die Kasse mus klingen, ansonsten würden anderl iefern, unsere Arbeitsplätze, bla, bla, bla

Humanismus, und das ist das Thema auch dieses Stranges, sieht anders aus. Aber der Menschen war ist und bleibt ein sehr aggressives Tier. Und vernünftige Menschen sind meiner Erfahrung nach in der Regel in der Minderheit. Nicht im wissenschaftlichen Bereich, aber das ist eine Ausnahme und nur ein kleiner Teil der Gesellschaft.

Aber jetzt könnten wir ruhig wieder zum zentralen Thema kommen, zu neuen Studien, zu Maßnahmen und unserer aller Meinung dazu.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Damit trägt man auch die Verantwortung für 6% der Ermordeten.



Hängt davon ab, wie gut die Waffen sind. Wenn die wie das G36 nichts treffen ...


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Damit trägt man auch die Verantwortung für 6% der Ermordeten.


So ein Blödsinn.
Menschen die sich gegenseitig umbringen wollen, werden sich auch gegenseitig umbringen.
Die Verantwortung dafür trägt nicht der Waffenhersteller.
Um es mal biblisch auszudrücken:
Nicht die Natur und der Stein waren Schuld an Abels Tod.
Die Verantwortung lag allein bei Kain.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhiA-uTQ5j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.


Da gehen die Meinung auseinander.  Wenn Du in diesem Land einem Selbstmörder Medikamente oder andere Dinge bringst, machst Du Dich der Beiheilfe zum Mord schuldig. Wenn man anderen Mnschen Waffen in die Hände drückt, wie z.B. Heckler und Koch in Mexiko groß mit den Grogendealern im Geschäft ist, ist es mir zu einfach zu sagen,_ "Ein Waffe tötet doch nicht, es ist immer der Mensch"_. Mir ist das zu einfach. Aber egal, darum geht es hier nicht.

Oder vielleicht doch, weil ich wieder eine Menge Nationalismus hochkochen sehe, überall auf der Welt ist wieder jedes Land sich selber am nächsten, dann geht es in dieselbe Richtung. Ob ich Waffen liefere oder keine Schutzmasken geht in eine ähnliche Richtung. Es ist Beihilfe. Und wenn ich sehe, wie reiche Länder armen alles weg kaufen dann ist es ein Drama. Ich schaue mit Sorge nach Afrika und was die Pandemie dort anrichten wird. 

Ich ahne immer noch, dass es regional große Unterschiede mit der Pandemie gibt und eine mögliche Ursache, das ist reine Vermutung ohne irgend einen Hinweis, sind Vorerkrankungen mit anderen Coronaviren. Wir als Transitland mit hoher Bevölkerungsdichte bekommen so ziemlich jede Welle an Viren und Bakterien mit, die in der Welt entstehen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Wem hilfst du zuerst, deiner Familie oder Familie xy aus za?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wem hilfst du zuerst, deiner Familie oder Familie xy aus za?


Dem, dem es am dreckigsten geht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Warum fährst du dann zu deinen Eltern um denen zu helfen und hilfst nicht zuerst anderen Leuten, denen es schlechter geht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ...
> Kurz, ich würde mit einem Killcount-Vergleich von Covid-19 vs. Influenza noch warten. Inbesondere darauf, ob am Ende überhaupt genug Ähnlichkeit für eine sinnvollen Vergleich besteht.



Das ist sicherlich die beste Lösung. Aber solange Cryon1c und andere hier massiv verharmlosende Vergleiche dieser Art ziehen, erlaube ich mir weiterhin darauf hinzuweisen, dass die spärlichen bislang vorliegenden Zahlen für eine gegenüber Inlfuenza um Faktor 3-4 höhere Letalität bei guter medizinischer Versorgung spricht, Corona aber wegen der unbemerkten Verbreitung massiv bessere Chancen hat, großflächig auszubrechen und das Gesundheitssystem zu überlasten, wodruch die Letalität 40 mal schlimmer als bei Influenza wird. Und das alles bei Corona ohne individuelle zuverlässige Schutzmaßnahmen, während Influenzatote zu einem großen Teil "selber schuld"-Fälle sind, die sich hätte impfen lassen können. Also wenn man schon vergleicht, dann kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass Corona ******* ist. Und wenn man nicht vergleicht und einfach nur die Entwicklung anguckt, dann auch. Für verharmlosende Posts gibt es keine Rechtfertigung.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wären 2 Monate, aber man wird bis 4 Monate drüber bei abgelaufenem TÜV nicht belangt.



Iirc waren es bislang 2 Monate und das wurde um 2 Monate auf 4 Monate verlängert.




JePe schrieb:


> Du musst wirklich an Deinem Ruhepuls arbeiten.
> 
> Gegenfrage: Glaubst Du, dass eine nennenswerte Zahl der im letzten Jahr 3.059 Verkehrstoten sich mit dem Vorsatz zu sterben hinters Lenkrad gesetzt hat? Autofahren ist nicht ansteckend, stimmt. Bei sinnfrei hoher Geschwindigkeit kombiniert mit grunzender Selbstueberschaetzung die Kontrolle ueber sein Fahrzeug zu verlieren und die Familie mit Kleinkind am Stauende zu erwischen ist aber nicht minder toedlich.
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du den Sinn des Vergleiches auch einfach nicht verstanden: Es geht mir nicht darum, COVID-19 zu bagatellisieren. Ich glaube aber, dass nicht-so-kleine Teile der Gesellschaft sich gerade von einer Live-Ticker-Industrie erregungsbewirtschaften lassen und darueber das Wesentliche aus dem Blick verlieren: naemlich das 1. mehr Rueck- und Vorsicht in vielen anderen Bereichen angebracht waere und 2. zu sterben letztlich zum Lebensrisiko gehoert. Das derzeitige Krisenmanagement halte ich fuer gut, weil scheinbar effizient - es wird sich aber nicht ewig durchhalten lassen. Irgendwann wird es einen Impfstoff geben - und ich ahne, dass wir dann eher frueher als spaeter einfach wie davor weiterwurschteln werden. In der Krise (re)agieren wir gerade massvoll, aber im Alltag kriegen wir das zusehends schlechter hin.



Was du bei deiner Relativierung komplett verpeilst: Corona hat binnen eines Monats fast so viele Tote veursacht, wie der Straßenverkehr in 12 Monaten und das TROTZ der Gegenmaßnahmen. 3056/Jahr sind 8,5 Tote pro Tag. Wenn wir die Zahl der Corona-Toten soweit gesenkt haben, DANN ist Corona !mit Maßnahmen! immer noch genauso gefährlich, wie der Straßenverkehr. Wenn du -warum auch immer- die Zahl der Verkehrstoten als wichtig erachtest bzw. diese als Maß dafür nimmst, dass der Wert von verlorenen Menschenleben in einem Bereich liegt, der "zum Leben dazugehört", dann hätten wir bei 8,5 Toten am Tag einen Grad an Maßnahmen erreicht, den wir halten sollten. Erst wenn wir darunter kommen, haben wir "zuviele" Maßnahmen.
Gestern lagen wir noch 37 mal darüber. Müssen die Maßnahmen also massiv verschärfen, ehe Corona ähnlich ungefährlich wie Straßenverkehr wird.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [Impflicht] Es geht um langfristige Änderungen.



Auch langfristig wirst du niemanden medizinische Hilfeleistung verweigern können, nur weil er irgend eine Impfung nicht hat.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Beim Sport größere Abstände einhalten. Beim Fahrradfahren mache ich das schon länge so. Wie immer gilt, mehr Abstand ist besser als weniger Abstand.



Tjo. Priveligiert ist, wer auf dem Land lebt. In der Stadt? Praktisch unmöglich. Wenn ich auch nur vermeiden wollte, nach weniger als 30 Sekunden durch die potentiell rausgehustete Virenwolke eines anderen Radfahrer zu fahren, käme ich quasi gar nicht mehr raus.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß ist eine Plicht nur möglich, wenn überhaupt vom Ladenbetreiber Masken für die Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt werden können.



Und wenn er eine sterile Übergabe derselbigen gewährleisten kann. Ich werde garantiert keine Maske von einem Stapel nehmen, den heute schon 20 andere potentiell Infizierte angedadscht haben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die kollektive Verweigerung der Medien (inzwischen sogar ansatzweise von FOX), Trumps Geseier ab einem gewissen Grad nicht mehr zu übertragen und dadurch mitzutragen, macht eher Hoffnung.



Noch scheint Trump bei seinen Anhängern Hochwasser zu haben. Man muss sagen, dass das binäre politische System mit der derzeitigen Konkurrenz es den meisten auch nicht leicht macht, für jemand anderes zu sein, aber darüber hinaus sind Trumpisten einfach Meister der Realitätsverleumdnung und Whataboutism. Ein paar O-Töne, über die ich kürzlich gestolpert bin, findet man hier in den Kommentaren:
Confirmation They Didn't Take This Seriously | Cracked.com




DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber die Domains lassen sich beschlagnahmen.



Musst du in dem Fall gar nicht machen. Solange Google auf deiner Seite ist, sind neue Seiten einfach für die Breite Masse nicht auffindbar. Fertig.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass die durch den Wind ist, ist richtig, aber wenn wir nun alle einsperren, die durch den Wind sind?
> Ich glaube das ist keine gute Idee.






Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 30 Jahren einmal in Hildesheim auf einer Künstlerparty  eine Pharmareferentin kennengelernt, die ausgestiegen war und ein Buch  über Machenschaften der Pharmaindustrie veröffentlichte. Danach wurde  sie, nach ihren Aussagen, subtil verfolgt. Der Abend wirkte auf mich  auch wie mit einer völlig durchgeknallten Frau, hätte man die Polizei  gerufen, hätte sie sich vermutlich auch gewehrt.
> 
> Ob sie nun einfach durchgeknallt war, oder die Veröffentlichungen, und  dabei geht es um Abermilliarden an Gelder, tatsächlich zu Verfolgung  führten, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke jedenfalls häufiger an diesen Abend  zurück, der mir unheimlich vorkam. Früher habe ich dich Frau eindeutig  als durchgeknallt eingestuft, je mehr ich über milliardenschwere  Skandale lese, umso glaubwürdiger erscheinen mir heute ihre Aussagen.



"Das man paranoid ist, heißt nicht, dass sie nicht hinter einem her sind"
Frau B. hat aber, im Gegensatz zu deiner Bekanntschaft nicht einfach nur einen fragwürdigen Blick auf die Welt, sondern auch mangelnde Kontrolle über sich selbst. Damit wird sie, wie alle wirklich durchgeknallten, zu einer Gefahr für ihre Umgebung. Man kann von Glück sagen, dass sie nicht Mitglied in einem Schützenverein ist, sonst hätten wir vielleicht das nächste Blutbad gehabt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht um die Frage, ob wir im Norden Europas durch ähnliche Viren vorkonditioniert sind und Menschen in anderen Ländern nicht oder weniger stark. Dieses Virus scheint etwas beständiger als frühere Varianten zu sein und scheint sich darum auch gut in wärmeren Gebieten auszubreiten. Dort trifft es auch nciht vorbereitete Immunsysteme. So als eine mögliche Erklärung.



Du kennst das Klima Moskaus? Ja? Du kennst du Infektionsraten Moskaus? Ja?
Was hast du dann genommen, um trotzdem noch solche Thesen zu verbreiten? (Und wo bekomme ich das her, vor allem unter den jetzigen Bedingungen?)





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden hier einige im Thema reichlich panisch und emotional.   Dabei hilft doch zur Zeit nur zu bewerten, was passiert.
> 
> Noch einmal, das sind die Zahlen, die wird haben, erste Zahlen:
> _
> ...



Das bedeutet, dass du nicht einmal die Links in deinen eigenen Artikeln liest, die ausdrücklich mit "es gibt Zweifel" gekennzeichnet sind, sondern stur die um jede Kritik verkürzte, äußert fragwürdigen Angaben als reine Wahrheit weiter verbreitest. Nur einen Klick von deinen "Zahlen" (die nach Südkorea, Italien und iirc Österreich mitnichten die ersten sind) entfernt:

"Der Virologe Drosten stellt dazu fest, dass aus den präsentierten Ergebnissen nicht hervorgehe, ob die Menschen gegen Sars-CoV-2 Antikörper gebildet hätten oder gegen andere Coronaviren, wie sie etwa als Erkältungsviren ebenfalls kursierten"

In einem Kreis mit offiziell 0,5% Corona-Infizierten hatten also 15% schon mal einen Schnupfen. Gut zu wissen, gefragt hat danach aber niemand.

Ganz abgesehen davon wäre die Bezugsgröße auch ohne mögliche methodische Mängel die Falsche: "Zu Beginn der Studie" vor 20 Tagen lagen die insgesamt bekannten Infektionen allgemein bei einem Viertel der heutigen Zahlen. Das heißt die Studie hätte die Zahlen nicht von 1250 auf 37500 gesteigert, sondern von 5000 auf 37500. Dunkelzifferfaktor 7,5 statt 30 macht schon einen großen Unterschied. Aber auch das ist immer noch eine verfälschte Sicht, denn untersucht wurde nicht der Kreis Heinsberg, sondern der Ort Gangelt. Und der wurde nicht ausgesucht, weil er repräsentativ für den Kreis ist, sondern weil er der Infektions-Hotspot war. Von den 1250 stammten also überproportional viele aus Heinsberg. Selbst wenn die Infektionsrate dort nur doppelt so hoch war, wie in anderen Teilen des Kreises, sind wir also schon bei dem Dunkelzifferfaktor 3, der auch in Italien, Südkorea und Östereich aufgetaucht ist.

Ende der Geschichte? Garantiert nicht. Auch diese Zahl ist, auf die Gesamtbevölkerung bezogen, wohl bestenfalls zufällig richtig. Aber genau deswegen sollte man sich mit einem massiv verhamlosenden "Faktor 30" nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, solange es nicht wenigestens 1-2 zweifelsfreie Belege dafür gibt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> [Griechenland]Da ist nichts erlassen worden. Das wäre der richtige Schritt gewesen.
> Stattdessen wurde das Gesundheitssystem zerstört.



Das war eher ein recht später nebenbei-Schritt, als der griechische Staat gezwungen wurde, sämtliche sozialen Systeme und sonstige Sicherungsnetze kaputtzusparen. Die erste, von Schäuble und Merkel erzwungene Maßnahme war der Verkauf aller großen profitablen Betriebe - zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil an deutsche Investoren, denn wir waren ja der einzige Staat in der gesamten Eurozone, der liquide genug für derartige Käufe war. Dadurch wurde dann gleichermaßen sichergestellt, dass vor allem Deutsche (und nicht Griechen) von Aufschwungmaßnahmen in Griechenland profitieren und dummerweise auch, dass der griechische Staat gar nicht die Einnahmen entwickeln kann, um seine Schulden zurückzuzahlen.

(Von denen wurde dann später tatsächlich ein Teil erlassen. Natürlich nicht soviel, dass es den Griechen danach in irgendeiner Weise besser gegangen wäre, als vor ihrer ""Rettung"", im Gegenteil, aber so hatte man die Ausgaben für die Gewinne einiger weniger deutscher Investoren dann sauber auf den Staatshaushalt und damit sämtliche deutschen Steuerzahler umgelegt, genauso wie man das innenpolitisch bei der Bankenrettung gemacht hat.)




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst oder gibts Erkenntnisse zum Virus, welche diese Maßnahmen rechtfertigen?



Nein, keine einzige. Wir haben die aktuell noch geltenden Maßnahmen bei einer täglichen Neuinfektionsrate von 1500-2000 Fällen erlassen. Und wir heben sie jetzt auf bei einer täglichen Neuinfektionsrate von 2500-3000 Fällen wieder auf 
Corona ist TROTZ der Maßnahmen heute gefährlicher, als es zur Einführung der Maßnahmen war und das deuten unsere Politiker als Anlass, das Risiko für die Bevölkerung weiter zu steigern (und Ausnahmsweise mal nicht nur CDU und SPD, sondern auch Grüne, Linke, ganz besonders die FDP und auch die AFD. Das nenn ich mal große Koalition).
Und natürlich profitiert von den Lockerungen ausschließlich die Wirtschaft, die schon bislang nur in kleinen und jetzt in noch kleineren Teilen beschränkt wird. Privatpersonen dagegen bleiben zu 100% drangsaliert.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Ja, es wäre/ist besser als gar keine Maske. Aber man atmet komplett ohne  Filter aus, und nur der Andere durch einen potentiell schlechten Filter  ein. Und da selbst diese "Staubschutzmasken" häufig schon nicht so wirklich gut  Viren filtern, wäre es für den Effekt vermutlich sogar besser, wenn  "beide Parteien" zb. eine 2-lagige Baumwollmaske hätten - die dann aber bei allen Nutzern auch in  beide Richtungen eine Filterwirkung hat.
> 
> Es gibt zahlreiche "einfache" Masken-Varianten mit Ventil auf ebay/im Netz, die ganz oft sogar nur 1-lagig sind, und deswegen nicht mal mit "einfachen"  Baumwollmasken mithalten können - die ja wie gesagt in beide Richtungen filtern.



Es gibt Staubfiltermasken, auch in Baumarktqualität, die fein genug sind, um Partikel und Tröpfchen mit anhaftenden Viren zu filtern. Medizinisch geprüft sind die zwar nicht, aber als Eigenschutz dürften sie deutlich sicherer als die weitestgehend wirkungslosen OP-Masken sein. In Sachen Fremdschutz gilt natürlich genau das Gegenteil, aber du glaubst doch nicht etwa ernsthaft, das es dem durchschnittlichen Deutschen um Schutz für Fremde geht?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Bericht, dass das Coronavirus möglicherweise versehentlich oder durch einen Unfall aus einem Forschungslabor in Wuhan entwischen ist und dabei auf den Fischmarkt in der Nähe übertragen wurde.
> Woher kommt das Coronavirus wirklich? | WEB.DE



Berichte dieser Art gibt es reichlich. Ein !Kommentar! auf !Web.de! verleiht solchen Theorien aber genauso wenig Gewicht, wie ein Artikel der Daily Mail. Eigentlich sogar eher das Gegenteil: Wenn die Erklärung derart offensichtlich ist, dass sie diese Boulevard-Märchenschleudern bemerken, dann hätten seriösere Medien schon längt die minutiöse Geschichte niedergeschrieben. Haben sie aber nicht, weswegen es gut möglich ist, dass der Clickbait aus genau so aus leicht zugänglichen, mir purer Phantasie verklebten Bruchtücken besteht, wie es auf den ersten Blick den Anschein hat.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Tagesschau hatte das auch schon auseinander genommen mit dem Labor.

Ich sage auch, dass die Lockerungen zu früh sind. Man hätte warten müssen, bis die Corona-App verteilt ist und die täglichen Neuinfektionen im unteren zweistelligen Bereich liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann wäre wenigstens die "toxische Maskulinität" besiegt. Schließlich haben wir aktuell ja überhaupt keine anderen Sorgen. lol



Ausreichend radikale Feministen können alles miteinander verknüpfen. (Genauso wie alle anderen Radikalinskis. Wir hatten ja schon die DHU mit Wildtierschutz.)
Die TAZ, bei dem Aspekt immer ganz vorn dabei, hat sich gestern über die Empfehlungen der Leopoldina aufgeregt, weil da eine Gruppe von 10 Männern und nur 2 Frauen Empfehlungen für alle ausgesprochen hat. Gut: Dass die Empfehlungen anmaßend waren, finde ich auch, aber dass sie für Pflege, Schule und Kinderbetreuung nicht angemessen war, weil sie "von Männern" ausgesprochen wurden war mal wieder sowas von daneben...
Hätten eine Kommision mit 10 Vorstandsmitgliederinnen und Geschäftsführerinnen großer Unternehmen zusammen mit einem Lehrer und einem ambulanten Altenpfleger passende Empfehlungen ausgesprochen, hätte man vermutlich auch den "Expertinnen" mit dem siebenstelligen Jahreseinkommen gedankt, dass sie sich um "Frauenberufe" Gedanken machen 




JePe schrieb:


> Kritikwuerdig btw finde ich nicht so sehr, dass man einen Einstieg in den Ausstieg versucht - sondern eher, wie man das macht. Warum z. B. gerade solchen Geschaeften das Oeffnen erlaubt wird, in denen es flaechenbedingt eher wahrscheinlich ist, mit einem anderen Kunden zusammenzurempeln, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich? Ich haette hier eine Flaechenunter- und Obergrenze zusammen mit einer Hoechstzahl Personen pro Flaecheneinheit klueger gefunden. Rechtlich ist man mit dieser Beschraenkung so oder so auf duennem Eis unterwegs.



Flächengrenzen als solche sind komplett bescheuert, in diesem Fall gibt es aber wohl ohnehin schon einen rechtlichen Unterschied zwischen Läden <800 und >800 m² und man hat diese Grenze einfach übernommen, um dem (tatsächlichen) Mittelstand ein Geschenk zu machen.
Außerdem kann man so weiterhin Arbeitnehmer dazu zwingen, ihr Leben zum Wohle von Unternehmern zu riskieren. Der Einzelhandel ist schließlich so oder so nur ein kleiner Aspekt der Epidemiebekämpfung. Sinnvolle Regeln wie z.B.

"maximal 3 Menschen/100 m², Mindestbreite aller Durchgänge ohne Richtungsregelung >2 m, Desinfektionsmittelspender auf beiden Seiten aller nicht dauerhaft geöffneten Türen, Schutzkleidung oder Trennwände und Handschuhe für jede ablaufbedinge Annäherung < 2m"

wären dagegen weit über das eigentliche politische Ziel hinausgeschossen: Damit hätte man nicht nur einen diskriminierungsfreien Weg für die Öffnung von Läden beliebiger Größe beschrieben. Sondern auch sinnvoll definiert, unter welchen Bedingungen allgemein kommerzielle Tätigkeiten zulässig beziehungsweise unzulässig sind. Und dann hätten eben auch die ganzen Virenschleudern, die ihre Lohnsklaven bislang dazu zwingen, mit <1 m Abstand, regelmäßigem direkten Kontakt und unvermeidbaren Schmierübertragen an Türgriffen, Eingabgegeräten, etc. zu arbeiten, gezwungen, den Laden dicht zu machen. Und das kann ein deutscher Politiker einem deutschen Unternehmer nun wirklich nicht zumuten, dass seine Fabrik/Büro/Callcenter/whatever geschlossen wird, nur wegen tödlicher Arbeitsbedingungen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Großbritannien, wo man anfänglich auch den Weg der Herdenimmunität beschreiten wollte, zeigt, dass es auch grandios nach hinten losgehen kann.
> 
> Und die absoluten Anzahl der Toten durch Covid-19 in Schweden legt nahe, dass die anderen Zahlen vermutlich eher nicht stimmen. Es sei denn, dort kippt man auch ohne Infekt rein solidarisch tot um.
> 
> Ich vermute, Schweden profitiert in seiner Gesamtheit noch ein wenig von der geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte. Mich würden die Zahlen nur in den Ballungsgebieten interessieren ...



Auch die Ballungsgebiete in Schweden dürften besser dastehen. Aber ebenfalls nicht wegen der staatlichen Maßnahmen, sondern einerseits wegen der höheren privaten Disziplin (man hatte halt wesentlich mehr Vorlauf und mehr abschreckende Beispiele), der anderen Kultur (man hält einfach immer mehr Abstand, als in Italien oder im deutschen Fasching) und vor allem weil alle anderen Länder schon lange vorher den Reiseverkehr eingeschränkt haben. Schweden ist einfach mit viel weniger Primärinfektionen gestartet und war vorgewarnt, um direkt loszutesten. So ließ sich das Wachstum der Epidemie deutlich verlangsamen. Ich bin aber mal gespannt, ob sie mit ihrer laisez-faire-Strategie auch ein Nullwachstum hinbekommen, oder doch noch nachschärfen müssen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Frankreich untersucht Hunderte Corona-Fälle auf Flugzeugträger[/h]_12:52 Uhr_
> Nach einem Coronavirus-Ausbruch auf dem französischen Flugzeugträger "Charles de Gaulle" will Frankreichs Marine klären, wie sich Hunderte Militärs mit dem Virus anstecken konnten. Eine Untersuchung sei im Gange, um herauszufinden, wie das Virus auf das Schiff gekommen sei, sagte der Sprecher der Marine, Eric Lavault, am Donnerstag im französischen Fernsehen. Derzeit seien 20 Soldaten im Krankenhaus, einer von ihnen auf der Intensivstation.
> Am Mittwochabend wurde bekannt, dass von knapp 1800 getesteten Seeleuten, die überwiegend von dem Flugzeugträger kamen, sich rund 670 infiziert haben. Nach Angaben des Verteidigungsministeriums lagen für rund ein Drittel der Tests noch keine Ergebnisse - die Zahlen könnten also noch steigen.
> [/FONT]



Eigentlich auch epidemelogisch interessant: Eine zwar dichtgedrängte, aber kontrolliert informierte, disziplinierte, zeitlich und räumlich sehr klar in Untergruppen geteilt und mit direkter medizinischer Versorgung versehene Population hat eine Infektionsquote von über 1/3 erreicht, bevor das Problem bemerkt / bevor eingeschritten wurde. Und trotz einer mustergültig fitten, auf Vorerkrankungen geprüften Zusammensetzung, hat man bereits jetzt 3% schwere Verläufe.
"nur eine Grippe"... 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jedes Virus ist neu und jedes Jahr sterben in Deutschland durchschnittlich 100.000 Menschen an nicht bekannten Viren und Bakterien, die eine Pneumonie auslösen. Das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten.



Ich würde gerne auch die Quelle dieser relativierenden Zahl im Hinterkopf behalten.

Was ich nämlich spontan finden kann, führt weniger als 70000 Todesfälle für "sonstiges" auf und darunter dürften noch eine ganze Menge sein, die eindeutig identifiziert werden konnten. Wie passen in diese Gruppe 100000 Fälle mysteriöser Erkrankung nur eines einzigen Körperteils?
Todesursachen | bpb
Oder stecken deine behaupteten HUNDERTtausend Pneumonie-Toten mit unbekannter Infektionsursache in den SECHZIGtausend Lungentoten mit größtenteils eindeutiger Infektionsursache mit drin?
Mein Mathematikverständnis sagt mir: Das passt hinten und vorn nicht. Entweder Rotkaeppchen oder aber das statistische Bundesamt erzählen gequirlte *******, die frisch aus der Nase gezogen wurde.

(Wer obige Zahlen zu alt findet, kann auch diese Grafik hier nehmen: Todesursachen in Deutschland  -  Statistisches Bundesamt. Aber die neueren Darstellungen schlüsseln nur die wichtigsten Ursachen auf, sodass eine größere "Rest"-Gruppe verbleibt. An den absoluten Zahlen hat sich nur wenig geändert - auch 2017 sind weniger als 70000 Menschen in Deutschland an Erkrankungen der Atemwege gestorben, was irgendwie nicht zu 100000 tödlichen Pneuomonien allein durch neue, unbekannte Krankheitserreger passt)




Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Selbstständige, die praktisch von der Hand in den Mund leben.
> Nicht jeder erbt eine Firma mit 20 Leuten von seinem Großvater und ein üppig gefülltes Auftragsbuch, weil man eine Nische bedient, die keiner besetzt.



Ja, da gibt es viele. Aber wie du selbst beschreibst: Denen ging es schon vorher finanziell schlecht. Das ist eben leider der Trend in Deutschland - angestellte Arbeiter werden durch billigere, externe Kleinst- und Scheinselbstständige um ihren Job gebracht, weil letztere mit Spottpreisen alle Lohnniveaus unterbieten. Und von diesen Spottpreisen kann man eben kein Polster für schlechte Zeiten anlegen, obwohl genau das zur Aufgabe eines Selbstständigen gehört. Wer als Marktakteur in dieser Form versagt, der geht jetzt eben (nach kapitalistischer Logik) vollkommen zu Recht pleite.




keinnick schrieb:


> Es ist auch immer witzig, wie Du in den Themen hin und her springst und austestest, wo Du Dir Deine Bestätigung abholen kannst. Bekommst Du keine, gehts zum nächsten Thema. Eben ging es noch um Fußballstadien und Kunst, dann um Anmeldungen von Demos, dann um Deine arme Freundin, die nicht heiraten "kann", weil sie nicht 100 Leute einladen darf und letztendlich nun um die Selbstständigen die vor dem Ruin stehen.



Ooch, Rotkaepchen kann auch SEHR beharlich bei einem Thema bleiben, wenn sie will. Enttäuschend ist aber, dass sie in diesem Thread, im Gegensatz zu dem, was ich bislang gewohnt war, zunehmend weit ab von Fakten postet und Kritik an ihren Aussagen höflich zu überlesen scheint, anstatt darauf einzugehen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum ist für die meisten hier im Land alles" überlebbar". Dinge wie Kurzarbeitergeld sind sehr hilfreich für beide Seiten, Unternehmer verlieren keine Stammbesatzung, Mitarbeiter verhungern nicht. 60% Nettoeinkommen sind für viele aber ein Debakel. Das kann man als persönliches Pech titulieren, es trifft aber sehr viele.



Eigentlich sollte das für niemanden ein Debakel sein. Wer die zusätzliche Freizeit in Kostenreduktion statt Konsum investiert, sollte seine laufenden Ausgaben eigentlich auf 60% drücken können, wenn er nicht schon vorher über seinen Verhältnissen gelebt hat. Allein die Sparquote für größere Anschaffungen (Auto, etc.) und die Ausgaben für Urlaube und Ausflüge/Veranstaltungen sowie für arbeitsbezogene Dinge (Mobilität zum/vom Job, ggf. Arbeitskleidung, teure Verpflegung in der Mittagspause) müssten zusammengenommen bei den meisten verantwortungsvoll Planenden diese Quote erreichen, sodass man mit 0 Einbußen bei der heimischen Lebensqualität in die Isolation gehen kann. Fremdverschuldete Ausnahmen sehe ich nur bei prekär Beschäftigten, allerdings fallen diese auch nicht bis auf 60%, sondern kommen vorher in den Bereich, in dem sie auftockend HartzIV beziehen können. (Vorausgesetzt, sie werden noch nicht direkt entlassen. Bei fortschreitender Rezession folgt das aber sowieso unvermeidlich.)




> Inzwischen sehe ich es immer noch als gefährlich, aber immer weniger für die Gruppe unter 50. Ich halte mich von allen fern, weil ich weiß, dass ich zur Risikogruppe gehöre. Aber wegen mir muss doch sonst niemand Rücksicht nehmen. In meine Wohnung kommt niemand rein, und wenn es mir in Geschäften zu gefährlich wäre, würde ich online bestellen.



Soweit ich das mitbekomme, bis du auch in einem Alter, in dem man die Wohnung für sein Auskommen nicht mehr verlassen muss und du hast eine Wohnung, in der man es aushalten kann. Glaubst du, das ist Standard bei Leuten in der Risikogruppe? Wenn du die Altersgrenze gar bei 50 ziehst, und darüber gibt es tatsächlich zunehmend mehr Vorerkrankungen, dann sind auch jede Menge Arbeitnehmer (und Selbstständige) dabei, die täglich vor die Tür MÜSSEN. Und deren einzige Chance auf Ansteckungsminimierung besteht darin, dass dann vor besagter Tür möglichst wenig los ist. Das gleiche gilt für Menschen aller Altersgruppen, die sich einfach kein Haus in schöner Lage leisten können. Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat keinen Garten, die müssen "raus" um an die frische Luft zu kommen. Viele haben nicht einmal eine Aussicht, die man länger als ein paar Tage am Stück aushalten kann. Die derzeitigen Regeln sind zwar auch alles andere als fair und verschärfen soziale Ungerechtigkeiten, aber sie verschaffen zumindest auch diesen Menschen ein paar Freiräume, um noch einen Teil des Lebens genießen zu können.



> Aber Millionen von Menschen wird die Existenz unter den Füßen weggezogen und darüber sollte man diskutieren. Und zwar nicht nur aus der eigenen Sicht, sondern auch aus jeder der stärker Betroffenen. Ich halte die Maßnahmen ja im großen Ganze für sinnvoll und notwenig, im Einzelnen aber für zu straff und unflexibel. Und für dieses "hart treffen" kann man viele Beispiele finden, gerade im Kunstbereich, bei Veranstaltungen, in der Gastronomie etc.



Die Gastronomie stellt genauso auf Lieferungen um, wie der Einzelhandel; im reinen Kunstbereich trifft es vor allem diejenigen hart, die schon vorher kurz vor dem aus standen. Wer z.B. erfolgreicher Musiker ist, der kann die Zeit gut für Studioaufnahmen, Songschreiben oder Eigenpromo in den sozialen Netzwerken nutzen, was alles wichtige Bausteine für künftige Erfolge nach Bewältigung der Krise sind. Schauspieler sitzen im Moment zwar ohne Produktionen da, müssen aber (siehe "Selbstständige" weiter oben) ohnehin für eine unregelmäßige Auftragslage vorsorgen und mit dem drastisch gestiegenen @home-Medienkonsum steigt der Bedarf an den momentan nur pausierten Produktionen ebenso wie die Verwertung von Backlogs deutlich, sodass der Filmbranche ein vergleichsweise starker Rebound ins Positive bevorsteht. Eigentlich fällt mir zu deiner Liste nur eine Gruppe ein, härter getroffen wird als z.B. ein x-beliebiges Autohaus: Darsteller. Egal ob Theather oder Performance. Aber das war eben auch schon bislang ein Betätigungszweig, der als absolutes Luxusprojekt nur von gönngerhaften Zuwendungen und Subventionen gelebt hat. So leid es mir auch tut: Man hat kein Anrecht darauf, dass "Hobby zum Beruf machen" dauerhaft gut läuft. Wenn z.B. statt dem öffentlichen Leben das Internet ausgefallen wäre, hätte auch niemand Mitleid mit Streamern und E-Sportlern.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Bitte beruhigt euch doch mal wieder.
> 
> Deutschland ist für vergleichsweise lächerliche sechs Prozent der weltweiten Waffenexporte verantwortlich und davon sind nur ein Teil Kriegswaffen. Und auch wenn wir immer noch Geschäfte mit Staaten machen, denen man meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nicht einmal Wasserpistolen verkaufen dürfte, haben wir dennoch vergleichsweise strenge Richtlinien, wohin und was wir exportieren.



Ja: "Richtlinien". Nach denen sich sowohl Hersteller als auch GroKo nur sehr bedingt richten. Wir mögen bei der Wahl der Handelspartner etwas besser abschneiden als die Plätze 1, 2 und 3 der Waffenexporteure, aber von "gut" sind wir weit entfernt. Und Waffen sind ja nur ein kleiner Teil. Einen viel größeren Einfluss auf die Welt hat die deutsche Wirtschaftskraft und die kennt gar keine Moral. Deutschland ist die fünftgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt und könnte massiven lenkenden Druck auf mindestens 2/3tel des Erdballs auswirken. Bedenkt man unsere steuernde Rolle in der EU, sind wir bei vielen Aspekten sogar der größte Player überhaupt. Aber wie nutzen wir das? Für Freundschaften mit so ziemlich jedem Diktator und jedem Grundrechte missachtenden Regime, jedem sich interntional einmischenden Imperialisten, den es gibt. (Einzige Ausnahme: Nordkorea)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Tagesschau hatte das auch schon auseinander genommen mit dem Labor.



Nö. Die Tagesschau hat berichtet, dass einige US-Medien diese krude Theorie als Wahrheit verbreiten. Das ist ein verdammt großer Unterschied zu web.de, die sich selbst an der VT-Verbreitung beteiligen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne auch die Quelle dieser relativierenden Zahl im Hinterkopf behalten.


Die Quelle gab ich an. 10% der Deutschen sterben durch Pneumonie mit unbekannten Viren und Bakterien, genau das, war jetzt auch passiert. Das sind die Zahlen, auf die sich auch Wodarg als Lungenfacharzt beruft und sagt, schlimm, aber leider üblich.  10% der Todesfälle sind knapp 100.000 Tote jedes Jahr. 

Und warum sollte ich auf jeden eingehen, der irgendwas zu kritisieren hat? Wir haben aktuell keine genauen Daten, wir wissen nix. Wir wissen, wie hoch die Letalität der Gruppe ist, die einen positiven Test bekommt. Die Zahl ist hoch. Wir wissen weiterhin nicht, wie hoch die Dunkelziffer ist. Wir wissen nicht, wer an unbekannt an dem Virus stirb und wir wissen bei vielen Toten mit dem Virus nicht, ob das Virus nur das letzte I-Topfelchen war. Die Statisitik zählt, wie ich jetzt beim RKI lesen, jeden Toten mit dem Virus als Corona-Toten. Anfangs dachte ich noch, es geht nach Totenscheinen. Nein, es geht nur nach Zuordnung zum Testergebnis. Das ist mutig, kann man aber machen.

Erste Daten gingen noch wenigen Prozent Dunkelziffer aus, dann las ich Faktor 2 und Faktor 4 in Italien. Auch zu wenig. Einzig die Daten in Heinsberg sind anders. Es sind bekannte Virologen. Keine Ahnung, ob die Blödsinn gemssen haben, keine Ahnung, ob das RKI die Zahlen zerredet, weil sie eigenen Annahmen widersprechen.

Ich weiß nur, dass ist weiterhin aufpasse und ich sehe, dass die aktuellen Maßnahmen sehr teuer werden. Ob das rechtfertigt ist, wissen wir nach der Pandemie. Dieses dumme Geschwätzt, dass Menschen keinen Preis haben, kann ich nicht mehr hpren, wenn ich jedes Jahr hunderttausende sehe die im Land sterben und mit kleinen Mitteln gerettet werden könnten. Z.B. Rauchverbot. aber ich weiß, dass wäre ja gegen jeden Menschenverstand, vermutlich wird es Scheuer so nennen, aber den Mittelstand zu verarmen ist ok. 

Was weißt Du mit Sicherheit mehr als ich? Und die Betonung liegt auf gesichertem Wissen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Todesursachen in Deutschland  -  Statistisches Bundesamt


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch die Ballungsgebiete in Schweden dürften besser dastehen. Aber ebenfalls nicht wegen der staatlichen Maßnahmen, sondern einerseits wegen der höheren privaten Disziplin (man hatte halt wesentlich mehr Vorlauf und mehr abschreckende Beispiele), der anderen Kultur (man hält einfach immer mehr Abstand, als in Italien oder im deutschen Fasching) und vor allem weil alle anderen Länder schon lange vorher den Reiseverkehr eingeschränkt haben. Schweden ist einfach mit viel weniger Primärinfektionen gestartet und war vorgewarnt, um direkt loszutesten. So ließ sich das Wachstum der Epidemie deutlich verlangsamen. Ich bin aber mal gespannt, ob sie mit ihrer laisez-faire-Strategie auch ein Nullwachstum hinbekommen, oder doch noch nachschärfen müssen.



Die haben 12500 bestätigte Infektionen und von Gestern kamen kamen 500 dazu. 
Tote sind es aber schon 1333 und damit ein Drittel so viel wie in Deutschland, bei nichtmal  einem zehntel der Infektionen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind die Zahlen, auf die sich auch Wodarg als Lungenfacharzt beruft und sagt, schlimm, aber leider üblich.



Der erzählt viel Müll.

Höre auf echte Fachleute wie Drosten oder Lauterbach.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Quelle gab ich an. 10% der Deutschen sterben durch Pneumonie mit unbekannten Viren und Bakterien, genau das, war jetzt auch passiert. Das sind die Zahlen, auf die sich auch Wodarg als Lungenfacharzt beruft und sagt, schlimm, aber leider üblich.  10% der Todesfälle sind knapp 100.000 Tote jedes Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Zahlen und Lesen hast du es aber wirklich nicht.
Laut deinem Bild sind 2019 19.100 Menschen an einer Lungenentzündung gestorben.
Dort wird der Erreger nicht genannt.
Wie kommst du auf 10% und 100.000?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 10% und 100.000?


Danke, ich sehe nicht mehr so gut. Es sind ja Angaben in Tausend, nicht in Prozent. 

Mein Fehler, entschuldigung


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, wie gut die Waffen sind. Wenn die wie das G36 nichts treffen ...


Können Leute die noch nicht damit geschossen haben bitte die Fresse halten?

Ein Sturmgewehr ist kein MG und wer das erwartet muss halt eine andere Waffe beschaffen.
Guck mal aktuelle Filme, es hat durchaus seinen Grund warum die ganzen Spezialeinheiten nie wirklich nie was anderes verwenden als G36 oder M16 oder Abwandlungen von beiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke, ich sehe nicht mehr so gut. Es sind ja Angaben in Tausend, nicht in Prozent.
> 
> Mein Fehler, entschuldigung




Und ich entschuldige mich dafür, die Quellenangabe übersehen zu haben.

Ergänzen könnte man noch: "Erreger nicht näher bezeichnet" heißt nicht zwingend "Erreger unbekannt" (sondern nur "Information wurde nicht weitergegeben", ggf. weil man es zwar nicht abschließend ermittelt hat, aber eine recht genaue Vorstellung besteht) und "Erreger unbekannt" wäre immer noch nicht "unbekannter Erreger". In einigen Fällen spielt es einfach keine Rolle, welcher Erreger es denn nun war. Insbesondere wenn der Patient nach kurzer Zeit und vor Ermittlung des Erregers verstirbt, weil er erst im Endstadium eingeliefert wurde (verschleppte Lungenentzündung ist sehr beliebt bei alten Leuten...), gibt es, außer Seuchenverdacht, schlicht keinen Bedarf mehr, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Das macht man ja nicht um alle Virenstämme zu katalogisieren, sondern um die Behandlung eines noch lebenden Patienten zu optimieren.

In den 19100 Toten mit Lungenentzündung aber nicht genanntem Erreger steckten also 2019 vielleicht nur 2000 mit einem deutschen Mediziner bis dato nicht begegnetem Erreger.
2020 werden es deutlich mehr sein...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...


Da zerbröselt gerade meine Argumentation. War ich etwas zu schnell und hätte besser prüfen müssen.
Ich rechne immer in Zehnerpotenzen, um einen ersten Überblick zu bekommen. Da ist dann ein Fehler
mit dem Faktor zehn doof. 

Und trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass die Maßnahmen unausgewogen sind. Aber mir ist klar, dass die
Zeit knapp  ist. Erwartet hätte ich für so einen Fall aber klar abgestimme Maßnahmenkataloge. Die 
scheint es nicht zu geben und man muss jetzt in windeseile etwas machen.

 Da wird es dann für Einzelfälle  ärgerlich. Warten wir ab, wie es in den nächsten Wochen weitergeht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Es ist genauso unausgewogen wie die 800m² Regel.
Ich gehe liber mit 20 Leuten in einen Laden der 2000m² gross ist, als in Einen, der nur 400m² hat.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2020)

Die Beschränkung auf unter 800qm ist auf alle Fälle kompletter Unsinn.  Gerade die großen Geschäfte haben doch idR auch eine sehr viel leistungsfähigere Lüftung... -.-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSgM2u2KFRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slezer (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da zerbröselt gerade meine Argumentation.  [..]



Passiert dir komischerweise sehr oft.


----------



## geisi2 (17. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn die deutsche Waffenindustrie die Waffen nicht verkauft, stehen Russland, USA, Frankreich, GB, China und andere gleich Schlange, um einzuspringen, insoweit ist mir da (mein) Hemd am nächsten, desweiteren ändert sich an der Waffenmenge rein gar nichts, wenn Deutschland nicht exportiert.
> Verantwortlich für den Waffeneinsatz sind immer noch die Leute, die die Waffen gekauft haben.



Mir geht ähnlich wie anderen das ewige "die anderen sind so böse und wir sind die Guten" gehörig auf den Zeiger.
Dann sollen andere die Waffen exportieren und an Verbrecher und Mörder verkaufen. Aber ich weis wenn der Mörder jemanden umbringen will oder Krieg spielen will dann bitte mit einer DEUTSCHEN Waffe damit wir wenigstens noch Geld dran verdienen. Schuld ist ja nur derjenige der die Waffe einsetzt und dem Opfer kann es ja egal sein ob es ein US oder DE Sturmgewehr war.

Man könnte auch Waffenexporte komplett stoppen dann wär das mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger gegen die bösen Russen und Türken nicht gar so peinlich. Und man könnte die freigesetzten Fachkräfte dank Fachkräftemangel sicher an sinnvollerer Stelle besser einsetzen. 
Waffen bringen keinen Nutzen und so wie vom Westen eingesetzt sind sie auch nicht zur Verteidigung gedacht.  

BTT:
Ich hoffe es gibt bald einen entsprechenden (Schnell)Test der feststellt wie viele Menschen bereits schon immun sind. Wirtschaftlich steht das Ganze eh schon auf der Kippe und wenn es noch Wochen oder Monate so weitergeht wird das ziemlich unlustig werden um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Dank unserer auf "Effizienz" oder anders ausgedrückt auf Brutalprofit getrimmten Weltwirtschaft ein Pulverfass und die Lunte ist fast abgebrannt. 
USA/China/Indien/Europa...entweder kann der eine eine nicht mehr produzieren/konsumieren wegen Lockdowns oder der andere (im Moment China) nicht mehr verkaufen.
Zumal in China die Epidemie wohl doch nicht nicht so unter Kontrolle ist wie von der CCP gerne dargestellt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Tagesschau hatte das auch schon auseinander genommen mit dem Labor.
> 
> Ich sage auch, dass die Lockerungen zu früh sind. Man hätte warten müssen, bis die Corona-App verteilt ist und die täglichen Neuinfektionen im unteren zweistelligen Bereich liegen.



Pest oder Cholera...
In den USA geht jetzt schon vielen das Geld aus. Dann hilft das mit den noch vollen Regalen auch nicht wirklich weiter...
Auf der anderen Seite bekommt man ohne Einschränkungen die die Wirtschaft abwürgen den Ausbruch nicht in den Griff.
Es ist ansich eine Scheiss Situation und ich denke wir können uns noch auf einiges gefasst machen. Auch was im Nachgang dann alles mit Corona "legitimiert" wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Damit trägt man auch die Verantwortung für 6% der Ermordeten.



Sorry, aber das eine regelrecht absurde Milchmädchenrechnung!
Da könntest du auch gleich vorrechnen das wir wir für ca. 25.000 Verkehrstote in Indien verantwortlich sind, weil wir pro Jahr in etwa diese Zahl an PKW nach Indien exportieren.

Nicht jeder dieser 6% Export ist auch eine Waffe mit der man jemanden erschießen kann, darunter fallen auch diverse Ersatzteile, Aufklärungsausrüstung, Schutzausstattung (Helme), Jeeps, LKWs, usw. usf.
Zum anderen, selbst von den Waffen die geliefert werden geht nicht jede in Länder wo man damit rechnen muss das sie ihren Weg in absehbare Konflikte finden werden, bei Abnehmern wie Schweden oder den Niederlanden braucht man wohl kaum damit rechnen, bei irgendwelchen recht instabilen / autokratischen Ländern in Mittelamerika (wie Mexiko), oder den Nahen Osten (Saudi Arabien, Türkei) hingegen schon ehr.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ursprung des Coronavirus: Spekulationen ueber Bio-Labor in Wuhan | tagesschau.de


Das ist ein Stufe 4 Biolabor, wenn da was rauskommt, muss es absichtlich passiert sein


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das ist ein Stufe 4 Biolabor, wenn da was rauskommt, muss es absichtlich passiert sein



Du kannst die Sicherheit noch so hoch ansetzen, menschliches Versagen findet immer einen Weg um trotzdem eine Katastrophe herbeizuführen, ganz ohne Vorsatz.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht jeder dieser 6% Export ist auch eine Waffe mit der man jemanden erschießen kann, darunter fallen auch diverse Ersatzteile, Aufklärungsausrüstung, Schutzausstattung (Helme), Jeeps, LKWs, usw. usf.
> Zum anderen, selbst von den Waffen die geliefert werden geht nicht jede in Länder wo man damit rechnen muss das sie ihren Weg in absehbare Konflikte finden werden, bei Abnehmern wie Schweden oder den Niederlanden braucht man wohl kaum damit rechnen, bei irgendwelchen recht instabilen / autokratischen Ländern in Mittelamerika (wie Mexiko), oder den Nahen Osten (Saudi Arabien, Türkei) hingegen schon ehr.


Die ganze Argumentation gilt aber für jeden Waffen-Exporteur. 
Ergo sind die 6% trotzdem nah an 6% Verantwortlich.

Zur Labor Theorie:
Coronavirus: Is there any evidence for lab release theory? - BBC News
Relativ eindeutig wurde das Virus nicht "entwickelt", aber das heißt noch nicht dass es nicht trotzdem von dort entkommen sein könnte(!).


----------



## Rolk (17. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.
> Menschen die sich gegenseitig umbringen wollen, werden sich auch gegenseitig umbringen.
> Die Verantwortung dafür trägt nicht der Waffenhersteller.
> Um es mal biblisch auszudrücken:
> ...



Merkwürdigerweise werden Gummiboothersteller nicht für die Ertrunkenen im Mittelmeer verantwortlich gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2020)

Irgendwie mag ich die Kellyanne Conway schon so langsam. Immer für ein Fettnäpfchen gut. 
Die 19. Version von Covid?: Trump-Beraterin macht sich laecherlich - n-tv.de


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2020)

Diese Info hatte sie wahrscheinlich direkt von Trump persönlich. Niemand kennt das Virus besser als er. Wer was anderes behauptet, soll sich auf die stille Fake-News-Treppe verziehen.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2020)

Zentrales Epidemie-Ziel erreicht: Ansteckungszahl sinkt auf 0,7 - n-tv.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst die Sicherheit noch so hoch ansetzen, menschliches Versagen findet immer einen Weg um trotzdem eine Katastrophe herbeizuführen, ganz ohne Vorsatz.


Biologische Schutzstufe &#8211; Wikipedia
Najaaa.... ganz so nebenbei schleppt man da nichts raus


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Na toll, ab Montag Schutzmaske beim Einkaufen.
Gottseidank fahre ich nicht mit der Bahn.
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. April 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise werden Gummiboothersteller nicht für die Ertrunkenen im Mittelmeer verantwortlich gemacht.


Merkste selber, oder?


----------



## seahawk (17. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das eine regelrecht absurde Milchmädchenrechnung!
> Da könntest du auch gleich vorrechnen das wir wir für ca. 25.000 Verkehrstote in Indien verantwortlich sind, weil wir pro Jahr in etwa diese Zahl an PKW nach Indien exportieren.
> 
> Nicht jeder dieser 6% Export ist auch eine Waffe mit der man jemanden erschießen kann, darunter fallen auch diverse Ersatzteile, Aufklärungsausrüstung, Schutzausstattung (Helme), Jeeps, LKWs, usw. usf.
> Zum anderen, selbst von den Waffen die geliefert werden geht nicht jede in Länder wo man damit rechnen muss das sie ihren Weg in absehbare Konflikte finden werden, bei Abnehmern wie Schweden oder den Niederlanden braucht man wohl kaum damit rechnen, bei irgendwelchen recht instabilen / autokratischen Ländern in Mittelamerika (wie Mexiko), oder den Nahen Osten (Saudi Arabien, Türkei) hingegen schon ehr.



Völlig egal, Deutschland sollte sich vollständig entmilitarisieren und weder Waffen besitzen noch produzieren.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Warum nur Deutschland?


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

"ALLE 14 MINUTEN STIRBT EIN MENSCH DURCH DEUTSCHE WAFFEN"

Reicht euch das nicht Leute, wie kann man sowas noch rechtfertigen? Dann so Aussagen wie, wenn wir es nicht machen, dann verkaufen andere, wollte ja eigentlich nix mehr dazu schreiben, aber bei sowas drehe ich durch. 
Es werden nicht nur Nato Mitglieder beliefert, weil das hat auch mal jmd hier behauptet, jede verkaufte Waffe ist zu viel und denkt bloß nicht, dass ich nur DE dafür kritisiere, denn auch die Türkei fängt damit an, verkauft Drohnen und Co und wollen auch ins Geschäft einsteigen und was vom Kuchen haben, finde ich genauso schrecklich, nur bis die mal auf das aktuelle Lvl von DE kommen, vergehen noch 50 Jahre.

BTT
In der Türkei wurde ein Beatmungsgerät gebaut, dass aus der Ferne steuerbar ist und nun bauen die eine N95 Masken-Maschine.
Jedes WE ist in der Türkei jetzt wohl eine Ausgangssperre für alle.

Ansteckungsrate in DE beträgt nur noch 0.7%, Maßnahmen scheinen zu wirken, halte ehrlich gesagt nix von einer zu frühen Lockerung, aber die Wirtschaft macht halt so dermaßen Druck, dass Menschenleben teilweise ins Abseits rücken...
Davon mal ab, hoffe ich, dass China mal zur Verantwortung gezogen werden wird für ihr Verhalten und was sie auf der Welt für Probleme gesorgt haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Völlig egal, Deutschland sollte sich vollständig entmilitarisieren und weder Waffen besitzen noch produzieren.



Jaja utopier mal ruhig weiter, vielleicht auch als nächstes davon das Löwen und Eisbären ihre Zähne und Klauen abgeben und Russland, Indien, Pakistan, Israel, Frankreich, England, USA und Nordkorea ihre Atomwaffen. 

Selbst wenn du weltweit jewegiges Militär abschaffen könntest und keine Waffen mehr produzierst änderst du damit am Ende absolut nichts. Letztlich wird dann halt nur der König der einen angespitzen 2m Stock hat, anstatt nur ein paar Fäuste wie sein Gegner und statt eines Sturmgewehrs (wie heute).
Es wird immer Leute geben die nach irgend einer Form von Macht gieren und Gewalt als adequates Mittel sehen um diese durchzusetzen / erreichen, das war auch schon so als der Mensch noch in Höhlen hauste und nur mit angespitzten Stöckern kämpfte und keine Rüstungsindustrie besaß.

Ich wäre zwar durchaus auch dafür das man die einzelnen nationalen Armeen der EU-Staaten abschafft und gegen eine gemeinsame EU-Armee ersetzt, aber ich gebe mich deshalb sicher nicht der Illusion von Träumern wie dir oder von Die Linke  hin das wir grundsätzlich als Staaten auf absehbare Zeit jemals ohne eine Armee auskommen werden, außer man möchte gerne zum geopolitischen Spielball jener Kräfte werden (USA, Russland, China, ect.) die sicher nicht auf ihre Armeen verzichten werden, um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen.



Duvar schrieb:


> "ALLE 14 MINUTEN STIRBT EIN MENSCH DURCH DEUTSCHE WAFFEN"



Und wie of stirbt jemand in Irak, Syrien, in den antolischen Kurdengebieten, durch türkische Waffen?


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Davon mal ab, hoffe ich, dass China mal zur Verantwortung gezogen werden wird für ihr Verhalten und was sie auf der Welt für Probleme gesorgt haben.




Das wird nie geklärt. China hat wirtschaftlich genug Konkurrenz um selbst zum Ziel eines biologischen Anschlags zu werden.
Nur weil der Virus dort ausgebrochen ist und augenscheinlich sehr nah an bekannten Erregern angesiedelt ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man ein Einbringen von Außen ausschließen kann.

Es gibt genügend Länder auf der Welt, die eine wirtschaftliche Schwächung oder auch ein Handelsembargo bzgl. China's begrüßen würden.

Weshalb der Virus sich plötzlich so aggressiv unter den Menschen verbreitet, Husten etc. ist klar aber woher der Virus diese Mutation hat ist meines Wissens nach noch ungeklärt. Wenn man der Entstehung dieser Mutation auf die Schliche kommt, ließen sich erste Rückschlüsse ziehen. 

Wie mit der damals noch unbekannten Pandemie in China umgegangen wurde ist ein anderes Thema, dort könnte man ansetzen.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Lol Night nochmal dein post verändert, als du gesehen hast, dass es Schmarn ist^^
Willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft DE vs TR bzgl Waffenlieferungen vergleichen?
Kannst ja gerne die Terroristen Verluste zählen, die die Türkei seit ~ 40 Jahren bekämpft, dann zähle ich auch die Opfer die durch DE ab dem 20. Jahrhundert gestorben sind, glaub mir da thront DE weit weit oben und die Türkei kommt da nicht mal ansatzweise dran.
Es ist Fakt das DE überall in der Welt seine Waffen verkauft und sich eine goldene Nase damit seit vielen Jahren verdient, warum hat man hier nicht den Schneid dies zu kritisieren? 
Die Menschheit ist verloren, bei all diesen Waffennarren und Leuten die das auch noch rechtfertigen...
Kommt jetzt endlich wieder BTT verdammt und zwingt mich nicht zu antworten.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2020)

Reproduktionszahl statt Verdopplung: Merkel praesentiert wichtige Rechnung - FOCUS Online

Und



> *Topmeldung (07.12 Uhr):* Die Ansteckungsrate mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus ist in Deutschland nach Angaben des Robert Koch-Instituts gesunken. Laut der am Donnerstagabend veröffentlichten RKI-Statistik steckt jeder Infizierte nunmehr weniger als einen weiteren Menschen an, die sogenannte Reproduktionsrate liegt bei 0,7. Das bedeutet, dass die Zahl der Neuerkrankungen leicht zurückgeht, wie das RKI berichtete. Anfang März lag die wichtige Kennziffer noch bei drei, am 8. April bei 1,3 - jeweils mit einer gewissen Schwankungsbreite. Die Kennzahl gibt an, wie viele Menschen eine erkrankte Person im Durchschnitt infiziert.
> 
> RKI-Präsident Lothar Wieler hatte am Dienstag gesagt, um die Epidemie abflauen zu lassen, müsste diese Reproduktionszahl unter 1 liegen, derzeit betrage sie 1,2. Auch Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel hatte im Zuge der Ankündigung erster Lockerungen bei Corona-Maßnahmen am Mittwoch deutlich gemacht, dass schon vermeintlich kleine Änderungen der Reproduktionszahl erhebliche Folgen haben können.
> 
> "Die R-Schätzung ergibt für Anfang März Werte im Bereich von R gleich 3, die danach absinken, und sich etwa seit dem 22. März um R gleich 1 stabilisieren", hieß es vom RKI. Zum Hintergrund: Steckt ein Mensch mehr als einen weiteren an, liegt der Wert also über 1, nimmt die Zahl der Infektionen zu. Bei einem Wert unter 1 flaut eine Epidemie nach und nach ab.


 Quelle: Coronavirus aktuell: 43 illegale Erntehelfer gestoppt, Streit um offene Grenze - FOCUS Online

Aber ich schätze das die Reproduktionszahl wieder in 1-2 Wochen ansteigen wird. Da sich viele über Ostern nicht an die Einschränkungen gehalten haben.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Reproduktionszahl statt Verdopplung: Merkel praesentiert wichtige Rechnung - FOCUS Online
> 
> Und
> 
> ...



Die wird noch zu Genüge steigen bei diesen Geldgierigen Monstern!
Die Länder sind zerstritten und werden sich nicht einig, weil die verschiedene Prioritäten haben, anstatt das die einzige Priorität Menschenleben sind....


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Könnte man diesen Türkei-Schmarrn nicht mal lassen?

Was glaubt ihr was hier abgehen würde, wäre Deutschland an der direkten Außengrenze der EU, ihr würdet euch nach Leuten wie dem Erdogan sehnen, weil er durchgreift, die Grenzen dicht macht und sich vom Rest der EU wenig beeindrucken lässt und die Gemeinschaft noch in Geiselhaft nimmt. 

Als gäbe es in Deutschland nicht so eine Partei mit riesigem Wählerzuspruch, welche ähnliche Programme auch hier umsetzen möchte.

Immer schön vor der eigenen Türe kehren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Völlig egal, Deutschland sollte sich vollständig entmilitarisieren und weder Waffen besitzen noch produzieren.


Wie würde die Welt aussehen wenn England, Frankreich, UdSSR und die USA das 1939 für sich so gesehen hätten?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie würde die Welt aussehen wenn England, Frankreich, UdSSR und die USA das 1939 für sich so gesehen hätten?



Die Appeasement-Politik war doch ein voller Erfolg, nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Könnte man diesen Türkei-Schmarrn nicht mal lassen?
> 
> Was glaubt ihr was hier abgehen würde, wäre Deutschland an der direkten Außengrenze der EU, ihr würdet euch nach Leuten wie dem Erdogan sehnen, weil er durchgreift, die Grenzen dicht macht und sich vom Rest der EU wenig beeindrucken lässt und die Gemeinschaft noch in Geiselhaft nimmt.
> 
> ...



Selten so einen Unsinn gelesen, Erdogan belagert die EU Grenzen und die Griechen machen mittlerweile einen guten Job, dazu kommt das Erdogan die Grenzen der Türkei in Syrien aktiv imperialistisch erweitert.
Und glaube mir, keiner sehnt sich in der EU nach einem Erdogan, noch weniger als nach einen Orban, der PIS etc.

Übrigens steht die AfD gerade bei 9% und stand nie höher als 15% in bundesweiten Umfragen, wo da der riesige Wählerszuspruch ist, erschließt sich wohl nur nach deiner subjektiven Definition von riesiger Wählerzuspruch!

Edit



> Wie würde die Welt aussehen wenn England, Frankreich, UdSSR und die USA das 1939 für sich so gesehen hätten?


Es hätte Deutschland nie ohne Waffen gegeben, das hätten die Franzosen schon verhindert, aber wahrscheinlich ist es genau das was Seahawk so vorschwebt, so etwas wie die deutschsprachigen Kleinstaaten nach dem Wiener Kongress.


----------



## seahawk (17. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie würde die Welt aussehen wenn England, Frankreich, UdSSR und die USA das 1939 für sich so gesehen hätten?



Und gerade wegen der ewigen Schuld aus der NS-Zeit sollte Deutschland einen militanten Pazifismus leben und jede Form von Gewalt und Bewaffnung ablehnen. Schwerter zu Pflugscharen ist heute aktuelle denn je.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und gerade wegen der ewigen Schuld aus der NS-Zeit sollte Deutschland einen militanten Pazifismus leben und jede Form von Gewalt und Bewaffnung ablehnen. Schwerter zu Pflugscharen ist heute aktuelle denn je.



Ich glaube du hast die Bipolare und Multipolare Welt nicht wirklich verstanden, gerade im hier und jetzt kann man nur Pflugscharen zu Schwertern rufen, ich jedenfalls lasse mich nicht vom nächsten Despot in der näheren Umgebung wie eine Kuh zur Schlachtbank führen.
Deine Naivität hat die Grenzen der Gefährlichkeit schon lange überschritten!
Man kann nur froh sein, das solche Leute wie du, genauso in der Minderheit sind, wie die rechtsradikalen Spinner von der AfD!


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und gerade wegen der ewigen Schuld aus der NS-Zeit sollte Deutschland einen militanten Pazifismus leben und jede Form von Gewalt und Bewaffnung ablehnen. Schwerter zu Pflugscharen ist heute aktuelle denn je.



Beantworte meine Frage!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens steht die AfD gerade bei 9% und stand nie höher als 15% in bundesweiten Umfragen, wo da der riesige Wählerszuspruch ist, erschließt sich wohl nur nach deiner subjektiven Definition von riesiger Wählerzuspruch!




Das hat damit zu tun, dass Umfragen und Wahlergebnisse 2 verschiedene Dinge sind, muss man aber nicht berücksichtigen.

Von wegen Unsinn und so, LOL.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Leute BTT seit 2 Tagen gibt es viele Menschen in DE die an Corona gestorben sind ~ 300 pro Tag.
PS Laut französischen Forschern hat das Virus in deren Tests 15 min bei 92°C überlebt...
Zwischen 30-60°C sinkt zwar das Risiko, aber weg ist es nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Damit trägt man auch die Verantwortung für 6% der Ermordeten.



Dieser etwas schrägen Logik und Milchmädchenrechnung folgend, hätten wir auch Anteil an 6% derer, denen durch Bewaffnete das Leben gerettet wurde.

Zwar könnte man immer noch proklamieren, dass *gar keine* Waffen besser wären, aber das ignoriert vollkommen, dass dabei alle mitmachen müssten. Wenn nur Einige die Entwaffnung unterlassen, löst man nicht das Problem, sondern verändert einfach nur die Machtverteilung. Und zwar zugunsten derer, die sich am stärksten an ihre Waffen klammern, was im Regelfall nicht diejenigen sind, welche ethisch-moralisch die Oberhand haben sollten.

Dies gesagt: Selbst die scheinbar ideale Utopie einer Welt ohne Waffen verschiebt letztlich lediglich das Machtgefüge zugunsten derjenigen, die keine Waffen nötig haben, um andere zu dominieren. Das "Recht des Stärkeren" gilt einfach weiterhin, nur auf einer eher physischen als technischen Ebene.
Folglich sollte das Ziel darin liegen, eine weltweite mentale Abkehr vom Prinzip des Rechts des Stärkeren zu erreichen. Dadurch würde es komplett unerheblich, wer durch welche Mittel stärker ist.



Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst ja gerne die Terroristen Verluste zählen, die die Türkei seit ~ 40 Jahren bekämpft, dann zähle ich auch die Opfer die durch DE ab dem 20. Jahrhundert gestorben sind, glaub mir da thront DE weit weit oben und die Türkei kommt da nicht mal ansatzweise dran.



Könntest du bitte dem Ratschlag folgen, den du kürzlich mir gegeben hast und zum Thema zurückkehren, Duvar?
Du fängst immer wieder damit an, die Türkei hochzujubeln, während du über Deutschland herziehst - das Land in dem du freiwillig und augenscheinlich auch gar nicht schlecht lebst.
Niemand verbietet dir, deiner deutschen Heimat kritisch gegenüberzustehen, aber so lange du gleichzeitig die Türkei (Ein Land, in dem du nicht leben musst und augenscheinlich auch nicht leben willst, sonst wärst du ja dort ...) und vor allem seine jetzige Regierung durch die rosarote Brille betrachtest, wirst du immer Gegenfeuer erhalten. Und zwar zu Recht.

Sichtweisen kann man sich immer zurecht schieben und dem Anderen um die Ohren hauen. Beispiel gefällig?
Die Türkei bekämpft seit 40 Jahren hauptsächlich eigene Minderheiten und deklariert deren Widerstand pauschal als Terrorismus. Insbesondere Erdogan hat die Islamisten ziemlich lange gewähren lassen, weil ihr Wirken seinem Konzept eines nationalistisch-islamischen Staates anfänglich entgegen kam - erst als sie seine Machtstrukturen bedrohten, stieg die Türkei in den Kampf gegen Islamisten ein.
Und wenn man die Opfer des deutschen Nationalsozialismus zählen möchte, sollte man nicht vergessen, dass sich die Türkei freudig mit Nazi-Deutschland verbündet und dessen Verbrechen mitgetragen hat, während sie ihren ganz eigenen Völkermord an den Armeniern bereits vollendet hatte - was sie übrigens bis heute wider alle Beweise leugnet, während Deutschland sich auch zu den unrühmlichen Aspekten seiner Vergangenheit bekennt.
Boah, jetzt hab' ich's dir aber gegeben!  



> Es ist Fakt das DE überall in der Welt seine Waffen verkauft und sich eine goldene Nase damit seit vielen Jahren verdient, warum hat man hier nicht den Schneid dies zu kritisieren?



Zum Waffenhandel braucht man immer zwei: Jemanden, der verkauft und jemanden, der kauft. Und die Türkei ziert sich seltsamerweise überhaupt nicht, beträchtliche Mengen an Rüstungsgütern aus Deutschland zu beziehen. Wann hast du dich zuletzt in der Türkei vehement dagegen ausgesprochen, Duvar?
Hast du vielleicht doch ein wenig Angst davor, wegen "staatszersetzender" Äußerungen monatelang in einem türkischen Knast zu landen und auf eine Anklage zu warten, die - wenn sie denn kommt - in einen Schauprozess mündet?
Oder sind deutsche Rüstungsgüter nur schlimm, wenn sie hiesige Fabriken verlassen und verwandeln sich auf magische Weise in Olivenzweige, sobald sie die türkische Grenze passieren?

Dies gesagt, wann hast du dich eigentlich das letzte Mal *überhaupt* öffentlich gegen irgend etwas ausgesprochen, das in der Türkei schief läuft?
In diesem Forum geschieht das jedenfalls nicht, und aufgrund dieser einseitigen Positionierung darfst du nicht nicht wundern, wenn du als Erdogan-Troll wahrgenommen und daher nicht ernstgenommen wirst. Sogar ich zweifle ja trotz aller Sympathie manchmal an dir.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Mahoy du kannst alle Opfer der Türken beginnend vom Osmanischen Reich, oder weiter früher, von mir aus 1000 Jahre zurück zählen und man wird dennoch sehr sehr weit weg von DE sein.
In dem Punkt kann die Türkei nicht mit DE mithalten, da kämpfst du auf verlorenem posten, ich weiß die Wahrheit tut weh 
Ich sag die ganze Zeit BTT, aber die Leute hören ja net auf und zwingen einen zu posts, aber ab jetzt werde ich es unterlassen, schreibt was ihr wollt.
Dachte die Türkei hat Nazi DE den Krieg erklärt (symbolisch) gegen Ende des 2. Weltkrieges, die hatten genug andere Sorgen damals...

Richtig brutal alda, selbst wenn du 1000 TAUSEND Jahre zurück rechnest die Opferzahlen, haben die Türken net mal 5% von DE^^
Sry 5% sind viel zu hoch angesetzt bestimmt, machen wir 1% daraus! Von der Art und Weise wie getötet wurde im 2. Weltkrieg fangen wir lieber mal nicht an gell?
Ich zweifele auch stark an einigen usern hier, die nix gelernt haben aus der Geschichte. Ich spreche genug Kritik aus über einige Sachen in der Türkei, nur die Leute sehen nur das, was sie sehen wollen.
Und jetzt kommt endlich wieder BTT und schmeißt nicht mit Steinen, wenn ihr im Glashaus sitzt und denkt ja nicht, dass ihr hier von Engeln umgeben seid.

Am besten sind solche Sprüche wie " (Ein Land, in dem du nicht leben musst und augenscheinlich auch nicht leben willst, sonst wärst du ja dort ...) ", wenn man net mehr weiter weiß kommen solche dusseligen Sprüche.
Ich lebe seit meiner Geburt hier, ob es dir passt oder nicht, ich bin ein Teil von DE und solche dummen Sprüche hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet, aber gut, man lernt nie aus^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Richtig brutal alda, selbst wenn du 1000 TAUSEND Jahre zurück rechnest die Opferzahlen, haben die Türken net mal 5% von DE^^





> Der *Völkermord an den Armeniern war einer der ersten systematischen Genozide des 20. Jahrhunderts. Er geschah während des Ersten Weltkrieges unter Verantwortung der jungtürkischen, vom Komitee für Einheit und Fortschritt gebildeten Regierung des Osmanischen Reichs. Bei Massakern und Todesmärschen, die im Wesentlichen in den Jahren 1915 und 1916 stattfanden, kamen je nach Schätzung zwischen 300.000 und mehr als 1,5 Millionen Menschen zu Tode. Die Schätzungen zur Zahl der Armenier, die während der Verfolgungen in den beiden vorangegangenen Jahrzehnten getötet wurden, variieren zwischen 80.000 und 300.000.*


Best Case: 380.000
Worst Case: 1.800.000


----------



## Tengri86 (17. April 2020)

@duvar 

Atatürk würde heulen was aus der Türkei und seinem Volk geworden ist. 


Guckst wohl viel trt, atv usw. 

Schau lieber krt und halk tv 

Wann warste letztes mal in Türkei. ?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mahoy du kannst alle Opfer der Türken beginnend vom Osmanischen Reich, oder weiter früher, von mir aus 1000 Jahre zurück zählen und man wird dennoch sehr sehr weit weg von DE sein.
> In dem Punkt kann die Türkei nicht mit DE mithalten, da kämpfst du auf verlorenem posten, ich weiß die Wahrheit tut weh
> Ich sag die ganze Zeit BTT, aber die Leute hören ja net auf und zwingen einen zu posts, aber ab jetzt werde ich es unterlassen, schreibt was ihr wollt.
> Dachte die Türkei hat Nazi DE den Krieg erklärt (symbolisch) gegen Ende des 2. Weltkrieges, die hatten genug andere Sorgen damals...



Ach, schlimm ist es also erst wenn es mehr Opfer sind als Nazideutschland verursacht hat?
Ja na dann ist es ja nicht schlimm wenn man mal 300.000 - 400.000 Türken umbringt, sind ja schließlich nicht soviele Tote wie Nazideutschland verursacht hat und daher ist die Schuld auch völlig vernachlässigbar und nichtig. 

Wirklich Duvar, eine selten dümmere Art der Schuldaufrechnung als du kann man kaum bringen...



Duvar schrieb:


> Richtig brutal alda, selbst wenn du 1000 TAUSEND Jahre zurück rechnest  die Opferzahlen, haben die Türken net mal 5% von DE^^



Und der nächste der Milchmädchenrechnungen liebt... 

Klar, in absoluten Zahlen  haben verschiedene Staaten sicher weniger Tote verursacht, allerdings lässt das außer acht das die absolute Gesamtevölkerung früher wesentlich niedriger war, so das man prozentual ausgedrückten Opferzahlen durchaus in die Nähe rücken kann.

Abgesehen davon errechnet sich Schuld nicht dadurch ob ich 1 Menschen umbringe oder 100, sondern primär daraus das man Menschen umbringt und aus welchen Motiven, da kann 1 Menschen zu töten unter umständen schon nahezu genauso schwer wiegen wie 100 umgebracht zu haben.

Zudem, von welchen Deutschland von vor 1000 Jahren redest du? Deutschland als relativ einheitliches nationalstaatliches Gebilde gibt es erst seit 1871...
Davor gab es mit dem Heiligen römischen Reich (Deutscher Nation) nur ein ziemlich loses Konstrukt fürstlich regierter Einzelstaaten, welche die meiste Zeit von einem Kaiser ohne größere nationale Autorität geführt wurden.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Nee nee die 1000 Jahre bezogen sich nur auf Türken und für Deutschland kannst du ca die letzten ~106 Jahre rechnen.
Allein 2. Weltkrieg ca 80 MILLIONEN OPFER, was meint ihr, wv Leben dort auf das deutsche Konto gehen?

@ whorain, tu daneben die Opfer Deutschlands, nur aus dem 2. Weltkrieg: NAZI GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
WORSTCASE ~32 MILLIONEN! Worstcase vs Worstcase ca 1800% mehr!

Tengri, ich schaue kein türkisch TV und was Atatürk heute gemacht hätte, weiß ich nicht und ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal.
Ist aber jetzt gut nun...


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, nachdem die Lockerungen bekannt wurden und wieder 20°C draußen sind, scheinen sich die Leute bereits jetzt schon nicht mehr um die Vorgaben zum Schutze vor Corona zu halten.

Wäre vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen die Lockerungen bzgl. der Bevölkerung erst zum Stichtag, dem 20. zu kommunizieren.

Bin echt gespannt wie sich die Zahlen von nun an entwickeln, gestern waren die Parks schon wieder voll.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mahoy du kannst alle Opfer der Türken beginnend vom Osmanischen Reich, oder weiter früher, von mir aus 1000 Jahre zurück zählen und man wird dennoch sehr sehr weit weg von DE sein.



Großreiche entstehen durch Eroberung kleinerer Reiche. Bei Eroberungen sterben Menschen und damals waren auch die Osmanen nicht zimperlich, wenn es darum ging, Leute über die Klinge springen zu lassen.

Auf so einem ahistorisch-faktenfernen Level würde ich die Diskussion nicht einmal führen wollen, wenn sie nicht ohnehin nur davon ablenken würde, dass es um die heutige Türkei mit ihrer heutigen Regierung und das heutige Deutschland mit seiner heutigen Regierung geht.



> Ich lebe seit meiner Geburt hier, ob es dir passt oder nicht, ich bin ein Teil von DE und solche dummen Sprüche hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet, aber gut, man lernt nie aus^^



Du hast den wesentlichen Punkt - vermutlich mit Absicht, weil dir das Thema unangenehm ist - übersehen: Niemand stellt in Frage, das du hier lebst. Ich habe Deutschland sogar als deine Heimat bezeichnet, erinnerst du dich?
Das Problem ist, das du deine Heimat ständig mit einem Land vergleichst, zu dem du nach eigenen Angaben keinerlei Bindung hast ... und dass du dieses als Ideal preist. 

Niemand sagt, du solltest deswegen in die Türkei umsiedeln. Aber ich sage, du solltest vielleicht auch einmal damit anfangen, dich kritisch mit den dortigen Zuständen auseinanderzusetzen. Einseitige Vergleiche funktionieren nämlich ebenso wenig wie komplett ausgedachte und obendrein irrelevante Daten, ob nun Germanen oder Turkvölker im Laufe ihrer langen und wechselvollen Geschichte mehr Tote produziert haben. Solches Geschwurbel ist es, was dich diskreditiert.

Und um beim Thema dieses Threads zu bleiben, sollten wir uns - wenn es schon auf Vergleiche von Deutschland mit der Türkei hinaus laufen muss - darauf beschränken, die jeweiligen Maßnahmen gegen COVID-19 zu bewerten.
Und da bekleckern sich Erdi und seine Junta mit ihren schleppenden Maßnahmen und offenkundig falschen (wenn nicht sogar absichtlich geschönten) Zahlen auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm und - was da eigentlich Schlimme ist - gefährden damit die türkische Bevölkerung, nur um ihr Versagen nicht eingestehen zu müssen.
Ärzte, die die Wahrheit sagen und Journalisten, die sie berichten, bleiben als politische Gefangene in Haft, während Mafiosi entlassen werden.

Dazu könntest du dich zur Abwechslung mal konkret äußern, statt weiterhin konstruierte Allgemeinplätze zu belegen. Das stände dir echt besser zu Gesicht, Duvar, und auf etwas anderes werde ich auch nicht mehr eingehen.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt wie sich die Zahlen von nun an entwickeln, gestern waren die Parks schon wieder voll.


In zwei Wochen wissen wir mehr.

Dann braucht sich aber niemand von den Deppen wundern wenn die wieder hochgehen.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ...auf etwas anderes werde ich auch nicht mehr eingehen.



Na endlich, auf dein Bla Bla kann ich verzichten...



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, nachdem die Lockerungen bekannt wurden und wieder 20°C draußen sind, scheinen sich die Leute bereits jetzt schon nicht mehr um die Vorgaben zum Schutze vor Corona zu halten.
> 
> Wäre vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen die Lockerungen bzgl. der Bevölkerung erst zum Stichtag, dem 20. zu kommunizieren.
> 
> Bin echt gespannt wie sich die Zahlen von nun an entwickeln, gestern waren die Parks schon wieder voll.



Die Zahlen werden wieder hochgehen und die ganze "Arbeit" bis jetzt wird für die Katz gewesen sein, verstehe nicht warum die solch ein Risiko eingehen wollen.
Vor allem DE ist reich, bei anderen Ländern, die so schon am "Hungertod" nagen verstehe ich das ja, dass man schnell wieder alles hochfahren will.
Mich nervt es auch sehr, dass die sich hier nicht mal einig werden und an einem Strang ziehen können.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Hier mal eine sachliche Innenansicht (!) der Situation in der Türkei:
Covid-19 in der Tuerkei - "Wir brauchen Ausgangssperren" - Politik - SZ.de

Und hier der jüngste Schritt:
Tuerkei verabschiedet Gesetz zur Covid-19-Bekaempfung - Huerriyet.de - Politik
Leider zu wenig und vor allem ... sehr spät.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Anwältin Beate Bahner ist wieder frei | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/rechtsanwaeltin-bahner-heidelberg-corona-skepsis-grdunrechte-psychiatrie-verschwoerung/ schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Blick auf den eigentlichen Tatvorwurf habe sie die Polizei um die Annahme "mildernder Umstände" gebeten, erzählte sie weiter. Sie sei nämlich auf einer Städtereise im Ausland gewesen und habe nicht mitbekommen, wie sich die Rechtslage in Deutschland veränderte, dass Kundgebungen jetzt verboten seien. Das Infektionsschutzgesetz kenne sie "bedauerlicherweise noch nicht".



Wer soll das bitte glauben??

Insbesondere als Juristin, wo man direkt Zugang zu juristischen Datenbanken hat. Vor allem juristische Webseiten wie LTO berichten da sehr ausführlich über die neue Rechtslage und Gerichtsentscheidungen.



			
				https://www.lto.de/kontakt/das-team/ schrieb:
			
		

> _Seit 2010 liefern wir Ihnen täglich die schnellsten Nachrichten und Hintergründe rund um Recht und Justiz, Tipps zu Beruf und Ausbildung von Juristen und einen juristischen Feuilleton. Wir verbinden die Kompetenz eines Fachmediums mit der Aktualität einer Online-Nachrichtenseite. Der Verband der Deutschen Fachpresse zeichnete unsere Arbeit bereits 2011 mit zwei Awards als "Fachmedium des Jahres" aus.
> Sie, unsere Leser, machten uns zum reichweitenstärksten juristischen Online-Fachmedium in Deutschland._


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNkMoOyGNoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZZ3Z25XzYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Anwältin Beate Bahner ist wieder frei | LTO.de
> 
> 
> > Mit Blick auf den eigentlichen Tatvorwurf habe sie die Polizei um die Annahme "mildernder Umstände" gebeten, erzählte sie weiter. Sie sei nämlich auf einer Städtereise im Ausland gewesen und habe nicht mitbekommen, wie sich die Rechtslage in Deutschland veränderte, dass Kundgebungen jetzt verboten seien. Das Infektionsschutzgesetz kenne sie "bedauerlicherweise noch nicht".
> ...



Also, ich bin sofort geneigt zu glauben, dass sich Frau Bahner seit 20 Jahren auf Städtereise im Ausland befand und daher das Infektionsschutzgesetz (wirksam seit Anfang 2001) nicht kannte. Insbesondere als Fachanwältin für Arztrecht, Medizinrecht und Gesundheitsrecht kann man da einfach nicht auf aktuellem Stand sein, während um einen herum eine medizinische Krise brodelt.
Grundsätzlich würde es eine unzumutbare Härte darstellen, sich erst noch über die Rechtslage zu informieren, wenn man nach 20jähriger Reise nach Hause kommt und sofort damit ausgelastet ist, Kundgebungen zur Rettung der Grundrechte zu organisieren.

Statt die Dame zu belangen, sollte man lieber Frau Bahners bösen Zwilling ausfindig machen, der sich auf ihrer Website mehrfach explizit über und gegen die - auf Basis eines ihr komplett unbekannten Gesetzes - erlassenen Einschränkungen ausgelassen hat, während sie auf Reisen war!

Apropos, auf Frau Bahners Website findet sich nach wie vor die erhellende "Chronologie des Kampfes von Beate Bahner um den Erhalt des Rechtsstaats, die Bewahrung der Grund- und Menschenrechte und den Erhalt der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland" und somit auch eine Dokumentation des schändlichen Treibens ihres bösen Zwillings, während sie komplett ahnungslos war und zwischendurch sogar von "dunklen Mächten" durch die Heidelberger Innenstadt verfolgt wurde!

Fazit: Liebe Mitbürger und Mitbürgerinnen, wenn ihr (gerade so noch) bemerkt, dass die Welt um euch herum seltsamer wird als üblich, sucht euch bitte Hilfe. Es bestehen nämlich gute Chancen, dass _ihr selbst_ gerade seltsamer werdet als üblich.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer soll das bitte glauben??



Ach, da gibt es dann ja sicherlich Quittungen von Übernachtungen usw. 

Würde mich mal interessieren in welchen Hotels man derzeit privat Einchecken kann, erst Recht im Ausland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein Text, dem ich sehr zustimme. Es gibt Maßnahmen, aber kein Konzept. Und genau das kritisiere ich:

_Die Sommerferien streichen, ernsthaft? Wenn der Politik nichts  Besseres  einfällt, hat das Virus schon gewonnen. In dieser Krise zeigt  sich  wieder einmal: Die Bedürfnisse von Kindern haben in Deutschland,  einem  der reichsten Länder der Welt, kaum Gewicht._
Bildungspolitik und Corona: Lausige Krisenmanager - Politik - SZ.de

Und Maßnahmen, bei denen ich mit dem Kopf schüttele:

_... Hausärzte in Würzburg werden zum Dienst in Pflegeheimen herangezogen.  Auch Wolfgang Dölle erhält eine Aufforderung &#8211; obwohl er mit 72 Jahren  selbst zur Risikogruppe gehört. Nicht nur ihn irritiert das drastische  Vorgehen. ..._
Wuerzburg: Wie AErzte in der Krise zwangsverpflichtet werden


Meine Kritik richtet sich nicht dagegen, dass wir uns schützen müssen, meine Kritik richtet sich gegen bestimmte Extremformen der Maßnahmen, die absurd wirken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Text, dem ich sehr zustimme. Es gibt Maßnahmen, aber kein Konzept. Und genau das kritisiere ich:
> 
> _Die Sommerferien streichen, ernsthaft? Wenn der Politik nichts Besseres  einfällt, hat das Virus schon gewonnen. In dieser Krise zeigt sich  wieder einmal: Die Bedürfnisse von Kindern haben in Deutschland, einem  der reichsten Länder der Welt, kaum Gewicht._
> Bildungspolitik und Corona: Lausige Krisenmanager - Politik - SZ.de



Nicht kaum Gewicht sondern eher gar keins.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Text, dem ich sehr zustimme. Es gibt Maßnahmen, aber kein Konzept. Und genau das kritisiere ich:
> 
> _Die Sommerferien streichen, ernsthaft? Wenn der Politik nichts  Besseres  einfällt, hat das Virus schon gewonnen. In dieser Krise zeigt  sich  wieder einmal: Die Bedürfnisse von Kindern haben in Deutschland,  einem  der reichsten Länder der Welt, kaum Gewicht._
> Bildungspolitik und Corona: Lausige Krisenmanager - Politik - SZ.de


Von streichen hat Wolfgang Schäuble aber soweit ich weiß nichts gesagt. Schäuble sagte meines Wissens nach folgendes: 



> "Bis auf Ausnahmen bleiben die Schulen noch einige Zeit geschlossen. Daher frage ich mich, ob die Verantwortlichen in den Ländern darüber nachdenken, die Schulferien in der Sommerzeit etwas zu verkürzen“, sagte der CDU-Politiker unserer Redaktion.
> 
> Schäuble weiter: „Das bietet Gelegenheit, versäumten Unterrichtsstoff nachzuholen. Im Moment ist ohnehin noch aus vielen Gründen unklar, wann und wie man im Sommer verreisen kann. Das Urlaubskonto vieler Eltern dürfte durch die Krise jetzt schon strapaziert sein. Ich kann die verstehen, die sich fragen, wie sie da noch sechs Wochen Sommerferien organisieren sollen.
> Quelle: Bundestagspraesident:
> Wolfgang Schaeuble will wegen Corona kuerzere Sommerferien | Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

Und dann die nächste Sau, die Zuverlässigkeit der erhobenen Daten. China gibt Unstimmigkeiten zu, die Erklärungen sind aber plausible. Ich gehe in jedem Land von massiver Unstimmigkeit aus, weil z.B. gerade in den USA in den ersten Wochen gar nicht getestet wurde.

_"... Die Stadtbehörden nannten mehrere Gründe für die nun erst gemeldeten  Todesfälle: Unter anderem sei das medizinische Personal zu Beginn der  Pandemie überfordert gewesen. Im Ergebnis seien Fälle gar nicht, zu spät  und falsch registriert worden.
__ ... Es habe noch weitere Probleme gegeben, sodass  einige medizinische Einrichtungen nicht rechtzeitig Kontakt zum Zentrum  für Prävention und Seuchenkontrolle aufgenommen hätten. Auch mangelnde  Test- und Behandlungsmöglichkeiten wurden als Gründe genannt. Patienten  seien anfangs auch zu Hause gestorben._
_  Schließlich hätten die Behörden die vorliegenden  Statistiken überarbeitet, um ein vollständiges Bild zu bekommen. 
... Es gehe  bei diesen Daten auch um die "Glaubwürdigkeit der Regierung", _
Corona-Pandemie in China: 50 Prozent mehr Tote in Wuhan | tagesschau.de

Na gut, China und Glaubwürdigkeit sind zwei grundsätzlich gegensätzliche Begriffe,


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Es wäre durchaus sinnvoll das Schuljahr und das Semester zu verlängern und damit auch die Prüfungen nach hinten zu verschieben. 
Schließlich ist jetzt über Ostern schon 4 Wochen ohne richtigen Unterricht / Vorlesungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Nicht kaum Gewicht sondern eher gar keins.


Darum geht es ja in dem Artikel. Geht es um Bildung, kann man einen Rundumschlag machen. Vom Lehrermangel, der an der Attraktivität des Berufs liegt, von technischer Ausrüstung und dem Zustand der Schulen, die an massiven Streichungen der Mittel liegen, geringer Unterstützung für arme Kinder z.B. über Kindergeldhöhe und Bafög etc. 

Wir schieben einen riesigen Rentnerberg vor uns uns her und diese armen kleinen Würmer, die heute im Kindergarten sind, bekommen eine verdammte finanzielle Last mit in den Berufsweg gelegt. Und diese Krise zeigt wieder, dass zuerst den Kindern genommen wird. 

Die Kritik der SZ ist berechtigt, dass Thema muss stärker in den Fokus. Nicht nur heute, langfristig!


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Die Zahl der Rentner wir doch gerade durch Corona reduziert. Kinder sind davon fast nicht betroffen.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Weiteres Beatmungsgerät made in Turkey Milli Savunma Bakanl&#305;&#287;&#305; yuezde 100 yerli mekanik solunum cihaz&#305; ueretti - Son Dakika Haberler - (2/9)
Soll jetzt schnell in Serie gehen und pro Woche 500 Stk gebaut werden + ein neues aus der ferne steuerbares Beatmungsgerät wurde gebaut.
Was ich mich frage ist, muss erst sowas wie Corona kommen, damit man solch wichtige Sachen mal selbst baut?
Wobei die Türkei hat sowieso schon Geräte gebaut nur die waren nicht 100% türkisch.
Denke die Länder sollten wichtige Gerätschaften intern bauen um im Fall der Fälle nicht abhängig zu sein von China und Co.
Natürlich bekommt man jeden shice in China deutlich günstiger, aber dies sollte einen nicht abhalten sowas zu bauen und bei Bedarf in massen zu produzieren wie zB bei Masken etc.

Was ich auch gut finde ist die kostenlose Ausgabe von Masken für alle Son dakika haberler... &#304;stanbul Valisi Yerlikaya: Buguen yeni bir uygulamaya ba&#351;l&#305;yoruz - Son Dakika Haberleri &#304;nternet
In Istanbul wurden schon 7.5 Millionen Masken von der Bevölkerung for free aus den Apotheken geholt, weitere 500k wurden per Post an die Leute verschickt und weitere 1.11kk wurden heute  verteilt.
Sowas hätte ich hier auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Rentner wir doch gerade durch Corona  reduziert. Kinder sind davon fast nicht betroffen.


Aber wir versuchen das ja zu verhindern. 

Hier mal die Seite des Herrn Wodarg mit einer besonnenen Analyse zu Behandlungsmethoden:

_".... Es kann sehr wohl sein, dass die Viren weniger gefährlich sind als so  manche überstürzte Behandlung. Ausserdem gibt es inzwischen über 500  klinische Studie im Zusammenhang     mit Covid-19. Auch dort besteht starker Zeitdruck und das führt  leicht zu vermehrten Risiken bei den Behandelten. Der folgende seit  langem bekannte Sachverhalt wird bei fast einem Drittel der 91     registierten Studien mit     Hydroxychloroquin nicht beachtet:

    Es ist bekannt, dass u.a. Chloroquin und hohe intravenöse Dosen von  Vitamin C die Funktion der Erythrozyten bei einem   Glucose-6-Phosphat-Dehydrogenase-Mangel (G6PD-Mangel/ Favismus)  schädigen.  Dieses ist der weltweit     häufigste Enzymdefekt. Der Defekt ist erblich und Männer sind  deutlich stärker gefährdet. Die meisten Träger dieses Gendefekts finden  sich in Ländern, in denen Malaria endemisch ist oder war.     Daher sind auch Menschen mit Vorfahren aus solchen Regionen  gefährdet unter Hämolyse, Sauerstoffmangel und Dyspnoe zu leiden, wenn sie Chloroquin-Derivate oder hohe Dosen von Vitamin C     intravenös erhalten._
Coronaviren sind nicht das Problem-bleiben Sie besonnen! - wodargs Webseite!

Auch dieser Ansatz, dass bedingt durch hektische Entwicklung von Behandlungsamethoden vielen Patienten ähnlich einer Schmierenkur eher geschadet anstatt geholfen wird, ist zu bedenken. Ich bin immer wieder glücklich, in diesem Land zu leben. Das ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Geburtsorten auf der Welt eine extreme Bevorzugung.



Duvar schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, muss erst sowas wie Corona  kommen, damit man solch wichtige Sachen mal selbst baut?


Weil die Prioritäten anders sind. Warum wohl gibt es so viele Waffenfabriken? Helfen die jetzt, um das Coronavirus zu beschießen? Es geht in der Politik immer um begrenzte Ressourcen. In jedem Bereich könnte man auch ein Mehrfaches an Mitteln ausgeben. alleine die Priorisierung ist das Zauberwort. Aber was nützt Dir die beste Medizin, wenn Du dann unbewaffnet überrannt wirst. Ich lege darum keine Wertung in diese Behauptung, es soll Dir nur erklären, was ein Motiv sein könnte.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Die Nebenwirkungen von Chloroquin sind aber nicht neu.
Coronavirus: Chloroquin-Studie wegen Todesfaellen in Brasilien abgebrochen | Wissen & Umwelt | DW | 15.04.2020



> Allerdings sind die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen ähnlich lange bekannt. Bei einer extrem hohen Dosierung, bei einer falschen Selbstmedikation oder bei bestimmten Personengruppen können auch solche altbewährten Medikamente schwere Schäden verursachen.






> Demnach könne die Kombination neben Herzrhythmusstörungen auch zu Hypoglykämie (abnorm niedrigen Blutzuckerspiegel) sowie Unruhe, Verwirrtheit und Wahnvorstellungen führen.



Würde auch die Symptome der Anwältin erklären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Nebenwirkungen von Chloroquin sind aber nicht neu.


Das sagt er ja. Die Nebenwirkungen sind alt und bekannt. Darum sollten man vor einer Anwendung einen Enzymtest machen. Und genau das scheint nicht überall gemacht zu werden.

Ich gehe bei allen Defiziten, die wir in unseren Krankenhäusern meinen zu erkennen, allen Fehlbehandlungen, den Krankenhauskeinen und der schlechten Pflege trotzdem davon aus, dass es im Vergleich zu der Welt da draußen extrem gut ist.  Das ist beruhigend. Solche Fehler passieren hier nicht oder zumindest selten.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2020)

Wenn ein ABC-Trupp des Militärs beim Altersheim vorfährt, dann weißt du dass die Sache ernst ist...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJ1lssDwjkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

Also die Sommerferien kann man nun wirklich auf 3 Wochen verkürzen, sehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also die Sommerferien kann man nun wirklich auf 3 Wochen verkürzen, sehe das Problem nicht.[/QUOTE_]
> _Ich frage mich, wie der Aufschrei wäre, wenn die Wirtschaft versuchen würde, den Urlaub zu kürzen.
> Nächste Woche soll zumindest für uns der Unterricht wieder beginnen - wenn auch online.
> Das ist dann definitiv nicht mehr als Ferien zu bezeichnen, so wie es manche gerne tun ("Corona-Ferien").


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ...


Ja, das habe ich mir bei Arte auch angesehen. Alles nicht schön. So gar nicht.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Die Türkei nähert sich so langsam auch an das obere Feld.
Aktuell haben die 74.193 Fälle mit 1643 Verlusten und 7089 Genesene.
Hoffe das es bald ein Mittel gibt, was diese Tragödie weitgehend beendet.
Aktuell versprechen die sich ja von dem Mittel Remdesivir einiges.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weil die Prioritäten anders sind. Warum wohl gibt es so viele Waffenfabriken? Helfen die jetzt, um das Coronavirus zu beschießen? Es geht in der Politik immer um begrenzte Ressourcen. In jedem Bereich könnte man auch ein Mehrfaches an Mitteln ausgeben. alleine die Priorisierung ist das Zauberwort. Aber was nützt Dir die beste Medizin, wenn Du dann unbewaffnet überrannt wirst. Ich lege darum keine Wertung in diese Behauptung, es soll Dir nur erklären, was ein Motiv sein könnte.



Man würde im Bereich des Militärs schon drastisch Gelder sparen wenn nicht jedes Land sein eigenes Süppchen kochen würde sondern es eine gemeinsame Armee auf EU-Ebene geben täte.
Es macht halt einen Unterschied ob die gesammte EU zusammen 200 Mrd. für Rüstung und Armee ausgibt, oder jedes der 27 Mitgliedsländer zwischen 5 und 70 Mrd. jährlich.

Allerdings will halt kein EU-Staat seine Wehrhoheit an die EU abgeben, obwohl eigentlich keiner mehr plausibel begründen kann ein eigenes Militär zu benötigen, wenn man sich mal auf eine EU-einheitliche Militärdoktrin und geschlossene Gesamt-EU Außenpolitik verständigen würde, schließlich ist ein Krieg zwischen den EU-Staaten ja eigentlich ehr ausgeschlossen und eine militärische Bedrohung wenn dann ehr außerhalb der EU-Grenzen zu verorten.

Zudem würde so ein Schritt auch in Ländern wie Ungarn, Polen, ect. den Populisten den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, wenn diese künftig nicht mehr über den Zugriff auf nationales Militär verfügen und es auch nationalen rechtsextremen Kräften erschwären sich im Militär einzuniesten, wenn dieses Multi-europäisch ist.

Das so eingesparte Geld der Verteidigungsetats könnte man dann in andere Bereiche, wie u.a. das Gesundheitswesen, stecken.

Momentan verbrennt jeder für sich jedenfalls nur unzählige Millionen und Milliarden an Geldern für eine ineffektive nationale Verteidigungsstrategie...


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

Kein eigenes Militär stand schon mal zur Debatte, vor Gründung der Bundeswehr, aber da wollte Frankreich nicht mitmachen.

Das Problem mit den Rechtsextremen wäre mittelfristig gelöst. Die EU würde eine Nation werden und damit auch eigene Nationalisten bekommen.
Auch in Deutschland waren die, die ein einiges Deutschland zu Zeiten Napoleons propagiert haben eindeutig dem politisch linken Spektrum zuzuordnen.


----------



## muadib (17. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das ist ein Stufe 4 Biolabor, wenn da was rauskommt, muss es absichtlich passiert sein



Du willst mir also sagen, dass Unfälle in solch einem Labor unmöglich sind und dass dieses Labor in tadellosem Zustand ist und dort nicht ein einziger inkompetenter Mitarbeiter ist?

In Science stand Anfang des Jahres, dass der Markt möglicherweise nicht die ursprüngliche Infektionsquelle ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> dass der Markt möglicherweise nicht die ursprüngliche Infektionsquelle ist.


_"Möglich" _ist immer ganz viel. Möglich sind immer auch Außerirdische, Gott taugt als mögliche Erklärung sowieso usw.

Die Frage ist, welche BEWEISE es gibt. Gerüchte und Annahmen bringen einen nicht weiter. Denn genauso hättren die Amis ind er Nähe der Einrichtung Viren aussetzen können, um dann das Labor zu verdächtigen, oder nordkerao oder der "böse Russe", der es immer war, oder Saudi Arabien als Reaktion auf die Verfolgung der Muslime. 

Vermuten ist das eine, Wissen das andere. Die Genanalysen deuten eindeutig auf natürlichen Ursprung hin. Aber was ist schon eindeutig.

- Off Topic -


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man würde im Bereich des Militärs schon drastisch Gelder sparen wenn nicht jedes Land sein eigenes Süppchen kochen würde sondern es eine gemeinsame Armee auf EU-Ebene geben täte.


Das fordere ich schon immer. Gemeinsame Außenpolitik, gemeinsame Steuerpolitik.

Bisher waren die Briten die absoluten Gegner einer EU-Armee. Mal sehen, ob sich das jetzt ändert. Es gehen dann aber wieder die nationalistischen Ränkespiele los, in welcher Waffenschmiede bestellt wird. Da sind gerade die Franzosen keine neutralen Partner. Man könnte es aber teilweise machen. Eine EU-Armee und eine nationale schließen sich nicht aus. So 50-50 z.B. könnte man anfangen. Dazu müsste die EU-Armee nur ein eigenes Budget bekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Rechtsextremen wäre mittelfristig gelöst. Die EU würde eine Nation werden und damit auch eigene Nationalisten bekommen.


Nein, auf gar keinen Fall die "Vereinten Nationen von Europa".
Dann müssen wir noch mehr bezahlen und die anderen geben es aus.
Zudem glaube ich kaum, dass dann die Rechtsextremen aus dem Militär draußen wären. Wieso denn auch?
Die, die als Rechtsextreme eingestuft werden, sind schon jetzt nicht in der BW vorgesehen. Warum soll das bei einem noch größeren Laden anders sein?


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die, die als Rechtsextreme eingestuft werden, sind schon jetzt nicht in der BW vorgesehen. Warum soll das bei einem noch größeren Laden anders sein?



Tja wenn ein polnischer Soldat neben einem Schweden, Portugiesen oder Italiener für dieselbe Sache kämpft oder trainiert bringt ihn seine rechtsextreme Haltung nicht all zu weit. 

Ist das echt so schwer?

Naja wenigstens konnte ich helfen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> So wenig ist das garnicht.
> Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program – Wikipedia



Ja, Lebensmittelmarken gab es bei uns auch mal,

vor etwa ca. 70 Jahren.

Seitdem hat sich unser Land aber bedeutend weiterentwickelt. 

Im Amiland sieht das halt ein bissel anders aus,
wenn sich jeder selbst der Nächste ist,
dann wird die Kluft zwischen Gewinnern und Losern halt immer größer.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man würde im Bereich des Militärs schon drastisch Gelder sparen wenn nicht jedes Land sein eigenes Süppchen kochen würde sondern es eine gemeinsame Armee auf EU-Ebene geben täte.
> Es macht halt einen Unterschied ob die gesammte EU zusammen 200 Mrd. für Rüstung und Armee ausgibt, oder jedes der 27 Mitgliedsländer zwischen 5 und 70 Mrd. jährlich.
> 
> Allerdings will halt kein EU-Staat seine Wehrhoheit an die EU abgeben, obwohl eigentlich keiner mehr plausibel begründen kann ein eigenes Militär zu benötigen, wenn man sich mal auf eine EU-einheitliche Militärdoktrin und geschlossene Gesamt-EU Außenpolitik verständigen würde, schließlich ist ein Krieg zwischen den EU-Staaten ja eigentlich ehr ausgeschlossen und eine militärische Bedrohung wenn dann ehr außerhalb der EU-Grenzen zu verorten.
> ...



Alles richtig und gute Analyse, aber ich glaube wir sind noch nicht soweit.
Alleine bei der einheitlichen Kommandosprache, die man brauchen würde, würden sich Deutschland und Frankreich zerlegen, geschweige denn der Kampf um die Rüstungsaufträge der "Landespolitiker" für die einzelnen Rüstungskonzerne ihrer Länder

Dazu kommen halt auch noch sehr länderspezifische militärische Vorlieben, die Deutschen und Franzosen können sich ja noch nichtmal einigen, ob ein Kampfpanzer einen Ladeschützen oder Ladeautomat haben soll und davon gibt es hunderte andere Beispiele. Am nächsten drann ist die Bundeswehr mit ihrer Kooparation mit den Niederländern, allerdings sprechen von denen fast alle deutsch und ihre Doktrin sind der BW sehr sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

Wieder etwas zum Thema und zum Schmunzeln gegen die aktuelle biologische Kriegsführung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Oh noo, es ist passiert Leute, haltet euch bitte fest und schnallt euch an, denn Bundesaußenminister Heiko Maas hat unglaublich heftig und brutal China kritisiert.
Tut mir Leid, wenn dies jetzt für einige etwas verstörend wirkt, so heftig wie das ist! Lesen auf eigene Gefahr!

Heftige Maas-Kritik an China: Minister kann OEffnung der Wildtiermaerkte nicht verstehen

Es wird gemunkelt, dass kurz darauf ein großer und ein kleiner Sack Reis in China umgefallen ist


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oh noo, es ist passiert Leute, haltet euch bitte fest und schnallt euch an, denn Bundesaußenminister Heiko Maas hat unglaublich heftig und brutal China kritisiert.
> Tut mir Leid, wenn dies jetzt für einige etwas verstörend wirkt, so heftig wie das ist! Lesen auf eigene Gefahr!
> 
> Heftige Maas-Kritik an China: Minister kann OEffnung der Wildtiermaerkte nicht verstehen
> ...



Tja, man steht eben nicht überall auf der Welt auf frisch geklebten Formschinken, abgepackt in 100g Plastikbeuteln. 

Dagegen sollte man unbedingt vorgehen.  Gut, dass es mal einer anspricht.

Wir hatten ja in Europa noch nie Probleme mit Fleisch...


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll zumindest für uns der Unterricht wieder beginnen - wenn auch online.
> Das ist dann definitiv nicht mehr als Ferien zu bezeichnen, so wie es manche gerne tun ("Corona-Ferien").



Bloß lernt man da online viel weniger, alleine weil die Hälfte ausfällt und die Plattformen wie Jitsi nicht richtig funktionieren.

VG zu Corona: Schülerin muss an Abiprüfungen teilnehmen | LTO.de


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß lernt man da online viel weniger, alleine weil die Hälfte ausfällt und die Plattformen wie Jitsi nicht richtig funktionieren.



Es könnte aber auch besser laufen als in einem überfüllten Klassenverband, bei dem gar keine Zeit bleibt auf jede Frage einzugehen.
Das  sowas aber schon an technischen Gegebenheiten scheitert ist peinlich aber irgendwann Lernen wir das mit dem "Neuland" auch noch.

Dann könnte Onlineunterricht sogar eine Chance bieten, denn einfache Fragen könnten auch von einem oder mehreren Referendaren bearbeitet werden.  
Das sowas nicht überall geht ist mir klar aber wenn man das Gedankenspiel mal zu Ende bringt, ergeben sich auch Chancen.

Ich erinnere mich aber an diverse Stunden in denen unserer Lehrer erst in den Pausen auf fachliche Fragen eingegangen sind, weil der Lernstoff so stark komprimiert wurde.
Wie gut sowas läuft, wenn man Unklarheiten 30 Minuten später klärt, kann man sich sicher denken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß lernt man da online viel weniger, alleine weil die Hälfte ausfällt und die Plattformen wie Jitsi nicht richtig funktionieren.
> 
> VG zu Corona: Schülerin muss an Abiprüfungen teilnehmen | LTO.de



Aber die jetzige Situation als "Ferien" zu bezeichnen ist wohl auch fatal am Thema vorbei. Des weiteren haben sich auch die Kinder sicher nicht  gewünscht das ein Virus den Weltfrieden bedroht oder was?!


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Wo habe ich das als Ferien bezeichnet? Der Stoff muss bloß trotzdem irgendwie aufgeholt werden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. April 2020)

Wer 'Corona Fake News' leikt, bekommt von Facebook bald eine Warnung.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/16/facebook-will-warn-people-who-like-or-react-to-fake-coronavirus-news.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TL2tWM1KJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Tja wenn ein polnischer Soldat neben einem Schweden, Portugiesen oder Italiener für dieselbe Sache kämpft oder trainiert bringt ihn seine rechtsextreme Haltung nicht all zu weit.
> 
> Ist das echt so schwer?
> 
> Naja wenigstens konnte ich helfen.


Und du glaubst, die werden da alle gleichzeitig trainieren?
Wie soll das denn sprachlich gehen?
Ist doch im EU-Parlament schon ein Problem.
Will man dann auch eine EU-Sprache einführen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Des weiteren haben sich auch die Kinder sicher nicht  gewünscht das ein Virus den Weltfrieden bedroht oder was?!


Naja, es ist ein Vorbote der drohenden Veränderungen der nächsten Jahrzehnte. Gerade,  dass tropische Krankheiten in den dicht besiedelten heute noch gemäßigten Gebieten einziehen werden, ist längst erwiesen, siehe Tigermücken, Malaria etc. Da kommt was auf uns zu.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, die werden da alle gleichzeitig trainieren?
> Wie soll das denn sprachlich gehen?
> Ist doch im EU-Parlament schon ein Problem.
> Will man dann auch eine EU-Sprache einführen?




Das sind die kleinsten Hürden, natürlich wird von allen Nordfriesisch gesprochen und trainiert wird zu Hause mit VR-Brille.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Sollte doch, wie im Luftverkehr auch kein Problem sein, das auf Englisch zu machen. Und bei Befehlen  wird doch eh nur der Imperativ benötigt.


----------



## seahawk (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wer 'Corona Fake News' leikt, bekommt von Facebook bald eine Warnung.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/16/facebook-will-warn-people-who-like-or-react-to-fake-coronavirus-news.html
> 
> ...



Meinungskontrolle der Staatsmedien.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das als Ferien bezeichnet? Der Stoff muss bloß trotzdem irgendwie aufgeholt werden.



Ging nicht speziell um dich aber mich nervt es massiv wenn ich meinen Jungen hier zuhause hab, also überwiegend und man kann nicht das Unternehmen was schon länger geplant war, aber einige Besserwisser wollen sofort die Ferien streichen um Profite zu sichern. Ich empfinde auch diese negative Berichterstattung in den Nachrichten als komplett für den Popo. Eltern müssen jetzt ja schon genug Zeit aufwenden um ihre eigenen Kinder zu bespaßen usw. Wem das schwerfällt, der wäre mit einer Katze besser gefahren. Wie auch immer, man wird schon was entscheiden und jedem kann man es wohl auch nicht gerecht machen aber ab und an mal wenigstens so tun als ob wirklich die Menschen in unserem Land zählen und nicht der Profit ... na ja Kampf und Windmühlen usw


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Meinungskontrolle der Staatsmedien.


Zuckerberg hat eine Mission und seine Jünger sollen ihm folgen. Es liegt an jedem selber, sich Alternativen zu suchen.

Dann frage ich mich, ob sie die Stellungnahme und Bewertung eines Lungenfacharztes wie Wodarg als Falschmeldung einstufen werden.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal die Seite des Herrn Wodarg mit einer besonnenen Analyse zu Behandlungsmethoden:



Grundsätzlich ist beim Einsatz von starken Medikamenten Vorsicht geboten; um so mehr, wenn man die bereits zugelassenen und hinlänglich untersuchten Therapiegebiete verlässt. Auch Aufrufe zum Vermeiden von Panik sind nicht grundsätzlich abzulehnen.

Da sich jedoch Herr Wodarg in dieser Sache schon vor Wochen nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, sollte man diesen neuerlichen Vorstoß seinerseits mit angemessener Vorsicht begegnen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. April 2020)

Inzwischen haben wir in Ö im Supermarkt auch 50 Stück Packungen von den OP Masken. Sind mit 37,50€ auch billiger als 3 Stück für 3€.
Fazit: Punkto Versorgung mit Std. Masken für die Masse, gibt es also scheinbar kein Problem mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis vorerst 31.08.2020 wird es in Östereich übrigens keine Großveranstaltungen mehr geben.
Und ob Bäder oder ähnliches überhaupt aufsperren, weiß man auch noch nicht.
Das dürfte ein ziemlich zacher Sommer werden.



Slezer schrieb:


> Die Dunkelziffer kennt keiner in keinem Land.


Österreich hat nach den Antikörper-Blindtests 35.000 errechnet - bei einer Schwankungsbreite von 10.000 - 60.000.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mutti hat gestern entschieden, nicht als Politikerin,
> sondern eher als Naturwissentschaftlerin,
> aufbauhend auf Daten und Fakten,
> zusammen getragen mit der SPD.


Ähm, ich hoffe inständig, dass eure Virologen die Daten und Fakten zusammentragen und
nicht die Kanzlerin oder die SPD 

[Frau Dr. Merkel ist übrigens Physikerin. 
Doktorarbeit: _Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch 
und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden._
Finde ich durchaus Interessant, hat aber nichts mit Virologie zu tun.]



Adi1 schrieb:


> Am meisten freue ich mich aber darüber,
> dass bald die Friseure wieder öffnen dürfen.
> So wie Reinhold Messner, möchte ich nicht bei Tageslicht rumrennen.


Bei mir ist es dazu schon zu spät - ich musste gestern einen Haarschneider bei Mediamarkt ordern.
Kam heute an und morgen wird geschoren...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, wie gut die Waffen sind. Wenn die wie das G36 nichts treffen ...


Naja. Mein, nach mehreren Magazinen warmgeschossenes StG-77, hat auch nicht mehr so gut getroffen. (Wehrdienst)
Scheint ein generelles Problem zu sein, wenn der Lauf warm wird.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ein Vorbote der drohenden Veränderungen der nächsten Jahrzehnte. Gerade,  dass tropische Krankheiten in den dicht besiedelten heute noch gemäßigten Gebieten einziehen werden, ist längst erwiesen, siehe Tigermücken, Malaria etc. Da kommt was auf uns zu.


Komm Corona hat gar nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komm Corona hat gar nichts damit zu tun.



Stimmt, ändert aber nix an der zitierten Aussage.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Große Überraschung:
Obwohl es immer hieß es wird keine Maskenpflicht geben, hat Sachsen nun Freitag Abend beschlossen, es gibt ab Montag eine. 
Mal sehen, ob dann wirklich alle Supermärkte am Eingang Masken verteilen. Denn zu kaufen gibt es keine. 

*Mundschutz und Masken in der Öffentlichkeit?*



Sachsen nennt das Pflicht zur "Mund-Nase-Bedeckung".
Diese Bedeckung ist ab Montag *Pflicht beim Einkaufen *und* Nutzen des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs*.
Es genügt, eine *einfache Stoffmaske, ein Schal oder Tuch*. Die Bedeckung muss beim Einkaufen und bei der ÖPNV-Nutzung Mund und Nase bedecken. Sich nur ein Tuch um den Hals zu binden, nützt nichts.
Einen Bußgeldkatalog bei Verstößen gegen die Mundschutz-Pflicht gibt es in Sachsen derzeit nicht. Sozialministerin Petra Köpping setzt auf das "Mittun und die Solidarität aller".


Geschaefte, Mundschutz, Ausfluege: Das sind die Corona-Lockerungen fuer Sachsen ab Montag | MDR.DE


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Haben die Glück in Sachsen...
In NRW hat ja einer das sagen, der für die Wirtschaft handelt bzw denen anscheinend verpflichtet ist und nicht dem Volke!


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Wie NRW ist nun aber auch Sachsen von Betrugsfällen betroffen:
Sachsen stoppt Corona-Hilfszahlungen des Bundes | MDR.DE


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Da ausdrücklich gesagt wird, dass einfache Stoffmasken, ein Schals oder Tücher genügen und Zuwiderhandlung nicht bußgeldbewehrt ist, könnte man diesen Vorstoß Sachsens als eindringlicheres "Seid vernünftig und nehmt Rücksicht, Leute!" verstehen.


----------



## muadib (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"Möglich" _ist immer ganz viel. Möglich sind immer auch Außerirdische, Gott taugt als mögliche Erklärung sowieso usw.
> 
> Die Frage ist, welche BEWEISE es gibt. Gerüchte und Annahmen bringen einen nicht weiter. Denn genauso hättren die Amis ind er Nähe der Einrichtung Viren aussetzen können, um dann das Labor zu verdächtigen, oder nordkerao oder der "böse Russe", der es immer war, oder Saudi Arabien als Reaktion auf die Verfolgung der Muslime.
> 
> Vermuten ist das eine, Wissen das andere. Die Genanalysen deuten eindeutig auf natürlichen Ursprung hin. Aber was ist schon eindeutig.



Wenn man nur Indizien hat, anstatt Beweise, soll man diese also ignorieren?

Ist dir klar, dass bereits Mörder zu lebenslanger Haft verurteilt wurden, ohne einen einzigen Beweis?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2020)

Auch teil des Mundschutzthemas: Mein Arbeitgeber hat mittlerweile keinerlei FFP2 Masken mehr und es sind natürlich auch keine zu bekommen.
Wir benutzen die Dinger aber das ganze Jahr über und NICHT wegen iorgendwelchen Erkrankungen sondern als vorgeschriebene persönliche Schutzausrüstung für Arbeiten wo Stäube in der Luft sind die entweder aufghrund der schieren Menge oder auch wegen der chemischen Zusammensetzung gesundheitsschädlich sind.

Ohne diese Masken dürfen wir da niemanden hin arbeiten schicken (wenn ichs doch tue und der Kollege deswegen krank wird geh ich innen Bau). Das ist besonders toll, wenn deswegen weitere Ketten zusammenbrechen oder Anlagen zerstört werden da diese nicht bestimmungsgemäß verwendet/gewartet werden können. Und dann siehste draußen Leute schwachsinnigerweise mit den Masken in der Wildnis rumlaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, ob ich am Montag wieder weggeschickt werde, wenn ich einkaufen gehe, oder ob Masken verteilt werden.

Vor allem ist das total schwachsinnig das jetzt einzuführen. 
Ich stand Ende März/Anfang April knapp zwei Wochen lang an nem Supermarkt und hab da die Leute gezählt und geschaut ob die Abstände eingehalten werden. Da war ich statt 20 Minuten also 6/7 Stunden im Markt und da hatten wir auch keine Masken.


----------



## muadib (17. April 2020)

Der perfekte Zeitpunkt für einen Bankraub. Man kann sich mit Maske in der Bank in die Schlange stellen und keiner schöpft verdacht.

Gab es bereits Untersuchungen welchen Unterschied es macht, ob man durch den Mund oder die Nase ausatmet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben die Glück in Sachsen...
> In NRW hat ja einer das sagen, der für die Wirtschaft handelt bzw denen anscheinend verpflichtet ist und nicht dem Volke!



Wieso Glück?
Dass die in Sachsen Teilchengröße noch nicht verstanden haben?
Es ist nur ein Schutz vor Tröpfchen, wenn jemand so richtig hustet, aber auch nur sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2020)

Corona-Medikament Remdisivir: Dieser Muenchner ist jetzt gesund  *** BILDplus Inhalt ***  -
    Gesundheit -
    Bild.de

Remdesivir: Half gegen Fieber und Atemnot - Patienten nach Behandlung entlassen - FOCUS Online

Große Hoffnung liegt jetzt im Ebola Medikament "Remdisivir". Wenn man das rechtzeitig einsetzt, können wohl die besonders schwere Verläufe vermieden werden.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso Glück?
> Dass die in Sachsen Teilchengröße noch nicht verstanden haben?
> Es ist nur ein Schutz vor Tröpfchen, wenn jemand so richtig hustet, aber auch nur sehr eingeschränkt.



Immerhin bringt es was, sonst würde es die ganze Welt nicht machen.
Wenn wir dich in ein Raum mit 5 Corona Kranken stecken, würdest du wollen das alle einen Mundschutz aufhaben oder nicht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Immerhin bringt es was, sonst würde es die ganze Welt nicht machen.


Problem ist nur, dass das extrem wenig ist bzw. nur bei Leuten, die stark husten.

Sonst hilft es niemandem. Ich vermute aber, es erzeugt eine Scheinsicherheit.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Dazu müssen halt auch dann an alle Masken verteilt werden. Anders ist eine Pflicht nicht möglich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu müssen halt auch dann an alle Masken verteilt werden. Anders ist eine Pflicht nicht möglich.



Wäre kaum möglich, da die nach einer gewissen zeit aus Hygienegründen gewechselt werden müssen (mir sagte jemand im Krankenhaus alle 15 min.).
Wie soll das bezahlt werden?
Siehe die Preise (angeblich Selbstkosten) in Österreich.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch teil des Mundschutzthemas: Mein Arbeitgeber hat mittlerweile keinerlei FFP2 Masken mehr und es sind natürlich auch keine zu bekommen.
> Wir benutzen die Dinger aber das ganze Jahr über und NICHT wegen iorgendwelchen Erkrankungen sondern als vorgeschriebene persönliche Schutzausrüstung für Arbeiten wo Stäube in der Luft sind die entweder aufghrund der schieren Menge oder auch wegen der chemischen Zusammensetzung gesundheitsschädlich sind.
> 
> Ohne diese Masken dürfen wir da niemanden hin arbeiten schicken (wenn ichs doch tue und der Kollege deswegen krank wird geh ich innen Bau). Das ist besonders toll, wenn deswegen weitere Ketten zusammenbrechen oder Anlagen zerstört werden da diese nicht bestimmungsgemäß verwendet/gewartet werden können. Und dann siehste draußen Leute schwachsinnigerweise mit den Masken in der Wildnis rumlaufen.


Ja dann nimm nen Atemschutzgerät mit Pressluft, kann man immer wieder verwenden^^


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Brauch ich denn 50 Masken?


Weiß ich nicht, ob du die in Deutschland brauchst.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hab ich denn Bock 36,75€ zu verschenken


Du verschenkst keine 36,75€. Du bezahlst 37,50€ und bekommst dafür 50 Stück Mund-Nasenschutz-Masken.
Der Supermarkt macht damit jedenfalls keinen Gewinn, bei den aktuellen Preisen.
Davon abgesehen, sind die Supermärkte in Österreich jedenfalls dazu verpflichtet diese auszugeben, ob gratis oder nicht.

Und OHNE MASKE kannst du in Österreich nicht Einkaufen gehen, keine Öffis benutzen, keinen Arzt aufsuchen, etc. .



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und dann siehste draußen Leute schwachsinnigerweise mit den Masken in der Wildnis rumlaufen.


Das werden private Restbestände sein, die meist schon vor der Krise gekauft worden sind, wie meine FP1 mit Ventil von 3M (April 2018).

Für Privatpersonen sind die alle schon seit fast 2 Monaten nicht mehr zu bekommen.
(Lieferzeit für meine bestellten FP1 Masken aktuell 30 Wochen). 
Ich benutze die normalerweise beim Airbrushen oder bei etwas staubigeren Bauarbeiten.

Wenn du "Glück" hast, bekommst du z.Z. Restposten im Internet, mit Fantasiepreisen von 13€+ pro Stück.
Vor 3 Monaten bekam man um das gleiche Geld ein 5er Pack von 3M - inklusive Versandkosten.



RyzA schrieb:


> [Große Hoffnung liegt jetzt im Ebola Medikament "Remdisivir". Wenn man das rechtzeitig einsetzt, können wohl die besonders schwere Verläufe vermieden werden.


Die bisherigen Berichte sind ja überwiegend positiv. Aber trotzdem müssen die Studien und Zulassungsverfahren erst abgeschlossen werden. Dann kommt eine offizielle Meldung der WHO - und dann kann die Produktion/Ausgabe starten.

*Problem: Das Herstellungsverfahren ist ziemlich langwierig*
_"Laut Hersteller sind 1,5 Millionen Dosen Remdesivir verfügbar oder kurz vor Fertigstellung (Stand: 4. April 2020). Seit Januar 2020 werde die Massenproduktion von Remdesivir vorbereitet. Darin seien auch Partner in Nordamerika, Europa und Asien einbezogen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren Dosen zur Behandlung von 5000 Patienten vorrätig. Im März seien Dosen zur 10-tägigen Behandlung von 30.000 Patienten verfügbar gewesen. Bis Ende Mai 2020 sollen 140.000 Behandlungen möglich sein, bis Oktober 2020 mehr als eine halbe Million, bis Dezember 2020 mehr als eine Million. Soweit erforderlich könnten 2021 mehrere Millionen Patienten behandelt werden.

Die Produktion von Remdesivir nahm laut Herstellerangaben ursprünglich neun bis zwölf Monate in Anspruch und sei zwischenzeitlich auf etwa sechs Monate verkürzt worden. Der Syntheseprozess umfasse eine Abfolge von Schritten, für die mitunter Wochen erforderlich seien. Ferner seien dafür Substanzen erforderlich, die auf dem Weltmarkt nur begrenzt verfügbar seien. Weitere Optimierungen seien in Arbeit."_

Das ist so wie mit einer zukünftigen Impfung für CoViD19 - bis die Massenproduktion anläuft und das Zeugs in Masse weltweit verfügbar ist, wird es mindestens ein Jahr dauern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja dann nimm nen Atemschutzgerät mit Pressluft, kann man immer wieder verwenden^^



Versuch mal innerhalb weniger Tage 150 Stück davon zu bekommen.
Viel Glück. 

Es wird schon nach allerlei Alternativen gesucht. Vollmasken mit Pressluft ist tatsächlich eine davon und da gibts auch noch was beim Tauchverein des Vertrauens. Da gibts aber dann allerlei Dinge zu beachten die auch weiter reichen als "das Ding kannste nicht 8 Stunden + körperliche Arbeit tragen". Zum Beipspiel Wechselwirkungen von [Gummi-]Verschlauchung mit der Umgebung und solche Späßchen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

Deswegen sage ich ja, unter diesen Bedingungen ist keine Pflicht möglich.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Einfach nicht atmen neben anderen Leute, dann braucht ihr auch keine Maske.
Hier 24min+ unter Wasser ohne zu atmen^^ YouTube
Sollte reichen fürn schnellen Lidl Gang


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Einfach nicht atmen neben anderen Leute, dann braucht ihr auch keine Maske.
> Hier 24min+ unter Wasser ohne zu atmen^^ YouTube
> Sollte reichen fürn schnellen Lidl Gang



Was für eine dumme Aussage.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Im Mutterleib habt ihr 9 Monate lang nicht geatmet, verstehe nicht warum es nicht ein "Mutterleibsgerät" gibt 
Einfach anschließen und du brauchst nix mehr 
YouTube

Müsste nur etwas überarbeitet werden, damit man laufen kann usw
Denkt doch mal etwas logisch nach Leute


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Versuch mal innerhalb weniger Tage 150 Stück davon zu bekommen.
> Viel Glück.
> 
> Es wird schon nach allerlei Alternativen gesucht. Vollmasken mit Pressluft ist tatsächlich eine davon und da gibts auch noch was beim Tauchverein des Vertrauens. Da gibts aber dann allerlei Dinge zu beachten die auch weiter reichen als "das Ding kannste nicht 8 Stunden + körperliche Arbeit tragen". Zum Beipspiel Wechselwirkungen von [Gummi-]Verschlauchung mit der Umgebung und solche Späßchen.


Ich sag mal so, das anstrengende sind nicht die 20kg auf dem Rücken sondern diese scheiß warmen Uniform im Sommer 
Aber ja die anderen Probleme sehe ich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, das anstrengende sind nicht die 20kg auf dem Rücken sondern diese scheiß warmen Uniform im Sommer


Das anstrengende ist eine Vollgesichtsmaske mit Pressluftflasche in einer Umgebung zu tragen, wo es ggf. 50+°C warm ist und wo man sowieso schon einen recht unbequemen und dicken Schutzanzug tragen muss. Der Job ist echt kein Spaß. Und die Kollegen freuen sich umso mehr wenn sie jetzt statt ner kleinen FFP2 Maske noch dürfen mit ner Taucherausrüstung zusätzlich rumlaufen. Da dürften wir im Fall des Falles wohl die doppelte Besatzung brauchen um da alle 30 Minuten tauschen zu können.

Bin gespannt wie das am Ende gelöst wird (ich bin zum Glück nicht derjenige der da die Verantwortung trägt - und garantiert der letzte der trotz stellenweiser Weisungsbefugnis da irgendjemanden reinschickt).


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2020)

Man braucht ja nicht zwingend eine Pressluftflasche. Es reicht ja schon ein Filtersystem mit einem guten Filter. Als Schweißer hatte ich damals ein Gebläse mit Luftfilter auf dem Rücken, welches über einen Schlauch gefilterte Luft in die Maske vors Gesicht geblasen hat. Dadurch muss die Maske nicht mal 100%ig dicht abschließen, das Gewicht ist sehr/relativ gering, und je nach Grad der Verschmutzung in der Luft und Größe des Filters hält dieser auch noch sehr lange.

Und solche Filtersysteme gibt es auch ne Nummer größer, quasi wie ein Stand-Kompressor, wo die Luft über Schläuche verteilt wird (so ähnlich wie beim Tauchsport ohne Flasche).

Aber ja, so "bequem" wie mit ner "einfachen" Filtermaske ist das alles natürlich nicht. ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ein Gebläse mit Luftfilter auf dem Rücken, welches über einen Schlauch gefilterte Luft in die Maske vors Gesicht geblasen hat.



Das wäre auch ne gute Geschichte. Wie gesagt man wird sehen müssen was es an Masken und Filtersystemen noch so am Markt gibt momentan. Brauchbar ist prinzipiell alles was vergleichsweise groben Staub sicher abhält. Dass es unbequem werden wird ist wohl unvermeidlich.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das anstrengende ist eine Vollgesichtsmaske mit Pressluftflasche in einer Umgebung zu tragen, wo es ggf. 50+°C warm ist und wo man sowieso schon einen recht unbequemen und dicken Schutzanzug tragen muss.


Nein das ist eben nicht das Problem. Luft aus der Flasche ist wegen dem Druck ja sehr kühl. 


INU.ID schrieb:


> Man braucht ja nicht zwingend eine Pressluftflasche. Es reicht ja schon ein Filtersystem mit einem guten Filter.


Das war doch das Thema, so ne Flasche kannst du nachfüllen, den Filter aber nicht so einfach nachproduzieren.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2020)

Es gibt heutzutage sogar schon Helme mit integrierten Gebläsen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ic9GPJE0N6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war doch das Thema, so ne Flasche kannst du  nachfüllen, den Filter aber nicht so einfach nachproduzieren.



Da es sich nicht um Mainstream-Produkte handelt, kannst du idR  Filter in großen Mengen kaufen - oder (je nach Gerät sogar völlig  problemlos) "zuschneidbare" Filter (auch Aktivkohlefilter usw) aus dem  Zubehör kaufen. Und bei einem Kompressor hast du zwar einen Luftschlauch an dir, musst dafür aber keine schwere Flasche Tragen.


Oder sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ein Filtergebläse am Gürtel (falls jemand dachte dass die Dinger so groß wie ein Rucksack sind), und auf Wunsch sogar mit Akku (damit kein 220V-Kabel stört).


Edit:
Auf Deutsch (ab 19:30 kommt der Helm in Aktion):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5M7g5EGMlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2020)

Hmmm... ich glaube das schick ich grade mal der passenden Person. 
Thx fürn Tipp, das sieht sehr brauchbar für die Aufgabe aus^^


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2020)

Also INU die Flaschen sind zwar schwer, aber die 20kg merkst du nicht so sehr am Rücken. Liegt ja echt nah am Körper, kein Vergleich zu einem Rucksack.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Der perfekte Zeitpunkt für einen Bankraub. Man kann sich mit Maske in der Bank in die Schlange stellen und keiner schöpft verdacht.



Zählen eigentlich auch Sturmmasken als gültige Gesichtsverhüllung?

Kann man sich doch sicher bis zum 1. Mai was beim schwarzen Block ausborgen. Dann brauchen die die ja selbst für die Demo.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Und das beim Probaganda-Sender RT.


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMk4pua7CfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Braucht man gegen Viren nun den Partikelfilter oder den Dämpfe/Gase-Filter?


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2020)

Das RKI empfiehlt ja für medizinisches Personal bzgl. Virenschutz Masken ab FFP2. Damit wären also schon entsprechende Partikelfilter ausreichend. Wobei man hier aber sicher auch nichts falsch macht, je effektiver die gewählte Filterklasse ist. Also zb. FFP3, oder noch zusätzliche Filterschichten. Ob jetzt darüber hinaus noch ein Gas-Filter etwas bringen würde? Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. 




> *FFP1*
> 
> 
> Schutz vor ungiftigen und nicht-fibrogenen Stäuben
> ...


Quelle: Die Bedeutung der FFP-Schutzklassen

=================================================================


Nanu, was is denn in China passiert?

Coronavirus Update (Live): 2,248,037 Cases and 154,126 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer

China Coronavirus: 82,692 Cases and 4,632 Deaths - Worldometer

Fast 1300 neue Todesfälle (von ~3300 auf ~4600)? Und über 300 Neuinfektionen? Oder haben die jetzt einfach mal ein paar Fälle der letzten 14 Tage nachgetragen?

Und auch bei uns steigen seit 3-4 Tagen die Neuinfektionen wieder an. o0

Germany Coronavirus: 141,397 Cases and 4,352 Deaths - Worldometer


btw:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPBfT1nxkYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBqbaM_iZOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## geisi2 (18. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie of stirbt jemand in Irak, Syrien, in den antolischen Kurdengebieten, durch türkische Waffen?



Damit müssen dann die Türken klarkommen...oder werden Tote durch deutsche Waffen jetzt deswegen irgendwie "besser" fürs Gewissen weil auch mit türkischen gemordet wird?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

Hier der aktuellen Vorschriften der Landesregierung Niedersachsens zum Thema. Sollte man vor jeder Aktion außerhalb der eigenen Wohnung täglich schauen, ob es wieder Änderungen gibt. Bußgelder sind empfindlich, die Texte für Nichtjuristen nicht selbsterklärend.  Was z,B. unterschiedet "Wohnung" von "im Freien" mit im "öffentlichen Raum"?

Ist mein Balkon "im Freien", ist es die Terrasse, oder das Grundstück um das Haus? Es ist scheinbar erlaubt, Freunde in deren Wohnung zu besuchen, aber raus darf man dann nicht. Wir dürfen in der Wohnung kochen, aber auf der Terrasse oder dem Balkon nicht grillen? Oder verstehe ich wieder alles falsch. Zu Masken finde ich auch nichts, Also braucht man noch keine? 
Vorschriften der Landesregierung | Portal Niedersachsen


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Medikament Remdisivir: Dieser Muenchner ist jetzt gesund  *** BILDplus Inhalt ***  -
> Gesundheit -
> Bild.de
> 
> ...



Komisch das hier noch niemand darauf eingegangen ist.
Wie ich finde sehr wichtige Meldungen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier der aktuellen Vorschriften der Landesregierung Niedersachsens zum Thema. Sollte man vor jeder Aktion außerhalb der eigenen Wohnung täglich schauen, ob es wieder Änderungen gibt. Bußgelder sind empfindlich, die Texte für Nichtjuristen nicht selbsterklärend. Was z,B. unterschiedet "Wohnung" von "im Freien" mit im "öffentlichen Raum"?
> 
> Ist mein Balkon "im Freien", ist es die Terrasse, oder das Grundstück um das Haus? Es ist scheinbar erlaubt, Freunde in deren Wohnung zu besuchen, aber raus darf man dann nicht. Wir dürfen in der Wohnung kochen, aber auf der Terrasse oder dem Balkon nicht grillen? Oder verstehe ich wieder alles falsch. Zu Masken finde ich auch nichts, Also braucht man noch keine?
> Vorschriften der Landesregierung | Portal Niedersachsen



Im Zweifel warten, bis LTO was drüber schreibt. Die Texte gehen da zwar auch zum Teil juristisch sehr in die Tiefe, sind aber verständlich formuliert.



RyzA schrieb:


> Komisch das hier noch niemand darauf eingegangen ist.



Bild ist nicht lesbar. Das schützt der Ablocker vor Verblödung.

Remdisivir ist vor allem teuer, da patentiert.
Corona-Wirkstoff: Was steckt hinter der Firma Gilead? - Wirtschaft - SZ.de


			
				https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/remdesivir-corona-wirkstoff-gilead-1.4879816 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Konzern hatte sich am 23. März von der US-Arzneimittelzulassungsbehörde FDA die exklusive Vermarktung von Remdesivir für sieben Jahre gesichert. Eine exklusive Vermarktung für diesen langen Zeitraum ist nur für Medikamente gegen seltene Krankheiten möglich, weniger als 200 000 Personen dürfen in den USA maximal betroffen sein.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zu Masken finde ich auch nichts, Also braucht man noch keine?
> Vorschriften der Landesregierung | Portal Niedersachsen



Zu deinem Link; Seite 4 Abschnitt 6. Kurz: Es besteht keine Maskenpflicht, sondern nur eine Empfehlung, sprich; ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bild ist nicht lesbar. Das schützt der Ablocker vor Verblödung.


Achso, sorry.



> Remdisivir ist vor allem teuer, da patentiert.
> Corona-Wirkstoff: Was steckt hinter der Firma Gilead? - Wirtschaft - SZ.de


Danke für den Link. Das ist natürlich nicht so schön und bestärkt manch einen Verschwörungstheoeretiker. Die meinen, die Pharma-Industrie hätte die Corona-Pandemie initiiert, um daraus Gewinne zu erzielen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Corona-Auflagen: Was Sie ueber Schutzmasken wissen muessen | tagesschau.de

Coronavirus: Das Problem mit der Sterblichkeitsrate | tagesschau.de

Coronavirus: Was wir wissen - und was nicht | tagesschau.de


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Komisch das hier noch niemand darauf eingegangen ist.
> Wie ich finde sehr wichtige Meldungen.



Wichtig? Ja! Aber zu wenig zu diesem Zeitpunkt um in Freudentaumel auszubrechen. Noch abwarten und wenn es sich bestätigt, Party ...


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2020)

Wenn sie in den USA nicht aufpassen, haben sie dort bald Bürgerkriege. Und Trump stachelt die Leute auch noch offen an, mit ihren Waffen in der Öffentlichkeit rumzurennen. 


> US-Präsident Trump ruft die Bürger in drei Bundesstaaten auf, sich von den Corona-Maßnahmen zu "befreien" und ihr Recht zu verteidigen, Waffen zu tragen. Die Gouverneure reagieren entsetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eckism (18. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn sie in den USA nicht aufpassen, haben sie dort bald Bürgerkriege. Und Trump stachelt die Leute auch noch offen an, mit ihren Waffen in der Öffentlichkeit rumzurennen.



Wenn man ehrlich ist, herrschen in den USA schon immer ne Art von Bürgerkriege...wenn auch ziemlich kleine.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man ehrlich ist, herrschen in den USA schon immer ne Art von Bürgerkriege...wenn auch ziemlich kleine.



Eher ein schon lange anhaltender großer Bürgerkrieg, unterbrochen von gelegentlichen Feuerpausen, damit die Leute ihre Grablichte und "Never again!"-Schilder aufstellen können ...


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2020)

Da hast Du ja wieder ne feine "Quelle" ausgegraben. Die Linke "Zeitung" (eher ein Wordpress-Blog), die sich ihrerseits wiederum auf eine Webseite namens "Stalkerzone" als Quelle bezieht.  Seems legit.


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Lies doch erstmal nach, bevor du abdrehst...
> 
> Hier noch mal für Quellenweiner:
> Graham says '''the whole world should send China a bill''' over Beijing'''s response to coronavirus | Fox News


Ich drehe nicht ab. Aber ich habe den Betreiber gegoogelt. Und da kommt dann sowas bei raus: EXTERNSTEINE

Wer soll so einen Quatsch ernst nehmen? Kannst Du Dir nicht irgendein Esoteriker-VT-Aluhut-Forum suchen, in dem Du Deinen Müll verbreitest?

Davon abgesehen lese ich aus Deinem Fox-News-Link nichts davon, dass die USA ihre Schulden nicht mehr zahlen wollen. Stattdessen möchte ein einzelner Senator, dass die "ganze Welt" China eine "Rechnung" schickt. Das steht aber eigentlich schon im Betreff und viel mehr gibt Deine Quelle auch nicht her. Habe ich irgendwas überlesen?


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2020)

Ok, und wo steht da, dass die USA ihre Schulden nicht mehr bedienen werden, so wie Du es behauptet hast?


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> USA wollen ihre Schulden nicht mehr zahlen.



Btw: Wenn DU hier irgendwas postest, dann solltest auch DU die Quellen aussuchen. Oder wer soll das sonst für Dich erledigen? Und Deine sog. Quellen sind für die Tonne.


----------



## Adi1 (18. April 2020)

Donald Trump: Twitter-Attacken des US-Praesidenten - "Befreit Minnesota! Befreit Michigan!" - DER SPIEGEL

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre,

könnte man über diesen Schwachkopf herzlich ablachen.


----------



## JePe (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Erstens suche ich mir die Quellen nicht aus und zweitens lies den ganzen Fox Artikel bevor du wieder abdrehst.
> 
> "Graham also said that a proposal by Sen. Marsha Blackburn, R-Tenn., to force China to forgive U.S. debt as a consequence of their response to the pandemic "makes sense to me.""



*Quelle:* Jemand hat gesagt, dass ein Vorschlag, den ein Anderer gemacht hat, ihm sinnvoll erscheint.

*Du:* USA wollen ihre Schulden nicht mehr zahlen.

Finde den Fehler im rechten Bild.

Wann postest Du eigentlich mal wieder den Link ueber das kubanische Wundermittel? Hast Du schon laenger nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zählen eigentlich auch Sturmmasken als gültige Gesichtsverhüllung?



Ich hab irgendwo noch einen alten Motorradhelm herum liegen. Der muss reichen.


----------



## JePe (18. April 2020)

BVerfG: Kein pauschales Demonstrationsverbot.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

Elf Erfurter Zalando-Mitarbeiter positiv auf Corona getestet | Erfurt | Thueringer Allgemeine



keinnick schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja wieder ne feine "Quelle" ausgegraben. Die Linke "Zeitung" (eher ein Wordpress-Blog), die sich ihrerseits wiederum auf eine Webseite namens "Stalkerzone" als Quelle bezieht.  Seems legit.


Siehe auch: Linke Zeitung – Psiram
Der Aluhot rotiert.


----------



## Duvar (18. April 2020)

Taiwan schickt Hilfsgüter, doch Deutschland sagt nicht Danke aus Angst vor China?
So titelt die Bild, warum alle so zittern vor China, denen muss mal der Marsch geblasen werden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

Hier mal wieder eine schöne sachliche Aufarbeitung der Politik Spahns.  Er bekommt sein Fett von allen Seiten weg.

_"... Obwohl es praktisch nichts gibt, was er richtig gemacht hat,  präsentiert  sich der Gesundheitsminister nun als Retter Deutschlands. 
Ein Kommentar ..."_
Corona: Die unertraegliche Inkompetenz des Jens Spahn | Telepolis

Nachtrag: Vergessen wurde die Ohrfeige von Merkel, als sie sich dem  Thema annahm und klar sagte, dass man sich nicht hinter föderalen  Strukuren verstecken darf. Und genau das machte Spahn.


----------



## Duvar (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bild? Die wollen nur was gegen China hetzten. Unsere Bundeshelden bedanken sich vermutlich deswegen nicht, weil sie geheimhalten wollen, daß sie abhängig von Hilfen aus dem Ausland sind.



Nee denke weil China allergisch gegenüber allen reagiert, die mit Taiwan zu tun haben, um Taiwan zu loben oder sich bei denen zu bedanken, dafür brauchst du schon Eier.
Keiner will es sich mit China verscherzen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Kann nichts dafür, wenn die ach so freien Medien, die dir schmecken, nicht berichten.



Weil es wohl einfach FakeNews sind.



Coronavirus in Suedamerika: Migrationsstroeme kehren sich um | tagesschau.de

Mal sehen, wann die ersten aus den USA auswandern.


Gerichtsentscheidung: Schliessung von Kaufhaeusern vertretbar | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Wo bleibt der Wasserwerfer?

Polizei loest in Berlin-Mitte unangemeldete Demo auf  | rbb24
Corona-Verschwoerer*innen demonstrieren: Braune Infektionskette - taz.de
Da muss endlich mal ordentlich gegen diese ganzen Pegida-Demos vorgegangen werden.



			
				https://taz.de/Corona-Verschwoererinnen-demonstrieren/!5677960/ schrieb:
			
		

> Anwesend waren am Samstag auch Vertreter*innen zahlreicher anderer so genannter alternativer Medien &#8211; auch der extremen Rechten. So berichtete etwa der Youtube-Kanal Digitaler Chronist Alternative von Thomas Grabinger, dem enge Verbindungen zum Identitären-Chef Martin Sellner nachgesagt werden, per Livestream. Auch die AfD-Youtuberin Carolin Matthie filmte die Szenerie, ebenso Michael Mross' MMNews.



Und wann löscht die Moderation diese Live-Nazipropaganda da oben?
Die Idiotenbewegung (IB) ist als Rechtsextrem eingestuft. Identitaere Bewegung als rechtsextrem eingestuft | Aktuell Deutschland | DW | 11.07.2019


Von einem Mundschutz oder 2m Abstand ist bei diesen Idioten auch nichts zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verschwoerungstheorien, Propaganda, Chaos: Wie Rechtsextreme in der Coronakrise zuendeln - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2020)

Irgendwie scheint dieser "Thomas Grabinger" (falls dass der Kerl aus dem Stream ist) nicht so ganz rund zu laufen, und auch schwulenfeindlich zu sein. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum er den anderen Kameramann u.a. als "Tucke" beschimpft hat - ganz egal was da vorher vorgefallen war.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wann löscht die Moderation diese Live-Nazipropaganda da oben?


Also ich sehe keinen zwingenden Grund den YouTube-Stream zu entfernen.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

Man braucht kein Telepillepalle um zu wissen, dass die CDU eine politische Bumsbude ist und Spahn die Unfähigkeit in Person. Das hat er sich in der Vergangenheit ja schließlich hart erarbeitet.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man braucht kein Telepillepalle um zu wissen, dass die CDU eine politische Bumsbude ist und Spahn die Unfähigkeit in Person.



Altmaier ist ja auch nicht gerade eine Leuchte.
Gibt es denn da keinen mit Kompetenz? Ach, was frag ich auch.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

Immer standhaft bleiben, tapferer CDU-Parteisoldat! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es denn da keinen mit Kompetenz? Ach, was frag ich auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber, aber: Jens Spahn &#8211; Lobbypedia
Ist das denn keine Kompetenz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelemvor (18. April 2020)

Ich like Dons Post einfach mal, obwohl ich eher links wähle und mir die CDU absolut nicht passt, aber in der momentanen Situation empfinde ich das vorgehen korrekt und A.Merkel hat sich meinen Respekt verdient. 
Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist der Wegfall der telefonischen Krankschreibungen, man muss wieder beim Hausarzt vorstellig werden. 
Das wird am Montag schon schweres Chaos geben.

Dagegen die Demos der VT Gruppierungen wo sich die AfD auf einmal verbrüdert und ins gleiche unsinnige Horn blökt.

PS:
Persönlich brauch zum Glück keine Krankschreibung, bin allerdings erholungsbedürftig und habe mir Ende Ostern mal 9 Tage Urlaub gegönnt.
Ich glaube die Zahl der Blaumacher ist wegen der Telefonaktion auch nicht viel höher wie vorher.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ja die Panik ist groß, nachdem die Union wieder bei 38% plus ist!
> 
> Da kommen sowohl die Rechtsaußen als auch Linken wieder schnell in Wallungen.


Churchill hat die Wahl direkt nach dem Krieg verloren, nicht zu früh freuen nur weil man es schafft die Krise halbwegs zu meistern.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Wobei die Krankschreibung ohne Behandlung alleine auch nicht viel nützt. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint dieser "Thomas Grabinger" (falls dass der Kerl aus dem Stream ist) nicht so ganz rund zu laufen, und auch schwulenfeindlich zu sein. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum er den anderen Kameramann u.a. als "Tucke" beschimpft hat - ganz egal was da vorher vorgefallen war.
> 
> Also ich sehe keinen zwingenden Grund den YouTube-Stream zu entfernen.



Und alleine dein eigenes Beispiel oben ist kein Grund die Einbindung hier zu entfernen?!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Krankschreibung ohne Behandlung alleine auch nicht viel nützt.


Für Arbeitnehmer hilft es massiv. Wann war ich in den letzten zehn Jahren beim Arzt? 
Wenn ich einen gelben Schein brauche. Dann noch die eine oder andere Vorsorgeunter-
suchung und kein Arzt sieht mich, wozu auch?


----------



## seahawk (18. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bliebt noch die Frage, welche Vorgaben der von Merkel hat.



Du meinst die Pharmaindustrie, denn das Kapital kontrolliert die Politik.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Krankschreibung ohne Behandlung alleine auch nicht viel nützt.


Nicht jede Krankheit muss medikamentös oder andersweitig behandelt werden, sondern es genügt eine Krankschreibung und ein paar Tage Ruhe. 
Abgesehen davon: Bei dem Rotz und Kotz der manchmal im Wartezimmer von Hausärzten ist, fragt man sich schon, ob man die Praxis nicht kränker verlässt als man sie betreten hat.


----------



## Lotto (18. April 2020)

In Wolfsburg gilt ab Montag Maskenpflicht.
Wohn zwar nicht in Wolfsburg, aber so wie es aussieht wird sowas anscheind von den Städten "über Nacht" entschieden. Kann also jederzeit auch im eigenen Wohnort passieren.

Würd mich mal interessieren ob die Leute hier im Forum irgendwo in ihren Wohnorten kaufbar Masken gesichtet haben? Ich nämlich nicht. Ich seh zwar immer mehr Leute damit rumrennen, aber die sind entweder sichtbar handgenäht oder das sind ältere Menschen mit medizinischen Masken (die gebunkert haben bzw. wahrscheinlich tagelang jede Apotheke um exakt 9 Uhr bei Öffnung abgeklappert haben).
Ernstgemeinte Frage: wie soll ein berufstätiger Mensch an Masken kommen? amazon? Vergiss es, steht zwar oft verfügbar, aber bei den Händlerbewertungen/Kommentaren etc. sieht man das es nicht so ist.
Trigema? Wer heute bestellt bekommt seine Masken von Trigema im Juni (ja richtig gelesen laut deren Webseite im Juni!).

Klar kann man nen Schal nehmen. Aber da kriegt man je nach Schal kaum Luft durch oder die Brille beschlägt so stark, dass ich gar nichts mehr sehen kann.

Naja wie gesagt, hier gibts zum Glück noch keine Pflicht. Aber dauert sicher nicht mehr lange. Trotzdem frag ich mich was das soll, wenn anscheind nichtmal Behelfsmasken käuflich erwerbar sind. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht wo man die hier kaufen sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Ich weiß es auch nicht. Ich warte ab, ob am Montag welche vorm Lidl verteilt werden.
Bzw. ob da überhaupt jemand steht und das kontrolliert. Die Leute die nach jedem Kunden die Einkaufwagen dort reinigen habe ich jedenfalls die letzten Tage nicht mehr gesehen.

Coronavirus: Maskenpflicht fuer alle?  | tagesschau.de



> Niedersachsens Ministerpräsident Stephan Weil rechnet damit, "dass Alltagsschutzmasken bald zu unserem öffentlichen Leben gehören" und etwa im Nahverkehr generell "bald zur Pflicht werden". Ein solcher Schritt könne jedoch erst erfolgen, "sobald sie ausreichend verfügbar sind", sagte Weil der "Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung".
> 
> Weil geht davon aus, dass die Krise noch lange andauern wird. "Leider muss man nüchtern feststellen, dass das wohl mindestens noch ein Jahr dauern wird", sagte der Ministerpräsident. Er verwies dabei auf Einschätzungen medizinischer Experten.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Würd mich mal interessieren ob die Leute hier im Forum irgendwo in ihren Wohnorten kaufbar Masken gesichtet haben? Ich nämlich nicht. Ich seh zwar immer mehr Leute damit rumrennen, aber die sind entweder sichtbar handgenäht oder das sind ältere Menschen mit medizinischen Masken (die gebunkert haben bzw. wahrscheinlich tagelang jede Apotheke um exakt 9 Uhr bei Öffnung abgeklappert haben).
> Ernstgemeinte Frage: wie soll ein berufstätiger Mensch an Masken kommen? amazon? Vergiss es, steht zwar oft verfügbar, aber bei den Händlerbewertungen/Kommentaren etc. sieht man das es nicht so ist.


Gestern 2 Stück in der Apotheke gekauft und nochmal 6 Stück bei Amazon bestellt.
Die Bestellten kommen am Montag.
Es gibt also welche.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist der Wegfall der telefonischen Krankschreibungen, man muss wieder beim Hausarzt vorstellig werden.
> Das wird am Montag schon schweres Chaos geben.


Das hat mich auch gewundert.
Die Gefahr sich im Wartezimmer anzustecken ist ja immer noch gegeben.

Aber ich kann, wenn ich zum Arzt gehe, auch draussen warten.  Die rufen mich dann rein.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Bloß galt die Ausnahme nur für Atemswegssymptome und gerade dann sollte man zum Arzt gehen, wegen dem Corona-Test. Der lässt sich bisher nicht zu Hause machen.

Da wäre es sinnvoll die Ausnahme eher auf andere Symptome wie die klassischen Kopf- oder Bauchschmerzen zu setzen.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß galt die Ausnahme nur für Atemswegssymptome und gerade dann sollte man zum Arzt gehen, wegen dem Corona-Test. Der lässt sich bisher nicht zu Hause machen.


Eher im Gegenteil. Gerade wenn Vorerkrankungen vorhanden sind, sollte man nicht dahin gehen. Weil die Ansteckungsgefahr höher ist. Und die Gefahr schwer zu erkranken.
Und Corona-Tests selber führt bei uns quasi keine Arztpraxis durch, sondern eine zentrale Teststelle der Stadt, welche extra dafür eingerichtet wurde.
Ich kenne auch welche, die waren mit Grippe ähnlichen Symptomen zu Hause, die haben da angerufen und denen wurde sogar gesagt es gäbe keinen Grund zu testen, die sollen mal zu Hause bleiben und das auskurieren.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Welche Vorerkrankungen? Gerade die leichten Atemswegssymtome können direkt von Corona kommen. 
Und das muss getestet werden, um die Ansteckungsketten zu ermitteln.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Vorerkrankungen? Gerade die leichten Atemswegssymtome können direkt von Corona kommen.


Wenn man Asthma oder noch schlimmer COPD hat und das weiß, sollte man sich keinen erhöhtem Risiko aussetzen.



> Und das muss getestet werden, um die Ansteckungsketten zu ermitteln.


Machen sie aber nicht immer weil die Kapazitäten wohl noch knapp sind.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Aber für Asthma hat man das Spray und keine Krankschreibung.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber für Asthma hat man das Spray und keine Krankschreibung.


Auch mit Asthma ist man gefährdet und es geht ja darum, das man nicht in überfüllten Wartezimmern sitzen muß und sich mit Corona ansteckt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Aber was ist zum Beispiel, wenn man eine schon vorhanden Corona-Infektion nicht ausschließen kann, aber sich z.B. den Fuß bricht. 
Humpelt man dann erst zum Test und lässt prüfen, ob man wirklich Corona hat oder geht man erst zum Arzt und lässt den Fuß eingipsen?


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

Ein paar Schrauben reindrehen...

Das weiß ich so auch nicht. Ich würde auf jeden Fall dann erstmal im KH anrufen. Da die dort sowas eher behandeln als der Hausarzt.
Der Fuß man dann ja eingegippst, geschient oder schlimmstenfalls, je nach Bruch, operiert werden.
Unter Einhaltung von Schutzmaßnahmen könnte das dann dort behandelt werden.


----------



## Downsampler (18. April 2020)

Corona ist doch schon vorbei. Geschäfte öffnen usw. Was in China 5 Monate dauert, schaffen wir in Deutschland in 1,5 Monaten...


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2020)

In der einen Doku (Arte von gestern?) hatte ich nebenbei was bzgl. der Behandlungsmethode von schweren Corona-Erkrankungen mitbekommen. Ein deutscher (?) Arzt sprach darüber wie kompliziert die Sache mit der Beatmung eigentlich sei. Man müsse da einiges beachten, um die Lunge (auch nachhaltig) nicht zu schädigen. Nicht zu früh anfangen zu beatmen, da die Muskulatur schon nach nur 8 Stunden anfängt sich abzubauen. Nicht zu viel (also mit zu viel Luft/Sauerstoff) beatmen, da dies eine zusätzliche Belastung für die Lunge bedeuten, und das Gewebe zusätzlich schädigen würde (bzw. dem Virus verstärkt zuarbeiten würde). Und auch nicht zu lange beatmen (sehr oft werden Patienten mehrmals versuchsweise extubiert, bis sie am Ende dann endlich wieder selbstständig atmen können). Er betonte mehrmals dass das alles nicht so eine "gewöhnliche" Beatmung wäre, sonder man hier ganz behutsam/genau und individuell vorgehen müsse.

Vielleicht könnte das auch zumindest ein kleines Stück weit die unterschiedliche Quote bei den Todeszahlen erklären.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

Ich hoffe ja mal das dass Medikament "Remdesivir" wirklich so gut ist. Wenn das dann in großen Mengen verfügbar ist und man es rechtzeitig einsetzt, könnte man Beatmungsfälle stark minimieren.


----------



## geisi2 (18. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man von einem VT Medium  wie Telepolis richtig eine auf die Mütze bekommt, zeugt das eher davon, das man vieles richtig gemacht hat.



Soso Heise/Telepolis ist jetzt ein VT Medium. Einfach so weil du das behauptest? Mal gehört hast?
Na dann kannst du uns sicher den Telepolis Artikel leicht argumentativ zerlegen und beweisen das das über Spahn nur Fake News sind.
Aber ich tippe eher das da mal wieder einer rausgehauen wurde weil Bücklings Lieblinge in die Kritik geraten sind. Hatten wir ja schon...

Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung das Spahn wie viele andere in der Politik gerade als es für jeden wirklich absehbar war das da was kommt gnadenlos inkompetent reagiert haben.
Siehe auch Söder und Laschet. Sowohl die Wahl in Bayern als auch das Spitzenspiel Gladbach gegen Dortmund mussten ja unbedingt sein.
Jetzt feiert man die auch noch. Ich feier derweil Taiwan. Die hatten weniger Zeit aber anscheinend Entscheider mit mehr Hirn. 


Ganz ehrlich mir geht gewaltig auf den Sack das jede Vermutung oder logische Überlegungen aus gerade verfügbaren Informationen mit VT bezeichnet werden.
Ich bezweifle stark das diejenigen die das Wort inflationär verwenden überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen vermuten und kombinieren und einer VT kennen.
Und vielleicht auch mal kurz überlegen warum die klassischen Mainstream Medien kein gutes Haar an allem was alternativ (auch da vielleicht nochmal nachschlagen was das überhaupt bedeutet!) ist. Neeein sicher nicht aus Angst Klicks/Leser oder Zuschauer zu verlieren. Dann bitte aber auch bei den Mainstream Medien ganz genau hinschauen wer da so alles wie vernetzt ist und welche Interessen dort vertreten werden.

Wenigstens gibt es auch ganz gute News was neue Erkenntnisse betrifft.
YouTube

Kann natürlich sein das mit mehr Wissen zum Virus das in 1-3 Monaten wieder anders aussieht. z.B. das die eigentliche Immunisierung nur kurz anhält oder das Virus sich so verändert das man trotzdem wieder erkrankt.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung das Spahn wie viele andere in der Politik gerade als es für jeden wirklich absehbar war das da was kommt gnadenlos inkompetent reagiert haben.
> Siehe auch Söder und Laschet.


Mich hat  Söder eher positiv überrascht. Da er vorher ja immer sehr wirtschaftsnah war. Und jetzt auf einmal um die "Gesundheit des Volkes" scheinbar besorgt ist und wirtschaftliche Interessen in den Hintergrund stellt.



> Und vielleicht auch mal kurz überlegen warum die klassischen Mainstream Medien kein gutes Haar an allem was alternativ (auch da vielleicht nochmal nachschlagen was das überhaupt bedeutet!) ist. Neeein sicher nicht aus Angst Klicks/Leser oder Zuschauer zu verlieren. Dann bitte aber auch bei den Mainstream Medien ganz genau hinschauen wer da so alles wie vernetzt ist und welche Interessen dort vertreten werden.


Wenn ich schon "Mainstream" Medien immer wieder höre. Das Wort wird genauso inflationär gebraucht wie "Lügenpresse". Meistens von VT-Anhängern.
Es gibt nicht *die* Mainstream-Medien. Es gibt auch da kritische Töne und andere Ansichten.


----------



## Duvar (18. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> In der einen Doku (Arte von gestern?) hatte ich nebenbei was bzgl. der Behandlungsmethode von schweren Corona-Erkrankungen mitbekommen. Ein deutscher (?) Arzt sprach darüber wie kompliziert die Sache mit der Beatmung eigentlich sei. Man müsse da einiges beachten, um die Lunge (auch nachhaltig) nicht zu schädigen. Nicht zu früh anfangen zu beatmen, da die Muskulatur schon nach nur 8 Stunden anfängt sich abzubauen. Nicht zu viel (also mit zu viel Luft/Sauerstoff) beatmen, da dies eine zusätzliche Belastung für die Lunge bedeuten, und das Gewebe zusätzlich schädigen würde (bzw. dem Virus verstärkt zuarbeiten würde). Und auch nicht zu lange beatmen (sehr oft werden Patienten mehrmals versuchsweise extubiert, bis sie am Ende dann endlich wieder selbstständig atmen können). Er betonte mehrmals dass das alles nicht so eine "gewöhnliche" Beatmung wäre, sonder man hier ganz behutsam/genau und individuell vorgehen müsse.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte das auch zumindest ein kleines Stück weit die unterschiedliche Quote bei den Todeszahlen erklären.



Ja Beatmung ist keine leichte Angelegenheit, in Italien vermuten die ja,dass die hohe Zahl der Todesopfer auch daher rührt, dass die dort alle beatmet wurden, mit womöglich zu viel Druck usw. Man versucht so weit es geht von der Beatmung abzusehen, es sei denn man ist gezwungen, aber dabei wartet man nicht bis es ein Notfall wird, aber dennoch wartet man so lange es geht.
Lieber Sauerstoff über eine Sauerstoffbrille/Nasenbrille zuführen solange es geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass die Maßnahmen unausgewogen sind. Aber mir ist klar, dass die
> Zeit knapp  ist. Erwartet hätte ich für so einen Fall aber klar abgestimme Maßnahmenkataloge. Die
> scheint es nicht zu geben und man muss jetzt in windeseile etwas machen.



Die Maßnahmen sind definitiv extrem unausgewogen, das kritisiere ich ja ständig. Im Prinzip wurde ein vollständiger privater Shutdown veranlasst und ein minimalst kommerzieller, mit Ausnahmen auf Basis einer oberflächlichen Bedarfsanalyse. Aber zu keinem einzigen Zeitpunkt hat irgend ein Politiker in Deutschland mal ausgehend von den epidemologischen Mechanismen ausgearbeitet, was man machen müsste, um ein reduzierte Infektionsrisiko zu erreichen. Zu keinem. Auch keiner aus der Opposition. Die Aspekte waren stattdessen nur "wir müssen irgendwas machen" "kostet es direkt Menschenleben?" "kostet es Geld?". Alles was durch Punkt zwei nicht verhindert wurde, wurde gemäß Punkt 1 umgesetzt, selbst wenn es wenig zu "verhindert es Infektionen?" beiträgt, alles was gegen Punkt drei verstößt, wird bis heute unterlassen.

Der Unterschied zwischen mir und dir liegt aber in der Ansicht, welches Ende den größeren Korrekturbedarf hat: Meiner Meinung waren und sind die privaten Maßnahmen für eine akute Epidemiesituation angemessen. Was, in Anbetracht von 3000 Neuansteckungen jeden Tag, dringend fehlt sind entsprechende Maßnahmen in allen anderen Bereichen. Und hätte man die umgesetzt, könnten wir heute berechtigt über Lockerungen sprechen. Haben wir aber nicht.

Um mal ein Bildnis draus zu machen: Das berühmte Boot, in dem wir alle sitzen, ist am absaufen und wir schöpfen fleißig Wasser mit Papiertüten, damit es nicht so tief sinkt, dass Wellen über die Bordwand hereinbrechen. Weil die Tüten langsam durchgeweicht sind (Leute zunehmend am Rad drehen) fangen wir jetzt an, Löcher ins Papier zu schneiden, um die Belastung zu senken und ein reißen zu verhindern.
Während dessen sind dutzende gute Eimer als Sitzgelegenheit für die fettesten Insassen reserviert.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Labor Theorie:
> Coronavirus: Is there any evidence for lab release theory? - BBC News
> Relativ eindeutig wurde das Virus nicht "entwickelt", aber das heißt noch nicht dass es nicht trotzdem von dort entkommen sein könnte(!).



Eng verwandte Viren kommen in der Umgebung vor und das Labor forscht an diesen. Worauf die Erstinfektion zurückging, wird man also nie abschließend klären können, wenn es nicht zufällig einen eindeutigen Marker gibt. Allerdings ist das auch ziemlich egal, denn das ist, soweit ich es verstehe, kein Waffen-, sondern ein Medizinlabor, dass eben an in freier Wildbahn vorkommenden, unveränderten Viren forscht. Da kann nichts "ausbrechen", was nicht ohnehin schon draußen ist und die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen dienen den Forschern, die den infizierten Tieren für ihre Arbeit halt so nahe kommen müssen, wie sonst nur Buschfleischjäger.




Rolk schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise werden Gummiboothersteller nicht für die Ertrunkenen im Mittelmeer verantwortlich gemacht.



Also von mir werden die Billig-Großschlauchboot-Produzenten ganz klar für die anhaltende Flüchtlingstragödie verantwortlich gemacht.

(Soweit ich es nachvollziehen konnte -viele Berichte gibt es nicht- kommen die meisten der heute eingesetzte Boote übrigens aus oder zumindest über die Türkei. Aber unseren lieben, lieben Grenzschützer Erdogan wird die deutsche Regierung ja nie kritisieren...)




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, nachdem die Lockerungen bekannt wurden und wieder 20°C draußen sind, scheinen sich die Leute bereits jetzt schon nicht mehr um die Vorgaben zum Schutze vor Corona zu halten.
> 
> Wäre vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen die Lockerungen bzgl. der Bevölkerung erst zum Stichtag, dem 20. zu kommunizieren.
> 
> Bin echt gespannt wie sich die Zahlen von nun an entwickeln, gestern waren die Parks schon wieder voll.



Solche Änderungen sollte man, im Sinne eines reibungslosen Ablaufs, schon mit gewissem Vorlauf kommunizieren. Und im privaten Bereich gibt es überhaupt keine Lockerung, "leben" ist im Gegensatz zu "arbeiten" weiterhin verboten. Die Leute missachten die Maßnahmen nur allgemein immer mehr. Möglich, dass die Offensichtlichkeit, mit der umsatzbringende Infektionen jetzt gutgeheißen werden, die Sache etwas beschleunigt hat, aber ich sehe eher eine graduelle Entwicklung, die mehr mit der verstrichenen Zeit und dem Wetter skaliert, denn mit der Politik zusammen hängt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Anwältin Beate Bahner ist wieder frei | LTO.de
> 
> Wer soll das bitte glauben??
> 
> Insbesondere als Juristin, wo man direkt Zugang zu juristischen Datenbanken hat. Vor allem juristische Webseiten wie LTO berichten da sehr ausführlich über die neue Rechtslage und Gerichtsentscheidungen.



Immerhin ist die Frau so nett, immer wieder zu belegen, dass der Vorwurf "durchgeknallt" keine staatliche Willkür war...




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ach, da gibt es dann ja sicherlich Quittungen von Übernachtungen usw.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren in welchen Hotels man derzeit privat Einchecken kann, erst Recht im Ausland.



Einem Ausland ohne Anti-Corona-Maßnahmen zudem.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Text, dem ich sehr zustimme. Es gibt Maßnahmen, aber kein Konzept. Und genau das kritisiere ich:
> 
> _Die Sommerferien streichen, ernsthaft? Wenn der Politik nichts  Besseres  einfällt, hat das Virus schon gewonnen. In dieser Krise zeigt  sich  wieder einmal: Die Bedürfnisse von Kindern haben in Deutschland,  einem  der reichsten Länder der Welt, kaum Gewicht._
> Bildungspolitik und Corona: Lausige Krisenmanager - Politik - SZ.de
> ...



Die zweite Maßnahme ist, prinzipiell, sinnvoll. Es geht darum, dass alte Leute in den Heimen medizinisch versorgt werden sollen und Praxisärzte sind halt nicht dafür bekannt, ihren Geldeselstall freiwillig zu verlassen. In einer aktuen Epidemie (die wir haben, auch wenn der Umgang der Politik mit Arbeigebern das nicht zeigt), muss man da also nachhelfen und dafür wurden ja auch die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten geschaffen. Was mal wieder vollkommen Banane ist, ist der Rückgriff auf de facto Rentner.

Aber das ist das, was ich schon vor einigen Tagen geschrieben habe: Für deutsche Beamte zählt nur, was auf dem Papier steht. Und wenn da "ausgebildeter Arzt" steht, dann gilt die Person als in der Lage, sich unter allen Bedingungen 100%ig vor Infektionen zu schützen und man muss keine komplexeren Sicherheits-Überlegungen mehr anstellen. Alleine, dass offensichtlich eine ganze Reihe von Ärzten einem Heim zugeordnet werden sollen, ist im Sinne der Kontaktminimierung schon bescheuert...




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wäre durchaus sinnvoll das Schuljahr und das Semester zu verlängern und damit auch die Prüfungen nach hinten zu verschieben.
> Schließlich ist jetzt über Ostern schon 4 Wochen ohne richtigen Unterricht / Vorlesungen.



Die Sommerferien an Schulen sind aber nur 6 Wochen lang. Damit bekommst du keine 2-3 Monate fehlende Unterrichtsleistung kompensiert. Und Schüler sind begrenzt belastbar, dafür gibt es ja Ferien, und aktuell definitiv nicht in Erholungsurlaub. Die kommen ferienreif aus der Abschottung und brauchen vor Beginn des nächsten Halbjahres nochmal wenigstens 2-3 Wochen Pause. Nur für Abschlussklassen würde sich eine Verschiebung anbieten - wenn man denn die Lehrer dafür hat.

Und an die Unis kann man gar nichts machen, außer das Semester nicht zu zählen (was ja weitesgehend überall so gehandhabt wird). Oder willst du den Wintersemesterbeginn auf ewig und drei Tage in den Dezember verschieben, damit das Sommersemester 2020 länger weiterlaufen kann? Bringt auch niemandem was. Und wo die Lehre flexibel genug ist, kann jede Veranstaltungen einzeln innerhalb oder auch über die bestehenden Semestergrenzen hinaus verschoben werden.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Rentner wir doch gerade durch Corona reduziert. Kinder sind davon fast nicht betroffen.



Wir haben sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr Rentner als Corona-Tote.
(Und auch wenn ich ettliches von dem, was mir vorrangehende Generationen hinterlassen, als strafwürdig bezeichnen würde: Ich bin daegegen, das Verhältnis zwischen beiden Zahlen grundlegend zu ändern.)




Duvar schrieb:


> Weiteres Beatmungsgerät made in Turkey Milli Savunma Bakanl&#305;&#287;&#305; yuezde 100 yerli mekanik solunum cihaz&#305; ueretti - Son Dakika Haberler - (2/9)
> Soll jetzt schnell in Serie gehen und pro Woche 500 Stk gebaut werden + ein neues aus der ferne steuerbares Beatmungsgerät wurde gebaut.
> Was ich mich frage ist, muss erst sowas wie Corona kommen, damit man solch wichtige Sachen mal selbst baut?



Weil erst jetzt der aktuelle Massenbedarf für einfache Lösungen da ist? Beatmungsgeräte für mehr als nur eine Notfallversorgung sind sehr aufwendig und es lohnt sich einfach nicht, dieses Know-How für die normalerweise benötigten geringen Stückzahlen aufrechtzuerhalten. Da ist es viel günstiger, bei bestehenden Experten einzukaufen. Eigentlich wäre es das selbst jetzt noch, denn Dräger & Co müssen eben nicht erst neu und unter hohem Fehlerrisiko entwickeln, sondern brauchen "nur" zusätzliche Produktionslinien. Aber natürlich will und kann man als nicht-deutscher Staatschef keine Produktionslinien in Deutschland hochziehen und analoges gilt für die etablierten chinesischen,... Hersteller.



> In Istanbul wurden schon 7.5 Millionen Masken von der Bevölkerung for free aus den Apotheken geholt, weitere 500k wurden per Post an die Leute verschickt und weitere 1.11kk wurden heute  verteilt.
> Sowas hätte ich hier auch gerne gesehen.



7,5 Millionen klingt nach verdammt viel, wenn man bedenkt, wie laut die Klagen über fehlende Schutzausrüstung auch aus den türkischen Krankenhäusern sind. Die Anzahl würde ich erst glauben, wenn sie so auch von Oppositionellen verbeitet wird. (Aber die sitzen ja teilweise unter Todesgefahr im Knast)

Allerdings sind selbst 7,5 Millionen bei diesen einfachst-OP-Masken nicht die Welt. Sachgerecht zum Fremdschutz angewendet müssen die nach 3-4 Stunden entsorgt werden. Das heißt selbst bei optimaler Nutzung brauchen Leute im Home Office mindestens zwei Masken die Woche zum Einkaufen und gelegentliche körperliche Ertüchtung, außer Haus Arbeitende brauchen mindestens zwei Stück pro Tag. Davon ausgehend, dass die türkische Wirtschaft nicht stärker digitalisiert ist, als die Deutsche, wurde also bislang maximal eine halbe Tagesration verteilt. Und das sieht auch im Rest der Welt nicht viel besser aus, weil die Maskenproduktion trotz massiver Steigerung immer noch kaum für den medizinischen Bedarf ausreicht.

Natürlich kann man die Masken auch desinfizieren und versuchen, sie wieder zu verwenden, aber das geht nicht schadlos am Fließ vorbei. Ich würde nicht erwarten, dass eine derart falsch angewendete Maske nach 2-3 Tagen noch irgend einen Vorteil gegenüber einem dichten Seidentuch/Schal/... hat, den man sich um die untere Gesichtshälfte wickelt. Beide behindern die Flugbahn größerer Tropfen, das wars. Und gerade in der Türkei sollten, nach dem relgiösen Backlash der letzten 10-15 Jahre unter Erdogan, die meisten Haushalte über reichlich Kopftücher verfügen, die jetzt genutzt werden können. (Überzählige) Einweg-Masken sollte man unter diesen Bedingungen eher an Supermärkten und im ÖPNV vorrätig halten, damit man sie einem ohne eigenes Tuch in die Hand drücken kann.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sagt er ja. Die Nebenwirkungen sind alt und bekannt. Darum sollten man vor einer Anwendung einen Enzymtest machen. Und genau das scheint nicht überall gemacht zu werden.
> 
> Ich gehe bei allen Defiziten, die wir in unseren Krankenhäusern meinen zu erkennen, allen Fehlbehandlungen, den Krankenhauskeinen und der schlechten Pflege trotzdem davon aus, dass es im Vergleich zu der Welt da draußen extrem gut ist.  Das ist beruhigend. Solche Fehler passieren hier nicht oder zumindest selten.



Chloroquin & Co wurden, zumindest in Europa, bislang nur experimentell bei schwersten Fällen angewandt, eben wegen der Nebenwirkungen. Auch in Trumpistan gab es, trotz des heldenhaftes Einsatzes des obersten Idioten für die Chlorquinbeschaffung, bislang meines Wissens nach nur eine Studie an Schwerstkranken. (Und auch das natürlich nur mit Einverständniss) Erst wenn sich dabei eine deutliche Verbesserungs der Überlenschancen verglichen mit Kontrollgruppen ergeben hätte, hätte man auf breiterer Front damit zu therapieren versucht. Aber ich habe noch von keinem Durchbruch gehört, in den USA wurde der Versuch mit hohen Dosierungen sogar wegen vorzeitiger Todesfälle abgebrochen.

Du solltest echt aufhören, die Theorien von Leuten für bare Münze zu nehmen, die mit "könnte" Aussagen über Situationen spekulieren ohne vorher zu prüfen, ob es diese Situationen in Deutschland überhaupt gibt. Nur weil man alles in Frage stellen kann, heißt das nicht, dass jemand der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht, als Sugestivfragen zu stellen, mehr von der Sache versteht als jeder andere oder auch nur Gedankengängen folgt, die andere übersehen haben.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bisher waren die Briten die absoluten Gegner einer EU-Armee. Mal sehen, ob sich das jetzt ändert. Es gehen dann aber wieder die nationalistischen Ränkespiele los, in welcher Waffenschmiede bestellt wird. Da sind gerade die Franzosen keine neutralen Partner. Man könnte es aber teilweise machen. Eine EU-Armee und eine nationale schließen sich nicht aus. So 50-50 z.B. könnte man anfangen. Dazu müsste die EU-Armee nur ein eigenes Budget bekommen.



Der erste Schritt wäre eine Koordination zwischen der Armeen, vor allem auch bei der Beschaffung und schon damit sind wir überfordert. Und "wir" meint ganz besonders auch die Deutschen. So ist die Luftwaffe gerade dabei, eine ganze Reihe von F-18 als Ersatz für alte Tornados zu bestellen. Dabei ist die F-18 selbst in dieser Ausführung nur in Teilen neuer, aber kaum besser als der Tornado (in Teilen sogar deutlich schlechter), trifft hierzulande auf exakt 0 passende Infrastruktur und macht nichts, für das die Franzosen nicht längst die bessere Rafalle einsetzen würden. Aber dummerweise hat man es innerhalb der EU weder hinbekommen, die Ersatzteilversorgung für die Aufklärungs- und ECM-Tornados nach Ausscheiden der Jagdbomber zu sichern, noch entsprechende Eurofighter-Varianten entwickelt, noch ist man jetzt bereit, zugunsten eines bereits in der EU genutzten Luftfahrzeuges das wohl nutzloseste Stückchen deutscher Verteidigungspolitik zu überdenken. (Hauptgrund für die F-18: Es gibt sie in einer bereits für die ~20 in Deutschland stationierten US-Atombomben freigegebenen Version. Man hat -zu Recht- Bedenken, dass die Amis einen Eurofighter zeitnah lizensieren würden, ist aber auch weder bereit mit den Franzosen über eine alternative Regelung der nuklearen Teilhabe innerhalb der NATO zu reden noch ganz auf dieses komplett nutzloses Konzept zu verzichten. Wenn man aber nicht einmal das schafft, wie will man dann tatsächlich europäische Kommandostrukturen hinbekommen?)




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch besser laufen als in einem überfüllten Klassenverband, bei dem gar keine Zeit bleibt auf jede Frage einzugehen.
> Das  sowas aber schon an technischen Gegebenheiten scheitert ist peinlich aber irgendwann Lernen wir das mit dem "Neuland" auch noch.
> 
> Dann könnte Onlineunterricht sogar eine Chance bieten, denn einfache Fragen könnten auch von einem oder mehreren Referendaren bearbeitet werden.



Das aktuell größte Problem bei Online-Unterricht: Es nehmen wohl rund 1/4tel der Schüler überhaupt nicht teil. Viele davon, und zwar gerade die, die ihn am nötigsten hätten, ganz banal aus technischen Gründen. Die gleichen armen Familien, in denen die Eltern mangels eigener Bildung ihre Kinder nicht unterstützen können und in denen die schulischen Leistung unter der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit individueller Kinderzimmer (oder alternativer ruhiger Lernumgebungen) leiden, sind eben auch die Familien, in denen es keinen aktuellen (zum Teil gar keinen) PC gibt. Erst recht nicht einen pro Nase.

Da die deutsche Politik selbst mitten in einer Pandemie weiterhin unfähig ist, zuzugeben dass unser Bildungssystem schon aus rein praktischen Gründen massiv ungerecht und nach gesellschaftlichen Schichten stratifiziert ist, wird auch jetzt rein gar nichts gegen diese fehlenden Bildungschancen unternommen. Die einzige Hoffnung ist also die Wiedereröffnung der Schulen, damit wenigstens ein Teil der Bildung unter fairen Bedingungen stattfindet, sonst ist ein kompletter Jahrgang armer Kinder endgültig abgehängt.


----------



## geisi2 (18. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich hat  Söder eher positiv überrascht. Da er vorher ja immer sehr wirtschaftsnah war. Und jetzt auf einmal um die "Gesundheit des Volkes" scheinbar besorgt ist und wirtschaftliche Interessen in den Hintergrund stellt.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich schon "Mainstream" Medien immer wieder höre. Das Wort wird genauso inflationär gebraucht wie "Lügenpresse". Meistens von VT-Anhängern.
> Es gibt nicht *die* Mainstream-Medien. Es gibt auch da kritische Töne und andere Ansichten.



Ich hab mir die "Klassifizierung" nicht ausgedacht. 
Was ist denn ein VT Anhänger? Noch so ein dümmlicher Begriff der gerne mangels Argumenten gebraucht wird.

Das Trump Impeachment hab ich mir z.B. live reingezogen und war doch etwas überrascht wie und was Spiegel/Zeit/Sueddeutsche/ARD/ZDF etc so berichtet haben.
Lügenpresse ist da das falsche Wort weil nicht direkt gelogen aber entscheidende Aussagen von Zeugen einfach weggelassen wurden um dem Leser/Zuschauer ein klares Bild zu vermitteln.
Ich persönlich hätte aber gerne ALLE Fakten und nicht nur einen Teil. Das hat aber leider Methode um ein Meinungsbild zu erzeugen. Ich würde mir aber gerne anhand von reinen Infos selbst eine Meinung bilden. 

Ich kenne jetzt Söders Beweggründe nicht aber nachdem er sich nie wirklich viel um das Volk ansich geschert hat gehe ich eher von anderen Gründen aus.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal das dass Medikament "Remdesivir" wirklich so gut ist. Wenn das dann in großen Mengen verfügbar ist und man es rechtzeitig einsetzt, könnte man Beatmungsfälle stark minimieren.



Da es nur einen Hersteller gibt, kann man große Mengen schon mal vergessen.
Beim Rest entscheidet die Krankenkasse.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Das Trump Impeachment hab ich mir z.B. live reingezogen und war doch etwas überrascht wie und was Spiegel/Zeit/Sueddeutsche/ARD/ZDF etc so berichtet haben.
> Lügenpresse ist da das falsche Wort weil nicht direkt gelogen aber entscheidende Aussagen von Zeugen einfach weggelassen wurden um dem Leser/Zuschauer ein klares Bild zu vermitteln.




Die Zeugen hat man nicht weggelassen, die durften gar nicht aussagen. Richterliche Unabhängigkeit sieht anders aus.


----------



## geisi2 (18. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja Beatmung ist keine leichte Angelegenheit, in Italien vermuten die ja,dass die hohe Zahl der Todesopfer auch daher rührt, dass die dort alle beatmet wurden, mit womöglich zu viel Druck usw. Man versucht so weit es geht von der Beatmung abzusehen, es sei denn man ist gezwungen, aber dabei wartet man nicht bis es ein Notfall wird, aber dennoch wartet man so lange es geht.
> Lieber Sauerstoff über eine Sauerstoffbrille/Nasenbrille zuführen solange es geht.



Im Normalfall ist es  wohl so das die Entscheidung zu intubieren mit vorher festgestellten Werten aus der Diagnostik zusammenhängen. Welche das genau sind? k.A. 
Blutsauerstoff unter einem bestimmten Wert der mit normaler Sauerstoffbrille nicht angehoben werden kann? Müsste man einen Spezialisten fragen.

Aber die Vermutung das die Beatmung ansich dann die Todesursache ist habe ich jetzt auch schon öfters gelesen.

Ich hatte das Video schon gepostet passt aber hier gut dazu.
YouTube

Das sind jetzt nur erste Studien aber die Ergebnisse legen nahe das sowohl die Fälle an Menschen die zwar infiziert aber keine Symptome haben und auch die Dunkelziffer der bereits Infizierten sehr hoch ist. Wäre ja gut weil das die CFR gehörig drückt bzw. auch die unterschiedlichen Zahlen etwas relativieren würde.
Zumal ja keiner von uns weis wie die Kriterien zur Erfassung wirklich sind.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die "Klassifizierung" nicht ausgedacht...
> Was ist denn ein VT Anhänger? Noch so ein dümmlicher Begriff der gerne mangels Argumenten gebraucht wird.


Vielleicht ist "VT-Anhänger" ja auch nur eine Klassifizierung. 



> Das Trump Impeachment hab ich mir z.B. live reingezogen und war doch etwas überrascht wie und was Spiegel/Zeit/Sueddeutsche/ARD/ZDF etc so berichtet haben.
> Lügenpresse ist da das falsche Wort weil nicht direkt gelogen aber entscheidende Aussagen von Zeugen einfach weggelassen wurden um dem Leser/Zuschauer ein klares Bild zu vermitteln.
> Ich persönlich hätte aber gerne ALLE Fakten und nicht nur einen Teil. Das hat aber leider Methode um ein Meinungsbild zu erzeugen. Ich würde mir aber gerne anhand von reinen Infos selbst eine Meinung bilden.


Es gibt halt "Experten", da zähle ich dich jetzt nicht zu, welche die normalen Medien komplett ablehnen.

Und wenn ich mir mal vom "Birdman" hier im Forum, die Quellen angucke, das ist nicht eine normale bei. 



> Ich kenne jetzt Söders Beweggründe nicht aber nachdem er sich nie wirklich viel um das Volk ansich geschert hat gehe ich eher von anderen Gründen aus.


Ich kenne die wahren Gründe auch nicht. Aber er zeigt klare Kante.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da es nur einen Hersteller gibt, kann man große Mengen schon mal vergessen.


Können andere Hersteller nicht das Patent abkaufen um selber zu produzieren?


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Können andere Hersteller nicht das Patent abkaufen um selber zu produzieren?



Sie können es wenn dann nur lizenzieren. 
Ich wette mal die Lizenzkosten, die vom Patentinhaber festgelegt werden, liegen so bei über 100000€ pro Dosis. 
Da kannst du dann ausrechnen, was die Medikamente kosten und noch mal auf Sparbuch schauen.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie können es wenn dann nur lizenzieren.
> Ich wette mal die Lizenzkosten, die vom Patentinhaber festgelegt werden, liegen so bei über 100000€ pro Dosis.
> Da kannst du dann ausrechnen, was die Medikamente kosten und noch mal auf Sparbuch schauen.


Dann müßte Kartell-rechtlich was dagegen unternommen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müßte Kartell-rechtlich was dagegen unternommen werden.



Das kannst du in den USA vergessen. 
Sonst hätte man Facebook, Microsoft und Amazon schon lange zerschlagen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist "VT-Anhänger" ja auch nur eine Klassifizierung.



Das Problem ist bloß die mittlerweile erreichte Größe der verschwörungsidiotischen Blase:


			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/verschwoerungstheorien-propaganda-chaos-wie-rechtsextreme-in-der-coronakrise-zuendeln/25686934.html schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Sicht von Forscherin Ebner hilft die Corona-Krise Rechtsextremisten auch bei der Rekrutierung und Radikalisierung neuer Anhänger. Das liegt zum einen an den Ängsten, die die Pandemie auslöst. &#8222;Die werden angesprochen, um dann Erklärungen zu liefern, die oft mit Verschwörungstheorien zusammenhängen und Sündenböcke präsentieren.&#8220; Dazu komme, dass die Menschen im &#8222;Lockdown&#8220;-Modus viel mehr Zeit hätten, die sie in radikalen Foren verbringen könnten. &#8222;Ideologische Indoktrinierung funktioniert sehr stark über Wiederholung und permanente Überflutung mit Falschinformationen&#8220;, sagt Ebner. Und auch Einsamkeit in der Corona-Krise spiele eine wichtige Rolle, da es Rechtsextremisten verstünden, ein Zugehörigkeitsgefühl anzubieten.
> [...]
> Besorgniserregend findet er zudem, dass Videos, die das Virus verharmlosten, Millionen Aufrufe hätten. &#8222;Das geht weit über die verschwörungsideologische Blase hinaus.&#8220;


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ähm, ich hoffe inständig, dass eure Virologen die Daten und Fakten zusammentragen und
> nicht die Kanzlerin oder die SPD



Es sind jedenfalls leider nicht die Virologen, die Schlüsse aus den Zahlen ziehen...



> [Frau Dr. Merkel ist übrigens Physikerin.
> Doktorarbeit: _Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch
> und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden._
> Finde ich durchaus Interessant, hat aber nichts mit Virologie zu tun.]



Man beachte, dass das die gleiche Frau ist, die die Asse verbrochen hat, weil sie "damals noch nicht so perfekt war" 



> Naja. Mein, nach mehreren Magazinen warmgeschossenes StG-77, hat auch nicht mehr so gut getroffen. (Wehrdienst)
> Scheint ein generelles Problem zu sein, wenn der Lauf warm wird.



Rein technisch ist es das, aber das G36 war wohl mit Blick auf Preis und Gewicht noch anfälliger als die Modelle anderer Armeen.




muadib schrieb:


> Gab es bereits Untersuchungen welchen Unterschied es macht, ob man durch den Mund oder die Nase ausatmet?



Normales Atmen hat normalerweise gar kein großes Tröpfcheninfektionsrisiko. Das Problem ist Husten, Niesen, Räuspern, bei Mundrauminfektionen (Corona eher nicht) auch Sprechen. Das macht jeder von uns, z.T. ohne zu bemerken wenigstens ein paar mal die Stunde und jetzt, mit Erkältungserregern und Pollen im Umlauf, machen es einige auch mehrmals pro Minute. Und da macht ein Objekt vor dem Mund einen großen Unterschied.
(Auf sehr kurze Entfernung -Ärzte im OP- könnte auch normale Atmung ein Thema sein)




RyzA schrieb:


> Remdesivir: Half gegen Fieber und Atemnot - Patienten nach Behandlung entlassen - FOCUS Online
> 
> Große Hoffnung liegt jetzt im Ebola Medikament "Remdisivir". Wenn man das rechtzeitig einsetzt, können wohl die besonders schwere Verläufe vermieden werden.



Nach einer Studie mit 113 schwer Erkrankten, von denen 2 auch nur gestorben sind, würde ich eher "könnten" denn "können" schreiben. In der Regel sind es nicht die akut überlasteten Krankenhäuse, die solche experimentellen Behandlungen wagen, und eine 2% Todesquote hat man afaik mit guter medizinischer Versorgung in einigen Patiengruppen auch schon Remdisivier unterboten. Da es hier auch keine Kontrollgruppe war, ist eine Wirkung also schwer abschätzbar und leider gibt es in den USA gerade den Trend, jeden kleinen Pluspunkt der heimischen Pharmaindustrie zum ultimativen Durchbruch aufzubauschen.
Was man immerhin sagen kann: Im Gegensatz zu Chloroquin scheint Remdisivir die Sterblichkeit nicht anzuheben. Würde die Produktion gut laufen und wären nicht gerade neue Ebolafälle im Kono aufgetaucht, könnte man also auf breiter Front testen. Leider ist weder die eine noch die andere Bedingung erfüllt. Es steht also zu befürchten, dass die knappen Dosen jetzt in einer möglicherweise komplett nutzlosen Behandlung amerikansicher Covid-Patienten verbraucht werden, während in Afrik Leute an Ebola streben, die das Medikament definitiv hätte retten können, die aber leider weniger zahlungskräftig waren.




Duvar schrieb:


> Einfach nicht atmen neben anderen Leute, dann braucht ihr auch keine Maske.
> Hier 24min+ unter Wasser ohne zu atmen^^ YouTube
> Sollte reichen fürn schnellen Lidl Gang



Also hier in der Gegend hast du keine Chance mehr auf einen nenneswerten Einkauf in 24 Minuten und etwas energieaufwendiger als unter Wasser rumdümpeln ist die Sache auch.




Duvar schrieb:


> Im Mutterleib habt ihr 9 Monate lang nicht geatmet, verstehe nicht warum es nicht ein "Mutterleibsgerät" gibt



Gibt es, nennt sich ECMO und wird auch schon bei Covid-Patienten angewandt. Dummerweise ist es nicht nur extrem aufwendig (und deswegen kaum verfügbar) sondern auch hochgradig schädlich. Bei Erwachsenen liegt die Überlebensrate bei längeren Behandlungen bei unter 60%, über ein Drittel erleidet Hirnblutungen durch die Methode. Das Problem ist halt, dass man sich mit Technik statt einer körpereigenen Nabelschnur in den Kreislauf einklinken muss und das geht nur, solange du Blutgerinnung quasi komplett unterbindest. Und das heißt jede noch so kleine Verletzung des Blutkreislaufes, sei es eine Lungenentzündung (Covid 19 ... damn ...), ein kleiner Bluthochdruck (wurde da gerade jemand an eine Blutpumpe angeschlossen? ...) oder sonst irgendwas, was der Körper unter normalen Fällen selbst beheben könnte, führt direkt zu schweren bleibenden bis tödlichen Schäden.

Es hat halt seinen Grund, dass Ungeborene ein komplettes Organ ausbilden, um an Sauerstoff der Mutter ranzukommen, ohne ihren eigenen Kreislauf öffnen zu müssen und dass sie ihr Lungengewebe speziell an die Untätigkeit anpassen sowie den Blutfluss durchs Herzen ändern, um Lungenschäden zu vermeiden. Diese drei Punkte kann ein erwachsener Körper schlichtweg nicht bieten.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Da es sich nicht um Mainstream-Produkte handelt, kannst du idR  Filter in großen Mengen kaufen - oder (je nach Gerät sogar völlig  problemlos) "zuschneidbare" Filter (auch Aktivkohlefilter usw) aus dem  Zubehör kaufen. Und bei einem Kompressor hast du zwar einen Luftschlauch an dir, musst dafür aber keine schwere Flasche Tragen.



Kompositflaschen sind relativ leicht. Unter 6 kg für eine halbe Stunde Einsatz (oder 1-2 Stunden Ruhe) sollten machbar sein. Dafür muss man aber beim Feuerwehrzubehör, nicht bei den Tauchern anfragen. Letzteren ist es naturgemäß ziemlich egal, ob sie 10 kg Stahl auf dem Rücken und 2 kg Blei in der Weste, oder 3 kg Kunststoff auf dem Rücken und 9 kg Blei in der Weste haben bzw. da wird direkt die günstigere Variante B gekauft 




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Virologe befürchtet bald Zustände in Moskau wie in New York.
> ...*** Top-Virologe: Zustaende in Moskau bald wie in New York &#8212; RT Deutsch[/url]



Also wenn das der Stand der russischen Corona-Bekämpfung ist, dann werden die WEIT, WEITAUS schlimmere Zustände als New York haben:

"Man dachte zuerst, dass nur Patienten mit offensichtlichen Symptomen das Virus übertragen."

WTF?
Scheinbar gucken RT-Interviewer und RT-Interviewpartner selbst nur RT. Sowas wussten Leute, die sich aus vernünftigen Quellen informieren, schon vor dem ersten russischen Corona-Fall überhaupt. (Und dieses Zitat hat jetzt nicht irgendwer rausgehauen, sondern -Zitat RT- ein "führender russischer Virologe und Professor an der Staatlichen Universität Nowosibirsk".


(hoffen wir mal, dass die Aussagen nur RT-Fake-Propaganda ist, die die schlimme Situation nicht dem Versagen der Obrigkeit anhängen darf, und dass die Verantwortlichen doch etwas schlauer sind.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Braucht man gegen Viren nun den Partikelfilter oder den Dämpfe/Gase-Filter?



Feine Partikelfilter sollten reichen. Die Filtern zwar nicht unbedingt einzelne Viren, aber die lose sowie meist längst vertrocknet/inaktiv und gegen Tröfpchen und Partikel mit Viren hilft ein Partikelfilter gut. Gegebenenfalls sogar besser als einige Filter, die bestimmte Dämpfe auf chemischem Wege binden und wenig Wirkung gegen andere Substanzen haben.

Alki sucht aber gar nichts gegen Viren. Bei Arbeitsbedingungen mit >50 °C ist effektives social distancing eigentlich immer gegeben (Ausnahme: Saunen ), aber offensichtlich brauchen sie bei ihm auf Arbeit tatsächlich einen Staubschutz und bekommen den nicht mehr, weil der Markt von Coronaphaten leergekauft ist.




keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn sie in den USA nicht aufpassen, haben sie dort bald Bürgerkriege. Und Trump stachelt die Leute auch noch offen an, mit ihren Waffen in der Öffentlichkeit rumzurennen.



Hey: Immerhin tragen die Sturmhaube. Und so ein Sturmgewehr ist eine wirkungsvolle Maßnahme, um Abstand sicherzustellen.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Erstens suche ich mir die Quellen nicht aus



Oh, du wirst also zum posten gezwungen und jemand anders schreibt dir die Inhalte vor? Halte einen Tag Ruhe, wenn wir das SEK schicken sollen, zwei Tage wenn das KSK braucht.




Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ich like Dons Post einfach mal, obwohl ich eher links wähle und mir die CDU absolut nicht passt, aber in der momentanen Situation empfinde ich das vorgehen korrekt und A.Merkel hat sich meinen Respekt verdient.



Dafür, dass sie sich von Söder vorführen lässt?



> Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist der Wegfall der telefonischen Krankschreibungen, man muss wieder beim Hausarzt vorstellig werden.
> Das wird am Montag schon schweres Chaos geben.



Mit Chaos kann man leben. Mit den zusätzlichen Infektionen, für die es sorgen wird, nicht. Wortwörtlich nicht.
Aber sicherlich werden zwei Leute zusätzlich das genutzt haben, um ihrem Arzt einmal was ins Telefon zu husten und sich zwei freie Wochen zu gönnen. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Das hätte ich aus purem Selbstschutz auch gemacht, wenn mir mein Arbeitgeber kein partielles Home Office ermöglicht, sondern Normalbetrieb gefordert hätte (zum Glück wurde im Gegenteil Home Office angeordnet).
Und die gesamten Schutzmaßnahmen unserer Politiker enden ja immer genau da, wo der Umsatz von Unternehmen direkt betroffen ist. Also gilt für SPD und vor allem Union ganz klar: Wenn sicher mögliche Krankschreibungen dafür sorgen, dass einige Leute nicht Arbeiten gehen, dann muss man die Regeln so ändern, dass künftig wieder mehr Leute an Corona sterben.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber was ist zum Beispiel, wenn man eine schon vorhanden Corona-Infektion nicht ausschließen kann, aber sich z.B. den Fuß bricht.
> Humpelt man dann erst zum Test und lässt prüfen, ob man wirklich Corona hat oder geht man erst zum Arzt und lässt den Fuß eingipsen?



Anwort von Merkel, Spahn und Laschet:
Du holst dir einfach eine garantierte Corona-Infektion und schon sind alle Unsicherheiten beseitigt!

(Davon abgesehen: Mit einem Bruch würde ich eigentlich immer für eine sofortige Behandlung in die Notaufnahme gehen. Nicht zum Arzt für eine Krankschreibung.)




geisi2 schrieb:


> Soso Heise/Telepolis ist jetzt ein VT Medium. Einfach so weil du das behauptest? Mal gehört hast?



Also ich schließe mich zwar nicht seiner These an, dass es ein gutes Zeichen ist, wenn ein VTler-Medium jemanden zerlegt (die meisten Anhänger einer VT sind nun einmal gegen die gesamte restliche Welt und der Großteil dieser Welt ist trotzdem kritikwürdig), aber Telepolis berichtet definitiv sehr tendentiös. In Sachen Ukraine und NATO-Rüstungsfragen gibt es da beispielsweise quasi gar keinen Unterschied zu RT.
(In welche Richtung der Bias bei Corona ausschlägt, kann ich nicht sagen -Spahn zu kritisieren ist eher ein guter Ansatz-, aber bevor man das nicht geprüft hat, sollte man Telepolis bestenfalls als Sammlung möglicherweise interessanter Verweise auf andere Quellen betrachten.)



> Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung das Spahn wie viele andere in der Politik gerade als es für jeden wirklich absehbar war das da was kommt gnadenlos inkompetent reagiert haben.
> Siehe auch Söder und Laschet. Sowohl die Wahl in Bayern als auch das Spitzenspiel Gladbach gegen Dortmund mussten ja unbedingt sein.
> Jetzt feiert man die auch noch. Ich feier derweil Taiwan. Die hatten weniger Zeit aber anscheinend Entscheider mit mehr Hirn.



Taiwan hatte weniger Zeit? Es gibt nur wenige Länder der Welt, die schlechtere Verbindungen in die Volksrepublik China haben, als die Republik China 
Und zusätzlich hat Formosa schon vor rund 15000 Jahren alle Landgrenzen dauerhaft geschlossen.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Sommerferien an Schulen sind aber nur 6 Wochen lang. Damit bekommst du keine 2-3 Monate fehlende Unterrichtsleistung kompensiert.


Dazu kommt: Ferien werden auch gerne dazu genutzt bestimmte Bauarbeiten durchzuführen. Z.B. auch an Verkehrswegen, wo sonst durch den Schülerverkehr bedeutend mehr los ist.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Da hat man doch aktuell den Vorteil, dass nicht nur die Schüler zu Hause belieben müssen.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2020)

Soetwas wird nicht von jetzt auf gleich geplant, sondern, teils mit entsprechenden Haushalten, Jahre(e) im vorraus.


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es, nennt sich ECMO und wird auch schon bei Covid-Patienten angewandt.


Nennt sich das bei den Covid-Patienten eingesetzte Verfahren nicht HEXMO?

Edit:

Ok, HEXOMO ist wohl ein mobiler Oxygenator, ECMO steht für Extrakorporale Membranoxygenierung. Vom Prinzip her scheinbar gleich/ähnlich (hab die Artikel nicht gelesen)

Oxygenator &#8211; Wikipedia

Extrakorporale Membranoxygenierung &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rein technisch ist es das, aber das G36 war wohl mit Blick auf Preis und Gewicht noch anfälliger als die Modelle anderer Armeen.


Nehmen wir dieses Beispiel  einmal für mediale Mündigkeit. Der Sachverhalt war nach einem zwei Minutengespräch mit dem Hersteller erledigt. Es gibt ein Lastheft, das erfüllt das Gewehr, Nutzung jenseits des Lastenheftes ist Missbrauch. Der Hersteller sagte nur, man hat der Bundeswehr auch andere Gewehre angeboten, wollten sie nicht haben. Punkt. Das ist glaubwürdig und bestätigt.

Was macht die Hetzpresse daraus? Wochenlanges Gezehter,  unsere aaaaarmen Soldaten, quasi ohne Waffe. Hast Du noch nicht verstanden, wie Journalismus funktioniert? Es ist Unterhaltung, es sind Gerüchte, es wird manipuliert bis zum Gehtnichtmehr aber genau das ist so gewollte und sinnvoll. Denn nicht die Nachricht ist relevant, sondern nur, wie der Angetriggerte darauf reagiert. Und dann kann man nachsetzen. Das Problem war nicht das Gewehr, das Problem war das Lastenheft, was am Einsatzzweck minimal vorbeischoß. Und so geht das mit vielen Rüstungsprojekten. Da muss angesetzt werden, nicht beim Hersteller vom G36. 

Wie oft bist Du von Journalisten befragt worden? Ich habe es dreimal live erlebt, dreimal war ich im Thema ganz tief drin, dreimal gab es lange Interviews mit meinen Chefs, oder mir oder einem guten Freund und dann kam der Bericht. Man hört zu, staunt, fragt sich, ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Z.B. bei uns im UWTH, einer Außenstelle des Intitutes für Werkstoffkunde. Da erarbeiteten wir Zerlegetechiken für Kernbrennstäbe. Zum Testen hatten wie geometrisch originale Brennstäbe, aber aus abgereichertem Uran, aber quasi dem Rest, der auch in Muntion verbaut wird. Da strahlt nix, aber als Schwermetall ist Uran 238  gefährlich. Was meinst Du, was im "Hetzbericht" der HAZ stand? _"Droht eine radioaktive Verseuchung Garbsens"_

Und so geht das immer, wenn Du irgendwas von Report, Monitor oder sonst einem Schundmagazin hörst. Das ist Unterhaltung, das ist keine Wissenschaft. Da werden Leute stundenlang Interviewt und dann werden daraus willkürlich Dialoge zusammengeschnitten, die es so nicht gab. Man lädt sich zu Thema A ein und fragt dann zum Schluss belanglos ein bisschen zu Thema B. Worüber geht dann der Bericht? Über die Schweigementalität zu Thema B. Es ist so durchsichtig.

Wir werden nie wissen, was in Gänze passierte und wer was wann warum entschied. Bei keinem Unfall, bei keinem Projekt. Es laufen Dinge, die sind nicht dokumentiert. Hinterher kann man dann erahnen, was wohl los war. Mehr nicht. Du findest z.B. von Herrn Piech keine einzige schriftliche Anweisung. Er hat alles mündlich gemacht. Er wusste warum. Und hinterher hat man dann  einen riesigen Salat von Zeugenaussagen.

Und wie sieht es jetzt mit der Coronakrise aus? Defakto wissen wir nichts, rein gar nicht.
- Wo kommt es her? Gibt es viele Ansätze. Der plausibelste ist der natürliche Ursprung, andere Optionen sind möglich.
- Wie hoch ist die Mortalität? Weiß kein Menschen, alleine schon die Frage, Letalität ohne Behandlung, mit schlechter und mit guter. Dann die Dunkelziffern
- Wie wird es übertragen? Tja, gibt es wohl viele Optionen, und diese zu bewerten ist reiner Kaffeesatz.
- Dann geht es um unsere Politiker. Was haben die denn gemacht? Wissen wir, was hinter der Öffentlichkeit passierte? Nein. Für können nur zynisch behaupten
- Dann die Maßnahmen. Sind sie angemessen, übertrieben, unausgewogen, durch industrielle Bestechung beeinflusst, durch Naivität geleitet? 

Wir müssen ständig Entscheidungen treffen, ohne fundierte Informationen zu haben. Wissenschaftliche Grundlagen sind immer eine tolle Entscheidungshilfe, geht es um das Verhalten von Menschen, versagen sie.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und so geht das immer, wenn Du irgendwas von Report, Monitor oder sonst einem Schundmagazin hörst. Das ist Unterhaltung, das ist keine Wissenschaft. Da werden Leute stundenlang Interviewt und dann werden daraus willkürlich Dialoge zusammengeschnitten, die es so nicht gab. Man lädt sich zu Thema A ein und fragt dann zum Schluss belanglos ein bisschen zu Thema B. Worüber geht dann der Bericht? Über die Schweigementalität zu Thema B. Es ist so durchsichtig.



Du hörst dich an, wie die Typen von der AfD, die ständige über die Lügenpresse faseln. 
Wer in seinem Fachbereich gut ist, kann natürlich auch auf Fragen antworten, ohne die Antworten ablesen zu müssen. Wer das nicht kann hat entweder was zu verbergen oder hat nichts drauf.


Aber mal zurück zum Thema:
Wie Liechtenstein das Coronavirus mit einem biometrischen Armband bekaempfen will | WEB.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hörst dich an, wie die Typen von der AfD, die ständige über die Lügenpresse faseln.


Nein, die betreiben es selektiv und wollen andere Dinge unterschieben. Ich rede mit keinem Wort darüber, dass es _"bewusst von denen da oben" _manipuliert wird, ich versuche nur zu erklären, dass man viele Berichte nicht zu ernst nehmen darf. Das ist genau das Gegenteil dessen, was AfDler behaupten.

Es geht darum mit Distanz zu bewerten, was gemacht wurde. Was sind denn _"aus gut unterrichteten Quellen"?_ Das ist der Hausmeister. Wie fundiert sind dagegen komplett abgedruckte Interviews z.B. im Deutschlandfunk, wenn zwei Spezialisten gegenseitig einen Schlagabtausch haben. Dann wird es relevant.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer das nicht kann hat entweder was zu verbergen oder hat nichts drauf.


Das meinst Du jetzt nicht ernst. 

Erstens haben wir perfekt informiert und dann wurde daraus irgend ein Mist zusammengeschnitten. Das ist die eine Option. Das passiert eigentlich immer, weil Journalisten vor allem eines haben. Kein Fachwissen. Die verstehen nicht, was ihnen erklärt wird. Weiter lade ich mich dann morgen mal bei Dir zu irgend einem Thema ein, halte denn  die Kamera auf Dich, mache grelles gelbes Licht von oben an, möglichst heiß, damit Du schwitzt und dann frage ich Dich spontan nach Deinem Projekt in Bhopal vor 36 Jahren und warum Du im Untersuchungsausschuss gelogen hast?
_
"Ähhh, was habe ich, ähhh" _Soviel zur Schweigementalität von Firma XY, die bis 2020 anhält und jede Aufklärung verhindert. Von Herrn DDK007 haben wir enge Verbindungen zum indischen Verteidigungsministerium entdeckt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was sind denn "aus gut unterrichtreten Quellen" Das ist der Hausmeister.



Natürlich sind Hausmeister und Administratoren immer gut unterrichtete Quellen, da Sie überall reinkommen und alles lesen können. 
Der Hausmeister analog und der Admin digital.

NSA-Spaehaffaere: Wie Snowden Zugriff auf die Geheimdokumente bekam - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Hausmeister und Administratoren immer gut unterrichtete Quellen, da Sie überall reinkommen und alles lesen können.
> Der Hausmeister analog und der Admin digital.



Aber die haben keine Ahnung. _"Ja, hier kamen nachts immer Leute rein und raus"_. Ja natürlich, nicht, weil wir Beweise vernichtet haben, sondern weil wie durchlaufende Versuche kontrolliert haben. Und wenn Du diese Art "Information" nicht als reine Unterhaltung erkennst, tut es mir leid. Journalisten machen nichts weiter als Anfangsverdächtigungen aufzustellen. Wenn daraus dann ein Untersuchungsdausschuß entspringt, hat man viel gewonnen. Hat aber z.B. ein NSU Gerichtsprozess alle Fragen geklärt und oder ganz im Gegenteil viele Fragen offen gelassen?


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Und ein Anfangsverdacht muss natürlich zu weiteren Ermittlungen führen. Das hängt dann aber von der Staatsanwaltschaft ab. 

Aber wir entfernen uns hier sehr weit  vom Thema.
Deshalb BTT:

Mehr als 100.000 Corona-Tote in Europa_18.04.2020 21:29 Uhr_
In Europa sind inzwischen mehr als 100.000 Menschen nach einer Infektion mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus gestorben. Die Zahl der Todesopfer erhöhte sich am Abend auf mindestens 100.501, wie eine Zählung der Nachrichtenagentur AFP auf Grundlage von Behördenangaben ergab. Das sind knapp zwei Drittel der weltweiten Corona-Todesfälle. Insgesamt wurden fast 1,14 Millionen Corona-Fälle in europäischen Ländern registriert. Europa ist der am stärksten von der Pandemie betroffene Kontinent. Weltweit liegt die Zahl der bestätigen Corona-Infektionsfälle bei fast 2,3 Millionen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Mehr als 100.000 Corona-Tote in Europa*


Mit Corona, oder an Corona? Das ist ein Unterschied.

Die Unsicherheit ist riesig. Wenn ich von 100.000 Toten lese, sind das für mich 50.000-200.000,


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

An Corona. Woran denn sonst. 
Wer ohne Test zu Hause stirbt, landet gar nicht in der Statistik. 

In vielen Ländern landen selbst die Toten aus Heimen nicht in der Statistik. Die Todeszahl ist also wohl noch ein ganze Stück höher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Todeszahl ist also wohl noch ein ganze Stück höher.


Vermutlich, das sage ich seit den ersten Beträgen hier. Das war in China so und ist in Europa so. Um wieviel wir reden? Keine Ahnung, spielt bei vielen Menschen, die totgeweiht im Pflegeheim lagen, auch keine Rolle mehr. Es ist in solchen Fällen meiner Meinung auch egal, woran sie starben, wenn es mehrere Vorerkrankungen gab. Alles hatte seinen Teil.

Ich persönlich nenne es darum für mich "Sie starben mit Corona". Interessant sind immer die Altersaufschlüsselungen der Menschen, die mit Coronaviewren gestorben sind. Das istr ist etwas älter, ich suche mal nach aktuelleren Daten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was wir beide jetzt dazu sagen, ist hier gut zusammengefasst. Tenor: Wir wissen es nicht genau

*Zweifel an RKI-Todeszahlen: Gibt es in Wahrheit viel weniger Corona-Tote - oder sogar deutlich mehr?*
Corona Deutschland: Todesfaelle?


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2020)

Ja RK da hast du verdammt Recht, die meisten Journalisten haben einfach keine Ahnung von dem was sie beschreiben.
Das ist keine Lügenpresse, aber die arbeiten sich einfach nicht in Themen ein aber müssen ja unbedingt einen Beitrag machen der groteske Fehler hat und damit verwirren sie die Leser.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Sie starben natürlich an Corona. Die Vorerkrankung ist selten so tödlich, dass die Leute innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen sterben. Und dann auch nicht 30 Leute fast zeitgleich.
Im Fall der Fälle gibt das CT Auskunft:



			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ein-tieferer-Einblick-in-die-Infektions-Tests-gegen-Coronavirus-SARS-CoV-2-4691821.html?seite=3 schrieb:
			
		

> *CT-Röntgen*
> 
> Ein bisschen aus dem Fokus geraten ist der klassische &#8222;Schnelltest&#8220;, der ebenfalls erst bei etwas späterem Verlauf der Covid-19-Erkrankung zum Einsatz kommen kann: die CT-Röntgenaufnahme der Lunge. Erfahrene Radiologen können mit den Aufnahmen Covid-19 erkennen und von normaler Pneumonie unterscheiden.
> 
> ...







Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gibt es in Wahrheit viel weniger Corona-Tote - oder sogar deutlich mehr?



Es können nicht weniger Tote sein als gezählt wurde. Das ist totaler Müll. 
Der Fehler geht wenn dann nach oben, durch nicht erkannte Fälle.

Das sagen auch die Fachleute:


> Der Präsident des Robert-Koch-Instituts, Professor Dr. Lothar Wieler, entgegnete dieser Kritik am Freitag auf einer Pressekonferenz. &#8222;Die Sterberate wird eher unter- als überschätzt&#8220;, so seine These. Er geht davon aus, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich sogar mehr Corona-Tote in Deutschland gibt, als die offiziellen Zahlen widerspiegeln. Oftmals werde das Virus postmortal nicht mehr festgestellt, so dass es eine hohe Dunkelziffer geben könnte.





> Der Medizinstatistik-Experte Gerd Antes ging im Spiegel-Interview auf das Problem ein: "Viele von denen, die jetzt am Coronavirus sterben, wären möglicherweise auch ohne das Virus gestorben, aber später."



Aber trotzdem ist dann die Todesursache das Virus. Wenn man jemanden sterbenskranken umbringt, und sei es aktive Sterbehilfe, bleibt es auch Totschlag/Mord.

Bei Tötungsdelikten sieht es mit der Erkennung übrigens auch nicht besser aus:


			
				https://www.ksta.de/viele-morde-bleiben-unentdeckt-13315584 schrieb:
			
		

> &#8222;Wenn ein Licht auf jedem Grab brennen würde, in dem das Opfer eines unentdeckten Mordes liegt, dann wären Deutschlands Friedhöfe nachts taghell erleuchtet&#8220;



Womit wir auch wieder zu Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen kommen, wo sehr schnell zu einer natürlichen Todesursache tendiert wird:


			
				https://www.ksta.de/viele-morde-bleiben-unentdeckt-13315584 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade in Hospizen, wo Sterben nichts Ungewöhnliches sei, würden &#8222;viel zu schnell und zu unkritisch Totenscheine&#8220; ausgestellt, kritisierte der Geschäftsführer der Stiftung, Eugen Brysch.



Viele Morde bleiben unentdeckt | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger
Ein Paradies für Mörder &#8211; blooDNAcid | Scienceblogs.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2020)

Zur Beurteilung der Gefährlichkeit eines Virus wäre es dennoch wichtig zu wissen, ob es eher kritische Situationen verschärft, oder ob es sie aus dem nichts heraus verursacht. Der Vergleich mit dem Mörder greift hier nicht, da dessen Wirkweise ja auch auf vollkommen gesunde angewandt werden könnte. Bei einem Virus mit unklarer Wirkweise ist dieser Transfer nicht theoretisch möglich, hier muss man die Fallzahlen analysieren. Es gibt auf alle Fälle Mechanismen, die für bedrohlichere Todeszahlen sorgen kann, als der realen Lage angemessen wären.

Aber: Es gibt auch Mechanismen mit gegenteiliger Wirkung, die also die Zahl der "Corona"-Toten niedriger ausfallen lassen, als die tatsächliche Zahl der Opfer. Und von diesen Mechanismen gibt es sogar eine ganze Menge. Bis wir bessere Analysen haben, teile zumindest ich daher die Meinung des RKI: Wir wissen es nicht genau, Abweichungen sind in beide Richtungen denkbar aber "mehr als angegeben" ist die mit großem Vorsprung wahrscheinlichere Abweichung. Bei Entscheidungen, die man nicht bis zu einer besseren Datenlage verschieben kann (und das sind dieser Tage viele), sollte man also eher von einer höhere Mortalität ausgehen, als die derzeitigen Statistiken nahelegen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Soetwas wird nicht von jetzt auf gleich geplant, sondern, teils mit entsprechenden Haushalten, Jahre(e) im vorraus.



Das, was auf Jahre im voraus geplant wird, ist in der Regel selten akut notwendig. Und aufgrund von Störungen überall in allen Abläufen müssen Planungen sowieso überprüft werden. Nützt ja nichts, wenn vor 5 Jahren für die Sommerferien eine Baumaßnahme geplant hat, jetzt aber die Hälfte der Arbeiter wegen einem Verdachtsfall in Quarantäne ist oder sie wegen Verzögerung bei der Materiallieferung noch an ihrem letzten Job sitzen. Ich will nicht sagen, dass man jetzt alles umplanen sollte, aber ich denke der Teil wäre vergleichsweise einfach lösbar. Das weitaus größere Problem ist der eigentliche Unterricht.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Nennt sich das bei den Covid-Patienten eingesetzte Verfahren nicht HEXMO?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, da gibt es noch eine ganze Menge mehr Variationen. Aber ich denke, für Duvar reicht es irgendeine Bezeichnung mit passendem Bezug hinzu packen...




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nehmen wir dieses Beispiel  einmal für mediale Mündigkeit. Der Sachverhalt war nach einem zwei Minutengespräch mit dem Hersteller erledigt. Es gibt ein Lastheft, das erfüllt das Gewehr, Nutzung jenseits des Lastenheftes ist Missbrauch. Der Hersteller sagte nur, man hat der Bundeswehr auch andere Gewehre angeboten, wollten sie nicht haben. Punkt. Das ist glaubwürdig und bestätigt.
> 
> Was macht die Hetzpresse daraus? Wochenlanges Gezehter,  unsere aaaaarmen Soldaten, quasi ohne Waffe. Hast Du noch nicht verstanden, wie Journalismus funktioniert?



? Was hat meine Journalismusverständniss und was hat die Hetzpresse damit zu tun? Wenn dich meine Wahrnehmung des Falls damals interessiert: Ich habe genau die Aussage aus deinem ersten Absatz in ähnlichem Umfange aus der von mir bevorzugten Presse bezogen und danach noch gelegentlich einen Beitrag über die Unfähigkeit von Verteidigungsministern, Aufträge so zu formulieren, dass am Ende vernünftige Ausrüstung bei rüberkommt. 

In meinem einzelnen Satz an SlaveToTheRave ging es aber nur um die technischen Eigenschaften.



> Und so geht das immer, wenn Du irgendwas von Report, Monitor oder sonst einem Schundmagazin hörst.



Na dann ist es ja gut, dass ich sehr selten was von diesen Formaten höre. 



> Und wie sieht es jetzt mit der Coronakrise aus? Defakto wissen wir nichts, rein gar nicht.
> - Wo kommt es her? Gibt es viele Ansätze. Der plausibelste ist der natürliche Ursprung, andere Optionen sind möglich.
> - Wie hoch ist die Mortalität? Weiß kein Menschen, alleine schon die Frage, Letalität ohne Behandlung, mit schlechter und mit guter. Dann die Dunkelziffern
> - Wie wird es übertragen? Tja, gibt es wohl viele Optionen, und diese zu bewerten ist reiner Kaffeesatz.



Das liegt im Falle von Corona aber nur eingeschränkt an der Informationsweitergabe und größtenteils daran, dass die Prozesse die für eine abschließende Beantwortung deiner Fragen nötig sind, normalerweise Jahre dauern und bislang nicht einmal Monate reibungsfreier Bearbeitung zur Verfügung standen. Das ist unbefriedigend, sollte aber nicht mit manipulativer Berichterstattung insbesondere im Fernsehen verglichen werden. An der Stelle übrigens als Tipp von jemandem, der noch nie interviewt wurde (aber sich schon mal auf dem Titel einer ausländischen Regionalzeitung wiedergefunden hat ): Man kann darauf bestehen, dass einem die Bearbeitung vor Veröffentlichung erst noch einmal vorgelegt und von einem freigegeben werden muss.



> - Dann geht es um unsere Politiker. Was haben die denn gemacht? Wissen wir, was hinter der Öffentlichkeit passierte? Nein. Für können nur zynisch behaupten



Ich kümmere mich wenig darum, wie die Prozesse hinter der Fassade aussehen. Was zählt sind die Auswirkungen und da unsere Politiker nicht strunzdumm sind und selbst ohne externe Agenturzen über ein großes Beraterheer verfügen, kann man in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass man sich bewusst für einen der Auswirkungen entschieden hat. Ich verwende zwar manchmal zynisch-ironische Formulierungen, die das überspitzt so darstellen, aber in eigentlichen Aussagen werfe ich Politikern selten vor, dass sie aus Dummheit Fehler gemacht haben. Sondern nahezu immer, dass sie bewusst die falschen Dinge priorisiert und deswegen Schaden für die Allgemeinheit angerichtet haben.



> - Dann die Maßnahmen. Sind sie angemessen, übertrieben, unausgewogen, durch industrielle Bestechung beeinflusst, durch Naivität geleitet?



Das zu diskutieren ist Kernthema dieses Threads. Wobei wir über "unausgewogen" glaube ich nicht lange zu streiten brauchen, das liegt auf der Hand. Ob es konkrete Bestechung gab, ist z.B. mir reichlich egal denn (s.o.) ob jemand der Industrie in die Hände spielt, weil die an eine Entscheidung geknüpftes Geld rüberschiebt oder weil er einschlägige Aktien besitzt oder weil er oder seine Partei auf (Wahlkampf-)Spenden angewiesen ist oder weil er weiß, dass die entsprechende Industrie gute Kontakte zu Springer & Co hat oder weil er sich darauf verlassen kann, dass zur nächsten Wahl eh niemand mehr an die Entscheidung selbst oder an die Pandemie denkt, ihm aber ggf. die Arbeitslosenzahlen vorwirft oder weil ganz konkret in dieser Industrie besonders viele seiner Wähler angestellt sind oder weil die Leute sowieso zu blöd sind, die indirekt durch die industriefreundliche Entscheidung entstehenden Schäden zuzuordnen, aber sehr wohl die einer Alternativentscheidung sofort dem Politiker in die Schuhe würden oder ... macht einfach keinen Unterschied. Am Ende ist eine Entscheidung im Sinne von A zu Ungunsten von B. Und wenn A ein paar Unternehmer und B eine große Menschenmasse ist, dann ist das eindeutig schlecht. Ob Unfähigkeit, Vorgeingenommenheit oder kriminelle Energie dahinterstecken, wäre höchstens bei konkreter Strafbarkeit letzterer interessant. Aber Politikbeeinflussung wird in Deutschland praktisch gar nicht reglementiert, also gehe ich für diese Frage allgemein von einem "Nein" aus und komme so oder so zu dem Schluss:
Dieser Politiker ist, aus welchem Grund auch immer, ungeeignet für seinen Job und gehört ausgetauscht. Und solange er für seine Ernennung nicht gelogen hat (das kann man meist vortrefflich diskutieren ) sollte man gleich noch einen großen Bogen um die machen, die dafür verantwortlich sind. In der Regel sind ja ohnehin viele an einer Entscheidung beteiligt und der sie am Ende Verkündende nur wenig wichtiger als viele um ihn herum.

(Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich hier meist ganze Parteien oder Koalitionen kritisiere. Wenn Merkel Ramsauer gegen Dobrindt austausch und dann Dobrindt gegen Scheuer, am Ende aber weiterhin nur Scheiß bei rauskommt, dann brauche ich keine aufwendige Analyse der Hinterzimmer zu machen um festzustellen, dass ein vierter CSU-Verkehrsminister von Merkels Gnaden vermutlich auch keine Bereicherung wäre. Erst recht nicht, wenn die gleiche Führung die Kette Jung/Guttenberg/Maizere/Leyen/Karrenbauer zu verantworten hat.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

Hier noch einmal ein schöner Artikel zum Stand der genetischen  Untersuchungen. Viele Antworten und noch mehr Fragen und Spekulation.

_"... Nach genetischen Studien ist SARS-CoV-2 schon vor Jahrzehnten in  Südchina entstanden, die ersten Infektionen des für Menschen  gefährlichen Typs könnten im September 2019 geschehen sein.  ... 

... Alle zwei Wochen scheint das Virus in Großbritannien eine Mutation zu  durchlaufen. Die Wissenschaftler versuchen, aus der Analyse der  Mutationen den Zeitpunkt und den Ort zu finden, wo das Virus, das dem  Sars-Virus sehr nahe ist, entstanden ist. __Nach Genom-Analysen  ist das Virus in ähnlicher Form bereits zwischen 40 Jahre und 70 Jahre  unterwegs. Der engste Verwandte von SARS-CoV-2, der bislang gefunden  wurde, wurde 2013 in Fledermäusen in der südchinesischen Provinz Yunnan  entdeckt, das RaTG13-Virus. Ein ähnliches Virus wurde auch in  Schuppentieren gefunden. Das neue Coronavirus ist wahrscheinlich in  Fledermäusen so mutiert, dass es auf Menschen überspringen kann." ...

.... Nach der jüngsten Studie, für die das Genom von 1000 SARS-CoV-2-Viren  untersucht wurde, konnte die Ausbreitung des menschlichen Virus auf  einen Zeitpunkt zwischen dem 11. September und dem 16. Dezember, so das  an der Analyse beteiligte Institut für Forensische Genetik in Münster,  datiert werden.

... Die in den USA verbreitete Spekulation, dass das Virus aus einem Labor  in Wuhan stammt, teilt Forster nicht: "Ich würde sagen, die  ursprüngliche Verbreitung begann mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit in  Südchina als in Wuhan."

Der israelische Fernsehsender Channel 12 berichtete, dass US-Geheimdienste schon im November Israel von einer Coronavirus-Epidemie informiert haben sollen. ... In China zirkuliert bekanntlich die Theorie,  dass das Virus von den 280 US-Soldaten eingeschleppt worden sein  könnte, die an den World Military Games vom 18. bis 27. Oktober in Wuhan  teilgenommen haben._
Warnten US-Geheimdienste schon Anfang November vor einer Epidemie in Wuhan? | Telepolis




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Was hat meine Journalismusverständniss und was hat die Presse damit zu tun? )


Ich war gereizt. Alles gut, hat sich ja geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, für Duvar ...


Ich hatte nicht für oder wegen Duvar gefragt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Um das Thema mit Sterbehilfe und unentdeckten Toden noch mal zu illustrieren ist mir gerade ein kleines Beispiel eingefallen. Dabei ist insbesondere auch die Abweichung in der Spurenlage sehr gering (eventuell Fingerabdrücke auf der Fernbedienung), aber die Strafhöhe von Straffrei bis Lebenslang maximal distanziert. 

Folgender Sachverhalt: Jemand hängt an einem Beatmungsgerät, zu dem es eine Fernbedienung zum abschalten gibt. 
1) Arzt nimmt die Fernbedienung und schaltet ab => Totschlag/Mord nach §212/211 StGB => Freiheitsstrafe ab 10  Jahren / Lebenslang
2) Patient bittet Arzt um die Abschaltung, dieser führt diese mit der Fernbedienung durch (Aktive Sterbehilfe) => Tötung auf Verlangen nach §216 StGB => 6 Monate bis 5 Jahre
3) Patient bittet Arzt um die Fernbedienung und führt diese selbst durch (Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung) => Ehemalige Geschäftsmäßige Förderung der Selbsttötung nach §217 StGB => bis 3 Jahre, jetzt straffrei
4) Patient nimmt selbst die Fernbedienung => Suizid => straffrei

Nun kommen als Knackpunkte noch hinzu, das die Beatmung bei COVID-19 ein künstliches Koma erfordert, es ist also für die Willensäußerung vorher eine Patientenverfügung nötig. 
Ein Demenzpatient kann auch nicht mehr rechtlich wirksam in seine Tötung einwilligen.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, die sicher noch mal das BVerfG oder den BGH beschäftigen wird, in wie weit es in Hinblick auf das durch das vom BVerfG geschaffene Grundrecht auf selbstbestimmtes Sterben möglich ist, vor einer Demenz eine Patientenverfügung zu verfassen, die einem weiterhin das Entscheidungsrecht auf Selbsttötung einräumt. Also, dass die Entscheidung des ob und wie schon gefallen ist und man dann in der Demenz nur noch über das wann selbst entscheidet.





Don-71 schrieb:


> warum Restaurants geschlossen sind



Weil das Virus ohne Wirt nicht überlebt.


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2020)

#stayhome





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzQ_ATeI96k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vr2FLgmWCJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## geisi2 (19. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh ja die beiden Intelligenzbestien mit ihren zwei Posts über mir, sind sich einig das die Maßnahmen unausgewogen sind, weil sie das so feststellen?
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr mal hinterfragen, warum die Maßnahmen genau so sind, wie sie sind, aber da wird ja gleich auf Korruption und Bestechung spekuliert.
> 
> ...



Du Intelligenzbestie übergibst lieber das Denken. Aber klar das in einem leeren Eimer keine Wasserbewegung stattfindet.

Warst du nicht derjenige der u.A. auch mich angegangen ist als ich geschrieben hatte man muss mehr testen oder generell wenn Bücklings Lieblinge kritisiert wurden? Noch bevor überhaupt die Schulen zu waren.
Was ich für Vorstellungen hätte bzgl der Kosten etc etc? Ja dann reden wir zwei heute mal über Kosten...
Fakt ist es wurden die ersten wichtigen Wochen verschlafen...es war absehbar und es wurde NICHTS gemacht außer zu relativieren und zu  verharmlosen. Erlebte Geschichte sozusagen.


@ruyven_macaran 


> Taiwan hatte weniger Zeit? Es gibt nur wenige Länder der Welt, die schlechtere Verbindungen in die Volksrepublik China haben, als die Republik China
> Und zusätzlich hat Formosa schon vor rund 15000 Jahren alle Landgrenzen dauerhaft geschlossen.



Taiwan hatte weniger Zeit...
Taiwan-China-Konflikt: Zwei ungleiche Brueder | tagesschau.de
Von China und WHO ignoriert: Taiwan weiss, wie Covid-19 eingedaemmt werden kann - FOCUS Online


----------



## seahawk (19. April 2020)

Das  ganze wird doch längst von Big-Pharma gesteuert. Die Impfindustrie will den Menschen gefügig machen.


----------



## keinnick (19. April 2020)

Hast Du dazu eine seriöse Quelle oder ist das Dein persönlicher Eindruck?


----------



## seahawk (19. April 2020)

Goolge mal Impfmafia und Corona.

Was aber auf jeden Fall fehlt, ist eine langfristige Progonose, wenn man so etwas liest:

&#8222;*Covid-19* ist erst vorbei, wenn es eine *Impfung*  gibt. Es sollen ja sieben Milliarden Menschen so eine Impfung bekommen.  Da sehe ich ein großes Sicherheitsthema, und alles, was gescheit  geprüft wird, das dauert&#8220;, meinte Infektiologe Christoph Wenisch laut  Nachrichtenportal _krone.at_ in der _Ö1_-Reihe &#8222;Im Journal zu Gast&#8220;. Wenisch ist Leiter der Infektionsabteilung am Wiener Kaiser-Franz-Josef-Spital..

Dann muss man den Leuten sagen, dass wir hier noch über Jahre mit massiven Einschränkungen sprechen werden. Und dann muss man über den Schutz der Grundrechte und die Neuordnung des Wirtschaftssystems und des Wohlstandes sprechen.


----------



## Nickles (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Um das Thema mit Sterbehilfe und unentdeckten Toden noch mal zu illustrieren ist mir gerade ein kleines Beispiel eingefallen. Dabei ist insbesondere auch die Abweichung in der Spurenlage sehr gering (eventuell Fingerabdrücke auf der Fernbedienung), aber die Strafhöhe von Straffrei bis Lebenslang maximal distanziert.
> 
> Folgender Sachverhalt: Jemand hängt an einem Beatmungsgerät, zu dem es eine Fernbedienung zum abschalten gibt.
> 1) Arzt nimmt die Fernbedienung und schaltet ab => Totschlag/Mord nach §212/211 StGB => Freiheitsstrafe ab 10  Jahren / Lebenslang
> ...




Rechtfertigende Pflichtenkollision googeln, dadurch besteht schon keine Strafbarkeit gem. Totschlag.
Mord schon gar nicht, da es an einem Mordmerkmal fehlt.
§ 216 StGB ist seit dem 26.02.2020 nach herrschender Meinung in der Literatur  unwirksam und wird in absehbarer Zeit qua Richtervorlage nach Karlsruhe geschickt und dort für unvereinbar und nichtig erklärt werden, aus den gleichen Gründen wie § 217 StGB.
Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für den § 228 StGB.

Zudem ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass eine Abschaltung nicht nur zulässig sondern sogar verfassungsrechtlich geboten ist. Das liegt daran, dass der rechtliche Sachverhalt des Handels durch Unterlassen in Garantenstellung im Alltag kaum reflektiert wird und kein Verständnis vorhanden ist.

Hierzu eine der besten Strafrechtler des Landes.
Tatjana Hörnle ist eine deutsche Rechtswissenschaftlerin und Rechtsphilosophin, die insbesondere durch ihre Arbeiten zum Sexualstrafrecht, zur Straftheorie und zur Philosophie der Menschenwürde bekannt wurde. Seit Juni 2019 ist sie Direktorin am Max-Planck-Institut zur Erforschung von Kriminalität, Sicherheit und Recht (ehemals Max-Planck-Institut für ausländisches und internationales Strafrecht) in Freiburg im Breisgau. Sie leitet am MPI die Abteilung Strafrecht.
Dilemmata bei der Zuteilung von Beatmungsgeraeten | Verfassungsblog

--
Pers:- Jurastudium mit Schwerpunkt Öffentliches Recht mit Prädikatsexamen abgeschlossen.


----------



## seahawk (19. April 2020)

Experten sehen keinen Impfstoff: No guarantee we will ever find a vaccine for coronavirus, says UK expert - Hull Live


----------



## geisi2 (19. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb stehen wir auch weltweit bei der erfolgreichen Corona Bekämpfung an Platz 2, weil NICHTS gemacht und alles verschlafen wurde.
> Nur ein Land managt Virus-Krise besser als Deutschland, laut Sicherheitsranking - FOCUS Online
> Corona-Krise: Im Laendervergleich liegt Deutschland sehr weit vorn - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Was will man auch erwarten wenn Leute von sich selbst auf andere schließen!





> Laut dem „Spiegel“, dem die Analyse nach eigenen Angaben vorlag, bezog sich die Datenerhebung auf Faktoren wie den Zeitraum von Ausgangsbeschränkungen und die Zahl der Verstöße gegen eben solche, die Ausstattung von Krankenhäusern und die flächendeckende Verfügbarkeit von Corona-Tests.



Süd Korea steht schlechter da als wir? Das bezweifel ich auch mal stark denn Dank schneller Reaktion wurde hier wenigstens verhindert das man die Wirtschaft in Tiefschlaf versetzen muss. Zumal es sich in deinen verlinkten Artikeln hier eher um Meinungen als gesicherte Fakten handelt. Oder nennen wir es Vermutungen

Und weil man so schnell reagiert hat musste man sich von Platz 40 vorarbeiten?


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das  ganze wird doch längst von Big-Pharma gesteuert. Die Impfindustrie will den Menschen gefügig machen.



Impfindustrie? Aluhut vergessen?


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2020)

Klar das die damit auch Geld verdienen wollen, aber Impfungen sind nun mal sehr wichtig. Sogar überlebenswichtig.
Ohne Impfungen würde es noch viele fiese Krankheiten geben.
Ich bin auch für eine Impfpflicht.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Süd Korea steht schlechter da als wir? Das bezweifel ich auch mal stark denn Dank schneller Reaktion wurde hier wenigstens verhindert das man die Wirtschaft in Tiefschlaf versetzen muss.


Wo ist die Wirtschaft denn im Tiefschlaf? Man hat lediglich die kleinen lokalen Dienstleister geschlossen. Genau wie Südkorea (und jedes andere Land ausser Schweden) auch. Und im Gegensatz zu einer Menge anderer Länder die Industriebetriebe komplett unangetastet gelassen.
Die Kurzarbeit kommt vom Nachfrage-/Produktionsstop in anderen Ländern, nicht aus deutschen Vorschriften.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Coronavirus-Pandemie: Labor in Wuhan wehrt sich gegen Vorwuerfe | tagesschau.de



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Kurzarbeit kommt vom Nachfrage-/Produktionsstop in anderen Ländern, nicht aus deutschen Vorschriften.



Oder um als Firma das Gehalt der Mitarbeiter einzusparen und trotzdem Dividende auszuzahlen. 
Corona: Dividende trotz Staatshilfe &#8211; Autokonzerne in der Kritik
Corona-Krise und Unternehmen: Die Hilfen kassieren - die Gewinne auch - DER SPIEGEL
Besonders dreist:


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/corona-krise-und-unternehmen-die-hilfen-kassieren-die-gewinne-auch-a-5054d7d2-d06e-4a88-bd9f-2a7eeced5722 schrieb:
			
		

> So hat etwa der Fahrzeugzulieferer Knorr-Bremse mittlerweile für fast alle deutschen Standorte Kurzarbeit angemeldet. Das Unternehmen nimmt zudem Kredite über 750 Millionen Euro auf, um "in dem herausfordernden Umfeld die Stabilität des Unternehmens zu sichern". Zugleich hat Knorr-Bremse angekündigt "trotz der aktuellen Herausforderungen" bis zur Hälfte des Jahresgewinns als Dividende auszuschütten.





			
				https://industriemagazin.at/a/knorr-bremse-nimmt-schulden-auf-fuer-dividende-von-heinz-hermann-thiele schrieb:
			
		

> Der Konzern nutze entsprechende Kreditlinien, um seinen operativen Handlungsspielraum zu vergrößern. Zudem verkündete Knorr-Bremse Kurzarbeit an einzelnen Standorten in Deutschland, einen Stellenabbau in Amerika und eine Rücknahme seiner Geschäftsprogose.
> 
> Dennoch will Knorr-Bremse 40 bis 50 Prozent des Gewinns vom vergangenen Jahr an die Aktionäre auszahlen. Bei einem von Analysten auf rund 620 Mio. Euro geschätzten Überschuss wären das bis zu 310 Mio. Euro. Der Löwenanteil geht an den Investor Heinz Hermann Thiele, der mehr als 70 Prozent der Konzernanteile hält. Thiele war jüngst überraschend bei der Lufthansa eingestiegen. Er hält nach bisherigen Stimmrechtsmitteilungen zehn Prozent an der Fluggesellschaft, die von der Coronakrise besonders betroffen ist.



Auch extra3 hatte das Donnerstag Abend erwähnt.




Nickles schrieb:


> Rechtfertigende Pflichtenkollision googeln, dadurch besteht schon keine Strafbarkeit gem. Totschlag.
> Mord schon gar nicht, da es an einem Mordmerkmal fehlt.
> § 216 StGB ist seit dem 26.02.2020 nach herrschender Meinung in der Literatur unwirksam und wird in absehbarer Zeit qua Richtervorlage nach Karlsruhe geschickt und dort für unvereinbar und nichtig erklärt werden, aus den gleichen Gründen wie § 217 StGB.
> Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für den § 228 StGB.



Bist du Jurist?

Die Fallversion 1 bezog sich nicht auf medizinische Gründe, sondern es ging rein um das abschalten. Wenn der Patient im Koma liegt, käme durchaus das Mordmerkmal der Heimtücke in betracht.


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar das die damit auch Geld verdienen wollen, aber Impfungen sind nun mal sehr wichtig. Sogar überlebenswichtig.
> Ohne Impfungen würde es noch viele fiese Krankheiten geben.
> Ich bin auch für eine Impfpflicht.


Angeblich warten sie mit der Corona-Impfung noch bis diese auch Autismus verursacht...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Experten sehen keinen Impfstoff: No guarantee we will ever find a vaccine for coronavirus, says UK expert - Hull Live


Ja, das las ich schon ganz am Anfang der Pandemie. Dazu sieht man an den aktuellen Genanalysen, dass das Virus ordentlich mutiert.  Es wird sicherlich irgendwelche Impfstoffe geben, ob sie wirken, sei dahin gestellt. Ist wie mit der Grippe. Viel mehr müssen wir darauf hoffen, dass das Virus sich an den menschen anpasst und weniger gefährlich wird, so wie andere Viren.

Vor Monaten las ich den Hinweis, dass bei diesem Virus Impfungen nach bekannten Methoden mit einem Mechnismus ähnlich dem Dengue-Fieber kontraproduktiv sein könnten.Ich hoffe inständig, das bestätigt sich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Angeblich warten sie mit der Corona-Impfung noch bis diese auch Autismus verursacht...



Was sollen solche komplett abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien schon wieder???

Zumal was sollte das Ziel sein, wenn alle Autisten sind??

Wobei das natürlich in einer Situation wie jetzt Vorteile hätte. Alle Leute würden alleine zu Hause am PC sitzen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was sollen solche komplett abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien schon wieder???
> 
> Zumal was sollte das Ziel sein, wenn alle Autisten sind??
> 
> Wobei das natürlich in einer Situation wie jetzt Vorteile hätte. Alle Leute würden alleine zu Hause am PC sitzen.



Genau das, eine Verschwörungstheorie für die Impfgegner^^ 
Hab den Spruch auch geklaut.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Dann schreib das gefälligst so und stellt das nicht wie einen von dir geglaubten fake Fakt hin.




Scheint alles noch zu dauern, wenn selbst die Entscheidung erst Ende Mai fällt: Corona-Krise: Wie geht es fuer Studierende weiter? | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/coronavirus-studierende-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Universität will für sich bewerten, wann und wie sie aus dem Online-Betrieb wieder in den Präsenzbetrieb wechseln kann. So will die Universität Münster zum Beispiel zu Pfingsten hin neu bewerten, ob Präsenzveranstaltungen unter gewissen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen wieder stattfinden können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

Nickles schrieb:


> Dilemmata bei der Zuteilung von Beatmungsgeraeten | Verfassungsblog


Danke, ein sehr guter Text, der ob der Kürze natürlich in Oberflächigkeit gefangen ist und bei mir viele Fragen aufwirft. 

*1. Auswahl der Patienten.*
Warum um Herrgottswillen ist es angeblich ethisch nur legitim, nach Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit auszuwählen? Warum soll der gering Erkrankte, der mit einer umfassenden Behandlung schneller gesundet und es vielleicht auch ohne spezielle Geräte schafft, ein Gerät oder Medikament bevorzugt bekommen, vor Menschen, die es nachweislich dringend benötigen mit schlechterer Prognose? Warum spielt z.B. die prognostizierte Behandlungsdauer keine Rolle? Warum darf es keine transparenten Auswahlkriterien geben, wie wir sie z.B. aus dem Kündigungsrecht kennen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass Menschen sich vorbereiten können und ihr Leben daran anpassen. Wenn ich z.B. wüßte, dass ich auf der Prioritätsliste weit hinten stehen, wäre ich besonders vorsichtig. 

*2. Unterlassung der Behandlung*
Wie werden Fälle beurteilt, in denen Krankenhäuser z.B. die Richtlinie herausgeben, dass 10% der Behandlungsgeräte als Reserve für ausfallende Geräte ungenutzt bleiben müssen, damit jeder Patient, der ein Gerät bekommen hat, auch im Fall eines Ausfalles eines der vielen eingesetzten Geräte, und damit der Hinfälligkeit der gesamten Behandlung, weiter behandelt werden kann? Neue Patienten werden dann, trotz scheinbar verfügbarer Geräte nicht behandelt. Unterlassene Hilfeleistung? Oder andersherum, wenn diese Reserve eingesetzt wird und ein Patient dann wegen des Ausfalles einer Kleinigkeit stirbt, für die es keinen Ersatz mehr gibt: Fahrlässige Tötung?

*3. Wechsel der Patienten*
Warum ist es so ein Problem, jemandem Behandlungsmethoden zum Schutze anderer nicht weiter zu geben? Beispiel: Wir verunglücken in der Arktik und ein Patient mit Verletzung bekommt drei Decken, damit er nicht erfriert. Als ein zweiter erkrankt, bekommt er eine der drei Decken des ersten. Der erste Verletzte erfriert zwei Tage später. Pflichtverletzung? Aktive Sterbehilfe? Ganz schwer.

Patienten bekommen ja viel mehr als nur ein Beamtungsgeräte. Das ist eines von vielen der gesamten Intensivmedizin, z.B. werden aiuch Medikamente knapp und in Folge Dosierungen reduziert. Alles ist wichtig, vor allem der Pflegende, der neben einem sitzt und aufpasst, damit er schnell eingreifen kann. Hilft er anderen, greift er bei mir zu spät ein. Das Beamtungsgerät, an dem sich alle Diskussionen aufhängen, ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Ganzen, den Rest der Behandlung bekommt man auch ohne dieses eine Gerät. 

Wie sollen Fälle beurteilt werden, in denen z.B. ein Beatmungsgeräte durch zwei Mundstücke verdoppelt wird, mit dem Risiko der höheren Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit. Wenn dann beide Patientens sterben, was passiert dann? Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, einen Patienten sicher zu retten. Genau bei Medikamenten. Werden sie knapp, wird oft die Dosis für alle leicht reduziert. Bis zu welchem Grad ist das sinnvoll? Ganz schwer

*Meine Meinung:*
Ärztinnen in solchen Situationen haben es schwer genug. Sie helfen und wem sie helfen, ist meiner Meinung nach ihre subjektive Entscheidung. Solange sie arbeiten, können Sie damit für mich defakto niemals eine unterlassene Hilfestellung begehen. Klagen dieser Art würde ich idealerweise gar nicht zulassen. Anders im Fall der Arztin oder des Pflegenden, der Däumchendrehend irgendwas macht, und Patienten sterben lässt. 

Weiter halte ich klare und transparente Regeln für sinnvoll. Sowas wie ein zehn Punkte System. Und Punkte bekommt man für viele Dinge, über die man vorher reden kann und die gesetzlich festgelegt werden. Z.B. je nach Genesungswahrscheinlichkeit, Lebenserwartung, Alter und Anzahl der Kinder, sozialer Aktivität, usw. Ganz schwierig, aber darüber nach dieser Krise offen zu diskutieren und analog zum Kündigungsrecht irgend welche sozialen Kategorien zu finden, halte ich für sinnvoll. Also z.B.
0-5 Punkte für Genesungswahrscheinlichkeit
0-2 Punkte je nach Lebenserwartung
0-2 Punkte für Kinder je nach Anzahl und Alter
0-1 Punkte als Sonderpunkt für soziale Stellung (Arzt) oder andere Soziale Aktivität

Ich drücke allen die Daumen, nicht schwer zu erkranken und allen Arztinnen und Pflegenden wünsche ich, dass sie niemals diese schweren Entscheidungen durch Mangelversorgung treffen müssen. Und wenn, halte ich jede Anklage für hinfällig, solange nicht nachweislich Besteuchungsgeld geflossen ist, Untätigkeit vorliegt oder offensichtliche vorsätzliche Behandlungsfehler.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. wüßte, dass ich auf der Prioritätsliste weit hinten stehen, wäre ich besonders vorsichtig.



Wie soll so eine Prioritätenliste aussehen? Ganz am Ende stehen die Nazis?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie soll so eine Prioritätenliste aussehen? Ganz am Ende stehen die Nazis?


Steht unter "meine Meinung", ergänzte ich noch, während Du schon antwortest. Ich speichere ja oft zwischen, während ich noch schreibe. Immer ein bisschen warten, wenn es längere Teste sind. 

Neee, Nazis stehen nicht am Ende. Aber Punkte wie Vorstrafen für Körperletzung könnten z.B. beim Sonderpunkt mit eingehen und diesen vernageln. Dann kann auch der bekennende Menschenfeind zumindest 9 von 10 möglichen Gummipunkte zusammen bekommen.

Nachtrag:
Aber aus diesem Punkt stellt sich mir eine andere Frage. Muss z.B. eine Ärztin einen Patienten behandeln, der sie vergewaltigte oder ein Arzt jemanden, der im zusammengeschlagen hat? Darf man als Arzt, oder allgemein als Hilfe Gebender in solchen Fälle die  Hilfe verweigern? Oder fällt das unter unterlassene Hilfeleistung?


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2020)

31 Tote in "Horror-Altenheim" - Pfleger kommen nicht mehr zur Arbeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh ja die beiden Intelligenzbestien mit ihren zwei Posts über mir, sind sich einig das die Maßnahmen unausgewogen sind, weil sie das so feststellen?
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr mal hinterfragen, warum die Maßnahmen genau so sind, wie sie sind, aber da wird ja gleich auf Korruption und Bestechung spekuliert.



Vielleicht solltest du Intelligenznochbestier mal das Ding zwischen deinen Ohren anwerfen und mein Post nochmal lesen. Ich habe ausdrücklich und sogar recht ausführlich geschrieben, dass ich niemandem Korruption und Bestechung unterstelle, sondern mir bequem ein halbes Dutzend anderer Erklärungen für die Einseitigkeit der Maßnahmen vorstellen kann. Und ich habe auch klar geschrieben, was ich warum einseitig finde. Wenn du über diese meine Sichtweise diskutieren willst: Pack Argumente aus und zerschlag die Einigkeit zwischen mir und Rotkaeppchen mit freuden. Dafür ist das Forum da. Wofür es nicht da ist: Posts mit Beleidigungen und 0 eigener Aussage verbreiten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nun kommen als Knackpunkte noch hinzu, das die Beatmung bei COVID-19 ein künstliches Koma erfordert, es ist also für die Willensäußerung vorher eine Patientenverfügung nötig.



Das hat nichts mit Covid-19 zu tun. Wenn intubiert wird, wird praktisch immer betäubt. Unsere Reflexe auf Objekte in den Atemwegen sind so stark, dass zum Teil selbst Bewusstlose versuchen, sich die Intubierung aus dem Hals zu reißen. Jemanden unsediert so zu behandeln wäre pure Folter.

Ein rechtlich-ethisches Problem ergibt sich daraus aber selten. Invasive künstliche Beatmung ist schädlich und wird somit erst angewandt, wenn es gar nicht mehr anders geht und in der Praxis dürfte es nur selten zu einem Zustand kommen, bei dem der Patient längere Zeit genau auf der Grenze zwischen "nichts geht kaputt, nichts wird besser" balanciert. Nach ein paar Wochen ist die Sache normalerweise entschieden und der Patient tot oder kommt wieder mit einer Atemmaske aus, welche auch bei Bewussten angewandt werden kann.




geisi2 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> 
> Taiwan hatte weniger Zeit...
> ...



Häh? Ich sehe da jede Menge von dem üblen WHO-Bashing bezüglich Taiwan, dass mich schon in den meisten Medien seit Tagen zum Kotzen bringt, aber der einzige nicht-spekulative Hinweis auf den Zeitrahmen lautet "42 Fälle Anfang März". Das ist nicht früh, dass ist verdammt spät (Gründe, warum das zu erwarten war, habe ich schon genannt).
Wäre Taiwan früh dran gewesen, dann wären sie jetzt schon auf dem abklingenden Ast. Stattdessen hatte ich gerade erst letzte Woche das Problem, dass Kontakte in Taiwan nur noch schlecht zu erreichen waren, weil sie erst da ins Home Office gewechselt sind und jede Menge zu organisieren hatten. Man wähnte sich bislang derart unbetroffen von der ganzen Sache, dass man erst jetzt Maßnahmen umsetzt, die selbst Deutschland schon vor über einem Monat umgesetzt hat und wir sind gegenüber Taiwan nun wirklich kein Digitalisierungsvorreiter, der so etwas einfach nur schneller hinbekommt. Ganz im Gegenteil.




seahawk schrieb:


> Goolge mal Impfmafia und Corona.



Soll ich auch noch Hitler und Hohlerde googlen? Bislang hat die "Impfmafia" doch gar nichts zu Corona im Angebot und "Big Pharma" präsentiert sich als "Pile of Little Pharmas", die alle gegeneinander versuchen, der Erste mit dem großen Reibach zu sein.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb stehen wir auch weltweit bei der erfolgreichen Corona Bekämpfung an Platz 2, weil NICHTS gemacht und alles verschlafen wurde.



WTF???
Eben gerade hast du noch Taiwan gelobt, jetzt haben wir also Israel vor uns. (In Sachen Totalität stimmt das sicherlich.) Südkorea hat definitiv auch wirkungsvoller gehandelt, Norwegen und Finnland haben weniger Erkrankungen pro Einwohner und weniger Todesfälle pro Erkrankten, Australien und Neuseeland ebenfalls und diverse Länder in Osteuropa, Südamerika und zum Teil auch Asien (z.B. Japan) haben es bislang geschafft, einen großflächigen Ausbruch soweit auszubremsen, dass man erstmal abwarten muss, ehe man da überhaupt akute Maßnahmen beurteilen kann. Also wenn das Platz 2 ist, dann gilt oben auf dem Siegertreppchen wegen Überbelegung gerade die 1,5-mm-Abstandsregel...
Was stimmt: Wir sind sicherlich nicht auf dem letzten Platz. Der Schock aus Italien und die relativ schnelle Reaktion auf französische Isolierungsmaßnahmen in Kombination mit unserem noch vergleichsweise guten Kranken- und Sozialsystem haben definitiv das schlimmste verhindert, wenn man unsere Lage mal mit England oder Spanien vergleicht. Aber das hier ist nicht Schach und der Vorletzte noch lange kein Sieger.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo ist die Wirtschaft denn im Tiefschlaf? Man hat lediglich die kleinen lokalen Dienstleister geschlossen. Genau wie Südkorea (und jedes andere Land ausser Schweden) auch. Und im Gegensatz zu einer Menge anderer Länder die Industriebetriebe komplett unangetastet gelassen.
> Die Kurzarbeit kommt vom Nachfrage-/Produktionsstop in anderen Ländern, nicht aus deutschen Vorschriften.



Südkorea hat das öffentlich/private Leben kaum runtergefahren, sondern nur unter Dauerüberwachung gestellt. Da ist vieles bis heute offen, was bei uns schon lange zu hat. Industrie stimmt aber - im Kreis der >100000-Fälle-haber gibt es kein Land außer den USA, in dem Arbeitnehmer ohne direkten Kundenkontakt weiterhin komplett ohne Schutzmaßnahmen zur Arbeit gerufen werden dürfen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke, ein sehr guter Text, der ob der Kürze natürlich in Oberflächigkeit gefangen ist und bei mir viele Fragen aufwirft.



Die Hauptfrage für mich wäre: Wer hat da schon wieder einen ethisch angehauchten Juratheoretiker von der Leine gelassen? Das ist doch genau die gleiche abgehobene Debatte, wie bei Ausweichmanövern von selbstlenkenden Autos. "Wenn Entscheidung A und Entscheidung B mit genau gleicher Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Tode eines Menschen führen, welche Wahl solll man da treffen?"
Und die Frage ist hier noch bescheuert als dort, denn die Abschätzung von Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten ist immer nur eine grobe Vorhersage, bei der es immer mehr als genug Nuancen gibt, auf die man eine Entscheidung aufbauen könnte, sodass man nie in dieses abstrakte "genau gleich"-Szenario kommen wird.



> *1. Auswahl der Patienten.*
> Warum um Herrgottswillen ist es angeblich ethisch nur legitim, nach Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit auszuwählen? Warum soll der gering Erkrankte, der mit einer umfassenden Behandlung schneller gesundet und es vielleicht auch ohne spezielle Geräte schafft, ein Gerät oder Medikament bevorzugt bekommen, vor Menschen, die es nachweislich dringend benötigen mit schlechterer Prognose?



Die "ausschließlich" Argumentation ist mir beim Querlesen entgangen, aber sollte sie so drin stehen, wäre das ein weitere Beispiel für Praxisferne: Die Triage ist eine Dreiteilung und sortiert als erste Gruppe diejenigen aus, die erstmal auch ohne Behandlung durchhalten. Diskutiert wird nur über die Sortierung zwischen den anderen beiden Gruppen - die, die man sofort behandelt und die, die man als hoffnungslos liegen lässt.



> *2. Unterlassung der Behandlung*
> Wie werden Fälle beurteilt, in denen Krankenhäuser z.B. die Richtlinie herausgeben, dass 10% der Behandlungsgeräte als Reserve für ausfallende Geräte ungenutzt bleiben müssen, damit jeder Patient, der ein Gerät bekommen hat, auch im Fall eines Ausfalles eines der vielen eingesetzten Geräte, und damit der Hinfälligkeit der gesamten Behandlung, weiter behandelt werden kann?



Kein Arzt wird jemals einem Patienten eine mögliche und akut nötige Behandlung vermeigern, nur um auf hypothetische Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein. Aber man braucht eine Rechengrundlage für die Kapazitäten und wenn man da keine Betriebsreserven einplant, dann wird ein Krankenhaus bis unters Dach zugestapelt und ein anderes, etwas weiter entferntes bleibt halb leer. Geht dann wirklich was kaputt, kommt es zu unnötigen Toten. Kapazitätsberechnungen mit Reserven sind keine Balance zwischen "Backup" und "direkt sterben lassen", sondern zwischen "Backup" und "weiteren Patienten verzögert behandeln" (weil er woanders eingeliefert wird). Und die gleichen Zahlen dienen auch als Grundlage, wenn man vorsorglich Patienten aus bereits stark belasteten Kliniken in weniger belastete verlegt, um genau dieses Dilemma zu vermeiden. Auch da muss man zwei medizinisch negative Aspekte abwägen (die Gefährdung des bestehenden Patienten bei der Verlegung udn die Gefährdung neuer Patienten durch Versorgungsengpässe) und sie somit beziffern können.



> *3. Wechsel der Patienten*
> Warum ist es so ein Problem, jemandem Behandlungsmethoden zum Schutze anderer nicht weiter zu geben? Beispiel: Wir verunglücken in der Arktik und ein Patient mit Verletzung bekommt drei Decken, damit er nicht erfriert. Als ein zweiter erkrankt, bekommt er eine der drei Decken des ersten. Der erste Verletzte erfriert zwei Tage später. Pflichtverletzung? Aktive Sterbehilfe? Ganz schwer.



Das ist der riesige Unterschied zwischen Tod durch Unterlassen und Tod durch aktives Eingreifen.



> *Meine Meinung:*
> Ärztinnen in solchen Situationen haben es schwer genug. Sie helfen und wem sie helfen, ist meiner Meinung nach ihre subjektive Entscheidung. Solange sie arbeiten, können Sie damit für mich defakto niemals eine unterlassene Hilfestellung begehen. Klagen dieser Art würde ich idealerweise gar nicht zulassen. Anders im Fall der Arztin oder des Pflegenden, der Däumchendrehend irgendwas macht, und Patienten sterben lässt.



Und genau das ist rechtlich längst der Fall. Allerdings ist es genauso klar, dass in derartigen Stresssituationen zweifelhafte Entscheidungen getroffen werden müssen und natürlich klagen die Angehörigen dann darauf, dass der Arzt absichtlich zu Ungunsten des Verstorbenen gehandelt hat. Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden und steigert den Stress für die Ärzte nur noch mehr. Genau dafür hätte ich mir auch klare Ansagen von der Ethikkommission gewünscht, die wochenlang darüber gebrütet hat, nur am Ende mit der Nullneuigkeit "ist zwar nicht erlaubt, aber auch nicht strafbar" eine stundenlange Pressekonferenz zu füllen. 

_edit:_
Zu der Frage mit der persönlichen Betroffenheit: Selbstschutz für den Arzt geht vor. Aber wenn er sich nicht mehr akut bedroht wird, ist er verpflichtet, der Ex-Vergewaltigerin zu helfen. Das sollte er rein Berufsethos her auch selbst so sehen, wobei diese Diskrepanz zwischen dem was man als Mensch machen möchte und dem, was die eigene Aufgabe als professioneller Arzt in so einer Situation ist, natürlich auch hier wieder als heftige psychische Belastung durchschlagen wird. Solange es die Personaldecke zulässt, wird in Krankenhäusern aber sowieso niemand mit der Behandlung eines Falls beauftragt, zu dem er persönlichen Bezug hat. Daraus resultieren schon unter viel normaleren Bedingungen moralische Probleme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Die "ausschließlich" Argumentation  ist mir beim Querlesen entgangen, aber sollte sie so drin stehen, wäre  das ein weitere Beispiel für Praxisferne: Die Triage ist eine  Dreiteilung und sortiert als erste Gruppe diejenigen aus, die erstmal  auch ohne Behandlung durchhalten. Diskutiert wird nur über die  Sortierung zwischen den anderen beiden Gruppen - die, die man sofort  behandelt und die, die man als hoffnungslos liegen lässt.


Zitat: Siehe Punkt 3
_"...  Die klinisch-ethischen Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaften stufen  klinische Erfolgsaussicht als einzig zulässiges Kriterium ein. ..."
Dilemmata bei der Zuteilung von Beatmungsgeraeten | Verfassungsblog
...
_



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Die Hauptfrage für mich wäre: Wer hat da schon wieder einen ethisch angehauchten Juratheoretiker von der Leine gelassen? ....


Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat und wir alle müssen damit klar kommen, dass ein Rechtsstaat wenig mit einem Vernunftsstaat zu tun hat. Vernunft ist genauso Willkür wie alles andere. Recht ist Recht und es gilt für alle. Jeder schnöde Ingenieur wird wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit  oder gar Vorsatz bestraft, wenn etwas passiert. Und es gibt genug Fehler, die passieren. 

Lege ich z.B. eine Schraube fest ohne weiter zu prüfen, ist das grobe Fahrlässigkeit und in der Regel nicht zu versichern. Dokumentiere ich den Satz_ "Aus ingenieurmäßigem Gefühl ist die Schraube ausreichend dimensioniert",_ also genau das, warum ich eine Verbindsart ausgewählt habe, dann ist es bei Versagen nur noch Fahrlässigkeit, weil mir bei der Abschätzung eine Fehler passierte und nicht alle Optionen der Berechnung ausschöpfte. Fahrlässigkeit ist versicherbar. Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied,

Warum sollen Ärtze nicht mit einem extrem schnellen Verfahren ihre Entscheidung transparent machen? Z.B. in dem in Zeiten, in denen Medikamente, Betten oder Geräte knapp werden, genau so ein einfacher 10 Punkteplan ausgefüllt wird. Und dann haben Patienten 4,6 oder 9 Punkte und alles ist juristisch transparent. Es geht um Sekunden für das Ausfüllen. Und wenn man es abends für alle Patienten macht, ist das schnell erledigt. Das ist auch für Ärzte eine Hilde, denn eine "9" braucht es dringender als eine "8". Klare Richtlinen sind unflexibel, im Einzelfall absolut störend, in Summe aber hilfreich. Medizin nach Iso 9000 mit transparenten Prozessen. Und nein, wenn man es sinnvoll lebt und die Prozesse optimiert, hilft es, auch der der typische Krakeler den Sinn bicht versteht.

So ist das in Rechtsstaaten. Wir brauchen Daten, die schlicht struktuierte Richter verstehen. Denn am Ende steht immer der Richter.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Kein Arzt wird jemals einem Patienten  eine mögliche und akut nötige Behandlung vermeigern, nur um auf  hypothetische Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein. ....


Doch, genau das passiert indirekt heute, weil Krankenhäuse z.B. keine Notfälle aus Rettungswagen oder Hubschraubern mehr annehmen und die Besatzungen dann anderes Krankenhäuser suchen müssen. Das dauert Zeit, viel Zeit in einer Phase, in der jede Sekunde wichtig sein kann.  Genauso wählt jeder Hausarzt auf Basis seines Budgets aus. Auch heute schon werden vielen Patienten "lebensnotwendige" Behandlungen, z.B. Logopädie nach dem Schlaganfall verweigert. Und bitte sie die Differenzierung "lebensnotwendig" und "überlebensnotwendig"



seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss man den Leuten sagen, dass wir hier  noch über Jahre mit massiven Einschränkungen sprechen werden. Und dann  muss man über den Schutz der Grundrechte und die Neuordnung des  Wirtschaftssystems und des Wohlstandes sprechen.


Aber genau  das traut sich niemand. Es gibt kein langfristiges Konzept, es gibt  keine planbaren Aussagen, keinen transparenten Stufenplan, an dem jeder  erkennen könnte, ab welchen Kennzahlen was passiert. Es gibt nur Willkür  und Politiker, die sich anmaßen, "Das Richtige" zu tun. Ganz schwierig

Dazu kommt, wie Du auch in diesem Forum von unseren besonderen Kandidanten immer wieder liest, das deutsche Wesen. Obrigkeitshörig ist wieder voll im kommen, viele Menschen scheinen die Entmündigung herbeizusehnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

Hier mal wieder Berichte von Ärzten. Das liest sich schockierend und es bleibt mein Ziel, mich nicht zu infizieren:

Autor: Prof. Dr. Klaus-Dieter Kolenda
_"... Vorgestern wurde nun in der Tagesschau aus Österreich berichtet, dass  Forscher in der Universitätsklinik Innsbruck bei genesenden  Covid-19-Erkrankten offenbar bleibende Lungenschäden festgestellt haben. ...

... Unter ihnen waren auch sechs aktive Taucher, die aber alle nicht  stationär behandelt werden mussten, sondern sich in Heimquarantäne  auskurierten. Sie alle waren keine schweren Fälle, ihre Erkrankungen  liegen fünf bis sechs Wochen zurück und sie gelten als genesen. Bei der  Kontrolle nach mehreren Wochen mittels Computer-Tomographie wiesen die  Lungen von 4 Patienten jedoch weiterhin deutliche typische Veränderungen  auf und zwei Patienten zeigten bei Belastung eine deutliche  Sauerstoffunterversorgung als typisches Zeichen eines persistierenden  Lungenshunts. Bei zwei Patienten waren bei Belastung die Bronchien immer  noch sehr erregbar wie bei Asthmatikern. ...

Weiterhin wird in dem Artikel über eine Debatte unter Ärzten über künstliche Beatmung  berichtet. Immer mehr Mediziner würden beobachten, dass sich der  Zustand von Covid-19-Patienten rasch verschlechtere, sobald ihnen  Schläuche in die Luftröhre geschoben und sie an ein Beatmungsgerät  angeschlossen worden seien. ...

... Patienten kommen mit niedriger Sauerstoffsättigung in die Ambulanz, bis  auf erhöhte Atemfrequenz geht es ihnen den Umständen entsprechend gut,  obwohl sie bei derart schlechten Blutgasen laut Lehrbuch unverzüglich  intubiert werden sollten, berichtete Hartig. "Gibt man ihnen dann zwei  Liter Sauerstoff, wird zwar die Sauerstoffsättigung etwas besser, aber  ein paar Stunden später liegen viele von ihnen auf der Intensivstation  mit Intubation und schwerem Lungenversagen", berichtete der Mediziner. ..._
Covid-19: Aktuelle Berichte von Medizinern aus der Praxis | Telepolis


----------



## muadib (19. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ist dann die Todesursache das Virus. Wenn man jemanden sterbenskranken umbringt, und sei es aktive Sterbehilfe, bleibt es auch Totschlag/Mord.



Dann ist es dir also egal ob du morgen an Corona stirbst oder einen Tag bevor du eh an Altersschwäche gestorben wärst?

Ein Virus kann man schlecht mit einem Menschen vergleichen. Ein Mörder wird nicht für die entzogene Lebenszeit bestraft, sondern für die Tat, da dieser Mensch bewiesen hat, dass er eine Gefahr für andere Menschen ist, unabhängig davon wie lange diese noch zu leben haben.


----------



## Mahoy (19. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weiterhin wird in dem Artikel über eine Debatte unter Ärzten über künstliche Beatmung  berichtet. Immer mehr Mediziner würden beobachten, dass sich der  Zustand von Covid-19-Patienten rasch verschlechtere, sobald ihnen  Schläuche in die Luftröhre geschoben und sie an ein Beatmungsgerät  angeschlossen worden seien. ...
> 
> ... Patienten kommen mit niedriger Sauerstoffsättigung in die Ambulanz, bis  auf erhöhte Atemfrequenz geht es ihnen den Umständen entsprechend gut,  obwohl sie bei derart schlechten Blutgasen laut Lehrbuch unverzüglich  intubiert werden sollten, berichtete Hartig. "Gibt man ihnen dann zwei  Liter Sauerstoff, wird zwar die Sauerstoffsättigung etwas besser, aber  ein paar Stunden später liegen viele von ihnen auf der Intensivstation  mit Intubation und schwerem Lungenversagen", berichtete der Mediziner. ...[/I]
> Covid-19: Aktuelle Berichte von Medizinern aus der Praxis | Telepolis



Ein befreundeter Mediziner hat mir Ähnliches vor Jahren im Zuge vergleichbarer Erkrankungen berichtet: Die Gabe von Sauerstoff ist für die Lunge eine Erleichterung und sie muss nicht mehr so stark arbeiten, um die erforderliche Blutsauerstoffsättigung zu gewährleisten. Leider ist sie so geschädigt, dass die nach Ende der Sauerstoffversorgung gar nicht wieder in die Gänge kommt - also noch nicht einmal auf den reduzierten Stand zuvor.

Leider gibt es dazu wenig Alternativen, falls tatsächlich akut Sauerstoff gegeben werden muss. Oftmals ist es aber gar nicht zwingend erforderlich - es ist einfach nur eine sehr gängige und einfache Möglichkeit, dem Patienten zügig zu helfen und hat im Normalfall ja auch keine negativen Folgen. Aber was ist derzeit schon normal ... Plötzlich werden aus Promillefällen Prozentfälle.


----------



## muadib (19. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder der den Drosten Podcast regelmäßig verfolgt hat, kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum die Maßnahmen genau so sind und auch als Preisfrage, warum z.B. die Leopoldina vorgeschlagen hat zuerst wieder Grundschüler in die Schule zu schicken, was epidemiologisch absolut Sinn ergibt. Genauso warum der Kulturbetrieb eingestellt ist und warum Restaurants geschlossen sind. Wer mal halbwegs genau darüber nachdenkt, wird sehr schnell die Lösung finden, warum genau das momentan der Fall ist.



Die Leopoldina hat auch 2016 vorgeschlagen den Großteil aller Krankenhäuser zu schließen.


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXmIxjpGvwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Ab 2:55 gehts los:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsTdB4s_zK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Dann ist es dir also egal ob du morgen an Corona stirbst oder einen Tag bevor du eh an Altersschwäche gestorben wärst?



Da dann bist du an dem Virus gestorben und die Todesursache war das Virus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die Leopoldina hat auch 2016 vorgeschlagen den Großteil aller Krankenhäuser zu schließen.


Das ist doch auch sinnvoll. Was nützen Dir hunderte kleine Dorfkrankenhäuser, wenn man stattessen mit einer ausreichenden Anzahl Universitätskliniken beste Versorgung garantieren kann? Gerade die Kombination von Forschung und Heilung, die es z.B. in der MHH Hannover oder dem Klinikum Göttingen  gibt sind herausragend in der Behandlung. Auch mit Tücken, die große Komplexe mit sich bringen, aber immer auf der Höhe der Zeit.

Fläche Bundesrepublik: 357.386 km²
mit 300 Universitätskliniken müsste jede Klinik 1200km² abdecken,
im Idealfall wäre also alle 34km ein Krankenhaus und jeder hätte mehrere davon in der Nähe.

Ziemlich gute Idee, oder?


- offtopic -


Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh ja die beiden Intelligenzbestien


Das ist mir ja neben Deinen üblichen Angriffen völlig entgangen. 

Stimmt,  Du hast Recht. Zu Schulzeiten wurde bei mir ein IQ von 140  festgestellt. Ich habe dem nie Bedeutung beigemessen, weil ich zu der  Zeit, als solche Tests in Mode kamen, rauf und runter übte, was man mit  seiner Langeweile als unterforderter Mensch halt so macht. 

Andere  wurden das erste mal damit konfrontiert, darum habe ich damals schon  erkannt, dass es keine zu hohe Relevanz hat. Meine Versuche, mit  ordentlichen Mengen Rotwein dagegen anzugehen, waren nur von mäßigem  Erfolg. Und ja, Du hast völlig Recht, Intelligenzbestie zu sein ist mehr  Fluch als Segen. Man sieht den ganzen lieben Tag die gröbsten  Dummheiten um sich herum und kann es nicht beeinflussen. Wie schön wäre  es doch, etwas blöder zu sein und jedweden Humbug gedankenlos und ohne  Probleme ertragen zu können. Du zeigst uns ja jeden Tag, wie einfach das ist.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Hier Leute, damit werdet ihr zum Star der Familie 
YouTube


----------



## Eckism (20. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch sinnvoll. Was nützen Dir hunderte kleine Dorfkrankenhäuser, wenn man stattessen mit einer ausreichenden Anzahl Universitätskliniken beste Versorgung garantieren kann? Gerade die Kombination von Forschung und Heilung, die es z.B. in der MHH Hannover oder dem Klinikum Göttingen  gibt sind herausragend in der Behandlung. Auch mit Tücken, die große Komplexe mit sich bringen, aber immer auf der Höhe der Zeit.
> 
> Fläche Bundesrepublik: 357.386 km²
> mit 300 Universitätskliniken müsste jede Klinik 1200km² abdecken,
> ...



Wenn du nen Herz/Schlaganfall hast oder aus der Rübe suppst usw. freuste Dich sicherlich auch, erst zu warten, bis nen Krankenwagen die 34Km gefahren ist, DIch abholt und dann 34Km zurück fährt, damit du behandelt wirst...bei Dir stimmt doch was nicht...


----------



## muadib (20. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da dann bist du an dem Virus gestorben und die Todesursache war das Virus.



Ein Mensch der Krebs im Endstadium hat und noch 2 Wochen zu leben hat und nur dadurch am Virus stirbt weil er so sehr geschwächt ist, stirbt nach deiner Logik also nur an dem Virus?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch sinnvoll. Was nützen Dir hunderte kleine Dorfkrankenhäuser, wenn man stattessen mit einer ausreichenden Anzahl Universitätskliniken beste Versorgung garantieren kann? Gerade die Kombination von Forschung und Heilung, die es z.B. in der MHH Hannover oder dem Klinikum Göttingen  gibt sind herausragend in der Behandlung. Auch mit Tücken, die große Komplexe mit sich bringen, aber immer auf der Höhe der Zeit.
> 
> Fläche Bundesrepublik: 357.386 km²
> mit 300 Universitätskliniken müsste jede Klinik 1200km² abdecken,
> ...



Das wäre vielleicht sinnvoll wenn die Anzahl der Betten gleichbleibt. Diese sollten aber auch reduziert werden. Wenn du jetzt unmengen an kranken Menschen hast, die eine Intensivbetreuung brauchen, wo sollen die dann liegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Herz/Schlaganfall hast oder aus der Rübe suppst usw. freuste Dich sicherlich auch, erst zu warten, bis nen Krankenwagen die 34Km gefahren ist, DIch abholt und dann 34Km zurück fährt, damit du behandelt wirst...bei Dir stimmt doch was nicht...


Das ist auf dem Land völlig üblich und für kritische Fälle gibt es Hubschrauber




Eckism schrieb:


> ...bei Dir stimmt doch was nicht...


Ist so etwas nötig? Nur weil Du nicht in der Lage bist, Gesamtkonzepte inhaltlich zu erfassen und zu bewerten, musst Du andere Menschen nicht angreifen. Und tschüß


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ein Mensch der Krebs im Endstadium hat und noch 2 Wochen zu leben hat und nur dadurch am Virus stirbt weil er so sehr geschwächt ist, stirbt nach deiner Logik also nur an dem Virus?



Das ist medizinisch und damit auch rechtlich die Todesursache.


----------



## Eckism (20. April 2020)

Und wie viele Hubschrauber sollte es dann deiner Meinung nach pro Krankenhaus geben? 100?200?

Gesamtkonzept? Hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung, was 34km in manchen Gegenden auf dem Land sind? Und nein, selbst in ländlichen Gegenden ist das eher die Ausnahme...


----------



## muadib (20. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist medizinisch und damit auch rechtlich die Todesursache.




Ein Mensch der an AIDS erkrankt ist und aufgrund des geschwächten Immunsystems an Corona stirbt, ist dann auch nur an Corona gestorben?

Mich würde dann mal interesessieren nach welcher Logik du da gehst. 

Wenn alle Menschen die an AIDS erkrankt sind, an Corona sterben würden, würde dann, deiner Logik nach, die Anzahl der Toten durch AIDS auf Null gehen?


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2020)

Man müsste eher Lebenszeit rechnen die das Virus wahrscheinlich gekostet hat.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ein Mensch der an AIDS erkrankt ist und aufgrund des geschwächten Immunsystems an Corona stirbt, ist dann auch nur an Corona gestorben?


Ein Mensch der mit AIDS vor erkrankt ist und nur im Supermarkt Toilettenpapier kaufen wollte und von jemande anderes der die Rollen auch haben möchte totgeschlagen wird ist am ende an AIDS gestorben? Was hast du für eine Logik?! Natürlich ist solche ein Mensch vorbelastet und gehört zur Risikogruppe aber am ende hätte er noch einige Zeit länger leben können.


----------



## seahawk (20. April 2020)

Wen man die Fallzahlen sieht, werden die Lockerungen nicht lange bleiben können, oder man ist nun gewillt den Preis zu zahlen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2020)

Das werden wir aber erst in zwei Wochen sehen. 
Die aktuellen Neuinfektionen entsprechen denen vom 17.3.



muadib schrieb:


> Wenn alle Menschen die an AIDS erkrankt sind, an Corona sterben würden, würde dann, deiner Logik nach, die Anzahl der Toten durch AIDS auf Null gehen?



Natürlich. 
Genauso wird auch die Zahl der Leute, die am Rauchen sterben zurück gehen, weil Corona da schneller ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Das wäre vielleicht sinnvoll wenn die Anzahl der Betten gleichbleibt.


Die Anzahl der Betten hat nichts mit der Anzahl der Krankenhäuser zu tun. Wem helfen schlechte, wenn man alternativ mit etwas mehr Abstand ein sehr gutes hätte? Das gegeneinander abzuwiegen zu schwer. Auf dem Land ist das Problem viel mehr, wie lange auch jetzt schon Krankenwagen zum Unfallort benötigen. Das zu Optimieren hat wenig mit dem schieren Distanz  zum Krankenhaus zu tun. Es spricht z.B. nichts dagegen, anstatt einem Kreiskrankhaus eine Menge Sanitärswagen zu auf Taxiständfen zu positionieren.Damit ist allen geholfen. Wer schnelle Hilfe braucht, bekommt sie schneller, wer ins Krankenhaus muss, bekommt bessere Betreuung.



muadib schrieb:


> Ein Mensch der an AIDS erkrankt ist und aufgrund  des geschwächten Immunsystems an Corona stirbt, ist dann auch nur an  Corona gestorben?


Komplexes Denken ist nicht jedem gegeben, vergiss es. Manche wollen es nicht verstehen. Es wäre z.B. so einfach, mehrere Todesursachen zu dokumentieren. Notfalls noch mit einem Daumenwert zur Gewichtung dahinter. Ingenieure machen sowas. andere sind mit mehr als zwei Auswahloptionen zum Teil schon überfordert. Halten wir einfach fest, die Fallzahlen sind sehr ungenau bestimmt. Wenn man da eine solide Fehlerberechnung machen würde, wäre der Fehlerbalken groß, sehr groß



seahawk schrieb:


> Wen man die Fallzahlen sieht, werden die  Lockerungen nicht lange bleiben können, oder man ist nun gewillt den  Preis zu zahlen.


Es ist eine gute Frage, was passieren wird. Die meisten nehmen das ganze ziemlich ernst. Auch mit einer Lockerung kann es durchaus sein, dass die in den letzten Wochen gewonnene Disziplin der Menschen ausreicht. Prognosen sind darum schwierig, Aber ja, wenn die Infektionszahlen wieder ansteigen, werden die Maßnahmen natürlich wieder restriktiver.

Schön ist übrigens, dass in Niedersachsen Demonstrieren weiter erlaubt ist, solange man tragfähige Konzepte vorlegt.


----------



## keinnick (20. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es spricht z.B. nichts dagegen, anstatt einem Kreiskrankhaus eine Menge Sanitärswagen zu auf Taxiständfen zu positionieren.Damit ist allen geholfen. Wer schnelle Hilfe braucht, bekommt sie schneller, wer ins Krankenhaus muss, bekommt bessere Betreuung.


 Eine Menge Rettungswagen "Sanitärswagen" an Taxiständen. Ist klar. Unterhalte Dich mal mit Rettungskräften und frage sie mal, ob da wirklich nichts dagegen spricht. Vor allem: Wie viele möchtest Du denn davon stationieren und wo sollen Personal und Geld herkommen?  Stell Dir vor, Du wohnst in der hinterletzten Ecke im Harz. Soll dann in jedem ehem. Bergbaudorf mit (heute vielleicht noch) 200 Einwohnern ein RTW stehen, der Dich dann im Winter in gemütlichen 1,5h nach Göttingen fährt? Und falls mal 2 Wochen nix passiert parken die da weiterhin? Du scheinst ja offenbar in der Umgebung Hannover zu wohnen. Da hat man dann leicht reden.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Komplexes Denken ist nicht jedem gegeben, vergiss es. Manche wollen es nicht verstehen. Es wäre z.B. so einfach, mehrere Todesursachen zu dokumentieren. Notfalls noch mit einem Daumenwert zur Gewichtung dahinter. Ingenieure machen sowas. andere sind mit mehr als zwei Auswahloptionen zum Teil schon überfordert. Halten wir einfach fest, die Fallzahlen sind sehr ungenau bestimmt. Wenn man da eine solide Fehlerberechnung machen würde, wäre der Fehlerbalken groß, sehr groß


Es würde eine Todesursache und zwar die letzte maßgebliche reichen. Wenn die Vorerkrankungen noch erwähnt werden.


----------



## muadib (20. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Genauso wird auch die Zahl der Leute, die am Rauchen sterben zurück gehen, weil Corona da schneller ist.



Gibt es da eine offizielle Anordnung, dass alle Menschen die versterben und bei denen Corona nachgewiesen wurde, als Todesursache Corona angegeben werden muss?

Wenn man IICARUS Bsp nehmen würde, würde das nach deiner Logik bedeuten, dass wenn ein Mensch im Supermarkt totgeschlagen wird und bei dem Corona nachgewiesen wird, dieser dann an Corona gestorben ist. Ja nee, is klar.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2020)

Die Medien haben die Angewohnheit alles etwas zu übertreiben und auch Schlagzeilen daraus zu machen, denn es sollen auch Leute zum lesen verleitet werden. Aber in so ein Todesfall wird im Endurteil dabei stehen das zwar die Todesursache z.B. eine Lungenentzündung herbeigerufen durch das Corona Virus war, aber der Patient bereits mit einer bestimmten schweren Vorerkrankung belastet war.

Ihr macht Euch deshalb hier einfach nur unnötig den Kopf.


----------



## seahawk (20. April 2020)

Todes*ursache*, ist so schwer nicht zu verstehen, oder?


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Nice in der Türkei geht es auch aufwärts was KH angeht, heute vorgestellt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YN6RgSAP9XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



8 weitere Krankenhäuser werden noch dieses + nächstes Jahr eröffnet.
Die haben das Ziel Istanbul zur Medizin Hauptstadt zu machen, sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus.


----------



## Agathon12 (20. April 2020)

Wie mir diese Hysterie auf die Nerven geht..
Jeder der Prozent rechnen beherrscht und sich die Zahlen raus sucht, hatte schon vor Wochen die Möglichkeit sich auszurechnen, dass die maximale mortalitätsrate bei unter 0,40% liegt und das auch nur, wenn man die unnwissenschaftlich ausgewettetennzshlen nutzt, die ins allen offen zur Verfügung stehen.

1. Wird immer nur eine Person pro Familie getestet.
2. Ist diese Person positiv, wird die gesamte Familie, die im Haushalt lebt, inklusive der engsten Kontakt Personen, ohne jedwede weitere Tests, einfach zur Statistik hinzu addiert.
3. Sind die Tests in mindestens 50% der Fälle falsch positiv.
4. Werden Menschen nach dem exitus getestet. Dies hat zur Folge, dass die Genauigkeit des Tests weiter absinkt, da dieser:

A) auf verschiedene Bakterien und infekte reagiert
B) auf diverse Substanzen, die in der Membran von Pilzen vorkommen reagiert
C) auf Schwangerschaftshormone reagiert
D) nach dem Tod verändern sich die körpersäfte, so auch das Blut, weil eben keine immunsystem technischen Abläufe mehr stattfinden und somit eine pcr und auch ein Antikörper test vollkommen sinnlos wird. Nur die direkte Isolation kann hier Auskunft geben.

5. Starben in über 80% der Fälle Menschen, die schon weit über 75, wenn nicht 80 waren.
6. Sollen mittlerweile 165.000 Menschen weltweit an corona gestorben sein. Berechnet man aber mit ein dass

A) die zählweise falsch ist
B) die Tests ebenso oft falsch resgieren
C) 80% der Toten schwerste vorerkrankungen hatten und stoßen alt waren
D) Menschen die corona positiv getestet wurden, prinzipiell im fpale des ablebens , als corona tote gewettet werden, selbst wenn sie an Krebs sterben.
E} Diese Zahl lächerlich ist, in Hinblick auf die durchschnittlich 270.000 bis 650.000 Influenza Toten, die jährlich zusammen kommen.

Dies wird umso klarer, wenn man mit einbezieht, dass allein 2017 und nur in Deutschland, über 25.000 Menschen binnen einer einzigen Saison (6 Monate), an der seit 30 Jahren heftigsten influenza Welle starben.

Also lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf und fangt mal an euer Hirn zu benutzen, statt durchgehend im Hysterie mode zu bleiben.
Es is unerträglich was hier passiert.
Wisst ihr wie viele Menschen an Armut sterben werden, weil corona ihnen alles nimmt, was sie hätten, aufgrund der ausgangssperre usw.
Überlegt mal, wie viele Menschen gerade sterben, weil sie keine ordentliche Versorgung mehr erhalten, weil man die sowieso leeren Krankenhäuser absperrt und nur offensichtliche Notfälle rein lässt..
Aber nicht jeder der ein Notfall ist, sieht aus wie ein Notfall oder fühlt sich gleich als würde er sofort sterben.
Der nächste Punkt sind die vielen Selbstmorde..

Am Ende wird die Welt im elend versinken, weil wir uns dermaßen zur Hysterie haben trieben lassen und das nur, wiel man in TV permanent nur die gleichen 2 oder drei "Experten" sprechen lässt und jeder andere Mediziner oder Virologe, hat einfach Pech gehabt und wenn er es dann noch wagt anderer Meinung zu sein, wird er diffamiert und fertig gemacht.
Plötzlich zählt nur noch die Meinung einer handvoll Leute, darunter jene von Mathematiker und Physikern, die keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie haben, dessen gelaber aber riesig propagiert wird, aber Epidemiologen, Virologen, Mediziner und Kliniker, Mikro Biologen usw, die definitiv wissen wovon sie reden, zumindest die meisten von ihnen, die sind alle dumm und. Blöd und reden Unfug..

Merkt ihr denn nicht, wie sehr man euch verarscht?

Wenn das ganze doch so beweisbar und offenkundig ist, warum hat man es dann nötig jeden zu zensieren und fertig zu machen, der eine andere Meinung vertritt? Wäre es dann nicht ganz einfach, diese Leute einfach sprechen zu lassen, um sie dann anhand der Beweise auszuhebeln? Warum die Androhung von strafen, das gezeter, die Diffamierung, die Zensur und das sperren von Internet Seiten?

Menschen, die wissen wovon sie reden und das gesagte beweisen können, haben es nicht nötig jene, die anderer Meinung sind als sie selbst, ausschalten zu lassen, denn ihre auf Fakten basierenden Argumente, die mit beweisen unterstrichen werden können, ist die einzige Waffe, die sie benötigen.

Nur derjenige, der eigentlich keinerlei Beweise hat und keine Argumente kennt, hat es nötig alle nieder zu machen, zu unterdrücken und zu zensieren, welche sich gegen ihn erheben. Nur solche Menschen versuchen das gegenüber vor allen lächerlich zu machen, in der Hoffnung die Masse würde ihnen daraufhin glauben schenken, ohne dass sie ihren Standpunkt richtig beweisen können. Ganz einfach... 





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diese Nachricht, dass ein Kind eines Infizierten angesteckt wurde, gibt dem Virus freien Lauf:
> Coronavirus in Deutschland: Infizierter hat sein Kind angesteckt - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Wie sich immer mehr herausstellt, ist der Virus hoch ansteckend und damit sind alle Kinder in der Schule potenzell infiziert, deren Elrern, deren Arbeitskollegen usw. Und wir haben keine Chance jeden, der andere ansteckt zu finden, da er keinerlei Symptome zeigt.
> ...



Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2020)

Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht, warum man sich ausschließlich auf diese 800 Quadratmeter bezogen hat.
Umso größer, umso mehr Platz hätten die Leute. Wieso gibt´s da nichts spezifischeres?
Man braucht doch nur eine gescheite Umsetzung, Kunden pro Quadratmeter-Fläche.
Da aber einfach zu sagen ab Fläche x wird erst garnicht geöffnet, halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn.

Im Grunde könnten auch Restaurants wieder aufmachen. Mit Regelungen wäre auch das möglich.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Eventuell werden viele Regierungen noch Probleme bekommen, weil sie viel zu früh gelockert haben.
Habe die Sorge, dass man am Ende sagen wird, hätten wir doch den shutdown länger durchgezogen und mal aufs Geld gesch...


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Grunde könnten auch Restaurants wieder aufmachen. Mit Regelungen wäre auch das möglich.



Wenn sich alle an grundlegende Hygiene halten würden und zusätzlich aktuelle Verhaltensregeln wie Abstand halten einhalten würden und noch jeder im öffentlichen Raum ne Maske/Schal/Stoff über der Nase hätte bräuchte man bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen wo körperliche Nähe nunmal Programm ist (Clubs, Bordelle usw.) gar nix zuzumachen. Nebenbei gäbs dann auch grundsätzlich nie mehr Grippewellen.

Die ganzen aufgezwungenen Einschränkungen sowie deren Durchsetzung gibt es ausschließlich deswegen, weil die Leute zu dämlich sind sich den Umständen entsprechend [von sich aus] passend zu verhalten. Der Horizont vieler Leute ist dafür einfach zu klein weil sie auch keinerlei Hintergründe verstehen (wie viele Leute hab ich beispielsweise gesehen die jetzt Einmalhandschuhe tragen im Laden nur um sich dann mit Handschuhen ins Gesicht fassen - super). Und genau daran musste auch die Regeln anpassen (also die, die Leute verstehen sollen - die komplizierten hebste fürs Steuerrecht auf das die Leute eben nicht verstehen sollen). Ein "x Personen pro y Quadratmeter" ist da wohl schon zu komplex.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht, warum man sich ausschließlich auf diese 800 Quadratmeter bezogen hat.
> Umso größer, umso mehr Platz hätten die Leute. Wieso gibt´s da nichts spezifischeres?
> Man braucht doch nur eine gescheite Umsetzung, Kunden pro Quadratmeter-Fläche.
> Da aber einfach zu sagen ab Fläche x wird erst garnicht geöffnet, halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn.
> ...



Was ist aber mit den 100 Leuten, die dann draußen vor den Läden auf Eintritt warten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Merkt ihr denn nicht, wie sehr man euch verarscht?


Natürlich bemerkt jeder halbwegs informierte Leser das Du lügst und Humbug schreibst. Deine "Fakten" widersprechen sich selber. Leuten wie Dir schenke ich gerne Pilzbestimmungsbücher mit Lügen ohne Ende und nenne das "Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung".

Es ist sinnvoll, das lebensgefährliche Lügen gelöscht werden. Verstehst Du hoffentlich

Mache sich jeder selber ein Bild, was in Europa los ist. Sterben wie die Fliegern:
EURO MOMO


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist aber mit den 100 Leuten, die dann draußen vor den Läden auf Eintritt warten?


Ist denn eine kleinere Fläche mit vollbesetzten Menschen (also drinnen) so viel besser?
Gibts da Einlasssperren ab x Personen? Wenn ja, würden dort wiederrum auch Leute draussen stehen.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist aber mit den 100 Leuten, die dann draußen vor den Läden auf Eintritt warten?



Nummer ziehen, dann kann man auch aus der Ferne schauen und muss nicht in eine Schlange.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist denn eine kleinere Fläche mit vollbesetzten Menschen (also drinnen) so viel besser?
> Gibts da Einlasssperren ab x Personen? Wenn ja, würden dort wiederrum auch Leute draussen stehen.



Das konnteste dir hierzulande ansehen (weiteres Beispiel für dumme Menschen): Die Baumärkte durften hier ja letzte Woche öffnen. Mit begrenzter Personenzahl drinnen. Ergebnis: Eine Warteschlange von geschätzt 200 Personen auf dem Parkplatz davor (nämlich so lange dass man sie im vorbeifahren von der Landstraße aus sehen konnte), bis auf manche etwas "schlaueren" größtenteils dicht hintereinander stehend.
Hauptsache erster im OBI.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist denn eine kleinere Fläche mit vollbesetzten Menschen (also drinnen) so viel besser?
> Gibts da Einlasssperren ab x Personen? Wenn ja, würden dort wiederrum auch Leute draussen stehen.



Klar gibt es Einlasssperren. Kenne ich vom Supermarkt. Da stehen die Leute auch draußen und warten, bis sie reinkommen.
Letztens hat einer sogar fast einen angefahren, weil er den nicht gesehen hatte. Meine Fresse.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das konnteste dir hierzulande ansehen (weiteres Beispiel für dumme Menschen): Die Baumärkte durften hier ja letzte Woche öffnen. Mit begrenzter Personenzahl drinnen. Ergebnis: Eine Warteschlange von geschätzt 200 Personen auf dem Parkplatz davor (nämlich so lange dass man sie im vorbeifahren von der Landstraße aus sehen konnte), bis auf manche etwas "schlaueren" größtenteils dicht hintereinander stehend.
> Hauptsache erster im OBI.



Die Schlange vom Obi gab es bei uns auch und hat es sogar in die örtliche Tageszeitung geschafft.^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. April 2020)

Hier bei toom auch. Die Leute sind daheim und haben jetzt zeit, Reparaturen und Renovierungen durchzuführen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Schlange vom Obi gab es bei uns auch und hat es sogar in die örtliche Tageszeitung geschafft.^^





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hier bei toom auch. Die Leute sind daheim und  haben jetzt zeit, Reparaturen und Renovierungen durchzuführen.



Da bin ich ja froh dass es nicht wieder nur die blöden Saarländer waren. 

Ich hab übrigens auch vergangene Woche meinen Balkon renoviert/Fliesen gelegt und so. Der Trick ist aber das Zeug schon zu kaufen BEVOR alles zu gemacht wird weil man die Zustände kommen hat sehen. Für mich als Saarländer eine ziemliche geistige Meisterleistung wenn man den sonstigen Witzchen so glaubt wo wir kurz vor den Ostfriesen kommen.


----------



## Poulton (20. April 2020)

Hier in Thüringen waren Bau- und Gartenmärkte nichtmal geschlossen. Was zu der Situation führte, dass Eisenach von Hessen überrannt wurde...


----------



## keinnick (20. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens auch vergangene Woche meinen Balkon renoviert/Fliesen gelegt und so. Der Trick ist aber das Zeug schon zu kaufen BEVOR alles zu gemacht wird weil man die Zustände kommen hat sehen.


Mit anderen Worten: Deine Frau hat Dir letztes Jahr schon aufgetragen, das zu erledigen,  Du hast alles eingekauft, aber Du hast Dich bis zur letzten Woche irgendwie darum gedrückt. Ich kenne das.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. April 2020)

Naja hätte man nixs getan, wer weiß wie viele Infizierte und Kritische Fälle  + Tote, nehmen dann solche leute  die alles kleinreden auch dafür die Verantwortung ->  und unterschreiben ne Verzichterklärung in falle eine Infektion das sie keine Krankenhausbehandlung kriegen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Deine Frau hat Dir letztes Jahr schon aufgetragen, das zu erledigen,  Du hast alles eingekauft, aber Du hast Dich bis zur letzten Woche irgendwie darum gedrückt. Ich kenne das.



Nein, der Balkon hat Ende letzten Jahres durchgesifft weil der alte Belag (son Epoxyzeug) gerissen is und mir ist Wasser aufs Feuerholz darunter getropft. Um den hierzulande unhaltbaren Zustand feuchten Holzes zu vermeiden hab ich notdürftig ne Plane übern Balkon gezogen über Winter und irgendwann Anfang März ists halt wieder wärmer geworden. Da kam dann wie richtig vermutet die Frau ins Spiel.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2020)

Heute mal in der Innenstadt vorbei geschaut, echt viel los aber gut verteilt.
Es kommt einem vor wie PacMan mit dem dauernden ausweichen.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Heute mal in der Innenstadt vorbei geschaut, echt viel los aber gut verteilt.
> Es kommt einem vor wie PacMan mit dem dauernden ausweichen.



War mit Bus unterwegs..hatte einen Zahnarzt Termin
(Praxisort -> Einkaufcenter) war viel los, und Bus 3/4 voll.


und meine Mutter arbeitet in einem Großen Freizeit-Einkaufcenter und dort ging auch  gut ab und vorm Hauptbahnhof war Action  und die busse fahren ja noch nach Samstag Fahrplan, aber normal Fahrplan (pre corona)war auch sehr gut befüllt, da muss man schon viele Busse besorgen für Nötige Abstand,wird lustig wenn die Ganze Schüler + Pendler dann unterwegs sind, Ruhrpott halt


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Schaut euch mal das Video an Singapore had a model coronavirus response, then cases spiked. What happened?  - CNN
Ich sehe, dass viele Leute dies wieder auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, hoffe die Leute hier zerstören nicht das bisher erreichte, denn es kann sehr sehr schnell kippen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> hoffe die Leute hier zerstören nicht das bisher erreichte, denn es kann sehr sehr schnell kippen.



Wird es auch. Und zwar völlig wurscht wann wir wo welche Maßnahmen zurücknehmen - die Masse der Leute ist für sowas selbstständig zu halten viel zu undiszipliniert (und stellenweise gibts auch die Möglichkeit gar nicht - wenn kein Bus mehr da ist der nicht proppenvoll ist siehts dumm aus für den Arbeitnehmer). Die zweite Welle kommt so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und es wird auch eine dritte und vierte geben es sei denn der Impfstoff kommt dem zuvor.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen, das blöde ist, dass man damit auch unschuldige bzw Leute die sich so gut es geht an die Regeln halten stark gefährdet. Wenn der Staat halt vieles wieder lockert, ermutigt das einige unbelehrbare erst recht sich richtig shice zu verhalten, dem gesellen sich dann Leute zu, die auf der Kippe stehen btgl korrektem Verhalten oder "asi" Verhalten.
Wie sagte Einstein: "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... bis auf manche etwas "schlaueren" größtenteils dicht hintereinander stehend....


Die Desinformationskampagnen laufen in voller Tour. Die Leute werden jenseits der wissenschaftlichen Informationen angelogen und veräppelt und halten das Virus größtenteils für völlig harmlos. Und dann passiert so etwas.

Darum auch mein Beispiel mit einem "alternativen" Pilzbestimmungsbuch, in dem Knollenblätterpilze als wohlschmeckende Speise empfohlen werden, die nur als verboten gelten, weil die Förster sie selber essen und keine Sammelkonkurrenz haben wollen. Das ist ungefähr das Niveau von Impfgegner und Menschen die behaupten, von der Covid-19 Infektion geht keinerlei Gefahr aus. Ob man nach Drucken und Vertreiben des "alternativen" Pilzbestimmungsbuch wegen fahrlässiger Tötung ins Gefängnis muss oder ob so etwas unter freie Meinungsäußerung fällt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## fipS09 (20. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hier in Thüringen waren Bau- und Gartenmärkte nichtmal geschlossen. Was zu der Situation führte, dass Eisenach von Hessen überrannt wurde...



In NRW auch nicht, die Schlangen waren hier durchgehend da.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

Uh, uh, uh, wenn das stimmt und bestätigt wird, wird böses Blut fließen. Ich las das schon vor Monaten, hab es aber als absurd abgetan und das Paper wurde zurückgezogen. Wenn es aber mehrfach bestätigt wird, haben wir ein Problem:

Der erste Hinweis von indischen Wissenschaftlern:
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871v1

Der zweite komme von Luc Montagnier &#8211; Wikipedia
Das ist der Aids-Entdecker und Nobelpreisträger. Sein Wort hat bei mir mehr Gewicht als andere.

_" .... In einer Fernseh-Diskussion  sagte Professor Montagnier, dass er und ein Kollege bei einer  Untersuchung des neuen Coronavirus RNA-Sequenzen von HIV gefunden haben,  die nicht auf natürliche Weise zum Bestandteil von SARS-CoV-2 geworden  sein könnten. "Um eine HIV-Sequenz in das Genom einzubringen, sind  molekulare Werkzeuge nötig, und das kann nur in einem Labor gemacht  werden", so Montagnier. Er sei nicht der erste, der diese Merkwürdigkeit  entdeckt hätte - ein indisches Forscherteam hätte ebenfalls  HIV-RNA-Sequenzen in diesem Virus gefunden, doch sei dann unter Druck geraten ihr Papier zurück zu ziehen. 

__Eine plausible Vermutung ist laut Montagnier, dass das Virus aus dem  "Wuhan Lab", dem Virologischen Institut der Universität Wuhan (WIV)  entkommen ist: "Es ist nicht natürlich, es ist die Arbeit eines Profis,  eines Molekularbiologen, eines Sequenzuhrmachers. Zu welchem Zweck? Ich  weiß es nicht... Eine meiner Hypothesen ist, dass sie einen  AIDS-Impfstoff herstellen wollten." 
..."_
pLai3&#916;envLuc2 - Wurde mit HIV-Pseudovirus das Coronavirus fuer den Menschen gefaehrlich? | Telepolis


----------



## INU.ID (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ppt-U7dEzcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSeZYVYd_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zitat: Siehe Punkt 3
> _"...  Die klinisch-ethischen Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaften stufen  klinische Erfolgsaussicht als einzig zulässiges Kriterium ein. ..."
> Dilemmata bei der Zuteilung von Beatmungsgeraeten | Verfassungsblog
> ...
> _



k.
Das würde ich jetzt aber nicht zwingend so interpretieren, dass eine Priorisierung der Behandlung mittelschwerer vor leichter Fälle nicht zulässig wäre. Da steht ja nur, was das Kriterium ist, nicht was für ein Maßstab anzulegen ist. Man kann also durchaus auch die Erfolgsaussichten anderer Behandlungsmethoden berücksichtigen und zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es bei Patient A auch ohne das Beamtungsgerät geht, das Patient B (mit schlechterer Überlebenschance) dringend benötigt.



> Warum sollen Ärtze nicht mit einem extrem schnellen Verfahren ihre Entscheidung transparent machen? Z.B. in dem in Zeiten, in denen Medikamente, Betten oder Geräte knapp werden, genau so ein einfacher 10 Punkteplan ausgefüllt wird. Und dann haben Patienten 4,6 oder 9 Punkte und alles ist juristisch transparent.



Weil genau diese strenge Kategorisierung bei einem komplexen biologischen Organismus, der nur kurz untersucht werden konnte, nicht möglich ist. Die Wirklichkeit ist nicht in Punkte unterteilt und die Überlebenschance hängt von dutzenden, interagierenden Aspekten ab. Ich sage nicht, dass deine moralisch-juristischen Vorstellungen falsch sind, ich sage nur dass die Ausgangslage für eine derartige Diskusison über deterministische Abläufe gar nicht gegeben ist. Statt sich zu überlegen, wieviele Punkte welchen Behandlungsschein ergeben, welche Entscheidungsgrundlage ein Arzt bei exakt gleichen Überlebenschancen heranziehen könnte oder wie eine Autosteuerung der Wert von Menschleben quantifizieren soll, sollte man erst einmal der Erfassung der Ausgangssituation widmen. Das ist der schwere Teil, für den die Ärzte in derartigen Situationen Hilfsstellungen brauchen, damit die Verantwortung über Leben und Tod nicht mehr komplett auf ihrem Gewissen liegt.



> Doch, genau das passiert indirekt heute, weil Krankenhäuse z.B. keine Notfälle aus Rettungswagen oder Hubschraubern mehr annehmen und die Besatzungen dann anderes Krankenhäuser suchen müssen. Das dauert Zeit, viel Zeit in einer Phase, in der jede Sekunde wichtig sein kann.



In Fällen, in denen jede Sekunde wichtig ist, muss der Notarzt eh selbst die Behandlung übernehmen. Und niemand "sucht" ein anderes Krankenhaus. Die Krankenhäuser melden ihre Kapazitäten an die Rettungsleitstelle und die sagt dem Krankenwagen, welches das nächst liegende, bereite Krankenhaus ist. Und nein, dass sind nicht die Kapazitäten mit Einrichtungen zur längerfristigen Behandlung, um die es dabei geht (weil längerfristige Behandlung eben nicht akuter Notfall/es geht um jede Sekunde ist), sondern dass sind die Kapazitäten der Notaufnahmen. Wenn da schon drei Notoperationen laufen, dann ist halt kein Platz mehr. Wenn nicht, dann ist er da und es kommt durchaus auch vor, dass Patienten im nächstgelegenen Krankenhaus A in die Notaufnahme kommen, dann aber, sobald der Zustand das zulässt, für die weitere Behandlung in Krankenhaus B verlegt werden, wo die stationären Kapazitäten für die weitere Behandlung weniger angespannt sind. Konnte man erst vor ein paar Wochen bei den ersten Corona-Hotspots wieder in allen Nachrichten verfolgen.



> Genauso wählt jeder Hausarzt auf Basis seines Budgets aus. Auch heute schon werden vielen Patienten "lebensnotwendige" Behandlungen, z.B. Logopädie nach dem Schlaganfall verweigert. Und bitte sie die Differenzierung "lebensnotwendig" und "überlebensnotwendig"



Jetzt vermischst du (vermeintlich) lebensbedrohende Kapazitätberechnungen der Kliniken mit der Leistungstabelle der Krankenkassen...
Letztere ist übrigens einer der von dir geforderten "Punkte"-Systeme: Wenn der Schlaganfallpatient halt nur 4,5 hat, aber man mindestens 5,0 für ein halbes Jahr Logopädie braucht, dann kriegt er halt keine.
(Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch der 5,0er vermutlich ein Jahr auf einen Termin warten muss. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass der Logopäde von fünf Geräten eins als Reserve verbucht hat, sondern an der Medizinausbildung in Deutschland.)





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder Berichte von Ärzten. Das liest sich schockierend und es bleibt mein Ziel, mich nicht zu infizieren:
> 
> Autor: Prof. Dr. Klaus-Dieter Kolenda
> _"... Vorgestern wurde nun in der Tagesschau aus Österreich berichtet, dass  Forscher in der Universitätsklinik Innsbruck bei genesenden  Covid-19-Erkrankten offenbar bleibende Lungenschäden festgestellt haben. ...
> ... zwei Patienten zeigten bei Belastung eine deutliche  Sauerstoffunterversorgung als typisches Zeichen eines persistierenden  Lungenshunts. ..._


_

****. Das würde auch erklären, warum Beatmung so verdammt wenig bringt. Wenn nicht die pulmonare Teil, sondern die Adern hinüber sind...




			... Patienten kommen mit niedriger Sauerstoffsättigung in die Ambulanz, bis  auf erhöhte Atemfrequenz geht es ihnen den Umständen entsprechend gut,  obwohl sie bei derart schlechten Blutgasen laut Lehrbuch unverzüglich  intubiert werden sollten, berichtete Hartig. "Gibt man ihnen dann zwei  Liter Sauerstoff, wird zwar die Sauerstoffsättigung etwas besser, aber  ein paar Stunden später liegen viele von ihnen auf der Intensivstation  mit Intubation und schwerem Lungenversagen", berichtete der Mediziner. ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> Covid-19: Aktuelle Berichte von Medizinern aus der Praxis | Telepolis



Schierig zu beurteilen: Liegen solche Fälle einen Tag später auf Intensiv, weil sie kurz vor knapp eingeliefert wurden oder weil die Behandlung kontraproduktiv war? Der Naturwissenschaftler würde jetzt ein Experiment mit Kontrollgruppe fordern, aber es hat gute Gründe, dass man Mediziner in einer anderen Fakultät abschottet und das Ärzte sich bei Behandlungen oft verdammt sturköpfig an Vorgaben halten.
"Den Umständen entsprechend gut" ist bei Medizinern auch wenig sagend. Wenn dir einer das Bein mit ner Kettensäge amputiert hast und du bei der Einlieferung nen dummen Spruch hinbekommst, geht es dir auch ", bis auf die Schmerzen, den Umständen entsprechend gut" und 10 Minuten später wärst du ohne Blutransfusion (die bei Covid19 nichts bringt) ein Fall für die Kelleretage.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Fläche Bundesrepublik: 357.386 km²
> mit 300 Universitätskliniken müsste jede Klinik 1200km² abdecken,
> im Idealfall wäre also alle 34km ein Krankenhaus und jeder hätte mehrere davon in der Nähe.
> 
> Ziemlich gute Idee, oder?



Meinst du? Eben hast du dich noch beschwert, wenn jemand nicht zum naheliegensten Krankenhaus gebracht wird und jetzt willst du eben dieses komplett zu machen. Und das zweitnächste auch noch. Stattdessen soll eine einzige Klinik ganz Berlin versorgen. Würde ich für eine selten dämliche Idee halten, wenn sie nicht so oft wieder hochkommen würde. So muss ich das selten streichen.

Für komplexe Operationen haben wir jetzt schon verschiedene Spezialeinrichtungen, die die besser als andere hinbekommen und ich wäre auch dafür, Kliniken nicht als konkurrierende profitorientierte Einrichtungen, sondern als am Patienten interessiertes Netzwerk zu betreiben. Sodass jeder schwierigere Fall nach der Erstbehandlung möglichst in die Klink verlegt wird, die ihm am besten helfen kann, anstatt möglichst jedem Patienten die Behandlung zu verpassen, die gerade den größten Gewinn bringt. Aber warum sollen alle diese Spezialisten an einem Ort zusammengepfercht werden? Es nützt doch rein gar nichts, wenn die Gynäkologie und der Kardiologe Tür an Tür arbeiten, sondern erschwert eher noch die Logistik und verhindert eben, dass eine fein verteiltes Netz von Notaufnahmen für die dringenden Basics zur Verfügung steht. Ganz toll wird es, falls wir mal eine Epidemie haben sollten (kommt ja zum Glück nicht vor in Deutschland) und dann eines dieser Krankenhäuser schließen müssen. Oder einen Brand. Bombenfund. Bombendrohung. Streik? Probleme bei Wasserver- oder Entsorgung. ...


Deine Idealverteilung (für die du Deutschland auch noch 200 km² kleiner gemacht hast) würde in der Praxis außerdem reichlich organisatorische Probleme aufwerfen. Oder wo baust du die 34-km-Praxis für Sylt + Helgoland hin? Wielange braucht ein Krankenwagen im Münchener Berufsverkehr für 34 km Luftlinie? Wie willst du siebenspurigen Zufahrtsstraßen und ganze Klinikstädte nachträglich ins Ruhrgebiet packen? Alles unmöglich.

Und wenn man dafür korrigiert, also zum Beispiel aus einer Klinik pro Region 3 macht wegen Redundanz, nochmal 200 Einzeleinrichtungen für abgelegene Gebiete über Deutschland verteilt und in den Großstädten und Ballungsräumen 200 zusätzliche Kliniken verteilt und 300 weiteren je zwei Standorte zugesteht, dann man ist schon wieder bei 1600.


(Und um noch den Ingenieursstolz zu kränken: Die halbe Diagonale eines Quadrates mit Fläche 1200 liegt ungefähr bei 26, nicht bei 34.  . Ist, da Luftlinie und ohne Verkehrsberücksichtigung, aber immer noch für viele Fälle viel zu viel, genauso wie die volle Kantenlänge, die die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei ideal quadratisch verteilten Kliniken angibt.)




seahawk schrieb:


> Wen man die Fallzahlen sieht, werden die Lockerungen nicht lange bleiben können, oder man ist nun gewillt den Preis zu zahlen.



Wenn ich mir die heutigen Berichte über Ladenöffnungen angucke, dann wird der Preis auf alle Fälle hoch ausfallen. Wenn die zahlreichen, einheitlichen Aufnahmen repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland sind (und warum sollten sie das nicht sein?), schätze ich mal Daumen*Pi, dass heute mehreren 100000 Leute zusätzlich Kontakt <0,5 m hatten. Bis Ende der Woche werden wir locker die Million voll machen. Absolut unverantwortlich, was die Einwohner und Politik gerade veranstalten.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das zu Optimieren hat wenig mit dem schieren Distanz  zum Krankenhaus zu tun. Es spricht z.B. nichts dagegen, anstatt einem Kreiskrankhaus eine Menge Sanitärswagen zu auf Taxiständfen zu positionieren.Damit ist allen geholfen. Wer schnelle Hilfe braucht, bekommt sie schneller, wer ins Krankenhaus muss, bekommt bessere Betreuung.



Und wer die Verzehnfachung der Rettungswagen, Rettungshubschrauber und Notärzte nebst Aufenthaltseinrichtungen an jedem Taxistand (wo gibt es schon noch Taxistände?) bezahlen muss, der bekommt auch noch eine deutliche Netto-Kostensteigerung gegenüber dem bisherigen System oben drauf. Denn du willst ja scheinbar (im Gegensatz zur Leopoldina) weiterhin genauso viele Ärzte und Schwestern in den Krankenhäusern beschäftigen, sodass deine kompensierende Nahversorgung komplett zusätzlich aufgebaut wird.



> Komplexes Denken ist nicht jedem gegeben, vergiss es. Manche wollen es nicht verstehen. Es wäre z.B. so einfach, mehrere Todesursachen zu dokumentieren. Notfalls noch mit einem Daumenwert zur Gewichtung dahinter. Ingenieure machen sowas. andere sind mit mehr als zwei Auswahloptionen zum Teil schon überfordert.



Versuchen Ingenieure auch, EINE bundesweite Statistik über eine Million individuelle Fälle aus 10000 verschiedenen Datenquellen zusammenzustellen?





muadib schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine offizielle Anordnung, dass alle Menschen die versterben und bei denen Corona nachgewiesen wurde, als Todesursache Corona angegeben werden muss?



Todesursachen legt der Arzt je nach Fall fest und die "Anordnungen" sind so lasch, das sie manchmal einer späteren Autopsie nicht standhalten. Aktuell interessanter dürfte aber die Infektionsgesetzgebung sein, die nichts mit dem Totenschein zu tun hat. Demnach müssen die Kliniken Coronafälle melden, natürlich auch verstorbene. Somit taucht vermutlich auch bei uns jeder positiv auf Corona getestete Tote in der offiziellen Statistik auf.

Aber die Unfallbeispiele sind trotzdem Bullshit. Wir haben normalerweise rund 93 Tote durch äußere Einwirkungen pro Tag und laut JHU gerade knapp 150 tausend bestätigte Fälle bei 83 Millionen Einwohnern. Unter der Annahme, dass Corona-Kranke nicht häufiger mit Klopapier erschlagen werden, als andere, komme ich auf gut 1 Gewalt-/Unfallopfer mit Corona pro Woche. Das macht bei über 1700 "Corona-Toten" wohl auch keinen Unterschied mehr, ob man den einen mitzählt oder nicht.




Duvar schrieb:


> Nice in der Türkei geht es auch aufwärts was KH angeht, heute vorgestellt:
> ...
> 8 weitere Krankenhäuser werden noch dieses + nächstes Jahr eröffnet.
> Die haben das Ziel Istanbul zur Medizin Hauptstadt zu machen, sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus.



Na werden aber alle Einwohner der Türkei ihrem Gott Erdogan dieses Jahr aber ganz besonders dafür huldigen, dass er nächstes Jahr damit anfängt, Istanbul auf eine Epidemie vorzubereiten. Fertigstellung dann gleich nach dem Kanal durchs einzige Naherholungsgebiet der gleichen Stadt, mit denen er seinem Spekulationskumpels ihre Ramschimmobilien auf Staatskosten vergoldet?

Wie profitabel ist eigentlich das weltgröße Luftfahrtdrehkreuz, dass er gebaut hat, gerade? Hat die Lira dank dieser Geldquelle schon wieder den Stand von 2010 erreicht?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle an grundlegende Hygiene halten würden und zusätzlich aktuelle Verhaltensregeln wie Abstand halten einhalten würden und noch jeder im öffentlichen Raum ne Maske/Schal/Stoff über der Nase hätte bräuchte man bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen wo körperliche Nähe nunmal Programm ist (Clubs, Bordelle usw.) gar nix zuzumachen. Nebenbei gäbs dann auch grundsätzlich nie mehr Grippewellen.
> 
> Die ganzen aufgezwungenen Einschränkungen sowie deren Durchsetzung gibt es ausschließlich deswegen, weil die Leute zu dämlich sind sich den Umständen entsprechend [von sich aus] passend zu verhalten. Der Horizont vieler Leute ist dafür einfach zu klein weil sie auch keinerlei Hintergründe verstehen (wie viele Leute hab ich beispielsweise gesehen die jetzt Einmalhandschuhe tragen im Laden nur um sich dann mit Handschuhen ins Gesicht fassen - super). Und genau daran musste auch die Regeln anpassen (also die, die Leute verstehen sollen - die komplizierten hebste fürs Steuerrecht auf das die Leute eben nicht verstehen sollen). Ein "x Personen pro y Quadratmeter" ist da wohl schon zu komplex.



Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass die Leute dämlich sind, aber Infektionen sind nicht in halb leeren Läden möglich. Sondern auch auf Bürgersteigen und Radwegen, die ein passieren in 1,5 m Abstand komplett unmöglich machen, in Bussen und Bahnen die bislang eher 0,15 m Abstand boten, an Arbeitsplätzen mit 50 cm Abstand oder an Ampeln, deren Wartebereich kleiner als 100 m² ist. Von sämtlichen linearen Fortbewegungen mit weniger als 0,5-15 Minuten Abstand zwischen Aufeinanderfolgenden (je nachdem, welche Studie man heranzieht) ganz zu schweigen. Und all diese Infektionswege können auch noch so intelligente Leute nur teilweise meiden, solange sie gezwungen sind, täglich das Haus zu verlassen. 

Eigentlich spricht es schon für im Schnitt erstaunlich vernünftiges Verhalten, dass wir von 500 bis 1000 Infektionen/Tag zu Beginn des politischen Eingreifens nur auf 2500-3000 hoch sind, obwohl 50-75% der Infektionsmöglichkeiten unreglementiert sind und nur durch indirekt und oder vernünftiges Verhalten eingeschränkt wurden.
Leider wurde ein Teil der indirekten Infektionsbeschränkungen zusammen mit der Aufhebung der direkten ebenfalls beendet.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Was für "Gott" Erdogan, hör mal bitte auf so einen Bullshit zu verzapfen und religiöse Menschen damit zu beleidigen!
Dein Türkei Hass kannst du auch mal ad acta legen, neidisch oder was, auf das was er alles bewerkstelligt? Immerhin zieht er seine Projekte durch und endet nicht wie der Flughafen in Berlin 
Die Krankenhäuser wurden ja jetzt nicht wegen Corona gebaut, die waren sowieso auf der Agenda du Schlaumeier.
Hier aber heul nicht wieder: Tuerkei: Erdogan weiht "Europas groesstes staedtisches Krankenhaus" ein | nex24.news





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Dq9Chgyg_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2020)

Ach, die waren also sowieso schon geplant und Teil der normalen Grundversorgung? Was gibt es dann "heute vorgestellt" zu feiern? Wo "geht es aufwärts?" Wenn aus Business as usual eine Heldenstory gemacht werden soll, dann doch bitte gleich richtig mit Anbetung und so. Mehr verlange ich doch gar nicht.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Denkst doch nicht etwa das man solch riesige Komplexe in paar Tagen aus dem Boden stampft, wie lange weiß man schon von Corona, denk mal lieber logisch nach und provoziere und beleidige hier nicht das ganze türkische Volk mit deinen blasphemischen Sprüchen.


----------



## Mahoy (20. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dein Türkei Hass kannst du auch mal ad acta legen,



Du verwechselst immer noch Kritik am Staatschef und seiner korrupten Bande mit Hass auf die türkische Nation oder das türkische Volk, Duvar.
Das ist aber Quatsch, denn wer die Türkei hasst, der würde sich doch gerade so einen kriminellen Blender an ihrer Spitze wünschen.



> neidisch oder was, auf das was er alles bewerkstelligt? Immerhin zieht er seine Projekte durch und endet nicht wie der Flughafen in Berlin



Tja, tote Infrastruktur mit kräftig Korruption dabei baut sich halt leichter als solche, bei denen alles mit rechten Dingen zugehen muss und die vor allem auch langfristig etwas bringen soll.



> Die Krankenhäuser wurden ja jetzt nicht wegen Corona gebaut, die waren sowieso auf der Agenda du Schlaumeier.



Was - streng logisch betrachtet - bedeutet, das sie bereits gebraucht wurden, aber fehlten, während Erdogan erst einmal umstrittene Prestige-Projekte bauen ließ. Sprich, sie werden (nächstes Jahr!) erst einmal einen *bereits vorher existierenden* Bedarf an klinischer Betreuung beheben und sind somit nicht zwingend geeignet, die *zusätzliche* Belastung zu stemmen.

*Oder* sie wurden bisher nicht gebraucht und würden sich in eine ganze Reihe von Bauprojekten einreihen, mit denen Erdi und seine Spießgesellen Staatsgelder in die Kassen befreundeter Bauunternehmen spülen. Aber zum Glück kam dann eine Pandemie, von der man zu Baubeginn noch gar nichts wissen konnte, und man kann die vormals überflüssigen Bauten nun als Beitrag zur Rettung verkaufen.

Was darf es sein?


----------



## seahawk (20. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Uh, uh, uh, wenn das stimmt und bestätigt wird, wird böses Blut fließen. Ich las das schon vor Monaten, hab es aber als absurd abgetan und das Paper wurde zurückgezogen. Wenn es aber mehrfach bestätigt wird, haben wir ein Problem:
> 
> Der erste Hinweis von indischen Wissenschaftlern:
> Uncanny similarity of unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag | bioRxiv
> ...




Das gibt den 3.WK.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das gibt den 3.WK.


Möglich, "Der Ami" sucht einen Grund ....


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Das ist nicht nur Kritik an Erdogan Mahoy, abgesehen davon, können die Leute wählen wen immer sie wollen, wie wäre es mal mit respektieren?
Kaum postet man was über die Türkei, kommen von einigen hier nur so dumme Sprüche.
Freut euch doch mal, dass die türkische Bevölkerung Top Krankenhäuser/medizinische Betreuung etc bekommt, ansonsten könnt ihr Erdogan kritisieren wie ihr wollt, nur hat das nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun.
Müsst einfach mal lernen jemandem was zu gönnen und sich für andere zu freuen und nicht direkt Schaum vorm Mund zu bekommen, chillt mal endlich wieder.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Nur ums der Kuriosität wegen mal zu zeigen: Der weltweit massive Rückgang des Verbrauchs fossiler Energieträger durch die Corona-Shutdowns hat dazu geführt, dass die Öllager brechend voll sind (einschließlich Supertanker) und man nicht mehr weiß wohin mit dem Zeug - aktuell kostet ein Liter WTI Rohöl Terminkontrakt Mai -35$ (ja, MINUS).
OElpreis WTI Brent | OEl | OElkurs | OEl Spot | finanzen.net

Könnt jan Screenshot davon machen - dass Rohöl wertlos ist bzw. man sogar Geld dafür dazu bekommt wenn man seinen noch leeren Tanker füllen lässt gabs in der Geschichte der Menschheit noch niemals.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fipS09 (20. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ansonsten könnt ihr Erdogan kritisieren wie ihr wollt, nur hat das nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun.



Das haben deine Rezepte doch auch nicht. Der einzige der nicht "chillt" - und zwar sobald irgendjemand Kritik in irgendeiner Form an Erdogan äußert - bist du. Sorry


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aktuell kostet ein Liter WTI Rohöl Terminkontrakt Mai -35$ (ja, MINUS).


Wie soll man dagegen mit EE konkurrenzfähig werden?


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Benzinpreise können ruhig noch weiter droppen auf Venezuela Niveau^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Naja, wenns wieder weitergeht wird der Preis ja wieder steigen (der ist morgen wieder bei +20$, dann aber eben für Junikontrakte, auch die können fallen...).
Aber so lange der Energieverbrauch derart niedrig ist wie momentan und die Welt mit billigem Öl geflutet wird siehts mit EE natürlich sehr düster aus. Warte mal ab bis die Preise beim Endkunden ankommen (wenn die Lieferketten da angekommen sind, vorhandene Bestellungen abgearbeitet sind und künstliche Preistreiberei der Tanken nicht mehr haltbar sind, also in geschätzt 2-3 Monaten...) - dann müssten Liter Diesel unter 50 und Heizöl unter 30 cent kosten. Superbenzin maximal 60 cent der Liter. Da freuen sich die ganzen E-Auto Besitzer und PV-Anlagenbetreiber... 



Duvar schrieb:


> Benzinpreise können ruhig noch weiter droppen auf Venezuela Niveau^^


DAS werden wir hier dann doch bei weitem nicht schaffen.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Superbenzin maximal 60 cent der Liter.


Da ist viel mehr Steueren drauf. Der Rohölpreise hat nur geringen Anteil


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Habs mal nachgeschlagen - hast Recht, da unser lieber Staat da nicht prozentual rechnet sondern absolut festgelegte Steuern pro Liter Benzin draufschlägt (war mir neu...) ist der theoretisch niedrigstmögliche Preis fürn Liter Benzin 65,7 cent pro Liter. Ok, wenns da Öl geschenkt gibt und man "nur" Raffinerie, Transport und Kosten fürs Betreiben der Tanke rechnet dürfte die untere Schmerzgrenze wohl bei geschätzten 85-90 cent fürn Liter Benzin liegen.
Bei Diesel sinds 47,34 cent pro Liter fürn Staat, also Schmerzgrenze vielleicht 65-70 cent.

Aber hey, tanken für untern Euro pro Liter? Dass ich das wohl noch erleben darf hätt ich nicht geglaubt. 


...und ich hab noch ne Ölheizung. Da sind rund 21 cent Staatsabgaben drauf, bedeutet wenns Öl quasi nix kostet wären Preise von 35 cent/Liter drin wenn man ein paar Tausend Liter abnimmt. Irre.


----------



## Lotto (20. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie soll man dagegen mit EE konkurrenzfähig werden?



Ist ja nicht als würde man morgen zur Tankstelle fahren und der Tankwart an der Kasse gibt dir zum Dank nen 50er weil du deinen Tank voll gemacht hast.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wird es auch. Und zwar völlig wurscht wann wir wo welche Maßnahmen zurücknehmen - die Masse der Leute ist für sowas selbstständig zu halten viel zu undiszipliniert (und stellenweise gibts auch die Möglichkeit gar nicht - wenn kein Bus mehr da ist der nicht proppenvoll ist siehts dumm aus für den Arbeitnehmer). Die zweite Welle kommt so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und es wird auch eine dritte und vierte geben es sei denn der Impfstoff kommt dem zuvor.



Das halt der einzige Vorteil den Autokratien wie China haben, die Disziplin der Leute ist durch die Angst vor Repression höher, bzw. kommt im Fall von China noch hinzu das Fehlverhalten regide Konsequenzen durch das Bürger-Scoresystem hat.

In Gesellschaften wie unseren, die auf Selbstverantwortung des Einzelnen setzen scheitert es oft sobald der Einzelne länger als ein paar Stunden bis wenige Tage Verantwortung übernehmen soll, weil Konsequenzen für dass eigene Fehlverhalten halt oft nicht unmittelbar sind, überschaubar ausfallen und die Priorität für die Befriedigung etwaiger Eigenbedürfnisse halt nicht selten vor dem Gemeinwohl kommt (viele bei uns sind halt in ihrer Erziehung kleine Prinzen, kleine Prinzessinen und handeln auch so). Konnte das ja zu einem gewissen Grad auch die letzten Wochen an meinen Nachbarn beobachten, von 28 Tagen hatten die an 21 Tagen Besuch von insgesamt 11 verschiedenen Personen, die nicht zum Haushalt gehört haben, hätten sie Covid-19 wären das also schon 11 Infizierte mehr, nur weil man nicht die Disziplin besitzt mal für eine gewisse Zeit beim Kontakt mit dem Freundes- / Bekanntenkreis zurückzustehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2020)

Tjo... wenn man nicht grade Nerd wäre und riesige Mengen Zeit mit PCGHX, YouTube, Netflix und Steam verbringen könnte in zeiten von Kurzarbeit, Besuchsverbot usw. kann einem schon langweilig werden. Ok, ich hab mit nem Stückchen Land noch das Glück mich bei dem Granatenwetter momentan einfach mal rausfläzen zu können. Aber so auf Dauer hat man da bei häufigem Schwenken ggf. ne ganz andere Gefahr.
Kennste den hier? https://i.imgur.com/oFYMVaI.jpg


Ich müsste ziemlich nachdenken, wann ich das letzte Mal vor der Krise hier an einem pupsnormalen Wochentag in der Sonne liegend Bier getrunken habe. Im Sommerurlaub letztes Jahr glaub ich... jedenfalls vor vielen Monden.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Ich habe das Gefühl, man sollte aktuell in Öl investieren und sei es einfach indirekt durchs volltanken.
New Yorker Boerse: Erdoelpreis stuerzt erstmals ins Negative | tagesschau.de





muadib schrieb:


> Wenn man IICARUS Bsp nehmen würde, würde das nach deiner Logik bedeuten, dass wenn ein Mensch im Supermarkt totgeschlagen wird und bei dem Corona nachgewiesen wird, dieser dann an Corona gestorben ist. Ja nee, is klar.



Spätestens in dem Fall, wo vom Arzt eine nicht natürliche Totesart angekreuzt wird, ist eine Obduktion fällig, bei der dann nach der genauen Todesursache geschaut wird.


________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Auch Thüringer müssen Atemschutz tragen*

_20.04.2020 20:30 Uhr_
In Thüringen soll ab Freitag in allen Geschäften und im öffentlichen Nahverkehr eine Maskenpflicht gelten. Das sagte Regierungssprecher Günter Kolodziej der Deutschen Presse-Agentur. Zuvor hatte die "Thüringer Allgemeine" berichtet. Damit ist Thüringen das sechste Bundesland, das eine Mundschutz-Pflicht plant oder schon eingeführt hat.


*Müller will Maskenpflicht auch in Berlin*

_20.04.2020 20:08 Uhr_
Nachdem andere Bundesländer in der Corona-Krise auf eine Maskenpflicht für den Einzelhandel und den öffentlichen Personennahverkehr setzen, wird auch in Berlin darüber diskutiert. Der Regierende Bürgermeister Michael Müller (SPD) plädiere für eine solche Regelung zumindest für Busse, S- und U-Bahn, wurde dem _rbb_ aus Senatskreisen bestätigt.



*Infiziertes Kind hat 172 Kontakte - keine Ansteckung*

_20.04.2020 19:25 Uhr_
Der Fall eines neunjährigen französischen Kindes, das trotz Coronavirus-Infektion niemanden ansteckte, beschäftigt die Wissenschaft: Demnach fielen die Tests bei allen 172 Kontaktpersonen des Kindes negativ aus. Forschern zufolge könnte der Fall darauf hindeuten, dass Kinder bei der Verbreitung von Sars-Cov-2 keine wichtige Rolle spielen.  Das Kind hatte ohne Kenntnis seiner Infektion an drei Ski-Kursen teilgenommen. Die Gesundheitsbehörden machten später 172 Menschen aus, die während der Inkubationszeit mit dem Kind in Kontakt gekommen waren. Selbst seine eigenen Geschwister hatte das Kind nicht angesteckt. Ein großer Teil der bekannten Corona-Infektionen bei Kindern verläuft glimpflich. Befürchtet wird jedoch, dass infizierte Kinder ältere Menschen oder Angehörige von Risikogruppen anstecken könnten.


____________________________________________________________


Spanien hat mittlerweile 200.000 bestätigte Fälle.



 Edit: Merkel zu Corona-Krise: "Keine Sekunde in Sicherheit wiegen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (21. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, man sollte aktuell in Öl investieren und sei es einfach indirekt durchs volltanken.
> New Yorker Boerse: Erdoelpreis stuerzt erstmals ins Negative | tagesschau.de





> Der Preis für einen Kontrakt, der eine physische Öllieferung im Mai  vorsieht, notierte erstmals seit Aufnahme des Future-Handels im Jahr  1983 im negativen Bereich - zuletzt bei minus 18,20 US-Dollar je Barrel  (159 Liter). *Das bedeutet, dass Käufer bei Abnahme Geld erhalten.*







Edit:

(Fuer Beduerftige) Wiederverwendbare Gesichtsmaske fuer 1 Cent - mydealz.de



> *Hilf anderen mit einer Spendenmaske*
> 
> Du hast neben dem Kauf einer normalen Maske die Möglichkeit, eine  Soli-Maske zu kaufen. Du erhältst deine Maske ganz normal. Mit dem  Aufpreis produzieren wir jedoch zum Selbstkostenpreis weitere Masken,  die Menschen in Not kostenlos beziehen können.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Masken | von Jungfeld &#8211; bunte und farbige Herrensocken und Boxershorts


Solche Aktionen find ich super.


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Das Problem ist, wenn man den Virus nicht ausrottet sondern immer mit einer Infektionsquote um 1 herumeiert verteilt sich das Virus in der Gesellschaft und im Herbst haut es richtig rein.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Konnte das ja zu einem gewissen Grad auch die letzten Wochen an meinen Nachbarn beobachten, von 28 Tagen hatten die an 21 Tagen Besuch von insgesamt 11 verschiedenen Personen, die nicht zum Haushalt gehört haben, hätten sie Covid-19 wären das also schon 11 Infizierte mehr, nur weil man nicht die Disziplin besitzt mal für eine gewisse Zeit beim Kontakt mit dem Freundes- / Bekanntenkreis zurückzustehen.


Also ich bleib bei dem Wetter auch nicht 48h am Wochenende alleine zu Hause sitzen.
An einem der beiden Tage besuche ich auch immer  Bekannte/Kumpels. 
Meine Nachbarn werden sich auch schon denken wieso der ständig weg geht.^^

Gut ab dieser Woche ist es mit den öffentlichen Läden ja sowieso entspannter. Da hat man wieder was zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn man den Virus nicht ausrottet sondern immer mit einer Infektionsquote um 1 herumeiert verteilt sich das Virus in der Gesellschaft und im Herbst haut es richtig rein.


So wie Influenza?


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Nur halt gefährlicher.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2020)

Influenza ist nicht ausgerottet und es sterben tausende Menschen jedes Jahr dadurch.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

"Eine ganz andere Wucht": Drosten warnt vor zweiter Corona-Welle - n-tv.de


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Natürlich nur an COVID-19 scheinen eben mehr Menschen zu sterben.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich nur an COVID-19 scheinen eben mehr Menschen zu sterben.


Abwarten. 2018 sind hier auch an der normalen Grippe 25.000 Menschen gestorben.
Deswegen gab es aber keinen landesweiten Shutdown.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Abwarten. 2018 sind hier auch an der normalen Grippe 25.000 Menschen gestorben.
> Deswegen gab es aber keinen landesweiten Shutdown.


Wurde doch schon paarmal erklärt:

- SARS-Cov-2 ist ansteckender
- heimtückischer

Selbst wenn die Sterblichkeit die selbe wäre, wie bei der normalen Grippe, würde das katastrophale Folgen haben, weil sich viel mehr Menschen in sehr kurzer Zeit anstecken würden. Wenn man es normal laufen lassen würde.
Außerdem gibt es gegen die normale Grippe eine Impfung.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2020)

Vergleiche z.B. mit New York City: Die haben 10% der Einwohnerzahl von Deutschland, haben durchaus Maßnahmen ergriffen und in nur ein paar Wochen über 10k Tote. Dagegen sind 25k in ganz Deutschland über ein gesamtes Jahr verdammt wenig.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

> 8:12 Uhr: Der schwedische Sonderweg in der Bekämpfung des Coronavirus hat einen hohen Preis. Mehr als 1500 Menschen starben der schwedischen Gesundheitsbehörde zufolge bislang infolge einer Infektion mit SARS-CoV-2. Das ist um ein Vielfaches mehr als in den anderen skandinavischen Ländern. Trotzdem bleiben die Behörden bei der Strategie, der Bevölkerung lediglich zu raten, Abstand zu halten. Veranstaltungen mit bis zu 50 Besuchern sind nach wie vor erlaubt.
> 
> Bo Lundbäck, Professor für klinische Epidemiologie von Lungenerkrankungen in Göteborg, findet die hohen Todeszahlen nicht akzeptabel. Er fordert, dass auch in Schweden alle Schulen geschlossen werden und vor allem das Personal in den Altersheimen besser geschützt werde. "Ich sehe nicht, dass Schweden eine konkrete Strategie verfolgt, und ich sehe auch keinen Trend", sagt er im Gespräch mit der Deutsche Presse-Agentur.


 Quelle: Schwedens Corona-Sonderweg in der Kritik &#8211; mehr als 1500 Tote | GMX


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Abwarten. 2018 sind hier auch an der normalen Grippe 25.000 Menschen gestorben.
> Deswegen gab es aber keinen landesweiten Shutdown.



Dann setzt das mal in Relation zu der Anzahl der Erkrankten.


----------



## Seregios (21. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Influenza ist nicht ausgerottet und es sterben tausende Menschen jedes Jahr dadurch.



Dann fangen wir mal an zu rechnen - so Pi mal Daumen:

Zitat DAZ-Online:" Das Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) schätzt für 2018/19 etwa 3,8 Millionen influenzabedingte Arztbesuche &#8211; in der außergewöhnlich starken Grippesaison zuvor geht das Institut von rund 9 Millionen Arztbesuchen aufgrund von Grippe aus."

Also 9 Millionen Infizierte = 25.000 Tote durch Influenza in 2017/2018

Aktuelle Zahl Covid:
ca. 140.000 Infizierte = ca. 4.500 Tote

Jetzt rechnen wir mal hoch um einen Vergleich zu Influenza zu bekommen:
140.000 x 64 = 8.960.000 Infizierte
4500 x 64 =288.000 Tote

Ist zwar sehr vereinfacht, aber zeigt in welche Richtung es gehen könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vergleiche z.B. mit New York City: Die haben 10% der Einwohnerzahl von Deutschland, haben durchaus Maßnahmen ergriffen und in nur ein paar Wochen über 10k Tote. Dagegen sind 25k in ganz Deutschland über ein gesamtes Jahr verdammt wenig.


Die haben auch einen Staatschef der alles sabotiert.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Dann fangen wir mal an zu rechnen - so Pi mal Daumen:
> 
> Zitat DAZ-Online:" Das Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) schätzt für 2018/19 etwa 3,8 Millionen influenzabedingte Arztbesuche – in der außergewöhnlich starken Grippesaison zuvor geht das Institut von rund 9 Millionen Arztbesuchen aufgrund von Grippe aus."
> 
> ...



Und es zeigen auf jeden Fall 5% kritische Verläufe (wovon 1% beatmet werden muß). Die müssen alle intensivmedizinisch behandelt werden.

Das wäre bei 1 Mio Infizierten schon 50000 Intensivplätze.
Bei 10 Mio wären das 500000.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

Jetzt machen die Krankenhäuser erst mal Kurzarbeit, um für den Ansturm ausreichend ausgeruht zu sein.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Dann fangen wir mal an zu rechnen - so Pi mal Daumen:
> 
> Zitat DAZ-Online:" Das Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) schätzt für 2018/19 etwa 3,8 Millionen influenzabedingte Arztbesuche &#8211; in der außergewöhnlich starken Grippesaison zuvor geht das Institut von rund 9 Millionen Arztbesuchen aufgrund von Grippe aus."
> 
> ...



Und jetzt überleg mal, wenn es keine Impfung für die Influenza geben würde.


----------



## INU.ID (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Abwarten. 2018 sind hier auch an der normalen Grippe 25.000 Menschen gestorben.


Und noch einmal: Es wurden damals 1.674 bestätigte Todesfälle durch die Grippe gemeldet, und damit dann "einfach" auf ~26.000 Tote hochgerechnet...


----------



## Slezer (21. April 2020)

Also genau das gleiche wie bei dem coronavirus?


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt überleg mal, wenn es keine Impfung für die Influenza geben würde.


Dann wäre sie immer noch harmloser als SARS-Cov-2.
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und noch einmal: Es wurden damals 1.674 bestätigte Todesfälle durch die Grippe gemeldet, und damit dann "einfach" auf ~26.000 Tote hochgerechnet...


Im Grunde wird alles hochgerechnet.
Wenn ich mit Corona gegen einen Baum fahr, gibt´s auch wieder einen Coronatoten mehr.


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Und  da viel so denken sind wir spätestens im November wieder im Lockdown...


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Grunde wird alles hochgerechnet.
> Wenn ich mit Corona gegen einen Baum fahr, gibt´s auch wieder einen Coronatoten mehr.


Du hast es anscheinend auch noch nicht begriffen.


----------



## Seregios (21. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt überleg mal, wenn es keine Impfung für die Influenza geben würde.



Es fehlte ja gerade der auslösende Influenzastamm in der Schutzimpfung. Also war auch kein Schutz vorhanden.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und  da viel so denken sind wir spätestens im November wieder im Lockdown...


Ist zumindest Grippesaison.



RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast es anscheinend auch noch nicht begriffen.


Ich werde die Hysterie auch nicht begreifen wollen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Also 9 Millionen Infizierte = 25.000 Tote durch Influenza in 2017/2018
> 
> Aktuelle Zahl Covid:
> ca. 140.000 Infizierte = ca. 4.500 Tote
> ...


Bei der Influenza nimmst du abgeschlossene Fälle, bei Covid hingegen nicht.
Wenn du Covid als Vergleich nehmen willst, musst du dann ebenso abgeschlossene Fälle nehmen und die bisherige Anzahl der Toten.
Von den überschüssigen aktiven Fällen stirbt nämlich wieder ungefähr der gleiche Prozentsatz wie bei den abgeschlossenen. Die Sterberate ist demnach höher.
Wir haben also ungefähr 5000 Tote bei ca. 100.000 Fällen. Bei 140.000 kämen noch einmal mehr als 2000 dazu.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich werde die Hysterie auch nicht begreifen wollen.


Ich glaube neben dir kann ne Atombombe hochgehen, dann zuckst du noch mit den Schultern.


----------



## Agathon12 (21. April 2020)

Gut, wenn lieber angegriffen wird, als richtig zu argumentieren, muss ich halt in die Beweisführung gehen:

Einmal Herr Dr. Köhnlein zum Thema pcr und fehlerhafter Behandlung von corona Patienten, welche die todesrate erhöht(öffentlich rechtliche):

YouTube

Dann der Standard zur falschen Darstellung der Sterblichkeit und der mehr als zweifelhaften anpreisung von Antikörper Tests:

Corona-Tests und die Wirklichkeit - derStandard.at

Die jährlichen, weltweiten influenza toten (med Uni Wien) :

Weltweit bis zu 650.000 Influenza-Todesopfer pro Jahr | MedUni Wien

Die stellvertretende Direktorin des Instituts für Medizinische Mikrobiologie und Infektionsepidemiologie am Universitätsklinikum Leipzig, Frau Prof. Dr. Brigitte König, zur Gefährlichkeit coronas, Impfstoffen usw:

YouTube

Was die zählweise betrifft, so kann ich schwer beweisen, wie das bei meinem Bruder und seiner Frau gelaufen ist, denn dazu müsste ich mein Gehirn abfilmen und den Ton dazu aufnehmen, bzw die Erinnerung. Somit kann ich diesbezüglich schwer in die Beweisführung eintreten.

Ich kann nur eines sagen.. Ich befasse mich seit 10 Jahren aus persönlichen Gründen mit pcr, Antikörper Tests aller Elisa und western blood und allem was dazu gehört und habe mich mit vielen Ärzten, Chemikern, Mikro Biologen und auch zwie virologen unterhalten.. Unter vielen ist es absolut bekannt, wie problematisch es ist, dass die pcr testungen mit so einem Gewicht versehen werden.
Die Isolation eines Virus ist der einzig 100% wirksame Nachweis, nicht die ausfilterung der angeblichen RNA. In. Unseren Genen sind nämlich viele dieser Sequenzen bereits verankert, was ebenfalls zu einer fehlerhaften Auslosung führen kann.

Die pcr und auch die Antikörper Tests sind ein enorm breites Feld und es erfordert einiges an Wissen, um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können.
Ich will überhaupt nicht, dass mir irgendjemand einfach glaubt. Das wäre genau gleich dumm, wie den Medien ejnfahc glauben zu schenken, nur weil sie einen Typen sprechen lassen, der den Kürzel Dr. Vor seinem Namen stehen hat.

Alles was ich bewirken möchte ist, dass ihr euch ernsthaft informiert und nicht immer nur auf offizieller Seite.
Ihr sollt jeder Information mit der selben Kritik gegenüber treten, wie ihr es bei mir getan habt. Nur so kann man ein mündiger und verantwortungsvoller Mensch sein.

Letztlich ist es doch so. Habe ich Unrecht, dann ist das eine Katastrophe, doch habe ich recht, ist es ebenfalls eine Katastrophe ungeahnten Ausmaßes. So und anders, das ganze ist und bleibt ein Drama, nur sollte man herausfinden, in welcher Hinsicht und dazu muss man sich alle Seiten neutral anhören, diese überprüfen und rational begutachten und so lange immer weiter nach Informationen suchen, bis eine Seite verifizierbar ist.

Das ist alles, was ich mir erhoffe, denn blindes hinterher laufen, nur weil jemand angeblich Experte oder höher Politiker, reporter oder sonst was ist, das darf in keinem Fall passieren und man darf sich auch nicht das Recht raus nehmen, den einen runter zu putzen und dem anderen einfach so zu glauben, weil sich die Wahrheit bequemer oder naheliegender anhört und das ist nunmal ein Fakt.

Denn am Ende ist eines sicher!
Die Wahrheit braucht unseren Glauben nicht und es interessiert sie nicht, ob wir sie bequem finden oder lieber eine andere Wahrheit hätten.
Die Wahrheit ist ein Naturgesetz und egal wie sie aussieht, sie trifft uns am Ende alle. Sie zu verneinen wäre das selbe, wie die Schwerkraft zu verneinen, denn ab dem Moment, an dme du einen einzigen Schritt über eine Klippe hinaus tust, wird die Wahrheit dich mit Macht aus deiner blase reißen und in Richtung Boden zerren, damit die Schwerkraft dich dort zerschellen kann und was bringt es dir dann zu sagen, aber die Medien oder der Youtuber, oder dieser Experte hat gesagt, es gäbe keine Schwerkraft?

Es is dein Leben, das damit endet, dein Körper, der zerschellt.

Also anstatt blindlings zu rufen, alle Impfungen sind toll oder alle schlecht, sollte man erstmal rausfinden, was Impfungen sind, wie sie funktionieren und sich haufenweise Studien durchlesen, welche deren Nebenwirkungen behandeln, wie zb die Ausschüttung von Auto antigenen.

Zu sagen impfen ist super, wäre das selbe wie wenn jemand sagt: alle Medikamente sind toll!

Das selbe gilt für das Gegenteil.
Hat man nicht die Expertise etwas abzuschätzen, so muss man dort suchen, wo die Expertise vorhanden ist und sich alle Meiningen genau anhören und diese überprüfen. Das hat mit Eigenverantwortung zu tun, denn es geht um dein Leben, deinen Körper, deine Kinder, deine Freunde und nicht jene der Experten, der Politiker oder der reporter. Wenn diese wissentlich Lügen, dann sind sie vor den Fehlern gefeit und nur diejenigen, die ihre Lügen glauben, müssen am Ende drunter leiden. 

Ganz einfach.

Ich glaube das reicht erstmal... 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk
Und was ich noch vergessen habe... Alle zwei l Sekunden verhungern Kinder, bzw Menschen oder sterben an durst. Das ist jene dermaßen hohe Mortalitätsrate wegen einer Sache, die man ganz einfach verhindern könnte... Wo ist da der aufstand? Wo sind da die horror Statistiken und Zahlen? Was meint ihr. Wie diese Zahlen jetzt steigen werden? Wie viele menschen im vollkommen e elend landen werden, wiel wir aus Hysterie alles mit spielen und die mittelständische und kleinste private Wirtschaft ruinieren? Wie viele Selbstmorde, wie vile tote, weil sie nicht als Notfall anerkannt wurden und dann sterben? Was glaubt ihr eigentlich, wie hoch die todesrate der Folgen des shut downs aussehen werden? Das Ausmaß ist gewaltig und deutlich heftiger, als es dieser Virus je sein könnte.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube neben dir kann ne Atombombe hochgehen, dann zuckst du noch mit den Schultern.


Och ich begnüg mich da schon mit weniger. 
Wenn ich zumindest mal eine einzige Person kennen würde die an Corona erkrankt ist (mit Symptomen), wäre das schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Oktoberfest ist abgesagt: Wiesn: Muenchen sagt Oktoberfest 2020 wegen Coronavirus ab - DER SPIEGEL
Das hat was zu bedeuten.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wäre sie immer noch harmloser als SARS-Cov-2.
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Wenn du verstehst was die ursprüngliche Aussage war?
Es wird Moment ein riesen Geschiss um Corona gemacht, aber bei der Influenza interessiert es niemanden.
Das wird dann Grippewelle genannt, viele sind da immun und/oder geimpft.
Keine besonderen Schutzmassnahmen, nichts.
Es wird einfach so hingenommen, weil es ja dazu gehört.
Und so nebenbei, durch die Corona Massnahmen sind auch die Influenza Todesfälle zurück gegangen.


----------



## Agathon12 (21. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du verstehst was die ursprüngliche Aussage war?
> Es wird Moment ein riesen Geschiss um Corona gemacht, aber bei der Influenza interessiert es niemanden.
> Das wird dann Grippewelle genannt, viele sind da immun und/oder geimpft.
> Keine besonderen Schutzmassnahmen, nichts.
> ...


Vergiss es.. Ich habe oben in meinem Text nun alles gepostet, was es brauchen würde, um selbst zu verstehen, worum es geht. Ich habe extra nur Dinge rausgesucht, die in den öffentlichen Medien standen oder zu sehen waren, bzw von Personen, die von staatlichen und hoch angesehenen Institutionen kommen und sogar teilweise unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, weil einfach jede Meinung zählt, bis die Wahrheit verifizierbar ist, auch konträr verlaufende Meinungen.

Wenn man sich nicht einmal das ansehen will, dann is sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen und jede Diskussion ist überflüssig..
Viele leute sind auf eine so egoistische art hysterisch, dass sie keine Verhältnisse mehr einschätzen und nicht differenziert denken können. Wäre schön wenn man mal so nen aufstand machen würde, wegen der vielen Toten die täglich entstehen wegen Hunger, durst, Armut und mangelnder Hygiene und medizinischer  Versorgung.
Das ist nämlich eine todesrate die corona bei weitem in den Schatten stellt und die wahren Folgen dieser kriese werden nichts mit dem Virus zu tun haben, sondern den Auswirkungen des shut downs. Diese todesrate wird uns alle das fürchten lehren und das elend und die neue Armut, die entstehen wird, wird der blanke horror sein. I. Nachhinein werden dann wieder alle von nichts gewusst haben wollen und die ******* geht von vorne los... 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Der Shutdown ist nicht das Problem. Dafür gibt es Soforthilfen. 
Das Problem ist, nur, wenn die Welle wiederkommt und man das Ganze dann jahrelang hinziehen muss. 

Es wäre günstiger gewesen die Ausgangssperren zu verlängern, bis es nur noch wenige Neuinfektion gibt.

Viele wiegen sich da aktuell zu sehr in Sicherheit:


> Der Virologe: "Es ist so, dass die Politik nicht davon ausgeht, dass der R-Wert wieder über 1 ansteigt. Ich glaube, der Eindruck, der in der Politik insgesamt besteht, ist, dass das Bisherige alles schon sehr erfolgreich gewesen sei."


Coronavirus: Drosten warnt vor Wucht einer zweiten Infektionswelle | WEB.DE


Der PCR-Test für Corona ist sehr genau. Da gibt es keine Falsch-Positiven Ergebnisse.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du verstehst was die ursprüngliche Aussage war?
> Es wird Moment ein riesen Geschiss um Corona gemacht, aber bei der Influenza interessiert es niemanden.
> Das wird dann Grippewelle genannt, viele sind da immun und/oder geimpft.
> Keine besonderen Schutzmassnahmen, nichts.
> Es wird einfach so hingenommen, weil es ja dazu gehört.


Wie oft sollen wir denn noch hier schreiben warum Corona gefährlicher ist? Und das anhand von Quellen, Fakten & Zahlen belegen?
Wenn sich alle gegen Grippe impfen lassen würden, gäbe es natürlich noch weniger Todesopfer.



> Und so nebenbei, durch die Corona Massnahmen sind auch die Influenza Todesfälle zurück gegangen.


Was logisch ist.


----------



## Agathon12 (21. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Shutdown ist nicht das Problem. Dafür gibt es Soforthilfen.
> Das Problem ist, nur, wenn die Welle wiederkommt und man das Ganze dann jahrelang hinziehen muss.
> 
> Es wäre günstiger gewesen die Ausgangssperren zu verlängern, bis es nur noch wenige Neuinfektion gibt.
> ...


Ganz in die Köpfe der Leute will nur eines nicht... Soforthilfen? Was für ein finanz technischer Blödsinn! Die Soforthilfen müssen auch von irgendwoher kommen und die vielen Kredite, die als "Hilfe" vergeben werden, können 90% der kleinen Unternehmen nie wieder bezahlen. Man sollte erst denken und dann reden.

Ich kann die dir gesetzeslage in Österreich auswendig aufsagen, zum Thema Hilfe. Das ist der blanke Witz und der reinste horror. Viele sind von vorn herein ausgenommen, aufgrund dümmster Begründungen, andere bekommen einmalig 500 bis 1000 Euro, was ein schlechter Witz ist. Inwiefern sollen 500 bis 1000 Euro eine Hilfestellung sein, wenn einem gastro oder Tourismus Betrieb, oder einem Frisör oder ähnlichen betrieben, die Einnahmen von über einem Monat fehlen?

Bitte erstmal nachdenken, was es für gastro Betriebe bedeutet, wenn sie uber jenen Monat gexhclossen halten müssen. Diese sind oft von den Einnahmen einer einzelnen Woche abhängig und schließungen über 6 Wochen, können sie nie wieder erwirtschaften. Ich sage es erneut, erst denken, dann reden.

Nicht nur das wiederholen, was im TV runter geleihert wird, sondern selbst das Gehirn einschalten und sich die gesetzliche Lage, die Verfassung, medizinische Studien usw ansehen.
Jeder Finanzexperte wird dir sagen, dass das, was gerade passiert, wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord für alle kleinen und mittelstandsbetriebe ist.


Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Corona-Hilfsgelder gehen an die Aktionäre
> Wie immer: Die fetten Bonzen stopfen sich gegenseitig die Taschen voll, wir dürfens bezahlen.
> 
> German companies take coronavirus state aid yet still plan on paying billions in dividends | Business| Economy and finance news from a German perspective | DW | 21.04.2020



Verluste sozialisieren, Gewinne privatisieren - so läuft das System.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2020)

Die Pfleger und Ärzte in Intensivstation freuen sich dann über die viele kritische Fälle, weil es ja alles " übertrieben " wurde.  

Italien und Spanien und Frankreich elsaß sind nur Einbindungen  und die Zustände dort sind nur übertreibungen


*ironie*


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das muß man sich mal reinziehen! Da hocken diese Firmen auf Milliarden und beantragen SOZIALHILFE!
> 
> Das man in einer Krise wie Lehman die Banken retten muß, steht außer Frage, sonst geht die Wirtschaft vor die Hunde. Aber es muß auch Konsequenzen geben. Eine gerettete Bank z.B, könnte verstaatlicht werden.


Wenn am etwas verstaatlicht wird es i.d.R. schlechter.
Wenn eine Bank kaputtgeht, muss man die verrecken lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie oft sollen wir denn noch hier schreiben warum Corona gefährlicher ist? Und das anhand von Quellen, Fakten & Zahlen belegen?
> Wenn sich alle gegen Grippe impfen lassen würden, gäbe es natürlich noch weniger Todesopfer.
> Was logisch ist.


Du verstehst es ja doch.
Es geht nicht darum was gefährlicher ist.
Wir leben seit hunderten Jahren mit der Influenza, es interessiert sich halt keiner mehr dafür.
Wenn wir bei ner Grippewelle das gleiche Prozedere durchziehen würden, würde es da auch weniger Tote geben.
Warum machen wir es denn dann nicht?
Einziger Hinweis damals, immer schön die Hände waschen.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn am etwas verstaatlicht wird es i.d.R. schlechter.



Nenne doch mal ein paar Beispiele?
Ach ja, gibt keine. Es wurde ja immer alles privatisiert. Und das hat natürlich richtig gut geklappt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal ein paar Beispiele?



Wie gut großflächige Verstaatlichung klappt haben wir in einer groß angelegten Simulation namens "DDR" bereits gesehen, nachdem das Modell "großer starker Führer" schon gescheitert war.
Beides gleichzeitig gibts übrigens auch noch, siehe Nordkorea. Da gehts den Leuten auch ganz besonders gut.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2020)

Wir können ja  auch unser Grundwasser Nestle überlassen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wir können ja  auch unser Grundwasser Nestle überlassen



Wieso soll das ein Problem sein?
Wenn die ein Monopol bekommen, dann wird es ein Problem, so wie bei den Stromanbietern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen wir ja sauberes, trinkbares Wasser statt Chlor.



Chlor ist ein Gas, warum sollte man da Chlor statt Wasser einspeisen?
Die Leute würden dann kündigen, der Betreiber hätte kein Geld mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Die Soforthilfen müssen auch von irgendwoher kommen und die vielen Kredite, die als "Hilfe" vergeben werden, können 90% der kleinen Unternehmen nie wieder bezahlen. Man sollte erst denken und dann reden.



Hängt mal wieder vom Bundesland ab. Bei uns gibt es das als Soforthilfe und nicht als Kredit und wurde sehr flott ausgezahlt.


			
				https://www.sab.sachsen.de/f%C3%B6rderprogramme/sie-ben%C3%B6tigen-hilfe-um-ihr-unternehmen-oder-infrastruktur-wieder-aufzubauen/soforthilfe-zuschuss-bund.jsp schrieb:
			
		

> Der Soforthilfe-Zuschuss ist gestaffelt nach der Zahl der Beschäftigten (Vollzeitäquivalente) und beträgt, in Abhängigkeit des erklärten Liquiditätsengpasses:
> bei bis zu 5,0 Beschäftigten: bis zu 9.000 Euro
> bei bis zu 10,0 Beschäftigten: bis zu 15.000 Euro
> Die Soforthilfe wird als einmaliger Zuschuss gewährt.






DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Chlor ist ein Gas, warum sollte man da Chlor statt Wasser einspeisen?
> Die Leute würden dann kündigen, der Betreiber hätte kein Geld mehr.



Chlor lässt sich aber im Wasser binden. In Südeuropa ist das Standard, da ist das Leitungswasser wie das im Schwimmbad.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> So wie etwa die Wasserversorgung? Die Preise steigen, auf Wartung wird verzichtet. Mehr ist nicht dahinter.
> .



Meinst wie in Portugal und damals in Berlin?

Berlin: Privatisierung der Wasserversorgung mit Erfolg abgewehrt

portugal wasser privatisierung - Google-Suche


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gut großflächige Verstaatlichung klappt haben wir in einer groß angelegten Simulation namens "DDR" bereits gesehen, nachdem das Modell "großer starker Führer" schon gescheitert war.
> Beides gleichzeitig gibts übrigens auch noch, siehe Nordkorea. Da gehts den Leuten auch ganz besonders gut.


Oder wie gut, Stichwort Reichsbahn/Bundesbahn

Allgemein, Grundversorgung muss staatlich sein. Ende


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen wir ja sauberes, trinkbares Wasser statt Chlor.



Du willst garantiert lieber gechlortes Wasser trinken als welches mit Colibakterien oder Legionellen oder ähnlichem Gesindel. Dafür brauchen wir kein nestle, es gibt landensweit zig Chlorstellen um das Trinkwasser zu desinfizieren in dem Falle dass tatsächlich mal Colibakterien oder ähnliches nachgewiesen werden.

Nebenbei ist "chloren" auch nur umgangssprachlich - natürlich wird KEIN reines Chlor ins Wasser getan, das würde neben Bakterien auch zuverlässig Menschen abtöten die darin baden oder es trinken. Was da zugegeben wird ist üblicherweise Natriumhypochlorit oder sonstige Chemikalien, die im wässrigen Milieu freie Chlorionen abgeben die dann ihrerseits auf so ziemlich alles draufspringen was oxidiert werden kann und damit Zellmembranen von Bakterien zerstören. Mit dir als Mensch macht das selbst in 100-facher Konzentration die man zum desinfizieren braucht rein gar nichts außer eben auch deine Zellmembranen oberflächlich zu zerstören, was im Schwimmbad zu geröteter haut und falls dus trinkst schlimmstenfalls wenn überhaupt zu Sodbrennen führen kann (dafür musste es aber echt übertreiben).

Kurz gesagt: Nein, das "Chlor" das im Schwimmbad und notfalls im Trinkwasser verwendet wird ist insbesondere in den genutzten Konzentrationen absolut ungefährlich für uns. Aber hauptsache wegen "Chlor!!" und dem bösen Nestle maln Fass aufgemacht. Dann kannste auch aufhören Salz zu essen. Da ist auch Chlor drin.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Allgemein, Grundversorgung muss staatlich sein. Ende


Hab ich nichts dagegen. Strom, Trinkwasser, Gesundheitssystem und so weiter.
Bahnfahren ist nicht Grundversorgung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gut großflächige Verstaatlichung klappt .


Schwierig, Systeme mit ungleichen Bedingungen zu vergleichen. Wie soll z.B. Kuba, dessen Gesundheitssystem nebenbei bemerkt merklich effizienter als jenes der USA ist, unter Isolation der USA eine gute wirtschaftliche Entwicklung vollführen? Es ist ungefähr so, als fesselt man Läufer und behauptet dann, es sind lahme Schnecken. Wenn Du DDR und die Bundesrepublik vergleichen willst, siehe bitte auch, dass die einen Milliarden Aufbauhilfen bekamen, die andere bis zum Schluss Reparationen nach Russland leisteten. Und die DDR mit festen Fünfjahres Plänen war eindfeutig überreglementiert. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass in vielen Bereichen eine straffe Regelung hilfreich ist oder wäre. 

Dieser dumme Satz "Der Markt regelt" verschweigt, wie er regelt. Mit Schweinezyklen, genau so, wie auch die Natur regelt. Mit Vernunft kann man Täler und Berge egalisieren, mit Planung klappt das sehr gut. Vernunft wird in Gesetzen und Kultur abgebildet. Der freie Markt führt immer zu Wildwuchs, der freie Markt ist wie Krebs oder Viren. Er nimmt sich alles und gibt wenig. Das ist das Ziel und das ist auch übliche menschliche egoistische Motivation. Das ist schnell, das ist wild, das ist Evolution, das Ist Blüte und Ausrottung. Viele Menschen streben aber nach Stabilität und genau die bietet er nicht. 

Z.B. Masken. Hat man den freien Markt regeln lassen. Sterben jetzt halt ein paar Millionen  Menschen, weil es ungenügenden Schutz gibt. Und dann lernt der Markt für zwei Quartale und wiederholt seine Fehler. Lagerhaltung ist teuer, brauchen wir nicht. Oder ist es doch sinnvoll? Auf dem AMrkt erfolgreich ist der, der spart, aber wer überlebt langfristig?

Es geht immer um einen sinnvollen situationsangepassten Kompromiss aus der Vielzahl der Möglichkeiten.
_
- Off Topic -_
In der Informatik nennt man diese Art Vorgehen:  Shit in - shit out


Agathon12 schrieb:


> ...



Geht man von verzerrter Darstellung aus, kommen auch verzerrte Lösungsansätze heraus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In der Informatik nennt man diese Art Vorgehen:  Shit in - shit out
> Geht man von verzerrter Darstellung aus, kommen auch verzerrte Lösungsansätze heraus.



https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/garbage_math_2x.png


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit Vernunft kann man Täler und Berge egalisieren, mit Planung klappt das sehr gut.


Wer Vernunft hat, wird feststellen, dass das einfach nicht geht. Wenn man meint, dass die, die das Geld erwirtschaften, das auch weiterhin tun, wenn man ihnen alles wegnimmt, dann hat man ein schlimmes Defizit in wirtschaftlichem denken.
Ein Unternehmer oder Arbeiter (beide denken übrigens wirtschaftlich) wird nicht mehr arbeiten, wenn man ihm mehr wegnimmt. Er wird weniger arbeiten. Die gesamte Wirtschaftsleistung sinkt dann rapide.
Daneben kommt in der Planwirtschaft noch haufenweise Verwaltung in Form von Bullshit-Jobs dazu.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vernunft wird in Gesetzen und Kultur abgebildet. Der freie Markt führt immer zu Wildwuchs, der freie Markt ist wie Krebs oder Viren.


Vernunft wurde noch nie in übermäßiger Regulierung abgebildet. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der freie Markt führt immer zu Wildwuchs, der freie Markt ist wie Krebs oder Viren.


So funktioniert ein Markt. Es ist eben KEINE Planwirtschaft.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Er nimmt sich alles und gibt wenig. Das ist das Ziel und das ist auch übliche menschliche egoistische Motivation. Das ist schnell, das ist wild, das ist Evolution, das Ist Blüte und Ausrottung. Viele Menschen streben aber nach Stabilität und genau die bietet er nicht.


Wenn dir die beschissene wirtschaftliche Lage im Sozialismus mit der  Sicherheit und Stabilität, dass es beschissen bleibt so gefällt, dann  gerne. Die Mehrheit will das aber einfach nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Ländern, wo Chlor im Wasser ist, z.B. Spanien, darf man es nicht trinken, nicht mal Zähneputzen. Dafür hast du dann überall Wasserläden, wo das Wasser in Flaschen in allen erdenkbaren Größen verkauft wird.



Stimmt.
Und wenn du das gechlorte Wasser in Spanien trinkst genau wie das in Flaschen abgefüllte Wasser passiert dir: Gar nix.

Das Problem ist dass ein sehr kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung Unverträglichkeiten gegen frei Chlorionen hat und Staaten daher um Ärger vorzubeugen im falle einer Chlorierung sagen man darfs nicht trinken. Für Leute ohne solche probleme (weit über 99%) ist das komplett irrelevant. Du kannst auch (wenn man drauf steht...) Schwimmbadwasser literweise trinken oder dir beispielsweise auch solche Desinfektionstabletten kaufen um Wasser zu entkeimen, da ist das gleiche Zeug drin - in Konzentrationen wo Schwimmbäder und spanisches Leitungswasser ein Furz dagegen sind. Selbst das kannst du bedenkenlos trinken.

Klar sollte man jetzt nicht unnötig sowas ständig trinken (in großen Mengen mag das auch deine Darmflora gar nicht) - aber deswegen irgendwie in Panik zu verfallen ist auch Quatsch. Es gibt derart viele Stoffe die man völlig legal und üblicherweise ständig zu sich nimmt die viel, viel gefährlicher und schädlicher als Chlorionen sind dass gechlortes Wasser nun wirklich eins der kleinsten Probleme sein sollte.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bahnfahren ist nicht Grundversorgung.



naja die bahn hat auch viel strecken abgebaut und es gibt viele Pendler, zur meinem Arbeitsort brauche ich hin und zurück insg 5-6 stunden(wenn nixs ausfällt ) gab auch tage da waren es mal 8-9 stunden,
weil der zug nur 1 mal die stunde fährt und 2 bis 3 mal hintereinander ausgefallen ist .  mit Auto wären es insg. fast ne stunde hin und zurück.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hab ich nichts dagegen. Strom, Trinkwasser, Gesundheitssystem und so weiter.
> Bahnfahren ist nicht Grundversorgung.



Bahnfahren im Speziellen sicherlich nicht, aber Mobilität im Allgemeinen ist in unserer modernen Gesellschaft derart unabdingbar geworden, dass man sie nicht allein dem Wankelmut des Marktes überlassen darf.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Ländern, wo Chlor im Wasser ist, z.B. Spanien, darf man es nicht trinken, nicht mal Zähneputzen. Dafür hast du dann überall Wasserläden, wo das Wasser in Flaschen in allen erdenkbaren Größen verkauft wird.



Ist wieder mal eine Information von deiner Alternativerde oder ein erneuter Fall von "mal irgendwo gehört und bestenfalls halb verstanden"?

Selbstverständlich darf man das Trinkwasser in Spanien trinken, es gibt keinerlei Verbot. Und man darf es nicht nur, man kann es auch - sonst wäre es nicht als _Trink_wasser deklarierbar.

In Ballungsgebieten und zu Stoßzeiten, in denen Spanien seine geringen Wasserreserven besonders auf die Füße fallen, kann es vorkommen, dass in der Wasserwiederaufbereitung etwas mehr Chlor zum Einsatz kommt und das Trinkwasser geschmacklich keine Preise gewinnt. Es ist jedoch in jedem Fall unbedenklich.

Hier in Deutschland haben wir übrigens auch "überall Wasserläden". Die nennen sich hier Getränkehandel (In Spanien übrigens auch, nur halt auf Spanisch mercado de bebidas ...) und da kaufen sich Leute, die dem Trinkwasser nicht trauen, ihr abgefülltes Wasser - welches bei jeder Studie im Schnitt schlechter abschneidet als das Wasser aus der Leitung.


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Ländern, wo Chlor im Wasser ist, z.B. Spanien, darf man es nicht trinken, nicht mal Zähneputzen. Dafür hast du dann überall Wasserläden, wo das Wasser in Flaschen in allen erdenkbaren Größen verkauft wird.



Das hat aber nichts mit dem "Chlor" zu tun.  In Spanien kann man das Wasser fast überall trinken. Allerdings schmeckt es nicht, da es aus Entsalzungsanlagen kommt und das natürliche Grundwasser in den Touristenregionen sehr kalkhaltig ist. Spanien hält sich aber ebenso an die EU Vorschriften wie Deutschland und in Madrid oder Galizien kann man problemlos trinken und wird auch getrunken.  Auf den Kanaren soll man es nicht trinken, weil aus dem Vulkangestein zu viel Fluor gelöst wird.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

Jetzt knallen die bei uns tatsächlich ab nächster Woche die Maskenpflicht rein.

Vielleicht müsste ich noch schnell passende Aktien ordern.^^


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Du solltest vor allem Masken ordern. Allerdings gibt es keine mehr zu kaufen. 
Das ist vor allem besonders dämlich, wenn die Maskenpflicht, wie bei uns mal eben übers Wochenende eingeführt wird.

Ich habe bisher noch keine bekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

Ich würde ja behaupten, wenn der Staat verlangt das ich beim Einkaufen eine Maske trage, soll er dem Haushalt auch welche zur Verfügung stellen (ähnlich wie beim gelben Sack).
Bin mal gespannt wann ich vom Staat welche angeliefert bekomme.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde ja behaupten, wenn der Staat verlangt das ich beim Einkaufen eine Maske trage, soll er dem Haushalt auch welche zur Verfügung stellen (ähnlich wie beim gelben Sack).
> Bin mal gespannt wann ich vom Staat welche angeliefert bekomme.



Gar nicht. Die kannst du dir herzaubern.


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Da auch ein Schal, Tuch oder Bandama akzeptiert werden, ist das wohl kein Problem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da auch ein Schal, Tuch oder Bandama akzeptiert werden, ist das wohl kein Problem.



Was natürlich nur eine Scheinsicherheit ist.


----------



## Seregios (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde ja behaupten, wenn der Staat verlangt das ich beim Einkaufen eine Maske trage, soll er dem Haushalt auch welche zur Verfügung stellen (ähnlich wie beim gelben Sack).
> Bin mal gespannt wann ich vom Staat welche angeliefert bekomme.



Der Staat verlangt von dir ja auch, dass du deine Wohnung bekleidet verlässt....  Bekommst du die auch geliefert?

Ok... der war flach, konnte ich mir aber nicht verkneifen.


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was natürlich nur eine Scheinsicherheit ist.



Ein Schal tut auch das was eine einfache Maske tut, wenn der Träger niest oder hustet ist der "beregnete Bereich" kleiner.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Schal tut auch das was eine einfache Maske tut, wenn der Träger niest oder hustet ist der "beregnete Bereich" kleiner.



Das ist richtig, ich vermute aber, dass durch die Scheinsicherheit größere Risiken entstehen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde ja behaupten, wenn der Staat verlangt das ich beim Einkaufen eine Maske trage, soll er dem Haushalt auch welche zur Verfügung stellen (ähnlich wie beim gelben Sack).
> Bin mal gespannt wann ich vom Staat welche angeliefert bekomme.



Wie man es macht, macht man es falsch:



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-virus-sachsen-ticker-dienstag-einundzwanzigster-april-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Anzeige wegen Maskenverteilung in Dresden*
> Norbert Engemaier von den Dresdner Linken hat wegen der kostenfreien Maskenverteilung am Montag gegen Dresdens Oberbürgermeister Dirk Hilbert Anzeige erstattet. Es sei unverantwortlich, dafür einen Menschenauflauf und Anreiseverkehr zu verursachen, teilte Engemaier mit. Mit seiner Anzeige soll nun geprüft werden, ob die Herbeiführung einer dichten Warteschlange rund um das Rathaus, über den Pirnaischen Platz und entlang der Wilsdruffer Straße und die damit einhergehende Erhöhung der Infektionsgefahr strafbar sei.




Es müsste nicht mal vom Staat verteilt werden. Es würde schon reichen, wenn man beim Einkaufen von Lidl usw. eine Maske bekommt, wenn man keine hat.
Im Zug mache ich mir nachher erst mal keine Sorgen, da ja eh nicht mehr kontrolliert wird. 
Wenn man verantwortungsvoll die Abstände einhält, sollte das auch reichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bahnfahren ist nicht Grundversorgung.


Das spielt ja keine Rolle, wichtig ist zu erkennen, dass Bedürfnisse unterschiedlich zu priorisieren sind. Und das Infrastruktur zum Grundbedürfnis gehört und Grundbedürfnisse nicht der Regelung des Marktes überlassen werden dürfen. Punkt

Der völlig freie Markt negiert das und will alle Bereiche des Lebens rein ökonomisch regeln. Wenn man Anhänger und Verteidiger des freien Marktes ist, lehnt man Themen wie Grundversorgung oder vergesellschaftete Infrastruktur ab. Warum z.B. gibt es hohe Agrarsubventionen? Damit niemals jemand hungern muss. Dem Markt ist egal, ob Menschen verhungern.

Was genau man und und in welchem Umafang, z.B. kostenloses Bahnfahren, dazu zählt oder nicht, ist erst einmal egal, solange man das Prinzip akzeptiert. Viele vergessen, dass auch vergesellschaftete Systeme durchaus wandelbar sind und sich anpassen können. Man muss das nur vorsehen und erlauben. Was bringen z.B. private Kliniken, wenn das Prinzip der Gebührenabrechnung alles andere als freier Markt ist. 

Und genau um das Beispiel geht es ja in diesem Thema auch. Darf das Gesundheitswesen komplett über einen freien Markt geregelt werden? Wie das aussieht, erleben wir in den USA. Teuer und ineffizient. Für die oberen 1% mit allem ökonomischen Mitteln grandios, da leistet man sich drei Dr. House um sich herum und wird gut versorgt, für 99% der Menschen bietet es weniger als unser System, viel weniger, Und dann schauen wir nach England, und sehen, wie man staatliche Systeme nicht umsetzt. 

Und es geht genau um Dein Beispiel mit Bahnfahren. Wir  müssen jetzt "nur" definieren", welche Umfänge das gesetzliche Krankenversicherungssystem abdeckt. Und genau da beginnt die Intransparenz. Warum z.B. darf man nicht auswählen und aus einem großen vorgegebenem Umfang die Bereiche nehmen, die man abgedeckt haben will? In unserem System ist sehr viel enthalten, bei dem mach sich streiten kann, ob es bezahlt werden muss und ebenso, gerade im Bereich Vorsorge, fehlt sehr viel. Das liegt aber nicht am System, das ist eine Frage der Umsetzung.

Wo sind z.B. jährliche Mitgliederbefragungen, in denen man ankzeugen kann, was einem wichtig ist. Und dann wir umgesetzt. Und wenn z.B. 80% der Bevölkerung sagen, dasss Zahnersatz Luxus ist oder Massage wichtige Vorsorge, dann kann man das berücksichtigen. Man kann z.B. auch fragen, ob die Menschen bereit sind, für bessere Versorgung mehr zu bezahlen oder ob sie lieber weniger Umfänge abgesichert haben möchten. Das kann ganz demokratisch klären.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/garbage_math_2x.png
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bull x Shit = Bullshit
Bull + Shit = Bullshit

=> Bull = Shit



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> . Die Mehrheit will das aber einfach nicht.


Was die Mehrheit will, weiß man, wenn man die Mehrheit fragt. Die Mehrheit will z.B. das kommunistische System der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen. Jedem steht es frei, sich auch privat zu versichern. Muss mal halt ein paar Dichge im Leben anders machen. Menschen lieben ja auch das kommunistische Prinzip des Angestellt seins, anstatt sich ganz marktwirtschaftlich selbstständig zu machen. Was die Mehrheit will, definierst nicht Du.

Der freie Markt achafft es nciht eknmal, die Versorgung mit Klopapier sicher zu stellen. In Folge entstehen uns allen ertreme Folgekosten, weil die Klärwerke und Abwasserkanäle verstopfen. Wie effizient ist dagegen in bestimmten Situationen wie jetzt der schiere Kommunismus, wen  man defniert  Pro Einkauf nur eine Packung Klopapier.  Da muss Dir als Änhängert des ungeregelten marktes doch dire Galle hoch kommen. Anstatt einfach die Preise zu verdreifachen. Sollen doch die Armen sehen, wie sie klar kommen, gelle


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

VG Berlin: Abiturprüfungen werden nicht verschoben - Fehlende Chancengleichheit ist kein Argument | LTO.de


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es müsste nicht mal vom Staat verteilt werden. Es würde schon reichen, wenn man beim Einkaufen von Lidl usw. eine Maske bekommt, wenn man keine hat.
> Im Zug mache ich mir nachher erst mal keine Sorgen, da ja eh nicht mehr kontrolliert wird.
> Wenn man verantwortungsvoll die Abstände einhält, sollte das auch reichen.


Bezieht sich die Maskenverordnung überhaupt auf Lebensmittel-Läden?
Denn hier war es ja schon die ganze Zeit über keine Pflicht.
Womöglich sind damit ja eher "Shopping-Läden" und Bus+Bahn gemeint.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Ich verstehe das so, dass das für alle gilt. Kann natürlich sein, das da wieder jeder was anderes macht, obwohl vor einer Woche festgelegt wurde, es soll einheitliche Regelungen geben.



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-mundschutzpflicht-umsetzung-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz anders sieht es bei den größeren Supermarktketten im Freistaat aus. Seit Beginn der Corona-Pandemie haben sich die meisten Supermärkte Sicherheitspersonal zugelegt. Wer hier ab heute versucht, ohne Mundschutz einen Laden zu betreten, wird vom Security-Personal freundlich, aber bestimmt daran gehindert.


Wie laeuft die Umsetzung der Mundschutzpflicht im Alltag? | MDR.DE

Wobei ich halt bei Einführung der ersten Verordnung selbst knapp zwei Wochen Stundenlang vor einem großen Supermarkt stand und da hatten wir gar keine Masken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da auch ein Schal, Tuch oder Bandama akzeptiert werden, ist das wohl kein Problem.


 Jena: Besorgter Buerger zeigt Muslimin an, weil ihr Gesicht nicht verschleiert ist


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gut großflächige Verstaatlichung klappt haben wir in einer groß angelegten Simulation namens "DDR" bereits gesehen, nachdem das Modell "großer starker Führer" schon gescheitert war.
> Beides gleichzeitig gibts übrigens auch noch, siehe Nordkorea. Da gehts den Leuten auch ganz besonders gut.



Keine Diktatur nennen.
Einfach mal schauen, was wurde in Deutschland bisher verstaatlicht?
Ich kann mich immer nur an Privatisierungen erinnern. Obs nun Häuser waren oder die Bahn oder die Energieversorung.
Wo ist das denn jetzt besser als vorher?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bahnfahren ist nicht Grundversorgung.



Öffentlicher Nahverkehr aber.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer Vernunft hat, wird feststellen, dass das einfach nicht geht. Wenn man meint, dass die, die das Geld erwirtschaften, das auch weiterhin tun, wenn man ihnen alles wegnimmt, dann hat man ein schlimmes Defizit in wirtschaftlichem denken.
> Ein Unternehmer oder Arbeiter (beide denken übrigens wirtschaftlich) wird nicht mehr arbeiten, wenn man ihm mehr wegnimmt. Er wird weniger arbeiten. Die gesamte Wirtschaftsleistung sinkt dann rapide.
> Daneben kommt in der Planwirtschaft noch haufenweise Verwaltung in Form von Bullshit-Jobs dazu.



Wo hast du das her, aus einem glorreichen 1980er Propagandabuch mit dem Titel: "Warum der neoliberale Kapitalismus siegen und der teuflische Sozialismus verlieren wird!" von Margaret Thatcher? 

Natürlich braucht es auch in einer Planwirtschaft Anreize das der Einzelne Leistung zeigt, diese Erkentnis wurde selbst in der DDR in den 1960er im Rahmen von "NÖSPL" durchaus erkannt, was aber auch viele Zementköpfe als Gegner auf den Plan rief.
Abgesehen davon ist die Verallgemeinerung "gleicher Lohn" auch nichts was ein grundsätzlich zwingendes Konzept von Planwirtschaft, oder Sozialismus ist, sondern etwas das als "Vorstufe" zur Einführung des leninschen Kommunismus gesehen werden muss, wo ja jede Arbeit für die Gesellschaft gleich wertvoll sein soll und entsprechend muss ein Professor auch nicht mehr verdienen als ein Bauer oder Fabrikarbeiter.

Genauso wenig wie jedem einen unsinnigen Job zuzuweisen das man keine Arbeitslosen hat, das war etwas das aus der Feder der DDR-Führung entsprungen ist, weil man beweisen wollte wieviel besser der "Sozialismus" Marke DDR gegenüber dem System BRD ist, wo es für jeden der arbeiten kann auch Arbeit gibt.

Aber auch das hat nichts mit dem grundsätzlichen Konzept von Planwirtschaft, oder Sozialismus zu tun, sondern war eine rein idiologische Individualentscheidung.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vernunft wurde noch nie in übermäßiger Regulierung abgebildet.



Genauso wenig wie Vernunft durch fehlende Regulierung abgebildet wird!
Vernunft ist soviel Regulierung wie nötig, damit der Markt durch Schlupflöcher keinen Tumor bildet, so wie in zuletzt in der Bankenkrise 2008.
Aber das lernt man ja nicht, nach 2008 wurden ja fast alle Regulierungsversuche vom Markt torpediert, man wollte halt nichts lernen was einen in der Möglichkeit Gesellschaftsschädigender Egoistengeschäfte einschränkt.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So funktioniert ein Markt. Es ist eben KEINE Planwirtschaft.



Der Markt ist provokant ausgedrückt auch nur ein Haufen von Planwirtschaft!
Jedes Unternehmen betreibt Planwirtschaft, nur halt nicht in Abschnitten von 5 Kalenderjahren, sondern 1 Geschäftsjahr, auch da ist in der Regel alles durch die Firmenleitung geplant und beruht die Planung auf erhobenen Analysen und den Ergebnissen des letzten Jahres.
Der Unterschied ist lediglich das es nicht zentral parteigesteuert ist, wie es in der DDR gehandhabt wurde, sondern auf  anderen Ebenen (Unternehmensebene & Lobbyebene, um den Plan auch möglichst 1 zu 1 durch zu bekommen).
Keine Wirtschaft kann ohne Planung funktionieren, egal auf welcher Ebene diese letztlich stattfindet.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn dir die beschissene wirtschaftliche Lage im Sozialismus mit der  Sicherheit und Stabilität, dass es beschissen bleibt so gefällt, dann  gerne. Die Mehrheit will das aber einfach nicht.



Jaja, DDR gleich Sozialismus, immer wieder witzig wie die neoliberalen Nebelkerzen bei manchen Menschen scheinbar zu cronischer Verwirrung führen. 

Die DDR war ein autoritäres Regime, das sich zu seiner eigenen Legitimaion auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat den Kommunismus einführen zu wollen und als das nicht klappte seine Existenz mit sozialistischen Idealen rechtfertigen wollte, das heißt aber absolut nicht das die DDR deshalb ein gutes Beispiel für das Konzept des Sozialismus wäre, auch wenn man im Westen (allen vorran den USA) gerne aus rein propagandistischen Gründen verallgemeinernd den Sozialismus mit den Ostblockstaaten gleichgesetzt hat, um den Kapitalismus als überlegenes System zu wirtschaften aufzuwerten.

Ansonsten könntest du genauso sagen das die BRD ein sozialistischer Staat ist, weil es hier grundsätze einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft gibt, welche sich genauso Konzepten bedient die aus dem Sozialismus stammen.
Von daher, sieh es ein, du lebst schon lange, wie die Menschen der DDR im "Sozialismus", nur halt Sozialismus Marke BRD.

Nur vor lauter antisozialistischer Haltung ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2020)

Ein Schal oder ein Halstuch wirkt nur marginal,

richtige Sicherheit bringen nur medizinische Schutzmasken oder Gasmasken.

Meiner Meinung nach,
hat man das alles zu früh gelockert,
ohne einen wirklichen Plan. 

In 2-3 Wochen werden die Neuinfektionen vermutlich wieder sehr stark ansteigen,
dann wieder alles abwürgen,
dürfte wirklich schwer werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Schal oder ein Halstuch wirkt nur marginal,
> 
> richtige Sicherheit bringen nur medizinische Schutzmasken oder Gasmasken.
> 
> ...



Vor allem laufen dann die Schulen in 2 Wochen wieder.
Mal gespannt wie beschissen das laufen wird.
Die Maßnahmen sind praktisch nicht umsetzbar und nicht wirklich mit dem Unterricht kompatibel.


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vor allem laufen dann die Schulen in 2 Wochen wieder.
> Mal gespannt wie beschissen das laufen wird.
> Die Maßnahmen sind praktisch nicht umsetzbar und nicht wirklich mit dem Unterricht kompatibel.



Ja, das stelle ich mir auch schwierig vor,
von den Kitas ganz zu schweigen. 

Die einzige Rettung wird wohl ein Impfstoff,
oder ein wirksames Medikament sein,
Beides ist in näherer Zukunft wohl nicht verfügbar,

also muss die Regierung jetzt mal knallhart sagen,

dass die ganze Sache wohl bis Mitte/Ende 2021 dauern wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das stelle ich mir auch schwierig vor,
> von den Kitas ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Die einzige Rettung wird wohl ein Impfstoff,
> ...



Das wird die Regierung aber ganz und gar nicht machen. Das würde die Bevölkerung verunsichern, würde Thomas de Maizière dazu sagen.
2021 ist Bundestagswahl, mal gespannt wie die ausgeht.


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> 2021 ist Bundestagswahl, mal gespannt wie die ausgeht.



In richtigen Krisenzeiten wird sowas verschoben 

Da muss der Staat erstmal funkionieren, da kann man zwischendurch nicht alles umbauen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die einzige Rettung wird wohl ein Impfstoff,
> oder ein wirksames Medikament sein,
> Beides ist in näherer Zukunft wohl nicht verfügbar,


So lange der Impfstoff nur optional ist, ist es mir egal.
Dann sollen sich die Ü70s impfen lassen, und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In richtigen Krisenzeiten wird sowas verschoben



Ja, am besten mit Notparlament a la Schäuble.
Sofern man aber dann nur Briefwahl geht und man die Aufzählung nicht beobachten kann werden ich diese Wahl boykottieren, also nicht daran Teilnehmen, denn dann ist da Tür und Tor offen für Beschiss.


----------



## Godslayer666 (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bezieht sich die Maskenverordnung überhaupt auf Lebensmittel-Läden?
> Denn hier war es ja schon die ganze Zeit über keine Pflicht.
> Womöglich sind damit ja eher "Shopping-Läden" und Bus+Bahn gemeint.


Ja - zumindest in Sachsen gilt für Lebensmittel-Läden seit gestern Maskenpflicht und in dem Rewe wo ich einkaufen war, würde man ohne einen Nasen- und Mundschutz gar nicht mehr in den Laden kommen (auch alle Mitarbeiter hatten Masken auf), gilt ebenso für den Nahverkehr und auch fürs shoppen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So lange der Impfstoff nur optional ist, ist es mir egal.
> Dann sollen sich die Ü70s impfen lassen, und alle sind zufrieden.



Es geht nicht um eine "Option" 

Es muss generell erstmal was verfügbar sein,
um die Seuche etwas zurückzudrängen zu können.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Hoffe der wird sich verantworten müssen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hoffe der wird sich verantworten müssen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön Bild-Zeitung gelesen und bereits deine persönliche Corona-Rechnung an Herrn Xi geschrieben?


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Nee heute nicht, gab es was interessantes?


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn dir die beschissene wirtschaftliche Lage im Sozialismus mit der  Sicherheit und Stabilität, dass es beschissen bleibt so gefällt, dann  gerne.



Die wirtschaftliche Lage im Kapitalismus ist allerdings auch nicht gerade rosig. Wenn man sich ganz nüchtern die Gesamtzahl aller Teilnehmer anschaut, leben die Meisten davon in Verhältnissen, unter denen die beschissene Lage der DDR - um mal beim Beispiel zu bleiben - wie das Paradies wirkt.

Kurz, um vom Kapitalismus überzeugt zu sein, muss man zu einer von zwei Gruppen gehören:
Diejenigen, die (wie wir) zu den Profiteuren gehören, oder zu denjenigen, die fest davon überzeugt sind, in absehbarer Zeit zu den Profiteuren zu gehören.
Also entweder zu den Armleuchtern oder zu den Idioten.  

*duckt sich und rennt*


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die wirtschaftliche Lage im Kapitalismus ist allerdings auch nicht gerade rosig. Wenn man sich ganz nüchtern die Gesamtzahl aller Teilnehmer anschaut, leben die Meisten davon in Verhältnissen, unter denen die beschissene Lage der DDR - um mal beim Beispiel zu bleiben - wie das Paradies wirkt.
> 
> Kurz, um vom Kapitalismus überzeugt zu sein, muss man zu einer von zwei Gruppen gehören:
> Diejenigen, die (wie wir) zu den Profiteuren gehören, oder zu denjenigen, die fest davon überzeugt sind, in absehbarer Zeit zu den Profiteuren zu gehören.
> ...



Schau dir doch den Gesamtwohlstand in den sozialistischen/kommunistischen Ländern an und vergleiche den mit dem, was es in den kapitalistischen gibt.
In der DDR ging es allen schlecht, hier geht es nur einem Bruchteil schlecht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. April 2020)

In wie fern ging es da allen schlecht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In wie fern ging es da allen schlecht?



Mangelwirtschaft?
Produkte des alltäglichen Lebens waren nicht dauerhaft verfügbar. Wirtschaftlich ein totaler Gau. Selbes im kompletten Ostblock.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In wie fern ging es da allen schlecht?



Das kann ernsthaft nur jemand fragen, der absolut keine Ahnung von den Zuständen hat die damals dort herrschten.
Nur ein kurzer Absatz da es hier eigentlich OT ist:


			
				Geschichte schrieb:
			
		

> Die gesellschaftspolitischen Rahmenbedingungen zwangen vielen  Menschen einen weitgehend genormten Lebensverlauf auf. Sie heirateten  früh, um eine Wohnung zu erhalten, arbeiteten Vollzeit, um einen  bescheidenen Wohlstand aufbauen zu können, bekamen früh Kinder, um  Kredite zu erhalten, engagierten sich mehr oder weniger aktiv in  Parteien und Massenorganisationen, um nicht aufzufallen, und genossen  das Leben jenseits des Offiziellen in der Familie und mit Freunden.
> Die  meisten passten ihr Leben an die von der SED vorgegebenen Verhältnisse  an, denn ein Verlassen der DDR in Richtung Westen war nicht mehr ohne  großes Risiko möglich. Doch nicht wenige kamen mit dem  Gesellschaftssystem nicht zurecht, verweigerten sich oder zogen sich in  ihr Privatleben zurück. Die DDR verzeichnete einen hohen Alkoholkonsum  und hohe Suizid- und Gefangenenraten, psychische Erkrankungen waren  weitverbreitet, Absentismus an der Tagesordnung.



Du willst nicht mit 20 heiraten aber trotzdem nen Kredit erhalten? Du willst nicht in einer (/der) Partei sein? Du willst dein Leben so leben wie du willst? Kaufen was du willst wenn du das Geld dazu hast oder deinen Beruf frei wählen? Ging dort alles nicht. Resultat flächendeckende Sucht und Suizide. Aber klar, ging den Leuten ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mangelwirtschaft?
> Produkte des alltäglichen Lebens waren nicht dauerhaft verfügbar. Wirtschaftlich ein totaler Gau. Selbes im kompletten Ostblock.



Kein Luxusleben = schlechtes Leben?

@Alk: ja, in der Tat, ziemlich OT.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau dir doch den Gesamtwohlstand in den sozialistischen/kommunistischen Ländern an und vergleiche den mit dem, was es in den kapitalistischen gibt.
> In der DDR ging es allen schlecht, hier geht es nur einem Bruchteil schlecht.



"Stimmt", Bruchteil ca. 20-25 Mio. Menschen, wenn man als Grundstein nimmt was unsere Gesellschaft als mittleres Einkommen und somit als Minimum für ein existenzwürdiges Leben mit angemessener Altersvorsorge definiert, das sind also nur zwischen 1/4 und 1/3 der Menschen in Deutschland die vom großen "Wohlstand" in diesen Land zu nicht unerheblichen Teilen abgehängt sind und im wesentlichen auch nicht so wesentlich mehr an persönlichen materielen Besitz haben als der übliche DDR-Bürger (die Smartphones sind doch sowieso nur beim Provider geleast), oder halt ein "Bruchteil", wie du es nennst. 

Aber Hauptsache diese 25 bis 30% können sich jetzt 365 Tage im Jahr Bananen im Supermarkt anschauen und den TUI Reisekatalog welzen, wo sie theoretisch 1x im Jahr in den Urlaub fahren könnten, so sie das Geld dafür hätten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kein Luxusleben = schlechtes Leben?


Das bestimmt nicht - aber kein selbstbestimmtes Leben = schlechtes Leben.

Wie schlimm das für manche ist auch nur minimal eingeschränkt zu sein sieht man ja (um die Kurve zum Thema zu kriegen) grade in Coronazeiten. Schon nur 4 Wochen die Wohnung nicht zu verlassen ist für manche Menschen ein Stress den sie nie gekannt haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kein Luxusleben = schlechtes Leben?



Ja, es ist schlechter, wenn man weniger Luxus hat. Was Luxus ist, kann jeder selbst definieren.
Für den einen ist es Gesundheit, für den andern ein teures Auto. 
Man braucht zum Leben keinen Fernseher und keinen Computer. Trotzdem wollen wir solche Geräte.
Sowas nennt sich Luxus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. April 2020)

Also macht die Möglichkeit zum Konsum von Luxusgütern die Lebensqualität in einem gegebenen wirtschaftlichen System aus?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also macht die Möglichkeit zum Konsum von Luxusgütern die Lebensqualität in einem gegebenen wirtschaftlichen System aus?



Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Faktor.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, es ist schlechter, wenn man weniger Luxus hat. Was Luxus ist, kann jeder selbst definieren.
> Für den einen ist es Gesundheit, für den andern ein teures Auto.



Wer Gesundheit als Luxus definiert hat einen schweren Schaden.
Gesundheit ist ein Grundgut, weil die Grundvorraussetzung für jegliche weitere Lebensqualität, ein teures Auto hingegen definitiv reiner Luxus.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man braucht zum Leben keinen Fernseher und keinen Computer. Trotzdem wollen wir solche Geräte.
> Sowas nennt sich Luxus.



Na viel Spaß heute ohne PC als gesellschaftliche Teilhbabe auskommen zu wollen. Schon zu meinen Schulzeiten und die sind inzwischen schon einige Jahre her waren diejenigen in Informatikunterricht der Schule drastisch im Nachteil die Zuhause keinen eigenen PC hatten und heute bist du auch in vielen Dingen des Alltags stark im Nachteil, wenn du Sachen nicht über ein Internetfähiges Gerät erledigen kannst (und wenn es nur für die Bewerbung auf einen Beruf ist), weil analoge Möglichkeiten immer mehr zurückgebaut werden.

Sorry, aber ein Internetfähiges Gerät ist heute schon ein Grundbedürfnis, aber kein Luxus mehr!
Luxus ist da nur ob es das 1000 Euro Samsung Smartphone oder der 2000 Euro Alienware PC sein muss, oder ein 200 Euro Smartphone und ein 400 Euro noName PC nicht auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also macht die Möglichkeit zum Konsum von Luxusgütern die Lebensqualität in einem gegebenen wirtschaftlichen System aus?



Je nachdem wie man Luxus definiert ja oder nein.
Wenn Luxus ist sich ne 50K-Rolex oder ne Yacht zu kaufen oder ne Villa oder irgendn 750PS-Schlitten sicher nicht.

Wenn aber Luxus ist, wann immer man gerade Lust dazu hat das Lebensmittel seiner Wahl noch am gleichen Tag kaufen und genießen zu können als Beispiel, dann ggf. schon.
Viele Dinge die eigentlich "Luxus" sind werden hierzulande da es seit Jahrzehnten möglich ist als "normal" empfunden. Sind sie aber nicht. Sie sind erarbeitet und teilweise erkämpft. Das wird nur zu schnell vergessen da der Mensch immer erst dann bemerkt was er an etwas hatte, wenn ers nicht mehr hat.

Siehe Corona. Die Freiheit wann mit wem wohin zu gehen wo man will. Selbstverständlich, oder?
Jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr und die Augen werden groß.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Ob natürlich oder Laborunfall die Chinesen hätten uns einiges erspart, wenn sie es nicht erst verschleiert hätten.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau dir doch den Gesamtwohlstand in den sozialistischen/kommunistischen Ländern an und vergleiche den mit dem, was es in den kapitalistischen gibt.
> In der DDR ging es allen schlecht, hier geht es nur einem Bruchteil schlecht.



In Deutschland geht es tatsächlich nur einem Bruchteil schlecht, aber selbst der Großteil der Deutschen ist nur ein Bruchteil *aller* Bewohner dieses Planeten, die am kapitalistischen System teilnehmen. Mit anderen Worten: Du nimmst die Weltbevölkerung, ziehst die Kommunisten / Sozialisten ab und schaust beim Rest, wie vielen Prozent es davon gut und wie vielen es schlecht geht geht. Und Letztere sind für das "beste System ever" (TM) erschreckend viele.

Versteh' mich nicht falsch, ich halte Kommunismus nicht für die bessere Alternative. Aber ich würde allerdings auch nicht den Fehler machen, das bisher am längsten laufende Pyramidenspiel der Welt als optimal anzusehen.
Und genau das ist Kapitalismus: Ein Pyramidenspiel: Nur die Spitze gewinnt und der Rest spielt mit, weil er hofft, auch an die Spitze zu kommen. Es können aber nie alle oder auch nur die Meisten zur Spitze gehören, dann dann würde die Pyramide umkippen. Sie braucht die breite Basis an Verlierern, um solide zu stehen.

Kommunismus ist allerdings ist ebenso bedenklich, denn da wird versucht, die Pyramide in Quader zu zerlegen und alle Quader gleichmäßig auf einer Ebene auszubreiten; in der Hoffnung, das sie zu einer homogenen, unzerstörbaren Fläche zusammenwachsen. In der Praxis gibt es aber immer Lücken, durch die Unkraut wächst. Und es gibt immer Quader, die bei Wind und Wetter außen liegen und solche, die es innen schön kuschelig haben.

Am langfristig erfolgreichsten sind Systeme, die das beste beider Welten vereinen. Also zusagen eine sehr flache Pyramide, bei der Spitze und Basis nicht dasselbe, aber immer noch dicht genug zusammen sind, und wo man die einzelnen Quader so umstecken kann, dass auf lange Sicht jeder mal an einer schönen oder einer weniger schönen Lage sitzt. Auch bekannt als soziale Marktwirtschaft und Chancengleichheit.

*Marx und Engels machen jetzt im Jenseits entweder den double-facepalm oder leisten frenetischen Applaus ob meiner Ausführungen*


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Am langfristig erfolgreichsten sind Systeme, die das beste beider Welten vereinen. Also zusagen eine sehr flache Pyramide, bei der Spitze und Basis nicht dasselbe, aber immer noch dicht genug zusammen sind, und wo man die einzelnen Quader so umstecken kann, dass auf lange Sicht jeder mal an einer schönen oder einer weniger schönen Lage sitzt. Auch bekannt als soziale Marktwirtschaft und Chancengleichheit.



Es braucht ein System, in dem keiner mehr ausgebeutet werden kann -- z.B. weil es ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen gibt.
Aber sowas wird auch nach Corona nicht kommen.


----------



## Eckism (21. April 2020)

Wo soll denn das Grundeinkommen herkommen? 
Am Ende werden Produkte teurer und/oder Steuern höher und das Grundeinkommen wird durch die höheren Kosten wieder ausgeglichen und gebracht hat es nix.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es ja doch.
> Es geht nicht darum was gefährlicher ist.
> Wir leben seit hunderten Jahren mit der Influenza, es interessiert sich halt keiner mehr dafür.
> Wenn wir bei ner Grippewelle das gleiche Prozedere durchziehen würden, würde es da auch weniger Tote geben.
> ...


Doch! Es geht darum das diese Pandemie gefährlicher ist.
Wenn man nichts unternehmen würde, hätten wir Ausmaße wie bei der spanischen Grippe.
Zur Erinnerung: dabei sind weltweit ca. 50 Millionen Menschen gestorben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Obduktion von Corona-Opfern: Von den Toten lernen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wo soll denn das Grundeinkommen herkommen?


Das hatte wir im Thread glaub ich schon mal.
Schaffe alle Sozialleistungen und die Rente komplett ab, belasse aber die Beiträge zu diesen Systemen wie gehabt (oder wahlweise die auch alle abschaffen und Lohn- und Mehrwertsteuer entsprechend hoch).
Zack, genaug Geld für Grundeinkommen für alle.

Es ist keine frage ob sowas finanzierbar ist sondern höchstens wie genau mans umsetzt und wie hoch das Grundeinkommen sinnvoll finanzierbar ist (klar kriegt da nicht jeder 1500 Affen netto im Monat^^). Es scheitert daran es zu WOLLEN, nicht es zu KÖNNEN.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Obduktion von Corona-Opfern: Von den Toten lernen | tagesschau.de



Interessant, also ist die Zahl der Beatmungsgeräte gar nicht so entscheidend, weil es am Ende wenig nützt wenn der Sauerstoff nicht aus der Lunge transportiert werden kann.
Tja vielleicht wäre es doch sinnvoller gewesen Coronatote schon mal früher vermehrt zu obduzieren, dann hätte man vielleicht etwas weniger Aufheben um die eine Ankurbelung der Produktion von Beatmungsgeräten machen müssen...


----------



## Eckism (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hatte wir im Thread glaub ich schon mal.
> Schaffe alle Sozialleistungen und die Rente komplett ab, belasse aber die Beiträge zu diesen Systemen wie gehabt (oder wahlweise die auch alle abschaffen und Lohn- und Mehrwertsteuer entsprechend hoch).
> Zack, genaug Geld für Grundeinkommen für alle.
> 
> Es ist keine frage ob sowas finanzierbar ist sondern höchstens wie genau mans umsetzt und wie hoch das Grundeinkommen sinnvoll finanzierbar ist (klar kriegt da nicht jeder 1500 Affen netto im Monat^^). Es scheitert daran es zu WOLLEN, nicht es zu KÖNNEN.



Gut, Sozialleistungen und Rente weg...würde mich jetzt nicht interessieren...die Märchensteuer kann ich eh meistens absetzen...mehr Kohlen für mich, ich bin dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schaffe alle Sozialleistungen und die Rente komplett ab, belasse aber die Beiträge zu diesen Systemen wie gehabt (oder wahlweise die auch alle abschaffen und Lohn- und Mehrwertsteuer entsprechend hoch).



Mehrwertsteuer belastet vor allem die Armen, weil dort große Teile des Einkommens fürs Einkaufen von Lebensmitteln draufgehen. 
Zumal der Firmeninhaber die MwSt. absetzen kann, siehe über mir.

Man muss ans Vermögen über 10 Millionen Euro ran.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mehrwertsteuer belastet vor allem die armen, weil dort große Teile des Einkommens fürs Einkaufen von Lebensmitteln draufgehen.
> Man muss ans Vermögen über 10 Millionen Euro ran.



Man könnte die Mehrwertsteuer staffeln.
5% für Bereiche des täglichen Lebens und Dinge für den Grundbedarf. Also Miete, Energie, usw.
15% für alles, das nicht lebensnotwendig ist, aber von allen genutzt wird.
50% auf alles, das keiner braucht aber viele haben wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mehrwertsteuer belastet vor allem die armen, weil dort große Teile des Einkommens fürs Einkaufen von Lebensmitteln draufgehen.
> Zumal der Firmeninhaber die MwSt. absetzen kann, siehe über mir.
> 
> Man muss ans Vermögen über 10 Millionen Euro ran.



Du musst vor allen beim besteuern von großen Erbschaften ansetzen, da herrscht die größte Ungleichheit, da die meisten großen Vermögen Generationenerbschaften sind.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Puuh USA 810k Fälle und 44k Opfer... YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2020)

Diese Staffelung gibst es schon und die ist in Teilen absurd. 
Umsatzsteuer - Besteuerung von Periodenprodukten mit dem ermaessigten Mehrwertsteuersatz von 7 % - Online-Petition
Nachhaltige Mehrwertsteuer-Reform - oekologische Wende fuer Nahrung, Kleidung, Verkehr und Energie | WeAct


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2020)

Das Oktoberfest ist auch abgesagt.


----------



## keinnick (21. April 2020)

Alles andere wäre auch komplett wahnsinnig.


----------



## seahawk (21. April 2020)

Wir müssen Vermögen und Besitz sozialisieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre auch komplett wahnsinnig.



Ach wieso, ich fände nachfolgende Vorstellung ja durchaus unterhaltsam... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (21. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du musst vor allen beim besteuern von großen Erbschaften ansetzen, da herrscht die größte Ungleichheit, da die meisten großen Vermögen Generationenerbschaften sind.



Erbschaften...das wandert schon lange vor dem Tod in der Familie rum...alles andere wäre ja nun auch saublöd...nen paar Deppen gibt's allerdings wirklich, die größere Mengen Geld usw. erben, aber denen ist ihre Blödheit auch gegönnt.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. April 2020)

Hat jemand Bock auf ein paar Barrel Erdöl?

Die US Sorte WTI hatte heute kurzfristig einen Preis von *minus* 37$, steht aber nun wieder bei 6$.
Und Brent steht bei nur noch 19,14$.

Erdgas ist übrigens auf unter 2$ bzw. 2€ gefallen.
Ich denke aber nicht das dies so bleibt. Eher wird die Förderung stark gedrosselt und die Lager langsam geleert.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Obduktion von Corona-Opfern: Von den Toten lernen | tagesschau.de


Interessant dazu auch die Aussage des Pathologen


> Der Basler Pathologe Tzankov hält die Unterscheidung von "an" und "mit" Covid-19-Verstorbenen für unergiebig. "Wenn ich eine Krebserkrankung habe und noch ein halbes Jahr lebe und mich ein Auto überfährt, dann mindert das ja auch nicht die Schuld des Autofahrers", sagt er. Ähnlich sei es bei Covid-19. Natürlich hätten die Verstorbenen viele Vorerkrankungen und die Lebenserwartung sei sicher kürzer als die von Gesunden. "Aber alle diese Patienten hätten wahrscheinlich ohne Covid-19 länger gelebt, vielleicht eine Stunde, vielleicht einen Tag, eine Woche oder ein ganzes Jahr." Ohne das Coronavirus wären die Verstorbenen, die er obduziert habe, "wahrscheinlich noch am Leben".


Und genauso sehe ich das auch!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Interessant, also ist die Zahl der Beatmungsgeräte gar nicht so entscheidend, weil es am Ende wenig nützt wenn der Sauerstoff nicht aus der Lunge transportiert werden kann.
> Tja vielleicht wäre es doch sinnvoller gewesen Coronatote schon mal früher vermehrt zu obduzieren, dann hätte man vielleicht etwas weniger Aufheben um die eine Ankurbelung der Produktion von Beatmungsgeräten machen müssen...


Deswegen ist es wichtig schnell zu handeln damit gar nicht erst beatmet werden muß.
Und so wie es aussieht funktioniert das wohl mit dem Ebula Medikament Remdesivir ganz gut.
Leider ist das erst in der Erprobungsphase und große Mengen werden wohl so schnell nicht verfügbar sein.
Das ist auch eine amerikanische Firma, welche scheinbar alleiniges Patent darauf hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> I
> Das ist auch eine amerikanische Firma, welche scheinbar alleiniges Patent darauf hat.



meinst Gilead Sciences ? Top firma nach DJKuhpisse geschmack .

Hat er glück das der in Deutschland mit seiner Krankenkassensystem lebt. 

Sovaldi: Warum eine Pille 700 Euro kosten darf - DER SPIEGEL
Wie die Pharmaindustrie ihre Marktmacht missbraucht | STERN.de
Milliardenkosten befuerchtet: Neues Hepatitis-Medikament sprengt Kassen-Budget | STERN.de


----------



## muadib (21. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant dazu auch die Aussage des Pathologen
> 
> Und genauso sehe ich das auch!



Für eine Gesellschaft ist es also egal ob 90% der über 80 jährigen oder 90% der Kinder an einem Virus sterben?

Und dann noch ein Virus, das nicht einmal ein Lebewesen ist, mit einem Menschen, hier einem Autofahrer, zu vergleichen, halte ich nicht für sehr sinnvoll. Ein Mensch trägt Verantwortung für sein Handeln. Ein Haufen Proteine nicht.



Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eines sagen.. Ich befasse mich seit 10 Jahren aus  persönlichen Gründen mit pcr, Antikörper Tests aller Elisa und western  blood und allem was dazu gehört und habe mich mit vielen Ärzten,  Chemikern, Mikro Biologen und auch zwie virologen unterhalten..




Was ist ein western blood? Kann es sein, dass du keine Ahnung hast wovon du sprichst?


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> meinst Gilead Sciences ? Top firma nach DJKuhpisse geschmack .


Ja das ist zwar doof, aber besser als gar kein Medikament.
Vielleicht können andere Hersteller auch Lizenzen abkaufen und günstiger produzieren.



muadib schrieb:


> Für eine Gesellschaft ist es also egal ob 90% der über 80 jährigen oder 90% der Kinder an einem Virus sterben?
> 
> Und dann noch ein Virus, das nicht einmal ein Lebewesen ist, mit einem Menschen, hier einem Autofahrer, zu vergleichen, halte ich nicht für sehr sinnvoll. Ein Mensch trägt Verantwortung für sein Handeln. Ein Haufen Proteine nicht.


Es geht darum das sie ohne Corona länger gelebt hätten. Also ist Corona dann die Todesursache.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das ist zwar doof, aber besser als gar kein Medikament.
> Vielleicht können andere Hersteller auch Lizenzen abkaufen und günstiger produzieren.



Darfst mit der Firma halt kein Mitleid haben 

Corona-Wirkstoff: Was steckt hinter der Firma Gilead? - Wirtschaft - SZ.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> meinst Gilead Sciences ? Top firma nach DJKuhpisse geschmack .
> 
> Hat er glück das der in Deutschland mit seiner Krankenkassensystem lebt.
> 
> ...



Im Gesundheitssystem herrscht wie im Büchermarkt (ich kaufe daher keine) kein freier Markt, sondern es werden Preise festgelegt.
Ein Medikament kostet in jeder Apotheke das gleiche und das zwangsweise.
Die Krankenkassen müssen das bezahlen und die Arbeitnehmer müssen zwangsweise auch die hohen Krankenkassenbeiträge bezahlen, völlig unabhängig, wie viel sie davon in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Darfst mit der Firma halt kein Mitleid haben


Ich habe mit der Firma kein Mitleid.

Aber wenn es keine anderen wirksamen Medikamente bisher gibt?


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Kann man geistiges Eigentum eigentlich enteignen?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Krankenkassen müssen das bezahlen und die Arbeitnehmer müssen zwangsweise auch die hohen Krankenkassenbeiträge bezahlen, völlig unabhängig, wie viel sie davon in Anspruch nehmen.



Und am Ende darfst als Kunde der Krankenkasse dann trotzdem noch 30% zum Zahnersatz, für einen abgebrochenen Zahn, zahlen, selbst wenn du 10 Jahre lang regelmäßig halbjährlich zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung warst und darüber hinaus auch sonst keine größeren Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hast.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man geistiges Eigentum eigentlich enteignen?



Ja, das würde theoretisch gehen, genauso wie es auch jeder kopieren kann.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hatte wir im Thread glaub ich schon mal.
> Schaffe alle Sozialleistungen und die Rente komplett ab, belasse aber die Beiträge zu diesen Systemen wie gehabt (oder wahlweise die auch alle abschaffen und Lohn- und Mehrwertsteuer entsprechend hoch).
> Zack, genaug Geld für Grundeinkommen für alle.



Der pragmatische und vor allem durchführbare Ansatz, der in Folge sogar dazu führen könnte, dass Kosten *sinken* bzw. Einnahmen steigen - denn wer jetzt weniger hat, kann mit Grundeinkommen mehr konsumieren.

Aber es steht und fällt eben mit der Höhe des Grundeinkommens, und das ist verdammt schwer zu ermessen:

Ist es zu niedrig, wäre es aufgrund der wegfallenden Sozialleistungen fatal. Auch variieren die Lebenserhaltungskosten nun einmal von Region zu Region, was zu einer gefährlichen Dynamik führt: Leute ziehen verstärkt dahin, wo die Kohle zum Leben reicht --> Ghettoisierung. 

Ist es zu hoch, entfällt für Manche eben doch die Motivation, sich produktiv einzubringen. Eventuell müsste man das "bedingungslos" vor dem Grundeinkommen streichen und daran eben doch die Bedingung knüpfen, dass sich Empfänger in gewissem Umfang für soziale Dienste zur Verfügung stehen müssen.

So ganz einheitlich kann man es auch nicht machen. Erhalten es beispielsweise nur Volljährige, sind Familien mit Kindern schlechter gestellt. Wird es pro Kopf ausgezahlt, lohnt sich vor allem wieder die Produktion von Nachwuchs, jedoch nicht zwingend dessen Erziehung zu einem ordentlichen Mitglied der Gesellschaft.
Hinzu kommt das oben bereits erwähnte innerdeutsche Gefälle der Lebenserhaltungskosten.

Ich wäre ja für ein gestaffeltes Grundeinkommen: Die Höhe der jetzigen Sozialhilfe gibt es unbedingt, der Rest wäre eine Aufstockung von geringen Einkommen auf einen Normbetrag (Wie beim Taschengeld der Sprösslinge in verantwortungsbewussten Familien: Für jeden selbst verdienten Euro gibt es was von den Eltern dazu ...) und/oder ein Bonus für Einsatzbereitchaft bei sozialen Diensten. Klingt erst einmal kompliziert, ist aber letztlich um ein Vielfaches einfacher als der jetzige Bürokratie-Verhau für Hartz I und II.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Das BGE hat vorallem ein Problem:
Miete

In Sachsen sind 1200€ BGE geil, in München eher weniger


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Und wieso in aller Welt sollte man ein BGE von der Lebenssituation des Empfängers abhängig sein? 
Natürlich reicht ein BGE nicht um übertrieben gesagt im Loft in der Münchner Innenstadt zu wohnen. Dafür ists auch nicht gedacht.

..und ums zu erwähnen: Mit dem Threadthema hats auch nur GANZ am Rand was zu tun.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (ich kaufe daher keine)


Die Ausreden werden auch immer schlechter.



Agathon12 schrieb:


> Einmal Herr Dr. Köhnlein zum Thema pcr und fehlerhafter Behandlung von corona Patienten, welche die todesrate erhöht(öffentlich rechtliche):


Märchenstunde bei Radio Moskau...
Claus Koehnlein &#8211; Psiram
Faktencheck Video "Dr.med Claus Koehnlein erklaert den Corona Wahnsinn"


> [...]
> Der Arzt ist in gewissen Kreisen keine unbekannte Person:
> Bereits in der Vergangenheit bestritt er vehement die Entstehung von AIDS, eine HIV-Infektion habe damit gar nichts zu tun. Seiner Meinung nach führt der Konsum von Drogen, Medikamenteneinnahme, Anwesenheit von Pestiziden und Schwermetallen, Mangelernährung, Luftverschmutzung oder nur Stress zu der Erkrankung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und wieso in aller Welt sollte man ein BGE von der Lebenssituation des Empfängers abhängig sein?
> Natürlich reicht ein BGE nicht um übertrieben gesagt im Loft in der Münchner Innenstadt zu wohnen. Dafür ists auch nicht gedacht.
> 
> ..und ums zu erwähnen: Mit dem Threadthema hats auch nur GANZ am Rand was zu tun.


Ein Loft?
1200€ reichten teilweise nicht um in einem Loch am Rande Münchens zu wohnen xD
Ich lebe ja bei München. Das ist richtig teuer.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich lebe ja bei München. Das ist richtig teuer.


Du wohnst doch bei der Bundeswehr...


----------



## Tengri86 (21. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Ausreden werden auch immer schlechter.



vielleicht ist ihm Solidaritätsprinzip fremd.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> vielleicht ist ihm Solidaritätsprinzip fremd.


Ging mir darum, warum er keine Bücher kauft.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du wohnst doch bei der Bundeswehr...


Ja es geht ja nicht um mich selbst, aber man redet ja auch mit den Leuten^^


----------



## INU.ID (21. April 2020)

Ich hatte die letzten 10-14 Tage immer ein paar ebay-Verkäufer von selbstgenähten Masken (Mundschutz) im Auge (Tab offen). Die meisten waren gewerbliche Verkäufer, bzw. wurden durch den Maskenverkauf zu welchen. Der günstigste Anbieter verkaufte simple 2-lagige Masken aus Baumwolle und Molton (= quasi Baumwolle) inkl. Versand für 5€, die anderen im Schnitt für 8€.

Heute früh hatten diese Verkäufer (5-6 insgesamt) noch haufenweise Masken (verschiedene Modelle [tlw. 20] und je 10 Stück oder mehr von jedem). Mittlerweile sind quasi alle Bestände bei diesen Anbietern verkauft. 

War heute früh (oder sogar heute Mittag?) noch von einer Maskenpflicht in 2 Bundesländern die Rede, steht aktuell gefühlt quasi überall eine solche Pflicht vor der Tür. Bei uns in Hessen ist es ab Montag soweit.


Daher hier noch mal der Hinweis, für alle die noch keine haben, und finanziell auch nicht einfach so die überteuerten kaufen können:

(Fuer Beduerftige) Wiederverwendbare Gesichtsmaske fuer 1 Cent - mydealz.de


Oder hier vom letzten von mir beobachten Verkäufer, der noch 2 Modelle (5€ inkl. Versand) begrenzt im Angebot hat: Klick


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Oder hier vom letzten von mir beobachten Verkäufer, der noch 2 Modelle (5€ inkl. Versand) begrenzt im Angebot hat: Klick



Ich bleib bei meinen fünf Winterschals aus Baumwolle, die wandern einmal die Woche bei 60° mit in die Waschmaschine und gut ist.
Sollen sich andere für doch extra "modische" Masken kaufen, meine Schals kann ich dann auch nach Corona noch ggf. im Winter benutzen (so es sowas nochmal in Deutschland geben sollte).

Das ist halt "wirkliche" Nachhaltigkeit, zumindest im Bezug auf die Nutzung.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> meine Schals kann ich dann auch nach Corona noch ggf. im Winter benutzen (so es sowas nochmal in Deutschland geben sollte).


Ich hoffe ja auch weiterhin darauf, dass das Niederschlagsdefizit der vergangenen Jahre, innerhalb weniger Tage im Winter als Schnee fällt.


----------



## INU.ID (21. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... meine Schals kann ich dann auch nach Corona noch ggf. im Winter benutzen


Wer sagt dass dieses "Nach Corona" so schnell kommt, dass die Masken [ die man heute kauft] dann noch nicht verschlissen sind. 

Was denkt ihr denn, so grob geschätzt, wie lange uns die Masken jetzt erstmal erhalten bleiben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr denn, so grob geschätzt, wie lange uns die Masken jetzt erstmal erhalten bleiben?


Impfstoff bewerte ich immer kritischer, je mehr über das Virus bekannt wird. Richten wir uns mal auf 5 Jahre ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr denn, so grob geschätzt, wie lange uns die Masken jetzt erstmal erhalten bleiben?



Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ein Impfstoff breit verfügbar war und dem Großteil der Bevölkerung verabreicht wurde. Wenns gut läuft Mitte/Ende nächstes Jahr.
Oder, falls es nie einen geben wird, einige Jahre lang bis ausreichend viele Corona hatten. Könnte bis 2025 dauern...


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2020)

Ich gehe mittlerweile davon aus dass man sich weltweit dauerhaft an das gewöhnen wird was für z.B. Japaner schon lange zur Etikette gehört:
Wer Husten/Schnupfen Symptome hat setzt sich freiwillig eine Maske auf.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2020)

Das hätte schon einige Vorteile


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man geistiges Eigentum eigentlich enteignen?



Es geht immer um das Eigentum an Produktionsmitteln (oder Grundbesitz). Übertragen auf "Geistiges Eigentum" könnte das dann bedeuten, einfach keine Patentierung wissenschaftlich-technischer Innovationen zuzulassen und sie so - zumindest theoretisch - allen zugänglich zu machen.


----------



## muadib (21. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das ist zwar doof, aber besser als gar kein Medikament.
> Vielleicht können andere Hersteller auch Lizenzen abkaufen und günstiger produzieren.
> 
> 
> Es geht darum das sie ohne Corona länger gelebt hätten. Also ist Corona dann die Todesursache.



Ich denke, dass es sehr wohl entscheidend ist, wieviel Lebenszeit man verliert. Es wird nicht viele Menschen geben, denen es egal ist, ob sie durch einen Virus 5 Wochen oder 5 Jahrzehnte an Lebenszeit verlieren.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meinen fünf Winterschals aus Baumwolle, die wandern einmal die Woche bei 60° mit in die Waschmaschine und gut ist.



Ich lese ständig, dass man die Masken bei hoher Temperatur desinfizieren soll, um die Viren die sich auf der Oberfläche befinden, zu inaktivieren. Ist das nicht ein starker Widerspruch zu der Angabe, die Masken würden nicht vor einer Fremdinfektion schützen?

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass solche Masken fast alle Viren, die andere Menschen ausatmen, durchlässt, dann sollte die Anzahl der Viren die sich außen auf der Maske abgelagert haben, vernachlässigbar gegenüber der Anzahl der Viren sein, die ich eingeatmet habe.

Ich habe mir inzwischen eine aus einem (neuen) Staubsaugerbeutel gebastelt. Leider ist das Atmen dadurch etwas anstrengend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es sehr wohl entscheidend ist, wieviel Lebenszeit man verliert.



Und woher willste das wissen wie viel Lebenszeit jemand verloren hat der an Krebs litt und jetzt an/mit Corona verstirbt?
Sein Krebs hätte ihn einen tag später umbringen können. Oder 6 Monate später. Oder gar nicht und er hätte nach Heilung noch 50 Jahre gelebt.

Einfach weil man nicht wissen kann wie viel Lebenszeit "verloren" gegangen ist ist die einzig sinnvolle Definition digital. Hätte ohne Corona länger gelebt: Ja/Nein.

Ich verstehe schon den Hintergrund und ethisch hast du sicher Recht dass 50 Jahre mehr "wert" sind als 50 Stunden aber da niemand von uns in die Zukunft sehen kann ist der Ansatz halt nicht realistisch.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es geht immer um das Eigentum an Produktionsmitteln (oder Grundbesitz). Übertragen auf "Geistiges Eigentum" könnte das dann bedeuten, einfach keine Patentierung wissenschaftlich-technischer Innovationen zuzulassen und sie so - zumindest theoretisch - allen zugänglich zu machen.


Nun das wäre ja auch unfair wenn die Konzerne gar kein Gewinn machen dürfen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun das wäre ja auch unfair wenn die Konzerne gar kein Gewinn machen dürfen.



Vielleicht müssten die Konzerne dann mit Qualität und Ausrichtung an den Wünschen des Kunden punkten (statt damit, dem Kunden seine Wünsche vorzugeben). Außerdem hätte der Konzern, der eine Innovation entwickelt und als erstes ein entsprechendes Produkt auf den Markt bringt, ja immer noch einen Vorsprung vor der Konkurrenz, um Extraprofite einzufahren. Bis halt die Konkurrenz nachzieht. So gesehen ist das Patentwesen sogar ein echter Entwicklungs- und Fortschrittsblocker. Und verfestigt auch die Monopolisierungstendenzen, da Großkonzerne auf ihren Patenten hocken, im Zweifelsfall horrende Lizenzgebühren verlangen und kleine, in der Regel ohnehin weniger innovationsstarke Unternehmen einfach aufkaufen, sollten sie doch mal ein interessantes Patent anmelden.


----------



## muadib (22. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und woher willste das wissen wie viel Lebenszeit jemand verloren hat der an Krebs litt und jetzt an/mit Corona verstirbt?
> Sein Krebs hätte ihn einen tag später umbringen können. Oder 6 Monate später. Oder gar nicht und er hätte nach Heilung noch 50 Jahre gelebt.
> 
> Einfach weil man nicht wissen kann wie viel Lebenszeit "verloren" gegangen ist ist die einzig sinnvolle Definition digital. Hätte ohne Corona länger gelebt: Ja/Nein.
> ...



Man kann zwar häufig kein zu erwartendes Lebensalter angeben, aber ich denke dieses Virus wäre wesentlich unangenehmer für eine Gesellschaft, wenn es vor allem die jungen und gesunden Menschen treffen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einfach weil man nicht wissen kann wie viel Lebenszeit "verloren" gegangen ist


Versicherungen wissen das:
Sterbetafeln: Lebenserwartung berechnen

Ich lebe z.B. noch 23 Jahre, also durchschnittlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





muadib schrieb:


> wenn es vor allem die jungen und gesunden Menschen treffen würde.


Das fände ich jetzt ganz nicht soooo schlimm.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2020)

Was soll denn das für eine Logik sein?


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2020)

In Österreich mit ähnlich vielen Fällen gab es den schon.
Ergebnis: Weniger als 1/3 der Todesfälle in Schweden.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> War heute früh (oder sogar heute Mittag?) noch von einer Maskenpflicht in 2 Bundesländern die Rede, steht aktuell gefühlt quasi überall eine solche Pflicht vor der Tür. Bei uns in Hessen ist es ab Montag soweit.



Bei uns gilt ab nächste woche auch Maskenpflicht. Ich fahre nachher mal zur Apotheke und frage nach Masken. Wenns welche gibt, nehme ich ein paar.
Wenn nicht, latsche ich nächste Woche ohne zum Supermarkt. Dann sollen sie mir vor Ort eine in die Hand drücken.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ein israelischer Professor will festgestellt haben, daß die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus nach acht Wochen nachläßt , und zwar unabhängig davon, ob eine landesweite Quarantäne stattfindet oder nicht. Zu diesem Schluß ist er anhand des Beispiels Schwedens gekommen, wo es genau die gleiche Entwicklung gibt wie in Ländern mit Quarantäne.
> Also, die Quarantäne ist richtig gewesen, da man nicht einschätzen konnte, was genau passiert, aber jetzt: "Aufmachen"!



In Schweden leben gefühlt 20 Leute. Das kann man nicht vergleichen.
Abgesehen davon hat Schweden mehr Corona Tote als Norwegen, Dänemark und Finnland zusammen.


----------



## geisi2 (22. April 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock auf ein paar Barrel Erdöl?
> 
> Die US Sorte WTI hatte heute kurzfristig einen Preis von *minus* 37$, steht aber nun wieder bei 6$.
> Und Brent steht bei nur noch 19,14$.
> ...



Fällt immer noch, mal sehen wie das heute weitergeht. Problem ist das einige Länder fast ausschliesslich ihren Staatshausalt vom Öl abhängig gemacht haben allen voran Saudi Arabien.
Man müsste jetzt drastisch drosseln kann aber eigentlich nicht. 

Denke viele haben noch nicht realisiert was da auf uns zurollt, ich auch noch nicht wirklich bzw. mir fehlt langsam die Vorstellungskraft.
Vergleicht man nur den Faktor Kurzarbeit...wir liegen gerade beim Faktor 20 im Vergleich zu 2008/2009.
Leider werden wieder massenhaft kleine und mittlere Betriebe pleite gehen.
Aber hey wir alle lieben ja Megakonzerne. Je größer und konzentrierter desto besser.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns gilt ab nächste woche auch Maskenpflicht. Ich fahre nachher mal zur Apotheke und frage nach Masken. Wenns welche gibt, nehme ich ein paar.
> Wenn nicht, latsche ich nächste Woche ohne zum Supermarkt. Dann sollen sie mir vor Ort eine in die Hand drücken.


Bei uns ist ab Montag auch Pflicht. Ich werd nächste Woche einfach mal in den Supermarkt gehen und schauen was mich dort erwartet. Kaufen will ich keine. Entweder der Supermarkt gibt mir welche, oder ich geh ohne rein.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Schweden gibts kein Lockdown, dennoch nimmt die Ausbreitung des Virus auch dort ab. Überhaupt hat Schweden viel weniger Fälle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schweden:
*Fläche: *447.435 km²
*Einwohnerzahl: *10.327.589
*Bevölkerungsdichte: *23 Einwohner pro km²

Deutschland:
*Fläche: *357.582km
*Einwohnerzahl: *83.019.213
*Bevölkerungsdichte: *232 Einwohner pro km²

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es sehr wohl entscheidend ist, wieviel Lebenszeit man verliert. Es wird nicht viele Menschen geben, denen es egal ist, ob sie durch einen Virus 5 Wochen oder 5 Jahrzehnte an Lebenszeit verlieren.


Wie Iange jemand tatsächlich noch gelebt hätte kann niemand sagen. Fakt ist das er ohne Corona länger gelebt hätte.
Es ging um die Aussage "jemand ist nicht an, sondern *mit* Corona" gestorben. Nur darum ging es.
Weil einige meinen, dass Corona nicht die Todesursache wäre, sondern die Vorerkrankungen.


----------



## geisi2 (22. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Schweden:
> *Fläche: *447.435 km²
> *Einwohnerzahl: *10.327.589
> *Bevölkerungsdichte: *23 Einwohner pro km²
> ...



Doch...
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Pro 1M Einwohner haben wir mehr Fälle, testen aber auch ca. doppelt so viel.
Wer am Ende recht hatte wird die Geschichte zeigen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei uns ist ab Montag auch Pflicht. Ich werd nächste Woche einfach mal in den Supermarkt gehen und schauen was mich dort erwartet. Kaufen will ich keine. Entweder der Supermarkt gibt mir welche, oder ich geh ohne rein.



Kannst dir ja auch einfach - Postkutschenräuber-Style - ein Tuch umbinden. Tuch oder Schal ist den Bestimmungen zufolge ja auch ausreichend, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja auch einfach - Postkutschenräuber-Style - ein Tuch umbinden. Tuch oder Schal ist den Bestimmungen zufolge ja auch ausreichend, soweit ich weiß.



Dann renne ich ab Montag mit einem Bandana durch die Gegend!


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2020)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Dann renne ich ab Montag mit einem Bandana durch die Gegend!



Aber wie soll das denn gegen Corona helfen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber wie soll das denn gegen Corona helfen?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann es sich auch um Nase und Mund binden!


----------



## INU.ID (22. April 2020)

Seit Februar verschwunden: Was ist mit Chinas Corona-Whisteblowern passiert? | GMX


Was machen Zoos in der Krise? | GMX


Coronavirus-Ausbruch: China weist Labor-Theorie zurueck | GMX







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOJ8Kp65w0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2020)

Den Artikel hatten wir hier womöglich schon, aber...



> *100 Tote in Hamburg obduziert*
> 
> Der Hamburger Rechtsmediziner Prof. Püschel  bestätigt zwar die Existenz des Berichts aus seinem Institut an die  Behörde, will Fragen dazu im Detail aber nicht beantworten. Nur so viel:  Inzwischen betrage die Zahl der Obduzierten in Hamburg nicht mehr 61,  wie in dem Bericht, sondern 100. Ähnlich wie in Basel *sei aber auch hier  "keiner ohne Vorerkrankungen" gewesen*, sagt Püschel.


Obduktion von Corona-Opfern: Von den Toten lernen | tagesschau.de

Sowas dürften sie ruhig öfters mal in den Nachrichten bringen. Würde der Hysterie ganz gut tun.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Den Artikel hatten wir hier womöglich schon, aber...


Genau. Dann solltest du ihn auch mal ganz lesen...



> Sowas dürften sie ruhig öfters mal in den Nachrichten bringen. Würde der Hysterie ganz gut tun.


Aus dem Artikel



> Der Basler Pathologe Tzankov hält die Unterscheidung von "an" und "mit" Covid-19-Verstorbenen für unergiebig. "Wenn ich eine Krebserkrankung habe und noch ein halbes Jahr lebe und mich ein Auto überfährt, dann mindert das ja auch nicht die Schuld des Autofahrers", sagt er. Ähnlich sei es bei Covid-19. Natürlich hätten die Verstorbenen viele Vorerkrankungen und die Lebenserwartung sei sicher kürzer als die von Gesunden. "Aber alle diese Patienten hätten wahrscheinlich ohne Covid-19 länger gelebt, vielleicht eine Stunde, vielleicht einen Tag, eine Woche oder ein ganzes Jahr." Ohne das Coronavirus wären die Verstorbenen, die er obduziert habe, "wahrscheinlich noch am Leben".


----------



## INU.ID (22. April 2020)

Corona: Risiko-Vorerkrankungen und Risikogruppe (Alter: 15+) | OBSAN

Anteil der Bevoelkerung mit Vorerkrankungen | MDR.DE


Es gibt nun mal einen großen Anteil an Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Dann solltest du ihn auch mal ganz lesen...


Bei mir ist das Glas eben halbvoll, bei dir halbleer.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal einen großen Anteil an Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen.


Ich hatte die letzten Tage eine Schätzung gesehen, da wurde von ca 20 Millionen Menschen ausgegangen (für Deutschland).
Das sind nicht nur Alte. Und es ist auch keine Minderheit.
Und selbst wenn es nur Alte wären, haben auch die ein Recht darauf länger zu leben.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2020)

Hoffentlich machen bald auch mal die Restaurants/Gaststätten auf. In Ösi ist es imo Mitte Mai soweit. Ich hoffe Dland schließt sich da noch an.


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten Tage eine Schätzung gesehen, da wurde von ca 20 Millionen Menschen ausgegangen (für Deutschland).
> Das sind nicht nur Alte. Und es ist auch keine Minderheit.
> Und selbst wenn es nur Alte wären, haben auch die ein Recht darauf länger zu leben.



Im Bezug auf eine Obduktion kannst Du von mehr als 50% der Bevölkerung mit Vorerkrankung ausgehen. Da findet man ja auch Dinge, die nie Beschwerden verursachten und damit bis dato nie diagnostiziert wurden.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei uns ist ab Montag auch Pflicht. Ich werd nächste Woche einfach mal in den Supermarkt gehen und schauen was mich dort erwartet. Kaufen will ich keine. Entweder der Supermarkt gibt mir welche, oder ich geh ohne rein.


Wenn Du Pech hast, kommst Du dann gar nicht erst rein.

In other news: CCC-Analyse: RKI greift bei Corona-Datenspende direkt auf Server zu - Golem.de


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du Pech hast, kommst Du dann gar nicht erst rein.


Im Notfall wird schon irgend ein Rentner eine tragen. Die leih ich mir dann halt kurz aus wenn er wieder raus kommt.
Oder ich zieh den Pulli / das T-Shirt hoch.


----------



## Agathon12 (22. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt mal wieder vom Bundesland ab. Bei uns gibt es das als Soforthilfe und nicht als Kredit und wurde sehr flott ausgezahlt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, dann fangen wir bei den Grundlagen an.. Scheinbar denkst du nämlich dernstaat fliegt in einem Zauberbus durch die welt und bekommt sein Geld durch einen goldregen.
Und auserdem hast du mit keinem Wort kapiert, wovon ich gesprochen habe.

Jedes Unternehmen, das gerade dabei ist finanziell saniert zu werden, einen solchen Bedarf hat oder nicht mindestens vor über einem Jahr saniert worden ist, erhält nichts. 

Jedes Unternehmen das dabei ist, eine Insolvenz abzuwenden, sprich monatliche Zahlungen, hat keine Chance auf die Hilfen. 

Auch nicht Unternehmen, die einen oder beide Vorgänge positiv abgeschlossen haben, erhalten nichts, 
denn es muss mindestens ein Jahr vergangen sein, seit das Insolvenz Verfahren positiv abgeschlossen wurde.

Auch Unternehmen, die in der Umstrukturierung sind, erhalten keine Hilfe.
Auch hier muss die Umstrukturierung schon mindestens ein Jahr her sein..

Außerdem fallen alle Fischerei Betriebe durchs Raster, da sie, wie alle anderen landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe, bz erzeuger natürlicher Produkte wie eben Fisch, Fleisch, Gemüse, Obst, korn, , kein Anrecht auf eine Hilfe haben. 
Viele dieser Unternehmen sind absolut abhängig von gastro und Tourismus Branche, ergo, am arsch. 

Außerdem gibt es Tätigkeiten, wo du ejnfahc keine 5 Angestellten brauchst. 
Bist du so ignorant 9der tust du nur so? 
Was soll ein Tätowierer bitte mit 5 Angestellten und trotzdem hat er ein eigenes geschäftslokal, das er unterhalten muss und vielleicht 2 weitere Tätowierer angestellt plus eine Sekretärin. Was soll der dann mit 500 bis 1000 Euro? 

Was ein Frisör mit nur 3 Angestellten? 
Was der kleine kleine Laden um die Ecke? 

Du willst es nicht sehen oder? Du willst in Diener truamweot leben, in der all das nichts schlimmes bewirkt und dein Leben wie bisher weiter geht. Die Welt wird sich kein Stück verändern in deiner Phantasie.. 

Außerdem fallen alle selbständigen durchs Raster, die zb unter dem Existenz minimum verdient haben, auch hierbei ist egal, ob es sich um Mütter handelt, die erst mal kürzer treten, wegen ihres Babys und ob diese die Familie damit stabilisieren oder sonst irgend eine Art von vorläufige verringerter Tätigkeit im eigenen, selbstständigen Berufsfeld. Am Ende ist es trotzdem so, dass diese Leute ihre Arbeit nicht ausführen konnten und gerade mal in Sachen Verkauf ist sowas fatal, weil du deine Bestellungen bezahlen musst, du musst deine Versicherung selbst bezahlen und noch einiges mehr.


Du bist einfach nur feige, wenn Du Dir wirklich einreden möchtest, dass der shit down die Wirtschaft im Mittelstand und im kleinen Bereich nicht massiv schädigt bis gänzlich zerstört.
Österreich: 200.000 arbeitslose zusätzlich, in den ersten 15 tagen.

8,7 Millionen Einwohner,
500.000 arbeitslose mit dem 31.3.2020
Zusätzlich 58.000 Leute in ams Schulungen, die also Arbeitslosengeld beziehen.

Über ein Drittel der Einwohner ist zu alt oder jung zum arbeiten.
Hinzu kommen noch viele Jugendliche, die noch die Schulbank drücken und sehr viele arbeitsunfähige.
Maximal 4 Millionen sind überhaupt Arbeiter. Ich weiß leider die neue quote nicht auswendig, aber werde sie noch einsehen und diese hat sich seit damals weiterhin rasant erhöht. Deutschland wird es nicht anders gehen. 

Allein die damaligen 558.000 kosten den Staat im Jahr mindestens 16. Milliarden zusätzlich, weil er nur Ausgaben, aber keine Einnahmen durch die Anmeldung mehr generieren kann und dabei ist das noch eine grobe Rechnung mit der mindest Sicherung und der niedrigsten Steuer quote.
Die meisten beziehen arbeitslosengeld das über die mindest Sicherung hinaus geht und des Weiteren sind ja noch unzählige hinzu gekommen. 

In einem gastronomie Betrieb sind übrigens ebenfalls oft nur 2 oder 3 angestellte und das bedeutet der Betrieb ist ebenfalls am arsch. 


Wach mal auf mein Freund, so verblendet kann doch keiner sein verdammt

Auch der Staat leiht sich das Geld nur aus, weil er dummerweise das Geld von privaten Institutionen bezieht, statt es selbst zu drucken und zu verwalten, was somit ein noch größeres Problem erschafft. 
Wir hatten schon kein Geld vor der kriese und zwar für so gut wie nichts und jetzt kommt es plötzlich vom Himmel geregnet? 
Das ist lächerlich und deine Einstellung fatal. 





Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Wir hatten schon kein Geld vor der kriese und zwar für so gut wie nichts und jetzt kommt es plötzlich vom Himmel geregnet?


Das ist (leider) tatsächlich so, denn das Geld wird einfach aus dem Nichts erschaffen (bzw. die Geldmengen M1, M2,... massiv erhöht). Diese stark gestiegene Geldmenge trifft auf eine stagnierende da halb geschlossene Wirtschaft und auf sinkendes Warenangebot und kaputte Lieferketten.
Es wird noch ein paar Monate dauern bis das alles in der Realwirtschaft angekommen ist - wahrscheinlich passend zusammen mit den zigtausend Insolvenzen die ebenso sicher kommen werden wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und DANN geht die (Inflations-)Party richtig los.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2020)

Gerade kleine Zirkusbetriebe leiden aktuell enorm unter dem wirtschaftlichen Folgen von Corvid-19:
*
Zirkus gestrandet - Wohin mit Mensch und Tier? / SWR Doku*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9E5xb2AffA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 24min 11Sek


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist absolut KEINE Erklärung dafür, daß die curve auch dort am flatten ist, zumal auch in Schweden die Leute in Städten leben. Stockholm hat 5000 Einwohner/km².


In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?
Schweden hat mehr Tote als alle anderen skandinavischen Länder.
Weil sie "Larifari" gemacht haben.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Notfall wird schon irgend ein Rentner eine tragen. Die leih ich mir dann halt kurz aus wenn er wieder raus kommt.
> Oder ich zieh den Pulli / das T-Shirt hoch.



Einkaufstüte über den Kopf ziehen.
Einem Motorradfahrer den Helm zocken.
Unterhose vors Gesicht halten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2020)

Klar, Herdenimmunität bei 1,5 Promille immuner Bevölkerung. Lasses bei ner Dunkelziffer von Faktor 10 auch noch 1,5% sein.
Son Quatsch. Die "modelers" die das rausgehauen haben haben sich vorher wohl andere Sachen reingehauen. 

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wo du immer diese Bullshitquellen auftreibst.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wo du immer diese Bullshitquellen auftreibst.


Da ist nicht eine normale bei.


Coronavirus: Erste Impfstoff-Pruefung in Deutschland - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## INU.ID (22. April 2020)

Virologe ueber Coronavirus: "SARS-CoV-2 wird wohl lange bleiben" | GMX




> *Herr Brune, es wird viel über Kontaktbeschränkungen, die das  Coronavirus eindämmen sollen, und deren Lockerungen diskutiert. Daran,  dass schnell wieder Normalität herrschen wird, glauben nur wenige.  Einige sprechen sogar davon, dass man sich an eine "neue Normalität"  wird gewöhnen müssen. Ist es aus Ihrer Sicht möglich, dass SARS-CoV-2 wieder komplett verschwindet?*
> 
> *
> Wolfram Brune:* Möglich ist es schon, aber wie  wahrscheinlich es ist, wird man sehen. Das erste SARS-Virus ist nach dem  Ende des Ausbruchs 2002/2003 in der menschlichen Bevölkerung nicht  wieder aufgetaucht. SARS-CoV-2 hat jedoch andere Eigenschaften. So ist  es zum Beispiel bereits ansteckend, wenn ein Infizierter noch keine  Symptome hat. Infizierte verbreiten es also weiter, ohne zu wissen, dass  sie das Virus  in sich tragen. Das und die Tatsache, dass ein Großteil der Menschen  noch nie mit dem Erreger in Kontakt war, bedeutet wahrscheinlich, dass  das Virus noch für Monate oder Jahre in der Bevölkerung bleiben wird,  *möglicherweise für immer*.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gerade kleine Zirkusbetriebe leiden aktuell enorm unter dem wirtschaftlichen Folgen von Corvid-19:


Hab heute Mittag auch einen Bericht gesehen, da meinte ein Sprecher das ca die Hälfte aller Tierparks auch pleite gehen, wenn sie in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen nicht aufmachen können.
Teils scheint es ja anzulaufen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (22. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe mir inzwischen eine aus einem (neuen) Staubsaugerbeutel gebastelt. Leider ist das Atmen dadurch etwas anstrengend.



Nimm lieber keine Staubsaugerbeutel, DM hat auch schon davor gewarnt. Da ist teilweise antibakterielles Pulver drin, das beim aufschneiden freigesetzt wird und das man nicht einatmen sollte ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> OK, dann fangen wir bei den Grundlagen an.


Und die Grundlage ist, dass jeder Reserven für ein Jahr gebildet haben muss. Sonst hat man ein Problem.
Leider sind sehr viele Deutsche hoffnungslos überschuldet und haben Finanzpläne sehr mutig gestrickt,
denke ich z.B. an übliche Hausfinanzierungen die es nicht erlauben, in Kurzarbeit und oder Arbeitslosigkeit
zu fallen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2020)

Ich schau mir gerade die aktuelle Regierungsbefragung im Bundestag an und da wurde Verkehrsminister Scheuer doch ernsthaft gefragt was man dagegen machen wolle dass das Abstandsgebot auf Geh- und Radwegen, besonders in Städten, nicht einhaltbar sei.
Ich wusste bei einer so obskuren Frage nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, oder beides zugleich?

Die allermeisten Straßen haben zwei Gehwege (jede Straßenseite einen) und zwei Spuren auf der Straße, man könnte ja die Fußgänger einfach auf dem Gehweg auf der einen Seite in eine Richtung laufen lassen und auf der anderen Straßenseite in die andere Richtung, Problem mit dem Abstandsgebot gelöst und Fahrräder sollen eigentlich, sofern kein Radweg vorhanden ist, sowieso auf der Straße fahren, wo die Richtung geregelt ist und ansonsten, so es zwei Radwege gibt gilt das gleiche wie auf der Straße für Autos, auf der rechten Seite mit dem Fahrrad in eine Richtung, links in die andere Richtung (auch wenn sich meist sowieso schon kaum ein Fahrradfahrer daran hält).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wo du immer diese Bullshitquellen auftreibst.



_13.15 Uhr: Die schwedische Gesundheitsbehörde Folkhälsomyndigheten hat  mit einer neuen Studie für Aufregung gesorgt. Jeder dritte Einwohner  Stockholms könnte sich demnach dem Sender SVT zufolge bereits bis zum 1. Mai mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus infiziert haben, die Modellrechung gehe von 600.000 Ansteckungen aus. ...

Die Gesundheitsbehörde hat die gestern veröffentlichte Prognose nun  plötzlich wieder vom Netz genommen. "Wir haben Fehler im Bericht  festgestellt", schreibt Folkhälsomyndigheten am Mittag auf Twitter. Im  Moment gingen die Verfasser das Material erneut durch, der Bericht solle  anschließend schnellstmöglich erneut hochgeladen werden._
Coronavirus News am Mittwoch: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL

In der Tat, wie kann man in solchen Krisen Regierungsseiten trauen. das wäre so, also würde hier jemand das RKI verlinken. Auch Bullshit?

Ich hasse diese Unsitte, Aussagen nur auf Basis der verbreitenden Quelle zu negieren. Geht es um Kommentare, kann man das getrost machen, geht es um Fakten, sollte man sich, wenn das Thema interessiert, die Quellen durchlesen. Es gibt viele unglaubwürde Studien. So ist Wissenschaft.Da muss man lernen mit umzugehen und werten. Es ist eine Studie, eine verdammte Studie. 

Die Zahlen widersprechen sich alle, die man zum Thema findet. Darum baue ich mir aus der Vielzahl der zum Teil gegensätzlichen Daten ein irgendwie geartetes Gebilde mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten auf.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Maskenpflicht wurde ja jetzt Bundesweit eingeführt und tritt jetzt nach und nach in Kraft. Was macht man eigentlich wenn man an keine Maske ran kommt und was geschieht mit Kleinkindern?
Edit: Kinder unter 6-7 Jahre sind wohl ausgenommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht wurde ja jetzt Bundesweit eingeführt und tritt jetzt nach und nach in Kraft. Was macht man eigentlich wenn man an keine Maske ran kommt und was geschieht mit Kleinkindern?


Zuhause bleiben und verhungern oder Bussgeld riskieren. 
Das Problem wird auf die Bevölkerung abgewälzt.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Weiß man schon wie hoch die Bußgelder sind?


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Weiß man schon wie hoch die Bußgelder sind?


Einen Schal oder ein Tuch hat doch jeder zu Hause. Ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber so riskierst Du zumindest schon mal kein Bußgeld.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da ist nicht eine normale bei.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Erste Impfstoff-Pruefung in Deutschland - Politik - SZ.de



Och nee unsere Hoffnungen liegen bei dem?  

BioNTech: Das Power-Paar Ugur Sahin und OEzlem Tuereci | manager magazin premium



keinnick schrieb:


> Einen Schal oder ein Tuch hat doch jeder zu Hause. Ist sicherlich nicht optimal, aber so riskierst Du zumindest schon mal kein Bußgeld.


Echt, das lassen die gelten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Weiß man schon wie hoch die Bußgelder sind?


Mindestens 150,-€, pro Person

Corona-Bußgeldkatalog in Bayern: Welche Strafe droht bei Verstoß gegen Maskenpflicht?


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2020)

Das hängt vom Bundesland ab. In Niedersachsen steht es z. B. noch gar nicht fest. Das sagte Carola Reimann vor ungefähr 2 Min. in der PK: Ab 14.30 live: Land informiert zur Maskenpflicht | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover

Eben, vor 10 Sek., hat sie auch nochmal erwähnt, dass Schal oder Tuch ausreichen. Also keine Panik verbreiten.



Duvar schrieb:


> Echt, das lassen die gelten?


Ja, Du sollst halt Mund und Nase abdecken. Du kannst wahrscheinlich auch einen Motorradhelm aufsetzen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2020)

Hauptsache irgendwas über Mund und Nase haben.
Zur Not Masken bestellen. 
Meine waren nach 3 Tagen da.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In der Tat, wie kann man in solchen Krisen Regierungsseiten trauen. das wäre so, also würde hier jemand das RKI verlinken. Auch Bullshit?



Vom RKI mag man halten was man will - aber bei 1,5 Promille bis 1,5 Prozent Durchseuchung von einer bevorstehenden Herdenimmunität reden würden die ganz sicher nicht (und falls doch fallen die ebenfalls als seriöse Quelle aus).
Man kann bei vielen Studien und Quellen sicherleich über Inhalte streiten und bei der chaotischen Datenlage ist auch vieles Spekulation oder einfach Meinung(smache). Aber bei wirklich ganz klar offensichtlichem Blödsinn muss es auch erlaubt sein die Quelle komplett zu verwerfen.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Was ist eigentlich mit Klamottenläden die wieder eröffnet haben, besteht da keine Coronarisiko wenn da "1000" Leute die Klamotten dort anprobieren?


----------



## muadib (22. April 2020)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Nimm lieber keine Staubsaugerbeutel, DM hat auch schon davor gewarnt. Da ist teilweise antibakterielles Pulver drin, das beim aufschneiden freigesetzt wird und das man nicht einatmen sollte ...



Danke für die Info. Es wäre wahrscheinlich Ironie, wenn ich Corona überlebe, aber dann an einem Staubsaugerbeutel verrecke.

Jetzt muss ich mich nach einem alternativen Filtermaterial umsehen.


----------



## JePe (22. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man geistiges Eigentum eigentlich enteignen?



Ja. §5 des Infektionsschutzgesetzes erlaubt es, eigentlich durch Patent geschuetztes Wissen auch gegen den Willen dessen Inhabers einzusetzen, wenn eine epidemische Notlage von nationalem Ausmass besteht und das geschuetzte Wissen bestimmte relevante Eigenschaften aufweist.

Klick.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Es wäre wahrscheinlich Ironie, wenn ich Corona überlebe, aber dann an einem Staubsaugerbeutel verrecke.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mich nach einem alternativen Filtermaterial umsehen.



Was ist mit Pampers? Meine Frau hatte ja eine Pampers Maske gebastelt, hat sich sehr sehr effektiv angefühlt im Gesicht


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2020)

Klingt eher nach Atemnot. Die Dinger sollen doch von Natur aus dicht sein, oder?


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Atmungsaktiv, sollen nur Pipi und AA standhalten^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WOeHBJiCwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RDvtdNrR4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5JVXdyVcOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man kann schon noch atmen, ich glaube das Teil ist deutlich effektiver als die billigen Atemschutzmasken. FFP4.0^^


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Klamottenläden die wieder eröffnet haben, besteht da keine Coronarisiko wenn da "1000" Leute die Klamotten dort anprobieren?


Du musst die Klamotten, auf die eventuell jemand genossen hat, nicht ablecken. 
Und deine Hände kannst ja auch von deinem Gesicht fern halten, bis du wieder zuhause bist.


----------



## muadib (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Klamottenläden die wieder eröffnet haben, besteht da keine Coronarisiko wenn da "1000" Leute die Klamotten dort anprobieren?



Mit jeder weiteren Nachricht die ich lese entsteht bei mir immer mehr der Eindruck, dass Schmierinfektionen so gut wie keine Rolle bei der Verbreitung spielen.

Vor kurzem habe ich gelesen, dass bei einer Untersuchung eines Haushalts, in dem nachweislich Infizierte leben, auf z.B. Türklinken und Lichtschaltern keine Viren nachweisbar waren.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zuhause bleiben und verhungern oder Bussgeld riskieren.
> Das Problem wird auf die Bevölkerung abgewälzt.



Oder man nimmt einfach einen Schal, oder irgend ein anderes etwas dickeres Tuch, oder betreibt Schwarzmalerei wie das Rotkaepchen und wundert sich dann, warum man am Ende im Bauch eines großen bösen Wolfes endet.


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Maskenpflicht in allen Bundeslaendern | tagesschau.de



Duvar schrieb:


> Weiß man schon wie hoch die Bußgelder sind?



Es gibt keine, da es keine Ordnungswidrigkeit (und erst recht keine Straftat) ist und nicht im Bußgeldkatalog aufgenommen ist.

___________________________________________________________________________________

Behoerde genehmigt Studie: Erster Impfstoff-Test in Deutschland | tagesschau.de


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2020)

Im sog. Internet steht aber was anderes.  Corona: Ohne Maske drohen 25 Euro Bussgeld in MV | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2020)

Das sind dann aber landeseigene Regelungen von Meckpom.


----------



## Adi1 (22. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Oktoberfest ist auch abgesagt.



Mir bricht aber jetzt das Herz,
wenn ich höre, dass die meisten Wirte auf der Wiesn,
ein Drittel ihres Jahresumsatz in gerade mal zwei Wochen machen. 

Was machen die denn ansonsten?


----------



## Rolk (22. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was machen die denn ansonsten?



Sich auf anderen Festivitäten abrackern, wo die Einnahmen nur knapp über der Standgebühr liegen?


----------



## Adi1 (22. April 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Sich auf anderen Festivitäten abrackern, wo die Einnahmen nur knapp über der Standgebühr liegen?



Sicherlich,
ein gestandener münchner Wiesnwirt,
betreibt auch eine Currywurstbude in Döbeln.

Mit solchen Pillepalle-Umsätzen fangen die doch gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mir bricht aber jetzt das Herz,
> wenn ich höre, dass die meisten Wirte auf der Wiesn,
> ein Drittel ihres Jahresumsatz in gerade mal zwei Wochen machen.
> 
> Was machen die denn ansonsten?



Die Frage ist nicht, was die Wirte das restliche Jahr über machen, sondern was die ganzen Leute das restliche Jahr über machen, die auf dem Oktoberfest zu Zehntausenden aufschlagen und willig massiv überhöhte Preise zahlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - aber bei 1,5 Promille bis 1,5 Prozent Durchseuchung-


Hast Du eine Karte mit regionaler Immunität? Ich nicht.

Ich kenne noch keine einzige rundum vertrauenswüre
Quelle zum Thema. Ich kenne nur etliche Studien, die
kleine Einblicke ich Randgebiete, wie Kreuzfahrtschiffe
oder einzelne Dörfer, bieten, ohne dass man den Test-
verfahren großartig Vertrauen schenken könnte.

Ich kennen noch keinen validierten Antikörpertest,
der nur und ausschließlich auf SARS-CoV-2 und nicht
auch auf andere Coronaviren reagiert. Das macht die
Bewertung der Studien so schwer.

Darum freue ich mich über jeden Link auch aus noch
so wenig vertrauensvoller Quelle, weil man damit 
vielleicht doch mal Gold findet, wenn man in Ruhe
bewertet.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2020)

Bitte

Weniger

Absätze


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> Weniger
> 
> Absätze



Du
meinst
sicherlich
weniger unnötige
manuelle Zeilenumbrüche?


----------



## Rolk (22. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicherlich,
> ein gestandener münchner Wiesnwirt,
> betreibt auch eine Currywurstbude in Döbeln.
> 
> Mit solchen Pillepalle-Umsätzen fangen die doch gar nicht erst an.



Na dann bleibt wohl nur Füße hoch legen. Muss das ein schlauer Job sein. Wie überall in der Gastronomie.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

- Offtopic -


Olstyle schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> Weniger
> 
> Absätze


Ich ziehe die Schuhe an, die ich mag. Da lass ich mir rein gar nichts vorschreiben, selbst wenn ich größer als Du werde!


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Offtopic -
> 
> Ich ziehe die Schuhe an, die ich mag. Da lass ich mir rein gar nichts vorschreiben, selbst wenn ich größer als Du werde!



"Sich nichts vorschreiben zu lassen" kollidiert manchmal ein wenig mit Rücksichtnahme. Und die ist in Krisenzeiten um so wichtiger.  



Spoiler



E
s

g
e
h
t

i
n

d
i
e
s
e
m

F
a
l
l

d
a
r
u
m,

d
i
e

L
e
s
b
a
r
k
e
i
t

f
ü
r

a
l
l
e

z
u

w
a
h
r
e
n ...

... und Beiträge nicht mehr aufzublähen, als es deren Inhalt hergibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Offtopic -
> 
> Ich ziehe die Schuhe an, die ich mag. Da lass ich mir rein gar nichts vorschreiben, selbst wenn ich größer als Du werde!



Herr Winkler sind sie es?


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Offtopic -
> 
> Ich ziehe die Schuhe an, die ich mag. Da lass ich mir rein gar nichts vorschreiben, selbst wenn ich größer als Du werde!


War heute wieder Rentenzahltag?


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZA0fzIvjObU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Sich nichts vorschreiben zu lassen" kollidiert manchmal ein wenig mit Rücksichtnahme.


Soll man Mehrheiten unterdrücken um Minderheiten zu schützen? Schwer.
Genau das passiert gerade. Kann man machen, kann man kritisieren.

- off topic -


Mahoy schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon mal darüber nachgedacht,
 warum Zeitungsartikel eine geringe
Breite haben? Lesbarkeit und so ....


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2020)

In einem digitalen Medium ist dafür aber das Wiedergabegerät zuständig. Harte Umbrüche behindern das nur.

@Topic: Wie habt ihr so vor die Maskepflicht umzusetzen? Ich hab bis jetzt nur Schals daheim mit denen es gehen könnte.


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2020)

Dann mach die Zeilenumbrüche am Satzende und nicht mitten im Satz.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soll man Mehrheiten unterdrücken um Minderheiten zu schützen? Schwer.
> Genau das passiert gerade. Kann man machen, kann man kritisieren.
> 
> - off topic -
> ...


Dann schieb das Browserfenster auf eine geringere Breite, wenn Du das gerne hättest. Das liest sich das wie eine Zeitung. Ich finde Deine Texte, mit Umbrüchen nach 50 Zeichen, auf einem normalen Monitor jedenfalls auch beschissen zu lesen. Und keine Ahnung, warum Du plötzlich von Unterdrückung redest. Kickt der Rotwein irgendwie gerade?


----------



## Lotto (22. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es braucht ein System, in dem keiner mehr ausgebeutet werden kann -- z.B. weil es ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen gibt.
> Aber sowas wird auch nach Corona nicht kommen.



Grundeinkommen ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie H4, und würde auch in der Höhe ausfallen. Der einzige Unterschied ist das "bedingungslos", d.h. man muss sich nicht mehr vollkommen finanziell nackig vor dem Amt machen.

Auch wird es dieses Grundeinkommen nicht extra zum jetzigen Gehalt geben. Das wird dann alles steuerlich so ausfallen, dass man am Ende mit Arbeit genau da landet wo man jetzt schon ist. Das wiederum führt dann dazu, dass z.B. viele ältere Menschen die einige Jahre vor der Rente stehen einfach aufhören zu arbeiten (was dem System schadet). Man sieht es ja z.B. an dem Rentengeschenk der Mütterrente ab 63. Die meisten Leute ab 60 (oder einige Jahre eher) wollen gar nicht mehr arbeiten. Das passt so gar nicht zu Rente mit 70, die bald kommen wird.
Und selbst wenn tatsächlich jeder mehr in der Tasche hat wird dies einfach nur zu einem Inflationssprung führen, so dass nach einigen Jahren genau der Zustand wie zuvor eingetroffen ist (zumindest für die arbeitende Bevölkerung).

Gut man spart die Kosten für die H4-Bedarfsprüfungen.

Aber so wie manche es sich vorstellen, dass man mit dem Grundeinkommen einfach aufhören kann zu arbeiten und dann so weiterzuleben wie bisher geht nicht. Diese Freiheit hat man nämlich jetzt schon mit H4. Nur ist das natürlich nicht so sexy, da die Lebensquailität dadurch nicht gerade berauschend ist. Wird sie aber mit einem Grundeinkommen eben auch nicht, ist nur ein (noch) positiv behafteter Name für H4, was ja sehr negativ behaftet ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann schieb das Browserfenster auf eine geringere Breite, wenn Du das gerne hättest. Das liest sich das wie eine Zeitung. Ich finde Deine Texte, mit Umbrüchen nach 50 Zeichen, auf einem normalen Monitor jedenfalls auch beschissen zu lesen. Und keine Ahnung, warum Du plötzlich von Unterdrückung redest. Kickt der Rotwein irgendwie gerade?



Glaube das ist die berühmte Altersmotzerei, die alten Menschen immer zugeschrieben wird.


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht,
> warum Zeitungsartikel eine geringe
> Breite haben? Lesbarkeit und so ....



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Zeitungsartikel als fixiertes Textbild auf Papier gedruckt und nicht flexibel auf Bildwiedergabegeräten angezeigt werden, die aufgrund der Auflösung und Nutzereinstellungen Texte gänzlich anders anzeigen, als du sie auf deinem Monitor siehst?  

Was für dich eine angenehme Textbreite durch sinnvolle Umbrüche ist, ist für den nächsten mindestens überflüssig und dümmstenfalls ein Ärgernis, weil die Umbrüche, die Ihre Hoheit zu setzen gedachten, mit den individuell abgestimmten Einstellungen für beste Lesbarkeit kollidieren.

Und wenn dero Gnaden Ihre geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit auf Medien richten würden, die Zeitungsartikel digital wiedergeben, wird Ihrer Exzellenz sicherlich auffallen, dass dort nicht jede Zeile händisch umgebrochen, sondern mit nach unten und oben begrenzten, jedoch innerhalb dieses Intervalls flexiblen Textboxen gearbeitet wird.

Kurz: Setze Umbrüche dort, wo du es für *inhaltlich* sinnvoll hältst und überlasse die Textdarstellung doch bitte denen, die sie 1.) tatsächlich auf ihren Geräten sinnvoll beeinflussen können und 2.) es lesen sollen.  

*@Topic*
Meine Frau näht gerne und ist mit Feuereifer dabei, individuelle Masken herzustellen. Mein Junior und ich waren zuletzt als Sub Zero und Scorpion unterwegs.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *@Topic*
> Meine Frau näht gerne und ist mit Feuereifer dabei, individuelle Masken herzustellen. Mein Junior und ich waren zuletzt als Sub Zero und Scorpion unterwegs.


 Ich kenne deine Frau nicht, aber ich mag sie jetzt schon.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Topic: Wie habt ihr so vor die Maskepflicht umzusetzen? Ich hab bis jetzt nur Schals daheim mit denen es gehen könnte.



Ich war heute in der Apotheke. Dort hab ich ein 10 Pack Masken gekauft. Sind solche Standard Dinger wie sie auch Chirurgen tragen.
Gab auch bessere aber 20€ pro Stück gebe ich für den Unsinn nicht aus.


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2020)

In Italien und Frankreich sterben durch Corona 20% mehr Menschen als sonst. In Spanien sind es sogar 66% mehr. 
Corona-Pandemie in Europa: So viele Menschen sterben derzeit wirklich | WEB.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Italien und Frankreich sterben durch Corona 20% mehr Menschen als sonst. In Spanien sind es sogar 66% mehr.


Das kann man erst einmal so hinnehmen, es ist aber bestenfalls eine Korrelation. 

Schau Dir die Standardabweichung der täglichen Todesfälle an. Das schwankt 
merklich, je nach Wetter, Erkältungswellen, Feiertagen etc. Aber ja, es ist ein 
starker Indikator. Damit es  das Coronavirus fast so schlimm wie der Stress und 
die Unfallgefahr zu Weihnachten. Also mörderisch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gut großflächige Verstaatlichung klappt haben wir in einer groß angelegten Simulation namens "DDR" bereits gesehen, nachdem das Modell "großer starker Führer" schon gescheitert war.



Die Verstaatlichung als solche hat in der DDR eigentlich ganz funktioniert. Trotz weitaus schlechterer Ausgangslage und hohen Reparationsleistungen hielt man einige Jahre lang das Niveau des Westens. Was nicht funktioniert hat: Den gesamten Bedarf eines Staates mit Rechenschiebern fünf Jahre voraus zu planen und mit einem geschlossenen Block, der vielleicht 15-20% der weltweiten Wirtschaftsleistung repräsentierte, die Entwickungsgeschwindigkeit eines Blockes mit 30-35% der weltweiten Wirtschaftsleistung aus Ausbeutung weiterer 25-30% zu schlagen. Und richtig schlecht hat es funktioniert, beides auf Teufel komm raus gleichzeitig anzustreben, dabei Schlüsselproduktionen über 20 weitere Staaten zu verteilen (in einer Zeit, in der ein Telefon in vielen dieser Luxus war und Computer gar nicht verfügbar), während 10-20% der eigenen Bevölkerung mit Überwachung des Rests beschäftigt waren. Aber sowas funktioniert (mit kleinerer Blockgröße) auch bei sehr privat wirtschaftenden Regimen nicht, da hatte die Verstaatlichung als solche wenig mit zu tun.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt mal wieder vom Bundesland ab. Bei uns gibt es das als Soforthilfe und nicht als Kredit und wurde sehr flott ausgezahlt.



Die Soforthilfen gibt es afaik bundesweit, aber die sind wirklich nur als Notbrücke gedacht und reichen Unternehmen dieser Größe gegebenenfalls nur 1-2 Monate. Danach gibt es nur Kredite. Allerdings sind die Soforthilfen auch nicht als Dauerfinanzierung gedacht, die sollen nur einen Dominoeffekt wegen im ersten Monat unerwartet nicht mehr beglichener Rechnungen verhindern. Das langfristige Überleben ist Teil der unternehmerischen Verantwortung und wer seine Gewinne nicht verstaatlichen wollte, braucht jetzt auch nicht heulend ankommen.



> Chlor lässt sich aber im Wasser binden. In Südeuropa ist das Standard, da ist das Leitungswasser wie das im Schwimmbad.



Schon lange nicht mehr. Beziehungsweise es war meinem Wissen nach nie Standard "in Südeuropa", sondern es wird EU-weit da angewandt, wo die Keimbelastung des Leitungswassers zu hoch ist. Erlebt habe ich das auch schon mehrfach in Deutschland, aber die letzten 10-15 Jahre auch in Südeuropa so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Die Leitungsnetze werden auch da gepflegt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist "chloren" auch nur umgangssprachlich - natürlich wird KEIN reines Chlor ins Wasser getan, das würde neben Bakterien auch zuverlässig Menschen abtöten die darin baden oder es trinken.



Eigentlich nicht. Das man kein Chlorgas verwendet hat eher praktische Gründe, es wäre sehr schwer zu dosieren, aufwendig einzubringen und riskant in der Handhabung. Aber die verwendeten Mittel bilden über mehrere Zwischenschritte durchaus Chlor und darauf beruht auch ein Teil ihrer Wirkung. Das würde auch funktionieren, wenn Chlorgas nimmt, nur muss man das exakt dosiert einperlen lassen und kann nicht einfach einfach Tabs reinschmeißen.



> Hab ich nichts dagegen. Strom, Trinkwasser, Gesundheitssystem und so weiter.
> Bahnfahren ist nicht Grundversorgung.



ÖPNV ist für nicht-Autobesitzer zwingender Bestandteil der Bedingungen für Grundsicherung: Die Entfernungen, in denen du als HartzIVer Arbeit annehmen muss, kannst du nicht zu Fuß zurücklegen. Also gehört ÖPV bis rauf zu Regional Expressen zur Grundversorgung. Über Fernbahnen könnte man streiten, aber die Möglichkeit zum landesweiten Austausch ist zumindest Grundelement unserer heutigen Gesellschaftsstruktur und war maßgeblich für das Ende der Kleinstaaterei im 19. Jhd. verantwortlich. Von daher sollte Bahnfahren Grundversorgung sein, auch wenn es das möglicherweise nicht ist.




Seregios schrieb:


> Der Staat verlangt von dir ja auch, dass du deine Wohnung bekleidet verlässt....  Bekommst du die auch geliefert?



Genaugenommen macht er das nicht. Er verlangt nur, dass du kein öffentliches Ärgernis erregst. Solange du es schaffst, nackt rauszugehen ohne dass sich jemand daran stört, darfst du das in Deutschland tatsächlich. Afaik (und gegebenenfalls weiß ich nicht weit genug ) zwingt der Staat dich auch künftig nicht, Maske zu tragen. Selbst im Epidemie-Zustand hast du ein Recht, deine Kleidung selbst zu wählen.
Aber: Der Staat kann in heutigen Zeiten Läden, Verkehrsbetrieben und ähnliche dazu zwingen, nur noch Leute mit Maske reinzulassen. Das kommt für dich aufs gleiche raus, ist rechtlich aber keine Eingriff in die grundlegenden Bürgerrechte, sondern nur eine Kombination aus Wirtschaftsregulierung und Gebrauch von Hausrechten.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum z.B. gibt es hohe Agrarsubventionen? Damit niemals jemand hungern muss. Dem Markt ist egal, ob Menschen verhungern.



Weil Bauern Union wählen. Die günstige Lebensmittelversorgung könnten wir im Normalfall auch durch Importe regeln, wenn man zusammen mit den Subventionen auch die EU-Schutzzölle fallen lassen würde. Im Nicht-Normalfall würde uns das zwar auf die Füße fallen und ursprünglich war Vorsorge gegen diesen sicherlich Teil der Landwirtschaftsreglementierung, aber wir erleben ja gerade, dass Vorausplanung für Notfälle schon lange nicht mehr Teil der Politik ist und die Regulierung der Landwirtschaft wurde praktisch komplett abgeschafft, nur die Geschenke für Bauern sind geblieben.



> Und es geht genau um Dein Beispiel mit Bahnfahren. Wir  müssen jetzt "nur" definieren", welche Umfänge das gesetzliche Krankenversicherungssystem abdeckt. Und genau da beginnt die Intransparenz. Warum z.B. darf man nicht auswählen und aus einem großen vorgegebenem Umfang die Bereiche nehmen, die man abgedeckt haben will?



Das würde dem Grundgedanken wiedersprechen. Das staatliche System soll die Grundversorgung sicherstellen und die sieht für jeden Menschen gleich aus. Es gibt zwar unterschiedliche Ansichten, wie sie aussehen sollte, aber es gibt prinzipiell nur eine Antwort und es liegt nicht im Interesse des Systems, das jemand die Optionen abwählt, die er dann doch braucht, während er umgekehrt Geld für etwas erhält, dass ihm gar nichts bringt. (Vergl. Hömopathie-Debatte).



> Wo sind z.B. jährliche Mitgliederbefragungen, in denen man ankzeugen kann, was einem wichtig ist. Und dann wir umgesetzt.



Das wäre ja Basisdemokratisch...
Stattdessen darf man regelmäßig Leute wählen, von denen man noch nie gehört, damit diese Grämien darüber entscheiden. Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen: Ein einfacher Blick aus Fenster zeigt, dass das Ergebnis nicht besser aussehen würde, wenn man medizinische Fragen der breiten Masse überlassen würde. Dann hätten wir jetzt vielleicht Gratis-Zuckerperlen, Pflicht-Ayurveda-Kurse, und Fernheil-Hotlines, aber weder Beatmungsgeräte noch Krankenwagen.



> Bull x Shit = Bullshit
> Bull + Shit = Bullshit
> 
> => Bull = Shit





Spoiler



<Nori123> You don't know jack shit
<VioletSky> That's not true, I know him well
<Nori123> Haha
<VioletSky> I'm serious
<VioletSky> Jack is the son of Awe Schitt and O. Schitt. Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O. Schitt, the owner of Needeep N. Schitt Inc. They had one son, Jack. In turn Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt, the deeply religious couple produced 6 children
<VioletSky> Holie Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Giva Schitt, Bull Schitt, and the twins: Deap Schitt and Dip Schitt. Against her parents' objections, Deap Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school drop out.
<VioletSky> However, after being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced. Noe Schitt later remarried Ted Sherlock and, because her kids were living with them, she wanted to keep her previous name.
<VioletSky> She was then known as Noe Schitt-Sherlock. Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt and they produced a son of nervous disposition, Chicken Schitt.
<VioletSky> Two other of the 6 children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt, were inseparable throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a dual ceremony.
<VioletSky> The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens wedding. The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Hoarse.
<VioletSky> Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world. He recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt.





> Wie effizient ist dagegen in bestimmten Situationen wie jetzt der schiere Kommunismus, wen  man defniert  Pro Einkauf nur eine Packung Klopapier.  Da muss Dir als Änhängert des ungeregelten marktes doch dire Galle hoch kommen. Anstatt einfach die Preise zu verdreifachen. Sollen doch die Armen sehen, wie sie klar kommen, gelle



Trotz allem wurden diese Rationierungen nicht von Zentralkomitee beschlossen, sondern von den kapitalistischen Händlern selbst.




DKK007 schrieb:


> VG Berlin: Abiturprüfungen werden nicht verschoben - Fehlende Chancengleichheit ist kein Argument | LTO.de



Man lese zwischen den Zeilen:
Das Gericht hat nicht geurteilt, dass es gerecht wäre, wenn Kinder aus einkommensschwachen Familien praktisch keine Chance auf Abiturvorbereitungen haben und deswegen unverschuldet zu den ewigen Verlierern dieses Jahrgangs werden. Es wurde nur gesagt, dass diese Situation "keinen besonderen Ausnahmefall" darstellt.

Und dem Richter kann man da auch keinen Vorwurf machen, denn das stimmt leider. Aber das interessiert ja kaum einen, viel wichtiger ist, dass man endlich wieder Schuhe kaufen und verkaufen darf!


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Standardabweichung der täglichen Todesfälle an.



Das sind aber schon die Durchschnittswerte von mehreren Wochen mit Corona, verglichen mit den Jahren bis Jahrzehnten davor.

Und in Deutschland wird es auch nicht mehr lange gut gehen:
Pandemie in Deutschland: Corona-Zone Altenheim | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/ndr-wdr/coronavirus-pflegekraefte-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch ist am 26. März passiert, was nicht passieren sollte: Das Virus ist in das Altenheim gekommen. Nur 14 Tage später sind ein Zehntel der Bewohner nicht mehr am Leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Stimmt", Bruchteil ca. 20-25 Mio. Menschen, wenn man als Grundstein nimmt was unsere Gesellschaft als mittleres Einkommen und somit als Minimum für ein existenzwürdiges Leben mit angemessener Altersvorsorge definiert, das sind also nur zwischen 1/4 und 1/3 der Menschen in Deutschland die vom großen "Wohlstand" in diesen Land zu nicht unerheblichen Teilen abgehängt sind und im wesentlichen auch nicht so wesentlich mehr an persönlichen materielen Besitz haben als der übliche DDR-Bürger (die Smartphones sind doch sowieso nur beim Provider geleast), oder halt ein "Bruchteil", wie du es nennst.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache diese 25 bis 30% können sich jetzt 365 Tage im Jahr Bananen im Supermarkt anschauen und den TUI Reisekatalog welzen, wo sie theoretisch 1x im Jahr in den Urlaub fahren könnten, so sie das Geld dafür hätten.



Wie Mahoy beschrieben hat: Die Betrachtung nur der Lage in Deutschland ist absolut sinnlos, wenn Systeme vergleichen will. Deutschland ist fest als großer Gewinner in der Globalisierung verankert und war das auch schon vor 30 Jahren. Man darf also nicht BRD 90 mit DDR 90 vergleichen oder absolut "wie gut" nur für Deutschland betrachten, sondern muss einen Querschnitt aus BRD, Griechenland, Bangladesh, Somalia und dem Dschad gegen einen Querschnitt aus DDR, Kasachstan, Kuba und Vietnam stellen, wenn Kapitalismus und real existierenden Sozialismus vergleichen will. 
(Über idealen Kommunismus lernt man dabei natürlich nichts, aber das hatten wir schon bis zum Erbrechen.)

Und da dürften, trotz der deutlich knapperen Ressourcen des kleineren Ostblocks und der massiven Ineffizienz der Diktaturen und Planwirtschaften, die Durchschnitte gar nicht mal weit auseinander liegen. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass der Lebensstandard im Median im Osten etwas besser war. Ob man das jetzt als Leitbild für Deutschland nehmen möchte, hängt halt vom persönlichen Humanismus ab. Wir, selbst unsere Ärmsten, leben definitiv ganz gut von der Ausbeutung von Entwicklungsländern und nichts hindert uns daran, das so weiter zu machen und alle paar Jahre mal entsetzt aufzuschreien, wenn ein paar KiK-Näherinnen von Trümmern erschlagen werden oder ein paar 100000 Leute lieber ihr Leben im Mittelmeer riskieren, als sich weiter am Arsch der Welt den Arsch für die Welt aufzureißen/aufreißen zu lassen. Aber es soll niemand so tun, als wäre unserer heutiger Lebenswandel ein überlegendes System ohne Verlierer und Opfer.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also macht die Möglichkeit zum Konsum von Luxusgütern die Lebensqualität in einem gegebenen wirtschaftlichen System aus?



Guck dir an, was für die meisten Menschen die größere Katastrophe ist:
a) Ein tödliches Virus breitet sich aus
b) Zehntausende Menschen in Italien, in Spanien,... sterben
c) Man kann nicht shoppen gehen
d) Arbeitnehmer haben gegenüber Arbeitgebern keinerlei Anspruch auf Arbeitsbedingungen ohne Lebensgefahr




Eckism schrieb:


> Wo soll denn das Grundeinkommen herkommen?
> Am Ende werden Produkte teurer und/oder Steuern höher und das Grundeinkommen wird durch die höheren Kosten wieder ausgeglichen und gebracht hat es nix.



Nö, es wäre kein 1:1 Ausgleich. Vom Grundeinkommen profitieren die überproportional die Ärmsten. Jemandem mit 100000 Euro Monatseinkommen 1000 € BGE zu geben, macht keinen großen Unterschied, aber für jemandem mit 500 € ist es gigantisch. Umgekehrt trifft eine Umlage auf Steuern je nach Art der Steuer alle gleich oder sogar überproportional die reicheren - wer keinen Learjet kauft, kann auch nicht viel Mehrwertssteuer für einen Learjetkauf bezahlen. Wenn man die Abgaben als Einkommens-, Erbschaft- oder gar Finanztransaktionssteuer erhebt, zahlen sogar sehr direkt die Superreichen für annehmbare Lebensumstände bei dern Ärmsten. Du hast zwar Recht, dass mehr Geld für alle erstmal nicht mehr Reichtum für alle bedeutet, weil die Inflation dadurch angeheizt wird, sodass man in einigen Jahren sicherlich 2000 € BGE für den heutigen 1000 € Lebensstandard bräuchte, aber dieser Anstieg gilt dann auch für Löhne und das BGE selbst, sodass er hier keinen Unterschied macht. Löhne dürften sogar deutlich stärker steigen als die Preise, weil eben niemand mehr für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten gehen würde. Kontostände, Edelmetalle, Grundstücke und Unternehmensanteile reagieren dagegen nicht automatisch auf ein BGE. Leute, die bisher "viel haben", hätten dann relativ betrachtet weniger. Leute, die schon heute nur tägliche ihre Haut zu Markte tragen, würden dass dagegen 1:1 weitermachen und der Unterschied zwischen beiden Gruppen würde schrumpfen. Das ist auch einer der Hauptziele von BGE-Verfechtern: Die soziale Spreitzung zu verkleinern.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Interessant, also ist die Zahl der Beatmungsgeräte gar nicht so entscheidend, weil es am Ende wenig nützt wenn der Sauerstoff nicht aus der Lunge transportiert werden kann.
> Tja vielleicht wäre es doch sinnvoller gewesen Coronatote schon mal früher vermehrt zu obduzieren, dann hätte man vielleicht etwas weniger Aufheben um die eine Ankurbelung der Produktion von Beatmungsgeräten machen müssen...



Rotkaeppchen hat erst vor ein paar Tagen Ergebnisse einer anderen Studie gepostet, die genau das Gleiche auf Grundlage von Untersuchungen an Genesenen, die eben in der Regel dauerhaft geschädigt sind, ermittelt hat. Man braucht also nicht zwingend Obduktionen, um das herauszufinden - eher für die Aussagen zu weiteren Organen. Aber auf die Planung von Atemgeräten hat das nur bedingt Einfluss. Man hat schon vor Wochen festgestellt, dass sich Covid-19-Patienten sich bei künstlicher Beatmung oft nicht oder nur sehr langsam erholen, da also ein grundlegenderes Problem vorliegt, das man durch Beatmung nicht lösen kann.
Aber was soll man daraus für Schlüsse ziehen? Jemanden, der ohne Beatmung in ein paar Stunden erstickt ist, einfach nicht beatmen, weil das weniger als erwartet bringt? Beatmung verbessert weiterhin den Sauerstoffübergang und die Geräte werden somit gebraucht, um das Zeitfenster für eine Selbstheilung des Körpers zu verlängern, ganz egal wie diese oder die Infektion als solche Abläuft.

Was aber interessant klingt: Der Befall anderer Organe. Das könnte auch bedeuten, dass viele der "symptomlosen" Corona-Fälle gar nicht "harmlos" sind, sondern die offensichtlich wandelbare Krankheit hier einfach ein nicht aktut lebenswichtiges Organ befällt. Ein schwerer Leberschaden kann zum Beispiel für mehrere Wochen ganz unbemerkt bleiben, am Verdauungstrakt ist es auch verschmerzbar, wenn einiges nur auf halber Kraft läuft, Reproduktionsorgane sowieso und Nervenschäden durch Corona wurden ganz allgemein schon dokumentiert.

Da würden mich statt Autopsien jetzt eher detaillierte Untersuchungen von Genesenen interessieren, bei denen Covid 19 nicht auf die Lunge ging. Möglicherweise erleiden weitaus mehr Menschen schwere, gegebenenfalls dauerhafte Schäden.




keinnick schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre auch komplett wahnsinnig.



War das Oktoberfest jemals etwas anderes als komplett wahnsinnig?
Und: Ist das, was man in/vor Läden beobachten kann, etwas rational?
Von daher...




Eckism schrieb:


> Erbschaften...das wandert schon lange vor dem Tod in der Familie rum...alles andere wäre ja nun auch saublöd...nen paar Deppen gibt's allerdings wirklich, die größere Mengen Geld usw. erben, aber denen ist ihre Blödheit auch gegönnt.



Das mag bei armen und mittleren Vermögensschichten noch klappen, aber um die geht es sowieso nicht. 4 Millionen Erbschaften zu je 10000 sind eben nur 40 Milliarden. Aber 10000 Erbschaften zu im Schnitt 10 Millionen wären schon 100 Milliarden und einige Superreiche vererben direkt Unternehmen/-santeile im Wert von mehrere Milliarden. Sowas kannst du innerhalb der Familie nicht mehr mal eben so hin und herschieben, weil Schenkungen ab erstaunlich niedriger Höhe ebenfalls steuerpflichtig sind. Da muss relativ viel Aufwand getrieben und der Erbe schon früh als Miteigentümer ins Unternehmen eingebracht werden, wenn das gratis über die Bühne laufen soll. Und bei solchen Unternehmerdynastien, die sich tatsächlich um etwas kümmern und nicht nur Aktien hin- und herschieben, ist das für gewöhnlich auch nicht die schlechtes Regelung für die Arbeitnehmer.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ist es zu niedrig, wäre es aufgrund der wegfallenden Sozialleistungen fatal. Auch variieren die Lebenserhaltungskosten nun einmal von Region zu Region, was zu einer gefährlichen Dynamik führt: Leute ziehen verstärkt dahin, wo die Kohle zum Leben reicht --> Ghettoisierung.
> 
> Ist es zu hoch, entfällt für Manche eben doch die Motivation, sich produktiv einzubringen. Eventuell müsste man das "bedingungslos" vor dem Grundeinkommen streichen und daran eben doch die Bedingung knüpfen, dass sich Empfänger in gewissem Umfang für soziale Dienste zur Verfügung stehen müssen.
> 
> So ganz einheitlich kann man es auch nicht machen. Erhalten es beispielsweise nur Volljährige, sind Familien mit Kindern schlechter gestellt. Wird es pro Kopf ausgezahlt, lohnt sich vor allem wieder die Produktion von Nachwuchs, jedoch nicht zwingend dessen Erziehung zu einem ordentlichen Mitglied der Gesellschaft.



Die Nivelierungswirkung des BGE trifft nur nicht Gesellschaftsschichten, sondern auch Regionen. Es gibt Niedriglohngebiete ja nur, weil da niemand was zahlt und sich niemand was leisten kann. Ein BGE würde das recht schnell ändern. Aber die Höhe muss natürlich ingesamt angemessen sein, auch bei Kindern den Kosten entsprechen. Sonst hast du wie bei der Pauschal verordneten Maßnahme Mitnehmereffekte. (Man erinnere sich an zu billiges Brot in Russland...)

Das betrifft auch die absolute Höhe relativ zu Fleiß und Anspruch einiger. Es gibt Leute, die lassen sich 30% (oder mehr) HartzIV kürzen, anstatt den Arsch hochzubekommen. Die würde sich natürlich auf einem BGE ausruhen, auch wenn es eben nur für einen sehr niedrigen Lebensstandard ausreicht. Aber die Frage ist: Wäre das ein Problem? So jemand kostet die Gesellschaft keine 10000 € im Jahr. Also weniger als manche Luxus-Jacht an einem Tag verbrennt. Wer der Illusion einer Leistungsgerechtigkeit anhängt (die es im Kaptialismus nie geben wird), stört sich daran natürlich, aber gesamtgesellschaftlich könnte man solche Leute als Luxus betrachten, den sich das Land durchaus leisten kann, wenn es dafür die ganzen anderen positiven Effekte des BGEs bekommt. Zumal es wirklich wenig Schlappschwänze sind, die ein ganzes Leben so führen, erst recht wenn man sie mit etwas Sozialarbeit anstupst, und selbst unter denen, die konsequent gar nicht arbeiten würden, finden sich durchaus noch Leute die ehrenamtlich in Sportvereinen Verantwortung übernehmen oder tatkräftig Nachbarschaftshilfe leisten, also keineswegs komplett nutzlos sind.
Nö: Innerdeutsch bin sogar ich Fan des BGE. Das Problem ist der Rest der Welt. Wir haben offene Grenzen und wir haben immer Gäste im Land. Beteiligt man die am BGE, hätte man ganz schnell gaaaaaaaanz viele "gute Freunde". Macht man es nicht, braucht man die gesamten sozialen Notfallsicherungssyteme weiterhin und die Effizienzgewinne durch das BGE sind weg. 



> Ich wäre ja für ein gestaffeltes Grundeinkommen: Die Höhe der jetzigen Sozialhilfe gibt es unbedingt, der Rest wäre eine Aufstockung von geringen Einkommen auf einen Normbetrag (Wie beim Taschengeld der Sprösslinge in verantwortungsbewussten Familien: Für jeden selbst verdienten Euro gibt es was von den Eltern dazu ...) und/oder ein Bonus für Einsatzbereitchaft bei sozialen Diensten. Klingt erst einmal kompliziert, ist aber letztlich um ein Vielfaches einfacher als der jetzige Bürokratie-Verhau für Hartz I und II.



Die eigentliche Berechnung von HartzIV ist easy und entspricht nährungsweise deinen Vorstellungen. Die Bürokratie kommt durch Überwachung, Drangsalierung, das "Mangament" der Arbeitssuchenden...




muadib schrieb:


> Ich lese ständig, dass man die Masken bei hoher Temperatur desinfizieren soll, um die Viren die sich auf der Oberfläche befinden, zu inaktivieren. Ist das nicht ein starker Widerspruch zu der Angabe, die Masken würden nicht vor einer Fremdinfektion schützen?



Nö. Die Masken sollen verhindern, dass du Tröpfchenwolken in die Umgebung hustest. Aber wenn sie schon mir Viren gesättigt ist, also auch außen Partikeln mit Viren anhaften, bringt das praktisch nichts mehr. Die neuen Tröpfchen werden zwar zurückgehalten, aber die alten Viren mit dem gleichen Luftschwall außen von der Maske gerissen und verteilt.

Was aber stimmt: Nützen tun die Masken trotzdem wenig. Denn dieser Mechanismus setzt schon nach 1-2 Stunden ein. So lange wie der Inhalt eines Tropfens eben braucht, um mehrere Schichten zu durchwandern. Deswegen müssen OP-Masken eben auch spätestens nach 2-4 Stunden (je nach Modell und Anforderung) entsorgt und durch neue ersetzt werden, wiederverwendbare Masken entsprechend sterilisiert. Macht man das nicht, dann trägt man einfach nur noch eine Atembremse im Gesicht. Die verringert den Infektionsradius geringfügig in gleichem Maße, wie sie den Atemwiderstand steigert. Sonst dürfte sie nutzlos sein. Vermutlich wäre sogar das hochgezogene T-Shirt in vielen Fällen besser, als die jetzt zur Entschärfung der Corona-Shopping-Partys vorgesehene "Mund und Nasen Bedeckung", weil so ein Shirt wenigstens große Teile des Luftstroms nach unten auf den eigenen Bauch lenkt.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Den Artikel hatten wir hier womöglich schon, aber...
> Obduktion von Corona-Opfern: Von den Toten lernen | tagesschau.de
> 
> Sowas dürften sie ruhig öfters mal in den Nachrichten bringen. Würde der Hysterie ganz gut tun.



In dem Fall muss man auch das Interview mit dazu nehmen: Er legt eine medizinische Definition von "Vorerkrankung" zugrunde die praktisch bedeutet "nicht 100% gesund". Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sind locker 30% der Gesamtbevölkerung "voerkrankt", zum Teil ohne das zu wissen. Das ist also definitiv keine Entwarnung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich schau mir gerade die aktuelle Regierungsbefragung im Bundestag an und da wurde Verkehrsminister Scheuer doch ernsthaft gefragt was man dagegen machen wolle dass das Abstandsgebot auf Geh- und Radwegen, besonders in Städten, nicht einhaltbar sei.
> Ich wusste bei einer so obskuren Frage nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, oder beides zugleich?
> 
> Die allermeisten Straßen haben zwei Gehwege (jede Straßenseite einen) und zwei Spuren auf der Straße, man könnte ja die Fußgänger einfach auf dem Gehweg auf der einen Seite in eine Richtung laufen lassen und auf der anderen Straßenseite in die andere Richtung, Problem mit dem Abstandsgebot gelöst und Fahrräder sollen eigentlich, sofern kein Radweg vorhanden ist, sowieso auf der Straße fahren, wo die Richtung geregelt ist und ansonsten, so es zwei Radwege gibt gilt das gleiche wie auf der Straße für Autos, auf der rechten Seite mit dem Fahrrad in eine Richtung, links in die andere Richtung (auch wenn sich meist sowieso schon kaum ein Fahrradfahrer daran hält).



Und wenn eine gehbehinderte Person oder ein Kind unterwegs ist, dann darf sich die gesamte Straße nur noch in Tippel-Schritten fortbewegen? Wer zum 10 m nach links gelegenen Laden möchte, soll erst 20 m nach rechts zur nächsten Ampel gehen, dann auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite 50 m nach links zur anderen Ampel um dann auf seiner Straßenseite wieder 20 m Richtung zu Hause zu gehen, bis er am Laden vorbeikommt? Und wie ordnen sich Leute, die ihr Haus verlassen wollen, in den Dauerstau ein?
Selbst wennd du das wirklich für technisch praktikabel halten solltest, sind wir uns hoffentlich einig, dass kaum jemand solche Regeln einhalten würde und die entstehenden zusätzlichen Wegstrecken und verlängerten Aufenthalt in der Öffentlichkeit könnten schon bei perfekter Einhaltung das Infektionsrisiko steigern statt senken. Mit zu erwartenden Querschießern würde es definitiv explodieren.

Bei Radfahrern gibt es vor allem zwei Probleme: Viele Radwege sind auf Gehwegen angelegt und beide zusammen sind meist unter 2 m breit. Selbst wenn es mal 2,50 m sind, laufen Fußgänger selten ganz außen rechts und nur hintereinander. Von Bußhaltestellen oder ähnlichem ganz zu schweigen, wo auf einmal auf beiden Wegseiten Leute stehen. Es ist also vollkommen unmöglich durchgängig oder auch nur meistens mit 1,5 m Abstand zu überholen. Normal sind <1 m, oft <0,5 m. Die einzige Alternative wäre es also, nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu fahren, aber dann werden viele Arbeitswege zeitlich unmöglich und ÖPNV ist definitiv nicht besser und selsbt auf kurzen Strecken steigt die Zeit bedeutlich, in der man sich etwas einfangen könnte. Aber selbst wenn man auf der Straße fährt, greift Problem Nummer 2, das auch Fußgänger betrifft: Ampeln. Es scheint für Autofahrer schon in nicht Epidemie-Zeiten nicht nachvollziehbar zu sein, aber die meisten Verkehrsteilnehmer haben nicht 14 m² Standfläche für sich alleine gepachtet und gerade die Leute, bei denen eine Infektion am wahrscheinlichsten ist, sind diejenigen, die sich mit 30 cm Abstand neben einen drängeln. Ich verlasse deswegen das Haus mittlerweile nur noch am späteren Vormittag, in der Mitte des Nachmittages und am fortgeschrittenen Abend, wenn mit am wenigsten Leute unterwegs sind. Aber zwischen 8 und 10, 12 und 13 oder 16 bis 19 Uhr rauszugehen erachte ich als zu riskant. (Früh morgens sollte auch funktionieren. Aber da spricht "früh morgens" dagegen )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2020)

(wer keine Doppelposts von mir sehen will, soll entweder so wenig posten, dass ich 1-2 Tage Thread auf einmal schaffe oder so viel, dass er sich immer zwischen zwei Blöcke von mir schiebt  )



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, was die Wirte das restliche Jahr über machen, sondern was die ganzen Leute das restliche Jahr über machen, die auf dem Oktoberfest zu Zehntausenden aufschlagen und willig massiv überhöhte Preise zahlen.



Ich glaube dieses Jahr jammern die alle rum, wenn ihr ich-kann-1000-Euro-an-einem-Wochenende-auf-den-Kopf-hauen-Gehalt gekürzt wurde. Und das ausgerechnet jetzt, wo man soviel Zeit für Party hätte.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Du
> meinst
> sicherlich
> weniger unnötige
> manuelle Zeilenumbrüche?



Immerhin macht sie sie mittlerweile so kurz, dass tatsächlich eine angenehme Zeilenbreite resultiert. Eine zeitlang hatte ich immer eine Zeile
und dann
eine kurze, weil ich mein Fenster eben angenehm schmal halte
und dann
passten nur 80% einer Rottkäppchen Zeile nebeneinander rein
und dann
folgten die restlichen 20% in einer zweiten Zeile, eher der
manuelle
Umbruch diese nach wenigen Zeichen wieder beendete 





Lotto schrieb:


> Grundeinkommen ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie H4, und würde auch in der Höhe ausfallen. Der einzige Unterschied ist das "bedingungslos", d.h. man muss sich nicht mehr vollkommen finanziell nackig vor dem Amt machen.
> 
> Auch wird es dieses Grundeinkommen nicht extra zum jetzigen Gehalt geben. Das wird dann alles steuerlich so ausfallen, dass man am Ende mit Arbeit genau da landet wo man jetzt schon ist. Das wiederum führt dann dazu, dass z.B. viele ältere Menschen die einige Jahre vor der Rente stehen einfach aufhören zu arbeiten (was dem System schadet). Man sieht es ja z.B. an dem Rentengeschenk der Mütterrente ab 63. Die meisten Leute ab 60 (oder einige Jahre eher) wollen gar nicht mehr arbeiten. Das passt so gar nicht zu Rente mit 70, die bald kommen wird.
> Und selbst wenn tatsächlich jeder mehr in der Tasche hat wird dies einfach nur zu einem Inflationssprung führen, so dass nach einigen Jahren genau der Zustand wie zuvor eingetroffen ist (zumindest für die arbeitende Bevölkerung).
> ...



Hey, ich will nicht ab 60 nicht mehr arbeiten, sondern ab 16  .
Aber ja: Für ein dauerhaftes Leben nur vom BGE müsste man dann wortwörtlich Lebenskünstler sein und mit sehr wenig auskommen. Für Aussteiger wäre das ein Traum, aber davon gibt es wenige, und viele Künstlernaturen würden es sicherlich einige Jahre versuchen. Aber bei Rentnern sehe ich da eher weniger das Problem, denn ein BGE würde eben automatisch auch für deutlich attraktivere, frewillig gezahlte Mindestlöhne sorgen (die halt eingepreist werden und deswegen das BGE auf Minimalversorgung entwerten), weil man sonst gar keinen Arbeiter mehr findet. Da lohnen sich dann entsprechend auch ein paar Jahre extra für die Rente. Und "ab 70" kommt die auf eine oder andere sowieso. Entweder weil die Mehrheit bis in dieses Alter Vollzeit weiterarbeiten muss, wenn sie mit erspartem und Mini-Rente auskommen will, oder weil das Alter hochgesetzt wird.

Fakt ist doch einfach, dass die besser bezahlten Jobs mittlerweile alle eine längere Ausbildung plus Erfahrung oder ein Studium voraussetzen. Viele zahlen erstmals mit 25 ein, aber erst ab einem Alter von 30 nenneswerte Summen. Nimm dann noch 3-5 Jahre Arbeitslosigkeit (bei denen, die schon mit 20 das Maximalgehalt ihres Lebens erreicht haben, tritt das entsprechend häufiger auf), Elternzeit, Sabatical oder andere nicht-Arbeitsformen, wie sie heute üblich sind, und du hast eine Nettoeinzahlzeit von 30 Jahren beim heutigen Eintrittsalter. Wie soll man daraus weitere 20 Jahre als Rentner finanzieren? Selbst wenn die Jahrgänge alle gleich groß wären und es keine Baby-Boomer-Generation gäbe, müsste man 40% vom Brutto allein für die Rente abziehen, damit das aufgeht. Komplett undenkbar und meiner Meinung nach auch sozial unschön: Man müsste sich sein Leben lang abrackern, damit man in den letzten Jahren reich beschenkt wird. Work Life Balance gleich 0 und körperlich ist man zu vielem gar nicht mehr in der Lage, was man gerne gemacht hätte. Da arbeite ich lieber, bis ich 75 bin, genieße aber die Zeit bis dahin schon. Die Rente wurde mal eingeführt, um die letzten 5-10 Jahre des Lebens zu überbrücken und das war zu einer Zeit, als Arbeitsunfälle viele gar nicht ins Rentenalter haben kommen lassen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> In Italien und Frankreich sterben durch Corona 20% mehr Menschen als sonst. In Spanien sind es sogar 66% mehr.
> Corona-Pandemie in Europa: So viele Menschen sterben derzeit wirklich | WEB.DE



In Deutschland wären dass dann 200000 bis 500000 jährlich über 2-3 Jahre, wenn man eine Durchseuchung zulässt. Und genau das machen wir gerade.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Italien und Frankreich sterben durch Corona 20% mehr Menschen als sonst. In Spanien sind es sogar 66% mehr.
> Corona-Pandemie in Europa: So viele Menschen sterben derzeit wirklich | WEB.DE



Also alles halb so wild. Hier herrscht ja scheinbar ein "Todesvirus", und die Sterbezahlen werden nicht mal verdoppelt im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren.
Von einem DayZ sind wir noch weit entfernt.


----------



## tdi-fan (23. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil Bauern Union wählen. Die günstige Lebensmittelversorgung könnten wir im Normalfall auch durch Importe regeln, wenn man zusammen mit den Subventionen auch die EU-Schutzzölle fallen lassen würde. Im Nicht-Normalfall würde uns das zwar auf die Füße fallen und ursprünglich war Vorsorge gegen diesen sicherlich Teil der Landwirtschaftsreglementierung, aber wir erleben ja gerade, dass Vorausplanung für Notfälle schon lange nicht mehr Teil der Politik ist und die Regulierung der Landwirtschaft wurde praktisch komplett abgeschafft, nur die Geschenke für Bauern sind geblieben.



Genau, wir reichen Landwirte. Wir wissen gar nicht mehr, wo wir unser ganzes Gold lagern sollen. 2003 habe ich meine landwirtschaftliche Lehre abgeschlossen, zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es knapp eine halbe Million Betriebe, heute 17 Jahre später, hat sich die Zahl der Betriebe quasi halbiert. Wachse oder weiche. Kleine Familienbetriebe werden immer weniger, stattdessen immer Größere, gbr's etc. Und warum? Weil Lebensmittel zu Spottpreisen unter Wert verramscht werden. Wir Landwirte zahlen oft auch noch drauf. man kann sich die Preise nicht aussuchen. 2006 hatte beispielsweise der Futterroggen den Preis von Brotroggen aus dem Vorjahr. So wechselhaft. Planen kannst du nicht so wie du es gerne hättest.
Subventionen sind das nicht, sondern Ausgleichszahlungen. Die gleichen die Verluste aus. Viele Betriebsinhaber leben ungefähr auf Hartz4-Niveau.
Meine Ausbildung hatte ich auf drei Betrieben absolviert, das zweite Lehrjahr auf einem Betrieb, der gerade mit der Umstellung auf Bioland begonnen hatte. Ein Betrieb, der finanziell quasi am ende war. Mit viel Mühe, Stress und einer Scheidung, steht dieser heute wieder einigermaßen gut da. Mein dritter Lehrbetrieb, ein Ackerbaubetrieb mit Agrarservice, damals 900ha, heute 2400ha, immer größer immer weiter, der Markt verlangt das!
Natürlich kann man alles durch Importe andecken, nur alles was man nach außen abgibt, nimmt einem auch die Kontrolle. es wäre schlicht eine Katastrophe, die weltweit effizienteste  und fortschrittlichste Landwirtschaft abzuschaffen.

Wenn du unsere heimische Landwirtschaft so sehr hasst, kauf unseren Kram nicht, konsumier ihn nicht. Problem gelöst.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Faktor.


Dann haben viele Leute in Deutschland diesen Luxus nicht.


----------



## Agathon12 (23. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist (leider) tatsächlich so, denn das Geld wird einfach aus dem Nichts erschaffen (bzw. die Geldmengen M1, M2,... massiv erhöht). Diese stark gestiegene Geldmenge trifft auf eine stagnierende da halb geschlossene Wirtschaft und auf sinkendes Warenangebot und kaputte Lieferketten.
> Es wird noch ein paar Monate dauern bis das alles in der Realwirtschaft angekommen ist - wahrscheinlich passend zusammen mit den zigtausend Insolvenzen die ebenso sicher kommen werden wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und DANN geht die (Inflations-)Party richtig los.


Danke... Endlich jemand mit Vernunft und Gehirn.

Man muss halt verstehen wie das geldsystem simpel betrachtet funktioniert.
Unser geldsystem basiert zu 96% auf giralgeldern, was bedeutet, dass es keine materielle Grundlage dafür gibt und da der goldstandart längst abgeschafft wurde, ist auch für das in Materie vorhandene Geld, überhaupt keine Wert geben de Grundlage vorhanden.

Es ist ganz einfach. Der Staat hat sein geldsystem ausgelagert und an priclvate Institutionen übergeben, welche das Geld drucken und dann an ihn verleihen.
Leider arbeiten diese aber mit einem zisnsystem, welches auch durch zwischendurch abgewickelte, zinsfreie Staats anleihen nicht ausgehebelt werden kann.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass das Geld, das im Umlauf ist, auch privat verzinst wurde.
Giralgelder entstehen folgendermaßen:

Du bringst 100 Euro bar zur Bank.
Diese 100 Euro sind ein Geldschein, also eine Bescheinigung dafür, dass dir 100 Euro zustehen.
Ursprünglich war das ganze so gedacht. Dass der Geldschein dir bescheinigt, dass du auf die selbe Menge Gold Anspruch hast.
Das Gold hat die Banken limitiert, denn sie mussten darauf achten, dass sie immer genug Gold zurück halten, um in Falle eines Falles, genug Leute ausbezahlen zu können.
Durch die Abschaffung des goldstandarts aber, wurde diese Sache einfacher.

Deine 100 Euro verleiht die Bank an mindestens 5 bis maximal 9 weitere Leute, indem Sie diesen einfach nur eine Zahl auf einem Konto gutschreibt, welche ebenfalls nur ein zahlungsversprehen ist und kein wirkliches Guthaben. Die Bank behält sich vettsglich vor, dir dieses Geld eventuell auch sehr lange nicht auszuzahlen.
Die Begründung hierfür ist klar. Da sie deine 100 Euro mehrfach verleihen, ist es ihnen nicht möglich, allen Leuten gleichzeitig das Geld ausbezahlen.
Hinzu kommt die zinslast, die auf jedem Euro liegt und die ebenfalls nicht in Materie vorhanden ist.

Das perfide daran ist, dass die Bank Geld aus dem Nichts erschafft, dieses verzinst und dann reale Werte konfisziert, wenn du nicht zahlungsfähig bist und so machen sie aus nicht existentem Geld, einen realen Wert.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass das ganze reale Geld, dass reicher Leute bunkern, ebenfalls mehr im Umlauf ist und somit nicht mehr eingenommen und ausgegeben werden kann. Außerdem ist es positiv verzinst, was erneut Geld aus dem Nichts erschafft, das nicht vorhanden ist. Es is ganz einfach. Stellt euch vor, auf einem Stück Land leben 11 Leute. Sie haben keinen Bock mehr auf Tauschhandel, also überlegt sich einer eine Lösung. Er druckt 100 Goldmünzen und verleiht an jeden der 10 weiteren Bürger jeweils 10 davon, sagt aber zu ihnen, dass er ma Ende des Jahres 10% Zinsen für seine Mühen haben will. Somit müssten die Leute ihm 110 Münzen zurück bezahlen, aber woher nehmen, wenn nur 100 existieren?  Das ist der Moment, ab dme dann neues Geld gedruckt und wieder verzinst wird und reale Werte von der Bank eingezogen werden... Durch das elektronische geldsystem ist dies noch viel leichter geworden und wenn man das Bargeld völlig abschafft, was man seit Jahren versucht, haben wir keine Chance mehr die Banken zu kontrollieren und limitierten. 


Was hat das mit dem Staat zu tun?
Nunja, um Fälle der Staaten ist es mindestens genau so schlimm.
Ein Staat der sein Geld gegen Zinsen bei einer privaten Bank leiht, gibt damit den Hauptteil seiner Souveränität ab.
Er ist erpressbar.

Der nächste Punkt ist, dass dieses geldsystem, das auf Zinsen und Schuld basiert, alle 95 Jahre einen reset benötigt, weil es sonst aus dem Ruder läuft, weil die nicht existenten Geldmenge zu hoch ansteigen.
Die Banken können durch Aufstockung und Absenkung der realen Geldmenge bestimmen, ob es zur Inflation oder Deflation kommt.
Läuft das System aus dem Ruder, wird die inflation dermaßen beschleunigt und ein Szenario erschaffen, das einen reset unvermeidlich macht. Wir sind im übrigen seit einigen Jahren überfällig, was diesen reset betrifft.

Kommen wir also nun zurück zu der Tatsache, dass dieser shutdown unsere Wirtschaft ruiniert hat und weiter ruiniert... Natürlich in erster Linie die völkische Wirtschaft und nicht die großindustrie oder weitere Teilnehmer der exklusivwirtschaft der big player und reichen. Diese haben so viel Geld, dass sie meist alles überstehen. Immerhin wissen die genau wie dieses System funktioniert.  Die kleinen sind es, die pleite gehen und denen man alles abnimmt und da helfen keine Kredite und kleine Zahlungen, weil die Einnahmen nicht mehr erwirtschaftet werden können. Sie sind weg, Punkt. 

Die neuen Kredite bringen nur einem etwas, nämlich der Bank. Diese weiß ganz genau, dass die meisten diesen scheiß Kredit nicht zurück zahlen können werden und so geht das Eigentum des kleinen Mannes am Ende an die Bank. Es ist ein win win situation für die Bank. Kann der Kreditnehmer zahlen, bekommt sie haufenweise Zinsen für die "nette" leihgabe, kann er nicht bezahlen, bekommt sie alles was er besitzt und irgendwie einen wert hat.  Somit ist das ganze eine ausgemacht Katastrophe und die Staatsschulden steigen ins unermessliche, denn auch der muss sich das Geld für die Hilfen ausleihen.

Am Ende führt all das zu einem unvermeidlichen reset des geldsystems und durch die rasant anwachsende Armut und die vielen Insolvenzen, können die Banken gleich mit frischen Krediten in das neu aufgesetzte geldsystem starten. Wunderbar und all das ist möglich, weil die Leute nicht nachdenken und blindlings glauben, was man ihnen auftischt.


Vor 2 Wochen noch hieß es die Masken seien eher sogar schädlich als gut, jetzt werden oder sind sie Pflicht.

Ebenfalls hieß es bis zum 27 Dezember noch: nein, das Virus ist nicht von Mensch zu Mensch übertragbar!

Und das obwohl man in China am 23. Dezember Poster in allen Städten aufgehangen hat, auf denen Groß stand: Achtung! CORONA ist von MENSHC ZU MENSCH übertragbar.

Auch hieß es von Herr drosten erst noch: pff! Alles Panikmache! Corona ist keine Gefahr! Nur Verschwörungstheorien und fake news behaupten es würde eine Pandemie kommen!

2 Tage spater sagte Herr drosten: Eine Pandemie wird kommen! Wissenschaftlich gesehen ist dies unvermeidbar! Ich wusste es schon immer!

Und dieses Kabarett könnte ich noch viele Zeilen lang fortführen....

Und für den Herren der behauptet hat ich Lüge...
Selbst auf der Seite des robert Koch institutes wird bestätigt, dass es keinen test braucht, um in die Statistik der infizierten zählen einzugehen. Einfach mal dort nachlesen, denn dort steht Wort wörtlich:

Epidemiologische Bestätigung:

Epidemioligische Bestätigung, definiert als mindestens einer der beiden folgenden Nachweise unter Berücksichtigung der Inkubationszeit.

1.Epidemioligischer Zusammenhang mit einer labor diagnostische nagewisenen Infektion beim Menschen durch:

Mensch zu Mensch Übertragung

2.auftreten von zwei oder mehr Lungenentzündungen in einer medizinischen Einrichtung, einem Pflege oder Altenheim, bei denen epidemischer Zusammenhang wahrscheinlich ist oder vermutet wird, auch ohne vorliegen eines Erreger Nachweises.

Inkubationszeit maximal 14 Tage

Zusatzinformation:

Kontakt zu einem bestätigtden Fall ist definitiv als vorliegen von mindestens einer der beiden folgenden Kriterien innerhalb der letzten 14 Tage vor erkrankungsbeginn:

Versorgung bzw Pflege einer Person, insbesondere durch medizinisches Personal oder Familienmitglieder
Aufenthalt am selben Ort, (zb Klassenzimmer, Arbeitsplatz, Wohnung/Haushalt, erweiterter Familienkreis, Krankenhaus, andere wohn Einrichtung, Kaserne oder ferienlager) wie eine Person, die symptomatisch war.

Und jetzt wird es interessant:

Über die zuständige Landesbehörde an das RKI zu übermittelnder fall:

A. Klinisch diagnostiziert Erkrankung
Entfällt

B. Klinisch Epidemioligisch bestätigte Erkrankung
Spezifisches klinische Bild von covid 19, OHNE labor diagnostischen Nachweis, aber mit Epidemioligischer Bestätigung (Auftreten von zwei oder mehr Lungenentzündungen (Pneumonien) ins einer medizinischen Einrichtung (Pflege Altenheim)

SPEZIFISCHES oder UNSPEZIFISCHES klinische Bild von covid 19 ohne labor diagnostischen Nachweis, aber mit Epidemioligischer Bestätigung (KONTAKT ZU EINEM BESTÄTIGTEN FALL)

Usw...

Außerdem dort ersichtlich:


Meldepflicht

Durch die Verordnung über die Ausdehnung bla bla bla.... Die am 01.02.2020 in Kraft getreten ist, wurde die Meldepflicht nach § 6 abs. 1. Satz 1. Nr 1. LfSG auf den Verdacht auf Erkrankung, die Erkrankung sowie den Tod in Bezug auf eine Infektion, die durch covid 19 nCov hervorgerufen wird, sowie nach § 7. Abs 1 Satz 1. IfSG auf den DIREKTEN ODER INDIREKTEN NACHWEIS AUSGEDEHNT!

Die Meldung eines Verdachts hat zu erfolgen, wenn der Verdacht nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft sowohl DURCH DAS BILD, als auch durch einen WAHRSCHEINLICHE EPIDEMIOLOGISCHEN ZUSAMMENHANG begründet ist.

Link zu diesen Informationen:

RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Falldefinition Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) (SARS-CoV-2), Stand: 24.3.2020

Das bestätigt genau das, was ich erzählt habe... Die Frau meines Bruders wurde getestet und es hieß, es würde alle als positiv eingetragen und gemeldet, wenn die Frau positiv getestet wird.
Außerdem dauerte es 5 Tage, bis überhaupt jemand kam und weitere 5, bis das Testergebnis da war. In dieser Zeit stand die gesamte Familie unter Quarantäne und man ließ keinen Arzt kommen obwohl die Frau eine richtig heftige Grippe hatte.
Nur weil eine Freundin von ihnen Ärztin an der Klinik ist, konnten sie sich heimlich Antibiotika besorgen. Diese warf ihnen die Tabletten über den Gartenzaun. Wenn diese Frau nicht gewesen wäre, hätte die Frau meines Bruders ebenfalls an dieser Grippe verrecken können, weil man ihr jedwede Behandlung verweigert hat. Schließlich hilft gegen corona ja kein Antibiotikum, also bekommt man erst welches, wenn man negativ getestet wurde und man is ja unter Quarantäne, also darf man weder zum arzt noch sonst was. Der reinste Wahnsinn is das alles, was hier passiert. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Redrudi (23. April 2020)

Endlich kommt der große Checker der alles versteht und es den anderen erklären muss weil die ja alle doof sind.
Ich möchte jetzt dir dein Wissen nicht absprechen.Kann ich nicht weil ich selber ja nichts weiß. Meine Frage ist nur...bist du ein Prof. oder so etwas in der Art? Wer oder warum glaubst du das so alles eintreten wird? Hast du das gehört oder gelesen oder hast du schon so etwas selbst erlebt?
Das nichts mehr so sein wird wie es einmal war kann man sich selber an zwei Fingern ablesen. Ich möchte auch nicht vorhersagen das alles ganz schlimm wird. Außer vielleicht ich möchte das es so kommt um mich dann mit geschwollener Brust vor den Spiegel zu stellen und zu mir zu sagen das ich der große Checker bin.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Deutschland wären dass dann 200000 bis 500000 jährlich über 2-3 Jahre, wenn man eine Durchseuchung zulässt. Und genau das machen wir gerade.



Ja ich war auch auf etwa 200.000 mehr pro Jahr bei meiner Hochrechnung gekommen.



Agathon12 schrieb:


> Nur weil eine Freundin von ihnen Ärztin an der Klinik ist, konnten sie sich heimlich Antibiotika besorgen.



Und was soll das bitte bei Corona bringen???
Corona ist ein VIRUS! Da helfen keine Antibiotika, die wirken nur gegen Bakterien. 
Bei Grippe bringt das auch genauso wenig. 

Im Gegenteil die Verwendung von Antibiotika muss auf ein Minimum reduziert werden, um Resistenzen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also alles halb so wild. Hier herrscht ja scheinbar ein "Todesvirus", und die Sterbezahlen werden nicht mal verdoppelt im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren.


Weil es strenge Hygienemaßnahmen gibt, breitet sich das Virus nicht aus. 
Und darum schlägst Du vor, die Maßnahmen auszusetzen und dem Virus
freien Lauf zu geben. Aha

Wie menschenfeindlich muss man eigentlich sein?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was soll das bitte bei Corona bringen???
> Corona ist ein VIRUS! Da helfen keine Antibiotika, die wirken nur gegen Bakterien.
> Bei Grippe bringt das auch genauso wenig.


Verhindern von Sekundärerkrankungen, wie z.B. Lungenentzündung.
Ein befreundeter Arzt hat seiner ganzen Familie profilaktisch welche
gegeben. Ich halte das für kontraproduktiv, aber es wird gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Die sollte man aber nur geben, wenn entsprechende Bakterielle Infektionen wirklich vorliegen.
Das lässt sich wie bei Corona durch  Testabstriche ermitteln.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2020)

"Muss meine Meinung bekunden": Drosten bestuerzt ueber Bilder aus Deutschland - FOCUS Online

Eigentlich gibt es bei den Virologen zwei Lager.

Auf der einen Seite die Befürworter der Maßnahmen:

Vom RKI Lothar Wieler und Lars Schaade.  
Dann Christian Drosten.
Melanie Brinkmann auch noch.

Auf der andere Seite die es lockerer sehen:

Alexander Kekule und Hendrik Streeck.

Und dann gibt es noch "die  andere Gestalten", teilweise aus anderen Fachgebieten, die das Ganze komplett verharmlosen.

Da soll mal der Normalbürger noch wissen wenn er glauben soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die sollte man aber nur geben....


Ich sagte ja nur, dass es ein befreundeter Arzt für seine ganze Familie machte. Ich halte das für ziemlich kontaproduktiv, dass sagte ich ihm auch, aber er beharrte darauf. Ich haben meinen Vater durch eine Pneumokockenimpfung geschickt. Die  müsste jetzt so langsam wirken, dauert ein bisschen

Das Thema hatten wir schon, aber zu r Auffrischung noch einmal für alle:
Pneumokokken-Impfung bei Erwachsenen - impfen-info.de


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weil es strenge Hygienemaßnahmen gibt, breitet sich das Virus nicht aus.
> Und darum schlägst Du vor, die Maßnahmen auszusetzen und dem Virus
> freien Lauf zu geben. Aha
> 
> Wie menschenfeindlich muss man eigentlich sein?



Sind dann  auch die ersten die um Hilfe heulen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Weltaerztepraesident Frank Ulrich Montgomery nennt Pflicht fuer Schals oder Tuecher "laecherlich" | WEB.DE


----------



## chris731 (23. April 2020)

Seit zwei Wochen keine Corona-Neuinfektion mehr in Rostock


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2020)

chris731 schrieb:


> Seit zwei Wochen keine Corona-Neuinfektion mehr in Rostock


Dann wird es in der Region also kaum Infektionen gegeben haben und die Bevölkerung wird weitestgehen schutzlos die zweite Welle erleben. Es ist schön, dass  es in Rostock keine neuen infektionen mehr gibt, will man die Stadt jetzt abriegeln und keinerlei Besuche oder Fahrten der Bürder in andere Regionen mehr erlauben, bis es einen Impfstoff gibt?

Es ist und bleibt schwierig. Ich nehme die Maßnahmen weiterhin sehr ernst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann wird es in der Region also kaum Infektionen gegeben haben und die Bevölkerung wird weitestgehen schutzlos die zweite Welle erleben. Es ist schön, dass  es in Rostock keine neuen infektionen mehr gibt, will man die Stadt jetzt abriegeln und keinerlei Besuche mehr erlauben, bis es einen Impfstoff gibt?
> 
> Es ist und bleibt schwierig. Ich nehme die Maßnahmen weiterhin sehr ernst.



Was nicht bedeutet, dass keiner infiziert ist. Man muss nicht zwingend stark erkranken, es kann ein "harmloser" Schnupfen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Schnupfen ist bei Corona sehr selten.
Es kommt Husten und Fieber vor.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weltaerztepraesident Frank Ulrich Montgomery nennt Pflicht fuer Schals oder Tuecher "laecherlich" | WEB.DE



Experten können auch Idioten sei, ganz besonders wenn es um das Formulieren geht.  "Wenn wir den Mindestabstand einhalten brauchen wir keine Masken" - mag Herr Montgomery mal zeigen wie man im ÖPNV oder selbst im Supermarkt den Mindestabstand einhält.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Wenn der Zug leer fast leer ist (3 Leute im ganzen Wagen), so wie vorgestern Nachmittag, hat man sogar locker 10m Abstand. 
Da sind die Masken total überflüssig. 
Kritik an Corona-Massnahme: Truegerische Sicherheit durch Masken? | tagesschau.de



Schweden: Peinliche Pannen bei Corona-Studien | tagesschau.de
Debatte über Corona-Maßnahmen: Merkel rüffelt die Länder | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Experten können auch Idioten sei, ganz besonders wenn es um das Formulieren geht.  "Wenn wir den Mindestabstand einhalten brauchen wir keine Masken" - mag Herr Montgomery mal zeigen wie man im ÖPNV oder selbst im Supermarkt den Mindestabstand einhält.



Sitz halt auf Bus Dach 



Corona-Langzeitfolgen: Moegliche Risiken und Nebenwirkungen der Viruserkrankung / LR Online - AMP


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der Zug leer fast leer ist (3 Leute im ganzen Wagen), so wie vorgestern Nachmittag, hat man sogar locker 10m Abstand.
> Da sind die Masken total überflüssig.



Ist er aber häufig nicht, zumindest hier in Berlin. 

Zur Frage, welchen Experten man glauben soll: die wissen es doch auch nicht, da es keine vergleichbare Situation je gab, und können nur versuchen, aus den jetzigen Daten zu extrapolieren.


----------



## INU.ID (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZiYLQXS-ufs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kritik an Corona-Massnahme: Truegerische Sicherheit durch Masken? | tagesschau.de


Da gibt es mehrere Sichtweisen. Die Maske verhindert vor allem, dass Gesicht zu berühren und sie erinnert immer daran, auf zu passen.

Nachtrag: Verhindern im Sinne von, "man macht es gar nicht", nicht verhindern im Sinne von sie schützt aktiv bei Berührung. Es ist eine stetige Erinnerung. Und ja, natürlich sind die Gruppen unterschiedlich. Die einen werden leichtsinniger, andere stetig erinnert.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da gibnt es mehrere Sichtweisen. Die Maske verhindert vor allem, dass Gesicht zu berühren und sie erinnert immer daran, auf zu passen.



Das genau so verallgemeinernd falsch wie zu sagen das sie überhaupt nichts bringen. 
Es mag durchaus Menschen geben die die Maske erinnert worum es geht, beobachten kann ich aber genauso immer wieder mal hier bei uns das es auch genügend Menschen gibt die mit Maske wesentlich leichtsinniger agieren und Abstände nicht mehr einhalten, als die die keine Masken tragen.

Außerdem verhindert die Maske nicht das du die Viren in kritische Bereiche verteilst, wenn du dir auch mit Maske mehrmals am Tag ins Gesichts grabschst (wie man es auch oft genug bei Maskenträgen beobachten kann).


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Inbesondere, wenn man ins Gesicht grabschen muss, um die Maske richtig aufzusetzen.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der Zug leer fast leer ist (3 Leute im ganzen Wagen), so wie vorgestern Nachmittag, hat man sogar locker 10m Abstand.
> Da sind die Masken total überflüssig.
> Kritik an Corona-Massnahme: Truegerische Sicherheit durch Masken? | tagesschau.de



Merkst Du selber, dass die Argumentation nicht so ganz sinnig ist. Maskenpflicht ist unsinnig, weil leere Züge geben kann, in denen die Maske überflüssig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Merkst Du selber, dass die Argumentation nicht so ganz sinnig ist. Maskenpflicht ist unsinnig, weil leere Züge geben kann, in denen die Maske überflüssig ist.



Hat er so nicht geschrieben.
Er meinte das in dem speziellen Fall eine Maske überflüssig ist.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt schwierig. Ich nehme die Maßnahmen weiterhin sehr ernst.


Hab sie nie ernst genommen, werde sie nie ernst nehmen.

Ich bin ja Gott froh das wir bei uns in der Firma keine Masken (permanent) tragen müssen.
Kassierer, Friseure etc tun mir da echt leid. Bei steigenden Temperaturen sicherlich eine Qual.

Immerhin kann man jetzt schon in Läden gehen, sich ein Eis holen etc.
Wenn jetzt noch die Biergärten und Restaurants öffnen (von mir aus mit weniger Tischen) bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Inbesondere, wenn man ins Gesicht grabschen muss, um die Maske richtig aufzusetzen.



Es ist sowieso äußerst fraglich inwieweit die Masken noch einen brauchbaren Schutz darstellen, sobald sie über den ganzen Tag getragen werden. Die üblichen OP-Masken sind dafür eigentlich nicht konzipiert worden, sondern nur für das zweitweilige tragen über eine überschaubare Zahl von Stunden, während einer Operation und ohne sich in dieser Zeit auch selbst ins Gesicht zu fassen.

Jemand der aber pro Tag 8 - 12h mit den Dingern rumläuft, zwischendrin evt. sogar zweitweise abnimmt und wieder aufsetzt (sieht man öfter auf der Straße), oder sich mehrmals ins Gesicht fässt um sie zurecht zu rücken (auch öfter zu sehen) dürfte den Schutz den diese Masken bieten können schon mächtig unterminieren und deren Nutzen doch in Frage stellen...

*edit* Besonders schwer wird es mit der Diziplin, bzgl. des tragens, wohl werden sobald wir im Sommer draußen 30-40 Grad haben, wie Rizzard richtig anmerkt.
Spätestens da wird die Selbstdiziplin der Menschen, bzgl. des richtigen Maskentragens wohl noch mehr leiden als aktuell sowieso schon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab sie nie ernst genommen, werde sie nie ernst nehmen.


Das kann man machen. Ich fände es sehr gut, wenn Menschen eine Patientenverfügung bei sich tragen würden. Nach dem Motto:

[x]  Ich erkenne die Gefährlichkeit des Virus an und nehme Hygienemaßnahmen ernst
[x]  Ich halte das Virus für völlig ungefährlich, lehne Maßnahmen ab und erkläre hiermit, dass ich im Krankheitfall kein Intensivbett haben möchte und es anderen bevorzugt zur Verfügung stelle

Ansonsten ist der Verhalten wie auch aller Impfgegner arschig und egoistisch. Natürlich hat z.B. Impfen ein Risiko. Am besten für mich ist es darum, wenn alle sich impfen, nur ich nicht. Dann ist mein Risiko bei vom Menschen übertragenen Infektionskrankheiten minimal.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch die Biergärten und Restaurants öffnen (von mir aus mit weniger Tischen) bin ich zufrieden.



Ja 2021. Dieses Jahr wird das nicht mehr passieren. 



Mittlerweile wurde bei uns vom Rektorat mitgeteilt, das das ganze Semester nur noch online stattfindet und möglicherweise auch die Prüfungen. 
Die Dozenten werden da alleine gelassen, insbesondere, wie überhaupt eine Onlineprüfung rechtssicher stattfinden soll. 
Bisher finden nur 1 von 6 Modulen zuverlässig online statt. Bei zwei anderen werden Adobe Connect bzw. Jitsi verwendet, die häufig zusammenbrechen. Insbesondere lässt der Adobeschrott nur 25 Teilnehmer zu, wir sind aber glaube ich 26 Teilnehmer im Modul, einer kommt also immer nicht rein. Der Dozent hat das bisher auch noch keine Einstellung gefunden, wo man das Limit erhöhen kann. 

Das Semester kann man also vergessen.


----------



## Agathon12 (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja ich war auch auf etwa 200.000 mehr pro Jahr bei meiner Hochrechnung gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt, sie hatte Grippe! Lesen macht klug mein freund!
Hauptsache einen Punkt finden oder? Sie hatte Grippe und ihr scheiß test war negativ. Das ändert überhaupt nichts an dem, wie die Vorgänge laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das kann man machen. Ich fände es sehr gut, wenn Menschen eine Patientenverfügung bei sich tragen würden. Nach dem Motto:
> 
> [x]  Ich erkenne die Gefährlichkeit des Virus an und nehme Hygienemaßnahmen ernst
> [x]  Ich halte das Virus für völlig ungefährlich, lehne Maßnahmen ab und erkläre hiermit, dass ich im Krankheitfall kein Intensivbett haben möchte und es anderen bevorzugt zur Verfügung stelle
> ...



Die Kollegen in Krankenhäuser und Pflegeheime freuen sich ja auf solche Klientel, *Ironie* 




Vater sagt immer;

Wenn es um eigenen arsch geht...wird dann das gesagte schnell vergessen und die wollen auf einmal  an ihr leben hängen und verlangen dann das jemand Verantwortung über Sie übernehmt


----------



## Agathon12 (23. April 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Endlich kommt der große Checker der alles versteht und es den anderen erklären muss weil die ja alle doof sind.
> Ich möchte jetzt dir dein Wissen nicht absprechen.Kann ich nicht weil ich selber ja nichts weiß. Meine Frage ist nur...bist du ein Prof. oder so etwas in der Art? Wer oder warum glaubst du das so alles eintreten wird? Hast du das gehört oder gelesen oder hast du schon so etwas selbst erlebt?
> Das nichts mehr so sein wird wie es einmal war kann man sich selber an zwei Fingern ablesen. Ich möchte auch nicht vorhersagen das alles ganz schlimm wird. Außer vielleicht ich möchte das es so kommt um mich dann mit geschwollener Brust vor den Spiegel zu stellen und zu mir zu sagen das ich der große Checker bin.


Ach, wenn ich also Fakten bringe, bin ich ein besser wissendes Arschloch und wenn ich keine Fakten bringe, dann bin ich ein lügendes Arschloch?

Es tut mir leid, aber das hat nichts mit Gesprächskultur zu tun, sondern das ist nur mehr traurig. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja 2021. Dieses Jahr wird das nicht mehr passieren.


Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich rechne mit Ende Mai / Anfang Juni.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Sicher nicht. 
Weitere Lockerungen kann es nur geben, wenn die Neuinfektionen im einstelligen bzw. niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich liegen.

Davon sind wir sehr weit entfernt: 
Neuinfektionen: 2.357
Datum: 22.04.2020

Also in dem Bereich, wo sie kurz vor Inkrafttreten der Ausgangssperre lagen:

Neuinfektionen: 1.985
Datum: 17.03.2020

Neuinfektionen: 3.070
Datum: 18.03.2020

Neuinfektionen: 2.993
Datum: 19.03.2020


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich rechne mit Ende Mai / Anfang Juni.


Dann wirst du etwas Unvorstellbares erleben. Es geht aber in diese Richtung.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

Wie soll die Gastronomie das komplette Jahr überbrücken?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie soll die Gastronomie das komplette Jahr überbrücken?



Die gehen Pleite.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die gehen Pleite.



Achso, na dann.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich rechne mit Ende Mai / Anfang Juni.



Wen jucken die Regeln? Auf Privatgelände gelten diese nicht. Setzt euch halt in eine privaten Garten statt in die Kneipe.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Lieferservice.




seahawk schrieb:


> Wen jucken die Regeln? Auf Privatgelände gelten diese nicht. Setzt euch halt in eine privaten Garten statt in die Kneipe.



Ansamungen ab 5 Personen sind eine Straftat, die mit 2 Jahren Haft bestraft wird. 
Wo diese stattfindet ist egal.

Ladenbesitzern drohen hohe Geldstrafen:


			
				https://www.merkur.de/bayern/corona-bussgeldkatalog-bayern-strafen-soeder-ausgangsbeschraenkung-kontakt-muenchen-zr-13631165.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Coronavirus: Hohe Bußgelder für Ladenbesitzer, die unerlaubt öffnen*
> 
> Noch schmerzhafter fallen die Strafen für Gewerbetreibende aus, die die Regeln zum Schutz vor der weiteren Ausbreitung des Coronavirus verletzen. Laden- oder Restaurantbesitzern, die unerlaubterweise öffnen, droht eine Geldbuße von 5000 Euro. Wer als Gewerbetreibender in Wartebereiche mehr als 10 Personen einlässt, muss 1000 Euro zahlen.
> 
> Ebenfalls eine wichtige Information: Wiederholungstäter sollen laut dem nun veröffentlichten Katalog härter bestraft werden. &#8222;Die Regelsätze gelten für einen vorsätzlichen Erstverstoß und sind bei Folgeverstößen bzw. mehrmaligen Verstößen jeweils zu verdoppeln&#8220;, heißt es im Bußgeldkatalog.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wen jucken die Regeln? Auf Privatgelände gelten diese nicht.



Das kannst du ja der Polizei erklären, wenn sie dich einsackt.


----------



## Redrudi (23. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn ich also Fakten bringe, bin ich ein besser wissendes Arschloch und wenn ich keine Fakten bringe, dann bin ich ein lügendes Arschloch?
> 
> Es tut mir leid, aber das hat nichts mit Gesprächskultur zu tun, sondern das ist nur mehr traurig.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Ich habe nirgend erwähnt das du ein Arschloch bist.Das würde auch meine Erziehung nicht hergeben. Wenn man das von sich selber denkt ist mir das herzlich egal. Tut mir leid wenn es rüber gekommen ist. Wenn sich aber jemand hinstellt und mir erklärt wie das alles so zusammen hängt mit dem Staat und Geld und das auch nur weil derjenige es irgendwo gelesen hat und einfach nur nachplappert, wozu..weil wir ja doof sind und du nur fakten bringst. 
ich freue mich ja für dich das du dir dieses Wissen aneignen konntest und das ist nicht hämisch gemeint. Wenn du uns vor etwas,einer Gefahr zb,warnen willst mit deinem Riesen Beitrag ist dir das hoch anzurechnen.
Willst du uns erklären wie das alles funktioniert ohne das jemand das genau wissen will,ist das für mich Lehrerhaft. So,das war es jetzt von meiner Seite.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]§ 12
Ansammlungen, Aufenthalt im öffentlichen Raum[/FONT]*​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](1) Zusammenkünfte und Ansammlungen in der Öffentlichkeit von mehr als 2 Personen sind untersagt. Ausgenommen sind[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1. Verwandte in gerader Linie,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2. Ehegatten, Lebenspartnerinnen und Lebenspartner sowie in häuslicher Gemeinschaft lebende Personen,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3. die Begleitung minderjähriger und unterstützungsbedürftiger Personen,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4. zwingend notwendige Zusammenkünfte aus geschäftlichen, beruflichen und dienstlichen sowie aus prüfungs- und betreuungsrelevanten Gründen,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5. bei der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung zulässiger Einrichtungen unvermeidliche Ansammlungen (insbesondere bei der Nutzung des Öffentlichen Personennahverkehrs).
Zur Umsetzung des Verbots in Satz 1 können die nach § 3 der Verordnung zur Regelung von Zuständigkeiten nach dem Infektionsschutzgesetz zuständigen Behörden generelle Betretungsverbote für bestimmte öffentliche Orte aussprechen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](2) Das Picknicken und Grillen auf öffentlichen Plätzen und Anlagen ist untersagt. Die nach § 3 der Verordnung zur Regelung von Zuständigkeiten nach dem Infektionsschutzgesetz zuständigen Behörden können zur Umsetzung des Verbots in Absatz 1 Satz 1 weitere Verhaltensweisen im öffentlichen Raum generell untersagen.[/FONT]


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wen jucken die Regeln? Auf Privatgelände gelten diese nicht. Setzt euch halt in eine privaten Garten statt in die Kneipe.



Nun wir sitzen im Garten teils auch mit 4-5 Personen rum, aber es ist schon ein Unterschied.
Im Lokal wird dir ein leckerer Zwiebelrostbraten hin gestellt, und das Bier ist frisch gezapft.^^
Wie gesagt, ich tendiere mal auf Juni. Alles darüber halte ich wirtschaftlich für die Branche nicht tragbar.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

*§ 3
Verbot von Ansammlungen von Menschen*

(1) [SUP]1[/SUP]Alle Veranstaltungen, Versammlungen und sonstige Ansammlungen sind untersagt. [SUP]2[/SUP]Dies gilt auch für Zusammenkünfte in Kirchen, Moscheen, Synagogen und die Zusammenkünfte anderer Glaubensgemeinschaften sowie die Zusammenkünfte in Vereinen.
(2) Ausgenommen sind
1. Veranstaltungen des Landtages, der Staatsregierung und der kommunalen Vertretungskörperschaften sowie der Behörden, Gerichte, Staatsanwaltschaften oder anderer Stellen, die öffentliche Aufgaben wahrnehmen und Veranstaltungen, die der Versorgung oder der Gesundheitsfürsorge der Bevölkerung dienen,
2. unvermeidbare Zusammenkünfte, die für die Ausübung beruflicher Tätigkeiten sowie die Wahrnehmung von Prüfungen und Betreuungsleistungen zwingend notwendig sind,
3. Zusammenkünfte im engsten Familienkreis von nicht mehr als fünf Personen zur Begleitung Sterbender und bei Gottesdiensten bis 15 Besucher. [SUP]2[/SUP]Das gilt auch für Beerdigungen, Trauerfeiern und Trauungen,
4. die Benutzung öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel, sofern eine Mund-Nasenbedeckung getragen wird; im Übrigen gilt § 1 Absatz 1 Satz 5,
5. der Besuch von öffentlichen und freien Schulen zum Zwecke der Vorbereitung und Durchführung von Prüfungen sowie zur Notbetreuung,
6. Bildungseinrichtungen und Bildungszentren der beruflichen Aus- und Weiterbildung, zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung der Kammerprüfungen für das laufende Ausbildungsjahr,
7. der Besuch von Kindebetreuungseinrichtungen zur Notbetreuung.
(3) Im Einzelfall können Ausnahmegenehmigungen auf Antrag insbesondere für Versammlungen im Sinne des Sächsischen Versammlungsgesetzes vom zuständigen Landkreis oder der zuständigen Kreisfreien Stadt erteilt werden, soweit dies aus infektionsschutzrechtlicher Sicht vertretbar ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> (1) Zusammenkünfte und Ansammlungen in der Öffentlichkeit von mehr als 2 Personen sind untersagt. Ausgenommen sind
> 1. Verwandte in gerader Linie,
> 2. Ehegatten, Lebenspartnerinnen und Lebenspartner sowie in häuslicher Gemeinschaft lebende Personen,


Was ist mit dem Bruder meines Vaters, der die andere Seite des Doppelhauses bewohnt? Wir haben im Dachgeschoss eine Nottür, mit der man von Haus zu Haus gehen kann. Ist das dann eine wohnliche Gemeinschaft? Den versorge ich genau wie meinen Vater und hin und wieder gehen wir zu dritt raus, weil beide mit ihren Rollatoren unsicher sind.

Ich dachte bisher, mein Onkel ist als Verwandter eingeschlossen, das mit "gerader Linie" war mir neu. Böse Falle


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Eine Nottür  ist kein gemeinsamer Haushalt. 

Gerade Linie sind nur die Eltern und Kinder.

Begleitperson für Behinderte zählt aber normalerweise als Ausnahme. Wie es einer Begleitperson mit/für zwei Behinderten aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nun wir sitzen im Garten teils auch mit 4-5 Personen rum, aber es ist schon ein Unterschied.
> Im Lokal wird dir ein leckerer Zwiebelrostbraten hin gestellt, und das Bier ist frisch gezapft.^^
> Wie gesagt, ich tendiere mal auf Juni. Alles darüber halte ich wirtschaftlich für die Branche nicht tragbar.



Muss auch, ein Sommer ohne Biergarten wird die Bevölkerung nicht tragen.

Was das aber gerade zeigt ist wie schwachsinning es ist, dass nicht der Bund die Verordnung erlässt. So gilt in jedem Bundesland etwas anderes.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Muss auch, ein Sommer ohne Biergarten wird die Bevölkerung nicht tragen.


Wenn zwei Wochen später möglicherweise nur noch die Hälfte am Stammtisch sitzt, wird man sich das sehr genau überlegen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

Dat wird schon werden.



> Die Gastrobranche brauche dringend eine Zukunftsperspektive, meint die  baden-württembergische Wirtschaftsminister Nicole Hoffmeister-Kraut  (CDU). Sie kann sich vorstellen, dass Hotels und Restaurants ab dem 4.  Mai schrittweise wieder öffnen, beginnend zum Beispiel mit  Gartenwirtschaften. Voraussetzung wären verbindliche Hygieneregeln für  alle Gastronomiebetriebe.


Baden-Wuerttemberg erarbeitet OEffnungsplan fuer Gastronomie nicht allein | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR

Ich denke mit meiner Mai/Juni Prognose komm ich ganz gut hin.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Der Wirtschaftsminister hat da aber nichts zu sagen. 
Denn die Wirtschaft ist nachrangig zu Leben und Gesundheit.

Zur Erinnerung, es geht um tausende Tote:
Corona-Pandemie: Übersterblichkeit deutlich gewachsen | tagesschau.de


> *In Europa sind innerhalb von vier Wochen Zehntausende Menschen mehr gestorben als im gleichen Zeitraum der Vorjahre. Bei den über 65-Jährigen lag die sogenannte Übersterblichkeit bei fast 50.000 Personen.*


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2020)

Virologe Drosten sieht Lockerungen skeptisch: &#8222;Wir sind vielleicht gerade dabei, unseren Vorsprung zu verspielen&#8220; - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Und zum Glück sieht es die Bundeskanzlerin genauso:
Debatte ueber Corona-Massnahmen: Merkel rueffelt die Laender | tagesschau.de


Drosten hatte im letzten Absatz auch nochmal die Übersterblichkeit erwähnt:


			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/virologe-drosten-sieht-lockerungen-skeptisch-wir-sind-vielleicht-gerade-dabei-unseren-vorsprung-zu-verspielen/25765460.html schrieb:
			
		

> Anhand von Statistik-Auswertungen der &#8222;New York Times&#8220; und Zahlen aus Großbritannien lasse sich schon jetzt feststellen, dass es aufgrund des Coronavirus eine Übersterblichkeit gebe, also eine erhöhte Sterberate im Vergleich zu Vorjahren.
> 
> Man sehe, wie die Sterblichkeit in diesem Jahr deutlich hochschieße, sagte Drosten. &#8222;Das ist ein sehr deutlicher Effekt.&#8220; In vielen Ländern gebe es eine Verdoppelung der momentanen Sterblichkeit. Damit sei auch mit dem Mythos aufgeräumt, dass Covid-19 nicht schlimmer als die Grippe sei.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja 2021. Dieses Jahr wird das nicht mehr passieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum wird dann die Mehrwertsteuer für die Gastro gesenkt wenn sie nicht noch öffnen dürften unter Auflagen in diesem Jahr?


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich denke mit meiner Mai/Juni Prognose komm ich ganz gut hin.



Das kannst du völlig vergessen,
nach den jetzigen Lockerungen wird man in spätestens 3-4 Wochen die Daumenschrauben wieder anziehen,
weil die Anzahl derNeuinfektionen rasant ansteigen wird. 

Und Sommerurlaub im Ausland wird auch nix werden,
Du wirst froh sein, deine nähere Umgebung mit Family besuchen zu dürfen,
das wird es dann schon gewesen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Die Mehrwertsteuer für den Außerhausverkauf wurde schon vor langer Zeit auf 7% gesenkt. 

Ich habe gesagt, man wird dieses Jahr keine Biergärten mehr sehen. Die sind eh nur im Sommer.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und Sommerurlaub im Ausland wird auch nix werden,



Und das unabhängig von der Entwicklung in Deutschland, einfach, weil einen die anderen Länder nicht reinlassen, bzw. gar keine Flugzeuge mehr fliegen.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn zwei Wochen später möglicherweise nur noch die Hälfte am Stammtisch sitzt, wird man sich das sehr genau überlegen.



Ist es jetzt keine Zombieapokalypse.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Die Leute sitzen auch nicht als Zombie am Tisch, sondern liegen im Krankenhaus oder unter der Erde.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. April 2020)

Die Mehrwertsteuersenkung wurde doch gestern erst beschlossen oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2020)

Ja IM Lokal, was momentan ja gar nicht geht.

Btw
Mit Prognosen bitte einfach mal zurück halten. Ich musste wochenlang lesen, dass wir in 2 Wochen Verhältnisse wie in Italien haben. Ist auch nichts draus geworden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Was dran liegt, da hier 1 Monat eher reagiert wurde.



			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/virologe-drosten-sieht-lockerungen-skeptisch-wir-sind-vielleicht-gerade-dabei-unseren-vorsprung-zu-verspielen/25765460.html schrieb:
			
		

> Drosten betonte, dass Deutschland einen großen Vorsprung vor anderen Ländern habe. Man habe hier sehr früh angefangen, Corona-Fälle zu diagnostizieren und Distanzierungsmaßnahmen einzuführen.
> 
> Andere Länder wie Frankreich hätten dies erst getan, als es bereits Todesfälle gab. Das bedeute aber, dass sie Maßnahmen mit einem Monat Verzögerung einführten; in etwa die Zeit von einer Infektion bis zum Tod. &#8222;In Deutschland haben wir diesen Monat nicht verpasst&#8220;, sagte Drosten. Bereits Ende Januar konnten alle Unikliniken im Land diagnostizieren, die Labore zogen schnell nach. Außerdem seien zufällige Tests durchgeführt worden.



Dieser Monat Vorsprung ist durch die Leichtsinnigkeit einiger aber jetzt in Gefahr.


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Die Mehrwertsteuersenkung wurde doch gestern erst beschlossen oder hab ich was verpasst?



Nö, stimmt schon für den Gastronomiebereich.

Das wird aber leider gar nichts bringen,
weil sehr viele Betreiber jetzt schon am Ende sind.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. April 2020)

Eben was im Moment ja gar nicht geht. Ich denke eh das DKK007 recht behalten wird und es so schnell keine Öffnung geben wird. Weil es mich aber auch im Privaten  betrifft, hoffe ich natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Bei uns sind auch alle externen und inHouse Caterings abgesagt, weil die Veranstaltungen und Familienfeiern ausfallen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2020)

Kaufe wenigstens einen Kasten Bier in der Woche,
nicht, das auch noch die Brauereien dicht machen müssen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kaufe wenigstens einen Kasten Bier in der Woche,
> nicht, das auch noch die Brauereien dicht machen müssen.



Da werden sicherlich einige der kleineren die Segel streichen müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Ich trinke keinen Alkohol.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2020)

Langweiliger Student


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Da werden sicherlich einige der kleineren die Segel streichen müssen.



Ja, leider. 
Aber irgendwann wird es wieder aufwärts gehen,
jetzt bloß nicht aufgeben.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Leute sitzen auch nicht als Zombie am Tisch, sondern liegen im Krankenhaus oder unter der Erde.



Also ob 50% der Leute ernsthaft krank würden.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kaufe wenigstens einen Kasten Bier in der Woche,
> nicht, das auch noch die Brauereien dicht machen müssen.


Ohne Bier hält man die „Quarantäne“ ja auch kaum aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also ob 50% der Leute ernsthaft krank würden.



Sie haben aber eventuell bleibende Lungenschäden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also ob 50% der Leute ernsthaft krank würden.



Teilweise sind sogar 80% infiziert und schon ein Viertel gestorben. 
Corona in Altenheimen: Wo das Virus heftig wuetet - Politik - SZ.de



			
				https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/coronavirus-altenheim-tote-1.4884742 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Wolfsburger Hanns-Lilje-Heim sind 43 der 165 Bewohner [26%] gestorben. Im Würzburger Seniorenheim St. Nikolaus sind es bereits 22 Tote unter den etwa hundert Bewohnern [22%]. Im hessischen Niederaula starben 16 von 160 Bewohnern [10%] im örtlichen Kreisaltenheim, und in einem Heim bei Oldenburg sind 41 von 50 Bewohnern [82%] infiziert.


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ohne Bier hält man die &#8222;Quarantäne&#8220; ja auch kaum aus.



Eben, so eine Feierabandmolle ist was Feines.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie haben aber eventuell bleibende Lungenschäden.



anscheinend auch andere Organe(bsp. Herz)



Viele Menschen mit Langzeitschäden sind auch nicht gut.


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eben, so eine Feierabandmolle ist was Feines.



Pfft, Bier. Das ist doch schon seit dem Mittelalter eher was für Kinder.  

Echte Männer (TM) trinken nichts unter 50 Umdrehungen. Das desinfiziert auch gleich und wenn selbst Desinfizieren nichts mehr nützt, macht es wenigstens gleichgültig.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Zum Desinfizieren musst du das Desinfektionsmittel aber auf den Oberflächen verteilen.
Wobei nicht jedes Desinfektionsmittel auch Viruzid ist, das nützt dann nur was, wenn man es nach dem einsprühen gleich anzündet. 
Sonst kann man sich die Verwendung wegen Corona gleich ganz sparen.


----------



## seahawk (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Teilweise sind sogar 80% infiziert und schon ein Viertel gestorben.
> Corona in Altenheimen: Wo das Virus heftig wuetet - Politik - SZ.de



Wir reden von der Gesamtbevölkerung und nicht einer Kleingruppe aus der Risikogruppe.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Ältere Leute sind aber die Gruppe, die in noch regelmäßig Restaurants geht und am Stammtisch sitzt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir reden von der Gesamtbevölkerung und nicht einer Kleingruppe aus der Risikogruppe.



Sofern aber die Gesamtbevölkerung das Virus bekommt wird es auch Schäden geben, die vielleicht erst später auffallen und dann z.B in einer Lungenentzündung enden.


----------



## Agathon12 (23. April 2020)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgend erwähnt das du ein Arschloch bist.Das würde auch meine Erziehung nicht hergeben. Wenn man das von sich selber denkt ist mir das herzlich egal. Tut mir leid wenn es rüber gekommen ist. Wenn sich aber jemand hinstellt und mir erklärt wie das alles so zusammen hängt mit dem Staat und Geld und das auch nur weil derjenige es irgendwo gelesen hat und einfach nur nachplappert, wozu..weil wir ja doof sind und du nur fakten bringst.
> ich freue mich ja für dich das du dir dieses Wissen aneignen konntest und das ist nicht hämisch gemeint. Wenn du uns vor etwas,einer Gefahr zb,warnen willst mit deinem Riesen Beitrag ist dir das hoch anzurechnen.
> Willst du uns erklären wie das alles funktioniert ohne das jemand das genau wissen will,ist das für mich Lehrerhaft. So,das war es jetzt von meiner Seite.


Wie soll es sonst rüber kommen? Die einzige "argumentative" Antwort auf meinen ersten Beitrag war: "du lügst!" und auf weitere habe ich nichts als unsachlich verpackte Wunschvorstellungen und völlig utopische Aussagen erhalten. Aussagen von wegen "ach quatsch, wieso sollte die Wirtschaft durch den shut down crashen? Es gibt doch hilfszahlungen!" und "ab 5 Angestellten gibt es aber mehr als 1000 Euro" und viel weiteres, vollkommen uninformiertes gequatsche.

Weist du, auch wenn das was ich sage nicht in das Weltbild vieler Leute passt, so ändert dies nichts daran, dass ich ein Mensch bin, der sich erst informiert, ein liest, Studien durchgeht und hinterfragt, deren Methodik prüft und sich alle Seiten anhört, bis ich entweder sagen muss, dass keine Seite, eine Seite oder mehrere, vielleicht sogar alle irgendwie oder ganz recht haben.
Damit scheine ich aber eine der wenigen hier zu sein, denn die hier tun genau das, was du mir vorwirfst. Sie lesen Zeitung, schauen die Nachrichten und plappern das gesagte nach und diffamieren und schneiden dann jeden, der etwas anderes zum Besten gibt, als das selbe, abgewandelte gewäsch.

Wer hier von euch hat sich ernsthaft hingesessen, sich alle Perspektiven angehört und zwar neutral und ohne Vorbehalte, versucht diese nachzuvollziehen, zu überprüfen und zu verifizieren, sowie die offiziellen, wie auch inoffiziellen Zahlen selbst durch und nachgerechnet, ebenfalls hier die Methodik  und zählweise samt Begründung für even diese recherchiert und auf deren wissenschaftlichkeit geprüft?

Wer von euch hat sich diese Mühe gemacht, die vielen Stunden an Zeit investiert und kann mit bestem Gewissen behaupten, dass er sich mehr als nur durch Zeitungen, Fernsehen und Radio diesbezüglich gebildet hat und auch mehr, als mal 2 oder 3 Stunden lang ein Auge auf diese Themen zu werfen?

Wer kann mit bestem Gewissen sagen, dass er sich mit dem wirtschafts/finanz und geldsystem ernsthaft auseinandergesetzt und auch hier etliche Stunden oder zumindest mehr als ein paar investiert hat, um diese Dinge zu verstehen, zu analysieren und zu begreifen?

Wer von euch hat seine Argumente nicht nur aus der Zeitung, dem Fernsehen und dme Radio oder irgendwelchen dokumentationen, sondern weil er sich interessiert und mit wirklichen Aufwand gebildet hat?

Denn jeder der dies nicht hat, hat in keiner Weise das Recht mich als Lügner, besser wissen oder was auch immer zu beschimpfen und schon gar nicht sollte er anderen unterstellen, sie würden nur etwas nach plappern, weil diese leute etwas sagen, das seinem geistig beschränkten Horizont nicht in den Kram passt.
Zeitung, TV, Radio...

Diese Quellen sind ein legitimes Mittel um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht um von sich zu behaupten, man hätte eine Ahnung von der materie und um sich das Recht einzuräumen, andere zu ver und beurteilen und deren Aussagen auf eine solch eklatante Art abzuschmettern.


Ich sage diese Dinge nicht weil sie mir Freude machen, sondern weil ich der Meinung bin, dass die Menschen endlich anfangen müssen, sich eigenständig zu bilden und vor allen Dingen wieder lernen müssen, mehr als nur eine Meinung gelten und sich nicht alles von den öffentlichen Medien, der Politik oder ein l, zwei "Experten" vorkauen zu lassen.

Wer ein mündiger und eigenverantwortlich handelnder Mensch sein möchte, der muss jedem, der ihm etwas erzählen und erklären möchte, mit der selben wachsamen kritischen Haltung gegenüber treten und nicht nur denen, die eine Meinung vertreten, welche euch fremd ist und damit meine ich jetzt nicht ideologische fragen, denn diese kann man klären, wenn die Fakten offen liegen.

Mir geht das schon so dermaßen auf die Nerven. Keiner macht sich die Mühe zu überprüfen was in den Medien gesagt wird, alle schlucken einfach alles und verurteilen dann jene, die es ihnen nicht gleich tun und dann ist derjenige der dumme, der sich die Mühe macht, sich etliche Stunden lang zu bilden und die Dinge zu überdenken.
Das muss aufhören!

Es geht um unser aller Leben und das unserer liebsten, Verwandten und Nachbarn.
Es geht um eure Körper, eure Gesundheit und eure Existenz.
Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass ihr das aufs Spiel setzt, aus purer Bequemlichkeit und/oder Feigheit, weil es so schön einfach ist, sich einfach nur der Meinung der Medien anzupassen und nicht weiter Energie investieren zu müssen.

Ich kann es nur wiederholen. Wenn ich nicht recht habe, dann ist das eine Katastrophe, aber wenn ich recht habe, ist es erst recht eine gewaltige Katastrophe in einem Ausmaß, das uns das fürchten lehren sollte.
Und was ihr nämlich alle gerne vergesst ist, dass nicht nur eine Seite recht oder Unrecht haben muss, sondern es kann auch eine Kombination aus beidem sein.
Außerdem ist es schon lustig.. Im echten Leben würdet ihr niemals jemandem trauen, der jedem den Mund verbietet, der seine Meinung untergraben möchte.
Niemals würdet ihr auf die Idee kommen, denjenigen für am glaubwürdigsten zu halten, der andere zensiert, ihnen mit Gewalt den Mund verbietet, sie diffamiert und lächerlich macht, sowie bedroht und ausschließt.

Ein Mensch der mit bestem Gewissen glaubt die Wahrheit zu sagen, hat es nicht nötig das zu tun, sondern er bringt die Beweise vor, die er denkt zu haben, argumentiert auf deren Basis und versucht das gegenüber mit seinem know how zu überbieten und statt dass das Volk verlangt, dass man auch mal die vielen virologen, Ärzte, Kliniker, Mikro Biologen und Epidemiologen sprechen lässt und fordert, dass beide Seiten öffentlich debattieren, ihre Beweise offen legen und das Ergebnis ihrer Theorien, Thesen und Forschungen aufzeigen, schließen sie sich blindlings der Seite an, die nichts neben sich duldet, die ständig andere herabsetzt, bedroht und sozial brand Markt, statt einfach zu einer Diskussion zu laden und die Sache offen auszutragen.

Denkt doch mal nach... All die Zensur und all die Drohungen müssten längst nicht sein, wenn die Sache so offensichtlich wäre, wie man sie darstellt. Würde man die angeblich so falsch liegende Gegenseite öffentlich konfrontieren, statt eine jetz und Zensur jagt auf diese zu eröffnen, so wäre das ganze schon lange kein Thema mehr, weil die meisten Menschen dann von ganz alleine erkennen würde, wer wirklich im Recht ist.

Und jetzt will ich, dass ihr euch nur eine einzige Frage stellt und zwar ohne eure Vorbehalte und ganz neutral..

Warum hat man das nötig, wenn die Beweis Lage doch angeblich so klar und unumstößlich ist? Wieso diskutieren dann nicht mehrere virologen, Ärzte, Kliniker, Mikro Biologen usw, die Sache einfach aus und bringen ihre Fakten und Beweise vor? Warum? Warum wird jedem dieser Leute, der einer dieser Berufs und wissenschaftlichen Gruppen angehört mit Lizenz Entzug, Job Verlust usw gedroht, nur weil er einen anderen Standpunkt vertritt, statt es offen anzugehen und zu diskutieren?

Die Wissenschaft lebt von konträren Meinungen, weil diese, selbst wenn sie sich am Ende als Unfug heraus stellen, oft neue Ansätze und Denkfehler aufzeigen und helfen bessere und neue Wege zu beschreiten.

Jemand der das nicht erkennt, der hat den Faden längst verloren und ist gefangen in einer fast religiös anmutenden weltsicht, die mit Wissenschaft und Fakten überhaupt nichts mehr gemein hat.

Und auch was die Wirtschaft betrifft gilt das selbe.
Ich sage euch diese Dinge nicht, um euch zu belehren, sondern um euch aufzuzeigen, wie dieses System funktioniert und warum es eben nicht ausreicht einfach hilfsgelder auszuschütten und warum es nicht funktionieren kann, dass dieser crash abgewendet oder abgefedert wird.
Ich wollte euch einfach nur nachvollziehbar begreiflich machen, warum das ganze nicht so einfach is und euch die Informationen bereitstellen, die ihr braucht, um euch nachträglich selbst weiter zu bilden und euch eigene Gedanken zu machen.

Ich Habs schon mal gesagt. Ich habe keine Lust und keinen Anspruch darauf, dass man mir einfach glaubt, sondern ich möchte die Menschen dazu auffordern, eigenständig und verantwortungsvoll zu denken und vorzugehen und sich eine Medien unabhängige Meinung zu bilden. Ganz einfach.

Dabei is mir vollkommen egal, ob ihr am Ende andere schlüssel zieht als ich, denn erst wenn dies geschehen ist, ist eine wirkliche Debatte möglich, die am Ende Früchte zum wohle aller tragen kann.

Wenn du es also jetzt verstehst, dann solltest du wissen, ja, ich will euch warnen und ich will euch auffordern selbst zu denken und weder mir, noch den Medien noch einzelnen Studien oder Lehrbüchern oder Experten oder Ärzten oder wem auch immer einfach zu glauben, denn die Wahrheit ist nicht einfach und besteht aus mehr als nur zwei Teilen und schwarz und weiß. Und jeder der das nicht versteht, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen..

Einerseits schreien alle permanent, dass sie nicht verstehen, wie es geschehen hat können, dass das 3. Reich zustande kam und die Leute, die dort vorherrschende propaganda einfach so geschluckt haben.
Denkt ihr etwa jemand der unseren Medien einfach glaubt, alle ls annimmt, das jemand mit dem vorkürzel Dr. Ihm präsentiert und nichts hinterfragt, das Politik und Fernsehen ihm auftischen, ist auch nur einen deut besser?
Denkt ihr wirklich, es reicht das ganze nur so weit zu hinterfragen, wie der eigene Ärger hochkocht, wenn etwas beschlossen wird, das einem nicht so recht in den Kram passt?

So war das auch im 3. Reich. Auch da haben die Menschen sich über Beschlüsse geärgert und vor dem Radio gesessen, genölt und Kleinigkeiten eine Spanne breit hinterfragt. Niemals aber jene Dinge, die angenehm geklungen haben oder die ihnen neutral erschienen sind. Niemals würden jene Dinge hinterfragt, vor die der Satz "zum Schutz der Bevölkerung" gelegt wurde. Niemals wurde einfach alles mit einer gesunden Kritik aufgenommen und das selbe geschieht auch heute. Das traurige daran ist aber, dass wir heute eine unmengen an Möglichkeiten haben, uns mmerhere Sichtweisen anzuhören und uns binnen kürzester Zeit mit Studien, Büchern, Filmen, Reden, vorträgen, Arbeiten usw einzudecken. Damals blieb einem nur die Bibliothek und vielleicht noch einen Arzt oder sonstigen Menschen mit Expertise direkt zu befragen und das nur, wenn die Person vor Ort und in greifbarer Nähe lebte.

Damals war es eine scheiß Arbeit sich mehrere Sichtweisen anzusehen und diese auszuwerten und zu überprüfen.
Umso peinlicher ist es auch, dass die meisten ihre "Bildung" nur aus Schulbüchern und den öffentlichen Medien beziehen. Das ist unverzeihlich und am Ende, sollte das ganze Kartenhaus dann doch mal zum Einsturz kommen, wird es wieder heißen, niemand hätte etwas gewusst, nur dass diese ausrede dieses Mal umso erbärmlichen klingt, wo wir doch über haufenweise Mittel verfügen, um auch ohne Geld mehr als nur eine Sichtweise und Perspektive zu ergründen und diese zu überprüfen.

So... Das wars jetzt.  Ich habe absolut keine Lust mehr, mich anfeinden zu lassen dafür, dass ich eben nicht so bin und das ich versuche die Dinge zu teilen, mit denen ich mich über so lange Zeit befasst und die ich studiert habe. Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich von Menschen belächeln zu lassen, die ihr "know how" einzig aus Zeitung, TV und Radio und vielleicht noch ein paar Artikeln aus dem Internet beziehen. Ich belächel euch nicht, habe niemanden angefeindet und nur versucht einen kontra Punkt zu bilden, damit auch eine andere Perspektive eingebracht wird, über die wir alle nachdenken können. Ich habe euch ernst genommen und versucht euch Fakten zu bringen und auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren, aber das ist nicht erwünscht, denn ich bin entweder ein Lügner oder ein Besserwisser und das bleibe ich so lange, so lange ich euch nicht recht gebe... 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Die Fakten haben wir hier doch die ganze Zeit verlinkt.
u.a. Corona-Pandemie: UEbersterblichkeit deutlich gewachsen | tagesschau.de

Wo sind deine harten Fakten? 

Wie hat es letztens jemand so schön gesagt: "Jeder hat das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung, aber nicht auf eigene [alternative] Fakten. "




Agathon12 schrieb:


> So... Das wars jetzt. Ich habe absolut keine Lust mehr, mich anfeinden zu lassen dafür, dass ich eben nicht so bin und das ich versuche die Dinge zu teilen, mit denen ich mich über so lange Zeit befasst und die ich studiert habe.



Was hast du denn studiert und hast du da auch anschließend dazu geforscht? 
Wie sieht es mit wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen (inkl. Abschlussarbeiten) aus?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie hat es letztens jemand so schön gesagt: "Jeder hat das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung, aber nicht auf eigene [alternative] Fakten. "



Jeder hat das Recht, Dinge zu behaupten, die andere widerlegen können (oder auch nicht).
Es gibt hier kein Wahrheitsministerium und das soll bitte auch so bleiben.
Wenn jemand meint, Unsinn zu behaupten, soll er das doch einfach tun.
Die Erde ist ein Quader ist laut unserer aktuellen Erkenntnis nicht richtig, trotzdem nicht strafbar.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Und bei dir fällt der Apfel auch nach oben?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und bei dir fällt der Apfel auch nach oben?


Nein, aber wo liegt das Problem, wenn jemand das behauptet?
Man dachte früher auch, die Erde sei eine Scheibe, da es damals aber verboten war, was anderes zu behaupten, gab es Probleme das zu widerlegen.
Wenn jemand Unfug redet, lass den doch.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht, Dinge zu behaupten, die andere widerlegen können (oder auch nicht).



Das ist falsch.
Es kann durchaus der Straftatbestand des § 186 oder § 187 StGB erfüllt werden. Auch den §145d StGB könnte man da mit in diese Auflistung aufnehmen.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/186.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/187.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/145d.html


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> Es kann durchaus der Straftatbestand des § 186 oder § 187 StGB erfüllt werden.
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/186.html
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/187.html


Aber nur als Folge, ich darf nicht behaupten, dass mein Nachbar Autos klaut, wenn das nicht stimmt.
Sofern diese Gesetze zur Verleumdung und üblen Nachrede aber nicht zutreffen, kann man jeden Quatsch erzählen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Wobei du da jetzt doch eine Einschränkung von "jeden" bei "jeden Quatsch" machst.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Mir geht das schon so dermaßen auf die Nerven. Keiner macht sich die Mühe zu überprüfen was in den Medien gesagt wird, alle schlucken einfach alles und verurteilen dann jene, die es ihnen nicht gleich tun und dann ist derjenige der dumme, der sich die Mühe macht, sich etliche Stunden lang zu bilden und die Dinge zu überdenken.



Wie willst du denn die Aussagen des Robert Koch Instituts oder eines Virenforschers überprüfen?
Ich kann ja nicht mal die Aussage eines Monteurs überprüfen, wenn der mir sagt, dass die Maschine diesen und jenen Defekt hat und das und das Teil ausgetauscht werden muss, damit sie wieder läuft.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, aber wo liegt das Problem, wenn jemand das behauptet?
> Man dachte früher auch, die Erde sei eine Scheibe, da es damals aber verboten war, was anderes zu behaupten, gab es Probleme das zu widerlegen.
> Wenn jemand Unfug redet, lass den doch.



Ich denke jeder, der sich mit der Materie näher beschäftigt hatte, konnte recht leicht ermitteln, dass die Erde keine Scheibe sein kann.
Die alten Griechen haben vor 2500 Jahren schon die Entfernung zur Sonne berechnet.
Und die Flacherdler von heute sind schlicht Deppen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht, Dinge zu behaupten, die andere widerlegen können (oder auch nicht).



Natürlich hat jeder das Recht etwas zu behaupten aber niemand muss dir Dinge wiederlegen können die von irgend einer Person einfach nur behauptet werden!
Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt muss auch in der Lage sein selbige ggf. durch Fakten und belegbare Indizien zu untermauern, oder muss halt damit leben das er von anderen bei Relevanten Themen nicht für voll genommen werden kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand muss dir Dinge wiederlegen können die irgend ein Niemand einfach nur behauptet!
> Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt muss auch in der Lage sein selbige durch Fakten und belegbare Indizien zu untermauern, oder muss halt damit leben das er von anderen nicht für voll genommen werden kann.


Bei Letzterem gebe ich dir Recht, Ersteres stimmt aber nicht. Sonst wären Religionen nicht vorhanden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Jemand der ein wissenschaftliches Weltbild hat, lässt sich auch nicht von Religionen vereinnahmen.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei Letzterem gebe ich dir Recht, Ersteres stimmt aber nicht. Sonst wären Religionen nicht vorhanden.



Bei Religionen geht es ja um Glauben und nicht um Wissen. Daher ist Religion immer auszuklammern.
Natürlich darf sich Religion nicht in die Wissenschaft einmischen, denn da hat sie nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jemand der ein wissenschaftliches Weltbild hat, lässt sich auch nicht von Religionen vereinnahmen.


Natürlich kann man auch als Wissenschaftler für Menschen beten, unwissenschaftlich wird es erst wenn man denkt, dass der Finger aus der Wolke zeigt und dann alles wieder gut wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Genau, wir reichen Landwirte. Wir wissen gar nicht mehr, wo wir unser ganzes Gold lagern sollen.



Ich sagte nicht, dass Landwirte reich sind, sondern nur dass sie eine starke Lobby bilden. Gut leben davon nur einige wenige Großbetriebe. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Landwirtschaft eines der größten gesellschaftlichen Zuschussgeschäfte ist, im Gegenzug aber kaum gesellschaftlich reglementiert wird.



> 2003 habe ich meine landwirtschaftliche Lehre abgeschlossen, zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es knapp eine halbe Million Betriebe, heute 17 Jahre später, hat sich die Zahl der Betriebe quasi halbiert.



Und sie wird sich mindestens noch ein zweites mal halbieren. Guck etwas weiter als 17 Jahre zurück. 30, 40, 50 Jahre. Wieviel Mannstunden waren da für eine bestimmte Menge Endprodukt nötig? Wie viel ha? Die Landwirtschaft hat durch Industrialisierung die Produktivität pro Kopf und ha massiv gesteigert. Nicht unbedingt nachhaltig, nicht unbedingt auf dauerhaft tragbare Weise - aber solange der große Backlash nicht gekommen ist, bedeutet das ein extremes Überangebot. Nahrungsmittel sind aber kein Markt, wo die Nachfrage mal eben so gesteigert werden kann. Die Leute essen schon jetzt mehr, als sie sollten. Also führt das zusätzliche Überangebot einfach nur zu einem knallharten Konkurrenzkampf und es waren die großen Bauernverbände (oder vielleicht besser gesagt: Die Großbauernverbände), die die Abschaffung sämtlicher Quoten, die die Situation regulieren könnten, durchgeboxt haben. Daraus folgt nun einmal direkt eine Marktbereinigung. Wir sind, wenn deine Zahlen stimmen, mit rund 500000 Betrieben  in dieses Jahrtausend gestartet und brauchen für die Versorgung der Bevölkerung bei dem heute möglichen Technologiesierungsgrad wieviele? 10000? 20000? Der Rest ist nach kapitalistischer Logik überzählig und verdammt, Pleite zu gehen. Ihn mit Subventionen durchzufüttern streckt das Siechtum, genau wie die Steinkohle Jahrzehntelang im Wachkoma gehalten wurde, aber sie lösen das Problem nicht.

Arbeitsplätze in der Landwirtschaft könnte man nur retten, in dem man den Arbeitsaufwand wieder steigert, die Automatisierung zurückfährt. Aber stattdessen investieren noch mehr Staatsgeld in 5G auf jedem Acker, um die Zahl der benötigten Arbeitskräfte unter 1 zu drücken. Und höhere Tierschutzstandards, die mehr Personal in Ställen nötig machen würden, werden von den Verbänden ebenfalls torpediert. Am Ende dieser Entwicklung steht ein vollautomatisierter Konzern, der mit ein paar wenigen Schreibttischtätern und Wartungspersonal ganz Deutschland beliefert. Wie gesagt: Ich spreche den Bauern nicht ab, dass sie Opfer dieser Entwicklung sind. Aber sie sind auch die Täter.



> Wachse oder weiche. Kleine Familienbetriebe werden immer weniger, stattdessen immer Größere, gbr's etc. Und warum? Weil Lebensmittel zu Spottpreisen unter Wert verramscht werden. Wir Landwirte zahlen oft auch noch drauf. man kann sich die Preise nicht aussuchen. 2006 hatte beispielsweise der Futterroggen den Preis von Brotroggen aus dem Vorjahr. So wechselhaft. Planen kannst du nicht so wie du es gerne hättest.



Sie oben: Die Preise bilden sich frei nach Angebot und Nachfrage. Da die Nachfrage fix ist, könnte man sie nur durch Angebotsregulierung hochbekommen. Weniger produzieren, dafür hochwertiger. Aber für die Mehrheit der Bauern ist ja offensichtlich schon eine Zumutung, wenn sie nicht mehr unbegrenzt Gülle verklappen und zusätzlich Nitrat ausbringen dürfen.

Betrachte das bitte mal von der anderen Seite: Wir zahlen Subventionen dafür, dass die Betriebe offen bleiben, subventionieren Agradiesel, damit sie laufen, bezahlen Umweltschutzmaßnahmen, die die Nebenwirkungen von Pestiziden kompensieren sollen, bezahlen zunehemend mehr für die Aufbereitung von vereuchtem Grundwasser und das alles für eine Massenproduktion minderwertiger Nahrungsmittel, deren Konsumfolgen wir dann über die Krankenkassen bezahlen und jetzt sollen wir auch noch dafür Zahlen, dass die Preise künstlich angehoben und die Überschüsse vernichtet werden? Ach ja: Und wenn die Ernte mal nicht viel zu hoch, sondern nur zu hoch ausfällt, dann zahlen die Steuerzahler noch den Ausgleich für die fehlenden Erträge.



> Subventionen sind das nicht, sondern Ausgleichszahlungen. Die gleichen die Verluste aus. Viele Betriebsinhaber leben ungefähr auf Hartz4-Niveau.



Ausgleich wofür? Für betriebswirtschaftliche Unfähigkeit? Für die Leitung eines Betriebes, den niemand braucht? Wie gesagt: Wir hatten bis in die 90er hinein eine regulierte Landwirtschaft. Die Preise waren höher, man konnte besser davon leben, aber man durfte eben nicht die Produktion steigern, um mit anderen in einen Verdrängungswettkampf zu treten. "Wachse oder weiche"? Je mehr wachsen, desto mehr müssen halt weichen.



> Wenn du unsere heimische Landwirtschaft so sehr hasst, kauf unseren Kram nicht, konsumier ihn nicht. Problem gelöst.



Das würde das Problem wohl eher noch steigern.




RyzA schrieb:


> "Muss meine Meinung bekunden": Drosten bestuerzt ueber Bilder aus Deutschland - FOCUS Online
> 
> Eigentlich gibt es bei den Virologen zwei Lager.
> 
> ...



Der mündige Bürger soll nicht glauben, sondern er soll sich Wissen aneignen und rational handeln. Wir leben nicht in einer Theokratie, die jemand Vorgaben macht und jeder läuft blind hinterher.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann wird es in der Region also kaum Infektionen gegeben haben und die Bevölkerung wird weitestgehen schutzlos die zweite Welle erleben. Es ist schön, dass  es in Rostock keine neuen infektionen mehr gibt, will man die Stadt jetzt abriegeln und keinerlei Besuche oder Fahrten der Bürder in andere Regionen mehr erlauben, bis es einen Impfstoff gibt?
> 
> Es ist und bleibt schwierig. Ich nehme die Maßnahmen weiterhin sehr ernst.



Wir sind weit von einem Durchseuchungsgrad entfernt, bei dem Immunvorbereitungen in der Bevölkerung eine größere Rolle spielen. Meck-Pomm hat zusammen mit anderen Ländern innere Maßnahmen eingeführt, hatte aber aus sozioökonomischen Gründen einen viel, viel kleineren Kreis von Erstinfektionen. Und dann haben sie zusätzlich die Grenzen dicht gemacht. Im Prinzip siehst du in Meck-Pomm was möglich wäre, wenn bundesweit schon im Februar konsequent gehandelt worden wäre. Aber um den Rest von Deutschland soweit runterzubringen, wären viel konsequentere Maßnahmen nötig und stattdessen haben wir die Durchseuchung jetzt massiv beschleunigt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das genau so verallgemeinernd falsch wie zu sagen das sie überhaupt nichts bringen.
> Es mag durchaus Menschen geben die die Maske erinnert worum es geht, beobachten kann ich aber genauso immer wieder mal hier bei uns das es auch genügend Menschen gibt die mit Maske wesentlich leichtsinniger agieren und Abstände nicht mehr einhalten, als die die keine Masken tragen.
> 
> Außerdem verhindert die Maske nicht das du die Viren in kritische Bereiche verteilst, wenn du dir auch mit Maske mehrmals am Tag ins Gesichts grabschst (wie man es auch oft genug bei Maskenträgen beobachten kann).



Also mittlerweile beobachte ich deutlich weniger Rücksicht und einen immer höheren Anteil von Maskenträgern unter denen, die sich gefährlich verhalten. Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht oder einfach beide Gruppen deutlich größer werden, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber gefühlt tippe ich auf ersteres. Und Masken, die nicht sachgemäß angewandt (vor allen Dingen alle paar Stunden sterilisiert werden), können meiner Meinung nach rein gar keinen Fremdschutz bieten, sodass diese Leute heute mit Maske heute eine viel größere Gefahr sind, als vor zwei Wochen ohne.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Sicher nicht.
> Weitere Lockerungen kann es nur geben, wenn die Neuinfektionen im einstelligen bzw. niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich liegen.
> 
> Davon sind wir sehr weit entfernt:
> ...



Und: Die obere Zahl ist MIT Maßnahmen. Die untere ist OHNE. Wir kombinieren gerade die Zahl der Infektionsquellen, die für 2500 Neuansteckungen pro Tag MIT Maßnahmen nötig sind mit Verhaltensweisen, bei denen ein Zehntel oder weniger an Infektionsquellen für die gleiche Zahl an Neuansteckungen gereicht hat. Das Produkt aus beidem dürfte dann also mittelfristig 25000 Neuansteckungen pro Tag bedeuten. Vielleicht durch die Latenz (wir haben 2500 Neuansteckungen unter den Maßnahmen vor 2 Wochen, d.h. in 10 Tagen werden wir vermutlich nur 1500 Ansteckungen unter den Maßnahmenstand von Ende letzter Woche haben) und Reaktionen auf wiederansteigende Zahlen weniger, sagen wir 10000 als Peak, aber die nächste Runde wird imho noch schärfere Maßnahmen als Strafe für die jetzige Dummheit mit sich bringen. Ob es auch ausgeglichenere und damit wirkungsvollere Maßnahmen sein werden, ist noch abzusehen...




Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie soll die Gastronomie das komplette Jahr überbrücken?



"Außer Haus"? Es lässt sich nicht vermeiden, dass die Gastronomie in einer Rezession Probleme bekommt. Wer weniger Geld und mehr Zeit hat, kocht halt eher selten. Das wäre selbst ganz ohne Infektionsrisiko so. Dazu meiden vernünftige Leute von sich aus die Öffentlichkeit, auch das bekommst du mit Restaurantöffnungen nicht gelöst. Aber wer einfach nur zu faul zum kochen ist, dem kann man weiterhin Angebote machen.
Das große Problem ist der fehlende Mieter-/Pächterschutz. Im Prinzip könnten gerade Gaststätten recht flexibel auf den geringen Umsatz skalieren, aber sie müssen halt weiterhin die Miete für Räumlichkeiten bezahlen, die sie auf absehbare Zeit gar nicht nutzen können. Hier fehlt einfach die konsequente Weitergabe eines Teils der Corona-Folgeschäden an die Immobilienbesitzer, die bei insgesamt gesunkener Wirtschaftsleistung einfach 1:1 weiter kassieren.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Begleitperson für Behinderte zählt aber normalerweise als Ausnahme. Wie es einer Begleitperson mit/für zwei Behinderten aussieht, weiß ich nicht.



Da die beiden Behinderten nicht aus dem gleichen Haushalt sind, dürfen sie eh nicht zusammen raus und somit auch keine gemeinsame Begleitperson beanspruchen. Brüder sind keine Verwandte in gerader Linie. (Eine Regel, die auch ich für unnötig hart halte, da die meisten Geschwister ohnehin über ihre Eltern eine Infektionsgemeinschaft bilden. Aber hey, irgendwie muss man das Laissez Faire gegenüber der Wirtschaft ja mit sinnlos harten Regeln für das Privatpersonen kompensieren. Der Deutsche lebt nicht, er arbeitet! Oder zählt Geld, je nachdem welcher Sorte Deutscher er angehört...)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum Desinfizieren musst du das Desinfektionsmittel aber auf den Oberflächen verteilen.



Ich les überall, dass Corona auch diverse innere Organe angreift und bislang kann mir niemand garantieren, dass der Magen sicher ist. Also behandle ich vorbeugend mit Whisky, Ouzo, Rum, ... 




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht, Dinge zu behaupten, die andere widerlegen können (oder auch nicht).
> Es gibt hier kein Wahrheitsministerium und das soll bitte auch so bleiben.
> Wenn jemand meint, Unsinn zu behaupten, soll er das doch einfach tun.
> Die Erde ist ein Quader ist laut unserer aktuellen Erkenntnis nicht richtig, trotzdem nicht strafbar.



Es gibt kein Wahrheitsminiesterium, aber es gibt so etwas wie Diskussionskultur. Und für Leute wie dich, die diese nicht haben, gibt es Forenregeln beziehungsweise moderative Maßnahmen.



			
				TheLAW schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jeder Benutzer darf seine Meinung grundsätzlich frei äußern. Dabei gilt es nach kommunikativen Grundsätzen, auch die Meinungen anderer zu beachten, zu akzeptieren und gegebenenfalls kontrovers zu diskutieren. Diskussionen sind im Rahmen dieser Regeln und denen des allgemeinen Anstandes zu führen. Das Recht an einer persönlichen Meinung endet dort, wo Rechte eines anderen verletzt werden.
> ...
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> ... den Diskussionsverlauf stören (z. B. pauschale und/oder provozierende Aussagen ohne adäquate Begründung/Argumentation).



Ergänzend kann man an Posts, die neue Diskussionsstränge eröffnen wollen, wenn man sie nicht als Offtopic direkt ausblendet, zumindest die Maßstäbe anlegen, die für Startpost gelten.



			
				moreLAW schrieb:
			
		

> Der Startbeitrag sollte einen Diskussionsansatz sowie für diesen benötigte Informationen/Informationsquellen enthalten (z. B. vollständige Systemkonfiguration in Hilfe-Threads, ggf. Bilder bei Modding oder Fragen zur Kühlung, Hintergründe zu politischen/wissenschaftlichen Diskussionsthemen
> Werden kontroverse Quellen als Diskussionsgrundlage herangezogen (z. B. umstrittene Benchmark-Ergebnisse, politisch einschlägige Webseiten), so ist auf etwaige nicht offensichtliche Schwachstellen hinzuweisen, beziehungsweise sind Gegenpositionen angemessen zu repräsentieren.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> 2003 habe ich meine landwirtschaftliche Lehre  abgeschlossen, zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es knapp eine halbe Million  Betriebe, heute 17 Jahre später, hat sich die Zahl der Betriebe quasi  halbiert. Wachse oder weiche. Kleine Familienbetriebe werden immer  weniger, stattdessen immer Größere, gbr's etc.


Mir kommen die Tränen. Es scheint keine Branche zu geben, die sich so vehement gegen den Strukturwandel versucht zu stemmen, wie die der westdeutschen Kleinbauern. Nicht auszudenken wie heute an Ruhr und Saar noch die Schornsteine rauchen und Kohle zu Tage gefördert würde, wenn Kohle und Stahl auch solche Lobbyglucken wie z.B. die Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin gehabt hätten.

PS: Ich komme aus dem Teil Deutschlands wo Landwirtschaftliche Großbetriebe die Norm sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *TheLAW
> 
> **moreLAW*


YouTube
scnr


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich les überall, dass Corona auch diverse innere Organe angreift und bislang kann mir niemand garantieren, dass der Magen sicher ist.



Obduktion: Das Coronavirus befaellt weit mehr als die Lunge | WEB.DE



			
				https://web.de/magazine/news/coronavirus/obduktion-coronavirus-befaellt-weit-lunge-34638264 schrieb:
			
		

> *DGN: Coronaviren können in das Gehirn eindringen*
> 
> Studien zu Obduktionen von COVID-19-Toten gibt es weltweit nur wenige. Eine unter anderem kommt aus China. Ärzte der Uniklinik Peking wollen herausgefunden haben, dass das Virus nicht nur die Lunge, sondern auch das Immunsystem und andere Organe angreift. So zumindest das Ergebnis von 29 Obduktionen.
> 
> ...



Und da haben die ganzen Deppen Angst vor einer Gedankenkontrolle durch 5G.


----------



## Duvar (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Obduktion: Das Coronavirus befaellt weit mehr als die Lunge | WEB.DE
> 
> 
> 
> Und da haben die ganzen Deppen Angst vor einer Gedankenkontrolle durch 5G.



Man man man was haben die Chinesen da nur vom Stapel gelassen...
Wer weiß was das noch für Langzeitauswirkungen hat...
Na ja was solls, ab heute versuche ich extra lieb zu sein denn der Fastenmonat beginnt jetzt.
Essen/Trinken darf man dann ab ca 20.50 ab morgen (jeden Tag immer etwas später).
Freue mich schon das ganze Jahr darauf.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Mal wider eine Gerichtsentscheidung zu Corona:
OVG Bremen: Verkaufsflächenbegrenzung rechtmäßig | LTO.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wider eine Gerichtsentscheidung zu Corona:
> OVG Bremen: Verkaufsflächenbegrenzung rechtmäßig | LTO.de



Und auch eine völlig irrsinnige, denn umso mehr Platz die haben, umso mehr Abstand ist zwischen den Kunden bzw. wäre der besser umsetzbar.
Man muss ja nicht auch gleich die Kundenanzahl erhöhen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Das lässt sich aber von den Ladenbetreibern erst am Eingang regeln. Dann stehen die Leute aber dort in der Schlange. Dazu müssen die Kunden dort hin kommen. 


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/ovg-bremen-1b10920-1b11120-1b10720-geschaefte-800-coronaverordnung-restaurant-schliessung/ schrieb:
			
		

> Das OVG hat bei der Entscheidung insbesondere auch die Auswirkungen auf den öffentlichen Personennahverkehr berücksichtigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und da haben die ganzen Deppen Angst vor einer Gedankenkontrolle durch 5G.


5G = Corona

Das solltest du eigentlich wissen, du bist ja in einem Technikforum unterwegs!  Können die eigentlich so viele Masten nachbauen wie im Moment abgefackelt werden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 5G = Corona
> 
> Das solltest du eigentlich wissen, du bist ja in einem Technikforum unterwegs!  Können die eigentlich so viele Masten nachbauen wie im Moment abgefackelt werden?



Wie viele werden denn abgefackelt?
Mir sind nur Fälle im einstelligen Bereich bekannt.

Zudem scheinen die ziemlich doof zu sein, denn die sind weitestgehend aus Metall, die könnten die noch viel schwerwiegender zerstören.
Aber die sind einfach zu doof dafür.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2020)

Bin wegen Bus und Bahn auch gespannt 

Also es werden Schüler und Pendler garantiert verspätet ankommen, denke nicht das jetzt 2-4 fache Busse und Züge geben wird, irgendwie muss ja Abstand gewährleistet werden oder die leute müssen warten und nächsten Zug nehmen. 


wird lustig bei 20-40-60minuten Takt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bin wegen Bus und Bahn auch gespannt
> 
> Also es werden Schüler und Pendler garantiert verspätet ankommen, denke nicht das jetzt 2-4 fache Busse und Züge geben wird, irgendwie muss ja Abstand gewährleistet werden oder die leute müssen warten und nächsten Zug nehmen.
> 
> ...



Glücklicherweise ist jetzt Frühling, da regnet es fast nicht, ich kann also in einer Woche dann mit dem Fahrrad fahren, denn der Bus ist aus hygienischer Sich ein GAU.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Können die eigentlich so viele Masten nachbauen wie im Moment abgefackelt werden?



Mit DSS muss man gar keine Masten umbauen, es reicht ein Update. Die Frage ist, ob dass nicht auch bei den Endgeräten geht. 
Dynamic Spectrum Sharing: Deutsche Telekom bringt 5G bei 2.100 MHz in die Flaeche - ComputerBase
2.100 MHz: Telekom bestaetigt DSS fuer 5G und LTE in der Flaeche - ComputerBase

Dynamic Spectrum Sharing: Vodafone bringt 5G und LTE bei 700 MHz in die Flaeche - ComputerBase


----------



## Agathon12 (23. April 2020)

Kannst du eigentlich mal was selber nachschauen? Zb beim deutschen Bundesamt das die Sterblichkeitsraten führt? Diese haben gerade erst veröffentlicht, dass die Sterblichkeit nicht abgestiegen ist. Im Verhältnis zum Vorjahr, sind gerade mal ein paar tausend Menschen mehr gestorben, allerdings nur innerhalb eines Bereiches, der noch auf normale Schwankungen zurück zu führen ist. Außerdem wurde weiter betont, dass man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinesfalls anhand der sterberate evaluieren kann, dass die genannten Infektions und sterberaten korrekt sind und dass man Eber davon ausgeht, dass die dunkel Ziffer ggfder infizierten um den Faktor 10 höher ist, als offiziell angenommen wird, was die Mortalitätsrate natürlich um einen dementsprechenden Faktor verkleinert.


Weist du was ich total spannend finde... Dass hier keiner und zwar wirklich niemand, mir bisher etwas anderes vor die Füße geworfen hat als haltlose Anschuldigungen, Material aus tv Nachrichten, haltlose Mutmaßungen und gegen Fragen, die dem eigentlichen Sachverhalt ausweichen.

Was nicht sein soll, darf einfach nicht sein, oder?
Mir wurde bisher in keiner Weise vernünftig ein Konter entgegen gebracht. Statt vernünftig und offen zu diskutieren, kritisiert ihr mich direkt und nicht meine Argumente und zielgerichtete Gegenargumente, die mehr als nur halb beleidigende und vollkommen Substanzlose wiederholungen stellen, hab ich noch überhaupt nicht erlebt.

Wie verbohrt und wie fanatisch kann der Glaube an etwas, das mit ratio zu tun hat, denn bitte sein?
Es geht hier nicht um mich sondern die Thematik selbst und wenn du zur Thematik selbst nichts beizutragen hast, weil du keine Gegenargumente kennst, dann steh gefälligst dazu und versuche dich diesbezüglich zu bilden, um dann ein Argument zu finden, aber sei nicht so schwach mich direkt zu kritisieren bzw indirekt zu kritisieren.

Wem es nicht möglich ist ein Argument zu entkräften und auf vernünftige Weise zu diskutieren, der versucht seinen Schwächen Stand zu verbessern und den Spieß umzudrehen, indem er nicht die Aussage des Gegners entkräftigt, sondern diesen selbst so weit herab zu setzen, dass die Leute ihn aufgrund dessen nicht mehr ernst nehmen und nicht aufgrund eines gut präsentierten und schlüssigen gegen Beweises.. 

Ein übliches Mittel der Politik. Merkt ein Politiker, dass er dem Gegner nicht gewachsen ist und ihm nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, so versucht er ihn vor aller Augen lächerlich zu machen, um doch noch als Sieger hervor zu gehen.

Ein Mittel für schwächlinge.. Ich sag es noch mal. Ich versuche euch ernst zu nehmen und das was ihr sagt, dabei macht ihr es mir allerdings unfassbar schwer. Wie ein Kind das an der Kasse zu schreien und brüllen beginnt und mit den Fäusten auf den Boden eibdrischt, weil die Mutter ihm keinen Lutscher kaufen möchte. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Dann erzähle doch endlich mal, was du studiert hast??

Ist eine ganz einfach Frage, die du mit wenigen Worten klar beantworten kannst.


----------



## Agathon12 (23. April 2020)

Ach und ich have mit studiert nicht gemeint an einer Uni, sondern etwas studiert haben im Sinne von "ich habe die Aufzeichnungen studiert und analysiert", nur als Beispiel.

Weißt du... Ich fordere dich permanent auf selbst zu denken und alles was du machst is die Tagesschau verlinken, die wiederum nur verweise auf zahlen liefern, die sie von jemandem haben, der ebenfalls nur auf die Arbeiten anderer verweist. Du sollst selbst nachprüfen ob die Tagesschau die richtigen Zahlen aufführt, woher sie sdiese haben und wie sie darauf kommen und danach entscheiden, ob diese stimmig sind oder nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Also du hast jetzt an der YouTube-Uni studiert oder was?
Wie soll man dich noch ernst nehmen.

Ansonsten verlinke gefälligst die Zahlen, die du angeblich analysiert hast.

Das es in Deutschland bisher noch keine auffällige Übersterblichkeit gibt, sagt übrigens auch der Artikel der Tagesschau und der bei Web.de.
Das kann aber auch einfach an der Trägheit von deutschen Behörden liegen:


			
				https://web.de/magazine/news/coronavirus/corona-todeszahlen-europa-ausmass-krise-34637854 schrieb:
			
		

> Das zeigen Anfragen der Deutschen Presse-Agentur in den Bundesländern: Bayern, Baden-Württemberg und Nordrhein-Westfalen, die besonders hohe Infiziertenzahlen melden, liegen nach eigenen Angaben bislang keine aktuellen Daten dazu vor. Auch das Statistische Bundesamt hat bislang keine aktuellen Zahlen veröffentlicht. Zumindest bis Mitte März gebe es keine erhöhten Sterbefallzahlen.



Quellen:
Corona-Pandemie: UEbersterblichkeit deutlich gewachsen | tagesschau.de
Corona-Pandemie in Europa: So viele Menschen sterben wirklich | WEB.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> ... Diese haben gerade erst veröffentlicht, dass die Sterblichkeit nicht abgestiegen ist. Im Verhältnis zum Vorjahr, sind gerade mal ein paar tausend Menschen mehr gestorben...


5000 Coronatote. Ja, und was sagt Dir das jetzt? Die Maßnahmen waren erfolgreich. Schau auf unsere Nachbarländer mit zum Teil erheblich strengeren Maßnahmen, aber zum Teil zu spät und in Kombination mit schlechter Intensivbetreuung:
EUROMOMO

Was sagt Dir das jetzt? Mach die Augen auf! Es liegt alles vor Dir


----------



## Tengri86 (23. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise ist jetzt Frühling, da regnet es fast nicht, ich kann also in einer Woche dann mit dem Fahrrad fahren, denn der Bus ist aus hygienischer Sich ein GAU.



Naja es gibt viele Pendler die einen längere Arbeitsweg haben....da wird nichts mit Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Zumal man zum Fahrradfahren in manchen Städten auch einen - schonend formuliert - eher defizitär ausgeprägten Lebenswillen haben muss. Das Risiko, dort unter die Räder zu kommen ist höher, als fatal an COVID-19 zu erkranken. Aber wenigstens besser vermeidbar.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Seit Corona fühle ich mich im Straßenverkehr viel sicherer wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Du hoffst auf die 1,5m Sicherheitsabstand?


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

Nein, es sind halt viel weniger Autos auf der Straße.
Ich scheiß ja auf die 1,5m solange sie nicht meine Existenz im Straßenverkehr ignorieren.


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

Ach und bitte... Hier die Parlaments Rede eines österreichischen Politikers...

YouTube

Vielleicht hilft das ein bisschen beim Denken... 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Super, ein Rechtspopulist zieht Bilanz.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ach und bitte... Hier die Parlaments Rede eines österreichischen Politikers...



Der erzählt genauso viel Müll, wie unsere deutschen rechtsextremen AfD-Politiker.

Und selbst die schaffen es schon Linder beim  Müll zu überbieten.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ach und bitte... Hier die Parlaments Rede eines österreichischen Politikers...
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das ein bisschen beim Denken...



Möglich. Man sollte allerdings die Wirkung schlechter Beispiele nicht überschätzen.
Nur weil der gute Mann drastisch zeigt, wie man auch ohne Nachzudenken ein Ergebnis präsentieren kann, machen es seine Zuhörer ja nicht zwingend richtig.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Zumal auch seine Fakten falsch sind.

Schweden hat bei offiziell ähnlich vielen Infektionen vier mal so viele Tote wie Österreich. Getestet wird in Schweden aber sehr wenig.

Die Todefälle in Schweden sieht man auch bei der Übersterblichkeit:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/corona-uebersterblichkeit-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders drastisch sind die Zahlen in der Altersgruppe der über 65-Jährigen in Belgien, England, Frankreich, Italien, Niederlanden, Spanien, Schottland, Schweden und der Schweiz.




Lustig, ist, dass er über angeblich gekaufte Medien redet, dabei wollte doch sein Nazifreund Strache eine große Zeitung an eine Russische Oligarchin verkaufen.
Wie man die Macht bei der &#8222;Krone&#8220; uebernimmt | krone.at

Ansonsten reichen schon die ersten paar Sekunden des Videos um zu erkennen, dass der Typ ne Scheibe hat.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: Wie das Virus Afrika langfristig schaden koennte | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2020)

Oha, man könnte fast meinen das Trump in die Fußstapfen von Josef Mengele treten will:



> *05:58 Uhr:* *US-Präsident Donald Trump* hat Forscher ermuntert, im Kampf gegen das neuartige Coronavirus zu prüfen, *Menschen direkt Desinfektionsmittel zu spritzen*. Eine solche *Prozedur *wäre aber höchstwahrscheinlich *lebensgefährlich*.
> 
> Trump sagte am Donnerstagabend (Ortszeit) im Weißen Haus vor  Journalisten, es wäre "interessant", das zu prüfen. Unmittelbar vorher  hatte bei der Pressekonferenz ein Regierungsexperte erklärt, dass  Bleich- und Desinfektionsmittel den Erreger Sars-CoV-2 zum Beispiel auf  trockenen metallischen Flächen wie einer Türklinke rasch abtöteten.
> "Gibt  es einen Weg, wie wir so etwas machen könnten - durch Spritzen oder  fast Säubern ... wäre interessant, das zu prüfen", sagte Trump. Das  müsste man natürlich den Ärzten überlassen, fügte er hinzu. "Aber es  klingt für mich interessant", sagte der Präsident weiter.
> ...



Erst vor einigen Monaten seine glorreiche Idee einen Hurikan mit Nuklearwaffen "bekämpfen" zu wollen und jetzt das, der Mann ist doch wirklich nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig.
Vielleicht will er ja als nächstes auch noch prüfen lassen ob man nicht einfach den Kopf abhacken kann, weil das Hirntumore zuverlässig entfernt, oder Farbigen Menschen Bleichmittel spritzen kann, weil sie so nicht mehr wegen ihrer Hautfarbe diskriminiert würden.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Erst vor einigen Monaten seine glorreiche Idee einen Hurikan mit Nuklearwaffen "bekämpfen" zu wollen und jetzt das, der Mann ist doch wirklich nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig.
> Vielleicht will er ja als nächstes auch noch prüfen lassen ob man nicht einfach den Kopf abhacken kann, weil das Hirntumore zuverlässig entfernt, oder Farbigen Menschen Bleichmittel spritzen kann, weil sie so nicht mehr wegen ihrer Hautfarbe diskriminiert würden.


Der  müßte seines Amtes enthoben werden. Der ist eine Gefahr für alle.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ach und bitte... Hier die Parlaments Rede eines österreichischen Politikers...
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das ein bisschen beim Denken...



Der Kommentarbereich ist pures Gold. 
Mein bisheriger Favorit:


> Antwort auf die Frage von Herrn Kickl ist, weil FAST ALLE OBERHÄUPTER DER LÄNDER, DIE BEI DEM VERBRECHEN MITMACHEN, IHRE VÖLKER VERKAUFT HABEN AN dem für mittlerweile allen bekannten Bill Gates und Co., so einfach und aber auch gleichzeitig traurig ist das!



Dass die es überhaupt schaffen, morgens aus dem Bett aufzustehen


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2020)

Die Amis wieder

Coronavirus: USA sollen Mundschutz-Lieferung an Berlin abgefangen haben - Aktuell / Nachrichten | SWR3


----------



## INU.ID (24. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der  müßte seines Amtes enthoben werden. Der ist eine Gefahr für alle.


Er hat irgendwie was von diesem Muhammad as-Sahhaf (aka Comical-Ali), falls den noch jemand kennt.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXl1GkWWGmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vC5UTUAxgpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das ein bisschen beim Denken...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


Und die Erde ist ein intergalaktischer Strafplanet und die Haut kein Organ...


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2020)

Die Studien des Forscherduos Axel Stoll und Rainer Winkler verfolge ich auch mit Begeisterung.


----------



## seahawk (24. April 2020)

Es gibt genug Videos über die Heilwirkung von MMS auf Youtube. Die anale Anwendung ist besonders zu empfehlen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Studien des Forscherduos Axel Stoll und Rainer Winkler verfolge ich auch mit Begeisterung.


Derjeniche, der die Skalarwellen so versteht, wie Stoll wird die Heilung für Covid-19 entwickeln!
Muss man wissen! Weiß nur wieder keiner!


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Studien des Forscherduos Axel Stoll und Rainer Winkler verfolge ich auch mit Begeisterung.


Bitte nur Experten!


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte nur Experten!



 Bitte nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: RKI empfiehlt Tests fuer alle Atemwegsinfekte | tagesschau.de

Laut Robert Koch-Institut gibt es in Deutschland mittlerweile ausreichend Kapazitäten: Das RKI empfiehlt daher Tests auf eine Corona-Infektion auch bei leichten Atemwegsbeschwerden - und warnt zugleich vor weiteren Lockerungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2020)

Und weil es so schön ist musste der Donald "Mengele" Trump nochmal nachlegen und möchte Menschen jetzt mit großen Mengen UV-Licht behandeln:



> Der Experte der Regierung hatte außerdem geschildert, dass sich die  Lebensdauer des Erregers bei direkter Bestrahlung mit Sonnenlicht  dramatisch verkürzt. Auch das nutzte Trump, um über mögliche  Therapieansätze zu spekulieren.
> 
> "*Nehmen wir mal an, wir behandeln  den Körper mit einer enormen Menge, entweder ultraviolettes oder einfach  starkes Licht", sagte Trump. "Mal angenommen, man könnte das Licht in  den Körper bringen, was man durch die Haut oder auf andere Weise tun  kann*." Forscher wollten wohl auch diese Möglichkeit prüfen. "Das ist  ziemlich gewaltig."
> 
> Trump tut sich mit eigenwilligen Corona-Behandlungs-Ideen hervor | WEB.DE


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Man kann da dafür auch einfach rausgehen. Sonne haben wir ja aktuell genug.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann da dafür auch einfach rausgehen. Sonne haben wir ja aktuell genug.



Ja, aber das tötet doch nicht die Corvid-Viren im Körper, dazu ist die Konzentration zu schwach, nach Trumps Ansicht muss das UV-Licht bis in das Körperinnere gelangen, dort die Viren direkt bestrahlen, und sie so töten (neben unzähligen anderen Zellen im Körper).


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er ja als nächstes auch noch prüfen lassen ob man nicht einfach den Kopf abhacken kann, weil das Hirntumore zuverlässig entfernt, oder Farbigen Menschen Bleichmittel spritzen kann, weil sie so nicht mehr wegen ihrer Hautfarbe diskriminiert würden.



Bist du wohl still! Wenn Trump das liest, greift er es doch sofort auf, wie er auch als Reaktion auf FOX News - und vermutlich auch auf dortige Werbespots, den ich denke nicht, dass er das inhaltlich oder konzeptionell unterscheiden kann - lostweeted, ohne den Wahrheitsgehalt geprüft oder überhaupt den Inhalt zumindest annähernd erfasst zu haben.



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Studien des Forscherduos Axel Stoll und Rainer Winkler verfolge ich auch mit Begeisterung.



Es sind ja auch zweifelsohne Experten auf ihrem Gebiet! 



Lediglich über das Gebiet selbst besteht eine gewisse Unklarheit, vermutlich aufgrund der Skalardiffusion.


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und die Erde ist ein intergalaktischer Strafplanet und die Haut kein Organ...


Wow... Da gibt's echt keine Worte mehr. Was nicht sein soll, darf auch jicnt sein, was? 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (24. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Pflegekraefte muessen auf Praemie noch warten

Tausende Pflegekraefte und Verkaeufer muessen aufstocken - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Nach enttaeuschender China-Studie: Muenchener Klinik hat Erfolge mit Remdesivir - n-tv.de


----------



## Duvar (24. April 2020)

Bald kommt Trump auf die Idee die Menschen von innen mit Lava zu spülen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es sind ja auch zweifelsohne Experten auf ihrem Gebiet!



Vor allen Herr Winkler sticht ja immer wieder als Experte für jedes noch so schwierige Themengebiet herraus. 

Zudem muss ich ja sagen bin ich an seinem aktuellen Selbstversuch sehr interessiert, herrausfinden zu wollen ob ein Objekt welches ausreichend Masse aufbaut (in diesen Fall er selbst) die Erde anziehen kann und welche unmittelbaren Auswirkungen dies hat, wenn das in einer kleinen Gemeinde wie dem Altschauerberg  passiert. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Bald kommt Trump auf die Idee die Menschen von innen mit Lava zu spülen.




Las dem Mafiosi vom Bosporus doch auch noch "kluge" Ideen übrig.


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

Ach ja.. Und zu den "massengräbern" in den USA, die ja für die corona töten sind..
Nein, sind sie nicht.. Diese sind für die vielen obdachlosen, die aufgrund der Folgen dieser kriese gestorben sind, weil sie keine Versorgung mehr erhalten. Das sind keine massengräber, sondern Gräber für all jene Leichen, auf die niemand Anspruch Erhebt. Sich ein wenig schlau machen, statt einfach alles hinzunehmen würde schon helfen. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Quelle?
Ansonsten unterlasse deinen SPAM.

Die USA haben mittlerweile 50.000 Tote. Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
Ende des Monats könnten es sogar 65-75.000 sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?


Ist eine billige Methode. So läuft das heute, wenn Angehörige  kein Geld für eine ordentliche Beerdigung haben. So ist das in einem kulturlosem Land, das einzig auf Geldverdienen abzielt. Neokapitalismus der ersten Güte.

Coronavirus-Epidemie in den USA: Arbeiter heben Massengrab auf New Yorker Insel aus - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel
New York: Drohnenaufnahmen zeigen: Stadt errichtet Massengraeber auf Hart Island - Ausland - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/fast-5-200-tote-drohnenaufnahmen-zeigen-new-york-errichtet-massengraeber-auf-hart-island_id_11871800.html schrieb:
			
		

> Statt der normalerweise rund 25 Toten hat die Stadt nun in Corona-Zeiten mehrere Hundert Todesfälle pro Tag zu beklagen.



Da hat man aber auch eine deutliche Übersterblichkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ... Statt der normalerweise rund 25 Toten  ...


Nicht alles ungeprüft glauben.

ca. 8 Millionen Einwohner
ca. 80 Jahre Lebenserwartung
=> 100.000 pro Jahr oder 300 Tote pro Tag

Dann natürlich sein, dass die Alterstruktur der Stadt anders ist und nur aus jungen menschen besteht. Das halte ich aber für eine gewagte Theorie. 1990 gab es alleine 7 Mordopfer pro Tag, 2245 in Summe. Nein, 25 Totre am Tag ist Kokolores


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Woher kommt deine Rechnung??

Hier steht etwas von 60.000 Toten pro Jahr, also 160 am Tag.
Wohin mit den Toten in New York? &#8211; New York Aktuell (04.03.2020)

Zu Hart Island:


			
				https://newyorkaktuell.nyc/wohin-mit-den-toten-in-new-york/ schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch gibt es eine sichere Möglichkeit, in New York beerdigt zu werden, aber dazu muss man in sehr schlechten Umständen sterben. Zwischen der Bronx und Long Island gibt es die kleine Insel Hart Island, mit dem Friedhof der Armen und Unbekannten. Hier beerdigen die Insassen von Rikers Island &#8211; dem größten Gefängnis der USA &#8211; für 25 bis 35 Cent pro Stunde Menschen, für die sich keiner mehr interessiert hat. Wie zu erwarten, ist es hier deshalb auch sehr voll, und über die Jahre sind bis zu 150 Erwachsene an ein- und derselben Stelle beigesetzt worden. Insgesamt fanden in den letzten 150 Jahren 800.000 Beerdigungen auf Hart Island statt. Aber es werden dort nicht nur komplette Erwachsenenleichen bestattet. Die Massengräber sind gestapelt voll mit den Körpern von Totgeborenen, von Kindern, amputierten Körperteilen und unidentifizierten Leichenteilen.



Massengräber waren dort also schon sehr lange üblich.


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, 25 Totre am Tag ist Kokolores


25 Tote pro Tag die dort zu "normalen" da Zeiten begraben werden schätze ich. Es landen ja nicht alle dort.

Edit: Quelle nicht richtig gelesen. Ich ziehe meinen Post zurück.


----------



## geisi2 (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ach ja.. Und zu den "massengräbern" in den USA, die ja für die corona töten sind..
> Nein, sind sie nicht.. Diese sind für die vielen obdachlosen, die aufgrund der Folgen dieser kriese gestorben sind, weil sie keine Versorgung mehr erhalten. Das sind keine massengräber, sondern Gräber für all jene Leichen, auf die niemand Anspruch Erhebt. Sich ein wenig schlau machen, statt einfach alles hinzunehmen würde schon helfen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Das hat man doch hier nicht nötig. Einfach kritiklos das fressen was einem vorgesetzt wird. 
Wer aus der Reihe tanzt wird diffamiert oder lächerlich gemacht. 

So ein einfach gestricktes Weltbild hat aber auch was...denken und recherchieren ist manchmal einfach zu anstrengend.
Ganz wichtig dabei, der VT/rechts/Nazi Reflex falls jemand wirklich mal eine andere Meinung haben sollte. 

Ich mach mir jetzt den Spass (mal wieder) mir komplett das zu gönnen was ein Trump wirklich gesagt hat. 
Da passieren auffallend oft Lücken- und Übersetzungsfehler in der deutschen Berichterstattung. 

Kam bestimmt schon...Spähnchen mit Kollegen samt Ärzten beim kuscheln im Aufzug^^
Nach Eklat um Aufzug-Foto: Wuetende Buerger zeigen Jens Spahn an - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
Ich geh jetzt ne Münze werfen wer jetzt dümmer ist, unser GM oder Trump.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher kommt deine Rechnung??


Das ist mein Daumenwert. Lass bedingt durch die Alterpyramide die Anzahl bei 200 liegen, 25 ist absolut unglaubwürdig.
Aktuell waren es bis zu 800 Toten. Auch da muss man sehen, dass sich über das Jahr die Todesfälle nicht gleichverteilen.
Im Sommer sind es viel weniger, Höhepunkt ist Weihnachten, Hochzeit ist der Winter.



keinnick schrieb:


> 25 Tote pro Tag die dort zu "normalen" da  Zeiten begraben werden schätze ich. Es landen ja nicht alle  dort.


Nein, Du irrst. In dem Zeitungsartikel stand. Vermutet habe ich das, was Du sagst auch, aber es steht da nicht.
_"...  Statt der normalerweise rund 25 Toten hat die Stadt nun in  Corona-Zeiten mehrere Hundert Todesfälle pro Tag zu beklagen. ..."_
Und das ist leicht als Lüge zu entlarven.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Ich hab einen Artikel von Anfang März, also noch kurz vor der großen Corona-Welle in den USA gefunden. Da hat man es als harte Zahlen.
Siehe vorherige Seite. Coronavirus: Jetzt gehts los

Am 04.03.2020, hatten die gerade mal in den USA gesamt 153 Infektionen offiziell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Am 04.03.2020, hatten die gerade mal in den USA gesamt 153 Infektionen offiziell.


Es gab keine Tests im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. Die wurden anfangs einzeln in Bundesstaaten geschickt, wenn den Rückkehrern aus chinesischen Gebieten wurde niemand getestet oder in Quarantäne gesteckt. Hier mal die Zusammenfassung dessen, was hier hier schon irgendwo in den über 5000 Beiträgen tagesaktuell verlinkt hatte. Der Umgang war am Anfang katastrophal.

_"... Tatsächlich herrscht bei den Coronavirus-Tests ein regelrechtes Chaos.  Erst lehnten die USA die von der Weltgesundheitsorganisation angebotenen  Komponenten ab, weil ihre Seuchenbekämpfungsbehörde Center for Disease  Control ein eigenes Verfahren entwickelt hatte. Diese Tests erwiesen  sich im Februar dann aber als fehlerhaft. Zudem war das Labor, in dem  sie entwickelt wurden, verunreinigt.

... Nach wochenlangem Zögern erlaubte die Trump-Regierung Ende Februar dann  auch privaten Labors, in das Geschäft einzusteigen. Diese nutzen jedoch  ganz unterschiedliche Materialien und Methoden, die nicht kompatibel  sind. ...

... Ende März präsentierte er bei einer Pressekonferenz ein angebliches  Wunder-Testgerät des Herstellers Abbott. Doch dieser Apparat war nie für  den Masseneinsatz geplant, und die erforderlichen Kartuschen sind nicht  ausreichend verfügbar. Lieferengpässe bei Abstrichstäbchen,  Reagenzgläsern und Chemikalien bremsen allerorten die Untersuchungen.  &#8220;Ich habe 300 Labors in meinem Bundesstaat&#8221;, klagt Andrew Cuomo, der  Gouverneur von New York: &#8220;Aber wir können die Tests nicht bekommen.&#8221; ..._
Corona-Tests in den USA: Pleiten, Pech und Pandemie


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

Weißt du was lustig is. Ich habe zuvor bei fast allem eine Quelle gepostet.  Hat keine sau interessiert, hat man nicht ein einziges Mal Bezug darauf genommen.

Ich habe als Quellen genannt: Robert Koch Institut, med Uni Wien, öffentlich rechtliche, den Standard und ein paar weitere, inklusive der stellvertretenden Leiterin des Instituts für Mikro biologie, Virologie und Epidemiologie Leipzig.

Hat keine sau interessiert, hat niemand reagiert, hat nicht einer für wert befunden etwas dazu zu sagen. Ihr seid einfach nur ein blinder und kindischer Haufen, der von Gesprächskultur keine Ahnung hat und lieber angreift statt mal Dinge von unterschiedlichen Seiten zu betrachten. Eure Antwort auf all diese Dinge war die Tagesschau. Euch ist wirklich nicht zu helfen. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

@geisi2
Danke... Ich habe nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen! 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk

Ach und für den Rest... Rehcnet euch bitte mal aus. Die todesrate der infizierten ist nun angeblich jeden Monat um den Faktor 3 gestiegen, bei einer durch drosten bestätigten, realen todesrate von 0,25 bis 0,37% (die 2% sind längst widerlegt), wäre selbst im Falle dessen, dass die gesamte Weltbevölkerung sich infiziert, bis spätestens August Ende. Dann wären gerundet 5,6 Millionen Menschen gestorben. In der gleichen Zeit sterben jährlich und das seit Jahrzehnten, 2,3 mal so viele Menschen an Hunger und durst, wobei diese rate noch deutlich anziehen wird, wegen der lahm gelegten Wirtschaft.

Diese Menschen sind euch aber egal, denn jetzt fürchtet ihr um eure eigene Haut. Hunger und durst ist ja nicht euer Problem, sondern corona. Sowas hysterisch egoistisches gibt es kein zweites Mal, wie die Menschen der ersten Welt.


----------



## fipS09 (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Euch ist wirklich nicht zu helfen.



Vielleicht ist der Grund das da keiner wirklich drauf eingeht einfach das die Gegenseite genauso denkt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. April 2020)

Bundesliga-Neustart mit Masken: Experten fordern harte Massnahmen fuer Fussballer - FOCUS Online

Ich bin echt gespannt wie das gehen soll.



Ziel ist es, dass diese Atemschutz-Masken "auch bei Sprints, Kopfbällen und Zweikämpfen nicht verrutschen". Spieler dürfen diese Masken während des Spiels nicht berühren... ohauerhauerha


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt wie das gehen soll.


Das wird famos. Der Ball ist ideales Übertragungselement. Ein Infizierter im Trainingskamp und alle haben es. Und dann stecken sich die Mannschaften gegenseitig an. Intensivmedizin wird keiner benötigen, schwere Verläufe wird es auch nicht geben. Aber Folgeschäden:

_"... Dabei ist er nun bei sechs Tauchsportlern zu schockierenden Ergebnissen  gekommen, die eine COVID-19 Erkrankung in häuslicher Quarantäne  ausgestanden haben. Sie weisen erhebliche Schäden an der Lunge auf. "Das ist schockierend, wir verstehen nicht, was hier gerade passiert.  ..."_
Warnung an Taucher: Von COVID-19 genesene Sportler mit bleibenden Lungenschaeden?  - Allgemein - Mehr Sport - sportschau.de

Kann daran liegen, dass Taucher Lungenvorschäden haben. Aber es ist ein Indiz, was mit Leistungssportlern nach einer Infektion passieren kann. Das war es dann, reicht dann für den Superstar noch für die Regionalliga.


----------



## muadib (24. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Seit Corona fühle ich mich im Straßenverkehr viel sicherer wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin



Die Anzahl der Autofahrer, die wissen wollen ab welcher Drehzahl ihr Motor abriegelt, hat meiner Meinung nach, in den Wochen deutlich zugenommen.

Dieser Artikel bestätigt dann auch diese Vermutung.


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Grund das da keiner wirklich drauf eingeht einfach das die Gegenseite genauso denkt.


Aha...  Erklär das mal der stellvertretenden Leiterin des Mikro biologischen Instituts, erzähl das dem Kliniker köhnlein und erzähl das der med Uni Wien und dem rki.  Erklär ihnen bitte, dass euer Wissen aus der Tagesschau aber total verifiziert is. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (24. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Bundesliga-Neustart mit Masken: Experten fordern harte Massnahmen fuer Fussballer - FOCUS Online
> 
> Ich bin echt gespannt wie das gehen soll.
> 
> ...



Besser gleich ganz sein lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach nur ein blinder und  kindischer Haufen, der von Gesprächskultur keine Ahnung hat und lieber  angreift statt mal Dinge von unterschiedlichen Seiten zu betrachten.


Vielleicht solltest Du zuerst an Deiner Argumentationsweise arbeiten. Alles, was Du liest, lesen wir auch, und wir bewerten es. Aber wir beleidigen niemanden. Die vorhandenen Zahlen bieten verdammt viel Interpretationsspielraum, alleine schon medizinisch., Was man daraus politisch macht und welcher Weg in Summe _"der beste"_ ist, ist völlig offen. Alleine schon die Definition_ "der beste"_ liegt verdammt im Auge des Betrachtes. Für Trump und Ko zählt das Leben eines Demokraten oder Armen gar nichts, da geht es nur um Vermeidung wirtschaftlicher Schäden. Andere wollen Tote um jeden Preis verhindern mit absurden Sätzen wie_ "Das Leben hat keinen Preis"_, diese Dummschwätzer, die sich nicht im klaren sind, was Medizin heute alles kann und was das kostet, wenn es bei jeder Krankheit konsequent angewendet wird. Was aber langfristig der beste Weg ist, weiß auch niemand. Wann gibt es denn einen wirksamen Impfstoff? In zwei Monaten oder nie? Wie hoch ist die Dunkelziffer der Infizierten und damit der immunisierte Teil der Bevölkerung? Wie lange hält die Immunisierung? Weiß keine Sau, kann man nur vermuten. Welche langfristigen Schäden erzeugt die Infektion? Weiß kein Mensch. Wieviele Tote gibt es durch die Isolierung und durch Schließung der Geschäfte? Wird nicht einmal untersucht. Du siehst, es gibt einen Blumenstrauß an möglichen Wegen von einfach alles ignorieren bis hinzu kompletten Shutdown wir in China. Und Du Sappelkopf meinst, irgendwer wüßte, dass "der richtige Weg" ist. Wie soll man Dich ernst nehmen? Mein Ziel ist es weiterhin, die Infektion komplett austrotten. Aber genau den Weg haben wir versemmelt, aber so richtig. Jetzt hilft nur noch ein Impfstoff und das kann dauern, lange, sehr lange.

- Offtopic, aber so gaaaanz offtopic -


muadib schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Autofahrer, die wissen wollen ab welcher Drehzahl ihr Motor abriegelt.


Die Deppen müssen nur einmal im Leerlauf den Motor höher und höher drehen lassen und hören dann, ab wann die Zündung abstellt. 

Und wenn ich diesen Begriff "illegales Straßenrennen höre". Ausnahmlslos jede unserer Motorradausfahrten in den Achtzigenr und Neunzigern, und ich fuhr über 500.000 Motorradkilometer, waren nach heutigen Verständnis "illegale Rennen". Je mehr man hinschaut, umso mehr findet man. Wir hatten mit ca. zwanzig Fahrenden im losen Stammtisch und zusammen etlichen Millionen Kilometern übrigens keinen einzigen Ausfall und nur einen schweren Unfall, der aber technisch bedingt war. Wir hatten klare Regeln, überholt niemals in der Gruppe, weil genau das gefährlich wird, wir schickten immer die erfahrensten Fahrer noch vorne um der Reihe nach konnte gelernt werden. Es gab klare Handzeichen zur Warnung nach hinten.  Und dann kann der D-Zug rauschen, aber so richtig. 

Wir sind da langsam gefahren, wo es Menschen störte oder gefährlich war, niemand hatte leergeräumte Auspüffe,  und wie fuhren dort "zügig", wo keine Gefahren  lauerten. Auf der Straße fährt man, da man anders fährt, mehr Schräglage als auf Rennstrecken, in denen immer nennenswerte Anteile der Haftung für die Beschleunigung drauf gehen. Passt man auf, ist das sicher. Zumindest mit unseren tendenziell nur leicht übermotorisierten Gurken damals, denke ich an die 72PS meiner NS 400 R. Was man heute mit 200PS im Motorrad will, werde ich nie verstehen. Ich fuhr 1988 in Brünn eine auf 1340 ccm aufgeborte GSX 1100 mit allem, was der Tuningbaum hergab. Die hatte gemessene über 180PS am Hinterrad und der Fahrspaß ging gegen null, weil selbst Gerade ein ständiger Balanceakt waren, mit einem Hinterrad, was auch bei 200km/h noch zum Durchdrehen neigte. Das ist Stress pur, aber keine Fahrfreude. Mit meiner NS 400 R fuhr ich 8h am Stück in Brünn und das Grinsen ging danach von Ohr zu Ohr.  Mit übermotorisierten Gefährten ist nach 15min der Konzentrationsspeicher übergelaufen. 

Dabei wäre in Coronazeiten gerade das Fahren in der Natur viel besser, als das dichtgedrängte Liegen  im Park heute. So ist das hat. Sprit gab es fir gestern für 99Cent. Erinnerte mich an die Zeit, als es noch 99 Pfennig waren. Lange her ....


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ich habe zuvor bei fast allem eine Quelle gepostet.



Wo denn bitte?
In deinen  Beiträgen taucht außer dem YouTube-Video kein einziger Link auf.

Eine wissenschaftliche Quelle wird so angeben (nach ISO 690): 
_SCHERR, Albert. Corona-Krise: Was zeigt sich in der Herstellung und Bewältigung eines Ausnahmezustandes über die Möglichkeiten und Formen gesellschaftlicher Problembearbeitung?. Sozial Extra, 2020, S. 1._

Im Netz halt einfach als Link: Corona-Krise - Was zeigt sich in der Herstellung und Bewältigung eines Ausnahmezustandes über die Möglichkeiten und Formen gesellschaftlicher Problembearbeitung? | National Library of Medicine

Vielleicht hättest du doch mal richtig studieren sollen.



Agathon12 schrieb:


> Aha... Erklär das mal der stellvertretenden Leiterin des Mikro biologischen Instituts, erzähl das dem Kliniker köhnlein und erzähl das der med Uni Wien und dem rki. Erklär ihnen bitte, dass euer Wissen aus der Tagesschau aber total verifiziert is.



Die Nachrichten aus der Tageschau, beziehen sich u.a. auf das RKI. Die Pressekonferenzen werden zum Teil dort auch live übertragen. 

Das Ding im Schädel ist zum denken da. 

Ansonsten fehlen immer noch Quellen, die deine angeblichen Aussagen bestätigen, bzw. überhaupt ermöglich diese beim Urheber nachzulesen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Weißt du was lustig is. Ich habe zuvor bei fast allem eine Quelle gepostet.  Hat keine sau interessiert, hat man nicht ein einziges Mal Bezug darauf genommen.



Wozu auch? Die Quellen ficht niemand an, sondern die teils bezugslosen, teils unfundierten und  teils geradezu abstrusen Schlüsse, die du daraus ziehst.



> Ihr seid einfach nur ein blinder und kindischer Haufen, der von Gesprächskultur keine Ahnung hat



Stimmt. Lediglich du bist hinsichtlich deines Gesprächsverhaltens hinreichend kultiviert, um alle anderen Gesprächsteilnehmer summarisch als "blinder und kindischer Haufen" zu bezeichnen.

Als du beispielsweise fundiert das Prinzip der wundersamen Geldvermehrung im Bankenwesen geschildert hast, hatte ich von dir noch das Bild, dass du offenkundig selbst von dir in zehnfacher Potenz hast. Da dachte ich noch, dass hier mal wieder jemand angetreten ist, der sich informiert und seine Schlüsse zieht. Das Problem ist jedoch, wie oben schon angedeutet, dass du dich zwar tatsächlich informierst, deine Schlüsse jedoch nicht aufgrund der vorliegenden Informationen, sondern nach einer Agenda ziehst.

Und das, mein Bester, halte ich persönlich für schlimmer, als wenn komplette Idioten irgendwelchen abstrusen Theorien anhängen. Es gibt nichts Gefährlicheres als ein fundiertes Halbwissen, gepaart mit einem gesunden Ego und volatiler Eloquenz. Aus diesem Holz sind Rattenfänger geschnitzt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Autofahrer, die wissen wollen ab welcher Drehzahl ihr Motor abriegelt, hat meiner Meinung nach, in den Wochen deutlich zugenommen.



Passend dazu werden dafür jetzt die Bußgelder am 28.04.2020 erhöht:
Autoposer: Drohen Strafen? - Veraenderungen am Auto 2020
StVO-Novelle tritt am 28. April in Kraft: Neue hoehere Bussgelder


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In deinen  Beiträgen taucht außer dem YouTube-Video kein einziger Link auf.


Und dann diese Unsitte, Youtube links ohne weiteren Text in den Raum zu hauen. Warum sollte ich dafür Zeit verschwenden, das wird einfach ignoriert. Wenn man nicht einmal in der Lage ist eine kurze Zusammenfassung des Dargestellten zu geben, dann ist ein Beitrag völlig ohne Wert. Aber das wird der User auch noch lernen, wenn er denn diskutieren will. Das hat ja nicht den Anschein. Da hilft dann eine der wichtigsten Funktionen im Forum.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Ich hatte mir die 16 min sogar angesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die 16 min sogar angesehen.


Selber schuld .... Auf Zeitdiebe reagiert man konsequent. Aber gut, das ist eine Erfahrung, die mit dem Alter kommt. Da wirst Du auch irgendwann hinkommen. Und es ist ein typisches Projektmanagerproblem. Dummschwätzer müssen sofort aus dem Team entfernt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Als Forensiker ist man ja geübt auch den letzten Müll mit der nötigen Distanz anzusehen um nach Ermittlungsansätzen zu schauen.

Schließlich soll man ja selbst zu den Erkenntnissen kommen.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ach und für den Rest... Rehcnet euch bitte mal aus. Die todesrate der infizierten ist nun angeblich jeden Monat um den Faktor 3 gestiegen, bei einer durch drosten bestätigten, realen todesrate von 0,25 bis 0,37% (die 2% sind längst widerlegt), wäre selbst im Falle dessen, dass die gesamte Weltbevölkerung sich infiziert, bis spätestens August Ende. Dann wären gerundet 5,6 Millionen Menschen gestorben. In der gleichen Zeit sterben jährlich und das seit Jahrzehnten, 2,3 mal so viele Menschen an Hunger und durst, wobei diese rate noch deutlich anziehen wird, wegen der lahm gelegten Wirtschaft.



Ja, zusätzlich zu denen, die sowieso sterben. Aber das ist eben überflüssig, weil man das durch einfache Maßnahmen verringern kann.
Klar, man kann auch den Hunger bekämpfen, indem man die Verteilung verbessert. Aber darum geht es ja nicht.
Man könnte auch den Klimawandel bekämpfen, denn durch den werden noch weit mehr Menschen sterben als durch jede Infektionskrankheit. Aber auch darum geht es hier nicht.
Dafür gibt es einen Präsidenten, der öffentlich dazu aufruft, die Ordnung eines Bundesstaates zu gefährden. Sowas gehört in den Knast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

Und hier eine neu Sau des größten Komikers aller Zeiten mit dem dicksten Knopf, der nach allen menschen zum Verhängnis wird. Es ist und bleibt der dämlichste Kretin der Welt. 

*Um sie von Corona zu befreien: Trump schlägt vor, Infizierten Desinfektionsmittel zu spritzen*
Donald Trump: Koennen wir Desinfektionsmittel spritzen, um Infizierte von Corona zu befreien? | STERN.de



DKK007 schrieb:


> Als Forensiker ist man ja geübt auch den letzten Müll mit der nötigen Distanz anzusehen um nach Ermittlungsansätzen zu schauen.


Ja gut, verstehe. Andere Berufe, andere Vorgehensweisen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher kommt deine Rechnung??
> 
> Hier steht etwas von 60.000 Toten pro Jahr, also 160 am Tag.
> Wohin mit den Toten in New York? &#8211; New York Aktuell (04.03.2020)


Du  siehst, meine Abschätzung von 300 mit Fehlerbalken auf 200 herunter  liegt ziemlich dich an den realen 160. Das "25" Kokolores sind, war   klar. 

Physiker rechnen und denken in Zehnerpotenzten. Das ist ein Fehler um den Faktor 2 völlig egal. Aber einen Faktor 10 muss man erkennen. Von Physikern kommen so grandiose Sätze wie "Vorzeichen sind Glückssache" geht es um das Minuszeichen oder nicht. Das ist immer nur einer Frage der Betrachtung und des Bezugssystems.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und hier eine neu Sau des größten Komikers aller Zeiten mit dem dicksten Knopf, der nach allen menschen zum Verhängnis wird. Es ist und bleibt der dämlichste Kretin der Welt.
> 
> *Um sie von Corona zu befreien: Trump schlägt vor, Infizierten Desinfektionsmittel zu spritzen*
> Donald Trump: Koennen wir Desinfektionsmittel spritzen, um Infizierte von Corona zu befreien? | STERN.de
> ...



Das war eher als Frage von ihm gemeint. So peinlich wie das vielleicht ist (man kann sowas vielleicht fragen, aber nicht bei einer Pressekonferenz   ), ebenso peinlich ist, was die Medien daraus machen.
"Trump schlägt vor..."


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das war eher als Frage von ihm gemeint. So peinlich wie das vielleicht ist (man kann sowas vielleicht fragen, aber nicht bei einer Pressekonferenz   ), ebenso peinlich ist, was die Medien daraus machen.
> "Trump schlägt vor..."



Da kannst du aber sehen, dass Trump keinen Wert auf Berater legt. Die würden ihm so einen Unsinn nie vorschlagen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. April 2020)

Und wenn er einen hatte, wird der jetzt wohl nicht mehr da sein 
Ne, aber das hörte sich für mich nach einer fixen Idee an. Vorher hat jemand (Name war leider nicht eingeblendet) über die Überlebenszeiten des Virus auf Oberflächen mit Bezug zu Temperatur, Luftfeuchte referiert und daraus Ideen abgeleitet (z. B. die gezielte Klimatisierung von Innenräumen zur Desinfektion). Dann ging es um Desinfektionsmittel etc. Und da setzte Trump an und fragte, ob man das nicht mal prüfen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Bundesliga-Neustart mit Masken: Experten fordern harte Massnahmen fuer Fussballer - FOCUS Online
> 
> Ich bin echt gespannt wie das gehen soll.
> 
> ...




Der Rubel muß rollen,
oder glaubtst du daran,
die ganze millionenschwere Fußballmafia würde 
freiwillig auf einen Cent verzichten? 

Die Frage, ob das jetzt überhaupt systemrelevant ist,
stellt sich doch gar nicht mehr. 
Da haben die Lobbyisten gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das war eher als Frage von ihm gemeint. So peinlich wie das vielleicht ist (man kann sowas vielleicht fragen, aber nicht bei einer Pressekonferenz   ), ebenso peinlich ist, was die Medien daraus machen.
> "Trump schlägt vor..."



Nein, das ist schon korrekt, schließlich schlägt er Medizinern und Biologen vor, diese Möglichkeit zu prüfen.
Eine ergebnisoffene Frage sieht anders aus.

(Ganz davon abgesehen, dass jeder einigermaßen helle Grundschüler nicht auf die Idee käme, so etwas Abwegiges auch nur als Frage zu formulieren ...)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> "Trump schlägt vor..."


Die Medien verstehen, was rhetorische Fragen sind. Es war keine Frage von Trump, es war der Vorwurf an die dämlichen Mediziner, kein MMS einzusetzen. Trump sollte man einen ordentlichen  Einlauf mit Chlorbleiche verpassen, also das, was seine geliebten Freunde an jeder Stelle empfehlen.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Und wenn er einen hatte, wird der jetzt wohl nicht mehr da sein
> Ne, aber das hörte sich für mich nach einer fixen Idee an. Vorher hat jemand (Name war leider nicht eingeblendet) über die Überlebenszeiten des Virus auf Oberflächen mit Bezug zu Temperatur, Luftfeuchte referiert und daraus Ideen abgeleitet (z. B. die gezielte Klimatisierung von Innenräumen zur Desinfektion). Dann ging es um Desinfektionsmittel etc. Und da setzte Trump an und fragte, ob man das nicht mal prüfen kann.



Letztendlich kann auch Alkohol desinfizieren. Also einen großen Schluck Wodka und damit die Lungen spülen.


----------



## fipS09 (24. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Und da setzte Trump an und fragte, ob man das nicht mal prüfen kann.


Sowas kann man als absoluter Laie fragen, aber doch nicht auf so einer Pressekonferenz  wenn das möglich wäre, wären quasi alle Infektionskrankheiten ausgerottet und man würde einfach die Leute bei ersten Symptomen kurz durchspülen.


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du zuerst an Deiner Argumentationsweise arbeiten. Alles, was Du liest, lesen wir auch, und wir bewerten es. Aber wir beleidigen niemanden. Die vorhandenen Zahlen bieten verdammt viel Interpretationsspielraum, alleine schon medizinisch., Was man daraus politisch macht und welcher Weg in Summe _"der beste"_ ist, ist völlig offen. Alleine schon die Definition_ "der beste"_ liegt verdammt im Auge des Betrachtes. Für Trump und Ko zählt das Leben eines Demokraten oder Armen gar nichts, da geht es nur um Vermeidung wirtschaftlicher Schäden. Andere wollen Tote um jeden Preis verhindern mit absurden Sätzen wie_ "Das Leben hat keinen Preis"_, diese Dummschwätzer, die sich nicht im klaren sind, was Medizin heute alles kann und was das kostet, wenn es bei jeder Krankheit konsequent angewendet wird. Was aber langfristig der beste Weg ist, weiß auch niemand. Wann gibt es denn einen wirksamen Impfstoff? In zwei Monaten oder nie? Wie hoch ist die Dunkelziffer der Infizierten und damit der immunisierte Teil der Bevölkerung? Wie lange hält die Immunisierung? Weiß keine Sau, kann man nur vermuten. Welche langfristigen Schäden erzeugt die Infektion? Weiß kein Mensch. Wieviele Tote gibt es durch die Isolierung und durch Schließung der Geschäfte? Wird nicht einmal untersucht. Du siehst, es gibt einen Blumenstrauß an möglichen Wegen von einfach alles ignorieren bis hinzu kompletten Shutdown wir in China. Und Du Sappelkopf meinst, irgendwer wüßte, dass "der richtige Weg" ist. Wie soll man Dich ernst nehmen? Mein Ziel ist es weiterhin, die Infektion komplett austrotten. Aber genau den Weg haben wir versemmelt, aber so richtig. Jetzt hilft nur noch ein Impfstoff und das kann dauern, lange, sehr lange.
> 
> - Offtopic, aber so gaaaanz offtopic -
> 
> ...


Du bist lustig.
Weißt du, nicht ich habe beleidigt, sondern würde mehrfach angegriffen, geschnitten, als Lügner und Besserwisser bezeichnet und man hat versucht mich lächerlich zu machen.

Ich habe Quellen genannt, die mehr als seriös sind, ich habe Quellen genannt, die sogar in vielen Dingen konträr zueinander stehen, ich habe mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass noch kein einziges, sinnvolles Argument gebracht wurde, außer das hirnlose Posten von Tagesschau links und ähnlichem.
Jetzt willst du mir erklären, wie ein Gespräch funktioniert?
Ich war höflich, ich habe stets versucht argumentativ zu kontern und dies mit Quellen zu untermalen, aber leider zieht das hier nicht.
Hier greift man denjenigen an, den man nicht widerlegen kann.

Wenn ich die Regelungen des rkis poste und deren Vorgehensweise und das direkt von deren eigener Internetseite, dann ist es kein gültiges Gegenargument, eine Nachrichtensendung zu zitieren.

Wenn ich die Leiterin eines Mikro biologischen Instituts für Virologie und Epidemiologie als Quelle für ein Zitat und eine Aussage verwende, dann ist es kein gültiges Argument, mich anzugreifen.

Wenn ich den Standart und einen Arzt als Quelle zur Unterstreichung meiner Aussage über die zweifelhafte Aussagekraft von Antikörper und PCI testungen nenne und gleichzeitig die zuvor genannte Leiterin des Instituts als zusatz mit nenne, weil diese über die PCI etwas anders denkt, aber sehr deutlich macht, dass es bei de rpci stark davon abhängt, welches testkit, welche Ausgangs bzw Vergleich Sequenz verwendet wird, wie gut das zu untersuchen e Material ist und wer der ausführende tester ist, so ist es kein gültiges Gegenargument, mir erneut den link einer nachrichtenseite entgegen zu werfen.

Wenn ich sage, dass man allen Dingen gleich kritisch gegenüber treten, diese überprüfen und durchdenken sollte und dies nur geht. Indem man sich mehrere Perspektiven anhört und ansieht, ist es kein gültiges Argument, mich indirekt anzugreifen, indem man mich nach meiner proffesur fragt.

Wenn ich das deutsche Bundesamt für die Erfassung von sterbedaten als Quelle heranziehe, bzw erkläre wie die gesetzeslage zu den hilfsZahlungen definitiv aussieht und weshalb es unsinnig ist sich einzubinden die mittelständische und kleine privatwirtschaft würde durch diese gerettet werden und dies bekräftige, indem ich erkläre wie kredite funktionieren und wie das geldsystem funktioniert und weshalb es absolut naiv und fast schon stupide ist zu denken, diese kriese würde nicht in einer wirtschaftlichen Katastrophe enden, so ist es kein gültiges Gegenargument, mich als Besserwisser zu bezeichnen

Und über all dem schwebend ist das erste "Argument" das man mir entgegen brachte, ich würde lügen, Punkt.

Nicht ein gültiges Argument, nicht eine Diskussion auf Augenhöhe, nichts. Nurnhaltlisen Blödsinn, Unterstellungen und nachgeplapperte Nachrichten Texte. Das ist so dermaßen peinlich. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Sowas kann man als absoluter Laie fragen, aber doch nicht auf so einer Pressekonferenz  wenn das möglich wäre, wären quasi alle Infektionskrankheiten ausgerottet und man würde einfach die Leute bei ersten Symptomen kurz durchspülen.



Trump geht einfach davon aus, dass die Hirnspülung, die ihn damals vom Verstand und den damit einhergehenden Denkschmerzen befreit hat, auch bei anderen Krankheiten hilft.


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo denn bitte?
> In deinen  Beiträgen taucht außer dem YouTube-Video kein einziger Link auf.
> 
> Eine wissenschaftliche Quelle wird so angeben (nach ISO 690):
> ...


Dann mein Freund, hast du nicht hingesehen, sondern nur sinnlos zurück gefeuert.

Ich habe das rki verlinkt, ich habe das Youtube Video der Leiterin des Instituts zu leibzig verli kt, ich habe dr köhnleins Beitrag in einem Format der öffentlich rechtlichen verlinkt, ich habe den Standart verlinkt, ich habe die Wiener med Universität über eine externe Seite verlinkt, ich habe so einiges verlinkt. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Du bist lustig.


Nein, ich bin sachlich. Und was Du hier ablieferst, passt nicht ins Forum. So einfach ist das. 
Für Deinesgleichen gibt es Foren für Leichtgläubige mit einfachen Lösungen. Und tschüß


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> ich habe dr köhnleins Beitrag in einem Format der öffentlich rechtlichen verlinkt


Radio Moskau ist ÖR? Zumal dieser Köhnlein: Claus Koehnlein &#8211; Psiram 

und wenn man schonmal dabei ist: Psiram >> COVID-19: die Hobby-Epidemiologen geben Entwarnung


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

@Agathon12 Du hast zwar irgendwelche Namen in den Raum geworfen, Link ist aber keiner da.
Ansonsten den gefälligst erneut posten, bzw. deinen eigenen Beitrag mit dem Link zitieren.

Wo du Daten vom RKI usw. kopiert hast, ist auch nicht ersichtlich. Und wenn, wäre das ein Plagiat. 
In deinem Text ist nämlich weder durch einen QUOTE, noch durch Anführungszeichen oder andere Schriftart zu erkennen, wo etwas von woanders wurde kopiert. 

Und selbst dann müssen bei Zitaten am Zitat oder am Ende des Beitrags/Textes die Quellen eindeutig auffindbar angegeben werden.
Beim QUOTE kann man die Quelle direkt im Code angeben:

```
[QUOTE=Quellenangabe]<Text>[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Das Rotkaeppchen hat sich aber eine ganz schön dreiste Frischzellenkur erlaubt. Und alles nur, um mit ihrem Armani-Mundschutz für oben und unten angeben zu können ...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin sachlich.



Nur wenns dir passt, oder nicht gerade wieder das Rentermotzen zuschlägt. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Rotkaeppchen hat sich aber eine ganz schön  dreiste Frischzellenkur erlaubt. Und alles nur, um mit ihrem  Armani-Mundschutz für oben und unten angeben zu können ...



Ich finde das Bild ja recht sexsitisch, so freizügig wie da der Mund dargestellt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> . Und alles nur, um mit ihrem Armani-Mundschutz


Hunkemöller! Und was meinst Du mit Frischzellenkur? Ich bin natürlich 39!!

Ja, die ganze Industrie springt auf das Coronavirus an:
Fuer sinnliche Stunden: Hunkemoeller bringt Dessous-Atemschutzmasken-Kollektion auf den Markt


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hunkemöller! Und was meinst Du mit Frischzellenkur? Ich bin natürlich 39!!
> 
> Ja, die ganze Industrie springt auf das Coronavirus an:
> Fuer sinnliche Stunden: Hunkemoeller bringt Dessous-Atemschutzmasken-Kollektion auf den Markt



Da sieht man mal, Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Rotkaeppchen hat sich aber eine ganz schön dreiste Frischzellenkur erlaubt. Und alles nur, um mit ihrem Armani-Mundschutz für oben und unten angeben zu können ...



Heißt der Mundschutz für unten nicht anders?


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hunkemöller! Und was meinst Du mit Frischzellenkur? Ich bin natürlich 39!!



Und warum nimmt du dann deine Enkelin als Avatar, hm?  



> Ja, die ganze Industrie springt auf das Coronavirus an:
> Fuer sinnliche Stunden: Hunkemoeller bringt Dessous-Atemschutzmasken-Kollektion auf den Markt



Ich komme mir jetzt mit meinen Tukan- und Elefantenaccessoires richtig schäbig vor.


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Rotkaeppchen hat sich aber eine ganz schön dreiste Frischzellenkur erlaubt. Und alles nur, um mit ihrem Armani-Mundschutz für oben und unten angeben zu können ...


Frischzellenkur? Wohl er das Gesicht des letzten Opfers der Hells Grannies:
https://c8.alamy.com/comp/BP9DDY/he...s-and-now-for-something-completely-BP9DDY.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

Und das nächste wirkungslose "Wundermittel: Remdesivir

_"... Nicht mal eine Woche später wurden am Donnerstagabend ebenso  ungesicherte Hinweise bekannt, dass das Mittel Patienten möglicherweise  doch nicht nutzt: Die "Financial Times"  berichtete am Donnerstag, dass es mithilfe von Remdesivir nicht  gelungen sei, den Gesundheitszustand von Corona-Patienten zu verbessern.  Die Zeitung berief sich dabei auf die unfertige Zusammenfassung einer  Studie aus China, die offenbar aus Versehen kurzzeitig auf der Website  der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) zu sehen war. Die WHO bestätigte  die Datenpanne. ..."_
Corona: Verwirrung um Studie zu Ebola-Medikament Remdesivir - DER SPIEGEL

Die korrupte Pharmaforschung der USA wollen das natürlich ganz anderes darstellen. Pharma"forschung" ist mit das heikelste, was wissenschaftlichen Vorgehen zur Zeit hervorbringt. Es gibt betrogen, dass sich die Balken  biegen, Mittelchen, die 3-5% der Patienten etwas helfen, werden als "Medikamente" eingestuft, etc.

Da heißt es immer vorsichtig zu bleiben, wenn man eine Studie liest, wie jene aus statsnews der angeblichen Wirkung. Keine Kontrollgruppe, keine Beschreibungung des Alters und der Vorerkrankungen. Nix, nur eine wertlose "Studie", nennen wir es lieber ein Marketingblatt.
Gilead data suggests coronavirus patients are responding to treatment


----------



## Slezer (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> [..]
> Die korrupte Phramaforschung der USA wollen das natürlich ganz anderes darstellen. [..]



Finde ich nicht richtig das du mal wieder gegen dir USA hetzt. Ist für dich immer nur Deutschland Deutschland die nr1 und antikorrupt? Kommst du etwa aus der rechten Ecke? Andere Länder haben sehr gute Forschungen geleistet. Nicht nur Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich komme mir jetzt mit meinen Tukan- und Elefantenaccessoires richtig schäbig vor.



Pfui, ab in die Ecke,
und schäme Dich!!!!


----------



## Agathon12 (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wozu auch? Die Quellen ficht niemand an, sondern die teils bezugslosen, teils unfundierten und  teils geradezu abstrusen Schlüsse, die du daraus ziehst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was redest du? Ich habe noch keine Schlussfolgerungen gezogen, sondern fragen gestellt und Quellen verlinkt.
Wobei, ich habe eine Aussage zu Antikörper Tests geleistet und ein paar Zahlen gelistet. Wirkliche Schlüsse... So weit war ich noch nicht einmal.

Meine Schlussfolgerung ist jedoch folgende (die gibt es frei Haus und die hab ich mir auch ohne Youtube gebildet, ganz alleine) :

Die Corona kriese, unabhängig davon, was wer denkt, glaubt oder will, wird diese Wirtschaft definitiv in die Knie zwingen und ich spreche nicht von der großen Industrie und den big Playern und die Folgen des shut downs werden unermesslich sein, weil es noch andere Menschen gibt, als uns..  2/3 der Erde sind 3. Welt Länder. Diese können diese kriese nicht abfedern.
Unsere Staaten können dies schon nicht und das wird einem auch schnell klar, wenn man sich die gesetzliche Lage bezüglich der hilfsgelder genauer ansieht, wie sie ausgeschüttet werden und an wen, bzw wen nicht und in welcher Höhe.

Zu sagen unternehmen müssten auf ein Jahr berechnete Ersparnisse aufweisen, ist eine reine Utopie und hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun.

Letztlich habe ich bestimmt nicht die Kompetenz eine Aussage darüber zu machen, ob dieses Virus real ist oder nicht, wie es so viele andere versuchen. Das ist einfach nur vermessen, allerdings ist es ein Fakt, dass die todesrate rasant zunimmt, wenn in erster Linie Risiko Gruppen und vorerkrankte in eine Statistik mit einbezogen werden. So kam man auch auf die 2% und das hat nichts mit meinem Denken zu tun, sondern ist ein Fakt. Ca 0,37% ist der reale Wert und auch der viel gefeierte Herr Drosten hat diesen bestätigt.

Außerdem hat das deutsche Bundesamt für die Erfassung von sterbedaten erst kürzlich selbst bekannt gegeben, dass die sterberate kaum angestiegen ist, im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr, was zuvor auch schon in vielen anderen Statistiken ersichtlich wurde, nur dass diese eben nicht gleichwertig seriös sind und von mir deshalb auch nicht als Quelle aufgeführt werden. 

Ebenfalls Fakt ist es, dass über 2,3 mal so viele Menschen an Hunger und durst sterben, in der selben Zeit, in der die maximal mögliche Anzahl an corona töten weltweit entstehen könnte, wenn der schnellst mögliche Verlauf eintreten würde. Eine Prozentrechnung braucht keinen Mathematiker mein Freund. 
Sprich, selbst bei einer todesrate von 1% würde ln nicht so viele Menschen am Virus sterben, wie bisher an der Armut. 

Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen dieses Chaos sind absehbar und furchtbar. 
Ich sage in keinem Fall, dass die Leute nicht vorsichtig sein sollen, sondern dass sie nicht hysterisch sein dürfen. 
Menschen mit einem gesunden und starken immunsystem erkranken nur in den aller seltensten Fällen schwer, was bedeutet, dass die Chance nicht höher ist, als an einer Grippe schwer zu erkranken. 
Die einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme wäre hier eine andere gewesen, aber dazu ist es zu spät. Es ist nun mal wie es ist und die Folgen müssen nun alle tragen, aber leider viele deutlich härter als andere. 

Alte Menschen einzusperren, um sie zu "schützen", sprich einem Alzheimer kranken seinen Besuch zu rauben, für den jeder halbwegs klare Tag mit seinen Kindern ein Geschenk ist und der sowieso nicht mehr viele Tage an echtem leben vor sich hat, ist eine Absurdität ohne gleichen. 

Selbiges gilt für Menschen die alleine und mit Maske in ihrem Auto sitzen.. 
Je nach Bauart der Maske ist die Atmung durch eben diese über einen längeren Zeitraum sehr ungesund. Hinzu kommt, dass diese Stoff fetzchen absolute keimschleudern sind, da man sie binnen kürzester Zeit feucht atmet und damit ein super Biotop für allerhand organisches und halb organisches schafft. Deshalb sollten diese Masken auch nur sehr kurz benutzt und dann gewechselt werden.   
Den Leuten diese fetzen anzusehen, ist schon Irrsinn in sich. 

Was die Interpretation der Zahlen angeht, gebe ich dir recht, diese kann vielseitig ausfallen. 
Allerdings schießt man sich auf eine Seite ein und das ist mein Problem und das gilt für diese gesamte thamtik und das habe ich von Anfang an gesagt. Ich habe von Beginn an mehrfach betont, dass alles was ich erreichen möchte ist, dass die Leute die Dinge hinterfragen und zwar mich, die Medien und Ärzte usw. Ich habe bestimmt nicht die Wahrheit gebucht, aber der Unterschied ist, dass ich mir alle Seiten anhöre und dann versuche zu erfassen und nachzuprüfen. Ich habe insgesamt vielleicht 2 oder drei Dinge gepostet, die überhaupt eine feste Aussage in sich trugen, die meisten beinhalteten einzig die Aufforderung, mal mehr als nur eine Meinung zu betrachten, weil nicht nur einer recht haben muss oder auch keiner und weil es mehr gibt, als schwarz und weiß. 

Was die massengräber betrifft ist es übrigens wirklich ein Fakt, dass die gezeigten Szenen größten teils von Bestattungen von Leichen handeln, auf die niemand Anspruch Erhebt und. Ebenfalls, dass das Sterben der armen zb in la verdammt groß ist, weil niemand sie mehr versorgt. 

Woher ich das habe? Von einem Bekannten Soldaten aus den USA und dem vertraue ich auch. Er ist wohnhaft in La und hat Ahnung von dem was dort passiert. Klar, ich kann nicht zu 100% beweisen, dass es so ist, aber er und viele seiner Kameraden sind als Unterstützer im Einsatz und die wissen schon was sie gesehen und erlebt haben... 

Mein Fazit aus all dem ist jahc wie vor... Es wird vieles falsch dargestellt, weg gelassen und überspitzt und es ist unsere Pflicht als mündige Menschen, die Dinge nachzuprüfen Iden wir uns mehrere Seiten anhören, selbst wenn unsere Meinung danach die selbe sein sollte. 


Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein, das ist schon korrekt, schließlich schlägt er Medizinern und Biologen vor, diese Möglichkeit zu prüfen.
> Eine ergebnisoffene Frage sieht anders aus.



Das interessiert mich jetzt aber: was ist an dieser Frage nicht ergebnisoffen?


----------



## fipS09 (24. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> was ist an dieser Frage nicht ergebnisoffen?


Fängt schon damit an welches Desinfektionsmittel man dafür nehmen sollte, sobald es Bakterizid ist (gibt es überhaupt welche die das nicht sind? Hab auf die schnelle nix gefunden) macht man vermutlich mehr kaputt als man "heilt".
Wenn das auch nur irgendwie außerhalb der MMS Bubble zur Debatte stehen würde, hätten Wissenschaftler wohl auch ohne Hinweis des Präsidenten in diese Richtung geforscht.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Es gibt zumindest welche, bei denen draufsteht gegen Bakterien & Pilze, ohne das etwas von Viren dasteht. 
Das hilft gegen Viren dann wirklich nur, wenn man es anzündet. 


Edit:

Coronavirus-Pandemie: Wo ohne Maske Bussgeld droht | tagesschau.de

Hessens Grundschulen bleiben auch kommende Woche geschlossen | hessenschau.de | Politik


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2020)

> Milde oder symptomlose Verläufe von Coronavirus-Infektionen könnten nach Ansicht des Berliner Virologen Christian Drosten durch frühere Infektionen mit Erkältungs-Coronaviren beeinflusst sein. Unter Berufung auf eine Studie eines Charité-Kollegen bekräftigte Drosten im NDR-Podcast, dass eine gewisse Hintergrundimmunität in der Bevölkerung zu bestehen scheine. Sein Team habe an der Studie zu sogenannten T-Helferzellen mitgewirkt, die zentral für die Immunantwort seien.



Quelle:
Zeit Online Ticker

War nicht vor Wochen noch das genaue Gegenteil im Gespräch?


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Das erklärt aber nicht, warum diese vor allem bei jungen Menschen auftreten, wo die in ihrem Leben weniger mit verschiedenen Viren Kontakt hatten.

______________________________________________________________

Interessant klingt auch dieser Vorschlag aus Italien:
Corona-Pandemie: Italien will Kauf von Fahrraedern und Tretrollern foerdern | heise Autos

Aus der Wirtschaft kam ja schon der Ruf nach einer neuen Abwrakpremie. Altes Autos gegen Fahrrad/Roller, so könnte man auch gleich die Klimaziele dauerhaft schaffen. 
CO2 oder Corona: Wie gruen kann Konjunkturhilfe sein? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. April 2020)

Was mich so ein bisserl "nerrvt" ist die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt die Kirchen für Gottesdienste wieder öffnen wollen. Wenn auch unter strengen Auflagen, also alle mit Mundschutz und 2m Abstand. Aber was soll das? Viele Leute in einem geschlossenen Raum. Und das ohne Not. Wir müssen raus um was einzukaufen. WIr müssen raus um Geld zu verdienen. Aber wir müssen in keine Kneipe, kein Restaurant, in keine Disco. Und ich kann meinen Glauben an Gott oder Allah oder wen auch immer auch in meinen eigenen vier Wänden leben. 
Mir fehtl auch vieles in meinem Leben. Ich kann meinen Sohn zu Zeit nicht besuchen, was ich sonst immer einmal im Monat mache. Ich fahrre dafür immer für ein längeres Wochenende von München nach Osnabrück. Und auch wenn ich 52 und er 22 Jahre alt ist, vermisse ich ihn. Aber das isrt einfach so z.Z. Also warum müssen die Leute dann zum Gottesdienst rennen und eine weitere Ausbreitung unterstützen. Sorry, aber null Verständnis.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant klingt auch dieser Vorschlag aus Italien:
> Corona-Pandemie: Italien will Kauf von Fahrraedern und Tretrollern foerdern | heise Autos



Das schon lange überfällig, genau wie einen vernünftigen Anreiz durch eine Pendlerpauschale für Leute zu schaffen die mit dem ÖPNV / Fahrrad / Roller zur Arbeit fahren und deutlich stärkere Investitionen in die entsprechende Infrastruktur.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YM0qnRVeZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich jetzt aber: was ist an dieser Frage nicht ergebnisoffen?



*Ergebnisoffene Frage*
"An die Mediziner/Biologen: Ich bin geistig ein wenig beschränkt ... Ist es möglich, Infektionen durch die Injektion von Desinfektionsmitteln zu bekämpfen?"

*Vorschlag*
"Ich bin ein stabiles Genie und Mediziner/Biologen sollten mal prüfen, ob es möglich ist, Infektionen durch die Injektion von Desinfektionsmitteln zu bekämpfen."

Dass Trump seine abstruse Variante eines Denkprozesses im Plauderton mit der Nation teilt, kann nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, dass er mindestens einen Vorschlag unterbreitet, wenn nicht sogar eine Aufforderung ausspricht.

Ich konstruiere mal ein nahes Beispiel: "Also, liebes PCGHX, ich habe davon zwar keine Ahnung von so etwas, aber ich finde, es sollte mal jemand prüfen, ob DIY-Junkie alternativ auch Kohlenmonoxid atmen kann."
- Also, das kannst du jetzt echt nicht beanstanden, ich frage doch nur.


----------



## INU.ID (24. April 2020)

*Ich hab mal 4 Beiträge wegen Spam/BS entfernt. Bitter klärt persönliche Probleme per PN.*


----------



## INU.ID (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KxgrBnZ2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlWwI8cbzIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Das die Epidemie am Abklingen ist, wie der Typ im zweiten Video behauptet, ist falsch. Sie stagniert gerade nur und wird durch die Lockerungen wieder stärker werden. 

Durch den Faktor "R" von etwa 1, ist der Anstieg jetzt linear.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *Vorschlag*
> "Ich bin ein stabiles Genie und Mediziner/Biologen sollten mal prüfen, ob es möglich ist, Infektionen durch die Injektion von Desinfektionsmitteln zu bekämpfen."
> 
> Dass Trump seine abstruse Variante eines Denkprozesses im Plauderton mit der Nation teilt, kann nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, dass er mindestens einen Vorschlag unterbreitet, wenn nicht sogar eine Aufforderung ausspricht.


Es war ja schon länger klar, daß bei Trump im Oberstübchen ein wüstes Durcheinander herrscht.
Aber das schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus.

Lebensgefährliche Vorschläge vom Präsidentenclown.
Und der Mann hat die Hand an der Atombombe!


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es war ja schon länger klar, daß bei Trump im Oberstübchen ein wüstes Durcheinander herrscht.
> Aber das schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus.
> 
> Lebensgefährliche Vorschläge vom Präsidentenclown.
> Und der Mann hat die Hand an der Atombombe!




Ich bin ja mal gespannt darauf,
ob die Amis es bei der Präsidentschaftswahl auch so sehen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant klingt auch dieser Vorschlag aus Italien:
> Corona-Pandemie: Italien will Kauf von Fahrraedern und Tretrollern foerdern | heise Autos


Mein lokaler Radhändler geht jetzt schon auf dem Zahnfleisch, weil sie ihm die Bude einrennen 



Mahoy schrieb:


> *Ergebnisoffene Frage*
> "An die Mediziner/Biologen: Ich bin geistig ein wenig beschränkt ... Ist es möglich, Infektionen durch die Injektion von Desinfektionsmitteln zu bekämpfen?"
> 
> *Vorschlag*
> ...



"It would be interesting to check that". Das hat er gesagt.
Aber lassen wir das. Ich weiß, dass es mehrerlei Maßstäbe gibt, wie Aussagen bewertet werden, zumindest bei gewissen Personen


----------



## HardlineAMD (24. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das nächste wirkungslose "Wundermittel: Remdesivir
> 
> _"... Nicht mal eine Woche später wurden am Donnerstagabend ebenso  ungesicherte Hinweise bekannt, dass das Mittel Patienten möglicherweise  doch nicht nutzt: Die "Financial Times"  berichtete am Donnerstag, dass es mithilfe von Remdesivir nicht  gelungen sei, den Gesundheitszustand von Corona-Patienten zu verbessern.  Die Zeitung berief sich dabei auf die unfertige Zusammenfassung einer  Studie aus China, die offenbar aus Versehen kurzzeitig auf der Website  der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) zu sehen war. Die WHO bestätigte  die Datenpanne. ..."_
> Corona: Verwirrung um Studie zu Ebola-Medikament Remdesivir - DER SPIEGEL
> ...


Eine Impfung soll ja beinahe schon fertig sein, nur das Unternehmen, welches neben der Forschungseinrichtung (keine Ahnung wie die Firma heißt) das Gegenmittel herstellen will, ist Pfizer. Alle großen Pharmakonzerne sind für mich die wahren Krebsgeschwüre. Null Interesse daran, Krankheiten zu heilen/auszurotten.


----------



## HardlineAMD (24. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt darauf,
> ob die Amis es bei der Präsidentschaftswahl auch so sehen.


Versprech ihnen ihr Waffenrecht (2.Zusatzartikel der überholten und rückständigen US-Verfassung) bis auf weiteres und du gewinnst auch als Trump jede Wahl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2020)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Eine Impfung soll ja beinahe schon fertig sein, nur das Unternehmen, welches neben der Forschungseinrichtung (keine Ahnung wie die Firma heißt) das Gegenmittel herstellen will, ist Pfizer. Alle großen Pharmakonzerne sind für mich die wahren Krebsgeschwüre. Null Interesse daran, Krankheiten zu heilen/auszurotten.


Man muss da immer aufpassen. Prinzipiell haben wir viele tolle Medikamente. Alleine der Fokus liegt meiner Meinung nach falsch. Geforscht wird in bereichen, in denen viel Geld zu verdienen ist, weniger in Bereichen, die großen Nutzen bringen. Dazu sind mir viel zu viele manipulierte Studien über den Weg gelaufen, viel zu viele medikamente haben nur eine sehr bescheidenen Wirkung und denke ich an diesen ganzen Massenbetrug mit Cholesterinmitteln und Blutdrucksenkern, dann wird mir übel.

Auch jetzt hoffe ich auf ein schnelles und wirksamen Impfmittel. Alleine der Glaube fehlt mir. Die Zulassungsverfahren werden verkürzt werden. Hoffen wir, dass das kein Nachspiel haben wird.


----------



## Gerry1984 (25. April 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon gepostet wurde, aber habt ihr schon mal was von "Event 201" gehört? Hörte sich für mich wie ne weitere Verschwörungstheorie an, angeblich hat man im Umfeld der als globale Datensammelstelle jetzt so berühmten Johns-Hopkins-University im Oktober 2019 eine Coronavirus Pandemie durchmodelliert mit erstaunlichen Parallelen zur zwei Monate später tatsächlich ausgebrochenen. Dabei waren internationale Teilnehmer aus dem öffentlichen und privaten Sektor. 

Aber diese Simulation gab es tatsächlich, gibt ne offizielle Seite dazu mit allen Videos etc. dazu, aber im öffentlichen Diskurs wird das komplett ignoriert, ausgenommen bei ein paar VTlern:

Event 201, a pandemic exercise to illustrate preparedness efforts

Es ist schon klar, Coronaviren sind nichts neues, und es gab davon schonmal ne SARS-Epidemie, naheliegend auch solche Szenarien mit verschiedenen Parametern durchzuspielen, hat ja der deutsche Bundestag 2012 auch schon gemacht und wird sicher öfter von verschiedenen Stellen gemacht worden sein. Die zeitliche Nähe zum tatsächlichen Ausbruch, der Tatsache dass mit der Seite hier CSSE – Center For Systems Science and Engineering at JHU nun auch dort die Zahlen herkommen auf die sich alle offiziellen Stellen beziehen, und all den Schlußfolgerungen aus der Simulation, insbesondere wie mit den (sozialen) Medien und und Fakenews umgegangen werden soll, hat alles ein Geschmäckle 

Und dann auch noch das Projekt id2020.org was nach einigen Jahren Vorbereitung just im Jänner 2020 startet:

ID2020 | Digital Identity Alliance

Mir wird irgendwie grad übel. Machiavelli, Orwell und Co lassen grüßen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2020)

Wer mal einen durchdachten Blick auf die Infektionsentwicklung haben möchte, sollte einen Blick ins Mittelteil des letzten RKI-Bulletin werfen
RKI  -  Navigation - Schaetzung der aktuellen Entwicklung der SARS-CoV-2-Epidemie in Deutschland - Nowcasting
("Nowcasting", vor allem S.12 & 14)

Da wurden die wild schwankenden ("es war Wochenende") Meldezahlen mit ihrem stark unterschiedlichen Lag je nachdem, was gemeldet wird, mal systematisch auf den Beginn der Krankheit rückdatiert und darauf aufbauen auch die noch zu erwartenden Nachmeldezahlen für die letzten Wochen recht genau geschätzt, sodass man endlich mal vergleichbare Zahlen über 1,5 Monate hat. Ergebnis:
Die Maßnahmen vom 16.3. haben recht schnell zu einem Stopp des steigenden Infektionszahlen geführt, aber seitdem hat sich deutlich weniger getan, als die systembedingten verfälschten reinen Neumeldungen erwarten lassen. Von 5000 Krankheitsausbrüchen pro Tag sind wir auf ungefähr 3500 runter (jeweils zzgl. Dunkelziffer), was dem Stand in der zweiten Märzwoche entspricht, als man eingesehen hat, dass Deutsche doch nicht unsterblich sind und man was tun mussen. R=1 hatten wir demnach schon am 23.3. erreicht und bis heute ist die Lage nicht mehr besser geworden. Die bis Anfang dieser Woche geltenden Regeln waren also gerade eben ausreichend, um bei 20000 Kranken pro Woche (inkl. 200 Toten pro Woche, Tendenz steigend da eben nicht mehr nur Skifahrer am Ende eines schweren Verlaufs stehen, sowie inkl. 2000 vermutlich lebenslang Geschädigten pro Woche) zu bleiben.
(Die seit dieser Woche geltenden, laschen Maßnahmen, werden dementsprechend nicht ausreichen, sondern wieder in ein exponentielles Wachstum münden)
Ebenfalls enthalten: Zahlen zum durchschnittlichen Infektionsverlauf. Demnach liegt die Inkubationszeit bis zu den ersten Symptomen bei meist 5-10, meist 7 Tagen wobei man jeweils 2 Tage vorher schon infektiös ist. Das ist kürzer als zumindest mein letzter Stand (7-14 Tage).




Poulton schrieb:


> YouTube
> scnr



Formulierung richtig zugeordnet.
gez.: ein Ex-Judge 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wider eine Gerichtsentscheidung zu Corona:
> OVG Bremen: Verkaufsflächenbegrenzung rechtmäßig | LTO.de




"Die Beschränkungen ... beruhen auch auf der Annahme, dass es bei kleineren Verkaufsflächen leichter sei, ... das Abstandsgebot, zu überwachen"

Wenn das mal einer machen würde, dann hätten in meiner Gegend 50% der Leute Supermarkt-Hausverbot. (Darunter übrigens rund 90% der Maskenträger => Einschätzung von gestern bestätigt, dass Masken und Unsicherheit korrelieren)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal man zum Fahrradfahren in manchen Städten auch einen - schonend formuliert - eher defizitär ausgeprägten Lebenswillen haben muss. Das Risiko, dort unter die Räder zu kommen ist höher, als fatal an COVID-19 zu erkranken. Aber wenigstens besser vermeidbar.



"in manchen"? Allerdings sollte es derzeit in praktisch allen etwas weniger problematisch als bis vor 2 Monaten sein. Die Chaoten sind ja genauso unterwegs wie immer, aber die Zahl der es-zählt-jede-Sekunde-Pendler hat stark abgenommen. Nur die Abstandsvorschriften (ja, mittlerweile gibt es sie, 1,5 m ist nicht mehr nur Empfehlung) werden leider mit denen für Infektionsschutz verwechselt, d.h. 1,5 m von Mensch zu Mensch ohne Berücksichtigung der 1,2 m Blech, die rechts an dem ersten Menschen drankleben...

Da die Baumärkte wieder aufhaben, sollte ich mir mal 1,5 m Federstahl mit kratzigem Ende besorgen und asymmetrisch auf den Gepäckträger klemmen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist musste der Donald "Mengele" Trump nochmal nachlegen und möchte Menschen jetzt mit großen Mengen UV-Licht behandeln:



Befürwortet noch jemand präventive Behandlungen für besonders wichtige Persönlichkeiten, bei denen man sich gerade jetzt keinen Ausfall leisten kann? 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist mein Daumenwert. Lass bedingt durch die Alterpyramide die Anzahl bei 200 liegen, 25 ist absolut unglaubwürdig.
> Aktuell waren es bis zu 800 Toten. Auch da muss man sehen, dass sich über das Jahr die Todesfälle nicht gleichverteilen.
> Im Sommer sind es viel weniger, Höhepunkt ist Weihnachten, Hochzeit ist der Winter.



New York kann im Sommer ziemlich stickig und heiß werden. Sicher, dass die Todeszahlen da runter gehen? Das Minimum könnte auch im Frühling liegen. Also eigentlich jetzt.
Deine Überschlagsrechnung mit der Lebenserwartung kannst du bei so einer Metropole übrigens vergessen. In New York Stadt lebt man nur, wenn man arbeitet und selbst dann oft nicht, weil es sich viele an vielen Orten nicht leisten können. Das heißt du hast unter den offiziellen Einwohnern einen deutlich reduzierten Teil alter Leute, weil Rentner weg oder zumindest rausziehen. Auch die klassisch-verfetten Risikogruppen im letzten Jahrzehnt der gelungenen Karriere ziehen in hübschere Vororte, umgekehrt drängen junge Künstler, Studenten und Karrieristen in die Stadt. => die lokale Alterstruktur dürfte deutlich vom nationalen Durchschnitt abweichen und weitaus weniger alterskorrellierte Tode bedingen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"... Dabei ist er nun bei sechs Tauchsportlern zu schockierenden Ergebnissen  gekommen, die eine COVID-19 Erkrankung in häuslicher Quarantäne  ausgestanden haben. Sie weisen erhebliche Schäden an der Lunge auf. "Das ist schockierend, wir verstehen nicht, was hier gerade passiert.  ..."_
> Warnung an Taucher: Von COVID-19 genesene Sportler mit bleibenden Lungenschaeden?  - Allgemein - Mehr Sport - sportschau.de
> 
> Kann daran liegen, dass Taucher Lungenvorschäden haben. Aber es ist ein Indiz, was mit Leistungssportlern nach einer Infektion passieren kann. Das war es dann, reicht dann für den Superstar noch für die Regionalliga.



Gerade Taucherlungen sind vergleichsweise regelmäßig untersucht und sollten unterdurchschnittlich selten Vorschäden mitbringen (auch wenn einem Statistik bei 6 Fällen nur bedingt weiterhelft). Außerdem sind die beschriebenen Schäden (die wir hier auch schon mal in einem anderen Link hatten) nicht auf der pulmonalen Seite der Lunge, sondern weisen auf Schäden im Kapillarsystem hin. Das wird durch leichten Ausdauersport (und das ist Tauchen im wesentlichen - man kann es sich aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht leisten, dabei regelmäßig außer Atem zu kommen) definitiv nicht geschädigt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann diese Unsitte, Youtube links ohne weiteren Text in den Raum zu hauen. Warum sollte ich dafür Zeit verschwenden, das wird einfach ignoriert. Wenn man nicht einmal in der Lage ist eine kurze Zusammenfassung des Dargestellten zu geben, dann ist ein Beitrag völlig ohne Wert. Aber das wird der User auch noch lernen, wenn er denn diskutieren will. Das hat ja nicht den Anschein. Da hilft dann eine der wichtigsten Funktionen im Forum.



/sign. Wer keine Argumente hat, die es wert sind, aufgeschrieben zu werden (oder deutlich weniger wert, als ein paar persönliche Angriffe), der hat offensichtlich nichts beachtenswertes zu bieten. Youtube ist i.d.R. selbst ein Quelle unter einer ausformulierten Quelle eine Frechheit, da extrem schlecht zu scannen und praktisch immer ein tertiärer Beitrag, an dessen Stelle ein höflicher Diskussionsteilnehmer direkt die Primär- oder Sekundärquelle verlinken könnte. Aber einige wollen, wie man hier sieht, sowieso nicht über Corona reden, sondern über sich oder über ihre Sicht anderer Forumsteilnehmer.
Als würde das irgendwen interessieren.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das nächste wirkungslose "Wundermittel: Remdesivir
> 
> _"... Nicht mal eine Woche später wurden am Donnerstagabend ebenso  ungesicherte Hinweise bekannt, dass das Mittel Patienten möglicherweise  doch nicht nutzt: Die "Financial Times"  berichtete am Donnerstag, dass es mithilfe von Remdesivir nicht  gelungen sei, den Gesundheitszustand von Corona-Patienten zu verbessern.  Die Zeitung berief sich dabei auf die unfertige Zusammenfassung einer  Studie aus China, die offenbar aus Versehen kurzzeitig auf der Website  der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) zu sehen war. Die WHO bestätigte  die Datenpanne. ..."_
> Corona: Verwirrung um Studie zu Ebola-Medikament Remdesivir - DER SPIEGEL



Hatten wir weiter oben schon einen Bezug zu. Scheinbar ist die chinesische Studie ... verbesserungswürdig.
https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Muenchener-Klinik-hat-Erfolge-mit-Remdesivir-article21736502.html




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das die Epidemie am Abklingen ist, wie der Typ im zweiten Video behauptet, ist falsch. Sie stagniert gerade nur und wird durch die Lockerungen wieder stärker werden.
> 
> Durch den Faktor "R" von etwa 1, ist der Anstieg jetzt linear.
> 
> ...



Der Anstieg der Fallzahlen ist bei R=1 linear, aber die Zahl der Kranken stagniert. Das ist zwar auch kein Abklingen, aber auch kein Anstieg mehr. Sondern ein stabiles Niveau, mit dem man sich arrangieren könnte - wofür man aber eben auch die Schutzmaßnahmen auf einem konstanten Niveau halten muss.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man muss da immer aufpassen. Prinzipiell haben wir viele tolle Medikamente. Alleine der Fokus liegt meiner Meinung nach falsch. Geforscht wird in bereichen, in denen viel Geld zu verdienen ist, weniger in Bereichen, die großen Nutzen bringen. Dazu sind mir viel zu viele manipulierte Studien über den Weg gelaufen, viel zu viele medikamente haben nur eine sehr bescheidenen Wirkung und denke ich an diesen ganzen Massenbetrug mit Cholesterinmitteln und Blutdrucksenkern, dann wird mir übel.



Ich wäre allgemein dafür, bei der Zulassung von Medikamenten aber auch von Ackergiften, etc. nur noch Studien zuzulassen, die a) vorher angemeldet waren (damit nicht alle mit schlechtem Ergebnis in der Schublade verschwinden) b) frei zugänglich und frei zitierbar veröffentlicht werden und c) dabei ihre gesamten Rohdaten einschließen/zugänglich machen. Man muss gar nicht manipulieren, sondern nur lange genug probieren und dann nur das best of in Auszügen zur Zulassungsstelle tragen, um einen Persilschein zu erhalten 



> Auch jetzt hoffe ich auf ein schnelles und wirksamen Impfmittel. Alleine der Glaube fehlt mir. Die Zulassungsverfahrenw erdenv erkürzt werden. Hoffen wir, dass da skein Nachspiel haben wird.



Zumindest in Deutschland scheint man die üblichen Eskalationsstufen noch einzuhalten. Ein all zu schlimmes Nachspiel sollte es daher nicht geben - das aufwendige bei Impfstofftests ist oft die Bestätigung der Wirksamkeit. Man kann die Leute ja schlecht absichtlich infizieren, sondern muss warten, bis sich eine nenneswerte Anzahl durch Zufall hätte infizieren müssen. Und das muss man auch nur über einen langen Zeitraum machen um sicherzugehen, dass die Immunität längere Zeit erhalten bleibt. Diesen Aufwand wird man bei Corona sicherlich massiv abkürzen und dann werden ein paar Unternehmen Milliarden mit wirkungslosen Impfstoffen verdienen. Aber das ist auch kein alzu großer volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden im Vergleich zu dem, was die Politik gerade direkt anrichtet und ein medizinischer Nachteil sollte gar nicht resultieren. Denn auch gestrafte Tests bedeuten immer noch einige 10000, die das Mittel probehalber bekommen und im Auge behalten werden. Nebenwirkungen sollten dabei zuverlässig entdeckt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Überschlagsrechnung mit der Lebenserwartung kannst du bei so einer Metropole übrigens vergessen. .



Vermutungen gegen Wissen: Anteil Bewohner über 65:
USA: 15,8%  USA - Altersstruktur bis 2018 | Statista
New York: 14,8%    New York City Boroughs (USA): Boroughs - Einwohnerzahlen, Grafiken und Karte

Ich bitte Dich, für einen Daumenwert reicht das. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade Taucherlungen sind vergleichsweise regelmäßig untersucht und sollten unterdurchschnittlich selten Vorschäden mitbringen (auch wenn einem Statistik bei 6 Fällen nur bedingt weiterhelft). Außerdem sind die beschriebenen Schäden (die wir hier auch schon mal in einem anderen Link hatten) nicht auf der pulmonalen Seite der Lunge, sondern weisen auf Schäden im Kapillarsystem hin. Das wird durch leichten Ausdauersport (und das ist Tauchen im wesentlichen - man kann es sich aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht leisten, dabei regelmäßig außer Atem zu kommen) definitiv nicht geschädigt.


Danke, das macht es umso schlimmer. Es waren nur eine Handvll Patienten, aber solche Informationen reiochen mir, um weiter sehr vorsichtig zu sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hatten wir weiter oben schon einen Bezug zu. Scheinbar ist die chinesische Studie ... verbesserungswürdig.
> Nach enttaeuschender China-Studie: Muenchener Klinik hat Erfolge mit Remdesivir - n-tv.de


Hatte ich übersehen, Danke für den Link



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wäre allgemein dafür, bei der Zulassung von Medikamenten aber auch von Ackergiften, etc. nur noch Studien zuzulassen, die a) vorher angemeldet waren (damit nicht alle mit schlechtem Ergebnis in der Schublade verschwinden) b) frei zugänglich und frei zitierbar veröffentlicht werden und c) dabei ihre gesamten Rohdaten einschließen/zugänglich machen. Man muss gar nicht manipulieren, sondern nur lange genug probieren und dann nur das best of in Auszügen zur Zulassungsstelle tragen, um einen Persilschein zu erhalten


Volle Zustimmung, das wäre ein gangbarer Weg. Aber ich bitte Dich, das ist reine Blasphemie. Auch wenn  eine Studie angemeldet ist, hat man trotzdem genug Optionen der "Optimierung". Aber ja, es ist ein Weg und Firmen müssten jederzeit kontrolliert werden können. Diese Spielchen, in Kontrollgruppen den Plazepoeffekt positiv zu nutzen, z.B. durch Zimmergröße und Betreuung sind unerträglich. Alles, was keine Doppelblindstudie ist, hat keinen Nennwert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest in Deutschland scheint man die üblichen Eskalationsstufen noch einzuhalten. Ein all zu schlimmes Nachspiel sollte es daher nicht geben - das aufwendige bei Impfstofftests ist oft die Bestätigung der Wirksamkeit.


Abwarten. So argumentierte ich auch, wenn ich inzwischen sehe, was alles Impfmittel werden soll, dann habe ich so meine Zweifel. Ich bewerte hinterher und bis dahin lese ich, was zu finden ist.


----------



## seahawk (25. April 2020)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Eine Impfung soll ja beinahe schon fertig sein, nur das Unternehmen, welches neben der Forschungseinrichtung (keine Ahnung wie die Firma heißt) das Gegenmittel herstellen will, ist Pfizer. Alle großen Pharmakonzerne sind für mich die wahren Krebsgeschwüre. Null Interesse daran, Krankheiten zu heilen/auszurotten.



Der perfekte Geschäftsmodell von Big Pharma. Entwickle einen Virus, setze ihn frei und verkaufe Medikamente und Impfstoffe.


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Versprech ihnen ihr Waffenrecht (2.Zusatzartikel der überholten und rückständigen US-Verfassung) bis auf weiteres und du gewinnst auch als Trump jede Wahl.



Lass doch den Amerikanern mal ihre Spielzeuge. 

Nicht alle Amerikaner haben den geistigen Horizont einer knienden Ameise,
da wird man früher oder später die Frage stellen,
wer denn nun für dieses desaströses Missmanagement
der Coronakrise verantwortlich ist.
Knarren ersetzen keineswegs eine für alle finanzierbare Krankenversicherung,
so langsam wird sich diese Erkenntnis wohl auch in Amerika verbreiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der *perfekte Geschäftsmodell von Big Pharma. Entwickle einen Virus, setze ihn frei* und verkaufe Medikamente und Impfstoffe.



Ach "Musterkommunist" und Pharmaverschwörungstheoretiker in einem? 

Die Pharmaindustrie braucht sicher nicht die nicht unerheblichen Extrakosten auf sich zu nehmen um einen Virus zu entwickeln, die kommen seit Jahrtausenden von ganz alleine, auch zusätzlich noch dadurch in höherer Frequenz begünstigt was der Mensch für ein "Homo Sapiens überlegene Herrenrasse" Bullshitbingo mit Natur und Tierwelt veranstaltet.


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2020)

Mir kommt gerade das in den Sinn:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3x9mz7DzAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

Das ist ein gutes Video. 

Ich kann auch diese Argumente von diesen "Impfskeptikern/-gegnern" nicht mehr hören,
natürlich retten Impfungen Menschenleben,
und natürlich ist das auch für die Pharmaindustrie ein Geschäft,
Genauso, wie man ein Bierchen in der Kneipe kaufen kann (momentan könnte).

Ich habe gestern erst meine 3. Impfung gegen FSME bei meiner Hausärztin abgeholt,
und ...

... ich lebe immer noch


----------



## INU.ID (25. April 2020)

Coronavirus-Live-Ticker: Gruene fordern 250-Euro-Gutscheine fuer alle Buerger | GMX


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2020)

Also ich bin gegen verdammt viel Zeug geimpft worden (spätestens seit der Bundeswehrzeit) und hatte bei keiner Impfung irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten, nicht mal ne Hautrötung an der Einstichstelle oder Müdigkeit, gar nix. Diese Standardimpfstoffe die seit Jahrzehnten in der Masse funktionieren (oder für speziellere Krankheiten zumindest sehr gut getestet sind) sollte wirklich jeder bekommen bis auf die <1% an Menschen die persönliche Gründe haben die dagegen sprechen (Allergien beispielsweise).

Aber wenn jetzt jemand mit dem Corona-Impfstoff um die Ecke käme wäre ich persönlich zugegeben vorsichtiger. Natürlich will ich meine Famile und mich impfen lassen wenn es irgendwann möglich ist - aber ich will auch nicht wirklich einer der ersten 4-6 Wochen sein was mehr oder weniger einem Betatest gleichkommen wird. Da ist die Strategie son bisschen wie bei Windowsupdates: mal 30 Tage zurückstellen um sich erst anzusehen wie viele Systeme das Update sonstwo an die Wand fährt - wenns gut verträglich ist und das Risiko des Ausfalls offenbar kleiner ist als das Virusrisiko kann mans machen.

Aber die Entscheidung wird eh noch lange dauern - oder vielleicht niemals anstehen wenn im worstcase nie ein Impfstoff gefunden wird (ja, auch das könnte passieren - dann bin ich gespannt ob die Länder jahrelang alle 6 Monate nen neuen Lockdown machen wollen).


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

Lass mal die Grünen weiter so machen,
in der Opposition kann man gerne die Klappe groß aufreißen.

Was mich aber wundert,
wieso ist denn die AfD seit Wochen plötzlich so leise?
Naja,egal,
von diesen Schwachköpfen würde wohl eh nix gescheites kommen. 

Diese Meldung ist aber etwas bedrohlicher:

Corona-Impfstoff: Pharmakonzern warnt, US-Buerger koennten zuerst geimpft werden - DER SPIEGEL

Wahrscheinlich sollen damit erstmal die hochverschuldeten Amis gerettet werden,
bevor dort noch die Banken zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wieso ist denn die AfD seit Wochen plötzlich so leise?



Weil die Leute gerade andere Probleme haben als irgendwelche  Flüchtlingsthemen und man sich als Partei, die nur davon lebt  rumzunölen, am besten bedeckt hält in Zeiten wo mit dem Prinzip grade  kein Kreuz zu gewinnen ist. Da muss man vorsichtig sein, wenn man jetzt zu sehr ins Rampenlicht gerät könnte manchem auffallen, dass die keinerlei Strategien oder gar Lösungen für echte Probleme haben.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Corona-Impfstoff: Pharmakonzern warnt, US-Buerger koennten zuerst geimpft werden - DER SPIEGEL



Betatest in Übersee? Ok, warum ist das jetzt ne Warnung?


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2020)

Die haben des aber auch nötiger. Bei dem Übergewicht, das die Amis haben, zählen doch dort sicher 80% durch Bluthochdruck, Diabetes usw. zur Risikogruppe. 

Da ich wohl nicht zur Risikogruppe gehöre, werde ich mich wohl auch erst impfen lassen, wenn es z.B. für die Arbeit oder eine Auslandsreise nötig ist.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Außerdem wurde doch die Hauptforderung der AfD, nämlich geschlossene Grenzen, schon erfüllt.


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Betatest in Übersee? Ok, warum ist das jetzt ne Warnung?



Nein, hier geht es nicht um einen Betatest,
sondern um ein marktfähiges Endprodukt.
Europa täte jetzt gut agieren,
wenn man jetzt schon handfeste Verträge abschließen würde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, hier geht es nicht um einen Betatest,
> sondern um ein marktfähiges Endprodukt.



Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass das, was als erstes als "marktfähiges Endprodukt" erscheint kein Betatest ist? 

Ein Impfstoff, dessen Wirksamkeit und Verträglichkeit/Nebenwirkungen ausreichend erforscht ist muss normalerweise mehrere Jahre an immer größer werdenden Grundgesamtheiten getestet werden. Wenn hier irgendjemand vor 2025 einen Corona-Impfstoff auf den Markt wirft IST das ein Betatest, auch wenn mans selbstverständlich nicht so nennt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Und die nächsten Erkenntnisse der Analyse der Infizierten. 
_
" ... Dickes Blut: Das Coronavirus erhöht offenbar das Risiko für  gefährliche Blutgerinnsel. Mediziner berichten über auffällig viele  Fälle von Covid-19-Patienten mit Thrombosen und Lungenembolien. Mit  einer Rate von rund 30 Prozent treten diese Komplikationen um ein  Mehrfaches häufiger auf als normalerweise bei Intensivpatienten üblich.  Ob die starke Immunreaktion oder aber das Virus selbst für die  übermäßige Blutgerinnung verantwortlich ist, ist noch unklar. ...

... „Covid-19 ist mehr als nur eine Lungeninfektion“, sagt Edwin van Beek,  von der University of Edinburgh. „Sie betrifft die Gefäße der Lungen und  anderer Organe und bringt ein hohes Thrombose-Risiko mit akut  lebensbedrohlichen Komplikationen mit sich.“ ER und viele seiner  Kollegen empfehlen daher, Covid-19-Patienten prophylaktisch mit  Blutgerinnungshemmern zu behandeln und sie eng auf mögliche Gerinnsel zu  überwachen." ..._
Auffaellig viele Thrombosen und Lungenembolien bei Covid-19-Patienten Coronavirus bringt das Blut durcheinander - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass das, was als erstes als "marktfähiges Endprodukt" erscheint kein Betatest ist?



Sicher, kein Pharmaunternehmen bringt ein Produkt
auf den Markt,
wenn durch unbekannte Nebenwirkungen
milliardenschwere Strafzahlungen die Folge wären.
Gerade die Amis, die fackeln da nicht lange,
da gibt es eine ganze Anwaltsindustrie,
die warten nur auf solche Fehlprodukte.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2020)

Im Zweifel hofft man halt, es merkt keiner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher, kein Pharmaunternehmen bringt ein Produkt
> auf den Markt, wenn durch unbekannte Nebenwirkungen
> milliardenschwere Strafzahlungen die Folge wären...
> .


Letztes Beispiel: Opiathaltige Schmerzmittel in den USA
Daran sind zig tausende gestorben und die Strafe war 
 im Vergleich zu den Gewinnen minimal.
Schmerzmittel: 572 Millionen Dollar Strafe wegen Opioid-Krise in USA - WELT


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher, kein Pharmaunternehmen bringt ein Produkt
> auf den Markt,
> wenn durch unbekannte Nebenwirkungen
> milliardenschwere Strafzahlungen die Folge wären.


Doch, schon zigmal passiert (und die Strafen sind verglichen mit Gewinnen Nebenkosten). Und die Gewinne für einen Coronaimpfstoff wenn du Monopolist bist sind exorbitant hoch.
Wenn da ein Promille der geimpften üble Nebenwirkungen hätte oder gar daran stirbt würdeste von manchen Idioten da draußen wahrscheinlich noch als Retter der menschheit gefeiert werden.


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Letztes Beispiel: Opiathaltige Schmerzmittel in den USA
> Daran sind zig tausende gestorben und die Strafe war
> im Vergleich zu den Gewinnen minimal.



Das ist aber nicht das Problem der Pharmakonzerne an sich,
sondern die völlig schwachsinnige Krankenversicherung in den USA.

Während sich 10% der Oberschicht sich die beste Gesundheitsvorsorge der Welt leisten können,
also "All inklusive",
sind gut 60% des Mittelstandes nur versichert mit großen Selbstbeteiligungen,
die rennen nicht mit einem Schnupfen oder Husten zum Arzt.

Der Rest hat halt Pech,
da musst du zusehen, wie du über die Runden kommst.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bZzM4s0Hgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aktueller denn je...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Problem der Pharmakonzerne an sich,


Doch, sie wussten um die Abhängigkeit und habe es bewusst verschwiegen. Es wurde gelogen und betrogen,
in Folge sind hunderttausende an Drogensucht gestorben. Die Drogenkriminalität in Mexiko ist eine der
Folgeerscheinungen, ebenso der Tod vieler Künstler wie Michael Jackson oder Prinz.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Während sich 10% der Oberschicht sich die beste Gesundheitsvorsorge der Welt leisten können,
> also "All inklusive",


Was meinst Du denn, was es hier in Privatkliniken alles gibt? Unsere oberen 10% sind doch nich gesetzlich
versichert. Das System hier ist gut, aber besser geht es immer. Alleine die Versorgung mit Pflege ist ein
Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

"Menschen Desinfektionsmittel spritzen" - Trumps Corona-Farce in 17 Zitaten | GMX


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Menschen Desinfektionsmittel spritzen" - Trumps Corona-Farce in 17 Zitaten | GMX


Unglaublich dieser Kretin. Und er wird, um seine verdammte Wiederwahl zu bekommen, noch einen Krieg gegen China anzetteln. Er wird versuchen, das Virus als biologischen Angriff zu werten. Aktuell versuchen Sie es wie 1918, als die USA-Grippe durch massive Zensur zur Spanischen-Grippe erklärt wurde. Genau wie jetzt auch. Der Hinweis, dass die Ursprung des Ausbruchs in China 280 US-Soldaten gewesen sein könnten, sollte überprüft werden. Es würde auch erklären, warum es eine so hohe Durchseuchung im US-Militär gibt. Das wissen die Falken in den USA zu verhindern.

_"... The Pentagon sent  17 teams with more than 280 athletes and other staff members to the  Military World Games in Wuhan, China, in October. ...
... China is pushing a new theory about the origins of the coronavirus: It is an American disease that might have been introduced by members of the United States Army who visited Wuhan in October. ..."_
China Spins Tale That the U.S. Army Started the Coronavirus Epidemic - The New York Times

_"... Zhao fordert via Twitter die US-Regierung zur Transparenz auf. Die  US-Army hatte im Oktober 2019 an den Military World Games in Wuhan  teilgenommen. ..."_
Coronavirus: Chinesisches Aussenministerium beschuldigt US-Militaer


Was wir jetzt erleben ist vermutlich das "USA-Virus" und wir sollten den Verursacher mit Billionenstrafen überziehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Hinweis, dass die Ursprung des Ausbruchs in China 280 US-Soldaten gewesen sein könnten, sollte überprüft werden. Es würde auch erklären, warum es eine so hohe Durchseuchung im US-Militär gibt...
> ...was wir jetzt erleben ist vermutlich das USA-Virus und wir sollten den Verursacher mit Billionenstrafen überziehen.


Meinst du das Ernst?
Oder ist das eine Schuldzuweisung der Chinesen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vermutungen gegen Wissen: Anteil Bewohner über 65:
> USA: 15,8%  USA - Altersstruktur bis 2018 | Statista
> New York: 14,8%    New York City Boroughs (USA): Boroughs - Einwohnerzahlen, Grafiken und Karte
> 
> Ich bitte Dich, für einen Daumenwert reicht das.



Okay, ich gebe mich den Fakten geschlagen.
Wobei es interessant ist, dass die Abweichungen im unteren und mittleren Teil recht genau meinen Erwartungen entsprechen, nur die Rentner verhalten sich mal wieder irrational.



> Volle Zustimmung, das wäre ein gangbarer Weg. Aber ich bitte Dich, das ist reine Blasphemie. Auch wenn  eine Studie angemeldet ist, hat man trotzdem genug Optionen der "Optimierung". Aber ja, es ist ein Weg und Firmen müssten jederzeit kontrolliert werden können. Diese Spielchen, in Kontrollgruppen den Plazepoeffekt positiv zu nutzen, z.B. durch Zimmergröße und Betreuung sind unerträglich. Alles, was keine Doppelblindstudie ist, hat keinen Nennwert.



Gute von schlechter Forschung kann man zumindest nachträglich anhand der Dokumentation unterscheiden (und gegen puren Betrug ist man nie gesichert), aber bislang bekommt man ja eben diese nicht einmal. Natürlich wäre es wesentlich besser, für den öffentlichen Zulassungsprozess ausschließlich staatliche Studien (die dann natürlich den Firmen in Rechnung gestellt werden) zuzulassen, aber davon sind wir meilenweit entfernt und es gäbe auch viele praktische Probleme auf dem Weg zu echter Unabhängigkeit, sodass man in der Zwischenzeit schon mal den von mir genannten, kleinen Schritt gehen und es verbieten sollte, negative Untersuchungsergebnisse einfach im Safe verschwinden zu lassen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Der perfekte Geschäftsmodell von Big Pharma. Entwickle einen Virus, setze ihn frei und verkaufe Medikamente und Impfstoffe.



Ein "Geschäftsmodell", dass so bescheuert ist, dass Fragen zur geistigen Gesundheit des Vorschlagen aufkommen könnten. Man soll also erst zu sehr hohen Kosten ein gefährliches (aber bitte nicht zu gefährliches) Virus entwickeln, das unter noch viel größerem Aufwand testen, um dann in einem öffentlichen Rennen einen Impfstoff zu "entwickeln", der letztlich nur wenige Wochen Vorsprung vor der Konkurrenz haben darf, um nicht aufzufallen, sodass 70-80-90% des Gewinns die anderen einstreichen? Und das alles mit einer 100:1 Chance, die einer von den zwangsläufig beteiligten 100ten Personen auspackt und man den ganzen Laden dicht machen kann? Wie blöd können Menschen eigentlich sein?

Gute Geschäfte macht man in der Pharmabranche mit der Linderung von Problemen, die in großer Zahl in hochindustrialisierten Ländern weit verbreitet sind. (Linderung, nicht Heilung. Heilendes kann man nur einmal verkaufen.) Guck dir Pfitzer an, dagegen wäre ein Corona-Impfstoff ein Witz.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil die Leute gerade andere Probleme haben als irgendwelche  Flüchtlingsthemen und man sich als Partei, die nur davon lebt  rumzunölen, am besten bedeckt hält in Zeiten wo mit dem Prinzip grade  kein Kreuz zu gewinnen ist. Da muss man vorsichtig sein, wenn man jetzt zu sehr ins Rampenlicht gerät könnte manchem auffallen, dass die keinerlei Strategien oder gar Lösungen für echte Probleme haben.



Letzteres hat bislang noch keinen Wähler gestört und die Rechtspopulisten in Polen, Ungarn,... schlagen recht erfolgreich Profit aus der Lage. In Rumänien werden jetzt Stadtteile mit hohem Roma-Anteil zu Ghettos mit Absperrungen. Aber die AFD besteht halt nicht nur aus Nazis, sondern auch aus Wirtschaftsliberalen und hat deswegen sehr früh die "bloß ne Grippe, gefährdet ist vor allem das BIP"-Position bezogen. Und im Gegensatz zu Lindner haben sie mittlerweile eingesehen, dass das nicht die beste Position war.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Impfstoff, dessen Wirksamkeit und Verträglichkeit/Nebenwirkungen ausreichend erforscht ist muss normalerweise mehrere Jahre an immer größer werdenden Grundgesamtheiten getestet werden. Wenn hier irgendjemand vor 2025 einen Corona-Impfstoff auf den Markt wirft IST das ein Betatest, auch wenn mans selbstverständlich nicht so nennt.



2-3 Jahre wären für eine grundsätzlich neue Entwicklung ein durchaus realistischer Zeitrahmen und in engeren Grenzen (es gibt ja schon Impfungen gegen andere Coronaviren) sind auch deutlich kürzere Zeiten möglich. Die Grippe-Impfung muss jährlich an die erwarteten Virenstämme angepasst werden und auch wenn das nicht immer gut klappt, können diese Arbeiten offensichtlich nicht schon fünf Jahre vorher starten.

Impfungen nach einem Jahr, wie sie für Frühjahr 2021 erwartet werden, würde ich als Betaphase bezeichnen. Allerdings gibt es davor eben schon mehrere Alphatests und im Gegensatz zur IT gibt die Medizin diese nicht frei, wenn Fehler gefunden werden.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und die nächsten Erkenntnisse der Analyse der Infizierten.
> _
> " ... Dickes Blut: Das Coronavirus erhöht offenbar das Risiko für  gefährliche Blutgerinnsel. Mediziner berichten über auffällig viele  Fälle von Covid-19-Patienten mit Thrombosen und Lungenembolien. Mit  einer Rate von rund 30 Prozent treten diese Komplikationen um ein  Mehrfaches häufiger auf als normalerweise bei Intensivpatienten üblich.  Ob die starke Immunreaktion oder aber das Virus selbst für die  übermäßige Blutgerinnung verantwortlich ist, ist noch unklar. ...
> 
> ...



Weiß jemand, wie der Körper auf Thrombosen in Lungengefäßen reagiert? Könnte das Shunt-ähnliche Umbildungen verursachen, wie sie in der Taucherstudie festgestellt wurden?





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, sie wussten um die Abhängigkeit und habe es bewusst verschwiegen. Es wurde gelogen und betrogen,
> in Folge sind hunderttausende an Drogensucht gestorben. Die Drogenkriminalität in Mexiko ist eine der
> Folgeerscheinungen, ebenso der Tod vieler Künstler wie Michael Jackson oder Prinz.



Jetzt schmeißt du aber eine ganze Menge durcheinander. Jackson und Prince waren vermutlich seit den 80ern abhängig und zumindest ersterer hat auch nicht gerade das erstbeste eingeschmissen. Die US-Opiatabhängigenwelle, der letzten 10-20 Jahre, die in zweiter Stufe den illegalen Drogenhandel hat massiv anschwellen lassen (was die Drogenkriminalität in Süd- und Mittelamerika auch nicht begründet hat, auch wenn natürlich jetzt mehr Geld fließt), ist eine andere Story. Und keine, bei der jemand Unabhängikeiten prinzipiell verheimlicht hat. Das Opiate psychisch abhängig machen ist nun wirklich nichts neues und da hat auch niemand ernsthaft erwartet, dass das bei leicht anderen Opiaten mit identischer psychischer Wirkung anders wäre.

Das hat die Werbung der Hersteller zwar nicht groß verbreitet, es war aber eine bekannte Nebenwirkung und einer der Gründe dafür, warum diese Medikamente z.B. in Deutschland nur streng reglementiert abgeben werden. Oxycodon nimmt man hier erst, wenn 3-4 andere normale Mittel gar nicht mehr helfen und dann versucht man es auch möglichst schnell wieder abzusetzen (was eine vollkommen berechtigte und für einige sehr wichtige Behandlungsmöglichkeit ist). Selbst wenn es mangels Alternativen über längere Zeit eingenommen werden muss, werden die Mengen ziemlich streng überwacht und weitestgehend minimiert (abhängig sind die Leute dann trotzdem, aber da es kaum physische Nebenwirkungen hat, ist das ist ein einigen Fällen das kleinere Übel).

Das Problem in den USA war, dass deren Arzneimarkt eben quasi komplett unreglementiert ist. Da wurde Oxy wegen seiner hustenlindernen Nebenwirkung verschrieben und war lange Zeit frei in beliebiger Menge in der Apotheke oder gar im Supermarkt zu beziehen . Selbst nachdem es verschreibungspflichtig wurde, fanden sich mehr als genug Ärzte, die Rezepte nach Wunsch ausgestellt haben, weil auch das nicht reglementiert war. Und natürlich haben die Junkies das massenhaft ausgenutzt: Cleanes quasi-Heroin zu teilweise günstigeren Preisen als auf dem Schwarzmarkt. Yeah!
Aber keiner, wirklich keiner der angefangen hat das Zeug über die empfohlenen Dosen hinaus einzuwerfen oder gar es als irgendwas anderes denn als starkes Schmerzmittel zu konsumieren, verdient Mitleid, weil ihm etwas verheimlicht wurde. Auch und gerade in den USA gibt es Beipackzettel und die von Junkies eingeworfenen Dosen liegen beim 10 bis 100 fachen der normalen Behandlungs-Anfangsmengen. Das schluckt niemand als "Unfall". Deswegen wurde der Hersteller ja auch nicht in Grund und Boden geklagt: Er hat eigentlich nichts falsch gemacht. (Arschlöcher sind es trotzdem, denn natürlich haben sie alle nur erdenklichen Tricks aufgewandt, um einer Reglementierung zu entkommen und mit breitem Lächeln höchste Dosen in großer Zahl vertickt, obwohl klar war, dass es dafür keinen medizinischen Bedarf geben kann. Aber ein Dealer der Gift offen verkauft ist eben moralisch was anderes als ein Mörder, der es heimlich unterschiebt.)


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2020)

Moin , 

so interessant eure Unterhaltung zum Thema Panzer auch mitzuverfolgen ist, leider ist es dennoch OT. 
Also bleibt bitte beim Thema. Wenn ich die Panzer-Diskussion in einen extra Thread auslagern soll, dann schickt mir einfach eine PN. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du das Ernst?


Ernst meine ich, dass man es prüfen sollte, um alle Verdächtigungen aus dem Raum zu schaffen. Man sollte z.B. die Krankengeschichten der teilnehmenden US-Soldaten lückenlos offenlegen. Aber genau an dem Punkt mauern die USA und das lässt den Chinesen den Spielraum für Spekulationen. Man könnte diese Verschwörungstheoroe der Chinesen ganz schnell entkräften. Da man es nicht tut, bleibt es im Raum stehen und wird sich entwickeln.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt schmeißt du aber eine ganze Menge  durcheinander. Jackson und Prince waren vermutlich seit den 80ern  abhängig und zumindest ersterer hat auch nicht gerade das erstbeste  eingeschmissen. Die US-Opiatabhängigenwelle


Ursache und Wirkung  ist oft schwer zu trennen. Fakt ist, beide nahmen die Schmerzmittel in hohen Dosen. Ob sie ansonsten Morphium genommen hätten, .... keine Ahnung. Es waren nur bekannte Namen, die hunderttausenden Unbekannten interessieren niemanden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem in den USA war, dass deren  Arzneimarkt eben quasi komplett unreglementiert ist. Da wurde Oxy wegen  seiner hustenlindernen Nebenwirkung verschrieben und war lange Zeit frei  in beliebiger Menge in der Apotheke oder gar im Supermarkt zu beziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber genau darum geht es doch. Ich wollte nur die These widerlegen, dass die Pharmaunternehmen in den USA besonders vorsichtig sind. Mitnichten sind sie das, mitnichten


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es davor eben schon mehrere Alphatests und im Gegensatz zur IT gibt die Medizin diese nicht frei, wenn Fehler gefunden werden.



Das stimmt zwar, es geht aber eher um "Bugs" die eben nicht bekannt sind oder nicht gefunden werden.
Wenn in der IT nach Jahren auffällt dass Millionen von PCs unsicher sind wie bei Meltdown oder vergleichbarem ist das ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang. Wenn bei einem Medikament, das ggf. langfristig Milliarden von Menschen erhalten ich spinne jetzt mal rauskommt, dass ein, zwei Jahre nach Einnahme ein paar Prozent der Leute Spastiken entwickeln ist das ne andere Kragenweite.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin natürlich dafür, möglichst viele Leute zu impfen wenn ein Impfstoff da ist weil die Chance dass solche bösen Spätfolgen entstehen extremst klein ist wenn alle vorangehenden tests unauffällig waren (es gibt hier ja kein Early-Access^^). Aber dennoch hätte ich kein besonders gutes Gefühl dabei als erster in der Schlange zu stehen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2020)

Kurz zur Info: 

Zur Panzerdiskussion geht´s hier: 
Der Militärthread


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ernst meine ich, dass man es prüfen sollte, um alle Verdächtigungen aus dem Raum zu schaffen. Man sollte z.B. die Krankengeschichten der teilnehmenden US-Soldaten lückenlos offenlegen. Aber genau an dem Punkt mauern die USA und das lässt den Chinesen den Spielraum für Spekulationen. Man könnte diese Verschwörungstheoroe der Chinesen ganz schnell entkräften. Da man es nicht tut, bleibt es im Raum stehen und wird sich entwickeln.


Ganz ehrlich das mit den Amerikanern, die in China waren und dort das Virus eingeschleppt haben könnten, höre ich hier zum ersten mal. Und das hört sich für mich eher wie ein trotzige Gegenreaktion seitens China an.
Weil die Amerikaner die Chinesen beschuldigen, das Virus wäre aus einen chinesischen Labor in Wuhan gekommen.

Das mit dem Labor halte ich nicht so abwegig.  Wobei ich aber die Theorie, mit dem Tiermarkt, für noch wahrscheinlicher halte.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2020)

Hoffentlich hört die Maskenpflicht bald auf, die warme, frisch ausgeatmete Luft wieder einzuatmen ist absolut wiederlich. Zudem macht das alle Leute recht agressiv.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hört die Maskenpflicht bald auf, die warme, frisch ausgeatmete Luft wieder einzuatmen ist absolut wiederlich. Zudem macht das alle Leute recht agressiv.


Die fängt gerade erst an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil die Amerikaner die Chinesen beschuldigen, das Virus wäre aus einen chinesischen Labor in Wuhan gekommen.


Hältst Du das für wiederholfähig oder für eine böse Ente? Wer hat denn bisher mit der "USA-Grippe" 1918 genau das gemacht? Wer hat Pockendecken an Indianer verteilt? Wer hat Atombomben eingesetzt, wer chemische Kampfmittel im großen Stil in Vietnam?  Wer wars? Kleiner Tipp: Die Schweizer waren es nicht.

Darum kann man ja mal testen, ob Trump genau so einen diabolischen Plan hatte. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber eine von vielen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die fängt gerade erst an.



Lebensmittel kann man ja online kaufen, aber so frische Brötchen vom Bäcker...da kann ich nur kurzzeitig drauf verzichten...mir reicht der eine Tag "Räuberkostüm" schon.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum kann man ja mal testen, ob Trump genau so einen diabolischen Plan hatte.


Ein ganz toller Plan. Wobei die eigenen Schäden und Verluste noch viel höher sind. Siehe Tote in den USA und Arbeitslosenzahlen. Wirtschaftliche Schäden.

Es hat eigentlich niemand etwas davon, absichtlich, so einen Virus in die Welt zu setzen. Dafür ist es viel zu unberechenbar.



> Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber eine von vielen Möglichkeiten


Wenn es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, sollte man sich damit nicht weiter beschäftigen und noch Futter für VT-Fans bieten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein ganz toller Plan.


Mit "testen" meine ich, dass man die Reaktionen darauf testet, wenn man Trump beschuldigt. Und es wird gemauert und geschwiegen, anstatt aufzuklären undzu  entkräften. Wie gesagt, die Chinesen verhalten sich auch keineswegs offen und transparent. Hast Du die Bericht gelesen, dass es letzten Herbst scheinbar schon eine Welle in Norditalien gab? Auch das geht ein bisschen unter. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, sollte man sich damit nicht weiter beschäftigen und noch Futter für VT-Fans bieten.


Es ist immer schwer. Denke ich z.B an die absurden Theorien zur angeblich erfundenen Mondlandung hat die Nasa über viele Jahre einfach geschwiegen. Das kann man als souverän ansehen, man kann auch sehen, dass es der Verschwörern alle Fäden in die Hand gab. Ebenso kann man argumentieren, dass alleine das darauf Eingehen die absurden Theorien geadelt hätte. Schwierig.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich das mit den Amerikanern, die in China waren und dort das Virus eingeschleppt haben könnten, höre ich hier zum ersten mal. Und das hört sich für mich eher wie ein trotzige Gegenreaktion seitens China an.



Das ist es wahrscheinlich auch ... Was aber es jedoch nicht grundsätzlich glaubwürdiger oder unglaubwürdiger macht als die Labor-Theorie, mit der die US-Regierung vorgeprescht ist.

Wenn auch konstruiert, sooo weit hergeholt wäre es nicht: immerhin kam damals auch die Spanische Grippe nicht aus Spanien, sondern die Pandemie ging (nach derzeitig vorherrschender Forschungsmeinung) von den USA aus und wurde durch Truppenbewegungen von US-Soldaten (!) begünstigt.



> Das mit dem Labor halte ich nicht so abwegig.  Wobei ich aber die Theorie, mit dem Tiermarkt, für noch wahrscheinlicher halte.



Der Fisch- und Tiermarkt in Wuhan ist nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand - nicht nur chinesischer Meinung - der Ausgangspunkt der Infektion.

Die Vermutung / Behauptung / Unterstellung, das Virus stamme ursprünglich aus einem Labor des Wuhan Institute of Virology, in dem tatsächlich seit langem an Corona-Viren geforscht wird, halte ich aber für recht weit hergeholt.
Das Labor liegt etliche Kilometer Luftlinie inklusive Überquerung des Jangtsekiang, eine halbe Stunde Fahrt bei günstiger Verkehrslage und über ein Dutzend dicht besiedelter Wohnviertel von besagten Markt entfernt. Jedweder (Über-) Träger eines im Labor freigesetzten Virus hätte erst einmal unbemerkt erkranken und dann ohne Zwischenkontakte direkt zu besagten Markt fahren müssen, damit dort der Ausgangspunkt liegen kann.

Da ist es zigmal wahrscheinlicher, dass der Übergang von Tier auf Mensch direkt dort stattfand, wo Tier und Mensch unter fragwürdigen hygienischen Bedingungen in engen Kontakt kommen, als in einem Labor nach internationalem Standard, wo seit Jahren von erfahrenen Wissenschaftlern mit Viren hantiert wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Fisch- und Tiermarkt in Wuhan ist nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand - nicht nur chinesischer Meinung - der Ausgangspunkt der Infektion.


Ich hatte es hier schon verlinkt. Es gibt Hinweise auf frühere Fälle weiter im Süden Chinas. Glaubwürdigkeit? Keine Ahnung ....


----------



## Duvar (25. April 2020)

Kim Jong-un ist gestorben.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hältst Du das für wiederholfähig oder für eine böse Ente?



Eindeutig böse Ente. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer hat Pockendecken an Indianer verteilt?



Das haben die Spanier und Portugisen schon lange zuvor in Südamerika bei der indigenen Bevölkerung nicht viel anders gehandhabt, zudem könnte man argumentieren kann man zu der Zeit als die Geschichte mit den Pokendecken war noch nicht von den USA in ihrer aktuellen Form, von nach dem Bürgerkrieg sprechen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer hat Atombomben eingesetzt, wer chemische Kampfmittel im großen Stil in Vietnam?  Wer wars? Kleiner Tipp: Die Schweizer waren es nicht.



Die Atombomben haben die USA auch nie abgestritten.
Chemische Kampfstoffe habe bis etwa in die 1970er Jahre im Westen alle gerne benutzt, obwohl schon geraume Zeit durch die Genfer Konventionen geächtet gewesen. Die Franzosen waren im Algierenkrieg 1962 auch noch sehr fleißig was den Einsatz von Chemischen Kampfstoffen anging, was sie auch lieber in ihrer Aufarbeitung bis heute vergesen möchten. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum kann man ja mal testen, ob Trump genau so einen diabolischen Plan hatte. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber eine von vielen Möglichkeiten



Dafür gibt es keine plausiblen Indizien die eine ausreichend schwere Belastung erlauben würden, entsprechend ist das keine Möglichkeit von vielen, sondern nur eine Verschwörungstheorie von vielen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit "testen" meine ich, dass man die Reaktionen darauf testet, wenn man Trump beschuldigt.



Das in etwa so belastbar wie einer Person nach einem überlebten Bombenanschlag noch verlässliche Informationen über ihr Verhältnis zu ihren Vater ablesen zu wollen, indem man ihr erzählt das dieser von einem Krokodil gefressen wurde...



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und es wird gemauert und geschwiegen, anstatt aufzuklären undzu  entkräften.



Sofern niemand interne Daten leaked die China oder die USA belasten werden wir auch nie erfahren ob einer da seien Hände im Spiel hatte, aber da bis dato niemand was geleaked hat ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ehr als gering anzusehen, das dort Vorsatz von einer der beiden Seiten im Spiel war.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hast Du die Bericht gelesen, dass es letzten Herbst scheinbar schon eine Welle in Norditalien gab? Auch das geht ein bisschen unter.



Quelle?
 Diesbezüglich ist mir und vermutlich auch den meisten anderen noch nichts untergekommen, das es schon letzten Herbst in Italien eine Covid-19 Welle gegeben haben soll, aber gänzlich undenkbar wäre es nicht das der Virus schon 2019 einige Monate in China unbemerkt kursieren konnte und in andere Länder gelangt ist, auch weil in Italien (Mailand) viele Chinesen, durch die Modeindustrie, arbeiten.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist immer schwer. Denke ich z.B an die absurden Theorien zur erfundenen Mondlandung hat die Nasa über viele Jahre einfach geschwiegen. Das kann man als souverän ansehen, man kann auch sehen, dass es der Verschwörern alle Fäden in die Hand gab. Ebenso kann man argumentieren, dass alleine das darauf eingehen die absurden Theorien adelt. Schwierig.



Es ist egal ob du bei Verschwörungstheorien direkt  transparent bist, oder nicht.
Wer an eine Verschwörung glauben will tut das wenn du sofort Transparenz herstellst (alles gefälscht) genauso wie wenn du Jahrelang zu einem Thema schweigst (haben was zu verbergen).



Duvar schrieb:


> Kim Jong-un ist gestorben.



Nein, vermutlich gestorben, bis jetzt ist es noch absolut nicht gesichert ob er wirklich tot ist, oder im sterben liegt, oder die Meldung evt. nicht doch vielleicht nicht stimmt.


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich hatte es hier schon verlinkt. Es gibt Hinweise auf frühere Fälle weiter im Süden Chinas. Glaubwürdigkeit? Keine Ahnung ....



Ja, Vermutungen gibt es viele und die Meisten davon beißen sich nicht nur mit dem, was derzeit halbwegs als gesichert gilt, sondern auch untereinander.
Wobei es durchaus sein kann, dass es schon frühere Ausbrüche gab, die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht in der Weise ausgewirkt und ausgebreitet haben, wie wir es jetzt erleben.

Es ist ja gerade das Problem, dass immer noch viel zu wenig darüber bekannt ist, warum einige Menschen von der Erkrankung wenig bis gar nichts mitbekommen und andere wie die Fliegen sterben, ohne dass es ein eindeutiges Muster gäbe. Ein tödlicher Ausgang ist bei Kindern nahezu ausgeschlossen, bei älteren Menschen um so wahrscheinlicher und (insbesondere Atemwegs-) Vorerkrankungen sind nicht gut, aber es sind auch schon 80jährige Asthmatiker ohne sonderliche Behandlung genesen und kerngesunde Jüngere liegen auf der Intensivstation oder im Leichenschauhaus.

Da werden sich noch Zusammenhänge ergeben, über die man nur staunen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kim Jong-un ist gestorben.



Wart doch erstmal ab


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, Vermutungen gibt es viele


Was ist nicht irgendein daher gelaufener Schwätzer, es ist ein italinescher Epidemiologe


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Quelle?


_
"... Für die Theorie der früheren Ausbreitung spricht eine medizinische  Auffälligkeit: Von Oktober bis Dezember habe es eine signifikant höhere  Zahl von Grippeerkrankungen und Lungenentzündungen in der Lombardei  gegeben, sagte Adriano Decarli, Epidemiologe und Professor für  Medizinstatistik an der Universität Mailand. Er sprach von Hunderten  Kranken mehr als üblicherweise, die wegen Grippe oder Lungenentzündung  in Krankenhäusern behandelt wurden. Einige der Patienten seien  gestorben. Vor allem die Umgebung von Mailand und Lodi sei seinerzeit  betroffen gewesen. ..."_
Hoehepunkt noch nicht erreicht: Grassiert Corona schon viel laenger in Italien? - n-tv.de


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kim Jong-un ist gestorben.



Wollen wir mal nicht hoffen...für das chinesische Ärzteteam und für den Weltfrieden. Trump hat's ja schon länger mit den Chinesen, aber wenn die jetzt auch noch seinen Kumpel umgebracht haben, da tickt der völlig aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _
> "... Für die Theorie der früheren Ausbreitung spricht eine medizinische  Auffälligkeit: Von Oktober bis Dezember habe es eine signifikant höhere  Zahl von Grippeerkrankungen und Lungenentzündungen in der Lombardei  gegeben, sagte Adriano Decarli, Epidemiologe und Professor für  Medizinstatistik an der Universität Mailand. Er sprach von Hunderten  Kranken mehr als üblicherweise, die wegen Grippe oder Lungenentzündung  in Krankenhäusern behandelt wurden. Einige der Patienten seien  gestorben. Vor allem die Umgebung von Mailand und Lodi sei seinerzeit  betroffen gewesen. ..."_
> Hoehepunkt noch nicht erreicht: Grassiert Corona schon viel laenger in Italien? - n-tv.de



Ja wie geschrieben, undenkbar ist es nicht das Covid-19 schon ein paar Monate früher als Dezember in China noch unbemerkt kursierte und über Chinesische Arbeiter in der italienischen Textilindustrie ebenfalls noch unbemerkt bereits schon im Oktober 2019 nach Italien (Lombardei / Mailand) gelangt ist:

https://zackzack.at/2020/02/26/corona-und-die-italienische-modeindustrie-wie-die-ausbeutung-chinesischer-arbeiter-zur-ausbreitung-des-virus-beitraegt/


----------



## Agathon12 (25. April 2020)

Ich habe eine Beschreibung dazu abgegeben... Wisst ihr was der ober burner an euch allen ist. Ich war offen für eure Aussagen, ich wollte einfach nur eine Diskussion mit mehr als einer Perspektive anregen, habe nie behauptet die Wahrheit gepachtet zu haben und habe auch nie behauptet, dass all das, was ich sage super toll und unumstößlich ist.

Ihr hingegen seid dermaßen überzeugt von euren eigenen, auf einer einzigen Perspektive beruhenden Ansichten, dass einem das kotzen kommt. Mir vorwerfen, ich wäre so ahnungslos, dass ich nicht mal mehr merke, wie ahnungslos ich bin, aber selber ein reiner Kindergarten, unglaublich.

Ihr kritisiert an mir, was 90%von euch selbst machen, aber wiel ihr eurer Rudel Dynamik folgt und euch schön gegenseitig die Schultern klopft, fühlt ihr euch alle im rehct und total stark. Ihr wart die einzigen hier, die blind für alles andere waren. Ich kenne all die Artikel, Videos, Aussagen usw, die ihr hier rezitiert.. Jedes einzelne und noch viele mehr. Ich sehe mir nämlich beide Seiten an und kann auch beiden Seiten zugestehen, wenn sie etwas wahres oder richtig gutes sagen.
Ihr seid vollkommen beschränkt in eurer Sichtweise und verweigert euch allem gegenüber, das nicht in eure vorgefertigte Meinung passt.
Das ist so dermaßen schade und traurig.

Durch eure Art habt ihr von vorn herein jedwede normale Diskussion verhindert und im Nachhinein schiebt ihr mir die Schuld in die Schuhe. Allerdings habe ich mir nicht viel anderes erwartet und wollte es trotzdem mal versuchen. Hab von anfang Na betont, dass ich überhaupt nicht erwarte, dass ihr alles glaubt oder gut findet, was ich hier verlinke, aber dass es im Leben immer deutlich produktiver ist, sich mehrere Seiten anzusehen. Doch selbst wenn ihr sie euch ansieht, bringt euch das sowieso nichts, weil ihr schon so voreingenommen drauf los geht, dass ihr eh nur drauf wartet, dass irgend ein Satz fällt, über den ihr euch dann künstlich aufregen oder lustig machen könnt.

Ich habe noch nie den Anspruch gehabt zu behaupten, ich würde so viel mehr wissen als andere, ihr hingegen verhalten euch, als hättet ihr die Wahrheit mit den Nachrichten gefressen. Den knall will ich nicht erleben müssen, wenn einige von euch irgendwann an die Wand fahren, weil sie erkennen müssen, dass auch unsere medien verlogen bis aufs letzte sind und das Politiker eben nicht in eurem Interesse handeln, weil sie ja so sehr patriotisch sind und das beste für euch wollen.

Letztlich werden wir von so vielen Seiten her geblendet und belogen.. Dabei is egal ob möchtegern truther oder Politik oder wer auch immer.. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agathon12 (25. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann diese Unsitte, Youtube links ohne weiteren Text in den Raum zu hauen. Warum sollte ich dafür Zeit verschwenden, das wird einfach ignoriert. Wenn man nicht einmal in der Lage ist eine kurze Zusammenfassung des Dargestellten zu geben, dann ist ein Beitrag völlig ohne Wert. Aber das wird der User auch noch lernen, wenn er denn diskutieren will. Das hat ja nicht den Anschein. Da hilft dann eine der wichtigsten Funktionen im Forum.





DKK007 schrieb:


> @Agathon12 Du hast zwar irgendwelche Namen in den Raum geworfen, Link ist aber keiner da.
> Ansonsten den gefälligst erneut posten, bzw. deinen eigenen Beitrag mit dem Link zitieren.
> 
> Wo du Daten vom RKI usw. kopiert hast, ist auch nicht ersichtlich. Und wenn, wäre das ein Plagiat.
> ...


Ich habe extra geschrieben "um die Regelungen des rki zum Thema Erfassung der infizierten Zahlen und wer als solches gewertet wird zu zitieren:"

Und darunter habe ich den link zu deren PDF gesetzt, das man auf deren Seite runter laden kann. Aber gut, alles meine Schuld. Das wäre das selbe, wie wenn ihr in einem persönlichen Gespräch zu mir sagen würdet, es wäre meine Schuld, dass ihr jicnt richtig zugehört habt. 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kim Jong-un ist gestorben.



Aber wohl nicht an Corona und damit fehlt der Bezug zum Thema etwas. 
Herzoperation bei Kim Jong Un offenbar schiefgelaufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2020)

Kanns sein, dass hier jetzt statt über Panzer über andere Militärtaktiken, die ebenfalls komplett ohne Coronabezug sind, diskutiert wird? 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ernst meine ich, dass man es prüfen sollte, um alle Verdächtigungen aus dem Raum zu schaffen. Man sollte z.B. die Krankengeschichten der teilnehmenden US-Soldaten lückenlos offenlegen. Aber genau an dem Punkt mauern die USA und das lässt den Chinesen den Spielraum für Spekulationen. Man könnte diese Verschwörungstheoroe der Chinesen ganz schnell entkräften. Da man es nicht tut, bleibt es im Raum stehen und wird sich entwickeln.



Schon mal was von Datenschutz gehört? Abgesehen davon schlägst du hier vor, dass von China formulierte Gerüchte über vertuschte US-Militäraktionen durch vom US-Militär zusammengestellte Akten zu entkräften. Das kann genauso wenig funktionieren, wie die These "China manipuliert Zahlen" mit chinesischen Zahlen zu widerlegen.

Ist aber auch gar nicht nötig: Die US-Streitkräfte (und nicht nur die) haben ja mittlerweile eindeutig bewiesen, dass sie Corona nicht einmal mit einem Vierteljahr Vorlauf in ihren Reihen kontrolliert bekommen. Und da soll ein US-Soldat (der sich wo angesteckt hat??) ein Virus in China eingeführt haben, ohne davor oder danach für einen Ausbruch in seiner eigenen Truppe gesorgt zu haben? Zudem allesamt Sportler, die im fraglichen Zeitraum Höchstleistungen erbringen sollten, wie man sie von Corona-Patienten doch eher selten sieht?
Die Theorie ist in etwa so plausibel wie "starkes UV-Licht könnte Corona heilen".




> Ursache und Wirkung  ist oft schwer zu trennen. Fakt ist, beide nahmen die Schmerzmittel in hohen Dosen. Ob sie ansonsten Morphium genommen hätten, .... keine Ahnung. Es waren nur bekannte Namen, die hunderttausenden Unbekannten interessieren niemanden.



Ursache und Wirkung ist sehr einfach zu trennen, wenn beide konkrete Daten haben. Und billige Opiate am Schalter für jeden sind auch in den USA ein vergleichsweise junges Phänomen, der Drogenkonsum deiner Beispiele dagegen wesentlich älter und die verwendeten Bezugswege für Hofärzte für andere Persönlichkeiten bis in die 30er hinein bekannt. (D.h.: Eigentlich sogar deutlich länger, aber was sich manche Koksnasen im 19. Jhd. und früher haben verschreiben lassen, lässt sich mangels gegenläufiger Gesetze und beschränkterem Wissen über Abhängigkeiten schlecht vergleichen.)
Die beiden haben immer irgendwas eingenommen und hatten Geld und Wege, um es sich nach Geschmack auszusuchen.
Die Masse der Unbekannten kam, wie gesagt, erst später, weil die dem massenhaften Gebrauch zugrunde liegenden Medikamente erst in den späten 90ern auf den Markt kamen. Jackson war schon tot, eher überhaupt von einer Krise die Rede war. Tatsächlich begann die erst, als die reichlich geschaffenen Süchtigen auf illegale Angebote wechselten, weil endlich ein paar Gegenmaßnahmen geschaffen wurden.

Übrigens ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man als Pharmakonzern richtig, richtig, richtig viel Geld machen kann: In dem man die Zahl potentieller Kunden mit einem tödlichen Virus reduziert klappt das nämlich nur in den Hirngespinsten gruder Verschwörungstheoretiker. In der Realität verkauft man man high machende Pillen am Ladentisch, von denen niemand stirbt (jedenfalls nicht sonderlich schnell), von denen aber jeder zunehmend mehr haben will.



> Aber genau darum geht es doch. Ich wollte nur die These widerlegen, dass die Pharmaunternehmen in den USA besonders vorsichtig sind. Mitnichten sind sie das, mitnichten



Ne, vorsichtig sind sie bestimmt nicht. Du hast aber nicht "nicht vorsichtig sein" geschrieben, sondern "Es wurde gelogen und betrogen". Wenn mich meine Deutschkenntnisse nicht trügen, sind das zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Aussagen...





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, es geht aber eher um "Bugs" die eben nicht bekannt sind oder nicht gefunden werden.
> Wenn in der IT nach Jahren auffällt dass Millionen von PCs unsicher sind wie bei Meltdown oder vergleichbarem ist das ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang. Wenn bei einem Medikament, das ggf. langfristig Milliarden von Menschen erhalten ich spinne jetzt mal rauskommt, dass ein, zwei Jahre nach Einnahme ein paar Prozent der Leute Spastiken entwickeln ist das ne andere Kragenweite.



Gibt es überhaupt irgend ein Beispiel für eine Medikament, dass 12 Monate oder mehr nach einer einmaligen Einnahme schwere Nebenwirkungen verursacht? Oder auch nur 6 Monate? Rein biologisch wüsste ich keinen Mechanismus, der so eine Verzögerung mit sich bringt. Was einen erst "mit der Zeit umbringt" sind immer kontinuierlich einwirkende Dinge, bei denen die akkumulierte Dosis zum schlimmen Ergenis führt. Aber geimpft wird nur einmal. Daher ist auch der Vergleich mit "unsicheren" PCs nicht gerechtfertigt: Sicherheitslücken, die erst später gefunden werden, können in Betatests nicht Anhand ihrer Wirkung gefunden werden. Hier spielt die Zeit, die Angreifer mit dem System haben, eine Rolle, sodass von Anfang an vorhandene Fehler erst später aktiv werden. Aber ein Impfstoff ist sofort aktiv. 

Die einzige Gefahr sind hier nicht "Sicherheitslücken", sondern "Bugs": Möglicherweise ist der Rechner äh der Patient nach der Impfung instabil. (Und instabile Patienten sind ein ziemlich großes Problem.) Aber das ist er dann eben direkt bzw. innerhalb von ein paar Wochen, je nachdem wie schnell die Impfung ihre volle Wirkung entfaltet, und das Risiko besteht nur in "Bugs" die lediglich auf ganz bestimmten "Systemen" auftreten und deswegen in übereilten Vortests nicht festgestellt wurden. Allerdings werden bereits für die zweite Phase der Tests, die als erste nach einer Impfwirkung suchen, bereits mit tausenden Probanden geplant. Vor Markteinführung wären noch 1-2 weitere Durchgänge mit 10000 bis 100000 nötig. Das heißt selbst wenn der Impfstoff bei einer bestimmten Allergie oder ähnliches problematisch ist, wären dies Fälle, die nicht in mehreren Prozent, sondern in weniger als 0,01 Promill der Bevölkerung auftreten. Und damit seltener, als Corona tötet.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Fisch- und Tiermarkt in Wuhan ist nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand - nicht nur chinesischer Meinung - der Ausgangspunkt der Infektion.
> 
> Die Vermutung / Behauptung / Unterstellung, das Virus stamme ursprünglich aus einem Labor des Wuhan Institute of Virology, in dem tatsächlich seit langem an Corona-Viren geforscht wird, halte ich aber für recht weit hergeholt.
> Das Labor liegt etliche Kilometer Luftlinie inklusive Überquerung des Jangtsekiang, eine halbe Stunde Fahrt bei günstiger Verkehrslage und über ein Dutzend dicht besiedelter Wohnviertel von besagten Markt entfernt. Jedweder (Über-) Träger eines im Labor freigesetzten Virus hätte erst einmal unbemerkt erkranken und dann ohne Zwischenkontakte direkt zu besagten Markt fahren müssen, damit dort der Ausgangspunkt liegen kann.
> ...



Patient 0 ist weiterhin nicht gefunden. Ich habe noch nicht einmal etwas davon gehört, dass man das Virus weiter als bis November hat zurück verfolgen müssen. Ausgehend von den inkl. Dunkelziffer aber bereits mehreren Tausend Fällen im Januar, muss es bis dahin schon mindestens 3-5 Übergänge gegeben haben. Entsprechend unmöglich ist es, die Erstinfektion auf eine halbe Autostunde genau räumlich einzugrenzen. Der Markt in Wuhan ist nur deswegen ein Hauptverdächtiger, weil er eine große Zahl potentieller Tierwirte mit vielen Menschen in Kontakt gekommen ist. Allerdings muss man die Zahl der möglichen Übergänge auch mit der Zahl der infizierten Tiere multiplizieren und bislang hat man wohl nicht viele Sars-Cov2-ähnelnde Viren in freier Wildbahn gefunden. Umgekehrt gab es in besagtem Labor jede Menge angesteckter Tiere mit gefährlichen Corona-Stämmen, man ja explizit an möglichen Übertragungen auf andere Arten geforscht. Dafür hatte man auch entsprechend hohe Sicherheitsmaßnahmen - sagen die Chinesen und sagt die offizielle Einstufung des Labors, bestreiten aber einige andere. Hier ist die große Unbekannte also die Zahl der Kontakte: War die wirklich 0? Wenn nicht stehen wir vor der Abschätzung "ist 1000*~0 größer als ~0*1000"`?


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt irgend ein Beispiel für eine Medikament, dass 12 Monate oder mehr nach einer einmaligen Einnahme schwere Nebenwirkungen verursacht? Oder auch nur 6 Monate? Rein biologisch wüsste ich keinen Mechanismus, der so eine Verzögerung mit sich bringt.



Das dürfte auch die absolute Ausnahme sein. Es gibt eine Handvoll Präparate, deren Nebenwirkungen erst dann Auftreten, wenn bestimmte - durch die Medikation herbeigeführte - Änderungen mit natürlichen Veränderungen der Körperchemie kollidieren, also beispielsweise mit Einsetzen der Pubertät, Schwangerschaft etc. bzw. eine Nebenwirkung nicht im  erst in der nachgeborenen Generation entfalten. Auch wenn ein Medikament beispielsweise Gefäßschäden verursacht, könnten sich die lange nicht auswirken - bis der Patient Bluthochdruck entwickelt und/oder einfach aufgrund von Alterung.

Das alles hat jedoch, wie du - meine ich - schon früher ganz richtig angemerkt hast, überhaupt nichts mit der Wirkweise von Impfstoffen zu tun. Da kann bei einem extrem geringen Bruchteil der Patienten eine Überreaktion eintreten, die man sicherlich nicht totschweigen sollte (Was auch nicht getan wird ...), an der meines Wissens allerdings auch noch niemand verstorben oder Langzeitschäden davongetragen hätte. Ganz im Gegensatz zum fehlenden Impfschutz, der nicht nur den Impfverweigerer, sondern letztlich die Allgemeinheit gefährdet.

Das "die Pharmaindustrie" (Mir wäre neu, dass das eine homogene Gruppe ist, aber was soll's ...) daran Geld verdient, ist als Argument dermaßen hohl, darüber sollte man gar keine Worte verlieren müssen. Es verdienen auch Leute damit ihr Geld, mich mit Trinkwasser zu versorgen und meine Fäkalien zu entsorgen, aber ich stelle trotzdem nicht das Trinken, Waschen und die Notdurft ein, damit diese Abzocker bloß nix verdienen.



> Patient 0 ist weiterhin nicht gefunden. Ich habe noch nicht einmal etwas davon gehört, dass man das Virus weiter als bis November hat zurück verfolgen müssen.



Das ist im Grunde richtig, allerdings ist "Patient 0" bis zum endgültigen Abschluss der Forschung zur Ausbreitung ein Wanderpokal, insbesondere wenn mehrere Orte als Ursprung in Frage kommen. Für Wuhan gilt nach wie vor Wei Guixian als Patient 0, eine Verkäuferin auf besagtem Markt. Das muss selbstverständlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss bleiben, aber wenn man das in Frage stellt, stünde grundsätzlich auch Wuhan als Ausgangsort in Frage und damit logischerweise auch jeder Bezug zum dort ansässigen Institut.

Sprich, bisher geht es eher darum, wie viele Indikatoren für welche Theorie sprechen. Und wenn ein Markt mit vielen lebenden Viechern hantiert und eine dort tätige Verkäuferin die erste (oder doch zumindest eine der ersten festgestellten Erkrankten) ist, hat das doch deutlich mehr Tragfähigkeit als ein konstruierter Bezug zu einem Labor, der nur davon getragen wird, dass man Hinweise auf die erste und grundsätzlich plausiblere Variante anerkennt.
Das gilt natürlich ebenso für den chinesischen Konter, kranke US-Soldaten hätten das Virus in Wuhan eingeschleppt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt irgend ein Beispiel für eine Medikament, dass 12 Monate oder mehr nach einer einmaligen Einnahme schwere Nebenwirkungen verursacht?


- Radiumtabletten, wie sie vor hundert Jahren verkauft wurden
- Eigentlich alles, was Krebs erzeugen kann, z.B. ordentliche Pilzgifte


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Radiumtabletten, wie sie vor hundert Jahren verkauft wurden
> - Eigentlich alles, was Krebs erzeugen kann, z.B. ordentliche Pilzgifte



Ich denke, ruyven_macaran meinte ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem Medikamente grundsätzlich prüf- und zulassungspflichtig sind und nicht jeder windige Geschäftsmensch irgendwelche Präparate dubioser Zusammensetzung und Konzentration verkaufen kann. Sonst müsste man ja etliche sehr zweifelhafte Arzneien vergangener Jahrhunderte oder heutzutage auf dem Schwarzmarkt verkaufte Pillen dazu zählen.


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2020)

Viele Medikamente der Chemotherapie oder Krebsbehandlungen mit Strahlentherapie können viele Jahre nach Einsatz durchaus Nebenwirkungen haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Tja, wenn das hier Schule macht, dann müssen wir wohl doch noch raus auf die Straße.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/health/uk-will-stay-in-lockdown-until-vaccine-is-found-health-minister-says-a4415561.html
> 
> Lockdown measures could be in place until 2021 until vaccine or drug cure is found, Chris Whitty admits



Weil eventuell bis dahin nicht alle Maßnahmen aufgehoben sind? Auch dt. Politiker und Wissenschaftler haben diese Einschätzung schon abgegeben. Die entscheidende Frage ist, welche Maßnahmen können irgendwann aufgehoben oder weitestgehend gelockert werden, welche müssen bestehen bleiben oder gar verschärft werden. Und welche Rahmenbedingungen müssen dafür jeweils eintreten oder absehbar sein. So in den blauen Dunst hinein ist das alles reinster Spekulatius.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Viele Medikamente der Chemotherapie oder Krebsbehandlungen mit Strahlentherapie können viele Jahre nach Einsatz durchaus Nebenwirkungen haben.


Jo wenn der Patient ohne aber tot wäre sind Nebenwirkungen durchaus zu akzeptieren.


----------



## muadib (26. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Was mich so ein bisserl "nerrvt" ist die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt die Kirchen für Gottesdienste wieder öffnen wollen. Wenn auch unter strengen Auflagen, also alle mit Mundschutz und 2m Abstand. Aber was soll das? Viele Leute in einem geschlossenen Raum. Und das ohne Not. Wir müssen raus um was einzukaufen. WIr müssen raus um Geld zu verdienen. Aber wir müssen in keine Kneipe, kein Restaurant, in keine Disco. Und ich kann meinen Glauben an Gott oder Allah oder wen auch immer auch in meinen eigenen vier Wänden leben.
> Mir fehtl auch vieles in meinem Leben. Ich kann meinen Sohn zu Zeit nicht besuchen, was ich sonst immer einmal im Monat mache. Ich fahrre dafür immer für ein längeres Wochenende von München nach Osnabrück. Und auch wenn ich 52 und er 22 Jahre alt ist, vermisse ich ihn. Aber das isrt einfach so z.Z. Also warum müssen die Leute dann zum Gottesdienst rennen und eine weitere Ausbreitung unterstützen. Sorry, aber null Verständnis.



Wozu Mundschutz und Abstand? Gott wird sie schon beschützen.

Sollten solche Menschen in ein Krankenhaus müssen, kann man denen ja als Behandlung ein religiöses Buch ihrer Wahl aushändigen. Wenn es ihnen ganz schlecht geht, kann deren Glaubensgemeinde auch noch für sie beten.



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Eine Impfung soll ja beinahe schon fertig sein, nur das Unternehmen, welches neben der Forschungseinrichtung (keine Ahnung wie die Firma heißt) das Gegenmittel herstellen will, ist Pfizer. Alle großen Pharmakonzerne sind für mich die wahren Krebsgeschwüre. Null Interesse daran, Krankheiten zu heilen/auszurotten.



Dann liegt das Problem aber nicht in der Pharmaindustrie. Diese tut genau das was die meisten Unternehmen tun. Geld verdienen wo es nur geht.


----------



## fipS09 (26. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Tja, wenn das hier Schule macht, dann müssen wir wohl doch noch raus auf die Straße.



Wer ist wir? Ich vertraue lieber auf die Expertenmeinungen als auf deine. Ich kann Menschenansammlungen auch bis 2021 meiden wenn das besser für mich ist.

Die Frage ist doch immer um welche Maßnahmen es geht. Einen Sommer ohne Festivals kann ich verkraften.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Lockdown kam NACHDEM die Übertragungsrate runterging.



Das ist falsch, wie du wunderbar an dieser Grafik sehen kannst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgangssperre begann am 23.03.2020: Coronavirus Deutschland: Sachsen verhaengt ab 0 Uhr Ausgangssperre - WELT
Erste Lockerungen kam am 20.04.2020.

Bildquelle: Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch immer um welche Maßnahmen es geht. Einen Sommer ohne Festivals kann ich verkraften.



Ich kann die ganze Aufregung über die so superschlimmen Distanzierungsmaßnahmen (noch) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann es in meinem Leben zuletzt so entspannt war wie die letzten Wochen (Coronaunabhängige Einzelschicksale mal ausgenommen). Ich muss viel weniger Arbeiten, habe Zeit für die Familie zu Hause, es geht mir beim einkaufen keiner mehr auf die Eier, der Verkehr bzw. die Zeit die ich zur Arbeit brauche hat deutlich nachgelassen, es gibt keine Partys und nölende besoffene Halbstarke am Wochenende in der Nachbarschaft und so weiter. Wenn all das nicht solche wirtschaftlichen Schäden verursachen würde können wir das gerne noch ne Weile weiter so haben.

Die einzigen Dinge die mich etwas ärgern ist, dass es aktuell halt kein Vereinsleben gibt und dass man seit Wochen außer CORONA!! COOROOONAAA! nix anderes mehr sieht und hört. An den Rest könnte ich mich gewöhnen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kann die ganze Aufregung über die so superschlimmen Distanzierungsmaßnahmen (noch) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann es in meinem Leben zuletzt so entspannt war wie die letzten Wochen (Coronaunabhängige Einzelschicksale mal ausgenommen). Ich muss viel weniger Arbeiten, habe Zeit für die Familie zu Hause, es geht mir beim einkaufen keiner mehr auf die Eier, der Verkehr bzw. die Zeit die ich zur Arbeit brauche hat deutlich nachgelassen, es gibt keine Partys und nölende besoffene Halbstarke am Wochenende in der Nachbarschaft und so weiter. Wenn all das nicht solche wirtschaftlichen Schäden verursachen würde können wir das gerne noch ne Weile weiter so haben.
> 
> Die einzigen Dinge die mich etwas ärgern ist, dass es aktuell halt kein Vereinsleben gibt und dass man seit Wochen außer CORONA!! COOROOONAAA! nix anderes mehr sieht und hört. An den Rest könnte ich mich gewöhnen.



Kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschließen, das einzige was mir aktuell fehlt ist mal was raus zum Paintball spielen zu können, aber da ist die Ansteckungsgefahr ja auch sooooooo unkalkulierbar groß!


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Es kommt wohl jetzt doch die dezentrale App. Aber langsam sollten die mal hin machen, sonst hat man die Durchseuchung, bevor die App fertig ist.
Corona-Tracing: Bundesregierung denkt bei App um | tagesschau.de
Bundesregierung: Kurswechsel bei Corona-Tracing-App - ComputerBase



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschließen, das einzige was mir aktuell fehlt ist mal was raus zum Paintball spielen zu können, aber da ist die Ansteckungsgefahr ja auch sooooooo unkalkulierbar groß!



Trägt man da nicht eh Schutzmaske und Schutzbrille?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trägt man da nicht eh Schutzmaske und Schutzbrille?



Ja eben, aber trotzdem muss auch das aktuell geschlossen bleiben, trotz Corona-Schutz von Haus aus und obwohl man es draußen macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

Man könnte sich ja auch noch unbeliebter machen: Was mir gar nicht innen Kopf geht sind die Diskussionen dass es ja sooo schlimm für die Leute ist wenn man jetzt 24/7 mit Frau und ggf. Kind(ern) zu Hause ist weil das ist ja soooo anstrengend wenn die Kitas zu sind und ohgottogott. Mal ehrlich: Es mag einzelne spezielle Situationen geben wo das schwer sein kann (sehr kleine Wohnung + Homeoffice + kleine Kinder), ok. Aber bei den allermeisten würde ich mal ganz steil behaupten wenn dir deine Frau/Mann/Kind nach wenigen Wochen schon so hart auf den Zeiger geht haste den/die fgalsche(n) geheiratet und dir keine echten Gedanken um nen Kinderwunsch gemacht. Die Krise ist nicht der Grund dafür, dass die sich mit dem Partner streiten und nicht klarkommen mit Kindererziehung, die Krise hat nur die ganzen Ablenkungen mal eben weggenommen die den dort ohnehin schlechten Zustand noch überdeckt haben.


----------



## muadib (26. April 2020)

Agathon12 schrieb:


> Ihr hingegen seid dermaßen überzeugt von euren eigenen, auf einer einzigen Perspektive beruhenden Ansichten, dass einem das kotzen kommt. Mir vorwerfen, ich wäre so ahnungslos, dass ich nicht mal mehr merke, wie ahnungslos ich bin, aber selber ein reiner Kindergarten, unglaublich.



Ich habe vor einigen Tagen schonmal einen Beitrag von dir kritisiert, da ich den Eindruck habe, dass du mit etwas Halbwissen meinst, zu wissen was Sache ist. 

Zudem ist mir deine Art höchst unsymphatisch. Wenn du im RL auch so bist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es viele Menschen gibt, die es lange mit dir aushalten.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Der Typ erzählt aber Müll, wie vieler dieser Spinner auf Youtube.
Und dazu einfach zu blöd die Daten richtig zu lesen.
Zumal was soll einem irgend so ein Trottel aus Brasilien über Deutschland erzählen, wo die selbst nichts hinbekommen mit ihrem faschistischen Präsidenten. 

Wird Zeit, das Youtube da endlich mal durchgreift und so etwas löscht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Expertenmeinung:





			
				Videokommentar-Experte schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Mann ist ein echter Trottel, da werden einfach mal eben so  Statistiken absichtlich falsch gedeutet und interpretiert. Es fehlen  teils wichtige Quellenangaben und es werden genau die Teile der  Statistiken wieder gegeben die einem in den Plan passen. Achso die  absichtlichen Falschmeldungen nicht zu vergessen



Such dir einen "Experten" aus der mehr Recht hat. 

Das ist das schöne an komplexen Zusammenhängen mit naturgemäß unvollständiger Datenlage: Man kann sich, egal welcher Gesinnung man angehört, alles so auslegen dass es zum eigenen Weltbild am besten passt. Die Verschwörer gegen die bösen Maßnahmen können das genauso wie die Weltuntergangstheoretiker gegen die laschen Politiker.

Man wird erst in Jahren wissen was wirklich stimmte (irgendwas dazwischen halt). Aber die Variante im Jahre 2025 "zu harte Maßnahmen getroffen die bösen Verschwörer" bei wenigen tausend Toten ist mir lieber als die Version "die Politik hat geschlafen" bei Hunderttausenden Toten.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Von einem echten Rückgang würde ich da auch nicht reden. Das sind einfach die Schwankungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten ist da ein ansteigender Trend da.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kann die ganze Aufregung über die so superschlimmen Distanzierungsmaßnahmen (noch) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann es in meinem Leben zuletzt so entspannt war wie die letzten Wochen (Coronaunabhängige Einzelschicksale mal ausgenommen). Ich muss viel weniger Arbeiten, habe Zeit für die Familie zu Hause, es geht mir beim einkaufen keiner mehr auf die Eier, der Verkehr bzw. die Zeit die ich zur Arbeit brauche hat deutlich nachgelassen, es gibt keine Partys und nölende besoffene Halbstarke am Wochenende in der Nachbarschaft und so weiter. Wenn all das nicht solche wirtschaftlichen Schäden verursachen würde können wir das gerne noch ne Weile weiter so haben.
> 
> Die einzigen Dinge die mich etwas ärgern ist, dass es aktuell halt kein Vereinsleben gibt und dass man seit Wochen außer CORONA!! COOROOONAAA! nix anderes mehr sieht und hört. An den Rest könnte ich mich gewöhnen.



Nagelkopftreffer!


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2020)

Konsequenzen aus Corona-Krise: Schaeuble fordert Neujustierungen | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2020)

Abwrackprämie ist ja okay, wenn der Ersatz ökologisch nachhaltig ist. Auch die Konversion der überflüssigen Verkehrsflughäfen in Solar- und Windparks sollte man fördern.


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Viele Medikamente der Chemotherapie oder Krebsbehandlungen mit Strahlentherapie können viele Jahre nach Einsatz durchaus Nebenwirkungen haben.


Also ich lebe lieber mit den Nebenwirkungen, anstatt nicht mehr am Leben zu sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich lebe lieber mit den Nebenwirkungen, anstatt nicht mehr am Leben zu sein.


In den allermeisten Fällen ja - aber es gibt durchaus seltene/extreme Nebenwirkungen mit denen ich (persönlich) nicht leben wollte. Wobei da auch macnhe dabei sind wo du nicht mehr in der Lage bist dir darüber Gedanken zu machen (habe ich so bei meinem Großvater erlebt der an Krebs verstorben ist vor einigen Jahren - das waren zwar Nebenwirkungen die aufgrund von am Ende eher palliativen Behandlungen auftraten aber wenn er irgendwie wundersam wieder körperlich fit geworden wäre hätte das wahrscheinlich weder ihm noch uns noch viel Spaß gemacht).


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abwrackprämie ist ja okay, wenn der Ersatz ökologisch nachhaltig ist. Auch die Konversion der überflüssigen Verkehrsflughäfen in Solar- und Windparks sollte man fördern.


Abwrackprämie bringt gar nichts, es verzögert den Einbruch nur.
Und ein schon gebauter Benziner ist idR auch besser als ein noch nicht gebauter Stromer.

Mit den Flughäfen gebe ich dir recht, die kleinen Regionalflughäfen braucht man nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In den allermeisten Fällen ja - aber es gibt durchaus seltene/extreme Nebenwirkungen mit denen ich (persönlich) nicht leben wollte. Wobei da auch macnhe dabei sind wo du nicht mehr in der Lage bist dir darüber Gedanken zu machen (habe ich so bei meinem Großvater erlebt der an Krebs verstorben ist vor einigen Jahren - das waren zwar Nebenwirkungen die aufgrund von am Ende eher palliativen Behandlungen auftraten aber wenn er irgendwie wundersam wieder körperlich fit geworden wäre hätte das wahrscheinlich weder ihm noch uns noch viel Spaß gemacht).


Ich rede ja auch nur von mir, bei anderen Leuten mit anderen Nebenwirkungen mag das durchaus anders aussehen.


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2020)

Der deutsche Weg ist falsch:

Experte: Deutschland ruiniert Wirtschaft - und rettet damit kein einziges Leben - FOCUS Online


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2020)

Sagt ein Experte aus Schweden, dann muss es ja stimmen.


----------



## fipS09 (26. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sagt ein Experte aus Schweden, dann muss es ja stimmen.



Der Trick ist einfach nicht zu testen. Keine positiven Ergebnisse = Kein Virus. Das weiß doch jedes Kind 

Ist sowieso falsch, egal wie man es macht. Wenn die Politik sich den wirtschaftlichen Interessen unterordnet dann ist das alles Lobbyarbeit und wir leben in der BRD GmbH.
Wenn man es nicht macht und die Wirtschaft runterfährt meckern interessanterweise gefühlt die gleichen Menschen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Der Trick ist einfach nicht zu testen. Keine positiven Ergebnisse = Kein Virus. Das weiß doch jedes Kind



Ist eigentlich egal ob man testet oder nicht. Falls nicht super, falls doch muss man die positiven Tests halt verschwinden lassen. Nordkorea-Style.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. April 2020)

Kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit der Grafik unten rechts auf sich hat? Die Zahl der neuen Infektionen tendiert darin gegen null: Experience
Nun ist aber die Zahl der Neuinfektionen gerade im Bereich von 1500 bis 2000. Die Grafik gibt das so nicht wieder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2020)

Die Grafik dürfte Gesamtmeldezahlen für die jeweiligen Tage wiedergeben. Da es gerade an Wochenenden extreme viele Nachmeldungen gibt, steht da heute also noch sehr wenig. Warte 3-4-5 Tage und für heute ist ein Balken da und der für morgen wird entsprechend höher ausfallen. Auch so sehe ich aber kein "gegen 0", sondern 1000 Meldungen für Freitag von Freitag. Was gegen 0 tendiert: Die Zahl der für heute gemeldeten "heutigen" Erkrankungen. Aber das ist ja auch vollkommen klar, dieser Wert liegt immer nahe null, weil die Leute ja meist erst bei Symptomen, also deutlich nach Erkrankung getestet werden. => für diesen Wert haben wir Nachmeldequoten von 99% und man kann nur 2 Wochen zurückliegende Zahlen ohne all zu großes Nachrechnen verwerten.

(Siehe auch den Anfang von meinem Post von Vorgestern, zum Unterschied zwischen "neuen" Zahlen und dem jeweils aktuellen Realzustand: Coronavirus: Jetzt gehts los)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Das alles hat jedoch, wie du - meine ich - schon früher ganz richtig angemerkt hast, überhaupt nichts mit der Wirkweise von Impfstoffen zu tun. Da kann bei einem extrem geringen Bruchteil der Patienten eine Überreaktion eintreten, die man sicherlich nicht totschweigen sollte (Was auch nicht getan wird ...), an der meines Wissens allerdings auch noch niemand verstorben oder Langzeitschäden davongetragen hätte. Ganz im Gegensatz zum fehlenden Impfschutz, der nicht nur den Impfverweigerer, sondern letztlich die Allgemeinheit gefährdet.



Ich habe mich nicht auf die wirksweise von Impfstoffen beschränkt (auch wenn ich die schon recht weit fortschrittenen Stoffe, die den Körper die Antigene selbst produzieren lassen wollen, sehr kritisch sehe. Das sind letztlich sich nicht vermehrende, sehr wohl aber eine Infektion vollziehende Viren aus dem Gen-Labor), sondern betrachte schon die Gesamtwirkung. Die wenigsten Nebenwirkungen gehen ja auf den gewünschten Wirkmechanismus zurück, sondern meist auf Auswirkungen an anderer Stelle im Körper, wo leider auch Interaktionen mit dem Wirkstoff möglich sind. Aber:
Normalerweise treten diese Interaktionen halt sofort auf und enden wieder, sobald der Wirkstoff abgebaut ist, was bei komplexeren, biologisch aktiven Molekülen ja keine Jahre dauert. Demnach sollte es praktisch unmöglich sein, dass Impfstoff, der nach einigen Monaten Testphase keine Nebenwirkungen gezeigt hat, auf einmal mehrere Jahre nach der Verabreichung schwere Schäden verursacht. Einzig die genannten Beispiele erst spät erkannter Schäden könnte man gelten lassen, aber Gefäßveränderungen zeichnen sich normalerweise nicht erst bei Bluthochdruck ab, etc.. Nur Heranwachsende (und Schangere) wären diesmal in der Tat ein schwieriger Punkt, da es hier viele besonders ablaufende Mechanismen im Körper gibt, die in anderen Testgruppen halt einfach fehlen. Da wird auch bei anderen Medikamenten unzureichend bis gar nicht oder erst sehr, sehr spät getestet, sobald sehr viele Ergebnisse von Erwachsenen hat. Einen Corona-Impstoff erst 2 Jahre später für Kinder freizugeben, könnte aber auf wenig Verständniss der Bevölkerung stoßen.



> Das ist im Grunde richtig, allerdings ist "Patient 0" bis zum endgültigen Abschluss der Forschung zur Ausbreitung ein Wanderpokal, insbesondere wenn mehrere Orte als Ursprung in Frage kommen. Für Wuhan gilt nach wie vor Wei Guixian als Patient 0, eine Verkäuferin auf besagtem Markt. Das muss selbstverständlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss bleiben, aber wenn man das in Frage stellt, stünde grundsätzlich auch Wuhan als Ausgangsort in Frage und damit logischerweise auch jeder Bezug zum dort ansässigen Institut.



Wei Guixian mag die früheste nachgewiesen Infektion gehabt haben, aber diese erfolgte bei einer Behandlung, die Mitte Dezember begann. Selbst wenn Wei eine ungewöhnlich gestreckten Krankheitsverlauf hatte, bei dem die Krankheit schon sehr früh ausbrach, aber sehr lange so schwach blieb, dass keine stationäre Behandlung nötig war (Erkältungssymptome hatte sie schon deutlich früher. Mitten in der Erkältungszeit ist das aber nicht verwunderlich, going-to-be-Corona-Patienten sind halt nicht noro-immun), kann sie nur wenige Tage lang andere angesteckt haben. Und bis Jahresende blieb dann Zeit für maximal zwei weitere Infektionszyklen, aber zum Jahreswechsel muss von mehrern 100 Infizierten (inklusive Dunkelziffer) ausgegangen werden. Was für eine Konferenz von Superspreadern muss da stattgefunden haben, damit ein so extremes Ergebnis erzielt hat? Und wieso wurden die nicht alle in Weis Umfeld gefunden?

Wesentlich plausibler ist somit, dass es selbst innerhalb von Wuhan noch 1-2 Generationen vor Wei Guixian gab und parallel zu ihr dutzende weiterer Infektionsketten bestanden. Aber als Marktperson, die im fraglichen Zeitraum von mehreren 1000 Leuten angehustet worden sein könnte, ist sie halt eine Sackgasse in der Rückverfolgbarkeit.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, ruyven_macaran meinte ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem Medikamente grundsätzlich prüf- und zulassungspflichtig sind und nicht jeder windige Geschäftsmensch irgendwelche Präparate dubioser Zusammensetzung und Konzentration verkaufen kann. Sonst müsste man ja etliche sehr zweifelhafte Arzneien vergangener Jahrhunderte oder heutzutage auf dem Schwarzmarkt verkaufte Pillen dazu zählen.



Zulassung ist ein Thema, aber eigentlich geht es mir um die Biologie dahinter. Auch eine komplett ungeprüfte Schwarzmarktdroge schlägt normalerweise nicht 24 Monate nach der Einnahme zu. Radioaktive Präparate wären eine Ausnahme, aber die wirken eben auch physikalisch und nicht biologisch oder chemisch. Das heißt hier liegt, obwohl man ggf. nur einmal Radium aufgenommen hat (mir sind allerdings keine Fälle einmaliger Aufnahme und schwerer Schäden bekannt), eine lang anhaltende Wirkung vor, die sich aufsummieren muss, ehe sie sichtbar wird. Das ist aber nur bei radioaktiven Substanzen möglich, konventionelle Tabletten mit verögerter Wirkung kommen auf maximal 24-48 h Wirkungsdauer (praktisch eher 12 h), da sie nur die Verdauung als Verzögerungsfaktor für die Freisetzung nutzen können. Nicht umsonst muss man für alles, was länger wirken soll, mit Implantaten arbeiten.
(Das gilt auch unabhängig von der Art der Wirkung. Mir wäre auch kein krebserregendes Pilzgift bekannt, dass so langsam wirkt. Freue mich aber über Beispiele, am besten mit Erklärung zur Biochemie dahinter.) 



seahawk schrieb:


> Viele Medikamente der Chemotherapie oder Krebsbehandlungen mit Strahlentherapie können viele Jahre nach Einsatz durchaus Nebenwirkungen haben.



Hast du ein konkretes Beispiel? Ich weiß, dass vieles von dem Zeug sehr heftige Nebenwirkungen hat, die Jahre noch nach der Krebstherapie Probleme bereiten. Aber eben "noch". In der Regel hauen sie schon während der Chemo voll rein. Das wird da dann halt akzeptiert, weil es immer noch besser als Krebs ist, aber später hat man dann halt die Langzeitschäden, obwohl man sich in allen anderen Aspekten wieder wohl fühlt. Das es Schäden gibt, die überhaupt erst später auftauchen, höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal. (Aber bei der Masse an Giften in dem Bereich kann man ja gar keinen Überblick haben.)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kann die ganze Aufregung über die so superschlimmen Distanzierungsmaßnahmen (noch) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann es in meinem Leben zuletzt so entspannt war wie die letzten Wochen (Coronaunabhängige Einzelschicksale mal ausgenommen). Ich muss viel weniger Arbeiten, habe Zeit für die Familie zu Hause, es geht mir beim einkaufen keiner mehr auf die Eier, der Verkehr bzw. die Zeit die ich zur Arbeit brauche hat deutlich nachgelassen, es gibt keine Partys und nölende besoffene Halbstarke am Wochenende in der Nachbarschaft und so weiter. Wenn all das nicht solche wirtschaftlichen Schäden verursachen würde können wir das gerne noch ne Weile weiter so haben.



/partially sign-. Während ich verstehen kann, dass man Geselligkeit vermisst, so muss ich ganz klar sagen: Wer vorher jedes Wochenende Party gemacht hat, hatte eh einen an der Schüssel. Und wer nur alle 4 Wochen gefeiert hat (was imho immer noch viel ist), der sollte auch mal 8-12 Wochen aushalten, ohne gleich am Rad zu drehen. Noch sind wir lange von einem 3-Quartals-Lockdown entfernt, bei dem einen dann einfach soziale Kontakte entgleiten, die man früher nie auf Remote-Wegen gepflegt hat.

/partially not sign: Was deine Glückseligkeit dagegen massiv von anderen Leuten abhebt, ist das offensichtlich weiterhin überwiesene Gehalt fürs Nichtstun. Klar ist das geil. Hätte ich auch sehr, sehr gern.
Wer dagegen zur afaik Mehrheit (!) der Deutschen gehört, die weiterhin normal arbeiten muss, hat dagegen im Moment mehr Stress, weil er eben keine zusätzliche Freizeit hat, aber diverse unverzichtbare Dinge (Arbeitswege, Einkaufen, etc.) jetzt deutlich länger dauern, wenn man sicher bleiben will. Dazu kommt der direkte Stress, weil man sich ständig sorgen macht, etc.. Umgekehrt haben vor allem viele bislang prekär Beschäftigte einfach gar keinen Job mehr und keine Aussicht, dass ich das ändert. Ebenfalls eine sehr belastende Situation, HartzIV ist nicht auf wohlfühlen eingestellt und während JEDER ein paar Wochen überbrücken können sollte, ist die Aussicht auf ettliche Monate dann doch erschreckend. Zumal die allgemeine Rezessionserwartung ja nicht gerade einen boomenden Jobmarkt kurz nach Ende der Krise erwarten lässt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja auch noch unbeliebter machen: Was mir gar nicht innen Kopf geht sind die Diskussionen dass es ja sooo schlimm für die Leute ist wenn man jetzt 24/7 mit Frau und ggf. Kind(ern) zu Hause ist weil das ist ja soooo anstrengend wenn die Kitas zu sind und ohgottogott.



Oh, bei den Leutchen könnte ich mir auch unbeliebt machen. So unbeliebt, das die vielleicht für ein paar Stunden sogar ihren innerfamiliären Zwist vergessen 
Aber da habe ich sowas von null Mitleid, wenn jemand jetzt mehrere Wochen 24/7 mit den von ihm zu verantwortenden Kackbratzen zusammengesperrt wird, die ich nicht einmal 24,7 Minuten in öffentliche Verkehrsmitteln ertragen kann, aber vor Corona regelmäßig ertragen musste. 




seahawk schrieb:


> Abwrackprämie ist ja okay, wenn der Ersatz ökologisch nachhaltig ist.



Abwracken von etwas, das noch gut ist, ist pratisch nie ökologisch nachhaltig. Und gerade im KFZ-Bereich, wo dieses Greenwashing schon mal verbrochen und jetzt erneut gefordert wird, ist eine Kombination aus "ökologisch" und "Wirtschaftsförderung" kurzfristig einfach unmöglich. Wir haben nicht die Infrastruktur und auch nicht die Technik für großflächige Elektromobilität und der durchschnittliche Verbrauch der im Einsatz befindlichen Autos in Deutschland ist niedriger als das was, die deutschen Hersteller durchschnittlich verbrechen verkaufen. Wenn man zwecks Konjunktur Geld in den Verkehr stecken möchte, soll man den Nahverkehr kostenlos machen, seinen Ausbau endlich umsetzen und die DB sanieren. Da fehlen seit Jahren Milliarden und die würfen mehrheitlich an deutsche Unternehmen bzw. Bürger gehen, also direkt in Deutschland zirkuliert werden. Die vorhandenen Autos gegen Priusse zu tauschen hätte wohl kaum diese Wirkung und sie gegen X6, Q7 und GLS zu ersetzen, wie sich die Prämien-Forderer erträumen, ist wohl alles andere als ökologisch.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Sagt ein Experte aus Schweden, dann muss es ja stimmen.



Ergänzung: Sagt ein Experte aus Schweden im BILD-Interview. Das heißt nicht mal, dass er das so gesagt, geschweige denn so gemeint hat und erst dann stellt sich die berechtigte Frage, ob ein Experte aus einem Land mit der aktuelle Fallentwicklung Schwedens unser Vorbild sein sollte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /partially not sign: Was deine Glückseligkeit dagegen massiv von anderen Leuten abhebt, ist das offensichtlich weiterhin überwiesene Gehalt fürs Nichtstun. Klar ist das geil. Hätte ich auch sehr, sehr gern.
> Wer dagegen zur afaik Mehrheit (!) der Deutschen gehört, die weiterhin normal arbeiten muss, hat dagegen im Moment mehr Stress, weil er eben keine zusätzliche Freizeit hat, aber diverse unverzichtbare Dinge (Arbeitswege, Einkaufen, etc.) jetzt deutlich länger dauern, wenn man sicher bleiben will.



Naja, mein aktuelles Gehalt (= ~70%) ist im April fast um den gleichen Betrag gesunken wie meine Arbeitszeit (= ~50%). Für die Zeit in der ich nichts tue bekomme ich umgerechnet auch kaum was. Mal sehen wies im Mai aussieht.
Bei mir dauert auch einkaufen nicht länger als sonst (die Schlangen an der Kasse sind zwar länger aber nur weil die Abstände größer werden, nicht die Kundenzahl) und der Weg zur Arbeit ist wie erwähnt sogar zeitlich kürzer/entspannter geworden. Da hab ich aber vielleicht in meiner Lebenssituation/Umgebung (etwa "muss mit Auto zur Arbeit/kein ÖPNV") auch einfach Glück gehabt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Viele Medikamente der Chemotherapie oder Krebsbehandlungen mit Strahlentherapie können viele Jahre nach Einsatz durchaus Nebenwirkungen haben.



Diese Präparate zeigen ihre Nebenwirkungen sogar sofort und sie sind zudem bekannt. Es wird in solchen Fällen abgewogen, ob die Nebenwirkungen und die damit einher gehenden Risiken gerechtfertigt sind, wenn es um die Bekämpfung einer tödlich verlaufenden Erkrankung geht.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich konnte schon anführen, daß in Schweden die Neuinfektionen auch zurückgehen. Wer nach Weltbild und nicht nach Faktenlage entscheidet, hat in der Politik nichts verloren. Diese unnütze Quarantäne verursacht große Schäden, das ist alles.



Die Zahl der Neuinfektionen in Schweden geht nicht zurück. Sie schwankt von Tag zu Tag aufgrund einer wechselhaften Testsituation (Ebenso wie bei uns ...), aber der Verlauf der Kurve ist eindeutig. Und das, obwohl dort weniger intensiv getestet wird.



seahawk schrieb:


> Der deutsche Weg ist falsch:
> Experte: Deutschland ruiniert Wirtschaft - und rettet damit kein einziges Leben - FOCUS Online



Der Witz daran ist, das diesem flugs ausgegrabenen schwedischen Experten etliche namhafte Experten aus Schweden widersprechen. Experten vom Kaliber eines Herrn Wodarg gibt es auch in Schweden ...


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2020)

Zu Schweden:
Coronavirus: Has Sweden got its science right? - BBC News


> On the face of it little has shut down. But data suggests the vast majority of the population have taken to voluntary social distancing, which is the crux of Sweden's strategy to slow the spread of the virus.
> Usage of public transport has dropped significantly, large numbers are working from home, and most refrained from travelling over the Easter weekend. The government has also banned gatherings of more than 50 people and visits to elderly care homes.
> Around 9 in 10 Swedes say they keep at least a metre away from people at least some of the time, up from seven in 10 a month ago, according to a major survey by polling firm Novus.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Witz daran ist, das diesem flugs ausgegrabenen schwedischen Experten etliche namhafte Experten aus Schweden widersprechen. Experten vom Kaliber eines Herrn Wodarg gibt es auch in Schweden ...


Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Da sind sich die Fachleute auch nicht alle einig.
Wenn es denn überhaupt "Fachleute" sind.

Schweden hat im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerungsdichte jedenfalls deutlich mehr Tote als Deutschland.
Und ist für mich alles andere als ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abwrackprämie ist ja okay, wenn der Ersatz ökologisch nachhaltig ist. Auch die Konversion der überflüssigen Verkehrsflughäfen in Solar- und Windparks sollte man fördern.



Ich glaube wir haben noch einen Schenkelklopfer.
Sobald der Reiseverkehr wieder erlaubt ist, wird der Flugverkehr wieder massiv zunehmen.
Die letzten Jahre hat er auch immer weiter zugenommen, es können sich einfach mehr Leute den Flieger leisten und es wird mehr transportiert.

Die Abwrackprämie war und wird auch immer ökologischer Blödsinn sein, denn man muss die Produktion und die Entsorgung der Fahrzeuge einkalkulieren. Noch nutzbare Fahrzeuge zu entsorgen und zu recyceln kostet einen Haufen Energie und ist damit ökologisch - global betrachtet - nicht sinnvoll. Es ist reine Förderung der Autoindustrie.

Zudem ist es auch Blödsinn, einen Flughafen in einen Windpark umzubauen, denn für einen Windpark braucht man einen Standort, an dem fast dauerhaft der Wind geht. Das ist nicht zwingend an jedem Flughafen der Fall. Auch hier muss wieder die Energie für Auf- und Abbau einkalkuliert werden, gerade in Anbetracht, dass zukünftig wohl einige Anlagen abgerissen werden.


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2020)

> Am Samstag hatte Trump in einem seiner Tweets verkündet, dass die  Pressekonferenzen angesichts feindseliger Journalistenfragen die Zeit  und den Aufwand nicht wert wären. Nach Trumps bizarrem Vorschlag,  Menschen zum Schutz vor Covid-19 Desinfektionsmittel zu injizieren, hatte es in der vergangenen Woche massive Medienschelte für den Präsidenten gehagelt. Später behauptete er, bei der Bemerkung habe es sich um Sarkasmus gehandelt, um die anwesenden Reporter auf die Probe zu stellen.



Diese fießen Medien. 
Nur weil jetzt massenweise Meldungen über Vergiftungen eingehen, weil Trump da mal einen leichten "Scherz" gemacht hat. Also wirklich.

Taegliche Pressekonferenz: Trump stellt Corona-Briefings offenbar ein | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Diese fießen Medien.
> Nur weil jetzt massenweise Meldungen über Vergiftungen eingehen, weil Trump da mal einen leichten "Scherz" gemacht hat. Also wirklich.
> 
> Taegliche Pressekonferenz: Trump stellt Corona-Briefings offenbar ein | tagesschau.de



Aber in einenm Punkt hat das Trumpeltier Recht: Die Briefing waren tatsächlich überflüssig. Er verkennt nur wie üblich, dass das an ihm selbst und seinem Unvermögen liegt, relevante Fakten (oder überhaupt welche), klare Ansagen zum weiteren Vorgehen oder wenigstens Zuspruch für die Bevölkerung zu liefern.

Jetzt will er ja sogar, dass das Nobelpreis-Komitee reagiert und den Journalisten die Nobel-Preise aberkennt, die sie gar nicht haben.  



KORREKTUR: Ihnen sollen die "Noble"-Preise vom "Noblepreis"-Komitee aberkannt werden. Der Typ ist dermaßen dämlich, bei dem hat sogar der Unsinn noch Fehler.


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMg_GM-PDZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (27. April 2020)

Du brauchst ja einfach nur jemanden der weiß auf wen er hören muss.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

USA: Immer mehr Menschen nehmen Desinfektionsmittel zu sich | GMX

Wie kann man nur so doof sein?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen von einer Uni mit Abschluss holst besteht die 90 prozentige Wahrscheinlichkeit, das er es wesentlich besser macht.



Echt?
Hab ich Zweifel daran, die (A)lte (K)anonen (K)äuferin von der Union, Ushi von der *ähm* Leyen, Andi B. Scheuer(t), Guido *Mobil* Westerwelle, der kleine Boris Johnson von der Brexitinsel, die haben alle Uniabschlüsse und trotzdem glaube ich nicht das ich einen davon eigentlich in einer Regierungsposition haben möchte.
Gut, man kann jetzt sicherlich darüber diskutieren ob die so schlimm wie ein Donald *Mengele* Trump sind, oder eben nicht, aber Uniabschluss hin oder her, für ein ausreichendes Maß an Befähigung / Kompetenz und als "Prüfsiegel", zur Ausfüllung von Staatsämtern und Schutz vor absehbaren folgenschweren Bockmist, taugt ein Uniabschluss alleine dann scheinbar am Ende wohl auch nicht. 



RyzA schrieb:


> USA: Immer mehr Menschen nehmen Desinfektionsmittel zu sich | GMX
> 
> Wie kann man nur so doof sein?



Aber der Donald *Mengele* Trump hat doch gesagt das funktioniert!


----------



## seahawk (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> USA: Immer mehr Menschen nehmen Desinfektionsmittel zu sich | GMX
> 
> Wie kann man nur so doof sein?



Eine saubere Sache. MMS gilt ja auch schon lange als Wundermittel in bestimmten Kreisen. Die anale Anwendung ist sehr beliebt.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber der Donald *Mengele* Trump hat doch gesagt das funktioniert!


Die machen wohl alles nach was der sagt. Beängstigend.


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2020)

Beängstigend finde ich es gar nicht so sehr das Leute dem Rat des Präsidenten folgen.
Es ist eher beängstigend das ein Präsident sowas verlauten lässt.

Klar er hat zwar imo nicht explizit gesagt das man das nehmen soll, aber er fand den Gedanken Desinfektionsmittel (auf irgend eine Art) zu nehmen interessant und man müsse das prüfen.^^


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Beängstigend finde ich es gar nicht so sehr das Leute dem Rat des Präsidenten folgen.
> Es ist eher beängstigend das ein Präsident sowas verlauten lässt.


Ich finde beides beängstigend. Und das er in den Umfragen immer noch relativ viel Zuspruch hat.
Auch seine härtesten Anhänger müssten doch irgendwann mal skeptisch werden.
Aber blanke Ideologie und Fanatismus verblendet.


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> USA: Immer mehr Menschen nehmen Desinfektionsmittel zu sich | GMX
> 
> Wie kann man nur so doof sein?



Wie sagte Einstein nochmal, die Dummheit mancher Menschen ist unendlich.

Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass Trump, möglichst viele seiner Wähler biologisch verliert, wenn es nicht durch geistige Erkenntnis klappt.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Abwrackprämie war und wird auch immer ökologischer Blödsinn sein, denn man muss die Produktion und die Entsorgung der Fahrzeuge einkalkulieren. Noch nutzbare Fahrzeuge zu entsorgen und zu recyceln kostet einen Haufen Energie und ist damit ökologisch - global betrachtet - nicht sinnvoll. Es ist reine Förderung der Autoindustrie.



Keine Sorge. Da wird kein Auto verschrottet. die werden entweder wieder verkauft oder ins Ausland exportiert.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Da wird kein Auto verschrottet. die werden entweder wieder verkauft oder ins Ausland exportiert.


MWn. muss ein Nachweis erbracht werden, dass die Autos demontiert wurden. Also werden da nur Ersatzteile rausgenommen, das ganze Auto *darf* nicht verkauft werden.
So gesagt wurde das in einer Doku über Autoverwerter, ob das aber noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> USA: Immer mehr Menschen nehmen Desinfektionsmittel zu sich | GMX
> 
> Wie kann man nur so doof sein?



Das ist die Folge von Bildungsdarwinismus. 

Ich mag die USA als solche gerne und habe dort viele unglaublich freundliche Menschen kennengelernt; darunter extrem und weniger Schlaue, Jemanden aufgrund seines Bildungsstandes herabzuwürdigen liegt mir ebenso fern wie pauschales US-Bashing. Aber eines ist dennoch klar: Wer in den USA doof ist, ist zumeist so richtig doof und der Bevölkerungsanteil dieser richtig Doofen ist erschreckend hoch. Was bei uns die Hauptschulabbrecher sind, verlässt in den USA in viele Städten "erfolgreich" die öffentlichen Schulen.

Aber man kann es nicht den Betroffenen zum Vorwurf machen. Schuld ist die chronische Unterfinanzierung und sonstige Vernachlässigung des öffentlichen Bildungssektors. Wer keine Kohle hat und nicht überdurchschnittlich begabt und/oder engagiert ist, bleibt von höherer Bildung und zumeist sogar von einer umfassenderen Schul- und Allgemeinbildung unbeleckt.

Und weil dieses Problem schon seit Generationen besteht, können auch viele Elternhäuser nichts mehr kompensieren. Dazu ständiger wirtschaftlicher und sozialer Druck, Drogen- bzw. Medikamentenmissbrauch bis hinein ins bürgerliche Milieu und der Umstand, das jeder Vollpfosten sagen darf, was er will und zu wem er will und über wen oder was er will, weil in den USA "free speech" zumeist im Sinne von "free beer" verstanden wird.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Echt?
> Hab ich Zweifel daran, die (A)lte (K)anonen (K)äuferin von der Union, Ushi von der *ähm* Leyen, Andi B. Scheuer(t), Guido *Mobil* Westerwelle, der kleine Boris Johnson von der Brexitinsel, die haben alle Uniabschlüsse und trotzdem glaube ich nicht das ich einen davon eigentlich in einer Regierungsposition haben möchte.



Auch Trump hat einen Bachelor in Wirtschaftswissenschaft, den man ihm ebenso wenig anmerkt wie den akademischen Background an sich.
Es kommt eben nicht nur auf den nominellen Bildungsstand, sondern auf den tatsächlichen Stand der Bildung an, der idealerweise auch mit sozialer Intelligenz und einem funktionierenden moralischen Kompass gepaart sein sollte. 

Da fallen die von dir genannten, ähem, politischen Spitzenkräfte natürlich auch in mindestens einer der genannten Kategorien durch ... aber immerhin nicht in allen gleichzeitig, was zumindest der Schadensbegrenzung durchaus dienlich wäre.
Das ist ja auch der Punkt, den ich in den USA gerne anführe: Mrs. Clinton wäre nun wirklich nicht (also: Wirklich, wirklich nicht ...) die ideale Alternative gewesen, aber ihr darf man zumindest grundlegende Einsicht in Vorgänge, Lösungsansätze, Kompetenzen Anderer und Kritik vermuten.


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2020)

Mit den Masken ist es gar nicht mal so trivial wie man vielleicht meint, wenn man welche kaufen und nicht selber herstellen möchte.

Mittlerweile hab ich die eine oder andere Lieferung erhalten. Manche Masken (zb. auch die von jungfeld.com) sind aus einem quasi luftdichten Stoff gefertigt, der obwohl nur einlagig, in der Tat zu mindestens 99,5% luft*un*durchlässig ist. Viele User merken es nicht, da die Luft ja noch zwischen Maske und Kopf (wo es eigentlich luftdicht sein sollte) zirkuliert. Hält man so eine Maske mit Druck an den Mund, schafft man es selbst mit aller Gewalt nicht dort Luft durch zu saugen oder zu blasen. Dazu kommt, wie ich vorhin auf mydealz erfahren musste, dass da manche User wirklich glauben es wäre richtig so. 

Dann werden viele Masken mit FFP2/FFP3 o.ä. Bezeichnungen beworben, die ganz bestimmt keine solche Filterleistung vorweisen. Auch bei Masken mit "NANOSILBER" sollte man vorsichtig sein. Die Tatsache dass die Maske sowie die "original Verpackung" häufig in mehreren Variationen angeboten werden (mal mit FFP2-Aufnäher und mal ohne, mal mit 93,5% Filterleistung auf der Packung angegeben, mal mit 94%, ...) läßt zumindest entsprechende Zweifel aufkommen.

Und dann natürlich die Größe. Gerade die in Asien gefertigten Masken, die ja auch von deutschen Händlern angeboten werden (was es nicht leichter macht sie zu erkennen), sind häufig in der Höhe zu klein - zumindest für Männer (für Frauen und Kinder sollte es zumindest tlw. reichen).

Einzig die von Hand gefertigten Masken deutschen oder europäischen Ursprungs sind idR zumindest bzgl. Größe ordentlich. Aber manche haben keinen Nasenbügel, manche haben einen nicht optimal als Filter geeigneten Stoff - und ja, es werden sogar *gehäkelte* *Modelle *angeboten, die Schwebestoffe erst ab ca. 1-2 Zentimeter Größe aus der Luft filtern. 

Wer eine ordentliche, brauchbare Maske kaufen will, und dabei auf die korrekten Maße (Stichwort Passform) wert legt, keine kleinen Kunstfasern einatmen möchte, der muß schon etwas Zeit investieren, und auch sehr genau hinschauen. Zumal das Thema "Fake-Masken" (bzw. schlechte Kopien von guten Masken) auch noch dazu kommt. Ich erinnere an das Video, wo in den Slums in Indien unter unhygienischsten Zuständen Kopien der Masken produziert wurden, die bei uns vom medizinischen Personal (u.a. während OPs) getragen wird.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> MWn. muss ein Nachweis erbracht werden, dass die Autos demontiert wurden. Also werden da nur Ersatzteile rausgenommen, das ganze Auto *darf* nicht verkauft werden.
> So gesagt wurde das in einer Doku über Autoverwerter, ob das aber noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.



Den Nachweis bekommst du vom Verwerter. Was der aber dann mit den Autos macht, ist nicht überprüfbar.
Gab ja damals schon genug Dokus, die gezeigt haben, dass eigentlich abgewrackte Autos in Afrika oder Russland herumfahren.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Nachweis bekommst du vom Verwerter. Was der aber dann mit den Autos macht, ist nicht überprüfbar.
> Gab ja damals schon genug Dokus, die gezeigt haben, dass eigentlich abgewrackte Autos in Afrika oder Russland herumfahren.


Es gibt insgesamt 4(?) Nachweise, auf jeden Fall mehr als einen, und einer davon muss von einer "Schredderanlage" sein, bei der die Restkarosse entsorgt wurde.
Klar, kann man alles faken, aber das sehe ich als sehr unwahrscheinlich an.
Was die Autohäuser machen, die den Wagen "direkt" annehmen, und sich dann um die "Entsorgung" kümmern, steht auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

Gericht: 800-Quadratmeter-Regel in Bayern verfassungswidrig_12:42 Uhr_
Bayerns höchstes Verwaltungsgericht hat das von der Staatsregierung in der Corona-Krise verhängte Verkaufsverbot für große Geschäfte mit mehr als 800 Quadratmetern für verfassungswidrig erklärt. Die Richter sehen dies wegen der Ungleichbehandlung mit kleineren Läden als Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz. Das teilte der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof (BayVGH) am Montag mit. Das Gericht setzte die Vorschrift aber nicht außer Kraft.

Corona-Liveblog: ++ Soeder lehnt Kritik an Virologen ab  ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass die Autobauer keine Extrawurst bekommen und dass auch die Fußballer nach hause geschickt werden.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch Trump hat einen Bachelor in Wirtschaftswissenschaft, den man ihm ebenso wenig anmerkt wie den akademischen Background an sich.
> Es kommt eben nicht nur auf den nominellen Bildungsstand, sondern auf den tatsächlichen Stand der Bildung an, der idealerweise auch mit sozialer Intelligenz und einem funktionierenden moralischen Kompass gepaart sein sollte.


Ich kenne tatsächlich welche die studiert haben, aber sich nur in ihrem Fach besonders gut auskennen.
Gute Allgemeinbildung Fehl am Platz.


----------



## Sir Demencia (27. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass die Autobauer keine Extrawurst bekommen und dass auch die Fußballer nach hause geschickt werden.


Ich gebe Dir von Herzen gern Recht und unterschreibe Deinen Post aber mal sowas von...
 Was soll der Bockmist? Autobauer, die uns jahrelang beschi...en haben und Fußballer der ersten Bundesliga, die in meinen Augen vollkommen überbezahlt sind. Sorry, aber lec.. mich am Ars... und am selbigen gehen sie mir vorbei. 

Aber, hach, wenn es doch so einfach wäre...
Thema Fussball: Wieviele Jobs insgesamt werden gerettet, wenn 22 überzahlte Wahnsinnige in einem "leeren" Stadion schwitzend einem Ball hinterher rennen? Und wieviele Tests kostet uins das wirklich? Zumal in Anbetracht, das ja nicht nur 100 Tests fehlen, sondern hundert Tausende. Machen da dann die paar Hundert für die Profiliga den Braten noch fett? Da sind Hausmeister, Gärtner, Masseure, und und und. Alles kleine Leute, wie Du und ich. Und deren Jobs würden vielleicht gerettet. 
Naja, und in der Automobilbranche sieht es ähnlich aus, nur halt in wesentlich höheren Maßstäben. 
Und in diesen Spannungsfeldern bewegen sich unsere Politiker seit Wochen und sich fast ständig ändernden Tatsachen. 

Ist alles leider nciht ganz so einfach. Ist zu wahr um schön zu sein...

Und wie gesagt, vom Bauch und Herzen her, Threshold, da bin ich ganz bei Dir.


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2020)

Ich war heute Mittag das erste mal mit Maske unterwegs. Stand nur ca 3-4 Minuten beim Bäcker.
Was ein Rotz. Darunter wirds sofort warm, und ich merke sofort das ich schlechter Luft bekomme.
Also beim einkaufen wo ich es max 10-15 min trage, dürfte das Maximum für mich sein. Alles andere tu ich mir nicht an.
Zum Glück muss ich das nicht auf Arbeit tragen.

Ich hoffe mal das das vor Juli/August revidiert wird. Im Hochsommer setz ich das Ding nicht auf, das steht fest.
Bin mal gespannt welche Schnapsidee den Politikern als nächstes einfällt.


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

Man soll ja auch nicht stundenlang Shoppen gehen. 


Spanien beginnt große Corona-Antikörperstudie_13:28 Uhr_
Spanien will mit Hilfe von Antikörpertests in 36.000 Haushalten mit insgesamt 90.000 Bewohnern das wahre Ausmaß des Corona-Ausbruchs im Land abschätzen. Die Testreihe soll heute beginnen und sich über mehrere Wochen hinziehen. Alle Teilnehmer werden zwei verschiedenen Tests unterzogen, die insgesamt drei Mal im Abstand von drei Wochen durchgeführt werden. Die Studie findet landesweit statt, die Teilnahme ist freiwillig. Die Gesundheitsbehörden hoffen, mit der Analyse auch Informationen über die Übertragung des Virus in Privathaushalten nach sechswöchiger Ausgehsperre zu erhalten.
Am Wochenende hatte bereits Italien angekündigt, ab dem 4. Mai mit Antikörpertests bei zunächst 150.000 Menschen die Dunkelziffer der Corona-Infizierten bestimmen zu wollen. Auch in Deutschland plant die Regierung einen großangelegten Test, kleinere Projekte haben bereits begonnen. Mit solchen Tests können Experten herausfinden, ob ein Mensch bereits mit Sars-CoV-2 infiziert war und dagegen Antikörper im Blut gebildet hat. Auf diese Weise lässt sich der Kontakt mit dem Virus auch bei denjenigen nachweisen, die kaum oder keine Symptome der Krankheit hatten und oftmals gar nichts von ihrer Ansteckung wussten. Allerdings funktionieren die Tests bisher nicht absolut zuverlässig: Sie schlagen oft nicht nur bei Sars-CoV-2, sondern auch anderen Coronaviren an.

Corona-Liveblog: ++ Bildungsverbaende fuer "Sorgfalt vor Schnelligkeit"  ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich war heute Mittag das erste mal mit Maske unterwegs.



Mit was für einer Maske wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2020)

Und hier mal wieder die Macht von China. Wer widerspricht, bekommt nichts mehr. Der Westen sollte sich das gut anschauen, und seine Fertigung wieder abziehen sowie anfangen hohe Strafen auf typischen chinesischen Nepp zu verhängen. Die Jungs in China werden langsam frech und selbstherrlich

*China droht Australien mit Boykott*
_... Welche Mitschuld tragen chinesische Behörden am Ausbruch der  Corona-Pandemie? Unter anderem Australien will diese Frage mithilfe  einer internationalen Untersuchung klären - und verärgert damit Peking. ..._
Streit um Coronavirus: China droht Australien mit Boykott | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (27. April 2020)

Ich bin hier auf der Seite von China. 

Dort ist das Virus aufgetreten, sie haben zwar nicht ideal aber doch vernünftig reagiert (niemand will Daten preisgeben bevor er nicht muss, daher die verzögerte Reaktion), auch die Chinesen selbst haben vernünftig reagiert. 
Und wenn andere Länder jetzt China dafür verantwortlich machen wollen, dann ist es klar das China sich wehrt - auf eine einfache Weise die weh tut - Finanzen. 
Die Welt ist aktuell in einer massiven Wirtschaftskrise, verursacht von den jeweiligen Regierungen der Länder, das letzte was sie brauchen ist auf der schwarzen Liste bei China zu landen wo immer noch sehr viel produziert wird. Streite dich nicht mit deinen Businesspartnern, die können dir massiv schaden.  Hoffentlich lernt Australien daraus und wird etwas klüger und ruhiger dadurch. 
Es ist äußert ungesund, anderen auf den Sack zu gehen, wenn man von denen abhängig ist


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

China hat auch in Deutschland eine Einmischung versucht. Wobei das Ganze etwas dämlich war, weil was hat irgendein Verwaltungsbeamter in irgendeinem Ministerium schon öffentlich zu sagen. 
Bundesbeamte kontaktiert: China wollte gut dastehen | tagesschau.de

Die Masken kamen trotzdem:
Antonow 225 mit Schutzmasken aus China in Leipzig gelandet | MDR.DE


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und hier mal wieder die Macht von China. Wer widerspricht, bekommt nichts mehr. Der Westen sollte sich das gut anschauen, und seine Fertigung wieder abziehen sowie anfangen hohe Strafen auf typischen chinesischen Nepp zu verhängen. Die Jungs in China werden langsam frech und selbstherrlich



Das ist in der Sache sicherlich richtig, in dem Fall würde aber jede Nation leicht angepiept sein, da der Anlass für die geforderte Untersuchung eine hergeholte, durch nichts gestützte Behauptung ist.

Australien hat seltsamerweise ja auch nicht gefordert, man sollte der - ebenso konstruierten - Vermutung nachgehen, US-Streitkräfte hätten das Virus verbreitet. Da würde die US-Regierung sicherlich auch protestieren und andeuten, dass man die wirtschaftliche und sonstige Zusammenarbeit noch einmal überdenken müsse.

Ich persönlich hab' ja letztens geträumt, australische Kohleexporte wären zum maßgeblichen Teil für den Klimawandel ursächlich. Da sollte die Bundesregierung wirklich mal anregen, das international zu untersuchen. Wäre zwar schade um das gute geschäftliche Verhältnis, aber Ordnung muss sein!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ... in dem Fall würde aber jede Nation leicht angepiept sein...


Jede Nation? Ganz sicher nicht. Denke ich an kritische Aufarbeitung z.B. des Völkermordes an Armeniern, erleben wir Ähnliches. In demokratischen Staaten wird zum einen weniger vertuscht, weil sich demokratische Staaten durch eine freie Presse auszeichnen, zum anderen wird offener Aufgearbeitet. Aber wenn es mit der Entwicklung so weiter geht, hat sich das Thema Demokratie in der Welt bald wieder erledigt. 

Noch  einmal. Die chinesische Führung hatte sehr früh, lange bevor der Arzt an die Öffentlichkeit ging, um seine Kollegen zu schützen, vom Ausbruch gewusst und jede Information darüber unterbunden. Und genau dieses Verhalten gehört aufgeklärt und kritisiert. Punkt. Und wer sich dagegen wehrt, droht und sanktioniert erklärt sich selber zum Feinde der Menschenrechte. Und mit solchen Feinden der Basis unseres Zusammenlebens sollte man Wirtschaftsbeziehungen überdenken und anders bewerten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und mit solchen Feinden der Basis unseres Zusammenlebens sollte man Wirtschaftsbeziehungen überdenken und anders bewerten.


Nur dass das die Wirtschaft außerhalb deines Planwirtschafts-Traumes nicht die Bohne interessiert.
Da wird kalkuliert, was es kostet und wenn China es toleriert, dass da ausländische Firmen Handel betreiben und Produktionsstätten in China betreiben wird das praktiziert.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Aber, hach, wenn es doch so einfach wäre...
> Thema Fussball: Wieviele Jobs insgesamt werden gerettet, wenn 22 überzahlte Wahnsinnige in einem "leeren" Stadion schwitzend einem Ball hinterher rennen? Und wieviele Tests kostet uins das wirklich? Zumal in Anbetracht, das ja nicht nur 100 Tests fehlen, sondern hundert Tausende. Machen da dann die paar Hundert für die Profiliga den Braten noch fett? Da sind Hausmeister, Gärtner, Masseure, und und und. Alles kleine Leute, wie Du und ich. Und deren Jobs würden vielleicht gerettet.



Interessant ist ja, dass die Fußballer bei einem positiven test nur aus der Mannschaft genommen werden, die anderen spielen weiter.
Also exakt das Gegenteil dessen was alle anderen machen müssen, denn normaler Weise gehst du in Quarantäne. 
Die sollen das so machen, wie in den anderen Ligen auch -- die Saison beenden und fertig.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Maske wenn ich fragen darf?



Mit der Screem Maske.


----------



## Sir Demencia (27. April 2020)

Naja, wie schon Schäuble sagte. Wir sollten alles überdenken in der Zeit "nach Corona". Das beinhaltet auch wer unsrere Handelspartner in Zukunft sein sollen und zu welchen Bedingungen. Corona ist u.a. die die häßliche Fratze, die wir im Spiegel sehen. Wir werden viel verändern müssen. Und das bedeutet für uns z.B. die Forenteilnehmer, dass wir in Zukunft unsere Rechenknechte nur noch als vier bis fünf Jahre oder länger aufrüsten können. Und in den ausserdeutschen Urlaub geht es vielleicht noch alle drei bis vier Jahre. Wir werden versuchen müssen die Uhren ein wenig zurück zu drehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur dass das die Wirtschaft außerhalb deines Planwirtschafts-Traumes nicht die Bohne interessiert....


_"... Die Kapitalisten werden uns noch den Strick verkaufen, mit dem wir sie aufknüpfen. ..."_
Wladimir Iljitsch Lenin

Es geht nicht um "Planwirtschaft", Herzelchen, es geht darum, Handelbeziehungen zu überdenken und bestimmte Produktgruppen wie Medikamente ähnlich der landwirtschaftlichen Produktion als überlebenswichtig einzustufen und im Land zu produzieren, z.B. mit Subventionen. Zumindest in der EU, das reicht.

 Ein Ziel der Globalisierung war es auch, kriegerische Konfikte zwischen Ländern zu verhindert, weil jedes alleine nicht mehr autark überleben kann. Dumm ist es dann nur, wenn man die gesamte Fertigung in einem diktatorischem, aggressivem und expansionistischem Land konzentriert. Das ist ziemlich dämlich und der Gesetzgeber muss gegensteuern. Z.B. mit dem einfachen Gesetz, dass für bestimmte Produktgruppen eine komplette Auslagerung in ein anderes, EU fremdes, Land verboten wird. Wenn Auslagerung, dann in mehrere unabhängige Länder außer der EU. Oder so. 

Wie stehen doch mit vielen Produkten in der Coronakrise ziemlich nackt da, seit China für ein paar Wochen die Lieferungen einstellte. Dieser Weckruf sollte ankommen. Es geht nicht um alle Waren, aber bestimmte. Wenn China, und das droht immer, wie wir am Beispiel der seltenen Erden erlebt haben, von heute auf Morgen einen Exportstopp verhängt, dann ist so ein Partner, z.B. im Gegensatz zu Russland, das trotz aller Spannungen immer jeden Vertrag eingehalten haben, kein würdiger Partner. Und genau das muss man offen aussprechen und in Gesetzen verankern. 

Dazu ist es vermutlich fast zu spät, weil wir viel zu erpressbar sind und die chinesische Führung diese Karte, ganz im Sinne von Lenins Zitat am Anfang dieses Beitrages, immer wieder einsetzt.


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRL7cetqLcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Maske wenn ich fragen darf?


Ich hab da leider keine Daten. Mein Vater hat im Netz 2 Stück bestellt und mir eine davon gegeben. Der Preis lag bei ca 8 Euro. Kann wohl mit 95 Grad gewaschen werden.

Werde mich allerdings die Tage an Buffs (diese "Motorrad-Sturmhauben") versuchen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab da leider keine Daten.


Aber vielleicht ein Foto.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Noch  einmal. Die chinesische Führung hatte sehr früh, lange bevor der Arzt an die Öffentlichkeit ging, um seine Kollegen zu schützen, vom Ausbruch gewusst und jede Information darüber unterbunden. Und genau dieses Verhalten gehört aufgeklärt und kritisiert. Punkt.



Nur ist das eben *nicht* das von Australien angeregte Ziel der Untersuchungen.

Aus der von dir selbst angeführten Quelle:


> Australiens Regierung hatte kürzlich gemeinsam mit mehreren anderen Staaten gefordert, dass internationale Inspektoren *die Sicherheitsbedingungen in chinesischen Laboren überprüfen sollten*. Gesundheitsminister Greg Hunt sagte, eine unabhängige Untersuchung sei im Interesse Australiens und der Welt.
> 
> *Hintergrund sind Spekulationen, dass der Erreger nicht von einem Tiermarkt, sondern aus einem Labor in Wuhan stammen könnte. Der Weltgesundheitsbehörde zufolge gibt es dafür aber bisher keine Belege.*



Sich gegen eine Untersuchungen aufgrund eines hergeholten Vorwurfs zu empören ist etwas gänzlich anderes, als sich generell einer Aufklärung der Pandemie-Ursachen zu verweigern. So viel Differenzierung muss sein, insbesondere unter Bürger eines demokratischen Staates, in dem weniger vertuscht wird, der sich durch freie Presse auszeichnet und in dem offener aufgearbeitet wird. Nicht wahr?


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Maske wenn ich fragen darf?


Ich hab mir erstmal davon ein paar ausgeschnitten
Maske basteln ohne Naehen: Schnelle Anleitung (2 Minuten)


----------



## Tengri86 (27. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Christian Drosten bekommt nach eigenen Angaben Morddrohungen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

Coronavirus: Virologe Drosten verdaechtigt den Marderhund | WEB.DE


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJOmPP_GHsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Virologe Drosten verdaechtigt den Marderhund | WEB.DE



https://66.media.tumblr.com/308dac2a18d28b0d06d83d2ab7502966/tumblr_owst9c5Fe91upe1ufo2_500.gif


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Warum sich die Zielvorgaben ändern | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2020)

> Ich möchte mir nicht ausmalen, wie wir in drei, vier Jahren auf diese Wochen und Monate zurückblicken werden, wenn das Durchschnittsalter der
> Toten über der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung liegen sollte, Millionen Arbeitslose auf der Straße sitzen, der Mittelstand, der Hartz IV finanziert, vernichtet ist. Wenn viele Restaurants für immer geschlossen haben, aber die Suppenküchen geöffnet sind*.*​



https://www.bild.de/politik/kolumnen/kolumne/coronavirus-kommentar-von-julian-reichelt-schluss-mit-starrsinn-in-der-corona-politik-70279506.bild.html


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

Das lässt sich aber ganz einfach ändern, indem man H4 nicht durch den Mittelstand, sondern durch die Millionäre und Milliardäre wie Bezos finanzieren lässt.


Coronapartys sind auch weiterhin untersagt und natürlich auch leichtsinnig / fahrlässig:
Neue Corona-Faelle nach illegaler Grillparty in Nordfriesland | WEB.DE

Mittlerweile hat sich die Zahl der Toten in Europa von 50.000 auf 100.000 verdoppelt. Und das innerhalb von 4 Tagen. 
Übersterblichkeit: 100.000 Tote mehr innerhalb von vier Wochen | tagesschau.de
In den Berichten vom 22./23.04. lag die Übersterblichkeit noch bei 50.000 Toten.
Corona-Pandemie: UEbersterblichkeit deutlich gewachsen | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=096rNkukOvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2020)

Die BILD war doch schon in Zeiten vor Pegida&AfD die Lügenpresse.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Herr Reichelt tickt nich mehr ganz sauber, diese Kolumne strotzt nur so vor Lügen und Undifferenziertheiten, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!



Herr Reichelt hat hauptsächlich das Problem, nicht erkennen zu können, dass es bei neuen Erkrankungen kein ultimatives Wissen gibt und das Erkennen dessen, was sinnvoll und nötig ist, ein Prozess darstellt.

Ersteres wundert mich nicht, die BILD lebt schließlich davon, Leuten die vermeintlich ultimativen Wahrheiten unterzujubeln.
Letzteres hingegen schon, denn bei der Auswahl dessen, was von der BILD als Wahrheit kolportiert wird, herrscht bekanntlich auch Opportunismus in Reinkultur. Was Montags noch unumstößliche Wahrheit ist, sieht spätestens in der Sonntagsausgabe schon wieder ganz anders aus. Manchmal auch anders herum.

In diesem Fall beschränkt sich Herr Reichelt (den ich unbedingt in einem Satz mit "beschränkt" unterbringen wollte) allerdings mangels Substanz auf überwiegend stilistischen Wankelmut:



> Erstens, ob die Maßnahmen richtig oder falsch, maßvoll oder überzogen sind, werden wir erst aus den Geschichtsbüchern erfahren. Ob wir auf Corona als Gesundheitskatastrophe oder Zusammenbruch unserer Wirtschaft zurückblicken werden, ist vollkommen offen. Es ist möglich, aber keinesfalls gewiss, dass richtig ist, was gewaltige Mehrheiten für richtig halten. Es gibt keine Herdenimmunität dagegen, historisch katastrophal falsch zu liegen.



Übersetzung dieses Hohle-Phrasen-Kreisgewichses: "Keiner weiß, was richtig und falsch wäre, aber wie's derzeit gehandhabt wird, ist trotzdem definitiv falsch, oh ihr die BILD lesenden Massen!"

(Ich baue vorsätzlich ein paar wilde zusammengesetzte Substantive ein, damit sich der BILD-Leser gleich heimisch fühlt.)



> Ich möchte mir nicht ausmalen, wie wir in drei, vier Jahren auf diese Wochen und Monate zurückblicken werden, wenn das Durchschnittsalter der Toten über der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung liegen sollte, Millionen Arbeitslose auf der Straße sitzen, der Mittelstand, der Hartz IV finanziert, vernichtet ist. Wenn viele Restaurants für immer geschlossen haben, aber die Suppenküchen geöffnet sind. Auch daran sollte die Bundeskanzlerin denken, wenn sie ihre nächste Regierungserklärung hält.



Und ich möchte mir nicht ausmalen, wie wir in drei, vier Jahren auf diese Wochen und Monate zurückblicken werden, wenn die Zahl der Infizierten unsere Kapazitäten überlastet, Millionen Toten auf der Straße liegen und große Teile des Mittelstand, der Hartz IV finanziert, in Massengräbern beigesetzt ist. Wenn alle Restaurants vernagelt sind, aber keine Suppenküchen mehr geöffnet haben. Auch daran sollte ein drittklassiger Schreiberling denken, wenn er seine nächstes halb durchdachtes Elaborat auf die Leserschaft loslässt.

Herr Reichelt torkelt richtungssicher und stilunsicher auf die nächste Goldene Kartoffel zu.

*Haftungsausschluss:* Sämtliche Despektierlichkeiten gegenüber Herrn Reichelt und seinem Käseblatt (Man muss ja auch mal was Nettes über die BILD sagen ...) stellen meine ganz persönliche Meinung dar und erheben keinerlei Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit und noch weniger auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur ist das eben *nicht* das von Australien angeregte Ziel der Untersuchungen.


Mäuschen, kannst Du nicht einmal einen Schritt weiter denken?
Das ganze ist früh aufgetreten und vertuscht worden? Warum?
Vertuscht die chinesische Führung neue Grippewellen?

Darum will man alle Optionen prüfen. Nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mäuschen, kannst Du nicht einmal einen Schritt weiter denken?
> Das ganze ist früh aufgetreten und vertuscht worden? Warum?
> Vertuscht die chinesische Führung neue Grippewellen?
> 
> Darum will man alle Optionen prüfen. Nicht so schwer, oder?



Herzchen, der von dir als Beleg zitierte Artikel stellt ganz klar dar, dass der australische Vorstoß auf die "Virus aus chinesischem Labor"-Theorie abzielt und deshalb die Sicherheitsbedingungen in Laboren untersucht werden sollen. Du hingegen hast es so dargestellt, als würden sich die chinesischen Anspielungen auf wirtschaftliche Nachteile gegen Untersuchungen des Infektionswegs richten.

Daran ändert es auch nichts, wenn das das jetzt in altersarroganter Weise (Die du für meine Geschmack in letzter Zeit ein wenig zu häufig als Ersatz für Substanz  praktizierst, weshalb sich auch mein Ton dir gegenüber etwas abgekühlt hat ...) versuchst, die Lesart umzudrehen und deine wilden Spekulationen als "Weiterdenken" zu adeln.

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hat die chinesische Regierung eigene Maßnahmen und das Informieren der Weltgemeinschaft fahrlässig verzögert und damit die jetzige Ausbreitung ermöglicht. Das ist allerdings eine ganz andere Kategorie als die Unterstellung, das Virus (unabsichtlich) freigesetzt zu haben und daher darf sich auch China ganz separat darüber entrüsten.

Gar nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## Xaphyr (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u439pm8uYSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muadib (27. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne tatsächlich welche die studiert haben, aber sich nur in ihrem Fach besonders gut auskennen.
> Gute Allgemeinbildung Fehl am Platz.



Ich kenne Menschen die promoviert haben und sich noch nicht einmal auf ihrem Fachgebiet auskennen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Christian Drosten bekommt nach eigenen Angaben Morddrohungen - DER SPIEGEL





DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Virologe Drosten verdaechtigt den Marderhund | WEB.DE



Ich kombiniere: Der Marderhund ist dringend tatverdächtig und sollte zur Vernehmung festgenommen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die Masken sollen verhindern, dass du Tröpfchenwolken in die Umgebung hustest. Aber wenn sie schon mir Viren gesättigt ist, also auch außen Partikeln mit Viren anhaften, bringt das praktisch nichts mehr. Die neuen Tröpfchen werden zwar zurückgehalten, aber die alten Viren mit dem gleichen Luftschwall außen von der Maske gerissen und verteilt.
> 
> Was aber stimmt: Nützen tun die Masken trotzdem wenig. Denn dieser Mechanismus setzt schon nach 1-2 Stunden ein. So lange wie der Inhalt eines Tropfens eben braucht, um mehrere Schichten zu durchwandern. Deswegen müssen OP-Masken eben auch spätestens nach 2-4 Stunden (je nach Modell und Anforderung) entsorgt und durch neue ersetzt werden, wiederverwendbare Masken entsprechend sterilisiert. Macht man das nicht, dann trägt man einfach nur noch eine Atembremse im Gesicht. Die verringert den Infektionsradius geringfügig in gleichem Maße, wie sie den Atemwiderstand steigert. Sonst dürfte sie nutzlos sein. Vermutlich wäre sogar das hochgezogene T-Shirt in vielen Fällen besser, als die jetzt zur Entschärfung der Corona-Shopping-Partys vorgesehene "Mund und Nasen Bedeckung", weil so ein Shirt wenigstens große Teile des Luftstroms nach unten auf den eigenen Bauch lenkt.



Allein heute habe ich, mal wieder, in den Medien Kommentare, von einem Virologen und einer Ärztin gelesen, die meinten, dass der Grund für die notwendige Desinfektion und die vorsichtige Handhabung der Masken, die fremden Viren sind, die sich auf der Außenseite der Maske absetzen. Es scheint mir, dass man die Anwendungsregeln, von Masken die tatsächlich vor einer Infektion schützen, ohne groß nachzudenken, auf einfache Stoffmasken überträgt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ... dass der australische Vorstoß auf die "Virus aus chinesischem Labor"-Theorie abzielt...


Ist die denn widerlegt worden und wenn ja, von wem? Immer mehr  Wissenschaftler halten das für möglich. Und gerade weil China so lange  massiv vertuscht hat, liegt es absolut nahe, dass es vermutlich kein  natürlich entstandener Virus ist, sondern etwas anderes dahinter stecken  könnte. Und das zu untersuchen hat Sinn.
*
1. Passend zum Thema Chinas Umgang mit der Pandemie:*

*Chinesische Aktivisten nach Corona-Artikeln verschwunden
*_Dem Vorwurf der "Streitanstiftung und Provokation" sehen  sich in China  Aktivisten ausgesetzt, die Artikel über die  Corona-Pandemie ins Netz  gestellt hatten - und so die Zensoren umgehen  wollten. Nun fehlt von  ihnen jede Spur._
_
Internetnutzer in Festland-China werfen der Regierung schon lange vor, wichtige Informationen über das Coronavirus   und den Ausbruch der Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 zurückzuhalten. Deshalb   haben die Aktivisten der Anti-Zensur-Initiative Terminus2049 selbst   mehrere Artikel zu der Pandemie ins Internet gestellt, darunter auch   persönliche Berichte von Bürgern der am schwersten betroffenen Metropole   Wuhan. ..._
Corona in China: Aktivisten nach Corona-Artikeln verschwunden - DER SPIEGEL

*
2. Ein mögliches Medikament,*
die klinischen Tests mit dem Rheumamittel Tocilizumab sind je nach Quelle recht erfolgsversprechend in schweren Fällen. Das Medikament dämmt das Immunsystem und reduziert zu heftige Immunreaktionen.

_".... im Deutschlandfunk, sagte Ascierto vor etwa einem Monat, Tocilizumab  ist keine Wunderwaffe gegen das Virus, aber vielleicht ein Schutzschild,  um das Allerschlimmste zu verhindern. ..."_
Studie zu Tocilizumab - Forscher testen Rheumamittel bei COVID-19-Patienten


*3. Virusmutationen*
Und zum Schluss noch ein Artikel von letzter Woche, hatte glaube ich noch niemand verlinkt, in dem es um die Mutation des Virus und die Herkunft geht. Zum einen findet man Daten, die auf Jahrzehnte alten Ursprung in Fledermäusen hindeuten, zum Anderen scheinen sich in unterschiedlichen Regionen unterschiedliche Mutationen mit zum Teil extrem unterschiedlicher Wirkung auf den Menschen auszubreiten
...
Covid-19: UEber 30 Varianten mit vielen genetischen Unterschieden | Telepolis


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich möchte mir nicht ausmalen, wie wir in drei, vier Jahren auf diese Wochen und Monate zurückblicken werden, wenn die Zahl der Infizierten unsere Kapazitäten überlastet, Millionen Toten auf der Straße liegen und große Teile des Mittelstand, der Hartz IV finanziert, in Massengräbern beigesetzt ist. Wenn alle Restaurants vernagelt sind, aber keine Suppenküchen mehr geöffnet haben. Auch daran sollte ein drittklassiger Schreiberling denken, wenn er seine nächstes halb durchdachtes Elaborat auf die Leserschaft loslässt.
> 
> Herr Reichelt torkelt richtungssicher und stilunsicher auf die nächste Goldene Kartoffel zu.
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon das ich eine ähnliche Meinung über die BILD "Zeitung" habe (wobei viele ehemals renommierte Zeitungen gerade in der jetzigen Zeit ebenfalls beweisen das ihr Niveau bestenfalls noch drittklassig ist): Mich wundert der radikale Schwenk bei deiner Einstellung zur Sache schon. 
Ist das jetzt überspitzt von dir formuliert oder denkst du tatsächlich so? Anders als die völlig zerstörte Wirtschaft (Spanien und Italien, welche künftig vollumfänglich aus dem EU Säckle alimentiert werden _müssen,_&#8203; lassen grüßen), ist dein Weltuntergangsszenario mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit komplett an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Andernfalls hätte dieses "Killervirus" (um mal bei der Billigrhetorik der Presse zu bleiben), seit seiner ersten "Entdeckung" Anfang 2020 bis heute nicht nur 200.000 Menschen "dahingerafft".

Wobei mir persönlich immer unklarer ist was hier wo und wie genau nach welchen Kriterien gezählt wird.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Herr Reichelt hat hauptsächlich das Problem, nicht erkennen zu können, dass es bei neuen Erkrankungen kein ultimatives Wissen gibt und das Erkennen dessen, was sinnvoll und nötig ist, ein Prozess darstellt.



Das der Bild-Artikel hier nicht gut angkommen würde war mir eh klar.^^
Mir spricht er aus der Seele. Nicht weil seine Punkte alle stimmen, aber weil ich es zum kotzen finde wie man die Wirtschaft wegen dieser Grippe an die Wand fährt.
Aber auf die aktuelle Situation reagiert nunmal jeder anders.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist die denn widerlegt worden und wenn ja, von wem? Immer mehr  Wissenschaftler halten das für möglich. Und gerade weil China so lange  massiv vertuscht hat, liegt es absolut nahe, dass es vermutlich kein  natürlich entstandener Virus ist, sondern etwas anderes dahinter stecken  könnte. Und das zu untersuchen hat Sinn.
> *
> 1. Passend zum Thema Chinas Umgang mit der Pandemie:*
> 
> ...


Das in China Leute verschwinden, die anderer Meinung oder kritisch sind, ist ja nichts neues.



> *
> 2. Ein mögliches Medikament,*
> die klinischen Tests mit dem Rheumamittel Tocilizumab sind ja nach Quelle recht erfolgsversprechend in schweren Fällen. Das Medimanent dämmt das Immunsystem und reduziert Autoimmunreaktionen.
> 
> ...


Aber wenn das Immunsystem gedämpft wird, ist es doch empfindlicher für andere Erreger.


*



			3. Virusmutationen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Und zum Schluss noch ein Artikel von letzter Woche, hatte glaube ich noch niemand verlinkt, in dem es um die Mutation des Virus und dier Herkunft geht. Zum einen findet man Daten, die auf Jahrzehnte alten Ursprung in Fledermäusen hindeuten, zum Anderen scheinen sich in unterschiedlichen Regionen unterschiedliche Mutationen mit zum Teil extrem unterschiedlicher Wirkung auf den Menschen auszubreiten
> ...
> Covid-19: UEber 30 Varianten mit vielen genetischen Unterschieden | Telepolis


Was dann die Entwicklung eines Impfstoffes wohl nicht leichter macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Immunsystem gedämpft wird, ist es doch empfindlicher für andere Erreger.


Viele reagieren auf das Virus zu heftig und bekommen dann Schäden durch das eigene Immunsystem.

Ich verfolge gebannt, was in den nächsten Tagen als Hiobsbotschaft kommen wird. Das Virus ist ziemlich vielfältig in den angerichteten Schäden, je nach Mutation und Vorerkrankungen. Ich muss mur das nicht antun.



Rizzard schrieb:


> ... wegen dieser Grippe ....


Kennst Du eine Grippe, bei der 5% der Menschen, die die Diagnose auf die Grippe erhalten haben, starben? Keine schöne Sache, und viel vergessen die Kollateralschäden wie Gehirnhautentzündung, Herzmuskelanschwäche, Lungenfunktionsstörungen, etc. Alles Dinge, die eine schnöde Grippe nicht macht.

Und ansonsten muss man sich immer fragen, was einem der Tod anderer Menschen wert ist. Der nicht infizierten in der Regel nicht viel.Infizierte sehen das meistens anders. Frag sie einfach, ob es in Ordnung ist, wenn man sie krepieren lässt. Frag sie


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kennst Du eine Grippe, bei der 5% der Menschen, die die Diagnose auf die Grippe erhalten haben, starben? Keine schöne Sache, und viel vergessen die Kollateralschäden wie Gehirnhautentzündung, Herzmuskelanschwäche, Lungenfunktionsstörungen, etc. Alles Dinge, die eine schnöde Grippe nicht macht.
> 
> Und ansonsten muss man sich immer fragen, was einem der Tod anderer Menschen wert ist. Der nicht infizierten in der Regel nicht viel.Infizierte sehen das meistens anders. Frag sie einfach, ob es in Ordnung ist, wenn man sie krepieren lässt. Frag sie



Toll, dann kann ich genau so sagen, warum müssen später vielleicht Tausende an Armut sterben, frag sie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Toll, dann kann ich genau so sagen, warum müssen später vielleicht Tausende an Armut sterben, frag sie.


Armut ist etwas Relatives. Zwischen sich keinen Urlaub mehr leisten zu können und zu verhungern liegt ein großer Bereich. Wir haben keine Probleme mit unserer Nahrungsmittelversorgung, es gibt genug Wohnraum, der durch ein Virus nicht verschwindet und Energieimporte werden immer billiger. Es ist alles nur eine Verteilungsfrage. Es wird für den Exportweltmeister Deutschland ein massives Umdenken geben müssen, aber das hätte es auch ohne Krise.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es wird für den Exportweltmeister Deutschland ein massives Umdenken geben müssen, aber das hätte es auch ohne Krise.


Man hätte bis zur nächsten Finanz bzw. Wirtschaftskrise so weiter gemacht.
Jetzt zwingt Corona alle dazu mal darüber intensiver nachzudenken.
Aber wenn es nach vielen geht, soll alles unverändert so weiter gehen wie vorher, denn ihnen gings/geht es ja relativ gut.


----------



## seahawk (28. April 2020)

Unser Lebensstandard muss massiv runter. Im Endeffekt ist jetzt ein Zustand, der ein gutes Ziel wäre, wenn es um Verkehr und Konsum geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Unser Lebensstandard muss massiv runter....


Das wollen die Menschen aber nicht wahr haben.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Unser Lebensstandard muss massiv runter. Im Endeffekt ist jetzt ein Zustand, der ein gutes Ziel wäre, wenn es um Verkehr und Konsum geht.


Aber nicht bei den Armen.


----------



## seahawk (28. April 2020)

Das werden sie lernen müssen, denn die jetzige Ressourcenvernichtung ist nicht nachhaltig.  Flugreisen, große Autos, hemmungsloser Konsum alles das hat keine Zukunft. Der Wohlstand muss gerecht verteilt werden und die Abweichungen müssen minimiert werden.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Armut ist etwas Relatives. Zwischen sich keinen Urlaub mehr leisten zu können und zu verhungern liegt ein großer Bereich.



Klar liegt darin ein Unterschied. Trotzdem werden sehr viele Menschen Probleme bekommen, durch Arbeitslosigkeit und Co ihre Kredite und Rechnungen zu zahlen.

Es haben jetzt zwar wieder kleinere Läden offen, aber meiner Vermutung nach werden sie in den nächsten Wochen kein Geschäft machen. Wer will schon mit Schutzmaske shoppen gehen (abgesehen vom Nötigsten).
Ich verbringe in der Maske nicht länger als nötig. Es wird sich also auf Lebenmittelbesorgungen beschränken.

Aber was reg ich mich auf. Wen interessiert schon eine Wirtschaftskrise. Es war wohl mal wieder an der Zeit.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber was reg ich mich auf. Wen interessiert schon eine Wirtschaftskrise. Es war wohl mal wieder an der Zeit.


Der Wirtschaft auf Biegen und Brechen den Arsch zu retten macht keinen Sinn. In ein paar Jahren kollabiert es dann ganz von alleine.
Das System ist das Problem.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wer will schon mit Schutzmaske shoppen gehen (abgesehen vom Nötigsten).
> Ich verbringe in der Maske nicht länger als nötig. Es wird sich also auf Lebenmittelbesorgungen beschränken.


Das habe ich schon vorher immer so gemacht weil ich Einkaufen als nervig empfinde.

Besonders schlimm ist es mit Frauen einzukaufen bzw zu bummeln. 
Männer gehen eher den direkten Weg. Frauen finden hier noch was. Dann da. Ach, das kann man ja auch noch testen. USw.
Das zieht sich so in die Länge das man im Strahl kotzen könnte.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Der Wirtschaft auf Biegen und Brechen den Arsch zu retten macht keinen Sinn. In ein paar Jahren kollabiert es dann ganz von alleine.
> Das System ist das Problem.


Also nutzt man jetzt den Virus als Grund das System zu verändern.^^
Klingt plausibel. Ich überlege eh schon die ganze Zeit was eigentlich wirklich dahinter steckt. Corona wird nur als Grund für die Meute vorgehalten.
Vermutlich hat man das Prozedere schon vor Jahren geplant.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon vorher immer so gemacht weil ich Einkaufen als nervig empfinde.
> 
> Besonders schlimm ist es mit Frauen einzukaufen bzw zu bummeln.
> Männer gehen eher den direkten Weg. Frauen finden hier noch was. Dann da. Ach, das kann man ja auch noch testen. USw.
> Das zieht sich so in die Länge das man im Strahl kotzen könnte.



Bin auch kein Fan davon. Es gibt aber Millionen Menschen die mehr als nur Lebensmittel in Läden einkaufen gehen. Und die werden sich das jetzt mit Maskenpflicht reiflich überlegen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also nutzt man jetzt den Virus als Grund das System zu verändern.^^
> Klingt plausibel. Ich überlege eh schon die ganze Zeit was eigentlich wirklich dahinter steckt. Corona wird nur als Grund für die Meute vorgehalten.
> Vermutlich hat man das Prozedere schon vor Jahren geplant.


Big Oof... 
Das Ganze hat das nur vorgezogen.
Und Wirtschaft<Menschenleben.
Wenn du das anders siehst, ist ja auch okay.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

Hier in Berlin wird den Leuten seitens der sog. Politiker ausdrücklich davon abgeraten großartig irgendwas zu kaufen. 
Wäre auch äußerst unpraktisch wenn die völlig verschreckten "Massen" jetzt wieder auf die Straße gehen würden und am Ende noch irgendwelche Forderungen stellen würden. Es ist gerade so schön bequem. Straßen werden zu Fahrradwegen und künftig kommen dann noch Busspuren dazu (für wen eigentlich #stayathome ist doch die Devise?). Und das Beste: Niemand wehrt sich dagegen. 

Unterdessen bereiten sich Firmen in Deutschland auf umfangreichen Entlassungen vor (08:27 Uhr):
Coronavirus-Liveticker: +++ 09:06 Kim Jong Un versteckt sich wohl vor Corona +++ - n-tv.de
Allein bei der Lufthansa könnten 10.000 Menschen ihren Job verlieren. 

Noch wird allerorts großspurig behauptet das wäre ja alles nicht so schlimm, nen bisl weniger Wohlstand, dafür leben alle (was erwiesener Maßen kompletter Schwachsinn ist - eigentlich müsste bei JEDEM mittlerweile angekommen sein, dass sich das Virus nicht aufhalten lässt, auch nicht durch einen evtl. Impfstoff). Ich bin sehr gespannt wie es im Dezember aussieht. 
Arbeitslosenhilfe fällt für die Bedürftigen nämlich auch nicht vom Himmel. Plötzlich kommt dann das böse Erwachen - Vermutlich auch bei dem Einen oder Anderen Foristen.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Fan davon. Es gibt aber Millionen Menschen die mehr als nur Lebensmittel in Läden einkaufen gehen. Und die werden sich das jetzt mit Maskenpflicht reiflich überlegen.


Jetzt mit Corona und Maskenpflicht ist auch meine Frau wieder schnell aus dem Geschäft raus.
Dann wird wirklich nur das schnell eingekauft was auf dem Einkaufszettel steht.
Also jetzt was Lebensmittel betrifft.

Achja und: RKI zu Corona-Epidemie: Ansteckungsrate in Deutschland gestiegen | tagesschau.de

was zu erwarten war.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achja und: RKI zu Corona-Epidemie: Ansteckungsrate in Deutschland gestiegen | tagesschau.de
> 
> was zu erwarten war.


Lockerung von Maßnahmen führt ja zwangsläufig dazu ^^
Die Frage ist nur, will man immer wieder lockern, bis die Zahl ansteigt, und dann wieder zurückrudern?
So nen richtigen Plan kann man nirgends erkennen.
Das große Problem sehe ich bei den Schulöffnungen.. Wenn jemand mit (min) 15 anderen Leuten stundenlang im gleichen Raum sitzt, warum darf er dann mit maximal einem davon in die Mittagspause gehen?


----------



## seahawk (28. April 2020)

Damit dürfte es keine Lockerungen geben. Wobei die deutsche Lösung wieder mal bescheuert ist. Entweder ich versuche immer so wenig Einschränkungen wie möglich oder ich ziehe die Einschränkungen konsequent durch bis die Neuansteckungen auf einem minimalen Level angekommen sind. Dann habe ich eine Chance das Virus auszurotten und kann Neuinfektionen wieder sinnvoll nachverfolgen. Bei 2000 Neuinfektionen kann man gar nichts.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ...
> Und Wirtschaft<Menschenleben.
> Wenn du das anders siehst, ist ja auch okay.



Ja bei dem Punkt bin ich mir tatsächlich nicht sicher.
Millionen Arbeitslose, Armut etc ... gegen die Rettung von ein paar Tausend 80-Jährigen.
Ich kann für mich nicht wirklich sagen was da mehr wiegt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Lockerung von Maßnahmen führt ja zwangsläufig dazu ^^
> Die Frage ist nur, will man immer wieder lockern, bis die Zahl ansteigt, und dann wieder zurückrudern?
> So nen richtigen Plan kann man nirgends erkennen.
> Das große Problem sehe ich bei den Schulöffnungen.. Wenn jemand mit (min) 15 anderen Leuten stundenlang im gleichen Raum sitzt, warum darf er dann mit maximal einem davon in die Mittagspause gehen?



Die Lockerung der Maßnahmen KANN kurzfristig überhaupt nicht diesen Effekt auslösen. Was die "Lockerungen" tatsächlich bewirken oder auch nicht, sehen wir in ca. 1,5 Wochen.
Was wir jetzt sehen ist Ostern.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Lockerung der Maßnahmen KANN kurzfristig überhaupt nicht diesen Effekt auslösen. Was die "Lockerungen" tatsächlich bewirken oder auch nicht, sehen wir in ca. 1,5 Wochen.
> Was wir jetzt sehen ist Ostern.


Genau. Und Ostern wurde ein vermehrtes "Regelbrechen" bei vielen Menschen beobachtet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja bei dem Punkt bin ich mir tatsächlich nicht sicher.
> Millionen Arbeitslose, Armut etc ... gegen die Rettung von ein paar Tausend 80-Jährigen.
> Ich kann für mich nicht wirklich sagen was da mehr wiegt.


Es sterben aber nicht nur alte Menschen!
Sobald die Intensivbetten voll sind (was in D stand jetzt ein sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario ist) sterben die Menschen wie die Fliegen.
Und das wurde nur verhindert durch die getroffenen Maßnahmen.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja bei dem Punkt bin ich mir tatsächlich nicht sicher.
> Millionen Arbeitslose, Armut etc ... gegen die Rettung von ein paar Tausend 80-Jährigen.
> Ich kann für mich nicht wirklich sagen was da mehr wiegt.


Es wurde geschätzt das zur Risikogruppe in Deutschland ca 20 Millionen Menschen gehören.
Dazu zählen auch viele Jüngere mit Vorerkrankungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Allein heute habe ich, mal wieder, in den Medien Kommentare, von einem Virologen und einer Ärztin gelesen, die meinten, dass der Grund für die notwendige Desinfektion und die vorsichtige Handhabung der Masken, die fremden Viren sind, die sich auf der Außenseite der Maske absetzen. Es scheint mir, dass man die Anwendungsregeln, von Masken die tatsächlich vor einer Infektion schützen, ohne groß nachzudenken, auf einfache Stoffmasken überträgt.



Als ich vorhin unterwegs zur Bank und zum Einkaufen war hab ich hier in der 1 Stunde alleine 12 Leute gezählt die ihre Masken verkehrt getragen haben (Nase nicht bedeckt, nur bis knapp über den Mund gezogen), oder den Schutz unterminiert haben, indem sie sich das Teil im Gesicht mit der bloßen Hand zurecht gerückt haben, oder die Maske abgenommen haben und an Innen- und Außenseite haltend in der Hand trugen.

So fahrlässig wie die Leute die Masken nutzen hätte man sich die Vorschrift zur Verwendung der Masken vermutlich auch im Grunde gleich sparten können...


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurde geschätzt das zur Risikogruppe in Deutschland ca 20 Millionen Menschen gehören.
> Dazu zählen auch viele Jüngere mit Vorerkrankungen.


Natürlich sagen die das. Klingt schließlich richtig schön beängstigend.^^



Nightslaver schrieb:


> So fahrlässig wie die Leute die Masken nutzen hätte man sich die  Vorschrift zur Verwendung der Masken vermutlich auch im Grunde gleich  sparten können...


Ja hätte man sich sparen können. Ich rück mir das Ding auch zurecht wie es mir passt. Schmeiß es danach in die Ecke, und geh nicht zaghaft damit um. Ich trag das Teil nur weil ich Muss, und nicht weil es Viren gibt.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Natürlich sagen die das. Klingt schließlich richtig schön beängstigend.^^


Wenn man auch nur ansatzweise seine grauen Zellen bemüht, kommt man  von ganz alleine darauf, dass es nicht nur Alte jenseits von 80 Jahren sein können.


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das ich eine ähnliche Meinung über die BILD "Zeitung" habe (wobei viele ehemals renommierte Zeitungen gerade in der jetzigen Zeit ebenfalls beweisen das ihr Niveau bestenfalls noch drittklassig ist): Mich wundert der radikale Schwenk bei deiner Einstellung zur Sache schon.
> Ist das jetzt überspitzt von dir formuliert oder denkst du tatsächlich so?



Das ist tatsächlich der überspitzte gegenteilige Untergangszenario, nicht meine eigene Einschätzung des Ausgangs.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die bundesdeutsche Wirtschaft ein wenig Federn lassen muss, aber aufgrund maßvoller Lockerungsmaßnahmen noch mehr als genug gesunde Erwerbstätige sowohl am Leben als auch arbeitsfähig sein werden, um den Rückschlag wieder aufzuholen.



> Andernfalls hätte dieses "Killervirus" (um mal bei der Billigrhetorik der Presse zu bleiben), seit seiner ersten "Entdeckung" Anfang 2020 bis heute nicht nur 200.000 Menschen "dahingerafft".



Du vergisst, dass die Zahl der Todesfälle die Folge des *jetzigen* Ausbreitung ist, welche durch die so kritisierten Maßnahmen eingedämmt wurde.  Bei einer ungebremsten exponentiellen Ausbreitung hat man logischerweise auch einen exponentiellen Anstieg der anteiligen Todesfälle.

Und bei diesen wiederum darf man nicht nur auf die bloße Anzahl schauen, sondern auch auf die Zusammensetzung. Ohne Beschränkungen trifft es nämlich nicht nur wie jetzt Risikogruppen, sondern verstärkt die Leistungsträger und/oder unentbehrlichen Spezialisten der Gesellschaft, weil diese logischerweise stärker exponiert sind. Man nehme beispielhaft Ärzte und Pflegekräfte: Dort, wo die Eindämmung nicht so erfolgreich verläuft, arbeiten diese Berufsgruppen bereits am Limit und etliche, die gestern noch behandelt haben, hängen heute selbst am Beatmungsgerät - wenn denn genug welche vorhanden sind. Diese Ausfälle sind nicht ersetzbar, denn wenn immer weniger medizinisches Personal immer mehr Kranke betreuen muss, bleibt keine Zeit, neues Personal auszubilden. Obendrein dünnt sich der Pool an tendenziell ausbildungsfähigen Personen ebenfalls aus - nicht nur durch Erkrankungen und Sterbefälle, sondern auch dadurch, dass medizinische Berufe plötzlich Risikoberufe und damit wenig attraktiv sind.

Dauerhaft ausfallende Leistungsträger pflegen deutlich schlimmere Folgen zu haben als eine temporär gebremste Wirtschaft.
Ich sage es mal zynisch: Den ausfallenden Hilfsarbeiter kann man zügig durch den nächsten Hilfsarbeiter ersetzen, wenn es kein Massensterben gibt, aber Fachkräfte nicht. Und das trifft hochspezialisierte Wirtschaftszweige härter als die absoluten Todeszahlen.
Das betrifft auch den gern genannten Mittelstand, der zwar in einigen Branchen nicht ganz so von Spezialisten abhängig ist, aber dafür von gewachsenen und sensiblen Personalstrukturen: wenn Vorarbeiter Manni (57) und die Gertrud (61) aus der Buchhaltung ausfallen, bricht der Laden entweder zusammen oder wird von Azubis (über deren fehlende Anzahl, Kompetenz und Motivation die Betriebe und Innungen nicht müde werden zu klagen) notdürftig am Laufen gehalten.

Sprich, man braucht kein supertödliches Killervirus, das binnen Tagen nur zwei von zehn Infizierten überleben, damit eine Gemeinschaft bis zum Hals in der Sch... steckt. Starke Ausbreitung mit geringerer Letalität ist schleichender, hat aber letztendlich den selben Effekt.

Und wenn im Zuge der ganzen Krise das ohnehin schon als überholt gehandelte Hartz-Modell noch etwas schneller ersetzt wird, wären Überlegungen hinfällig, wer nun Transferleistungen bezieht und wer sie bereitstellt. Zumal ich Herrn Reichelt ohnehin in dringenden Verdacht habe, das nur erwähnt zu haben, um der löhnenden und der empfangenden Zielgruppe gleichermaßen in den Hintern zu kriechen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

@Mahoy:
Die Frage die ich mir immer häufiger stelle: Was bringen diese Maßnahmen? Nehmen wir Italien oder New York. Die Maßnahmen sind äußerst strikt (gewesen). Trotzdem ist die "Bombe buchstäblich geplatzt". Warum ist das mancherorts so extrem? Vermutlich aufgrund der hohen Dunkelziffer der Infizierten, aus denen dann plötzlich immer mehr Menschen ins Krankenhaus mussten. Wirklich unter Kontrolle ist da bis heute nichts. Aber warum gibt es das gleiche Problem nicht z.B. auch in Rom oder Los Angeles? 
Bei uns in Deutschland gehen die Zahlen der Infizierten im Mittel immer weiter zurück. Trotz der Verstöße an Ostern und trotz der sog. "Lockerungen" (selbige werden hier ja teils als "Motor des Untergangs" propagiert).

Womit hängen diese Sachverhalte tatsächlich zusammen? Denn die Beschränkungen können im Mittel diesen Effekt nicht haben. Ich vermisse sachdienliche Untersuchungen dazu und nicht immer nur "ich fürchte" "ich habe Angst" "ich vermute" usw. Wissenschaft basiert auf Fakten und fundierten Ergebnissen, also bitte. Stattdessen sollen wir hier auf einen Impfstoff warten? Wie viele Impfstoffe wurden denn in der Vergangenheit schon gegen SARS Viren entwickelt...0. Wie lange sollen wir also warten? Und ist es nicht evtl. an der Zeit die Lage mal objektiv zu betrachten?
Je länger wir hier warten (worauf auch immer, denn der Spruch vom "Austrocknen des Virus" ist nichts weiter als eine hohle Phrase, auf die leider viele herein fallen), desto mehr Dinge des täglichen Lebens werden auf absehbare Zeit aus selbigem verschwinden. Dazu gehört z.B. auch der Italiener an der Ecke oder das hübsche Cafe am Wannsee. Unter Umständen auch kurzfristig der eigene Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

Aufi gehts.
Corona-Paukenschlag in Bayern: Soeder erlaubt nach Gerichtsurteil allen Laeden zu oeffnen | Bayern


----------



## blu3fire (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kennst Du eine Grippe, bei der 5% der Menschen, die die Diagnose auf die Grippe erhalten haben, starben? Keine schöne Sache, und viel vergessen die Kollateralschäden wie Gehirnhautentzündung, Herzmuskelanschwäche, Lungenfunktionsstörungen, etc. Alles Dinge, die eine schnöde Grippe nicht macht.
> 
> Und ansonsten muss man sich immer fragen, was einem der Tod anderer Menschen wert ist. Der nicht infizierten in der Regel nicht viel.Infizierte sehen das meistens anders. Frag sie einfach, ob es in Ordnung ist, wenn man sie krepieren lässt. Frag sie



Zu behaupten, dass 5% der Menschen, die an Corona erkranken sterben, ist total überspitzt. Derzeit liegt die Sterblichkeit Weltweit bei circa 1,8% und in Deutschland bei circa 0,5%.

Mal davon abgesehen, das Durchschnittsalter aller Corona Toten liegt in Deutschland bei 80 Jahren. 80 Jahre ist btw die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung in Deutschland.

Die meisten der sogenannten "Corona Opfer" wären auch früher oder später ohne Corona gestorben, alleine auf Grund des Alters und der Vorerkrankungen.

Und ja auch bei der gewöhnlichen Influenzagrippe kann es zu Komplikationen und Langzeitschäden kommen, wie z.B. eine Herzmuskelschwäche. 

Diese ganze Panikmacherei ist eine große Sauerei. Viel schlimmer ist es allerdings, dass wegen einer "Grippe" die ganze Wirtschaft an die Wandgefahren wird...


----------



## Tengri86 (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich der überspitzte gegenteilige Untergangszenario, nicht meine eigene Einschätzung des Ausgangs.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die bundesdeutsche Wirtschaft ein wenig Federn lassen muss, aber aufgrund maßvoller Lockerungsmaßnahmen noch mehr als genug gesunde Erwerbstätige sowohl am Leben als auch arbeitsfähig sein werden, um den Rückschlag wieder aufzuholen.
> 
> 
> ...




Eine deutsche Pflegekraft hat schon vor der Krise um viele Patienten gekümmert als in anderen Länder ; die waren schon alle voll übers Limit; deswegen waren  auch solche Maßnahmen nötig ; bei denen fallen ja welche aus; und die wachsen net auf Bäume&#8216; aber das checken die ja auch nicht.


&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;
Naja am besten die Larifaris zwangsrekrutieren  ; die können dann Patienten und Heimbewohner betreuen und für sonstige Kleinigkeiten, damit die Pflegekräfte weniger Risiko haben und falls die Larifaris sich infizieren, bekommen die keine Behandlung; für die ist das ganze ja net schlimm und gleichzeitig halten wir Kapazitäten frei . Meine Kollegen würde es freuen. 

Ironie Joke


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aufi gehts.
> Corona-Paukenschlag in Bayern: Soeder erlaubt nach Gerichtsurteil allen Laeden zu oeffnen | Bayern


Krass. Wie schnell sich seine Meinung ändern kann.


----------



## blu3fire (28. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass. Wie schnell sich seine Meinung ändern kann.



Warum Meinung geändert? Der Herr Ministerpräsident hat sich nur der Rechtsprechung gebeugt, so wie es sich gehört, er steht ja nicht über dem Gesetz.


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2020)

Meinung geändert, im Sinne von "Diese Woche ändert sich erst einmal nix". So sagte er es gestern noch.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Warum Meinung geändert? Der Herr Ministerpräsident hat sich nur der Rechtsprechung gebeugt, so wie es sich gehört, er steht ja nicht über dem Gesetz.


Klar muß er sich dann beugen. Aber das wird ihm bestimmt schwer fallen, da seine persönliche Überzeugung eine andere ist.



keinnick schrieb:


> Meinung geändert, im Sinne von "Diese Woche ändert sich erst einmal nix". So sagte er es gestern noch.


So schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir immer häufiger stelle: Was bringen diese Maßnahmen? Nehmen wir Italien oder New York. Die Maßnahmen sind äußerst strikt (gewesen). Trotzdem ist die "Bombe buchstäblich geplatzt". Warum ist das mancherorts so extrem? Vermutlich aufgrund der hohen Dunkelziffer der Infizierten, aus denen dann plötzlich immer mehr Menschen ins Krankenhaus mussten. Wirklich unter Kontrolle ist da bis heute nichts. Aber warum gibt es das gleiche Problem nicht z.B. auch in Rom oder Los Angeles?



Es ist entscheidend, *wann* man die Maßnahmen einleitet.
In Italien geschah der Ausbruch schon sehr früh, das Land war nicht vorgewarnt und die resoluten Maßnahmen setzen einfach zu spät ein. Man kann zwar Neuinfektionen durch Kontaktminierung verringern, aber eine größere Ausgangszahl an bereits Infizierten wird trotzdem mehr weitere Infizierte produzieren.
In den USA war man vorgewarnt, aber die Trump-Administration nahm das Ganze nicht erst und reagierte deshalb zu spät.

Das ist wie mit Feuer. So lange es nur glimmt, kannst du es notfalls mit Spucke löschen. Hat es sich erst einmal ausgebreitet, bringt selbst der massiver Feuerwehreinsatz nicht den selben Effekt, den zuvor simples Draufspucken erzielt hat.



> Bei uns in Deutschland gehen die Zahlen der Infizierten im Mittel immer weiter zurück. Trotz der Verstöße an Ostern und trotz der sog. "Lockerungen" (selbige werden hier ja teils als "Motor des Untergangs" propagiert).



Nein, das ist falsch. Die Zahl der Infizierten nimmt weiterhin zu, was stagniert (jedoch ebenfalls nicht zurückgeht) ist die Rate, mit der sich die Infektion ausbreitet.



> Womit hängen diese Sachverhalte tatsächlich zusammen? Denn die Beschränkungen können im Mittel diesen Effekt nicht haben. Ich vermisse sachdienliche Untersuchungen dazu und nicht immer nur "ich fürchte" "ich habe Angst" "ich vermute" usw. Wissenschaft basiert auf Fakten und fundierten Ergebnissen, also bitte.



Man muss schon willens sein, die allerorten gelieferten Erklärungen auch aufzunehmen und nachzuvollziehen. Wenn man sie mit "Ist mir zu kompliziert!" oder "Will ich nicht einsehen, weil gefällt mir nicht!" abtut, bleibt nun einmal nichts hängen.



> Stattdessen sollen wir hier auf einen Impfstoff warten? Wie viele Impfstoffe wurden denn in der Vergangenheit schon gegen SARS Viren entwickelt...0.



Nur weil es in der Vergangenheit sträflich unterlassen wurde. Bisherige Infekte verliefen vergleichsweise mild und niemand verspürte ausreichend Druck, einen Impfstoff zu entwickeln - obwohl etliche Experten schon immer sagten, es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ein härterer Stamm auftritt.



> Und ist es nicht evtl. an der Zeit die Lage mal objektiv zu betrachten?
> Je länger wir hier warten (worauf auch immer, denn der Spruch vom "Austrocknen des Virus" ist nichts weiter als eine hohle Phrase, auf die leider viele herein fallen), desto mehr Dinge des täglichen Lebens werden auf absehbare Zeit aus selbigem verschwinden. Dazu gehört z.B. auch der Italiener an der Ecke oder das hübsche Cafe am Wannsee. Unter Umständen auch kurzfristig der eigene Arbeitsplatz.



Okay, und wo ist jetzt die objektive Betrachtung?

Sollten wir so tun, als gäbe es das Ganze gar nicht und hoffen, dass es schon nicht so schlimm werden wird?
Ignorieren, was derzeit in Ländern stattfindet, die zu spät und/oder nicht konsequent genug reagiert haben bzw. nicht die Möglichkeit für angemessene Reaktionen haben?

Kurz, was ist dein konkreter, objektiver und vorzugsweise qualifizierter Gegenentwurf zum jetzigen Vorgehen?


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Feuer. So lange es nur glimmt, kannst du es notfalls mit Spucke löschen. Hat es sich erst einmal ausgebreitet, bringt selbst der massiver Feuerwehreinsatz nicht den selben Effekt, den zuvor simples Draufspucken erzielt hat.


So ähnlich hatte es Prof. Christian Drosten noch am Anfang der Pandemie erklärt.
Da gab es noch wenige Brandherde.
Er warnt aber jetzt davor, das wenn es eine zweite Welle geben sollte, die Brandherde an vielen Orten (gleichzeitig) sind.
Und glühen sie nur, sind sie noch gut zu bekämpfen.
Brechen jedoch richtige Feuer aus wird es immer schwerer und das Gesundheitssystem kollabiert.





> Nein, das ist falsch. Die Zahl der Infizierten nimmt weiterhin zu, was stagniert (jedoch ebenfalls nicht zurückgeht) ist die Rate, mit der sich die Infektion ausbreitet.


Die Verdoppelungsszeit der Neuinfektionen z.B.

Man hat es durch die Maßnahmen geschafft den Zeitraum der Verdoppelungen zu strecken.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. April 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl. 

———— 
Seniorenheim in Lichtenberg wegen Corona-Ausbruchs geraeumt - 28 Bewohner infiziert  | rbb24


Schon fies, aber gibt ja auch viele Mitarbeiter die mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs sind und zuhause nicht alleine leben...so wie ich und sich dort auch einfangen können und so gelangt es ins Pflegeheime .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Klar liegt darin ein Unterschied. Trotzdem werden sehr viele Menschen Probleme bekommen, durch Arbeitslosigkeit und Co ihre Kredite und Rechnungen zu zahlen.


Klar, ganz viele Häuselebauer werden völlig überschuldet pleite gehen. Die Immobilienpreise werden sich in zwei Jahren halbieren, Mieten werden wieder billiger. Am untersten wirtschaftlichern Ende ist es alles relativ egal, alles leicht darüber mit etwas mehr als einem Regelsatz wird sich einschränken müssen. Und ganz oben sahnt man weiter ab. Wenn wir nicht gegensteuern, wird das obere eine Prozent massiv Sachwerte anhäufen.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber was reg ich mich auf. Wen interessiert schon eine Wirtschaftskrise. Es war wohl mal wieder an der Zeit.


 Wir können es nicht ändern. Und wenn ich sehe, wie schön leer die Straßen sind, wie ruhig es draußen ist, dann kann man das durchaus genießen. Und wenn es in Zukunft weniger Fleisch und dafür mehr Getreide gibt, ist das alles ganz weit weg von hungern. 

Der Blick ins europäische Ausland macht mich schwindelig. Das kommen noch Wellen auf uns zu. Was wir jetzt brauchen, ist ein geeintes und starkes Europa, um ein Gegengewicht zu den USA und China zu haben. Aber beide Staaten arbeiten gegen Europa und versuchen, die EU zu zerstören. Und die dummen Nationalisdten merken es nicht und sabotieren unserer aller Zukunft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Zu behaupten, dass 5% der Menschen, die an Corona erkranken sterben, ist total überspitzt.


Ich sagte, das 5% von der Menschen, die in Deutschland einen positiven Test bekommen, daran sterben. 
Aktuell: 
6125 Tote
114500 Genesene
Von 120625 mit positivem Test sind etwas mehr als 5% gestorben.
ArcGIS Dashboards

Und genau das kann ich behaupten. Es interessieren mich nicht  irgendwelche Wert von irgendwelchen Ländern in der Welt. Alleine schon die Viren sind weltweit merklich unterschiedlich. Es ghet hier um mein Leben und das meiner Eltern. Und wenn die einen positiven Test bekommen, ist das in 5% der Fälle ein Todesurteil. Ganz einfach. Kann man ignorieren, kann  man sich schön reden, kann man irgendwelche Dunkelzifferfaktoren mit einrechnen, etc. Und über die 5% Toten der Gruppe, die vorher wussten, dass sie Infiziert sind, kommen noch eine Menge Menschen, die einfach so über Nacht sterben, ohne dass man um deren Erkrankung wusste.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein, das ist falsch. Die Zahl der Infizierten nimmt weiterhin zu, was stagniert (jedoch ebenfalls nicht zurückgeht) ist die Rate, mit der sich die Infektion ausbreitet.


Die Gesamtzahl der "Infizierten" steigt weiter (wie sollte es auch anders sein) gleichzeitig übertrifft die Zahl der täglich Geheilten die Zahl der "Neuinfizierten".
Experience
Ist letztlich eine reine Zahlenspielerei (eben der Wert R) und mit diesem äußerst vagen Wert (korrekt lässt sich dieser nur Rückwirkend bestimmen!) wird nun jongliert um die Maßnahmen weiter zu rechtfertigen. Hier erkranken _DEUTLICH_ weniger Menschen pro Tag als noch Mitte März (ursprünglich sollte das übrigens das Ziel des "Lockdowns" sein). Und das ist die Seite vom RKI, die an WEs nicht einmal anständig gepflegt wird. Das man zwanghaft daraus versucht etwas Schlechtes zu deuten gibt zumindest mir zu denken.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Man muss schon willens sein, die allerorten gelieferten Erklärungen auch aufzunehmen und nachzuvollziehen. Wenn man sie mit "Ist mir zu kompliziert!" oder "Will ich nicht einsehen, weil gefällt mir nicht!" abtut, bleibt nun einmal nichts hängen.


Meinst du damit unseren obersten "Virenwächter"? Wie viele Erklärungen hat er denn schon gefunden und nachvollzogen? Ich höre von ihm bloß dauerhafte Kritik an sämtlichen anderen Fachkundigen die sich auch außerhalb des Labors die Mühe machen sich mal mit der Sache zu befassen (Streeck z.B.). 
Wo bleiben die Untersuchungen bezüglich der Dunkelziffer, die dann auch mal annähernd korrekte Sterberaten liefern könnten? 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur weil es in der Vergangenheit sträflich unterlassen wurde. Bisherige Infekte verliefen vergleichsweise mild und niemand verspürte ausreichend Druck, einen Impfstoff zu entwickeln - obwohl etliche Experten schon immer sagten, es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ein härterer Stamm auftritt.


Die Zulassung dauert, sollte man überhaupt fündig werden, Jahre. Wie lange soll die Welt deiner Meinung nach Kopf stehen?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Okay, und wo ist jetzt die objektive Betrachtung?
> Sollten wir so tun, als gäbe es das Ganze gar nicht und hoffen, dass es schon nicht so schlimm werden wird?
> Ignorieren, was derzeit in Ländern stattfindet, die zu spät und/oder nicht konsequent genug reagiert haben bzw. nicht die Möglichkeit für angemessene Reaktionen haben?
> Kurz, was ist dein konkreter, objektiver und vorzugsweise qualifizierter Gegenentwurf zum jetzigen Vorgehen?



Die Maßnahmen waren gut und richtig, allerdings muss damit langsam mal Schluss sein, wenn weltweit (!) nicht alles vor die Hunde gehen soll. Hier werden die Menschen arbeitslos (und zwar nicht nur kurzfristig!), in Afrika krepieren sie weil sie nicht mehr arbeiten gehen dürfen (sofern überhaupt möglich) und damit fehlt ihnen die Möglichkeit überhaupt an Geld/Essen zu gelangen. 
Meine Vorschlag zur Güte wäre Risikogruppen weiterhin schützen und für den Rest das Leben normal wieder hoch fahren. Etwas Anderes wird am Ende ohnehin nicht übrig bleiben.
Und: wir brauchen nichts "zu hoffen", dieses Virus betrifft weltweit jeden und für bestimmte Menschen ist es besonders gefährlich, aber es ist definitiv nicht so schlimm wie weiterhin behauptet. (vgl. Dr. Klausch Püschel).
Ich zitiere dich da gern:


Mahoy schrieb:


> Man muss schon willens sein, die allerorten gelieferten Erklärungen auch aufzunehmen und nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

> Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation warnt, dass die Subsahararegion zum  nächsten Epizentrum der Corona-Pandemie werden könnte. 300.000 Tote, 30  Millionen Hungernde, so die nüchtern klingende Schätzung. Gerd Müller  zeigt auf die Sahelzone. Weit weg? Von wegen, sagt er: "Es kommt dort zu  Hungernot und Unruhen. In der Folge zu Bürgerkriegen und  unkontrollierbaren Flüchtlingsbewegungen. Davon wird auch die EU  betroffen sein."


Corona-Folgen in Afrika: Mueller warnt vor "Hunger-Pandemie" | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Meine Vorschlag zur Güte wäre Risikogruppen weiterhin schützen und für den Rest das Leben normal wieder hoch fahren. Etwas Anderes wird am Ende ohnehin nicht übrig bleiben.


Und wie will man die ausreichend schützen? Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben sind das nicht nur Alte die in Pflegeheimen sitzen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Andernfalls hätte dieses "Killervirus" (um mal bei der Billigrhetorik der Presse zu bleiben), seit seiner ersten "Entdeckung" Anfang
> 2020 bis heute nicht nur 200.000 Menschen "dahingerafft".



Worauf beziehst du die 200.000?

Alleine in Europa sind es 100.000 und ohne Schutzmaßnahmen wären es mindestens 60.000 mehr gewesen. Corona-Pandemie: UEbersterblichkeit deutlich gewachsen | tagesschau.de



seahawk schrieb:


> Damit dürfte es keine Lockerungen geben. Wobei die deutsche Lösung wieder mal bescheuert ist. Entweder ich versuche immer so wenig Einschränkungen wie möglich oder ich ziehe die Einschränkungen konsequent durch bis die Neuansteckungen auf einem minimalen Level angekommen sind. Dann habe ich eine Chance das Virus auszurotten und kann Neuinfektionen wieder sinnvoll nachverfolgen. Bei 2000 Neuinfektionen kann man gar nichts.



Sehe ich auch so. Man hätte die Ausgangssperren halten müssen, bis man wie in Österreich nur noch zweistellige Neuinfektionen hat.



RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurde geschätzt das zur Risikogruppe in Deutschland ca 20 Millionen Menschen gehören.
> Dazu zählen auch viele Jüngere mit Vorerkrankungen.



Eher sogar 30 Millionen, also knapp ein Drittel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Corona-Folgen in Afrika: Mueller warnt vor "Hunger-Pandemie" | tagesschau.de


Da sieht Du, was in Ländern passieren wird, die keine Maßnahmen treffen mit einer Bevölkerung, die leider z.T. von der Hand im Mund lebt. Da gibt es keine zwei Wochen Lebensmittelvorräte. Da ist nicht fehlendes Klopapier das Problem, sondern die blose Existenz. In warmen Regionen gibt es viel weniger Erkältungskrankheiten, Grippewellen sind in Schwarzafrika weitestgehend unbekannt, nur die Mittelmeeranrainerstaaten haben wie wir jedes Jahr eine Welle. Das Virus trifft auf eine weitestgehend nicht immunisierte Population, die kulturell bedingt viel mehr Körperkontakt als "eingemauerte westliche Einzelgänger" haben. Der Verlauf könnte dramatisch werden. Kann auch ganz anders kommen. Das weiß niemand. Und dann haben wir eine massive Mutationsrate des Virus und entsprechende neue Wellen auch in Richtung Europa. Und dazu massive wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen.

Wir sind ganz am Anfang des Problems und nicht mitten drin oder am Ende. Der wirkliche Ärger geht meiner Befürchtung nach erst noch los. Wohl dem, der genug Land hat und sich immer selber versorgen kann.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Worauf beziehst du die 200.000?.



ArcGIS Dashboards

Aber natürlich sind es viel mehr, weil die Dunkelziffer sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

> Den größten Einbruch der Geschäfte vermelden laut Ifo-Umfrage Reisebüros  und &#8209;veranstalter (minus 84 Prozent), die Luftfahrtbranche (minus  76 Prozent), das Gastgewerbe (minus 68 Prozent), das Gesundheitswesen  (minus 45 Prozent), Kunst, Unterhaltung und Erholung (minus 43 Prozent)  sowie der Fahrzeugbau (minus 41 Prozent). Einziger Gewinner der  Corona-Krise war die Pharma-Industrie mit einem Anstieg der Auslastung  um 7 Prozent.


Vielleicht sollte man die PharmaIndustrie die Schulden tilgen lassen.

Folgen von Corona: Wirtschaft bricht staerker ein als erwartet


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Die ersten beiden hätten die Verluste aber eh gemacht, weil die Grenzen zu sind und man nirgendwo mehr rein darf.

Ansonsten einfach abwarten.

Autos braucht man durchs HomeOffice auch fast nicht mehr, da könnte es also dauerhaft bei geringerer Produktion bleiben, was auch für die Umwelt gut ist. 


			
				https://www.t-online.de/auto/recht-und-verkehr/id_87756712/auto-studie-zeigt-ihr-fahrzeug-kostet-sie-mehr-als-sie-vermuten.html schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Hochrechnung der Forscher basierend auf vorhandenen Daten aus der Literatur ergab laut RWI, dass eine höhere Transparenz über die wahren Kosten des Autobesitzes im Optimalfall den Pkw-Besitz in Deutschland um bis zu 37 Prozent senken könnte. "Auf diese Weise würden 17,6 Millionen Autos von den Straßen verschwinden. CO2-Emissionen von 37 Millionen Tonnen pro Jahr könnten auf diesem Wege eingespart werden &#8211; das entspräche 4,3 Prozent der deutschen Gesamtemissionen oder 23 Prozent der Emissionen aus dem Transportsektor."



Auto &#8211; Studie zeigt. Ihr Fahrzeug kostet Sie mehr als Sie Vermuten
Autokauf: Deutsche unterschaetzen tatsaechliche Kosten ihres Autos stark - DER SPIEGEL



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man auch nur ansatzweise seine grauen Zellen bemüht,



Manche haben halt keine.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Worauf beziehst du die 200.000?
> 
> Alleine in Europa sind es 100.000 und ohne Schutzmaßnahmen wären es mindestens 60.000 mehr gewesen.



Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de

Wie viele es ohne die Maßnahmen wären, kann absolut niemand sagen es sei denn er ist Hellseher.

@RyzA: 
Vermeiden von Kontakten, Abstand halten, auf Hygiene achten und zwar für die Risikogruppe. Wie ich schon sagte, es bleibt am Ende nichts anderes übrig. Ein Blick nach China genügt.

@Rotkaeppchen:
Interessant, die Dunkelziffer der Infizierten interessiert dich nicht, aber die Dunkelziffer der Toten. Ich dachte für dich sind nur absolute Zahlen von Relevanz?

Ich wusste schon warum ich mich hier ausgeklinkt hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Mahoy:
> Die Frage die ich mir immer häufiger stelle: Was bringen diese Maßnahmen? Nehmen wir Italien oder New York. Die Maßnahmen sind äußerst strikt (gewesen). Trotzdem ist die "Bombe buchstäblich geplatzt".



Weil es viel zu spät war. Da waren die Infektionen schon im Land und in der Stadt verteilt. 
Drosten hat es selbst gesagt, wir hatten das Glück da 1 Monat eher reagiert zu haben in Bezug auf den Infektionsbeginn. 
Die anderen haben erst reagiert, als die Todeszahlen nach oben gingen, die hängen aber dem Krankheitsausbruch (Symptome) 2-3 Wochen hinterher und bis die Symptome auftreten, dauert es 1-2 Wochen. Wobei man 1-3 Tage vor dem Auftreten der Symptome schon ansteckend ist. 
=> Daher kommt der Monat, den die anderen zu spät reagiert haben.




blu3fire schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist es allerdings, dass wegen einer "Grippe" die ganze Wirtschaft an die Wandgefahren wird...



Wen interessiert diese scheiß Wirtschaft???!!!
Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Zulassung dauert, sollte man überhaupt fündig werden, Jahre. Wie lange soll die Welt deiner Meinung nach Kopf stehen?



Wenn nicht die Vollidioten nach Lockerungen gerufen hätten, hätte man den Lockdown auch durchhalten können, bis es keine Neuansteckungen mehr gibt und alle Infizierten isoliert sind. Diese sterben entweder oder werden gesund. 
Aber danach wäre das Virus nicht mehr da gewesen. 

So war es bei SARS und MERS gelaufen, daher gab es dort keine Epidemie.


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Maßnahmen waren gut und richtig, allerdings muss damit langsam mal Schluss sein, wenn weltweit (!) nicht alles vor die Hunde gehen soll.



Die Maßnahmen sind gut und richtig, *weil* sie so lange anhalten, wie sie nötig sind.

Um auf das Feuer-Beispiel zurückzukommen: Der Hausbrand ist gerade so eingedämmt und du verlangst das Ende der Löscharbeiten, weil dabei dein schöner Rasen zertrampelt wird. Und dabei verkennst du, dass der Rasen dir auch nichts nützt, wenn dahinter nur noch rauchende Trümmer stehen.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @RyzA:
> Vermeiden von Kontakten, Abstand halten, auf Hygiene achten und zwar für die Risikogruppe.


Nur doof, wenn man z.B. mit Kindern zusammen in einen Haushalt wohnt und die sich in der Schule dann jederzeit infizieren können. 
Und zu Hause ihre Eltern anstecken.



> Wie ich schon sagte, es bleibt am Ende nichts anderes übrig. Ein Blick nach China genügt.


Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das bei denen wieder alles normal ist?
Die werden sehr viel vertuschen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

Wer spricht von Normalität in China? Bei denen ist gar nichts normal, aber ein auf zu Hause hocken und abwarten bis das "Virus ausgetrocknet ist" war schlicht nicht mehr möglich. Alternativ dürfte man dort auch wissen das die Warterei auf den Impfstoff unendlich werden kann.

@DKK007:
Ich vermute die "scheiss Wirtschaft" interessiert auch *dich* spätestens wenn du keine Arbeit mehr hast und auch keine neue Arbeit mehr findest. Hast du Kinder? Macht sich gut wenn man selbst die neuen Schulbücher nicht mehr bezahlen kann, einfach weil man kein Geld dafür hat. 

Bei SARS und MERS konnte es so laufen, weil das Virus nicht auf der ganzen Welt unterwegs war und Millionen (und das dürfte nicht einmal unrealistisch sein) infiziert hat.
Funktioniert im aktuellen Fall nun einmal nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert diese scheiß Wirtschaft???!!!
> Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören.


Sie ist das einzige was mich interessiert, weil ich ohne die Industrie (Maschinenbau) keinen Cent verdiene.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Sie ist das einzige was mich interessiert, weil ich ohne die Industrie (Maschinenbau) keinen Cent verdiene.



Und warum sollte die Industrie zu machen? Ihr hab da doch keine Gäste. Ich kenne auch keine Verordnung, bei der die Industrie schließen musste.

Bei welcher Firma arbeitest du denn, dass ihr da betroffen seit?



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @DKK007:
> Ich vermute die "scheiss Wirtschaft" interessiert auch *dich* spätestens wenn du keine Arbeit mehr hast und auch keine neue Arbeit mehr findest.



Da hilft es sich in der richtigen Branche einen Job zu suchen.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Natürlich sollte man beides im Auge behalten. 
Beides ist von einander abhängig.
Sind viele Menschen krank (oder arbeitslos) können sie nichts erwirtschaften.
Und wenn nichts erwirtschaftet werden kann, dann kommt auch der Sozialstaat irgendwann in Bedrängnis. Genauso wie das Gesundheitssystem.
Das muß ja auch alles finanziert werden.
Auch über Konsum durch Steuerabgaben.


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte die Industrie zu machen? Ihr hab da doch keine Gäste. Ich kenne auch keine Verordnung, bei der die Industrie schließen musste.
> 
> Bei welcher Firma arbeitest du denn, dass ihr da betroffen seit?
> 
> Da hilft es sich in der richtigen Branche einen Job zu suchen.


Die Industrie macht(e) zu, weil die Aufträge und / oder Teile von Zulieferern fehlen. Die ganze Lieferkette und der Markt sind momentan im Eimer. Und wenn er meinetwegen Freelancer ist, der für einen  solchen Betrieb normalerweise arbeitet, dann verstehe ich, warum er momentan keinen Cent verdient. Dass z. B. VW erst jetzt wieder ernsthaft anfängt zu produzieren weißt Du wahrscheinlich.

Davon abgesehen: Was meinst Du mit "richtige" Branche? Soweit ich weiß bist Du Student. Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du studierst. Aber nehmen wir mal an Maschinenbau. Hättest Du vor 2-3 Jahren dann gesagt: "Nee, das ist nicht die richtige Branche. Ich schule auf Pflegekraft um."?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

@DKK007:
Du möchtest also das z.B. ein Pilot dann künftig im Supermarkt Regale einräumt? Die Familie mit den zwei Kindern ernährt er dann genau wie?
Sorry, aber die Aussage zum "richtigen Job" ist einfach nur , bloß weil du offensichtlich glaubst die wirtschaftlichen Probleme beträfen dich nicht.

Es ist ja nun bei weitem nicht so, dass nur exotische Berufe die man eigentlich gar nicht mehr braucht (auch diesen Schwachfug hört man immer wieder), nun endlich vom Markt verschwinden wie einst z.B. zum Beginn der Industrialisierung.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

Man hätte womöglich Beamter werden sollen.
Super Kündigungsschutz, und in solchen Krisen haben die Arbeit ohne Ende (zumindest kenn ich das von einem Kollegen beim Landratsamt).^^


Edit:
Dann kann´s bei uns auch nicht mehr lange hin sein.
Italiens &#8222;Phase Zwei&#8220; in Corona-Krise: Restaurants sollen im Juni wieder oeffnen - WELT


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Wer vorher in der Gastronomie gearbeitet hat, musst da teilweise schon nebenbei abends noch Regale einräumen. 
Das das keine super bezahlte Branche ist, ist nicht erst seit diesem Jahr so. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Industrie macht(e) zu, weil die Aufträge und / oder Teile von Zulieferern fehlen. Die ganze Lieferkette und der Markt sind momentan im Eimer.



Da kann aber die deutsche Regierung nichts dafür.
Da sind die Firmen wegen weggesparten Lagern und Outsourcing selbst schuld.

Man könnte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auch von unternehmerischem Risiko zur Gewinnmaximierung reden. 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Man hätte womöglich Beamter werden sollen.



Genau mein Plan.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

Ein Pilot arbeitet nicht in der Gastronomie. Ebensowenig ein technischer Zeichner, Zerspannungsmechaniker, Industriekaufmann, Speditionskaufmann, Ingenieur usw.

Aber ich lese gerade: Du planst Beamter zu werden, also vermutlich noch nicht so lange in Lohn und Brot. Da macht es natürlich Sinn hier über die "Vollidioten die nach Öffnungen schreien" herzuziehen. 
Davon mal ganz ab das die Gelder für Beamte auch irgendwoher kommen müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ein Pilot arbeitet nicht in der Gastronomie. Ebensowenig ein technischer Zeichner, Zerspannungsmechaniker, Industriekaufmann, Speditionskaufmann, Ingenieur usw.


Wenn sie hungern, werden sie das machen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ebensowenig ein technischer Zeichner, Zerspanungsmechaniker, Industriekaufmann, Speditionskaufmann, Ingenieur usw.


Die Arbeiten auch noch normal...


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ebensowenig ein technischer Zeichner, Zerspannungsmechaniker, Industriekaufmann, Speditionskaufmann, Ingenieur usw.



Die können aber alle weiterarbeiten. Im Zweifel halt alleine im Büro oder in der Werkstadt.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ein Pilot arbeitet nicht in der Gastronomie.


Piloten haben gut verdient, da sollte es also möglich sein ein paar Monate überbrücken.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die Arbeiten auch noch normal...



Stimmt halt so nicht. Die Mär davon das nur der Einzelhandel und die Gastro betroffen wäre ist wirklich unerträglich.
Einfaches Beispiel: Eine Spedition die Industrielle Güter und Plane fährt, hat derzeit nur noch einen Bruchteil ihrer Fahrzeuge in Bewegung. Eben aufgrund des Zusammenbruchs sämtlicher Lieferketten. Entlassungen und Kurzarbeit sind dort schon sehr schnell Realität geworden.

@Rotkaeppchen:
Sehr erstrebenswert. Also bleiben wir weiter alle zu Hause.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die können aber alle weiterarbeiten. Im Zweifel halt alleine im Büro oder in der Werkstadt.


Und wie lange noch, wenn der Export komplett einbricht? Wochen, Monate oder Jahre? Schau mal in die weite Welt und beurteile dann, wer unsere Produkte kauft. Z.B. High Tech Belichtungsapperate.

Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, hier neue Jobs zu schaffen. Wie wäre es mit europäischen Chipfabriken, mit europäischen Batteriewerken, für alle Theater und Künstlergruppen könnte man einen Bezahlonlinekanal schaffen, in dem ich dann so ziemlich jedes Theaterstück an jedem deutschen Theater sehen kann. Wer braucht dann noch Netflix?

In Krisen kann man wachsen. Man muss es nur wollen. Gefragt ist jetzt unser wirtschaftlich oberstes Promille, die Mittel haben, um zu gestalten. Und wenn sich diese Gruppe wie immer aus der Verantwortung zieht und mit ihrem Gald das Land verlassen will, ist auch das ganz einfach zu regeln.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Im- und Exporte sind aber unabhängig von den Corona-Regeln in Deutschland, sondern hängen vor allen von denen in anderen Ländern ab. 
Und wenn dort alle sterben, kann da auch keiner mehr Autos kaufen.

Die Speditionen können auch andere Sachen durch Deutschland transportieren, die aktuell nachgefragt sind, z.B. Klopapier.
Internationale Transporte sind mit der Bahn deutlich sinnvoller, da zum einen deutlich mehr auf einen Zug passt und zum anderen das deutlich umweltfreundlicher ist. Nebenbei fahren dann weniger LKW auf der Autobahn.


----------



## fipS09 (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> für alle Theater und Künstlergruppen könnte man einen Bezahlonlinekanal schaffen, in dem ich dann so ziemlich jedes Theaterstück an jedem deutschen Theater sehen kann. Wer braucht dann noch Netflix?



Was hindert die Theater daran?
Bin mir sicher Netflix bleibt trotzdem.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wie lange noch, wenn der Export komplett einbricht? Wochen, Monate oder Jahre? Schau mal in die weite Welt und beurteile dann, wer unsere Produkte kauft. Z.B. High Tech Belichtungsapperate.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, hier neue Jobs zu schaffen. Wie wäre es mit europäischen Chipfabriken, mit europäischen Batteriewerken, für alle Theater und Künstlergruppen könnte man einen Bezahlonlinekanal schaffen, in dem ich dann so ziemlich jedes Theaterstück an jedem deutschen Theater sehen kann. Wer braucht dann noch Netflix?
> 
> In Krisen kann man wachsen. Man muss es nur wollen. Gefragt ist jetzt unser wirtschaft oberstes Promille, die Mittel haben, um zu gestalten. Und wenn sich diese Gruppe wie immer aus der Verantwortung zieht und mit mit ihrem Gald das Land verlassen will, ist auch das ganz einfach zu regeln.



Richtig, die Krise bietet die bisher in großen Teilen versäumten Chancen die Wirtschaft auf das 21 Jahrhundert umzustellen nachzuholen, stattdessen wird weiter darüber rumgeklagt das man sich nicht bequem auf den schmelzenden Wirtschaftsspeck des 20 Jahrhunderts ausruhen kann.


----------



## blu3fire (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert diese scheiß Wirtschaft???!!!
> Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören.



Scheiß auf die Wirtschaft? Wo lebst du denn? Ich glaube du weißt schon wie sich unserer Staat finanziert wird oder? 
Gerade du als Student bist großer Nutznießer von unserem Sozialstaat, wenn ich dann solche Aussagen höre, da bekomme ich Plaque...dankt der guten deutschen Wirtschaft ist es dir überhaupt erst möglich, kostenfrei zu studieren oder BAFÖG zu beantragen. Hey aber scheiß drauf kann ja ruhig alles den Bach runtergehen...

Und dann noch so bescheuerte Aussagen zu tätigen, man muss halt eben einen Job in der richtigen Branche haben...

Dazu kann man eigentlich wirklich nichts sagen...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im- und Exporte sind aber unabhängig von den Corona-Regeln in Deutschland, sondern hängen vor allen von denen in anderen Ländern ab.
> Und wenn dort alle sterben, kann da auch keiner mehr Autos kaufen.



Noch einmal: Es werden nicht alle sterben. Auch wenn du dir das hast einreden lassen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Speditionen können auch andere Sachen durch Deutschland transportieren, die aktuell nachgefragt sind, z.B. Klopapier.
> Internationale Transporte sind mit der Bahn deutlich sinnvoller, da zum einen deutlich mehr auf einen Zug passt und zum anderen das deutlich umweltfreundlicher ist. Nebenbei fahren dann weniger LKW auf der Autobahn.


Klopapier und Dosenfraß hat keine erhöhte Nachfrage mehr. Von den 150 LKW im Betrieb bekommt man damit noch ganze drei befrachtet. Was nun? Das Obst aus Spanien? Huch...ohne Kühler problematisch und ohne Ernte in Spanien erst recht. Was wird aus den Leuten im Maschinenbau an den Bändern, im Büro, in der Logistik?
Dir egal was die Leute machen, du wirst ja Beamter, außerdem sind LKW eh schlecht für die Umwelt.

Sorry, ein typische Studentenmeinung. Noch nie im leben Vollzeit gearbeitet, aber anderen erzählen wies laufen soll. Nebenbei immer schön vom Wohlstand profitieren und ihn für sich selbst nutzen. Die Anderen können ja auch mal was abgeben! Einfach gesagt wenn man selbst nie für seinen "Wohlstand" arbeiten war.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Autos braucht man durchs HomeOffice auch fast nicht mehr, da könnte es also dauerhaft bei geringerer Produktion bleiben, was auch für die Umwelt gut ist.
> Auto – Studie zeigt. Ihr Fahrzeug kostet Sie mehr als Sie Vermuten
> Autokauf: Deutsche unterschaetzen tatsaechliche Kosten ihres Autos stark - DER SPIEGEL



Erstaunlich. Ich weiß auf den Cent genau, was mich das Auto im Monat kostet, so schwer ist das eigentlich nicht. Zugegeben, Wertverlust hat meins nicht mehr, das erleichtert die Sache etwas 
In der Tat bin ich aber vor Jahren von Bus und Bahn auf das Auto umgestiegen, weil es gleich viel kostete, aber massiv Zeit spart.
Mittlerweile ist aber das Fahrrad mein beliebtestes Fortbewegungsmittel. Das Auto wurde in den letzten Wochen kaum bewegt.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Noch nie im leben Vollzeit gearbeitet, aber anderen erzählen wies laufen soll.



Ich arbeite nebenbei. 
Und wie gesagt richtige Branche (Security), da hab ich alleine im März noch mal 50 Überstunden gemacht.



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist aber das Fahrrad mein beliebtestes Fortbewegungsmittel.



Was auch eine gute Wahl ist.

Und wenn man es schaffen würde Jahreskarten für den Nahverkehr das gesamte Bundesland für alle anzubieten, so wie man es schon jetzt als Student hat, könnte man da auch einen Anreiz schaffen, das Auto sonst meistens stehen zu lassen.


----------



## fipS09 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Sorry, ein typische Studentenmeinung. Noch nie im leben Vollzeit gearbeitet, aber anderen erzählen wies laufen soll.



Ich teile seine Meinung nicht, aber deine Pauschalisierung hier ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich teile seine Meinung nicht, aber deine Pauschalisierung hier ist auch nicht besser.



Sie muss nicht besser sein. Es reicht wenn sie in seinem Fall absolut zutrifft. Will er bis an sein Lebensende Türsteher vorm Rewe bleiben? Wohl kaum. Bleibt halt nix über für evtl. Träume. 
Aber hier Anderen verklickern sie sollen sich doch gefälligst andere Arbeit suchen. Scheiss auf die Wirtschaft!


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite nebenbei.
> Und wie gesagt richtige Branche (Security), da hab ich alleine im März noch mal 50 Überstunden gemacht.


Es kann aber nicht jeder in der "richtigen" Branche arbeiten.
Ein paar "arme Schweine" müssen eben in der Industrie tätig sein. 
Man kann jetzt auch nicht alle Gastronomen plötzlich wo anders unterbringen, nur weil deren Existenz wegen der Politik gefährdet ist.

Aber gut, ich denke die Leutz müssen max noch ein paar Wochen durchhalten, dann Muss weiter geöffnet werden.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Wie gesagt, die Industrie kann ganz normal weiterarbeiten. Alle Probleme mit der Lieferkette hat sie selbst verschuldet und muss da halt jetzt entsprechend umstrukturieren, wieder das mehr Teile im Land produziert werden. Das schafft dann sogar neue Arbeitsplätze.

Das die derzeitige Autoindustrie und noch mehr die Braunkohle ein totes Pferd ist, sollte doch spätestens seit den Demos von FFF allen klar sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Es kann aber nicht jeder in der "richtigen" Branche arbeiten.
> Ein paar "arme Schweine" müssen eben in der Industrie tätig sein.
> Man kann jetzt auch nicht alle Gastronomen plötzlich wo anders unterbringen, nur weil deren Existenz wegen der Politik gefährdet ist.
> 
> Aber gut, ich denke die Leutz müssen max noch ein paar Wochen durchhalten, dann Muss weiter geöffnet werden.



Gastronomen werden immer gebraucht werden, gerade nach der Krise und besonders dann wenn die jetzt dadurch Pleite gehen.

Hier wird so getan als würde es wenn die zu machen nie wieder neue Lokale geben. Wenn die Branche die Nachfrage nicht mehr bedienen kann (Pleitewelle durch Corona), die Nachfrage aber anhaltend hoch ist (wovon dann auszugehen ist), gibt es  keinen exellenteren Zeitpunkt um ein neues Lokal auf zu machen und eine Finanzierung dafür durch eine Bank zu bekommen und gutes günstiges Inventar bekommst sogar noch zusätzlich durch die Pleiten hinterhergeworfen.

So funktionieren Marktwirtschaft und Banken seit jeher, gehen viele durch eine solche Krise Pleite gibt es gute Chancen für Leute die in den Markt einsteigen wollen, zumindest in solchen Bereichen wie der Gastro.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Und die Pleiten tut die Regierung durch die Soforthilfen und Kredite auch noch in den meisten Fällen verhindern.

Dazu können die meisten Gastronomen einen Teil der Kosten durch Außerhausverkauf decken.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gastronomen werden immer gebraucht werden,  gerade nach der Krise und besonders dann wenn die jetzt dadurch Pleite  gehen.
> 
> Hier wird so getan als würde es wenn die zu machen nie wieder neue  Lokale geben. Wenn die Branche eine Nachfrage nicht mehr bedienen kann  (Pleitewelle durch Corona), die Nachfrage aber anhaltend hoch ist (wovon  dann auszugehen ist), gibt es  keinen exellenteren Zeitpunkt um ein  neues Lokal auf zu machen und eine Finanzierung dafür durch eine Bank zu  bekommen und gutes günstiges Inventar bekommst sogar noch zusätzlich  durch die Pleiten hinterhergeworfen.
> 
> So funktionieren Marktwirtschaft und Banken seit jeher, gehen viele  durch eine solche Krise Pleite gibt es gute Chancen für Leute die in den  Markt einsteigen wollen, zumindest in solchen Bereichen.


Überspitz ausgedrückt, entsteht dieser neue Markt auf Leichen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Überspitz ausgedrückt, entsteht dieser neue Markt auf Leichen.



So funktioniert Markt seit jeher. 
Schon im Mittelalter hat die Pest für Menschen in der Gesellschaft Möglichkeiten geschaffen die es ohne selbige nicht gegeben hätte und da hat niemand irgend einen Betrieb gerettet und auch Kriege haben den Markt oft radikal umgepflügt, aber danach auch viele neue Chancen für Aufsteiger geschaffen.
Was wir jetzt hier machen ist der Versuch durch Staatliche Hilfen in unrelevanten Bereichen möglichst viel vom zementierten Status Quo zu erhalten, das halte ich persönlich nicht für all zu gut / schlau, als mehr für eine unsinnige Verschwendung von Steuergeldern (auch um Wählerstimmen zu halten / bekommen), die wir später nach der Krise für die Unterstützung von Neugründungen viel sinnvoller ausgeben könnten.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Auch im Kulturbetrieb sehe ich da recht wenige Probleme. Gerade Künstler leben doch von Kreativität und durch die aktuellen Veränderungen kommen da sehr viele neue und kreative Ideen.

Auch das Betriebe jetzt die Produktion auf Hilfsgüter umstellen, schafft neue Innovationen, die es sonst so nicht gegeben hätte.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Stimmt halt so nicht. Die Mär davon das nur der Einzelhandel und die Gastro betroffen wäre ist wirklich unerträglich.
> Einfaches Beispiel: Eine Spedition die Industrielle Güter und Plane fährt, hat derzeit nur noch einen Bruchteil ihrer Fahrzeuge in Bewegung. Eben aufgrund des Zusammenbruchs sämtlicher Lieferketten. Entlassungen und Kurzarbeit sind dort schon sehr schnell Realität geworden.


Also mal meine Subjektive Erfahrung:
Mittelständischer Fassadenbauer, bis jetzt läuft ALLES wie gehabt, keine Kurzarbeit, kein Zwangsurlaub oder sonst was...
Aber wie gesagt, subjektiv


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Ja, arbeite auch in der Bauindustrie, da geht es in Deutschland noch ganz gut.
Lieferengpässe gibt es bei z. B. Fliesen aus Italien, OK, dann gibt es eben welche von anderswoher.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen. 
In den letzten Tagen/Wochen sind die bestätigten Corona-Todesfälle in Frankreich und Großbritannien deutlich angestiegen:
Beide haben mittlerweile über 20.000 Todesfälle. 

Italien: 	26.977
Spanien: 	23.822
Frankreich: 	23.327
Großbritannien: 21.158

Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Industrie kann ganz normal weiterarbeiten. Alle Probleme mit der Lieferkette hat sie selbst verschuldet und muss da halt jetzt entsprechend umstrukturieren, wieder das mehr Teile im Land produziert werden. Das schafft dann sogar neue Arbeitsplätze.



Je nach Branche fallen auch Aufträge weg, z. B. weil geplante Investitionen zurückgestellt werden. Just-in-time-Produktion ist natürlich fragil, aber nicht das große Problem. Beispiel Autoindustrie: auf Grund der Situation warten Firmen mit dem Dienstwagenkauf ab. Das gleiche gilt für den Privatbereich, da die Situation gerade einfach extrem unsicher ist was Arbeitsplatz, Wirtschaft etc. pp. angeht. Da ist es besser das Geld auf der hohen Kante zu haben.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Auch macht es keinen Sinn ein neues Auto zu kaufen, wenn man besser auf den ÖPNV umsteigen sollte.
Das hat die Autoindustrie aber bisher nicht verstanden.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

Kubicki von der FDP wirft dem RKI vor im Bezug auf Covid-19 "politisch motivierte Zahlen, statt wissenschaftlicher Fakten" zu veröffentlichen:



> *15:06 Uhr: *Der stellvertretende FDP-Vorsitzende  Wolfgang Kubicki hat das Robert Koch-Institut und seinen Präsidenten  Lothar Wieler wegen der regelmäßig verbreiteten Corona-Zahlen scharf  kritisiert.
> 
> Diese "vermitteln eher den Eindruck, *politisch motivierte Zahlen zu sein als wissenschaftlich fundiert*", sagte Kubicki am Dienstag der Deutschen Presse-Agentur in Berlin. Er wies insbesondere auf den Reproduktionszahl hin, die nach RKI-Angaben bundesweit von 0,9 auf 1,0 gestiegen ist.
> 
> Corona-Live-Ticker: Kubicki kritisiert RKI scharf | WEB.DE



Unerwähnt lässt er allerdings welche "politische" Motivation dahinterstecken soll... 
Denn Mann sollte man für solch eine schädliche und unbelgt-populistische Behauptung direkt aus der Viezepräsidentschaft des Bundestags entfernen!


----------



## Poulton (28. April 2020)

Eine Partei von und für wirtschaftshörige Flitzpiepen. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit europäischen Chipfabriken,


Potential ist mehr als genug vorhanden. Schon wenn man sich die Nachfolgeunternehmen ehemaliger Mikroelektronik- und Halbleiter-VEB anschaut.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Das die Reproduktionszahl durch mehr Kontakte gestiegen ist, sollte sich doch jedem erschließen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das die Reproduktionszahl durch mehr Kontakte gestiegen ist, sollte sich doch jedem erschließen.



Scheinbar nicht bei der FDP, vielleicht auch weil es da nur Wirtschaftsabschlüsse in Lobbyisten-Schmiergeld zählen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht bei der FDP, vielleicht auch weil es da nur Wirtschaftsabschlüsse in Lobbyisten-Schmiergeld zählen gibt.



Die FDP macht sich Sorgen wegen der Hotels -- und natürlich dass die Chefärzte nicht aufm Golfplatz kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Die Sterberate ist aber auch weiterhin nicht zu unterschätzen:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/rki-fallzahlen-ansteckungsrate-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzahl der neu übermittelten Todesfälle sei weiterhin hoch, die Sterberate liege nach der Statistik erfasster Fälle inzwischen bei 3,8 Prozent, sagte Wieler.



In den anderen Ländern sieht es deutlich schlimmer aus:
Deutschland: 3,8%
Spanien: 10,3%
Italien: 13,5%
Frankreich: 14,5%
GB: 13,4%
Schweden: 12%
USA: 5,7% (bei fast 1 Million offiziell erfassten Infizierten !)




			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/rki-fallzahlen-ansteckungsrate-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gesundheitsämter in Deutschland sind nach Angaben von RKI-Präsident Lothar Wieler derzeit in der Lage, rund 1000 Neuinfektionen pro Tag zurückzuverfolgen.



Allerdings lag die Zahl der Neuinfektionen pro Tag die letzen Wochen deutlich über 1000.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei den Kontaktverboten, konnte jeder aus dem Stehgreif sagen mit welchen Menschen (Wohngemeinschaft, Familie, Arbeitskollegen) er dauerhaft Kontakt hatte und der Personenkreis war sehr schnell eingrenzbar, das fällt bei weiteren Lockerungen wie Gottesdienst, Kino, Theater, Restaurant und Kneipe wesentlich eher weg, weil man keine Ahnung hat mit wem man länger Kontakt in geschlossenen Räumen hatte.



Diese Lockerungen dürfen deshalb auch erst kommen, wenn die Corona-App fertig und weiter verteilt ist, als das Virus. 

Auch der Wirtschaftsminister sagt, dass die Wirtschaft erstmal zu bleiben muss. 
Corona-Krise: Altmaier erwaegt neue Hilfen fuer Gastronomie | tagesschau.de


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kubicki von der FDP wirft dem RKI vor im Bezug auf Covid-19 "politisch motivierte Zahlen, statt wissenschaftlicher Fakten" zu veröffentlichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ganz haltlos finde ich diese Anschuldigung nicht. Immerhin behauptet das RKI auch, die Epidemie würde nicht abflauen. Das stimmt aber einfach nicht. Sie flaut ab und das seit Wochen.
Und  dass der R-Wert immer mal wieder fällt und ansteigt, ist ebenfalls seit Wochen so. Man sieht in der Grafik des RKI eine Wellenbewegung bei den Fallzahlen nach Erkrankungsdatum. Woher die kommt, ist nicht wirklich klar. Kann real oder ein Artefakt sein. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der R-Wert für den jeweils aktuellen Tag modelliert. Wenn wir also an der ansteigenden Flanke der Welle sind, ist ein steigender R-Wert normal. Vermutlich fällt er in den nächsten Tagen wieder unter 1.
Und die Medien schreiben durch die Bank weg, in Deutschland sind ~160000 Menschen infiziert. Ist ebenso falsch. Oder integrieren wir bei anderen Krankheiten auch über Monate die Infektionen auf und hauen dann Meldungen raus wie "in Deutschland sind 25 Millionen Menschen mit Grippe infiziert...".
Da kann ich es schon nachvollziehen, wenn man von politisch motivierten Zahlen spricht. Die Spekulation über die Ursache überlasse ich aber mal anderen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was hindert die Theater daran?
> Bin mir sicher Netflix bleibt trotzdem.


Netflix ist etwas globales, was ich meine ist eine regionale Sache. Wen in der Welt jenseits der Eurovisioonsländer interessieren deutsche Inhalte?  Aber ja, mehr Theatherstücke in Englisch wären auch eine spannende Sache. Es geht darum, Chancen zu sehen, zu gestalten, zu machen. Man kann den Kopf in den Sand stecken, oder man kann sich an Projekte setzen. Ich z.B. habe gerade kein Projekt und sehe eine längere Durcststrecke kommen. Ich plande gerade die Fertigung eines genialen CPU-Kühlers. Mal sehen, ob das war wird.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Richtig, die Krise bietet die bisher in  großen Teilen versäumten Chancen die Wirtschaft auf das 21 Jahrhundert  umzustellen nachzuholen, stattdessen wird weiter darüber rumgeklagt das  man sich nicht bequem auf den schmelzenden Wirtschaftsspeck des 20  Jahrhunderts ausruhen kann.


Das ist jetzt sehr hart formuliert, aber da gehe ich mit Dir konform. Es wird schmerzlich, ich sehe aber die Chancen. Tot des einen bietet Raum für das andere. Das ist Evolution. Das ist grausam und hart, aber so ist das Leben.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch macht es keinen Sinn ein neues Auto zu kaufen, wenn man besser auf den ÖPNV umsteigen sollte.
> Das hat die Autoindustrie aber bisher nicht verstanden.



Was mein Argument nicht entkräftet.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Und die Medien schreiben durch die Bank weg, in Deutschland sind ~160000 Menschen infiziert. Ist ebenso falsch.



Es geht um die Zahl der Gesamtfälle, was eben 160.000 sind. Denn das ist die Basis für die Sterberate und auch für die Verdopplungszeit. 
Die aktuell Infizierten liegen in Deutschland bei 35.000.

Und genau diese aktuell Infizierten muss man auf 0 drücken, was man am effektivsten mit Ausgangssperren und Isolation schafft.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

Das ist mir klar. Die Formulierung ist dennoch falsch!


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2020)

Ich mochte ihn noch nie, aber ich freue mich drauf, wenn Boris Palmer mal ins gehobene Alter kommt. Irgendwer sollte ihm dann seine Aussage unter die Nase reiben: Boris Palmer provoziert in Coronakrise: „Wir retten moeglicherweise Menschen, die in einem halben Jahr sowieso tot waeren“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Zahl der Gesamtfälle, was eben 160.000 sind. Denn das ist die Basis für die Sterberate und auch für die Verdopplungszeit.
> Die aktuell Infizierten liegen in Deutschland bei 35.000.


Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genau diese aktuell Infizierten muss man auf 0 drücken, was man am effektivsten mit Ausgangssperren und Isolation schafft.


Auch das ist vom Wesen der Aussage her korrekt. Allerdings: Wir haben aktuell zwei "Infizierte" in einem Zweigbetrieb. Person Nummer 1 hats von "außen" mitgebracht, Person Nummer 2 sich bei ihm angesteckt, die Leute stecken sich auch auf Arbeit an. Würde man deiner Forderung konsequent Folge leisten, müsste man wirklich ALLES dicht machen. Dann ists auch Essig mit deinem Nebenjob. Illusorisch, da wirst ganz sicher auch du mir Recht geben.

Auch ich möchte mal vier Fälle bezüglich Arbeit aus meinem Bekanntenkreis "zum Besten" geben:
- Pilotin (und zwar noch gar nicht so lange), derzeit auf Kurzarbeit, Perpektive: Entlassung
- Physiotherapeut mit eigener Praxis, kaum noch Kundschaft, da die Leute Angst haben sich anzustecken
- Unternehmensberatung, reichlich Kundschaft weggebrochen, wer zu macht oder auf Kurzarbeit ist, braucht keine Beratung mehr
- Elektriker, alles wie gehabt, bloß die Leute verlangen beim Betreten der Wohnungen teils absurde Dinge

Ich selbst bin demnächst von Kurzarbeit betroffen (Zulieferer Luftfahrtindustrie). Alle den falschen Job, bzw. nur der Elektriker "den Richtigen"? 

@DIY-Junkie:
Die Formulierung ist nicht falsch. So wie es aussieht tragen die Menschen nach überstandener Infektion das Virus weiterhin gewissermaßen in sich (vgl. Malaria).
Wie mit diesen Zahlen hantiert wird ist falsch, bzw. gehört mal hinterfragt, da hier ganz bewusst ein Effekt erzeugt wird der eigentlich nicht zielführend ist. Richtig wäre: 160.000 sind definitiv infiziert, Dunkelziffer unklar. 35.000 sind akut erkrankt.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Im Zweifel ist der Sicherheitsdienst der letzte, der noch in die Gebäude kommt, wenn alle anderen zu Hause bleiben müssen. 

Nicht umsonst wurden die Leute ins HomeOffice geschickt, um eben Ansteckungen auf der Arbeit und auf dem Weg dorthin zu vermeiden. 

Deshalb ist es auch so bescheuert und unverantwortlich, das jetzt Leute in die Stadt zum Einkaufen gehen, obwohl sie "nichts brauchen". 
extra 3 - Abgehakt | YouTube


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Zweifel ist der Sicherheitsdienst der letzte, der noch in die Gebäude kommt, wenn alle anderen zu Hause bleiben müssen.



Innere Sicherheit. Und das ist kein privater Sicherheitsdienst. Es ist schon so gemeint wie ichs geschrieben hab. Mal ne Überlegung wert darüber nachzudenken und gleichzeitig die eigene Haltung gegenüber Menschen zu überdenken die teils Jahrzehnte für den Wohlstand dieses Landes im "falschen Beruf" gearbeitet haben.

Der von mir erwähnte Zerspannungsmechaniker oder eben der Elektriker...wie arbeiten die von zu Hause? Wie macht man Logistik von zu Hause? Dem Rumänischen Kutscher den Frachtbrief per E-Mail auf sein 3310 schicken? Und die Unterschrift?


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Mal ne Überlegung wert darüber nachzudenken und gleichzeitig die eigene Haltung gegenüber Menschen zu überdenken die teils Jahrzehnte für den Wohlstand dieses Landes im "falschen Beruf" gearbeitet haben.



Daran werden die sich spätestens auf dem Jobcenter gewöhnen müssen. Zitat von einer Bekannten, die hat dort folgendes zu hören bekommen, als sie einen Job wegen Nichterreichbarkeit mit ÖPNV abgelehnt hatte: 
"Sie werden sich noch wundern, was sie noch alles arbeiten werden".



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Innere Sicherheit.



Welche Innere Sicherheit??
Davon steht in deinem Post nichts, da ging es um private Unternehmen. 

Für innere Sicherheit ist die Polizei zuständig und der Job ist dank Verbeamtung auch 100% Krisensicher.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. April 2020)

Kannst dir ja systemrelevante beruf suchen.   


Gibt halt viele Leute die wenig verdienen und einige darunter  deren beruf  jetzt als systemrelevante  gelten, da hat es vorher  keinen Sau gejuckt ->Hauptsache jemand macht das...  waren ja keine leistungsträger waa


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gibt halt viele Leute die wenig verdienen und einige darunter  deren beruf  jetzt als systemrelevante  gelten, da hat es vorher  keinen Sau gejuckt ->Hauptsache jemand macht das...  waren ja keine leistungsträger waa



Im Gegenteil, die wurden, wenn es dem Chef gerade danach war, sehr schnell auf die Straße gesetzt, um zu sparen.

Vor gerade mal 2 Monaten: Demonstration fuer Erhalt der Klinik in Schleiz | MDR.DE


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Innere Sicherheit??
> Davon steht in deinem Post nichts, da ging es um private Unternehmen.
> Für innere Sicherheit ist die Polizei zuständig und der Job ist dank Verbeamtung auch 100% Krisensicher.


Es ging darum deiner Forderung nach Isolation und Ausgangssperren bedingungslos folge zu leisten. Gut erkannt, nen Sicherheitsdienst hat dann auch absolut nichts mehr zu melden.
So schnell kanns dann gehen, vom hohen Ross ins Nichts.

Was machst du eigentlich wenn du kein Beamter wirst? Stempeln?
Im Ernst: Deine Aussagen sind für jemanden der volkswirtschaftlich bis jetzt nahe 0 geleistet hat...gewagt.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. April 2020)

Gibt ja leute die haben Sozial und Gesellschaftlich bis jetzt nahe  0,5% oder unter 0,00% geleistet 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, die wurden, wenn es dem Chef gerade danach war, sehr schnell auf die Straße gesetzt, um zu sparen.
> 
> Vor gerade mal 2 Monaten: Demonstration fuer Erhalt der Klinik in Schleiz | MDR.DE



Bei uns wurden 2 Krankenhäuser+3 Pflegeheime  von so einem Konzern übernommen, war auch direkt um die 200 Entlassungen, und letztes sah ich das die wieder Suchen..aber niemand will dahin 
(hatte dort meine Ausbildung gehabt, schade was jetzt da passiert ist)


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden 2 Krankenhäuser+3 Pflegeheime  von so einem Konzern übernommen, war auch direkt um die 200 Entlassungen, und letztes sah ich das die wieder Suchen..aber niemand will dahin


Das passiert, wenn man Dinge die absolut in staatliche Hand gehören privatisiert. 
Gibs aber auch in der Privatwirtschaft, wer meint man kann mit seinen Mitarbeitern alles machen, findet eben nach umfangreichen Entlassungen irgendwann niemand Neues.
Ist aber arg OT


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, nen Sicherheitsdienst hat dann auch absolut nichts mehr zu melden.



Doch, der ist nämlich weiterhin für die Absicherung von Privatgelände zuständig. So viel Polizei gibt es gar nicht, die das übernehmen könnte.

Selbst die Absicherung von öffentlichen Gebäuden wie Gerichten machen zum Teil private. Das geht aber auch öfter schief. 


> In Chemnitz ist etwa ein Rechtsextremist als Einlasskontrolle am Landgericht eingesetzt worden.


Rechte Szene kontrolliert Grossteil der Chemnitzer Sicherheitsbranche | MDR.DE


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch, der ist nämlich weiterhin für die Absicherung von Privatgelände zuständig. So viel Polizei gibt es gar nicht, die das übernehmen könnte.



Wenn niemand mehr nach draußen darf (was du ja so gern möchtest), muss auch kein Privatgelände mehr gesichert werden. So einfach ists.
Aus der aktuellen Lage: Wir arbeiten mit einer Firma auf den Philippinen zusammen. Duterte ist da recht konsequent. Auf der Straße ist Militär, Miliz, Polizei und das wars.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Du hast das mit der Ausgangsperre nicht verstanden. Zum Einkaufen und zur Arbeit durften die Leute immer und überall raus. Für den Weg zur Arbeit gab es entsprechende Ausnahmebescheinigungen, falls man mal kontrolliert worden wäre. 
Aber auch da hatte die Polizei zu viel zutun, als das man dort als Einzelperson kontrolliert worden wäre. Die haben sich auf Gruppen und herumlungerde Personen konzentriert. 

Dazu geht es bei der Absicherung zum einen um den Schutz gegen Straftäter, die sich auch nicht unbedingt an eine Ausgangssperre halten werden. Zum anderen, um die Reaktion auf Notfälle wie Brände oder Wasserrohrbruch, damit dann schnell Alarm ausgelöst werden kann.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn man Dinge die absolut in staatliche Hand gehören privatisiert.
> Gibs aber auch in der Privatwirtschaft, wer meint man kann mit seinen Mitarbeitern alles machen, findet eben nach umfangreichen Entlassungen irgendwann niemand Neues.
> Ist aber arg OT



War kirchlich..  
und da waren viele Tüchtige Ordensschwester aus Indien als Krankenschwester/Altenpflegerin und für die Betreuung   tätig gewesen, haben viele Stunden gearbeitet und waren eine stütze...  die sind nun weg. 
(Hab da meine Ausbildung gemacht)


und kommunale Pflegeheime gibt es bundesweit nur noch 2 Prozent, aber junge und alte pflegebedürftige Leute sind ja keine Leistungsträger und bringen volkswirtschaftlich nichts.  kann man ruhig die Wirtschaft überlassen, sollen die daran Euros ausquetschen. *ironie/joke*


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich mochte ihn noch nie, aber ich freue mich drauf, wenn Boris Palmer mal ins gehobene Alter kommt. Irgendwer sollte ihm dann seine Aussage unter die Nase reiben: Boris Palmer provoziert in Coronakrise: „Wir retten moeglicherweise Menschen, die in einem halben Jahr sowieso tot waeren“ - Politik - Tagesspiegel


Das sagt man zwar nicht, aber das ist inhaltlich nicht falsch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Diese fießen Medien.
> Nur weil jetzt massenweise Meldungen über Vergiftungen eingehen, weil Trump da mal einen leichten "Scherz" gemacht hat. Also wirklich.
> 
> Taegliche Pressekonferenz: Trump stellt Corona-Briefings offenbar ein | tagesschau.de


******* es gibt Leute die sich wirklich Desinfektionsmittel gespritzt haben?!?!?!?  Natürliche Auslese würde ich sagen.  Ach du meine Fresse ich dürfte niemals Präsident sein. Dann gäbe es nach wenigen Tagen ein Massensterben, wenn mich alle beim Wort nehmen würden.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

Ich habe das sehr wohl verstanden (und auch selbst eine Bescheinigung um ggf. zur Arbeit zu kommen). Allerdings propagierst du hier etwas, was dir in letzter Konsequenz dann wohl doch missfällt. 
Die Fälle auf 0 drücken? Dann bleiben alle zu Hause, weil die Ansteckung am Arbeitsplatz ein realistisches Risiko ist. In dieser absoluten Form z.B. in China praktiziert (wobei es wohl strikte Ausnahmen bezüglich des Einkaufens gab).
Es geht auch nicht darum das es bei uns so gewesen wäre, sondern lediglich darum, dir mal deine reichlich abstruse Forderung und ihre Konsequenzen in aller Deutlichkeit zu zeigen.
Es ist unterm Strich wie ichs schon sagte: Bezahlen sollen gefälligst andere und die sind dir herzlich egal.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ******* es gibt Leute die sich wirklich Desinfektionsmittel gespritzt haben?!?!?!?  Natürliche Auslese würde ich sagen.  Ach du meine Fresse ich dürfte niemals Präsident sein. Dann gäbe es nach wenigen Tagen ein Massensterben, wenn mich alle beim Wort nehmen würden.


Wobei es in Brasilien auch nicht besser aussieht:
Brasilien: Krise nach "Superminister"-Ruecktritt | tagesschau.de
Brasilien: Ermittlungen gegen Bolsonaro koennen anlaufen | tagesschau.de


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genau diese aktuell Infizierten muss man auf 0 drücken, was man am effektivsten mit Ausgangssperren und Isolation schafft.



Und das hältst du für realistisch?


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Man muss es zumindest versuchen möglichst nah an die Null zu kommen.


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> So ganz haltlos finde ich diese Anschuldigung nicht. Immerhin behauptet das RKI auch, die Epidemie würde nicht abflauen. Das stimmt aber einfach nicht. Sie flaut ab und das seit Wochen.



Erst einmal ist es keine Epidemie , sondern eine Pandemie. Und ein Abflauen läge vor, wenn die Zahl der Infizierten ohne Beschränkungsmaßnahmen, also unter Normalbetrieb, rückläufig wäre.



> Und die Medien schreiben durch die Bank weg, in Deutschland sind ~160000 Menschen infiziert. Ist ebenso falsch.



Weil ...?

Ich behaupte, es ist absolut logisch: So lange in Deutschland jeder Infizierte im Schnitt (mal etwas weniger, mal etwas mehr) 1,0 weitere Menschen infiziert, bleibt logischerweise auch die Anzahl der Infizierten gleich. Es sind nur nicht zu jedem Zeitpunkt die selben Infizierten.



> Da kann ich es schon nachvollziehen, wenn man von politisch motivierten Zahlen spricht.



Da bist du weiter als ich, denn ich versteh's nicht.

Aber wenn du diese Aussage für nachvollziehbar hältst, kann sicherlich auch kurz darlegen, was du da genau nachvollzogen hast? Welche politische Motivation könnte seitens der GroKo dahinter stecken, die deutsche Wirtschaft zu demontieren und sich komplett unmotiviert die nächste Wahlen zu verhageln?



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn man Dinge die absolut in staatliche Hand gehören privatisiert.



In dem Punkt sind wir uns erstaunlicherweise einig.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

Das denke ich auch, aber die Frage ist, zu welchen Mitteln man greifen muss und wie lange es dauert.
Kann ja sein, dass man am Ende mehr Schaden anrichtet, aber die Diskussion gab es ja bereits.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. April 2020)

@Mahoy:
Siehst du, es gibt eben nicht immer nur schwarz und weiß 

Für die GroKo siehts schlecht aus, die CDU/CSU entwickelt sich derzeit prächtig. Nicht das ich glauben würde das dies tatsächlich der Grund für die derzeitige Lage ist, aber es ist schlicht Fakt.
Vielmehr glaube ich persönlich, dass man sich gewaltig verkalkuliert hat (was in der Natur der Sache von unbekannten Situationen liegen kann) und nun möchte niemand Verantwortung übernehmen. Der Zuspruch ist nun ein netter Nebeneffekt. Wahlkampftechnisch liefern sich Söder und Laschet eindeutig ein Duell. 
Ich habe mal gelernt: "Es ist egal wie Sie entscheiden, nur entscheiden Sie. Abgerechnet wird später und selbst wenn Sie falsch lagen, spricht ein entschlossenes Vorgehen im Zweifel noch immer für Sie." (wobei hier logisch ist: Wir erschießen einfach alle Kranken, wird niemals für dich sprechen  ) Von Entschlossenheit kann man bezüglich der Pannen zu Anfang und des Hin und Hers jetzt aber keinesfalls reden. Problematisch.

Dabei ist es ja nicht so, dass sich die Wissenschaft ob der getroffenen Maßnahmen durch die Bank einig wären. Allein Kekule und Drosten liefen da in der Vergangenheit deutlich gegeneinander auf.

Bezüglich der Infizierten verstehe ich dich absolut nicht. 160.000 tragen das Virus in sich (zumindest bekannt). 35.000 sind aktuell krank (Abweichungen jetzt mal "geschenkt"). Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, haben 160.000 weitere 160.000 angesteckt (Faktor 1). Stimmt laut der offiziellen Zahlen nicht, dann wärs die doppelte Anzahl. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber so ists auch offiziell ganz sicher nicht gemeint.

Epidemie vs. Pandemie: Selbst Frau Merkel sprach in ihrer ersten Fernsehansprache von einer Epidemie, was ich damals auch hier kritisiert habe. "Damals" hieß es: Für Deutschland ists eine Epidemie. Fachlich richtig ist wohl Pandemie.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Welche politische Motivation könnte seitens der GroKo dahinter stecken, die deutsche Wirtschaft zu demontieren und sich komplett unmotiviert die nächste Wahlen zu verhageln?



Wobei es da aktuell sogar besser aussieht als Anfang des Jahres. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Politbarometer: Mehrheit befuerwortet Coronavirus-Lockerungen - ZDFheute


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Schwarz Grün mit starker CDU, bitte nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2020)

Och, Union mit SPD geht sicher auch wieder.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. April 2020)

Hauptsache nicht die FDP ... auch nicht als Juniorpartner!


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Die FDP ist froh, wenn sie überhaupt über 5% kommt. Das gilt auch für Thüringen, wo es ja auch irgendwann noch Neuwahlen geben soll. Diese Krise ist komplett untergegangen.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die FDP ist froh, wenn sie überhaupt über 5% kommt. Das gilt auch für Thüringen, wo es ja auch irgendwann noch Neuwahlen geben soll. Diese Krise ist komplett untergegangen.



Irgendwann 2021. Dann weiß keiner mehr, was passiert ist, was auch der CDU helfen wird.
Könnte also nächstes Jahr eng werden für die Linke.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könnte also nächstes Jahr eng werden für die Linke.


Das wäre schön.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wäre schön.



Oder die Linke und die CDU müssen eine Koalition bilden, weil sonst nichts möglich ist.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Erst einmal ist es keine Epidemie , sondern eine Pandemie. Und ein Abflauen läge vor, wenn die Zahl der Infizierten ohne Beschränkungsmaßnahmen, also unter Normalbetrieb, rückläufig wäre.
> 
> Weil ...?
> 
> ...



Corona-Zahlen: Live-Welt-Karte &#8211; UEber 150.000 Coronavirus-Faelle in Deutschland
Berechne rot minus grün.
Und jetzt sag mir nochmal, dass die Anzahl der Infizierten (Erkrankten) gleich ist.
Und wenn jetzt wieder jemand daherkommt und meint, man trage das Virus ja noch in sich. Ist das eine gesicherte Aussage? Und wenn das stimmt, kann die Zahl der Infizierten ja niemals fallen, egal was wir tun. Also Lockdown für immer, oder zumindest bis alle geimpft sind?

Ob die Zahlen unter Normalbetrieb rückläufig wären, wird man wohl nie erfahren, wenn es keinen Normalbetrieb gibt.

Zur politischen Motivation: Ich hab schon gesagt, dass ich mich dazu nicht äußere.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder die Linke und die CDU müssen eine Koalition bilden, weil sonst nichts möglich ist.



Das wird die CDU nicht mitmachen, wenn die nicht bundesweit ne Schlappe bekommen will.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird die CDU nicht mitmachen, wenn die nicht bundesweit ne Schlappe bekommen will.



Och, wenns um die Macht geht, macht die CDU schnell Kompromisse. Hat Ole von Beust ja gezeigt.


----------



## Poulton (28. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könnte also nächstes Jahr eng werden für die Linke.


Die sitzt glücklicherweise fester im Sattel wie je zuvor: Sonntagsfrage – Wahlumfragen Landtagswahl in Thueringen (#ltwth)


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2020)

Die CDU steigt wieder und da die FDP draußen ist, kann es interessant werden. Und bis 2021 dauert das eh noch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2020)

> Im Saarland müssen die im Zuge der Corona-Pandemie verfügten  Ausgangsbeschränkungen nach einer Entscheidung des  Verfassungsgerichtshofs sofort gelockert werden. Es gebe "aktuell keine  belastbaren Gründe für die uneingeschränkte Fortdauer der strengen  saarländischen Regelung des Verbots des Verlassens der Wohnung"  mehr, entschieden die Verfassungsrichter am Dienstag. Das heißt:  Begegnungen in Familien sowie das Verweilen im Freien unter Wahrung der  notwendigen Abstände und Kontaktbeschränkungen seien ab sofort wieder  möglich. Einige Stunden zuvor hatte die saarländische  Landesregierung angekündigt, die Ausgangsbeschränkung solle vom 4. Mai  an gelockert werden. Eine Sprecherin des Gerichtes sagte am Abend, der  Beschluss der Verfassungsrichter gelte ab sofort. Der  Verfassungsgerichtshof erklärte, er wisse sich "in Übereinstimmung mit  dem Vorhaben der Landesregierung", die Ausgangsbeschränkungen zu  lockern.



Ich darf wieder die Schwiegermutter besuchen.

Verdammt.


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Corona-Zahlen: Live-Welt-Karte – UEber 150.000 Coronavirus-Faelle in Deutschland
> Berechne rot minus grün.
> Und jetzt sag mir nochmal, dass die Anzahl der Infizierten (Erkrankten) gleich ist.



1.) Man kann nicht die Genesenen von bestätigten Fällen abziehen, weil die Zahlen nicht die selbe Basis haben.
Die Zahl der Infizierten ist die der positiv Getesteten.
Die Zahl der Genesenen ist die Zahl der als erkrankt Behandelten abzüglich derer, die nicht genesen sind.
Die nicht Genesenen wiederum verteilen sich auf die derzeit Erkrankten (nicht aufgeführt) und auf die der Toten.
Die Zahl der Toten beinhaltet zudem alle, die nicht eindeutig an etwas Anderem als COVID-19 gestorben sind.
Die Zahlen sind mithin *nicht* linear miteinander abgleichbar.

2.) Warum willst du die Genesenen *subtrahieren*? Wer genesen ist, war krank, also auch infiziert und gehört somit zur *kumulierten Zahl* aller jemals Infizierten.
Du kannst sie natürlich von der Anzahl der *augenblicklich Infizierten* abziehen, musst dann aber nun einmal damit leben, dass zu dieser Anzahl für jeden Genesenen derzeit ein neu Infizierter dazu kommt.
Was also darf's nun sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

Hier nochmal ein schöner Artikel, 
der ganz am Ende auch erklärt, 
was ich schon vor Monaten las:

Viele Impfkonzepte könnten 
kontraproduktiv sein
Maskerade von COVID-19 koennte die Entwicklung eines Impfstoffes schwierig machen | Telepolis

Und zur Entspannung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 1.) Man kann nicht die Genesenen von bestätigten Fällen abziehen, weil die Zahlen nicht die selbe Basis haben.
> Die Zahl der Infizierten ist die der positiv Getesteten.
> Die Zahl der Genesenen ist die Zahl der als erkrankt Behandelten abzüglich derer, die nicht genesen sind.
> Die nicht Genesenen wiederum verteilen sich auf die derzeit Erkrankten (nicht aufgeführt) und auf die der Toten.
> ...



Die Zahl der aktuell Infizierten ist rückläufig. Ich ziehe einfach die Genesenen von der kumulierten Zahl der jemals Infizierten ab, das meinte ich mit rot minus grün. Das Ergebnis ist die jeweilige zeitaufgelöste Zahl der aktuell Infizierten. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Die Grafik zeigt (in rot) alle bestätigten Fälle. Das sind also alle jemals positiv getesteten (plus nicht getestete aber in Kontakt gekommene Personen), inklusive Genesene und Gestorbene.

"Die Zahl der Toten beinhaltet zudem alle, die nicht eindeutig an etwas Anderem als COVID-19 gestorben sind."
Nicht vergleichbar? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Wenn bestätigt wurde, dass die Person an Covid gestorben ist, wird der Fall ja wohl in die Statistik als bestätigter Fall (Infizierter) aufgenommen. Falls nicht, wäre das eine Manipulation der Sterberate nach oben!


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Es sind aber nicht alle Infizierten bekannt.

Die Zahl der wieder Gesunden ist recht genau bekannt, weil die ja explizit als Gesund aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich darf wieder die Schwiegermutter besuchen.
> 
> Verdammt.



Im Saarland gilt doch Schwiegermutter=Mutter=Frau=Schwester?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2020)

Wir sind wenige. Aber SO wenige nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Meinem besten Freund sage ich immer, dass er auch nur Single ist weil er Einzelkind ist 
(Hab ne Palette an Sprüchen)


----------



## DIY-Junkie (28. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sind aber nicht alle Infizierten bekannt.



Ja wenn es danach geht, können wir uns die ganze Diskussion gleich komplett sparen. Dann kann man immer so oder so argumentieren, das bringt für Entscheidungsträger überhaupt nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Das sollte dringend umgesetzt werden, damit sich da eben niemand die Taschen voll macht:
SPD-Chef zu Corona-Hilfen: Keine Staatsgelder fuer Briefkastenfirmen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Eckism (28. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...den Schutz unterminiert haben, indem sie sich das Teil im Gesicht mit der bloßen Hand zurecht gerückt haben, oder die Maske abgenommen haben und an Innen- und Außenseite haltend in der Hand trugen.
> 
> So fahrlässig wie die Leute die Masken nutzen hätte man sich die Vorschrift zur Verwendung der Masken vermutlich auch im Grunde gleich sparten können...



Setzt du das Drecksding mit den Arschbacken auf? Ich wusste nichtmal, das es ne Innen- und Außenseite gibt, die sieht von beiden Seiten gleich aus... Ich hol das Ding aus der Hosentasche und nach der Benutzung kommt das da wieder rein, ich will damit keinen operieren.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Dis Maske ist und bleibt Pflicht: VG Hamburg: Eilantrag gegen Maskenpflicht erfolglos | LTO.de

Infektionsschutzgesetz: Entschädigung für Eltern wegen Verdienstausfällen | LTO.de


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

Ich glaube die Rechnung landet ganz schnell in der Mülltonne.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

Also die deutsche Bildzeitung stellt eine Rechnung auf, und darauf fußt der Gedanke diese womöglich an China zu schicken?
Er sagte ja nur "Deutschland schaut sich Dinge an, wir schauen uns Dinge an".
Ob da jetzt wirklich eine Rechnung gestellt wird, lese ich in dem Artikel nicht wirklich raus.

Das Trump allerdins mit solchen Sprüchen gerne um sich schlägt wissen wir ja, Stichwort die Mexikaner zahlen die Mauer. Und was darauf wurde wissen wir auch.


----------



## keinnick (29. April 2020)

Ist halt aber auch wieder typisch BILD. Die wollen ihren Lesern ernsthaft suggerieren, dass Trump das Thema nur aufgreift, weil sie irgendwas zusammengerechnet haben. Als ob das nicht das erste war, woran Trump  bereits schon seit Tag 1 dachte.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2020)

Was mich momentan ärgert, ist das man mit Steuergeld versucht Firmen zu erhalten, deren Geschäft nicht ökologisch nachhaltig ist. 

Fluggesellschaften: 
Lufthansa-Rettung: Das sind die Optionen fuer die Airline

Autohersteller: 
Corona: Dividende trotz Staatshilfe &#8211; Autokonzerne in der Kritik

Stahlindustrie
Stahlindustrie - Thyssenkrupp prueft Staatshilfe - Wirtschaft - SZ.de

Das sind alles Felder wo es sinnvoll wäre die Unternehmen nun sozial verträglich abzuwickeln und eine Konversion der Wirtschaft zu nachhaltigen und ökologischen Produkten einzuleiten.  Das Geld für die Lufthansa kann man lieber in das Schienennetz stecken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was mich momentan ärgert, ist das man mit Steuergeld versucht Firmen zu erhalten, deren Geschäft nicht ökologisch nachhaltig ist.
> 
> Fluggesellschaften:
> Lufthansa-Rettung: Das sind die Optionen fuer die Airline
> ...



Mich stört auch, dass die das Geld in den Popo gepumpt bekommen. Deine Abwicklungsideen gehen aber wieder in die Sozialismus-Richtung.


----------



## INU.ID (29. April 2020)

Raetselhafte Blutgerinnsel bei COVID-19-Patienten | GMX



> Ärzte beobachten bei mit dem Coronavirus infizierten Patienten extreme Thrombosen - und stehen vor einem Rätsel: Denn noch ist unklar, warum sich die Gerinnsel bilden. Doch sie erklären, warum bei manchen Patienten die Beatmung nicht anschlägt. Wird das Rätsel geknackt, könnte das Leid vieler Menschen gelindert werden.
> 
> Knapp drei Wochen lag der kanadische Schauspieler Nick Cordero wegen COVID-19 auf der Intensivstation, dann mussten die Ärzte dem 41-Jährigen das rechte Bein amputieren. Durch ein Blutgerinnsel war das Bein abgestorben. Solche Thrombosen sind eine weitere Komplikation von Infektionen mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus, über die Mediziner in China, Europa und den USA berichten.
> 
> "Ich hatte 40-Jährige auf meiner Intensivstation, die Blutgerinnsel in den Fingern hatten und es sah so aus, als würden sie sie verlieren", sagt die Ärztin Shari Brosnahan vom Universitätskrankenhaus Langone in New York. Die einzige mögliche Erklärung für diese Gerinnsel sei das SARS-CoV-2-Virus. Bei einem der Patienten würden sogar beide Beine und Hände nicht mehr ausreichend mit Blut versorgt, schildert die Intensivmedizinerin. Eine Amputation sei wahrscheinlich.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

Helfen da keine Blutverdünner?


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

Wenn das eine handvoll von 3 Mio Infizierten hat, mach ich mir da keine Sorgen.



> veröffentlichten Studie zeigte sich, dass es bei fast jedem dritten von  184 untersuchten Corona-Patienten thrombotische Komplikationen gab



Jeder Dritte.^^
Dann wären die Medien im Hysterie Wahn.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn das eine handvoll von 3 Mio Infizierten hat, mach ich mir da keine Sorgen.
> Jeder Dritte.^^
> Dann wären die Medien im Hysterie Wahn.


Bis du selber davon betroffen bist und aufwachst ohne Arme oder Beine. Ist bestimmt kein schöner Anblick.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mich stört auch, dass die das Geld in den Popo gepumpt bekommen. Deine Abwicklungsideen gehen aber wieder in die Sozialismus-Richtung.



Bei den Fluggesellschaften wird man abwickeln müssen, weil das Geschäftsmodell einfach nicht ökologisch nachhaltig ist. Bei den anderen müsste das Geld nur für ökologische Produkte oder die Umstellung auf eine klimaneutrale Produktion verwendet werden dürfen. Kein Cent sollte für den Erhalt der Produktion von Verbrennungsmotorenluftverpestern ausgegeben werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bei den Fluggesellschaften wird man abwickeln müssen, weil das Geschäftsmodell einfach nicht ökologisch nachhaltig ist. Bei den anderen müsste das Geld nur für ökologische Produkte oder die Umstellung auf eine klimaneutrale Produktion verwendet werden dürfen. Kein Cent sollte für den Erhalt der Produktion von Verbrennungsmotorenluftverpestern ausgegeben werden.


In der Wirtschaft interessiert Ökologie fast nicht.
Den meisten Leuten ist das egal, gerade auch jetzt in der Krise ist der Umweltschutz Nebensache, die Menschen haben wichtigere Probleme als Klimawandel und Feinstaub.

Der Flugverkehr wird sich nach der Krise auch nicht großartig verändern.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bei den Fluggesellschaften wird man abwickeln müssen, weil das Geschäftsmodell einfach nicht ökologisch nachhaltig ist. Bei den anderen müsste das Geld nur für ökologische Produkte oder die Umstellung auf eine klimaneutrale Produktion verwendet werden dürfen. Kein Cent sollte für den Erhalt der Produktion von Verbrennungsmotorenluftverpestern ausgegeben werden.


Ganz ohne fliegen geht es ja auch nicht...


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz ohne fliegen geht es ja auch nicht...



Sieht man gerade doch, dass es geht. Wir könnten die Luftverkehr auf 10% gegenüber 2019 begrenzen. Das wäre gut fürs Klima und die unter Fluglärm leidende Bevölkerung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sieht man gerade doch, dass es geht. Wir könnten die Luftverkehr auf 10% gegenüber 2019 begrenzen. Das wäre gut fürs Klima und die unter Fluglärm leidende Bevölkerung.



Aber nicht dauerhaft, denn dann ist an vielen Stellen die Produktion eingestellt, das geht nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bis du selber davon betroffen bist und aufwachst ohne Arme oder Beine. Ist bestimmt kein schöner Anblick.


Klar, ist doch Standard wenn man nach einer Grippe aufwacht. Wer kennt das nicht.^^
Ich werde künftig auch auf Sex verzichten, nicht das mir nach dem Aufwachen der Jonny abgefallen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sieht man gerade doch, dass es geht. Wir könnten die Luftverkehr auf 10% gegenüber 2019 begrenzen. Das wäre gut fürs Klima und die unter Fluglärm leidende Bevölkerung.



Ist ja nicht ganz ohne...
Meiner Meinung nach sollte der innerdeutsche Flugverkehr auf Dauer eingestellt werden, der innereuropäische stark reduziert werden. Alles was sonst noch fliegt sollte
mit alternativen Treibstoffen geflogen werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht ganz ohne...
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte der innerdeutsche Flugverkehr auf Dauer eingestellt werden, der innereuropäische stark reduziert werden. Alles was sonst noch fliegt sollte
> mit alternativen Treibstoffen geflogen werden.


Ihr habt Vorstellungen...
Das würden sich die Politiker nicht gefallen lassen, denn wenn es konsequent wäre, dürften die dann auch nicht mehr fliegen.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht ganz ohne...
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte der innerdeutsche Flugverkehr auf Dauer eingestellt werden, der innereuropäische stark reduziert werden. Alles was sonst noch fliegt sollte
> mit alternativen Treibstoffen geflogen werden.


Das würde Greta gefallen.


Edit:
Ich hab jetzt schon manchmal gesehen das manche Leute ihre Masken bemalen.
Muss man wohl Strafe zahlen, wenn man einen großen Stinkefinger vorne drauf macht, um auszudrücken was man von der Maskenpflicht hält?


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Klar, ist doch Standard wenn man nach einer Grippe aufwacht. Wer kennt das nicht.^^


Warum hast du immer noch nicht begriffen das es keine normale Grippe ist?


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum hast du immer noch nicht begriffen das es keine normale Grippe ist?


Ich werde dem Virus nicht mehr zusprechen als ihm zu steht.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ihr habt Vorstellungen...
> Das würden sich die Politiker nicht gefallen lassen, denn wenn es konsequent wäre, dürften die dann auch nicht mehr fliegen.


Jedenfalls nicht privat, aber für Regierungsangelegenheiten schon.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht privat, aber für Regierungsangelegenheiten schon.



Und was soll das? Wenn, dann auf jeden Fall auch für die Politiker.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich werde dem Virus nicht mehr zusprechen als ihm zu steht.


Leute, WACHT AUF!!
Das ist eine ganz normale Grippe!
Atemmasken sind SCHÄDLICH und UNNÜTZ!
Die da oben verarschen uns alle!!


----------



## Redrudi (29. April 2020)

Sagt uns wer? Warum sollen wir dir glauben?


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Leute, WACHT AUF!!
> Das ist eine ganz normale Grippe!
> Atemmasken sind SCHÄDLICH und UNNÜTZ!
> Die da oben verarschen uns alle!!



Es ist eine neue/andere Grippe, aber nicht mehr. 
Ich werde sicherlich nicht vor Erfurcht erstarren.
Und ja, die Masken sind unnütz, oder besser unnötig. Aber "die da oben" gehen natürlich lieber auf Nummer sicher als sich später was anhören zu dürfen.
Würde ich als Politik-Spezi auch so machen, selbst wenn ich nicht dran glaube.



Redrudi schrieb:


> Sagt uns wer? Warum sollen wir dir glauben?


Sarkasmus


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was soll das? Wenn, dann auf jeden Fall auch für die Politiker.


Sag mal bist du noch ganz dicht?
Es gibt staatliche Notwendigkeiten die sowas rechtfertigen. Ich fahr ja auch als Feuerwehrmann mit dem fetten Diesel LKW zum Einsatz weil es sein muss obwohl ich Privat nichtmal ein Auto besitze.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du noch ganz dicht?
> Es gibt staatliche Notwendigkeiten die sowas rechtfertigen. Ich fahr ja auch als Feuerwehrmann mit dem fetten Diesel LKW zum Einsatz weil es sein muss obwohl ich Privat nichtmal ein Auto besitze.



Wenn, dann sollen sich bitte unsere achsowichtigen Politiker auch an die Beschränkungen halten.
Der Einsatz Feuerwehr ist wesentlich wichtiger als der Staatsbesuch von Merkel irgendwo.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bei den Fluggesellschaften wird man abwickeln müssen, weil das Geschäftsmodell einfach nicht ökologisch nachhaltig ist. Bei den anderen müsste das Geld nur für ökologische Produkte oder die Umstellung auf eine klimaneutrale Produktion verwendet werden dürfen. Kein Cent sollte für den Erhalt der Produktion von Verbrennungsmotorenluftverpestern ausgegeben werden.



Man kann ja die Förderung an Elektroautos koppeln. Allerdings gibt es ja heute schon eine gute Förderung für Elektroautos.
Ich hab mir ja auch ein Elektroauto gekauft -- mit Förderung -- und irgendwann ist es auch lieferbar. 
Ich soll mein Auto im August bekommen. Mal abwarten.
Allerdings -- VW hat im vergangenen Jahr 13 Milliarden Euro Gewinn gemacht. Wo ist die Knete hin? Haben die keine Rücklagen?
Ist bei Adidas ja nicht anders. wie kann ein Weltkonzern nach 2 Monaten Stillstand pleite sein?


----------



## blu3fire (29. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum hast du immer noch nicht begriffen das es keine normale Grippe ist?



Jede X-beliebige Erkältung wird durch einen Corona-Virus hervorgerufen. Covid19 wird auch nur durch einen solchen Corona-Virus ausgelöst. Die sind Artverwand. Wissenschaftler gehen auch davon aus, wenn man eine Erkältung in letzter Zeit durch einen Corona-Virus hatte, dass es bei Covid19 zur einer besseren Prognose führt. 

Genau so gibt es bei den Influenza-Viren, welche die aggressiver sind oder auch harmloser.

Covid19 ist für mich letztendlich nicht mehr als eine Grippe. Das einzige Problem ist, dass es kaum bis keine Immunität gegen das Virus gibt, da es neu auf den Menschen übergesprungen ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings -- VW hat im vergangenen Jahr 13 Milliarden Euro Gewinn gemacht. Wo ist die Knete hin? Haben die keine Rücklagen?
> Ist bei Adidas ja nicht anders. wie kann ein Weltkonzern nach 2 Monaten Stillstand pleite sein?



Autoindustrie will in Corona-Krise Kaufpreispraemie vom Staat - und Dividenden ausschuetten - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das würden sich die Politiker nicht gefallen lassen, denn wenn es konsequent wäre, dürften die dann auch nicht mehr fliegen.



Die meisten Konferenzen würden sich auch virtuell machen lassen, so wie jetzt.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Und ja, die Masken sind unnütz, oder besser unnötig.



Ja, wenn  die Leute einfach so wie Anfang April zu Hause bleiben würden anstatt sinnlos in die Stadt zu gehen, müssten sie auch weniger Masken tragen.
#StayAtHome.

Eigentlich braucht man die Maske nur 1-2 mal in der Woche wirklich für den Lebensmitteleinkauf. Und den sollte man so schnell wie möglich durchführen.


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Die Zahl der aktuell Infizierten ist rückläufig. Ich ziehe einfach die Genesenen von der kumulierten Zahl der jemals Infizierten ab, das meinte ich mit rot minus grün. Das Ergebnis ist die jeweilige zeitaufgelöste Zahl der aktuell Infizierten. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Es sind abweichende Kategorien. Wer genesen ist, ist definitiv nicht mehr krank (zeigt keine Symptome mehr), ist jedoch *nicht* automatisch frei von der Infektion. Dafür braucht es einen negativen Test. 

Nun kann man zwar sagen, das wäre ja doof, weil man dann ja nie sicher weiß, wer gar nicht mehr infiziert ist; da müsste doch viel mehr getestet werden!
Das stimmt natürlich. Allerdings gilt die exakt gleiche Unsicherheit auch bei der Zahl der überhaupt erst festgestellten Infektionen: Sprich, für jeden, der noch als Infizierter geführt ist, aber womöglich gar nicht mehr infiziert ist, läuft auch irgendwie *mindestens* Einer herum, der nicht als Infizierter geführt wird, obwohl er infiziert ist.



> Die Grafik zeigt (in rot) alle bestätigten Fälle. Das sind also alle jemals positiv getesteten (plus nicht getestete aber in Kontakt gekommene Personen), inklusive Genesene und Gestorbene.



Leider nicht. Ich werde das jetzt aber nicht noch einmal erklären.



> "Die Zahl der Toten beinhaltet zudem alle, die nicht eindeutig an etwas Anderem als COVID-19 gestorben sind."
> Nicht vergleichbar? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Wenn bestätigt wurde, dass die Person an Covid gestorben ist, wird der Fall ja wohl in die Statistik als bestätigter Fall (Infizierter) aufgenommen. Falls nicht, wäre das eine Manipulation der Sterberate nach oben!



Die einzig verlässliche Methode bei den Todesfällen ist der Abgleich der durchschnittlichen Sterberate im gleichen Zeitraum vergangener Jahre. Aber auch die bringt keinen Boah-Effekt, weil *dank der anhaltenden Maßnahmen* bei uns vergleichsweise wenig Leute sterben und deren Zahl durchaus in den jahresüblichen Schwankungen untergehen kann.

COVID-19 überschneidet sich beispielsweise mit der Grippesaison, und wie sich ja inzwischen bestimmt herumgesprochen hat, sind die saisonalen die Schwankungen der Todesfälle durch Influenza erheblich: Von wenigen Hundert bis ein paar Tausende ist alles drin. Und wenn wir dieses Jahr eine besonders milde Grippesaison hatten (unter anderem deshalb, weil die Maßnahmen gegen COVID-19 auch die Zahl der Grippeinfektionen senken), gehen *unsere* COVID-19-Toten möglicherweise komplett in der Statistik unter.

Aber kein Problem, wenn wir spürbare Zahlen haben möchten, brauchen wir nur die Eindämmungsmaßnahmen aussetzen. Dann bekommen wir doch noch Zustände wie in den derzeitigen Brennpunkten der Pandemie und alle Zweifler geben endlich Ruhe.
Das ist nämlich das Hauptproblem von Handeln und Unterlassen: Die Gegner des Handelns bewerten die Situation, wie sie *durch* das Handeln aussieht und verkennen komplett, dass die Situation durch das von ihn geforderte Unterlassen so aussehen würde, dass sie kein Unterlassen wünschen würden.

Gut, es gibt auch ein paar Gemäßigte, die meinen, man müsse ja nicht alles lockern, sondern nur ein wenig, denn im anderen Land so und so würde das ja auch funktionieren, ohne dass die Fall- und Todeszahlen explodieren oder das Gesundheitssystem überlastet wäre. Diese Leute verkennen, dass die Bedingungen unterschiedlicher Länder ebenso wenig 1:1 übertragbar sind wie das dort praktizierte Verfahren bzw. die Gründlichkeit zum Ermessen der Situation.

Da ja hierzulande ja gerne Schweden genannt wird: Schweden ist größer als Deutschland mit deutlich weniger Einwohnern und dementsprechend viel Platz zwischen diesen, in dem es ein durch hohe Abgaben vorbildlich gepolstertes Gesundheitssystem existiert, jedoch trotzdem signifikant weniger getestet, aber dafür neuerdings dennoch deutlich mehr gestorben wird.
Jemand will schwedische Verhältnisse ohne Rücksicht auf Rahmenbedingungen einfach mal so nach Deutschland  exportieren? Viel Glück, das wäre selbst ohne Pandemie ein Unterfangen, von dem ich bitte rechtzeitig informiert werden möchte, damit ich vorher auswandern kann und das Elend nicht miterleben muss. Was *mit* Pandemie in Schweden *vielleicht* gerade so noch gut ausgehen könnte, wäre in Deutschland mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Katastrophe.

Gut, eine länger blockierte Wirtschaft ist auch eine Katastrophe, aber deren Folgen sind wenigsten berechenbar und Deutschland ist ein reiches Land mit genug Sitzfleisch, um das nach kurzer Durststrecke und mit Anpacken wieder auszugleichen. Bei COVID-19 ist auch noch Wochen noch erschreckend wenig berechenbar und Fleiß heilt keine Infektion.
Kurz: The devil you know ...


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es sind abweichende Kategorien. Wer genesen ist, ist definitiv nicht mehr krank (zeigt keine Symptome mehr), ist jedoch *nicht* automatisch frei von der Infektion. Dafür braucht es einen negativen Test.



Daher sollen nun auch negative Tests und Genesene gemeldet werden.
Bundesregierung will zu Corona-Eindaemmung Tests und Meldepflichten ausweiten | STERN.de


			
				https://www.stern.de/news/bundesregierung-will-zu-corona-eindaemmung-tests-und-meldepflichten-ausweiten-9243838.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Labore müssen künftig auch negative Testergebnisse melden. Zudem müssen es Gesundheitsämter mitteilen, wenn jemand als geheilt gilt. Teil des Meldewesens ist künftig auch, wo sich jemand wahrscheinlich angesteckt hat. Die Daten werden anonymisiert an das RKI übermittelt. Falls wissenschaftlich bewiesen wird, dass nach einer Infektion mit dem Erreger Sars-CoV-2 Immunität besteht und man niemanden mehr anstecken kann, sollen sich die Betroffenen diese Immunität bescheinigen lassen können - analog zum Impfpass.


Neues Corona-Paket: Kabinett plant Beschluss zu weiteren Tests, Meldepflichten und Unterstützung für Arbeitnehmer | rdn.de


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht man die Maske nur 1-2 mal in der Woche wirklich für den Lebensmitteleinkauf. Und den sollte man so schnell wie möglich durchführen.


Wenn man es auf 1-2 mal die Woche beschränken kann, kann man sich ja glücklich schätzen.
Wenn ich da aber an die Leute in den Supermärkten, bei Metzgern etc denke, von denen ich persönlich weis das sie die Maske den kompletten Tag tragen müssen, kann ich deren Unmut voll und ganz nachempfinden.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn man es auf 1-2 mal die Woche beschränken kann, kann man sich ja glücklich schätzen.
> Wenn ich da aber an die Leute in den Supermärkten, bei Metzgern etc denke, von denen ich persönlich weis das sie die Maske den kompletten Tag tragen müssen, kann ich deren Unmut voll und ganz nachempfinden.



Na blos gut das diese Leute nie Soldaten im Ersten Weltkrieg waren...
Zwei Jahre lang immer wieder regelmäßig mit das komplette Gesicht bedeckener Gasmaske die Nächte im Erdbunker schlafen müssen, wegen möglichen Giftgasangriffen (auch im Sommer bei 30 Grad), hätte diese Leute vermutlich direkt nach 4 Wochen in den Selbstmord getrieben. 

Ehrlich, die Leute heute heulen schon wegen jedem Furz rum als hätte ihnen jemand beide Hände abgehackt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn ich da aber an die Leute in den Supermärkten, bei Metzgern etc denke, von denen ich persönlich weis das sie die Maske den kompletten Tag tragen müssen, kann ich deren Unmut voll und ganz nachempfinden.



Der Metzger sollte eigentlich allein auf Gründen der Lebensmittelsicherheit entsprechende Schutzkleidung sonst auch tragen.

Aber dort ist auch der Chef entsprechend dafür zuständig da ordentliche Masken zu besorgen und auch genügend, sodass die gewechselt werden können.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. April 2020)

@rizzard 

Haste schon Patientenverfügung gemacht? 
Nicht an Maschinen anschließen und so :p 

-------------#--#


Covid-19: Wie das Coronavirus die Nieren belasten kann - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Bei "Teil des Meldewesens ist künftig auch, wo sich jemand wahrscheinlich angesteckt hat." bin ich mal auf die Details gespannt. Also ob damit in konkreter Ort gemeint ist, oder nur die Kategorie wie Krankenhaus, Baumarkt, Schule usw. 
Selbst mit dem Zweiten ließen sich dann wissenschaftlich die Ansteckungsrisiken an diesen Orten ermitteln und damit aufhören die Öffnungen nach Lobby zu entscheiden. Eventuell müssen dann auch bestimmte Öffnungen wieder Rückgängig gemacht werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Metzger sollte eigentlich allein auf Gründen der Lebensmittelsicherheit entsprechende Schutzkleidung sonst auch tragen.
> 
> Aber dort ist auch der Chef entsprechend dafür zuständig da ordentliche Masken zu besorgen und auch genügend, sodass die gewechselt werden können.



Coronavirus-Ausbruch in Baden-Wuerttemberg:
Etwa 300 Schlachthof-Mitarbeiter infiziert


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus-Ausbruch in Baden-Wuerttemberg:
> Etwa 300 Schlachthof-Mitarbeiter infiziert



Wieder ein Grund das Fleisch nur regional und Bio zu kaufen.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na blos gut das diese Leute nie Soldaten im Ersten Weltkrieg waren...
> Zwei Jahre lang immer wieder regelmäßig mit das komplette Gesicht bedeckener Gasmaske die Nächte im Erdbunker schlafen müssen, wegen möglichen Giftgasangriffen (auch im Sommer bei 30 Grad), hätte diese Leute vermutlich direkt nach 4 Wochen in den Selbstmord getrieben.
> 
> Ehrlich, die Leute heute heulen schon wegen jedem Furz rum als hätte ihnen jemand beide Hände abgehackt.



Jetzt kommt er gleich mit Weltkrieg.
Ist doch normal das man sich bei sowas beschwert. 
Genau so wie man sich beschwert wenn im Sommer die Klima im Büro nicht funktioniert.
Ich kenne sogar 2 Arbeitskollegen die boykottieren die Masken komplett, setzen sie nicht auf.
Die machen es dann vermutlich so wie letztins jemand beim Metzger. Einfach den Reißverschluss der Fließjacke bis oben zu machen und dann den Kopf senken.

Also jetzt lass ich mir die Masken noch gefallen, im Juli/August sicherlich nicht (außer es würde mal ein gefährlicher Virus kommen).
Da leck ich vorher sämtliche Türklinken im Betrieb ab.^^


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Der Virus ist gefährlich. Da sterben tausende Leute dran.


----------



## blu3fire (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Virus ist gefährlich. Da sterben tausende Leute dran.



Der Virus ist nicht gefährlich...

Professor Püschel, Pathologe.
Die Deutschen müssten lernen, mit dem Coronavirus zu leben, und zwar ohne Quarantäne. Die von ihm untersuchten Todesopfer hätten alle so schwere Vorerkrankungen gehabt, dass sie, &#8222;auch wenn das hart klingt, alle im Verlauf dieses Jahres gestorben wären&#8220;, sagte Püschel.

Corona tötet zum größten Teil sowieso die bald Sterben werden. Corona ist keine gefährliche Krankheit, diese ganze Hysterie ist das einzig Schlimme daran.

Ich hab den ein oder anderen Bekannten, dir an Corona erkrankt war und davon ging es niemanden wirklich schlecht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Der Virus ist nicht gefährlich....


Das ist Deine Meinung, andere sehen das ganz anders. Rate Deinen genesenen Freunden bitte zu einer Lungenfunktionsprüfung.

_".... Der Arzt kommt zu dem Schluss: Keiner von den sechs Tauchern kann  vorerst trotz Wohlbefinden fürs Tauchen freigegeben werden. Deshalb  appelliert er in seinem Leserbrief an die Tauchsportszene, dass sich  jeder nach überstandener Erkrankung mit COVID-19 einer  Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung unterziehen solle. ..."_
Warnung an Taucher: Von COVID-19 genesene Sportler mit bleibenden Lungenschaeden?  - Allgemein - Mehr Sport - sportschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Virus ist gefährlich. Da sterben tausende Leute dran.



Grippe ist auch gefährlich.

Man muss unterscheiden WIE gefährlich es ist, wie tödlich es wirklich ist. 
Das ist nicht Ebola mit einer extrem hohen Sterberate. 

Wir haben doch weit schlimmere Sachen auf dem Planeten und für alles gibt es eine Wahrscheinlichkeit. Für einen Autounfall, die Chance von einem Blitz getroffen zu werden oder anderswie umzukommen, ohne das man dafür was kann. 
Es muss immer eine Balance sein zwischen der eigentlichen Gefahr und den Maßnahmen die wir ergreifen um dies zu verhindern oder zu minimieren.
Mountainbiker riskieren auch schwere Verletzungen, trotzdem machen das tausende Leute jedes Wochenende überall. Bei rot drüberlaufen ist auch nicht gerade ungefährlich, aber das machen die Leute trotzdem. 
Bislang wurde alles so geregelt das ein gesunder Menschenverstand und leichte Strafen im schlimmsten Fall (bei rot drüberfahren - gibt keinen Knast, wirst halt einige hundert € los und darfst zu Fuß latschen - aber wenn was passiert kannst du jemanden so umbringen). Auch bei Sachen die wesentlich gefährlicher sind als SARS-CoV-2. 

Es sterben auch tausende Leute in Autounfällen jeden Tag. Trotzdem verbietet das niemand, es gibt gewisse Regeln - die einen aber nicht am normalen Leben hindern. 

Da muss endlich eine gesunde Mischung zwischen unseren Rechten, unseren Pflichten und unseren Freiheiten geschaffen werden. Ein Restrisiko bleibt immer, aber alle komplett einsperren nur weil sie sich oder jemanden anderen schaden könnten ist jetzt auch keine Lösung, war es noch nie und wird auch nie so sein. 
Der Mensch will leben - mit dem Risiko das er jeden Tag eingeht und selbst einschätzt ob es ihm das wert ist oder nicht. 

Ich hab vor diesem Virus absolut keine Angst. Es gibt tausende Sachen auf dem Planeten die wesentlich schlimmer sind für uns alle und die werden entweder komplett ignoriert oder nur lokal behandelt wenn überhaupt. Von Krebst, HIV und Ebola bis hin zu Naturkatastrophen, Bedrohungen aus dem All (Meteoriten, Kometen, Strahlung) bis hin zur menschlichen Dummheit wie einem besoffenen Autofahrer der dich plattfährt - ALLES ist gefährlicher als Corona und bekommt von mir mehr Respekt.


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Der Virus ist nicht gefährlich...
> 
> Professor Püschel, Pathologe.
> Die Deutschen müssten lernen, mit dem Coronavirus zu leben, und zwar ohne Quarantäne. Die von ihm untersuchten Todesopfer hätten alle so schwere Vorerkrankungen gehabt, dass sie, „auch wenn das hart klingt, alle im Verlauf dieses Jahres gestorben wären“, sagte Püschel.
> ...



Jo selbstverständlich. Der Pathologe hat natürlich mehr Ahnung als Virologen oder Epidemiologen. 

Dieses ständige Relativieren nervt. 
Außerdem: "Alle im Verlauf des Jahres gestorben", ja sicher. Kann man natürlich immer so genau sagen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es sind abweichende Kategorien. Wer genesen ist, ist definitiv nicht mehr krank (zeigt keine Symptome mehr), ist jedoch *nicht* automatisch frei von der Infektion. Dafür braucht es einen negativen Test.
> 
> Nun kann man zwar sagen, das wäre ja doof, weil man dann ja nie sicher weiß, wer gar nicht mehr infiziert ist; da müsste doch viel mehr getestet werden!
> Das stimmt natürlich. Allerdings gilt die exakt gleiche Unsicherheit auch bei der Zahl der überhaupt erst festgestellten Infektionen: Sprich, für jeden, der noch als Infizierter geführt ist, aber womöglich gar nicht mehr infiziert ist, läuft auch irgendwie *mindestens* Einer herum, der nicht als Infizierter geführt wird, obwohl er infiziert ist.


Und was würde das nun an der Statistik ändern?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Ich werde das jetzt aber nicht noch einmal erklären.


Kannst mir auch gern einen link da lassen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die einzig verlässliche Methode bei den Todesfällen ist der Abgleich der durchschnittlichen Sterberate im gleichen Zeitraum vergangener Jahre. Aber auch die bringt keinen Boah-Effekt, weil *dank der anhaltenden Maßnahmen* bei uns vergleichsweise wenig Leute sterben und deren Zahl durchaus in den jahresüblichen Schwankungen untergehen kann.
> 
> COVID-19 überschneidet sich beispielsweise mit der Grippesaison, und wie sich ja inzwischen bestimmt herumgesprochen hat, sind die saisonalen die Schwankungen der Todesfälle durch Influenza erheblich: Von wenigen Hundert bis ein paar Tausende ist alles drin. Und wenn wir dieses Jahr eine besonders milde Grippesaison hatten (unter anderem deshalb, weil die Maßnahmen gegen COVID-19 auch die Zahl der Grippeinfektionen senken), gehen *unsere* COVID-19-Toten möglicherweise komplett in der Statistik unter.
> 
> ...



Also kurz: nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Oder: wir machen aus Angst so weiter. Tolle Perspektive.

Übrigens haben die PCR Tests eine Spezifität von 98 % (günstigste Annahme, laut dieser Quelle: Coronavirus: Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent) und wohl eine Sensitivität von annähernd 100 % wenn man keine Fehler macht.
Jetzt mal ein kleines Rechenspiel. Wir testen 320000 Personen in der Woche. Nehmen wir mal an, 10 % sind tatsächlich infiziert. 288000 sind also nicht infiziert. Mit einer 98 % Spezifität kommen da 32000 positive und 5760 falsch positive Resultate raus. Oder anders ausgedrückt, 15% der Infizierten sind gar nicht infiziert.

Irgendwie ist das alles nicht zufriedenstellend. Ich hab das Gefühl, man tappt hier noch gewaltig im dunkeln.


----------



## blu3fire (29. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung, andere sehen das ganz anders. Rate Deinen genesenen Freunden bitte zu einer Lungenfunktionsprüfung.
> 
> _".... Der Arzt kommt zu dem Schluss: Keiner von den sechs Tauchern kann  vorerst trotz Wohlbefinden fürs Tauchen freigegeben werden. Deshalb  appelliert er in seinem Leserbrief an die Tauchsportszene, dass sich  jeder nach überstandener Erkrankung mit COVID-19 einer  Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung unterziehen solle. ..."_
> Warnung an Taucher: Von COVID-19 genesene Sportler mit bleibenden Lungenschaeden?  - Allgemein - Mehr Sport - sportschau.de



2017/2018 sind circa 25000 Menschen an Influenza Grippe in Deutschland gestorben...hat da jemand Panik geschoben? Nein! Hast du damals Panik geschoben? Wahrscheinlich nicht...da hat auch niemand eine Hysterie angefacht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Grippe ist auch gefährlich.


Das hängt vom Virenstamm und Deinen Vorerkrankungen mit ähnlichen Viren abab.  Die Spanische Grippe (also eigentlich die USA-Grippe) war mörderisch, viele heutige Grippewellen sind kaum bemerkbar. Ähnlich ist es mit Coronaviren. Wir alle hatten schon Erkrankungen mit ihnen und es in der Regel kaum bemerkt. Das ist dieses mal gravierend anders.

Aber wer das nach inzwischen Monaten der Diskussion hier im Forum immer noch nicht verinnerlicht hat, will es nicht verstehen. Das ist Dein gutes Recht, Wissen belastet auch nur. Machen ist das Erfolgreiche.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2020)

Selbst in den kontrollierten Staatsmedien gibt es nun Widerstand gegen die Unterdrückung der Freiheit der Bürger: 

"Tagesthemen"-Kommentar zu Maskenpflicht: ARD-Journalist traegt Sturmhaube

Eine Maskenpflicht Monate nach Ausbruch des Virus ist so sinnvoll wie das Kondom zur Geburt des Kindes anzuziehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> 2017/2018 sind circa 25000 Menschen an Influenza Grippe in Deutschland gestorben...


Und wieviele würden am Coronavirus sterben, wenn wir keinerlei einschränkenden Maßnahmen definieren, bis es einen Impfstoff wie bei der Grippe gibt? 5% der Menschen mit positivem Test sterben in Deutschlandland. Selbst bei einer Dunkelziffer mit dem Faktor 10 wären es immer noch 0,5%, also 415.000. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer, oder?  Diese Diskussion führen wir seit Monaten. Ich finde es klasse, wenn Du das Thema nicht ernst nimmst. Immunität erhalten wir dadurch, dass die Menschen immun werden. Jeder um mich herum, der immun ist, hilft mir. 

Ich kaufe jedenfalls aktuell Aktien von Bestattungsunternehmen, könnte ein mörderisch gutes Geschäft werden



seahawk schrieb:


> Selbst in den kontrollierten Staatsmedien gibt  es nun Widerstand gegen die Unterdrückung der Freiheit der Bürger:
> 
> "Tagesthemen"-Kommentar zu Maskenpflicht: ARD-Journalist traegt Sturmhaube.


Ich finde das klasse. Autofahren nur noch mit Maske, demonstrieren mit Maske. Sauber! So gehört das! Es ist übrigens eine sau gute egoisitsche Straterie. Jetzt allen erklären, dasds es total harmlos ist, sich selber noch zwei Monate zurückziehen, und dann haben sich die Deppen dadraußen alle selber angesteckt und die Epidemie flacht ab.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Der Virus ist nicht gefährlich...



Deine Aussage ist völlig falsch. 



blu3fire schrieb:


> Professor Püschel, Pathologe.
> Die Deutschen müssten lernen, mit dem Coronavirus zu leben, und zwar ohne Quarantäne. Die von ihm untersuchten Todesopfer hätten alle so schwere Vorerkrankungen gehabt, dass sie, &#8222;auch wenn das hart klingt, alle im Verlauf dieses Jahres gestorben wären&#8220;, sagte Püschel.



Viele Corona-Tote haben Vorerkrankungen, wie Bluthochdruck, Diabetes usw.. Das trifft aber auf 30 Millionen Deutsche zu.




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Übrigens haben die PCR Tests eine Spezifität von 98 % (günstigste Annahme, laut dieser Quelle: Coronavirus: Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent) und wohl eine Sensitivität von annähernd 100 % wenn man keine Fehler macht.
> Jetzt mal ein kleines Rechenspiel. Wir testen 320000 Personen in der Woche. Nehmen wir mal an, 10 % sind tatsächlich infiziert. 288000 sind also nicht infiziert. Mit einer 98 % Spezifität kommen da 32000 positive und 5760 falsch positive Resultate raus. Oder anders ausgedrückt, 15% der Infizierten sind gar nicht infiziert.



Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind auch Falsch. Es gibt keine Falsch-Positiven Ergebnisse. 


			
				https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/ratgeber/wie-zuverlaessig-ist-der-coronatest-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test ist nach Erfahrung beider Testzentren hochspezifisch, ein falsch-positives Testergebnis gibt es nicht, aber falsch-negative sind möglich.





			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/corona-wodarg-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Drosten beschreibt im NDR-Podcast, wie sie in der Berliner Charité begonnen hatten, den Test zu entwickeln als es das neue Virus noch nicht im Land gab. Basis sei darum das nah verwandte SARS-Coronavirus gewesen, außerdem diverse Coronaviren, die bisland nur bei Fledermäusen vorkommen. Als die RNA-Sequenz von SARS-CoV-2, also dem neuen Coronavirus, bekannt wurde, hätten sie ihre Tests damit abgeglichen. Die zwei Tests, die am besten dazu gepasst hätten, wurden dann gemeinsam mit der Universität Hongkong, der Universität Rotterdam und der National Public Health Organization weiter geprüft.
> 
> Drosten widerspricht darum der laut Wodarg fehlenden Validierung, sagt, es sei sogar eine "sehr große Validierungsstudie durchgeführt worden". Sie hätten den Test an viele Proben von Patienten angelegt, die nachweislich andere Coronaviren in sich getragen hätten. Das Ergebnis: Nicht ein einziges Mal habe der Test eine falsch positive Reaktion gezeigt.
> 
> Rein theoretisch, gesteht Drosten aber ein, würde der Test beim alten SARS-Virus und bei einigen Fledermauscoronaviren positiv ausschlagen. Diese Viren kommen bei Menschen aber nicht, beziehungsweise nicht mehr, vor. Darum könne man hinsichtlich der Testergebnisse auf SARS-CoV-2 sicher sagen: "Dieser Test reagiert gegen kein anderes Coronavirus des Menschen und gegen kein anderes Erkältungsvirus des Menschen."







blu3fire schrieb:


> 2017/2018 sind circa 25000 Menschen an Influenza Grippe in Deutschland gestorben...hat da jemand Panik geschoben?



Gegen Grippe kann man sich Impfen lassen und für Risikogruppen, sowie über 60 wird das auch empfohlen. 
Bei Corona gibt es keine Impfung.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich kaufe jedenfalls aktuell Aktien von Bestattungsunternehmen, könnte ein mörderisch gutes Geschäft werden



Oder auch nicht, wenn keiner übrig ist, der die Bestattung zahlt. 
Zumal im Zweifel auch gar keine Bestattung stattfindet, sondern einfach nur der Bagger eine Grube für 1000 Leute aushebt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Virus ist gefährlich. Da sterben tausende Leute dran.



Ja, TAUSENDE, von ~82 MILLIONEN.
Da leb ich ja jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr gefährlicher.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Deshalb wurden da jetzt auch neue Regeln eingeführt, damit es da sicherer wird. 

Nachdem sich alle an die 1,5m Abstand gewöhnt haben, sollte es auch kein Problem sein, die nun auch bei Radfahrern einzuhalten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. April 2020)

Ich hab mir von einer BioTA erklären lassen, wie eine PCR genau funktioniert....
False Positives sind da fast unmöglich, außer durch menschliches Versagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja, TAUSENDE, von ~82 MILLIONEN.
> Da leb ich ja jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr gefährlicher.


Im Augenblick wird auch der Straßenverkehr merklich sicherer. Zu meiner Jugend starben alleine in Westdeutschland jedes Jahr 25.000 Menschen im Straßenverkehr. An den Autofreien Sonntagen starb fast keiner, es war ruhig und die Luft sauberer. Wir sind auf der Autobahn Fahrrad gefahren. Klasse oder? 

Um von diesen 25.000 Menschen weg zu kommen, wurden Autos immer teurer und schwerer. Weißt Du, was Du heute für Sicherheitskonzepte in Summe bezahlst? Geh von 2000-5000,-€ aus für Airbags, Sicherheitskarosserien, Sensoren, Software, Fahrassistenen, Entwicklungsaufwand und in Folge größerer Motoren, um das Paket bewegen zu kommen.  Unfallfreies Fahren dagegen ist einfach nur billig. Und das kann jeder. Man muss es nur wollen. Ich nutze zur Zeit fast nur ein 650kg Auto. Es ist einfach praktischer.  Und mein Jaguar E wird nur noch gestreichelt, 25l Benzin kann ich  einfach nicht mehr verantworten.

Es ist immer wichtig, Tote ins Verhältnis zu setzen.  Es gibt viele Themen, die wir nach der Krise ernsthaft angehen müssen. Z.B. 25.000 Tote in deutschen Krankenhäusern an resistenten Keimen. Dabei ist, wie wir gerade sehen, Hygiene so einfach. Aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, sich um jeden Themenblock zu kümmern, auch um den Teil der Coronaviren.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von einer BioTA erklären lassen, wie eine PCR genau funktioniert....



Zumal PCR schon seit Jahrzehnten für die DNA-Analyse zum Einsatz kommt und dort liegen die Genauigkeiten für Vaterschaftsnachweise und Tatortspuren auch bei 99,999%.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

@ PCR:
Ja, da steht nun wieder Aussage gegen Aussage. PCR Tests haben allgemein eine Spezifität von 98 % (öfter liest man 95 %), aber der Coronatest 100 %. 
Warum?


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/ratgeber/wie-zuverlaessig-ist-der-coronatest-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test ist nach Erfahrung beider Testzentren hochspezifisch, ein falsch-positives Testergebnis gibt es nicht, aber falsch-negative sind möglich.



Es sagen auch die Erfahrungen der Testzentren wie oben zu lesen ist.
Und die haben mittlerweile tausende Tests gemacht.

Und es kann mittlerweile noch deutlich mehr getestet werden:
Coronavirus: Deutschland laesst Hunderttausende Testmoeglichkeiten ungenutzt - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

Covid-19 könnte scheinbar auch für Kinder doch nicht so "gefahrlos" sein wie zuerst angenommen wurde.
Italienische Forscher haben nun vermehrt als ungeklärtes Synptom bei Kindern Entzündungen der Gefäße festgestellt, die denen des Kawasaki-Syndrom ähneln und untersuchen nun ob dies im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 stehen könnte.
In England und Spanien wurde vergleichbares beobachtet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-HWg3pVnMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja, TAUSENDE, von ~82 MILLIONEN.
> Da leb ich ja jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr gefährlicher.


Und weiter? Es wird immer etwas geben das gefährlicher ist. 
Trotzdem werden Autos zurückgerufen wenn sie fehlerhafte Bremsen haben? Warum? X ist doch gefährlicher. 
Hier geht es nicht darum Zahlen gegeneinander aufzurechnen, sondern Zustände wie in Norditalien, Spanien oder den USA zu vermeiden, was versteht man daran nicht? 

Natürlich ist es in absoluten Zahlen wenig, das weiß jeder. Trotzdem zeichnet sich eine fortschrittliche Gesellschaft dadurch aus, Schwächere und Ältere nicht ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

Da sich inzwischen die Mentalität breit macht, dass doch das Coronavirus nur ältere und damit wertlose Menschen trifft, wird dieser Gedanke weiter entwickelt. Das sind sinnvolle Ansätze, die das Leben für alle billiger und lebenswerter machen wird. Wenn ich alleine an die frei werdenden billigen großen Wohnungen und Häuser der Generation über 65 denke. Ein Traum, wenn das Folgende umgesetzt wird:
_"Damit haelt man nur Leute am Leben, die eh bald sterben": _Boris Palmer fordert Abschaffung der Rente


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sagen auch die Erfahrungen der Testzentren wie oben zu lesen ist.
> Und die haben mittlerweile tausende Tests gemacht.
> 
> Und es kann mittlerweile noch deutlich mehr getestet werden:
> Coronavirus: Deutschland laesst Hunderttausende Testmoeglichkeiten ungenutzt - DER SPIEGEL



Studien dazu gibts aber noch nicht oder?
Die Genauigkeit von PCR schwankt doch teils erheblich:
Test accuracy of polymerase chain reaction methods against conventional diagnostic techniques for Cutaneous Leishmaniasis (CL) in patients with clinical or epidemiological suspicion of CL: Systematic review and meta-analysis

Hier eine Studie mit dem SARS Virus, der meine Zahlen etwa bestätigt.
Accuracy of clinical diagnosis versus the World Health Organization case definition in the Amoy Garden SARS cohort | Canadian Journal of Emergency Medicine | Cambridge Core
Soviel dazu, false positives sind unmöglich...


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Man kann Corona aber z.B. auch bei CT diagnostizieren und dann sind in Kombination mit dem Test Falsch-Positive-Ergebnisse wirklich ausgeschlossen.

Der SARS-Virus ist 17 Jahre alt und auch dein Artikel ist von 2003. Seitdem ist im Bereich Biotechnologie und Genetik sehr viel passiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Die Genauigkeit von PCR schwankt doch teils erheblich:


Du hast nicht verstanden, was Dir DKK007 erklären wollte, oder? 

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man ein Ergebnis interpretiert, oder ein Teilergebnis. Nehmen wir als Beispiel den Prostata-PSA Test. Der ist laut Aussagen der Krankenkassen völlig untauglich und wird nicht mehr bezahlt, oder das ist in Diskussion. Dabei stimmt das nicht. Mein Vater machte gerade einen. Ein positiver Test ist nicht zu gebrauchen und stellt keinerlei Handlungsrichtlinie dar. Viele der detektierten Krebsarten sind ziemlich harmlos, eine Operation in der Regel gefährlicher als nicht zu operieren. Sinnvoll ist aber das negative Ergebnis. Damit hat man zu 100% Gewissheit, kein Geschwür zu haben. Die Teilinformation ist sicher, die Gesamtinformation untauglich.

Ist doch eigentlich gar nicht zu schwer, oder?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

Was soll das jetzt? Meine Aussage war, dass der PCR Test falsch positive Ergebnisse liefern kann. Dein Beispiel ist dazu völlig ungeeignet, denn danach wäre das Negativergebnis nicht gesichert.

@ DKK007:

Das glaube ich gern, hast du dafür auch Quellen?


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Ein tieferer Einblick in die Infektions-Tests gegen das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 | heise online


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hängt vom Virenstamm und Deinen Vorerkrankungen mit ähnlichen Viren abab.  Die Spanische Grippe (also eigentlich die USA-Grippe) war mörderisch, viele heutige Grippewellen sind kaum bemerkbar. Ähnlich ist es mit Coronaviren. Wir alle hatten schon Erkrankungen mit ihnen und es in der Regel kaum bemerkt. Das ist dieses mal gravierend anders.
> 
> Aber wer das nach inzwischen Monaten der Diskussion hier im Forum immer noch nicht verinnerlicht hat, will es nicht verstehen. Das ist Dein gutes Recht, Wissen belastet auch nur. Machen ist das Erfolgreiche.



Gravierend anders? Nicht wirklich. Aktuell testen wir nur hart und alle schauen hin, deswegen die Panik. Es gab Coronaviren vor Ewigkeiten und denen wurde genau so wenig Beachtung geschenkt wie der Grippe, eben weil sie ungefährlich sind. 
Wenn man so eine Panik wegen Krebs schieben würde, mit Nachrichten 24/7 überall, Todeszahlen jeden Tag aus allen Ländern und massive Medienpräsenz um die Leute zu erschrecken, würden die Leute auch entsprechend Panik schieben. Tut aber keiner. 

Das Virus wird als tödlich dargestellt, ist es aber nur in wenigen Fällen und bei Leuten die Vorerkrankungen haben etc. (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen).  Das Virus ist nicht tödlich. Wird aber in den Medien und von den Politikern so behandelt als ob gerade die ganze Menschheit am Rande der Ausrottung steht, obwohl es ganz andere Bedrohungen gibt für uns Menschen, die wesentlich schlimmer sind. 
Das war bei der Schweinegrippe schon irre (wo sich der Herr Drosden richtig verschätzt hat) und bei H1N1 auch, Panik schieben obwohl die Folgen vom Virus absolut zu vernachlässigen sind, aber die wirtschaftlichen Folgen verheerend sind aufgrund der Panikreaktion und übertriebenen Maßnahmen die sich hinterher als schädlicher erweisen als das Virus an sich.
Es ist nicht der erste Fall von einem Virus aus der Gegend, es ist aber der erste Fall der gerade den ganzen Planeten flachgelegt hat.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Professor Püschel, Pathologe.
> Die Deutschen müssten lernen, mit dem Coronavirus zu leben, und zwar ohne Quarantäne. Die von ihm untersuchten Todesopfer hätten alle so schwere Vorerkrankungen gehabt, dass sie, „auch wenn das hart klingt, alle im Verlauf dieses Jahres gestorben wären“, sagte Püschel.



Alle wären innerhalb eines Jahres gestorben?
Was für ein Professor ist der Püschel denn? Laber Professor? Glaskugel Professor? Dummschwätzer Professor?


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn man so eine Panik wegen Krebs schieben würde, mit Nachrichten 24/7 überall, Todeszahlen jeden Tag aus allen Ländern und massive Medienpräsenz um die Leute zu erschrecken, würden die Leute auch entsprechend Panik schieben. Tut aber keiner.



Krebs ist aber auch nicht ansteckend. 

Und da kann man auch selbst gegen vorsorgen, indem man z.B. nicht so blöd ist und mit Rauchen anfängt.

Mansche sind echt total bekloppt und nehmen die Make ab um erstmal eine zu rauchen. Da hätte man neben der Maskenpflicht gleich noch ein generelles Rauchverbot an öffentlichen Orten einführen müssen. 
Denn das Auspusten wirkt neben den alten Risiken wie Nikotin, Teer usw. noch wie ein Virenbeschleuniger. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das war bei der Schweinegrippe schon irre (wo sich der Herr Drosden richtig verschätzt hat) und bei H1N1 auch, Panik schieben obwohl die Folgen vom Virus absolut zu vernachlässigen sind, aber die wirtschaftlichen Folgen verheerend sind aufgrund der Panikreaktion und übertriebenen Maßnahmen die sich hinterher als schädlicher erweisen als das Virus an sich.
> Es ist nicht der erste Fall von einem Virus aus der Gegend, es ist aber der erste Fall der gerade den ganzen Planeten flachgelegt hat.



Ja, weil zu spät reagiert wurde. 
Bei den anderen Virus wie SARS und MERS wurde rechtzeitig reagiert, so das es bei wenigen hundert Infizierten geblieben ist. 
Das war jetzt nicht der Fall, u.a. auch, weil erst sehr spät Symptome auftreten und die Infektionen somit unbemerkt verliefen.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Virus wird als tödlich dargestellt, ist es aber nur in wenigen Fällen und bei Leuten die Vorerkrankungen haben etc. (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen).  Das Virus ist nicht tödlich. Wird aber in den Medien und von den Politikern so behandelt als ob gerade die ganze Menschheit am Rande der Ausrottung steht, obwohl es ganz andere Bedrohungen gibt für uns Menschen, die wesentlich schlimmer sind.



Das liest sich so, als wenn dir das am Arsch vorbei geht, dass einige Menschen aufgrund des Virus gestorben sind.
Echt jetzt -- da fragt man sich, ob Solidarität wirklich für alle gelten sollte.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein tieferer Einblick in die Infektions-Tests gegen das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 | heise online



Danke, da ist richtig Bewegung drin. So wie ich da lese, sind längst nicht alle Tests bei 100 %/100 % aber es geht voran.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liest sich so, als wenn dir das am Arsch vorbei geht, dass einige Menschen aufgrund des Virus gestorben sind.
> Echt jetzt -- da fragt man sich, ob Solidarität wirklich für alle gelten sollte.



Das ist ein Totschlagargument, das hilft niemandem, vor allem der Diskussion nicht, weiter.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das ist ein Totschlagargument, das hilft niemandem, vor allem der Diskussion nicht, weiter.



Das muss trotzdem angesprochen werden.
Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass einige ihr normales Leben wieder haben wollen und dass sich andere eben dafür opfern müssen.
Mehr Egoismus geht ja nicht und das kann man durchaus kritisieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das ist ein Totschlagargument, das hilft niemandem, vor allem der Diskussion nicht, weiter.



Es hilft auch nicht so weiter zu machen als gäbe es kein Virus, wie nachfolgender Artikel gut darstellt:

Wie die italienische Kleinstadt Vo vom Virenherd zum Versuchslabor wurde | WEB.DE


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das muss trotzdem angesprochen werden.
> Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass einige ihr normales Leben wieder haben wollen und dass sich andere eben dafür opfern müssen.
> Mehr Egoismus geht ja nicht und das kann man durchaus kritisieren.


Das ist die Macht der Gewohnheit, so leben wir als westliche Zivilisation seit Jahrzehnten. Nur sind es meist Menschen anderer Länder, die geopfert werden.
Es ist aber auch nicht verkehrt, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es andere Todesursachen gibt, die gravierende Auswirkungen haben, und gegen die scheinbar nichts getan wird.
Zehntausende Menschen sterben in Europa jedes Jahr in Folge multiresistener Keime (weltweit Millionen). Wo ist die Panik?


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

https://web.de/magazine/news/coronavirus/coronavirus-virenherd-italien-studie-34657328 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Sicht der Forscher hätten ihre Analysen gezeigt, "dass die Virusübertragung wirksam und schnell unterdrückt werden könnte, wenn man eine frühe Isolierung der Infizierten mit der Abriegelung der Gemeinschaft kombiniert".



Was ich immer sage. Keine Öffnungen, sondern weiterhin Ausgangsbeschränkungen.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liest sich so, als wenn dir das am Arsch vorbei geht, dass einige Menschen aufgrund des Virus gestorben sind.
> Echt jetzt -- da fragt man sich, ob Solidarität wirklich für alle gelten sollte.



Das nehmen wir täglich für unser normales Leben in Kauf. 

- Opfer durch den Autoverkehr
- Opfer durch die Luftverschmutzung
- Opfer durch Zigaretten
- Opfer durch Alkohol 
- Opfer durch ungesundes Essen
..

Warum sind die Opfer dieses Virus plötzlich wichtiger?


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> - Opfer durch Zigaretten
> - Opfer durch Alkohol
> - Opfer durch ungesundes Essen



Diese sind aber selbst verschuldet und auch selbst schuld.

Das die Luftverschmutzung durch Diesel in Deutschland von der Politik so lange hingenommen wurde, anstatt Hardwarenachrüstungen zu fordern liegt an der Autolobby. Aber das wird sich jetzt ändern:
Kommendes EuGH-Urteil zum Dieselskandal: Das Ende der Ausreden?

Genauso beim Tempolimit.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht verkehrt, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es andere Todesursachen gibt, die wesentlich gravierendere Auswirkungen haben, und gegen die scheinbar nichts getan wird.



Es geht hier doch nicht nur um Todeszahlen! 
Es geht auch darum dass das Virus scheinbar bei denen die es ohne zu sterben und selbst bei denen die keine große Symptome entwickeln zu Langzeitschäden bei Gefäßen, Herz und Lunge führen kann!
Was nützt es wenn wir jetzt alles lockern aber dafür dann in ein paar Jahren 10 Millionen Menschen in Behandlung haben die wegen Covid-19 cronische Gefäßerkrankungen davongetragen haben?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch nicht nur um Todeszahlen!
> Es geht auch darum dass das Virus scheinbar bei denen die es ohne zu sterben und selbst bei denen die keine große Symptome entwickeln scheinbar zu Langzeitschäden bei Gefäßen, Herz und Lunge führen kann!
> Was nützt es wenn wir jetzt alles lockern aber dafür dann in ein paar Jahren 10 Millionen Menschen in Behandlung haben die wegen Covid-19 cronische Gefäßerkrankungen davongetragen haben?


Darüber weiß man ebenso noch zu wenig.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Darüber weiß man ebenso noch zu wenig.



Ja und eben darum wäre es jetzt der größte Fehler, wo man noch zu wenig weiß wie die genauen Auswirkungen von Covid-19 sind, einfach alles zu lockern.
Das wäre so als wenn man einfach mal 1Kg TNT anzündet und daneben stehenbleibt, schließlich weiß man ja noch nicht ob es explodieren wird, bis es explodiert ist.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Darüber weiß man ebenso noch zu wenig.


Und genau deshalb muss man jetzt eine Ausbreitung verhindern, bis man mehr weiß !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Und vor allem weiß, was dagegen hilft.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Krebs ist aber auch nicht ansteckend.
> 
> Und da kann man auch selbst gegen vorsorgen, indem man z.B. nicht so blöd ist und mit Rauchen anfängt.
> 
> ...



Krebs ist aber tödlich und wenn man das überlebt hat man trotzdem massive Schäden davongetragen. SARS-CoV-2 ist nicht so gefährlich, bei weitem nicht, es wird aber Panik geschoben als ob ein Meteorit auf den Planeten knallt oder uns gerade Aliens angreifen. 
Das Verhältnis zwischen Gefahr und Reaktion auf diese Gefahr ist hier komplett verschoben.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja, weil zu spät reagiert wurde.
> Bei den anderen Virus wie SARS und MERS wurde rechtzeitig reagiert, so das es bei wenigen hundert Infizierten geblieben ist.
> Das war jetzt nicht der Fall, u.a. auch, weil erst sehr spät Symptome auftreten und die Infektionen somit unbemerkt verliefen.



SARS und MERS - da waren wir nicht so gut vorbereitet, es gab viele Probleme usw. Hier nicht mehr. Und damals gab es viele richtige Fails, nicht einfach daneben gegriffen sondern richtig mit dem Kopf in die Kreissäge. Aber das hier toppt alles, wie viel Panik geschoben wird, wie übertrieben die Aktionen sind und wie massiv die Politiker mit Hilfe der Virologen und unausgereiften Theorien und Modellversuchen die Leute wie Rindvieh behandeln - die Leute, die sie eigentlich gut vertreten sollten und von denen sie gewählt wurden. 
Unsere Gesellschaft ist doch kein Versuchsfeld für kranke Fantasien wie "wir sperren mal alle ein für nen Monat und guggen dann mal", ach ja, und 80% der Wirtschaft legen wir auch noch flach wenn wir schon dabei sind, woohoo! 

Selbst Naturkatastrophen die massive Schäden hinterlassen haben und unzählige Menschenleben gekostet haben, werden nicht so behandelt. Da zeigten wir Solidarität, haben den Leuten geholfen und unsere nationalen und internationalen Gesetze verbessert als Folge. Hier wird alles verschlechtert, immer mehr Einschnitte und immer mehr Macht vorbei am Parlament, vorbei an der EU, wollen wir das? Wegen einer Atemwegserkrankung die vll 0,5% Todesrate hat? (Genaue Zahlen hat keiner, allein die Dunkelziffer ist irre hoch, niemand weiß wie viele Leute bereits immun dagegen sind oder ohne Symptome auskommen!). Was nun, erstmal das und dann mit dem Gummiknüppel zwischen die Beine wenn eine Grippewelle losgeht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liest sich so, als wenn dir das am Arsch vorbei geht, dass einige Menschen aufgrund des Virus gestorben sind.
> Echt jetzt -- da fragt man sich, ob Solidarität wirklich für alle gelten sollte.




Die gehen mir nicht am Arsch vorbei. Genau so wenig wie die Leute die bei Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüchen, Tsunamis und Autounfällen sterben. Oder die Leute die durch Umweltschäden sterben weil irgendwo am Arsch der Welt so viel Gift in die Natur gepumpt wird das da Leute dran sterben, über Generationen.
Aber: es passiert. Wir werden alle sterben. Wir können die Risiken senken. Und die Leute aufklären. Wir sollen aber nicht eine recht harmlose Bedrohung über alles andere stellen, die Panik hilft keinem, sie verschlimmert nur alle anderen Probleme zusätzlich. Wir müssen ganz klar und ruhig auf die Bedrohungen reagieren und mit denen leben. Wir leben sonst auch mit jedem Risiko, aber hier wird einem alles verboten, Leute werden eingesperrt, die Grundrechte werden ausgehebelt und die Idee das man als Mensch seinen Verstand benutzen kann und das Risiko selbst einschätzen ist komplett ausm Fenster geflogen dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Krebs ist aber tödlich und wenn man das überlebt hat man trotzdem massive Schäden davongetragen. SARS-CoV-2 ist nicht so gefährlich, bei weitem nicht, es wird aber Panik geschoben als ob ein Meteorit auf den Planeten knallt oder uns gerade Aliens angreifen.
> Das Verhältnis zwischen Gefahr und Reaktion auf diese Gefahr ist hier komplett verschoben.



Ja vor allem, wenn man so blöd ist wie du und da keinerlei Wahrscheinlichkeiten beachtet.

Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Meteoriten getroffen zu werden ist fast 0%. Bisher gab es genau einen Todesfall durch einen Meteoriten.  Erster bestaetigter Todesfall durch einen Meteoriten gefunden | heise online
 Aliens hat auch noch nie jemand gesehen, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit also genau 0. => Noch mal in Worten: NULL

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Todesfälle durch Corona allein bis jetzt 220.000. 

Wahrscheinlichkeit sich an Corona anzustecken, wenn es jemand in der Nähe hat liegt bei über 50%.

*Die Todesraten liegen zum Teil bei über 10%.
*


DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Sterberate ist aber auch weiterhin nicht zu unterschätzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb muss man jetzt eine Ausbreitung verhindern, bis man mehr weiß !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Und vor allem weiß, was dagegen hilft.


Genau darum geht es. Man ist bereits Panik-gesteuert. Da kommt eine Vermutung auf (mehr ist es noch nicht) und zack, wieder alle zurück nach Hause. Keiner weiß was, aber es könnte ja schlimm sein, deshalb verstecken wir uns alle. Ich weiß nicht, ob eine solche Lebensweise erstrebenswert ist.
Ich male euch mal ein anderes Szenario: wir leben noch ein paar Monate so, waschen uns täglich 30 mal die Hände, desinfizieren alles und jeden, haben keine Kontakte mehr.
Und dann gehts irgendwann wieder normal weiter. Plötzlich werden alle krank, weil das Immunsystem ein halbes Jahr nichts zu tun hatte und der Vitamin D Spiegel unterdurchschnittlich ist. Ärzte und Krankenhäuser massiv überlastet. Auf die Welle hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Diese sind aber selbst verschuldet und auch selbst schuld.


Kommt drauf an, TOde durch den Konsum ansich ja, aber sekundäre Tode nicht.
(Betrunkener überfährt xy, Passivrauchen, Eltern die ihre Kinder schlecht bekochen etc)


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, TOde durch den Konsum ansich ja, aber sekundäre Tode nicht.
> (Betrunkener überfährt xy, Passivrauchen, Eltern die ihre Kinder schlecht bekochen etc)



Deshalb ist zum einen Autofahren nach Alkohol verboten (§ 316 StGB) und das Rauchverbot an öffentlichen Orten wird auch nicht erst seit Gestern gefordert.



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 316 - **Trunkenheit im Verkehr*
> (1) Wer im Verkehr (§§ 315 bis 315e) ein Fahrzeug führt, obwohl er infolge des Genusses alkoholischer Getränke oder anderer berauschender Mittel nicht in der Lage ist, das Fahrzeug sicher zu führen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wenn die Tat nicht in § 315a oder § 315c mit Strafe bedroht ist.
> (2) Nach Absatz 1 wird auch bestraft, wer die Tat fahrlässig begeht.



§ 316 StGB Trunkenheit im Verkehr - dejure.org
§ 315c StGB Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs - dejure.org


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Keiner weiß was, aber es könnte ja schlimm sein, deshalb verstecken wir uns alle.



Nein, man weiß durchaus schon was, es gibt bereits nicht unerhebliche Indizien durch Untersuchungen und Erhebungen, die dafür sprechen das Covid-19 nicht so ungefährlich ist wie einige hier ohne jegliche haltbare Belege in den Raum stellen wollen!
Wenn du gesicherste Erkentnisse in Form von Langzeitergebnissen aus Studien willst, wie schlimm es genau ist, dann wirst du wohl oder übel noch warten müssen, weil die gibt es nunmal schwerlich nach rund 3 Monaten.

Das ist aber kein Grund  sehenden Auges in eine Selbstschussanlage zu rennen, nur weil man noch nicht weiß ob man dabei auch sterben wird, oder nicht doch nur eine Verletzung davonträgt.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Die Todesraten liegen zum Teil bei über 10%.
> *



Ihr stellt keine Verknüpfungen her. Erst kommt ihr mit der Dunkelziffer der Infizierten, die keiner kennt (Schätzungen gibt es, zwischen Faktor 3 und 10 ist sicher alles dabei) und dann behauptet ihr, die Sterberate liegt bei 10 %. So argumentiert man nicht.


----------



## Amigo (29. April 2020)

Was die Kritiker ankotzt... die Doppelmoral... ist es so schwer zu verstehen?
Diese ständigen Diskussionen... fast schlimmer als im Bundestag... 

Alles wird hingenommen, aber kaum ist Corona da, geht das mimimi los und alles sollen doch bitte wieder zusammen halten... wir, Deutschland.

Ist ja wie im Sommermärchen... nur ohne Fußball und man "darf" nicht raus... 

Wacht mal auf...


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Die Todesrate ist unbekannt, da die Zahl der Infizierten unbekannt ist und somit alle Zahlen die auf diese bezogen werden auch null und nichtig sind. 
Erst wenn man halbwegs verlässliche Zahlen hat über einen längeren Zeitraum, wird man sagen können - OK, sind doch über 10% oder unter 1%. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeiten gibt es für alles. Ich hab wesentlich mehr Angst vor besoffenen Autofahrern umgebretzelt zu werden oder an irgendwelche Idioten zu geraten als vor dem Virus. Und die Angst ist berechtigt.  

Niemand sagt das SARS-CoV-2 absolut harmlos ist, aber gemessen an anderen Bedrohungen die wir haben - es ist bei weitem nicht wert diese kranken, übertriebenen Reaktionen aufzustellen und so eine Massenpanik zu verursachen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Todesrate ist unbekannt, da die Zahl der Infizierten unbekannt ist und somit alle Zahlen die auf diese bezogen werden auch null und nichtig sind.
> Erst wenn man halbwegs verlässliche Zahlen hat über einen längeren Zeitraum, wird man sagen können - OK, sind doch über 10% oder unter 1%.
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeiten gibt es für alles. Ich hab wesentlich mehr Angst vor besoffenen Autofahrern umgebretzelt zu werden oder an irgendwelche Idioten zu geraten als vor dem Virus. Und die Angst ist berechtigt.
> ...



Ob du auch so denken würdest wenn du zwar nicht daran gestorben bist, vielleicht sogar keinen nennenserten Symptome hattest, aber evt. wegen einer durch Corona ausgelösten cronischen Gefäßerkrankung in ein paar Jahren ein Bein, oder einen Arm, amputiert bekommst? 
Solange die genaue schwere der Langzeitfolgen noch nicht klar ist ist das wie russisch Roulte spielen, wobei wir schon soviel wissen das definitiv eine Kugel in der Trommel ist, nur halt nicht ob wenn wir als nächster dran sind sie auch in den Kopf bekommen.


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2020)

Es gibt Leute, die würden Russisches Roulette sogar mit einer Halbautomatik spielen, so lange sie nur endlich wieder spielen dürfen. An sich hätte ich damit kein Problem ... Nur sollen in diesem Fall alle mitspielen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob du auch so denken würdest wenn du zwar nicht daran gestorben bist, vielleicht sogar keinen nennenserten Symptome hattest, aber evt. wegen einer durch Corona ausgelösten cronischen Gefäßerkrankung in ein paar Jahren ein Bein, oder einen Arm, amputiert bekommst?


Oder das noch wahrscheinlicher Szenario, dass man zwar selbst keine Symptome hat, aber Risikogruppen (Eltern / Großeltern) in der Familie ansteckt, die dann sterben.
Kann sich ja jeder selbst mal fragen, ob er damit klarkommt seine Familie auf dem Gewissen zu haben. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die würden Russisches Roulette sogar mit einer Halbautomatik spielen, so lange sie nur endlich wieder spielen dürfen.



Oder die haben halt einfach Null Ahnung von Waffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder das noch wahrscheinlicher Szenario, das man zwar selbst keine Symptome hat, aber Risikogruppen (Eltern / Großeltern) in der Familie ansteckt, die dann sterben.



Manche würden halt schon ihre eigne Mutter opfern nur um morgen wieder in die Disco zu können.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob du auch so denken würdest wenn du zwar nicht daran gestorben bist, vielleicht sogar keinen nennenserten Symptome hattest, aber evt. wegen einer durch Corona ausgelösten cronischen Gefäßerkrankung in ein paar Jahren ein Bein, oder einen Arm, amputiert bekommst?
> Solange die genaue schwere der Langzeitfolgen noch nicht klar ist ist das wie russisch Roulte spielen, wobei wir schon soviel wissen das definitiv eine Kugel in der Trommel ist, nur halt nicht ob wenn wir als nächster dran sind sie auch in den Kopf bekommen.



Ich könnte morgen von nem Auto überfahren werden (wie das hier fast täglich passiert) und sterben. Es ist und bleibt ein Risiko. Bei allen anderen Risikofaktoren schließt keiner das ganze Land, macht die Grenzen dicht und die Läden auch, bei anderen Risikofaktoren sagt mir keiner das ich hier nicht näher als 1,5m an eine Person ran darf usw. 
Ich würde das Risiko eingehen und dafür bewundere ich Schweden und Südkorea - wie sie mit dem Virus leben und ihre Bevölkerung nicht einsperren. Und ihre Wirtschaft nicht an den Nagel hängen. Leichte Einschränkungen sind ja OK, aber nicht am Rad drehen. Medien die nichts anderes kennen, Massenpanik, Hamsterkäufe und Weltuntergangsstimmung gehören nicht zu einer zivilisierten Welt wenn es nicht gerade einen bestätigten Grund für eine Massenpanik gibt - wie z.B. nen Vulkanausbruch mit nem Atomkrieg zusammen.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> [...]


Der Lindner-Verschnitt ist wieder unterwegs. Macht zu das Tor, die Tür schließt fest...


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Lindner-Verschnitt ist wieder unterwegs. Macht zu das Tor, die Tür schließt fest...



Spieglein Spieglein an der Wand, wer ist der zweitliberalste nach Prinzessin Christian im Land? XD


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bla bla bla wo gibt es in Deutschland Massenpanik und Weltuntergangsstimmung Lügner?
> Und wo wird die Wirtschaft an den Nagel gehänkt Lügner?



Soll ich dir wirklich die Zahlen raussuchen, wie viel Geld aktuell verbrannt wird um die Wirtschaft zu stabilisieren? Oder wie hoch die Verluste sind?
Natürlich wird nicht die gesamte Wirtschaft umgebracht, aber es reicht schon wenn Veranstaltungen, Tourismus und Nachtleben praktisch ausradiert werden.  Ganz einfach auf Knopfdruck vom Papa Staat werden hier mit einem Schlag riesige Verluste gemacht, man bringt die Leute dazu aufzugeben oder sich massiv zu verschulden, einige Firmen und sehr viele kleine Betriebe & Selbstständige werden das nicht überstehen. 

So viel erstmal zu der Wirtschaft, die aktuell noch viel viel schlimmere Zeiten durchmacht als alle Krisen in diesem Jahrhundert. Das kann niemand querfinanzieren. 

Und hast du dir mal die Leute angesehen die nicht zu ihren Kindern oder Verwandten dürfen nur weil Papa Staat jetzt mal Bock drauf hat? Hast du mit Leuten gesprochen die tausende Euro pro Monat verlieren und sie nicht wieder reinholen werden und wo sie jeden Tag überlegen ob sie aufgeben oder nicht? 
Hast du denen in die Augen gesehen die jetzt Leute entlassen müssen, wo der Chef einem sagt - Ja gugg mal, uns trifft das alle, aber du brauchst nicht mehr auf Arbeit kommen, vll überlebe ich so und kann dich hinterher wieder einstellen. 
Da kann ich dir sagen - die Leute haben garantiert keine gute Laune aktuell und werden bei den nächsten Wahlen eher die Augen offen haben was sie wählen, damit die nächste Regierung sie nicht noch mal ruiniert, wenn danach überhaupt noch etwas stehen bleibt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich würde das Risiko eingehen



Dann mach das doch, ist deine Gesundheit. 
Aber danach dann 3 Wochen selbst in Quarantäne gehen und warten, was das Testergebnis nach den 2 Wochen sagt, sonst machst du dich strafbar. 

Da darfst du dann bis zu 2 Jahre gar nicht raus.



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/corona-ausgehen-freunde-treffen-strafbar-gefaehrliche-koerperverletzung-fahrlaessig-ausgangssperre-quarantaene/ schrieb:
			
		

> Wer überhaupt nicht auf Sars-CoV-2 getestet wurde, der kann nicht sicher sagen, ob er infiziert ist. Aus strafrechtlicher Sicht bedeutet das aber nicht, dass keine Konsequenzen drohten. Erkennt jemand eine eigene Infektion zumindest als möglich und vertraut beim Kontakt mit Dritten (Niesen, Husten, Händeschütteln) darauf, dass schon nichts passieren werde, dann kann er immer noch wegen fahrlässiger Tatbegehung bestraft werden.
> 
> Wer also Symptome aufweist oder Kontakt zu einer infizierten Person hatte, sollte lieber gar nicht erst rausgehen oder sich sehr vorsichtig verhalten. Auch wer jemanden nur "aus Versehen" beim Niesen im Biergarten ansteckt, macht sich wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung oder fahrlässiger Tötung strafbar &#8211; selbst wenn er gar nicht wollte, dass sich die andere Person ansteckt. Und es gilt: Je stärker der Verdacht einer eigenen Infektion, desto höher sind die Anforderungen an Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegenüber anderen Menschen.





Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de
Coronavirus - Das droht bei Quarantaene-Verstoessen | Das Erste

Ach und dann noch an die Bußgelder für Ordnungswidrigkeiten denken: 
Corona-Strafen: So teuer sind Verstoesse - von Bussgeldern bis Haftstrafen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich wird nicht die gesamte Wirtschaft umgebracht, aber es reicht schon wenn Veranstaltungen, Tourismus und Nachtleben praktisch ausradiert werden.



Spielt keine Rolle. Nächstes Jahr werden wieder mehr in den Urlaub fliegen als jemals zuvor, mehr eine schiffsreise machen als jemals zuvor und es wird auch wieder in Restaurant gefuttert, was die Mastbetriebe hergeben. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ganz einfach auf Knopfdruck vom Papa Staat werden hier mit einem Schlag riesige Verluste gemacht, man bringt die Leute dazu aufzugeben oder sich massiv zu verschulden, einige Firmen und sehr viele kleine Betriebe & Selbstständige werden das nicht überstehen.



Dafür entstehen wieder neuer Betriebe und neue Selbstständige. wie das immer der Fall ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und hast du dir mal die Leute angesehen die nicht zu ihren Kindern oder Verwandten dürfen nur weil Papa Staat jetzt mal Bock drauf hat?



Vater Staat macht das nicht, weil er bock dazu hat.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch, ist deine Gesundheit.
> Aber danach dann 3 Wochen selbst in Quarantäne gehen und warten, was das Testergebnis nach den 2 Wochen sagt, sonst machst du dich strafbar.
> 
> Da darfst du dann bis zu 2 Jahre gar nicht raus.
> ...



Aha. 
Na wer ansteckend ist und davon weiß, der rennt draußen nicht rum. 
Hier geht es um 2 Sachen: man weiß das man ansteckend ist UND/ODER es gibt eine Auflage die speziell für diese Person gilt.

Hier werden Grundrechte ausgehebelt wegen einem Virus was in sehr seltenen Fällen schwere Folgen hat. So einen Quatsch haben wir nicht mal bei HIV - was wesentlich schlimmer ist. HIV-positive Leute mussten vorher wesentlich weniger Einschränkungen ertragen als aktuell die gesamte, zu 99% gesunde Bevölkerung wegen nichts und wieder nichts. 

Mir ist ein Auslandsumzug gerade flöten gegangen, danke Mutti für die finanziellen Schäden und Verzögerungen über Monate weil die auf die hirnrissige Idee kommen, eine XXL-Grippe sei Grund genug an unseren Rechten (sowohl national als auch EU-weit) rumzufummeln. Hoffentlich bekommen wir das so hin das unsere Grundrechte unantastbar bleiben und sich nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen können - genau dafür sind sie da, damit die Politiker einem nicht verbieten können sich frei zu bewegen, sich zu versammeln und so weiter.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

HIV verbreitet sich auch nicht über die Luft.

Nochmal die Artikel oben VOLLSTÄNDIG ganz lesen, einen wichtigen Teil habe ich nochmals zitiert. Wenn du nicht getestet bist, kannst du eine Infektion nicht ausschließen. 
Da eine Infektion sich möglicherweise erst nach 2 Wochen bemerkbar macht, musst du halt so lange in Isolation bleiben, bis dann der Test wirklich negativ ist.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> So einen Quatsch haben wir nicht mal bei HIV - was wesentlich schlimmer ist. HIV-positive Leute mussten vorher wesentlich weniger Einschränkungen ertragen als aktuell die gesamte, zu 99% gesunde Bevölkerung wegen nichts und wieder nichts.



An HIV kann man sich auch nicht anstecken, wenn man im gleichen Raum ist.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2020)

@cryon1c: Bitte erkläre mir doch Mal aus deiner Sicht warum z.B. in  Bergamo und New York so viele Menschen gestorben sind dass man nicht mehr mit dem beerdigen nachgekommen ist. Wie kann das bei einer "einfachen Grippe" passieren?


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sprachen die, die gerade 9000 - 15000€ geschenkt bekommen haben......



Sprachen die, denen die 9000€ für 1-2 Monate reichen, die aber schon seit einem Monat zu sind, ihre Kosten haben und weiter? Weiter gibt es nur Kredite. Ja mit geilen Konditionen, aber es sind Kredite. Wie willst du die Verluste einholen? Die Preise hinterher anheben wo keiner Geld hat? Geht nicht. Die Kunden klonen und ihre Geldscheine kopieren? Geht auch nicht.  Den Nachtclub dann tagsüber in einen Puff verwandeln für ein zweites Standbein oder wie?

Diese 9000€ reichen nicht, in vielen Städten ist alleine die Miete für einen Nachtclub so hoch - pro Monat versteht sich. Da haste als Betreiber mit 4 Mitarbeitern dann die A-Karte. Glückwunsch zu den riesigen Verlusten, verordnet vom Papa Staat, ganz legal.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> An HIV kann man sich auch nicht anstecken, wenn man im gleichen Raum ist.



Doch schon, Sex in verschiedenen Räumen ist schwierig. 

Korrektur:


Threshold schrieb:


> An HIV kann man sich auch nicht anstecken, wenn man bloß im gleichen Raum ist.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Diese 9000€ reichen nicht, in vielen Städten ist alleine die Miete für einen Nachtclub so hoch - pro Monat versteht sich. Da haste als Betreiber mit 4 Mitarbeitern dann die A-Karte. Glückwunsch zu den riesigen Verlusten, verordnet vom Papa Staat, ganz legal.



Ja, Vater Staat versucht seine Bürger zu schützen. Das muss er machen.
Blöd halt, dass dir das nicht passt. Du kannst gerne in ein Land gehen, wo das nicht der Fall ist. In Nord Korea z.B. gibt es keinen Corona Virus. Das Land ist also super.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch schon, Sex in verschiedenen Räumen ist schwierig.



ich könnte jetzt mit Bluttransfusionen kommen aber ich will das nicht ausbreiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sprachen die, die gerade 9000 - 15000€ geschenkt bekommen haben......



Das Beste ist immer noch das der Altmeier nicht verlangt das die Firmen ihre Tochtergesellschaften offenlegen, was Briefkastenfirmen Tür und Tor für Missbrauch der Hilfeleisten öffnet.
Aber hey, versteckte Subventionen für die Lobby die man bedient müssen halt auch sein, die waren die letzten 16 Jahre ja alle so arm dran, nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das ist die Macht der Gewohnheit, so leben wir als westliche Zivilisation seit Jahrzehnten. Nur sind es meist Menschen anderer Länder, die geopfert werden.
> Es ist aber auch nicht verkehrt, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es andere Todesursachen gibt, die gravierende Auswirkungen haben, und gegen die scheinbar nichts getan wird.
> Zehntausende Menschen sterben in Europa jedes Jahr in Folge multiresistener Keime (weltweit Millionen). Wo ist die Panik?



Und welchen Sinn hat es "darauf hinzuweisen"? 
Gegen Straßenverkehrstote wird viel getan, gegen Krebs wird viel getan, gegen was wird denn "scheinbar nichts" unternommen? 
Denkst du nicht dass multiresistente Keime nach Covid-19 stärker in den Fokus rücken könnten weil die Leute dann für dieses Thema eher sensibilisiert sind? 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Gravierend anders? Nicht wirklich. Aktuell testen wir nur hart und alle schauen hin, deswegen die Panik. Es gab Coronaviren vor Ewigkeiten und denen wurde genau so wenig Beachtung geschenkt wie der Grippe, eben weil sie ungefährlich sind.


Breaking News: Dieses Coronavirus ist neu und niemand hat Antikörper. 
Kennst du Beispiele von südamerikanischen Ureinwohnern und einer "einfachen Grippe"? Nur weil es Virenstämme schon lange gab heißt das nichts. Warum sterben Leute an der "einfachen" Grippe? Unter anderem weil es immer wieder neue Stämme gibt. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn man so eine Panik wegen Krebs schieben würde, mit Nachrichten 24/7 überall, Todeszahlen jeden Tag aus allen Ländern und massive Medienpräsenz um die Leute zu erschrecken, würden die Leute auch entsprechend Panik schieben. Tut aber keiner.


Die Ursache von Krebs ist noch immer nicht geklärt. Es gibt keine Ansteckungsgefahr. Sämtliche Bevölkerungsgruppen sind davon betroffen. Jeder Erkrankte reagiert anders auf den Krebs und dessen Behandlung. 
Ganz schlechter Vergleich. 
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere finden sich mittlerweile Bilder auf Zigarettenpackungen, findet Aufklärung an Schulen statt, gibt es regelmäßig Events die auf Gefahren von Krebs aufmerksam machen. 
Auch sind Erkrankungsrate und Sterberate zurückgegangen, unter anderem wegen besserer Aufklärung, Prävention und Diagnostik. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Virus wird als tödlich dargestellt, ist es aber nur in wenigen Fällen und bei Leuten die Vorerkrankungen haben etc. (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen).  Das Virus ist nicht tödlich. Wird aber in den Medien und von den Politikern so behandelt als ob gerade die ganze Menschheit am Rande der Ausrottung steht, obwohl es ganz andere Bedrohungen gibt für uns Menschen, die wesentlich schlimmer sind.
> Das war bei der Schweinegrippe schon irre (wo sich der Herr Drosden richtig verschätzt hat) und bei H1N1 auch, Panik schieben obwohl die Folgen vom Virus absolut zu vernachlässigen sind, aber die wirtschaftlichen Folgen verheerend sind aufgrund der Panikreaktion und übertriebenen Maßnahmen die sich hinterher als schädlicher erweisen als das Virus an sich.
> Es ist nicht der erste Fall von einem Virus aus der Gegend, es ist aber der erste Fall der gerade den ganzen Planeten flachgelegt hat.


Genauso könnte man sagen: Krebs ist nicht tödlich, oder nur in ganz seltenen Fällen. Wenn aufgrund von Lungenkrebs die Lunge versagt und der Patient dann erstickt. Tolle Argumentation. 
Eine pandemische Grippe ist eine akute Bedrohung für die Menschheit. Nur haben wir heute, im Gegensatz zu früher, Erfahrungswerte, und anhand dieser kann man zumindest ableiten was funktioniert und was nicht. 
SARS: how a global epidemic was stopped
Bei SARS war die Sterberate bei rund 20%, bei Ü60 50%. Der Unterschied? Die Verläufe waren zum größten Teil schwer. Dadurch konnten viele Ansteckungen vermieden wären da betroffene Personen nicht unter Menschen gehen konnten. Das ist bei diesem Virus anders. Und im Gegensatz zu früher ist die Welt heute noch vernetzter und verstrickter. 




seahawk schrieb:


> Das nehmen wir täglich für unser normales Leben in Kauf.
> 
> - Opfer durch den Autoverkehr
> - Opfer durch die Luftverschmutzung
> ...


Autos werden sicherer, Luftverschmutzung ist heute geringer oder weniger gefährlich als früher, es gibt viele große Kampagnien bzgl der Gefahr von Lungenkrebs, ebenso bzgl Alkoholismus. 
Auch bei ungesundem Essen gibt es Alternativen. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Krebs ist aber tödlich und wenn man das überlebt hat man trotzdem massive Schäden davongetragen. SARS-CoV-2 ist nicht so gefährlich, bei weitem nicht, es wird aber Panik geschoben als ob ein Meteorit auf den Planeten knallt oder uns gerade Aliens angreifen.
> Das Verhältnis zwischen Gefahr und Reaktion auf diese Gefahr ist hier komplett verschoben.


Krebs ist aber nicht ansteckend. Und wenn du schon ständig auf diesem tollen Vergleich herumreitest: Weißt du wer noch in die Hochrisikogruppe fällt? Krebspatienten. 





cryon1c schrieb:


> SARS und MERS - da waren wir nicht so gut vorbereitet, es gab viele Probleme usw. Hier nicht mehr. Und damals gab es viele richtige Fails, nicht einfach daneben gegriffen sondern richtig mit dem Kopf in die Kreissäge. Aber das hier toppt alles, wie viel Panik geschoben wird, wie übertrieben die Aktionen sind und wie massiv die Politiker mit Hilfe der Virologen und unausgereiften Theorien und Modellversuchen die Leute wie Rindvieh behandeln - die Leute, die sie eigentlich gut vertreten sollten und von denen sie gewählt wurden.
> Unsere Gesellschaft ist doch kein Versuchsfeld für kranke Fantasien wie "wir sperren mal alle ein für nen Monat und guggen dann mal", ach ja, und 80% der Wirtschaft legen wir auch noch flach wenn wir schon dabei sind, woohoo!


Welche Fails denn? 
Führen diese "Fails" eventuell dazu, dass diese heute nicht mehr begangen wurden? 
Auf wen will man sonst hören? Virologen und Epidemiologen haben auf dem Gebiet eben die fachliche Kenntnis. Schlimmer wäre es wenn nur auf Ökonomen gehört werden würde, noch viel besser. Werden die Toten halt in Kauf genommen, die Wirtschaft muss brummen und die schwarze Null stehen. 
Trump wurde auch gewählt, und hat sein Volk ganz toll geschützt. Johnson ist ebenfalls radikal umgeschwenkt. Da sind mir Politiker aus Mitteleuropa weitaus lieber. 
Inwiefern sind denn die ganzen Theorien unausgereift? Wenn du da so viel Ahnung hast, stell den handelnden Personen doch bitte dein Wissen zur Seite. 
Eine solche Situation gab es für 99% der Politiker noch nie. Eine solche Situation hat auch die westliche Welt noch nicht durchgemacht. Warum steht Südkorea relativ gut da? Da haben Politiker sowie Bevölkerung Erfahrung mit solchen Viren. Hier dagegen wissen die Leute alles besser, und jeder der anders denkt ist gleich ein Hysteriker oder schiebt Panik. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst Naturkatastrophen die massive Schäden hinterlassen haben und unzählige Menschenleben gekostet haben, werden nicht so behandelt. Da zeigten wir Solidarität, haben den Leuten geholfen und unsere nationalen und internationalen Gesetze verbessert als Folge. Hier wird alles verschlechtert, immer mehr Einschnitte und immer mehr Macht vorbei am Parlament, vorbei an der EU, wollen wir das? Wegen einer Atemwegserkrankung die vll 0,5% Todesrate hat? (Genaue Zahlen hat keiner, allein die Dunkelziffer ist irre hoch, niemand weiß wie viele Leute bereits immun dagegen sind oder ohne Symptome auskommen!). Was nun, erstmal das und dann mit dem Gummiknüppel zwischen die Beine wenn eine Grippewelle losgeht?


Gegen einen Sturm kann man halt relativ wenig Unternehmen. Gegen ein Erdbeben ebenso, gegen einen Vulkanausbruch ebenso. 
Woher weiß man ob man überhaupt immun werden kann? 
Die ganz normale saisonale Grippewelle bringt unser medizinisches System schon an die Grenze. Angenommen es gibt dieses Jahr eine gleich starke Coronavirus-Welle wie bei der Influenza. Na dann viel Spaß. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die gehen mir nicht am Arsch vorbei. Genau so wenig wie die Leute die bei Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüchen, Tsunamis und Autounfällen sterben. Oder die Leute die durch Umweltschäden sterben weil irgendwo am Arsch der Welt so viel Gift in die Natur gepumpt wird das da Leute dran sterben, über Generationen.
> Aber: es passiert. Wir werden alle sterben. Wir können die Risiken senken. Und die Leute aufklären. Wir sollen aber nicht eine recht harmlose Bedrohung über alles andere stellen, die Panik hilft keinem, sie verschlimmert nur alle anderen Probleme zusätzlich. Wir müssen ganz klar und ruhig auf die Bedrohungen reagieren und mit denen leben. Wir leben sonst auch mit jedem Risiko, aber hier wird einem alles verboten, Leute werden eingesperrt, die Grundrechte werden ausgehebelt und die Idee das man als Mensch seinen Verstand benutzen kann und das Risiko selbst einschätzen ist komplett ausm Fenster geflogen dabei.


Es ist nicht "recht harmlos", wie oft denn noch? Für Menschen mit Fettleibigkeit, Diabetes, Atemwegserkrankungen oder Immunschwäche (und das sind in Summe relativ viele Personen die unter einer oder mehrerer dieser Vorerkrankungen leiden, auch ohne es zu wissen), für all diese kann das Virus das Ende bedeuten. 
Wo siehst du ständig diese Panik? Es gibt wieder Klopapier und Nudeln, die Leute gewöhnen sich langsam an die nun veränderten Lebensumstände. Nur jetzt wieder alles über den Haufen zu werfen oder ständig irgendwelche Zahlen aufrechnen hat keinen Sinn. 




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es. Man ist bereits Panik-gesteuert. Da kommt eine Vermutung auf (mehr ist es noch nicht) und zack, wieder alle zurück nach Hause. Keiner weiß was, aber es könnte ja schlimm sein, deshalb verstecken wir uns alle. Ich weiß nicht, ob eine solche Lebensweise erstrebenswert ist.
> Ich male euch mal ein anderes Szenario: wir leben noch ein paar Monate so, waschen uns täglich 30 mal die Hände, desinfizieren alles und jeden, haben keine Kontakte mehr.
> Und dann gehts irgendwann wieder normal weiter. Plötzlich werden alle krank, weil das Immunsystem ein halbes Jahr nichts zu tun hatte und der Vitamin D Spiegel unterdurchschnittlich ist. Ärzte und Krankenhäuser massiv überlastet. Auf die Welle hab ich keine Lust.


Sorry aber dein Szenario ist vor allem eines, an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Warten wir besser ab, so wie die Briten oder Amis, oh wait. Abwarten, so wie damals bei SARS? Oh wait, da wurde auch rasch gehandelt. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich könnte morgen von nem Auto überfahren werden (wie das hier fast täglich passiert) und sterben. Es ist und bleibt ein Risiko. Bei allen anderen Risikofaktoren schließt keiner das ganze Land, macht die Grenzen dicht und die Läden auch, bei anderen Risikofaktoren sagt mir keiner das ich hier nicht näher als 1,5m an eine Person ran darf usw.
> Ich würde das Risiko eingehen und dafür bewundere ich Schweden und Südkorea - wie sie mit dem Virus leben und ihre Bevölkerung nicht einsperren. Und ihre Wirtschaft nicht an den Nagel hängen. Leichte Einschränkungen sind ja OK, aber nicht am Rad drehen. Medien die nichts anderes kennen, Massenpanik, Hamsterkäufe und Weltuntergangsstimmung gehören nicht zu einer zivilisierten Welt wenn es nicht gerade einen bestätigten Grund für eine Massenpanik gibt - wie z.B. nen Vulkanausbruch mit nem Atomkrieg zusammen.


Spielen wir dein Beispiel mit dem Autounfall durch: Niemand sagt dass du sofort tot bist. Möglicherweise hättest du überlebt, wären nicht die Krankenhäuser alle gesperrt bzw keine Betten mehr frei. 
Südkorea ist hier weiter als Deutschland, Österreich oder Schweden. Die kennen die Gefahren, die tragen Mundschutz, die waschen sich regelmäßig die Hände, etc. Die befolgen alle diese Sachen, die einem jetzt wieder in Erinnerung gerufen werden da sie ja aus gutem Grund existieren. 
Schweden hat bei geringer Bevölkerungsdichte eine sehr hohe Sterberate. Weitaus höher als jene von Österreich, und Österreich hatte mit Ischgl einen der größten Infektionsherde in Europa (wo auch viel zu lasch und spät gehandelt wurde und was alles aufgearbeitet gehört). Genauso werden und sollen auch die Maßnahmen der Regierungen hinterfragt und im Nachhinein aufgearbeitet werden und dann muss man die Lehren daraus ziehen. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Aha.
> Na wer ansteckend ist und davon weiß, der rennt draußen nicht rum.
> Hier geht es um 2 Sachen: man weiß das man ansteckend ist UND/ODER es gibt eine Auflage die speziell für diese Person gilt.


Da es bis zu einer Woche dauern kann bis die Symptome stärker bzw schlechter werden, rennen viele Infizierte unwissend herum und stecken andere Personen an. 
Bei manchen zeigen auch die gesamte Dauer über kaum oder sehr schwache Symptome, auch diese stecken dann munter weiter Leute an.


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> So einen Quatsch haben wir nicht mal bei HIV - was wesentlich schlimmer ist. HIV-positive Leute mussten vorher wesentlich weniger Einschränkungen ertragen als aktuell die gesamte, zu 99% gesunde Bevölkerung wegen nichts und wieder nichts.



Was ist denn an HIV schlimmer? Es ist auf viel weniger Wegen viel weniger ansteckend, die obendrein leichter zu vermeiden sind. Zudem ist es schon seit Jahren gut behandelbar.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn mich eine Lümmeltüte wirksam vor der Ansteckung mit COVID-19 schützen würde, wäre ich dahingehend noch entspannter, als ich es jetzt schon (mit den notwendigen Maßnahmen) bin.



> Mir ist ein Auslandsumzug gerade flöten gegangen, danke Mutti für die finanziellen Schäden und Verzögerungen über Monate



Ganz neugierig gefragt: Wolltest du ins Ausland umziehen oder bist du Umzugsunternehmer? Und was genau hält dich jeweils auf?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> Soloselbständige und Betriebe bis 4 Mitarbeiter oder 10 Mitarbeiten haben mehr als selten Tochtergesellschaften!



Große Konzerne dafür oft gleich mehrere dutzend, Betrüger vermutlich noch mehr.
Da sind schnell mal größere Summen über mehrere dubiose Firmen versickert.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz neugierig gefragt: Wolltest du ins Ausland umziehen oder bist du Umzugsunternehmer? Und was genau hält dich jeweils auf?


Er lamentiert hier schon seit Jahren rum, dass es nur noch Wochen sind, bis er als ach so so großer Streamer auswandert. Geschehen ist bisher nichts. Ein echter Ankündigungslord. Jetzt muss halt Corona dafür herhalten, dass er es nicht macht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und was genau hält dich jeweils auf?



Das ihn Portugal gar nicht rein lässt. 

Deshalb ist es auch so absurd, das Deutschland schuld sein soll.


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er lamentiert hier schon seit Jahren rum, dass es nur noch Wochen sind, bis er als ach so so großer Streamer auswandert. Geschehen ist bisher nichts. Ein echter Ankündigungslord.



Dann verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Es gibt eine Reisewarnung, aber man darf nach wie vor auswandern und der grenzüberschreitende Geschäftsverkehr ist auch für Umzugsunternehmen nicht gesperrt.

Ob man im Zielland willkommen ist oder auch nur reingelassen wird, ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Aber damit wiederum hat Mutti nix zu tun ...

Naja, rätselhaft ist besser als Einzelhaft.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn mich eine Lümmeltüte wirksam vor der Ansteckung mit COVID-19 schützen würde, wäre ich dahingehend noch entspannter, als ich es jetzt schon (mit den notwendigen Maßnahmen) bin.



Mit einem Ganzkörperkondom bist du jederzeit überall geschützt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Naja, rätselhaft ist besser als Einzelhaft.



Im Sinne der negativen Spezialprävention ist die Einzelhaft für die Allgemeinheit besser. 

Das gilt natürlich auch bei Corona und nennt sich dann Quarantäne.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

Nach neuen Erkentnissen des BfArM reicht es wohl nicht aus seine Schutzmaske 30 Minuten bei 70°C trockener Hitze zu desinfizieren, um alle Covid-19 Viren abzutöten. Die neue Empfehlung sieht vor die Maske 90 Minuten bei 90°C trockener Hitze zu desinfizieren:

Nach Bericht im ZDF: Institut korrigiert Desinfektions-Anleitung fuer die Schutzmaske | WEB.DE


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2020)

Oder man hat 3 Masken und lässt die Maske dann einfach 2 Tage liegen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ist denn an HIV schlimmer? Es ist auf viel weniger Wegen viel weniger ansteckend, die obendrein leichter zu vermeiden sind. Zudem ist es schon seit Jahren gut behandelbar.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn mich eine Lümmeltüte wirksam vor der Ansteckung mit COVID-19 schützen würde, wäre ich dahingehend noch entspannter, als ich es jetzt schon (mit den notwendigen Maßnahmen) bin.
> 
> ...



Umziehen wollte ich, da dieser Ort nur via Fähre oder Flugzeug erreichbar ist (und ich habe 3 Möglichkeiten für die Möbel: Luftfracht, Seefracht oder Transporter und für mich selbst habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten: fliegen oder mit einem Transporter oder Auto quer über Frankreich, Spanien und Portugal zu fahren - oder halt ne andere Route die östlicher verläuft aber ebenfalls einige Länder durchquert). Es ist aktuell unmöglich dahin zu kommen. Schiffe dürfen da nicht mehr anlegen, alle Auslandsflüge wurden gekappt, ich kann da nicht mal via Schiff einreisen - die lassen keinen an Land. Nicht das Virus lässt keinen an Land sondern die übertriebenen Maßnahmen und Panik. 

Ich weiß wie sehr sich Viren ausbreiten, ich war auf vielen Messen unterwegs, auch als Aussteller bzw Arbeiter (letztens auf der Dreamhack hier). Ich brauche nur nach der Messe Twitter aufmachen am Montag-Dienstag und guggen wie viele Leute es erwischt hat, das sind locker 20-30% von denen die ich auf der Messe kenne und mit allen hatte ich engen Kontakt. Ich selbst nehme nie was mit, kA woran das liegt (Arzt sagte das ich eventuell weniger empfindlich für diese Viren bin und ne deutlich höhere Belastung aushalten kann - zumindest was normale Grippe/Influenza angeht). 

Ich wäre aber bereit durch halb Europa in nem Transporter zu reisen und keinen Kontakt zu Menschen zu haben (wann werden hier endlich Zapfsäulen aufgestellt bei denen man DIREKT mit der Karte und Smartphone zahlen kann? Das ist nu weiß Gott keine neumodische Erscheinung mehr).  Aber die lassen keinen durch.  

Also ja, ich sitze hier, verbrenne weiterhin Geld, muss mein Geld mir teils mit einem Anwalt wiederholen (hier geht es ums Prinzip mehr als ums Gesetz, dem Veranstalter mach ich die Hölle heiß für nicht vorhandenen Service und das der sich mit meinem Geld über Monate bereits Liquidität absichert obwohl der das zurückzahlen muss). 

Klar es könnte viel schlimmer sein, ich könnte ein Nachtclub-Besitzer sein oder ein Reisebüro haben und Verluste einfahren die mich hinterher für 20-30 Jahre verschulden oder gleich in die Insolvenz treiben. Und solche Leute gibt es, die haben vom Papa Staat offiziell einen Tritt in die Eier bekommen - und man tritt weiter auf die ein, obwohl die schon am Boden sind.  Ich hab dagegen Luxusprobleme. Aber hier zeigt sich gerade wie gut die Politiker sind die man gewählt hat. Bei denen ich dachte - ah, wird schon nicht so bescheuert enden - doch, wird es. Gerade in Sachsen, die uns hier extra mit Anlauf in die Eier tritt - nach Bayern die schärfsten Maßnahmen obwohl die unnötig sind da wir sehr wenige Fälle haben.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Dann melde doch direkt Insolvenz an. Dann kannst du nach der Krise frisch anfangen. 
Dazu ist Insolvenzverschleppung auch eine Straftat.


___________________________________________________________________________________________________


Karlsruhe zu Gottesdiensten: Es darf kein generelles Verbot geben | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt? Meine Aussage war, dass der PCR Test falsch positive Ergebnisse liefern kann.


Gibt mir dazu eine einzige wissenschaftliche Quelle. Der aktuelle Test liefert eine große Menge falscher negativ Ergebnisse, die aufgrund von falscher Probenvorbereitung nur ein negatives Ergebnis vortäuscht. Was natürlich passieren kann, sind Verunreinigungen bei der Probeentnahme oder Vertauschen der Ergebnisse. Das liegt aber nicht am Test. Aber das sind methodosche Fehler, die nicht dem Test zuzuordnen sind.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gravierend anders? Nicht wirklich..



Warum bekommt man im Fall des Falles jedes Jahr die Grippe wieder? Weil  es gravierende Verändeurngen der Vieren gibt und unser Immunssystem sie  nicht mehr erkennt. Und genau scheint es mit den Viren der Covid-19  Erkrankung zu sein. Lass uns einfach warten, was darauf wird und welche  Erkenntnisse sich erhärten.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Virus wird als tödlich dargestellt, ist es  aber nur in wenigen Fällen und bei Leuten die Vorerkrankungen haben etc.  (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen).  Das Virus ist nicht tödlich.


Ich finde 5% Sterblichkeit, wenn man Symptome zeigt, ziemlich heftig. Gut, andere spielen auch russisch Roulette und halten dasfür harmlos und kontrollierbar. So unterschiedlich sind Wahrnehmungen der Menschen. 

Außerdem ist Deine Aussage falsch. Es sterben auch Menschen ohne jede Vorerkrankung,



DKK007 schrieb:


> Krebs ist aber auch nicht ansteckend.


Das hängt von der Krebsart ab. Gebärmutterhalskrebs ist durchaus  ansteckend und wird über Viren übertragen. Wer den Krebs hat, hat auch  die Viren. Lebenslang.

Schau DIr z.B. diesen Krebs an:
Ansteckende Krebsart wuetet: Tasmanischer Teufel kaempft ums UEberleben - n-tv.de



cryon1c schrieb:


> Krebs ist aber tödlich


Das ist völlig falsch. Krebs ist so gut wie nie tödlich. Mein Körper schmeißt jeden Tag ca, eine Million Krebsfällen aus dem Körper. Dafür hat man ein Immunsystem.  Nur in ganz seltenen Fällen passiert das nicht und in noch selteneren Fällen  ist es tödlich.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann melde doch direkt Insolvenz an. Dann kannst du nach der Krise frisch anfangen.
> Dazu ist Insolvenzverschleppung auch eine Straftat.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite, aktuell mehr als je zuvor dank der Krise. Und anstatt dort zu arbeiten wo ich sein sollte, wo schon alles gebucht wurde etc. - arbeite ich hier. Klar, geil, ich verdiene Geld und hab mehr Arbeit als vorher, andere die jetzt in Kurzarbeit sind oder komplett weg vom Fenster - die freut das nicht so.
Aber denk weiter. Was bringt mir Geld wenn ich damit nix machen kann? 
Wir alle wollen wieder ein Leben, unsere Grundrechte und Freiheiten haben.  Und das Risiko schätzen die Leute selbst ab. Genau so wie sie es tun wenn sie bei rot drüberlatschen oder rasen. Menschen sind Menschen, man kann nicht das komplette Leben anhalten nur weil da eine geringe Gefahr besteht. Und es wird weltweit noch knallen wenns so weiter geht, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Genau so wie Menschen einfach Corona-Partys feiern, wird es auch andere Sachen geben, die dann aber wenig mit dem feiern zu tun haben werden. 

Und wegen Insolvenz für andere - einige werden es tun, andere werden sich mit den Krediten noch weiter verschulden und darauf hoffen das es irgendwie gehen wird. Dazu gibt es keine klaren Ansagen, alle 2 Wochen in Salamitaktik was machen ist Gift für die Wirtschaft. Ohne Wirtschaft wird es keine Impfstoffe geben, kein Geld um diese dort zu kaufen wo sie entwickelt werden, keine Logistik um die Bevölkerung zu versorgen etc. 

Genau deswegen ist das Modell aus Südkorea oder Schweden viel angenehmer - weil sie sich nicht die Wirtschaft ruinieren. Wenn die Lösung viel schlimmer ist als das Problem, dann will ich die Lösung nicht haben.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt alle begriffen das du Geistig nicht in der Lage bist, die Gefahr der Pandemie einzuschätzen und genau aus diesem Grund, weil es wohl noch 10-20% weitere Vollpfosten gibt, muss der Staat leider zu den augenblicklichen Massnahmen greifen, nämlich die übrige Bevölkerung vor solchen Vollpfosten durch Restriktionen schützen und die Vollpfosten vor sich selbst.



Noch mal, die Leute schützen sich selbst und wissen um das Risiko, deswegen ist Südkorea auch gut dabei. 
Warum übernehmen wir nicht einfach mal etwas von denen, anstatt Unfug zu machen und lassen die Leute weiter halbwegs normal leben, die Wirtschaft retten wir damit auch ohne das wir da drölf Milliarden reinpumpen müssen und alle sind zufrieden und das Virus verbreitet sich kaum? 

Wenn die Südkoreaner das hinbekommen, obwohl sie recht dicht besiedelt sind usw. dann wir doch wohl auch. 

Jeder halbwegs geradeaus denkender Mensch kann das Risiko selbst einschätzen, Informationen sammeln und sich vorbereiten so wie es ihm beliebt. Der eine Radfahrer fährt mit Helm, der andere ohne. Das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. April 2020)

Update vom 28.04.

"Großbritannien hat am Dienstag mit einer Schweigeminute der etwa 100 Ärzte und Pfleger gedacht, die an den Folgen einer Corona-Infektion gestorben sind. In Großbritannien mangelt es beim Kampf gegen die Pandemie an Schutzausrüstungen. Ärzte und Pfleger kritisieren, dass sie sich nicht ausreichend vor dem Coronavirus schützen könnten, da es an Masken und geeigneten Kitteln fehle. Die Regierung kündigte an, die Familien der an Covid-19 gestorbenen Ärzte und Pfleger mit je 60.000 Pfund (knapp 69.000 Euro) zu unterstützen."

Man musste auch Müllbeutel als schutzkittel benutzen. 

..nur 69 000 Euro.

------------

Zahl der Corona-Toten in Grossbritannien stark nach oben korrigiert

"Die Bemühungen, die Coronavirus-Infektionen in den Griff zu bekommen, scheinen mittelfristig einen hohen Tribut von anderen Patienten zu fordern. Fachleute warnten am Mittwoch, dass im kommenden Jahr bis zu 20 Prozent mehr Krebspatienten sterben werden als in anderen Jahren. In England wären das fast 18.000 Menschen. Das Macmillan-Krebshilfezentrum äußerte sich am Mittwoch extrem besorgt und warnte, Krebs (Cancer) dürfe nicht zum „vergessenen C“ werden. Ärztliche Überweisungen zu Krebsuntersuchungen sind seit dem Ausbruch der Pandemie um 76 Prozent zurückgegangen, Chemotherapien um 60 Prozent. Zahlreiche Krebsoperationen wurden verschoben."


Ja in UK hat man anfangs larifari gemacht und sehr spät Maßnahmen verordnet, und hat nun übelst geknallt  -> jetzt große Auswirkung.  


Gut das deutschland sich vorbereitet hat und unsere larifaris hier sind waa


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, die Leute schützen sich selbst und wissen um das Risiko, deswegen ist Südkorea auch gut dabei.



Ach so, darum hat die Pest, Spanische Grippe und Vergleichbare Pandemien auch Millionen Tote gefordert, weil die Leute so gut darin sind sich selbst zu schützen und es nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Dazu kann man in Diktaturen wie Singapur auch solche Überwachungen einfach durchdrücken und alle machen mit. Deshalb beschwert sich dort auch keiner. 
Das geht in Demokratien nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach so, darum hat die Pest, Spanische Grippe und Vergleichbare Pandemien auch Millionen Tote gefordert, weil die Leute so gut darin sind sich selbst zu schützen und es nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.



Aha, vergleiche noch etwas was noch vor dem Mittelalter war, wo die Leute tausende verschiedene Götter hatten und an jeden Unfug geglaubt haben.
Zu der Zeit der Pest wusste keiner wirklich was los ist. 
Aktuell haben wir vernünftige Medizin die sehr erfolgreich bei ansteckenden Krankheiten ist. Und die von den Leuten entsprechend in Anspruch genommen wird wenn sie gebraucht wird.
Noch mal, wenn Südkorea es schafft dann wir wohl auch. Wir haben zwar 1,5x mehr Bevölkerung, aber auch etwas mehr Fläche und eine richtig gute medizinische Versorgung hier. 

Früher haben die Leute auch zu einem Gott aufgeschaut wenn ein Vulkan anfing auszubrechen, mittlerweile wissen die Leute wie sie sich wirklich verhalten sollten. Und aktuell hat jeder mehr Informationen in der Hand auf dem Smartphone, als alte Bibliotheken je ansammeln konnten. Unterschätze nicht die Leute und deren Fähigkeiten. Lass die Menschen einfach Menschen sein, die Menschen sind nicht so blöd wie man denkt und sie können auf sich aufpassen ohne das denen die Politiker jegliche Freiheiten nimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2020)

Es gibt da genug Gegenbeispiele. 
Es sind auch welche so blöd und fordern alle Beschränkungen aufzuheben.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aha, vergleiche noch etwas was noch vor dem Mittelalter war, wo die Leute tausende verschiedene Götter hatten und an jeden Unfug geglaubt haben.
> Zu der Zeit der Pest wusste keiner wirklich was los ist.
> Aktuell haben wir vernünftige Medizin die sehr erfolgreich bei ansteckenden Krankheiten ist. Und die von den Leuten entsprechend in Anspruch genommen wird wenn sie gebraucht wird.



Die Spanische Grippe war nicht im Mittelalter, die ist gerade mal 101 Jahr her (also ein längeres Menschenleben) und da verstand man schon die Zusammenhänge mit Viren seit mindestens 20 Jahren und wusste auch was Hygiene ist und trotzdem gab es zwischen 27 Mio. und 50 Mio. Tote dadurch...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Früher haben die Leute auch zu einem Gott aufgeschaut wenn ein Vulkan anfing auszubrechen, mittlerweile wissen die Leute wie sie sich wirklich verhalten sollten. Und aktuell hat jeder mehr Informationen in der Hand auf dem Smartphone, als alte Bibliotheken je ansammeln konnten.



Und heute glaubt immer noch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil daran  das die Erde flach ist, man bei erfolglosen Kinderwunsch den Teufel austreiben muss Desinfektionsmittel Spritzen und Knoblauch essen vor Corona schützt, Beschneidung ein religöser Brauch ist den man zu befolgen hat und Corona eine Strafe / Prüfung Gottes sei und rennen trotzdem in die Gebetshäuser, oder klagen dagegen nicht hinrennen zu dürfen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unterschätze nicht die Leute und deren Fähigkeiten. Lass die Menschen einfach Menschen sein, die Menschen sind nicht so blöd wie man denkt und sie können auf sich aufpassen ohne das denen die Politiker jegliche Freiheiten nimmt.



Ach ich unterschätze da nichts, es ist nachweislich belegt das ein erheblicher Teil der Menschen die eigene Intelligenz und Schleue drastisch überschätzt, bezeichnet man auch gerne als Dunning-Krüger-Effekt und lässt sich im Alltag immer wieder gut beobachten, u.a. gut bei Autofahrern und Motoradfahrern (ich fahre seit 10 Jahren, pah 130km/h ich krieg die Kiste auch noch bei 210 km/h unter Kontrolle gehalten und kann mit 2 Promille perfekt Auto fahren).


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, die Leute schützen sich selbst und wissen um das Risiko, deswegen ist Südkorea auch gut dabei.
> Warum übernehmen wir nicht einfach mal etwas von denen, anstatt Unfug zu machen und lassen die Leute weiter halbwegs normal leben, die Wirtschaft retten wir damit auch ohne das wir da drölf Milliarden reinpumpen müssen und alle sind zufrieden und das Virus verbreitet sich kaum?
> 
> Wenn die Südkoreaner das hinbekommen, obwohl sie recht dicht besiedelt sind usw. dann wir doch wohl auch.
> ...



Wieso wirfst du immer Südkorea und Schweden in einen Topf? 
Südkoreaner haben Erfahrung mit solchen Geschichten, Schweden nicht. 
In Schweden hast du bei ~20,300 bestätigten Fällen ~1350 genesene Personen und ~2450 Todesopfer, bei 120k Tests. 

Sag doch gleich dass einzig und allein die Wirtschaft brummen muss, koste es was es wolle. Menschenleben von Alten oder Vorerkrankten sind dann halt egal. 


Nein. Ein Mensch für den diese gesamte Situation neu ist kann das Risiko nicht für sich einschätzen. Das ist einfach BS. 
Man kann auch jetzt halbwegs normal leben, hier werden keine Wohnungstüren verschweißt oder Lebensmittelrationen ausgeteilt wie in Wuhan. 
Du bist nur zornig weil es gerade deiner Lebensplanung nicht passt. Du kannst dein Geld gerade nicht ausgeben? Buuuhuuu, wie schlimm. First World Problems würde man dazu sagen.

Ich und viele andere wollen ihr Leben nicht davon abhängig machen ob der Corona-Party-Feiernde-Dummdödel auch sein "Risiko selbst einschätzt und sich Informationen beschafft". 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> MWn. muss ein Nachweis erbracht werden, dass die Autos demontiert wurden. Also werden da nur Ersatzteile rausgenommen, das ganze Auto *darf* nicht verkauft werden.
> So gesagt wurde das in einer Doku über Autoverwerter, ob das aber noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.



Für die von der neuen Autolobby geforderten Steuerzahlergeschenke gibt es noch keine Regeln. In der letzten Runde haben Union und SPD tatsächlich gefordert, dass Autos in gutem Zustand vernichtet werden.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Wer eine ordentliche, brauchbare Maske kaufen will, und dabei auf die korrekten Maße (Stichwort Passform) wert legt, keine kleinen Kunstfasern einatmen möchte, der muß schon etwas Zeit investieren, und auch sehr genau hinschauen. Zumal das Thema "Fake-Masken" (bzw. schlechte Kopien von guten Masken) auch noch dazu kommt. Ich erinnere an das Video, wo in den Slums in Indien unter unhygienischsten Zuständen Kopien der Masken produziert wurden, die bei uns vom medizinischen Personal (u.a. während OPs) getragen wird.



Die OP-Masken sind vom Aufbau her denkbar einfach und lassen sich problemlos unter solchen Bedingungen fertigen. Sie sind dann nicht steril und sollten nicht in OPs eingesetzt werden, klar, aber wenn man nicht an offenen Wunden hantiert, sehe ich keine Probleme. (Und selbst dann wäre das Risiko bei den langen Transporten weniger wegen der Herstellung und mehr wegen nicht-sterilen Handhabung seitdem gegeben.)

Das die Masken, so wie sie getragen werden, allgemein verdammt wenig bringen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und wurde schon sehr, sehr oft festgehalten. Aber hey: Irgend ein Feigenblatt braucht ein Politiker halt, wenn er die Ansteckungszahlen für ein paar Euro Umsatz hochtreiben will.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Warum sich die Zielvorgaben ändern | tagesschau.de



Auch bekannt als "NRW Ministerpräsident weißt nachdrücklich daraufhin, dass er weder die Lage versteht noch die erste Woche Berichterstattung verarbeitet hat." 




seahawk schrieb:


> Das werden sie lernen müssen, denn die jetzige Ressourcenvernichtung ist nicht nachhaltig.  Flugreisen, große Autos, hemmungsloser Konsum alles das hat keine Zukunft. Der Wohlstand muss gerecht verteilt werden und die Abweichungen müssen minimiert werden.



Ich sehe nicht, dass Wohlstand im Moment gerecht verteilt wird. Im Gegenteil: Steuern zahlen weiterhin alle gleichmäßig, bekommen tut das Geld die Industrie. Und während Kleinunternehmer auf Hartz IV umsatteln, kassieren Immobilienbesitzer weiter in voller Höhe. Einzig die abstrakten Zahlenschieberei an der Börse belastet den reicheren Teil der Bevölkerung auf dem Papier, aber praktisch findet eine systematische Umverteilung von unten nach oben statt.




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Lockerung von Maßnahmen führt ja zwangsläufig dazu ^^
> Die Frage ist nur, will man immer wieder lockern, bis die Zahl ansteigt, und dann wieder zurückrudern?
> So nen richtigen Plan kann man nirgends erkennen.
> Das große Problem sehe ich bei den Schulöffnungen.. Wenn jemand mit (min) 15 anderen Leuten stundenlang im gleichen Raum sitzt, warum darf er dann mit maximal einem davon in die Mittagspause gehen?



Weil "Schule" genauso wie "Arbeiten" als Produktivität zählt und die steht in Deutschland eindeutig über so ollen Dingen wie "überleben". Mittagspause dagegen ist "Freizeit" und auf Freizeit hat in der Kriese nur noch ein Anrecht, wer sie sich leisten kann.




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Lockerung der Maßnahmen KANN kurzfristig überhaupt nicht diesen Effekt auslösen. Was die "Lockerungen" tatsächlich bewirken oder auch nicht, sehen wir in ca. 1,5 Wochen.
> Was wir jetzt sehen ist Ostern.



Wir sind aktuell bei einer Meldeverzögerung von 7 Tagen ab Erkrankung und die letzten Zahlen, die ich zum Krankheitsverlauf gehört habe, sprachen von 3-5 Tagen zwischen Infektion und Erkrankung. (Siehe auch RKI  -  Navigation - Schaetzung der aktuellen Entwicklung der SARS-CoV-2-Epidemie in Deutschland - Nowcasting, wie vor einigen Tagen verlinkt Coronavirus: Jetzt gehts los)

Wir sehen heute also die Ansteckungen der (späten) Nach-Osterwoche. Umgekehrt passt ausgerechnet der Tiefpunkt in den Infektionsmeldungen auf das Osterwochende. Was einerseits die Beobachtung bestätigt, dass sich die Leute an Ostern tatsächlich (noch) zusammengerissen haben und andererseits meine seit Wochen geäußerte Vermutung untermauert, dass Maßnahmen im Privatleben bereits jetzt hoffnungslos überdimensioniert sind und längst der Löwenanteil der Ansteckungen durch die komplett unreguliert weiterlaufenden Arbeitstätigen verursacht werden.




RyzA schrieb:


> Krass. Wie schnell sich seine Meinung ändern kann.



Söder hat keine Meinung, der hat nur ein Ziel: Kanzler. Und dafür muss er sich als Macher präsentieren, also den anderen immer einen Schritt voraus sein. Das war zufällig positiv, als Deutschland insgesamt noch pennend auf eine Katatsrophe zugeraßt ist und im bayrischen Aktionismus ein paar wichtige grundlegende Dinge umgesetzt wurden (Verbot von Veranstaltungen, etc.). Jetzt, wo der Infektionsfreigabe-Wettkampf in vollem Gange ist, schwenkt auch Söder in Gegenrichtung aus. Nicht ganz so extrem wie ein Laschet, weil er immer noch die Balance zwischen "Wirtschaftsretter" und "Law & Order" wahren muss, aber "nichtstun" ist für ihn keine Option. Und "Arbeitnehmer schützen" sowieso nicht.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da sieht Du, was in Ländern passieren wird, die keine Maßnahmen treffen mit einer Bevölkerung, die leider z.T. von der Hand im Mund lebt. Da gibt es keine zwei Wochen Lebensmittelvorräte. Da ist nicht fehlendes Klopapier das Problem, sondern die blose Existenz. In warmen Regionen gibt es viel weniger Erkältungskrankheiten, Grippewellen sind in Schwarzafrika weitestgehend unbekannt, nur die Mittelmeeranrainerstaaten haben wie wir jedes Jahr eine Welle. Das Virus trifft auf eine weitestgehend nicht immunisierte Population, die kulturell bedingt viel mehr Körperkontakt als "eingemauerte westliche Einzelgänger" haben.



Pack den Kolonialismus/Rassismus wieder ein, Influenza gibt es auf der ganzen Welt. In den Tropen halt nicht mit winterlicher Hochsaison, sind mit gleichmäßiger Ausbreitung das ganze Jahr über, teilweise mit Peaks in den Regenzeiten. (Gleiche Situation wie bei uns: Die Temperatur ist dem Virus verdammt egal, aber es kann sich besser ausbreiten, wenn die Leute mehr Zeit auf kleinem Raum drinne verbringen.)
Influenza - Wikipedia

Gegen Corona helfen Influenza-Immunitäten aber auch nicht, medizinische Versorgung wäre wichtiger. Leider konzentrieren sich unsere Handelsbeziehungen eher auf Waffen und Rohstoffe, weniger auf medizinische Ausbildung und Beatmungsgeräte.




keinnick schrieb:


> Die Industrie macht(e) zu, weil die Aufträge und / oder Teile von Zulieferern fehlen. Die ganze Lieferkette und der Markt sind momentan im Eimer. Und wenn er meinetwegen Freelancer ist, der für einen  solchen Betrieb normalerweise arbeitet, dann verstehe ich, warum er momentan keinen Cent verdient. Dass z. B. VW erst jetzt wieder ernsthaft anfängt zu produzieren weißt Du wahrscheinlich.





Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Stimmt halt so nicht. Die Mär davon das nur der Einzelhandel und die Gastro betroffen wäre ist wirklich unerträglich.
> Einfaches Beispiel: Eine Spedition die Industrielle Güter und Plane fährt, hat derzeit nur noch einen Bruchteil ihrer Fahrzeuge in Bewegung. Eben aufgrund des Zusammenbruchs sämtlicher Lieferketten. Entlassungen und Kurzarbeit sind dort schon sehr schnell Realität geworden.



Wenn Speditionen in Zeiten von verlängerten Transportzeiten weniger Laster auf der Straße haben, dann liegt das wohl genausowenig an Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen wie der Produktionsstop bei VW. Sondern daran, dass wir eine Krise haben und die Nachfrage nach allem, was nicht lebensnotwendig ist, in den Keller fällt. Damit hat die Regierung aber nichts zu tun und ich sehe bislang keinen Konzernboss, die Einführung von Sozialimus und Planwirtschaft fordert. Wer am freien Markt absahnen will, muss aber halt auch damit klarkommen, dass der Markt mal nicht boomt und dass er in dieser Phase seine reichlich angehäuften Reserven ausgeben muss.

Ach, alle schon verprasst? Mir kommen die Tränen.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Überspitz ausgedrückt, entsteht dieser neue Markt auf Leichen.



Welcome to Capitalism!
We got Cookies. For those who can afford them.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Das nervt mich auch. Erst wird angekündigt, es wird einheitliche Maßnahmen geben und dann macht doch wieder jeder was er will. 
Da müsste Merkel mal von oben durchgreifen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2020)

Mit welchem Recht?
Außerdem es ist Merkel, das kannst du von ihr nicht erwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

*
Polizei löst Versammlung mit 350 Menschen in Pirna auf*

_23:05 Uhr_
Im sächsischen Pirna hat die Polizei eine nicht genehmigte Versammlung von etwa 350 Menschen aufgelöst. Im Internet sei zu einem "Spaziergang" auf dem Marktplatz aufgerufen worden, teilte die Polizei mit. Dort trafen die Beamten auf die gut 350 Menschen. Die Polizei räumte den Platz den Angaben zufolge innerhalb einer Viertelstunde und nahm Ermittlungen wegen Verstößen gegen die sächsische Corona-Schutz-Verordnung auf. Ein Veranstalter habe nicht ausfindig gemacht werden können, hieß es.


Möglicherweise wieder so eine AfD-Veranstaltung. 
Ermittlungen gegen saechsischen Polizisten: Rechte demonstrieren in Pirna gegen Corona-Regeln - Politik - Tagesspiegel


*Johns Hopkins: Mehr als 60 000 Corona-Tote in den USA*

_22:26 Uhr_
In den USA sind seit Beginn der Corona-Pandemie mehr als 60.000 Menschen durch eine Infektion mit dem Virus ums Leben gekommen. Das geht aus den Daten der Universität Johns Hopkins in Baltimore hervor. Die Zahl der bestätigten Infektionen in den USA lag demnach bei 1,03 Millionen - fast ein Drittel der weltweit knapp 3,2 Millionen Fälle.
US-Präsident Donald Trump hatte noch am 17. April gesagt, seine Regierung rechne mit 60.000 bis 65.000 Toten infolge der Coronavirus-Epidemie in den USA. Angesichts der schnell steigenden Opferzahlen erscheint es nicht mehr realistisch, dass es bei diesen Zahlen bleibt. Frühere Modelle, die das Weiße Haus vorgestellt hatte, hatten mindestens 100.000 Tote in den USA vorhergesagt.


Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Spahn will "noch mehr testen" ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2020)

Sie macht nicht alles was in ihrer Macht steht, auch im Föderalismus könnte sie mehr auf den Tisch hauen. Aber das ist nicht ihre Art und das finde ich ausgesprochen Schlecht.
Merkel war schon immer eine Fahne im Wind, nicht in klassischer Hinsicht, aber wirklich Profil hat sie nicht.

Btw
Palmer ist kein Vollidiot, auch wenn ich seine Meinung so nicht stütze, aber er hat einen außerordentlich populistischen Kommunikationsstil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Mahoy:
> Siehst du, es gibt eben nicht immer nur schwarz und weiß
> 
> Für die GroKo siehts schlecht aus, die CDU/CSU entwickelt sich derzeit prächtig. Nicht das ich glauben würde das dies tatsächlich der Grund für die derzeitige Lage ist, aber es ist schlicht Fakt.



Wenn man sich anguckt, was die Opposition derzeit macht (nämlich nichts. Außer gelegentlich rumlindnern), ist es auch kein Wunder, dass die Union zulegt. Wer die vorher gewählt hat, wählt sie jetzt weiterhin, alle anderen fassen sich an den Kopf. Leider werden bei der Auswertung von Wahlumfragen selten die "weiß nicht" angegeben. (Seit wann lautet die Sonntagsfrage eigentlich "wenn wirklicher Wahl wäre?"?)



> Bezüglich der Infizierten verstehe ich dich absolut nicht. 160.000 tragen das Virus in sich (zumindest bekannt). 35.000 sind aktuell krank (Abweichungen jetzt mal "geschenkt"). Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, haben 160.000 weitere 160.000 angesteckt (Faktor 1). Stimmt laut der offiziellen Zahlen nicht, dann wärs die doppelte Anzahl. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber so ists auch offiziell ganz sicher nicht gemeint.



160000 tragen oder trugen das Virus in sich. Die Genesenen stecken aber nicht weiter an, nur die aktuell erkrankten.




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Die Zahl der aktuell Infizierten ist rückläufig. Ich ziehe einfach die Genesenen von der kumulierten Zahl der jemals Infizierten ab, das meinte ich mit rot minus grün. Das Ergebnis ist die jeweilige zeitaufgelöste Zahl der aktuell Infizierten. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



In Grundzügen ist das nicht verkehrt, aber es gibt viele Fehlerfaktoren. Allen voran dass die verschiedenen Arten von Leuten mit stark unterschiedlicher Latenz gemeldet werden, dass die Dunkelziffern bei den Gruppen unterschiedlich sind und vor allem dass sich diese beiden Aspekte ständig ändern. Das heißt deine Gesamtrechnung für vor 2 Wochen unterliegt einem anderen Fehler vom (letztlich unbekannten) realen Istwert, als die gleiche Rechnung für heute. Du kannst also nicht sagen, ob zwei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse eine Änderung der in der Zahl der Kranken oder eine Änderung in der Fehlergröße ist. Dazu kommen noch, wie von Mahoy erwähnt, die Toten die man auf jeden Fall auch von den Infizierten abziehen muss. Bei denen ist der Latenzunterschied dann besonders groß: Gerade in der Hochphase konnten Tote anhand ihrer Symptome sogar vor einem abschließenden Testergebniss in die Statistik wandern. Umgekehrt dauerte es ewig, bis Genesene berücksichtigt wurden, weil es gar keine Meldeauflagen gab, weil ihre Tests nachrangig vor neuen Verdachtsfällen behandelt wurden und natürlich auch weil man erst nach mehreren negativen Tests über einen längeren Zeitraum als genesen gilt. Letzterer Faktor gilt heute immer noch und so steigt die Zahl "Genesene" in der Statistik zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt und derzeit wegen Nachholeffekten auch schneller an, als die Anzahl der Genesenen in der Realität.

Das RKI treibt entsprechend mehr Aufwand, um einen halbwegs plausiblen R-Faktor zu ermitteln und der liegt aktuell bei ~1. Das heißt die Zahl der zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt infektiösen ist konstant. Es Genesen oder sterben genauso viele, wie neu angesteckt werden, nichts mir rückläufig.

Und "jetzt" meint in diesem Fall die Infektionslage vor Aufhebung der Schutzmaßnahmen, also vor einer Woche. "Heute" dürfte das R schon wieder deutlich über 1 gestiegen sein, die Zahl der zu einem Zeitpunkt Infektiösen steigt also wieder, aber "heute" wird erst in 10 Tagen das "jetzt" der Statistiker sein. (Und R-Faktor ist ggf. noch etwas weiter verzögert, weil man eben mehr Faktoren für eine seriöse Schätzung einarbeiten muss.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Helfen da keine Blutverdünner?



Wenn es tatsächlich normale Thrombosen sind: Doch. Aber die werden bettlägigen Patienten in Krankenhäusern schon routinemäßig verabreicht, wir sprechen also schon von verdünntem Blut. Die Dosis kann man bei Entzündungskrankheiten wie Covid 19 auch nicht einfach steigern, denn dann besteht Gefahr, dass Entzündungswunden z.B. im Lungengewebe nicht verschlosen werden und der Patient am eigenen Blut erstickt.
Die Häufung von Trombosen bei Covid 19 (wir hatten ja auch schon entsprechende Befunde in der Luge thematisiert) könnte aber auch bedeuten, dass der Virus direkt dafür sorgt. Da muss man erstmal gucken, ob herkömmliche Blutverdünner überhaupt diesen Wirkmechanismus treffen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann ja die Förderung an Elektroautos koppeln. Allerdings gibt es ja heute schon eine gute Förderung für Elektroautos.



Die gibt es in der Tat und nicht zu knapp.
Was es weiterhin nicht gibt:
- Elektroautos, die auf breiter Front etwas anderes als ÖPNV oder Home Office ersetzen könnten.
- Überschüssigen Grünstrom, mit dem Elektroautos CO2-neutral fahren könnten
- Genug Lademöglichkeiten, damit Elektroautos CO2-arm mit durchschnittlichem Strommix statt CO2-reich mit Kohlestrom (schlimmer als Benziner) fahren könnten
- Bezahlbare Elektroautos, deren Einsatzspektrum selbst mit Zugang zu CO2-armer Primärenergie ihre eigenen Herstellungsaufwand wieder reinholen könnten (ein Kurzstrecken-City-Flitzer als Drittwagen kommt nicht auf 100000 km)

Aber das alles spielt auch keine Rolle, wenn man nicht die Umwelt, sondern die Profite der deutschen Autoindustrie retten will. Und das letztere viel wichtiger als erste sind, sollte ja bekannt sein.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die einzig verlässliche Methode bei den Todesfällen ist der Abgleich der durchschnittlichen Sterberate im gleichen Zeitraum vergangener Jahre.



Ich will nicht sagen, dass die anderen Maßnahmen verlässlich sind, aber diese ist es definitiv nicht. Wir aktuell eine hohe Stressbelastung (=> mehr Herzinfarkte), eine Verkehrsreduktion (=> weniger Unfalltote), verschobene Operationen (=> weniger Folgeprobleme und mehr vor-OP-Tote), vermutlich mehr Unfälle im Haushalt, weniger Influenza-Infektionen, etc. etc.
Es wird lange dauern, ehe die Statistiken soweit aufgearbeitet sind, dass sich der Effekt nur von Corona abzeichnet.



> Aber kein Problem, wenn wir spürbare Zahlen haben möchten, brauchen wir nur die Eindämmungsmaßnahmen aussetzen. Dann bekommen wir doch noch Zustände wie in den derzeitigen Brennpunkten der Pandemie und alle Zweifler geben endlich Ruhe.
> Das ist nämlich das Hauptproblem von Handeln und Unterlassen: Die Gegner des Handelns bewerten die Situation, wie sie *durch* das Handeln aussieht und verkennen komplett, dass die Situation durch das von ihn geforderte Unterlassen so aussehen würde, dass sie kein Unterlassen wünschen würden.



Noch besser: Sie vergleichen die Dunkelziffer-behafteten dank-Maßnahmen-Situation mit den Dunkelziffer-korrigierten Schätzungen eines extremen Grippejahres. Und zwar mit der Summe aller 12 Monate. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na blos gut das diese Leute nie Soldaten im Ersten Weltkrieg waren...
> Zwei Jahre lang immer wieder regelmäßig mit das komplette Gesicht bedeckener Gasmaske die Nächte im Erdbunker schlafen müssen, wegen möglichen Giftgasangriffen (auch im Sommer bei 30 Grad), hätte diese Leute vermutlich direkt nach 4 Wochen in den Selbstmord getrieben.



Helf mir mal kurz weiter, aber welchen Kombination aus Lohnhöhe, direkter Versorgungsleistungen, Einsatzzulage bei tatsächlicher Lebensgefahr, Altersversorgung, Lebensarbeitszeit und Wochenarbeitszeit muss man aktuell noch mal bieten, damit jemand diesen Scheiß unter der Bezeichnung "Soldatin" mitmacht? Und wie viele sagen trotzdem "Nein Danke"? Und was bekommt ein Kassierer?

Gemeinhin gelten die Lebensumstände des ersten Weltkriegs auch nicht als angemessenen Durchschnittsniveau für Deutschland im Jahr 2020...




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich finde das klasse. Autofahren nur noch mit Maske, demonstrieren mit Maske. Sauber! So gehört das! Es ist übrigens eine sau gute egoisitsche Straterie. Jetzt allen erklären, dasds es total harmlos ist, sich selber noch zwei Monate zurückziehen, und dann haben sich die Deppen dadraußen alle selber angesteckt und die Epidemie flacht ab.



Autofahren mit Maske ist weiterhin verboten. Das gilt auch für berufliche Fahrten...
(Muss ich weiter ins Detail gehen? Denke nicht.)




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von einer BioTA erklären lassen, wie eine PCR genau funktioniert....
> False Positives sind da fast unmöglich, außer durch menschliches Versagen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal PCR schon seit Jahrzehnten für die DNA-Analyse zum Einsatz kommt und dort liegen die Genauigkeiten für Vaterschaftsnachweise und Tatortspuren auch bei 99,999%.



Die PCR an sich ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Marker. Die PCR sorgt nur dafür, dass man genug Untersuchungsmaterial hat. Aber dann kann zum einen die Chemie zur Erkennung eines Treffers versagen (eher unwahrscheinlich/kein größerer Fehler als bei anderen Tests dieses Prinzips), vor allem aber testet man eben nur auf ein paar synthetisierte Sars-Cov2-Sequenzen. Es kann weder ausgeschlossen werden, dass eine Virusmutation zu einem falsch-negativen-Ergebnis führt, noch das ein anderes Corona-Virus ein falsch-positiv auslöst. Afaik sind die Tests derzeit so ausgelegt, dass letzterer Fehler viel wahrscheinlicher als ersterer ist (lieber umsonst behandelt als einen Infizierten übersehen), aber fehlerfrei sind sie garantiert nicht.

Zu Vaterschaftests finde ich derart viele Neunen übrigens nur auf Anbieterseiten. Zwar kann man dieser Sicherheit durch entsprechend viele sicherlich irgendwann erreichen, aber je nach Ähnlichkeit der potentiellen Väter dürften Standard-80-€-Verfahren dass nicht annähernd schaffen. In der Praxis ist das auch gar nicht nötig, weil ja meist nur ein beschränkter, in der Regel einzähliger Personenbereich in Frage kommt, aber Coronaviren-Mutationen gibt es verdammt viele.




seahawk schrieb:


> Das nehmen wir täglich für unser normales Leben in Kauf.
> 
> - Opfer durch den Autoverkehr
> - Opfer durch die Luftverschmutzung
> ...



Warum Luftverschmutzung ignoriert wird, ist eine gute Frage. "Wirtschaft" die häufigste Antwort. Für die anderen Punkte gilt: "Weil selber schuld". Genauso wie niemand großes Mitleid mit ungeimpften Risikopatienten hat, die an Influenza sterben. Aber das gilt eben nicht für Covid-19. Hier kann nur die Allgemeinheit das Risiko minimieren und damit wird die Rettung von Leben auf einmal zu einer allgemein wichtigen Aufgabe.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> Soloselbständige und Betriebe bis 4 Mitarbeiter oder 10 Mitarbeiten haben mehr als selten Tochtergesellschaften!



Umgekehrt: Unternehmen haben Tochtergesellschaften mit 10 Mitarbeitern. Den Werksschutz, die Kantinenküche, die Putzfrauen, die IT,... - alles outgesourced und jedes für sich ein "bedrohtes Unternehmen". Von Betrieben mit Filialnetzwerk (!= Franchises) ganz zu schweigen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nach neuen Erkentnissen des BfArM reicht es wohl nicht aus seine Schutzmaske 30 Minuten bei 70°C trockener Hitze zu desinfizieren, um alle Covid-19 Viren abzutöten. Die neue Empfehlung sieht vor die Maske 90 Minuten bei 90°C trockener Hitze zu desinfizieren:
> 
> Nach Bericht im ZDF: Institut korrigiert Desinfektions-Anleitung fuer die Schutzmaske | WEB.DE



Hat echt mal jemand 30/70 trocken genannt? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind da in vor-Corona-Zeiten eher 200 bis 400 °C vorgesehen gewesen und selbst feucht immer noch deutlich über 100. Klar, ersteres kann man vielen Masken nicht zumuten und niemand hat einen Autoklaven zu Hause, aber 110-150 °C sollten wenigstens drin sein. Oder im Falle von Corona halt gründlich waschen, um die Lipidhülle zu zerstören.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Zumindest die normalen Tücher als Maskenersatz sind oft nur bis 60°C waschbar.


Ich bin mal gespannt, was in den Hauptverfahren in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren da entschieden wird, auch wenn die Eilverfahren aufgrund der Gesundheitsgefahr erstmal abgewiesen werden.
BVerfG: Fitnessstudios bleiben wegen Corona geschlossen | LTO.de

Bei den Geschäften sind sich die Gerichte in den Bundesländern auch nicht einig:
VGH Hessen: 800-Quadratmeter-Kriterium rechtmäßig | LTO.de
Gerichte zum Verkaufsverbot: ein juristischer Flickenteppich | LTO.de

Manche Klagen waren aber von Anfang an chancenlos:
VGH: Gaststätten in Baden-Württemberg bleiben zu - Restaurants sind eben kein Einzelhandel | LTO.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Autofahren mit Maske ist weiterhin verboten. Das gilt auch für berufliche Fahrten...
> (Muss ich weiter ins Detail gehen? Denke nicht.).



Das ist zu pauschal. Richtig ist es so:

_... Was bedeutet das fürs *Autofahren*? ADAC Juristen weisen darauf hin: Wer sich mit einem Mundschutz hinter das Lenkrad eines *Kraftfahrzeugs *begibt,  muss darauf achten, dass die ausschlaggebenden Gesichtszüge im  Wesentlichen weiterhin auszumachen sind. Bei den handelsüblichen Masken  sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, da das Gesicht damit im  Normalfall noch zu erkennen ist. 
_
_Bei den* selbstgemachten Masken*  kann es jedoch vorkommen, dass diese das Gesicht zu weit verdecken. Bei  einem Mundschutz aus Gesundheitsgründen soll vorübergehend aus  Opportunitätsgründen von einer Ahndung abgesehen werden. Das ist alles  eine *Einzelfallentscheidung *und steht letztendlich im Ermessen des Polizeibeamten.  ..._
Coronavirus: Mundschutz im Auto | ADAC



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat echt mal jemand 30/70 trocken  genannt? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind da in vor-Corona-Zeiten  eher 200 bis 400 °C vorgesehen gewesen und selbst feucht immer noch  deutlich über 100. Klar, ersteres kann man vielen Masken nicht zumuten  und niemand hat einen Autoklaven zu Hause, aber 110-150 °C sollten  wenigstens drin sein. Oder im Falle von Corona halt gründlich waschen,  um die Lipidhülle zu zerstören.


Bügeln und in die Sonne hängen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pack den Kolonialismus/Rassismus wieder ein, Influenza gibt es auf der ganzen Welt.


Das sagte das RKI. Ich such mal einen Link dazu. Es ist wohl kein Rassismus, Herzelchen, wenn man darauf hinweist, dass es in warmen Regionen keine Grippewellen gibt. Das ist ein geographisches Thema und kein Rassismus. Sowas nervt.

Gut, hier steht etwas anderes. Wundert mich, warum Drosten das einmal sagte, als es um warmes Wetter ging und um seine Hoffnung, dass die Coronawelle damit reduziert wird
Die Grippe grassiert auch in Afrika: www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de

Spannend, sie ist südlich der Sahara sofar besomders häufig. Sieh an:
Influenza: Bis zu 650.000 Tote durch Atemwegserkrankungen
...


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wundert mich, warum Drosten das einmal sagte, als es um warmes Wetter ging und um seine Hoffnung, dass die Coronawelle damit reduziert wird



Da wusste man noch nicht so viel drüber und dachte noch, das wird mehr über Oberflächen übertragen, wo dann entsprechend Sonneneintrahlung geholfen hätte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist zu pauschal. Richtig ist es so:
> 
> _... Was bedeutet das fürs *Autofahren*? ADAC Juristen weisen darauf hin: Wer sich mit einem Mundschutz hinter das Lenkrad eines *Kraftfahrzeugs *begibt,  muss darauf achten, dass die ausschlaggebenden Gesichtszüge im  Wesentlichen weiterhin auszumachen sind. Bei den handelsüblichen Masken  sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, da das Gesicht damit im  Normalfall noch zu erkennen ist.
> _
> ...


Die Sterblichkeit in der Subsahararegion ist sehr hoch und nicht die Häufigkeit.

Die Frau im ADAC Artikel ist nicht mehr erkennbar und das ist ne Handelsübliche Maske.


----------



## Leob12 (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gut, hier steht etwas anderes. Wundert mich, warum Drosten das einmal sagte, als es um warmes Wetter ging und um seine Hoffnung, dass die Coronawelle damit reduziert wird
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ein Faktor welcher eine Reduzierung begünstigen könnte dass man im Sommer halt öfters lüftet, sich mehr bewegt und sich die Menschen quasi besser und weiter verteilen (können). 
Bzgl der höheren Temperatur hat er da immer im Konjunktiv gesprochen, dass es sein könnte, aber man noch zu wenig darüber weiß. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

Peter Altmaier erwartet schlimmste Rezession fuer Deutschland | WEB.DE

Wenn das 2008 toppt, wovon man ja ausgeht, stehen uns harte Zeiten bevor.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2020)

Tesla-Chef leugnet Coronavirus: Musk nennt Massnahmen "faschistisch" - n-tv.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Umziehen wollte ich, da dieser Ort nur via Fähre oder Flugzeug erreichbar ist (und ich habe 3 Möglichkeiten für die Möbel: Luftfracht, Seefracht oder Transporter und für mich selbst habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten: fliegen oder mit einem Transporter oder Auto quer über Frankreich, Spanien und Portugal zu fahren - oder halt ne andere Route die östlicher verläuft aber ebenfalls einige Länder durchquert). Es ist aktuell unmöglich dahin zu kommen. Schiffe dürfen da nicht mehr anlegen, alle Auslandsflüge wurden gekappt, ich kann da nicht mal via Schiff einreisen - die lassen keinen an Land. Nicht das Virus lässt keinen an Land sondern die übertriebenen Maßnahmen und Panik.



Auf nach Madeira! Wenns bei Unge klappt, dann auch bei dir 



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Tesla-Chef leugnet Coronavirus: Musk nennt Massnahmen "faschistisch" - n-tv.de


Zwischen das Virus leugnen und Maßnahmen anzweifeln/kritisieren ist aber ein großer Unterschied


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Helf mir mal kurz weiter, aber welchen Kombination aus Lohnhöhe, direkter Versorgungsleistungen, Einsatzzulage bei tatsächlicher Lebensgefahr, Altersversorgung, Lebensarbeitszeit und Wochenarbeitszeit muss man aktuell noch mal bieten, damit jemand diesen Scheiß unter der Bezeichnung "Soldatin" mitmacht? Und wie viele sagen trotzdem "Nein Danke"? Und was bekommt ein Kassierer?



Ich weiß nicht ob es gerade nur mir so geht, aber ich kann dir nicht recht folgen worauf genau du mit der Aussage hinaus willst?

Es ging mir mit meinen Post doch letztlich darum dass das tragen einer OP Maske in Punkto Erträglichkeit (weiß ja nicht ob du schon mal eine Gasmaske die wirklich das komplette Gesicht bedeckt auf hattest und wenn ob länger als 5 Minuten) über Dauer, gerade im Bezug darauf das man die "Corona-Maske" in der Regel nicht 8h am Stück und beim schlafen, selbst unter weniger erträglichen Temperaturen, tragen muss im Vergleich zu dem Umstand wie wehement sich in Teilen unserer Gesellschaft über das tragen einer OP-Maske beschwert wird und der Nichtwahl die im Ersten Weltkrieg damit einhergehen stark überzogen, ja schon regelrecht weinerlich, wirkt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2020)

Zumal die "Maske" im WW1 zum Teil auch uringetränkte Stofftücher waren. Wer ne echte Gasmaske hatte konnte sich noch glücklich schätzen.
Aber das ist halt auch kein Maßstab den man im 21. Jahrhundert in Friedenszeiten anlegen möchte.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumal die "Maske" im WW1 zum Teil auch uringetränkte Stofftücher waren. Wer ne echte Gasmaske hatte konnte sich noch glücklich schätzen.
> Aber das ist halt auch kein Maßstab den man im 21. Jahrhundert in Friedenszeiten anlegen möchte.



Es geht ja auch nicht darum es heute als Maßstab anlegen zu wollen, aber es als unzumutbar darzustellen eine OP-Maske zu tragen, oder ein Tuch, über ca. etwas mehr als 1/3 der Gesischtsfläche, wirkt im Vergleich dazu als würde dir jemand sagen es wäre unzumutbar ist einem Smart der aktuell Generation zu fahren (OP-Maske), wenn die Alternative ein Trabant ist (Gasmaske), nur weil man keinen Mercedes der E-Klasse fahren darf (ohne Maske).


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Krebsart ab. Gebärmutterhalskrebs ist durchaus  ansteckend und wird über Viren übertragen. Wer den Krebs hat, hat auch  die Viren. Lebenslang.



Dagegen kann man sich ja impfen lassen. Ich hab meine Tochter impfen lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das alles spielt auch keine Rolle, wenn man nicht die Umwelt, sondern die Profite der deutschen Autoindustrie retten will. Und das letztere viel wichtiger als erste sind, sollte ja bekannt sein.



Der Fußball muss auch gerettet werden und deswegen gibt es da eine Extrawurst, die andere nicht bekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wegen Insolvenz für andere - einige werden es tun, andere werden sich mit den Krediten noch weiter verschulden und darauf hoffen das es irgendwie gehen wird. Dazu gibt es keine klaren Ansagen, alle 2 Wochen in Salamitaktik was machen ist Gift für die Wirtschaft. Ohne Wirtschaft wird es keine Impfstoffe geben, kein Geld um diese dort zu kaufen wo sie entwickelt werden, keine Logistik um die Bevölkerung zu versorgen etc.



Da kam gestern auch ein Bericht dazu bei NTV.
Unternehmen werden Kredite aufnehmen, sich massiv verschulden, und es kommen ein paar harte Jahre auf sie/uns zu. Man wird Kosten sparen müssen, kaum neue Leute einstellen usw. Diese Grippe wird uns ziemlich fertig machen.

Naja mal abwarten, im Juni/Juli wird es langsam wieder anlaufen, Lieferketten werden sich hoffentlich wieder bessern und der Markt etwas an Aufschwung gewinnen.
Ansonsten sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## seahawk (30. April 2020)

Das ist ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Du kannst alle Beschränkungen aufheben, wenn der Virus sich wieder verbreitet stützt das die Wirtschaft auch nicht. Ab einem gewissen Punkt isolieren sich die Leute freiwillig von ganz alleine.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2020)

Nun das aktuelle R liegt bei 0,75 trotz Ostern etc


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gibt mir dazu eine einzige wissenschaftliche Quelle. Der aktuelle Test liefert eine große Menge falscher negativ Ergebnisse, die aufgrund von falscher Probenvorbereitung nur ein negatives Ergebnis vortäuscht. Was natürlich passieren kann, sind Verunreinigungen bei der Probeentnahme oder Vertauschen der Ergebnisse. Das liegt aber nicht am Test. Aber das sind methodosche Fehler, die nicht dem Test zuzuordnen sind.



Das habe ich schon getan (ein paar Beiträge vorher). Auch DKK007 hat einen Heise Artikel verlinkt, der das bestätigt, jedoch auch mindestens einen Test erwähnt, der die 100 / 100 % erbringt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und welchen Sinn hat es "darauf hinzuweisen"?
> Gegen Straßenverkehrstote wird viel getan, gegen Krebs wird viel getan, gegen was wird denn "scheinbar nichts" unternommen?
> Denkst du nicht dass multiresistente Keime nach Covid-19 stärker in den Fokus rücken könnten weil die Leute dann für dieses Thema eher sensibilisiert sind?


Weiß ich nicht. Das Thema ist seit über 10 Jahren bekannt und bisher hat es auch niemanden interessiert. Millionen Menschen sind bereits gestorben. Wenn das nicht Grund genug ist, weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Du kannst alle Beschränkungen aufheben, wenn der Virus sich wieder verbreitet stützt das die Wirtschaft auch nicht. Ab einem gewissen Punkt isolieren sich die Leute freiwillig von ganz alleine.


Das wäre dann immerhin freiwillig. Ich könnte selbst entscheiden ob ich das Risiko eingehe oder nicht.


Anstieg von 300k in einem Monat, WTF.
Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Zahl der Arbeitslosen steigt auf 2,644 Millionen &#8211; Mehr als 10 Millionen in Kurzarbeit - WELT

1/8 der Deutschen in Kurzarbeit. Das kann ja nur gut gehen.


----------



## seahawk (30. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das wäre dann immerhin freiwillig. Ich könnte selbst entscheiden ob ich das Risiko eingehe oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Anstieg von 300k in einem Monat, WTF.
> ...



Die Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheiten ist auch falsch. Jeder sollte tun dürfen was er für richtig hält.


----------



## blu3fire (30. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das wäre dann immerhin freiwillig. Ich könnte selbst entscheiden ob ich das Risiko eingehe oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Anstieg von 300k in einem Monat, WTF.
> Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Zahl der Arbeitslosen steigt auf 2,644 Millionen &#8211; Mehr als 10 Millionen in Kurzarbeit - WELT



Bitte richtig lesen. Die Arbeitslosenzahl ist um 308k gestiegen und nicht von auf... aber die 10 Mio. Kurzarbeiter sind auch heftig...schon übel wenn man plötzlich nur noch 60% vom eigentlichen Lohn hat...

Aber durch Corona werden mehr Existenzen vernichtet werden als sonst was...und es werden wegen Corona mehr Menschen Sterben als mit... Jetzt wird schon davon ausgegangen, dass dank Corona größere Hungersnöte drohen...

Die meistens Menschen die an "Corona gestorben sind", sind einfach mit Corona gestorben und nicht durch Corona. Wenn ich jetzt gegen einen Baum fahre und sterbe und dabei noch mit Corona infiziert bin, werde ich auch als Corona Opfer gezählt werden, genau wie jemand der Krebs hat, sowieso gestorben wäre und Corona ihn einfach den "letzten Rest" gegeben hat.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Die meistens Menschen die an "Corona gestorben sind", sind einfach mit Corona gestorben und nicht durch Corona. Wenn ich jetzt gegen einen Baum fahre und sterbe und dabei noch mit Corona infiziert bin, werde ich auch als Corona Opfer gezählt werden, genau wie jemand der Krebs hat, sowieso gestorben wäre und Corona ihn einfach den "letzten Rest" gegeben hat.



Ich kenne da auch ein Beispiel:
_
Sie:  Sag mal, bin ich in der Quarantänezeit dicker geworden?
Er:  Naja du warst nie wirklich schlank

Todeszeitpunkt: 16:23 Uhr
Todesursache: Corona_






blu3fire schrieb:


> Aber durch Corona werden mehr Existenzen vernichtet werden als sonst  was...und es werden wegen Corona mehr Menschen Sterben als mit... Jetzt  wird schon davon ausgegangen, dass dank Corona größere Hungersnöte  drohen...


Ja das wird alles noch auf uns zu kommen.

PS: Das mit der Arbeitslosenzahl hab ich schon richtig geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun das aktuelle R liegt bei 0,75 trotz Ostern etc



Frag in 2-3 Wochen noch mal nach.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun das aktuelle R liegt bei 0,75 trotz Ostern etc


Mich wundert es, das angeblich der Wert von 0,9 auf 0,75, in nur einen Tag gesunken ist. Irgendetwas stimmt da doch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag in 2-3 Wochen noch mal nach.


Das habt ihr zu Ostern auch gesagt, ihr habt auch gesagt, dass wir nur 2 bis 3 Wochen hinter Italien liegen.
Hat sich alles nicht bewahrheitet, deswegen bin ich positiv gestimmt. 





RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, das angeblich der Wert von 0,9 auf 0,75, in nur einen Tag gesunken ist. Irgendetwas stimmt da doch nicht.


Von 3 Tages Mittel auf 4 Tages Mittel gegangen


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. April 2020)

Sie verwenden jetzt ein gleitendes Mittel über vier Tage statt drei. Ich hatte ja bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass es eine Wellenbewegung bei den täglichen Infiziertenzahlen gibt (auch bei den Zahlen des rückgerechneten Erkrankungsdatums). Das nimmt man jetzt etwas raus. Dazu passt auch die Formel, mit der der R-Wert ermittelt wird. Die geht nämlich 4 Tage zurück.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Die meistens Menschen die an "Corona gestorben sind", sind einfach mit Corona gestorben und nicht durch Corona. Wenn ich jetzt gegen einen Baum fahre und sterbe und dabei noch mit Corona infiziert bin, werde ich auch als Corona Opfer gezählt werden, genau wie jemand der Krebs hat, sowieso gestorben wäre und Corona ihn einfach den "letzten Rest" gegeben hat.



Das ist falsch!
Langsam sollte es doch der letzte Vollidiot endlich mal verstanden haben!

Die Todesursache bei einem Unfall ist der Unfall. Das lässt sich sehr eindeutig anhand des Traumas feststellen. Dann testet auch keiner mehr auf Corona. 
Auch der mit Krebs hätte noch ein paar Jahre leben können ohne Corona. 

Zumal du mit Corona gar nicht Autofahren darfst. Denn  wegen der Quarantäne darfst du da gar nicht aus dem Haus, sonst geht es zwei Jahre in den Bau.


----------



## Leob12 (30. April 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon getan (ein paar Beiträge vorher). Auch DKK007 hat einen Heise Artikel verlinkt, der das bestätigt, jedoch auch mindestens einen Test erwähnt, der die 100 / 100 % erbringt.
> 
> 
> Weiß ich nicht. Das Thema ist seit über 10 Jahren bekannt und bisher hat es auch niemanden interessiert. Millionen Menschen sind bereits gestorben. Wenn das nicht Grund genug ist, weiß ich es auch nicht.



Wann ist denn Atomkraft hinterfragt worden? Nach Fukushima. 
Es braucht halt leider immer einen besonderen Anlass. Ist nicht immer gut, keine Frage, aber besser spät als nie. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal du mit Corona gar nicht Autofahren darfst. Denn  wegen der Quarantäne darfst du da gar nicht aus dem Haus, sonst geht es zwei Jahre in den Bau.


Natürlich kannst du Autofahren, wenn du keine Sympthome hast und nicht mal weist das du Corona hast.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du Autofahren, wenn du keine Sympthome hast und nicht mal weist das du Corona hast.



Dann wirst du aber auch nicht als Corona-Infizierter aufgeführt.

Ansonsten einfach testen lassen. Genügend Kapazitäten sind ja nun vorhanden.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. April 2020)

Die Änderung der Reproduktionsrate dürfte sich auch auf die heutige Konferenz zwsichen Merkel und den Ministerpräsidenten auswirken. Ich bin mal gespannt, was da heute herauskommt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Heute gar nichts. Die nächsten Entscheidungen fallen am 6. Mai. Erstmal muss man mindestens 2 Wochen warten, wie sich die aktuellen Öffnungen auswirken und die gelten erst sei 20.04.2020, also noch keine 2 Wochen.
Die aktuellen Beschränkungen bleiben erstmal bis 10.05. bestehen.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/merkel-laender-corona-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Braun: Kontaktbeschränkungen mindestens bis 10. Mai*
> 
> Die bis zum 3. Mai geltenden Kontaktbeschränkungen sollen laut Kanzleramtschef Helge Braun zunächst bis zum 10. Mai verlängert werden. Das kündigte der CDU-Politiker im Interview mit dem TV-Sender n-tv an. Die größere Diskussion über weitere Öffnungsschritte werde bei der Beratung am 6. Mai erfolgen.



Merkel und Laender beraten: Erst mal Pause beim Lockern? | tagesschau.de


----------



## blu3fire (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!
> Langsam sollte es doch der letzte Vollidiot endlich mal verstanden haben!
> 
> Die Todesursache bei einem Unfall ist der Unfall. Das lässt sich sehr eindeutig anhand des Traumas feststellen.
> ...



Etwas passt dir nicht, weil du eine andere Meinung hast, schon ist es falsch und die Personen werden von dir beleidigt. Prima, Beifall von mir. Da frage ich mich wie alt du bist, in der Pubertät würde ich mal sagen.


Gibt genug Fälle wo es genauso ist, jemand hatte einen Herzinfakt oder eine andere Erkrankung, ist gestorben und es wird Covid19 zugeschrieben, da die Person auch mit SARS-cov2 infiziert war. Ist fakt!


Habe ich gestern schon geschrieben, Prof. Plüscher Gerichtsmediziner, hat bereits eine Großzahl an "Covid19 Opfern" obduziert, die meistens wären seiner Aussage nach so oder so in nächster Zeit gestorben.

Prof. Dr. Streeck Virologe des Uniklinikum Bonn hält die Maßnahme auch für übertrieben.

Diese Menschen sind wohl für dich auch alles Vollidioten, weil sie deine Meinung nicht teilen oder wie ist das?


Und ich darf Autofahren wenn ich Corona habe, wenn ich es nicht weiß und niemand anderes, dann darf ich es wohl. Gibt ja genug Menschen die daran erkrankt sind ohne es mitzubekommen. (Thema Dunkelziffer)


----------



## blu3fire (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann wirst du aber auch nicht als Corona-Infizierter aufgeführt.
> 
> Ansonsten einfach testen lassen. Genügend Kapazitäten sind ja nun vorhanden.



Es wird niemand ohne Symptomatik getestet...und Fieber ist dafür eins der ausschlagenden Symptome.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2020)

Corona: Kurz vor Merkels Gipfel heute: Erste Entscheidung gefallen - Kontaktsperren verlaengert | Politik
Bis 10. Mai verlängert.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann wirst du aber auch nicht als Corona-Infizierter aufgeführt.
> 
> Ansonsten einfach testen lassen. Genügend Kapazitäten sind ja nun vorhanden.



Jain,
also ich habe erst vor kurzem wieder gehört das sich jemand testen lassen wollte, und der Doc es ihm einfach nicht gestatten hat (obwohl er zumindest irgendwelche Beschwerden hatte).
Er hat ihn dann auf Influenza/Grippe getestet, und das Ergebnis war positiv.
Der Arzt meinte dann zu ihm, wenn ich sie jetzt noch auf Corona testen würde, wäre auch das positiv. Also lassen wir es lieber und sie machen sich nicht verrückt.^^


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Es wird niemand ohne Symptomatik getestet...und Fieber ist dafür eins der ausschlagenden Symptome.



Das ist falsch. Diese Einschränkung wurde mittlerweile aufgehoben, weil eben nicht alle Symptome haben, oder erst nach 2-3 Wochen.
Coronavirus: 40 Prozent mehr Tests in Deutschland | tagesschau.de



blu3fire schrieb:


> Etwas passt dir nicht, weil du eine andere Meinung hast, schon ist es falsch



Es geht nicht um eine Meinung, sondern um deine FakeNews, die ich schon zum 10. Mal korrigiert hab. Langsam reicht es mal.


----------



## blu3fire (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Diese Einschränkung wurde mittlerweile aufgehoben, weil eben nicht alle Symptome haben, oder erst nach 2-3 Wochen.
> Coronavirus: 40 Prozent mehr Tests in Deutschland | tagesschau.de
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht falsch! Ohne Symptome wird immer noch nicht getestet. Jetzt braucht man dann vielleicht kein Fieber mehr...

Davon abgesehen verbreite ich keine Fakenews sondern beziehe mich auf Wissenschaftler wie Prof. Plüscher oder Prof. Dr. Streeck.


----------



## fipS09 (30. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Es ist nicht falsch! Ohne Symptome wird immer noch nicht getestet. Jetzt braucht man dann vielleicht kein Fieber mehr...


Bei mir wurde vor einigen Tagen ein Studentenwohnheim mit 7 infizierten freiwillig getestet. 159 Bewohner haben sich testen lassen, der Großteil wohl ohne jegliche Symptome.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Prof. Plüscher hat aber auch nur 100 Leute obduziert. In ganz Deutschland gibt es aber über 6000 Tote.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde vor einigen Tagen ein Studentenwohnheim mit 7 infizierten freiwillig getestet. 159 Bewohner haben sich testen lassen, der Großteil wohl ohne jegliche Symptome.



Was auch sinnvoll ist, wenn es bestätigte Fälle im Umfeld ist. 
Gibt es schon Ergebnisse?

Die Verteilung hängt jetzt natürlich davon ab, wie viele Kontakte es gab, also ob sich alle in ihren Zimmern aufgehalten haben, oder ob es große Partys gab. In einer 5er-WG ist dann natürlich eine Ausbreitung auch eher möglich, als wenn jemand alleine wohnt.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

Prinzipiell ist es ja gut wenn künftig mehr gestestet werden kann. 
Anfangs war das vermutlich einfach nicht möglich. Da wurde man ja im Grunde nur dann getestet, wenn man belegen konnte das man mit einem Infizierten in Kontakt war. Sonst war man raus.
Da wurde man selbst mit Fieber und Husten nicht getestet.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Es war nicht vermutlich nicht möglich, es gab einfach nicht genügend Tests. Das ist aber jetzt anders.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Prof. Plüscher hat aber auch nur 100 Leute obduziert. In ganz Deutschland gibt es aber über 6000 Tote.



Ja, sowas nennt sich in der Statistik Stichprobe und daraus kann man schon Schlüsse ziehen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass die Stichprobe repräsentativ ist. Wenn es sich nur um Patienten mit Atemwegsvorerkrankungen gehandelt hat, wäre sie das nicht. Ich habe aber keine Informationen darüber.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. April 2020)

Kinder und Corona: Genauso infektioes wie Erwachsene

Mal gucken bei uns in der Stadt ist jetzt schon was los, naja ist auch Ruhrpott


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kinder und Corona: Genauso infektioes wie Erwachsene



Die Seite geht nicht.

Die geht:
Kinder und Corona: Genauso infektioes wie Erwachsene | FAZ


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kinder und Corona: Genauso infektioes wie Erwachsene
> 
> Mal gucken bei uns in der Stadt ist jetzt schon was los, naja ist auch Ruhrpott



Daher sehe ich es auch problematisch, dass manche Leute denken, es wäre nur ein Problem für Ü60.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Seite geht nicht.



Bei mir geht die im Pale Moon, ist aber die Mobilseite.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2020)

Erste Studienergebnisse zu Corona-Wirkstoff Remdesivir | GMX


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

Facebook steckt Corona gut weg | Aktien News | boerse.ARD.de

Wieso hab ich eigentlich nicht in soziale Medien oder Dating Apps investiert. Argh.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Facebook steckt Corona gut weg | Aktien News | boerse.ARD.de
> 
> Wieso hab ich eigentlich nicht in soziale Medien oder Dating Apps investiert. Argh.



Weil man sich sonst irgendwie schmutzig fühlt, wenn man es machen würde?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das habt ihr zu Ostern auch gesagt, ihr habt auch gesagt, dass wir nur 2 bis 3 Wochen hinter Italien liegen.
> Hat sich alles nicht bewahrheitet, deswegen bin ich positiv gestimmt. Von 3 Tages Mittel auf 4 Tages Mittel gegangen



Was soll dieses "ihr" Gequatsche? 
Warte einfach ab.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

In Großbritannien ist die Zahl der Toten deutlich gestiegen und liegt mit über 26.000 deutlich über denen in Frankreich und Spanien, wo man noch knapp unter 25.000 liegt.

In den USA gibt es mittlerweile über 1 Million Infizierte und 61.000 Tote.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil man sich sonst irgendwie schmutzig fühlt, wenn man es machen würde?


Ich würde mir auch "Beate Uhse" oder "Dildo4U" Aktien kaufen, wenn die durch die Decke gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch "Beate Uhse" oder "Dildo4U" Aktien kaufen, wenn die durch die Decke gehen.



Ja das ja auch ein all zu natürliches Bedürfnis des Menschen, aber Facebook, mal ehrlich, das doch ehr wie Fußpilz. 
Viele nutzen / haben es, aber brauchen tut es eigentlich keiner.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viele nutzen / haben es, aber brauchen tut es eigentlich keiner.


Für den Daily Cringe und dumme Verschwörungstheoretiker tuts das schon


----------



## Poulton (30. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> aber die 10 Mio. Kurzarbeiter sind auch heftig


Springerpresse halt.
Arbeitslosenquote & Arbeitslosenzahlen 2020 - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit


> Im März und bis zum 26. April 2020 wurden bei den Agenturen für Arbeit  751.000 Anzeigen für Kurzarbeit erfasst für insgesamt bis zu 10,1  Millionen Personen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass diese Menschen  schlussendlich auch alle kurzarbeiten werden.




und zu den Arbeitslosenzahlen:


> Dabei werden Zu- und Abgänge von Arbeitslosen im Zeitraum zwischen den Monatsstichtagen erfasst und reichen aktuell bis zum 14. April 2020.


https://www.arbeitsagentur.de/datei/ba146454.pdf


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Es müssen auch alle im Unternehmen zustimmen, auch wenn einige nicht selbst betroffen sind.

Edit:
28.04.2020: Vergleich der Bundeslaender: Starke Unterschiede bei Corona-Todesfaellen | MDR.DE
Monitoring der Ausbreitung von COVID-19 durch Schaetzen der Reproduktionszahl im Verlauf der Zeit | TU Ilmenau

Interessant ist diese Grafik im RKI-Bericht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Bild 1] https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-04-28-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile 
[Bild 2] https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-04-29-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja das ja auch ein all zu natürliches Bedürfnis des Menschen, aber Facebook, mal ehrlich, das doch ehr wie Fußpilz.
> Viele nutzen / haben es, aber brauchen tut es eigentlich keiner.



Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Es ist schon hoch interessant zu wissen das Anfangsbuchstabe x und y zusammen eine Bar in der Karibik eröffnen sollten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> ... Ist fakt!...


Deine Welt ist nicht unsere Welt. Unsere Welt basiert auf wissenschaftlicher Arbeit, nicht auf Gerüchten und Meinung. Belege eine Meinung oder Aussage mit einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit oder lass es. Ich behaupte auch viel, aber dann ist es erkennbar meine Meinung, Einschätzung, Prognose oder sonst etwas.

Validierte "Fakten" gibt es zu dem Thema kaum. Es gibt eine Menge wissenschaftlicher Ergebnisse, die ab in der Kürze der Zeit selten überprüft sind-. Das Wisen verändert sich täglich.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es müssen auch alle im Unternehmen zustimmen, auch wenn einige nicht selbst betroffen sind.
> 
> Edit:
> 28.04.2020: Vergleich der Bundeslaender: Starke Unterschiede bei Corona-Todesfaellen | MDR.DE
> ...



Also im Norden ist es ja wirklich gechillt. Ich weis wo ich im Sommer Urlaub mache.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also im Norden ist es ja wirklich gechillt. Ich weis wo ich im Sommer Urlaub mache.^^


Ich habe schon eine Petition auf Landesebene gestartet, um für den belasteten Süden Deutschlands die Grenzen zu schließen. Wir brauchen hier keine Leichtsinnigen, die Maßnahmen nicht ernst nehmen und lieber Karnaval feiern, in Kirchen gehen und auf ihr Grundrecht für Biergärten klagen. Meine Meinung. 

Je enger die Grenzen gezogen werden, umso lockerer und freier können die Maßnahmen sein. Wenn man sich im Wesentlichen nur noch in seinem und dem Nachbar Landkreis bewegen darf, wäre für die Verbreitung viel gewonnen und gleichzeitig würde die Lebensqualität kaum sinken.


----------



## Eckism (30. April 2020)

Landkreise sperren...bei hunderten Feld/Wiesen/Wanderwegen pro Landkreis. Dann wird bald jeder in Deutschland Stasimitglied...ähm Polizist und jeden festzuhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2020)

Ach quatsch


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn man sich im Wesentlichen nur noch in seinem und dem Nachbar Landkreis bewegen darf, wäre für die Verbreitung viel gewonnen und gleichzeitig würde die Lebensqualität kaum sinken.



Das man sich nur im Umkreis von 15 km bewegen darf gibt es doch schon.
Bewegung im Freien: Gericht definiert 15-Kilometer-Radius um Wohnung | MDR.DE


----------



## INU.ID (30. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die OP-Masken sind vom Aufbau her denkbar einfach und lassen sich problemlos unter solchen Bedingungen fertigen. Sie sind dann nicht steril und sollten nicht in OPs eingesetzt werden, klar, aber wenn man nicht an offenen Wunden hantiert, sehe ich keine Probleme. (Und selbst dann wäre das Risiko bei den langen Transporten weniger wegen der Herstellung und mehr wegen nicht-sterilen Handhabung seitdem gegeben.)


Was genau hat Dreck bzw. eine unsaubere/unsterile Produktion mit einem langen Transport(weg) zu tun? Egal wie lange der Weg ist, die Masken werden davon nicht sauberer. Es handelt sich schließlich um einen Hygieneartikel. Ein Tampon der im Dreck lag macht einen auch nicht zwingend krank, trotzdem wird keine Frau sowas tragen wollen. Streptokokken zb. halten sich afaik mehrere Monate, Salmonellen sogar über Jahre. Aber selbst Kolibakterien bzw. einfach nur (noch so kleine Rückstände von) "Stuhl" ist nichts, was ich auf einer eigentlich sterilen Maske haben möchte, die ich im Gesicht (Schleimhäute) trage.

Es kommt einem mittlerweile vielleicht nicht mehr so vor, aber es gibt nicht nur Covid-19/Corona auf der Welt. 

Ob solche Masken bzgl. Filterleistung an die "Originale" heranreichen mag ich btw. auch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das man sich nur im Umkreis von 15 km bewegen darf gibt es doch schon.
> Bewegung im Freien: Gericht definiert 15-Kilometer-Radius um Wohnung | MDR.DE



Dann komm ich nicht mal nach Flensburg ...


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Dann komm ich nicht mal nach Flensburg ...



Wenn du schnell genug fährst schon.


----------



## muadib (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb wurden da jetzt auch neue Regeln eingeführt, damit es da sicherer wird.
> 
> Nachdem sich alle an die 1,5m Abstand gewöhnt haben, sollte es auch kein Problem sein, die nun auch bei Radfahrern einzuhalten.



Sicherheit war bestimmt nicht der Gedanke. Eher etwas mehr Geld einnehmen und so tun als würde man sich um die Sicherheit der Menschen sorgen. Wenn man wirklich mehr Sicherheit haben wollte, hätte man mehr Polizisten eingestellt, die die vorhandenen Regeln durchsetzen. 

Wie man es in der Politik aber nun mal macht, werden nur Ideen durchgesetzt die nichts kosten, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht. So fahren die Menschen auch nicht vorsichtiger, da man bei einem Verstoß eh fast nie erwischt wird.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann melde doch direkt Insolvenz an. Dann kannst du nach der Krise frisch anfangen.
> Dazu ist Insolvenzverschleppung auch eine Straftat.



Vor einigen Wochen gab es doch ein "Corona-Gesetz" wonach u.a. sowas wie Insolvenzverschleppung momentan nicht greift.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Das wäre dann immerhin freiwillig. Ich könnte selbst entscheiden ob ich das Risiko eingehe oder nicht.
> 
> Anstieg von 300k in einem Monat, WTF.
> Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Zahl der Arbeitslosen steigt auf 2,644 Millionen – Mehr als 10 Millionen in Kurzarbeit - WELT
> ...



Ich kenne jemanden für den Kurzarbeit verhängt wurde obwohl genug Arbeit für eine Vollzeitarbeit plus Überstunden vorhanden war. Ich frage mich wieviele Unternehmen das so machen um einfach Geld zu sparen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das man sich nur im Umkreis von 15 km bewegen darf gibt es doch schon.
> Bewegung im Freien: Gericht definiert 15-Kilometer-Radius um Wohnung | MDR.DE



Ergibt natürlich Sinn. Je weiter man von zu Hause entfernt ist, umso ansteckender wird man.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das man sich nur im Umkreis von 15 km bewegen darf gibt es doch schon.
> Bewegung im Freien: Gericht definiert 15-Kilometer-Radius um Wohnung | MDR.DE


In Sachsen, ja. Und solche Umsetzungen kann ja auf Bundesebene diskutieren, wie auch immer umgesetzt. Es ist eine Möglichkeit und sie ist viel effektiver als stumpf die Außengrenzen zu schließen. Dafür sind heutige Staaten einfach zu groß.



muadib schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden für den Kurzarbeit verhängt  wurde obwohl genug Arbeit für eine Vollzeitarbeit plus Überstunden  vorhanden war. Ich frage mich wieviele Unternehmen das so machen um  einfach Geld zu sparen..


Oder, die machen es zum Schutz der eigenen Belegschaft. Lieber ein paar Wochen Kurzarbeit, als ein gestorbener Mitarbeiter.


----------



## muadib (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Oder, die machen es zum Schutz der eigenen Belegschaft. Lieber ein paar Wochen Kurzarbeit, als ein gestorbener Mitarbeiter.



Diejenige Person hat nur von zu Hause aus gearbeitet.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Da geht es dann halt einfach darum die Lohnkosten zu sparen.

Und wenn er alle in Kurzarbeit schickt, ist der Chef auch auf der sicheren Seite. Denn wenn die Leute trotzdem arbeiten würden und die Zeit nicht exakt von der Kurzarbeit abgezogen ist, macht er sich strafbar. 

Risiko: Subventionsbetrug durch Corona-Kurzarbeit?


----------



## Poulton (30. April 2020)

Zentnerschwere Weiber stemmen und dann nicht in der Lage sein, sich selber eine oder mehrere Masken zu nähen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist zu pauschal. Richtig ist es so:
> 
> _... Was bedeutet das fürs *Autofahren*? ADAC Juristen weisen darauf hin: Wer sich mit einem Mundschutz hinter das Lenkrad eines *Kraftfahrzeugs *begibt,  muss darauf achten, dass die ausschlaggebenden Gesichtszüge im  Wesentlichen weiterhin auszumachen sind. Bei den handelsüblichen Masken  sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, da das Gesicht damit im  Normalfall noch zu erkennen ist.
> _
> ...



Wenn ADAC die Gerichtskosten übernimmt, probiere ich es demnächst aus. Aber dass eine Bedeckung der gesamten Kinn-, Mund- und Nasenpartie die "ausschlagsgebenden Gesichtszüge" frei lässt, würde nicht einmal ein Asiate behaupten. Die Augenbrauen allein reichen definitiv nicht als Erkennungsmerkmal.



> Bügeln und in die Sonne hängen



Das ist in meinen Augen, wegen der höheren Teperatur beim Bügeln und des langen Zeitfensters beim Sonnen, definitiv der Bessere Ansatz als 70 °C, aber scheinbar wurde wohl auch letzteres empfohlen - und tatsächlich braucht es ja irgend eine Alternative für Leute, deren Wohnsituation keinen freien Zugang zu Sonnenlicht lässt und bei vorschriftsmäßiger Nutzung ein halbes Dutzend Masken am Tag brauchen (plus Tücher um diese ohne direkten Kontakt abzunehmen und verstauen zu können).



> Das sagte das RKI. Ich such mal einen Link dazu. Es ist wohl kein Rassismus, Herzelchen, wenn man darauf hinweist, dass es in warmen Regionen keine Grippewellen gibt. Das ist ein geographisches Thema und kein Rassismus. Sowas nervt.
> 
> Gut, hier steht etwas anderes. Wundert mich, warum Drosten das einmal sagte, als es um warmes Wetter ging und um seine Hoffnung, dass die Coronawelle damit reduziert wird
> Die Grippe grassiert auch in Afrika: www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de
> ...



Vermutlich ein Missverständnis: Es gibt in den meisten Ländern jenseits der Subtropen keine ausgeprägten WELLEN und ggf. verlangt Drosten auch eine besonders starke Saisonalität, ehe er dieses Wort für angemessen hält. Aber es gibt Influenza in ganz normalen Gesamtumfang, nur halt Sommers wie Winters. Und für mögliche Immunitäten ist es ja nur wichtig, ob die Krankheit umgeht, nicht mit welcher zeitlichen Dynamik.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es gerade nur mir so geht, aber ich kann dir nicht recht folgen worauf genau du mit der Aussage hinaus willst?
> 
> Es ging mir mit meinen Post doch letztlich darum dass das tragen einer OP Maske in Punkto Erträglichkeit (weiß ja nicht ob du schon mal eine Gasmaske die wirklich das komplette Gesicht bedeckt auf hattest und wenn ob länger als 5 Minuten) über Dauer, gerade im Bezug darauf das man die "Corona-Maske" in der Regel nicht 8h am Stück und beim schlafen, selbst unter weniger erträglichen Temperaturen, tragen muss im Vergleich zu dem Umstand wie wehement sich in Teilen unserer Gesellschaft über das tragen einer OP-Maske beschwert wird und der Nichtwahl die im Ersten Weltkrieg damit einhergehen stark überzogen, ja schon regelrecht weinerlich, wirkt.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum es heute als Maßstab anlegen zu wollen, aber es als unzumutbar darzustellen eine OP-Maske zu tragen, oder ein Tuch, über ca. etwas mehr als 1/3 der Gesischtsfläche, wirkt im Vergleich dazu als würde dir jemand sagen es wäre unzumutbar ist einem Smart der aktuell Generation zu fahren (OP-Maske), wenn die Alternative ein Trabant ist (Gasmaske), nur weil man keinen Mercedes der E-Klasse fahren darf (ohne Maske).



Es geht auch bei Mitarbeitern auch nicht um die Zumutbarkeit allgemein, sondern es geht um den Zwang im Rahmen des Arbeitsverhältnisses. Natürlich kann man eine OP-Maske ertragen, aber sie stellt definitiv eine deutliche Unannehmlichkeit dar und wenn man Unnehmlichkeiten im Auftrag jemand anderen auf sich nimmt, denn wird das normalerweise vergütet. Wer jetzt auf einmal aus beruflichen Gründen den ganzen Tag Maske tragen muss, verdient also eine Gehaltsanpassung. Das gilt erst recht für die einfachen Masken, die auch ergonomisch nicht für lange Tragezeiten konzipiert sind. Für Soldaten dagegen, die du als Vergleich herangezogen hast, sind körperliche Unanehmlichkeiten Bestandteil der regulären Tätigkeit und deswegen auch im regulären Sold inbegriffen und die Soldaten haben sich bewusst dafür entschieden, als sie den Job angenommen haben. Verkäufer haben das nicht, denen werden jetzt nachträglich die Arbeitsbedingungen umgeschrieben, von "Einzelhandelskaufneutrum" auf "Einzelshandelskaufneutrum im Risikogebiet mit Schutzkleidungszwang". Das wäre so ähnlich, wie wenn dir dein Mercedes-Händler statt der vereinbarten E-Klasse den Smart hinstellt und sagt "sein sie froh, das es kein Trabant ist".




Threshold schrieb:


> Der Fußball muss auch gerettet werden und deswegen gibt es da eine Extrawurst, die andere nicht bekommen.



Stimmt, den habe ich vergessen. Wahrscheinlich schwant den Politikern langsam, was passieren könnte, wenn bei nächster Gelegenheit die Leute Sonntags nichts bessere zu tun hätten, als wählen zu gehen. 




blu3fire schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen. Die Arbeitslosenzahl ist um 308k gestiegen und nicht von auf... aber die 10 Mio. Kurzarbeiter sind auch heftig...



Also 10 Millionen beantragte, deutlich weniger umgesetzte Kurzarbeiter finde ich eigentlich sehr wenig verglichen mit dem, was viele hier für Katastrophenszenarien von "stehender Wirtschaft" an die Wand gemalt haben. Da lagen meine losen Schätzungen wohl doch deutlich näher an der Wahrheit. Das sind effektiv weniger als 20% der Erwerbstätigen und da es gehäuft Verkaufspersonal, also das untere Ende der Lohnpyramide, getroffen hat, nicht mehr als 15% der Wirtschaftsleistung. Wenn die Leute tatsächlich "Kurzarbeit" machen und nicht wochenlang am Stück zu Hause sitzen, vielleicht auch nur 10%.

Und das ist der (vorläufige) Höhepunkt der Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen plus dem (vorzeitigen) Höhepunkt der Konjunktur-Flaute von nicht einmal einem Monat Dauer. Wenn man es runterbricht haben wir am Ende des Jahres vielleicht 1% der Wirtschaftsleistung durch die jetzigen Schutzmaßnahmen verloren. Das ist sehr wenig, auf alle Fälle weitaus weniger als die globale Rezession, die wir letztlich unzureichenden Schutzmaßnahmen verdanken.



> schon übel wenn man plötzlich nur noch 60% vom eigentlichen Lohn hat...



Wieso? Man hat gleichzeitig keine Kosten mehr für den Arbeitsweg, keine Werbungskosten, man spart sich das Geld für diverse Dienstleistungen weil man jetzt Zeit zum selbermachen hat und Urlaub ist auch grad nicht drin. Wer von 60% seine laufenden Fixkosten nicht beglichen bekommt, der hat sich grundlegend verplant. Alle, die vernünftig wirtschaften, haben halt 2 Monate lang keine Rücklagen für einmaligen Ausgaben anhäufen können, aber auch den Bedarf für selbige in dieser Zeit kaum gesteigert.
Wesentlich ernstere Probleme haben die, die wegen der Krise ihren Job verloren hatten oder die schon vorher prekär Scheinselbständig waren, denn die sitzen jetzt mit HartzIV da. Und ohne realistische Aussicht, das nächste 3/4 Jahr da raus zu kommen.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn Atomkraft hinterfragt worden? Nach Fukushima.



Und nach Tschernobyl. Und von genug Leuten dazwischen auch, nicht umsonst hatten wir den ersten/den einzigen durchgeplanten Atomausstieg zur Jahrtausendwende. Fukushima hat nicht zum hinterfragen geführt, sondern nur dazu, dass sich "der Wähler" endlich mal darum gekümmert hat, was Merkel eigentlich anstellt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Seite geht nicht.
> 
> Die geht:
> Kinder und Corona: Genauso infektioes wie Erwachsene | FAZ



"Ihre Resultate könnten den Vorsichtigen Auftrieb geben."?
Ohne Verharmlosung von nicht-wirtschaftlichen Zielen und Ausgrenzung von um Menschen besorgten geht es bei der FAZ wohl nicht...
Wie wäre es mit "Ihre Resultate könnten eine tödliche Fehler im Epidemie-Management vermeiden helfen."?




Rizzard schrieb:


> Facebook steckt Corona gut weg | Aktien News | boerse.ARD.de
> 
> Wieso hab ich eigentlich nicht in soziale Medien oder Dating Apps investiert. Argh.



Weil du "nur eine Grippe" siehst und warum solltest du wegen einer Grippe deine Anlagepläne ändern? 




Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch "Beate Uhse" oder "Dildo4U" Aktien kaufen, wenn die durch die Decke gehen.



Also bitte: Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft Beate Uhse mit sowas ekligem wie Facebook vergleichen?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant ist diese Grafik im RKI-Bericht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch bekannt als "Herkunftsgebiete Tiroler Ski-Touristen" 




Rizzard schrieb:


> Also im Norden ist es ja wirklich gechillt. Ich weis wo ich im Sommer Urlaub mache.^^



Norddeutsche sind immer geschillt. Oder zumindest solange, wie sie nicht von Bayern überrannt werden.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Was genau hat Dreck bzw. eine unsaubere/unsterile Produktion mit einem langen Transport(weg) zu tun? Egal wie lange der Weg ist, die Masken werden davon nicht sauberer. Es handelt sich schließlich um einen Hygieneartikel. Ein Tampon der im Dreck lag macht einen auch nicht zwingend krank, trotzdem wird keine Frau sowas tragen wollen. Streptokokken zb. halten sich afaik mehrere Monate, Salmonellen sogar über Jahre. Aber selbst Kolibakterien bzw. einfach nur (noch so kleine Rückstände von) "Stuhl" ist nichts, was ich auf einer eigentlich sterilen Maske haben möchte, die ich im Gesicht (Schleimhäute) trage.
> 
> Es kommt einem mittlerweile vielleicht nicht mehr so vor, aber es gibt nicht nur Covid-19/Corona auf der Welt.
> 
> Ob solche Masken bzgl. Filterleistung an die "Originale" heranreichen mag ich btw. auch zu bezweifeln.



Die Filterleistung hängt nur vom verwendeten Material ab, nicht von den Produktionsbedingungen oder der Verpackung. Bei den anderen Punkten hast du Recht - es gibt (ohne offene Wunden wenig bedrohliche) Erreger, die auch einen langen Transport überleben. Wenn du dich davor schützen willst, darfst du tatsächlich nur steriles an dein Gesicht lassen. Und dabei sind Masken noch das kleinste Problem &#8211; viel Spaß bei der Suche nach sterilem Obst, sterliem Brot, sterlien *beliebiges anderes Lebensmittel*. Schonmal in einem Restaurant aus einem Glas getrunken? IIiiiii. Ganz zu schweigen von dem, was alles zur normalen Hautflora deiner Hand gehört. Fass dir damit bloß nichts in Gesicht. Und Kleidungsstücke ziehst du hoffentlich auch keine mehr über den Kopf, die werden alle unter solchen Bedingungen hergestellt. Also nur noch Hemden/Westen oder Oberkörper ganz frei lassen.

Aber Covid-19 oder auch Kolibakterien sollten nach mehreren Wochen in einer Maskenlieferung, die möglicherweise noch Eingangs mit Desinfektionsmittel behandelt wurde, kein Thema mehr in so einer Maske sein - ungeachtet der Herstellungsbedingungen. Umgekehrt wird deine sauberste High Quality Maske made in Germany in bakteriologisch möglicherweise weitaus schlechterem Zustand sein, wenn sie einmal mit bloßen Händen um- oder erst vor kurzem eingepackt wurde. (Bei OP-Masken ggf. weniger das Problem, aber Handwerker-FP2, die für Selbstschutz das beliebtere weil bessere Mittel sind, stellen mit ihrem Hygienelevel "Baumarkt" definitiv keine Alternative für dich dar.)


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2020)

Jetzt überschlagen sich irgendwie die Verkündungen von Corona-Lockerungen.
In NRW sollen ab den 11. Mai die Grundschüler wieder alle zur Schule.
Spielplätze werden geöffnet.
Zoos, Museen, Gastronomie sollen geöffnet werden.
Reisen innerhalb Deutschlands sollen wieder erlaubt werden.
Kirchen und Moscheen dürfen, laut Gerichtsurteil, wieder Gottesdienste abhalten.
Am 06. Mai sollen weitere Lockerungen und konkretes von Merkel verkündet werden.
Ich habe das Gefühl das die Politik den Druck von allen Seiten nachgibt.
Wenn es eine zweite Welle und einen zweiten Lockdown geben sollte, sind soziale Unruhen vorprogrammiert.
Weil es dann sehr schwierig wird ,der Bevölkerung das nochmal klarzumachen.
Sowieso, in den letzten Tagen hat man zunehmend festgestellt, dass die Leute den Respekt vor Corona verlieren.
Dazu haben vor allem die ganzen Verharmloser auf YouTube & Co beigetragen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2020)

Verdrängen von Gefahren sobald sie länger anstehen ist ein menschliche Grundtugend. Da braucht es garkeine YouTuber zu.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2020)

> Während in Deutschland über immer mehr Lockerungen diskutiert wird, sind in Dänemark viele Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen schon seit Mitte April abgeschafft. Einen Anstieg der Fallzahlen scheint das nicht zur Folge zu haben. Das für die Kontrolle der Pandemie zuständige Statens Serum Institut erklärte, zwar sei der Ansteckungsfaktor in den vergangenen Tagen etwas gestiegen, liege aber weiterhin unter eins. "Es gibt keine Anzeichen dafür, dass die Covid-19-Epidemie an Fahrt aufnimmt", hieß es.
> 
> In Dänemark sind unter anderem Kindertagesstätten und Grundschulen seit Mitte April geöffnet, genauso wie Friseure, Schönheitssalons und Fahrschulen.


FAZ Ticker 16:23

Scheint also im Ausland zu funktionieren, wahrscheinlich sind die Hygienemaßnahmen  ausreichend um die Zahlen niedrig zu halten.
Ganz ehrlich ich wüsste nicht wie ich mich bei den derzeitigen Maßnahmen anstecken sollte wenn ich in ein Museum gehe o.Ä.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch bekannt als "Herkunftsgebiete Tiroler Ski-Touristen"



Das sind aber die Karten mit Neuinfektionen der letzten 7 Tage. 
Um zu schauen, wo es die Touristen eingeschleppt haben, müsste man schauen, ob es so eine Karte auch von vor 6 Wochen gibt. Aber vermutlich nicht, weil da die Daten noch nicht so viel erfasst wurden.

Die aktuellen Karten zeigen also eher, wo vor 2-3 Wochen Corona-Partys gefeiert wurden. 


Edit: Die erste Karte vom RKI mit absoluten Zahlen stammt vom 04.03.2020: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-03-04-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Das sind also die Orte, wo in die der Virus von außen eingeschleppt wurde.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Verdrängen von Gefahren sobald sie länger anstehen ist ein menschliche Grundtugend. Da braucht es garkeine YouTuber zu.


Ja aber die haben ihren Teil dazu beigetragen. Und das nicht zu wenig.
Ich habe es auch aufgegeben in Gruppen darüber auf Facebook zu diskutieren.
Das hat keinen Sinn und ist wie ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Dann wird einen noch unterstellt man wäre naiv und unkritisch. Und würde nur ja Mainstream-Medien konsumieren.
Und die glauben selber ganz unkritisch den Quatsch von Wodarg & Co.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber die Karten mit Neuinfektionen der letzten 7 Tage.
> Um zu schauen, wo es die Touristen eingeschleppt haben, müsste man schauen, ob es so eine Karte auch von vor 6 Wochen gibt. Aber vermutlich nicht, weil da die Daten noch nicht so viel erfasst wurden.
> 
> Die aktuellen Karten zeigen also eher, wo vor 2-3 Wochen Corona-Partys gefeiert wurden.



Auch Neuinfektionen skalieren mit der Zahl der bereits vorhandenen und die sind da am höchsten, wo die importierten Erstinfektionen besonders zahlreich waren. Interessanter wären die R-Faktoren, aber die gibt es afaik nicht feinauflösend.


----------



## INU.ID (30. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Filterleistung hängt nur vom verwendeten Material ab, nicht von den Produktionsbedingungen oder der Verpackung.


Und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass das Material irgendeiner "Slum-Maske" identisch zu einer "normal/üblich" produzierten Masken ist? Oder ist die 15€ Rolex gleichwertig zu einer originalen Rolex, nur weil beide aus der Distanz annähernd identisch aussehen?


> Bei den anderen Punkten hast du Recht - es gibt (ohne offene Wunden wenig bedrohliche) Erreger, die auch einen langen Transport überleben. Wenn du dich davor schützen willst, darfst du tatsächlich nur steriles an dein Gesicht lassen. Und dabei sind Masken noch das kleinste Problem &#8211; viel Spaß bei der Suche nach sterilem Obst, sterliem Brot, sterlien *beliebiges anderes Lebensmittel*. Schonmal in einem Restaurant aus einem Glas getrunken? IIiiiii.
> ...
> ...deine sauberste High Quality Maske made in Germany...


Mit "sterilem Obst" oder "Glas in Restaurant"usw. ist es offensichtlich dass du mich nicht verstanden hast. Wenn ich einen Hygieneartikel kaufe, dann soll er auch hygienisch sein. Aber deswegen muß ich mich doch nicht grundsätzlich davor ekeln mit von mir aus 100 Leuten aus einem Glas zu trinken, oder zb. jemanden (und nicht unbedingt auf den Mund!) zu küssen. Das sind doch zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Du sprichst von mehrere Wochen (Schiff?), aber wenn es nur wenige Tage  (Flugzeug) sind? Du sprichst wieder Covid-19 an, worauf ich mich  explizit nicht bezog. Möglicherweise desinfiziert? Möglicherweise nicht  desinfiziert! Made in Germany war ebenfalls kein Kriterium (das Land  spielt gar keine Rolle). Und ich habe schon "Dinge" (und unter Umständen!) gegessen/getrunken die würden die mit großem Abstand meisten Menschen nicht mal anfassen. Trotzdem muß es mir doch nicht egal sein unter welchen Bedingungen meine Hygieneartikel gefertigt wurden, bzw. in welchem hygienischem Zustand sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sein werden.

Ich trage auch keine Maske weil ich mich vor irgendwas schützen will (obwohl ich bzgl. Corona angeblich 3fach zu Risikogruppe gehöre), sondern weil es Pflicht ist.

Wenn du andere Kriterien an deine Hygieneartikel stellst, bitte. Jeder wie er will.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2020)

Wer hier noch einmal wegen den Kontaktbeschränkungen rumnörgelt sollte sich mal anschauen, wie es in die in Frankreich aussehen und durchgesetzt werden:
Kontaktsperre-Kontrollen in Frankreich | YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein Missverständnis: Es gibt in den meisten Ländern jenseits der Subtropen keine ausgeprägten WELLEN und ggf. verlangt Drosten auch eine besonders starke Saisonalität, ehe er dieses Wort für angemessen hält.


Das klingt plausible. Als ich hörte, keine _"Grippewelle" _ging ich davon aus, dass die Grippe gar nicht wütet. 
Klarer Fehlinterpretation meinerseits. Danke für die Korrektur. Zahlen habe ich ja schon selber gefunden,

Und mit der Maske. Wenn es einen ADAC Artikel mit so einem Bild gibt, dann habe ich mich doch vorher
umfassend und ausgiebig informiert. die Augenpatie  ist das Relevante. Bist Du jemals mit verspiegelter
Sonnenbrille angehalten worden und hast bzahlen müssen? Ich bin da gaaanz entspannt und freue mich
auf die ersten Mai Demonstrationen mit Maskenpflicht. Aber gerne doch!

Und Masken auf Stufe drei mit Dampfpuls zu bügeln, desinfiziert meine Baumwollmasken aber ganz sicher.


----------



## muadib (30. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da geht es dann halt einfach darum die Lohnkosten zu sparen.
> 
> Und wenn er alle in Kurzarbeit schickt, ist der Chef auch auf der sicheren Seite. Denn wenn die Leute trotzdem arbeiten würden und die Zeit nicht exakt von der Kurzarbeit abgezogen ist, macht er sich strafbar.
> 
> Risiko: Subventionsbetrug durch Corona-Kurzarbeit?




Die meisten Arbeitgeber dürften sich z.B. wegen der Anordnung von zu vielen Überstunden oder deren mangelnder Vergütung strafbar gemacht haben. Von wievielen Gerichtsurteilen hat man gehört, in denen solch ein Arbeitgeber bestraft wurde? Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Fall erinnern. 

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass nicht wenige Menschen wegen solcher Überstunden schwere gesundheitliche Folgen davontragen, sollte schon desöfteren ein Arbeitgeber die Höchststrafe von einem Jahr Gefängnis bekommen haben. Ich habe keine Statistik dazu gefunden, aber vermute mal dass genau null Arbeitgeber wegen solch eines Verstoßes hinter Gitter sitzen. Da sieht man mal wieder wo in diesem Staat die Priorität liegt.

Ich habe mir neulich eine Rede von Frau Merkel angesehen und da sprach sie mehrfach in einem Satz von wirtschaftlichem und sozialem. War natürlich klar, dass wirtschaftlich immer an erster Stelle genannt wurde.




RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt überschlagen sich irgendwie die Verkündungen von Corona-Lockerungen.
> In NRW sollen ab den 11. Mai die Grundschüler wieder alle zur Schule.
> Spielplätze werden geöffnet.
> Zoos, Museen, Gastronomie sollen geöffnet werden.
> ...



Das Klügste wäre wahrscheinlich in den ersten 2-3 Wochen nach den Lockerungen weiterhin den Kontakt zu anderen zu meiden und dann zu schauen welche Auswirkungen diese hatten.

In dieser Krise kann man es als Politiker wahrscheinlich nur falsch machen. Schränkt man zu wenig ein, wird einem vorgeworfen man würde sich nicht um die Gesundheit der Bürger kümmern. Führt man umfangreiche Einschränkungen ein, wird gesagt diese wären überzogen, da es ja offenbar fast allen gut geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Das Klügste wäre wahrscheinlich in den ersten 2-3 Wochen nach den Lockerungen weiterhin den Kontakt zu anderen zu meiden und dann zu schauen welche Auswirkungen diese hatten.


Aber genau das mache ich doch. Ist doch schön, wenn sich andere immunisieren, ich warte in Ruhe ab und schaue mir das Treiben an.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Zugriff auf Gesundheitspatente in Zeiten von Covid-19  | LTO.de

LG zur Zwangsvollstreckung: Corona-Hilfen unpfaendbar | LTO.de


Edit:
Sachsen lockert Versammlungsverbot_21:39 Uhr_
Sachsen hat eine Lockerung des Versammlungsverbots beschlossen. Ab Montag sind Demonstrationen mit bis zu 50 Teilnehmern möglich, beschloss das Kabinett in Dresden.
"Zwar unterliegen Versammlungen zum Schutz vor der Verbreitung des Virus grundsätzlich weiter Einschränkungen", sagte Justizministerin Katja Meier der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Sie erinnerte jedoch daran, dass Versammlungsfreiheit als Wesenskern der Demokratie gerade in Krisenzeiten besonders wichtig sei.
Versammlungen in Sachsen waren in den vergangenen Wochen aus Gründen des Infektionsschutzes stark eingeschränkt. Nur per Ausnahmegenehmigung waren sie mit einer Zahl von bis zu 15 Teilnehmern erlaubt.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...] Ich habe das Gefühl das die Politik den Druck von allen Seiten nachgibt.
> Wenn es eine zweite Welle und einen zweiten Lockdown geben sollte, sind soziale Unruhen vorprogrammiert.
> Weil es dann sehr schwierig wird ,der Bevölkerung das nochmal klarzumachen.


Ja, weil Menschen dazu neigen eine Gefahr erst zu realisieren wenn sie direkt davon betroffen sind.
Und Schuld ist dann auch wieder die Politik. Oder die Amis. Oder irgendjemand, wird sich schon finden.
Denn Meinung haben alle, Ahnung ist irrelevant und steht bestenfalls im Weg.


> Sowieso, in den letzten Tagen hat man zunehmend festgestellt, dass die Leute den Respekt vor Corona verlieren.
> Dazu haben vor allem die ganzen Verharmloser auf YouTube & Co beigetragen.


Das war noch nie anders. Früher war es halt Mundpropaganda, danach Printmedien, danach TV...
Menschen ändern sich nicht, nur ihre Medien mit denen sie ihre Meinung "BILDen".
Das konsumieren von News ist für viele eben schon ihre höchste Form des Hinterfragens.

Kann man nur mit Humor nehmen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wU1Dr5Vj_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Mai 2020)

Ich war gestern zum ersten mal seit der Maskenpflicht wieder einkaufen. Mit den Masken das haben die Leute verstanden. Naja, zum größten Teil zumindest. Manche kämpfen noch mit der korrekten Ausrichtung (ob die Nasenklammer wirklich ans Kinn gehört?), aber im Großen und Ganzen läuft es schon wirklich gut. Mit dem Abstand hingegen haben manche noch zu kämpfen. Da wird einfach mal (vermutlich unbewusst/unbeabsichtigt) an der wartenden Schlange vorbei gegangen, oder beim Auflegen der Waren auf das Kassenband dem Vordermann so dicht aufgerückt, dass dieser den Atem im Nacken spürt. Oder mancher Kunde möchte sich als Hilfspolizei aufspielen, und schnauzt einen andere Kunden an, der in einer kleinen Zoohandlung zb. ein kleines Zeckenband kaufen möchte, ohne am Eingang einen Einkaufswagen genommen zu haben - und obwohl er trotzdem mehr als gefordert Abstand hält. Der gleiche Möchtegernpolizist hat 15 Minuten vorher im Lidl nebenan seinen Einkaufswagen im Gang stehen lassen, und ist alleine umhergelaufen. SKANDAL!

Wichtig ist doch mMn nur aus Respekt den empfohlenen Abstand einzuhalten. Wenn ich dann sehe wie ein älterer Herr genötigt wird sich für einen Einkaufswagen anzustellen, nur weil er das am Eingang liegende aktuelle Prospekt aus dem Markt holen möchte, dann überkommt mich schon so eine kleine temporäre Lust, dem Typen vom Sicherheitsdienst (der nur seinen Job macht, ich weiß, ich hab den Job lange genug selbst gemacht), der den Opa angemault hat, mal das Passende zu sagen.

Auch an der Pommesbude ging mein Puls wieder auf 470 hoch. Eine 4 Meter breite Front mit einer Teilung in der Mitte. Genug Platz um parallel zur Front eine provisorische Wand aufzustellen, und dann eine "Einbahnstraße" von rechts nach links (oder umgekehrt) zu schaffen. Von rechts reingehen, an der rechten Thekenseite bestellen, dann nach links zur nächsten Theke gehen und auf die Ausgabe warten - gleichzeitig kann der nächste Kunde rechts schon wieder bestellen, ohne dass der Abstand zueinander unterschritten wird.

Was machen die? Sperren die komplette linke Seite der Theke, und die Hälfte der rechten Theke. Die Kunden sollen rechts bestellen, und warten bis ihre Ware fertig ist. Aber die Bedienung fragt dann jedes mal die Reihe dahinter, ob noch jemand zb. Pommes möchte, um dann die entsprechende Portion ins Öl zu geben. Da der Stand an der Hauptstraße steht, und die Kunden zueinander 2m Abstand halten müssen, wird dementsprechend von allen immer laut geschrien. Und wenn einer nur eine Woscht möchte, muß die ganze Schlange umrücken, da diese Kunden dann vorgelassen werden - eine Woscht geht schneller als Pommes, also werden solche Kunden immer sofort bedient.

Auf diesen unsinnigen Aufbau angesprochen, mit dem Hinweis wie man in 2 Minuten durch umstellen der Paletten-Wand eine viel besser Lösung bauen kann, kommt dann nur ein "Der Chef will das aber so". Ja gut, dann ist der Chef eben ein Dussel. 

In dem Schreibwarenladen mit integrierter Postbank bin ich dann fast explodiert. Hier geht nur eine Einbahnstraße durch. Wenn man brav gewartet hat bis man am Bankschalter kurz hinterm Eingang ist, und man smit nach 2 Minuten fertig ist, muß man der "Einbahnstraße" noch durch den ganzen Laden folgen, und den Kunden hinterher dackeln, die an dem einen Stehpult noch Lottoscheine ausfüllen, sich sich im Regal noch Dinge anschauen, und dann am Schalter kurz vor dem Ausgang noch ihr Zeug bezahlen. Ich war nach 2 Minuten fertig, und brauchte dann noch 15 Minuten um aus dem Laden zu kommen.  (manche gingen einfach an allen vorbei, aber das wollte ich dann auch nicht).

Wenn die Geschichte noch länger dauern soll, und manche "Spezialisten" sprechen ja schon von einer (ich hasse die Bezeichnung) "neuen Normalität", dann muß da aber noch einiges optimiert werden. Ich hab gestern noch so einige Dinge gesehen, die hätten Kapuzineraffen besser geplant. Zwischen zwei Kassengängen im Lidl, die nur wenige Zentimeter trennen (wo die Kunden der einen Kasse direkt neben den Kunden der anderen Kasse stehen) war bei den vorderen 20% eine ~1 Meter Trennwand von der Decke hängend, bis ca. 1,20m über den Boden (da hörte sie auf). A: Warum nicht bis auf den Boden oder kurz davor, und B warum keine solche Wand auch bei den ersten 4 Metern?



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Denn Meinung haben alle,


Da muß ich immer an dieses eine super passende "Sprichwort" eines weltbekannten Psychologen ein: Klick mich sanft



Edit:

Ok, habt ihr das schon gesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7f72q-rGsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rmOLnTTsgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlejGJKEfbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und hier noch ein Video bzgl. Masken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYJvU81DKgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2020)

YouTube


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Mai 2020)

Intensivpflegerin ueber Covid-19: "Die Patienten werden sehr schnell sehr still" - DER SPIEGEL


Coronavirus in Michigan: Bewaffnete Demonstranten dringen in Parlamentsgebaeude ein - DER SPIEGEL

Will gar net wissen was für pro Kommentare in Welt forum dafür gibt


----------



## seahawk (1. Mai 2020)

Die verteidigen ihre verfassungsmäßigen Rechte.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2020)

Das Demokratieverständnis vieler US-Bürger ist eben stark auf Mehrheitlichkeit ausgerichtet: Wer beispielsweise _mehr_ Waffen hat, bestimmt die Richtung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Demokratieverständnis vieler US-Bürger ist eben stark auf Mehrheitlichkeit ausgerichtet: Wer beispielsweise _mehr_ Waffen hat, bestimmt die Richtung.



Demokratie bedeutet auch Mehrheitsentscheid.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2020)

> Michigan, USA: Corona-Wutbuerger und rechte Demonstranten stuermen mit Waffen ein Parlament



Wie meinte cryon1c noch vor einigen Seiten, man solle auf die Eigenverantwortung und Intelligenz der Menschen vertrauen? 
Bei solchen Aufnahmen weiß man direkt wieder warum wir froh sein können das wir in Deutschland nicht so weit darauf darauf vertrauen, das wir ihnen hier umfangreichen Waffenbesitz erlauben...



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Demokratie bedeutet auch Mehrheitsentscheid.



Eine Minderheit die mit Waffen ein Regierungsgebäude stürmt ist aber kein demokratischer Mehrheitsentscheid.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Demokratie bedeutet auch Mehrheitsentscheid.



Demokratie bedeutet erst einmal nur Volksherrschaft. Welcher Teil des Volkes in welchen Sachverhalten und mit welchen Anteilen welche Ansagen macht, weist von Zeit zu Zeit und Ort zu Ort doch recht starke Unterschiede auf.

In der attischen Demokratie waren Frauen und Einwohner ohne Landbesitz ausgeschlossen, obwohl sie die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ausmachten.
Es zählte auch nicht jederzeit und überall jede Stimme gleich.
Und auch unsere moderne (und überdies parlamentarische) Demokratie folgt nicht dem Prinzip, dass einfache Mehrheiten automatisch alle Ansagen treffen: Für viel Dinge sind deutliche Mehrheiten erforderlich und über allem schwebt der Grundsatz, dass auch die Interessen von (politischen) Minderheiten zu wahren sind.
Auch Gewaltenteilung ist an sich kein Element der Demokratie, sondern eine sinnvolle Ergänzung derselben.

Grundsätzlich ist eine eher vage Vorstellung davon, was Demokratie ist, womöglich noch gefährlicher als die Ablehnung derselben.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (1. Mai 2020)

Ein hoffnungsvolles paper:
Patterns of COVID-19 Mortality and Vitamin D: An Indonesian Study by Prabowo Raharusun, Sadiah Priambada, Cahni Budiarti, Erdie Agung, Cipta Budi :: SSRN
Bin auf weitere Studien gespannt, ob sich der Trend bstätigt.
Das lässt hoffen, dass die schweren Krankheitsverläufe in den Sommermonaten zurückgehen werden. Wer es noch nicht hat, sollte sich mit entsprechenden Präparaten versorgen, um für den nächsten Winter gerüstet zu sein (ist ja eigentlich generell anzuraten).


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2020)

Verrückt:

*Lockdown in den USA: Demonstranten gehen gegen Ärzte / ZDF heute*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-h-t4kI1x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 10min 08Sek


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie meinte cryon1c noch vor einigen Seiten, man solle auf die Eigenverantwortung und Intelligenz der Menschen vertrauen?



Wobei es da auch in Deutschland nicht so gut aussieht, wen man sich alleine die Zahl der Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten wegen Verstößen gegen das IfSG in den letzten Wochen anschaut:
Einnahmen durch Corona-Bussgelder fuer Sachsens Kommunen sehr unterschiedlich | MDR.DE


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-bussgelder-strafen-polizei-kontakt-beschraenkungen-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt hat die Sächsische Polizei innerhalb von rund sechs Wochen mehr als 5.500 Verstöße gegen das Infektionsschutzgesetz registriert, teilte das Innenministerium mit. In etwa 2.200 Fällen handelte es sich um Straftaten.
> Die übrigen Vergehen seien Ordnungswidrigkeiten gewesen.



Die bis jetzt schon über 2000 Straftaten gegen das IfSG allein in Sachsen sollten sich also nächstes Jahr recht deutlich in der PKS von 2020 abzeichnen und müssten sogar als eigene Kategorie ausgewiesen werden. 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Intensivpflegerin ueber Covid-19: "Die Patienten werden sehr schnell sehr still" - DER SPIEGEL



Was aber kein Wunder ist. Wenn man keine Luft mehr bekommt, wird man nicht noch eine Oper singen.

So viel zum Thema es trift nur Alte:


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/diagnose/intensivpflegerin-ueber-covid-19-die-patienten-werden-sehr-schnell-sehr-still-a-5bde4ff6-fdd6-4d28-a5c4-bb3e1976bd41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die jüngste Covid-Patientin war meines Wissens nach 35. Wir haben sie im akuten Lungenversagen verlegt und jetzt ist sie wieder da und muss nicht mehr beatmet werden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2020)

Sagt ja niemand, dass es nur alte betrifft, aber betrifft es Junge Leute auch im Signifikanten Maßstab? Das ist halt die Frage.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagt ja niemand, dass es nur alte betrifft, aber betrifft es Junge Leute auch im Signifikanten Maßstab? Das ist halt die Frage.



Die Frage ist, was du unter signifikant verstehst. Lungenschäden fallen bei mir in diese Kategorie.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es da auch in Deutschland nicht so gut aussieht, wen man sich alleine die Zahl der Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten wegen Verstößen gegen das IfSG in den letzten Wochen anschaut:
> Einnahmen durch Corona-Bussgelder fuer Sachsens Kommunen sehr unterschiedlich | MDR.DE
> 
> 
> ...



In essen ist ja ein 26 jähriger Altenpfleger an corona verstorben  und davor anscheinend auch sein Großvater daran, doppelt schlag  für die angehörigen.
https://www.radioessen.de/artikel/26-jaehriger-stirbt-in-essen-an-folgen-des-coronavirus-575582.html
Corona-Toter: Junger Mann aus Essen arbeitete offenbar in Seniorenresidenz - Radio Essen


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus: Was Covid-19 in der Lunge anrichtet - DER SPIEGEL



			
				https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/coronavirus-was-covid-19-in-der-lunge-anrichtet-a-76111575-db12-4b2c-9a9e-cd00f568dd5f schrieb:
			
		

> Die Folgen, die Mediziner momentan beobachten, unterscheiden sich in mehreren Punkten von bekannten schweren Atemwegsinfektionen.



Womit auch gleich der FakeNews-Vergleich mit der Grippe erledigt ist.



			
				https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/coronavirus-was-covid-19-in-der-lunge-anrichtet-a-76111575-db12-4b2c-9a9e-cd00f568dd5f schrieb:
			
		

> Ungewöhnlich ist vor allem, dass bei manchen Covid-19-Patienten der Körper bereits unter einem massiven Sauerstoffmangel leidet, weil ihre Lunge nicht mehr richtig funktioniert - und sie trotzdem noch das Gefühl haben, normal atmen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was du unter signifikant verstehst. Lungenschäden fallen bei mir in diese Kategorie.


Denken, drücken, sprechen
Es ging um die Anzahl der schwer betroffenen



Air France ordered to curb competition with rail in France - International Railway Journal
Find ich gut


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

> This means Air France will no longer be able to sell tickets for domestic travel on flights between Paris and Bordeaux, Lyon, Nantes or Rennes. Only passengers using these flights to connect with flights to other destinations will be allowed to travel by air.



Sollte man in Deutschland auch so machen. Die Forderung ist da aber auch nicht neu.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Trump beschuldigt Obama für fehlerhafte Tests verantwortlich zu sein.
> 
> Trump blaming Obama for broken coronavirus tests is complete nonsense - Vox



Typisch Populist. Immer sind andere Schuld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zum ersten mal seit der Maskenpflicht wieder einkaufen. Mit den Masken das haben die Leute verstanden. Naja, zum größten Teil zumindest. Manche kämpfen noch mit der korrekten Ausrichtung (ob die Nasenklammer wirklich ans Kinn gehört?), aber im Großen und Ganzen läuft es schon wirklich gut. Mit dem Abstand hingegen haben manche noch zu kämpfen. Da wird einfach mal (vermutlich unbewusst/unbeabsichtigt) an der wartenden Schlange vorbei gegangen, oder beim Auflegen der Waren auf das Kassenband dem Vordermann so dicht aufgerückt, dass dieser den Atem im Nacken spürt.



Also ich habe bei mir eine weitere Zunahme der Rücksichtslosen bemerkt. Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich es mir deutlich schlimmer vorgestellt, da bislang 50-75% der bedenklichen Annäherungen auf das Konto der 10% freiwilligen Maskenträger gingen, also eine Steigerung um Faktor 10 zu befürchten war, aber eine Verdoppelung ist es locker. Insgesamt bemühen sich andere jetzt in geschätzt 6/10 statt bislang in 8/10 der Fälle, den Sicherheitsabstand einzuhalten, dafür tragen 10/10 statt 1/10 was im Gesicht. Aber nur 1/10 nicht richtig, geschätzt 1/10 schlecht passend und ich möchte wetten, dass von den verbliebenden 4/10 die Hälfte ihre Maske seit der letzten Desinfektion schon zu lange genutzt und/oder die Außenseite nicht sauber gehalten hat.

=> Ich fühle mich unsicherer beim Einkaufen als noch vor zwei Wochen.

Einzige positive Entwicklungen: Zusammen mit den Mitarbeitermasken haben jetzt scheinbar mehr Läden Desinfektionmittel erhalten. Das ist ein großer Komfort-Gewinn, wenn man sich schon auf dem Heimweg sicher sein kann, saubere Hände zu haben.




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ein hoffnungsvolles paper:
> Patterns of COVID-19 Mortality and Vitamin D: An Indonesian Study by Prabowo Raharusun, Sadiah Priambada, Cahni Budiarti, Erdie Agung, Cipta Budi :: SSRN
> Bin auf weitere Studien gespannt, ob sich der Trend bstätigt.
> Das lässt hoffen, dass die schweren Krankheitsverläufe in den Sommermonaten zurückgehen werden. Wer es noch nicht hat, sollte sich mit entsprechenden Präparaten versorgen, um für den nächsten Winter gerüstet zu sein (ist ja eigentlich generell anzuraten).



Hilf mir mal einer, der mehr Erfahrungen mit medizinischen Studien hat:
Ist es nicht verdammt unseriös, den Einflussfaktor verschiedener Faktoren mit mehreren univariaten Analysen zu untersuchen?
Zur allgemeinen Verrechnung nicht mehr als "lineares Modell" zu schreiben reicht mir auch nicht, den Vitamin-D-Mangel hat durchaus Bezug zu Alter, Vorerkrankungen (und Medikamentation für diese) und Geschlecht. Herauszufinden, dass "alte, vorerkrankte Männer mit Vitamin-D-Insuffizienz" häufiger sterben, ist in meinen Augen trivial, solange man keine Covariate-Analyse vorlegt, die Einfluss des Faktors Vitamin D gegenüber den anderen quantifiziert.

Und es soll auch noch der Vitamin-D-Spiegel "vor der Einlieferung" anhand "klinischer Daten" herangezogen worden sein?
Während ich es befürworte, keine Messungen während der Behandlung zu nehmen (eigentlich braucht man welche von vor der Infektion), frage ich mich ernsthaft, von welchem normalen Bürger bitte schön regelmäßige Vitamin-D-Untersuchungen aus gesunden Tagen vorliegen? Nach welchem Verfahren die Untersuchungsobjekte ausgewählt wurden, ist im Paper auch nicht dokumentiert.?!

Wie gesagt: Ich bin kein Mediziner. Aber wenn ich ne Semesterarbeit so gestaltet hätte, wäre sie mir um die Ohren gehauen worden.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Sollte man in Deutschland auch so machen. Die Forderung ist da aber auch nicht neu.



Ökologisch wäre das sehr zu befürworten, aber epidemologisch hat das Flugzeug im Zweifelsfall sogar einen Vorteil gegenüber der Bahn, weil es nur zweimal hält.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Demokratie bedeutet auch Mehrheitsentscheid.



Wäre schön wenns so wäre in der Praxis.

Was würde die Mehrheit im Land wohl dazu sagen, wenn man sie jetzt wieder zwangsenteignen will weil ja Krise ist und unsere gefühlt 50% Steuern nicht reichen bzw. verprasst wurden? Schätze mal die Mehrheit wäre nicht begeistert. Die Politiker dagegen haben da wenig Skrupel.

Für alle dies nicht glauben einmal in neuere Schriftstücke des Bundestags kucken, zum Beispiel 
https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...f918bd18254ab06d95ad/WD-4-041-20-pdf-data.pdf

Man denkt gerade aktiv darüber nach, der Bevölkerung gegenleistungsfrei Vermögen wegzunehmen. Auf deutsch gesagt beispielsweise jedem Bankkonto das registriert und gedeckt ist maln paar Tausend Euro abbuchen. Einfach so.


Bin mal gespannt, wann über diese Entwürfe in den gängigen Medien berichtet wird. Ich vermute erstmals dann, wenn die Abbuchung erfolgt ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenns so wäre in der Praxis.



Wir haben hier leider keine direkte Demokratie, denn dann käme sowas nicht durch.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (1. Mai 2020)

Zu beachten ist vor allem auch das Unterkapitel 3.1 "Einmaligkeit". Gruselig.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2020)

Das die Geldvermögen in Deutschland hoch konzentriert sind, wird natürlich von den üblichen Bauchrednern des Neoliberalismus verschwiegen. 
Solidaritaet in Coronakrise: Diesmal muessen die Reichen zahlen | Frankfurter Rundschau
Wer traegt die langfristigen Kosten der Covid-19-Wirtschaftskrise (Arbeitsgruppe Alternative Wirtschaftpolitik)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das die Geldvermögen in Deutschland hoch konzentriert sind, wird natürlich von den üblichen Bauchrednern des Neoliberalismus verschwiegen.
> Solidaritaet in Coronakrise: Diesmal muessen die Reichen zahlen | Meinung



Klar, dass das die Sozialistenzeitung Frankfurter Rundschau das so darstellt.
So ist es eben aber, Einkommen sind nicht gleich verteilt, das ist in einem freiheitlichen System normal.
Hier will man den Leuten und zwar praktisch allen, Geld wegnehmen. Nicht nur vom Einkommen, sondern auch vom Vermögen. Also höchste Zeit in Dinge zu investieren, die man nicht klauen kann, z.B. Kryptowährungen oder Konsumgüter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Also höchste Zeit in Dinge zu investieren, die man nicht klauen kann, z.B. Kryptowährungen oder Konsumgüter.



Abgesehen von (verbrauchten) Konsumgütern können sie alles klauen von dem sie wissen dass es da ist. Es ist völlig egal ob du Bitcoins hast wenn man dir ne Zwangshypothek reinschiebt oder einfach 5000€ Minus aufs Konto stellt.

Die einzige Chance die man hat(te) war, in Sachgüter zu investieren die erstens werthaltig sind und zweitens nicht offensichtlich. Bis 2019 konnte man beispielsweise noch anonym Gold kaufen (das können sie dir nicht wegnehmen wenn sie nicht wissen dass du es hast). Seit dem 1.1.2020 geht das aber nur noch bis 2000€ anonym (und ab 2021 wohl gar nicht mehr anonym). Warum man das wohl eingeschränkt hat? Achso ja, Geldwäsche. Natürlich. 

Ich hab ja noch die Hoffnung dass es erst ab einem Vermögen X eintritt das höher liegt als das Vermögen des Durchschnittspolitikers da oben (die wollen sich ja kaum selbst enteignen). UNd das liegt garantiert höher als meines.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Spieglein Spieglein an der Wand, wer ist der zweitliberalste nach Prinzessin Christian im Land? XD


Apropos Lindner: Durch Corona ist sein "vor die Werkstore" ziehen komplett ins Wasser gefallen. Dabei hätte es durchaus was zum vortragen gegeben...


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch die Hoffnung dass es erst ab einem Vermögen X eintritt das höher liegt als das Vermögen des Durchschnittspolitikers da oben (die wollen sich ja kaum selbst enteignen). UNd das liegt garantiert höher als meines.



*packt die Kristallkugel aus*

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit würde es ein Schonvermögen geben, um keine Volksaufstände zu provozieren und dort zuzulangen, wo auch etwas zu holen ist, ohne sich gleichzeitig mit dem tatsächlichen Geldadel anzulegen. Also eine Art Staffelung im Sinne von "x Prozent vom ruhenden Vermögen über Betrag y ..."

"... bis maximal Betrag z", um die scheinbar rigorose Maßnahme im gleichen Zuge wieder zu verwässern. Außerdem findet das Ganze mit ausreichend Schonfrist statt, damit die richtigen Leute noch Gelegenheit haben, seit Jahren gebunkerte Vermögen zu Investitionsmasse umzudeklarieren, was natürlich im Nachhinein nicht geprüft werden wird.

Erst nach Jahren wird das irgend ein investigatives Magazin aufdecken, alle werden sich ein wenig darüber aufregen und die Politik wird zu dem Schluss kommen, dass das einfach nicht das richtige Werkzeug wäre, sonst hätte es ja funktioniert - ohne jegliche Einsicht, dass es tatsächlich die fehlende Entschlossenheit war.

*packt die Kristallkugel wieder ein und springt aufs schnellste Pferd*


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

Mir gefällt deine Art zu denken, Mahoy. 

Nein ernsthaft so schlimm es ist aber das kommt der Realität leider wahrscheinlich ziemlich nahe.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2020)

Nun Politiker würde ich nicht reich nennen, sie bekommen sehr viel Geld ja, aber sie haben auch sehr viel zu tun.
Aufsichtsratmitglieder bei VW bekommen ähnlich viel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Politiker würde ich nicht reich nennen, sie bekommen sehr viel Geld ja, aber sie haben auch sehr viel zu tun.
> Aufsichtsratmitglieder bei VW bekommen ähnlich viel.



Die armen Politiker, die haben ja sooo viel zu tun. Es gibt im Parlament nichtmal ne Anwesenheitspflicht bei den Sitzungen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Politiker würde ich nicht reich nennen



Ich sag nicht das die reich sind (wenn sie das sind dann nicht wegen ihrer Diäten... selbst mit denen guten Gehältern wird man nicht automatisch Millionär), ich sag nur sie haben ein höheres Vermögen als ich. Das ist ein ziemlicher Safe Call, versprochen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aufsichtsratmitglieder bei VW bekommen ähnlich viel.


Du warst mal in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend und weißt nicht wie der Hase mit Posten und Pöstchen da läuft. Du beschämst mich mal wieder.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2020)

Ach darum ging es nicht, es ging nur darum wie die Abgeordnetenentschädigung in ihrer Höhe im Vergleich zur Wirtschaft zu bewerten ist.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (1. Mai 2020)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ob es nun wenig oder ganz wenig ist, ist auch egal. Wenns zum Leben reicht



Prinzipiell ja, mit einem Zusatz:
Es muss zum guten Leben reichen UND Rücklagen für schlechte Zeiten beinhalten. Selten ist wie Wichtigkeit von letzterem mehr aufgefallen als aktuell. Erschreckend wie viele privatpersonen und auch Unternehmen schon mit dem Allerwertesten an der Wand stehen wenn mal 4 Wochen Shutdown ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja, mit einem Zusatz:
> Es muss zum guten Leben reichen UND Rücklagen für schlechte Zeiten beinhalten. Selten ist wie Wichtigkeit von letzterem mehr aufgefallen als aktuell. Erschreckend wie viele privatpersonen und auch Unternehmen schon mit dem Allerwertesten an der Wand stehen wenn mal 4 Wochen Shutdown ist.



Hier wird auch ein Großteil als Steuern abgezogen.
Das sollte man beachten.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2020)

Also, ich war ja nur mal Cake Eater auf Kreisebene, daher ist das jetzt keine umfassende Innenansicht über die Finanzen von Abgeordneten: Die Diäten pro Monat / Sitzung sind jetzt nicht so üppig, dass man davon leben könnte - außer man hält den Hartz-IV-Regelsatz für ausreichend. Hier muss man einer einer Arbeit nachgehen, und eins könnt ihr mir glauben: Abgeordnetentätigkeit neben einem Beruf ist kein Zuckerschlecken; hier trifft das Wort "Aufwandsentschädigung" absolut den Punkt. Nicht nur, weil man es mit dem Erwerbs- und Privatleben vereinbaren muss, sondern weil auf dieser Ebene mit viel nervenaufreibendem Kleinkram und eher mäßiger Professionalität gehandelt wird und man seinen konkreten Wählern im Alltag in die Augen schauen und ggf. Rede und Antwort stehen muss. Was ich an sich gut finde, aber es ist zuweilen auch sehr belastend, wenn man mehr tun möchte, als man menschlich, politisch und emotional leisten kann.

Interessant wird ab Landtag, ab dort kann man als Abgeordneter hauptberuflich politisch tätig sein. Da kommt ein Brutto ab 3.500 Euro bis 9.000 Euro (je nach Bundesland und Diätenrunde) rum, und dafür muss eine alte Frau lange stricken; ab Bundestag hat man Einkünfte von rund 10.000 Euro, Wer's genau wissen will, die Zahlen sind logischerweise öffentlich verfügbar.

Auf jeder Ebene muss man unterscheiden: Abgeordneter ist nicht gleich Abgeordneter. Der Unterschied zum regulären Werktätigen liegt darin, dass das Gehalt nicht einmal indirekt an die tatsächliche Leistung und Kompetenz gekoppelt ist. Der gerade mal (gelegentlich) Anwesende mit null tatsächlicher Verantwortung bekommt genauso viel wie der aktive Kümmerer, der stets ein offenes Ohr für seine Wähler hat und in zig Ausschüssen aktiv ist. Und während es für den Einen deutlich zu viel ist, ist es für den Anderen nicht zwingend zu viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> In essen ist ja ein 26 jähriger Altenpfleger an corona verstorben  und davor anscheinend auch sein Großvater daran


Ach Mensch, die armen. Klar ist es nur ein Einzelfall, aber wenn es Helfende trifft, ist es immer besonders hart.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Also, ich war ja nur mal Cake Eater auf Kreisebene, daher ist das jetzt keine umfassende Innenansicht über die Finanzen von Abgeordneten: Die Diäten pro Monat / Sitzung sind jetzt nicht so üppig, dass man davon leben könnte


Die Diäten derer die sowas entscheiden sicherlich schon. Die sind ja auch öffentlich - ein Bundestagsabgeordneter bekommt 10.345,64€ brutto monatlich. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zum regulären Werktätigen liegt  darin, dass das Gehalt nicht einmal indirekt an die tatsächliche  Leistung und Kompetenz gekoppelt ist


Stimmt. Und das ist der Hauptgrund dafür, warum erstens die WIRKLICH kompetenten Menschen des Landes garantiert nicht Politiker werden (wenige Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) - denn wenn ich in der Industrie ein vielfaches verdienen kann tue ich mir das ganze Politikzeug garantiert nicht an. Und zweitens warum es so viele Hohlraumdübel gibt in den Politikerreihen die wenn sie nach leistung bezahlt würden schon lange weg vom Fenster wären.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (1. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal einer, der mehr Erfahrungen mit medizinischen Studien hat:
> Ist es nicht verdammt unseriös, den Einflussfaktor verschiedener Faktoren mit mehreren univariaten Analysen zu untersuchen?
> Zur allgemeinen Verrechnung nicht mehr als "lineares Modell" zu schreiben reicht mir auch nicht, den Vitamin-D-Mangel hat durchaus Bezug zu Alter, Vorerkrankungen (und Medikamentation für diese) und Geschlecht. Herauszufinden, dass "alte, vorerkrankte Männer mit Vitamin-D-Insuffizienz" häufiger sterben, ist in meinen Augen trivial, solange man keine Covariate-Analyse vorlegt, die Einfluss des Faktors Vitamin D gegenüber den anderen quantifiziert.
> 
> ...


Ich bin auf dem Gebiet auch kein Experte, aber da hast du ein paar gute Punkte. Es ist auch noch eine preprint Version. Ich würde mal sagen, das wird im peer review entweder noch deutlich besser oder abgelehnt.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Erschreckend wie viele privatpersonen und auch Unternehmen schon mit dem Allerwertesten an der Wand stehen wenn mal 4 Wochen Shutdown ist.


Wahrscheinlich weil der Wohlstand den einige meinen raushängen lassen zu müssen, z.B. in Form einer veganen Kreuzfahrt, und auch so einiges anderes, nur auf Pump gebaut ist. Wenn da eine Flaute mal ein laues Lüftchen wehen lässt... 
Abgesehen davon, gibt es auch hierzulande nicht gerade wenige Menschen die in die Kategorie "working poor" fallen. Genauer mindestens (kurz vor Corona und seit Jahren recht stabil) rund 1 Millionen Menschen die in prekären Beschäftigungsverhältnissen sind und wo Schröder vor bald 15 Jahren auf irgendeinem EU Treffen rumstolziert ist, dass man ja den größten Niedriglohnsektor Europas geschaffen habe. Dazu kommen auch noch nicht gerade wenige, die man als Scheinselbstständig bezeichnen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann über diese Entwürfe in den gängigen Medien berichtet wird. Ich vermute erstmals dann, wenn die Abbuchung erfolgt ist.



Wird ja wenn die wenigsten treffen. Da wird geschaut, was über einer Million auf dem Konto ist und das geht dann weg. 
Alle anderen trifft es nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird ja wenn die wenigsten Treffen. Da wird geschaut, was über einer Million auf dem Konto ist und das geht dann weg.
> Alle anderen trift es nicht.



Vorsicht. Ich hoffe dass du Recht hast aber die letzten Male wo sowas in Deutschland passiert ist hat es sehr, sehr viele getroffen. Beispielsweise sämtliche Immobilienbesitzer bei der Zwangshypothek in den 50ern. Da hatte man einfach jedem der ein Haus besaß 50% des Hauswertes als Schulden eingetragen, zahlbar in 30 Jahresraten.

Wenn du ein Haus+Grundstück mit sagen wir 300.000€ Wert besitzt und sowas nochmal kommt drückt dir der Staat einfach so 150.000€ Schulden rein, zahlbar in 5000€ Raten pro Jahr die nächsten 30 Jahre. Kannste nicht? Dann ist dein Haus weg.

Ich will nicht sagen dass sowas ansteht und glaube es auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht in dem Ausmaß - ich möchte nur zeigen dass das nicht nur möglich ist sondern dass es das sogar schon mal gab. 

Sich darauf zu verlassen dass es einen selbst schon nicht trifft ist gefährlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil der Wohlstand den einige meinen raushängen lassen zu müssen, z.B. in Form einer veganen Kreuzfahrt, und auch so einiges anderes, nur auf Pump gebaut ist. Wenn da eine Flaute mal ein laues Lüftchen wehen lässt...



Es gibt sicherlich einige ehr kleine Unternehmer die der Meinung sind das mit dem eigentlich gut laufenden Unternehmen verdiente Geld lieber im Verhältnis 0,75:1 aus dem Unternehmen zuziehen und lieber in den maximal leistbaren eigenen Lebensstil zu stecken, statt ausreichende Rücklagen zu bilden und in das eigene Unternehmen zu reinvestieren.
Man muss ja schließlich mit dem geleasten Audi A8 / Porsche Cayenne, dem järlichen 2 Wochen Urlaub im 5 Sterne Hotel auf den Malediven und dem jährlichen iPhone für 1200 Euro zeigen das man mit seiner Arbeit erfolgreich ist und der Laden brummt. 

Dumm halt nur wenn dann mal sowas unkalkulierbares wie Covid-19 kommt, dann steht das Wasser halt ohne Hilfe der Steuerzahler, oder massive zusätzliche Verschuldung, nach 4 Wochen schon bis Oberkante Stirn, weil man seinen Lebensstil halt in guten Zeiten nicht eine Stufe kleiner angesetzt hat und Geld für die wirtschaftlich schlechten Tage, die länger dauern als ein bis zwei Wochen, zurückgelegt hat.

Sparen ist halt eine Tugend die viele Deutsche (Unternehmer) leider verlernt haben, leider wohl auch weil Pappenheimer wie die von der FDP jahrelang immer wieder vorgepredigt haben das leicht dumm ist wer richtig spart und man lieber fleißig (jeden noch so großen Schrott) konsumieren soll.

Man kann auch sparen und trotzdem gut leben, das heißt ja schließlich nicht das man sich mal ab und zu was gönnen soll, aber eben mit Maß. 
Viele Menschen lebenaber halt teils seit Jahrzehnten deutlich über ihre Verhältnisse (Niedriglohnsektor mal ausgeschlossen) und solche Krisen wie Covid-19 führen das dann auch deutlich vor Augen, das der ganze Protz-Konsum am Ende kaum 4 Wochen shutdown übersteht, weil die Leute dann schon nicht mehr wissen wie sie noch ihre Rechnungen bezahlen sollen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beispielsweise sämtliche Immobilienbesitzer bei der Zwangshypothek in den 50ern.


Nein, nicht sämtliche. Es gab entsprechende Freibetragsregelungen. Dazu war die Bemessungsgrundlage bis zum Schluss der Wert, denn das Grundstück, etc. zum Stichtag hatte. Sprich er wurde nicht auf die in den Folgejahren steigende Werte angepasst. Dazu kam das in den Folgejahren rapide steigende Lohnniveau sowie Inflation ... 
Vermoegensabgabe (Lastenausgleichsgesetz) &#8211; Wikipedia
Aber was erzähle ich. Kaum wird was von einer Abgabe erwähnt, dann steht für manche die große Enteignung und das Ende der Welt bevor und auf YT spucken die ganzen Westentaschen-Hugenbergs wieder Gift und Galle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

Obs da jetzt nen Grundfreibetrag von 5000€ gibt oder nicht ändert wenig daran, dass solche Vorhgehensweisen ne absolute Sauerei sind. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann auch sparen und trotzdem gut leben, das heißt ja schließlich  nicht das man sich mal ab und zu was gönnen soll, aber eben mit Maß.
> Viele Menschen lebenaber halt teils seit Jahrzehnten deutlich über ihre Verhältnisse



Und warum ist das so? Weil die Leute es vorgelebt bekommen, fast die gesamte Medienwelt um sie herum auf Konsum-ist-geil ausgelegt ist, die BWLler noch vorrechnen dass gespartes Eigentum "totes Kapital" ist das investiert werden will und wenns dann knallt sind die, die was gespart haben im worst case noch die Gearsc*ten wenn die Vermögensabgabe kommt.

Es ist doch kein Wunder, dass weite Bevölkerungsteile dann so leben, dass wenn ein Monatsgehalt ausfällt die Insolvenz droht.


Ich habe auch manchen Arbeitskollegen der jetzt in große Schwierigkeiten kommt in Kurzarbeitszeiten wenn eben das Gehalt auf schlimmstenfalls 60% fällt (real ists meist noch etwas mehr). Und das in einer Firma der es seit Jahren sowieso nicht besonders gut geht (sprich man eher etwas "sicherer" planen sollte).
Mal ehrlich - wenn ich so wirtschafte, dass ein temporärer Einbruch meines Gehaltes um vielleicht ein Drittel mich an den Rand meiner Existenz drückt weil null Reserven da sind und die fixkosten quasi so hoch wie das Einkommen sind dann hab ich was falsch gemacht. Bis auf den kleinen Anteil von Leuten die unverschuldet in solche Situationen gekommen sind (das gibts ja leider auch) hab ich da wierklich wenig Mitleid.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Obs da jetzt nen Grundfreibetrag von  5000€ gibt oder nicht ändert wenig daran, dass solche Vorhgehensweisen  ne absolute Sauerei sind.


5000DM waren 1949 um einiges mehr wert, als es heute 5000€ sind. Für 5000DM hätte ein Facharbeiter damals ungefähr 3 Jahre arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> 5000DM waren 1949 um einiges mehr wert, als es heute 5000€ sind. Für 5000DM hätte ein Facharbeiter ungefähr 3 Jahre arbeiten müssen.



Achso, DANN ists natürlich gar kein Problem wenn Vermögen darüber einfach ersatzlos weggenommen wird (für etwas, was der Facharbeiter nicht zu verantworten hat oder irgendwie hätte beeinflussen können). 

Wie in aller Welt kann man denn verteidigen dass man in einem solchen Fall faktisch bestohlen wird? Wenn einer einbricht sagste ja auch nicht "nimm die Anlage ruhig mit wenn du den fernseher stehen lässt ists ok".


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich - wenn ich so wirtschafte, dass ein temporärer Einbruch meines Gehaltes um vielleicht ein Drittel mich an den Rand meiner Existenz drückt weil null Reserven da sind und die fixkosten quasi so hoch wie das Einkommen sind dann hab ich was falsch gemacht. Bis auf den kleinen Anteil von Leuten die unverschuldet in solche Situationen gekommen sind (das gibts ja leider auch) hab ich da wierklich wenig Mitleid.



Dann haben ja viele Menschen, die wenig verdienen und deswegen keine Rücklagen bilden können, was falsch gemacht.
Wenn aber alle nur noch die Top Jobs haben wollen und keiner mehr im Pflegeheim, bei der Müllabfuhr oder im Krankenhaus arbeiten will, was dann?


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Man tut hier ja geradewegs so, als ob den Leuten alles weggenommen wurde. 
Nichtmal bei der Welt begibt man sich auf ein so dünnes Eis: Wiederaufbau: Was die Idee vom &#8222;Lastenausgleich&#8220; taugte - WELT

Und wenn man schonmal dabei ist: Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - DER SPIEGEL
Vermögensanteil des obersten Dezils zwischen 1950 und 2012
Gerade letzteres hat es in sich. Über Jahrzehnte hat man es geschafft, dass das Vermögen breiter in der Bevölkerung verteilt wird. Das ganze wurde, angefangen unter Kohl, wieder mit den Hintern eingerissen. Denn Steuern sind ja so abgrundtief böse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann haben ja viele Menschen, die wenig verdienen und deswegen keine Rücklagen bilden können, was falsch gemacht.



Das sind die, die unverschuldet in solchen Situationen sind (sofern sie nicht fahrlässig bessere Einkommenschancen nicht genutzt haben). Die können nichts dafür und um die gehts mir auch nicht.
Es geht um die Kollegen, die 4000€ netto im Monat haben, in der jetzigen Situation nur ein paar Tage Kurzarbeit fahren müssen, deswegen nur 3500€ im Monat netto haben und mir im Büro die Ohren volljammern dass sie mit ihrem Geld nicht rundkommen. Und dann musste (als jemand der bei 100% Gehalt deutlich weniger netto hat als die mit Kurzarbeitstagen) noch versuchen ihnen nicht auf den Anzug zu kotzen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht um die Kollegen, die 4000€ netto im Monat haben, in der jetzigen Situation nur ein paar Tage Kurzarbeit fahren müssen, deswegen nur 3500€ im Monat netto haben und mir im Büro die Ohren volljammern dass sie mit ihrem Geld nicht rundkommen. Und dann musste (als jemand der bei 100% Gehalt deutlich weniger netto hat) noch versuchen ihnen nicht auf den Anzug zu kotzen.



Das kommt immer darauf an, wie man denn so lebt oder welche Fixkosten vorliegen.
Wenn die noch die Pflege der Eltern zahlen müssen oder das Haus finanzieren, ist das Geld immer knapp.
Ich selbst hatte ja das Glück, dass ich kein Baugrund kaufen musst als ich mein Haus gebaut habe. Das macht eine Menge aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

Klar, die persönliche/familiäre Umgebung und die ich nenns mal "Ausgangssituation" macht viel aus neben dem Einkommen. Es sind nur halt viele Leute dabei die deswegen so klamm sind weil sie ihr in guten Zeiten mehr als ausreichend vorhandenes Geld mit vollen Händen rauswerfen für Zeug das keiner braucht ohne an Rücklagen auch nur zu denken. Weißte, die die schon nix aufm Konto haben aber dann noch ne 70.000€-Karre auf Raten kaufen als Beispiel. Das sind dann die die am härtesten jammern (zumindest in meiner Umgebung) wenn mal so ne Krise wie aktuell ansteht.

Ich verlange da ja keine Wunder - es würde schon reichen, dass die, die wenn alles normal läuft am Ende des Monats sagen wir mal 300€ über haben mal drüber nachdenken, die vielleicht auf die Kante zu legen statt mit Gewalt irgendwas zu suchen um sie zu verkonsumieren. Ich bin da irgendwie etwas altmodisch.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es sind nur halt viele Leute dabei die deswegen so klamm sind weil sie ihr in guten Zeiten mehr als ausreichend vorhandenes Geld mit vollen Händen rauswerfen für Zeug das keiner braucht ohne an Rücklagen auch nur zu denken. Weißte, die die schon nix aufm Konto haben aber dann noch ne 70.000€-Karre auf Raten kaufen als Beispiel. Das sind dann die die am härtesten jammern (zumindest in meiner Umgebung) wenn mal so ne Krise wie aktuell ansteht.



Ja, klar. Es gibt immer Leute, die einfach leben und sich keine Gedanken machen, was in 20 oder 40 Jahren ist. Die machen 2x im Jahr Urlaub und fahren eine fette Karre auf Leasing.
Aber wenn du plötzlich weniger verdienst, kann man dann recht leicht auch die Ausgaben reduzieren. Essen gehen kannst du aktuell eh nicht. Urlaub geht sowieso nicht. Alleine das spart ja schon.
Wer 4000 und mehr Netto hat und nicht gerade 2500€ für Miete zahlt, sollte schon in der Lage sein, auch mit weniger im Monat auszukommen.

Bei uns wird ab nächste Woche wieder gearbeitet. Dabei machen wir auch Kurzarbeit. Ich arbeite dann 3x die Woche und bin an 2 Tagen zu Hause.
Und ich hab mir ein neues Auto gekauft.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Aber grad die Miete ist an manchen Orten das Problem. Ich verdiene echt gut, aber wenn ich in München nicht in der Kaserne wohnen würde wäre ich auch für was kleines locker 45 Prozent meines Gehaltes los.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch bekannt als "Herkunftsgebiete Tiroler Ski-Touristen"



Die erste Karte vom RKI mit absoluten Zahlen stammt vom 04.03.2020: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-03-04-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Das sind also die Orte, wo in die der Virus von außen eingeschleppt wurde.





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus in Michigan: Bewaffnete Demonstranten dringen in Parlamentsgebaeude ein - DER SPIEGEL



Wenn die Amis bisher nicht mal ihre Gesetze lesen konnten, muss man sich nicht über die Anarchie dort wundern:
USA: Gesetze duerfen nicht hinter Paywall versteckt werden | heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird ja wenn die wenigsten treffen. Da wird geschaut, was über einer Million auf dem Konto ist und das geht dann weg.
> Alle anderen trifft es nicht.



Bei unserer Regierung SEHR unwahrscheinlich. Ganz abgesehen davon ist über eine Million auf einem Konto wirklich verdammt viel. Es gibt zwar nicht gerade wenige Millionäre in Deutschland, aber große Teile des Vermögens stecken in der Regel in Sachwerten und selbst die Barschaft wird nicht auf einem Konto liegen. Da wäre es viel attraktiver, von jedem Konto über 5000 € 500 € abzuziehen...

Aber ich sehe nicht, dass das überhaupt kommt. Warum sollten sich Merkel, Söder, Laschet oder Scholz diese Blöße geben? Die politische Karriere wäre definitiv ruiniert. Einfach Kredite aufnehmen und das Geld verteilen ist viel unproblematischer, entwertet die Sparguthaben über Inflation genauso (und wertet parallel das eigene Häusschen weiter auf) und die netten Freunde aus den Bankenvorstandsetagen klopfen einem auf die Schulter, weil der Staat in den kommenden Jahren wieder ein paar Milliarden Zinsen zahlt. So gewinnen alle (außer Rentner und Leute, die sparsam leben natürlich.)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Achso, DANN ists natürlich gar kein Problem wenn Vermögen darüber einfach ersatzlos weggenommen wird (für etwas, was der Facharbeiter nicht zu verantworten hat oder irgendwie hätte beeinflussen können).
> 
> Wie in aller Welt kann man denn verteidigen dass man in einem solchen Fall faktisch bestohlen wird? Wenn einer einbricht sagste ja auch nicht "nimm die Anlage ruhig mit wenn du den fernseher stehen lässt ists ok".



Eine gewisse Mindestgrenze festzulegen sorgt zumindest dafür, dass niemand wegen der Maßnahmen einen niedrigen Lebensstandard zu fürchten hat. Ob man solche Maßnahmen allgemein gutheißt oder nicht hängt halt davon ab, ob man eine gerechte Gesellschaft oder private Kontrolle wichtiger findet. In aller Regel hat es jedenfalls nichts mehr mit Leistungsgerechtigkeit zu tun, wenn jemand deutlich mehr als 2,5 Durchschnittsjahreseinkommen auf der hohen Kante hat. Das Äquivalent des komplett geschützten Freibetrages relativ zum Durchschnittseinkommen entspricht immerhin 100000 €. Das heißt jemand mit Besitz von 2000000 € würde mit 50000 € belastet und hätte noch 150000 € übrig. Das ist nun wirklich kein ruiniertes Leben, zumal die Zahl pro Nase berechnet wurde, Ehepaare also auch ein 200000 € äquivalent Haus halten konnten, ohne einen Cent abzudrücken.

Und machen wir uns nicht vor: Wer 48 einen intakten 200k Schuppen besaß, der hatte den nicht in den letzten 3 Jahren erarbeitet. Und wer zwischen 33 und 45 einen 200k Schuppen erhalten hatte, hätte in der Regel WEITAUS härtere Strafen verdient gehabt. Desweiteren ging die Vermögensabgabe damals nicht nur an natürliche Personen, sondern vor allem zu Lasten großer Betriebe.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an, wie man denn so lebt oder welche Fixkosten vorliegen.
> Wenn die noch die Pflege der Eltern zahlen müssen oder das Haus finanzieren, ist das Geld immer knapp.
> Ich selbst hatte ja das Glück, dass ich kein Baugrund kaufen musst als ich mein Haus gebaut habe. Das macht eine Menge aus.



Gesetzesänderung verpasst? Die Unterhaltspflicht der Kinder gilt mittlerweile erst ab einem Jahreseinkommen von 100000 €. Eine der ganz wenigen positiven Entscheidungen der Groko. Dadurch muss also niemand schlecht leben. Und wer sich kauft, dass er sich nicht leisten kann, gehört genauso in die Kategorie "Mitleid müsste man sich verdienen, Spot bekommt bekommt man geschenkt" wie jeder andere, der wegen Luxus auf Pump Probleme bekommt. Ein paar Jahre auf HartzIV-Niveau können gut Bescheidenheit lehren.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die erste Karte vom RKI mit absoluten Zahlen stammt vom 04.03.2020:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstaunlich: Obwohl die Erfassung damals noch sehr lückenhaft war, passt die Karte mit Ausnahme Nordbayerns schon ganz gut auf die späteren Hotspots.


----------



## Lotto (2. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an, wie man denn so lebt oder welche Fixkosten vorliegen.
> Wenn die noch die Pflege der Eltern zahlen müssen oder das Haus finanzieren, ist das Geld immer knapp.
> Ich selbst hatte ja das Glück, dass ich kein Baugrund kaufen musst als ich mein Haus gebaut habe. Das macht eine Menge aus.



Tja dann muss halt eines der beiden fetten Autos verkauft werden welche vor der Tür stehen. Oder eben das Haus, und man zieht irgendwo zur Miete hin. Leute mit geringeren Netto müssen das auch hinkriegen (und tun dies auch, denn mit 4000 Netto gehört man zu den oberen 10% im Einzeleinkommen). Sorry aber ich finde es absolut unverschämt, dass die Allgemeinheit solche hohen Löhne jetzt per Kurzarbeit stützt. Ginge es nach mir gäbe es für das Kurzarbeitergeld ein oberes Limit.
Es ist ja z.B. so, dass Leute in Großkonzernen wo dank Tarifvertrag fürstlich gezahlt wird bei gleicher Qualifikation, ähnlicher Tätigkeit aber geringerer Verantwortung als Berufskollegen in Kleinunternehmen derselben Branche, teilweise 50% mehr verdienen. Warum sollten diese dann nun in ihrem bezahlten "Kurzarbeiterurlaub" vom Staat mehr bekommen als der auch zu diesen Zeiten arbeitende Kollege im Kleinunternehmen (dessen Firma leider keine Lobbyisten in Berlin hat)?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In aller Regel hat es jedenfalls nichts mehr mit Leistungsgerechtigkeit zu tun, wenn jemand deutlich mehr als 2,5 Durchschnittsjahreseinkommen auf der hohen Kante hat.


Wie kommst du darauf, die Menge an gespartem Vermögen in Relation zur Leistungsgerechtigkeit zu setzen?
Jemand, der 5 Jahre lang arbeitet und mit entsprechendem Verzicht 50.000€ spart --> gerecht
Jemand, der 20 Jahre lang arbeitet und mit entsprechendem Verzicht 200.000€ spart --> ungerecht? 

Eine Familie, die über viele Jahrzehnte gearbeitet und gespart hat um sich damit (vererbbares) Grundstück und Haus drauf zu leisten / instandzuhalten was jetzt (in der Immobilienblase) vielleicht ne halbe Million Bewertung hat --> ungerecht?


Neben all den medienwirksamen Scharlatanen, die ohne große Leistung für die Gesellschaft zu erbringen große Besitztümer anhäufen könnten was man wirklich als ungerecht ansehen kann sollte man all diejenigen nicht vergessen, die ihr vergleichsweise großes Vermögen nur deswegen haben, weil sie und ggf. ihre Angehörigen vor ihnen Jahrzehntelang geklotzt haben. Es geht nicht um Reichtum der "übertrieben" ist (wenn eine Person 10 Eigentumswohnungen besitzt) sondern um selbst genutzten, selbst erarbeiteten Wohlstand. Jemandem, der 30+ Jahre sein Haus und Hof abgearbeitet hat (trotz zusätzlich sehr hoher Steuerlast) jetzt ne Bewertung seines Vermögens von mehreren Hunderttausend hinzuhalten und auf der Grundlage dann einen Betrag/Anteil x wegzunehmen ist alles aber garantiert nicht gerecht.


----------



## seahawk (2. Mai 2020)

Der Fehler ist, dass man Grundstücke besitzen kann. Der Boden muss dem Volk gehören.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Wie schon angedeutet, der ideal(istisch)e Kniff wäre es, ruhendes Vermögen ab einer bestimmten Höhe anzugreifen. Also schweres Kapital, dass schon seit Ewigkeiten geparkt ist.
Das trifft nicht die Einkommen, egal wie hoch, es trifft nicht die kleinen Rücklagen der Werktätigen bzw. das Arbeitskapital viel beschworenen Mittelstands.
Und das Schlimmste, was geschehe könnte ist, dass die Betroffenen ihr geparktes Vermögen plötzlich investieren wie blöd, nur damit es nicht enteignet wird - was es effektiv ebenfalls die Wirtschaft ankurbelt.

Wahrscheinlicher ist aber tatsächlich, dass versucht würde, bei jedem abzugreifen. Aber auch das kann man halbwegs fair regeln, beispielsweise indem nicht Festbeträge abgezogen werden, sondern ein prozentualer Anteil des Sparguthabens:

Wer gar nicht genug hat, um zu sparen, ist nicht betroffen - nackter Mann und Tasche und so.
Wer 5.000 Euro gespart hat und davon 5%, also 250 Euro abgeben muss, wird es verkraften.
Wer 50.000 Euro gespart hat und davon 5%, also 2.500 Euro abgeben muss, erst recht.
Wer 500.000 Euro gespart hat und davon 5%, also 25.000 Euro abgeben muss, wird nicht begeistert sein, es allerdings überstehen.
Wer 5.000.000 Euro gespart hat und davon 5%, also 250.000 Euro abgeben muss, wird fluchen, es jedoch ebenso überleben.

Da sehe ich, obwohl ich selbst ordentlich abgeben müsste, kein Problem.
Viel wichtiger wäre, dass das solcherart eingezogene Geld auch vernünftig eingesetzt wird. Das ist der Punkt, bei dem Bauchschmerzen bekomme ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist, dass man Grundstücke besitzen kann. Der Boden muss dem Volk gehören.



Dann hast du die Begriffe Besitz und Eigentum nicht verstanden. Das Problem ist, dass man Grundstücke enteignen kann.

Man kann alles irgendwie verkraften, aber am besten würde es mir gefallen, wenn die SPD endlich unter 5 % käme, denn dann müsste niemand den Enteignungswahn verkraften.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Begriffe Besitz und Eigentum nicht verstanden. Das Problem ist, dass man Grundstücke enteignen kann.
> 
> Man kann alles irgendwie verkraften, aber am besten würde es mir gefallen, wenn die SPD endlich unter 5 % käme, denn dann müsste niemand den Enteignungswahn verkraften.



Außer es soll eine Autobahn gebaut werden, oder eine Stromtrasse, oder Kohle abgebaut werden, oder ein Flughafen (der einfach nicht fertig wird) hin, oder irgendwas anderes in der Art, dann ist enteignen ja gut und richtig, nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außer es soll eine Autobahn gebaut werden, oder eine Stromtrasse, oder Kohle, oder irgendwas anderes, dann ist enteignen ja gut und richtig, nicht.



Ich halte auch das für falsch, es wird aber immer als Totschlagargument dafür verwendet, dass man weitere Dinge enteignen kann.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Begriffe Besitz und Eigentum nicht verstanden. Das Problem ist, dass man Grundstücke enteignen kann.


Also ein Verfassungsfeind?

 Abgesehen davon: Die Art und Weise wie sich Adel und Kirche über die Jahrhunderte ihren Grund und Boden angeeignet haben, hätte es mehr als verdient, dass sie am besten noch gestern enteignet worden wären.



seahawk schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist, dass man Grundstücke besitzen kann. Der Boden muss dem Volk gehören.


Nein, der Fehler ist nicht das eine Privatperson Grund und Boden haben kann. Das Problem liegt in der Konzentration.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Demokratie bedeutet auch Mehrheitsentscheid.


Wie ist es denn dann um die Demokratie bestellt, wenn wirtschaftliche Interessen und kapitalistische Verwertungslogik Vorrang haben und auf diesem Wege eine neue und leider völlig legale Form des 3-Klassen-Wahlrechts geschaffen wurde?


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Mai 2020)

Gerade ein Paket bekommen. Die Bestellung hatte ich vor zwei Monaten aufgegeben und mittlerweile vollkommen vergessen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt aussaufen und für immer immun gegen... alles! 

(P.S.: das hier ist doch noch der Corona-Thread?!)


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Direkt aussaufen und für immer immun gegen... alles!


Gleich nach der Rasur schön im Gesicht verteilen. Die Vorher - Nachher Fotos der roten Bäckchen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gerade ein Paket bekommen. Die Bestellung hatte ich vor zwei Monaten aufgegeben und mittlerweile vollkommen vergessen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Müsste jetzt doch recht viel wert sein. 
Hab beim Obi letztens 5l Desinfektionsmittel für 59,99€ gesehen. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gleich nach der Rasur schön im Gesicht verteilen. Die Vorher - Nachher Fotos der roten Bäckchen nicht vergessen.


Ne, meine Bäckchen sind schon zu schwach für normales Rasierwasser. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Müsste jetzt doch recht viel wert sein.
> Hab beim Obi letztens 5l Desinfektionsmittel für 59,99€ gesehen.



Die haben mich jetzt 5,45€ pro Flasche gekostet. Aber natürlich nur, weil die Bestellung vor 2 Monaten aufgegeben wurde und der Laden den Kaufvertrag netterweise tatsächlich noch erfüllt hat, statt ihn kurzerhand zu stornieren (wie es so viele andere getan haben).

Ich benötige das Zeug als Risikopatient leider. Also selbst wenn ich die Flaschen jetzt mit 100% Aufschlag verschachern könnte: die ~25€ Gewinn in Abwägung meiner Lebenserwartung...
Lieber nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist, dass man Grundstücke besitzen kann. Der Boden muss dem Volk gehören.


Das ist gewnau mein Steueranstz. Land darf nur verpachtet werden. Ich würde per Gesetz jedes Stück Land in Erbpacht von 100 Jahren umwandeln, damit hätte mein heutige besitzer einen nachteil un d in Zukunft hätte man über die Verpachtung die Basis für ein Grundeinkommen. Wir haben das mal grob überschlagen und man kann solche Gedanken als Diskussionsbasis verwenden.

meine Prognose zur Epidemie? Nichts dergleichen wird passieren, das wirtschaftlich obere 1% der Bevölkerung nutzt die krise, um billig Aktien, Immobilen und Land zu kaufen. Die wirtschaftliche Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft wird vorangetrieben. Aber da können wir in 2-3 Jahren drüber reden.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Neben all den medienwirksamen  Scharlatanen, die ohne große Leistung für die Gesellschaft zu erbringen  große Besitztümer anhäufen könnten


Ich finde solche Diskussionen immer ziemlich gefährlich. Was hat denn der "ordentliche" Stahlarbeiter für die Gesellschaft getan, abgesehen davon, dass seine Arbeit die Umwelt verpestet und eine handvoll Aktionäre Gewinne abschöpft, während die Allgemeinheit Subventionen bezahlt? Handel ist perse nicht produktiv, aber doch wohl keineswegs unwichtig, oder?


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ne, meine Bäckchen sind schon zu schwach für normales Rasierwasser.


Bei dem Zeug stinkt man ja auch nur zum Gotterbarmen nach Pumakäfig.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich benötige das Zeug als Risikopatient leider. Also selbst wenn ich die Flaschen jetzt mit 100% Aufschlag verschachern könnte: die ~25€ Gewinn in Abwägung meiner Lebenserwartung...
> Lieber nicht.



Aus dir wird wohl nie ein "richtiger" Liberealer, im Geiste der FDP, werden...
Der würde schließlich klar auf jegliche Lebenserwartung pfeifen, wenn er etwas mit mindestens 100% Aufschlag verkaufen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Es wird jetzt Zeit, den Braunlingen in Deutschland einen umfassendeneinen Lockdown zu verpassen, damit hier nicht alles grundlos den Bach runtergeht.

_"... Die AfD ist die einzige Fraktion im Bundestag, die das  Sicherheitsabstandsgebot nicht einhält. Viele Mitglieder bringen mit  ihrer Ignoranz gegenüber dem Virus sich und andere in Gefahr. Aus der  Partei der Klimawandel-Leugner ist die Partei der Corona-Leugner  geworden. ..."_
Absturz der Corona-Leugner-Partei - Die AfD verspielt in der Coronakrise das letzte Vertrauen | Cicero Online
_
" ... Die Alternative für Deutschland präsentiert sich gern als  Kümmerer für das Volk. Doch in der Corona-Krise ist von ihr wenig  Konstruktives zu hören. Stattdessen unterstützen einzelne AfD-Politiker  verantwortungsloses Handeln. ..."_
AfD und Corona: Unbekuemmert durch die Pandemie | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (2. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, der Fehler ist nicht das eine Privatperson Grund und Boden haben kann. Das Problem liegt in der Konzentration.



Und das geht nur durch den Besitz. Besitze ich Boden, kann ich den an andere vermieten und mit der Einnahme mehr Boden kaufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und das geht nur durch den Besitz. Besitze ich Boden, kann ich den an andere vermieten und mit der Einnahme mehr Boden kaufen.



Du hast noch immer keine Ahnung von Besitz und Eigentum.
Wenn ich deinen Laptop in der Hand habe,  besitze ich diesen. Ich bin aber kein Eigentümer.
Wenn ich eine Wohnung miete, bin ich Besitzer, der Vermieter bleibt aber Eigentümer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn dann um die Demokratie bestellt, wenn wirtschaftliche Interessen und kapitalistische Verwertungslogik Vorrang haben und auf diesem Wege eine neue und leider völlig legale Form des 3-Klassen-Wahlrechts geschaffen wurde?



Was für ein Blödsinn, das Wahlrecht ist für alle gleich. Wenn ärmere Leuten tendenziell weniger Interesse an Politik haben und weniger an Wahlen teilnehmen, haben die immer noch das gleiche recht auf Teilnahme, deren Stimmen haben auch das gleiche Gewicht wie die eines Millionärs. Bei den Wahlen entscheiden nur die, die teilnehmen, wenn nur 1000 daran teilnehmen entscheiden nur diese.
Ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Eckism (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, den Spaltern, Nazi-Brüllern und dem Einheitsbraun auf unseren Straßen die finale rote Karte zu erteilen. Ganz gleich, was man von der AfD hält , *Fakten bleiben Fakten und wir können ab jetzt auf Lockdown und pseudorote Bosse-Genossen verzichten*.
> Ich bin ganz sicher kein Befürworter des Neoliberalismus, aber wenn die Vernunft einzig aus der "rechten Ecke" kommt, sehe ich mich gezwungen, mir weniger zusagende  Politik in Kauf zu nehmen.



Das klingt aber schon richtig links...die haben gestern doch in Berlin wieder gewütet...weil der Lockdown uncool ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> ... und wir können ab jetzt auf Lockdown...


Was denn für ein "Lockdown", kleiner Realitätsverweigerer. Was Du in Teilen Chinas erlebtest, war ein Lockdown. Hier gab es zarte angepasste Massmahmen die jetzt schon wieder gelockert werden. Und das Resultat werden wir erleben. Jeder, der eine Infektion hatte, sollte dringend seine Lungenfunktion überprüfen lassen. Erste Ergebnisse an Patienten mit schwachen Verlauf der Infektion sind katastrophal. Ich bin schon gespannt, was mit unseren Hochleistungssportlern passiert, wenn einmal eine Infektion durchs Trainingslager huscht.

Für die meisten Selbstständigen ist das ganze bisher weniger schlimm als ein normales Hochwasser, was mit Renovierungsarbeiten jeden Laden länger geschlossen hält.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für die meisten Selbstständigen ist das ganze bisher weniger schlimm als ein normales Hochwasser, was mit Renovierungsarbeiten jeden Laden länger geschlossen hält.



Ein Hochwasser zerstört aber nicht landesweit Geschäfte zum gleichen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ein Hochwasser zerstört aber nicht landesweit Geschäfte zum gleichen Zeitpunkt.


Welcher Unternehmer hat denn landesweit Geschäfte? Dann geht es um große Ketten mit entsprechenden Reserven. Es waren jetzt sechs Wochen geschlossene Läden. Das ist hart, aber nicht tödlich. Schlimmer ist es, dass Kulturschaffenden weiterhin jede Arbeit sehr schwer möglich wird. Das ist ein Verlust für die Demokratie, aber ein gewaltiger. Die Kunstfreiheit ist zu Recht eines der Grundrechte.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir haben eine umfassende Ausgangssperre.


Völliger Humbug und einfach erstunken und erlogen. Jeder kann raus und das meiste machen. Du hast keine Ahnung, was es bedeutet, wenn Du nur mit Ausgangsschein einmal pro Wochen 30min die Wohnung verlassen darfst, wie es in China der Fall war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Welcher Unternehmer hat denn landesweit Geschäfte? Dann geht es um große Ketten mit entsprechenden Reserven. Es waren jetzt sechs Wochen geschlossene Läden. Das ist hart, aber nicht tödlich. Schlimmer ist es, dass Kulturschaffenden weiterhin jede Arbeit sehr schwer möglich wird. Das ist ein Verlust für die Demokratie, aber ein gewaltiger. Die Kunstfreiheit ist zu Recht eines der Grundrechte.



Kunstfreiheit bedeutet, dass jeder Kunst anfertigen darf.
Es bedeutet nicht, dass diese Leute durch den Staat bezahlt werden müssen, wenn ihr Verkauf nicht mehr funktioniert. Wenn deren Geschäftsmodell nicht funktioniert geht es nicht mehr. Die sind genauso betroffen wie jeder Unternehmer. Wo da jetzt das Problem liegt ist mir unklar.


----------



## Eckism (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir haben eine umfassende Ausgangssperre, mit einigen Ausnahmen. Es ist z.B. nicht erlaubt, einfach so das Haus zu verlassen. Du mußt einkaufen, arbeiten oder Pflegebedürftigen helfen.



Man "muss" gar viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Man "muss" mehrfach am Tag mal 2 Liter Sprit tanken, man "muss" sich ein Brötchen kaufen usw. Wem keine Ausreden einfallen, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist, dass man Grundstücke besitzen kann. Der Boden muss dem Volk gehören.



Ich zahle doch Steuern für meinen Boden.
Wieso zahle ich überhaupt für etwas, das mein Eigentum ist?
Ich zahle Steuern mit Geld, das schon mal versteuert wurde. Ich muss also sozusagen doppelt zahlen.



Eckism schrieb:


> Man "muss" gar viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Man "muss" mehrfach am Tag mal 2 Liter Sprit tanken, man "muss" sich ein Brötchen kaufen usw. Wem keine Ausreden einfallen, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.



Ich hab mir ein Elektroauto gekauft. Ich "muss" überhaupt keinen Sprit mehr tanken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich zahle doch Steuern für meinen Boden.
> Wieso zahle ich überhaupt für etwas, das mein Eigentum ist?
> Ich zahle Steuern mit Geld, das schon mal versteuert wurde. Ich muss also sozusagen doppelt zahlen.



Weil unsere beschissene Politik das so geregelt hat.


----------



## JePe (2. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man denkt gerade aktiv darüber nach, der Bevölkerung gegenleistungsfrei Vermögen wegzunehmen. Auf deutsch gesagt beispielsweise jedem Bankkonto das registriert und gedeckt ist maln paar Tausend Euro abbuchen. Einfach so.



Humbug.

Das DIW - seit jeher eine Trutzburg antikapitalistischer Sentimentalitaet - hat vorgeschlagen, die Corona-bedingten Aufwendungen durch 1. einen 7,5%igen Soli-Aufschlag und 2. eine Vermoegensabgabe irgendwo zwischen 10% und 20% gegenzufinanzieren. Der erste Ansatz wuerde auf die oberen 10% der Einkommensteuerpflichtigen angewendet werden, der zweite auf das oberste 1% der Steuerpflichtigen. Die Ausarbeitung der Wissenschaftlichen Dienst ist keine Dienstanweisung an die Finanzaemter, sondern bewertet nur die Verfassungsmaessigkeit des zweiten Vorschlages.

"Gegenleistungsfrei" trifft es hier auch nicht wirklich - morgen noch eine Oekonomie und naechstes Jahr wieder einen Job zu haben, wuerde ich durchaus als Gegenleistung bezeichnen.

Als ehemaliger DDR-Buerger komme ich kaum noch mit dem Kopfschuetteln hinterher, was fuer manche hier schon alles Kommunismus ist ...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann über diese Entwürfe in den gängigen Medien berichtet wird. Ich vermute erstmals dann, wenn die Abbuchung erfolgt ist.



?

_"Corona Kosten Finanzierung"_ liefert bei Google tagesaktuell laecherliche 18.900.000 Treffer. Das hier ist der erste davon. Das ueber das Abraeumen von Bankkonten nicht berichtet wird, mag daran liegen, dass es - wie gesagt - Humbug ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kunstfreiheit bedeutet, dass jeder Kunst anfertigen darf.


Es geht nicht um staatlich bezahlen, das ist Verdrehen meiner Worte und damit erübrigt sich jede Diskussion.

Aber welches Theater darf denn seine Stücke zeigen und wenn ja wo? Darum geht es hier seit hunderten Beiträgen. Die Massnahmen waren im Großen und Ganzen sinnvoll und erfolgreich, im kleinen ging es darum, Wirtschaftsbetriebe zu schützen und sich einen Dreck um Kultur zu kümmern. Warum sind Betriebe weiterhin offen, aber keine Schulklassen? In der Oberstufe kann man das den Kindern sehr gut erklären, dass sie Abstand halten müssen. Man könnte z.B. auch den Unterrichte dritteln. Anstatt 30 Kinder pro Klasse nur noch 10 im rotierenden System. Das zusammen mit viel Hausaufgaben und täglichen gemeinsamen Videounterricht wäre durchaus besser, als die Kinder Monate lang alleine zu lassen.

Es gebe zig Möglichkeiten die Massnahmen ebenso effektiv zu gestalten, ohne die massiven Auswirkungen für bestimmte Gruppen zu haben. Aber zu meinen, weil ja durch rechtzeitige Massnahmen relativ wenig passiert ist, aber sag das mal den Familien ins Gesicht, denen Menschen auf ihrer Mitte verstarben, waren die Maßnahmen überflüssig, ist typische Realitätsverweigerung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> _"Corona Kosten Finanzierung"_ liefert bei Google tagesaktuell laecherliche 18.900.000 Treffer.



Mit gängige Medien meine ich nicht Suchmaschinen bei denen man selbst aktiv nach etwas gezielt suchen muss.
Ich meine die Läden, die die GEZ finanziert.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es wird jetzt Zeit, den Aluhüten in Berlin einen Lockdown zu verpassen, damit hier nicht alles grundlos den Bach runtergeht.



Dänemark: 9.311 Todesfälle auf 5,8 Mio. Einwohner (140 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer).
Deutschland: 6.735 Todesfälle auf 83,2 Mio. Einwohner (237 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer).

Argumentation abgeschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit gängige Medien meine ich nicht Suchmaschinen bei denen man selbst aktiv nach etwas gezielt suchen muss.
> Ich meine die Läden, die die GEZ finanziert.


Das ist denn die Tagenschau?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sind Betriebe weiterhin offen, aber keine Schulklassen? In der Oberstufe kann man das den Kindern sehr gut erklären, dass sie Abstand halten müssen. Man könnte z.B. auch den Unterrichte dritteln. Anstatt 30 Kinder pro Klasse nur noch 10 im rotierenden System. Das zusammen mit viel Hausaufgaben und täglichen gemeinsamen Videounterricht wäre durchaus besser, als die Kinder Monate lang alleine zu lassen.



Ich bin aktuell im Abiturjahrgang. Ab Montag soll wieder Unterricht stattfinden. Hier herrscht übrigens Schulpflicht, ins Theater muss niemand gehen.
Das mit dem Dritteln ist ziemlich beschissen, da die Lehrerkapazität dafür nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Eckism (2. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein Elektroauto gekauft. Ich "muss" überhaupt keinen Sprit mehr tanken.



Dann bleib doch zuhause...

Selbst wenn ich mir nen E-Auto kaufen würde, bräuchte ich trotzdem Sprit, ich brauch ne große Reichweite in kurzer Zeit...E-Auto wäre so'n Ding um zum Bäcker um die Ecke zu fahren.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2020)

War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
Immerhin bekommen Risikogruppen jetzt wieder Desinfektionsmittel. 
Der 0815-Mensch hat keinen Bedarf daran das literweise zu horten. Ich hab auch noch mein kleines Gel zuhause, 50 ml von Lysoform sowie eine Packung Tücher die so halbvoll sein sollte. 
Damit war ich Ende Februar in London. Das Gel hab ich nur nach der Ubahn bzw vor einem Essen irgendwo benutzt und es ist auch noch mehr als halb voll. 
Ich wasche mir eben öfters die Hände, das sollte reichen, kein Grund ständig Desinfektionsmittel zu benutzen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> https://bayern.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/200323_preliminary-stay-at-home-order_english.pdf


Und wo wurde dir da untersagt das Haus zu verlassen? Ich lese da u.a.:


> sports and exercise outdoors, however, only on one&#8217;s own or together with members of one&#8217;s own household, but not in a group of any kind whatsoever, and




und wenn ich mir die folgenden anschaue:
BayMBl. 2020 Nr. 239 - Verkuendungsplattform Bayern
§7 Absatz 7:


> Sport und Bewegung  an der frischen Luft, allerdings ausschließlich alleine, mit einer  weiteren nicht im selben Hausstand lebenden Person oder mit Angehörigen  des eigenen Hausstandes und ohne jede sonstige Gruppenbildung und



in der zuvor gültigen Zweiten unter §5 Absatz 7:


> Sport und Bewegung an der  frischen Luft, allerdings ausschließlich alleine, mit einer weiteren  nicht im selben Hausstand lebenden Person oder mit Angehörigen des  eigenen Hausstands und ohne jede sonstige Gruppenbildung und




Es war und ist also jederzeit möglich, fröhlich an der frischen Luft rumzuknattern. Hier in Thüringen nicht anders.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

Laschets "verantwortungsvolle" Normalität an NRWs Schulen, überstürzte Öffnung damit Laschet sich profilieren kann.
Schlecht vorbereitet in den Schulstart:

*Schulstart trotz Corona: Kann man die Risiken verantworten? / ZDF Heute Nachrichten*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7BdHAPFoP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 7min 6sek


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt:
> "2) Das Verlassen der eigenen Wohnung ist nur bei Vorliegen triftiger Gründe erlaubt"



Das Problem an der Regelung ist: Alles, wirklich ALLES ist wenn man die Leute so hört ein "triftiger Grund".

Coronaregel Nummer eins: Sie dürfen das Haus nicht verlassen, es sei denn Sie wollen es, dann dürfen sie es schon.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann kommen die Ausnahmen. Da gibts doch nichts zu diskutieren.


Nein, weil man jederzeit für Sport und Bewegung rausgehen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht ins Krankenhaus ..


Das ist doch wieder nur eine dumme Lüge. Mein Gott nochmal. 
Jeder, der ärztliche Hilfe benötigt, darf natürlich ins Krankenhaus 
oder zum Arzt.

Einzig wenn es um die Begleitung von Sterbenden geht, sind
aktuelle Maßnahmen wieder zu unausgewogen. Sich in Schutz-
kleidung neben seine sterbenden Angehörigen zu setzen und
die Hand zu halten wird hoffentlich bald wieder erlaubt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder nur eine dumme Lüge. Mein Gott nochmal.



Was für ein Blödsinn. Man darf natürlich ins Krankenhaus, wenn man da ärztliche Hilfe benötigt, aber zum Besuchen nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht ins Krankenhaus .
> Kann man den Leuten ja ansehen, obs stimmt
> Und man darf auch einkaufen.



Natürlich darf man in Krankenhaus.
Und wenn ich einen Spaziergang machen will, tu ich das.
Du sollst nur nicht irgendwo rumlungern.
Einkaufen durfte man schon immer und das würde auch das letzte sein, was man abschafft neben medizinischer Versorgung.


----------



## seahawk (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du hast noch immer keine Ahnung von Besitz und Eigentum.
> Wenn ich deinen Laptop in der Hand habe,  besitze ich diesen. Ich bin aber kein Eigentümer.
> Wenn ich eine Wohnung miete, bin ich Besitzer, der Vermieter bleibt aber Eigentümer.



Wenn Du den Laptop in der Hand hast, bist Du vielleicht Eigentümer, Besitzer oder Dieb. Schwer zu sagen. Ändert aber nichts am Problem, dass der Boden in das Eigentum des Staates gehört. Alles andere führt nur zur Lehnknechtschaft aka. Mietwucher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Alles andere führt nur zur Lehnknechtschaft aka. Mietwucher.


Die Schafe wollen das so. Hauptsache, sie haben noch jemanden unter sich, den sie treten können. Früher war das die Frau im Haushalt, heute sucht man sich wieder andere schwache Menschen. Ich bin die Diskussionen dazu leid. Man muss einfach erkennen, dass die Mehrheit ausgebeutet und geknechtet werden will. Und weil sie das wollen und brauchen, bekommen sie es. Wenn sie es nicht wollen würden, würden sie etwas anderes wählen. Das ist frustrierend, aber man muss die Menschen nehmen, wie sie sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Laptop in der Hand hast, bist Du vielleicht Eigentümer, Besitzer oder Dieb. Schwer zu sagen. Ändert aber nichts am Problem, dass der Boden in das Eigentum des Staates gehört. Alles andere führt nur zur Lehnknechtschaft aka. Mietwucher.



Das mag die sozialistische Partei Deutschlands (SPD) so sehen, die Mehrheit der Leute sieht das aber nicht so. In der DDR war das an vielen Stellen so.
Damit auch Sozialisten das verstehen: Besitzer ist der, der gerade die Sache hat, Eigentümer der, der die rechtliche Herrschaft darüber hat.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Auch in der DDR gab es Privateigentum, z.B. an Eigenheimen und man glaubt es kaum: solche wurden sogar von Privatpersonen noch errichtet.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn sie es nicht wollen würden, würden sie etwas anderes wählen.


Ja, nein, nicht wirklich.
Nicht jeder Mensch will, nur viele haben einfach keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In der DDR war das an vielen Stellen so.



Auch in der DDR gehörte das Land nicht dem Volk und gab es immer Menschen die Land besaßen z.b. Grundstück mit Eigenheim) und solche die keines hatten (Mieter in einer Stadt). Das einzige was "Volkseigentum" war, waren Betriebe, was aber nicht hieß das diesen Betrieben auch das Land gehörte auf dem sie standen / bewirtschafteten und somit das Land Volkseigentum war.
Das "enteignete" Land der Bauern zum Beispiel, welches von den LPGen bewirtschaftet wurde, gehörte formal (auf dem Papier) durchaus weiterhin den jeweiligen Bauern, wurde aber von den Agrargenossenschaften kollektiv bewirtschaftet und die Bauern konnten nicht frei über die Nutzung des Landes bestimmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch in der DDR gab es Privateigentum.


Es geht um Grund und Boden, um Trinkwasser, um Atemluft, um Rohstoffe, um eine saubere Umwelt. Das alles sind Güter, die immer ím Eigentum der Allgemeinheit verbleiben müssen. Wenn man sich die Liegenschaften anschaut, die aus den alten pflichtgebundenen Lehen entsprangen und die eine kleinen Gruppe heute noch ohne diese Pflichten ihr Eigentum nennt, wird einem schlecht. Aber was soll man machen. Die Mehrheit will das so. Und das wird sich in dieser Kultur wenn überhaupt nur sehr langsam ändern. 

Ich hatte mit Themen wie dem bedingugnslosem Grundeinkommen gehofft, dass etwas bewegung in die Sache kommt, das wird aber nichts, solange die schwarzen Strolche an der Regierung sind.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...]


Die Landwirtschaft war eine Sache für sich. Man hatte gerade im Nordosten Deutschlands historisch bedingt recht große Güter gehabt, die zu sogenannten Volkseigenen Gütern wurden und deswegen im Zuge der Wende an die Treuhand gingen. Man hatte gleichzeitig, wie von dir genannt, auch die LPGen, die im Zuge der Wende zu Genossenschaften nach bundesdeutschen Recht wurden.
Und noch was zu den LPG: Typ I macht jeder seins.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Themen wie dem bedingugnslosem Grundeinkommen gehofft, dass etwas bewegung in die Sache kommt, das wird aber nichts, solange die schwarzen Strolche an der Regierung sind.


Das wird nicht finanzierbar sein, gerade jetzt und nach der Krise nicht. Wenn dann bei der Wahl 2021 die CDU so gut abschneidet wie jetzt, dann wird das nicht kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Störungen im Handynetz decken sich weitestgehend mit den Standorten der Demos.


Und den Standorten deutscher Großstädte


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder nur eine dumme Lüge. Mein Gott nochmal.
> Jeder, der ärztliche Hilfe benötigt, darf natürlich ins Krankenhaus
> oder zum Arzt.
> 
> ...



Man muss ja  auch Risiko für das Medizinisches Personal senken(die in Deutschland rare sind) und für die Patienten, und außerdem für jede Hinz und Kunz die besuchen kommen, wo hätte man die ganze Schutzanzüge her sollen ? 
die stationäre und ambulante Pflegedienste haben/hatten schon arg probleme... aber das checken die ja net.

birdman flog übers kuckucksnest


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

Zumal die 15-25 Leute, die auf eine Demo dürfen, kaum das Netz überlasten.


----------



## JePe (2. Mai 2020)

Was heisst hier 15-25. 25.000 vielleicht! Aber das sehen wir hier nicht, weil die Handyuebertragungen blockiert werden! Oh, diese Teufel in Berlin!

Einfach ganz fest dran glauben. Dann wird´s irgendwann trotzdem nicht wahr.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

Nein, an der Netzüberlastung ist Russia Today schuld, denn die übertragen aus Berlin von der Demo gerade live: YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, an der Netzüberlastung ist Russia Today schuld, denn die übertragen aus Berlin von der Demo gerade live: YouTube



Live ist das Video sicher nicht. Das ist ein altes Video, vor Corona. Denn jetzt dürfen die Leute gar nicht ohne Schutzmasken so dicht zusammen stehen und es sind auch nur 15-25 Leute erlaubt.

Und die Teilnahme an nicht genehmigten Demos ist eine Straftat, die mit 2 Jahren Haft bestraft wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird nicht finanzierbar sein, gerade jetzt und nach der Krise nicht. Wenn dann bei der Wahl 2021 die CDU so gut abschneidet wie jetzt, dann wird das nicht kommen.


Wir haben durchschnittlich 4304m³ pro Person im Lande. Bei 1000,-€ pro Person wären das durchschnittlich 25 Cent Miete pro Monat und m², oder 3,-€ pro m² im Jahr. Natürlich muss man jetzt landwirtschaftliche Flächen anders bewerten als Stadtfläche.

In  städtischen Lagen liegt man schnell bei 1000.-€/m². Wenn man stattdessen 50,-€ Miete pro m² im Jahr bezahlt, wäre das gar kein Problem. Man muss es nur wollen. Will aber niemand. 

14% sind Siedlungsraum, da geht was.
Struktur der Flaechennutzung | Umweltbundesamt

Das wäre ein Generationen Projekt.  Du nimmst heute niemanden etwas weg, ab man verhindert das Vererben von Landfläche in z.B. 50 Jahren. Dann trifft das niemanten wirtschaftlich jetzt besonders hat, der genutzt Grund und Boden wird dann nur jedes Jahre um 2% vom heutigen Wert entwertet. Das ist eine ziemlich geirnge Vermögenssteuer.

Aber wir entfernen uns damit zu weit vom Thema. Wie geagt, das Grundeinkommen wurde im Rahmen der Krise diskutiert, alles weitere dazu sollten wir in einem anderen Thema besprechen und sammeln.
Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen


----------



## JePe (2. Mai 2020)

Nett von Radio Moskau, uns die Wahrheit ueber den deutschen Unrechtsstaat zu streamen ...

... wobei. Man koennte ja auch einen Stream aus Moskau bringen, wo es alleine aktuell mehr Infizierte gibt als in Deutschland. Andererseits war das mit Demos in Moskau ja auch vor Corona so ´ne Sache.

Aber wie gesagt, nett von Radio Moskau.


----------



## JePe (2. Mai 2020)

Ist das so.


----------



## JePe (2. Mai 2020)

85 Artikel, darunter auch solche von gestern. Wo drueckt der Schuh? Erwartest Du Programmunterbrechungen in ARD und ZDF, damit wir ein paar Dutzend Bekloppten dabei zuschauen koennen, wie sie Schilder mit jecken Thesen hochhalten? Vielleicht gaebe es die ja sogar, wuerden die versorgten Buerger nicht die Kameraleute verkloppen.

Und das "verarschen" ueberlasse ich gerne Dir. An Deinen Skill kaeme ich da eh nie ran.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dänemark: 460 Tote:
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 3,422,595 Cases and 240,338 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer
> 
> Komm mal weg von deinen Alunews.



Den Aluhut kannst du selbst aufbehalten ... Es hätte dich zwei Sekunden und die halbe Umdrehung einer einzigen Hirnzelle gekostet um festzustellen, dass ich einfach nur in der Spalte verrutscht bin. 

Und wenn besagte Hirnzelle die Drehung vollendet hätte, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass es den Sachverhalt grundsätzlich nicht verändert: Dänemark hat trotz deutlich geringerer Bevölkerungsdichte die gleiche erhöhte Sterblichkeit wie Deutschland.

Das kann man jetzt von zwei Seiten betrachten: Entweder fressen die dänischen Lockerungen den Vorteil der demographischen Bedingungen auf ODER Dänemark kann sich aufgrund besagter Bedingungen die Lockerungen erlauben, ohne im Vergleich zu Deutschland schlechter zu stehen.

Jetzt musst du dir nur noch überlegen, welches Land du als Maßstab nehmen willst, auf den sich Deutschland durch Lockerungen verschlechtern darf.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Bei den Beiträgen vom verrückten Vogel kommt mir wieder das in den Sinn: Stoll-Klangbrett




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht um Grund und Boden,


Worauf  sind denn Eigenheime gebaut? Auf Grund und Boden und daher nocheinmal:  Das Problem ist nicht das Privateigentum daran als solches, sondern die  Verteilung und Konzentration. 

(Du darfst mich jetzt gerne Reformist nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du dir nur noch überlegen, welches Land du als Maßstab nehmen willst, auf den sich Deutschland durch Lockerungen verschlechtern darf.


Dann müssen wir auf der Ebene von Städten vergleichen und nicht das ganze Land


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum soll ich für dich mitdenken? Du warst dann offenbar so vom Widerlegungswahn gepackt, daß dich selbst diese horrende Zahl nicht zum Nachdenken veranlaßt hat. Und das willst du mir jetzt unterschieben.



Wer hat jetzt den Aluhut auf? Bei Tabellen in Schriftgröße 7 kann man schon mal bei Copy&Paste verrutschen. Aus dem Kontext meines Postings geht überdies klar hervor, das mein Argument die Bevölkerungsdichte ist, nicht die die "horrende" Zahl der Toten. Die habe ich nicht mal andeutungsweise thematisiert.

Und was es mit Wahn zu tun hat, wenn man dich darauf hinweisen muss, dass sich Grundbedingungen unterscheiden und die selben Lockerungen in unterschiedlichen Ländern auch unterschiedliche Folgen haben, könntest du bei Gelegenheit auch erklären.



> Das variiert doch von Land zu Land, von Stadt zu Stadt.



Es gibt Stadt und Land in Dänemark und in Deutschland. Nur sind bei uns die Ballungsgebiete größer und *trotzdem* deutlich dichter besiedelt, weshalb sich auch Infektionen schneller ausbreiten, weshalb wiederum konsequentere Eindämmungsmaßnahmen erforderlich sind, um bei der Eindämmung das selbe Ergebnis zu erzielen.

Man kann selbstverständlich zugunsten von Lockerungen ein schlechteres Ergebnis akzeptieren. Die Frage wäre, ob das wiederum die Sache wert ist. Bei verzahnter Wirtschaft bestimmen die schwächsten Glieder der Kette das Ergebnis. Das bißchen Binnenkonjunktur sorgt vielleicht für glänzenden Augen in einige Branchen, aber aber den Hintern rettet es uns nur, wenn die Welt (oder zumindest der mit uns vernetzte Teil derselben) ihren Teil der Pandemie auch in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Oder der Lockdown hat keinen Effekt, wie das Beispiel Schweden zeigt. Hier geht es ja um den Lockdown, der hat überhaupt nichts damit zu schaffen, wie viele an Corona krepieren, sondern damit, wie viele sich anstecken.


Doch, aber so viel weiter denken kannst du nur nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Worauf  sind denn Eigenheime gebaut? )


Das Stichwort heißt Erbpacht, macht die Kirche mit ihrem Grund und Boden ausschließlich:
Was ist Erbpacht?

Komisch, da geht das. Und ja, es ist nur eine Lösung von vielen, aber eine sozial verträgliche.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nein, du hast Glück und deine Corona verläuft harmlos oder du hast Pech und sie verläuft nicht harmlos. Dann kommt es noch darauf an, wie gut das Gesundheitssystem aufgestellt ist.
> Aber wenn du sie einmal hast, ist der Lockdown raus.
> Leute wie du haben einfach sämtliches eigenständiges Denken abgelegt und plappern alles nach, was sie in ihren Wahrheitsmedien lesen.



Nein Typen wie du, die nur ihre Fakenews bei RT lesen. 

Wenn die Krankenhäuser überlastet sind, steigt auch die Zahl der Toten, siehe Italien, Frankreich, Italien, Spanien, GB, USA ....


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

Ohne Lockdown sehe es noch deutlich schlimmer aus. Dann würden die Infektionen und Todesfälle weiter exponentiell steigen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Leute wie du haben einfach sämtliches eigenständiges Denken abgelegt und plappern alles nach, was sie in ihren Wahrheitsmedien lesen.



Nur weil du einen einfachen Kausalzusammenhang nicht verstehst, denke ich ich nicht mehr eigenständig und plappere nach?
Mehr Infizierte=mehr Tote, so simpel ist es nun mal.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Schweden ist auch nicht frei von Beschränkungen...


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht. Das ist am Beispiel Schweden nachgewiesen.



In Schweden wird zu wenig getestet und ist somit kein brauchbares Beispiel. Dazu hat man deutlich mehr Tote pro Infiziertem als in Deutschland. 
Die Todesrate liegt aktuell bei 12%.

Auch mal in Relation betrachten:
Schweden hat 260 Tote pro Einwohner.
In Deutschland sind es 81 Tote pro Einwohner

Ohne Lockdown sterben also mehr als 4 mal so viele Menschen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und hier kommt ja der Punkt, für den dein IQ nicht mehr reicht: Ob der Lockdown tatsächlich die Zahl der Infizierten senkt.



Was hat der IQ damit zu tun?
Und ja, ein kompletter Lockdown senkt die Anzahl der Infektionen.
Wenn ich nen grippalen Infekt habe und zuhause bleibe, stecke ich auch niemanden auf der Arbeit mehr an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und ja, ein kompletter Lockdown senkt die Anzahl der Infektionen.
> Wenn ich nen grippalen Infekt habe und zuhause bleibe, stecke ich auch niemanden auf der Arbeit mehr an.


Jain, es hängt von der Lebenssituation ab. Idealerweise stellt man auf alle 4000m² einen Menschen im Land. Aber die komplette Ausgangssperre kommt dieser Situation sehr nahe, auch wenn sie Folgeprobleme erzeugt. Aber es ist immer wieder witzig, wer den IQ als Argumentationsbasis nutzt. Aber lassen wir das.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mehr Infizierte=mehr Tote, so simpel ist es nun mal.


Zumindest innerhalb desselben Systems, Eine Übertragbarkeit auf andere Länder ist schwer.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jain, es hängt von der Lebenssituation ab. Idealerweise stellt man auf alle 4000m² einen Menschen im Land.



Und wer bekommt in diesen Idealfall das Flussbett des Rheins, oder den Krater eines aktiven Vulkans, den Bodensee, oder den Gipfel des Brocken, oder die sandigen Gegenden der Wüste? 

Das Problem an diesen Idealfall ist doch das die Qualität von Land einfach extrem unterschiedlich ist und 4000m² Aue an einem Fluss ggf. mehr Lebensqualität bieten als 4000m² sandige märkische Heide, oder das Land neben einem aktiven Vulkan.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich keinen Kontakt zu Anderen habe, stecke ich auch niemanden an.
Da braucht es auch keine 4000m² für.
Aber die meisten Menschen laufen, obwohl sie krank sind und es wissen, trotzdem durch die Gegend.
Ergebnis waren bei der letzten Influenza Epidemie 50% Krankenstand in der Firma.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht. Das ist am Beispiel Schweden nachgewiesen.



Und am Beispiel zig anderer Länder ist das Gegenteil nachgewiesen. Einmal davon abgesehen, dass es in Schweden auch besser aussehen könnte ...

Wenn du für dich eine Münze werfen willst, ist das absolut in Ordnung, aber du sprichst weder für die Mehrheit der Deutschen, noch hast du die erforderlichen Legitimationen oder Kompetenzen, für diese zu entscheiden.



> Und hier kommt ja der Punkt, für den dein IQ nicht mehr reicht: Ob der Lockdown tatsächlich die Zahl der Infizierten senkt.



Du beliebst zu scherzen, denn so dämlich kann man nicht sein. Es ist doch offensichtlich, das Länder, die verspätet und/oder zu wenig eingedämmt haben (sei es aufgrund fehlender Vorwarnung, fehlenden Kapazitäten oder der Idiotie ihrer Regierungen), nachweislich und überwiegend *deutlich* stärker betroffen sind.

Deutschland hat abgewogen und sich gegen einen kompletten Lockdown (Nach chinesischem Vorbild, obwohl es dort anscheinend funktioniert hat ...), aber für Einschränkungen entschieden - und die sinkende Ausbreitungsrate und die geringe Sterberate beweisen, dass das *für Deutschland* der richtige Weg war.

Und ebenso, wie das Verfahren, was in anderen Ländern (nach derzeitigem Ermessen) funktioniert, jedoch nicht 1:1 für Deutschland übertragbar ist, ist auch der deutsche Weg in diese Sache nicht unbedingt für Andere zweckmäßig. Das kann doch nicht so schwer zu begreifen sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich keinen Kontakt zu Anderen habe, stecke ich auch niemanden an..


Ich bin in der Woche in einer Mietwohnung in der Stadt und hier rieche ich, was unter, neben und über mir gekocht wird. Der Virentransport ist möglich und wahrscheinlich. Wenn hier im Haus jemand krank wird, geht das rum. Aber aus dem Haus kommt es dann nicht raus. Immerhin.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zumindest innerhalb desselben Systems, Eine Übertragbarkeit auf andere Länder ist schwer.


Aber in den anderen Ländern zeigt sich doch das es sehr ähnlich abläuft.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Woche in einer Mietwohnung in der Stadt und hier rieche ich, was unter, neben und über mir gekocht wird. Der Virentransport ist möglich und wahrscheinlich. Wenn hier im Haus jemand krank wird, geht das rum. Aber aus dem Haus kommt es dann nicht raus. Immerhin.


Wenn man eh anfällig ist, kann das eventuell möglich sein.
Ich bin selbst dann nicht krank, wenn meine Frau mal wieder ne Erkältung hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Neben all den medienwirksamen Scharlatanen, die ohne große Leistung für die Gesellschaft zu erbringen große Besitztümer anhäufen könnten was man wirklich als ungerecht ansehen kann sollte man all diejenigen nicht vergessen, die ihr vergleichsweise großes Vermögen nur deswegen haben, weil sie und ggf. ihre Angehörigen vor ihnen Jahrzehntelang geklotzt haben.



Wenn Angehörige rangeklotzt und dann vererbt haben, ist das garantiert keine Leistung des heutigen Besitzers. Und bei 10% Sparquote in Deutschland entspricht ein Freibetrag von 2,5 Durchschnittsjahreseinkommen einer Sparzeit von 25 Jahren. Ehe jemand 1/4 seines selbst erwirtschafteten Gesamtvermögens abgegeben muss, müsste er 50 Jahre gespart haben was zzgl. Kindheit ein Alter von wenigstens 70 Jahren und eine verdammt bescheuerte Lebensplanung bedeutet. Oder wann wollte der Sparer nochmal was von seinem Geld haben? Du hast recht, dass so ein simpler Mechanismus nicht alle Eventualitäten abdecken kann und deswegen für Ungerechtigkeiten sorgt. Das gilt für alle simplen Mechanismen. (Wieso muss z.B. jemand, der zwei Jahre lang voll ranklotzt, damit er danach ein Jahr durch die Welt reisen kann, insgesamt mehr Einkommenssteuer zahlen als jemand, der drei Jahre lang 2/3tel der Leistung liefert?)
Aber die gezogene Grenze ist bereits so hoch, dass sie praktisch nur noch von Leuten mit klar überdurchschnittlichen Lebensverhältnissen überschritten wird. Leute also, die mehr von unserem System profitieren und von denen man somit auch verlangen kann, dass sie mehr als andere zu dessem Erhalt beitragen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Und das geht nur durch den Besitz. Besitze ich Boden, kann ich den an andere vermieten und mit der Einnahme mehr Boden kaufen.



Das betrifft nicht nur Boden, das gilt im Kapitalismus für praktisch alles. Unser System belohnt mehrheitlich nicht, was jemand macht, sondern was jemand hat - was direkt dazu führt, dass Leute denen es schon gut geht, sich weiter verbessern können, während arme Leute auf der Stelle treten oder sogar weiter absacken.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich zahle doch Steuern für meinen Boden.
> Wieso zahle ich überhaupt für etwas, das mein Eigentum ist?



Wieso maßt du dir eigentlich an, Teile dieses Landes als "dein Eigentum" zu bezeichnen? Wo liegt die Gerechtigkeit darin, dass du diesen Boden nutzt, anderen aber verbietest, das Gleiche zu tun? Bist du gleicher als andere Menschen?
...
Oder bezahlst du die Gesellschaft für dieses Privileg? 



> Ich hab mir ein Elektroauto gekauft. Ich "muss" überhaupt keinen Sprit mehr tanken.



Elektroauto? Noch besser. Dann hast du nicht nur dreimal so oft die Ausrede, dass dein Energiespeicher leer ist, sondern du musst fürs Auffüllen sogar zweimal so oft raus, damit nach drei Stunden umparken kannst 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sind Betriebe weiterhin offen, aber keine Schulklassen? In der Oberstufe kann man das den Kindern sehr gut erklären, dass sie Abstand halten müssen. Man könnte z.B. auch den Unterrichte dritteln. Anstatt 30 Kinder pro Klasse nur noch 10 im rotierenden System. Das zusammen mit viel Hausaufgaben und täglichen gemeinsamen Videounterricht wäre durchaus besser, als die Kinder Monate lang alleine zu lassen.



Es geht nicht nur um den Unterricht in den Klassen. Um den eigentlich am allerwenigsten, denn in Anbetracht der überall leerstehenden Veranstaltungsräume wäre es da vermutlich sogar möglich, 30er Klassen unter Einhaltung des Sicherheitsabstandes zu unterrichten. (Aufwendig in der Organisation zwar, aber ehe man den Hoteliers pauschal Hilfen zahlt, kann man ihnen doch lieber auf diesem Wege Aufträge verschaffen)
Es gibt aber auch Schulpausen und Schulwege. Hier sind die Kinder ohne Aufsicht und normalerweise in sehr engem Kontakt. Und während man die Situation Oberstüflern durchaus erklären kann, ist es leider nicht so, dass Teenager rund um die Uhr das machen, was man ihnen erklärt hat. 50, unter den aktuellen Bedingungen vielleicht sogar 80% würde es machen. Aber die anderen 20% machen schon aus Prinzip was anderes, sobald du wegguckst und gefährden damit alle. => Schulen wieder aufmachen ist sehr aufwendig und heikel. Den jetzt gewählte Weg mit Klassengrößen oft sogar <1/3, gestaffelten Stundenplänen, etc. würde ich als die einzig praktikable Lösung bezeichnen und den kannst du z.B. nicht auf Theater übertragen.

Wobei ich persönlich dafür wäre, Veranstaltungen bis zu einer handhabbaren Größe von 20-40 Leuten bald wieder zu erlauben, solange der Veranstalter den Veranstaltungsraum in einzelne Bereiche mit mindestens 3 m Abstand zueinander und mindestens 1,5 m Abstand zu gemeinsam genutzten Zugangswegen teilt und solange der Einlass zeitlich gestaffelt erfolgt. Dann könnten zumindest Kinos wieder öffnen und Bühnenveranstaltungen mit Einzeldarstellern.


Die Gegenfrage, warum all diese Überlegungen für Betriebe nicht gelten, die ihre Mitarbeiter weiterhin ohne jegliche Schutzkleidung auf 1,5 cm zusammenbringen dürfen, ist eine andere. Ich denke, ich habe sie in den letzten Wochen oft genug gestellt, damit sich jeder eine Antwort dazu gedacht hat, die er bei der nächsten Wahl gebührend berücksichtigt...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch in der DDR gehörte das Land nicht dem Volk und gab es immer Menschen die Land besaßen z.b. Grundstück mit Eigenheim) und solche die keines hatten (Mieter in einer Stadt). Das einzige was "Volkseigentum" war, waren Betriebe,



Du weißt doch, dass die Leute hier damit überfordert sind, auch nur Theorie und Praxis zu unterscheiden und jetzt willst du denen die Unterschiede zwischen Sozialismus und Kommunismus näher bringen? No Chance.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und bei 10% Sparquote in Deutschland entspricht ein Freibetrag von 2,5 Durchschnittsjahreseinkommen einer Sparzeit von 25 Jahren.


Stimmt - es soll aber durchaus Leute geben, die ein Vielfaches dieser Sparquote haben - beispielsweise die, die damit vorhaben, 5 Jahre früher in den Ruhestand zu gehen. Oder Leute, die große Anschaffungen wie etwa ein Eigenheim machen wollen, indem sie weite Teile des dafür notwendigen Geldes vorher verdienen/ansparen statt es zu leihen (ich weiß, das Konzept ist in der Moderne etwas untergegangen ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die gezogene Grenze ist bereits so hoch, dass sie praktisch nur  noch von Leuten mit klar überdurchschnittlichen Lebensverhältnissen  überschritten wird.


Da haste Recht. Es geht auch eher darum ob diese überdurchschnittlichen Lebensverhältnisse dadurch erreicht wurden, dass der besitzer überdurchschnittliches geleistet hat oder einfach überdurchschnittlich Glück hatte. Das dürfte zugegeben in solchen Regelungen schwer bis kaum berücksichtigbar sein.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin eindrucksvoll erklärt warum die Sterblichkeit nichts mit einem Lockdown zu tun hat. Denn es geht hier um die bereits Infizierten.


Hätte man in Deutschland nicht so reagiert, wie man reagiert hat, dann hätte es ähnliche Zustände wie Italien, Spanien und den USA gegeben.
Mehr Neuinfektionen und auch mehr Todesfälle. Natürlich hängt das miteinander zusammen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Diese ganze Bodendiskussion ist doch Unsinn.
Eigentum verpflichtet, wenn wir das konsequent durchziehen, können Unternehmen auch x Quadratkilometer besitzen und es ist kein Schaden für die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Fakt Check: Nein, man kann nicht anhand eines Lockdowns bestimmen, wie es ohne Lockdown ausgegangen wäre.



Ich bitte dich, diese deine Aussage kurz im Gedächtnis zu behalten, ich werde noch innerhalb dieses Beitrags darauf zurückkommen, ...



> Der Wuhan-Totallockdown fand ja in der Blüte des Coronavirus statt und konnte so erfolgreich die Verbreitung verhindern. Wir haben jetzt aber einen Punkt erreicht, wo sich das Virus ohnehin nicht mehr verbreitet. Auch das Beispiel Dänemark belegt das.



... und zwar hier, wo du anhand abgemilderter Maßnahmen erkannt haben willst, dass Maßnahmen nichts bringen.

Bei uns geht die Infektionsrate *aufgrund* der Maßnahmen weiter zurück, während in Dänemark derzeit nur absehbar ist, das sie nicht sofort wieder in die Höhe schießt. Was übrigens auch noch ungesichert ist, weil in Dänemark im Vergleich zu Deutschland viel weniger wenig getestet wird. Eine erneute Zunahme der Infektionen könnte als durchaus bereits stattfinden und wird einfach nicht registriert - bzw. erst mit ca. zweiwöchigem Verzug über steigende Patienten- und Todeszahlen.



> Ich habe vorhin eindrucksvoll erklärt warum die Sterblichkeit nichts mit einem Lockdown zu tun hat. Denn es geht hier um die bereits Infizierten.



Eindrucksvoll war daran gar nichts, eher zu Fremdschämen. Eindämmungsmaßnahmen senken die Ausbreitung, als die Zahl der Neuinfektionen. Weniger Infizierte bedeuten weniger Erkrankte, aus denen sich die erhöhte Zahl der Verstorbenen speist.

Worauf du vermutlich spekulierst, greift hier nicht: Wäre COVID-19 deutlich tödlicher bei identischer Risikogruppeneinteilung, wären viele der Todeskandidaten bereits weggestorben und zweimal sterben geht bekanntlich nicht. Das Fiese an dem Virus ist jedoch die versteckte Ausbreitung mit einer mitunter langen Inkubationszeit und teilweise nicht registrierten Symptomen.
Auch wurde in Deutschland vergleichsweise schnell geschaltet; sprich, wir haben viele Risikokandidaten quasi vor der seuchenden Menge in Sicherheit gebracht. Eine zu schnelle Lockerung würde die Zahl der Kontakte erhöhen und damit diese Menschen erneut in Gefahr bringen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nur hat der Lockdown in Italien zwei Wochen vor dem in Deutschland begonnen.


Ja und?

Die hatten auch zu spät reagiert. Genauso wie die Amerikaner.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du hattest Deutschland ja als leuchtendes Beispiel präsentiert, die ANDEREN wären zu spät.


Ich hatte geschrieben das man hier richtig reagiert hat.

Du hast doch die Sinnhaftigkeit von Lockdowns in Frage gestellt, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Mai 2020)

Und diese Erkenntnis hast du beim Zwiebel schälen bekommen oder woher?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> , neue Erkenntnisse zeigen aber, daß er nichts bringt.


Aha, soso, wem nichts bringt? Die Viren z.B. finden das total diskriminierend!


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der  Lockdown  war in Ordnung, neue Erkenntnisse zeigen aber, daß er nichts bringt.


Welche Erkenntnisse? Aus deinen komischen Quellen?
Natürlich bringt das was wenn man eine Pandemie eindämmen will.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was ist komisch an meinen Quellen?


Da ist nicht eine normale bei die man kennt.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nur hat der Lockdown in Italien zwei Wochen vor dem in Deutschland begonnen.



Du weißt aber schon, dass  auch die Infektion in Italien früher begann?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nein, sondern anhand nicht vorhandener Maßnahmen wie in Schweden.



Unsinn. Schweden hat ebenso Maßnahmen ergriffen, sich jedoch für umfangreichere Lockerungen entscheiden - und bezahlt dafür mit einer höheren Zahl an Neuinfektionen und mehr Toten. Und der nicht lustige Witz dabei ist, dass es ihnen wirtschaftlich noch nicht einmal nützt: 





> Auf den ersten Blick verwunderlich ist die ökonomische Zwischenbilanz der schwedischen Liberalität: Deutlich besser als anderswo läuft es hier auch nicht.
> 
> Schwedens Regierung rechnet mit einem BIP-Einbruch zwischen vier und zehn Prozent im laufenden Jahr. Die Zahl der Entlassungen ist hochgeschnellt und war zuletzt doppelt so hoch wie auf dem Höhepunkt der Finanzkrise. Die Volkswirte der Großbank Nordea sehen die schwedische Wirtschaft "am Rande eines Kliffs".
> 
> ...


Quelle: Coronavirus: Was wir von Schweden lernen koennen - manager magazin




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Schweden geht die Infektionrate auch zurück. Man muß nur eins und eins zusammenzählen.



Noch einmal und zum mitschreiben: *In Schweden* und den *dortigen Verhältnissen* geht die Infektionsrate auch unter lockereren Maßnahmen als in Deutschland zurück, was jedoch erstens nicht übertragbar ist und zweitens mit einem langsameren Rückgang der Ausbreitungsrate und mehr Toten einher geht.
Eine gute Zusammenfassung der aktuellen Lage in Schweden findest du unter: Corona Schweden aktuell: Die Corona-Krise trifft auch die schwedische Wirtschaft - So ist die Lage | Suedwest Presse Online


> Anders Tegnell ist Schwedens Chef-Virologe. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Virologen hatte er Schweden zu den lockeren Corona-Maßnahmen geraten, immer eine Herdenimmunität befürwortet und über strengere Maßnahmen im Rest der Welt regelmäßig den Kopf geschüttelt. Im schwedischen Fernsehen gab er jedoch nun zu, sich geirrt zu haben.






Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich finde das eigentlich ganz cool und weniger angsteinflößend, wenn ich eine Krankheit bekommen kann, die voraussichtlich keine oder nur sehr milde Symptome entwickelt. Das ist weitaus besser als wenn jeder zweite daran stirbt. Daran kann man schon sehen, wie sehr du im Schwachsinn der Medien verhaftet bist.



Immer wenn man glaubt, dass von dir nichts Dümmeres mehr kommen kann, erlebt man eine Überraschung.
Du hast offenbar keinerlei Vorstellung davon, wie Epidemien (oder Pandemien) funktionieren. Ein Virusinfekt in der Art von SARS-COV-2, der schnell eindeutige Symptome zeigen und seine Opfer zügig umbringen würde, wäre zwar für den/die ersten Betroffenen gefährlicher, für nicht für eine Gesellschaft mit funktionaler Seuchenbekämpung. Man kann den Erkrankten schneller erkennen und isolieren, und weil - so zynisch es auch klingt - ein Toter eher wenig soziale Kontakte zu Lebenden hat, steckt auch nicht mehr allzu viele Andere an, selbst wenn der Infekt unbemerkt bleibt.

Was meinst du denn, warum deine Aluhut-Kollegen von der anderen Schule so schnell mit der VT bei der Hand waren, es würde sich um ein Virus aus einem Waffenlabor handeln? Weil man ein virale Biowaffe annähernd so entwerfen würde, nämlich stark und möglichst lange unbemerkt infektiös. Nur in der Realität im Endstadium eben doch tödlicher, damit die zahlreichen Infizierten irgendwann auch sterben.
Eine sehr tödliche Wirkung ist allerdings an sich gegen die Natur eines Virus. Dieses will nämlich leben und sich vermehren und das geht besser, wenn der Wirt möglichst lange am Leben bleibt, um weitere Viren zu produzieren und auf andere Wirte zu übertragen. Der Tod des Wirts ist aus "Sicht" eines Virus eher eine ungewollte Folge möglichst intensiver Reproduktion, nicht der Zweck der Infektion.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Reproduktionszahl in Schweden auf unter 1 gesunken:


Die Abstandsmassnahmen wirken überall. Während wir ungehindert Bus und Bahn fahren, nimmt "der Schwede" das Auto oder Rad. Läuft auf das gleiche hinaus. Bei uns war es etwas restriktive, aber nur minimal, dafür ging es schneller zurück, in Schweden starben viel mehr Menschen, viel mehr infizierten sich und erste Restaurants werden geschlossen. 

Daraus zu schließen, Maßnahmen sind überflüssig, ist schon arg konstruiert und verachtet jede reale Situation. Aber gut, lies Du Deine Links, ich lese weiterhin wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen. Die sind mir schon ungenau und fehlerbehaftet genug, aber das Beste, was wir haben.

Und wirtschaftlich haben sie auch massive Probleme, weil der Weltmarkt wegbricht. Warum z.B. produziert VW nicht mehr? Weil es ihnen vom Staate verboten wurde, oder weil Waren aus China fehlen, weil dort in bestimmten Bereichen einfach komplett Fabriken geschlossen worden.
Corona Schweden aktuell: Die Corona-Krise trifft auch die schwedische Wirtschaft - So ist die Lage | Suedwest Presse Online
(... Hach, zu langsam ... )

Bei uns wurde viel zu lange mit Maßnahmen gewartet, hätte man früher einmal kurz zwei Wochen alles herunter gefahren wäre danach vieles lockerer gewesen. Muss immer erst einer sterben, bis die Menschen aufwachen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

Berechnungen von Harvard-Forschern: 20- bis 24-Jaehrige treiben die Corona-Pandemie in Deutschland an - Wissen - Tagesspiegel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2020)

Hey, zufällig diejenigen, die besonders oft einen Einstiegs- oder gar Aushilfsjob haben, in dem enger Kontakt zu Kollegen schwerer zu vermeiden ist und die deutlich seltener [mit Dienst.] PKW aus dem Vorort zur Arbeit pendeln.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sonderweg in Corona-Krise - Schweden meldet Rueckgang der Reproduktionszahl


Man sollte auch lesen was man verlinkt. Der Deutschlandfunk behauptet mit Sicherheit nicht den Stuß, der von dir hier verbreitet wird. 
Covid-19 - Verwirrung um schwedischen Weg


----------



## chris731 (2. Mai 2020)

Wie ist das jetzt mit der 2. Welle kommt die oder kommt nicht ? Man hört davon nichts mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

chris731 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt mit der 2. Welle kommt die oder kommt nicht ? Man hört davon nichts mehr.


Die Chance dass die nicht kommt schätze ich bei ziemlich genau Null da wieder alles gelockert/geöffnet wird.

Statt einiger weniger Herde wie bei Welle 1 haben wir jetzt eine recht gleichmäßige Verteilung von Infizierten im ganzen Land. Wenn die alle weider miteinander Kuscheln könnte die zweite Welle wesentlich härter als die erste sein. Es steht und fällt damit, wie sich die Menschen untereinander verhalten auch wenn es keine gesetzlichen Verbote gibt.
Wenn wir alles aufmachen (würden) und dann wieder gefühlte 100 Leute auf 40 Quadratmetern inner Disse oder im Fanblock stehen am Wochenende haste mal so gar nix gewonnen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Es sind immernoch um die 7 Tage Inkubationszeit+ ca. nochmal solang bis der Kranke dann fertig getestet und gemeldet wurde. Ergo lassen sich jedwede Maßnahmen erst nach frühestens zwei Wochen bewerten.

Neue Wellen wird es bei dem aktuellen Kurs in diversen Ländern sicher geben. Wie die verlaufen werden wir dann sehen.


----------



## chris731 (2. Mai 2020)

Na hoffentlich, geht das Virus zurück, so das wir alle wieder Spass am Leben haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Mai 2020)

chris731 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich, geht das Virus zurück, so das wir alle wieder Spass am Leben haben.



Träum weiter, so schnell wird das nicht passieren.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

chris731 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich, geht das Virus zurück, so das wir alle wieder Spass am Leben haben.


Warum soll man jetzt kein Spaß haben? Es ist richtig angenehm und erholsam, wenn nichtmal Ansatzweise so viel los ist wie sonst oder während irgendwelcher Ferien und man im ÖPNV nicht eng auf eng sitzt. Von der Ruhe, u.a. durch den fast komplett zum erliegen gekommen Flugverkehr, ganz zu schweigen. Fehlt nur noch ein Hochwasser (oder zumindest mal ordentlich Regen).


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Nun wir werden sehen. 
Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch.


----------



## chris731 (2. Mai 2020)

vergesst es, falsch ge.....


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Ich kann schon verstehen dass man manche Regelungen für unsinnig hält. Etwa dass man pauschal alle Sportstätten geschlossen hat. Z.B. darf ich nach wie vor kein Tennis (Einzel) spielen. Da hat man locker mehr als 2m Abstand und sogar noch eine feste Trennvorrichtung namens Netz.
Mit dem einen anderen Menschen dürfte ich aber fröhlich durch die Innenstadt flanieren. 
Oder man darf spazieren gehen aber dabei keine Bälle schlagen, weil das wäre ja Golf etc. pp.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2020)

chris731 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich, geht das Virus zurück, so das wir alle wieder Spass am Leben haben.



Also mein "Spaß am Leben" hat sich nur sehr unwesentlich verändert. Das einzige was mir fehlt ist das Vereinsleben bzw. mit anderen Leuten zusammen Musik machen (alleine im Keller ist zwar effektiver zum verbessern persönlicher Fähigkeiten am Instrument aber so auf Dauer doch sehr öde...).

Aber sonst? Wenn man jemand ist, der sowieso Menschenansammlungen möglichst meidet, dem Discotheken/Clubs zu laut sind und der bis heute nicht versteht was daran geil ist einer Mannschaft beim ausüben einer beliebigen Sportart in großen Gruppen zuzugrölen ist die aktuelle Situation fast schon entspannend. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann schon verstehen dass man manche  Regelungen für unsinnig hält. Etwa dass man pauschal alle Sportstätten  geschlossen hat. Z.B. darf ich nach wie vor kein Tennis (Einzel)  spielen. Da hat man locker mehr als 2m Abstand und sogar noch eine feste  Trennvorrichtung namens Netz.



Ja, manche regeln sind blöd - aber die passen sich der breiten Masse an die ebena uch blöd ist. 
Mein Chef beispielsweise ist ein begeisterter Ruderer. Der Ruderverein hat aber sogar freiwillig eingestellt, ALLEINE auf der Saar rumzurudern (was erlaubt ist) weil die Leute dann "kuck mal die dürfen rudern und wir nicht Fußball spielen" schreien. 

Die müssen aufhören, alleine mit 100m Umkreis nur Wasser um sie rum rumzupaddeln weil es "dem Ansehen des Rudersports schadet, jetzt aktiv zu sein". So weit sind wir schon.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Berechnungen von Harvard-Forschern: 20- bis 24-Jaehrige treiben die Corona-Pandemie in Deutschland an - Wissen - Tagesspiegel



Deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen, meine Nachbarn in der Wohnung neben mir, etwas über Mitte zwanzig, haben auch seit das Kontaktverbot gilt die meisten Tage Besuch gehabt. Das man Kontakte eigentlich auf das nötigste beschränken sollte juckt die absolut nicht.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Durch die Einlassbegrenzungen in Supermärkten kann man auch unabhängig von der Tageszeit sogar mal wieder Fußen, ohne über kreuz und quer geparkte Einkaufswagen zu stolpern. 

(Einzig Dickmilch haben sie seit Wochen nicht. )


----------



## chris731 (2. Mai 2020)

Sorry, ich habe das falsch gelesen vom Alki, daß "nicht" überlesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Durch die Einlassbegrenzungen in Supermärkten kann man auch unabhängig von der Tageszeit sogar mal wieder Fußen, ohne über kreuz und quer geparkte Einkaufswagen zu stolpern.
> 
> (Einzig Dickmilch haben sie seit Wochen nicht. )



Einkaufen empfinde ich seit Covid-19 nervig, sonst bin ich ja immer Samstags früh direkt um 8 Uhr gegangen, auch um meinen Pfand wegzubringen, jetzt stehen da wirklich schon diverse Leute Schlange um ebenfalls ihren Pfand wegzubringen... 
Vor Corona ist Samstags um 8 Uhr normalerweise niemand auf die Idee gekommen (außer so "Füchse" wie ich) seinen Pfand so früh abgeben zu wollen, vermutlich weil sie sonst auch Freitags feiern waren und am Samstag nicht aus dem Bett kamen, was ja aktuell nicht mehr ist.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Alles Unsinn. Italien zwar früher, aber Maßnahmen auch früher.



Jede Scheibe Toastbrot ist intelligent genug zu erkennen, dass nicht der Abstand der Maßnahmen von Land zu Land, sondern der Abstand ab Ausbruch der Infektion in einem Land bis zu Ergreifen der (geeigneten) Maßnahmen entscheidend ist.
In Italien wurden früher als in Deutschland, aber erst später nach Beginn der dortigen Ausbreitung agiert, und zwar anfänglich mangels Informationen auch nicht unbedingt zweckmäßig. In den Deutschland hatten wir den Vorteil, vorgewarnt zu sein, unter anderem auf Erfahrungen Italiens aufbauen zu können und schnell gehandelt zu haben.



> Alles Unsinn.



Genau. Der irre Vogelmann weiß es nach Konsum diverser VT-Blogs und RT Deutschland besser als sämtliche Experten und sogar als der Chef-Epidemiologe des Landes, auf das er sich bezieht.



> Schweden = keine Maßnahmen. Wirtschaft leidet unter fortgesetzter Panikmache, nicht Corona. Tote nicht besser als Lebende.



Die Wiederholung der Lüge macht sie nicht wahrer. Schweden hat sehr wohl Maßnahmen ergriffen, sie sind lediglich nicht so resolut wie bei uns. Und diese fehlende Strenge wird mit einem geringeren Rückgang der Ausbreitung und dreimal so vielen Todesfällen pro Einwohner trotz günstigerer Demographie erkauft und bringt Schwedens Wirtschaft obendrein keinerlei Vorteil. Noch nicht berücksichtigt die im Vergleich geringere Testdichte, weshalb die dortigen Infektionszahlen ohnehin mit noch mehr Vorsicht zu genießen sind als bei uns, wo im internationalen Vergleich mit am intensivsten getestet wird.

Vergleichbarkeit und Übertragbarkeit von Situation und Maßnahmen folglich gleich Null. Begreift sogar mein Haustier und das, was dieses auf dem Rasen hinterlässt, nur der verrückte Vogelmann und seinesgleichen nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wie soll sich eine landesweite Quarantäne auf den Krankheitsverlauf eines Infizierten auswirken? Die hohe Zahl der Toten kommt in Schweden aus den Altenheimen. Auch in Italien sind fast alle Toten Senioren.


Du verstehst es wirklich nicht oder?
Wenn du keinen Kontakt mit alten und/oder vorerkrankten Leuten hast werden diese auch nicht krank.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2020)

Danke nochmal für den Nachweis.
Somit hat sich das Thema erledigt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also mein "Spaß am Leben" hat sich nur sehr unwesentlich verändert. Das einzige was mir fehlt ist das Vereinsleben bzw. mit anderen Leuten zusammen Musik machen (alleine im Keller ist zwar effektiver zum verbessern persönlicher Fähigkeiten am Instrument aber so auf Dauer doch sehr öde...).



Wenn es nicht gerade ein Blasintrument ist, kann man das doch sogar mit Maske spielen. 

Blasinstrument ist auch eher kontraproduktiv, da das dann wie ein Blasrohr wirkt und die Viren besonders weit und zielgerichtet zum Publikum befördert. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Wiederholung der Lüge macht sie nicht wahrer.



Aber sorgt wie bei allen Faschisten und Populisten dafür, das ihre dämlichen folgenden Schafe das glauben, wenn es oft genug wiederholt wird. Man spricht da nicht umsonst vom Rattenfänger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Es ist/sind Blasinstrument(e).

Du hast aber keine Chance, durch ne Trompete/Horn/Tuba/was auch immer irgendwelche Viren oder überhaupt Luft zielgerichtet irgendwohin zu blasen. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung ist der Volumenstrom den man durch ne Trompete bläst sehr klein, selbst wenn du sehr laut spielst bemerkst du keinerlei Luftzug selbst wenn du die Hand direkt vor den Schallbecher hältst. Oder anders gesagt: einfaches normales Ausatmen bringt Atemluft (und Viren) sehr viel weiter als beispielsweise Trompete spielen (ausatmen dauert ja auch nur vielleicht zwei Sekunden bis du deine Lunge entleert hast - mit einer Lungenfüllung kann selbst ein durchschnittlicher Trompeter mindestens 10x so lange spielen ).

Es geht bei solchen Instrumenten nicht darum, möglichst viel Luft durchzublasen (das bringt nix und macht dich nur müde) sondern die vorhandene Luft möglichst effektiv zum schwingen zu bringen. Wie bei den meisten Hobbys: Technik statt Kraft.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

OK, danke für die Erklärung. 

Ich fand nämlich das schon sehr gefährlich. Musikalischer Mutmacher nach Corona-Drama | Saechsische.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Das haben vergleichsweise viele Musiker gemacht. Von Kränen oder aus Fenstern spielen und sowas. Aber keine Sorge, das ist für Leute die 2 Meter wegstehen vom Spieler genauso ungefährlich wie ohne Trompete auch, eher ungefährlicher. Ich vermute, dass ein Großteil der Viren im Rohrsystem des Instrumentes, das auf der Innenseite durch Atemfeuchtigkeit nass ist, kleben bleiben und sich im Kondensat anhäufen. Wenn der Spieler Corona hätte wäre also nur die Flüssigkeit in seinem Instrument (hoch-)infektiös... er sollte also zumindest aufpassen wie/wohin er seine Wasserklappe(n) benutzt. Vom Kran runter auf die Menschen drunter wäre natürlich selten dämlich (und auch ohne Corona ziemlich asozial, sowas machen 99+% aller Blasmusiker niemals - ich würde ja sagen keiner aber vereinzelte Vollgasidioten gibts da leider auch).


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Weltspiegel-Reportage aus Island: Testen, testen, testen! | tagesschau.de

*Kein Land hat bislang pro Kopf so viele Corona-Tests durchgeführt wie Island. Eine Strategie mit Erfolg: In dieser Woche wurde erstmals an einem Tag kein neuer Infektionsfall gemeldet.

*Interessanterweise gab es auch nur 10 Tote auf 1800 Infektionen und damit eine Quote von 0,55%.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weltspiegel-Reportage aus Island: Testen, testen, testen! | tagesschau.de
> 
> *Kein Land hat bislang pro Kopf so viele Corona-Tests durchgeführt wie Island. Eine Strategie mit Erfolg: In dieser Woche wurde erstmals an einem Tag kein neuer Infektionsfall gemeldet.
> 
> *Interessanterweise gab es auch nur 10 Tote auf 1800 Infektionen und damit eine Quote von 0,55%.



Nunja, fairer Weise muss man aber auch sagen das Island mit seinen 4 Einwohnern, *ähm* Entschuldigung, natürlich 364.000 Einwohnern nicht die große Einwohnerzahl hat wie andere Länder, so das ein testen der gesamten Bevölkerung auch ehr umsetzbar ist als bei 40 Mio. oder mehr Einwohnern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern Studien/Berichte gesehen zu haben die die statistisch signifikant höhere Widerstandsfähigkeit der Isländer zum Inhalt hatten. Die Verläufe scheinen dort generell milder und die Todesraten deutlich geringer zu sein - die Ausbreitungsrate dagegen vergleichbar mit dem Rest der Welt. Warum das so ist weiß niemand. Eine Vermutung war, dass das generelle "lungenforndernde" Klima und die eher ruppigere/körperbetonte Lebensweise der Menschen dort dazu führt, dass Isländer im Mittel stärkere Lungen haben was bei einer Coronainfektion positive Auswirkungen hat.

Ob/was da dran ist werden wir aber wenn überhaupt erst in fernerer Zukunft erfahren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2020)

chris731 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt mit der 2. Welle kommt die oder kommt nicht ? Man hört davon nichts mehr.


Meine Prognose: Die kommt, heftig. Wann? Keine  Ahnung, es kann eine zweite Welle mit demselben Virus kommen, wenn wir jetzt nicht aufpassen, oder mit der nächsten größeren Mutation. Wann kommt die nächste Grippewelle? Kann auch mal länger dauern,



DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise gab es auch nur 10 Tote auf 1800 Infektionen und damit eine Quote von 0,55%.


Unterschiedliche Virenstämme? Inzwischen hat man drei gefunden
_
"... Dabei zeigte sich, dass der ursprüngliche Typ A sowie Typ C den Sprung  in die weite Welt geschafft haben, während Typ B vor allem in Ostasien anzutreffen ist. An der Entwicklung von Tests, um das wandelbare Virus rasch nachzuweisen, arbeiten auch Wiener Forscher. ..."_
Forscher entschluesseln das ABC des SARS-CoV-2-Virus

...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Mai 2020)

Deutsche horten massiv Bargeld zuhause: 6 Milliarden Euro von den Banken geholt - FOCUS Online


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Im Schnitt hortet jeder Deutsche 3000€ in bar.

Ok und was ist daran falsch? Der Artikel ist fast so geschrieben als wenn das ein Unding wäre, dabei ist es sehr vernünftig eine gewisse Menge Bargeld als Reserve zu haben (über die Menge lässt sich natürlich streiten aber für 4 Wochen "Normalbetrieb" sollte es reichen). Wenn mal irgendwas passiert dass man mal ne Weile nicht an sein Geld auf der Bank rankommt (bzw. korrekterweise die Bank gerade nicht für ihre Schuldverschreibung aufkommen kann, es ist ja faktisch kaum/kein "Geld auf der Bank") ist es nicht das schlechteste trotzdem liquide zu sein. Ich hätte zum Beispiel keine große Lust, mich mehrere Stunden an eine Schlange anzustellen, an deren Ende man dann pro Tag 50€ abheben darf wie damals in Griechenland.

Das einzige was diskussionswürdig daran ist ist, wenns im Schnitt 3000€ sind und klar ist, dass weite Teile der Bevölkerung weder 3000€ zu hause haben noch überhaupt 3000€ haben muss es andere Leute geben, die das zigfache davon zu Hause liegen haben. Das ist dann eher nicht sinnvoll außer für den Einbrecher.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Die Versicherung deckt 2000€ Bargeld ab, wenn ich nicht irre. Mehr haben wir auch nie im Haus. Gibt auch keinen Grund dafür.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im Schnitt hortet jeder Deutsche 3000€ in bar.
> 
> Ok und was ist daran falsch? Der Artikel ist fast so geschrieben als wenn das ein Unding wäre, dabei ist es sehr vernünftig eine gewisse Menge Bargeld als Reserve zu haben (über die Menge lässt sich natürlich streiten aber für 4 Wochen "Normalbetrieb" sollte es reichen). Wenn mal irgendwas passiert dass man mal ne Weile nicht an sein Geld auf der Bank rankommt (bzw. korrekterweise die Bank gerade nicht für ihre Schuldverschreibung aufkommen kann, es ist ja faktisch kaum/kein "Geld auf der Bank") ist es nicht das schlechteste trotzdem liquide zu sein. Ich hätte zum Beispiel keine große Lust, mich mehrere Stunden an eine Schlange anzustellen, an deren Ende man dann pro Tag 50€ abheben darf wie damals in Griechenland.
> 
> Das einzige was diskussionswürdig daran ist ist, wenns im Schnitt 3000€ sind und klar ist, dass weite Teile der Bevölkerung weder 3000€ zu hause haben noch überhaupt 3000€ haben muss es andere Leute geben, die das zigfache davon zu Hause liegen haben. Das ist dann eher nicht sinnvoll außer für den Einbrecher.


Ich halte dieses Verhalten für sehr wichtig, denn Bargeld bedeutet Unabhängigkeit von der Bank.


----------



## Redrudi (3. Mai 2020)

Und für die Banken hat das doch ein positiven Effekt.Brauchen sie doch zum parken des Geldes nicht mehr soviel bezahlen. Aber das abheben ist nun auch bestimmt nicht richtig gewesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Versicherung deckt 2000€ Bargeld ab, wenn ich nicht irre. Mehr haben wir auch nie im Haus. Gibt auch keinen Grund dafür.



Ich hab keine Ahnung wie viel Bargeld meine Versicherung abdeckt... interessiert mich auch nicht (im Zweifel sagen wie wahrscheinlich eh "da war nix"). Der Verlust wäre im Falle eines Einbruchs ich nenns mal "unternehmerisches Risiko".
Und ehrlich, wenn ein Einbrecher außer den 3 Kröten die inner Schublade oder gar offen rumliegen zum nächsten Einkauf den "Notgroschen" im Haus tatsächlich findet (nein, es sind bei Weitem keine 3000€ ) - dann hat er ihn verdient.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Deutsche horten massiv Bargeld zuhause: 6 Milliarden Euro von den Banken geholt - FOCUS Online


Interessanter wäre die Verteilung nach Dezilen.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich halte dieses Verhalten für sehr wichtig, denn Bargeld bedeutet Unabhängigkeit von der Bank.



Sagt mal, bringen sie euch in der gymnasialen Oberstufe gar nichts mehr bei? Nur noch Kochen, Backen, Singen und ökologische Nutztierhaltung, oder was?  

Welche Unabhängigkeit von der Bank soll das Bargeld denn bringen? Klar, wenn diese nicht mehr bar auszahlen kann, hat man noch ein paar Euro in der Hand und kann damit hantieren, so lange es anhält oder bis die Währung entwertet ist - je nachdem, was zuerst eintritt oder bereits eingetreten ist, wenn Banken nicht mehr auszahlen können. Bargeld ist nichts Anderes als ein Schuldschein - zwar in einer sehr handlichen, im Gegensatz zum komplett virtuellen Kontostand sichtbaren und aus Tradition beruhigend wirkender Form, aber nichtsdestotrotz in Zeiten echter Krise gerade mal das Material wert, aus dem es gefertigt ist.

_Damals_(TM), als das Finanzsystem weltweit noch nicht verzahnt und die Währung im Wortsinne noch hart war, sah das anders aus. Da hat man sich mit seinem Säckel voller Gold- und Silberfüchse bei Nacht und Nebel nach anderswo hin abgesetzt, wenn vor Ort die Fäkalien am Vaporisieren waren.
Was will man denn heute mit dem Bargeld machen? Schnell noch mal Tanken, falls es noch Kraftstoff gibt und dann mit der ganzen Sippe und dem Hausrat auf dem Dachgepäckträger in ein Land verschwinden, in dem man mit ein paar tausend Euro neu anfangen kann? Beispielsweise ins Taka-Tuka-Land?

Heute erfüllt Bargeld im Haus genau drei Zwecke: Man hat Geld zur Hand, wenn man mal schnell einen größeren Barkauf tätigen muss, wenn die Bankfilialen gerade geschlossen haben bzw. die pro Tag mögliche Auszahlungshöhe am Geldautomaten überschritten würde, ODER wenn man Geld aufbewahren/ausgeben möchte, dass nicht dokumentiert sein soll, ODER wenn man es einfach nicht übers Herz bringt, die Mühe von Einbrechern unbelohnt zu lassen.

3000 Euro in Konserven, Arzneimittel, Zigaretten und Individualbewaffnung würde ich ja als Krisenrücklage noch gelten lassen, aber Bargeld? Dämmmaterial gibt es auch günstiger ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 3000 Euro in Konserven, Arzneimittel, Zigaretten und Individualbewaffnung würde ich ja als Krisenrücklage noch gelten lassen, aber Bargeld? Dämmmaterial gibt es auch günstiger ...



Das ist zwar wertvoller, aber unflexibler. Zudem wird es schwieriger, Bargeld zu enteignen, da müssen die dann schon eine Hausdurchsuchung durchführen.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist zwar wertvoller, aber unflexibler. Zudem wird es schwieriger, Bargeld zu enteignen, da müssen die dann schon eine Hausdurchsuchung durchführen.



Überleg' doch mal: Wenn "Jedermann-Vermögen" enteignet wird, dann wird das verwertet, was sichtbar vorhanden ist. Deine geheimen Bargeldrücklage kannst du dann verwenden, um das sichtbar Enteignete zu ersetzen und hast nichts gewonnen, sondern noch den Aufwand dazu und darfst im dümmsten Fall noch Fragen beantworten, womit du denn das Sichtbare ersetzt hast, wo deine Konten doch leer waren?

Es sei denn natürlich, du mimst dauerhaft den Penner unter einer Brücke und kicherst dir ins Fäustchen, weil du insgeheim irgendwo tausende Euro Bargeld versteckt hast und eigentlich total reich bist, ohne dass der Staat das ahnt, hihihi ...


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist zwar wertvoller, aber unflexibler. Zudem wird es schwieriger, Bargeld zu enteignen, da müssen die dann schon eine Hausdurchsuchung durchführen.



Bargeld wertlos machen geht schnell. Die Banken akzeptieren einfach kein Stoff mehr, auf dem eine Zahl steht. Dann kannst du das höchstens noch zum Kaminanzünden benutzen.
Der örtliche Bäcker könnte auch sagen, dass er irgendwelche Zahlen nicht mehr will sondern nur noch wertvolle Tauschobjekte wie Masken, Medikamente, sauberes Wasser, etc.
Dann kannst du dein Papier auch entsorgen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem wird es schwieriger, Bargeld zu enteignen, da müssen die dann schon eine Hausdurchsuchung durchführen.



Wieso sollte das schwieriger sein?
Wenns WIRKLICH rappelt ist das ziemlich einfach: Übers Wochenende ne neue Währung eingeführt und der Tauschkurs ist 100:1. Zack biste 99% enteignet - ob bar oder digital.
Oder wenns nicht so auffallen soll und man etwas mehr Zeit hat schafft man einfach ein paar Billionen Giralgeld aus dem nichts (wie es EZB, FED, BOJ usw. grade tun). Die kommen dann über Monate langsam in die Realwirtschaft und sobald die Geldumlaufgeschwindigkeit nach der Krise wieder ansteigt hauts dir die Inflation um die Ohren. Dann haste zwar immer noch dein Bargeld daheim und die Währung gibts auch noch - nur kostet zwei Jahre später das Brötchen halt das 10-fache.

Letztere Optiuon ist meiner Meinung nach übrigens genau das, was grade passiert. Geld erschaffen so lange Shutdown ist (wenn die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit ausreichend sinkt tritt keine Inflation ein obwohl die Geldmenge steigt - da das die breite Masse nicht weiß kann man erzählen "es kommt keine Inflation, seht ihr") und danach kommt das mit den vaporisierenden Fäkalien die genannt wurden.


----------



## nordischerdruide (3. Mai 2020)

Tja, der Corona Virus.

Mittlerweile ist man doch ziemlich ernüchtert.

Vermutlich hatten unsere Entscheidungsträger Bilder von der Spanischen Grippe, mit über 50 Millionen Toten vor Augen, als sie diese einmaligen Maßnahmen beschlossen.
Medial hat man ja auch den Eindruck, es ist der gefährlichste Virus aller Zeiten.

Nehme ich das Grippejahr 2016/ 17 als Vergleich, mit über 600 000 Toten weltweit, 25 000 alleine in Deutschland, sieht Corona nun doch ein wenig anders aus.

Eigentlich habe ich mehr Angst vor den wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen, einer Weltwirtschaftskrise mit ungeahnten Folgen für uns alle, als vor Corona.

Vielleicht haben wir aber auch alle Glück, und auch dieser Kelch geht an uns vorbei.


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2020)

Der Virus ist nur Vorwand um die Überwachung der Bürger auszubauen.


----------



## Slezer (3. Mai 2020)

Der wirtschaftliche schaden wird viel viel schlimmer sein als die paar toten...


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Virus ist nur Vorwand um die Überwachung der Bürger auszubauen.


Natürlich.
Sitzt der Aluhut heute wieder zu eng?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Und ich hatte gehofft dass die Flacherdler und Echsenmenschen glücklicherweise mal ne Zeitlang aus dem Thread weg wären. 

Klar, dient alles der Überwachung. Wir erfinden einen Virus und verhängen Kontaktsperren, nur um eine freiwillige Überwachungsapp durchzudrücken oder sonstwie Überwachung zu erhöhen. Warum in aller Welt sollten die "Mächtigen" um im Verschwörerjargon zu bleiben sich eine derartige Mühe machen wo es doch viel einfacher, schneller, billiger und unbemerkter geht? Schon mal was von "sozialen Medien" gehört? Oder Alexa, Kundenkarten, Treuepunkten, xyPay, eCall, GoogleMaps, und so weiter?

Man muss heute keine Überwachung mehr aktiv unter die Leute bringen oder gezielt ausbauen oder Mittel dafür aufwenden, erst recht keinen Virus erfinden. Die Leute holen sich ihre Nachverfolgbarkeiten ganz selbstständig ins Haus, zahlen es selbst und finden es sogar toll, dass eine Alurolle ihr Wohnzimmer abhört. Wir sind nicht mehr im Jahre 1970. Heute ists viiiiiel einfacher.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bringen sie euch in der gymnasialen Oberstufe gar nichts mehr bei? Nur noch Kochen, Backen, Singen und ökologische Nutztierhaltung, oder was?



Bargeld hat den Vorteil das formlose Transaktionen für staatliche Stellen schwer bis nicht nachverfolgbar sind, ob man als Person mit 5000 Euro in Bar einen Fernsehr im Elektronikmarkt kauft, oder seinen Handwerker schwarz bezahlt, oder mal als Privatperson 1-2 Sachen zuviel unter der Hand handelt und in der Steuererklärung nicht angibt, ist für den Staat nur schwerlich rückverfolgbar, genauso wie wer genau welchen Betrag X bei sich Daheim unter dem Kopfkissen liegen hat (der Staat kennt nur die Gesamtmenge anhand des Geldes das die Notenbanken in den Verkehr bringen).
Ganz im Gegensatz dazu wenn Transaktionen nur noch digital erfolgen, dann ist das Ganze gleich wesentlich einfacher nachverfolgbar, quasi fast schon gläsern, wer wann, was und wo käuflich erwirbt und das System durch Schwarzarbeit, ect. bescheißt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie das Mahoy aber sehr schön erklärt hat, funktioniert das Alles nur, wenn das Geld einen WERT besitzt.


Kleine Korrektur: Nur, wenn ausreichend Menschen daran _glauben_ bzw. sich einig sind, dass es einen Wert besitzt. Weil faktisch hats eh keinen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn ich Seahawk nicht recht gebe, er hat nicht behauptet, dass der Virus geschaffen wurde um die Überwachung auszuweiten lieber alki


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Sorry, bei den kruden Theorien werfe ich gerne mal alles in einen Pott. ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sorry, bei den kruden Theorien werfe ich gerne mal alles in einen Pott. ^^



Was dann die Argumentation dagegen nicht weniger krude und selbstgerecht macht.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2020)

Bargeld kann man in güldene Metalle umwandeln, man bezahlt keine eventuellen Minuszinsen, es taucht Finanzamttechnisch nicht mehr auf, kann es in eine andere Währung tauschen usw. Es schadet ja zumindest nicht, von daher kann man das auch Zuhause aufbewahren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Die Leute die davon reden dass alles nur für die Überwachung getan wird  (egal um welches Thema es geht) verkennen halt meist wie tatsächliche  Überwachung heute wirklich funktioniert wenn man denn wollte. Natürlich  sind wir viel gläserner als noch vor 20 Jahren und ich finde das auch  sehr bedenklich. Aber den Zustand haben wir nicht erreicht weil da oben  die Illuminatenstasi alles dafür getan hat sondern größtenteils deswegen  weil das gemeine Volk sich sowas von Null Gedanken um das Thema macht  und sich selbst fast schon zur Überwachung aufdrängelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie das Mahoy aber sehr schön erklärt hat, funktioniert das Alles nur, wenn das Geld einen WERT besitzt. Man konnte das wunderschön an der DDR sehen, mit einer riesigen schwarzen Schattenwirtschaft, die aber nur auf Tausch basierte, weil man für Geld nichts kaufen konnte (es gab keine verfügbaren Waren für Geld), selbst die Kriminellen haben ihre Geschäfte in Tausch oder harter Westwährung abgewickelt!



Das habe ich doch damit auch nicht in Frage gestellt, es war nur als Ergänzung zu Mahoys Aussage gedacht, weil er diesen Aspekt von Bargeld nicht angesprochen hatte.

Abgesehen davon gab es diese Schattenwirtschaft in der DDR nicht nur wegen dem Mangel in bestimmten Bereichen, sondern auch weil die meisten Leute nicht über übermäßige Geldbeträge verfügten, sofern sie nicht noch nebenher in irgend einer Form was verdienten (privat Tiere hielte, Handwerkliche Dienste anboten, ect.).
Der durchschnittliche Brutto-Lohn in der DDR lag im Schnitt 1980 bei etwa 1.000 DDR-Mark und lag durch die allermeisten Berufsgruppen gehend recht nahe beieinander, im  Gegensatz zu heute. Das reichte dann am Ende des Monats um davon leben zu können, aber nicht um sich davon größere Dinge zu leisten, oder privat Handwerker zu beschäftigen, oder jährlich große Urlaube zu machen, ect.
Irgendetwas, was irgendjemand sucht, hatten dagegen aber eine Menge Leute, sei es durch die eigene Arbeitsstelle, oder eigene Fähigkeiten und Kontakte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Drüber kann man sehr geteilter Meinung sein, ich bin da eher bei Alk!



Wenn man die ganze Zeit nur Strohmänner aufstellt und das Gegenüber gut darin ist, diese abzufackeln, dann steht man mitunter irgendwann ziemlich doof da und hat auch seine eigene Sympathie/Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt. Selbst wenn man dabei versucht "die richtige Sache" ( ) zu vertreten. Mit etwas Pech treibt man damit dann viele Leute genau denen in die Arme, dir man eigentlich bloßstellen wollte. Das ist genau die Dynamik, die seit Jahren die Radikalisierung des gesellschaftlichen Dialogs und die Bildung von Filter Bubbles zu einem guten Teil mit beschleunigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, was man so alles in Posts reininterpretieren kann, von dem der Autor nichts wusste oder gar wollte.
Strohmänner abfackeln? Bloßstellen? Filterbubbles?

Wow, ich bin begeistert, für so tiefgründig hatte ich meine paar Sätze gar nicht gehalten. 


Mal ehrlich, könntest du wieder ein Stückchen näher in die Realität kommen? Danke.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2020)

Du hast, das ist Fakt, jemanden was in den Mund gelegt was er nicht gesagt hat und das ist mMn. nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast, das ist Fakt, jemanden was in den Mund gelegt was er nicht gesagt hat und das ist mMn. nicht in Ordnung.


Das mag sein, tut mir wie schon erwähnt auch Leid wenn ich das Wort erfunden benutzt habe was der zitierte nicht getan hat.
Aber deswegen hier das selbstgerechte strohmannabfackelnde Filterfaß der Bloßstellung zu öffnen ist dann doch auch etwas übertrieben.

Am Ende gehts darum dass jemand die aktuelle Situation anscheinend so auffasst dass es der Ausweitung der Überwachung dienen soll. Das ist halt einfach völliger Quatsch (wenn ihr mich fragt).


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2020)

/edit: okay, lassen wir das...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Virus ist nur Vorwand um die Überwachung der Bürger auszubauen.


Das ist ein möglicher Ansatz. Man nutzt die Situation, um Überwachung unter dem Vorwand der Steigerung der Sicherheit umzusetzen. So geht das jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren. Der normale Bürger bekommt nichts davon mit, wer sich engagiert, bekommt dagegen immer  höhere Hürden und verfassungsrechtlich zweifelhafte Einschränkungen, wie ganze Busse friedlicher Gewerkschaftler, die zum G20 in Hamburg ohne Grund nach Hause geschickt wurden.

Auch das jetzt der Kunstbetrieb komplett lahmgelegt wurde, kann man in so eine Richtung deuten. Kann, muss nicht nicht. Hier im Land weniger als anderswo.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Sitzt der Aluhut heute wieder zu eng?


Das ist meiner Meinung zu kurz gedacht. Die eingeführten Smartphone Programme mit_ "Wer trifft wen wann und wie lange" _sind ein Traum für jeden Nachrichtendienst.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ich hatte gehofft dass die  Flacherdler und Echsenmenschen glücklicherweise mal ne Zeitlang aus dem  Thread weg wären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch Dich bitte ich, mit kritischem Blick zu verfolgen, was in den nächsten Monaten passieren wird, nicht nur hier, sondern überall auf der Welt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> [...]ad hominem[...]


und wie nennt man das auf lateinisch, wenn jemand außenstehendes dann kommt und Ankläger/Richter spielt? 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch das jetzt der Kunstbetrieb komplett lahmgelegt wurde, kann man in so eine Richtung deuten. .


Kunstbetrieb einstellen --> Überwachung?

Das ist mir jetzt (obwohl ich selbst meinen Kunstbetrieb einstellen musste) nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und wie nennt man das auf lateinisch, wenn jemand außenstehendes dann kommt und Ankläger/Richter spielt?


Hast Du nie erlebt, wie effektiv es ist, wenn jemand Drittes für Dich in die Breche springt?  Das haben wir schon zu Schulzeiten bewusst eingesetzt, ging es z.B. um Notenbesprechung. Es ist viel effektiver, weil er als Nichtbetroffener eine scheinbar neutrale Position einnimmt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kunstbetrieb einstellen --> Überwachung?


Och Mäuschen, es geht nicht um direkte Überwachung, es geht um Verhinderung von Systemkritik als übliches Ziel von Überwachung. Im Augenblick sind demokratische Prozesse weitestgehend ausgehebelt worden. Da trifft sich Merkel mit den Ministerpräsidenten und dann wird entschieden. Das kann man gut finden, weil es zu schnellen Lösungen kommt, und man kann genauso sie Nase rümpfen, weil Parlamente übergangen werden. 

Wer würde das detailliert aufs Korn nehmen? Genau, die Satire. Im Fernsehen gibt es sie ja noch, aber auf Bühnen nicht mehr, Damit reduziert sich die Satire von hunderten potenter Systemkritiker auf eine handvoll im Fernsehen. Und die wurden gerade verprügelt, wenn Du es mit bekommen hast. Ich ahne, wer das war, ich ahne es ....

Aber wir sollten jetzt zum Thema zurückkommen. Danke


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist m.A. nach falsch, weil man es erstens beim Umtausch gesehen hat, das sehr hohe (Bar) Geldbestände vorhanden waren und zweitesns hätte das angeblich wenige Geld was vorhanden war, ja einen wesentlich "höheren" Wert besitzen müssen, wenn es entsprechende Gegenwerte gegeben hätte. Jeder (DDR) Handwerker hätte sich wesentlich eher in einer wertvollen knappen Ressource bezahlen lassen, wenn er damit hätte etwas anfangen können, anstatt mit einem Ersatzteil für den Trabi oder einem Schmuckstück oder etc. etc. etc.!
> Geld hat ja nicht umsonst aus guten Gründen den Tausch in der menschlichen Zivilisationsgeschichte abgelöst!



Nein, es gab ja einen Mangel, das heißt aber nicht das es nicht etwas zu kaufen gab, sondern das die Preise für Dinge die nicht zum täglichen Bedarf gehörten künstlich so hoch gesetzt wurden, weil es davon schlicht  zu wenig zu kaufen gab, so das es dauernd vergriffen wäre wenn es zu erschwinglichen Preisen angeboten worden wäre. Das sollte auch den Mangel kaschieren, weil es diese Dinge zwar im Laden durchaus gab, aber sie halt nur schwer erschwinglich waren.
Ein Farbfernsehr als Beispiel war 1980 mit 4.000 DDR-Mark unwahrscheinlich teuer, etwa 4 volle Monatsgehälter in Brutto, so das du nicht mal eben von deinem Netto-Monatsgehalt in das nächste Konsum Warenhaus laufen konntest um einen zu kaufen, obwohl welche vorrätig waren, selbst dann nicht wenn du Chefarzt in einem Krankenhaus warst und selbst wenn du jeden Monat nur von deinem Lohn 50 bis 100 DDR-Mark sparen konntest waren das noch 40 bis 80 Monate um die 4.000 DDR-Mark zu sparen.
Die Leute mussten entsprechend lange sparen und natürlich gab es auch entsprechend größere Geldbeträge, weil die Leute halt über Jahre auf alles mögliche sparten (Farbfernsehr, Waschmaschinen, Stereo-Anlagen, Autos, neues Dach fürs Haus, ect.) und viele neben ihrem Beruf noch zusätzlich privat Geld durch Dinge verdienten die man teilsweise nur schwer bekam (Kaninchen, Gänse, Enten, Obst / Gemüse, einen Maurer, Klempner, Wein, gebrauchte Autos, ect).


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung zu kurz gedacht. Die eingeführten Smartphone Programme mit_ "Wer trifft wen wann und wie lange" _sind ein Traum für jeden Nachrichtendienst.


Als wenn das nicht schon praktiziert werden würde.
So haben die verschiedenen Behörden halt nur die Erlaubnis dazu und es macht die Datenerfassung für sie leichter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> und wie nennt man das auf lateinisch, wenn jemand außenstehendes dann kommt und Ankläger/Richter spielt?



Ist das hier ein "öffentlicher" Diskussionsthread oder nicht? Hast du dein Statement ganz allgemein rausgehauen, um dich vor allen anderen Leuten über ihn lustig zu machen, oder nicht?
Wenn dem so ist, musst du wohl damit Leben, dass andere Leute ebenfalls Kommentare abgeben, auch wenn sie dein Verhalten kritisieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hast du dein Statement ganz allgemein rausgehauen, um dich vor allen anderen Leuten über ihn lustig zu machen, oder nicht?


Nö, ich hab null Interesse daran mich über jemanden lustig zu machen den ich nicht mal kenne. Das ist deine eigene Interpretation der ganzen Sache. 

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit wenn mich Leute hier (teilweise ja auch völllig zu Recht) kritisieren. Aber wie Rotkäppchen schon sagt, das führt hier doch zu sehr ins OT.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> und viele neben ihrem Beruf noch zusätzlich privat Geld durch Dinge verdienten die man nur schwer bekam (Kaninchen, Gänse, Enten, Obst / Gemüse, einen Maurer, Klempner, ect).


Kaninchen und Bienen übrigens subventioniert. Bienen in Form Bestäubungsprämien und garantierten Preisen der Aufkaufstellen, Kaninchen durch garantierte Preise sowohl für lebende Kaninchen, als auch für Kaninchenbalge. Mein Vater hatte dadurch genauso viel verdient wie in seinem Beruf als Lehrer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab null Interesse daran mich über jemanden lustig zu machen den ich nicht mal kenne. .


Jetzt lass Duch doch nicht durch den Kakao ziehen,. Ich habe Deine Aussage durchaus verstanden und man kann darüber reden. Es ist immer die Frage, was passiert. Wirf einen Blick z.B. auf Ungarn oder Brasilien und Du verstehst,  was Seahawk meite. Und ich kann ihm oder ihr da nur beipflichten


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Grundgesetz ist außer Kraft gesetzt worden vom sozialistischen Regime allenvoran Führerin Merkel 
Polizist bestätigt: Es gibt kein Grundgesetz mehr

Wird Corona als die Machtergreifung in die deutsche Geschichte eingehen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Virus ist nur Vorwand um die Überwachung der Bürger auszubauen.



Wie kommst du darauf?
Der Bürger wird doch schon längst überwacht. Und das nicht zu knapp, wie Snowden gezeigt hat.
Und Unternehmen wie Apple, Google und Co sind ebenfalls an deine Daten dran und werten alles aus, was sich zu Geld machen lässt.
Der virus wird auch wieder aus dem Fokus der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden. Was bleiben wird ist die Sektsteuer, die mal für die Kaiserliche Flotte erhoben wurde und bis heute Bestand hat.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Christoph Kastius &#8211; Sonnenstaatland-Wiki
case closed


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Grundgesetz ist außer Kraft gesetzt worden vom sozialistischen Regime allenvoran Führerin Merkel
> Polizist bestätigt: Es gibt kein Grundgesetz mehr
> 
> Wird Corona als die Machtergreifung in die deutsche Geschichte eingehen?



Aha, ein Reichsbürger.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Christoph Kastius &#8211; Sonnenstaatland-Wiki
> case closed



Die Aussage des Polizisten haste aber schon gehört!?!?


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, ein Reichsbürger.



Wer keine Argumente hat benutzt Wörter wie Reichsbürger, Verschwörungstheoretiker, Aluhut, Nazi, Rechts usw.
Nix neues.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Ja, es ist relativ einfach - filme ausreichend Polizisten und warte drauf bis irgendwann einer was schwachsinniges sagt. Das stellste ins Internet als Reichsbürger und schon haste die große Verschwörung aufgedeckt. 

Glücklicherweise interessiert das nur einen derart winzigen teil der Bevölkerung dass es völlig belanglos ist (und alle weiterhin ein GG haben).


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Wird dieses Forum immer mehr zu einem Stammtisch labiler Seelen?


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, es ist relativ einfach - filme ausreichend Polizisten und warte drauf bis irgendwann einer was schwachsinniges sagt. Das stellste ins Internet als Reichsbürger und schon haste die große Verschwörung aufgedeckt.



Stellt sich doch die Frage warum er sowas sagt 
Sein Aufgabe ist nicht dünnschiss zu reden. Hat ihn auch keiner dazu befragt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Stellt sich doch die Frage warum er sowas sagt
> Sein Aufgabe ist nicht dünnschiss zu reden. Hat ihn auch keiner dazu befragt.



Das ist bei Flacherdlern auch so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Bürger wird doch schon längst überwacht. Und das nicht zu knapp, wie Snowden gezeigt hat..


Was in China passiert und den US ist das eine. Hier hoffe ich immer noch, ist es etwas weniger. Aber ja, was die USA vorleben, wollen andere auch haben. Ist das eine gute Entwicklung oder sollten wir das mit Sorge sehen? Darum geht es doch. Und ich sehe es mit Sorge.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wird dieses Forum immer mehr zu einem Stammtisch labiler Seelen?


Weil der betroffene Kreis in der Gesellschaft  immer größer wird und Foren immer auch ein Abbild der Gesellschaft sind.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist bei Flacherdlern auch so.



Das weiss ich nicht kenn mich damit nicht aus. Bleibt dennoch die Frage warum er so eine Aussage tätigt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Polizisten haste aber schon gehört!?!?





remember5 schrieb:


> Wer keine Argumente hat benutzt Wörter wie Reichsbürger, Verschwörungstheoretiker, Aluhut, Nazi, Rechts usw.
> Nix neues.



Ach so, weil ein Polizist etwas sagt, ist es also Fakt?
Ein Flacherdler sagt auch, dass die Erde flach ist. Also muss das stimmen?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was in China passiert und den US ist das eine. Hier hoffe ich immer noch, ist es etwas weniger. Aber ja, was die USA vorleben, wollen andere auch haben. Ist das eine gute Entwicklung oder sollten wir das mit Sorge sehen? Darum geht es doch. Und ich sehe es mit Sorge.



Dann ändere das, indem du andere Parteien wählst.
Ich wähle schon seit Jahren keine CDU, FDP, SPD und Co. Sind in meinen Augen alles Spacken.


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Der Bürger wird doch schon längst überwacht. Und das nicht zu knapp, wie Snowden gezeigt hat.
> Und Unternehmen wie Apple, Google und Co sind ebenfalls an deine Daten dran und werten alles aus, was sich zu Geld machen lässt.
> Der virus wird auch wieder aus dem Fokus der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden. Was bleiben wird ist die Sektsteuer, die mal für die Kaiserliche Flotte erhoben wurde und bis heute Bestand hat.



Du übersiehst die moralische Umdeutung von Überwachung. Plötzlich ist Überwachung gut fürs Allgemeinwohl und ein Teil der Bürger sieht es als für sich positiv. Das hatte man bei NSA, Amazon, Goolge... nicht. 
Das ist der erste Schritt zu sozialen Überwachungsapps ala China.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Heißt "verdient" Geld oder Tausch?


Es gab in der DDR staatliche Aufkaufstellen für z.B. Honig und Kaninchen. Dazu gab es, wie oben erwähnt, Bestäubungsprämien wenn man Bienen hielt, da sie den Ertrag der Landwirtschaft steigern.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich stimme ja Nightslaver in der Theorie zu, aber nach meinem  Wissenstand konnte man von DDR Geld eben nicht alles kaufen was man  wollte, weil es eben aus Mangel nicht vorhanden war. (Autos auch  Stereoanlagen, Fernsehen etc)


Baumaterial. Wenn ich mir anschaue wie freizügig heutzutage bei  Baustellen das Baumaterial gelagert wird, das hätte zu DDR Zeiten über  Nacht Beine bekommen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die nächste Sau, die durchs Dorf getrieben wird, eigentlich muss man diesen Blödsinn gar nicht kommentieren!


Schau dir bitte seine Beitragshistorie an.  Der schreibt hier seit Jahr  und Tag solche wirren Dinge. Dazu eines der vielen Multiaccounts von  quad4/turkmannZZZ/8CORE/...


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du übersiehst die moralische Umdeutung von Überwachung. Plötzlich ist Überwachung gut fürs Allgemeinwohl und ein Teil der Bürger sieht es als für sich positiv. Das hatte man bei NSA, Amazon, Goolge... nicht.
> Das ist der erste Schritt zu sozialen Überwachungsapps ala China.



Wer macht denn bei der Corona App mit? Und wann kommt die nochmal? Gibt ja kein Termin.
Und du suggerierst mit deiner Aussage, dass es den Virus eigentlich gar nicht gibt, er erfunden wurde, um Überwachung durchzusetzen.
Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss aber auch, dass alle Leute, die sich damit beschäftigen, gekauft sind.
Was stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du übersiehst die moralische Umdeutung von Überwachung. Plötzlich ist Überwachung gut fürs Allgemeinwohl ...


Schlimmer noch, bald werden Menschen ausgegrenzt werden, wenn sie die App nicht nutzen. Soweit könnte es kommen.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, weil ein Polizist etwas sagt, ist es also Fakt?
> Ein Flacherdler sagt auch, dass die Erde flach ist. Also muss das stimmen?


Er ist immerhin ein Polizist und kein Flacherdler. Was Flacherdler sagen interesssiert mich nicht sonst hätte ich einen zitiert oder ein Video verlinkt. Habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du übersiehst die moralische Umdeutung von Überwachung.



Das ist tatsächlich ein Punkt.
Der ist aber auch nicht neu... die bereits vorhandenen Überwachungen sind ja auch nur gut für Service (Alexa), Nutzererfahrung (Accounts/Kontos), Sicherheit (eCall) und so weiter. Wenn mans nicht erzwingen kann (/will) muss mans eben schmackhaft machen - was aber nicht besonders schwierig ist wie ich finde. Heute verkaufen die Leute ja ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer für 3 Payback-Punkte.



remember5 schrieb:


> Er ist immerhin ein Polizist und kein Flacherdler.


Achso, wegen seines Status/Autoirität stimmen seine Aussagen. Dann sollte ich mir schleunigst Desinfektionsmittel spritzen, immerhin hat der Präsident das gesagt - das muss dann stimmen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schlimmer noch, bald werden Menschen ausgegrenzt werden, wenn sie die App nicht nutzen. Soweit könnte es kommen.



Nö, werden sie nicht. 
Denn du weißt ja nicht, wer die App nutzt und wer nicht.



remember5 schrieb:


> Er ist immerhin ein Polizist und kein Flacherdler. Was Flacherdler sagen interesssiert mich nicht sonst hätte ich einen zitiert oder ein Video verlinkt. Habe ich aber nicht.



Das ist aber immer noch nicht belegt.
Wo ist das original Quellmaterial?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2020)

_- off topic -_
Der Schwippschwager von meinem Nachbarn hat gesagt, dass Virus kommt von Außerirdischen! 
Und das ist immerhin ein Schwippschwager und kein Flachedler. Das Polizisten davon Träumen,
ohne Grundgesetz hart durchgreifen zu können, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, Klingt nach
feuchtem Traum, gelle 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich ein Punkt.


Rede doch mal  mit jungen Leuten zum Thema Datenschutz. Da kommt nichts mehr, nicht einmal
Verständnis für unsere Positionen sondern nur, _"es ist doch es alles zu spät"_. Und was macht 
man dann, ihr kindlichen Spalter? Gibt man sich der Gewalt hin oder kämpft man für seine
Bürgerrechte?
_- off topic Ende -_

Könnten wir jetzt zum Thema zurückkommen? Danke


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Schwippschwager von meinem Nachbarn hat gesagt, dass Virus kommt von Außerirdischen!



Genauso fing The Walking Dead an. 

Sorry, der musste.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Achso, wegen seines Status/Autoirität stimmen seine Aussagen. Dann sollte ich mir schleunigst Desinfektionsmittel spritzen, immerhin hat der Präsident das gesagt - das muss dann stimmen.



Bleibt immernoch die Frage warum er diese Aussage tätigt. Er hätte auch was anderes sagen können oder nix sagen können.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Bleibt immernoch die Frage warum er diese Aussage tätigt. Er hätte auch was anderes sagen können oder nix sagen können.



Kommt wohl darauf an wer fragt, denn das wird ja aus dem Video nicht klar, da es kein Hinweis auf das original Material gibt.
Und das erinnert gerne an Flacherdler, die immer mal wieder Videos nehmen und nur das herausschneiden, was für sie nutzbar ist.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber immer noch nicht belegt.
> Wo ist das original Quellmaterial?


Keine Ahnung. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle. Dir und anderen hier gehts doch eh nur draum andere zu diskreditieren. Zumindest ist genau das was man sieht. Du tust so als ob du nix glaubst, glaubst aber alles was dir in den Kram passt. Bist also selber nicht besser als die Flacherdler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Bleibt immernoch die Frage warum er diese Aussage tätigt.



Weils überall einzelne arme verwirrte Seelen gibt, auch bei Polizisten.

Weißt du, wie solche Theorien entstehen? Da gibts ein schönes Bild (das wollte ich nur anbringen, deswegen die Antwort - bitte verzeiht mir das). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weils überall einzelne arme verwirrte Seelen gibt, auch bei Polizisten.
> 
> Weißt du, wie solche Theorien entstehen? Da gibts ein schönes Bild (das wollte ich nur anbringen, deswegen die Antwort - bitte verzeiht mir das).
> 
> ...



Bei so viel Hetze aus gleichen Reihen wundert mich nicht das die Politik machen kann mit den Menschen was sie wollen. Teile und Herrsche funktioniert perfekt in Deutschland. Heute wie Damals.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Und jetzt noch das absolut idiotische: "_Frühers wars der Jude, heute bin ichs!_"


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle. Dir und anderen hier gehts doch eh nur draum andere zu diskreditieren. Zumindest ist genau das was man sieht. Du tust so als ob du nix glaubst, glaubst aber alles was dir in den Kram passt. Bist also selber nicht besser als die Flacherdler.



Ich glaube, was belegbar ist. Wer also was behauptet, muss das auch belegen können.
Wer also schon damit anfängt, dass Merkel irgendein Führer ist, muss das auch erst mal belegen können. Ansonsten kann man sich jede weitere Diskussion sparen.
Wo ist also der Beleg, dass Merkel ein Diktator ist, bzw. eine Diktatur einsetzen will?


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch ein: "_Frühers wars der Jude, heute bin ichs!_"



"Früher waren es die Juden, heute sind es alle die nicht den wiedersprüchen des Mainstream gehorchen".

So Müsste es heissen. Im Prinzip aber immer das selbe. Hauptsache man hetzt gegen andere. Funktioniert hier im Forum ja schon ganz gut.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren, das hat dochkein Sinn und Zwec, ist nur verschenkte Lebenszeit!



Heinz Erhardt würde über Flacherdler und Vtler sagen 

YouTube


und Remember05 sieht ja Corona als Fake an.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, was belegbar ist. Wer also was behauptet, muss das auch belegen können.
> Wer also schon damit anfängt, dass Merkel irgendein Führer ist, muss das auch erst mal belegen können. Ansonsten kann man sich jede weitere Diskussion sparen.
> Wo ist also der Beleg, dass Merkel ein Diktator ist, bzw. eine Diktatur einsetzen will?



Du weisst doch selber das dich Belege nicht interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Du weisst doch selber das dich Belege nicht interessieren.



Hier hetzt niemand.
Bring Belege. Das Geschwurbel von Reichsbürgern ist aber kein Beleg. DAS ist Hetze.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Ob für ihn die Wurzel aus -1 lösbar ist?


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> und Remember05 sieht ja Corona als Fake an.



Ob Corona Fake ist oder nicht ist mittlerweile uninteressant. Entscheident sind nur die daraus resultierenden Maßnahmen. Wenn Corona Real ist dann kann man diktatorische erlassen. Wenn Corona Fake ist kann man ebenfalls diktatorische Gesetze erlassen. So oder so der Staat immer Recht und der Bürger nix zu melden. Also wie in einer Diktatur.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Wo wird denn diktatorisch was erlassen?
Und wie viel davon haben Gerichte schon gekippt?
Wollte Merkel Deutschland in eine Diktatur verwandeln, würde sie als erstes die Gerichte auf Linie bringen. Danach wäre die Bildung dran.
Beides kann sie aber nicht. Was nun, mein Führer?


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier hetzt niemand.
> Bring Belege. Das Geschwurbel von Reichsbürgern ist aber kein Beleg. DAS ist Hetze.



Da bin ich mal bespannt wie du belegen willst das ich Reichsbürger bin weil du das so stramm behauptest.
Oder ist das einfach nur Diskreditieren und Hetzen?!?!


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal bespannt wie du belegen willst das ich Reichsbürger bin weil du das so stramm behauptest.
> Oder ist das einfach nur Diskreditieren und Hetzen?!?!



Wieso sollte ich belegen, dass du ein Reichsbürger bist? 
Der Typ, dessen Video du verlinkt hast, ist Reichsbürger. 
Wieso also sollte ich einem Reichsbürger irgendwas glauben? Der hat weder das original Material verlinkt noch belegt er seine Behauptung, dass Merkel Deutschlands Führer ist.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob für ihn die Wurzel aus -1 lösbar ist?


Für dich nicht? 
(die Lösung ist i)


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich belegen, dass du ein Reichsbürger bist?
> Der Typ, dessen Video du verlinkt hast, ist Reichsbürger.
> Wieso also sollte ich einem Reichsbürger irgendwas glauben? Der hat weder das original Material verlinkt noch belegt er seine Behauptung, dass Merkel Deutschlands Führer ist.



kannste genau so gut an Krebsmenschen glauben. 

YouTube


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich belegen, dass du ein Reichsbürger bist?
> Der Typ, dessen Video du verlinkt hast, ist Reichsbürger.
> Wieso also sollte ich einem Reichsbürger irgendwas glauben? Der hat weder das original Material verlinkt noch belegt er seine Behauptung, dass Merkel Deutschlands Führer ist.



Ich weiss nicht ob der Typ ein Reichsbürger ist. Das Video und die Aussage des Polizisten war entscheident.
Du glaubst Reichsbürger nicht aber glaubst alles was im Mainstream läuft. Das ist OK für mich.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Wieso kommt immer der Spruch mit dem Mainstream?
Fakten sind also Mainstream und wer nicht an Fakten glaubt, bzw. diese ablehnt, macht alles richtig und besitzt die absoluter Wahrheit?

Merkst du nicht, dass du mit deiner "Argumentation" hier nicht landen kannst?
Es geht nicht um Mainstream, es geht um Fakten. Deutschland ist ein demokratisches Land. Wenn dir nicht passt, was die Regierung macht, kannst du vor Gericht gehen. Das machen welche und in letzter Zeit haben Gerichte auch genug aufgehoben, wie die Urteile zeigen. Ergo ist Deutschland weit von dem entfernt, was irgendein Polizist behauptet -- der natürlich auch keine Belege liefert.


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich ein Punkt.
> Der ist aber auch nicht neu... die bereits vorhandenen Überwachungen sind ja auch nur gut für Service (Alexa), Nutzererfahrung (Accounts/Kontos), Sicherheit (eCall) und so weiter. Wenn mans nicht erzwingen kann (/will) muss mans eben schmackhaft machen - was aber nicht besonders schwierig ist wie ich finde. Heute verkaufen die Leute ja ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer für 3 Payback-Punkte.



Das sind aber alles Dinge mit dem Fokus auf dem Vorteil für das Individuum, das Individuum tauscht persönliche Daten für vermeintliche persönliche Vorteile. Der Gedanke der Coroanapp ist aber, dass das Individuum persönliche Daten zum Vorteil der Allgemeinheit abgeben soll. Und man liest ja hier bereits bei manchen Beiträgen den sozialen Druck, den es braucht um so etwas zu etablieren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Gedanke der Coroanapp ist aber, dass das Individuum persönliche Daten zum Vorteil der Allgemeinheit abgeben soll. Und man liest ja hier bereits bei manchen Beiträgen den sozialen Druck, den es braucht um so etwas zu etablieren.



Du musst es eben so verkaufen, dass es auch einen Vorteil für dich gibt. Wenn die Regierung das schafft, werden es die Leute nutzen.
Ich persönlich werde das aber nicht machen. Wieso soll ich eine App benutzen, die immer aktiv ist und immer Blue Tooth benutzt? Wo jeder mir sagt, dass aktives Blue Tooth das Einfalltor von Betrügern und Abzockern ist?


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kommt immer der Spruch mit dem Mainstream?
> Fakten sind also Mainstream und wer nicht an Fakten glaubt, bzw. diese ablehnt, macht alles richtig und besitzt die absoluter Wahrheit?
> 
> Merkst du nicht, dass du mit deiner "Argumentation" hier nicht landen kannst?
> Es geht nicht um Mainstream, es geht um Fakten. Deutschland ist ein demokratisches Land. Wenn dir nicht passt, was die Regierung macht, kannst du vor Gericht gehen. Das machen welche und in letzter Zeit haben Gerichte auch genug aufgehoben, wie die Urteile zeigen. Ergo ist Deutschland weit von dem entfernt, was irgendein Polizist behauptet -- der natürlich auch keine Belege liefert.



Der Mainstream tut so als ob nur sie die Fakten besäßen. Das tun sie defakto nicht. Die meisten Lügen kommen vom Mainstream.
Deutschland ein Demokratisches Land. 
Die Leute werden gezwungen Mundschutz zu tragen oder sie bekommen strafen.
Die Leute werden gezwungen ihre Geschäfte zu schließen oder sie bekommen horrende Strafen.

Zur Demokratie - Wo genau hatten die Menschen ein Mitspracherecht und haben darüber abgestimmt?!?!?! Habe ich irgenwie verpasst!?!?!
Wiederhol doch öffter wie demokratisch Deuschland ist dann merkste vieleicht selbst was für ein Unsinn du redest. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit direkter Demokratie....
Die Menschen sind bei keiner gesellschaftlichen Entscheidung beteiligt und dann im gleichen Atemzug das Wort Demokrtatie in den Mund zu nehmen ist ne Beleidigung für jeden der noch Vernünftig ist in dieser Gesellschaft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich aber auch nicht darüber beschweren, wenn es vielleicht in 3 Monaten nochmal einen wesentlich strengeren Shutdown gibt



Wenn es diesen Shutdoiwn geben wird liegt das aber nicht daran, dass eine Anzahl X an Personen sich irgendwelche Apps geladen hat oder nicht sondern daran, dass sich weite Teile der Bevölkerung wieder schwachsinnig verhalten haben wenn sich nicht per Gesetz dazu gezwungen wurden sinnvoller zu handeln.
Wenn sich nach Aufhebung der Kontaktverbote wieder zigtausende Leute dicht an dicht in Clubs/Dissen und Fanblöcke stellen kommt die zweite Welle, die nächsten Toten und der nächste Shutdown. Und die Leute die das machen interessiert das einfach nicht. Hauptsache Fuppes.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2020)

Komm du hast dich freiwillig dagegen entschieden etwas im Leben zu lernen^^


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Mai 2020)

Dann bin ich eher unvernünftig als braun, weckt mich wenn die braune Sosse hier getrocknet ist. Mich widert ihr nur noch an.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Besser kann man sich selbst nicht ins völlige Abseits katapultieren...., wenn man wirklich keine Ahnung hat wovon man schreibt



Für dich war die DDR bestimmt auch demokratisch


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Der Mainstream tut so als ob nur sie die Fakten besäßen. Das tun sie defakto nicht. Die meisten Lügen kommen vom Mainstream.



Behauptung ohne Belege? also wie immer.



remember5 schrieb:


> Die Leute werden gezwungen Mundschutz zu tragen oder sie bekommen strafen.
> Die Leute werden gezwungen ihre Geschäfte zu schließen oder sie bekommen horrende Strafen.



Ja, es gibt eine Maskenpflicht. Dazu reicht aber auch ein Schal aus. Man muss sich also keine teure Maske kaufen
Und horrende Strafen? Das sehe ich nicht so. 



remember5 schrieb:


> Zur Demokratie - Wo genau hatten die Menschen ein Mitspracherecht und haben darüber abgestimmt?!?!?! Habe ich irgenwie verpasst!?!?!



Du hast doch die Leute gewählt, die aktuell im Bundestag sitzen, oder nicht? Wenn dir das nicht passt, was die Vertreter bestimmen, kannst du ja nächstes Jahr einen anderen wählen. Immerhin ist 2021 eine Bundestagswahl -- und huuiii, Merkel tritt nicht mehr an. Wie geht denn sowas? Ist doch der Führer.



remember5 schrieb:


> Wiederhol doch öffter wie demokratisch Deuschland ist dann merkste vieleicht selbst was für ein Unsinn du redest. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit direkter Demokratie....
> Die Menschen sind bei keiner gesellschaftlichen Entscheidung beteiligt und dann im gleichen Atemzug das Wort Demokrtatie in den Mund zu nehmen ist ne Beleidigung für jeden der noch Vernünftig ist in dieser Gesellschaft.



Was verstehst du denn unter Demokratie? So leben, wie es einem passt? Nach mir die Sintflut? Hauptsache mir geht es gut?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn es diesen Shutdoiwn geben wird liegt das aber nicht daran, dass eine Anzahl X an Personen sich irgendwelche Apps geladen hat oder nicht sondern daran, dass sich weite Teile der Bevölkerung wieder schwachsinnig verhalten haben wenn sich nicht per Gesetz dazu gezwungen wurden sinnvoller zu handeln.
> Wenn sich nach Aufhebung der Kontaktverbote wieder zigtausende Leute dicht an dicht in Clubs/Dissen und Fanblöcke stellen kommt die zweite Welle, die nächsten Toten und der nächste Shutdown. Und die Leute die das machen interessiert das einfach nicht. Hauptsache Fuppes.



Mal sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn der Fußball wieder rollt und die Fans zu Tausenden vor dem Station oder in der Stadt herumlaufen.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Dann bin ich eher unvernünftig als braun, weckt mich wenn die braune Sosse hier getrocknet ist. Mich widert ihr nur noch an.



Deine Hetze sollte gegen mich gehen so wie ich das verstehe 
Du wirkst auf mich auf den ersten Blick sowohl unvernünftig wie auch Braun/Rot 

ps. Irgendwann sollte man das Links Rechts Denkspielchen der Spalter kapiert haben.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Was die Corona-App betrifft: Ich werde die Vermutung nicht los, dass dann einige die sich die auf ihr Smartphone geladen haben, nach dem Grundsatz des schwarzen Ritters aus Ritter der Kokosnuss handeln ("_I am invincible!_") und alle Regeln über Bord werfen. Sie haben ja jetzt die App...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn sich nach Aufhebung der Kontaktverbote wieder zigtausende Leute  dicht an dicht in Clubs/Dissen und Fanblöcke stellen


Mir ist auch weiterhin schleierhaft, wie man sich soetwas freiwillig antun kann. Gruselig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette nämlich auch du kannst aus dem Stehgreif nicht alle Leute aufzählen mit Namen und Telefonnummern, mit denen du in einer Woche "intensiveren" und längeren Kontakt hattest



Doch, kann ich tatsächlich (weil es weniger als 5 Personen sind und 2 davon hier im Haus wohnen ) aber das ist zugegeben die Ausnahme.

Ich glaube aber persönlich nicht, dass eine Corona-App daran wesentlich was ändert. Das mag aber auch daran liegen dass ich noch keiner der "modernen" Leute bin die immer und überall ihr Handy dabei haben/benutzen. Die App würde bei mir prinzipbedingt schon kaum einen Nutzen haben weil ich mein Handy fast nur zu Hause liegen habe und auf der Arbeit benutze - und wen ich zu Hause und auf der Arbeit treffe ist auch so sehr leicht nachvollziehbar.



Poulton schrieb:


> Was die Corona-App betrifft: Ich werde die  Vermutung nicht los, dass dann einige die sich die auf ihr Smartphone  geladen haben, nach dem Grundsatz des schwarzen Ritters aus Ritter der  Kokosnuss handeln ("_I am invincible!_") und alle Regeln über Bord werfen. Sie haben ja jetzt die App...


Ja... so wie mit (meist falsch benutzten) Masken.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

So ich geh mal was zocken nachdem ihr euch genug von mir getriggert fühlt 

Ich komme mir hier vor wie im Sammelbecken für hasserfüllte Sozialisten. Für diejenigen die das nicht kapieren wollen brauner Sozialismus ist genauso schei$$e wie roter Sozialismus und umgekehrt. Es hat nur eine andere Farbe. Die Schei$$e bleibt die Selbe.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja... so wie mit (meist falsch benutzten) Masken.


Meine "Erkenntnis" als Rothaariger: Schützen auch vor Sonnenbrand mittem im Gesicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Du wirkst auf mich auf den ersten Blick sowohl unvernünftig wie auch Braun/Rot



Ach sind wir jetzt beim "Zug des Lebens" angekommen, das hier nur noch Jüdische Kommunisten-Nazis unterwegs sind? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Meine "Erkenntnis" als Rothaariger: Schützen auch vor Sonnenbrand mittem im Gesicht.



Du weißt aber schon das Rothaarige vom Teufel besessen sind?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber persönlich nicht, dass eine Corona-App daran wesentlich was ändert. Das mag aber auch daran liegen dass ich noch keiner der "modernen" Leute bin die immer und überall ihr Handy dabei haben/benutzen. Die App würde bei mir prinzipbedingt schon kaum einen Nutzen haben weil ich mein Handy fast nur zu Hause liegen habe und auf der Arbeit benutze - und wen ich zu Hause und auf der Arbeit treffe ist auch so sehr leicht nachvollziehbar.



Ich fahre zur Arbeit und wieder nach Hause. Bei der Arbeit liegt das Smartphone aufm Schreibtisch. Das wird für die App ziemlich langweilig, weil sich da nichts nähert.


----------



## remember5 (3. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach sind wir jetzt beim "Zug des Lebens" angekommen, das hier nur noch Jüdische Kommunisten-Nazis unterwegs sind?


Ach, sind wir wieder beim "Hetzen und Diskreditieren" angekommen?
... man versuchts immer wieder krampfhaft


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach sind wir jetzt beim "Zug des Lebens" angekommen, das hier nur noch Jüdische Kommunisten-Nazis unterwegs sind?


Schau dir bitte seine Beitragshistorie an.  Der schreibt hier seit Jahr   und Tag solche wirren Dinge. Dazu eines der vielen Multiaccounts von   quad4/turkmannZZZ/8CORE/...                         Die "Handschrift" ist unverkennbar. 



> Du weißt aber schon das Rothaarige vom Teufel besessen sind?


Wir schlagen alles und jeden in die Flucht und holen sogar Cesnas vom Himmel. 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=976mmTNbLbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Ach, sind wir wieder beim "Hetzen und Diskreditieren" angekommen?
> ... man versuchts immer wieder krampfhaft



Bist wohl ein kleiner Verdrängler ?

Und Tacker dir bitte eine Patientenverfügung auf deinem Kopf...ist ja sowieso für dich alles Coronafake und Co.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wir schlagen alles und jeden in die Flucht und holen sogar Cesnas vom Himmel.



Du vernichtest die Flugzeuge, die Chemtrails Versorgern.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du vernichtest die Flugzeuge, die Chemtrails Versorgern.


War ein kleiner Seitenhieb darauf:


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Niemanden, wir fliegen mit der eigenen Cessna.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann schon verstehen dass man manche Regelungen für unsinnig hält. Etwa dass man pauschal alle Sportstätten geschlossen hat. Z.B. darf ich nach wie vor kein Tennis (Einzel) spielen. Da hat man locker mehr als 2m Abstand und sogar noch eine feste Trennvorrichtung namens Netz.
> Mit dem einen anderen Menschen dürfte ich aber fröhlich durch die Innenstadt flanieren.
> Oder man darf spazieren gehen aber dabei keine Bälle schlagen, weil das wäre ja Golf etc. pp.



Die meisten Sportclubs gehen mit gemeinschaftlichen Aktivitäten vor und nach dem Sport einher. Und sei es nur die Nutzung von Umkleideräumen/Duschen, die zwischen einzelnen Personen nicht desinfiziert werden und keine mindestens 2,5 m breiten Durchgänge für gegenläufigen Verkehr mit zwei Personen und 1,5 m Abstand haben. Desweiteren hätte es auch einen gewissen Beigeschmack, wenn es Ausnahmenregeln für klassische Bonzensportarten gegeben hätte, obwohl z.B. große Teile eines Fußballtrainings auch mit 5 m Abstand und mehr ablaufen können.

Der Hauptgrund für die erfolgten Regelungen dürfte aber ein von mir schon mehrfach angesprochener Missstand sein: Sie wurden nicht nach Infektionsgefahr, sondern nach wirtschaftlichem Bedarf ausgesprochen. Alles, was nicht akut lebensnotwendig für Privatpersonen war, wurde verboten, auch wenn keine Gefahr davon ausging. Alles, was wirtschaftlich von Bedeutung war, blieb erlaubt, außer es beinhaltete direkten Kundenkontakt. Tennis fällt ganz klar in die erstere Kategorie und wurde verboten, "Flanieren" durch die leere Innenstadt übrigens in vielen Bundesländern ebenfalls, da es keinen triftigen Grund zum Verlassen des Hauses darstellt und nicht dem körperlichen Wohlbefinden dient. (Im Gegensatz zu Spazierengehen durch den vollen Park :ulgy

Aber zu keinem einzigen Zeitpunkt haben unsere werten Politiker epidemologische Regeln für unprobelmatisches und gefährliches Handeln aufgestellt und davon ausgehend Regeln erlassen. Also zum Beispiel nicht "mindestens 2 m Abstand zwischen Menschen zu allen Zeitpunkten halten" => "Ringen ist verboten, Tischtennis erlaubt, UW-Rugby müssen wir noch erörtern". Denn so eine grundsätzliche, auf wissenschaft basierte Regel hätte ja auch bedeutet...
"mindestens 2 m Abstand zwischen Menschen zu allen Zeitpunkten halten" => "es kann nur noch ein Arbeiter pro Auto zur Baustelle fahren" => die neue Immobilie wird nicht fertig
"mindestens 2 m Abstand zwischen Menschen zu allen Zeitpunkten halten" => "Großraumbüros können nur noch mit einem Mitarbeiter pro Reihe besetzt werden" => der Umsatz von Banken und Callcenter könnte um 50-75% sinken
"mindestens 2 m Abstand zwischen Menschen zu allen Zeitpunkten halten" => "Fluggesellschaften müssen mangels Sicherheitskontrollen komplett zumachen"
"mindestens 2 m Abstand zwischen Menschen zu allen Zeitpunkten halten" => "Mitarbeiter von Supermärkten hätten Anspruch auf umfassendene Schutzausrüstung und auf Ausgleichszahlungen für die resultierenden Belastungen"

etc. etc.

Wenn du Sport treiben willst, dann brauchst du kein sinnvolles Infektionsmanagement, sondern dann musst du dafür sorgen, dass der wirtschaftlich von Bedeutung ist, dann lässt sich was machen. Z.B. Bundesliga-Fußball. Nur Wirtschaft ist wichtiger als Überleben, aber körperliches Wohlbefinden ist so unwichtig, dass es weder die Zeit unserer Politiker noch minimale Gefahr des Ausfalls zusätzlicher Arbeitskräfte wert wäre.

("Politiker" umfasst in diesem Fall übrigens nicht nur Merkel & Anhang, sondern leider auch weite Teile der parlamentarischen Opposition)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern Studien/Berichte gesehen zu haben die die statistisch signifikant höhere Widerstandsfähigkeit der Isländer zum Inhalt hatten. Die Verläufe scheinen dort generell milder und die Todesraten deutlich geringer zu sein - die Ausbreitungsrate dagegen vergleichbar mit dem Rest der Welt. Warum das so ist weiß niemand. Eine Vermutung war, dass das generelle "lungenforndernde" Klima und die eher ruppigere/körperbetonte Lebensweise der Menschen dort dazu führt, dass Isländer im Mittel stärkere Lungen haben was bei einer Coronainfektion positive Auswirkungen hat.
> 
> Ob/was da dran ist werden wir aber wenn überhaupt erst in fernerer Zukunft erfahren.



Kann man das in Anbetracht der Testlage überhaupt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sagen? Es ist ja vollkommen selsbtverständlich, dass ein viel kleinerer Teil der offiziell registrierten Infizierten schwere Verläufe hat, wenn man als einziges Land auch reihenweise Leute ohne Symptome testet. Praktisch hat Island als einziges Land eine praktisch komplette Statistik und man müsste die dortigen Ergebnisse mit der unbekannten Dunkelziffer aller anderen Länder vergleichen.
(Und das bitte jeweils Altergruppenspezifisch. Der isländische Lebenswandel erleichtert es Risikogruppen deutlich, sich abzuschotten. Da erübrigt sich ein Vergleich mit Zahlen, die deutsche oder italienische Altenheime umfassen.)





Mahoy schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bringen sie euch in der gymnasialen Oberstufe gar nichts mehr bei? Nur noch Kochen, Backen, Singen und ökologische Nutztierhaltung, oder was?
> 
> Welche Unabhängigkeit von der Bank soll das Bargeld denn bringen? Klar, wenn diese nicht mehr bar auszahlen kann, hat man noch ein paar Euro in der Hand und kann damit hantieren, so lange es anhält oder bis die Währung entwertet ist - je nachdem, was zuerst eintritt oder bereits eingetreten ist, wenn Banken nicht mehr auszahlen können.



Wenn die Banken aus rein praktischen Gründen nicht mehr auszahlen können, tritt in aller Regel erst einmal eine Deflation ein. Wir hatten bereits während der Eurokrise lokale Banken-Runs, die in Südeuropa auch problematische Folgen hatten und über mehrere Wochen anhielten. In solchen Situationen ist Bargeld mehr-als-goldwert. Genauso wenn es mal wieder großflächig Probleme mit Geldautomaten gibt, wenn Angriffe auf das eigene Online-Banking glücken, etc.. Solche Ereigenisse sind wesentlich wahrscheinlicher als ein Komplettzusammenbruch des Währungssystems und wer sie entspannt überwinden möchte, sollte Bargeld für wenigstens zwei Monate griffbereit haben. Ob man in diesen zwei Monaten dann nur die allernötigsten Lebensmittel bezahlen können möchte oder genug auf der hohen Kante hat, um selbst größere Anschaffungen tätigen zu können, muss jeder selbst wissen.




nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Nehme ich das Grippejahr 2016/ 17 als Vergleich, mit über 600 000 Toten weltweit, 25 000 alleine in Deutschland, sieht Corona nun doch ein wenig anders aus.



Kann man endlich mal diese Äpfel-Kohlkopf-Vergleiche steckenlassen?
2016/17 gab es keine 25000 registrierte Tote. Das ist eine geschätzte Dunkelziffer zu Fällen, an denen Ifluenza beteiligt gewesen sein könnte. Direkt nachgewiesen sind für Deutschland 1.674 Todesfälle mit Influenza. Darunter die berüchtigten "war mit X infiziert, als er beim Streit um Klopapier erschlagen wurde"-Fälle. Umgelegt auf die effektiv 25 Wochen einer Grippewelle (praktisch sind es natürlich die Toten für 12 volle Monate) also 67 Todesfälle pro Woche für eine wirklich schwere Grippewelle. Covid 19 steht in Deutschland nach 8-9 Wochen bei 6649 registrierten Toten, ist, auf den Zeitraum bezogen also mehr als 11 mal so tödlich - TROTZ der ergriffenen Maßnahmen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie das Mahoy aber sehr schön erklärt hat, funktioniert das Alles nur, wenn das Geld einen WERT besitzt. Man konnte das wunderschön an der DDR sehen, mit einer riesigen schwarzen Schattenwirtschaft, die aber nur auf Tausch basierte, weil man für Geld nichts kaufen konnte (es gab keine verfügbaren Waren für Geld), selbst die Kriminellen haben ihre Geschäfte in Tausch oder harter Westwährung abgewickelt!



Es gab zwar eine ansehnliche Schattenwirtschaft, aber soweit ich es aus meinem Bekanntenkreis (der genauo unrepräsentativ wieder jederandere Einblick sein dürfte) weiß, keine Ersatzwährung. Selbst unter der Hand importierte Schallplatten konnten problemlos in Mark bezahlt werden. Natürlich hat man trotzdem gerne Bezahlung in Naturalien angenommen, wenn etwas verfügbar war, dass man gebrauchen konnte, genauso wie man dieses etwas auch einfach direkt in Mark gekauft hätte, sobald man von der verdeckten Verfügbarkeit erfahren hat. Warum auch nicht? Aber niemand hätte sich mit 20 Trabant-Benzinpumpen entlohnen lassen, weil man trotz gewissem Mangel viel Aufwand gehabt hätte, diese (unbemerkt) wieder loszuwerden und in für einen selbst nützliche Dinge umzuwandeln. Der DDR-Schwarzmark lief mit normaler Währung und ist nicht mit Ersatzwährungen wie z.B. Zigaretten in der 20er-Jahre-Krise vergleichbar.

Auch DM waren zwar beliebt, weil sie einem Intershops öffnete, aber afaik blieb der Schwarzmarktkurs meist nahe am offiziellen (Unterschied Faktor 2-4), nicht wie in Ländern mit kollabierender Währung wie z.B. Venezuela, wo offizielle Eintauschmöglichkeiten auf lächerliche Summen reglementiert werden und Dollar auf dem Schwarzmarkt das zehn- bis hundertfache kosten. In der DDR gab es halt nur allgemeine Umtauschbeschränkungen um das Reisen zu erschweren (auch für Ostblockwährungen) und jeder wusste, dass er sein Privatleben auch gleich abschaffen konnte, wenn er offiziell versuchte, an DM zu kommen für die es ja von Seiten des Systemes praktisch keinen Bedarf gab.




Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, ein Reichsbürger.



Was interessiert es die eigentlich, wenn eine GmbH ihre AGBs ignoriert? 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Heißt "verdient" Geld oder Tausch?
> Ich stimme ja Nightslaver in der Theorie zu, aber nach meinem Wissenstand konnte man von DDR Geld eben nicht alles kaufen was man wollte, weil es eben aus Mangel nicht vorhanden war. (Autos auch Stereoanlagen, Fernsehen etc)
> Vieles wurde doch eher zugeteilt und nicht "frei" verkauft!



Afaik sehr, sehr, sehr wenig. Mir fällt nur das Zuteilungssystem für Neuwagen ein, das wars. Für einige Dinge, die als reines "B2B"-Produkt vorgesehen waren, gab es aber schlicht keine privaten Bezugsquellen. In einem Land, in dem jedem eine sozialistisch angemessen geplante Wohnung zugedacht wurde (sobald in ausreichender Zahl fertiggestellt ), war beispielsweise auch privat-Bedarf an größeren Mengen Bautmaterial nicht vorgesehen und musste als Ausnahme beschafft werden. Und das in einer Planwirtschaft, die den instutionellen Baumaterialbedarf schon für die nächsten fünf Jahre vorgeplant hat. Ein Haus auf offiziellem Wege zu bauen, war also verdammt schwierig und der Schwarzmarkt sehr hilfreich, aber nicht weil ein "freier" Verkauf von Baumaterial verboten worden wäre, sondern weil es einfach keinen Baumarkt gab und Privatkunden beim staatlichen Bauhof genauso wenig eingeplant sind, wie sie das heute bei einem Großbauunternehmen wären.

Steroanlagen, Fernseher, etc. waren jedenfalls definitiv nicht limitiert. Da gab es zu geringe Produktionskapazitäten, ja, aber das wurde dann entweder durch Glück kompensiert (mal gab es nichts in den Läden, mal war was da - und dann hat jeder auch im Hinterkopf gehabt, was die Bekannten seit längerem vergeblich suchen und es für diese normal gekauft), wenn die Preise staatlich niedrig festgesetzt wurden, oder aber die Preise wurden so hoch geschraubt, dass die Nachfrage sich von selbst anpasste. Der erwähnte Farbfernseher zum Mitnahmepreis für 4000 Mark entsprach zum Beispiel klar der letzteren Kategorie, ein Trabant für 8000 Mark zum gleichen Zeitraum (Preisfrage: Wer von euch kauft heute Fernseher zum halben Preis eines durchschnittlichen Golfs, also für 15000 bis 20000 €?) klar in die erstere.

Bei Autos gab es laut Wiki wohl zusätzlich auch keinen freien Gebrauchtwagenhandel, wobei ich das aus meinem Umkreis nicht wirklich bestätigen kann. Wenn ein FDJ-Verweigerer ohne reichere Bekanntschaften von einem Käfer auf einen anderen wechselt, dann gab es wohl Mittel und Wege, um zu normalen Preisen selbst an Westfahrzeuge zu gelangen


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Es geht nur darum, nicht alle Maßnahmen VOLLSTÄNDIG zurückzunehmen bis eine Impfung verfügbar ist und bis dahin "we need to find ways we can adapt society and strike a balance between the health of the nation and our economy".

Das hat nichts mit "warten bis Zusammenbruch" zu tun, das heißt nur dass es Einzelmaßnahmen geben kann die dauerhaft bestehen bleiben können.

Sowas ist nicht weit hergeholt. Vielleicht haben wir auch die nächsten Jahre Maskenpflicht beim Einkaufen. Zum Zusammenbruch führt sowas auch dauerhaft sicher nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette nämlich, auch du kannst aus dem Stehgreif nicht alle Leute aufzählen, mit Namen und Telefonnummern, mit denen du in einer Woche "intensiveren" und längeren Kontakt hattest, das ist auf Dauer unmöglich!



Also ich habe ein chronisch schlechtes Zahlengedächtnis, weswegen ich die Nummern leider nachschlagen müsste, aber die Namen aller, die mir außerhalb des unvermeidbaren Einkaufs begegnet sind, könnte ich sogar für den kompletten letzten Monat aufzählen.



> Fängt schon beim Gottesdienst an...........



 vermeidbares Riskio und so 
Wer an einen wohlmeinenden Gott und die Kraft des Gebetes glaubt, dem ist es vermutlich sowieso egal, mit welchen Infizierten er Kontakt hatte und wer das nicht tut, der sollte sich dieser Tage aus Gottesdiensten fern halten.




Poulton schrieb:


> Meine "Erkenntnis" als Rothaariger: Schützen auch vor Sonnenbrand mittem im Gesicht.



Vorsicht: Schützt aber nicht vor Bräunung in unbedeckten Gesichtsbereichen. Und das sieht dann ohne Maske bald ziemlich bescheuert aus 




Threshold schrieb:


> Du vernichtest die Flugzeuge, die Chemtrails Versorgern.



Wenn ich mich hier im Thread so umschaue, frage ich mich wirklich, ob den Flugverkehr nicht so wieder etwas steigern sollte. HARP schient einfach nicht mehr zu funktionieren


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2020)

Ich denke auch, dass uns Social Distancing und Mundschutz noch sehr lange begleiten werden, bis 80% der Bevölkerung erfolgreich geimpft worden.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2020)

Tolles Bild, passend zur Maskenpflicht auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Wie viele Monate, wenn nicht Jahre, wird es wohl dauern bis die Bevölkerung bzw. Ersteller solcher Bildchen verstanden haben wie Masken funktionieren?

Die Dinger reduzieren wie viele andere Maßnahmen auch Infektionswahrscheinlichkeiten in Summe. Wenn alle sie (richtig) benutzen gibts weniger Neuansteckungen. Sie schützen keine Individuen.
Ist das wirklich so unglaublich kompliziert?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie viele Monate, wenn nicht Jahre, wird es wohl dauern bis die Bevölkerung bzw. Ersteller solcher Bildchen verstanden haben wie Masken funktionieren?



Und dann gibt es Leute, die die Maske in die Tasche stecken und später wieder aufsetzen und dann wieder in die Tasche stecken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Leute gehen "in Summe" arbeiten. Entweder, die Dinger nützen oder eben nicht.



Klar. Also lassen wir alle Maßnahmen bleiben, die Infektionsraten nur im Mittel senken und nicht 100%tig schützen.

Ich verstehe die Leute nicht.
Alle gehen ohne Masken arbeiten --> 1000 stecken sich an
Alle gehen mit Masken arbeiten --> 100 stecken sich an.

Folgerung: Masken sind Schei&#7838;e und schützen nicht. Hut ab vor der Logik.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (mal gab es nichts in den Läden, mal war was da - und dann hat jeder auch im Hinterkopf gehabt, was die Bekannten seit längerem vergeblich suchen und es für diese normal gekauft)


Der Wohnort spielte auch eine entscheidende Rolle. Zuallererst wurde Ost-Berlin bedacht, dann nochmal Ost-Berlin, dann nocheinmal Ost-Berlin, dann kam der Rest. 

Wobei die Berlin-Sache noch skurillere Blüten trieb: Zum Ausbau der Hauptstadt mussten Bauarbeiter abgestellt werden, obwohl man sie vor Ort selber dringend benötigte. Siehe u.a. den ARD Beitrag von 1987 zwischen 4:11 und 5:22.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Autos gab es laut Wiki wohl zusätzlich auch keinen freien Gebrauchtwagenhandel,


Offiziell durfte es keinen gewerblichen geben, wie man ihn vom Westen  her kennt. Privatperson zu Privatperson war dahingegen in Ordnung. Wobei  es da m.W. auch eine Besonderheit gab: Im Kaufvertrag durfte nur der  niedrige staatliche Preis ausgewiesen werden. Mündlich wurde aber i.d.R.  ein höherer vereinbart.


----------



## Lotto (3. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie schon angedeutet, der ideal(istisch)e Kniff wäre es, ruhendes Vermögen ab einer bestimmten Höhe anzugreifen. Also schweres Kapital, dass schon seit Ewigkeiten geparkt ist.
> Das trifft nicht die Einkommen, egal wie hoch, es trifft nicht die kleinen Rücklagen der Werktätigen bzw. das Arbeitskapital viel beschworenen Mittelstands.
> Und das Schlimmste, was geschehe könnte ist, dass die Betroffenen ihr geparktes Vermögen plötzlich investieren wie blöd, nur damit es nicht enteignet wird - was es effektiv ebenfalls die Wirtschaft ankurbelt.
> 
> ...



Seh ich anders. Demjenigen der 5000 Euro gespart hat werden die 250 Euro sehr viel mehr weh tun als die 250000 bei 5000000. Warum ist das so? Nun stell dir mal vor du möchtest dir ein Auto kaufen welches 25000 kostet. Person A spart und hat 5000 Euro zusammen, da nimmt ihn der Staat 250 Euro weg. Die Person mit 5 Mio auf dem Konto wird sich dagegen weiterhin alles leisten können (ne Luxusyacht mal ausgenommen, aber selbst die kann er ohne Probleme mal für 100000 für 2 Wochen chartern).  Hinzu kommt: die 5 Millionen bringen eine ordentliche Rendite. Bei konservativer Dividende (also Coca Cola, VW, Nestle,... und wie die großen 2-Big-2-Fail-Companies alle heißen) von 4% auf dem Aktienmarkt sind das mal locker 200000. Das ist wahrscheinlich 3-4 Mal soviel wie die Person mit 5000 Euro im Depot überhaupt mit 40h-Woche-Arbeit bekommt. Und vom Kursgewinn (der jetzt natürlich wieder ebenfalls folgen wird) reden wir hier noch gar nicht.

Ne sorry aber gerecht ist es keinesweges demjenigen mit 5000 Euro was wegzunehmen, dessen Wunschliste wahrscheinlich noch ganze Seiten füllen würde, während derjenige dessen Geld einfach von alleine immer und immer mehr wird, weil er wenn er auf halbwegs normalen Fuss lebt gar nicht soviel ausgeben kann wie "sein Geld für ihn arbeitet"

Oder anderes Beispiel: 4 Köpfige Familie baut sich ein stinknormales Reihenhaus für 500000 Euro. Nehmen wir an es wurden 50% getilgt, d.h. 250000 Euro sind schon an Vermögen vorhanden. Meinst du wirklich, dass denen 12500 Euro nicht wehtun?


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Vor Viren schützen ausschließlich FFP3 Masken.



Den Träger, und genau darum geht es dabei nicht. Deine Maske soll nicht dich schützen, sondern deine Kontakte.

Bei der Maskenpflicht geht es darum, dass weniger Leute ihren Rotz durch Husten und Niesen und feuchte Aussprache weniger weit in der Gegend verteilen, wodurch _in der Masse_ auch weniger Infizierte die Infektion in der Gegen verteilen, wodurch _in der Masse_ effektiv die Zahl der Neuinfektionen zurück geht.

Mit anderen Worten, die Maske bzw. der Mundschutz muss keine Viren aufhalten, sondern nur Rotz als Trägermedium der Viren. Das weiß inzwischen jedes Vorschulkind, aber anscheinend wurde es auf RT Deutschland noch nicht hinlänglich erklärt ...


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Die Leute werden gezwungen Mundschutz zu tragen oder sie bekommen strafen.
> Die Leute werden gezwungen ihre Geschäfte zu schließen oder sie bekommen horrende Strafen.



Nicht zu vergessen: Die Leute werden gezwungen, sich im Auto anzuschnallen. Wahrlich, die Diktatur ist da und keiner hat´s gemerkt.

Na ja, doch. Ein paar wachsame Buerger schon. Die dann auf YouTube und in Foren die _wirklich_ wahre Wahrheit verbreiten. Und weder wegzensiert noch von Spezialeinsatzkraeften des Bundesunterdrueckungsministeriums dezent abgeholt werden. Diese Diktatorenlusche Merkel kann aber auch echt gar nix.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es Leute, die die Maske in die Tasche stecken und später wieder aufsetzen und dann wieder in die Tasche stecken.



Was ist daran auszusetzen? Ich schmeiß das Ding doch nicht nach 30 sekunden benutzung weg...dann hab ich ja keine mehr, was dann auch wieder falsch ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Seh ich anders. Demjenigen der 5000 Euro gespart hat werden die 250 Euro sehr viel mehr weh tun als die 250000 bei 5000000. Warum ist das so? Nun stell dir mal vor du möchtest dir ein Auto kaufen welches 25000 kostet. Person A spart und hat 5000 Euro zusammen, da nimmt ihn der Staat 250 Euro weg. Die Person mit 5 Mio auf dem Konto wird sich dagegen weiterhin alles leisten können (ne Luxusyacht mal ausgenommen, aber selbst die kann er ohne Probleme mal für 100000 für 2 Wochen chartern).



Wie etwas *empfunden* wird, variiert von Person zu Person. Aber grundsätzlich empfindet es der Sparer von 5 Millionen, der auf eine Luxusjacht spart als genauso ärgerlich, fünf Prozent abgezogen zu bekommen - nur ist *dir* das Empfinden dieses Sparers ferner. Der zurückgeworfene Auto-Sparer kann sich auch ein Auto für zwei Wochen leihen.

Es geht hier aber nicht darum, was du oder ich oder der Betroffene als ungerechter *empfinden*, sondern was nach unbestechlicher Rechnung objektiv fair ist.
Natürlich könnte man auch sagen, man staffelt diese hypothetische prozentuale Sonderabgabe nach Vermögenswerten, aber auch dann geht das Geheule los: Wie erklärst du es meinetwegen jemanden, der 26.000 Euro gespart hat, dass er wegen 2.000 Euro Differenz prozentual mehr abgeben muss, als derjenige, der 24.000 Euro gespart hat, weil die Staffelung bei 25.000 umschaltet?
Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass die bloße Existenz einer solchen Regelung zur Verwässerung und aus altbekannter Praxis eher dazu führt, dass die Besitzer größerer Vermögen prozentual *weniger* herangezogen werden.

Nein, da ist eine klare und einheitliche Hausnummer der bessere Weg, wenn's den schon sein muss.



> Ne sorry aber gerecht ist es keinesweges demjenigen mit 5000 Euro was wegzunehmen, dessen Wunschliste wahrscheinlich noch ganze Seiten füllen würde, während derjenige dessen Geld einfach von alleine immer und immer mehr wird, weil er wenn er auf halbwegs normalen Fuss lebt gar nicht soviel ausgeben kann wie "sein Geld für ihn arbeitet"



Wenn du so rechnest, müsstest du auch berücksichtigen, dass der Inhaber großer Vermögen von so einer erzwungenen Umverteilung viel weniger profitieren - jedenfalls dann, wenn sie richtig angepackt wird. Das meinte ich damit, dass es entscheidend ist, wie das Geld ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ist daran auszusetzen? Ich schmeiß das Ding doch nicht nach 30 sekunden benutzung weg...dann hab ich ja keine mehr, was dann auch wieder falsch ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kontamination.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder Fensterbertieb kennt diese Problematik, werden Fenster in ein Haus  eingebaut, wird der Haus- und Grundstücksbesitzer sachenrechtlich  automatisch Eigentümer, ohne den Kaufpreis (eigentlich) bezahlen zu  müssen.


Das geht schon bei leicht verdaulichen Sachen los: Lieferservice bei Veranstaltungen und Feiern, wo erst im Nachgang bezahlt.



JePe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Die Leute werden gezwungen,  sich im Auto anzuschnallen. Wahrlich, die Diktatur ist da und keiner  hat´s gemerkt.


Und bei Rot die Straße zu überqueren ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Eine unverschämte Unverschämtheit.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dafür haben die ja ihre Merkeljünger, die alles glauben, was in der freien Merkelpresse steht.
> 
> Wie bei der Demo gestern. Kein Journalist weit und breit, aber als dann die Verhaftungen losgingen, war plötzlich alles voller Fotografen. Die illustrieren eine friedliche Demo dann als Ansammlung gewalttätiger Spinner.



Eine friedliche, nicht genehmigte Demo, deren Teilnehmer selbst in Deinem Stream von Radio Moskau gut hoerbar mehrfach aufgefordert wurden, die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten. Was fuer eine Art Berichterstattung ueber solche Jecken faendest Du denn angemessen? Ein Brennpunkt, ein heute-journal spezial und ein Tagesthemen Extra - wuerde das genuegen?

Ansonsten: Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick. Und ich habe mich nichtmal besonders angestrengt. Wenn Du der Meinung waerst, da wuerden berichtenswerte Details unterschlagen, kannst Du die ja ergaenzen.  Gerne mit Nennung einer ueberpruefbaren Quelle.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im Schnitt hortet jeder Deutsche 3000€ in bar.



Wo aber auch was nichts passt, denn viele haben soviel nicht mal auf dem Konto.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo aber auch was nichts passt, denn viele haben soviel nicht mal auf dem Konto.



Das ist die Magie des Durchschnitts. Im Schnitt hat auch jeder Deutsche mehrere Zehntausend Euro Bargeld. Du nicht? Solltest mal aufräumen zu Hause! 
So is das halt, einer hat 10 Millionen und 999 haben nix - schon haben alle im Schnitt 10.000€.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo aber auch was nichts passt, denn viele haben soviel nicht mal auf dem Konto.



Das ist auch ein Durchschnitt und wenn sehr wenige ganz viel horten kann das auch bei rauskommen. Besser zur Darstellung der Streuung wäre ein Boxplot.


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

Im durchschnittlichen Verdienst hat auch jeder Deutsche 2.500 Netto komisch ich und meine Mutter sind da drunter bei ihr mehr als 1/4 und ich gut die Hälfte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein Brennpunkt, ein heute-journal spezial und ein Tagesthemen Extra - wuerde das genuegen?


Bonn direkt
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/TZcqF_IiMIY/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

Biddeschoen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Im durchschnittlichen Verdienst hat auch jeder Deutsche 2.500 Netto


Was machen die denn mit dem vielen Geld? Wenn meine Frau und ich jeder 2500 hätte, sprich 5k netto im Monat oder anders gesagt 60.000€ netto pro Jahr... mein lieber Harry wenn man da nicht riesen Raten an Haus/Miete zahlen muss könnte man sich nen privaten Coronabunker bauen


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

Alki ich mag deinen Sinn für Sarkasmus.

Wenn ich soviel verdienen würde hätte ich auch keine Probleme mehr, bis auf meinem Bruder denn wir alle bezahlen außer die Beamten hier hat das in meiner Familie niemand Netto am Monatsende. Und mein Bruder war dafür ohne Zulagen schon 2x in sehr Lebensfeindlichen Situationen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kontamination.



Du sollst das Ding ja auch nicht durch die Familie reichen bzw. von jeden betätscheln lassen...man fummelt sich das vor Mund und Nase, damit es den eigenen Luftstrom bremst, damit die Coronatvirentiere nicht so weit fliegen können, mehr ist es wirklich nicht.
Man macht jetzt so ein gemere um den Maskenkram...und keiner hinterfragt, was die Leute jahrzehnte lang davor so alles eingeatmet haben, wenn sie z.B. in der Warteschlange standen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du sollst das Ding ja auch nicht durch die Familie reichen bzw. von jeden betätscheln lassen...man fummelt sich das vor Mund und Nase, damit es den eigenen Luftstrom bremst, damit die Coronatvirentiere nicht so weit fliegen können, mehr ist es wirklich nicht.
> Man macht jetzt so ein gemere um den Maskenkram...und keiner hinterfragt, was die Leute jahrzehnte lang davor so alles eingeatmet haben, wenn sie z.B. in der Warteschlange standen.



Du begrapscht deine Maske ständig und fasst dann was anders an und dann wieder die Maske. Glückwunsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist die Magie des Durchschnitts. Im Schnitt hat auch jeder Deutsche mehrere Zehntausend Euro Bargeld. Du nicht? Solltest mal aufräumen zu Hause!
> So is das halt, einer hat 10 Millionen und 999 haben nix - schon haben alle im Schnitt 10.000€.



Ich frage mich sowieso, ob in der Statistik sauber privatreserven ermittelt wurden, oder ob man blind die schätzungsweise im Umlauf befindliche Geldmenge durch die Zahl der Einwohner geteilt hat, obwohl das meiste Bargeld in Geschäftskassen/-Tresoren liegen dürfte.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was machen die denn mit dem vielen Geld? Wenn meine Frau und ich jeder 2500 hätte, sprich 5k netto im Monat oder anders gesagt 60.000€ netto pro Jahr... mein lieber Harry wenn man da nicht riesen Raten an Haus/Miete zahlen muss könnte man sich nen privaten Coronabunker bauen



Du unterschätzt, wie anstrengend Geld zählen ist und wie oft man deswegen eine Kur oder zumindest einen Luxusurlaub braucht. Ab einer gewissen Grenze muss man den ganzen Stress einfach mit 1-2 Yachten lindnern.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Grenze muss man den ganzen Stress einfach mit 1-2 Yachten lindnern.



Oder als Angehoeriger der Mittelschicht im Privatflugzeug ausmerzen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du begrapscht deine Maske ständig und fasst dann was anders an und dann wieder die Maske. Glückwunsch.



Was soll ich denn noch anderes anfassen? Selbst mein Bargeld schicke ich seit Jahren in Quarantäne(3 Schüsseln), weil ich das nicht anfasse will...und an den Ohrhaltedingern lecke ich nicht drum...und Nebenluft ziehe ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Oder als Angehoeriger der Mittelschicht im Privatflugzeug ausmerzen.



Privatflugzeug hat doch jeder. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VxAy5CzbJQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

Oh, ein Link. Und tada!, er hat nichts mit den "Demos" in Berlin zu tun.

Die Positionen der zur "Demo" einladenden kann man auf deren Webseite nachlesen; die der Teilnehmer auf den hochgehaltenen Schildchen. Wie gesagt: was fuer eine Art Berichterstattung faendest Du angemessen und welche Details wurden unterschlagen? Bitte praezise statt Geschwurbel und Quellen statt Bosnisch-Sprachkurs. Danke im voraus.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

remember5 schrieb:


> Grundgesetz ist außer Kraft gesetzt worden vom sozialistischen Regime allenvoran Führerin Merkel



Warum ist der Nazi nach seiner ganzen Volksverhetzung denn immer noch da??

Das man Videos mit einem falschen Ton unterlegen kann  und das für die ganzen Fakenews auch gemacht wird, ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen? Das Bild ist in DEINEM tagesschau link, hat aber nichts mit den Corona-Demos zu tun. So reagiert ihr, wenn ihr widerlegt seid. Nutzten mein Argument gegen mich und merken noch nicht mal wie lächerlich sie sich machen.
> 
> Was mir an der Berichterstattung nicht gefällt, habe ich gerade beschrieben. So ein Merkelbold hat halt keine Argumente und muß daher auf Hinterfotzigkeiten zurückgreifen.



Zu gerne wuerde ich mich ebenso gewaehlt ausdruecken wie Du - allein ich kann es nicht. Da muss ich wohl noch an mir arbeiten.

Ansonsten ist das Bild im Original in einem der fuenf von mir verlinkten und willkuerlich ausgewaehlten Artikel zu sehen, stimmt. Mit einer Quellenangabe und einem Hinweis, wo das Bild entstanden ist. Wenn Du das fuer eine Luege haelst, kannst Du das ja gerne 1. so formulieren und 2. dagegenhalten, wo das Bild tatsaechlich entstanden ist? Stattdessen ist Deine Replik darauf ein Link zu einer bosnischen Webseite mit demselben Bild (und der Unterschrift "Illustration"), aber einem anderen Kernthema.  Also: wer "verarscht" hier wen?


----------



## Lotto (3. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo aber auch was nichts passt, denn viele haben soviel nicht mal auf dem Konto.



Hinzu kommt: Vermögen ist weit mehr als der Kontostand. Dazu gehört z.B. Wohneigentum, Auto, Rentenverträge, etc. (um nur die größten Posten bei Einzelpersonen zu nennen).

Person A kauft sich für 500000 Euro ein Haus.
Person B lässt 500000 Euro auf dem Konto liegen und wohnt zur Miete.

Guckt man sich jetzt nur das Konto an könnte man meinen das Person B ja reich ist und Person A ein armer Schlucker.
Die meisten Familien dürften z.B. wenn man nur den Kontostand nimmt verschuldet sein, weil sie nen Baukredit abbezahlen müssen. Dagegen steht aber der Wert des Hauses, das darf man in der Rechnung nicht vergessen.

Oder

Person A hat bisher 10000 Euro in eine private Rentenversicherung eingezahlt.
Person B hat legt die 10000 Euro auf Tagesgeldkonto, ebenfalls für die Rente (ob das Sinn macht sei dahingestellt).

Natürlich steht nun bei Person beim Konto nicht dabei, dass die 10000 Euro für die Rente ist. Man kann dann also nicht einfach sagen, dass das Geld ja über sei und nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Bei jemandem der H4 bekommt ist das aber gar nicht der Fall. Da müssen die Verwandten dann schon Gutscheine für Edeka usw. schicken, weil wenn sie einfach 50€ überweisen würden, werden die sofort im nächsten Monate vom H4 abgezogen.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Person A kauft sich für 500000 Euro ein Haus.
> Person B lässt 500000 Euro auf dem Konto liegen und wohnt zur Miete.



Dann würde Person A das Haus zwangsweise mit einer Hypothek in entsprechender Höhe belastet (wie hierzulande bereits geschehen) und bei Person B der Betrag vom Konto abgezogen.



> Person A hat bisher 10000 Euro in eine private Rentenversicherung eingezahlt.
> Person B hat legt die 10000 Euro auf Tagesgeldkonto, ebenfalls für die Rente (ob das Sinn macht sei dahingestellt).



Person B hat sich aus freien Stücken dafür entschieden, beim Vermögenswert auf Zweckwidmung zu verzichten und sich ausdrücklich eine sonstige Verwendung vorbehalten, indem das Geld auf dem Tagesgeldkonto geparkt wurde.

Um Härten zu mildern, könnte man natürlich trotzdem eine gewisse Frist einräumen, eine Zweckbindung vorzunehmen. Das wäre nichts Anderes als bereits zugesichertes Investitionskapital, Unternehmenskapital, hinterlegte Sicherheiten etc., die logischerweise auch ausgeklammert werden müssten. Ist aber alles nachweisbar und das Geld damit sicherbar.

Aber vermögend zu sein, sich alles offen zu lassen und wenn's ernst wird zu schreien, dass wäre doch die Altersvorsorge, ist genau das Problem. Die Offshore-Konten der Superreichen sind ja auch nur dafür da, immer genug Geld für wohltätige Zwecke parat zu haben. Ganz ehrlich, Pfadfinderehrenwort!


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Oder als Angehoeriger der Mittelschicht im Privatflugzeug ausmerzen.


Oder als jemand der Händchen mit Kreationisten hält, mit vollen Kassen im Vorstand eines Baukonzerns sein Süppchen kochen.


----------



## Slezer (3. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es Leute, die die Maske in die Tasche stecken und später wieder aufsetzen und dann wieder in die Tasche stecken.


So mach ich das. Wie macht man das denn anders?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> So mach ich das. Wie macht man das denn anders?



Wenn es genügend Masken gäbe, könnte man die wie vom Hersteller empfohlen alle 15 min. ersetzen.
Ist aber nicht möglich, es gibt zu wenige.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> So mach ich das. Wie macht man das denn anders?



Bis zur Reinigung der benutzten Maske eine andere nutzen?

Wobei die wiederholte Benutzung in schneller Folge nicht übermäßig problematisch ist. Die tagelange Nutzung ein und derselben Maske ohne Reinigung hingegen schon.


----------



## Slezer (3. Mai 2020)

Dann benötige ich am Tag ja 20 stk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Dann benötige ich am Tag ja 20 stk



Wenn du die so anwenden willst, wie es die Hersteller für die Ärzte und Pfleger empfehlen, dann ja.


----------



## Slezer (3. Mai 2020)

Naja das will ich ja nicht


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Für Impfstoff, der laut VT alle innerhalb eines Jahres töten wird, fehlen laut Merkel die Mittel. 8 Mrd fehlen, mit genau dieser Summe wird die Nicht-Berichterstattung der ÖR finanziert.



Oh, du meinst, du würdest einer COVID-19-Haushaltssonderabgabe von einmalig 210 Euro zustimmen, damit Deutschland allein die fehlende Summe aufbringen kann? So hätte ich dich ja gar nicht eingeschätzt ...  

Abgesehen davon musst du offenbar immer noch lesen lernen: *Aktuell* fehlen der Forschung acht Milliarden, aber bis der Impfstoff verfügbar ist, werden sicherlich noch ein paar Milliarden mehr fehlen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Auch mit Geld gehen die Test und Studien nicht schneller. 

Der Lockdown bleibt noch ein paar Monate.


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die dürfen nur Vermögenden Kohle abziehen. Mir nicht.
> 
> Die Sache ist doch, wenn die 8 Mrd weiterhin fehlen, wirds den Impfstoff nicht geben. Wenn die aber 100 Mrd für Refugeees haben, dann müssen sie doch auch 8 Mrd für den Impfstoff haben. Acht kleine Milliarden. Und jeder Tag, an dem sie nicht aufmachen, kostet Mrd.



Die dürfen jedem Kohle abziehen und es wird sicher nicht die Vermögenden treffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2020)

Zumindest nicht die WIRKLICH Vermögenden. Denn wer richtig fett Asche hat weiß auch wie er sie verteilt/versteckt/dem Staat entzieht (oder er hat jemanden dafür der es weiß) - oder, häufiger, er und/oder sein Geld ist sowieso nicht mehr in Deutschland.

Aber um die paar Superreichen gehts gar nicht. Wenn jedem hier völlig pauschal 5% aller liquiden Mittel (Bankguthaben, Fonds, Aktien,...) eingezogen würde wäre das bereits eine gewaltige Geldmenge - und dürfte für den Einzelnen sehr verschmerzbar sein. Ob sowas rechtens oder überhaupt nötig ist ist natürlich ne ander Frage.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es genügend Masken gäbe, könnte man die wie vom Hersteller empfohlen alle 15 min. ersetzen.
> Ist aber nicht möglich, es gibt zu wenige.



Ich bin verwirrt.

Es gibt also Bedarf (=Nachfrage), aber kein genuegendes Angebot? Hattest Du hier nicht stets Hohepreisungen auf den selbstlenkenden, unfehlbaren und darum vor Eingriffen tunlichst zu schuetzenden Markt angestimmt? Und deutest nun durch die Blume Politikversagen an?

Wie gesagt, ich bin verwirrt.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat jedenfalls nichts mit dem Lockdown und Corona zu tun. Befragt haben die keinen. Es bleibt also so wie ich es sage. Schlechtmachen, in Verschwörungsecke stellen.



Der Punkt ist: Du sagst eigentlich gar nichts. Du deutest nur an, bleibst aber jeglichen Beleg schuldig und ignorierst Rueckfragen. Fuer jemanden, der sich in Journalistenschelte gefaellt, bestenfalls noch eine traurige Performance. Und Ja, auch ich fuerchte, dass es dabei bleiben wird.

Aber hey, immerhin gibt´s endlich! mal wieder ein YouTube-Video. Bei etwa 27:30 Minuten fuehrt die Polizeisprecherin in Berlin (ohne Anspruch auf Silbengenauigkeit) aus: "Die Veranstalter moechten nicht mit der Presse sprechen." Was Deinem draengenden Wunsch nach Befragung irgendwie im Wege steht? Macht aber nichts, der "Journalist" pariert es einfach mit einer Suggestivfrage: Es wuerden ja im Moment taeglich Gesetze verschaerft (komisch, Im Bundesanzeiger kann ich das so nicht nachvollziehen?) und bald drohe ja eine Impfpflicht fuer das ganze Volk. Wie sie denn ihre Moeglichkeiten sieht, dagegen zu demonstrieren? Die sehr sachliche Antwort darauf ist dem "Journalisten" dann wiederum egal und wird von ihm in das Resuemee verkehrt: Es gibt keine offizielle Aussage dazu, wie man sich im Falle gesetzeswidriger Weisungen der Regierung verhalten wuerde. Merke: wenn keiner mit einem reden will, liest man sich die Antworten eben selbst vom Zettel vor.  Hiermit nominiere ich "Stefan" (oder wie auch immer der Schwurbelkopp im richtigen Leben heisst, falls er eins hat) fuer den Cliff Barnes-Foerderpreis fuer unfreiwillige Komik.

Fun Fact: etwa bei 42:30 kann man ein "5G Stopp"-Schild sehen. Ich nehme mal an, dass das entweder V-Leute waren oder die Luegenpresse das nachtraeglich in das Video hineinmanipuliert hat.

Wer diesen Unfug produziert und konsumiert, gehoert nicht in die "Verschwoerungsecke" - der gehoert auf die Couch. Und zwar nicht die zum Ausruhen.

Was macht eigentlich das kubanische Wundermittel? Von dem hast Du nun wirklich lange nichts mehr berichtet.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Anstelle Couch rate ich gleich zur Gummizelle.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt.
> 
> Es gibt also Bedarf (=Nachfrage), aber kein genuegendes Angebot? Hattest Du hier nicht stets Hohepreisungen auf den selbstlenkenden, unfehlbaren und darum vor Eingriffen tunlichst zu schuetzenden Markt angestimmt? Und deutest nun durch die Blume Politikversagen an?



Eine Infrastruktur dafür muss erstmal aufgebaut werden, das kostet Zeit. Zudem werden mehr Mitarbeiter benötigt. Kostet auch Zeit, das alles zu organisieren.
Auch ein freier Markt kann nicht zaubern und von heute auf morgen eine Infrastruktur für ein Vielfaches der Produktion aus dem Nichts erschaffen.
Außerdem wird diese nutzlos, sobald sich die Sache erledigt hat. Dann erzeugt der Kram nur noch Verluste.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2020)

Tja. Und genau dieses (Nicht-)Denken hat der Welt die Probleme beschert, vor denen sie heute steht. Ich wuensche Dir wirklich, dass Corona Dich entweder gar nicht erst trifft oder ohne Folgen fuer Dich bleibt. Ich ahne aber, dass alles andere als mindestens ein schwerer Verlauf oder gleich ein Todesfall in der Familie (jemanden wie) Dich nicht dazu bringen wird, Dein Weltbild zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=229Fi8fOtho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

> aktuell gibt es etwa 25.000 Infizierte in Deutschland.


Wird mal wieder Zeit für erfreuliche Nachrichten.^^

Um ein Drittel verrechnet: Merkel und Spahn nannten falsche Infektionszahlen | WEB.DE


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Immer noch viel zu viele. Das muss runter unter 1000.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus: Rettet ein spezieller Mundschutz nun die Gastronomie? Merkel-Bekannter stellt Idee vor | Welt


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Immer noch viel zu viele. Das muss runter unter 1000.


Ich denke wenn man kontinuierlich weitere Lockerungen vornimmt, und auch in 2-4 Wochen die Gastronomie wieder öffnet, könnte das was werden.
Im Juni/Juli haben wir dann wieder einen annähernd alten Stand.


Ach ja, und bitte schafft die Maskenpflicht wieder ab, und beschränkt euch auf den Mindestabstand.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Im Gegenteil durch die Lockerungen werden die Infektionen wieder steigen.


----------



## seahawk (4. Mai 2020)

Das ist egal, die Gesellschaft kann weitere Einschränkungen nicht mehr aushalten.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn jetzt manche Bundesländer anfangen das 5 Leute sich zusammen tun dürfen, sehe ich kein Problem warum das an einem Tisch im Restaurant nicht auch gehen sollte.
Mit gewissen Einschränkungen wäre das sicherlich möglich.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist egal, die Gesellschaft kann weitere Einschränkungen nicht mehr aushalten.



Warum sollte man die nicht mehr aushalten können?

Einfach zu Hause bleiben, abwarten und Tee trinken. Und nicht auf irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien oder das Faseln von Lidner hören.


----------



## seahawk (4. Mai 2020)

Hast Du die Demos gesehen, das ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hast Du die Demos gesehen, das ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.



Dann sollen die sich halt dem Risiko aussetzen. Aber dann den Arzt bei Infektion selbst bezahlen.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

Debatte ueber Corona-Immunitaetspass: Ein Ausweis mit vielen Fragezeichen | tagesschau.de

Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Immunitätsausweis.
Wurde hier ja eh schon mal angesprochen. Bin mal gespannt was für eine Zweiklassengesellschaft das geben wird.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hast Du die Demos gesehen, das ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.



Da muss der Wasserwerfer ran, um da gegen diese rechten Spinner vorzugehen. Dann kann man auch gleich Desinfektionsmittel einfüllen.

Ansonsten festnehmen und zwei Wochen in Quarantäne stecken.

Ungenehmigte Versammlungen und Demos sind derzeit verboten und die Teilnahme eine Straftat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss der Wasserwerfer ran, um da gegen diese rechten Spinner vorzugehen. Dann kann man auch gleich Desinfektionsmittel einfüllen.
> 
> Ansonsten festnehmen und zwei Wochen in Quarantäne stecken.


Es waren aber nicht nur Rechte, auch Linke sind massiv dagegen, siehe seahawk.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2020)

Nicht immer alles gleich in die rechte Ecke schieben. Die Leute, die da demonstrieren, kommen aus allen möglichen Ecken.

Bsp. 1. Mai in Berlin: Tausende Menschen ziehen dicht an dicht durch Kreuzberg  | rbb24


----------



## geisi2 (4. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bis zur Reinigung der benutzten Maske eine andere nutzen?
> 
> Wobei die wiederholte Benutzung in schneller Folge nicht übermäßig problematisch ist. Die tagelange Nutzung ein und derselben Maske ohne Reinigung hingegen schon.



Woher weißt du das denn? Die Logik zu dieser als Fakt dargestellten Meinung würd mich hinsichtlich Covid brennend interessieren. 

Maskenpflicht ist wie gerade angewendet eine der dümmsten Maßnahmen. Und ich habe noch niemanden gesehen der herzhaft in seine Maske nimmt oder hustet. Zusätzlich habe ich bei falscher Hanfhabung einen weiteren Weg wie der Virus auf die Hände übertragen wird und Dank Maske fummelt sicmbder nächste auch wieder im Gesicht rum


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Deshalb zusätzlich so wenig wie möglich rausgehen, dann braucht man die Maske auch möglichst selten.


----------



## geisi2 (4. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Tja. Und genau dieses (Nicht-)Denken hat der Welt die Probleme beschert, vor denen sie heute steht. Ich wuensche Dir wirklich, dass Corona Dich entweder gar nicht erst trifft oder ohne Folgen fuer Dich bleibt. Ich ahne aber, dass alles andere als mindestens ein schwerer Verlauf oder gleich ein Todesfall in der Familie (jemanden wie) Dich nicht dazu bringen wird, Dein Weltbild zu hinterfragen.



Fordere nicht von anderen ihr Weltbild zu hinterfragen. Hinterfrag erstmal deins.

Wie frei und fair der Markt ist weis man als kleiner Unternehmer und sagt Danke an die Lobbyverbände und korrupten Politiker.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht ist wie gerade angewendet eine der dümmsten Maßnahmen. Und ich habe noch niemanden gesehen der herzhaft in seine Maske nimmt oder hustet. Zusätzlich habe ich bei falscher Hanfhabung einen weiteren Weg wie der Virus auf die Hände übertragen wird und Dank Maske fummelt sicmbder nächste auch wieder im Gesicht rum


Also wenn ich im Laden nießen muss (da Heuschnupfen), zieh ich meine Maske vorher auch runter.
Ich rotz mir die Suppe doch nicht da rein, und lauf dann schön damit durch die Gegend, während mir das Zeug schön an Nase und Mund gedrückt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Dann halte aber den Arm davor!


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das denn? Die Logik zu dieser als Fakt dargestellten Meinung würd mich hinsichtlich Covid brennend interessieren.



Der Witz ist: Mit COVID-19 hat das an sich gar nichts zu tun.

Die Maskenpflicht ist im Prinzip nichts Anderes als ein verordneter Spritzschutz. Den Zweck, das Gebläse des Trägers abzuschirmen und damit die Reichweite von Husten und Niesen und sonstigen atemwegbasierten Auswurfformen zu verringern, erfüllt auch eine komplett vollgerotzte Maske - um genauer zu sein, je feuchter desto besser.
Die Frage ist dann eher, auf wie viel Hygiene und Komfort man selbst Wert legt ...



> Maskenpflicht ist wie gerade angewendet eine der dümmsten Maßnahmen. Und ich habe noch niemanden gesehen der herzhaft in seine Maske nimmt oder hustet.



Die Maßnahme ist schlau, aber manche Leute sind zu dämlich, den in Dauerschleife auf allen Kanälen (inklusive des Kinderprogramms) erläuterten Zweck des Mundschutzes zu begreifen. Also, zumindest die Leute, die du gesehen hast - ich kann nicht fundiert einschätzen, wie's in Oberbayern um die kognitiven Fähigkeiten der Bevölkerung bestellt ist, aber in meinem Umfeld scheinen die Meisten durchaus begriffen zu haben, welchen Zweck das Ganze hat und nehmen den Mundschutz nicht ab, um herzhaft in die Gegend zu rotzen.  

Macht aber nichts, da das Ganze eine Maßnahme ist, die ihren Effekt aus der massenhaften Anwendung zieht. Es muss nicht jeder begriffen haben, wie's funktioniert, sondern es genügt, wenn die Meisten mitmachen.



> Zusätzlich habe ich bei falscher Hanfhabung einen weiteren Weg wie der Virus auf die Hände übertragen wird und Dank Maske fummelt sicmbder nächste auch wieder im Gesicht rum



Sofern kein Maskentausch praktiziert wird bzw. sich Leute die Maske nicht gegenseitig aufsetzen, ist das Argument hinfällig.
Die Maske ist infiziert, wenn man selbst infiziert ist. Man ist so oder so ansteckend und kontaminiert die Umgebung. Aber mit Mundschutz sind immerhin Reichweite und Streuung begrenzt, egal wie ungeschickt man mit der Maske hantiert.

Es halten auch nicht alle Leute die Abstandsregeln ein bzw. es hat nicht jeder das Augenmaß, um anderthalb Meter korrekt einzuschätzen. Lass es dann auch mal lediglich 120 Zentimeter sein - der Effekt ist in der Masse trotzdem gegeben.


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus Schweden: WHO lobt ploetzlich Sonderweg - &#8222;Koennen moeglicherweise ...&#8220; | Welt

Man sehe ein Lockdown wäre nicht nötig gewesen, Schweden hat es auch geschafft. Infektionsrate auch ohne Lockdown kleiner 1.  Ein Paar einfache Regeln wären mehr als genug gewesen und man hätte unsere Wirtschaft nicht in eine tiefe Kriese geführt.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Coronavirus Schweden: WHO lobt ploetzlich Sonderweg - „Koennen moeglicherweise ...“ | Welt
> 
> Man sehe ein Lockdown wäre nicht nötig gewesen, Schweden hat es auch geschafft. Infektionsrate auch ohne Lockdown kleiner 1.  Ein Paar einfache Regeln wären mehr als genug gewesen und man hätte unsere Wirtschaft nicht in eine tiefe Kriese geführt.


Ein paar mehr Tote wären halt egal gewesen. Sprich es halt einfach aus. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Tote wären halt egal gewesen. Sprich es halt einfach aus.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Es gibt bereits Statistiken die belegen, dass die Gesamtsterblichkeit trotz Corona im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren nicht zugenommen hat. Einzusehen beim Statistischen Bundesamt. Wenn man sich die Zahlen anschaut, dann sieht man ein konstantes Niveau. Unterstützt  meine These, dass die meisten Corona Opfer so oder so gestorben wären, wie ein Prof. Plüscher dies auch gesagt hat.

Sterbefaelle - Fallzahlen 2016 - 2020  -  Statistisches Bundesamt

Alles Panik mache, von Menschen die sich hervortun wollen...


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Tote wären halt egal gewesen. Sprich es halt einfach aus.


Da wäre man wieder bei der Frage was für wen schwerer wiegt. Ein paar 80-Jährige die durch Corona ein paar Monate früher sterben, oder ein paar Millionen Menschen die in die Insolvenz schippern.
Und Ja ich weis da gibt es hier unterschiedliche Meinungen. ICH hätte die Wirtschaft auch nicht so an die Wand gedonnert, aber da bin ich hier ziemlich allein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da wäre man wieder bei der Frage was für wen schwerer wiegt. .


Aktuell läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Millionen gestresster und überarbeiteterMenschen eine sehr gesunde Zwangspause bekommen und dafür, dass man jetzt ein paar Wochen Urlaub macht, sterben hunderttausende nicht. Nach der Krise werden sich viele fragen, was im Leben wirklich wichtig ist und ob man auf 80% der üblichen unnötigen Dinge nicht einfach verzichten kann. Das kann alles eine grandios gute Sache werden, es kann auch ganz anders laufen.


----------



## Eckism (4. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da wäre man wieder bei der Frage was für wen schwerer wiegt. Ein paar 80-Jährige die durch Corona ein paar Monate früher sterben, oder ein paar Millionen Menschen die in die Insolvenz schippern.
> Und Ja ich weis da gibt es hier unterschiedliche Meinungen. ICH hätte die Wirtschaft auch nicht so an die Wand gedonnert, aber da bin ich hier ziemlich allein.



Grundsätzlich gilt, das Leben steht über allem, auch 80+ Jährige haben ein Recht auf Leben, nicht wenige haben schließlich ihr Leben mit Arbeit verbracht und uns diesen Wohlstand von heute erarbeitet. Man hätte eventuell die älteren schützen können, ohne solch eine Wirtschaftliche Panikreaktion zu starten. Natürlich weiß man noch zu wenig über Spätfolgen...wenn man alle in ein paar Jahren wegen Lungenschäden nicht mehr arbeiten können hat man am Ende auch nichts geschafft.
Am Ende macht man's eh verkehrt...die einen heulen wegen dem, die anderen hätten wegen einer anderen Entscheidung geheult...


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2020)

Heinsberg-Studie liegt vor: Schätzung kommt auf 1,8 Millionen Infizierte - n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da wäre man wieder bei der Frage was für wen schwerer wiegt. Ein paar 80-Jährige die durch Corona ein paar Monate früher sterben, oder ein paar Millionen Menschen die in die Insolvenz schippern.
> Und Ja ich weis da gibt es hier unterschiedliche Meinungen. ICH hätte die Wirtschaft auch nicht so an die Wand gedonnert, aber da bin ich hier ziemlich allein.



Ja, genau, was interessieren mich die Alten. Hauptsache ich kann konsumieren und mir wieder die Steaks in den Hals stopfen.
Mal sehen, was du sagst, wenn du selbst mal 80 bist und dich über jeden Sommer freust, den du erlebst.
Ob du dann auch Leuten wie Boris Palmer die Pest an den Hals wünscht?


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Obs da jetzt nen Grundfreibetrag von 5000€ gibt oder nicht ändert wenig daran, dass solche Vorhgehensweisen ne absolute Sauerei sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm mit 60 % meines Gehalts liege ich unter dem Hartz IV Satz.  Aber ja davon lege ich oft noch was zurück.


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Heinsberg-Studie liegt vor: Schätzung kommt auf 1,8 Millionen Infizierte - n-tv.de



Wenn dem so ist, dann ist wirklich alles halb so wild und die Panik die verbreitet wurde für die Katz...aber predige ich schon die ganze Zeit und dafür wird man hier angegangen, von den ganzen Systemhörigen...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aktuell läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Millionen gestresster und überarbeiteterMenschen eine sehr gesunde Zwangspause bekommen und dafür, dass man jetzt ein paar Wochen Urlaub macht, sterben hunderttausende nicht. Nach der Krise werden sich viele fragen, was im Leben wirklich wichtig ist und ob man auf 80% der üblichen unnötigen Dinge nicht einfach verzichten kann. Das kann alles eine grandios gute Sache werden, es kann auch ganz anders laufen.



Vergiss bitte nicht die zahlreichen Alleinerziehenden, die jetzt irgendwie ihren Job, die Kindererziehung und die Schulaufgaben unter einen Hut bringen müssen. Es gibt sicher einige, die gerade nicht unbedingt Stress haben, andere dafür umso mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2020)

Hier mal wieder neue Daten aus der Karnevalshochburg. Hätten diese Jecken das Thema doch ernst genommen. Heinsberg und Gangelt sind der Hotspot schlechthin gewesen, hunderttausende Infekztionen basieren auf diesem Ansteckungsweg.

Insgesamt sind die Zahlen ernüchternd. Eine Infektionstödlichkeit von 0,37% wären auf das Bundesgebiet übertragen 300.000 Tote, sollten sich alle einmal infizieren. Das kann man schon mal ernst nehmen finde ich. Die Studiengröße mit 919 ist relativ klein, aber für den Ort repräsentativ genug, um einen Daumenwert zu bekommen. Immerhin sind 15% der Bevölkerung infiziert worden. Also ein Viertel dessen, was zur "Herdenimmunität" notwendig wäre.
Corona: Ergebnisse der Heinsberg-Studie veroeffentlicht - DER SPIEGEL




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte nicht die zahlreichen Alleinerziehenden


Die sind mir bewusst, alle. Ich wollte nur eine ebenso extreme Antwort geben. Ich hoffe Du hast bemerkt, dass ich bewusst nur positiv darstellte. Deutschland, dass seinen Reichtum aus dem Export von Industriegütern bekommt, wird von dieser Krise massiv getroffen werden. Denn was hier passiert, ist das eine, was weltweit passiert, etwas ganz anderes.



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher einige, die gerade nicht unbedingt Stress haben, andere dafür umso mehr.


Bei mir stellt sich zur Zeit massiver Stress ein, weil ich den absoluten Boreout habe.
Boreout-Syndrom &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2020)

Such dir halt Arbeit und/oder nen Hobby.
Ich hab demnächst in Kurzarbeit genug zu tun.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2020)

Wollt ihr mich und meine kolleginnen  die auch  im medizinisches Bereich arbeiten veräppeln? 

-pflegefachkraftmangel 
-krankenpfleger in Deutschland kümmert  sich um viel mehr Patienten als in andere Länder (1/13+) ,nachts noch mehr. 
- die wachsen nicht wie Spargel aus Boden 
-intensiv krankenpfleger sind noch mehr rare und wert wie Gold.

Da Machen solche Maßnahmen auch Sinn! 

Was wäre passiert, hätte man larifari gemacht ? 
Die wenige die wir haben sind Roboter werden nicht müde und nicht krank und infizieren sich nicht ? Die opferzahlen macht dann Pause oder wie ? Ahja Herzinfarkten und schlaganfälle , schwere Unfälle usw.  gönnt uns auch ne Auszeit oder was. 


So scheiss konmt halt von Leuten die im dem Bereich gar nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die wenige die wir haben sind Roboter werden nicht müde und nicht krank und infizieren sich nicht ?


Ist das so? Seid ihr inzwischen so abgehärtet? Dann kann man ja die Belastung weiter erhöhen. 


_Duck und weck  ... _


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die sind mir bewusst, alle. Ich wollte nur eine ebenso extreme Antwort geben. Ich hoffe Du hast bemerkt, dass ich bewusst nur positiv darstellte. Deutschland, dass seinen Reichtum aus dem Export von Industriegütern bekommt, wird von dieser Krise massiv getroffen werden. Denn was hier passiert, ist das eine, was weltweit passiert, etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> Bei mir stellt sich zur Zeit massiver Stress ein, weil ich den absoluten Boreout habe.
> Boreout-Syndrom – Wikipedia



Interessant, das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich komme bisher ganz gut mit der Situation klar. Ich habe beispielsweise in den letzten Wochen fast jeden Abend Musik gehört.
Und damit meine ich nicht beliebiges Gedudel so nebenbei, sondern intensives Hören und Erleben von Musik ohne Ablenkungen. Das ist etwas, was ich sonst höchstens im Urlaub gemacht habe, weil ... ich weiß nicht, warum. Die Zeit hätte ich sonst auch, wenn ich denn wollte.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, was interessieren mich die Alten. Hauptsache ich kann konsumieren und mir wieder die Steaks in den Hals stopfen.
> Mal sehen, was du sagst, wenn du selbst mal 80 bist und dich über jeden Sommer freust, den du erlebst.


Ich und 80? Das bezweifel ich.
Da müsste ich erst mal meinen Alkohol/Zigaretten/Fett Konsum reduzieren, und mit Sport anfangen (zum Glück bin ich wenigstens schlank von Haus aus^^).
Vermutlich komm ich mit >50 auf die Idee, wenn´s eh nix mehr bringt.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist das so? Seid ihr inzwischen so abgehärtet? Dann kann man ja die Belastung weiter erhöhen.
> 
> 
> _Duck und weck  ... _




Angehörigien von mir (Sanitäterin und der Mann notarzt ) sollten schon längst hier in Deutschland arbeiten(Sprachkurse etc fertig)  aber Türkei lässt die erstmal nicht raus , bis die Sache nicht mehr schlimm ist.

Die Pässe halt eingesackt, weil anscheinend Not am Mann   und die leute machen hier auf juckt mich doch nicht, kack auf die betroffene erkrankten.


------------------


Ach die hätten Ey nur paar Wochen oder Monate gehabt, woher wollt ihr es wissen? Wie krank seid ihr den, ist euer leben mehr wert? Für mich hat  ne tote fliege auf misthaufen mehr wert als ihr. 


Meine Oma hätte wegen Krebs nur 3 monate gehabt und am Ende hat sie 7 Jahre gelebt (die letzte 2 Wochen waren nur schlimm). 

Und diese  leute haben auch  vor covid noch solche Sätze herausgebracht( als um Flüchtlinge  ging  oder pflegenotstand ) 


"Denkt mal an unsere alten, die haben unser Land aufgebaut usw. und die werden so nicht gut behandelt und leben in Armut " 

Ja sehe ich, was ihr für Heuchler seid , ihr sieht deren Leben ja nicht wertig.  

Aber nach paar Monate kommt bestimmt wieder solche Sätze.


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, was interessieren mich die Alten. Hauptsache ich kann konsumieren und mir wieder die Steaks in den Hals stopfen.
> Mal sehen, was du sagst, wenn du selbst mal 80 bist und dich über jeden Sommer freust, den du erlebst.
> Ob du dann auch Leuten wie Boris Palmer die Pest an den Hals wünscht?



Wie würde Spock sagen, das Wohl von Vielen, es wiegt schwerer als das Wohl von Wenigen oder eines Einzelnen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Wie würde Spock sagen, das Wohl von Vielen, es wiegt schwerer als das Wohl von Wenigen oder eines Einzelnen.



Jedes Leben ist wichtig. Niemand ist wichtiger als ein anderer. Das gilt vor allem für Fußballer und die Autoindustrie.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, was interessieren mich die Alten. Hauptsache ich kann konsumieren und mir wieder die Steaks in den Hals stopfen.
> Mal sehen, was du sagst, wenn du selbst mal 80 bist und dich über jeden Sommer freust, den du erlebst.
> Ob du dann auch Leuten wie Boris Palmer die Pest an den Hals wünscht?




Ja man könnte es auch umdrehen, ach bist jetzt schwer erkrankt oder hast  Unfall  gehabt und daraus wirste nun erwerbsunfähig? 

 jaa tut mir leid  für dich , das wird  für die Gesellschaft und die wirtschaft viel kosten und hast für viele  jetzt von keinem nutzen , für die vorige arbeit erstmal danke und leben sie wohl. Hallo  "Euthanasie".

Wir haben ja keine solidarität gesellschaft, falls  einzelne mal  die Schicksalschlag erleiden  und viele andere ihm dann Stützen, es könnte ja selbst mal sowas passieren *hust * wovon träumt ihr *Ironie joke *


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jedes Leben ist wichtig. Niemand ist wichtiger als ein anderer. Das gilt vor allem für Fußballer und die Autoindustrie.


Die Fußballer sind mir auch ziemlich egal, aber an der Autoindustrie hängen so viele Zuliefererketten, das man da ruhig schauen soll das diese wieder läuft.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder neue Daten aus der Karnevalshochburg. Hätten diese Jecken das Thema doch ernst genommen. Heinsberg und Gangelt sind der Hotspot schlechthin gewesen, hunderttausende Infekztionen basieren auf diesem Ansteckungsweg.
> 
> Insgesamt sind die Zahlen ernüchternd. Eine Infektionstödlichkeit von 0,37% wären auf das Bundesgebiet übertragen 300.000 Tote, sollten sich alle einmal infizieren. Das kann man schon mal ernst nehmen finde ich. Die Studiengröße mit 919 ist relativ klein, aber für den Ort repräsentativ genug, um einen Daumenwert zu bekommen. Immerhin sind 15% der Bevölkerung infiziert worden. Also ein Viertel dessen, was zur "Herdenimmunität" notwendig wäre.
> Corona: Ergebnisse der Heinsberg-Studie veroeffentlicht - DER SPIEGEL


Die Bevölkerung dort entspricht nicht dem Bundesdurchschnitt, sondern ist um einiges Jünger. Da Covid19 aber hauptsächlich für alte gefährlich ist, ist dort die angenommene Tödlichkeit der Krankheit um einen ungewissen Prozentsatz niedriger, als Tatsächlich auf ganz Deutschland gesehen. Die Studie bringt demnach interessante Informationen, jedoch ist sie, als Rückschluss auf Deutschland, relativ wertlos.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Wie würde Spock sagen, das Wohl von Vielen, es wiegt schwerer als das Wohl von Wenigen oder eines Einzelnen.



Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn Leuten die Aussagen einer Fantasiefigur wichtiger werden als da Wohlergehen ihrer realen Mitbürger.

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass besagte Aussage noch innerhalb der Fiktion von Spock in Frage gestellt wird.

Und nicht berücksichtigt, dass allein die altersbedingte Risikogruppe in Deutschland mehr als 50% der Bevölkerung ausmacht. Die zusätzlich aufgrund von Vorerkrankungen Gefährdeten jüngerer Semester noch gar nicht mitgerechnet.
Kurz, Deutschland ist ein Land der Alten ... Wie war das also noch mal mit dem Wohl von Vielen? 

Und selbst wenn die Altersverteilung nicht so wäre: Ob es dem Wohlergehen von Jüngeren dienlich ist, wenn ihre geliebten älteren Angehörigen einer vermeidbaren Gefahr ausgesetzt werden?


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn Leuten die Aussagen einer Fantasiefigur wichtiger werden als da Wohlergehen ihrer realen Mitbürger.
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass besagte Aussage noch innerhalb der Fiktion von Spock in Frage gestellt wird.
> 
> ...



Naja so ganz unsinnig ist diese Aussage dieser Fantasiefigur ja nicht... das Wohl der Gesellschaft wird immer über das Wohl eines Einzelnen stehen, so ist unsere Gesellschaft halt aufgebaut...es gibt so viele Einzelschicksale...das war schon vor Corona so und wird danach immer noch so sein...


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn Leuten die Aussagen einer Fantasiefigur wichtiger werden als da Wohlergehen ihrer realen Mitbürger.
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass besagte Aussage noch innerhalb der Fiktion von Spock in Frage gestellt wird.
> 
> ...



Am Ende hat ja die ganze Crew ihr Leben riskiert und Spock  gerettet


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Angehörigien von mir (Sanitäterin und der Mann notarzt ) sollten schon längst hier in Deutschland arbeiten(Sprachkurse etc fertig)  aber Türkei lässt die erstmal nicht raus , bis die Sache nicht mehr schlimm ist.
> 
> Die Pässe halt eingesackt, weil anscheinend Not am Mann   und die leute machen hier auf juckt mich doch nicht, kack auf die betroffene erkrankten.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich dir zustimme, geh mal nicht so hart mit den Menschen ins Gericht. Der Mensch tut ständig egoistische Dinge und nimmt damit Risiken/Schaden bei anderen in Kauf (Rasen, Rauchen,
Hier ist es nur besonders offensichtlich, aber Millionen von Menschen gehen ständig krank zur Arbeit, wenn es noch irgendwie geht. Auch das ist verantwortungslos und kostet Leben.)
Ich denke, was vielen missfällt ist eher diese Ausnahmesituation, die so völlig anders gehandhabt wird als bisher. Plötzlich steht alles Kopf. Grenzen sind wieder Grenzen, die Wirtschaft steht nicht mehr an erster Stelle, allein der tägliche Anblick von Menschen in Masken wird psychisch nicht ohne Folgen bleiben. Bis vor kurzem war das undenkbar.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass sich in dieser Krise eine einmalige chance bietet, das gesellschaftliche Zusammenleben grundlegend zu verbessern. Allein der Glaube daran fehlt mir leider und das hat viele Gründe. Auf der einen Seite sind die Unterstützer der Maßnahmen der Regierung, auf der anderen Seite die Leute, die das alles ablehnen. Und ich glaube, dazwischen gibt es nicht viel. Das hat was von Jedi und Sith, um mal eine Star Wars Analogie zu bemühen (ohne jetzt irgendwas bewerten zu wollen) . Das sehe ich bei vielen politischen Themen der letzten Jahre und das macht mir große Sorgen. Eine offene Diskussion ist kaum noch möglich.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist auch momentan ein Zeitfenster vorhanden,

die Wirtschaft zu einer nachhaltigen Produktion zu zwingen,

zumindest jene,

welche jetzt milliardenschwere Rettungspakete in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Statistiken die belegen, dass die Gesamtsterblichkeit trotz Corona im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren nicht zugenommen hat.



Das ist falsch.

Corona-Pandemie: UEbersterblichkeit deutlich gewachsen | tagesschau.de

Das Statistische Bundesamt sagt selbst, das noch keine Zahlen zu Corona vorliegen: 


> Erste Aussagen zur Entwicklung der Zahl der Sterbefälle sind in diesem Kontext miteinem Verzug von etwa vier Wochen möglich. Auch mit diesem zeitlichen Abstand muss jedoch berücksichtigt werden, dass die Fallzahlen bedingt durch verzögerte Meldungen noch ansteigen können.







WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung dort entspricht nicht dem Bundesdurchschnitt, sondern ist um einiges Jünger. Da Covid19 aber hauptsächlich für alte gefährlich ist, ist dort die angenommene Tödlichkeit der Krankheit um einen ungewissen Prozentsatz niedriger, als Tatsächlich auf ganz Deutschland gesehen. Die Studie bringt demnach interessante Informationen, jedoch ist sie, als Rückschluss auf Deutschland, relativ wertlos.



Dazu ist die Infektionsrate im Osten deutlich niedriger und lässt sich nicht auf ganz Deutschland im  ganzen übertragen. 
Warum der Osten weniger unter Corona leidet | WEB.DE

Wenn sollten also Länder wie Sachsen Anhalt oder Meckpom mit den Lockerungen anfangen, wo es kaum Infektionen gibt, einfach weil da keiner hin will, aber sicher nicht Virenschleudern wie Bayern oder NRW.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Naja so ganz unsinnig ist diese Aussage dieser Fantasiefigur ja nicht... das Wohl der Gesellschaft wird immer über das Wohl eines Einzelnen stehen, so ist unsere Gesellschaft halt aufgebaut...es gibt so viele Einzelschicksale...das war schon vor Corona so und wird danach immer noch so sein...



Nur ist das, was das Wohl einer Gesellschaft ausmacht, etwas komplexer als die bloße Auszählung dessen, wer *unmittelbar* betroffen ist. Wenn du aus einer Gruppe von zehn Personen neun rettest und dafür ausgerechnet die eine Person opferst, die aufgrund ihres Wissens und ihrer Fertigkeiten für das Überleben der Gruppe in der nächsten Krise wichtig ist, hast du nichts gewonnen. Man sollte zumindest gelegentlich etwas weiter denken, als der eigene Arm lang ist.

Meine Auflistung der Verteilung hast du ja gekonnt übergangen, aber damit ist es ohnehin noch nicht getan.
Wie schon gesagt, Deutschland hat eine alte Gesellschaft und Alte bekleiden hierzulande wichtige Funktionen an zahlreichen neuralgischen Punkten. Hast du auch nur die geringste Vorstellung davon, in wie viele lebenswichtigen Bereichen des Lebens in Deutschland Überalterung herrscht und der Laden nur noch deshalb läuft, weil die Senioren bei der Stange bleiben, statt in Rente zu gehen - oder frühzeitig zu sterben?

In zig Bereichen hört man immer wieder die Klage, dass es praktisch keinen Ersatz für Mitarbeiter gibt, die aus Altersgründen ausscheiden - oder vielmehr gerne ausscheiden würden, aber trotzdem weitermachen, damit die Firma, die Gesundheitsversorgung oder Such-es-dir-aus nicht zusammenbrechen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Am Ende hat ja die ganze Crew  für Spock  ihr Leben riskiert und ihm gerettet



Und das taten sie in dem Wissen, dass es wert ist, das Wohlergehen Vieler auch mal zum Wohle des Einzelnen zu riskieren, wenn dieser Einzelne dadurch wiederum zum Wohle Vieler beitragen kann.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch momentan ein Zeitfenster vorhanden,
> 
> die Wirtschaft zu einer nachhaltigen Produktion zu zwingen,
> 
> ...


Ja, aber das geht doch nicht von jetzt auf gleich. Oder vielleicht geht es nur so. Ich weiß nicht, aber eine Umstellung von einer wachstumsorientierten Wirtschaft auf ein anderes (besseres) Modell ist mit Sicherheit eines nicht: einfach.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ja, aber das geht doch nicht von jetzt auf gleich. Oder vielleicht geht es nur so. Ich weiß nicht, aber eine Umstellung von einer wachstumsorientierten Wirtschaft auf ein anderes (besseres) Modell ist mit Sicherheit eines nicht: einfach.



Richtig,

aber bei Konzernen wie Lufthansa, Adidas usw.
sollte jetzt mal der Staat mitreden können,
weil jetzt deine Steuern,
diese Firmen retten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> aber bei Konzernen wie Lufthansa, Adidas usw.
> sollte jetzt mal der Staat mitreden können,
> ...


So schaffen wir ganz schnell Planwirtschaft.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

Irre Szenen bei Ikea: Schon vor dem Kaufrausch ignorieren Kunden die Regeln - FOCUS Online

....
 _Der Stau reichte bis zur Autobahnabfahrt, berichtet etwa die „Rheinische Post“ („RP“). Der Parkplatz sei immer wieder von Parkwächtern abgeriegelt worden.
Und  erst danach begann das große Warten in der Schlange vor dem Eingang –  auch hier wurde der Zugang streng reglementiert. Bis zu zwei Stunden  dauerte es somit, ehe man endlich in das Geschäft hineinkam, schreibt  die „RP“_

Da macht Shopping doch Spaß.^^

​


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> 
> Corona-Pandemie: UEbersterblichkeit deutlich gewachsen | tagesschau.de



Und du kannst keine Statiken lesen?  Und wieder behauptest du einfach es ist Falsch.

Trotz Corona: In Hessen sterben nicht mehr Menschen als sonst  | hessenschau.de | Gesellschaft

Hessen ist eines der wenigen Länder die die Todesfälle richtig statistisch erfassen.

Coronavirus - UEbersterblichkeit - Wie toedlich ist das Coronavirus wirklich?

Und hier wird was anderes behauptet, keine Übersterblichkeit erkennbar.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Auch das ist falsch. Manche können einfach nicht lesen.

Für Blinde:


			
				https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.deutschlandfunk.de%2Fcoronavirus-uebersterblichkeit-wie-toedlich-ist-das.1939.de.html%3Fdrn%3Anews_id%3D1126480&type=url&abtag=abp:true&api_key=1e64fcd2eaa13cabf61d55021a7529f2&site_id=15023c03af724fcd8d3c4cda3e169095&tid=ab761ac5-e2d4-44a3-a631-e18b82af1648&dch=gaia&tna=gaia&tv=0.121&title=Coronavirus%3A%20Jetzt%20gehts%20los%20-%20Seite%20682&refr=&page=https%3A%2F%2Fextreme.pcgameshardware.de%2Fwirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft%2F560405-coronavirus-jetzt-gehts-los-682.html%23post10300037&afsrc=1&cache=5Q5JQFARS93G2OBMNOSL4TGS309F0KE6&vid=46&ad_k=Coronavirus%20-%20UEbersterblichkeit%20-%20Wie%20toedlich%20ist%20das%20Coronavirus%20wirklich%3F&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen des Meldeverzugs sind derzeit *nur Daten bis zum 5. April verfügbar*. Die Daten sollen in den kommenden Wochen laufend ergänzt werden.
> 
> Von Januar bis März sind pro Tage konstant etwa 2.600 bis 2.800 Menschen in Deutschland gestorben. Während sich also in den ersten Monaten des Jahres keine besondere Übersterblichkeit zeigt, *nimmt dieser Wert seit der letzten Märzwoche leicht zu*. Das Statistische Bundesamt schreibt dazu: "Da die Grippewelle 2020 seit Mitte März als beendet gilt", und damit die Zahl der Todesfälle wie in früheren Jahren eigentlich sinken müsste so, "ist es naheliegend, dass diese vergleichsweise hohen Werte in einem Zusammenhang mit der Corona-Pandemie stehen." *Es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich dieser Trend fortsetzt.* Da schwer erkrankte Corona-Patienten mehrere Wochen auf der Intensivstation liegen, dürften sich auch entsprechenden Todesfälle erst relativ spät in den Statistiken zeigen.


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So schaffen wir ganz schnell Planwirtschaft.



Wer Planwirtschaft will, der will Sozialismus und wer Sozialismus will, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.

Die Geschichte hat uns gelehrt, das Sozialismus nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir zustimme, geh mal nicht so hart mit den Menschen ins Gericht. Der Mensch tut ständig egoistische Dinge und nimmt damit Risiken/Schaden bei anderen in Kauf (Rasen, Rauchen,
> Hier ist es nur besonders offensichtlich, aber Millionen von Menschen gehen ständig krank zur Arbeit, wenn es noch irgendwie geht. Auch das ist verantwortungslos und kostet Leben.)
> Ich denke, was vielen missfällt ist eher diese Ausnahmesituation, die so völlig anders gehandhabt wird als bisher. Plötzlich steht alles Kopf. Grenzen sind wieder Grenzen, die Wirtschaft steht nicht mehr an erster Stelle, allein der tägliche Anblick von Menschen in Masken wird psychisch nicht ohne Folgen bleiben. Bis vor kurzem war das undenkbar.
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass sich in dieser Krise eine einmalige chance bietet, das gesellschaftliche Zusammenleben grundlegend zu verbessern. Allein der Glaube daran fehlt mir leider und das hat viele Gründe. Auf der einen Seite sind die Unterstützer der Maßnahmen der Regierung, auf der anderen Seite die Leute, die das alles ablehnen. Und ich glaube, dazwischen gibt es nicht viel. Das hat was von Jedi und Sith, um mal eine Star Wars Analogie zu bemühen (ohne jetzt irgendwas bewerten zu wollen) . Das sehe ich bei vielen politischen Themen der letzten Jahre und das macht mir große Sorgen. Eine offene Diskussion ist kaum noch möglich.



Geht ja auch net um Lego steine... meine güte..


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Es muss jetzt halt Grundlegend gegen die Nazidemos vorgegangen werden:
Corona-Proteste: Warnung vor rechter Vereinnahmung | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Wer Planwirtschaft will, der will Sozialismus und wer Sozialismus will, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Die Geschichte hat uns gelehrt, das Sozialismus nicht funktioniert...



Gewinne Privatisieren  und Verluste sozialisieren auch nicht. 
Und wer jemand mit 10 mrd bei Lufthansa einsteigt sollte schon Mitspracherecht haben.  sonst hätte ich die 10mrd lieber woanders gesehen.(Bei Friseuren/gastwirte, klein selbstständige)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es muss jetzt halt Grundlegend gegen die Nazidemos vorgegangen werden:
> Corona-Proteste: Warnung vor rechter Vereinnahmung | tagesschau.de


Da gelten exakt die gleichen Hygienebestimmungen wie bei allen Demonstrationen und auch exakt alle anderen Gesetze wie das Verbot von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen.
Wenn die ohne Genehmigung demonstrieren kann die Polizei die Demonstration auflösen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Das muss bloß mal gemacht werden. Und dann entsprechend alle festnehmen für die Quarantäne.

Das wirkt dann auch abschreckend.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So schaffen wir ganz schnell Planwirtschaft.



Wir haben bereits Planwirtschaft. Unser derzeitiges Wirtschaftssystem läuft nicht auf Basis der tatsächlichen Wirtschaftsentwicklung oder gar realen Daten, sondern auf der *Absicht*, in dem und dem Zeitraum ein Wachstum von so und so viel zu generieren. Danach werden Kapital, Arbeitskraft und Ressourcen eingesetzt.
Der einzige Unterschied zur, sagen wir mal, kommunistischen Planwirtschaft besteht darin, dass dort die zentrale Entscheidung bei der Partei und nicht bei dieser ominösen Figur namens "Markt" liegt.

Hier ist übrigens das genaue Gegenteil der Fall: Denn wenn der Staat Steuergelder in die Privatwirtschaft investiert, hat er das Recht und die Pflicht (!), den Einsatz dieser Investition zu überwachen und entsprechend seiner Investitionshöhe den Kurs des Unternehmens mitzubestimmen. Wenn er das unterlässt, ist man viel dichter am Sozialismus dran, schließlich erhält das Unternehmen beträchtliche konkrete Leistungen, ohne dafür eine konkrete Gegenleistungen erbringen zu müssen. Das ist das Gleiche, als wenn die Partei den Proletariern die Grundnahrungsmittel subventioniert und diese dafür lediglich stillschweigend darin übereinstimmen müssen, möglichst folgsam zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Fußballer sind mir auch ziemlich egal, aber an der Autoindustrie hängen so viele Zuliefererketten, das man da ruhig schauen soll das diese wieder läuft.



Die Autoindustrie hat sich ja selbst gestoppt. Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie. Ich weiß, wo der Hase hinscheißt. 
Und die Automobilindustrie lässt sich jetzt vom Steuerzahler finanzieren, zahlt aber trotzdem Boni und Dividende aus.
Und gleichzeitig fordern sie eine Prämie für Autokäufe. Natürlich auf alle Autos, die sie produzieren. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das taten sie in dem Wissen, dass es wert ist, das Wohlergehen Vieler auch mal zum Wohle des Einzelnen zu riskieren, wenn dieser Einzelne dadurch wiederum zum Wohle Vieler beitragen kann.



Welcher Spock war das noch? Leonard Nimoy oder Zachary Quinto? 



blu3fire schrieb:


> Wer Planwirtschaft will, der will Sozialismus und wer Sozialismus will, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Die Geschichte hat uns gelehrt, das Sozialismus nicht funktioniert...



Die Geschichte lehrt uns, dass Kapitalismus nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So schaffen wir ganz schnell Planwirtschaft.



Unsinn,

per se sind Staatsbeteiligungen kein Rückfall in die Planwirtschaft,
sondern der Staat hat über ein Aktienpaket einfach ein Stimmrecht,
und sichert sich ein Teil der Dividende.

Dann muss solange bezahlt werden, bis die Kohle wieder drinne ist.
Hilfe/Gewinne abgreifen, und Verluste auf den Steuerzahler abzuwälzen,
wird nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2020)

Mit der Übersterblichkeit würde ich noch warten bis das Jahr vorbei ist. Dann können wir einen anderen Zeitraum betrachten.


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welcher Spock war das noch? Leonard Nimoy oder Zachary Quinto? .



Welcher Spock? Es gibt nur einen Wahren und das ist Leonard Nimoy. 





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Geschichte lehrt uns, dass Kapitalismus nicht funktioniert.



Und Sozialismus genauso wenig. Der Mensch ist von Grund auf auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht. Im Sozialismus gibt es dann halt mehr die weniger haben und einige wenige die Alles haben...


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist von Grund auf auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht. Im Sozialismus gibt es dann halt mehr die weniger haben und einige wenige die Alles haben...



Nö, das ist falsch. Der Mensch ist erst mal ein Kind der Evolution. Kein Mensch ist von Natur aus gut oder schlecht oder voreingenommen oder sonst was.
Das ist alles Bildung, Erziehung, soziale Kompetenz.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das ist falsch. Der Mensch ist erst mal ein Kind der Evolution. Kein Mensch ist von Natur aus gut oder schlecht oder voreingenommen oder sonst was.
> Das ist alles Bildung, Erziehung, soziale Kompetenz.


Für umme hat noch keiner gearbeitet, nirgendwo, außer dann, wenn Zwang angewandt wurde (Sklaverei).


----------



## blu3fire (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das ist falsch. Der Mensch ist erst mal ein Kind der Evolution. Kein Mensch ist von Natur aus gut oder schlecht oder voreingenommen oder sonst was.
> Das ist alles Bildung, Erziehung, soziale Kompetenz.



Also alle ins Erziehungslager oder wie willst du das in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit der Übersterblichkeit würde ich noch warten bis das Jahr vorbei ist. Dann können wir einen anderen Zeitraum betrachten.



mir interessiert auch die Langzeitschäden , aber da muss man auch abwarten.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Autoindustrie hat sich ja selbst gestoppt. Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie. Ich weiß, wo der Hase hinscheißt.
> Und die Automobilindustrie lässt sich jetzt vom Steuerzahler finanzieren, zahlt aber trotzdem Boni und Dividende aus.


Auf solche Auszahlungsstopps dürfte man natürlich ruhig setzen. Ähnliches habe ich auch bei der Lufthansa vernommen, sollten diese ~ 10 Mrd bekommen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> mir interessiert auch die Langzeitschäden , aber da muss man auch abwarten.



Ja, da gibt es wohl wahrscheinlich einige. 

Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt darauf,
wie ein wirklich einsetzbarer Impfstoff in der Welt verteilt wird,
wenn er dann verfügbar ist.

Dagegen sind die Verteilungskämpfe um Masken wohl Pillepalle.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Corona in Deutschland: Drei Millionen Antikoerpertests auf dem Weg | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2020)

Alle paar Jahre sind die Deutschen 80 Millionen Bundestrainer, die alles besser gemacht und die Schale auf jeden Fall geholt haetten. Fussball ist gerade nicht, deshalb sind wir nun 80 Millionen Epidemologen, die Corona laengst ausgerottet haetten, wenn man bloss gedurft haette. Koennte komisch sein, wenn es nicht so traurig waere.

Anstatt eitel mit unverstandenen Zahlen zu jonglieren, Videos zu verlinken und Satzfragmente aus solchen Studien zu zitieren, die das eigene Vorurteil stuetzen, haette man die vergangenen Wochen nutzen sollen und muessen, eine Diskussion darueber zu fuehren, wie die oft beschworene "neue Normalitaet" im Land aussehen soll, bis es eine medizinische Loesung fuer Corona gibt (wenn es eine geben wird). Diese Chance wurde von fast allen vertan, stattdessen allerorten rote Linien gezogen und jeder, der sich den Luxus einer abweichenden Meinung gegoennt hat, schief angesehen. Wer nur drei Mal in einem Satz "Lockerung" sagt, wird unter lautem Jehova-Gebruell niedergemacht. Dabei ist "Lockerung" bereits der falsche Begriff - es geht nicht darum, einen Normalzustand hedonistisch zu lockern, sondern darum, Beschraenkungen elementarer Freiheiten keinen Tag laenger als alternativlos noetig aufrecht zu erhalten und diese fortlaufend angemessen zu erklaeren. Weshalb ich auch weniger Anstoss am (nicht besonders geschickt agierenden) Laschet nehme und eher an Soeder - und der durchscheinenden Affinitaet unerwartet vieler Deutscher zu einem "starken Mann" an der Spitze des Staates.

Was epidemoligisch "richtig" und "falsch" ist, ist derzeit noch nicht mit letzter Sicherheit ausgemacht; das werden spaetere Studien zeigen muessen, aber auch nur bedingt koennen: weil sie nur beleuchten werden, was unternommen wurde und welche Resultate dadurch erzielt wurden; wozu andere Wege gefuehrt haetten, wird dagegen Spekulation bleiben.

Was in der Gesellschaft Akzeptanz findet und was politisch durchsetzbar ist, darueber koennte und sollte man dagegen durchaus schon heute streiten - tut es aber nicht. Ich persoenlich halte mindestens 90 Prozent der Hygienedemonstranten im Land fuer bestenfalls Schwachsinnige und schlimmstenfalls fuer Trittbrettfahrer, die Corona wie jede unerwartete Krise als Transportmittel fuer die ganz eigene Agenda benutzen. Der Aerger dabei ist: es wird ihnen sehr leicht gemacht. Weil Diskussionen derzeit nicht wirklich erwuenscht sind, die Politik sich unter Verweis auf das RKI wegduckt und das RKI wiederum immer neue Zahlen und Interpretationen aus dem Hut zaubert. Was auch O.K. ist, schliesslich befindet sich die Wissenschaft in einem fortlaufenden Lernprozess und beraet die Politik nur. Tatsaechlich aber folgt die erklaertermassen nur noch Zahlen: Infiziertenzahlen, Versopplungszahlen, R-Zahlen. Als Orientierungswert fuer die in der politischen Verantwortung stehenden mag das taugen - nur geht der Stellenwert dieser Zahlen inzwischen weit darueber hinaus. Das darf aber nicht sein. Wenn heute die R-Zahl bestimmt, wieviel der grundgesetzlichen Freiheiten noch erlaubt sind, wie soll ich dann morgen noch glaubhaft argumentieren, das Asylrecht wuerde keine Obergrenze kennen? Wenn die gemeldete Anzahl freier Beatmungsplaetze ueber meine Bewegungsfreiheit entscheiden, warum soll man dann morgen nicht das Arbeitszeitgesetz ausser Kraft setzen duerfen, bis ein von den Wirtschaftsweisen definiertes Wachstumsziel erreicht ist? Ein paar der Demonstranten haben sich womoeglich ganz aehnliche Fragen gestellt.

Etwas mehr parlamentarischer Ideenwettbewerb wuerde uns im Moment gut zu Gesicht stehen und, wer weiss, vielleicht sogar echte Impulse setzen. Stattdessen wird eilig durchgewunken, waehrend Lindner, Meuthen & Co. ihre altbekannten Phrasen knurren. Mag sein, dass wir gerade einen ganz guten Job im Eindaemmen machen. Aber besonders gute Demokraten sind wir gerade eher nicht. Corona wird irgendwann entweder beherrschbar werden, verschwinden oder uns auf Dauer begleiten. Es waere ein Jammer, wenn wir bei der Demokratie irgendwann vor dieselbe Wahl gestellt waeren.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Das Massenaufläufe von mehreren hundert Leuten komplett bescheuert sind, muss man aber nicht diskutieren, das sollte sich jedem Kind erschließen.

__________________________________________________

Jeder fuenfte Corona-Infizierte hatte keine Symptome | MDR.DE



> *VORSICHT BEI DER AUSSAGEKRAFT DER STERBLICHKEITSRATE
> *Besonders bei dieser Aussage sei aber Vorsicht angebracht, sagt Gérard Krause, Leiter der Abteilung Epidemiologie am Helmholtz-Zentrum für Infektionsforschung (HZI) in Braunschweig. Die Fallzahl in der Studie sei insgesamt sehr gering. Schon zwei oder drei Tote mehr, die vielleicht übersehen worden seien, würden die Rate rasch in die Nähe der Marke von einem Prozent bringen.
> 
> "Man kann auch argumentieren, dass der Anteil der Verstorbenen in Gangelt eher ungewöhnlich niedrig ist", sagte Krause bei dem Pressebriefing. Zu dem Zeitpunkt der Studie habe es noch wenig Eintrag des Virus in Seniorenheime gegeben. Das passiere jetzt erst seit einigen Wochen. Dieser Eintrag sei aber sehr entscheidend dafür, wie sich die Sterblichkeitsrate entwickele, sagte der Wissenschaftler, der nicht an der Heinsberg-Studie beteiligt war.




Edit:





Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nicht berücksichtigt, dass allein die altersbedingte Risikogruppe in Deutschland mehr als 50% der Bevölkerung ausmacht. Die zusätzlich aufgrund von Vorerkrankungen Gefährdeten jüngerer Semester noch gar nicht mitgerechnet.
> Kurz, Deutschland ist ein Land der Alten ... Wie war das also noch mal mit dem Wohl von Vielen?



Da fällt mir gerade der Song von Kroymann ein:
Kroymann | Wir sind die Alten! | ARD | YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Dabei ist "Lockerung" bereits der falsche Begriff - es geht nicht darum, einen Normalzustand hedonistisch zu lockern, sondern darum, Beschraenkungen elementarer Freiheiten keinen Tag laenger als alternativlos noetig aufrecht zu erhalten und diese fortlaufend angemessen zu erklaeren.





> Was epidemoligisch "richtig" und "falsch" ist, ist derzeit noch nicht mit letzter Sicherheit ausgemacht; das werden spaetere Studien zeigen muessen, aber auch nur bedingt koennen: weil sie nur beleuchten werden, was unternommen wurde und welche Resultate dadurch erzielt wurden; wozu andere Wege gefuehrt haetten, wird dagegen Spekulation bleiben.



Wobei es aus genau diesen zwei Gründen - also sowohl politisch als auch wissenschaftlich - grundsätzlich zweckmäßig und nachvollziehbar ist, wie die Maßnahmen verkauft wurden. Es ist leichter vermittelbar, eingangs überdimensionierte Maßnahmen zu lockern, als eingangs unterdimensionierte Maßnahmen zu verschärfen. Letzteres stößt nur dann auf Akzeptanz, wenn die gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen möglichst bald und möglichst drastisch zutage treten - aber genau das will man ja gerade vermeiden, weil man nicht ermessen kann, wie schwer und/oder permanent, handhabbar und behandelbar diese Auswirkungen sind.
Die politischen und wirtschaftlichen Folgen hingegen hat man alle schon einmal unter anderen Vorzeichen gehabt. Man weiß auch, dass und wie sie behebbar sind.

Es ist einfacher, derjenige zu sein, der sich durch Taten unbeliebt gemacht und schlechte Konjunktur verschuldet hat, als derjenige, der durch Unterlassung eine Tragödie verursacht hat.
Man kann den Menschen nur vielleicht ihre volle Gesundheit zurückgeben, aber man kann ihnen garantiert ihre vollen Rechte zurückgeben.
Auch mit dem Frust der Menschen lässt sich im Nachgang leichter umgehen als mit deren Trauer und der eigenen Reue.

Kurz: Die Entscheidung fiel auf das bekannte Übel und gegen das unbekannte Übel. Wer nie größere Verantwortung getragen und nur seine begrenzte Perspektive auf die individuell erlittenen, nicht aber auf die allgemein vermiedenen Nachteile hat, wird das nur schwer nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Lotto (4. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Wer Planwirtschaft will, der will Sozialismus und wer Sozialismus will, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Die Geschichte hat uns gelehrt, das Sozialismus nicht funktioniert...



Da hast du Recht, aber was wenn wir uns gerade im Unterricht der Geschichte befinden und diese uns lehrt, dass Kaptalismus in der jetzigen Form auch scheitern wird?

Ich persönlich bin davon überzeugt, dass eine Mischung aus beiden die Lösung ist. Reiner Kapitalismus wird auch scheitern, nur eben sehr viel später, dafür umso lauter.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Das Bayrische Verfassungsgericht hat entscheiden, dass die Ausgangsbeschränkungen, bei dem das Verlassen des Hauses in Bayern nur aus triftigem Grund erlaubt ist, verfassungskonform ist. 
BayVGH: Ausgangsbeschränkung verfassungsgemäß auslegen | LTO.de


----------



## Eckism (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Bayrische Verfassungsgericht hat entscheiden, dass die Ausgangsbeschränkungen, bei dem das Verlassen des Hauses in Bayern nur aus triftigem Grund erlaubt ist, verfassungskonform ist.
> BayVGH: Ausgangsbeschränkung verfassungsgemäß auslegen | LTO.de



Wer legt denn fest, was ein "trifftiger Grund" ist? Bewegung soll ja wichtig sein, frische Luft auch...von daher.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Steht doch im Text.


----------



## Eckism (4. Mai 2020)

"...jedes Konsuminteresse, das sich auf die wieder geöffneten Läden bezieht..."

Das heißt, macht was ihr wollt.


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Bayrische Verfassungsgericht hat entscheiden, dass die Ausgangsbeschränkungen, bei dem das Verlassen des Hauses in Bayern nur aus triftigem Grund erlaubt ist, verfassungskonform ist.
> BayVGH: Ausgangsbeschränkung verfassungsgemäß auslegen | LTO.de



Der Bayerische _Verwaltungs_gerichtshof. Im gleichen Artikel steht auch, dass der Saarlaendische _Verfassungs_gerichtshof die vergleichbaren Beschraenkungen im Saarland nur Tage zuvor gekippt hat. Und hoechstrichterlich hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht ebenfalls vor nicht so langer Zeit ein Demonstrationsverbot der Stadt Stuttgart kassiert.

Wie gesagt - ich halte es nicht fuer hilfreich, befriedend oder sonstwie zielfuehrend, hier nun Aktenzeichenquartett zu spielen. Ein breiter Dialog ueber den praktischen Umgang mit Corona in der naeheren Zukunft und das Suchen nach Loesungen, die Einschraenkungen wo nur moeglich ueberfluessig machen, ist das Gebot der Stunde.


----------



## seahawk (4. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja aber auch nur weil wir durch den massiven Testeinsatz, einmal ziemlich früh Infektionsketten unterbrechen konnten und dann rechtzeitig den Shutdown durchgeführt haben, um ein unkontrolliertes ausbreiten zu verhindern, um unser Gesundheitssystem nicht zu überfordern.
> 
> Das Gegenbeispiel:
> 
> ...



Es ist doch logisch, dass mehr Menschen sterben, wenn die Bevölkerung durch falsche Angst vor dem sogenannten Virus sich nicht zum Arzt oder ins Krankenhaus traut. Da sind natürlich viele an Herzinfarkten, Schlaganfällen und Tumoren gestorben.


----------



## muadib (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Bayrische Verfassungsgericht hat entscheiden, dass die Ausgangsbeschränkungen, bei dem das Verlassen des Hauses in Bayern nur aus triftigem Grund erlaubt ist, verfassungskonform ist.
> BayVGH: Ausgangsbeschränkung verfassungsgemäß auslegen | LTO.de



Wenn der Staat will, dass man seine Vorgaben ernst nimmt, sollten diese in allen Lebensbereichen gleicht gelten.

Ein Paar, das getrennt lebt und sich dann in einer Wohnung trifft macht sich strafbar.
Ein Arbeitgeber, der alle Mitarbeiter ins Büro holt, obwohl Homeoffice ohne Probleme funktioniert, hat nichts zu befürchten.

Ich kenne ein Bsp. in denen die Mitarbeiter aus dem Homeoffice ins Büro geholt wurden, mit der Begründung, dass es in dem Unternehmen Mitarbeiter gibt, bei denen Homeoffice nicht möglich ist. Und damit alle gleich und gerecht behandelt werden, müssen alle zurück ins Büro. 

Wenn der Staat will, dass man seine Vorgaben ernst nimmt sollte er, am Besten schon vor 4 Wochen, ein Gesetzt gefertigt haben, dass jeden Arbeitgeber als Straftäter behandelt, der seinen Mitarbeitern Homeoffice ohne guten Grund verweigert. Aber offenbar will man nicht Menschenleben retten sondern Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## muadib (4. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ seahawk
> 
> 
> Das ist faktisch komplett gelogen, weil sich 2 "fremde"Leute immer treffen durften und Hausgemeinschaften wo einer unter der Woche an einem anderen Ort arbeitet, um dann am Wochenende nach Hause zu kommen, davon von vornherein ausgenommen waren!



Hier in Berlin darf ich einen fremden Menschen nur außerhalb der Wohnung treffen. Und dann auch nur einen. Einen Freund zu Hause zu besuchen ist nicht erlaubt.

Ein Paar das getrennt lebt, kann per se nicht in einer Hausgemeinschaft leben, es sei denn sie leben im gleichen Haus aber in unterschiedlichen Wohnungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ....


Ich kann Dir nur uneingeschränkt Recht geben mit den Gedanken zur Demokratie. Ich formulierte es an andere Stelle völlig anders, der Inhalt ist ähnlich. Demokratie funktioniert über demokratische Prozesse und dass das Parlament weitestgehend ausgehebelt wurde, ist so nicht hinnehmbar ebenso wie das langfristige Aushebeln fundamentaler Bürgerrechte.

Einzig den Fussballvergleich und die herabwürdig deren, die versuchen, die vielen unterschiedlochen Informationen zu bewerten, obwohl wir keine habilitierten Virologen sind finde ich unpassend. Wer Bundestrainer spielt, redet über Unterhaltung, nicht über Relevantes.

Ob Schalke 06 nun gewinnt oder verliert, ob Kahn im Tor steht oder eine andere Pfeife, hat für mein Leben keinerlei Konsequenz.  Ob ich ins Theater kann oder nicht, ist entscheidend für meine Lebensqualität. Darüber kann man also durchaus diskutieren und zu einem demokratischen Prozess gehört es, Maßnahmen zu hinterfragen und zu kritisieren. Und das wir hier über Links wissenschaftliche Texte und anderes verteilen, hilft jedem, für sich selber eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Denn ob ich Freunde besuche oder nicht, meine Familie umarme oder nicht, Tinder nutze und rumtindere, all das sind und bleiben meine eigenen Entscheidungen. Um Risiken beurteilen zu können, braucht man Daten. Was andere daraus machen, ist deren Ding.

Ich halte unsere Regierung für getrieben, nicht für gestaltend. Es gab scheinbar keine wirklichen Katastrophenpläne, was in diesem Fall regional, national und intertnational gemacht werden soll, trotz der vielen Warnschüsse. Das macht mich etwas sauer. Jede weitere Planung ist für Menschen aktuell nicht möglich, weil völlig intransparent irgend was verboten wird oder nicht, morgen dann nicht mehr und übermorgen wieder. Genau das zerstört jede Planung



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die Studie bringt demnach interessante  Informationen, jedoch ist sie, als Rückschluss auf Deutschland, relativ  wertlos.


Das ist Deine Meinung. Für mich geht es nur um die  Dunkelziffer der Infektionen und ich habe mitgenommen, dass es eine  tendenziell geringe ist. Nix mit Faktur hundert oder zumindest fünfzig  mal mehr Infizierte. Dann hätte Wodarg Recht behalten und wir könnten  uns beruhigt zurücklegen. So bleibt es im Bereich des erwarteten und ist  für mich eine Handlungsanleitung, weiterhin sehr vorsichtig zu sein.  Denn ich bestimme mit meinem Leben im wesentlichen selber, ob mich  infiziere, oder nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Einzig den Fussballvergleich finde ich unpassend. Fussball hat keinerlei Bedeutung, Ob Schalke 06 nun gewinnt oder verliert, ob Kahn im Tor steht oder eine andere Pfeife hat für mein Leben keinerlei Konsequenz. Ob ich ins Theater kann oder nicht, ist entscheidend für meine Lebensqualität.



Ich brauche weder das eine noch das andere. Es gibt jedoch eine nicht kleine Personengruppe, die sich für Fußball interessiert. Wenn man den Fußballbetrieb nun wieder aufnimmt, stellt man diese Gruppe in gewissem Rahmen ruhig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2020)

Hier nochmal wieder ein interessanter Aspekt: Schon Ende Dezember gab es in Frankreich erste Fälle


_" .... 18.40 Uhr: In Frankreich hat es nach Angaben eines Mediziners schon Ende  2019 eine erste Covid-19-Infektion gegeben. Das ist knapp einen Monat  früher als bislang bekannt. Man habe alte Proben von damaligen Patienten  mit Atembeschwerden nochmals ausgewertet, sagte Yves Cohen von der  Klinikgruppe Avicenne Jean-Verdier im Norden von Paris dem Sender BFM  TV. Dabei habe eine Probe mit dem Datum 27. Dezember nun angeschlagen.  Bislang waren die ersten positiven Tests in Frankreich auf den 24.  Januar datiert worden. ..._
Coronavirus News am Montag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## muadib (4. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier nochmal wieder ein interessanter Aspekt: Schon Ende Dezember gab es in Frankreich erste Fälle
> 
> 
> _" .... 18.40 Uhr: In Frankreich hat es nach Angaben eines Mediziners schon Ende  2019 eine erste Covid-19-Infektion gegeben. Das ist knapp einen Monat  früher als bislang bekannt. Man habe alte Proben von damaligen Patienten  mit Atembeschwerden nochmals ausgewertet, sagte Yves Cohen von der  Klinikgruppe Avicenne Jean-Verdier im Norden von Paris dem Sender BFM  TV. Dabei habe eine Probe mit dem Datum 27. Dezember nun angeschlagen.  Bislang waren die ersten positiven Tests in Frankreich auf den 24.  Januar datiert worden. ..._
> Coronavirus News am Montag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL



Dann machst du mir schon ein wenig Hoffnung auf Immunität, da ich Ende Januar/Anfang Februar schon eine Erkältung mit Covid-19 typischen Symptomen hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer auf eine Übersterlichkeit von ~ 30% Lust hat, kann sich ja in nächster Zeit ins volle Leben werfen, auf das auch das Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland dann früher oder später zusammenbricht und das gleiche eintritt wie in Italien, Frankreich und Spanien. Glück auf!



Großbritannien kannst du da auch gleich mit aufnehmen, die haben mehr Tote als Frankreich und Spanien und werden wohl im Lauf der Woche auch noch Italien überholen. 
Frankreich hat aber auch einen neuen Anstieg und wird wohl noch Spanien einholen.



muadib schrieb:


> Dann machst du mir schon ein wenig Hoffnung auf Immunität, da ich Ende Januar/Anfang Februar schon eine Erkältung mit Covid-19 typischen Symptomen hatte.



Es wird aber wohl auch einfach nur eine Erkältung gewesen sein. 
Klarheit über eine vergangene Infektion schafft nur ein Antikörper-Test. 
Damit ist aber keine Immunität belegt!


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2020)

Es werden tausende Menschen mit Corona infiziert und wieder genesen sein, ohne dass sie grossartig was gemerkt haben.


----------



## muadib (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird aber wohl auch einfach nur eine Erkältung gewesen sein.
> Klarheit über eine vergangene Infektion schafft nur ein Antikörper-Test.
> Damit ist aber keine Immunität belegt!



Dann war es die stärkste und von den Symptomen atypischste Erkältung die ich bis jetzt hatte.

Fragt sich, was eine Gesellschaft macht, wenn eine Immunität gegen Covid-19 genausowenig funktioniert, wie eine Immunität gegen eine Erkältung.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2020)

Eine Erkältung ist doch nicht schlimm, ne Grippe dagegen schon.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Ansonsten ist es gerade deshalb wichtig Kontakte zu vermeiden, weil nur dann kann man die wenigen Kontakte nachverfolgen. 

Deshalb ist es auch im höchsten Grade fahrlässig, das es die Polizei nicht geschafft hat bei den illegalen Demos mit mehreren 100 Teilnehmern von allen die Personalien und Kontaktdaten für eine schnelle Erreichbarkeit aufzunehmen. 
Und gerade in der rechten Szene hätte man da sicher gleich noch ein paar Haftbefehle vollstrecken können.


----------



## muadib (4. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Eine Erkältung ist doch nicht schlimm, ne Grippe dagegen schon.



Im Rahmen der Pandemie wurde Covid mit einer Grippe verglichen und bei beiden stand, dass sie auch nahezu symptomlos verlaufen können.

Wenn das stimmt, könnte ich schon zigmal an einer Grippe erkrankt sein, ohne es zu wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Da hilft eine Grippeimpfung. Gegen Corona gibt es keine Impfung.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und gerade in der rechten Szene hätte man da sicher gleich noch ein paar Haftbefehle vollstrecken können.


Oder in der Linken, die nehmen sich da nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Aber die in der rechten Szene sind noch offen: BKA: UEber 600 offene Haftbefehle gegen Personen aus rechter Szene - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2020)

Gibts auch bei den Linken, sind halt ne Ecke weniger.
Mir ist das vollkommen egal, Extremisten sind selten gut.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (5. Mai 2020)

Breakthrough: Antibody to Coronavirus Developed at Israel Institute for Biological Research in Ness Ziona | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 11 Iyyar 5780 &#8211; May 5, 2020 | JewishPress.com

Was auch immer genau mit "antibody" gemeint ist. Das hört sich fast zu gut an, um wahr zu sein, aber so wie es beschrieben ist, hat man die Studien schon hinter sich und plant, in die Produktion zu gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist egal, die Gesellschaft kann weitere Einschränkungen nicht mehr aushalten.



Wenn "die Gesellschaft" das nicht aushält, dann soll sie sich doch eine Kugel durch die Kopf jagen. Aber keine Krankheit verbreiten, die MEIN Leben gefährdet. Andere Leute töten ist nicht Sinn von "Gesellschaft". 





PCGHGS schrieb:


> Heinsberg-Studie liegt vor: Schätzung kommt auf 1,8 Millionen Infizierte - n-tv.de



Kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso die Zahl der Gesamtinfizierten anhand der Todeszahlen hochgerechnet wurde, obwoh die Forscher selbst sagen, dass diese bei der lächerlich kleinen Stichprobe unzuverlässig ist*, und nicht anhand der Infiziertenzahl? In Gangelt wurden fünfmal mehr Infizierte gefunden, als offiziell angegeben. Wenn ich die offiziell 160000 Infizierten für ganz Deutschland multipliziere, dann komme ich irgendwie nicht auf 1,8 Millionen. Sondern auf 0,8. Kleiner Unterschied ...

*: Es wurden ganze 7 s-i-e-b-e-n Todesfälle berücksichtigt. Das heißt eine einziger Biertisch Senioren mehr, der im Karneval betroffen wäre, würde die viel zitierte Hochrechnung auf weniger als 600000 sinken lassen, eine Skatrunde weniger sie auf über 3 Millionen explodieren lassen. In meinen Augen absolute Sensationsgeilheit und unverantworltlich, solche Zahlen rauszuknallen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bei mir stellt sich zur Zeit massiver Stress ein, weil ich den absoluten Boreout habe.
> Boreout-Syndrom &#8211; Wikipedia



Hobby &#8211; Wikipedia

Oder sich nützlich machen. Remote-Vorlesen für Kinder soll in deinem Alter der neue Renner sein.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Institute_for_Biological_Research schrieb:
			
		

> Israel Institute for Biological Research (IIBR) is an Israeli government defense research institute specializing in biology, medicinal chemistry and environmental science. The institute's work is a closely guarded secret.[1][2] It is suspected of also developing biological and chemical weapons and defenses against them, as well as toxins for use by Israeli intelligence in assassinations.[1][3] It is located in Ness Ziona, 20 kilometers south of Tel Aviv.[1] IIBR has approximately 350 employees, 150 of whom are scientists.



Da bekommt der Begriff AntiBody doch eine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier nochmal wieder ein interessanter Aspekt: Schon Ende Dezember gab es in Frankreich erste Fälle
> 
> 
> _" .... 18.40 Uhr: In Frankreich hat es nach Angaben eines Mediziners schon Ende  2019 eine erste Covid-19-Infektion gegeben. Das ist knapp einen Monat  früher als bislang bekannt. Man habe alte Proben von damaligen Patienten  mit Atembeschwerden nochmals ausgewertet, sagte Yves Cohen von der  Klinikgruppe Avicenne Jean-Verdier im Norden von Paris dem Sender BFM  TV. Dabei habe eine Probe mit dem Datum 27. Dezember nun angeschlagen.  Bislang waren die ersten positiven Tests in Frankreich auf den 24.  Januar datiert worden. ..._
> Coronavirus News am Montag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL



Das würde endlich erklären, wie Ostfrankreich den extrem heftigen Ausbruch hinbekommen hat. Bislang gab es ja nur die Vermutung des einen Superspreader-Treffens einer Sekte. Nur hat die sich im ganzen Land verteilt und andere Studien (z.B. Heinsberg) haben bislang keine derart hohe Ansteckungsgefahr für Einzeltreffen nachweisen können.
Aber wenn man natürlich im Februar schon mit mehreren 100 Infizierten in die deutlich sichtbare exponentielle Phase gestartet ist...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es werden tausende Menschen mit Corona infiziert und wieder genesen sein, ohne dass sie grossartig was gemerkt haben.


Folgeschäden wie angegriffene Lungen könnten sie trotzdem haben. Es sind  nicht tausende, es werden hunderttausende sein. Wenn wir den Faktor 5 der nicht erkannten Infektionen aus der Hainsbergstudie nehmen, wären es ca. 800.000 deutsche Infizierte und davon 160.000 durch Tests erkannte.

Dann sind nur nicht 82 Millionen offen, kann ja nicht mehr so lange dauern, wenn nach drei Monaten schon 800.00 infiziert wurden. Ohne Impfstoff sind das dann nur 80 x 3 Monate, also 240 Monate oder 20 Jahre. Da sich das Virus bis dahin ähnlich der Grippe etliche Male verändert hat, sollten wir uns ohne Impfstoff auf ein Jahrhundert der Kontaktarmut einrichten.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Du rechnest falsch. Die Zahlen lassen sich nicht auf ganz Deutschland übertragen, sondern höchstens auf NRW, da die Ausbreitung regional sehr unterschiedlich ist.



Fluggastrechte in der Corona-Krise: EU gegen Zwangsgutscheine | tagesschau.de
Die Frage ist, ob das auch für andere Buchungen oder Karten gilt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du rechnest falsch. .


Nein, ich rechne richtig, weil die Gründe, warum ein Test gemacht wurde, in ganz Deutschland gleich waren. Keine Symptome, kein Test, Symptome und Risikogebiet ergab einen Test. Darum ist es als Daumenwert übertragbar. In Deutschland werden wir also eine Dunkelziffer zwischen 2-20 haben, so als Größenordnung, Tendenz Richtung 5


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Es waren aber im Westen deutlich mehr Leute in Risikogebieten wie NRW oder Bayern. Damit ist dort die Infektionsrate deutlich höher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es waren aber im Westen deutlich mehr Leute in Risikogebieten wie NRW oder Bayern. Damit ist dort die Infektionsrate deutlich höher.


Sind es dort dieselben Menschen wie an anderer Stelle in Deutschland, mit ähnlichen Lebensgewohnheiten, mit ähnlichem Immunsystem und ähnlichen Vorerkrankungen, ähnlichem Wohlstand und ähnlicher Ernährung?  Wenn dann auf einen Infizierten mit Symptomen fünf Infizierte ohne Symptome erkannt wurden, meinst Du, dass dieses Verhältnis überall so sein kann?

Die Gesamtzahl der Infizierten wird das nicht ändern, oder? Auf 100 Infizierte mit Symptomen kommen 500 ohne, auf 10 Infizierte kommen 50 ohne. Ich weiß, Prozentrechnung ist eine Hürde.

Und zum Abschluss des Tages noch einmal lachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sind es dort dieselben Menschen wie an anderer Stelle in Deutschland, mit ähnlichen Lebensgewohnheiten, mit ähnlichem Immunsystem und ähnlichen Vorerkrankungen, ähnlichem Wohlstand und ähnlicher Ernährung?  Wenn dann auf einen Infizierten mit Symptomen fünf Infizierte ohne Symptome erkannt wurden, meinst Du, dass dieses Verhältnis überall so sein kann?



Nein ist es nicht. Das scheitert schon am nicht ähnlichen Wohlstand. 

Warum der Osten weniger unter Corona leidet | WEB.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Das scheitert schon am nicht ähnlichen Wohlstand.


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um die absolute Anzahl, es geht darum, wieviele ohne Symptome sind. Die einen stecken sich im Skiurlaub an, die anderen, wenn sie Tante Erna in Wanne Eikel besuchen. Die einen verbreiten es beim Karneval, andere im Fussballstatioen. Die Ausbreitungsgheschwindigkeit ist nicht das Thema. Es geht um die Schwere der Krankheit. Ob die alten TB Fälle von vor 1960 und die Impfungen etwas bringen, wissen wir nicht. Relevant wäre, wenn deutschlandweit die Kriterien beim Testen unterschiedlich gewesen wären. 

Dein Link zielt auf unterschiedliche Erstinfektionen ab. Der Verhältnis von Menschen mit schwerem Verlauf zu leichtem hängt davon nicht ab. Ansonsten spielen statistisch 17 Millionen gegenüber 66 Millionen keine große Rolle.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

Na immerhin ein Anfang.
Spahn stoppt nach Protesten Plaene fuer Immunitaetsausweis


----------



## Leob12 (5. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Na immerhin ein Anfang.
> Spahn stoppt nach Protesten Plaene fuer Immunitaetsausweis


Vor einem solchen Teil hat ja auch die WHO gewarnt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

> Demnach soll ab dem kommenden Montag die Gastronomie mit Einschränkungen  wieder öffnen. Restaurants, Gaststätten und Biergärten sollen dann mit  maximal der Hälfte der Plätze für Gäste öffnen können.


Ich glaub ich mach das nächste lange Wochenende in Nieder-Sachsen Urlaub.^^
Allerdings fraglich ob sich die Fahrt lohnt. Bei halber Anzahl bekomm ich sicherlich eh keinen Platz.

Lockerungen in der Corona-Krise: Weil fordert bundesweite Strategie | tagesschau.de


----------



## geisi2 (5. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Witz ist: Mit COVID-19 hat das an sich gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Die Maskenpflicht ist im Prinzip nichts Anderes als ein verordneter Spritzschutz. Den Zweck, das Gebläse des Trägers abzuschirmen und damit die Reichweite von Husten und Niesen und sonstigen atemwegbasierten Auswurfformen zu verringern, erfüllt auch eine komplett vollgerotzte Maske - um genauer zu sein, je feuchter desto besser.
> Die Frage ist dann eher, auf wie viel Hygiene und Komfort man selbst Wert legt ...
> ...



Oh sind wir jetzt schon wieder soweit....
" ich kann nicht fundiert einschätzen, wie's in Oberbayern um die kognitiven Fähigkeiten der Bevölkerung bestellt ist, aber in meinem Umfeld scheinen die Meisten durchaus begriffen zu haben, welchen Zweck das Ganze hat und nehmen den Mundschutz nicht ab, um herzhaft in die Gegend zu rotzen." 
Interessant was du hier wieder mal so durch die Blume rauslässt und klar das der OBB natürlich hemmungslos in die Gegend rotzt denn der ist ja übersetzt ein "hinterwälderischer Dummbeutel der nix rafft".
Ich mag rechtes Gedankengut nicht und schon gar nicht wenn es sich hinter der linken Maske tarnt. Aber da bist du nicht alleine hier, als kleiner Trost...war ja nicht der erste Beitrag mit ähnlichem Inhalt. 

Leider bin ich wie du kein Gläubiger...da hilft auch das Kinderprogramm nichts. Ich glaube nicht daran das eine Maske andere vor Ansteckung schützt. Sogar eher nachteilig ist bzw. auch eine falsche Sicherheit vermittelt.

Dann noch eine Frage persönlich an dich.
Wie handhabst du im Detail wenn du beim einkaufen oder sonstwo bist wo eine Maske Pflicht ist und husten/nießen musst?
Wie oft langst du die Maske an weil verrutscht, es juckt oder oder?

Was sagt unser Drosten dazu?
YouTube
Dann ist Maske auch nicht gleich Maske und die Vorgabe ist an sich auch nur "Mund/Nasenbedeckung". Das kann man sich wirklich schenken...
Klar fängt erstmal eine Maske grobe Tröpfchen ab die bei eingehaltenem Mindestabstand eh null Chance haben den Gegenüber anzustecken.
Aber wie gesagt das Ganze hat halt auch Nachteile weil ich zwangsläufig eher direkten Kontakt mit Speichel habe als ohne.

Ansteckung beim Atmen: Forscher wissen jetzt, wo "Aerosole" infektioes sind - FOCUS Online
"Die zwischen 60 und 140 Nanometer kleinen Viren geraten über das Ausatmen in die Luft und können als winzige Schwebeteilchen in Aerosolen in der Luft &#8222;stehen&#8220;."
Also gegen was nochmal hilft jetzt der Schal vor dem Gesicht? Ansich nur gegen Mitmenschen die keine Anstandsregeln haben. Der letzte an den ich mich erinnern kann der mich direkt angenießt hat war einer meiner Hunde. 

Im Kindergarten meiner Frau herrscht übrigens keine Maskenpflicht, weder für die Kinder noch für die Erzieher.
Aber wenigstens dürften sie ohne das es der AG verbieten darf.
Notbetreuung in Muenchen: Kinder auf Abstand - Muenchen - SZ.de

Und damit du nicht immer so bei der Meinungsbildung auf Dauerschleife oder das Kinderprogramm angewiesen bist mach dich über Infektionskrankheiten/Übertragungswege schlau dann weis man auch wie man sich in der jetzigen Situation zu verhalten hat um möglichst andere nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Mai 2020)

Ja um das Risiko zu minimieren lässt man zum Beispiel Kinder nicht raus. Das sind wahre Multiplikatoren. Und was du glaubst ist egal, wir sind nicht in der Kirche.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

GB kann die Führung nun für sich beanspruchen.
Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Mehr als 32.000 Tote in Grossbritannien ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Was sagt unser Drosten dazu?
> YouTube
> Dann ist Maske auch nicht gleich Maske und die Vorgabe ist an sich auch nur "Mund/Nasenbedeckung". Das kann man sich wirklich schenken...
> Klar fängt erstmal eine Maske grobe Tröpfchen ab die bei eingehaltenem Mindestabstand eh null Chance haben den Gegenüber anzustecken.
> ...


Dein Link ist  doch vor 3monaten , vlt findest du ja was aktuelles. 

(19) Coronavirus-Update: Masken koennen andere schuetzen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info



Kannste mal aufhören zu beleidigen ,das sowas aus deinem Mund kommt, musste fast schmunzeln, biste verkappter Komiker oder wie ?

Heuchlerei biste echt pro


----------



## JePe (5. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn "die Gesellschaft" das nicht aushält, dann soll sie sich doch eine Kugel durch die Kopf jagen. Aber keine Krankheit verbreiten, die MEIN Leben gefährdet. Andere Leute töten ist nicht Sinn von "Gesellschaft".



Die Gesellschaft ist die Summe der Individuen und "toetet" Dich nicht - sie kann Dich nur nicht vor jedwedem Lebensrisiko beschuetzen. Umgekehrt kannst Du auch nicht in die Rechte aller anderen Individuen so lange eingreifen, bis Du Dich ausreichend "sicher" waehnst. Waere es anders, duerfte es auch keine Toten im Strassenverkehr oder durch sog. Krankenhauskeime geben. Merke: Leben ist mordsgefaehrlich und endet immer toedlich.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

> Ab morgen ist es erlaubt, eine Person außerhalb des eigenen Hausstands  und auch enge Familienangehörige zu treffen oder auch zu besuchen. Ab  kommenden Montag dürfen auch alle Geschäfte wieder öffnen, also auch  alle größeren. Die bisherige Beschränkung auf eine Verkaufsfläche von  maximal 800 Quadratmetern entfällt. Gaststätten und Hotels dürfen  schrittweise wieder öffnen: Außenbereiche am 18. Mai, Speiselokale im  Innenbereich am 25. Mai, Hotels am 30. Mai.



Wie ich hier verteufelt wurde, als ich sagte im Juni kehren wir langsam zum Standard zurück. Und jetzt geht´s sogar schon einen Monat früher los, und das sogar in Bayern.

"Die Erfolge sind eindeutig": Bayern setzt auf schrittweise OEffnungen - n-tv.de


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

"Corona-Spaziergaenge" in Sachsen fuer Grundrechte und gegen Impfnachweise | MDR.DE

Bloß wenn man sich die ganzen Spinner anschaut, breitet sich die Infektion wieder unkontrolliert aus und die Infektionszahlen werden in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen deutlich ansteigen. 
Dann werden wieder harte Ausgangssperren kommen. 

Sie haben es nicht anderes gewollt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß wenn man sich die ganzen Spinner anschaut, breitet sich die Infektion wieder unkontrolliert aus und die Infektionszahlen werden in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen deutlich ansteigen.
> Dann werden wieder harte Ausgangssperren kommen.
> 
> Sie haben es nicht anderes gewollt.


Der Meinung bin ich zwar auch, aber man kann ja trotzdem das Beste hoffen


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Mai 2020)

Jo mal gucken 

Gestern kam ne Meldung von der Stadt das sich 30 Leute infiziert haben(Pflegeheim) kann man auch schwer vorbeugen ; die Mitarbeiter sind ja draußen unterwegs , wer weiß wo die es bekommen haben.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Genau deshalb ist es wichtig unbekannte Kontakte (wie z.B. bei illegalen Versammlungen) zu vermeiden, damit sich Kontakte nachverfolgen lassen.


----------



## blu3fire (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist es wichtig unbekannte Kontakte (wie z.B. bei illegalen Versammlungen) zu vermeiden, damit sich Kontakte nachverfolgen lassen.



Dafür soll ja die Corona-App (*hust* Stasi-App) kommen, damit Kontakte auch bei kontakt mit unbekannten Personen nachvollziehbar werden...


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn "die Gesellschaft" das nicht aushält, dann soll sie sich doch eine Kugel durch die Kopf jagen. Aber keine Krankheit verbreiten, die MEIN Leben gefährdet. Andere Leute töten ist nicht Sinn von "Gesellschaft".



Dein Leben steht nicht über allem und rein pragmatisch helfen solche Regelungen nur wenn sie gelebt werden. Hält sich keiner dran, hat man außer den Bußgeldeinnahmen nichts erreicht. Und man merkt imho schon wie in den letzten 14 Tagen die Stimmung kippte.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Dafür soll ja die Corona-App (*hust* Stasi-App) kommen, damit Kontakte auch bei kontakt mit unbekannten Personen nachvollziehbar werden...


Mal abwarten wie oft die überhaupt geladen wird.
Die sollen mal meine Kontakte erraten wenn ich die App garnicht drauf habe.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Dafür soll ja die Corona-App (*hust* Stasi-App) kommen, damit Kontakte auch bei kontakt mit unbekannten Personen nachvollziehbar werden...



Das nützt aber nichts, wenn die erst in Wochen/Monaten fertig ist.
Die Lockerungen hätten erst kommen dürfen, wenn die App fertig und natürlich verteilt ist.

Bis dahin bleibt halt nur, die manuelle Aufnahme aller Personalien.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dein Leben steht nicht über allem und rein pragmatisch helfen solche Regelungen nur wenn sie gelebt werden. Hält sich keiner dran, hat man außer den Bußgeldeinnahmen nichts erreicht. Und man merkt imho schon wie in den letzten 14 Tagen die Stimmung kippte.




Wir machen es so. Wer sich nicht daran halten will, stellt sich von der Behandlung frei.

Dann löst sich das Problem schnell von alleine.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Zusätzlich erwartet ihn natürlich ein Strafverfahren wegen Verstoß gegen das IfSG und bei Infektionen auch wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung.
Im Todesfall kommt dann noch der Totschlag oder Mord dazu.

Ausgehen waehrend Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht


----------



## blu3fire (5. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mal abwarten wie oft die überhaupt geladen wird.
> Die sollen mal meine Kontakte erraten wenn ich die App garnicht drauf habe.



Ich werde mir diese App bestimmt auch nicht auf meinem Smartphone installieren...mal davon abgesehen ist mein GPS standardmäßig deaktiviert...
Wegen einer "Erkältung" lasse ich mich doch nicht auskundschaften, könnte ja verstehen wenn es Ebola wäre...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Wieder jemand, der zu blöd ist, das Konzept endlich zu verstehen und seine Unwissenheit für Verschwörungstheorien nutzt. 
Es wird kein GPS verwendet.

Pepp-PT: So funktioniert das digitale Infektionswarnsystem - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das nützt aber nichts, wenn die erst in Wochen/Monaten fertig ist.
> Die Lockerungen hätten erst kommen dürfen, wenn die App fertig und natürlich verteilt ist.
> 
> Bis dahin bleibt halt nur, die manuelle Aufnahme aller Personalien.



Wenn man bei mir Corona feststellen, und mich fragen würde mit wem ich die letzten Tage zusammen war, würde ich wohl auf Amnesie machen. 
Da fällt mir leider niemand ein.....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieder jemand, der zu blöd ist, das Konzept endlich zu verstehen.
> Es wird kein GPS verwendet.



Wobei Bluetooth auch nicht da Gelbe vom Ei ist, da die Abstrahlung nicht zwingend rund ist und es Reflexionen gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist es wichtig unbekannte Kontakte (wie z.B. bei illegalen Versammlungen) zu vermeiden, damit sich Kontakte nachverfolgen lassen.


Klingt auf den ersten Blick sinnvoll, auf den zweiten Blick, mit den Ergebnissen aus Gangelt und den Wissen, dass es ca. fünf Menschen ohne Symptome pro Infizierten gibt, sehr schwierig, weil Infektionesherde auch erst erkannt werden können, wenn sie schon merklich gestreut haben, bis der erste einen positiven Test bekommt. Um eine sichere Rückverfolgung umzusetzen, müssten personengebundenen Daten über Bewegung und Kontakte ziemlich lange gespeichert werden. Dazu hat nicht jeder ein Telefon für eine App und noch mehr werden die freiwillige App nicht installieren.

Ich weiß noch nicht, welches der sinnvolle Weg werden wird. Es gibt viel mehr Lebensrisiken, als dieses Virus, und was immer hilft, ist Obacht und Vorsicht. Mir liegt der Fokus viel zu stark auf diesem Virus. Ja, es ist tödlich und jeder sollte sich, ja nach seinen Vorerkrankungen und seinem Sicherheitsbedürfnis verhalten. Es steht z.B. jedem frei, die für sich angewendeten Maßnahmen massiv zu verschärfen. Ich z.B. esse nichts mehr, was ich nicht kochen kann oder vorher durch entfernen der Schale wie bei Bananen, virenfrei bekomme. Salat z.B. ist tabu, thüringer Mett genauso, etc. Kann man drüber lachen oder nicht. 

Ich finde es weiterhin bedenklich, wie autoritär grundgesetzgegebene Freiheiten eingeschränkt werden, anstatt auf sinnvolle Aufklärung und Selbstverantwortung zu setzen. Das sehe ich übrigens in vielen Bereichen so.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei Bluetooth auch nicht da Gelbe vom Ei ist


Wer ist denn so dämlich und nutzt Bluetooth in der Öffentlichkeit? Gibt es eine größere Virenverbreitungsschleuder, um mal wieder zum Thema dieses Forums zurückzukommen? Z.B. diese Lücke und es gibt täglich neue. Jedes weitere System zur Datenübertragung eröffnet neue Lücken. Ich habe in der Öffentlichkeit natürlich immer WLAN und Bluetooth deaktiviert.
Milliarden Geraete von Bluetooth-Sicherheitsluecke betroffen: Das muessen Sie jetzt tun - CHIP


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn man bei mir Corona feststellen, und mich fragen würde mit wem ich die letzten Tage zusammen war, würde ich wohl auf Amnesie machen.



Da hilft dann Beugehaft, mit der sich gleichzeitig die 2 wöchige Isolation für die Quarantäne durchsetzen lässt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich z.B. esse nichts mehr, was ich nicht kochen kann oder vorher durch entfernen der Schale wie bei Bananen, virenfrei bekomme. Salat z.B. ist tabu, thüringer Mett genauso, etc. Kann man drüber lachen oder nicht.



Das ist aber quatsch, da das Virus über direkte Tröpfchen und nicht wirklich über Schmierinfektionen übertragen wird. 
Dazu kann man auch den Salat aus dem eigenen Garten verwenden, wenn es unbedingt solches Grünzeug sein soll.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer ist denn so dämlich und nutzt Bluetooth in der Öffentlichkeit? Gibt es eine größere Virenverbreitungsschleuder, um mal wieder zum Thema dieses Forums zurückzukommen? Z.B. diese Lücke und es gibt täglich neue. Jedes weitere System zur Datenübertragung eröffnet neue Lücken. Ich habe in der Öffentlichkeit natürlich immer WLAN und Bluetooth deaktiviert.
> Milliarden Geraete von Bluetooth-Sicherheitsluecke betroffen: Das muessen Sie jetzt tun - CHIP



Wer die App nicht verwenden oder keine Maske tragen will, bleibt halt einfach zu Hause. Damit ist der Infektionsschutz auch erreicht.


----------



## blu3fire (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieder jemand, der zu blöd ist, das Konzept endlich zu verstehen und seine Unwissenheit für Verschwörungstheorien nutzt.
> Es wird kein GPS verwendet.
> 
> Pepp-PT: So funktioniert das digitale Infektionswarnsystem - DER SPIEGEL



In beleidigen bist du aber erste Sahne...Bluetooth ist bei mir auch strandartmäßig aus...und mal davon abgesehen bringt diese App 0,0 weil es genug Menschen geben wird, die diese nicht verwenden werden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber Quatsch


Ja, diese Profis behaupten anderes. Alleine mir fehlt der Glauben, dass es absolut ausgeschlossen ist. Niemand weiß, wer sich wann und wie angesteckt hat. Nur weil man immer den einfachen Weg sucht, bedeutet es nicht, dass es andere gibt. 

_"... Die Erkenntnisse zu den genauen Übertragungswegen dieses Coronavirus sind noch begrenzt. Allerdings sind die Übertragungswege eng verwandter andererCoronaviren gut bekannt.  ..."

Es gibt derzeit keine Fälle, bei denen nachgewiesen ist, dass sich Menschen auf anderem Weg, etwa über den Verzehr kontaminierter Lebensmittel oder durch Kontakt zu kontaminierten Gegenständen mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus infiziert haben. Auch für andere humane Coronaviren sind keine Berichte über Infektionen durch Lebensmittel oder den Kontakt mit tro-ckenen Oberflächen bekannt. Übertragungenüber Oberflächen, die kurz zuvor mit Viren konta-miniert wurden, sind allerdings durch Schmierinfektionen denkbar. Aufgrund der relativ gerin-gen Stabilität von Coronaviren in der Umwelt ist dies aber nur in einem kurzen Zeitraum nach der Kontamination wahrscheinlich. ..._
https://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/kann...ittel-und-gegenstaende-uebertragen-werden.pdf

Ich bin da weiterhin vorsichtig. gerade nach dem Bericht über 300 Infizierte im Schlachthof. Schaden kann es nicht, und wenn es übertrieben war, ist es auch egal. Warum also gibt es weiterhin die Empfehlung, sich die Hände zu waschen, wenn es gar keine Schmiereninfektion gibt? Ist ein Widerspruch, oder?

Dazu hier die allgemienen Regeln zum persönlichem Schutze vor Infektionen:
https://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/350/verb...lebensmittelinfektionen_im_privathaushalt.pdf



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu kann man auch den Salat aus dem eigenen  Garten verwenden, wenn es unbedingt solches Grünzeug sein soll..


Denn würde ich essen, hätte ich noch einen eigenen Garten, natürlich


----------



## blu3fire (5. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, diese Profis behaupten anderes. Alleine mir fehlt der Glauben, dass es absolut ausgeschlossen ist. Niemand weiß, wer sich wann und wie angesteckt hat. Nur weil man immer den einfachen Weg sucht, bedeutet es nicht, dass es andere gibt.
> 
> _"... Die Erkenntnisse zu den genauen Übertragungswegen dieses Coronavirus sind noch begrenzt. Allerdings sind die Übertragungswege eng verwandter andererCoronaviren gut bekannt.  ..."
> 
> ...



Sry, aber wie kann man so paranoid sein...

Vor Corona hätte man sich schon alle möglichen Seuchen der Welt einfangen können ohne es zu wissen, hat niemanden gejuckt...

Krankheiten wie TB, die bei uns als ausgerottet galten waren/sind schon wieder auf den Rückmarsch juckt irgendwie auch keinen und TB ist gefährlich...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Haut man das Fleisch in die Pfanne, dann lebt da nichts mehr.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn man bei mir Corona feststellen, und mich fragen würde mit wem ich die letzten Tage zusammen war, würde ich wohl auf Amnesie machen.
> Da fällt mir leider niemand ein.....


Falls du dann eine Intensivbehandlung brauchst, kann man nur hoffen, dass die Schwestern auch Amnesie haben, und dich einfach im Krankenhausflur vergessen.
So eine grenzenlose Ignoranz sieht man wirklich selten.



blu3fire schrieb:


> Ich werde mir diese App bestimmt auch nicht auf meinem Smartphone installieren...mal davon abgesehen ist mein GPS standardmäßig deaktiviert...
> Wegen einer "Erkältung" lasse ich mich doch nicht auskundschaften, könnte ja verstehen wenn es Ebola wäre...


Falls du ein Android hast... 
Google - Standort Tracking bei deaktiviertem GPS verhindern | ittweak


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Ansonsten kann bei den illegalen Demos auch einfach eine Funkzellen-Abfrage gemacht werden. Dann hat man auch alle Handys, die dort waren.
In dem Fall dann nach PolG, weil Gefahrenabwehr.


----------



## blu3fire (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann bei den illegalen Demos auch einfach eine Funkzellen-Abfrage gemacht werden. Dann hat man auch alle Handys, die dort waren.
> In dem Fall dann nach PolG, weil Gefahrenabwehr.



Total übertrieben und nicht durchsetzbar. Sowas geht nur bei Staatsgefährdung und schweren Straftaten. ( Verbrechen )


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Es geht um Gefahrenabwehr und nicht um Strafverfolgung. Eine Gefährdung der Gesundheit und des Lebens von vielen Menschen, ist durchaus eine hohe Gefahr, die so einen Eingriff rechtfertigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Sry, aber wie kann man so paranoid sein...


Solange wir über das Virus so wenig wissen wie bisher ist meine Devise: Nicht infizieren

Ist doch ganz einfach, oder? Da mache ich lieber etwas mehr und damit auch einiges
Unnötiges, als zu wenig. Das ist meine persönliche Entscheidung. Als Verordnung darf
so etwas natürlich niemals umgesetzt werden.

Ja, viele lachen, wenn sie mit mir kochen, dass ich z.B. jedesmal, wenn ich ein Ei anfasse,
sofort danach die Hände wasche. Salomonellen und so. Ist selten, aber unangenehm.
Muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus: Kritik an Masken-Spende aus Ankara | tagesschau.de

Hannover: Region sagt Termin zur UEbergabe von Masken aus der Tuerkei ab

Coronakrise in der Tuerkei: Die Tuerkei atmet auf - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung

Corona: Weniger als 80 Tote in der Tuerkei taeglich


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Falls du dann eine Intensivbehandlung brauchst, kann man nur hoffen, dass die Schwestern auch Amnesie haben, und dich einfach im Krankenhausflur vergessen.
> So eine grenzenlose Ignoranz sieht man wirklich selten.


Wieso sollte ich jedem eine Quarantäne aufdrücken. Die würden sich bei mir "bekanken".
_Danke du Vollhonk das ich wegen dir jetzt 2 Wochen zuhause sitzen darf.


_Ich find´s aber interssant wir hier alle immer gleich auf 180 sind, sobald man mal nicht nach den Regeln der Politik spielt._ Ich hoffe du verzichtest auf ärztliche Pflege, du Raudi_.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, viele lachen, wenn sie mit mir kochen, dass ich z.B. jedesmal, wenn ich ein Ei anfasse,
> sofort danach die Hände wasche. Salomonellen und so. Ist selten, aber unangenehm.



Salmonellen kommen gar nicht außen am Ei vor, da wenn sie im Hühnerstall auftreten würden sofort der gesamte Bestand geschlachtet wird.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich jedem eine Quarantäne aufdrücken. Die würden sich bei mir "bekanken".
> _Danke du Vollhonk das ich wegen dir jetzt 2 Wochen zuhause sitzen darf._



Hättet ihr euch vor dem Treffen überlegen sollen. Nicht umsonst gibt es Kontaktverbote.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr euch vor dem Treffen überlegen sollen. Nicht umsonst gibt es Kontaktverbote.


Treffen?
Ich arbeite mit 70 Arbeitskollegen zusammen, ständig in Kontakt. Und so lange mir das der Betrieb nicht anders verordnet, bleibt das auch so.
Gut bei uns gibts auch keine Maskenpflicht, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Das heißt dann aber auch, der Betrieb macht ganz dicht und alle gehen in Quarantäne, wenn einer Infiziert ist.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das heißt dann aber auch, der Betrieb macht ganz dicht und alle gehen in Quarantäne, wenn einer Infiziert ist.


Vielleicht kann man es so hinbiegen, das es nur die Abteilung erwischt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

- Off Topic -


DKK007 schrieb:


> Salmonellen kommen gar nicht außen am Ei vor.



Blödsinn, Hühner haben eine Kloake. Natürlich kommen Salmonellen vor  allen auf der Eierschale vor, seltener und nur bei sehr schwer und lange  infizierten Hühnern im Eiweis und noch seltener im Eigelb. Informier  Dich einfach ....

_"... Salmonellen kommen von Natur aus gerne auf Eiern vor:  überwiegend auf der Schale, relativ selten im Ei-Inneren. Die Bakterien  sind natürliche Darmbewohner von Geflügel, werden mit dem Kot  ausgeschieden und können auf diesem Weg sehr leicht die Eier  kontaminieren.  ..."_
Salmonellen im Ei-Innern

2 von 227 Planproben waren in Niedersachsen positiv mir Salmonellen verseucht:
Untersuchung von Huehnereiern aus niedersaechsischen Erzeugerbetrieben auf Salmonellen | Nds. Landesamt fuer Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit

Grob abgeschätzt, handelt man sich einmal im Jahr ein salmonellenverseuchtes Ei ein. Da lohnt Händewaschen, oder? Ich weiß, Du würdest auch lachen. Kannst Du gerne. Ich dagegen bekomme keine Salmonellenvergiftung, solange ich bei mir kochen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Wie sagt, sobald es bei einem Huhn nachgewiesen wird, geht der ganze Bestand drauf. Wir haben sowohl eigene Hühner, und es werden Eier aus anderen Biobetrieben zu Eierlikör verarbeitet, da war noch nie was. Unsere Frau Seifert von der Lebensmittelkontrolle bei uns im Landkreis ist da aber genauso hysterisch. 
"Was, Sie machen den Eierlikör aus Eiern?!"



Rizzard schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man es so hinbiegen, das es nur die Abteilung erwischt, keine Ahnung.



Wenn da keine Schutzvorkehrungen nachgewiesen werden können und alle Abteilungen quer Kontakt haben, wird die Behörde schon eine Schließung des gesamten Betriebes anordnen. 
Da kommt dann ein großes amtliches Schild an die Tür.

Getestet werden dann sowieso alle Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn da keine Schutzvorkehrungen nachgewiesen werden können und alle Abteilungen quer Kontakt haben, wird die Behörde schon eine Schließung des gesamten Betriebes anordnen.
> Da kommt dann ein großes amtliches Schild an die Tür.
> 
> Getestet werden dann sowieso alle Mitarbeiter.



Zum Glück gilt das nicht für Fußballer, obwohl ja ständig gesagt wird, dass ein Fußballclub ja auch ein Unternehmen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Um mal wieder mehr zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Internes Dokument: Steigende Infektionszahlen in USA prognostiziert | WEB.DE

In den USA werden 200.000 Infektion pro Tag und 3000 Tote pro Tag vorhergesagt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In den USA werden 200.000 Infektion pro Tag und 3000 Tote pro Tag vorhergesagt.


Der texanische Governeur, oder es war glaube ich der Vicegoverneur, sagte doch, dass ältere und vorerkrankte Mitbürger bereit sein müssen, Opfer zu bringen, damit das wichtigste, was sie haben, ihre Kinder, ohne wirtschaftliche Schäden weiter leben können. Nach diesem Motto sterben Alte und Kranke für die Jungen. Holla, die Waldfee


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (5. Mai 2020)

Hier in Österreich geht es punkto Wiedereröffnungen von Geschäften/Schulen/Behörden weiter voran
und die die Infiziertenzahlen sind - trotz der ersten Geschäftsöffnungen vor zwei Wochen - (bisher) nicht wieder angestiegen.

Liegt wohl hauptsächlich an den strikten Hygiene- und Abstandsregeln: 
Masken sind quasi "überall" zu sehen und viele Menschen tragen diese sogar außerhalb der Geschäfte.

Ebenso sind Möglichkeiten/Vorschriften zur Desinfektion allgegenwärtig und viele kleine Geschäfte wie Trafiken oder Bäckereien haben eine
Kundenbeschränkung von max. 1-3 Personen gleichzeitig. Heißt aber auch, dass es immer wieder Schlangen vor den Geschäften und Wartezeiten gibt.
Funktioniert aber auch überwiegend. Die Menschen in der Warteschlange tragen Masken und halten Abstand.

Btw.: Ich konnte inzwischen (vor eine Woche) sogar wieder normales Desinfektionsmittel (Dettol Sprühflasche) erwerben - wenn auch doppelt so teuer wie vor zwei Monaten.
Die Preise für die Standardmasken sind inzwischen ebenfalls gefallen und werden zum Teil sogar wieder gratis* ausgegeben.
(* aber nur 1 Stück)

Auch Einweghandschuhe sind (zumindest online) wieder zu Vernünftigen Preisen verfügbar.
Nur meine vor 4 Wochen bestellen Masken (FP1 mit Ventil) für Airbrusharbeiten sind weiterhin "nicht verfügbar".
Auch Lieferzeit wird keine mehr angegeben. Ich denke, ich werde die Dinger stornieren.

*Zahlen für Österreich aktuell:*
Gesamtzahl der best. Fälle: 15.582,
bei über 230.000 Tests,
davon genesen: 13.462, 
davon gestorben: 606,
aktuell erkrankt: 1582

Zweite Stichprobenuntersuchung für die Dunkelziffer:
aktuell ca. 10.000 Infizierte insgesamt, vom 04.05.2020.
(Menschen ohne bzw. mit sehr, sehr leichten Symptomen)

Aktuell noch am stärksten betroffen: Wien mit über 550 offenen Fällen.

---------
*Man kann nur hoffen das es weiter so gut läuft und die Bevölkerung sich an die Regeln hält, anstatt übermütig zu werden.
Sonst war alles bisherige umsonst.*

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen des Lockdowns übrigens sämtliche FarCry Teile und Erweiterungen (ab dem 3. von 2012) im höchsten Schwierigkeitgrad
durchgespielt, inklusive (fast) aller Nebenaufgaben. Für die nächste Zeit jedenfalls, kann ich keinen Open World Ego-Shooter mehr sehen...


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Man kann nur hoffen das es weiter so gut läuft und die Bevölkerung sich an die Regeln hält, anstatt übermütig zu werden.
> Sonst war alles bisherige umsonst.*


Ja, das bleibt zu hoffen. Aber ich bezweifle das. In Bayern machen die Biergärten wieder auf, also wird es in Kürze in allen anderen Bundesländern auch so sein. Was dann bei gutem Wetter draußen los sein wird kann man sich ausmalen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (5. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, das bleibt zu hoffen. Aber ich bezweifle das. In Bayern machen die Biergärten wieder auf, also wird es in Kürze in allen anderen Bundesländern auch so sein. Was dann bei gutem Wetter draußen los sein wird kann man sich ausmalen.


Ja. Aber es gibt bei eurer Gastronomie doch sicher Abstandsregelungen bei den einzelnen Tischen? Ist hier in AT jedenfalls so. Inklusive Maximalöffnungsdauer bis 23:00 Uhr - völlig egal um welche Art Lokal es sich handelt.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2020)

Ich warte auf die ersten Meldungen ala "Schlägerei mit Ordnungskräften im Biergarten, wegen Durchsetzung von Corona-Regeln".


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Was ich merkwürdig finde ist, dass der Staat eigentlich gerne Hilfe will wie zB Masken und andere Sachen aus der Türkei, die wollen dies aber wenn möglich geheim halten, weil die sonst von der hiesigen Presse gegrillt werden.
Kommt mal runter von eurem hohen Ross!



Duvar schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Kritik an Masken-Spende aus Ankara | tagesschau.de
> 
> Hannover: Region sagt Termin zur UEbergabe von Masken aus der Tuerkei ab
> 
> ...



Ist man sich zu fein, wichtige, dringend notwendige Hilfsgüter aus der Türkei zu nehmen oder was ist da los? Kommt mal klar ey...
Schaut mal den Tagesschau Beitrag an, ist das ein Witz?


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ja. Aber es gibt bei eurer Gastronomie doch sicher Abstandsregelungen bei den einzelnen Tischen? Ist hier in AT jedenfalls so. Inklusive Maximalöffnungsdauer bis 23:00 Uhr - völlig egal um welche Art Lokal es sich handelt.


Die Abstandsregeln in der Gastronomie (drinnen) sind das eine. Aber 20 Meter weiter sitzen die Leute dann an der Promenade am Seeufer oder wegen mir auch in der Fußgängerzone und ballern sich das Bier so in die Birne, weil nebenan im Biergarten ist das ja auch erlaubt. Ich bin noch sehr gespannt, wo das hinführt.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist man sich zu fein, wichtige, dringend notwendige Hilfsgüter aus der  Türkei zu nehmen oder was ist da los? Kommt mal klar ey...


Man sollte auch lessen was man verlinkt und nicht nur den Jubelperser des Terrorpaten vom Bospurus geben.


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

"56 Ländern habe die Türkei medizinische Schutzausrüstung kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt, lässt der Präsidentenpalast in Ankara einen Tag später verkünden. Jeder solle sich daran erinnern, mahnt Fahrettin Altun, Kommunikationsdirektor des türkischen Präsidialamtes, dass die Türkei schon vor der Pandemie im Verhältnis zu ihrem Bruttoinlandsprodukt in Sachen humanitäre Hilfe weltweit führend gewesen sei."

Das reicht uns  Also ruhig weiter auf dem hohen Ross bleiben Leute...
Hat also jetzt nix mit Corona zu tun, wir sind halt so gestrickt.

Siehste doch direkt an den Kommentaren der Hass Gang hier wieder mal. Typisch echt!
Der von dir sog. Terrorpate hat 2 Millionen+ Hilfsgüter nach NRW geschickt und was hast du gemacht?

"Keine Stellungnahme zur Lieferung
Öffentlich will das Auswärtige Amt zu dem Thema keine Stellung nehmen. Während Ankara die Öffentlichkeit über Spenden an andere Länder im Rahmen einer offensiven PR-Kampagne informiert, wurde die Lieferung an Nordrhein-Westfalen geheim gehalten. Die deutsche Seite habe darum gebeten, sagt ein der türkischen Regierung nahestehender Insider der ARD.

*Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan und sein Kabinett seien ein rotes Tuch für Teile der deutschen Bevölkerung. Daher habe das Auswärtige Amt in Berlin die Spende aus Ankara nicht an die große Glocke hängen wollen.*"


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist man sich zu fein, wichtige, dringend notwendige Hilfsgüter aus der Türkei zu nehmen oder was ist da los? Kommt mal klar ey...
> Schaut mal den Tagesschau Beitrag an, ist das ein Witz?


 Nein, man ist sich nicht zu fein. Aber man möchte sich vielleicht einfach nicht vor diesen Karren spannen lassen. Wenn es der Türkei ernst wäre, dann könnte sie doch einfach spenden, ohne das medial auszuschlachten. Aber offenbar wäre dann der "Profit" zu gering.

Siehe Ende des Tagesschau-Artikels: 


> Ünal Ceviköz, Vizechef der größten türkischen Oppositionspartei CHP, sieht die Spenden der türkischen Regierung kritisch. Diese betreibe sehr viel Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, so Ceviköz. Die Türkei versuche, das zerstörte Image in der internationalen Gemeinschaft zu korrigieren. Wie die Türkei wahrgenommen wird, hänge jedoch nicht von solchen Gesten ab, sondern habe mit dem Rechtsstaat, der Einhaltung von Menschenrechten und guter Regierungsarbeit zu tun. Ankara brauche eine Imagekorrektur, damit man Finanzierungen und Kredite bekäme, um die türkische Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.
> 
> Der grüne Bundestagsabgeordnete Cem Özdemir bezeichnet die Spende als "durchschaubares Manöver". Während Erdogan wegen seiner chaotischen Corona-Politik zuhause unter Druck stehe, lasse er über seine gleichgeschalteten Propagandamedien verkünden, die ganze Welt würde auf Hilfe aus der Türkei warten. Dies müsse Menschen in der Türkei, die selbst auf Masken und wirtschaftliche Hilfe warten, wie Hohn vorkommen.
> 
> NRW sollte sich nicht zum Propagandainstrument von Erdogan machen lassen, kritisiert der Bundestagsabgeordnete die Regierung in Düsseldorf scharf.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn man nur die ersten Zeilen liest...


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Hab schon ganz gelesen, aber was die Quacksalber am Ende sagen juckt keinen, was für Karren spannen lassen, kommt mal klar, hat die Türkei nicht nötig, wie gesagt auch vor Corona schon weltweit Nr.1 bei Hilfe und Co.
Der Hass hier ist echt abnormal, selbst gegenüber Hilfen ist man hier bissig wie eine Kobra.
Schau doch mal worum die deutsche Seite gebeten hat in dem Link...
Reinigt endlich mal eure Herzen ein wenig, wie kann man nur so verbittert sein?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Solange Diktator Erdogan weiter auf die Pressefreiheit und die Kurden scheißt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Die Rechten wissen auch nicht, was sie eigentlich wollen:
Kritik an Corona-Massnahmen: Radikaler Wandel | tagesschau.de


Corona-Krise in den USA: Schwemme fehlerhafter Antikoerpertests | tagesschau.de

WHO fuer Untersuchung: Wann kam das Coronavirus nach Europa? | tagesschau.de


----------



## muadib (5. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> GB kann die Führung nun für sich beanspruchen.
> Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Mehr als 32.000 Tote in Grossbritannien ++ | tagesschau.de



Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Mitarbeiter aus deren Gesundheitssystem, in den letzten Jahren dank Brexit, das Land verlassen haben.



JePe schrieb:


> Merke: Leben ist mordsgefaehrlich und endet immer toedlich.



Leben endet nicht nur immer tödlich, es ist auch eine Krankheit die per Sex übertragen wird.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer die App nicht verwenden oder keine Maske tragen will, bleibt halt einfach zu Hause. Damit ist der Infektionsschutz auch erreicht.



Du willst also alle Menschen, die die App nicht verwenden wollen oder können unter Zwangsquarantäne stellen? Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass du niemals ein Staatsdiener werden wirst. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin da weiterhin vorsichtig. gerade nach dem Bericht über 300 Infizierte im Schlachthof.



Wieder mal herrlich zu lesen. Hunderte Arbeiter werden in überfüllten Unterkünften wie Vieh gehalten aber wer einen Freund besucht macht sich strafbar.



blu3fire schrieb:


> Total übertrieben und nicht durchsetzbar. Sowas geht nur bei Staatsgefährdung und schweren Straftaten. ( Verbrechen )



Seit wann halten sich die Staatsorgane an das Gesetz? Unrechtmäßige Abfrage von Mobilfunkdaten bei Demonstrationen gibt es schon lange.



Duvar schrieb:


> Was ich merkwürdig finde ist, dass der Staat eigentlich gerne Hilfe will wie zB Masken und andere Sachen aus der Türkei, die wollen dies aber wenn möglich geheim halten, weil die sonst von der hiesigen Presse gegrillt werden.
> Kommt mal runter von eurem hohen Ross!



Die Masken sind vielleicht ein Dankeschön, weil wir der Türkei deutsche Panzer verkauft haben, mit denen sie die Kurden bekämpfen, welche widerum von uns deutsche Panzerabwehrwaffen erhalten haben.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Du willst also alle Menschen, die die App nicht verwenden wollen oder können unter Zwangsquarantäne stellen?



Wo habe ich was von Zwang gesagt?

Einfach zu Hause bleiben und zocken. 

Zwangsquarantäne nach § 30 IfSG für 2-3 Wochen gibt es sobald man selbst oder eine Kontaktperson infiziert ist. Allein deshalb sollte man Kontakte vermeiden.



Mike Pence findet über 70.000 Tote einen "enormen Fortschritt". 




			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-dienstag-109.html#Mehr-als-70000-Corona-Tote-in-den-USA schrieb:
			
		

> *Mehr als 70.000 Corona-Tote in den USA*
> 
> _21:42 Uhr_
> In den USA sind Wissenschaftlern zufolge seit Beginn der Corona-Pandemie mehr als 70.000 Menschen durch eine Infektion mit dem Virus ums Leben gekommen. Das gehr aus den Daten der Universität Johns Hopkins in Baltimore hervor. Die Zahl der bestätigten Infektionen in den USA lag demnach bei knapp 1,2 Millionen - etwa ein Drittel der weltweit mehr als 3,6 Millionen Fälle. Das Institut IHME der Universität Washington in Seattle geht mittlerweile davon aus, dass die Zahl der Toten in den USA bis Ende des Monats auf rund 110.000 ansteigen könnte. Erst ab Ende Juli soll sich die Opferzahl demnach bei rund 134.000 stabilisieren, wie aus dem am Montag aktualisierten Modell hervorgeht. Noch vor wenigen Wochen war die Universität davon ausgegangen, dass im Hochsommer bei etwa 90.000 Toten ein Plateau erreicht würde.
> ...




Zum Fußball:
Kalou-Video: Persoenlichkeitsrechte massiv verletzt | LTO.de




			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-dienstag-109.html#Soeder-haelt-Obergrenze-fuer-Neuinfektionen-fuer-eine-sehr-gute-Idee schrieb:
			
		

> *Söder hält Obergrenze für Neuinfektionen für "eine sehr gute Idee"*
> 
> _20:50 Uhr_
> Bayerns Ministerpräsident Markus Söder hat sich in der Debatte um Lockerungen für eine Obergrenze für Neuinfektionen ausgesprochen. "Ich glaube, das ist eine sehr gute Idee, so einen Messwert mal festzulegen", sagte er im _ARD Extra_. "Da hätten wir deutschlandweit eine Kennzahl, die uns Orientierung gibt." Im Falle einer zweiten Corona-Welle könnten dann beim Überschreiten von Obergrenzen Lockerungen regional - zum Beispiel auf Landkreisebene - zurückgenommen werden. "Wir brauchen ein atmendes Konzept." Eine genaue Zahl nannte Söder nicht. Laut "Bild"-Zeitung hatte Kanzleramtschef Helge Braun gefordert, dass, wenn binnen einer Woche in einem Landkreis die Obergrenze von 50 Neu-Infektionen auf 100.000 Einwohner erreicht ist, dort zu den Beschränkungen vom 20. April zurückgekehrt werden müsse.
> Mit Blick auf die Gespräche zwischen Bund und Ländern an diesem Mittwoch äußerte Söder die Hoffnung auf umfassendere Planungen. "Wir müssen endlich zu grundlegenden, langfristigen Plänen kommen und uns nicht nur von Woche zu Woche hangeln", sagte Söder.




Her Lauterbach hat gerade bei Lanz von Untersuchungen von Infektionsfällen berichtet, bei denen die Viren über die Klimaanlage ans andere Ende des Raumes verteilt wurden.
Bis zu vollen Restaurants ohne begrenzte Tische wird es wohl noch 12 bis 18 Monate dauern.

Restaurants, Bars und Schulen sind die Infektionsbeschleuniger und müssen wohl länger stark eingeschränkt bleiben. Die Lehrer müssen in den Ferien eine Fortbildung für digitalen Unterricht erhalten, um das nächste Schuljahr größtenteils online durchzuführen.

Markus Lanz vom 5. Mai 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die Masken sind vielleicht ein Dankeschön, weil wir der Türkei deutsche Panzer verkauft haben, mit denen sie die Kurden bekämpfen, welche widerum von uns deutsche Panzerabwehrwaffen erhalten haben.



WIN/WIN Situation^^


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Mitarbeiter aus deren Gesundheitssystem, in den letzten Jahren dank Brexit, das Land verlassen haben.


Vlt verlassen ja noch mehr 
EU-Gesundheitskraefte: Wer fuer NHS arbeiten will, muss Gebuehr zahlen


für letztes jahr habe ich das gefunden (10 000)
Brexit schreckt Pflegekraefte aus der EU ab


Grossbritannien - Es droht ein AErzte-Brexit &#8226; allgemeinarzt-online
2017,  Im gesamten britischen Gesundheitssystem arbeiten derzeit rund 57.000 Menschen, die aus anderen EU-Ländern kommen. Laut einer Umfrage der British Medical Association (BMA) unter fast 1.200 Ärzten überlegen bereits 42 % der Befragten, das Land zu verlassen. Das beträfe konkret etwa 4.000 Ärzte.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Da wird sich Polen jetzt freuen, dass die jetzt alle zurückkommen.


Leschs Kosmos: Corona - Wege aus der Krise - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wird sich Polen jetzt freuen, dass die jetzt alle zurückkommen.
> 
> 
> Corona - Wege aus der Krise - ZDFmediathek



und andere EU länder ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es waren aber im Westen deutlich mehr Leute in Risikogebieten wie NRW oder Bayern. Damit ist dort die Infektionsrate deutlich höher.



Bei der Dunkelziffer geht es aber nicht um die Infektionsrate, sondern um die Abdeckung durch Tests. Die war in Meck-Pomm nicht anders als in NRW oder BW.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Na immerhin ein Anfang.
> Spahn stoppt nach Protesten Plaene fuer Immunitaetsausweis



Er wird es wieder und wieder versuchen. Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Zwangs-Handyortung vor 2-3 Wochen?




geisi2 schrieb:


> "Die zwischen 60 und 140 Nanometer kleinen Viren geraten über das Ausatmen in die Luft und können als winzige Schwebeteilchen in Aerosolen in der Luft &#8222;stehen&#8220;."
> Also gegen was nochmal hilft jetzt der Schal vor dem Gesicht? Ansich nur gegen Mitmenschen die keine Anstandsregeln haben. Der letzte an den ich mich erinnern kann der mich direkt angenießt hat war einer meiner Hunde.



Nein, die Gesichtsbedeckung hilft nicht GEGEN Leute, die keinen Abstand halten. Sondern er hilft Leuten, die keinen Abstand halten. GEGEN die hilft gar nichts außer FP3 + Augenschutz (alternativ .38).

Allerdings haben einige Menschen durchaus eine Aussprache, die weiter als 1,5 m reicht und auch eine von anderen Personen weg in die Luft gehustete Partikelwolke ist für Leute, die kurze Zeit später vorbeigehen, ein Risiko.




JePe schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft ist die Summe der Individuen und "toetet" Dich nicht - sie kann Dich nur nicht vor jedwedem Lebensrisiko beschuetzen. Umgekehrt kannst Du auch nicht in die Rechte aller anderen Individuen so lange eingreifen, bis Du Dich ausreichend "sicher" waehnst. Waere es anders, duerfte es auch keine Toten im Strassenverkehr oder durch sog. Krankenhauskeime geben.



Wir haben Pflichtuntersuchungen auf multiresistente Keime bei Einlieferungen, wir haben Bekämpfungsstrategien in den Krankenhäusen. Und den Straßenverkehr haben wir sogar verdammt hart reglmentiert, mit einem engmaschigen Überwachungsnetz überzogen UND gesonderte Schutzstreifen geschaffen, die es mir erlauben, mich ungefährdet draußen zu bewegen. Auch bekannt als "Bürgersteige". Und als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, waren Kraftfahrzeuge in Supermärkten ganz verboten.

Wenn ich solche Schutzmaßnahmen auch gegenüber Corona-Deppen bekomme, können die gerne machen, was sie wollen (außer die Krankenversicherungskosten hochtreiben). Aber solange ich keinen Fuß vor die Tür geschweige denn in einen Laden setzen kann, ohne dass sich mir potenzielle Infektionsquellen auf zum Teil wenige Zentimeter nähern, ist ein erhebliches Risiko gegeben.

Und es geht hier nicht um "meine" Rechte. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, besteht rund ein Drittel der deutschen Bevölkerung aus Risikopersonen, deren besonderes Schutzbedürfniss wohl nicht diskutiert werden muss. Zieht man noch Kinder ab, die kein Interesse an Biergärten und Shopping-Tripps haben, steht es beinahe 50:50. Und derzeit wird den einen 50, die Party wollen, das Recht auf freie Entfaltung eingeräumt, während den anderen das Recht genommen wird, auch nur kurzfristig die eigenen vier Wände zu verlassen. "Lockerung" ist ein absolut bescheuertes Wort für etwas, dass viele Menschen stärker einschränkt als sie es vor ein paar Wochen waren.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es steht z.B. jedem frei, die für sich angewendeten Maßnahmen massiv zu verschärfen. Ich z.B. esse nichts mehr, was ich nicht kochen kann oder vorher durch entfernen der Schale wie bei Bananen, virenfrei bekomme. Salat z.B. ist tabu, thüringer Mett genauso, etc. Kann man drüber lachen oder nicht.



"nicht mehr Einkaufen" und "in den Wald ziehen" sind leider keine praktikablen Wege.



> Ich finde es weiterhin bedenklich, wie autoritär grundgesetzgegebene Freiheiten eingeschränkt werden, anstatt auf sinnvolle Aufklärung und Selbstverantwortung zu setzen. Das sehe ich übrigens in vielen Bereichen so.



Das Problem ist, dass es nicht um Selbst-, sondern um Fremdverantwortung geht. Und wie ein einfacher Blick nach draußen zeigt, werden 20% der Leute dieser nicht gerecht, obwohl es nun wirklich viel Aufklärung in letzter Zeit gab und dem ganzen Gejammere zu Folge ja scheinbar die gesamte Welt nichts besseres zu tun hatte, als sich zu informieren.



> Wer ist denn so dämlich und nutzt Bluetooth in der Öffentlichkeit? Gibt es eine größere Virenverbreitungsschleuder, um mal wieder zum Thema dieses Forums zurückzukommen? Z.B. diese Lücke und es gibt täglich neue. Jedes weitere System zur Datenübertragung eröffnet neue Lücken. Ich habe in der Öffentlichkeit natürlich immer WLAN und Bluetooth deaktiviert.
> Milliarden Geraete von Bluetooth-Sicherheitsluecke betroffen: Das muessen Sie jetzt tun - CHIP



Da steht eine 2017 im Datum...
Heutzutage haben viele Bluetooth schon für ihre Kopfhöhrer dauerfhaft an.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin da weiterhin vorsichtig. gerade nach dem Bericht über 300 Infizierte im Schlachthof.



Das finde ich auch reichlich merkwürdig, denn die stehen nicht im Verdacht enger zwischenmenschlicher Kontakte und sie tragen bei der Arbeit alle Mundschutz.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann bei den illegalen Demos auch einfach eine Funkzellen-Abfrage gemacht werden. Dann hat man auch alle Handys, die dort waren.
> In dem Fall dann nach PolG, weil Gefahrenabwehr.



Funkzellenabfragen nutzen nur etwas für grobe Bewegungsprofile oder Geheimdienstliche Maßnahmen, aber sie sind zu grob, um darauf Strafmaßnahmen aufzubauen. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hier in Österreich geht es punkto Wiedereröffnungen von Geschäften/Schulen/Behörden weiter voran
> und die die Infiziertenzahlen sind - trotz der ersten Geschäftsöffnungen vor zwei Wochen - (bisher) nicht wieder angestiegen.



Ihr habt auch erst auf einem extrem niedrigen Niveau gelockert und ihr habt vorher zahlreiche andere Schutzmaßnahmen eingeführt. Bei mir gibt es bis heute in vielen Supermärkten keine Desinfektionsmittel, kostenlose Masken sowieso nicht. Zugangsbeschränkungen? Habe ich nur vereinzelt gesehen, wenig rücksichtsvolle Leute dagegen häufig. Bei nur ein paar 100 aktuell infizierten insgesamt wäre auch das verschmerzbar, aber davon sind wir weit entfernt. Mal gucken - so ab Mittwoch/Donnerstag sollten langsam die nach-Lockerungs-Infektionen in die Statistiken einfließen, dann können wir in gut einer Woche sehen, ob sich der leicht positive Trend gehalten, fortgesetzt oder ins Gegenteil verkehrt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Dunkelziffer geht es aber nicht um die Infektionsrate, sondern um die Abdeckung durch Tests. Die war in Meck-Pomm nicht anders als in NRW oder BW.



Es gab aber keine Hotspots. 

Lauterbach hat es doch vorhin erklärt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Funkzellenabfragen nutzen nur etwas für grobe Bewegungsprofile oder Geheimdienstliche Maßnahmen, aber sie sind zu grob, um darauf Strafmaßnahmen aufzubauen. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen.



Ich meinte da auch keine Strafmaßnahmen, sondern wie geschrieben die Gefahrenabwehr, also die Durchführung von anschließenden Corona-Tests sowie Quarantäne, wenn dort ein Infizierter dabei war.

Gerade in den Innenstädten wo die illegalen Demos stattfinden, ist das Handynetz auch dicht genug, um das auchreichend einzugrenzen.
Im Gegensatz zur Strafverfolgung entsteht dann auch kein Schaden, wenn  man einen zu viel erfasst und den mehr testet. 
Zumal der sich sogar im Vorbeigehen an der Demo bzw. den Aufläufen in Seitenstraßen wirklich angesteckt haben kann.

Zusätzlich werden auch noch die Bildaufnahmen der Demos ausgewertet und da nicht nur die Polizei Beweisaufnahmen gemacht hat, sondern auch viele der Täter so dämlich waren sich bei ihrer Tat zu filmen und das direkt ins Internet zu stellen, sollten da dann auch fast 100% der Leute auf mindestens einem der Bilder zu finden sein. 
Polizei wertet Videos von unerlaubter Versammlung in Pirna aus | MDR.DE


----------



## blu3fire (6. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um Gefahrenabwehr und nicht um Strafverfolgung. Eine Gefährdung der Gesundheit und des Lebens von vielen Menschen, ist durchaus eine hohe Gefahr, die so einen Eingriff rechtfertigt.



Gefahrenabwehr, dass sind terroristische Akte und kein "Erkältung". Du würdest vor keinem Gericht bestehen...


----------



## blu3fire (6. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Von Jura hast du anscheinend null Ahnung. Natürlich ist das Gefahrenabwehr!



Gerichte haben in verschiedenen Bundesländern Teile von Corona-Maßnahmen gekippt, lehn dich mal nicht so weit aus dem Fenster...


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der von dir sog. Terrorpate hat 2 Millionen+ Hilfsgüter nach NRW geschickt und was hast du gemacht?


Hitler hat auch die Autobahn gebaut...


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2020)

> Etliche Bundesländer waren bereits vorgeprescht,  dabei sollte erst heute im Gespräch mit Kanzlerin Angela Merkel über  weitere Lockerungen der Corona-Maßnahmen beraten werden. Aus einer  Beschlussvorlage für die Gespräche, die mehreren Nachrichtenagenturen  vorliegen, geht nun hervor, dass der Bund die Verantwortung für weitere  Lockerungen der Corona-Beschränkungen weitgehend den Ländern überlassen  will. Er besteht aber auf einer Obergrenze von Neuinfektionen, ab der  wieder härtere Beschränkungen greifen müssen.
> Die Länder sollten demnach sicherstellen, dass in  Landkreisen oder kreisfreien Städten mit mehr als 50 Neuinfektionen pro  100.000 Einwohnern innerhalb der vergangenen sieben Tage sofort wieder  ein konsequentes Beschränkungskonzept umgesetzt werde.



Corona-Lockerungen: Bund ueberlaesst Laendern die Verantwortung | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (6. Mai 2020)

Computersimulation: So verbreitet sich das Coronavirus durch Husten


> Eine Computersimulation, die von Forschern der Universitäten Aalto und Helsinki in Finnland verbreitet wurde, zeigt wie gefährlich ein Gang zum Supermarkt sein kann.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Mai 2020)

Studie: Schuetzt Rauchen vor Corona? Virologe Drosten zweifelt



> Es war eine Meldung, die nach Fake-News klang. Eine französische Studie kam kürzlich zu dem Schluss, dass ausgerechnet Raucher unter den COVID-19-Patienten unterrepräsentiert seien.
> 
> Lediglich rund fünf Prozent der erfassten Patienten in der Studie der Pariser Universität Sorbonne waren tägliche Raucher, während der Anteil von Rauchern an der Bevölkerung in Frankreich bei rund 25 Prozent liegt.
> 
> Die französischen Wissenschaftler vermuteten daraufhin vereinfacht gesagt, dass durch Nikotin Rezeptoren blockiert werden könnten, die das neuartige Coronavirus aufnehmen. Kann Rauchen also vielleicht sogar vor einer Infektion mit SARS-CoV-2 schützen? In Frankreich führte die Meldung jedenfalls dazu, dass Nikotinpflaster gehamstert wurden.



Verdammt, und ich hab vor Jahren aufgehört zu rauchen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

Ich befürchte, wenn es eine zweite Welle und Lockdown gibt, wird es Aufstände geben.
Demo gegen Corona-Regeln in Stuttgart: Teilnehmer fordern raschere Lockerung - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Zeitung

Am 09.Mai soll nochmal demonstriert werden. Mit noch viel mehr Teilnehmern.

Die Menschen fühlen sich  bevormundet und ihrer Freiheit entzogen. Und VTs giessen noch das Öl ins Feuer.

Auch hier bei uns fühlt man sich zunehmend vom Staat gegängelt. Weil sofort Ordnungsstrafen verhängt werden ohne mündliche Vorwarnungen. Teilweise auch ungerechtfertigt.

Die Geduld der Menschen ist leider jetzt schon am Ende.
Das wird noch Unruhen geben. Der Staat kann ja auch nicht einfach Demos niederknüppeln lassen. Dann gibt es noch mehr Aufstände. Und es schaukelt sich hoch.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Staat kann ja auch nicht einfach Demos niederknüppeln lassen.



Also eigentlich....


----------



## JePe (6. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben Pflichtuntersuchungen auf multiresistente Keime bei Einlieferungen, wir haben Bekämpfungsstrategien in den Krankenhäusen.



Nicht zu vergessen ca. 20.000 Tote jaehrlich. Deinen Ansatz aufgreifend muessten Krankanhaeuser konsequenterweise verboten werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und den Straßenverkehr haben wir sogar verdammt hart reglmentiert, mit einem engmaschigen Überwachungsnetz überzogen UND gesonderte Schutzstreifen geschaffen, die es mir erlauben, mich ungefährdet draußen zu bewegen.



Nicht zu vergessen mehr als 3.000 Tote im letzten Jahr. Deinen Ansatz aufgreifend muesste der Strassenverkehr konsequenterweise verboten werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Schutzmaßnahmen auch gegenüber Corona-Deppen bekomme(...)



Infizierte. Wenn wir nun schon anfangen, Menschen, die moeglicherweise nicht einmal wissen, dass sie infiziert sind, pauschal als "Deppen" zu verunglimpfen, koennen wir ihnen im naechsten Schritt auch gleich Armbinden verpassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)können die gerne machen, was sie wollen (außer die Krankenversicherungskosten hochtreiben).



"Machen was sie wollen" koennen die beschraenkt heute schon und in den Kosten der Krankenversicherung ist ohnehin schon alles davon eingepreist - die Folgen von ungesunder Ernaehrung ebenso wie Bewegungsmangel, Alltagsdrogen, Verkehrsunfaelle, die jaehrliche Grippewelle und demnaechst eben Corona.

Sich einzureden, man haette ein Recht auf ein Leben unter einer vom Staat zu betreibenden Kaeseglocke ist, je nachdem, auf welcher Ebene man es betrachtet, wahlweise naiv, falsch oder gefaehrlich.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Von Jura hast du anscheinend null Ahnung. Natürlich ist das Gefahrenabwehr!



"Natuerlich" ist das vielleicht in Moskau und Peking und vielleicht noch in Budapest und Warschau, aber nicht in Deutschland. Allenfalls kann das im Einzelfall ausnahmsweise zulaessig sein. Und ob ein solcher Einzelfall vorliegt, wenn auf einer Flaeche X eine Anzahl Y Menschen einfach nur anwesend ist, daran wuerde ich ein grosses Fragezeichen machen. Im Zweifel waere darzulegen, ob die Person, der eine Handynummer zugeordnet wird, tatsaechlich eine Gefahr fuer die oeffentliche Ordnung und Sicherheit verursacht oder dargestellt hat. "Mal eben" ins Blaue Handydaten abgreifen waere bestenfalls noch Rasterfahndung - und deren Zulaessigkeit hat das BVerfG zuletzt 2006 dahingehend eingeschraenkt, dass eine konkrete Gefahr vorhanden sein muss. Dass es Infizierte in einer Menschenansammlung geben _kann_, duerfte kaum ausreichend sein, um dieses Erfordernis zu erfuellen - diese Moeglichkeit besteht bis auf Weiteres immer und ueberall.

Warum mueht sich die Berliner Polizei eigentlich damit ab, "Hygienedemonstranten" einzeln zuzufuehren und erkennungsdienstlich zu behandeln, wenn man doch einfach nur eine Handydatenabfrage machen muesste? Nach herrschender Meinung waere das ja problemlos moeglich gewesen.

Ansonsten gehen solche Diskussionsschnipsel sehr prototypisch in die derzeit trendige Richtung - alles, wirklich alles ist zumutbar, um das Virus einzudaemmen; wer das anders sieht ist bestenfalls verantwortungslos und schlimmstenfalls ein Moerder.

Wie waere denn dieser Ansatz: wer etwas tun moechte, was sich auf Dritte auswirken koennte, legt ein Konzept vor, wie er dabei das Infektionsrisiko minimieren will und nur, wenn dieses Konzept erkennbar nicht erfolgversprechend ist, wird es untersagt? Das waere mal eine Exit-vom-Exit-Strategie, die nicht dem Diktat immer neuer Zahlen (die nach Infiziertenzahlen und R-Zahl neueste Sau, die da nun durch Dorf getrieben werden soll, ist eine Infektionsquote je 100.000) unterworfen ist und allen eine Perspektive eroeffnen wuerde. Wie gesagt, es genuegt nicht, dem Ertrinkenden ab und an ein aufmunterndes "Schwimm!" zuzurufen - er muss auch daran glauben, dass es ein rettendes Ufer gibt, dass er erreichen kann. Ansonsten schuetzen wir nicht mehr Leben, wir verlaengern Existenz. Das mag nach dem Infektionsschutzgesetz ueberwiegend rechtens sein, aber die Akzeptanz bei den Schwimmern dafuer wird schwinden.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Also eigentlich....


Habe ich etwas falsches geschrieben?

Ich meinte nur das es ein großer Fehler wäre Demos mit Staatsgewalt aufzulösen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas falsches geschrieben?
> 
> Ich meinte nur das es ein großer Fehler wäre Demos mit Staatsgewalt aufzulösen.



Das wird früher oder später ziemlich nach hinten losgehen, Stichwort Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird früher oder später ziemlich nach hinten losgehen, Stichwort Bürgerkrieg.


Ja die Befürchtung habe ich auch.

Und dann kann man wirklich  mit dem hamstern anfangen. Am besten noch vorher.
Dann knallt es richtig in Deutschland!


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Gefahrenabwehr, dass sind terroristische Akte und kein "Erkältung". Du würdest vor keinem Gericht bestehen...



Auch das wegnehmen ein es Autoschlüssels, wenn jemand besoffen ist, ist Gefahrenabwehr.

Zumal hier auch kein Problem mit der Verhältnismäßigkeit besteht. 
Bsp: Sonst hat man bei einer normalen Demo von 1000 Teilnehmern vielleicht 20 Straftäter darunter und in der Funkzellenabfrage 200 Anwohner dabei.  Die Gesuchten machen also nur 20/1200, also 1,66% aus. 
Bei einer illegalen Corona-Demo von 1000 Teilnehmern hat man allerdings 1000 Straftäter, von denen auch noch eine Gefahr ausgeht und damit 1000/1200, was mit 83% die deutlich Mehrheit ist.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Computersimulation: So verbreitet sich das Coronavirus durch Husten



Wobei es die Simulation schon vor ein paar Wochen gab.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird früher oder später ziemlich nach hinten losgehen, Stichwort Bürgerkrieg.



Die  Nazis wollen das ja und machen deshalb  die Demos, um eine kritische Masse für ihren Umsturz zusammen bekommen. 
Vorbereitet sind die schon seit Jahren. Auch mit Waffen.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/corona-kritik-afd-merkel-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verfassungsschutz warnt vor einer Radikalisierung der Szene. Stephan Kramer, Präsident  des Thüringer Amts für Verfassungsschutz, sagt im Gespräch mit tagesschau.de, zunächst hätten sich die Aktivitäten von Rechtsextremisten überwiegend in sozialen Netzwerken auf Kritik an der Bundesregierung, einzelner Landesregierungen, der EU-Kommission oder staatlichen Institutionen beschränkt. Auch Schuldzuweisungen für die Corona-Pandemie an Ausländer - vorwiegend Asiaten - und Flüchtlinge seien Thema gewesen.
> 
> Doch mittlerweile seien "deutlich konkretere Ansätze für eine 'völkisch-nationale Revolution' erkennbar". Das Virus werde "als Chance für den Zusammenbruch des globalisierten Liberalismus und der Demokratie gesehen". Dahinter stehe ein "verbindendes und überlagerndes" Narrativ, das sich verdichte, "nämlich dass die Regierungen gegen die eigenen deutschen Volksinteressen handeln".
> 
> Dies bedeute zunächst, so Kramer weiter, dass Rechtsextremisten unter dem Vorwand gegen die Corona-Beschränkungen zu demonstrieren, versuchen sich einen breiteren Anschluss an die Gesellschaft zu verschaffen. Es werde, so Kramer, "aber auch vereinzelt gezielte Attentate und Anschläge zur weiteren 'Schwächung des Systems' diskutiert".




Allein deshalb ist eine Überwachung der Demos Gefahrenabwehr, da dort neben der Gesundheitsgefahr von allen,  von einigen wirklich eine Terrorgefahr ausgeht.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die  Nazis wollen das ja und machen deshalb  die Demos, um eine kritische Masse für ihren Umsturz zusammen bekommen.
> Vorbereitet sind die schon seit Jahren. Auch mit Waffen.


Nicht nur Rechte. Auch Linke laut Olaf Sundermeyer gestern bei Markus Lanz.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Die sind aber nicht so gut organisiert und erst recht nicht schwer bewaffnet.
Rechte Prepper-Gruppe Nordkreuz: Die Spur nach Guestrow - taz.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die sind aber nicht so gut organisiert und erst recht nicht schwer bewaffnet.
> Rechte Prepper-Gruppe Nordkreuz: Die Spur nach Guestrow - taz.de



Über das Internet kann man sich heute problemlos organisieren, siehe indymedia.
Wenn die wollen, dann schaffen die das auch, die geben das aber vielleicht einfach nicht bekannt.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas falsches geschrieben?


Ne, ich meinte eigentlich könne man die sehr wohl niederknüppeln.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte eigentlich könne man die sehr wohl niederknüppeln.


Krass! Das hätte ich von dir jetzt nicht gedacht!

Aber meinst du nicht das sowas noch mehr Unruhen auslösen würde?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Anscheinend hat sich da wohl auch noch eine rechte Partei gegründet. 
"Widerstand 2020": Vom Corona-Protest zur Partei? | tagesschau.de
06.05.2020: Wachsender Platzbedarf (Tageszeitung junge Welt)

Die Frage ist nun, falls die Parteigründung wirklich gültig ist, ob die sich nun aus dem "gemäßigten" Teil der AfD oder dem rechtsextremen Flügel spießt. Ein solche Trennung würde zumindest die Überwachung durch den BfV vereinfachen.
Zumindest im Westen könnte die wohl ansonsten die entscheidenden Prozente bei der AfD abnehmen, um diese wieder unter 5% zu drücken.



Coronavirus in den Laendern: Der Lockerungswettlauf schadet Deutschland | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass! Das hätte ich von dir jetzt nicht gedacht!
> 
> Aber meinst du nicht das sowas noch mehr Unruhen auslösen würde?


Meister, mit dem Smiley wollte ich eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das nicht so ganz ernst gemeint war. 

Ich stehe dem "Niederknüppeln" nur nicht gänzlich abgeneigt gegenüber. Es gibt da schon gelegentlich mal Ausschreitungen (auch in Deutschland), da würde ich mir durchaus eine härtere Gangart der entsprechenden staatlichen Kräfte wünschen. (aber natürlich nicht gleich so "brutal" wie in bestimmten Gegenden/Ländern)


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber meinst du nicht das sowas noch mehr Unruhen auslösen würde?



Unruhen? Man muss doch auch nicht alles Niederknüppeln.
Wasserwerfer mit Chlor drin.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Mai 2020)

Hier ein wunderbares Exemplar, für cryon1c sein propagiertes Interesse der Menschen an Selbstschutz und die unterschätzte menschliche Intelligenz. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-kczbG9Nq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber hey, sie kann so besser atmen, als wenn die Maske vollständig geschlossen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Die Intelligenz des Verkäufers ist auch nicht besser, wie die aufgeschriebene PIN am Anfang des Videos zeigt. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich stehe dem "Niederknüppeln" nur nicht gänzlich abgeneigt gegenüber.



Ist aber kontraproduktiv um Abstand einzuhalten. Wenn muss man da also Pefferspray und Wasserwerfer einsetzen.


----------



## muadib (6. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Computersimulation: So verbreitet sich das Coronavirus durch Husten



Interessant würde ich vor allem finden, ab welcher Virenlast man sich ansteckt und wie die Anzahl der inhalierten Viren den Krankheitsverlauf beeinflusst.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Bei weniger Viren ist der Verlauf leichter. 
Beim Singen und lauten Sprechen, bzw. beim Sprechen während des Essens und Trinkens (z.B. im Restaurant) werden viele Viren übertragen.

Wie hoch die Viruslast sein muss, hängt dann vom eigenen Immunsystem und den Andockstellen der Zellen ab.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Mai 2020)

Friseurbesuch: Das sind die Corona-Auflagen | GMX



> *Werden weiterhin alle Dienstleistungen angeboten?*
> 
> Nein.  Kunden werden einige Abstriche machen müssen. "Gesichtsnahe  Dienstleistungen wie Augenbrauen- und Wimpernfärben, Rasieren und  Bartpflege dürfen derzeit nicht ausgeführt werden", heißt es dazu in dem  Schutzstandard. Das trifft etwa die auf Bärte spezialisierten Barber  besonders. Sie können in Zukunft nur Herrenhaarschnitte anbieten.



Na super, keine Bartpflege.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Na super, keine Bartpflege.



Ein richtiger Bart braucht keinen Barbier. Nur etwas Freiraum und viel Zuwendung.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Mai 2020)

Und die Abstriche sind notwendig? Wollte doch nur nen Haarschnitt.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Friseurbesuch: Das sind die Corona-Auflagen | GMX
> 
> Na super, keine Bartpflege.



Ich weis auch schon wie das beim Haare waschen und um die Ohren rasieren ablaufen wird. Die Ohrhalterung wird entfernt, und die Maske wird mit der Hand am Mund fest gehoben.^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2020)

Und wer rasiert jetzt meinen Hintern?


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer rasiert jetzt meinen Hintern?


Deine Frau.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich weis auch schon wie das beim Haare waschen und um die Ohren rasieren ablaufen wird. Die Ohrhalterung wird entfernt, und die Maske wird mit der Hand am Mund fest gehoben.^^




Ist gar nicht notwendig, man kann diese Bänder der Ohrhalter nämlich auch ohne Kran "verschieben", hab ich mal gehört.

Da wird dich dein(e) freundliche(r) Frisör (-in) (m/w/d) darum bitten dieses Band für 2 Minuten etwas nach unten zu ziehen, pass aber auf dass du dich nicht strangulierst. Scheint hier ja einige wirklich an den Rand der Vorstellungskraft zu bringen...


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Ansonsten: YouTube


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da wird dich dein(e) freundliche(r) Frisör (-in) (m/w/d) darum bitten dieses Band für 2 Minuten etwas nach unten zu ziehen, pass aber auf dass du dich nicht strangulierst. Scheint hier ja einige wirklich an den Rand der Vorstellungskraft zu bringen...



Dann wird aus dem Friseur Besuch mal eben eine SM-Session. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## blautemple (6. Mai 2020)

Ich war gestern beim Friseur und da wurde die Marke halt kurz mit der Hand festgehalten. Ist doch ganz easy. 
Ansonsten waren die einzigen Unterschiede zu einem normalen Friseurbesuch das ich einen Termin machen musste und nicht einfach im Laden warten konnte und zusätzlich ein Wisch ausfüllen musste das ich keine Symptome habe und wie ich im Notfall erreicht werden kann.

Und ich konnte ein Eis in der Stadt essen. War ganz schön nach all der Zeit.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es dann in 2 Wochen aussieht wenn wir wissen ob die Lockerungen eine gute Idee waren.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie es dann in 2 Wochen aussieht wenn wir wissen ob die Lockerungen eine gute Idee waren.



Aktuell sieht es ganz gut aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt die Frage, wie sich das ändert.

Alle Landkreise mit mehr als 50 Fällen pro 100.000 Einwohner (also Rot bzw. Dunkelrot) sind dann die, wo Lockerungen zurückgenommen werden sollen. Aktuell ist das nur im Landkreis Greiz in Ostthüringen der Fall. 



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/lockerungen-bund-laender-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Einigung auf Infektionsobergrenze*
> 
> Im Vorfeld war bereits bekannt geworden, dass die Länder weitgehende Verantwortung für weitere Lockerungen bekommen sollen. Gleichzeitig sollen sie aber auch eventuell wieder nötige Verschärfungen garantieren. So sollen die Bundesländer sicherstellen, dass in Landkreisen oder kreisfreien Städten mit mehr als 50 Neuinfektionen pro 100.000 Einwohnern in den vergangenen sieben Tagen sofort wieder ein konsequentes Beschränkungskonzept umgesetzt wird.
> 
> Aus Teilnehmerkreisen hatte es geheißen, dass bei der Telefonschalte besonders über diesen Punkt heiß diskutiert worden war. Vor allem die Stadtstaaten Berlin, Hamburg und Bremen wollten demnach diese Obergrenze nicht akzeptieren. Am Ende habe sich aber Kanzlerin Merkel mit ihrem Vorschlag durchgesetzt, berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur dpa.



Einigung von Bund und Laendern: Weitreichende Lockerungen kommen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2020)

Es gibt in Schweden ein neues Restaurantkonzept, ist in Städten natürlich vom Platz her nicht umsetzbar. Aber eine schöne Idee trotzdem: Stilvoll Essen!

Da jetzt noch als Dach ein kleiner Pavillon drüber, fertig ist das regenfeste Restaurant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Social-Distancing-Restaurant in Schweden: Dinner for one - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

Auf Deutsch: Alleine Picknicken.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer rasiert jetzt meinen Hintern?


ihhhhh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxRmzq3Azs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Rizzard schrieb:


> Deine Frau.



steht bestimmt net im Ehevertrag


----------



## Duvar (6. Mai 2020)

Lustig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTbPpvRSut0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (6. Mai 2020)

Was ein Quatsch. Gerade die Türkei und Russland haben durch ihre starken Anführer die Krise extrem gut gemeistert, wenn man die verfügbaren Resourcen berücksichtigt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

In Russland fängt das gerade erst an.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ihre starken Anführer


Ja ne, ist klar. Der starke Föhrer lässt das ganze Land Corona trotzen. Heiledi...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Seahawk, Kommunist und Faschistenfreund


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2020)

Leute, kommt mal BTT, bitte.  

Gibt es Meinungen zu den heutigen Lockerungen? Offenbar hat Merkel ja das Heft aus der Hand gegeben und überlässt nun alles weitere den Ländern. Ich bin gespannt, wo wir in 4 Wochen stehen.


----------



## seahawk (6. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal BTT, bitte.
> 
> Gibt es Meinungen zu den heutigen Lockerungen? Offenbar hat Merkel ja das Heft aus der Hand gegeben und überlässt nun alles weitere den Ländern. Ich bin gespannt, wo wir in 4 Wochen stehen.



Das wird man in 4 Wochen sehen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gibt es Meinungen zu den heutigen Lockerungen? Offenbar hat Merkel ja das Heft aus der Hand gegeben und überlässt nun alles weitere den Ländern. Ich bin gespannt, wo wir in 4 Wochen stehen.



Hier mal die NRW-Lockerungen: Stufenweise OEffnungen bei den Massnahmen in der Corona-Pandemie | Das Landesportal Wir in NRW

Das is echt ne Menge. Ich hoffe das es gut geht... und den Menschen klar ist, dass wenn die Infektionszahlen wieder nach oben gehen, in einzelnen Bereichen Gegenmaßnahmen /Verschärfungen eingeleitet werden müssen.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2020)

Corona-Krise: Ramelow will oeffentliches Leben in Thueringen wieder hochfahren | MDR.DE
Corona-Massentest: Im Kreis Greiz Klarheit uebers Wochenende erzwungen | Gera | Ostthueringer Zeitung




Don-71 schrieb:


> Keiner ist doch wirklich so naiv zu glauben, das wir aus Russland oder Türkei je wirkliche Todeszahlen bekommen.......


 Wie hoch ist dein Wetteinsatz?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal BTT, bitte.
> 
> Gibt es Meinungen zu den heutigen Lockerungen? Offenbar hat Merkel ja das Heft aus der Hand gegeben und überlässt nun alles weitere den Ländern. Ich bin gespannt, wo wir in 4 Wochen stehen.



Besonders die Gastronomie kann sich vor Begeisterung kaum halten. Masken beim Betreten des Restaurants, bei und auf der Toilette, abseits des Tisches und ganz wichtig: Beim Kochen. 
Na, wer hat Bock mal wieder ne Pizza beim Italiener zu essen? 
Realitätsfern sind unsere Vortänzer und viele die das gut finden ganz offensichtlich auch (kein Wunder, die letzten Wochen voller Angst daheim gehockt und auch heute nur mit Maske und Plastikhandschuhen vor die Tür)..

Die nächste Lockerung ist dann das man beim Kacken daheim auch Masken tragen muss, im Abwasser wurde das Todesvirus schließlich auch schon nachgewiesen.

€dit: Ganz vergessen, endlich gibs wieder Fuppes! DAS hat auch absolute Priorität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen ca. 20.000 Tote jaehrlich. Deinen Ansatz aufgreifend muessten Krankanhaeuser konsequenterweise verboten werden.



WTF? Willst du jetzt Menschenleben gegeneinander aufrechnen? Und was für ein Vorschlag? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass multiresistente Keime der Anlass für Gegenmaßnahmen sind, die auch umgesetzt und nicht einfach aufgehoben werden, sondern im Gegenteil der intensive Gebrauch von Antibiotika als eines der größten Probleme unserer Zeit betrachtet wird. Kein Wunder, wenn trotzdem weiterhin *1700* Menschen daran sterben. So, und jetzt die Preisfrage für dich:
Wieso genau ist das ein Argument dafür, bei *6000* Corona-Toten im vergangenen Monat die Anti-Corona-Maßnahmen zu reduzieren? Deiner "Logik" nach müsste man dann ja sämtliche Reserveantibiotika für die Landwirtschaft in beliebiger Menge freigeben. Könnte die Produktion garantiert um ein paar Prozent steigern und bei den einhergehenden Todesfällen wäre eine Steigerung um Faktor 4 oder 5 ja vollkommen okay, oder?
Hast du eigentlich schon mal durchgerechnet, welcher Gewinn für die Volkswirtschaft resultieren würde, wenn wir einfach direkt jeden Monat 4000 Rentner hinrichten? Stellst du da auch regelmäßig die Frage auf, warum die eigentlich deine Rechte einschränken und auf deine Kosten leben können?

Verdient haben sie es, wenn man sich den Zustand des Planeten angucken, den sie hinterlassen, jedenfalls deutlich weniger als manch Corona-Risikoperson.



> Nicht zu vergessen mehr als 3.000 Tote im letzten Jahr. Deinen Ansatz aufgreifend muesste der Strassenverkehr konsequenterweise verboten werden.



Du musst dich da irgendwo verschrieben haben: Es geht um Risikofaktoren, die zuletzt für 6000 Tote im Monat gesorgt haben, obwohl ganz Deutschland sich Mühe gegeben hat, aus der akuten Risikozone draußen zu bleiben. Vermutlich wolltest du also nicht etwas für 3000 Tote auf Straßen, sondern über 30000 Verkehrstote auf Bürgersteigen erzählen.
Leider hast du die Quelle dafür vergessen, was deinen Beitrag zu noch mehr Zeitverschwendung macht, als er es eh schon ist.



> Infizierte. Wenn wir nun schon anfangen, Menschen, die moeglicherweise nicht einmal wissen, dass sie infiziert sind, pauschal als "Deppen" zu verunglimpfen, koennen wir ihnen im naechsten Schritt auch gleich Armbinden verpassen.



Ich bezeichne Menschen, die durch ihr Verhalten mein Leben gefährden, wie ich will. Und "Depp" ist da noch die freundliche Alternative in der Annahme, dass diese Leute einfach zu blöd sind, Abstand von anderen (einschließlich mir) zu halten, um die Sicherheit dieser anderen nicht zu gefährden. Die alternative Hypothese wäre, dass es kriminelle Arschlöcher sind, die absichtlich andere Gefärden. Macht für die Politik aber keinen Unterschied, da Kontrollen von Abständen nicht durchgeführt werden, besteht der pimäre Schutz gegen solche Subjekte (von denen einem bei jedem Einkauf rund ein halbes Dutzend begegnet zuzüglich im Schnitt 10 weitere pro Stunde Aufenthalt in der städtischen Öffentlichkeit) darin, dass möglichst keine Möglichkeiten freigegeben werden, bei denen diese sich anstecken könnten. Dann sind es zwar immer noch Deppen, aber welche, die mir egal sein könnten. Solange es potentiell Infizierte sind, sind sie dagegen ein hohes Risiko dessen Ausbreitung in der Öffentlichkeit einem Drittel der Bevölkerung wahlweise das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrheit nimmt oder das Recht, ihre Wohnung zu verlassen.

Wenn du mit deienn "Armbinden?" ein paar Punkte Godwins einheimsen wolltest, sei an dieser Stelle erinnert, dass die bekanntesten deutschen Armbindenträger zunächst weniger als 10% der Bevölkerung das Recht auf freie Bewegung entzogen haben.



> Sich einzureden, man haette ein Recht auf ein Leben unter einer vom Staat zu betreibenden Kaeseglocke ist, je nachdem, auf welcher Ebene man es betrachtet, wahlweise naiv, falsch oder gefaehrlich.



In den meisten anderen Fällen, in denen jemand mein Leben bedroht, habe ich ein Recht auf Selbstverteidigung. Nur bei z.B. Terroristen, militärischen Angriffen durch andere Staaten und Corona-Infizierern bin ich machtlos und wie extra geschaffene Institutionen für zwei der drei Beispiele zeigen, ist es genau dann Aufgabe des Staates, mein Grundrecht auf köperliche Unversehrtheit zu verteidigen. 





DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gab aber keine Hotspots.



Häh?
War die Antwort an wen anders gerichtet oder gibt es eine bessere Erklärung für 0 Bezug zu meinem davor zitierten Post?



> Ich meinte da auch keine Strafmaßnahmen, sondern wie geschrieben die Gefahrenabwehr, also die Durchführung von anschließenden Corona-Tests sowie Quarantäne, wenn dort ein Infizierter dabei war.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass es bislang eine rechtliche Grundlage für Zwangstests gäbe.



> Zusätzlich werden auch noch die Bildaufnahmen der Demos ausgewertet und da nicht nur die Polizei Beweisaufnahmen gemacht hat, sondern auch viele der Täter so dämlich waren sich bei ihrer Tat zu filmen und das direkt ins Internet zu stellen, sollten da dann auch fast 100% der Leute auf mindestens einem der Bilder zu finden sein.
> Polizei wertet Videos von unerlaubter Versammlung in Pirna aus | MDR.DE



Gegen die Leute sollte man tatsächlich ermitteln. Nicht wegen Corona, sondern wegen systematischer Verletzung der Rechte am eigenen Bild.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal hier auch kein Problem mit der Verhältnismäßigkeit besteht.
> Bsp: Sonst hat man bei einer normalen Demo von 1000 Teilnehmern vielleicht 20 Straftäter darunter und in der Funkzellenabfrage 200 Anwohner dabei.  Die Gesuchten machen also nur 20/1200, also 1,66% aus.
> Bei einer illegalen Corona-Demo von 1000 Teilnehmern hat man allerdings 1000 Straftäter, von denen auch noch eine Gefahr ausgeht und damit 1000/1200, was mit 83% die deutlich Mehrheit ist.



WTF? Seit wann ist die Teilnahme an einer nicht genehmigten Versammlung eine Straftat????




seahawk schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch. Gerade die Türkei und Russland haben durch ihre starken Anführer die Krise extrem gut gemeistert, wenn man die verfügbaren Resourcen berücksichtigt.



Über-10000-Neuinfektionen-pro-Tag-Russland hat was genau gemeistert?
Und aus der Türkei hört man zwar nichts katastrophales, aber auch nichts von großflächigen Tests. Aber ja, du hast Recht: Nur ein quasi-Diktator konnte an 50% seiner Landesgrenze einfach so einen Krieg starten und an weiteren 30% derart schädigend auftreten, dass seit Einstellung des internationalen Flugverkehrs sowieso niemand mehr rein will (oder raus kommt). Wäre die Türkei demokratisch gewesen, gar weiterhin florierende internationale Handelsbeziehungen unterhalten, hätte es ein weitaus größeres Risiko von Infektionen gegeben.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

Ich war übrigens gestern beim Friseur. Der Mundschutz muß vor dem Betreten aufgesetzt werden. 
Wenn man reinkommt Hände desinfizieren.  Haare waschen ist Pflicht. Ich habe meine Haare vorher immer zu Hause gewaschen. Aber das zählt nicht, muß man da machen lassen.
Dadurch ist das ganze teurer geworden. Fast 10 Euro mehr + 2 Euro Aufwandspauschale.
Man mußte auch, zu Erfassung der Personendaten, vorher noch einen kleinen Zettel ausfüllen, mit seinen Daten wie Name und Anschrift.

Es ist alles komplizierter und teurer geworden aber geht irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2020)

Hmmm... nach all dem was mir Bekannte so erzählen und was du schreibst (ist weitestgehend deckungsgleich) von Frisörbesuchen denk ich mir so: Och nö dann erstma nich.
Mal sehen wies im Juni ist. Oder im Juli. Ich habs da nicht so eilig. Hab zwar mein Leben lang nie längere Haare gehabt als maximal das was mein Avatarbildchen so zeigt (der is mir echt ähnlicher als ichs wahrhaben will - Schei&#7838;e mann sogar die grauen Haare passen so langsam ) aber ein Problem damit hätte ich spontan eher nicht.
Schätze mal dass meine Frau mich irgendwann eher an den ihrer Meinung nach zu langen Haaren zum Frisör schleift als dass ich von mir aus hingehe. 

Ich hab jetzt auch kein schlechtes Gewissen meinem Frisör gegenüber (den ich wirklich mag), ich bin ohnehin nur selten da bzw. kaum am Umsatz beteiligt. Der Umsatzträger Number One ist meine Oma, die holt das locker raus.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Mai 2020)

@Incredible Alk oder deine Frau nennt dich Chewbacca, das ist derzeit der Spitzname meines Bruders durch die langen Haare. 

Meine habe ich durch seine Freundin wieder auf Form bringen lassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

Ich muß alle 4-6 Wochen zum Friseur sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden. Sonst sehe ich aufn Kopp aus wie n Bär um seine Eier.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Haare waschen ist Pflicht. Ich habe meine Haare vorher immer zu Hause gewaschen. Aber das zählt nicht, muß man da machen lassen.
> Dadurch ist das ganze teurer geworden.


Endlich Mal eine einfach, sinnvolle Maßnahme die der Wirtschaft wirklich hilft  .

Der Armin hat die Tennis Plätze ab sofort wieder auf gemacht. Bin mal gespannt wie das bei uns am Verein so wird.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß alle 4-6 Wochen zum Friseur sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden. Sonst sehe ich aufn Kopp aus wie n Bär um seine Eier.


Aaaalter! Diese Bilder! Mach die wieder weg!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Mai 2020)

Hier mal ein lesenswerter und durchaus nachdenklich machender Bericht:
A bioethicist on the hidden costs of lockdown in Italy | Aeon Essays

Für alle, die denken, wir hätten in Deutschland etwas auszustehen. Viele (berechtigte) Fragen und es wird auch klar, dass Antworten schwierig sind. Ein offenerer Diskurs über Wirkungen und Folgen des aktuellen Handels wären wirklich wünschenswert.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß alle 4-6 Wochen zum Friseur sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden. Sonst sehe ich aufn Kopp aus wie n Bär um seine Eier.



Haarschneidemaschine im Haus haben, einmal mit gewünschter Maximallänge über alles drüber, dann mit - je nach Zeit, Lust und Laune - mit drei bis vier Abstufungen an den Seiten abschließen und dabei die Melodie vom "A-Team" pfeifen ... Passt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß alle 4-6 Wochen zum Friseur sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden. Sonst sehe ich aufn Kopp aus wie n Bär um seine Eier.



Ich muss zu, Frisör. 
Ich lasse meinen Frisör einfliegen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Seit wann ist die Teilnahme an einer nicht genehmigten Versammlung eine Straftat????



Seitdem die Corona-Schutzverordnungen Ansammlungen und Versammlungen (also auch Demos / Großveranstaltungen) sowie die Teilnahme daran verbieten.  Corona: Gilt ein Versammlungsverbot? - Bussgeldkatalog 2020
Bei den Corona-Demos ohne geglichen Abstand und ohne Mundschutz, sowie der Verleugnung des Corona-Virus ist glasklar von Vorsatz auszugehen. 



			
				https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/corona-versammlungsverbot/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Verstoß:* Straftat nach § 74 IfSG
> (vorsätzlich zur Ausbreitung einer Krankheit beigetragen, z.B. durch Missachtung des Versammlungsverbots)
> *Sanktion:* Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 5 Jahren



Das Versammlungsverbot gilt weiterhin. 

Gerade ihr in Bayern müsst da aufpassen:


> In Bayern
> *Sanktion: *Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren (bis zu einem Jahr bei Fahrlässigkeit)



Für Berlin:


			
				https://www.rbb24.de/politik/thema/2020/coronavirus/beitraege/berlin-senat-verstoesse-bussgeldkatalog-nrw-abstand-park.html schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Veranstaltungen, Versammlungen oder Zusammenkünfte von mehr als *drei Menschen* initiiert oder an ihnen *teilnimmt* würde dann eine *Straftat* begehen. Ebenso, wer Schwimmbäder öffnet, Bildungseinrichtungen oder Angebote zur Kindertagespflege.
> 
> - Die meisten anderen Verstöße wären *Ordnungswidrigkeiten*. Für die jedoch *im Wiederholungsfalle Geldbußen von bis zu 25.000 Euro* aufgerufen werden können. Belangt werden könnten sowohl Privatpersonen als auch Unternehmen als juristische Personen. Teils sogar beide, wenn durch den Verstoß eine Bereicherung stattgefunden hat.





			
				https://www.rbb24.de/politik/thema/2020/coronavirus/beitraege_neu/2020/04/walpurgisnacht-berlin-demonstrationen-polizei.html schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Corona-Krise sind in Berlin nur [genehmigte] Kundgebungen mit maximal 20 Personen an festen Orten erlaubt. Innensenator Andreas Geisel (SPD) hatte ein konsequentes und schnelles Vorgehen der Polizei gegen nicht genehmigte Demonstrationen angekündigt. Der Infektionsschutz müsse durchgesetzt werden.
> Die Teilnahme an nicht genehmigten Demonstrationen sei derzeit eine Straftat.



Für Sachsen: Sachsen kuendigt Freiheitsstrafen bei Menschenansammlung an | Freie Presse - Sachsen (20.03.2020)


			
				https://www.freiepresse.de/nachrichten/sachsen/sachsen-kuendigt-freiheitsstrafen-bei-menschenansammlung-an-artikel10755036 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Land habe eine Regelung getroffen, wonach "Ansammlungen von Menschen mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu zwei Jahren bestraft werden", sagte Kretschmer am Freitag nach der Sitzung des Gemeinsamen Krisenstabs der Staatsregierung. Er sprach von einer "harten Ansage", die aber notwendig sei.


In Sachsen gilt die Grenze von 5 Personen, wobei auch ich nicht genau weiß, ob die Ansammlung ab 5 Personen (>=5) oder bei mehr als 5 Personen (>5) gegeben ist. 
Genaueres steht jedoch auch nicht im §3 der Verordnung: REVOSax Landesrecht Sachsen - Sächsische Corona-Schutz-Verordnung &#8211; SaechsCoronaSchVO (Vom 30. April 2020) 
Sicherheitshalber sollte man da also von *ab 5 Personen* ausgehen. 
Das die Verstöße verfolgt werden, zeigen die bisherigen Ordnungswidrigkeits- und Strafverfahren: Einnahmen durch Corona-Bussgelder fuer Sachsens Kommunen sehr unterschiedlich | MDR.DE

*Edit:* Die "Allgemeinverfügung des Landkreises Nordsachsen" schafft Klarheit. 


			
				PDF schrieb:
			
		

> 2. In der Öffentlichkeit sind Menschenansammlungen von *mehr als 5 Personen* [>5] untersagt. Bei einem unbeabsichtigten Zusammentreffen von mehr als 5 Personen ist ein Abstand von 1,5 m zu jeder anderen Person einzuhalten


https://www.landkreis-nordsachsen.de/f-Download-d-file.html?id=3528 (PDF / Download)





			
				https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaft/corona-strafen-so-teuer-sind-verstoesse-von-bussgeldern-bis-haftstrafen-a-e8dd44ca-32ed-4772-a493-4df8b2bc4e09 schrieb:
			
		

> Um diese Verbote durchzusetzen, darf der Staat hart durchgreifen. Das Infektionsschutzgesetz sieht in den Paragraphen 73 bis 75 für Verstöße Geldbußen von *bis zu 25.000 Euro* vor - und Freiheitsstrafen von *bis zu zwei Jahren*. Wenn sich jemand ansteckt, sind sogar *bis zu fünf Jahre Haft möglich*.
> Wer gegen ein Kontaktverbot oder eine Ausgangssperre verstößt, begeht also im Einzelfall eine Straftat.




Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass das mittlerweile jeder weiß. Die Verordnungen gibt es doch schon seit Wochen.


§ 73 IfSG - Einzelnorm
§ 74 IfSG - Einzelnorm
§ 75 IfSG - Einzelnorm

____________________________________________________________________________________




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wegen systematischer Verletzung der Rechte am eigenen Bild.



Das ist soweit ich weiß kein Offizialdelikt. Da müsste man also selbst Strafantrag stellen, bzw. kommt wohl auf dem zivilrechtlichen Weg da besser. 



			
				§ 33 KUG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer entgegen den §§ 22, 23 ein Bildnis verbreitet oder öffentlich zur Schau stellt.
> 
> (2) Die Tat wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt.




____________________________________________________________________________________

Die Gerichte lassen die Maskenpflicht alle bestehen:
VG Hamburg: Eilantrag gegen Maskenpflicht erfolglos | LTO.de
VGH Hessen: Die Maskenpflicht bleibt  | LTO.de
BayVGH im Eilverfahren: Maskenpflicht bleibt | LTO.de


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dadurch ist das ganze teurer geworden. Fast 10 Euro mehr + 2 Euro Aufwandspauschale.





RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß alle 4-6 Wochen zum Friseur sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden.


Ich geh sogar alle 2 Wochen.
Mit dem Preisaufschlag kann mich das dann mal locker 60-70€ im Monat kosten.
Au weia


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2020)

Kauf dir einen elektrischen Haarschneider. Jeden Monat so ein Haufen Geld für ein paar Haare zum Fenster rauszuwerfen...


----------



## INU.ID (7. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus womoeglich schon seit 2019 in Europa | GMX


Virologe Kekule warnt vor Lockerungen: "Viraler Orkan im Herbst" | GMX


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2020)

Was ist daran verwunderlich das Corona im Herbst wieder kommt?
Herbst ist Grippe-Saison.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was ist daran verwunderlich das Corona im Herbst wieder kommt?
> Herbst ist Grippe-Saison.


Und deswegen ist alles eine Grippe? 
Korrelation != Kausalität


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Und deswegen ist alles eine Grippe?
> Korrelation != Kausalität



Na ist doch logisch, sterben tun wir alle, daher ist Tod ist auch gleich Tod, wenn interessiert es da ob es ein Tod durch Unfall, Fahrlässigkeit, Altersschwäche, oder einen vorsätzlichen Mord war.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmYUQnndTLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2020)

Meine Frau hatte auch ein paar Masken genäht aus Baumwollstoff (aber mit der Nähmaschine). 
Selbst wenn die einlagig sind kann man kaum darunter atmen.
Wir hatten noch ein paar Einweg-Masken geschenkt bekommen und die mal probiert. Darunter kann man deutlich besser atmen.
Ich glaube das ist eine Art Vlies Stoff.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2020)

YouTube

Möchte nicht wissen was Herr Nuhr da an Gegenwind einstecken muss.
Ich find´s aber toll das er sich so dazu äußert.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich find´s aber toll das er sich so dazu äußert.


Nur was er wohl leider auch noch nicht begriffen hat (bei seinen ganzen Relativierungen): ohne die Schutz-Maßnahmen hätte es hier ganz anders ausgesehen.
Das ist nicht einfach nur ein Gängelei des Staates um die Bürger zu ärgern.
So stellt er es aber da.

Sonst mag ich ihn nur seine Einstellung hierbei finde ich ********. Genauso wie seine Einstellung zu "Fridays for Future".


----------



## Slezer (7. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich geh sogar alle 2 Wochen.
> Mit dem Preisaufschlag kann mich das dann mal locker 60-70€ im Monat kosten.
> Au weia


Der Friseur ist (sagen wir Mal) 10€ teurer pro Besuch. Du gehst im Monat 2 Mal.

Das macht 20€ mehr im Monat, nicht 60-70€


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Friseur ist (sagen wir Mal) 10€ teurer pro Besuch. Du gehst im Monat 2 Mal.
> 
> Das macht 20€ mehr im Monat, nicht 60-70€



Ich wollte auf 60-70€ Friseurkosten, und nicht Mehrkosten hinaus.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (7. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur was er wohl leider auch noch nicht begriffen hat (bei seinen ganzen Relativierungen): ohne die Schutz-Maßnahmen hätte es hier ganz anders ausgesehen.



Und wie? 100 Tote mehr oder 1000, oder 3? Das weiß keiner. Und auf welche Maßnahmen beziehst du dich? Kontaktsperre, Hygienemaßnahmen, Großveranstaltungen?
Die Kontaktsperren traten auf dem Höhepunkt der Infiziertenzahlen in Deutschland in Kraft (22.3.). Seitdem geht es rückwärts. Die Maskenpflicht bildet sich in der Kurve überhaupt nicht ab.
Also woher nimmst du deine Gewissheit?


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Und wie? 100 Tote mehr oder 1000, oder 3? Das weiß keiner. Und auf welche Maßnahmen beziehst du dich? Kontaktsperre, Hygienemaßnahmen, Großveranstaltungen?
> Die Kontaktsperren traten auf dem Höhepunkt der Infiziertenzahlen in Deutschland in Kraft (22.3.). Seitdem geht es rückwärts. Die Maskenpflicht bildet sich in der Kurve überhaupt nicht ab.
> Also woher nimmst du deine Gewissheit?


Die Kurve ist schon vorher leicht runter gegangen weil Großveranstaltungen zuerst verboten wurden und die Leute vorher schon etwas vorsichtiger wurden.
Die Maskenpflicht kann man da schlecht rausrechnen.
Aber ohne die Kontaktsperre und Schließungen von Restaurants etc, wäre die Kurve weiter  exponentiell angestiegen. Und gerade das Expoentielle macht das Ganze so gefährlich und schwer berechenbar.
Weil wir laut Experten ja noch am Anfang der Pandemie standen.
Und eigentlich immer noch stehen, wenn man sich mal die Infiziertenzahlen relativ zur Bevölkerung anguckt.  Das sind vielleicht 1% (mit Dunkelziffer).
Für das Ziel "Herdenimmunität" sehr ungünstig. Da kann man nur versuchen die niedrig zu halten bis ein Impstoff gefunden wird.
Nur ist das sehr schwer mit den ganzen Lockerungen. Die Kurve wird mit Sicherheit wieder ansteigen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Weil die Maskenpflicht gleichzeitig mit anderen Lockerungen gab.


Wie ich schon gesagt habe, lässt sich aus der Heinsbergstudie keine Dunkelziffer für ganz Deutschland ableiten, weil die Dunkelziffer unterschiedlich ist:
Heinsberg-Studie zu Coronavirus: Falsche Rechnung mindert Aussagekraft | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Mai 2020)

Mehr infizierte- mehr kritische Fälle- mehr Tote wie in Spanien Italien UK , USA schlag mich tod 

Dann können wir auch 500 000 intensivbetten haben, bringr auch nixs viel , wen man aber keine Personal dafür hat, da sieht man auch wenn das Gesundheitssystem am Anschlag ist. 

Deutschland-> Krankenschwester-> kümmert sich um mehr Patienten als in andere Länder - infizieren sich auch - ersatz keine- intensivpfleger noch weniger. Hirn vorhanden? 

Tackert euch bitte ne Patientenverfügung auf euerm Kopf, Zusammenhang mit corona, bitte keine Behandlung, weil ist doch nixs. 


 langsam reicht mir echt echt , da kommen die wieder rausgekrochen


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Tackert euch bitte ne Patientenverfügung auf euerm Kopf, Zusammenhang mit corona, bitte keine Behandlung, weil ist doch nixs.


Oh man, nur weil man wegen Corona nicht gleich zum Bunker-Bauer wird und dem Corona-Fanclub beitritt, hat man automatisch keine Rechte mehr auf Krankenhaus-Dienstleistungen.
Ihr seid mir so Vögel.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Wenn man so fahrlässig ist, das man u.a. auch Ärzte und Pfleger ansteckt, dann schon.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Mai 2020)

Wir hatten bis jetzt  Glück  ; das man hier nicht soweit war , wo unser medizinisches Personal selektieren mussten; wer Behandlung bekommt und wer Hops geht; wie in andere Länder .

wollt ihr diese Leute es zumuten ; denkt ihr sowas ist leicht oder was . .? 
Wollt ihr dafür grade stehen, wieso Person A und nicht Person B vor deren Angehörigen.?   Machst du das ? 



Wieso nicht &#8218; du siehst es ja halb so wild &#8218; also tacker dir ne Patientenverfügung auf Kopf &#8218; damit wir....falls mal hart kommt&#8216; wir dann freie Kapazitäten haben   du kannst ja spezifizieren.... was mit Corona zutun hat&#8216; bitte keine Behandlung &#8218; aber dafür habt ihr ja kein arsch. 

Hast schon mal jemanden reanimiert und derjenige ist dir trotzdem verstorben.
Ist Kein tolles Gefühl.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Oh man, nur weil man wegen Corona nicht gleich zum Bunker-Bauer wird und dem Corona-Fanclub beitritt, hat man automatisch keine Rechte mehr auf Krankenhaus-Dienstleistungen.
> Ihr seid mir so Vögel.


Ich dachte das ist nur ne normale Grippe?
Alle, die sterben wären sowieso bald gestorben und hatten Vorerkrankungen?
Für was braucht man dann Krankenhaus-Dienstleistungen bei einer normalen Grippe? 
Oder willst du damit sagen, dass es doch keine Grippe ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ist nur ne normale Grippe?
> Alle, die sterben wären sowieso bald gestorben und hatten Vorerkrankungen?
> Für was braucht man dann Krankenhaus-Dienstleistungen bei einer normalen Grippe?
> Oder willst du damit sagen, dass es doch keine Grippe ist?



Vielleicht rennt er ja auch bei jeder normalen Grippe direkt in die Notaufnahme. 

Andere Geschichte:

War vorhin kurz zur Bank und da ist mir unterwegs eine Frau über den Weg gelaufen die wohl auch definitiv wieder ein Fall für die Kategorie dümmster Mundschutz den man sich ausdenken kann war, trug sie doch eine Schlafmaske als Mundschutz über dem Mund.

Für alle die nicht wissen wie so eine Schlafmaske ausschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

RKI beendet Virus-Briefings: Raus aus dem Rampenlicht | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2020)

Warten wir mal ab,
so ganz geheuer ist mir die Geschwindigkeit der Lockerungen nicht. 

Ich habe da schon meine Zweifel,
ob jetzt jeder Landes- oder Stadtkreis über
die Manpower verfügt,
um überhaupt die Infektionsketten nachverfolgen zu können.


----------



## muadib (7. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch. Gerade die Türkei und Russland haben durch ihre starken Anführer die Krise extrem gut gemeistert, wenn man die verfügbaren Resourcen berücksichtigt.



Dann hat Nordkorea alles richtig gemacht. Die haben Null Infektionen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Friseurbesuch: Das sind die Corona-Auflagen | GMX
> 
> Na super, keine Bartpflege.



Die armen Hipster tun mir jetzt schon leid.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei weniger Viren ist der Verlauf leichter.
> Beim Singen und lauten Sprechen, bzw. beim Sprechen während des Essens und Trinkens (z.B. im Restaurant) werden viele Viren übertragen.
> 
> Wie hoch die Viruslast sein muss, hängt dann vom eigenen Immunsystem und den Andockstellen der Zellen ab.



Wäre nicht schlecht wenn man sich mit einer Virusmenge infizieren könnte, durch die man Antikörper bildet, aber keinen schweren Krankheitsverlauf hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> War vorhin kurz zur Bank und da ist mir unterwegs eine Frau über den Weg gelaufen die wohl auch definitiv wieder ein Fall für die Kategorie dümmster Mundschutz den man sich ausdenken kann war, trug sie doch eine Schlafmaske als Mundschutz über dem Mund.
> 
> Für alle die nicht wissen wie so eine Schlafmaske ausschaut:
> 
> ...




Mal sehen wann die ersten Menschen mit solchen Masken zu sehen sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Wäre nicht schlecht wenn man sich mit einer Virusmenge infizieren könnte, durch die man Antikörper bildet, aber keinen schweren Krankheitsverlauf hat.



Das kannst du aber nur schwer beeinflussen, wenn dich jemand anhustet.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens gestern beim Friseur. Der Mundschutz muß vor dem Betreten aufgesetzt werden.
> Wenn man reinkommt Hände desinfizieren.  Haare waschen ist Pflicht. Ich habe meine Haare vorher immer zu Hause gewaschen. Aber das zählt nicht, muß man da machen lassen.
> Dadurch ist das ganze teurer geworden. Fast 10 Euro mehr + 2 Euro Aufwandspauschale.
> Man mußte auch, zu Erfassung der Personendaten, vorher noch einen kleinen Zettel ausfüllen, mit seinen Daten wie Name und Anschrift.
> ...



Du Glücklicher 

Ich muß noch bis Ende nächster Woche warten,
eher gabt es halt keinen Termin.
Ab Sonntag gehen ja die Temperaturen wieder runter,
da kann man seine Coronamatte kurzzeitig unter 
einer Mütze verstecken.


----------



## Lotto (7. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher
> 
> Ich muß noch bis Ende nächster Woche warten,
> eher gabt es halt keinen Termin.
> ...



Ich hab erst Ende Mai nen Termin bekommen.
Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## blu3fire (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ist nur ne normale Grippe?
> Alle, die sterben wären sowieso bald gestorben und hatten Vorerkrankungen?
> Für was braucht man dann Krankenhaus-Dienstleistungen bei einer normalen Grippe?
> Oder willst du damit sagen, dass es doch keine Grippe ist?



Was heißt hier nur "normale Grippe". Eine Influenza Grippe kann genauso wie Corona mildere und schwere Verläufe haben.
Auch hier kann es zu Komplikationen, Lungenentzündung etc. kommen wo ein Krankenhausaufenthalt notwendig wird, besonders bei älteren Mitmenschen und Vorerkrankten.
Und eine Influenza herauszuspielen ist wohl auch nicht richtig. Die steht mit Corona auf einem Lvl. hier kann man zwar impfen, was die Ansteckungsrate natürlich deutlich senkt, aber ein 100% Schutz ist dadurch auch nicht gewährleistet.
Umsonst ist eine Influenza nicht meldepflichtig...ich glaube einige verwechseln hier die Influenza mit einem grippalen Infekt, welcher oh Wunder durch Corona-Viren hervorgerufen wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Auch hier kann es zu Komplikationen, Lungenentzündung etc. kommen wo ein Krankenhausaufenthalt notwendig wird, besonders bei älteren Mitmenschen und Vorerkrankten.


Aber die sterben doch eh früher oder später 


> Und eine Influenza herauszuspielen ist wohl auch nicht richtig. Die steht mit Corona auf einem Lvl. hier kann man zwar impfen, was die Ansteckungsrate natürlich deutlich senkt, aber ein 100% Schutz ist dadurch auch nicht gewährleistet.
> Umsonst ist eine Influenza nicht meldepflichtig...ich glaube einige verwechseln hier die Influenza mit einem grippalen Infekt, welcher oh Wunder durch Corona-Viren hervorgerufen wird.


Du meinst wohl herunterzuspielen, aber alles gut.
Grippe = Influenza
Erkältung = grippaler Infekt
Da bringt niemand was durcheinander, außer ihr vielleicht Covid19 und Grippe


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ist nur ne normale Grippe?
> Alle, die sterben wären sowieso bald gestorben und hatten Vorerkrankungen?
> Für was braucht man dann Krankenhaus-Dienstleistungen bei einer normalen Grippe?
> Oder willst du damit sagen, dass es doch keine Grippe ist?


Wie über mir schon erwähnt kann dich auch eine normale Grippe ausnocken.
Wie schlimm mich eine Grippe erwischen würde, kann ich garnicht sagen. Ich weis nicht mal wann ich die letzte Grippe hatte, geschätzt vor 20 Jahren.
Klar, Husten, Schnupfen oder auch mal etwas Fieber bekommt man immer mal wieder, aber eine richtige Grippe?
Und wegen Grippe-Risiko begebe ich mich auch nicht in Isolation.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Mai 2020)

In SL-HO wird jetzt auch Munter gelockert... egal, ich bleibe erstmal vorsichtig!


----------



## JePe (7. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF?



Auch Dir einen wunderschoenen guten Tag.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt Menschenleben gegeneinander aufrechnen?



Kannst Du bitte die Textstelle zitieren, wo ich das tue? Ich denke nicht. Du musst meine Ansichten nicht teilen, aber Du solltest mir auch nichts in den Mund legen, nur um Dich dann in gerechter Eregung daran abarbeiten zu koennen. Und erregt scheinst Du mir allenthalben zu sein. Zur Erinnerung, das hier stand am Anfang und war Deine Aussage:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn "die Gesellschaft" das nicht aushält, dann soll sie sich doch eine Kugel durch die Kopf jagen. Aber keine Krankheit verbreiten, die MEIN Leben gefährdet. Andere Leute töten ist nicht Sinn von "Gesellschaft".



Dieser maximalpolemischen Verkuerzung habe ich entgegengehalten, dass "die Gesellschaft" die Summe aller Individuen ist und dass die dich schon vor Corona potenziell lebensbedrohlich gefaehrdet haben. Ansonsten gaebe es keine (bis zu) 20.000 Tote durch sog. Krankenhauskeime (keine Ahnung, wo Deine Zahl herkommt) und keine mehreren Tausend Verkehrstote jaehrlich - trotz ach so ausgefuchster Bekaempfungsstrategien (Fun Fact - arbeitest Du in einem Krankenhaus oder kennst jemanden, der es tut? waere es nicht eindeutig zurueckverfolgbar koennte ich Dir eine interne Anweisung einer Universitaetsklinik zum Thema Krankenhauskeime praesentieren, nach deren Lektuere Du Dir ganz sicher zwei Mal ueberlegen wuerdest, in ein Krankenhaus zu gehen) und Verkehrsregeln samt ausgekluegelter Konzepte wie Fusswegen. Meine - von Dir entweder unverstandene oder geflissentlich ignorierte - Aussage war, dass kein Konzept Dir vollstaendige Sicherheit gibt. Und wenn man das erstmal akzeptiert hat, koennte man im naechsten Schritt ja ueber Konzepte nachdenken, die nicht nur Dein Beduerfnis nach Sicherheit beruecksichtigen, sondern auch das Beduerfnis anderer nach Freiheit, Planbarkeit oder was auch immer. Denkanstoss - wuerde jeder Maximalforderungen erheben wie Du und als Alternative nur die "Kugel im Kopf" anbieten, saehe es finster aus im Land.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso genau ist das ein Argument dafür, bei *6000* Corona-Toten im vergangenen Monat die Anti-Corona-Maßnahmen zu reduzieren? Deiner "Logik" nach müsste man dann ja sämtliche Reserveantibiotika für die Landwirtschaft in beliebiger Menge freigeben. Könnte die Produktion garantiert um ein paar Prozent steigern und bei den einhergehenden Todesfällen wäre eine Steigerung um Faktor 4 oder 5 ja vollkommen okay, oder?



Nochmal, leg mir keine Boshaftigkeiten in den Mund, nur um sie dann wiederlegen zu koennen. Ich habe mit keiner Silbe ueber Antibiotika gesprochen und auch keine Prozentrechnung betrieben. Wenn Du ueber Sterblichkeit sprechen moechtest, wie waere es damit: der Altersmedian eines "Corona-Toten" (was ein schwammiger Begriff ist, der so inzwischen auch kaum noch verwendet wird) betraegt 81 Jahre. Die Lebenserwartung in Deutschland betrug 2019 durchschnittlich ... 78 (Männer) bzw. 83 (Frauen) Jahre. Belastbare Zahlen, die fuer eine signifikante Uebersterblichkeit sprechen, gibt es aktuell noch nicht.

Und Ja, ich verstehe absolut, dass das auch eine Folge des sog. Lockdowns ist. Ich verschliesse aber auch nicht die Augen vor der Wahrheit - dass der naemlich nicht endlos aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Stattdessen brauchen wir Konzepte, um die "neue Normalitaet" zu gestalten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deienn "Armbinden?" ein paar Punkte Godwins einheimsen wolltest, sei an dieser Stelle erinnert, dass die bekanntesten deutschen Armbindenträger zunächst weniger als 10% der Bevölkerung das Recht auf freie Bewegung entzogen haben.



Mit Armbinden meine ich das Stigmatisieren von Erkrankten. Spahn wollte eine Positiv-Stigmatisierung per Immunitaetspass, ich denke den Ansatz nur konsequent zu Ende. Und da Du Dich ja aktuell scheinbar in aeusserster Gefahr waehnst, sollte Dir das entgegenkommen. Denkanstoss - niemand zwingt Dich, Menschenansammlungen aufzusuchen. Anstatt nur blindwuetig um Dich zu schlagen koenntest Du ja die Eigenverantwortung einfach ein wenig hochfahren ... ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange es potentiell Infizierte sind, sind sie dagegen ein hohes Risiko dessen Ausbreitung in der Öffentlichkeit einem Drittel der Bevölkerung wahlweise das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrheit nimmt oder das Recht, ihre Wohnung zu verlassen.



Godwin-Alarm: Internieren wir diese Subjekte doch einfach in Lagern (mit Erntehelfern tun wir das ja schon, damit der coronafuerchtige Biodeutsche sich auch bloss unter wohligem Froesteln seinen Spargel im Supermarkt kaufen kann). Menschen mit Rechten scheinen es fuer Dich ja ohnehin nicht mehr zu sein.

Denkanstoss - bleib doch einfach selbst zuhause ... ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den meisten anderen Fällen, in denen jemand mein Leben bedroht, habe ich ein Recht auf Selbstverteidigung. Nur bei z.B. Terroristen, militärischen Angriffen durch andere Staaten und Corona-Infizierern bin ich machtlos und wie extra geschaffene Institutionen für zwei der drei Beispiele zeigen, ist es genau dann Aufgabe des Staates, mein Grundrecht auf köperliche Unversehrtheit zu verteidigen.



Wer genau hat denn Dein Leben bedroht und ist ungestraft davongekommen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider hast du die Quelle dafür vergessen, was deinen Beitrag zu noch mehr Zeitverschwendung macht, als er es eh schon ist.



Seltsam, ich habe in Deinem Rant auch keine Quellen gefunden. Aber da Du so nett darum gebeten hast:

Krankenhauskeime
Sterbezahlen
Altersmedian
Lebenserwartung


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

BayVGH im Eilverfahren: Maskenpflicht bleibt | LTO.de


----------



## INU.ID (7. Mai 2020)

Ungewoehnliche Massnahmen: Der skurrile Kampf gegen das Virus | GMX


Die "Corona Cops":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit0r:

Holy shit, dat seh ich ja jetz erst, der trägt unter dem Helm sogar noch ne Maske. Bei augenscheinlich zumindest leicht tropischen Temperaturen.

Respekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Mit Armbinden meine ich das Stigmatisieren von Erkrankten. Spahn wollte eine Positiv-Stigmatisierung per Immunitaetspass, ich denke den Ansatz nur konsequent zu Ende. Und da Du Dich ja aktuell scheinbar in aeusserster Gefahr waehnst, sollte Dir das entgegenkommen. Denkanstoss - niemand zwingt Dich, Menschenansammlungen aufzusuchen. Anstatt nur blindwuetig um Dich zu schlagen koenntest Du ja die Eigenverantwortung einfach ein wenig hochfahren ...


Die "Armbinde" sehe ich anders. Jeder, der in diesem Staate erkrankt ist, kommt unter strenge Quarantäne. Der positiv Ausweis ist nur die Sicherheit, dann man kein Infektionsträger mehr sein kann. Ob es nun im Sinne der Gleichberechtigtung der Bevölkerung ein Weg wäre, Immunisierten mehr Freiheiten zu geben, ist durchaus zu diskutieren. Ich habe das vor Wochen schon angeregt, sehe es inzwischen aber wieder kritisch, weniger wegen Stigmatisierung als wegen dann sofort aufkommender Coronapartys, um eine Infektion überwunden zu haben.

Du musst es positiv bewerten. Wer einen solchen Ausweis hätte, müsste dann auch arbeiten. Im Gegenzug würde ich allen ohne positiv Ausweis auch anbieten, freiwillig in Kurzarbeit zu geben, zur eigenen Sicherheit. Über das Für- und Wider sollte man zumindest diskutieren und mehrheitlich abstimmen. So etwas darf nicht von Spahn oder Mutti alleine entschieden werden. Dafür sind die Folgen zu weitreichend.

Und hier mal wieder ein schöner Fall, was alles schief gehen kann und wie schnell sich Hotspot bilden können:
_"... Im Allgemeinen Krankenhaus in Harburg mussten zwei Stationen wegen  Corona schließen. Schuld war nach SPIEGEL-Recherchen ein Pflegeheim. Es  teilte nicht mit, dass eingelieferte Patienten mit dem Virus infiziert  sein könnten. ..,"_
Corona in Krankenhaus in Hamburg-Harburg: &#8222;Bei uns wurde ein Ausbruch vertuscht&#8220; - DER SPIEGEL

Liest man den Artikel, ist es etwas komplizierter. Das Pflegeheim unterrichtete angeblich die Rettungssanitäter. Ob das wirklich geschah und ob die Rettungssanitäter es an das Krankenhaus meldeten ist offen. Dann genauso sein, dass sie die Schutzanzüge nach dem Aufenthalt im Pflegeheim wieder abgelegt haben, die Patienten hatten ja keinen positiven Test. 

Aber es zeigt, wie Informationsketten funktionieren oder eben nicht und wie schnell ein einziger Infizierter oder eine Infizierte gerade in Krankenhäuser  oder anderen Einrichtungen mit hoher Menschendichte zu massiven Problemen führen können. Es liegt wie immer am Verhalten einzelner. Die strengsten Maßnahmen versagen, wenn Menschen sie umgehen und auch sehr freiheitliche Maßnahmen können ausreichen, wenn sich Menschen verantwortungsbewußt verhalten.


----------



## JePe (7. Mai 2020)

Ich bin nicht per se gegen Konzepte, bei denen Immune beweglicher gemacht werden. Beim derzeitigen Reifegrad der Tests halte ich es als Laie aber fuer viel zu frueh, darueber nachzudenken - und "Arbeitspflicht" ... das ist wieder so ein Godwin-Begriff, bei dem ich allergroesste Bauchschmerzen habe.

So oder so war das ja auch nicht sein Ansatz. Er hat von "potenziell Infizierten" gesprochen und sich offen fuer die Idee gezeigt, solchen Menschen - er selbst spricht von 1/3 der Bevoelkerung, aus welchem Hut auch immer er diese Zahl gezaubert hat - wahlweise das Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit oder ihre Bewegungsfreiheit abzusprechen. Entweder hat er sich arg ungelenk ausgedrueckt - was im Kontext aber nicht wirklich mein Eindruck ist - oder er stellt sich einen Umgang mit Infizierten vor wie Hoecke mit Auslaendern: ein paar wohltemperierte Grausamkeitem zum Schutze des Volkskoerpers im Allgemeinen und zum Schutze seines Koerpers im Besonderen. Ich bin schon ein bisschen entsetzt, dass so ein Satz 1. von ihm kommt und 2. unwidersprochen geblieben ist.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der positiv Ausweis ist nur die Sicherheit, dann man kein Infektionsträger mehr sein kann. Ob es nun im Sinne der Gleichberechtigtung der Bevölkerung ein Weg wäre, Immunisierten mehr Freiheiten zu geben, ist durchaus zu diskutieren. Ich habe das vor Wochen schon angeregt, sehe es inzwischen aber wieder kritisch, weniger wegen Stigmatisierung als wegen dann sofort aufkommender Coronapartys, um eine Infektion überwunden zu haben.



Es bringt auch nichts, solange nicht bestätigt ist, dass die Immunität nach Infektion länger als 5 Jahre bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die "Armbinde" sehe ich anders. Jeder, der in diesem Staate erkrankt ist, kommt unter strenge Quarantäne. Der positiv Ausweis ist nur die Sicherheit, dann man kein Infektionsträger mehr sein kann. Ob es nun im Sinne der Gleichberechtigtung der Bevölkerung ein Weg wäre, Immunisierten mehr Freiheiten zu geben, ist durchaus zu diskutieren. Ich habe das vor Wochen schon angeregt, sehe es inzwischen aber wieder kritisch, weniger wegen Stigmatisierung als wegen dann sofort aufkommender Coronapartys, um eine Infektion überwunden zu haben.
> 
> Du musst es positiv bewerten. Wer einen solchen Ausweis hätte, müsste dann auch arbeiten. Im Gegenzug würde ich allen ohne positiv Ausweis auch anbieten, freiwillig in Kurzarbeit zu geben, zur eigenen Sicherheit. Über das Für- und Wider sollte man zumindest diskutieren und mehrheitlich abstimmen. So etwas darf nicht von Spahn oder Mutti alleine entschieden werden. Dafür sind die Folgen zu weitreichend.



Naja,

damit fängt die Spaltung unserer Gesellschaft in der Krise erst mal an.

Von daher ein klares Nein.

Wir müssen jetzt alle gemeinsam durch diese Krise kommen,
irdgendwie schaffen wir das schon. 
Wir dürfen jetzt nur nicht zulassen,
das die Interessen verschieden gewichtet werden.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Deswegen muss auch klar gegen die illegalen Demos vorgegangen werden. Schließlich haben es die Landeregierungen angekündigt, klar gegen vorsätzliche Verstöße vorzugehen und das auch Haftstrafen drohen. 
Z.B. Sachsen kuendigt Freiheitsstrafen bei Menschenansammlung an | Freie Presse - Sachsen
Das jetzt von der Polizei auch ausgeführt werden. 
Hat nicht gerade die AfD immer gefordert, dass die Polizei bei Straftaten hart durchgreifen soll?!


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hat nicht gerade die AfD immer gefordert, dass die Polizei bei Straftaten hart durchgreifen soll?!



Wo sind denn jetzt diese "Weltenretter" eigentlich?

Hat in den letzten zwei Monaten irgendjemand etwas
sinnvolles von dieser Gruppierung gehört?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Die demonstrieren jetzt gegen Corona, nachdem ihnen erst alles zu wenig beschränkt war. 
Kritik an Corona-Massnahmen: Radikaler Wandel | tagesschau.de



> *Rechte Medien und Parteien klagen über ein Merkel-Corona-Regime, gegen das Widerstand nötig sei. Noch vor wenigen Wochen wurde der Kanzlerin hingegen vorgeworfen, sie unterschätze die Gefahr.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> damit fängt die Spaltung unserer Gesellschaft in der Krise erst mal an.
> 
> Von daher ein klares Nein..


Wäre es nicht lobenswert zum Schutze aller, wenn Arbeitgeber z.B. besonders exponierte Jobs wie an der Kasse, in der Notaufname etc. mit Immunisierten besetzen würden? Wir wählen an vielen Stellen im Arbeitsrecht nach Kriterien aus, z.B. dürfen Frauen generell weniger heben oder in der Industrie keinen Dreischichtdienst machen. Das wird zum Schutze doch auch akzeptiert.

Es gibt ja unterschiedliche Optionen, um es umzusetzen. Von der Armbinde mit sechsstrahliger Sonne für Immunisierte bis hin zu einer Meldepflich beim Arbeitgeber, der dann unterschiedlich einteilen kann gibt es viele Optionen.



JePe schrieb:


> ... Beim derzeitigen Reifegrad der Tests halte ich  es als Laie aber fuer viel zu frueh, darueber nachzudenken -


Dieser Aspekt ist natürlich sehr wichtig, und frage ich auch bei jedem Test, ober er spezifisch genug ist. Bisher sind es die Tests meines Wisserns nach nicht. Sie taugen einzig und festustellen, dass man keine Infektion hatte. Schalgen die Tests an, sagt es wenig darüber aus, welches Coronavirus es war. 

Und "Laie", mein lieber JePe sind wir in quasi allem, was wir tun und machen, Entscheidungen treffen müssen wir trotzdem. Sich hinter angeblichen Spazialisten zu verstecken, wie es Richter mit Gutachtern machen, ist in vielen Fällen gefährlich, weil Gutachter ebenso massive Fehler machen. Ich maße mir als Generalistin nach Jahrzehnten der Bildung durchaus an, auf Basis von wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen in vielen Fällen entscheiden zu können. Naja, für mich entscheiden, nicht für alle, das ist ein großer Unterschied.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ein bisschen entsetzt, dass so ein  Satz 1. von ihm kommt und 2. unwidersprochen geblieben ist.


Ich lese hier schon lange nicht mehr alles und habe mir angewöhnt, nicht mehr jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen. Prinzipiell kann ich den Gedankengängen des von Dir angemahnten Users im großen und ganzen Folgen. Ich bin mein Leben lang eingeschränkt worden und niemanden in der Gesellschaft interessiert das. Ich habe daraus gelernt, dass unsere Gesellschaft Einschränkungen von Minderheiten, z.B.Strecken- oder gar  Ortsperrungen für Motorradfahrer, wie es sie im Schauinsland oder Badenweiler gibt, oder zumindest gab, ich war lange nicht mehr da, akzeptiert.

Und noch sind wir nur auf der Ebene der Diskussion. Da halte ich persönliche Angriffe oder Diskreditierungen andere immer für obsolet, denn eine freie und sachliche Diskussion muss es erlauben, alles auf den Tisch zu bringen. Zumindest, solange es nicht übliche menschenfeindliche Ansätze wie_ "alle erschießen"_ oder ähnliche rechtsextreme Grütze sind. Hier geht es um eine ganz andere Ebene.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Dafür gibt es aber viel zu wenige Immune. Das bekommt man nicht mal im medizinischen Bereich hin.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir wählen an vielen Stellen im Arbeitsrecht nach Kriterien aus, z.B. dürfen Frauen generell weniger heben oder in der Industrie keinen Dreischichtdienst machen. Das wird zum Schutze doch auch akzeptiert.


Woanders braucht man Impfschutz gegen bestimmte Krankheiten (Hepatitis zB.) oder es wird ein Führungszeugnis gefordert.
Ich finde die Grundidee hinter einem Immunitätsnachweis gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur fürchte ich, dass es dann Benachteiligungen gegen Nicht-Immune geben wird...


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht lobenswert zum Schutze aller, wenn Arbeitgeber z.B. besonders exponierte Jobs wie an der Kasse, in der Notaufname etc. mit Immunisierten besetzen würden?



Theoretisch ja.

Nur ohne eine flächendeckende permanente Testung,
kann man auch den wirklichen "Durchseuchungsgrad" gar nicht feststellen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Vor allem kann man das Fachpersonal noch nicht impfen.

Und es ist wie gesagt noch nicht klar, wie lange eine Immunisierung anhält.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vor allem kann man das Fachpersonal noch nicht impfen.
> 
> Und es ist wie gesagt noch nicht klar, wie lange eine Immunisierung anhält.



Ja, das ist und bleibt für eine lange Zeit unser Problem.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die demonstrieren jetzt gegen Corona, nachdem ihnen erst alles zu wenig beschränkt war.
> Kritik an Corona-Massnahmen: Radikaler Wandel | tagesschau.de



Deshalb heißen sie ja auch AfD: Jeden Tag alternative Positionen zu jeder Lebenslage. Hauptsache, man kann den ach so besorgten Wutbürgern zum Munde reden ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja.
> 
> Nur ohne eine flächendeckende permanente Testung,
> kann man auch den wirklichen "Durchseuchungsgrad" gar nicht feststellen.


Aber wir wissen doch, wer eine offizielle Infektion hatte und wer geheilt durch die Krankheit kam. Das sind doch immerhin 140.000 Menschen. Und genau die könnten einen Ausweis bekommen, der ihnen an vielen Stellen Dinge erlaubt, die anderen nicht erlaubt sind. Die Gruppe mag klein sein, es ist aber eine ganze Großstadt wie Göttingen. Als "Geheilter" kann man sich ziemlich veräppelt vorkommen, bestimmte Maßnahmen einhalten zu müssen oder weiterhin mit einem Berufsverbot belegt zu werden.

Warum z.B. sollten diese 140.000 ihre Angehörigen im Pflegeheim nicht besuchen dürfen? Man erzeugt gerade bei dieser Gruppe für bestimmte Maßnahmen großes Unverständnis.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Die neuen Fallzahlen auf Kreisebene der letzten 7 Tage.
Jetzt habe ich auch verstanden, was in der Tabelle mit Inzidenz_7T gemeint ist. Das sind die daneben stehenden (absoluten) Fälle bezogen auf die Einwohnerzahl des Landkreises, also auf die 100.000 Einwohner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell liegen weiterhin der LK Greiz und heute neu der LK Rosenheim im roten Bereich.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum z.B. sollten diese 140.000 ihre Angehörigen im Pflegeheim nicht besuchen dürfen? Man erzeugt gerade bei dieser Gruppe für bestimmte Maßnahmen großes Unverständnis.



Weil immer noch nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass die Leute weiterhin andere anstecken.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2020)

Greiz hat einen bestimmten Grund: Corona-Massentest: Im Kreis Greiz Klarheit uebers Wochenende erzwungen | Gera | Ostthueringer Zeitung
Wäre interessant wie die Zahlen aussehen würden, wenn man soetwas in allen Landkreisen bundesweit machen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die neuen Fallzahlen auf Kreisebene der letzten 7 Tage.



Die Zahlen sehen erst einmal harmlos aus, geht man ins Detail, kommt man zu einer anderen Bewertung. Nehmen wir z.B. Hannover mit seinen 500.000 Einwohnern in der Gruppe mit 5-25 neuen Fällen. Das sind also in Summe 25-125 neue Fälle in der Stadt in der letzten Woche. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass es pro bekannt Infiziertem 5 unbekannt Infizierte gibt und diese ebenfalls eine Woche Menschen anstecken können, laufen in unserer Stadt ca. 100-600 "Todesengel" herum _(böser Begriff, bitte mit einem Lächeln der Überspitzung lesen)_. 

Das ist, gehört man zur Gruppe der besonders Gefährdeten, immer noch eine Menge, zumindest ist mir das viel zu viel, um mich aller Maßnahmen zu entledigen. Ich nehme das Thema weiterhin ernst und handele für mich auf Basis dieser Zahlen weiterhin vorsichtig. Sicher ist sicher. Und dann beobachte ich, wie sich aktuelle Lockerungen auswirken. Ich war z.B. vor zwei Wochen bei einer Zahnreinigung, die Behandelte war aber ziemlich gut rundum verpackt und einige Dinge, die Viren besonders gut verbreiten wurden nicht angewendet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dieser Aspekt ist natürlich sehr wichtig, und frage ich auch bei jedem Test, ober er spezifisch genug ist. Bisher sind es die Tests meines Wisserns nach nicht. Sie taugen einzig und festustellen, dass man keine Infektion hatte. Schalgen die Tests an, sagt es wenig darüber aus, welches Coronavirus es war.


Aufgrund der Funktionsweise der PCR, also eine Vervielfältigung des "Gen-Materials", kann es keine False-Positives geben. Nur False-Negatives. Dies ist dem Umstand zu verschulden, dass man genug "Material" braucht, um eine "Kolonie" wachsen zu lassen.
Sind auf dem Abstrich nun zu wenige Viren, kann es sein, dass diese nicht nachgewiesen werden. Aus dem nichts kommen aber keine Viren auf den Abstrich. Abgesehen von menschlichen Fehlern in den Labors.
Nach dieser Testmethode kann man genau zwischen Covid-19 und anderen Coronaviren unterscheiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Funktionsweise der PCR


Das gilt für die laufende Infektion, ja. Wir reden aber über Antikörpertests und Antikörper sind eine ganz andere und unspezifischere Sache.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Greiz hat einen bestimmten Grund: Corona-Massentest: Im Kreis Greiz Klarheit uebers Wochenende erzwungen | Gera | Ostthueringer Zeitung
> Wäre interessant wie die Zahlen aussehen würden, wenn man soetwas in allen Landkreisen bundesweit machen würde.



Wobei der Massentest gemacht wurde, weil dort schon seit Wochen die höchsten Zahlen in Mitteldeutschland waren. 

Siehe 01.04.2020 und 20.04.2020:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sehen erst einmal harmlos aus, geht man ins Detail, kommt man zu einer anderen Bewertung. Nehmen wir z.B. Hannover mit seinen 500.000 Einwohnern in der Gruppe mit 5-25 neuen Fällen. Das sind also in Summe 25-125 neue Fälle in der Stadt in der letzten Woche. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass es pro bekannt infiziertem 5 unbekannt infizierte gibt und diese ebenfalls eine Woche Menschen anstecken können, laufen in unserer Stadt ca. 100-600 "Todesengel" herum. Das ist, gehört man zur Gruppe der besonders Gefährdeten immer noch eine Menge, zumindest ist mir das viel zu viel, um mich aller Maßnahmen zu entledigen.



Ich hätte auch eher so bei einstelligen bis niedrigen zweistelligen Fällen im ganzen Bundesland erst gelockert. Währen also für Sachsen etwa 10 bis 40 pro 4 Millionen Einwohner, also 0,25-1,00 pro 100.000 Einwohner. 
Hätte man bis dahin die Ausgangssperre komplett gelassen, wäre man vielleicht sogar schon soweit. 

Aber jetzt ist es zumindest politisch entschieden worden und man hat endlich eine Obergrenze.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das gilt für die laufende Infektion, ja. Wir reden aber über Antikörpertests und Antikörper sind eine ganz andere und unspezifischere Sache.


Achso 
Sorry then


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sie taugen einzig und festustellen, dass man keine Infektion hatte.



Was auch sinnvoll ist. Sie schließen einfach eine alte Infektion aus. Aufgrund der nicht nachgewiesenen Immunität, lässt sich aus einem positiven Antikörper-Test eh nicht auf Immunität schließen. 
Ein negativer Test sagt aber zu 100%, dass man es noch nicht hatte. 



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/antikoerpertests-roche-corona-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test hat den Angaben zufolge eine Sensitivität von 100 Prozent und eine Spezifität von 99,8 Prozent.
> Erstere gibt den Prozentsatz der Betroffenen an, bei denen die Infektion tatsächlich erkannt wird. Letztere sagt aus, wie viele Gesunde von dem Test auch tatsächlich als gesund erkannt werden. Roche-Präsident Franz sprach von einem völlig "neuen Qualitätsniveau".



Corona in Deutschland: Drei Millionen Antikoerpertests auf dem Weg | tagesschau.de


Zumindest wenn  man nicht den Billigkram aus dem Ausland nimmt: Corona-Krise in den USA: Schwemme fehlerhafter Antikoerpertests | tagesschau.de


Ein negativer Antikörpertest hat also vor allem als Warnung, dass man es noch nicht hatte, zu dienen und dass man damit besonders vorsichtig sein muss.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Mai 2020)

Sowas müsste besser laufen 
Corona in Krankenhaus in Hamburg-Harburg: „Bei uns wurde ein Ausbruch vertuscht“ - DER SPIEGEL

48 Ärzte und pflegekräfte waren unter Quarantäne, da findet man nicht schnell Ersatz und dann die zusätzliche Belastung für die Patienten die sich infiziert haben.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Da wäre durchaus eine Strafanzeige wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung (§ 229 StGB) / Tötung (§ 222 StGB) durch Unterlassen (§ 13 StGB) drin.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOuqhh7A7T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2020)

"Neue Phase der Pandemie": RKI stellt regelmaessige Pressekonferenz ein - n-tv.de

Gerade jetzt nach den ganzen Lockerungen finde ich das verfrüht.


----------



## Elistaer (7. Mai 2020)

In Thüringen wird viel frei gegeben aber der Kreis in dem ich arbeite ist eigentlich der Hotspot ganz Ostdeutschlands.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wäre durchaus eine Strafanzeige wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung (§ 229 StGB) / Tötung (§ 222 StGB) durch Unterlassen (§ 13 StGB) drin.


Wer soll denn angezeigt werden?
- Das Pflegeheim, welches die Sanitärer informierte, oder auch nicht?
- Die Sanitäter, die das Krankenhaus informierten, oder auch nicht?
- Das Krankenhaus, was Informationen irgnorierte, oder auch nicht?

Die Wahrheitsfindung könnte schwierig werden und ebenso erhellend.
Mit etwas Glück lassen sich Meldeweg verbessern.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein negativer Antikörpertest hat  also vor allem als Warnung, dass man es noch nicht hatte, zu dienen und  dass man damit besonders vorsichtig sein muss.


Dafür taugt er, genau dafür. Er taugt aber nicht als Ausweis für 
_"Ich muss keine Massnahmen mehr einhalten"._ Darum ging es.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer soll denn angezeigt werden?
> - Das Pflegeheim, welches die Sanitärer informierte, oder auch nicht?
> - Die Sanitäter, die das Krankenhaus informierten, oder auch nicht?
> - Das Krankenhaus, was Informationen irgnorierte, oder auch nicht?



Das Pflegeheim, dass das Krankenhaus nicht direkt informiert hat und jetzt tut, als weiß es von nichts. 




RyzA schrieb:


> "Neue Phase der Pandemie": RKI stellt regelmaessige Pressekonferenz ein - n-tv.de
> 
> Gerade jetzt nach den ganzen Lockerungen finde ich das verfrüht.



Hatte ich vorhin schon verlinkt:


DKK007 schrieb:


> RKI beendet Virus-Briefings: Raus aus dem Rampenlicht | tagesschau.de



Es geht darum, dass jetzt die lokalen Behörden zuständig sind. Die sind auch schneller, da es eben immer gedauert hatte, bis die Zahlen beim RKI waren.

Wie haben jetzt im Landkreis nun schon seit Anfang des Monats keine neuen Infektionen, laut Webseite des Landkreises. 
Morgen sollten wir also dann auch endlich weiß auf der Karte sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bezüglich der Antikörpertests hat Lesch einen Neutralisationstest vorgestellt, mit dem sich Falsche-Positive Antikörpernachweise feststellen lassen.
Leschs Kosmos: Corona - Wege aus der Krise - ZDFmediathek

Auch die zwei Grafiken aus dem Video sind interessant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links ist der Zeitraum, in dem der PCR-Test und der Antikörpertest anschlägt zu sehen. Rechts ist der Verlauf aller Todesfälle aus 24 EU-Ländern in den letzten Jahren zu sehen.


_______________________________________________________________________________________________


@RyzA Wenn dir Nuhr nicht mehr gefällt, würde ich dir Florian Schröder empfehlen. Der nimmt gerade die ganzen Corona-Verschwörungs-Spinner auseinander.
Florian Schroeder Satireshow - Comedy & Satire im Ersten - ARD | Das Erste

_______________________________________________________________________________________________


Die USA haben nun die 75.000 Toten erreicht.


----------



## keinnick (8. Mai 2020)

Ein interessanter Artikel hinsichtlich der bisherigen Mutationen des Virus:





> Ständige Veränderungen: Forscher haben bei Genanalysen schon hunderte Mutationen beim Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 nachgewiesen &#8211; bei einer davon verschwanden sogar gut 80 RNA-Basen auf einmal. Doch welche Folgen diese Mutationen haben, ist strittig. Einige scheinen das Virus weniger aggressiv zu machen, andere könnten dagegen seine Infektiosität erhöhen. Und auch für die Impfstoff-Entwicklung sind einige Mutationen relevant.
> 
> Quelle: Hunderte Mutationen bei SARS-CoV-2 &#8211; die Auswirkungen sind jedoch strittig Wie stark ist das Coronavirus mutiert? - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

Wobei eine bessere Anpassung an den Wirt, und damit eine geringere Letalität bei höherer Infektionsrate, die normale Evolution wäre. 

Deshalb bleiben die Restaurants und Kneipen auch noch zu. Damit das Virus keinen Wirt findet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei eine bessere Anpassung an den Wirt, und damit eine geringere Letalität bei höherer Infektionsrate, die normale Evolution wäre.


Und wie kommt ein Virus dahin? In dem mehrere Stämme oder Mutationen ausprobieren, was passiert. Und hier und da wird die Sterblichkeit sehr hoch sein, diese Virenstämme verbreiten sich dann weniger stark. Damit eine Selektion erfolgt, muss aber zuerst eine hohe Sterblichkeit vorhanden sein.

Das Virus macht jetzt schon alles richtig. Lange Inbukationszeit und in einem Wirt, der Kranken- und Totenpflege betreibt, ist ein toter Wirt kein Nachteil. Es gibt 7,5 Milliarden Wirte. Wenn eine Milliarde stirbt, gibt es immer noch genug zum Parasitieren.

Ja, langfristig,  in vielen Generationen, wird das Virus schwächer werden. Oder besser, unser Immunsystem wird sich anpassen. Das geht schneller.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

Hab doch immer gesagt, dass das SBA einfach mit den Daten 1 Monat hinterher hängt.


> Derzeit liegen damit vorläufige Daten bis 12. April vor.




@Rotkaeppchen: 
Mittlerweile ist das Corona-Virus auch auf PCs zu finden. 
Infektionsgefahr im Netz &#8211; Corona-Malware, Teil 2: Upcycling alter Huete | heise online


*Hinweise auf erste Corona-Fälle in Frankreich schon im November*

_13:31 Uhr_
In Frankreich verstärken sich die Hinweise auf erste Infektionen mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus schon im November oder Dezember - die ersten Fälle in Europa wären demnach vier bis sechs Wochen früher aufgetreten als bisher bekannt. Eine medizinische Studie des Albert-Schweizer-Krankenhauses im elsässischen Colmar kommt zu diesem Schluss.
Dafür werteten die Forscher gut 2450 computertomografische Untersuchungen der Lunge bei Patienten der Klinik nachträglich noch einmal aus. "Erste Fälle" gab es demnach am 16. November. Danach sei ein "sehr langsamer Anstieg" bis Ende Februar erfolgt und schließlich eine deutliche Beschleunigung mit Höhepunkt am 31. März, erklärte die Privatklinik.
Zu Wochenbeginn war in Frankreich ein Fall von Covid-19 bekannt geworden, der auf den 27. Dezember zurückgeht - vier Tage bevor China erstmals Fälle in Wuhan an die Weltgesundheitsorganisation meldete. Ein nördlich von Paris lebender Franzose wurde nachträglich mit einem Corona-Test auf Basis der PCR-Methode positiv getestet. Dafür wurde eingefrorenes Probenmaterial genutzt.


*"Spiegel" berichtet von mehr als 600 Infizierte in Fleischindustrie*

_13:18 Uhr_
In deutschen Schlachtbetrieben sind nach "Spiegel"-Informationen bislang mehr als 600 Mitarbeiter positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet worden. Meist hätten sich rumänische Werkvertragsarbeiter angesteckt, die oft in Gemeinschaftsunterkünften lebten, berichtete das Magazin unter Berufung auf Behörden. Demnach wurden beim baden-württembergischen Produzenten Müller Fleisch in den vergangenen Wochen etwa 300 Infizierte registriert, beim Unternehmen Westfleisch in Nordrhein-Westfalen mehr als 200.
"In den Betrieben darf weitergearbeitet werden, weil die Behörden davon ausgehen, die Lage mit den verfügten Quarantänemaßnahmen unter Kontrolle zu haben", schrieb das Blatt. Demnach dürfen Mehrbettzimmer nur von Partnern oder Familien bewohnt werden, die Fleischproduzenten verweisen zudem auf verstärkte Hygiene in ihren Betrieben. Die Firma Vion allerdings habe ihren Schlachtbetrieb im schleswig-holsteinischen Bad Bramstedt nach einem Corona-Ausbruch mit mehr als 100 Infizierten geschlossen.
Die stellvertretende SPD-Fraktionsvorsitzende Katja Mast sagte dem Magazin, die seit Mitte April geltenden Vorgaben des Arbeitsministeriums würden "nach allem, was ich weiß, in kaum einer Unterkunft" für Arbeitskräfte eingehalten. Sie will künftig die Fleischproduzenten selbst statt Subunternehmen für die Wohnsituation haften lassen: "Das Geschäftsmodell mit den prekären Unterkünften für osteuropäische Arbeiter muss beendet werden", forderte die SPD-Politikerin.


*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern testet in allen Heimen*

_13:08 Uhr_
Die flächendeckenden, freiwilligen Corona-Tests in Alten- und Pflegeheimen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern haben begonnen. Damit werde erstmals bundesweit ein Testschwerpunkt auf Bewohner und Beschäftigte von stationären Pflegeeinrichtungen sowie Einrichtungen der Tages- und Kurzzeitpflege gelegt, teilte Gesundheitsminister Harry Glawe mit.
Insgesamt sollen landesweit rund 25.000 Pflegebedürftige sowie rund 15.000 Beschäftigte untersucht werden. Bewohner und Personal sollen zunächst innerhalb von zwei Wochen zwei Mal getestet werden. Das Personal soll anschließend ein weiteres Mal getestet werden, um Einflüsse wie beispielsweise Urlaub oder Krankheit besser erfassen zu können.



Auch gut:
Sachsen: Lehrer koennen sich auf Corona testen lassen - DER SPIEGEL
Corona-Tests für das gesamte pädagogische Personal an Schulen: Lehrkräfte in Sachsen können sich ab Juni auf Landeskosten testen lassen. Das Programm könnte auch auf Kitas ausgeweitet werden.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMclnySkXy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

LSG zum Missbrauchspotenzial des 'Corona-Hartz-IV':
LSG München zu Hartz-IV-Leistungen für Selbstständige - Corona bietet kein Schlupfloch für versteckte Ersparnisse | LTO.de

LSG Hessen zu Sozialhilfe: Kein Mehrbedarf fürs Hamstern | LTO.de

________________________________________________________________________________


*Landkreis Coesfeld verschiebt Lockerungen*

_15:46 Uhr_
Nordrhein-Westfalen hat als erstes Bundesland den erst am Mittwoch beschlossenen Notfallmechanismus bei einem gehäuften Auftreten von Coronavirus-Infektionen in Kraft gesetzt. Nach dem erhöhten Infektionsgeschehen in einem Schlachtbetrieb im Landkreis Coesfeld sind dort die geplanten Lockerungen der Anti-Corona-Maßnahmen in dem betroffenen Landkreis um eine Woche auf den 18. Mai verschoben, wie Landesgesundheitsminister Karl-Josef Laumann mitteilte. Von dieser Entscheidung ausgenommen seien die Schulen und Kitas, sagte Laumann. Die Kinder könnten auch in Coesfeld nach dem landesweit geltenden Stufenplan wieder in Kindergärten und Schulen gehen.
Laumann ordnete gleichzeitig die vorläufige Schließung des Schlachtbetriebs an, in dem die gehäuften Infektionen auftraten. Der Notfallmechanismus soll greifen, wenn es in einem Landkreis oder einer kreisfreien Stadt mehr als 50 Neuinfektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner gibt. Laut Laumann liegt die Zahl in Coesfeld aktuell bei 61 Neuinfektionen je 100.000 Einwohner. Dies liegt vor allem an dem Schlachthof, bei dem 151 Infizierte festgestellt wurden. In NRW sollen nun alle 17.000 bis 20.000 Mitarbeiter in Schlachthöfen getestet werden. Bislang gebe es aber in anderen Landkreisen keinen Grund zur Sorge, sagte Laumann.


*Auch Landkreis in SH überschreitet Grenze für Neuinfektionen*

_13:48 Uhr_
Nach dem thüringischen Landkreis Greiz und dem nordrhein-westfälischen Kreis Coesfeld hat auch der Landkreis Steinburg in Schleswig-Holstein die festgelegte Obergrenze neuer Corona-Infektionen überschritten.
Der Kreis selbst gab bekannt, dass 87 neue Fälle gemeldet wurden. Die meisten Infizierten sind Beschäftigte eines Schlachthofs in Bad Bramstedt (Kreis Segeberg). Ein Großteil der Arbeitskräfte ist auf dem Gelände einer Kaserne im Kreis Steinburg in einer Gemeinschaftsunterkunft untergebracht. In dem Schlachthof gab es insgesamt bereits 109 Infektionen.
Die Grenze liegt bei 50 Infektionen je 100.000 Einwohnern innerhalb einer Woche. Der Landkreis hat 131.000 Einwohner, der Wert liegt den Angaben zufolge damit bei 66 Neuinfektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für die Statistikfreunde
> 
> Sterblichkeit in Deutschland durch Corona ueber dem Durchschnitt
> 
> Laut Statistischem Bundesamt gibt es auch in Deutschland eine Übersterblichkeit, auch zu den Jahr wo es viele Grippe Tote gab.



Und das ist nur die banale Gesamtsterblichkeit. Vermutlich hat es aber in den letzten Wochen auch deutlich weniger Verkehrstote geben, weniger tödliche Berufsunfälle, etc.. Die Sterblichkeit durch nicht-Corona ist also sogar gesunken, während die kombinierte Sterblichkeit aus nicht-Corona und Corona steil anstieg => letztere war und ist sehr hoch.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Seitdem die Corona-Schutzverordnungen Ansammlungen und Versammlungen (also auch Demos / Großveranstaltungen) sowie die Teilnahme daran verbieten.  Corona: Gilt ein Versammlungsverbot? - Bussgeldkatalog 2020
> Bei den Corona-Demos ohne geglichen Abstand und ohne Mundschutz, sowie der Verleugnung des Corona-Virus ist glasklar von Vorsatz auszugehen.



Die Verbote wurden längst von Karlsruhe zurückgepfiffen, Demonstrationen sind erlaubt. Man muss sich nur an Auflagen halten. Bei diesen Demos haben das zwar viele nicht gemacht, aber bei "keinen Abstand halten" gibt es immer mindestens zwei potentielle Verwantwortliche und du kannst anhand der Handy-Daten nicht sehen, wer von den beiden der Täter ist. Somit sind auf deren Grundlage keine polizeilichen Maßnahmen möglich, im Gegenteil gelten gemäß der Unschuldsvermutung mindestens 50% der Leute auf der Demo als Opfer und dazu kommen noch die nicht-Demo-Teilnehmer in der gleichen Funkzelle, die deine Generalüberwachung ebenfalls betreffen würde. Eine Funkzellenabfrage wäre also alles andere zielgerichtet und "Gefahrenabwehr" wäre sie, aufgrund der nachgelagerten Auswertung sowieso nicht.
=> allessamt unzulässig.



> Das ist soweit ich weiß kein Offizialdelikt. Da müsste man also selbst Strafantrag stellen, bzw. kommt wohl auf dem zivilrechtlichen Weg da besser.



Betrifft diese Unterscheidung nicht nur Anfachtsverdachte, also dass die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht aktiv danach suchen muss? Du sprichst hier ja davon unter Verstoß gegen besagte Rechte illegal erstellte Ausnahmen systematisch zu erfassen und polizeilich auszuwerten. Müssen dann nicht auch alle einhergehenden Delikte bearbeitet werden, oder dürfen Polizisten einen Gesetzesbruch sehen, dokumentieren und dann untätig bleiben?




Poulton schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen elektrischen Haarschneider. Jeden Monat so ein Haufen Geld für ein paar Haare zum Fenster rauszuwerfen...



Mir fällt nur eine Frisur ein, die zwingend schon nach 2 Wochen intensiver Nachbehandlung bedarf und bei der würde ich keinen Haarschneider, sondern Enthaarungscreme empfehlen 




RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Frau hatte auch ein paar Masken genäht aus Baumwollstoff (aber mit der Nähmaschine).
> Selbst wenn die einlagig sind kann man kaum darunter atmen.
> Wir hatten noch ein paar Einweg-Masken geschenkt bekommen und die mal probiert. Darunter kann man deutlich besser atmen.
> Ich glaube das ist eine Art Vlies Stoff.



Wenn es euch nur darum geht, dem Gesetz zu genügen: Nimm Seiden- oder andere dünne Tücher. Normal dicken Bauwollstoff für Oberbekleidung kannst du vergessen.
Wenn es darum geht, einen effektiven Schutz zu gewährleisten: Nehmt einen Kredit auf und kauft ordentliche Schutzmasken. Alles andere ist nur kurze Zeit als Einwegprodukt effektiv und soviel kann man schlecht selber nähen.




muadib schrieb:


> Die armen Hipster tun mir jetzt schon leid.



Die haben doch eh verloren. Wir kann man ein echter Hipster sein, wenn man Corona nicht schon 2018 vor allen anderne hatte?



> Mal sehen wann die ersten Menschen mit solchen Masken zu sehen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist kein MUND- UND auch kein NASENschutz 
Aber hier sollte es Inspiration geben:
maske mund geschlossen - Ecosia




JePe schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte die Textstelle zitieren, wo ich das tue? Ich denke nicht.



Du kannst gerne darlegen, wieso du auf meine Ausführung "es gab bislang schon zu viele Tote, jetzt wird das Schutzniveau weiter abgesenkt" mit anderen Todesstatistiken reagierst. Ich sehe da nur zwei Interpreationsmöglichkeiten:
- Bezugsloses Offtopic
- Einen Relativierungsversuch nach dem Motto "soviele Tote sind doch vollkommen okay"



> Dieser maximalpolemischen Verkuerzung habe ich entgegengehalten, dass "die Gesellschaft" die Summe aller Individuen ist und dass die dich schon vor Corona potenziell lebensbedrohlich gefaehrdet haben. Ansonsten gaebe es keine (bis zu) 20.000 Tote durch sog. Krankenhauskeime (keine Ahnung, wo Deine Zahl herkommt)



Hierher, in direktem Zusammenhang mit multiresistenten Keimen gepostet, aber leider ohne Angabe der Primärquelle. Ich hoffe, dass du diesem Poster trotzdem vertraust?


JePe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen ca. 20.000 Tote jaehrlich.





> und keine mehreren Tausend Verkehrstote jaehrlich - trotz ach so ausgefuchster Bekaempfungsstrategien (Fun Fact - arbeitest Du in einem Krankenhaus oder kennst jemanden, der es tut? waere es nicht eindeutig zurueckverfolgbar koennte ich Dir eine interne Anweisung einer Universitaetsklinik zum Thema Krankenhauskeime praesentieren, nach deren Lektuere Du Dir ganz sicher zwei Mal ueberlegen wuerdest, in ein Krankenhaus zu gehen) und Verkehrsregeln samt ausgekluegelter Konzepte wie Fusswegen. Meine - von Dir entweder unverstandene oder geflissentlich ignorierte - Aussage war, dass kein Konzept Dir vollstaendige Sicherheit gibt.



Nein, das tut es nicht. Aber in beiden deiner Beispiele sorgen die Konzepte für eine deutlich höhere Sicherheit, als wie sie bei Corona selbst mit den jetzt aufgehobenen Maßnahmen hatten. Und insbesondere beim Straßenverkehr habe ich als Individuum die Möglichkeit, mein Schutzniveau weiter deutlich zu steigern, in dem ich selbst aufpasse. Ich bin den Gefährdern nicht schutzlos ausgeliefert. Bei Corona ist das anders. Die Gefahr ist nicht nur ungleich größer, sondern sie beginnt unmittelbar vor meiner Haustür und ich habe keine Möglichkeit zu Gegenmaßnahmen außer mich zu Hause einsperren.



> Ich verschliesse aber auch nicht die Augen vor der Wahrheit - dass der naemlich nicht endlos aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Stattdessen brauchen wir Konzepte, um die "neue Normalitaet" zu gestalten.



Wir kehren aber nicht zu einer "neuen" Normalität zurück. Was da draußen abläuft ist alte Normalität mit einem nutzlosen Wisch vor der Fresse. Und der vom dir postulierten Zwang zu einer weitestgehenden Aufhebung löst sich auch in Luft auf, wenn man alte Finanz-, Wirtschafts- und Vermögensstrukturen nicht als unverrückbares Dogma erachtet. Dass ist das genaue Gegenteil von "neu".



> Mit Armbinden meine ich das Stigmatisieren von Erkrankten. Spahn wollte eine Positiv-Stigmatisierung per Immunitaetspass, ich denke den Ansatz nur konsequent zu Ende.



Okay, dieser Zusammenhang kam bei mir nicht an. Missverständniss.



> Denkanstoss - niemand zwingt Dich, Menschenansammlungen aufzusuchen. Anstatt nur blindwuetig um Dich zu schlagen koenntest Du ja die Eigenverantwortung einfach ein wenig hochfahren ... ?



So? Mich zwingt niemand zur Arbeit zu gehen? Mich zwingt niemand, mir Nahrungsmittel in Läden zu kaufen? Ich habe leider keinen Acker, auf dem ich mich selbst versorgen kann. Ich habe gut 60 m², die ich selbst zuverlässig schützen kann und außerhalb davon bin darauf angewiesen, dass mich der Staat vor Leuten schützt, die Corona-Eindämmung als vernachlässigbar machen. Macht der Staat aber nicht, im Gegenteil.



> Wer genau hat denn Dein Leben bedroht und ist ungestraft davongekommen?



Potentiell jeder einzelne, der nicht abschließend auf Corona-Freiheit geprüft wurde und sich mir auf weniger als 2-3 m Entfernung annähert. Das sind bei jedem normalen Wocheneinkauf schon rund ein Dutzend Leute. Bei jedem Arbeitsweg während der Hauptverkehrszeiten ein weiteres halbes Dutzend je Richtung - und wie man aus diversen Threads zu meiner Einstellung bezüglich Pendeln weiß, habe ich einen kurzen Arbeitsweg. Bei meiner Freundin sind es täglich 2-3 Dutzend ohne ÖPNV. Mit explodieren die Zahlen.



> Seltsam, ich habe in Deinem Rant auch keine Quellen gefunden. Aber da Du so nett darum gebeten hast:
> 
> Krankenhauskeime
> Sterbezahlen
> ...



Irgendwie muss dir da schon wieder ein Fehler unterlaufen und die entscheidende Quelle entfallen sein. Ich spreche hier über eine Krankheit, die unter den Bedigungen des Lockdowns allein im April 5400 Menschen in Deutschland getötet hat, obwohl diese sich soweit möglich in komplett geschützte Räume zurückgezogen hatten. Deine Formulierungen suggerieren, dass du vergleichbare Bedrohung im Straßenverkehr belegen wolltest, also 5400 Tote/Monat = 65000 Todesopfer im Jahr und das nur in dem Teil des Verkehrs, bei das Opfer nicht durch eigene Unachtsamkeit zum Unfall beigetragen, sondern sich in Bereichen aufhielten, die gemäß Verkehrsregeln komplett sicher sein sollten.

Davon lese ich deinen Quellen nichts. Stattdessen redest du selbst von 3000 Verkehrstoten, wodrunter normalerweise sehr viele selbst Verantwortliche oder zumindest Unachtsame sind. Zieht man die ab, bleiben vielleicht 100 bis 150 unschuldige Opfer. Und dass wir gegen die keine weiteren Maßnahmen zusätzlich zu der bereits verdammt umfangreichen und relativ sorgfältig überwachten Regulierung (ausgenommen natürlich Parken mit Behinderung ) unternehmen, führst du als Argument dafür ein, dass wir die bislang gegen Corona unternommen Maßnahmen, die so schwach waren, dass Corona um den !Faktor 40! gefährlicher ist, weitestgehend einstellen können.

Soweit jedenfalls mein Verständnis deiner Aussage. Wenn du etwas anderes sagen wolltest, brauche ich wohl einen zweiten Anlauf, ehe ich es kapiere.




JePe schrieb:


> So oder so war das ja auch nicht sein Ansatz. Er hat von "potenziell Infizierten" gesprochen und sich offen fuer die Idee gezeigt, solchen Menschen - er selbst spricht von 1/3 der Bevoelkerung, aus welchem Hut auch immer er diese Zahl gezaubert hat - wahlweise das Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit oder ihre Bewegungsfreiheit abzusprechen. Entweder hat er sich arg ungelenk ausgedrueckt - was im Kontext aber nicht wirklich mein Eindruck ist - oder er stellt sich einen Umgang mit Infizierten vor wie Hoecke mit Auslaendern: ein paar wohltemperierte Grausamkeitem zum Schutze des Volkskoerpers im Allgemeinen und zum Schutze seines Koerpers im Besonderen. Ich bin schon ein bisschen entsetzt, dass so ein Satz 1. von ihm kommt und 2. unwidersprochen geblieben ist.



Da wurde ich wohl grundsätzlich missverstanden. Ich sehe grob drei Gruppen in der Bevölkerung:
- Diejenigen, denen die bisherigen Maßnahmen ebenso wie die jetzigen weitestgehend egal sind (vor allem Kinder)
- Diejenigen, die die bisherigen Maßnahmen als zu belastend empfunden haben und die für ihr persönliches Vernügen bereit sind, ein steigendes Infektionsrisiko in Kauf zu nehmen.
- Diejenigen, die aufgrund von Vorschädigungen mit einem tödlichen Verlauf einer Corona-Infektion rechnen müssen und deswegen ein steigendes Infektionsrisiko nicht in Kauf nehmen können.

Erstere Gruppe spielt für die weitere Überlegung keine Rolle, die anderen beiden Gruppen dürften sich, wenn man sich die Zahlen zu Vorerkrankungen anguckt, ähnlich groß sein, sodass wir uns eine quantitative Überlegung ala "sollten einige wenige für ganz viele zurückstecken müssen?" an dieser Stelle schenken können. Es stehen also bereitwillig-Corona-Verbreiter gegen Corona-um-jeden-Preis-Vermeider. Der Stand im April kann in Anbetracht von 5400 Corona-Toten bereits als weit auf Seiten der "Verbreiter"-Fraktion betrachtet werden, die jetzt erfolgten Lockerungen reduzieren den öffentlichen Infektionsschutz noch einmal deutlich bis nahe null. Das heißt auf die Belange der "Corona Vermeider" wird praktisch gar keine Rücksicht mehr genommen, sie sind Opfer der restlichen "Gesellschaft" (die in dieser Situation eher eine Feindschaft darstellt). Und diese Risiko hat jetzt noch täglich die Wahl zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Sie bleibt zu Hause. Ihr Recht auf freie Bewegungsfreiheit wurde zugunsten der "Verbreiter"-Fraktion aufgehoben
b) Sie wagt sich unter deutlichem Risiko einer tödlichen Infektion nach draußen. Ihr Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit wurde zugunsten der "Verbreiter"-Fraktion aufgehoben

Wer werktätig ist, dem wird meist und jetzt, mit Öffnung der Geschäfte noch sehr viel häufiger, selbst diese Wahl genommen und direkt b) vorgeschrieben.

Und in dieser Situation muss man sich dann von den -ich bleibe bei der Bezeichnung- Corona-Deppen auch noch an den Kopf werfen lassen, es ginge um DEREN Grundrechte?
Welche denn? Das Menschenrecht auf Shopping?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht lobenswert zum Schutze aller, wenn Arbeitgeber z.B. besonders exponierte Jobs wie an der Kasse, in der Notaufname etc. mit Immunisierten besetzen würden? Wir wählen an vielen Stellen im Arbeitsrecht nach Kriterien aus, z.B. dürfen Frauen generell weniger heben oder in der Industrie keinen Dreischichtdienst machen. Das wird zum Schutze doch auch akzeptiert.



Jein. Die Akzeptanz endet bereits jetzt regelmäßig, wenn flexibler einsetzbare, leistungsfähigere Arbeitskräfte für diesen ihren Mehrwert auch mehr Lohn erhalten. Es werden sogar systematische Diskriminierungsstrukturen geschaffen, um das auszugleichen, dabei betrifft es bislang nur sehr wenige Berufszweige. Künftig würde es aber alle betreffen. Das ist eine massive Steigerung der Ungerechtigkeit und ich weiß nicht wirklich, ob es dadurch besser wird, dass es statt einem unveränderbaren Merkmal diesmal eins ist, dass man selbst in der Hand hat, in dem man sich lebensgefährlich infiziert.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man bis auf weiteres nicht weiß, ob eine wirkungsvolle Immunisierung vorliegt und auch diejenigen, die Corona lebend überstanden haben, vielleicht gar kein Interesse an oder keine Eignung für diese Jobs haben. Du kannst nicht die Buchhalterin in den Not-OP und den Notchirurg in die Buchhaltung setzen, nur weil das Infektionsrisiko in letzterer leichter handhabbar ist. Stattdessen sollte man Bedingungen schaffen, dass an jedem Arbeitsplatz ein gutes Schutzniveau gegeben ist. Z.B. Supermarktkassen sind, soweit ich das beobachten kann, mittlerweile flächendeckend getrennt. Da leben die Regaleinräumer viel gefährlicher, weil sie ihren Job weiterhin während des normalen Kundenverkehrs erledigen sollen. Aber auch vermeintlich sichere Büro- und Industriejobs haben wegen der mangelnden Trennung der Mitarbeiter voneinander ein hohes Infektionsrisiko. Meiner Schätzung nach müsste das die Hauptquelle für Infektionen in späteren Lockdownwochen gewesen sein und da gibt es bis heute allenfalls freiwillige Maßnahmen. Bei meiner Freundin auf Arbeit z.B. kam ein vergrößerter Sicherheitsabstand nur deswegen zustande, weil viele Mitarbeiter wegen Alters oder Kinderbetreuung ganz zu Hause geblieben sind, teilweise auf eigene Kosten als Urlaub. Spätestens wenn die Kitas wieder aufmachen, wird es da richtig kuschelig und die Geschäftsleitung hat außer einer losen Umfrageliste, wer ab 6 und wer bis 20 Uhr arbeiten möchte (Logo: praktisch niemand) keine einzige Maßnahme in Gang gebracht.



> Dieser Aspekt ist natürlich sehr wichtig, und frage ich auch bei jedem Test, ober er spezifisch genug ist. Bisher sind es die Tests meines Wisserns nach nicht. Sie taugen einzig und festustellen, dass man keine Infektion hatte. Schalgen die Tests an, sagt es wenig darüber aus, welches Coronavirus es war.



Die bisherigen Tests dienen halt nicht dem effektiven Einsatz von Arbeitskräften, sondern der Behandlung von Kranken. Da ist ein falsch positives Ergebnis der deutlich akzeptablere Fehler gegenüber einem falsch negativen, also drückt man letztere möglichst auf Null.



> Ich lese hier schon lange nicht mehr alles und habe mir angewöhnt, nicht mehr jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen. Prinzipiell kann ich den Gedankengängen des von Dir angemahnten Users im großen und ganzen Folgen. Ich bin mein Leben lang eingeschränkt worden und niemanden in der Gesellschaft interessiert das. Ich habe daraus gelernt, dass unsere Gesellschaft Einschränkungen von Minderheiten, z.B.Strecken- oder gar  Ortsperrungen für Motorradfahrer, wie es sie im Schauinsland oder Badenweiler gibt, oder zumindest gab, ich war lange nicht mehr da, akzeptiert.



Ist übrigens ein Aspekt, den ich beschissen finde. Was es bräuchte, sind flächendeckende Lärmkontrollen. Die lassen sich ja sogar technisch recht einfach automatisieren. Die Streckensperrungen führen dagegen nur dazu, dass besonders schöne Touren nicht mehr zugänglich sind und jetzt Anwohner von weniger schönen die volle Dröhnung abbekommen. Ich hab zwar begrenztes Mitleid mit Leuten in Vororten, die ihrerseits mit gesundheitsgefährenden lauten/luftverschmutzenden Karren jeden morgen und abend durch die Stadt fahren, um von/zu ihrem schönen Leben im Grünen zu kommen, aber wer tatsächlich auf dem Land arbeitet, sollte nicht an seinem Ruhetag den Krach mancher Biker auf Vergnüngungstrip ertragen müssen.




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Funktionsweise der PCR, also eine Vervielfältigung des "Gen-Materials", kann es keine False-Positives geben. Nur False-Negatives. Dies ist dem Umstand zu verschulden, dass man genug "Material" braucht, um eine "Kolonie" wachsen zu lassen.
> Sind auf dem Abstrich nun zu wenige Viren, kann es sein, dass diese nicht nachgewiesen werden. Aus dem nichts kommen aber keine Viren auf den Abstrich. Abgesehen von menschlichen Fehlern in den Labors.
> Nach dieser Testmethode kann man genau zwischen Covid-19 und anderen Coronaviren unterscheiden.



Ich habs schon mal erklärt, aber da viele hier wohl nur sehr bruchstückhaft lesen, hier nochmal:
PCR vervielfältigt nur. Dass zwar zuverlässig, es gibt aber die zusätzliche und eben deutlich größere Fehlerquelle bei der Erkennung des vervielfältigten Materials. Hier sind sowohl falsch Positive als auch falsch Negative möglich. Und die derzeitigen Testmethoden sind, s.o. zwecks medizinischer Anwendung auf die Vermeidung letzterer zulasten ersterer optimiert.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Was auch sinnvoll ist. Sie schließen einfach eine alte Infektion aus. Aufgrund der nicht nachgewiesenen Immunität, lässt sich aus einem positiven Antikörper-Test eh nicht auf Immunität schließen.
> Ein negativer Test sagt aber zu 100%, dass man es noch nicht hatte.



Nö, auch das nicht mit abschließender Sicherheit. Es gibt mittlerweile mehrere Studien, die Sars-Cov2 eine ausgeprägte Wandelfähigkeit zusprechen. Wer Antikörper gegen einen vom Test nicht erfassten Stamm hat, erhält ein negatives Ergebnis, obwohl er infiziert war. Was aber ehrlich gesagt nicht schadet. Ist er halt genauso blöd dran wie Leute mit mildem Verlauf, die gar keinen Test erhalten haben und sich deswegen ebenfalls noch in voller Gefahr währen - und das möglicherweise nicht einmal zu Unrecht: Die Spezifiztät der Tests gilt auch für das Immunsystem selbst. Wenn du Antikörper hast, die auf einen andere Sars-Cov2-Linie nicht passen, dann kannst du dich mit der auch weiterhin genauso anstecken, wie jeder andere auch. Das ist ja derzeit die große Frage bei Corona - wie weit reicht "Immunität" überhaupt?

Das wird auch bei den Impfstoffen noch spannend. Die kann man zwar absichtlich viel breiter aufstellen, aber nur wenn man einen Überblick hat - und den hatte zu Beginn der Entwicklung niemand. Und selbst dann sind die Möglichkeiten nicht unbegrenzt, wie der umpassende Influenza-Impfstoff vor ein paar Jahren und der resultierende, viel zitierte Massenausbruch gezeigt haben. Da wird es nach der ersten Generation Impfstoffe sicherlich noch einige Updates geben.



> Zumindest wenn  man nicht den Billigkram aus dem Ausland nimmt: Corona-Krise in den USA: Schwemme fehlerhafter Antikoerpertests | tagesschau.de
> [SIZE=[/QUOTE]
> 
> Beinahe jedes Land bezeichnet die Tests aus dem Ausland als minderwertigen Billigkram. Alle außer einem dürften damit falsch liegen und ich würde nicht darauf wetten, das wir dieses eine sind.
> ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt sind auf einmal die Landräte verantwortlich, die schon bisher überarbeitet waren, jetzt schon obendrauf den größten Umbruchung in der kommunalen Finanzierung seit Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs stemmen müssen und weder Vorkenntnisse noch Expertenbeistand haben. WIE SOLL DAS GUTGEHEN???



Ganz einfach: Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Wir Menschen haben eines über die Jahrhunderte garantiert nicht verlernt und das ist "Lernen durch Schmerz". So lange es nicht genug wehtut bewegt man sich erstmal keinen Millimeter bzw. geht immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.

Wir haben noch immer grob 1000 Neuinfektionen pro Tag aber alle sind ja so am Jammern. Statt also noch eine handvoll Wochen durchzuhalten bis wir unter 100 sind (wo man Infektionswege ggf. wieder einzeln nachverfolgen könnte) und dann über gezielte Lockerungen nachzudenken wird jetzt auf Landes- und Kreisebene gelockert bis die Bude kracht. Das Ergebnis wird so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche sein, dass die Infektionszahlen wieder massiv ansteigen werden in 2-3 Wochen und wegen der neuen "50 Neuinfizierte in 7 Tagen"-Regel wieder zurückgerudert werden muss und dann schreien wieder alle (zurecht) über das entstehende Chaos, spätestens dann weiß erst Recht keiner mehr was er wo wie darf und was nicht.


Ich hoffe ja nicht dass es so kommt und die mittlerweile andere generelle Haltung weiter Teile der Bevölkerung die Härte der nun provozierten zweiten Welle abmildert - aber wenn ich mir die Ausgangsbasis Anfang März ansehe (Zweistellige Infiziertenzahl in zwei, drei Landkreisen/Infektionsherden) und mit heute vergleiche (mehrere Tausend Infizierte im ganzen Land verteilt), dann hat die zweite Runde sehr viel mehr Schadenspotential als die erste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2020)

Zumindest in meiner Umgebung beobachte ich, dass rund 80% der Leute noch versuchen, Ansteckungsgefahren zu vermeiden. Das ist zwar nicht genug, um Sicherheit zu geben, zumal es ettlichen Situationen halt auch mit gutem Willen einfach nicht geht, den Abstand einzuhalten, aber das sollte den Anstieg der zweiten Welle verlangsamen. Im Prinzip haben wir jetzt viel mehr Ausgangsherde, aber jeder entwickelt sich langsamer. Bei gleicher Reaktionszeit kämen die gleichen Fallzahlen raus. Die Frage ist nur, wie schnell all die Politiker, die jetzt auf Wirtschaft-über-alles eingeschworen sind, umschwenken können?

Bei der ersten Welle musste man nur auf Landesebene endlich mal akzeptieren, dass es eine Gefahr gibt und wir uns die von anderen Ländern ergriffenen, drastischen Maßnahmen, eh nicht dauerhaft werden sparen können. Bei der zweiten Welle müssen nicht nur mehr Entscheidungsträger erneut einen Handlungsbedarf akzeptieren, sondern sie müssen auch jeder einzelne in diesem Rahmen öffentlich eingestehen, dass ihr heutiger Kurs ******* war. So etwas fällt Politikern verdammt schwer und lässt sie in der Regel nach jedem Strohhalm und jeder Verzögerungstaktik greifen. Verzögerung ist bei Anti-Corona-Maßnahmen tödlich. 

Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Abstimmung von Maßnahmen auf Kreisebene durch die Vielzahl an Beteiligten auch dann noch viel länger dauert, nachdem sich bei allen die Handlungsbereitschaft eingestellt hat. Aber naja - Laschet, Kretschmann & Co wollten halt nicht nur als Retter der Wirtschaft und der Freiheit wahrgenommen werden, sondern auch sicherstellen, dass zum Zeitpunkt eines Backlashs jemand anders in der Verantwortung steht. Dieses Ziel haben sie erreicht. Das Ziel des Schutzes der Bevölkerung nicht, aber das wurde ja auch gar nicht angestrebt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest in meiner Umgebung beobachte ich, dass rund 80% der Leute noch versuchen, Ansteckungsgefahren zu vermeiden.



Zumindest im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten machen die Leute das bei mir auch, ja. Übrigens auch geistige Möglichkeiten - denn bei vielen Menschen ists halt nur gut gemeint wie sie sich verhalten (was meist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht ist). Es ist schwer manchen Mitmenschen zu erklären dass es Schei&#7838;e ist, wenn man sich eine einzelne Stoffmaske zum einkaufen gehen mit mehreren Leuten teilt um ein Extrembeispiel zu nennen (tatsächlich so gesehen ).

Dennoch glaube ich schon, dass der generelle Verhaltenswechsel sehr mächtig ist im Vergleich zu irgendwelchen sinnfreien 800qm-Regelungen oder "du-darfst-kein-Tennis-spielen". Die viel gescholtene Zahl R dürfte durch ein generell vorsichtigeres verhalten der Bevölkerung weit stärker sinken als durch politische Einzel-/Zwangsmaßnahmen. Aber ob das reicht die 2. Welle unter einem Schwellwert zu halten der für das Gesundheitssystem akzeptabel ist? Die bessere da weitaus weniger tödliche Variante diese Welle ganz zu vermeiden bis es Medikamente oder gar ne Impfung gibt habe ich nach den aktuellen Entscheidungen schon aufgegeben.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2020)

Erste Notbremsen wegen Corona gezogen - Ausbrueche in Schlachthoefen | GMX

Das ist erst der Anfang. Bald wird es in Deutschland einen Flickenteppich aus Infektionsherden geben.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Verbote wurden längst von Karlsruhe zurückgepfiffen, Demonstrationen sind erlaubt. Man muss sich nur an Auflagen halten.



Aber halt nur, wenn es eine legale, angemeldete und dann auch genehmigte Demo ist.
Die gibt es, aber halt mit deutlich unter 100 Teilnehmern und strenger Polizeikontrolle, inklusive Namenslisten. 
Das ZDF hatte im Mittagsmagazin einen Autokorso in Berlin begleitet und da gab es ganz strenge Auflagen. Da gab es schon Probleme, weil es inkl. ZDF-Team 24 statt der angemeldeten 20 Teilnehmer waren. 

Ich rede von den illegalen Demos mit mehreren hundert Teilnehmern, die entsprechend strafbar sind. Da muss dann auch entsprechend dagegen vorgegangen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Das ist soweit ich weiß kein Offizialdelikt. Da müsste man also selbst Strafantrag stellen, bzw. kommt wohl auf dem zivilrechtlichen Weg da besser.
> 
> 
> Betrifft diese Unterscheidung nicht nur Anfachtsverdachte, also dass die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht aktiv danach suchen muss? Du sprichst hier ja davon unter Verstoß gegen besagte Rechte illegal erstellte Ausnahmen systematisch zu erfassen und polizeilich auszuwerten. Müssen dann nicht auch alle einhergehenden Delikte bearbeitet werden, oder dürfen Polizisten einen Gesetzesbruch sehen, dokumentieren und dann untätig bleiben?



Sie wird einen selbst bei der Anzeige auf den zivilen Weg bzw. die Privatklage verweisen. Strafanzeige und Strafantrag | th-h.de



			
				https://th-h.de/law/strafanzeige-strafantrag/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Exkurs: Privatklagedelikte
> *Das Gegenstück zu denjenigen Antragsdelikten, bei denen die Staatsanwaltschaft durch Bejahung des besonderen öffentlichen Interesses die Strafverfolgung auch ohne Strafantrag durchführen kann, stellen die Privatklagedelikte dar. Bei diesen übernimmt die Staatsanwaltschaft die Strafverfolgung nicht immer, sondern nur dann, wenn sie zumindest ein (einfaches) öffentliches Interesse an der Strafverfolgung erkennen kann. Kann sie das nicht, so wird der Verletzte auf den Weg der Privatklage verwiesen, § 376 StPO. Die Privatklagedelikte finden sich in einer abschließenden Aufzählung, und zwar in der Strafprozessordnung (§ 374 StPO).
> 
> Für den Verletzten bedeutet die Verweisung auf den Privatklageweg, dass er sozusagen selbst die Aufgabe des Staatsanwaltes nicht nur übernehmen kann, sondern sogar übernehmen muss und unter anderem auch die Verfahrenskosten vorzuschießen und sie bei einem Freispruch anstelle der Staatskasse zu tragen hat. Die Einzelheiten des Privatklageverfahrens sind in §§ 374 ff. StPO geregelt.



Der § 33 KUG  ist im § 374 StPO explizit mit aufgeführt. 
§ 33 KunstUrhG - dejure.org
§ 374 StPO Zulässigkeit; Privatklageberechtigte - dejure.org

______________________________________________________________________________

re:publica: Vom Klimawandel-Leugner ueber die Querfront zum Corona-Verschwoerer | heise online

Corona: AErzte diagnostizieren Infodemie, verschreiben "Algorithmen entgiften" | heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zumindest im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten machen die Leute das bei mir auch, ja. Übrigens auch geistige Möglichkeiten - denn bei vielen Menschen ists halt nur gut gemeint wie sie sich verhalten (was meist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht ist). Es ist schwer manchen Mitmenschen zu erklären dass es Schei&#7838;e ist, wenn man sich eine einzelne Stoffmaske zum einkaufen gehen mit mehreren Leuten teilt um ein Extrembeispiel zu nennen (tatsächlich so gesehen ).



Von den Masken halte ich ja eh nicht viel, mit den 20% die sich keine Mühe geben meinte ich entsprechend andere. Diejenigen, die sich in Supermärkten zwischen ohnehin zu dicht beieinanderstehen Kunden vorbeidrängeln oder die sich umgekehrt mitten in den Weg pflanzen und über längere Zeit verweilen. Diejenigen, die auf der Straße einer an der Hauswand, einer am Auto gegenüber in 1 m Abstand Gespräche führen und erwarten, dass alle anderen dazwischen durchlaufen. Diejenigen, die einen sich an der Ampel 20 cm neben einen stellen. Etc. Das hat auch nichts mit geistiger Überforderung bei der Umsetzung der Empfehlungen zu tun, das sind Verhaltensweisen die schon ohne Corona rücksichtlos wären. Aber es gibt eben diese "Gesellschaft", der die Gesellschaft komplett egal ist.



> Dennoch glaube ich schon, dass der generelle Verhaltenswechsel sehr mächtig ist im Vergleich zu irgendwelchen sinnfreien 800qm-Regelungen oder "du-darfst-kein-Tennis-spielen". Die viel gescholtene Zahl R dürfte durch ein generell vorsichtigeres verhalten der Bevölkerung weit stärker sinken als durch politische Einzel-/Zwangsmaßnahmen. Aber ob das reicht die 2. Welle unter einem Schwellwert zu halten der für das Gesundheitssystem akzeptabel ist? Die bessere da weitaus weniger tödliche Variante diese Welle ganz zu vermeiden bis es Medikamente oder gar ne Impfung gibt habe ich nach den aktuellen Entscheidungen schon aufgegeben.



Ums Gesundheitssystem mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr. Wir haben zwar verdammt spät angefangen, aufzurüsten, aber mittlerweile stehen die Notfallpläne für wenigstens 30000 Intensivpatienten. Da steht schon zu hoffen, das man lange vor erreichen dieser Zahl erkennt, dass man wieder ein Problem hat und wir haben ja nachweislich Maßnahmen in Petto, die die Sache in den Griff bekommen, WENN wir es wollen. Das vom bisherigen Cocktail viele Maßnahmen wenig sinnvoll und andere abwesend waren, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Nicht-Teamsportarten zu verbieten, aber Joggen in überfüllten Parks zu erlauben, ist z.B. dämlich und hatte viel früher korrigiert werden können. Oder zumindest besser begründet - nur klassische Oberschichtsportarten wie Golf, Tennis, Reiten, Rudern/Segeln, etc. freizugeben, aber Fußball zu verbieten, Schwimmbäder geschlossen zu halten, wirft halt auch soziale Fragen auf und das Risiko in Umkleiden und Duschen liegt deutlich über 0, sodass man auch ein Verbot aller Sportarten begründen kann. Aber genau mit dem Statement sollte man auch an die Öffentlichkeit gehen, wenn man Verständnis haben will.

Das bedeutet dann aber eben auch, dass man durchgängig logisch akzeptieren muss und wenn man z.B. gemeinsam genutzte Duschen im Tennis-Club kritisch sieht, dann muss eben auch die Stahlgießerei ihre Schichten so kürzen, dass die Leute nur nacheinander und mit Desinfizierung dazwischen duschen. Das sind aber, genauso wie Abstandspflichten in Büros, vom Arbeitgeber zu stellende Schutzkleidung, verkürzte Arbeit in getrennten Schichten, etc. alles Maßnahmen, die kein Politiker (nicht mal ausd er Opposition) auch nur vorgeschlagen hat. Stattdessen durften alte, alleinlebende Leute auch keine einzelne Person mehr treffen, Leute auf einer leeren Wiese kein Buch lesen, Städte mancherorts keine Naherholung nutzen, etc. - lauter Maßnahmen, die epidemologisch praktisch gar nichts gebracht, aber die Ablehnung gegen jegliche Form von Maßnahmen massiv hochgepuscht haben. Mit einem sinnvollen Konzept, dass die Corona-Last nicht allein Privatleuten und Ladenbetreibern aufgehalst hätte, wären wir heute bei Infektionsraten unter denen von Östereich, könnten jeden neuen Fall nachvollziehen und so eine sichere, beinahe komplette Öffnung anstreben.

Aber stattdessen hat die Politik jeden Finger von der heiligen Kuh Wirtschaft gelassen, die Epidemie nur gestoppt, aber nicht beendet und dann wieder, mit einem großen Pool neuer Infektionsquellen im Umlauf die Dämme geöffnet. Ich habe auf Basis der 7-Tage-Daten mal nachgerechnet - in typischer Pendlerentfernung um meinem Wohnort rum dürfte es inkl. konservativer Dunkelzifferschätzung mindestens 1000, eher 2000 akut Infektiöse Leute geben. Davon wären dann vielleicht 100-200 erkannt/in Behandlung/isoliert, aber der Rest rennt draußen rum. An größeren Verkehrsknotenpunkten sind dann geschätzt 1-2 Stück pro Stunde unterwegs und es ist nur die Frage, ob sie mit dem Auto vorbei zu ihren Berufskollegen fahren oder direkt in der U-Bahn sitzen. Eins weiß ich: Ich were mich aus ihrer Nähe fern halten. Und weil oben erwähnte 20% eben das nicht machen werden, muss ich mich leider auch aus deren Nähe fernhalten, also praktisch jeden meiden. Was in einer Stadt einer totalen Ausgangssperre statt dem bisherigen Kontaktverbot gleichkommt 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber halt nur, wenn es eine legale, angemeldete und dann auch genehmigte Demo ist.
> Die gibt es, aber halt mit deutlich unter 100 Teilnehmern und strenger Polizeikontrolle, inklusive Namenslisten.



Wenn einer eine Demo mit 100 Teilnehmern anmeldet und da stehen dann 1000, kann er auch nichts machen. Dann wäre es an der Polizei, 900 Platzverweise auszustellen, aber es ist nicht richtig in dem Moment automatisch aus bloßer Anwesenheit eines Telefons Strafverfahren einzuleiten und das ganze ist auch kein Grund, in die Privatsphäre unschuldiger einzugreifen.



> Sie wird einen selbst bei der Anzeige auf den zivilen Weg bzw. die Privatklage verweisen. Strafanzeige und Strafantrag | th-h.de



"Freund und Helfer" von wem nochmal?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

Nicht bloß Platzverweise, sondern Personalien aufnehmen und Strafverfahren einleiten.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Mai 2020)

"Siegfried & Roy"-Star Roy Horn ist an COVID-19 gestorben | GMX



> Durch ihre Auftritte mit Tigern und Löwen wurden die deutschen Magier Roy Horn und Siegfried Fischbacher weltberühmt. Die Karriere von "Siegfried & Roy" endete, als Horn 2003 lebensgefährlich verletzt wurde. Nun ist er mit 75 Jahren an COVID-19 gestorben.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> "Siegfried & Roy"-Star Roy Horn ist an COVID-19 gestorben | GMX



Aber der wäre doch morgen sowieso gestorben, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber der wäre doch morgen sowieso gestorben, oder auch nicht.



Der Mann hat das internationale Showgeschäft und einen Tigerangriff überlebt, daher würde mich allein der Gedanke an sein Alter nicht beruhigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht bloß Platzverweise, sondern Personalien aufnehmen und Strafverfahren einleiten.



Nö. Das ist eben, zumindest solange keine Reservierungspflicht für Demoteilnehmer verhängt wurde (wovon zumindest ich nichts mitbekommen hätte, wäre bei der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit von Ämtern auch grundrechtstechnisch fragwürdig), nicht möglich. Jeder darf zu einer Demo hinkommen und öffentlich seine Meinung kundtun, dass ist ein höchst richterlich besätigtes Grundrecht. Wenn das zu viele Leute gleichzeitig machen, um auch die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten, dann wird der ganze Ablauf an sich zwar illegal, aber du kannst keinem einzelten eine strafbare Absicht unterstellen. Hier muss erst die Polizei ordnend eingreifen (ggf. hätte auch der Demoorganisator das Recht dazu, aber er ist nicht verpflichtet und in der Regel auch nicht in der Lage, die Mittel dazu aufzubringen) und weitere Teilnehmer zurückweisen oder die Demo insgesamt auflösen. Erst wer sich dann gegen diese polizeilichen Maßnahmen stellt, der handelt strafbar.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Mann hat das internationale Showgeschäft und einen Tigerangriff überlebt, daher würde mich allein der Gedanke an sein Alter nicht beruhigen.



Zumindest das Alter zählt als Vorbelastung, wie es mit Tigerangriffen aussieht, weiß ich nicht 
Allerdings gab es seit dem Unfall meines Wissens nach einen kompletten Rückzug aus der Öffentlichkeit und ein geräumiges Anwesen ist ja auch vorhanden. Hinsichtlich social distancing also die besten Voraussetzungen, die man sich nur erträumen kann.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest das Alter zählt als Vorbelastung, wie es mit Tigerangriffen aussieht, weiß ich nicht
> Allerdings gab es seit dem Unfall meines Wissens nach einen kompletten Rückzug aus der Öffentlichkeit und ein geräumiges Anwesen ist ja auch vorhanden. Hinsichtlich social distancing also die besten Voraussetzungen, die man sich nur erträumen kann.



Und die ganzen Tiger auf dem Anwesen sorgen dafür, dass so schnell auch keiner vorbei kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2020)

Hier mal wieder etwas zum Thema

"*Erste Covid-19-Infektion soll in Frankreich bereits am 16. November aufgetreten sein*
Eine retrospektive Untersuchung von Lungenscans des Albert Schweitzer   Hospital in Colmar kam zu dem überraschenden Ergebnis - in China wurde   bislang der erste Fall auf den 17. November datiert ...
Erste Covid-19-Infektion soll in Frankreich bereits am 16. November aufgetreten sein | Telepolis



INU.ID schrieb:


> Roy Horn


Ich habe ihn einmal vor Urzeiten live gesehen. Witzige Typen die beiden. Es wird nicht das einzige bekannte Gesicht bleiben



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber der wäre doch morgen sowieso gestorben, oder auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein Lieber Boris Palmer, 
wenn Sie einen Blick in die Sterbetafeln werfen würden, dann sähen Sie für 75 Jährige noch eine Restlebenserwartung von 10-15 Jahren, je nach Geschlecht und Hochrechnung. 

https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/G...rung-5126203187004.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
...


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2020)

Einfach weil ich das Video inhaltlich gut und sauber strukturiert finde (keine Ahnung obs schon verlinkt wurde):
YouTube

Ist zwar jetzt nicht irre detailreich aber es sind gute grundlegende Denkanstöße/Zusammenhänge drin.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erste Notbremsen wegen Corona gezogen - Ausbrueche in Schlachthoefen | GMX


Wie gut halten sich die Viren eigentlich auf bzw. in rohen Fleisch- und Wursterzeugnissen? Das war damals, vor vielen Blutmonden, nicht Teil meiner Lehre in der Fleischerei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2020)

Das dürfte stark davon abhängig sein welche Ware es ist und besonders wie sie behandelt/verpackt wurde. Was geraucht/gesalzen usw. ist dürfte den Virus in kurzer Zeit umlegen, unbehandeltes rohes Fleisch am besten noch schön feucht/nass und gekühlt könnten dagegen ziemlich perfekte Virenkonserven sein.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was geraucht/gesalzen usw. ist dürfte den Virus in kurzer Zeit umlegen, unbehandeltes rohes Fleisch am besten noch schön feucht/nass und gekühlt könnten dagegen ziemlich perfekte Virenkonserven sein.


Das ist eben das wo ich meine Zweifel habe. Denn ich hab eben nochmal Lehrbuch und Aufzeichnung von damals gewälzt aber zu Viren fand sich nicht richtig was. Außer das es eben keine Mikroorganismen sind und was für Krankheiten beim Tier sie auslösen. Was sich fand und ich auch noch wusste, war hauptsächlich zu Hefen, Schimmelpilzen und Bakterien und wie die auf aW-Wert, pH-Wert, Eh, Temperatur, ... reagieren.

Dahingegen findet man zu Viren das:
Infektionskrankheit - Das Virus kommt auch im Fleisch vor - Gesundheit - SZ.de
https://edoc.rki.de/bitstream/handle/176904/1032/20it8MVJyvUEM.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Mai 2020)

Ich Fordere : Corona für alle !  *hust* 

Proteste gegen Massnahmen: Tausende bei Demos gegen Corona-Regeln | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist eben das wo ich meine Zweifel habe. Denn ich hab eben nochmal Lehrbuch und Aufzeichnung von damals gewälzt aber zu Viren fand sich nicht richtig was. Außer das es eben keine Mikroorganismen sind und was für Krankheiten beim Tier sie auslösen. Was sich fand und ich auch noch wusste, war hauptsächlich zu Hefen, Schimmelpilzen und Bakterien und wie die auf aW-Wert, pH-Wert, Eh, Temperatur, ... reagieren.



Viren sind keine Organismen sondern zumindest per Definition tote Materie da sie nichts verstoffwechseln.
Coronaviren sind nur ein Stückchen Erbgut in einer Lipidhülle. Alles, was eines von beiden zerstört macht den Virus "unbrauchbar". Wirds zu trocken (Rauch, Salz,...) oder kommen lipidlösende Mittelchen zum Einsatz (Seife, Alkohol,...) geht die Hülle drauf und beispielsweise bei UV-Strahlung oder zu großer Hitze geht das Erbgut drauf.

Dahert wäre ein feuchter, kühler, dunkler Ort zumindest vom Prinzip her sehr günstig für den Virus, der geräucherte Schinken im Keller dagegen ziemlich ungünstig.

Wenn man aber sein Fleisch nicht grade roh essen möchte killt man sowieso alles an Bakterien und Viren beim garen - und wer sich vorm kochen/essen sinnigerweise die Finger wäscht dürfte auch sonst einem evtl. vorher noch vorhandenen Virus keine Chance geben. Den Fleischverzehr sehe ich als sehr unkritisch an, so lange man sich nicht mit rohem Hack einreiben will.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2020)

Ich hasse es wenn Journalisten meinen übertreiben zu müssen.


> Im präsidialen Alltag folgt daraus, dass Trump zu Demonstrationen gegen Schutzmaßnahmen aufruft und jene Demonstranten, die mit *schweren Maschinengewehren* und den alten Südstaaten-Flaggen aus Bürgerkriegszeiten gegen die demokratische Gouverneurin Michigans protestieren


Ja das mit den Waffen ist schlimm genug, aber was denken diese billigen Praktikanten sich eigentlich aus einem Sturmgewehr mit Einzelschuss in ihren Artikeln ein schweres Maschinengewehr zu machen. 
Warum kann man nicht neutral und sachlich schreiben? Nein bloß nicht.

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Das ist eben, zumindest solange keine Reservierungspflicht für Demoteilnehmer verhängt wurde (wovon zumindest ich nichts mitbekommen hätte, wäre bei der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit von Ämtern auch grundrechtstechnisch fragwürdig), nicht möglich. Jeder darf zu einer Demo hinkommen und öffentlich seine Meinung kundtun, dass ist ein höchst richterlich besätigtes Grundrecht. Wenn das zu viele Leute gleichzeitig machen, um auch die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten, dann wird der ganze Ablauf an sich zwar illegal, aber du kannst keinem einzelten eine strafbare Absicht unterstellen. Hier muss erst die Polizei ordnend eingreifen (ggf. hätte auch der Demoorganisator das Recht dazu, aber er ist nicht verpflichtet und in der Regel auch nicht in der Lage, die Mittel dazu aufzubringen) und weitere Teilnehmer zurückweisen oder die Demo insgesamt auflösen. Erst wer sich dann gegen diese polizeilichen Maßnahmen stellt, der handelt strafbar.



Es gibt aber auch reihenweise Demos, die komplett illegal sind, wo weder eine Anmeldung und damit auch keine Genehmigung da ist und auch kein Versammlungleiter.

Oder die Demo wurde komplett verboten, wie hier:



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-demos-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> Weniger friedlich verlief eine Versammlung in Dortmund. Die Stadt hatte die für den Nachmittag angemeldete Demonstration gegen Corona-Einschränkungen aus infektionsschutzrechtlichen Gründen verboten. Dennoch erschienen der Polizei zufolge bis zu 150 Menschen, unter ihnen eine Gruppe Rechtsextremer. Einer von ihnen griff ein Presseteam an. Der Mann habe gegen die Kamera der Journalisten geschlagen und eine Person leicht verletzt. Der 23-Jährige kam in Gewahrsam. Zuvor hatte er den Polizeiangaben zufolge auf der untersagten Versammlung auf dem Alten Markt einen Medienvertreter beleidigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2020)

Frag mal 10 Leute auf der Straße was ein Gewehr, ein Sturmgewehr und ein Maschinengewehr ist. Die Antworten sind verblüffend, versprochen.
Natürlich entschuldigt das nicht, dass Journalisten sowas schreiben weil sie selbst keine Ahnung haben was ein MG ist aber diese Art der Waffenkunde ist in der Bevölkerung (die nicht beim Bund war...) nur sehr spärlich vertreten.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2020)

Die Reproduktionsrate des Virus ist wieder von 0,65 auf 1,1 gestiegen, wenn wundert das auch ernsthaft?
Die Leute gehen wieder zunehmend sorglos um was Abstände und Kontakte angeht und die ganzen Lockerungen dürften auch ihren Teil beitragen:



> *20:19 Uhr: *Die *Ansteckungsrate* beim Coronavirus ist in Deutschland nach Angaben des *Robert Koch-Instituts (RKI)* wieder über die kritische Marke 1 gestiegen. Die sogenannte Reproduktionszahl liege mit Datenbestand 9. Mai 0:00 *bei 1,10,*  wie das RKI in einem am Samstagabend veröffentlichen Situationsbericht  schreibt. Der Wert gibt an, wie viele weitere Menschen ein Infizierter  im Schnitt ansteckt. Das RKI hat immer wieder betont, um die *Epidemie abflauen *zu  lassen, müsse die Reproduktionszahl unter 1 liegen. Am Mittwoch hatte  das RKI den Wert noch mit 0,65 angegeben. Seitdem war die  Reproduktionszahl stetig gestiegen.
> 
> Corona-News im Live-Ticker: China raeumt Mangel in Gesundheitssystem ein | WEB.DE



...



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Boris Palmer,
> wenn Sie einen Blick in die Sterbetafeln werfen würden, dann sähen Sie  für 75 Jährige noch eine Restlebenserwartung von 10-15 Jahren, je nach  Geschlecht und Hochrechnung.
> 
> https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/G...rung-5126203187004.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
> ...



Ach no shit sherlock, was du nicht sagst...


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

Und woraus schließt du, dass da nicht auch Leute mit MG rumliefen? Vollautomatische Waffen hat Trump immer noch nicht verboten. Die Kanadier sind da weiter.
Kanada verbiete Sturmgewehre - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2020)

Abgesehen davon, warum schreibt man noch *schweres* davor. Das ist nicht nüchtern sachlich, das ist Übertreibung und gehört nicht in einen Artikel einer guten Zeitung.
Außerdem erwarte ich von guten Journalisten, dass sowas bekannt ist.  Jeder der zockt weiß sowas


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

Weil es schwere und leichte MGs gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2020)

Jo so ne Browning wiegt zum Beispiel 38kg, das trägt keiner einfach so.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und woraus schließt du, dass da nicht auch Leute mit MG rumliefen? Vollautomatische Waffen hat Trump immer noch nicht verboten. Die Kanadier sind da weiter.
> Kanada verbiete Sturmgewehre - Politik - SZ.de



Warum sollte irgendwer privat mit nem Maschinengewehr rumlaufen?


----------



## muadib (9. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> "Siegfried & Roy"-Star Roy Horn ist an COVID-19 gestorben | GMX



Wirklich Sorgen müssen wir uns wahrscheinlich erst dann machen, wenn es Chuck Norris erwischt hat.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Wirklich Sorgen müssen wir uns wahrscheinlich erst dann machen, wenn es Chuck Norris erwischt hat.



SARS-COV-2 muss sich Sorgen machen, dass es sich nicht mit Chuck Norris infiziert. Das soll ein schrecklicher Tod sein ...


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte irgendwer privat mit nem Maschinengewehr rumlaufen?



Ich sehe da auch keinen Grund dafür. Aber die Spinner machen es halt.


So viel zum Thema, es trifft nur alte:

Drei Kinder in New York nach Covid-19-Erkrankung gestorben_20:07 Uhr_
Im US-Staat New York sind drei Kinder nach etwaigen Komplikationen rund um das Coronavirus gestorben. Bei ihnen hätten sich die Blutgefäße entzündet und Herzprobleme seien aufgetreten, sagte der New Yorker Gouverneur Andrew Cuomo. Am Tag zuvor hatte er den Tod eines Fünfjährigen bekannt gegeben. Zum Alter der nun weiteren zwei Kinder sagte er nichts. Alle drei seien positiv auf das Coronavirus oder Antikörper getestet worden, hätten bei ihrer Aufnahme im Krankenhaus aber nicht die normalen Covid-19-Symptome aufgewiesen


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Reproduktionsrate des Virus ist wieder von 0,65 auf 1,1 gestiegen, wenn wundert das auch ernsthaft?
> Die Leute gehen wieder zunehmend sorglos um was Abstände und Kontakte angeht und die ganzen Lockerungen dürften auch ihren Teil beitragen:


Die wird auch noch weiter ansteigen.

Wenn ich hier die Menschen beobachte, kommt es mir teilweise so vor, als wäre Corona schon vergessen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die wird auch noch weiter ansteigen.
> 
> Wenn ich hier die Menschen beobachte, kommt es mir teilweise so vor, als wäre Corona schon vergessen.



Der Geduldsfaden der meisten ist gerissen, die Proteste werden immer größer.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Geduldsfaden der meisten ist gerissen, die Proteste werden immer größer.



Diese kleine schreiende Minderheit, wenn die mal es erwischt und kritisch wird und nah tod kommt, dann greifen die nach jeden Strohhalm und haben dann ihre laberei davor auf einmal  vergessen.



"Kommt der Tod beim derjenige vorbei,  obwohl es bei anderen egal war, dann war es nicht so gemeint"

Deswegen sollen die ne  patientenverfügung  machen und auf ihre Köpfe tackern, bei corona Zusammenhang bitte keine Behandlung und Geräte  

Aber Hey die Leute haben dafür keine Eier.


Wäre doch alles nur eine Farce und pure Heuchelei, wenn die larifaris gegenüber andere die das zur Herzen nehmen und aufpassen das die sich nicht oder andere infizieren vordrängeln würden. 

Ach stimmt solche Leute sind ja meistens Heuchler


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die wird auch noch weiter ansteigen.
> 
> Wenn ich hier die Menschen beobachte, kommt es mir teilweise so vor, als wäre Corona schon vergessen.


Man hat halt in den Fleischereien direkt mal Herde gefunden, das ist kein Trend sondern auf isolierte Ereignisse zurück zu führen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man hat halt in den Fleischereien direkt mal Herde gefunden, das ist kein Trend sondern auf isolierte Ereignisse zurück zu führen.


Nur werden sich die "isolierten Ereignisse" bald häufen. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Kemmerich hat mal wieder gezeigt, wie nah er der AfD ist.
Kritik an Kemmerich wegen Teilnahme an Corona-Demo in Gera | MDR.DE


----------



## acc (10. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die wird auch noch weiter ansteigen.
> 
> Wenn ich hier die Menschen beobachte, kommt es mir teilweise so vor, als wäre Corona schon vergessen.



wahrscheinlich denken viele, dass einem aufgrund der masken nichts mehr passieren kann.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Bloß tragen die Leute bei diesen illegalen Demos fast gar keine Masken.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß tragen die Leute bei diesen illegalen Demos fast gar keine Masken.



Also genau das Gegenteil zu sonstigen Demos, wo sie alle vermummt sind.
Wenn die Polizei schlau ist, lässt sie Kameras laufen und macht Bewegungsprofile, dann kann man die Leute später auch erkennen, wenn sie wieder ihre Masken tragen.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHdvbDRxYOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht solltest du Intelligenzallergiker endlich mal raffen, dass diese Masken keine persönliche Schutzausstattung darstellen sollen.


----------



## muadib (10. Mai 2020)

acc schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich denken viele, dass einem aufgrund der masken nichts mehr passieren kann.



Als ich gestern einkaufen war, hat die Hälfte aller Besucher die Maske nicht oder nicht richtig getragen. Wahrscheinlich um die Kunden nicht zu vergraulen, hat das Personal im Supermarkt nichts gesagt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also genau das Gegenteil zu sonstigen Demos, wo sie alle vermummt sind.
> Wenn die Polizei schlau ist, lässt sie Kameras laufen und macht Bewegungsprofile, dann kann man die Leute später auch erkennen, wenn sie wieder ihre Masken tragen.



Da man die Gesichter hat, brauch man keine Bewegungsprofile. Da reicht es die Gesichtserkennung drüber laufen zu lassen.
BKA und LKAs weiten Einsatz von Gesichtserkennung deutlich aus | heise online

Zumal die prominenten Nazis ja bekannt sind, die erkennt man auch so.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2020)

Nein, sie sind ein erlebbares Symbol um die Leute für die Überwachung gefügig zu machen. Man sieht ja wo es hin geht. Mehr Videoüberwachung, Ortung der Mobiltelefone, Zumschweigenbringen kritischer Stimmen in den sozialen Medien - so beginnt eine Diktatur!


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Vermummung ist das Gegenteil von Überwachung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vermummung ist das Gegenteil von Überwachung.


Nein, weil "Die Chinesen" längst die Körperhaltung und den Gang zur Identifizierung einsetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Das geht aber nur für einzelne Personen in einer eingrenzbaren Menge. 

Unser Prof. hatte da auch etwas Pech: Berlin: Goldmuenzendiebstahl - wer ist auf UEberwachungsvideos zu sehen? - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Zumschweigenbringen kritischer Stimmen in den sozialen Medien


Von wem sprichst Du? Hast Du mal ein Beispiel?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, weil "Die Chinesen" längst die Körperhaltung und den Gang zur Identifizierung einsetzen.


Und dann kommt die Musik aus der Zeit meiner Eltern wieder in Mode und die Kameras erkennen viele Ägypter


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAG02FHcoWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Viren sind keine Organismen sondern zumindest per Definition tote Materie da sie nichts verstoffwechseln.
> Coronaviren sind nur ein Stückchen Erbgut in einer Lipidhülle. Alles, was eines von beiden zerstört macht den Virus "unbrauchbar". Wirds zu trocken (Rauch, Salz,...) oder kommen lipidlösende Mittelchen zum Einsatz (Seife, Alkohol,...) geht die Hülle drauf und beispielsweise bei UV-Strahlung oder zu großer Hitze geht das Erbgut drauf.
> 
> Dahert wäre ein feuchter, kühler, dunkler Ort zumindest vom Prinzip her sehr günstig für den Virus, der geräucherte Schinken im Keller dagegen ziemlich ungünstig.
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen: In totem Fleisch kann sich das Virus nicht vermehren und die gleichen Enzyme, die auch für die Zersetzung des Fleischs verantwortlich sind, dürften auch dem Virus zusetzen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch reihenweise Demos, die komplett illegal sind, wo weder eine Anmeldung und damit auch keine Genehmigung da ist und auch kein Versammlungleiter.



Zu Anfang hast du dich noch auf genehmigte, aber aus dem Ruder gelaufene Beispiele bezogen. Bei komplett illegalen Demos stellt sich auch die Frage, wie schnell die Polizei rechtssicher eine Funkzellenabfrage in diesem Umfange starten kann.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Reproduktionsrate des Virus ist wieder von 0,65 auf 1,1 gestiegen, wenn wundert das auch ernsthaft?



"Der Infektionstiefsstand zum Ende der Maßnahmen dürfte so Anfang bis Mitte KW19 in den Statistiken auftauchen, danach wird es wieder deutlich anziehen."
Manchmal hasse ich es, recht zu behalten.
Aber immerhin können Laschet & Co bei einem derart klaren und frühen Anstieg die Schuld nicht so leicht abwälzen, wie wenn es erst in 2-3 Wochen "in Verantwortung der Kreise" soweit gekommen wäre.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte irgendwer privat mit nem Maschinengewehr rumlaufen?



Ist halt Teil von Trumps Konzept gegen widersprechende Gouverneure.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch keinen Grund dafür. Aber die Spinner machen es halt.
> 
> 
> So viel zum Thema, es trifft nur alte:
> ...



Blutgefäße, Nerven, Lunge, Herz - was ist das für eine Krankheit??




muadib schrieb:


> Als ich gestern einkaufen war, hat die Hälfte aller Besucher die Maske nicht oder nicht richtig getragen. Wahrscheinlich um die Kunden nicht zu vergraulen, hat das Personal im Supermarkt nichts gesagt.



Mir sind Leute ohne Maske, die sich Mühe geben, weitaus lieber, als Leute mit Maske, die sich einen Dreck um Abstände scheren. Bei letzteren muss man sowieso davon ausgehen, dass die Maske längst jede Funktion, die über "Atembremse" hinausgeht, verloren hat.


P.S.: Zu Untersuchungsveröffentlichungen und dem Medienumgang dazu empfehle ich den heutigen/gestrigen XKCD.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nee, die sind nur zum Spaß, schon klar



Der Zweck einer persönlichen Schutzausrüstung ist, wie der Name schon andeutet, der Schutz der *eigenen Person*.
Der Zweck der Maskenpflicht ist der Schutz der *breiten Bevölkerung* vor einer möglichen Verbreitung einer Infektion *durch* die eigene Person.

Solche simplen Unterscheidungen begreift der durchschnittlichen Baumschulabbrecher freilich nicht einmal nach seit Wochen ständig wiederholten Erklärungen. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Nein, sie sind ein erlebbares Symbol um die Leute für die Überwachung gefügig zu machen.



Genau. Die Maske, seit Jahrtausenden ein Symbol der Überwachung und nicht etwa erhöhter Anonymität. 

Und um Leute besser zu überwachen, wird eine Maßnahme erlassen, die personelle und technische Überwachung massiv erschwert, ganz klarer Fall. 

Wurde eigentlich schon mal untersucht, ob COVID-19 womöglich schädigende Auswirkungen aufs Großhirn hat? Ich meine, da zunehmend Symptome in (nicht nur) der bundesdeutschen Gesellschaft zu beobachten ...


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn wir uns sehen spuke ich dir einfach ins Gesicht, dann trag ich ne Maske und mache das noch mal.
Vielleicht reicht das ja


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da man die Gesichter hat, brauch man keine Bewegungsprofile. Da reicht es die Gesichtserkennung drüber laufen zu lassen.
> BKA und LKAs weiten Einsatz von Gesichtserkennung deutlich aus | heise online
> 
> Zumal die prominenten Nazis ja bekannt sind, die erkennt man auch so.



Wie soll die Gesichtserkennung greifen, wenn sie vermummt sind?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Weil sie ja bei der Demo eben nicht vermummt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/media.media.e02ce63c-21cb-4fe0-82f1-a4f7a6000cce.original1024.jpg


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil sie ja bei der Demo eben nicht vermummt sind.



Ich meine ja die nächste Demo, die irgendwann kommen wird, bei der sie dann wieder vermummt sind.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Warum sollten sie? Die lehnen die Masken doch ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kemmerich hat mal wieder gezeigt, wie nah er der AfD ist.
> Kritik an Kemmerich wegen Teilnahme an Corona-Demo in Gera | MDR.DE



Die FDP ist doch sowieso nur eine AfD in der extremistischen light Ausführung. 
In Punkto Klientelpolitik sind beide, auf Grund der Lucke Vergangenheit, auf einer sehr nahen Linie, Wirtschaft und Großkapital, und in Sachen geringer Wertschätzung menschlicher Würde ist die Kluft auch nicht so enorm auseinander, nur das die AfD halt mit Primärmotiv gegen den Migrationshintergrund hetzt und den völkischen Gedanken beschwört und die FDP gegen den sozialen Status von Menschen hetzt und den Gedanken von Geld wäre gleich Leistung und wer kein Geld hat wäre nur nicht leistungswillig zelebriert. 
Neben der CDU wäre die FDP wohl die Partei wo es am ehesten genug politische Schnittmengen und willige Köpfe für eine gemeinsame Koalition geben würde...


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Die lehnen die Masken doch ab.



Ja, jetzt.
Aher 1-2 Jahre weiter, wenn das alles Geschichte ist, laufen sie wieder vermummt herum auf Demos.
Man kennt das ja.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil sie ja bei der Demo eben nicht vermummt sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was steht davorne 

Jesus rettet leben, Bill gates zerstört leben o.O

Eher

Maßnahmen schützt leben, Dummheit gefährdet leben


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und ich sage: Wenn die Corona durch die Maske rein kann, dann kann sie durch die Maske auch raus.



Sprach der Fisch, als er durch die Reuse schwamm. 

Noch einmal für alle, die im Keller Bier holen waren, als der Herr das Hirn vom Himmel warf: Der stärkste Ausbreitungsweg sind Rotz-Protuberanzen aus Mund und Nase, die einen infektiösen Nebel erzeugen, den Andere einatmen können oder der sich auf Oberflächen niederschlägt und von dort durch Dritte aufgenommen werden kann. 
Und während es nicht praktikabel ist, jeden wirksam vor der Aufnahme des Virus zu schützen, ist es vergleichsweise einfach, sich eine Rotzbremse vor Mund und Nase zu pappen, um die Verteilung zu *behindern* - nicht zu *verhindern*, wie einige Hirnentkernte immer noch glauben, obwohl es inzwischen schon in Kindersendungen hinlänglich erklärt wurde.



> Aber das ist für Angeladroids einfach zu hoch.



Es ist wirklich possierlich zu beobachten, wie du verzweifelt versuchst, die komplexe Realität in deine simplen Schubladen zu packen. Daher, fahre bitte zur allgemeinen Erheiterung gerne damit fort.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bill gates zerstört leben o.O


Ist wohl das Windows mal wieder kurz vorm Speichern abgestürzt oder hat einen Zwangsneustart für die Updates gemacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist wohl das Windows mal wieder kurz vorm Speichern abgestürzt.



Vielleicht hat sie auch nur nicht den "Press any Key" Button auf der standardisierten Tastatur gefunden und glaubt Bill Gates hat ihn geklaut.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2020)

Wie schreiend dämlich die Leute sind, merkt man doch schon daran, das sie sich zuerst darüber aufgeregt haben, dass sie sich auf Demos nicht vermummen *dürfen*. Da wurde immer wieder "Überwachung!" gebrüllt.
Jetzt dürfen und *sollen* sie sich vermummen und brüllen erneut.
Einzige Konstante: Es wird gebrüllt. Und wer brüllt, hat entweder keine Argumente mehr oder nie welche gehabt.

Und dann dieser seltsame Fokus mit Gates, den man ja nun wirklich einige böse Fehlentscheidungen vorwerfen kann, als er noch bei Microsoft tätig war. Aber wie er zum Intimfeind der Wutbürger geworden ist, lässt sich nur durch zunehmenden Hirnschwund in Tateinheit mit Langeweile erklären
 Insofern war es wohl der schwerste Fehler des behaupteten Unterdrückungsstaates, die Leute aus ihrem täglichen Trott zu reißen - ohne die Maßnahmen waren die tumben Massen wenigstens zu beschäftigt, um sich über Dinge den Kopf zu zerbrechen, die trotz ihrer Klarheit offenbar Viele intellektuell überfordern.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2020)

In Südkorea gibt es höchste Covid-19 Neuinfektionsrate seit April und als entsprechende Maßnahme schließt man nun wieder alle Bars, Clubs und Restaurants:

*Südkorea: Neuinfektion so hoch wie zuletzt im April / ARD / Tageschschau*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMzFJxwTCSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 32sek


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Mai 2020)

Werden wir bald auch haben


----------



## Sir Demencia (10. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die FDP ist doch sowieso nur eine AfD in der extremistischen light Ausführung.
> In Punkto Klientelpolitik sind beide, auf Grund der Lucke Vergangenheit, auf einer sehr nahen Linie, Wirtschaft und Großkapital, und in Sachen geringer Wertschätzung menschlicher Würde ist die Kluft auch nicht so enorm auseinander, nur das die AfD halt mit Primärmotiv gegen den Migrationshintergrund hetzt und den völkischen Gedanken beschwört und die FDP gegen den sozialen Status von Menschen hetzt und den Gedanken von Geld wäre gleich Leistung und wer kein Geld hat wäre nur nicht leistungswillig zelebriert.
> Neben der CDU wäre die FDP wohl die Partei wo es am ehesten genug politische Schnittmengen und willige Köpfe für eine gemeinsame Koalition geben würde...



Ich bin ja überzeugter Wähler des eher linken Spektrums. Aber die FDP ist nicht ganz verkehrt. Und sie auf eine Stufe mit der AFD zu stellen ist in meinen Augen falsch. Mit einer FDP wäre z.B. eine VDS so nicht möglich gewesen. Und auch bei der DSGV hätte die FDP einen anderen Weg gewählt. Aber das nur am Rande...



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprach der Fisch, als er durch die Reuse schwamm.
> 
> Noch einmal für alle, die im Keller Bier holen waren, als der Herr das Hirn vom Himmel warf: Der stärkste Ausbreitungsweg sind Rotz-Protuberanzen aus Mund und Nase, die einen infektiösen Nebel erzeugen, den Andere einatmen können oder der sich auf Oberflächen niederschlägt und von dort durch Dritte aufgenommen werden kann.
> Und während es nicht praktikabel ist, jeden wirksam vor der Aufnahme des Virus zu schützen, ist es vergleichsweise einfach, sich eine Rotzbremse vor Mund und Nase zu pappen, um die Verteilung zu *behindern* - nicht zu *verhindern*, wie einige Hirnentkernte immer noch glauben, obwohl es inzwischen schon in Kindersendungen hinlänglich erklärt wurde.
> ...


Öhm, wo gibbet es Bier? Bin sofort dabei. Meinetwegen auch im Keller und bei Kerzenlicht...  Ach was Kerzenlicht, mach eine Flasche auf, dann geht es auch im Dunkeln und der Nase nach 

Aber auch ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele es immer noch nicht begriffen haben, wie die Sache mit dem Schutz und dem Mindestabstand und so weiter funktioniert.  Und das traurige daran ist, die Zahlen steigen auch schon wieder wegen "dieser Deppen". Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, wenn jeder sich an die Maskenpflicht halten würde und die Abstände, würden wir mit den Lockerungen gut klar kommen. Aber so sehe ich an vielen Stellen einen erneuten Lock- Down auf uns zukommen. 

Und wie gerne würde ich sagen: "Ihr verschi...enen Hackfre...sen, seht zu, dass Ihr Euch was vor Euren Schei...- Rüssel schnallt. Und es ist mir schei...-egal, ob Euer IQ ausreicht das zu kapieren oder ob der schon damit ausgelastet ist nicht auf den Hof zu kac...en. Zieht einfach die Masken über Eure Fre..en. Dann erspart ihr der Welt zumindest den Ablick eurer...."
Aber ich bin ja gut erzogen und weiss mich zu benehmen und sage das halt einfach nicht, denke es mir aber..., gelle


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Die DSGVO ist doch gut so wie sie ist. Die FDP hätte da wohl eher verwässert, um ihre Konzerne zu bevorteilen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (10. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie schreiend dämlich die Leute sind, merkt man doch schon daran, das sie sich zuerst darüber aufgeregt haben, dass sie sich auf Demos nicht vermummen *dürfen*. Da wurde immer wieder "Überwachung!" gebrüllt.
> Jetzt dürfen und *sollen* sie sich vermummen und brüllen erneut.
> Einzige Konstante: Es wird gebrüllt. Und wer brüllt, hat entweder keine Argumente mehr oder nie welche gehabt.
> 
> ...


***Voll aus der Seele sprech***


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Zweck einer persönlichen Schutzausrüstung ist, wie der Name schon andeutet, der Schutz der *eigenen Person*.
> Der Zweck der Maskenpflicht ist der Schutz der *breiten Bevölkerung* vor einer möglichen Verbreitung einer Infektion *durch* die eigene Person.
> 
> Solche simplen Unterscheidungen begreift der durchschnittlichen Baumschulabbrecher freilich nicht einmal nach seit Wochen ständig wiederholten Erklärungen.
> ...



Es ist okay wenn die Systemschaafe das glauben, glücklicherweise gibt es viele Freidenker die die Verschwörung erkennen und aufdecken.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Freidenker denken frei von Intelligenz und Logik?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2020)

Un wittern überall eine Verschwörung.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2020)

Warum würde man sonst den Prediger der Echsenmenschen aus der vierten Dimension von youtube sperren? It is all connected.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Corona in den Regionen: Obergrenze mehrfach ueberschritten | tagesschau.de




Kemmerich bedauert maskenlosen Auftritt in Gera | MDR.DE
Wegen dem Infektionsschutz, oder weil man ihn ohne Maske erkannt hat?!


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2020)

Die meisten Leute, die sich selbst als "Freidenker" bezeichnen, sind weder frei - da gefangen in ihrer Angst und/oder ihren kognitiven Defiziten - und Denker ... Nun ja, Denken ist schwerer, als man denkt. Den meisten Freidenkern auf diesen Demonstrationen würde ich unterstellen, dass sie selbst erst wissen, was sie denken, wenn sie gehört haben, was sie brüllen.

Wenn sie das Denken nicht von vornherein den Vorbetern ihrer jeweiligen Spinner-Truppe überlassen und einfach nur noch deren Grütze wiedergeben.


----------



## geisi2 (10. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die FDP ist doch sowieso nur eine AfD in der extremistischen light Ausführung.
> In Punkto Klientelpolitik sind beide, auf Grund der Lucke Vergangenheit, auf einer sehr nahen Linie, Wirtschaft und Großkapital, und in Sachen geringer Wertschätzung menschlicher Würde ist die Kluft auch nicht so enorm auseinander, nur das die AfD halt mit Primärmotiv gegen den Migrationshintergrund hetzt und den völkischen Gedanken beschwört und die FDP gegen den sozialen Status von Menschen hetzt und den Gedanken von Geld wäre gleich Leistung und wer kein Geld hat wäre nur nicht leistungswillig zelebriert.
> Neben der CDU wäre die FDP wohl die Partei wo es am ehesten genug politische Schnittmengen und willige Köpfe für eine gemeinsame Koalition geben würde...



Jaja wissen wir doch alle. Alles Nazis, VTler etc etc
Jeder der demonstriert gehört mundtot gemacht mit der ewig gleichen Leier....siehe zitierter Beitrag.
So jetzt bitte alle brav die Schnauze halten, machen was Mutti sagt und brav mit der Abwrackprämie ein Auto kaufen.

Hier ein Video von einem medizinischen Kanals. Fand ich recht interessant. 
YouTube
Verschwörungstheorie? Nö ist klar als Hypothese gekennzeichnet und sowas gehört zur Wissenschaft.
Genau so wie das "in Frage stellen" wie bei der Maske.

Das sind jetzt genau die Sachen die mich interessieren würden.
Was sind die neuesten Erkenntnisse, sind diese belastbar etc etc. Wäre meiner Meinung nach entscheidend für alle damit man sich selbst effektiv schützen kann.
Aber momentan wird ja nicht gegen das Virus gekämpft sondern gegeneinander.

Kleiner Nachtrag als Ergänzung zum ersten Video:
YouTube
Gibt interessante Überscheidungen.


----------



## geisi2 (10. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute, die sich selbst als "Freidenker" bezeichnen, sind weder frei - da gefangen in ihrer Angst und/oder ihren kognitiven Defiziten - und Denker ... Nun ja, Denken ist schwerer, als man denkt. Den meisten Freidenkern auf diesen Demonstrationen würde ich unterstellen, dass sie selbst erst wissen, was sie denken, wenn sie gehört haben, was sie brüllen.
> 
> Wenn sie das Denken nicht von vornherein den Vorbetern ihrer jeweiligen Spinner-Truppe überlassen und einfach nur noch deren Grütze wiedergeben.



Du hast "meiner Meinung nach" vergessen. Oder ist das deine persönliche "Verschwörungstheorie"?


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2020)

> Without  a clear indication of the author's intent, it is difficult or  impossible to tell the difference between an expression of sincere  extremism and a parody of extremism.


Poe's Law - RationalWiki


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Hier ein Video von einem medizinischen Kanals.



Wie kommst du drauf, das das ein medizinischer Kanal ist?
Es gibt genug Kriminelle bei Youtube, die eine Straftat nach § 132a StGB begehen und sich als Doktor ausgeben, um irgendwelchen nutzlosen Kram zu verticken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf, das das ein medizinischer Kanal ist?
> Es gibt genug Kriminelle bei Youtube, die eine Straftat nach § 132a StGB begehen und sich als Doktor ausgeben, um irgendwelchen nutzlosen Kram zu verticken.



Das gilt nur für Deutschland, könnte in anderen Ländern egal sein. Zudem kann man seinen Doktor auch in Timbuktu machen, die geben seltenst an was für ein Doktor das überhaupt ist und wo die promoviert haben.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Deshalb muss YouTube da mehr solchen gefährlichen Kram löschen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb muss YouTube da mehr solchen gefährlichen Kram löschen.



Wie gesagt, nur weil das in Deutschland verboten ist muss das in anderen Ländern nicht so sein.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2020)

Es geht nicht nur darum, ob es verboten ist, es ist vor allem auch gefährlich. 

Allein deswegen muss Youtube da nach den eigenen Regeln eingreifen.



Edit: Corona-Krise in Deutschland: R-Wert steigt weiter | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Du hast "meiner Meinung nach" vergessen. Oder ist das deine persönliche "Verschwörungstheorie"?



Erstens ist die erkennbar von mir als Person getätige Äußerung ohne Inanspruchnahme einer wie auch immer gearteten Autorität oder Bezugnahme auf eine Gruppe automatisch meine Meinung. 

Zweitens steht es jedem frei zu vermuten, dem wäre nicht so - ebenso wie ich vermuten kann, die Meinung irgend einer anderen Person wäre mittelbar oder unmittelbar beeinflusst.

Drittens braucht die Formulierung einer Verschwörungstheorie immer noch die Unterstellung einer Verschwörung, also einer gemeinsam geplanten Unternehmung gegen jemanden oder etwas.
Meine Vermutung, dass viele Leute nicht sonderlich helle sind und/oder Dinge nachplappern, erfüllt kaum dieses Kriterium, findest du nicht?
Wenn ich feststellen würde, dass Affen ganz schön blöd sein müssen sind, wenn sie mit ihrer eigenen Sch***e werfen und vermute, dass sie sich das womöglich von anderen Affen abgeschaut haben, würdest du dann auch unterstellen, ich würde eine Verschwörung von Affen vermuten, mit Fäkalien zu werfen? - Nein? Na also.

Aber schön, das wir mal darüber gesprochen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich schon mal untersucht, ob COVID-19 womöglich schädigende Auswirkungen aufs Großhirn hat? Ich meine, da zunehmend Symptome in (nicht nur) der bundesdeutschen Gesellschaft zu beobachten ...



Von den mehrfach dokumentierten Nervenschäden ist es nicht weit zu Gehirnbeeinträchtigungen. Allerdings ist sowas bei jemandem, der mehrere Tage zwecks Beamtung in komatösem Zustand gehalten wurde vermutlich nicht so leicht zu beurteilen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie schreiend dämlich die Leute sind, merkt man doch schon daran, das sie sich zuerst darüber aufgeregt haben, dass sie sich auf Demos nicht vermummen *dürfen*. Da wurde immer wieder "Überwachung!" gebrüllt.
> Jetzt dürfen und *sollen* sie sich vermummen und brüllen erneut.
> Einzige Konstante: Es wird gebrüllt. Und wer brüllt, hat entweder keine Argumente mehr oder nie welche gehabt.



Ich glaube die Schnittmenge zwischen denen, die sich auf Demos vermummen woll(t)en und denjenigen, die jetzt gegen Infektionsschutz protestieren, ist eher klein.



> Und dann dieser seltsame Fokus mit Gates, den man ja nun wirklich einige böse Fehlentscheidungen vorwerfen kann, als er noch bei Microsoft tätig war. Aber wie er zum Intimfeind der Wutbürger geworden ist, lässt sich nur durch zunehmenden Hirnschwund in Tateinheit mit Langeweile erklären



Die Gates Foundation steckt im Jahr rund 4-5 Milliarden Dollar in selbst definierte, größtenteils medizinische Ziele. Das ist mehr, als 50% der Regierungen dieser Erde für ihren gesamten Jahreshaushalt zur Verfügung haben. Diese Wahl ihres Lieblingsopfers ist also so ziemlich das einzig logische, was die VTler gemacht haben.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf, das das ein medizinischer Kanal ist?
> Es gibt genug Kriminelle bei Youtube, die eine Straftat nach § 132a StGB begehen und sich als Doktor ausgeben, um irgendwelchen nutzlosen Kram zu verticken.



"Doktor" ist ein akademischer Titel (der teilweise nicht einmal schwer zu bekommen ist), keine medizinische Bezeichnung.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2020)

Auch im Weißen Haus bleibt es spannend. 
Mike Pence: US-Vizepraesident verweigert offenbar Quarantaene - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2020)

Richtig so! Gib GATES keine Chance! Gegen die Einschränkung der Freiheit, gegen Impfungen!


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2020)

Keine Ahnung, wie Du jetzt auf Gates kommst. Aber in puncto "Einschränkung der Freiheit": Restaurants und Kinos: Axel Voss will Corona-App-Verweigerer benachteiligen - Golem.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig so! Gib GATES keine Chance! Gegen die Einschränkung der Freiheit, gegen Impfungen!



Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem, solange das freiwillig bleibt. Es gibt nämlich Fälle, in denen das Mittel nicht vertragen wird.


----------



## geisi2 (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf, das das ein medizinischer Kanal ist?
> Es gibt genug Kriminelle bei Youtube, die eine Straftat nach § 132a StGB begehen und sich als Doktor ausgeben, um irgendwelchen nutzlosen Kram zu verticken.



Hast du dir das Video und die Quellen zum Video angesehen?
Wer ist Medcram? Was machen die denn so? Wer ist der Sprecher?
Um was geht es denn in dem Video was gefährlich ist bzw. welchen nutzlosen Kram will er dir denn verkaufen?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Erstens ist die erkennbar von mir als Person getätige Äußerung ohne Inanspruchnahme einer wie auch immer gearteten Autorität oder Bezugnahme auf eine Gruppe automatisch meine Meinung.
> 
> Zweitens steht es jedem frei zu vermuten, dem wäre nicht so - ebenso wie ich vermuten kann, die Meinung irgend einer anderen Person wäre mittelbar oder unmittelbar beeinflusst.
> 
> ...



Bei anderen erkennst du das aber anscheinend nicht immer wie man an deinen Beiträgen sieht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Erstens ist die erkennbar von mir als Person getätige Äußerung ohne Inanspruchnahme einer wie auch immer gearteten Autorität oder Bezugnahme auf eine Gruppe automatisch meine Meinung.
> 
> Zweitens steht es jedem frei zu vermuten, dem wäre nicht so - ebenso wie ich vermuten kann, die Meinung irgend einer anderen Person wäre mittelbar oder unmittelbar beeinflusst.
> 
> ...



Ich finds auch schön denn jetzt kannst du mir sicher noch erklären warum manche User hier bei Vermutungen mit Verschwörungstheorien in Verbindung gebracht werden wenn die Meinung nicht passt.
Deine Vermutung das viele Leute nicht besonders helle sind ist keine VT lässt aber tief blicken^^


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig so! Gib GATES keine Chance! Gegen die Einschränkung der Freiheit, gegen Impfungen!


Am Freitag(?) hat Spahn ja auf die Frage ob es doch eine Impfpflicht geben wird gesagt, diese sei nicht nötig da die Bevölkerung wohl überwiegend von ganz alleine zur Impfung gehen wird.
Als die Reporterin dann nochmal nachfragte was wäre wenn die Leute das doch nicht tun, kam nur eine ausweichende Antwort von ihm.

Oder was natürlich auch etwas ungünstig ist, Corona führt ja imo des öfteren zu einer Lungenembolie. Ich hab jetzt schon öfter gehört das das in Verbindung mit Quarantäne eher ungünstig ist, da sich so ein Patient eher draussen viel bewegen müsste, als drinnen eingesperrt zu sein.

Am Freitag(?) Mittag kam bei NTV auch eine PK von Leuten die irgendwas mit dem Hamburger Krankenhaus zu tun hatten.
Da kamen dann stellenweise so Aussagen wie "ja ohne Corona hätte der Patient womöglich noch 4-6 Wochen länger gelebt.^^
Und allgemein mussten die Jungs sich seeehr vorsichtig ausdrücken, um da bei den Leuten nicht den Eindruck zu erwecken die Corona-Situation hier in Deutschland (oder Hamburg) wäre nicht so schlimm wie es die ganze Zeit dargestellt wird.
War schon sehr amüssant das anzuschauen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Am Freitag(?) hat Spahn ja auf die Frage ob es doch eine Impfpflicht geben wird gesagt, diese sei nicht nötig da die Bevölkerung wohl überwiegend von ganz alleine zur Impfung gehen wird.
> Als die Reporterin dann nochmal nachfragte was wäre wenn die Leute das doch nicht tun, kam nur eine ausweichende Antwort von ihm.


Das ist der Beweis! Impfpflicht kommt!
Vorsichtshalber lieber mal haufenweise Zuckerkügelchen fressen, um mich gegen Impfschäden zu schützen


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

Mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn man sich trotz Impflicht nicht impft.
Wenn ich dann zB nur nicht ins Ausland komme, dann bleib ich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre halt im Inland.
Oder werd ich dann verknackt?
Naja die Demonstration werden jedenfalls gewaltig zunehmen.


Sag mal Bill, Gates noch. ^^


----------



## fipS09 (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn man sich trotz Impflicht nicht impft.


Da kann man zumindest noch hoffen das die natürliche Auslese zuschlägt.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Da kann man zumindest noch hoffen das die natürliche Auslese zuschlägt.


Die natürliche Auslese würde hauptsächlich bei den Ü80 Kandidaten stattfinden. Und die werden sich vermutlich eh impfen lassen.


----------



## fipS09 (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und die werden sich vermutlich eh impfen lassen.


Die entscheiden sich im Gegensatz zu den Impfgegnern halt der natürlichen Auslese zu trotzen.

Aber Mal ernsthaft, woher sollen wir wissen was dann passiert, das ganze gibt es ja noch garnicht.
Kann von Ermahnung bis Lebenslängliche Haft alles bei rumkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2020)

Du wirst vielleicht entlassen weil dein Arbeitgeber keine ungeimpften Personen haben will etc


----------



## blu3fire (11. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du wirst vielleicht entlassen weil dein Arbeitgeber keine ungeimpften Personen haben will etc



Im Normalfall darf mein Arbeitgeber gar nicht über meinem Impfstatus bescheid wissen, genauso wie über meinen Gesundheitszustand...

Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Im Normalfall darf mein Arbeitgeber gar nicht über meinem Impfstatus bescheid wissen, genauso wie über meinen Gesundheitszustand...



Bei bestimmten Anlässen geht das schon (z.B. bei körperlicher Arbeit wird oft eine ärztliche Untersuchung angeordnet. Auch bei Angestellten im Gesundheitssektor könnte die Information über Impfungen relevant sein und demnach abgefragt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2020)

Und bei etwaa derart ansteckendem dürfte Kunden und Kollegenkontakt schon reichen.


----------



## blu3fire (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die natürliche Auslese würde hauptsächlich bei den Ü80 Kandidaten stattfinden. Und die werden sich vermutlich eh impfen lassen.



So ist es.

Mal davon abgesehen, es ist kein ausgereifter Impfstoff, normalerweise brauchen Impfstoffe Jahre bis zur Zulassung. Ich lasse es mir nicht direkt verpassen wenn  er auf den Markt kommt, da können andere erstmal Versuchskaninchen spielen...

Mal davon abgesehen ist Corona KEIN KILLER-VIRUS wie hier gerne der Ein oder Andere einen weis machen möchte...


----------



## blu3fire (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei bestimmten Anlässen geht das schon (z.B. bei körperlicher Arbeit wird oft eine ärztliche Untersuchung angeordnet. Auch bei Angestellten im Gesundheitssektor könnte die Information über Impfungen relevant sein und demnach abgefragt werden.



So einfach ist es leider nicht. Kenne Personen, die arbeiten im Gesundheitssektor. Man muss zwar zum Betriebsarzt und der klärt einen auf, verpflichtend geimpft wird aber nicht. Impfen stellt immer noch eine Körperverletzung da, der man einwilligen muss.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, es ist kein ausgereifter Impfstoff, normalerweise brauchen Impfstoffe Jahre bis zur Zulassung. Ich lasse es mir nicht direkt verpassen, wenn  er auf den Markt kommt, können andere erstmal Versuchskaninchen spielen...
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen ist Corona KEIN KILLER-VIRUS wie hier gerne der ein oder andere einen weis machen möchte...



Ich werd mir das Ding auch nicht spritzen lassen. Die schustern da jetzt in windeseile einen Impfstoff zusammen, der normalerweise über Jahre getestet werden sollte, und ich soll mir das Ding freiwillig geben lassen? Von wegen.
Da dürfen andere Leute Versuchskanninchen spielen. Ich sicherlich nicht.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie Du jetzt auf Gates kommst. Aber in puncto "Einschränkung der Freiheit": Restaurants und Kinos: Axel Voss will Corona-App-Verweigerer benachteiligen - Golem.de



Damit hab ich gerechnet. Hauptsache, man wirft noch die Blockchain mit rein. Bingo!
Ein analoges Ausweisdokument kommt natürlich überhaupt nicht in Frage.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ein analoges Ausweisdokument kommt natürlich überhaupt nicht in Frage.



Lässt sich halt schlechter zur Überwachung nutzen.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Damit hab ich gerechnet. Hauptsache, man wirft noch die Blockchain mit rein. Bingo!
> Ein analoges Ausweisdokument kommt natürlich überhaupt nicht in Frage.


Blockchain und ganz wichtig: "Digitalisierung". 

Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

Genau, das Risiko durch COVID-19 wird ja total übertrieben und ist ja überhaupt nicht so schlimm wie überall behauptet - aber der mögliche Impfstoff dagegen, der könnte ja voll krank machen!

Und wer sich nicht impfen lässt, der bekommt nachts Besuch von Bill Gates (Der kann sich bekanntlich durch jedes Gerät mit installiertem Windows teleportieren!) mit einer *riesigen* Klistierspritze und bekommt die Impfung zwangsweise als Einlauf verabreicht!!!

Also nee, da hört man doch besser auf richtige Vorbilder, die sich nicht nur viel stärker seit Jahren für Gesundheitsthemen engagieren, sondern obendrein auch noch selbst anerkannte medizinische Koryphäen sind, wie zum Beispiel Xavier Naidoo, Detelf D! Soost, Attila Hildmann und David Icke.
Ich meine, der Attila, der kocht sogar vegan! Der muss es doch wohl wissen, oder nicht?
Und wer eigenhändig das Mysterium der Mond-Aliens gelöst hat, wie der Icke, den muss man einfach respektieren.
Wenn der Detlef nach Jahren der Belanglosigkeit (in Anschluss an Jahre der Belanglosigkeit mit Medienpräsenz) wieder auf der Bildfläche erscheint, muss es dafür einen verdammt guten Grund geben!
Und Xavier Naidoo, der singt doch sooo schön mit Texten, die dermaßen fuckin' deep sind, das er sie nicht einmal selbst versteht, weshalb man ihm am ehesten zutrauen darf, jegliche Materie voll durchdrungen zu haben.
Und wenn das auch noch von ein, zwei vakuumgealterten Ärzten aus der Provinz (also fern jeder erdenklichen Korruption) fachlich gecheckt wurde, ist alles in Sack und Tüten, da können die ganzen Scheinexperten und Mäzene weltweit noch so sehr das Gegenteil behaupten und vertreten. Wer nicht wenigsten auf Youtube oder sogar in den vollen geheimen Foren unterwegs ist, aus denen die echten Checker ihre Informationen beziehen, den kann man doch unmöglich ernst nehmen!

Oh Leute, ich bin so froh, dass ich über Transparente auf Demos und neuerdings auch hier im Forum über die Wahrheit informiert werde, sonst wär' ich so was von am Arsch.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

Verpass dir den Impfstoff, und du bist sicher und brauchst nichts auf Leute geben die sich nicht impfen lassen.
Genieße die Sicherheit deines Lebens, und belächle andere welche sich der wahnsinnigen Gefahr ohne Impfstoff in den Weg stellen, und reihenweise vor die Hunde gehen werden.

Als ob man sich nicht impfen lässt, weil irgendwelche Vögel das im Netz sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann zB nur nicht ins Ausland komme, dann bleib ich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre halt im Inland.



Die Einreisebeschränkungen, können durchaus dauerhaft sein. 
Um in bestimmte Länder reisen zu dürfen, werden schon heute Impfungen gefordert, z.B. gegen Gelbfieber. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Länder, die coronafrei sind, sich das nicht wieder reinholen wollen und daher eine Impfung fordern.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Verpass dir den Impfstoff, und du bist sicher und brauchst nichts auf Leute geben die sich nicht impfen lassen.
> Genieße die Sicherheit deines Lebens, und belächle andere welche sich der wahnsinnigen Gefahr ohne Impfstoff in den Weg stellen, und reihenweise vor die Hunde gehen werden.



Das ist das gängige Argument von Leuten, die den eigentlichen Zweck einer Impfung nicht begriffen haben.

Der Schutz des einzelnen Geimpften ist nicht der Zweck, sondern quasi die Belohnung dafür, dass man den eigentlichen Zweck unterstützt. Und dieser ist die - im Vergleich zur Ansteckung mit der tatsächlichen Krankheit - sanfte und gesteuerte Immunisierung der Gesellschaft und die Ausrottung von Krankheiten, indem man die Erreger ihrer Wirte beraubt.

Insbesondere der letztere Aspekt hat den einen unschätzbaren Vorteil, den sogar Impfgegner und -skeptiker begreifen sollten, wenn sie einmal kurz aufhören würden, aus lauter Angst vor Bill Gates und seiner Klistierspritze zu schlottern: gegen de facto ausgerottete Krankheiten muss man man niemanden mehr impfen - außer, man begibt sich dahin, wo nicht geimpft wurde und die Krankheit noch grassiert. Aber das kann man sich dann wieder selbst aussuchen. 
Genial, oder?  

Viele Dinge des täglichen Zusammenlebens funktionieren nur, wenn alle oder doch zumindest die meisten mitmachen, und dann bringt es nichts zu sagen, es solle doch jeder machen, wie er will.
Beispielsweise nützen Verkehrsampel nicht so wahnsinnig viel, wenn man es den Einzelnen überlässt, ob sie das Signal beachten möchten oder nicht. Wie die ganzen Freidenker und -geister da draußen mit der ständigen Drangsalierung durch Lichtsignalanlagen klarkommen, kann ich nicht einmal im Ansatz erfassen, aber die Tortur muss grenzenlos sein. Man bedenke: Durch das Anhalten an Ampeln ist man länger im Straßenverkehr unterwegs, erhöht also das eigene Risiko! Egal wie marginal, das ist untragbar zu Gunsten irgendwelcher Idioten, die unbedingt Ampeln haben wollen! Ein Skandal ist das!!!


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Mai 2020)

Wieso machen solche Leute 
Keine  Patientenverfügung? 
was mit corona zutun hat , bitte keine lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen, man kann es ja spezifizieren.  Ah stimmt ja , dafür keine Eier und so. 

Und falls eine 2te harte welle kommt, können meine Kollegen diese leute" von  der Natur  auslesen lassen "  und für andere haben wir Kapazitäten  frei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wieso machen solche Leute
> Keine  Patientenverfügung?
> was mit corona zutun hat , bitte keine lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen, man kann es ja spezifizieren.  Ah stimmt ja , dafür keine Eier und so.
> 
> Und falls eine 2te harte welle kommt, können meine Kollegen diese leute" von  der Natur  auslesen lassen "  und für andere haben wir Kapazitäten  frei.



Weil sich fast keiner darüber Gedanken macht. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie das geht, ich habe sinnvollere Dinge zu tun.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Mai 2020)

Solche Leute sind halt Heuchler, erwischt bei dennen einen, wären sie die ersten die sich vordrängeln würden. 

Und was man davor gemacht und gesagt hat...Ist schnell vergessen.

Die sehen erkrankten und ältere  Menschen als unwertig an, die dieses Land mit aufgebaut haben, 

Ich behandele lieber ältere Mitmenschen als solche Pappnasen die mit ihrem Arroganz und Dummheit andere Menschen gefährden und sich über Mitmenschen stellen.
"ich habe sinnvollere Dinge zu tun"


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

Kurzarbeit reicht nicht mehr aus. Kündigungen stehen an.

Corona: In diesen Branchen gibt es die meisten Kuendigungen





Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist das gängige Argument von Leuten, die den eigentlichen Zweck einer Impfung nicht begriffen haben.


Ich will mich garnicht generell gegen alle Impfungen aussprechen, aber ich lasse mich garantiert nicht mit einem Impfstoff versehen, welcher hier hastig entwickelt wurde.
In 2-3 Jahren können wir nochmal darüber reden.
Und ich habe nichts dagegen wenn du der Sache offen gegenüber stehst und dir das bereitwillig verabreichen willst.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2020)

Wobei erstmal Leiharbeiter rausfliegen, das macht leider schon einen grossen Anteil in vielen Firmen aus.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich will mich garnicht generell gegen alle Impfungen aussprechen, aber ich lasse mich garantiert nicht mit einem Impfstoff versehen, welcher hier hastig entwickelt wurde.



Was die Frage aufwirft, bei welcher Gelegenheit dir in welcher medizinischen Forschungseinrichtung störend aufgefallen ist, dass dort bei der Entwicklung des Impfstoffes überhastet vorgegangen wird?

Ich für meinen Teil gehe bis zur Indikation des Gegenteils davon aus, dass auch dieser Impfstoff exakt nach den üblichen Verfahrensweisen und Vorschriften entwickelt und erprobt wird. Und dass der einzige Unterschied darin liegt, dass in diesem Fall aus allgemeinen Interesse heraus genug Geld in die Entwicklung fließt, womit die sonst im privatwirtschaftlichen oder universitären Umfeld üblichen Pausen zwischen den Budgetrunden entfallen können - was der Gründlichkeit wiederum zugute kommt, da es dann auch weniger Wiederaufnahmen von R&D sowie weniger personelle Umbesetzungen und damit Brüche in der Arbeitskontinuität gibt.

Also, zumindest ist das in den Forschungseinrichtungen der Fall, die ich kenne. Es kann natürlich trotzdem sein, dass ausgerechnet in diesem prominenten Fall ein Impfstoff freigegeben wird, der uns alle bestenfalls in Zombies verwandelt oder schlimmstenfalls sexuell indolent macht.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> So, wie Windows 10 "Upgrades" und "Updates"?



Ich rate dringend davon ab, diese rektal zu installieren, will dich aber keineswegs bremsen.

Lass uns auf alle Fälle wissen, ob du danach runder läufst.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil gehe bis zur Indikation des Gegenteils davon aus, dass auch dieser Impfstoff exakt nach den üblichen Verfahrensweisen und Vorschriften entwickelt und erprobt wird.


Und wie kann man das wissen? 
Ich halte es eben für realistisch das da kürzere Testphasen/Testzyklen genehmigt werden.
Zudem will ich erst mal beobachten wie sich die sexuell indolenten Zombies damit rum schlagen werden.
Ich sehe auch keine Veranlassung mir diesen neuen Impfstoff zu verabreichen. Für mich ist Covid19 eine neue Grippe, und gegen sowas hab ich mich noch nie geimpft.
Und nur weil die Regierung und die Pharmaindustrie mir zu dem Impfstoff rät, muss ich nicht davon überzeugt sein.

Sollte man mir allerdings einen dauerhaften Maskenzwang aufdrücken, wäre ich wohl leider zur Impfung genötigt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Corona-Ausbruch: VG bestätigt 'Westfleisch'-Schließung wegen "erheblicher epidemiologische Gefahrenquelle" | LTO.de


----------



## INU.ID (11. Mai 2020)

Verlauf von COVID-19: Risikofaktor Übergewicht | GMX




> Daten aus Großbritannien, den USA, Frankreich
> 
> Britische Ärzte haben in einer Studie Informationen über knapp 17.000 Covid-Patientinnen und -Patienten zusammengefasst, die in Großbritannien im Krankenhaus behandelt werden mussten. Demnach erhöhte neben höherem Alter und Vorerkrankungen Übergewicht das Risiko, an Covid zu sterben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Ausbruch: VG bestätigt 'Westfleisch'-Schließung wegen "erheblicher epidemiologische Gefahrenquelle" | LTO.de



wie es schnell ausbreitet unter mitarbeiter , fehlt noch Familie und Umfeld und sonst wo man war.^^


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Demos gegen Beschraenkungen: Politik warnt vor Radikalisierung | tagesschau.de

Wird Zeit, dass da Festnahmen erfolgen und die Spinner in der Geschlossenen landen. 

Spannend wäre mal eine Statistik, wie viel Prozent der Gates-Hasser eigentlich noch Windows nutzen. Bei so viel Hass, müssten die doch schon lange auf Linux umgestiegen sein.

Wobei sich zeigt, dass die Verschwörungsspinner, die auch oft von der "Lügenspresse" reden deutlich in der Minderheit sind. 
Die Quote der Tagesschau ist um 70% gestiegen.
Corona-Krise: Tagesschau mit 17 Millionen Zuschauern


----------



## muadib (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Demos gegen Beschraenkungen: Politik warnt vor Radikalisierung | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass da Festnahmen erfolgen und die Spinner in der Geschlossenen landen.
> 
> ...



Axel Voss: Nutzer der Corona-Tracing-App sollen Vorteile erhalten - ComputerBase
Nachdem ich diese Nachricht gelesen habe, habe ich spontan den Wunsch verspürt, mich den Demonstrationen anzuschließen.

Dass so ein Vorschlag kommt war eh abzusehen. Unsere Regierung attackiert unser Grundgesetz schon seit Jahrzehnten. Da ist solch eine Pandemie natürlich ein perfekter Vorwand den Abbau unserer Grundrechte weiter zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich will mich garnicht generell gegen alle Impfungen aussprechen, aber ich lasse mich garantiert nicht mit einem Impfstoff versehen, welcher hier hastig entwickelt wurde.
> In 2-3 Jahren können wir nochmal darüber reden.



Kein Pharmakonzern kann es sich leisten,
einen Impfstoff auf den Markt zu bringen,
welcher nicht alle Tests durchlaufen hat. 

Denke nur mal an die Schadensersatzklagen im Amiland.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Denke nur mal an die Schadensersatzklagen im Amiland.


Die übernimmt Bill Gates


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kein Pharmakonzern kann es sich leisten,
> einen Impfstoff auf den Markt zu bringen,
> welcher nicht alle Tests durchlaufen hat.
> 
> Denke nur mal an die Schadensersatzklagen im Amiland.



Man müsste nur kurzfristig die Regelungen abändern, und schon wäre alles gesetzlich in Ordnung.
Und da man in "Krisensituationen" einige Möglichkeiten hat (Einschränkung der Grundrechte, Sonderbefugnisse für Hr. Spahn etc), würde ich nicht ausschließen das man auch einen Impfstoff verkürzt auf den Markt bekommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Axel Voss: Nutzer der Corona-Tracing-App sollen Vorteile erhalten - ComputerBase.


Ohne Worte ....

Axel Voss mal wieder 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Kein Pharmakonzern kann es sich leisten,
> einen Impfstoff auf den Markt zu bringen,
> welcher nicht alle Tests durchlaufen hat.


Doch, indem man eine kleine neue unabhängige GmbH oder Limited gründet. Dann ist das mit der Haftung nicht so das Problem,


----------



## Adi1 (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Man müsste nur kurzfristig die Regelungen abändern, und schon wäre alles gesetzlich in Ordnung.
> Und da man in "Krisensituationen" einige Möglichkeiten hat (Einschränkung der Grundrechte, Sonderbefugnisse für Hr. Spahn etc), würde ich nicht ausschließen das man auch einen Impfstoff verkürzt auf den Markt bekommt.



Die weltweite Forschergemeinschaft folgt aber anerkannten Regeln der Wissenschaft. 

Da ist nun mal kein Platz für Scharlatane, Druiden und Schamanen.

@ WhoRainZone

Ja, klar.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Man müsste nur kurzfristig die Regelungen abändern, und schon wäre alles gesetzlich in Ordnung.
> Und da man in "Krisensituationen" einige Möglichkeiten hat (Einschränkung der Grundrechte, Sonderbefugnisse für Hr. Spahn etc), würde ich nicht ausschließen das man auch einen Impfstoff verkürzt auf den Markt bekommt.


Solange der freiwillig leibt kein Problem, aber es hat einen Grund, warum man da eine Wartedauer hat.


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Demos gegen Beschraenkungen: Politik warnt vor Radikalisierung | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass da Festnahmen erfolgen und die Spinner in der Geschlossenen landen.



Also braucht es nur eine Grippe um die Grundrechte über Bord zu werfen?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Demos gegen Beschraenkungen: Politik warnt vor Radikalisierung | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass da Festnahmen erfolgen und die Spinner in der Geschlossenen landen.
> 
> ...



Ist das deine Lösung für alle Probleme? Leute wegsperren/inhaftieren?
Zum Glück hast du das nicht zu bestimmen. Dein verlinkter Artikel strotzt nur so von pauschalisierendem dummen Gewäsch.
Es geht nur um linke, rechte, AfD und Pegida. Damit ist alles gesagt. Sollen die Demonstranten doch in Zukunft gefälligst dafür sorgen, dass bloß niemand, der diesen Gruppierungen nahesteht, zu den Demos kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Es geht um Straftäter und die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung. 
Das Polizeigesetz erlaubt da noch deutlich früheres Einschreiten, als das Infektionsschutzgesetz, was ich hier als Rechtsgrundlage ansehen würde. 



			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ifsg/__30.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die zuständige Behörde hat anzuordnen, dass Personen, die an Lungenpest oder an von Mensch zu Mensch übertragbarem hämorrhagischem Fieber erkrankt oder dessen verdächtig sind, unverzüglich in einem Krankenhaus oder einer für diese Krankheiten geeigneten Einrichtung abgesondert werden. Bei sonstigen Kranken sowie Krankheitsverdächtigen, Ansteckungsverdächtigen und Ausscheidern kann angeordnet werden, dass sie in einem geeigneten Krankenhaus oder in sonst geeigneter Weise abgesondert werden, bei Ausscheidern jedoch nur, wenn sie andere Schutzmaßnahmen nicht befolgen, befolgen können oder befolgen würden und dadurch ihre Umgebung gefährden.



Das sie die Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen vorsätzlich nicht befolgen und dies auch künftig nicht tun werden haben sie mittlerweile zur genüge erwiesen. 



muadib schrieb:


> Axel Voss: Nutzer der Corona-Tracing-App sollen Vorteile erhalten - ComputerBase



Voss ist ein Vollvossten. Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Voss ist ein Vollvossten. Einfach ignorieren.


Wenn das so einfach bei Personen wäre, die politisches Gewicht haben...


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Man sollte so einem nicht mehr Gewicht einräumen also nötig. Er ist kein Minister.


----------



## Eckism (11. Mai 2020)

Sooo, nun bin ich erstmal in Schweden...ohne Maske einkaufen ist ein Traum, die Straßen sind voll. Die Schweden juckt Corona wirklich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Dann bleib da mal ein paar Monate.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

Für mich nicht verständlich, warum sich die Leute so nach Menschenmassen sehnen. Die Ruhe, u.a. durch den fast komplett zum erliegen gekommenen Flugverkehr, und der Abstand den man derzeit noch hat, z.B. durch nicht vorhandenes Gruppenkuscheln im ÖPNV, ist richtig angenehm und erholsam und sollte am besten für immer so bleiben.



Eckism schrieb:


> einkaufen


Das ist natürlich ganz wichtig. Am Besten den Einkaufswagen noch so stellen, dass der ganze Gang in Beschlag genommen wird.

PS: Kaufen und sparen sie.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Heinsberg-Protokoll: Was wusste Laschet? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2020)

Es gibt so witzige Konzepte in der Krise. Sehr schön sowas: Muss ich unbedingt hin!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-NFQoyuL4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

So könnten die Leute auch Demos machen, die die Schutzauflagen einhalten. Aber sie wollen ja nicht.

Stattdessen machen sie verbotene Menschenansammlungen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. Mai 2020)

WLAN im Auto? Sowas gibts? Ich hab nur UKW


----------



## muadib (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Voss ist ein Vollvossten. Einfach ignorieren.



Was passieren kann, wenn man Politiker ignoriert und einfach mal machen lässt, sollte aus dem Geschichtsunterricht hinreichend bekannt sein.

Wenn Politiker, wie er, keinen Gegenwind bekommen, machen sie einfach weiter und andere springen vielleicht auf diesen Zug auf.

Hätte in den letzten Jahrzehnten nie jemand demonstriert oder vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht geklagt, würde die Welt in der wir leben definitiv ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Anscheinend schon. https://www.bmw.com/de/innovation/wlan-im-auto.html*&#8203;*



muadib schrieb:


> Was passieren kann, wenn man Politiker ignoriert und einfach mal machen lässt, sollte aus dem Geschichtsunterricht hinreichend bekannt sein.



Der kann nichts machen, solange ihm niemand zuhört. 
Er hat kein Amt inne.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Er hat kein Amt inne.


Oder kurz: Du hast keine Ahnung wie es in Parteien zugeht. Der Mann ist nicht irgendein Hinterbänkler.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Was passieren kann, wenn man Politiker ignoriert und einfach mal machen lässt, sollte aus dem Geschichtsunterricht hinreichend bekannt sein.



Das geschichtliche Ereignis, auf das du höchstwahrscheinlich anspielst, war allerdings nicht die Folge dessen, dass man Politiker gewähren ließ, sondern dass radikale Spinner den Pöbel mit gefälligem, jedoch gänzlich faktenfernen Unsinn gefüttert haben.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Axel Voss: Nutzer der Corona-Tracing-App sollen Vorteile erhalten - ComputerBase
> Nachdem ich diese Nachricht gelesen habe, habe ich spontan den Wunsch verspürt, mich den Demonstrationen anzuschließen.
> 
> Dass so ein Vorschlag kommt war eh abzusehen. Unsere Regierung attackiert unser Grundgesetz schon seit Jahrzehnten. Da ist solch eine Pandemie natürlich ein perfekter Vorwand den Abbau unserer Grundrechte weiter zu beschleunigen.



Das kommt aber nicht von der Regierung sondern von einem Eu Abgeordneten.
Und solche Leute reden viel, wenn eine Kamera in der Nähe ist.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder kurz: Du hast keine Ahnung wie es in Parteien zugeht. Der Mann ist nicht irgendein Hinterbänkler.



Eher ein Hinterwälder, bei seinen kruden Vorstellungen zu Digitalisierung und Zensurheberrecht.


----------



## Eckism (11. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für mich nicht verständlich, warum sich die Leute so nach Menschenmassen sehnen. Die Ruhe, u.a. durch den fast komplett zum erliegen gekommenen Flugverkehr, und der Abstand den man derzeit noch hat, z.B. durch nicht vorhandenes Gruppenkuscheln im ÖPNV, ist richtig angenehm und erholsam und sollte am besten für immer so bleiben.
> 
> 
> Das ist natürlich ganz wichtig. Am Besten den Einkaufswagen noch so stellen, dass der ganze Gang in Beschlag genommen wird.
> ...



Menschenmassen in Schweden...so viele gibts ja nicht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2020)

Jetzt wird es teuer:

_"... Die Krankenkassen schlagen Alarm: Auch wegen der Coronavirus-Pandemie  steigen die Ausgaben, gleichzeitig brechen Einnahmen weg. Den  Versicherten droht offenbar eine Verdopplung des Zusatzbeitrags.  ..."_
Corona: Krankenkassen warnen vor Beitragsschock - DER SPIEGEL

Testen ist teuer, die Behandlungen auch. Das muss man sich leisten können. Es geht "nur" um einen Prozent mehr, macht am Ende des Jahres dann auch doch eine Menge aus. Und ich dachte, sämtliche Tests würden aus Staatskasse bezahlt. Bleiben die wegbrechenden Einnahmen durch Kurzarbeit. Auch das ist empfindlich viel Da droht dann die nächste Sparrunde.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch das ist empfindlich viel Da droht dann die nächste Sparrunde.


Oder endlich der Zeitpunkt, das System in eine solidarische Bürgerversicherung weiterzuentwickeln: Eine solidarische Buergerinnen- und Buergerversicherung ist moeglich - Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder endlich der Zeitpunkt, das System in eine solidarische Bürgerversicherung weiterzuentwickeln: Eine solidarische Buergerinnen- und Buergerversicherung ist moeglich - Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung



Vergiss es, jetzt kommen zwar die Sozialisten aus den Löchern gekrochen, aber großartig etablieren konnten die sich bisher in den Umfragen erfreulicherweise noch nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und wie kann man das wissen?
> Ich halte es eben für realistisch das da kürzere Testphasen/Testzyklen genehmigt werden.
> Zudem will ich erst mal beobachten wie sich die sexuell indolenten Zombies damit rum schlagen werden.
> Ich sehe auch keine Veranlassung mir diesen neuen Impfstoff zu verabreichen. Für mich ist Covid19 eine neue Grippe, und gegen sowas hab ich mich noch nie geimpft.
> ...


Also Impfstoff böse da angeblich zu schnell verfügbar und überhastet entwickelt. Aber er ist harmlos gegen das Risiko eine Maske zu tragen
 Alles klar.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Also Impfstoff böse da angeblich zu schnell verfügbar und überhastet entwickelt. Aber er ist harmlos gegen das Risiko eine Maske zu tragen
> Alles klar.



Die Hygieneprobleme bei den Masken wurden noch nicht erwähnt, ist eh nur Placebo.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vergiss es, jetzt kommen zwar die Sozialisten aus den Löchern gekrochen, aber großartig etablieren konnten die sich bisher in den Umfragen erfreulicherweise noch nicht.



Die Neokonservativen kommen erst dann aus ihren Löchern gekrochen, wenn sie mit einiger Verspätung erkennen, dass sie angesichts der ohnehin existierenden Versicherungspflicht durch eine Bürgerversicherung ohne Leistungseinbußen Geld sparen können - auch, oder gerade im Vergleich zur privaten Krankenversicherung.

Es hat bekanntlich Vorteile, wenn man einen benötigten Betrag X auf möglichst viele Beitragszahler aufteilt.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

mimimi Maske, mimimi Impfpflicht
Großer Gott. Die Bretter gehören an die Wand und nicht vor den Kopf. Wie hat man es denn bitte geschafft die Pocken auszurotten? Mit "hätten sie denn gerne eine Impfung" oder "würden sie denn gerne"?  Ich halte es auch weiterhin mit für einen großen Fehler, dass man im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung nicht nur nicht die Impfpflicht in Ostdeutschland beibehalten hat, sondern nicht auch noch auf den Westen ausgedehnt hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Neokonservativen kommen erst dann aus ihren Löchern gekrochen, wenn sie mit einiger Verspätung erkennen, dass sie angesichts der ohnehin existierenden Versicherungspflicht durch eine Bürgerversicherung ohne Leistungseinbußen Geld sparen können - auch, oder gerade im Vergleich zur privaten Krankenversicherung.
> 
> Es hat bekanntlich Vorteile, wenn man einen benötigten Betrag X auf möglichst viele Beitragszahler aufteilt.



Für irgendeinen werden die Beiträge dann steigern, denn man kann nicht Dienstleistungen herzaubern.
Versicherungen erzeugen, bedingt durch deren Kosten, insgesamt mehr Kosten als wenn jeder das selbst bezahlen würde.


----------



## Eckism (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Neokonservativen kommen erst dann aus ihren Löchern gekrochen, wenn sie mit einiger Verspätung erkennen, dass sie angesichts der ohnehin existierenden Versicherungspflicht durch eine Bürgerversicherung ohne Leistungseinbußen Geld sparen können - auch, oder gerade im Vergleich zur privaten Krankenversicherung.
> 
> Es hat bekanntlich Vorteile, wenn man einen benötigten Betrag X auf möglichst viele Beitragszahler aufteilt.



Wenn jeder weniger bezahlt, kann am Ende nicht "mehr" rauskommen...


----------



## muadib (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das geschichtliche Ereignis, auf das du höchstwahrscheinlich anspielst, war allerdings nicht die Folge dessen, dass man Politiker gewähren ließ, sondern dass radikale Spinner den Pöbel mit gefälligem, jedoch gänzlich faktenfernen Unsinn gefüttert haben.



Dass Politiker die Bürger mit Unsinn füttern haben wir auch heute noch. Wenn man diese Politiker gewähren lässt, hat man ganz schnell wieder eine Situation in der ein Widerstand ohne Einsatz des eigenen Lebens nicht mehr möglich ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eher ein Hinterwälder, bei seinen kruden Vorstellungen zu Digitalisierung und Zensurheberrecht.



Dass jeder Politiker der krude Vorstellungen hat nur ein Hinterwäldler ist, ist ein schöner Traum, der leider nicht der Realität entspricht.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Versicherungen erzeugen, bedingt durch deren Kosten, insgesamt mehr Kosten als wenn jeder das selbst bezahlen würde.


Wenn es jeder selbst zahlen würde, wäre ein nicht geringer Teil der Bevölkerung von medizinischer Versorgung entweder ausgeschlossen oder hätte sie nur rudimentär zur Verfügung. Das sind ja tolle Vorstellungen die du hast. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vergiss es, jetzt kommen zwar die Sozialisten  aus den Löchern gekrochen, aber großartig etablieren konnten die sich  bisher in den Umfragen erfreulicherweise noch nicht.


YouGov | 
Chance fuer SPD: Mehrheit der Deutschen fuer Buergerversicherung
Aber ich vergaß: "Alles Sozialisten" (sprach Alfred Tetzlaff...)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es jeder selbst zahlen würde, wäre ein nicht geringer Teil der Bevölkerung von medizinischer Versorgung entweder ausgeschlossen oder hätte sie nur rudimentär zur Verfügung. Das sind ja tolle Vorstellungen die du hast.



Das sind einfach nur Berechnungen. Eine Versicherung hat Kosten, z.B. deren personal wie Gutachter und Verwalter. Die erbrachten Leistungen bleiben aber gleich, wenn man annimmt, dass jeder die im heutigen Umfang in Anspruch nimmt.

Eine "Bürgerversicherung" (versichert man sich da gegen Bürger?) würde dann mehr Leistungen bieten und dementsprechend auch mehr kosten.
Dass das die Linkspartei nicht sagen wird ist obligatorisch.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (versichert man sich da gegen Bürger?) .


Ja, gegen unsolidarische, die sich im jetzigen System großzügig rausnehmen können. Die werden dort mit zur Kasse gebeten und können keine Extrawürste mehr braten. 

Achja: Das will ja nicht nur die Linkspartei. Bei den Grünen steht das auch im Programm.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ja, gegen unsolidarische, die sich im jetzigen System großzügig rausnehmen können. Die werden dort mit zur Kasse gebeten und können keine Extrawürste mehr braten.


Aha, da haben wir ja den Zahler. Nur erfreulicherweise kann die SED-Nachfolgepartei das nicht durchsetzen, die haben zu wenige Stimmen und die CDU wird das auch nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für irgendeinen werden die Beiträge dann steigern, denn man kann nicht Dienstleistungen herzaubern.



Noch einmal: Es ist in Deutschland ohnehin Pflicht, eine Krankenversicherung zu haben. Sprich, jeder zahlt ohnehin irgendwo Beiträge, entweder gesetzlich oder privat.

Bei den Gesetzlichen zahlt man einen festen Betrag nach Einkommen, jedoch unabhängig von Alter und individuellem Gesundheitszustand.
Bei den Privaten zahlt man unabhängig vom Einkommen, jedoch abhängig von den gewünschten Leistungen sowie nach Alter und Stand der Gesundheit. 

Und nun muss man ja nicht lange überlegen, wo der Haken liegt: Man kann zwar darauf hoffen, vielleicht gesund zu bleiben, aber nicht darauf, vom Alter verschont zu bleiben. Oder sich den gewählten Tarif durch unvorhergesehene Ereignisse nicht mehr leisten zu können bzw. diesen als nicht mehr ausreichend zu erleben.

Und wohin flüchten sich gescheiterte Privatversicherte? Genau, in die gesetzliche Versicherung, wo sie sich über den Umweg der Familienversicherung oder von Transferleistungen ganz plötzlich nicht mehr zu fein sind, an einer solidarischen Leistung teilzuhaben.



> Versicherungen erzeugen, bedingt durch deren Kosten, insgesamt mehr Kosten als wenn jeder das selbst bezahlen würde.



Versicherungen können allerdings aufgrund ihrer Größe auch ganz andere Konditionen mit den jeweiligen Leistungserbringern aushandeln. Versuch mal als Privatperson, mit niedergelassenen Ärzten oder Kliniken zu feilschen ... Viel Glück.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Es ist in Deutschland ohnehin Pflicht, eine Krankenversicherung zu haben. Sprich, jeder zahlt ohnehin irgendwo Beiträge, entweder gesetzlich oder privat.



Was nichts daran ändert, dass bei mehr Leistungen mehr Kosten entstehen. So wie in jeder Versicherung.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn jeder weniger bezahlt, kann am Ende nicht "mehr" rauskommen...



Doch, weil die ganzen einzelnen Versicherungen wegfallen, wenn alle die gleiche nutzen. 
Alleine die ganzen Verwaltungen die dann nicht mehr gebraucht werden sparen wohl etliche Millionen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass bei mehr Leistungen mehr Kosten entstehen. So wie in jeder Versicherung.



Da haben aber die privaten Versicherungen mit Chefarztbehandlung etc. deutlich mehr kosten.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus in Schweden: Toedlicher Sonderweg - Politik - SZ.de



Corona in Schweden: Keine Intensivmedizin fuer ueber 80-Jaehrige? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Eckism (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Versicherungen können allerdings aufgrund ihrer Größe auch ganz andere Konditionen mit den jeweiligen Leistungserbringern aushandeln. Versuch mal als Privatperson, mit niedergelassenen Ärzten oder Kliniken zu feilschen ... Viel Glück.



Und da sind wir im Niedriglohn- und Ausbeuterbereich des Pflegepersonals...
Einen auf Solidarisch machen und auf die Leute im Gesundheitsbereich scheißen.

Ich finde gesetzliche Krankenversicherungen ja auch besser als Private, aber ich bin auch der Meinung, das der ganze Apparate viel zu fett geworden ist. Und wer schonmal mit dem Finanzamt zu tun hatte, der weiß, das die noch schlimmer als sämtliche Firmen dieser Welt um Centbeträge kämpfen....und koste es Tausende Euro.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und da sind wir im Niedriglohn- und Ausbeuterbereich des Pflegepersonals...
> Einen auf Solidarisch machen und auf die Leute im Gesundheitsbereich scheißen.



Die Pflegekraft bekommt aber auch nicht doppelt so viel Geld, wenn da ein Privatpatient im Bett liegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Versicherungen erzeugen, bedingt durch deren Kosten, insgesamt mehr Kosten als wenn jeder das selbst bezahlen würde.



Ach darum können sich in den USA so viele Amerikaner notwendige Operationen und Behandlungen von mehreren zehntausend Dollar nicht leisten, müssen auf Spenden und auf solidarische Unterstützung von Privatpersonen hoffen und erreichen bei ihren privaten Krankenversicherungen oft nicht mal die jährliche Übernahmegrenze von fünfzehn bis zwanzigtausend Dollar, während die Kosten für die gleichen Operationen hier von den Kassen übernommen werden und das Ganze im Vergleich dazu immer noch verhältnismäßig bezahlbar ist und das obwohl sie in den USA meist alles selbst bezahlen dürfen (sofern sie nicht das Glück haben und über ihren Arbeitgeber gut versichert werden, was lange keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist)... 

Wobei die Kosten hier bei uns eben durch eine gemeinsame Bürgerversicherung noch drastisch (für alle) reduzierbar wären.

Wo sind solche schon mehrfach klar wiederlegten "Argumente" eigentlich besser als der krude Mist von Verschwörungstheoretikern?
Es hat doch im Grunde schon nichts mehr mit Gegenargumentation zu tun wenn man immer die immer gleiche falsche und widerlegte Leier von vermeintlichen Argumenten vorbringt, wieviel besser Privatisierung von Bereichen wie dem Gesundheitswesen made in USA doch ist, als nur damit das manch einer scheinbar bar jeder Rationalität an den allmächtigen Mamongott des eigenen Portmonaie glauben möchte, bis dieses bei solchen Personen (hoffentlich) mal irgendwann den Stinkefinger zeigt, dann möchte man plötzlich auch Solidariät von der Gesellschaft, wo man sie vorher denen am liebsten verwehren wollte, die darauf angewiesen sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Mai 2020)

Kuhpisse müsste doch USA System lieben


----------



## Eckism (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Pflegekraft bekommt aber auch nicht doppelt so viel Geld, wenn da ein Privatpatient im Bett liegt.



Ohne dieses ganze rumgehandel um Preise im Gesundheitswesen wäre das ganze System ja auch nicht so "schlecht", wie es nunmal ist...Schlecht im Sinne von Unterbezahlung, Überstunden, überforderten/überarbeitenden Pflegepersonal und somit schlechterer Behandlung der zu pflegenden Personen.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ohne dieses ganze rumgehandel um Preise im Gesundheitswesen wäre das ganze System ja auch nicht so "schlecht", wie es nunmal ist...Schlecht im Sinne von Unterbezahlung, Überstunden, überforderten/überarbeitenden Pflegepersonal und somit schlechterer Behandlung der zu pflegenden Personen.



Pflegeversicherung ist gedeckelt und läuft wie eine teilkaskoversicherung, alles was drüber geht muss der Heimbewohner bezahlen wenn dieser nicht kann, kommt sein Vermögen + Ehepartner, erst dann kommt Sozialhilfe.(mehr Lohn-> hohe eigenanteil) 

Deswegen wird es von internationale Investoren ausgenutzt, ihr Geld kriegen die immer.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ohne dieses ganze rumgehandel um Preise im Gesundheitswesen wäre das ganze System ja auch nicht so "schlecht", wie es nunmal ist..*.Schlecht im Sinne von Unterbezahlung, Überstunden, überforderten/überarbeitenden Pflegepersonal* und somit schlechterer Behandlung der zu pflegenden Personen.



Mit so einer Mutmaßung wäre ich doch ehr mehr als vorsichtig...
Am Ende ist es alles eine Frage ob entsprechende Kontrollmechnismen installiert sind, die das überwachen und wie gut diese Mechanismen funktionieren und entsprechend eine solche Ausbeutung von Arbeitskraft unterbinden.
Sind die nicht ausreichend kann es dir passieren das du zwar als Chauffeur für Bundestagsabgeordnete arbeitest und einen dick gepanzerten Audi A8 fährst, aber auch auf 400€ Basis  ausgebeutet wirst und das obwohl dort der Staat direkt mit inbolviert / Auftraggeber und Nutznießer ist. 

Fahrdienst kaempft gegen die Pleite: Bundestag: Teure Autos, billige Chauffeure - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Eckism (11. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit so einer Mutmaßung wäre ich doch ehr mehr als vorsichtig...
> Am Ende ist es alles eine Frage ob entsprechende Kontrollmechnismen installiert sind, die das überwachen und wie gut diese Mechanismen funktionieren und entsprechend eine solche Ausbeutung von Arbeitskraft unterbinden.
> Sind die nicht ausreichend kann es dir passieren das du zwar als Chauffeur für Bundestagsabgeordnete arbeitest und einen dick gepanzerten Audi A8 fährst, aber auch auf 400€ Basis  ausgebeutet wirst und das obwohl dort der Staat direkt mit inbolviert / Auftraggeber und Nutznießer ist.
> 
> Fahrdienst kaempft gegen die Pleite: Bundestag: Teure Autos, billige Chauffeure - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel



Ich sehe es als bedeutend wichtiger an, das man Leute im Gesundheitswesen fair bezahlt als Leute, die so'n dämlichen Minister rumkutschieren...der kann ja nun auch Bus und Bahn nutzen...würde sogar der Umwelt helfen.
Und das der Staat schlimmer als jede Firma dieser Welt auf Geld schielt, hab ich vorhin schon geschrieben...der Staat als Krankenversicherung, was dümmeres kann man gar nicht fordern, außer man will nen Hüftgelenk als Schnitzerei aus'n Wald um die Ecke haben, weil's 5 Cent günstiger als eins aus Metall wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Es gibt medizinische Standards.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als bedeutend wichtiger an, das man Leute im Gesundheitswesen fair bezahlt als Leute, die so'n dämlichen Minister rumkutschieren...der kann ja nun auch Bus und Bahn nutzen...würde sogar der Umwelt helfen.



Wobei die gepanzerten Limousinen dem Staat gehören, also im Zweifel könnte der Minister auch selbst fahren.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als bedeutend wichtiger an, das man Leute im Gesundheitswesen fair bezahlt als Leute, die so'n dämlichen Minister rumkutschieren...der kann ja nun auch Bus und Bahn nutzen...würde sogar der Umwelt helfen.
> Und das der Staat schlimmer als jede Firma dieser Welt auf Geld schielt, hab ich vorhin schon geschrieben...der Staat als Krankenversicherung, was dümmeres kann man gar nicht fordern, außer man will nen Hüftgelenk als Schnitzerei aus'n Wald um die Ecke haben, weil's 5 Cent günstiger als eins aus Metall wäre.



Es geht doch dabei um das grundsätzliche Prinzip und das ist beim Gesundheitswesen nicht anders als beim Chauffeur eines Politikers, nicht darum wer nun wieivel wichtiger ist, sowas bringt doch am Ende niemanden weiter, wenn wir aufwiegen wollen wer wieviel mehr Wert hat (nicht zuletzt weil das die letzten Jahrzehnte lang ohne Sinn und Verstand gemacht wurde und da der Kassierer im Supermarkt, oder die Reinigungskraft, als weniger wervoll angesehen wurde, bis sie in einer Krise wie der aktuellen dann doch plötzlich mal unersätzlich waren).


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Wieder zurück zum Thema:
Corona-Krise: Vollbremsung fuer Coesfeld | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und wie kann man das wissen?
> Ich halte es eben für realistisch das da kürzere Testphasen/Testzyklen genehmigt werden.



Die Testphasen haben bereits begonnen. Wenn du ab jetzt 3 Jahre warten willst - wie willst du dich dann jemals gegen Influenza impfen lassen? Da erst ein halbes Jahr vorher überhaupt entschieden, um welche Stämme es geht.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Demos gegen Beschraenkungen: Politik warnt vor Radikalisierung | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass da Festnahmen erfolgen und die Spinner in der Geschlossenen landen.



Und wo nimmst du die Plätze her? Gefängnisse haben wegen Corona bereits entlassen, um Infektionen vorzubeugen.



> Spannend wäre mal eine Statistik, wie viel Prozent der Gates-Hasser eigentlich noch Windows nutzen. Bei so viel Hass, müssten die doch schon lange auf Linux umgestiegen sein.



Du erwartest von Leuten, die sich über Totalüberwachung sorgen und alle "Informationen" darüber aus einem Youtube-Dienst beziehen, Logik bei der Betriebssystemwahl?




Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt aber nicht von der Regierung sondern von einem Eu Abgeordneten.
> Und solche Leute reden viel, wenn eine Kamera in der Nähe ist.



Äh: Du solltest dir nochmal durchlesen, wer Axel Voss ist, welchen Status in der Partei er hat und in welchen Grämien er alles drin hängt. Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen ist der garantiert niemand, der von seiner Partei im Europaparlament endgelagert wurde, sondern ein sehr einfriger Strippenzieher der halt noch 2-3 Leute vor sich hat, eher er Minister in NRW wird.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch, weil die ganzen einzelnen Versicherungen wegfallen, wenn alle die gleiche nutzen.
> Alleine die ganzen Verwaltungen die dann nicht mehr gebraucht werden sparen wohl etliche Millionen.



Und was sind ettliche Millionen gegen die hunderte Milliarden Durchsatz, die die Krankenkassen in Deutschland machen? Ein Fliegenschiss.
Das Haupteinsparpotenzial einer einheitlichen Kasse sind die Gewinnspannen insbesondere der privaten Krankenversicherungen. Auf Stufe zwei würde die Bürokratie folgen: Wenn sowieso alles von der gleichen Kasse bezahlt wird, kann man die Abrechnung drastisch vereinfachen und praktisch direkt auf frei zugängliche, direkt bezahlte medizinische Versorgung umstellen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit so einer Mutmaßung wäre ich doch ehr mehr als vorsichtig...
> Am Ende ist es alles eine Frage ob entsprechende Kontrollmechnismen installiert sind, die das überwachen und wie gut diese Mechanismen funktionieren und entsprechend eine solche Ausbeutung von Arbeitskraft unterbinden.



Gab es jemals Kontrollmechanismen, die ein komplettes System erfassen wollten und die funktioniert hätten? Der bislang ""beste"" Versuch in weitem Umkreis war die DDR und die sollte eigentlich ein nachdrücklich Beispiel dafür sein, warum es neben Mechanismen, die beinahe alle wollen und solchen, die sich selbst stabilisieren, keine dritte Alternative gibt.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2020)

Studie: Coronavirus-Pandemie koennte bis zu zwei Jahre dauern | GMX

Mund-Nasen-Schutz: Die wichtigsten Tipps | GMX

Coronavirus: Wie sieht das Einkaufen der Zukunft aus? | GMX


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei die Kosten hier bei uns eben durch eine gemeinsame Bürgerversicherung noch drastisch (für alle) reduzierbar wären.



Erkläre uns doch mal, wie das denn gehen soll. Wir haben bereits eine Krankenversicherung, was ist an der "Bürgerversicherung" besser?
Warum soll die weniger kosten, wenn sie mehr Leistungen erbringt (sonst wäre die Einführung ja Unsinn)?


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Testphasen haben bereits begonnen. Wenn du ab jetzt 3 Jahre warten willst - wie willst du dich dann jemals gegen Influenza impfen lassen? Da erst ein halbes Jahr vorher überhaupt entschieden, um welche Stämme es geht.


Als ob ich mich jemals gegen Influenza impfen lassen würde.
Geimpften Leuten ging es in den vergangenen Jahren meist schlechter als mir, wobei ich zugeben muss das ich auch eigentlich nie eine richtige Grippe bekomme.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mund-Nasen-Schutz: Die wichtigsten Tipps | GMX


Wenn ich da die ganzen Dinge durchlese was man da alles beachten sollte.
Mein "Buff" liegt entweder auf dem Rücksitz oder im Handschuhfach. Wird dann beim einkaufen kurz übergestülpt und danach wieder in die Ecke geworfen.
Jetzt nach ~2 Wochen werde ich ihn wohl langsam mal in die Wäsche packen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erkläre uns doch mal, wie das denn gehen soll. Wir haben bereits eine Krankenversicherung, was ist an der "Bürgerversicherung" besser?
> Warum soll die weniger kosten, wenn sie mehr Leistungen erbringt (sonst wäre die Einführung ja Unsinn)?



Das wurde doch bereits erklärt. Noch einmal zusammengefasst:

Bei einer einheitlichen Versicherung für *alle* Bürger werden *alle* notwendigen Gesundheitsdienstleistungen über diese bezahlt. Daraus ergibt sich eine extrem starke Verhandlungsposition, denn kein privatwirtschaftlicher Erbringer von Gesundheitsdienstleistungen will sein Auskommen allein mit IGeL-Leistung bestreiten.

Grundsätzlich geht damit auch eine stärkere Vereinheitlichung der Leistungen einher, was die Kosten der Leistungserbringer senkt. Diese können nämlich ihren Bedarf besser planen.

Durch die Vereinheitlichung sinkt der bürokratische Aufwand, der beträchtliche Teile der Einnahmen auffrisst; diese kommen nun den Versicherten zugute.

Vor Allem aber zahlen *alle*, die derzeit nach zig Kriterien unterschiedlich zahlen, gleichermaßen in den Topf ein. Einen Nachteil gegenüber jetzt haben nur zwei Gruppen:
1.) Personen, die *sämtliche* der folgenden Kriterien erfüllen: Privatversichert, jung, dauerhaft kerngesund und exakt den richtigen Tarif gewählt.
Du kannst ja mal kurz überschlagen, wie viele Personen das in Deutschland sind. Und selbst für diese paar einsamen Gestalten kann man Bonusprogramme auflegen, durch die vergütet wird, wenn sie *tatsächlich* eine Minderbelastung der Bürger-/Krankenversicherung darstellen.
2.) Privatversicherer.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2020)

Singapur: Roboter kontrolliert Einhaltung der Corona-Massnahmen | GMX



> In Singapur läuft ein Roboter durch den Park. Er soll kontrollieren,  dass die Menschen Abstand halten. Momentan ist er noch ferngesteuert,  soll sich bald aber schon autonom bewegen.  © Reuters





"Privatmeinung zum Corona-Krisenmanagement": Wirbel um BMI-Mitarbeiter | GMX



> Vermeintlicher Leak von BMI-MitarbeiterAuf Umwegen war das laut "Spiegel"  etwa 80 Seiten umfassende Papier samt Briefkopf des Ministeriums beim  rechtskonservativen Online-Portal "Tichys Einblick" gelandet &#8211; das aus  dem vermeintlichen Leak ausführlich zitierte.
> 
> 
> Demnach hält der  Initiator, offenbar ein BMI-Referent aus dem "Referat KM 4 Schutz  kritischer Infrastrukturen", die durch das Virus verursachte  Lungenkrankheit COVID-19 für einen "Fehlalarm". Die Maßnahmen der Bundesregierung und der Bundesländer zur Eindämmung von SARS-CoV-2 hält der Mann für weit übertrieben.
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Dann sind es wohl demnächst nur noch 1499 Mitarbeiter beim BMI.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Mai 2020)

Nordrhein-Westfalen: Coronavirus - Kontrolle wegen fehlender Schutzmasken eskaliert - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> "Privatmeinung zum Corona-Krisenmanagement": Wirbel um BMI-Mitarbeiter | GMX


Auch das RKI darf sich am Ende vielleicht so einiges anhören. Muss man aber abwarten.
YouTube


----------



## Eckism (12. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wurde doch bereits erklärt. Noch einmal zusammengefasst:
> 
> Bei einer einheitlichen Versicherung für *alle* Bürger werden *alle* notwendigen Gesundheitsdienstleistungen über diese bezahlt. Daraus ergibt sich eine extrem starke Verhandlungsposition, denn kein privatwirtschaftlicher Erbringer von Gesundheitsdienstleistungen will sein Auskommen allein mit IGeL-Leistung bestreiten.
> 
> ...



Wenn jeder das gleiche zahlt fände ich zwar gut, aber auch wieder ungerecht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Es geht halt für alle gleich prozentual nach Einkommen.

Das ist auch heute schon so:


> Der gesetzlich festgeschriebene allgemeine Beitragssatz der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung liegt aktuell bei 14,6 Prozent des Bruttoeinkommens





Coronavirus in Deutschland: RKI erwartet konstante Ansteckungsrate | tagesschau.de


----------



## muadib (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht halt für alle gleich prozentual nach Einkommen.
> 
> Das ist auch heute schon so:



Wohl kaum. Es ist egal ob man 5000 oder 500000000000000000000€ monatlich verdient. Der Beitrag ist der gleiche.

Das ist in diversen Bereichen so. Wenn man ein gewisses Einkommen erreicht, steigen die Abgaben nicht mehr. Man könnte fast meinen, dass Mechanismen aufgebaut wurden die verhindern, dass arme Menschen jemals in den Genuss von Reichtum kommen und Reiche jemals Gefahr laufen arm zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Das liegt an der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze. Die kann man aber auch abschwächen (so das es ab da einen Verlauf wie bei einer Wurzelfunktion gibt) oder ganz aufheben (linearer Verlauf).


Für die Impfverweigerer hat man jetzt zumindest bei Malaria eine Lösung gefunden, bei der man nicht den Menschen, sondern einfach die Mücke impft. 
Immunisierung von Muecken: Neue Hoffnung im Kampf gegen Malaria | tagesschau.de


Edit:
Kawasaki-Syndrom: Immer mehr schwere Faelle bei Kindern | tagesschau.de

Edit2: OVG Sachsen: 800-qm-Grenze gilt vorläufig nicht mehr | LTO.de


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze. Die kann man aber auch abschwächen (so das es ab da einen Verlauf wie bei einer Wurzelfunktion gibt) oder ganz aufheben (linearer Verlauf).



Man könnte es so formulieren, dass jeder 20% seines Einkommens in die Sozialkasse zahlt, unabhängig davon, was er verdient.
Da aber 25% der Abgeordneten Beamte sind und die Lobby entsprechend stark ist, wird sich nie was ändern.
Die Bundesliga spielt wieder, egal wie viele Fußballer noch positiv getestet werden, die Autobranche wird ihre Abwrackprämie kriegen, egal wie viele meckern und jedes Bundesland wird seine eigenen Regeln für die Öffnung der wirtschaft machen, egal was der Karl Lauterbach noch meckern wird.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> mimimi Maske, mimimi Impfpflicht
> Wie hat man es denn bitte geschafft die Pocken auszurotten? Mit "hätten sie denn gerne eine Impfung" oder "würden sie denn gerne"?  Ich halte es auch weiterhin mit für einen großen Fehler, dass man im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung nicht nur nicht die Impfpflicht in Ostdeutschland beibehalten hat, sondern nicht auch noch auf den Westen ausgedehnt hat.



Ich habe so eine Narbe am Oberarm von der Pockenimpfung. 

Die Masern wollte man ja auch mal ausrotten,
durch konsequente weltweite Impfprogramme hätte man das auch geschafft.

Aber nö,
eine handvoll von Kaspern sorgen sich um die "Unversehrtheit der kindlichen Seele",
ein Picks,
dann würden sie so traumatisiert werden,
dass sie gar nicht mehr lebensfähig wären. 

Das man mit solch einer Einstellung,
viele andere Menschen gefährdet,
kapieren die nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Nordrhein-Westfalen: Coronavirus - Kontrolle wegen fehlender Schutzmasken eskaliert - DER SPIEGEL



Ich glaube dat isses:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNjQ8jHqGEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1gkEymrISE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Ich bin ein Mensch, ich brauche keinen Personalausweis" - ja gut, was sollste da noch sagen...


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

Muss man mit der Bewertung immer vorsichtig sein: "Unbeteiligte Zeugen hätten jedoch auch die an dem Einsatz beteiligten Polizisten wegen Körperverletzung im Amt angezeigt."


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> "Ich bin ein Mensch, ich brauche keinen Personalausweis" - ja gut, was sollste da noch sagen...



Dann heißt es schon mitkommen um die Identität auf der Wache festzustellen. 
Alleine schon, weil es um einen Ausländer handelt, der wohl gar keine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung hat.



seahawk schrieb:


> Muss man mit der Bewertung immer vorsichtig sein: "Unbeteiligte Zeugen hätten jedoch auch die an dem Einsatz beteiligten Polizisten wegen Körperverletzung im Amt angezeigt."



Unbeteiligt waren die "unbeteiligten Zeugen" auch nicht, wie das zweite Video zeigt. Mindestens zwei der Frauen haben deutlich in den Einsatz eingegriffen.
Einfach mal auf FullHD stellen und Geschwindigkeit 0,25, dann erkennt man da deutlich mehr. 

Frau Nummer 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4:28




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4:42

Frau Nummer 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4:49


Da könnte also durchaus ein Widerstand gegen / Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte im Raum stehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann heißt es schon mitkommen um die Identität auf der Wache festzustellen.
> Alleine schon, weil es um einen Ausländer handelt, der wohl gar keine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung hat.



Man muss ein dem Passgesetz genügendes Dokument haben, aber nicht dabeihaben. Die nehmen einen dann mit, aber mehr kann nicht passieren.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2020)

Interessant, selbst RT verdreht mal nichts.

Die Polizisten sind sehr behutsam vorgegangen und wollten die Situation definitiv nicht hocheskalieren. War scheinbar ein Fehler.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Vor allem, wenn dann die Polizei schon ruft, dass man die Polizei rufen soll, wegen Unterstützung.


----------



## Lotto (12. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaube dat isses:
> 
> "Ich bin ein Mensch, ich brauche keinen Personalausweis" - ja gut, was sollste da noch sagen...



Erschreckender finde ich eher die ganzen Kommentare bei Youtube unter dem Video, die nahezu alle gegen die Polizisten gerichtet sind und die drei russischstämmigen Personen im Recht sehen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2020)

Ja mMn. hätte einer die Pistole zum sichern ziehen sollen und der andere hätte die Handschellen zum fesseln benutzen sollen.
Seh ich ziemlich häufig, dass die Polizei sich lieber verletzen lässt als die Waffe zu ziehen. (Wie gesagt zum sichern)


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Bloß die sind halt nur zu zweit gegen mindestens 4 Angreifer gewesen. Dazu noch auf engem Raum mit unbeteiligten drumherum.


----------



## Lotto (12. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja mMn. hätte einer die Pistole zum sichern ziehen sollen und der andere hätte die Handschellen zum fesseln benutzen sollen.
> Seh ich ziemlich häufig, dass die Polizei sich lieber verletzen lässt als die Waffe zu ziehen. (Wie gesagt zum sichern)



Ich denke es ging einfach zu schnell und ohne jegliche Vorwarnung. Und Waffe ziehen im Supermarkt wenn in alle Richtungen Passanten stehen? Eher nicht.
Zudem gibt es sicherlich auch Handlungsvorgaben für bestimmte Situationen an die sich so ein Beamter halte muss.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Erschreckender finde ich eher die ganzen Kommentare unter dem Video, die nahezu alle gegen die Polizisten gerichtet sind und die drei russischstämmigen Personen im Recht sehen.



So ungewöhnlich muß es gar nicht sein. In dem Video geht es ja (von den Beschuldigten ausgehend) ganz gezielt in eine bestimmte Richtung. Daher kann es schon sein, dass das Video auch auf entsprechenden Plattformen (eine reicht ja schon) geteilt wurde, und schon hast du haufenweise zb. "Reichsbürger-Kommentare" o.ä. unter so einem Video. Ich würde normalerweise solche Worte wie "dumm" und/oder "Affen" benutzen, aber sowas könnte man dann sehr schnell als Beleidigung auslegen - selbst wenn es nur eine Feststellung ist. 

Das ist jedenfalls so eine Situation, da hätte ich mir die Reaktion amerikanischer Polizisten gewünscht. Oder wie man vor ~ 20 Jahren noch gesagt hat, eine türkische Polizei (die hat früher auch nicht lange gefackelt).


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt ich hätte die Waffe gezogen und dann hätten die einen auch nicht angegriffen. Dann hätte man einfach warten können bis Verstärkung kommt.
Es ist ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache da 2 Leichen rauszuziehen.

Aber das ist nur meine Sicht aus meiner Ausbildung und nicht die eines Polizisten der sich in einem eigentlich ungefährlichen Umfeld bewegt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> jetzt ermittelt der Staatsschutz



Quelle?
Auch wenn die Typen wohl aus der Reichbürger/Russlanddeutschen-Szene stammen, sieht das für mich nicht direkt nach PMK aus.

Und die Polizei will PMK-rechts oft noch nicht mal erkennen, wenn der Täter dabei "Heil Hitler" ruft.
Staatliche Einordnung rechter Gewalttaten &#8211; Amadeu Antonio Stiftung


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

Falsch, ein Rechtsstaat geht fürsorglich mit seinen Bürgern um, auch solchen. Wäre es anders wäre man nicht besser als diese Personen.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Falsch, ein Rechtsstaat geht fürsorglich mit seinen Bürgern um, auch solchen. Wäre es anders wäre man nicht besser als diese Personen.



Naja, schau dir das Video noch mal genau an. Die wollen dem Polizisten am Anfang eine schriftliche "Warnung" geben, und machen klar, dass der eine Kunde sich mit aller Gewalt wehren wird. Quasi ein schriftlich angekündigter Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt, unter Androhung von Gewalt.

Sorry, aber mMn haben BEIDE Kunden in dem Moment schon die Grenze überschritten.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Und gegen die beiden Frauen müsste eigentlich auch ermittelt werden. Spätestens nach der Videoauswertung.

Das Originalmaterial von der Bodycam/Dashcam gibt da vermutlich noch mehr her, als das was ich in ein paar Minuten aus dem Youtubevideo rausgeholt habe.
Und das ohne das ich bisher das Modul zur Videoforensik belegt habe.


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Naja, schau dir das Video noch mal genau an. Die wollen dem Polizisten am Anfang eine schriftliche "Warnung" geben, und machen klar, dass der eine Kunde sich mit aller Gewalt wehren wird. Quasi ein schriftlich angekündigter Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt, unter Androhung von Gewalt.
> 
> Sorry, aber mMn haben BEIDE Kunden in dem Moment schon die Grenze überschritten.



Das ist ein Ereignis das wunderbar geplant und inszeniert wurde. Es ist perfekt um die Szene der "Coronagegner" (Unwort des Jahres btw.) zu mobilisieren und zu radikalisieren, aber in einem Setting mit gezielt geringen Risiko für die "freien Menschen", denn in einem Supermarkt ist das Risiko Unbeteiligte zu verletzen sehr groß und selbst Pfefferspray führt zu einer Evakuierung des Marktes und der potentiellen Verletzung Unbeteiligter. Was man selber über eine Nachricht denkt ist heute fast egal, viel spannender ist wie sie auf andere wirkt und welche Wirkungen sie bei welchen Empfängern erzeugt bzw. erzeugen soll. Man könnte sagen es ist ein Video dass sich Russia Today gewünscht hätte.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Deswegen scheinen sie die beiden Spinner da losgeschickt zu haben.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2020)

In anderer Sache (ich weiß nicht, ob es schon gepostet wurde): Weitere Corona-Lockerungen gebilligt: Thueringen erlaubt Versammlungen ohne Teilnehmerbegrenzung - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Für Sachsen: Bier, Eis, Urlaub und offene Kitas: Regierung lockert die Corona-Regeln weiter | MDR.DE

Bei so vielen Lockerungen sind die Demonstrationen gegen die Beschränkungen nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Lockerungen sind die Demonstrationen gegen die Beschränkungen nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen.


Das sehen die Demonstranten aber anders.


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Lockerungen sind die Demonstrationen gegen die Beschränkungen nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen.



Die Frage ist demonstrieren sie denn gegen die Lockerungen? Oder ist das nur PEGIDA, Reichsbürger usw. unter gemeinsamen Motto?


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2020)

Es nimmt seltsame Formen an. Wenn ich alleine lese, was u. a. der Herr Hildmann so verbreitet und damit zig Tausende erreicht.  Wer mag, kann ja auf eigene Gefahr mal querlesen: ATTILA HILDMANN &#8211; Telegram


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist demonstrieren sie denn gegen die Lockerungen? Oder ist das nur PEGIDA, Reichsbürger usw. unter gemeinsamen Motto?



Sie demonstrieren gegen das "Merkel-Regime" und genügend Leute sind so doof und laufen da mit. 



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-sachsen-demonstrationen-gegen-corona-massnahmen-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Wöllers Aussagen zu den Protesten gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen sind von der Linken-Fraktion im sächsischen Landtag scharf kritisiert worden. Abgeordnete Kerstin Köditz sagte, die Erklärung Wöllers, die Proteste würden von irgendeinem "Rand&#8220; vereinnahmt, lasse sie sprachlos zurück. Anders als der Innenminister behauptet, seien die Beteiligten der aktuellen Protestserie nie in "Bürgerliche" und "Extremisten" getrennt. Davon habe man sich schon am 20. April in Chemnitz überzeugen können.  Die extreme Rechte hat diesen Protest überhaupt erst losgetreten.
> 
> Die Versammlungsfreiheit sei ein hohes Gut, so Köditz weiter. "Dass sie häufig genutzt wird, beweist, dass wir es nicht mit ihrer 'Abschaffung' zu tun haben. Leider zeigen die vielen Verstöße gegen Hygieneauflagen, dass viele, die sich jetzt lautstark in den Vordergrund spielen, keine Verantwortung übernehmen können und wollen."


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

Und die Mischung ist wirklich bemerkenswert. Die neuen Wutbuerger: Ploetzlich bilden Linke und Rechte gemeinsame Front - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

VG Berlin: Maskenpflicht in Berlin bleibt vorerst | LTO.de

OVG Bremen: Masken bleiben auf, Fitnessstudios bleiben zu |  LTO.de


----------



## Poulton (12. Mai 2020)

Eben im Deutschlandfunk: Arbeitsbedingungen in der Coronakrise - Wenn der Job zur Gefahr wird


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie demonstrieren gegen das "Merkel-Regime" und genügend Leute sind so doof und laufen da mit.



Und gegen Merkel und ihre Regierung (hier von denen Regime genannt) soll also nicht mehr demonstriert werden dürfen oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Poulton (12. Mai 2020)

Breitbart und Bild. Gehen Sie bitte weiter, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und gegen Merkel und ihre Regierung (hier von denen Regime genannt) soll also nicht mehr demonstriert werden dürfen oder wie ist das zu verstehen?



Es gibt keinen Grund dafür, da nun alles schon gelockert wird. 

Und wenn auf einer Demo verfassungsfeindliche Symbole und Reichsflaggen auftauchen, weiß man, das man auf der falschen Demo ist und sich da schnellsmöglichst entfernen sollte.
Das sieht selbst der Innenminister so.


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-sachsen-demonstrationen-gegen-corona-massnahmen-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Wer seinen Protest Ausdruck verleihen möchte und bei der Veranstaltung feststellt, dass klar erkennbar verfassungsfeindliche Symbole gezeigt werden oder verfassungsfeindliche Ziele erreicht werden sollen, der befinde sich auf der falschen Veranstaltung und sollte gehen, stellte Wöller klar.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> https://www.bild.de/bild-plus/politik/inland/politik-inland/lockdown-war-ein-riesen-fehler-wissenschaftler-kritisieren-corona-massnahmen-70517342



Echt? Die Ex Bunte Chefin Patricia Riekel darf bei Bild labern?
Zum Schießen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund dafür, da nun alles schon gelockert wird.



Solange das nicht auf den Zustand wie vorher geht wird es weiterhin die Proteste geben, aus deren Sicht auch völlig berechtigt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Ich hab schon vor vielen Seiten geschrieben, dass die Polizei da endlich mal das Recht durchsetzen und durchgreifen muss.

Zumal es die Regierung selbst angekündigt hat:
Sachsen kuendigt Freiheitsstrafen bei Menschenansammlung an | Freie Presse - Sachsen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon vor vielen Seiten geschrieben, dass die Polizei da endlich mal das Recht durchsetzen und durchgreifen muss.



Die Polizei kann nur das Durchsetzen, was verboten ist. Wenn die Demo unter Auflagen genehmigt wird muss die Polizei die lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Die illegalen Demos sind nicht genehmigt.

Entweder wurde der Antrag abgewiesen oder es gab gar nicht erst einen. Der rechtlich geforderte Versammlungsleiter zeigte sich auch nicht. Da muss wohl auch mal im Netz geschaut werden, welche Seiten zu diesen illegalen Demos aufrufen und dann ermitteln, wer da dahinter steckt und diese Seiten abschalten.

Auch wenn sich der Versammlungsleiter nicht als solcher erkennbar gibt, macht er sich strafbar.
BVerfG: "Faktischer" Versammlungsleiter strafbar | LTO.de


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bverfg-1-bvr-1257-19-unangemeldete-versammlung-leiter-faktisch-konkludent-strafe/ schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den Feststellungen des Amtsgerichts (AG) hatte der Beschwerdeführer die Demonstration organisiert und den Ablauf geregelt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...





Beispiele für diese illegalen Demos gibt es täglich:


			
				https://www.radiodresden.de/beitrag/erneut-spaziergaenge-gegen-corona-vorschriften-639743/ schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Angaben der Polizei reagierten die Teilnehmer meist nicht auf die Ansprache. Versammlungsleiter gaben sich nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die illegalen Demos sind nicht genehmigt.



Dann kann die Polizei die auflösen, wird sie aber eher nicht machen, da sie sich den Ärger scheinbar ersparen will. Geschädigt sind ja erstmal nur die Demo-Teilnehmer.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Daher muss man diese dann 2-3 Wochen in Quarantäne stecken.

Dafür muss man aber mindestens die Personalien von allen aufnehmen um diese dann an die Gesundheitsämter weiterzuleiten, damit diese die Quarantäne für jeden einzelnen Teilnehmer anordnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Daher muss man diese dann 2-3 Wochen in Quarantäne stecken.



Geht aber nicht, es sind zu viele um die alle zu identifizieren, bevor die abhauen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Dafür gibt es schon Mittel und Wege. Es reicht die abgehenden Straßen zu sperren.

Im Zweifel macht man dann wie in Division die Quarantäne direkt vor Ort und erklärt den Bereich zur abgeriegelten Darkzone. Das IfSG lässt das zu.



			
				Infektionsschutzgesetz - IfSG schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 28 Schutzmaßnahmen
> *
> (1) Werden Kranke, Krankheitsverdächtige, Ansteckungsverdächtige oder Ausscheider festgestellt oder ergibt sich, dass ein Verstorbener krank, krankheitsverdächtig oder Ausscheider war, so trifft die zuständige Behörde die notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen, insbesondere die in den §§ 29 bis 31 genannten, soweit und solange es zur Verhinderung der Verbreitung übertragbarer Krankheiten erforderlich ist; sie kann insbesondere *Personen verpflichten, den Ort, an dem sie sich befinden, nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu verlassen* oder von ihr bestimmte Orte oder öffentliche Orte nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu betreten. Unter den Voraussetzungen von Satz 1 kann die zuständige Behörde Veranstaltungen oder sonstige Ansammlungen von Menschen beschränken oder verbieten und Badeanstalten oder in § 33 genannte Gemeinschaftseinrichtungen oder Teile davon schließen. Eine Heilbehandlung darf nicht angeordnet werden. Die Grundrechte der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Absatz 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes), der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8 des Grundgesetzes), der Freizügigkeit (Artikel 11 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) und der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Artikel 13 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) werden insoweit eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...



§ 28 IfSG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Sir Demencia (12. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und gegen Merkel und ihre Regierung (hier von denen Regime genannt) soll also nicht mehr demonstriert werden dürfen oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


Natürlich darf man gegen Merkel und Co demonstrieren. Man darf sogar gegen die protestieren. Man darf sich auch nen Schlips ums Knie binden und gegen den "i- Punkt" demonstrieren. Aber es halt schon ein bisserl dumm, wenn man dabei sämtliche Hygiene- Richtlinien ausser acht lässt und dann u.U. mit dazu beiträgt, dass die angeprangerten Massnahmen im Weiteren wieder verschärft werden müssen. Denn die Zahlen werden schon wieder schlechter. Und ob und wie stark die Demos dann zu den Zahlen in etwa 10 - 14 Tagen beigetragen haben, das kann keiner sagen. Und hier wird es dann mal so richtg ganz blöde. 
Nur mal angenommen, die VTs hätten Recht. Das wäre alles nur an den berühmten Haaren herbei gezogen. Warum liefern sie dann den "bösen Buben da oben" auch noch Argumente ganz nach dem Motto: "Schaut her. Wegen der Demos sind die Zahlen wieder angestiegen. Und wir können euch nicht  mehr Freiheiten geben. Ihr geht damit nicht verantwortungsbewusst um..." . 
Würden sich die Demonstranten einfach nur an die hygienisch- medizinischen Richtlinien halten wäre keine Demo ein Thema. Aber 3.000 Demonstranten auf einem Platz. Ein guter Teil ohne Mundschutz. Von ausreichendem Abstand mal ganz abgesehen...
Ich mein, ich geh ja auch nicht auf eine Demo und schiebe dabei jedem Mitdemonstranten meine Zunge tief in den Hals und wundere mich am Ende des Tages darüber, dass ich mir nen Herpes eingefangen habe, oder?!? 

 ...Leute, ihr könnt gegen Merkel und Co demonstrieren, aber eines könnt ihr nicht.
Ihr könnt gegen keinen Virus demonstrieren. Denn der schei...t was auf Demokratie.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Chemnitzer Forscher: Rauchen verschlimmert offenbar Corona-Infektion | MDR.DE


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Die Infektionszahlen werden in 2-3 Wochen steigen und die Hotspots werden mindestens zum Teil die Demo-Orte sein.


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man kann dann auch keine Corona-Gefahr diktieren. Und wer meint, daß die "Zahlen" wegen ein paar Demos wieder steigen, dem braucht man doch gar nichts mehr zu erklären. Vielleicht steigen die Zahlen ja, weil die Bürger in langen Schlangen auf Einlaß warten. Oder sie steigen gar nicht.



Wir wissen es:

1. steigen die Zahlen nicht -> die Maßnahmen waren nutzlos
2. steigen die zahlen -> die Maßnahmen waren nutzlos


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Warum sollen die Maßnahmen nutzlos gewesen sein? 
Das macht keinen Sinn.

Ansonsten musst du das jetzt mal ausführlich erklären.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir wissen es:
> 
> 1. steigen die Zahlen nicht -> die Maßnahmen waren nutzlos
> 2. steigen die zahlen -> die Maßnahmen waren nutzlos



Sofern man die Steigung ändert ist das nicht völlig nutzlos.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wissen wir jetzt schon -> Dänemark und Schweden.
> 
> Die Lockerungen waren doch kaum ausgesprochen, da hat das RKI schon die steigende Übertragungsrate erklärt. So schnell kann doch gar keine meßbare Veränderung stattfinden.


Wenn, dann waren das alte Daten. Man kann aber nur dann sinnvoll vergleichen wenn man alle Bürger jeden Tag testen würde. Kann man aber nicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir wissen es:
> 
> 1. steigen die Zahlen nicht -> die Maßnahmen waren nutzlos
> 2. steigen die zahlen -> die Maßnahmen waren nutzlos


Wenn die Zahlen nicht oder kaum steigen, dann greifen die Schutzvorschriften gut, welche für die Lockerungen Voraussetzungen waren.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Dazu ist die Inkubationszeit bis zu zwei Wochen. Man hat also Verzögerungen und sieht auch möglicherweise erst die 2. oder 3. Infektions-"Generation", wo ein Infizierter schon 6 bzw. 10 weitere angesteckt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (R=2)




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Lockerungen waren doch kaum ausgesprochen, da hat das RKI schon die steigende Übertragungsrate erklärt. So schnell kann doch gar keine meßbare Veränderung stattfinden.


Das können auch einfach die Verstöße zu Ostern gewesen sein. Deshalb hätte man mit den Lockerungen noch 2-3 Wochen länger warten müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2020)

> Die Ansteckungsrate ist nach Angaben des Robert-Koch-Instituts (RKI) wieder unter den kritischen Wert von eins gesunken &#8211; das RKI schätzt sie im aktuellen Lagebericht auf 0,94. Am Tag zuvor lag der berechnete Wert noch bei 1,07. Jeder Infizierte steckt damit statistisch nun wieder weniger als eine weitere Person an. "Von einem erneut ansteigenden Trend gehen wir bisher nicht aus", heißt es in dem RKI-Bericht.


FAZ Ticker

Wie ich vermutet hab, die Hotspots haben den Wert kurz nach oben gedrückt.


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollen die Maßnahmen nutzlos gewesen sein?
> Das macht keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ansonsten musst du das jetzt mal ausführlich erklären.



Logik der Coronagegner:

Maßnahmen werden gelockert und die Fallzahlen steigen nicht -> Die Maßnahmen waren sinnlos, weil auch ohne viele davon die Infektionen nicht zu nehmen.
Maßnahmen werden gelockert und die Fallzahlen steigen -> Die Maßnahmen waren sinnlos, weil sie ja offensichtlich trotzdem nichts bringen. 

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass Du denen mit Fakten bei kommen kannst? Davon werden Impfgegner, Reichsbürger, Pegida und die verbleibende kommunistische Linke ja sonst auch nicht erreicht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Die Maßnahmen haben doch was gebracht, wenn die Fallzahlen durch das Ende der Maßnahmen steigen. Daher müssen die Maßnahmen dann wieder stattfinden.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wissen wir jetzt schon -> Dänemark und Schweden.
> 
> Die Lockerungen waren doch kaum ausgesprochen, da hat das RKI schon die steigende Übertragungsrate erklärt. So schnell kann doch gar keine meßbare Veränderung stattfinden.




Schweden:   - 14,704 Test/1M PoP                   328 Deaths/1m PoP
Norwegen:     37,858 Test/1M PoP                       41  Deaths/1m PoP
Finnland:         22,831Test/1M PoP                       50 Deaths/1m PoP

Deutschland; 32,891 Test/1M PoP                      92 Deaths/1m PoP        

sag doch direkt das  die Erkrankten oder Ältere Mitmenschen dir am Arsch vorbeigehen und es net wert ist Sie zu-beschützen, weil du sie minderwertig siehst, rede nicht drum. 

Coronavirus in Schweden: Toedlicher Sonderweg - Politik - SZ.de
Corona in Schweden: Keine Intensivmedizin fuer ueber 80-Jaehrige? | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Video-Aussage von US-Immunologen: Fauci warnt vor zu schnellen Lockerungen | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Woher willst du das wissen, dass du niemanden ansteckst?
Hast du einen negative Test, der maximal 4 Tage alt ist?



			
				https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/tschechische-grenzoeffnung-mit-pferdefuss schrieb:
			
		

> *Pendler müssen alle zwei Wochen negatives Testergebnis vorlegen*
> Tschechien erlaubt seinen Grenzpendlern zwar jetzt wieder das tägliche Pendeln zur Arbeit nach Deutschland, verlangt aber dafür alle 14 Tage einen negativen Corona-Test, der maximal vier Tage alt sein darf.


Tschechische Grenzoeffnung - mit "Pferdefuss"? | BR24


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was hab ich damit zu tun? Ich verkehre nicht in Altenheimen und stecke auch keine Erkrankten an.



Allerdings verkehrst du mit Personen, die das tun. Oder diese verkehren mit Personen, die das tun.

Wobei, es wäre zu prüfen, ob im echten Leben womöglich tatsächlich niemand mit dir verkehrt. Dann würdest du du deinen amtlichen Eremitenschein erhalten, den du zusammen mit der Bewilligung der Merkbefreiung abheften kannst, und hättest deine Ruhe.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen, dass du niemanden ansteckst?
> Hast du einen negative Test, der maximal 4 Tage alt ist?



mein bsp.

Volles Haus: lebe net alleine.

Fahre 2 1/2 stunden mit bus und bahn. (je hin und rückfahrt)

Bus- Zug- Zug- Zug- bus   (3 bahnhöfe) viele Stationen dazwischen, viele steigen aus und ein und jetzt das ganze wieder zurück. (darunter sind Duisburg  und Düsseldorf  und Düssendorf Flughafen   )
geht ganz schnell.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei, es wäre zu prüfen, ob im echten Leben womöglich tatsächlich niemand mit dir verkehrt.



Als Informatik-Student und seit Wochen alleine in der WG bin ich da im Vorteil.


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> ..stecke auch keine Erkrankten an.



das wäre bei einem bereits Erkrankten ja auch schwer...


----------



## muadib (12. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu ist die Inkubationszeit bis zu zwei Wochen. Man hat also Verzögerungen und sieht auch möglicherweise erst die 2. oder 3. Infektions-"Generation", wo ein Infizierter schon 6 bzw. 10 weitere angesteckt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theoretisch müsste man das früher herausfinden können. Die Hälfte aller Infizierten, die Symptome haben, haben eine Inkubationszeit von weniger als sechs Tagen. Wenn die Anzahl der Krankmeldungen und deren Ursache erfasst werden würde, müsste man schon nach wenigen Tagen, durch einen Anstieg der Atemwegserkrankungen, die Auswirkungen von Maßnahmen feststellen können. Vorausgesetzt die meisten melden sich beim Arzt krank und geben die Beschwerden an.


----------



## Slezer (12. Mai 2020)

Schade das die Bullen nicht noch mehr dämliche Idioten verprügelt haben.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste man das früher herausfinden können. Die Hälfte aller Infizierten, die Symptome haben, haben eine Inkubationszeit von weniger als sechs Tagen. Wenn die Anzahl der Krankmeldungen und deren Ursache erfasst werden würde, müsste man schon nach wenigen Tagen, durch einen Anstieg der Atemwegserkrankungen, die Auswirkungen von Maßnahmen feststellen können. Vorausgesetzt die meisten melden sich beim Arzt krank und geben die Beschwerden an.




Nur dauert es, bis man sich wirklich krank fühlt und zum Arzt geht. 
Man weiß nicht vorher, ob es nur ein Husten ist, der nach 2 Tagen wieder weg ist, oder länger bleibt und schlimmer wird.



			
				https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/coronavirus-was-covid-19-in-der-lunge-anrichtet-a-76111575-db12-4b2c-9a9e-cd00f568dd5f schrieb:
			
		

> Während sich Patienten bei einer Grippe etwa schlagartig schlecht fühlen, entwickeln bei Covid-19 viele, die später schwer erkranken, anfangs nur milde Symptome. Sie husten oder der Hals kratzt, bei manchen kommen etwa Fieber oder Durchfall hinzu.
> 
> Erst nach knapp einer Woche kann sich der Zustand rapide verschlechtern, sodass sie ins Krankenhaus müssen. "Boris Johnson ist dafür ein berühmtes Beispiel, wir sehen das aber auch bei uns in der Klinik", sagt Michael Pfeifer, Präsident der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pneumologie und Beatmungsmedizin.



Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Coronavirus: Was Covid-19 in der Lunge anrichtet - DER SPIEGEL
Intensivpflegerin ueber Covid-19: "Die Patienten werden sehr schnell sehr still" - DER SPIEGEL

Im zweiten Artikel berichtet eine Krankenpflegerin über die Coronapatienten.


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/diagnose/intensivpflegerin-ueber-covid-19-die-patienten-werden-sehr-schnell-sehr-still-a-5bde4ff6-fdd6-4d28-a5c4-bb3e1976bd41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lebensbedrohlich erkrankt, kommt auf die Intensivstation. Eine Pflegerin erzählt, wie sich Corona-Patienten von anderen Kranken unterscheiden und was ihre Versorgung so aufwendig macht.



Insbesondere dieser Absatz ist entscheidend:


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/diagnose/intensivpflegerin-ueber-covid-19-die-patienten-werden-sehr-schnell-sehr-still-a-5bde4ff6-fdd6-4d28-a5c4-bb3e1976bd41 schrieb:
			
		

> Eindrucksvoll bei dem Krankheitsbild ist, dass es den Patienten sehr akut sehr schlecht geht. Sie haben eine massive Atemnot, die sich aber - und das ist interessant - nicht durch Unruhe, Angst oder Panik äußert. Stattdessen werden sie sehr schnell sehr still, so beobachten wir es zumindest. Es ist, als ob in ihrer Lunge von jetzt auf gleich einfach kein Gasaustausch mehr stattfindet.
> 
> Die Patienten müssen, sobald sie auf der Intensivstation ankommen, eigentlich sofort intubiert, also künstlich beatmet werden. Das ist anders als bei vielen anderen Patienten mit Atemnot, bei denen sich zwar eine Verschlechterung abzeichnet, man aber oft noch ein bisschen Zeit überbrücken kann. Das ist einer der signifikantesten Unterschiede.
> 
> In allen Zimmern, die für Covid-Patienten vorgesehen sind, stehen eine mit allen Schläuchen bestückte und gecheckte Beatmungsmaschine sowie Materialien für verschiedenste Zu- und Ableitungen wie Katheter bereit. Das wird sonst erst gemacht, wenn die Patienten da sind und tatsächlich intubiert werden müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Und was soll diese Fake-PDF?
Nichtmal ein Autor steht drin.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Es ist wie gesagt Fake. Und der BMI-Mitarbeiter in kürze keiner mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Warum nicht? Zumal er einen Teil auch einfach zusammenkopiert haben kann. 

Seitenzahl ist jedenfalls kein Problem. Viele Romane und Gutachten kommen auf über 1000 Seiten.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2020)

Ich habe beruflich öfter mit dem BMI zu tun und das Referat 4  der Abteilung KM ist weder zuständig für diese Art Analysen noch landet eine beauftragte Analyse mit so vielen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern dort bzw. verlässt so das Referat.

Für die Erstellung einer solchen wäre das Bundesamt für Bevölkerungsschutz und Katastrophenhilfe zuständig. Dieses zieht natürlich - wie jedes Amt oder Ministerium - externe Expertise hinzu (Unter anderem die einiger meiner Kollegen ...). Diese extern zuarbeitenden Stellen sind nicht in jedem Fall bewilligungspflichtig, aber grundsätzlich im Bericht auszuweisen. Im vorliegenden Bericht gibt es nicht einmal geschwärzte (bzw. geweißte Stellen), wo diese Angaben gestanden haben könnten.

Sprich, da hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit tatsächlich jemand etwas zusammen geschustert. Entweder tatsächlich Kraft seiner Wassersuppe oder unter Mitwirkung von Personen bzw Gruppen oder Institutionen, die nicht zu nennen es sicherlich gute Gründe gibt ...


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2020)

Wir planen den nächsten Russlandfeldzug


So ich bin Soldat, ist das für dich jetzt Beweis genug?

Spoiler:
Das ist Unsinn


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat das Ergebnis den Lockdownern nicht geschmeckt und der Bericht wurde daher unterdrückt. Es gibt kein Motiv für einen Fake.



Achso, und weil ohnehin klar war, dass es unterdrückt wird, haben sich die Verfasser des "Berichts" von vornherein keine Mühe gegeben, ihn so zu verfassen, wie es üblich wäre?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

Gauland will im Sommer nach Stalingrad wandern um die Grenzen zu erweitern und Urlaub in  Deutschland machen zu können. 
"Im Sommer können wir es schaffen."

Mann, Sieber! vom 12. Mai 2020 - ZDFmediathek


Legenden und Mythen: Keine Verschwoerung ohne "Geheimplan" | tagesschau.de


Berlin legt die Grenze auf 30 Neuinfektionen / 100.000 Einwohner innerhalb von 7 Tagen:
Corona-Warnsystem: Berlin setzt eigene Obergrenze bei Neuinfektionen  | rbb24


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht halt für alle gleich prozentual nach Einkommen.
> 
> Das ist auch heute schon so



Nur bis zu einer gewissen Grenze, darüber endet (abgesehen von der Deckelung) die Solidarität und es wird auf private gewechselt.




Lotto schrieb:


> Ich denke es ging einfach zu schnell und ohne jegliche Vorwarnung. Und Waffe ziehen im Supermarkt wenn in alle Richtungen Passanten stehen? Eher nicht.
> Zudem gibt es sicherlich auch Handlungsvorgaben für bestimmte Situationen an die sich so ein Beamter halte muss.



Die Waffe dient vor allem auch der Selbstverteidigung, die war hier definitiv nötig. Allerdings war es imho richtig von den Beamten darauf zu verzichten beziehungsweise Glück, dass sie es in der Situation erst gar nicht versuchen konnten. Der Ablauf sieht nun nicht gerade nach eine Impulstat aus. Ort, schrittweise Eskalation mit genug Verzögerung bis Polizei eintrifft - erweckt eher den Eindruck eines wunderbaren Plans. Wer sich aber absichtlich aus ideologische mit der Staatsmacht anlegt, obwohl er 0 Chancen hat, ohne persönlichen Schaden zu entkommen (selbst wenn sie geflohen wären, haben sie einen gut Video überwachten Ort gewählt und sie wollten offensichtlich auch von privaten gefilmt werden), bei dem kann man sich auch nicht sicher sein, ob er vor einer Waffe kuscht. Es wäre der Worst Case für die Beamten gewesen, wenn sie mit gezogener Waffe da gestanden hätten und die Krawallos weiter versucht hätten, in Schlagweite zu kommen in der Annahme "die schießen sowieso nicht".




Poulton schrieb:


> Eben im Deutschlandfunk: Arbeitsbedingungen in der Coronakrise - Wenn der Job zur Gefahr wird



Schön, dass sich nach zwei Monaten auch mal wer anders als ich darüber Gedanken macht...
Wobei der Fokus auf Wanderarbeiter in meinen Augen viel zu kurz greift. Für diese vergleichsweise kleine Sondergruppe wurden in der Landwirtschaft ja schon Sonderregeulungen ergriffen und bei Fleischwirtschaft und Bau wird das sicherlich bald folgen. Aber wie in den allgemeineren Teilen des Artikels angesprochen betrifft das Problem weite Teile aller Niedriglöhner (und nicht nur die), also eine achtstellige Zahl von Werktätigen in Deutschland.




muadib schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste man das früher herausfinden können. Die Hälfte aller Infizierten, die Symptome haben, haben eine Inkubationszeit von weniger als sechs Tagen. Wenn die Anzahl der Krankmeldungen und deren Ursache erfasst werden würde, müsste man schon nach wenigen Tagen, durch einen Anstieg der Atemwegserkrankungen, die Auswirkungen von Maßnahmen feststellen können. Vorausgesetzt die meisten melden sich beim Arzt krank und geben die Beschwerden an.



Sechs Tage bis zu den Symptomen, 1-2 Tage bis zum Arzttermin, 1-2 Tage bis ein Untersuchungsergebnis vorliegt, 1-3 Tage bis das vom Arzt an Landesamt und ans RKI gemeldet und in Statistiken eingeflossen ist bzw. bis politische Entscheidungsträger eine Reaktion parat haben. Mit viel Aufwand könnte man noch 1-2 Tage rausholen, aber unter 1,5 Wochen kommst du nicht und im Moment sind es, nach Lage der Wochenenden, eben eher 14 denn 10 Tage. Das heißt auch, dass man immer mindestens eine weitere Infektionsgeneration hat, ehe man was tun kann, und wenn die Nachvervollgung nicht so kinderlicht wie bei den Schlachthöfen ist, sogar mindestens zwei eher drei weitere, ehe zielgerichtete Maßnahmen möglich sind. Und bei den Deppen auf den Corona-Demos ist jegliche Nachverfolgung komplett unmöglich, weil es zu viele Leute waren, die nicht erfasst wurden und sich danach großflächig wieder verteilt haben. Zum Glück fanden/finden die meisten in Ost- und Mitteldeutschland statt, wo es dank geringerer Reisebewegungen von Anfang an weniger Infektionsherde gab und auch aktuell eher wenig -quellen gibt. Aber beim Stuttgarter Massenauflauf kann man nur hoffen, dass es sich schon in zwei Wochen deutlich genug abzeichnet. Wenn sich die Leute fein verteilt haben und erst in dritter oder vierter Generation die Häufung bemerkt wird, dann kann man die gesamte nördliche Hälfte BWs abriegeln, ggf. auch weit darüber hinaus. In Verbindung mit der 0 Einsicht und weiter anhaltenden Treffen derartiger Leute sowie der flächigen Öffnung praktisch aller Läden (unter Einhaltung praktisch keiner Sicherheitsabstände) könnte das der schlimmste Ausbruch in Deutschland überhaupt werden. Aber immerhin haben Mercedes und Porsche dann mal einen Grund, Hilfen zu verlangen, weil sie direkt von Corona-Maßnahmen getroffen sind...


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und bei den Deppen auf den Corona-Demos ist jegliche Nachverfolgung komplett unmöglich, weil es zu viele Leute waren, die nicht erfasst wurden und sich danach großflächig wieder verteilt haben.



Deshalb wird die ganze Zeit gefordert, dass die Polizei da durchgreift und mindestens die Personalien aufnimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2020)

Siehst ja, wie das bei solchen Leuten abläuft: Schon in einem Supermarkt bräuchtest du vier bis sechs Beamte, nur um zwei Leuten habhaft zu werden. Auf so einer Demo müsste diese Sechsergruppe noch mit einer Doppelreihe vor anderen Demonstranten geschützt werden und zusätzlich musst du um das gesamte Areal Absperrungen haben, um sie nach und nach abzuarbeiten. Das wären >>10000 Beamte. Die du aus mehreren Bundesländern herbeikarren und einen ganz Tag lang mit deutlich unter 1,5 m Abstand zusammenarbeiten lassen müsstest...


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Da muss man halt davor sorgen, dass die Leute nur einzeln zu Kontrolle vortreten dürfen.

Die Ausstattung ist auch vorhanden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Er ist gegen nukleare, biologische und chemische Kampfstoffe geschützt.



Damit sollte der auch genügend Schutz vor dem Corona-Virus bieten.



> Dazu kommen ein Beobachtungsturm, Hochleistungslautsprecher und &#8211;videoanlage, eine hydraulische Rampe, damit die Einsatzkräfte leichter rein und rauskommen und natürliche eine &#8222;non-lethale Werferanlage für Nebel und Reizstoffe&#8220;.



Lässt sich doch sicher auch mit Desinfektionsmittel befüllen. 

Survivor R - Panzerwagen der deutschen Polizei | HD Doku | YouTube


----------



## muadib (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur dauert es, bis man sich wirklich krank fühlt und zum Arzt geht.
> Man weiß nicht vorher, ob es nur ein Husten ist, der nach 2 Tagen wieder weg ist, oder länger bleibt und schlimmer wird.



Wer aber zur Arbeit gehen muss, wird sich bei der momentanen Lage (hoffentlich) schon bei den ersten Symptomen krankschreiben lassen.

Es wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn es eine Internetseite geben würde, bei der jeder Bürger anonym Informationen zum eigenen Befinden hinterlegen könnte. Wenn da genug mitmachen, könnte man auch einen Überblick über die momentane Lage bekommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sechs Tage bis zu den Symptomen, 1-2 Tage bis zum Arzttermin, 1-2 Tage  bis ein Untersuchungsergebnis vorliegt, 1-3 Tage bis das vom Arzt an  Landesamt und ans RKI gemeldet und in Statistiken eingeflossen ist bzw.  bis politische Entscheidungsträger eine Reaktion parat haben. Mit viel  Aufwand könnte man noch 1-2 Tage rausholen, aber unter 1,5 Wochen kommst  du nicht und im Moment sind es, nach Lage der Wochenenden, eben eher 14  denn 10 Tage. Das heißt auch, dass man immer mindestens eine weitere  Infektionsgeneration hat, ehe man was tun kann, und wenn die  Nachvervollgung nicht so kinderlicht wie bei den Schlachthöfen ist,  sogar mindestens zwei eher drei weitere, ehe zielgerichtete Maßnahmen  möglich sind. Und bei den Deppen auf den Corona-Demos ist jegliche  Nachverfolgung komplett unmöglich, weil es zu viele Leute waren, die  nicht erfasst wurden und sich danach großflächig wieder verteilt haben.  Zum Glück fanden/finden die meisten in Ost- und Mitteldeutschland statt,  wo es dank geringerer Reisebewegungen von Anfang an weniger  Infektionsherde gab und auch aktuell eher wenig -quellen gibt. Aber beim  Stuttgarter Massenauflauf kann man nur hoffen, dass es sich schon in  zwei Wochen deutlich genug abzeichnet. Wenn sich die Leute fein verteilt  haben und erst in dritter oder vierter Generation die Häufung bemerkt  wird, dann kann man die gesamte nördliche Hälfte BWs abriegeln, ggf.  auch weit darüber hinaus. In Verbindung mit der 0 Einsicht und weiter  anhaltenden Treffen derartiger Leute sowie der flächigen Öffnung  praktisch aller Läden (unter Einhaltung praktisch keiner  Sicherheitsabstände) könnte das der schlimmste Ausbruch in Deutschland  überhaupt werden. Aber immerhin haben Mercedes und Porsche dann mal  einen Grund, Hilfen zu verlangen, weil sie direkt von Corona-Maßnahmen  getroffen sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte eher daran, dass der Kranke gar nicht erst zum Arzt geht und sich untersuchen lässt, sondern wie momentan üblich die Krankschreibung per Telefon erfolgt. Es müsste nur automatisch erfasst werden, dass sich jemand mit Erkältungssymptomen krankgemeldet hat und die Anzahl dieser Meldungen müssten dann theoretisch mit der Zahl der Infizierten korrelieren.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Es gibt eine freiwillige App. Corona-Datenspende &#8211; Apps bei Google Play

RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Erfolgreicher Start der Corona-Datenspende-App: Bereits mehr als 300.000 freiwillige Nutzer (Stand: 14.4.2020)


Expertenprognose: Bis Ende Juli fast 150 000 Corona-Tote in den USA_02:27 Uhr_
US-Wissenschaftler gehen in einer aktualisierten Modellrechnung davon aus, dass es in den Vereinigten Staaten bis Ende Juli fast 150.000 Corona-Tote geben wird. Die höhere prognostizierte Opferzahl liege unter anderem an der in vielen Landesteilen beginnenden Lockerung der Corona-Auflagen, erklärten die Forscher des Instituts IHME der Universität Washington in Seattle. Die ganzen Auswirkungen der Lockerungen würden wegen der Zeit zwischen Ansteckungen, Tests, möglichen Krankenhausaufenthalten oder Todesfällen erst in einigen Wochen klar werden, warnten sie.


----------



## Slezer (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> [...]
> Man hat euch jetzt mit soviel Daten und Fakten beliefert, aber bei euch ist nichts zu machen. Was Merkel sagt, ist Gesetz, Punkt.
> Absolute Unfehlbarkeit, wer nicht zustimmt, ist Nazi, VTler und Kommunist.



Bin zwar nicht immer deiner Meinung aber das was du hier sagst stimmt zu 100% für dieses Forum


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man hat euch jetzt mit soviel Daten und Fakten beliefert.


Gar nichts der entscheidenden Informationen haben wir, wie tappen weiterhin ziemlich im Dunkeln. Und dann gilt, lieber mehr Sicherheit als zu wenig. Im Blindflug Entscheidungen zu treffen, kann ziemlich nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht immer deiner Meinung aber das was du hier sagst stimmt zu 100% für dieses Forum


Nein tut es nicht. Aber kannst du bitte das Formular ausfüllen, dass du keine Behandlung im Infektionsfall wünschst?


----------



## Slezer (13. Mai 2020)

Ich gebe ihm Recht das man hier schnell als irgendwas abgestempelt wird und die erste Antwort ist "nein, schon den Zettel ausgefüllt"

Hehe erkenne die ironie


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Wer "Corona-Regime" schreibt, dem geht es nicht um Fakten. Niemand bestreitet, dass die Abwägung der Risiken und Interessen schwierig ist, deswegen eiert die Politik und selbst die Wissenschaft manchmal hin und her, aber unsere Coronagegner wissen halt alles ganz genau.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2020)

Merkel zu Grenzoeffnungen: Kontrollen nicht "bis ultimo" | tagesschau.de

Bin mal gespannt wie viele Grenzen da wohl im Sommer geöffnet werden.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau, das Risiko durch COVID-19 wird ja total übertrieben und ist ja überhaupt nicht so schlimm wie überall behauptet - aber der mögliche Impfstoff dagegen, der könnte ja voll krank machen!
> 
> Und wer sich nicht impfen lässt, der bekommt nachts Besuch von Bill Gates (Der kann sich bekanntlich durch jedes Gerät mit installiertem Windows teleportieren!) mit einer *riesigen* Klistierspritze und bekommt die Impfung zwangsweise als Einlauf verabreicht!!!
> 
> ...


Polemik pur. Sachliche Argumente NULL.
Impfschäden sind ausgeschlossen und wenn dann harmloser als Covid selber.
Interessant was du hier für Wahrheiten verbreitest


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat das Ergebnis den Lockdownern nicht geschmeckt und der Bericht wurde daher unterdrückt. Es gibt kein Motiv für einen Fake.



Du hältst es für wahrscheinlicher, dass das BMI eine absolut zutreffenden, wenn auch *zufällig* dilettantisch zusammengeschusterten und die Analysten nicht benennenden Bericht unterdrücken will, als dass irgend ein unzufriedener Querulant beim BMI einen *deswegen* dilettantisch zusammengeschusterten und die Analysten nicht bezeichnenden Bericht zusammengestrickt hat?

Obwohl es bereits Fälle gab, in denen Mitarbeiter in Ministerien und Bundesbehörden gehörig einen an der Waffel haben, sogar in leitender Funktion (*hust* Maaßen *hust*), also erst recht auf Referatsebene?

Und obwohl seltsamerweise bisher niemand von den unterstellten "Verfechtern der Wahrheit" (tm) im BMI aufgestanden ist und die Echtheit bestätigt hat?
Obwohl das doch angesichts des Medienrummels DIE Chance wäre, "die Wahrheit" (tm) ans Licht der Öffentlichkeit zu bringen und die "Lockdowner" aus dem Amt zu jagen?

Es ist wirklich erschreckend, was anhaltender Konsum von RT und Co. mit dem Verstand eines Menschen anstellen kann ...



geisi2 schrieb:


> Polemik pur. Sachliche Argumente NULL.
> Impfschäden sind ausgeschlossen und wenn dann harmloser als Covid selber.
> Interessant was du hier für Wahrheiten verbreitest



"Polemik pur. Sachliche Argumente NULL" ist eine treffende Selbstanalyse.
Aber fühl dich frei, Fakten nachzureichen, die meine Aussagen widerlegen.

Es gibt in der Jahrzehnte währenden Geschichte des Impfens keine eindeutig nachgewiesene Todesfälle oder permanente Schäden durch zugelassene Impfungen. Selbst wenn man mit den zusammengeschusterten Argumenten der Impfgegner argumentiert, kommt man nur auf ein paar hundert Fälle.

Dagegen stehen weltweit 292.000 Todesfälle durch COVID-19. Selbst bei einer unterstellten Fehlerquote von zwei Dritteln dürfte eindeutig sein, was gefährlicher ist.
Und COVID-19 ist gar nichts gegen die zig Krankheiten, gegen die erfolgreich geimpft wird und die ohne Impfungen unzählige Todesopfer forderten und dort, wo nicht geimpft wird, weiterhin fordern werden.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2020)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob sie es bei der Impfung so handhaben wie (eventuell) bei der Corona-App.
Ist zwar freiwillig, aber wenn du es nicht machst, darst du x , y und z nicht machen.

Ich denke es gibt schon Krankheiten wo sich eine Impfung durchaus lohnt, und man nicht von vorn herein dagegen sein muss.
Corona gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob sie es bei der Impfung so handhaben wie (eventuell) bei der Corona-App.
> Ist zwar freiwillig, aber wenn du es nicht machst, darst du x , y und z nicht machen.
> 
> Ich denke es gibt schon Krankheiten wo sich eine Impfung durchaus lohnt, und man nicht von vorn herein dagegen sein muss.
> Corona gehört nicht dazu.



Die letzte Aussage ist gewagt, bisher kennt niemand so genau was Corona eigentlich tut. 

COVID-19: Auch Kinder können schwer erkranken


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Jahrzehnte währenden Geschichte des Impfens keine eindeutig nachgewiesene Todesfälle oder permanente Schäden durch zugelassene Impfungen. Selbst wenn man mit den zusammengeschusterten Argumenten der Impfgegner argumentiert, kommt man nur auf ein paar hundert Fälle.


Einen Fall gibt es (von dem ich weiß).
Multiple Sklerose mit Todesfolge:
Einige Indizien: Impfschaden vom Europaeischen Gerichtshof erstmals anerkannt – Naturheilkunde & Naturheilverfahren Fachportal

Ansonsten geistern immer mal Meldungen herum, z.B. die vier toten Kinder in Japan. Wurde aber nie richtig aufgeklärt und kann viele Ursachen haben. Am wahrscheinlichsten wohl eine Verunreinigung o.ä.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die letzte Aussage ist gewagt, bisher kennt niemand so genau was Corona eigentlich tut.
> 
> COVID-19: Auch Kinder können schwer erkranken



Da ich mich für die Impfung ja nicht jahrelang im vorraus anmelden muss, kann ich auch einfach abwarten.
Sollte die durchschnittliche Sterberate mal nicht mehr bei 81 Jahren, sondern bei sagen wir mal 65 Jahren liegen, kann ich mich immer noch impfen lassen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da ich mich für die Impfung ja nicht jahrelang im vorraus anmelden muss, kann ich auch einfach abwarten.
> Sollte die durchschnittliche Sterberate mal nicht mehr bei 81 Jahren, sondern bei sagen wir mal 65 Jahren liegen, kann ich mich immer noch impfen lassen.



Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, worum es beim Impfen primär geht! Wurde doch hier schon mehrfach besprochen.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2020)

Nur weil hier jemand was erklären will, muss ein anderer noch lange nicht der selben Ansicht sein.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nur weil hier jemand was erklären will, muss ein anderer noch lange nicht der selben Ansicht sein.



Sicher, aber deine Argumentation finde ich unlogisch. Du möchtest dich nicht impfen lassen, weil du noch jung genug bist (so interpretiere ich das). Wenn das mittlere Alter der Toten aber sinkt, rückt das deinem tatsächlichen Alter näher. Also würdest du dich dann impfen lassen, um dich selbst zu schützen. Wenn aber alle so denken, könnte dich bis dahin schon jemand anderes, der sich aus dem selben Grund nicht impfen lässt, angesteckt haben. Dann nützt dir das nix mehr.

Ob die Impfung angesichts der Zahlen notwendig ist oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich bezog mich nur auf deine Aussage oben.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Also würdest du dich dann impfen lassen, um dich selbst zu schützen. Wenn aber alle so denken, könnte dich bis dahin schon jemand anderes, der sich aus dem selben Grund nicht impfen lässt, angesteckt haben. Dann nützt dir das nix mehr.


Nun zum einen, impfen lassen würde ich mich tatsächlich für mich, nicht für andere.
Zum anderen, natürlich ist es möglich das ich mich durch jemand anderen anstecke. Ich habe ja auch keine Angst mit Corona infiziert zu werden (trotz Risikopatient).

Aber gut, Thema-Wechsel.
Heute früh kam auf NTV(?) das die USA womöglich auf eine Arbeitslosenquote von 20% zu geht. Das wäre wirklich ein derbes Szenario.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Vermutlich jemand, der es nicht verantworten konnte, den Bericht für sich zu behalten und der seinen Job jetzt verloren hat.



Er soll den Bericht bereits vorab an verschiedene Stellen geschickt haben, aber da wurde das Dokument abgewiesen. Erst dann kam der nächste Schritt.
Gelesen hab ich das in einem Zeit-Artikel. Seltsamerweise finde ich den aber nicht mehr.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was sind denn Corona-Befürworter?



Coronagegner: umgangssprachliche Kurzform für Personen, die die mit dem Coronavirus begründeten Zwangsmaßnahmen ablehnen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir haben Ergebnisse aus Ländern mit und aus Ländern ohne Lockdown. Diese Ergebnisse unterscheiden sich nur unerheblich voneinander. Damit ist faktisch erwiesen, daß der "Lockdown" keine Auswirkungen hat, außer daß er für Millionen von Arbeitslosen sorgt.



Nein. Wir haben praktisch kein Land ohne irgend eine Art von Lockdown. Was sich unterscheidet ist der Umfang der Maßnahmen.

Jedes Land, dass zu spät und/oder zu wenig konsequente Maßnahmen ergriffen hat, zahlt dafür einen Preis. Sogar Schweden, obwohl der Preis dort vielleicht den einen oder anderem noch vertretbar erscheinen mag, wenn dadurch zum Beispiel die Wirtschaft weniger leidet (Nur dass die schwedische Wirtschaft dadurch bis dato gar keinen messbaren Vorteil hat, aber das nur am Rande ...). Und dann gibt es noch Länder, die für ihre zu späten und/oder wenig konsequenten Maßnahmen einen dramatischen Preis zahlen. Sprich, die detaillierten Auswirkungen von strengen oder lockeren Maßnahmen variieren von Land/Region zu Land/Region, aber sie sind grundsätzlich sinnvoll.

Darüber, welchen Preis man für welche Lockerung zu zahlen bereit ist, kann und muss man selbstverständlich reden.

In Deutschland wurden moderate Maßnahmen (Wir hatten z.B. keine komplette Ausgangssperre oder Ähnliches ...) und vorsichtige Lockerungen beschlossen.
Es wird beobachtet, was diese Lockerungen bewirken und danach abgewogen, ob weitere Lockerungen bis hin zur kompletten Aufhebung aller Maßnahmen oder eine Rückkehr zu einem vorherigen Stand erforderlich sind.

Bis mir jemand sachlich das Gegenteil darlegen kann, bin ich geneigt, das für ein sehr sinnvolles Vorgehen zu halten.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir haben Ergebnisse aus Ländern mit und aus Ländern ohne Lockdown. Diese Ergebnisse unterscheiden sich nur unerheblich voneinander. Damit ist faktisch erwiesen, daß der "Lockdown" keine Auswirkungen hat, außer daß er für Millionen von Arbeitslosen sorgt.
> [/URL]



Du hast nur bewiesen das dir andere am Arsch vorbeigehen.

Die Götter sei dank..Bist nicht im medizinisches Bereich tätig , wer weiß was du für scheiss machen würdest. 


https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...navirus-jetzt-gehts-los-735.html#post10310449


Ich habe schon mal geschrieben das diese ganze Maßnahmen Sinn ergeben, alleine schon auf medizinisches Personal bezogen, wo wir hohe Mangel haben und wir nicht herzaubern können , intensivpfleger schon gar nicht, da reicht auch kein crashkurs

 pre corona kümmerte sich ne pflegerin in Deutschland um mehr Patienten als in andere Ländern und die intensivbereich war schon Notstand und Stationen musste man schließen ,weil keine Leute

Was nützt mir dann die viele Betten, wenn mein Personal die man schon vorher  wenig hatte , reihenweise ausfallen? Willste dann zwangsrekrutieren ? 

Aber das geht dir ja  in deinem filter Schädel net rein.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Einige Indizien: Impfschaden vom Europaeischen Gerichtshof erstmals anerkannt &#8211; Naturheilkunde & Naturheilverfahren Fachportal



Da geht es ausschließlich um einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang. Ein kausaler Zusammenhang wird da überhaupt nicht erwähnt, geschweige denn belegt.


Angriffe bei Hygienedemos: Pressefreiheit in Gefahr? | tagesschau.de
Thueringens Landeschef: Kemmerich laesst Amt im FDP-Vorstand ruhen | tagesschau.de


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da geht es ausschließlich um einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang. Ein kausaler Zusammenhang wird da überhaupt nicht erwähnt, geschweige denn belegt.



Das ist richtig, ein solcher Nachweis wäre auch sehr schwierig zu führen, insbesondere wenn es sich um einen einmaligen Fall handelt und bereits Zeit verstrichen ist.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein. Wir haben praktisch kein Land ohne irgend eine Art von Lockdown. Was sich unterscheidet ist der Umfang der Maßnahmen.
> 
> Jedes Land, dass zu spät und/oder zu wenig konsequente Maßnahmen ergriffen hat, zahlt dafür einen Preis. Sogar Schweden, obwohl der Preis dort vielleicht den einen oder anderem noch vertretbar erscheinen mag, wenn dadurch zum Beispiel die Wirtschaft weniger leidet (Nur dass die schwedische Wirtschaft dadurch bis dato gar keinen messbaren Vorteil hat, aber das nur am Rande ...). Und dann gibt es noch Länder, die für ihre zu späten und/oder wenig konsequenten Maßnahmen einen dramatischen Preis zahlen. Sprich, die detaillierten Auswirkungen von strengen oder lockeren Maßnahmen variieren von Land/Region zu Land/Region, aber sie sind grundsätzlich sinnvoll.
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon leidet die Wirtschaft auch so. VW fährt die Produktion wieder runter, weil die Leute keine Autos kaufen. Glaubt einer, dass die Leute Autos kaufen wenn wir eine Situation wie in Spanien oder Italien gehabt hätten? Der Maschinenbau leidet auch, nur glaubt jemand dass unsere Maßnahmen einen Einfluss auf die Aufträge aus dem Ausland hatten? Hier verkürzen manche Geschäfte auch wieder ihre Öffnungszeiten, weil keine Kunden kommen. Wären mehr Kunden gekommen wenn die Intensivstationen überlaufen?


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2020)

Wie war das noch, als hier gemeint wurde es wird dieses Jahr keine offenen Hotels/Restaurants mehr geben, und jetzt reden wir schon von einem EU-weiten Urlaub.

Entscheidung der Bundesregierung: Lockerungen an den Grenzen ab Samstag | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Spätestens wenn die Fälle wieder steigen, hat sich das erledigt.


Und die kriminellen Vollidioten auf den illegalen Demos legen es gerade zu drauf an, das wir hier auch eine harte Ausgangssperre wie in Italien oder Spanien bekommen.

Die AfD ist übrigens wie immer gegen eine Öffnung der Grenzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir haben Ergebnisse aus Ländern mit und aus Ländern ohne Lockdown. Diese Ergebnisse unterscheiden sich nur unerheblich voneinander. Damit ist faktisch erwiesen


Das ist einfach nur stumpf gelogen. Das ist durch und durch unwissenschaftlicher Humbug. Das ist die Basis, auf der Populisten die Politik stören, mehr nicht. Und man erkannt daran, wer diesen Gedanken folgt, sehr schnell, wes Geistes Kind er ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn die Fälle wieder steigen, hat sich das erledigt.
> 
> 
> Und die kriminellen Vollidioten auf den illegalen Demos legen es gerade zu drauf an, das wir hier auch eine harte Ausgangssperre wie in Italien oder Spanien bekommen.
> ...



Vlt kriegen wieder ein 2tes ischgl  oder mehrere  ischgl' s


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Bundesverfassungsgerichtspräsident: "Grundrechte nicht in Gefahr"_12:01 Uhr_
Der Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, Andreas Voßkuhle, sieht in den Auflagen im Zuge der Corona-Krise keine Gefahr für das Grundgesetz. "Uns droht nicht der Unrechtstaat", sagte er der "Zeit".
Die Pandemie könne länger dauern, als manche denken, doch nach dem Ende der Krise würden die Menschen "ihre Freiheiten zurückbekommen, ohne Abstriche".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Bundesverfassungsgerichtspräsident: "Grundrechte nicht in Gefahr"*
> 
> _12:01 Uhr_
> Der Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, Andreas Voßkuhle, sieht in den Auflagen im Zuge der Corona-Krise keine Gefahr für das Grundgesetz. "Uns droht nicht der Unrechtstaat", sagte er der "Zeit".
> Die Pandemie könne länger dauern, als manche denken, doch nach dem Ende der Krise würden die Menschen "ihre Freiheiten zurückbekommen, ohne Abstriche".


Wenn die Pandemie noch 10 Jahre geht dann bleibt es auch noch 10 Jahre so. Das will er damit sagen. Was danach passiert ist noch unklar, vor allem, ob man die Maßnahmen aufrechterhalten kann oder ob der Protest zu groß wird.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Vollidioten auf den Demos so weiter machen, kann es durchaus noch ein paar Jahre dauern.

Wenn die Leute die Auflagen eingehalten hätten, wäre man jetzt wohl schon fast virenfrei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vollidioten auf den Demos so weiter machen, kann es durchaus noch ein paar Jahre dauern.



Noch ist das verhältnismäßig ruhig, das kann noch ausarten.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Frei von Intelligenz.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Noch ist das verhältnismäßig ruhig, das kann noch ausarten.



Dafür ist die Polizei ausgestattet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Frei von Intelligenz.
> 
> 
> 
> Dafür ist die Polizei ausgestattet.


Geht nur solange der Großteil der Bevölkerung das akzeptiert. Wenn das nicht mehr der Fall ist, war es das, dann hat man Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Die Vollidioten auf den illegalen Demos sind nur eine kleine (laute) Minderheit.

So wie in den asozialen Netzwerken auch. Da muss man an die Hetzer im Hintergrund ran.



			
				https://www.presseportal.de/pm/7840/4591923 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin zufrieden ist eine sehr deutliche Mehrheit der Bundesbürger mit der Arbeit der Bundesregierung in der Corona-Krise. Dass diese ihre Arbeit eher gut macht, sagen 81 Prozent, eher schlecht meinen nur 13 Prozent.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind auch mehr als dreimal so viele Leute für spätere Lockerungen, als für zu frühe, um die Erfolge nicht zu gefährden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ZDF-Politbarometer Extra: Mehrheit: Lockerungen so richtig - ZDFheute


*Merkel: "Dürfen Erreichtes nicht gefährden"*

_13:21 Uhr_
Im Bundestag hat Kanzlerin Angela Merkel davor gewarnt, die Erfolge, die bislang im Kampf gegen die Corona-Pandemie erzielt wurden, nicht zu gefährden. "Wir haben nicht seit März alle möglichen undenkbaren Einschränkungen auf uns genommen, um jetzt, weil wir die Vorsicht ablegen, einen Rückfall zu riskieren", sagte Merkel.
Deutschland werde noch länger mit der Pandemie leben müssen. Es gebe noch kein Medikament dagegen und auch keinen Impfstoff. Deshalb seien die Einhaltung des Mindestabstandes und die Hygienemaßnahmen weiter nötig. Dann sei aber auch eine Rückkehr zur normalen Arbeit, in Schulen, Kitas und in Gaststätten möglich.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nö, Nazijäger. Es gibt auch Leute, die einfach frei denken. Lockdowner vs Bonzenöffner, das juckt mich nicht. Alle weg, wenn du mich fragst. Sollen in irgendeiner Absteige Hartzen bis zum Ende aller Tage und es gibt nichts.
> Nein, es will in eure vernebelten Birnen nicht rein aber wenn der Lockdown was bringen würde, dann würde in Schweden und Dänemark das Massensterben herrschen.
> Die Lockdowner wollen aber abwarten und langsam lockern, bis sie im Herbst wieder dicht machen können, wenn die "zweite Welle" losbricht.



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...navirus-jetzt-gehts-los-735.html#post10310449

RTuser und Putins laufteppich 

Test/1m Pop.   /     death/1m Pop



Was verstehst du nicht, das wir verhindert haben  , das wir nicht über unsere medischnes Kapazitäten kommen. 


Siehe UK 

Dort hat man auf birdman gemacht und da hat's geknallt. 

Aber dir geht ja sowieso andere am Arsch vorbei


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Massentests in Schlachthöfen_13:54 Uhr_
In Niedersachsen sollen nach Aussage von Sozialministerin Carola Reimann zeitnah alle rund 23.700 Beschäftigten in der fleischverarbeitenden Industrie auf das Coronavirus getestet werden. Damit reagiert das Land auf die massenhafte Verbreitung des Erregers und Schlachthof-Mitarbeitern. Die meist aus Osteuropa stammenden Arbeiter hausen oft in Massenunterkünften, in denen Hygienemaßnahmen oder Mindestabstände nicht einzuhalten sind.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nö, Nazijäger. Es gibt auch Leute, die einfach frei denken. Lockdowner vs Bonzenöffner, das juckt mich nicht. Alle weg, wenn du mich fragst. Sollen in irgendeiner Absteige Hartzen bis zum Ende aller Tage und es gibt nichts.
> Nein, es will in eure vernebelten Birnen nicht rein aber wenn der Lockdown was bringen würde, dann würde in Schweden und Dänemark das Massensterben herrschen.
> Die Lockdowner wollen aber abwarten und langsam lockern, bis sie im Herbst wieder dicht machen können, wenn die "zweite Welle" losbricht.



Welches Land hat denn keinen Lockdown getroffen? In Schweden und Dänemark ist der Hauptunterschied, dass dort Empfehlungen großflächig und freiwillig umgesetzt werden. Abstandsregeln im Betrieb, im Geschäft usw. werden da genauso umgesetzt, nur halten sich Geschäfte und Bevölkerung da freiwillig dran. Und unsere Lockdowngegner sind genau das Klientel weswegen freiwillig in Deutschland nicht klappt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vollidioten auf den Demos so weiter machen, kann es durchaus noch ein paar Jahre dauern.


Es gibt nur zwei realistische Lösungsansätze:
- Impfung
- Durchimmunisierung

Der Weg, das Virus einzudämmen und wieder auszurotten wurde versäumt, danke China. Wenn kein Impfkonzept funktionieren sollte, bleibt uns nur die mit vielen Toten einhergehende Immunisierung. Wir können nicht bis unserer Lebensende mit Kontaktsperre existieren.  Ich war immer schon bei dem Konzept, Alte und Vorerkrannkte besonders zu schützen und zu versorgen und den Rest der Bevölkerung dem Virus auszusetzen, Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, es fehlen wichtige Informationen zum Virus und der Immunisierung, um das abschließend bewerten zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Wenn man die Grenzen zu hat, kann man auch schauen, dass man die Infektionsketten unterbricht und dem Virus so die Wirte entzieht, bis alle bisher Infizierten entweder genesen oder tot sind.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Durchimmunisierung bedarf aber einer hinreichend langen Immunität. Das ist merh als fraglich, es gibt genug Viruserkrankungen die man nach einiger Zeit wieder bekommen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Durchimmunisierung bedarf aber einer hinreichend langen Immunität.


Ja, das ist mir bewusst, darum auf die einschränkenden Nachsätze. Es ist nicht nur die Immunität, es sind auch Fragen zu den gesamten körperlichen Schäden, die offen sind. Es wird massiv geforscht, es dauert aber noch, bis Klarheit herrscht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Grenzen zu hat ...


.. sind die wirtschaftlichen Schäden am größten

- Offtopic -


seahawk schrieb:


> Welches Land hat denn keinen Lockdown getroffen?


Es hat keinen Sinn, Gerüchteschleudern in eine Diskussion zu verwickeln. Es wird keine Diskussion folgen. Hin und wieder den gröbsten Blödsinn richtig zu stellen, reicht meiner Meinung.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt nur zwei realistische Lösungsansätze:
> - Impfung
> - Durchimmunisierung
> 
> Der Weg, das Virus einzudämmen und wieder auszurotten wurde versäumt, danke China. Wenn kein Impfkonzept funktionieren sollte, bleibt uns nur die mit vielen Toten einhergehende Immunisierung. Wir können nicht bis unserer Lebensende mit Kontaktsperre existieren.  Ich war immer schon bei dem Konzept, Alte und Vorerkrannkte besonders zu schützen und zu versorgen und den Rest der Bevölkerung dem Virus auszusetzen, Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, es fehlen wichtige Informationen zum Virus und der Immunisierung, um das abschließend bewerten zu können.



Naja man darf auch die langzeitschäden nicht ignorieren, bin gespannt was darüber noch kommt.

Was nützt eine durchseuchung , wenn  die Leute bei bestimmte Berufen dann Einschränkungen haben oder gar nicht mehr ausüben können.( verkürzt Lebenszeit? ) dann die Zustände in Gesundheitbereich 

Das würde auch finanzielle Folgen haben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Insbesondere bei den Kindern, die ihr Leben noch vor sich haben.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> > _Wenn man die Grenzen zu hat ..._
> 
> 
> .. sind die wirtschaftlichen Schäden am größten



Das ist aber so auch nicht richtig. Der Warenverkehr im Güterverkehr und in der Luftfracht lief die ganze Zeit weiter.
Und wenn man den internationalen Transport auf die Schiene verlagert, braucht man da auch nicht hunderte LKW-Fahrer dafür.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber so auch nicht richtig. Der Warenverkehr im Güterverkehr und in der Luftfracht lief die ganze Zeit weiter. Und wenn man den internationalen Transport auf die Schiene verlagert, braucht man da auch nicht hunderte LKW-Fahrer dafür.


*EU-Kommission beklagt Lkw-Staus nach Grenzschliessungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


VerkehrsRundschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt. Schiene, da muss nicht kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

Und hier, themengerecht für PCGH,  ein wenig Satire. Herrlich, lesen lohnt:

*Update kommt: Bill Gates kündigt Covid-20 an*
_" ... Wie bereits Covid-19 und dessen Vorgängermodelle Covid-2000, Covid-XP  und Covid-Vista wird auch Covid-20 kostenlos erhältlich sein.
...__Auch sei die Sterberate zwar beachtlich, aber nicht vergleichbar mit  anderen historischen Seuchen wie Pest, Cholera oder Modern Talking.  Covid-20 besticht mit diversen Bugfixes sowie zahlreichen Features wie  blutigem Auswurf, 40 Grad Fieber minimum und Microsoft Homeoffice 365. ..."_
Der Postillon


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Die Terrorexperten der EU haben analysiert, wie Extremisten die Corona-Pandemie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen. Sie warnen vor rassistischer Gewalt und neuen Formen des militanten Aktivismus.
EU-Papier: So profitieren Extremisten von Corona | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2020)

Grundsätzlich profitieren ja Extremisten und Populisten (Schnittmengen möglich und wahrscheinlich) von Krisen. Da ist die Angst am größten und sind die Gemüter am erregbarsten. Und wenn es man zum vollumfänglichen Erfassen der Krise noch etwas mehr Verstand und Einsicht benötigt, als in gewissen Bevölkerungskreisen vorhanden ist, brummt das Geschäft der Rattenfänger.


----------



## blu3fire (13. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon leidet die Wirtschaft auch so. VW fährt die Produktion wieder runter, weil die Leute keine Autos kaufen. Glaubt einer, dass die Leute Autos kaufen wenn wir eine Situation wie in Spanien oder Italien gehabt hätten? Der Maschinenbau leidet auch, nur glaubt jemand dass unsere Maßnahmen einen Einfluss auf die Aufträge aus dem Ausland hatten? Hier verkürzen manche Geschäfte auch wieder ihre Öffnungszeiten, weil keine Kunden kommen. Wären mehr Kunden gekommen wenn die Intensivstationen überlaufen?



Corona ist aber glaube nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt in Deutschland, dass die Leute kein neues Auto kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es zur Zeit einfach total ungünstig ein neues Fahrzeug zu kaufen. Kein Mensch weiß zur Zeit wo diese vor Corona gestartete Umweltdebatte noch hinführt. Warum jetzt ein neues Fahrzeug kaufen (Verbrenner), wenn ich jetzt nicht weiß ob ich in 5 Jahren damit noch fahren darf. Auf das E-Auto gehe ich gar nicht erst ein...
Dazu kommt, dass die Automobilhersteller der Zeit kaum Rabatt geben, dabei sollte man meinem um den Verkauf anzukurbeln müssten die Hersteller sich gegenseitig mit Rabatten überbieten, stattdessen wird kein Anreiz für die Kunden gesetzt ein neues Fahrzeug zu kaufen.  Nein, die Hersteller warten lieber auf eine Prämie seitens des Staates und hoffen so auf ein großes Geschäft...


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Vor allem läuft derzeit noch das Verfahren am EuGH was wohl die bei allen Herstellern gängigen Anschalteinrichtungen so verbietet, wie es die Gesetze vorschreiben.
Dann drohen Hardwarenachrüstungen oder Entzug der Zulassung.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2020)

Wer will in einer Wirtschaftskrise schon großartig Geld ausgeben?
Es hieß mal was von 10 Millionen Kurzarbeiter. Eine gigantische Kündigungswelle steht uns zudem bevor.
Da werden die Leute eher sparen als das Geld auszugeben.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (13. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt nur zwei realistische Lösungsansätze:
> - Impfung
> - Durchimmunisierung



Es gibt noch die Variante "krass eindämmen und dann nachverfolgen" wie Südkorea.


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Es hieß mal was von 10 Millionen Kurzarbeiter. Eine gigantische Kündigungswelle steht uns zudem bevor.



Afaik wurden damals 10 Mio Menschen zur Kurzarbeit angemeldet. Das ist ein massiver Unterschied da ein Unternehmen, um überhaupt Kurzarbeit ermöglichen zu können, alle Mitarbeiter zur Kurzarbeit anmelden muss. Es müssen aber nicht alle Mitarbeiter dann auch wirklich in Kurzarbeit geschickt werden. Es wurden also nicht 10 Mio Menschen in Kurzarbeit geschickt, sondern es wurde für 10 Mio Menschen der Grundstein gelegt um das überhaupt zu ermöglichen.
In vielen Branchen sieht es aber natürlich trotzdem übel aus.


----------



## Eckism (13. Mai 2020)

Das die Autohersteller keine Rabatte geben, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Mein Auto wollten se zu einem großzügigen Preis ankaufen und beim Preis für den neuen wäre man auch großzügig gewesen. Aber leider bin ich jemand, der seine Autos liebt...und nen 6 Jahre alter Audi ist ja auch noch recht neu, wenn daneben mein 19 Jahre alter Honda steht.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

@blautemple

Jo so lief es bei meinem Vater.  er und seine viele Kollegen mussten normal arbeiten und paar hatten für 7 tage Kurzarbeit. aber für alle wurden Anträge gemacht, aber anscheinend mussten nicht alle. 




mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch die Variante "krass eindämmen und dann nachverfolgen" wie Südkorea.




Die Verfolgen es durch Corona APs und Co. ^^  keine ahnung wie hoch die Nutzerzahlen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Bloß hat auch Südkorea einen erneuten Ausbruch.
Coronavirus in Suedkorea: Masseninfektion im Nachtclub - Politik - SZ.de


Für den Urlaub muss man auch mehr Zeit einplanen, da die ersten 14 Tage in Quarantäne erfolgen:
Nach Corona-Alarmzustand: 14-tägige Quarantäne für Ausländer in Spanien | tagesschau.de


Zu dem Angriff der Reichsbürger auf die beiden Polizisten:
Attacke in Supermarkt in Troisdorf: Razzia nach Angriff auf Polizisten | tagesschau.de
Leider steht nichts davon, ob auch gegen die beiden Frauen welche die Polizisten beim Einsatz behindert und angegriffen haben ermittelt wird.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Vollidioten auf den illegalen Demos sind nur eine kleine (laute) Minderheit.



Die Anzahl nimmt aber zu 

Irgendwie haben schon die paar Wochen ausgereicht,
um die Großhirnrinde nachhaltig zu beschädigen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Wobei man da mal die Videos auswerten müsste, ob die nicht einfach von Ort zu Ort fahren, um nach vielen auszusehen.
Hat bei den AfD/Pegida-Demos zumindest Tradition.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hat bei den AfD/Pegida-Demos zumindest Tradition.



Nicht nur dort,
irgendwie denkt ja jetzt jeder Honk,
er wäre systemrelevant.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Das sind aber nicht die die auf den Demos gegen "DAS SYSTEM" und Bill Gates demonstrieren. 
Ja welches denn  Windows Vista oder Windows 10?


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Nicht umsonst gab es da eine Razzia: Attacke in Supermarkt in Troisdorf: Razzia nach Angriff auf Polizisten | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch die Variante "krass eindämmen und dann nachverfolgen" wie Südkorea.


Das ist meiner Einschätzung mach völlig unmöglich. Wir leben dann bis zum Ende unserer Tage in Angst und Sorgen, haben ständig massive Maßnahmen oder eine komplette Kontrolle  unseres Lebens. Über Reisende, Tiere, Stau im Wind und allerlei Waren wird das Virus stetig ins Land getragen.  Es wird jetzt druchgezogen haben, kann man einmalig mache, um Zeit zu gewinnen. Eine Dauerlösung ist das nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Über Waren und Pakete wird das Virus nicht übertragen. Auch Übertragung über häufig benutzte Oberflächen sind bisher nicht nachgewiesen und hätten gerade jetzt wo die Leute wieder in der Stadt unterwegs sind zu deutlich größeren und schnelleren Ausbrüchen geführt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Über Waren und Pakete wird das Virus nicht übertragen.


Mein Gott, denke doch bitte nicht so absolut. Wir wissen es nicht. Nur, weil Infizierte auch irgendwann mal in der Nähe von jemandem war, der auch infiziert war, ist nicht sicher, mit welchem Infektionsweg  das Virus verbreitet wird. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schmiereninfektion ist vermutlich gering, aber immer gegeben. Punkt. Es reicht doch, wenn sich im Hamburger Hafen, am Frankfurter Flughafen oder im Amazon Logistikzentrum ein einziger Menschen infiziert und dann wieder ordentlich andere ansteckt. Weil die Krankheit nicht bei jedem ausbricht, hat man dann denselben Ärger wie vorher.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die hatten keinen Lockdown, bzw haben keinen mehr und siehe da, kein Aussterben. Das ist der Punkt.
> Aber ihr ergeht euch lieber über ein paar Demonstranten, die euch jetzt allesamt den Tod bringen und die ihr für den Lockdown verantwortlich machen könnt.



Die brauchten keinen Lockdown weil viele Maßnahmen freiwillig umgesetzt wurden.


----------



## blu3fire (13. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wer will in einer Wirtschaftskrise schon großartig Geld ausgeben?
> Es hieß mal was von 10 Millionen Kurzarbeiter. Eine gigantische Kündigungswelle steht uns zudem bevor.
> Da werden die Leute eher sparen als das Geld auszugeben.



Wenn die Hyperinfaltion kommt wie es viele Wirtschaftsexperten Voraussehen wollen, dann kannst du so viel sparen wie du magst, dann ist dein Geld nichts mehr wert. Geld auf dem Konto oder dem Kissen parken ist das dümmste was machen machen kann...
Investieren in Aktien/Fonds, Imobilien oder Edelmetalle oder eben halt sich was kaufen, das sind die Optionen die man hat.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Und wie Aktien abstürzen hat die Börse deutlich gezeigt. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> &#8226;  Coronavirus deaths per million by country | Statista



Auch da liegt Schweden deutlich vor Deutschland.


----------



## keinnick (13. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht nur dort,
> irgendwie denkt ja jetzt jeder Honk,
> er wäre systemrelevant.


Bald gehen Brot und Spiele (Bundesliga) wieder los. Da wird das dann hoffentlich auch wieder abnehmen und es wird ruhiger.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Das Jobcenter wird sicher bald wieder Umschulungen etc. für die  Hartz4-Empfänger anbieten, dann sind die auch wieder beschäftigt.


----------



## Eckism (13. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Welches Land hat denn keinen Lockdown getroffen? In Schweden und Dänemark ist der Hauptunterschied, dass dort Empfehlungen großflächig und freiwillig umgesetzt werden. Abstandsregeln im Betrieb, im Geschäft usw. werden da genauso umgesetzt, nur halten sich Geschäfte und Bevölkerung da freiwillig dran. Und unsere Lockdowngegner sind genau das Klientel weswegen freiwillig in Deutschland nicht klappt.



In Schweden hält sich niemand dran, selbst Empfehlungen sind für die Bevölkerung schon zuviel. Ein paar sehr wenige Gaststätten sind zu, aber verhungern tut man trotzdem nicht


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Dann solltest du bei der Rückkehr aber wirklich einen Test machen lasen und bis ein negatives Ergebnis da ist, freiwillig in Quarantäne bleiben.

Auf jeden Fall musst du dich beim Gesundheitsamt melden.


----------



## Eckism (13. Mai 2020)

Das dauert, bis ich wieder da bin..."Quarantäne" mach ich von mir aus schon. Es ist aber ein Genuss, Urlaub von Corona zu haben.

Beim Gesundheitsamt meld ich mich aber nicht, da dürfte ich nichtmal mit meinen Autos rumdüsen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Jobcenter wird sicher bald wieder Umschulungen etc. für die  Hartz4-Empfänger anbieten, dann sind die auch wieder beschäftigt.



Per Videokonferenz, da hocken sich die Leute dann rein, damit sie gelistet sind, so wie einige bei uns im Unterricht.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Merkeligel, du pickst dir die Zahlen raus, die zu deinem einprogrammierten Bild passen.
> 
> &#8226;  Coronavirus deaths per million by country | Statista



bei dir im link steht

death/1m PoP:
Schweden 325.34 
norway: 42.9
finland: 49.84

Germany      93.31

danke das du mir meine zahlen bestätigt hast.  
Coronavirus Update (Live): 4,397,001 Cases and 295,879 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer
Coronavirus in Schweden: Toedlicher Sonderweg - Politik - SZ.de


Und jetzt Tacker dir bitte ne patientenverfügung auf deinem Kopp.. du Birdman..

und sei bitte direkt,das dir die leute am arsch vorbeigehen und hör mit deinem Spielchen auf.

p.s. wieso blendest du  Vereinigtes Königreich aus?
die hatten anfangs keine Lockerungen und sieht man was sie davon haben.

Wie gesagt.. Heuchler halt.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Schweden hält sich niemand dran, selbst Empfehlungen sind für die Bevölkerung schon zuviel. Ein paar sehr wenige Gaststätten sind zu, aber verhungern tut man trotzdem nicht



Ich kenne Softwareentwickler in Schweden, die sind fast zu 99% im Home Office, betreiben Social Distancing usw.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne Softwareentwickler in Schweden, die sind fast zu 99% im Home Office, betreiben Social Distancing usw.



Bei einem Softwareentwickler ist das auch kein Problem, die sind sowas eh gewohnt.


----------



## Eckism (13. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne Softwareentwickler in Schweden, die sind fast zu 99% im Home Office, betreiben Social Distancing usw.



Ich sehe ja nur die Leute, die nicht Zuhause hocken.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du suchst dir ja schon wieder Zahlen raus, die dir passen. In Schweden hat sich die Corona ein paar bettlägerige Rentner geholt, was hat das mit einem oder keinem Lockdown zu tun??



Wie oft willst du diese dämliche Frage noch stellen und wie oft noch eine kindgerechte Antwort erhalten?

Schweden hat auch nicht mehr Senioren als Deutschland. Dort werden mehr Senioren mit tödlicher Folge infiziert, weil sie mehr Kontakte mit einer größeren Zahl von Infizierten haben, die selbst keine schweren oder sogar gar keine Symptome aufweisen.

Die deutlich strengeren Maßnahmen in Deutschland verhindern mehr Kontakte, was zu weniger Infektionen führt die wiederum zu weniger Infizierten führen, die wiederum weniger Kontakt mit Risikogruppen haben können.

Soll ich's dir vielleicht aufmalen?


----------



## INU.ID (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Über Waren und Pakete wird das Virus nicht übertragen. Auch Übertragung über häufig benutzte Oberflächen sind bisher nicht nachgewiesen und hätten gerade jetzt wo die Leute wieder in der Stadt unterwegs sind zu deutlich größeren und schnelleren Ausbrüchen geführt.



Siehe den Bericht gestern/vorgestern, wo RTL (?) über 200 "Passanten" getestet hat. Im Rahmen der Tests wurden auch zwei Männer positiv getestet. Beide litten zwar aktuell nicht mehr an Covid-19, aber sie hatten die Krankheit ohne es zu wissen (afaik mit Symptomen) schon gehabt. Aber weder die Frau und die beiden Töchter des einen Mannes, noch Frau und Tochter des Anderen, haben oder hatten die Krankheit.

Wenn es also intern, in der Familie (wo man es nicht wusste, man also "vermutlich" auch nicht extra spezielle Vorkehrungen getroffen hatte), gleich in zwei Fällen kein einziges mal zu einer Übertragung kam, dann kann es mit der Ansteckungsgefahr eigentlich auch gar nicht so weit her sein. Viel näher als in der Familie kommt man sich ja "extern" eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn es also intern, in der Familie (wo man es nicht wusste, man also "vermutlich" auch nicht extra spezielle Vorkehrungen getroffen hatte), gleich in zwei Fällen kein einziges mal zu einer Übertragung kam, dann kann es mit der Ansteckungsgefahr eigentlich auch gar nicht so weit her sein. Viel näher als in der Familie kommt man sich ja "extern" eigentlich nicht.



Das hängt sehr stark davon ab, wie hoch die Virenkonzentration im  Rachen ist. 
Wovon dies abhängig ist, ist bisher aber unklar.
Warum Covid-19 ansteckender ist als Sars: &#8222;Enorme Mengen Virus im oberen Rachenbereich&#8220; - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Deshalb sind auch Kinder Infektionsbeschleuniger/Verteiler, auch wenn sie selbst kaum Symptome haben. 
Charite untersucht Viruskonzentration bei Kindern &#8211; Berlin.de
Deutsche Studie bestaetigt: Hohe Viruskonzentration auch bei milden Covid-1 | PZ &#8211; Pharmazeutische Zeitung



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die einzigen Kontakte der Senioren im Heim sind die Pflegekräfte, zumindest in Deutschland, wo ihr Gutlinge sie in die Heime abschiebt. Die Pfleger kommen mit oder ohne Lockdown in die Altenheime. Also was willst du jetzt hier wieder fürn Schwachsinn vom Stapel lassen?



Und genau deshalb gibt es die Kontaktbeschränkungen, damit sich die Pfleger nicht anstecken und auf die Arbeit schleppen. 
Wie **** musst du eigentlich sein, dass du das immer noch nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Na alle, um eben keine Infektionsketten zu bilden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Dann bleibe zu Hause.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Und wo sollen die Einkaufen? Oder stellt du denen dann das Essen vor die Tür?
Wie sollen die ohne Kontakt im ÖPNV zur Arbeit kommen? Oder schenkst du denen ein Auto?

Dann würdest du Nichtsnutz wenigstens mal was sinnvolles machen.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du diese dämliche Frage noch stellen und wie oft noch eine kindgerechte Antwort erhalten?
> 
> Schweden hat auch nicht mehr Senioren als Deutschland. Dort werden mehr Senioren mit tödlicher Folge infiziert, weil sie mehr Kontakte mit einer größeren Zahl von Infizierten haben, die selbst keine schweren oder sogar gar keine Symptome aufweisen.
> 
> ...




Für Birdman sind Pflegebedürftige/ Gesundheitlich  Schlecht-gehende Menschen nicht wert  genug um beschützt zu werden 


Aber wehe er ist selbst mal dran, da klammert er an alles  und hat schnell vergessen, solch ein Heuchler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss man halt davor sorgen, dass die Leute nur einzeln zu Kontrolle vortreten dürfen.
> 
> Die Ausstattung ist auch vorhanden:
> 
> ...



Nein, dass ist nicht die richtige Ausstattung. Du verwechselst in deiner Law & Order Grundeinstellung mal wieder Schutz einzelner mit Kontrolle einer komplexen Situation. Selbst wenn du 5000 von den Dinger hättest, könntest du damit keine Menschenmassen einkesseln, weil man bequem drunter durchkriechen kann. Und du kannst damit auch keine Einzelpersonen geordnet der Personaldatenerfassung zuleiten. Eigentlich kann man mit solchen Kisten gar nichts machen, außer Grundrechte zu verletzten und dadurch Angst einjagen oder sich bewaffneten Einzelpersonen annähern.




muadib schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher daran, dass der Kranke gar nicht erst zum Arzt geht und sich untersuchen lässt, sondern wie momentan üblich die Krankschreibung per Telefon erfolgt.



Diese Praxis wurde schon vor zwei oder drei Wochen wieder eingestellt. Corona-Infizierte sollen sich jetzt wieder 1-2 Stunden zu Risikopatienten ins Wartezimmer setzen, der Wirtschaft zuliebe. (Deren größtes Problem in Zeiten auf 0 sinkender Nachfrage offenbar ein Mangel an Leuten ist, die sinnlos auf Arbeit rumsitzen.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Grenzen zu hat, kann man auch schauen, dass man die Infektionsketten unterbricht und dem Virus so die Wirte entzieht, bis alle bisher Infizierten entweder genesen oder tot sind.



Wir sind weit von einer Lagekontrolle entfernt, die einen Stop aller Infektionsketten erreichen könnte und offensichtlich werden wir diesen Punkt auch nie erreichen, wenn man sich die letzten Wochen anguckt. Da umgekehrt in den Nachbarländern keine akute Massenausbrüche mehr laufen, haben geschlossene Grenzen keinen Sinn. Bei den aktuellen Demos in Deutschland stellt sich eher die Frage, ob unsere Nachbarn ihre Grenzen zu Deutschland in zwei Wochen noch öffnen wollen.

Wenig Bewegung der Leute wäre zwar allgemein noch wünschenswert, aber die Entfernung der Bewegung spielt praktisch keine Rolle mehr. Grenzschließungen sind sinnvoll, wenn es auf einer Seite der Grenze sehr viele Infizierende und auf der anderen so gut wie gar keine gibt, aber das ist in Europa nicht mehr der Fall, sodass eine Begrenzung der Reisefreiheit auf willkürliche Linien albern wirkt.

Was man in diesem Zusammenhang aber schleunigst einführen muss: Verpflichtende Abstandsregeln in Flugzeugen. Bislang wurde der Flugverkehr ausgesetzt, weil am Ziel niemand hätte aussteigen können, aber nicht weil es jemand verboten hätte, 500 Leute in eine Konservenbüchse zu stopfen. Das müsste jetzt schleunigst nachgeholt werden.
Nach heutigen Meldungen hat die Luftfahrtlobby aber selbst sowas banales wie "einen Sitz abstand" schon im Keim verhindert...




DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere bei den Kindern, die ihr Leben noch vor sich haben.



Nicht nur Kinder auch alle anderen Menschen haben den Rest ihres Lebens noch vor sich und ein Recht darauf. Warum relativiert seit Corona eigentlich ständig jemand die Bedeutung von Menschleben Unschuldiger???




blu3fire schrieb:


> Corona ist aber glaube nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt in Deutschland, dass die Leute kein neues Auto kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es zur Zeit einfach total ungünstig ein neues Fahrzeug zu kaufen. Kein Mensch weiß zur Zeit wo diese vor Corona gestartete Umweltdebatte noch hinführt. Warum jetzt ein neues Fahrzeug kaufen (Verbrenner), wenn ich jetzt nicht weiß ob ich in 5 Jahren damit noch fahren darf. Auf das E-Auto gehe ich gar nicht erst ein...



Selbst die radikalsten Forderungen aus der grünen Ecke fordern maximal ein Verbot von NEUEN Verbrennern in ZEHN Jahren. Das betrifft heute gekaufte Autos nicht einmal und ist doppelt soweit weg wie die von dir genannte Zeit. Selbst danach dürfte man die vorhandenen beliebig weiterfahren, ehe sich das die Strukturen derart wandeln dass man aus Mangel an Tankstellen zunehmend darauf verzichten müsste, wäre es selbst nach extremen Schätzungen mindestens 2040. Das, wie gesagt, wenn die Grünen 110% ihres Willens bekommen und bislang haben sie gegen die Autolobby nie mehr als 5% geschafft. Also wird es eher 2040-2050, bis es keine neuen Verbrenner gibt und 2080, bis man alte praktisch kaum noch fahren kann.
Der typische deutsche Neuwagen dürfte dagegen schon nach weniger als fünf Jahren einen neuen Besitzer finden (aktuelle Zahlen finde ich nicht, 2012 war es en 5,6 Jahre, Tendenz rasch fallend), sodass es heutigen Neuwagenkäufern mehrheitlich vollkommen egal ist, was in 5, geschweige denn in 10-20 Jahren für Antriebsformen in sind. Vieles geht halt eh nur noch über Leasing, vor allem auch als Firmen-/Dienstwagen.

Was dagegen sehr wohl ein massives Hemmnis ist:
Die Corona bedingte Rezession. An der kann man zwar genauso wenig etwas ändern, aber der direkte Zusammenhang ist da.
(N weiterer Faktor könnte das immer einseitigere Angebot sein. Wer kein Smartphone im Panzerformat will, bekommt ja heute kaum noch einen Neuwagen. Das sind zwar vermeintlich wenige, aber trotzdem höre ich immer von Leuten, die gezielt wegen der Technik und nicht dem Preis gebrauchte von der Jahrtausendwende bevorzugen. Das steigert den Neuwagenabsatz natürlich nicht gerade. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie stark der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt eingebrochen ist. Eigentlich müsste der viel härter getroffen worden sein, weil die kleinen Händler ausschließlich direkt verkaufen.)




Eckism schrieb:


> Das die Autohersteller keine Rabatte geben, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Mein Auto wollten se zu einem großzügigen Preis ankaufen und beim Preis für den neuen wäre man auch großzügig gewesen.



Die drucken großzügige Prozente aufs Angebot, aber hast du den Gesamtpreis mal mit dem verglichen, was ein vergleichbarer Wagen vor 10 oder gar 20 Jahren gekostet hat? Wenn man 150% in die Liste schreibt ist es leicht, auf 125% runterzugehen, aber die meisten Leute können es sich das Ergebnis trotzdem nicht leisten und nicht jedes überteuerte Angebot wird durch 6000 € geschenktes Steuerzahlergeld versüßt, sondern nur eine kleine, bekanntermaßen nur für ein beschränktes Einsatzspektrum geeignete Sorte Fahrzeuge.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man da mal die Videos auswerten müsste, ob die nicht einfach von Ort zu Ort fahren, um nach vielen auszusehen.
> Hat bei den AfD/Pegida-Demos zumindest Tradition.



Viele der Demonstrationen vom Wochenende fanden zeitgleich statt, das wird also schwierig. Auch wäre der Aufschrei unübersehbar, wenn hundert vollgequetsche Busse zu so einer Veranstaltung kämen.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ja, ich schenk denen eure fetten Huperkarren. Die Vorbesitzer werden mit Keulen vor der Coronagefahr geschützt.
> Das Essen bringen die Asylanten, als Integrationsmaßnahme.



Wen du mal Pflegebdürftig wirst, da kannste ja für dich selbst entscheiden so weit gesetzlich möglich ist, aber gegenüber andere kannst du mal dein Rand halten.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Demos in Deutschland stellt sich eher die Frage, ob unsere Nachbarn ihre Grenzen zu Deutschland in zwei Wochen noch öffnen wollen.



Die bleiben eh erstmal noch 2 Monate zu.
Tschechien verlaengert Grenzkontrollen bis Mitte Juni | BR24


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ja, ich schenk denen eure fetten Huperkarren. Die Vorbesitzer werden mit Keulen vor der Coronagefahr geschützt.
> Das Essen bringen die Asylanten, als Integrationsmaßnahme.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin Altenpfleger..und im Gegensatz zu dir Empathielosen Troll... sehe ich jedes leben als schützenswert und mache nicht auf einen Heuchler.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist der typische Faschismus der Gutlinge: Wer anderer Meinung ist, ist Menschenfeind.



Boaa hast mir r jetzt gegeben und das aus deinem Mund( deine Beitragsverläufe)

Verruckt-Birdman - Farce *south park danish trollsong*


Was hättest du gemacht, wenn wir Mehr Kritische Fälle als betten und Pfleger hätten?  da hängen auch jüngere Leute an Beatmungsgeräte. 
(1  intensiv Pfleger kann maximal nur um 2 Kritische Covid  Fälle kümmern und  muss  dabei hoffen, das  nicht beide gleichzeitig ein Notfall werden)

Personal fallen auch aus(sind nicht unverwundbar) willst denen alles zumuten..weil du ja damit nichts Zutun hast und dir am Arsch vorbei geht. 
Machst dann Euthanasie?  lässt die Leute im Krankenhaus Fluren verrecken, magst solche Zustände? 

entweder verdrängst du solche Sachen  aus oder trollst nur rum.
-------------------------

Back2topic:


Coronavirus in Russland: Wladimir Putins Beatmungsgeraete fangen Feuer - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Eckism (13. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die drucken großzügige Prozente aufs Angebot, aber hast du den Gesamtpreis mal mit dem verglichen, was ein vergleichbarer Wagen vor 10 oder gar 20 Jahren gekostet hat? Wenn man 150% in die Liste schreibt ist es leicht, auf 125% runterzugehen, aber die meisten Leute können es sich das Ergebnis trotzdem nicht leisten und nicht jedes überteuerte Angebot wird durch 6000 € geschenktes Steuerzahlergeld versüßt, sondern nur eine kleine, bekanntermaßen nur für ein beschränktes Einsatzspektrum geeignete Sorte Fahrzeuge.



Mit den Preisen von vor 10-20 Jahren braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen, sonst kauft man sich am besten überhaupt nix mehr.
Es ging ja drum, das die Hersteller schon Rabatte geben, das hat nix mit diesem Schrottsteuergelddings zu tun...ein Auto was bei denen auf'n Hof steht kostet halt Geld und wird trotzdem immer günstiger...da kann man das auch gleich günstiger machen, bevor man noch Geld drauflegt.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit den Preisen von vor 10-20 Jahren braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen, sonst kauft man sich am besten überhaupt nix mehr.
> Es ging ja drum, das die Hersteller schon Rabatte geben, das hat nix mit diesem Schrottsteuergelddings zu tun...ein Auto was bei denen auf'n Hof steht kostet halt Geld und wird trotzdem immer günstiger...da kann man das auch gleich günstiger machen, bevor man noch Geld drauflegt.



Ich kann bsp nicht verstehen, warum man für einen Auto viel viel viel Geld ausgibt, die verlieren doch nach der zeit an Wert, also mir würde das voll nerven


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2020)

Deshalb macht ein Neuwagen keinen Sinn.

Aber BTT:
Gegen den BMI-Mitarbeiter wurde ein Dienstverbot verhängt.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bald gehen Brot und Spiele (Bundesliga) wieder los. Da wird das dann hoffentlich auch wieder abnehmen und es wird ruhiger.




Coronavirus: Langzeitschaeden auch fuer Bundesliga-Fussballer? - Bundesliga - Fussball - sportschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Fußball hat sich doch schon erledigt. Zwei Corona-Faelle bei Dynamo Dresden: Team muss fuer 14 Tage in Quarantaene | TAG24


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Fußball hat sich doch schon erledigt. Zwei Corona-Faelle bei Dynamo Dresden: Team muss fuer 14 Tage in Quarantaene | TAG24



Habe mich auch gefragt wie die das machen wollen...wo sollen die ganzen Ersatzspieler herkommen ?  ist doch kein Distanz Sport.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

*Testreihe in Spanien: Etwa fünf Prozent haben Covid-19-Antikörper*

_21:53 Uhr_
In Spanien haben sich einer Studie zufolge bisher wahrscheinlich fünf Prozent der Bevölkerung oder 2,3 Millionen Menschen mit dem neuen Coronavirus infiziert. Dies ergab die erste Runde einer Ende April gestarteten Testreihe auf Antikörper in 36.000 Haushalten mit rund 90.000 Bewohnern, wie das Gesundheitsministerium in Madrid mitteilte. Die Tests sollen helfen, das wahre Ausmaß des Corona-Ausbruchs im Land einzuschätzen.
Offiziell lag die Zahl der mit dem Virus infizierten Spanier am Mittwoch bei knapp 229.000. Jedoch gilt die Zahl nicht als repräsentativ, weil die Tests größtenteils bei Erkrankten mit starken Symptomen oder Mitarbeitern des Gesundheitssektors durchgeführt wurden. Die Studie geht weiter, um genauere Ergebnisse zu erzielen: Alle Teilnehmer werden zwei verschiedenen Tests unterzogen, die insgesamt drei Mal im Abstand von drei Wochen durchgeführt werden.
Bisher gab es in den verschiedenen Autonomen Gemeinschaften des Landes sehr unterschiedliche Resultate: Während in der besonders stark betroffenen Region Madrid offenbar mehr als zehn Prozent der Bevölkerung Antikörper entwickelt hat, liegt die Zahl in weniger betroffenen Gebieten wie den Kanaren oder Mallorca nur bei etwa zwei Prozent.

Virologe Kekulé: Grenzöffnungen unkoordiniert_19:10 Uhr_
Der Virologe Alexander Kekulé hält die von der Regierung geplanten Grenzöffnungen für "ein bisschen zu schnell und zu unkoordiniert". Im Sender MDR Aktuell äußerte er die Befürchtung, dass das Corona-Virus langfristig immer wieder über die Grenzen eingeschleppt werde. Das betreffe nicht nur die unmittelbaren Nachbarländer, sondern auch entferntere Länder.
Aus virologischer Sicht seien Grenzöffnungen verantwortbar, wenn es auf beiden Seiten der Grenze ähnlich viele Corona-Nachweise gebe und auch die Kontrollmechanismen ähnlich seien, argumentierte der Virologe der Universität Halle. Bei Österreich sei das sicher der Fall, bei Frankreich eher nicht. "Frankreich ist wesentlich schlechter aufgestellt bei der Nachverfolgung durch die Gesundheitsämter als Deutschland", warnte Kekulé.


----------



## Andregee (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Jobcenter wird sicher bald wieder Umschulungen etc. für die  Hartz4-Empfänger anbieten, dann sind die auch wieder beschäftigt.


Ich finde es doch etwas vermessen, derartiges Verhalten ausgerechnet den wirtschaftlich schwächsten anzudichten. Unkontrollierte Gewaltexzesse ziehen sich quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Wer hinter "Widerstand 2020" steckt - ZDFheute

Interessant das selbst die rechte(xtreme) Zeitung Junge Freiheit über die angebliche neue Partei "Widerstand 2020" sehr kritisch berichtet. 
Wer steckt hinter der neuen Partei &#8222;Widerstand 2020&#8220;? &#8211; JUNGE FREIHEIT



			
				https://jungefreiheit.de/politik/deutschland/2020/wer-steckt-hinter-der-neuen-partei-widerstand-2020/ schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Gruppe &#8222;Anonymous Deutschland&#8220; aufzeigte, daß es technisch möglich ist, mit einer Software automatisiert tausende unechte Mitglieder pro Stunde zu registrieren, teilte die Gründerin Victoria Hamm dem Nachrichtenportal t-online.de mit, es werde geprüft, wie viele Fake-Anmeldungen es gebe. Sie schätze die Zahl allerdings nicht wie &#8222;Anonymous&#8220; auf 95 Prozent, sondern auf zehn Prozent.
> 
> Ein solcher Zuwachs dürfte jedem geübten Parteipolitiker wenig glaubhaft erscheinen. Und das aus gutem Grund: Denn Mitglied werden kann bei Widerstand 2020 offenbar jeder. Selbst Personen, die gar nicht existieren. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag ist freiwillig, kann auch mit 0,00 Euro ausgefüllt werden. Wodurch die Hemmschwelle zu Fake-Mitgliedschaften äußerst gering ist. So hat etwa ein AfD-Mitglied seinen Hahn &#8222;Blacky&#8220; mit Erfolg in der neuen Partei Einschreiben lassen. Selbst eine gleichzeitige Mitgliedschaft in anderen Parteien stellt für einen Beitritt kein Problem dar.



Interessant, dass die immer von Freiheit und Grundrechten reden, diese und die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung sowie die Verfassung aber gleichzeitig mit Füßen treten:


			
				https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1136378.widerstand-neue-partei-gegen-corona-massnahmen.html schrieb:
			
		

> Konkret fordert man bisher, dass der Bundestag durch ein Notstandsparlament aus 700 Menschen ersetzt wird.



Das zeigen auch die Angriffe auf Journalisten, womit dieses Leute selbst das Grundrecht auf Pressefreiheit verletzten. 

Zumal es doch bei denen immer immer heißt, es gibt gar keinen Notstand? Wozu dann also ein Notstandsparlament wie 1933?


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Nach Wochen ist der LK Greiz nun nicht mehr im roten Bereich:
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-05-13-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer hinter "Widerstand 2020" steckt - ZDFheute
> 
> Interessant das selbst die rechte(xtreme) Zeitung Junge Freiheit über die angebliche neue Partei "Widerstand 2020" sehr kritisch berichtet.



Das wundert mich nicht. Die Neue Rechte ist in Deutschland gerade von bedeutungslosen rechtsextremen Kleinstparteien weggekommen und hat organisierte, halbwegs bürgernahe Strukturen aufgebaut und sind mit ihrem politischen Arm wieder auf Bundes- und Landesebene präsent. Da können sie keine neue, offen radikale Kleinstpartei gebrauchen, die Mitläufer von ihnen abzieht und das Bild stört.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Fußball hat sich doch schon erledigt. Zwei Corona-Faelle bei Dynamo Dresden: Team muss fuer 14 Tage in Quarantaene | TAG24



Interessiert doch nicht. Die Spiele werden einfach nachgeholt. Der Ball muss rollen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2020)

> *Brandgefährliche Hilfe*
> In Sankt Petersburg und Moskau haben russische Beatmungsgeräte Feuer gefangen, sechs Covid-19-Patienten starben. Das gleiche Modell ließ Präsident Putin im April in die USA schicken - als Geste der Solidarität.


Coronavirus in Russland: Wladimir Putins Beatmungsgeraete fangen Feuer - DER SPIEGEL

Da RT darüber gestern nur*** beiläufig berichtet hat[/url], ist es Birdman sicherlich entgangen, obwohl er uns doch sonst immer so zuverlässig mit Corona-News mit Bezug zu Russland versorgt.

Der Umstand, dass russische Mediziner vor dem Gebrauch der Geräte gewarnt haben, wird bei RT irgendwie auch gar nicht erwähnt. Ist aber sicherlich nur ein Versehen des Praktikanten ...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

WHO: Coronavirus verschwindet vielleicht nie wieder_05:49 Uhr_
Der Nothilfekoordinator der Weltgesundheitsorganisation ist skeptisch, dass das neue Coronavirus nach der rasanten Ausbreitung rund um den Globus noch eliminiert werden kann. "Dieses Virus kann in der Bevölkerung heimisch werden, es kann sein, dass es nie mehr verschwindet", sagte Michael Ryan in Genf.
Auch HIV, das Virus, das die Immunschwächekrankheit Aids auslöst, sei nie wieder verschwunden. Im Fall von HIV sei es der Welt gelungen, Medikamente und Präventionsmaßnahmen zu schaffen, so dass das Virus seinen Schrecken verloren habe. "Ich will die Krankheiten nicht vergleichen, aber wir müssen realistisch sein", sagte Ryan.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> WHO: Coronavirus verschwindet vielleicht nie wieder_05:49 Uhr_
> Der Nothilfekoordinator der Weltgesundheitsorganisation ist skeptisch, dass das neue Coronavirus nach der rasanten Ausbreitung rund um den Globus noch eliminiert werden kann. "Dieses Virus kann in der Bevölkerung heimisch werden, es kann sein, dass es nie mehr verschwindet", sagte Michael Ryan in Genf.
> Auch HIV, das Virus, das die Immunschwächekrankheit Aids auslöst, sei nie wieder verschwunden. Im Fall von HIV sei es der Welt gelungen, Medikamente und Präventionsmaßnahmen zu schaffen, so dass das Virus seinen Schrecken verloren habe. "Ich will die Krankheiten nicht vergleichen, aber wir müssen realistisch sein", sagte Ryan.



Das Virus muss ja auch nicht verschwinden. Es ist bei weitem nicht so gefährlich wie HIV oder Ebola etc. was ja auch nicht ausgerottet ist. 
Die Panik die aber deswegen geschoben wird ist irre.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Virus muss ja auch nicht verschwinden. Es ist bei weitem nicht so gefährlich wie HIV oder Ebola etc. was ja auch nicht ausgerottet ist.
> Die Panik die aber deswegen geschoben wird ist irre.



HIV zwingt auch nicht die medizinische Kapazitäten in die Knie. 

covid  sollte keinen freischein haben und muss unter medizinisches Gesundheits Kapazitäten bleiben , sonst haben wir sowas wie in UK, bergamo, elsaß.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

1000 Euro für Altenpfleger_13:36 Uhr_
Beschäftigte in der Altenpflege sollen wie versprochen in diesem Jahr eine Corona-Prämie von 1000 Euro bekommen. Das hat der Bundestag beschlossen. Finanziert werden soll der Bonus zunächst von den Gesetzlichen Pflegekassen. In der zweiten Jahreshälfte wollen das Gesundheits- und Finanzministerium festlegen, in welchem Umfang der Bund zur Finanzierung beiträgt. Länder oder Arbeitgeber können die steuerfreie Extrazahlung auf bis zu 1500 Euro aufstocken. Einige haben das bereits angekündigt. Veranschlagt werden Kosten von rund einer Milliarde Euro.
Die Prämie ist Teil des sogenannten zweiten Bevölkerungsschutzgesetzes der Großen Koalition. Darin ist auch eine Ausweitung von Tests und Meldepflichten geplant. Das Gesetz sieht zahlreiche weitere Änderungen vor und muss abschließend noch durch den Bundesrat.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Virus muss ja auch nicht verschwinden. Es ist bei weitem nicht so gefährlich wie HIV oder Ebola etc. was ja auch nicht ausgerottet ist.
> Die Panik die aber deswegen geschoben wird ist irre.



Ebola ist regional eingegrenzt und HIV hat einen viel eingeschränkteren Verbreitungsweg und ist zudem behandelbar.

Kurz: Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ebola ist regional eingegrenzt und HIV hat einen viel eingeschränkteren Verbreitungsweg und ist zudem behandelbar.
> 
> Kurz: Äpfel und Birnen.



Ja die Viren sind anders, hab hier das schon vor Ewigkeiten geschrieben.
Fakt ist  - sie sind da. Auch SARS-CoV-2 ist da. Und wird auch bleiben. 
Wir werden trotzdem zu einem normalen Leben zurückkehren wollen, inklusive 100k Besucher im Stadion und 30k In ner Konzerthalle schön Schulter an Schulter.  Die Leute werden sich nicht von einem Virus aufhalten lassen was nicht extrem gefährlich ist. Man sieht ja jetzt schon das in vielen Ländern die Leute sich wehren.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ebola ist regional eingegrenzt und HIV hat einen viel eingeschränkteren Verbreitungsweg und ist zudem behandelbar.
> 
> Kurz: Äpfel und Birnen.



Ach cyron1c hätte die Verantwortung dafür übernommen und wäre direkt eingesprungen.

Hätten wir bei einer hohe Durchseuchung mehr kritische Fälle und dadurch weniger intensivbetten und Pfleger.

Und die Leute reihenweise draufgehen weil keine Behandlung möglich wäre, wie anders wo.
er würde bestimmt dort gerne selektieren und dafür bei Angehörigen...Rede und Antwort stehen.

Ach der hätte ja damit nichts zutun..der wäre ja ausgewandert.( was er pre corona vorhatte)


----------



## Eckism (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 1000 Euro für Altenpfleger_13:36 Uhr_
> Beschäftigte in der Altenpflege sollen wie versprochen in diesem Jahr eine Corona-Prämie von 1000 Euro bekommen. Das hat der Bundestag beschlossen. Finanziert werden soll der Bonus zunächst von den Gesetzlichen Pflegekassen. In der zweiten Jahreshälfte wollen das Gesundheits- und Finanzministerium festlegen, in welchem Umfang der Bund zur Finanzierung beiträgt. Länder oder Arbeitgeber können die steuerfreie Extrazahlung auf bis zu 1500 Euro aufstocken. Einige haben das bereits angekündigt. Veranschlagt werden Kosten von rund einer Milliarde Euro.
> Die Prämie ist Teil des sogenannten zweiten Bevölkerungsschutzgesetzes der Großen Koalition. Darin ist auch eine Ausweitung von Tests und Meldepflichten geplant. Das Gesetz sieht zahlreiche weitere Änderungen vor und muss abschließend noch durch den Bundesrat.



Man sollte das auf sämtliches medizinsche Personal ausweiten und auch mal nen richtigen Betrag...1000-1500€, welches wahrscheinlich auch noch versteuert wird kann man sich gleich sparen...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte das auf sämtliches medizinsche Personal ausweiten und auch mal nen richtigen Betrag...1000-1500€, welches wahrscheinlich auch noch versteuert wird kann man sich gleich sparen...



Der Betrag ist steuerfrei.  
s.o.
Die Ausweitung sehe ich aber auch so.

Zu den Überstunden, die auch in anderen systemrelevanten Bereichen angefallen sind, gibt es auch noch keine Regelung. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir werden trotzdem zu einem normalen Leben zurückkehren wollen



Wollen schon.
Es ist aber falsch davon zu reden, wieder zu einem normalen Leben zurück zu kehren. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Das Leben wird sich nach Corona verändert haben.
Sei es alleine, wegen der Abstandsregeln, den weggefallenen Arbeitsplätzen, oder weil man einfach dran gestorben ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte das auf sämtliches medizinsche Personal ausweiten und auch mal nen richtigen Betrag...1000-1500€, welches wahrscheinlich auch noch versteuert wird kann man sich gleich sparen...



Ach nächstes Jahr ist wieder alles vergessen und alles  läuft wie davor mit der Kranken und altenpflege


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja die Viren sind anders, hab hier das schon vor Ewigkeiten geschrieben.
> Fakt ist  - sie sind da. Auch SARS-CoV-2 ist da. Und wird auch bleiben.
> Wir werden trotzdem zu einem normalen Leben zurückkehren wollen, inklusive 100k Besucher im Stadion und 30k In ner Konzerthalle schön Schulter an Schulter.



Und sobald COVID-19 besser behandelbar ist und/oder ein Impfschutz verfügbar ist, wird das auch der Fall sein. Bis dahin werden wir, also auch du, mit Einschränkungen leben müssen. Und gewöhn' dich besser grundsätzlich daran, denn der auslösende Erreger ist nur einer von Zigtausenden, die aufgrund zunehmender Globalisierung immer stärker herumkommen. Nicht jeder davon ist gefährlich, jedoch steigt mit mehr präsenten Erregern auch die Chance, dass ein Gefährlicher dabei ist.



> Die Leute werden sich nicht von einem Virus aufhalten lassen was nicht extrem gefährlich ist. Man sieht ja jetzt schon das in vielen Ländern die Leute sich wehren.



Man sieht in vielen Ländern auch, wie die Gesundheitsversorgung zusammengebrochen ist und/oder sich die Leute gegen die Gleichgültigkeit der Regierenden wehren. Dagegen sind sowohl die von uns erlebten Folgen als auch die auferlegten Einschränkungen ein Spaziergang.

Aber selbst das überfordert ein paar Weichkekse ja bereits heftig ...


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

Hamburger Studie: Corona befaellt mehrere Organe  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2020)

Komischerweise wehren sich die Leute nur dort gegen die Beschränkungen wo das Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammen gebrochen ist.


----------



## Eckism (14. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach nächstes Jahr ist wieder alles vergessen und alles  läuft wie davor mit der Kranken und altenpflege



Man sollte auch einfach mal nix tun und streiken...momentan würde es passen. ich weiß ja nicht wirklich, wie die Bezahlung ist...aber gut kann sie nicht sein, weil es sonst mehr Pfleger gäbe und weniger Streß für den Einzelnen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte auch einfach mal nix tun und streiken...



Streik fällt schwer, wenn dieser die Pflegebedürftigen noch härter als die Arbeitgeber trifft.

Das ist ja gerade das Niederträchtige: Das Verantwortungsgefühl von Menschen in Pflegeberufen verhindert effektiv, dass sie voll in den Arbeitskampf gehen können, um das zu erstreiten, was eigentlich in so wichtigen Berufen ohne Arbeitskampf selbstverständlich sein sollte.


----------



## Eckism (14. Mai 2020)

ne Notbesetzung tut's da auch mal kurzzeitig. Man muss auch mal Schwein sein.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Und dann denkt sich der Arbeitgeber, nur mit der Notbesetzung ging es ja auch, wozu hatten wir die restlichen Leute eigentlich.
Streik funktioniert nur, wenn alle mitmachen.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> ne Notbesetzung tut's da auch mal kurzzeitig. Man muss auch mal Schwein sein.



Tarifkonflikt: Keine Massenkuendigung in finnischen Krankenhaeusern - DER SPIEGEL

In Deutschland arbeitet man leider gegeneinander und man spielt die Gruppen einander aus.


Würden sich alle Pflegepersonal + pflegende Angehörigen usw. Mal zusammenschließen , wäre das eine mächtige Lobby, da würde die Piloten und autolobby klein aussehen


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Auch die Unterhaltungsbranche ist riesig, wie Mann Sieber am Dienstag gezeigt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mann, Sieber! vom 12. Mai 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch die Unterhaltungsbranche ist riesig, wie Mann Sieber am Dienstag gezeigt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Unterhaltungsbranche ist riesig, aber überwiegend schlecht bezahlt, es sind extrem viele Zeitarbeiter, sehr viele Selbstständige - das Problem lässt sich also schwer erfassen und noch viel schwerer berechnen weil es halt viel komplexer ist im Vergleich zu solchen Sachen wie der Metallbranche wo die Tarifverträge existieren und die Zahlen wesentlich einfacher zu berechnen sind.

Das einzige was der Unterhaltungsbranche helfen kann - sofortige Öffnung sämtlicher Grenzen und Aufhebung aller Einschränkungen, damit sie wenigstens die Open Air-Events durchführen können und bis zum Sommer das nötige Finanzpolster aufgebaut haben um die mageren Sommermonate zu überstehen.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das einzige was der Unterhaltungsbranche helfen kann - sofortige Öffnung sämtlicher Grenzen und Aufhebung aller Einschränkungen, damit sie wenigstens die Open Air-Events durchführen können und bis zum Sommer das nötige Finanzpolster aufgebaut haben um die mageren Sommermonate zu überstehen.


So Leid mir das für alle betroffenen tut, das halte ich für komplett unverantwortlich.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> So Leid mir das für alle betroffenen tut, das halte ich für komplett unverantwortlich.



Dann musst du halt damit leben das viele Musiker, PA-Verleiher, Stagehands/Messebauer, Lichttechniker und drölftausend andere betroffene Berufsgruppen praktisch ausradiert werden und die Leute stattdessen dann auf dem Bau schuften oder dir deine Amazon-Bestellung bringen, weil wir die Kultur und Kunst hier mit voller Absicht an die Wand gefahren haben. Vergiss nicht, das sind die Leute die als erstes aufgehört haben zu arbeiten weil es denen praktisch verboten wurde und sie werden als letzte wieder öffnen dürfen - wenn es da noch was zu öffnen gibt.
Kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen was eine Firma an Verlusten einfährt wenn sie von März bis September nichts machen darf (aktuell sind alle Großveranstaltungen verboten bis 31.08). Das lässt sich nicht querfinanzieren und auch nicht aufholen, ein halbes Jahr lang nichts tun ist nicht wieder gut zu machen über absehbare Zeit. 

Wenn du für trostlose Innenstädte und Millionen von Arbeitslosen verantwortlich sein willst und für den Untergang diverser Kulturbereiche - bitte sehr. Ich nicht, ich kämpfe lieber dafür das wir dies erhalten - als Gäste, mit internationaler Unterstützung VOR ORT, nicht mit Steuermitteln und Krediten, nicht mit dem Geld der EZB sondern wie es sein soll - durch erwirtschaften.
Ich will nicht in einer Welt leben wo nach einigen Monaten nur noch Rammstein und Beyonce übrig sind und Dieter Bohlen, weil sie genug Geld hatten um diese Zeit zu überstehen - und alles rundherum ist eine kulturlose Wüste.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Großveranstaltungen werden verboten bleiben. Die Lösung sind derzeit Streams.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Hamburger Studie: Corona befaellt mehrere Organe - Covid-19 ist keine reine Lungenerkrankung  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt damit leben das viele Musiker, PA-Verleiher, Stagehands/Messebauer, Lichttechniker und drölftausend andere betroffene Berufsgruppen praktisch ausradiert werden und die Leute stattdessen dann auf dem Bau schuften oder dir deine Amazon-Bestellung bringen, weil wir die Kultur und Kunst hier mit voller Absicht an die Wand gefahren haben


Muss ich dann wohl mit Leben. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht anfangen Großveranstaltungen über Menschenleben zu stellen. Ich bin für Lockerungen wo sie sinnvoll möglich sind, aber für Konzerte und ähnliche Massenveranstaltungen sehe ich das aktuell nicht.
Zumal gerade Konzerte etc. etwas sind das sich sogar noch vernünftig digitalisieren lässt, da haben andere Branchen es schon deutlich schwerer.
Nichts anderes passiert aktuell mit dem Fußball, man digitalisiert das ganze ohne das man den Signal Iduna Park (und natürlich auch andere Stadien) mit 80000 Leuten vollstopft.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hamburger Studie: Corona befaellt mehrere Organe  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg



Ja,
das bereitet mir schon etwas Sorge. 

Auch mit einem Impfstoff sind die
gesundheitlichen Spätfolgen wahrscheinlich 
noch gar nicht absehbar.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Großveranstaltungen werden verboten bleiben. Die Lösung sind derzeit Streams.



Aber nur die Notlösung und deckt nicht alles ab, denn ein Konzert mit normaler, im Internet kostenlos abrufbarer Musik, wird nicht gestreamt.
Zudem sind dann auch alle Jobs betroffen, die sich um Bühne & Co kümmern.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Mai 2020)

@DKK007 ich arbeite im LK Greiz Anfang der Woche hieß es noch am 18.05. darf das Hotel öffnen nun wird wohl nix vor 25.05.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eckism (14. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Tarifkonflikt: Keine Massenkuendigung in finnischen Krankenhaeusern - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> In Deutschland arbeitet man leider gegeneinander und man spielt die Gruppen einander aus.
> 
> ...



Sag ich ja...auf's Personal kann man einfach nicht verzichten. Für's Fernsehen hat der Staat sich gekümmert, das die Milliarden verbrennen können, aber die wirklich wichtigen Leuten werden nicht beachtet. Das ist ja auch nicht nur hier so, das scheint ja weltweites Problem zu sein. Sollen se doch die hälfte von der GEZ ans Gesundheitspersonal weiterleiten, dann würde ich sogar freiwillig bezahlen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Muss ich dann wohl mit Leben. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht anfangen Großveranstaltungen über Menschenleben zu stellen. Ich bin für Lockerungen wo sie sinnvoll möglich sind, aber für Konzerte und ähnliche Massenveranstaltungen sehe ich das aktuell nicht.
> Zumal gerade Konzerte etc. etwas sind das sich sogar noch vernünftig digitalisieren lässt, da haben andere Branchen es schon deutlich schwerer.
> Nichts anderes passiert aktuell mit dem Fußball, man digitalisiert das ganze ohne das man den Signal Iduna Park (und natürlich auch andere Stadien) mit 80000 Leuten vollstopft.



Livestreams lassen sich richtig schlecht monetisieren wenn man dies nicht TÄGLICH betreibt (ich arbeite in dem Bereich seit Jahren, ich kenne die Zahlen und was z.B. Sponsoren wollen um im Livestream entsprechende Zuschauer zu erreichen).
Dazu sind Livestreams kritisch was Musikrechte angeht (für DJs ist deren Hauptzweck ja fremde Musik zu mischen und zu verändern - die werden überall gerade Probleme haben bis auf Twitch.TV).
Es ist keine Lösung, gar keine. 
International aufgestellte Großveranstaltungen und gerade kleinere Veranstaltungen mit regionalen Touren (westliches Europa z.B. oder USA-Tour) müssen wieder aktiv werden sonst drohen extrem vielen Leuten die Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit und Armut. Und da sind wir hier noch gut aufgestellt weil die Leute nicht verhungern, bei den Nachbarländern sieht das anders aus.
Es ist ja nicht nur Kultursterben - das wird durch neue Künstler etc. aufgefüllt, aber es gehen ja auch sämtliche Locations flöten - gerade die, die nicht extrem viel Geld schaufeln - die haben Probleme. Die Großveranstalter haben keine so dicken Probleme gerade, die können 1-2 Jahre überstehen ohne Veranstaltungen weil sie ihre Kosten runterfahren auf ein Minimum. Und Stadionbesitzer etc. sind jetzt auch nicht arm, die gehen nicht pleite.


----------



## LightLoop (14. Mai 2020)

Scheiss auf  Corona die Epic Server sind down!!!!


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Scheiss auf  Corona die Epic Server sind down!!!!



Das juckt mich wiederum keinen Meter, wenn Steam down wäre - das ist eher problematisch. Epic ist hingegen eine schlimmere Seuche als Corona und das meine ich ernst!


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> ich arbeite im LK Greiz Anfang der Woche hieß es noch am 18.05. darf das Hotel öffnen nun wird wohl nix vor 25.05.



Was anhand der hohen Infektionszahlen aber auch logisch ist.
Hotel hat auch noch das Problem, dass da Gäste von außerhalb kommen und dann die Infektion breit verteilen.

Und so viel zum Thema Schweden:
*Schweden verlängert Einreiseverbot*

_17:33 Uhr_
Schweden hat sein in der Corona-Krise erlassenes vorübergehendes Einreiseverbot um einen weiteren Monat bis zum 15. Juni verlängert. Das Verbot, das die schwedische Regierung bereits am 19. März eingeführt hatte, gilt für alle Menschen, die von außerhalb der EU, Großbritanniens und der Länder der Europäischen Freihandelszone nach Schweden reisen wollen.


In New York sind mittlerweile über 100 Kinder betroffen:
Neuartige Entzündung bei Corona: "Es hieß doch, Kinder seien nicht betroffen" | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/coronavirus-entzuendungen-new-york-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *In New York werden immer mehr Kinder mit mysteriösen Entzündungen in Krankenhäuser eingeliefert. Experten gehen von einem Zusammenhang mit dem Coronavirus aus - und sind besorgt.*
> 
> Der Gouverneur von New York Andrew Cuomo schlägt Alarm: Mitten in der Pandemie tauchen über 100 Fälle einer neuen Krankheit bei Kindern auf. Seit zwei Wochen häufen sich die Fälle in den Kinderkrankenhäusern von New York.
> 
> ...




Die Frage ist nun, ob der Virus mutiert ist, oder ob die Fälle vorher zu selten aufgetreten sind und sich jetzt erst durch die hohen Zahlen von infizierten Kindern deutlich zeigen.
Bis man das weiß wäre es zumindest absolut fahrlässig die Schulen wieder zu öffnen.

Insgesamt sind wohl 2700 Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren in New York infiziert. [2]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[1] COVID-19: Data - NYC Health
[2] COVID-19 pandemic in New York City - Wikipedia


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> ne Notbesetzung tut's da auch mal kurzzeitig. Man muss auch mal Schwein sein.


Notbesetzung, wenn die übliche Besetzung schon einer Notbesetzung gleicht...



cryon1c schrieb:


> (ich arbeite in dem Bereich seit Jahren, ich kenne die Zahlen


meddl!



LightLoop schrieb:


> Scheiss auf  Corona die Epic Server sind down!!!!


Wenn das Mindgeek-Netzwerk down wäre, das würde es in die Tageszeitungen schaffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2020)

Es konnte nun nachgewiesen werden das Covid-19 auch andere Organe als die Lunge (100%) befällt, mit zwischen 30%iger bis 80%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit sind auch Nieren, Leber, Herz und Gehirn betroffen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cygpxew72U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Den Text hatte ich schon verlinkt:
Hamburger Studie: Corona befaellt mehrere Organe - Covid-19 ist keine reine Lungenerkrankung | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg

Sorge macht mir aktuell noch mehr das mit den Kindern.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> International aufgestellte Großveranstaltungen und gerade kleinere Veranstaltungen mit regionalen Touren (westliches Europa z.B. oder USA-Tour) müssen wieder aktiv werden sonst drohen extrem vielen Leuten die Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit und Armut.



Und wie sieht dein Plan aus? Konzerte mit 1,5m Abstand und Masken? Plexiglaskabinen für jeden Besucher? Oder einfach mal schauen was passiert?


----------



## Elistaer (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was anhand der hohen Infektionszahlen aber auch logisch ist.
> Hotel hat auch noch das Problem, dass da Gäste von außerhalb kommen und dann die Infektion breit verteilen.
> 
> Und so viel zum Thema Schweden:
> ...





DKK007 schrieb:


> Was anhand der hohen Infektionszahlen aber auch logisch ist.
> Hotel hat auch noch das Problem, dass da Gäste von außerhalb kommen und dann die Infektion breit verteilen.



Wir hatten eine Kollegin negatives Ergebnis die der Arzt nicht testen wollte. Erst als diese sagte Sie wisse nicht wo die Gäste waren wurde getestet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht dein Plan aus? Konzerte mit 1,5m Abstand und Masken? Plexiglaskabinen für jeden Besucher? Oder einfach mal schauen was passiert?



Modell aus Südkorea. 
Ja, es kann passieren das jemand mit dem Virus rumgeht. Deswegen mehr Tests und Nachtleben sowie Veranstaltungen laufen lassen. 
Das Virus ist es nicht wert das wir alles aufgeben was wir uns erarbeitet haben - von Kultur bis zu Grundrechten und dem extrem wichtigen Schengen-Abkommen.
Lieber mit einem höheren Risiko leben als gar nicht leben. Und jeder kann selbst entscheiden ob er das Risiko eingeht. Bevölkerung aufklären ist viel wichtiger als die Bevölkerung einzusperren!


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Und jetzt steigen in Südkorea die Zahlen wieder deutlich, weil man es eben nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hat. "Sehr kritischer Moment": Suedkorea steht vor einer zweiten Welle - n-tv.de

Steinmeier zu Corona-Massnahmen: "Mundschutz empfehlenswerter als Aluhut" | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Modell aus Südkorea.
> Ja, es kann passieren das jemand mit dem Virus rumgeht. Deswegen mehr Tests und Nachtleben sowie Veranstaltungen laufen lassen.
> Das Virus ist es nicht wert das wir alles aufgeben was wir uns erarbeitet haben - von Kultur bis zu Grundrechten und dem extrem wichtigen Schengen-Abkommen.
> Lieber mit einem höheren Risiko leben als gar nicht leben. Und jeder kann selbst entscheiden ob er das Risiko eingeht. Bevölkerung aufklären ist viel wichtiger als die Bevölkerung einzusperren!



Das Problem ist, dass die einzigen, die ihre Grundrechte definitiv nie mehr leben können, die sind, die am Virus sterben. Und nein, da es eine ansteckende Krankheit ist, kann nicht jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das Risiko eingeht, außer er vermeidet jeden Kontakt mit anderen Menschen, aber dann stören die Beschränkungen ja auch nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Modell aus Südkorea.
> Grundrechten



Die nutzen doch Tracking Apps 
Warum Suedkorea kein gutes Beispiel fuer eine Corona-App ist &#8250; Digitalistan
Südkorea: Tracking-App gegen Corona
Und Sürdkorea hat nur einen Landesgrenze(Nordkora) und wie sieht da wohl aus? ergo, man kommt nur übers Luft und wasser dahin^^ können die leichter  einreise kontrollieren 


Endwerder so oder Grunderechte, was denn nun.

(arbeitsweg)
ich steige in 3 Bahnhöfe um und dazwischen sind viele Stationen wo die leute ein und aussteigen.(ruhrpott halt) wird schwer mit der Nachverfolgung


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Man hat das Gefühl, dass die ganzen Corona-Leugner bei Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG nur den ersten Halbsatz gelesen haben. 


			
				Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.


https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/2.html


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man hat das Gefühl, dass die ganzen Corona-Leugner bei Art. 2 Abs. 1 nur den ersten Halbsatz gelesen haben.
> 
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/2.html


Das zu leugnen scheint aber da nicht drunter zu fallen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Wenn du keine Maske trägst und andere ansteckst, wird eindeutig das Recht anderer verletzt. 
Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Maske trägst und andere ansteckst, wird eindeutig das Recht anderer verletzt.
> Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de



Das gilt nur in Läden, nicht überall (zumindest an den meisten Orten). Zudem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass eine infizierte (oder verdächtige) Person auch mit Maske Probleme bekommen wird, weil jedem klar ist, dass diese Masken nicht ausreichend sind, um eine Übertragung zu verhindern.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Deshalb gilt zusätzlich Abstand. Erst recht draußen wo genug Platz ist und die Leute die Maske absetzen.

Eine Personen die infiziert ist und das weiß muss in Quarantäne bleiben. Die Quarantäne wird auch extra vom Gesundheitsamt angeordnet und ein Quarantäneverstoß wird mit 2 Jahren Haft bestraft. Bei Weiterverbreitung 5 Jahre.

Zu deiner Information: Auch wenn die Maskenpflicht erst von einigen Städten und dann nach und nach von den Bundesländern eingeführt wurde, gilt die mittlerweile bundesweit in  Geschäften und in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Infektionsschutz: Maskenpflicht in Läden gilt bundesweit | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und jeder kann selbst entscheiden ob er das Risiko eingeht.


Wie soll das denn funktionieren, wenn du dich verhältst als ob es kein Risiko gäbe, steigt meins automatisch. Und sei es nur weil ich auf der Arbeit (Einzelhandel neben dem Studium) zwangsläufig mit dir kommunizieren muss.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die nutzen doch Tracking Apps
> Warum Suedkorea kein gutes Beispiel fuer eine Corona-App ist › Digitalistan
> Südkorea: Tracking-App gegen Corona
> Und Sürdkorea hat nur einen Landesgrenze(Nordkora) und wie sieht da wohl aus? ergo, man kommt nur übers Luft und wasser dahin^^ können die leichter  einreise kontrollieren
> ...



Was die App angeht:
Ich bin komplett digital unterwegs, arbeite seit fast 3 Jahren im Home Office, ich hab damit kein Problem (unter anderem weil ich weiß wie ich was wohin verteile etc.).
Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Amazon (und der ganze Rattenschwanz an Firmen die drankleben) sowie viele kleine Firmen wie Zoom haben unsere Daten. Ich sage unsere weil es nicht nur mich, sondern die gesamte Firma betrifft. Ich sehe kein Problem darin, weiß aber auch was ich mit welchen Geräten mache und was die Firmen bekommen könnten. So sind z.B. meine Mountainbike-Touren auf einem anderen (wegwerf)-Smartphone das keinerlei Daten über mich enthält. 

Die App wäre genial wenn sie EU-weit eingesetzt werden würde um Leute in Quarantäne und infizierte Personen verfolgen zu können. Und ich meine wirklich EU, also auch den ganzen Schengen-Raum wo sich entsprechende Personen frei bewegen können ohne an der Grenze wegen fehlendem Visum aufzufallen. 

Da gibt es nur 2 Probleme (gut, 3 wenn man die digitalen Rechte mitnimmt, aber das sollte in den Zeiten wo einem die hälfte der Grundrechte geraubt wurde sowieso keinen interessieren): Deutschland und EU. Beides nicht in der Lage schnell ein ähnliches Projekt aufzubauen und fehlerfrei zu unterhalten und das auch noch sicher.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn funktionieren, wenn du dich verhältst als ob es kein Risiko gäbe, steigt meins automatisch. Und sei es nur weil ich auf der Arbeit zwangsläufig mit dir kommunizieren muss.



Niemand muss hier etwas. 
Erstmal ändert sich das Verhalten sowieso, man wird vorsichtiger wenn das Risiko steigt. 
Zweitens entscheidet jeder selbst, welches Risiko er eingeht, das betrifft auch Arbeiter oder ganze Betriebe.
Hier dürfen Restaurants ab Morgen öffnen in Leipzig, denkste die tun das gleich? Einige bleiben zu, andere brauchen locker ne Woche um aufzumachen, ich sehe hier 20.05 als Datum bei einer Location. 
Das wäre auch nicht anders ohne gesetzlich verordnete Pleite - einige würden aufmachen, andere nicht, das entscheidet jeder selbst. Aber freiwillig ist besser als erzwungen.


----------



## Godslayer666 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz. Welche der Grundrechte sollte man derzeit beraubt worden sein?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Mai 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz. Welche der Grundrechte sollte man derzeit beraubt worden sein?



Ich glaube du lebst in einer anderen Welt.
Eingeschränkte Rechte (keine abschließende Liste):
Demonstrationsrecht
Unternehmerische Freiheit
Bewegungsfreiheit/Versammlungsfreiheit


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und jetzt steigen in Südkorea die Zahlen wieder deutlich, weil man es eben nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hat. "Sehr kritischer Moment": Suedkorea steht vor einer zweiten Welle - n-tv.de


Ja. Die hatten da zB. einen sehr aktiven Clubbesucher als "Patient-0", der in nur einer Nacht fünf Clubs besucht und dabei im Alleingang gleich mehrere Menschen angesteckt hat.

In Österreich, Deutschland, Schweiz u.a. Ländern in Mittel/Osteuropa scheint es aber bisher gut zu laufen. 
Ich hoffe aber, dass die Menschen nicht übermütig werden und sich weiter an die strengen Hygiene- und Abstandsregeln halten,
sonst sind wir am Ende wieder dort, wo wir vor 2 Monaten standen.

Wenn man sich nämlich mache Kommentare in den Medien anhört/liest könnte man meinen, viele Leute glauben das Virus sei quasi besiegt.
Ein Trugschluss! Es wurde durch die Maßnahmen zurückgedrängt, in der Ausbreitung z.T. gestoppt - aber weg? Nein.

In Österreich werden pro Tag trotz aller Maßnahmen durchschnittlich 30-70 Neuinfektionen gemeldet - geht also weiter, wenn auch auf niedrigem Niveau.
Sommer und Herbst/Winter werden wohl kritische Phasen werden, in denen man das Geschehen genau beobachten muss, um eine weitere, unkontrollierte Ausbreitung zu verhindern:
a) wegen der Urlauber, 
b) wegen der kommenden, normalen Grippesaison ab Spätherbst

Letztere gibt es quasi als netten Bonus von "Mutter Natur" oben drauf...

--------
Privat kann ich aber berichten, dass Desinfektionsmittel aller Art, sowie Schutzmasken aller Art, wieder breit verfügbar sind - zumindest online.
Die Preise für die besseren Masken sind aber extrem happig und haben mit dem Vor-Corona Niveau gar nichts gemein.

Im öst. Lidl gab es heute Donnerstag übrigens Produkte von Dettol als Aktionsware (Spray, Tücher). 
Die waren, wie erwartet, binnen 60 Minuten ausverkauft...

Ist deswegen interessant, weil das Zeugs im Einzelhandel für mindestens 8 Wochen nicht erhältlich war.
Ich konnte mir schon vor eineinhalb Wochen einen Dettol-Spray bestellen - inzwischen online gut verfügbar, aber meist doppelt so teuer wie früher.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich glaube du lebst in einer anderen Welt.
> Eingeschränkte Rechte (keine abschließende Liste):
> Demonstrationsrecht
> Unternehmerische Freiheit
> Bewegungsfreiheit/Versammlungsfreiheit


Ähm, ja. Die sind zur Zeit aus guten Gründen eingeschränkt.
Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass es in Deutschland eine Art Seuchenschutzgesetz gibt, dass die Handlungen legitimiert.
Der Rest basiert auf Vernunft und gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Das ist aber alles Rechtmäßig und steht im IfSG auch genauso drin. 



			
				IfSG schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 28 Schutzmaßnahmen
> *(1) Werden Kranke, Krankheitsverdächtige, Ansteckungsverdächtige oder Ausscheider festgestellt oder ergibt sich, dass ein Verstorbener krank, krankheitsverdächtig oder Ausscheider war, so trifft die zuständige Behörde die notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen, insbesondere die in den §§ 29 bis 31 genannten, soweit und solange es zur Verhinderung der Verbreitung übertragbarer Krankheiten erforderlich ist; sie kann insbesondere Personen verpflichten, den Ort, an dem sie sich befinden, nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu verlassen oder von ihr bestimmte Orte oder öffentliche Orte nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu betreten. Unter den Voraussetzungen von Satz 1 kann die zuständige Behörde Veranstaltungen oder sonstige Ansammlungen von Menschen beschränken oder verbieten und Badeanstalten oder in § 33 genannte Gemeinschaftseinrichtungen oder Teile davon schließen. Eine Heilbehandlung darf nicht angeordnet werden.
> Die Grundrechte der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Absatz 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes), der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8 des Grundgesetzes), der Freizügigkeit (Artikel 11 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) und der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Artikel 13 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) werden insoweit eingeschränkt.
> (2) Wird festgestellt, dass eine Person in einer Gemeinschaftseinrichtung an Masern erkrankt, dessen verdächtig oder ansteckungsverdächtig ist, kann die zuständige Behörde Personen, die weder einen Impfschutz, der den Empfehlungen der Ständigen Impfkommission entspricht, noch eine Immunität gegen Masern durch ärztliches Zeugnis nachweisen können, die in § 34 Absatz 1 Satz 1 und 2 genannten Verbote erteilen, bis eine Weiterverbreitung der Krankheit in der Gemeinschaftseinrichtung nicht mehr zu befürchten ist.
> (3) Für Maßnahmen nach den Absätzen 1 und 2 gilt § 16 Abs. 5 bis 8, für ihre Überwachung außerdem § 16 Abs. 2 entsprechend.


§ 28 IfSG - Einzelnorm


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz. Welche der Grundrechte sollte man derzeit beraubt worden sein?



Bewegungsfreiheit in der gesamten EU inklusive des Rechts, überall in diesem Raum einer Arbeit nachgehen zu können.
Versammlungsfreiheit ohne Anmeldung in beliebigen Zahlen ohne dämliche Auflagen.
Gleichberechtigung für alle - damit auch ALLE arbeiten dürfen und nicht nur bestimmte Branchen/Berufszweige. Sexworker, Barbiere, Eventveranstalter und viele andere haben praktisch ein Berufsverbot reingedrückt bekommen während andere sich fröhlich an der Situation bereichern.
Und die Liste geht noch endlos weiter.

Ich habe bereits geschrieben das ich dafür einstehe das Grundrechte durch nichts (auch nicht durch sich selbst!) ausgehebelt werden können, in keinem Fall.  Und wichtige EU-Rechte ebenfalls. Das sind einige wenige Gründe warum die EU überhaupt existiert - nicht nur um gemeinsam Geld zu scheffeln, sondern auch um Freiheit innerhalb der EU zu haben für die Bürger und das sollte über allem stehen so lange man nicht die Absicht hat, die Freiheit eines anderen zu verletzen (und nein, eine Infektion über die man nichts weiß ist keine Freiheitsverletzung für die anderen Personen!).



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles Rechtmäßig und steht im IfSG auch genauso drin.
> 
> 
> § 28 IfSG - Einzelnorm



Das ist mir bekannt. Gesetze sind niemals unfehlbar und müssen angepasst werden. Sonst wird auch bei jeder Grippewelle noch das IfSG rausgeholt und die Polizei bekommt damit die Vollmacht in jede beliebige Bude reinzulatschen.
Es ist nicht der erste Fall wo sich Gesetze in einer bestimmten Situation als beschissen erwiesen haben und hinterher angepasst wurden. Es wird wohl oder übel einen Vorstoß geben damit unsere Grundrechte unangreifbar werden, egal was passiert. Keine Einschränkungen oder Aussetzungen möglich egal in welchem Fall.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits geschrieben das ich dafür einstehe das Grundrechte durch nichts (auch nicht durch sich selbst!) ausgehebelt werden können, in keinem Fall. Und wichtige EU-Rechte ebenfalls.



Das gilt eben nicht. Im Ausnahmefall können Grundrechte eingeschränkt werden. Siehe oben. 



			
				Art 2 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.
> (2) 1Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.



Und wenn da du das nicht einsehen willst, wird dein persönliches Grundrecht auf Freiheit für die nächsten zwei Jahre eingeschränkt und du hast dann 8 m².




cryon1c schrieb:


> (und nein, eine Infektion über die man nichts weiß ist keine Freiheitsverletzung für die anderen Personen!).



Falsch. Nur weil man eine Infektion nicht weiß, heißt das nicht, das man eine Infektion ausschließen kann. Das gilt umso mehr, je fahrlässiger man sich verhält.
Nochmal, weil du es anscheinend immer noch nicht gelesen hast: Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/corona-ausgehen-freunde-treffen-strafbar-gefaehrliche-koerperverletzung-fahrlaessig-ausgangssperre-quarantaene/ schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> *Wer nicht getestet wurde: Sorglosigkeit schützt vor Strafe nicht*
> Ob eine Strafbarkeit wegen vorsätzlicher oder fahrlässiger Körperverletzung oder gar Tötung in Betracht kommt, entscheidet die innere Seite des Täters. Wegen vorsätzlicher Tatbegehung kann nur bestraft werden, wer seine eigene Infizierung als möglich erkennt. Zudem muss er  die Ansteckung des anderen zumindest billigend in Kauf nehmen.
> ...


----------



## Godslayer666 (14. Mai 2020)

Zitat:
*Art. 2 GG*
[SUP]1[/SUP]Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. [SUP]2[/SUP]Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. [SUP]3[/SUP]*In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden*.

*Art. 8 GG
*(2) Für Versammlungen unter freiem Himmel kann dieses *Recht durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes beschränkt werden*.

Einige sollten ihr GG wirklich noch mal genau durch lesen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> *Art. 2 GG*
> [SUP]1[/SUP]Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. [SUP]2[/SUP]Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. [SUP]3[/SUP]*In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden*.
> 
> ...



Noch mal, all das ist bekannt. Nur weil etwas früher funktionierte oder keinen gestört hat (das IfSG kam hier nicht wirklich zur Anwendung bei den Leuten die aktuell leben!), heißt das nicht das dies auch so bleiben muss. Gesetze dürfen und müssen auch mal geändert werden damit sie an die moderne Welt angepasst werden und an die Lebensweise der Menschen usw. Und die Grundrechte sind das absolute Heiligtum unter den Gesetzen, die verdienen es auch unantastbar zu sein. Der einzige Weg die Grundrechte für Personen einzuschränken sollte ein Gericht sein mit einem vernünftigen Verfahren, Berufung etc. Nur so und nicht anders. 
Und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn es bald einen erhöhten Bedarf an so einer Änderung geben wird, damit das Volk nie wieder eingesperrt werden kann.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Das IfSG wurde extra dafür eingeführt um Quarantäne zu ermöglichen.



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infektionsschutzgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Das deutsche Infektionsschutzgesetz (IfSG) regelt seit dem 1. Januar 2001 die gesetzlichen Pflichten zur Verhütung und Bekämpfung von Infektionskrankheiten beim Menschen. Zweck des Gesetzes ist es, übertragbaren Krankheiten vorzubeugen, Infektionen frühzeitig zu erkennen und ihre Weiterverbreitung zu verhindern (§ 1 Abs. 1 IfSG). Dabei ist unerheblich, welcher Art die Infektion ist und auf welchem Wege die Infektion erfolgen kann.
> 
> Im Wesentlichen regelt das Gesetz den Infektionsschutz als spezielles Gebiet der Gefahrenabwehr, gehört also zum Rechtsgebiet Polizeirecht; dieses ist Teil des besonderen Verwaltungsrechts. Es ist allgemein anerkannt, dass die Grundsätze des Polizeirechts ergänzend Anwendung finden (wie beispielsweise Verhältnismäßigkeit, Ermessen, Auswahl der Inanspruchnahme von Störer bzw. Nichtstörer &#8211; Polizeipflichtigkeit).
> 
> ...





> *Straf- und Bußgeldvorschriften
> *Die Straf- und Bußgeldvorschriften der § 73 bis § 75 IfSG sollen die Gebote und Verbote, die der Verhütung oder der Bekämpfung übertragbarer Krankheiten dienen, in wirkungsvoller Weise verstärken.
> Strafzweck ist vornehmlich die Generalprävention.
> 
> ...



Bei Verstößen erfolgt die Freiheitseinschränkung durch das Strafrecht.



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 38 - Dauer der Freiheitsstrafe
> *(1) Die Freiheitsstrafe ist zeitig, wenn das Gesetz nicht lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe androht.
> (2) Das Höchstmaß der zeitigen Freiheitsstrafe ist fünfzehn Jahre, ihr Mindestmaß ein Monat.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> ...(und nein, eine Infektion über die man nichts weiß ist keine Freiheitsverletzung für die anderen Personen!).


Rechtlich wohl nicht, aber derartiges Verhalten ist schon leicht Egoistisch.



cryon1c schrieb:


> ...damit das Volk nie wieder eingesperrt werden kann.


Wo genau war das Volk eingesperrt?
In Tirol gab es in einigen schlimm betroffenen Gemeinden einen kompletten Lockdown, aber selbst dort durften die Nicht-Infizierten
noch Einkaufen oder zum Arzt gehen. Aber sonst sollten sie eben zu Hause bleiben und auch ihre Ortschaften, Gemeinden nicht verlassen - außer mit Genehmigung oder triftigen Grund.
Also keine Rede von "einsperren".

In einigen schwer getroffenen Landkreisen / Gemeinden in Deutschland gab es das auch - aber das ist wie gesagt nicht die Definition von "einsperren".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz. Welche der Grundrechte sollte man derzeit beraubt worden sein?


- Freie Berufswahl, die ist passiv eingeschränkt, weil bestimmte Berufe nicht mehr ausgeübt werden dürfen
Art 12 GG - Einzelnorm

- Bewegungsfreiheit, die Einschränkungen waren bei uns moderat im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, aber je nach Bundesland waren sie ausgeprägter
Art 2 GG - Einzelnorm

Ich bin ja mit den Maßnahmen im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden, im Detail, wie dem Verbot seine sterbenden Angehörigen, ohne das eine Infektion vorliegt, zu begleiten, sind es ziemlich harte Maßnahmen, nur sind diese Maßnahmen eben nicht über das Infektionsschutzgesetz abgedeckt gewesen, welches z.B. keine vorsorglichen Berufsverbote vorsieht. Darum werden jetzt auch Stück für Stück von den Gerichten Verordnungen kassiert.

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich darüber glücklich bin. Denn z.B. nach einem Urlaub zumindest eine zusätze Woche in Quarantäne zu bleiben wäre ein guter Kompromiss, der in den meisten Fällen die Infektionskette unterbrechen würde. Das aber besonders Betroffene Klage einreichen, kann ich verstehen.

Mich interessieren die gesetzlichen Vorgaben weniger, ich defniiere mir meine eigenen, und die sind um einiges strenger, als die gesetzlichen. Das ist mein Hang am Leben und ich kann auch mal ein paar Wochen keinen sehen. Das ist nicht schön, aber überlebbar.



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Rechtlich wohl nicht, aber derartiges Verhalten ist schon leicht Egoistisch.


Willkommen im Neokapitalismus, in dem Mitmenschen zu Konkurrenten werden. Was interessiert einen guten Neokapitalisten der Schaden des anderen. So ist die Denkweise,  darum bin ich so entschieden dagegen. Eine soziale Marktwirtschaft ist etwas ganz anderes und bei uns erodiert sie immer weiter.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Sinnvollerweise solltest du auch sowohl vor, als auch nach dem Urlaub jeweils 2 Wochen in Quarantäne gehen.
In Ländern wie Spanien musst du.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sinnvollerweise solltest du auch sowohl vor, als auch nach dem Urlaub jeweils 2 Wochen in Quarantäne gehen.
> In Ländern wie Spanien musst du.


Das ist die sinnvolle Maximalforderung. Mit zweimal einer Woche wären die meisten Fälle erledigt. Kompromisse leben von der Umsetzbarkeit.


----------



## Godslayer666 (14. Mai 2020)

Also auf der einen Seite pocht man also auf seine GG und der unliebsame Teil, der auch rechtlich Bestand hat, wird ausgeblendet?
Btw, wurden die Gesetze gerade an die Pandemie angepasst. Natürlich ist nicht alles perfekt, aber ich finde es geradezu dekadent, wenn man in diesen Zeiten nicht mal in der Lage ist, sein eigenes Ego und auch seine ach so geliebten GG, nicht nur für sich, sondern auch für andere zurück stellt und versucht mit der unliebsamen Situation souveräner umzugehen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist die sinnvolle Maximalforderung. Mit zweimal einer Woche wären die meisten Fälle erledigt. Kompromisse leben von der Umsetzbarkeit.



Nein. In China mussten die ZDF-Korrespondenten vom Auslandsjournal sogar 3 Wochen in Quarantäne bleiben bevor sie weiterreisen durften, weil ein Kollege erst nach 2 Wochen Symptome zeigte. 
Ihnen waren auch erst 2 Wochen verordnet worden und dann wurde das eben um eine Woche verlängert. 

Und dort wurde das noch deutlich schärfer kontrolliert mit Handyapps zur Standortkontrolle, Kamera auf das Hotelzimmer gerichtet und täglichem Fieber messen.

Und wenn die Quarantäne behördlich angeordnet wurde gibt es da keine Kompromisse.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Also auf der einen Seite pocht man also auf seine GG und der unliebsame Teil, der auch rechtlich Bestand hat, wird ausgeblendet?
> Btw, wurden die Gesetze gerade an die Pandemie angepasst. Natürlich ist nicht alles perfekt, aber ich finde es geradezu dekadent, wenn man in diesen Zeiten nicht mal in der Lage ist, sein eigenes Ego und auch seine ach so geliebten GG, nicht nur für sich, sondern auch für andere zurück stellt und versucht mit der unliebsamen Situation souveräner umzugehen.



Die Gesetze wurden nicht im Sinne der Bevölkerung angepasst, da diese jetzt massive Schäden erleidet - finanzielle, berufliche und sogar psychische Gesundheit ist bedroht bei einigen Leuten. 
Die Gesetze wurden auch nicht im Sinne der Wirtschaft angepasst, denn auch diese erleidet aktuell massive Schäden und Papa Staat (und somit alle Steuerzahler) verschuldet sich massiv um die Wirtschaft zu retten die sie selbst an die Wand gefahren haben per Gesetz. 

Das Volk hat keiner gefragt ob da ein passendes Verhältnis zwischen allen Bereichen des öffentlichen Lebens etc. möglich ist. Auch Gerichte wurden vorher nicht konsultiert, man hat einfach alles mögliche reingeklatscht und bekommt von den Gerichten aktuell aufs Dach weil man übertrieben hat.

Man darf das Problem nicht einseitig sehen und etwas über alles andere stellen wie es gerade passiert ist. 

Das hat nichts mit dem Egoismus zu tun, aber unsere Regierung ist dafür da, sämtliche Schäden von der Bevölkerung abzuwehren und da haben sie aktuell gehörig versagt weil sie eine Sache über alles andere gestellt haben ohne den Leuten VORHER genug Zeit zu lassen und einen guten Plan für alle Bereiche zu erarbeiten, dies mit den Gerichten zusammen auf Rechtmäßigkeit und Verhältnismäßigkeit zu prüfen und erst dann zu handeln. 

Deswegen bewundere ich Schweden und Südkorea, sie haben ihre Wirtschaft nicht zum Teufel gejagt nur weil da ein Virus rumgeht. Ohne eine gesunde und starke Wirtschaft hätten wir kein Gesundheitssystem, unser Lebensstandard wird sinken und entsprechend wird es Probleme geben - gestiegene Suizidrate, geringere Lebenserwartung bei der Bevölkerung und viel mehr. 
Italien und Spanien haben dies gemacht. Wir auch. Gut, wir sind nicht so stark auf den Tourismus angewiesen, deswegen werden die Schäden hier verhältnismäßig gering ausfallen, auch wenn unser Export leidet.
Und oben drauf hat die gesamte EU versagt, weil JEDER in der EU angefangen hat ne eigene Suppe zu kochen. Von "gemeinsam" ist uns aktuell nur der Euro geblieben der auch nicht überall im Umlauf ist, alles andere wurde einfach über Bord geworfen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Die Gesetze haben auch nicht die Wirtschaft zu schützen, sondern Menschenleben.

Genau deshalb gibt es die Verfassung.

Damit Faschisten wie du nicht einfach sich die Gesetze so anpassen, wie sie ihnen passen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Quarantäne behördlich angeordnet wurde gibt es da keine Kompromisse.


Und weil einige Politiker kompromisslos sind, gibt es jetzt Aufruhr. Darum lohnt eine Diskussion vorher. Man nennt das gesellschaftlicher Konsenz.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Gesetze haben auch nicht die Wirtschaft zu schützen, sondern Menschenleben.


Ob sie das aber in Gänze erreicht haben., wird gerade diskutiert. Alleine die vielen zusätzlöichen herzinfakte und Scxhlaganfälle, weil Betroffene nicht mehr zum Arzt gehen, können noch böse ausgehen. Darüber zu diskutieren und unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen auszudiskutieren hilft.

Und toll, wenn die schwarzen Strolche jetzt den Schutz des menschenlebens erkannt haben, dann wird es wohl in Kürze ein Verbot des Ausstoßes von Feinstaub geben, das Tempolimet auf 80 kommt , Überdüngung wird verboten, Plastik aus dem Alltag verbannt usw. Meinst Du, irgend etwas davon "zum Schutz von Menschenleben" wird kommen? Naja, aber Täumen darf man ja mal.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Vorher konnte es keine Diskussion geben, weil erstens keine Zeit und zweitens keine Daten gab.

Wer den schwedischen Weg will, soll doch nach Schweden gehen, darf sich dann aber nicht beschweren, wenn er dort krank wird und nicht behandelt wird.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Gesetze haben auch nicht die Wirtschaft zu schützen, sondern Menschenleben.



Blick weiter in die Zukunft.

Was bringt es jetzt alle zu schützen wenn man hinterher massive Probleme bekommt und sich der ganze Rattenschwanz über sonstwieviele Jahre zieht?
Es fehlt die Balance. Noch mal, ohne Wirtschaft kein Lebensstandard, ohne Wirtschaft kein Geld für gute Medizinversorgung, massive psychische Probleme weil man den Leuten allen genommen und denen noch gesagt hat - ja bleibt ihr mal Zuhause, ist geil in den eigenen 4 Wänden. 

Wir könnten auch die Verkehrstoten auf 0 reduzieren wenn wir den Verkehr komplett einstellen und sich keiner bewegen darf, aber wollen wir das? Das hier ist nichts anderes. Wir lösen ein Problem in dem wir uns 500 kleinere Probleme anschaffen die uns dann über Jahre in den Hintern beißen werden. Das ist keine Lösung.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vorher konnte es keine Diskussion geben, weil erstens keine Zeit und zweitens keine Daten gab.
> 
> Wer den schwedischen Weg will, soll doch nach Schweden gehen, darf sich dann aber nicht beschweren, wenn er dort krank wird und nicht behandelt wird.




Ohne Zeit und ohne Daten kann keiner arbeiten. Blind etwas entscheiden ist das schlimmste was eine Regierung machen kann. Wir haben die nicht dafür gewählt das sie uns alle auf gut Glück erstmal einsperren und dann in eine Welt rauslassen die vor die Hunde geht. Nicht wegen einem Virus, sondern von der Regierung verordnet. 

Niemand sagt das man sich vor dem Virus nicht schützen soll - aber bitte so das man nicht einfach 1/3 des Landes in die Insolvenz treibt und bestimmte Berufsgruppen direkt ohne Umwege in die Hölle schickt. Gerade die, die sowieso schon instabil sind und keine Reserven haben wie die Großkonzerne!


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Schau mal auf die wirtschaftlichen Schäden in Italien und Spanien und dien USA. Die haben deutlich mehr Tote und deutlich höheren wirtschaftlichen Schaden.

Ökonom warnt vor zu frühem Exit: "Ohne Shutdown ist der Schaden grösser" - n-tv.de


			
				https://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Ohne-Shutdown-ist-der-Schaden-groesser-article21731113.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne konsequenten kurzfristigen Shutdown ist der langfristige Schaden durch die Epidemie größer als mit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was bringt es jetzt alle zu schützen wenn man hinterher massive Probleme bekommt und sich der ganze Rattenschwanz über sonstwieviele Jahre zieht?
> Es fehlt die Balance.


Das ist genau das Problem. Ohne Impfstoff sind wir "am Arsch". Und ich werde immer skeptischer, ob wir in Kürze eine wirksame Impfung haben. Das Virus versteckt sich gut.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Deshalb ist die Lösung bis dahin die Infektionszahlen so kein wie möglich zu halten und dann flächendeckend zu impfen.
Risikogruppen zuerst, aber wie die Berichte aus den USA zeigen, zählen immer mehr Leute zur Risikogruppe.
Neuartige Entzündung bei Corona: "Es hieß doch, Kinder seien nicht betroffen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die wirtschaftlichen Schäden in Italien und Spanien und dien USA. Die haben deutlich mehr Tote und deutlich höheren wirtschaftlichen Schaden.
> 
> Ökonom warnt vor zu frühem Exit: "Ohne Shutdown ist der Schaden grösser" - n-tv.de



Schauen wir mal wie die wirtschaftlichen Schäden für Länder ausfallen die z.B. auf Tourismus aufbauen und wenige Infektionen haben. Thailand z.B.  Oder einfach ganz bestimmte Regionen nehmen, Mallorca, Balearen., Venedig. 
Italien hat nach (veralteten) Daten 13% vom BIP durch Tourismus erwirtschaftet und 15% der Beschäftigten waren in diesem Sektor.  Das ist NUR der Tourismus, was denkste wie ein Lockdown sich finanziell auf dieses Land auswirkt und ganz besonders auf die Regionen die praktisch überwiegend vom Tourismus leben? 

Wirtschaftliche Schäden kann man aktuell nicht man schätzen weil niemand weiß wie lange uns die Regierungen noch wie Zoo-Tiere behandeln werden.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Schäden kann man aktuell nicht man schätzen


Das wird man dann hinterher sehen. 

Das ist aber nur Geld. Finanzielle Schäden lassen sich deutlich einfacher als Sach- oder gar Personenschäden ersetzen.






Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Glück normal meiner Arbeit nachgehen und die Einschränkungen sind nicht schön aber verkraftbar, trotzdem finde ich das wir an einem Punkt angekommen sind wo die Politiker klare Aussagen bringen müssen ohne Gießkannenprinzip.


Genau deshalb gibt es jetzt die lokalen Regelungen. 


Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben wir bei den Bundesländern den reinsten Flickenteppich


Was denn  nun??

Ziel ist immer noch Infektionen zu vermeiden. Also Abstand halten und Maske aufsetzen.
Fuenf Regeln fuer den Alltag: So kann jeder gegen die Corona-Ausbreitung helfen | MDR.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal wie die wirtschaftlichen Schäden für Länder ausfallen die z.B. auf Tourismus aufbauen


Das wird einige Länder ind er Welt extrem treffen. Vergiss aber nicht, dass der nationale Tourismus ebenso einen hohen Anteil hat, zumindest in Italien. Aber ja, das werden hundertausende Existenzen wegbrechen


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das wird einige Länder ind er Welt extrem treffen. Vergiss aber nicht, dass der nationale Tourismus ebenso einen hohen Anteil hat, zumindest in Italien. Aber ja, das werden hundertausende Existenzen wegbrechen



Naja den westlichen Ländern wird das jetzt nicht so weh tun. Auch Länder in Asien mit einer starken Wirtschaft (insbesondere wenn diese auf dem Finanzsektor oder Technologiesektor aufbaut wie Südkorea und Japan) wird dies nicht extrem weh tun, sie haben halt Einnahmen und sie haben riesige Technologiefirmen die über massive Reserven verfügen und somit nicht von einer Pleite bedroht sind. Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen werden massiv sein, aber die Unternehmen überleben es - es wird nur teuer, aber es führt nicht zu Insolvenzen. 
Giganten wie Samsung, Toyota, Apple und co. brauchen keine Rettungsschirme etc. wenn das jetzt nicht Jahre dauert. Da werden einfach die R&D-Budgets gekürzt und Werbebudgets auch, aber sie werden überleben.

Denke mal nach wie es Länder treffen wird die nicht wie wir auf massive Exporte von Gütern spezialisiert sind und nicht über Technologiegiganten verfügen und nicht über massive Geldreserven. 
Mir kommen da Länder in den Sinn wie Indien, Malaysia, Thailand und viele andere. Auch bei wenigen Infektionen werden die Schäden für sie viel größer sein weil ihre Einnahmequellen wegbrechen und das auf lange Zeit. 
Die globale Wirtschaft die uns alle vernetzt ist viel komplexer und anfälliger als das was hier gerne aufgeführt wird in den 1920er Jahren. Da war hauptsächlich die lokale Wirtschaft betroffen und halt Exporte. Gemessen an den Todeszahlen damals hat die Wirtschaft in der Zeit nicht so massiv gelitten, weil eben nicht die ganze Welt vernetzt war. 

Aktuell gewinnen nur die, die entweder Industrieprodukte verkaufen können oder viel Geld im Internet machen können - diese Firmen fahren aktuell sogar noch Gewinne ein und können die Länder stützen wo sie Steuern zahlen (wenn sie denn welche zahlen  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hamburger Studie: Corona befaellt mehrere Organe  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg



Eigentlich hatten wir die Bestätigung, dass Corona auch das Hirn befällt, ja schon am Wochende in Stuttgart, München, Berlin, Nürnberg,...




seahawk schrieb:


> Komischerweise wehren sich die Leute nur dort gegen die Beschränkungen wo das Gesundheitssystem nicht zusammen gebrochen ist.



Tote können sich halt nicht wehren.




fipS09 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht dein Plan aus? Konzerte mit 1,5m Abstand und Masken? Plexiglaskabinen für jeden Besucher? Oder einfach mal schauen was passiert?



Wie ich ihn kenne, endet sein Plan sobald Geld in seine Richtung fließt.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die nutzen doch Tracking Apps
> Warum Suedkorea kein gutes Beispiel fuer eine Corona-App ist &#8250; Digitalistan
> Südkorea: Tracking-App gegen Corona
> Und Sürdkorea hat nur einen Landesgrenze(Nordkora) und wie sieht da wohl aus? ergo, man kommt nur übers Luft und wasser dahin^^ können die leichter  einreise kontrollieren



Nicht nur Tracking Apps. Südkorea überwacht so ziemlich alles. Verkehr, Bewegungen in der Öffentlichkeit, sämtliche Zahlungsvorgänge - seit Corona sind die auf einem Niveau mit China, nur die Durchgreifmethoden unterscheiden sich.

Der Erfolg aber auch, aktuell läuft die zweite Welle großflächiger Schließungen, obwohl mit einer minimalen Zahl an Infektionsherden und der Isolation von der Außenwelt sehr gute Ausgangsvoraussetzungen hat.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Freie Berufswahl, die ist passiv eingeschränkt, weil bestimmte Berufe nicht mehr ausgeübt werden dürfen
> Art 12 GG - Einzelnorm



Iirc gibt es kaum ein Berufsverbot, man darf fast allen Tätigkeiten nachgehen. Nur die Öffnung von bestimmten Ladenräumlichkeiten war verboten, aber in den Bundesländern ohne komplette Kontaktverbot hätten z.B. Friseure weiter Hausbesuche machen können. Genauso wie Restaurantbetreiber für außer Haus verkaufen dürfen, etc.. Einzig Sexarbeiter, Hotel-, Fitnesscenter-, Schwimmbad- und Saunabetreiber sind tatsächlich eingeschränkt. "XYZ-Betrieb haben" ist aber keine Berufsbezeichnung und bei Sexarbeitern entfallen auch nur die Tätigkeiten mit Körperkontakt. Also:
Kein Grundrechtsverbot. Es gibt halt nur eine ganze Reihe von Dienstleistungen, die in ihrer bisherigen Form nicht mehr angebracht sind.



> Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich darüber glücklich bin. Denn z.B. nach einem Urlaub zumindest eine zusätze Woche in Quarantäne zu bleiben wäre ein guter Kompromiss, der in den meisten Fällen die Infektionskette unterbrechen würde. Das aber besonders Betroffene Klage einreichen, kann ich verstehen.



Nur woher nimmt man die Woche? Bislang wird Quarantäne wie eine Krankheitsphase behandelt, aber wer so etwas vorsätzlich herbeiführt, der hat kein Anrecht auf Lohnfortzahlung.



> Willkommen im Neokapitalismus, in dem Mitmenschen zu Konkurrenten werden. Was interessiert einen guten Neokapitalisten der Schaden des anderen.



An Schaden beim Konkurrenten haben Neokapitalisten meist großes Interesse...




Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben wir bei den Bundesländern den reinsten Flickenteppich und es gibt kein Ziel mehr.Unser Landkreis mit 200.000 Einwohneren hatte in den letzten 7 Tagen gut 1 Neuerkrankten.



Willst du jetzt einheitliche Regelungen an stelle des Flickenteppichs oder lokale unterschiedliche Freigaben? Sei doch froh, dass du dich in deinem Landkreis wenigstens sicher draußen bewegen kannst und warte ab, dass die ohnehin beschlossenen Lockerungen bald auch bei dir umgesetzt werden. Aber es gibt auch Landkreise mit einem 500 fachen an Neuinfektionen und solange das der Fall ist, sind flächendeckende Lockerungen unmöglich. Ich für meinen Teil wäre für Regionen als kleinste Einheit gewesen und das auch nur, wenn jeweils die Nachbarregionen mitgewertet werden und das mit knallharten Kriterien, nicht den jetzt gewählten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte die Grenze auch bei 1 Neuinfektionen / 100.000 gezogen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sexarbeitern entfallen auch nur die Tätigkeiten mit Körperkontakt.



Und Prostituition selbst ist auch so in vielen Ländern verboten.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich finde schon komisch das der Cryon1c auf einmal an die kleine Leute mit Finanzielle Schwierigkeiten denkt.

Bei dem thema hier..hat es ihm aber nicht sehr gejuckt:
Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2020)

10 Neuinfektionen/100k wären vielleicht auch noch gegangen. Aber nicht "im Schnitt über 7 Tage", sondern als "Maximalwert, der mindestens 14 Tage lang unterunterbrochen unterschritten wurde" und eben nicht nur in einem Kreis, den viel Einwohner täglich verlassen, sondern in einer einer ganzen Region und ihren Nachbarregionen. Dann hätte man ein Niveau, dass dauerhaft tragbar wäre. <1, also die Ausrottung des Virus wäre natürlich besser, aber noch haben wir dazu viel zu viele Infzierte, als das wir das ohne 100%ige Grenzschließungen (also auch Warenverkehr nur noch mit Umkuppeln, keine Berufspendler,...) aufrecht erhalten könnten.

Wenn der gesamte Schengenraum auf dem Niveau von Österreich ist, wäre es zu überlegen, ob weitere zwei Wochen knallharter Maßnahmen und dann die totale Sicherheit lohnend wären. Aber zumindest Deutschland ist ja nicht einmal in der richtigen Richtung unterwegs, um das zu schaffen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte die strengen Kontakt- und Ausgangsbeschränkungen auch lieber noch zwei Wochen für alle durchgehalten. Dann wären die Zahlen jetzt deutlich niedriger.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich finde schon komisch das der Cryon1c auf einmal an die kleine Leute mit Finanzielle Schwierigkeiten denkt.
> 
> Bei dem thema hier..hat es ihm aber nicht sehr gejuckt:
> Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen



Ich denke nicht an die Leute mit kleinem Einkommen, ich denke an Leute mit unregelmäßigem Einkommen.
Denk an Clubbetreiber, die hätten jetzt Hochsaison bei dem Mistwetter, sobald es dauerhaft warm wird verziehen sich die Leute in die Natur und die haben ein Sommerloch. 
Die verdienen jetzt wo sie verdienen müssen KEINEN CENT und wenn man denen in 1-2-3 Monaten erlaubt zu arbeiten fallen die geradeaus ins Sommerloch und in die Urlaubssaison noch mit rein, woohoo, da können die sich gleich einsargen lassen. 

Es geht hier nicht um WENIG VERDIENEN, es geht hier darum das es Saisonkräfte gibt die in 3 Monaten so viel erwirtschaften wie nötig um die beschissenen 9 Monate dazwischen zu überbrücken. Die fehlen denen aktuell.  Wer vorher nichts hatte, der hat auch keine massiven Verluste aktuell.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Der muss dann aber auch entsprechend für schlechte Zeiten vorsorgen.
Da ist die persönliche Verantwortung gefragt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der muss dann aber auch entsprechend für schlechte Zeiten vorsorgen.
> Da ist die persönliche Verantwortung gefragt.



Zumal Clubbetreiber noch in einer vergleichweise glücklichen Situation sind. Die Lokalitäten sind meist rechts speziell, das heist in der gegenwärtigen Situation auch für den Vermieter praktisch wertlos und man sollte sich mit Verweis auf die Ausnahmeregelungen zur Mietstundung leicht auf eine deutlich Minimierung der laufenden Kosten einigen können. Tresenkräfte wurden auch flächendeckend entlassen, von Aushilfen ganz zu schweigen und Entertainment wird als Soloselbstständige ohnehin nur Auftragsweise gebucht. Da sollte man mit relativ kleinen Reserven + staatlicher Hilfe eigentlich recht lange durchhalten und die meisten Clubs haben mehr als genug Renovierungsbedarf um die Zeit bis zur Wiedereröffnung für umsatzsteigernde Maßnahmen zu nutzen.

Verglichen mit z.B. Modeboutiquen, die gegebenenfalls weiterhin ihre Glasfronten von Sicherheitsdiensten bewachen lassen müssen und die ihren kompletten bezahlten Frühjahrsbestand einsargen können, während die Mitarbeiter z.T. wenigstens ein paar Monate Kündigungsfrist haben, ist bei den Clubs also reichlich Zahnfleisch zum drauf gehen vorhanden. Nur wer seine Finanzen schon vor der Krise nach dem Motto Life is Paaady! geführt hat, der ist natürlich gearscht. Aber das ist halt so, wenn man zu Blöd zum Unternehmertum ist und trotzdem meint, ein Unternehmen gründen zu müssen. Für gewöhnlich gehören solche Leute aber auch nach einer Pleite noch nicht zu den unteren 10% der Bevölkerung, die sie vorher zugunsten des eigenen Gewinns prekär beschäftigt haben.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

ARD-DeutschlandTrend: Mehrheit für Maßnahmen und gegen Ligastart | tagesschau.de

Sehr interessant:
Zytokinsturm: Wie Corona Menschen toetet | MDR.DE

Manchmal muss erst eine Ansage von oben kommen:
Coronavirus: Land setzt schaerfere Regeln in Greiz und Sonneberg durch | MDR.DE


----------



## INU.ID (15. Mai 2020)

Ich hab grad ne Mail vom "World Community Grid" bekommen, die ich hier gerne teilen möchte:



> *Dear INU.ID,*
> 
> COVID-19 has some powerful enemies. And with the help of volunteers like you, World Community Grid can become one of them.
> 
> ...



OpenPandemics - COVID-19 | Research | World Community Grid


----------



## muadib (15. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> ne Notbesetzung tut's da auch mal kurzzeitig. Man muss auch mal Schwein sein.



Dank Kapitalismus ist eine Notbesetzung in vielen Berufen inzwischen Normalität. 



LightLoop schrieb:


> Scheiss auf  Corona die Epic Server sind down!!!!



Wie praktisch, dass fast meine gesamte Spielesammlung nicht bei Steam & Co ist, sondern dank gog, ohne DRM auf meinem PC liegt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Maske trägst und andere ansteckst, wird eindeutig das Recht anderer verletzt.
> Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de



Der Artikel ist seltsam formuliert. Zum einen wird behauptet man macht sich strafbar, wenn man von einer Infektion weiß und sich in die Öffentlichkeit bewegt. Dann steht da aber noch, dass man sich strafbar macht, wenn man meint vielleicht infiziert zu sein, was wohl kaum den Tatsachen entsprechen dürfte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Bewegungsfreiheit in der gesamten EU inklusive des Rechts, überall in diesem Raum einer Arbeit nachgehen zu können.
> Versammlungsfreiheit ohne Anmeldung in beliebigen Zahlen ohne dämliche Auflagen.
> Gleichberechtigung für alle - damit auch ALLE arbeiten dürfen und nicht nur bestimmte Branchen/Berufszweige. Sexworker, Barbiere, Eventveranstalter und viele andere haben praktisch ein Berufsverbot reingedrückt bekommen während andere sich fröhlich an der Situation bereichern.
> Und die Liste geht noch endlos weiter.
> ...



Super, eine totalitäre Idee. Entweder dürfen alle arbeiten oder niemand. Sehr sinnvoll.

Vielleicht kann man das auch in Krankenhäusern durchsetzen. Sind diese überfüllt und können nicht mehr alle behandelt werden, wird einfach niemand mehr behandelt. Wäre ja sonst ungerecht denen gegenüber, die sonst gestorben wären, weil das Krankenhaus keine Behandlungskapazitäten mehr hat.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist seltsam formuliert. Zum einen wird behauptet man macht sich strafbar, wenn man von einer Infektion weiß und sich in die Öffentlichkeit bewegt. Dann steht da aber noch, dass man sich strafbar macht, wenn man meint vielleicht infiziert zu sein, was wohl kaum den Tatsachen entsprechen dürfte.



Doch das ist der Fall. Da geht es um den Vorsatz beim strafbaren Versuch. 

Du macht dich auch wegen versuchten Mordes strafbar, wenn du mit einer Schreckschusswaffe von hinten auf jemanden schießt in der Annahme es wäre eine scharfe Waffe.
(untauglicher Versuch)
Untauglicher Versuch &#9655; Definition & Abgrenzung zu Wahndelikt

Zumal bei LTO hoch qualifizierte Juristen schreiben, die müssen es also wissen.


			
				https://www.lto.de/kontakt/das-team/ schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 2010 liefern wir Ihnen täglich die schnellsten Nachrichten und Hintergründe rund um Recht und Justiz, Tipps zu Beruf und Ausbildung von Juristen und einen juristischen Feuilleton. Wir verbinden die Kompetenz eines Fachmediums mit der Aktualität einer Online-Nachrichtenseite. Der Verband der Deutschen Fachpresse zeichnete unsere Arbeit bereits 2011 mit zwei Awards als "Fachmedium des Jahres" aus. Sie, unsere Leser, machten uns zum reichweitenstärksten juristischen Online-Fachmedium in Deutschland.
> 
> Unser Team besteht zum größten Teil aus Volljuristen, die aus allen Teilen Deutschlands kommen und zusammen in unseren Büros in Hürth bei Köln und in Berlin arbeiten. Dank einer Vielzahl von engagierten und fachlich hochkompetenten Autoren aus Wissenschaft und Praxis veröffentlichen wir jeden Tag bis zu 15 Artikel und Beiträge.


Meistens steht unter dem Artikel auch noch dabei, wo und als was der Autor tätig ist.


----------



## muadib (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch das ist der Fall. Da geht es um den Vorsatz beim strafbaren Versuch.
> 
> Du macht dich auch wegen versuchten Mordes strafbar, wenn du mit einer Schreckschusswaffe von hinten auf jemanden schießt in der Annahme es wäre eine scharfe Waffe.
> 
> ...



Dann würde das bedeuten, dass sich jeder, der sich jetzt mit Erkältungssymptomen in die Öffentlichkeit begibt, egal ob mit oder ohne Maske, sich strafbar macht. 

Ich habe bis jetzt von keinem Fall gehört, wo jemand dafür bestraft wurde, sich mit einer Erkältung in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt zu haben.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Weil es bisher nicht so scharf kontrolliert wurde. 
Aber in viele Geschäfte darfst du laut Aushang mit diesen Symptomen nicht rein. 
Oder sogar beim Arzt, wie jetzt die Bildersuche ergeben hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ein Fahrraddiebstahl ist strafbar, obwohl da auch nur wenige Täter verurteilt werden.


Das Problem ist eher, wann man selbst erkennt, bzw. erkennen sollte, das man Husten-Symptome hat.
Bei einmal Husten am Tag, einmal in der Stunde, einmal in der Minute? 

Fieber lässt sich anhand von Temperatur-Grenzwerten zumindest eindeutig definieren.



muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt von keinem Fall gehört, wo jemand dafür bestraft wurde, sich mit einer Erkältung in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt zu haben.



Selbst wenn da jemand angezeigt wurde und angeklagt wird dauert das. 2018 dauerte in NRW ein Strafverfahren im Durchschnitt 8 Monate  [1]. 
Und aktuell bearbeiten die Strafgerichte nur Haftsachen. (also wo der Angeklagte schon in U-Haft sitzt)

[1] https://www.justiz.nrw.de/Gerichte_...ndgerichte/verfahrensdauer/straf_1instanz.pdf (PDF)
[2] Justiz: Gerichtsverfahren in Deutschland dauern zu lange - WELT
[3] Gerichtsverfahren  - Wenn Strafprozesse zu lange dauern


----------



## cryon1c (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der muss dann aber auch entsprechend für schlechte Zeiten vorsorgen.
> Da ist die persönliche Verantwortung gefragt.



Klar haben sie Geld um das zu überbrücken, aber dann fehlt es halt hinterher für die Renovierung, für eine neue PA, für teure Künstler aus dem Ausland die man einlädt und gegen 0 wirtschaftet für den Werbeeffekt (woohoo ich hab XYZ aus Dingenskirchen bei mir uff der Bühne gehabt!). In der Branche verdienen nur die ganz großen Jungs und Mädels (ich sag nur Tomorrowland). Und gerade die ganz großen haben nur geringe laufende Kosten - einige Mitarbeiter die sich um Booking und Rechtliches kümmern und das wars eigentlich. Der Rest sind alles Aufträge an drölftausend verschiedene Unternehmer und Firmen.  
Locationbesitzer haben es aktuell schwer. Auch wenn die Mietstundung greift, so sind andere Kosten auch nicht ohne und der Vermieter sieht so einen Mieter eh schon als Terroristen der den Wert der Immobilie drückt weil Lärm, Dreck etc. Das wird davon eh nicht besser und es gab vorher schon massives Clubsterben.
Das Thema liegt mir nahe weil ich einige Jahre als DJ unterwegs war und entsprechende Kontakte habe - die schimpfen alle wie bekloppt auf die Regierung weil die denen praktisch ein Berufsverbot aufgebrummt hat. Kredite bringen denen nix weil sie das nicht wieder aufholen können. Übebrückung reicht manchen für 1-2 Mieten, anderen nicht mal dafür weil sie nur 5 Mitarbeiter haben dafür aber 5000m² in ner teuren Lage mieten, kannst dir ja denken was so eine Konzerthalle in ner beliebten Stadt kostet.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Dann muss man da einfach die Miete kürzen oder aussetzen. Die rechtliche Grundlage gibt es dafür aktuell. Vorher sollte man  natürlich mit dem Vermieter reden.
Coronakrise: Warum Adidas keine Miete zahlen müsste | LTO.de


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2020)

Kürzen, der Vermieter hat auch Kosten.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

So jetzt ist es da. Das BVerfG hat entschieden. Junge dürfen in ihren Freiheiten eingeschränkt werden. 
Beide Klagen wurden abgewiesen. 
BVerfG zu Corona: Kompromiss zwischen Jung und Alt | LTO.de

Auch für Focus-Leser  :
Lockdown: Verfassungsgericht trifft weisende Entscheidungen zu Merkel-Kurs - FOCUS Online


Lob für deutsche Corona-Politik_17:18 Uhr_
Die UN-Hochkommissarin für Menschenrechte, Michelle Bachelet, hat Deutschland für die in der Corona-Krise ergriffenen Maßnahmen gelobt. Die Bundesrepublik habe mutige, schnelle und wirksame Maßnahmen am Anfang der Krise ergriffen, sagte die UN-Hochkommissarin in Genf. Auch Südkorea und Neuseeland hob sie als positive Beispiele hervor.
Es habe sich gezeigt, dass einige der reichsten und mächtigsten Länder völlig unvorbereitet auf so eine Pandemie waren, obwohl Mediziner immer vor einem solchen Szenario gewarnt hätten, sagte die ausgebildete Ärztin und frühere Präsidentin Chiles. Besonders betroffen seien überall die Ärmsten und die sozial Schwächsten.


Verfassungsbeschwerden gegen Corona-Regeln gescheitert_15:57 Uhr_
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht stützt den grundsätzlichen Kurs der Politik aus Lockerungen und zugleich weiterhin bestehenden Einschränkungen des öffentlichen Lebens. Das höchste deutsche Gericht nahm zwei Verfassungsbeschwerden nicht zur Entscheidung an: Eine richtete sich gegen die Lockerungen der Maßnahmen, die andere gegen die anhaltenden Einschränkungen.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann muss man da einfach die Miete kürzen oder aussetzen. Die rechtliche Grundlage gibt es dafür aktuell. Vorher sollte man  natürlich mit dem Vermieter reden.
> Coronakrise: Warum Adidas keine Miete zahlen müsste | LTO.de



Ja der Vermieter sagt - ich hab Kosten, du sitzt hier in der besten Lage, ich will mein Geld haben.
Drückt man da was durch, wird einen der Vermieter hinterher rauseckeln. Vermieter und Finanzamt - das sind 2 Dinge mit denen ein Clubbesitzer keinen Stress haben darf, sonst geht es einem richtig dreckig und es wird richtig teuer.  Die Politik hat den Leuten ihr Geschäft geschlossen, also muss sie auch für alle laufenden Kosten aufkommen. Auch für 20.000€ Miete pro Monat. Für ALLE Kosten - Versicherung, Strom, Wasser, die gemietete PA die da rumsteht für die ganze Saison usw.
Wenn die Politiker erstmal merken was für einen wirtschaftlichen Schaden sie pro Monat verursachen und was sie alles bezahlen müssen, werden sie 3x überlegen warum die Location noch nicht im vollen Betrieb ist. 

Ich habe bereits geschrieben - das Virus ist da, wir dürfen uns aber nicht alles andere kaputt machen nur weil da ein Virus existiert. Es bringt nichts, aber auch gar nichts, wenn wir das Virus besiegt haben aber dann 10x höher verschuldet sind als die USA, mit 30% Arbeitslosenquote und einem ganzen Tanker voller anderer Probleme, von psychischen Problemen bis hin zum schlechteren Kreditrating das uns noch mehr Geld kosten wird. 
Was viele hier nicht verstehen - es gibt einen ganzen Rattenschwanz der dranhängt und das Land über sehr lange Zeit verfolgen wird.
Sieg um jeden Preis ist keine Lösung, wir sind nicht im Krieg, Verluste ALLER Art minimieren sollte die Lösung sein - bis eben eine Durchseuchung passiert oder ein Impfstoff kommt. Wir alle haben ungefähr ne Vorstellung wie lange das dauert. Diesen Sommer wird weder das eine noch das andere passieren und die Leute gehen der Regierung irgendwann auch an den Hals wenn man denen keine vernünftige Erholung, Unterhaltung und ihre Grundrechte wieder gibt. Ohne Maske, Handschuhe und einem IR-Thermometer vor der Nase oder noch schlimmer - einem Wattestäbchen in diversen Körperöffnungen nur weil man irgendwohin will!


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

20.000€ Wuchermiete werden sich kaum durchsetzen lassen. Da wird der Vermieter ordentlich einen auf den Deckel bekommen.

Wir haben keine 30% Arbeitslosenquote wie in den USA, weil hier die Leute in Kurzarbeit gehen können. Genau das ist aktuell ein Exportschlager aus Deutschland und wird auch in einigen USA-Staaten eingeführt. Nur der Trump-Trottel packt es halt selbst nicht.
Corona-Pandemie: Kurzarbeit als Exportschlager in der Krise | vorwaerts
Kurzarbeit - das deutsche Rezept gegen die Krise | Wirtschaft | DW | 30.03.2020
Coronavirus: Grossbritannien und die USA setzen auf Kurzarbeit


----------



## cryon1c (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 20.000€ Wuchermiete werden sich kaum durchsetzen lassen. Da wird der Vermieter ordentlich einen auf den Deckel bekommen.



Das ist keine Wuchermiete, das ist eine vernünftige Miete für ein Gewerbeobjekt in einer Stadt.
Was denkste was eine Konzerthalle in der Stadt so an Miete kostet, wenn schon die Wohneinheiten 10-15€/m² kalt zahlen? Selbst wenns ne Bruchbude ist für 7,50€/m²,  1000m² sind bereits 7500€ kalt. Solche Mieten haste vll irgendwo in Plauen oder sonstiger Pampa, in München oder Hamburg lachen die alle aus wenn du was für den Preis mieten willst. Die Hilfen sind aber bundesweit einheitlich - 9000€ bzw. 15000€. Danach biste durch.  Und 1000m² ist jetzt keine wirklich anständige Konzerthalle mit allem drum und dran, das ist eher was kleineres.
Ich sag dir mal was ein Lokal hier in Leipzig kostet - 3200€ kalt für 110m². Szeneviertel halt, Altbau, angesagte Ecke. Und das ist schon bissl was her, aktuell ists bestimmt NICHT billiger geworden. 

Überlege dir noch mal welche Zahl du als Wuchermiete bezeichnest, da müsstest du wohl noch ne 0 drankleben, erst dann wirds Wucher.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt, kannst du ja mal versuchen solche Mieten gerichtlich durchzusetzen. Bin ich mal gespannt, was der BGH dazu sagt. 
Denn gerade in den Großstädten gilt der Mietspiegel. 

Einmal für Leipzig:


			
				https://www.wohnungsboerse.net/mietspiegel-Leipzig/7390 schrieb:
			
		

> Der durchschnittliche Mietpreis in Leipzig liegt bei 7,90 €/m².


Zum Vergleich:


			
				https://www.wohnungsboerse.net/mietspiegel-Plauen/7551 schrieb:
			
		

> Der durchschnittliche Mietpreis in Plauen liegt bei 6,25 €/m².




*Spanien: Gedenken an verstorbene Ärzte und Pfleger*

_22:51 Uhr_
Angestellte des spanischen Gesundheitswesens haben zwei Gedenkminuten für ihre am Coronavirus erkrankten und verstorbenen Kolleginnen und Kollegen eingelegt. Im ganzen Land unterbrachen Ärzte, Krankenschwestern und Pfleger ihre Arbeit oder stellten sich vor ihre Kliniken. Einige trugen selbstgemalte Schilder mit schwarzen Bändern.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ohne Maske, Handschuhe und einem IR-Thermometer vor der Nase oder noch schlimmer - einem Wattestäbchen in diversen Körperöffnungen nur weil man irgendwohin will!



Wenn du Öffnungen verlangst wirst du mit Sicherheitsvorkehrungen leben müssen. Was bin ich froh das du hier nichts zu sagen hast.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Und gerade in anderen Ländern wird da noch viel mehr kontrolliert. Da kommt man ohne Temperaturmessung gar nicht aus dem Haus.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn du Öffnungen verlangst wirst du mit Sicherheitsvorkehrungen leben müssen. Was bin ich froh das du hier nichts zu sagen hast.



Ganz einfach, Öffnungen bringen nichts wenn die Leute mit Maßnahmen rechnen müssen die jeglichen Spaß daran verderben - sie würden nur das nötigste tun. Was hilft es einer Kneipe oder einem kleinen Klamottenladen wo nur 2 Kunden reinpassen wenn da keiner ohne Maske rumlaufen darf?
Was bringt es bei einer Geschäftsreise 2 Wochen in Quarantäne zu sitzen - erst da wo man hinfliegt, dann da wo man zurückfliegt? Das macht doch keiner. Und ja die sind oft unnötig - aber es gibt halt noch Fälle wo die Leute doch vor Ort sein sollten und aktuell können die nicht bzw es ist von der Zeit her einfach untragbar.
Es gibt Sachen die sind halt nicht machbar mit den aktuellen Beschränkungen. Einfachstes Beispiel - Barbier. Darf nicht an den Bart. Einerseits macht das Sinn, andererseits kann sich der Barbier auch einsargen wenn seine Haupteinnahmequelle wegfällt. Das muss sich ändern, weil hier wieder die Gleichheit flöten geht - der eine darf, der andere nicht, wir haben ein Problem. Und das der Barbier darüber nicht erfreut ist und dem Einnahmen fehlen muss ich ja nicht sagen.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das muss sich ändern, weil hier wieder die Gleichheit flöten geht - der eine darf, der andere nicht, wir haben ein Problem. Und das der Barbier darüber nicht erfreut ist und dem Einnahmen fehlen muss ich ja nicht sagen.


Wie soll da auch Gleichheit gelten wenn man unterschiedliche Dinge betrachtet?
Wer hat etwas davon wenn wir jetzt alles über den Haufen werfen, italienische Verhältnisse erreichen und dann nochmal von vorne Beginnen müssen? Ein neuer Shutdown durch eine riesige zweite Welle würde die ganzen von dir genannten Branchen wohl deutlich härter treffen als die von dir verpönten Schutzmaßnahmen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Und Geschäftsreisen sind alleine wegen dem CO2 unnötig. Das kann man heute auch per Videokonferenz machen.

Zumal die meisten Grenzen aktuell zu sind, man kommt also gar nicht rein.

Dänemark will Grenzen noch nicht öffnen_20:37 Uhr_
Dänemark hat noch keine Entscheidung getroffen, wann es seine Grenzen nach Deutschland, Schweden und Norwegen wieder öffnen will. Es sei vereinbart worden, dass die Regierung bis zum 1. Juni Neuigkeiten zu den Grenzen bekanntgeben werde, sagte Ministerpräsidentin Mette Frederiksen bei der Ankunft zu einer TV-Debatte mit den Spitzen der weiteren dänischen Parlamentsparteien. Daran werde festgehalten.
Mehrere Parteien wollen, dass Dänemark schon jetzt eine Vereinbarung mit Deutschland trifft, damit der Tourismus im Land in die Gänge kommen kann. Deutsche Urlauber stellen traditionell den Großteil der Gäste in den dänischen Ferienhäusern, weshalb die Situation an der deutsch-dänischen Grenze besonders wichtig für den Reisesektor ist.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Geschäftsreisen sind alleine wegen dem CO2 unnötig. Das kann man heute auch per Videokonferenz machen.


Und das Produkt schickst du dem Kunden vorher und kannst ihm dann nicht vor Ort alles genau erklären.
Super Idee.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Geschäftsreisen sind alleine wegen dem CO2 unnötig. Das kann man heute auch per Videokonferenz machen.
> 
> Zumal die meisten Grenzen aktuell zu sind, man kommt also gar nicht rein.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, nicht alles lässt sich via Videokonferenz machen. 
Es werden Spezialisten rumgeflogen für diverse Projekte, gerade wenn etwas gebaut wird.
Auch Künstler und andere kreative Leute reisen wegen Locations, wegen Zusammenarbeit und vielen anderen Sachen (wie z.B. der Metalchor für DOOM Eternal - so was kannste nicht remote machen. Technisch schon, aber es würde X mal länger dauern und auch X mal mehr kosten). 
Klar man könnte ja sagen - es sind Luxusprojekte in den meisten Fällen. Und wenn da irgendwo ein Spezialist auf dem Bau benötigt wird und aus dem Ausland eingeflogen werden muss, dann sind da 2 Wochen Quarantäne nichts weltbewegendes, aber das entscheidet oft zwischen lohnt sich oder lohnt sich nicht mehr. 
Nicht jede Geschäftsreise wird von Geldsäcken unternommen die irgendwohin fliegen um noch mehr Geld zu generieren und wo sich die gesamte Prozedur innerhalb von ner Stunde in einer Videokonferenz erledigen lässt. 

Und das die Grenzen dicht sind - das ist ein massives Problem, was vielen auch ein Dorn im Auge ist - weil gerade wir hier als EU-Bürger sind es nicht nur gewohnt, einige sind auch darauf angewiesen das sie sich in der EU frei bewegen können so wie es üblich ist.  Das ist für mich ein Grundpfeiler der EU, mit das wichtigste was wir hier als Bürger in der EU haben, dafür lohnt es sich auch zu kämpfen - genau wie für andere Grundrechte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Geschäftsreisen sind alleine wegen dem CO2 unnötig. Das kann man heute auch per Videokonferenz machen..


Wenn Du auf der Autobahn mit Deinem liegengebliebenem Auto den ADAC anrufst, reicht Dir also auch eine Videokonferenz? 

 Ich denke, Dir ist der größte Teil der Umfänge von Dienstreisen nicht klar. Niemand nimmt Kosten und Zeitverlust hin, wenn man das ganze auch billig per Videokonferenz machen kannst. Für viele Themen ist der direkte Kontakt mit dem Problem sehr von Vorteil. Was meinst Du, warum der ADAC Mann immer noch per Dienstreise live und in Echtzeit vorbei kommt.


----------



## Eckism (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Geschäftsreisen sind alleine wegen dem CO2 unnötig. Das kann man heute auch per Videokonferenz machen.



Per Videokonferenz bauen sich Maschinen im Ausland auch nicht auf. Es gibt halt auch Leute, die arbeiten.

Edit: Geschäftsreisen sind übrigens problemlos möglich...und wenn man Privat fliegen will, sagt man halt trotzdem Geschäftsreise und alles in schick. Nach Schweden kommt man Privat offiziell auch nicht rein, aber es wird halt auch nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Per Videokonferenz bauen sich Maschinen im Ausland auch nicht auf. Es gibt halt auch Leute, die arbeiten.
> 
> Edit: Geschäftsreisen sind übrigens problemlos möglich...und wenn man Privat fliegen will, sagt man halt trotzdem Geschäftsreise und alles in schick. Nach Schweden kommt man Privat offiziell auch nicht rein, aber es wird halt auch nicht kontrolliert.



In den meisten Ländern wird man in Quarantäne gestecken, egal aus welchem Grund man einreist. So wäre das bei mir am Zielort auch, in 4 Tagen sind es schon 2 Monate wo die sich da quer stellen und keinen reinlassen. Sie haben sogar versucht die Flughäfen zu schließen - die Regierung hat das nicht erlaubt - dafür sind alle internationalen Flüge abgesagt. man kommt nur über Umwege (anderer Flughafen im Inland) hin. 
Mal sehen wie lange die sich da wehren und wann denen die Leute aufs Dach steigen für das was sie da veranstalten und welche finanziellen Schäden sie anrichten und wie weit sie alle Projekte zurückwerfen. 

Es ist aktuell einfach nicht möglich sich normal zu bewegen, egal ob du einen Privatjet hast oder eine Yacht, die lassen keinen rein. Solche Idiotie gab es nicht mal bei den Weltkriegen und davon hatten wir schon n paar...


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

in china ist covid19 zurück
bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht


----------



## Eckism (15. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> In den meisten Ländern wird man in Quarantäne gestecken, egal aus welchem Grund man einreist. So wäre das bei mir am Zielort auch, in 4 Tagen sind es schon 2 Monate wo die sich da quer stellen und keinen reinlassen. Sie haben sogar versucht die Flughäfen zu schließen - die Regierung hat das nicht erlaubt - dafür sind alle internationalen Flüge abgesagt. man kommt nur über Umwege (anderer Flughafen im Inland) hin.
> Mal sehen wie lange die sich da wehren und wann denen die Leute aufs Dach steigen für das was sie da veranstalten und welche finanziellen Schäden sie anrichten und wie weit sie alle Projekte zurückwerfen.
> 
> Es ist aktuell einfach nicht möglich sich normal zu bewegen, egal ob du einen Privatjet hast oder eine Yacht, die lassen keinen rein. Solche Idiotie gab es nicht mal bei den Weltkriegen und davon hatten wir schon n paar...



Dann geht man halt in Quarantäne...das muss man halt mit der beauftragenden Firma abklären...


----------



## cryon1c (15. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann geht man halt in Quarantäne...das muss man halt mit der beauftragenden Firma abklären...



Ja wie denn wenn man nur begrenzte Zeit hat, fliegt man halt für ein Wochenende für ein Projekt irgendwohin (Videodreh z.B.) und dann wieder zurück. Genial, 4 Wochen Quarantäne für 2 Tage am Zielort, herrlich effizient! Natürlich macht das keiner der auch nur irgendwie halbwegs etwas Hirn hat.


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

urlaub wird dieses jahr auch keiner mehr
das risiko das es ein covid fall im hotel gibt wäre viel zu hoch
wer will schon 2wochen im hotel fest sitzen


----------



## Slezer (15. Mai 2020)

Mit genügend Alkohol for free würde ich das sofort machen


----------



## Eckism (15. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja wie denn wenn man nur begrenzte Zeit hat, fliegt man halt für ein Wochenende für ein Projekt irgendwohin (Videodreh z.B.) und dann wieder zurück. Genial, 4 Wochen Quarantäne für 2 Tage am Zielort, herrlich effizient! Natürlich macht das keiner der auch nur irgendwie halbwegs etwas Hirn hat.



Für Kurzreisen gibt es zumindest in Deutschland keine Quarantäne, glaub ich.


----------



## Slezer (15. Mai 2020)

Das "glaub ich" ist zur Zeit sehr gefährlich


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2020)

Am Ende trifft gerade das jeweilige Ordnungsamt einen Großteil der Detail-Entscheidungen. Einheitlich ist da garnichts.


----------



## Eckism (15. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das "glaub ich" ist zur Zeit sehr gefährlich



Man sollte sich davor schon genau informieren...
.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Ansonsten muss man halt genügend Urlaub einplanen, um da vorne und hinten zwei Wochen Quarantäne zu haben. Aber ich würde eher raten den Urlaub komplett ins nächste Jahr zu schieben. 

Und bei geschäftlichen Reisen muss das dann halt auch entsprechend geplant werden. Wer da die Termine zu dicht legt obwohl ihm das mit der Quarantäne klar sein muss, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende trifft gerade das jeweilige Ordnungsamt einen Großteil der Detail-Entscheidungen. Einheitlich ist da garnichts.



Nicht das Ordnungsamt, sondern das Gesundheitsamt ist für die Quarantäne-Anordnung zuständig.

_________________________________________________________________


Frau stirbt nach Spuckattacke an Corona: Ist das Mord?


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2020)

Ist für manche Urlaub nur dann Urlaub, wenn man irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rumpimmelt?  Besorgt euch einen Kleingarten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist für manche Urlaub nur dann Urlaub, wenn man irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rumpimmelt?


Ja, für die ist Urlaub, wenn die etwas anderes sehen. Für mich aber nicht, daheim ist es immer noch am Schönsten.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Die Infektionen sind von Thüringen wieder nach Bayern gewandert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-05-14-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, für die ist Urlaub, wenn die etwas anderes sehen. Für mich aber nicht, daheim ist es immer noch am Schönsten.



Wenn dir 4 Wochen lang deine Kinder auf der Pelle hocken, wirst du das anders sehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn dir 4 Wochen lang deine Kinder auf der Pelle hocken, wirst du das anders sehen.


Habe keine und will auch keine. Macht mir nur Arbeit und Ärger.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Habe keine und will auch keine. Macht mir nur Arbeit und Ärger.



Da muss ich mal eine Lanze brechen. Ich war bei der Geburt meiner Tochter dabei und es ist schon ein wahnsinnsgefühl, wenn du auf einmal ein Wurm von einem halben Meter in den Arm hältst und er dir sein erstes Lächeln schenkt. 
Das verändert einen.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn dir 4 Wochen lang deine Kinder auf der Pelle hocken, wirst du das anders sehen.



Ach komm die freuen sich bestimmt darüber das der Papa mehr  Zeit für einen hat  

Aber deine Kinder sind glaube ich  net mehr klein?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Bayern: Offenbar Dutzende Infektionen in Schlachtbetrieb_12:46 Uhr_
Im bayerischen Landkreis Straubing-Bogen haben sich mindestens 77 Mitarbeiter eines Schlachthofes mit dem Coronavirus angesteckt. Das berichtete die Deutsche Presseagentur unter Berufung auf Quellen des bayerischen Gesundheitsministeriums.
Alle rund 1000 Mitarbeiter des Betriebs sollen getestet werden. Bei etwa 150 Angestellten steht der Test demnach noch aus. 18 Infektionen seien bereits vor den Massentests bekannt gewesen, durch die Testreihe seien 59 weitere Fälle festgestellt worden.
Bundesarbeitsminister Hubertus Heil (SPD) forderte im Interview mit dem "Spiegel" strengere Regeln für Unternehmen der Fleischindustrie. "Wir riskieren durch das Verhalten einiger schwarzer Schafe eine zweite große Infektionswelle", warnte Heil. Er will am Montag Vorschläge ins Corona-Kabinett einbringen, um das Arbeitsschutzgesetz zu ändern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach komm die freuen sich bestimmt darüber das der Papa mehr  Zeit für einen hat
> 
> Aber deine Kinder sind glaube ich  net mehr klein?



Irgendwann wird denen auch langweilig, wenn die sich nicht mehr mit anderen treffen dürfen und auch sonst nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber deine Kinder sind glaube ich  net mehr klein?



Ich bin nicht mehr jung. 
Meine tochter studiert und mein Sohn macht Abitur. Beide haben ihre Ziele und leben letztendlich ihr eigenes Leben.
Passt schon. Das ist ja der Sinn daran. Man gibt den Kindern die bestmögliche Starthilfe und hofft am Ende, dass es wenigstens keine Serienkiller werden.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Da aber nun die Grenzen dort offen sind, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis da wieder was eingeschleppt wurde.

Aktuell hatten sie zumindest nur noch einstellige Neuinfektionen pro Tag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Mai 2020)

Corona-Tote in Grossbritannien: Rivalisierende Rechnungen


Joa spät reagiert und larifari gemacht. Mal gucken wie lange die Vereinigtes Königreich braucht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Er hatte ja auch so lange Hände geschüttelt, bis er es selbst hatte. 

Und Trump hat da immer noch nichts gelernt.


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2020)

Wer glaubt, dass das bald vorbei ist, sollte sich mal die zahlen weltweit anschauen.

COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center

Russland, USA, Brazilien, Saudi Arabien, Peru... da ist nichts mit einem Abflachen der Kurve. Die EU Außengrenzen werden noch sehr lange dicht sein.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Auch die aktuellen Infizierten weltweit stiegen weiter. Aktuell sind es 2.553.319.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Mai 2020)

Schweden braucht jetzt mind 10 000 Leute für die Altenpflege, weil viele ausgefallen sind usw,  sollen die mal suchen   

Corona-Pandemie - Schwedischer Sonderweg offenbar gescheitert
523 Intensivbetten nur  für ganz  Stockholm oder   ? Die müssen aber hart selektieren.
Der schwedische Spagat: Trotz harter Triage Intensivstationen immer voller | medonline
Trotz harte selektieren und Leute nicht behandeln(sterben lassen) Landesweit gab es anscheinend um die 1000 intensivbetten , Herzinfarkte , schlaganfälle etc. Und schwere Unfälle machen ja auch keine Pause. 

Corona in Schweden: Keine Intensivmedizin fuer ueber 80-Jaehrige? | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Es wird der Öffentlichkeit dort aber wohl nicht erzählt, wie viele Leute da nicht behandelt und sterben gelassen werden. Auch eine Form von Entmündigung.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird der Öffentlichkeit dort aber wohl nicht erzählt, wie viele Leute da nicht behandelt und sterben gelassen werden. Auch eine Form von Entmündigung.



Naja will hier keinen zumuten mit der entscheidung ob Patient A oder B, C usw eine Behandlung bekommt und wer nicht. 

In Italien , frankreich , spanien war das ja hart und  Vereinigtes Königreich auch  ,die haben ja noch weniger intensivbetten und durch brexit sind ja paar tausend medizinisches personal weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> 523 Intensivbetten nur  für ganz  Stockholm oder   ? Die müssen aber hart selektieren.


Oder sie gehen den Weg, gar nicht zu beatmen und nehmen andere Therapieformen.

Trump mit seinem _"Desinfektionsmittelinjizieren"_ meinte unter Umständen etwas anderes, als sich Domestos einzuspritzen. Was mir bisher unbekannt war und was ich gerade recherchiere ist die Injizierung von H2O2, oder auch Wasserstoffsuperoxid genannt. Das war äußerlich angewendet immer schon ein Heilmittel, bis es in Vergessenheit geriet, infeziert ist es extrem Entzündungshemment, was gerade beim Coronavirus hielt. Beatmung dagegen verschlechtert den Verlauf der Krankheit merklich, weil über den Beatmungsschlauch Verletzungen der Schleimhaut passieren.

Wer mehr zum Thema weiß, darf mit gerne links senden:
außerliche Anwendung: Wasserstoffperoxid: Anwendungen und Heilerfolge eBook: Gartz, Jochen, 
Innerlich: Gezielte Oxidation steuert Zellfunktionen

Hier mal ein Auszug:
_"... Wie Dicks Team nun zeigte, ist die Lösung des Problems so einfach wie  elegant: Die DKFZ-Forscher wiesen nach, dass H2O2 tatsächlich sofort  nach seiner Entstehung von Peroxiredoxinen abgefangen wird. Doch was  dann folgt, war unerwartet: Die Peroxiredoxine verwendeten das H2O2, um  damit andere Proteine zu oxidieren. Sie arbeiten also tatsächlich als  Fänger für H2O2-Moleküle &#8211; aber nicht um deren oxidative Wirkung zu  verhindern, sondern um diese in geregelten Bahnen auf ganz bestimmte  Ziele zu lenken. Im Gegensatz zu dem winzigen H2O2-Molekül können  Peroxiredoxine spezifisch mit anderen Proteinen wechselwirken. So sind  sie in der Lage, andere Proteine zielgenau zu oxidieren, und damit deren  Funktion zu steuern. Die oxidative Veränderung der Zielproteine ist  dabei nur vorübergehend und stellt keinen Schaden dar.  ..."

_Das ganze ist zwiespältig, wie immer in biologischen Prozessen. Es schützt gegen Entzündungsprozesse, begünstigt aber einige Krebsarten. Jetzt muss man abwägen, ob eine kurze Therapie gegen Viren sinnvoll ist. Aufprobieren sollte man es auch jedem Fall.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Das ist aber so ein Humbug wie Trumps Desinfektionsmittel oder Globulie.

Wasserstoffperoxid ist hoch ätzend.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber so ein Humbug wie Trumps Desinfektionsmittel oder Globulie.


Ich halte das Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum als Teil der Helmholtzgesellschaft für kompetenter als Deine Ansätze. Es geht um hoch verdünntes H2O2, was als Botenstoff wirkt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Ja im Körper bzw. sogar innerhalb einer Zelle und sicher nicht von außen.

Vielleicht solltest du Texte komplett lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja im Körper und sicher nicht von außen.


Von außen hat es früher erfolgreich gegen Entzündungend der Haut und  Wunden gewirkt, bis man es wegen Antibiotikas in Vergessenheit gerieten lies, was es innerlich macht, wird gerade erst erforscht. Das ist ziemlich neues Wissen, nachdem vor Jahren immer wieder über die böse Oxidation gesprochen wurde und die guten Oxidationsfänger. Vitamine machen das auch und werden als "die Guten" angesehen, weil sie freieradikale, also z.B. Atomaren Sauerstoff, wegfangen.

Es ist z.B. falsch, während einer Krankheit Vitamie zu schlucken. In der Regel reduzieren sie das Immunsystem, darum fühlen wir uns gesünder, weil der Körper enrgiespart und Fehlangriffe des Immunsystems zurückgehen. Die Bakterien und Viren können sich dann aber besser vermehren. Das kranke Tier isst nicht und dann fährt das Immunsystem mit sinkendem Vitamingehalt hoch. Skorbut, die alte Seemannskrankheit durch Vitaminmangel, ist eine Autoimmunreaktikon des Körpers.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Das ist einfach  nur absoluter Bullshit.

H2O2 kann nur zur Oberflächendesinfektion genutzt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja im Körper bzw. sogar innerhalb einer Zelle und sicher nicht von außen.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du Texte komplett lesen.


Es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Wege. Polter nicht Bullshit heraus, sondern verstehe, worum es geht. Äußerlich in hoher Dosis ist es Oxidationsmittel und tötet Keim, innerlich in sehr geringer Dosierung ist es ein Botenstoff, der z.B. Entzündungsprozesse reduziert. Krebszellen werfen H2O2 aus, um die Entzündungsreaktion zu reduzieren. Das schützt sie. Sobald es aber wie beim Coronavirus um Autoimmunreaktionen geht, die unsere Lunge und Organe schädigen, könnten H2O2 Gaben helfen. KÖNNTEN 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach  nur absoluter Bullshit.


Hast Du einen wissenschaftlichen Link dazu?

_".... Wasserstoffperoxid (ATC D08AX01 https://www.pharmawiki.ch/wiki/media/Link.gif) hat antiseptische und antibakterielle Eigenschaften gegen Krankheitskeime. Es ist reizend, oxidierend (z.T. reduzierend), bleichend und geruchsbeseitigend.  Es schäumt und reinigt Wunden auch mechanisch. Die Wirkungen halten nur  kurz an, sind abhängig von der Konzentration und beruhen auf der  Freisetzung von Sauerstoff. Wasserstoffperoxid wird zu Wasser und Sauerstoff abgebaut:

... __Wasserstoffperoxid wird medizinisch als Desinfektionsmittel  und zur Wundreinigung in Konzentrationen von 1.5 bis zu 6% eingesetzt.  Die Anwendung ist vor allem bei chronischen Wunden umstritten, weil es  die Wundheilung möglicherweise verzögert._
_Andererseits ist  Wasserstoffperoxid eine körpereigene Substanz mit zahlreichen positiven  Effekten. Es wird unter anderem auch als Mundspülung (z.B. 1.5%) und zur  Zahnaufhellung angewandt. Auch diese Verwendungen sind aufgrund der  möglichen unerwünschten Wirkungen nicht unbestritten. ..."_
https://www.pharmawiki.ch/wiki/index.php?wiki=wasserstoffperoxid


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Ja wenn du dir den Arm wegätzt, ist dann auch keine Wunde mehr drauf.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei Pyolysin. Da weiß ich das es zum einen wirkt und zum anderen auch die Heilung beschleunigt und Narbenbildung verringert.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sobald es aber wie beim Coronavirus um Autoimmunreaktionen geht, die unsere Lunge und Organe schädigen, könnten H2O2 Gaben helfen.



Können sie nicht, da sie gar nicht an das Ziel kommen ohne alles andere zu zerstören. 


Zumal die Ursache der Immunreaktion schon gefunden wurde. Zytokinsturm: Wie Corona Menschen toetet | MDR.DE
Das erklärt auch die Symptome bei den Kindern: Neuartige Entzuendung bei Corona: "Es hiess doch, Kinder seien nicht betroffen" | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.mdr.de/wissen/corona-immunsystem-gefaesse-entzuendung-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Überschießen der Immunabwehr wird zunächst zu viel Zytokin gebildet. Das Enzym soll im Körper eigentlich von Viren infizierte Zellen markieren, damit diese von weißen Blutkörperchen zerstört werden können. Bei einer Überreaktion werden aber auch viele gesunde Zellen markiert, wodurch das Immunsystem die Selbstzerstörung des Körpers einleitet. Im Lungengewebe, aber auch in anderen Organen und den Blutgefäßen, werden gesunde Zellen zerstört. Gewebe wird porös und Blut tritt aus den Adern in den Körper aus. Dadurch sinkt der Blutdruck, es kommt zur Unterversorgung des Körpers mit Sauerstoff und das Blut wird zunehmend sauer. In den Lungen sammelt sich Flüssigkeit, es kommt zur Lungenentzündung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht das Ordnungsamt, sondern das Gesundheitsamt ist für die Quarantäne-Anordnung zuständig.


Das Gesundheitsamt macht die allgemeinen Regeln,  aber eine Menge ist am Ende als Auslegung vom durchsetzenden Ordnungsamt abhängig.


----------



## Eckism (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja wenn du dir den Arm wegätzt, ist dann auch keine Wunde mehr drauf.
> 
> Da bleibe ich lieber bei Pyolysin. Da weiß ich das es zum einen wirkt und zum anderen auch die Heilung beschleunigt und Narbenbildung verringert.



Wasserstoffperoxid nimmt man wirklich zum desinfizieren von Wunden...saufen würde ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Zum Desinfizieren würde ich klassisch auf Ethanol setzen. Äußerlich natürlich.

Normalerweise ist das aber gar nicht nötig, wenn die Wunde nicht verschmutzt ist.


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2020)

Die Funktion in den Zellen funktioniert ja auch über Peroxiredoxine, die die oxidative Wirkung gezielt nutzen. Simples H2O2 ist der Quatsch der MMS Nutzer, die damit ihren Darm ausspülen oder die Geschlechtskrankheit "heilen".  (googled das besser nicht)


----------



## Adi1 (15. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer mehr zum Thema weiß, darf mit gerne links senden:
> außerliche Anwendung: Wasserstoffperoxid: Anwendungen und Heilerfolge eBook: Gartz, Jochen,
> Innerlich: Gezielte Oxidation steuert Zellfunktionen



Hm, wenn das so ein Wundermittel wäre,
wieso sollte es denn nur gegen das Coronavirus helfen,
und nicht gegen die "normale" Grippe?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Vor allem sollte man die Resultat von Jochen Gartz nicht zu ernst nehmen:


> Er tritt regelmäßig auf Tagungen und Kongressen mit Vorträgen zu psychedelischen Pilzen auf.



Mit solchen Rauschmitteln glaubt man auch, dass eine Injektion von auf 500 m/s beschleunigtem Blei gegen Kopfschmerzen hilft.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Mai 2020)

Wahrscheinlich ist durch knapp 7 Wochen "Stillhalten" bei
vielen das Hirn irgendwie eingetrocknet.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

*Orban will umstrittene Corona-Dekrete zurücknehmen*

_17:06 Uhr_
Ungarns Ministerpräsident Viktor Orban will die umstrittenen Vollmachten im Zuge der Bekämpfung der Corona-Pandemie abgeben. Er erwarte, dass die Sonderrechte der Regierung diesen Monat wieder abschafft würden, sagte er in Budapest.
Das Parlament hatte Orban im März das Recht eingeräumt, per Dekret zu regieren. Dies hatte scharfe Kritik der Opposition, von EU-Regierungen und von Nichtregierungs-Organisationen ausgelöst.
Nach einem Treffen mit dem serbischen Präsidenten Aleksandar Vucic sagte Orban, dies werde "allen die Gelegenheit geben, die Ungarn unfair kritisiert hätten, sich zu entschuldigen". Es gebe Grund, Ungarn für seinen Kampf gegen das Virus zu bewundern. Bisher verzeichnet das Land 3417 Corona-Infektionen und 442 Tote.


*Weitere Studie im Kreis Heinsberg geplant*

_16:54 Uhr_
Forscher der Uniklinik Bonn planen nach Angaben von Nordrhein-Westfalens Gesundheitsminister Karl-Josef Laumann eine weitere Studie im besonders vom Coronavirus betroffenen Kreis Heinsberg. Sie solle klären, wie lange eine Immunität bei Corona-Patienten anhält.
Die Landesregierung prüft derzeit, ob sie die Studie finanziell unterstützt. Vieles spreche dafür, sagte Laumann. Eine erste Studie von Forschern der Uniklinik unter Leitung des Virologen Hendrik Streeck hatte für Aufsehen aber auch Kritik an der Methodik und der Begleitung durch eine PR-Agentur gesorgt.


*Sterbefallzahlen auch Mitte April überdurchschnittlich*

_16:42 Uhr_
Wegen der Corona-Epidemie haben die Sterbefallzahlen in Deutschland auch in der dritten Aprilwoche deutlich höher als in den Vorjahren gelegen. In der 16. Kalenderwoche vom 13. bis zum 19. April starben mindestens 18.693 Menschen, wie das Statistische Bundesamt in Wiesbaden mitteilte. Das waren etwa acht Prozent mehr als der Durchschnitt der Jahre 2016 bis 2019.
Im Vergleich zur Vorwoche sanken die Sterbefälle allerdings um mehr als 1300. In der 15. Kalenderwoche vom 6. bis zum 12. April starben nach vorläufigen Zahlen mindestens 20.036 Menschen. Das waren knapp 2150 beziehungsweise zwölf Prozent mehr als im Durchschnitt der vergangenen vier Jahre. Die Abweichung zu den Vorjahren war in der 15. Kalenderwoche bislang auch am größten. Bereits seit Ende März starben den Statistikern zufolge wegen der Corona-Epidemie in Deutschland im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren deutlich mehr Menschen.
Der Trend deutet demnach auf eine Übersterblichkeit im Zusammenhang mit der Covid-19-Pandemie hin, weil die Sterbefallzahlen in dieser Jahreszeit aufgrund der ausklingenden Grippewelle normalerweise von Woche zu Woche abnehmen. Im europäischen Vergleich ist die Übersterblichkeit in Deutschland bislang aber gering.

Coronavirus-Liveblog: ++ Sterbefallzahl auch Mitte April ueberdurchschnittlich ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

So ist das halt in der Diktatur.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So ist das halt in der Diktatur.



Ja klar und im Vergleich ist unser System ja vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser.
Hier gibt es auch Notverordnungen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2020)

Und es gibt Gerichte, die alles überprüfen und auch mal was ändern.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch Notverordnungen.


Die beschließt aber nicht der Bundespräsident.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und es gibt Gerichte, die alles überprüfen und auch mal was ändern.



Und im Zweifel ordentlich auf die Finger hauen: VGH Mannheim: Diesel-Zwangsgeld geht an private Organisation | LTO.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und es gibt Gerichte, die alles überprüfen und auch mal was ändern.



Gibt es in den USA auch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die beschließt aber nicht der Bundespräsident.


Wie die Person, die die beschließt, genannt wird, ist Nebensache.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Mai 2020)

Novartis-Chef daempft Corona-Impfstoff-Hoffnungen | GMX


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie die Person, die die beschließt, genannt wird, ist Nebensache.



Es ist hier eben keine einzelne Person, sondern der Bundestag, der Gesetze beschließt.

Und danach schaut der Bundesrat meistens nochmal drüber:
Beschluesse im Bundesrat: Pandemiegesetz, Gutscheine und Zuckerverbot | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hm, wenn das so ein Wundermittel wäre,


Ein Wundermittel ist es garantiert nicht, nenn es Strohhalm. Es gibt sehr viele Bereiche, die wir mit unserer auf Profit ausgerichteten pharmazeutischen Forschung nicht weiter beleuchten. Was hätte ein Pharmakonzern an einem Mittel auf H2O2 Basis, für das mach keinen Pfifferling bezahlen müsste? Da wird dann lieber das teure Remdesivir erforscht. 

Nimm z.B. den russischen und ukrainischen Weg der Phagentherapie gegen Bakterien und Amöben. Das ist aufwendig und sehr individuell, zum Teil aber mit grandiosen Ergebnissen. Wird bei uns im Westen so gut wie gar nicht weiter erforscht. Da werden den Leuten lieber die Darmflora zerstörende Antibiotika gegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Wozu Strohalm? Einfach die Auflagen einhalten und Infektionen zu vermeiden.

Die Forscher müssen jetzt schauen, wodurch Zytokin reguliert wird.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. Mai 2020)

*In Österreich wurden wieder großflächig Corona-Tests von Menschen in kritischer Infrastruktur durchgeführt.* 

Resultat:
Ein "verseuchtes" wichtiges Post-Logistikzentrum in Hagenbrunn bei Wien, mit (inzwischen) knapp 80 noch - oder bereits in der Vergangenheit infizierten Mitarbeitern - zum Teil ohne Symptome,
die das Virus aber auch selbst ohne Wissen weiterverbreitet haben. Das Bundesheer hat nun einen ABC-Abwehrzug abgestellt, der die ganze Anlage desinfizieren soll.

Derweil stapeln sich die Pakete und Briefe aus dem In- und Ausland, können aber nicht weiter transportiert werden. Dazu kommt eine "Explosion" an Online-Bestellungen seit zwei Wochen,
die _"in ihrer Intensität nur mit Weihnachten zu vergleichen ist"_. Um diesen Stau aufzulösen, muss jetzt ebenfalls das Militär ran.

Heer &#8222;uebernimmt&#8220; Post-Verteilzentrum - noe.ORF.at

(Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, wo meine bestellten Schallplatten abgeblieben sind. Postsendungen gehen nämlich auf dem Weg zu mir, fast immer über Hagenbrunn...)
------------



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "Slowenien hat nach einem erheblichen Rückgang der Ansteckungszahlen die Coronavirus-Pandemie für beendet erklärt"


Die Pandemie ist zu Ende? In deren Traumwelt vielleicht. 
Weltweit kommen seit Wochen täglich 50.000 bis 100.000 bestätigte Neuinfektionen hinzu und die Todeszahlen steigen um 1000 bis 5000 pro Tag.

Davon abgesehen kann nur die WHO eine Pandemie offiziell für beendet erklären, wenn weltweit keine oder kaum mehr Fälle auftreten.
Slowenien hat die Ansteckungsrate im eigenen Land reduziert und teilweise eingedämmt - schön. Aber verschwunden ist die Krankheit nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist keine Wuchermiete, das ist eine vernünftige Miete für ein Gewerbeobjekt in einer Stadt.
> Was denkste was eine Konzerthalle in der Stadt so an Miete kostet, wenn schon die Wohneinheiten 10-15€/m² kalt zahlen?



Lass mal überlegen, was könnte man im Moment für die Neuvermietung einer Konzerthalle verlangen, in der keine Konzerte stattfinden dürfen und in der niemand Konzerte besuchen möchte... hmm ... 0 €? Wenn sie eine hübsche Inneneinrichtung hat vielleicht die Miete eines größeren Fotostudios. Allerdings umgelegt auf 1-2 Sessions im Monat, weil es im Moment viel weniger Bedarf an Werbefotografie gibt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kannst du ja mal versuchen solche Mieten gerichtlich durchzusetzen. Bin ich mal gespannt, was der BGH dazu sagt.
> Denn gerade in den Großstädten gilt der Mietspiegel.



Mietspiegel für Event-Locations? An was soll sich den die Miete einer Sportarena orientieren? An den anderen 0 in der Stadt? 




Eckism schrieb:


> Für Kurzreisen gibt es zumindest in Deutschland keine Quarantäne, glaub ich.



Innerhalb Deutschlands gibt es mittlerweile gar keine Beschränkungen mehr. Aus dem Ausland aber weiterhin, solange man keinem Sonderfall angehört (Pendler nach Frankreich), aber das ändert sich ja demnächst.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss man halt genügend Urlaub einplanen, um da vorne und hinten zwei Wochen Quarantäne zu haben.



Ja, das müsste mein Chef mal einplanen, dass ich vier Wochen mehr Urlaub dieses Jahr brauche 



> Aber ich würde eher raten den Urlaub komplett ins nächste Jahr zu schieben.



Das werden Arbeitgeber genausowenig mitmachen, viele haben es ihren Mitarbeitern schon verboten, früher angemeldeten Urlaub im März/April zu verschieben.




Poulton schrieb:


> Ist für manche Urlaub nur dann Urlaub, wenn man irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rumpimmelt?  Besorgt euch einen Kleingarten.



Ich fahre nicht in den Urlaub um noch mehr zu tun zu haben und noch mehr Deutschtümelei ertragen zu müssen...
Und selbstdiejenigen, die das mögen, dürften schnell feststellen, dass Kleingärten nicht auf Bäumen wachsen und nicht für 3 Wochen im Jahr gemietet werden können.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn dir 4 Wochen lang deine Kinder auf der Pelle hocken, wirst du das anders sehen.



Das hätte man sich halt 9 bis 225 Monate vorher überlegen müssen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber so ein Humbug wie Trumps Desinfektionsmittel oder Globulie.
> 
> Wasserstoffperoxid ist hoch ätzend.



Tjo. Die einen färben sich damit die Haare, andere treiben Abfangjäger damit an und wieder andere spritzen es sich in die Venen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich halte das Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum als Teil der Helmholtzgesellschaft für kompetenter als Deine Ansätze. Es geht um hoch verdünntes H2O2, was als Botenstoff wirkt.



Bei Krebs mögen Botenstoffe sinnvoll sein, weil das Grundproblem das Fehlverhalten einiger Zellen und die fehlende Reaktion anderer darauf ist. Aber bei eine Infektion ist in der Regel kein Steuerungsfehler des Körpers.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Mai 2020)

https://www.nordkurier.de/aus-aller-welt/freut-euch-bloss-nicht-auf-die-kita-oeffnungen-1439377805.html?amp


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> (Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, wo meine bestellten Schallplatten abgeblieben sind. Postsendungen gehen nämlich auf dem Weg zu mir, fast immer über Hagenbrunn...)



Das solltest du doch auch in der Sendungsverfolgung sehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Für Kurzreisen gibt es zumindest in Deutschland keine Quarantäne, glaub ich.
> 
> 
> Innerhalb Deutschlands gibt es mittlerweile gar keine Beschränkungen mehr. Aus dem Ausland aber weiterhin, solange man keinem Sonderfall angehört (Pendler nach Frankreich), aber das ändert sich ja demnächst.



Das stimmt nicht. In einigen Bundesländern wie Sachsen Anhalt sind Touristische Reisen weiter untersagt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Während Ferienhäuser und -wohnungen seit dem 15. Mai wieder öffnen dürfen, bleibt das Einreiseverbot nach Sachsen-Anhalt aus touristischen Gründen weiter verboten. Spätestens mit der Fortschreibung der 6. Eindämmungsverordnung, die am 26.05.2020 im Kabinett beschlossen werden soll, wird es weitere Informationen geben, ab welchem Zeitpunkt wieder Gäste aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet nach Sachsen-Anhalt reisen können.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2020)

> bleibt das Einreiseverbot nach Sachsen-Anhalt aus touristischen Gründen weiter verboten


Bei dem Abschnitt weint Konrad Duden. Das Einreiseverbot bleibt weiter verboten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei dem Abschnitt weint Konrad Duden. Das Einreiseverbot bleibt weiter verboten.



Ist doch grammatikalisch völlig ok.
Das Verbot bleibt verboten, darf also nicht eingeführt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

War mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. 


Corona-Schutzverordnung-Verstöße werden in Sachsen immer noch strafrechtlich verfolgt:


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/bautzen/bautzen-hoyerswerda-kamenz/streit-in-wartha-waffenarsenal-entdeckt-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der Anzeige wegen Bedrohung sowie der mutmaßlichen Verstöße gemäß des Waffengesetzes gegen den 52-Jährigen, erwartet *alle drei Beteiligten eine Anzeige bezüglich der Nichteinhaltung der Corona-Schutzverordnung.*




Außer den AfD-Wählern sind fast alle für die aktuellen Maßnahmen und gegen die Corona-Proteste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Politbarometer: Mehrheit fuer vollstaendige Grenzoeffnung in EU - ZDFheute


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Krebs mögen Botenstoffe sinnvoll sein, weil das Grundproblem das Fehlverhalten einiger Zellen und die fehlende Reaktion anderer darauf ist. Aber bei eine Infektion ist in der Regel kein Steuerungsfehler des Körpers.


Doch, es scheint bei Corona eine Überreaktion des Immunsystems zu geben und genau das zerstört Lungengewebe.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Die hat aber mit deinem Quatsch nicht zutun. 

Lese doch endlich mal die richtigen Artikel.+


Edit:

EU-Behörde warnt vor lebensbedrohlicher Kinderkrankheit_22:17 Uhr_
In Europa gibt es laut einer EU-Behörde eine neue, lebensbedrohliche Kinder-Krankheit, von der unklar ist, ob sie mit dem Corona-Virus im Zusammenhang steht. Bislang seien 230 Kinder in Europa daran erkrankt und zwei gestorben, hieß es in einem Bericht der EU-Behörde für Krankheitsvorsorge (ECDC). Die kleinen Patienten litten dabei unter Fieber und Entzündungen, die dem bekannten Kawasaki-Sydrom oder dem toxischen Schocksyndrom ähnelten.
In Genf sagte der Direktor der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO), Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, er rufe Kliniken in aller Welt zur Wachsamkeit auf. Sie müssten mit den nationalen Gesundheitsbehörden und der WHO zusammenarbeiten, um die Krankheit besser zu verstehen.
Eines der verstorbenen Kinder kommt aus Frankreich. Der Neunjährige starb nach Angaben von Ärzten in der vergangenen Woche in Marseille. Er war mit dem Coronavirus in Kontakt gekommen, hatte aber keine Symptome gezeigt. Französische Wissenschafter hatten am Donnerstag erklärt, in einer Pariser Klinik seien zwischen dem 27. April und dem 7. Mai 17 Kinder mit Kawasaki-ähnlichen Symptomen behandelt worden. Das andere verstorbene Kind kam aus Großbritannien.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So ist das halt in der Diktatur.



Dann sollte man konsequent handeln ...

Der Postillon: "Ich will nicht mehr in dieser Diktatur leben!": Immer mehr Corona-Demonstranten wandern nach Nordkorea aus


----------



## muadib (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> War mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> 
> Corona-Schutzverordnung-Verstöße werden in Sachsen immer noch strafrechtlich verfolgt:
> ...



Immer schön zu sehen, wie häufig durch sorgfältig ausgewählte Fragen versucht wird, ein verzerrtes Bild abzuliefern um dann behaupten zu können, die Menschen sagen uns, wir haben alles richtig gemacht.

Dort wird, mangels alternativer Fragen, der Eindruck vermittelt, 66% der Bürger würden die vorhandenen Maßnahmen als angemessen betrachten. Würde man als Antwortoption z.B. unausgewogen oder nicht durchdacht, zur Verfügung stellen, dürfte sich das Umfrageergebnis deutlich ändern, aber das ist wahrscheinlich unerwünscht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Warum? Wenn es einem zu viel war oder zu wenig kann man das ja antworten. 
Die Fragen müssen einfach sein, um ein klares Bild abzuliefern.

Und die deutliche Mehrheit sagt, die Maßnahmen sind richtig.


----------



## seahawk (16. Mai 2020)

Wer glaubt schon Umfragen der Staatsmedien?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Es sind keine Staatsmedien. Und die Umfragen sind schon zuverlässig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sind keine Staatsmedien. Und die Umfragen sind schon zuverlässig.


Da hocken politiknahe Leute drinnen, da besteht sehr wohl Einfluss.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Die Umfragen werden aber trotzdem ganz normal durchgeführt.



> *Die Umfrage zum Politbarometer ...*
> 
> ... wurde wie immer von der Mannheimer Forschungsgruppe Wahlen durchgeführt. Die Interviews wurden in der Zeit vom 12. bis 14. Mai 2020 bei 1.282 zufällig ausgewählten Wahlberechtigten telefonisch erhoben. Dabei werden sowohl Festnetz- als auch Mobilfunknummern berücksichtigt. Die Befragung ist repräsentativ für die wahlberechtigte Bevölkerung in Deutschland. Der Fehlerbereich beträgt bei einem Anteilswert von 40 Prozent rund +/- drei Prozentpunkte und bei einem Anteilswert von 10 Prozent rund +/- zwei Prozentpunkte. Daten zur politischen Stimmung: CDU/CSU: 42 Prozent, SPD: 16 Prozent, AfD: 6 Prozent, FDP: 4 Prozent, Linke: 9 Prozent, Grüne: 20 Prozent. Das nächste Politbarometer sendet das ZDF am Freitag, den 29. Mai 2020. Weitere Informationen zur Methodik der Umfrage und zu den genauen Frageformulierungen finden Sie auch auf Forschungsgruppe Wahlen > Startseite.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Mai 2020)

Läuft bei den Only  Privatrechtlich Fernsehenguys.

 Silvio Berlusconi´s Mediaset hat  um 4 prozent auf 24,2 Prozent der Aktien von ProSiebenSat.1 Media aufgestockt . Erhöht sich bestimmt die erstklassige Doku und Reportage Angebote und weniger Two and Half man Wiederholungen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Brasilien: Hunderte Ureinwohner angesteckt_13:10 Uhr_
Von der Coronavirus-Ausbreitung seien inzwischen 38 indigene Völker betroffen, meldet die Vereinigung der Ureinwohner Apib. Das Virus erreiche mit "beängstigender Geschwindigkeit" alle Gebiete der Ureinwohner. Laut Apib haben sich mehr als 440 Ureinwohner mit dem Virus angesteckt, 92 seien bereits an den Folgen gestorben. Betroffen sind demnach vor allem die Stämme im Bundesstaat Amazonas wie etwa die Parque das Tribos, deren Chef Messias Kokama an Covid-19 starb. Aber auch bei den Stämmen im Süden des Landes seien Infektionsfälle aufgetreten. Nach Angaben der Nichtregierungsorganisation Survival International sorgt die Epidemie zugleich dafür, dass illegale Holzfäller und Goldschürfer "mit Rückendeckung der Regierung" zunehmend auf die Gebiete der Ureinwohner vordringen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Brasilien: Hunderte Ureinwohner angesteckt*.


Das ist das Ziel des rechtsextremen Präsidenten. Die stören ihn nur.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Brasilien: Hunderte Ureinwohner angesteckt_13:10 Uhr_
> Von der Coronavirus-Ausbreitung seien inzwischen 38 indigene Völker betroffen, meldet die Vereinigung der Ureinwohner Apib. Das Virus erreiche mit "beängstigender Geschwindigkeit" alle Gebiete der Ureinwohner. Laut Apib haben sich mehr als 440 Ureinwohner mit dem Virus angesteckt, 92 seien bereits an den Folgen gestorben. Betroffen sind demnach vor allem die Stämme im Bundesstaat Amazonas wie etwa die Parque das Tribos, deren Chef Messias Kokama an Covid-19 starb. Aber auch bei den Stämmen im Süden des Landes seien Infektionsfälle aufgetreten. Nach Angaben der Nichtregierungsorganisation Survival International sorgt die Epidemie zugleich dafür, dass illegale Holzfäller und Goldschürfer "mit Rückendeckung der Regierung" zunehmend auf die Gebiete der Ureinwohner vordringen.



Freie Markt macht sich dort sowieso breit, die können woanders gehen


----------



## Mahoy (16. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Dort wird, mangels alternativer Fragen, der Eindruck vermittelt, 66% der Bürger würden die vorhandenen Maßnahmen als angemessen betrachten. Würde man als Antwortoption z.B. unausgewogen oder nicht durchdacht, zur Verfügung stellen, dürfte sich das Umfrageergebnis deutlich ändern, aber das ist wahrscheinlich unerwünscht.



Was ist denn das schon wieder für ein Unsinn? Was soll sich denn durch deine Fragestellung ändern?

66% der Befragten bejahten die Frage, ob sie die jetzt geltenden staatlichen Corona-Maßnahmen für *richtig* halten. Diese zwei Drittel werden Maßnahmen, die sie für richtig halten, auch dann nicht als "unausgewogen" oder "nicht durchdacht" bewerten, wenn diese Optionen zur Auswahl stehen, weil das keine möglichen Co-Kategorien von "richtig" sind.
Lediglich jene 17% der Befragten, welche die Maßnahmen für *übertrieben* halten, kann man fragen, *warum* sie dieser Meinung sind. Dann wären "unausgewogen" oder "nicht durchdacht" eine Verfeinerung des Ergebnisses.

Erwartest du ernsthaft, dass da jemand "Ich halte die Maßnahmen für richtig, allerdings für nicht durchdacht und unausgewogen!" antworten würde?
Das klappt vielleicht bei einigen Typen in deiner Filterblase, die mit lediglich zwei Hirnzellen jonglieren müssen, aber die Mehrheit der Deutschen ist trotz etwaiger kognitiver Defizite und merkwürdiger Eigenheiten durchaus in der Lage, ihre Meinung klar zu äußern. Insbesondere dann, wenn man ihnen die einfache Frage stellt, ob sie derzeit geltende Maßnahmen für richtig, übertrieben oder zu schwach halten.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus und Arbeitsplatz, mal gucken was man dagegen tun können.^^ geht anscheinend schnell die Infektionen 
Kreis Heinsberg: Corona-Ausbruch in Paketzentrum  | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Zumindest wenn man so dicht zusammen hockt.
Wobei sich doch solche Logistik-Anlagen eigentlich hoch automatisieren lassen, wie die Präsentation von Nvidia gezeigt hat.
Dann müsste da gar keiner mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2020)

An irgend einem Punkt muss das Zeug vom Band ins Fahrzeug und anders herum. Dafür gibt es kaum Automatisierung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Brasilien: Hunderte Ureinwohner angesteckt_13:10 Uhr_
> Von der Coronavirus-Ausbreitung seien inzwischen 38 indigene Völker betroffen, meldet die Vereinigung der Ureinwohner Apib. Das Virus erreiche mit "beängstigender Geschwindigkeit" alle Gebiete der Ureinwohner. Laut Apib haben sich mehr als 440 Ureinwohner mit dem Virus angesteckt, 92 seien bereits an den Folgen gestorben. Betroffen sind demnach vor allem die Stämme im Bundesstaat Amazonas wie etwa die Parque das Tribos, deren Chef Messias Kokama an Covid-19 starb. Aber auch bei den Stämmen im Süden des Landes seien Infektionsfälle aufgetreten. Nach Angaben der Nichtregierungsorganisation Survival International sorgt die Epidemie zugleich dafür, dass illegale Holzfäller und Goldschürfer "mit Rückendeckung der Regierung" zunehmend auf die Gebiete der Ureinwohner vordringen.



Ich hasse es langsam, in Zusammenhang mit Corona recht zu behalten. 


Spoiler






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> DKK007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dike Infektionszahlen in den USA liegen mittlerweile bei knapp 100.000.
> ...










Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ist denn das schon wieder für ein Unsinn? Was soll sich denn durch deine Fragestellung ändern?
> 
> 66% der Befragten bejahten die Frage, ob sie die jetzt geltenden staatlichen Corona-Maßnahmen für *richtig* halten. Diese zwei Drittel werden Maßnahmen, die sie für richtig halten, auch dann nicht als "unausgewogen" oder "nicht durchdacht" bewerten, wenn diese Optionen zur Auswahl stehen, weil das keine möglichen Co-Kategorien von "richtig" sind.
> Lediglich jene 17% der Befragten, welche die Maßnahmen für *übertrieben* halten, kann man fragen, *warum* sie dieser Meinung sind. Dann wären "unausgewogen" oder "nicht durchdacht" eine Verfeinerung des Ergebnisses.



Nö, auch das sind keine Unterkategorien von "übertrieben" und auch nicht von "zu wenig". Man kann das Ausmaß der aktuellen Maßnahmen für genau angemessen halten, aber die Maßnahmen selbst für die falschen. Dann passt gar keine Antwortmöglichkeit, was in Umfragen meist zu "kreuz ich halt das mittlere an" führt, obwohl diese Leute die aktuellen Maßnahmen definitiv nicht als "richtig" erachten. Ich wäre in dem gleichen Dilemma gewesen, wenn man mich vor 3-4 Wochen gefragt hätte.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das solltest du doch auch in der Sendungsverfolgung sehen.


Leider gibt es nicht bei jeder Sendung eine Sendungsverfolgung, bzw. hat der Versender keine übermittelt.
Oder man bekommt erst am Zustellungstag eine SMS von der Post, mit der Nummer. Werde am Montag nachfragen.

Nachdem ich bei dem Plattengschäft aber schon öfter bestellt habe - mit Sendungsverfolgung - weiß ich bereits, dass diese Packerl immer über Hagenbrunn gehen.
Auch wenn Linz -> Wien/Hagenbrunn -> Herzogenburg -> Krems etwas unlogisch ist, da Krems genau zwischen Linz und Wien liegt. 
Aber scheinbar gibt es keinen Direkttransport, sondern es geht nur über ein Verteilzentrum.

Apropos Verteilzentrum: In Hückelhofen / NRW hat es einen DPD Standort erwischt.

---------
*Corona-Demo in Berlin - Samstag, 16.05.2020:*
&#8222;Befreit euch von Massenmedien&#8220;, tanzt er, &#8222;der Virus existiert nicht&#8220;
Corona scheint irgendwie auch ein globaler Intelligenztest zu sein...

---------

*Und zur slowenischen Grenzöffnung:*
_Sloweniens Premier relativiert Grenzöffnung
Der slowenische Ministerpräsident Janez Jansa hat die am gestrigen Freitag erfolgte 
komplette Aufhebung der Einreisebeschränkungen für EU-Bürger in Slowenien relativiert. 
"Es gibt keine allgemeine Öffnung der Grenze zu Italien (und auch Ö(sterreich), U(ngarn)), 
weil das nur eine bilaterale Maßnahme sein kann", twitterte Jansa am Samstag._


----------



## Mahoy (16. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, auch das sind keine Unterkategorien von "übertrieben" und auch nicht von "zu wenig". Man kann das Ausmaß der aktuellen Maßnahmen für genau angemessen halten, aber die Maßnahmen selbst für die falschen. Dann passt gar keine Antwortmöglichkeit, was in Umfragen meist zu "kreuz ich halt das mittlere an" führt, obwohl diese Leute die aktuellen Maßnahmen definitiv nicht als "richtig" erachten. Ich wäre in dem gleichen Dilemma gewesen, wenn man mich vor 3-4 Wochen gefragt hätte.


[/quote]

Man beachte die Fragestellung: "Jetzt geltende staatliche Corona-Maßnahmen sind übertrieben / richtig / zu schwach."
Die Fragestellung schließt Umfang und Art der Maßnahmen ein.

Jemand, der nur mit der Art oder nur mit Umfang unzufrieden ist, hat zwar tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit, dies explizit zu äußern, kann sich jedoch immer noch dafür entscheiden, entweder Art oder Umfang entweder für übertrieben oder zu schwach zu bewerten - je nachdem, was ihn gerade am stärksten beschäftigt.

Entscheidend ist bei allgemeinen Umfragen immer die Intensität: Sicherlich wird es Leute geben, die beispielsweise die Art der Maßnahmen für angemessen halten, aber meinetwegen mit dem Umfang zu krass ist. Dann kommt es darauf an, wie stark die vom Umfang ausgehende Störung ist. Wem dieser heftig an die Nieren geht, wird sich nicht für "richtig" entscheiden, sondern für "übertrieben" - auch dann, wenn er keine Einwände gegen die Art der Maßnahmen an sich hat.

Im Übrigen wird die allgemeine Frage durch Detailfragen angereichert. Sonst wüsste das Polit-Barometer schwerlich, dass die größte Unzufriedenheit im Bereich Schulunterricht und Kinderbetreuung herrscht. Und diese wird nicht nur bei den 17% herrschen, welche die Maßnahmen *grundsätzlich* für übertrieben halten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weiss ich nicht, sie dürfen ja weiterhin nicht ins Stadion und sich Prügeln oder ihre aufgestauten Aggressionen loswerden, insoweit werden wir wohl noch einige bei "Corona" Demos sehen, irgendwie müssen die sich ja beschäftigen.


Dann rottet sich ja genau die richtige Klientel aus.

Ein kleiner Selbständiger darf nicht arbeiten und die Milliardenindustrie rollt wieder?
Was für eine Menschenverachtung!


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Der Nachfolger wird dann sicher wieder mehr zahlen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann rottet sich ja genau die richtige Klientel aus.



Das Problem ist nur die Frage, wie viele Unschuldige sie dabei mit in den Tod nehmen. 

Bisher sind auch noch keine Infektionen mit Bezug zu den Demos vermeldet worden. 

Aber dann können die Corona-Leugner zumindest nicht mehr sagen, sie haben noch nie einen mit Corona gesehen / kennen keinen, wenn dann ein Fünftel der Teilnehmer im Krankenhaus liegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2020)

Die großen Demos waren vor knapp einer Woche. Wer sich da angesteckt hat, spürt erst Mitte dieser Woche die Symptome, bekommt dann (auch wegen Feiertag) nicht sofort einen Test und ehe die Ergebnisse vorliegen und in der Statistik drin sind, haben wir Ende Mai.

Anfang Juni folgen dann die privaten Fußballpartys, Mitte bis Ende Juni der zweite Shutdown. (Mal gucken, ob ich mit dieser Vorhersage zur Abwechslung mal meilenweit daneben liege.)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Man beachte die Fragestellung: "Jetzt geltende staatliche Corona-Maßnahmen sind übertrieben / richtig / zu schwach."
> Die Fragestellung schließt Umfang und Art der Maßnahmen ein.
> 
> Jemand, der nur mit der Art oder nur mit Umfang unzufrieden ist, hat zwar tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit, dies explizit zu äußern, kann sich jedoch immer noch dafür entscheiden, entweder Art oder Umfang entweder für übertrieben oder zu schwach zu bewerten - je nachdem, was ihn gerade am stärksten beschäftigt.



Nö, die Wahl hat er vom Wortlaut her eben nicht. "übertrieben" und "zu schwach" sind quantitative Angaben. "richtig" ist dagegen eine qualitative und befindet sich nicht zwischen "übertrieben" und "zu schach", sondern ist der Endpunkt der quer verlaufenden Dimension "falsch" (bzw., da dieses Wort uneindeutig ist, besser "unpassend") bis eben "richtig". Man hat drei Seiten eines Quadrates zur Auswahl gestellt, dabei wird dessen Dimension durch die vier Ecken definiert: "übertrieben, aber der Art nach richtig" + "zu schwach, aber der Art nach richtig", "übertrieben und der Art nach unpassend" + "zu schwach und der Art nach unpassend". Möchte man auf der quantitativen Achse zusätzlich noch eine mittlere Option anbieten (auf der qualitativen macht das keinen Sinn: Wo liegt die Mitte zwischen "richtig" und "falsch"?), bräucht es zusätzlich noch "vom Umfang her richtig aber der Art nach unpassend" und "vom Umfang her richtig und der Art nach richtig".

Letzteres ist die einzige Option, die tatsächlich zur Auswahl steht ("richtig" als Kurzform von "richtig + richtig"). Selbst in einer Population mit genau gleich verteilten Meinungen zu allen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten hätte "richtig" also die meisten Stimmen auf sich versammelt, einfach weil alle anderen erstmal gestutzt und dann teilweise gar keine Antwort gegeben hätten. "übertrieben, aber der Art nach richtig" und "übertrieben und der Art nach unpassend" haben vermutlich trotzdem größtenteils teilgenommen, weil "übertrieben" ihrer Einstellung ja nicht widerspricht, aber gegebenenfalls haben einige davon auch "richtig" angegeben, weil ihnen die Qualität der Maßnahmen wichtiger als die Qualität erschien. (Gleiches gilt für die Kombinatioenn mit "zu schwach"). Aber "vom Umfang her richtig aber der Art nach unpassend" stand gar nicht zur Auswahl.



> Entscheidend ist bei allgemeinen Umfragen immer die Intensität:



Nur wenn man quantitative Fragen stellt, was eigentlich sogar eher die Ausnahme ist. Wie willst du auf die Frage "Welche Partei würden sie wählen ..." mit einer Intensität antworten?



> Im Übrigen wird die allgemeine Frage durch Detailfragen angereichert. Sonst wüsste das Polit-Barometer schwerlich, dass die größte Unzufriedenheit im Bereich Schulunterricht und Kinderbetreuung herrscht. Und diese wird nicht nur bei den 17% herrschen, welche die Maßnahmen *grundsätzlich* für übertrieben halten.



Ob da "die größte Unzufriedenheit" herrscht, kann ich aus den Zahlen nicht herauslesen. Erst recht nicht "Unzufriedenheit mit Coronamaßnahmen". Und das wird auch vom Politbarometer nicht behauptet. Die Aussage lautet, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen die Maßnahmen für Unterricht beziehungsweise Kinderbetreuung für zu gering hält. Das ist eine komplett andere Fragestellung. Viele hätte da schon vor Corona mit "reicht nicht" geantwortet...
Einen Rückschluss auf die Zufriedenheit mit Corona-Maßnahmen allgemein lässt sich daraus auch schon alleine deswegen nicht ableiten, weil man nicht weiß, wie wichtig Schule und Betreuung dem Einzelnen sind. Und auch nicht, ob er den Mangel in Bezug zum Ist-Zustand oder in Bezug zu seinem Wunsch-Zustand beurteilt. Ich z.B. finde, dass es viel zuwenig Betreuungsmöglichkeiten gibt, WENN man alle Menschen dazu zwingt, ihren Arbeitsort aufzusuchen, wie das aktuell der Fall ist. Aber ich fände das aktuelle Betreuungsniveau okay, wenn die allgemeinen Corona-Maßnahmen versuchen würde, möglichst wenig Leute 8-9 Stunden am Tag in Infektionszentren zu stecken. Quantitativ sehe ich also auch hier keinen Nachbesserungsbedarf, sondern wieder nur qualitativ in der Ausgestaltung der derzeitigen Situation. Und auf meine Zufriedenheit mit den Coronamaßnahmen insgesamt hat das wiederum gar keinen Einfluss, weil mir die Sache mangels eigener Blagen weitestgehend am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht bzw. auf einem Niveau mit einer ganzen Reihe weiterer Gruppen steht, die auch gerade nicht die Behandlung erfahren, die sie verdient hätten.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> An irgend einem Punkt muss das Zeug vom Band ins Fahrzeug und anders herum. Dafür gibt es kaum Automatisierung.


Ich glaube eher die haben sich im Pausenraum oder so infiziert. Nicht beim beladen der Fahrzeuge.
Aber wissen tu ichs nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

>
In Sachsen ist die Schulpflicht für Grundschüler weiter ausgesetzt. Die müssen also nicht zur Schule. 
Nach Eilverfahren in Leipzig: Grundschueler duerfen weiter zu Hause bleiben | MDR.DE





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob da "die größte Unzufriedenheit" herrscht, kann ich aus den Zahlen nicht herauslesen. Erst recht nicht "Unzufriedenheit mit Coronamaßnahmen". Und das wird auch vom Politbarometer nicht behauptet. Die Aussage lautet, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen die Maßnahmen für Unterricht beziehungsweise Kinderbetreuung für zu gering hält. Das ist eine komplett andere Fragestellung. Viele hätte da schon vor Corona mit "reicht nicht" geantwortet...
> Einen Rückschluss auf die Zufriedenheit mit Corona-Maßnahmen allgemein lässt sich daraus auch schon alleine deswegen nicht ableiten, weil man nicht weiß, wie wichtig Schule und Betreuung dem Einzelnen sind. Und auch nicht, ob er den Mangel in Bezug zum Ist-Zustand oder in Bezug zu seinem Wunsch-Zustand beurteilt. Ich z.B. finde, dass es viel zuwenig Betreuungsmöglichkeiten gibt, WENN man alle Menschen dazu zwingt, ihren Arbeitsort aufzusuchen, wie das aktuell der Fall ist. Aber ich fände das aktuelle Betreuungsniveau okay, wenn die allgemeinen Corona-Maßnahmen versuchen würde, möglichst wenig Leute 8-9 Stunden am Tag in Infektionszentren zu stecken. Quantitativ sehe ich also auch hier keinen Nachbesserungsbedarf, sondern wieder nur qualitativ in der Ausgestaltung der derzeitigen Situation. Und auf meine Zufriedenheit mit den Coronamaßnahmen insgesamt hat das wiederum gar keinen Einfluss, weil mir die Sache mangels eigener Blagen weitestgehend am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht bzw. auf einem Niveau mit einer ganzen Reihe weiterer Gruppen steht, die auch gerade nicht die Behandlung erfahren, die sie verdient hätten.



Deswegen ist dort auch der Anteil "Weiß nicht" bzw. kann ich nicht beurteilen / habe keine Meinung dazu besonders hoch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die großen Demos waren vor knapp einer Woche. Wer sich da angesteckt hat, spürt erst Mitte dieser Woche die Symptome, bekommt dann (auch wegen Feiertag) nicht sofort einen Test und ehe die Ergebnisse vorliegen und in der Statistik drin sind, haben wir Ende Mai.



Wobei es durchaus sein könnte das man in diesen Tagen zufällig den Patient 0 (in Bezug zur Demo) positiv testet und dann weiß, das er möglicherweise die anderen auf der Demo angesteckt hat. 
Dabei könnte es natürlich auch mehrere Patienten 0 geben, von denen wohl auch nicht alle getestet werden. 

So meinte ich das mit Corona-Infektionen in Bezug zu den Demos. 

Und es gibt die illegalen Demos nicht erst seit einer Woche sondern seit mindestens 3-4 Wochen. Aber am Anfang waren die natürlich noch kleiner.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, die Wahl hat er vom Wortlaut her eben nicht. "übertrieben" und "zu schwach" sind quantitative Angaben. "richtig" ist dagegen eine qualitative und befindet sich nicht zwischen "übertrieben" und "zu schach", sondern ist der Endpunkt der quer verlaufenden Dimension "falsch" (bzw., da dieses Wort uneindeutig ist, besser "unpassend") bis eben "richtig". Man hat drei Seiten eines Quadrates zur Auswahl gestellt, dabei wird dessen Dimension durch die vier Ecken definiert: "übertrieben, aber der Art nach richtig" + "zu schwach, aber der Art nach richtig", "übertrieben und der Art nach unpassend" + "zu schwach und der Art nach unpassend". Möchte man auf der quantitativen Achse zusätzlich noch eine mittlere Option anbieten (auf der qualitativen macht das keinen Sinn: Wo liegt die Mitte zwischen "richtig" und "falsch"?), bräucht es zusätzlich noch "vom Umfang her richtig aber der Art nach unpassend" und "vom Umfang her richtig und der Art nach richtig".



Das wäre zutreffend, wenn es die Zielsetzung der Frage wäre, eine qualitative Einschätzung abzuholen. Das gibt jedoch die Fragestellung nicht her - und als ich zuletzt nachgesehen habe, wurde eine Frage durch die Fragestellung und nicht durch die Antwortmöglichkeiten definiert.

Darüber, dass "richtig" hier an sich die falsche Vokabel ist, müssen wir nicht streiten, allerdings richtet sich die Umfrage weder an Linguisten noch an Demoskopen, sondern an Ottornomalbürger, die mit der Dreiteilung "übertrieben", richtig (im Sinne von "so soll/darf es ein") und "zu schwach" nicht nur etwas anfangen können, sondern auch genau die Information liefern, die zum Einschätzen der Tendenz wichtig sind: Ist es dem Bürger zu viel, ist der Bürger zufrieden oder hätte der Bürger gerne, dass mehr getan wird?
Und, wie schon geschrieben: Details dazu, was jetzt wo stimmig oder unstimmig ist, wurde ergänzend abgefragt.



> Nur wenn man quantitative Fragen stellt, was eigentlich sogar eher die Ausnahme ist. Wie willst du auf die Frage "Welche Partei würden sie wählen ..." mit einer Intensität antworten?



Wie schon geschrieben, die Fragestellung definiert den Kurs. Die Unterscheidung verläuft hier zwischen:
"Kümmert sich Partei X gut genug?" (Tendenz, intensitätsabhängig) und "Wie zufrieden sind sie mit der Arbeit von Partei X?" (quantitativ).
Sicherlich ist kaum jemand der Ansicht, Partei X würde sich in jeder Sache genug kümmern, aber jeder kann entscheiden, ob sie sich in den *für ihn selbst* relevanten Sachverhalten zu viel, zu wenig oder genau richtig kümmert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob da "die größte Unzufriedenheit" herrscht, kann ich aus den Zahlen nicht herauslesen. Erst recht nicht "Unzufriedenheit mit Coronamaßnahmen". Und das wird auch vom Politbarometer nicht behauptet. Die Aussage lautet, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen die Maßnahmen für Unterricht beziehungsweise Kinderbetreuung für zu gering hält. Das ist eine komplett andere Fragestellung. Viele hätte da schon vor Corona mit "reicht nicht" geantwortet....



Was haben wir für einen Haufen Jammerlappen.
Ein paar Minuten mit Maske wird nicht ausgehalten und als Bedrohung empfunden.

Wir haben sechs Stunden unter Vollschutz in der brandenburger Pampa gestanden, weil uns die oberste Heeresführung beim der Divisionsübung vergessen hatte.
Da stand das Wasser buchstäblich Oberkante Unterlippe in der Gasmaske.
Bei jedem Atemzug hat es gegluckert.
Wer die Gasmaske abgenommen hat brauchte ein halbes Jahr keinen Urlaubsantrag zu stellen.

Die Leute können plötzlich ihre Kinder nicht mehr erziehen, wenn sie länger zu Hause sind.
Warum schaffen sie sich dann welche an?
Und zu blöd, den Kindern beim Unterricht zu folgen, sind sie auch noch.

Aber mit bunten Lappen auf der Straße rumzugrölen weil sie sich nicht mehr besoffen in den Stadien prügeln können, dafür reicht es noch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was haben wir für einen Haufen Jammerlappen.
> Ein paar Minuten mit Maske wird nicht ausgehalten und als Bedrohung empfunden.
> 
> Wir haben sechs Stunden unter Vollschutz in der brandenburger Pampa gestanden, weil uns die oberste Heeresführung beim der Divisionsübung vergessen hatte.
> ...



Kannst du so sehen, sehen aber andere noch krasser, vor allem die, die mal im Krieg waren, kann man ja alles aushalten. Geht, wollen die Leute aber nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kannst du so sehen, sehen aber andere noch krasser, vor allem die, die mal im Krieg waren,


Wer war im Krieg?
Die sind alle tot bis auf ein paar hundert.

Hätten wie die Maßnahmen bis nach der herbstlichen Grippewelle durchgehalten wäre alles erledigt mit Corona.
Nun kommt  die 2. und 3. Welle, weil man ja auch mal "Urlaub braucht" und mit anderen Sport treiben muß.

Wofür Urlaub?
Für's Nichtstun?
Für's Schlagen von Frau und Kindern?

Was für Pfosten haben wir uns da erzogen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer war im Krieg?
> Die sind alle tot bis auf ein paar hundert.



Ja und?
Trotzdem meinen bzw. meinten einige, dass man das doch alles aushalten kann und es früher alles viel schlimmer war und deshalb heute auch noch sein darf.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. Mai 2020)

*Update aus Hückelhoven/Nordrhein-Westfalen:*
_"Im örtlichen Depot des Paketdienstes DPD wurden mittlerweile 20 Prozent der 400 Mitarbeiter positiv getestet.
Das zuständige Gesundheitsamt Heinsberg hat eine mobile Teststation eingerichtet, 
Der Standort wird vorerst komplett geschlossen und alle dort tätigen Arbeitskräfte, 
auch Zusteller und Mitarbeiter des Hallenunternehmers, müssen in Quarantäne."_


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Wird also wohl auch deutlich auf die Regionale Zählung aufschlagen und dort eventuell auch zu mehr als 50 / 100k und damit Stufe Rot führen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Trotzdem meinen bzw. meinten einige, dass man das doch alles aushalten kann und es früher alles viel schlimmer war und deshalb heute auch noch sein darf.


Ich kann das Gejammer nicht mehr hören.
Sonst haben genau diese Jammerlappen die große Fresse, wie hart sie sind.

Aber ein Stück Stoff und ein paar Mikrometer großes Ding hauen sie auf die Bretter, die Flachpfeifen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kann das Gejammer nicht mehr hören.
> Sonst haben genau diese Jammerlappen die große Fresse, wie hart sie sind.
> 
> Aber ein Stück Stoff und ein paar Mikrometer großes Ding hauen sie auf die Bretter, die Flachpfeifen.


Nervt einfach und wird beim Längeren tragen feucht, was die perfekte Umgebung für Bakterien darstellt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer die Gasmaske abgenommen hat brauchte ein halbes Jahr keinen Urlaubsantrag zu stellen.


War das nicht normal bei euch?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nervt einfach und wird beim Längeren tragen feucht, was die perfekte Umgebung für Bakterien darstellt.



Dann beeilt man sich beim Einkaufen halt. 
Hauptansage ist immer noch:
1.) Zu Hause bleiben
2.) Kontakt vermeiden
3.) Abstand halten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann beeilt man sich beim Einkaufen halt.
> Hauptansage ist immer noch:
> 1.) Zu Hause bleiben
> 2.) Kontakt vermeiden
> 3.) Abstand halten.


Ich vermute, dass die Pflicht demnächst auch noch überall in der Öffentlichkeit kommen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt. Zu Hause bleiben.

Ansonsten muss man halt mehrere zum Wechseln mitnehmen, wenn man da empfindlich ist.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Trump hat seine Sanktionen und Strafzölle gegen China doch bisher auch so verhängt, wie es ihm gerade gepasst hat.


----------



## muadib (17. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ist denn das schon wieder für ein Unsinn? Was soll sich denn durch deine Fragestellung ändern?
> 
> 66% der Befragten bejahten die Frage, ob sie die jetzt geltenden staatlichen Corona-Maßnahmen für *richtig* halten. Diese zwei Drittel werden Maßnahmen, die sie für richtig halten, auch dann nicht als "unausgewogen" oder "nicht durchdacht" bewerten, wenn diese Optionen zur Auswahl stehen, weil das keine möglichen Co-Kategorien von "richtig" sind.
> Lediglich jene 17% der Befragten, welche die Maßnahmen für *übertrieben* halten, kann man fragen, *warum* sie dieser Meinung sind. Dann wären "unausgewogen" oder "nicht durchdacht" eine Verfeinerung des Ergebnisses.
> ...



Was sich durch eine andere Fragestellung ändert? Ganz einfach, in der einen wird die Regierung als kompetent und die Bevölkerung zufrieden dargestellt und in der anderen nicht.

Zu glauben, dass 66% nichts an den Maßnahmen auszusetzen haben, wäre naiv. Ich selbst hätte gar nichts bei solch einer Umfrage angegeben. Wie sollen Menschen ihre Meinung kundtun, wenn die Fragestellung das gar nicht erlaubt? Wenn Maßnahmen nicht richtig durchdacht sind kann es bedeuten, dass sie in verschiedenen Bereichen gleichzeitig richtig, zu schwach und/oder zu stark sind. Eine einfache zusätzliche Option, hätte mit großer Sicherheit ein ganz anderes Bild geliefert.

Wenn ich Menschen vor die Wahl stelle ob sie lieber a) verschimmeltes Brot, b) Kot oder c) Glasscherben essen würden, dann würde ich wahscheinlich herausfinden, dass verschimmeltes Brot das Lieblingsessen der meisten Menschen sein muss.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Doch die meistens sind zufrieden, wie es aktuell ist. 

Auf den Demos ist nur keine kleine Zahl lauter Deppen zu sehen.


----------



## muadib (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch die meistens sind zufrieden, wie es aktuell ist.
> 
> Auf den Demos ist nur keine kleine Zahl lauter Deppen zu sehen.



Woher weißt du, dass die meisten zufrieden sind? Weil sie nicht demonstrieren?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Weil schon fast alles gelockert wurde. 
Eigentlich zu schnell.

Ein Problem sind halt die Vollidioten, die nicht mal schaffen die paar Reglen die es jetzt noch gibt einzuhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2020)

Der Shutdown war aber so nicht tragfähig, unsere Wirtschaft kennt kein Konzept gesund zu stoppen, aber an so einem Konzept müssen wir ganz schnell arbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Deppen mit ihren Demos so weitermachen, kommt die zweite Welle wohl schneller als gedacht. 
Dann gibt es wieder harte Kontaktsperren und Ausgangsbeschränkungen.

Andere Länder haben die immer noch:
Corona-Pandemie: Spanien will Notstand erneut verlaengern | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil schon fast alles gelockert wurde.
> Eigentlich zu schnell.
> 
> Ein Problem sind halt die Vollidioten, die nicht mal schaffen die paar Reglen die es jetzt noch gibt einzuhalten.



Du scheinst nicht zu sehen, dass ein Großteil der Wirtschaft lahmgelegt ist. Das betrifft vor allem auch Freizeitangebote. Nur weil das "gelockert" wurde, bedeutet das nicht, dass es so ist wie früher, und solange das so ist, wird es die Demos geben.


----------



## seahawk (17. Mai 2020)

Solange es das Virus gibt und kein Medikament, ist es auch nicht wie früher.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Das scheinen die Vollidioten immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben. Mit ihren illegalen Corona-Partys/Demos sorgen sie nur dafür, das wir gleich noch eine zweite und dritte Wielle dieses Jahr bekommen, mit entsprechendem Lockdown dazwischen.
Dann muss sich die Wirtschaft halt andere Tätigkeiten suchen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann muss sich die Wirtschaft halt andere Tätigkeiten suchen.



Du bist echt witzig. Ein Unternehmen kann sich nicht einfach von heute auf morgen eine andere Tätigkeit suchen. Erstens müssten alle umgeschult werden und zweitens müssen die notwendigen Geräte dafür gekauft werden.
Wird jetzt garantiert nicht gemacht, da es finanziell nicht geht.


----------



## fipS09 (17. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht zu sehen, dass ein Großteil der Wirtschaft lahmgelegt ist.


Und die "Demonstranten" scheinen nicht zu sehen das sie der Wirtschaft mit einer zweiten Welle eher das Genick brechen als wenn sie sich jetzt an die Regeln halten.

https://twitter.com/Ma_Heller/status/1261689056028737545?s=19


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und die "Demonstranten" scheinen nicht zu sehen das sie der Wirtschaft mit einer zweiten Welle eher das Genick brechen als wenn sie sich jetzt an die Regeln halten.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ma_Heller/status/1261689056028737545?s=19


Das ist zwar richtig, aber wenn man die jetzt völlig blockiert rasten die Leute völlig aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

Covid-19: Slowakei ersetzt Staatsquarantaene durch Handy-App | heise online


----------



## seahawk (17. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Covid-19: Slowakei ersetzt Staatsquarantaene durch Handy-App | heise online



Hast Du den Artikel wenigstens gelesen oder willst Du Deutschland für seine angemessenen Maßnahmen loben? Dank der "freiwilligen" App darf man nun die eigene Quarantäne in seinem eigenen Heim verbringen und nicht in staatlichen Sammelunterkünften mit Bewachung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nervt einfach und wird beim Längeren tragen  feucht, was die perfekte Umgebung für Bakterien darstellt.


Ähem, es handelt sich beim Corona-Erreger um einen Virus.



Sparanus schrieb:


> War das nicht normal bei euch?


Klar.
Deswegen jammert hier auch keiner.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, es handelt sich beim Corona-Erreger um einen Virus.


Was nichts daran ändert, dass dann andere tolle Sachen dort gedeihen können. Nur weil jetzt Corona rumgeht bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht noch andere unangenehme Erreger gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2020)

Interessiert doch bei Influenza seit Jahren, Jahrzehnten niemanden.
Ist dann halt mal wieder ne Grippewelle und wird von der Allgemeinheit akzeptiert.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Covid-19 ist aber keine Grippe. Immer noch nicht verstanden???



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig, aber wenn man die jetzt völlig blockiert rasten die Leute völlig aus.



Im Zweifel kommt dann halt eine echte Ausgangssperre mit harten Strafen bei Verstößen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass dann andere tolle Sachen dort gedeihen können. Nur weil jetzt Corona rumgeht bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht noch andere unangenehme Erreger gibt.


Hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.
Du scheinst den Inhalt der Beiträge hier einfach nicht zu verstehen und nur rumdiskutieren zu wollen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessiert doch bei Influenza seit Jahren, Jahrzehnten niemanden.
> Ist dann halt mal wieder ne Grippewelle und wird von der Allgemeinheit akzeptiert.


Das stimmt einfach nicht.
Nicht alle Menschen haben das geistige Niveau einer Stubenfliege.
Es gibt auch Menschen die vorbeugen und sich impfen lassen. 

Daß es 256 oder 1024 Varianten der Grippe gibt und deshalb keinen Universalimpfstoff ist das Schwierige daran.

Vielleicht findet man ja mal ein Serum, daß 64 Varianten auf einmal bekämpft, wegen der gleichen Basensequenz.

Aber solange in den armen Ländern die Schweine in der Küche rumlaufen zusammen mit den Hühnern und Märkte mit ohne Hygiene existieren, die Fledermäuse oder Flughunde verkaufen, werden wir uns erneut hier sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Covid-19 ist aber keine Grippe. Immer noch nicht verstanden???



Ich glaub du hast da was nicht verstanden.
Es sterben jährlich genug Menschen daran. 
Bei der letzten Grippewelle war die einzige Maßnahme, wascht euch bitte die Hände. 
Genau getestet wurde da auch nichts. 
Bist du da an ner Lungenentzündung gestorben, war das halt der Todesgrund. 
Jetzt stirbt jemand auch an ner Lungenentzündung, wird auf Corona getestet und ist dann auf einmal daran gestorben. 
Es ist halt noch mal ein grosser Unterschied ob man mit oder an Corona gestorben ist.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Die Leute sterben an Corona. Das lässt sich eindeutig feststellen. 

Und gegen Grippe kann  man sich einfach Impfen lassen. 
Und das machen aber nur 1/3. 
Da kann man nur sagen selbst Schuld. Grippe - Influenza-Impfquote in Deutschland bis 2017  | Statista



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht sind die Leute dieses Jahr aufgewacht und es lassen sich deutlich mehr Impfen.

Corona ist keine reine Lungenentzündung. Immer noch nicht verstanden?
Zytokinsturm: Wie Corona Menschen toetet | MDR.DE
Neuartige Entzündung bei Corona: "Es hieß doch, Kinder seien nicht betroffen" | tagesschau.de

Manchmal fragt man sich echt ob Corona auch das Hirn angreift und für so viel Blödheit sorgt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und gegen Grippe kann  man sich einfach Impfen lassen.
> Und das machen aber nur 1/3.
> Da kann man nur sagen selbst Schuld. Grippe - Influenza-Impfquote in Deutschland bis 2017  | Statista.



Den Inhalt der Seite kann ich leider nicht sehen.
Aber lassen sich nicht deutlich weniger Menschen als 33% impfen? Ich hab mal was von einer Quote gelesen, die bei 10% lag.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Schau mal oben. Da müsste der Trend schon sehr stark abfallen, wenn es nur noch 10% wären. 

Aber alles viel zu wenig, um eine Herdenimmunität aufzubauen.


_______________________________________________________________________________

Neben den Infektionsgefahren und der Strafbarkeit gibt es genügend Gründe nicht zu den illegalen Demos zu gehen: 

*"FAS": Rechtsextreme fühlen sich von Corona-Protesten angesprochen*

_22:52 Uhr_
Das BKA sieht laut einem Medienbericht Hinweise darauf, dass Rechtsradikale die Proteste gegen Corona-Maßnahmen für sich nutzen wollen. "Das rechte Lager fühlt sich zunehmend von den generellen 'Corona-Protesten' angesprochen", zitiert die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung" eine BKA-Sprecherin.
Zwar lägen noch keine Erkenntnisse über eine koordinierte Unterwanderung durch Rechtsextremisten vor. Jedoch sei zu erkennen, dass diese versuchten, die "aktuelle Situation für ihre Propagandazwecke zu instrumentalisieren".

Verfassungsschutz zu Corona-Demos: "Rechtsextreme instrumentalisieren Proteste" | tagesschau.de


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Leute sterben an Corona. Das lässt sich eindeutig feststellen.
> 
> Und gegen Grippe kann  man sich einfach Impfen lassen.
> Und das machen aber nur 1/3.
> ...


Die Lungenentzündung war ein Beispiel.
Du kannst hinterher eben nicht immer eindeutig feststellen, ob jemand an oder mit Corona gestorben ist.
Btw, lies mal deine eigene Statistik.
Die 33% sind Leute ab 60.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass dann andere  tolle Sachen dort gedeihen können. Nur weil jetzt Corona rumgeht  bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht noch andere unangenehme Erreger  gibt.


 Hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.
Du scheinst den Inhalt der Beiträge hier einfach nicht zu verstehen und nur rumdiskutieren zu wollen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig, aber wenn man die jetzt völlig blockiert rasten die Leute völlig aus.


 Weil man geistig nicht in der Lage ist, sich zu Hause sinnvoll zu beschäftigen?
Weil man nicht mehr besoffen im Stadion rumpöbeln kann?
Weil man nicht mehr nach Malle darf?

Solche gibt es immer:
Ein jedes Volk hat das Recht auf einen bestimmten Prozentsatz an Idioten.
Und die Idiotie ist gleichverteilt.
Das sind genau die krakehlenden Hohlköpfe, die nicht verstehen, was ein Virus ist und wie es sich verbreitet.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessiert doch bei Influenza seit Jahren, Jahrzehnten niemanden.
> Ist dann halt mal wieder ne Grippewelle und wird von der Allgemeinheit akzeptiert.


Das stimmt einfach nicht.
Nicht alle Menschen haben das geistige Niveau einer Stubenfliege.
Es gibt auch Menschen die vorbeugen und sich impfen lassen. 

Daß es 256 oder 1024 Varianten der Grippe gibt und deshalb keinen Universalimpfstoff ist das Schwierige daran.

Vielleicht findet man ja mal ein Serum, daß 64 Varianten auf einmal bekämpft, wegen der gleichen Basensequenz.

Aber solange in den armen Ländern die Schweine in der Küche rumlaufen zusammen mit den Hühnern und Märkte mit ohne Hygiene existieren, die Fledermäuse oder Flughunde verkaufen, werden wir uns erneut hier sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Und genau das ist die Risikogruppe, für die eine Grippeimpfung empfohlen wird. 



> Du kannst hinterher eben nicht immer eindeutig feststellen, ob jemand an oder mit Corona gestorben ist.



Doch, das geht bei einer Obduktion. Da lassen sich die angegriffenen Organe sehr gut dokumentieren. 
Oder vorher auf einem CT.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Ist hier nicht das Thema.

Und wie gesagt, viel Intelligenz scheint da nicht vorhanden zu sein, wenn die Leute illegale Großdemos veranstalten. 
Dabei kann man auch Legal eine ANGEMELDETE Demo mit 50 Leuten inkl. 2m Abstand und Mundschutz durchführen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist die Risikogruppe, für die eine Grippeimpfung empfohlen wird.


Na dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen, da ich nicht zu Risikogruppe gehöre.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Bei Covid-19 zählen aber mittlerweile fast alle zur Risikogruppe.
Auch Kinder.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen, da ich nicht zu Risikogruppe gehöre.



tja, nur weil du nicht zur risikogruppe gehörst, heiß das noch lange nicht, dass du nicht auch erkranken und sterben kannst.


----------



## Slezer (17. Mai 2020)

In der Schweiz sind im Jahr 2015 im gleichen Zeitraum mehr Menschen gestorben als 2020

(01.01 - 01.05)


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Quelle???

Dazu kann man auch nur den Zeitraum ab 01.03. beachten, da es vorher die Grippewelle und gar keine bekannten Corona-Infektionen gab.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Schade,hätte gern gewusst wie dich die Krise Beruflich und Privat trifft.



Gar nicht. Man kann auch online kommunizieren, da muss man sich nicht treffen. 

Außerdem sind private Treffen zwischen wenigen Personen nun wieder erlaubt. 

Was nicht erlaubt ist, sind riesige Menschenansammlungen ohne Masken und Mindestabstand.


----------



## fipS09 (17. Mai 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> der andere macht sich Gedanken wie er das Haus mit Kurzarbeitergeld halten soll.


Nichts wäre schlimmer für das Haus als ein zweiter Lockdown. Die Zahlen sinken doch und es wird nach und nach geöffnet.
Den Rentner betrifft die Krise übrigens noch eher, der gehört zur Hochrisikogruppe mit beachtlicher Sterblichkeit.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Noch sinken die Zahlen. Wenn sich mal hunderte Leute auf so einer Demo anstecken, gehen die wieder steil nach oben.

Trotzdem haben wir Gestern 519 Neuinfektionen gehabt. Als genügend um neue Infektionsketten im ganzen Land zu bilden.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Neben den Infektionsgefahren und der Strafbarkeit gibt es genügend Gründe nicht zu den illegalen Demos zu gehen:
> 
> *"FAS": Rechtsextreme fühlen sich von Corona-Protesten angesprochen*
> 
> ...



Ja, und Wasser ist nass. Ist doch prima, wann immer man etwas moralisch verurteilen möchte, müssen "die Rechten" herhalten.
Weißt du, was richtig gemein wäre? Wenn man Leute bezahlt, die sich entsprechend verhalten und dann zu Demos gehen. Und dann denken alle, och nö, wenn die da sind, gehe ich nicht dahin. Demokratie kann so einfach sein


----------



## fipS09 (17. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ja, und Wasser ist nass. Ist doch prima, wann immer man etwas moralisch verurteilen möchte, müssen "die Rechten" herhalten.


Nicht "die Rechten", sondern Rechtsextremisten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Nicht "die Rechten", sondern Rechtsextremisten.


Die Grenze da ist fließend.
Es sind aus allen Bereichen der Politik Leute dabei, aber vermehrt die vom Rand.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Und wie in der AfD geben die Rechtsextremen den Ton an. 

Man sagt nun, man will da nicht die gleichen Fehler machen wie bei Pegida. Also anstelle laufen lassen doch gleich mal den Wasserwerfer vorfahren lassen?
Oder direkt niederknüppeln und verhaften  wie ein paar ungefährliche Baumhausbewohner?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wäre zutreffend, wenn es die Zielsetzung der Frage wäre, eine qualitative Einschätzung abzuholen. Das gibt jedoch die Fragestellung nicht her - und als ich zuletzt nachgesehen habe, wurde eine Frage durch die Fragestellung und nicht durch die Antwortmöglichkeiten definiert.



Für eine ausformulierte Frage würde ich dir recht geben. Aber hier gab es keine ausformulierte Frage, stattdessen sollte der Satz "Jetzt geltende staatliche Corona-Maßnahmen sind" vervollständig werden. Und aus diesem Satz geht nicht hervor, dass die Umfrage eine quantitative Abschätzung haben möchte. Man hätte zum Beispiel auch mit "zu spät/rechtzeitig/zu früh umgesetzt worden" weitermachen können, wenn man temporale Aspekte interessant gefunden hätte oder mit "zu teuer/schmerzhaft aber nötig/leicht zu schultern" die ökonomische Einschätzung abfragen können, ohne dass sich die ""Frage"" verändert hätte. Der Schwerpunkt wurde in diesem Fall also tatsächlich durch die Antwortmöglichkeiten definiert - oder eben nicht, weil die eine Mischung aus qualitativen und quantitativen Einschätzungen waren. Und auch die Weitergabe des Ergebnisses reduziert die Aussage leider nicht auf den quantitativen Aspekt. Es heißt nicht "die Mehrheit der Befragten findet den Umfang der Maßnahmen passend", sondern es heißt "die Mehrheit der Befragten findet die Maßnahmen richtig". Das ist ohne Kontext der alternativen Antwortmöglichkeiten, also so wie es weitergegeben wird, endgültig eine rein qualitative Aussage, die ein großes Lob für die Regierung darstellt. Die mit dieser Intention aber von der Mehrheit der Umfrageteilnehmer überhaupt nicht geäußert worden sein dürfte.



> Wie schon geschrieben, die Fragestellung definiert den Kurs. Die Unterscheidung verläuft hier zwischen:
> "Kümmert sich Partei X gut genug?" (Tendenz, intensitätsabhängig) und "Wie zufrieden sind sie mit der Arbeit von Partei X?" (quantitativ).
> Sicherlich ist kaum jemand der Ansicht, Partei X würde sich in jeder Sache genug kümmern, aber jeder kann entscheiden, ob sie sich in den *für ihn selbst* relevanten Sachverhalten zu viel, zu wenig oder genau richtig kümmert.



Wenn man das so, wie von dir formuliert gefragt wird, ja. (Und wenn es dann quantitativ gestaffelte Antwortmöglichkeiten gibt.) Aber das hat das Politbarometer hier leider nicht gemacht und damit die eigene Umfrage deutlich entwertet. Das einzige, was man aus dem Rest ableiten kann: Unter 32% der befragten halten sich diejenigen, die insgesamt mehr Maßnahmen wollen und diejenigen, die insgesamt weniger Maßnahmen wollen, die Waage.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was haben wir für einen Haufen Jammerlappen.
> Ein paar Minuten mit Maske wird nicht ausgehalten und als Bedrohung empfunden.



Leute wie du bekommen für sinnlose Beschränkung der Atemwege heutzutage eine kostenlose medizinische Versorgung, mindestens 13 € die Stunde nebst Vor- und Nachbereitung für die Belastung, mit etwas höherem Dienstgrad, Zuschlägen und Familie auch leicht das doppelte bis dreifache, die zugehörige Dienstkleidung gestellt und obendrauf auch noch einen vorgezogenen Ruhestand, der pro geleistete Arbeitszeit gut der doppelten Menge an Rentenpunkten eines Normalverdieners entspricht. Summa summarum würde ich mal 30 €/h Entschädigung (brutto) für die Belastung mitteln, die man als Normalbürger derzeit während 2-3 h Einkauf pro Woche erträgt. Wir sprechen uns also wieder, wenn die Bundesregierung angefangen hat, mir ein zusätzliches Gehalt von 250-300 € im Monat zu überweisen. Wenn sie nochmal 50% draufpacken, gehe ich dafür auch gerne im Vollschutz einkaufen (der hätte wenigstens eine echte Wirkung auf die Ansteckungsgefahr).

Solange die Masken aber einfach so vorgeschrieben sind und mangels ordnungsgemäßen tragem und mangels (freier) Verfügbarkeit in ausreichenden Mengen bestenfalls eine Atembremse darstellen, deren beschränkte epidemische Wirksamkeit auch noch dadurch überkompensiert wird, dass mittlerweile <60% versuchen, die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten und es <30% schaffen, weil wieder sinnlose große Gruppen in der Öffentlichkeit unterwegs sind, solange gibt es gute Gründe diese Maßnahme zu kritisieren.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil schon fast alles gelockert wurde.
> Eigentlich zu schnell.



Und das ist jetzt ein Grund für dich, davon auszugehen, dass die Mehrheit "zufrieden ist"? 
Es gibt genug Leute, die genau deswegen unzufrieden sind.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Schau mal oben. Da müsste der Trend schon sehr stark abfallen, wenn es nur noch 10% wären.
> 
> Aber alles viel zu wenig, um eine Herdenimmunität aufzubauen.



Herdenimmunität wäre zwar toll, aber es ist bei Influenza schon verdammt viel wert, wenn man eine nahezu 100%ige Impfquote bei Multiplikatoren in kritischen Bereichen, also vor allem Pflege und medizinisches Personal erreicht und das ist gegeben. Das 60% der normalen Bürger nicht gegen eine Krankheit geimpft sind, die sie ohne kurze Zeit nach oder sogar noch vor erreichen der Infektivität bemerken, ist kein so großes Problem. Sieht man ja auch an den sehr harmlosen Verläufen in Jahren, in denen die Impfung bei den 30% auf das Virus der Saison wirkt. Schwere Fälle beschränken sich bei Influenza fast ausschließlich auf Personen, die zu Hochrisikogruppen gehören und sich trotzdem nicht haben impfen lassen. Das ist dann für mich so ähnlich wie der Anteil an Verkehrstoten, der von Motorradunfällen ohne Fremdeinwirken gebildet wird:
Schade für die Angehörigen, aber wirklich nur für die.


----------



## fipS09 (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie in der AfD geben die Rechtsextremen den Ton an.



Die AfD sagt doch sowieso nur das wo sie denken sie können die meisten Stimmen abgreifen. Am Anfang wollte man die Stimmen von Leuten denen die Reaktion der Politik auf Corona zu langsam war, jetzt will man die Gegner der Maßnahmen.
Bin gespannt welche Sau da nach Griechenland/Flüchtlingen/Corona Maßnahmen zu lasch/Corona Maßnahmen zu streng als nächstes durchs Dorf getrieben wird.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Mittlerweile muss selbst die Politik zugeben, dass das Corona-Virus am Anfang durch die leicht verlaufenden Fälle bei Webasto bzw. den Rückkehrern aus Wuhan unterschätzt wurde.
Aber die Betroffenen da waren halt auch noch recht jung. 

Corona-Ausbruch in Deutschland: Die verlorenen Wochen  | tagesschau.de




fipS09 schrieb:


> Die AfD sagt doch sowieso nur das wo sie denken sie können die meisten Stimmen abgreifen.



Das mag für die gemäßigte AfD gelten. Die Hardliner vom Flügel sind aber stramme Rechtsextremisten. 
Bzw. nach dem Rauswurf von Kalbitz jetzt einer weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> tja, nur weil du nicht zur risikogruppe gehörst, heiß das noch lange nicht, dass du nicht auch erkranken und sterben kannst.


No shit Sherlock.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Oder sich halt an der Scheibe treffen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder sich halt an der Scheibe treffen.



Weil das ja auch ein Ersatz dafür ist und allen ausreicht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Es ist besser als nichts.

Man muss jetzt einfach mit Einschränkungen leben. Wenn man anpassungsfähig ist und ein paar kreative Ideen hat, kann man da aber gut umgehen.

____________________________________________________________________________

Brasilien hat mittlerweile 15.000 Neuinfektionen am Tag.
Fast 15.000 Neuinfektionen: Bolsonaros Corona-Mittel wirken nicht  | tagesschau.de


----------



## INU.ID (17. Mai 2020)

Maenner ohne Mundschutz fliegen aus Bus und pruegeln auf den Fahrer ein | GMX


Bei Demo von Attila Hildmann: Oliver Pocher wird von Polizei in Sicherheit gebracht | GMX


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Wobei die zumindest mit den Kameras im Bus gut zu finden sein sollten.


Zumindest gibt es da auch Lösungen. 3 Jahre Haft wenn in der Öffentlichkeit keine Maske getragen wird. 
Corona: Maske - oder Haft | tagesschau.de


> Die Vorschrift gilt laut Innenministerium für alle, die das Haus verlassen. Ausgenommen seien Personen, die allein in einem Fahrzeug unterwegs seien.





Auch die Wirtschaft ist nun öffentlich gegen die schädlichen  illegalen Demos:


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-virus-sachsen-ticker-sonntag-siebzehnter-mai-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Gastronomen und Unternehmer aus Pirna verfassen "offenen Brief an 'Spaziergänger'"*
> 
> Gastronomen, Geschäftsinhaber und Unternehmer aus Pirna haben von den Demonstranten der Corona-Proteste gefordert, sich von gewaltbereiten Teilnehmern zu distanzieren. Die positiven Schritte in Richtung Normalität würden durch deutschlandweit negative Schlagzeilen aus Pirna über Angriffe auf Polizisten bestimmt. Es sei zwar richtig für seine Rechte auf die Straße zu gehen, aber unter die friedlichen Demonstranten habe sich eine gewaltbereite Gruppe gemischt, die die gute Sache für ihre eigenen Zwecke instrumentalisiere, heißt es in dem Brief.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Problem sind halt die Vollidioten, die nicht mal schaffen die paar Reglen die es jetzt noch gibt einzuhalten.



Apropo Vollidioten:



> Zwei junge Männer haben in Herrenberg im Landkreis Böblingen in Baden-Württemberg auf einen Busfahrer eingeschlagen, nachdem sie wegen fehlenden Mund-Nase Schutz des Busses verwiesen wurden.
> 
> Maenner ohne Mundschutz fliegen aus Bus und pruegeln auf den Fahrer ein | WEB.DE


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Wurde doch gerade schon verlinkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wurde doch gerade schon verlinkt.



Kommt halt davon wenn man beim posten abgelenkt wird und es dann länger dauert und inzwischen jemand anderes schneller war...


----------



## INU.ID (17. Mai 2020)

Moin Nightslaver, auch schon wach? 


Edit: Ok, diesmal warst du 0,7 Sekunden schneller.


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest gibt es da auch Lösungen. 3 Jahre Haft wenn in der Öffentlichkeit keine Maske getragen wird.
> Corona: Maske - oder Haft | tagesschau.de


Dass es sich um einen Beitrag über Katar handelt hast Du aber schon gelesen, oder? Da ticken die Uhren anders. Du kannst Dich dort ja mal mit einer Flasche Bier an die Straße stellen oder als Homosexueller Deinen Partner in der Öffentlichkeit küssen.  Ist hier beides kein Problem. Dort schon. Willst Du uns etwa mit *Katar* auf eine Stufe stellen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Es ist einfach eine Frage, wie Regeln respektiert und eingehalten werden.


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2020)

Du schriebst, es sei eine "Lösung", drei Jahre in den Knast zu gehen, wenn man draußen keine Maske trägt. Denkst Du das wirklich? Möchtest Du in so einem Land leben? Dann gute Nacht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach eine Frage, wie Regeln respektiert und eingehalten werden.



Man kann die Brecher auch gleich aufhängen, wenn dir das gefällt. Wird auch in manchen Ländern praktiziert.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Das "bitte bitte" hat bisher anscheinend nicht wirklich viel gebracht. Da müssen jetzt Sanktionen folgen.


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich Deine Posts so lese, dann bin ich sehr froh, dass Du nix zu melden hast. Deine komischen Allmachts-Phantasien (u. a. mit nem Survivor R &#8211; Wikipedia gegen Demonstranten) solltest Du vielleicht mal untersuchen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Es geht nicht um Macht, sondern um Gefahrenabwehr. 


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polizeirecht_%28Deutschland%29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Polizei- und Ordnungsrecht (häufig abgekürzt als POR, auch Polizeirecht oder polizeiliches Gefahrenabwehrrecht) umfasst einen Teil des deutschen besonderen Verwaltungsrechts, der die Gefahrenabwehr durch Vollzugspolizei und Gefahrenabwehrbehörden zum Gegenstand hat. Der Begriff Gefahr bezeichnet eine drohende Schädigung der öffentlichen Sicherheit oder Ordnung. Das Polizei- und Ordnungsrecht regelt, unter welchen Voraussetzungen Behörden Maßnahmen zur Abwehr von Gefahren ergreifen und diese vollstrecken dürfen.



Wenn die Leute die Demos ordentlich machen würden, hätte ich da auch kein Problem damit.

Allerdings sind halt nur wenige Demos von normalen Menschen und ordentlich angemeldet. 

Die meisten Demos insbesondere die großen werden illegal von Extremisten veranstaltet.


BTT:

In Bayern sind jetzt 3 Landkreise im Roten Bereich:
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-05-17-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2020)

Bei mir auf der Arbeit wird es immer spannender. In unserer Einrichtung (Sammelunterkunft) haben wir nun die ersten Verdachtsfälle (Kontaktperson 1. und 2. Kategorie), die vorsichtshalber in Quarantäne müssen. Nicht, dass wir ausreichend Räumlichkeiten oder Personal hätten, um das elegant umzusetzen. Oder auch nur konkrete, etablierte Verfahrensabläufe seitens der Fachbereichsleitung oder der Gesundheits- und Sozialbehörden. Und das Gesundheitsamt ist nach eigener Aussage überlastet, also muss die Kontaktperson 1. Kategorie, die ja auf strafbewehrter Anordnung des Gesundheitsamtes unter Quarantäne steht, morgen auf eigene Faust quer durch die Stadt zum Test-Center hinfahren  
Erste aufgebrachte Ansammlungen von anderen Bewohnern, die sich zu Recht nicht ausreichend informiert und geschützt fühlen, vor unserem Büro hatten wir auch schon. Haben nur Fackeln und Heugabeln gefehlt


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Posts so lese, dann bin ich sehr froh, dass Du nix zu melden hast. Deine komischen Allmachts-Phantasien (u. a. mit nem Survivor R &#8211; Wikipedia gegen Demonstranten) solltest Du vielleicht mal untersuchen lassen.



Weißt du überhaupt was Allmacht ist?
Wenn man oberschlaue Maskenverweigerer wegen fehlender Maske mit einem Standgericht wegen Zersetzung des Gesundheitsschutzes direkt an die Wand stellen könnte.
Erst dann wären wir bei allmächtigen "Lösungen" angekommen. 

Solange wäre die Androhung eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens mit bis zu 3 Jahren Haft bei rechtsstaatlicher Verurteilung nur eine leider notwendige härtere Gangart gegen Leute die für Appelle an die freiwillige Vernunft bis dato völlig resistent sind.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und das Gesundheitsamt ist nach eigener Aussage überlastet, also muss die Kontaktperson 1. Kategorie, die ja auf strafbewehrter Anordnung des Gesundheitsamtes unter Quarantäne steht, morgen auf eigene Faust quer durch die Stadt zum Test-Center hinfahren



Etwa mit dem ÖPNV?!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man oberschlaue Maskenverweigerer wegen fehlender Maske mit einem Standgericht wegen Zersetzung des Gesundheitsschutzes direkt an die Wand stellen könnte.
> Erst dann wären wir bei allmächtigen "Lösungen" angekommen.



Ich hätte die Allmacht eher bei, "man bringt alle Leute freiwillig dazu eine Maske aufzusetzen" , angesetzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Etwa mit dem ÖPNV?!



Darauf wird es hinauslaufen. Einen Führerschein oder gar ein Auto hat die Person nicht. Meiner Meinung nach müsste das Gesundheitsamt für solche Zwecke Krankentransportwagen zur Verfügung stellen. Oder Taxis mieten, mit Fahrern die Vollschutz tragen, täglich getestet werden und dicke Zuschläge kriegen.

Mal gucken, ob wir morgen noch irgendwas erreichen können. Ansonsten wäre das ja wirklich im Grunde kriminell fahrlässig, aber wir haben weder ein Mandat, noch konkrete Möglichkeiten dahingehend was zu unternehmen... So lange keine Erkrankungssymptome da sind, darf wohl nicht mal der Hausarzt was tun... Völliger Irrsinn...


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Wenn er eine Quarantäne-Anordnung hat, darf er nicht raus. 

Das IfSG sagt eindeutig, dass sich solche Anweisungen auch auf Krankheitsverdächtige beziehen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

In Stuttgart gab es am Samstag einen Bombenanschlag auf mehrere LKW, die Veranstaltungstechnik für eine Demo geladen hatten:
Kollektives Schweigen der Medien ueber Bombenanschlag gegen Organisatoren von Stuttgarter Corona-Demo | Anti-Spiegel

Ist der Presse bisher keinen Bericht wert.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss selbst die Politik zugeben, dass das Corona-Virus am Anfang durch die leicht verlaufenden Fälle bei Webasto bzw. den Rückkehrern aus Wuhan unterschätzt wurde.
> Aber die Betroffenen da waren halt auch noch recht jung.



Das haben Anfangs fast alle, aber spätestens an dem Tag war mir persönlich klar, 
das der Mist nun bei uns angekommen ist und kein rein chinesisches Problem ("ist eh weit weg") mehr bleibt.

Zumindest hat man aber gedacht, man könne das Ganze noch eindämmen, in dem man die Infektionsketten aufdeckt, 
erkrankte Personen sowie deren (gesunde) Kontakte isoliert und zwei Wochen in Quarantäne steckt. 

Das war wohl schon im Februar Wunschdenken...

--------
*Der neue Infektionscluster in Österreich (Postverteilzentrum) ist inzwischen größer als angenommen:*

Betroffen sind

Post Verteilzentrum Hagenbrunn
Post Verteilzentrum Inzersdorf
Flüchtlingsunterkunft Wien-Erzberg

Die Fälle hängen zusammen, da einige Flüchtlinge offenbar bei der Post angestellt sind und in den Verteilzentren arbeiten. 
Wer wen zuerst angesteckt hat, ist aber noch unklar. Ebenso der "Patient 0" in diesem Fall. 
Zum Teil werden auch Infektionen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit vermutet.

Alleine dies sind schon wieder zweihundert bestätigte Corona-Fälle mehr 
sowie einige hundert Kontaktpersonen, die in Quarantäne müssen.
Als kleiner "Bonus" ist zusätzlich auch noch der Post- und Paketversand in Teilen Österreichs nur eingeschränkt oder gar nicht möglich.

Erster Beitrag, ORF Zeit im Bild

Schon beeindruckend, was ein Virus und 200 Infizierte binnen weniger Tage auslösen können - trotz (bisher) stabil niedriger Zahlen. 
Das sollten sich die "Maßnahmen-Verweigerer" ins Stammbuch schreiben!!! 

Unabhängig davon ist in einer Wiener Notschlafstelle auch ein Fall aufgetreten. 
Die 170 Bewohner plus Personal müssen auch in Quarantäne.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> In Stuttgart gab es am Samstag einen Bombenanschlag auf mehrere LKW, die Veranstaltungstechnik für eine Demo geladen hatten:
> Kollektives Schweigen der Medien ueber Bombenanschlag gegen Organisatoren von Stuttgarter Corona-Demo | Anti-Spiegel
> 
> Ist der Presse bisher keinen Bericht wert.



**zensiert**
&#9655; POL-S: Mutmassliche Brandstiftung auf drei Transportfahrzeuge - Zeugen gesucht | Presseportal
Vor Corona-Protest in Stuttgart: Unbekannte sollen Technik-Lastwagen  angezuendet haben - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Nachrichten
Vor Corona-Protest in Stuttgart: Unbekannte sollen Technik-Lastwagen  angezuendet haben - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Zeitung
etc


*INU-Edit: So eine Ausdrucksweise ist komplett unnötig.*


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> **zensiert**
> &#9655; POL-S: Mutmassliche Brandstiftung auf drei Transportfahrzeuge - Zeugen gesucht | Presseportal
> Vor Corona-Protest in Stuttgart: Unbekannte sollen Technik-Lastwagen  angezuendet haben - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Nachrichten
> Vor Corona-Protest in Stuttgart: Unbekannte sollen Technik-Lastwagen  angezuendet haben - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Zeitung
> etc



Danke für die freundliche Aufklärung.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Mai 2020)

Das nächste mal mindestens einmal googeln bevor hier solche Anschuldigungen erhoben werden.

Denkst du die Schule die wir nach Brandstiftung löschen mussten war merklich größer in der Presse vorhanden? Nein auch nicht


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Soll ich dir noch einen Screenshot von meiner google Suche machen? Auf den ersten zwei Seiten kommt da bei mir mit den Stichworten "Bombenanschlag + Corona + Stuttgart" kein relevanter Treffer.
Gibt man Brandstiftung ein, findet sich allerdings was. Mein Fehler, aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass ich dumm und verblödet bin. Oder ich schreibe das nächste mal "überregionale Presse".


----------



## Sparanus (18. Mai 2020)

Weil ein Brand mit 70k€ Sachschaden erstmal so bedeutend ist muss das natürlich ganz Deutschland wissen.
Wie gesagt bei mir hat ne Schule gebrannt und in Bayern hab ich davon auch nichts gelesen. ->Schlicht nicht relevant genug.

Außerdem ein Bombenanschlag ist was ganz anderes, eine Bombe ist grade wegen der Sprengwirkung ineffizient um Brände zu verursachen, Brandbomben mal ausgenommen und auch diese wären für eine Brandstiftung nicht das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Um den Sachschaden geht es hier nicht. Es geht darum, dass eine Gruppe die Demonstration verhindern will und das mit einem Sprengsatz zu erreichen versuchte.
Und die Augenzeugenberichte legen nahe, dass es eine Explosion gab.
Das ist Terrorismus und mit einem Schulbrand wohl kaum vergleichbar.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Um den Sachschaden geht es hier nicht. Es geht darum, dass eine Gruppe die Demonstration verhindern will und das mit einem Sprengsatz zu erreichen versuchte.
> Und die Augenzeugenberichte legen nahe, dass es eine Explosion gab.


Wo gibt es die Augenzeugenberichte?
Wenn's geht ohne ein .ru in der Domain.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Im verlinkten Artikel (mit der bösen .ru Domain) ist ein Videobericht der Bild verlinkt.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Im verlinkten Artikel (mit der bösen .ru Domain) ist ein Videobericht der Bild verlinkt.



Danke  ru Domains sind nicht "böse" bloß meist leider nicht journalistisch wertvoll, sondern Propaganda.
Alleine die reisserische Headline, weil der "Autor" scheinbar nicht in der Lage ist Google zu öffnen und Stuttgart LKW Brand einzugeben spricht da schon Bände.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Danke  ru Domains sind nicht "böse" bloß meist leider nicht journalistisch wertvoll, sondern Propaganda.
> Alleine die reisserische Headline, weil der "Autor" scheinbar nicht in der Lage ist Google zu öffnen und Stuttgart LKW Brand einzugeben spricht da schon Bände.


Das ist ne popelige Domain und die Top-Level-Domain ordnet das nur einem Land zu und damit einer Registrierung (bei .de ist es die DENIC). Es sagt absolut gar nichts darüber aus wer die registriert hat. Auch .de kann von unseriösen Medien registriert und genutzt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Das mal jemand ein Auto oder eine Scheune anzündet ist ja nun wirklich nichts neues. 
Das passiert fast täglich.


BTT:
Corona-Krise : Lockerungsplaene fuer Kunst und Kultur | tagesschau.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Mai 2020)

Der Verdacht, dass es einen politischen Hintergrund hat, liegt schon nahe. Und ja, dadurch hätte das eine besondere Qualität ggü. "alltäglichen" Bränden. Einfach mal abwarten, was die Ermittlungen ergeben.
Ich vermute ebenfalls, dass es sich nicht um einen "Bombenanschlag" gehandelt hat, sondern "nur" um einen Brandanschlag. Ist viel praktikabler, günstiger und effektiver. Und unter Hitzeeinwirkung platzende LKW-Reifen mit jede Menge Druck drauf erzeugen auch sehr ordentliche Knallgeräusche.
Aber wie gesagt, einfach mal erste Untersuchungen abwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Eine Bombe würde schon Sprengstoff erfordern.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Danke  ru Domains sind nicht "böse" bloß meist leider nicht journalistisch wertvoll, sondern Propaganda.
> Alleine die reisserische Headline, weil der "Autor" scheinbar nicht in der Lage ist Google zu öffnen und Stuttgart LKW Brand einzugeben spricht da schon Bände.



Vermutlich hat er genauso gesucht, wie ich 
Und abgesehen von regionalen Medien und der Bild finde im Internet nach wie vor keine Berichte.
Was den Propagandavorwurf angeht: das mag teilweise stimmen. Ich sehe den Pressekodex auch bei vielen deutschen Medien regelmäßig verletzt, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. 
Das bewegt mich aber nicht dazu, gewisse Quellen von vornherein auf die schwarze Liste zu schieben (na gut, Ausnahmen gibt es  ). Ich vertraue darauf, Propaganda als solche zu erkennen (was mir sicher nicht immer gelingt) und bilde mir aus verschiedenen Quellen (vor allem auch internationalen) eine Meinung. Alles andere halte ich für gefährlich.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Oder einfach einen passenden Bericht für seine Filterblase formuliert.
Sachsen verlangt schaerfere Regelungen fuer soziale Netzwerke | MDR.DE


Die USA haben mittlerweile knapp 90.000 Tote und damit mehr als Spanien (27.563), Frankreich (28.111) und Italien (31.908) zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA haben mittlerweile knapp 90.000 Tote und damit mehr als Spanien (27.563), Frankreich (28.111) und Italien (31.908) zusammen.


Und ihrer Wirtschaft scheint es wohl auch richtig schlecht zu gehen:Corona-Live-Blog: Dramatischer Einbruch der US-Wirtschaft um 30 Prozent befuerchtet | GMX

Hätte Trump mal eher auf die richtigen Leute gehört.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Vor allem kann man das Problem nur mit einer Bekämpfung des Virus lösen:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/usa-fed-coronavirus-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Entscheidender Faktor für das Wirtschaftswachstum sei aber, dass die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus abnehme, betonte der Notenbankchef. Damit die US-Wirtschaft sich komplett erhole, sei es "vielleicht" nötig, dass es einen Impfstoff gegen den neuartigen Erreger gebe.



Trump schadet der Wirtschaft also richtig.

In den letzten zwei Wochen hatten die immer noch zwischen 20 bis 25 tausend Neuinfektionen am Tag.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trump schadet der Wirtschaft also richtig.



Trotzdem kann Joe Biden daraus keinen Vorteil ziehen.


----------



## Slezer (18. Mai 2020)

Vor allem sollte er Mal die Mädchen in Ruhe lassen


----------



## Mahoy (18. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist ne popelige Domain und die Top-Level-Domain ordnet das nur einem Land zu und damit einer Registrierung (bei .de ist es die DENIC). Es sagt absolut gar nichts darüber aus wer die registriert hat. Auch .de kann von unseriösen Medien registriert und genutzt werden.



Nur seltsam, dass sich einschlägige Formate magisch von Registraren im Ausland angezogen fühlen, wo man noch ganz ungestört Fakenews verbreiten, den Holocaust leugnen, über die flache und hohle Erde referieren, die Vorherrschaft der weiße Rasse progagieren oder sich darüber austauschen darf, ob Microsoft oder Apple die besseren Gedankenkontrollchips mittels Impfung verbreiten ...  



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat er genauso gesucht, wie ich
> Und abgesehen von regionalen Medien und der Bild finde im Internet nach wie vor keine Berichte.



Ich habe testweise paar Lkw-Brände in Verbindung mit willkürlich ausgewählten Städtenahmen quer durch die Republik gegoogelt und war total überrascht (<-- Sarkasmus), dass darüber auch nur lokal berichtet wurde.

Fahrzeugbrände mit Sachschaden scheinen grundsätzlich keine überregionale Relevanz zu haben. Das finde ich zwar auch etwas seltsam, da ich beispielsweise auf Lkw-Brände gestoßen bin, bei denen man überregionales Interesse vermuten könnte, nur hat das alles nichts damit zu tun, dass ein gezielter Anschlag auf Anti-Corona-Demo-Equipment (Dieses Wortungetüm wollte ich mir sichern, bevor die Bildzeitung es verwendet ..) unterschlagen würde.

Interessanterweise waren übrigens die Lkw, das gegen die lokalen Medien her, gar nicht beladen gewesen. Der Umstand, dass sie mit am nächsten Tag mit Ausrüstung für eine Demo beladen werden sollten, ist zwar ein pikantes Detail, mit dem man sich die Aufmerksamkeit der lokalen Medien und von Alu-Hüten sichern kann, dürfte aber im Vorab nicht weithin bekannt gewesen sein - was einen direkten Zusammenhang sehr unwahrscheinlich macht. So lange dieser durch nichts erhärtet wird, ist es einfach nur Vandalismus/Brandstiftung - und selbst als solches bisher mutmaßlich, da die Ermittlungen zur Brandursache nicht abgeschlossen sind.

Was meinst du: Wenn sich am Ende herausstellen sollte, dass es technisches oder menschliches Versagen, Versicherungsbetrug oder gelangweilte Jugendliche waren, würden dann die Enthüllungsmedien (mit und ohne .ru-Domain) eine Gegendarstellung zu ihren zuvor geäußerten wilden Vermutungen und Unterstellungen liefern? 



> Was den Propagandavorwurf angeht: das mag teilweise stimmen. Ich sehe den Pressekodex auch bei vielen deutschen Medien regelmäßig verletzt, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.



Wie wäre es damit, ganz vorsichtig zwei oder drei griffige Beispiele mitzuliefern? Nur damit sich so ein ÖR-hirngewaschener alter Sack wie ich auch etwas darunter vorstellen kann.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2020)

4 Kollegen und ich wollen am Donnerstag eine Wanderung angehen.
Wie ist denn da die aktuelle Situation. Erlaubt, oder muss man Schleichwege nehmen?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Hängt vom Bundesland ab.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> 4 Kollegen und ich wollen am Donnerstag eine Wanderung angehen.
> Wie ist denn da die aktuelle Situation. Erlaubt, oder muss man Schleichwege nehmen?



Bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt wäre es kein Problem, da sich 5 Personen treffen dürfen.
Wir werden Donnerstag mit ca. 10-15 Leuten wandern, wir teilen und dann einfach in 3 Gruppen auf, Abstandsregeln halten ebenfalls ein, auch untereinender.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fahrzeugbrände mit Sachschaden scheinen grundsätzlich keine überregionale Relevanz zu haben. Das finde ich zwar auch etwas seltsam, da ich beispielsweise auf Lkw-Brände gestoßen bin, bei denen man überregionales Interesse vermuten könnte, nur hat das alles nichts damit zu tun, dass ein gezielter Anschlag auf Anti-Corona-Demo-Equipment (Dieses Wortungetüm wollte ich mir sichern, bevor die Bildzeitung es verwendet ..) unterschlagen würde.
> 
> Pikanterweise waren übrigens die Lkw, das gegen die lokalen Medien her, gar nicht beladen gewesen. Der Umstand, dass sie mit am nächsten Tag mit Ausrüstung für eine Demo beladen werden sollten, ist zwar ein pikantes Detail, mit dem man sich die Aufmerksamkeit der lokalen Medien und von Alu-Hüten sichern kann, dürfte aber im Vorab nicht weithin bekannt gewesen sein - was einen direkten Zusammenhang sehr unwahrscheinlich macht. So lange dieser durch nichts erhärtet wird, ist es einfach nur Vandalismus/Brandstiftung - und selbst als solches bisher mutmaßlich, da die Ermittlungen zur Brandursache nicht abgeschlossen sind.
> 
> ...



Woher stammt die Info? Hast du eine Quelle? Ansonsten wäre es natürlich gut, wenn es sich "harmloser Vandalismus" herausstellen würde. 

Nun zu der anderen Sache, ein paar Dinge, die mir im Gedächtnis geblieben sind:
* fragwürdige Methoden der RIchtigstellung: Fefes Blog
* Aktueller: Der Angriff auf Mitarbeiter der ZDF heute Show wird als Anschlag auf die Pressefreiheit bezeichnet (auch von der Politik). Das ZDF ist aber keine Presse, sondern Rundfunk.
* Sorgfaltspflicht: Ukraine: Mit Nazis gegen Putin | Juedische Allgemeine
* "Übersetzungsfehler" bei Aussagen von einem gewissen Donald T. (hatten wir neulich erst passend zum Thema - "Donald empfiehlt ....zu injizieren...")
* die undifferenzierte Darstellung der aktuellen Demonstranten, auch das Video der Bild (weiter oben) ist voll davon
* Der Fall Skripal noch ein Begriff? Bis heute gibt es keine Beweise für eine Schuld der russischen Regierung. Ich kann mich aber noch gut erinnern, was damals in den Medien los war. Differenzierte Berichterstattung war das nicht.
* Ein eigentlich neutraler Beitrag zum Thema Urheberrechtsreform, aber mit einer diskreditierenden Überschrift: Protest gegen Uploadfilter: 160.000 Bots auf deutschen Strassen - taz.de

* kein direkter Verstoß, finde ich aber trotzdem nicht gut: Erneut Millionengeschenke an die Verleger – schaemen sich SPD und Union eigentlich ueberhaupt nicht mehr?

Ansonsten findet sich hier auch einiges an Material:
Archiv - Staendige Publikumskonferenz der oeff.-rechtl. Medien • Forum anzeigen - Programmbeschwerden


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2020)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt wäre es kein Problem, da sich 5 Personen treffen dürfen.
> Wir werden Donnerstag mit ca. 10-15 Leuten wandern, wir teilen und dann einfach in 3 Gruppen auf, Abstandsregeln halten ebenfalls ein, auch untereinender.


Ja ich denke wenn man untereinander nicht gerade in den Armen liegt und etwas Abstand hält (zumindest wenn andere Menschen in der Nähe sind), sollte das schon klappen.
Wir müssen nur noch abchecken welche Gaststätten (hier aufm Land) bei uns offen haben und welche nicht. Einige ziehen scheinbar noch nicht mit.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Natürlich zählt der Rundfunk mit zur Pressefreiheit. Da arbeiten genauso Journalisten.



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressefreiheit schrieb:
			
		

> Pressefreiheit bezeichnet das Recht von Einrichtungen des Rundfunks, der Presse und anderer Medien auf ungehinderte Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit, vor allem auf die staatlich unzensierte Veröffentlichung von Nachrichten und Meinungen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> In Stuttgart gab es am Samstag einen Bombenanschlag auf mehrere LKW, die Veranstaltungstechnik für eine Demo geladen hatten:
> Kollektives Schweigen der Medien ueber Bombenanschlag gegen Organisatoren von Stuttgarter Corona-Demo | Anti-Spiegel
> 
> Ist der Presse bisher keinen Bericht wert.



Meine Fresse -- was ist das denn für eine Propaganda Seite? 
Der Röper macht ja mehr Werbung für sich als andere -- kauft meine Bücher, kauft meine Bücher.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich zählt der Rundfunk mit zur Pressefreiheit. Da arbeiten genauso Journalisten.



Nein.
&#5125; Pressefreiheit: Definition, Begriff und Erklaerung im JuraForum.de


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Röper macht ja mehr Werbung für sich als andere -- kauft meine Bücher, kauft meine Bücher.



Jo, würdest du wahrscheinlich anders machen


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2020)

In der russischen Republik Nordosessetien hat eine mit Covid-19 infizierte Mutter ein Kind zur Welt gebracht das sich im Mutterleib bereits mit dem Virus infiziert hat:

Im Mutterleib infiziert?: Baby kommt mit Coronavirus zur Welt - n-tv.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Mai 2020)

Der Begriff Rundfunk ist sowieso zweideutig, einerseits ist das eine Information über das Abstrahlverhalten (Rundstrahlbetrieb, nicht gerichet) und andererseits eine über den Zuhörerkreis.
So gehört z.B. BBC zum Rundfunk aus Zuhörersicht, auch wenn die Richtdiagramme nutzen (müssen).
Ein Funkamateur, der im Rundstrahlmodus sendet, zählt aber nicht dazu, weil eben der Inhalt nicht an die breite Masse gerichtet ist.

Über Rundfunk können aber natürlich auch Presseinformationen übermittelt werden, ich halte die Grenze daher für fließend.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Die Definition Rundfunk bezieht sich nach dem aktuellen Medienstaatsvertrag ausschließlich auf den Zuschauerkreis und Programmablauf, da heute viel übers Netz gestreamt wird. 


> Rundfunk ist ein linearer Informations- und Kommunikationsdienst; er ist die für die Allgemeinheit und zum zeitgleichen Empfang bestimmte Veranstaltung und Verbreitung von journalistisch-redaktionell gestalteten Angeboten in Bewegtbild oder Ton entlang eines Sendeplans mittels Telekommunikation.
> 
> Der Begriff schließt Angebote ein, die verschlüsselt verbreitet werden oder gegen besonderes Entgelt empfangbar sind. (§ 2 I 1,2 MStV)


Medienstaatsvertrag &#8211; Wikipedia




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> &#5125; Pressefreiheit: Definition, Begriff und Erklaerung im JuraForum.de



Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?
Da wird einfach nur der Begriff "Presse" definiert. Von Rundfunk steht da überhaupt nichts.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Da steht, was Presse ist und was nicht. Grundsätzlich ist die Presse an eine körperliche Verbreitung gebunden. Und da gilt die Pressefreiheit.


----------



## keinnick (18. Mai 2020)

Haarspalterei. Guck doch einfach mal ins Grundgesetz. 


> *Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland Art 5*
> 
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. *Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.*
> (2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.
> (3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Manche können einfach nicht lesen.



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist die Presse an eine körperliche Verbreitung gebunden.



Das ist auch falsch. Sonst würden online oder PDF-Ausgaben nicht funktionieren. 

Außerdem ist das keine ausschließende Definition, sondern eine einschließende. Es zählen also mindestens alle zur Verbreitung geeigneten und bestimmten Druckerzeugnisse darunter. 


			
				https://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/pressefreiheit schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Presse ist dabei jedes zur Verbreitung geeignetes und bestimmtes Druckerzeugnis zu verstehen.



_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:

*WHO: Europa muss sich auf zweite Corona-Welle vorbereiten*

_12:13 Uhr_
Die europäischen Staaten sollten sich nach Ansicht der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) bereits jetzt auf eine zweite tödliche Welle von Coronavirus-Infektionen einstellen. Es sei an der "Zeit für die Vorbereitung, nicht für Feierlichkeiten", sagte der WHO-Regionaldirektor für Europa, Hans Kluge, der britischen Zeitung "The Telegraph". Er reagierte damit auf die Lockerung von Maßnahmen gegen die Pandemie in mehreren Ländern.
Besonders besorgt äußerte sich der WHO-Regionaldirektor über die Möglichkeit einer "Doppelwelle". "In dem Fall könnten wir eine zweite Covid-Welle haben und eine saisonale Grippe oder die Masern." Viele Kinder seien nicht gegen die Masern geimpft, warnte Kluge. Die Länder müssten die Zeit nun nutzen, um ihr Gesundheitswesen zu stärken und zum Beispiel die Kapazitäten in Krankenhäusern auszubauen.

Liveblog zur Corona-Krise: ++ Einige Kitas wieder ganz geoeffnet ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Manche können einfach nicht lesen.
> 
> Das ist auch falsch. Sonst würden online oder PDF-Ausgaben nicht funktionieren.



Nein. https://dipbt.bundestag.de/doc/btd/17/125/1712542.pdf


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Und was nun?

Bei 164 S. musst du schon ein ordentliches Zitat mit Seitenzahl angeben. Zumal du überhaupt nichts zitiert, sondern nur einen Link hin geworfen hast. 

BLEIB beim THEMA !!!

Wer in den Urlaub will sollte jetzt schonmal dafür sorgen, dass es wenige Corona-Fälle in der eigenen Region gibt:
Balearen und Kanaren: Pilotprojekt mit deutschen Touristen | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/spanien-deutsche-urlauber-coronavirus-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Balearen-Präsidentin Francina Armengol will die Inseln zu einer Art Versuchslabor machen: Sie möchte Touristen auf die Balearen holen, die aus den deutschen Regionen kommen, in denen es *nur wenige Covid-19-Fälle* gibt.




Zusätzlich muss man sich vorher testen lassen. Damit man da von einem positiven negativen Ergebnis ausgehen kann, sollte man vorher zwei Wochen Kontakte vermeiden und am Besten zu Hause bleiben:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/spanien-deutsche-urlauber-coronavirus-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Reisende müssten allerdings einen Virus-Test in ihrem Heimatland machen. Das sollte europaweit geregelt sein.
> Konkret: Teneriffa, Gran Canaria und Co. wollen keine Urlauber hereinlassen, die nicht nachweisen können, coronavirusfrei zu sein.





Spannend wird, was die Reiserücktrittversicherungen bei so einem hohen Risiko sagen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Da steht, was Presse ist und was nicht. Grundsätzlich ist die Presse an eine körperliche Verbreitung gebunden. Und da gilt die Pressefreiheit.


Darum sage ich auch ständig, das niemand das Recht hat, auf einer privat betriebenen Onlineplattform seine Sicht der Dinge zu verbreiten, aber jeder nach Belieben Flugblätter und Bücher drucken lassen kann.

Viele der Lügen verbreitenden Spalter vergessen dann, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen staatlicher Sanktion und gesellschaftlicher gibt. Der Staat sperrt Menschen für akuten Dünnpfiff nicht ein. Die Gesellschaft darf durchaus die Nase rümpfen und bekennenden Müllauswürfern die Freundschaft kündigen oder wirtschaftliche Kontakte einstellen. Geht es um ein konkretes Verhalten, hat das rein gar nichts mit pauschaler Gruppendiskriminierung zu tun.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was nun?
> 
> Bei 164 S. musst du schon ein ordentliches Zitat mit Seitenzahl angeben. Zumal du überhaupt nichts zitiert, sondern nur einen Link hin geworfen hast.
> 
> BLEIB beim THEMA !!!



Ich hatte angenommen, dass du aufgrund deiner Überlegenheit (ich kann ja nicht lesen, du schon) selbst zur Erkenntnis kommst.
Aber ok. das führt wirklich zu weit vom Thema weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was nun?


Ja, ich fand es auch unangemessen, aber bei einem seriösen und gut struktuiertem Dokument ist das einfach:
Inhaltsverzeichnis lesen, auf Pressefreiheit stoßen und los geht es:

1.1.1.2.3 Pressefreiheit
Unter Presse versteht man klassischerweise jedes Druckerzeugnis,

_- Offtopic -_



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich hatte angenommen, dass du aufgrund deiner  Überlegenheit (ich kann ja nicht lesen, du schon) selbst zur Erkenntnis  kommst.
> Aber ok. das führt wirklich zu weit vom Thema weg.


Es geht um gegenseitige Umgangsformen hier im Forum und darum ist es schon wichtig. Wenn mir irgendjemand ein Video ohne weitere Erklärungen um die Ohren haut, werfe ich da nie einen Blick rein, dass ist Zeitverschwendung, so nicht kurz vom Zitierenden eine Zusammenfassung des Gesagten kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Geh doch auf den Spammer nicht weiter ein, umso mehr hat die Moderation dann mit löschen zutun. 

Dazu steht da was von "klassischerweise", also dem Rollen/Gesellschaftsbild aus den 50ern, wo der Familienvater noch morgens die Zeitung gelesen hat und die Frau am Herd stand. 

Ansonsten : 1.1.1.2.4 Rundfunkfreiheit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten : 1.1.1.2.4 Rundfunkfreiheit


Hat auch wenig mit Internetseiten zu tun. 

Das ist das Problem mit Gesetzen, sie hinken immer hinterher. Die "Internetfreiheit" muss erst noch, wenn das denn gesellschaftlich gewünscht ist, gesetzlich geregelt werden. Man kann es zwar genauso sehen wie Presse- und Rundfunkfreiheit, es ist aber ein anderes Medium. Fahrräder sind auch keine Autos. Wir differenzieren so eng. Da kann man oft die Hand vor den Kopf schlagen, wenn Winkeladvokaten wieder verbale Spitzfindigkeiten finden, aber so ist der Rechtsstaat.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Das führt alles zu weit weg vom Thema. "Internetfreiheit" doch bitte beim BND-Gesetz (>> BVerfG-Urteil morgen) o.ä. diskutieren.

 Edit: Überwachung im Ausland: Verfassungsgericht kippt BND-Abhörpraxis | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/bnd-gesetz-107.html schrieb:
			
		

> [Alle] ausländischen Staatsbürger, die im Ausland leben, können sich ebenfalls gegenüber deutschen Behörden wie den BND auf die deutschen Grundrechte berufen. Das war höchstrichterlich bisher nicht geklärt und ist eine sehr wichtige verfassungsrechtliche Grundsatzentscheidung.


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum sage ich auch ständig, das niemand das Recht hat, auf einer privat betriebenen Onlineplattform seine Sicht der Dinge zu verbreiten, aber jeder nach Belieben Flugblätter und Bücher drucken lassen kann.
> 
> Viele der Lügen verbreitenden Spalter vergessen dann, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen staatlicher Sanktion und gesellschaftlicher gibt. Der Staat sperrt Menschen für akuten Dünnpfiff nicht ein. Die Gesellschaft darf durchaus die Nase rümpfen und bekennenden Müllauswürfern die Freundschaft kündigen oder wirtschaftliche Kontakte einstellen. Geht es um ein konkretes Verhalten, hat das rein gar nichts mit pauschaler Gruppendiskriminierung zu tun.



Wobei keine Druckerei den Schund auch drucken muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht sollten wir langsam der Übersichtlichkeit wegen ein oder besser mehere neue Thema aufmachen. Der eigentlich Sinn "_Jetzt geht es los"_ dieses Themes ist längst beendet, darum bin ich hier auch schon lange ruhig. Mir ging es darum, Euch am Anfang rechtzeitig zu warnen, dass es ernst wird und Informationen auszutauschen. Wir sind jetzt schon viel weiter und es wird im Thema unübersichtlich. 

Es sollen ja auch neue User integriert werden, die keine Lust haben 8000 Beiträge zu lesen, ...., Sapperlot, haben wir wirklich schon 7820 Beiträge geschrieben?

Möglich wären Themen wären:
- Behandlungsmethoden zum Coronavirus
- Corona Demonstrationen: Wer und warum geht auf die Straße
- Corona Maßnahmen: Sinn und Unsinn



seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei keine Druckerei den Schund auch drucken muss.


Das kann ich selber. Alte Rotaprints bekommt man zum Materialpreis nachgeschmissen
1 Farben Offsetdruckmaschine Rotaprint R 45 K - Preis: 100 EUR - Maschinenangebot auf Maschinensucher.de

Damit haue ich Dir 4000 bedruckte DIN A3 Seiten pro Stunde um die Ohren. Das Drucken auf der Maschine habe ich mit 2h Einweisung gelernt. Dann braucht man natürlich ein paar Wochen Übung, bis der Papierlauf stimmig wird, Farbe gleichmäßig, etc. Das ist aber kein Hexenwerk, das versteht man schnell. Als "Kartoffeldruck" für Flugblätter und Bücher reicht das, Druckplatten für max. 10.000 Seiten kosten belichtet 2-3,-€, das macht Dir jede Druckerei. Druckerschwärze ist auch billig, ein Topf HKS 88 reicht ewig. Und ja, reines schwarz ist wirklich 88, da muss ich gerade drüber schmunzeln, das ist mir früher nie ausgefallen. Alternativ geht manzum Kopieshop.

Ja, seine Meinung via Drucken zu verbreiten ist teuer. Da überlegt man sich jede Seite. Das ist das Problem beim Internet. Es kostet nix, darum gibt es soviel Müll



seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei keine Druckerei den Schund auch drucken muss.


Es gibt genug rechtsextreme Verlage, die jeden Schund veröffentlichen, doch doch, die aktuell demonstrierenden Aluhutträger haben ihre Optionen. 

Aber wir entfernen uns vom Thema, auch wenn es wichtig und spannend ist.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Dann solltest du es aber auch oben in den Startpost schreiben.

Alternativ hier von der Moderation dicht machen lassen und einen "Coronavirus: Wie geht es weiter?" - Thread aufmachen.
3 extra Threads für das Thema Corona sind für ein Hardwareforum übertrieben.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir langsam der Übersichtlichkeit wegen ein oder besser mehere neue Thema aufmachen. Der eigentlich Sinn "_Jetzt geht es los"_ dieses Themes ist längst beendet, darum bin ich hier auch schon lange ruhig. Mir ging es darum, Euch am Anfang rechtzeitig zu warnen, dass es ernst wird und Informationen auszutauschen. Wir sind jetzt schon viel weiter und es wird im Thema unübersichtlich.
> 
> Es sollen ja auch neue User integriert werden, die keine Lust haben 8000 Beiträge zu lesen, ...., Sapperlot, haben wir wirklich schon 7820 Beiträge geschrieben?
> 
> ...



Ist doch dein Thread. 
Änder das Thema und den Startpost.


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir langsam der Übersichtlichkeit wegen ein oder besser mehere neue Thema aufmachen. Der eigentlich Sinn "_Jetzt geht es los"_ dieses Themes ist längst beendet, darum bin ich hier auch schon lange ruhig. Mir ging es darum, Euch am Anfang rechtzeitig zu warnen, dass es ernst wird und Informationen auszutauschen. Wir sind jetzt schon viel weiter und es wird im Thema unübersichtlich.
> 
> Es sollen ja auch neue User integriert werden, die keine Lust haben 8000 Beiträge zu lesen, ...., Sapperlot, haben wir wirklich schon 7820 Beiträge geschrieben?
> 
> ...



Mir ging es nur darum, dass kein privates Gewerbe verpflichtet ist Deine Ergüsse zu vervielfältigen oder zu teilen. So wie keine Druckerei Deine Zettel drucken muss, muss auch keine Internetseite Deine Ergüsse veröffentlichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

Mich interessiert vor allem, welche Behandlungsmethode es gibt, welche erfolgreich sind und welche unnötige Vieherei. Lese ich z.B., dass 90% der Beamtmeten Patienten in New York sterben und dass das Einführen des Beatmunsschlauch so sehr schneller Verschlechterung des Krankheitsverlaufes führen, dann will ich so eine Therapieform nicht, es seit denn, die Statistik in Deutschland ist merklich besser. Sehe ich aber 5% Tote und nur 8% schwere Fälle, scheint es bei uns ähnlich zu sein.

Da Ärzte für mich immer nur Berater sind und ich immer die Entscheidungshoheit für die Behandlungsform behalten will, wird das in Fällen, in denen man mit schwerem Verlauf eingewiesen wird, schwierig noch Entscheidungen zu äußern. 

Auch das ganze Paket Maßnahmen wird mit jedem Tag Forschung zielgerichteter. Man muss Gedult haben. Lese ich aber von immer  mehr durchseuchten Schlachthöfen kommt sofort die Frage auch, ob angehustete Lebensmittel Überträger seien können.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist doch dein Thread.
> Änder das Thema und den Startpost.


Erledigt:
*Nachtrag: 18.05.2020*
Das Thema wurde von "Jetzt geht  es los" hin zu "Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen" geändert, ab Beitrag  7825 wird  die Offenen Diskussion über alle Gebiete verschlankt


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Wenn du im künstlichen Koma liegst, hast du keine Entscheidungsfreiheit mehr.

Und wenn du das Fleisch in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill haust, ist da auch alles tot.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mich interessiert vor allem, welche Behandlungsmethode es gibt, welche erfolgreich sind und welche unnötige Vieherei. Lese ich z.B., dass 90% der Beamtmeten Patienten in New York sterben und dass das Einführen des Beatmunsschlauch so sehr schneller Verschlechterung des Krankheitsverlaufes führen, dann will ich so eine Therapieform nicht, es seit denn, die Statistik in Deutschland ist merklich besser.



Ist die Frage wie sinnvoll diese Statistik ist. Vielleicht wären ohne Beatmung 100% der Verläufe verschlechtert gewesen. Dann hättest du deine Chancen zumindest auf 10% erhöht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du im künstlichen Koma liegst, hast du keine Entscheidungsfreiheit mehr.


Dafür gibt es Patientenverfügungen



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wie sinnvoll diese Statistik ist.  Vielleicht wären ohne Beatmung 100% der Verläufe verschlechtert gewesen.  Dann hättest du deine Chancen zumindest auf 10% erhöht.


Ober anstatt 90% mit Beamtmung wäre ohne vielleicht nur 80% ohne Beatmung gestorben. Therapien können kontraproduktiv sein und bei der Beamtmung stellt sich, zumindest bei dem was ich lese, immer mehr heraus, dass es extreme Folgeschäden hat und die durch Verletzungen der Schleimhäute durch den Schlauch Angriffe auf innere Organe gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Ohne Beatmung würden die Leute aber gar nicht mehr Leben.

Es hat einen Grund, warum die Leute sofort an die Beatmung müssen. 
Intensivpflegerin ueber Covid-19: "Die Patienten werden sehr schnell sehr still" - DER SPIEGEL


Edit:
*London: Veränderungen des Geruchssinns als Symptom anerkannt*

_15:31 Uhr_
Die britischen Gesundheitsbehörden fügen den Verlust oder die Veränderung des Geschmacks- oder Geruchssinns zur Liste der Symptome einer Covid-19-Erkrankung hinzu. Daten und Hinweise zu Covid-19 seien eng verfolgt worden, "und nach gründlicher Überlegung sind wir jetzt zuversichtlich genug, diese neue Maßnahme zu empfehlen", hieß es.
Experten hatten zuvor gewarnt, dass nach der bisherigen Symptomliste Infektionsfälle übersehen würden. Dazu zählten Fieber und andauernder Husten. Behördenvertreter erklärten, Menschen, bei denen Anosmie - der Verlust oder die Veränderung ihres Geruchssinns - auftrete, sollten sich in Quarantäne begeben. Auch der Geschmackssinn kann betroffen sein, da beide eng verbunden sind.


EU könnte Medikament Remdesivir bald für Corona-Patienten zulassen_14:11 Uhr_
Die EU-Arzneimittelbehörde EMA will offenbar in Kürze das antivirale Medikament Remdesivir zur Behandlung von Coronavirus-Patienten in Europa vorläufig zulassen. "Es könnte sein, dass eine bedingte Marktzulassung in den kommenden Tagen erteilt werden kann", sagte EMA-Leiter Guido Rasi bei einer Anhörung im Europaparlament. Vorläufige Studien haben gezeigt, dass das ursprünglich gegen Ebola entwickelte Medikament des US-Konzerns Gilead die Genesungsdauer von Corona-Patienten verkürzen kann.
Die bedingte Marktzulassung hänge davon ab, ob die Experten die bisher vorliegenden Studiendaten zu dem Medikament als "robust genug" einstuften, sagte Rasi im Gesundheitsausschuss des EU-Parlaments. Sie könne aber "sehr bald" kommen.
Remdesivir dringt in Viren ein und verhindert damit ihre Vermehrung. Die US-Arzneimittelbehörde FDA hatte Anfang Mai eine Notfall-Genehmigung für den Einsatz des Wirkstoffs gegen die Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 erteilt.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA haben mittlerweile knapp 90.000 Tote und damit mehr als Spanien (27.563), Frankreich (28.111) und Italien (31.908) zusammen.



Bei rd. 1,5 Mio. Infizierten mit ca. 90.000 Verstorbenen ist die Quote momentan gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Die Fallzahlen in Europa
Corona: Echtzeit-Karte zeigt Fallzahlen und Neuinfektionen in Deutschland und weltweit,
sind da schon schlimmer. 

Problematisch ist halt, das die ärmsten zuerst die Geige einpacken.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Mai 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Woher stammt die Info? Hast du eine Quelle?



Mit der Bedienung von Suchmaschinen stehst du tatsächlich ein wenig auf Kriegsfuß, oder? 

Vor Corona-Protest in Stuttgart: Unbekannte sollen Technik-Lastwagen  angezuendet haben - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Zeitung
"In der Nacht auf Samstag *sollen* Unbekannte drei Lastwagen einer Firma für Veranstaltungstechnik in Stuttgart in Brand gesetzt haben."
"Die Lastwagen *seien* zum Zeitpunkt des Brandes jedoch *noch nicht beladen* gewesen."

Unbekannte setzen Lkws in Stuttgart in Brand | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR
"Zeugen *wollen* zuvor beobachtet haben, wie mehrere wohl maskierte Unbekannte um die Lastwagen liefen. Anschließend *sei* ein lauter Knall zu hören gewesen."
" ... ob die *mutmaßliche* Brandstiftung damit in Zusammenhang steht, wird *von der Polizei momentan ermittelt.*"

Kriminalitaet - Stuttgart - Unbekannte sollen Lkw fuer Corona-Demo angezuendet haben - Panorama - SZ.de
"Unbekannte *sollen* in der Nacht auf Samstag drei Lastwagen einer Firma für Veranstaltungstechnik in Stuttgart in Brand gesetzt haben. In den Fahrzeugen hätte die Technik für die am Nachmittag (15.30 Uhr) stattfindende Demonstration gegen die Corona-Beschränkungen auf dem Cannstatter Wasen transportiert werden sollen, wie ein Polizeisprecher am Morgen sagte. Die Lastwagen *seien zum Zeitpunkt des Brandes jedoch noch nicht beladen gewesen*."



> Nun zu der anderen Sache, ein paar Dinge, die mir im Gedächtnis geblieben sind:
> * fragwürdige Methoden der RIchtigstellung: Fefes Blog



Wenn Fefe weniger damit beschäftigt wäre, am Rande des VT-Spektrum zu fischen, hätte er mehr Zeit für Recherche - oder wenigstens dafür, seine Beiträge zu überdenken. In diesem Fall sieht doch ein Blinder mit Krückstock, dass es sich um einen als Beleg gedachten Screenshot aus der textlichen Richtigstellung handelt, die praktischerweise direkt darunter verlinkt wurde - was Suchmaschinen sehr wohl indizieren können.
Da ich einmal davon ausgehe, dass das Fefe das als IT-Fachmann durchaus weiß, gehe ich erst einmal davon aus, dass ihm die Wirkung wichtiger war als die Tatsachen - wogegen eine Bildmontage, die jeder einigermaßen IT-affine Mensch sofort als solche erkennt, allenfalls handwerklich unsauber ist. 



> * Aktueller: Der Angriff auf Mitarbeiter der ZDF heute Show wird als Anschlag auf die Pressefreiheit bezeichnet (auch von der Politik). Das ZDF ist aber keine Presse, sondern Rundfunk.



Presse und Rundfunk sind laut Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gleichgestellt.

Die frühere technische (!) Unterteilung ist obsolet, seit durch das Internet Text, Bild und Ton zusammenwachsen. Aus diesem Grunde kommen auch Redakteure reiner Online-Medien (unter anderem auch Youtuber und Vlogger) in den prinzipiellen Genuss der grundrechtlich garantierten Freiheit zu ungehinderter Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit.



> * Sorgfaltspflicht: Ukraine: Mit Nazis gegen Putin | Juedische Allgemeine



"Dabei wurden Soldaten des Asow-Bataillons gezeigt, die für die ukrainische Regierung die Stadt Mariupol beschützen sollen. An ihrer Montur und ihren Helmen *waren deutlich* Hakenkreuze und SS-Runen zu sehen."

Erkenne den Fehler. - Oder warte, ich helfe nach: Was in einen *Bild*beitrag "deutlich" zu sehen ist, wie der Verfasser selbst einräumt, ist nicht unterschlagen worden. 
Und wenn man den Text weiter liest, in der sich der Verfasser lang und breit über "moradierende" ukrainische Milizen auslässt, aber mit keinem Wort die gleicherart aktiven russischen Milizen erwähnt, weiß man auch sofort, woher der Wind weht.



> * "Übersetzungsfehler" bei Aussagen von einem gewissen Donald T. (hatten wir neulich erst passend zum Thema - "Donald empfiehlt ....zu injizieren...")



Was ich bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt widerlegt habe, auch wenn du das nicht akzeptiert hast.



> * die undifferenzierte Darstellung der aktuellen Demonstranten, auch das Video der Bild (weiter oben) ist voll davon



Und wieder Phrasendrescherei. Werde bitte konkret: Worin äußert sich deiner Ansicht die von dir unterstellte undifferenzierte Darstellung? 



> * Der Fall Skripal noch ein Begriff? Bis heute gibt es keine Beweise für eine Schuld der russischen Regierung. Ich kann mich aber noch gut erinnern, was damals in den Medien los war. Differenzierte Berichterstattung war das nicht.



Ich bin ja der Letzte, der angesichts der häufig reflexartigen Verdächtigung russischer Nachrichtendienstler, Hacker, Oligarchen etc. nicht mit den Augen rollt, aber im Fall Skripal sind die Indizien irgendwie erdrückend, findest du nicht?



> * Ein eigentlich neutraler Beitrag zum Thema Urheberrechtsreform, aber mit einer diskreditierenden Überschrift: Protest gegen Uploadfilter: 160.000 Bots auf deutschen Strassen - taz.de



Vor lauter Verzweiflung, schnell ein paar Beispiele auszugraben, hast du versehentlich deinen Ironie-Detektor abgeschaltet. Es ist doch klar ersichtlich, dass die Überschrift eine süffisante Retourkutsche für und an Daniel Caspary (CDU) ist, der behauptete, bei den Kritikern von Uploadfiltern würde es sich um Bots handeln. Aber wenn die TAZ die angeblichen Bots ganz klar auf den Straßen verortet (Was Bots bekanntermaßen nicht können ...) und die Demos zudem ausgesprochen positiv darstellt, ist Casparys Unterstellung hinlänglich als Blödsinn enttarnt. Du verstehst?



> Archiv - Staendige Publikumskonferenz der oeff.-rechtl. Medien &#8226; Forum anzeigen - Programmbeschwerden



Was ich dabei gerade viel interessanter finde: Oben meinst du noch, der Rundfunk wäre gar keine Presse, nun willst du Verstöße gegen den Pressekodex mit Beschwerden gegen Programminhalte des Rundfunks belegen. Was darf's denn nun sein? 

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass ich die grundsätzliche Absicht von Frau Müllers Privatverein (Wirkt da eigentlich irgend jemand anderes oder sind die weiteren Mitglieder nur designierte Karteileichen?) durchaus gutheiße, weil ein so aufgeblähter Apparat wie der ÖR Kritik durchaus gebrauchen kann, um besser zu werden, scheinen mir die meisten Beschwerden und deren Tenor doch ein wenig programmatisch zu sein. Da wird sich an aus dem Kontext gerissenen Aussagen aufgehangen, die im im Gesamtbericht selbst kritisch beleuchtet werden und es werden Sachverhalte als Falschdarstellung reklamiert, die teilweise bis heute ungeklärt sind - und in den betreffenden Artikel auch so dargestellt werden.
Kurz, das sieht für mich nur zu einem Zehntel nach Korrektur aus, die restlichen 90% sind organisiert-konzertiertes Auskotzen über individuelle Reizthemen: Das ZDF hat "Putin" gesagt! Steinigt sie!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Mai 2020)

Meine Antwort per PN, damit der thread sauber bleibt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

Mittlerweile sind vier Kreise im roten Bereich. Greiz liegt wieder über 50.
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-05-18-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Jobcenter wird sicher bald wieder Umschulungen etc. für die  Hartz4-Empfänger anbieten, dann sind die auch wieder beschäftigt.


Als wären die meisten Hools arbeitslos. Das verbitte ich mir.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Verdacht, dass es einen politischen Hintergrund hat, liegt schon nahe. Und ja, dadurch hätte das eine besondere Qualität ggü. "alltäglichen" Bränden. Einfach mal abwarten, was die Ermittlungen ergeben.



Bei der aktuell extrem bunten Mischung demonstrierender Chaoten wird es aber schwer, auch nur ein "gegen wen" geschweige denn ein "von wem" bei politischen Motiven zu ermitteln 
Auf alle Fälle darf bezweifelt werden, dass die zum Teil sogar wild Demonstrierenden sich durch eine fehlende PA-Anlage von ihrem Tun abbringen lassen. Wenn ein inhaltlicher Anlass zwischen Demos und Brand besteht, dann würde ich am ehesten auf Rache tippen, weil der Anbieter seine Technik einer Person zur Verfügung gestellt hat, der jemand anderes auf keinen Fall öffentlichen Raum zugestehen will. Aber selbst das ist so abrupt merkwürdig.

Mal abwarten. Am Ende wollte sich ein Veranstaltungstechniker einfach feuersanieren...




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA haben mittlerweile knapp 90.000 Tote und damit mehr als Spanien (27.563), Frankreich (28.111) und Italien (31.908) zusammen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Trump schadet der Wirtschaft also richtig.
> 
> In den letzten zwei Wochen hatten die immer noch zwischen 20 bis 25 tausend Neuinfektionen am Tag.



Hey, immerhin hält Trump seinen Kumpels Bolsonaro und Putin den Rücken frei. So sehen deren Zahlen doch gleich viel besser aus.




Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann Joe Biden daraus keinen Vorteil ziehen.



Wie sollte er auch? Er ist medial inexistent (was in den USA leider schon 3/4tel der Miete ist), kann beim Thema "Corona" auch nichts vorweisen und beim Thema "Wirtschaft" zieht er tendentiell sogar den kürzeren. Je größer die Zweifel an der allgemeinen Versorgung werden, desto eher hätte Sanders von der Krise profitieren können, aber allgemein darf den Individualismus in den USA nicht unterschätzen. Alleine sterben ist da tatsächlich vielen mehr wert, als gemeinsam leben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe testweise paar Lkw-Brände in Verbindung mit willkürlich ausgewählten Städtenahmen quer durch die Republik gegoogelt und war total überrascht (<-- Sarkasmus), dass darüber auch nur lokal berichtet wurde.
> 
> Fahrzeugbrände mit Sachschaden scheinen grundsätzlich keine überregionale Relevanz zu haben. Das finde ich zwar auch etwas seltsam, da ich beispielsweise auf Lkw-Brände gestoßen bin, bei denen man überregionales Interesse vermuten könnte, nur hat das alles nichts damit zu tun, dass ein gezielter Anschlag auf Anti-Corona-Demo-Equipment (Dieses Wortungetüm wollte ich mir sichern, bevor die Bildzeitung es verwendet ..) unterschlagen würde.



Selbst über die Anschläge auf Geschäfte in Waldkraiburg wurde erst überregional berichtet, nachdem Täter und Rohrbomben gefunden wurden. Es passiert einfach viel zu viel in Deutschland, als das man über so etwas auf Verdacht hin berichten könnte. Das ist ja mit ein Grund dafür, warum Sicherheitsgefühl und Sicherheitsstatistik so meilenweit auseinanderliegen: Weil sowieso nur die wichtigsten 0,001% in den Nachrichten laufen, macht es praktisch keinen Unterschied, ob 20% Fälle dazu kommen oder 20% Fälle wegfallen, aber einen sehr großen Unterschied, wie und in welchem Tonfall die 0,001% an die Leute herangetragen werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse -- was ist das denn für eine Propaganda Seite?
> Der Röper macht ja mehr Werbung für sich als andere -- kauft meine Bücher, kauft meine Bücher.



Allein die Domain sagt doch alles, oder? Wer sich allein über ein "dagegen" definiert, ist selten beachtenswert, denn nur verdammt wenige Sachen sind so falsch, dass ALLES andere per se mindestens "okay" wäre. (Abgesehen von Nazis fällt mir spontan gar nichts ein)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum sage ich auch ständig, das niemand das Recht hat, auf einer privat betriebenen Onlineplattform seine Sicht der Dinge zu verbreiten, aber jeder nach Belieben Flugblätter und Bücher drucken lassen kann.



Man darf sowohl das eine als auch das andere, solange man dabei keine Verleumdnungen verbreitet. Aber in beiden Fällen hat man halt keinen Anspruch auf irgendwelche Hilfen und versuch mal mit einer Webseite jemanden zu erreichen, deren URL Google, Facebook und Twitter nicht weitergeben wollen...




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hat auch wenig mit Internetseiten zu tun.
> 
> Das ist das Problem mit Gesetzen, sie hinken immer hinterher. Die "Internetfreiheit" muss erst noch, wenn das denn gesellschaftlich gewünscht ist, gesetzlich geregelt werden. Man kann es zwar genauso sehen wie Presse- und Rundfunkfreiheit, es ist aber ein anderes Medium.



Es ist in der Regel auch eine Art. Bislang ging es bei der Pressefreiheit ausdrücklich um "Berichterstattung" und in Zeiten, als zur Informationsverbreitung die Infrakstruktur eines Verlages oder einer Sendeanstalt nötig war, hat das auch funktioniert. Denn das Bisschen zusätzlichen Aufwand für wenigstens einen Schein von Journalismus hat man sich da automatisch zu geleistet und die Beiträge aufgrund der knappen Sendezeit/Seitenzahl von ganz allein zu einem "Bericht" eingedampft. Heute kann jeder seinen Dünnschiss mit Leichtigkeit überall dazusenfen und leider ist das Verhältnis aus Inhalt und Verbreitungsaufwand bei der Minimierung letzteren auf nahe null im Schnitt gleich geblieben. Auf einmal geht es also nicht mehr nur um den Umgang mit Inhalten, die zumindest einem mittleren Personenkreis in irgend einer Form wichtig waren (eine Anforderung, die z.B. komplett erfundendenes nur äußerst selten von sich aus erfüllt), sondern auch jede Menge Schrott, der überhaupt nur bewusst zur Manipulation aus dem Hut gezaubert wurde.

Das gesetztlich zu regeln erfodert deutlich mehr als nur die Erweiterung des Bezugsrahmens.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir langsam der Übersichtlichkeit wegen ein oder besser mehere neue Thema aufmachen. Der eigentlich Sinn "_Jetzt geht es los"_ dieses Themes ist längst beendet, darum bin ich hier auch schon lange ruhig. Mir ging es darum, Euch am Anfang rechtzeitig zu warnen, dass es ernst wird und Informationen auszutauschen. Wir sind jetzt schon viel weiter und es wird im Thema unübersichtlich.
> 
> Es sollen ja auch neue User integriert werden, die keine Lust haben 8000 Beiträge zu lesen, ...., Sapperlot, haben wir wirklich schon 7820 Beiträge geschrieben?



Haben wir. Aber davon vermutlich nie mehr als 300 zum gleichen Thema, weswegen es auch nicht gelingen wird, "Corona" in mehrere Threads aufzuspalten. Jeder Aspekt der laufenden Entwicklung hat naturwissenschaftliche, politische, wirtschaftliche und soziale Bezüge und ist so undefinierbar mit dem Rest verknüpft. Wenn du nicht alle fünf Tage fünf neue Threads gemäß verschobener Schwerpunkte haben willst, musst du also mit einem Sammelthread leben, so wie wir ihn jetzt haben.

Was übrigens gar nicht funktionieren wird: Einen laufenden Thread durch Umbennung auf ein neues Thema konzentrieren. Dafür ist es eben eine laufende Diskussion.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal abwarten. Am Ende wollte sich ein Veranstaltungstechniker einfach feuersanieren...



Wäre bei den weggebrochen Aufträgen zumindest nicht abwegig.


----------



## Slezer (19. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte mein Geschlecht doch umschreiben müssen (und Apache Helikopter) weil das Virus bekommen nur Männer und Frauen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2020)

Gute Nachrichten:
_
 Wie das US-Unternehmen am Montagnachmittag mitteilte, konnte bei acht  Patienten durch die Behandlung mit dem eigens entwickelten Impfstoff  mRNA-1273 eine Immunisierung nachgewiesen werden. ...
&#8222;Diese vorläufigen Phase-1-Daten zeigen, dass eine Impfung mit mRNA-1273  bereits ab einer Dosis von 25 µg eine Immunantwort in der Größenordnung  einer natürlichen Infektion hervorruft&#8221;, sagt Dr. Tal Zaks, Chief  Medical Officer bei Moderna. ...
Schon Anfang Juli will das Unternehmen mit der Phase-3-Studie beginnen &#8211;  also einer große Studie mit tausenden Testpersonen. &#8222;Wir investieren in  den Ausbau der Produktion, damit wir die Anzahl der Dosen, die wir  produzieren können, maximieren können, um so viele Menschen wie möglich  vor Sars-CoV-2 zu schützen&#8221;, so Zaks._
Erster Erfolg am Menschen: US-Impfstoff von Moderna regt Corona-Antikoerperbildung an


Und hier eine Simulation zu dem Erfolg der Maßnahmen.  Die vier Wochen alte Simulation hat den Zeitraum bis heute ziemlich exakt dargestellt und zeigt den Einfluss der drei Maßnahmenpakete



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Die Wirkung der Massnahmen gegen die Corona-Pandemie in Deutschland | Max-Planck-Gesellschaft


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Quelle: Die Wirkung der Massnahmen gegen die Corona-Pandemie in Deutschland | Max-Planck-Gesellschaft





> Diese Meldung wurde am 2. April veröffentlicht und am 8. April 2020 aktualisiert


Das ist sechs Wochen her. Inwiefern ist das relevant?


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *EU könnte Medikament Remdesivir bald für Corona-Patienten zulassen*
> 
> _14:11 Uhr_
> Die EU-Arzneimittelbehörde EMA will offenbar in Kürze das antivirale Medikament Remdesivir zur Behandlung von Coronavirus-Patienten in Europa vorläufig zulassen. "Es könnte sein, dass eine bedingte Marktzulassung in den kommenden Tagen erteilt werden kann", sagte EMA-Leiter Guido Rasi bei einer Anhörung im Europaparlament. Vorläufige Studien haben gezeigt, dass das ursprünglich gegen Ebola entwickelte Medikament des US-Konzerns Gilead die Genesungsdauer von Corona-Patienten verkürzen kann.
> ...


Bitte auch den Artikel verlinken. Danke!

Ansonsten hört sich das sehr gut an. Ich habe große Hoffnung in das Medikament. Gerade wenn man es im frühen Verlauf der Erkrankung  einsetzt scheint es erfolgsversprechend zu sein.


----------



## seahawk (19. Mai 2020)

Beim Impfstoff geht es voran:

Corona-Impfstoff von US-Biotechfirma Moderna zeigt erste Erfolge

Corona-Impfstoff - Weiterer Kandidat kurz vor klinischen Tests


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das ist sechs Wochen her. Inwiefern ist das relevant?


Es ist eine Auswertung der Daten, die um die ergriffenen Massnamen herum passierte und sie prognostiziert über viele Wochen richtig. Das deutet darauf hin, dass sinnvoll prognostiziert wurde. Darum kann man annehmen, dass auch die Prognosen zum Erfolg der Massnahmen relativ genau sind.

Relevant ist es, um Kritikern der Maßnahmen deren Wirkung zu erläutern.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und hier eine Simulation zu dem Erfolg der Maßnahmen.  Die vier Wochen alte Simulation hat den Zeitraum bis heute ziemlich exakt dargestellt und zeigt den Einfluss der drei Maßnahmenpakete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessanter wäre eher eine Simulation der Aufhebung der Maßnahmen jetzt Ende April und im Mai. Dann geht die Kurve wieder nach oben.




RyzA schrieb:


> Bitte auch den Artikel verlinken. Danke!



Ist kein ganzer Artikel, sondern einfach bloß eine Meldung im Ticker von Gestern. 
Liveblog zur Corona-Krise: ++ Giffey will finanzielle Hilfen fuer Frauen ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist kein ganzer Artikel, sondern einfach bloß eine Meldung im Ticker von Gestern.
> Liveblog zur Corona-Krise: ++ Giffey will finanzielle Hilfen fuer Frauen ++ | tagesschau.de





> Bundesfamilienministerin Franziska Giffey hat gefordert, mit möglichen Konjunkturhilfen wegen der Corona-Krise vor allem auch Frauen zu unterstützen. In den _tagesthemen_ sagte Giffey, jetzt gehe es darum, Familien zu helfen. Man müsse einen starken Impuls für die Konjunktur setzen und dabei Familien nicht vergessen. "Wenn wir Konjunkturprogramme auflegen, dann müssen wir sie so gestalten, dass gerade auch die Frauen berücksichtigt werden". Hier dürfe man "nicht in traditionelle Rollenmuster zurückfallen" und die Programme so verteilen, dass eher die Männer davon profitieren, sagte die SPD-Politikerin. Vielmehr gehe es darum, "wie wir genau diejenigen, die jetzt in den Sorgeberufen aber auch in der familiären Sorgearbeit sehr, sehr viel leisten, auch bei den Konjunkturmaßnahmen unterstützen".Giffey bekräftigte ihre Forderung, die Lohnfortzahlung für Eltern, die wegen geschlossener Kitas oder Schulen nicht arbeiten können, zu verlängern. "Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, dass es hier eine Einigung gibt zwischen Bund und Ländern, dass wenn ein Kinderbetreuungsplatz nicht zur Verfügung stehen kann in der Kita, in der Grundschule oder im Hort, dass dann die Eltern zumindest eine Entschädigung bekommen," sagte die Ministerin.


Vor allem auch Frauen [...] es  gehe um Familien...
Frauen = Familien? Und labert selber was von "nicht in traditionelle Rollenbilder zu fallen"
Hört die Frau sich selber zu?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus-Pandemie: US-Praesident schluckt Malaria-Mittel Hydroxychloroquin  | tagesschau.de

Ansteckung mit Covid-19: Wie gefaehrlich sind Aerosole? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus-Pandemie: US-Praesident schluckt Malaria-Mittel Hydroxychloroquin  | tagesschau.de



Also manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob Trump einfach mehr weis (was noch lange nicht spruchreif ist) als der Ottonormalbürger, oder er einfach ein komischer Kautz bleibt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

Der hat sich was in den Kopf gesetzt und das setzt er jetzt durch.
Spannend wird, wie lange es dauert, bis er seinen  Herzstillstand davon bekommt.  



> Am Tag 6 der Studie waren 11 Patienten (13,5 %) gestorben.


COVID-19: Kleinere Studie mit Chloroquin wegen Komplikationen abgebrochen | aerzteblatt.de
Mehrere Studien zeigen: Chloroquin erhoeht Sterberisiko bei COVID-19 | Wissen & Umwelt | DW | 22.04.2020
Corona-"Wundermittel": Guter Rat ist teuer - schlechter toedlich | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (19. Mai 2020)

Was macht er denn da? Wieso zieht er die Maske ab als er dachte die Kameras sind aus?

YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-virus-sachsen-ticker-dienstag-neunzehnter-mai-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Dresdner Mediziner warnt: Covid-19 kann grässliche Folgen haben*
> 
> Das Netzwerk der deutschen Hochschulmedizin zum Austausch von Behandlungsverfahren und Patientendaten in der Corona-Pandemie hat zwei Monate nach der Gründung eine Zwischenbilanz gezogen. Dabei erklärte der Chef des Dresdner Uniklinikums, Michael Albrecht, Covid-19 sei wesentlich gefährlicher als beispielsweise eine klassische Lungenentzündung. Das hätten viele Fälle mit schwerkranken Patienten in den vergangenen Wochen gezeigt.
> 
> ...



Corona-Ticker Sachsen: Dresdner Mediziner warnt vor "graesslichen Folgen" von Covid-19 | MDR.DE


Edit:
Ergebnisse der Kupferzeller RKI-Corona-Studie in sechs Wochen erwartet | Heilbronn | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Was macht er denn da? Wieso zieht er die Maske ab als er dachte die Kameras sind aus?
> 
> YouTube



Davon gibt es mittlerweile massig Videos. Die Politiker halten sich doch teils selbst nicht an die Maskenverordnung. In den USA sieht man das auch stets bei Trump und Pence.
Ich setz das Teil auch nur auf um kurz in den Lebensmittelladen zu huschen. 
Ich find´s immer sau komisch wenn mir Rentner im Auto entgegen kommen, alleine im Auto sitzen, und mit Maske in der Gegend umher fahren.
Bei denen hat die Dauerbeschallung der Nachrichten schon früchte getragen. Überall Viren, kommt mir bloß nicht zu nahe. Und wehe du läufst im selben Lebensmittel-Gang wie ich.^^


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

Michael Kretschmer oder Winfried Kretschmann - wer macht es richtig mit Corona-Wutbuerger? - DER SPIEGEL



			
				https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/buerger-erstattet-anzeige-gegen-michael-kretschmer-weil-er-keinen-mundschutz-trug-a-e65e0c1d-8acb-4348-8fd8-e8dc2a759178 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich verstehe die Kritik absolut, und ich habe meine Maske selbst immer dabei. Natürlich war das auch gestern so. Ich habe dann überlegt, was ich mache, und entschieden, dass ich sie jetzt mal nicht aufsetze. Wenn man mit Menschen sprechen will, die die Maske grundsätzlich ablehnen, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Man trägt selbst keine &#8211; oder es gibt kein Gespräch", sagte Kretschmer



Buerger erstattet Anzeige gegen Michael Kretschmer &#8211; weil er keinen Mundschutz trug - DER SPIEGEL


Wobei es kein Problem ist ohne Maske, wenn er vorher einen negativen Corona-Test bzw. 2-3 Wochen ohne Kontakt hatte.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es kein Problem ist ohne Maske, wenn er vorher einen negativen Corona-Test bzw. 2-3 Wochen ohne Kontakt hatte.


Um sich dann anzustecken und danach alle Anderen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

Die billigen Masken schützen nicht vor eigener Ansteckung, sondern nur davor andere anzustecken.

Er müsste, da die anderen keine Maske getragen haben jetzt erstmal auf einen Corona-Test warten.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

Müsste...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Buerger erstattet Anzeige gegen Michael Kretschmer &#8211; weil er keinen Mundschutz trug - DER SPIEGEL



Das sich Kretsche persönlich mit Bürger/-innen trifft und diskutiert,
finde ich schonmal ganz gut. 

Irgendwie scheinen da die Emotionen in Verbindung mit Verschwörungstheorektikern, Esoterikern und dgl.
etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen zu sein.
Niveaulos beschimpfen,
würde ich mich als Ministerpräsident aber nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

Das die Leute von AfD/Pegida keinen Anstand haben ist doch nichts neues. Die Erzählungen von Lügenpresse, Merkel-Diktatur etc. sind im Grunde auch seit Jahren die gleichen. 

Wobei ich schon interessant finde, das die sich so auf Merkel fixieren, dabei macht sie doch selbst praktisch fast nichts. 

Und die Geschichte mit einer angeblichen Zusammenarbeit von Gates und den Regierung/Behörden ist auch absurd.
Einfach mal schauen, wie viele Jahre es gedauert hat, bis die jetzt endlich mal auf *Windows 7* umgestiegen sind.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die Geschichte mit einer angeblichen Zusammenarbeit von Gates und den Regierung/Behörden ist auch absurd.



Du glaubst nicht daran? 
Da werde ich dich wohl mal bekehren müssen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die billigen Masken schützen nicht vor eigener Ansteckung, sondern nur davor andere anzustecken.
> 
> [...]



Klar schützen die auch einen selbst, aber in geringerem Maße, als dass man damit andere vor den eigenen, möglicherweise infektiösen Speicheltropfen schützt. Alles andere wäre hart unlogisch.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Klar schützen die auch einen selbst



Nö, tun sie nicht.
Wenn dich einer anhustet oder sonst wie Aerosole überträgt, landen die in den Augen und damit bist du infiziert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, tun sie nicht.
> Wenn dich einer anhustet oder sonst wie Aerosole überträgt, landen die in den Augen und damit bist du infiziert.



"Schutz" ist in diesem Kontext relativ, sofern wir nicht von einem Vollschutzanzug sprechen, der dich komplett hermetisch von der Außenwelt abschirmt  
Aber natürlich verringern auch die simplen Stoffmasken (zu einem vergleichsweise natürlich sehr geringen Grad) das Risiko, infektiöse Tröpfchen einzuatmen oder dass sich diese auf der Haut deiner unteren Gesichtshälfte ablagern.


----------



## Sverre (19. Mai 2020)

Diese Art Not-/ Steinzeitmasken sind nur ein Spuckschutz, mehr sollen die nicht können.

Dazu kommt, das du auf den richtigen Umgang deiner Umwelt mit dieser Art Maske angewiesen bist.

Deswegen bleibt dir nur Abstandhalten.

Von Schutz spricht man erst ab FFP3.

Zum Vergleich mal die Nom. Schutzfaktoren:

FFP1 -> 4
FFP2-> 12
FFP3 -> 50
Vollschutzmaske mit P3 Filter -> 1000

Gesamtleckage:
FFP1    max. 22 %
FFP2 	max. 8 %
FFP3 	max. 2 %. 


https://www.draeger.com/Library/Content/personenschutz-ca-de-9072152-1505-1-sp_lowres.pdf
Beschluss 609 des Ausschusses für Biologische Arbeitsstoffe - Arbeitsschutz beim Auftreten einer nicht ausreichend impfpräventablen humanen Influenza, Anlage 2

Aerosole kann man schnell Testen, einfach etwas Deo / Parfüm versprühen und mal riechen.

Normalerweise wird für solche Tests Bananenöl (Gas) und CS Gas verwendet.

Zivilschutz scheint wohl teurer/ unbequemer als die zukünftigen Lockdowns zu sein.

Wer im Jahr 2020 noch mit MNS-Lappen um die Füße rumläuft, muss sich nicht wundern 
das er nasse Füße im Regen bekommt.

Funktionskleidung gibt es heute für alle Lebenslagen von...

YouTube

bis...

YouTube


Ach sowas in der Art, mal für alle Menschen die für uns wie auch immer arbeiten...
YouTube


----------



## muadib (19. Mai 2020)

Auch hier wurde bestätigt, dass das Infektionsrisiko im Freien und wahrscheinlich auch beim Einkaufen sehr gering ist.

Coronavirus: Wo das Corona-Infektionsrisiko am groessten ist - DER SPIEGEL
„Alle, die hier sitzen, waren krank“: Wie sich eine Berliner Bueroetage beinahe komplett infizierte - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Interessant ist aber auch zu sehen, dass in geschlossenen Räumen, in denen man sich lange aufhält und die nicht gut durchlüftet sind, selbst mehrere Meter Abstand ein ungenügender Schutz sind.

Heute habe ich diesen Bericht gelesen und gleichzeitig erfahren, dass ich beruflich ab nächster Woche mit mehreren Menschen in einem Raum zusammenarbeiten muss. Super


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2020)

Hier mal wieder für alle, die 20min Zeit zum Zuhören haben ein Neurologe zum Thema und Begleiterscheinungen des Coronavirus. Das Biest kann viel, zum Glück aber selten. "Etwas" wissenschaftlicher, aber ich denke trotzdem für die meiksten gut verständlich.

*Was ist über neurologische Komplikationen bei COVID-19 bekannt?*_
... Was bislang über neurologische Schäden in Zusammenhang mit dem  Coronavirus bekannt ist, erläutert im Podcast Professor Julian Bösel,  Chefarzt an der Klinik für Neurologie in Kassel und designierter   Präsident der DGNI.... _
AErzteTag: Was ist ueber neurologische Komplikationen bei COVID-19 bekannt? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten:
> _
> Wie das US-Unternehmen am Montagnachmittag mitteilte, konnte bei acht  Patienten durch die Behandlung mit dem eigens entwickelten Impfstoff  mRNA-1273 eine Immunisierung nachgewiesen werden. ...
> &#8222;Diese vorläufigen Phase-1-Daten zeigen, dass eine Impfung mit mRNA-1273  bereits ab einer Dosis von 25 µg eine Immunantwort in der Größenordnung  einer natürlichen Infektion hervorruft&#8221;, _


_

 
Können sich die Medien langsam mal fähige Leute für Wissenschaftsberichterstattung zumindest in solchen Fällen organisieren? Eine Immunantwort ist eine Immunantwort, keine Immunisierung.




			Und hier eine Simulation zu dem Erfolg der Maßnahmen.  Die vier Wochen alte Simulation hat den Zeitraum bis heute ziemlich exakt dargestellt und zeigt den Einfluss der drei Maßnahmenpakete



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Die Wirkung der Massnahmen gegen die Corona-Pandemie in Deutschland | Max-Planck-Gesellschaft

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Interessant wäre, was das Modell über die ""Maßnahmen"" seit Ende April sagt. Was davor war wissen wir jetzt halt sowieso und die Ausgangslage jetzt nicht mehr gilt, sind weitere Hochrechnungen auf deren Basis nutzlos.




WhoRainZone schrieb:



			Vor allem auch Frauen [...] es  gehe um Familien...
Frauen = Familien? Und labert selber was von "nicht in traditionelle Rollenbilder zu fallen"
Hört die Frau sich selber zu? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das ist halt "Gleichberechtigung"spolitik in Deutschland. Entweder Geschenke an Frauen oder (häufiger) Diskriminierung gegen Männer.




DKK007 schrieb:



Ansteckung mit Covid-19: Wie gefaehrlich sind Aerosole? | tagesschau.de

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Was im Bericht nicht steht, aber in der Fernsehfassung zum Thema kam: Da ist nicht nur bloße Theorie, sondern es gibt Praxisbeispiele. Ein Chor hat letzten Monat bei einer einzigen Probe über Entfernungen von 5-10 m zu iirc 50% angesteckt.




JoM79 schrieb:



			Um sich dann anzustecken und danach alle Anderen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wer drei Wochen lang vollständig isoliert war und jetzt draußen rumläuft, ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht inefktiös. Entweder er hatte von vorneherein nichts oder aber er hatte in Woche 2 ein paar milde Symptome, die er nicht bemerkt hat und ist jetzt genesen oder aber er wäre in Woche 2 und Woche 3 mit einem schweren Verlauf zusammengebrochen und jetzt nicht in der Lage, draußen herumzulaufen. Und wenn er sich nach den drei Wochen sofort infiziert hat, ist er selbst halt er nach ein paar Tagen infektiös. Aber Inkubations- und Infektionszeit zusammen erreichen kaum drei Wochen, erst recht nicht ohne Symptome, sodass man so lange nach dem letzten Kontakt niemanden Anstecken kann.
Nur schafft es praktisch niemand, sich drei Wochen lang vollständig zu isolieren. Zumal hier nur "allein" zählt: Wer mit jemandem zusammen war, der seinerseits erst in Woche 2 infektiös wurde, kann sich eben auch erst vor einer Woche angesteckt haben.




muadib schrieb:



			Auch hier wurde bestätigt, dass das Infektionsrisiko im Freien und wahrscheinlich auch beim Einkaufen sehr gering ist.

Coronavirus: Wo das Corona-Infektionsrisiko am groessten ist - DER SPIEGEL

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Also diese Entwarnungen halte ich für Bullshit. Untersucht wurden "Cluster mit drei oder mehr Fällen, die den Eindruck eines gemeinsamen Ursprungs erweckten". Wieviel mehr Bias geht denn noch? Klar, dass man da gehäuft Familien "findet". Allein durch diese Einschränkung wurden aber nur 1245 von 7324 Fällen überhaupt untersucht. Und selbst bei den Fällen konnte der Übertragungsweg nicht identifiziert werden. So kann man nur herausfinden, dass familiäre Umgebungen ein Risiko darstellen - aber um auszuschließen, dass Einkaufen ungefährlich ist, müsste man die anderen 6000 Fälle nachverfolgen. Und natürlich ist es praktisch unmöglich, einen zufällige Infektionsquelle, der man einmal begegnet ist, zu identifizieren, sodass solche Fälle die nie die Mehrheit der erfolgreich analysierten Infektionsketten ausmachen.
Aber die Mehrheit der Infektionskettenanalysen ist eben nicht erfolgreich und findet keinen Patient 0.




&#8222;Alle, die hier sitzen, waren krank&#8220;: Wie sich eine Berliner Bueroetage beinahe komplett infizierte - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Interessant ist aber auch zu sehen, dass in geschlossenen Räumen, in denen man sich lange aufhält und die nicht gut durchlüftet sind, selbst mehrere Meter Abstand ein ungenügender Schutz sind.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Es gibt da so einen nervigen PCGH-User, der seit 1,5 Monaten verpflichten, weitreichende Schutzkonzepte für Arbeitnehmer fordert...


Fun fact: Der Sicherheitsabstand in Flugzeugen bleibt bei den bewährten "1,5 cm, wenn der Sitznachbar höflich ist"._


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Wobei das überall erzählt wird, dass schon ordentlich Lüften recht viel bringt.

Die Spannende Frage ist eher, wie es da bei Klimaanlagen aussieht. Die sind schließlich auch ganz schöne Keimschleudern.


----------



## Slezer (20. Mai 2020)

Die sind aber auf keimschleudern ohne corona


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Spannende Frage ist eher, wie es da bei Klimaanlagen aussieht. Die sind schließlich auch ganz schöne Keimschleudern.


 Weil die Wartung verschlampt wird und in kritischen Bereichen (Krankenhäusern!) oft keine Desinfektionsstufe zur kompletten Vernichtung von Keimen eingesetzt wird.

Ich hab in Karlsruhe eine Klimanalage mit gebaut in einer Klinik.
Als ich gefragt habe, wie die Filter gewechselt werden, sagt der verantwortliche Techniker: nach Anzeige - nicht nach Zeitplan.
Dann sind die Filtereinsätze aber meist schon schwarz ... .

Im Flieger sieht das noch schlimmer aus.
Da gibt es gar keine Desinfektionsstufen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Gibt auch schon nachgewiesene Corona-Fälle aus einem Restaurant vor dem Lockdown, wo die Klimalage am anderen Ende des Raumes für Infektionen gesorgt hat.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2020)

Flugzeuge nutzen HEPA Filter - schon sehr lange.

Infektionskrankheiten: Flugzeuge sind (fast) steril


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Bloß ist dort der Abstand nicht eingehalten. 


Über 1100 Tote am Tag in Brasilien. 
Coronavirus-Pandemie: Ein trauriger Rekord fuer Brasilien | tagesschau.de


Für Schweden sieht es auch nicht gut aus:
Grenzoeffnungen in Corona-Krise: Alle gegen Schweden?   | tagesschau.de
Corona-Krise in Schweden: Auch ohne Lockdown down | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß ist dort der Abstand nicht eingehalten.
> 
> 
> Über 1100 Tote am Tag in Brasilien.
> ...



Die Medien+tv  hätte mal ausführlicher über das Ausland berichten sollen, damit die Leute sehen...was passiert...bekommt der Virus einen freifahrtschein wie in Brasilien, UK  und Co. und Länder wie Spanien Italien ,etc. Wo das Gesundheitssystem weit über ihre Kapazitäten sind.

Aber dafür haben die bestimmt auch ausreden und "Erklärung" .


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Medien+tv  hätte mal ausführlicher über das Ausland berichten sollen, damit die Leute sehen...was passiert...bekommt der Virus einen freifahrtschein wie in Brasilien, UK  und Co. und Länder wie Spanien Italien ,etc. Wo das Gesundheitssystem weit über ihre Kapazitäten sind.



Tun sie doch. Aber denkst du echt, dass Impfgegner und Corona Leugner den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien irgendwas glauben?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Die berichten jede Woche über Corona im Ausland:
auslandsjournal  - ZDFmediathek


Jetzt trifft Corona-Krise auch noch direkt auf die Klimakrise:
Super-Zyklon vor Indien und Bangladesch: "Zwei Katastrophen zur gleichen Zeit" | tagesschau.de
Überflutungen in Michigan: 10.000 Menschen müssen Häuser verlassen | tagesschau.de


Und die USA haben mittlerweile 1,5 Mio. Infektionen. 

_____________________________________________________________________

Edit:
Auch in Baden-Württemberg ist ein Restaurantbesuch  nun nur mit Angabe von Kontaktdaten erlaubt.
Gaststätten-VO: Baden-Württemberg bessert nach | LTO.de


> In einer korrigierten und am 16. Mai neu erlassenen "Corona-Verordnung Gaststätten" des Landes wird nun in § 2 Abs.3 VO klargestellt: "Die Gäste dürfen die Gaststätte nur besuchen, wenn sie die Daten dem Betreiber vollständig und zutreffend zur Verfügung stellen."



Ähnliche Verpflichtungen gibt es u.a. auch in Niedersachsen und NRW.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tun sie doch. Aber denkst du echt, dass Impfgegner und Corona Leugner den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien irgendwas glauben?



Nee,
von daher sollte mal ein Ranking eingeführt werden,
gerade in den sozialen Netzwerken.

Stufe 1: Aluhut
Stufe 2: Aluhut mit Eichenlaub
Stufe 3: Aluhut mit Schwertern
Stufe 4: Aluhut mit Brillianten

Stufe 4 sollte dann mit einer lebenslangen Einweisung
in einer geschlossenen phsyschatrischen Einrichtung einhergehen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

*Wissenschaftler: Hunde können Corona-Infektion im Urin erschnüffeln*

_17:26 Uhr_
Hunde können charakteristische Duftstoffe erschnüffeln, die mit dem Coronavirus infizierte Patienten mit dem Urin ausscheiden. Das haben erste Pilotversuche in Finnland gezeigt. Nach Angaben der Forscher der Universität Helsinki schnitten die Tiere teilweise sogar besser ab als klassische Covid-19-Tests. Nun soll eine klinische Doppelblindstudie folgen.


*Prozentualer Anteil positiver Corona-Tests sinkt*

_16:55 Uhr_
Bei den bundesweiten Labortests auf das neue Coronavirus sind immer weniger Proben positiv. Das geht aus dem jüngsten Bulletin des Robert Koch-Instituts hervor. Demnach waren in der 20. Kalenderwoche vom 11. bis zum 17. Mai von 425.842 übermittelten Testergebnissen aus 176 Laboren 1,7 Prozent positiv. Das ist der niedrigste Wert seit Beginn dieser Statistik Mitte März.
Die Anzahl der wöchentlichen Tests und der meldenden Labore schwankt allerdings. In der 18. Kalenderwoche lag die Anzahl der Positiv-Tests bei 3,9 Prozent, in der 19. Woche bei 2,7 Prozent. Den höchsten Wert gab es in der 14. Kalenderwoche Anfang April mit 9 Prozent - bei insgesamt 408.348 Testergebnissen aus 154 Laboren.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++Mehr Tests, weniger sind positiv++ | tagesschau.de


Die Frage ist nur, ob da nicht ganze Infektionsketten übersehen werden, weil an der falschen Stelle getestet  wird. Denn eigentlich müssten die Fälle mit den Lockerungen jetzt weider steigen. 


Großbritannien: Viele Ärzte und Pfleger unter Corona-Opfern_16:21 Uhr_
In Großbritannien sind bislang 181 mit dem Coronavirus infizierte Mitarbeiter des staatlichen Gesundheitsdienstes National Health Service (NHS) gestorben. Das teilte Premierminister Boris Johnson im Parlament mit. Demnach kamen auch 131 infizierte Sozialarbeiter ums Leben.
Zahlreiche Ärzte, Krankenpfleger und Mitarbeiter in Senioreneinrichtungen hatten sich immer wieder beschwert, dass sie nicht genug Schutzausrüstungen wie Masken und Kittel zur Verfügung hätten. Einige von ihnen zogen sich in ihrer Not zum Beispiel große Müllbeutel über, um sich nicht mit dem Erreger anzustecken.
Großbritannien hat die meisten Corona-Toten in Europa. Die Statistiken schwanken je nach Erhebungsmethode zwischen gut 35.000 und mehr als 50.000. Experten gehen von einer hohen Dunkelziffer aus.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob da nicht ganze Infektionsketten übersehen werden, weil an der falschen Stelle getestet  wird. Denn eigentlich müssten die Fälle mit den Lockerungen jetzt weider steigen.



Sicher,
die werden da sicherlich nicht ganz so erfasst werden.
Ich erwarte aber nach der ganz großen Lockerung derzeit,
einen extremen Anstieg von den Neuinfektionen.

Mal schauen, wie es in zwei Monaten aussieht.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Wissenschaftler: Hunde können Corona-Infektion im Urin erschnüffeln*
> 
> _17:26 Uhr_
> Hunde können charakteristische Duftstoffe erschnüffeln, die mit dem Coronavirus infizierte Patienten mit dem Urin ausscheiden. Das haben erste Pilotversuche in Finnland gezeigt. Nach Angaben der Forscher der Universität Helsinki schnitten die Tiere teilweise sogar besser ab als klassische Covid-19-Tests. Nun soll eine klinische Doppelblindstudie folgen.




Wow, das ist mal eine interessante Sache. Ich wusste noch gar nicht, wass Hunde so alles detektieren können.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Die können auch Handys und Festplatten riechen. Wobei mir immer noch nicht klar ist, wonach ein Handy oder eine Festplatte richt. 
NRW-Polizei: Spuerhunde riechen Datentraeger - Panorama - SZ.de


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. Mai 2020)

Wenn man es schafft, eine künstliche Hundenase zu konstruieren, wäre man dem Tricorder schon sehr nah


----------



## muadib (20. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also diese Entwarnungen halte ich für Bullshit. Untersucht wurden "Cluster mit drei oder mehr Fällen, die den Eindruck eines gemeinsamen Ursprungs erweckten". Wieviel mehr Bias geht denn noch? Klar, dass man da gehäuft Familien "findet". Allein durch diese Einschränkung wurden aber nur 1245 von 7324 Fällen überhaupt untersucht. Und selbst bei den Fällen konnte der Übertragungsweg nicht identifiziert werden. So kann man nur herausfinden, dass familiäre Umgebungen ein Risiko darstellen - aber um auszuschließen, dass Einkaufen ungefährlich ist, müsste man die anderen 6000 Fälle nachverfolgen. Und natürlich ist es praktisch unmöglich, einen zufällige Infektionsquelle, der man einmal begegnet ist, zu identifizieren, sodass solche Fälle die nie die Mehrheit der erfolgreich analysierten Infektionsketten ausmachen.
> Aber die Mehrheit der Infektionskettenanalysen ist eben nicht erfolgreich und findet keinen Patient 0.
> 
> Es gibt da so einen nervigen PCGH-User, der seit 1,5 Monaten verpflichten, weitreichende Schutzkonzepte für Arbeitnehmer fordert...
> ...



Interessant fand ich die Bemerkung, dass von den fünf Personen, die sich nicht infiziert hatten, vier nur sporadisch im Büro waren. Demnach kann man schlussfolgern, dass ein Besuch im Supermarkt relativ ungefährlich sein sollte, denn dort hält man sich nur als Angestellter lange auf.

Hätte man die Mitarbeiter von zu Hause aus arbeiten lassen, wäre das alles nicht passiert. Anhand deren Tätigkeit kann man auch vermuten, dass dies möglich gewesen wäre. Da das ganze aber schon Ende Februar/Anfang März passiert war, hatte man zu diesem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich noch keine Ahnung, wie ansteckend das Virus ist. Ich selbst habe noch bis Mitte März im Büro gesessen und dachte noch, dass das Infektionsrisiko mit 1,5 m Abstand nicht so hoch sein wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tun sie doch. Aber denkst du echt, dass Impfgegner und Corona Leugner den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien irgendwas glauben?



Die Komponente "der Wirtschaft gehts auch ohne Lockdown *******" kommt in sämtlichen Medien deutlich zu kurz. Da wurde reihenweise einigen Politikern nachgeplappert, dass man dringend Lockerungen braucht, damit es uns nicht bald ganz schlecht geht - dabei haben viele Branchen Flächendeckend Kurzarbeit eingeführt, obwohl sie genau NULL Corona-Auflagen hatten und haben.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Auch in Baden-Württemberg ist ein Restaurantbesuch  nun nur mit Angabe von Kontaktdaten erlaubt.
> Gaststätten-VO: Baden-Württemberg bessert nach | LTO.de
> 
> ...



Yeah. Es lebe der Überwachungsstaat. Weil es für die Benachrichtung im Verdachtsfall ja auch sooooo viel wichtiger ist, meinen Namen und meine Adresse zu kennen, aber nicht eine ggf. anonyme, aber ständig geprüfte E-Mail-Adresse. So erhalte ich dann rechtzeitig einen Brief, wenn ich über meine Sympotme rätsel. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> _16:55 Uhr_
> Bei den bundesweiten Labortests auf das neue Coronavirus sind immer weniger Proben positiv. ...
> Die Frage ist nur, ob da nicht ganze Infektionsketten übersehen werden, weil an der falschen Stelle getestet  wird. Denn eigentlich müssten die Fälle mit den Lockerungen jetzt weider steigen.




Es wird jetzt einfach schlichtweg mehr verdachtsunabhängig getestet. Wir haben die ersten Flächenstudien, wir haben die ersten systematischen Tests für Berufsgruppen - also genau das, was man schon vor 1,5 Monaten hätte machen müssen und vor 1 Monat von den Kapazitäten her hätte machen können, aber vor 0,5 Monaten immer noch nicht gemacht hat. Und natürlich hat man dann einen viel größeren Anteil negativer Ergebnisse, wenn man alle mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Infektion mittestet und nicht wie zuvor nach Hause schickt. Wichtiger ist die absolute Zahl der festgestellten Neuinfektionen und die sinkt nicht, obwohl es zum Infektionszeitpunkt der aktuellen Meldungen deutlich weniger Infektionsquellen gab, als noch vor zwei Wochen.




muadib schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich die Bemerkung, dass von den fünf Personen, die sich nicht infiziert hatten, vier nur sporadisch im Büro waren. Demnach kann man schlussfolgern, dass ein Besuch im Supermarkt relativ ungefährlich sein sollte, denn dort hält man sich nur als Angestellter lange auf.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt natürlich, wenn man häufiger nah beieinander ist. Solange der genaue Übertragungsweg aber nicht feststeht, kann man nicht sagen, ob er nicht auch bei einem kurzzeitigen Besuch droht. Oft ist es halt so, dass Leute die nur mal kurz reinschauen, dass für ganz spezifische Dinge in bestimmten Teilen der Firma tun. Vielleicht war z.B. der Konferenzraum so belüftet, dass die Viren nur von einer Seite zur andern wandern konnten, während jeder, der sich mal in der Teeküche begegnet ist, infiziert wurde? Solange man nicht weiß, was geschehen ist, kann man nicht sagen, ob die gleichen Bedingungen nicht auch in der Obstabteilung herrschen.



> Hätte man die Mitarbeiter von zu Hause aus arbeiten lassen, wäre das alles nicht passiert. Anhand deren Tätigkeit kann man auch vermuten, dass dies möglich gewesen wäre. Da das ganze aber schon Ende Februar/Anfang März passiert war, hatte man zu diesem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich noch keine Ahnung, wie ansteckend das Virus ist. Ich selbst habe noch bis Mitte März im Büro gesessen und dachte noch, dass das Infektionsrisiko mit 1,5 m Abstand nicht so hoch sein wird.



1,5 m normaler Abstand wäre mir viel zu wenig, schließlich soll dieser Wert auch dann nicht unterschritten werden, wenn sich jemand bewegt.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Mai 2020)

WHO: Rekordwert bei Neuinfektionen innerhalb eines Tages | GMX



> Aktualisiert am 20. Mai 2020, 22:45 Uhr
> 
> 
> Innerhalb eines Tages wurden weltweit  106.000 Neuinfektionen registriert. In Großbritannien sind zahlreiche  Mitglieder des NHS an COVID-19 verstorben. Zahlreiche Bewohner der  Flüchtlingsunterkunft und zwei Mitarbeiterinnen des Deutschen Roten  Kreuzes wurden positiv getestet. Alle News zum Coronavirus im Live-Blog.
> ...


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Mai 2020)

Hm. Und hierzulande lobt das RKI unsere sinkende R-Rate. Ich für meinen Teil werde mich in Zukunft nur noch rudimentär auf dem laufenden halten, der Grundton quer durch die Presse ist mir persönlich viel zu populistisch.

Was ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte:
Berufseinsteiger: Generation Corona | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob Trump einfach mehr weis (was noch lange nicht spruchreif ist) als der Ottonormalbürger, oder er einfach ein komischer Kautz bleibt.


Interessanter ist eher, dass es auch ein Medikament zur Behandlung von Arthritis ist. Angesichts des Alters von Trump, ein Schelm wer da an eine Erkrankung denkt.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2020)

Die Agentur für Arbeit hat für Maßnahmen an denen Teilnehmer teilhaben können nur dann bewilligt, wenn nachweislich mindestens fünf Quadratmeter pro Person Platz sind, sowie selbst an den engsten stellen in Fluren und Schulungsräumen die eineinhalb Meter nicht unterschritten werden. Also hat man einen Unterrichtsraum, so müssen nicht nur die Tische weit auseinander, sondern so weit weg sein, dass wenn jemand zwischen zwei Tischen steht, im Radius von eineinhalb Metern um ihn herum auch kein anderer Tisch beginnt. Jetzt sitzen meine Schüler noch zu sechst in unserem  fast achtzig Quadratmeter Raum. 
Zusätzlich mussten wir Einbahnstraße einführen. Wer vom Flur rein kommt, geht zum Notausgang raus, ums halbe Gebäude herum, durch den Haupteingang wieder rein, den Flur runter, nächste Ecke rechts, Flur weiter, durch die richtige Tür und wieder zurück in den Raum. Genau vor diesem Eingang sind die Toiletten. Wer da hin will, darf nicht aus dem Schulungsraum raus und direkt in die erste Tür, er muss eben diesen Bogen raus, rein, geradeaus, um die Ecke, in den Gang, geradeaus bis er wieder direkt vor dem Schulungsraum steht und dann in die Toilette. Sind aber auch nur etwa 350m.  Wenn die Blase wirklich drückt, schafft man die in unter einer Minute. Die Alternative ist doppelt so weit weg on die andere Richtung. 
Auch in die Umkleide, welche eigentlich für sechsundfünfzig Menschen gedacht ist, dürfen immer nur drei. Da mussten wir erst festlegen wann wer kommt, denn es würde ja nichts bringen, wenn nur drei drinnen sind, aber der Rest gebündelt auf dem Flur steht und wartet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Und hierzulande lobt das RKI unsere sinkende R-Rate. Ich für meinen Teil werde mich in Zukunft nur noch rudimentär auf dem laufenden halten, der Grundton quer durch die Presse ist mir persönlich viel zu populistisch.



Ich weiß nicht, von welchem RKI du sprichst, aber das mir bekannte verzeichnet eine steigende R-Rate:
RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Nowcasting und R-Schaetzung: Schaetzung der aktuellen Entwicklung der SARS-CoV-2-Epidemie in Deutschland

Selbst wenn den Mittelwert über die letzten 7 Tage nimmt, um Wochenendeffekte rauszurechnen, haben wir aktuell 0,89. Vor vier Wochen, als die Maßnahmen noch in Kraft waren, lagen wir bei 0,80, also gut 10% besser.



> Was ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte:
> Berufseinsteiger: Generation Corona | tagesschau.de




Wer in den ersten 1-2 Jahren der Eurokrise das "Glück" hatte, nach einer neuen Karrierestufe zu suchen, kennt das Problem. Aber damals war niemand im Alter der Politiker betroffen, also wurde rein gar nichts unternommen.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Agentur für Arbeit hat für Maßnahmen an denen Teilnehmer teilhaben können nur dann bewilligt, wenn nachweislich mindestens fünf Quadratmeter pro Person Platz sind, sowie selbst an den engsten stellen in Fluren und Schulungsräumen die eineinhalb Meter nicht unterschritten werden. Also hat man einen Unterrichtsraum, so müssen nicht nur die Tische weit auseinander, sondern so weit weg sein, dass wenn jemand zwischen zwei Tischen steht, im Radius von eineinhalb Metern um ihn herum auch kein anderer Tisch beginnt. Jetzt sitzen meine Schüler noch zu sechst in unserem  fast achtzig Quadratmeter Raum.
> Zusätzlich mussten wir Einbahnstraße einführen. Wer vom Flur rein kommt, geht zum Notausgang raus, ums halbe Gebäude herum, durch den Haupteingang wieder rein, den Flur runter, nächste Ecke rechts, Flur weiter, durch die richtige Tür und wieder zurück in den Raum. Genau vor diesem Eingang sind die Toiletten. Wer da hin will, darf nicht aus dem Schulungsraum raus und direkt in die erste Tür, er muss eben diesen Bogen raus, rein, geradeaus, um die Ecke, in den Gang, geradeaus bis er wieder direkt vor dem Schulungsraum steht und dann in die Toilette. Sind aber auch nur etwa 350m.  Wenn die Blase wirklich drückt, schafft man die in unter einer Minute. Die Alternative ist doppelt so weit weg on die andere Richtung.
> Auch in die Umkleide, welche eigentlich für sechsundfünfzig Menschen gedacht ist, dürfen immer nur drei. Da mussten wir erst festlegen wann wer kommt, denn es würde ja nichts bringen, wenn nur drei drinnen sind, aber der Rest gebündelt auf dem Flur steht und wartet.



Sinnvolle Regelung (vielleicht sollte man nochmal prüfen, ob die Gegenrichtung, also durch den Notausgang rein, nicht im Schnitt die bessere Lösung wäre). Sowas wünsche ich mir seit Beginn der Krise, aber das ist das erste Mal, dass ich davon höre, dass so etwas eingefordert wird. Aber das offensichtlich auch nicht auf Grundlage eines Gesetzes, dass alle schützen könnte, sondern nur für einen kleinen Kreis.


----------



## Lotto (21. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich die Bemerkung, dass von den fünf Personen, die sich nicht infiziert hatten, vier nur sporadisch im Büro waren. Demnach kann man schlussfolgern, dass ein Besuch im Supermarkt relativ ungefährlich sein sollte, denn dort hält man sich nur als Angestellter lange auf.



Es ist halt auch etwas Zufall dabei. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Corona-Infizierte das Virus in einer Sphäre um sich herum ausstrahlen und jeder der diese betritt ist automatisch infiziert. Man infiziert sich eben nur wenn man auch eine bestimmte Menge oder überhaupt Viren einatmet.
Wir hatte auch einen infizierten Arbeitkollegen, ziemlich früh als es in Deutschland noch kaum Maßnahmen gab, der nach dem Skiurlaub zurückkam. Der lief noch über ne Woche durch die Firma. 10 Leute hat das Gesundheitsamt dann in Quarantäne gesteckt, einer war ebenfalls infiziert.

Je länger du mit so einer Person auf engstem Raum verbingst, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es halt das du dich ansteckst. Aber genauso wie es möglich ist, dass man sich im Supermarkt durch bloßes aneinander vorbeigehen ansteckt, genauso ist es eben möglich sich nicht anzustecken obwohl man eine Woche mit einem Infizierten jeden Tag 8 Stunden im selben Büro arbeitet.


----------



## muadib (21. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus: Masken reduzierten Infektionsrisiko deutlich - Hamster-Studie - DER SPIEGEL

Hier ist ein interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Masken. In einer durchgeführten Studie mit Hamstern (Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dabei nicht um den gemeinen Hamsterkäufer handelt) war eine signifikante Schutzwirkung erzielt worden.

Studie: Jeder fuenfte Stockholmer hat Antikoerper gegen Coronavirus | GMX.AT

Wenn Schweden knapp 4000 Tote durch das Coronavirus hatte und bereits ca. 20% die Krankheit überwunden haben, würde das Bedeuten, dass dort knapp 0,2% der Menschen an der Infektion sterben. Wäre die Quote in Deutschland genauso hoch, müsste man in hier mit ca. 150.000 Toten rechnen. Vorausgesetzt es infiziert sich irgendwann jeder und man ist danach sein Leben lang immun.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2020)

Diese Statistik gilt aber nur solange die Krankenhäuser nicht wie in Frankreich, Spanien, Italien, GB, USA oder Brasilien überlastet sind.


----------



## muadib (21. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Diese Statistik gilt aber nur solange die Krankenhäuser nicht wie in Frankreich, Spanien, Italien, GB, USA oder Brasilien überlastet sind.



Das stimmt, deswegen habe ich auch nur von Schweden und Deutschland gesprochen. 

Vorausgesetzt die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit in Schweden und Deutschland ist gleich hoch und die Art und Weise wie die Todesursache ermittelt wird ist ebenfalls identisch, würde das für Deutschland bedeuten, dass ca. 5% der Bevölkerung Antikörper gegen das Virus besitzen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2020)

Sobald ein Altenheim betroffen ist, liegt die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit weit über 50%.

Das lässt sich nicht auf ganz Deutschland übertragen. Insbesondere im Osten ist die Zahl der Infektionen deutlich geringer als im Westen oder Süden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Masken reduzierten Infektionsrisiko deutlich - Hamster-Studie - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Hier ist ein interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Masken. In einer durchgeführten Studie mit Hamstern (Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dabei nicht um den gemeinen Hamsterkäufer handelt) war eine signifikante Schutzwirkung erzielt worden.



Allerdings "trugen" die Hamster (es waren übrigens Gold-Hamsterer, also diese seltene Spezies, die schon kurz nach Krisenausbruch mangels Nahrungsgebieten ausgestorben ist) hier praktisch eine Ganzkörpermaske und es gab einen garantierten Mindestabstand.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Das stimmt, deswegen habe ich auch nur von Schweden und Deutschland gesprochen.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit in Schweden und Deutschland ist gleich hoch und die Art und Weise wie die Todesursache ermittelt wird ist ebenfalls identisch, würde das für Deutschland bedeuten, dass ca. 5% der Bevölkerung Antikörper gegen das Virus besitzen.



Wenn Deutschland aber mit den infizierten Zahlen von Schweden ankäme, würde das Gesundheitssystem ebenfalls überlastet sein und dann hätten wir Verhältnisse wie in New York.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Mai 2020)

Hab heute nebenbei aufgeschnappt dass die Steuereinnahmen insgesamt wohl um 25% eingebrochen sind, die Luftverkehrssteuer  allerdings um 95%. Hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass das Fliegen so extrem eingebrochen ist. Scheinbar fliegt ja effektiv quasi niemand mehr. 

Schon komisch, irgendwie. Aus ökologischen Gründen war immer so viel (quasi alles) absolut unmöglich und undenkbar, was wegen diesem Virus dann aber rucki zucki machbar ist. Schiffsreisen und Fliegen findet quasi nicht mehr statt, die Menschen kaufen auf einmal immer mehr "Öko" ein, plötzlich wird sich über die Zustände zb. in Fleischbetrieben Gedanken gemacht, usw.

Wenn man will ist so vieles machbar/umsetzbar, was angeblich unmöglich sein soll. Vielleicht nehmen wir zumindest das mit aus der Krise.

Einfach mal machen. Net lange babbeln, machen.


----------



## seahawk (22. Mai 2020)

Das sind so Sachen, die auch so bleiben müssten. Der Flugverkehr sollte nie mehr hochgefahren werden.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: Spahn kuendigt mehr Tests an | tagesschau.de


> Gesundheitsminister Spahn will bald die Grundlage für mehr Corona-Tests schaffen. Laut dem Deutschen Städtetag bremsen jedoch Ärzte und Krankenkassen die Bemühungen, was jede Exit-Strategie gefährde.





Corona-Krise in Brasilien: 20.000 Tote und ein Praesident unter Druck | tagesschau.de




INU.ID schrieb:


> Hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass das Fliegen so extrem eingebrochen ist. Scheinbar fliegt ja effektiv quasi niemand mehr.



Man sieht und hört auch keine Flugzeuge mehr.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man sieht und hört auch keine Flugzeuge mehr.



Ich frage mich ja, was die Chemtrail Fans so sagen. Die wissen gar nicht mehr, wo jetzt die größere Verschwörung ist.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was die Chemtrail Fans so sagen. Die wissen gar nicht mehr, wo jetzt die größere Verschwörung ist.



Chemtrails sind doch voll 90er. Schon in den 2000ern wurde alle Üble per Funk übertragen, heutzutage natürlich via 5G.

Muss man wissen! Weiß nur wieder keiner.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man sieht und hört auch keine Flugzeuge mehr.



Hast wohl keinen Flughafen in der Nähe.
Es sind weniger, aber sie sind immer noch da.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2020)

Dort scheint zur Zeit gar nichts zu fliegen. Zumindest wird auf der Webseite vom Flughafen derzeit für die nächsten Tage keine Ankunft/Abflug angezeigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Mai 2020)

Ab und zu sieht man noch welche, aber nicht mehr so viele. Die ganzen Passagierflüge sind auf ein Minimum reduziert. Transportflüge auch, weil an vielen Stellen die Betriebe stillstehen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Mai 2020)

Nur die Jungs vom Taktischen Luftwaffengeschwader 51 waren durchweg zu hören ... also bei uns jetzt. Ich glaube seit 2017 fliegen die wieder aktiv hier in SL-HO und ich hab den Lärm nicht vermisst. Aber wat mutt dat mutt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hab heute nebenbei aufgeschnappt dass die Steuereinnahmen insgesamt wohl um 25% eingebrochen sind, die Luftverkehrssteuer  allerdings um 95%. Hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass das Fliegen so extrem eingebrochen ist. Scheinbar fliegt ja effektiv quasi niemand mehr.



Es gibt keine Flüge und es gibt keine Flugziele. Wer soll denn fliegen, wenn national Lockdown ist und international die Grenzen dicht? Vom Home Office in den Supermarkt gibt es keine Verbindung. Fast alles, was du noch am Himmel siehst (und SO wenig ist das gar nicht, wenn man es ökologisch betrachtet), transportiert fracht. Und bei der "Luftverkehrssteuer" gilt halt wirklich "WER fliegt da?". Nicht "WAS fliegt da?". Denn die wird nur auf Tickets erhoben, nicht auf Frachtgut. Gäbe es eine Kerosinsteuer, wären auch weiterhin Einnahmen da. Aber man konnte es den armen, armen, armen, armen Fluggesellschaften ja nicht zumuten, mehr als 15 € für München-Mallorca nehmen zu müssen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was die Chemtrail Fans so sagen. Die wissen gar nicht mehr, wo jetzt die größere Verschwörung ist.



Die Chemtrail Fans sind auf den ""Hygiene""demos. Da sieht man, was passiert, wenn die kontrollierenden Medikamente nicht mehr ausgebracht werden können!


----------



## cryon1c (22. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Flüge und es gibt keine Flugziele. Wer soll denn fliegen, wenn national Lockdown ist und international die Grenzen dicht? Vom Home Office in den Supermarkt gibt es keine Verbindung. Fast alles, was du noch am Himmel siehst (und SO wenig ist das gar nicht, wenn man es ökologisch betrachtet), transportiert fracht. Und bei der "Luftverkehrssteuer" gilt halt wirklich "WER fliegt da?". Nicht "WAS fliegt da?". Denn die wird nur auf Tickets erhoben, nicht auf Frachtgut. Gäbe es eine Kerosinsteuer, wären auch weiterhin Einnahmen da. Aber man konnte es den armen, armen, armen, armen Fluggesellschaften ja nicht zumuten, mehr als 15 € für München-Mallorca nehmen zu müssen.



Nicht alles ist dicht. Einige Flüge gibt es noch, hatte erst vor n paar Wochen eine Dame die aus der Schweiz zurückgeflogen ist und in die Quarantäne kam. Es gibt viele Orte wo man aktuell hinfliegen kann mit Quarantäne hinterher und mit Tests etc. Und ab Juli starten die wieder.

Sag das nicht das hier nix fliegt, natürlich ist das ein Bruchteil von dem normalen Flugverkehr aber wer will kann noch


----------



## INU.ID (22. Mai 2020)

Hier kann man übrigens fast alle Flüge sehen und verfolgen (also auch die Route anzeigen lassen):

Flightradar24: Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map


Und ja, so wenig wie ich dachte ist es in der Tat nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber verglichen mit vor Corona ist es schon krass weniger geworden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... 15 € für München-Mallorca


Ja, dieser Unsinn darf definitiv nicht wieder kommen. Daher finde ich  das "Gesundschrumpfen" in vielen Bereichen durchaus angebracht, und dem  sollte man auch nicht mit zu viel staatlicher Unterstützung  entgegenwirken.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2020)

Das ist das was ich meinte.
Es sind halt weniger.
Aber Nähe Frankfurt sind halt sowieso mehr Flugzeuge.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Mai 2020)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr auswärts essen  


Coronavirus: 50 Menschen in Quarantaene nach Ausbruch in niedersaechsischem Restaurant - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (23. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja, dieser Unsinn darf definitiv nicht wieder kommen. Daher finde ich  das "Gesundschrumpfen" in vielen Bereichen durchaus angebracht, und dem  sollte man auch nicht mit zu viel staatlicher Unterstützung  entgegenwirken.



Das wird schon wieder losgehen, diesen Markt gibt doch keiner freiwillig auf.
Die Flugzeuge von den Billiganbietern sind ja noch lange nicht finanziert,
da werden die globalen Leasinggesellschaften genug Druck aufbauen,
damit der Rubel wieder rollt.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Erdogan lädt euch alle ein
> Sommer 2020: Tuerkei laedt "Deutsche Freunde" zu einem unbeschwerten Urlaub ein | nex24.news



Ich mag Land und Leute sehr, aber so lange mich noch jemand aus der Erdogan-Clique in offizieller Funktion einladen kann, genügt es mir, wenn ich im Schnitt alle zwei Jahre einmal dienstlich in der Türkei bin und ca. einmal jährlich dort Zwischenstation habe.

Nennt es meinetwegen persönlichen Boykott.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: 50 Menschen in Quarantaene nach Ausbruch in niedersaechsischem Restaurant - DER SPIEGEL



So schnell kann ein Restaurant wieder zu sein.

Kreis Leer: Privatfeier als Ursache für Corona-Ausbruch in Restaurant? | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sommer 2020: Tuerkei laedt "Deutsche Freunde" zu einem unbeschwerten Urlaub ein | nex24.news



Den mit 6 Monate AllInclusive?
Tuerkei: Deutscher laut Bericht wegen Facebook-Eintraegen verhaftet - FOCUS Online


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Mai 2020)

https://mobil.stern.de/amp/politik/...e-zum-schweigen-gebracht-werden--9252532.html

Coronavirus: Raetselhafte Faelle erschuettern Russland! AErzte aus Fenster gefallen -  derwesten.de


----------



## INU.ID (23. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vfAtCqS-xfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Tengri86 schrieb:


> Russland! Ärzte aus Fenster "gefallen"


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2020)

*Studie weckt Zweifel an Wirksamkeit umstrittener Malaria-Medikamente*

_13:36 Uhr_
Die von US-Präsident Donald Trump und dem brasilianischen Staatschef Bolsonaro aggressiv beworbenen Malariamittel sind laut einer großangelegten Studie als Medikamente gegen das neue Coronavirus eher kontraproduktiv.
Bei einem Vergleich von etwa 96.000 Patienten auf sechs Kontinenten habe sich gezeigt, dass die Sterberate von Menschen, die Hydroxychloroquin und Chloroquin einnahmen, bei 13 Prozent lag, hieß es in einem Bericht des Journals "Lancet". Bei Kranken, die anders behandelt wurden, habe sie neun Prozent betragen.
Außerdem sei bei der Einnahme der Malariamittel ein fünf Mal höheres Risiko für Herzrhythmusstörungen festgestellt worden, schrieb das Blatt. Laut dem Leiter der Studie, einem Herzspezialisten aus Boston, gibt es nicht nur keinen Vorteil, sondern sogar einen sehr durchgängigen Hinweis auf Schädigung.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2020)

Aber BTT.
Merkel zur Corona-Krise: "Beschraenkungen waren notwendig" | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja, dieser Unsinn darf definitiv nicht wieder kommen. Daher finde ich  das "Gesundschrumpfen" in vielen Bereichen durchaus angebracht, und dem  sollte man auch nicht mit zu viel staatlicher Unterstützung  entgegenwirken.



Dieser Unsinn wird definitiv wieder kommen und die Airlines bekommen schon jetzt jeden Wunsch von den Lippen abgelesen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Und was steht da nun außer Händewaschen, Abstand halten, Maske tragen, Kontakt verbieten und Zuhause bleiben neues drin?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Man sollte halt zur polizeilichen Vorladung erscheinen.

Da bist du aber nicht der einzige, der sowas so lange ignoriert, bis halt mal Beamte mit dem roten Zettel vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus: Durch lautes Reden bis zu 14 Minuten in der Luft | heise online


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab keine erhalten.



Glauben kannst du in der Kirche, das wird dir bei der Polizei und vor Gericht nichts nutzen.


----------



## keinnick (24. Mai 2020)

Ich bin gespannt, ob das nicht nach hinten losgeht:  "Lockdown" endet am 6. Juni: Thueringen schafft Corona-Regeln ab - n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2020)

Ich finde das was Thüringen da macht schon fast fahrlässig. Alle Schutzmaßnahmen abzuschaffen.
Wenn der Schuss mal nicht nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, ob das nicht nach hinten losgeht:  "Lockdown" endet am 6. Juni: Thueringen schafft Corona-Regeln ab - n-tv.de


Irgendwie auffällig dass der Ministerpräsident mit dem knappsten Mandat als erster vor dem gefühlten Volkswillen einknickt.
Wobei man im Endeffekt nur die Verantwortung noch weiter auf die Kommunen abwälzt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

Im April nächsten Jahres sind in Thüringen Wahlen und da will der eine Konstellation hinbekommen, dass Rot-Rot-Grün eine absolute Mehrheit hat.


----------



## Eckism (24. Mai 2020)

Man kann diesen Lockdown eh nicht Monatelang durchziehen...da kann man jetzt uns Thüringer mit Corona infizieren lassen bevor dann die restlichen Bundesländer einknicken. Alle 2-4 Wochen den Lockdown in einem Bundesland aufheben wäre eh das sinnvollste.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Im April nächsten Jahres sind in Thüringen Wahlen und da will der eine Konstellation hinbekommen, dass Rot-Rot-Grün eine absolute Mehrheit hat.



Allerdings ist die Opposition in Thüringen bemerkenswert ruhig, was diese Entscheidung angeht. Das ist vermutlich der Schreck darüber, dass die "Linksgrünversifften" das machen, was man selbst laut gefordert hat, als noch gar keine Entspannung in Sicht war, die das halbwegs hätte rechtfertigen können.

Dennoch, es ist ein riskantes Manöver. Wobei die Idee, brennpunktorientiert vorzugehen, gar nicht per se dumm ist - ich bezweifle nur, dass in der erforderlichen Geschwindigkeit registriert und reagiert werden kann, wenn es irgendwo aus dem Ruder läuft. Ich meine, die Thüringer sind ja unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge auch mobil, und wenn punktuell ein Infektionsherd erkannt wird, hatten Betroffene schon zig Kontakte außerhalb dieses Herdes, bevor dort die Maßnahmen wieder verstärkt werden.

Hinzu kommt, dass sich Menschen noch viel schlechter mit Maßnahmen arrangieren können, wenn diese nicht für alle gleichermaßen gelten. Das sorgt ja schon global für Unverständnis bei Halbinformierten ("Aber die Schweden, mimimi ..."), wie soll es dann erst aussehen, wenn im Nachbarort alles normal weiterläuft, während man selbst gerade wieder Einschränkungen unterworfen ist?


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2020)

Das ist ein ganz schlechtes Zeichen was Thüringen da versendet und gefährlich.
Ich hoffe die anderen Bundesländer sind nicht so leichtsinnig und ziehen nicht nach.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dennoch, es ist ein riskantes Manöver. Wobei die Idee, brennpunktorientiert vorzugehen, gar nicht per se dumm ist - ich bezweifle nur, dass in der erforderlichen Geschwindigkeit registriert und reagiert werden kann, wenn es irgendwo aus dem Ruder läuft.



Es wird vor allen dann nicht funktionieren wenn man meint das es für Sonderwürste bedürftige Religionsgemeinschaften unzumutbar ist Gästelisten für ihre Gottesdienste zu führen, die die Nachverfolgung verbessern, was dann wie im Fall der Baptistengemeinde bei Frankfurt, mit den mindestens 40 Infizierten nach einem Gottesdienst, dazu führt das es schwer wird die Kontakte nachzuverfolgen und sicher zu stellen das sich daraus nicht ein Dominoeffekt bei der Verbreitung entwickelt.


----------



## Eckism (24. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Opposition in Thüringen bemerkenswert ruhig, was diese Entscheidung angeht. Das ist vermutlich der Schreck darüber, dass die "Linksgrünversifften" das machen, was man selbst laut gefordert hat, als noch gar keine Entspannung in Sicht war, die das halbwegs hätte rechtfertigen können.



Gibt ja auch nix zu meckern, wenn die linken das machen, was die Rechten wollen, bzw. was eventuell richtig oder auch nicht richtig ist. Die Maskenshice geht ja eh jeden auf'n Sack.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch nix zu meckern, wenn die linken das machen, was die Rechten wollen, bzw. was eventuell richtig oder auch nicht richtig ist. Die Maskenshice geht ja eh jeden auf'n Sack.



Exakt das wird Ramelow ausnutzen, um Wähler zu gewinnen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Mai 2020)

G-old-Athlon schrieb:


> Was ich viel schlimmer als dieses Corona finde, ist wie Medien gleichgeschaltet wurden, sehr sehr viele Berichten ein und das selbe es wird rein gar nichts hinterfragt. Es geht wohl eher darum die Regierung zu liebkosen um ja genug aus der Medienförderung zu erhalten.



Ich nehme an, du hast es nicht für nötig gehalten dich zu informieren, wie die Bundesmedienförderung funktioniert und wer überhaupt nach welchen Kriterien in deren Genuss kommen kann?

Kleiner Denkanstoß: Bloße Lagemeldungen (Deshalb sind die auch ziemlich identisch, weil über eine identische Lage berichtet wird ... Du verstehst?) berechtigen nicht zum Erhalt einer Förderung.



> Dabei schreibt eine Bundesland Zeitung wiederum  das durch Corona unberechtigt OPs verschoben wurden und aufgrund dieser Maßnahme bisher 7 Menschen starben.



Hat diese Zeitung auch einen Namen?
Ist es gesichert, dass besagte Menschen mit OP überlebt hätten?
Hast du kurz überlegt, wie viele Menschen sterben, wenn die durchführenden Ärzte durch COVID-19 arbeitsunfähig werden?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Eckism (24. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Exakt das wird Ramelow ausnutzen, um Wähler zu gewinnen.



und wenn's schiefgeht...verlieren...aber nicht an die AFD.^^


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Aktuell ist es da wieder sehr knapp. Landtagswahl Thueringen: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwth
Da kommt es sehr darauf an, dass die FDP unter 5% bleibt.


Corona-Beschraenkungen: Ramelow-Vorstoss trifft auf Kritik | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Mai 2020)

Nur von einem gottesdienst  :p 

Coronavirus in Frankfurt am Main: Mehr als hundert Glaeubige in Kirche infiziert - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Dann muss da wieder zu. Auf Gottesdienste kann man nun wirklich verzichten.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Nur von einem gottesdienst  :p
> 
> Coronavirus in Frankfurt am Main: Mehr als hundert Glaeubige in Kirche infiziert - DER SPIEGEL



Kann ich null nachvollziehen warum die überhaupt stattfinden. Beten kann man auch super im Homeoffice, falls man sich irgendwas davon verspricht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann muss da wieder zu. Auf Gottesdienste kann man nun wirklich verzichten.



Ich kann das, andere wollen das aber nicht, die würden lieber auf Restaurants verzichten.
Egal wie man es macht, einer wird meckern.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Kann ich null nachvollziehen warum die überhaupt stattfinden. Beten kann man auch super im Homeoffice, falls man sich irgendwas davon verspricht.



Wären die infizierte viel mit ÖPNV unterwegs gewesen und malls etc. und wäre es in  Ruhrpott, 

ich steige ja in 3 hauptbahnhöfe um und dazwischen viele Haltestelle, ist halt Mein Arbeitsweg und bin nicht der einzige, da ist nichts mehr mit nachverfolgen.


----------



## Eckism (24. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es da wieder sehr knapp. Landtagswahl Thueringen: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwth
> Da kommt es sehr darauf an, dass die FDP unter 5% bleibt.
> 
> 
> Corona-Beschraenkungen: Ramelow-Vorstoss trifft auf Kritik | tagesschau.de



Witzig wäre es, wenn Ramelow von Linksextremen bedroht werden würde.
 Das positive ist, das ich auf ne Coronaquarantänte zum Glück verzichten kann, wenn ich im Juni wieder aus Schweden komme.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Witzig wäre es, wenn Ramelow von Linksextremen bedroht werden würde.
> Das positive ist, das ich auf ne Coronaquarantänte zum Glück verzichten kann, wenn ich im Juni wieder aus Schweden komme.



Corona-Bedenken in Nachbarstaaten: Muessen die Schweden draussen bleiben?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2020)

Bei der Baptistenkirche wurden die Abstände eingehalten, soso.
In dem Restaurant ja angeblich auch und dann war es doch eine Party.

Ich glaube einfach, dass die Verantwortlichen Gemeindemitglieder der Kirche lügen, ansonsten gibt es doch viel mehr potenzielle Ausbruchsherde. Alleine im Supermarkt oder im Bus kommt man sich doch näher.
Warum ist es dann grad dort passiert wo man den Abstand halten kann? Nein das leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei der Baptistenkirche wurden die Abstände eingehalten, soso.
> In dem Restaurant ja angeblich auch und dann war es doch eine Party.
> 
> Ich glaube einfach, dass die Verantwortlichen Gemeindemitglieder der Kirche lügen, ansonsten gibt es doch viel mehr potenzielle Ausbruchsherde. Alleine im Supermarkt oder im Bus kommt man sich doch näher.
> Warum ist es dann grad dort passiert wo man den Abstand halten kann? Nein das leuchtet mir nicht ein.


Letzteres wäre durch Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu erklären. Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlicher, dass bei größerem Abstand was passiert als bei kleinerem, aber trotzdem möglich.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2020)

Wir sind über 80 Millionen und fast jeder muss in den Supermarkt und das relativ oft. Im Vergleicht geht aber kaum jemand in die Kirche. 
Sowas grade in einer Kirche bei selben Abstand wie im Supermarkt wäre mMn. sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Gibt es bei Baptisten vielleicht irgendwas besonders, dass man sich normalerweise noch näher kommt als bei Katholiken und Protestanten?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Im Supermarkt wird aber nicht gesprochen oder gesungen.

Coronavirus: Durch lautes Reden bis zu 14 Minuten in der Luft | heise online

Außerdem ist man da normalerweise nach 10-15 min wieder draußen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Baptisten vielleicht irgendwas besonders, dass man sich normalerweise noch näher kommt als bei Katholiken und Protestanten?



Keine Ahnung, vielleicht benutzen die auch jetzt Weihwasser.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist man da normalerweise nach 10-15 min wieder draußen.



Die Angestellten aber nicht.
Wie gesagt einfach durch etwas singen wird das nicht passiert sein.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2020)

Solang aber der Kunde und nicht der Mitarbeiter krank ist kann die Virenkonzentration trotzdem im unkritischen Bereich bleiben.
Das meiste was zuletzt zu kam sah sehr nach längerer Einwirkung von der selben "Luft-Virenmischung" aus.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Dazu gilt in allen Supermärkten Maskenpflicht.


----------



## seahawk (24. Mai 2020)

Singen und laut sprechen verteilt den Virus schön, dazu ist es ein geschlossener Raum in dem sich die gleichen Personen lange aufhalten und wenn dann nur der Mindestabstand eingehalten wird, dann reicht er nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2020)

G-old-Athlon schrieb:


> Was ich viel schlimmer als dieses Corona finde, ist wie Medien gleichgeschaltet wurden, sehr sehr viele Berichten ein und das selbe es wird rein gar nichts hinterfragt.



Was wird denn nicht hinterfragt?
Dass Bill Gates an allem Schuld hat?
Dass es den Virus gar nicht gibt?
Dass die Grundrechte abgeschafft wurden? Wieso können dann Leute demonstrieren? Das würde ich ja als erstes entsorgen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich kann das, andere wollen das aber nicht, die würden lieber auf Restaurants verzichten.
> Egal wie man es macht, einer wird meckern.



Ich finde es schlimm, dass Bordelle geschlossen haben.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm, dass Bordelle geschlossen haben.


Hast bestimmt ne Flatrate, was?


----------



## fipS09 (24. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast bestimmt ne Flatrate, was?



Ihm gehört der Laden


----------



## keinnick (24. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu gilt in allen Supermärkten Maskenpflicht.


Aber nicht für Mitarbeiter. Zumindest hier in Niedersachsen nicht. Maskenpflicht: Verkaeufer und Busfahrer ausgenommen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover


----------



## fipS09 (24. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber nicht für Mitarbeiter. Zumindest hier in Niedersachsen nicht. Maskenpflicht: Verkaeufer und Busfahrer ausgenommen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover



Wer hat sich denn den Unsinn ausgedacht? Also ich muss sie in NRW im Einzelhandel auch als Mitarbeiter tragen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> kann auch nachvollziehen, dass die in der auch sonst so stickigen Busluft die Dinger nicht aufhaben wollen.



Aufhaben WILL die Dinger wahrscheinlich quasi keiner, aber der (eh schon geringe) Nutzen steht und fällt halt damit wieviele eine tragen. Zum reinen Selbstschutz sind die gängigen Masken ja quasi unbrauchbar.
Ich hab durchaus Verständnis dafür das ich 8h mit Maske rumlaufen muss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

Auch in Baden-Württemberg sind Busfahrer ohne Maske unterwegs, kann auch nachvollziehen, dass die in der auch sonst so stickigen Busluft die Dinger nicht aufhaben wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn den Unsinn ausgedacht? Also ich muss sie in NRW im Einzelhandel auch als Mitarbeiter tragen.



Nennt sich Föderalismus.
Ist bei vielen Dingen auch so, da kann jedes Bundesland, jeder Kreis oder jede Stadt ne eigene Suppe kochen, was auch nicht immer schlecht ist.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nennt sich Föderalismus.
> Ist bei vielen Dingen auch so, da kann jedes Bundesland, jeder Kreis oder jede Stadt ne eigene Suppe kochen, was auch nicht immer schlecht ist.



Danke, das ist mir schon bekannt. Nicht bekannt war mir das man die Maskenpflicht dort derart einschränkt. Das führt das ganze doch ad absurdum, die Leute die am meisten Viren ausstoßen, weil sie am meisten Zeit dort verbringen werden aus der Regelung ausgeklammert 
Es geht bei den Masken ja scheinbar nicht wirklich um den Eigenschutz, sondern darum andere zu schützen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Danke, das ist mir schon bekannt. Nicht bekannt war mir das man die Maskenpflicht dort derart einschränkt. Das führt das ganze doch ad absurdum, die Leute die am meisten Viren ausstoßen, weil sie am meisten Zeit dort verbringen werden aus der Regelung ausgeklammert



Das hat praktische Gründe. Politiker sind auch nicht völlig realitätsfern, daher haben die das wohl ausgenommen, denn man kann unter den Teilen merklich schlechter atmen und die wollten wohl nicht, dass dann zu viele Leute keinen Bock mehr auf Arbeit haben und blaumachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Opposition in Thüringen bemerkenswert ruhig, was diese Entscheidung angeht. Das ist vermutlich der Schreck darüber, dass die "Linksgrünversifften" das machen, was man selbst laut gefordert hat, als noch gar keine Entspannung in Sicht war, die das halbwegs hätte rechtfertigen können.



Nicht nur in Thüringen. Ich vermisse auch überall anders klare Ansagen von den Oppositionen.



> Dennoch, es ist ein riskantes Manöver. Wobei die Idee, brennpunktorientiert vorzugehen, gar nicht per se dumm ist - ich bezweifle nur, dass in der erforderlichen Geschwindigkeit registriert und reagiert werden kann, wenn es irgendwo aus dem Ruder läuft. Ich meine, die Thüringer sind ja unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge auch mobil, und wenn punktuell ein Infektionsherd erkannt wird, hatten Betroffene schon zig Kontakte außerhalb dieses Herdes, bevor dort die Maßnahmen wieder verstärkt werden.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass sich Menschen noch viel schlechter mit Maßnahmen arrangieren können, wenn diese nicht für alle gleichermaßen gelten. Das sorgt ja schon global für Unverständnis bei Halbinformierten ("Aber die Schweden, mimimi ..."), wie soll es dann erst aussehen, wenn im Nachbarort alles normal weiterläuft, während man selbst gerade wieder Einschränkungen unterworfen ist?



Verständniss ist da noch das kleinste Problem, es fängt schon viel früher beim Wissen an. Der Aktionsradius der meisten Menschen erstreckt sich über ein halbes bis ein ganzes Dutzend Kreise, einige auch deutlich mehr, wie soll da überhaupt jemand wissen, was gilt? Ich fand schon getrennte Regelungen für Gewerbe bescheuert, aber da hatte man wenigstens noch einen hauptberuflichen Ansprechpartner.




fipS09 schrieb:


> Kann ich null nachvollziehen warum die überhaupt stattfinden. Beten kann man auch super im Homeoffice, falls man sich irgendwas davon verspricht.



Letztlich gilt es da genauso ums individuelle Wohlbefinden wie bei Biergärten, Fitnessstudios, etc..


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2020)

Ich halte es wie gesagt, für ein ganz falsches Zeichen, wenn Thüringen die Maskenpflicht und Abstandsregel wieder abschafft.
Dann denken sich bestimmt viele in anderen Bundesländern "wozu braucht man den Quatsch überhaupt noch?".
Lockern ist leicht, aber den Menschen später erklären, wenn es mal schlimmer werden sollte, dass die Maßnahmen wieder erforderlich sind, dürfte sehr schwer werden.


----------



## Eckism (24. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich halte es wie gesagt, für ein ganz falsches Zeichen, wenn Thüringen die Maskenpflicht und Abstandsregel wieder abschafft.
> Dann denken sich bestimmt viele in anderen Bundesländern "wozu braucht man den Quatsch überhaupt noch?".
> Lockern ist leicht, aber den Menschen später erklären, wenn es mal schlimmer werden sollte, dass die Maßnahmen wieder erforderlich sind, dürfte sehr schwer werden.



Über Quatsch muss man ja nicht diskutieren...Flughafen Frankfurt war leer, keine Maske, im Flugzeug Maske auf, Flugzeugtür in Schweden geht auf, Maskenpflicht erledigt...wozu im Flugzeug ne Maske tragen, wenn es vor dem fliegen und nach dem fliegen eh keinen juckt. Da füllt man sich halt schon recht deutlich verarscht mit dem Drecksding im Gesicht beim fliegen.

Zudem sind wir keine Chinesen, die mit so nem Maullappen quasi geboren werden.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2020)

Ich finde die Masken auch nervig aber in manchen Situationen machen sie wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Eckism (24. Mai 2020)

Es macht schon Sinn, das bestreite ich gar nicht, aber wenn man zwischendurch mal die Maske aufsetzen muss, obwohl sich die Leute im näheren Umkreis nicht geändert haben finde ich das Quatsch.
Man ist ja auch nicht zwischen 2 Zigarettenpausen Nichtraucher, zwischen 2 Bier Antialkoholiker usw.


----------



## Kelemvor (24. Mai 2020)

Im  Flugzeug ist der Rauzm stark eingeschrämkt, und dazu die Klimaanlage.
Wobei ich bei der Klimaanlage nicht genau weiß wie das Verhältnis Aussenluftg zu Frischluft ist.
Da gibts bestimmt Vorschriften für die Mischeranlage.

Schade, hier Klimaanlage (Flugzeug) &#8211; Wikipedia steht auch nichts genaues, nur das gemischt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2020)

Die Maske im Supermarkt sollen die anderen Kunden und Mitarbeiter vor Ansteckung schützen. Deshalb tragen die Kunden eine. 

Der Busfahrer sitzt ganz vorne, wo keiner hinkommt.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Maske im Supermarkt sollen die anderen Kunden und Mitarbeiter vor Ansteckung schützen. Deshalb tragen die Kunden eine.
> 
> Der Busfahrer sitzt ganz vorne, wo keiner hinkommt.



Bei uns muss man wieder vorne Einsteigen und am Busfahrer vorbei. Die Angst vor Schwarzfahrern ist wohl größer als die vor Corona 
Und im Einzelhandel muss ich als Mitarbeiter auch zwangsläufig überall Atmen und mit Kunden reden. Ich persönlich finde es gut, es geht nicht nur darum die Mitarbeiter zu schützen sondern auch die Kunden. Bin gespannt wie man bei einem Mitarbeiter im Einzelhandel der den ganzen Tag Kunden beraten muss die Kontaktpersonen ermitteln will wenn's ernst wird.


----------



## Slezer (24. Mai 2020)

Oh die Frau hat schon gut auf die Fresse bekommen aber ganz unschuldig wird sie nicht sein.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2020)

Hört hört der Vogelmann redet wieder vom Regime, doch weiß er gar nicht was wirklich passiert ist.

Das neuste von morgen schon heute: Polen greift Deutschen YouTuber an (Achtung Satire)


----------



## Slezer (25. Mai 2020)

Klar, eine Person die auf dem Boden liegt noch zu verprügeln ist schon hart. Hat niemand verdient.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Aber ihr dürfet keine Schwulen als schwul bezeichnen, da sind die Mods ganz intolerant!



Wenn man also eine Regenbogenflagge schwenkt oder trägt, ist man schwul.
Sehr interessante Ansicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

Bei Einsatz in Augsburger Bar werden vier Polizisten verletzt | BR24
Polizeieinsatz in der Maximilianstrasse eskaliert | StadtZeitung Augsburg

----------------------------------

Der Verrückte Vogel ist bestimmt im -> über 100 Form + Facebook Gruppen unterwegs <-   aber wie er gegenüber schutzbefohlen steht hat er in der Vergangenheit offenkundig gezeigt


----------



## Eckism (25. Mai 2020)

Was ist denn an Homosexuell sein so schlimm? Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob nun Männlein mit Weiblein, Männlein mit Männlein oder Weiblein mit Weiblich kuschelt...


----------



## muadib (25. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Supermarkt wird aber nicht gesprochen oder gesungen.
> 
> Coronavirus: Durch lautes Reden bis zu 14 Minuten in der Luft | heise online
> 
> Außerdem ist man da normalerweise nach 10-15 min wieder draußen.



Wie wärs mit einer neuen Regel? Wer nichts wichtiges zu sagen hat, muss den Mund halten.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Homosexuell sein so schlimm? Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob nun Männlein mit Weiblein, Männlein mit Männlein oder Weiblein mit Weiblich kuschelt...




Ging um Verrückter Vogel´s beitrag der gelöscht wurde ^^


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

Crazy-Vogelpresse übelst seriös und tüv geprüft.

fliege mal dort rüber
23 Corona-Infektionen in  Duesseldorfer Pflegeheim nachgewiesen - Rheinland - Nachrichten - WDR

dann tust du was sinnvolles.


-----------------------------------------
back2topic:

Was so ein kritischer Coronafall aus einem Muskelprotz macht o.O
Vorher-Nachher-Fotos: Krankenpfleger verliert 20 Kilo durch Covid-19 | Euronews


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was so ein kritischer Coronafall aus einem Muskelprotz macht o.O
> Vorher-Nachher-Fotos: Krankenpfleger verliert 20 Kilo durch Covid-19 | Euronews
> 
> 
> ...



Ok dat is krass. Ich meine gut, 6 Wochen (nur?) liegen und so. Aber trotzdem krass.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Homosexuell sein so schlimm? Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob nun Männlein mit Weiblein, Männlein mit Männlein oder Weiblein mit Weiblich kuschelt...




Rational ist das nicht zu erklären.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und wer eine Nazi-Flagge schwenkt, ist kein Nazi?


Kann sein, muss aber nicht.
Ich gehe ja auch nicht anhand deines Avatars davon aus, dass du Fan von Angry Birds bist.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Doch, tuts! Niemand will wissen, was Leute in ihren Schlafzimmern machen!


Also zuerst gilt das nur für dich, andere Leute finden das vielleicht interessant.
Zudem geht es dabei auch um Toleranz und Akzeptanz.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Rational ist das nicht zu erklären.


Man gut, dass du keine Vorurteile hast.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Corona-Faelle nach Feier: Kritik an Werft-Leitung | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen


Corona-Pandemie: USA verbieten Einreisen aus Brasilien | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was so ein kritischer Coronafall aus einem Muskelprotz macht o.O
> Vorher-Nachher-Fotos: Krankenpfleger verliert 20 Kilo durch Covid-19 | Euronews



Das erinnert an die Werbung für Schlankheitspillen in Zeitschriften. Da gibt es auch immer ein Vorher-Nachher Foto.
Aber ist das auch die gleiche Person?


----------



## Mahoy (25. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das erinnert an die Werbung für Schlankheitspillen in Zeitschriften. Da gibt es auch immer ein Vorher-Nachher Foto.
> Aber ist das auch die gleiche Person?



Ich würde die besagte Person als "hinreichend individualisiert" bezeichnen.


----------



## Sverre (25. Mai 2020)

Mit der intensive care unit-acquired weakness (ICUAW) wird er wohl noch lange (bis zu einem Jahr) zu kämpfen haben.

Intensive care unit&#8212;acquired weakness (ICUAW) and muscle wasting in critically ill patients with severe sepsis and septic shock | SpringerLink

Die Zeit hat auch gerade die Langzeitfolgen angerissen.... nicht witzig...

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Ramelows Corona-Plan: Unvorsichtig oder vorbildlich? | tagesschau.de


*Merkel besteht auf Verlängerung der Abstandspflicht*

_13:31 Uhr_
Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel besteht darauf, dass die zentralen Verhaltensregeln Pflicht bleiben. Für Abstand und Hygieneregeln wolle sie über den 5. Juni hinaus weiter verbindliche Anordnungen und nicht nur Gebote, sagt ihr Sprecher Steffen Seibert. Am 5. Juni enden die bisherigen Vorschriften. Thüringens Ministerpräsident Bodo Ramelow hatte dagegen angekündigt, die Regeln sollten in seinem Land dann außer Kraft sein und gegebenenfalls durch lokale Regelungen ersetzt werden.


*Virologe Drosten sieht Ramelow-Pläne skeptisch*

_13:31 Uhr_
Der Virologe Christian Drosten steht dem Ansatz von Thüringens Ministerpräsident Bodo Ramelow, in der Corona-Pandemie künftig mehr auf Eigenverantwortung der Menschen zu setzen, skeptisch gegenüber. "Die Eigenverantwortung ist ja so das schwedische Modell und wir sehen in diesen Tagen und werden es in den nächsten Monaten noch stärker sehen, dass dort eine sehr hohe Übersterblichkeit entstanden ist", sagte der Charité-Wissenschaftler im Deutschlandfunk. "Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das alles über Eigenverantwortung laufen kann." Drosten sprach sich für bessere Richtlinien für bestimmte gesellschaftliche Bereiche wie Schulen und Kindergärten aus.




Studie: 41 Corona-Todesfälle womöglich auf Champions-League-Spiel zurückzuführen_00:59 Uhr_
Dutzende Todesfälle durch das Coronavirus in Großbritannien sind laut einer Studie möglicherweise auf das Champions-League-Spiel zwischen dem FC Liverpool und Atlético Madrid am 11. März zurückzuführen. Die Datenanalysefirma Edge Health schätzt, dass 41 Todesfälle mit dem Fußballspiel in Verbindung stehen, wie die Zeitung "Sunday Times" berichtete. Diese Todesfälle traten zwischen 25 und 35 Tage nach dem Spiel in Krankenhäusern von Liverpool und Umgebung auf.  Das Achtelfinal-Rückspiel der Champions League war vor 52.000 Stadionbesuchern ausgetragen worden. Rund 3000 spanische Fans waren dafür angereist. Es war das letzte größere Fußballspiel, das in Großbritannien vor Verhängung der allgemeinen Corona-Restriktionen stattfand. Laut Schätzungen des Imperial College London und der Oxford-Universität hatte Spanien zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits 640.000 Fälle von Coronavirus-Infektionen, Großbritannien 100.000.


----------



## Eckism (25. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ramelows Corona-Plan: Unvorsichtig oder vorbildlich? | tagesschau.de



Ramelow wird sich noch wünschen, er hätte Kemmerich an seinem Platz gelassen. Ich finde es zumindest gut, das er die Eier dazu hat...


----------



## seahawk (25. Mai 2020)

Man muss auch mal was wagen und man sieht ja, dass wir immer mehr erlauben und trotzdem das Virus von alleine verschwindet. Keine Einschränkungen mehr - sofort!


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Verschwinden tut da gar nichts, wie die ganzen Neuinfektionen zeigen.

Corona in Niederlanden: Deutsche Schlachthof-Mitarbeiter infiziert | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

Naja wen der Virus noch in Deutschland und um die Welt tourt wird es immer Ausbrüche geben:p
-----------------

Meyer Werft zieht nach Corona-Faellen Konsequenzen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Osnabrueck


----------



## seahawk (25. Mai 2020)

Doch etwas Entscheidendes verschwindet, das Verständnis in der Bevölkerung. Hier sind nun bald 1/4 der Leute in Bus und Bahn ohne Maske unterwegs und Social Distancing findet auch nicht mehr statt. So gesehen verschwindet entweder der Virus von alleine oder es kommt der nächste Lockdown.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Deshalb müssen die Maßnahmen weiter Pflicht bleiben und bei Nichteinhaltung auch entsprechend Strafen verhängt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [FONT]Studie: 41 Corona-Todesfälle womöglich auf Champions-League-Spiel zurückzuführen_00:59 Uhr_
> Dutzende Todesfälle durch das Coronavirus in Großbritannien sind laut einer Studie möglicherweise auf das Champions-League-Spiel zwischen dem FC Liverpool und Atlético Madrid am 11. März zurückzuführen.



Zum Vergleich: Hillsborough waren 96 Tote. Und daran knabbert der LFC noch heute.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Neben 25.000€ Bußgeld für den Betreiber sollen auch Bußgelder für die Gäste der Party in Leer verhängt werden.

Leer: Besuchern und Gaesten drohen nach Coronaverstoessen Geldstrafen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht übernimmt das ja die Meyer Werft. Die erkrankte Personalchefin der Meyer Werft ist ja zufällig die Tochter des Restaurant-Betreibers. 

Meyer Werft zieht nach Corona-Faellen Konsequenzen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Osnabrueck


----------



## Slezer (25. Mai 2020)

Juhu am 02.6 macht endlich wieder unser Fitnessstudio auf. Endlich. Ich hab viel zu viel zugenommen


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Hillsborough waren 96 Tote. Und daran knabbert der LFC noch heute.



Und paar Jahre davor in Belgien
Katastrophe von Heysel &#8211; Wikipedia


-----------
Topic 

Studie: Berufspendler haben Verbreitung des Coronavirus in Deutschland verstaerkt


----------



## muadib (25. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Juhu am 02.6 macht endlich wieder unser Fitnessstudio auf. Endlich. Ich hab viel zu viel zugenommen



Keine Ahnung wann in meiner Nähe welche öffnen dürfen, aber selbst wenn das morgen der Fall sein sollte, werde ich mir erstmal ein paar Wochen anschauen wie sich die Infektionszahlen entwickeln, bevor ich da hingehe.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Brisantes Video: Brasiliens Präsident Bolsonaro entgleist verbal | Aktuell Amerika | DW | 23.05.2020
Kommentar: Das Kabinett des Grauens in Brasilien | Kommentare | DW | 25.05.2020


*WHO setzt Studien zu Malariamittel Hydroxychloroquin aus*

_19:37 Uhr_
Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation setzt vorübergehend ihre klinische Studien zum Malaria-Medikament Hydroxychloroquin aus, das US-Präsident Donald Trump nach eigenen Angaben zur Corona-Prophylaxe einnimmt.
WHO-Generaldirektor Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus sagte am Montag, dies erfolge im Lichte eines in der Fachzeitschrift "Lancet" vergangene Woche veröffentlichten Berichts, demzufolge die Einnahme zu einem höheren Todesrisiko und zu Herzproblemen führen könnte.
"Diese Sorge bezieht sich auf die Anwendung von Hydroxychloroquin und Chloroquin bei Covid-19", erklärte Tedros. Für die Behandlung von Patienten mit Malaria und Erkrankungen des Immunsystems seien diese Mittel weiterhin akzeptiert.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Mai 2020)

Bei Bolsonaro weiß man wirklich nicht, ob sich eher Richter oder eher Psychotherapeuten mit seinem Fall beschäftigen sollten. Der fürchtet sich allen Ernstes vor einer Diktatur, hat aber gleichzeitig selbst ein ernstliches Problem mit Gewaltenteilung und betrachtet Bevorzugung seiner Sippe und seiner Clique als ein ihr rechtmäßig zustehenden Privileg.

Das ist so ziemlich die gleiche geistige Derangiertheit, die Rechtspopulisten in Deutschland an den Tag legen: laut schreiend vor Diktatur warnen, leise selbst auf eine hinarbeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2020)

Der braucht keinen Psychotherapeuten sondern einen Psychiater. Ohne Medikamente ist da nicht mehr viel zu retten.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Er hat halt Angst vor einer Diktatur, in der er nicht selbst der Diktator ist. 


______________________________________________________________________________________________


Über 100 Covid-19-Infektionen: Gottesdienst-Besucher sangen und trugen keine Schutzmasken | hessenschau.de | Gesellschaft


________________________________________________________________________________________________


Obwohl da von keinem großen Ausbruch berichtet wurde ist interessanterweise Regensburg mit mehr als 50 Fällen / 100k im Roten Bereich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-05-25-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2020)

Er will die Bevölkerung bewaffnen und gleichzeitig auf das Militär als Stütze setzen?
Vorallem ersteres passt doch eigentlich echt nicht zu einer Diktatur.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht teilt er die Waffen bei der Wahl aus, wenn die Leute das Kreuz bei ihm machen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2020)

Nein bleiben wir mal Ernst, das passt nicht wirklich zusammen, wenn man das Militär im Zweifel gegen innere Feinde nutzen kann.
Sowas macht nur Sinn, wenn man das nicht hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ok dat is krass. Ich meine gut, 6 Wochen (nur?) liegen und so. Aber trotzdem krass.



4,5 Wochen für den Intensivteil seiner Behandlung. Dafür sieht er aber noch gut aus, vermutlich wegen der reichlich vorhandenen Ausgangssubstanz. Es geht schließlich nicht um 4,5 Wochen liegen - das ist der kleinere Teil. Es sind 6 Wochen Kampf mit einer Krankheit, die einen auszehren. Alle bislang verfügbaren Behandlungsmaßnahmen dienen nur der Lebenserhaltung. Covid besiegen muss der Körper aus eigener Substanz heraus und jeder, der schon mal für ein paar Tage eine schwere Infektion hatte, weiß was für eine Belastung das ist.




seahawk schrieb:


> Doch etwas Entscheidendes verschwindet, das Verständnis in der Bevölkerung. Hier sind nun bald 1/4 der Leute in Bus und Bahn ohne Maske unterwegs und Social Distancing findet auch nicht mehr statt. So gesehen verschwindet entweder der Virus von alleine oder es kommt der nächste Lockdown.



Wetten nimmt der örtliche Bestatter entgegen. Seit den ersten Lockerungsübungen haben sich die Infektionszahlen jedenfalls bestenfalls stabilisiert, sie sind nicht weiter gesunken.




keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht übernimmt das ja die Meyer Werft. Die erkrankte Personalchefin der Meyer Werft ist ja zufällig die Tochter des Restaurant-Betreibers.
> 
> Meyer Werft zieht nach Corona-Faellen Konsequenzen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Osnabrueck



War das nicht die Werft, die alle paar Jahre dicke Steuerspritzen und weitreichende Ausnahmen von diversen Umweltschutzvorschriften braucht, um nicht vor die Hunde zu gehen? Na dann können die sich eine extra teure Party und ein paar Mannjahre Krankenstand ja sicher leisten. Zahlt ja die Allgemeinheit 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Topic
> 
> Studie: Berufspendler haben Verbreitung des Coronavirus in Deutschland verstaerkt



Wasser auf meine Mühlen...
Ich sollte ein Kraftwerk aufmachen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Der braucht keinen Psychotherapeuten sondern einen Psychiater. Ohne Medikamente ist da nicht mehr viel zu retten.



Tjo, Morales ist leider nicht mehr im Amt und wäre garantiert auch nicht sein bester Kumpel geworden, ist also nix mit ein paar Blättchen zum besser fühlen.


----------



## Duvar (26. Mai 2020)

Gestern mit der Kindergärtnerin geredet, die ist auch nicht amused darüber, dass es in Kürze losgeht, also voller Betrieb mit 20 Kindern in einer Gruppe.
Finde das ist auch schon eine Gefahrenquelle, vor allem die Fragte ob unser Kleiner oft Krank war und das war er nicht, so gut wie gar nicht seit über 2.5 Jahren, die meinte nur, der wird demnächst sehr oft Krank werden... Na toll.
Die war wütend darüber, weil es erst hieß 2x in der Woche und jetzt plötzlich täglich voller Betrieb... Meinte jedoch, dies kann sich jederzeit ändern, je nach Anzahl der Coronainfizierten in der Stadt.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Juhu am 02.6 macht endlich wieder unser Fitnessstudio auf. Endlich. Ich hab viel zu viel zugenommen


Ich muss mal bei meinem Fitnessstudio nachfragen wann es da wieder los geht. Nach ~2 Monaten wird es wieder hart damit anzufangen.^^


----------



## Slezer (26. Mai 2020)

Ich rechne auch mit Muskelkater des Todes xD


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt. Macht bei uns auch am 02.06. auf.
Und ja, das gibt erst mal Muskelkater des Todes.


----------



## Slezer (26. Mai 2020)

Achtung an unsere (rechten) Verschwörungstheoretiker:

Auf eurem Smartphone habe ihr schon die Covid 19 Überwachung. 

Bei Android einfach auf Einstellungen und dann Google. Da seht ihr das ihr überwacht werdet.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2020)

Also bei mir steht dass ich dafür noch eine App installieren soll.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slezer (26. Mai 2020)

Jupp bei mir auch aber weißt ja wie die Extremisten sind...


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2020)

Ich kenn da auch welche die behaupten felsenfest, das die "Lokalisierung" der Personen bereits begonnen hat, völlig egal ob man da jetzt noch extra ne App installiert oder nicht. Der Grundstein übers OS wurde ja bereits gelegt.

Aber gut, als Smartphone User ist man eh seit je her ein gläßerner Mensch. Die wussten vermutlich schon lange vorher wo wir uns rum treiben, wenn es denn sein sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Die Lokalisierung läuft auch so über GPS und Mobilfunkmasten. Da braucht es keine Corona-App.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nazis haben da halt große Angst davor.
> Rational ist das nicht zu erklären.


Trotzdem seltsam, denn da waren auch einige vom anderen Ufer - allen voran Röhm.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 4,5 Wochen für den Intensivteil seiner Behandlung.
> Dafür sieht er aber noch gut aus, vermutlich wegen der reichlich vorhandenen Ausgangssubstanz. Es geht schließlich nicht um 4,5 Wochen liegen - das ist der kleinere Teil.


Trotzdem kann man da nur auf die Ärzte und Pfleger Vertrauen - ein Dekubitus durch zu langes liegen an einer Stelle wäre nämlich *******.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lokalisierung läuft auch so über GPS und Mobilfunkmasten. Da braucht es keine Corona-App.


Bei uns in Österreich hat man eine App erstellt. Die funktioniert aber bisher nur leidlich, da sie von viel zu wenig Menschen genutzt wird. 
Außerdem wird seit Wochen permanent über den Datenschutz gestritten...

FAQ "Stopp Corona"-App

Ich denke im Gegensatz zu Südkorea oder Taiwan wird das mit der App bei uns nix.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Mai 2020)

"Bild"-Artikel ueber Christian Drosten: &#8222;Will nicht Teil einer Kampagne sein&#8220; - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## blu3fire (26. Mai 2020)

Der Bonner Virologe Streeck sagt, seine umstrittene Heinsberg-Studie finde in der Fachwelt große Beachtung. Es gäbe darin keinen Rechenfehler, auch eine zweite Corona-Welle erwarte er nicht. Ähnlich wie Ramelow befürwortet Streeck, Lockerungen regionaler zu steuern.


"Kein Rechenfehler in Studie": Streeck erwartet keine zweite Corona-Welle - n-tv.de


----------



## seahawk (26. Mai 2020)

Wie er bei einem Verzicht auf die Einschränkungen keine zweite Welle sehen kann, wenn nur 2 Veranstaltungen schon erhebliche regionale Ausbrüche brachten, ist mir gerade nicht klar.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> "Kein Rechenfehler in Studie": Streeck erwartet keine zweite Corona-Welle - n-tv.de



Ist die Frage ob N-TV da genauso falsch berichtet, wie Bild oben.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Der Bonner Virologe Streeck sagt, seine umstrittene Heinsberg-Studie finde in der Fachwelt große Beachtung. Es gäbe darin keinen Rechenfehler, auch eine zweite Corona-Welle erwarte er nicht. Ähnlich wie Ramelow befürwortet Streeck, Lockerungen regionaler zu steuern.
> 
> "Kein Rechenfehler in Studie": Streeck erwartet keine zweite Corona-Welle - n-tv.de



Wehe da kommt keine zweite Welle. Wenn hier schon alle meinen "ja ja klar doch, die wird schon kommen, wart´s nur ab", dann bin ich aber stinksauer wenn sie ausbleiben sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Berlin muss neue Bußgeldvorschriften erlassen.
VerfGH Berlin setzt Bußgeldvorschrift zum Teil außer Kraft | LTO.de


----------



## Slezer (26. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wehe da kommt keine zweite Welle. Wenn hier schon alle meinen "ja ja klar doch, die wird schon kommen, wart´s nur ab", dann bin ich aber stinksauer wenn sie ausbleiben sollte.


Du weißt doch hier findet sich nur die Elite die immer Recht hat.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Eine zweite Welle wird kommen, eventuell auch eine Dritte. 
Die Frage ist nur, wann und wie groß.

Und das alleine durch neue Ketten im Land. 

Da sich das Virus weltweit immer mehr ausbreitet ist aber auch eine neue Einschleppung sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Slezer (26. Mai 2020)

Hab letztens ein gutes Bild gesehen da stand drauf:

Wir schließen die Schulen bei 2000 infizierten und öffnen die Schulen bei 18.000 infizierten 

Ich fand den Spruch geil


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Ist einfach nur absolut fahrlässig.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Hab letztens ein gutes Bild gesehen da stand drauf:
> 
> Wir schließen die Schulen bei 2000 infizierten und öffnen die Schulen bei 18.000 infizierten
> 
> Ich fand den Spruch geil



Welche Zeitpunkt war denn die  2000 Infizierten.. heute oder anfang vom Corona?  falls letztere.. 

Kannst ja mal bisschen überlegen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine zweite Welle wird kommen, eventuell auch eine Dritte.
> Die Frage ist nur, wann und wie groß.
> 
> Und das alleine durch neue Ketten im Land.
> ...



Mal gucken bald ist ja wieder "urlaub".


Und die Nordische Länder überlegen l keine Schwedische  Bürger einreisen zulassen.
Corona: Schweden sind in Nachbarlaendern nicht willkommen

sogar zypern.
Wegen Coronavirus: Europaeische Laender verbieten Schweden Einreise


----------



## fipS09 (26. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Du weißt doch hier findet sich nur die Elite die immer Recht hat.



Die ist mir lieber als die "aufwachen" oder "mehr Hinterfragen" Fraktion, welche selber weder aufgewacht ist noch irgendwas hinterfragt, sondern einfach irgendwelchen dubiosen veganen Köchen, Soulsängern oder qAnons nachplappert.

Ich bin lieber im Zweifelsfall vier Wochen zu lange mit einem Stofffetzen vorm Gesicht rumgerannt als vier Wochen zu wenig. Ersteres werde ich unter Garantie überleben.


----------



## seahawk (26. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wehe da kommt keine zweite Welle. Wenn hier schon alle meinen "ja ja klar doch, die wird schon kommen, wart´s nur ab", dann bin ich aber stinksauer wenn sie ausbleiben sollte.



Kritisch denken, bedeutet zu denken. Und wenn eine private Veranstaltung und ein Gottesdienst solche lokalen Ausbrüche zeigen, ist die Frage legitim wie das verhindert werden soll, wenn beide Veranstaltungen ohne Einschränkungen und in ganz Deutschland uneingeschränkt stattfinden.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Daher bleiben Großveranstaltungen weiter verboten.
Plan des Bundes fuer Corona-Regeln: Beschraenkungen verlaengern, aber lockern | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich mir die Fallzahlen so mal ansehe,
Corona: Echtzeit-Karte zeigt Fallzahlen und Neuinfektionen in Deutschland und weltweit,
dann kann man in Europa nur von einer eingeschränkten Entspannung der Lage reden.

Wenn jetzt wieder alles gelockert wird,
oh, oh,
dann steht uns ein heißer Herbst bevor.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Fallzahlen so mal ansehe,
> Corona: Echtzeit-Karte zeigt Fallzahlen und Neuinfektionen in Deutschland und weltweit,
> dann kann man in Europa nur von einer eingeschränkten Entspannung der Lage reden.
> 
> ...



Na das ist mir bums, Hauptsache ich kann endlich vernünftig umziehen ohne 5x in Quarantäne zu stecken  

Und so übel sieht das nicht aus, wenn ich mal über den großen Teich blicke


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

1x Quarantäne bei der Ankunft im Zielland sollte reichen. Das wirst du dann am Flughafen dort erfahren.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na das ist mir bums, Hauptsache ich kann endlich vernünftig umziehen ohne 5x in Quarantäne zu stecken
> 
> Und so übel sieht das nicht aus, wenn ich mal über den großen Teich blicke



Ich würde jetzt schnell umziehen,
der Hammer kommt schon noch. 

Ja, ist schon irgendwie eigenartig,
das in den Ländern mit den meisten Infizierten/Toten,
die größten Schwachköpfe am Ruder sind.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2020)

Der Tag: CDU will Mindestlohn wegen Corona senken - n-tv.de

Das man den Mindestlohn wegen Corona nicht erhöhen will das kann ich nachvollziehen.
Aber ihn zu senken wäre ein Schritt in falsche Richtung.
Das würde nur noch mehr Armut verursachen.


----------



## keinnick (26. Mai 2020)

Die Überschrift ist ein wenig irreführend. Zwar fordern das einige Unions-Politiker, aber dem wurde aus den eigenen Reihen auch schon eine Absage erteilt: "Haende weg": AKK spricht sich gegen Mindestlohn-Vorstoss von Unionspolitikern aus - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Vor allem ist das so asozial. Erst sind die Leute in der Reinigung, Supermarkt, etc. systemrelevant, dann will man sie nicht bezahlen.

Im Gegenteil, der Mindestlohn müsste gerade jetzt auf 12€ erhöht werden.


----------



## geisi2 (26. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Jupp bei mir auch aber weißt ja wie die Extremisten sind...



Ja wie sind die denn so? Müssen ja überall sein was man so liest. 

Im übrigen kann man mit etwas Gehirnschmalz (1-2 Zellen) auch ohne Fitnesstudio trainieren.^^


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Die sind nicht überall, aber sie sind besonders laut und tun so, als wären sie überall.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2020)

Echt, sind sie das?
Dann habe ich bis jetzt nur christliche und LGBT Extremisten erlebt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Mehrere Polizei-Grosseinsaetze gegen Rechtsextremisten am Vatertag in Sachsen | MDR.DE
Rechtsextremismus bei der Polizei - Zu viele Einzelfaelle | www.deutschlandfunk.de
Corona-Demonstrationen - Wie Rechte die Coronakrise nutzen - Politik - SZ.de

Update:
Durchsuchungen: Schlag gegen Reichsbuerger in Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR
Kriminalstatistik: Politisch motivierte Straftaten nehmen zu | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.afp.com/de/nachrichten/18/zahl-der-politischen-straftaten-weiter-gestiegen-doc-1sd3941 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zahl der antisemitische Straftaten stieg sogar um 13 Prozent. Hauptquelle dieser Delikte ist der Rechtsextremismus, wie Seehofer sagte. *Es handele sich um den höchsten Stand seit 20 Jahren.*





			
				https://www.br.de/nachrichten/meldung/seehofer-besorgt-ueber-anstieg-politisch-motivierter-straftaten schrieb:
			
		

> Berlin: Bundesinnenminister Seehofer hat sich besorgt über den Anstieg politisch motivierter Straftaten im vergangenen Jahr gezeigt. Seehofer sprach bei der Vorstellung der aktuellen Kriminalstatistik vom *zweithöchsten Niveau seit Erfassung dieser Kategorie im Jahr 2001*. Demnach gab es 2019 einen Anstieg der politisch motivierten Kriminalität um gut 14 Prozent auf rund 41.200 Delikte. Seehofer mahnte vor allem Wachsamkeit gegen Rechtsextremismus an. Die rechten Straftaten haben laut Statistik um mehr als *neun Prozent* zugenommen - vier Prozent davon seien Gewaltdelikte. Auch antisemitische Straftaten gingen hauptsächlich von Rechts aus. Sie sind laut Seehofer im vergangenen Jahr um *13 Prozent* gestiegen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2020)

Und?
Wir wissen alle wie sehr du Rechte hasst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Mai 2020)

Krisensituationen werden von allen Extremen gerade ausgenutzt. Die einen sich rechts und die anderen Links, ändert aber nichts daran, dass beide Bockmist produzieren werden.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 1x Quarantäne bei der Ankunft im Zielland sollte reichen. Das wirst du dann am Flughafen dort erfahren.



Nix Quarantäne, keiner hat Zeit irgendwo 2 Wochen rumzusitzen nur weil er wegen Wohnungsbesichtigung etc. rübergeflogen ist. Und dann in 2 Wochen wieder rumsitzen weil er umzieht. Und dann in nem Monat noch mal weil man wegen Papieren noch mal her muss.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und?
> Wir wissen alle wie sehr du Rechte hasst.



Das hat nichts mit Hass zutun. Es geht um die Warnung an die Gesellschaft. 
Und da ist der Hass der Rechten echt. 
FDP-Politikerin ueber Boellerangriff: &#8222;Er hat zielgerichtet geworfen&#8220; - taz.de
Walter Luebcke war schon frueher Opfer rechter Hetze - Politik - SZ.de




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nix Quarantäne, keiner hat Zeit irgendwo 2 Wochen rumzusitzen nur weil er wegen Wohnungsbesichtigung etc. rübergeflogen ist. Und dann in 2 Wochen wieder rumsitzen weil er umzieht. Und dann in nem Monat noch mal weil man wegen Papieren noch mal her muss.



Da hast du halt Pech. Quarantäne wird amtlich angeordnet und bei Verstoß werden aus den 2 Wochen zu Hause dann 2 Jahre im Knast. 

OVG Schleswig-Holstein bestätigt: Quarantäne für Rückkehrer aus Nicht-EU-Ausland | LTO.de


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/ovg-schleswig-holstein-3mr32-20-14-tage-quarantaene-einreise-aussereuropaeisches-ausland/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einreisenden dürften als "Ansteckungsverdächtige" angesehen werden.



*Edit 1:* Die Strafen in SH sind da bei Verstößen gegen die Quarantäne bei Rückreise auch nicht ohne. 
U.a.:


Verstoß gegen Pflicht zur häuslichen Isolation bei Einreise oder Rückreise aus dem Ausland
500 - 10.000 €
-
als Einreisender oder Rückreisender trotz verpflichtender häuslicher Isolation Besucher empfangen
300 - 5.000 €
-
Einreise nach Schleswig-Holstein aus touristischem Anlass, zu Freizeit- oder Fortbildungszwecken
zw. 150 und 500 €
-
als Einreisender oder Rückreisender nicht auf direktem Wege in die eigene Unterkunft oder Wohnung begeben
150 - 3.000 €
-
als Durchreisender das Landes- oder Bundesgebiet nicht auf direktem Wege verlassen
150 - 3.000 €
-
Verstoß gegen die 
*verpflichtende Meldung*
 bei den örtlichen Behörden nach Ein- bzw. Rückreise
150 - 2.000 €

Siehe: Corona-Bussgeldkatalog in Schleswig-Holstein - Corona 2020

_______________________________________________________________________________

Du kannst dir außerdem auch einfach ein Video von der Wohnung schicken lassen.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du halt Pech. Quarantäne wird amtlich angeordnet und bei Verstoß werden aus den 2 Wochen zu Hause dann 2 Jahre im Knast.
> 
> OVG Schleswig-Holstein bestätigt: Quarantäne für Rückkehrer aus Nicht-EU-Ausland | LTO.de



Erstmal ist das bei mir ein EU-Land (aber die Vollidioten haben ja vergessen das wir in einer EU leben und haben angefangen die Grenzen zu verrammeln - was ne Schande für die EU!), zweitens hat der Zielort bereits die Info durchsickern lassen das sie dort statt Quarantäne testen wollen oder Leute mit negativen Tests aus den letzten 72h durchlassen wollen. Das geht mir auch n Stück zu weit, aber sie haben mir schon etliche Monate geklaut mit der hirnrissigen Politik hier.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Dann geh doch einfach einen Test machen. Geht genauso schnell wie ein DNA-Abstrich.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann geh doch einfach einen Test machen. Geht genauso schnell wie ein DNA-Abstrich.



Das ist dort aber erst ab 1 Juli möglich, bis dahin gilt noch die Quarantäne.

Effektiv haben sie einem also 3,5 Monate geklaut bis man innerhalb der EU mit eigentlich immer offenen Grenzen umziehen kann. Geniale Politiker, aber so richtig... mal sehen wie sie reagieren wenn sie entgangene Steuereinnahmen usw. sehen und die massive Pleitewelle die bereits rollt - die wird 10x schlimmer sein als das Virus.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Pech gehabt.

Du hättest auch vorher umziehen können.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist dort aber erst ab 1 Juli möglich, bis dahin gilt noch die Quarantäne.
> 
> Effektiv haben sie einem also 3,5 Monate geklaut bis man innerhalb der EU mit eigentlich immer offenen Grenzen umziehen kann. Geniale Politiker, aber so richtig... mal sehen wie sie reagieren wenn sie entgangene Steuereinnahmen usw. sehen und die massive Pleitewelle die bereits rollt - die wird 10x schlimmer sein als das Virus.



was hätte man sonst darauf reagieren sollen, auge zu und durch? Und aus deinem Hut hättest du bestimmt auch unendlich medizinisches Personal  für ganz Europa und die Welt her zaubern können. ?


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Pech gehabt.
> 
> Du hättest auch vorher umziehen können.



Ja mach du mal einen internationalen Umzug einfach so mal n halbes Jahr vorher. 
Könnte ja sein das in China oder Afrika oder vom Mars jetzt Virus kommt. 
Geile Idee! Einfach vorverlegen und richtig viel Geld versenken. Genial! Schreib ich n Buch drüber!



Tengri86 schrieb:


> was hätte man sonst darauf reagieren sollen, auge zu und durch? Und aus deinem Hut hättest du bestimmt auch unendlich medizinisches Personal  für ganz Europa und die Welt her zaubern können. ?



Wie wäre es mal mit sofort testen lassen und nicht für 2,5 Monate dicht machen und das an einem Ort wo man nicht mit dem Zug oder Auto hinkommt? Sie haben sämtliche Schiffe abgelehnt, keiner durfte ans Land gehen und wer fliegen wollte - 2 Wochen Quarantäne, genial. Das es da Leute gibt die nicht aus Spaß rumfliegen haben sie wohl vergessen.
Deutschland hat wenigstens nicht die Fluge komplett alle rausgehauen (sonst würde es auch einen massiven Shitstorm geben) - so konnte jemand der auch triftige Gründe hat (z.B. Treffen mit einem Makler) auch reisen oder gar umziehen. Dort absolut unmöglich.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Geile Idee! Einfach vorverlegen und richtig viel Geld versenken.



Ach komm, mit deinen Streaming-Millionen hast du doch ein ordentliches Polster. 



> Genial! Schreib ich n Buch drüber!



Wenn du damit genau so schnell bist wie mit dem Aufbau deiner Steamer-Karriere, werde ich's vermutlich nicht mehr lesen können. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht friert mich ja jemand ein und taut mich in ein paar Jahrzehnten wieder auf ... Dann hast du vielleicht schon die erste Kapitelüberschrift fertig.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ach komm, mit deinen Streaming-Millionen hast du doch ein ordentliches Polster.



Egal wer Geld hat, das heißt ja nicht das ich n halbes Jahr vorher aus Jux und Langeweile umziehe! Und noch mal, ich arbeite mit Livestreamern, das ich selbst streame passiert leider selten weil ich halt arbeiten muss  Aber das streaming hat mir den Job aktuell verschafft, kann gar nicht meckern.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn du damit genau so schnell bist wie mit dem Aufbau deiner Steamer-Karriere, werde ich's vermutlich nicht mehr lesen können. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht friert mich ja jemand ein und taut mich in ein paar Jahrzehnten wieder auf ... Dann hast du vielleicht schon die erste Kapitelüberschrift fertig.



Noch mal, es gibt in dem Feld viel mehr Leute als du denkst die rund um die Livestreaming-Industrie arbeiten die mittlerweile auch recht viel Geld umsetzt, gerade zu Corona weil aktuell sehr viel mehr Leute streamen und/oder Streams glotzen weil die Regierung auch da alles verboten hat was Spaß macht - vom Kino bis Festival - alles ins Klo gespült und noch draufgespuckt.


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2020)

Ja genau der den Streamern geht es aktuell top...
Die haben ja auch gar keine Probleme weil die Werbeverträge ausbleiben...


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja genau der den Streamern geht es aktuell top...
> Die haben ja auch gar keine Probleme weil die Werbeverträge ausbleiben...



Wirst dich wundern - die Werbeverträge bleiben nicht aus. 
Die haben aktuell einen komischen Effekt - die Spenden und Abos sind gesunken (normal weil Leute weniger Geld haben), dafür sind die Zuschauerzahlen gestiegen und sie bekommen mehr aus ihren Werbeverträgen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

*
WHO spricht von alarmierender Entwicklung in Südamerika*

_21:41 Uhr_
Die Panamerikanische Gesundheitsorganisation (Paho) blickt mit Sorge auf Länder wie Brasilien, Chile und Peru. Die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus scheine sich in diesen Staaten zu beschleunigen. Insbesondere die Lage in Brasilien sei alarmierend, da die wöchentliche Zunahme der Corona-Infektionen in der vergangenen Woche den höchsten Stand seit Beginn der Pandemie erreicht habe. 
Insgesamt wurden in Lateinamerika bislang fast 800.000 Corona-Fälle verzeichnet. Rund 143.000 Menschen starben. Die Zahl der täglichen Neuinfektionen liegt höher als in Europa oder den USA. Die WHO-Direktorin für die Region, Carissa Etienne, sieht Nord- und Südamerika als die neuen Epizentren der Pandemie an.



*Russland startet Statistik zu Todesfällen unter Medizinern*

_21:16 Uhr_
Die russischen Behörden führen nun eine Statistik, die die Todesfälle durch das Coronavirus unter medizinischem Personal erfasst. Laut Gesundheitsministerium kamen bisher rund 100 Ärzte, Pfleger, Krankenschwestern oder Fahrer von Rettungswagen infolge einer Infektion ums Leben.
Inoffizielle Zählungen gehen aber von einer Zahl aus, die mindestens dreimal so hoch ausfällt. Allein die Behörden von St. Petersburg sprechen von 3000 Ansteckungen bei medizinischem Personal.


*Mehr als 27.000 Corona-Tote in Spanien*

_20:58 Uhr_
Seit dem Ausbruch der Corona-Pandemie in Spanien sind den Gesundheitsbehörden des Landes zufolge rund 27.100 Menschen gestorben, nachdem sie sich mit dem Virus angesteckt hatten.
Spanien gehört zu den EU-Ländern, die am stärksten von der Pandemie betroffen sind. Mittlerweile verzeichnen die Behörden aber nur noch kleinere Anstiege bei den Fallzahlen. So wurden in den vergangenen 24 Stunden knapp 400 weitere Infektionen und 78 neue Todesopfer gemeldet.
Um der Opfer der Corona-Pandemie zu gedenken, beginnt morgen in Spanien eine zehn Tage dauernde Staatstrauer. An mehr als 14.000 öffentlichen Gebäuden landesweit sowie auf allen Schiffen der Marine sollen die Flaggen auf halbmast hängen. Nach dem Ende des Notstandes, der noch mindestens bis in den Juni hinein gilt, soll eine Gedenkzeremonie mit König Felipe VI. stattfinden.



*UPDATE:*
Einigung von Bund und Laendern: Kontaktbeschraenkungen bis 29. Juni | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2020)

Russische Mediziner sterben doch nicht an Corona, sondern an plötzlicher Entschleunigung...



blu3fire schrieb:


> Der Bonner Virologe Streeck sagt, seine umstrittene Heinsberg-Studie finde in der Fachwelt große Beachtung. Es gäbe darin keinen Rechenfehler,



Ne, Rechenfehler sind keine drin. Aber Interpretationen beziehungsweise Rechengrundlagen, die durchaus als Negativbeispiel der Beachtung wert sind 




Slezer schrieb:


> Hab letztens ein gutes Bild gesehen da stand drauf:
> 
> Wir schließen die Schulen bei 2000 infizierten und öffnen die Schulen bei 18.000 infizierten
> 
> Ich fand den Spruch geil



Wobei das nicht ganz hinkommt. Die Maßnahmen wurden bei rund 6000 Infizierten insgesamt gestartet, von denen bei damaligem Kenntnissstand aber schon 1000 über die infektiöse Phase hinweg waren. Jetzt sind die Schulen immer noch nicht wieder auf und wir pendeln seit einiger Zeit um rund 400 Neuinfektionen pro Tag, was bei einer infektiösen Phase von rund einer Woche dauer (bei leichten Verläufen weniger, bei starken Verläufen auch deutlich mehr, dann aber auf der Intensivstation und somit wenig relevant) rund 3000 Ansteckungsmöglichkeiten bedeutet. Das ist in meinen Augen immer noch viel zu viel, um alle Zügel fahren zu lassen, wie das gerade gehandhabt wird; im Prinzip haben wir gerade das Niveau der zweiten Märzwoche zu der es lange Zeit hieß "warum hat niemand früher reagiert, spätestens Ende Februar???", aber es ist in der Tat ein Niveau, bei dem man einige der sinnloseren oder mit besonders schwerwiegenderen Nebenwirkungen verbundenen Maßnahmen überdenken sollte und die vollständigen Schulschließungen gehören zu letzterem.

Wenn man trotzdem so ein Shirt machen will, einfach andere Bezugsgrößen nehmen: Die ersten der bei 6000 Infizierten eingeführten Maßnahmen wurde bei rund 20000 Infektiösen wieder aufgehoben. Die Ansteckungsrate Mitte April, als die Lockerungen beschlossen wurde, war MIT Maßnahmen und ungefähr so groß wie die Mitte März OHNE Maßnahmen.
(Ich bin ehrlich gesagt positiv überrascht, dass es dennoch nicht sofort zu einem Backlash kam, sondern nur zu einem Stop des Absinkens, weil sich offensichtlich doch relativ viele Leute freiwillig zurückgehalten haben. Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass eben diese Leute letztlich gar nichts von den Lockerungen haben und jetzt die Eindämmungslast alleine tragen ohne Aussicht, dass das Risiko noch einmal deutlich weiter sinkt, weil mehr als genug Verantwortungslose eben alle Zügel fahren lassen.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Der Tag: CDU will Mindestlohn wegen Corona senken - n-tv.de
> 
> Das man den Mindestlohn wegen Corona nicht erhöhen will das kann ich nachvollziehen.



Wieso? Wir brauchen doch (angeblich) mehr Konsum. Was hilft da mehr als Leuten, die bislang kaum konsumieren können, etwas mehr Geld zu geben? Die Milliarden den Autobauern und Fluggesellschaften in den Arsch zu blasen bringt die Konjunktur in einer Zeit ohne Nachfrage dagegen überhaupt nicht in Gang.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nix Quarantäne, keiner hat Zeit irgendwo 2 Wochen rumzusitzen nur weil er wegen Wohnungsbesichtigung etc. rübergeflogen ist. Und dann in 2 Wochen wieder rumsitzen weil er umzieht. Und dann in nem Monat noch mal weil man wegen Papieren noch mal her muss.



Vielleicht solltest du einfach einsehen, dass du mit deinem "jeder sich selbst der nächste"-Ansatz lieber nach Mittelamerika oder Westafrika auswandern solltest? Da macht dir niemand (wirkungsvoll) derartige Vorschriften. Wer dagegen Teil der europäischen Gemeinschaft bleiben will, sollte sich zumindest gelegentlich damit abfinden, dass er sich auch mal nach anderen zu richten hat und nicht bei jeder.einzelnen.Gelegenheit mit seinen Maximalforderungen durch die Gegend flamen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Wir brauchen doch (angeblich) mehr Konsum. Was hilft da mehr als Leuten, die bislang kaum konsumieren können, etwas mehr Geld zu geben? Die Milliarden den Autobauern und Fluggesellschaften in den Arsch zu blasen bringt die Konjunktur in einer Zeit ohne Nachfrage dagegen überhaupt nicht in Gang.



Sehe ich auch so. 

Die EZB sollte das Geld auch nicht irgendwelchen Banken geben, sondern direkt an die kleinen Leute. Nur dann kommt es auch wirklich in Umlauf.

Und die Super-Reichen müssen sich da auch keine Sorge machen. Sobald die Leute zu Lidl/Kaufland oder Aldi gehen, landet das Geld wieder in den Taschen  der reichsten Menschen Deutschlands.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach einsehen, dass du mit deinem "jeder sich selbst der nächste"-Ansatz lieber nach Mittelamerika oder Westafrika auswandern solltest? Da macht dir niemand (wirkungsvoll) derartige Vorschriften. Wer dagegen Teil der europäischen Gemeinschaft bleiben will, sollte sich zumindest gelegentlich damit abfinden, dass er sich auch mal nach anderen zu richten hat und nicht bei jeder.einzelnen.Gelegenheit mit seinen Maximalforderungen durch die Gegend flamen.



Du meinst schon die europäische Gemeinschaft die aktuell nix gemeinsames unternimmt und wo jeder ne eigene Suppe kocht?
Die  Eu-Mitglieder haben sich doch als erste "jeder sich selbst der nächste" auf die Fahnen geschrieben! 
Gerade das ärgert mich hier auch am meisten - was hab ich denn von der EU wenn sie gerade bei solchen Sachen sofort in ihre Bestandteile zerfällt und sämtliche Vorteile der EU für die Bürger (wie die Freiheit sich hier zu bewegen oder einer Arbeit nachzugehen) als erste über Bord gehen? Wirtschaft in der EU ist ja nicht das einzige was hier funktionieren soll, das geht weit darüber hinaus und da hätten die auch gemeinsam was machen können. Ja mir ist klar das einige EU-Mitglieder weit weniger Fälle haben als andere, trotzdem gibt es hier keinen Ort der nicht vom Virus erreicht wurde, aber zusammenarbeiten ist nicht oder wie?

Ich würde mich ja freuen wenn wir uns gemeinsam mal drum kümmern würden und nen klaren Plan hätten - es gibt noch ein Leben außerhalb von Corona und ein Leben nach Corona und nicht jeder geht früh zum Bäcker, dann in die Firma und abends zum Fernseher, gibt auch noch Leute die rumfahren und rumfliegen müssen aus diversen Gründen (und sei es nur ein neuer Job im Ausland, versuch den mal anzutreten aktuell!)


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Homeoffice

Und Sklaven dürfen auch weiterhin fliegen. 

Eurowings Fluege fuer Erntehelfer nach Deutschland


> Wir bitten Sie, Ihre Sklaven Erntehelfer pünktlich am Flughafen abzuholen. Für Wartezeiten länger als 30 Minuten nach Ankunft der Sklaven Erntehelfer können vermeidbare Mehrkosten für Sie entstehen.




Billigfleisch: Tierleid und moderne Sklaverei | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - extra 3
(Ausschnitte aus: Wir Sklavenhalter – Ausbeutung in Deutschland | Das Erste  | YouTube vom *05.12.2016*)


Die Folgen haben sich seit Jahrhunderten nicht geändert:
Mit den Sklaven kamen Seuchen (7. MAI 2020)  | Max-Planck-Gesellschaft


----------



## Slezer (27. Mai 2020)

Italien bestätigt nun das sie falsch gezählt haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Italien bestätigt nun das sie falsch gezählt haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was will uns die Grafik sagen? Dass Menschen mit Bluthochdruck, Diabetes und Übergewicht nicht lebenswert sind?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Steht doch da was die Grafik aussagt.


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2020)

Und wie steht sie im Zusammenhang mit falsch gezählt?


----------



## Slezer (27. Mai 2020)

Das zu viele mit Corona gestorben sind anstatt "wegen"


----------



## INU.ID (27. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0SzZmuAQoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Italien bestätigt nun das sie falsch gezählt haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo steht das was von falsch gezählt?
Es geht anscheinend um die Vorerkrankungen.

Und das ist nichts neues.

Zusätzlich gilt, je mehr Fälle, desto größer ist der Anteil von jungen Menschen, die verstirbt.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das zu viele mit Corona gestorben sind anstatt "wegen"


Das war ja eh klar.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich gilt, je mehr Fälle, desto größer ist der Anteil von jungen Menschen, die verstirbt.


WArum sollte sich die Verteilung bei mehr Menschen ändern?


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das zu viele mit Corona gestorben sind anstatt "wegen"



Nochmal erklären. Jemand mit Übergewicht, Diabetes und Bluthochdruck ist also nicht an Corona gestorben, selbst wenn er ohne den Virus nicht in einer lebensbedrohlichen Situation war?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum sollte sich die Verteilung bei mehr Menschen ändern?



Weil u.a. nicht mehr alle richtig behandelt werden können.

Markus Lanz vom 26. Mai 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nochmal erklären. Jemand mit Übergewicht, Diabetes und Bluthochdruck ist also nicht an Corona gestorben, selbst wenn er ohne den Virus nicht in einer lebensbedrohlichen Situation war?


Ich bezweifle mal das es bei "Corona-Toten" überwiegend um Übergewichtige und Leute mit Bluthochdruck ging.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil u.a. nicht mehr alle richtig behandelt werden können.
> 
> Markus Lanz vom 26. Mai 2020 - ZDFmediathek



Markus Lanz werde ich mir bestimmt nicht angucken.
Und wenn alle nicht mehr richtig behandelt werden, sterben auch mehr Leute anderen Alters, also bleibt die Verteilung.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Doch es sterben mehr junge, die normalerweise bessere Überlebenschancen haben. 
Du sollst auch nicht Lanz zuhören, sondern dem Virologen!


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle mal das es bei "Corona-Toten" überwiegend um Übergewichtige und Leute mit Bluthochdruck ging.



Das sind Leute mit 2 Vorerkrankungen. Und gerade Leute mit Herz- und Arterienproblemen scheinen sehr gefährdet. Man muss sich von der Idee lösen, dass Leute mit 2 oder 3 Vorerkrankungen halbtot waren. Du fällst in die Kategorie mit üblichen Wohlstandskrankheiten. Also etwa Bluthochdruck, leichte Diabetes und evtl. geringe Lungenfunktionsdefizite vom Rauchen in den 70ern und 80ern.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Oder halt noch so Sachen wie eine Allergie oder Astma. Hat gefühlt auch jeder 2.


----------



## Sverre (27. Mai 2020)

Zu der Grafik...

Die kommt von Bloomberg?
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Grundlage des Berichts sind Stichproben 
https://www.epicentro.iss.it/en/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-COVID-2019_21_may_2020.pdf
https://www.epicentro.iss.it/corona...glianza-integrata-COVID-19_20-maggio-2020.pdf


 Von Slezer: 
Italien bestätigt nun das sie falsch gezählt haben

Was soll der Blödsinn?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

So ist das halt mit solchen Typen, die Fakenews basteln. Da zählen Fakten nicht.


in der PDF ist diese Grafik interessant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11 Tage nach dem Einsetzen der ersten Symptome sind die Leute tot. 

https://www.epicentro.iss.it/en/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-COVID-2019_21_may_2020.pdf


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder halt noch so Sachen wie eine Allergie oder Astma. Hat gefühlt auch jeder 2.



Durch eine  erkrankung kriegt man weitere folgekrankheit dazu etc. Ist schon mies :p  bleibt ja Bsp  nicht nur Diabetes , kriegst dazu nierenprobleme und Bluthochdruck.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Und schon der Diabetes kommt oft durchs Übergewicht.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sind Leute mit 2 Vorerkrankungen. Und gerade Leute mit Herz- und Arterienproblemen scheinen sehr gefährdet. Man muss sich von der Idee lösen, dass Leute mit 2 oder 3 Vorerkrankungen halbtot waren. Du fällst in die Kategorie mit üblichen Wohlstandskrankheiten. Also etwa Bluthochdruck, leichte Diabetes und evtl. geringe Lungenfunktionsdefizite vom Rauchen in den 70ern und 80ern.



Ich habe immer noch die Aussage der Hamburger Pressekonferenz im Kopf, als der Typ meinte die verstorbenen Coronaopfer hätten ohne Corona womöglich noch 4, 5 oder gar 6 Wochen länger gelebt.
Danach bin ich fast vom Stuhl gekippt.


----------



## Sverre (27. Mai 2020)

Fakenews sind leicht gemacht, und nun? 

25.000.000 Deutsche könnten in 11 Tagen sterben !!!

Studie: Wo in Hessen Menschen mit erhoehtem Corona-Risiko leben | hessenschau.de | Gesellschaft
https://www.wido.de/fileadmin/Dateien/Dokumente/News/wido_dat_correct_paper_covid-19_2020.pdf

Das traurige ist ja, selbst mit der Relativierung durch die Betrachtung der Vorerkrankungen, wird die Gefahr durch Covid nicht geringer,
 ganz im Gegenteil.

https://www.wido.de/fileadmin/Dateien/Dokumente/News/wido_dat_correct_paper_covid-19_2020.pdf


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2020)

Krass wie in brassilien abgeht wäre  hier für einige ein Traumland. 

Die testen auch extreme wenig..


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch es sterben mehr junge, die normalerweise bessere Überlebenschancen haben.
> Du sollst auch nicht Lanz zuhören, sondern dem Virologen!


Und warum sterben nicht mehr Alte?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Da sterben schon sehr viele. Irgendwann sind keine Alten mehr übrig.


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch die Aussage der Hamburger Pressekonferenz im Kopf, als der Typ meinte die verstorbenen Coronaopfer hätten ohne Corona womöglich noch 4, 5 oder gar 6 Wochen länger gelebt.
> Danach bin ich fast vom Stuhl gekippt.



Bei denen er eine Obduktion durchgeführt hat... heute sieht der Datenbestand ganz anders aus.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sterben schon sehr viele. Irgendwann sind keine Alten mehr übrig.


Was ist denn das für eine Aussage?
Wenn die nicht mehr behandelt werden können, sterben die auch mehr.
Ergo ist deine ursprüngliche Aussage falsch.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Die Aussage ist nicht falsch. Schau dir das Video an.
Markus Lanz vom 26. Mai 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Ich soll mich da jetzt 75 Minuten mit dem Lanz rumquälen, um eine Aussage eines Wissenschaftlers zu erfahren?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Der Virologe ist gleich der erste Gast. 



Interessant ist auch die Statistik, wie viele Fakenews von AfD-Wählern in asozialen Netzwerken geteilt werden. Dabei sind Inhalte auf diesen Plattformen überhaupt nur für 7% glaubwürdig. 
Corona-Berichterstattung: 20 Prozent fuehlen sich getaeuscht | tagesschau.de


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Du beziehst dich jetzt genau auf welche Aussage an welchem Zeitindex?
Lanz bei Minute 33?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Ja, du scheinst es ja doch gesehen zu haben.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Wo war jetzt dein Problem die Stelle zu nennen?
Aber interessant, dass deine Aussage auf ner kurzen Bemerkung vom Lanz basiert.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Weil ich es gestern Abend live gesehen habe und dabei auch nicht ständig auf die Uhr schaue.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Klang bei dir aber so, als wäre das eine Aussage von einem Wissenschaftler und nicht eine Anmerkung vom Lanz.


----------



## blu3fire (27. Mai 2020)

Rechtsmediziner rügt: "Alle denken: Killervirus!"
Der Hamburger Rechtsmediziner Klaus Püschel kritisiert die öffentlichen Corona-Diskussionen. „Wir als Gesellschaft stellen diese Toten gerade derart in den Mittelpunkt, dass alle Angst bekommen. Alle denken: Killervirus!, sie lesen die nackten Zahlen, über 8000 Tote, und denken: Als Nächstes bin ich dran“, sagt er der “Zeit”. Besonders störe ihn, wie mit Senioren umgegangen wird. „Alte Menschen brauchen ihre Familie. Direkt an ihrem Bett, anwesend, gerade die Schwerkranken!“ Gleichzeitig betont Püschel, dass in seinen Augen der Schutz der Alten nicht über den Belangen der anderen stünde. „Das muss man in die richtige Relation setzen. Auch medizinisch ist es zweifelhaft, jeden retten zu wollen.“ Püschel hat bislang alle gut 200 Hamburger Toten, die mit Sars-CoV-2 infiziert sind, obduziert. Ohne Ausnahme hätten sie schwerwiegende Vorerkrankungen gehabt, die ihre Lebenserwartung stark eingeschränkt hätten, betont der Mediziner. 

Der Rechtsmediziner wünscht sich, dass in der Corona-Debatte auch die positiven Dinge mehr Beachtung finden: „Wenn dieses Virus in ein Pflegeheim mit sehr alten, sehr kranken Menschen kommt, dann gibt es Tote, ja. Aber selbst dort u&#776;berleben die meisten. Mich sto&#776;rt: Nur die schlimme Seite wird erza&#776;hlt, nicht, wie es gut ausgehen kann.“ Der 68-Jährige, der im Oktober in den Ruhestand gehen wird, plädiert für einen selbstbestimmten Umgang mit dem Risiko. „Rational wa&#776;re, die Pandemie einfach einzuordnen unter die vielen Gefahren und Krankheiten, die es auf der Welt und im Leben gibt. Ich sehe bei mir im Institut immer wieder Menschen liegen, die fu&#776;r sich ganz bewusst große Risiken akzeptiert haben. Als Raucher, beim Essen, beim Sex. Sollen sie doch, solange sie damit niemand anderen gefa&#776;hrden. Leben wir unser Leben, solange wir es haben.“


Püschel hat recht, bei manchen Menschen setzt glaube auf Grund der Panik vor Corona das Gehirn und das normale Denken aus...
Auch hier wünscht sich ja der Ein oder Andere einen totalen Überwachungsstaat in Bezug auf Corona und fordert absurde Bestraffung...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Das ist aber genau das Ziel der Maßnahmen, das nur wenige Fälle mit vielen Vorerkrankungen sterben.

Ohne die Maßnahmen sterben auch die anderen mit weniger Vorerkrankungen.

Wer sich nicht an Regeln hält, muss halt mit den Strafen leben.
Corona-Bussgeldkatalog 2020: Bussgelder fuer Corona-Verstoesse


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe wir handhaben das bei der nächsten grossen Grippewelle genauso.


----------



## blu3fire (27. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir handhaben das bei der nächsten grossen Grippewelle genauso.



Kann man machen, wenn man die ganze Weltwirtschaft komplett ruinieren mag. Nur würde ich behaupten wird es dann mehr Tote aus den folgen einer komplett zerstörten Weltwirtschaft geben, als durch Corona oder Co...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Da muss halt mehr auf nachhaltige regionale Warenkreisläufe umgestellt werden, um die Abhängigkeit zu verringern.

Ist für die Umwelt eh besser.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Weil man ja auch alles regional bekommt.


----------



## Godslayer666 (27. Mai 2020)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Als Raucher, beim Essen, beim Sex. Sollen sie doch, solange sie damit niemand anderen gefa&#776;hrden.


Hier muss ich doch mal vehement rein krätschen. Rauchen - gerade passives rauchen - gefährdet massiv andere, wenn man nach dem Motto geht: Yolo! Lass mich doch! Beim Virus ist es umso fataler. Gerade mit der langen Inkubationszeit ist es eben nicht nach dem besagten Motto getan, denn sonst hätte man weitaus schlimmere Verhältnisse.



blu3fire schrieb:


> Leben wir unser Leben, solange wir es haben.&#8220;


Kann und wird man auch in Zukunft noch können, nur halt gerade mit gewissen Einschränkungen.

Das Argument "Überwachungsstaat" kann ich auch schon nicht mehr hören und lesen. Seit es soziale Medien, Android, Paypack und ect gibt, ist die Überwachung allgemein schon so im Alltag integriert, dass es kaum einen stört.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil man ja auch alles regional bekommt.



Manchmal muss man halt verzichten.

Die Äpfel müssen nicht aus Neuseeland kommen.


----------



## Sverre (27. Mai 2020)

"...Sollen sie doch, solange sie damit niemand anderen gefa&#776;hrden. ...."

Genau das ist das Problem.

Passivrauchen -> Rauchverbot
Bewustes in kaufnehmen einer HIV Übertragung -> Straftat
100 Km/h in der Spielstraße.... usw.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2020)

Covid-19 in USA und Russland: Zehntausende AErzte und Krankenpfleger mit Corona infiziert

Hätte das unser Gesundheitssystem ausgehalten  Hmmm.. 

Ne deutsche Krankenschwester ist für mehr Patienten zuständig als in andere Industrieländer und nachts viel mehr und intensivpfleger sind mehr rare , und das vor corona.  

Wo hätten wir ausgebildete ersatz personal herzaubern können ? 

Aber wie oft ich das wiederholen muss...aber anscheinend geht es einigen am popaz vorbei und sehen Die zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russische Mediziner sterben doch nicht an Corona, sondern an plötzlicher Entschleunigung...



... hinterm Ural wahrscheinlich eher an den Folgen der radioaktiven Verseuchung,
70 Jahre Atompolitik,
und immer noch geheime Städte.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Es gibt mehr als nur Lebensmittel.


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2020)

Der Fehler ist zu glauben, dass die Wirtschaft bei einem vollen Ausbruch der Pandemie weiter laufen würde. Ein Fabrik produziert nichts, wenn die Belegschaft krank ist und wenn dann Mitarbeiter in systemrelevanten Bereichen reihenweise ausfallen, wird die zwangsweise Panik auch den Konsum (außer von Nudeln und Klopapier) abdrehen. Aber das verstehen manche Leute halt nicht.  Die Maske im Lidl dient auch nichts dazu den Kunden zu gängeln, sie dient dazu sicherzustellen, dass auch am nächsten Tag noch Leute im Laden sind, die die Regale auffüllen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Und es nützt auch nichts, wenn die Wirtschaft in einem Land läuft, aber die anderen alle dicht sind.
Das Problem hat auch Schweden. 

Corona-Krise in Schweden: Auch ohne Lockdown down | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (27. Mai 2020)

Die New York Times hat eine Namensliste auf der Frontpage gehabt mit 1000 Namen inkl. Alter. Sehr viele ü60 ü70 ü80 ect.

Ein paar Menschen haben recherchiert und rausgefunden das einige Namen auch auf der liste waren die ermordet wurden

Als die Stimmen lauter wurden gegen die New York Times haben sie sich entschuldigt und die Liste korrigiert. 

Corrections: May 25, 2020 - The New York Times

Nachtigall.....


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Hier haben wir auch genügend Morde.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2019 | Statista Ganze 245 im letzten Jahr.
Hier sind es Tötungen Toetungsrate nach Laendern &#8211; Wikipedia
813 in D 2017 und 16000 in den USA 2018, sind ja nur ein paar mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

USA hat aber auch deutlich mehr Corona-Tote.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Die USA hat auch deutlich mehr Einwohner.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Es sind gerade mal 4x so viele wie hier.

Dafür 12 mal so viele Corona-Tote.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Wir haben auch keine so grosse Stadt wie New York, auch nicht so viele Obdachlose, Arme und Vorbelastete.
Dazu das bessere Gesundheitssystem.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die USA hat auch deutlich mehr Einwohner.



Viermal so viele Einwohner und zwölfmal so viele Todesfälle ... Da muss man kein Statistiker sein.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Siehe letzter Post.


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Die New York Times hat eine Namensliste auf der Frontpage gehabt mit 1000 Namen inkl. Alter. Sehr viele ü60 ü70 ü80 ect.
> 
> Ein paar Menschen haben recherchiert und rausgefunden das einige Namen auch auf der liste waren die ermordet wurden
> 
> ...



Wenn man bedenkt, dass da glatt 9 Namen in den 1000 fehlerhaft waren, dann hast Du gerade erfolgreich eine typische Fakenews der Mainstreammedien aufgedeckt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Wenn man Tote pro 1 Million Einwohner nimmt, hat es San Marino eh am härtesten getroffen.
Coronavirus Update (Live): 5,743,245 Cases and 354,884 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch keine so grosse Stadt wie New York, auch nicht so viele Obdachlose, Arme und Vorbelastete.
> Dazu das bessere Gesundheitssystem.



Hat man keinen Personal und intensivbetten mehr..da bringt auch nicht das Beste Gesundheitssystem was.   
Solange man unter die Kapazitäten ist(Personal/Betten)und das waren wir ja auch dank Maßnahmen und Vorsprung und keine larifaris wie in UK u. USA,.

Aber   kommt man halt darüber...ja dann hätte man hart selektieren  müssen und Leute sterben lassen wie in Italien und Co.

Gut das wir so weit nicht waren und die  Ärzte es nicht durch erleben mussten . aber geht ja auch net in die Köpfe rein.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Siehe letzter Post.



New York City hat 10.500 Einwohnern pro Quadratkilometer.
Berlin hat 4.087 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer.

New York City hat 16.410 Todesfälle.
Berlin hat 191 Todesfälle.

New York hat folglich 2,6mal so viele Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer, aber 86mal so viele Todesfälle.

Das kann man auch mit mehr Obdachlosen nicht hinreichend erklären, denn diese leben auch nicht dichter zusammen als eine durchschnittliche New Yorker Familie. Ihre Teilhabe am sozialen Leben, also dort, wo bisher die meisten Infektionsherde zu verorten sind, dürfte auch überschaubar sein - Obdachlose besuchen keine Clubs, Bars und Konzerte.

Der Altersdurchschnitt in New York liegt mit 37,4 Jahren übrigens auch unter dem von Berlin mit 42,7 Jahren.



> Dazu das bessere Gesundheitssystem.



Welches sich jedoch erst auswirkt, wenn tatsächlich eine lebensrettende Behandlung stattfindet bzw. nicht stattfindet. Das ist hier nicht der Fall.

Du kannst es drehen und wenden, wie du willst: Die höheren Todesfälle sind die Folge verschleppter und/oder ungenügender Eindämmungsmaßnahmen. Selbst wenn demografische Gründe die von dir unterstellte Rolle spielen würden, bedeutete das lediglich, dass im Vergleich noch konsequentere Eindämmungsmaßnahmen als hierzulande erforderlich gewesen wären.

Der Unterschied zwischen dem Brennpunkt New York und dem Durchscnitt der USA zeigt zudem, dass du ohnehin auf dem Holzweg bist: Denn in den Durchschnitt der USA  fließen eben auch Regionen ein, die deutlich dünner besiedelt sind als das ziemlich dicht besiedelte Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Homeoffice
> 
> Und Sklaven dürfen auch weiterhin fliegen.
> 
> Eurowings Fluege fuer Erntehelfer nach Deutschland



War mir irgendwie auch neu, das es harte Reisebeschränkungen für Arbeitende gibt. Selbst haufenweise Pendler über die deutsch-französische Grenze sind munter weiter gependelt und wer einen neuen Job startet/einen alten schon aufgegeben hat, für den sind auch 2 Wochen Quarantäne, wie sie nach Polen fällig wurden, kein unangemessenes Hinderniss.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Steht doch da was die Grafik aussagt.



Da steht nicht mal, wo die Grafik her ist, geschweige denn, dass in der Grafik was zu der Behauptung oben drüber drinstehen würde.




Slezer schrieb:


> Das zu viele mit Corona gestorben sind anstatt "wegen"



Die Grafik macht keinerlei Aussagen zur Todesursache oder Todesnichtursache. Genausogut könnte ich dir auflisten, wieviele Raucherbein-Amputationen an Leuten vorgenommen werden, die Brot essen oder schon einmal bei einem Bundesligaspiel waren.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle mal das es bei "Corona-Toten" überwiegend um Übergewichtige und Leute mit Bluthochdruck ging.



Das sind, neben Diabetes und anderen Herzleiden, die mit Abstand häufigsten Vorerkrankungen der Risikogruppe. Und da je nach Auslegung von "Übergewicht" 25-50% der Bevölkerung und somit selbt bei Zufallsverteilung 25-50% der Toten davon betroffen wären, all diese Leiden aber bei den vermehrt strebenden älteren ebenfalls gehäuft auftreten und außerdem eben wirklich kausal zum Tod beitragen können, dürfte es durchaus die Mehrheit sein. Also "überwiegend".

Auf einem anderen Blatt steht aber eben, ob sie auch DESWEGEN sterben und was für Schlussfolgerungen wir daraus ziehen. Mit dem hier vorgetragenen Muster "die zählen nicht, die hatten ja ehe eine geringere Lebenserwartung" könnte man auf einen Schlag auch sämtliche Behandlungskosten für Herz-OPs, Schlaganfallbehandlungen, Krebstherapien, etc. streichen. Da besteht ein Einsparpotenzial von hunderten Milliarden € bei Leuten, die doch "sowieso bald sterben". 





DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau das Ziel der Maßnahmen, das nur wenige Fälle mit vielen Vorerkrankungen sterben.
> 
> Ohne die Maßnahmen sterben auch die anderen mit weniger Vorerkrankungen.



Und bitte nicht vergessen: Die, die sterben, sind nur die ärmsten Schweine. Zwischen "gesund bleiben" und "einen schweren Verlauf überleben" liegen auch Welten, die man gerne vermeiden möchte.




blu3fire schrieb:


> Kann man machen, wenn man die ganze Weltwirtschaft komplett ruinieren mag. Nur würde ich behaupten wird es dann mehr Tote aus den folgen einer komplett zerstörten Weltwirtschaft geben, als durch Corona oder Co...



Ich sehe keine komplett zerstörte Weltwirtschaft durch Corona-Maßnahmen. Im Gegenteil. Ich sehe Millionen von Kurzarbeitern, die von den Firmen selbst nach Hause geschickt wurden, weil es wegen Corona-nicht-Bekämpfung keine Absatzmärkte mehr gibt. Ich sehe ganze Branchen, die schon heute kaum noch oder bald gar nicht mehr reguliert sind, aber trotzdem zumachen können, weil eben z.B. niemand reisen oder ein Kreuzfahrtschiff kaufen will, solange die Pandemie nicht gestoppt ist.
Und, wie oben schon dargelegt: Ich sehe eine ganze Menge anderer Krankheiten, in deren Bekämpfung wir durchaus ähnlich viel Wirtschaftsleistung stecken, wie in die Corona-Maßnahmen, aber nur bei letzteren wird ein Fass aufgemacht. Wieso diese Bigotterie?


----------



## Slezer (27. Mai 2020)

Bei 100.000 Corona toten sollte es doch ein Klacks sein 1000 Namen zu nennen


----------



## Mahoy (27. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Bei 100.000 Corona toten sollte es doch ein Klacks sein 1000 Namen zu nennen



Liste von Todesopfern der COVID-19-Pandemie &#8211; Wikipedia

Lesen musst du sie aber selbst.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Wobei so eine Todesliste im Netz vom Datenschutz sehr fragwürdig ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei so eine Todesliste im Netz vom Datenschutz sehr fragwürdig ist.



Kommt drauf an ob die Info selbst öffentlich ist oder nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei so eine Todesliste im Netz vom Datenschutz sehr fragwürdig ist.



Notable people who have died from COVID-19 infection in 2020   
(steht da auf englische version ^^)
List of deaths due to COVID-19 - Wikipedia
haben  auch alle einen Wiki Eintrag.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2020)

Man nennt soetwas auch "Person des öffentlichen Lebens". Da sind die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen leicht anders.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Gleichzeitig steigt aber die Zahl rechtsextremer antisemitischer Straftaten deutlich an und hat letztes Jahr einen Höchststand erreicht. 
YouTube

Kriminalstatistik: Politisch motivierte Straftaten nehmen zu | tagesschau.de

Der Rechtsextreme Kalbitz steht jetzt nach seinem Rauswurf aus der AfD auch weiter unter Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz. 

Und das BMI schätzt die Lage der Corona-Demos heute auch anders ein. 
YouTube


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Schlechte, ja, alarmierende News für "Nazijäger", "Antifaschisten", "Bunte" und ähnliche Heldenligen.
> 
> "Update vom 20. Mai, 9.38 Uhr: Aus verschiedenen Parteien gibt es es Warnungen, dass Rechtsextreme versuchten, die Corona-Demos für sich zu vereinnahmen. Laut einem Zeitungsbericht findet das Bundesinnenministerium aber bislang, eine &#8222;wesentliche Prägung&#8220; der Proteste durch Rechtsextremisten sei &#8222;derzeit nicht zu erkennen&#8220;. So zitiert die Saarbrücker Zeitung aus einer Antwort des Ministeriums auf eine parlamentarische Anfrage der FDP."
> Corona-Demos: Altkanzler Schroeder wettert gegen &#8222;Idioten&#8220; - Berlin kappt Teilnehmer-Grenze | Politik



Wie sagt man da: Nicht jeder Dumme ist ein Nazi, aber jeder Nazi ist dumm.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2020)

Das ist genauso ein Blödsinn wie, nicht jeder Moslem ist ein Terrorist, aber jeder Terrorist ist ein Moslem.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

Also, ich habe jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vermutet, dass die Demos jetzt übermäßig von Rechts*extremen* vereinnahmt werden.

Sicherlich sind da jede Menge Spinner dabei und von diesen werden auch etliche rechtslastige Spinner sein, aber die extreme Rechte hat gerade Wichtigeres zu tun, als sich mit ihrem ferneren Dunstkreis zu beschäftigen - bei denen geht's gerade um die Wurst aus echtem Kalb(itz)fleisch. Dass der bürgerliche Teil der AfD bereit ist, mit weniger brauner Soße auszukommen, passt denen nicht in den Speiseplan und deshalb klappern sie eher dort mit den Töpfen.

Wenn sie Langeweile hätten, würden sie vermutlich stärker mitmischen, schon allein weil es gegen Maßnahmen der angeblich linksgrünversiffte, aber seltsamerweise schwarz dominierte Regierung geht. Grundsätzlich sollte man es einem gefestigten Rechtsextremen nicht zumuten, mehr als zwei Farben gleichzeitig kognitiv zu verarbeiten. Ihr schräger Fokus auf Rot-Grün rührt wahrscheinlich daher, weil dabei nur im Farbkasten Braun herauskommt.


----------



## Sverre (28. Mai 2020)

Hm...zu schwer alles zu zitieren /lesen und zu verstehn?

 Ok ... 

"...Die Demonstrationen würden derzeit „von einem äußerst heterogenen, in seinem Kern jedoch noch demokratischen Teilnehmerfeld getragen“, erklärte das Ministerium der Zeitung zufolge. 
Zugleich warne das Ressort aber,
 dass mehrere rechte Organisationen dazu aufgerufen hätten,

 !!!-> sich strategisch an den Protesten zu beteiligen. <-!!!

 Genannt werden in dem Papier die Parteien NPD, Die Rechte und Der III. Weg. Daher sei nicht auszuschließen, dass die Zahl der teilnehmenden Rechtsextremisten steigen werde..."
Corona-Demos: Altkanzler Schroeder wettert gegen „Idioten“ - Berlin kappt Teilnehmer-Grenze | Politik


usw.
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2020)

Hier mal eine interessante Grafik: Global Deaths Due to Various Causes and COVID-19 | Flourish

Covid 19 Tote im Verhältnis zu andere Erkrankungen, Unfällen usw. Daran sieht man auch sehr schön was exponentielles Wachstum ist.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Was soll "GI Inf Dz" , "Maternal" und "Drowning" sein?

Spannend fand ich den Punkt, als es mehr Tote als durch Terrorismus gab. 
Wann kommt die Funkzellenabfrage, um die Teilnehmer von illegalen Demos zu ermitteln??


----------



## Sverre (28. Mai 2020)

Zu Wirkung von Stoffmasken (Material), für alle die sich keine FFP3 Maske leisten können.

Corona-Update: How to Stoffmaske gegen COVID-19 - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Der Artikel:
ACP Journals

....................

Mangelhafte Zivilschutzkonzepte, egal wo man hinschaut....
Mangelhafter Corona-Schutz: Flugreisen bleiben wohl ein Risiko | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Sverre schrieb:


> Corona-Update: How to Stoffmaske gegen COVID-19 - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



Wobei da nichts drin steht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll "GI Inf Dz" , "Maternal" und "Drowning" sein?


Google?
Maternal ist die Sterberate von Müttern um die Geburt herum.
Drowning ist Ertrinken, soviel Englisch traue ich dir zu.
GI Inf DZ sind Magen-Darm-Infektionen.


----------



## Sverre (28. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da nichts drin steht.



Hm..wird die Audiodatei nicht angezeigt und abgespielt?

Corona-Update mit DEGAM-Präsident Martin Scherer

INFO text:
Corona ist in aller Munde &#8211; und um uns, vor allem aber andere zu schützen, haben immer mehr Menschen etwas vor ihrem Munde,
 nämlich Masken. Masken zu tragen ist derzeit mehr als nur en vogue. 
In manchen Situationen sind sie sogar Pflicht, etwa in Bussen, Bahnen oder Flugzeugen. 
Doch erprobte Anwender sind die wenigsten, oft sitzen die Masken irgend wie irgend wo, 
nur nicht so, wie sie sollten. 
Fehlanwendungen machen auch vor Politikern nicht halt: Von NRW-Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet etwa ist das Foto überliefert, 
auf dem seine Nase über der Maske hervorlugt. Doch die Masken gehören wenigstens momentan zur Realität. 
Daher machen wir in dieser Episode vom "CoronaUpdate" ein Howto, quasi eine Betriebsanleitung für das korrekte Maskentragen. 
Und wir beschäftigen uns mit einer aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Übersichtsarbeit, einem narrativen Review. 
In ihm haben Forscher mit einem "evidenz- und risikobasierten Ansatz" das Für und Wider für Stoffmasken in der Bevölkerung abgeklopft. 

Quellen: 1. Hinweise des BfArM zur Verwendung von selbst hergestellten Masken (sog. »Community-Masken«), medizinischen Gesichtsmasken, sowie filtrierenden Halbmasken (FFP1, FFP2 und FFP3) im Zusammenhang mit dem Coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2 / Covid-19). BfArM  -  Empfehlungen des BfArM - Hinweise des BfArM zur Verwendung von selbst hergestellten Masken (sog. &#8222;Community-Masken&#8220, medizinischen Gesichtsmasken, sowie filtrierenden Halbmasken (FFP1, FFP2 und FFP3) im Zusammenhang mit  dem Coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2 / Covid-19) 2. Informationen zum Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 / COVID-19. Coronavirus - infektionsschutz.de 3. Catherine M. Clase, et al. Ideas and Opinion: Cloth Masks May Prevent Transmission of COVID-19: An Evidence-Based, Risk-Based Approach. Ann Int Med 22 May 2020. ACP Journals


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Ne ohne JS wird da nichts mit Audio angezeigt. 
Der "Info-Text" stand da schon da, aber der hat halt NULL Information.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2020)

Wie schnell sich neue Hotspots bilden, sehen wir hier:

*72 UPS-Mitarbeiter in Langenhagen mit Corona infiziert*
Coronavirus News am Donnerstag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL

Das ist gleich "um die Ecke", da lasse ich keinen UPS Fahrer mehr in die Wohnung oder nehme für andere Pakete an. Neeeee


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2020)

_Laut einer Studie fallen die gängigen PCR-Tests oft negativ aus, obwohl Menschen infiziert sind. Besonders in den ersten Tagen nach einer Infektion häufen sich falsche Resultate._Covid-19:Jeder fuenfte Corona-Test mit falschem Ergebnis - Gesundheit - SZ.de


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Wobei das nichts neues ist, dass man erst eine bestimmte Menge an Viren braucht für den Test.


----------



## Elistaer (28. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> _Laut einer Studie fallen die gängigen PCR-Tests oft negativ aus, obwohl Menschen infiziert sind. Besonders in den ersten Tagen nach einer Infektion häufen sich falsche Resultate._Covid-19:Jeder fuenfte Corona-Test mit falschem Ergebnis - Gesundheit - SZ.de


Der PCR-Test oder auch Polymerase Ketten Reaktion funktioniert auch nur ab einer bestimmten Anzahl an Gen Material. Wenn ich weiß was ich suche ist dieser Test am genauesten heißt man müsste ca 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 Wochen nach Infektion testen hier ist die Viren Konzentration am stärksten. Vorher hilft er nicht da kaum bis keine Antikörper vorhanden sind. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Die Antikörper sind da egal. 
PCR testet direkt auf die Viren.

Zu den Zeiträumen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den 2 Wochen gilt für die Antikörper.


----------



## Slezer (28. Mai 2020)

2te? Das sollte doch mittlerweile die 8te sein?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2020)

blutegel1 schrieb:


> 2 te welle incomming am 15 juni grenzöffnung



Gab ja nicht mal ne erste Welle. Massive Panik und Kurzschlussreaktionen gab es. 

Werde wohl am 1 Juli fliegen


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Gab ja nicht mal ne erste Welle. Massive Panik und Kurzschlussreaktionen gab es.
> 
> Werde wohl am 1 Juli fliegen



Warum gab es in Deutschland keine Erste Welle  wie in Spanien/ italien /frankreich /UK/USA usw(obwohl UK/USA + Brasilien  immer noch rund geht)   ?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum gab es in Deutschland keine Erste Welle  wie in Spanien/ italien /frankreich /UK/USA usw(obwohl UK/USA + Brasilien  immer noch rund geht)   ?



Hier gab es recht viele Fälle. aber nicht als Welle. Eine Welle würde ich bei so was ansetzen wie in New York, wo eine Stadt praktisch komplett überrant wurde. Hier nicht, hier ist kaum was passiert.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier gab es recht viele Fälle. aber nicht als Welle. Eine Welle würde ich bei so was ansetzen wie in New York, wo eine Stadt praktisch komplett überrant wurde. Hier nicht, hier ist kaum was passiert.



Und warum ist nichts passiert und wie kam es dazu ?


----------



## fipS09 (28. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und warum ist nichts passiert und wie kam es dazu ?



Respekt das du es immernoch versuchst


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Respekt das du es immernoch versuchst



Vielleicht schaffen wir es cryon1c noch zu überzeugen, bevor er uns in 5 Wochen verlässt.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier gab es recht viele Fälle. aber nicht als Welle. Eine Welle würde ich bei so was ansetzen wie in New York, wo eine Stadt praktisch komplett überrant wurde. Hier nicht, hier ist kaum was passiert.



Jepp, ganz klarer Fall. Auch Flutwellen hat es bekanntlich nicht gegeben, wenn die Dämme gehalten haben ...  

Du bist wirklich viel zu intelligent für dieses Land und solltest deine Auswanderungspläne unbedingt durchziehen. Ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob deine neue Heimat mit so viel Verstand klarkommen wird ...


----------



## Poulton (28. Mai 2020)

Er wird immer mehr zum Wingel des WiPoWi. etzala


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen wir es cryon1c noch zu überzeugen, bevor er uns in 5 Wochen verlässt.



In deinem Bezahlbares Wohnraum Thread haste du es aber auch nicht geschafft sein Herz für Sozialsachwache und Rentner die von ihre Heimat wegziehen müssen(weil geld nicht reicht) zu-öffnen   

L


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie sagt man da: Nicht jeder Dumme ist ein Nazi, aber jeder Nazi ist dumm.



Leider gilt nicht mal das. Jeder Nazi ist ein asoziales Arschloch, ja - da gibt es einen Kausal- bzw. Definitionszusammenhang. Aber man kann ein grottige Moral haben und trotzdem hohe intellektuelle Fähigkeiten. Das sind die wirklich gefährlichen Kombinationen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Also, ich habe jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vermutet, dass die Demos jetzt übermäßig von Rechts*extremen* vereinnahmt werden.
> 
> Sicherlich sind da jede Menge Spinner dabei und von diesen werden auch etliche rechtslastige Spinner sein, aber die extreme Rechte hat gerade Wichtigeres zu tun, als sich mit ihrem ferneren Dunstkreis zu beschäftigen - bei denen geht's gerade um die Wurst aus echtem Kalb(itz)fleisch. Dass der bürgerliche Teil der AfD bereit ist, mit weniger brauner Soße auszukommen, passt denen nicht in den Speiseplan und deshalb klappern sie eher dort mit den Töpfen.



Die harten Rechtsextremen finden ihre politische Vertretung bei der Rechten oder dem 3. Weg, die AFD war denen schon immer zu soft. Und selbst deren Supporter verstehen nur in kleinen Teilen etwas von Parteiarbeit bzw. interessieren sich für diese, sondern machen ihr eigenes Propaganda-Ding. Und das derzeit definitiv stark im Umfeld der Anti-Schutzmaßnahmen Proteste.

Von einer erfolgreichen Vereinnahmung würde ich trotzdem nicht sprechen. Denn auch wenn das die systematischste und aktivste grundrechtfeindliche Gruppe in Deutschland ist, ist es bei weitem nicht der einzigste Verein von Verquirlten, die da mitmachen und neue Anhänger zu gewinnen versuchen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal eine interessante Grafik: Global Deaths Due to Various Causes and COVID-19 | Flourish
> 
> Covid 19 Tote im Verhältnis zu andere Erkrankungen, Unfällen usw. Daran sieht man auch sehr schön was exponentielles Wachstum ist.



In der tat cool gemacht, dafür starte ich sogar einen anderen Browser 




Sverre schrieb:


> Mangelhafte Zivilschutzkonzepte, egal wo man hinschaut....
> Mangelhafter Corona-Schutz: Flugreisen bleiben wohl ein Risiko | tagesschau.de



"während der mehrere Stunden andauernden Flüge maximal einen Abstand von 50 Zentimetern einhalten"

?? Kann mir mal einer diesen Zaubertrick erklären, mit dem man in einer vollbesetzten Sardinenbüchse auf 50 cm Abstand kommt? Ich schaffe das bestenfalls über den Gang hinweg, wenn ich meinem direkten Sitznachbarn die Arme in die Seiten bohre, aber wenn ich mich weit genug krum mache, dass da 50 µm Wohlfühlzone zwischen den Oberarmen verbleiben, dann dürften in die andere Richtung 40 cm das höchste der Gefühle sein.




blutegel1 schrieb:


> 2 te welle incomming am 15 juni grenzöffnung



Wieso sollte daraus eine Welle resultieren? Unseren Nachbarn geht es jetzt nicht soviel schlechter, zum Teil sogar deutlich besser. Da ist die Ansteckungsgefahr durch internationale Reisen nicht höher, als durch nationale.
Funfact: BW hat laut JHU gerade 1337 aktive Fälle


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und warum ist nichts passiert und wie kam es dazu ?



Weil sich die Leute hier allgemein besser verhalten. 
Das hat weder was mit Regeln zu tun noch mit der dämlichen Maskenpflicht oder anderen Sachen die uns die Regierung hier eingebrockt hat. 
Sondern mit der Tatsache das hier die Leute einfach mehr auf ihre Hygiene achten und es deswegen keine explosionsartige Verbreitung schon in den ersten Tagen gegeben hat - sonst hätte man hier tausende "Superspreader" die in den ersten 2 Wochen noch bevor hier die Verbote usw. erlassen wurden für tausende Ansteckungen gesorgt hätten an jedem größeren Ort. Ist aber nicht passiert. 
Warum ist in Südkorea nichts schlimmes passiert obwohl sie einen massiven Ausbruch hatten? Na weil die Leute sich da auch an die Empfehlungen halten. Das hat auch wenig mit Gesetzen zu tun (es gibt immer welche die sie brechen werden, genau so wie Leute die bei Rot rüberrammeln), sondern mit der allgemeinen Idee das man kein Schwein ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der tat cool gemacht, dafür starte ich sogar einen anderen Browser


Nur aus mit unerklärlichen Gründen, hat man Herzinfarkte/Schlaganfälle und Krebs nicht mit in die Statistik aufgenommen.
Daran dürfte wohl noch etwas mehr sterben.


----------



## Slezer (28. Mai 2020)

Dieses sars Virus vom letzten Jahr / vorletztes Jahr ist auch nicht dabei


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

SARS war 2003 und das gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil sich die Leute hier allgemein besser verhalten.
> Das hat weder was mit Regeln zu tun noch mit der dämlichen Maskenpflicht oder anderen Sachen die uns die Regierung hier eingebrockt hat.
> Sondern mit der Tatsache das hier die Leute einfach mehr auf ihre Hygiene achten und es deswegen keine explosionsartige Verbreitung schon in den ersten Tagen gegeben hat



Und dann willst du dieses Land verlassen, in dem sich die Leute "allgemein besser verhalten" und in ein Land auswandern, in dem - deiner Argumentation zufolge - die Leute das offenbar nicht tun, weil die Pandemie dort härter zugelangt hat? Klingt nicht sehr sinnvoll, oder?



> - sonst hätte man hier tausende "Superspreader" die in den ersten 2 Wochen noch bevor hier die Verbote usw. erlassen wurden für tausende Ansteckungen gesorgt hätten an jedem größeren Ort. Ist aber nicht passiert.



Mit zeitlichen Abläufen hast du's anscheinend ebenso wenig wie mit Logik: Als der Infekt in Deutschland ankam, waren wir durch die Ereignisse in Italien bereits vorgewarnt und konnten die Ausbreitung durch schnelle Maßnahmen bereit ganz zu Anfang eindämmen.



> Warum ist in Südkorea nichts schlimmes passiert obwohl sie einen massiven Ausbruch hatten? Na weil die Leute sich da auch an die Empfehlungen halten. Das hat auch wenig mit Gesetzen zu tun (es gibt immer welche die sie brechen werden, genau so wie Leute die bei Rot rüberrammeln), sondern mit der allgemeinen Idee das man kein Schwein ist.



Wenn sich die meisten Leute *ohnehin* freiwillig an die Regeln halten, kann es ihnen gleichgültig sein, dass es ein Gesetz oder eine Verordnung dafür gibt - sie würden sich ja ohnehin daran halten.
Wenn sich die meisten Leute *nicht* freiwillig an die Regeln halten, braucht man Gesetze und Verordnungen, um es das durchzusetzen. Gesetze sind immer dafür da, eine Handhabe gegen jene zu schaffen, die sich nicht aus freien Stücken korrekt verhalten. Wenn du nicht vorhast, jemanden umzubringen, kann es dir ja auch egal sein, dass es verboten ist - recht einfach, oder?

Aber gut, ich ahne, was dich bewegt: Du hättest es gerne so, das sich die Meisten an die Regeln halten, um die Ausbreitung einzudämmen, aber du der asoziale Schmarotzer sein kannst, der - ohne jeden Regeldruck - sein Leben möglichst uneingeschränkt weiter führt, während Andere die wirtschaftliche und emotionale Last der Einschränkungen tragen. Habe ich es in etwa korrekt umrissen?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dann willst du dieses Land verlassen, in dem sich die Leute "allgemein besser verhalten" und in ein Land auswandern, in dem - deiner Argumentation zufolge - die Leute das offenbar nicht tun, weil die Pandemie dort härter zugelangt hat? Klingt nicht sehr sinnvoll, oder?



Wer sagt denn das ich in die USA will?`Internationaler Umzug geht innerhalb von Europa auch und ab 1 Juli solls da wieder offen sein. Griechenland öffnet schon am 15 Juni z.B.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit zeitlichen Abläufen hast du's anscheinend ebenso wenig wie mit Logik: Als der Infekt in Deutschland ankam, waren wir durch die Ereignisse in Italien bereits vorgewarnt und konnten die Ausbreitung durch schnelle Maßnahmen bereit ganz zu Anfang eindämmen.



Wo der Virus in Italien angekommen war, gab es auch hier schon Fälle und da hatten wir noch keine Maßnahmen. Es hat aber trotzdem keine massiven Infektionsketten gegeben. Auch ganz am Anfang gab es keine Leute die hier 50-100 Leute pro Superspreader angesteckt haben. Naja bis auf die Fleischfabriken wo vll einer die ganze Fabrik angesteckt hat.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn sich die meisten Leute *ohnehin* freiwillig an die Regeln halten, kann es ihnen gleichgültig sein, dass es ein Gesetz oder eine Verordnung dafür gibt - sie würden sich ja ohnehin daran halten.
> Wenn sich die meisten Leute *nicht* freiwillig an die Regeln halten, braucht man Gesetze und Verordnungen, um es das durchzusetzen. Gesetze sind immer dafür da, eine Handhabe gegen jene zu schaffen, die sich nicht aus freien Stücken korrekt verhalten. Wenn du nicht vorhast, jemanden umzubringen, kann es dir ja auch egal sein, dass es verboten ist - recht einfach, oder?
> 
> Aber gut, ich ahne, was dich bewegt: Du hättest es gerne so, das sich die Meisten an die Regeln halten, um die Ausbreitung einzudämmen, aber du der asoziale Schmarotzer sein kannst, der - ohne jeden Regeldruck - sein Leben möglichst uneingeschränkt weiter führt, während Andere die wirtschaftliche und emotionale Last der Einschränkungen tragen. Habe ich es in etwa korrekt umrissen?



Naja wenn du einen Auslandsumzug und Home Office und 1x die Woche einkaufen als asozial bezeichnest - dann ja. Ich geh doch nicht dauerhaft feiern, mach keine Kneipentouren und stecke keine Leute dauerhaft mit was an. Fahre nur 4-5x im Monat ÖPNV (wenn Kackwetter herrscht). Mit meiner Arbeit und meinem Lebensstil kann ich das Virus kaum verbreiten weil ich eh nicht viele Kontakte habe im Alltag. Und das sie das Nachtleben abschalten - das macht ja noch wenigstens Sinn, weil da sind besoffene Leute die eben die Regeln verbiegen - was sie nüchtern vll nicht tun würden. 

Freiwillig ist die bessere Lösung wenn es darum geht ein ganzes Land dazu zu bringen sich n wenig umzustellen. Man kann das sowieso nicht erzwingen (was man auch bei vielen Corona-Partys gesehen hat) und das produziert wesentlich mehr Probleme als es löst. Wirtschaftliche Schäden wären wesentlich geringer wenn man gleich die gleichen Regeln hätte wie jetzt - 1 Kunde alle 20m², Restaurants nur mit 2 Haushalten am Tisch, Abstand halten, Hygiene verstärken und Hirn einschalten. Aber nein, sie haben die Bevölkerung für 2 Monate hie rwie Kriminelle behandelt inklusive Ausgangssperren. 
Gesetze und Regeln hindern keine Idioten daran irgendwas falsches zu machen, sie sorgen nur dafür das diese hinterher der Justiz vorgeführt werden können mit einer entsprechenden Anklage. Und genau so hätte das sein sollen - wenn jemand andere wissentlich ansteckt dann kann der dafür angeklagt werden, die Gesetze sind schon da, wozu alle einsperren und alle so behandeln als wären sie ansteckend obwohl 99,7% der Bevölkerung es nie war?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Mai 2020)

Wusste gar nicht das Süd Korea mit Ländern umgeben ist die ohne Kontrolle ein und ausreisen können wie in der EU. 

Ich  war wohl in Geographie richtig schlecht.   Suedkorea - Geographie und Karte
Habe immer gedacht man kann nach Südkorea nur übers  Luft und Wasser und zwischen Nord und Südkorea herrscht keine freie Grenzübergang, habe ich was verpasst ?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Carolin Kebekus hat gerade eine sehr interessante Sendung zum Thema Wissenschaftler und Corona. Und was Heilpraktiker in Deutschland so alles dürfen ohne jegliche Qualifikation zu haben / nachweisen zu müssen. 

Video: Die Carolin Kebekus Show - ARD | Das Erste




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und das sie das Nachtleben abschalten - das macht ja noch wenigstens Sinn, weil da sind besoffene Leute die eben die Regeln verbiegen - was sie nüchtern vll nicht tun würden.



Gibt genug Vollidioten, die das nicht mal nüchtern schaffen.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

Freiwilligkeit... Man sieht ja bei Impfungen, z.B. Masern, wie gut das funktioniert (hat).


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Da ist nichts Alpha-Status. Da gibt es Studien mit mehreren tausend Teilnehmern vorher. Deshalb dauert das noch 1-2 Jahre.

Und es kommt heute kein Lebendimpfstoff mehr zum Einsatz.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts Alpha-Status. Da gibt es Studien mit mehreren tausend Teilnehmern vorher. Deshalb dauert das noch 1-2 Jahre.
> 
> Und es kommt heute kein Lebendimpfstoff mehr zum Einsatz.



Eben. Und bis dahin die Welt anhalten geht nicht. Das System hat keinen Ausschalter, es gibt keinen Backup-Plan für eine Pandemie mit einer Laufzeit von 1-2 Jahren. 
Wir müssen mit dem Virus und ohne Impfstoff leben - in allen Bereichen. Sonst verlieren wir diese Bereiche. Niemand hat genug Geld um 1-2 Jahre etwas zu finanzieren was eingefroren ist. 
Tourismus ist bald wieder möglich (hoffentlich weltweit in 2 Monaten), Veranstaltungen und Nachtleben wollen auch von etwas leben und so weiter. Niemand hat Zeit auf den Impfstoff zu warten  Zumal das herstellen und durchimpfen auf der Welt noch ne Weile dauern wird.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Tourismus ist bald wieder möglich (hoffentlich weltweit in 2 Monaten)


Einen auf Häschenstreichler und Umweltschützer machen aber dann irgendwo in der Welt rumpimmeln. Fehlt nur noch die vegane Kreuzfahrt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Dann legt man es für 2 Jahre still und fängt dann wieder an. 

Da könnte es viele interessante Startups und damit Innovation geben.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Freiwilligkeit... Man sieht ja bei Impfungen, z.B. Masern, wie gut das funktioniert (hat).



Oder in Schweden und trotzdem ist deren Wirtschaft abgekackt.. ach welch ein wunder ist ja vom Außenhandel Abhängig  und dafür sind mehr Menschen gestorben als in Finnland,Dänemark und Norwegen zusammen  und diese wollen jetzt keine Schwedische Bürger reinlassen  :O





Poulton schrieb:


> Einen auf Häschenstreichler und Umweltschützer machen aber dann irgendwo in der Welt rumpimmeln. Fehlt nur noch die vegane Kreuzfahrt.



mit so was hat der  ja nichts zutun.  vlt hätte er mal "freiwillig" in schwedische Pflegeheime aushelfen können. 

Corona in Schweden: Expertin entsetzt hohe Sterberate bei Alten  | rbb24
"Ein wichtiger Pfeiler der schwedischen Corona-Strategie ist es, zu Hause zu bleiben, wenn man sich krank fühlt. Selbst kleinste Anzeichen einer Erkältung reichen.
Doch Lisa Pelling zufolge haben die Behörden nicht verstanden, dass die Menschen, die in der Pflege arbeiten, diesem Rat nicht folgen können, weil viele nur stundenweise beschäftigt sind und keine Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall bekommen. "Wenn sie nicht zur Arbeit erscheinen, bekommen sie kein Geld.""

"In Göteborg sei kürzlich das Personal eines Altersheims untersucht worden. Von 57 Pflegerinnen und Pflegern, die an diesem Tag arbeiten gehen wollten, hatten demnach 40 Prozent Krankheitssymptome wie Husten, Halsweh oder sogar Fieber, mit denen sie, wenn sie den Anweisungen der Gesundheitsbehörde gefolgt wären, eigentlich zu Hause hätten bleiben müssen."

" In anderen Untersuchungen hätten viele angegeben, dass sie zur Arbeit gehen, weil die äteren Leute sie brauchten, selbst wenn sie als Pflegende einen Schnupfen haben. Durch den Personalmangel, der ohnehin schon so groß ist, gehen sie zusätzlich aus purer Solidarität zur Arbeit. "Sie wollten ihren Kollegen das nicht antun, dass diese doppelt so viel arbeiten müssen."


läuft bestimmt in andere Branchen   auch so.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Einen auf Häschenstreichler und Umweltschützer machen aber dann irgendwo in der Welt rumpimmeln. Fehlt nur noch die vegane Kreuzfahrt.



Willste die Tourismusbranche umbringen und alle Flugzeuge in Frachtflugzeuge umbauen oder wat?

Ich hab Familie in einigen Ländern und Kollegen überall von Bulgarien bis Kanada, Israel und Japan. Die würde ich gerne auch mal besuchen. Muss nicht immer Urlaub sein, aber daheim rumpimmeln ist keine Lösung auf dauer!


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das erste Sars ist ja auch wieder verschwunden.



Weil man die Epidemie verhindern konnte und es nur ein paar tausend Infizierte gab. Dafür ist es seit Monaten zu spät.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Willste die Tourismusbranche umbringen und alle Flugzeuge in Frachtflugzeuge umbauen oder wat?


Und wo wäre da jetzt das Problem? In den vergangenen Jahrhunderten sind ganze Berufsgruppen und -zweige verschwunden und gleichzeitig neue entstanden.

Luftfahrtkrise: Start fuer Klimaschutz? | NRS-Import | DW | 06.05.2020


> Fliegen ist besonders klimaschädlich und in den fünf Jahren vor der Coronakrise wuchs der globale Luftverkehr jährlich zwischen 1,4 und 6,3 Prozent.
> 
> Die damit verbunden Emissionen hatten laut Umweltbundesamt (UBA) einen Anteil am globalen Treibhauseffekt von rund 9 Prozent pro Jahr.





> Laut UBA lagen diese Subventionen in Deutschland für den Flugverkehr bislang bei rund 12 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr. Außerdem verursacht die Luftfahrt noch externe Umweltkosten durch Klimaschäden, Luftschadstoffe und Lärm: Laut Berechnungen des UBA liegen die Folgeschäden pro 1000 Kilometer Flug bei über 200 Euro pro Passagier. Fluggesellschaften sollten zukünftig die Umweltkosten übernehmen.






> Muss nicht immer Urlaub sein, aber daheim rumpimmeln ist keine Lösung auf dauer!


Dann leg dir einen Kleingarten zu.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das ich in die USA will?`



Niemand. Wie kommst du jetzt darauf?



> Internationaler Umzug geht innerhalb von Europa auch und ab 1 Juli solls da wieder offen sein. Griechenland öffnet schon am 15 Juni z.B.



Alle europäischen Länder haben höhere Infektionsraten und Sterblichkeitsraten als Deutschland, also verhalten sich die Menschen dort - deine Argumentation, nicht meine - allgemein schlechter. Also, ich wiederhole meine Frage: Warum findest du es hier doof und willst du dahin ziehen, wo sich Menschen angeblich allgemein schlechter verhalten?



> Wo der Virus in Italien angekommen war, gab es auch hier schon Fälle und da hatten wir noch keine Maßnahmen. Es hat aber trotzdem keine massiven Infektionsketten gegeben. Auch ganz am Anfang gab es keine Leute die hier 50-100 Leute pro Superspreader angesteckt haben. Naja bis auf die Fleischfabriken wo vll einer die ganze Fabrik angesteckt hat.



Du begreifst es wirklich nicht, oder? Es gibt keine designierten Superspreader. So lange es vereinzelte Einschläge sind, gibt es zwar auch Infektionsketten, aber die verlaufen sich: schwerer Betroffene sind selten und das Gesundheitssystem kommt damit klar. Sobald es mehr Infektionsherde gibt, muss man eindämmen, weil die Streuung größer ist.
Deshalb ist es auch unerheblich, wann die ersten Infekte an sich festgestellt wurden, sondern entscheidend ist, wann die Häufung zunimmt. Und als die Fälle in Italien im März explodierten (anderthalb Monate nach den ersten dokumentierten Fällen), hat Deutschland einige der italienischen Maßnahmen übernommen - nur eben vor der Explosion, nicht erst danach.



> Naja wenn du einen Auslandsumzug und Home Office und 1x die Woche einkaufen als asozial bezeichnest - dann ja. Ich geh doch nicht dauerhaft feiern, mach keine Kneipentouren und stecke keine Leute dauerhaft mit was an. Fahre nur 4-5x im Monat ÖPNV (wenn Kackwetter herrscht). Mit meiner Arbeit und meinem Lebensstil kann ich das Virus kaum verbreiten weil ich eh nicht viele Kontakte habe im Alltag. Und das sie das Nachtleben abschalten - das macht ja noch wenigstens Sinn, weil da sind besoffene Leute die eben die Regeln verbiegen - was sie nüchtern vll nicht tun würden.



Gut, nehmen wir an, das ist wahr - welche deutschen Regeln schränken dich dann jetzt so ein, dass du dich so aufregst? Ist doch alles gut. Für die Einreiseverbote anderer Länder, die dir deine Pläne durcheianderbringen, kann ja hier keiner was.



> Freiwillig ist die bessere Lösung wenn es darum geht ein ganzes Land dazu zu bringen sich n wenig umzustellen. Man kann das sowieso nicht erzwingen (was man auch bei vielen Corona-Partys gesehen hat)



Ja, diese ominösen Corona-Parties, deren nennenswertes Stattfinden bis heute nicht belegt ist ...



> bis heute nicht und das produziert wesentlich mehr Probleme als es löst. Wirtschaftliche Schäden wären wesentlich geringer wenn man gleich die gleichen Regeln hätte wie jetzt - 1 Kunde alle 20m², Restaurants nur mit 2 Haushalten am Tisch, Abstand halten, Hygiene verstärken und Hirn einschalten.



Und woher weißt du, dass die gesundheitlichen Folgen (und daraus resultierenden wirtschtlichen) Schäden ohne die Maßnahmen nicht größer gewesen wäre? Du siehst doch, wie die Infektionsrate steigt, sobald auch nur ein wenig gelockert wird.



> Aber nein, sie haben die Bevölkerung für 2 Monate hie rwie Kriminelle behandelt inklusive Ausgangssperren.



Es gab in Deutschland keine Ausgangssperren, nur Ausgangsbeschränkungen. Für alles Notwendige durftest du weiterhin das Haus verlassen - nur eben nicht zum Feiern und für andere Gruppenveranstaltungen, was du laut eigenen Angaben (s.o.) ohnehin nicht vorhattest und während der Pandemie auch nicht für sinnvoll hältst. Erneut: Wo genau liegt dein Problem?


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab Familie in einigen Ländern und Kollegen überall von Bulgarien bis Kanada, Israel und Japan. Die würde ich gerne auch mal besuchen. Muss nicht immer Urlaub sein, aber daheim rumpimmeln ist keine Lösung auf dauer!



Also bei einem der um Sozial schwachen und Kleinrentner  keine Sorgen gezeigt hat wo es darum ging das die bezahlbares Wohnungen in ihre Heimatort bekommen...und  die  von urlaub  nur Träumen können...da ist mir dein Urlaubsziele  egal.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, diese ominösen Corona-Parties, deren nennenswertes Stattfinden bis heute nicht belegt ist ...



Wobei die illegalen Corona-Partys auch nur vielleicht 5-10 Leute dabei haben.

Bei den illegalen Corona-Demos sind es 500-1000 Leute.



In Asien gibt es schon neue Wellen:
Anstieg von Neuinfektionen: Suedkorea macht einen Schritt zurueck und schließt Museen, Parks und Theater  | tagesschau.de

Portugal:
Corona-Krise in Portugal: Ein ganzer Urlaubsort wird getestet | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Da hilft nur Regeln einhalten. Sonst geht es wieder nach oben. Und der R-Faktor hängt etwa 3 Wochen hinterher.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Regeln einhalten. Sonst geht es wieder nach oben. Und der R-Faktor hängt etwa 3 Wochen hinterher.



Das mit den 3 Wochen will ich sehen, Quelle bitte.
Es kommt mir so vor als setzt du auf das pessimistische  der Experten immer noch einen drauf.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Weil der R-Faktor darauf basiert, wie viele Leute sich bei einer Person anstecken. Das weiß man aber erst, wenn die sich angesteckt haben und dann irgendwann krank (bis zu 14 Tage nach Ansteckung) werden, entschließen sich nach ein paar Tagen zum Arzt zu gehen, was dann dort zum Test führt. Der Test und die Meldung der Daten dauert insb. am Wochenende mehrere Tage.

Kann man also rechen:
Inkubationszeit: 7-14 Tage
Zeit bis zum Arzt: 1-3 Tage
Test: 1 Tag
Meldung: 4-10 Tage

=> 14 bis 28 Tage = 2 bis 4 Wochen, also im Schnitt 3 Wochen.  


Hier steht was von 14 Tagen, das ist da aber schon sehr optimistisch. 


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/laschet-corona-zielvorgaben-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das RKI stellt aber klar, dass diese Zahl immer in Zusammenhang mit den täglichen Neuinfektionen gesehen werden müsse. Auch würde der Wert nicht die aktuelle Situation abbilden, sondern es gibt einen Verzug von 14 Tagen. Die Reproduktionszahl gibt also immer einen Stand aus der Vergangenheit wieder.
> 
> *"Konsequente Isolationsstrategie"*
> "Ich muss immer mehrere Zahlen im Blick behalten", sagt Wissenschaftsjournalistin Berndt. Tatsächlich haben Wissenschaftler wie der Virologe Christian Drosten oder der Immunologe Michael Meyer-Hermann die Begriffe auch nie gegeneinander ausgespielt, sondern zu unterschiedlichen Stadien der Pandemie ins Spiel gebracht.
> ...



Corona-Krise in Deutschland: Warum sich die Zielvorgaben aendern | tagesschau.de


Denn die Meldungen dauern halt:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/br-recherche/corona-meldekette-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Mindestens eine Woche bis zum Gesundheitsamt
> *Von den ersten Symptomen bis zur Meldung beim Gesundheitsamt vergeht laut BR-Analyse in fast 40 Prozent der Landkreise durchschnittlich mindestens eine Woche. In manchen Fällen dauert es sogar länger als zwei Wochen.
> 
> Die Gründe, weshalb eine Infektion spät erkannt oder verzögert ans Gesundheitsamt gemeldet wird, sind laut RKI vielfältig. Verspätungen bei den Tests, den Meldungen und der Datenübermittlung oder aber auch einfache Eingabefehler können der Grund für diese Verzögerungen sein. Dazu beitragen können auch Verspätungen in Arztpraxen und Laboren, fehlende Testkapazitäten und das Verhalten der Patienten selbst, die unter Umständen erst nach Tagen zum Arzt gehen.



Corona-Pandemie: Verspaetete Daten gefaehrden Fruehwarnsystem | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2020)

Ich hab gefragt wo du die 3 Wochen aka 21 Tage her hast und nicht wo du 14 Tage findest das weiß ich selbst.
Wenn du dir als Laie die 3 Wochen selbst aus den Fingern ziehst schreib das auch so.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt, Rechnung für die 3 Wochen steht oben.

Vor allem muss man dann noch die Kontakte ermitteln, um nun zu wissen, ob nun 10 Leute 10 (R=1) weitere angesteckt haben, oder 5 Leute 15 weitere (R=3) angesteckt haben.


----------



## Eckism (29. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Oder in Schweden und trotzdem ist deren Wirtschaft abgekackt.. ach welch ein wunder ist ja vom Außenhandel Abhängig  und dafür sind mehr Menschen gestorben als in Finnland,Dänemark und Norwegen zusammen  und diese wollen jetzt keine Schwedische Bürger reinlassen  :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man sollte nicht so gegen Schweden wettern, wenn man deren Mentalität nicht kennt...auf den Bürgersteigen gibt es alle 50-100 Meter Corona-Abstand halten-Aufkleber, "Corona-2 Meter Regel" Schilder an Straßen, Staatliche Prüfer, die Restaurants schließen usw...
Allerdings interessiert es die Bürger nunmal nicht, da kann man auch gleich auf nen Lockdown verzichten, bevor man 100% der Schedischen Bevölkerung einsperrt.


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2020)

Ich verstehe die Logik hinter Deinem Post nicht. Es gibt Aufkleber,  Schilder und Prüfer, aber die interessieren die Bürger nicht und deshalb sollte man auf einen Lockdown verzichten und die "Sache" einfach so laufen lassen?


----------



## Eckism (29. Mai 2020)

Nen Lockdown funktioniert nur, wenn auch jemand mitmacht...auch hier gibt es Richtlinien, es juckt halt niemanden. Zudem ist die Bevölkerungsdichte bedeutend kleiner, 20 Leute in der Fußgängerzone ist Massenauflauf.^^


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Rechnung für die 3 Wochen steht oben.
> 
> Vor allem muss man dann noch die Kontakte ermitteln, um nun zu wissen, ob nun 10 Leute 10 (R=1) weitere angesteckt haben, oder 5 Leute 15 weitere (R=3) angesteckt haben.


Ergo das entspringt deinem Kopf und die Experten sehen das anders.


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nen Lockdown funktioniert nur, wenn auch jemand mitmacht...auch hier gibt es Richtlinien, es juckt halt niemanden. Zudem ist die Bevölkerungsdichte bedeutend kleiner, 20 Leute in der Fußgängerzone ist Massenauflauf.^^



Du bestätigst damit eigentlich nur, dass Freiwilligkeit nicht funktioniert.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Niemand. Wie kommst du jetzt darauf?



Da hat wer was über den Teich usw. geschrieben. Wohl missverstanden, my bad.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Alle europäischen Länder haben höhere Infektionsraten und Sterblichkeitsraten als Deutschland, also verhalten sich die Menschen dort - deine Argumentation, nicht meine - allgemein schlechter. Also, ich wiederhole meine Frage: Warum findest du es hier doof und willst du dahin ziehen, wo sich Menschen angeblich allgemein schlechter verhalten?



Als ob ich wegen Corona umziehe  Für mich geht das Leben weiter, Corona ist für mich nichts anderes als Messeseuche die mein halber Bekanntenkreis nach einer Gamescom (oder ähnliches) dann innerhalb der nächsten Tage auf Twitter bekanntgibt. Ja das Virus hat mehr Folgen. Nein, es ist nicht das Ende der Welt, das Leben geht weiter und wir kommen langsam zu der Normalität zurück (hoffentlich nicht mehr so langsam, denn ich will meine Veranstaltungen, Künstler, Konzerthallen und Messen nicht pleite gehen sehen! - aber auch keine drölf Milliarden Staatsschulden für eben diese extra aufnehmen).

Die Menschen verhalten sich überall etwa gleich. In dem südlichen Europa ist einfach ein engerer Kontakt zwischen den Leuten üblich, daher minimal mehr Infektionen. Spanien hat z.B. bei der Infektionszahl nicht versagt (237k dort gegen 182k bei uns, das ist jetzt kein Versagen), sie hat bei der Todesrate versagt, es sind wesentlich mehr Menschen umgekommen als hier. Klingt unschön, ist es auch, aber Viren gab es immer und wird es immer geben und das ist nur etwas schlimmer als ne handelsübliche Grippewelle.
Das ist nicht Ebola wo man wirklich Angst haben sollte usw. 

Noch mal: die Leute verhalten sich da generell etwa gleich, bis auf minimale Unterschiede bedingt durch Klima, Religionszugehörigkeit und Traditionen wie Küsschen statt Hände schütteln. Warum ich es hier doof finde? Die Liste würde lang werden und hat mit Corona auch nix zu tun. Aber so n paar Anhaltspunkte: Merkel, Nazis, Links/Rechts-Keilerei, 2 teuere (und versicherte) Fahrräder im Jahr geklaut, kack Wetter oben drauf, Fernweh und einfach Bock drauf (bin schon in der Welt rumgekommen, mehr als viele andere, mich hält das nicht super lange an einem Ort) und auch Geld - woanders krieg ich deutlich mehr Lebensqualität fürs Geld. Ja, auch wenn ich im Osten wohne und hier die Preise niedrig sind, so muss ich hier trotzdem 20 Jahre buckeln fürs Haus weil ich alleine bin (mit Startkapital). Und das wird nicht mal ein geiles Haus, man könnte das zwischen "Bewohnbar" und "Normalzustand" einordnen. 
Und die vielen kleinen unnützen Regeln pissen einem so richtig ans Bein. E-Scooter mit Zulassung?! - von solchen Beispielen gibt es tausende. Die haben immer noch nichts mit Corona zu tun, aber du hast ja gefragt. Entspannter leben wäre eine kurze Antwort gewesen. Ob mit oder ohne Corona, das ist egal.  



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du begreifst es wirklich nicht, oder? Es gibt keine designierten Superspreader. So lange es vereinzelte Einschläge sind, gibt es zwar auch Infektionsketten, aber die verlaufen sich: schwerer Betroffene sind selten und das Gesundheitssystem kommt damit klar. Sobald es mehr Infektionsherde gibt, muss man eindämmen, weil die Streuung größer ist.
> Deshalb ist es auch unerheblich, wann die ersten Infekte an sich festgestellt wurden, sondern entscheidend ist, wann die Häufung zunimmt. Und als die Fälle in Italien im März explodierten (anderthalb Monate nach den ersten dokumentierten Fällen), hat Deutschland einige der italienischen Maßnahmen übernommen - nur eben vor der Explosion, nicht erst danach.



Es gibt Superspreader die einfach mit erheblich mehr Menschen in engen Kontakt kommen als andere. Der Herr aus Seoul der eine Clubtour unternommen hat oder der Barkeeper in Österreich. 
Wir müssen zusehen wie wir zu einem normalen Leben kommen ohne die Kultur, den Tourismus und viele andere Bereiche zu erwürgen und trotzdem solche Events vermeiden, dann können wir auch weitermachen.

Stell dir vor es wäre nicht einer in Seoul so unterwegs sondern 10. Kann passieren, keine Symptome - feiern gehen, Kneipentour, schön jeden umarmen und auf Bruderschaft trinken. Dann haste hier eine ganze Straße voll mit ansteckenden Personen. 

Ich wäre für wesentlich mehr Tests und ein normales Leben. Sich jede Woche testen lassen ist normal - ich weiß z.B. von der Routine die U-Bahn Fahrer in Moskau machen - jeden Tag gehen die zur Krankenschwester vor der Schicht, Blutdruck messen, Alkoholwert, Gesundheitszustand ehrlich angeben und so weiter. Und deswegen gibt es da keine Unfälle die von den Fahrern verursacht werden - auch nicht wegen Krankheitsfällen oder Übermüdung. 
Deutschland hat für meinen Stand deutlich überreagiert.  Und ob man die Ausgangsbeschränkung so nennt oder Ausgangsverbot, ändert nichts an der Tatsache das einem sogar das einfache rumstiefeln in der Innenstadt zwecks Fotos machen und abgammeln verboten wurde - alleine und ohne irgendwelche Kontakte. 

Das ist aber weniger das was mich anpisst, weil das war die lokale Regierung in Sachen und Bayern die das durchgezogen hat. Was mir richtig die Schädeldecke wegsprengt ist wie wenig die EU hier macht, es gibt nichts, keinen Einfluss, keinen Zusammenhalt, keine gemeinsamen Ziele oder Lösungswege, das EINZIGE worauf die sich geeinigt haben ist das sie nach sonstwievielen Monaten mal wieder den Flugverkehr am 1 Juli wiederherstellen. Dabei hätte da schon im Dezember was von der EU kommen sollen und die EU hätte sämtliche Mitglieder an einem Tisch bringen sollen (meinetwegen auch einen digitalen im Meeting) und alles koordinieren sollen. Für mich ist die EU wesentlich mehr als eine Wirtschaftszone wie z.B. die EAEU in Kazachstan wo ich ursprünglich herkomme. Es ist eine Gemeinschaft aller Länder wo auch gemeinsame Regeln und Gesetze gelten und diese über die lokalen Gesetze gestellt werden.  Das die EU so zahnlos ist auch in der inneren Politik ist mir erst mit Corona bewusst geworden, daher ist mein nächstes Ziel wohl nicht das letzte.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gab in Deutschland keine Ausgangssperren, nur Ausgangsbeschränkungen. Für alles Notwendige durftest du weiterhin das Haus verlassen - nur eben nicht zum Feiern und für andere Gruppenveranstaltungen, was du laut eigenen Angaben (s.o.) ohnehin nicht vorhattest und während der Pandemie auch nicht für sinnvoll hältst. Erneut: Wo genau liegt dein Problem?



Ich sage nicht das ich keine Gruppenveranstaltungen besuche. Bei mir ist die Twitchcon ausgefallen (Arbeit dort!), bei mir ist das WGT ausgefallen was dieses Pfingsten ist (gut, Leute sind trotzdem da, wenigstens etwas), bei mir ist auch die Gamescom ausgefallen, denn digital ist nicht das wahre, eine Messe lebt davon das da 500.000 Leute sich treffen, durchquetschen, auch mal knuddeln, gemeinsam abends was essen gehen und allgemein ein Feeling von einer Menschenmasse erzeugen die wegen DEM Zweck da ist. 

Es sind nicht nur private Pläne die versaut wurden, auch das Geschäft wurde geschädigt und alles was man tun könnte und sollte ist nicht mehr möglich.
Mir ging es ja darum das ich nicht jedes Wochenende eine Kneipentour hinlege und dauernd irgendwo mit Menschen umgeben bin, aber 6-10x im Jahr bin ich auf großen Events.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> aber auch keine drölf Milliarden Staatsschulden für eben diese extra aufnehmen).



Die sind doch wurscht, da virtuell. 
Dazu zahlt Deutschland negative Zinsen, die Schulden zahlen sich also von alleine ab.



Südkorea schränkt Schulbetrieb wieder stark ein_10:02 Uhr_
Nach einem starken Anstieg der Coronavirus-Fälle hat Südkorea den Schulbetrieb wieder stark eingeschränkt. Die Grund- und Mittelschulen in und um die besonders betroffene Hauptstadt Seoul dürfen nach einer Anordnung der Regierung jeden Tag nur noch ein Drittel der Kinder zulassen - die anderen bekommen Fernunterricht. Dasselbe gilt für Kindergärten.
Südkorea war zu Beginn der Coronavirus-Pandemie das am zweitstärksten betroffene Land nach China. Durch strikte Abstandsregeln, umfangreiches Testen und das Nachverfolgen von Kontakten konnte der Ausbruch aber unter Kontrolle gebracht werden - die Zahl der Neuinfektionen ging deutlich zurück.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2020)

Der neuste Podcast mit Drosten ist deutlich beruhigend und er erklärt vieles.

Für Clubs etc bleibt es trotzdem Mist.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die sind doch wurscht, da virtuell.
> Dazu zahlt Deutschland negative Zinsen, die Schulden zahlen sich also von alleine ab.



Auch in diesem Fall.
Was machste mit den Künstlern die aus nicht so wohlhabenden und sozial ausgerichteten Ecken kommen?
Einige meiner Lieblingsbands sitzen in Chile, einige DJs in Thailand, viele in den USA, denkste da füttert die jemand durch bis Corona vorbei ist?

Es geht ja nicht nur darum die Clubs hier zu retten, wer soll denn da auftreten wenn im Ausland alles pleite ist?
Gerade Musik ist international, es gibt nur einen Weg sie wirklich zu unterstützen - zahlreich auf Konzerten erscheinen! Und das sollte man bitte sehr auch tun dürfen, ich kann 100-200€ im Monat für Konzerte ausgeben und würde dies auch tun, wenn man es nicht verbieten würde...


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Das ist dann Sache der Länder dort. Ansonsten  kannst du aber gerne jeden Monat 200€ spenden.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2020)

Allein in der Gesundheitbranche arbeiten 5,7 Millionen. Menschen wie willst du alle testen lassen.

Zieh ich  Verwaltung/Einzel und Großhandel /pharma industriw da raus, haben wir  4,9 Millionen  ,aber da sind ja noch Leute die in andere Branchen arbeiten und Menschenkontakt haben

(41 Prozent sind über 50 Jahre alt, sehe ich in Zukunft schwarz )


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Allein in der Gesundheitbranche arbeiten 5,7 Millionen. Menschen wie willst du alle testen lassen.



Hmm -- in der Automobilindustrie arbeiten deutlich weniger Menschen. wieso aber wird dann für die Autoindustrie so viel getan?
Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

Man sollte vorschreiben, dass Politiker Aufnäher der Firmen tragen müssen, die sie und ihre Partei sponsorn.  

https://secureservercdn.net/45.40.1...load.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/434en.jpg




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du aber gerne jeden Monat 200€ spenden.


Vorallem ist das heutzutage bedeutend einfacher und leichter, als in den 60er Jahren. Dazu noch die digitalen Vertriebswege, wie z.B. Bandcamp, etc.



cryon1c schrieb:


> eine Messe lebt davon das da 500.000 Leute sich  treffen, durchquetschen, auch mal knuddeln, gemeinsam abends was essen  gehen und allgemein ein Feeling von einer Menschenmasse erzeugen die  wegen DEM Zweck da ist.


Widerlich und das sogar vollkommen unabhängig von Corona.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Oder man druckt es wie bei Sportlern direkt auf die Kleidung.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- in der Automobilindustrie arbeiten deutlich weniger Menschen. wieso aber wird dann für die Autoindustrie so viel getan?
> Verstehe ich nicht.



Die Krankenkassen haben sich ja wegen einmalige  corona Prämie für die  pflegekräfte   quer gestellt , was glaubst du was die bei  täglich Millionen tests machen werden  

Btw bin gespannt ob die Arbeitgeber die 500 Euro zahlen werden Von 1500


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist dann Sache der Länder dort. Ansonsten  kannst du aber gerne jeden Monat 200€ spenden.



Ich spende auch einiges, ich kann aber nicht zu jedem Club irgendwo einen Spendenlink suchen gehen und für jede Band. Abgesehen davon will ich auch das sie wieder auftreten können und zwar richtig. Bei einer Band mit der ich gut befreundet bin ist die USA-Tour ausgefallen. Was denkste was die für finanzielle Verluste haben, das kannste mit Spenden auch nicht ausgleichen.

1-2 Monate verschieben etc. geht ja noch, 1-2 Jahre lang nicht arbeiten können ist der Tod für Selbstständige in vielen Bereichen. Auch wenn man denen Geld gibt. Geld ist nicht alles.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Laborärzte warnen: Corona-Test für alle ist "illusorisch" (31.03.2020) | tagesschau.de



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Krankenkassen haben sich ja wegen einmalige  corona Prämie für die  pflegekräfte   quer gestellt , was glaubst du was die bei  täglich Millionen tests machen werden



Sich querstellen:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-tests-119.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Städtetag: Ärzte und Kassen bremsen*
> Der Deutsche Städtetag warf Krankenkassen und Kassenärzten vor, teilweise eine Ausweitung von Corona-Tests zu bremsen. "Leider nehmen wir im Moment wahr, dass gesetzliche Krankenkassen und Kassenärztliche Vereinigungen das Rad zurückdrehen wollen", sagte Hauptgeschäftsführer Helmut Dedy den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe.
> 
> "Vereinzelt wird schon versucht, effektive Zusammenarbeit mit den Gesundheitsämtern für Corona-Tests zu zerschlagen, anstatt sie weiter zu verbessern", sagt Dedy. "Beispielsweise wurde in einigen Fällen die Finanzierung von Tests in Pflegeheimen, bei Pflegekräften oder im Rettungsdienst kurzfristig aufgekündigt."
> ...



Corona-Pandemie: Spahn kündigt mehr Tests an (22.05.2020) | tagesschau.de


_________________________________________




cryon1c schrieb:


> 1-2 Jahre lang nicht arbeiten können ist der Tod für Selbstständige in vielen Bereichen.



Das wird auch so sein. 

*Jeder vierte Soloselbstständige rechnet mit Aus*

_06:46 Uhr_
Die Corona-Krise trifft Soloselbstständige einer Studie zufolge besonders hart. Jeder vierte Selbstständige ohne Mitarbeiter hält es für sehr wahrscheinlich, in den nächsten zwölf Monaten aufgeben zu müssen, wie aus der Analyse hervorgeht, die das ZEW - Leibniz-Zentrum für Europäische Wirtschaftsforschung veröffentlichte. Bei knapp 60 Prozent der gut 16.000 Befragten ist der monatliche Umsatz um mehr als 75 Prozent eingebrochen.
Jeder Zweite konnte seine Tätigkeit zum Zeitpunkt der Umfrage nicht mehr ausüben. Mehr als die Hälfte der Selbstständigen, die ohne sozialversicherungspflichtig oder geringfügig Beschäftigte arbeiten, hat der Umfrage zufolge Soforthilfe von Bund oder Land beantragt, die auf drei Monate angelegt ist. Allerdings erwarten 35 Prozent, dass die Phase der deutlich niedrigeren Umsätze länger als sechs Monate anhalten wird.



Wobei man aktuell durch die Umsatzausfälle zumindest einen großen Teil der Steuern zurückbekommt.


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2020)

Geil finde ich dass manche sich über den Mundschutz aufregen, dann aber gerne andere zu täglichen Coronatests zwingen wollen, die nun wirklich weit weniger angenehm als ein Mundschutz sind.


----------



## Sverre (29. Mai 2020)

Gerade gefunden...

Millionen Tests in kurzer Zeit sind wohl möglich, wenn man will.
Gentechnologie : 
    Berliner Forscher: Wir koennen die Corona-Pandemie auch ohne Impfstoff stoppen

In wieweit das umsetzbar ist und was andere zu der Methode sagen bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Heim-Tests funktionieren nicht so einfach, da die Proben für einen längeren Transport (>24h) mit Trockeneis eingefroren werden müssen. Sonst lebt da nichts mehr.

Bei vielen negativen Tests, funktionieren Mischproben aber sehr zuverlässig und zeigen an, das mindestens eine Teilprobe positiv ist. Da müssen dann in diesem Sample die Teilproben nochmal einzeln getestete werden.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Geil finde ich dass manche sich über den Mundschutz aufregen, dann aber gerne andere zu täglichen Coronatests zwingen wollen, die nun wirklich weit weniger angenehm als ein Mundschutz sind.


Ein Wattestäbchen kurz im Mund ist für dich unangenehmer als einen Mundschutz zu tragen?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Das Stäbchen wird nicht nur wie beim DNA-Test ein wenig im Mund rumgewischt. 
Sondern einmal in die Nase gerammt und dann hinten in den Rachen.

Wobei man dann natürlich auch die menschliche DNA auch mit dabei hat und analysieren könnte. Die PCR dafür funktioniert in den gleichen Geräten, man muss bloß die auf eine Reagenz mit anderen Primern wechseln. 
Auf so eine Verschwörungstherorie ist interessanterweise noch keiner gekommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2020)

Schlimmer fand ich das die larifaris unsere medizinisches Personal viel zumuten wollten, hätte man Auge zu und durch gemacht wie woanders.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sondern einmal in die Nase gerammt und dann hinten in den Rachen.


Aber doch nicht gerammt. Wo kommt man denn da an?

Siehe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qylaZp4oFEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (29. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du bestätigst damit eigentlich nur, dass Freiwilligkeit nicht funktioniert.



natürlich funktioniert Freiwilligkeit nicht. Wer würde schon freiwillig nen Mundschutz tragen? In Schweden würde aber auch kein Zwang funktionieren...die 2-3 Poizisten reichen nicht.


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Wattestäbchen kurz im Mund ist für dich unangenehmer als einen Mundschutz zu tragen?



Das wird recht tief in die Nase geschoben. Aber ich sehe Du hattest noch keinen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Es wird doch sogar gezeigt, wie tief das Wattestäbchen reinkommt. Und wie das reingeschoben wird, hängt doch wie bei Kanülen sehr vom Personal ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das wird recht tief in die Nase geschoben. Aber ich sehe Du hattest noch keinen.



Warum auch, soll ich einfach so getestet werden ohne Grund? 
Gibt schlimmeres, aber ich stell mich beim Mund Nasen Schutz auch nicht so an.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum auch, soll ich einfach so getestet werden ohne Grund?



Um unbemerkte Infektionen auszuschließen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich wäre für wesentlich mehr Tests und ein normales Leben. Sich jede Woche testen lassen ist normal


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

Klar, nur wird halt nicht jeder getestet, weil er das will.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Genau das steht doch schon oben, dass sich die Krankenkassen da weigern.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Genau das steht doch schon oben, dass sich die Krankenkassen da weigern.



Und wenn die sich nicht weigern würden, würden die Versicherten nur sehr unwillig steigende Beiträge zahlen - insbesondere um Tests zu bezahlen, die für jedermann in dieser Häufigkeit komplett überflüssig sind. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es dafür nicht einmal ansatzweise die erforderlichen Kapazitäten gibt, selbst wenn die Finanzierung gesichert wäre.

Regelmäßige Tests sollten Personen vorbehalten bleiben, die selbst besonders exponiert sind und/oder mit Risikopersonen-/gruppen arbeiten; sowie für hinreichende Verdachtsfälle und für Personen, für die bestimmte Maßnahmen *tatsächlich* eine unzumutbare Härte bedeuten.

Wenn sich jemand regelmäßig testen lassen will, um dafür eine Art "Befreit von sämtlichen Maßnahmen"-Schein zu erhalten ... Gerne, aber bitte als Selbstzahler.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

Dann verbietet man halt endlich mal den Krankenkassen, dass sie die Kosten für Homöopathie übernehmen. Dann stimmt das auch mit den Kohlen. Für so einen Käse ist Geld da, nur weil irgendwelche Vegan-Kreuzfahrer, Streamer und Masernparty-Jünger da eine "Nachfrage" erzeugen und im Namen des heiligen Wettbewerbs zwischen den GKV...


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer würde schon freiwillig nen Mundschutz tragen?


In Asien geht das ganz gut, lauf auch mal durch Düsseldorf (also wenn Corona vorbei ist) und guck wer Masken trägt.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann verbietet man halt endlich mal den Krankenkassen, dass sie die Kosten für Homöopathie übernehmen. Dann stimmt das auch mit den Kohlen. Für so einen Käse ist Geld da, nur weil irgendwelche Vegan-Kreuzfahrer, Streamer und Masernparty-Jünger da eine "Nachfrage" erzeugen und im Namen des heiligen Wettbewerbs zwischen den GKV...



Alternative Arzneimittel - Krankenkassen.de

Die Budget hätte ich lieber für meine brillengläser


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2020)

Immerhin erkennt man dort wunderbar, welche Krankenkassen mehr und welche weniger bei Verstand sind.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Alternative Arzneimittel - Krankenkassen.de
> 
> Die Budget hätte ich lieber für meine brillengläser


Und diese Arzneimittel für naive sind nur ein Teil. Man klicke sich mal da durch: Homoeopathie - Krankenkassen.de


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Immerhin erkennt man dort wunderbar, welche Krankenkassen mehr und welche weniger bei Verstand sind.


0€ bei meiner.
Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## INU.ID (29. Mai 2020)

> *17:35 Uhr: *Säugling stirbt in der Schweiz an COVID-19
> *16:13 Uhr: *Hunderte Muslime treffen sich wegen Corona zum Gebet auf IKEA-Parkplatz
> *14:37 Uhr: *Söder wird wegen Corona-Politik bedroht
> *13:39 Uhr:* Mehrheit der Deutschen sieht Corona-Lockerungen in Thüringen kritisch
> ...


Corona-Live-Ticker: Saeugling stirbt in der Schweiz an COVID-19 | GMX


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (29. Mai 2020)

*Update aus Österreich:*
Zahlen weiter sind weiter niedrig - wegen der Masken, Abstands und Hygienemaßnahmen.
Aber leider ist auch hier bei uns, die Regierung inzwischen 
auf den allgemeinen Lockerungs-Zug aufgesprungen
und ab 15 Juni fällt die Masken-Pflicht überall, bis auf 3 Bereiche:

Öffis
Gesundheitsbereich
Dienstleistungen
wo der Abstand nicht eingehalten werden kann.
_"Ansonsten setze man auf die Eigenverantwortung der Bürger."_

Ich für meinen Teil werde die Masken trotzdem weiterhin überall dort tragen, 
wo zu viele Menschen auf einem Haufen sind (Einkaufszentrum, Bahnhof, etc.).

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Leute weiterhin vernünftig und vorsichtig bleiben,
denn ein weiterer exponentieller Ausbruch samt Lockdown, 
könnte AT das (wirtschaftliche und finanzielle) Genick brechen...


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 0€ bei meiner.
> Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?



Das kommt ganz darauf an, ob du Krankheitserreger mit Globuli zu Tode bewerfen kannst ...


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

Das Einzige was Globulis bei mir bewirken, ist den Zuckerspiegel nach oben treiben.


----------



## Sverre (29. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> .....
> Insoweit fühle ich mich einigermaßen gut gerüstet, falls mich doch mal ein heftiges Bakterium trifft, das sich bei mir keine Resistenzen gebildet haben, die Behandlungen waren auch immer schön 10 Jahre auseinander.



Die Resistenzen bilden sich bei dem Bakterium, nicht bei / in dir.

büdde..
RKI  -  Antibiotikaresistenz - Grundwissen Antibiotika-resistenz


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was Globulis bei mir bewirken, ist den Zuckerspiegel nach oben treiben.



Du musst halt mehr davon nehmen, damit der Zuckerspiegel sinkt!
Wenn Verdünnung die Wirkung erhöht, muss Anreicherung die Wirkung verringern. Ist doch logisch. 

Und immer kräftig klopfen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

Oder ich lutsch halt an nem Zuckerstückchen, hat den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Spanien in der Corona-Krise: Regierung beschliesst Grundeinkommen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was Globulis bei mir bewirken, ist den Zuckerspiegel nach oben treiben.


Man soll damit ja auch die Enten im Dorfbach bewerfen und nicht selbst einwerfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Rechnung für die 3 Wochen steht oben.
> 
> Vor allem muss man dann noch die Kontakte ermitteln, um nun zu wissen, ob nun 10 Leute 10 (R=1) weitere angesteckt haben, oder 5 Leute 15 weitere (R=3) angesteckt haben.



Der R-Faktor wird nicht über Nachverfolgung ermittelt, das wäre praktisch unmöglich, sondern aus der Infektionsentwicklung berechnet. "Wenn wir ausgehend von X Infektionsquellen Y Infizierte bekommen, dann ist R = Y/X". Fertig. Zugrundegelegt werden dabei jeweils tagesaktuell die bekannten Infizierten und die diesem Tag zugeordneten Neuinfektionen, wobei der Nowcastalgorithmus mittlerweile ziemlich sauber arbeitet. Also auch ausgehend von den heute für heute eingetroffenen Meldungen recht gut vorhersagen kann, wieviel Infektionen wir in 4-5-6 Tagen für den 29.5. insgesamt notieren, wenn endlich alle Meldungen dieses Tages beim RKI eingetrudelt sind. Die einzige Verzögerung, die du im R-Wert also noch hast, ist die zwischen Infektion und Feststellung: Wir können die heutige Ansteckquote nicht sagen, weil sich die Angesteckten erst in einigen Tagen beim Arzt melden, aber wir können auf Basis von Hochrechnungen etwas zum Wert vor einer Woche sagen und wir können mit ziemlich hoher Sicherheit den von vor 14 Tagen nennen. (Da sich seit bald drei Wochen ohnehin kaum etwas geändert hat, ist die Aufgabe derzeit aber sowieso trivial. Wir sind erstaunlich stabil bei 0,85, sowohl was die aktuellste Schätzung als auch das 7-Tage-Mittel angeht)

https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-05-29-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile




seahawk schrieb:


> Du bestätigst damit eigentlich nur, dass Freiwilligkeit nicht funktioniert.



Wobei man sagen muss: Wenn in Schweden wirklich alle die Maßnahmen ignorieren, dann ist ein Wechsel auf Zwang auch nicht gerechtfertigt. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht, sich selbst umzubringen und wenn sich alle einig sind, dass sie alle das Risiko eine Infektion eingehen wollen, dann ist das halt so. Staatlich durchgesetzte Schutzmaßnahmen sind erst gerechtfertigt, wenn ein angemessener Teil der Bevölkerung (muss nicht die Mehrheit sein - siehe Minderheitenschutz) strickte Maßnahmen will, andere Leute diesen Teil aber durch ihr Verhalten gefährden. Ich bin kein Schwede und kann die örtlichen Medien nicht verfolgen, aber die Kombination aus wenig harten Vorschriften und vielen "Einzelfall" Schließungen scheint von der breiten Masse befürwortet zu werden. Das ist bescheuert, weil die schwedische Wirtschaft sowieso genauso den Bach runtergeht wie der Rest der EU und zusätzlich mehr Menschen sterben, aber wie gesagt: Bescheuert sein ist nicht nicht verboten und Demokratie ist es das zu machen, was alle wollen, nicht das, was das Beste für alle ist.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Menschen verhalten sich überall etwa gleich. In dem südlichen Europa ist einfach ein engerer Kontakt zwischen den Leuten üblich, daher minimal mehr Infektionen. Spanien hat z.B. bei der Infektionszahl nicht versagt (237k dort gegen 182k bei uns, das ist jetzt kein Versagen)



Spanien hat aber wesentlich drastischere Maßnahmen ergreifen müssen, um diesen Wert zu halten. Da gab es wirklich einen Shutdown des Landes und nicht nur des Privatlebens.



> Das ist aber weniger das was mich anpisst, weil das war die lokale Regierung in Sachen und Bayern die das durchgezogen hat. Was mir richtig die Schädeldecke wegsprengt ist wie wenig die EU hier macht, es gibt nichts, keinen Einfluss, keinen Zusammenhalt, keine gemeinsamen Ziele oder Lösungswege, das EINZIGE worauf die sich geeinigt haben ist das sie nach sonstwievielen Monaten mal wieder den Flugverkehr am 1 Juli wiederherstellen. Dabei hätte da schon im Dezember was von der EU kommen sollen und die EU hätte sämtliche Mitglieder an einem Tisch bringen sollen (meinetwegen auch einen digitalen im Meeting) und alles koordinieren sollen. Für mich ist die EU wesentlich mehr als eine Wirtschaftszone wie z.B. die EAEU in Kazachstan wo ich ursprünglich herkomme. Es ist eine Gemeinschaft aller Länder wo auch gemeinsame Regeln und Gesetze gelten und diese über die lokalen Gesetze gestellt werden.  Das die EU so zahnlos ist auch in der inneren Politik ist mir erst mit Corona bewusst geworden, daher ist mein nächstes Ziel wohl nicht das letzte.



Die EU ist außerhalb einiger sehr eng gesteckter Felder nichts weiter als ein Debatierclub. Man trifft sich und wenn man zufällig einen gemeinsamen Nenner findet, dann wird da vielleicht mal was draus. Wenn nicht, dann in aller Regel nicht. Aber die EU hat keine Möglichkeit, die Leute an einen Tisch zu zwingen und sie hat erst recht keine Möglichkeit, Kompromisse einzufordern, die irgend jemand nicht mag. Und bei der mittlerweile erreichten Größe mag eigentlich immer irgendwer irgendwas nicht.

Und diese Lage ist übrigens nicht Schuld der EU, sondern der Mitgliedsländer, mit Deutschland in besonders prominenter Position. Man kann mit sovielen Staaten nicht auf Konsens hoffen, aber als einzige Alternative reden D/F/I über ein Mehrheitsprinzip mit Verteilungsschlüssel nach Landesgröße. Na so eine böse Überraschung, da haben sämtliche Länder, die ein Stück kleine sind, also praktisch die gesamte EU, ein Problem damit, wenn man ihnen ein "hey, willst du nicht einfach von uns regiert werden?" vor den Latz knallt.
Der einzig sinnvolle Ausweg ist es, die Kompetenzen einfach an das EU-Parlament abzugeben, dass direkt von allen EU-Bürgern legitimert ist. Aber diese Machtabge kommt für Merkel & Co überhaupt nicht in Frage. Die sind ja nicht einmal bereit, der EU eine eigenständige Finanzierung zuzugestehen.

Im Falle von Corona muss ich aber sagen: Hier wäre es selbst mit einer starken EU schwierig geworden. Da Virus kam zu lokal und bis heute gibt es deutliche Gradienten. Wieso hätte Litauen bei 0 Infektionen die Bürger einschränken sollen, wenn in Italien die 
Fälle durch die Decke schießen? Das wäre sinnlos gewesen und die harten, schnellen Grenzschließungen haben z.B. Polen einen massiven Zeitgewinn verschafft. Das war genau die richtige Entscheidung. Das einzige, was die EU zu so einem Prozess beitragen könnte, wären Maßstäbe nach denen man regionale Regelungen objektiv einführen und lockern kann. Aber das haben wir ja bis heute auf gar keiner Ebene hinbekommen. Und was schon bei Bund, Ländern und Kommunen unmöglich ist, würde europaweit nie funktionieren, egal wie gut die EU mal werden könnte.

So wie es aktuell aussieht, wird es beim Wiederaufbau auch nicht besser laufen. Das wäre zwar vom zeitlichen und räumlichen Rahmen etwas, dass zur EU passen würde, aber wenn ich mich schon wieder angucke, wie alle darauf pochen, dass diejenigen, die einen Schaden haben, dafür büßen sollen, dann sehe ich schwarz. Entweder Europa kapiert, nicht wie Kapitalismus funktioniert oder nicht, was Gemeinschaft ist. Vermutlich beides.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Südkorea schränkt Schulbetrieb wieder stark ein_10:02 Uhr_
> Nach einem starken Anstieg der Coronavirus-Fälle hat Südkorea den Schulbetrieb wieder stark eingeschränkt. Die Grund- und Mittelschulen in und um die besonders betroffene Hauptstadt Seoul dürfen nach einer Anordnung der Regierung jeden Tag nur noch ein Drittel der Kinder zulassen - die anderen bekommen Fernunterricht. Dasselbe gilt für Kindergärten.
> Südkorea war zu Beginn der Coronavirus-Pandemie das am zweitstärksten betroffene Land nach China. Durch strikte Abstandsregeln, umfangreiches Testen und das Nachverfolgen von Kontakten konnte der Ausbruch aber unter Kontrolle gebracht werden - die Zahl der Neuinfektionen ging deutlich zurück.



Soviel zu alles rettenden Apps, Masken und vernünftigen Leuten...




cryon1c schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Fall.
> Was machste mit den Künstlern die aus nicht so wohlhabenden und sozial ausgerichteten Ecken kommen?



Das gleiche wie immer: Sie in produktive Tätigkeiten oder auf die Straße zwingen. Kunst ist halt ein Luxus, den sich eine Gesellschaft leisten wollen muss und in einer Rezession will sie das nicht. Es ist hart und eigentlich will man es vielen sympathischen Leuten nicht antun, aber wer Träumen hinterrennt, kommt halt oft nichts an. Das galt auch schon ohne Corona - die meisten Leute, die Künstler werden wollen, können nie davon leben. Jetzt sind es eben noch ein paar mehr und es trifft auch einige, die sich zwischendurch Hoffnung machen konnten, es "geschafft zu haben". Aber das hat man als Selbstständiger, und somit auch als Künstler, eben erst, wenn man Reserven für wenigstens 1-2 Jahre plus Altersvorsorge anlegen kann. Alles andere ist nur prekäres Schuften in der Hoffnung auf die gute Fee. (Okay: In manchen Fällen, die den Durchbruch schaffen, aber einfach alles verpulvern statt sich für schlechte Zeiten zu wapnen, ist es auch einfach nur Dummheit.)



> Gerade Musik ist international, es gibt nur einen Weg sie wirklich zu unterstützen - zahlreich auf Konzerten erscheinen! Und das sollte man bitte sehr auch tun dürfen, ich kann 100-200€ im Monat für Konzerte ausgeben und würde dies auch tun, wenn man es nicht verbieten würde...



Mittlerweile gibt es so viele Ausnahmeregeln... Ich würde sagen: Wenn du es hinbekommst, ein Konzept für ein Event mit 1,5 m Mindestabstand einschließlich An- und Abreise aufzustellen, bekommst du das in spätestens 3 Wochen auch genehmigt. Mit der richtigen Lobby hintendran auch heute schon. Die Luftfahrtprofiteure haben ja sogar schon durchgeboxt, 700 Leute mit je 1,5 cm Abstand zusammenzuquetschen. Einfachere (und verantwortungslose) Alternative in diesem Rahmen: Miete eine Antonov oder was anderes mit hohem Innenraum, schraub eine Truppentransport-Sitzgarnitur rein und baue eine Bühne in der Nase auf. Fertig ist deine Konzert-Location, in-flight-Entertainment ist erlaubt.

Und so heiß, wie die Leute deiner Meinung nach auf Corona-Partys mit Live-DJ sind, sollte es auch kein Problem sein, die Mehrkosten für diesen Aufwand durch höhere Tickets wieder reinzubekommen. Wenn du schnell bist, hast du ja quasi ein Monopol und die Top-Acts auch nur die Wahl "für dessen Mini-Angebot arbeiten oder gar nicht".


Wer nach dem Höhepunkt einer Krise keine Gewinnchancen sieht, sollte Angestellter werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- in der Automobilindustrie arbeiten deutlich weniger Menschen. wieso aber wird dann für die Autoindustrie so viel getan?
> Verstehe ich nicht.



Das versteht keiner. Naja - fast keiner. Man muss halt wirklich Experte für Autos, Industrie oder Politik sein. Da gibt es einige Spezialisten, die das verstehen. Muss ich sagen, wer deren Spezialistengehälter zahlt? 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Krankenkassen haben sich ja wegen einmalige  corona Prämie für die  pflegekräfte   quer gestellt , was glaubst du was die bei  täglich Millionen tests machen werden
> 
> Btw bin gespannt ob die Arbeitgeber die 500 Euro zahlen werden Von 1500



Täglich Millionen braucht es eigentlich nicht. Wir haben schon einige Regionen mit offiziellen 0 Infektionsquoten. Wenn man die einmal komplett durchtestet (und zwar mit Probennahmen innerhalb von 1-2-3 Tagen), damit sich alle einmal sicher sein können, dass das Virus (gerade) gar nicht im Land ist, dann würde das sehr viel Sicherheit bringen. Klar wäre das Ergebnis 10 Tage später nicht mehr aktuell, aber wenn es keine Hotspots in der Nachbarschaft gibt, aus der hunderte Infektionen eingeschleppt werden können, dann ist die Sache reine Mathematik: Kommen je Woche fünf Infektionen von außen rein und bei einem aufgrund der reduzierten Maßnahmen (Abstand, Händewaschen, keine Swingerclubs und Massendiscos würden die meisten sicherlich freiwillig weiter praktizieren) auf 3 reduzierten R werden daraus dann nach zwei Wochen 15 (5*3+5neue), nach drei Wochen 50, nach vier Wochen 155. Das wäre, wenn wir von ganzen Regionen sprechen, immer noch praktisch nichts. Es reicht also wenn ganze Bundesländer einmal pro Monat geprüft werden können. Mit (durch diese Maßnahmen) sinkenden Gesamtfallzahlen würden die Abstände in Zukunft weiter wachsen: Wir hatten die ersten Infektionen im Januar und trotz Zustrom aus mehreren massiven Hotspots und Karneval hat es bis Mitte März gedauert, ehe die Kacke am dampfen war. Wären Mitte Februar flächendeckende Tests möglich gewesen und durchgelaufen, hätte es gereicht, die Infizierten unter Quarantäne zu stellen und es wäre überhaupt nicht zu einer Epidemie in Deutschland gekommen. Diesen Zustand können wir wieder erreichen und der Testaufwand wäre praktikabel und finanzierbar.

Aber kommen sehe ich das auch nicht. Schließlich sind die Finanziers in dem Fall nicht diejenigen, die am stärksten unter Lockdowns leiden und auch der Teil der Bevölkerung, für den "Abstand halten im Supermarkt" schon unmöglich ist, würde nicht mitmachen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird auch so sein.
> 
> *Jeder vierte Soloselbstständige rechnet mit Aus*
> 
> ...




Überraschend wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass >50% der Soloselbstständigen Prekäre Tagelöhner sein dürften, die als kündigungsfristfreie Billigarbeiter eingesetzt werden.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Stäbchen wird nicht nur wie beim DNA-Test ein wenig im Mund rumgewischt.
> Sondern einmal in die Nase gerammt und dann hinten in den Rachen.
> 
> Wobei man dann natürlich auch die menschliche DNA auch mit dabei hat und analysieren könnte. Die PCR dafür funktioniert in den gleichen Geräten, man muss bloß die auf eine Reagenz mit anderen Primern wechseln.
> Auf so eine Verschwörungstherorie ist interessanterweise noch keiner gekommen.



Wäre auch bescheuert (:idee: okay, dann hätte sie erst recht jemand aufstellen müssen). PCR ist nichts weiter als eine Probenaufbereitung, die eigentlichen Tests basieren auf einem künstlichen Komplementärfragment, dass dir ganz einfach sagt "die gesuchte Sequenz ist enthalten". Für eine Genomanalyse brauchst du dagegen Sequenzierer, die dir die gesamte DNA entschlüsseln. Ist zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr ein so großer Akt, wie in den 90ern zu Zeiten des Human Genome Projects, aber für 80 Millionen Menschen trotzdem ein extremer und alles andere als günstiger Kraftakt.

Außerdem bestünden die gleichen Möglichkeiten auch bei jeder anderen Untersuchung mit Probennahme und ich würde mal schätzen, dass über 80% der deutschen mindestens einmal im Jahrzehnt irgendwo eine Blutprobe abgeben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Regelmäßige Tests sollten Personen vorbehalten bleiben, die selbst besonders exponiert sind und/oder mit Risikopersonen-/gruppen arbeiten; sowie für hinreichende Verdachtsfälle und für Personen, für die bestimmte Maßnahmen *tatsächlich* eine unzumutbare Härte bedeuten.



Not-so-fun-fact: Tests für solche beruflich kritischen Personen sind weiterhin nicht regulär vorgesehen. Medizinisches Personal an einer bedeutenden Klinik eines großen Verbundes (Namen werden nicht genannt) "darf" sich mittlerweile auch ohne Symptome im hauseigenen Labor testen lassen. Selbst mit Symptomen "muss" es das nicht (okay, wäre rechtlich veremutlich auch schwierig) und kann weiterhin arbeiten. (Quelle: Eine Person, die besagter Klinik als medizinisches Personal arbeitet. Auf der Corona-Station...)




Poulton schrieb:


> Dann verbietet man halt endlich mal den Krankenkassen, dass sie die Kosten für Homöopathie übernehmen. Dann stimmt das auch mit den Kohlen. Für so einen Käse ist Geld da, nur weil irgendwelche Vegan-Kreuzfahrer, Streamer und Masernparty-Jünger da eine "Nachfrage" erzeugen und im Namen des heiligen Wettbewerbs zwischen den GKV...



Auch wenn ich erklärter Feind von Quacksalbern bin: Die Homöpathie-auf-Kassenkosten-Debatte ist maßloß übertrieben. Erstmal zahlen die Krankenkassen auch jede Menge anderen Scheiß mit fragwürdigem Nutzen (selbst vieles medizinisch basiertes wird nahezu sinnlos, wenn beispielsweise genesungsbegleitende Übugen wegen ausgebuchter Termine erst ein halbes Jahr später stattfinden) und dann hilft Homöphatie tatsächlich. Nicht, weil sie irgend eine medizinische Wirkung hätte, sondern einfach weil Placebos eben oft dafür sorgen, dass sich Menschen besser fühlen. Homöpahten für ihre Lügen gelt zu geben, kotzt mich zwar an, und die Krankenkassen sollten ihre Kunden aufklären, anstatt sogar mit und für Homöpathie zu werben. Aber rein von den Ausgaben her ist es allemal vorzuziehen, wenn Hans Peter mit seinem grippalen Effekt den Arzt solange nervt, bis der ihm Kugelzucker verschreibt, als wenn er ihn solange nervt, bis er ein Antibiotikarezept bekommt. Wirken tut nämlich beides nichts, aber der Zucker hat wenigstens kaum Nebenwirkungen.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Update aus Österreich:*
> Zahlen weiter sind weiter niedrig - wegen der Masken, Abstands und Hygienemaßnahmen.
> Aber leider ist auch hier bei uns, die Regierung inzwischen
> auf den allgemeinen Lockerungs-Zug aufgesprungen



Hey: Ihr habt doch damit angefangen, alles mögliche wieder aufzumachen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre auch bescheuert (:idee: okay, dann hätte sie erst recht jemand aufstellen müssen). PCR ist nichts weiter als eine Probenaufbereitung, die eigentlichen Tests basieren auf einem künstlichen Komplementärfragment, dass dir ganz einfach sagt "die gesuchte Sequenz ist enthalten". Für eine Genomanalyse brauchst du dagegen Sequenzierer, die dir die gesamte DNA entschlüsseln. Ist zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr ein so großer Akt, wie in den 90ern zu Zeiten des Human Genome Projects, aber für 80 Millionen Menschen trotzdem ein extremer und alles andere als günstiger Kraftakt.



Ich meine jetzt mit DNA-Analyse keine Sequenzierung, sondern die PCR mit den normalen Primern für die STRs, die standardmäßig in Deutschland zum Einsatz kommen. 

BKA  -  DNA-Analytik

Hier ist es genauer erklärt:
https://rechtsmedizin.med.uni-rosto...11._Forensische_Genetik_Lindner_2015-2016.pdf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (29. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey: Ihr habt doch damit angefangen, alles mögliche wieder aufzumachen.



Aber nur weil unsere Nachbarländer unbedingt österreichische Sommer-Urlauber wollen


----------



## Sverre (29. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> um das vorauszuschicken, ich halte von Globoli gar nichts, auch von keinem Heilpraktiker der nur damit hantiert, allerdings halte ich von Hausärzten, die nicht gleich immer die Keule in Form von Antibiotika herausholen eine ganze Menge. Die letzten 30 Jahrre hatte ich genau 2 Antibiotikatherapien, einmal wegen einer schweren Mittelohrentzündung und einer schweren Mandelentzündung, die beide mit "normalen" Medikamenten nicht beizukommen war, was immer zuerst versucht wurde.
> Insoweit fühle ich mich einigermaßen gut gerüstet, falls mich doch mal ein heftiges Bakterium trifft, das sich bei mir keine Resistenzen gebildet haben, die Behandlungen waren auch immer schön 10 Jahre auseinander.



Die Aussage des Textes ist falsch.

Falls dich irgendwann ein heftiges multiresistendes Bakterium erwischt, kann es dich evtl. töten.
Dabei ist es egal ob du bis dahin 2...5..100 Antibiotikatherapien hinter dir hattest.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Die sind auch auf Fleisch und Gemüse drauf. 

Antibiotika in Lebensmitteln: Resistente Keime lauern nicht nur im Fleisch | BR Wissen


----------



## Sverre (29. Mai 2020)

@Don-71

Es geht um den Satz: 

Insoweit fühle ich mich einigermaßen gut gerüstet, falls mich doch mal ein heftiges Bakterium trifft, das sich bei mir keine Resistenzen gebildet haben, die Behandlungen waren auch immer schön 10 Jahre auseinander.

Macht keinen Sinn, Zukunft-> ..."falls mich doch mal ein heftiges Bakterium trifft"

Sinn würde machen:
"Ich habe in meinem Leben 2 Antibiotikatherapien komplett zu Ende gemacht 
und hoffe das sich keine resistenten Bakterien dabei in mir gebildet haben,
 welche ich verteilt habe, die wiederum nun andere Menschen gefährden.

  Ach versuche ich, wenn möglich, auf Antibiotika zu verzichten."

RKI Text bitte auch verstehn:
Was sind Antibiotika-Resistenzen und wie entstehen sie?

Bakterien verfügen über die natürliche Fähigkeit, sich gegen Antibiotika, die von anderen Mikro*organismen (wie z.B. Pilzen) produziert werden, zu schützen. So kommen Antibiotika*resistenzen ganz natürlich in der Umwelt vor. Sie entstehen durch natürliche Mutationen im Erbgut der Bakterien oder durch Aufnahme von Resistenz*genen aus der Umgebung, die Bakterien unter*einander austauschen und dabei weiter*geben. Bakterien können mehrere Resistenz*gene aufnehmen, die sie gegen verschiedene Antibio*tika schützen. So entstehen mehrfach- bzw. multi*resistente Erreger (MRE), die einer Vielzahl von Antibiotika widerstehen können.

Durch den Einsatz von Antibio*tika entsteht ein Selek*tions*druck: Bakterien*stämme, die eine Resistenz gegenüber dem Antibio*tikum besitzen, überleben, können sich weiter vermehren und ausbreiten. Wenn Anti*biotika zu oft, über einen zu langen Zeitraum oder unsach*gemäß angewandt werden, begünstigt das die Entstehung und Verbreitung von resistenten Erregern. Ein wichtiger Ansatz zur Verringerung von Antibiotika*resistenzen ist daher der gezielte Einsatz von Antibiotika.


----------



## fipS09 (30. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe beziehst du dich auf das RKI und es ist richtig und wenn ich mich genauso auf das RKI beziehe, ist der Text falsch?!
> Das kann sich ja dir erschließen, mir eher nicht!



Ich glaube er will darauf hinaus das wenig Antibiotika zu nehmen nicht speziell dich schützt. 

Die Bakterien müssen ja nicht in dir zur Resistenz mutieren, du kannst auch bereits resistente Bakterien durch andere bekommen, weil der Rest der Menschheit (zumindest in Deutschland) zu oft Antibiotika nimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Es liegt weniger an denen, die der Mensch nimmt, sondern an denen die in Tieren und in der Umwelt (durch Abwässer/Gülle) landen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2020)

Und deine Abwässer landen nicht in der Umwelt? Im Menschen ist die Gefahr, dass für den Menschen gefährliche Erreger zugegen sind höher und auch die Weitergabe an den Menschen ist wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Kelemvor (30. Mai 2020)

Ich denke es geht ihm eher darum das für Menschen als Reserveantibiotika  in der Viehzucht prophylaktisch verfüttert werden. 
So weit ich weiß ist dem immer noch kein Riegel vorgeschoben worden.

Also, was nützt es Antibiotika beim Menschen zu reduzieren wenn es in der Viezucht wie Lutschbonbon verabreicht wird?

Einsatz von Antibiotika in der Tierzucht nur teilweise zurückgegangen

neuere Infos habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, ich finds krank das sich da nichts tut.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> ich finds krank das sich da nichts tut.



Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, solange
Lebensmittel derart verramscht werden.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und deine Abwässer landen nicht in der Umwelt?



Aber da sind deutlich weniger Antibiotika drin, als in den ungefilterten Indrustrieabwässern der Pharmabuden in Indien. Antibiotika in indischem Abwasser: Es stinkt gewaltig | tagesschau.de


Edit:
Studien zur Corona-Verbreitung: Die "Superspreader" sind entscheidend | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/superspreader-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Virologe Christian Drosten empfiehlt in diesem Zusammenhang, an der einen oder anderen Stelle über einen Strategiewechsel nachzudenken. "Wenn wir einen Fall entdeckt haben, müssen wir verstärkt schauen, hatte der in der letzten Zeit eine Sozialsituation, die verdächtig ist im Hinblick auf ein 'Superspreading Event'", so der Berliner Virologe. "Wenn der Infizierte in so einer Verdachtssituation war, muss man alle Personen, die ebenfalls in dieser Verdachtssituation gewesen sind, als infiziert betrachten und sofort isolieren." Auf Testergebnisse der Kontaktpersonen zu warten, hieße wertvolle Zeit zu verlieren.




Großveranstaltungen, Konzerte und Partys bleiben damit noch längere Zeit verboten.

Studie zu Ischgl: Apres-Ski - eine Party für das Virus | tagesschau.de
Corona-Ausbruch: Bremerhaven rechnet mit dreistelliger Fallzahl - buten un binnen


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (30. Mai 2020)

So. 
Inzwischen ist die *6 Millionen-Grenze* bei den bestätigten Erkrankungen überschritten worden.
Knapp *370.000 Menschen sind (offiziell)  gestorben* und *2.7 Millionen sind als wieder gesund* eingestuft.

Dazu kommt dann noch die Dunkelziffer, die je nach Land und Region, Stadt, Gemeinde unterschiedlich hoch sein kann.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Wobei 30% davon alleine in den USA sind.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2020)

In D sind es 8600 Tote in den knapp 3 Monaten seit Anfang.
Also ~4% von den "Durchschnittstoten" im gleichen Zeitraum.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Mai 2020)

Corona-Ausbruch in Goettingen - Mehr als 100 Tests | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Braunschweig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2020)

@JoM79:
Corona tötet nicht sofort nach Infektion. Nennenswerte Sterblichkeit verzeichnen wird seit Ende April, wobei dank der Maßnahmen bis Mitte Mai wieder zurückgegangen ist. Dazwischen liegen nicht drei Monate, sondern 7 Wochen und in denen gab es (30.3. bis 17.5.) 7436 Tote - immerhin 6% mehr als 2019 insgesamt.

Wer denkt, dass sei wenig, sollte mal hochrechnen. Wenn in einer eigentlich stabilen Bevölkerung 6% zusätzliche Sterblichkeit hinzukommen, reicht das für eine Halbierung der Bevölkerungsgröße innerhalb von 11 Jahren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Mai 2020)

Bei uns in der Einrichtung haben sich zum Glück alle Verdachtsfälle (bis auf einen Wachmann, der aber quasi keinen Kontakt zu irgendwem hatte), als falscher Alarm herausgestellt. Kurzzeitig habe ich auch schon befürchtet, in Quarantäne zu müssen. Puhhh.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2020)

Es geht so schnell wieder los:

Corona-Massenausbruch in Goettingen? UEber 100 Menschen werden ueberprueft | Goettingen


----------



## Lotto (30. Mai 2020)

Tja was soll man dazu sagen.
Soweit ich weiß sind Familienfeiern von Großfamilien immer noch nicht erlaubt. Auch bei dem Gottesdiensten der Baptistengemeindein Frankfurt am 10.05 sollten eigentlich Abstandregeln und Mundschutz Pflicht sein, trotzdem haben sich dort über 200 infiziert.
In beiden Fällen muss man einfach sagen: es wurde massiv gegen bestehende Corona-Regelungen verstoßen.

Ein "es geht so schnell wieder los" ist also fehl am Platz.
Die Leute sind einfach nur zu sorglos und halten sich einfach nicht mehr so strikt dran wie noch vor einigen Wochen. Heute wieder beim Bäcker: in der Schlange draußen waren 0,5m Abstand normal. Masken haben nur 50% getragen, die andere Hälfte hat sie in der Hand gehalten und erst beim Betreten der Bäckerei aufgesetzt. Am Obststand neben der Bäckerei hatte niemand der Kunden überhaupt einen Mundschutz an (wahrscheinlich weil es ja "draußen" ist).

Bei uns auf der Arbeit sind mittlerweile auch alle Regeln obsolet. Vor allem die Leute die vorher im Home-Office waren sind Null sensibilisiert. Keiner  hält irgendwelche Abstände ein, die Türen werden wieder geschlossen, so dass jeder diese angrabschen muss, desinfinziert wird kaum noch,...

Eine zweite Welle ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Auch bei dem Gottesdiensten der Baptistengemeindein Frankfurt am 10.05 sollten eigentlich Abstandregeln und Mundschutz Pflicht sein, trotzdem haben sich dort über 200 infiziert.



Abstand allein reicht bei diesen SuperSpreaderEvents aufgrund er Aerosole anscheinend nicht aus.

Studien zur Corona-Verbreitung: Die "Superspreader" sind entscheidend | tagesschau.de


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @JoM79:
> Corona tötet nicht sofort nach Infektion. Nennenswerte Sterblichkeit verzeichnen wird seit Ende April, wobei dank der Maßnahmen bis Mitte Mai wieder zurückgegangen ist. Dazwischen liegen nicht drei Monate, sondern 7 Wochen und in denen gab es (30.3. bis 17.5.) 7436 Tote - immerhin 6% mehr als 2019 insgesamt.
> 
> Wer denkt, dass sei wenig, sollte mal hochrechnen. Wenn in einer eigentlich stabilen Bevölkerung 6% zusätzliche Sterblichkeit hinzukommen, reicht das für eine Halbierung der Bevölkerungsgröße innerhalb von 11 Jahren.



Das Problem dabei ist aber, sind es wirklich 6% zusätzlich? 
Niemand kann sagen, wie hoch der Anteil derer ist, die sowieso in der Zeit verstorben wären.
Gehen wir mal von zusätzlichen 6% aus, das wären 600.000 in 11 Jahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Abstand allein reicht bei diesen SuperSpreaderEvents aufgrund er Aerosole anscheinend nicht aus.
> 
> Studien zur Corona-Verbreitung: Die "Superspreader" sind entscheidend | tagesschau.de



Die Logik ist eher umgekehrt: Der Abstand reicht allgemein nicht aus und wenn man zulässt, dass sich ausreichende Mengen Aerosole mit Viren in einem Raum bilden, hat man dann halt ein Superspreaderevent. Deswegen ist es imho auch bescheuert, "superspreader" als gefährlich zu bezeichnen. Klar, Fälle wie die zweite Welle in Südkorea, wo eine einzelne Person ein halbes dutzend Locations in wenigen Stunden infiziert, sind teilweise durch das Verhalten der Person begründet. Aber die meisten Superspreads, die wir bislang hatten, waren Einzelveranstaltungen bei denen sich die Infektiösen stink normal, zum Teil sogar relativ vorsichtig (gemessen am allgemeinen Sicherheitsniveau, nicht gemessen am Bedarf) verhalten haben, was aber unter den Bedingungen der Veranstaltung einfach nicht ausreichte.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist aber, sind es wirklich 6% zusätzlich?
> Niemand kann sagen, wie hoch der Anteil derer ist, die sowieso in der Zeit verstorben wären.
> Gehen wir mal von zusätzlichen 6% aus, das wären 600.000 in 11 Jahren.



Ich seh gerade, bei den 11 Jahren hatte ich einen bescheuerten Fehler in der Prognose. 6% mehr Sterblichkeit gegenüber Steady State sind noch lange keine 6% effektive Sterblichkeit. Sondern, bei einer durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung von 75 Jahren nur 1/75tel davon.


Bezüglich "zusätzlich": Das ist reine Statistik. Von 83149300 Personen hätten binnen 49 Tagen 129313 sterben sollen. In einer zufälligen Untergruppe von 7436 Personen wären das also gerade mal 11,6 Personen. Natürlich ist "Corona Tote" keine ganz zufällige Gruppe, weil alte Menschen eher daran sterben und alte Menschen auch eher so sterben. Aber auch für den durchschnittlichen Rentner ist es nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass seine restliche Lebenszeit Ende März noch exakt 1 bis 49 Tage betrug. Wie schon mehrfach dargelegt ist die Risikogruppe, die gehäuft stirbt, ziemlich groß. Ein Drittel der Bevölkerung hat im Schnitt aber noch rund ein Drittel seiner Lebenserwartung vor sich, gegen diese Jahrzehnte sind 49 Tage nichts.

Genauere Angaben werden wir vermutlich erst sehr viel später machen können, je nach sorgfältig der Forschung nie.  Betrachtungen anhand der Gesamtsterblichkeit für März werden zwar bald vorliegen (oder tun es schon?), aber da muss man ja umgekehrt die durch das veränderte Verhalten vermiedene Tode abziehen. Also "zusätzliche Corona-Mortalität" = "Mortalität in Corona-Zeiten" - "normale Mortalität" + "durch Corona-Reaktionen reduzierte Mortalität". Beispielsweise haben wir Verkehrstote dramatisch reduziert, die Grippewelle vorzeitig abgebrochen, Sportunfälle praktisch auf null gebracht, Gefährungen bei der Arbeit sind für einige Berufsgruppen weggefallen oder stark gesunken, etc.. Schwer einzuschätzen werden sicherlich typische Risiken wie z.B. Herzinfarkte sein, die "zu Hause" sowohl niedriger als auch höher als in der bisherigen Normalität sein könnten und die Auswirkungen auf das Medizinsystem - viele Operationen wurden verschoben, das reduziert die Möglichkeit für Arztfehler, aber auch die für schnelle Eingriffe wenn sich Anlässe ergeben.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verkehrstote dramatisch reduziert



Ist mit -1/3 wirklich deutlich weniger:
Unfallstatistik im Maerz: Weniger Verkehrstote wegen Corona | tagesschau.de

Allerdings nicht nachhaltig: Liveblog vom 29.05.2020 zum Nachlesen: New York plant Lockerungen ab Juni | tagesschau.de

*Autounfälle fast wieder auf Normalniveau*

_10:47 Uhr_
Die Deutschen haben nach Erkenntnissen der R+V Versicherung während der Ausgangsbeschränkungen nur kurz auf das Auto verzichtet. "Wir hatten nur zwei Drittel der üblichen Schadenmeldungen - allerdings nur zwei Wochen lang", sagt Rico Kretschmer, Abteilungsleiter Schadenmanagement bei R+V.
Im Mai hätten die Unfallzahlen wieder annähernd Normalniveau erreicht. Viele Pendler seien aus Angst vor Ansteckung von Bus und Bahn auf das Auto umgestiegen und führen damit mehr als vorher. "Wenn dann noch viele Urlauber auf Flugreisen verzichten und mit dem Auto Ferien in Deutschland machen, könnte das dazu führen, dass wir im Verlauf der Lockerungen sogar mehr Schäden bekommen als vor Corona."



Edit:
Corona-Ausbruch in Goettingen: Schon 36 Personen infiziert | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Braunschweig


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juni 2020)

Die Zerstörung der Presse (Rezo ja lol ey - YouTube)



Edit: In dem Video geht es unter anderem um das Thema Fake-News, warum die Presse so einen "schlechten Ruf" hat, und wie genau sowas den Verschwörungstheoretikern (Stichwort Corona ist nur eine normale Erkältung/Corona gibt es nicht, Bill Gates hat Corona Konstruiert) in die Hände spielt.

Edit2: Weil selber Infos Googeln heutzutage ja nicht mehr in ist:

Chapeau, Rezo, auch wenn es wehtut

&#8222;Ekelhaft und menschenfeindlich&#8220;: Rezo legt sich mit dem Axel-Springer-Verlag an - Medien - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel

Medienkritik von Rezo - Die Zerstoerung der Presse

Youtuber Rezo übt schonungslose Medienkritik 

Die Zerstörung der Presse": Dieses Mal kritisiert Rezo deutsche Medien

YouTuber Rezo meldet sich mit harter Presse-Kritik zurück


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2020)

Hauptsache Versicherungen schütten Millionen Euro an Dividenden an Aktionäre aus, aber die Auszahlung der von Unternehmen abgeschlossenen Betriebsschließungsversicherungen werden mit fadenscheinigsten Ausreden abgelehnt.
Schmieriger Neoliberalismus, in Coronazeiten at its best:

*Corona-Krise in der Gastronomie - wie Versicherungen mauern / Frontal21 / ZDFheute Nachrichten*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7x_xxSZBvBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 8min 44sek



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Zerstörung der Presse (Rezo ja lol ey - YouTube)



Ich finde es  auffällig wie du als Moderator einfach immer wieder regelmäßig unkommentierte Links zu Videos in den Thread spamst.
Gut zu wissen das Forenregeln für manche Moderatoren scheinbar keine Gültigkeit besitzen, oder nur die worauf sie gerade "bock haben" sich auch daran zu halten...


----------



## seahawk (1. Juni 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Zerstörung der Presse (Rezo ja lol ey - YouTube)



Glaubst Du ich habe eine Stunde Lebenszeit für das über? Seit wann machen bunte Haare und ein Youtube Channel einen zum qualifizierten kompetenten Kritiker der Presse?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Glaubst Du ich habe eine Stunde Lebenszeit für das über? Seit wann machen bunte Haare und ein Youtube Channel einen zum qualifizierten kompetenten Kritiker der Presse?


Hauptsache du fällst ein Urteil, ohne es dir vorher anzusehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hauptsache du fällst ein Urteil, ohne es dir vorher anzusehen.


Er hat nur das Urteil gefällt, dass ihn bestimmte Themen und Protagonisten nicht interessieren. Was ist daran nun besonders? Eine Stunde Lebenszeit ist für einen Sterblichen eine Menge


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn du das so interpretieren magst.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2020)

In Berlin scheint man das Virus bereits komplett verdrängt zu haben. Berlin: Tausende nehmen an Demo auf dem Landwehrkanal teil - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2020)

So kann man "die Kurve der Dummheit" aber nicht flach halten.


----------



## Godslayer666 (1. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Er hat nur das Urteil gefällt, dass ihn bestimmte Themen und Protagonisten nicht interessieren. Was ist daran nun besonders? Eine Stunde Lebenszeit ist für einen Sterblichen eine Menge


Zwischen nicht interessieren - was man auch so äußern kann - und diffamieren - "seid wann machen bunte Haare und ein Youtube Channel einen zum qualifizierten kompetenten Kritiker der Presse - gibt es einen erheblichen Unterschied. 
Aber ich muss dem beipflichten, dass es eine Unart ist - wenn das Thema nicht extra dafür spezifiziert ist - Videos, gerade "lange", kommentarlos zu posten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Zwischen nicht interessieren - was man auch so äußern kann - und diffamieren - "seid wann machen bunte Haare und ein Youtube Channel einen zum qualifizierten kompetenten Kritiker der Presse - gibt es einen erheblichen Unterschied.
> Aber ich muss dem beipflichten, dass es eine Unart ist - wenn das Thema nicht extra dafür spezifiziert ist - Videos, gerade "lange", kommentarlos zu posten.



Letzteres ist das Problem: Es gibt ein paar Milliarden Videos da draußen und man kann sie schlecht alle ansehen, um sie dann beurteilen zu können. Also geht man nach dem, was man hier als Begleittext dazu geliefert bekommt (nichts) und was man auf den ersten Blick an Besonderheiten erkennen (öh - ne Frisur?). => Ablage P. Posts, die vom Gegenüber verlangen, erstmal auf gut Glück einen halbe Stunde Zeit zu investieren, bringen ein Thema garantiert nicht voran.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juni 2020)

Was man als Qualitätsmerkmal heranziehen kann: Wer einen substanziellen Beitrag/Kommentar zu einem Sachverhalt als Video verfassen kann, *muss* auch in der Lage sein, den groben Inhalt in prägnanter Textform zu präsentieren und *sollte* genau das als Zeichen des Respekts gegenüber seinem Publikum auch tun. Das ist jene formale Kompetenz, deren Fehlen für die inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Sachverhalt nichts Gutes ahnen lässt.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass auch jemand komplett unbedarft ist und das Thema trotzdem zufällig so durchdrungen hat, dass man um den Beitrag nicht herum kommt, aber die Chance dafür ist doch sehr, sehr gering. Und gerade in Sachen Medienkritik darf / sollte / muss man Medienkompetenz beim Kritiker voraussetzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2020)

Ja, wir schaffen das. Wir sind auf dem guten Wege, viele unserer Probleme zu lösen:
- Bald gibt es wieder billiger Wohnungen
- Das Rentenproblem wird entschärft
- ...

*Reproduktionszahl steigt auf 1,2*
Liveblog zum Coronavirus: Empoerung ueber Techno-Party am Wasser in Berlin


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, wir schaffen das. Wir sind auf dem guten Wege, viele unserer Probleme zu lösen:
> - Bald gibt es wieder billiger Wohnungen
> - Das Rentenproblem wird entschärft


Wie kommst du da drauf?
Das Rentenproblem wird sicher nicht entschärft, auch wenn das Virus einige Rentner getroffen hat, die Baby-Boomer kommen teilweise erst noch in die Rente.
Auch die Wohnungen werden sicher nicht billiger, gerade in den Großstädten nicht, da hier immer noch Nachfrage vorhanden ist und diese größer als das Angebot ist.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn die Leute weniger Arbeit haben, können die aber auch nicht in eine teurere Wohnung ziehen. Da geht die Nachfrage also kräftig nach unten. 
Die Städte müssen natürlich Sozialwohnungen bauen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute weniger Arbeit haben, können die aber auch nicht in eine teurere Wohnung ziehen. Da geht die Nachfrage also kräftig nach unten.
> Die Städte müssen natürlich Sozialwohnungen bauen.



Es wird sich zeigen, ob eine eventuell sinkende Nachfrage (da wird sich vor allem die Frage stellen: in welchem Segment des Wohnungs- bzw. Immobilienmarktes?) die seit Jahren geschrumpfte Rentabilität anderer Anlageformen aufwiegen wird oder nicht. Wir haben ja die Situation, dass wir tendenziell immer größere Mengen anlagesuchenden Kapitals haben, andere Anlageformen aber - insbesondere festverzinsliche Papiere - immer weniger abwerfen. Zusammen mit der Verfügbarkeit von mehr oder weniger zinsfreien Krediten hat das zu einem riesigen Immobilienboom geführt, die Preise für die endliche Ressource "Boden" sind entsprechend durch die Decke gegangen. Mein marginaler ökonomischer Sachverstand reicht nicht aus, um da eine Prognose zu treffen. Wird man abwarten müssen.
Ich fürchte aber, dass gerade die Kommunen immer weniger Spielraum haben werden, um eventuell schon angedachte Wiedereinstiege in den sozialen Wohnungsbau tatsächlich umsetzen zu können. Die Pandemie mit ihren direkten Kosten und Einnahmeausfällen wird tiefe Löcher in die öffentlichen Haushalte fressen. Vielleicht wird das sogar zu einer weiteren Privatisierungswelle führen. Z.B. und ironischerweise bei den Krankenhäusern, vielleicht aber auch bei (teils) kommunalen Wohnungsgesellschaften. Und ob man der Versuchung wird widerstehen können, in dieser Situation städtischen Grund und Boden an Investoren zu verkaufen, statt etwa von der bis vor kurzem ja wieder mehr in der Diskussion auftretenden Erbpacht Gebrauch zu machen...


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2020)

Die Geldwäsche läuft jetzt vor allem bei Gewerbeimmobilien. 
Corona in Italien: Wie die Mafia die Krise ausnutzt - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es wird sich zeigen, ob eine eventuell sinkende Nachfrage (da wird sich vor allem die Frage stellen: in welchem Segment des Wohnungs- bzw. Immobilienmarktes?) die seit Jahren geschrumpfte Rentabilität anderer Anlageformen aufwiegen wird oder nicht. Wir haben ja die Situation, dass wir tendenziell immer größere Mengen anlagesuchenden Kapitals haben, andere Anlageformen aber - insbesondere festverzinsliche Papiere - immer weniger abwerfen. Zusammen mit der Verfügbarkeit von mehr oder weniger zinsfreien Krediten hat das zu einem riesigen Immobilienboom geführt, die Preise für die endliche Ressource "Boden" sind entsprechend durch die Decke gegangen. Mein marginaler ökonomischer Sachverstand reicht nicht aus, um da eine Prognose zu treffen. Wird man abwarten müssen.
> Ich fürchte aber, dass gerade die Kommunen immer weniger Spielraum haben werden, um eventuell schon angedachte Wiedereinstiege in den sozialen Wohnungsbau tatsächlich umsetzen zu können. Die Pandemie mit ihren direkten Kosten und Einnahmeausfällen wird tiefe Löcher in die öffentlichen Haushalte fressen. Vielleicht wird das sogar zu einer weiteren Privatisierungswelle führen. Z.B. und ironischerweise bei den Krankenhäusern, vielleicht aber auch bei (teils) kommunalen Wohnungsgesellschaften. Und ob man der Versuchung wird widerstehen können, in dieser Situation städtischen Grund und Boden an Investoren zu verkaufen, statt etwa von der bis vor kurzem ja wieder mehr in der Diskussion auftretenden Erbpacht Gebrauch zu machen...



Das Problem ist, dass der Immobilienboom eben, wie von dir beschrieben, allein auf (von Merkel & Co auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit an einen kleinen Kreis von Betuchten verschenktes) Geld basiert, dass IRGEND eine Anlagemöglichkeit sucht. Könnten genausogut Edelmetalle, Porzellanpuppen oder Eierlöffel sein. Diese Blase wird irgendwann platzen und dann dürften Wohnungen sehr schnell sehr günstig werden (und wieder ein paar Leute -erfolgreich- um Hilfen betteln, weil sich ein Teil ihrer Millionen in Luft auflöst). Corona hat das, obwohl jetzt noch mehr von unserem Geld an Fonds und Konzerne verschenkt wird, wahrscheinlicher gemacht, denn wegbrechende Dividenden wegen zahlungsfähiger Mieter sind ein naheliegender Anstoß, der die ersten zum Verkauf bringen könnte.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2020)

Oder weil die aktuellen Mieter die Miete aussetzen müssen. 
Dazu man noch die Mietpreisbreme, wenn also jemand verstirbt, kann man die alte Wohnung nicht so teuer weiter vermieten.


Edit: Liveblog zum Nachlesen: ++ Mehr als 100.000 Tote in den USA ++ | tagesschau.de



> *Zahl der Toten in den USA steigt auf 104.396*
> 
> _21:40 Uhr_
> Die Zahl der Virus-Toten in den USA steigt nach Angaben der Behörde CDC um 696 auf 104.396. Die Zahl der bestätigten Infizierten legt um 26.177 auf rund 1,787 Millionen zu.
> ...




Nun ist nur die Frage, ob die OPs während der Infektion stattfanden, oder schon, als die Leute eigentlich wieder gesund waren. Könnte aber durchaus mit einer höheren Blutungsneigung durch die geschädigten Gefäße zusammenhängen. Covid-19-Schaeden jenseits der Lunge: Der Angriff des Coronavirus auf die Blutgefaesse - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Wobei durch die überschießenden Abwehrmaßnahmen des Körpers dann sogar das Gegenteil der Fall sein kann, bzw. in der Realität der Fall zu scheinen ist:


			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/covid-19-schaeden-jenseits-der-lunge-der-angriff-des-coronavirus-auf-die-blutgefaesse/25823834.html schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Virus erst die Lunge so weit geschädigt, dass es in die Blutbahn gerät, kann es seine Arbeit dort fortsetzen, und dafür sorgen, dass sich auch die Blutgefäße entzünden. Das führt zum einen zu einer noch stärkeren Abwehrreaktion, die unter Umständen in dem von vielen Ärzten gefürchteten Zytokinsturm enden kann, bei dem das Abwehrsystem vollkommen unkontrolliert zu arbeiten beginnt und nicht mehr das Virus, sondern den eigenen Körper bekämpft.
> 
> Zum anderen sorgt es dafür, dass die Blutgerinnungskaskade einsetzt, die eigentlich dafür da ist, Wunden zu schließen. Übereinstimmend schreiben Mediziner davon, dass sie hohe Konzentrationen von Gerinnungsfaktoren im Blut messen, wenn Patienten schwer krank sind.





> Bestätigt werden diese frühen Beobachtungen nun unter anderem durch erste Obduktionsstudien aus Hamburg. Eigentlich wollten die Rechtsmediziner vom Uniklinikum Eppendorf (UKE) warten, bis sie deutlich mehr - vielleicht zwanzig oder fünfzig - Verstorbene untersucht haben würden.
> 
> Doch nach nur zwölf Obduktionen entschlossen sie sich, ihre Erkenntnisse in der Fachzeitschrift &#8222;Annals of Internal Medicine&#8220; zu veröffentlichen. Zu bedeutend erschien ihnen das, was sie da sahen, für die weitere Behandlung anderer Erkrankte: Denn sieben von den 12 Obduzierten wiesen Thrombosen auf. Vier von ihnen waren eben auch nicht an Lungenentzündungen, sondern an Lungenembolien verstorben. Diese treten auf, wenn Blutgerinnsel zur Lunge wandern und sich dort festsetzen.
> 
> ...





> Zur Vorbeugung empfehlen Fachgesellschaften, Patienten mit Blutverdünnern zu behandeln. Doch welche Dosierung hier die richtige ist, weiß laut Stavros Konstantinides (Mainz) niemand.




Wobei auch durch Corona-Schäden OPs nötig sind. Oder Patienten sind vor der Infektion mit Corona durch eine OP geschwächt. 
Bsp:


			
				https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/112129/COVID-19-Befall-der-Endothelien-koennte-Multiorganversagen-erklaeren schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Patient, ein 71 Jahre alter Mann, musste nach einer Nierentransplantation Immunsuppressiva einnehmen. Er war 8 Tage nach Beginn von COVID-19 an einem Multiorganversagen gestorben. Die histologischen Untersuchungen zeigen, dass es in den Blutgefäßen von Herz, Niere und Darm zu einer Endotheliitis und Apoptose einzelner Endothelien gekommen war.
> 
> Bei der zweiten Patientin, einer 58 Jahre alten Frau mit Diabetes, Bluthochdruck und Adipositas, war es am 16. Tag der Erkrankung zu einem Mesenterialinfarkt gekommen. Die Frau starb kurz nach der chirurgischen Entfernung des abgestorbenen Darmabschnitts an einem Herzinfarkt. Bei der Autopsie wurde eine Endotheliitis in Lunge, Herz, Niere und Leber, sowie eine Leberzellnekrose entdeckt.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juni 2020)

> Am Pfingstwochenende sind die Corona-Regeln in Köln nach Angaben des Ordnungsamtes «im Großen und Ganzen» eingehalten worden. Es wurden von Freitag bis Sonntag allerdings 108 Verstöße verzeichnet, hieß es am Montag.


108 Verstoesse gegen Corona-Regeln am Wochenende in Koeln | koeln.de

Hm, 108 Verstöße für eine Stadt wie Köln find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel.


Und da es irgendwie doch OT ist:


Spoiler






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres ist das Problem: Es gibt ein  paar Milliarden Videos da draußen und man kann sie schlecht alle  ansehen, um sie dann beurteilen zu können. Also geht man nach dem, was  man hier als Begleittext dazu geliefert bekommt (nichts) und was man auf  den ersten Blick an Besonderheiten erkennen (öh - ne Frisur?). =>  Ablage P. Posts, die vom Gegenüber verlangen, erstmal auf gut Glück  einen halbe Stunde Zeit zu investieren, bringen ein Thema garantiert  nicht voran.


Der Begleittext war der Titel (übersetzt "Medienkritik"), wie so oft bei Only-Verlinkungen von sehr vielen Usern und nicht nur hier im Thread, zu denen es nur den Link bzw. Link-Titel (und keinen weiteren Begleittext) gibt.

Und man muß auch idR keine halbe Stunde investieren, um zu wissen ob ein Thema/Video einen interessiert oder nicht. Bei dem von mir verlinkten Video reichen (neben dem Titel) die ersten ca. 75 Sekunden für einen ganz groben Überblick. Ich empfand das Video als interessant, und weil es auch zum Thema hier passt (Corona, Corona-Fake-News), habe ich es "einfach nur kurz/schnell" hier gepostet. Niemand ist verpflichtet das Video anzuschauen, oder auch nur den Link anzuklicken, wenn er seiner Meinung nach zu wenig "Begleittext" dazu bekommt. Einfach ignorieren oder nicht anklicken. Klingt komplizierter als es ist.

Übrigens: Man kann auf YouTube (sowie vielen anderen Portalen) mit den   Pfeiltasten ein Video - je nachdem wie interessant/uninteressant man es   findet - in einem Bruchteil der eigentlichen Laufzeit anschauen. Schon   mit erhöhter Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit lassen sich bis zu 50% (und  mehr)  sparen, sogar ohne Inhalte zu überspringen. So bekommt man in der  gleichen Zeit deutlich mehr Infos direkt aus dem Video, als aus  irgendeinem Begleittext - außer der Text ist eine exakte und  ausführliche Inhaltsangabe. Dazu kommt, dass der geübte Multitasker ein  Video im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann, während er im Vordergrund  andere Dinge macht (zb. in Foren posten).

Aber vermutlich muß man ein professioneller VoD-Konsument  (Internetz-Junkie) sein, um auf diesem Weg Informationen konsumieren zu  können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mahoy schrieb:


> Was man als Qualitätsmerkmal heranziehen kann: Wer   einen substanziellen Beitrag/Kommentar zu einem Sachverhalt als Video   verfassen kann, *muss* auch in der Lage sein, den groben Inhalt in   prägnanter Textform zu präsentieren und *sollte* genau das als Zeichen   des Respekts gegenüber seinem Publikum auch tun. Das ist jene formale   Kompetenz, deren Fehlen für die inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem   Sachverhalt nichts Gutes ahnen lässt.
> 
> Es kann natürlich sein, dass auch jemand komplett unbedarft ist und das   Thema trotzdem zufällig so durchdrungen hat, dass man um den Beitrag   nicht herum kommt, aber die Chance dafür ist doch sehr, sehr gering. Und   gerade in Sachen Medienkritik darf / sollte / muss man Medienkompetenz   beim Kritiker voraussetzen.


Beim ersten überfliegen deines Textes dachte ich du meinst mich, bis ich gesehen habe dass du den Ersteller des Videobeitrages meinst. Und zum Thema "Medienkompetenz" möchte ich mal kurz Wiki zitieren: "Medienkompetenz bezeichnet die Fähigkeit, Medien und ihre Inhalte den eigenen Zielen und Bedürfnissen entsprechend sachkundig zu nutzen." Damit ist natürlich auch der Konsum gemeint.

Und heutzutage ist es den "Konsumenten" in vielen Bereichen viel wichtiger wer und wie jemand Informationen verbreitet, als die Frage nach dem exakten Was. Deswegen ist für sehr viele Zuschauer/"Power-Konsumenten" eine Inhaltsangabe über den Titel hinaus gar nicht wichtig, weil das Medium selbst (Video/Autio/Text) den "Begleittext" idR schon am Anfang des Videos/Beitrages liefert. Und manche User wissen sogar schon anhand der Frisur oder der Haarfarbe, oder weil es sich um einen YouTuber handelt, dass der Ersteller des Videos über keine Kompetenz verfügt - und damit das Video uninteressant ist - selbst wenn es über einen aussagekräftige Begleittext verfügt hätte.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die meisten "VoD-Info-Videos" im Internetz angeschaut werden, ohne dass der  Zuschauer vorher in die Videobeschreibung schaut.


Übrigens reichen 4 Sekunden googeln, und man hat so viele Infos zu dem Video wie man haben will (auch schon gestern morgen). Aber ich habe mir die Kritik natürlich zu Herzen genommen, und meinen "Beitrag" überarbeitet, und um ein paar Informationen ergänzt. 

Weiteren Fragen/Anregungen dazu bitte per PN, oder wenn gewünscht Bescheid sagen, dann könnte man das Thema "Begleittext" auch gerne ausgliedern.



seahawk schrieb:


> Internetlinks, youtube Videos oder Twitterposts sind keine Quellen


Es wird immer besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juni 2020)

Internetlinks, youtube Videos oder Twitterposts sind keine Quellen und "die Zerstörung der Presse" ist genau der Stil, den er bei der Boulevardpresse kritisiert. Und wer die Presse mit den kruden Theorien des wildgewordenen Kochveganers vergleicht, verdient eigentlich keine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2020)

Ahja, wenn zB die FAZ was Online reinsetzt ist das keine Quelle, aber wen sie es in der Zeitung drucken schon?
Ich hoffe mal nicht, ansonsten hättest du dich selber übertroffen.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, wenn zB die FAZ was Online reinsetzt ist das keine Quelle, aber wen sie es in der Zeitung drucken schon?
> Ich hoffe mal nicht, ansonsten hättest du dich selber übertroffen.



Die FAZ ist eine Zeitung, keine Quelle. Sie kann eine Quelle sein, wenn sie den Sachverhalt selbst recherchiert hat. Wenn Sie nur eine Agenturmeldung verbreitet, ist sie definitiv keine.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nun ist nur die Frage, ob die OPs während der Infektion stattfanden, oder schon, als die Leute eigentlich wieder gesund waren.


So wie es im Text steht, ist es eine akute Infektion. Dann hat das ganze keine Aussage. Man könnte auch meinen, es geht um Patienten mit überwundener Infektion, das wäre sachlich logischer, müsste man aber anders ausdrücken. Da unsere Sprache, insbesondere in den medien, Stück für Stück verkommt, gibt es weiten Interpretationsspielraum und die Tagesschau hat es vergessen, eine Quelle anzugeben.

Hier ist es genauer beschrieben:

_"... Eine Coronavirus-Infektion  erhöht einer internationalen Studie zufolge das Sterberisiko von  Patienten nach einer Operation. Vor planbaren Eingriffen sollte deshalb  eine Infektion mit Sars-CoV-2 möglichst ausgeschlossen werden. Die  Ergebnisse wurden von dem Forschungsnetzwerk CovidSurg Collaborative im  Fachmagazin &#8222;The Lancet&#8221; veröffentlicht. Beteiligt war auch das  Universitätsklinikum Tübingen, das in einer Mitteilung über die  Untersuchung informierte. ..."_
Sars-CoV-2-Studie: Sterberisiko nach Operationen bei Corona-Infizierten erhoeht | Nordkurier.de


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2020)

Ifo - Zahl der Kurzarbeiter steigt auf Rekordwert von 7,3 Millionen - Reuters


> [...] Ursprünglich wurden von den Unternehmen sogar 10,1 Millionen  Beschäftigte angemeldet. Tatsächlich seien davon 71,6 Prozent in  Kurzarbeit geschickt worden, ergab die Auswertung einer Umfrage unter  Tausenden Unternehmen.



Wirtschaftswoche: Rueckgang der Insolvenzen: Die grosse Pleitewelle kommt erst noch

Fehlen nur noch die Arbeitslosen- und Unterbeschäftigtenzahlen für Mai. 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, 108 Verstöße für eine Stadt wie Köln find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel.


Das sind nur die Verstöße, die auch von Ordnungskräften und Polizei registriert wurden. Man wird in ein bis zwei Wochen sehen, wie gut oder schlecht sich die Leute an die Corona-Regeln gehalten haben. War ja auch nach Ostern so.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die FAZ ist eine Zeitung, keine Quelle. Sie kann eine Quelle sein, wenn sie den Sachverhalt selbst recherchiert hat. Wenn Sie nur eine Agenturmeldung verbreitet, ist sie definitiv keine.


Aber Internetlinks, YT Videos und Twitterposts können doch keine Quelle sein, jedenfalls laut dir.
Komisch, hab ich alles schon als Quelle erlebt. 
Also ist deine Aussage einfach nur falsch.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das sind nur die Verstöße, die auch von Ordnungskräften und Polizei registriert wurden.


Gut, wie hoch ist jetzt die Dunkelziffer. In Köln leben über 1 Millionen Menschen in fast 600.000 Haushalten, wenn die Dunkelziffer da nicht gerade extrem (100x?) höher ist, dann geht das schon in Ordnung denke ich.


> 28 Verstöße registrierte das Ordnungsamt der Stadt am Freitag, 18 am  Samstag und 62 am Sonntag. Unter anderem hätten sich Bürger nicht an das  Kontaktverbot oder Auflagen in den Parks wie das Grillverbot gehalten.


Pfingsten, verlängertes Wochenende, überwiegend gutes bis sehr gutes Wetter, 108 registrierte Verstöße an 3 Tagen klingen da zumindest noch relativ überschaubar.

Ich glaube da gab es "Corona-Demos" die es alleine und an einem Tag auf mehr Verstöße gebracht haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber Internetlinks, YT Videos und Twitterposts können doch keine Quelle sein, jedenfalls laut dir..


Es gibt unterschiedliche "Quellen". Geht es um wissenschaftlich zitierfähige, sind die Grenzen strenger und andere als z.B. die Quellen eines Journalisten.



INU.ID schrieb:


> 108 registrierte Verstöße an 3 Tagen klingen da zumindest noch relativ überschaubar.


Sehe ich anders, weil das nur die zur Anzeige gebrachten Fälle sind. Das werden tausendfach mehr sein, denn sobald ein Polizist in den Park kommt, halten alle Abstand. Das ist wie auf der Autobahn, wenn ein Polizeiauto zu erkennen ist. Schwubs halten alle den Mindestabstand ein und das Tempolimit. Es wäre so, als würdest Du aus der Anzahl der Anzeigen z.B. wegen zu geringen Abstands auf die tatsäche Anzahl der Verstöße schließen. Da würde ich eher den Faktor hunderttausend annehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2020)

Warum antwortest du immer für seahawk?
Und ein Journalist kann selber die Quelle sein.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber Internetlinks, YT Videos und Twitterposts können doch keine Quelle sein, jedenfalls laut dir.
> Komisch, hab ich alles schon als Quelle erlebt.
> Also ist deine Aussage einfach nur falsch.



Zumindest nicht, wenn Sie einfach Wertungen und Aussagen Dritter beinhalten, die keine faktische Untersuchung der Sache enthalten. Ansonsten sieht man ja auch in seinen Betrachtungen zum eigenen ersten Video, dass er nicht Intention von Ergebnis trennen kann. Nur weil er meint etwas nicht so gemeint oder gewollt zu haben, bedeutet das nicht, dass der Effekt nicht trotzdem eintritt oder die Aussagen bei anderen nicht so ankommen. Wer "Die Zerstörung der Presse" (ein so gar nicht reiserischer Clickbait-Titel) ankündigt, könnte und sollte sich tiefer mit dem Thema Kommunikation beschäftigt haben, so z.B. mit dem Zusammenspiel von Sender und Empfänger und wer am Ende entscheidet was verstanden wird. Abgesehen davon gibt es praktisch keine Nachricht ohne Meinung. 

Statt sich über die Presse aufzuregen, sollte er sich über die Konsumenten aufregen, die offensichtlich keinerlei Medienkompetenz mehr besitzen. Oder vielleicht besitzen die Konsumenten ja sogar Medienkompetenz und wissen, dass die Bild aus "Hass, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht" besteht.   

Mein Fazit ist daher, dass das Video ein Paradebeispiel für das ist, was es vorgibt anzuprangern.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2020)

Kreisfreie Staedte fordern verbindliche Corona-Regeln vom Land | Kein Sonderweg bei Kontaktbeschraenkungen | Erfurt.de
So sehr ich das begrüße aber ich sehe den Fliegenteppich par excellence in Thüringen kommen, wenn das Land nicht zurückrudert.


Land streicht Erfurt 100 Millionen Euro-Kredite fuer Investitionen | Erfurt | Thueringer Allgemeine
Stadt Gera erlaesst Haushaltssperre | Gera | Ostthueringer Zeitung
Mal sehen was da in Zukunft noch kommt.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIjJedupOLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> So wie es im Text steht, ist es eine akute Infektion. Dann hat das ganze keine Aussage. Man könnte auch meinen, es geht um Patienten mit überwundener Infektion, das wäre sachlich logischer, müsste man aber anders ausdrücken. Da unsere Sprache, insbesondere in den medien, Stück für Stück verkommt, gibt es weiten Interpretationsspielraum und die Tagesschau hat es vergessen, eine Quelle anzugeben.



Von Leuten, die definitiv kein Corona mehr haben, dürften solche Zahlen noch gar nicht vorliegen. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Genesung von der aktuen Infektion. Schon allein aus Sicherheitsgründen für weitere Patienten und Personal würde man, wo irgend möglich, mehrere Wochen extra Sicherheit nach den ersten negativen Tests einplanen und in allen Gegenden, in denen Corona noch wütet, werden verschiebbare Operationes weiterhin hinausgezögert. Umgekehrt dürften wenige Leute, die heute eine Corona-unabhängige OP dringend nötig hätten, vor zwei Wochen noch fit genug gewesen sein, um eine Infektion abzuwettern. Es kommen also erst jetzt nach und nach Corona-Überlebende Corona-unabhängig in die OP-Räume und ohne eine gewisse Zahl von denen wieder raus ist und einige Wochen Nachbehandlung überstanden hat, kann man zu den kombinierten Folgen doch gar keine Statistik bilden.




Poulton schrieb:


> Ifo - Zahl der Kurzarbeiter steigt auf Rekordwert von 7,3 Millionen - Reuters



Leider fehlt mal wieder die entscheidende Angabe: Wie lange waren die in Kurzarbeit und wieso? Viele Betriebe haben bei schlechter Auftragslage zwecks Infektionsvermeidung im Werk rotiert, da war dann jeder mal betroffen aber nur für eine Woche. Andere saßen 2-3 Wochen ohne Rohmaterial oder ohne Abtransportmöglichkeit nach, haben danach aber Arbeit aufzuholen. Im Gegensatz zu den Finanzkrisenzahlen, die ausschließlich längerfristige Rezessionsfolgen wiederspiegelten, sind die Kurzarbeitszahlen diesmal also kaum direkt interpretierbar.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Gut, wie hoch ist jetzt die Dunkelziffer. In Köln leben über 1 Millionen Menschen in fast 600.000 Haushalten, wenn die Dunkelziffer da nicht gerade extrem (100x?) höher ist, dann geht das schon in Ordnung denke ich.



Das könnte locker Faktor 100 sein. Überlege mal, wieviele Menschen du auf der Straße siehst und wie wenig Polizeistreifen. Wenn die bei Corona-Maßnahmenverstößen zudem genauso lasch reagieren, wie bei vielem anderen, wäre selbst Faktor 1000 gut denkbar und wenn man jedes "< 1,5 m Abstand" mit reinnimmt, hänge ich noch ein bis zwei weitere Nullen ran. Aber es geht eben auch eine extreme Bandbreite von Vergehensmöglichkeiten und Maßnahmen. Von einer kaum-Beeinträchtigung einer praktisch nutzlosen Maßnahme (keine Ahnung, was gerade in Köln gilt, aber sagen wir z.B. "Begrüßungsumarmung zwischen Nachbarn, die sich fast vollkommen isolieren und der Kinder eh ständig miteinander spielen") bis hin zu nahezu vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung ("Party in engen, schlecht gelüfteten Räumlichkeiten mit 100ten Teilnehmern).



Spoiler



und bezüglich des :
Ich glaube für Videos, die man einfach mal so als "sollte man gesehen haben" vorschlagen möchte, gibt es hier einen eigenen Thread. Hier dagegen sehe ich externe Links als konkrete Informationsquelle -dann will man eben möglichst schnell einen Eindruck haben, ob mans nicht vielleicht schon weiß oder ob es überhaupt Informationen oder ""Informationen"" sind- oder noch direkter Teil einer Argumentation zum Thema. Die sollte dann auch ersichtlich sein. Und die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit kann man bei Youtube übrigens via Zahnradsymbol nicht nur um 50%, sondern sogar 100% erhöhen. Das ist bei mir aber schon Standard, auf 1,5x gehe ich höchstens für englischsprachiges runter, und trotzdem sind viele Videos eben noch 10-20 Minuten lang. Spätestens wenn man mal eine Diskussion mit Verschwörungstheoretikern hatte, gewöhnt man sich ganz schnell ab, sowas anzugucken. Primärquelle sind Youtube-Videos sowie praktisch nie, also kann man auch immer direkt die Quelle verlinken beziehungsweise die großen Nachrichtenanbieter, deren Zusammenfassungen einen eigenen Wert haben, bieten praktische immer auch eine Textfassung an.






Poulton schrieb:


> Kreisfreie Staedte fordern verbindliche Corona-Regeln vom Land | Kein Sonderweg bei Kontaktbeschraenkungen | Erfurt.de
> So sehr ich das begrüße aber ich sehe den Fliegenteppich par excellence in Thüringen kommen, wenn das Land nicht zurückrudert.



Das betrifft nicht nur Thüringen. Schon die Übertragung der Regelungen für Gewerbe an die Kreise ist an Undurchsichtigkeit und Kompetenzmangel kaum zu überbieten, in Zukunft trifft das halt jeden. Der Corna-Schutz ruht nur auf den Schultern von Freiwilligen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das könnte locker Faktor 100 sein. Überlege mal, wieviele Menschen du auf der Straße siehst und wie wenig Polizeistreifen. Wenn die bei Corona-Maßnahmenverstößen zudem genauso lasch reagieren, wie bei vielem anderen, wäre selbst Faktor 1000 gut denkbar und wenn man jedes "< 1,5 m Abstand" mit reinnimmt, hänge ich noch ein bis zwei weitere Nullen ran.



Die Ansammlungen auf den illegalen Demos wurden jedenfalls nicht wirksam unterbunden. Da passiert nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und ein Journalist kann selber die Quelle sein.



Du musst dann wiedrum zwischen Geistes- und Naturwissenschaft unterschieden. Da gibt es merkliche Unterschiede.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum antwortest du immer für seahawk?


Wenn Du eine exklusive Diskussion mit jemanden führen willst, mach es doch einfach per PN .... 



Xaphyr schrieb:


> video


Bin ich wieder nicht mit glücklich. Gleich die erste Szene mit den Schulhof. Nein, da steht man drüber. Man macht gute Dinge der Dinge wegen, nicht für Lob und Anerkennung. Aber gut, wenn Mai das so sieht, dann erklärt es, warum Sie einen Youtubekanal braucht.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du musst dann wiedrum zwischen Geistes- und Naturwissenschaft unterschieden. Da gibt es merkliche Unterschiede.
> Wenn Du eine exklusive Diskussion mit jemanden führen willst, mach es doch einfach per PN ....


Nein, Quelle ist Quelle.
Das mit den Fragen an Personen stellen musst du wohl noch lernen.
Ich kann auch ganz viel für andere Leute beantworten, das ist dann aber meine Meinung und nicht die der Anderen.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juni 2020)

Nehmen wir uns ein praktisches Beispiel, sagen wir es gibt einen Unfall an einer Kreuzung und 2 Autos mit je einer Fahrer*in kollidieren. Dazu gibt es noch drei zu Fuß gehende Personen als Zeugen. Jede Person ist eine Quelle und kann den schildern wie sie den Vorgang wahrgenommen hat, allerdings ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass die Schilderung inhaltlich gleich sein werden, da unser Gehirn alles was wir wahrnehmen bereits mit unseren Erfahrungen und Interessen filtert. Nur die Aufzeichung einer Videokamera wäre hier eine echte neutrale Quelle, weil diese Filterfunktion dort nicht existiert.  

Nun müssen wir wissen diese Filterung betrifft auch Journalisten, dazu kommt natürlich noch Unterschiede in dem was gesagt, gemeint und verstanden wird. 

Sagen wir Virus A hat eine statistische Sterblichkeit von 0,001 und Virus B 0,01. 

Der Virologe sagt dann: "Die Sterblichkeit von Virus B ist signifikant höher als von Virus A". Der Journalist versteht dann "wir werden alle sterben". Und keiner von beiden hat das Gespräch gezielt manipuliert.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Juni 2020)

> Infolge von privaten Feiern zum muslimischen Zuckerfest haben sich in  Göttingen mittlerweile *80 Personen nachweislich mit dem Coronavirus  infiziert, mehrere Hundert Menschen sind in Quarantäne*. Um eine weitere  Ausbreitung zu verhindern, will die Stadt alle Göttinger Schulen und  einige im Landkreis diese Woche schließen.


Quelle: Weitere Corona-Infektionen nach Zuckerfest in Goettingen | GMX



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das könnte locker Faktor 100 sein.


Sicher, theoretisch könnte fast alles, die Frage ist wie wahrscheinlich etwas ist (und ob man die "irrelevanten" Verstöße mit ihrer eher theoretischen Natur wirklich mitzählen möchte).


> ("Party in engen, schlecht gelüfteten Räumlichkeiten mit 100ten Teilnehmern).


Das würde dann ja aber auch nur als 1 Verstoß zählen. 


Spoiler






> und bezüglich des :
> Ich glaube für Videos, die man einfach mal so als "sollte man gesehen haben" vorschlagen möchte, gibt es hier einen eigenen Thread.


Der Thread (du meinst meinen?) ist genau dafür nicht da. Themenbezogene Videos gehören in die entsprechenden Threads. Egal ob es um ein Spiel geht, um eine neue CPU oder GPU, völlig egal um welches Thema es geht, wenn jemand einen Beitrag zu dem Thema gesehen hat, und da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob in Text-, Audio- oder Videoform, dann sollte er diesen Beitrag in dem entsprechenden Thread posten dürfen. So läuft das im Internetz, und auch allen Foren, schon von Anfang an. Auch hier im Forum wird regelmäßig auch mal nur ein Link in einem Beitrag gepostet. Im besten Fall enthält der Link-Titel schon Informationen, oder das Thumbnail des eingebetteten Videos, im ungünstigsten Fall muß man den Link mal anklicken, wenn man nicht versteht worum es geht.

Und das war soweit mir bekannt auch noch nie ein Problem. Ob man sich gelegentlich zusätzliche Informationen wünscht? Keine Frage. Aber heutzutage ist es normal, dass da auch regelmäßig nur mal Links geteilt werden - was zumindest schon mal die Aussage enthält "Hab ich gesehen/bin ich drüber gestolpert, finde ich interessant, schaut es euch mal an wenn ihr Zeit habt". Was aber auch genau so bedeutet "Laßt es sein wenn ihr keine Zeit, oder warum auch immer, keine Lust habt".

Und dass das Thema des zuletzt von mir verlinkten Videos "Medienkritik" ist, war in meinen Augen genau so klar bei einem Titel wie "Die Zerstörung der Presse", wie die selbsterklärende "grobe Inhaltsangabe", wenn man so ein Video in einem Thread verlinkt, in dem es um Corona geht, und wo sich schon xmal genau darüber unterhalten wurde (Fake-News usw). Wenn man also nur 4 Sekunden nachdenkt, oder 2 Sekunden selber Google bemüht, dann hätte man nicht nur die selbe, sondern sogar mehr Infos zu dem Video erhalten, als die Person die es einfach nur mal schnell teilen wollte mit einem oder zwei Sätzen "Begleittext" hätte bieten können. Zumal die meisten User keinen Begleittext "brauchen", und alle anderen mehr oder weniger viel, um zufrieden zu sein.

Und wenn irgendwer keine Lust hat, ohne "Begleittext" einen Link zu egal was für einem Beitrag anzuschauen, dann kann es es doch einfach lassen. Seit wann gibt es einen Zwang links anzuklicken. Sich darüber zu beschweren ist auch genau so unnötig wie in einem Thread zu einer News/einem Artikel zu posten, dass das Thema einen nicht interessiert. Same Story, dann soll derjenige den Link doch einfach nicht anklicken und gut ist es.

Und wie gesagt, auch hier im Corona-Thread wurden und werden oft genug nur Links gepostet, wo der Begleittext auch mal nur der Link-Titel ist.



> Hier dagegen sehe ich externe Links als konkrete Informationsquelle -dann will man eben möglichst schnell einen Eindruck haben, ob mans nicht vielleicht schon weiß oder ob es überhaupt Informationen oder ""Informationen"" sind- oder noch direkter Teil einer Argumentation zum Thema. Die sollte dann auch ersichtlich sein.


Das ist es ja auch. Man muß im Jahr 2020 eben einfach nur in der Lage sein (und alles in der Richtung meine ich immer allgemein, also beziehe es bitte nicht [auch nicht auszugsweise] auf dich persönlich) selbst den eigenen "Begleittext" zu extrahieren, den man individuell haben möchte. [Wenn einem die "Überschrift nicht reicht:]Das kann (bei einem verlinkten Audio- oder Video-Beitrag) 2 Sekunden googeln sein, mit anschließend zb. 8 Sekunden lang einen verlinkten Text (Artikel/News zum Audio-/Video-Beitrag) zu lesen, es kann bedeuten einfach mal schnell/grob den verlinkten Text selbst zu überfliegen, oder bei einem Video kurz 30 Sekunden des Anfangs anzuschauen, oder es mit Pfeiltasten/Maus kurz anzuschneiden.

Links only zu teilen ist heutzutage doch ganz normal, und ganz besonders dann wenn es um einen Beitrag geht (zb. ein Video von Igor zu einer CPU/GPU), über den man anschließend gar nicht groß diskutieren möchte, sondern der vielleicht einfach nur "sehenswert" ist, bzw. Infos enthält die man zur Kenntnis nehmen sollte/kann. So wie ich mich mit niemandem zwingend über das Rezo-Video austauschen wollte, aber wenn es jemand angeschaut hätte, und es dann wollte, über Auszüge davon auch gerne getan hätte. Sich über den Inhalt auszutauschen steht ja jedem frei.

Ich fand das Video im Zusammenhang mit dem Corona-Thread interessant, wollte es "nur kurz teilen", und fertig. Wer will schaut es an, alle anderen lassen es. Und einen Belgeittext gab es nicht, weil der mehr Zeit in Anspruch genommen hätte, um dem Video bzw. seinem Inhalt meiner Meinung nach auch nur ansatzweise gerecht zu werden, dass die 3 Sekunden die ich bereit gewesen wäre dafür zu investieren nicht ausgereicht hätten. Und "Medienkritik" als Thema war für mich durch den Titel selbsterklärend. 

Der Sinn von "schnell mal teilen" ist es ja es so schnell wie möglich zu teilen. Und das bedeutet "Link posten" und fertig.



> Primärquelle sind Youtube-Videos sowie praktisch nie, also kann man auch immer direkt die Quelle verlinken beziehungsweise die großen Nachrichtenanbieter, deren Zusammenfassungen einen eigenen Wert haben, bieten praktische immer auch eine Textfassung an.


Es geht nicht darum was und wo eine Primärquelle ist, die meisten wissen ja nicht mal was das bedeutet. Also sollten diejenigen (paar %) die es so genau interessiert sich die Quellen nach ihren Ansprüchen selber suchen. Allen anderen reicht das PCGH-Video, das Rezo-Video, das MaiLab-Video oder HaraldLesch-Video. Denen reicht es, wenn dort Informationen gebündelt werden. Und bei Rezo kommt ja noch dazu, dass die Videos die er in dieser Art macht immer ein Quellenverzeichnis zu quasi jeder einzelnen Aussage/Behauptung beinhaltet. Inwieweit dieses Verzeichnis jetzt ausreicht, tja, genau das muß wieder jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber ohne das Video gesehen zu haben kann doch niemand etwas mit dem Quellenverzeichnis anfangen, weil die zur genannten Quelle genannte Behauptung/Aussage doch gar nicht bekannt ist.

Hier zb. das Quellenverzeichnis des Rezo-Videos: Quellen Pressevideo - Google Docs

Und wie gesagt, fehlen die Quellen die man selbst haben möchte in der Beschreibung oder der Fußnote, dann ignoriert man eben den Beitrag. Wo ist das Problem dabei? Ich verlange ja nicht mal in einem Spitzenrestaurant wirklich alles nach meinen Vorstellungen zuzubereiten. Die Umstände sind vorgegeben, also entscheide ich ob das Angebot für meine Ansprüche geeignet ist oder nicht. Da hilft auch ein Begleittext nichts, wenn der verlinkte (Video-) Beitrag nicht in dem Stil gemacht wurde den ich mag, wenn die Quellenangabe meinen Vorstellungen nicht entspricht, oder ich die blauen Haare von dem Typen im Video nicht mag - oder schon ein Problem damit habe dass der Beitrag von einem YouTuber stammt. Oder noch besser, wenn ich der Meinung wie der eine User weiter vorne bin, und Links allgemein nicht als Quelle akzeptiere. -.-

Und man sieht ja im Internetz sehr gut, dass der fehlende "Begleittext" die meisten User/Zuschauer nicht nur gar nicht stört, sondern sie auch schon lange gelernt haben damit umzugehen. Die einen User springen durch den Beitrag (Audio, Video oder Text), die anderen User schauen sich einfach mal die ersten 1-3 Minuten an - jeder so wie er es mag.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2020)

Ist ne Demokratie, Trump ist trotz allem kein Diktator also meiner Meinung nach echt deren Problem.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist ne Demokratie, Trump ist trotz allem kein Diktator also meiner Meinung nach echt deren Problem.



Meinst du die Unruhen oder die Infektionen? Weil letzteres ist ja erst dann lediglich deren Problem, wenn die Grenzen 100% dicht sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

Das diabolische Virus:

*RNA-Schleife macht Coronavirus besonders stabil*
Zusätzliche Struktur im Erbgut schützt SARS-CoV-2 vor dem Abbau in der Zelle
Zusaetzliche Struktur im Erbgut schuetzt SARS-CoV-2 vor dem Abbau in der Zelle RNA-Schleife macht Coronavirus besonders stabil - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juni 2020)

Krankenversicherungen wollen Corona-Massentests nicht bezahlen

Die gesetzlichen sollen für privatversicherte bezahlen?


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Krankenversicherungen wollen Corona-Massentests nicht bezahlen
> 
> Die gesetzlichen sollen für privatversicherte bezahlen?



Ist ja auch Bullshit, Krankenkassenkärtchen benutzen und gut. Wobei...hier sagt ja jeder, man solle Solidarischer sein. Dann könnten die GKV auch mal Solidarisch zu den PGV sein.^^


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Bullshit, Krankenkassenkärtchen benutzen und gut. Wobei...hier sagt ja jeder, man solle Solidarischer sein. Dann könnten die GKV auch mal Solidarisch zu den PGV sein.^^



Privatversicherte haben mit ihrem Ausstieg aus der Krankenversicherungs-Solidargemeinschaft ausdrücklich erklärt, mit diesem Pöbel nichts zu tun haben zu wollen. Es wäre eine Beleidigung, Almosen von diesem anzunehmen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Privatversicherte haben mit ihrem Ausstieg aus der Krankenversicherungs-Solidargemeinschaft ausdrücklich erklärt, mit diesem Pöbel nichts zu tun haben zu wollen. Es wäre eine Beleidigung, Almosen von diesem anzunehmen!



Dann soll aber auch der "Pöbel" sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Krankenversicherungen wollen Corona-Massentests nicht bezahlen


Da  haben Sie doch auch völlig recht. Wenn Herr Spahn etwas fordert und  umsetzen will, soll er es bezahlen. Das müsste über die Gesundheitsämter  laufen. Krankenkassen entscheiden selber, was sie bezahlen, Vorsorge  gibt es kaum noch und bezahlt wird, was für nützlich angesehen wird.  Volkswirtschaftlich betrachtet ist der strunzen dämlich, für die  einzelne Kostenstelle "Krankenkasse" ist das sehr vorteilhaft. Was  interessieren Krankenkassen Folgekosten für Arbeitgeber.

Ich bin schon lange für eine Bürgerversicherung mit alle Bundesdeutschen.Und dann mit auswählbaren Blöcken und der möglichkeit, unterschiedliche Bereiche auszuklammern oder einzubeziehen und z.B: selbstbestimmt die Höhe des Krankengeldes festzulegen.  



Mahoy schrieb:


> Privatversicherte haben mit ihrem Ausstieg aus der Krankenversicherungs-Solidargemeinschaft ausdrücklich erklärt


Wieso, es gibt doch einen Risikostrukturausgleich (RSA)
Risikostrukturausgleich (RSA) - Bundesgesundheitsministerium


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Privatversicherte haben mit ihrem Ausstieg aus der Krankenversicherungs-Solidargemeinschaft ausdrücklich erklärt, mit diesem Pöbel nichts zu tun haben zu wollen. Es wäre eine Beleidigung, Almosen von diesem anzunehmen!



Mit der Alter  oder sonstiges steigen auch die Beiträge und dann kommen die wieder zurück.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mit der Alter  oder sonstiges steigen auch die Beiträge und dann kommen die wieder zurück.


Die Systeme sind anders. Die private Krankenversicherung hat Vorteile, weil man völlig frei seine Tarife zusammen stellen kann und gerade Kleingewerbetreibende nicht das Geld für die gesetzliche haben. Dann nimmt man eine Private mit wenig Leistungsumfang und bis zu 5000,-€ Selbstbeteiligung im Jahr. Defakto bezahlt  man damit alles selber und hat nur für wirklich große Dinge wie eine Krebsbehandlung eine Versicherung. Dazu kommen andere Nachteile wie einzeln zu bezahlende Kinder. 

Die Kosten im Alter hängen massiv von der Versicherung und dem Vertrag ab. Ich zahle z.B. immer schon für meine Private Versicherung dasselbe wie ich auch gesetzlich hätte zahlen muss. Die Differenz von anfangs billiger privater zur gesetzlichen ging immer ein ein Konto für die Reduzirung der Beiträge im Alter. Ich bin dieses Jahr trotzdem ausgetreten, weil es in diesem Land keine Rechtssicherheit mehr gibt und willkürlich Geld von privaten abgezwackt wird. Genau das macht das Konzept unkalkulierbar und im alter teuer. Und das Volk jöhlt und meint, es trifft nur Reiche. Blödsinn, es trifft ganz andere. 

Im Prinzip sind es zwei Versicherungsarte. Die Gesetzliche für unmündige Angestellte, denen man vom Gesetzgeber her nicht zutraut 2m weit zu denken, die man entmündigt und ausnimmt, und es gibt das System der privaten Veesicherung für mündige Menschen, denen man Selbstverantwortung zutraut. Das haben natürlich mitnichten alle und darum werden vermeintlich billige Verträge im Alter teuer. Da muss man früh genug aufpassen.

Die Grenze, um von der privaten zurück in die gesetzliche zu kommen, liebt glaube ich bei 55 Jahren, es kann auch mehr oder weniger sein, die Zahl habe ich noch schwach im Kopf. Für Ältere gibt es bestimmte Ausnahmen, wie z.B. der Eintritt in die Familienversicherung
Zurueck in die GKV: So funktioniert die Rueckkehr in die Gesetzliche &#10003;


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mit der Alter  oder sonstiges steigen auch die Beiträge und dann kommen die wieder zurück.



So einfach ist das im Alter aber auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mit der Alter  oder sonstiges steigen auch die Beiträge und dann kommen die wieder zurück.



Nö, zurück kommt die gar nicht.

Damit du dich privat versichern kannst, brauchst du ca. 4800€ Gewinn im Monat (!)

Das Problem ist nur, das wird niemals überprüft.
Solo-Selbstständige wählen gerne diese Art,
um am Anfang die Kosten etwas zu senken.

Wenn das mit dem Gewinn nicht passt,
wird trotzdem weiter gemacht.
Man hat dann ja auch keine Knete für eine private Rentenversicherung.

Deswegen racken die bis zum Umfallen,
und gehen dann,
wes es wirklich nicht mehr weitergeht,
in die H4-Matte.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit du dich privat versichern kannst, brauchst du ca. 4800€ Gewinn im Monat (!)


Wo kommt denn diese Zahl her?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juni 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn diese Zahl her?



Sorry, nicht ganz,
bei der AOK Sachsen wären es nur 4.687,50 Euro,
damit man aus der gesetzlichen Sache ganz rauskommt. 

Krankenkassenbeitrag: Selbstaendige | AOK &#8211; Die Gesundheitskasse


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2020)

Du hast da offenbar etwas missverstanden. Lies nochmal drüber.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Meinst du die Unruhen oder die Infektionen? Weil letzteres ist ja erst dann lediglich deren Problem, wenn die Grenzen 100% dicht sind.


Unruhen




Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Eine Weltweite Pandemie


Blablabla erstmal annehmen was ich meinen könnte, das direkt verurteilen und dann falsch liegen.


----------



## hoffgang (3. Juni 2020)

Du musst 2020 62.550€ Brutto haben, dann kannst du dich von der gesetzlichen befreien lassen und in die PKV gehen.
&#9655; Private Krankenversicherung Voraussetzung 2020 - Faktenlage!




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist ne Demokratie, Trump ist trotz allem kein Diktator also meiner Meinung nach echt deren Problem.



Nur weil er eine Wahl gewonnen hat (Dank geht raus an alle Juristen die daran beteiligt waren Nachzählungen in umstrittenen Staaten zu stoppen) heißt das nicht, dass er kein Diktator sein kann.
Die werden relativ häufig zunächst gewählt...


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juni 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du hast da offenbar etwas missverstanden. Lies nochmal drüber.



Ja ok,
ich bitte um Verzeihung


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur weil er eine Wahl gewonnen hat (Dank geht raus an alle Juristen die daran beteiligt waren Nachzählungen in umstrittenen Staaten zu stoppen) heißt das nicht, dass er kein Diktator sein kann.
> Die werden relativ häufig zunächst gewählt...



Dann blendet du aber den Rest aus, wenn während der Impeachment Sache genug Stimmung gegen Trump in der Bevölkerung gewesen wäre hätten die Republikaner ihn fallen lassen wie eine heiße Kartoffel.


----------



## hoffgang (3. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann blendet du aber den Rest aus, wenn während der Impeachment Sache genug Stimmung gegen Trump in der Bevölkerung gewesen wäre hätten die Republikaner ihn fallen lassen wie eine heiße Kartoffel.



Das ist erstens nicht korrekt und zweitens nicht relevant.
Du kannst Trump nicht für seine Aktionen von gestern entlasten indem du ein Event von vor mehreren Monaten bemühst. 

Trump:
- Will Militär gegen eigenes Volk einsetzen (hat das Teilweise schon)
- Will Wahlen nach seinen Vorstellungen gestalten, d.h. Ausschluss mancher Personengruppen (daran arbeiten die Republikaner schon lange) und viel wichtiger, keine Briefwahl
- Trump setzt Personen in Kontrollfunktionen ab bzw. besetzt diese Stellen erst garnicht
- Trump verweigert dem gewählten Parlament Auskunft obwohl dieses das Recht dazu hat
- Trump hat greift in Justizermittlungen ein / hat angekündigt, von seinem Recht Personen zu begandigen Gebrauch zu machen
- mehr als ich Zeit habe aufzuzählen

oder unterm Strich: Diktator wird man nicht über Nacht. Wenn du dieses Verhalten damit legitimieren möchtest dass er ja eine Wahl gewonnen habe bzw. damit, dass nicht bereits beim Impeachment die USA gebrannt haben, was soll man da noch sagen.
Trump entwickelt sich immer mehr vom Clown zum autoritären Herrscher, das ist wohl kaum zu bestreiten.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist ne Demokratie, Trump ist trotz allem kein Diktator also meiner Meinung nach echt deren Problem.



Natürlich führt er sich auf wie ein Diktator. Das er mal gewählt wurde, ändert da nichts dran. 
Auch andere Diktatoren wie Hitler oder Erdogan wurden mal gewählt. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann blendet du aber den Rest aus, wenn während der Impeachment Sache genug Stimmung gegen Trump in der Bevölkerung gewesen wäre hätten die Republikaner ihn fallen lassen wie eine heiße Kartoffel.



Denen geht es auch bloß um Machterhalt und nicht um die Wünsche der Bevölkerung.


Edit:
Rechtsstaatlichkeit: Wie demokratisch sind die USA noch? | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sicher, theoretisch könnte fast alles, die Frage ist wie wahrscheinlich etwas ist (und ob man die "irrelevanten" Verstöße mit ihrer eher theoretischen Natur wirklich mitzählen möchte).



Ich habe die Bereiche aufgelistet, die ich für praktisch möglich halte, keine absurden Theorien. Rechenbeispiel: Ein Großsstadtpark, 1000 Leute gleichzeitig gehen locker rein, jeder bleibt nur 0,5-2 Stunden. Über den Tag verteilt haben sich 10000 Leute im Park aufgehalten. Die Polizei ist zweimal mit einer Streife durchgegangen, die Polizisten haben in jeweils Gruppen mit zusammen 50 Leuten auf ihren Haushaltsstand und somit auf die "kein enger Kontakt zu Fremden"-Regeln überprüft. Auch das ist eine realistische Zahl. Und bedeutet, dass nur 100 von 10000, also 1% der Leute im Park auf einen möglichen Verstoß gegen diese Regel überprüft wurde. Oder nimm Abstandsregeln: Gegen diese zu verstoßen dauert eine Sekunde und nach spätestens 5 Minuten geringen Abstands kann man auch von einem epidemologisch bedenklichen Kontakt ausgehen. Bei Küsschen deutlich schneller. In einem wie großen Umkreis um seine Person wird ein Polizist wohl flächendeckend alle Kontakte dieser Art bemerken und einschreiten, bevor diejenigen weiterspaziert sind? Vielleicht 20 m, wenn es hoch kommt. Heißt für jede 400 m² öffentlicher Grund müsste den gesamten Tag über ein Streife im Einsatz sein, um alle Regelverstöße zu erfassen. Vermutlich wird es aber nicht einmal eine pro 40000 m² sein, also auch hier eine Untererfassung von Faktor 100 oder Schlimmer.



> Das würde dann ja aber auch nur als 1 Verstoß zählen.



Nö, jeder Teilnehmende würde für sich genommen gegen die Regeln verstoßen.


Spoiler






> ...
> Und dass das Thema des zuletzt von mir verlinkten Videos "Medienkritik" ist, war in meinen Augen genau so klar bei einem Titel wie "Die Zerstörung der Presse",...



Ja, das war klar. Aber "ist Medienkritik" stellt keinen Bezug zum Thema "Corona" her. Und nur letzteres ist hier das Thema. Im übrigen verstehe ich unter "Medienkritik" erst einmal nur eine Meinung zum Thema "Medien", in vielen Fällen steckt dahinter gar keine Information zum Thema, also wieso sollte jemand, der sich über Corona informieren möchte, so etwas angucken wollen? Genau diese Frage sollte der Link-postende beantworten. Denn Meinungen -von Usern- sind Inhalt, aber nicht Quelle für die hiesige Diskussion.

Betrachte die ganze Sache doch einfach mal als Moderator: Um sicherzustellen, dass hier kein Offtopic-Spam gepostet wird, müsstest, du, wenn pauschale Links geduldet werden würden, jeden einzelnen dieser Links anklicken und gegebenenfalls über die gesamte Länge hinweg gucken, ob da ein Ontopic-Teil drin vorkommt.



> Und wenn irgendwer keine Lust hat, ohne "Begleittext" einen Link zu egal was für einem Beitrag anzuschauen, dann kann es es doch einfach lassen. Seit wann gibt es einen Zwang links anzuklicken. Sich darüber zu beschweren ist auch genau so unnötig wie in einem Thread zu einer News/einem Artikel zu posten, dass das Thema einen nicht interessiert. Same Story, dann soll derjenige den Link doch einfach nicht anklicken und gut ist es.



Nö. Die Leute gehen nicht in einen Thread zu einem Thema, dass sie nicht interessiert, und beschweren sich dort über das Thema. Sondern sie sind in einem Thread, der sie interessiert, und wollen nicht, dass dieser durch Inhalte, die nichts damit zu tun haben, gestört wird. Und bei der Masse an Spamern, die rumlaufen, ist es wohl kaum zumutbar, das für jeden unkommentierten Link erstmal zu überprüfen. Es ist leider keineswegs selbstverständlich, dass ein irgendwo geposteter Link automatisch auch etwas mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

Desweiteren gibt es in den Forenregeln iirc (und ich hab den geschrieben, also kann ich mich erinnern ) einen Passus, der einen auffordert, den Thread vor dem posten gelesen zu haben. Wenn Links Inhalte des Threads wären, gäbe es also die Pflicht, diese kennen, ehe man postet. Wenn Links nicht Inhalte des Threads sind (und das wäre meine Sichtweise), hätten Posts nur mit Links aber gar keinen Inhalt und Posts ohne Inhalt sind Spam. Irgendwo dazwischen gibt es einen Graubereich in denen eine Kurzbeschreibung eben die Verbindung zum Thema herstellt. Wer ein Vorbild für angenehme Diskussionen sein will, sollte aber gleich genug in die Beschreibung packen, dass man auch ohne Anlicken des Links weiter dem Thread folgen kann. Das gilt besonders bei Videos, die sich, wie beschrieben, nur in begrenzter Geschwindigkeit scannen lassen. Wenn jemand z.B. einen Text verlinkt, in dem eh nur erklärt wird, was ich schon weiß, bin ich nach 2 Sekunden wieder raus. Bei einem Video geht das nicht.



> Und wie gesagt, auch hier im Corona-Thread wurden und werden oft genug nur Links gepostet, wo der Begleittext auch mal nur der Link-Titel ist.



Meistens sind das Nachrichten, wo dann der Titel im Text steht. Damit kann ich leben, da eine vernünftige Headline eben immer auch die wichtigste Aussage wiedergeben sollte. In Fällen wo das nicht so ist, wäre aber die gleiche Kritik gerechtfertigt. Kannst solche Beiträge ja melden, vielleicht kümmert sich ein Mod drum 



> Das ist es ja auch. Man muß im Jahr 2020 eben einfach nur in der Lage sein (und alles in der Richtung meine ich immer allgemein, also beziehe es bitte nicht [auch nicht auszugsweise] auf dich persönlich) selbst den eigenen "Begleittext" zu extrahieren, den man individuell haben möchte. [Wenn einem die "Überschrift nicht reicht:]Das kann (bei einem verlinkten Audio- oder Video-Beitrag) 2 Sekunden googeln sein, mit anschließend zb. 8 Sekunden lang einen verlinkten Text (Artikel/News zum Audio-/Video-Beitrag) zu lesen, es kann bedeuten einfach mal schnell/grob den verlinkten Text selbst zu überfliegen, oder bei einem Video kurz 30 Sekunden des Anfangs anzuschauen, oder es mit Pfeiltasten/Maus kurz anzuschneiden.
> 
> Links only zu teilen ist heutzutage doch ganz normal, und ganz besonders dann wenn es um einen Beitrag geht (zb. ein Video von Igor zu einer CPU/GPU), über den man anschließend gar nicht groß diskutieren möchte, sondern der vielleicht einfach nur "sehenswert" ist, bzw. Infos enthält die man zur Kenntnis nehmen sollte/kann. So wie ich mich mit niemandem zwingend über das Rezo-Video austauschen wollte, aber wenn es jemand angeschaut hätte, und es dann wollte, über Auszüge davon auch gerne getan hätte. Sich über den Inhalt auszutauschen steht ja jedem frei.



Also ich weiß nicht, wie andere hier das sehen, aber ich bin unter anderem deswegen in Foren und nicht auf Facebook oder Twitter unterwegs, weil mich dieser share-Scheiß ankotzt. Es geht bei einem Forum eben nicht darum, pushs mit Sachen, die man toll findet, in die Welt rauszuhauen, nutzte dafür doch einfach deine "normalen" Mendien des Jahres 2020. Das hier ist ein Medium des Jahres 2000 (naja - sah bis 2005 oder 2010 noch anders aus, aber so ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit war PCGH ja nie ), dass für Diskussionen innerhalb des Mediums gedacht ist, bei dem externe Links eigentlich als Untermauerung/Hintergrundinfo für das hier gesagte gedacht sind. Muss man nicht mögen, aber dann hat man halt jede Menge Alternativen zur Auswahl. Diejenigen, die mit gleichgesinnten debatieren möchten, haben nur diese Option - wenn sie niemand zuspamt.





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Krankenversicherungen wollen Corona-Massentests nicht bezahlen
> 
> Die gesetzlichen sollen für privatversicherte bezahlen?



Die breite Masse bezahlt doch gerade alles mögliche für besserverdienende. Oder glaubst du, die durch Milliardengeschenke an Aktionärsbesitz ausgelöste Inflation wird die Häuschen im Grünen entwerten? Oder dass ein Krankenpfleger gehalt + 4000 € Kaufprämie reicht, um einen Neuwagen zu kaufen? Auch Entlassungen beginnen während Corona weiterhin bei den Ärmsten, die ganze Nummer ist wirtschaftlich betrachtet eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Wie eigentlich fast jede Krise: Im Kapitalismus hat nun einmal derjenige mit Kapital die meisten Möglichkeiten und kann agieren, wer nichts hat, reagiert nur und ist dem Geschehen ausgeliefert.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heißt für jede 400 m² öffentlicher Grund müsste den gesamten Tag über ein Streife im Einsatz sein, um alle Regelverstöße zu erfassen. Vermutlich wird es aber nicht einmal eine pro 40000 m² sein, also auch hier eine Untererfassung von Faktor 100 oder Schlimmer.



In ländlichen Kreisen ist am Wochenende oft nur eine Streife im ganzen Kreis unterwegs und 1-2 weitere auf der Wache verfügbar. Das ist dann also bei uns z.B. eine Streife pro 2000 km² = 2.000.000.000 m² .
Heißt aber auch bei Notrufen, dass dann der nächste Einsatzwagen oft über 20 km weit weg ist.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist erstens nicht korrekt und zweitens nicht relevant.
> Du kannst Trump nicht für seine Aktionen von gestern entlasten indem du ein Event von vor mehreren Monaten bemühst.
> 
> Trump:
> ...


Das ist sehr wohl korrekt und sehr wohl relevant.
Außerdem bist du wohl der einzige der denkt, dass Trump sich entwickelt. Der entwickelt sich nicht, der ist so und der war auch 2016 schon so.
Die Republikaner sind keine Führerpartei, aber dahin entwickeln sie sich. Die Verfassung hat vielleicht einen schlechten Präsidenten bedacht, aber nicht eine Partei die ihm mehr und mehr hörig ist.
Daher auch die Sache mit dem Impeachment, die Abgeordneten hatten die Wahl sich gegen Trump zu stellen, aber sie sind umgefallen weil sie Angst haben ihre Basis zu verlieren wenn sie nicht zu Trump stehen.
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

"Und die Republikaner stehen daneben", ein so passender Titel für das was passiert.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich führt er sich auf wie ein Diktator. Das er mal gewählt wurde, ändert da nichts dran.
> Auch andere Diktatoren wie Hitler oder Erdogan wurden mal gewählt.


Hitler wurde nicht gewählt sondern durch den Reichspräsidenten ernannt und das durch den Einfluss seiner Caramilla. Die NSDAP hatte bei freien Wahlen zudem nie die absolute Mehrheit, also steck Hitler zurück in die Kiste, wenn es nicht passt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2020)

BTT.

Mittlerweile haben die Schweden selbst erkannt, dass die den falschen Weg gewählt haben. Allerdings sind nun 4500 Menschen gestorben. 
Schweden: Schwedens Chefepidemiologe räumt Versäumnisse ein | ZEIT ONLINE

Bei uns sieht es aktuell gut aus. Derzeit liegen alle Kreise unter 50.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-06-03-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

*Mehrheit der Landkreise verzeichnet kaum Neuinfektionen*

_15:24 Uhr_
Die allermeisten Landkreise in Deutschland haben in den vergangenen sieben Tagen überhaupt keine oder nur wenige Corona-Neuinfektionen verzeichnet. 343 von mehr als 400 Landkreisen hatten dem Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) zufolge maximal fünf neue Fälle pro 100.000 Einwohner in sieben Tagen gemeldet.
Laut RKI-Daten hat zum heutigen Stand kein einziger Landkreis die kritische Marke von 50 Neuinfektionen erreicht. Wird diese Obergrenze überschritten, müssen Beschränkungskonzepte erlassen werden. Die meisten neuen Fälle pro 100.000 Einwohner verzeichnete in den vergangenen sieben Tagen der thüringische Landkreis Sonneberg. Auch Bremerhaven sowie die Landkreise Coburg und Cuxhaven registrierten verhältnismäßig viele neue Fälle.

Allerdings gibt es auch negative Entwicklungen, die sich wohl in den nächsten Tagen auf der Karte zeigen:

*Mehr als hundert Menschen in Göttingen positiv getestet*

_20:43 Uhr_
Nach dem Corona-Ausbruch in Göttingen im Zusammenhang mit mehreren privaten Familienfeiern ist die Zahl der positiv auf das Virus getesteten Menschen auf mehr als hundert gestiegen. In der Stadt Göttingen seien 86 Infektionen festgestellt worden, hinzu kämen 18 Infektionen im umliegenden Landkreis sowie eine noch nicht zugeordnete Infektion, teilte die Stadt in Niedersachsen mit. Weitere 218 Menschen seien als Kontaktpersonen ersten Grades unter Quarantäne gestellt worden. 
Nach Angaben der Stadt befinden sich drei der Infizierten in stationärer Behandlung, ein Patient muss demnach künstlich beatmet werden. Die Behörden bereiten derzeit einen Massentest in einem Hochhauskomplex vor, in dem es Ende Mai private Feierlichkeiten gegeben hatte. Insgesamt sollen laut der Stadt zwischen 600 und 700 Bewohner des Komplexes noch in dieser Woche auf Sars-CoV-2 getestet werden. Wegen des Corona-Ausbruchs hat Göttingen bis Montag vorsorglich alle Schulen sowie fünf Kitas geschlossen. Hintergrund ist, dass sich unter den Infizierten auch eine Reihe von Kindern und Jugendlichen befindet. Die Stadt untersagte für einen Zeitraum von zwei Wochen zudem Mannschafts- und Kontaktsportarten.

*Alle Schulen in Göttingen wegen Coronavirus-Ausbruchs geschlossen*

_01:51 Uhr_
Nach einem Coronavirus-Ausbruch in Göttingen im Zusammenhang mit privaten Familienfeiern werden alle Schulen in der niedersächsischen Stadt geschlossen. Die präventiven Schulschließungen gelten bis zum Wochenende, wie die Stadtverwaltung am Dienstagabend mitteilte. Auch werden fünf Kitas in der Stadt sowie eine Reihe von Schulen im Umfeld von Göttingen bis zum Wochenende geschlossen.  Inzwischen wurden den Angaben zufolge 80 Menschen, die an den Feiern teilgenommen hatten, positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet. Die Schließungen von Schulen und Kitas verschafften die Zeit, um Tests auszuwerten, mögliche Infektionsketten nachzuverfolgen, Quarantäne-Anordnungen auszusprechen "und ein weiteres Infektionsgeschehen möglichst frühzeitig einzudämmen", erklärte die Stadtverwaltung.



Aktuell wurde auch ein Konjunkturpaket zusammengestellt, zu der auch eine teilweise Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer zählt.
Koalitionsausschuss: Koalition einigt sich auf Milliardenhilfen | tagesschau.de
Live: Corona-Hilfen: Milliarden-Konjunkturpaket steht - ZDFheute


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2020)

Semi on Topic:
Es war ja Mal im Gespräch die Beträge für das kontaktlose Zahlen anzuheben damit man etwa an Supermarktkassen seltener das Pin-Pad berühre  muss. Gab es da Mal ein "offizielles" Update zu. Ich habe heute festgestellt dass meine Karte plötzlich höhere Beträge ohne Pin freischaltet als vorher, ohne dass meine Bank mir irgendetwas zu dem Thema mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2020)

Das wurde auf 50€ angehoben. Ich fände gut, wenn man das Limit innerhalb von bestimmten Grenzen selbst online oder am Automaten festlegen könnte (also z.B. auch immer die PIN erzwingt). So wie man auch die PIN ändern kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ....
> *Mehr als hundert Menschen in Göttingen positiv getestet,,,*


Da sieht man wieder, wie schnell das geht. Da reicht eine Familienfeier, eine Hochzeit oder Beerdigung, alles schön mit gemeinsamen Singen , essen und trinken und schwubs kommt ein Massenausbruch. Das kann jederzeit und überall passieren. Das muss den Leuten klar sein.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2020)

Wobei da wohl die gemeinsam genutzte Shisha und die mangelnde Kooperation mit eine Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder, wie schnell das geht. Da reicht eine Familienfeier, eine Hochzeit oder Beerdigung, alles schön mit gemeinsamen Singen , essen und trinken und schwubs kommt ein Massenausbruch. Das kann jederzeit und überall passieren. Das muss den Leuten klar sein.



Und man sieht, wie auch Drosten sagt, dass man das handeln kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und man sieht, wie auch Drosten sagt, dass man das handeln kann.



Stimmt, indem man mal eben direkt wieder alle Schulen im entsprechenden Kreis geschlossen hat und für vorerst 2 Wochen sämtlichen Vereinssport untersagt hat, nur weil die Egoisten in unserer Gesellschaft unfähig sind zum gemeinschaftlichen Wohle an bestimmte Maßnahmen zu halten.
Joa, so kann man das wohl "handeln" nennen, wenn man will, aber wenn überall in der BRD die Leute solch selbststüchtiges Verhalten ausleben haben wir überall bald wieder die Lockerungen einkassiert.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, jeder Teilnehmende würde für sich genommen gegen die Regeln verstoßen.


Wirklich? Dann zeig mir bitte mal wo steht dass das [und auch im vorliegenden Fall] so gehandhabt wird. Wenn zb. 2 Menschen einen Sicherheitsabstand nicht einhalten, dass das dann als 2 Verstöße gezählt wird. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Polizei sogar nur 100 Menschen "erwischt" hat, und nicht wie ich dachte 100 Vergehen mit vielleicht 200 oder 500 Menschen. 






Spoiler






> Aber "ist Medienkritik" stellt keinen Bezug zum Thema "Corona" her.


Einen sehr deutlichen sogar. Die Medien kennen ja mittlerweile seit Monaten quasi gar kein anderes Thema mehr. Auch Fakenews passt wie die Faust aufs Auge beim Thema Corona. Gerade bei den ganzen Demos trifft man auf genau dieses Thema doch gefühlt nur noch.


> Betrachte die ganze Sache doch einfach mal als Moderator: Um  sicherzustellen, dass hier kein Offtopic-Spam gepostet wird, müsstest,  du, wenn pauschale Links geduldet werden würden, jeden einzelnen dieser  Links anklicken und gegebenenfalls über die gesamte Länge hinweg gucken,  ob da ein Ontopic-Teil drin vorkommt.


Stimmt doch gar nicht. Ich muß als Mod ja auch nicht jeden einzelnen Beitrag lesen. Viele (die meisten?) Verstöße werden durch andere User gemeldet. Ob da jetzt zu einem Link noch ein Begleittext vorhanden ist oder nicht ändert also gar nichts. Und was meinst du mit "Pauschal"? In unserem Forum werden Links pauschal geduldet, sofern sie nicht gegen die Forenregel verstoßen, einen anstößigen/illegalen Inhalt haben, oder auf solche Webseiten verlinken die auch noch anderen (nicht zulässigen Content) bieten.


> Nö. Die Leute gehen nicht in einen Thread zu einem Thema, dass sie nicht interessiert, und beschweren sich dort über das Thema.


Nein, ganz bestimmt nicht. Noch nie haben User in den Thread zu einer News/einem Artikel gepostet, dass dieses Thema sie nicht interessiert, oder nicht zu PCGH gehört, usw. 


> Desweiteren gibt es in den Forenregeln iirc (und ich hab den geschrieben, also kann ich mich erinnern ) einen Passus, der einen auffordert, den Thread vor dem posten gelesen zu haben. Wenn Links Inhalte des Threads wären, gäbe es also die Pflicht, diese kennen, ehe man postet.


Da sind wir auch schon wieder bei dem fehlenden Begleittext. Wer wie du vielleicht ganz genau wissen will worum es geht, der liest vor dem Posten seines ersten Beitrages erstmal alle 9000 Beiträge des Corona-Threads. Ich habe so ein Gefühl, kein einziger dort/hier aktiver User hat alle Beiträge gelesen. So gesehen klickt man das Thema Corona an, und sucht sich individuell die Infos zusammen, die man meint zu benötigen (oder eben nicht). Und wenn man will beteiligt man sich an der Diskussion/Unterhaltung (auch wenn man nur einen einzigen Beitrag gelesen hat), und wenn man nicht will dann läßt man es.

Die Regel hat nicht den Sinn einfach mal alle Beiträge gelesen zu haben, sondern sie soll bei "normal großen" Threads verhindern, dass alle 5 Beiträge die gleiche Frage gestellt, oder die gleiche Info geteilt wird. Bei allen größeren Threads ist das aber ganz normal, und auch nicht störend, wenn gelegentlich mal was mehrmals gepostet wird.


> Wer ein Vorbild für angenehme Diskussionen sein will, sollte aber gleich genug in die Beschreibung packen, dass man auch ohne Anlicken des Links weiter dem Thread folgen kann.


Du kannst auch ohne Anklicken des Links dem eigentlichen Thema folgen, denn der Beitrag hinter dem Link ist ein optionales Level, was keine für die eigentliche Storyline zwingend relevanten Informationen enthält. Es ist so gesehen quasi irrelevant für die Haupt-Story. Ein potentielles nice to know, aber nicht mehr.

Und ich wollte kein Vorbild sein, ich wollte einfach nur schnell und unkompliziert einen Beitrag teilen. So wie viele andere vor mir, und auch viele andere nach mir. Und das auch, aber nicht nur, im Corona-Thread. Und auch nicht nur in unserem Forum.


> Das gilt besonders bei Videos, die sich, wie beschrieben, nur in  begrenzter Geschwindigkeit scannen lassen. Wenn jemand z.B. einen Text  verlinkt, in dem eh nur erklärt wird, was ich schon weiß, bin ich nach 2  Sekunden wieder raus. Bei einem Video geht das nicht.


Wenn man einen Text bestehend aus 10 Sätzen mit einem Video mit 60 Minuten vergleicht, dann ja. Wenn es ein Text ist der in Relation zum Video einen ähnlichen Umfang hat, und in dem dann auch noch zahlreiche Informationen verlinkt sind, dann reichen 2 Sekunden nicht aus. Und wie gesagt, das verlinkte Video hat den Begleittext in den ersten 50-70 Sekunden schon "eingebaut" - wie die meisten Info-Videos (am Anfang wird ja idR immer gesagt worum es geht).


> Also ich weiß nicht, wie andere hier das sehen, aber ich bin unter anderem deswegen in Foren und nicht auf Facebook oder Twitter unterwegs, weil ...


Und was genau ist dann das Problem daran, Beiträge die - ganz egal warum - nicht den eigenen Ansprüchen genügen, zu ignorieren? Da sind wir wieder bei dem User, der in den Thread zur Playstation postet, dass die Informationen zu der Playstation/Konsolen allgemein (seiner Meinung nach!) nichts auf PCGH zu suchen haben.

Wie gesagt, ich bin vom Grundsatz her von Anfang an deiner Meinung. Je mehr Infos man zu einem Verlinkten Beitrag bekommt, desto eher kann man im Vorfeld schon abschätzen ob es für einen Interessant ist oder nicht, oder ob es überhaupt für einen selbst relevante Informationen enthält oder nicht. Aber nicht nur ich werte das alles eher als (sehr) nice to und nicht als zwingendes must have bzw. zwingende Voraussetzung.

Nur noch mal zu Erinnerung: Ich habe ein neues Video eines relativ bekannten YouTubers gesehen, welches vom Aufbau u.a. dem Video mit dem Titel "Zerstörung der CDU" entspricht. Einem YouTube-Video, was mehr Impact in sehr vielen Bereichen (primär der Politik) hatte, als irgendein anderes Video vorher. Ein Video mit einer Machart, die gerade für die ausgeprägte Quellenangabe bekannt ist. Ein Video, was ein Thema behandelt, was aktueller nicht sein könnte. Ein Video, welches zwar etwas länger, aber trotzdem sehr interessant ist. Und das wusste ich, obwohl ich es zum Zeitpunkt als ich den Link gepostet hatte noch nicht mal komplett angeschaut hatte.

Wer - ganz egal warum - das Video nicht anschauen möchte, der schaut es einfach nicht an. Glaub mir, das klingt komplizierter als es ist. 

Und es gibt am Ende doch nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

A: Man postet keinen Link, wenn man keinen Begleittext schreiben, sondern eigentlich nur schnell was teilen will. Ergebnis: Man nimmt ALLEN Beteiligten (zb. in einem Thread) die Möglichkeit, selbst - nach welchen Kriterien auch immer - entscheiden zu können, ob sie das Video trotzdem anschauen, oder sich auch nur darüber informieren o.ä. wollen.

B: Man postet einfach nur einen Link (mit Link-Titel, wenn es nur eine URL ist sollte man zumindest den Titel manuell übernehmen, was ich eigentlich auch immer mache), und jeder kann individuell entscheiden was er mit dem Link anstellt (oder auch nicht anstellt).

In Möglichkeit A kann ich keine Logik erkennen.


----------



## Slezer (4. Juni 2020)

Georg Floyd wurde nicht umgebracht er ist ein Corona toter

Express: <<Autopsie-Enthuellung: : Getoeteter Afroamerikaner George Floyd hatte Corona>> - Thematisch aehnliche Nachrichten - Newstral.com


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2020)

Uh das macht die Lage jetzt ziemlich kompliziert. Im Nachhinein kann man jetzt fast nicht sagen ob er an Luftmangel, oder vielleicht doch an Corona gestorben ist.


----------



## Slezer (4. Juni 2020)

Ob Verbrecher oder nicht, er ist in der Statistik ein Corona toter


----------



## seahawk (4. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ob Verbrecher oder nicht, er ist in der Statistik ein Corona toter



Man muss ja die Coronalüge weiter am Leben halten - jeder Tote zählt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da wohl die gemeinsam genutzte Shisha und die mangelnde Kooperation mit eine Rolle gespielt haben.


Also genau das, was wir bei allen Demonstranten vorfinden, die meinen, das Virus ist reine Fiktion. Und was ist mit dem Joint der Kiffer? Die rotieren genauso wie immer, zumindest bei den Freunden, die ich stellenweise treffe und jedesmal dankend ablehne.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Uh das macht die Lage jetzt ziemlich  kompliziert. Im Nachhinein kann man jetzt fast nicht sagen ob er an  Luftmangel, oder vielleicht doch an Corona gestorben ist.


Wie zynisch muss man als Rassist eigentlich sein?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Manche feiern ihn als helden dabei war er ein Schwerverbrecher.



Ist völlig irrelevant ob er ein Schwerverbrecher war oder ein Heiliger gewesen wäre, das rechtfertigt trotzdem nicht ihn in dieser Situation auf solche Art zu behandeln und zu töten.


----------



## Godslayer666 (4. Juni 2020)

> Der bei einem brutalen Polizeieinsatz getötete Afroamerikaner *George Floyd ist einer offiziellen Autopsie zufolge mit dem Coronavirus infiziert gewesen*.  Die Infektion stand jedoch nicht in Zusammenhang mit seinem Tod, zumal  sie seit April 2020 bekannt war und er &#8222;höchstwahrscheinlich" keine  Symptome mehr hatte, wie es in dem am Mittwochabend (Ortszeit)  veröffentlichten Autopsiebericht hieß.



Man sollte schon mehr lesen als nur die Headline. Außerdem ist das nicht Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie zynisch muss man als Rassist eigentlich sein?


Ich und Rassist?
Ich bin nur einem gegenüber zynisch, und das ist der Covid19.



Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Der Typ wurde erstickt, komplett  Irrelevant ob er Infiziert war oder sah er für dich Krank und  gebrechlich aus, dann hätte man es sich sparen können ihn überhaupt am  Boden halten zu wollen.
> 
> Manche feiern ihn als helden dabei war er ein Schwerverbrecher.


Er ist kein Held, aber sein tragischer Tot hat immerhin eine "Bewegung" gestartet. Und es ist einfach an der Zeit das sich in den USA was ändert.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juni 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Uh das macht die Lage jetzt ziemlich kompliziert. Im Nachhinein kann man jetzt fast nicht sagen ob er an Luftmangel, oder vielleicht doch an Corona gestorben ist.



Nein, es ist relativ simpel.
Es ist vollkommen wurscht ob du Corona, Ebola HiV oder Klumpfüße hast, wenn Dir jemand für 8 Minuten mit seinem Körpergewicht die Luft zum atmen nimmt, dann stirbst du.
Ok, können wir ausschließen, dass seine Covid Infektion seine Lungen nicht angegriffen hat? Nein, können wir nicht. 
Nur, wenn er da liegt, Knie am Hals und mehrfach! betont, er bekomme keine Luft und darum bittet atmen zu dürfen, dann spielt es keine scheiß Rolle ob er Covid hatte. 
Da hat der Mann seit April Covid und er stirbt erst daran als ihm Wochen später ein Polizist ein Knie in den Hals drückt - was ein hintertückischer Virus.

Es ist auch vollkommen irrelevant ob Floyd ein Heiliger oder ein Knacki war, man behandelt so einfach niemanden den man wegen eines vermeintlich gefälschten 20$ Scheins festnehmen will.
Das. tut. man. einfach. nicht.
Und wenn man "damit ja nichts aussagen wollte", dann hält man dazu einfach die Fresse. Das ist das Paradebeispiel, dass zu viele "Personen" nicht verstehen worum es bei der Justiz und deren Vollstreckung eigentlich handelt.

George Floyd wurde misshandelt bis er daran gestorben ist.
Alles andere, ob er schonmal gesessen hatte, ob er Covid hatte, ist reine Relativierung dieses Verbrechens. Nichts anderes.
Geht der Affe in Uniform von seinem scheiß Hals runter, dann gibt es keinen Todesfall, gibt es kein Video darüber, gibt es keine Massenproteste, gibt es keine Wiederholung des immerselben Musters wieder und wieder und wieder.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2020)

Ich merk schon, mein Post hat ohne Smileys nicht gezündet.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Da wird sich absolut nichts ändern was soll sich auch ändern?  Wenn die idiotischen Looter die Waffen ziehen wird das Militär einschreiten und sie werden halt getötet ganz einfach.



Mein Gott, du wirkst als hättest du zuviel Division gezockt.
Soviel Einfältigkeit bzw. Engstirnigkeit hab ich nichtmehr erlebt seit Schaffe seinen 9/11 Thread eröffnet hat.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, mein Post hat ohne Smileys nicht gezündet.



Ne, wär mit Smileys eher noch schlechter rübergekommen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Da wird sich absolut nichts ändern was soll sich auch ändern?  Wenn die idiotischen Looter die Waffen ziehen wird das Militär einschreiten und sie werden halt getötet ganz einfach.



Wenn Plünderungen ein Ausmaß annehmen, dass die zivile Ordnungsmacht systematisch "outmanned & outgunned" ist, wäre der Einsatz von Militär sogar rechtens. Nicht nur in den USA.

Zu dumm nur, dass das Militär bisher gegen *friedliche* Demonstranten eingesetzt wurde, weil die zufällig da demonstriert haben, wo Trump mal eine Bibel in die Kamera halten wollte.

Interessant auch, das Trump damals beim Aufmarsch der Rechten der Ansicht war, dass darunter sicherlich auch viele gute Menschen zu finden wären, während er jetzt Zigtausende, die ebenfalls von ihren verfassungsmäßigen Recht Gebrauch machen, mit ein paar Plünderern gleichsetzt oder gar links-umstürzlerische Bestrebungen vermutet.

Und wenn ihm dann noch sämtliche Gouverneure (Also auch die republikanischen ...) und sein eigener Verteidigungsminister (Da wird demnächst womöglich ein Amt frei, falls sich jemand bewerben mag ...) widersprechen, darf man durchaus misstrauisch werden. Egal, ob man Plünderungen genau so doof findet wie die meisten Menschen auch, und egal, wo man sich selbst politisch verortet.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ne, wär mit Smileys eher noch schlechter rübergekommen.


Gut, wer generell mit Sarkasmus nichts anfangen kann, dem nützen auch keine Warnhinweise.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wirklich? Dann zeig mir bitte mal wo steht dass das [und auch im vorliegenden Fall] so gehandhabt wird. Wenn zb. 2 Menschen einen Sicherheitsabstand nicht einhalten, dass das dann als 2 Verstöße gezählt wird. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Polizei sogar nur 100 Menschen "erwischt" hat, und nicht wie ich dachte 100 Vergehen mit vielleicht 200 oder 500 Menschen.



Ich weiß nicht, wie das die Polizei dann in der Kriminalstatistik zählt. Es gibt schließlich gemeinschaftlich begangene Straftaten. 
Allerdings wird dann auch die Geldstrafe für alle Beteiligten einzeln fällig.

Sind bei einer Coronaparty mit 5 Leute dann also 5*150€ = 750€. Ist die Frage, ob man sich so eine teure Party öfter leisten kann/will. 



Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Um das ging es mir bei dieser Aussage nicht also lege mir keine worte in den Mund. Schau mal nach was der gemacht hat dann denkst du wahrscheinlich anders darüber für was er 5 Jahre im Gefängnis war.



Was auch egal ist. Denn das passiert in den USA sehr schnell wenn du als Schwarzer ein kleines vergehen hast.
Dann gehst du jahrelang in den Knast.
Ein Weißer mit Geld kann sich einfach freikaufen.

Markus Lanz vom 2. Juni 2020 - ZDFmediathek




hoffgang schrieb:


> Da hat der Mann seit April Covid und er stirbt erst daran als ihm Wochen später ein Polizist ein Knie in den Hals drückt - was ein hintertückischer Virus.



Wobei das eine sehr häufige Ausrede in den USA ist, wenn jemand durch die Polizei stirbt, dass der Vorerkrankungen hatte.
Ist aber schon statistisch sehr interessant, dass die da alle genau dann daran sterben, wenn sie von der Polizei festgehalten werden. (Siehe Lanz)

Die private Obduktion welche die Familie veranlasst hat, hat eindeutig das Ersticken als Todesursache festgestellt. Deshalb wurde nun auch Anklage wegen Mordes gegen den Polizisten, sowie wegen Beihilfe gegen die drei anderen erhoben.



			
				https://www.merkur.de/welt/usa-george-floyd-tod-coronavirus-derek-chauvin-autopsie-schwarz-trump-proteste-minneapolis-polizist-zr-13782711.html schrieb:
			
		

> *George Floyd: Zweite Autopsie zeigt völlig andere Todesursache - weitreichende Folgen für Anklage*
> 
> Update vom 2. Juni 2020, 13.36 Uhr: Auch eine zweite offizielle Autopsie bestätigt in wesentlichen Teilen den Befund, den die durch die Familie beauftragte Autopsie abgegeben hatte: Todesursache sei demnach ein Herz-Kreislauf-Stillstand infolge von "Druck auf den Nacken" gewesen. Damit gilt die durch den Polizisten Derek Chauvin angewandte Gewalt auch offiziell als Todesursache von George Floyd*. In einem ersten Bericht war noch von Vorerkrankungen und Rauschmitteln die Rede gewesen.
> 
> ...




Zum Thema Corona-Infektion, die hatte er wohl schon überstanden:


			
				https://www.merkur.de/welt/usa-george-floyd-tod-coronavirus-derek-chauvin-autopsie-schwarz-trump-proteste-minneapolis-polizist-zr-13782711.html schrieb:
			
		

> Update vom 4. Juni, 7.50 Uhr: Der bei einem brutalen Polizeieinsatz getötete Afroamerikaner George Floyd ist einer offiziellen Autopsie zufolge mit dem Coronavirus infiziert gewesen. Die Infektion stand jedoch nicht in Zusammenhang mit seinem Tod, zumal sie seit April bekannt war und er &#8222;höchstwahrscheinlich&#8220; keine Symptome mehr hatte, wie es in dem am Mittwochabend veröffentlichten Autopsiebericht hieß. Floyds Familie habe der Veröffentlichung zugestimmt, hieß es.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte bereits unter Berufung auf die Autopsie erklärt, dass Floyd am Montag vergangener Woche wegen des brutalen Polizeieinsatzes gestorben war. Ein Polizist in der Stadt Minneapolis im Bundesstaat Minnesota hatte sein Knie fast neun Minuten lang in den Hals des am Boden liegenden Floyds gedrückt. Der 46-Jährige war festgenommen worden, weil er verdächtigt wurde, mit einem gefälschten 20-Dollar-Schein bezahlt zu haben.
> 
> Seit Floyds Tod kommen die USA nicht mehr zur Ruhe. Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft verschärfte nun ihre Anklagen und ließ alle beteiligten früheren Beamten festnehmen. Tausende Menschen gingen bis zum späten Mittwochabend erneut im ganzen Land friedlich auf die Straße, um ein Ende von Polizeigewalt, Rassismus und Ungleichheit zu fordern.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Die Demonstranten sind friedlich. Die Zerstörungen werden durch notorische Kriminelle und Chaoten durchgeführt. War hier bei G20 auch nicht anders. 
In den USA kommt dann noch dazu, dass wohl Rechtsextreme selbst Straftaten begehen, um sie den Demonstranten in die Schuhe zu schieben. Möglicherweise ist das sogar organisiert.

auslandsjournal - Die Sendung vom 3. Juni 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Demonstranten sind friedlich. Die Zerstörungen werden durch notorische Kriminelle und Chaoten durchgeführt. War hier bei G20 auch nicht anders.
> In den USA kommt dann noch dazu, das wohl Rechtsextreme selbst Straftaten begehen, um sie den Demonstranten in die Schuhe zu schieben. Möglicherweise ist das sogar organisiert.



Neee klar, die rechten sind am Vandalismus hier schuld. Selbstverständlich. Alle anderen sind gaaanz lieb.
Wer glaubt den Quatsch eigentlich noch?
Bei G20 ist klar, wer randaliert hat.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Es geht um die USA. Wer nicht lesen kann, sollte sich raushalten.
Und wenn du nicht lesen kannst, kannst du dir zumindest das verlinkte Video anschauen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um die USA. Wer nicht lesen kann, sollte sich raushalten.



Und wer seine eigenen Beiträge nicht liest, auch:



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Demonstranten sind friedlich. Die  Zerstörungen werden durch notorische Kriminelle und Chaoten  durchgeführt. War hier bei G20 auch nicht anders.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Beiweise das Gegenteil, wo die friedlichen Demos nicht friedlich sind.
G20 in Hamburg: Wie die groesste Demo friedlich blieb | STERN.de

Und auch in den USA geht die Gewalt bei den Demos von der Polizei aus. Und da auch gegen die Presse.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Es sind garantiert nicht alle Demonstranten friedlich, das wäre zu sehr Schwarz und Weiß und das gibt es beim Menschen nicht.



Es ist aber die Minderheit. Zumal das möglicherweise bezahlte und/oder rechtsextrem motivierte Provokateure sind. 
>>> Edit: Auch online ist das der Fall: Facebook loescht Fake-Konten: Rechtsradikale geben sich als Antifa aus | tagesschau.de
Ansonsten geht die Gewalt von der Polizei aus. 


BTT:

Zum Thema Corona-Infektion, die hatte er wohl schon überstanden:


			
				https://www.merkur.de/welt/usa-george-floyd-tod-coronavirus-derek-chauvin-autopsie-schwarz-trump-proteste-minneapolis-polizist-zr-13782711.html schrieb:
			
		

> Update vom 4. Juni, 7.50 Uhr: Der bei einem brutalen Polizeieinsatz getötete Afroamerikaner George Floyd ist einer offiziellen Autopsie zufolge mit dem Coronavirus infiziert gewesen. Die Infektion stand jedoch nicht in Zusammenhang mit seinem Tod, zumal sie seit April bekannt war und er &#8222;höchstwahrscheinlich&#8220; keine Symptome mehr hatte, wie es in dem am Mittwochabend veröffentlichten Autopsiebericht hieß. Floyds Familie habe der Veröffentlichung zugestimmt, hieß es.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte bereits unter Berufung auf die Autopsie erklärt, dass Floyd am Montag vergangener Woche wegen des brutalen Polizeieinsatzes gestorben war. Ein Polizist in der Stadt Minneapolis im Bundesstaat Minnesota hatte sein Knie fast neun Minuten lang in den Hals des am Boden liegenden Floyds gedrückt. Der 46-Jährige war festgenommen worden, weil er verdächtigt wurde, mit einem gefälschten 20-Dollar-Schein bezahlt zu haben.
> 
> Seit Floyds Tod kommen die USA nicht mehr zur Ruhe. Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft verschärfte nun ihre Anklagen und ließ alle beteiligten früheren Beamten festnehmen. Tausende Menschen gingen bis zum späten Mittwochabend erneut im ganzen Land friedlich auf die Straße, um ein Ende von Polizeigewalt, Rassismus und Ungleichheit zu fordern.




Brasilien und Mexiko: So viele Corona-Tote wie noch nie  | tagesschau.de

Corona: Goettingen schraenkt oeffentliches Leben ein | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Braunschweig


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Neee klar, die rechten sind am Vandalismus hier schuld. Selbstverständlich. Alle anderen sind gaaanz lieb.
> Wer glaubt den Quatsch eigentlich noch?



ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
Das halt jetzt doof gelaufen.

Und wen interessiert ob das nun Schaffe ist oder nicht. Selbst wenns jemand anders ist, alleine die Referenz an Schaffe zeigt doch wofür diese Account da ist - sinnvolle Diskussionsteilnahme isses nicht...


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> USA: Rechtsextremisten wegen Unterwanderung von Protesten verhaftet | ZEIT ONLINE
> Das halt jetzt doof gelaufen.



Und es geht wie gesagt um die USA.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und es geht wie gesagt um die USA.



Bedeutet aber nicht, dass das ausschließlich von da kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Ja hier haben wir sowas auch, dass sich Rechte als Flüchtlinge ausgeben um Anschläge zu planen, oder auch um als Wutanreger der Nazis zu dienen.
Was wird aus Soldat Franco A.?: Der Rechtsextreme, der Fluechtling spielte - n-tv.de
Verteidigung - Frankfurt am Main - Terror-Prozess gegen Franco A. nicht vor Herbst - Politik - SZ.de
"False Flag"-Hetze: Rechte geben sich als syrischer Flüchtling aus - WinFuture.de


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und auch in den USA geht die Gewalt bei den Demos von der Polizei aus. Und da auch gegen die Presse.



Es reicht, wenn unter den Demonstranten ein paar Gewalttäter sind, die die Sache anstacheln.
Dann reagiert auch die Polizei härter.
Im Auslandsjournal wurde darüber berichtet, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Ja, aber da war klar zu sehen, das die Gewalt von der Polizei ausging. Insbesondere die Angriffe gegen Journalisten.
Mit Gummigeschossen und Pfefferspray - ZDFmediathek
Vor allem Minute 2:37, wo der Kameramann völlig unvermittelt eines mit dem Schild übergebraten bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja, aber da war klar zu sehen, das die Gewalt von der Polizei ausging. Insbesondere die Angriffe gegen Journalisten.



Kennst du das Original Filmmaterial?
Guck dir das Video zu George Floyd an.
Gucke ich es mir an, hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Leute, die filmen, nur darauf gewartet, dass sowas passiert.
Wieso sind die nicht eingeschritten und haben den Polizisten von seinem Hals herunter gezogen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sind die nicht eingeschritten und haben den Polizisten von seinem Hals herunter gezogen?



Eventuell aus Angst.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Das wurde auch bei Lanz am 2.6. angesprochen, dass der Polizeieinsatz inziniert wirkte. Als wollte Trump da was haben, um seinen Bürgerkrieg loszutreten.
Militär im Land einzusetzen, davon träumt er doch schon lange.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gucke ich es mir an, hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Leute, die filmen, nur darauf gewartet, dass sowas passiert.
> Wieso sind die nicht eingeschritten und haben den Polizisten von seinem Hals herunter gezogen?



Weil das Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt, Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte, körperlicher Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte (ggf. mit einer tödlichen Waffe), Befreiung eines Gefangenen und ca. 15 weitere Vergehen die teilweise als Ordnungswidrigkeit und größtenteils als Straftat geahndet worden wären.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Polizei in den USA dann doch geneigt ist die Schusswaffe zur Selbstverteidigung einzusetzen.

Also nein, man geht nicht einfach auf Polizisten los, vor allem nicht in den USA und vor allem dann nicht wenn man nicht die passende Hautfarbe für sowas hat.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt sagen damit.



Genau das, was ich geschrieben habe. Mit Piktogrammen zu Veranschaulichung kann ich leider nicht dienen.



> Weil du das weist ob sie nur gegen friedliche Demonstarnten eingestzt worden sind warst ja dabei.



Und du weißt das Gegenteil ... woher?

Ansonsten: Zur Räumung des Lafayette Parks durch die Nationalgarde gibt es zig übereinstimmende Medien- und Augenzeugenberichte: Die Protestierenden dort waren überwiegend friedlich. Die Handvoll, die das nicht war, hätte man in der weitläufigen Anlage auch rauspflücken können, ohne die gesamte versammelte Menge mit Rauchkanistern und Pfeffer zu malträtieren.



> Ach ein paar internet videos und schon hat man eine falsche Meinung ohne jeglichen Beweis,



"Ein paar Internetvideos" dubioser Herkunft sind allerdings zumeist für eine ganz und gar andere Sicht der Dinge verantwortlich.



> ich vergaß das Amy Regierung Satanisten sind.



Keine Ahnung, wie du jetzt darauf kommst, aber deine Schreibweise (insbesondere die einzigartige Natur deiner Rechtschreibfehler) erinnern mich irgendwie an einen anderen User, der unlängst gebannt wurde und sogar die gleichen Ansichten und Argumentationsstrukturen an den Tag legte. Aber das wird selbstverständlich purer Zufall sein. 

(Nein, nicht Schaffe. Der war zwar manchmal schräg, konnte sich aber gescheit ausdrücken.)


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Weil das Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt, Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte, körperlicher Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte (ggf. mit einer tödlichen Waffe), Befreiung eines Gefangenen und ca. 15 weitere Vergehen die teilweise als Ordnungswidrigkeit und größtenteils als Straftat geahndet worden wären.
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Polizei in den USA dann doch geneigt ist die Schusswaffe zur Selbstverteidigung einzusetzen.
> 
> Also nein, man geht nicht einfach auf Polizisten los, vor allem nicht in den USA und vor allem dann nicht wenn man nicht die passende Hautfarbe für sowas hat.



Man muss auch nicht Hand anlegen.
Es reicht, erneut bei der Polizei anzurufen und neue Beamte zu bestellen, die das dann übernehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht Hand anlegen.
> Es reicht, erneut bei der Polizei anzurufen und neue Beamte zu bestellen, die das dann übernehmen.



Ein Schwarzer ruft in den USA nicht die Polizei. Der hält sich da weg. Jahrhundertelanger Rassismus hat da Spuren hinterlassen.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/usa-rassismus-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> In den USA gibt es einen eigenen Begriff für dieses Gespräch zwischen Kindern und ihren Eltern: "The Talk". Bereits mit sechs Jahren oder sogar früher werden schwarze Kinder aufgeklärt.  Darüber, dass man besser nicht mit der Polizei in Konflikt gerät und wenn, dass man die Hände hoch nimmt, sich ruhig und freundlich verhalten muss. Das Risiko: Gewalt oder sogar der Tod - das besprechen Eltern mit ihrem Kindern.


Schwarze Eltern in den USA: Vorbereiten auf den Rassismus | tagesschau.de

Polizeigewalt in den USA: Mehr als Rassismus - ZDFheute

Was auch bei Lanz (am 2.6. oder 3.6.) angesprochen wurde ist, dass die meisten "Polizisten" in den USA nur eine einwöchige "Ausbildung" erhalten. 
Zum Vergleich in Deutschland sind es für den mittleren Dienst 2,5 Jahre Ausbildung und für den gehobenen Dienst 3 Jahre duales Studium.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2020)

Gut ihr Lieben, das Thema der rassistischen Übergriff in den USA ist bedeutend und sollte und muss diskutiert werden, in diesem Thema aber eher nicht. Sicher ist der Zusammenhang hat, denn Hunger und Verzweiflung sind eine Folge der Pandemie, aber thematisch trotzdem ziemlich weit weg vom Thema.

Danke für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht Hand anlegen.
> Es reicht, erneut bei der Polizei anzurufen und neue Beamte zu bestellen, die das dann übernehmen.



Das setzt allerdings erst einmal ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in die Polizei voraus, welches insbesondere schwarzen Communities fehlt. Diese gehen - und das nicht zu Unrecht - davon aus, dass entweder niemand erscheint, insbesondere wenn man andere Polizisten anschwärzt, oder dass die Hinzukommenden gleich noch zu Ungunsten mitmischen.

Einmal abgesehen davon, dass selbst hinzugerufene korrekte Beamte niemals rechtzeitig vor Ort wären, um ihre freidrehenden Kollegen rechtzeitig zu bremsen.



Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Also komplett nutzlos wie immer von dir.



Bitte nicht so viele triftige Argumente auf einmal.


----------



## Slezer (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wurde auch bei Lanz am 2.6. angesprochen, dass der Polizeieinsatz inziniert wirkte. Als wollte Trump da was haben, um seinen Bürgerkrieg loszutreten.
> Militär im Land einzusetzen, davon träumt er doch schon lange.


Sage ich ja, er ist an Corona gestorben


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Wie kommst du auf so einen Scheiß?

Zum dritten mal:
Zum Thema Corona-Infektion, die hatte er wohl schon überstanden:


			
				https://www.merkur.de/welt/usa-george-floyd-tod-coronavirus-derek-chauvin-autopsie-schwarz-trump-proteste-minneapolis-polizist-zr-13782711.html schrieb:
			
		

> Update vom 4. Juni, 7.50 Uhr: Der bei einem brutalen Polizeieinsatz getötete Afroamerikaner George Floyd ist einer offiziellen Autopsie zufolge mit dem Coronavirus infiziert gewesen. Die Infektion stand jedoch nicht in Zusammenhang mit seinem Tod, zumal sie seit April bekannt war und er &#8222;höchstwahrscheinlich&#8220; keine Symptome mehr hatte, wie es in dem am Mittwochabend veröffentlichten Autopsiebericht hieß. Floyds Familie habe der Veröffentlichung zugestimmt, hieß es.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte bereits unter Berufung auf die Autopsie erklärt, dass Floyd am Montag vergangener Woche wegen des brutalen Polizeieinsatzes gestorben war. Ein Polizist in der Stadt Minneapolis im Bundesstaat Minnesota hatte sein Knie fast neun Minuten lang in den Hals des am Boden liegenden Floyds gedrückt. Der 46-Jährige war festgenommen worden, weil er verdächtigt wurde, mit einem gefälschten 20-Dollar-Schein bezahlt zu haben.
> 
> Seit Floyds Tod kommen die USA nicht mehr zur Ruhe. Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft verschärfte nun ihre Anklagen und ließ alle beteiligten früheren Beamten festnehmen. Tausende Menschen gingen bis zum späten Mittwochabend erneut im ganzen Land friedlich auf die Straße, um ein Ende von Polizeigewalt, Rassismus und Ungleichheit zu fordern.


----------



## Slezer (4. Juni 2020)

Kann ja sein das er es überstanden hat und wieder infiziert wurde. Weißt du doch gar nicht. 

Außerdem steht da "höchstwahrscheinlich". Lesen kannst du?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das er es überstanden hat und wieder infiziert wurde. Weißt du doch gar nicht.



Geht nicht. Wenn er es überstanden hat, hat er Antikörper. Die bilden sich nach 1-2 Wochen, waren da also schon lange vorhanden. 



Slezer schrieb:


> Außerdem steht da "höchstwahrscheinlich". Lesen kannst du?



Es war aber auf jeden Fall nicht so, dass er einen schweren Verlauf hatte. Sonst wäre er nicht auf der Straße rumgelaufen, sondern hätte im Krankenhaus gelegen. 
Er war also fit.


----------



## JePe (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Wenn die idiotischen Looter die Waffen ziehen(..)



... die ihnen per Verfassungszusatz zustehen und die ihnen wegzunehmen auch als groesstes Sakrileg unter der nordamerikanischen Sonne gilt.

Ist das nicht irgendwie ... kontraproduktiv? Den "idiotischen Lootern" erst zu gestatten, sich mit Kriegswaffen einzudecken, um ihnen dann eine Polizei entgegenzusetzen, die andernorts als kaempfende Truppe durchginge? Aber egal. Hauptsache, der Feind steht links. Was macht es schon, dass er aus Pappe ist und da hingeschoben wurde.

Ein Schelm, wer da ein Konzept vermutet.

P. S. Als bewaffnete Milizen das Parlamentsgebaeude von Michigan gestuermt haben, was hat der bibelfeste Despotus da eigentlich gesagt? Ach Ja. Befreit Michigan. Aber wenn Agent Orange einen Fototermin hat, werden unbewaffnete! Demonstranten beiseite geknueppelt und von Hubschraubern verscheucht, die noch tiefer fliegen als der IQ des Commander-in-Chief und seiner Jubelperser ist. Heil, mein Donald!

P. P. S. Du machst Deinem Namen alle Ehre. Jedenfalls dem ersten Teil davon.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... die ihnen per Verfassungszusatz zustehen und die ihnen wegzunehmen auch als groesstes Sakrileg unter der nordamerikanischen Sonne gilt.



Und die haben sich nochmal ordentlich damit eingedeckt. Coronavirus-Hamsterkauf - Waffen statt Toilettenpapier: US-Amerikaner decken sich mit Pistolen und Gewehren ein - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Da fragt man sich schon, wie es ein Hersteller schafft dann Pleite zu gehen.
Sig Sauer: Waffenhersteller schliesst deutschen Produktionsstandort - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Slezer (4. Juni 2020)

Evtl wurden Waffen von anderen Herstellern gekauft? Gibt ja genug. 

Musst Mal über deinen Tellerrand schauen


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2020)

Von irgendwelchen Hamsterkäufen wurde noch kein Unternehmen gerettet. Das ist, wenn überhaupt, nur ein Strohfeuer. Die Waffen und Munition, die man heute hamstert (und nicht benötigt) kauft man nächstes Jahr ja nicht erneut. Davon abgesehen liegt bei Sig Sauer auch noch einiges anderes im Argen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2020)

Die 300€ Sonderprämie pro Kind sind mal sowas von ungerecht.
Die Belastung fuer eine Familie mit 2 verdienenden Elternteilen im Home Office mit 2 Kindern war sicher nicht groesser als fuer den Single der seinen Job verloren hat oder in Kurzarbeit musste. 

Falscher Weg.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann blendet du aber den Rest aus, wenn während der Impeachment Sache genug Stimmung gegen Trump in der Bevölkerung gewesen wäre hätten die Republikaner ihn fallen lassen wie eine heiße Kartoffel.


Die Stimmung war gegen ihn. Aber im Gegensatz zu früher hatte man die absolute Mehrheit. Warum jemanden fallen lassen, der ihre Politik Macht?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die 300€ Sonderprämie pro Kind sind mal sowas von ungerecht.


Im normalen Steuerrecht reicht es schon verheiratet zu sein ohne Kinder um einen Vorteil zu bekommen. DAS ist ungerecht.
Dagegen kann ich mit direkter Unterstützung bei Kindern noch ganz gut leben.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

Wobei man die 130 Mrd. Euro auch einfach direkt an alle hätte verteilen können. Wären 1600€ für jeden gewesen, also deutlich mehr, als die paar Cent, die man nun beim Einkaufen sparen würde.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man die 130 Mrd. Euro auch einfach direkt an alle hätte verteilen können. Wären 1600€ für jeden gewesen, also deutlich mehr, als die paar Cent, die man nun beim Einkaufen sparen würde.



Ditp, und da wuerden kinder, die in der regel ja 2 elternteile haben die dann insgesamt 3200€ gekommen wierden, ja auch profitieren.

Ich bin aich kein freund von kindergeld, steuervorteilem, bauzuschuessen usw fuer familien. 


Wenn man kinder in die welt setzt, hat man fuer diese sorge zu tragen - auch finanziell. Da hat kein elterneteil ueberhaupt geld zu erhalten. Schule und kindergarten sowie lehrmaterialien dafuer fuer alle kinder komplett kostenlos. 

Wer das privileg hat, sein erbgut weiter geben zu koennen, eine private altersvorsorge zu haben (kinder finanzieren ihre eltern zum grossteil im alter mit) und das Glueck der familie geniessen zu duerfen - das sollte als ansporn reichen um kinder zu bekommen.
Und nicht das geld des staates bzw. derer die ggf swlber keine kinder bekommen koennen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die 300€ Sonderprämie pro Kind sind mal sowas von ungerecht.
> Die Belastung fuer eine Familie mit 2 verdienenden Elternteilen im Home Office mit 2 Kindern war sicher nicht groesser als fuer den Single der seinen Job verloren hat oder in Kurzarbeit musste.
> 
> Falscher Weg.



Man kann sich die Konstellationen immer so zurecht schieben, bis sie ins eigene Empörungskonzept passen.

Singles müssen sich keine Gedanken darüber machen, wo sie während der Arbeitszeit das Kind unterbringen oder wie sie ihr Kind anständig versorgen, wenn sie keine Arbeit haben.
Auch zwei verdienende Eltern können in Kurzarbeit sein bzw. ihre Jobs verloren haben und stehen dann keinen Deut besser da als Singles in der gleichen Situation - eher sogar schlechter, weil es *mindestens* eine versorgungsabhängige Person ohne eigenes Einkommen gibt, während der Single nur für sich selbst verantwortlich ist. Es gibt es auch alleinerziehende Eltern, nebenbei bemerkt.
Und was Homeoffice angeht, haben Singles keine Vorstellung davon, welche Belastung Kinderbetreuung während der Arbeitszeit darstellt - einfach mal kurz das Kopfkino anlaufen lassen, wie es wäre, neben der Arbeit noch ein Kind betreuen zu müssen (es muss nicht das eigene sein). Da nützt es auch nichts, wenn - was übrigens nicht die Regel ist - beide Eltern im Homeoffice wären, weil diese ja trotzdem beide ihr jeweiliges Arbeitspensum und die Ablenkung durch das Kind oder die Kinder haben (welche übrigens ohne ihre üblichen Spielkameraden außerordentlich unausgelastet und unentspannt sind).
Zudem leisten Personen mit Kindern einen Beitrag dafür, dass es auch nach ihrem Ableben noch Bürger gibt, welche die Steuertöpfe auffüllen, aus denen solche Prämien und andere Leistungen ausgeschüttet werden, währen sich Singles - und es soll ja sogar kinderlose Paare geben, hab' ich gehört - da kommod ausklinken und bei identischem Einkommen viel größere Rücklagen bilden können.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass so eine pauschale Prämie damit der richtige Weg wäre, aber deine Argumentation dagegen ist wackelig. Wenn, dann müsste man doch eher damit argumentieren, dass das Großziehen von Kindern für sich allein ein eher unzureichendes Kriterium für deren Erhalt ist.

Es wird immer und bei jeder Hilfsmaßnahme Bedürftige geben, die leer ausgehen und Empfänger, die nicht tatsächlich bedürftig sind. Aber ein wohlüberlegter Satz an Kriterien kann das abmildern und Ungerechtigkeiten verringern.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann sich die Konstellationen immer so zurecht schieben, bis sie ins eigene Empörungskonzept passen.
> 
> Singles müssen sich keine Gedanken darüber machen, wo sie während der Arbeitszeit das Kind unterbringen oder wie sie ihr Kind anständig versorgen, wenn sie keine Arbeit haben.
> Auch zwei verdienende Eltern können in Kurzarbeit sein bzw. ihre Jobs verloren haben und stehen dann keinen Deut besser da als Singles in der gleichen Situation - eher sogar schlechter, weil es *mindestens* eine versorgungsabhängige Person ohne eigenes Einkommen gibt, während der Single nur für sich selbst verantwortlich ist. Es gibt es auch alleinerziehende Eltern, nebenbei bemerkt.
> ...



Ziemlich viele punkte die du hier anbringst - im grossen und ganzen kann man einfach sagen:

Kinder zu haben, sollte einen nicht fuer eine Corona-Praemie qualifizieren. Das haette fairer geloest gehoert. (wie bspw. die ausschuettung pro Kopf ab 18 jahren in deutschland) 

Das thema mit der benachteiligung von singles in deutschland ist ein anderes, aber reales, Problem.  (


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ziemlich viele punkte die du hier anbringst - im grossen und ganzen kann man einfach sagen:
> 
> Kinder zu haben, sollte einen nicht fuer eine Corona-Praemie qualifizieren. Das haette fairer geloest gehoert. (wie bspw. die ausschuettung pro Kopf ab 18 jahren in deutschland)
> 
> Das thema mit der benachteiligung von singles in deutschland ist ein anderes, aber reales, Problem.  (


Die setzen die in die Welt, dann auch bitte die Kosten tragen. Würde es sich um materielle Dinge handeln würden alle schreien "Eigentum verpflichtet".


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ditp, und da wuerden kinder, die in der regel ja 2 elternteile haben die dann insgesamt 3200€ gekommen wierden, ja auch profitieren.



In den 82 Mio. Einwohnern sind die Kinder mit dabei. 
Wären bei einer Familie mit 2 Kindern also zusammen 6400€.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2020)

Aber halt 0 € für unsere lieben Großkonzerne und wem wollen Merkel & Co nochmal helfen? Eben...




INU.ID schrieb:


> Wirklich? Dann zeig mir bitte mal wo steht dass das [und auch im vorliegenden Fall] so gehandhabt wird. Wenn zb. 2 Menschen einen Sicherheitsabstand nicht einhalten, dass das dann als 2 Verstöße gezählt wird.



Häh? Was soll ich dir da wo zeigen? Wenn ein Sicherheitsabstand von jedem einzuhalten ist, dann wird nicht nur einer von beiden bestraft. Muss man das echt ausbuchstabieren? Ich fürchte, der Gesetzgeber erachtet das als genauso überflüssig, wie ich. Grundlegendes Textverstädniss kann ich nicht "zeigen".



> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Polizei sogar nur 100 Menschen "erwischt" hat, und nicht wie ich dachte 100 Vergehen mit vielleicht 200 oder 500 Menschen.



So siehts aus. Und deswegen sage ich: Eine Dunkelziffer von Faktor 100, also 10000 Vergehen für eine Stadt der Größe Kölns, sind definitiv im Bereich des möglichen. Freundstreffen, Gruppen im Park, Maske nicht aufgesetzt, etc.. Da kommt sehr schnell sehr vieles zusammen. Und wenn man die Abstandsregel tatsächlich mir reinnimmt, dann hat man 100 Verstöße schon zusammen, wenn 10 Leute auf einem typischen Bürgersteig von A nach B und 10 weitere von B nach A laufen, denn 1,5 m sind mangels 2,5 m breiter Bürgersteige fast nie möglich und dann sind Ratzfatz 10 mal 10 Begegnungen mit unter 1,5 m entstanden. Deswegen habe ich ja, je nach Regelauffassung, einige 10er Potenzen als mögliche Antworten genannt, denn ich glaube selbst nicht, dass die Polizisten sich um sowas überhaupt gekümmert haben. Aber Verstöße sind es trotzdem.

Ohne zu wissen, welche Art von Vergehen eigentlich erfasst wurde, kann man also (wie gesagt) epidemologisch wenig schlussfolgern. Es ist z.B. gut möglich, dass bei einer 50-Personen-Party in einer Bar nur 1 Barbetreiber belangt und in die Statistik eingetragen wurde, während man die anderen einfach nach Hause geschickt hat. Schuldig wären die in dem Beispiel aber trotzdem und somit wäre es genauso legitim, sie alle polizeilich zu erfassen und 51 Verstoßende zu vermerken.






Spoiler






> Die Regel hat nicht den Sinn einfach mal alle Beiträge gelesen zu haben, sondern sie soll bei "normal großen" Threads verhindern, dass alle 5 Beiträge die gleiche Frage gestellt, oder die gleiche Info geteilt wird. Bei allen größeren Threads ist das aber ganz normal, und auch nicht störend, wenn gelegentlich mal was mehrmals gepostet wird.



Ich empfinde das als störend und habe zu meiner aktiven Zeit auch Leuten auf die Finger geklopft, die offensichtlich nicht einmal die letzte Seite/die Posts des gleichen Tages gelesen haben.



> Und was genau ist dann das Problem daran, Beiträge die - ganz egal warum - nicht den eigenen Ansprüchen genügen, zu ignorieren?



Muss ich dir wirklich erklären, worin das Problem von Beiträgen liegt, die nicht Teil einer Diskussion sind, sondern einfach mitten drin reingeschmissen werden? Es gibt einen ganzen Paragraphen "Spam" gegen sowas.



> Wie gesagt, ich bin vom Grundsatz her von Anfang an deiner Meinung. Je mehr Infos man zu einem Verlinkten Beitrag bekommt, desto eher kann man im Vorfeld schon abschätzen ob es für einen Interessant ist oder nicht, oder ob es überhaupt für einen selbst relevante Informationen enthält oder nicht. Aber nicht nur ich werte das alles eher als (sehr) nice to und nicht als zwingendes must have bzw. zwingende Voraussetzung.
> 
> Nur noch mal zu Erinnerung: Ich habe ein neues Video eines relativ bekannten YouTubers gesehen, welches vom Aufbau u.a. dem Video mit dem Titel "Zerstörung der CDU" entspricht. Einem YouTube-Video, was mehr Impact in sehr vielen Bereichen (primär der Politik) hatte, als irgendein anderes Video vorher. Ein Video mit einer Machart, die gerade für die ausgeprägte Quellenangabe bekannt ist. Ein Video, was ein Thema behandelt, was aktueller nicht sein könnte. Ein Video, welches zwar etwas länger, aber trotzdem sehr interessant ist. Und das wusste ich, obwohl ich es zum Zeitpunkt als ich den Link gepostet hatte noch nicht mal komplett angeschaut hatte.



Und wäre es jetzt zuviel verlangt gewesen, wenigstens einen, möglicherweise sogar zwei oder möglicherweise sogar alle diese Informationen mit in deine Post zu passen? [nocode]"Am Rande: Sehr interessantes, gut recherchiertes Video, in dem der Umgang der Medien mit Corona analysiert wird"[/nocode]
?
Stattdessen gab es nur den automatischen Titel, der eigentlich nur besagt "jemand ist angepisst wegen der Medien und hat ein Video dazu gemacht". Vermutlich kann ich dir 100 Videos verlinken, auf die diese Beschreibung zutrifft, ohne mich weiter als zwei Klicks vom AFD-Kanal entfernen zu müssen. Und kein einziges davon ist auch nur die Öffnung eines neuen Tabs wert, aber auf jedes einzelne würde genau die gleiche (Nicht-)"Beschreibung" passen, die in deinem Post stand.



> A: Man postet keinen Link, wenn man keinen Begleittext schreiben, sondern eigentlich nur schnell was teilen will. Ergebnis: Man nimmt ALLEN Beteiligten (zb. in einem Thread) die Möglichkeit, selbst - nach welchen Kriterien auch immer - entscheiden zu können, ob sie das Video trotzdem anschauen, oder sich auch nur darüber informieren o.ä. wollen.
> 
> B: Man postet einfach nur einen Link (mit Link-Titel, wenn es nur eine URL ist sollte man zumindest den Titel manuell übernehmen, was ich eigentlich auch immer mache), und jeder kann individuell entscheiden was er mit dem Link anstellt (oder auch nicht anstellt).
> 
> In Möglichkeit A kann ich keine Logik erkennen.



Möglichkeit A ermöglich allen, die in diesem Diskussionsforum eine Diskussion ohne Unterbrechungen führen möchen, das führen einer Diskussion ohne Unterbrechungen in diesem Diskussionsforum. Möglichkeit B dagegen ermöglicht es nicht jedem, individuell über dieses Video zu entscheiden, da man erst auf den Link klicken muss, um etwas darüber zu erfahren. Somit ist es einfach nur "hey, falls ihr Youtube noch nicht kennt: Da gibt es Videos!"-Beitrag. Und den braucht hier niemand. Für Videofeeds gibt es Myriaden von Quellen im Internet und ich will dir nicht wiedersprechen, dass diese einen Nutzen haben. Aber die Frage ist: Braucht es noch einen weiteren? Und muss der hier sein? Es gibt auch Millionen von Pornowebseiten, also mögen offensichtlich Leute Bilder nakter Menschen. Trotzdem posten wir hier keine Tittenbildchen mit dem vermerk "wer das nicht mag, kann ja einfach weiterscrollen. So einfach ist das."

P.S.: Seitentitel übernimmt die Forensoftware übrigens in 99% der Fälle automatisch als Linkbeschreibung, die musst du nicht händisch eintragen.






warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die 300€ Sonderprämie pro Kind sind mal sowas von ungerecht.
> Die Belastung fuer eine Familie mit 2 verdienenden Elternteilen im Home Office mit 2 Kindern war sicher nicht groesser als fuer den Single der seinen Job verloren hat oder in Kurzarbeit musste.
> 
> Falscher Weg.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Homeoffice statt Kündigung gab, ist bei Eltern aber nicht höher als bei Singles (im Gegenteil: Sie ist sogar einen Tick niedriger). Solange man also nicht jeden Fall einzeln prüfen, sondern pauschal einer großen Menge etwas zukommen lassen möchte, spielt das keine Rolle.* Umgekehrt konnten Eltern im Home Office aber weitaus schlechter arbeiten als Singles und waren weitaus höheren Gesamtbelastungen ausgesetzt (Meine Meinung: Selbst schuld. Wer Kinder als Belastung empfindet, sollte sich keine anschaffen) und umgekehrt war es für die Kinder wesentlich härter, sich an die Maßnahmen zu halten, sodass jetzt eher eine Belohnung fällig wird, als bei Singles.

*: Für Leute, die ihren Job verloren haben, gab es übrigens deutliche ALGII-Erleichterungen. Ich bin zwar jetzt genauso wie vor Corona der Meinung, dass da noch viel zu machen, aber 300 € sind auch nicht gerade viel. Und Kurzarbeiter brauchen sich wirklich nicht über wenig Zuwendung vom Staat zu beschweren. Ich will auch mal auf Steuerzahlerkosten ein paar Wochen frei haben...


Viel diskutabler wäre, was Neuwagenkäufer denn so meisterhaftes während der Krise oder danach gemacht haben/schreckliches erleiden mussten, dass jetzt 6000 € von meinem Geld wert ist? Wenn man den ""Master""plan der Groko zugrunde legt, will man diese Summe rund 1,5 Millionen mal auszahlen. Zum Vergleich: Der 20fach kleineren Familieprämie stehen 1,1 Millionen Kinder in Deutschland gegenüber.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt konnten Eltern im Home Office aber weitaus schlechter arbeiten als Singles und waren weitaus höheren Gesamtbelastungen ausgesetzt (Meine Meinung: Selbst schuld. Wer Kinder als Belastung empfindet, sollte sich keine anschaffen)


Das werden dann die Geburtenstatistiken der nächsten Jahre zeigen, wie viele sich jetzt gegen (weitere) Kinder entschieden haben. 

Eventuell geht die auch erstmal nach oben in 7 Monaten. Je nachdem wie viele die ersten Wochen zu Hause "produktiv" genutzt haben und nicht wie die Franzosen Kondome gehortet hatten.
Die werden das wohl schon bereuen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die setzen die in die Welt, dann auch bitte die Kosten tragen. Würde es sich um materielle Dinge handeln würden alle schreien "Eigentum verpflichtet".



Meine Kinder zahlen irgendwann meine Rente, aber auch die Renten derjenigen, die selbst keine Kinder haben. Also sollten diejenigen, die kinderlos bleiben, aber später eine Rente beziehen möchten, sehr, sehr vorsichtig bei Kommentaren sein, die sich darum drehen, wer welche Kosten zu tragen hat.

Des weiteren ist das Großziehen von Kindern ist eine steuerlich begünstigte und aus Steuergeldern geförderte Maßnahme zur Fertigung weiterer Steuerzahler. Sprich, der Staat *investiert* finanzielle Mittel in eine Maßnahme zur Sicherung seiner Liquidität - also damit er weiterhin Mittel zur Verfügung hat.

Ach so, und dann braucht man ja irgendwie auch Manpower, um unsere Wirtschaftskraft als Ganzes zu erhalten. Wenn man selbige nicht zur Gänze durch Einbürgerung gewinnen will, wird sich wohl oder übel der Eine oder die Andere (im Regelfall gemeinsam und idealerweise mit Spaß dabei) reproduzieren müssen.

Reproduktion ist jedoch - kurzfristig und individuell betrachtet - wirtschaftlich unattraktiv. Kinder behindern und/oder unterbrechen die berufliche Karriere und verursachen Kosten. Und damit sich wirtschaftlich denkende Menschen reproduzieren, braucht es nun einmal wirtschaftliche Anreize.
Ansonsten reproduzieren sich nämlich überwiegend Menschen, die "wirtschaftlich" nicht einmal buchstabieren können, und deren Nachwuchs ist dann häufig auch eher ein permanenter Kostenfaktor als eine Investition.

Übrigens, Singles haben bei identischem Einkommen bessere Möglichkeiten, Eigentum zu akkumulieren. Und wie hier kürzlich jemand - ich möchte keine Namen nennen - schrieb: Eigentum verpflichtet.
Kinder sind - je nach Sichtweise - gar kein Eigentum oder das Eigentum der ganzen Gesellschaft, die letztlich von ihnen profitiert.


----------



## Slezer (4. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das werden dann die Geburtenstatistiken der nächsten Jahre zeigen, wie viele sich jetzt gegen (weitere) Kinder entschieden haben.
> 
> Eventuell geht die auch erstmal nach oben in 7 Monaten. Je nachdem wie viele die ersten Wochen zu Hause "produktiv" genutzt haben und nicht wie die Franzosen Kondome gehortet hatten.
> Die werden das wohl schon bereuen. [emoji317]


Wir haben ja alle Klopapier gehortet. Das ist ja noch viel schlimmer


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Kinder zahlen irgendwann meine Rente, aber auch die Renten derjenigen, die selbst keine Kinder haben. Also sollten diejenigen, die kinderlos bleiben, aber später eine Rente beziehen möchten, sehr, sehr vorsichtig bei Kommentaren sein, die sich darum drehen, wer welche Kosten zu tragen hat.



Die kinder der anderen werden auch diejenige pflegen die solche Sprüche ablassen


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Kinder zahlen irgendwann meine Rente, aber auch die Renten derjenigen, die selbst keine Kinder haben. Also sollten diejenigen, die kinderlos bleiben, aber später eine Rente beziehen möchten, sehr, sehr vorsichtig bei Kommentaren sein, die sich darum drehen, wer welche Kosten zu tragen hat.
> 
> Des weiteren ist das Großziehen von Kindern ist eine steuerlich begünstigte und aus Steuergeldern geförderte Maßnahme zur Fertigung weiterer Steuerzahler. Sprich, der Staat *investiert* finanzielle Mittel in eine Maßnahme zur Sicherung seiner Liquidität - also damit er weiterhin Mittel zur Verfügung hat.
> 
> ...



Ich zahle über mein Arbeitsleben hinaus weit mehr ein in die Rentenkasse als Single, als ich jemals wieder werde heraus bekommen.....also werden deine Kinder für mich erstmal garnix zahlen, sondern ich habe mir eine Rente mit regelmäßigen Einzahlungen verdient.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Das ist falsch. Es gibt ein Umlagesystem. Die Rentenbeiträge werden also sofort an die aktuellen Rentner weiter verteilt und nicht angespart.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Es gibt ein Umlagesystem. Die Rentenbeiträge werden also sofort an die aktuellen Rentner weiter verteilt und nicht angespart.



Ist mir bewusst.
Und dennoch habe ich mir mit dieser Einzahlung meine Rente verdient - so einfach ist das 

Und da braucht mir keiner ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen weil ich keine Kinder in die Welt gesetzt habe.


Wenn ich mein Leben lang in Steuerklasse 1 mehr Lohnsteuer abgedrückt habe als Single und noch dazu großzügig mein Leben lang in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt habe, dann war das am Ende sicher mehr wert als so mancher Harz 4er der 2 Kinder in die Welt gesetzt hat von dem eines auf Stütze den Rest seines Lebens verbringt uns das andere dank geringem Lohn kaum in die steuersysteme einzahlt.

Eltern müssen aufhören zu denken, dass ihre Kinder ein generelles Geschenk an die Gesellschaft und den Sozialstaat sind - erstmal sind sie bis mindestens zum 16. Lebensjahr nur eine finanzielle Belastung für den Steuerzahler - und dann evtl. sogar noch weit darüber hinaus.
Eine unnötige Umweltbelastung sind sie noch dazu - wundert mich sowieso, dass da die Streikenden fff Kids noch nicht drauf gekommen sind- wo kein Verbraucher, da kein Verbrauch und keine Verschwendung. Umweltschonender gehts nicht.

Sollte Singles und kinderlosen Paaren dann nicht eine umweltprämie gezahlt werden? 40.000€ pro Elternteil/Person scheinen mir da schon fair bei der massiven resourceneinsparung und umweltschonung.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Du hast dir das nicht durch die Einzahlung verdient, sondern durch deine Arbeitsjahre.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2020)

Da ist einer der das System nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

BTT:

*Schweden kündigt kostenlose Tests an*

_20:56 Uhr_
Menschen mit den entsprechenden Symptomen können sich künftig in Schweden kostenlos auf die Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 testen lassen. Der Staat werde für die Kosten der Tests aufkommen und im Falle einer Infektion zudem die Rückverfolgung von Kontaktpersonen übernehmen, sagte Finanzminister Per Bolund. Die Regierung werde zusätzliche 5,9 Milliarden Schwedische Kronen (mehr als 564 Millionen Euro) zur Finanzierung der Maßnahme zur Verfügung stellen, hieß es weiter. 
Sowohl Tests auf eine akute Corona-Infektion sowie Bluttests auf eine zurückliegende Erkrankung würden zur Verfügung stehen, hieß es weiter. Ziel der Maßnahme sei die weitere Eindämmung der Virusausbreitung in Schweden.


Bremerhaven überschreitet Obergrenze_18:08 Uhr_
Die Zahl der positiv auf das Coronavirus getesteten Mitglieder einer freikirchlichen evangelischen Pfingstgemeinde in Bremerhaven steigt weiter. Mittlerweile sei sie um 26 auf 96 Fälle angewachsen, teilte der Magistrat der Stadt mit. Davon wohnten 59 Menschen in Bremerhaven. Zusammen mit einer weiteren positiven Testung werde in der Stadt nunmehr der zwischen Bund und Ländern formulierte Schwellenwert von mehr als 50 Neuinfektionen in sieben Tagen pro 100.000 Einwohner erreicht. Damit steht die Frage im Raum, ob es in Bremerhaven nun wieder stärkere Beschränkungen zur Eindämmung der Infektionen geben muss.

Corona-Pandemie: Schweden will kostenlos auf Covid-19 testen | tagesschau.de


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast dir das nicht durch die Einzahlung verdient, sondern durch deine Arbeitsjahre.



Das ist nicht korrekt, schliesslich ist die Hoehe der Eigenen Rente abhaengig von den erarbeiteten Rentenpunkten und diese wiederum vom Einkommen (und den eigenen Rentenbeitraegen).


----------



## Slezer (5. Juni 2020)

Der nächste berühmte Corona toter nach George Floyd

Chris Trousdale ist tot: Boyband-Saenger stirbt mit Corona-Komplikation | GMX


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Eltern müssen aufhören zu denken, dass ihre Kinder ein generelles Geschenk an die Gesellschaft und den Sozialstaat sind - erstmal sind sie bis mindestens zum 16. Lebensjahr nur eine finanzielle Belastung für den Steuerzahler - und dann evtl. sogar noch weit darüber hinaus.



Sind sie aber. Kinder das Geschenk an den Staat schlechthin, das ist die Grundlage jeglicher Gesellschaft, der einzige Grund warum es uns überhaupt noch gibt. Das ist ja der Trick an der Sache weswegen der Staat auch eine Umgebung formen soll (muss) in der es möglich ist Kinder zu bekommen und zu Erwachsenen zu erziehen. Darum gibts staatliche Unterstützung, Kitas & Kindergärten, Schulen etc etc etc. Damit es weitergeht, damit Du nicht der letzte der Ahnenreihe der Menschheit bist.

Das Privileg damit davon zukommen einer Gesellschaft keine Kinder geben zu müssen, diesem sind sich viele gar nicht bewusst. 
GRADE während COVID, wenn Familien plötzlich Kinder nicht mehr in die Betreuung geben können, aber dennoch erwartet wird, in Form von Home Office einer sozialversicherungspflichtigen Tätigkeit nachzugehen. Ob man jedem Bürger, wie die USA, jetzt Geld geben muss kann man ja diskutieren, ich halte das für Blödsinn, aber eine monetäre Entlastung von Eltern gegenüber Haushalten ohne Kindern darf nicht unter Aspekten wie Fairness betrachtet werden. Sondern unter dem Aspekt der Notwendigkeit, dem Signal dass Kinder kein gesellschaftlicher und wirtschaftlicher Nachteil sind, zumindest kein noch stärkerer Nachteil werden.

Noch besser wärs, wenn der Staat das Geld nimmt und stärkerer Strukturen im Bereich Pflege & Kinderbetreuung schaffen würde, aka bessere Altenpflege, mehr Anreize in der Pflege (Krankenhaus & anderswo) zu arbeiten, mehr Erzieher/Innen in Kindergärten / Kitas um wenigstens nach COVID ein besseres System auf die Beine zu stellen.  Du hast keine Kinder? Vollkommen in Ordnung, wir haben 2020 und nicht 1938, das Mutterkreuz ist Geschichte. Aber bitte - wer keine Kinder hat, der soll die Fresse darüber halten was Familien mit Kindern während Covid durchgemacht haben / verdient haben.




Slezer schrieb:


> Der nächste berühmte Corona toter nach George Floyd
> Chris Trousdale ist tot: Boyband-Saenger stirbt mit Corona-Komplikation | GMX



Ach, hatte der auch die Komplikation ~300Kg Gewicht auf Rücken & Hals?


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Häh? Was soll ich dir da wo zeigen? Wenn ein Sicherheitsabstand von jedem einzuhalten ist, dann wird nicht nur einer von beiden bestraft. Muss man das echt ausbuchstabieren? Ich fürchte, der Gesetzgeber erachtet das als genauso überflüssig, wie ich. Grundlegendes Textverstädniss kann ich nicht "zeigen".


Ich ging davon aus, dass die "Verstöße" sich auf (übergeordnete)  Ereignisse, und nicht auf die beteiligten Personen beziehen. Bei den 108  Verstößen ging es übrigens auch nicht nur um Corona-Verstöße, sondern  Verstöße allgemein, also zb. auch Verstöße gegen die Parkauflagen (zb.  Grillverbot). Jetzt können die 108 Verstöße ja von sehr viel weniger  Menschen begangen worden sein. Wenn 25 Menschen an einem Grill stehen,  sind das ja potentiell schon 50 Verstöße - 25 gegen die Abstandsregel  und 25 gegen das Grillverbot. Und wenn die selbe Gruppe sich 2x an den 3  Tagen erwischen läßt, wären es schon 100 Verstöße, die von 25 Menschen  begangen wurden.


> Ohne zu wissen, welche Art von Vergehen eigentlich erfasst wurde, kann  man also (wie gesagt) epidemologisch wenig schlussfolgern. Es ist z.B.  gut möglich, dass bei einer 50-Personen-Party in einer Bar nur 1  Barbetreiber belangt und in die Statistik eingetragen wurde, während man  die anderen einfach nach Hause geschickt hat. Schuldig wären die in dem  Beispiel aber trotzdem und somit wäre es genauso legitim, sie alle  polizeilich zu erfassen und 51 Verstoßende zu vermerken.


Womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.

Die 108 Verstöße meinen also nicht zwingend auch 108 Menschen. Ergo sind die Angaben zu Verstößen weder die Beteiligten Personen betreffend genau, noch die Ereignisse betreffend. Es macht ja schon einen Unterschied ob bei einem Straßenfest 100 Anwohner als 100 Verstöße gezählt werden, oder bei einer Demo, wo die 100 Personen vielleicht aus einem Umkreis von 100KM kommen, oder 50 Menschen aus einem Wohnhaus an 2 Tagen Feste gefeiert haben. Oder 100 Gastgeber belangt wurden, ihre jeweils 50 Gäste (= 5000 Beteiligte) aber nicht.

Und ja, wenn man wirklich ausnahmslos alle Verstöße zählen möchte, dann dürften das in ganz Deutschland jeden Tag hunderttausende bzw. vermutlich sogar mehrere Millionen sein. Alleine ich habe die Tage beim letzten Einkauf vermutlich über 100 begangen, einfach weil die geforderten 1,5-2m zb. in den Supermärkten gar nicht einzuhalten sind.





Spoiler






> Muss ich dir wirklich erklären, worin das Problem von Beiträgen liegt, die nicht Teil einer Diskussion sind, sondern einfach mitten drin reingeschmissen werden?Es gibt einen ganzen Paragraphen "Spam" gegen sowas.


Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte mit "ganz egal warum" natürlich kein Spam/OT (ein Themenbezug des verlinkten Beitrages ist natürlich Voraussetzung).


> Und wäre es jetzt zuviel verlangt gewesen, wenigstens einen, möglicherweise sogar zwei oder möglicherweise sogar alle diese Informationen mit in deine Post zu passen? [nocode]"Am Rande: Sehr interessantes, gut recherchiertes Video, in dem der Umgang der Medien mit Corona analysiert wird"[/nocode]?


Nö, natürlich wäre das nicht zuviel gewesen, wie oft soll ich dass denn noch sagen? Merkst du nicht wie wir uns im Kreis drehen? Die Frage ist nicht ob es zu viel verlangt wäre. Die Frage ist ob es immer und ausnahmslos zwingende Voraussetzung ist. Ob man deswegen ein Fass aufmachen muß, wenn es mal nicht so ist, wenn der Link-Titel mal zu kurz ist, wenn der Link-Poster nichts weiter dazu schreibt. Du sagst doch am Ende deines Beitrages hier sogar, die "Seitentitel übernimmt die Forensoftware übrigens in 99% der Fälle  automatisch *als Linkbeschreibung*, die musst du nicht händisch eintragen". Bei meinem Link wurde die Link-Beschreibung ja auch hinzugefügt - sie war nur eben sehr (für manche zu) kurz.


> Stattdessen gab es nur den automatischen Titel, der eigentlich nur besagt "jemand ist angepisst wegen der Medien und hat ein Video dazu gemacht".


Perfekt oder? In 3 Worten soviel Ausdruck und Information. Und auch völlig ausreichend, um zu entscheiden "Das interessiert mich, das klicke ich an und schau mal was es ist" oder "Sagt mir nix/interessiert mich nicht/zu wenig Infos, da investiere ich keine dutzenden Sekunden, den Link klicke ich nicht an".


> Vermutlich kann ich dir 100 Videos verlinken, auf die diese Beschreibung zutrifft, ohne mich weiter als zwei Klicks vom AFD-Kanal entfernen zu müssen. Und kein einziges davon ist auch nur die Öffnung eines neuen Tabs wert, aber auf jedes einzelne würde genau die gleiche (Nicht-)"Beschreibung" passen, die in deinem Post stand.


Ganz bestimmt könntest du das. Und weiter? Hab ich das Video etwa nur des Titels wegen verlinkt? Sind deine 100 Videos inhaltlich mit dem Video vergleichbar?

Was wäre denn wenn ich es so gepostet hätte:


			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein interessantes Youtube-Video von Rezo, was mit der Presse und u.a. auch mit Corona zu tun hat: www.Nichtssagendervieolink.de/klickmichanoderlaßes



Denn genau die Information war in meinem Beitrag ja enthalten. Und das sollte meiner Meinung nach als  Minimum an Information auch ausreichend sein.


> Es gibt auch Millionen von Pornowebseiten, also mögen offensichtlich Leute Bilder nakter Menschen. Trotzdem posten wir hier keine Tittenbildchen mit dem vermerk "wer das nicht mag, kann ja einfach weiterscrollen. So einfach ist das."


Ich denke damit wurde dann auch alles zu dem Thema gesagt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Sind sie aber. Kinder das Geschenk an den Staat schlechthin, das ist die Grundlage jeglicher Gesellschaft, der einzige Grund warum es uns überhaupt noch gibt. Das ist ja der Trick an der Sache weswegen der Staat auch eine Umgebung formen soll (muss) in der es möglich ist Kinder zu bekommen und zu Erwachsenen zu erziehen. Darum gibts staatliche Unterstützung, Kitas & Kindergärten, Schulen etc etc etc. Damit es weitergeht, damit Du nicht der letzte der Ahnenreihe der Menschheit bist.
> 
> Das Privileg damit davon zukommen einer Gesellschaft keine Kinder geben zu müssen, diesem sind sich viele gar nicht bewusst.
> GRADE während COVID, wenn Familien plötzlich Kinder nicht mehr in die Betreuung geben können, aber dennoch erwartet wird, in Form von Home Office einer sozialversicherungspflichtigen Tätigkeit nachzugehen. Ob man jedem Bürger, wie die USA, jetzt Geld geben muss kann man ja diskutieren, ich halte das für Blödsinn, aber eine monetäre Entlastung von Eltern gegenüber Haushalten ohne Kindern darf nicht unter Aspekten wie Fairness betrachtet werden. Sondern unter dem Aspekt der Notwendigkeit, dem Signal dass Kinder kein gesellschaftlicher und wirtschaftlicher Nachteil sind, zumindest kein noch stärkerer Nachteil werden.
> ...



Es ist wie mit der milch der bauern.... Ueberproduktion senkt den wert des produktes. 

Es ist nicht so dass der planet oder die gesellschaft nehr menschen braeuchte. 

Sinkende weltweite bevoelkerungszahlen wuerden die umwelt, die renten/gesundheitssysteme etc. entlasten.

Also ja, kinder sind notwendig. In begrenzter Zahl und mit zukunftsperspektive (massgeblich von der muehe der eltern abhaengig wie die fuer ihr kind aussieht).

Und um die zahl der kinder weiter zu senken, kann man ruhig so ueberfluessige systeme wie kindergeld, baufkindergeld, steuervorteile etc. abschaffen. 
Kindergaerten, schulen, lernmaterialien, schulessen etc alles dafuer fuer jedes kind im gleicheb masse kostenlos und ueber die systeme mit finanziert. 

Wuerde dafuer sorgen, das eltern ein kind auch nur dann  bekommen, wenn sie es wirklich wollen und bereits sind finanzielle verantwortung vollumfaenglich zu uebernehmen.
Funktioniert in anderen laendern ja auch - letztens erst wieder kollegen aus china da gehabt und denen mal dargelegt was man mit kindern bei uns geschenkt bekommt - das zahlen die praktisch im alleingang.

Aber hier geht es ja nicht im speziellen um die unfaire abschrowpfung alleinstehender/kinderloser, sondern um die Corona- Spende der regierung die voellig falach verteilt wird mit 300€ pro kind.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Aber hier geht es ja nicht im speziellen um die unfaire abschrowpfung alleinstehender/kinderloser, sondern um die Corona- Spende der regierung die voellig falach verteilt wird mit 300€ pro kind.



Und wie willst du das verteilen? Oder gar nichts machen?
Am besten den Sozialstaat abschaffen? Verhältnisse wie in Brasilien?


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es ist wie mit der milch der bauern.... Ueberproduktion senkt den wert des produktes.
> Es ist nicht so dass der planet oder die gesellschaft nehr menschen braeuchte.
> Sinkende weltweite bevoelkerungszahlen wuerden die umwelt, die renten/gesundheitssysteme etc. entlasten.



Der Planet nicht unbedingt, unsere Gesellschaft schon dringender. 
Wir überaltern während andere Gesellschaften immer jünger werden - was ein Problem für dich sein wird, denn wie wir ja besprochen haben hast du eingezahlt, bist aber darauf angewiesen, dass es nach wie vor Einzahler gibt. Doof wenn du nicht mitwirkst unserer Gesellschaft neue Einzahler zur Verfügung zu stellen, so musst du dich mit allen Leistungsempfängern, deren Anzahl steigt, mit immer weniger Einzahlern rumschlagen.

Alternativ könnt man ja auch Anreize schaffen dass kinderlose Renter benachteiligt werden, wer Kinderlos ist kann ja auch keine Enkelkinder betreuen.
Denn egal wie du es drehst und wendest, das einzige was die Gesellschaft wirklich nicht braucht sind kinderlose Rentner, da gibts halt echt keine Verwendung für.

Also ja, alleinstehende / kinderlose habens schon sehr sehr schwer und werden total unfair geschröpft. Ganz schlimm.
Bevor ich diese Personengruppe entlaste steck ichs dann doch lieber in Kinder, gerne in Familien mit finanziellen Engpässen, da isses nicht falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich zahle über mein Arbeitsleben hinaus weit mehr ein in die Rentenkasse als Single, als ich jemals wieder werde heraus bekommen.....also werden deine Kinder für mich erstmal garnix zahlen, sondern ich habe mir eine Rente mit regelmäßigen Einzahlungen verdient.



Vielleicht hast du es nur vergessen, vielleicht warst du auch gerade die Kreide holen, als du es in der Schule lernen solltest: so funktionieren das bundesdeutsche Rentensystem und die Rentenkassen nicht. Du sparst nichts an, sondern erwirbst Ansprüche, welche die nächste Generation (an deren Produktion und Formung du dich nicht vollumfänglich beteiligt hast) zu erfüllen hat. Generationenvertrag und so. Du zahlst die Rente derjenigen, die *jetzt* in Rente sind aus (ggf. impliziter, besser aber expliziter) Dankbarkeit dafür, dass sie die Produktion und Formung deiner Person ermöglicht haben.

Und ja, du zahlst im Schnitt etwas mehr ein als jemand mit Kind. Allerdings hast du im Schnitt auch weniger Ausgaben als jemand mit Kind. Was du dabei durcheinanderbringst, ist der kausale Zusammenhang: Du bezahlst nicht mehr ein zur Strafe, weil du Single bist, sondern Eltern zahlen weniger ein als Entlastung dafür, dass sie Kinder großziehen, die - wie nun schon mehrfach erklärt - für ein Weiterbestehen des Systems erforderlich sind. Das ist kein Geschenkk, sondern eine zeitliche Verlagerung von Kosten.

Und wenn das System schon jetzt ziemlich wackelig steht, ist das mehr oder weniger die Schuld von Leuten, die vermeidbarerweise recht alt werden, ohne machbarerweise Kinder in die Welt gesetzt zu haben. Aus gesellschaftlicher Sicht sind Singles fast so überflüssig wie der Dödel am Papst - das, was du als finanzielle Belastung empfindest, ist das *Mindeste*, was du tun kannst um deiner - Vorsicht, Ironie! - Existenz einen Sinn zu geben. Du bist quasi zahlendes Mitglied im Verein der Arterhaltung und darfst dafür die Annehmlichkeiten des Clubs nutzen, obwohl du ansonsten keinerlei Vereinsarbeit leistest.  



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so dass der planet oder die gesellschaft nehr menschen braeuchte.
> Sinkende weltweite bevoelkerungszahlen wuerden die umwelt, die renten/gesundheitssysteme etc. entlasten.



Nein, das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Die Personen, welche die Renten- und Gesundheitsysteme belasten und in dem kommenden Jahren noch mehr belasten werden, sind bereits da. Du gehörst dazu. Ich übrigens auch. Und nahezu jeder Andere hier außer ein paar sprechenden Embryonen, die sich ab und zu zum Spielen hierher verirren.  
Was fehlt sind diejenigen, die den Spaß bezahlen, wenn du und ich es nicht mehr tun - wenn wir also nur noch entnehmen, aber nicht mehr einzahlen.

Und das die Welt an sich zu viele Kinder hat, nützt uns dabei überhaupt nichts, weil diese anderswo lebenden Kinder entweder nichts in die bundesdeutsche Rentenkasse einzahlen wollen, nichts einzahlen können oder hier so oder so nicht willkommen wären. Sie sind Bestandteil der Zukunftsplanung dort, wo sie leben - unabhängig davon, ob diese nun besser oder schlechter ist als unser Konzept.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Planet nicht unbedingt, unsere Gesellschaft schon dringender.
> Wir überaltern während andere Gesellschaften immer jünger werden - was ein Problem für dich sein wird, denn wie wir ja besprochen haben hast du eingezahlt, bist aber darauf angewiesen, dass es nach wie vor Einzahler gibt. Doof wenn du nicht mitwirkst unserer Gesellschaft neue Einzahler zur Verfügung zu stellen, so musst du dich mit allen Leistungsempfängern, deren Anzahl steigt, mit immer weniger Einzahlern rumschlagen.
> 
> Alternativ könnt man ja auch Anreize schaffen dass kinderlose Renter benachteiligt werden, wer Kinderlos ist kann ja auch keine Enkelkinder betreuen.
> ...



Das ist eine Spirale nach oben die eben nicht mehr funktioniert. Das Rentensystem gehört überarbeitet.

Und wie ich bereits schrieb: kein Kindergeld, keine bauzuschüsse etc. mehr für Eltern zur freien Verfügung.

Sondern direkt über die sozialen Systeme die Schulen, Kindergärten, schulmaterialien, gesundes Essen, Schulausflüge etc. für alle Kinder vollkommen kostenlos.

Damit würde das Geld in jedem Fall bei ALLEN Kindern FAIR  ankommen und Elternteile daran hindern, das Kindergeld für Bier und Fernseher auszugeben.

Ganz einfache Idee eigentlich und mit Sicherheit keine schlechte.

Kindergeld etc gibt es in anderen Ländern auch nicht, und da werden trotzdem Kinder in die Welt gesetzt.

Kinderlose Rentner sind genauso unnötig wie welche mit Kindern. Denn wenn man in der Rente ist, ist das Kind bereits erzogen und volljährig. Damit ist ein kinderloser Rentner genauso viel wert wie einer mit Kindern - eine Belastung für das Sozialstaates (aber da will ich mal nichts sagen, wir wollen ja alle alt werden)

Kinder in die Welt zu setzen ist in erster Linie mal ein egoistischer Wunsch des Menschen Und wer dem nachkommt, sollte für diese halt auch Sorge tragen im privaten Leben.

Eltern in Deutschland leben im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Eltern anderer  Länder in einem unnötig großzügigen Schlaraffenland und dürfen sich jeden Tag bei allen mit Steuerklasse 1 und ohne Kinder bedanken.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kinderlose Rentner sind genauso unnötig wie welche mit Kindern. Denn wenn man in der Rente ist, ist das Kind bereits erzogen und volljährig. Damit ist ein kinderloser Rentner genauso viel wert wie einer mit Kindern - eine Belastung für das Sozialstaates (aber da will ich mal nichts sagen, wir wollen ja alle alt werden)



Naja, meine Mutter / Schwiegermutter nimmt meine Kleine wenn die Kita Schließtage hat damit meine Frau und ich unseren Systemkritischen Berufen nachgehen können. Kinderlose Rentner passen vllt auf ihren schlecht erzogenen Hund auf.
Ich erkenn da schon einen Mehrwert für die Gesellschaft...



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kinder in die Welt zu setzen ist in erster Linie mal ein egoistischer Wunsch des Menschen Und wer dem nachkommt, sollte für diese halt auch Sorge tragen im privaten Leben.



Gewollt kinderlos zu bleiben ist in erster Linie ein egoistischer Wunsch die Vorteile der Gemeinschaft zu genießen ohne die damit einhergehenden Nachteile in Kauf nehmen zu sollen. Wer dem nachkommt sollte nicht rumheulen wenn Familien bezuschusst werden.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Eltern in Deutschland leben im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Eltern anderer  Länder in einem unnötig großzügigen Schlaraffenland und dürfen sich jeden Tag bei allen mit Steuerklasse 1 und ohne Kinder bedanken.


Kriegste mal Kinder und erfährst dieses Schlaraffenland, reden wir weiter.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Eltern in Deutschland leben im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Eltern anderer  Länder in einem unnötig großzügigen Schlaraffenland und dürfen sich jeden Tag bei allen mit Steuerklasse 1 und ohne Kinder bedanken.



Deutschland ist in erster Linie ein Schlaraffenland für Kinderlose, denn sie sind nicht auf die Versorgung durch *eigene* Kinder angewiesen, wenn sie nicht mehr erwerbsfähig sind.

Anderswo besteht die einzige Absicherung fürs Alter oder Berufsunfähigkeit darin, möglichst früh möglichst viele *eigene* Kinder zu bekommen, damit die Chance steigt, dass ein paar davon durch- und in eine Position kommen, in der sie für ihre Eltern sorgen können.


----------



## Eckism (5. Juni 2020)

Es ist doch nix verkehrt dran, das Familien mit Kindern finanziell geholfen wird. Ich hab zwar keine und werde auch keine haben, aber Kinder sind erstens Wundervoll(die meisten), zweitens teuer und drittens, die Zukunft von Morgen.
Als Kinderloser Onkel von 4 Nichten ist das aber auch nicht gerade günstig, aber liest ja hier, wie mach andere so drauf sind...


----------



## JePe (5. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die setzen die in die Welt, dann auch bitte die Kosten tragen.



Der Satz ist so unfassbar dumm, ich kann gar nicht glauben, dass ich mich zu einer Antwort hinreissen lasse. Hast Du ueberhaupt ansatzweise das Konzept einer "Gesellschaft" begriffen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Satz ist so unfassbar dumm, ich kann gar nicht glauben, dass ich mich zu einer Antwort hinreissen lasse. Hast Du ueberhaupt ansatzweise das Konzept einer "Gesellschaft" begriffen?


Das Konzept, was du hier willst ist, dass die anderen bezahlen sollen. Das habe ich schon verstanden.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du ueberhaupt ansatzweise das Konzept einer "Gesellschaft" begriffen?





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Konzept, was du hier willst ist, dass die anderen bezahlen sollen. Das habe ich schon verstanden.



@JePe - er hat auf deine Frage eindeutig mit Nein geantwortet.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Konzept, was du hier willst ist, dass die anderen bezahlen sollen. Das habe ich schon verstanden.



Ja, das Konzept ist, dass die Gemeinschaft aufkommt.
Die Gemeinschaft hat Geld bezahlt, damit du zur Schule gehen konntest.
Die Gemeinschaft hat Geld bezahlt, damit dein Genickbruch im Krankenhaus versorgt werden kann.

Ich jedenfalls will keine Verhältnisse wie in den USA haben, wo Leute sich hoffnungslos verschulden, um Kranken oder Bildungskosten bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Seregios (5. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ja, du zahlst im Schnitt etwas mehr ein als jemand mit Kind. Allerdings hast du im Schnitt auch weniger Ausgaben als jemand mit Kind. Was du dabei durcheinanderbringst, ist der kausale Zusammenhang: Du bezahlst nicht mehr ein zur Strafe, weil du Single bist, sondern Eltern zahlen weniger ein als Entlastung dafür, dass sie Kinder großziehen, die - wie nun schon mehrfach erklärt - für ein Weiterbestehen des Systems erforderlich sind. Das ist kein Geschenkk, sondern eine zeitliche Verlagerung von Kosten.



Im Großen und Ganzen hast du Recht, dass Nachwuchs zum Erhalt des Systems notwendig ist. Aber die Rechnung Kind = Rentenretter stimmt so nicht. 
Ehepaar mit drei Kindern. Eines wird Polizist, eins Architekt und eins bleibt in Hartz 4. Rentenleistung = 0


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Gerade der erste tut aber auch etwas für die Gesellschaft und hat entsprechend seine Pension verdient.


BTT:
Goettingen: Corona-Massentest hat begonnen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Braunschweig


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das Konzept ist, dass die Gemeinschaft aufkommt.
> Die Gemeinschaft hat Geld bezahlt, damit du zur Schule gehen konntest.
> Die Gemeinschaft hat Geld bezahlt, damit dein Genickbruch im Krankenhaus versorgt werden kann.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls will keine Verhältnisse wie in den USA haben, wo Leute sich hoffnungslos verschulden, um Kranken oder Bildungskosten bezahlen zu müssen.



Und das konzept, wie hier mehrfach gesagt, kann weiter bestehen ohne elternteilen geld fuer kinder in den hintern zu blasen.


----------



## Seregios (5. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gerade der erste tut aber auch etwas für die Gesellschaft und hat entsprechend seine Pension verdient.



Eben. Pension (größtenteils steuerfinanziert) und nicht Rente.  

edit. Aber das führt vom eigentlichen Thema zu weit weg.


----------



## Slezer (5. Juni 2020)

Mehrere Länder haben die Grenzen geöffnet. 4te welle incomming. Oder sind wir schon bei der 5ten?


----------



## Eckism (5. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe, das ich nach nun 4 Wochen Schweden den Coronakram hinter mir hab. Wenn nicht hier, wo dann...^^


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juni 2020)

sind die babyboomer in Rente ist doch ey alles vorbei mit der Rentenkasse  


In der Pflegebranche ist die durschnittalter 50+.und nachwuchs kommt auch net,
 es sei denn wir kaufen im Ausland groß ein, aber da haben wir  viel Konkurrenz die bessere  Arbeitsbedienungen haben. (wären aber auch kinder der anderen)^^

Aber die Vereinigtes Königreich fällt schon mal als Konkurrenz  aus, dort sieht man ja am anfang deren  larifaris Aktionen gegen Covid,
 und nun sollen ausländische Pflegekräfte auch noch Gebühr bezahlen.. damit die dort arbeiten können und die haben schlechtere Bedienungen als wir (und wer Familie hat, muss  paar tausend pfund Gebühr bezahlen  )


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> sind die babyboomer in Rente ist doch ey alles vorbei mit der Rentenkasse



Wenn ich daran denke, was der Staat in den 80er noch alles verbeamtet hat.
Pensionszahlungen von 300 Milliarden pro Jahr kommen irgendwann. Da reicht es nicht mehr, bei den Rentnern noch mehr zu kürzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, was der Staat in den 80er noch alles verbeamtet hat.
> Pensionszahlungen von 300 Milliarden pro Jahr kommen irgendwann. Da reicht es nicht mehr, bei den Rentnern noch mehr zu kürzen.



Also die Rente der Babyboomer muss man schon kürzen(mehr versteuern) oder man finanziert quer mit steuerngelder und in der Altenpflege wird es dann auch nicht besser aussehen,  ist halt die größte Bevölkerungsgruppe, nach 10-15 jahren will ich die Branche wechseln..das tue ich mir garantiert nicht an..aber mal gucken, vlt werde ich  bis dahin ja Berufsunfähig und muss zwangswechseln..bin jetzt schon kaputt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, was der Staat in den 80er noch alles verbeamtet hat.
> Pensionszahlungen von 300 Milliarden pro Jahr kommen irgendwann. Da reicht es nicht mehr, bei den Rentnern noch mehr zu kürzen.



Bei der Rechnung sollte man allerdings auch bedenken, dass wenn der Staat die Staatsdiener nicht verbeamten würde, er jeden Monat die Beiträge in die Rentenkasse überweisen müsste, also schon früher eine höhere Belastung hätte.
Zudem, wenn die Beamten dann frühzeitig versterben, spart sich der Staat einiges an Kohle. Wenn man all dies in den Berechnungen mit berücksichtigt, wird sich das so nicht viel schenken.
Wobei ich finde, dass nicht jeder verbeamtet gehört, bei Lehrern sehe ich da z.B. keinen Grund. Klar man kann mit dem Streitrecht argumentieren, auf der anderen Seite kann sich der verbeamtete Lehrer auch relativ viel erlauben, bis es mal Kosequenzen gibt...


----------



## Slezer (5. Juni 2020)

Corona-News aktuell: Priester mit vielen Kontakten positiv getestet | GMX

Ohje jetzt haben es sehr viele Kinder lol


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Kinder zahlen irgendwann meine Rente, aber auch die Renten derjenigen, die selbst keine Kinder haben. Also sollten diejenigen, die kinderlos bleiben, aber später eine Rente beziehen möchten, sehr, sehr vorsichtig bei Kommentaren sein, die sich darum drehen, wer welche Kosten zu tragen hat.



Wieso sollten sie denn vorsichtig sein? Gibt bestimmt auch genügend Singles die ihr gesamtes Berufsleben immer den maximalen Beitrag in die Rentenkasse einbezahlt haben und dadurch vielleicht mehr wie jemand mit seinen zwei Kindern. Ein bisschen sehr schwarz/weiß Vergleich den du hier anführst.
Des Weiteren hat der Single ja auch die Rente von jemand anderem finanziert, vielleicht sogar von deinen Eltern. Gibt bestimmt auch Singles deren Eltern früh oder noch vor Beginn der Rente verstorben sind. Von daher ist es schon sehr unverschämt, dem Single durch die Blume mitzuteilen er soll doch gefälligst seine Klappe halten.

Aber zum Thema 300€ für Kinder, finde ich auch sehr ungerecht und mal nur nach dem Schema Gießkanne, ein bisschen Geld zu verteilen um sich dann besser darzustellen. Weil beispielsweise Rentner werden gar nicht berücksichtigt, klar die hatten keine Betreuungsbelastung, aber durchaus eine seelische Belastung indem sie die Enkelkinder etc nicht sehen durften. Und für viele Renter mit wenig Rente, wäre das durchaus auch ok gewesen.
Ansonsten zitiere ich da gerne eine Freundin: Was soll ich mit den 300€ ich möchte, das mein Kind wieder in die Kita kann und seine sozialen Kontakte pflegen. Was ich sehr gut verstehen kann.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast dir das nicht durch die Einzahlung verdient, sondern durch deine Arbeitsjahre.



Und was machst du in den "Arbeitsjahren"? Richtig du bezahlst ein und damit verdienst du dir deinen Renteneinspruch. Würdest du in diesen Arbeitsjahren nur wenig einzahlen bekommst du auch nur wenig Rente. Aber ich glaube es ist mode, dass du dem User grundsätzlich widersprechen musst egal was er schreibt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das verteilen? Oder gar nichts machen?
> Am besten den Sozialstaat abschaffen? Verhältnisse wie in Brasilien?


Zum einen Leben wir in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und nicht in einem Schlaraffenland, auch wenn so Leute wie du das gerne hätten. Jedoch kann es halt auch nicht sein, dass man alles immer an die Allgemeinheit abdrückt.
Das man Schulbildung usw kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellt, kein Problem. Aber wieso soll ich deine Kinder durchfüttern, weil du meintest du musst 5 zeugen, könntest aber nur 1 versorgen? Wenn ich Kinder in die Welt setze, sollte ich diese auch versorgen können (Essen, Trinken, Kleidung) Bildung und kostenfreier ÖPNV kann gerne jedem Kind zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Aber diese Einstellung, ich mach worauf ich Bock habe und die Allgemeinheit wirds schon richten ist einfach nur Asozial! Da tun mir dann auch die Kinder leid, die bei solchen Leuten aufwachsen müssen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du es nur vergessen, vielleicht warst du auch gerade die Kreide holen, als du es in der Schule lernen solltest: so funktionieren das bundesdeutsche Rentensystem und die Rentenkassen nicht. Du sparst nichts an, sondern erwirbst Ansprüche, welche die nächste Generation (an deren Produktion und Formung du dich nicht vollumfänglich beteiligt hast) zu erfüllen hat. Generationenvertrag und so. Du zahlst die Rente derjenigen, die *jetzt* in Rente sind aus (ggf. impliziter, besser aber expliziter) Dankbarkeit dafür, dass sie die Produktion und Formung deiner Person ermöglicht haben.



Vermutlich warst du da mal wieder Kreide holen, was bei dir wohl relativ häufig in der Schule vorkam?
Das extreme Umlageverfahren (es gibt ja auch noch mehrere Zwitterverfahren, z.B. die Schweiz hat das besser gelöst), wie wir es in Deutschland haben, wurde eingeführt, da Kapitalgedeckte Renten durch die Währungsreformen die wir in Deutschland hatten zu großen Rentenverlusten führte.
Dass wir in Deutschland ein Umlageverfahren haben, bei dem die aktuelle die vorherige Generation finanziert ist zwar richtig, jetzt kommt allerdings das große Aber.
Schaut man sich die durchschnittliche Einzahldauer und den durschnittlichen Einzahlbetrag an und vergleicht ihn mit dem durschnittlichen Rentenbezug, so stellt man fest, dass der Staat (Rentenkasse) im Schnitt mit jedem Rentner Gewinn macht. Nur wurde halt die Rentenkasse immer schön geplündert und über die Jahre hinweg sehr viele versicherungsferne Dinge finanziert (kann man auch nachschlagen), wodurch die Kasse stark belastet wurde.
Von daher brauchst du den User gar nicht so blöd anmachen, denn er hat durchaus recht mit seiner Aussage. Hätte man das Geld nur für die Rente investiert und die Überschüsse (wie beispielsweise der Staatsfonds in Norwegen angelegt), wäre das überhaupt kein Thema, wenn ein Single Rente bezieht, aber keine Nachfahren in die Welt gesetzt hat, denn das Geld war da, es wurde nur anderweitig verpulvert.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ja, du zahlst im Schnitt etwas mehr ein als jemand mit Kind. Allerdings hast du im Schnitt auch weniger Ausgaben als jemand mit Kind. Was du dabei durcheinanderbringst, ist der kausale Zusammenhang: Du bezahlst nicht mehr ein zur Strafe, weil du Single bist, sondern Eltern zahlen weniger ein als Entlastung dafür, dass sie Kinder großziehen, die - wie nun schon mehrfach erklärt - für ein Weiterbestehen des Systems erforderlich sind. Das ist kein Geschenkk, sondern eine zeitliche Verlagerung von Kosten.


Ähm nein, ich vermute mal du meinst kinderlose Paare? Ein Single der eine Wohnung usw. alles selber bezahlen muss, ist mit Sicherheit nicht so viel besser dran wie eine Familie mit Doppelverdiener. Je nach Job wird er sich schon mehr leisten können, aber am größten sieht man da meiner Meinung nach den Unterschied bei kinderlosen Paaren die zusammenleben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn das System schon jetzt ziemlich wackelig steht, ist das mehr oder weniger die Schuld von Leuten, die vermeidbarerweise recht alt werden, ohne machbarerweise Kinder in die Welt gesetzt zu haben.



Nein es ist die Schuld der Regierungsparteien, die Rentengelder zweckentfremdet haben. Per se ist das System nicht schlecht, auch wenn man es über die Zeit dementsprechend modifizieren/anpassen muss.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2020)

Was wird eigentlich nach den Kindern durchs Dorf getrieben? Die Vergünstigungen die es für Schwerbehinderte gibt? Die schisseinhalb Pfennig die für Blindenleitsysteme und barrierefreie Zugänge ausgegeben werden? Frauenhäuser? Grünanlagen und Spielplätze (wo der Köter vom neureichen Kinderlosen alles vollkackt)? 

Kennen Sie das Blindenleitsystem? - YouTube
Frei nach einzelnen hier: "_Die hätten ja keine Kinder kriegen müssen nicht blind werden müssen!_"


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich nach den Kindern durchs Dorf getrieben? Die Vergünstigungen die es für Schwerbehinderte gibt? Die schisseinhalb Pfennig die für Blindenleitsysteme und barrierefreie Zugänge ausgegeben werden? Frauenhäuser? Grünanlagen und Spielplätze (wo der Köter vom neureichen Kinderlosen alles vollkackt)?



davor kommen die Pflegebedürftige Rentner 

Teilkasko Pflegeversicherung + Rente -> reicht für einen Pflegeplatz nicht aus -> 48 Prozent brauchen Sozialhilfe -> Tendenz steigend, da gibt es auch Potenzial zum einsparen  
Pflegewohngeld und Taschengeld von Sozialamt könnte man auch streichen. 

Bsp. Rechnung (Mein Wohnort)

pro monat 2400 Euro Eigenanteil (Versicherungsleistung schon abgezogen) und wo ich arbeite 3300 Euro(dort ist halt hohes Mietspiegel, daran passt das sich ja auch an) 

@back2topic,  sonst wird Rotkaeppchen sauer 

A+ oder doch 0?: Blutgruppe koennte Covid-19-Verlauf entscheiden - n-tv.de   o.O


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juni 2020)

Die kommende Generation an Rentnern ist doch eh verarmt,

was bringt denn da eine Pflegeversicherung?


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juni 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema 300€ für Kinder, finde ich auch sehr ungerecht und mal nur nach dem Schema Gießkanne, ein bisschen Geld zu verteilen um sich dann besser darzustellen. Weil beispielsweise Rentner werden gar nicht berücksichtigt, klar die hatten keine Betreuungsbelastung, aber durchaus eine seelische Belastung indem sie die Enkelkinder etc nicht sehen durften. Und für viele Renter mit wenig Rente, wäre das durchaus auch ok gewesen.



Absichtlich von der Bild, damit es auch deutlich wird: Trotz klammer Kassen wegen Corona - Fettes PLUS fuer 21 Millionen Rentner  -
Von daher find ich 300€/Kind auch sehr sehr ungerecht...


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2020)

Warum denken manche Leute eigentlich, dass es nichts bringt die Masken nur über dem Mund zu tragen?
Die improvisierten Masken sind in erster Linie ein Spuckschutz und das was aus der Nase kommt ist entweder ein Aerosol das aus der Nase kommt


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Wo das Aerosol rauskommt ist am Ende ziemlich egal.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen hast du Recht, dass Nachwuchs zum Erhalt des Systems notwendig ist. Aber die Rechnung Kind = Rentenretter stimmt so nicht.
> Ehepaar mit drei Kindern. Eines wird Polizist, eins Architekt und eins bleibt in Hartz 4. Rentenleistung = 0



Da man allerdings vorab nicht weiß, welchen Weg der Nachwuchs einschlagen wird, man allerdings ganz genau weiß, dass keine Kinder *gar keine* Chance auf Rentenbeiträge bedeuten, wird man's wohl erst einmal mit Nachwuchs versuchen müssen.

Vor allem sollte man, wann man in Generationen denkt, auch gleich noch eine weiter und generell im gesamtgesellschaftlichen Rahmen rechnen: Mehr Kinder erhöhen die Chance, dass welche dabei sind, die einen (nennenswerten) Beitrag für das Rentensystem leisten. Auch Kinder, die das in ihrem eigenen Erwerbsleben nicht tun und deren ausbleibender Beitrag über die Kinder Anderer querfinanziert werden, können ihrerseits Kinder in die Welt setzen, die in der nächsten Runde die erhoffte Leistung bringen. Außerdem zahlen sie die Steuern, aus denen die Rentenkassen aufgepolstert werden, wenn die Beiträge nicht reichen.

Darüber hinaus leisten Polizisten und Architekten und zig andere Berufe einen berufsbezogenen Beitrag zum gesellschaftlichen Leben und selbst der hauptberufliche Hartzer (im Kontrast zum temporären Hartzer-Status, der jeden mal treffen kann) fällt immerhin durch eine im Schnitt höhere Reproduktionsfreudigkeit auf - da muss man dann beim Nachwuchs ansetzen, damit der den Lebensentwurf der Eltern nicht übernimmt.

Nachwuchs als Luxus zu betrachten, ist jedenfalls schwer haltbar, denn der Naturzustand ist kein Luxus.
Anders ausgedrückt: Wer Kinder hat, erwartet einen gesellschaftliche Stütze *und* leistet einen Generationenbeitrag - egal ob aus Überzeugung oder einfach so. Wer aus Überzeugung kinderlos bleibt, erwartet ohne Generationenbeitrag, dass die Gesellschaft seinen Sackgassen-Lebensentwurf mitträgt. Alles Andere kann man aus der Gleichung nehmen, denn sonstige Beiträge (beruflich, finanziell, kreativ, wissenschaftlich etc.) sind nicht daran gebunden, ob man Nachwuchs großzieht oder nicht. Dass die Leistungsträger unserer Gesellschaft überwiegend kinderlos blieben, wäre mir neu.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die kommende Generation an Rentnern ist doch eh verarmt,
> 
> was bringt denn da eine Pflegeversicherung?



Nicht alle. Die aktuelle Generation an Rentnern hat das nicht kommen sehen (der Umstieg auf €, die massiven Preissprünge und Gehaltserhöhungen etc. - kurz gesagt Inflation, der Wegfall von guten Zinsen - sparen also unmöglich und vieles andere) und es war für sie zu spät was zu ändern. Wer aber jetzt arbeiten geht und noch Zeit hat, der weiß ganz genau was da auf einen zukommt und das die gesetzliche Rente fürs Essen und ne Bruchbude am Popo von Deutschland reicht und mehr nicht.

Da werden viele anders vorsorgen, gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten - Kapital, Eigentum&Immobilien, Anlagen die aktuell wenigstens etwas mehr als 0,nix% bringen und vieles mehr.

Dazu gehört auch eine gute Pflegeversicherung die eben Summen  abdeckt die aktuell noch nicht benötigt werden, später aber schon. 

Hier bewegt sich das Rentensystem mehr in die Richtung vom USA-Modell wo die Rentner überwiegend mit ihrem Kapital gut leben wenn sie sich zur Ruhe setzen - und dafür muss man planen und was tun und auch in entsprechende Sachen investieren wenn man denn später mehr als nur schimmelige Brötchen essen will.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Vor allem muss man erstmal so viel verdienen, das man davon was zur Seite legen kann. Das geht erst bei einem Mindestlohn von über 12 €.


----------



## Lotto (5. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Kinder zahlen irgendwann meine Rente, aber auch die Renten derjenigen, die selbst keine Kinder haben. Also sollten diejenigen, die kinderlos bleiben, aber später eine Rente beziehen möchten, sehr, sehr vorsichtig bei Kommentaren sein, die sich darum drehen, wer welche Kosten zu tragen hat.



Ich finde dieses Argument immer wieder herrlich. Ja das Rentensystem ist ein Umlagesystem, trotzdem erwirbt man den Anspruch durch Einzahlung, nicht durchs Kinder kriegen.

Ich denke viele Kinderlose würde sofort unterschreiben, dass sie nicht einzahlen, ihr bisher eingezahltes Geld ausgezahlt bekommen, und sich selbst um die Finanzierung ihrer Rente kümmern müssen.

Viele Kinderlose sind zudem nicht absichtlich kinderlos. Am häufigsten dürfte wohl sein, dass einfach kein Partner gefunden wurde. Dann gibt es natürlich auch diejenigen die aus biologischen Gründen keine Kinder zeugen können. Beide Gruppen leiden meist ihr Leben lang darunter. In der Öffentlichkeit wird aber immer mit den DINKs argumentiert denen es super toll geht und die mit ihrem Zweitcabrio die Mittelmeerküste unsicher macht. Gibt es sicherlich auch, dürften aber unter den kinderlosen tatsächlich die Minderheit sein.
Übrigens: Alleinlebende schwimmen meist nicht im Geld, weil a) dank Steuerklasse 1 die Abgabenlast überproportional hoch ist und b) keinerlei Synergieffekte genutzt werden können. Man zahlt die Miete alleine, den neuen Kühlschrank, die Heizkosten,.... Das alles ist nämlich für zwei Personen bei weitem nicht das doppelte und für vier auch bei weitem nicht das vierfache (wogegen meist das doppelte Einkommen steht, selbst wenn einer Teilzeit arbeitet, aufgrund der geringeren Steuerlast, Kindergeld & Co).
Ich seh es an meinen Arbeitskollegen, die brutto ähnlich wie ich verdienen. Denen geht es deutlich besser wie mir, dank doppeltem Einkommen. Ich würd auch gern in einer neuen 3-Zimmerwohnung leben statt in der 70er Jahre 2-Zimmer-Bude. Während besagte Familien alle ein Haus gebaut haben (was dank doppelten Einkommen kein Problem ist), kann ich nicht alleine 1200 Euro für Kaltmiete berappen (soviel kostet in nahezu jeder Großstadt (Randlage) ne 2-Zimmer-Wohnung als Neubau zur Miete. Kaufpreise fangen bei 450000 an, d.h. kosten im Prinzip fast soviel wie ein Haus ).

Jeder der Kinder hat und diese in Geld aufrechnet hat diese einfach nicht verdient und sollte sich schämen.

Last but not least: ein System was nur mit Wachstum funktioniert, d.h. jede Generation müsste immer mehr Kinder bekommen (d.h. die Bevölkerung wächst stetig), ist schon von vornherein eine Fehlkonstruktion. Das ist im Prinzip ein Schneeballsystem, bei dem die letzten die Verlierer sind. Die heute 30-40 Jährigen werden die ersten sein die dazu zählen. Jede folgende Generation wird ein noch größerer Verlierer in Sachen Rente werden.
Alleine so ein System schon aufzusetzen ist ein Witz. Schon damals hätte der gesunde Menschenverstand laut dagegen schreien müssen.

Ich persönlich habe übrigens den Generationenvertrag nicht unterschrieben, werde aber vom Staat dazu gezwungen an dem System zu partizipieren. Für mich ist das kein "Vetrag", wenn einem dieser von Geburt an aufgezwungen wird.

Alleinererziehende habens dagegen natürlich am schwersten, sofern der Ex-Partner komplett ausfällt (z.B. weil er sich weigert, verstorben ist, etc.). Diese sind hier auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Das mit dem doppelten Einkommen ist aber unabhängig von den Kindern.
Dazu hindert dich keiner daran dir eine Freundin oder einen Freund zu suchen und mit der/dem zusammen zu ziehen. Und sei es einfach als WG.



Lotto schrieb:


> sich selbst um die Finanzierung ihrer Rente kümmern müssen.



Und wie soll das bitte gehen?
Sparbuch kann man heute vergessen, Aktien sind auch abgeschmiert.
Bei Riester usw. verdienen nur die Versicherungskonzerne. 

Wenn man eine gute und sichere Altersversorgung haben will, bleibt aktuell nur verbeamten lassen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juni 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe übrigens den Generationenvertrag nicht unterschrieben, werde aber vom Staat dazu gezwungen an dem System zu partizipieren. Für mich ist das kein "Vetrag", wenn einem dieser von Geburt an aufgezwungen wird.



Tja sich nur die Radischen aussuchen ist halt nicht. Das ist nunmal so in einer Gesellschaft, entweder man ist Teil davon, oder nicht. Das Grundgesetz wurd Dir ja auch vorgesetzt, dran halten musst du dich trotzdem, sonst gibts Knast.
Kann man sich Wochen, ach Monatelang in Staatstheorie / Gesellschaftstheorie totlesen an so Zeuch, die Quintessenz davon ist aber, jeder Bürger hat neben Rechten auch Pflichten, anders funktioniert der Bums einfach nicht.




Lotto schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Argument immer wieder herrlich. Ja das Rentensystem ist ein Umlagesystem, trotzdem erwirbt man den Anspruch durch Einzahlung, nicht durchs Kinder kriegen.



Das hat Mahoy auch nicht gemeint.
Klar erwirbt man den Anspruch durch Einzahlung, bringt nur nix wenn dann, wenn man mit der Auszahlung an der Reihe ist keiner mehr zur Einzahlung da ist. Dann kann man mit dem Anspruch wedeln wie man will. Und hier hat Mahoy nicht Unrecht. Es ist die freie Entscheidung eines jeden ob er Kinder bekommen will oder nicht, ich habs vorhin schon erwähnt, Mutterkreuz ist nicht mehr. Nur sollte man dann vllt einfach mal reflektieren was man fordert.




Lotto schrieb:


> Jeder der Kinder in Geld aufrechnet sollte sich schämen.



Ich habs mal verbessert.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (5. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mehrere Länder haben die Grenzen geöffnet. 4te welle incomming. Oder sind wir schon bei der 5ten?


Ein eventueller Anstieg  der Erkrankungen zeigt sich immer erst nach etwa 2 Wochen Inkubationszeit. 
Also nach diesem außer Kontrolle geratenen Wasser-Rave in Berlin z.B. erst gegen Ende nächster Woche.

In Wien fand gestern eine Demo gegen "Rassismus und Polizeigewalt" statt - wegen der US Ereignisse. 
Angemeldet war für ca. 3000 Personen, inklusive der Bitte um Einhaltung der Abstandregeln und Maskenpflicht.
Gekommen sind 50.000 (!) vorwiegend junge Schüler und Studenten. Vielfach ohne Masken und Abstand gab es gar keinen.

Mal schauen ob sich diese Demo als eines dieser Superspreader-Ereignisse herausstellen wird.
Infektionsketten jedenfalls kann man hier wohl nicht mehr nachvollziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Das schafft man selbst bei 100 Leuten nicht, wenn man die nicht antreten lässt zum Personalien angeben.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (5. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das schafft man selbst bei 100 Leuten nicht, wenn man die nicht antreten lässt zum Personalien angeben.


Naja. Anfangs scheint man es noch hinbekommen zu haben - zB. Webasto.
Zusammen mit den Genanalysen der verschiedenen Covid-19 Stränge 
wurde dann z.B. auch klar, dass das Virus wohl erstmals über Belgische Urlauber nach Ischgl kam
und nicht aus (Nord)Italien wie Anfangs vermutet.

Aber bei solchen Großereignissen mit Dutzenden oder Hunderten Fällen 2 Wochen später wird es dann problematisch.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Webasto war aber auch eine Frima, wo es entsprechende Mitarbeiterlisten gibt. Zumal die sich auch untereinander kennen. 

Bei so einer illegalen Demo kommen die Leute unangemeldet vorbei und kennen sich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Kinder zahlen irgendwann meine Rente,



Echt, so alt bis du schon? Wenn ich mir Rentenentwicklung angucke, die man ja mittlerweile auch jährlich unter die Nase gerieben bekommt, dann gibt es, wenn ich 70 bin, für 90% der Bevölkerung sowieso nur noch Grundsicherung aus Steuermitteln. Wenn der Staatshaushalt bis dahin solide ist, wozu mehr Ausgaben jetzt nur bedingt beitragen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Sind sie aber. Kinder das Geschenk an den Staat schlechthin, das ist die Grundlage jeglicher Gesellschaft,



Die Grundlage jeder Gesellschaft sind Menschen, egal welchen Alters. Und bis vor 3 Monaten war das Lieblingsthema der Medien und einiger Parteien noch "HILF! ZUVIELE MENSCHEN!".




INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus, dass die "Verstöße" sich auf (übergeordnete)  Ereignisse, und nicht auf die beteiligten Personen beziehen. Bei den 108  Verstößen ging es übrigens auch nicht nur um Corona-Verstöße, sondern  Verstöße allgemein, also zb. auch Verstöße gegen die Parkauflagen (zb.  Grillverbot).



Okay, wenn selbst das dabei war, dann brauchen wir die Zahl wohl überhaupt nicht weiter zu interpretieren. Da steckt dann einfach null Aussage über die Einhaltung der Corona-Regeln drin.




Spoiler






> Du sagst doch am Ende deines Beitrages hier sogar, die "Seitentitel übernimmt die Forensoftware übrigens in 99% der Fälle  automatisch *als Linkbeschreibung*, die musst du nicht händisch eintragen".



Ich sage nicht, dass das ausreichend wäre. Ganz im Gegenteil.



> Ganz bestimmt könntest du das. Und weiter? Hab ich das Video etwa nur des Titels wegen verlinkt? Sind deine 100 Videos inhaltlich mit dem Video vergleichbar?



Ausgehend von dem, was ich über dein Video weiß, ohne Links zu allen Videos anzuklicken, die man mir vor die Nase wirft: Ja, sind sie. Und ich sehe nicht ganz, warum "Links mit Inhalt unbekannt" von dir anders behandelt werden sollten als "Links mit Inhalt unbekannt", die irgendwelche Truther im xten False-Flag-Thread oder Putinversteher über die Ukraine posten. Es gibt in diesem Forum Links zu jeder Menge Schrott und wer einen Link als mehr als Schrott behandelt haben will, der sollte die Gründe dafür hier wiedergeben.



> Was wäre denn wenn ich es so gepostet hätte:
> 
> Denn genau die Information war in meinem Beitrag ja enthalten. Und das sollte meiner Meinung nach als  Minimum an Information auch ausreichend sein.



Abgesehen davon, dass "Rezo" in deinem Post iirc nicht enthalten war, aber auch keine Rolle spielt, weil man nicht erwarten kann, dass jeder jeden Youtuber kennt und umgekehrt auch keine Grenze festlegen, aber wann einer genug "Fame" hat, dass sein Name allein als Qualitätssiegel genügt: Ne, mir reicht das nicht. Immerhin geht daraus hervor, dass es auch "irgendwas" mit Corona zu tun hat, nicht komplett als Offtopic hier reingerutscht ist. Das wars aber auch schon.



> Ich denke damit wurde dann auch alles zu dem Thema gesagt.


Einsicht ist in der Tat nicht mehr zu erwarten, aber vielleicht kannst du nach der Debatte wenigstens nachvollziehen, warum einige Leute sich durch derartige Beiträge gestört fühlen, auch wenn du offensichtlich andere Vorstellungen davon hast, wofür diese Plattform hier da ist und wofür nicht.






Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ja, du zahlst im Schnitt etwas mehr ein als jemand mit Kind. Allerdings hast du im Schnitt auch weniger Ausgaben als jemand mit Kind. Was du dabei durcheinanderbringst, ist der kausale Zusammenhang: Du bezahlst nicht mehr ein zur Strafe, weil du Single bist, sondern Eltern zahlen weniger ein als Entlastung dafür, dass sie Kinder großziehen, die - wie nun schon mehrfach erklärt - für ein Weiterbestehen des Systems erforderlich sind. Das ist kein Geschenkk, sondern eine zeitliche Verlagerung von Kosten.



Und damit ist doch eigentlich alles geregelt, oder?



> Und wenn das System schon jetzt ziemlich wackelig steht, ist das mehr oder weniger die Schuld von Leuten, die vermeidbarerweise recht alt werden, ohne machbarerweise Kinder in die Welt gesetzt zu haben.



Die Zahl der bislang in die Welt gesetzten Kinder war nachweislich groß genug, um die Zahl der Menschen in Deutschland stetig steigen zu lassen. Damit war sie bereits ZU hoch, um ein langfristig stabiles System zu haben. Wenn es trotz dieses ÜBERMAßES an Nachwuchs wackelt, ist das System also Schrott und das ist nicht Schuld der Kinderlosen. Im Gegenteil: Die haben wenigstens nicht dazu beigetragen, dass die vorhandenen Probleme noch weiter aufgebläht werden und damit noch schwieriger zu bewältigen sind.



> Nein, das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Die Personen, welche die Renten- und Gesundheitsysteme belasten und in dem kommenden Jahren noch mehr belasten werden, sind bereits da. Du gehörst dazu. Ich übrigens auch.



Und diese Feststellung, woraus unsere heutigen Probleme resultieren, ist jetzt ein Argument dafür, künftigen Generaitonen noch mehr von dem Scheiß aufzuladen?




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und wie ich bereits schrieb: kein Kindergeld, keine bauzuschüsse etc. mehr für Eltern zur freien Verfügung.
> 
> Sondern direkt über die sozialen Systeme die Schulen, Kindergärten, schulmaterialien, gesundes Essen, Schulausflüge etc. für alle Kinder vollkommen kostenlos.



/sign. Es gibt gute Grunde dafür, warum Kinder keine Belastung und warum "hat viel Geld" kein Voraussetzung für "kann Kinder großziehen" sein sollte. Aber warum "Eltern sein" eine Belohnung über das "Kinder haben" selbst hinaus erfahren sollte, werde ich nie verstehen.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht alle. Die aktuelle Generation an Rentnern hat das nicht kommen sehen



Die haben auch nicht kommen sehen, dass das Klima im Arsch ist, die Umwelt zerstört, die Rohstoffe verbraucht und die Infrastruktur untauglich, der Atommüll nicht endlagerbar, das Wirtschaftssystem unbrauchbar zur Erzeugung fairer Lebensstandards und das Rentensystem mittelfristig nicht per tragbar. Aber "etwas nicht sehen wollen" sollte kein Freibrief für "nichts tun" sein. Es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, wer für den aktuellen Zustand der Welt welche Verantwortung steht und es sind nicht die jüngeren Generationen. Trotzdem werden immer mehr Lasten in deren Richtung verlagert.



> Da werden viele anders vorsorgen, gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten - Kapital, Eigentum&Immobilien, Anlagen die aktuell wenigstens etwas mehr als 0,nix% bringen und vieles mehr.



Barkapital ist sehr risikoreich, Immobilien für die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht machbar, da sie nun einmal nicht in beliebig kleine Einheiten geteilt werden können, also ein Mindestkapital erfordern. Genauso wie bei Corona gilt auch bei der Rente: Für alle gelöst werden könnte das Problem nur durch die Gesamtgesellschaft, repräsentiert durch den Staat.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu gehört auch eine gute Pflegeversicherung die eben Summen  abdeckt die aktuell noch nicht benötigt werden, später aber schon.



Du, ich hab eins der ab Pflegestufe 2 -> 100 Prozent der vereinbarte Tagesgeldsatz zahlt, bekam aber letztes 20 Prozent Beitragserhöhung, kommt so was 2mal , dann muss ich es kündigen.

musste letztes meine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung kündigen ,war halt auf 170 euro pro monat  für  70 Prozent von Nettolohn als Altenpfleger.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vor allem muss man erstmal so viel verdienen, das man davon was zur Seite legen kann. Das geht erst bei einem Mindestlohn von über 12 €.



Von Mindestlohn, selbst wenn du den auf 20€ hochschraubst, wird keiner wirklich was nennenswertes zurücklegen können, schon gar nicht genug um sich eine Immobilie an einem Ort zu kaufen der nicht wahlweise als Pampa, Niemandsland oder A**** der Welt bezeichnet wird. 
Weil mit dem Mindestlohn auch alle grundlegenden Dienstleistungen teurer werden - alles was halt von Leuten mit dem Mindestlohn erledigt wird. 

Was bringt dir der Mindestlohn von 20€ wenn die Frisur dann 30 statt 20€ kostet und die Brötchen auch das doppelte kosten usw.? Das ganze Geld geht wieder drauf für die grundlegenden Sachen und das was davon übrig bleibt fressen die Steuern auf. 

Höhere Bildung, weniger Leute die in Berufen arbeiten die mit dem Mindestlohn funktionieren und nicht darüber, höhere Automatisierung in allen Bereichen und viele andere Sachen müssen kommen, damit man nicht immer drauf und dran ist irgendwie einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung mit Jobs zu beschäftigen die einfach nicht genug Gewinn bringen um sie gut bezahlen zu können.
Die schwere, dreckige und monotone Arbeit wird Robotern überlassen und die Menschheit wird mehr in die Entwicklung, Verwaltung, hochspezialisierte Technikerberufe und viele kreative Berufe gehen, in Finanzberufe und so viel mehr. 

So lange wir Leute haben die für Mindestlohn ihre Brötchen verkaufen oder auf dem Bau deine zukünftigen Steckdosen montieren, wird es Leute geben die am Ende eben eine Mindestrente haben werden - entsprechend ihrem Mindestlohn.

So weit das aktuelle System. Oben drauf kommt das Problem das immer mehr alte auf immer weniger junge Leute kommen. Das kann man nur bewältigen wenn man viel von der Arbeit auf Roboter umlagert und die frei gewordenen Mitarbeiter für Jobs weiterbildet die nicht von Robotern erledigt werden können.
Das würde ich gerne sehen und so wie ich das sehe hat nur Japan diesen Weg gewählt und verfolgt diesen auch. Der Rest der Welt verlässt sich auf billige Arbeitskraft aus dem Ausland, was dann aber entsprechend im Rentenalter kein Geld hat.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du, ich hab eins der ab Pflegestufe 2 -> 100 Prozent der vereinbarte Tagesgeldsatz zahlt, bekam aber letztes 20 Prozent Beitragserhöhung, kommt so was 2mal , dann muss ich es kündigen.
> 
> musste letztes meine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung kündigen ,war halt auf 170 euro pro monat  für  70 Prozent von Nettolohn als Altenpfleger.





Ja dann denk mal drüber nach wie du das bis 67 durchziehst. 

Was man aktuell als Rente ansetzt - das man mit 55-60 in den Ruhestand geht, von sich aus und mit Kapital sowie Immobilien (mehreren am besten!) und anderen Einnahmequellen sich nen gemütlichen Lebensabend macht. Darauf arbeiten auch viele zu.
Fokus hat irgendwo vor 1-2 Wochen mal berichtet was der Durchschnittslohn ist - knapp 4000€ brutto. Man sollte schon darüber liegen damit man bis zum "Feierabend" entsprechend Kapital in unterschiedlichen Formen anlegen kann inklusive einer Immobilie für sich und noch 1-2 die man vermieten/verpachten oder halt verkaufen kann für Kapital.
Ich sehe nur diesen Weg. Die gesetzliche Rente wird so mickrig sein das die nicht mal nen feuchten Furz wert ist. 
Ich bin aktuell 32, wenn ich noch 35 Jahre dranklebe und erst mit 67 wirklich Feierabend mache, dann will ich auch einen wohl verdienten Ruhestand, die Betonung wäre auf "wohl" und "verdient" - nicht die Almosen vom Staat, die rechen vll für ne 1-Zimmer Wohnung irgendwo in Marokko oder Zimbabwe und das nötigste an Essen.. in 35 Jahren.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Von Mindestlohn, selbst wenn du den auf 20€ hochschraubst, wird keiner wirklich was nennenswertes zurücklegen können, schon gar nicht genug um sich eine Immobilie an einem Ort zu kaufen der nicht wahlweise als Pampa, Niemandsland oder A**** der Welt bezeichnet wird.
> Weil mit dem Mindestlohn auch alle grundlegenden Dienstleistungen teurer werden - alles was halt von Leuten mit dem Mindestlohn erledigt wird.
> 
> Was bringt dir der Mindestlohn von 20€ wenn die Frisur dann 30 statt 20€ kostet und die Brötchen auch das doppelte kosten usw.? Das ganze Geld geht wieder drauf für die grundlegenden Sachen und das was davon übrig bleibt fressen die Steuern auf.
> ...



Du bist realitätsfremd wie immer.


und back2topic

Corona: In Nordrhein-Westfalen duerfen alle Kinder wieder in die Grundschulen - DER SPIEGEL

verstehe ich nicht..  
am 29 Juni sind doch sowieso Sommerferien in NRW, mal gucken ob die ÖPNV noch voller werden  eigentlich unnütz.


Wirtschaft, Handel & Finanzen: Zahl der Corona-Toten in Grossbritannien uebersteigt 40 000
und durch brexit sind ja einige Medizinisches personal weg oder kommen halt nicht nach UK ( 97 Prozent Rückgang).


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Echt, so alt bis du schon?



Was soll ich sagen, ich bin tatsächlich spät Vater geworden. Wie allerdings seitdem mehrfach erklärt, dürfte auf die Meisten eher zutreffen, dass ihre Enkel-Generation die Rentenkasse oder ersatzweise mittels Steuern das Staatssäckel füllt, aus denen die Rentenansprüche von Senioren bedient werden.



> Die Zahl der bislang in die Welt gesetzten Kinder war nachweislich groß genug, um die Zahl der Menschen in Deutschland stetig steigen zu lassen.



Die Zahl der Einwohner Deutschlands steigt zwar stetig, aber auch sehr langsam. Und das ist noch nicht einmal die Folge von in die Welt gesetzten Kindern: Im Schnitt bringt jede Frau in Deutschland 1,5 Kinder zur Welt, an deren Produktion jedoch im Regelfall zwei Menschen beteiligt sind, die bekanntermaßen nicht ewig leben. Aber sie werden älter. Und wenn immer weniger Nachwuchs immer mehr Alte versorgen soll, kann das nicht aufgehen.

Allerdings kann man Menschen nicht verbieten, ein hohes Alter zu erreichen, ebenso wenig, wie man ihnen gebieten kann, sich gefälligst dem Altenstand entsprechend zu vermehren. Langfristig ist der unter gänzlich anderen Umständen geschlossene Generationenvertrag in seiner jetzigen Form nicht einzuhalten, aber gleichzeitig ist Nachwuchs *hierzulande* eher eine Lösung als ein Problem. Die rund 24% der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung, die heute über 60 sind, werden in den nächsten zehn bis zwanzig Jahren versterben. Im selben Zeitraum werden sie durch ebenfalls rund 24% der Bevölkerung ersetzt, die heute über 40 sind. Was dann wiederum nachrückt, sind immerhin nur noch rund 16%. Das Problem besteht aber am unteren Ende, wo im selben Zeitraum von drei "Rentnergenerationen" nur rund 10% der Bevölkerung ins erwerbsfähige Alter kommen. Sprich, der Personalkollaps der Deutschland GmbH ist absehbar.
Was man aber machen kann, ist das untere Ende dieser 10% mit Nachwuchs zu verstärken und deren oberes Ende gescheit auszubilden und ordentlich zu bezahlen. Dann kann das bisherige und grundsätzlich nicht dumme System (modifiziert) fortgeführt werden.



> Und diese Feststellung, woraus unsere heutigen Probleme resultieren, ist jetzt ein Argument dafür, künftigen Generaitonen noch mehr von dem Scheiß aufzuladen?



Man beachte die Zahlen: In den kommenden 50 Jahren werden 63% der jetzigen bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung verstorben sein - viele im hohen Alter, aber definitiv tot und raus aus der Gleichung. Diese werden im gleich Zeitraum durch lediglich 16% der jetzigen Bevölkerung ersetzt, deren Rentenansprüche wiederum von denen bedient werden müssten, die jetzt noch Quark im Schaufenster sind. Sprich, die nächsten zwei Generationen tragen nur ein Viertel der Last derjenigen, die jetzt beruftstätig sind. Die Frage ist nur, *wie viele* diese Last tragen müssten. Wenn es zu wenige sind, bleibt die Belastung trotz weniger Empfängern genauso hoch oder ist sogar höher. Sind es zu viele, geht der Zyklus entweder genauso fehlerhaft von vorne los oder wir starten eine innerdeutsche Bevölkerungsexplosion.
Ich halte es aber für aussichtsreicher, den Bevölkerungsanstieg zu steuern, als rückwirkend nicht existenten Nachwuchs herbei zu zaubern.

Und klar, dafür ist es dann gut, wenn es Bundesbürger gibt, die keinen Nachwuchs haben möchten. Auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist das kein Verbrechen ... Es ist lediglich so, dass Leute, die jetzt Kinder haben oder Nachwuchs planen, langfristig für das Wohlergehen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland so wertvoll sind, dass man ihnen durchaus etwas extra zukommen lassen kann, ohne dass es eine Fehlinvestition wäre. 

Und das sage ich nicht, weil ich zufällig zu den Empfängern gehöre. Ich spende solche und ähnliche "Staatsgeschenke" prinzipiell, weil es mir irgendwie peinlich ist, Almosen von Bettlern zu erhalten und weil ich mich dann so unglaublich sozial fühle.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2020)

Das deutsche Rentensystem geht noch auf Adenauer zurück. Und damals haben gewisse Leute schon kommen sehen, dass es irgendwann nicht mehr permanent der Fall sein kann, dass jeder Kinder in die Welt setzt.
Manche mögen dieses System als krisensicher ansehen (hat man ja in der Wirtchaftskrise gesehen) aber nachaltig ist das trotzdem nicht. Vor allem die ganzen Niedriglöhner, die es in der Form vor 20 Jahren noch gar nicht gab; wenn die in Rente gehen, werden die allesamt in die Altersarmut abrutschen. Denkt von den Pollis da oben im Bundestag nur keiner dran.
Derzeit sieht es ja auch noch so aus, dass die Generation Y (zu der ich selber gehöre) gar keine Rente bekommen wird. Da bin ich als jemand, der mit Ende 20 immernoch studiert und nie wirklich was eingezahlt hat inzwischen gut beraten, in Metalle oder ähnliches zu investieren, damit ich als alter Sack keine Pfandflaschen sammeln gehen muss.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fokus hat irgendwo vor 1-2 Wochen mal berichtet was der Durchschnittslohn ist - knapp 4000€ brutto. Man sollte schon darüber liegen damit man bis zum "Feierabend" entsprechend Kapital in unterschiedlichen Formen anlegen kann inklusive einer Immobilie für sich und noch 1-2 die man vermieten/verpachten oder halt verkaufen kann für Kapital.



Wenn du schon mit falschen Zahlen rechnest, musst du dich nicht wundern, warum das hinten und vorne nicht aufgeht. 



			
				https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/arbeitsmarkt/grosse-gehaltsauswertung-jeder-dritte-verdient-weniger-als-2400-euro-so-ungleich-sind-die-einkommen-verteilt_id_6603710.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen verdient mit einem Vollzeitjob allerdings zwischen 1500 Euro und 3800 Euro brutto. 15 Prozent verdienen sogar über 5100 Euro. Das deutsche Durchschnittsgehalt für Vollzeitbeschäftigte liegt bei knapp über 3000 Euro. Inklusive Azubis und Teilzeitbeschäftigte sinkt es auf 2500 Euro.
> Ein Drittel der Arbeitnehmer in dieser Gruppe verdient unter 1800 Euro brutto pro Monat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist Osten kann man da locker nochmal 20% abziehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Derzeit sieht es ja auch noch so aus, dass die Generation Y (zu der ich selber gehöre) gar keine Rente bekommen wird. Da bin ich als jemand, der mit Ende 20 immernoch studiert und nie wirklich was eingezahlt hat inzwischen gut beraten, in Metalle oder ähnliches zu investieren, damit ich als alter Sack keine Pfandflaschen sammeln gehen muss.



Brauchst keine pfandflaschen oder gold.. aus dir machen wir Hühnchen und Fisch  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swpMfopVEJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit falschen Zahlen rechnest, musst du dich nicht wundern, warum das hinten und vorne nicht aufgeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Statistiken zum Durchschnittsgehalt in Deutschland | Statista.

Gut, hatte da die Zahlen für Männer im Kopf, war ein anderer Bericht. Kein Bock den nach Mitternacht am Samstag zu suchen 
Statista sollte reichen. 

Die Zahlen sind überall etwas anders je nach Quelle usw. - aber knapp an den 4000€ kratzen die Männer aktuell im Schnitt hier. 

Ja jetzt kommt das Totschlagargument das die Spitzenverdiener den Schnitt hochziehen und der Großteil der Bevölkerung darunter liegt. 

Aber DAS ist eine Summe wo man sagen kann - ja auch nach Steuern hab ich wenn ich sparsam lebe 800-1000€ im Monat übrig für einen Kredit (denn nur mit solchen Zahlungen sind Kredite für Immobilien überhaupt in absehbaren Zeiträumen finanzierbar, sonst verreckt man doch eher man eine Immobilie abbezahlt hat wenn sie in einer Großstadt liegt).

Und ab der Summe kann man auch sagen - ja man verdient etwas wo halt noch was hängen bleibt an Kapital. Speziell wenn man nicht in München lebt oder in einer anderen teuren Ecke.


Das sollte auch das Ziel der Bevölkerung auf Dauer sein - die schlecht bezahlten, dreckigen, langweiligen und schweren Arbeiten so weit wie möglich automatisieren, die Kosten dort gering halten und die Bevölkerung mehr in die hochbezahlten Berufe zu bewegen. 
Ich hab selbst n Praktikum bei Edeka gemacht, 90% der Arbeit die dort anfällt kann auch ein Affe machen - oder eben ein Roboter, nur das sich die Bevölkerung nicht wohl fühlen würde wenn die Regale von nem Roboter aufgefüllt werden. 
Was ist so falsch daran das man denselben Weg wählt wie Japan um das Problem wenigstens etwas zu entschärfen? Ja ich weiß sie sind damit aktuell alleine, aber der Weg scheint interessant zu sein und hat gute Aussichten.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Bloß besteht die Hälfte der Bevölkerung aus Frauen, die entsprechend nur 2000€ verdienen, wenn es  4000€ bei den Männern und im Schnitt 3000€ sind.

Bist du wirklich so blöd zu glauben, wenn man alle schmutzigen Arbeiten an Maschinen abgibt, gibt es keine Geringverdiener mehr?!
Ansonsten vielleicht mal QualityLand hören.

Die Lösung heißt dann bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß besteht die Hälfte der Bevölkerung aus Frauen, die entsprechend nur 2000€ verdienen, wenn es  4000€ bei den Männern und im Schnitt 3000€ sind.
> 
> Bist du wirklich so blöd zu glauben, wenn man alle schmutzigen Arbeiten an Maschinen abgibt, gibt es keine Geringverdiener mehr?!
> Ansonsten vielleicht mal QualityLand hören.
> ...



Mal den Link angeklickt?

Frauen sind da durchschnittlich bei 3432€. 
Ist dank Corona denk ich mal nicht gestiegen, aber das ist das ist so der Durchschnitt. 

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen wird hier nicht genug Geld bringen um ein ordentliches Leben zu führen und sich Eigentum zu leisten, man muss auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ordentlich was bieten damit man sich was erarbeiten kann.

Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist für mich nur ein Ersatz für das unfaire und dämliche Hartz4. Etwas mehr Würde und etwas mehr Geld wenn man das braucht. 


Und niemand sagt das es keine Geringverdiener mehr gibt. Aber wenn man so viele schlechten Jobs wie möglich automatisiert wird es weniger von denen geben.
Was sind aktuell Geringverdiener?
Überwiegend Leute mit geringer Qualifikation in Jobs die keine wirklichen Anforderungen haben. Die Essenslieferanten hier sprechen nicht mal genug Deutsch um sich über Trinkgeld freuen zu können in dieser Sprache. Da kann ich mir auch vorstellen das ein Fahrzeug mit Autopilot die Pizza liefert und das wird nur einen Bruchteil von dem kosten was ein Arbeiter kostet. 
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber dort sind es systematische Probleme die nicht mit dem Mindestlohn gelöst werden und auch nicht mit einem Grundeinkommen. 

Ich weiß was die Technik kann und wie schnell sie sich entwickelt. Vor meiner Rente werde ich noch viel sehen. Hättest du mir vor 15 Jahren gesagt das es ein Serienreifes Autopilot-System auf dem Markt geben wird was sich jeder kaufen kann in einem Tesla - ich hätte dich für verrückt erklärt. Dabei fahren die Dinger schon auf unseren Straßen.
Noch 15 Jahre und dann hat jeder Rollator bei der Oma das System ab Werk 
Das wird sich durch viele Bereiche ziehen und ja ich glaube die meisten miesen Jobs können durch Maschinen erledigt werden die statt einen guten Lohn einfach nur ein Wartungsbudget von wenigen Cents pro Stunde erfordern wenn man das runterrechnet.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber wenn man so viele schlechten Jobs wie möglich automatisiert wird es weniger von denen geben.



Also mehr Arbeitslose. Da sieht es hier dann so in den USA, wo jetzt 20% arbeitslos sind.
Und entsprechend gehen die Leute auf die Straße.

Zumindest um ihre Rente müssen sich die Leute dort keine Sorgen machen, da sie vorher an Corona sterben, wenn sie nicht noch viel eher von einem Polizisten erschossen werden.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also mehr Arbeitslose. Da sieht es hier dann so in den USA, wo jetzt 20% arbeitslos sind.
> Und entsprechend gehen die Leute auf die Straße.
> 
> Zumindest um ihre Rente müssen sich die Leute dort keine Sorgen machen, da sie vorher an Corona sterben, wenn sie nicht noch viel eher von einem Polizisten erschossen werden.



Aha, du denkst also das alle die von Maschinen ersetzt werden für immer und ewig arbeitslos bleiben?
Da hätten wir ja deutlich mehr Arbeitslose als aktuell (vor Corona), weil vieles durch Roboter bereits ersetzt wurde. Das passiert aber nicht, da die Leute in andere Berufe wechseln und selbst ihrerseits Arbeitsplätze und Business-Möglichkeiten generieren. 
Die Bevölkerung auf dem Planeten ist massiv gewachsen und trotzdem gibt es immer Arbeit für sie. 
Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen, nicht im geringsten. 

Nur so wird unsere Gesellschaft weiterkommen - sich weiterentwickeln und primitive Tätigkeiten nicht mehr selbst ausführen - sondern unsere Hirne nutzen um voranzukommen. 

Das wird uns auch bei solchem Unfug wie Viren helfen, wenn wesentlich mehr Leute eine höhere Bildung haben. Nicht nur weil es mehr Leute geben wird die das erforschen können, sondern auch weil die Leute an sich mehr wissen und mehr verstehen werden. Und durch einen höheren Lebensstandard und deutlich mehr Wissen kann man viele Ansteckungen auch vermeiden.
Das hängt alles zusammen und gerade Corona zeigt uns das wir so vieles so schnell ändern können ohne uns wirklich anzustrengen (Home Office geht also doch und das sogar kurzfristig und auch wenn der Einzelhandel dicht ist und sonstwas passiert!) - da werden wir noch viel mehr erreichen kann.


P.S. die Amis spinnen, die gehen einfach demonstrieren während sie auf dem Peak der Infektion sind. 
Ich bin ja dafür das man für seine Rechte demonstriert und der Politik auch mal zeigt das es da nicht lang geht. 
Aber nen kleinen Unterschied gibt es schon wenn eine 600k-Stadt wie Leipzig demonstriert und hier nur etwas über 100 Infektionen bekannt sind und die meisten davon genesen - und was in den USA in Großstädten passiert obwohl sie ganz genau wissen das da tausende Infizierte rumlaufen in jeder Großstadt. 
Und wie sie demonstrieren, hier mit Abstand, Maske und Plakaten und dort ohne Abstand und ohne Masken, dafür aber mit Einbrüchen, Feuerteufeln und Tränengas was hervorragend funktioniert um das Coronavirus zu verteilen wenn alle nur am husten und Augen reiben sind und nicht mehr sehen wohin sie laufen. Genial die Amis. 
Nicht nur haben sie den schlimmsten Zeitpunkt für "Großveranstaltungen" ausgesucht, sondern sie gehen sich schön gegenseitig anstecken während sie mit Tränengas spielen, weil sie einfach unfähig sind sich an die Regeln zu halten und nur an genehmigten Demos mit besagten Regeln teilzunehmen.


----------



## Eckism (6. Juni 2020)

Man muss ja nun nicht selbst Kinder in die Welt setzen, für Nachwuchs sorgen ja unsere Asylbewerber. Ich sehe das problem nicht, das hier so gegen Kinderlose gehetzt wird...und gegen Leute mit Kindern.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht alle. Die aktuelle Generation an Rentnern hat das nicht kommen sehen (der Umstieg auf €, die massiven Preissprünge und Gehaltserhöhungen etc. - kurz gesagt Inflation, der Wegfall von guten Zinsen - sparen also unmöglich und vieles andere) und es war für sie zu spät was zu ändern. Wer aber jetzt arbeiten geht und noch Zeit hat, der weiß ganz genau was da auf einen zukommt und das die gesetzliche Rente fürs Essen und ne Bruchbude am Popo von Deutschland reicht und mehr nicht.
> 
> Da werden viele anders vorsorgen, gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten - Kapital, Eigentum&Immobilien, Anlagen die aktuell wenigstens etwas mehr als 0,nix% bringen und vieles mehr.
> 
> ...




Da muß der Staat aber erstmal sorgen,
dass lebensgerechte Löhne gezahlt werden für Alle,

wer gerade so über die Runden kommt,
wird schwerlich etwas beiseite legen können.


----------



## Eckism (6. Juni 2020)

Jetzt mal ganz ohne irgendwelche Verschwörungstheoretiker oder sonstigen Blödsinn...kennt ihr persönlich jemanden, der Corona nachweislich hat bzw. hatte?
Nen Kollege ist aus Schweden vorzeitig weg und wurde negativ getestet, und bekanntlicherweise ist hier niemand mit Schutz unterwegs. Ich dachte, ich wäre durch, aber wenn nichtmal 5 Wochen Schweden reichen, finde ich das wirklich merkwürdig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ohne irgendwelche Verschwörungstheoretiker oder sonstigen Blödsinn...kennt ihr persönlich jemanden, der Corona nachweislich hat bzw. hatte?
> Nen Kollege ist aus Schweden vorzeitig weg und wurde negativ getestet, und bekanntlicherweise ist hier niemand mit Schutz unterwegs. Ich dachte, ich wäre durch, aber wenn nichtmal 5 Wochen Schweden reichen, finde ich das wirklich merkwürdig.


Ja ich kenne einen persönlich, der wohnt sogar in unserer Stadt und ist so 53/54.


----------



## Eckism (6. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne einen persönlich, der wohnt sogar in unserer Stadt und ist so 53/54.



Jeden Abend Essen gehen, durch die Stadt schlappen, Zug fahren usw...ich wollte den Scheiß in Schweden hinter mich bringen...Pustekuchen.


----------



## Slezer (6. Juni 2020)

Ich kenne auch niemanden persönlich. Paar Arbeitskollegen wurden getestet aber alles negativ


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

Kenne paar Leute persönlich. 1 Arbeitskollege, paar Kunden mit denen ich Kontakt habe, sonst niemand aus dem Familienkreis oder Bekanntenkreis.

Alle die infiziert waren, hatten einen milden Verlauf bis praktisch nix passiert.

P.S. das sind auch genau die Leute gewesen die sich auf jeder großen Messe wo sie dabei sind, auch etwas mit nach Hause bringen und dann bei Twitter&co schreiben das sie wieder eine Messeseuche haben und demjenigen der das verschenkt hat auch mal "alles Gute" und nen Beinbruch wünschen xD


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2020)

Hygiene scheint bei solchen Messen auch nur deswegen großgeschrieben zu werden, weil es so im Duden steht.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das wird uns auch bei solchem Unfug wie Viren helfen, wenn wesentlich mehr Leute eine höhere Bildung haben.



Das kannst du aber vergessen, dass an der Zahl der Leute mit Abitur so viel ändert. Es gibt immer noch sehr viele, die nicht mal einen Realschulabschluss schaffen.
Die AfD in Sachsen will sogar den Notenschnitt fürs Gymnasium von 2,0 auf 1,5 senken.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber vergessen, dass an der Zahl der Leute mit Abitur so viel ändert. Es gibt immer noch sehr viele, die nicht mal einen Realschulabschluss schaffen.
> Die AfD in Sachsen will sogar den Notenschnitt fürs Gymnasium von 2,0 auf 1,5 senken.



Ja dank dem veralteten Bidungssystem hier. 
Erstmal muss man die Menschen für das lernen begeistern, das schaffen die alten Lehrer kaum noch, die haben auch kein Bock weil sie mit einem Bein in Rente sind und die Schüler als Terroristen ansehen die denen den letzten Schlaf rauben.
Dann muss auch die technische Ausstattung gut sein. Wenn man junge Menschen für IT begeistern will dann darf es nicht sein das der Schulcomputer älter ist als der Schüler der dran sitzt! Und die Software auch. Hier investieren die Schulen aber nicht. Auch nicht in Glasfaser.
Auch neue Richtungen müssen den Schülern gut vorgestellt werden. Wenn man mehr Schüler und Studenten für Robotik begeistern will dann geht das nur wenn sie mit Robotern in Kontakt kommen. Und das bitte nicht nur 1x bei irgendeinem Gruppenausflug in einen Betrieb, sondern das muss bei denen in der Schule vorhanden sein, zumindest die Basis.

Und auch wenn man die USA anprangert, so ist bei denen das Bildungssystem an einigen Ecken besser durchdacht. Major & minor Fächer sind normal, damit die Leute halt 2 Sachen studieren können die verwandt sind. Auch freie Wahl von vielen Fächern auf der Schule ist essentiell damit man den Leuten das beibringt was wirklich zu denen passt und nicht versucht aus einem sportlichen Schüler einen Biologen zu machen. Oder aus einem Schüler der eine Begabung für Physik und Chemie zeigt eine Sportskanone machen wollen. 

Es geht nicht um das Abitur, es geht um das Wissen. Abitur heißt nicht unbedingt viel Wissen und gute Bildung, Abitur heißt - die Person kann büffeln und das so lange bis sie halt beim Abi einen guten Schnitt schafft. 
Darüber hinaus gibt es aber vieles was im Abi zu kurz kommt und nicht dazu beiträgt das die Person auch weiterhin sich ständig weiterbildet.

Nur so können wir uns weiter entwickeln und an der immer schnelleren Weltentwicklung teilnehmen und auch unseren Vorsprung halten gegenüber anderen Ländern. Und auch mit solchem Unfug wie Viren vernünftig umgehen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Dafür braucht es hauptsächliches eines. Mehr Geld.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es hauptsächliches eines. Mehr Geld.



Ist ja nicht so das wir hier arme Schweine sind die kein Geld haben. 
Wie man gesehen hat, ist Geld da. Geld ist da für Autokonzerne, für Lufthansa, für BER, für Stuttgart21, die Liste ist laaaaaaaaaaaang. 
Da findet sich auch Geld für Bildung. Und das nicht nach dem USA-Vorbild wo sich nur wohlhabende Bildung leisten können oder wo sich Studenten bis über beide Ohren verschulden und die ersten Jahre nur dafür arbeiten um ihre Schulden zu begleichen. 

Es ist aber auch was anderes als Geld.
Wir brauchen da Reformen die nicht unbedingt Geld kosten - es sind recht günstige Änderungen die viel bewirken können.
Und natürlich Personalprobleme. Lehrer und Dozenten die mit einem Bein in Rente sind und mit dem anderen im Grab sind oft nicht mehr daran interessiert wirklich gut zu unterrichten, denen fehlt Enthusiasmus, denen fehlen Weiterbildungen und auch der Wille was zu lernen damit sie das weitergeben können (kann sie verstehen, denn meine Mutter ist ehemalige Lehrerin, aktuell in Rente, ich kenne das Problem also aus einer etwas anderen Perspektive - natürlich will man irgendwann Ruhe haben und ist fertig). 
Die alte Generation hat viel verpasst und einige Bereiche haben sich so massiv entwickelt das Lehrer da unmöglich mithalten können. Denk einfach nur an Informatikunterricht. Auch wenn die Entwicklung da nicht mehr so irre schnell ist und viele Sachen sich durchgesetzt haben, so haben viele ältere Lehrer das komplett verpasst und der Stoff ist absolut untauglich. Wenn ich mir ansehe was die Entwickler bei mir in der Firma so tun und wie die Anforderungen sind, so sind 99% der Entwickler die hier aus der Hochschule rausrollen nicht in der Lage mitzuhalten, es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. 
Auch Musikunterricht - auch wenn ich dafür immer zu haben war, immer interessiert, so haben die Lehrer an mehreren Schulen versagt mich für ihren Unterricht zu begeistern. So hab ich dann zum Schluss selbst Plattenspieler und Mischpult angeschleppt und denen was gezeigt was die Jugend eher begeisterte. Und die Schuldisko hinterher beschallen war auch ohne Musiklehrer organisiert, das musst du dir mal vorstellen - da hast du schon eine Person die in dem Bereich arbeitet und was beitragen sollte und am Ende nix beigetragen hat, wir haben uns selbst organisiert. Der Musiklehrer kannte nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Riemengetriebenen Plattenspielern und Direktantrieb bei selbigen und das nur Direktantrieb für DJs was taugt. Einfachste Sache die sie kennen sollten, dafür braucht es weder eine Weiterbildung noch spezielle Literatur oder sonstwas, dafür reicht es schon mit 2-3 Leuten zu sprechen die etwas Ahnung zu haben oder halt Google für ne halbe Stunde bemühen und dann hat man eine Information die nicht veraltet und seit den 80ern aktuell ist. 

Das schlimmste ist, das unser Bildungssystem einfach Roboter aus Fleisch produziert die aufhören zu büffeln und einfach arbeiten gehen und hinterher nix mehr passiert. Sie lernen nicht mehr. Sie brauchen es nicht, aber sie haben auch kein Bock. 
Nicht nur das die Schulen die Leute nicht auf Steuern, Gesetze und das Leben vorbereiten, sie nehmen den Schülern auch oftmals die Lust am lernen weiterhin, über das Studium hinaus.

Dann haste halt die Verschwörungstheoretiker, Extremisten (egal ob linkes oder rechtes Lager usw.) und andere Problemfälle die nicht mehr zu retten sind.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Solange die Lehrer aber nicht überall verbeamtet werden, gehen die natürlich dahin, wo sie verbeamtet werden. 

Wobei heute in Zeiten von MP3s und Musikstreaming auch keiner mehr was mit nem Plattenspieler anfangen kann. Die sind doch schon seit 30 Jahren ausgestorben.
Ansonsten war ich sehr froh, das ich Musik nach der 9. abwählen konnte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann haste halt die Verschwörungstheoretiker, Extremisten (egal ob linkes oder rechtes Lager usw.) und andere Problemfälle die nicht mehr zu retten sind.



Geschichtsunterricht, Ethik und politische Bildung sind aber drei Fächer, die es schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt.

Wenn man dann natürlich so einen braunen Nazi wie Höcke als Geschichtslehrer hat, der erzählt es gibt keinen Holocaust, nützt das natürlich auch nichts.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Solange die Lehrer aber nicht überall verbeamtet werden, gehen die natürlich dahin, wo sie verbeamtet werden.
> 
> Wobei heute in Zeiten von MP3s und Musikstreaming auch keiner mehr was mit nem Plattenspieler anfangen kann. Die sind doch schon seit 30 Jahren ausgestorben.
> Ansonsten war ich sehr froh, das ich Musik nach der 9. abwählen konnte.



Und ich wäre froh wenn Musikunterricht nicht aus 45min pro Woche bestehen würde von denen 15min drauf gehen, alle Schüler erstmal so weit zu beruhigen das der Lehrer mehr als ein "Hallo" rausbekommt. Das geht auch gut mit einem Wahlfach und nicht erst ab 9 Klasse (das ist dann meist schon "zu spät" da viele Jugendliche die Musik entdecken es oft vor der 9 Klasse schaffen wo sie nicht schon 16 sind). 
Und Plattenspieler sind nicht ausgestorben, sie werden von DJs und Musikliebhabern immer noch benutzt und Vinylverkäufe steigen weiterhin. Für einen Dinosaurier sehr lebendig. Das weiß man aber natürlich wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, was viele nicht tun (ist ja auch OK, aber sie sollten sich halt mit was anderem beschäftigen und nicht doof in die Glotze guggen).

Die Verbeamtung ist auch nicht das Problem. 
Zu viele alte Lehrer sind das Problem, egal ob verbeamtet oder nicht. Sie erhalten nicht genügen Weiterbildungen, der Stoff ist gnadenlos veraltet, das System an sich ist das Problem und nicht der Beamtenstatus. Beamtenstatus ist einfach eine zusätzliche Sicherheit und ein höheres Einkommen, sonst wirkt sich das auf die Arbeit vom Lehrer doch nicht aus im Alltag. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Geschichtsunterricht, Ethik und politische Bildung sind aber drei Fächer, die es schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt.
> 
> Wenn man dann natürlich so einen braunen Nazi wie Höcke als Geschichtslehrer hat, der erzählt es gibt keinen Holocaust, nützt das natürlich auch nichts.



In der Geschichte sind wir an vielen Sachen vorbeigegangen (egal ob USA oder Russland, gerade die östliche Geschichte kann ich gut beurteilen weil ich 8 Klassen in der ehemaligen Sowjetunion abgeschlossen habe) und Politik gab es bei uns auch nur im Vorbeigehen. Ethik war auch weniger hilfreich, weil auch da an vielen Problemen vorbeigegangen wurde, vor allem an aktuellen Problemen wie z.B. dem systematischen Rassismus in den USA weswegen es dort gerade brennt. 
In einer globalen Welt wo die Grenzen immer weniger werden taugt das Unterrichtsmodell aus den 80ern nicht mehr viel. Es hat sich bis Heute auch nichts getan.

Und ich könnte wetten das in vielen Schulen die Informatik-Hardware deutlich schlechter ist als das was die Schüler daheim an GamingPCs und Konsolen haben. Und das die Software nicht mehr aktuell ist. An den Unis ist das kein Thema, aber man muss die Schüler auf die besagte Uni vorbereiten.

Es gibt hier sehr viele Probleme mit der Bildung, dann bekommt man auch faule Säcke die ihre 8h arbeiten und später vor der Glotze hängen oder sich Verschwörungstheorien reinziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Es wird sich natürlich mit der europäischen Politik und Geschichte beschäftigt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Verbeamtung ist auch nicht das Problem.
> Zu viele alte Lehrer sind das Problem, egal ob verbeamtet oder nicht. Sie erhalten nicht genügen Weiterbildungen, der Stoff ist gnadenlos veraltet, das System an sich ist das Problem und nicht der Beamtenstatus. Beamtenstatus ist einfach eine zusätzliche Sicherheit und ein höheres Einkommen, sonst wirkt sich das auf die Arbeit vom Lehrer doch nicht aus im Alltag.



Aber ohne tut sich keiner den Stress freiwillig an. 

Und die Technik ist nun wirklich das kleines Problem. Viele Schüler wären schon über funktionieren Toiletten froh, oder das mal nicht der Putz von der Decke bröselt. Oder das kein Sport möglich ist, weil die Geräte vom TÜV gesperrt wurden. 
Realer Irrsinn: Die Abenteuer-Schule | extra 3 | NDR | YouTube



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Plattenspieler sind nicht ausgestorben, sie werden von DJs und Musikliebhabern immer noch benutzt und Vinylverkäufe steigen weiterhin.



Die vielleicht 1% der Bevölkerung ausmachen. Kann man also vernachlässigen.



___________________________________________________________________


BTT:

*MV: Hunderte Bewohner müssen in Isolation*

_17:25 Uhr_
In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern müssen sich rund 350 Einwohner in häusliche Isolation begeben.
In Grimmen war ein Priester, der am Pfingstsonntag einen Gottesdienst gehalten hatte, positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet worden. Die Besucher des Gottesdienstes müssen nun in Quarantäne.
Gleiches gilt für etwa 250 Gäste, die am Pfingstmontag in Stralsund einen Fest-Gottesdienst zur Verabschiedung eines anderen Priesters besucht hatten.
Laut Behörden wurden inzwischen auch Personen positiv auf das Virus getestet, die keinen direkten Kontakt zu den Priestern hatten. Keiner der Verdachtsfälle müsse aber derzeit in einem Krankenhaus behandelt werden.


Wird wohl doch nichts mit einem coronafreien Bundesland.

Da sollte man die Haltung dann gleich ganz verbieten:

*Niederländische Nerze wegen Corona-Infektionen getötet*

_12:34 Uhr_
Nach dem Covid-19-Ausbruch bei Nerzen werden alle Pelztiere auf den betroffenen Farmen in den Niederlanden getötet. Am Vormittag wurde ein Betrieb in Deurne im Osten des Landes mit etwa 1500 Nerzen und ihren Jungen geräumt, sagte eine Sprecherin der zuständigen Behörde.
Mindestens acht Farmen sind betroffen. Sie befinden sich in der südöstlichen Provinz Brabant unweit der deutschen Grenze. Das Landwirtschaftsministerium hatte die Räumung beschlossen, nachdem mindestens zwei Menschen durch Nerze mit dem Virus infiziert worden waren. Tierschützer hatten versucht, die Räumung mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung zu verhindern. Ein Gericht hatte jedoch am Freitagabend grünes Licht gegeben. Das Ministerium befürchtet, dass die Pelztier-Farmen ein bleibender Infektionsherd sein könnten.
Die Tiere werden mit einem Gas getötet und die Kadaver dann von einem Spezialbetrieb vernichtet. Anschließen sollten die Ställe desinfiziert werden. In den Niederlanden gibt es noch rund 150 Pelztierfarmen. Ab 2024 ist die Zucht von Nerzen nach einem Gerichtsurteil verboten.


*Edit 07.06.2020:*

*Niedersachsen: Weiterer Infektionsfall in Schlachtbetrieb*

_15:53 Uhr_
In einem Schlacht- und Zerlegebetrieb im niedersächsischen Lohne bei Oldenburg gibt es einen weiteren bestätigten Corona-Fall. Die Kontaktpersonen am Arbeitsplatz des Mannes und in seinem privaten Umfeld wurden in Quarantäne versetzt, teilte der Landkreis Vechta mit. Obwohl die Kollegen schon negativ getestet worden seien, nehme das Gesundheitsamt erneute Tests bei ihnen vor.
Bereits am Freitag war eine Infektion bei einer Mitarbeiterin des Betriebs bestätigt worden. Vier Familienmitglieder, die am Freitag in Quarantäne versetzt wurden, seien inzwischen ebenfalls positiv getestet worden. Mit den jetzt vorliegenden Ergebnissen habe das Gesundheitsamt die vom Land angeordnete Testreihe in Schlacht- und Zerlegebetrieben, die Subunternehmer beschäftigen, abgeschlossen, hieß es. Die Arbeits- und Lebensbedingungen von Schlachthof-Mitarbeitern waren nach einer Reihe von Coronavirus-Infektionen bundesweit in die Kritik geraten.



*Niedersachsen schickt Schweden-Rückkehrer in Quarantäne*

_15:43 Uhr_
Wer aus Schweden an seinen Wohnort in Niedersachsen zurückkehrt, muss wegen der Corona-Entwicklung in dem skandinavischen Land in eine zweiwöchige Quarantäne. Das hat das Gesundheitsministerium in Hannover entschieden. Hintergrund sei, dass es in Schweden in den vergangenen sieben Tagen mehr als 50 Infizierte pro 100.000 Einwohner gegeben habe. Rückkehrer müssen demnach unverzüglich in die eigene Wohnung oder an ihren gewöhnlichen Aufenthaltsort und dort 14 Tage bleiben - selbst Einkäufe sind untersagt. Außerdem muss das Gesundheitsamt informiert werden.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. Juni 2020)

*Stand:  07.06.2020 - 22:19*

Bei den weltweiten Covid-19 Gesamtzahlen wurde heute die 7 Millionen-Marke bei bestätigten Erkrankungen und 
die Vierhunderttausend-Marke bei den bestätigten Todesfällen überschritten.
*
Gesamtfälle: 7.005.928
Genesen: 3.379.172
Gestorben: 403.706
*(+ Dunkelziffern)

Die bestätigten Erkrankungen nehmen weltweit also auch weiterhin mit Raten von 25.000 - 100.000 pro Tag zu.
Starke Anstiege werden in den v.a. in den USA und Lateinamerika berichtet.

In Österreich sind es weiterhin 25 - 75 neue pro Tag.
Ob und wie viel, die Großdemos und die aus dem Ruder gelaufenen Großveranstaltungen 
der letzten Tage zur weiteren Ausbreitung beigetragen haben, zeigt sich in den nächsten 7-14 Tagen.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Niedersachsen schickt Schweden-Rückkehrer in Quarantäne*
> 
> _15:43 Uhr_
> Wer aus Schweden an seinen Wohnort in Niedersachsen zurückkehrt, muss wegen der Corona-Entwicklung in dem skandinavischen Land in eine zweiwöchige Quarantäne. Das hat das Gesundheitsministerium in Hannover entschieden. Hintergrund sei, dass es in Schweden in den vergangenen sieben Tagen mehr als 50 Infizierte pro 100.000 Einwohner gegeben habe. Rückkehrer müssen demnach unverzüglich in die eigene Wohnung oder an ihren gewöhnlichen Aufenthaltsort und dort 14 Tage bleiben - selbst Einkäufe sind untersagt. Außerdem muss das Gesundheitsamt informiert werden.



Da kann ich ja froh sein, das ich nicht aus Niedersachsen kommen. In Thüringen gehöre ich nach meinen Informationen nichtmal zu den Leuten, die getesten werden sollten/müssen.
Wobei, man muss schon ziemlich blöd sein, sich selbst zu melden...wenn das Gesundheitsamt nicht selbst drauf kommt, denen ihr Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2020)

Die USA sind echt heftig. Seit bald zwei Monaten durchgehend praktisch lineares Wachstum. Selbst Italien in Italien begann der Zuwachs schon nach drei Wochen langsam nachzulassen, Spanien und wir hatte nach rund zwei Wochen das Maximum erreicht und sogar England zeigt nach gut einem Monat zurückgehende Zuwachsraten. Aber Trump macht "US great again"...
(wobei Russland ähnlich wenig Besserung zeigt und steiler unterwegs ist und Brasilien ist nach zwei harten Monaten sogar noch exponentiell...)


Die bisherigen Großdemos haben sich in Deutschland übrigens kaum niedergeschlagen, trotz deutlich schlechterem Ausgangsniveau als in Österreich. Ist zwar zum kotzen, dass wegen solchen Idioten keine quasi-Null erreichbar sind, die die Abschaffung quasi aller Maßnahmen erlauben würde. Aber mittlerweile rechne selbst ich nicht mehr mit einer großen Welle, nur halt immer wieder lokales auflammen und die große Mehrheit wird sich weiterhin quälen müssen, weil ein paar lots of risk, lots of fun praktizieren.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2020)

Wie wir am Samstag gesehen haben verhalten sie auch Demonstranten die für bessere Sachen demonstrieren nicht unbedingt klüger als unsere Freunde von Rechts.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja froh sein, das ich nicht aus Niedersachsen kommen. In Thüringen gehöre ich nach meinen Informationen nichtmal zu den Leuten, die getesten werden sollten/müssen.
> Wobei, man muss schon ziemlich blöd sein, sich selbst zu melden...wenn das Gesundheitsamt nicht selbst drauf kommt, denen ihr Problem.



Nein deines. Denn du machst dich damit strafbar.


Edit:
Vorwuerfe gegen Regionalregierung: Triage-Verdacht in Madrid | tagesschau.de


> In Spaniens Altenheimen sind viele alte Menschen an Covid-19 gestorben. Nun gibt es schwere Vorwürfe gegen die Stadt Madrid: Sie soll empfohlen haben, Alte mit schweren Vorerkrankungen nicht im Krankenhaus zu behandeln.





Durch die Proteste in den letzten zwei Wochen, steigt in den USA die Zahl der Corona-Infektionen stark an. 

*USA: So viele Neuinfektionen wie seit Wochen nicht*

_20:32 Uhr_
In den USA steigt die Zahl der Neu-Infizierten auf den höchsten Stand seit Mitte Mai. Das Zentrum für die Kontrolle und Prävention von Krankheiten (CDC) meldet 29.214 neue Fälle, womit die Zahl nun insgesamt bei rund 1,92 Millionen liegt. Am Samstag hatte die Zahl der Neuinfektionen 29.034 betragen, am Freitag 20.555 und am Donnerstag 14.676.
Die Zahl der neuen Toten sinkt hingegen nach zwei Tagen mit Zuwächsen wieder: Die CDC gibt sie am Sonntag mit 709 an, womit die Gesamtzahl bei 109.192 liegt. Am Samstag hatte es 1128 neue Todesfälle gegeben, am Freitag 1035 und am Donnerstag 827.

New Yorks Bürgermeister ruft Demonstranten zu Corona-Tests auf_19:54 Uhr_
Nach Großdemonstrationen gegen rassistische Polizeigewalt in vielen Städten der USA haben örtliche Politiker die Teilnehmer aufgerufen, sich auf das Coronavirus testen zu lassen. "Macht einen Test, macht einen Test", appellierte der New Yorker Gouverneur Andrew Cuomo. Die Staatsregierung von New York werde 15 Teststätten speziell für Demonstranten einrichten, damit diese schnell ein Ergebnis bekommen.
Ähnliche Aufrufe gab es in Seattle, San Francisco und Atlanta. Aus Teilnehmerkreisen gab es Verständnis dafür. "Da geht eine Pandemie um, und die Leute wissen das", sagte eine Demonstrantin in Seattle, Jennifer Cota, dem Fernsehsender KCPQ-TV. "Ich denke, niemand von uns hat das vergessen. Es ist noch ein Risiko, dass die Leute in Kauf nehmen."


----------



## Eckism (8. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein deines. Denn du machst dich damit strafbar.



Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...rechte Demonstanten juckt es nicht, Anti Rassismusdemonstranten juckt es nicht, wie sollte es mich dann interessieren. Ich lass nen Test machen, wenn ich darf, wenn nicht, isses halt so.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juni 2020)

Das ist eben das Schöne an flächig aufgestellten und wirksamen Maßnahmen: Selbst wenn sich hierzulande Zigtausende unter Missachtung der Regeln versammeln - für was auch immer, ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht, und egal wie man dazu jeweils steht - ist das immer noch nur ein Bruchteil der 83 Millionen Deutschen.

Das ist, als ob wieder aller Gebote und jeder Vernunft alle Tage mal jemand ins öffentliche Schwimmbecken uriniert. Das ist nicht schön und rücksichtslos, muss aber die Wasserqualität nicht schwerwiegend beeinflussen. Schlimm kommt es dann, wenn die unschöne Ausnahme hoffähig wird.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...rechte Demonstanten juckt es nicht, Anti Rassismusdemonstranten juckt es nicht, wie sollte es mich dann interessieren. Ich lass nen Test machen, wenn ich darf, wenn nicht, isses halt so.



Es muss halt gegen diese illegalen Demos vorgegangen werden. Das ist aber keine neue Forderung. 

Dazu hast du spätestens dann ein Problem, wenn du jemanden ansteckst. Denn dann machst du dich wegen Körperverletzung strafbar.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

Dann können die neben den Corona-gibt-es-nicht-Demos auch gleich bei BlackLiveMatters weitermachen, sind auch nicht gerade wenige und auch ohne jeglichen Abstand.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Deswegen muss da die Abstands und Maskenpflicht durchgesetzt werden, wie sonst überall auch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen muss da die Abstands und Maskenpflicht durchgesetzt werden, wie sonst überall auch.



Wird aber nicht, egal bei welcher Demo. Ob man nicht will oder nicht kann ist mir nicht bekannt, aber es gibt immer mehr Fälle, in denen das völlig ignoriert wird.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Wie sich das auswirkt, werden wir in 2 Wochen sehen.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2020)

Naja Pfingsten ist auch ne Woche her, hier in Leipzig war viel los (das Wave-Gotik-Treffen ist natürlich ausgefallen aber waren trotzdem paar Tausend da verstreut auf diverse Kneipen, Parks usw.) - bislang keine neuen Infektionen. 
Mal sehen was nach den Demos hier passiert und nach den Demos in den USA - glaube nicht das hier viel passiert, in den USA schon.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

*Bundesregierung: Auch Demonstranten müssen Abstand halten*

*13.22 Uhr:* Die Bundesregierung mahnt zur Einhaltung der Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen auch bei Demonstrationen. "Es muss möglich sein, auch auf solchen Veranstaltungen *Masken zu tragen *und den *Mindestabstand von 1,50 Meter* einzuhalten", sagte Regierungssprecher Steffen Seibert am Montag in Berlin auf eine Frage nach den Demonstrationen gegen Rassismus am Wochenende, bei denen Menschen teils dicht gedrängt standen.
"Es ist gut, wenn auch in Deutschland Menschen mit einem klaren Bekenntnis gegen Rassismus auf die Straße gehen. Dem *Rassismus müssen wir uns überall entgegenstellen*, auch hier bei uns", sagte Seibert. Bei vielen Demonstranten sei aber nichts von der Einhaltung der Schutzmaßnahmen zu sehen gewesen. "Und damit haben die für sich und andere ein großes Risiko herbeigeführt." Er verwies auf Ausbrüche von Coronavirus-Infektionen bei Gottesdiensten und Familienfeiern. Eine Missachtung der Regeln ziehe auch andere in Mitleidenschaft. "Es muss beides möglich sein: friedlich demonstrieren, was ein Grundrecht ist, und die Regeln einhalten, und zwar die Regeln, die uns Schutz und Sicherheit in der Corona-Pandemie geben."

Corona-News aktuell: Goettingen drohen weitere Einschraenkungen | WEB.DE




cryon1c schrieb:


> Mal sehen was nach den Demos hier passiert und nach den Demos in den USA - glaube nicht das hier viel passiert, in den USA schon.



Die entscheidende Frage ist eben, wie viel Infizierte bei der Demo dabei sind. Wenn keiner Infiziert ist, kann sich auch keiner anstecken. 
Das weiß man aber halt nicht. 

Deshalb ist es wichtig die Abstands und Maskenpflicht einzuhalten:

*Masken tragen wohl deutlich zur Eindämmung der Pandemie bei*

*12:04 Uhr:* Eine Studie hat die *Schutzwirkung von Masken gegen das Coronavirus bestätigt*. Die allgemeine Pflicht zum Tragen eines Mund-Nasen-Schutzes, zum Beispiel beim Einkaufen oder in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, trage offenbar deutlich zur Eindämmung der Corona-Pandemie bei, teilte die Johannes Gutenberg-Universität Mainz am Montag mit.

Wissenschaftler von vier Universitäten verglichen dafür die Entwicklung der Infektionszahlen im thüringischen Jena mit denen vergleichbarer Städte, wo die Maskenpflicht erst später eingeführt wurde.
Jena hatte als erste Großstadt bereits am 6. April das Tragen eines Mund-Nasen-Schutzes zur Pflicht gemacht und damit wesentlich früher als in allen anderen Landkreisen und kreisfreien Städten Deutschlands. Daraufhin stieg die Zahl der registrierten Infektionen* in Jena nur noch schwach*.
Nach den Berechnungen der Forscher "tut sich eine *signifikante Kluft* zwischen den Fallzahlen in Jena und der Vergleichsgruppe ohne Maskenpflicht auf". 20 Tage nach der Einführung der Maskenpflicht in Jena sei die Gesamtzahl der dort registrierten COVID-19-Fälle lediglich von 142 auf 158 gestiegen, im Vergleichsmodell hingegen von 143 auf 205.

In einem zweiten Schritt untersuchten die Forscher die Entwicklung der Fallzahlen in den Städten und Kreisen, welche die Maskenpflicht zum 22. April eingeführt hatten, mit den Fallzahlen der Kommunen, die die Maskenpflicht erst zum 27. April oder später einführten. Auch hier zeigen sich signifikante Unterschiede.
"Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass die Einführung der Maskenpflicht in den jeweiligen Kreisen *zu einer Verlangsamung der Ausbreitung von COVID-19 beigetragen hat*", erklärte Klaus Wälde von der Universität Mainz.
Dieses Ergebnis stimmt mit der Einschätzung von Epidemiologen und Virologen überein, wonach ein Mund-Nasen-Schutz den Luftstrom beim Sprechen hemmt und dadurch die Übertragung infektiöser Partikel eingedämmt wird.


*Studien: Maßnahmen gegen Corona-Ausbreitung verhinderten viele Tote*

*13:07 Uhr:* Die Maßnahmen gegen die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus haben Analysen zufolge allein in elf europäischen Ländern bis Anfang Mai etwa *3,1 Millionen Todesfälle verhindert*. Der großangelegte Lockdown samt Grenzschließungen, Kontaktsperren und Schulschließungen habe eine Kontrolle des Pandemie-Verlaufs ermöglicht, berichtet ein britisches Forscherteam um Seth Flaxman vom Imperial College London (Großbritannien) nach der Analyse der Todesfallzahlen im Fachmagazin "Nature". Wenn der gegenwärtige Trend anhalte, bestehe Anlass zu Hoffnung.
Bis zum 6. April hätten die Maßnahmen rund *530 Millionen Infektionen allein in sechs Ländern verhindert*, berichtet ein zweites Forscherteam ebenfalls in "Nature". Sie hatten den Infektionsverlauf bis zu diesem Stichtag in China, Südkorea, Italien, Iran, Frankreich und den USA analysiert.

"Ich denke, kein anderes menschliches Unterfangen hat jemals in so kurzer Zeit so viele Leben gerettet", sagte Studienleiter Solomon Hsiang von der UC Berkeley (USA).

_
Edit: weitere Quelle _
Studie bestätigt Schutzwirkung von Masken | tagesschau.de


----------



## Eckism (8. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es muss halt gegen diese illegalen Demos vorgegangen werden. Das ist aber keine neue Forderung.
> 
> Dazu hast du spätestens dann ein Problem, wenn du jemanden ansteckst. Denn dann machst du dich wegen Körperverletzung strafbar.



Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, ein Problem habe ich trotzdem nicht. Die Viren haben keinen Namen oder Adresse von dem, der sie weitergibt. Und da mein Kollege nicht infiziert ist, werde ich momentan auch noch Coronafrei sein. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das bedeutet, das man es nicht hatte oder das man schon imun ist...es stand nur "negativ" da.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Du kannst da trotzdem einen Corona-Test und einen Antikörpertest machen. Dann weißt du es wirklich. 
Alleine schon, um deine Familie nicht zu gefährden. 

Du musst als Infizierter beim Gesundheitsamt die Personen nennen, mit denen du Kontakt hattest, dann wird geschaut, ob diese infiziert sind und über den zeitlichen Verlauf der Infektionen lässt sich dann die Infektionskette nachvollziehen, also ob die sich bei dir, oder du dich bei denen angesteckt hast.



			
				IfSG schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 25 Ermittlungen*
> (1) Ergibt sich oder ist anzunehmen, dass jemand krank, krankheitsverdächtig, ansteckungsverdächtig oder Ausscheider ist oder dass ein Verstorbener krank, krankheitsverdächtig oder Ausscheider war, so stellt das Gesundheitsamt die erforderlichen Ermittlungen an, insbesondere über Art, Ursache, Ansteckungsquelle und Ausbreitung der Krankheit.
> (2) Für die Durchführung der Ermittlungen nach Absatz 1 gilt § 16 Absatz 1 Satz 2, Absatz 2, 3, 5 und 8 entsprechend. Das Gesundheitsamt kann eine im Rahmen der Ermittlungen im Hinblick auf eine bedrohliche übertragbare Krankheit erforderliche Befragung in Bezug auf die Art, Ursache, Ansteckungsquelle und Ausbreitung der Krankheit unmittelbar an eine dritte Person, insbesondere an den behandelnden Arzt, richten, wenn eine Mitwirkung der betroffenen Person oder der nach § 16 Absatz 5 verpflichteten Person nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig möglich ist; die dritte Person ist in entsprechender Anwendung von § 16 Absatz 2 Satz 3 und 4 zur Auskunft verpflichtet.
> (3) Die in Absatz 1 genannten Personen können durch das Gesundheitsamt vorgeladen werden. Sie können durch das Gesundheitsamt verpflichtet werden,
> ...




Edit: Meckpom zieht nach:
*Schwerin ordnet Quarantäne für Reisende aus Schweden an*

_16:06 Uhr_
Nach Niedersachsen schickt nun auch Mecklenburg-Vorpommern alle Personen, die aus Schweden in das Bundesland reisen, in die zweiwöchige Selbstisolation. In dem Land seien inzwischen mehr als 50 Personen pro 100.000 Einwohner mit dem Coronavirus infiziert, womit die maßgebliche Grenze für Quarantäne-Maßnahmen überschritten sei, teilte das Wirtschaftsministerium in Schwerin mit. Am Wochenende hatte Niedersachsen eine entsprechende Vorschrift erlassen. In Schweden gibt es im Verhältnis zur Einwohnerzahl deutlich mehr Corona-Tote als in den Nachbarstaaten.

Liveblog zum Coronavirus: ++ WHO: Rekord an Neuinfektionen pro Tag ++ | tagesschau.de

*WHO: Rekordzahl an Neuinfektionen binnen 24 Stunden*

_18:11 Uhr_
Die Zahl der Corona-Infektionen weltweit steigt trotz Entspannung in Westeuropa weiterhin deutlich. Am Wochenende seien innerhalb von 24 Stunden mehr als 136.000 Fälle gemeldet worden, so viele wie nie zuvor an einem Tag, sagte WHO-Chef Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus. Er warnte die Länder davor, wegen fallender Infektionszahlen bei den Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nachzulassen. An neun der vergangenen zehn Tage seien mehr als 100.000 neue Fälle gemeldet worden, sagte Tedros. In Afrika, Zentral- und Südasien, Mittel- und Südamerika und in einigen Ländern in Osteuropa stiegen die Zahlen weiter. Seit Ausbruch des Virus sind weltweit fast sieben Millionen Infektionen und fast 400.000 Todesfälle gemeldet worden.


Edit2: Zwei Wege im Kontrast. 

Neuseeland hatte eine harte Ausgangssperre und ist nun offiziell Coronafrei. In Schweden steigen durch den lockeren Umgang die Zahlen weiter. 
Neuseeland ohne Corona-Faelle: "Ich habe ein bisschen getanzt" | tagesschau.de


> Die Ausgangssperre in Neuseeland war eine der härtesten weltweit, die Wirtschaft für Wochen lahmgelegt. Doch das hat sich ausgezahlt. Laut Premierministerin Ardern gibt es keine offiziellen Corona-Fälle mehr.


TV-Debatte zur Corona-Krise: Schwedens Opposition schaltet auf Angriff | tagesschau.de


> Anfangs gab es Lob für den "schwedischen Weg" durch die Corona-Krise. Doch inzwischen sind viele Menschen gestorben. Die Opposition fordert den Rücktritt des Regierungschefs.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2020)

Mal etwas zum Nachdenken:

*Sars-CoV-2:       Vielleicht wird es keinen Corona-Impfstoff geben*

_Wenn  es einen Impfstoff gegen Covid-19 gibt, können wir uns wieder frei  bewegen, arbeiten und Urlaub machen, hoffen viele. Doch wann wird das  sein? Und: Wie sicher wird es überhaupt gelingen?

... Unser Immunsystem bildet nicht nur Antikörper, die bestimmte Proteine an  der Oberfläche des Virus blockieren, sondern auch solche, die nur lose  daran binden. Diese können eine Infektion sogar verstärken. Denn passen  die Antikörper nicht genau, so können die aufgenommenen Viren jene  Immunzellen befallen, die mit Antikörpern dekorierte Viren aufnehmen und  zerstören. Statt die Viren zu töten, werden sie also selbst zu Opfern &#8211;  das Virus kann sich in ihnen vermehren. Ein solches Phänomen, das als  »antibody dependent enhancement«, kurz ADE, bezeichnet wird, haben  Virologen bereits mehrfach beobachtet, darunter auch 2003 beim ersten  Sars-Coronavirus. ..._
Sars-CoV-2: Vielleicht wird es keinen Corona-Impfstoff geben - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Bis dahin bleibt nur eine entsprechende Abschottung von Verdachtsfällen.




			
				https://www.spektrum.de/news/vielleicht-wird-es-keinen-corona-impfstoff-geben/1740288 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein anderer, umstrittener Ansatz sind Menschenversuche. Fachleute erwägen, nur eine kleine Anzahl Freiwilliger zu impfen und sie anschließend gezielt mit Sars-CoV-2 zu infizieren. Unter dem Slogan »1Day Sooner« sucht eine Gruppe um Chris Bakerlee von der Harvard University bereits nach Menschen, die bereit wären, an einer solchen Studie teilzunehmen. Mehr als 25 000 Freiwillige aus über 100 Ländern haben sich bereits registriert.



Wäre doch was, für die Leute, die unbedingt Party machen wollen. Dann hätten sie entweder durch die Impfung oder durch die anschließende Infektion die Immunität gegeben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2020)

Nana RK der Artikel stimmt einen aber sehr positiv, nicht nur für diese Pandemie sondern auch für die nächste.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

*Massentests in Bergamo: 57 Prozent haben Antikörper gebildet*

_21:43 Uhr_
57 Prozent der Menschen in der italienischen Stadt Bergamo, bei denen Blutproben entnommen wurden, haben Antikörper gebildet. Das ergab eine Auswertung der Proben von fast 10.000 Bürgern, teilten die Behörden mit. Die Stichprobe sei ausreichend repräsentativ, um Schlüsse auf die Gesamtzahl der Infizierten in der Stadt während der Pandemie zuzulassen. Separat zu dieser Stichprobe wurden Proben von etwa 10.400 Mitarbeitern im Gesundheitswesen untersucht. Nur bei gut 30 Prozent dieser Proben wurden nach Angaben der Behörden Antikörper nachgewiesen. Bergamo war besonders schwer von der Pandemie betroffen. In der Lombardei wurden bislang mehr als 16.000 Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 gemeldet.

Liveblog zum Coronavirus: + Antikoerper bei 57% der Buerger Bergamos + | tagesschau.de


Aufgrund der geringen Zahl an Neuinfektionen werden in Deutschland mittlerweile schon Testzentren wieder geschlossen. 


			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/corona-virus-sachsen-ticker-montag-achter-juni100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Zwei Corona-Neuinfektionen in Sachsen*
> In Sachsen sind seit gestern zwei neue Corona-Infektionen registriert worden. Das geht aus den Meldungen der Landkreise und kreisfreien Städte hervor. Demnach wurde jeweils ein neuer Fall in Chemnitz und Bautzen verzeichnet. Damit haben sich seit Beginn der Pandemie insgesamt 5.330 Personen nachweislich infiziert. Schätzungen zufolge sind 4.990 von ihnen wieder genesen. Die Zahl der Toten im Freistaat liegt bei 217. Im Vogtland war zuletzt am Sonntag ein Covid19-Patient verstorben.
> 
> *Corona-Testambulanzen in Mittelsachsen werden heruntergefahren*
> Die Corona-Spezialambulanz in Mittweida hat ihre Tätigkeit heute eingestellt. Die Leitung der Medizinischen Versorgungszentren begründet das mit dem deutlich veränderten Infektionsgeschehen in den letzten Wochen. Es gebe kaum noch positive Corona-Testergebnisse und ein vermuteter neuer Anstieg des Testbedarfs sei ausgeblieben. Damit seien nun wieder die Hausärzte in Mittweida Anlaufstellen für Tests. Auch das Krankenhaus in Freiberg hat seine festen Zeiten für Corona-Abstrich-Untersuchungen mangels Nachfrage abgeschafft. Bei Bedarf würden ab heute persönliche Termine vereinbart.





Coole-Idee. Manchmal muss man Leute mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen: YouTube
Selbst das ZDF berichtet drüber. 
Im ICE: Zugsprecher veraeppelt Corona-Verschwoerer - ZDFheute


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juni 2020)

Spanien meldet ploetzlich nur noch einen Corona-Toten pro Tag &#8211; das steckt dahinter  | GMX


			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Ende Mai hat Spanien kaum mehr neue Corona-Tote vermeldet. An vielen Tagen gab es laut Behörden nur einen oder sogar gar keinen Fall. Vom Coronavirus-Hotspot zum vorgeblich sicheren Reiseziel innerhalb kürzester Zeit &#8211; wie kann das sein?
> 
> Der Hauptgrund für die extrem niedrigen neuen Todeszahlen ist aber  ein anderer: Spanien hat am 25. Mai die Erfassungsmethode grundlegend  geändert. Die Behörden begründeten den Schritt damit, dass das neue  Datenerfassungssystem ein besseres Bild der Pandemie liefern würde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2020)

Wenn es bei diesen Demos am Samstag nur einen kleinen Ausbruch gab hoffe ich, dass man jeden Teilnehmer der Demo in Quarantäne steckt. Wie kann man nur so dumm sein?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn es bei diesen Demos am Samstag nur einen kleinen Ausbruch gab hoffe ich, dass man jeden Teilnehmer der Demo in Quarantäne steckt. Wie kann man nur so dumm sein?


Wird schwer, die alle zu identifizieren und auch alles zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Spanien meldet ploetzlich nur noch einen Corona-Toten pro Tag &#8211; das steckt dahinter  | GMX


Ich nehme an das hat nichts mit der bevorstehenden Urlaubssaison zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wird schwer, die alle zu identifizieren und auch alles zu kontrollieren.


Trotzdem soweit wie möglich.
Gleichzeitig sollte man die Organisatoren der Demos in finanzielle Haftung nehmen wenn etwas passiert. Keiner soll sich trauen nochmal so eine dumme ******* zu machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Trotzdem soweit wie möglich.
> Gleichzeitig sollte man die Organisatoren der Demos in finanzielle Haftung nehmen wenn etwas passiert. Keiner soll sich trauen nochmal so eine dumme ******* zu machen.



Dann können die praktisch finanziell völlig zerstört werden, denn es kann jeder an jeder Demo teilnehmen, das kann ein Organisator gar nicht verhindern.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Da muss eben entsprechend mit der Polizei zusammengearbeitet werden, dass diese nur die angemeldeten (und genehmigten) 50 Teilnehmer auf den Platz lässt.  Die anderen werden nicht auf den abgegrenzten und mit Abstandsmarkierungen versehenen Demobereich gelassen. 
Wenn sich da jemand nicht dran halten will, besteht die Möglichkeit des Platzverweises. Den kann die Polizei auch bei Verstößen gegen die Versammlungsauflagen, also vor allem bei fehlenden Mundschutz aussprechen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann können die praktisch finanziell völlig zerstört werden, denn es kann jeder an jeder Demo teilnehmen, das kann ein Organisator gar nicht verhindern.



Man kann die Konsequenz ziehen und die Demo auch beenden, danach kann man darüber reden wie viel Verantwortung man hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann die Konsequenz ziehen und die Demo auch beenden, danach kann man darüber reden wie viel Verantwortung man hat.



Bin dann mal gespannt wie alle ausrasten, wenn dann bei irgendwelchen Demos Rechte sich nicht an die Regeln halten und die dann gänzlich beendet werden.
Da AfD würde sich ergötzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss eben entsprechend mit der Polizei zusammengearbeitet werden, dass diese nur die angemeldeten (und genehmigten) 50 Teilnehmer auf den Platz lässt.  Die anderen werden nicht auf den abgegrenzten und mit Abstandsmarkierungen versehenen Demobereich gelassen.
> Wenn sich da jemand nicht dran halten will, besteht die Möglichkeit des Platzverweises. Den kann die Polizei auch bei Verstößen gegen die Versammlungsauflagen, also vor allem bei fehlenden Mundschutz aussprechen.


Soweit ich weiß sind Demos auf öffentlichen Plätzen öffentlich, ergo kann jeder dran teilnehmen, so wie z.B. die MLPD auch an FFF-Demos teilgenommen hat und der Veranstalter da nichts gegen tun konnte.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Das ist jetzt aber anders, da die Demos genehmigt werden müssen. 

Das Versammlungsrecht ist derzeit eingeschränkt. 



			
				IFSG schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 28 Schutzmaßnahmen*
> (1) Werden Kranke, Krankheitsverdächtige, Ansteckungsverdächtige oder Ausscheider festgestellt oder ergibt sich, dass ein Verstorbener krank, krankheitsverdächtig oder Ausscheider war, so trifft die zuständige Behörde die notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen, insbesondere die in den §§ 29 bis 31 genannten, soweit und solange es zur Verhinderung der Verbreitung übertragbarer Krankheiten erforderlich ist; sie kann insbesondere Personen verpflichten, den Ort, an dem sie sich befinden, nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu verlassen oder von ihr bestimmte Orte oder öffentliche Orte nicht oder nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu betreten. Unter den Voraussetzungen von Satz 1 kann die zuständige Behörde Veranstaltungen oder sonstige Ansammlungen von Menschen beschränken oder verbieten und Badeanstalten oder in § 33 genannte Gemeinschaftseinrichtungen oder Teile davon schließen. Eine Heilbehandlung darf nicht angeordnet werden. Die Grundrechte der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Absatz 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes),
> der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8 des Grundgesetzes), der Freizügigkeit (Artikel 11 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) und der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Artikel 13 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes) werden insoweit eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2020)

Demos können immer eingeschränkt werden, auch ohne Corona. Bevor sowas passiert wie bei der Loveparade etc (ja das war keine Demo aber trotzdem)


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Aber jetzt müssen sie nicht nur angemeldet, sondern auch genehmigt werden. Dabei kann das Gericht auch die beantragte Teilnehmeranzahl auf ein angemesseneres Maß zurechtstutzen, oder weitere Auflagen erteilen.

Die Loveparade fällt nicht unter die Versammlungsfreiheit, da es eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung war.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2020)

Sei bitte mal in der Lage Beispiele zu verstehen -.-


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Loveparade wäre aber halt auch ein schlechtes Beispiel für eine Demo, da es eben keine Demo war.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2020)

Aber für mangelnde Sicherheitsvorkehrungen bei einer großen Menschenmenge.

Du faselst hier von rechtlichen Unterschieden obwohl es überhaupt nicht darum ging.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es muss halt gegen diese illegalen Demos vorgegangen werden. Das ist aber keine neue Forderung.



Es gibt mehr als genug genehmigte Demos, die erst illegal werden, wenn sie ihre Teilnehmerzahl sprengen. In dem Moment wäre es aber Sache der Polizei, die Veranstaltung aufzulösen und die ist zuletzt sogar schon daran gescheitert, den Zugang zu kontrollieren. Es mach epidemologisch halt auch keinen Sinn, eine Absperrungskette zwischen einem Demo-Ort und einer Masse von Menschen aufzubauen. Dann sind die halt nicht auf der Demo, aber genauso zusammengedrängelt und zusätzlich werden noch die Beamten gefährdet. Es existiert schlichtweg kein Konzept, wie man tausenden Menschen daran hindern soll, friedlich gegen Regeln zu verstoßen. Bislang war das nie ein Thema, weil es praktisch keine Regeln gab, gegen die man friedlich verstoßen hätte können und Gewalttäter sind viel seltener und rechtfertigen den Einsatz harter Mittel. Aber gegen Leute, die einfach nur in der Öffentlichkeit ihre Meinung kundtun wollen, ist ein Rechtsstaat ziemlich machtlos. Erst recht wenn er sie NICHT Einkesseln und zusammendrängen will. Da müsstest du doppelt so viele Polizisten wie Demonstranten herankarren (und jeden einzelnen in ABC-Schutz stecken), damit sie jeden Verstoßenden einzeln wegtragen können.




Eckism schrieb:


> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, ein Problem habe ich trotzdem nicht.



Noch nicht. Aber solltest du infiziert sein und solltest jemanden anstecken und sollte der daran sterben, dann bist du in einem Bundesland, in dem die Quarantäne vorgeschrieben war, wegen Totschlag dran. Sind viele "solltest" in dem Satz, aber ob man für die eigene "ich weiß es besser als die Wissenschaft" den Tod eines anderen, eine mehrjährige Haftstrafe und das daraus resultierende Ende des eigenen wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Lebens riskieren sollte 




DKK007 schrieb:


> [/FONT]Edit2: Zwei Wege im Kontrast.
> 
> Neuseeland hatte eine harte Ausgangssperre und ist nun offiziell Coronafrei. In Schweden steigen durch den lockeren Umgang die Zahlen weiter.



Neuseeland ist, genau wie Taiwan und faktisch auch Südkorea eine Insel. Nur mit weitaus weniger Reiseverkehr, selbst ohne die harten Sperren, die sie eingerichtet haben. Mit Schweden kannst du das nicht vergleichen :rollen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mal etwas zum Nachdenken:
> 
> *Sars-CoV-2:       Vielleicht wird es keinen Corona-Impfstoff geben*...



Da steht nichts besorgniseregendes drin, was man nicht auch über jeden anderen Virus sagen könnte, oder? Alles nur "wäre möglich" und "gibt aber keine konkreten Hinweise, im Gegenteil". Aber wieso so eine reißerische Überschrift? Da hat sich Spektrum wirklich verdammt weit herabgelassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wieso so eine reißerische Überschrift? Da hat sich Spektrum wirklich verdammt weit herabgelassen.


Damit man es liest. Hat doch funktioniert ...


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als genug genehmigte Demos, die erst illegal werden, wenn sie ihre Teilnehmerzahl sprengen. In dem Moment wäre es aber Sache der Polizei, die Veranstaltung aufzulösen und die ist zuletzt sogar schon daran gescheitert, den Zugang zu kontrollieren. Es mach epidemologisch halt auch keinen Sinn, eine Absperrungskette zwischen einem Demo-Ort und einer Masse von Menschen aufzubauen. Dann sind die halt nicht auf der Demo, aber genauso zusammengedrängelt und zusätzlich werden noch die Beamten gefährdet. Es existiert schlichtweg kein Konzept, wie man tausenden Menschen daran hindern soll, friedlich gegen Regeln zu verstoßen. Bislang war das nie ein Thema, weil es praktisch keine Regeln gab, gegen die man friedlich verstoßen hätte können und Gewalttäter sind viel seltener und rechtfertigen den Einsatz harter Mittel. Aber gegen Leute, die einfach nur in der Öffentlichkeit ihre Meinung kundtun wollen, ist ein Rechtsstaat ziemlich machtlos. Erst recht wenn er sie NICHT Einkesseln und zusammendrängen will. Da müsstest du doppelt so viele Polizisten wie Demonstranten herankarren (und jeden einzelnen in ABC-Schutz stecken), damit sie jeden Verstoßenden einzeln wegtragen können.



Es ist aber möglich.
Corona-Proteste in Berlin und Brandenburg: Polizei löst Demo auf Reichstagswiese auf | rbb24



> Die Polizei sperrte dafür einen Bereich ab und wies darauf hin, dass nicht mehr als 50 Teilnehmer erlaubt seien. Als diese Zahl überschritten wurde, räumte die Polizei das Gelände.



Edit:
Mehr Tests
Corona-Verordnung: Weg frei fuer wesentlich mehr Tests | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (10. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber anders, da die Demos genehmigt werden müssen.



Noe.

Demos muessen nach den jeweils lokal geltenden Gesetzen vom Veranstalter _angemeldet_ werden (nicht neu); der von Dir zitierte Passus aus dem Infektionsschutzgesetz gibt den zustaendigen Behoerden lediglich einen neuen Versagungsgrund an die Hand - wenn naemlich die Voraussetzungen aus Satz 1 erfuellt sind. Also wenn es Anhaltspunkte fuer eine konkrete Ansteckungsgefahr gibt. Das wird regelmaessig nicht belegbar sein, weshalb das Bundesverfassungsgericht pauschale Demonstrationsverbote ja auch schon kassiert und die Auslegung dieses Gesetzes auf den Erlass von Auflagen zur Risikominimierung gestutzt hat.

_Genehmigt_ werden muessen Demonstrationen in Moskau oder Hongkong.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2020)

Das ist falsch. 

Es muss aktuell eine Demo genehmigt werden. Teilweise machen das - nach einer Ablehnung und Klage gegen diese - die Gerichte, teilweise aber auch nicht.



			
				https://www.rbb24.de/politik/thema/2020/coronavirus/beitraege_neu/2020/04/demonstration-recht-polizei-mai-kundgebung-corona-verordnung.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Diese Regeln gelten für Berlin*
> Am *6. Mai* hat der Berliner Senat Lockerungen der Eindämmungsmaßnahmen beschlossen.
> 
> Demnach dürfen vom *9. Mai* an Versammlungen im Freien mit *bis zu 50 Teilnehmern* stattfinden. Allerdings haben Demonstrationen an einem festen Ort stattzufinden und dürfen nicht durch die Stadt ziehen - es sei denn, es werden Fahrzeuge genutzt. In jedem Fall müssen Mindestabstand und Hygieneregeln eingehalten werden. Demonstrationen mit Autos, Motorrädern und Fahrrädern mit *bis zu 50 Teilnehmern* sind bereits ab dem *8. Mai* wieder möglich.
> ...


----------



## JePe (10. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> 
> Es muss aktuell eine Demo genehmigt werden.



Hast Du fuer diese Behauptung auch eine echte Quelle? Denn selbst Dein Link zum rbb gibt das nicht her und die Berliner Versammlungsbehoerde selbst spricht richtigerweise von Anmeldung. Auch in der Zehnten Verordnung zur Aenderung der SARS-Cov-2-Eindaemmungsmassnahmenverordnung ist unter §4b ausdruecklich von "zulaessig" die Rede. Und auch am Bundesverfassungsgericht muss die Genehmigungspflichtigkeit von Demonstrationen vorbei gegangen sein ("... ist der Antragsteller berechtigt, die von ihm angemeldete Versammlung durchzufuehren.").

Egal, wo ich suche, ich kann nirgends eine "Genehmigungspflicht" finden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Teilweise machen das - nach  einer Ablehnung und Klage gegen diese - die Gerichte, teilweise aber  auch nicht.



Ich uebersetze das mal: teilweise heben Gerichte die Untersagungen der Behoerden oder Vorinstanzen auf. Da koennte man ja glatt auf die Idee kommen, sie seien unrechtmaessig erfolgt ... ?

Ich mag jetzt hier kein Aktenzeichenquartett spielen und verspuere auch wenig Lust, die Verordnungen jedes Bundeslandes zu lesen. Generell gilt hierzulande bis zum Beweis des Gegenteiles oder einer Koalition aus NSAfD und FDP unter Kemmerich aber: Demonstrationen sind _anzumelden_ und koennen untersagt werden, wenn es dafuer Rechtsgruende gibt. Ich halte es auch fuer irgendetwas zwischen unklug und shicegefaehrlich, an diesem Grundsatz zu ruetteln. Bestenfalls geht die Zustimmung der Bevoelkerung zu Eindaemmungsmassnahmen in den freien Fall ueber und schlimmstenfalls munitionieren wir solche Leute, die die Grundrechte lieber heute als morgen gleich ganz abschaffen wollen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2020)

Wenn der Infektionsschutz es nötig macht, können mit dem IFSG Grundrechte eingeschränkt werden.

BVerfG sieht Zuständigkeit bei Verwaltungsgerichten | LTO.de


Wird wohl länger nichts mit "Normalität".



			
				Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Studentinnen und Studenten,
> 
> in wenigen Wochen ist die Lehrveranstaltungszeit im Sommersemester zu Ende. Wir haben im März kurzfristig ein &#8222;digitales Semester&#8220; ausrufen müssen, das wir mit eindrucksvollem Engagement aller gut meistern. Die wenigen Präsenzelemente seit Mitte Mai sind ein kleiner Schritt in Richtung einer &#8222;neuen Normalität&#8220; im akademischen Alltag unserer Hochschule.
> 
> ...



Edit.
Anscheinend spielt die Blutgruppe bei der schwere des Verlaufes eine Rolle:
COVID-19: Menschen mit Blutgruppe A sind anscheinend besonders gefaehrdet | WEB.DE


----------



## JePe (10. Juni 2020)

... wobei der Link jetzt mal so gar nicht zur Frage passt, jede Grundrechtseinschraenkung verhaeltnismaessig sein muss  und Du den Beleg fuer Deine Behauptung ("Es muss aktuell eine Demo genehmigt werden.") immer noch schuldig bist.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2020)

z.B. Dresden erteilt Pegida Sondergenehmigung fuer Demo - WELT



> Nach der sächsischen Corona-Schutz-Verordnung sind Ansammlungen untersagt, allerdings können Ausnahmegenehmigungen erteilt werden.



Zum Nachlesen:
https://www.coronavirus.sachsen.de/download/SMS-Allgemeinverfuegung-Veranstaltungen-2020-03-20.pdf



> Öffentliche und nichtöffentliche Veranstaltungen sowiesonstige Ansammlungen, bei denen es zu einer Begegnung von Menschen kommt, sowie Versammlungen
> unabhängig von der Zahl der Teilnehmenden sind untersagt. Badeanstalten sind zu schließen.
> Ausgenommen sind:
> a) Veranstaltungen der Sächsischen Staatsregierung,
> ...





> Zu Ziffer 1:
> Aufgrund aktueller Entwicklungen und Erkenntnisse,
> insbesondere der stark zunehmenden Ausbreitung von
> SARS-CoV-2, ist nunmehr grundsätzlich auch in den Fällen von Veranstaltungen und Versammlungen unter 1 000
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Dann solltest du mal nach Bergamo fahren.

Pandemie in Norditalien: Angehoerige von Corona-Toten klagen an | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

hilfebitte schrieb:


> watn virus noch keinen einzigen kranken gesehen. weder ungarn deutschland oder österreich.



Warum erzählst du das hier? Für Wahrnehmungsstörungen gibt es Fachärzte, denen musst du deine Symptome schildern.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Warum erzählst du das hier? Für Wahrnehmungsstörungen gibt es Fachärzte, denen musst du deine Symptome schildern.



Hätten wir keine Maßnahmen und unsere Krankenhäuser nicht vorbereitet  gehabt und  hätten Zustände wie in andere Länder, die gleichen Leute würde dann darüber meckern das nichts gemacht wurde :p


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hätten wir keine Maßnahmen und unsere Krankenhäuser nicht vorbereitet  gehabt und  hätten Zustände wie in andere Länder, die gleichen Leute würde dann darüber meckern das nichts gemacht wurde :p



Ja, dem stimme ich zu.

Und keine Sorge,
im Herbst/Winter kommt dann der Hammer,
gepaart mit der normalen Grippe,
werden auch bei uns wieder die Lichter ausgehen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Wobei man sich zumindest gegen Grippe impfen lassen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man sich zumindest gegen Grippe impfen lassen kann.



Impfen? Bist du des Wahnsinns kesse Beute?
Willst du etwa, dass Bill Gates und seine Illuminaten deine Gedanken kontrollieren können, dich unfruchtbar machen und was weiß ich noch?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Test in Bussen und Bahnen: Mit Klarlack gegen das Coronavirus | tagesschau.de




Mahoy schrieb:


> Impfen? Bist du des Wahnsinns kesse Beute?
> Willst du etwa, dass Bill Gates und seine Illuminaten deine Gedanken kontrollieren können, dich unfruchtbar machen und was weiß ich noch?



Wer Angst vor Gates hat, sollte sich zuerst von Windows verabschieden.


----------



## Slezer (11. Juni 2020)

Wo bleibt denn eure 2te welle?

Corona-Situation in Deutschland trotz einzelner Ausbrueche ruhig | GMX


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Wird schon noch kommen. Bis wir Pfingsten sehen, dauert es noch ne Woche.

Schweden hat jedenfalls immer mehr Fälle. 

Reisewarnung für Schweden bleibt möglicherweise bestehen_18:32 Uhr_
Die Reisewarnung für Touristen bleibt möglicherweise auch für Schweden über den 15. Juni hinaus bestehen. Das Auswärtige Amt weist auf seiner Internetseite darauf hin, dass das EU-Land derzeit die Kriterien für eine Aufhebung nicht erfülle. "Überschreitet ein Land die Neuinfiziertenzahl im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung von weniger als 50 Fällen pro 100.000 Einwohner kumulativ in den letzten sieben Tagen, bleibt die Reisewarnung bestehen oder wird wieder ausgesprochen. Dies gilt aktuell für Schweden", heißt es dort.
Bleibt das so, wird die Reisewarnung am Montag nur für 24 der 26 EU-Partnerländer Deutschlands aufgehoben. Auch Spanien wird noch nicht dabei sein, weil dort noch eine Einreisesperre bis zum 1. Juli gilt.


Schweden verzeichnet Rekordanstieg bei Neuinfektionen_17:51 Uhr_
Schweden hat die bislang höchste Anzahl von Corona-Neuinfektionen binnen eines Tages gemeldet. 1474 Erkrankungen seien hinzugekommen, teilte die Gesundheitsbehörde mit. Der Anstieg sei eine "direkte Konsequenz vermehrter Tests". Dadurch seien auch Fälle erfasst worden, bei denen die Betroffenen nur milde Symptome gezeigt hätten. Insgesamt seien nunmehr 48.300 Infektionen bestätigt. Die Zahl der Corona-Toten kletterte den Angaben zufolge um 19 auf 4814.
Im Verhältnis zur Einwohnerzahl Schwedens sind das deutlich mehr als in den benachbarten nordeuropäischen Ländern, aber weniger als in den am schlimmsten betroffenen europäischen Staaten Spanien, Großbritannien und Italien. Die Sterblichkeitsrate liegt ebenfalls höher als in anderen nordischen Staaten. Schweden hat in der Krise mehr auf freiwillige Maßnahmen statt auf Vorschriften gesetzt.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn eure 2te welle?



Da kann es jemand gar nicht abwarten ... Das ist wahrer Forscherdrang!


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Neben den Blutgruppen wurden nun noch weitere Risikofaktoren aufgedeckt. 
Studie: Blutwerte erlauben Prognose ueber COVID-19-Verlauf | WEB.DE


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn eure 2te welle?
> 
> Corona-Situation in Deutschland trotz einzelner Ausbrueche ruhig | GMX


Spätestens im Herbst werden es wieder mehr Infektionsherde.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2020)

Komisch, dass sich die Laien hier so viel sicherer sind als die Forscher und Mediziner.
Kennen wir auch von denen die Corona verharmlosen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Da sich der Virus weiter in der Welt sich ausbreitet ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der von außen wiederkommt. 
Dann halt nicht aus China, sondern aus den USA oder Brasilien.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sich der Virus weiter in der Welt sich ausbreitet ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der von außen wiederkommt.
> Dann halt nicht aus China, sondern aus den USA oder Brasilien.



Richtig, wenn Europa alles lockert,
wird sehr wahrscheinlich das Virus wieder eingeschleppt werden.

Die globale Warenschacherei lässt ja letztendlich 
überhaupt keine Option mehr offen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2020)

Und wieder seid ihr euch sicherer als die Forscher. Erstaunlich.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Wie soll es doch sonst anders sein. Als die ersten Fälle in Europa auftraten hatte China ein paar Zehntausend fälle. 
Jetzt sind es in Amerika über 3 Millionen.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> (...)



Liegt Draesdn neuerdings in Berlin oder Berlin in Sachsen? Nein? Was soll das dann?

Klick.

Zitat §2 Abs. 7 Satz 1 aus der derzeit gueltigen "Saechsischen Corona-Schutz-Verordnung": "Zusammenkuenfte und Ansammlungen im oeffentlichen Raum sind (...) bei Einhaltung des Mindestabstandes von 1,5 Metern erlaubt."

Genehmigungspflicht fuer Demonstrationen = Pustekuchen. Was zauberst Du als naechstes aus dem Hut? Einen Artikel ais der Prawda? Ein Dekret von Erdogan? Einen Tweet von Trump? Ist es wirklich so schwer einzugestehen, dass man sich geirrt hat?


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch, dass sich die Laien hier so viel sicherer sind als die Forscher und Mediziner.
> Kennen wir auch von denen die Corona verharmlosen.


Wieso? Mit einer zweiten Welle rechnen doch die meisten Virologen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Dann ist das aber eine neue Änderung. Vor einiger Zeit war jegliche Ansammlung untersagt. Den Text hatte ich dir ja verlinkt. 
Und was hat das mit Berlin zutun?

Das BVerfG sagt zumindest, dass es rechtlich kein Problem ist, wenn man bei einer wöchentlichen Demo das jede Woche neu genehmigen lassen muss, da sich das Infektionsgeschehen wöchentlich ändert.
BVerfG zum Eilrechtsschutz fuer Corona-Demo | LTO.de


> Die Corona-Pandemie ist ein "dynamisches und tendenziell volatiles Geschehen", findet das BVerfG. Wer mehrmals eine Demo mit 10.000 Teilnehmern durchführen will, muss das daher auch immer wieder vor den Fachgerichten klären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sich der Virus weiter in der Welt sich ausbreitet ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der von außen wiederkommt.
> Dann halt nicht aus China, sondern aus den USA oder Brasilien.



Wieso "wieder"??? Infektionen - Genesene - Tote ergibt aktuell 5428 bekannte Infizierte für Deutschland. Das ist weiterhin so viel, wie wir Mitte März hatten. Über "wieder" kann man erst reden, wenn man irgendwo in der Nähe von "weg" ist und das sind wir bei weitem nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Hängt vom Bundesland ab. Die Infektionen sind nicht gleichmäßig verteilt. 
Wir haben bei uns aktuell unter 100 Infektionen und gerade mal 1-2 Neuinfektionen am Tag im Bundesland. 
Im Kreis alle paar Tage mal 1-2 Neuinfektionen. Zwischendurch hatten wir auch schon mal die 7 Tage ohne neue Fälle geschafft.  Im letzten Monat (12.5.-12.6.) sind somit nur 18 Fälle im Kreis dazugekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2020)

Und da machst du dir sorgen um China und die USA, wenn du nicht mal vorm Nachbarkreis sicher bist? In meiner Wohnung hatte ich in den vergangenen 3 Monaten 0 Infektionen!


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

Man muss es immer auf die Fläche betrachten.


Wichtig ist natürlich auch, wie man mit den Infektionen umgeht:
Strategien gegen das Virus: Was wurde aus den Corona-Hotspots? | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2020)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: das viele in Krisenzeiten darauf bestehen Urlaub zu machen.

Da kann man doch ein Jahr mal drauf verzichten. Ich finde das ist Luxus.
Es geht hier um wichtigere existenzielle Sachen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: das viele in Krisenzeiten darauf bestehen Urlaub zu machen.



Das hängt eben stark davon ab, wie erholsam das normale Lebensumfeld ist.
Sicher, wenn man nach Feierabend oder an freien Tagen im Garten oder auf Balkonien entspannen kann, geht das. Für Leute in beengten, tristen Mietskasernen in einer Region ohne nennenswerte Naherholungsbiete sind Urlaubsreisen kein Luxus mehr, sondern eine Notwendigkeit, um mal raus zu kommen und sich tatsächlich regenerieren zu können.

Mir geht's gut an der Costa Corona. Auslandsreisen habe ich schon beruflich mehr als genug, den traditionellen Inland-Küstenurlaub innerhalb Deutschlands hätte ich auch mal auslassen können (Obwohl er nun höchstwahrscheinlich doch möglich sein wird ...) und mein Lebensumfeld ist attraktiv. Gerade deshalb habe ich vollstes Verständnis für Menschen, die das nicht haben und es sich auswärts verschaffen müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2020)

Wobei mangelnde Naherholungsgebiete in DE eher eine Frage der Information als der Verfügbarkeit ist.
Ich wohne direkt am Pott und selbst dort ist die Natur immer weniger als 1 Stunde entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2020)

Genauso wie damals bei der Tsunami-Katastrophe in Asien.  Thailand & Co. Da haben sie die Leichen an den Stränden noch nicht alle weggeschafft und es ist sind schon wieder die ersten Touristen dort hingekommen und haben ihre Plauzen in die Sonne gehalten. Man wolle ja die einheimischen Tourismusbranche unterstützen. Ich fands pietätlos und makaber.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2020)

Ja die wären viel Glücklicher gewesen wenn sie kein Einkommen mehr gehabt hätten.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Ich stamme aus einer touristisch beliebten Gegend und der Spruch schon damals und auch ohne explizite Notlage: "Unsere Region braucht das Geld, aber es wäre uns natürlich lieber, das Geld würde ohne die vielen Leute hierher kommen."


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: das viele in Krisenzeiten darauf bestehen Urlaub zu machen.
> 
> Da kann man doch ein Jahr mal drauf verzichten. Ich finde das ist Luxus.
> Es geht hier um wichtigere existenzielle Sachen.



Theoretisch hast du Recht.

Die Krise ist doch in Europa vorbei. 
Weltweit wütet das Virus noch,
aber die Deutschen wollen ihr hart erspartes Geld
jetzt wieder ausgeben.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juni 2020)

Du kommst hier nicht rein  
Covid-19 - Schweden mit Coronavirus-Strategie zunehmend isoliert

Schwedens Sonderweg in der Corona-Krise: Der geplatzte Traum


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei mangelnde Naherholungsgebiete in DE eher eine Frage der Information als der Verfügbarkeit ist.
> Ich wohne direkt am Pott und selbst dort ist die Natur immer weniger als 1 Stunde entfernt.



Ich kann jedem mal empfehlen an die Schlei in Schleswig Holstein zu kommen, ist absolut erholsam hier.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei mangelnde Naherholungsgebiete in DE eher eine Frage der Information als der Verfügbarkeit ist.
> Ich wohne direkt am Pott und selbst dort ist die Natur immer weniger als 1 Stunde entfernt.



Wie erholsam und/oder natürlich selbige bleibt, wenn sich dort der ganze Pott zum Entspannen versammelt, steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juni 2020)

Abgesehen davon ist für manche Urlaub auch das Erleben einer anderen Kultur. Wenn man so etwas ähnliches will, müsste man ja Urlaub in Sachsen oder Bayern machen, aber das ist dann doch etwas extrem von der Kultur und Sprache her.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist für manche Urlaub auch das Erleben einer anderen Kultur. Wenn man so etwas ähnliches will, müsste man ja Urlaub in Sachsen oder Bayern machen, aber das ist dann doch etwas extrem von der Kultur und Sprache her.


Dann musst du halt auch mal Vielfalt erleben, sonst schwärmst du auch davon.


----------



## Slezer (13. Juni 2020)

Ihr Umweltsünder... In Zeiten von Greta steigt man nicht in ein Flieger für sein privates Vergnügen. Unmöglich


----------



## cryon1c (13. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ihr Umweltsünder... In Zeiten von Greta steigt man nicht in ein Flieger für sein privates Vergnügen. Unmöglich



Ja soll ich mit nem Schiff rüber auf die Insel? Gibt nur 2 Optionen, Schiff oder Flieger und glaub mir der Flieger ist wesentlich umweltfreundlicher als die stinkende schwimmende Petrischale


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt auch mal Vielfalt erleben, sonst schwärmst du auch davon.


Die meisten Urlauber die ich kenne, die kennen nur die Tourismusgebiete und ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten.
Aber mehr über die jeweiligen Ländern wissen sie dadurch auch nicht als ich, der meistens daheim bleibt.
Und wenn ich Urlaub mache dann nur in Deutschland. Nord oder Ostsee.
In wärmere Regionen zieht mich nichts... außerdem habe ich Flugangst.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist für manche Urlaub auch das Erleben einer anderen Kultur. Wenn man so etwas ähnliches will, müsste man ja Urlaub in Sachsen oder Bayern machen, aber das ist dann doch etwas extrem von der Kultur und Sprache her.



Stimmt schon, auch ganz unabhängig von COVID-19 spricht das Außenministerium Warnhinweise bei Reisen in Regionen aus, die rechtsstaatlich auffällig oder gar Krisengebiete sind. 

Und ganz ehrlich, ich hab' mich im Süden Afghanistans und in Wasiristan auch nicht unsicherer gefühlt als bei einem Kurztripp nach Bayern. Überall gab es eine schwer einzuschätzende Bevölkerung, eine fremdartige Landessprache und exotische Sitten und Gebräuche, bei denen man gewaltig ins Fettnäpfchen treten kann. Der einzige Unterschied war der, dass es in Bayern schwerer ist, sich wie gewohnt zu ernähren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Juni 2020)

Oh schneide mal eine Weißwurst


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh schneide mal eine Weißwurst



Wozu? Ungenießbare Dinge wirft man als Ganzes weg.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied war der, dass es in Bayern schwerer ist, sich wie gewohnt zu ernähren.





Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh schneide mal eine Weißwurst





Mahoy schrieb:


> Wozu? Ungenießbare Dinge wirft man als Ganzes weg.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7al1Miwgn00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Nach seinem Abstecher nach Bayern hat Obama übrigens auch noch Deutschland besucht.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh schneide mal eine Weißwurst


Die Generation, die derartige Traditionen hochgehalten hat, ist längst ausgestorben.
Von den FJS-Zeiten hat sich Bayern aus ideologischer Sicht zum Glück schon lange verabschiedet.


----------



## JePe (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das BVerfG sagt zumindest, dass es rechtlich kein Problem ist, wenn man  bei einer wöchentlichen Demo das jede Woche neu genehmigen lassen muss,  da sich das Infektionsgeschehen wöchentlich ändert.



Noe, sagt es mit keiner Silbe. Es sagt lediglich, dass die Voraussetzungen fuer den fachlichen Eilrechtsschutz (a.k.a. Einstweilige Anordnung) nicht gegeben, stattdessen die Behoerden und ggf. Gerichte vor Ort zustaendig sind und fuehrt sogar im Gegenteil aus, dass es den pandemischen Aspekt gar nicht beurteilen kann (BVerfG, Beschluss vom 11. Juni 2020, Az. 1 BvQ 66/20).

Ich habe kein Problem damit, widerlegt zu werden - nur moechte ich dann aben auch _widerlegt_ werden. Da Du Dich weiterhin weigerst, Deine urspruengliche Behauptung zu belegen ("Das ist jetzt aber anders, da die Demos genehmigt werden muessen.") und auch keine Anstalten machst, sie zu revidieren, bin ich an der Stelle raus.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Rechnung ueber eine Million nach Covid-19:
&#8222;Mir ist beinahe zum zweiten Mal das Herz stehengeblieben&#8220;  


500 Eisenbahnwaggons werden in Indien zu Krankenhäusern

Auch keine schlechte Idee sind ja auch mobil ,aber bei der enge..hm


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Wobei er die nicht selber zahlen muss, da er eine Krankenversicherung hat. 
Ist bloß wahrscheinlich so, wie bei den privaten Versicherungen hier, dass die Abrechnung nicht wie bei der normalen Krankenversicherung direkt erfolgt, sondern vom Versicherten selbst eingereicht werden muss.

Was eher merkwürdig ist, was der Amerikaner in einem Schwedischen Krankenhaus macht. 
Denn im Ausland wäre doch sowieso eine Auslandskrankenversicherung nötig, die für alle Länder außer USA recht günstig ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Das ist ein Krankenhaus in USA


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

> Flor war am 4. März mit Covid-19 ins *Schwedische Krankenhaus *von Issaquah eingeliefert worden. Ihm ging es so schlecht, dass die Krankenschwestern ihm eines Abends das Telefon halten mussten, damit er von seiner Frau und seinen beiden Kindern Abschied nehmen konnte.
> 
> Doch er erholte sich wieder und konnte am 5. Mai die Klinik unter den Jubelrufen seines Pflegepersonals wieder verlassen.


Aber warum dann ein Schwedisches Krankenhaus?


----------



## Sverre (14. Juni 2020)

büdde...

Swedish Issaquah Campus
Swedish Issaquah Campus | Swedish Medical Center Seattle and Issaquah


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hängt eben stark davon ab, wie erholsam das normale Lebensumfeld ist.
> Sicher, wenn man nach Feierabend oder an freien Tagen im Garten oder auf Balkonien entspannen kann, geht das. Für Leute in beengten, tristen Mietskasernen in einer Region ohne nennenswerte Naherholungsbiete sind Urlaubsreisen kein Luxus mehr, sondern eine Notwendigkeit, um mal raus zu kommen und sich tatsächlich regenerieren zu können.



/sign. Dank Home Office habe ich dieses Jahr definitiv genug zu Hause rumgesessen, zur Erholung hätte ich gerne mal was anderes. Und solange man keine Ausflüge zu überlaufenen Sehenswürdigkeiten macht (eine Frage, die komplett unabhängig von Urlaub ja/nein ist), ist es eigentlich auch ziemlich egal, ob man zu Hause oder im Urlaub ist, solange das Infektionsrisiko in beiden Gebieten gleich hoch ist.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei mangelnde Naherholungsgebiete in DE eher eine Frage der Information als der Verfügbarkeit ist.
> Ich wohne direkt am Pott und selbst dort ist die Natur immer weniger als 1 Stunde entfernt.



Hängt halt immer davon ab, was für Natur man mag und wie viel davon. Jeden Tag zwei Stunden zu fahren (bzw.: wenn der Rest vom Pott macht und man Menschenmassen entkommen will: 4-6 Stunden) schmälert die Erholung schon ganz gewaltig und wenn man Berge bevorzugt, wird einen die Lüneburger Heide nicht unbedingt vom Hocker hauen. Ich z.B. bestehe auf ein halbwegs temperiertes Meer, in dem man schön baden und bevorzugt auch tauchen gehen kann. Das wird als Tagestripp definitiv nichts.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Nach seinem Abstecher nach Bayern hat Obama übrigens auch noch Deutschland besucht.



Söder hat dieses Jahr auch mehrfach genutzt, um die Lage in Bayern und Deutschland zu kontrastieren. Wohlgemerkt auch dann, wenn er im nächsten Satz den Bezugsrahmen auf ein Nachbarbundesland eingegrenzt hat, also so nach dem Motto "Corona in Bayern und Corona in Deuschland/Thüringen".


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Interessanterweise sollen Harz4 Empfänger ein höheres Risiko für Corona haben. Dabei können die doch den ganzen Tag zu Hause bleiben. 


> Demnach liegt das Risiko für ALG-II-Empfänger im Vergleich zu erwerbstätig Versicherten um 84,1 Prozent höher, für ALG-I-Empfänger um 17,5 Prozent.



Wissenschaftliche Analyse: Corona trifft sozial Benachteiligte haerter | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber warum dann ein Schwedisches Krankenhaus?



Wahrscheinlich weil viele von denen rauchen.
Zudem müssen die auch mal einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sollen Harz4 Empfänger ein höheres Risiko für Corona haben. Dabei können die doch den ganzen Tag zu Hause bleiben.


Dein Zynismus tut weh .....

Es gibt viele Gründe für diesen Umstand. Geh noch einmal in Dich und frage Dich, welche Nebenjobs am unteren Ende vergeben werden, wie es mit alleineerziehenden Müttern mit Kindern aussieht, wie die Wohnverhältnisse sind, etc. Da gibt es etliche Komponenten zu bewerten. Altersstruktur, Ernährung, Übergewicht, mentale Gesundheit, usw.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ...  von denen ....


Und die nächste liebevolle Abwertung. Die da (mit der Hand wedelnd), die da unten, dieser unbedeutende Haufen .....

Vielleicht bin ich etwas sensibel und gereizt, aber ich stelle mir einen anderen verbalen Umgang mit Mitmenschen vor. Erst einmal ist es eine statistische Feststellung.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Meine Aussage  bezog sich auf Arbeitslose, nicht auf Leute mit schlecht bezahlten Jobs.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage  bezog sich auf Arbeitslose, nicht auf Leute mit schlecht bezahlten Jobs.


Du hast nicht von "Arbeitslosen" gesprochen, sondern von Hartz IV Empfängern. 
Und die haben in der Regel ihren 100,-€ Nebenjob am prekären Ende. Und die
Suche nach günstigen Lebensmitteln dauert länger.  Es kann aber auch andere
Gründe geben, natürlich


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

100€ Nebenjobs sind unrealistisch. Das wären gerade mal 10 Stunden im Monat.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich etwas sensibel und gereizt, aber ich stelle mir einen anderen verbalen Umgang mit Mitmenschen vor. Erst einmal ist es eine statistische Feststellung.



Ne, sowas geht gar nicht. Hier wird in einer Art und Weise über andere Menschen gesprochen, Vermutungen angestellt und ausgedachte Dinge in den Raum gestellt, dass es mir hochkommt.

Aber schön zu sehen, was da bei einigen in den Köpfen los ist, oder auch nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> 100€ Nebenjobs sind unrealistisch. Das wären gerade mal 10 Stunden im Monat.




Absolut, blöd nur dass, ich direkt Angebote sehen, wenn ich 10h Nebenjob bei Google eintippe. Wohl wieder ein Fehler in der Matrix.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juni 2020)

Wollt ihr was zum spielen 
Interact Quiz


------
Topic 

Gibt doch Menschen die trotz Beruf aufstocken müssen.


----------



## seahawk (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sollen Harz4 Empfänger ein höheres Risiko für Corona haben. Dabei können die doch den ganzen Tag zu Hause bleiben.
> 
> 
> Wissenschaftliche Analyse: Corona trifft sozial Benachteiligte haerter | tagesschau.de



Wer sich schlecht ernähren muss, beengt wohnt und auf den ÖPNV angewiesen ist, der wird eher krank. Logisch oder?


----------



## JePe (15. Juni 2020)

Ueberreagiert: Philosoph Precht ueber die Reaktion auf Corona. (Beim Handelsblatt nicht einsehbar, aber bei MSN vollzitiert)

Lesens- und nachdenkenswerte Betrachtung aus einer anderen Perspektive.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 100€ Nebenjobs sind unrealistisch. Das wären gerade mal 10 Stunden im Monat.


Beim Mindestlohn von 8,- € mit den üblichen "hier noch und  da noch" sind es 12h die Woche, also sagen wir jede Woche einen halben Tag, irgendwo im Bäckerladen, beim Putzen, oder sonst wo. Alles keine harmlosen Jobs und das Thema Schwarzarbeit sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Und Rechtlosen wird anderes abverlangt als z.B. Beamten, die als erste Reaktion auf Corona den Publikumsverkehr  geschlossen hatten.

Wohlsituiert lässt es sich gut mit wenig Kontakt leben. Am sozial unteren Ende mit kleinen Wohnungen siehr das ganz anders aus. Ich gehe jetzt erst mal in meinen Garten und verstehen gar nicht, warum das nciht jeder macht, der frische Luft möchte. So teuer sind doch gute Gärtner gar nicht .... 

Nachtrag:
Stimmt, der Mindestlohn wurde ja erhöht. Habe mich mit den Details nicht näher beschächtigt, weil der Mindestlohn immer zu tief ist.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Der Mindestlohn liegt bei 9,35 €.

In den meisten Branchen sind es nach Tarif mindestens 10€.


----------



## Slezer (15. Juni 2020)

Wieso 12h sie Woche? Er schrieb doch 100€ im Monat


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juni 2020)

Aufstocken trotz Arbeit ist doch angesichts eines arbeitgeberfreundlichen Mindestlohns und zahlreicher Ausnahmen keine Seltenheit mehr.
Und wie hier schon geschrieben wurde: Bei den Jobs, in denen Menschen arbeiten, die zusätzlich noch Leistungen beziehen müssen, wird gespart, wo es nur geht. Nicht nur an den Löhnen, sondern ggf. auch an Schutzmaßnahmen für die Arbeitnehmer.

Und selbst diejenigen, die tatsächlich arbeitslos sind, sitzen nicht zuhause, sondern sind im Idealfall auf Jobsuche und putzen dafür - wenn ich das mal in ein poetisches Bild kleiden darf - möglicherweise infizierte Klinken, nutzen dafür häufiger den ÖPNV etc. p.p. ...

Und dann gibt es noch diejenigen, die aufgrund gesundheitlicher Disposition in Hartz-IV gerutscht sind. Und solche Dispositionen können natürlich auch eine höhere Empfindlichkeit/Empfänglichkeit gegenüber COVID-19 (sowohl dem Infekt selbst als auch dessen Verbreitungswege) betreffen.

Und erst dann, ganz unten in der Liste, kommen diejenigen, die es sich in Hartz-IV "gemütlich" gemacht haben. Und diese sind dann womöglich tatsächlich zu dumm, um ordentlich Prävention zu betreiben und/oder zu renitent, um die Regeln zu befolgen. Aber sie sind *nicht* generell beispielhaft für Hartz-IV-Empfänger.

Übrigens ging es im Artikel um sozial Benachteiligte. Man kann beispielsweise auch sozial benachteiligt sein, wenn man keine Sozialleistungen bezieht, obwohl man sie bräuchte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Lesens- und nachdenkenswerte Betrachtung aus einer anderen Perspektive.


Viele neue Aspekte entdecke ich nicht. Sätze wie z.B. den hier zitierten sage ich Freunden schon lange. Man kann es auch Prioritäten setzen nennen, sich mit dem Tod auseinander zu setzen und Gesundheit vor Reichtum zu sehen.
_"...Wir haben die biologische Verletzlichkeit des Menschen zu lange aus dem  Blick verloren und hielten uns für unangreifbar. Wenn sich das nun  ändern würde, auch im Bezug auf den Klimawandel und die Tatsache, dass  wir uns wieder mehr als Teil dieser Natur begreifen könnten, der wir  unsere Existenz letztlich verdanken, würde es mich freuen...."_

Auch bei diesem Punkt bin ich ganz bei ihm. Ja, das Thema Bildung und vor allem, welche Bildung ist in den nächsten Jahrzehnten wichtig, wird leider sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Aber das sind Binsen und hat wenig mit Corona zu tun. Immerhin bewegt sich jetzt etwas, das ist positiv.
_"... Es wird oft nur darüber diskutiert, welche Geräte der Nachwuchs braucht.  Das sind Hardware-Antworten auf Software-Fragen. Wir sprechen zu wenig  übers Lernen an sich, über Inhalte, und viel zu viel über Technik...."
_
Auch das diskutieren wir schon lange. Der Film Matrix brachte eine große Wende. Waren zu meiner Kindheit Nerd die verlachten und ausgegrenzten, sind sie seit dem Film Matrix die coolen Weltenretter und heute passen alle ihr Leben der verschrobenen Ansichten der Nerds an. Sie definieren, wie wir zu leben haben. Das ist in der Tat bedenklich, hat aber nichts mit Corona zu tun_
"... Die Heilsversprechen der Silicon-Valley-Jungs &#8211; und es sind ja  bezeichnenderweise fast nur Männer &#8211; wirken dagegen esoterisch und fad.  Raumstationen und Silizium-Gehirne sind allenfalls was für Nerds. ..."
_
Und hier wird er dann doch etwas zynisch und kurzsichtig, wie die beleidigte Leberwurst, die die eigene Unwichtigkeit erkennt_
_" ... Es muss versöhnt werden! Wir haben derzeit einen enormen Energie- und  Ressourcenverbrauch gleichermaßen. Die Frage ist in beiden Feldern:  Kriegen wir noch rechtzeitig die Kurve? Da höre ich von Tech-Riesen wie  Google allenfalls: KI löst alle Probleme der Welt! Aber welche denn  bitte ganz konkret? Kriege, Hunger, Krankheiten? Bisher kam da nicht  viel außer einer besseren Kühlung der Server-Farmen. ..."_

Der Witz mit "bessere Kühlung" ist gut, aber er verkennt viel. Alleine Goggle Map, was habe ich vor zwanzig Jahren darüber geschmunzelt und als Spielkram abgetan, hat unsere Welt maßgeblich verändert. Menschen Informationen jederzeit zur Verfügung zu stellen ist ein massiver soziologischer Wandel. Das sollte auch Precht erkennen. Autonomes Fahren und Robotik als nächste Megatrends werden auch unglaublich viel verändern. "Sinn" muss jeder selber im Leben finden. "Sinn" kann Technik niemals geben, nur Hilfe und Erleichterung, Tod und Verderben. Aber auch das ist seit der Bändigung des Feuers eine Binse.

Ich höre ihn gerne, aber ich habe jetzt keine neuen Aspekte gefunden. In Summe natürlich trotzdem ein lesenswertes Interview. So mal schnell zwischen zwei Zigaretten .


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Viele neue Aspekte entdecke ich nicht. Sätze wie z.B. den hier zitierten sage ich Freunden schon lange. Man kann es auch Prioritäten setzen nennen, sich mit dem Tod auseinander zu setzen und Gesundheit vor Reichtum zu sehen.



Die persönliche Auseinandersetzung hat aber auch viel mit Abgeklärtheit zu tun, die mit dem Alter mit den Erfahrungen kommt.

Ich habe mich aufgrund eines gefährliches Jobs und später aufgrund einer Erkrankung damit abfinden müssen, dass es jeden Augenblick mit mir zu Ende gehen kann - warum also sollte ich in Panik ausbrechen, wenn noch eine Möglichkeit dazu kommt? COVID-19, bitte zieh' eine Nummer und stell' dich hinten an, oder stelle Eilantrag beim Sensenmann.  

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man lebensmüde sein müsste oder nicht alles unternehmen würde, um es zu vermeiden - aber man realisert irgendwann, dass nicht alles vermeidbar ist und man seinen Frieden damit machen sollte. Das hilft ungemein beim Befolgen einschränkender Maßnahmen, aber auch bei der Verarbeitung des Umstands, dass diese Maßnahme keine Garantie geben.

Man hat auch schon oft genug erlebt, dass versprochene Wunder (auch hinsichtlich der Verheißungen der Technik) ausblieben, während scheinbar dumme Zufallsideen, primitive Lösungen oder einfach nur stures Durchhalten mit dem, was man hat, den Tag retten.


----------



## JePe (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Mindestlohn liegt bei 9,35 €.
> 
> In den meisten Branchen sind es nach Tarif mindestens 10€.



Yeah.  Doof nur, dass Tarifloehne nur bei Clubmitgliedschaft (Arbeitgeberverband) zu zahlen sind (und der Anteil liegt insgesamt bei ca. 50% und bei geringfuegig Beschaeftigten nochmal bei weniger als der Haelfte, wobei es da - wie eigentlich immer - ein Ost-West-Gefaelle gibt), der  Leistungsempfaenger sich aber normalerweise weder die Mitgliedschaft in  einer Gewerkschaft und erst recht keine Rechtsschutzversicherung leisten  kann. Aber Ja, er kann ja kuendigen. Womit sich die Einnahmen auf €0,00  reduzieren wuerden, aber immerhin wird er dann ja nicht mehr ausgebeutet.

Deine Weltfremdheit ist manchmal wirklich herzzerreissend.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Viele neue Aspekte entdecke ich nicht.



Ob und in welchem Umfang man sich neue Blickwinkel aus dem Interview  erschliessen kann (und will), haengt natuerlich massgeblich von der  eigenen Position ab. Vielen hier wuerde es mitunter gut tun.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Da hat man ja die Möglichkeit den AG anzuzeigen, wenn der nicht den vertraglich vereinbarten Stundenlohn zahlt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aufgrund eines gefährliches Jobs und später aufgrund einer Erkrankung damit abfinden müssen.


Ich habe mit 18, weil ein geliebter Menschen starb und weil wir eine Risikosportart betrieben haben, mit meinen Geschwistern Regeln definiert, ab wann man lebenserhaltende Geräte abschaltet. Ich meine, jeder sollte sich diese Gedanken machen und Menschen um sich haben, den man das Leben anvertrauen kann. Jeder Bergsteiger kennt und macht das, viele andere ignorieren das Thema.

Aber es geht um merklich mehr als den Tod, es geht um Handlungsfähigkeit und Konsequenz der Regierungen und Übertragung dieser Handlungen auf andere Themen. Precht hat wieder nicht erkannt, dass die Reaktion auf eine aktute Gefahr, wie Überschwemmung, Seuche oder Krieg eine ganz andere ist, also auf langfristige Dinge wie Bildung, Klimawandel etc. Wir sind sehr gut in der aktuen Bekämpfung, langfristige Planung dagegen ist dne meisten nicht gegeben. Seit Jahrzehnten wird über neue Seuchen geredet. Wo waren die die Notfällpläne?



JePe schrieb:


> Ob und in welchem Umfang man sich neue Blickwinkel  aus dem Interview  erschliessen kann (und will), haengt natuerlich  massgeblich von der  eigenen Position ab. Vielen hier wuerde es mitunter  gut tun.


  

Ich hätte mir in dem Interview mit der Überschrift mehr konkretes über Maßnahmen gewünscht, die Precht für angemessen gehalten hätte. Einfach nur zu sagen, dass Grundrechte eingeschränkt wurden, ist schön und gut, aber wie wäre die Alternative gewesen? Dazu ist man hinterher immer schlauer. Mir ist, wie man in diesem Thema am anfang lesen konnte, viel zu spät und halbherzig reagiert worden und dann zu heftig und unausgewogen. Das ist "Recht" behaltern habe, ist aber Glückssache, ist hätte auch grandios daneben lieben könnnen und der Verlauf hätte ähnlich der Schweinegrippe aussehen können. Darum ist es hinterher so leicht, kluge Sprüche zu machen.

Was wir aber sehen ist, dass unser Pronzip mit Gesuindheitsämtern unD quarantäne sehr gut ist. Da dfarf durchaus der eine oder andere Mitarbieter mehr eingestellt werden und in Seuchen freien Zeiten könnte man die Mitarbeiter z.B. zu Lebensmittelkontrollen und ähnlichem einsetzen. Vorsorge ist immer besser als Nachsorge.


----------



## JePe (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hat man ja die Möglichkeit den AG anzuzeigen, wenn der nicht den vertraglich vereinbarten Stundenlohn zahlt.



Wow. Mindestlohn (Gesetz), Tarifvertrag (Kollektivrecht) und Arbeitsvertrag (Individualrecht). Alle drei Ebenen der arbeitsrechtlichen Normenpyramide in nur zwei Posts hemmungslos miteinander verruehrt. Davon, dass eine Anzeige gegen den Arbeitnehmer - so sie denn ueberhaupt in Betracht kommt - eher nicht der Stoff ist, aus dem langjaehrige Maennerfreundschaften gemacht sind.

Vielleicht solltest Du das mit der Juristerei ja lieber lassen ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du das mit der Juristerei ja lieber lassen ...


Sei doch bitte etwas wohlwollender, wenn Menschen am Anfang des Bildungsweges stehen. 
Das schleift sich ein und das wichtigste, Engagement, erkennt man doch.



JePe schrieb:


> ... eher nicht der Stoff ist, aus dem langjaehrige *Maennerfreundschaften* gemacht sind. ...


HAH, da haben wir es wieder, erwischt. Als wenn Frauen nicht arbeiten. Unverschämtheit!! 

(künstlich aufreg)


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> HAH, da haben wir es wieder, erwischt. Als wenn Frauen nicht arbeiten. Unverschämtheit!!
> 
> (künstlich aufreg)



<mansplaining>

Aber beruhige dich doch, Rotkaeppchen. Was er meinte ist, dass Frauen nicht schnöde arbeiten, sondern _wirken_.  

</mansplaining>


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> öngfristige


Bist du Köllnerin? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit helfen dort nur intelligente und überzeugende Schritte, aber nicht Forderung a la Greta, das führt dann nur zu sehr hässlichen Bildern und Auseinandersetzungen.


Greta ist doch nur eine Marketingfigur. Im Grunde eine gute Idee, aber geradezu lächerlich unglaubwürdige Umsetzung.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Aber auch nicht mit Klimawandelleugnern.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> HAH, da haben wir es wieder, erwischt. Als wenn Frauen nicht arbeiten. Unverschämtheit!!



Man kann sich ja verbrüdern. Allerdings kenne ich verschwestern nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Offenbar Meldepflicht für Infektionen bei Haustieren geplant_17:25 Uhr_
Landwirtschaftsministerin Julia Klöckner plant offenbar eine Meldepflicht für Corona-Infektionen bei Haustieren. Im Entwurf einer Verordnung, die der Deutschen Presse-Agentur vorliegt, heißt es: Es habe sich gezeigt, "dass auch bestimmte Tierarten für Sars-CoV-2 empfänglich sind". Hunde, Hauskatzen, ein Tiger sowie Nerze seien nach Kontakt zu infizierten oder infektionsverdächtigen Menschen positiv auf das Virus getestet worden, heißt es den Angaben nach in der Verordnung. Zuerst hatte das Portal "Agrarheute" darüber berichtet.
Die Meldepflicht richtet sich demnach an Tierärzte, Ämter und andere Teststellen. Sie soll für alle vom Menschen gehaltenen Tiere gelten, also auch für Zootiere. Nach Angaben der Weltgesundheitsorganisation gibt es bisher aber keine Hinweise darauf, dass Haustiere das Virus auf Menschen übertragen können - es verbreitet sich vor allem über Tröpfchen und Aerosole von Mensch zu Mensch. Es habe aber wenige Fälle gegeben, in denen Nerze Menschen angesteckt hätten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Bist du Köllnerin?


Fast, ich bin nicht ganz blind, nur halb blind 

Das mit Grate sehe ich anders, aber wer weiß, was da alles im Hintergrund passiert.


----------



## seahawk (15. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Greta Metapher war auch nur als Symbol für m.A. nach überzogene Forderungen oder zumindestens überzogene Forderungen ohne zu überzeugen und die Mehrheit mitzunehmen. Wie werden den Klimawandel nur hinbekommen, wenn es gelingt eine 70-80% Mehrheit hinter Maßnahmen zu versammeln, und das geht nicht mit der Radikalität einer "Greta".



Ganz im Gegenteil wir brauchen viel mehr Radikalität und Mut. Für diese Gesellschaft gibt es kein Weiterso, wir brauchen eine radikale Umkehr, einen Schnitt und einen Neuanfang. Was Greata fordert geht nicht weit genug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil wir brauchen viel mehr Radikalität und Mut.


Das verstehen die Menschen nicht. Es wird wieder Nationalismus blühen und im kleinen spielt Verschmutzung keine Rolle. Jeder wird wie immer mit dem Finger nur auf andere Zeigen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil wir brauchen viel mehr Radikalität und Mut. Für diese Gesellschaft gibt es kein Weiterso, wir brauchen eine radikale Umkehr, einen Schnitt und einen Neuanfang. Was Greata fordert geht nicht weit genug.



Und wenn dann die Radikalen von Rechts oder Links an die Macht kommen, wird hier wieder alles zerstört werden.
Haben wir mit Hitler und auch mit Stalin gesehen.
Stellt euch dann schon mal auf Straflager ein, die werden dann kommen, egal wer sie betreibt.
PS: Die Wahlen zeigen, dass der Großteil der Leute nicht die Radikalen will.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil wir brauchen viel mehr Radikalität und Mut. Für diese Gesellschaft gibt es kein Weiterso, wir brauchen eine radikale Umkehr, einen Schnitt und einen Neuanfang. Was Greata fordert geht nicht weit genug.


Im einfachsten Fall müsst man bloß den Lockdown machen, wie bei Corona. War schon erstaunlich, wie schnell sich die Natur da erholt hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im einfachsten Fall müsst man bloß den Lockdown machen, wie bei Corona. War schon erstaunlich, wie schnell sich die Natur da erholt hat.



Noch ein paar Mal und die Hälfte der Leute ist arbeitslos, mal gespannt wie viele dann noch bei FFF rumrennen, wenn es darum geht, ob man sich bald die aktuelle Wohnung nicht mehr leisten kann.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Man kann ja die Gastronomie usw. weiter laufen lassen. 
Aber viele Leute können im HomeOffice bleiben, was den Verkehr deutlich reduziert.


----------



## seahawk (15. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wenn dann die Radikalen von Rechts oder Links an die Macht kommen, wird hier wieder alles zerstört werden.
> Haben wir mit Hitler und auch mit Stalin gesehen.
> Stellt euch dann schon mal auf Straflager ein, die werden dann kommen, egal wer sie betreibt.
> PS: Die Wahlen zeigen, dass der Großteil der Leute nicht die Radikalen will.



Denk doch nicht nur politisch, denk praktisch.  3 Monate lang praktisch keine Flüge:

Juni 2019: Undenkbar!
Juni 2020: So what? 

Ich kann nur empfehlen sich mal die Zeit zu nehmen, sich Ruhe zu können, zu sich zu finden und mal alle die Dinge zu identifizieren, die man nicht braucht. Es ist unglaublich befreiend wenn der Konsum bewusster wird und das was man kauft erfreut einen umso mehr. Dazu lernt man seine Lebenszeit mehr zu schätzen und nutzt sie gewinnbringend für die Seele, nicht fürs Konto.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

US-Behörde widerruft Genehmigung für Hydroxychloroquin_18:14 Uhr_
In den USA hat die Lebensmittel- und Arzneimittelbehörde (FDA) ihre Ausnahmegenehmigung für das Medikament Hydroxychloroquin zur Behandlung von Covid-19-Erkrankungen widerrufen. Es sei angesichts der bisherigen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse "unwahrscheinlich", dass das Malaria-Medikament auch bei der Behandlung der Lungenerkrankung wirksam sei, erklärte die FDA. Zudem habe der Einsatz des Medikaments "ernsthafte" Nebenwirkungen, darunter Herzprobleme, weswegen die Ausnahmegenehmigung widerrufen werde, hieß es weiter. Die Zulassung des Medikaments für Malaria und zur Behandlung bestimmter Autoimmunkrankheiten ist davon nicht betroffen.
US-Präsident Donald Trump hatte intensiv für Hydroxychloroquin als wichtiges Mittel im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus geworben. Trump hatte das Medikament nach Angaben seines Arztes auch selbst als Coronavirus-Prophylaxe eingenommen - obwohl es keine schlüssigen Beweise für eine solche Wirksamkeit gibt.


----------



## Slezer (15. Juni 2020)

Mit den dummen krempelt man die Welt um


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mit den dummen krempelt man die Welt um



Immer vorausgesetzt, man gehört nicht zu ihnen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2020)

Buergermeister zeigt sich wegen Corona-Verstoss selbst an | GMX


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> US-Behörde widerruft Genehmigung für Hydroxychloroquin_18:14 Uhr_


Hab ich auch gelesen, trotzdem gehört dazu eine Quellenangabe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du schnallst es einfach nicht, du brauchst für Veränderungen Mehrheiten, da wir hier nicht in einer Diktatur leben und viele Menschen hängen halt nicht deinem Lebensbild  oder dem von Greta an, also gilt es intelligente Lösungen zu suchen und zu finden, mit denen man Mehrheiten überzeugen und gewinnen kann. Deine Einstellung führt eher zu so etwas wie einem Bürgerkrieg.
> Ich weiß nicht hast du keine Bilder von den Corona Demos gesehen und was für Vollidioten teilweise dort unterwegs waren und welchen geifernen Schwachsinn sie von sich gegeben haben?! Es braucht nicht viel Vorstellungsvermögen, was auf der Straße passiert, wenn man so etwas wie Greta, von oben durchsetzen möchte.
> 
> Du wirst mit deinem dikatorischen Habitus und deiner Art keine Argumente zu bringen, mit denen eine Mehrheit etwas anfangen kann, nur absoluten Schiffsbruch erleiden.


Natürlich kann man gegen den Willen der Mehrheit handeln 
Mehrheit im Bundestag und Bundesrat und schon kannst du alles machen was dir die Gerichte nicht kippen. Jedenfalls bis zur nächsten Wahl.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Ganzer Wohnblock in Berlin-Neukoelln unter Corona-Quarantaene  | rbb24


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast nicht von "Arbeitslosen" gesprochen, sondern von Hartz IV Empfängern.
> Und die haben in der Regel ihren 100,-€ Nebenjob am prekären Ende. Und die
> Suche nach günstigen Lebensmitteln dauert länger.  Es kann aber auch andere
> Gründe geben, natürlich



Ganz zu schweigen von Amtsterminen und den armen Schweinen, die in Maßnahmen festhängen. Ich habe zu meiner HartzIV-Zeit im Schnitt locker alle 3 Tage rausgemusst. Das ist im Vergleich zu Arbeitern wenig, aber im Vergleich zu Home Office und Kurzarbeitern viel. Und durchgängig mit Situationen verbunden, in denen viele Leute in enge, nicht unbedingt gut gelüftete Räume gepfercht wurden. Dazu noch das Risiko im privaten Umfeld (im ländlich-bürgerlichen Heinsberg wurden erstaunglich wenig Infektionen innerhalb von Haushalten gefunden; wenn man zu viert auf 60 m² wohnt sieht die Sache anders aus) und es erscheint sehr plausibel, dass ALGIIler etwas häufiger betroffen sind. Genaugenommen fällt mir umgekehrt keine Beschäftigungsgruppe ein, die schlechtere Voraussetzungen hatte und die nicht komplett nach Hause geschickt wurde.




DKK007 schrieb:


> 100€ Nebenjobs sind unrealistisch. Das wären gerade mal 10 Stunden im Monat.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Mindestlohn liegt bei 9,35 €.
> In den meisten Branchen sind es nach Tarif mindestens 10€.



LOL. In welchen Branchen wird denn bitte schön nach Tarif bezahlt? Und welcher Billiglohnversklaver hält den Mindestlohn ein? Das einzige, wo du recht hast: Für 100 € stellt auch praktisch kaum jemand ein. Hat man ja mehr Arbeit mit als von dem Arbeitnehmer. Reale 40 Stunden für 300 € sind plausibler, bringen einen aber auch nicht aus ALGII raus, sondern ersparen einem nur die Nachmittagshälfte von Zwangsmaßnahmen.




JePe schrieb:


> Yeah.  Doof nur, dass Tarifloehne nur bei Clubmitgliedschaft (Arbeitgeberverband) zu zahlen sind (und der Anteil liegt insgesamt bei ca. 50% und bei geringfuegig Beschaeftigten nochmal bei weniger als der Haelfte, wobei es da - wie eigentlich immer - ein Ost-West-Gefaelle gibt), der  Leistungsempfaenger sich aber normalerweise weder die Mitgliedschaft in  einer Gewerkschaft und erst recht keine Rechtsschutzversicherung leisten  kann. Aber Ja, er kann ja kuendigen. Womit sich die Einnahmen auf €0,00  reduzieren wuerden, aber immerhin wird er dann ja nicht mehr ausgebeutet.



In Gewerkschaften kommt man als ALGIIer spottbillig rein. Aber was nützt einem das, wenn die Gewerkschaften in diesem Bereich gar nicht aktiv sind?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit helfen dort nur intelligente und überzeugende Schritte, aber nicht Forderungen a la Greta, das führt dann nur zu sehr hässlichen Bildern und Auseinandersetzungen.



Äh: Ursache und Wirkung verpeilt? Seit 25 Jahren ist bekannt, das was gegen Klimawandel getan werden muss, die Umweltbewegung wirbt seit 50 Jahren für dringende Anliegen. FfF ist das Resultat vom Versuch, sowas wie Bildung zu verbreiten, was aber halt nur die letzten 10-15 Jahre in den Schulen geklappt hat, weswegen die jetzt fordern, dass das Wissen endlich mal umgesetzt wird. Diejenigen, die Maßgeblich für die Umweltzerstörung verantwortlich sind, haben dagegen weiterhin eher Bock auf RTL2/Pro7/Bundesliga/Mutantenstadl und lassen die Welt hinter ihrem Allerwertesten zu Grunde gehen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das nicht mit Klimaleugnern!
> Aber mir kommt es manchmal so vor, das die "Urbane Avantgarde" meint, "alle Menschen hätten so zu leben wie sie", ohne sich vor Augen zu führen, bezogen auf Deutschland, das nur 31% in einem Urbanen Umfeld leben und das so tun können.
> Und die restlichen 69% sind auch eher weniger davon begeistert, das überwiegend sie sich einzuschränken haben und auch noch zur Kasse gebeten werden.



Was soll der Scheiß mit "urbaner Avantgarde"? Ich lebe in einer Stadt und das weitaus schlechter aus als diverse Leute in den Vororten und dem umliegenden Land und das zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil WEGEN den Leuten in den Vororten und dem umliegenden Land.



> Genauso wenig wie es schon immer nicht funktioniert hat, wenn sich Salon Bolschewisten bei einer 100€ Flasche Rotwein,  über die Befreiung des "einfachen Volkes" ausgetauscht haben, funktioniert es auch nicht, wenn urbane Ökoaktivisten, der restlichen Bevölkerung ihren Lebenstil aufdrängen wollen, den die aus infrastrukturellen Gründen gar nicht führen können, oder sich gefälligst für das "große" Ziel einzuschränken oder zu zahlen hätten.
> 
> Da müssen schon andere Lösungen her.



Tjo. Das ist deine Sichtweise. Die andere ist, dass es noch nie geholfen hat, wenn Sklaven versucht haben, Unterdrücker darüber zu belehren, dass Sklaverei doch irgendwie schlecht ist und man vielliecht mal seinen Lebenswandel ändern sollte. Bitte. Wenn es keine Umstände macht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> LOL. In welchen Branchen wird denn bitte schön nach Tarif bezahlt? Und welcher Billiglohnversklaver hält den Mindestlohn ein? Das einzige, wo du recht hast: Für 100 € stellt auch praktisch kaum jemand ein. Hat man ja mehr Arbeit mit als von dem Arbeitnehmer. Reale 40 Stunden für 300 € sind plausibler, bringen einen aber auch nicht aus ALGII raus, sondern ersparen einem nur die Nachmittagshälfte von Zwangsmaßnahmen.



Bei 40 Stunden im Monat sind es schon mindestens 373€.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du schnallst es einfach nicht, du brauchst für Veränderungen Mehrheiten, da wir hier nicht in einer Diktatur leben und viele Menschen hängen halt nicht deinem Lebensbild  oder dem von Greta an, also gilt es intelligente Lösungen zu suchen und zu finden, mit denen man Mehrheiten überzeugen und gewinnen kann. Deine Einstellung führt eher zu so etwas wie einem Bürgerkrieg.
> Ich weiß nicht hast du keine Bilder von den Corona Demos gesehen und was für Vollidioten teilweise dort unterwegs waren und welchen geifernen Schwachsinn sie von sich gegeben haben?! Es braucht nicht viel Vorstellungsvermögen, was auf der Straße passiert, wenn man so etwas wie Greta, von oben durchsetzen möchte.
> 
> Du wirst mit deinem dikatorischen Habitus und deiner Art keine Argumente zu bringen, mit denen eine Mehrheit etwas anfangen kann, nur absoluten Schiffsbruch erleiden.



Du siehst das falsch, es geht mir nicht um eine Diktatur, ich werbe für ein anderes Bewusstsein. Corona hat gezeigt, dass Angst offenbar viele Dinge möglich macht, die vorher mehrheitlich unmöglich waren. Die Frage ist nun sollen wir uns als Gesellschaft von Angst oder von Mut lenken lassen. Sollten wir nicht den Mut haben Veränderung zu gestalten anstatt uns von Angst treiben zu lassen?  Ist verstärkt  Homeoffice wegen Corona okay, für das Klima aber nicht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du siehst das falsch, es geht mir nicht um eine Diktatur, ich werbe für ein anderes Bewusstsein.



Du wirbst für Radikalität und willst den Leuten Dinge aufzwingen, auch wenn sie diese nicht wollen. So etwas nennt man Diktatur.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du wirbst für Radikalität und willst den Leuten Dinge aufzwingen, auch wenn sie diese nicht wollen. So etwas nennt man Diktatur.



Radikalität und Mut als ein anderes Denken. Man muss mal den Mut haben etwas radikal Neues zu versuchen, das ist keine Diktatur, dass ist eine Chance und etwas was jeder für sich umsetzen kann. Wir müssen unsere vertrauten Denk- und Handlungsweisen hinterfragen und eingerostete Denken aufbrechen. Und während es für Greata völlig okay ist primär Angst und Wut zu transportieren, muss sich auch diese Bewegung um eine neue Denke bemühen. Verbote sind nicht die einzige Lösunge, wir brauchen Lösungen die zu mehr Zufriedenheit führen und das bedeutet vieles neu denken. Ich muss z.B. Autofahren nicht teurer machen um die Fahrleistungen zu reduzieren, ich kann durch z.B. Homeoffice auch die Notwendigkeit zu Fahren reduzieren und so auch den Verkehr reduzieren.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. Juni 2020)

Stand 16.06.2019

Bestätigte Erkrankungen: 8.084.757
davon Genesen: 4.179.283
davon Gestorben: 439.454
(ohne Dunkelziffern)

Die 8 Millionen Grenze wurde in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag überschritten.
----

Hier in Österreich ist die Maskenpflicht nun weiter gelockert worden.
Sollte es aber zu einem erneuten Anstieg kommen, werden nach und nach die früheren Regeln wieder eingeführt.

Im Vergleich zum März sind wir jetzt allerdings besser ausgestattet 
und so gut wie jeder Bürger weiß inzwischen was  zu tun bzw. was an Maßnahmen zu erwarten ist. 

Desinfektionsmittel und Masken gibt es nun auch fast überall zu kaufen und auch deren Preise haben sich wieder normalisiert.
Nur die guten 3M Masken (mit oder ohne Ventil) sind immer noch nicht verfügbar. Und wenn schon, dann nur zu abartigen Preisen.

Hoffen wir mal, das der Sommer zumindest etwas ruhiger wird.
In Teilen Chinas gibt es ja wieder Lockdown-Maßnahmen und aus den USA wird ein neues Ansteigen der Fallzahlen gemeldet.


----------



## Slezer (16. Juni 2020)

Naja wir wissen ja wie gezählt wird. Ich sage nur Georg Floyd....


----------



## Godslayer666 (16. Juni 2020)

Der immer noch erstickt worden ist und dies auch die Todesursache ist und nicht Covid-19.


----------



## Slezer (16. Juni 2020)

Jupp das haben wir sogar auf Video. In der Statistik wird er aber anders gezählt


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Jupp das haben wir sogar auf Video. In der Statistik wird er aber anders gezählt



Wie kommst du darauf ??????????????????????
Kannst du endlich aufhören deine FakeNews zu verbreiten.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Bloß ist es dem Virus egal, ob getestet wird. Töten tut es auch ohne Testergebnis.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Corona-Ausbruch in Neukoellner Wohnblock: Quarantaene fuer 369 Haushalte verhaengt  | rbb24


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Ausbruch in Neukoellner Wohnblock: Quarantaene fuer 369 Haushalte verhaengt  | rbb24



Ja, ist halt so,
wenn man nachlässig wird.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man demonstriert wegen Floyd.



Wenn man durch COVID-19 und durch Polizeigewalt gleichermaßen ersticken kann, muss man halt abwägen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2020)

Bei Floyd war die Sache ziemlich offensichtlich: Er war nicht an Covid-19 erkrankt, seine Atemprobleme ergaben sich aus Knie-auf-Kehlkopf. Dass er (auch) Sars-Cov2-Antikörper hatte, hat mit der ganzen Sache nichts zu tun.
(und würde auch in Deutschland keinen Eintrag in die Covid-19-Opfer-Statistik rechtfertigen) 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei 40 Stunden im Monat sind es schon mindestens 373€.



Soweit deine Theorie, in der HartzIV-Empfänger ja auch ein geringeres Infektionsrisiko haben.
Die Realität, um die es hier gehen soll, sieht anders aus.




seahawk schrieb:


> Radikalität und Mut als ein anderes Denken. Man muss mal den Mut haben etwas radikal Neues zu versuchen, das ist keine Diktatur, dass ist eine Chance und etwas was jeder für sich umsetzen kann. Wir müssen unsere vertrauten Denk- und Handlungsweisen hinterfragen und eingerostete Denken aufbrechen. Und während es für Greata völlig okay ist primär Angst und Wut zu transportieren, muss sich auch diese Bewegung um eine neue Denke bemühen. Verbote sind nicht die einzige Lösunge, wir brauchen Lösungen die zu mehr Zufriedenheit führen und das bedeutet vieles neu denken. Ich muss z.B. Autofahren nicht teurer machen um die Fahrleistungen zu reduzieren, ich kann durch z.B. Homeoffice auch die Notwendigkeit zu Fahren reduzieren und so auch den Verkehr reduzieren.



Wie bitte schön willst du ohne diktatorische Maßnahmen Büroarbeitsplätze aus privaten Firmen in private Haushalte verlagern? Im Kapitalismus gibt es dafür nur eine Lösung: Das muss den Beteiligten als die billigste Lösung erscheinen. Und da man nicht für jeden Mist Zuschüsse zahlen kann (weder vom Verwaltungsaufwand her noch von den Steuereinnahmen her) geht das nur, in dem man auch Subventionen für die unerwünschte Alternative streicht. Und das ist gerade in diesem Fall, in dem es nur darum geht, eine unliebsame Version zugunsten IRGEND einer anderen loszuwerden, die sinnvollere Art, denn Fördermaßnahmen sind immer selektiv bezüglich des Ziels und ignorant bezüglich des Ausgangspunktes. (=> man würde die Förderung auch für die Ablöse von Dingen, die nicht stören zahlen und man würde dadurch in vielen Fällen eine Maßnahme durchsetzen, die gar nicht optimal passt. Siehe z.B. das Netz von Kohlestrom-Ladesäulen für Langstrecken-Individualverkehr, das derzeit aus Steuergeldern heraus verschenkt wird.)


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Jo, besser keine Verbrechen verüben.



Keine Verbrechen zu begehen hat Ahmaud Arbery, Philando Castile, Rumain Brisbon, John Crawford III, Anthony Hill, Levar Jones, Tamir Rice und unzähligen weiteren Opfern auch nicht viel genützt ...


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2020)

COVID-19: Grossbritannien setzt Dexamethason ein | GMX

der nächste Kandidat der erfolgsversprechend klingt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> COVID-19: Grossbritannien setzt Dexamethason ein | GMX
> 
> der nächste Kandidat der erfolgsversprechend klingt.



Ist auf alle Fälle mal etwas, was tatsächlich einen Wirkmechanismus von Sars-Cov2 attackiert.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2020)

Das Problem in den USA ist weniger der Mangel an Polizisten, sondern eher die Tatsache, dass die dortigen Vollstreckungsbeamte nicht mehr beigebracht kriegen, wie man Situationen vernünftig deeskaliert.
Schau dir Dave Grossman an. Der Typ verherllicht nicht nur das Töten von Verdächtigen, er konditioniert Beamte dafür.

Einen Schritt weiter gedacht, und dir (und möglicherweise auch anderen) dämmert vielleicht, dass auch ein nicht unerheblich großer Teil der von Polizisten getöteten Weißen Opfer von Polizeibrutalität waren.^^


----------



## Slezer (17. Juni 2020)

Überall irre und Verbrecher? Redest du von deinem Haushalt oder woher weißt du das? Ziemlich rassistisch und antisemitisch von dir....


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Fakt ist, daß 94 % der Morde an Schwarzen von Schwarzen begangen werden.



Und 100% der Morde unter Familienangehörigen werden von Verwandten begangen. 

Spaß beiseite, deine Zahlen sind, wie so oft, frei erfunden:

_"Nach Angaben des FBI wurden 2015 in den USA genau 13 455 Morde begangen. Demnach haben schwarze Männer im Jahr 2015 rund 36 Prozent aller Morde verübt, weiße Männer 30 Prozent. 52 Prozent der Mordopfer waren schwarze Männer, der Anteil weißer Männer lag bei 43 Prozent (http://dpaq.de/87iqn).

Den FBI-Zahlen zufolge wurden 81 Prozent der weißen Mordopfer von einem weißen Täter umgebracht. 89 Prozent der schwarzen (afroamerikanischen) Opfer wurden von schwarzen Tätern ermordet."_



> Die große Mehrheit der von der Polizei Erschossenen ist hingegen weiß.



Das ist per se richtig, jedoch nicht die entscheidende Zahl, da die weiße Bevölkerung rund viermal größer ist, während nicht einmal doppelt so viele Weiße durch die Polizei sterben.

_"Demnach kamen seit 2000 genau 13 337 Weiße durch Polizisten zu Tode, zumeist durch Waffengewalt. Im gleichen Zeitraum gab es 7612 afroamerikanische Opfer (Our visualizations - Fatal Encounters).
Das bedeutet angesichts des großen 'weißen' und vergleichsweise geringen 'schwarzen' Bevölkerungsanteils, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bei einem Aufeinandertreffen mit Polizisten ums Leben zu kommen, für einen Schwarzen deutlich höher ist als für einen Weißen."_



> In den USA gibt es darüber hinaus ohnehin im ganzen Land einen Mangel an neuen Polizisten. Die Quote derer, die innerhalb von 5 Jahren ausscheiden, ist hoch.



Und wieder fehlt eine wesentliche Information: Die Leute scheiden nicht aus, sie werden ausgeschieden, zumeist weil ihre Leistungen ungenügend sind.
Und das hängt damit zusammen, dass in den USA nur wenige Leute mit Hirn den Polizeiberuf ergreifen möchten.
Das wiederum liegt definitiv nicht daran, dass die Bezahlung oder die zusätzlichen Leistungen schlecht wären, denn das Budget vieler Polizeibehörden ist größer als der für Bildung und Soziales. Hier kommt vielmehr zum Tragen, dass seit den 90ern die Ränge mit "Instant-Polizisten" gefüllt wurden, also mit Personal, dass nur eine massiv verkürzte und vereinfachter Ausbildung genossen hat. Die Mitgliedschaft in so einer Trümmertruppe zieht weder qualifizierte Bewerber an, noch sehen es allzu viele Leute ein, sich den Arsch aufzureißen, um dann auf dem gleichen Stand wie so ein Hilfspolizist einzusteigen.
Das führt dazu, dass es an *qualifizierten* Polizisten fehlt. Und das Ergebnis sieht man nahezu jeden Tag.

Selbstverständlich fallen dieser Qualitätsminderung auch Weiße zum Opfer. Das ist jedoch nicht der Punkt, sondern dass Schwarze *überproportional* häufig das Opfer *ungerechtfertigten* und/oder *unverhältnismäßigen* polizeilichen Gewalteinsatzes werden.

Und das nächste Opfer dieser Entwicklung sind logischerweise jene Polizisten, die sich angestrengt haben und sich weiter anstrengen, einen guten Job machen.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

Grad beim Gesundheitsamt angerufen, weil ich aus Schweden wieder da bin. Ohne Abstrich 2 Wochen Quarantäne, mit Abstrich 2 Wochen Quarantäne...Abstrich muss man selbst bezahlen (130€-150€). Man sieht schon, das Corona ernst genommen wird. Da spare ich mir die 130€-150€...und die Quarantäne halt ich auch nicht durch, ist denen alles egal.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Grad beim Gesundheitsamt angerufen, weil ich aus Schweden wieder da bin. Ohne Abstrich 2 Wochen Quarantäne, mit Abstrich 2 Wochen Quarantäne...Abstrich muss man selbst bezahlen (130€-150€). Man sieht schon, das Corona ernst genommen wird. Da spare ich mir die 130€-150€...und die Quarantäne halt ich auch nicht durch, ist denen alles egal.



Was hast du denn erwartet? Logisch musst du in Quarantäne und selbstverständlich zahlst auch du den Test, wenn du ihn machen möchtest. So wie jeder andere auch.

Vermutlich hättest du das alles lieber gern behördlich angeordnet und mithilfe von Staatsvertretern umgesetzt. Eben wurde in einem anderen Thread noch geschrieben wie unnötig alle Maßnahmen seien, weil Menschen ja eigenverantwortlich entscheiden könnten. Du reist aus Schweden wieder ein und hast schon mit dem 2 Wochen Quarantäne ein Problem? Die Lösung lautet, nicht nach Schweden fahren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Lösung lautet, nicht nach Schweden fahren.



Oder dort zu bleiben oder dafür zu sorgen, dass niemand mitbekommt, dass du in Schweden warst.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Wenn sich jemand weigert, werden Test und Quarantäne halt im Fall der Fälle mit der Polizei durchgesetzt.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Grad beim Gesundheitsamt angerufen, weil ich aus Schweden wieder da bin. Ohne Abstrich 2 Wochen Quarantäne, mit Abstrich 2 Wochen Quarantäne...Abstrich muss man selbst bezahlen (130€-150€). Man sieht schon, das Corona ernst genommen wird. Da spare ich mir die 130€-150€...und die Quarantäne halt ich auch nicht durch, ist denen alles egal.



Als du vor einiger Zeit hier angekündigt hast, nach Schweden zu reisen, meintest du noch, du fährst da hin, egal was kommt.

Nun ist was gekommen und das Mimimi geht los. Einfach nur klassisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand weigert, werden Test und Quarantäne halt im Fall der Fälle mit der Polizei durchgesetzt.



Wieso sollten die bei Quarantäne noch testen?
Macht doch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Lösung lautet, nicht nach Schweden fahren.



Ich will schließlich keine Hartz 4 Empfänger werden, du hast da vielleicht Bock drauf, aber nicht jeder ist so wie du...Abstrich machen lassen und Quarantäne beendet...wie beim Kollegen von mir. Mich juckt das Geld für den Abstrich nicht, aber die Quarantäne. 
Das einzig Positive ist, das ich die 2 Wochen lang vom Staat Geld bekomme, obwohl ich ich jetzt eh nicht gearbeitet hätte.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Als du vor einiger Zeit hier angekündigt hast,  nach Schweden zu reisen, meintest du noch, du fährst da hin, egal was  kommt.
> 
> Nun ist was gekommen und das Mimimi geht los. Einfach nur klassisch.
> 
> ...



Da war auch noch von "Abstrich und fertig" die Rede...letzte Woche auch noch. Aber ich hab meine Handy angegeben, damit ich unterwegs erreichbar bin.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Als du vor einiger Zeit hier angekündigt hast, nach Schweden zu reisen, meintest du noch, du fährst da hin, egal was kommt.
> 
> Nun ist was gekommen und das Mimimi geht los. Einfach nur klassisch.



Die Nachbarnländer lassen die Schweden  net mal rein 

Zu locker im Umgang mit Corona? Keine Grenzoeffnung fuer Schweden | Euronews


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das einzig Positive ist, das ich die 2 Wochen lang vom Staat Geld bekomme, obwohl ich ich jetzt eh nicht gearbeitet hätte.



Dann bleibe gefälligst zu Hause. 

Kannst dir ja Pizza bestellen. Die kann man dir unter der Tür durchschieben.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich will schließlich keine Hartz 4 Empfänger werden, du hast da vielleicht Bock drauf, aber nicht jeder ist so wie du...Abstrich machen lassen und Quarantäne beendet...wie beim Kollegen von mir. Mich juckt das Geld für den Abstrich nicht, aber die Quarantäne.


Na mal nicht so patzig und die Unterstellungen in meine Richtung sparst du dir besser.
Ich spare mir die bzgl. deiner Person nämlich auch.



Eckism schrieb:


> Das einzig Positive ist, das ich die 2 Wochen lang vom Staat Geld bekomme, obwohl ich ich jetzt eh nicht gearbeitet hätte.



Aber bitte bitte werd kein HartzIV Empfänger, da wird dann alles anders, oh wait...




Eckism schrieb:


> Da war auch noch von "Abstrich und fertig" die Rede...letzte Woche auch noch. Aber ich hab meine Handy angegeben, damit ich unterwegs erreichbar bin.



Ich nehme mein Handy immer mit, wenn ich erreichbar sein möchte. Meine Nummer geb ich häufiger an, damit ich angerufen werden kann. Nur echte Logikmeister schaffen das eine mit dem anderen. (<- Für deine nette Einleitung)


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na mal nicht so patzig und die Unterstellungen in meine Richtung sparst du dir besser.
> Ich spare mir die bzgl. deiner Person nämlich auch.



Ich schrieb nicht, das du Hartz4  bist, sondern, das du es in Kauf nehmen würdest.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Warum? Für die Quarantäne bekommst du eine Krankschreibung und bleibst zu Hause. 

Ein Probleme gibt es dann, wenn du trotz Krankschreibung draußen rumläufst. Dann kannst du durchaus gekündigt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

*400 Mitarbeiter von Fleischkonzern positiv auf Coronavirus getestet*
Coronavirus-News am Mittwoch: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL

Das ist ja mal wieder ein Infektionsherd.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum? Für die Quarantäne bekommst du eine Krankschreibung und bleibst zu Hause.
> 
> Ein Probleme gibt es dann, wenn du trotz Krankschreibung draußen rumläufst. Dann kannst du durchaus gekündigt werden.



Ich bin Selbstständig, ich brauch keine Krankschreibung und kann auch nicht gekündigt werden. Ich finde es halt merkwürdig, das der eine Landkreis nach einem negativen Abstrich die Quarantäne beendet und dem anderen Landkreis es völlig egal ist, was der Abstrich sagt. Wozu sollte man sich denn testen lassen? Es ist ja kein Wunder, das es in Thüringen wenige Coronafälle gibt, man würde unnötig Geld bezahlen wo das Ergebnis trotzdem immer Quarantäne ist.
Quarantäne stört mich ja im Grunde auch nicht...wenn es zählt, das man alleine im Auto sitzt und rumfahren darf.

Ich bin mir übrigens sicher, das ich kein Corona hab...mein Kollege war negativ und wir haben ständig zusammengearbeitet, von daher fast unmöglich, das ich es habe und er nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *400 Mitarbeiter von Fleischkonzern positiv auf Coronavirus getestet*
> Coronavirus-News am Mittwoch: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Das ist ja mal wieder ein Infektionsherd.



Hat man vor den vorige Fällen in Wurstfabriken nichts gelernt ?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wozu sollte man sich denn testen lassen?



Damit man eine Infektion ausschließen kann. Diese zeigt sich jedoch möglicherweise erst nach zwei Wochen und lässt sich auch dann erst durch die Tests feststellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat man von den vorige Fällen in Wurstfabriken nichts gelernt ?


Scheinbar nicht. Man kann aber auch nicht von heute auf Morgen Unterkünfte verändern. Und kühl ist es nun einmal in den Schlachthöfen. Bleibt die Frage, ab angehustetes Fleisch infiziös ist und ob braten und kochen ausreichend tötet.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Quarantäne stört mich ja im Grunde auch nicht...wenn es zählt, das man alleine im Auto sitzt und rumfahren darf.


 Darfst du nicht, weshalb erschließt sich dir hoffentlich selbst.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Damit man eine Infektion ausschließen kann. Diese zeigt sich jedoch möglicherweise erst nach zwei Wochen und lässt sich auch dann erst durch die Tests feststellen.


 
Ohne Test soll ich in Quarantäne, mit Test auch, vondaher spare ich mir das Geld...und mich interessiert das Geld nichtmal so, wie andere Leute. Da lassen sich also nicht viele testen. Gestern waren es bei uns im Landkreis monströse 4 Leute, die getestet wurden.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Darfst du nicht, weshalb erschließt sich dir hoffentlich selbst.



Nicht wirklich...ich denke nicht, das meine Wägelchen Coronaanfällig sind.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ohne Test soll ich in Quarantäne, mit Test auch, vondaher spare ich mir das Geld...und mich interessiert das Geld nichtmal so, wie andere Leute. Da lassen sich also nicht viele testen. Gestern waren es bei uns im Landkreis monströse 4 Leute, die getestet wurden.



Die paar Wochen Urlaub in Schweden waren doch auch kein Problem??


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...ich denke nicht, das meine Wägelchen Coronaanfällig sind.


Durchs Treppenhaus, am Nachbarn vorbei.

Ja jetzt hast du ein EFH o.Ä. trotzdem muss man irgendwo eine Grenze ziehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...ich denke nicht, das meine Wägelchen Coronaanfällig sind.



Nagut, dann helfe ich gern. Das liegt daran, dass du dich nie allein im Straßenverkehr bewegst und nicht beeinflussen kannst, ob dir jemand in die Karre fährt. Schon musst du mit Anderen in persönlichen Kontakt treten und würdest zum Überträger. Selbst wenn das nicht passiert ist spätestens am Ziel deiner Fahrt irgendwo persönlicher Kontakt zu anderen notwendig, ob dienstlich oder privat. (Sonst bräuchtest du einfach nur anrufen...)

Das war ja kompliziert. 

Wahrscheinlich geht man das nur falsch an. Man müsste den Leuten einfach verbieten zu Haus zu bleiben. Scheinbar ist der Reiz des Verbotenen sehr groß bzw. das Verlangen immer entgegen behördlicher Empfehlungen zu handeln bei Einigen größer als der Selbsterhaltungstrieb.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die paar Wochen Urlaub in Schweden waren doch auch kein Problem??



Welcher Urlaub? Ich hatte seit 10 Jahren keinen Urlaub...privat zum Urlaub machen kommt man allerdings auch nicht nach Schweden rein, von Schweden nach Deutschland allerdings kein Problem.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nagut, dann helfe ich gern. Das liegt daran,  dass du dich nie allein im Straßenverkehr bewegst und nicht beeinflussen  kannst, ob dir jemand in die Karre fährt. Schon musst du mit Anderen in  persönlichen Kontakt treten und würdest zum Überträger. Selbst wenn das  nicht passiert ist spätestens am Ziel deiner Fahrt irgendwo  persönlicher Kontakt zu anderen notwendig, ob dienstlich oder privat.  (Sonst bräuchtest du einfach nur anrufen...)
> 
> Das war ja kompliziert.
> 
> ...



Ja gut, wenn mir einer in die Karre fährt, das wäre dann blöd...

Es geht ja nicht um das Verbotene, nur lässt sich nicht alles über Email regeln...das Finanzamt will Quittungen im original und nicht als Kopie. Der Kram muss halt in den Briefkasten vom Steuerberater, und ich bin 5 Wochen kein Auto gefahren, da hab ich viel nachzuholen.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> von Schweden nach Deutschland allerdings kein Problem.


Genau und warum? Weil dir 2 Wochen Quarantäne auferlegt werden, Test hin oder her. 

Fällt der Groschen endlich?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Man könnte auch sagen, wer selbstständig ist, ist immer selbst schuld.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau und warum? Weil dir 2 Wochen Quarantäne auferlegt werden, Test hin oder her.
> 
> Fällt der Groschen endlich?



Wenn man nicht den Fehler macht, selbst dort anzurufen, merkt es niemand, das man in Schweden war...beim nächsten mal, einfach nicht melden und gut ist. Das hab ich den Leuten, die noch in Schweden sind auch schon mitgeteilt, das es niemanden interessiert, solange man nicht anruft.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, wer selbstständig ist, ist immer selbst schuld.



Da ist was wahres dran, selbst angerufen, selbst schuld. Zum Glück hab ich genug zuhause zu tun und kann mich dafür fürstlich entlohnen lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, wer selbstständig ist, ist immer selbst schuld.



Oder wer angestellt ist, hat weniger Freiheiten bei der Arbeit.
Ein Selbstständiger kann sich rechtlich aussuchen, ob er einen Auftrag annimmt oder nicht, ein Angestellter nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Welcher Urlaub? Ich hatte seit 10 Jahren keinen Urlaub...privat zum Urlaub machen kommt man allerdings auch nicht nach Schweden rein, von Schweden nach Deutschland allerdings kein Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann wirst die dir eine vertrauenswürdige Person im Umfeld organisieren müssen um den Brief zu übermitteln. Jetzt stellt euch doch nicht künstlich dumm. Wenn man dir die Anwesenheit während angeordneter Quarantäne dort beweisen kann dürfte das deine Lage stark verschlechtern. Sollte es dann noch zeitnah zu einen Ausbruch kommen, wird richtig spannend.

PS:  Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn das Finanzamt dir in dieser Lage die 2 Wochen Aufschub nicht gewährt aber ist natürlich auch entscheidend, wie man in den Wald hineinruft.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Zumal doch die nächste Steuererklärung erst Ende Juli fällig wird.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder wer angestellt ist, hat weniger Freiheiten bei der Arbeit.
> Ein Selbstständiger kann sich rechtlich aussuchen, ob er einen Auftrag annimmt oder nicht, ein Angestellter nicht.



Die Frage ist halt, tanzt man gern auf dünnem Eis? Freiheit hin oder her...die aktuelle Lage zeigt sehr schön, wie schnell das dünne Eis brechen kann, sowas sollte einem immer bewusst sein. Es hat auch Vorteile, angestellt zu sein, das ist auf jeden Fall die sichere Variante um Geld zu verdienen/bekommen.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS:  Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn das Finanzamt dir in dieser Lage die 2 Wochen Aufschub nicht gewährt aber ist natürlich auch entscheidend, wie man in den Wald hineinruft.



Die Frage ist halt, kann man den Leuten rationales denken bescheinigen, wenn die sich nen halbes Jahr wegen 11Cent rumstreiten, die sie selbst zu wenige abgebucht haben?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Das sind Verwaltungsbeamte.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, kann man den Leuten rationales denken bescheinigen, wenn die sich nen halbes Jahr wegen 11Cent rumstreiten, die sie selbst zu wenige abgebucht haben?



Ist das für dein Anliegen relevant? Es ist ja bemerkenswert, wie viele Gedanken du dir um dein Umfeld machst aber konstant davon auszugehen das Alle Umstehenden dümmer sind als man selbst um nachher an einfachsten Abläufen zu scheitern wirkt schon etwas überheblich.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist das für dein Anliegen relevant? Es ist ja bemerkenswert, wie viele Gedanken du dir um dein Umfeld machst aber konstant davon auszugehen das Alle Umstehenden dümmer sind als man selbst um nachher an einfachsten Abläufen zu scheitern wirkt schon etwas überheblich.



Ich finds halt komisch, das bei dem einen nach dem Abstrich alles erledigt ist und bei mir ist das egal, ob Test oder nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Find ich auch komisch, aber keiner hier kann irgendwas davon nachvollziehen oder sonst wie erklären. Letztlich können solche Entscheidungen auch sehr regional bestimmt sein.

Bei uns werden Tests auch nur bei Symptomen durchgeführt was ebenso problematisch ist. Dass man 80 Millionen Tests aber auch nicht spontan aus dem Hut zaubern kann, ist eben auch klar.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bei uns werden Tests auch nur bei Symptomen durchgeführt was ebenso problematisch ist. Dass man 80 Millionen Tests aber auch nicht spontan aus dem Hut zaubern kann, ist eben auch klar.



Die Krankenkassen würden sowieso querstellen . 
----------
Todesfall nach Corona-Infektion in Restaurant | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Oldenburg


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Neue Verordnung: Corona-Meldepflicht bei Haustieren kommt | tagesschau.de


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

In meiner Familie erlebe ich gerade ein anderes Corona-Problem. Da seit Jahresbeginn Alle auf Corona fokussiert sind, konnte niemand eine hMPV-Infektion meiner Mutter diagnostizieren, Coronatests waren ja negativ. Aktuell mit Lungenschaden auf dem Weg der Besserung. Beim Lungenröntgen vor 2 Monaten war noch GAR NICHTS zu sehen.

Aber das Problem werden aktuell viele Erkrankte haben, darum wird nicht gejammert, mancher wartet schon ewig auf eine erlösende OP und bekommt alle 2 Wochen einen neuen Termin. 

Keine schöne Zeit gerade, für niemanden, aber wenn man mit 2 Wochen daheimbleiben Risiken für sich und sein Umfeld reduzieren kann, ist das wirklich das kleinste Opfer.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

Das ist es ja, alle schreien Corona, sobald man Hustet oder schlecht Luft bekommt...es wird auf gar nix anderes mehr geschaut bzw. drüber nachgedacht.

Test machen und dann ist die Quarantäne rum...die gute Frau ist momentan überfordert, weil sich alle 5 Minuten irgendwas ändert.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

Wäre es denn zielführend nicht auf neue Erkenntnisse zu reagieren? 

Welche Erwartungen habt ihr eigentlich? Der Virus ist faktisch neu und bis auf wenige Labore auf der Welt hatte kaum jemand Proben oder Erkenntnisse dazu. Das wir in Berlin ein Institut hatten und Mithilfe dessen schnell erste Testverfahren entwickelt wurden ist einer gewissen Vorsorge zu verdanken und sicherlich auch eine gewaltige Portion Glück.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Man hätte natürlich auch den Lockdown um 4 Monate verlängern können.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2020)

Corona-App sieben Millionen Mal runtergeladen - ZDFheute

Schon sieben Millionen Nutzer.

Hut ab, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Slezer (17. Juni 2020)

Die 2te Welle wird kommen


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Die 2te Welle wird kommen



Ganz sicher,

wenn die Sorglosigkeit so weiter voranschreitet.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher,
> 
> wenn die Sorglosigkeit so weiter voranschreitet.



Wir hatten ja nicht mal die erste Welle, es gab nur ein paar Hotspots, insgesamt gab es weniger als 0,02% der Bevölkerung die bestätigte Fälle hatte. Da stell ich mir ne Welle ganz anders vor als 190k Fälle über knapp n halbes Jahr verteilt. 

Die USA erlebt gerade den Anfang der erstellen Welle mit über 2Mio. bestätigten Fällen. 

Wir leben hier im Corona-Paradies und schieben trotzdem mehr Panik als die USA oder viele andere Länder, so langsam muss das doch auch ma gut sein. 
Urlaub kann kommen


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir leben hier im Corona-Paradies und schieben trotzdem mehr Panik als die USA oder viele andere Länder, so langsam muss das doch auch ma gut sein.



Es zeigt sich wieder einmal: Der an sich simple Zusammenhang von Ursache und Wirkung kann den Einen oder die Andere überfordern.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich wieder einmal: Der an sich simple Zusammenhang von Ursache und Wirkung kann den Einen oder die Andere überfordern.



Ursache der Panik ist aber nicht das Virus und auch nicht die Zahlen sondern die Ahnungslosigkeit der Politik, dauernd Experimente mit der Bevölkerung und der Wirtschaft veranstalten ist auch keine Lösung. 

Wir machen übrigens nichts anderes als die Russen oder die Amerikaner. Menschen sind überall gleich. Und wie man sieht, haben wir hier trotzdem nur einen Bruchteil der Fälle, nur ein paar Hotspots und es gibt Gebiete wo gar keine Infizierten mehr rumlaufen und die müssen da trotzdem mit Masken rumeiern.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Hast du dein Hirn schon nach Portugal geschickt?

Wir haben hier so wenig Fälle wegen der Maskenpflicht.

Und solange nicht alle getestet werden, kann man gar nicht sagen, ob es keine infizierten mehr gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hast du dein Hirn schon nach Portugal geschickt?
> 
> Wir haben hier so wenig Fälle wegen der Maskenpflicht.
> 
> Und solange nicht alle getestet werden, kann man gar nicht sagen, ob es keine infizierten mehr gibt.



Wird ja massiv getestet, es gibt kaum Fälle.
Leipzig wo ich wohne hatte einen. Nach einer ganzen Woche ohne Fälle haben die jetzt EINEN gefunden. Pandemie sieht doch ganz anders aus. Und das ist nicht die einzige Stadt wo es so zugeht, das ist fast überall so mittlerweile. Bis auf die Hotspots in den Fleischfabriken, aber da sind die selbst schuld. 

Die Zahlen sind so niedrig nicht wegen der Maskenpflicht, sondern weil hier die gesamte Unterhaltungsindustrie vor Ort ermordet wurde und Gastronomie auch - die Leute treffen sich kaum noch draußen mit fremden Menschen. Wie soll man sich anstecken wenn es keine Kontakte gibt außer 1x die Woche einkaufen? Also gar keine Kontakte.

Und nein mein Hirn ist noch hier und freut sich über Länder die nicht so viel Panik schieben und weit weniger Experimente mit der eigenen Wirtschaft und der Bevölkerung riskieren. 

Viren gehören zum Leben, der Tod gehört auch zum Leben, aber übertriebene Panik ist vom Menschen gemacht.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ursache der Panik ist aber nicht das Virus und auch nicht die Zahlen sondern die Ahnungslosigkeit der Politik, dauernd Experimente mit der Bevölkerung und der Wirtschaft veranstalten ist auch keine Lösung.



Na das ist mal ein Satz, mein lieber Schollie. 

Erstmal zeigt sich, dass es offensichtlich doch eine Lösung darstellt, siehe die Zahlen der Infektionen, siehe Schweden.
Den Rest spar ich mir, das wird dann zu flach.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wird ja massiv getestet, es gibt kaum Fälle.
> Leipzig wo ich wohne hatte einen. Nach einer ganzen Woche ohne Fälle haben die jetzt EINEN gefunden. ....


Woher auch immer du diese Zahl hast, die offiziellen sehen etwas anders aus. 

Infektionsfaelle in Sachsen - sachsen.de

Dauert 2 Sekunden zu Googlen oder muss ich da auf Telegram nach Infos suchen?


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hast du dein Hirn schon nach Portugal geschickt?
> 
> Wir haben hier so wenig Fälle wegen der Maskenpflicht.
> 
> Und solange nicht alle getestet werden, kann man gar nicht sagen, ob es keine infizierten mehr gibt.



Cryon1c war immer ein Sozialmensch, hat Herz für Geringverdiener und Menschen die ihre Heimatort verlassen müsssen weil die Miete nicht leisten können,

Und die Gesundheitlich schwachen in unsere Gesellschaft hat er noch ein Größeres Herz, mit seinem Empathie wäre er bestimmt der Beste Krankenpfleger.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Live: tagesschau | tagesschau.de



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wird ja massiv getestet, es gibt kaum Fälle.



Das ist falsch. Es wird zu wenig getestet. Teilweise wurden nun sogar Testzentren wieder geschlossen in Sachsen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind so niedrig nicht wegen der Maskenpflicht, sondern weil hier die gesamte Unterhaltungsindustrie vor Ort ermordet wurde und Gastronomie auch - die Leute treffen sich kaum noch draußen mit fremden Menschen. Wie soll man sich anstecken wenn es keine Kontakte gibt außer 1x die Woche einkaufen? Also gar keine Kontakte.



Das ist auch falsch, wenn man sich die vollen Innenstädte wieder anschaut.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind so niedrig nicht wegen der Maskenpflicht, sondern weil hier die gesamte Unterhaltungsindustrie vor Ort ermordet wurde und Gastronomie auch - die Leute treffen sich kaum noch draußen mit fremden Menschen. Wie soll man sich anstecken wenn es keine Kontakte gibt außer 1x die Woche einkaufen? Also gar keine Kontakte.


Dass ich gar keine Kontakte habe kann ich nicht sagen. Im Gegenteil. Mein Leben geht mittlerweile fast wieder einen "normalen" Gang inkl. 8h Job. Man kann dabei auch prima die Empfehlungen und Vorgaben einhalten. 

Ich weiß aber, worauf Du anspielst, weil Du scheinbar Großveranstaltungen organisierst. Nur warum sollen sich die Leute derzeit in irgendwelche Menschenmengen stellen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)? Vielleicht denken ja doch mehr Leute mit, als Du vielleicht glaubst. Das sieht man an den Gastronomen. Die waren ziemlich enttäuscht, dass die Läden nach der Wiedereröffnung eher mau liefen. Vernünftig von den meisten Leuten.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

*Mindestabstand und Hygieneregeln sollen vorerst weiter gelten*

_18:15 Uhr_
Bund und Länder wollen vorerst an den bisherigen Regeln zu Mindestabstand und Hygienemaßnahmen festhalten. Kanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) sagte nach dem Treffen mit den Ministerpräsidenten, der Mindestabstand von 1,5 Metern, verstärkte Hygiene-Maßnahmen sowie das Tragen von Mund-Nasen-Bedeckungen in bestimmten öffentlichen Bereichen und das Instrument der Kontaktbeschränkungen hätten sich bewährt und sollten fortgeführt werden.


*Livestream: Ergebnisse der Beratungen von Bund und Ländern*

_17:58 Uhr_
Kanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) und die Regierungschefs der Bundesländer sind erstmals seit drei Monaten Corona-Krise wieder zu einem persönlichen Treffen im Kanzleramt zusammengekommen. In einer Pressekonferenz wollen sie ab 18 Uhr über die Ergebnisse ihrer Beratungen informieren.
Nach Informationen der Nachrichtenagentur dpa sollen Großveranstaltungen grundsätzlich bis mindestens Ende Oktober verboten bleiben. Dies gelte für solche Veranstaltungen, bei denen eine Kontaktverfolgung und die Einhaltung von Hygieneregeln nicht möglich sei.
Außerdem sollen die Schulen spätestens nach den Sommerferien in allen Ländern in den Regelbetrieb zurückkehren, falls sich die Infektionslage in der Corona-Krise weiterhin gleichbleibend gut entwickle.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Schweden lockert Reisehinweise ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Infektionsfaelle in Sachsen - sachsen.de
> 
> Dauert 2 Sekunden zu Googlen oder muss ich da auf Telegram nach Infos suchen?



Lies nach was ich geschrieben habe. Leipzig. Die Stadt Leipzig. So n Ding mit 600 Einwohnern, wo knapp ne Woche keine neuen Fälle mehr gab und sie jetzt einen EINZIGEN neuen Fall aufgetrieben haben trotz massiver Tests etc. 
Bedenkt man das es eine Großstadt ist, ist die praktisch frei von dem Virus bis auf ein paar Leute die in Quarantäne stecken. 

Und ja der Weg von Schweden oder Südkorea oder sogar den USA finde ich wesentlich besser. 

Wer hätte ja denken können das die Politiker hier so am Rad drehen werden, kann ja keiner ahnen wie die bei einer eventuellen Pandemie reagieren würden. Zeigt aber wieder mal das hier so einiges schief läuft und das die Entscheidung sich zu bewegen richtig war - der Zeitpunkt war nur schlecht gewählt, wer hat denn geahnt das die hier alles abschotten und Leute festsetzen.




keinnick schrieb:


> Dass ich gar keine Kontakte habe kann ich nicht sagen. Im Gegenteil. Mein Leben geht mittlerweile fast wieder einen "normalen" Gang inkl. 8h Job. Man kann dabei auch prima die Empfehlungen und Vorgaben einhalten.
> 
> Ich weiß aber, worauf Du anspielst, weil Du scheinbar Großveranstaltungen organisierst. Nur warum sollen sich die Leute derzeit in irgendwelche Menschenmengen stellen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)? Vielleicht denken ja doch mehr Leute mit, als Du vielleicht glaubst. Das sieht man an den Gastronomen. Die waren ziemlich enttäuscht, dass die Läden nach der Wiedereröffnung eher mau liefen. Vernünftig von den meisten Leuten.





Ich hab keinerlei Kontakte außerhalb, es sei denn ich gehe in ne Kneipe oder an Pfingsten halt zu nem Picknik. 

Und ich hab mit Großveranstaltungen wenig zu tun (aktuell), war aber bei der Dreamhack mit dabei als Teil der Crew und habe sonst auch viele Kontakte. 

Sonst arbeite ich im Home Office seit knappen 3 Jahren, gehe 1x die Woche einkaufen und dank der bescheuerten Regierung sind meine sonstigen Kontakte auf 0 geschrumpft weil man nix mehr machen DARF. Und auch nicht kann weil alles zu.

Gastronomie ist übrigens sehr gut angelaufen, kann dir ja mal die Fotos aus meiner Stadt zukommen lassen - die Außenbereiche sind rammelvoll, kein freier Platz.

Könnte ja auch daran liegen das hier kaum wer infiziert ist und entsprechend die Leute nicht so eine Panik schieben weil eben kaum jemand infiziert ist? Zahlen sind ja öffentlich.

Auch die vielen Kontakte die rund um die Veranstaltungen arbeiten - von Stagehands bis hin zum PA-Verleiher, Musikern (die ihre USA-Tour abblasen mussten wegen der bescheuerten Reisewarnung, was denkste was da an Geld flöten geht und das ist keine Band die in Geld schwimmt), Kellnern und tausenden anderen? Die DJs, Lichttechniker etc. Die haben praktisch ein komplettes Berufsverbot reingedrückt bekommen, frag die mal was sie von der ganzen Panik halten.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Da bleiben erstmal nur die Soforthilfen. Wobei die eigentlich nochmal verlängert werden müssen.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da bleiben erstmal nur die Soforthilfen. Wobei die eigentlich nochmal verlängert werden müssen.



Die Soforthilfen bringen z.B. gar nichts.

Stell dir einen DJ vor. Der hat keine laufenden Kosten außer SICH SELBST. Das Equipment ist entweder abbezahlt oder steht im Club und ist nicht seins. Musik ist bezahlt. GEMA-Lizenz ist das EINZIGE was der Kollege an laufenden Betriebskosten haben kann. 
Der Rest sind seine privaten Ausgaben die untrennbar mit den beruflichen verbunden sind.

Aus der Soforthilfe kann der sich keine Gage zahlen. 
Die ist nur dafür da, die laufenden Kosten zu decken, von denen es kaum welche gibt.

Was bleibt, dem, Hartz4? Oder sich dick verschulden mit Krediten und mit ungewisser Zukunft leben wo nicht mal absehbar ist wenn man wieder vernünftig arbeiten kann?

Da hilft keine Soforthilfe, da gibt es 2 Lösungen - entweder Grundeinkommen für die Zeit einführen und das nicht zu knapp damit Leute nicht ihre Wohnungen, Versicherungen usw. verlieren die nun mal viel Geld kosten oder den Leuten sofort ein normales Leben wieder geben wo sie vernünftig arbeiten können.
Genau wie alle anderen Branchen auch hier aktuell arbeiten - einige mit Einschränkungen, andere mit riesigen Gewinnen. 
Ich bin für die 2te Lösung, gleiches Recht für alle (freie Berufsausübung und Versammlungsfreiheit wiederherstellen ohne Limits) und eine Branche retten die nicht über dicke Investoren, eine fette Lobby und riesiges Kapital verfügt, aber vielen Leuten ein Einkommen bietet. 

Auch die Gastro hatte massive Probleme weil Ostergeschäft direkt ermordet wurde und hinterher so viele Auflagen dazukamen das sich kaum jemand freiwillig dahin bewegt hat. Gastro ist auch mal alle Freunde einladen und mal mit 20 Leuten am Tisch ein Fressgelage veranstalten, passiert nicht oft aber 1-2 im Monat kann man das ja mal machen wenn ALLES ANDERE verboten wurde? Aber selbst das wurde verboten. 
Also Fressgelage über Zoom mit pixeligen Webcams, geil, so hab ich mir mein 2020 gewünscht!


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Die Leute können sich doch frei für einen anderen Beruf entscheiden.

Sachsen hat nun auch wieder einen größeren Ausbruch:
13 weitere Corona-Faelle am Augustusburger Gymnasium | MDR.DE


> In der offiziellen Statistik des Landkreises werden die Ergebnisse erst am Donnerstag enthalten sein, so der Landkreis.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2020)

Langsam dreht es sich wieder. Auch die Reisefreiheit hat ja schon erste "Erfolge" für mehr Pandemie ermöglicht.


----------



## Sverre (17. Juni 2020)

ES wird wohl besser...
Mutated coronavirus shows significant boost in infectivity | Scripps Research

MNS Materialtest...
Aerosol Filtration Efficiency of Common Fabrics Used in Respiratory Cloth
Masks


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Leute können sich doch frei für einen anderen Beruf entscheiden.
> 
> Sachsen hat nun auch wieder einen größeren Ausbruch:
> 13 weitere Corona-Faelle am Augustusburger Gymnasium | MDR.DE



Ja klar und was machste dann am Wochenende? Alleine im Wald mit Kopfhörern tanzen?
Kannste ja machen, aber andere sehen das natürlich anders und wir brauchen Nachtleben mindestens genau so wie Urlaub, wenn nicht noch mehr - weil es lokal Jobs schafft. Daher verstehe ich den Unfug nicht warum Urlaub vor dem Nachtleben steht.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2020)

Urlaub - kann Hygieneregeln einhalten
Club - mit Masken und 7m² pro Gast...


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Urlaub - kann Hygieneregeln einhalten
> Club - mit Masken und 7m² pro Gast...



Ja klar, vollgestopfter Strand, vollgestopfter Doppeldecker auf Tour, Leute die sich schon im Hotel ab Mittag die Kante geben und alles anbaggern was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist usw.
Ich hab wesentlich mehr Bedenken das ich mir im Hotel was einfange als im Nachtclub (wenn das nicht gerade ein Swingerclub ist und alle miteinander rumknutschen). 
Tourismus ist genau so auf Masse ausgelegt und wenn es nicht voll wird dann lohnt sich das nicht. Und wenn es voll wird (und wenn die Gäste voll sind!), kannste alles knicken.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2020)

Wingel gib a Ruh... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein mein Hirn ist noch hier


Wahrscheinlich 24/7 im Bett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage, ab angehustetes Fleisch  infiziös ist und ob braten und kochen ausreichend tötet.


Ich wäre  ja für stichprobenartige Coronatests bei den Schweinen. Nicht  das man da relativ unbemerkt einen riesigen nichtmenschlichen  Infektionsherd überall hat.



und unabhängig davon:
Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: Mehr als 600 Infektionen in Fleischfabrik | tagesschau.de


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein mein Hirn ist noch hier und freut sich über Länder die nicht so viel Panik schieben und weit weniger Experimente mit der eigenen Wirtschaft und der Bevölkerung riskieren.



Ich denke, momentan experiment jedes Land mit Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft...die einen mehr, die anderen weniger.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Tourismus ist genau so auf Masse ausgelegt und wenn es nicht voll wird dann lohnt sich das nicht. Und wenn es voll wird (und wenn die Gäste voll sind!), kannste alles knicken.



Deswegen wird es nicht voll. Busse und Hotels dürfen nur zur Hälfe belegt werden.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke, momentan experiment jedes Land mit Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft...die einen mehr, die anderen weniger.



Jap und ich hab gehofft das ein Land wie unseres da etwas vernünftiger sein sollte und nicht am Rad dreht und das auch noch auf 16 verschiedene Arten weil jedes Land natürlich der Meinung ist, auf ne ganz besondere Weise am Rad drehen zu müssen.

Mein Fahrrad hab ich also in Sachsen-Anhalt in die Werkstatt gebracht weil Sachen der Meinung war, Fahrradwerkstätten machen wir mal dicht! 

Also weit weniger Experimente, wesentlich mehr auf Eigenverantwortung und Vernunft setzen und Empfehlungen statt Verbote hätten es ja auch getan und das vor allem einheitlich bundesweit und nicht "ich male mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt!" an jeder Ecke.

Es gab konkrete Pläne die für Pandemiefälle entwickelt wurden, eben weil solche Viren nicht neu sind - aber hier ist die Regierung absolut planlos und experimentiert wohl gerne.
Für die internationalen Probleme kann sie natürlich nicht viel, aber wenigstens vom westlichen Europa hätte ich wesentlich mehr Zusammenhalt erwartet und gemeinsame Lösungen die nicht einseitig durchgeprügelt werden auf dem Rücken der Bevölkerung und der Wirtschaft - das kostet doch alles noch mal viel Geld, vor allem weil heutzutage kaum noch jemand Warenlager hat, alles muss wie ein Uhrwerk funktionieren sonst bleibt alles stehen weil kein Vorrat  Autobauer halten z.B. Teile für 1-2 Produktionstage, oft nur noch für wenige Stunden auf Lager, wenn da bissl was stecken bleibt wirds kritisch, wenn das 1-2 Tage zu spät ist kannste die Fabrik anhalten. Deswegen sind solche Experimente doppelt und dreifach schädlich in der aktuellen Lage, vor 20 Jahren wäre das nur noch halb so schlimm für die Wirtschaft in vielen Branchen. 

Und wenn die Leute eines nicht mögen, dann ist es das wenn man denen Befehle und Verbote an den Kopf wirft die absolut nutzlos sind und sowieso alle verwirrt sind.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja klar und was machste dann am Wochenende? Alleine im Wald mit Kopfhörern tanzen?



Am PC sitzen, wie sonst auch.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wenn die Leute eines nicht mögen, dann ist es das wenn man denen Befehle und Verbote an den Kopf wirft die absolut nutzlos sind und sowieso alle verwirrt sind.


Du hast in deinem Leben bisher weder gearbeitet, noch gedient.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast in deinem Leben bisher weder gearbeitet, noch gedient.



Und was soll an gedient so toll sein?
Einen Apparat gefüttert der seit Ewigkeiten nur Geld kostet.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Jap und ich hab gehofft das ein Land wie unseres da etwas vernünftiger sein sollte und nicht am Rad dreht und das auch noch auf 16 verschiedene Arten weil jedes Land natürlich der Meinung ist, auf ne ganz besondere Weise am Rad drehen zu müssen.
> 
> Mein Fahrrad hab ich also in Sachsen-Anhalt in die Werkstatt gebracht weil Sachen der Meinung war, Fahrradwerkstätten machen wir mal dicht!
> 
> ...



Das alle Bundesländer irgendwas machen und keiner weiß, was wer überhaupt macht geht nicht nur mir und Dir auf den Keks, sondern auch den Leuten auf den Ämtern, die blicken auch nicht mehr durch und nutzen mittlerweile Google, Hörensagen und Bauchgefühl. Mir wurde heute vom Gesundheitsamt empfohlen, mich nicht testen zu lassen, weil es mich Geld kostet...so hält man die Infektionszahlen natürlich auch niedrig. Ich hab auch zu der guten Frau gesagt, das es eigentlich nix bringt, die Leute in Quarantäne zu schicken und es eigentlich keine Sau interessiert. Man sollte es unterstützen, wenn man sich schon freiwillig auf eigene Kosten testen lassen will, damit man die Quarantäne umgeht.
Das irgendwas gegen die Pandemie gemacht werden muss ist klar, aber das man sich fühlt, als wenn man von einem Kindergarten regiert wird ist auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was soll an gedient so toll sein?
> Einen Apparat gefüttert der seit Ewigkeiten nur Geld kostet.



Deine Aufzucht und Ausbildung (An deren Qualität oder Erfolg mir immer wieder Zweifel kommen ...) hat bisher auch nur Kosten verursacht und es ist vollkommen offen, ob sich diese Investition der Gesellschaft in dich jemals rentieren wird.

Mit Deutschlands größtem Trachtenverein ist es ganz ähnlich. Aber dieser ist, bis er hoffentlich nie gebraucht wird, wenigstens einer der größten Arbeitgeber - wie viele deutsche Unternehmen kennst du, die 178.000 Personen ausbilden und beschäftigen?

"Gott und den Soldaten ehrt man in den Zeiten der Not, und zwar nur dann. Doch ist die Not vorüber und die Zeit gewandelt, wird Gott halb vergessen und der Soldat schlecht behandelt."


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was soll an gedient so toll sein?
> Einen Apparat gefüttert der seit Ewigkeiten nur Geld kostet.


Die Arbeit wird natürlich gekonnt ignoriert und liegen gelassen.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast in deinem Leben bisher weder gearbeitet, noch gedient.



Ich arbeite schon lange, ganze 12 Jahre sinds die ich diversen Beschäftigungen nachging, überwiegend aber ohne Chef im Rücken, der einem sofort in den Nacken atmet. 
Und dienen - hab ich nicht, werde ich auch nicht, sonst wäre ich Butler geworden.. oder wie war das neumodisch, Personal Assistant?




Eckism schrieb:


> Das alle Bundesländer irgendwas machen und keiner weiß, was wer überhaupt macht geht nicht nur mir und Dir auf den Keks, sondern auch den Leuten auf den Ämtern, die blicken auch nicht mehr durch und nutzen mittlerweile Google, Hörensagen und Bauchgefühl. Mir wurde heute vom Gesundheitsamt empfohlen, mich nicht testen zu lassen, weil es mich Geld kostet...so hält man die Infektionszahlen natürlich auch niedrig. Ich hab auch zu der guten Frau gesagt, das es eigentlich nix bringt, die Leute in Quarantäne zu schicken und es eigentlich keine Sau interessiert. Man sollte es unterstützen, wenn man sich schon freiwillig auf eigene Kosten testen lassen will, damit man die Quarantäne umgeht.
> Das irgendwas gegen die Pandemie gemacht werden muss ist klar, aber das man sich fühlt, als wenn man von einem Kindergarten regiert wird ist auch nicht das wahre.



Naja die Ämter können sich alles gegenseitig in die Schuhe schieben und sonderlich effektiv waren sie auch vorher nicht, vor Corona. 
Klar ist eine mögliche Pandemie etwas worauf man sich nicht vorbereiten kann, aber wenigstens miteinander reden bevor man etwas tut - das ist doch möglich.
Und das bitte bis in die EU-Ebene, denn alle Länder hier hängen zusammen in einem Boot, eine Währung, eine Außengrenze, eine Handelszone und drölftausend Gesetze die EU-weit gelten. Da könnte man ja mal erwarten das die EU auch genug Eier in der Hose hat um die Mitgliedsstaaten an einen (virtuellen) Tisch zusammenbekommt und denen mal ordentlich in den Hintern tritt, sollten diese im Alleingang alles ruinieren wollen. Aber da scheint die EU leider zahnlos zu sein und macht absolut nichts. Selbst das öffnen der Grenzen am 1.7 wird überall anders geregelt - der eine will Tests, der andere nicht, der Dritte mag gerne ne Maske haben, der 4te öffnet schon 2 Wochen vorher, der 5te würde am liebsten erstmal dicht bleiben etc. 

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. fliegen wollen würde ab dem 1.7 - am Zielort wollen die nen frischen Test der nicht älter als 72h ist. Den hier zu bekommen ist ne halbe Questreihe, normal müsste das ja reichen wenn man im Krankenhaus kurz für 15min reinschnallt und sich testen lässt (vorausgesetzt keine Schlange da).
Die Airline hat KEINEN Plan ob es am Flughafen Schnelltests geben wird (am Zielflughafen schon, will aber vorher vor dem Abflug einen haben). Der Flughafen weiß auch von nichts und ist erstmal gnadenlos überlastet weil keiner hat einen Plan was fliegt, wohin und mit welchen Auflagen. 
Und jede verkackte Insel in Europa stellt eigene Regeln auf. Ja klar, kann sie auch, Autonomie und so, aber wenigstens bei dem Thema kann man ja zusammen einen Plan erarbeiten wie man vorgeht damit alle zufrieden sind und es einheitliche Regeln gibt für alle, sonst gibt es hinterher Chaos pur. 

Es sind 2 Wochen bis man fliegen darf und KEINER, aber auch wirklich KEINER hat einen Plan. Alles ist nicht erreichbar, da geht eher der Akku vom Smartphone auf 0 als da jemand rangeht. Man wird überall hin verwiesen, auf Emails antwortet man 2 Wochen lang (woohoo, gibt halt auch Leute die nicht erst in mehreren Monaten irgendwohin müssen). 

Kurz gesagt: Experimente an der eigenen Bevölkerung und der Wirtschaft. Und einige Länder setzen da noch einen drauf und mischen politische Experimente mit rein, genial! z.B. lokale Wahlen ohne Briefwahl aktuell - auch nicht die beste Lösung, gerade nicht wenn das in den USA passiert (denn da kann man sich wirklich anstecken, hier kaum).


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit Deutschlands größtem Trachtenverein ist es ganz ähnlich. Aber dieser ist, bis er hoffentlich nie gebraucht wird, wenigstens einer der größten Arbeitgeber - wie viele deutsche Unternehmen kennst du, die 178.000 Personen ausbilden und beschäftigen?


*Klugscheiß-Modus aktiviert*
178.000? Ne, kenne ich sonst keins.
Aber ich kenne eins mit über 600.000: Volkswagen.

Übrigens, glaube ich, dass das mehr sind: 178.000 war es vor ein paar Jahren schätze ich, inzwischen müssten es eher 200.000 sein. Konkret kenne ich jetzt aber auch keine genauen Zahlen. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich arbeite schon lange, ganze 12 Jahre sinds die ich diversen Beschäftigungen nachging, überwiegend aber ohne Chef im Rücken, der einem sofort in den Nacken atmet.


Kannste dem Neoliberalismus 'für danken.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> *Klugscheiß-Modus aktiviert*
> 178.000? Ne, kenne ich sonst keins.
> Aber ich kenne eins mit über 600.000: Volkswagen.



*aktiviert Über-Klugscheiß-Modus*

Volkswagen beschäftigt in Deutschland ca. 120.000 und weltweit ca. 200.000 Mitarbeiter.
Die Volkswagen *AG* beschäftigt weltweit sogar über 670.000 Mitarbeiter, davon über 250.000 in Deutschland.

Von letzteren allerdings derzeit 80.000 in Kurzarbeit ...


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2020)

cryon1c;10355963

Es sind 2 Wochen bis man fliegen darf und KEINER schrieb:
			
		

> Dann steh erstmal im Ausland und 2 Tage vor der Heimreise wird der Flug annuliert und es fühlt sich niemand verantwortlich.....WENN mal einer ans Telefon geht.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann steh erstmal im Ausland und 2 Tage vor der Heimreise wird der Flug annuliert und es fühlt sich niemand verantwortlich.....WENN mal einer ans Telefon geht.



Naja wenn ich im Ausland bin dann latsche ich zum Flughafen und nehme einen anderen Flug. Genug Finanzmittel sollte man eh haben für solche Fälle - niemand weiß was passieren kann.
Von einem anderen Land heimfliegen ist öfter einfacher als irgendwohin zu fliegen wo man nicht zuhause ist UND dann wieder zurück. Auch wenn man den Ort kennt und Leute vor Ort hat, so ist das immer noch aufwendiger.
Für alles andere gibts ne Versicherung.


----------



## Eckism (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich im Ausland bin dann latsche ich zum Flughafen und nehme einen anderen Flug. Genug Finanzmittel sollte man eh haben für solche Fälle - niemand weiß was passieren kann.
> Von einem anderen Land heimfliegen ist öfter einfacher als irgendwohin zu fliegen wo man nicht zuhause ist UND dann wieder zurück. Auch wenn man den Ort kennt und Leute vor Ort hat, so ist das immer noch aufwendiger.
> Für alles andere gibts ne Versicherung.



Wenn die Flugzeuge weniger werden, damit diese voll sind sind sie voll...der mittlere Sitz bleibt frei, also ist das Ding noch schneller "Voll", da kannste am Flughafen wie Rumpelstilzchen rumhüpfen.
Genügend Kaugummi und Zahnpasta im Handgepäck nicht vergessen, Irgendwann kann man dank Maskenpflicht seinen eigenen Atem nicht mehr riechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2020)

Es bleiben keine Sitze frei, die Flug-Lobby hat zusätzlich zu den Milliardengeschenken Vollbesetzung durchgeboxt. Man darf doch keine Rendite riskieren, so lange noch Menschenleben zum opfern übrig sind.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt merkwürdig, das der eine Landkreis nach einem negativen Abstrich die Quarantäne beendet und dem anderen Landkreis es völlig egal ist, was der Abstrich sagt.



Das ist halt das Problem mit der Übergabe der Verantwortung an die Kreise, das ich von Anfang an beschrieben habe: Die haben weder Ahnung noch Personal um sich um sinnvolle Maßnahmen zu kümmern. (Das war ja schon auf Länderebene eine Problem, wo teilweise dutzende Experten und mehrere Mitarbeiter nur dafür abgestellt wurden.) Entsprechend kommen jetzt nicht-sinnvolle Maßnahmen bei raus. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine Gefahr gibt, nur das deren Bannung jetzt von jedem einzelnen abhängt.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS:  Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn das Finanzamt dir in dieser Lage die 2 Wochen Aufschub nicht gewährt aber ist natürlich auch entscheidend, wie man in den Wald hineinruft.



Das Finanzamt hat einen allgemeinen Aufschub gegeben, der auch lange noch nicht abgelaufen ist. Sollte die Frist trotzdem noch jemand verfehlen, würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass "sorry, ich wollte ein paar Wochen Urlaub machen, habe null über die Konsequenzen nachgedacht und ich sehe auch nicht ein, warum ich meine Unterlagen direkt einreichen sollte, ohne dass ein Berater versucht, so viel wie möglich Geld vor der Allgemeinheit zurückzuhalten" DIE beste Begründung für Milde ist.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich finds halt komisch, das bei dem einen nach dem Abstrich alles erledigt ist und bei mir ist das egal, ob Test oder nicht.



Ersteres ist zumindest fälscher als letzteres. Ein einzelner Abstrich kann keine allgemeine Sicherheit bieten, dafür sind die Inkubationszeiten zu lang und unterschiedlich. Sowas kann man nur nehmen, um eine Infektion zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auszuschließen, aber wenn ein Zeitraum in Frage kommt, muss man mehrmals hintereinander testen, um sicher zu gehen. Dann könnte man die Quarantäne deutlich verkürzen. (Wobei 14 Tage ohnehin schon knapp für ganz ohen Test ist. Ich würde einen Test nach 10 Tagen akzeptieren, bis der ausgewertet ist, sind aber auch 14 rum.)
Was ein Test aber wirklich beschleunigen kann: Behandlungsmaßnahmen, falls du dich angesteckt hast. Aber das ist dein Bier.




Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist es ja, alle schreien Corona, sobald man Hustet oder schlecht Luft bekommt...es wird auf gar nix anderes mehr geschaut bzw. drüber nachgedacht.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Natürlich wurde in den letzten Monaten bei Lungenentzündungen immer direkt mit auf Corona getestet, weil das nun einmal einen drastisch anderen Umgang mit dem Patienten erfordert, aber zumindest in meinem Umfeld (wo es auch einen entsprechenden Fall gab), wurde alles andere natürlich auch geprüft. Warum sollte ein Arzt auch den Patienten verrecken lassen nach der Feststellung "kein Corona"? Ernste Erkrankungen der Lunge sind kein Spaß.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Was bleibt, dem, Hartz4?



Oder sich einen Job suchen?
Das ist jedenfalls die Auswahl, die man allen anderen vor den Latz knallt, wenn sie ihre Einkommen verlieren. Ich sehe nicht, wieso ausgerechnet DJs hier eine Sonderbehandlung verdient hätten. Wer der Meinung ist, dass HartzIV zu wenig ist, hatte 20 Jahre Zeit, sich für eine Erhöhrung einzusetzen. Aber solange es einen selbst nicht betrifft...



> Da hilft keine Soforthilfe, da gibt es 2 Lösungen - entweder Grundeinkommen für die Zeit einführen und das nicht zu knapp damit Leute nicht ihre Wohnungen, Versicherungen usw. verlieren



Steck deine Märchen wieder ein, Räumungen sind vorläufig nicht möglich, aber eine Stundung von Mitzahlungen sehr wohl. Und wer sich nicht zu fein für HartzIV ist, bekommt die Miete derzeit sogar ohne Limit ersetzt. Niemand verliert wegen Corona seine Mietwohnung.



> Auch die Gastro hatte massive Probleme weil Ostergeschäft direkt ermordet wurde und hinterher so viele Auflagen dazukamen das sich kaum jemand freiwillig dahin bewegt hat.



Strange. Vor Ostern haben "alle" noch sehensüchtigst nach Restaurantberufen gelechzt, die Schließung als die größte Katastrophe seit der Sintflut dargestellt. Und jetzt ist niemand bereit, kostendeckende Preise zu zahlen? Und Take Away funktioniert auch nicht? Irgendwie macht sich deine Welt wohl nicht, wie du sie gerne hättest...




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja klar, vollgestopfter Strand, vollgestopfter Doppeldecker auf Tour, Leute die sich schon im Hotel ab Mittag die Kante geben und alles anbaggern was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist usw.



Nur weil du keine anderen Formen von Urlaub kennst, heißt das nicht, dass man den Leuten, die dazu in der Lage sind, ihre Erholung verbieten muss.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder sich einen Job suchen?
> Das ist jedenfalls die Auswahl, die man allen anderen vor den Latz knallt, wenn sie ihre Einkommen verlieren. Ich sehe nicht, wieso ausgerechnet DJs hier eine Sonderbehandlung verdient hätten. Wer der Meinung ist, dass HartzIV zu wenig ist, hatte 20 Jahre Zeit, sich für eine Erhöhrung einzusetzen. Aber solange es einen selbst nicht betrifft...



Niemand sagt das sie sich nen anderen Job suchen sollen, die Kultur muss wieder leben, die Leute sollten also arbeiten dürfen und das zu 100% ohne irgendwelche Idiotie die sowieso nicht beim feiern funktioniert wo Leute sich besaufen sollen (denn nur so verdient das Nachtleben etwas, Eintritt deckt gerade mal die Kosten), wo auch mal Leute trifft aus allen Gebieten usw.
Aktuell bekommen DJs und Musiker eine Sonderbehandlung - während alle anderen arbeiten dürfen oder in Kurzarbeit stecken, dürfen die gar nicht auftreten - und das muss man ändern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steck deine Märchen wieder ein, Räumungen sind vorläufig nicht möglich, aber eine Stundung von Mitzahlungen sehr wohl. Und wer sich nicht zu fein für HartzIV ist, bekommt die Miete derzeit sogar ohne Limit ersetzt. Niemand verliert wegen Corona seine Mietwohnung.



Als ob es nur Mietwohnungen gibt. Und Hartz4 geht ja nicht nur um die Wohnung, selbst wenn die Miete gedeckt ist, so haben die Leute andere laufenden Kosten.
Viele haben auch Kredite laufen die gedeckt werden müssen - also ist regelmäßiges und vernünftiges Einkommen wichtig, die kann man nicht einfach mal so für n halbes Jahr kalt stellen.
Der Trend geht ja aktuell zum Eigentum, aber alles über Kredite finanziert, kaum jemand hat genug Mittel um das einfach so zu kaufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Strange. Vor Ostern haben "alle" noch sehensüchtigst nach Restaurantberufen gelechzt, die Schließung als die größte Katastrophe seit der Sintflut dargestellt. Und jetzt ist niemand bereit, kostendeckende Preise zu zahlen? Und Take Away funktioniert auch nicht? Irgendwie macht sich deine Welt wohl nicht, wie du sie gerne hättest...



Da hatten wir ja auch schlechtes Wetter zum Teil und die Leute wollten da ausgehen. Mittlerweile haben sie alles nach draußen verlagert dank 25-30°C usw. Alles was keinen Außenbereich in der Gastro hat, ist aktuell schlecht dran. Und Ostergeschäft ist massiv.
Natürlich geht es der Gastronomie nicht so ganz beschissen, aber die dämlichen Regeln mit Abstand, Maske und auch noch Daten hinterlassen treiben die Gäste woanders hin - die grillen lieber irgendwo.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur weil du keine anderen Formen von Urlaub kennst, heißt das nicht, dass man den Leuten, die dazu in der Lage sind, ihre Erholung verbieten muss.



Ich kenne andere Formen von Urlaub, aber auch da muss man erstmal HINKOMMEN.
Ich würde auch mit meinem MTB in den Urlaub fliegen und in kleineren Gruppen von 6-12 Ridern einfach mal die Berge unsicher machen etc. AAAAAAAAAAAAABER da kommste ohne Flieger nicht hin und aktuell ist es einfach unmöglich irgendwelche zuverlässigen Informationen zu bekommen. Bei mir brennts nicht, kann jederzeit Urlaub machen, aber die bescheuerte Regierung hat das bei mir schon im März versaut und macht das weiterhin. Die Deppen hab ich nicht dafür gewählt das sie einem das Leben so kompliziert machen wie es aktuell ist.

Und sonst ist meine Erholung einfach ne schöne Tour durch Nachtclubs und Konzerte und das ist mein Ausgleich zum rumsitzen am PC im Home Office. Und das ist seit mitte März komplett ausgefallen ohne Ersatz und es ist keine Besserung in Sicht - obwohl es kaum bis keine Neuinfektionen gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und sonst ist meine Erholung einfach ne schöne Tour durch Nachtclubs und Konzerte und das ist mein Ausgleich zum rumsitzen am PC im Home Office. Und das ist seit mitte März komplett ausgefallen ohne Ersatz und es ist keine Besserung in Sicht


Meine Güte, dir geht's ja echt beschissen.
Wo ist noch mal meine Violine - ach, die ist so klein, dass ich sie grad' nicht finden kann, sonst würd' ich dir echt ein Trauerlied darauf spielen.


cryon1c schrieb:


> - obwohl es kaum bis keine Neuinfektionen gibt.


Gehörst du eigentlich zu den Typen, die sich auch bei der Feuerwehr beschweren, wenn sie bei der Brandlöschung zu viel Wasser verwenden?


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juni 2020)

Nö, ich lebe einfach in einer Großstadt die einen (!) neuen Infektionsfall pro Woche gemeldet hat. Noch mal, Pandemie sieht anders aus. Tod, Zerstörung, Zombies usw. - fehlt alles, dafür haben wir absolute Langeweile und sehen zu wie z.B. die Kultur ins Klo gespült wird.
Selbst im verdammten Krieg gab es Kultur um die Moral der Leute oben zu halten, da kann man sich in friedlichen Zeiten ohne jegliche Gefahren auch mal was gönnen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Die Kultur ist jetzt halt online.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Als ob es nur Mietwohnungen gibt. Und Hartz4 geht ja nicht nur um die Wohnung, selbst wenn die Miete gedeckt ist, so haben die Leute andere laufenden Kosten.
> Viele haben auch Kredite laufen die gedeckt werden müssen - also ist regelmäßiges und vernünftiges Einkommen wichtig, die kann man nicht einfach mal so für n halbes Jahr kalt stellen.
> Der Trend geht ja aktuell zum Eigentum, aber alles über Kredite finanziert, kaum jemand hat genug Mittel um das einfach so zu kaufen.



Auch für die Kreditraten vom Haus kann man Wohngeld beantragen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mit meinem MTB in den Urlaub fliegen und in kleineren Gruppen von 6-12 Ridern einfach mal die Berge unsicher machen etc. AAAAAAAAAAAAABER da kommste ohne Flieger nicht hin und aktuell ist es einfach unmöglich irgendwelche zuverlässigen Informationen zu bekommen.



Wieso? Wäre mir neu, dass du ins Erzgebirge nen Flieger brauchst. Oder bis du so ein Trottel wie Merz, der überall mit dem Privatjet hinfliegt?


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

Diesmal wird es keine rückholaktionen geben oder ?  Also falls in Urlaubsort ne Infektion ausbricht, muss man selbst klarkommen und auf Reiseveranstalter hoffen? Oder habe ich mich verlesen


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nö, ich lebe einfach in einer Großstadt die einen (!) neuen Infektionsfall pro Woche gemeldet hat.


Sehr wahrschienlich weil gewisse Vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen wurden, damit das so ist. 
Oder, es in deinen Worten auszudrücken, _am Rad gedreht_ wurde.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, Pandemie sieht anders aus.


Kannst dich ja gerne mit promovierten Virologen und Epidemiologen darüber streiten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die deiner extremst wissenschaftlich fundierten Definition Beachtung schenken werden.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Tod, Zerstörung, Zombies usw. - fehlt alles,


Aha.
Da hat einer von gewissen "kulturellen" Einflüssen etwas zu viel abgekriegt...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst im verdammten Krieg gab es Kultur um die Moral der Leute oben zu halten, da kann man sich in friedlichen Zeiten ohne jegliche Gefahren auch mal was gönnen.


Das kannst du nichr ernsthaft vergleichen.
Im 2. WK gab es natürlich Shirley Temple und Co, welche die Menschen durch ihre Depression half. Aber Krieg ist was völlig anderes als eine Pandemie wie diese, welche gesundheitlich nur die Alten und Schwachen ernsthaft betrifft. Im Krieg traf es nämlich genau die gegenteilige Gruppe, die Jungen Gesunden. Und damals gab's auch noch kein Internet. Unterhaltung und Kultur ist heute so abrufbar wie nie zuvor. 
Schon interessant, dass sich ausgerechnet jemand, der im Home-Office arbeitet, sich darüber beschwert.^^


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Diesmal wird es keine rückholaktionen geben oder ? Also falls in Urlaubsort ne Infektion ausbricht, muss man selbst klarkommen und auf Reiseveranstalter hoffen? Oder habe ich mich verlesen



Nö gibt keine. 
Und die von der damaligen bekommen jetzt die Rechnung fürs Flugzeug.
Corona: Jetzt bekommen Urlauber ihre Rechnung fuer die Rueckholaktion - WELT


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was soll an gedient so toll sein?
> Einen Apparat gefüttert der seit Ewigkeiten nur Geld kostet.



Möchtest du auch den Rettungsdienst abschaffen nur weil du ihn noch nie gebraucht hast? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gehörst du eigentlich zu den Typen, die sich auch bei der Feuerwehr beschweren, wenn sie bei der Brandlöschung zu viel Wasser verwenden?


Ähm kein Witz, die Ausrüstung und Ausbildung der Feuerwehr wurde genau darauf hin optimiert wenig Wasser zu brauchen. 
Also klar bei der Menschenrettung interessiert es keinen was da für Wasserschäden sind, aber wenn nur was kleines brennt wärst du sicherlich unglaublich angepisst, wenn die halbe Bude nen Wasserschaden hat.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Er meinte wohl eher das: Wasserwerk will Feuerwehr bei Brandeinsatz das Wasser abstellen


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö gibt keine.
> Und die von der damaligen bekommen jetzt die Rechnung fürs Flugzeug.
> Corona: Jetzt bekommen Urlauber ihre Rechnung fuer die Rueckholaktion - WELT



Ist doch ok


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2020)

Tja nun. Was will man dazu noch sagen...: Corona: Polizei loest Trauerfeier auf


----------



## Slezer (18. Juni 2020)

Am 29.6 eröffnet bei uns das Freibad. Ich sehe die 2te welle schon kommen


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Am 29.6 eröffnet bei uns das Freibad. Ich sehe die 2te welle schon kommen




War schon 3x, passiert nix. Einfach nebeneinander legen, statt übereinander.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juni 2020)

Alles bei dem der Einlass limitiert wird, ist eher unproblematisch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du wirbst für Radikalität und willst den Leuten Dinge aufzwingen, auch wenn sie diese nicht wollen. So etwas nennt man Diktatur.


Ja ich will auch wieder FCKW und Asbest.


----------



## JePe (18. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Möchtest du auch den Rettungsdienst abschaffen nur weil du ihn noch nie gebraucht hast?



Er moechte grundsaetzlich fuer absolut gar nichts bezahlen, was ihm keinen unmittelbaren und exklusiven Vorteil bringt.

Insoweit: korrekt.

EDIT: Typo gefixt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja ich will auch wieder FCKW und Asbest.



Wobei die Abschaffung von Asbest aus gesundheitlichen Gründen für alle sinnvoll war, die von FCKW war nicht erforderlich, einfach richtig damit umgehen uns es wäre kein Problem und wir hätten bessere Kühlgeräte.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei die Abschaffung von Asbest aus gesundheitlichen Gründen für alle sinnvoll war, die von FCKW war nicht erforderlich, einfach richtig damit umgehen uns es wäre kein Problem und wir hätten bessere Kühlgeräte.



Nein FCKW ist Umweltschädlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein FCKW ist Umweltschädlich.



Es zerstört die Ozonschicht, wenn es austritt.
Bleibt es im Kühlschrank ist es völlig unschädlich.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2020)

Naja, FCKW war damals auch in so gut wie jeder Sprühdose drin und wurde in die Luft geballert. Ich kann mich heute noch gut an die aufgedruckten Sticker mit "FCKW frei"  erinnern (ist heute selbstverständlich und wird gar nicht erwähnt). In Kühlschränken wurde es IMHO erst viel später verboten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es zerstört die Ozonschicht, wenn es austritt.
> Bleibt es im Kühlschrank ist es völlig unschädlich.



Darum verkaufen die auch so gern Vollautomatische Sturmgewehre in den USA ohne Bedenken, schließlich töten Menschen andere Menschen und nicht die Waffen. 

Diese Logik ist auch super auf AKW's übertragbar. Die sind ja auch sicher, solang sie sicher sind.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2020)

Eine Atombombe ist auch nicht gefährlich, solange sie nicht gezündet wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

Viel trauriger empfinde ich, dass er diese Argumente offenbar wirklich aus Überzeugung bringt aber dahinter die Logik eines Vorschulkindes steckt.

Da hab ich ja schon aufwendigere Trollbeiträge gesehen, die waren sogar noch witzig dazu.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Viel trauriger empfinde ich, dass er diese Argumente offenbar wirklich aus Überzeugung bringt aber dahinter die Logik eines Vorschulkindes steckt.



Er spielt sich auch so auf, als würde er das große Geld verdienen, dabei geht er wirklich noch zur Schule.



BTT:
Neue Corona-Faelle: Neuseeland nicht mehr coronafrei | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es zerstört die Ozonschicht, wenn es austritt.
> Bleibt es im Kühlschrank ist es völlig unschädlich.



Und die Kühlmittel mit FCKW bleiben natürlich _auf ewig_ (tm) im Kühlschrank, weil dieser bekanntlich auch ewig in Betrieb bleibt. 

Nein, eben nicht.
Ich weiß, dass ist schwer verständlich für jeden, der nicht weiter denken kann, als sein Arm lang ist, aber ... Selbst heute, ein Vierteljahrhundert nach dem Verbot, werden noch FCKW durch unsachgemäße Entsorgung von Altgeräten- und Materialien frei.
Die weitere massenhafte Verwendung hätte _den jetzt noch nicht erreichten_ Zeitpunkt des Ausstiegs noch weiter hinaus geschoben.

Noch einmal zum Mitdenken: Noch heute gelangen FCKW aus Geräten und Materialien in die Atmosphäre, als du noch Quark im Schaufenster warst oder sogar deine Eltern sich noch Pickel rausgedrückt haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Viel trauriger empfinde ich, dass er diese Argumente offenbar wirklich aus Überzeugung bringt aber dahinter die Logik eines Vorschulkindes steckt.
> 
> Da hab ich ja schon aufwendigere Trollbeiträge gesehen, die waren sogar noch witzig dazu.



Auf pcgh forum nichts neues ,

 aber letzter Zeit wird es schlimmer, was da für Gestalten unterwegs sind.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corona-Faelle in Fleischfabrik : Eltern und Lehrer wuetend auf Toennies  | tagesschau.de

Die Eltern fordern nun auch das Unternehmen auf, den Lohnausfall zu übernehmen. So muss es sein. Wer den Schaden verursachtet, haftet auch.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2020)

Ist das Plakat der Dame Absicht oder unfreiwillig komisch?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Wieso?


----------



## Slezer (18. Juni 2020)

Ich kann nicht auf Fleisch verzichten^^

In ba-wü machen bald die Grundschulen auf. Ich sehe die 2te Welle kommen


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sehr wahrschienlich weil gewisse Vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen wurden, damit das so ist.
> Oder, es in deinen Worten auszudrücken, _am Rad gedreht_ wurde.



Nicht deswegen. Es gab hier kaum Fälle und die Leute sind vernünftig. Das hat mit den Maßnahmen wenig zu tun, denn hier waren immer Grüppchen in Parks und die Leute haben sich immer getroffen etc. Trotz Ausgehbeschränkungen am Anfang (die sowieso hirnlos waren und nur Bayern und Sachsen die durchgeprügelt hat). 
Fakt ist das die Regeln sich nicht an die Zahlen orientieren sondern einfach so dahingeklatscht werden und das pisst Leute natürlich an.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja gerne mit promovierten Virologen und Epidemiologen darüber streiten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die deiner extremst wissenschaftlich fundierten Definition Beachtung schenken werden.



Wozu streiten. Wenn eine Region kaum betroffen ist, dann ist sie kaum betroffen. Zahlen haben wir. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha.
> Da hat einer von gewissen "kulturellen" Einflüssen etwas zu viel abgekriegt...



Lul es gibt keine Gefahr hier, alles ist wie immer, nur das diverse Sachen verboten werden obwohl es kaum Gründe dafür gibt. 
Wir sind nicht im Krieg um uns zu verstecken, es gibt auch keine Zombieapokalypse oder Aliens hier, trotzdem wird am Rad gedreht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das kannst du nichr ernsthaft vergleichen.
> Im 2. WK gab es natürlich Shirley Temple und Co, welche die Menschen durch ihre Depression half. Aber Krieg ist was völlig anderes als eine Pandemie wie diese, welche gesundheitlich nur die Alten und Schwachen ernsthaft betrifft. Im Krieg traf es nämlich genau die gegenteilige Gruppe, die Jungen Gesunden. Und damals gab's auch noch kein Internet. Unterhaltung und Kultur ist heute so abrufbar wie nie zuvor.
> Schon interessant, dass sich ausgerechnet jemand, der im Home-Office arbeitet, sich darüber beschwert.^^



Doch, man kann das ernsthaft vergleichen. Menschen brauchen Kultur, gerade in schwierigen Situationen, das hilft die psychische Gesundheit stabil zu halten und eben durch die schweren Zeiten zu kommen. 
Unterhaltung und Kultur besteht aber NICHT nur aus dem was auf dem Bildschirm flimmert. Der ganze Sinn davon ist ja das diese vor Ort ist, das man sie spürt, die Atmosphäre von einem Kino oder einem Konzert kriegste nicht ins Wohnzimmer, schon gar nicht in ein normales Wohnzimmer in ner Wohnung wo dir die angepissten Nachbarn aufs Dach steigen wenn du mal lauter machst (zurecht). Auf Messen oder irgendwelche Gipfel kann man ja verzichten, aber nicht auf das gesamte Kulturangebot ausgenommen Statuen die irgendwo rumstehen... 
Genau WEIL ich im Home Office arbeite und meine Kollegen, Kunden und alles andere nur auf dem Bildschirm sehe und in Kopfhörern höre, brauche ich den Ausgleich beim ausgehen. Und das heißt nicht alleine durch den Wald zu radeln sondern eben alle Kontakte zu haben und mit denen gemeinsam (!) die Kultur genießen - die man sonst nicht trifft. 

Ich werde davon natürlich nicht durchdrehen wenns jetzt noch n halbes Jahr nichts gibt, aber das ist der letzte Bereich der geschlossen werden sollte, nicht der erste... Speziell wenn man den Leuten sonstige Freiheiten wegnimmt - das sie z.B. sich nicht mehr frei bewegen können in der EU und ihren Urlaub auf Balkonien verbringen müssen obwohl eine Reise bezahlt ist usw. 
Die Pandemie hat sich als wesentlich ungefährlicher erwiesen als am Anfang erwartet oder im Vergleich mit anderen SARS-Viren, trotzdem wird massive Panik geschoben und wir werfen alles über Bord was wir uns erarbeitet haben an Freiheiten und Rechten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht im Krieg um uns zu verstecken, es gibt auch keine Zombieapokalypse oder Aliens hier, trotzdem wird am Rad gedreht.



Wie du aber belegst, gibt es aber genügend Vollidioten, die zu blöd sind sich freiwillig an einfachste Regeln zu halten, die jedes Kind versteht. 
Da helfen dann nur gesetzliche Regelungen und ordentliche Geld bzw. Haftstrafen.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

Ach, das ist aber auch eine gemeine Firma, da schließen die Schulen und Kitas aber arbeiten einfach weiter. 

Sind die Einrichtungen da jetzt alle in privater Hand von Tönnies oder hätte man doch besser vorm eigenen Rathaus demonstrieren sollen?

Ich versteh die Leute nicht mehr, da wird für den gesamten Landkreis eine Regelung getroffen und stehen sich vor einzelnen Firmen die Füße platt und demonstrieren für Schulen und Kitas. Kann man sein Anliegen nicht einfach dort vorbringen, wo es auch Gehör findet?

Es wäre sogar denkbar, das bei Tönnies auch Elternteile arbeiten, die mit der Situation selbst ein großes Problem haben. 
Aber gut, der Mob hat seine Schuldigen gefunden, Tönnies macht die Schulen dicht. 

PS: Bei uns treffen sich die Kulturgenießer nach wie vor regelmäßig vorm Netto, bei Bedarf vermittel ich da gern.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Da dort aufgrund der kriminell schlechten Arbeitsbedinungen und Hygieneverstößen so ein großer Ausbruch möglich war hätte man direkt auf umgestimmte Zeit das Ding dicht machen müssen. 
Das wäre bei jeder Pommesbude so passiert. Da hätte ein großes Schild von dem Gesundheitsamt an der Tür geklebt.

Bei so einer Gammelfleischproduktion ist das einfach nur extrem unverantwortlich.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

Und schuld waren bestimmt wieder die Rumänen und bulgaren    ...nicht


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Da sollten die Eltern wirklich eine Petition machen, die Gammelfleischbude Tönnies dauerhaft dicht zu machen. Die nötigen Unterschriften bekommen die wohl recht schnell zusammen.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sollten die Eltern wirklich eine Petition machen, die Gammelfleischbude Tönnies dauerhaft dicht zu machen. Die nötigen Unterschriften bekommen die wohl recht schnell zusammen.




Vielleicht sollte man erstmal die Politiker im Landkreis zur Rede stellen, weshalb man diese künstlich aufgeheizte Stimmung überhaupt erst schafft. Wenn man alle Mittel gehabt hätte den weiteren Betrieb zu untersagen, wieso geschieht genau dies nicht?

Wenn der Betrieb offiziell weiterlaufen darf, MÜSSEN die dort weiterarbeiten, es soll wohl auch in dieser Branche Verträge geben, die zu erfüllen sind oder man hat Einbußen. Der Zwickmühle entkommt man doch nur durch behördliche Maßnahmen und Anordnungen.

Das ist doch echt nicht so komplex.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Angeblich sollen die erst am Freitag schließen. 

Mit so einer Petition kann man den nötigen Druck aufbauen, dass die nie wieder aufmachen.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie du aber belegst, gibt es aber genügend Vollidioten, die zu blöd sind sich freiwillig an einfachste Regeln zu halten, die jedes Kind versteht.
> Da helfen dann nur gesetzliche Regelungen und ordentliche Geld bzw. Haftstrafen.



Na eben nicht, wie man das auch am Beispiel Schweden sieht. 
Dort hat man den Leuten wesentlich weniger Regeln und Verbote reingedrückt und das Land ist richtig gut weggekommen.
Ja jetzt kommt das Argument viele Todesopfer gemessen an der Zahl der Infizierten oder an der Einwohnerzahl blah - die meisten toten gab es in Altersheimen (und das nicht nur in Schweden) - ja DIE hätte man schützen sollen - unter anderem das Personal vor Ort unterbringen damit die nicht überall rumeiern und alles nötige liefern lassen und keine Besuche für ne Weile. Das wissen die jetzt auch, jeder hat kleine Fehler gemacht, aber dort ist wenigstens die Bevölkerung nicht so angepisst wie überall sonst wo es deutlich härtere Eingriffe in die Freiheiten usw. gab.

Das hindert die Amerikaner auch nicht massiv zu demonstrieren z.B. - obwohl sie hohe Zahlen von Infektionen haben und entsprechend auch tote dadurch. Viren gehören zum Leben genau so wie das Risiko von nem Autounfall oder das man in der Badewanne unglücklich ausrutscht, aber hier wird massiv übertrieben anstatt die wirklich gefährdeten Personen zu schützen und dem Rest nicht auf den Sack zu gehen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht deswegen. Es gab hier kaum Fälle und die Leute sind vernünftig. Das hat mit den Maßnahmen wenig zu tun, denn hier waren immer Grüppchen in Parks und die Leute haben sich immer getroffen etc. Trotz Ausgehbeschränkungen am Anfang (die sowieso hirnlos waren und nur Bayern und Sachsen die durchgeprügelt hat).
> Fakt ist das die Regeln sich nicht an die Zahlen orientieren sondern einfach so dahingeklatscht werden und das pisst Leute natürlich an.


Sag' das mal den Leuten in Göttingen. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Wozu streiten. Wenn eine Region kaum betroffen ist, dann ist sie kaum betroffen. Zahlen haben wir.


Wikipedia, gleich der erste Satz:


> Als Pandemie wird eine *länder- und kontinentübergreifende* Ausbreitung einer Krankheit beim Menschen bezeichnet, im engeren Sinn die Ausbreitung einer Infektionskrankheit. Im Unterschied zur Epidemie ist eine Pandemie *örtlich nicht beschränkt*, es kann aber auch bei Pandemien Gebiete geben, die nicht von der Krankheit betroffen werden.


Was man dir immer alles vorkauen muss.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Lul es gibt keine Gefahr hier, alles ist wie immer, nur das diverse Sachen verboten werden obwohl es kaum Gründe dafür gibt.
> Wir sind nicht im Krieg um uns zu verstecken, es gibt auch keine Zombieapokalypse oder Aliens hier, trotzdem wird am Rad gedreht.


Natürlich gibt es eine Gefahr. Betrifft halt nur dich nicht, da du gesundheitlich keine Probleme hast und auch nicht über 50/60 bist.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Doch, man kann das ernsthaft vergleichen.


Nein, kann man nicht.
In Kriegszeiten konntest du als wehrtauglicher Mann jederzeit eingezogen werden. Wurdest du an die Front geschickt, war die Wahrscheinlichkeit, deine Familie und Freunde nie mehr wiederzusehen, nicht gerade gering. Die Wirtschaft war vorwiegend auf die Rüstungsindustrie ausgerichtet und in den Großstädten konntest du praktisch jederzeit Opfer eines Bombenangriffes werden. "Kultur" und Unterhaltung (stark gemischt mit Propaganda) war damals notwendig, damit die Bevölkerung nicht völlig durchdreht. Es war aber auch stets eine konkrete Bedrohungslage, für fast jeden.

Die Bedrohung durch COVID-19 ist nunmal ziemlich imaginär. Es betrifft nur eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe, aber da wir ja schließlich eine Solidargemeinschaft sind (oder besser sein sollten) müssen wir dafür sorgen, dass die Opfer unter dieser Gruppe so gering wie möglich gehalten wird. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Menschen brauchen Kultur, gerade in schwierigen Situationen, das hilft die psychische Gesundheit stabil zu halten und eben durch die schweren Zeiten zu kommen.


Ja, die Zeiten gerade sind schon verdammt schwer.
Kein Kino mehr, kein hemmungsloses Besaufen am Wochenende in Discos oder auf Partys, keine oder eingeschränkte Restaurantbesuche, Maskenpflicht beim Einkaufen und beim Friseur...
Meine Güte - dagegen führten die Menschen im 2. WK ja ein echtes Luxusleben. Besonders die in Dresden, London oder Tokyo...



cryon1c schrieb:


> in ner Wohnung wo dir die angepissten Nachbarn aufs Dach steigen wenn du mal lauter machst (zurecht). Auf Messen oder irgendwelche Gipfel kann man ja verzichten, aber nicht auf das gesamte Kulturangebot ausgenommen Statuen die irgendwo rumstehen...


Es gibt 'ne Menge Leute, 'ne ganze Menge in dieser Welt, die würden um die Probleme die du hast, vermutlich betteln...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit so einer Petition kann man den nötigen Druck aufbauen, dass die nie wieder aufmachen.



Das wird der Region enormen Aufwind bringen. Müssen bei dir auch benutze Krankenhausbetten verbrannt werden? 

Den Betrieb für immer zu schließen ist überhaupt keine Lösung, sondern dient nur dazu Fakten zu verschweigen oder Ermittlungen gar nicht mehr anstellen zu können. Beides aktuell überhaupt nicht hilfreich.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na eben nicht, wie man das auch am Beispiel Schweden sieht.
> Dort hat man den Leuten wesentlich weniger Regeln und Verbote reingedrückt und das Land ist richtig gut weggekommen.



Wo ist Schweden gut wegekommen??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hindert die Amerikaner auch nicht massiv zu demonstrieren z.B. - obwohl sie hohe Zahlen von Infektionen haben und entsprechend auch tote dadurch. Viren gehören zum Leben genau so wie das Risiko von nem Autounfall oder das man in der Badewanne unglücklich ausrutscht, aber hier wird massiv übertrieben anstatt die wirklich gefährdeten Personen zu schützen und dem Rest nicht auf den Sack zu gehen.



Bist du so blöd oder tust du nur so?

Die Leute in den USA und Brasilien demonstrieren nicht obwohl es so hohe Infektionszahlen gibt, sondern *WEIL ES SO HOHE INFEKTIONSZAHLEN GIBT*. 
Und die Faschisten ganz oben nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. 
Demos gegen rechtsextremen Praesidenten : 
    Warum Bolsonaro Brasiliens Fussballfans fuerchtet

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Und im Gegensatz zu hirnlosen Nazis sind die Leute auf diesen Demos auch in der Lage Masken zu tragen. 


			
				https://www.zeit.de/sport/2020-06/brasilien-coronavirus-proteste-jair-bolsonaro-fussballfans schrieb:
			
		

> An einem Samstag im Mai entrollen 47 junge Männer vor São Paulos berühmtem Kunstmuseum MASP ein schwarzes Transparent. "Wir sind Demokratie!", steht in weißen Lettern darauf, die Gruppe reckt die Fäuste, macht Fotos und geht wieder nach Hause. *Alle tragen Atemschutzmasken.*


Mittlerweile ist sogar der Strand der Copacabana zum Friedhof geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corona-Proteste in Brasilien: Graeber an der Copacabana | tagesschau.de


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo ist Schweden gut wegekommen??



Bei Leuten die den Dreisatz nicht beherrschen. Also ein rein mathematisches Problem.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

Altenpflege in Schweden ist sehr schlecht wurde viel privatisiert und freie Markt überlassen a la cyron1c und DJkuhpisse wirtschaftsliberalismus 


Die meisten hätten kein krankengeld gekriegt wen die von Arbeit fernblieben und ihre Kollegen und die Bewohner  wollten die auch nicht sitzen lassen.
(Hab schon paar mal verlinkt) 

Aber  gut wie du zur den gesundheitlich schwachen in unser Gesellschaft stehst.


Dir geht das ja am popaz vorbei, hast ja damit nichts zutun  so wie ich


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieso?



Lies dir den Text noch mal genau durch


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

Frage mich ob es in Brasilien und USA dieses Jahr noch abflachen wird


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich ob es in Brasilien und USA dieses Jahr noch abflachen wird



Aktuell ist davon noch nichts zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hindert die Amerikaner auch nicht massiv zu demonstrieren z.B. - obwohl sie hohe Zahlen von Infektionen haben und entsprechend auch tote dadurch. Viren gehören zum Leben genau so wie das Risiko von nem Autounfall oder das man in der Badewanne unglücklich ausrutscht, aber hier wird massiv übertrieben anstatt die wirklich gefährdeten Personen zu schützen und dem Rest nicht auf den Sack zu gehen.



Aber man kann durch staatliches Eingreifen das Risiko mindern.
Nicht ohne Grund gibt es Gurtpflicht oder Helmpflicht.
Und Ampeln helfen im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2020)

DKK du hast schon gelesen, dass das da am Strand keine echten Gräber sind oder?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Es geht ums Foto.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na eben nicht, wie man das auch am Beispiel Schweden sieht.
> Dort hat man den Leuten wesentlich weniger Regeln und Verbote reingedrückt und das Land ist richtig gut weggekommen.



RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Quarantaene bei Einreisen nach Deutschland
Ja, richtig gut... ist das einzige Land in Europa mit einer Neuinfiziertenquote >50/100.000 Einwohnern. 
Schweden, das Land mit mehr Neuinfizierten in den letzten 14 Tagen - mehr als 14 andere Länder (edith weil zu dumm für Mathe).
https://twitter.com/OlafGersemann/status/1273153403909095424

Ob das Land richtig gut wegkommt und ob wir ggf. zu früh aufgemacht haben, all das sehen wir wenn COVID wirklich vorbei ist. Aktuell ist Schweden DER Verlierer in Europa, ohne jeden Zweifel.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hindert die Amerikaner auch nicht massiv zu demonstrieren z.B. - obwohl sie hohe Zahlen von Infektionen haben und entsprechend auch tote dadurch. Viren gehören zum Leben genau so wie das Risiko von nem Autounfall oder das man in der Badewanne unglücklich ausrutscht, aber hier wird massiv übertrieben anstatt die wirklich gefährdeten Personen zu schützen und dem Rest nicht auf den Sack zu gehen.



Du siehst doch in welchen Ländern garnichts reguliert wurde, bzw. die den Weg gehen den du vorschlägst.
KEINEM dieser Länder gehts aktuell gut, keinem. Brasilien - geht unter. Die USA? Kriegen das Ding nicht unter Kontrolle. Dass die Amis grade demonstrieren ist garnichtmal so unverständlich. Rassismus tötet Schwarze, Covid tötet Schwarze - hauptsächlich dank der Strukturen in den USA. Ob das gutgeht sehen wir in 2-3 Wochen wenn die Inkubationszeiten rum sind und Demonstranten die sich ggf. infiziert haben das weiter gestreut haben.#

Egal welchen Maßstab man anlegen will, Deutschland ist bislang extrem gut durch diese Krise gekommen.

Edith

Ich kotz mich mal aus, wegen gesundem Menschenverstand und so.

Wir wohnen im Moment in der Nähe eines Sees, eines Naturschutzgebietes quasi. Schöner See, kann man rumlaufen, mit dem Fahrrad fahren, Angeln - wenn man die Genehmigung hat - und im Gras liegen.
Es gibt so 2-3 Sachen zu beachten, ggf. den Müll in die dafür bereitgestellten Eimer werfen, zudem herrscht, weil Naturschutzgebiet - Schwimmverbot und Hunde müssen während der Brutzeit an der Leine geführt werden.
Das ist nix außergewöhnliches, nix sonderlich einschränkendes, wir sind doch alle für Naturschutz, das sollte doch drin sein.

Am Arsch. Neben badenden Kiddies gibts dort die Rentner-FKK-Bade-Fraktion, die Mittelklasse Typ Uniabschluss mit Familie Badefraktion, dort lässt der Assi und der Direktor den Hund quer durch den Wald rennen, dort liegt an jedem Liegeplatz Müll rum, obwohl die Mülleimer teilweise nur 2 Meter entfernt stehen.

Wir sind eine Arschlochgesellschaft geworden, jeder nur ich ich ich und kein bisschen Verstand mehr für das was richtig und anständig ist. Wenn wir das nicht mal an einem dämlichen See im Naturschutzgebiet hinbekommen unsere mitgebrachten Bierflaschen in den Müll zu schmeißen, wie willst du dann diesem Bevölkerungsquerschnitt vertrauen mit einer Pandemie vernünftig umzugehen? 
Aktuell ist das aller ALLER wichtigste für die Deutschen: Der Sommerurlaub, oh mein Gott. Können wir dieses Jahr denn überhaupt verreisen... Da bin ich WIRKLICH froh, dass wir Politiker haben die zumindest erkannt haben dass wir Regelungen UND deren Durchsetzung brauchen weil es sonst nicht funktioniert.

Das ist nicht perfekt, aber mein See zeigt wie Regelungen OHNE Durchsetzung eingehalten werden.
Fun Fact: Wenn Leute im See baden obwohl dort gerade die Frösche laichen und sich drüber aufregen dass in Brasilien die Regenwälder brennen, darf man dann mal Bildungsschellen verteilen?


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Quarantaene bei Einreisen nach Deutschland
> Ja, richtig gut... ist das einzige Land in Europa mit einer Neuinfiziertenquote >50/100.000 Einwohnern.
> Schweden, das Land mit mehr Neuinfizierten in den letzten 14 Tagen - als der Rest der EU ZUSAMMEN.
> https://twitter.com/OlafGersemann/status/1273153403909095424
> ...



Die Dänen, Norweger, finnen lassen gar keine Schweden mehr rein 
--------

Wieviele alte Menschen sind in Finnland und Norwegen verstorben?

Oh Woah denen waren wohl ihre gesundheitlich schwachen net so egal gewesen


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Schweden, das Land mit mehr Neuinfizierten in den letzten 14 Tagen - als der Rest der EU ZUSAMMEN.
> https://twitter.com/OlafGersemann/status/1273153403909095424



Nicht ganz. Da sind nur 18 (+ Schweiz) von 27 Ländern  aufgelistet. 
Gut das wir die Britten los sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Da sind nur 18 (+ Schweiz) von 27 Ländern  aufgelistet.
> Gut das wir die Britten los sind.



Durch brexit haben die ja viel Personal verloren und 97 Prozent Bewerber Rückgang aus dem Ausland, dann sollen die bald auch noch eine Gebühr bezahlen damit die für britische Gesundheitsystem arbeiten dürfen.


Aber die Welt hat ja gesehen wie es um deren Gesundheitsystem bestellt ist , also gehen bestimmt noch einige von dort  weg und die leute aus dem Ausland machen einen Bogen drum


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Die wollten doch keine ausländischen Arbeiter mehr.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Den Betrieb für immer zu schließen ist überhaupt keine Lösung, sondern dient nur dazu Fakten zu verschweigen oder Ermittlungen gar nicht mehr anstellen zu können. Beides aktuell überhaupt nicht hilfreich.



Nur weil der Betrieb untersagt wird, lösen sich die Verantwortlichen nicht in Luft auf. Die kann man schon noch zur Verantwortung ziehen.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Da sind nur 18 (+ Schweiz) von 27 Ländern  aufgelistet.
> Gut das wir die Britten los sind.



Danke - habs verbessert.

Die Briten, dasselbe - wir brauchen keinen Lockdown - naja vllt ein wenig.
Wir brauchen keine Quarantäneverordnung - naja gut, machen wir eine während der Rest von Europa aufmacht.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich ob es in Brasilien und USA dieses Jahr noch abflachen wird



Und vor allem,was wenn nicht und dort nach den Gesundheitssystemen die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbricht? 

Was das wohl für den Rest der Welt bedeuten würde.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die wollten doch keine ausländischen Arbeiter mehr.



Ja Bsp die Polen, die können gerne herkommen, aber dafür müssen wir was bieten, hier läuft mit Arbeitsbedienungen auch nicht Top. 


Aber in Deutschland gibt es 200 000 ex krankenpfleger , würde die Pflege sich mal verbessern, würde bestimmt ein Teil wieder zurückkommen


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil sie auf Fleisch "verziechten" möchte und gleichzeitig für bessere Bildung protestiert. 

Aber in other news und direkt bei mir um die Ecke, ein paar hundert Meter Luftlinie: 100 Corona-Faelle: Goettinger Hochhaus in Quarantaene | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Braunschweig


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Weil sie auf Fleisch "verziechten" möchte und gleichzeitig auf mehr Bildung pocht.



Na mit Bildung wäre der Fehler nicht passiert. 
War mir aber beim kurzen Blick aufs Bild auch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und vor allem,was wenn nicht und dort nach den Gesundheitssystemen die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbricht?
> 
> Was das wohl für den Rest der Welt bedeuten würde.



Darauf Hoffen das die Amis ihre Atomwaffen sichern, aber soweit kommt bestimmt nicht  



Aber heftig das da bewaffnete Milizen rumlümmeln, glaub bei eine demo oder so haben die wohl rumgeschossen

USA-Proteste eskalieren wieder: Statuen-Sturz - &#8222;Miliz&#8220; schiesst Demonstranten an | Politik


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Darauf Hoffen das die Amis ihre Atomwaffen sichern, aber soweit kommt bestimmt nicht



Soweit ich weiß hat Trump den Koffer. Schlimmer kann es nicht kommen. 
Donald Trump: Das Problem mit den Nuklear-Codes - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Slezer (18. Juni 2020)

Bist ziemlich gut informiert wer welchen Koffer hat. Not bad


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Bist ziemlich gut informiert wer welchen Koffer hat. Not bad



Ich wäre bei Trump nicht sicher, ob er immer weiß, wo genau er den Koffer hat, aber streng nach Protokoll ist ihm dieser nach Amtsantritt auszuhändigen. Also wird er ihn auch haben.

Zum Glück enthält der Koffer jedoch keinen roten Knopf, sondern lediglich Pläne - und Codelisten, mit denen sich der Präsident identifizieren kann, wenn er die Ausführung dieser oder jener Pläne anordnet. Da sind noch genug Ausführende dazwischen, die prüfen können, ob das Ganze irgend einen Sinn ergibt oder ob Donnie nur mal wieder eine bestenfalls halbwahre Newsmeldung von Fox gesehen (und selbst diese noch falsch verstanden) hat ...


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zum Glück enthält der Koffer jedoch keinen roten Knopf, sondern lediglich Pläne - und Codelisten, mit denen sich der Präsident identifizieren kann, wenn er die Ausführung dieser oder jener Pläne anordnet. Da sind noch genug Ausführende dazwischen, die prüfen können, ob das Ganze irgend einen Sinn ergibt oder ob Donnie nur mal wieder eine bestenfalls halbwahre Newsmeldung von Fox gesehen (und selbst diese noch falsch verstanden) hat ...



The Doomsday Machine: Confessions of a Nuclear War Planner: Amazon.de: Ellsberg, Daniel: Fremdsprachige Buecher
Empfehle ich mal zu lesen, nur um ein Verständnis zu bekommen, was in diesem Apparat so abging und warum manche Denkweisen heute noch anhalten. Alternativ, als Addendum auch The Dead Hand: The Untold Story of the Cold War Arms Race and Its Dangerous Legacy: Amazon.de: Hoffman, David: Fremdsprachige Buecher wobei das andere Aspekte beleuchtet.

Und nein, rationale Entscheidungsketten & der Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen ergänzen sich leider nicht, sie schließen sich eher aus.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zum Glück enthält der Koffer jedoch keinen roten Knopf, sondern lediglich Pläne - und Codelisten, mit denen sich der Präsident identifizieren kann, wenn er die Ausführung dieser oder jener Pläne anordnet. Da sind noch genug Ausführende dazwischen, die prüfen können, ob das Ganze irgend einen Sinn ergibt oder ob Donnie nur mal wieder eine bestenfalls halbwahre Newsmeldung von Fox gesehen (und selbst diese noch falsch verstanden) hat ...



Leider nicht. In dem verlinkten Artikel steht, dass da keiner ein Veto einlegen kann, wenn Trump es schaft den richtigen Code vorzulesen.
Donald Trump: Das Problem mit den Nuklear-Codes - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Slezer (18. Juni 2020)

Und ihr schiebt deshalb nun eine welle? Ist doch egal


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm kein Witz, die Ausrüstung und Ausbildung der Feuerwehr wurde genau darauf hin optimiert wenig Wasser zu brauchen.
> Also klar bei der Menschenrettung interessiert es keinen was da für Wasserschäden sind, aber wenn nur was kleines brennt wärst du sicherlich unglaublich angepisst, wenn die halbe Bude nen Wasserschaden hat.


Dürfte wohl eher den Grund haben, dass man nicht immer und überall Unmengen an Wasser zur Verfügung hat. Vorallem Angesichts der Trockenheit der letzten Jahre.



keinnick schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Leider nicht. In dem verlinkten Artikel steht, dass da keiner ein Veto einlegen kann, wenn Trump es schaft den richtigen Code vorzulesen.
> Donald Trump: Das Problem mit den Nuklear-Codes - DER SPIEGEL



Wer redet denn von einem Vetorecht? Es genügt, wenn die Ausführenden den Unsinn (oder Irrsinn) eines Befehls solcher Tragweite erkennen.
Es sind immer noch Menschen, die entscheiden müssen, ob sie einem derart endgültigen Befehl ausführen wollen. Und man muss noch nicht einmal an das Gute im Menschen glauben um zu wissen, dass ab einem bestimmten Punkt haken wird: Es findet sich zwar immer jemand, der bereit ist, wider besseren (Ge-) Wissens einzelne oder auch viele Menschen umzubringen, wenn die (persönlichen) Konsequenzen überschaubar sind. Es gibt allerdings nur Wenige, die treudoof das Ende der Menschheit einleiten würden - und sei es, weil dabei auch Muttis Vorgarten in Unordnung geraten würde oder es das Restaurant nicht mehr gäbe, in dem man am liebsten isst, etc..

Auf einen nuklearen Erstschlag zu antworten ist etwas gänzlich anderes, als selbst einen zu führen. Im ersten Fall hat allerdings auch der POTUS ggf. wenig zu sagen, denn die für einen Gegenschlag vorgesehenen Protokolle setzen nicht zwingend einen präsidialen Befehl voraus. Und an diesem Punkt kann auch Donnie nichts mehr verschlimmern, da sind alle Messen bereist gesungen und die Welt ist ohnehin am Arsch.

Und von was für Schlägen reden wir hier eigentlich? Was könnte Donnie in seinem Wahn anordnen? Dass die ganze strategische Reserve zu Land und zu Wasser rausgebraten wird, weil ihn jemand in China oder sonst wo auf Twitter als Vollpfosten bezeichnet hat? Abwurf einer Kernwaffe über New York zwecks Desinfizierung? Nukleare Mörsergranaten auf das Domizil von Stormy Daniels, weil sie Donnies koitale Minderleistung in ihren Memoiren thematisiert hat?

Dr. Bruce Blair erklärt, wie das Prozedere abläuft uns dass dieses *formal* keine Sicherungen beinhaltet. Das ist in der Tat beängstigend. Aber wenn er seine Rolle in dem Prozess beschreibt und er besorgt ist, dann wissen es auch Andere in diesem Prozess, die im Gegensatz zu Trump sehr genau wissen, was sie dort entfesseln und welche Konsequenzen es hat. Er sagt wörtlich "Das war jahrelang mein Job." - Was, wenn er diesen Job im entscheidenden Moment einfach unterlassen hätte? Dann wäre der Befehl ohne Wirkung geblieben.

Weiterhin erklärt er, dass es vorhergehende Abläufe gibt, bevor der Präsident einen Nuklearschlag anordnen kann. Dort sind also andere Menschen involviert. Donnie kann eben nicht des nachts mit einem quer sitzenden Furz aufwachen und mal eben die Bombardierung eines prädefinierten Ziels anordnen, damit sich die Flatulenz lose rüttelt.
Kurz, im Entscheidungs- und Durchführungsprozess sind zahlreiche andere Menschen involviert. Vielleicht machen sie alle den Irrsinn mit - dann wäre Donnie zwar das dickste, aber nicht das einzige Rädchen im Weltuntergangsgetriebe. Und wenn da wirklich alles ineinander greift, ohne dass sich ein entscheidendes Rädchen ausklinkt, muss man das eigentliche Problem umformulieren:

Donald Trump kommt nicht als individueller Auslöser in Frage. Aber er kommt auch nicht als mächtige Stimme der Vernunft in Frage, die sich konsequent weigern würde, den verdammten Koffer geschlossen zu lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Die werden da auch einfach nur die Befehlsliste abarbeiten, so wie es tausend mal geübt wurde. Wie die Fälle von rechtsextremen Ausbildern  im KSK zeigen, scheint in solchen Befehlshierarchien niemand zu widersprechen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die werden da auch einfach nur die Befehlsliste abarbeiten, so wie es tausend mal geübt wurde. Wie die Fälle von rechtsextremen Ausbildern  im KSK zeigen, scheint in solchen Befehlshierarchien niemand zu widersprechen.



Da liegt ein Denkfehler vor: Das ist zwar jetzt ein negatives Beispiel für existierenden Ungehorsam, aber im Prinzip verstoßen rechtsextreme Ausbilder natürlich gegen ihre Befehle, wenn sie rechtsextrem ausbilden. Schließlich sind sie angewiesen, innenpolitisch neutral zu handeln.

Und wenn's richtig absurd werden soll, sitzt in der Befehlskette beispielsweise ein Islamist (Auch die gibt es bekanntlich beim KSK ...) und fühlt sich überhaupt nicht berufen, den Angriff auf bestimmte Ziele im Nahen Osten durchzuführen, egal was der Inhaber des Koffers sagt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Die Frage ist nur, ob der das in der Befehlskette überhaupt weiß. Laut dem Artikel gibt es da Shortcuts für feste Ziele.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob der das in der Befehlskette überhaupt weiß. Laut dem Artikel gibt es da Shortcuts für feste Ziele.



Die unmittelbar für den Abschuss Verantwortlichen werden auf jeden Fall die aktuelle weltpolitische Lage kennen und sich daher denken können, gegen wen es geht - auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht die exakten Zielkoordinaten kennen.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000  tests wurden bis jetzt gemacht und davon 650 positiv und es gibt noch weitere 6000 Mitarbeiter


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> 1000  tests wurden bis jetzt gemacht und davon 650 positiv und es gibt noch weitere 6000 Mitarbeiter


In den Nachrichten haben sie gerade gesagt das es schon über 700 sind.

In Gütersloh mußte schon Schulen wieder geschlossen werden welche gerade aufgemacht haben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Die 1000 schaffen sie sicher auch. Dann bleibt wohl nur wieder Ausgangssperren im gesamten Bundesland einzuführen. Ich hoffe mal da ist kein so großes Bundesland betroffen.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2020)

Über 730: Toennies - Inzwischen mehr als 700 bestaetigte Coronavirus-Infektionen



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal da ist kein so großes Bundesland betroffen.


Die Allgemeinbildung lässt mal wieder zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die 1000 schaffen sie sicher auch. Dann bleibt wohl nur wieder Ausgangssperren im gesamten Bundesland einzuführen. Ich hoffe mal da ist kein so großes Bundesland betroffen.



Ist nrw aber nicht Ruhrpott , Richtung Bielefeld 



----

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt wohl nur wieder Ausgangssperren im gesamten Bundesland einzuführen. Ich hoffe mal da ist kein so großes Bundesland betroffen.


NRW ist betroffen. Aber deswegen werden die nicht ganz NRW abriegeln sondern schlimmstensfalls den Landkreis.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> NRW ist betroffen. Aber deswegen werden die nicht ganz NRW abriegeln sondern schlimmstensfalls den Landkreis.



Na zumindest mit Laschet wohl nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> NRW ist betroffen. Aber deswegen werden die nicht ganz NRW abriegeln sondern schlimmstensfalls den Landkreis.



Mitten in Ruhrpott wäre lustiger gewesen , ich muss nur 5min laufen dann bin ich in Duisburg oder Mülheim     Stadtgrenze bei mir ? Haus am Haus und  gegenüber   

+dann die viele Pendler per Bus und Bahn




RyzA schrieb:


> In Gütersloh mußte schon Schulen wieder geschlossen werden welche gerade aufgemacht haben.



Also nächste Woche ist sowieso Sommerferien, hab mich auch gefragt warum man für um die 10 schultagen wieder geöffnet haben.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> NRW ist betroffen. Aber deswegen werden die nicht ganz NRW abriegeln sondern schlimmstensfalls den Landkreis.


Abwarten. Bei Heinsberg war auch erst der Kreis abgeriegelt.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juni 2020)

Lockdown für NRW wäre doch geil


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Lockdown für NRW wäre doch geil



Glaube ich nicht, dafür müsste schon Ruhrpott arg betroffen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, dafür müsste schon Ruhrpott arg betroffen sein.



Was nicht ist, kann noch werden.


Edit:
Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: Video zeigt Hygieneverstoesse | tagesschau.de
Jetzt sollte man die Gammelfleischbude wirklich dicht machen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl eher den Grund haben, dass man nicht immer und überall Unmengen an Wasser zur Verfügung hat. Vorallem Angesichts der Trockenheit der letzten Jahre.


Nope
Die Versicherungen haben der Feuerwehr teilweise neue Ausrüstung bezahlt mit denen weniger Wasserschäden entstehen bei der selben bzw sogar besserer Löschwirkung.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die werden da auch einfach nur die Befehlsliste abarbeiten, so wie es tausend mal geübt wurde. Wie die Fälle von rechtsextremen Ausbildern  im KSK zeigen, scheint in solchen Befehlshierarchien niemand zu widersprechen.


Du zeigst hier immer wieder, dass du NULL Ahnung hast und du laberst immer wieder Mist.

Selbst in der UdSSR haben die Offiziere nachgedacht statt streng nach Protokoll vorzugehen.
Stichtag - 26. September 1983: Stanislaw Petrow verhindert Atomkrieg - Stichtag - WDR


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Niemand sagt das sie sich nen anderen Job suchen sollen, die Kultur muss wieder leben, die Leute sollten also arbeiten dürfen und das zu 100% ohne irgendwelche Idiotie die sowieso nicht beim feiern funktioniert wo Leute sich besaufen sollen (denn nur so verdient das Nachtleben etwas, Eintritt deckt gerade mal die Kosten), wo auch mal Leute trifft aus allen Gebieten usw.
> Aktuell bekommen DJs und Musiker eine Sonderbehandlung - während alle anderen arbeiten dürfen oder in Kurzarbeit stecken, dürfen die gar nicht auftreten - und das muss man ändern.



Sollen sie halt in die USA ziehen, wenn sie eine rein egoistische Gesellschaft wollen. In Deutschland liegt ein Teil der Verantwortung halt bei der Gemeinschaft und man darf nicht einfach so die Gesundheit seiner Kunden riskieren und dann alle die Zeche zahlen lassen. Umgekehrt kriegt man halt Hilfsleistungen in Situationen, in denen ein Veranstalter sowieso 80-90% seiner Einnahmen verloren hätte, weil eben nur ein zwar zu großer aber dennoch nur Teil der Bevölkerung SO blöd ist, während einer Pandemie Gruppenkuscheln zu wollen.



> Der Trend geht ja aktuell zum Eigentum, aber alles über Kredite finanziert, kaum jemand hat genug Mittel um das einfach so zu kaufen.



Yeah, der Trend geht offensichtlich zu "sich ein geiles Leben auf Pump machen und anfangen zu flennen, dass andere einem die Rechnungen zahlen sollen, wenn der Plan nicht aufgeht". Bad News for you: Besagte andere haben doch nicht so viel Bock auf diesen Plan.



> Ich kenne andere Formen von Urlaub, aber auch da muss man erstmal HINKOMMEN.
> Ich würde auch mit meinem MTB in den Urlaub fliegen und in kleineren Gruppen von 6-12 Ridern einfach mal die Berge unsicher machen etc. AAAAAAAAAAAAABER da kommste ohne Flieger nicht hin



Wenn dir Europa Europa zuwenig Berge hat, musst du dir statt eines Autos halt ein Privatflugzeug zulegen. Damit kommst du da hin und wenn du dir sowas nicht leisten kannst, gehörst du offensichtlich nicht zu den Leuten, denen die Welt gehört.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und die Kühlmittel mit FCKW bleiben natürlich _auf ewig_ (tm) im Kühlschrank, weil dieser bekanntlich auch ewig in Betrieb bleibt.



Es gibt Hinweise dafür, dass China bis heute produziert...




cryon1c schrieb:


> Doch, man kann das ernsthaft vergleichen. Menschen brauchen Kultur, gerade in schwierigen Situationen, das hilft die psychische Gesundheit stabil zu halten und eben durch die schweren Zeiten zu kommen.



Ich denke alles ist normal und es gibt keine Gefahr?  




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bei Leuten die den Dreisatz nicht beherrschen. Also ein rein mathematisches Problem.



Im Falle Schwedens sind die absoluten Infektions- und Opferzahlen so hoch, dass man sich den Dreisatz auch gleich ganz sparen kann und der trotz Opferung der Bevölkerung hohe Wirtschaftsrückgang wird einem netterweise direkt in Prozent vorgekaut. Wer Schweden dennoch als Vorbild darstellt hat andere Probleme als Relativbetrachtungen.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frage mich ob es in Brasilien und USA dieses Jahr noch abflachen wird



Bestimmt. Wenn die in ihrem jetzigen Tempo weitermachen, haben sie nämlich lange vor Jahresende die Massenimmunität erreicht. Einzige frage wäre dann, wie groß die Massen bis dahin _noch_ sind. Allerdings befinden sich die USA schon lange in einer linearen Phase, die mit einer Ausweitung und Verlagerung der betroffenen Gebiete einhergeht. Das heißt immer mehr Amerikaner sind einer direkten Gefahr ausgesetzt, aber weil auch das Bewusstsein für diese Gefahr steigt, kommt es zu keinem exponentiellem Wachstum. Bald ist die ganze Nation betroffen und die Fläche kann nicht mehr weiter exponentiell wachsen, dann sollte sich die steigende Vorsicht auch in sinkenen Infektionsraten wiederspiegeln, auch wenn es durchaus noch 1-2 Monate bis zum Peak sein können.

Brasilien vorherzusagen ist schwerer. Kein anderes Land auf der Welt hat so lange ein exponentielles Wachstums durchgezogen, für die mittlere Zukunft ist da nur eins sicher: Sehr viele Tote.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du siehst doch in welchen Ländern garnichts reguliert wurde, bzw. die den Weg gehen den du vorschlägst.
> KEINEM dieser Länder gehts aktuell gut, keinem. Brasilien - geht unter. Die USA? Kriegen das Ding nicht unter Kontrolle. Dass die Amis grade demonstrieren ist garnichtmal so unverständlich. Rassismus tötet Schwarze, Covid tötet Schwarze - hauptsächlich dank der Strukturen in den USA. Ob das gutgeht sehen wir in 2-3 Wochen wenn die Inkubationszeiten rum sind und Demonstranten die sich ggf. infiziert haben das weiter gestreut haben.#



Russland sollte man in der Liste nicht vergessen.



> Aktuell ist das aller ALLER wichtigste für die Deutschen: Der Sommerurlaub, oh mein Gott. Können wir dieses Jahr denn überhaupt verreisen...



Hey: Du hast gerade selbst sehr präzise beschrieben, was für eine Gesellschaft wir hier haben. Da wirst du doch hoffentlich nachvollziehen können, wenn man der wenigstens für ein paar Tage entkommen möchte.?!




Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf einen nuklearen Erstschlag zu antworten ist etwas gänzlich anderes, als selbst einen zu führen. Im ersten Fall hat allerdings auch der POTUS ggf. wenig zu sagen, denn die für einen Gegenschlag vorgesehenen Protokolle setzen nicht zwingend einen präsidialen Befehl voraus. Und an diesem Punkt kann auch Donnie nichts mehr verschlimmern, da sind alle Messen bereist gesungen und die Welt ist ohnehin am Arsch.



Trump hat sich offen mit zwei Nuklearmächten und einer dritten going-to-be-Nuklearmacht angelegt. Es ist zwar nicht von heute auf morgen mit einem Abschuss zu rechnen, aber wenn er die nächste Wahl gewinnt (und er hat nun einmal keinen wählenswerten Konkurrenten), dann könnten wir in seiner Amtszeit durchaus eine Situation erleben, in der es für die Ausführer seiner Befehlskette nicht mehr zeitnah erkennbar ist, ob der erhaltenen Angriffsbefehl ein Erst- oder ein Gegenschlag ist. Und darauf dass letzterer durchgängig verweigert wird, würde ich nicht wetten. Die Welt hatte schon zweimal Glück, dass couragierte Russen ihr den Arsch gerettet haben, aber das waren autonome Entscheidungsprozesse. Wenn Trump tatsächlich in angespannter Lage einen Befehle an dutzende Stützpunkte rausgibt, dann ist die Gefahr sehr real, dass zumindest ein paar ihn auch umsetzen.




RyzA schrieb:


> NRW ist betroffen. Aber deswegen werden die nicht ganz NRW abriegeln sondern schlimmstensfalls den Landkreis.



Bei den Pendlerstrukturen in NRW wird ein Kreis alleine sicherlich nicht reichen, um Sekundärinfektionen einzudämmen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2020)

Nochmal, es gibt kein exponentielles Wachstum  bei Corona da dieses per Definition unbeschränkt ist und das klappt nicht. ->beschränktes Wachstum


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal, es gibt kein exponentielles Wachstum  bei Corona da dieses per Definition unbeschränkt ist und das klappt nicht. ->beschränktes Wachstum



Das ist falsch. Es ist bis zur Sättigung exponentiell. 
Beschraenktes Wachstum &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Es ist bis zur Sättigung exponentiell.
> Beschraenktes Wachstum &#8211; Wikipedia


Wer hat hier Mathe 1&2 für Ingenieure?
Nur weil sich 2 Funktionen auf einem Teil des Definitionsbereiches gleichen ist es nicht sie selbe Funktion.


Genau genommen ist es eine Differentialgleichung, das e ist also drin, trotzdem ist es kein exponentielles Wachstum.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke alles ist normal und es gibt keine Gefahr?



Es gibt ja auch keine Gefahr, nicht hier, trotzdem drehen alle am Rad, es gibt Kurzarbeit in Massen, EU tut so als wäre es keine Union mehr, alte Grenzen werden hochgezogen usw. Also als ne gute Zeit kann ich das so gar nicht bezeichnen.

Übrigens ist die Insel in Europa und gehört zu Portugal.
Da fährt man auch nicht mit dem Auto hin, schon alleine deswegen weil die blöde Fähre die Umwelt noch viel mehr verpestet als jeder Flug. 4000+ Kilometer mit dem Auto nur um ein MTB zu transportieren was ins Flugzeug passt - seltenst dämliche Idee. Und man muss nicht zu dem 0,01% der Leute gehören die sich einen Privatjet leisten könnten um ein schönes Leben zu haben. 

Und noch mal, welche Pandemie? Die ist nicht überall gleich, die Zahlen zeigen das auch.
Wenn die Vollidioten in der Politik schon alles regional machen wollen, dann bitte auch ordentlich - damit die Maßnahmen mit den Zahlen vor Ort aktualisiert werden - wenn schon Chaos dann wenigstens mit Sinn. 

In Dresden wurde übrigens das erste Konzert genehmigt indoors wovon ich weiß:
E-Craft Bunker Livestream + Aftershow

Da stehen die Infos. Total bescheuert. Lohnt sich für den Betreiber niemals, der arbeitet hier ins Minus, Hauptsache der wird nicht vergessen und macht wenigstens etwas.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> In Dresden wurde übrigens das erste Konzert genehmigt indoors wovon ich weiß:
> E-Craft Bunker Livestream + Aftershow



Sachsen hat aber auch wenig neue Fälle. Da geht halt mehr als in als in anderen Bundesländern.

Und es müssen natürlich die Regeln zu Abstand und Masken eingehalten werden und über die Ticketbestellungen die Kontaktdaten gespeichert werden.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sachsen hat aber auch wenig neue Fälle. Da geht halt mehr als in als in anderen Bundesländern.
> 
> Und es müssen natürlich die Regeln zu Abstand und Masken eingehalten werden und über die Ticketbestellungen die Kontaktdaten gespeichert werden.



Ja aber das ist wirtschaftlich nicht machbar für 99,9% der Locations. 
Die sind darauf ausgelegt das sie wirtschaftlich werden wenn da 1 Gast pro Quadratmeter ist. Wenn es weniger sind, ist der Abend schlecht gelaufen, gerade bei kleinen Clubs wo eh nur 200-300 Leute reinpassen und wenns mehr sind stapelt man die Gäste eben. 

Soll das noch ewig so weitergehen?

Und ich rede ja nicht über Sachsen, das muss nach Ort genau geprüft werden, man sollte nicht das ganze Bundesland gleich behandeln, die Zahlen sind hier überall unterschiedlich.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist wirtschaftlich nicht machbar für 99,9% der Locations.
> Die sind darauf ausgelegt das sie wirtschaftlich werden wenn da 1 Gast pro Quadratmeter ist. Wenn es weniger sind, ist der Abend schlecht gelaufen, gerade bei kleinen Clubs wo eh nur 200-300 Leute reinpassen und wenns mehr sind stapelt man die Gäste eben.
> 
> Soll das noch ewig so weitergehen?



Bis es einen Impfstoff gibt. 

Bis dahin müssen die Betreiber halt anders kalkulieren und die Preise erhöhen.
Hat auch gleichzeitig den positiven Effekt, das gar nicht so viele Leute anstehen.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bis es einen Impfstoff gibt.
> 
> Bis dahin müssen die Betreiber halt anders kalkulieren und die Preise erhöhen.
> Hat auch gleichzeitig den positiven Effekt, das gar nicht so viele Leute anstehen.



Nachtleben lebt aber davon das es voll ist. Leere Clubs und leere Konzerthallen will keiner. 

Der Impfstoff könnte noch locker n Jahr brauchen bis das in Massen ausgerollt ist und entsprechend so 70% der Bevölkerung erreicht hat. 
Selbst wenn man das jetzt durchprügelt (gibt ja schon versuche an Menschen), muss das alles doppelt und dreifach getestet werden, dann ordentlich in Massen produziert werden und dann langsam die Bevölkerung (freiwillig versteht sich!) impfen, so was geht nicht von Heute auf Morgen.

Was denkste was bis dahin übrig ist von der Kultur?

Hohe Preise sind übrigens kontraproduktiv da aktuell dank Kurzarbeit, hoher Arbeitslosigkeit und allgemein gestiegenen Kosten für so einiges was nicht lieferbar ist etc. die Leute wesentlich weniger Geld haben zur freien Verfügung für so was.
Klar gibt es auch Leute die nicht betroffen sind oder von der Situation gerade profitieren weil sie z.B. im Lieferdienst arbeiten und aktuell Überstunden schieben ohne Ende, aber das ist nur ein Bruchteil und kann die Verluste nicht auffangen. 
Wir können auch nur bedingt an Clubs und Künstler spenden. 

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber einige Leute finden es geil in vollen Clubs bei lauter Musik zu feiern, mit fremden Menschen zu kommunizieren und auch mal paar Bier zu viel zu trinken (womit dann jegliche Abstandsregeln hinüber wären und die Maske wäre dann auch hin). 

Klar, das sind Luxusprobleme so gesehen, in Afrika haben die immer noch zu wenig Essen und keine Gesundheitsversorgung und in den USA werden PoC durch Cops ermordet, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund vielen Leuten die hier ordentlich arbeiten wollen damit sich andere entspannen können ihre Lebensgrundlage kaputt zu machen.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nope
> Selbst in der UdSSR haben die Offiziere nachgedacht statt streng nach Protokoll vorzugehen.
> Stichtag - 26. September 1983: Stanislaw Petrow verhindert Atomkrieg - Stichtag - WDR



Ich hab weiter vorne ein Buch verlinkt, dass was Petrow gemacht hat darf als absolute Ausnahme betrachtet werden. Stumpfer dummer Gehorsam ist die Grundvoraussetzung für das Ausführen eines Nuklearschlags und wird immer immer wichtiger wenn man, wie öffentlich publiziert, Hyperschallwaffen in die Gleichung mit aufnimmt. In den Büchern wird beschrieben wie Abläufe strukturiert wurden die in sich nicht logisch waren, sich widersprachen und die Gefahr eines Atromkriegs in sich trugen - und keinen hats gestört weil Chain of Command und das Procedere wichtiger waren als erhöhte Komplexität und Oversight.
Der Film Crimson Tide zeigt das relativ einfach aber anschaulich auf - das Dilemma sich nicht an Befehlsketten zu halten weil man Zweifel hat an dem was an Informationen vorliegt kann dazu führen, dass die eigene Seite in einen Nachteil gerät weil man nicht gehandelt hat. Und genau dieser Aspekt ist definitiv nicht in einem System gewünscht welches der Gegenseite kompromisslose Einsatzbereitschaft zusichern und diesem die Vernichtung androhen soll.
Und wenn du MIR nicht glaubst, dann solltest du zumindest anerkennen, dass es Denkschulen in den USA gibt die das so sehen: America Needs a &#8220;Dead Hand&#8221; - War on the Rocks



> Today’s nuclear command, control, and communications system is a collection of activities, infrastructure, and people necessary to ensure the required connectivity and functions to safely and securely employ the nation’s nuclear arsenal. This system of systems, processes, and people must inevitably be capable of detecting launches anywhere in the world and have the ability to launch a nuclear strike against an adversary. _*The system must work in all hazards, under all stressors, and in a timely manner.*_ In other words, an adversary must believe that the United States will detect a nuclear launch and answer with a devastating response, which should prevent an adversary from ever launching a first strike. This is the essence of American deterrence strategy.



Und die Lösung:



> It is easily conceivable that attack-time compression will reorder this process: the president will decide ahead of time what response will take place for a given action and it will then be left to artificial intelligence to detect an attack, decide which response is appropriate (based on previously approved options), and direct an American response. Such a system would differ significantly from the Russian Perimeter system since it would be far more than an automated “dead man” switch — *the system itself would determine the response based on its own assessment of the inbound threat.*



Mein Netzwerk zuhause heißt aus Spaß Skynet. Eine Firma die Exoskelette und Roboter herstellt, Cyberdyne. Nette Gags, aber dieser Plan erinnert schon extrem an das Skynet das Roboter durch die Zeit schickt um John Conner zu töten.
Es ist kein Raum für Zweifel oder Nachfragen in der nuklearen Befehlskette vorgesehen - einfach weil dafür überhaupt keine Zeit ist!

Wenn man jemanden von seinem Posten entbindet weil er darauf hinweist, dass COVID auf seinem Flugzeugträger ein echtes Problem werden kann und man sich mehr über die Perzeption dieser Nachricht bei seinen Gegnern sorgt als um die tatsächliche Einsatzbereitschaft dieses Trägers dann kannst du mir nicht erklären, dass hier ein System vorliegt indem Mitdenken, eigene Entscheidung und Zweifel überhaupt gewünscht sind.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

@Cryon
Wenn es wirklich so schlimm wäre mit der Reise auf deine Insel hättest du dich auch einfach selbst um eine Lösung kümmern können.
Gesellschaft - Fluege gestrichen: Argentinier segelt von Portugal nach Hause - Gesellschaft - SZ.de


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @Cryon
> Wenn es wirklich so schlimm wäre mit der Reise auf deine Insel hättest du dich auch einfach selbst um eine Lösung kümmern können.
> Gesellschaft - Fluege gestrichen: Argentinier segelt von Portugal nach Hause - Gesellschaft - SZ.de



Ganz einfach, es ist kein Urlaub wo ich 3 Wochen auf hoher See rumeiern kann.
Übrigens ist das andocken und an Land gehen da auch verboten.
Vergiss nicht, die Insel gehört zu Portugal, ist aber autonom und dreht also ganz genau so am Rad wie unsere Bundesländer hier - auf ne eigene Art.

Portugal hat keine Quarantäne und erfordert keinen Test wenn man es betreten will.
Azoren und Madeira - schon. Die denken die sind da was super besonderes und nur weil sie autonom sind, müssen sie unbedingt andere Regeln aufstellen als das restliche Land. 

Mit Quarantäne hätte ich da schon im März fliegen können, es gibt aber nichts schlimmeres als für 2 Wochen im Hotel festzusitzen wo man noch remote arbeiten muss. 

Und Portugal hat für Brazilien usw. ne Ausnahme eingeführt. Viele andere Länder außerhalb der EU können gar nicht einreisen.

Selbst im Mittelalter war es einfacher irgendwohin zu kommen als jetzt...


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Portugal hat keine Quarantäne und erfordert keinen Test wenn man es betreten will.
> Azoren und Madeira - schon. Die denken die sind da was super besonderes und nur weil sie autonom sind, müssen sie unbedingt andere Regeln aufstellen als das restliche Land.
> ...



Vlt weil es ja Inseln sind..


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Impfstoff könnte noch locker n Jahr brauchen bis das in Massen ausgerollt ist und entsprechend so 70% der Bevölkerung erreicht hat.
> Selbst wenn man das jetzt durchprügelt (gibt ja schon versuche an Menschen), muss das alles doppelt und dreifach getestet werden, dann ordentlich in Massen produziert werden und dann langsam die Bevölkerung (freiwillig versteht sich!) impfen, so was geht nicht von Heute auf Morgen.



Nenne eine vernünftige Alternative die unterm Strich weniger kostet. Wir heulen rum weil uns der Outcome aktuell nicht passt, andere Länder haben Stimmung weil dort tausende sterben. Kannst Dir aussuchen was Dir lieber ist.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar, das sind Luxusprobleme so gesehen, in Afrika haben die immer noch zu wenig Essen und keine Gesundheitsversorgung und in den USA werden PoC durch Cops ermordet, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund vielen Leuten die hier ordentlich arbeiten wollen damit sich andere entspannen können ihre Lebensgrundlage kaputt zu machen.



Ja, aber nein.
Es wird ja nicht grundlos irgendwas verboten, COVID ist keine harmlose Erkältung. Tante meines Kollegen wurde mit Covid ins Krankenhaus gebracht, 3 Tage später war Sie tot. Keine Risikogruppe. Die Familie hat Sie nie wieder gesehen, kein Besuch im Krankenhaus, keine Verabschiedung, nirgendwo zur Trauerbewältigung aufgebahrt. Und das ist kein "Einzelfall", das  ist ein bestehendes Risiko. Du siehst doch was in Ländern wie Brasilien oder den USA abgeht, was in Italien loswar. Da durften dann Ärzte entscheiden wer nichtmal die Chance bekommt zu Leben weil nicht genug Beatmungsgeräte vorhanden waren. Und zu glauben dass der milde Verlauf den wir hatten jetzt Kritik an den getroffenen Maßnahmen rechtfertigt ist falsch. Die Maßnahmen sind mit entscheidend für den milden Verlauf gewesen...

Und ist es nicht schon arg kurzsichtig mit Clubs und Freizeitveranstaltungen anzukommen wenn soviele Covid Fälle in Europa auf Feiern in Skigebieten zurückzuführen sind?


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Vlt weil es ja Inseln sind..



Dann müssen sie sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn keine Sau dorthin kommt.
Sie leben dort überwiegend vom Tourismus, also haben sie sich die größte Einkommensquelle abgeschnitten - freiwillig. Und Touristen sind zickig, sie werden da nicht hinfliegen wenn sie woanders viel bessere Bedingungen finden wie z.B. in Griechenland.
Die werden schon sehen was sie davon haben.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn keine Sau dorthin kommt.



Das ist auch das Ziel. Du hast es offensichtlich immer noch nicht verstanden. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die werden schon sehen was sie davon haben.



Ja nämlich kein Corona.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn keine Sau dorthin kommt.
> Sie leben dort überwiegend vom Tourismus, also haben sie sich die größte Einkommensquelle abgeschnitten - freiwillig. Und Touristen sind zickig, sie werden da nicht hinfliegen wenn sie woanders viel bessere Bedingungen finden wie z.B. in Griechenland.
> Die werden schon sehen was sie davon haben.



Überleg mal wieso , dachte anhand insel kommst ja drauf, unser sozialmensch


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

Aktuell kann man doch auf beide Inseln reisen...



> Bei der Einreise mit dem Flugzeug vom Festland auf die Azoren muss ein negativer COVID-19-Test vorgelegt werden, der nicht länger als 72 Stunden vor Abflug durchgeführt wurde. Alternativ muss unmittelbar bei Einreise ein COVID-19-Test durchgeführt werden. Im letzteren Fall ist eine vorsorgliche Selbstisolation bis zur Vorlage des negativen Testergebnisses erforderlich. Bei einem Aufenthalt von mehr als sieben Tagen soll ein weiterer Test am 6. Tag des Aufenthalts erfolgen. Auch die Weiterreise auf eine andere Azoreninsel ist nur nach Vorlage bzw. Erhalt eines negativen COVID-19-Testergebnisses möglich. Die 14- tägige obligatorische Quarantäne für alle von außerhalb der Autonomen Region ankommenden Fluggäste besteht seit 15. Juni 2020 nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Regierung der Autonomen Region Madeira hat am 1. Juni 2020 die 14-tägige obligatorische Quarantäne für alle ankommenden Fluggäste abgeschafft, wenn bei Einreise ein negativer Test vorgelegt wird, der nicht länger als 72 Stunden vor Abflug durchgeführt wurde. Ab dem 1. Juli 2020 soll dann auch die Möglichkeit des Tests bei Einreise innerhalb einer Stunde ermöglicht werden.



Ist doch super, kann man wenigstens von ausgehen, dass man sich im Urlaub nicht bei Klumpen Otto ansteckt der sich in Deutschland nicht an die Maskenpflicht gehalten hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst im Mittelalter war es einfacher irgendwohin zu kommen als jetzt...




Beste Schlusssatz überhaupt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

Italien: Coronavirus schon im Dezember im Abwasser | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aktuell kann man doch auf beide Inseln reisen...
> 
> Ist doch super, kann man wenigstens von ausgehen, dass man sich im Urlaub nicht bei Klumpen Otto ansteckt der sich in Deutschland nicht an die Maskenpflicht gehalten hat.



Erst ab 1.7 kann man halbwegs vernünftig dahin reisen.
Der Test ist übrigens nicht das einzige was sie wollen. Fliegste ohne, musst dich vor Ort testen lassen oder 2 Wochen Quarantäne.
Oben drauf wollen die einen dicken Fragebogen der so unnützes Zeug drin hat wie den Beruf.
Die haben auch eine freiwillige App, wer die nicht nutzt muss telefonisch erreichbar sein. 
Und es gibt weitere Auflagen.

Griechenland hat auch Inseln, spinnt aber nicht so rum wenn es darum geht, wieder Touristen und allgemein Reisende zu empfangen. 
Ich hab selbst absolut keine Angst vor dem Virus - die gehören für mich zum Leben dazu, genau so wie das ausrutschen auf nassem Boden wo man unglücklich fallen kann - kann passieren und passiert oft. 
Hab vorhin auch schon geschrieben das ich auf Messen gearbeitet habe, die letzte war die Dreamhack hier im Januar - da stecken sich auch tausende Leute mit allem möglichen an, heißt nicht umsonst Messeseuche eingefangen. Das ist aber bislang kein Grund gewesen auch nur etwas Desinfektionsmittel aufzustellen, aber jetzt erstma eine Panik verbreiten die wesentlich schlimmer ist als lokale Kriege oder Umweltkatastrophen. Wenn in Russland extrem viel Gift ins Wasser gelangt, ist das nach 1 Woche vergessen und die hälfte hat es nicht mal mitbekommen, aber wegen so nem Unfug die ganze Welt in Panik versetzen - sinnlos, da gibt es viel schlimmeres was wir Menschen so anstellen und das kratzt uns nicht mal.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Erst ab 1.7 kann man halbwegs vernünftig dahin reisen.
> Der Test ist übrigens nicht das einzige was sie wollen. Fliegste ohne, musst dich vor Ort testen lassen oder 2 Wochen Quarantäne.
> Oben drauf wollen die einen dicken Fragebogen der so unnützes Zeug drin hat wie den Beruf.
> Die haben auch eine freiwillige App, wer die nicht nutzt muss telefonisch erreichbar sein.
> Und es gibt weitere Auflagen.



Dann mach das doch einfach. Und Beruf eintragen sollte doch nun wirklich kein Problem sein, wenn du nicht beim BND arbeitest.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Erst ab 1.7 kann man halbwegs vernünftig dahin reisen.
> Der Test ist übrigens nicht das einzige was sie wollen. Fliegste ohne, musst dich vor Ort testen lassen oder 2 Wochen Quarantäne.



Ja, und? Das ist in anderen Ländern auch so.
Oh Spoileralert, das machen wir in Deutschland für sehr viele Länder der Erde genauso. 
RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Information zur Anerkennung von molekularbiologischen Testen auf SARS-CoV-2 bei Einreise aus einem Risikogebiet nach Deutschland Nur mal so von wegen "die mit ihrer Insel".




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die haben auch eine freiwillige App, wer die nicht nutzt muss telefonisch erreichbar sein.



Das ist im Smartphonezeitalter schon wirklich niemandem zuzumuten.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst absolut keine Angst vor dem Virus - die gehören für mich zum Leben dazu, genau so wie das ausrutschen auf nassem Boden wo man unglücklich fallen kann - kann passieren und passiert oft.



Nur, dass wenn du ausrutscht nur DU betroffen bist. Wenn du Dir Covid fängst und fahrlässig mit den Restriktionen umgehst, dann rutschen mit Dir womöglich dutzende weitere Menschen aus und während du ggf. davonkommst sterben von diesen Menschen ein paar. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Hab vorhin auch schon geschrieben das ich auf Messen gearbeitet habe, die letzte war die Dreamhack hier im Januar - da stecken sich auch tausende Leute mit allem möglichen an, heißt nicht umsonst Messeseuche eingefangen. Das ist aber bislang kein Grund gewesen auch nur etwas Desinfektionsmittel aufzustellen


Klassische Ursachenumkehr. Statt endlich mal drauf zu kommen dass bessere Hygiene bei Großveranstaltungen sinnvoll wäre nimmst du diesen Vergleich... ANstatt zu raffen dass man eben NICHT die Messeseuche bekommen muss wenn man Grundwissen der Hygiene anwendet. Achso, das würd ja Geld kosten - ah ne, dann lieber doch nicht. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> aber jetzt erstma eine Panik verbreiten die wesentlich schlimmer ist als lokale Kriege oder Umweltkatastrophen.


Panik verbreiten vllt Sänger oder vegane Köche, oder stark ich fokussierte, Twittersüchtige Politiker. In Deutschland hab ich keine Panik gesehen, nur eine Menge Idioten die einfach nicht verstehen was wichtig ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juni 2020)

Der Cyron1c wäre bestimmt der erste freillwillige gwesen um Krankenpfleger zu entlasten,  hätten wir und rest der Welt auf locker gemacht.( Sachen halten und wegbringen / urinbeutel leeren , würde bei dir ja reichen)  Ah ne der hätte zuhause aus chillig Homeoffice oder sowas gemacht und die Allgemeinheit sollte seine halli galli ausbaden.  

Btw medizinisches Personal ist keine unendliche Ressource und in Deutschland schon gar nicht, was hätte wohl passiert.  Vlt 200 000 ex krankenpfleger und die in Rente sind zwangsrekrutiert ? (Hatten die ja mal per Gesetzesänderung vorgehabt) 

Richtiger sozialmensch unser cyron1c


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch einfach. Und Beruf eintragen sollte doch nun wirklich kein Problem sein, wenn du nicht beim BND arbeitest.



Das hat sie aber nicht zu interessieren.

Was soll ich einer Regierung alle meine Daten geben, Email, Telefonnummer etc. - das geht sie nix an. Sie müssen nur wissen das ich legal einreisen darf weil ich nen deutschen Ausweis habe, alles andere geht die wirklich nichts an.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hat sie aber nicht zu interessieren.
> 
> Was soll ich einer Regierung alle meine Daten geben, Email, Telefonnummer etc. - das geht sie nix an. Sie müssen nur wissen das ich legal einreisen darf weil ich nen deutschen Ausweis habe, alles andere geht die wirklich nichts an.



Dann ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Mauer dich doch mit deinem Aluhut ein.

Zumal die deutschen Behörden deinen Beruf spätestens mit der Anmeldung bei der Rentenkasse bzw. der Steuererklärung kennen.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hat sie aber nicht zu interessieren.
> 
> Was soll ich einer Regierung alle meine Daten geben, Email, Telefonnummer etc. - das geht sie nix an. Sie müssen nur wissen das ich legal einreisen darf weil ich nen deutschen Ausweis habe, alles andere geht die wirklich nichts an.



Boah, wirklich 100% Mecker-Ossi. Egal wie gut es dir wirklich geht, solang irgendwo irgendjemand auch nur 2 Streichhölzer mehr hat als du wächst der Neid und die Frage wieso er dir keins abgibt. Aufhören wirst du aber erst, wenn er dir beide Streichhölzer gegeben hat, denn selbst gleich viel zu haben würde dich noch nicht glücklich machen.

Grüße vom anderen Ossi.

Wären deine Gründe für dein Gemecker nicht dermaßen banal, könnte man über den ein oder anderen Punkt sogar diskutieren.
Aber mit jemanden der mit Feiern gehen argumentiert, nicht wirklich.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hat sie aber nicht zu interessieren.
> Was soll ich einer Regierung alle meine Daten geben, Email, Telefonnummer etc. - das geht sie nix an. Sie müssen nur wissen das ich legal einreisen darf weil ich nen deutschen Ausweis habe, alles andere geht die wirklich nichts an.



Dir ist bewusst, dass du denselben Blödsinn (bis auf den Beruf) im Hotel nochmal ausfüllst...
Ich mein, das ist Dir doch klar.

Du gibst diese Angaben freiwillig weiter um in einer Unterkunft dort wohnen zu können, willst diese Angaben aber nicht machen um einreisen zu können um in dieser Unterkunft zu wohnen


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass du denselben Blödsinn (bis auf den Beruf) im Hotel nochmal ausfüllst...
> Ich mein, das ist Dir doch klar.
> 
> Du gibst diese Angaben freiwillig weiter um in einer Unterkunft dort wohnen zu können, willst diese Angaben aber nicht machen um einreisen zu können um in dieser Unterkunft zu wohnen




Das ist ja erst der Anfang, war hier mal jemand Essen die vergangenen Wochen? Ich schon, das läuft da nicht anders.
Da ist auch völlig egal ob weitere Gäste anwesend sind oder nicht. Reicht ja, wenn sich der Koch gestern Abend bei seiner Frau angesteckt hätte.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass du denselben Blödsinn (bis auf den Beruf) im Hotel nochmal ausfüllst...
> Ich mein, das ist Dir doch klar.
> 
> Du gibst diese Angaben freiwillig weiter um in einer Unterkunft dort wohnen zu können, willst diese Angaben aber nicht machen um einreisen zu können um in dieser Unterkunft zu wohnen



Ja ne is klar, im AirBNB kennt der Kollege nur meinen Namen und hat vll kurz meinen Ausweis gesehen (ohne irgendwas zu speichern).
Hotel hat übrigens auch gar nicht so viele Daten gespeichert.

Nur zur Info - uns ist es hier normalerweise erlaubt uns frei zu bewegen, komplett OHNE Kontrollen, die Regierungen hat es nicht zu interessieren wer wohin reist, das ist der einzige wirkliche Vorteil an der EU für normale Bürger, wenn sie nicht gerade Pendler sind. Und den wollen wir auch behalten. Klar, beim fliegen gibt man die Daten an, aber auch bei der Passkontrolle am Flughafen werden andere Daten nicht gespeichert. Die Regierung hat es vorher nicht interessiert wo man wohnt, weswegen man da ist und wie man diese Person erreichen kann und das werden wir auch so beibehalten.

Nur so zur Info, das wollen die:
S-Alerta COVID-19

Sogar auf Deutsch. Kriegen die aber nicht. Die Leute wollen sich wieder frei bewegen, die EU hat dies auch bestätigt und Grenzen geöffnet, daher zielen wir auch darauf ab, wieder den Normalzustand wiederherzustellen so wie dieser noch bis März hier üblich war.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das ist ja erst der Anfang, war hier mal jemand Essen die vergangenen Wochen? Ich schon, das läuft da nicht anders.
> Da ist auch völlig egal ob weitere Gäste anwesend sind oder nicht. Reicht ja, wenn sich der Koch gestern Abend bei seiner Frau angesteckt hätte.



Schon, aber wenn du auf die Azoren fliegst, oder die Malediven, oder in irgendein verkacktes Urlaubshotel dann wollen die von Dir Kontaktdaten und sei es nur um Dir Werbung zu schicken. Das haben die auch weeeit vor Covid gemacht. Aber jetzt isses ein Problem - "Neee das sind meine Daten, die darfst du nicht haben böse gemeine Insel die mir meinen Urlaub versauen will".

Sind das noch Scheuklappen oder ist das die komplette Abstinenz von Vernunft?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar, im AirBNB kennt der Kollege nur meinen Namen und hat vll kurz meinen Ausweis gesehen (ohne irgendwas zu speichern).
> Hotel hat übrigens auch gar nicht so viele Daten gespeichert.



Hotels haben immer mindestens deine Anschrift und Email Erreichbarkeit von Dir gefordert, AirBNB kennt mindestens eine Emailadresse - gute AirBNB Vermieter zudem auch deine Anschrift zwecks Haftung.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur zur Info - uns ist es hier normalerweise erlaubt uns frei zu bewegen, komplett OHNE Kontrollen, die Regierungen hat es nicht zu interessieren wer wohin reist, das ist der einzige wirkliche Vorteil an der EU für normale Bürger, wenn sie nicht gerade Pendler sind. Und den wollen wir auch behalten.



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Gefahrenabwähr, Kriminalitätsprävention, etc. Gibt genug Gründe die Freizügigkeit einzuschränken wenn dies im Interesse der Länder ist. Richtig ist, in diesem Maße wurde die Freizügigkeit seit bestehen nicht eingeschränkt.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar, beim fliegen gibt man die Daten an, aber auch bei der Passkontrolle am Flughafen werden andere Daten nicht gespeichert. Die Regierung hat es vorher nicht interessiert wo man wohnt, weswegen man da ist und wie man diese Person erreichen kann und das werden wir auch so beibehalten.


Gab halt auch bisher keine weltweite Pandemie und sobald diese dank Impfstoff eben keine Pandemie mehr sein wird kannst du auch ohne das Ganze auf diese Inseln fliegen. Das ist nur ein etwas granularer Filter. Regierungen wissen, wenn du fliegst, genau wo du hingehst und woher du gekommen bist, können nachvollziehen wo du wohnst und was du tust. Nur isses bislang nicht notwendig. Jetzt ist es Aufgrund der Umstände - zu deinem eigenen Schutz! - einfach effektiver dich danach zu fragen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab weiter vorne ein Buch verlinkt, dass was Petrow gemacht hat darf als absolute Ausnahme betrachtet werden. Stumpfer dummer Gehorsam ist die Grundvoraussetzung für das Ausführen eines Nuklearschlags und wird immer immer wichtiger wenn man, wie öffentlich publiziert, Hyperschallwaffen in die Gleichung mit aufnimmt. In den Büchern wird beschrieben wie Abläufe strukturiert wurden die in sich nicht logisch waren, sich widersprachen und die Gefahr eines Atromkriegs in sich trugen - und keinen hats gestört weil Chain of Command und das Procedere wichtiger waren als erhöhte Komplexität und Oversight.


Die Menschen die in dieser Kette sitzen denken schon nach. Außerdem ist es für Staaten die eine Zweitschlagskapazität besitzen nicht zu spät zurück zu schlagen, wenn die Raketen schon fliegen. 
Man ist ja schon unter Kennedy auf die Idee gekommen, dass "Massive Vergeltung" nicht die richtige Antwort ist.
Ich bin übrigens kein wirklicher Freund von A Waffen, aber ein paar scheinen wohl wirklich notwendig zu sein.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar, beim fliegen gibt man die Daten an, aber auch bei der Passkontrolle am Flughafen werden andere Daten nicht gespeichert.



Das denkst aber auch nur du. Da werden sogar deine Essensvorlieben ermittelt. Passagiere muessen Fluggastdatenspeicherung hinnehmen - airliners.de


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Schon, aber wenn du auf die Azoren fliegst, oder die Malediven, oder in irgendein verkacktes Urlaubshotel dann wollen die von Dir Kontaktdaten und sei es nur um Dir Werbung zu schicken. Das haben die auch weeeit vor Covid gemacht. Aber jetzt isses ein Problem - "Neee das sind meine Daten, die darfst du nicht haben böse gemeine Insel die mir meinen Urlaub versauen will".
> 
> Sind das noch Scheuklappen oder ist das die komplette Abstinenz von Vernunft?



Wollen und kriegen sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.
Die Hotels die ich normalerweise besuche wollen nur meinen Namen, die Ausweisnummer (viel mehr braucht man auch nicht um eine Person international aufzutreiben wenn es wirklich was wichtiges ist) und im schlimmsten Fall eine Wegwerf-Email-Adresse, aber selbst da kann man denen sagen das sie es nicht bekommen und einfach einchecken.
kA in welche Absteigen man einchecken will damit man alle Daten angeben muss, aber da sieht mich keine Sau.
Einfach weil sich das nicht gehört, ich keinerlei Spam sehen will - egal ob elektronisch oder in Papierform und das Hotel hat meist auch einen Ruf zu verlieren und macht das nicht.

Noch mal, EU Bürger dürfen sich in der EU frei bewegen. Die Kontrollen im Flieger dienen weniger dazu um Einreisebestimmungen durchzusetzen und mehr der Sicherheit vom Flugzeug usw. wenn es um EU-weite Flüge geht. Wenn man nicht fliegt sondern sich via Auto, Zug oder Fähre bewegt, dann wird normalerweise gar nicht kontrolliert und das ist richtig so - wir haben keine Grenzkontrollen mehr in der EU, nur seltene Stichproben wo Fahrzeuge rausgezogen werden. Den Zustand will ich wieder haben, damit mir keiner auf den Sack geht - wieso ich wohin fahren will etc. Hat keinen zu interessieren, wenn ich aber jemanden informieren will - mache ich das freiwillig.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das denkst aber auch nur du. Da werden sogar deine Essensvorlieben ermittelt. Passagiere muessen Fluggastdatenspeicherung hinnehmen - airliners.de




Die Airline kennt aber nur die Daten vom Ausweis.

Hast du dir die Form vorher angesehen? Die wollen alles mögliche wissen was sie gar nichts angeht.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Menschen die in dieser Kette sitzen denken schon nach. Außerdem ist es für Staaten die eine Zweitschlagskapazität besitzen nicht zu spät zurück zu schlagen, wenn die Raketen schon fliegen.
> Man ist ja schon unter Kennedy auf die Idee gekommen, dass "Massive Vergeltung" nicht die richtige Antwort ist.
> Ich bin übrigens kein wirklicher Freund von A Waffen, aber ein paar scheinen wohl wirklich notwendig zu sein.



Lies das Buch, lies den Artikel. Was du sagst stimmt so einfach nicht.
Vor allem solltest du, dank des Buches, mal nachlesen wie man während Kennedy darüber nachgedacht hat dass Massive Vergeltung nicht das Optimum ist - kurzer Spoiler - die Abwesenheit von mitdenken innerhalb der Befehlskette war ein massiver Grund, einfach weil man gemerkt hat dass die vorgeschriebenen Abläufe und Regeln selbst gefährlich waren.

Und das mit der Zweitschlagkapazität, Uboote brauchen einen Befehl um zu feuern, wenns niemanden gibt der diesen Befehl mehr erteilen kann, dann schießen die nicht. Dass ist das Problem an Command & Control und der Angst vor Hyperschallwaffen.
Das ist ein hochkomplexes Thema und du willst das in einem Satz beiseitewischen, das geht nicht.

Das Ganze System ist darauf ausgelegt dass Befehle befolgt und nicht hinterfragt werden. Alles andere macht das System anfällig und bringt den kompletten erhofften Nutzen in Gefahr.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, EU Bürger dürfen sich in der EU frei bewegen. Die Kontrollen im Flieger dienen weniger dazu um Einreisebestimmungen durchzusetzen und mehr der Sicherheit vom Flugzeug usw. wenn es um EU-weite Flüge geht. Wenn man nicht fliegt sondern sich via Auto, Zug oder Fähre bewegt, dann wird normalerweise gar nicht kontrolliert und das ist richtig so - wir haben keine Grenzkontrollen mehr in der EU, nur seltene Stichproben wo Fahrzeuge rausgezogen werden.



Das ist eben nicht mehr der Fall.

Aus Rechten ergeben sich auch Plichten.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht mehr der Fall.
> 
> Aus Rechten ergeben sich auch Plichten.



Ja ich hab eine Pflicht wenn ich krank bin mich entsprechend darum zu bemühen andere nicht anzustecken, die Gesundheitsbehörden zu informieren usw.
Aber Generalverdacht das jeder ansteckend ist - geht zu weit, denn nur unter 0,02% der Bevölkerung hier war bislang mit dem Virus nachweislich infiziert und nur ein Bruchteil von denen ist aktuell noch ansteckend. 
Du haust ja nicht jeden verdächtigen Typen auf der Straße eine rein - der könnte dich ja angreifen wollen, auch wenn es bei 0,00000001% der Leute überhaupt der Fall wäre das sie böse Absichten haben dir gegenüber. Pauschal alle bestrafen für das was nur wenige betrifft gibt es vielleicht beim Drill Sergeant im Bootcamp irgendwo in den USA, hier ist so was nicht zulässig. 
Aktuell sind ~0,02% der Bevölkerung hier wirklich dem Virus ausgesetzt gewesen und die restlichen 99,98% kriegen die Experimente der Regierungen zwischen die Beine, herrlich.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info, das wollen die:
> S-Alerta COVID-19
> 
> Sogar auf Deutsch. Kriegen die aber nicht. Die Leute wollen sich wieder frei bewegen, die EU hat dies auch bestätigt und Grenzen geöffnet, daher zielen wir auch darauf ab, wieder den Normalzustand wiederherzustellen so wie dieser noch bis März hier üblich war.



Alles in diesem Forumlar ergibt angesichts von COVID Sinn.
Man kann dich benachrichtigen, sollte einer deiner Miturlauber positiv auf COVID getestet worden sein, man kann im Falle einer Verschlechterung deines gesundheitlichen Zustands direkt mit deiner Krankenkasse Verbindung aufnehmen und ggf. einen Rücktransport nach Deutschland organisieren. Das ist FÜR dich, das ist SERVICE, nicht Gängelung.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wollen und kriegen sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.
> Die Hotels die ich normalerweise besuche wollen nur meinen Namen, die Ausweisnummer (viel mehr braucht man auch nicht um eine Person international aufzutreiben wenn es wirklich was wichtiges ist) und im schlimmsten Fall eine Wegwerf-Email-Adresse, aber selbst da kann man denen sagen das sie es nicht bekommen und einfach einchecken.


Buch online und das mit der Wegwerfadresse geht schlecht. In jedem Hotel in das ich bislang eingecheckt bin wurde mir eine Karte vorgelegt mit den Daten die ich bei der Buchung angegeben habe, Hilton, Marriott, egal, das ist der Standard.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, EU Bürger dürfen sich in der EU frei bewegen. Die Kontrollen im Flieger dienen weniger dazu um Einreisebestimmungen durchzusetzen und mehr der Sicherheit vom Flugzeug usw. wenn es um EU-weite Flüge geht. Wenn man nicht fliegt sondern sich via Auto, Zug oder Fähre bewegt, dann wird normalerweise gar nicht kontrolliert und das ist richtig so - wir haben keine Grenzkontrollen mehr in der EU, nur seltene Stichproben wo Fahrzeuge rausgezogen werden. Den Zustand will ich wieder haben, damit mir keiner auf den Sack geht - wieso ich wohin fahren will etc. Hat keinen zu interessieren, wenn ich aber jemanden informieren will - mache ich das freiwillig.



Klassischer Fall von Fehlverständnis. Nur weil du gewisse Rechte hast, bedeutet dass nicht, dass du keine Pflichten hast.
Du willst diese Daten nicht angeben. Gut, dann reist du nicht. 
Du willst dass dieser Zustand aufhört? Gut, wollen wir alle. Sich nicht an die getroffenen Maßnahmen halten macht alles nur schlimmer und kein bisschen besser. Zumal, es ist falsch was du sagst, seit Ende 2015 wird an vielen Landesgrenzen Stichpunktartig kontrolliert um den Zugang von Flüchtlingen zu regulieren. Das sind oftmals nur Sichtkontrollen, dennoch weit mehr als was die Freizügigkeit im Grunde darstellt.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Aktuell sind ~0,02% der Bevölkerung hier wirklich dem Virus ausgesetzt gewesen und die restlichen 99,98% kriegen die Experimente der Regierungen zwischen die Beine, herrlich.



Wann verstehst du endlich, dass ohne diese "Experimente" mehr als ~0,02% der Bevölkerung dieses Virus hätten...
Hab Dir doch aufgezeigt wie toll es deinem Musterland Schweden grad geht, wurde aber ignoriert, weil das passt ja nicht wenn man sich so schön über unsere Regierung aufregen will.

Wie oft soll man Dir das noch erklären, wir stehen so gut da WEIL wir Maßnahmen ergriffen haben!


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

> "Und wer diese Werte nicht vertritt, der kann jederzeit dieses Land verlassen, wenn er nicht einverstanden ist."


Walter Lübke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nachtleben lebt aber davon das es voll ist. Leere Clubs und leere Konzerthallen will keiner.



Volle Clubs und volle Konzerthallen wollen auch noch ein paar Idioten und diejenigen, denen der eigene Kontostand über Menschenleben geht.



> Was denkste was bis dahin übrig ist von der Kultur?



Hör langsam mal auf von "Kultur" zu reden, wenn es dir nur um Ballermann und Disco geht. Theater, Museen, etc. sind alle wieder dabei zu öffnen. Nur die Verantwortungslosen müssen weiter gezügelt werden.



> Hohe Preise sind übrigens kontraproduktiv da aktuell dank Kurzarbeit, hoher Arbeitslosigkeit und allgemein gestiegenen Kosten für so einiges was nicht lieferbar ist etc. die Leute wesentlich weniger Geld haben zur freien Verfügung für so was.



*******, wa? In einer Rezession sinken auch die Einnahmen von Club-Betreibern. Wer hätte sowas vorhersehen können...




cryon1c schrieb:


> Azoren und Madeira - schon. Die denken die sind da was super besonderes und nur weil sie autonom sind, müssen sie unbedingt andere Regeln aufstellen als das restliche Land.



Wenn dir die Zustände da nicht passen, dann halt dich halt fern davon. Ich mag auch keine vorderasiatischen Diktatoren, aber deswegen sind mir auch Einreisebestimmungen zwischen Istanbul und Islamabad schnurz.



> Selbst im Mittelalter war es einfacher irgendwohin zu kommen als jetzt...



Stimmt.
(Zumindest für Bonzen, die sich internationales Reisen leisten konnten/können.)




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst absolut keine Angst vor dem Virus - die gehören für mich zum Leben dazu, genau so wie das ausrutschen auf nassem Boden wo man unglücklich fallen kann - kann passieren und passiert oft.



Wenn das zu deinem Leben dazu gehört, dann wirst du damit leben müssen, dass Leute wie du nicht zum Leben anderer Menschen gehören und nachdrücklich gebeten werden, sich aus diesem zu entfernen. Und das schließt alle Aspekte des Lebens ein, einschließlich dem deutschen (und offensichtlich auch des madeirischen) Gesundheitssystem und seiner Finanzierung. Einfache Lösung: Wenn du nicht zu der Mehrheit in einem Land passt, dann verzieh dich in eins, wo du dazu passt. Tadschikistan, Tuvalu, Tschad - irgendwo wirst du schon eine Ecke finden, die die dir gewünschten Freiheiten bietet. Aber lass Deutschland in Ruhe.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juni 2020)

Das letzte was ich zum Wochenende hier posten möchte und was sich jeder, vor allem aber cryon mal durchlesen sollte ist dashier:
Frankfurt: Arzt kaempft gegen Corona &#8211; &#8222;Mich macht die Lockerheit der Menschen fassungslos&#8220; | Frankfurt




> Neben alten Menschen mit schweren Vorerkrankungen gelten mittlerweile auch Menschen mit Volkskrankheiten als hochgefährdet. Erleben Sie das auch so?
> 
> 
> ADAM: Ja, Bluthochdruck, Diabetes mellitus Typ 2 und Übergewicht gehören dazu. Deshalb ist die Gruppe der potenziellen Risikopatienten viel größer, als man am Anfang gedacht hat. Das alles haben auch viele jüngere Menschen, etwa Menschen um die 40.
> ...




Das sind ausgesuchte Textstellen die eines sehr deutlich machen sollen: COVID ist kein Husten, keine Grippe, keine einfache Erkältung. Covid ist ein neuartiger Virus der sehr schwere Krankheitsverläufe und Langzeitschäden hervorrufen kann und den wir gerade erst beginnen zu verstehen. Einfach das mal in den Schädel kriegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Frankfurt: Arzt kaempft gegen Corona &#8211; &#8222;Mich macht die Lockerheit der Menschen fassungslos&#8220; | Frankfurt.


Schade, dass er sich weigert, Zahlen zu nennen, Sehr schade ...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schade, dass er sich weigert, Zahlen zu nennen, Sehr schade ...



Kann er als Mediziner auch nicht,

in Europa muss jetzt wieder Geld verdient werden,
deswegen wird ja wieder alles geöffnet,
ansonsten ist hier Ruhe im Schacht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt | tagesschau.de

Jetzt geht es der Gammelfleischbude hoffentlich wirklich an den Kragen und die wird dauerhaft dicht gemacht. Nicht das das wieder leere Versprechungen sind. Das Werkverbot bzw.  Betriebsverbot muss dann auch wirklich kommen. 
Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: Bundesregierung verspricht schnelles Handeln | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (19. Juni 2020)

Woher das wissen daß sie Gammelfleisch verkauft haben?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2020)

Wenn die Mitarbeiter alle wegen  mangelnder Hygiene Corona haben, willst du nicht wissen, was an Keimen auf dem Fleisch drauf ist.
Auf über der Hälfte der Fleischproben aus dem Supermarkt lassen sich resistente Bakterien nachweisen.


----------



## Slezer (19. Juni 2020)

Im Krankenhaus auch und trotzdem wird da Hygiene groß geschrieben


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2020)

Man wird nie völlig keimfreies Fleisch bekommen. Das ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Man kann nur versuchen das es möglichst wenig Keime hat. Und was die multiresistenten Keime betrifft: Man schaue sich an, was in der Tierproduktion für ein Haufen Antibiotika, vorallem auch Reserveantibiotika, eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Woher das wissen daß sie Gammelfleisch verkauft haben?


Das ist Fleisch aus der Massentierhaltung, chemisch auf jede erdenkliche Weise behandelt, von unterbezahlten, ausländischen Schichtarbeitern verarbeitet, das zu absoluten Witzpreisen verkauft wird.
Echtes "Gammelfleisch" ist das nicht - aber verdorben auf eine andere Weise.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Im Krankenhaus auch und trotzdem wird da Hygiene groß geschrieben



Nein, auch im Krankenhaus liegt es daran, dass Regeln missachtet oder nicht gründlich genug umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Slezer (19. Juni 2020)

War klar, Ausländer arbeiten in Deutschland und schon ist es nicht gut


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> War klar, Ausländer arbeiten in Deutschland und schon ist es nicht gut


Wieder keinen Zentimeter weiter denken wollen?
Unterbezahlte Osteuropäer, die nur deswegen hier arbeiten, weil sie hier mit wortwörtlicher Drecksarbeit ein bisschen mehr verdienen, als in ihrer Heimat. 

Ich erzähl' dir jetzt mal was: Die Typen, die früher in solchen Fabriken gearbeitet haben, waren allesamt Spitzenverdiener. Man braucht dafür keine großartige Qualifikation, aber die Arbeit ist körperlich so zermürbend, dass das niemand mit über 50, maximal 55 noch macht. Entsprechend hat man früher auch damit Geld verdient. 
Das ist inzwischen anders. Nicht zuletzt auch dank Schröder und Agenda 2010 wurde im großen Stil Lohndumping betrieben, die Fleischindustrie war einer der Zweige, die das am härtesten erwischt und deren Bosse (u.a. Tönnies und auch ein gewisser, Ex-FCB-Präsident) daraufhin so richtig Kohle machen konnten (die sie dann in gewisse Fußball-Profis stecken konnten, anstelle ihre Mitarbeiter angemessen zu bezahlen). Und all das auch deswegen, weil der Deutsche zwar natürlich unbedingt seine Steaks fressen, aber unter keinen Umständen hohe Preise dafür bezahlen will.

Was dem ganzen aber noch die Krone aufsetzt: Jener Tönnies verkauft dann auch noch "veganes" Fleisch aus Tofu, hergestellt unter anderem mit Palmöl, schön in Schalkevereinsvarben, für diejenigen, die halt nicht wollen, dass Tiere für ihr Essen sterben müssen. Und das wird dann von genau solcher Zielgruppe auch noch gekauft.
Wie verheuchelt muss eine Gesellschaft eigentlich sein?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies das Buch, lies den Artikel. Was du sagst stimmt so einfach nicht.
> Vor allem solltest du, dank des Buches, mal nachlesen wie man während Kennedy darüber nachgedacht hat dass Massive Vergeltung nicht das Optimum ist - kurzer Spoiler - die Abwesenheit von mitdenken innerhalb der Befehlskette war ein massiver Grund, einfach weil man gemerkt hat dass die vorgeschriebenen Abläufe und Regeln selbst gefährlich waren.


Ich habe den Artikel gelesen und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du den Kontext richtig einordnest.
Ich weiß nichtmal wo du jetzt hin willst, es ging am Anfang darum ob ein Offizier dazwischen haut wenn Trump einen Atomschlag befiehlt und ich versichere dir, wenn dieser Atomschlag ein Erstschlag ist wird er das definitiv.
Du redest jetzt über die Gegenmaßnahmen bei einem Angriff. Ja man hat wenig Zeit und das ist ein komplexes Thema.



> Und das mit der Zweitschlagkapazität, Uboote brauchen einen Befehl um zu feuern, wenns niemanden gibt der diesen Befehl mehr erteilen kann, dann schießen die nicht. Dass ist das Problem an Command & Control und der Angst vor Hyperschallwaffen.


Ja U Boote brauchen einen Befehl. "Schießen sie nach Plan, wenn sie in 10 Minuten nichts mehr von uns hören" o.Ä.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Juni 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

"Streuung der Wohnorte:
Laschet sieht ein großes Problem in der breiten Streuung der Wohnorte der Tönnies-Beschäftigten. Der Ministerpräsident sprach von einer schwierigen Lage, weil die Mitarbeiter des Schlachtbetriebs neben dem Kreis Gütersloh auch in Warendorf, Soest, Bielefeld, Hamm und anderen Orten lebten. Diese Streuung berge eine enorme Pandemiegefahr."


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht sollten sich die Leute in NRW noch schnell mit Klopapier und Nudeln eindecken, bevor der Lockdown kommt. 

Edit:
Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: Laschet erwaegt regionalen Lockdown | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich die Leute in NRW noch schnell mit Klopapier und Nudeln eindecken, bevor der Lockdown kommt.



Ach, da zeigen wir uns doch solidarisch mit den Betroffenen und bereiten eine Hilfslieferung vor ...


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ach, da zeigen wir uns doch solidarisch mit den Betroffenen und bereiten eine Hilfslieferung vor ...



Da mache ich jedenfalls mit ..
Dosenbockwürste könnte ich reichlich bereitstellen ...


----------



## Slezer (20. Juni 2020)

Hier ein Teenager der an Corona gestorben ist. Bin gespannt wann die Leute aufhören zu sagen daß gesunde junge Menschen daran nicht sterben können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2020)

Diabetes und Übergewicht, das ist auch ohne Corona ein Grund das viele Menschen viel zu jung ins Grab bringt.


----------



## Slezer (20. Juni 2020)

Trotzdem ist er wegen corona gestorben! RIP


----------



## seahawk (20. Juni 2020)

In der gefakten Statistik.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist er wegen corona gestorben! RIP


Ist er, hab auch nichts anderes behauptet.
Aber ein schwacher Körper ist wie ein Airbag ohne Auto: Eine Eigengefahr wenn was schief geht.

Wenn wir dafür sorgen, dass die Menschen grundsätzlich gesund sind ist das bei jeder Art von Krankheit ein Vorteil.

Der hier gestorbene ist dabei nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die 1000 schaffen sie sicher auch. Dann bleibt wohl nur wieder Ausgangssperren im gesamten Bundesland einzuführen. Ich hoffe mal da ist kein so großes Bundesland betroffen.



Also über 1000 haben die jetzt 
Corona-Ausbruch in Fleischfabrik: Mittlerweile 1029 Infektionen bei Toennies | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Wobei da in der letzten Zahl waren es um die 800 positive und 400 negative Ergebnisse. Also 2/3. Wären bei den 7000 damit dann um die 4000-5000 Leute.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da in der letzten Zahl waren es um die 800 positive und 400 negative Ergebnisse. Also 2/3. Wären bei den 7000 damit dann um die 4000-5000 Leute.



Mitarbeiter Umfeld müssen noch getestet werden


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Syrien hat die wenigsten Fälle im Mittleren Osten:
> How Did Syria Control the Pandemic So Well? - American Herald Tribune



Aber auch nur, weil da keiner ist, der Tests machen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2020)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Links von Heise zum lesen und Nachdenekn. Bishar waren die Prognosen der Autoren ziemlich treffend.

_"... Nicht alle Infizierten entwickeln Antikörper, ein Anteil der Genesenen weist nach 21 Tagen keine Antikörper mehr aus. Immunitätsausweise und Impfstoffe könnten damit obsolet werden ..."_
Studie belegt Zweifel, ob sich eine laenger anhaltende Immunitaet nach einer Covid-19-Infektion einstellt | Telepolis

_
"... Schützt Vitamin D vor Covid-19?" stand vor genau zwei Monaten fast schon provokativ in Telepolis. Anlass unter anderem ein Spiegel-Artikel, in dem untertitelt zu lesen stand: "Aktuell preisen Menschen Vitamin C und D als Wunderwaffe gegen Covid-19 an. Warum Sie sich trotzdem nicht dazu verleiten lassen sollten, sofort Nahrungsergänzungsmittel einzukaufen. ..."_
Covid-19 und Vitamin D | Telepolis


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Kannst du es mal kurz zusammenfassen?

Ich könnte mir denken, dass bei Leuten die keine Symptome haben, das Immunsystem nur wenig reagiert und damit auch kaum Antikörper gebildet werden. Aber die werden wohl bei der nächsten Infektion genauso ohne Symptome reagieren.

Edit:
Corona-Infektionen: Millionengrenze in Brasilien ueberschritten | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst du es mal kurz zusammenfassen?


Es geht um jene, die einen "Immunitätsausweis" verkaufen wollen und mit  "Freiheit für Immune!" werben.

Dagegen wird eine Studie angebracht die nach Darstellung der Studiengröße, des Infektionsorte und der Art der gestesteten Immunkörper zu dem Schluss kommt:
_"... Daraus ziehen die Wissenschaftler den Schluss, dass die mehr als 10  Prozent Patienten, die 21 Tage nach dem Auftreten von Symptomen keine  Antikörper mehr hatten, "die IgG-Antikörper mit großer  Wahrscheinlichkeit verloren haben, als die Infektion überstanden wurde".  Es gebe womöglich nur eine kurzzeitige Immunität, wie dies auch bei  Versuchen mit Makaken beobachtet worden sei. Auch bei den gewöhnlichen  Erkältungs-Coronaviren entstehe nur eine teilweise Immunität. Das wurde  gerade durch eine andere Studie noch einmal bestätigt. ...

Aufgrund ihrer Ergebnisse kommen die Wissenschaftler zu dem Schluss,  dass Immunitätsausweise keine wissenschaftliche Basis hätten.   ..."_


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Also zu Korrelationen mit der Schwere der Erkrankung wurde da gar nichts geschrieben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also zu Korrelationen mit der Schwere der Erkrankung wurde da gar nichts geschrieben?


Darum geht es auch nicht, es geht darum, was ein Ausweis wert ist, dass man die Infektion schon einmal hatte. Und dieser Ausweis ist rein gar nichts wert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2020)

Die Pressekonferenz zum Coronaausbruch von Tönnies stellt das Drama dar. Es kann passieren, dass ganz Gütersloh wieder unter strenge Maßnahmen zu setzen. Bisher gibt es 1029 positive Fälle, zum Glück begrenzt auf die Firma Tönnies. Der Kapitalist Tönnies war nicht einmal in der Lage, die Adressen der Angestellten zu übermitteln. Da muss jetzt sogar das Militär einschreiten, um die Situation in den Griff zu bekommen.

Und hier mal die Wohnungen, in die die "Selbstständigen" mit Werksvertrag gezwängt werden. Und dann wundert man sich über die Zustände.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNLBwrSA5j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und die Mitarbeiter in Firmen dieser Art werden mit Prügeln zu Doppelschichten getrieben. Das grenzt an temporäre Versklavung. Ab 4:30 kann man sich eine Unterkunft anschauen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpJoJ6QUeQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slezer (20. Juni 2020)

"Kapitalist" großes kino


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2020)

Wie hieß es schon bei Marx:


> Kapital, sagt der Quarterly Reviewer, flieht Tumult und Streit und ist ängstlicher Natur. Das ist sehr wahr, aber doch nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Das Kapital hat einen Horror vor Abwesenheit von Profit oder sehr kleinem Profit, wie die Natur vor der Leere. Mit entsprechendem Profit wird Kapital kühn. Zehn Prozent sicher, und man kann es überall anwenden; 20 Prozent, es wird lebhaft; 50 Prozent, positiv waghalsig; für 100 Prozent stampft es alle menschlichen Gesetze unter seinen Fuß; 300 Prozent, und es existiert kein Verbrechen, das es nicht riskiert, selbst auf Gefahr des Galgens. Wenn Tumult und Streit Profit bringen, wird es sie beide encouragieren. Beweis: Schmuggel und Sklavenhandel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2020)

Vermögen von Tönnies: über 2 Milliarden, was interessieren ihn Arbeitsschutzgesetze, was interessiert ihn ein Lockdown von Güterloh. Das wird teuer werden, verdammt teuer werden.
Clemens Toennies: Das Vermoegen des Fleischfabrikant 2020


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> "Kapitalist" großes kino



Zumeist ist ein volkswirtschaftlicher Terminus einfach nur ein solcher.
"Kapitalist" ist die wertungsfreie Bezeichnung für jemanden, der über (ein) Kapital verfügt.

Ob Rotkaeppchen das jetzt wertungsfrei _gemeint_ hat, kann ich natürlich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Du allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Slezer (20. Juni 2020)

Und du meinst jetzt du bist schlau weil du Wikipedia benutzen kannst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ob Rotkaeppchen das jetzt wertungsfrei _gemeint_ hat, kann ich natürlich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Du allerdings auch nicht.


Es ging um die Summe. Da scheffelt jemand Milliarden und hält seine "Mitarbeiter" wie Sklaven. Darum geht es. Und dann arbeiten diese Kapitalisten nicht einmal mit den Behörden zusammen und geben Adressen heraus im Falle von Quarantänen. Verschleiern, vertuschen, lügen und betrügen. Ja, dass ist unsere "Elite", um den nächsten wertfreien Begriff zu nutzen und jeder soll sich selber überlegen, ob man ihn in diesem Fall wertfrei  nutzt oder anders.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vermögen von Tönnies: über 2 Milliarden, was interessieren ihn Arbeitsschutzgesetze, was interessiert ihn ein Lockdown von Güterloh. Das wird teuer werden, verdammt teuer werden.
> Clemens Toennies: Das Vermoegen des Fleischfabrikant 2020



Die Kausalität liegt andersherum. Er konnte nur durch Verbrechen an der Menschlichkeit so viel Geld scheffeln.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2020)

Was gibt es eigentlich für Erkenntisse, über Menschen, welche eine längere künstliche Beatmung überlebt haben?
Welche Schäden bleiben an der Lunge?
Ist das dann ähnlich wie COPD? Müssen die weiter Sauerstoffgeräte bzw Masken verwenden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was gibt es eigentlich für Erkenntisse, über Menschen, welche eine längere künstliche Beatmung überlebt haben?
> Welche Schäden bleiben an der Lunge?
> Ist das dann ähnlich wie COPD? Müssen die weiter Sauerstoffgeräte bzw Masken verwenden?


Lies es Dir durch, es ist ein mühsamer Weg
https://pneumologie.de/fileadmin/user_upload/COVID-19/20200604_DGP_Reha_bei_COVID-19.pdf

_"... Bei der aktuellen COVID-Infektion wird zudem spekuliert, dass auch eine deutliche Beeinträchtigung der Atemmuskulatur auftreten kann[13]. Insgesamt kommt es nach den bisherigen Verlaufsbeobachtungen von COVID-19 neben der führenden Lungenmanifestation häufig zu kardialen, thromboembolischen[14], nephrologischen und neurologischen Problemen mit daraus resultierenden Krankheitsfolgen, die in der Rehabilitation zu berücksichtigen sind. 

Aktuell existieren keine Studien, welche die Langzeitfolgen für die gesundheitsbezogene Lebens-qualität und das psychische Befinden als Folge vonCOVID-19 untersuchen. Es lassen sich aber einige SchlussfolgerungenausUntersuchungen andererPatientengruppen ableiten. Erfahrungen mit SARS-1-und MERS-Überlebenden zeigen, dassca. 1/3 der Patientenein halbes Jahr nach überstan-dener Erkrankungunter PTBS-Symptomen, Depressivität und Angststörungenleiden [15].

Weitere häufige Folgeerscheinungen nach Langzeitbeatmung bei ARDS sind CriticalIllness Polyneuropathie und -Myopathie (CIP und CIM), die zu Problemen bei der Beatmungsentwöhnung und Mobilisation und auch zu längerfristigen Beeinträchtigungen der Lebensqualität durch Schmerzen, andere Missempfindungen, körperliche Schwäche, autonomen Dysfunktionen (Schluckstörungen, Inkontinenz) sowie psychischen und kognitiven Folgeerscheinungen führen können__...

Teilweise besteht nach überstandener Erkrankung eine ausgeprägte respiratorische Insuffizienz mit Notwendigkeit einer Sauerstofftherapie und/odernicht-invasiver Beatmung (NIV)insbesondere bei __schon vorbestehenden pulmonalen Erkrankungen._

..

Und vieles mehr, also eine typische leichte Grippe ...


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juni 2020)

Corona-Krise: Stadt Verl richtet Quarantaenezone ein - DER SPIEGEL

Einem der 3 Straßenzüge 78 Bewohner positiv


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Und du meinst jetzt du bist schlau weil du Wikipedia benutzen kannst?



Zumindest wäre ich nicht dümmer als du, zumal du offenbar auf Wikipedia nachschauen musstest, ob ich Unsinn erzähle. Und ich wäre schlau genug gewesen, dort nachzuschauen, *bevor* ich mich hier äußere. 
Aber um das Mysterium aufzulösen: Ich war einfach nicht gerade Kreide holen oder habe in der Nase gebohrt, als das im Schulunterricht behandelt wurde. Und der liegt bei mir vermutlich länger zurück, als du alt bist.  



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona-Krise: Stadt Verl richtet Quarantaenezone ein - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Einem der 3 Straßenzüge 78 Bewohner positiv



Nur ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass es in Mietskasernen quasi unmöglich ist, sich ausreichend aus dem Weg zu gehen. Wenn sich ein Dutzend Arbeiter eine Zweizimmerwohnung teilen, ist es absolut nachvollziehbar, aber es hat ja offenbar auch andere Bewohner erwischt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2020)

Bei uns kommt scheinbar auch gerade die zweite Welle. Wir haben im Landkreis innerhalb der letzten 3 Tage 30 Neuinfektion seit 17.6. Und damit genauso viele wie in den 2 Monaten zuvor (16.4. - 17.6.).

Hier ist die aktuelle Karte vom RKI. Da fehlen noch viele der Tönnies-Infektionen.
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-06-20-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2020)

Anbei die Markennahmen, untern denen billigst Waren von Tönnies vertrieben werden. Ich rate jeden der eigenen Gesundheit wegen einen Boykott an:

Corona bei Toennies: In diesen Marken steckt das Fleisch des Konzerns | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mein Fleisch noch nie im Supermarkt gekauft, also von daher.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2020)

Ich hab Frischfleisch im Stall.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juni 2020)

Jepp, hier auch: Landwirtschaftliche Produkte kommen direkt vom Landwirt. Erst wenn es da mal Engpässe gibt, kommen die zwei, drei Label zum Zuge, unter denen man tatsächlich unbefangen im Supermarkt kaufen kann.

Das geht natürlich nur mit auf ein sinnvolles maß reduzierten Fleischkonsum. Aber mal ehrlich, ich esse lieber vier- bis fünfmal im Monat hochwertiges Fleisch mit vollem Geschmack, guter Konsistenz und unbedenklicher Qualität, als täglich Billigfleisch. Und ja, den Unterschied schmeckt man.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2020)

Wobei aus der Politik auch die Forderung kommt, dass die Supermärkte das  Gammelfleisch von Toennies selbst aus den Regalen nehmen sollten.

Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: Lockdown-Angst und ein reumuetiger Chef | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lies es Dir durch, es ist ein mühsamer Weg
> ...



Allein schon die zum Teil mehrwöchige Beatmung als solche führt normalerweise zu einem deutlichen Rückgang der Atemmuskulatur, der eine lange Rehaphase nach sich zieht. Immerhin kann man da prinzipiell rehabilitieren. Bei den durch Covid19 offensichtlich weit verbreiteten Nieren-, Nerven- und Hirnschäden ist sich diesbezüglich noch keiner sicher.

Es gilt also wie seit Monaten: Tote zählen ergibt nur eine Ziffer zum Leid der Angehörigen, nicht-Gestorbene zählen ergibt keine Zahl zu Gesundungen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Anbei die Markennahmen, untern denen billigst Waren von Tönnies vertrieben werden. Ich rate jeden der eigenen Gesundheit wegen einen Boykott an:



"eigene Gesundheit" wegen Corona, obwohl bislang keine einzige Verbreitung über Lebensmittel nachgewiesen wurde, oder "eigene Gesundheit" wegen der Art der meisten Produkte? 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei aus der Politik auch die Forderung kommt, dass die Supermärkte das  Gammelfleisch von Toennies selbst aus den Regalen nehmen sollten.



Wozu auch immer. Die Tiere sind tot, die Mitarbeiter haben gearbeitet und Tönnies hat kassiert, wenn das Zeug in den Regeln steht. Es nicht zu essen, sondern wegzuschmeißen, schadet nur den Supermärkten und freut die anderen Massenschlachter, deren Ware stattdessen gekauft wird.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2020)

Am Dienstag soll bei Frontal 21 was zu den Hirnschäden nach Corona kommen. Dazu zählen u.a. Gedächtnisverlust und aussetzende Atmung.

Edit: Frontal21: Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2020)

> 120.000 Corona-Tote gibt es aktuell in den USA, mit Abstand die meisten  weltweit. Während seiner Rede lobte Trump jedoch seinen &#8222;phänomenalen  Job&#8220; im Umgang mit der Coronavirus-Pandemie. Zu den hohen Zahlen sagte  Trump, er habe seine Mitarbeiter gebeten, weniger Coronavirus -Tests  durchzuführen, damit die Infektionszahlen in den USA nicht noch weiter  steigen. Denn diese seien &#8222;ein zweischneidiges Schwert.&#8220; Testet man in  diesem Ausmaß, werde &#8222;man mehr Menschen finden, man wird mehr Fälle  finden, also habe ich meinen Leuten gesagt: &#8218;Verlangsamt bitte  die Tests.&#8216;&#8220; Aus dem Weißen Haus hieß es auf Anfrage der Deutschen  Presse-Agentur, der US-Präsident* habe &#8222;offensichtlich gescherzt&#8220;.


Ein klassischer Trump.^^

Donald Trump mit besorgniserregenden Aussagen zu Corona-Tests - dann rechnet er mit Deutschland ab   | Politik


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. Juni 2020)

*Stand:  22.06.2020 - 09:08*

Bei den weltweiten Covid-19 Gesamtzahlen wurde heute vor wenigen Minuten die 9 Millionen-Marke bei bestätigten Erkrankungen überschritten.
Die bestätigten Todesfälle liegen bei über 470.000.

*
Gesamtfälle: 9.000.328
Genesen: 4.773.257
Gestorben: 470.736
*(+ Dunkelziffern)

Die WHO meldete heute einen Rekord an "Neuerkrankungen innerhalb von 24 Stunden": 183.020.
Das Epizentrum ist aktuell Lateinamerika.

In Österreich hat sich nichts verändert - außer das die Maskenpflicht gelockert wurde.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2020)

Die zweite Welle ist imho nicht auszuhalten. Wenn ich mir die Parties am Wochenende ansehe, keine Chance.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die zweite Welle ist imho nicht auszuhalten. Wenn ich mir die Parties am Wochenende ansehe, keine Chance.



In 6-8 Wochen wissen wir mehr. Sommerferien, Lockerungen der innereuropäischen Reisebeschränkungen und die zunehmend laxere Haltung der Bevölkerung sind ein echt mieser Cocktail.
Dabei sollte grade Tönnies zeigen wie einfach sowas geht und wie schnell man >1000 Infizierte Personen zusammenbekommt.

Sollte das Wetter wirklich einen Einfluss auf den Pandemieverlauf haben würde dass nur die Welle aufschieben, aber nicht aufheben. Mit Beginn des "nassen" Herbstes fällt der Faktor dann weg, sind dann weder Impfstoff, noch Medikamente zur Behandlung verfügbar, können wir uns schonmal drauf einstellen wieder Klopapier zu kaufen. Das ist keine Panikmache, das ist ein wahrscheinliches Szenario. Zudem jeder sich bewusst sein sollte dass man von einem lokalen Ausbruch betroffen sein kann, z.b. wenn man in Wohnanlagen mit Schlachtbetriebsmitarbeitern wohnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die zweite Welle ist imho nicht auszuhalten.  Wenn ich mir die Parties am Wochenende ansehe, keine Chance.


Das befürchte ich auch. Aber darum eine gute Nachricht.


Anbei das erste wirksame, über Studien abgesicherter Medikament, welches in Falle eines schweren Verlaufes mit Überschießendem Immunsystem die Sterblichkeit senkt. Sollte man sich für den Fall des Falles merken und und ganz kurz vor einer ansonsten notwendigen Beatmung verlangen oder zumindest darüber reden, ob die Ärzte auf dem neuesten Stand sind. Denn meiner Meinung nach darf man es gar nicht erst zur Beatmung kommen lassen. Die Folgeschäden sind zu groß.
_
"... In der Studie wurden aber auch über 2.000 Patienten mit Dexamethason  behandelt und die Ergebnisse mit über 4.000 Kontrollpatienten  vergleichen, die die Standardbehandlung bekamen. Die Ergebnisse waren für unterschiedliche Patientengruppen bei COVID-19  verschieden. Den größten Effekt zeigte das Kortisonpräparat bei  Patienten an der Beatmung. Da starben in der Kontrollgruppe rund 40  Prozent der Patienten, aber bei jenen, die Dexamethason verabreicht  bekamen, sank die Sterblichkeit um ein Drittel. Anders ausgedrückt: Wenn  man acht dieser Patienten mit Dexamethason behandelt, dann rettet man  ein zusätzliches Leben. Das ist ein wirklich guter Wert. Dexamethason  ist also ein wichtiges Element der Therapie bei schweren Verläufen, es  ist allerdings auch kein Allheilmittel gegen COVID-19. Von diesen sehr  schwer betroffen Patienten sterben selbst mit Dexamethason immer noch  gut 26 Prozent &#8211; also einer von vier. ...

Die Mediziner gehen davon aus, dass die Anfangsphase der Krankheit  COVID-19 von dem Virus dominiert wird, also SARS-CoV-2 selbst sorgt  anfangs für die Schäden im Körper. Dann springt das Immunsystem an und  bekämpft das Virus &#8211; und diese Gegenreaktion läuft eben bei manchen  Patienten aus dem Ruder. Mit der Folge, dass die schweren Lungenschäden  oft gar nicht aufs Konto des Virus selbst gehen, sondern auf eine viel  zu heftige Immunreaktion des Körpers. Dexamethason kann diese  überschießende Immunreaktion dämpfen &#8211; und hilft deshalb vor allem jenen  Patienten, die am meisten Probleme haben. Für die Ärzte ist es deshalb  wichtig, dass sie dieses Medikament nicht am Anfang der Erkrankung geben  &#8211; da kann es theoretisch sogar schaden &#8211;, sondern erst, wenn wirklich  diese Immunreaktion das Geschehen dominiert."_
Kortison gegen Covid-19 - Dexamethason rettet bei schwerem Verlauf Leben


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2020)

Coronavirus-Zahlen: WHO meldet Rekordanstieg | tagesschau.de


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die zweite Welle ist imho nicht auszuhalten. Wenn ich mir die Parties am Wochenende ansehe, keine Chance.



Die zweite Welle kommt erst zum Jahresende. Nennt sich Pleitewelle.
Kein Grund für unsere oberste Vortänzerin evtl. mal irgendwo eine Maske zu tragen oder mal nicht in die Kamera zu grinsen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die zweite Welle kommt erst zum Jahresende. Nennt sich Pleitewelle.



Gewisse Beiträge hier lassen ahnen, dass die geistige Pleitewelle bereits ans Ufer geschwappt ist und etliche Hirne lediglich vergessen haben, Insolvenz anzumelden ...


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2020)

Wir werden sehen wie viele Schäden das Virus anrichten wird am Ende und wie viele Schäden durch die Regierungen angerichtet werden die nicht unsere sondern auch die internationale Wirtschaft flachlegen (mittlerweile sind die Länder eng vernetzt). 
Hoffentlich lernen die auch was, das ein hoher Lebensstandard und gute Einkommen und eine stabile Wirtschaft ebenso wichtig sind für die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung wie das eindämmen irgendwelcher nicht erforschter Viren. Und das eine darf das andere nicht ruinieren, sonst schiebt man die Probleme nur auf. 

Wer pleite ist, kann sich keine gesunde Lebensweise leisten und auch nicht die medizinische Versorgung genießen die man wirklich haben will (nur das nötigste kriegt man von den Kassen hier bezahlt). 

Es wird also noch richtig lustig, wenn wir die Zahlen bekommen, wie massiv die Wirtschaft in welchen Ländern gelitten hat. Da sehe ich Südkorea, USA und Schweden ganz unten in der Liste und wir sind recht weit oben, nur die Touristikländer werden noch viel größere Schäden davontragen. 
Und das diverse Politiker mal von ihrem Thron runterkommen - das hoffe ich auch. 

Schweiz hat übrigens Partys bis 1000 Leute wieder zugelassen. Das Virus ist also gar nicht so gefährlich wenn schon die Schweiz alles öffnet. Und wer mit den Argumenten kam das Schweden den falschen Weg hatte - hat Schweiz jetzt auch den falschen Weg gewählt?
Bürger sollten da wesentlich mehr Mitspracherecht haben, wenn es darum geht das ihre Freiheiten beschnitten werden!


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2020)

Der Wingel ist wieder los...

YouTube

Corona-Krise in Schweden: Auch ohne Lockdown down | tagesschau.de
Corona: Suedkorea legt schon dritten Nachtragshaushalt vor
U.S. Economy Plunged Into Recession in February - The New York Times


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2020)

Ich lasse das einfach mal hier:
Bars, Clubs, Veranstaltungen - Das sind die Lockerungsmassnahmen des Bundesrates - News - SRF

Während wir diverse Branchen ruinieren und die Leute in absolute Langweile und viele in finanziellen Ruin treiben, sind andere Länder da nicht so bescheuert.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
"Am Abend wurde bekannt, dass die Zahl der nachweislich infizierten Werksmitarbeiterinnen und -mitarbeiter weiter gestiegen ist. Es gebe 1.553 positive Befunde von den Personen, die unmittelbar im Werk tätig sind"

Jetzt noch die Leute von Mitarbeitern Umfeld  die Infektion soll wohl Erstmal lange unbekannt im Umlauf gewesen sein? mal gucken


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Wingel ist wieder los...
> 
> Corona-Krise in Schweden: Auch ohne Lockdown down | tagesschau.de
> Corona: Suedkorea legt schon dritten Nachtragshaushalt vor



btw Südkorea hat auch ein Günstige Lage,

Einzige  Nachbarland ist Nordkorea  und da kommen höchstes Mücken durch  
sonst kommt man nur mit Flugzeug und Schiff, ist  nicht wie in der EU, die haben weniger Risiko, kann man mit uns nicht vergleichen.
 keine Ahnung wieso man auf Südkorea kommt, vlt Atlas herauszuholen?

Suedkorea:  Geografie, Landkarte  | Laender | Suedkorea | Goruma


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer hier bescheuert ist und wer nicht, haben wir die letzten Wochen und Monate gesehen und Fallzahlen plus Sterberate sind dafür ein sehr deutlicher Indikator!
> Ich weiß dass das bei dir nicht ankommt, denn von der Einstellung sitzt dein großes Vorbild im Weißen Haus, genauso wie der Blondie für seine Wiederwahl, gehst du für deinen Broterwerb über Leichen, mit Lügen Fake News und Verschwörungstheorien!



Nö, mein Einkommen hängt nicht davon ab ob ich jemanden treffe, meine Kunden und Kollegen sind alle online erreichbar.

Sieh dir mal alles an. 
Die Regierungen haben die weltweit schlimmste Wirtschaftskrise ausgelöst und tun nichts um dagegen zu steuern.
Wirst dann die Zahlen sehen wenn Corona endlich mal vorbei ist (bzw. wenn die Leute anfangen mit dem Virus genau so zu leben wie mit der üblichen Grippe - es geht nicht mehr weg, das ist aber kein Grund sich wie bei einem Atomkrieg zu verhalten!). 
Gib dem noch n halbes Jahr, dann sehen wir weiter, was das Virus nach einem Jahr so mit der Wirtschaft angestellt hat und wie massiv die Schäden davon sind, die Spätfolgen. Und wie massiv die Schäden vom eigentlichen Virus wären. 
Wie hart es die Entwicklungen von neuen Technologien betreffen wird, wie hart es die medizinische Versorgung von Leuten betreffen wird wenn die Arbeitslosigkeit massiv steigt usw. 
Denk weiter als das was du vor deiner Nase sehen kannst, denk mal an den nächsten März, wie brutal rot die Zahlen da aussehen werden. Nicht wegen Corona, sondern wegen den Entscheidungen der Politiker.

Ich habe lieber ein weiteres Virus in der Welt, wovon wir sowieso schon viele haben und ein gutes Gesundheitssystem und eine gute Wirtschaft dahinter anstatt in einem Käfig zu leben nur weil jemand zu viel Angst hatte.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> btw Südkorea hat auch ein Günstige Lage,
> 
> Einzige  Nachbarland ist Nordkorea  und da kommen höchstes Mücken durch
> sonst kommt man nur mit Flugzeug und Schiff, ist  nicht wie in der EU, die haben weniger Risiko, kann man mit uns nicht vergleichen.
> ...




SüdKorea ist DAS Land was man als eine Erfolgsgeschichte bei der Corona-Bekämpfung ansehen kann und wo wir sehr viel lernen können.
Da ihre Wirtschaft aber auf Export basiert und aktuell die Exporte stagnieren, haben die ein Problem - verursacht durch die Regierungen in den Teilen der Erde wo sie hinexportieren.
Da SüdKorea keine Unterhosen und Öl exportiert sondern vor allem Technologie&Elektronik, ist es der Westen der sie hart ausbremst, wir sind es. 
Weil hier so viele Leute finanzielle Probleme haben und alles andere oben drauf, verordnet von der Politik, schaden wir der globalen Wirtschaft und vielen Leuten an die wir gar nicht denken - weil sie nun mal am anderen Ende der Erde leben.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber ein weiteres Virus in der Welt, wovon wir sowieso schon viele haben und ein gutes Gesundheitssystem und eine gute Wirtschaft dahinter anstatt in einem Käfig zu leben nur weil jemand zu viel Angst hatte.



Kek

Wusste nicht das Cryon1c ein unbegrenzte Öl Quelle von Medizinisches Personal gefunden hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich kann dich nicht ernst nehmen, sondern muss dich leider für sau dumm oder einfach grenzenlos ignorant erklären.
> Deine Argumentationsschiene scheint öberflächlich schön schlüssig, genauso hebst du dich ab, in dem du den Politern und auch deren Unterstützer mangelndes Abstaktionsvermögen vorwirfst, ABER bist nicht in der Lage, die real stattgefundenen Situationen in Nord Italien, Elsas und Lothringen, Großraum Madrid, New York etc. zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und daraus zu abstrahieren, was passiert wäre, wenn noch dutzende oder hunderte solcher massiven Ausbruchszentren entstanden wären.
> Anscheinend waren die Bilder von MAssengräbern in Nord Italien, New York und Spanien nicht erhellend genug. Deine Argumentation ignoriert völlig die gemachten Erfahrungen und Folgen die in den Ausbruchszentren zu beobachten waren.
> 
> Was du von dir gibst sind geglättete Fake News, ohne die massiven Auswirkungen die man real in Ausbruchszentren sehen konnte!



Cryon1c macht bestimmt einen Krankenpfleger Ausbildung damit wir ein Gutes Gesundheitssystem garantieren +  die Leute halli galli feiern können. 

 er hätte die Personale Ausfälle bei Larifari Maßnahmen aufgefangen , der packt bestimmt 40 Intensiv Patienten ,  ein Intensiv Pfleger Schaft höchstes 2 Corona Kritischer Patitent zu kümmern ..aber  wehe beide  sind gleichzeitig ein notfall  aber cyron besitzt ja eine unendliche Quelle an Ausgebildete Kranken und Intensiv Pfleger. oder es  geht ihm am popaz vorbei. aber in Erdkunde hat er eine Sechs.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist *eine* Auswirkung, neben hundert anderen die unser Cryon1c anscheinend nicht abstrahieren kann!
> Die Sterblichkeitsrate von medizinischen Personal in den Ausbruchszentren ist ein mehr als erschreckender Indikator, aber für Fake News Verbreiter und VTler, die von einer Grippe reden, anscheinend nicht der Rede wert oder es wird mehr als bewusst unter den Tisch fallen gelassen. Aber auch diese Menschen wären über kurz in den Streik getreten, hätte es keine MAßnahmen gegeben, denn keiner dieser Menschen, möchte gerne im Sinne einer LAch, Spaß und Party Gesellschaft geopfert werden!



Anscheinend geht ihm Menschen am Arsch vorbei die mit Corona viel zu tun hätten oder gehabt und Höhe Risiko ausgesetzt sind oder waren. aber ist halt Sozialmensch wie bei bezahlbare Mieten.



aber ich habe schon 100 mal geschrieben das in Deutschland viel  Mangel an Pflegern gibt und Gegensatz andere Ländern -> eine Deutsche Pflegekraft um mehr Patienten kümmern muss. (Pre Corona)


ahja  die größte altersgruppe unter Pflegekräfte sind ü50, aber das weißt er bestimmt auch net.
UEber 50-Jaehrige staerkste Altersgruppe in der Pflege
und alle Bundesländern zusammengerechnet wären es 40 Prozent.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Schweiz hat übrigens Partys bis 1000 Leute wieder zugelassen.


Das die Leute nicht mehr normal feiern können, hat sich ja in Stuttgart gezeigt. Da waren es nur 200 bis 300. Was bitte willst du mit 1000 Leuten ???
 Mal sehen, wie viele Coronafälle es in 2-3 Wochen dort gibt.

Corona-Massnahmen in Lissabon: Strenge Regeln nach ausgelassenen Feiern | tagesschau.de


> Nach den Lockerungen der Maßnahmen ist es in Portugal zu zahlreichen Corona-Neuinfektionen gekommen - *auch infolge großer Feiern*. Die Regierung reagiert nun mit strengeren Regeln für das öffentlichen Leben in der Hauptstadt Lissabon.





> Antonio Costa teilte mit, dass in Lissabon ab Dienstag wieder Versammlungen von mehr als zehn Personen verboten sind.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das die Leute nicht mehr normal feiern können, hat sich ja in Stuttgart gezeigt. Da waren es nur 200 bis 300. Was bitte willst du mit 1000 Leuten ???
> Mal sehen, wie viele Coronafälle es in 2-3 Wochen dort gibt.
> 
> Corona-Massnahmen in Lissabon: Strenge Regeln nach ausgelassenen Feiern | tagesschau.de



Ja mal sehen ob die Schweizer das besser machen werden.
Man kann die Leute nicht ewig einsperren, irgendwann reicht es auch mal, die Bevölkerung will wieder ein soziales Leben haben ohne Maske und Plexiglasscheibe vor der Nase.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja mal sehen ob die Schweizer das besser machen werden.
> Man kann die Leute nicht ewig einsperren, irgendwann reicht es auch mal, die Bevölkerung will wieder ein soziales Leben haben ohne Maske und Plexiglasscheibe vor der Nase.



Tja, sterben will auch niemand.
Frag mal Boris Johnson, der ist nach seiner Covid Kur auch deutlich ruhiger geworden. Ist halt mal was anderes wenn man nur dumm drüber quatscht, oder ob man beatmet auf der Intensivstation liegt und trotzdem keine Luft mehr bekommt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> So lange es keinen Impfstoff gibt, steht das Wohl der Allgemeinheit (Gesundheit), über dem Wohl des Einzelnen und dabei ist es scheissegal, was eine eindeutige Minderheit möchte oder nicht möchte.
> Dieses Virus ist real und was es anrichten kann, sehen wir wieder wesentlich deutlicher seit einer Woche, wenn es so weiter geht, haben wir den nächsten Shutdown in spätestens 2 Wochen, dann kannst du mal sehen wo du bleibst, denn ausschließlich Leute wie du, mit ihrer grenzenlosen Verharmlosung haben das zu einem großen Teil mitzuverantworten!



Leider genau das!
Gott, was für ein Wachlappenland. Dieses rumgeheule weil man mal nicht feiern gehen kann. Uhh mein Leben ist so unerträglich, ich muss mich davon ablenken indem ich in riesigen Hallen mit hunderten, mir vollkommen fremden Menschen Alkohol konsumiere und ich kann darauf auch nicht während einer weltweiten Pandemie verzichten.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So lange es keinen Impfstoff gibt,....


Also ich halte zwar selbst nichts von einem neuen Impfstoff ohne Langzeitergebnisse (von mehreren Jahren), aber wenn er bewirkt das danach wieder Normalität einkehrt, die Wirtschaft sich endlich wieder erhohlt (schluss mit Kurzarbeit) weil sich der ein oder andere dagegen impfen kann/lässt, soll´s mir recht sein.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

Ist halt der Egoismus in unserer Gesellschaft. Wir haben heute die Zeit uns so auf unsere Interessen zu fokussieren, dass wir einen Tunnelblick haben und unsere Mitmenschen nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt der Egoismus in unserer Gesellschaft. Wir haben heute die Zeit uns so auf unsere Interessen zu fokussieren, dass wir einen Tunnelblick haben und unsere Mitmenschen nicht mehr sehen.



Z.b. auf dem Balkon für Pflegekräfte klatschen, aber danach in den Supermarkt gehen und alles weghamstern damit ebenjene Pflegekräfte nach der Schicht nur noch ausgebombte Märkte mit Resten vorfinden.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2020)

Hoffentlich haben sich die Hamsterer genügend für die zweite Welle eingedeckt. Kein Bock das dieser Klopapier/Milch/Mehl Fetischismus im Herbst von neuem beginnt.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben sich die Hamsterer genügend für die zweite Welle eingedeckt. Kein Bock das dieser Klopapier/Milch/Mehl Fetischismus im Herbst von neuem beginnt.



Wird er sicherlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

Hätte jeder Haushalt einen Notvorrat wäre das alles nicht notwendig.


----------



## Godslayer666 (23. Juni 2020)

Hätten Einige etwas Verstand, Empathie und würden weiter denken als ihr Arm lang ist, dann bräuchte man nicht mal einen Notvorrat, zumindest nicht für diese Umstände (Krieg, Umweltkatastrophen u.ä. außen vorgenommen).
Wie man sieht gibt es auch mit Corona genügend Klopapier, Mehl, Nudeln, Reis und was noch so alles gebunkert wurde, für jedermann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

Es gab eben nicht genug, da die Leute auf Vorrat gekauft haben, da sie gesehen haben, dass andere Länder die Leute daheim einsperren (auch in Deutschland) und sie dann mit Fraß notfallmäßig versorgen.
Ein Vorrat daheim war früher Standard und schadet in keinem Fall.
Hätten es fast alle haushalte wäre das alles kein Problem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ... Gott, was für ein Wachlappenland. Dieses rumgeheule weil man mal nicht feiern gehen kann. ....


Damit verkennst Du in verächtlicher Art und Weise die Situation für viele Menschen, die wirtschaftlich vor dem Totalausfall stehen, Es sind Millionen, die mit Restaurant, Bar, Kino, Kneipe, Theater. Bühne, etc. die Hauptlast der Maßnahmen tragen, während viele andere Betrieb rein gar nichts gemacht habe. Die Druckerei, in der ich zu Schulzeiten arbeitete und die ich seit vielen Jahrzehnten immer mal wieder zum abendlichen Bier besuche hat gar keine Maßnahmen bekommen. Null, nichts, trotz intensivem Kundenbesuch.

Es geht nicht um Mimimimi, sondern um Existenzbedrohung. Es geht darum, dass Maßnahmen unausgewogen sind. Lehrer z.B. können, wenn sie Angst haben, bezahlt zuhause bleiben. Sag das man anderen Menschen mit COPD, die im Kundenkontakt arbeiten. Und darüber kann man reden. Was in Stuttgart passierte, weiß ich nicht, wenn ich aber die rassistische Unausgewogenheit bei Drogenkontrollen sehe, kann man auch da sauer werden. Wie oft z.B. hat die Polizei bei Dir die Handschuhe angezogen und eine Komplettkörperuntersuchung gemacht? Und jetzt frag Dich mal, wie oft das bei bestimmten anderen Menschen passiert.

"Der Deutsche" mag keine Ungerechtigkeiten, darum wäre es schön gewesen, wenn die Maßnahmen ausgewogener gewesen wären. Merkel hat wie immer nur einseitig die Unternehmensgewinne im Kopf gehabt. Aber gut, das juristische Nachspiel wird noch folgen.

Und bis dahin sollten wir alle gesund bleiben


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gab eben nicht genug, da die Leute auf Vorrat gekauft haben, da sie gesehen haben, dass andere Länder die Leute daheim einsperren (auch in Deutschland) und sie dann mit Fraß notfallmäßig versorgen.
> Ein Vorrat daheim war früher Standard und schadet in keinem Fall.
> Hätten es fast alle haushalte wäre das alles kein Problem.



Jepp, allerdings legt man Vorräte sinnvollerweise man nach und nach an, während alles in Ordnung ist - und nicht erst dann, wenn die Ausnahmesituation bereits eingetreten ist.

Eine Verknappung gab es übrigens nicht, denn in Großlagern war genug vorhanden. Das Problem war die Logistik: Der plötzliche Andrang nach Waren, die sonst nach Bedarf gekauft werden, hat die Anliefer- und Inventarstuktur des Einzelhandels kalt erwischt.
Noch einmal wird das vermutlich nicht passieren. Wo nicht aus Einsicht, da aus Trauer über entgangene Umsatzmöglichkeiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jepp, allerdings legt man Vorräte sinnvollerweise man nach und nach an, während alles in Ordnung ist - und nicht erst dann, wenn die Ausnahmesituation bereits eingetreten ist.



Exakt, am besten auch im Normalzustand, denn dann hat man schon bei Beginn der Krise Sicherheit, dass man alles da hat, was man braucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2020)

*..
Laschet verkündet Lockdown-Maßnahmen für ganzen Kreis Gütersloh*
_Mehr als 1500 Mitarbeiter der Tönnies-Fleischfabrik in Rheda-Wiedenbrück  sind mit Covid-19 infiziert. 
Nun wird der gesamte Landkreis Gütersloh  unter Kontaktbeschränkungen gestellt. _
23.06.2020, 10.52 Uhr

_Folgende Maßnahmen gelten nun wieder im Landkreis Gütersloh:_


_Konkret  bedeutet dies, dass es Kontaktbeschränkungen auf Familien oder in einem  Haushalt lebende Menschen gibt wie im März. Im öffentlichen Raum dürfen  sich nur Personen des eigenen Haushaltes oder zwei Personen  unterschiedlicher Haushalte treffen.
_ 
_Museen, Theater  Kinos und Fitnessstudios müssen schließen. Das gleiche gelte für Bars,  gemischtwirtschaftlichen Thekenbetrieb und Schwimmbäder. Auch Grillen im  Freien wird wieder verboten . Es dürfen keine Konzerte und sonstige  Veranstaltungen stattfinden._
Laschet verkuendet Lockdown-Massnahmen fuer ganzen Kreis Guetersloh - DER SPIEGEL 
 


Da macht sich Tönnies jetzt sicherlich beliebt. Allen Infizierten alles Gute!


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Damit verkennst Du in verächtlicher Art und Weise die Situation für viele Menschen, die wirtschaftlich vor dem Totalausfall stehen, Es sind Millionen, die mit Restaurant, Bar, Kino, Kneipe, Theater. Bühne, etc. die Hauptlast der Maßnahmen tragen, während viele andere Betrieb rein gar nichts gemacht habe. Die Druckerei, in der ich zu Schulzeiten arbeitete und die ich seit vielen Jahrzehnten immer mal wieder zum abendlichen Bier besuche hat gar keine Maßnahmen bekommen. Null, nichts, trotz intensivem Kundenbesuch.
> 
> Es geht nicht um Mimimimi, sondern um Existenzbedrohung. Es geht darum, dass Maßnahmen unausgewogen sind. Lehrer z.B. können, wenn sie Angst haben, bezahlt zuhause bleiben. Sag das man anderen Menschen mit COPD, die im Kundenkontakt arbeiten. Und darüber kann man reden. Was in Stuttgart passierte, weiß ich nicht, wenn ich aber die rassistische Unausgewogenheit bei Drogenkontrollen sehe, kann man auch da sauer werden. Wie oft z.B. hat die Polizei bei Dir die Handschuhe angezogen und eine Komplettkörperuntersuchung gemacht? Und jetzt frag Dich mal, wie oft das bei bestimmten anderen Menschen passiert.
> 
> ...



Ich trenne das.

Auf der einen Seite stehen die Horden an Idioten die trotz Kontaktverbot am See grillen, die Coronapartys schmeißen, die trotz dem Wissen um ein umgehendes Virus offensichtlich kranke Barkeeper weiter beschäftigen und blos nicht den Skibetrieb stören.
Auf der anderen Seite stehen all jene von denen du gesprochen hast, eben die Menschen für die Corona das Risiko des wirtschaftlichen Totalverlustes darstellt - Menschen die ich unterstütze wo ich nur kann, indem man Takeaway Angebote lokaler Restaurants nutzt, indem man gerade diesen Betrieben die Treue hält sofern man dazu in der Lage ist.

Ebenso muss man die Notwendigkeit der Maßnahme von der Ungerechtigkeit der Hilfe trennen. Ich geb Dir absolut recht, es ist ein Skandal was in diesem Bereich abgeht. Aber das Recht auf Unterhaltung darf halt einfach nicht das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit einschränken. Mich stört die Forderung Unterhaltungsbetriebe zu öffenen weil Menschen Ablenkung bräuchten - das ist Mimimi. Gütersloh zeigt, wir sind noch LANGE nicht übern Berg und es zeigt das Risiko dieser Forderung. Lass einen infizierten Fleischarbeiter in eine Disko und ne Nacht lang tanzen und du hast sofort einen wunderbaren Ausbruch.

Ich fühle mit jedem mit der während Covid wirtschaftliche Nachteile in Kauf nehmen muss (mich eingeschlossen), aber eine gewisse Trennschärfe ist notwendig.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

Ist halt das Problem, Freiheit bedeutet Verantwortung, das will heute nur kaum noch jemand so wissen. Heute bedeutet Freiheit einen Anspruch. Frag doch mal Leute aus dem Einzelhandel oder der Gastronomie wie gut Bürger mit Freiheit umgehen. 

"Ich setze keine Maske auf! Ich habe ein Recht hier einzukaufen!" 
"Ich setze keine Maske auf! In den Kontaktlisten schreibe ich als Kontakt: Angela Merkel, Gefängnis 1, Berlin"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt das Problem, Freiheit bedeutet Verantwortung, das will heute nur kaum noch jemand so wissen. Heute bedeutet Freiheit einen Anspruch. Frag doch mal Leute aus dem Einzelhandel oder der Gastronomie wie gut Bürger mit Freiheit umgehen.
> 
> "Ich setze keine Maske auf! Ich habe ein Recht hier einzukaufen!"
> "Ich setze keine Maske auf! In den Kontaktlisten schreibe ich als Kontakt: Angela Merkel, Gefängnis 1, Berlin"


Freiheit bedeutet vor allem, etwas selbst zu entscheiden (nein, der Staat weiß es nicht besser).
Dann müsste im Gegenzug aber auch dafür gehaftet werden, wenn man Bockmist baut.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile gibt es knapp 12 Millionen Downloads:
Corona-Warn-App: Geglueckter Start - mit Irritationen | tagesschau.de



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann müsste im Gegenzug aber auch dafür gehaftet werden, wenn man Bockmist baut.



Daher wird jetzt auch gefordert, dass Tönnies alle Kosten in Gütersloh trägt.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Freiheit bedeutet vor allem, etwas selbst zu entscheiden (nein, der Staat weiß es nicht besser).
> Dann müsste im Gegenzug aber auch dafür gehaftet werden, wenn man Bockmist baut.



Wenn mich jemand fahrlässig oder auch nur vermeidbar ansteckt, ich damit zum Todes- oder chronischen Krankheitsfall werde, ist es nahezu unmöglich, den Verursacher festzustellen. Und wo Haftung nicht durchsetzbar ist, wird Abwendung noch wichtiger.

Abwendung ist allerdings ohnehin schon priorisiert, wenn die Tragweite durch persönliche Haftung gar nicht abzudecken ist.
Sicherlich könnte man es beispielsweise den Bürgern auch freistellen, ob sie die Fahrerlaubnis erwerben und eine KfZ-Haftpflichtversicherung abschließen wollen, oder lieber doch ohne über die Straßen zuckeln. Damit wäre allerdings weder der Schaden beherrschbar noch dessen Regulierung gesichert. Also gibt es an dieser Stelle eine Pflicht.

Niemals vergessen: Jede Freiheit und jedes Recht ist eine potenzielle Einschränkung der Freiheiten und Rechte Anderer, weshalb ständig abgewogen werden muss.
Im Fall der Maskenpflicht  wurde das Recht aller Bundesbürger auf Schutz ihrer Gesundheit als höher bewertet als das eingeschränkte Komfortempfinden einiger Bundesbürger. Und das ist absolut korrekt.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Freiheit bedeutet vor allem, etwas selbst zu entscheiden (nein, der Staat weiß es nicht besser).
> Dann müsste im Gegenzug aber auch dafür gehaftet werden, wenn man Bockmist baut.



Dafür muss dann aber der Staat die Grundlage der Haftung schaffen. Dann wird aus den Kontaktlisten der Zwang den Personalausweis kopieren zu lassen. Aus dem Maskengebot wird ein Persoscan, der beim Betreten eines Geschäftes erfolgen muss, nur schützt das die dort arbeitenden Personen überhaupt nicht.  Abgesehen davon ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass eine normale Person auch nur ansatzweise die Kosten einer schweren Coronainfektion überhaupt tragen könnte. So, dass die Geschädigten dann auch auf ihren Kosten sitzenbleiben.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Freiheit bedeutet vor allem, etwas selbst zu entscheiden (nein, der Staat weiß es nicht besser).
> Dann müsste im Gegenzug aber auch dafür gehaftet werden, wenn man Bockmist baut.



Das Problem wäre aber, dass Motorradfahrer, die ohne Helm fahren, kaum noch als Organspender taugen, weil sie bereits am Unfallort an ihren schweren Kopfverletzung sterben.
Deswegen gibt es eine Helmpflicht.
Das gleiche hast du mit der Gurtpflicht. Auch hier mischt sich der Staat in die Freiheit der Bürger ein und zwingt sie mitzumachen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich trenne das.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite stehen die Horden an Idioten die trotz Kontaktverbot am See grillen, die Coronapartys schmeißen, die trotz dem Wissen um ein umgehendes Virus offensichtlich kranke Barkeeper weiter beschäftigen und blos nicht den Skibetrieb stören.
> Auf der anderen Seite stehen all jene von denen du gesprochen hast, eben die Menschen für die Corona das Risiko des wirtschaftlichen Totalverlustes darstellt - Menschen die ich unterstütze wo ich nur kann, indem man Takeaway Angebote lokaler Restaurants nutzt, indem man gerade diesen Betrieben die Treue hält sofern man dazu in der Lage ist.
> ...



Und andere Länder zeigen das es trotzdem möglich ist, Events bis 1000 Leute durchzuführen ohne das sich alles infiziert.

Und da gibt es nichts zu trennen. Ich erwarte Gleichbehandlung für alle - somit darf jeder seinen Beruf ausüben wie immer, faktisches Berufsverbot - so was darf es nicht geben, so lange die Berufsausübung an sich legal ist. Das gilt sowohl für Veranstalter für Events, Messen, Konzerten usw. als auch für Sexworker, für Barbiere die an den Bart ran wollen und so weiter.
Man hat denen pauschal, über Monate, einfach verboten zu arbeiten. Und im Gegensatz zu der Gastronomie die auf Takeout/Delivery umstellen kann oder Freisitze, können die Leute das nicht. 
Es geht hier nicht nur um feiern, man kann mittlerweile privat mit einigen Leuten feiern - ist erlaubt. Es geht hier um Branchen die als erste dicht gemacht wurden und denen weiterhin keiner eine vernünftige Möglichkeit gibt wieder zu arbeiten. Nicht mal ein Datum bekommen sie wo sie wieder dürfen. Wie soll man einer Regierung vertrauen wenn diese alle 2 Wochen den Kurs ändert und Leute eigenhändig in den wirtschaftlichen Ruin treibt und gleichzeitig massive Schulden produziert? Paar Wochen oder ne abgesagte Großveranstaltung wie die Buchmesse hier in Leipzig ist ja noch verkraftbar - wird halt verschoben. Aber die wissen nicht mal ob verschieben was bringt weil sie kein Datum haben!

Die Branchen brauchen keine Hilfe, die sind nicht wie unsere Banken oder Lufthansa, sie können selbst Geld verdienen und vernünftig arbeiten und wirtschaftlich bleiben. Und genau das wollen wir - das sie wieder wirtschaftlich arbeiten können und eine große Zahl an Firmen und Mitarbeitern die drankleben alle vernünftig ihre Brötchen verdienen können.
Friseure können wieder ran, die Autobauer haben nur für wenige Tage/Wochen ihre Produktion angehalten, Fleischfabriken arbeiten bis zum umfallen (wortwörtlich!), aber alles was keine große Firma ist und in der Eventbranche arbeitet usw. will man einfach pleite gehen lassen? 
Es ist ein Skandal das hier einige Branchen einfach mit einem Lächeln in die Kreissäge geschoben werden. Kultur hatte schon immer ein schweres Leben und hält die Leute bei Laune und auch wenig beachtete Sexworker usw. (die sowieso oft Krankheiten ausgesetzt sind und somit extrem hygienisch arbeiten!) - die Bereiche werden einfach ermordet. Es betrifft mich nicht direkt, aber ich habe viele Kontakte zu DJs, Veranstaltern, Messebauern, sogar PA-Verleihern und Barmädels - die wollen alle wieder arbeiten, die brauchen keine Kredite und keine Finanzspritzen - sondern eine Gleichbehandlung mit allen anderen Dienstleistungsgewerben etc!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem wäre aber, dass Motorradfahrer, die ohne Helm fahren, kaum noch als Organspender taugen, weil sie bereits am Unfallort an ihren schweren Kopfverletzung sterben.
> Deswegen gibt es eine Helmpflicht.
> Das gleiche hast du mit der Gurtpflicht. Auch hier mischt sich der Staat in die Freiheit der Bürger ein und zwingt sie mitzumachen.



Von mir aus könnte man das abschaffen, dann aber auch keine Hilfe durch das DRK.


Back to topic: 
Göttingen: YouTube 
Bei diesen Zuständen wollte ich nicht leben.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche hast du mit der Gurtpflicht. Auch hier mischt sich der Staat in die Freiheit der Bürger ein und zwingt sie mitzumachen.



Damit kommt der Staat seiner Fürsorgepflicht in mehrfacher Hinsicht nach: Zum einen schützt er den Unfallfahrer vor seiner eigenen fehlenden Einsicht - das könnte man noch gut sein lassen, schließlich ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. Da allerdings viele Verunfallte nicht sicherstellen können, dass ihr Flug spätestens an der eigenen Windschutzscheibe endet, wodurch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet werden, kann man es nicht mehr schleifen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Branchen die als erste dicht gemacht wurden und denen weiterhin keiner eine vernünftige Möglichkeit gibt wieder zu arbeiten. Nicht mal ein Datum bekommen sie wo sie wieder dürfen. Wie soll man einer Regierung vertrauen wenn diese alle 2 Wochen den Kurs ändert und Leute eigenhändig in den wirtschaftlichen Ruin treibt und gleichzeitig massive Schulden produziert? Paar Wochen oder ne abgesagte Großveranstaltung wie die Buchmesse hier in Leipzig ist ja noch verkraftbar - wird halt verschoben. Aber die wissen nicht mal ob verschieben was bringt weil sie kein Datum haben!



Dann haben die doch Zeit für Weiterbildungen um sich einen anderen Job zu suchen.

Es gibt kein Grundrecht auf einen bestimmten Job.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann haben die doch Zeit für Weiterbildungen um sich einen anderen Job zu suchen.


Mal wieder eine besonders dumme Antwort.
Aktuell werden kaum Firmen neue Mitarbeiter einstellen, da die fast alle auf Sparflamme sind.
Zudem machen Umschulungen nur dann Sinn, wenn man da Zukunft sieht, das ist aber alles aktuell ungewiss.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Da bleibt halt nur abwarten und Tee trinken.

Und halt einfach alleine  zu Hause bleiben. Je weniger Neuinfektionen es gibt, desto schneller ist das alles überstanden.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und andere Länder zeigen das es trotzdem möglich ist, Events bis 1000 Leute durchzuführen ohne das sich alles infiziert.


Andere Länder riskieren es und können Glück, oder Pech haben.
Deine absoluten Aussagen sind so falsch wie naiv. Nur weil die Schweiz Events mit 1000 Leuten erlaubt heißt das nicht, dass dort kein Risiko besteht. Ein Infizierter reicht aus und die restlichen 999 haben (keinen) Spaß.
Ist ne reine Risikobewertung und für die Schweiz auch nur deshalb möglich, weil man im Schnitt seit Wochen nur knapp 20 Infizierte Personen hat. Ganz andere Voraussetzungen als Deutschland, trotzdem forderst du dieselben Maßnahmen für Länder obwohl die Ausgangsposition grundlegend unterschiedlich ist.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und da gibt es nichts zu trennen. Ich erwarte Gleichbehandlung für alle - somit darf jeder seinen Beruf ausüben wie immer, faktisches Berufsverbot - so was darf es nicht geben, so lange die Berufsausübung an sich legal ist. Das gilt sowohl für Veranstalter für Events, Messen, Konzerten usw. als auch für Sexworker, für Barbiere die an den Bart ran wollen und so weiter.


Wenn mans umbricht forderst du die Fortsetzung der Binnenschifffahrt auch bei Niedrigwasser im Rhein.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie soll man einer Regierung vertrauen wenn diese alle 2 Wochen den Kurs ändert


Alleine mit dem Satz bist du doch aus jeder auf Vernunft basierten Diskussion lebenslang ausgeschlossen. Willst du mir allen Ernstes erklären man solle nicht auf Entwicklungen und neue Erkenntnisse reagieren sondern einen Stiefel auf Teufel komm raus durchziehen? 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Es ist ein Skandal das hier einige Branchen einfach mit einem Lächeln in die Kreissäge geschoben werden. Kultur hatte schon immer ein schweres Leben und hält die Leute bei Laune und auch wenig beachtete Sexworker usw. (die sowieso oft Krankheiten ausgesetzt sind und somit extrem hygienisch arbeiten!) - die Bereiche werden einfach ermordet. Es betrifft mich nicht direkt, aber ich habe viele Kontakte zu DJs, Veranstaltern, Messebauern, sogar PA-Verleihern und Barmädels - die wollen alle wieder arbeiten, die brauchen keine Kredite und keine Finanzspritzen - sondern eine Gleichbehandlung mit allen anderen Dienstleistungsgewerben etc!



Vor allem brauchen all die von Dir genannten Berufe auch ein Publikum. Eines dass diese Dienstleistungen annimmt ohne sich dem Risiko durch Covid auszusetzen. Restaurants sind eine feine Sache, aber das Risiko einer Übertragung in geschlossenen Räumen ist nunmal vorhanden, siehe die Gottesdienste und Kirchenproben mit massig Infizierten. Du siehst doch an Tönnies wie das in geschlossenen Räumen geht, Bars, Clubs, Discotheken sind potentielle Brandherde. Und wer trägt die Rechnung wenns nach einem Rave dann auf einmal dutzende Infizierte und einen lokalen Ausbruch mit Lockdown gibt.
Du kannst doch live erkennen an Gütersloh was passiert wenn das was du forderst flächendeckend umgesetzt wird.

Du redest doch immer davon, dass Branchen kaputtgehen. Alleine was COVID unserem Gesundheitssystem antut und statt einzudämmen willst du den Kostenpunkt nur verschieben. Clubs sollen leben damit Krankenhäuser sterben (Krankenhäuser kämpfen dank Covid reihenweise ums wirtschaftliche Überleben weil die Sachen die Geld bringen und den Laden finanzieren nicht durchgeführt werden können.) Arbeit für DJs, Überarbeitung für Ärzte.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann haben die doch Zeit für Weiterbildungen um sich einen anderen Job zu suchen.
> 
> Es gibt kein Grundrecht auf einen bestimmten Job.



Nix da mit einem anderen Job.
Die Berufe sind legal, viele sogar traditionsreich und sie sind enorm wichtig um die Bevölkerung bei Laune zu halten und denen einen Ausgleich zu schaffen. 
Es gibt kein Grundrecht auf einen bestimmten Job, es gibt aber ein Gleichheitsprinzip das man anderen Leuten ihre Arbeit nicht ruinieren darf wenn sie nichts illegales tun (und dazu gehört hier auch die Arbeit der Sexworker denn das ist erlaubt und eben alles rund um Veranstaltungen aller Art). 

Auch ich will sie in voller Kraft durchstarten sehen, soweit das halt im Sommer möglich ist, nach den massiven Verlusten durch ausgefalle Monate usw. 
Den Bereich mit Geld vollzustopfen bringt auch nichts, denn Kultur ist etwas das leben muss, aktiv sein, auch in schwierigen Zeiten, Noch mal, es gab Kultur sogar im Krieg, das hält die angepisste und verzweifelte Bevölkerung halbwegs im Rahmen. Wir alle wollen das es auch wiederkommt. 
Kultur darf nicht nur aus Netflix&co und irgendwelchen Statuen bestehen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Pech gehabt.

Der Hufschmied darf sich heute auch nicht beschweren, das alle Auto fahren und kaum noch jemand reitet.

Wenn es keine Nachfrage mehr gibt, bleibt eben nur eine Umorientierung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Je weniger Neuinfektionen es gibt, desto schneller ist das alles überstanden.


Der Mensch ist in der Regel zu dämlich, um den Unterschied zwischen persönlichem und Kollektivrisiko zu erkennen. Natürlich ist für jeden Einzelnen mit den aktuellen Zahlen der Infizierten ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, sich anzustecken. Kollektiv sieht das ganz anders aus und blüht die Infektion wieder auf, erwischt es im zweiten Schritt dann doch wieder jeden mit den immer deutlicher werdenen Folgen, die auch Infektionen ohne erkennbare Symptome bringen. Die neurologischen Schäden sind mannigfaltig.

Es ist wie mit dem Klimawandel. Mein CO2 Ausstoß ist vollkommen irrelevant, der der gesamten Menschenheit ist tödlich. Wenn ich mich nicht einschränke, warum sollten es andere tun und schon geht das Unglück seinen Lauf. Auch mit dem Coronavirus wird es so kommen, weil der Egoismus des Einzelnen zu groß ist. Egal, die Menschheit überlebt es und nach der Infektion können wir dann vorhandenen Besitz ordentlich neu aufteilen. So 1-2 Prozent der Deutschen werden sterben, wenn es nicht bald ein Impfmittel gibt. Das ist doch was. Die Erben freuen sich


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Pech gehabt.
> 
> Der Hufschmied darf sich heute auch nicht beschweren, das alle Auto fahren und kaum noch jemand reitet.
> 
> Wenn es keine Nachfrage mehr gibt, bleibt eben nur eine Umorientierung.



Nur das im Gegensatz zum reiten WOLLEN die Leute feiern und dürfen nicht, da gibt es einen massiven Unterschied. 

Der Hufschmied ist verschwunden weil der Bedarf nicht mehr da war, hier ist der Bedarf hingegen so hoch wie nie (klar, man hat die Bevölkerung erst eingesperrt und dann rausgelassen ohne denen auch nur ein Minimum an Unterhaltung und Kultur zu bieten, jetzt langsam wollen selbst die letzten Angsthasen auch mal was machen was nicht mit Langeweile endet!).

Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied - die einen wurden nicht mehr gebraucht, die anderen werden gebraucht aber von der Regierung daran gehindert zu arbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Die können doch arbeiten. Macht man halt eine kleine Feier mit 10 Leuten. Die ist doch erlaubt. 
(Zumindest, wenn man nicht in Gütersloh wohnt)



cryon1c schrieb:


> jetzt langsam wollen selbst die letzten Angsthasen auch mal was machen was nicht mit Langeweile endet!).



Und da ist wichtig, dass die Polizei da entsprechend hart durchgreift.
Randale in Stuttgart: Acht Verdaechtige in U-Haft - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Pech gehabt.
> Der Hufschmied darf sich heute auch nicht beschweren, das alle Auto fahren und kaum noch jemand reitet.
> Wenn es keine Nachfrage mehr gibt, bleibt eben nur eine Umorientierung.



Durch langfristige Veränderungen der Lebensweise oder den technologischen Fortschritt obsolet gewordene Berufe sind allerdings etwas ganz Anderes als solche, die lediglich *zur Zeit* nicht ausübbar sind. Was bald wieder gebraucht wird, sollte man auch angemessen unterstützen.

Der Frust wird um so nachvollziehbarer, wenn an vergleicht, wie viel Geld beispielsweise in die Hand genommen wurde, um die Bankster zu retten oder um Arbeitsplätze beim Kohleabbau zu erhalten, den man doch eigentlich bereits Tschüss gesagt hatte. Da wird dann eben doch der Hufschmied gerettet, weil der eine Lobby hat, und das stößt den Leuten auf.

Wie Hoffgang schon schrieb: Man muss zwischen tatsächlich (nicht nur wirtschaftlich) Betroffenen und in ihrer Komfortzone gestörten Heulsusen unterscheiden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Da muss halt die Soforthilfe für Juni bis August nochmal gezahlt werden. Denn die erste galt für März bis Mai.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die können doch arbeiten. Macht man halt eine kleine Feier mit 10 Leuten. Die ist doch erlaubt.
> (Zumindest, wenn man nicht in Gütersloh wohnt)
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat Party machen mit Anschlägen auf Polizei zu tun?
Das schlimmste was illegale Partys verursachen sind Müllberge weil manche Leute sich schlimmer als Schweine benehmen, aber darüber hinaus passiert da nix. Sieht man aktuell in Berlin, denn da wird gefeiert - "open air" halt auf ne eigene Art.

Noch mal: die Leute wollen Kultur in dem Maße genießen wie es auch vorher war. Flirten, tanzen, angetrunken sein und alles andere was im Nachtleben passiert. Oder volle Konzerte mit Moshpit. Die Liste ist lang, nicht jeder gibt sich mit der statischen Kultur zufrieden, nicht jedem reicht es irgendwelche Gemälde oder Statuen anzusehen oder Gejodel aus dem Radio zu hören. 
Das hilft auch der geistigen Gesundheit der Menschen in schweren Zeiten, dafür muss man kein Experte sein und keinen Doktortitel haben um zu verstehen das Leute die ausgelassen feiern können weniger Unfug anrichten werden als wenn man sie einfach angepisst durch die Nacht laufen lässt ohne eine Aussicht auf irgendwas gutes.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was hat Party machen mit Anschlägen auf Polizei zu tun?



Weil die Party eben dann in sinnlose Zerstörung ausgeartet ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was illegale Partys verursachen sind Müllberge weil manche Leute sich schlimmer als Schweine benehmen, aber darüber hinaus passiert da nix.



Falsch. Es können sich  alle mit Corona infizieren. 
Deswegen ist die Party eben auch illegal. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Flirten, tanzen, angetrunken sein



Hab ich alles drei nie gemacht und auch kein Interesse dran.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

Du kannst ja in die Altenpflege(Vollzeit) wechseln , dann hast keinen Zeit für Partyleben und es ist krisensicher, solange man gesund bleibt ->Kopf und körperlich


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil die Party eben dann in sinnlose Zerstörung ausgeartet ist.



Naja Idioten hat man immer, gibt auch Leute die krank zur Arbeit gegangen sind mit dem Risiko andere anzustecken (sie waren sichtbar krank und zu der Zeit war es möglich sich einfach telefonisch krankschreiben zu lassen). 
Das heißt ja nicht das man allen alles verbieten muss wegen einigen wenigen Idioten. 
Sippenhaft oder wat? Das kannste bei den Amis im Bootcamp machen wo alle für einen bestraft werden, hier in der freien Welt funktioniert das so nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab ich alles drei nie gemacht und auch kein Interesse dran.




Nur weil manche Leute wie Mönche leben wollen, trifft das noch lange nicht auf den Rest der Bevölkerung zu.

Kannst dich gerne von jeglichen Massenveranstaltungen fernhalten, wir gehen da weiterhin hin und genießen Musik, treffen Leute aus aller Welt, haben Spaß und wenn da noch n paar Drinks dabei sind - warum nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss halt die Soforthilfe für Juni bis August nochmal gezahlt werden. Denn die erste galt für März bis Mai.



Und das geht dann ewig so weiter, bis der Toner am Gelddrucker leer ist?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und das geht dann ewig so weiter, bis der Toner am Gelddrucker leer ist?



Bei so vielen Milliarden kommt es auf eine mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. Staatsschulden sind doch eh virtuell. Dazu zahlt Deutschland negative Zinsen.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur das im Gegensatz zum reiten WOLLEN die Leute feiern und dürfen nicht, da gibt es einen massiven Unterschied.
> 
> Der Hufschmied ist verschwunden weil der Bedarf nicht mehr da war, hier ist der Bedarf hingegen so hoch wie nie (klar, man hat die Bevölkerung erst eingesperrt und dann rausgelassen ohne denen auch nur ein Minimum an Unterhaltung und Kultur zu bieten, jetzt langsam wollen selbst die letzten Angsthasen auch mal was machen was nicht mit Langeweile endet!).
> 
> Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied - die einen wurden nicht mehr gebraucht, die anderen werden gebraucht aber von der Regierung daran gehindert zu arbeiten.



Wenn halt Ischgl nicht wäre. Und abgesehen davon kann man ja eine Event machen, wenn man die Vorsorgeregeln einhält. Party mit Mundschutz und Abstand kannst Du ja machen, wird nur niemand hingehen und rechnen wird es sich auch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Da muss man dann halt die Preise erhöhen. Angebot und Nachfrage halt.
Wenn cryon meint, es gäbe so eine hohe Nachfrage, dann sind auch verdreifachte Preise kein Problem und die sorgen automatisch dafür, das die Leute zu weniger Partys gehen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Milliarden kommt es auf eine mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. Staatsschulden sind doch eh virtuell. Dazu zahlt Deutschland negative Zinsen.



Ja wir haben erst etliche Milliarden in die Lufthansa reingebuttert, so gesehen sind weitere 1-2 Milliarden für die Kultur bis zum Jahresende einfach Peanuts.
Aber darum geht es ja nicht, noch mal, die Leute wollen keine Hilfe, sie wollen ARBEITEN und zwar ohne Maulkorb und einem ganzen Buch an Regeln.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn halt Ischgl nicht wäre. Und abgesehen davon kann man ja eine Event machen, wenn man die Vorsorgeregeln einhält. Party mit Mundschutz und Abstand kannst Du ja machen, wird nur niemand hingehen und rechnen wird es sich auch nicht.





Haben Kollegen in Dresden gemacht, im Bunker.
Konzert, 100 Leute max, Mundschutz, Abstand, tanzen nicht erlaubt, eingeschränkter Barbetrieb (keine Hocker etc.). Und Livestream oben drauf. 
Natürlich war keine Sau da, wie stellt man sich n elektronisches Konzert vor wenn tanzen nicht geht? Da gehen die Leute lieber im Park saufen, wenn sie in der Konzerthalle auch nur saufen dürfen und oben drauf noch drölftausend Regeln haben.

Noch mal: normal arbeiten oder gar nicht. Nachtleben ist genau DAS, eng, verschwitzt, auch mal angetrunken, laut, ohne Maulkorb, ohne Trennwände und mit wenig Hemmungen. Genau das alles macht das Nachtleben aus.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn halt Ischgl nicht wäre. Und abgesehen davon kann man ja eine Event machen, wenn man die Vorsorgeregeln einhält. Party mit Mundschutz und Abstand kannst Du ja machen, wird nur niemand hingehen und rechnen wird es sich auch nicht.



Ah stimmt dort war ja skiparty's ist hier und andere Länder rübergeschlapt


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja wir haben erst etliche Milliarden in die Lufthansa reingebuttert, so gesehen sind weitere 1-2 Milliarden für die Kultur bis zum Jahresende einfach Peanuts.
> Aber darum geht es ja nicht, noch mal, die Leute wollen keine Hilfe, sie wollen ARBEITEN und zwar ohne Maulkorb und einem ganzen Buch an Regeln.



Dann sollen sie in die USA gehen. 

Hier gibt es Regeln und die fangen schon bei Arbeitsschutz und Brandschutz an.
Hygieneregeln gibt es auch und wenn sich Gammelfleischbuden wie Tönnies nicht dran halten, müssen die halt dicht gemacht werden.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Haben Kollegen in Dresden gemacht, im Bunker.
> Konzert, 100 Leute max, Mundschutz, Abstand, tanzen nicht erlaubt, eingeschränkter Barbetrieb (keine Hocker etc.). Und Livestream oben drauf.
> Natürlich war keine Sau da, wie stellt man sich n elektronisches Konzert vor wenn tanzen nicht geht? Da gehen die Leute lieber im Park saufen, wenn sie in der Konzerthalle auch nur saufen dürfen und oben drauf noch drölftausend Regeln haben.
> 
> Noch mal: normal arbeiten oder gar nicht. Nachtleben ist genau DAS, eng, verschwitzt, auch mal angetrunken, laut, ohne Maulkorb, ohne Trennwände und mit wenig Hemmungen. Genau das alles macht das Nachtleben aus.



Und das genau hat halt zu einem der großen Ausbrüche geführt. Jetzt kann man überlegen ob man das wieder macht um danach wieder alle in den Lockdown zu schicken, oder ob man nur solche Events beschränkt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Na man könnte natürlich auch nur die in den Lockdown schicken, die unbedingt auf die Party gehen wollen. Also nachdem alle im Bunker sind, wird von außen die Tür verschweißt.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal: normal arbeiten oder gar nicht. Nachtleben ist genau DAS, eng, verschwitzt, auch mal angetrunken, laut, ohne Maulkorb, ohne Trennwände und mit wenig Hemmungen. Genau das alles macht das Nachtleben aus.



Wenn du jetzt mal danebenhälst wie sich Covid so verbreitet, dann sollte auch Dir aufgehen warum GERADE DAS aktuell nicht so der Bringer ist.
Klar isses geil. Aber das rechtfertigt doch das Risiko nicht. Vor allem weil es sich eben NICHT auf das individuelle Risiko beschränkt, sondern im Zweifel sämtliche Anwesenden betrifft. Klar könnte man sagen, dass diese das alle willentlich eingehen weil sie ja alle anwesend sind, nur was ist mit deren Familien, Personen die im gleichen Haushalt / Haus leben oder denen diese Personen auf der Arbeit begegnen... Nehmen die alle auch sehr gerne das Risiko einer Covid Infektion in Kauf nur damit Hinz und Kunz feiern gehen können?


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und das genau hat halt zu einem der großen Ausbrüche geführt. Jetzt kann man überlegen ob man das wieder macht um danach wieder alle in den Lockdown zu schicken, oder ob man nur solche Events beschränkt.



Naja nicht unbedingt. Gab ne Geschichte aus Südkorea wo ein Kollege eine Kneipen/Clubtour gemacht hat, gab Ischgl (viel zu spät reagiert sonst hätte man da vll 10-15 Leute und nicht so viele). 
Das ist halt das Risiko, auch andere Krankheiten verbreiten sich auf Events massiv (wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, Messeseuche aka alle Grippearten etc. in einer Halle  ) - damit haben wir immer gelebt, damit werden wir auch weiterhin leben. Menschenansammlungen werden immer Viren austauschen, daran ist auch nichts schlimmes und noch lange kein Grund wie Einsiedlerkrebse zu leben. 

Die Leute wollen wieder ein Leben, genau so wie vorher. Ohne Maske, ohne Plexiglasscheiben an jeder Kasse usw. Die Leute wollen wieder flirten, sich umarmen, feiern, normal reisen und allgemein alles andere auch.
Langsam reicht es vielen, niemand will freiwillig ein Jahr lang auf alles verzichten was nicht mit arbeiten und schlafen zu tun hat. Naja und mit ner weiteren Person irgendwo am Strand liegen. Viel mehr kannste ja nicht vernünftig machen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen wieder ein Leben, genau so wie vorher. Ohne Maske, ohne Plexiglasscheiben an jeder Kasse usw. Die Leute wollen wieder flirten, sich umarmen, feiern, normal reisen und allgemein alles andere auch.



Das kommt doch auch, sobald der Impfstoff da ist, und alle geimpft sind.

Und die Plexiglasscheibe an der Kasse ist doch nun wirklich kein Problem. Im Gegenteil, da sollte sogar Panzerglas hin, um Überfälle zu erschweren.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen wieder ein Leben, genau so wie vorher. Ohne Maske, ohne Plexiglasscheiben an jeder Kasse usw. Die Leute wollen wieder flirten, sich umarmen, feiern, normal reisen und allgemein alles andere auch.
> Langsam reicht es vielen, niemand will freiwillig ein Jahr lang auf alles verzichten was nicht mit arbeiten und schlafen zu tun hat. Naja und mit ner weiteren Person irgendwo am Strand liegen. Viel mehr kannste ja nicht vernünftig machen.



Du kannst das so oft wiederholen wie du willst, davon geht Covid halt nicht weg.
Gibts bei der Bundeswehr eine ganz praktische Erklärung: Isso.

Niemand will freiwillig ein Jahr den scheiß durchmachen, da bin ich bei Dir. Aber niemand will Kühllaster voller Leichen vor den Krankenhäusern wie in New York, niemand will Zustände wie in Italien. Niemand will Infektionszahlen wie derzeit in den USA/Brasilien/Indien. Will auch niemand. Das doofe: Es geht ENTWEDER das eine, ODER das andere. Das kann man vllt nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber das ist das Äquivalent zu dem kleinen Kind, welches sich die Decke über den Kopf zieht und ruft "ich bin unsichtbar.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kommt doch auch, sobald der Impfstoff da ist, und alle geimpft sind.



Ersteres wird Jahre dauern und Letzteres nie erreicht werden.
Ergo vorerst wirtschaftlicher und anschließend auch gesellschaftlicher Kollaps, weil kein Geld mehr da.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Also ich sehe nicht, wo kein Geld mehr da ist. 

OK. Bei manchen sind plötzlich 1,9 Mrd Euro weg, aber wer das jahrelang nicht merkt, scheint genügend Geld zu haben.
Wirecard: 1,9 Milliarden Euro, dringend gesucht - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja nicht unbedingt. Gab ne Geschichte aus Südkorea wo ein Kollege eine Kneipen/Clubtour gemacht hat, gab Ischgl (viel zu spät reagiert sonst hätte man da vll 10-15 Leute und nicht so viele).
> Das ist halt das Risiko, auch andere Krankheiten verbreiten sich auf Events massiv (wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, Messeseuche aka alle Grippearten etc. in einer Halle  ) - damit haben wir immer gelebt, damit werden wir auch weiterhin leben. Menschenansammlungen werden immer Viren austauschen, daran ist auch nichts schlimmes und noch lange kein Grund wie Einsiedlerkrebse zu leben.
> 
> Die Leute wollen wieder ein Leben, genau so wie vorher. Ohne Maske, ohne Plexiglasscheiben an jeder Kasse usw. Die Leute wollen wieder flirten, sich umarmen, feiern, normal reisen und allgemein alles andere auch.
> Langsam reicht es vielen, niemand will freiwillig ein Jahr lang auf alles verzichten was nicht mit arbeiten und schlafen zu tun hat. Naja und mit ner weiteren Person irgendwo am Strand liegen. Viel mehr kannste ja nicht vernünftig machen.



Sehe ich genauso. Das Virus ist Teil unseres Lebens geworden. Nur ist Deutschland bei der Wirkung des Virus eher eine Insel der Glücklichen. Ich vermute in Brasilien würden sie gerne auf das Recht zu feiern verzichten, wenn sie sich dafür nicht anstecken. 

Wobei die das Thema dann auch bald erledigt haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe nicht, wo kein Geld mehr da ist.


Dieser Punkt ist beim Staat irgendwann erreicht, irgendwann will auch keiner mehr die dummen Staatsanleihen mit Negativzinsen.
Dann ist ein Zustand der Insolvenz in der Staatskasse erreicht.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Das Problem haben wird aber noch lange nicht. Da trifft es zuerst Italien.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem haben wird aber noch lange nicht. Da trifft es zuerst Italien.



Glaube kaum, denn dir werden vorher von uns gerettet.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Also kein Problem da.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also kein Problem da.



Doch, dauert nur noch etwas.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Also nichts, was uns in der nächsten Zeit betrifft.

Erstmal zu den aktuellen Problemen:
Coronavirus-Pandemie: RKI haelt zweite Welle fuer vermeidbar | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also nichts, was uns in der nächsten Zeit betrifft.



Ist die Frage, was du als unter Zeit verstehst. Nicht in 3 Wochen, aber vielleicht in 3 Jahren, weil auch die Steuereinnahmen weniger werden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, was du als unter Zeit verstehst. Nicht in 3 Wochen, aber vielleicht in 3 Jahren, weil auch die Steuereinnahmen weniger werden.



In 3 Jahren ist Corona wahrscheinlich vorbei, da steigen die Steuereinnahmen also wieder deutlich. Insbesondere, wenn man noch schafft gegen die Steueroasen vorzugehen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du kannst das so oft wiederholen wie du willst, davon geht Covid halt nicht weg.
> Gibts bei der Bundeswehr eine ganz praktische Erklärung: Isso.
> 
> Niemand will freiwillig ein Jahr den scheiß durchmachen, da bin ich bei Dir. Aber niemand will Kühllaster voller Leichen vor den Krankenhäusern wie in New York, niemand will Zustände wie in Italien. Niemand will Infektionszahlen wie derzeit in den USA/Brasilien/Indien. Will auch niemand. Das doofe: Es geht ENTWEDER das eine, ODER das andere. Das kann man vllt nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber das ist das Äquivalent zu dem kleinen Kind, welches sich die Decke über den Kopf zieht und ruft "ich bin unsichtbar.



Ja deswegen massiv in das Gesundheitswesen investieren, anstatt alles verrammeln und die eigene Bevölkerung praktisch unter Hausarrest stellen (zeitweise war es hier in Sachsen und Bayern so, bissl Sport, einkaufen und Müll rausbringen, viel mehr durfte man nicht - das ist das Leben was Verbrecher im Knast führen... oh wait wenns keine Schwerverbrecher sind, haben sie sogar gemeinsam Ausgang und ne Gemeinschaftsküche!!!).
Selbst bei verurteilten Verbrechern hat man verstanden das soziale Isolation zu Problemen führt und dies nur in äußersten Notfällen durchgezogen wird und nicht auf Dauer.

Wir sind hier nicht bei der Bundeswehr und auch nicht in nem Bootcamp bei den Amis, wir sind freie Bürger die auch Rechte haben und irgendwann werden sich die Leute ihre Rechte erobern - bei Bedarf so wie in den USA. Da interessiert Corona kein Schwein mehr weil es noch ein Leben außerhalb von Corona gibt und ganz andere Sachen die wichtiger sind als irgendein Virus. 

Noch mal, das Virus ist da, es gehört wie die Grippe ebenfalls zu den alltäglichen, ansteckenden und leicht übertragbaren Krankheiten die auch über Luft übertragen werden. Wir werden mit dem Virus leben müssen. Und wenn das wirklich so hart mutiert wie einige Untersuchungen es zeigen, werden Impfungen nutzlos und die Immunität nur bedingt nützlich. Was dann? Alle einsperren oder wie?
Natürlich nicht, das Leben wird genau so weiter gehen, die Leute werden sich die Krankheit früher oder später einfangen. Ich kenne jetzt auf Anhieb niemanden der die Grippe nicht hatte. 

Also nix entweder/oder. Leben mit dem Virus, die Panik abstellen, das Gesundheitssystem stärken und bissl mehr Hygiene und bissl mehr Vernunft (nicht mehr krank auf Arbeit stiefeln z.B.) und das Problem wird deutlich kleiner. Covid wird gar nicht weggehen, das bedeutet aber nicht das die gesamte Erdbevölkerung jetzt mit Masken rumlaufen wird auf lange Sicht. 
Wir sind hier nicht im Krieg, es gibt auch keine Naturkatastrophen hier aktuell, es gibt nichts außer ein weiteres Virus was übrigens auch wesentlich harmloser ist als alte SARS-Viren. 
Und die Bevölkerung lässt sich nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang für dumm verkaufen, dann knallt es meistens. In den USA knallt es bereits. Wir sind hier geduldiger, aber auch hier sind die Leute langsam so richtig sauer - viele können ihre Familien nicht besuchen, es gab Tote die alleine gestorben sind, die Wirtschaft wird von der Politik an die Wand geklatscht und nicht nur unser Wohlstand geht flöten sondern auch viele essentielle Dinge wie eine gute Gesundheitsversorgung (z.B. auch geplante Operationen usw. die jetzt nicht zeitkritisch sind aber auch gemacht werden müssen!). Die Regierung hat noch die Chance die Bevölkerung zu beruhigen und das ganze richtig gut zu organisieren, aber sie will bislang nicht, gar nicht. Lieber alles verbieten und beten, denn wissenschaftliche Fakten gibt es zu wenige, das Virus ist weitesgehend nicht erforscht.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja deswegen massiv in das Gesundheitswesen investieren, anstatt alles verrammeln



Dafür isses zu spät.
Die Ressourcen die man braucht wachsen nicht auf Bäumen, Ärzte, Pflegepersonal - woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen? Vllt lernen wir aus DIESER Krise für die NÄCHSTE, aber für Covid ist der Zug durch. Wir versuchen seit Jahren mehr Ärzte zu gewinnen (beim Pflegepersonal wird nur drüber geweint dass es zuwenig gibt), bei nem Studium von mindestens 6 Jahren und einer relativ unflexiblen Kapazität in Deutschland kannste da nicht einfach mal sagen wir erhöhen den Output um 100%.

Wir müssen aktuell die Anzahl der Erkrankten an das anpassen was das System leisten kann, nicht umgekehrt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> und die eigene Bevölkerung praktisch unter Hausarrest stellen (zeitweise war es hier in Sachsen und Bayern so, bissl Sport, einkaufen und Müll rausbringen, viel mehr durfte man nicht - das ist das Leben was Verbrecher im Knast führen... oh wait wenns keine Schwerverbrecher sind, haben sie sogar gemeinsam Ausgang und ne Gemeinschaftsküche!!!).
> Selbst bei verurteilten Verbrechern hat man verstanden das soziale Isolation zu Problemen führt und dies nur in äußersten Notfällen durchgezogen wird und nicht auf Dauer.



Tja, New York hat das zunächst nicht gemacht. Kannst Dir ja aussuchen welches Szenario Dir lieber ist. Bayern, oder New York.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nicht bei der Bundeswehr und auch nicht in nem Bootcamp bei den Amis, wir sind freie Bürger die auch Rechte haben und irgendwann werden sich die Leute ihre Rechte erobern - bei Bedarf so wie in den USA. Da interessiert Corona kein Schwein mehr weil es noch ein Leben außerhalb von Corona gibt und ganz andere Sachen die wichtiger sind als irgendein Virus.



Ja, die USA als Vorbild. Millionen Arbeitslose >120.000 Tote durch Covid, weiterhin stabil hohe Neuinfektionen, ein Präsident der vorschlägt weniger zu testen um die Zahl der Neuinfektionen gering zu halten. Wenn du das als gelungenen Weg durch die Krise erachtest, dann empfehle ich Dir doch auszuwandern. Denn was in den USA bezüglich Covid passiert ist ungebildetes Idiotentum feinster Sorte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, das Virus ist da, es gehört wie die Grippe ebenfalls zu den alltäglichen, ansteckenden und leicht übertragbaren Krankheiten die auch über Luft übertragen werden. Wir werden mit dem Virus leben müssen. Und wenn das wirklich so hart mutiert wie einige Untersuchungen es zeigen, werden Impfungen nutzlos und die Immunität nur bedingt nützlich. Was dann? Alle einsperren oder wie?
> Natürlich nicht, das Leben wird genau so weiter gehen, die Leute werden sich die Krankheit früher oder später einfangen. Ich kenne jetzt auf Anhieb niemanden der die Grippe nicht hatte.



Grippe ist ein toller Vergleich. Was hat die Spanische Grippe noch gleich angerichtet weil wir weder Medikamente noch Impfstoff hatten?
Du kennst außerdem niemanden der noch keinen grippalen Infekt hatte - das ist keine Grippe.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dafür isses zu spät.
> Die Ressourcen die man braucht wachsen nicht auf Bäumen, Ärzte, Pflegepersonal - woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen? Vllt lernen wir aus DIESER Krise für die NÄCHSTE, aber für Covid ist der Zug durch. Wir versuchen seit Jahren mehr Ärzte zu gewinnen (beim Pflegepersonal wird nur drüber geweint dass es zuwenig gibt), bei nem Studium von mindestens 6 Jahren und einer relativ unflexiblen Kapazität in Deutschland kannste da nicht einfach mal sagen wir erhöhen den Output um 100%.
> 
> Wir müssen aktuell die Anzahl der Erkrankten an das anpassen was das System leisten kann, nicht umgekehrt.
> ...



Ein normaler pflegekraft ohne zusatz 3 Jahre Ausbildung.


Aber  der cyron1c sitzt ja auf einen unendliche Quelle von ausgebildete medizinisches Personal mit zusatzqualikatuion oder er  Zaubert aus seinem Sitzplatz oder klont uns wie die klontruppen aus star Wars. 

Vlt will er ja die ausgebrannten Ex kranken+altenpfleger zwangsrekrutieren oder groß aus andere Ländern einkaufen.


Ahja 40 Prozent sind über 50 Jahre alt  und bestimmt hat ein Teil davon vorankrankung, aber für die wäre er bestimmt eingesprungen. 


Ah stop mal der hat ja mit Gesundheit und Soziale berufe nichts am Hut, und er kann ja von zuhause aus chillen während diese leute verschleißt werden , richtiger partylöwe und Artus.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

Medizinisches Personal haben wir an sich genug, gerade wenn es um höherbezahlte Berufe in diesen Bereichen geht. 
Nur die Pflege hat einen Mangel und das liegt einfach daran das die Leute nicht für einen vernünftigen Lohn kämpfen. Wer heutzutage nicht aufsteht, der bekommt auch nix.

Und ja manche Bereiche brauchen dringend mehr Personal. Muss ausgebildet werden. Lehrermangel gibt es auch nicht nur auf dem Papier, auch da muss ausgebildet werden. Kurzzeitig decken den Bedarf aber Fachkräfte aus anderen Ländern, dafür HABEN wir die EU ja auch, damit es viel einfacher wird Personal in der gesamten EU zu rekrutieren. Was beim Spargel stechen klappt, klappt auch in höherbezahlten Berufen. 

Südkorea hat auch nicht die gesamte Bevölkerung eingesperrt, trotzdem sind die Zahlen sehr gut. Das Virus unterscheidet aber nicht nach Nationalität, also haben die was anderes gemacht. Hotspots dicht machen macht ja Sinn, wenn da wirklich massive Ausbrüche stattfinden, wie bei Tönnies aktuell - ja da kann man 2 Wochen Lockdown organisieren.
Sonst aber haben die Nachtclubs geöffnet und das ziemlich früh. 
Man muss nicht immer Negativbeispiele bringen, New York war eine Ausnahmesituation, da sind auch extrem viele Leute die es sich nicht leisten können krank zu machen und zum Arzt zu latschen - wir schon, alle hier können das.

Die USA macht auch nicht alles richtig, was ich aber gut finde - die Bevölkerung dort hat Eier und setzt sich für die eigenen Rechte ein, hier wird alles hingenommen als ob es normal wäre.

Und die Grippe ist ein richtiger Vergleich - ähnliches Virus, weniger tödlich, genau so ansteckend und genau so in unserem Alltag angekommen. Wird praktisch genau so verbreitet und mit Hygiene lässt sich es eindämmen.
Und es mutiert auch - die Impfungen sind also relativ kurzfristig und hinterher nutzlos. 
Ja Corona ist keine Grippe, hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Aber es gehört zu unserem Leben genau wie die Grippe, man kann es einfangen und man wird damit leben müssen. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juni 2020)

Du darfst deine Beiträge nicht auf eine Lüge fundieren, dann brauchst auch keine WoT um irgendwen zu überzeugen.

Schon der erste Satz knallhart gelogen. Da Spar ich mir den Rest einfach.

Gerade in Sachsen müssen wir auf Personal aus Tschechien und Polen zurückgreifen, seit Jahren schon.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Grippe ist ein richtiger Vergleich - ähnliches Virus, weniger tödlich, genau so ansteckend und genau so in unserem Alltag angekommen. Wird praktisch genau so verbreitet und mit Hygiene lässt sich es eindämmen.



Man kann sich aber gegen Grippe impfen lassen. 

Dazu befällt Covid deutlich mehr Organe als eine Grippe. Auch das Gehirn.
Oder ist das bei dir schon der Fall?


----------



## Redrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Ihr könnt ihm erzählen was ihr wollt.Das dringt nicht durch. Ist genauso beim Breitbandausbau.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

Ist halt Freie Marktwirtschaft,  wie mit deinem Höhe mieten pro Einstellungen. 

Personalkosten schmährt halt Gewinn. ist nichts gut für Mamuschka DJkuhpisse und cyron1c.
Und einer kann wie 3 arbeiten oder wollt ihr doch komplett auf kommunale Betriebe umstellen ? Dann seid ihr echt eine Farce mit euer vorige Standpunkten in solchen Themen.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du darfst deine Beiträge nicht auf eine Lüge fundieren, dann brauchst auch keine WoT um irgendwen zu überzeugen.
> 
> Schon der erste Satz knallhart gelogen. Da Spar ich mir den Rest einfach.
> 
> Gerade in Sachsen müssen wir auf Personal aus Tschechien und Polen zurückgreifen, seit Jahren schon.



Häusliche Pflege arbeiten hohe Anzahl an illegalen, wären die net  da , dann wären wir schon längst am Arsch gewesen(daher geduldet), aber das blendet er bestimmt auch aus.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

Doppeltpost sry


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juni 2020)

Das geht vom Chirurg über Zahnarzt bis zu Krankenschwester, ich rede nicht über Schwarzarbeit.

LINK


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Und die hatten auch ein Problem, als die Grenze zu war.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die hatten auch ein Problem, als die Grenze zu war.



Bedingt, die Leben ja hier. Allerdings haben die ja auch Eltern oder Verwandte in der Heimat.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bedingt, die Leben ja hier. Allerdings haben die ja auch Eltern oder Verwandte in der Heimat.



Viele Pendeln aber.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine besonders dumme Antwort.
> Aktuell werden kaum Firmen neue Mitarbeiter einstellen, da die fast alle auf Sparflamme sind.
> Zudem machen Umschulungen nur dann Sinn, wenn man da Zukunft sieht, das ist aber alles aktuell ungewiss.


Wer arbeiten will, findet Arbeit.


----------



## RandyMagnum (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
als jemand, der aus der Veranstaltungsbranche kommt, möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch einmal meinen Senf dazu geben. Es ist richtig, dass Veranstaltungen wie die üblicherweise um diese Jahreszeit stattfindenden Festivals, Stadtfeste und Ähnlichem derzeit schwer vorstellbar sind. Das stellt innerhalb der Branche auch niemand wirklich in Frage. Dennoch ist die Lage absolut ernst. 
Unsere Branche ist normalerweise so gut wie unsichtbar, was wohl ein Stück weit in der Natur der Sache liegt, explizit nicht im Rampenlicht oder vor der Kamera zu stehen. Dieser Umstand wird uns derzeit zum Verhängnis. Es gibt zwar zahlreiche Verbände innerhalb der Veranstaltungswirtschaft, jeder davon in seinem Teilbereich sicherlich gut vernetzt, aber keinen Dachverband welcher den Anspruch hat, die gesamte Branche zu vertreten. Die Folgen aus dieser versäumten Lobbyarbeit werden uns derzeit auf dramatische Art bewusst.
Der unmittelbare Fokus der hier vor einigen Seiten entstandenen Diskussion auf Konzerte, Raves, Partys und all das, was in so vielen Kommentarspalten in der letzten Zeit abschätzig als Spaßgesellschaft tituliert wird, ist leider typisch. In der Realität sprechen wir darüber hinaus allerdings noch von Messen, Kongressen, Hauptversammlungen, Marketing Events, Pressekonferenzen und vielen weiteren eher langweiligen, allerdings sehr umsatzstarken, Anlässen. Insgesamt geht es hier um einen Wirtschaftszweig mit etwa 1 million Beschäftigten und dreistelligem Milliardenumsatz; mehrheitlich mittelständische Unternehmen in deutscher Hand. Die meisten dieser Unternehmen werden (Stand jetzt) am Ende wohl auf ein gesamtes Jahr an Umsatzausfall blicken. Die Behauptung, sowas ließe sich mit Rücklagen aus guten Jahren decken ist lächerlich. Viele scheinen nicht zu verstehen, dass die Durchführung von Großveranstaltungen ein hochkomplexes Feld ist, welches eines enormen Kosten- und Personalaufwandes bedarf. Die Verluste, die den Unternehmen derzeit entstehen, liegen in der Größenordnung eines Jahresgewinns pro Monat &#8211; da sind auch die dicksten Polster irgendwann aufgebraucht.
Neben den Verlusten in der Veranstaltungswirtschaft selber sollte man auch die hiermit in Verbindung stehenden ausfälle im Hotel- und Gaststättengewerbe beachten. Auch diese Branche ist hart getroffen und wird den langfristigen Ausfall von millionen Übernachtungen sollten Veranstaltungen nachhaltig ersatzlos wegfallen wohl nicht ohne Weiteres verkraften. Ein großer Teil der nationalen wie internationalen Geschäftsreisen haben beispielsweise die Teilnahme an Tagungen und Veranstaltungen als Anlass.
Deutschland ist nach den USA und China der weltweit drittgrößte Markt für Veranstaltungen. Die hiesige Branche wird bislang weitgehend im Stich gelassen, während im europäischen Ausland das schlimmste teilweise vorerst verhindert zu sein scheint. Was die Folge daraus sein wird, konnte man in den vergangenen Jahren in vielen anderen Branchen beobachten.

Niemand möchte auf fahrlässige Art und Weise jetzt so weiter machen, als gäbe es das Virus nicht. Als eine der ersten Brachen überhaupt hat die Veranstaltungswirtschaft daher bereits im März mittels einer Studie des R.I.F.E.L. (Research Institute for Exhibition and Live-Communication) versucht die zu erwartenden Schäden abzubilden und Handlungsempfehlungen an die Politik benannt um eine bespiellose Insolvenzwelle ab dem 3. Quartal des Jahres zu vermeiden. Umgesetzt wurde außer den Regelungen zur Kurzarbeit bisher quasi nichts.
Im selben Zuge wurden auch Konzepte und Maßnahmen ausgearbeitet, mit denen bestimmte Veranstaltungen eingeschränkt ermöglicht werden sollten. Die Antwort hierauf war das undifferenzierte Aussprechen eines effektiven Berufsverbots für einen kompletten Wirtschaftszweig bis zunächst Ende August (jetzt mindestens Oktober). Das war im April, kurz bevor andere Teile der Wirtschaft wieder hochgefahren wurden. 
Ich komme derzeit klar und bin hier nicht auf Mitleid aus, Mir ist völlig klar, dass es in anderen Teilen der Wirtschaft mitunter ebenfalls finster aussieht. Ich halte es jedoch für fair zu behaupten, dass kein anderer Wirtschaftszweig zurzeit mit derartigen Umständen zu kämpfen hat.
Niemand wird sich die Patentlösung hierfür aus dem Ärmel schütteln können, soviel ist klar, aber ich denke schon, dass man von der Politik mehr als ohrenbetäubendes Schweigen erwarten darf, nachdem monatelang auf diese Umstände aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Es geht hier schließlich um mehrere hunderttausend Menschen, im schlechtesten Fall noch weitaus mehr, die derzeit ohne jegliche Perspektive unverschuldet vor dem absoluten Nichts stehen und das seit Monaten. Zu behaupten, die hätten jetzt ja Zeit für Fortbildungen wird der Lage nicht gerecht und grenzt meiner Meinung nach an blanken Hohn.
Ich freue mich wirklich für jeden von euch, der sich derzeit vom Fallout dieser Krise nicht betroffen wissen muss, hoffentlich wisst ihr das zu schätzen. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht erklären, was manche sich davon versprechen, einer grundsätzlich gesunden Branche, deren entscheidende Schwäche es war Menschen zusammen zu bringen, jetzt das Existenzrecht absprechen zu wollen
Ich halte gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhalt in dieser Zeit für wichtig. Das bedingt auch, einander zu helfen und zuzuhören. Es ist leicht, die Probleme Anderer klein zu reden, ohne überhaupt einen Einblick in die Materie zu haben. Bitte werdet nicht zu Zynikern.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

Ja genau dafür ist die EU ja da, damit sich die Leute hier ihren Arbeitsplatz frei aussuchen können und sich frei bewegen können. Das war 3 Monate lang nicht der Fall und klappt an vielen Orten immer noch nicht so wie es soll.
Dazu gehören eben auch Ärzte. 
Und das hier knapp 3000 Ärzte aus aller Welt arbeiten zeigt wie weltoffen das Land eigentlich ist.

Ich hab Kollegen aus aller Welt bei mir in der Firma und begrüße es das auch hier Kollegen aus aller Welt in allen Bereichen arbeiten können. Und das sie sich eben frei bewegen können. Was aktuell z.B. für Nicht-EU Bürger kaum machbar ist. 
So viel erstmal dazu.

Leipzig hat übrigens Clubs geöffnet. Ohne tanzen, aber es ist ein Anfang. Leider ist die dämliche Maskenpflicht immer noch aktiv, obwohl hier langsam der Unmut der Leute wächst und sogar die Einzelhändler massive Verluste beklagen weil Kunden nicht mit einem Maulkorb einkaufen gehen wollen. Großveranstaltungen ab 1000 Leute sind immer noch verboten. Prostitution ebenfalls.  Gilt glaub ich für ganz Sachsen.
Wenn es hier nicht bald alles zum Normalzustand zurückkehrt, auch ohne Impfstoffe, werden die Leute richtig sauer - ich auch. Reicht langsam, vor allem mit dem Chaos das hier das verboten ist und 20km weiter was anderes und 200km wieder was neues.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Niemand will freiwillig ein Jahr den scheiß durchmachen,


Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich hoffe sogar, dass es länger als ein Jahr erhalten bleibt.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wer arbeiten will, findet Arbeit.


ED Fauler werden auch weiterhin gesucht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> werden die Leute richtig sauer - ich auch


Genau, schmeiß die Brügel raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wer arbeiten will, findet Arbeit.



Kommt drauf an, was derjenige gelernt hat und was gerade gesucht wird.
Einfache Jobs werden sich noch eher finden.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was derjenige gelernt hat und was gerade gesucht wird.
> Einfache Jobs werden sich noch eher finden.



Die Frage ist, ob man davon dann auch vernünftig leben und gleichzeitig eine kapitalgedeckte Altersvorsorge aufbauen kann. Wenn nicht, muss die Gemeinschaft ohnehin früher oder später einspringen - und dann hätte man auch die ursprüngliche Stelle retten können. Und das womöglich sogar billiger.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja genau dafür ist die EU ja da, damit sich die Leute hier ihren Arbeitsplatz frei aussuchen können und sich frei bewegen können. Das war 3 Monate lang nicht der Fall und klappt an vielen Orten immer noch nicht so wie es soll.
> Dazu gehören eben auch Ärzte.
> Und das hier knapp 3000 Ärzte aus aller Welt arbeiten zeigt wie weltoffen das Land eigentlich ist.
> 
> ...



Wer sich an der Maskenpflicht stört, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Und wer glaubt, dass die Leute mehr shoppen gehen wenn die Krankenhäuser Zustände wie in Spanien oder Italien erreichen, als jetzt wo sie Maske tragen müssen, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Prostitution ebenfalls [verboten].



Wenn das dein größtes Problem ist, dann installiere dir doch neben der Corona-App einfach Tinder.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn das dein größtes Problem ist, dann installiere dir doch neben der Corona-App einfach Tinder.



Ich brauche das nicht, finde es aber zum kotzen das hier bestimmte Branchen einfach links liegen gelassen werden. Gerade die, die es mit der Hygiene sehr genau nimmt (sonst würden die da dauerhaft krank sein).



seahawk schrieb:


> Wer sich an der Maskenpflicht stört, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Und wer glaubt, dass die Leute mehr shoppen gehen wenn die Krankenhäuser Zustände wie in Spanien oder Italien erreichen, als jetzt wo sie Maske tragen müssen, dem ist nicht zu helfen.



Die Krankenhäuser werden hier den Zustand nicht erreichen. Österreich - keine Maskenpflicht, keine wirklichen Anstiege der Infektionszahlen. Und in einer Fleischerei wo Masken z.B. zur Grundausrüstung gehören können - tausende Infizierte. 
Vor allem die Alltagsmasken helfen nicht und so wie sie getragen werden - sie sind eher schädlich als nützlich. Masken helfen nur bei richtiger Anwendung und wenn sie sauber sind. 

Meine Maske hab ich nur als Notnagel damit ich hier irgendwo was kaufen kann was nicht an der frischen Luft verkauft wird. 1-2x in der Woche. Nutzloses Ding.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich brauche das nicht, finde es aber zum kotzen das hier bestimmte Branchen einfach links liegen gelassen werden. Gerade die, die es mit der Hygiene sehr genau nimmt (sonst würden die da dauerhaft krank sein).




Dir geht doch die Menschen im medizinisches Bereich am Arsch vorbei und wolltest/willst denn mistzustände und kollaps zumuten, bist ja net betroffen waaa,   alles eine Farce , sag doch es geht nur um dich , alles andere ist dir egal


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich brauche das nicht, finde es aber zum kotzen das hier bestimmte Branchen einfach links liegen gelassen werden. Gerade die, die es mit der Hygiene sehr genau nimmt (sonst würden die da dauerhaft krank sein).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und Du hast das Video aus dem Pausenraum der Schlachterei gesehen? Was trugen die Leute da nicht - Masken.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich brauche das nicht, finde es aber zum kotzen das hier bestimmte Branchen einfach links liegen gelassen werden. Gerade die, die es mit der Hygiene sehr genau nimmt (sonst würden die da dauerhaft krank sein).



Du hättest in Bio vielleicht mal besser aufpassen sollen. Eine HIV-Infektion bricht erst nach vielen Jahren als AIDS aus.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dir geht doch die Menschen im medizinisches Bereich am Arsch vorbei und wolltest/willst denn mistzustände und kollaps zumuten, bist ja net betroffen waaa,   alles eine Farce , sag doch es geht nur um dich , alles andere ist dir egal



Bis auf die Pflege die wirklich mal etwas mehr Geld bekommen soll geht es anderen Bereichen gar nicht so schlecht.
Das jetzt in Krankenhäusern keine geplanten Eingriffe stattfinden die Geld bringen, ist auch eine Folge der politischen Entscheidungen, das haben die nicht selbst verbockt. 

Medizin ist eines der sichersten Bereiche was Arbeitsplätze angeht, die Leute verdienen da durchweg gut bis sehr gut (noch mal, ausgenommen Pflege) und sie haben einen hohen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft. Oben drauf sind sie so gefragt wie nie, quer über alle Bereiche, was die Löhne noch mal steigen lässt weil gutes Personal nicht auf Bäumen wächst.
Die sollten die letzten sein die sich beschweren, zusammen mit den Piloten und Managern großer Konzerne. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern. 
Und welcher Kollaps? Davon gibt es hier nicht mal eine Spur, wir haben massive Kapazitäten und die können auch genutzt werden, vor allem nach dem wir sie noch mal massiv aufgestockt haben!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hättest in Bio vielleicht mal besser aufpassen sollen. Eine HIV-Infektion bricht erst nach vielen Jahren als AIDS aus.



Als ob man sich da nur das einfangen könnte. Fakt ist - die Branche achtet extrem auf Hygiene schon alleine wegen ihrer Arbeit an sich und all den Krankheiten die es dort gibt. Trotzdem kriegt sie sofort auf den Deckel und wird komplett verboten - bis heute.


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hättest in Bio vielleicht mal besser aufpassen sollen. Eine HIV-Infektion bricht erst nach vielen Jahren als AIDS aus.


Du vielleicht auch. Von HIV schrieb er gar nichts. Es gibt noch genug andere ansteckende Geschlechtskrankheiten.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pflege die wirklich mal etwas mehr Geld bekommen soll geht es anderen Bereichen gar nicht so schlecht.
> Das jetzt in Krankenhäusern keine geplanten Eingriffe stattfinden die Geld bringen, ist auch eine Folge der politischen Entscheidungen, das haben die nicht selbst verbockt.
> 
> Medizin ist eines der sichersten Bereiche was Arbeitsplätze angeht, die Leute verdienen da durchweg gut bis sehr gut (noch mal, ausgenommen Pflege) und sie haben einen hohen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft. Oben drauf sind sie so gefragt wie nie, quer über alle Bereiche, was die Löhne noch mal steigen lässt weil gutes Personal nicht auf Bäumen wächst.
> ...



Kek 
1. Angebot und Nachfrage funktioniert dort nicht und in der Altenpflege schon gar nicht.

2.Ja dank der Maßnahmen und die Vorsprung die wir gegenüber andere Ländern  und die keinen glück hatten, aber du wolltest ja Lari Fari Aktionen haben ,wie anfangs UK und USA,bist echt eine Farce. 

3. Deutschland hat Gegensatz andere Industrienationen auf Patienten gerechnet wenige Medizinisches Personal, diese gilt zu-schützen und nicht überbelasten ,
 achhh waa das waren die vor Corona schon und die pfeifen vom letzten Loch, Intensivstationen erwähne ich erstmal net.   Die Zusammenhang blendest du erst mal auch aus. 

4.Du kannst ja gerne in die Kranken/Altenpflege wechseln, krisensicher und für partys hast keine Zeit, vlt schreibst du ja weniger Realitätsferne Eigennutz. 


Cryron1c ´s Plan  war halt.. unser  wenigste  Ressource(Med. Personal) schnell verheizen + hart Selektieren und  Menschen ohne Behandlung sterben lassen, jo noch mehr Zumutung für die Ärzteschaft, solche Entscheidungen sind ja Leicht waaa?
aber Hey.. er wäre in der zeit in Portugal gewesen(Umzug) oder wo wollte er nochmal hin?  Bester Sozialmensch. 

----------
back2topic

Mehr als 1.952 Coronavirus-Infektionen gibt es im Zusammenhang mit Tönnies im Kreis Gütersloh.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile werden dort schon zwei Kreise abgeriegelt:
Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: Guetersloh und Warendorf machen wieder dicht | tagesschau.de

Edit:
Drosten warnt nun vor eine möglichen zweiten  Welle.
Corona-Infektionsherde: Neue Hotspots - Sorge vor zweiter Welle | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2020)

Und der nächste: Corona-Ausbruch in Wiesenhof-Schlachterei - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Nachdem da praktisch alle großen Schlachthöfe betroffen sind, bleibt einem wirklich nur, auf kleine Biobetriebe zu setzen. Denn auch der Schlachthof muss zertifiziert sein, damit das Endprodukt noch Bio ist.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2020)

Bio sagt nicht zwangsläufig etwas über die Arbeitsbedingungen im Schlachthof aus. Denn auch im unter Quarantäne stehenden Tönnies-Schlachthof wurde "Bio" produziert.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und welcher Kollaps? Davon gibt es hier nicht mal eine Spur, wir haben  massive Kapazitäten und die können auch genutzt werden, vor allem nach  dem wir sie noch mal massiv aufgestockt haben!


Jaja, man weiß es ja langsam. Hauptsache Party und Crack sowie Sexarbeiter, die aufgrund der wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse dazu gezwungen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass  das medizinische Bereich hierzulande nicht überlastet ist, inkl. eines  drastischen Anstiegs der Sterblichkeit des medizinischen Personals  selber, eben weil man die Einschränkungen hat, wird von dir auch  weiterhin gekonnt ignoriert. Hauptsache dem heiligen Markt und das man sich die Birne zudröhnt kann gehuldigt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> auch im unter Quarantäne stehenden Tönnies-Schlachthof wurde "Bio" produziert.



Woher hast du das?

Die Zertifizierung lässt sich über die Zertifizierungsnummer auf der Webseite des Zertifizierers (BioLand, Demeter etc.) nachprüfen.



> Seit zehn Jahren sind verpackte Bio-Lebensmittel, die in der EU hergestellt werden, mit dem EU-Bio-Siegel gekennzeichnet. Daneben gibt es noch das deutsche Bio-Siegel, das freiwillig ist, aber ähnliche Standards wie das europäische hat. Noch strengere Standards haben sich kleinere Anbauverbände wie "Bioland", "Naturland" oder "Demeter" gegeben, die ebenfalls eigene Öko-Siegel vergeben.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2020)

Corona bei Toennies: In diesen Marken steckt das Fleisch des Konzerns | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger
Bio-Siegel schuetzt nicht vor schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen - ZDFheute


> Im Fokus steht derzeit die Firma Tönnies, auf deren Schlachthof im Kreis Gütersloh mehr als 1.500 Arbeiter positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet worden sind. Dort wird neben konventionellem auch Bio-Fleisch  geschlachtet. Bei der Schlachtung von Bio-Tieren "gibt es keine  Unterschiede zu konventionellen Tieren", sagte ein Tönnies-Sprecher  ZDFheute. Doch Verbraucher sollten wissen, dass es bei Bio-Siegeln  zuvorderst um das Tierwohl und Umweltstandards geht, weniger um die  Arbeitsbedingungen der Menschen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Da frage ich mich, wie die das trennen, dass es da nicht zu einer Kontamination mit konventionellem Fleisch kommt.

Bisher konnte ich auch keine Tönnies-Produkte mit Bio-Label noch eine Bio-Zertifizierung finden. Also wenn da Bioschweine landen, ist das Fleisch anschließend nicht mehr Bio.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2020)

Toennies - Virologe Kekule: Eine Woche Lockdown im Kreis Guetersloh reicht nicht
Kekule #72: Landkreis Guetersloh abriegeln? | MDR.DE



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bisher konnte ich auch keine Tönnies-Produkte mit Bio-Label noch eine Bio-Zertifizierung finden. Also wenn da Bioschweine landen, ist das Fleisch anschließend nicht mehr Bio.


Du hast nie in der Branche gearbeitet.
Auftragsschlachtung. Nicht jeder Betrieb hat die Kapazität das selber durchzuführen bzw. die räumlichen Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Zertifizierung lässt sich über die Zertifizierungsnummer auf der Webseite des Zertifizierers (BioLand, Demeter etc.) nachprüfen.



BioLand, Demeter und Naturland gehen ja auch viel weiter als das einfache Bio-Siegel. Natürlich können auch sie nicht 100%ig verhindern, dass das Fleisch in Großschlachtereien verarbeitet wird, aber etliche zur Zertifizierung gehörende Faktoren begrenzen das. Beispielsweise muss der Weg zum Schlachter kurz sein, was den Transport zur Großschlachtereien zumindest einschränkt.

Viele Bio-Höfe schlachten ohnehin selbst oder übergeben das kleinen lokalen Betrieben, weil sie gar nicht die Stückzahlen großziehen, bei denen es sich lohnt, eine Großschlachterei anzusteuern.

Und nicht zuletzt gehe ich davon aus, dass die jüngsten Ereignisse zu weiteren Bedingungen führen werden, die für den Erhalt dieser Siegel gegeben sein müssen. Denn obwohl das Tierwohl tatsächlich im Vordergrund steht, werben diese Siegel auch explizit mit höherer Qualität der Produkte.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nachdem da praktisch alle großen Schlachthöfe betroffen sind, bleibt einem wirklich nur, auf kleine Biobetriebe zu setzen. Denn auch der Schlachthof muss zertifiziert sein, damit das Endprodukt noch Bio ist.



Die eigentliche Produktion ist doch gar nicht das Problem. Das Problem lag in den Pausenräumen und den Unterkünften. Und kein Biosiegel kontrolliert die Wohnungen der Arbeiter.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast nie in der Branche gearbeitet.
> Auftragsschlachtung. Nicht jeder Betrieb hat die Kapazität das selber durchzuführen bzw. die räumlichen Vorraussetzungen.



Nicht jeder kann in jeder Branche arbeiten. 
Aber der Betrieb in der Verwandschaft ist als Verarbeitungsbetrieb (vor allem Obst und Eier) Bio-Zertifiziert (BioLand) und daher weiß ich, wie aufwendig der Zertifizierungsprozess ist und was da alles erfüllt sein muss.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> BioLand, Demeter und Naturland gehen ja auch viel weiter als das einfache Bio-Siegel. Natürlich können auch sie nicht 100%ig verhindern, dass das Fleisch in Großschlachtereien verarbeitet wird, aber etliche zur Zertifizierung gehörende Faktoren begrenzen das. Beispielsweise muss der Weg zum Schlachter kurz sein, was den Transport zur Großschlachtereien zumindest einschränkt.


Das Problem ist das der Otto-Normalvebraucher da auch gar nicht mehr durchblickt bei den ganzen Siegeln.
Bei manchen steht "Bio" drauf und das ist gar nicht viel besser als ohne.
Das ist eine Irreführung der Verbraucher.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Wobei die Supermärkte meistens mit einem Verband einen Vertrag haben. Lidl z.B. mit Bioland. 
Auch wenn das im Verband selbst sehr kontrovers diskutiert wird, da Lidl natürlich alles so günstig wie möglich haben will.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann in jeder Branche arbeiten.


Frischfleisch wird immer gesucht!


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Frischfleisch wird immer gesucht!



Also verarbeitet Tönnies fürs Zigeunerschnitzel gleich die Rumänen mit?


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Österreich - keine Maskenpflicht


Wir haben in Österreich noch Maskenpflicht! Wenn auch - bis auf weiteres - nicht mehr überall. 
Zudem wird empfohlen, die Masken überall da zu tragen, wo viele Menschen zusammenkommen.
Hand-Desinfektion detto.

Auch ist Österreich einige Wochen vor Deutschland, was den Verlauf (Ausbrauch, Lockdown, Lockerungen) der (ersten) Welle betrifft.



cryon1c schrieb:


> keine wirklichen Anstiege der Infektionszahlen.


Es geht aber auch nicht weg. Zur Zeit gibt es zwischen 10 und 100 bestätigte Neuinfektionen pro Tag.
Auch werden regelmäßig neue Cluster entdeckt, die in Folge zur Quarantäne dutzender oder hunderter Menschen führen,
da diese mit den Infizierten in Kontakt waren.

So zu tun, als wäre wieder alles O.K. ist unverantwortlich.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Krankenhäuser werden hier den Zustand nicht erreichen.


Die Krankenhäuser hier haben den Zustand nicht erreicht, weil Österreich und Deutschland sich selbst quasi fast vollständig heruntergefahren haben.
In Österreich durfte 4 Wochen lang überhaupt nur der aus dem Haus, der eine systemrelevante oder unaufschiebbare Arbeit zu erledigen hatte.
Dafür wurde jeder relevanten Person ein Dokument vom Innenministerium ausgestellt, das immer mitzuführen war und bei Kontrollen vorgezeigt werden musste.
Soll heißen: der Großteil der Menschen blieb zu Hause - deshalb sind wir hier bisher so gut davongekommen.

Apropos: Die Kliniken im reichen Norditalien und Ostfrankreich haben übrigens durchaus unser Niveau 
und trotzdem kam es dort zur Triage und zehntausenden Toten binnen weniger Wochen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Tönnies


Ich habe mich früher immer wieder gewundert warum das Fleisch bei euch so billig verkauft werden kann.
Die Ereignisse der letzten Tage haben diese Frage Großteils beantwortet.

Ich denke zwar nicht, dass in Österreich alles eitel Sonnenschein ist, 
aber so lächerlich niedrige Preise für Fleisch und Wurstwaren sind 
bei uns sogar  im Discounter undenkbar.

Was Österreich und Deutschland allerdings gemeinsam haben: 
Wir produzieren viel mehr Wurst und Fleisch als wir selbst brauchen.

Würde man dies reduzieren und nur noch knapp über dem Eigenbedarf produzieren,
würde das Zeugs etwas teurer, würden die Haltungsbedingungen besser 
und die Nitrit- und Nitratmengen im Grundwasser niedriger.

Wäre so gesehen ein Win-Win für alle.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juni 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Apropos: Die Kliniken im reichen Norditalien und Ostfrankreich haben übrigens durchaus unser Niveau
> und trotzdem kam es dort zur Triage und zehntausenden Toten binnen weniger Wochen.



Jup. Man kann jedes System überfordern wenn man zuviel Input auf einmal gibt, das scheint aber schwer begreiflich zu sein.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Die aktuellen Ausbreitungen von Corona. Viele Tönnies-Arbeiter sind abgetaucht, oder es wohnen Leute mit in den Wohnungen, die nicht gemeldet sind. 
Frontal21: Ansteckungsrisiko Schlachthof - ZDFmediathek
Frontal21: Ansteckungsrisiko sozialer Brennpunkt - ZDFmediathek

Spätfolgen von Corona:
Frontal21: Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek


			
				https://www.zdf.de/politik/frontal-21/langzeitfolgen-bei-corona-patienten-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> So konnten Wissenschaftler das Coronavirus auch in anderen Organen und Organsystemen nachweisen wie etwa im Gehirn. Neben eher harmlosen Symptomen wie Fieber, Halsschmerzen oder Husten tritt bei vielen COVID-19-Patienten im Verlauf der Erkrankung auffallend häufig ein weiteres Merkmal auf: Viele Betroffene verlieren über Tage ihren Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn. Andere wiederum, die mittlerweile als geheilt gelten, berichten auch von anhaltenden Kopfschmerzen, Gedächtnislücken oder vom Verlust kognitiver Fähigkeiten. Sie können nicht mehr richtig schreiben oder rechnen, haben Schwierigkeiten beim Autofahren oder bei simplen Alltagstätigkeiten wie das Bedienen einer Kaffeemaschine.




30% der Corona-Patienten sollen keine Antikörper entwickeln. Dann schlägt natürlich auch kein Antikörper-Test an.
Corona-Studie: Nicht alle Erkrankten bilden Antikoerper | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein - Coronavirus


Edit:
*ACHTUNG*
*Einreise nach Bayern ist nur noch mit aktuellem und natürlich negativen Corona-Test möglich. 
*Dazu gilt:


> Beherbergungsbetriebe in Bayern dürfen künftig keine Gäste mehr aufnehmen, die aus einem Landkreis einreisen, in dem die Zahl der Neuinfektionen in den zurückliegenden sieben Tagen bei mehr als 50 pro 100.000 Einwohner liegt.



Coronavirus: Bayern erlaesst Beherbergungsverbot fuer Menschen aus Guetersloh - WELT

Aktuell gilt das also für die 2 Landkreise in NRW. Aber auch Göttingen liegt nur knapp darunter und überschreitet die 50 eventuell morgen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corona-Karte: https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-06-23-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dir geht doch die Menschen im medizinisches Bereich am Arsch vorbei und wolltest/willst denn mistzustände und kollaps zumuten, bist ja net betroffen waaa, alles eine Farce , sag doch es geht nur um dich , alles andere ist dir egal



Passt hierzu:  Mann, Sieber! vom 23. Juni 2020 - "Der letzte Klatscher"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2020)

Hier mal wieder eine schöne Zerlegung eines Verschwörungstheoretikers:

_Das Video eines Arztes für Schwindelanfälle macht gerade die Runde.  Angeblich sei der Test von Drosten nicht spezifisch, die Mitarbeitenden  bei Tönnies nicht mit SARS-CoV2 sondern dem Rinder-Coronavirus  infiziert. Wer steckt dahinter? Woher kommt diese Behauptung? Und was  ist das für ein Verein, der so selbstlos seine Hilfe anbietet?_
Fragwuerdige Unterstuetzung fuer Toennies aus der Schwindelambulanz >> 1ife5cience >> SciLogs - Wissenschaftsblogs


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Ist halt ein Schwindel-Arzt. 
Schwindel = Lüge


_______________________________

Markus Lanz hatte in der gerade laufenden Sendung auch mal Videos aus der Produktion bei Tönnies, wie dort im Sekundentakt die Schweine zerlegt werden. 
Markus Lanz vom 23. Juni 2020 - ZDFmediathek (Video da, Schweine-Bilder ab min. 27:30)
Ist schon Brutal, wenn denen, mit einer Hydraulikschere wie bei der Feuerwehr, einfach so die Füße abgeschnitten werden.

Satire: Toll! Massentierhaltung - ZDFmediathek

_______________________________


Coronavirus: In Israel und Suedkorea beginnt eine zweite Welle | WEB.DE


> "Wenn wir nicht sofort unser Verhalten hinsichtlich der Maskenpflicht und Abstandsregeln ändern, werden wir uns gegen unseren Willen neue Sperrmaßnahmen einbrocken."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist *eine* Auswirkung, neben hundert anderen die unser Cryon1c anscheinend nicht abstrahieren kann!



Der kann nicht einmal die Auswirkungen von Maßnahmen, Pandemien und Reaktionen der Leute auf selbige auseinander halten und du redest über Abstraktion auf diesem Niveau? :ugl:



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Anscheinend geht ihm Menschen am Arsch vorbei die mit Corona viel zu tun hätten oder gehabt und Höhe Risiko ausgesetzt sind oder waren.



Wenn ich alle vorherigen Diskussionen mit ihm Zusammenfasse, dann gehen ihm alle Menschen am Arsch vorbei, mit einer einzelnen Ausnahme.




Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Hätten Einige etwas Verstand, Empathie und würden weiter denken als ihr Arm lang ist, dann bräuchte man nicht mal einen Notvorrat, zumindest nicht für diese Umstände (Krieg, Umweltkatastrophen u.ä. außen vorgenommen).
> Wie man sieht gibt es auch mit Corona genügend Klopapier, Mehl, Nudeln, Reis und was noch so alles gebunkert wurde, für jedermann.



Also ich brauchte auch so keinen Notvorrat. Klopapier kaufe ich sowieso nicht rollenweise, sondern meist zwei Packungen und Nudeln 3-4 kg, wenn sie im Angebot sind. Trotz mangelnder Vorratshaltung und verpennen der gesamten Notkaufswelle bestand mein einziges Leiden wegen Corona dann mal darin, dass ich Nan Pide nehmen musste.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Damit verkennst Du in verächtlicher Art und Weise die Situation für viele Menschen, die wirtschaftlich vor dem Totalausfall stehen, Es sind Millionen, die mit Restaurant, Bar, Kino, Kneipe, Theater. Bühne, etc. die Hauptlast der Maßnahmen tragen,



Hoffgangs Post bezog sich offensichtlich auf diejenigen, die von Kundenseite über die Unterhaltungssituation jammern, nicht auf die Veranstalter. Aber davon abgesehen: "Millionen"? Selbst der gesamte Nicht-Lebensmittel-Einzelhandel würde diese Wortwahl nicht rechtfertigen und ich glaube nicht, dass der Veranstaltungsbetrieb ein Vielfaches an Vollzeitstellen hat.



> während viele andere Betrieb rein gar nichts gemacht habe. Die Druckerei, in der ich zu Schulzeiten arbeitete und die ich seit vielen Jahrzehnten immer mal wieder zum abendlichen Bier besuche hat gar keine Maßnahmen bekommen. Null, nichts, trotz intensivem Kundenbesuch.



Druckerei mit intensivem Kundenbesuch? Da hätte ich als Gesetzgeber auch nicht mit gerechnet.
(Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich keine Ungleichheit in den Maßnahmen gegenüber der Wirtschaft sehe, siehe reichlich Kritik meinerseits zu dem Thema. Aber die von Cryon1c bejammerten Aktivitäten wären auch bei rational begründeten Vorgaben statt selektivem, Bedarfs- und Lobby-orientierten Öffnungsverboten ausgefallen.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Andere Länder riskieren es und können Glück, oder Pech haben.



Mit Glück hat die Lage in der Schweiz wenig zu tun, sondern mit konsequentem Vorgehen. Die haben schon Ende Februar Verbote erlassen, während Deutschland Karneval gefeiert hat. Und während wir uns um Geschäftsreisen sorgten, hat die Schweiz die Grenzen dicht gemacht. Und: Soweit ich es überblicke, haben sich die Schweizer auch an die Maßnahmen gehalten und keine Corona-Partys gefeiert. Und sie haben das durchgehalten, bis die Infektionsraten richtig niedrig waren. Ergebnis, ähnlich wie in Österreich: Möglichkeiten für weitreichende Lockerungen, weil praktisch keine aktiven Infektionen mehr da sind.

Wer dagegen erstmal für eine schöne Verbreitung im Land sorgt, dann einseitig nur das Privatleben und Ladengeschäfte regelmentiert und die Regeln lange vor Entwarnung wieder aufhebt, also kurz wer den deutschen Weg geht, der hat eben länger was von einer Epidemie.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nix da mit einem anderen Job.
> Die Berufe sind legal, viele sogar traditionsreich und sie sind enorm wichtig um die Bevölkerung bei Laune zu halten und denen einen Ausgleich zu schaffen.
> Es gibt kein Grundrecht auf einen bestimmten Job, es gibt aber ein Gleichheitsprinzip das man anderen Leuten ihre Arbeit nicht ruinieren darf wenn sie nichts illegales tun



Es ist jetzt illegal, Ende deines Arguments.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur das im Gegensatz zum reiten WOLLEN die Leute feiern und dürfen nicht, da gibt es einen massiven Unterschied.



Wollen sie? Dürfen sie nicht? Es sind längst diverse Formen von Veranstaltungen wieder erlaubt und wenn das Bedürfnis so groß wäre, wie von dir behauptet, würden sich die Veranstalter eine goldene Nase verdienen. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen schließlich den Preis und ersteres ist nachweislich niedrig, letztere deiner Meinung nach gigantisch.
Außerhalb von Wolkenkuckusheim sieht es aber so aus, dass selbst Restaurants mit halbierter Tischzahl es nicht schaffen, die geöffneten Kapazitäten auszulasten, weil fast alle außer dir keinen Bock auf Covid19 haben und sich von "alles muss raus (inkl. dem letzten Atemzug)"-Idioten fern halten.

Ärgerlich ist halt, dass es Monate bis Jahre dauern kann, bis die sich selbst ausrotten und solange wird man mangels aktiver Maßnahmen warten müssen, ehe man sich wieder sicher in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt illegal, Ende deines Arguments.



Erinnert mich gerade an: SDP - Illegale Hobbys | YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In 3 Jahren ist Corona wahrscheinlich vorbei, da steigen die Steuereinnahmen also wieder deutlich. Insbesondere, wenn man noch schafft gegen die Steueroasen vorzugehen.



Du willst gegen Deutschland vorgehen?




hoffgang schrieb:


> Dafür isses zu spät.
> Die Ressourcen die man braucht wachsen nicht auf Bäumen, Ärzte, Pflegepersonal - woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?



Mit den Maßnahmen, die wir im April hatten, konnte man trotz aller Löcher das Infektionsgeschehen in Grenzen halten, die unsere quantativen Ressourcen nicht überfordern. Das ist also nicht das Problem bei uns. Aber was nützt das, wenn man qualitativ gar nicht in der Lage zu heilen ist? Auch mit der besten verfügbaren Medizin sind Leute für den Rest ihres Lebens geistig oder körperlich behindert oder direkt tot. Covid19 mit "mehr Gesundheitssystem" zu bekämpfen wäre genauso, wie "wir müssen nicht gegen Polio impfen, wir haben genug eiserne Lungen". 



> Tja, New York hat das zunächst nicht gemacht. Kannst Dir ja aussuchen welches Szenario Dir lieber ist. Bayern, oder New York.



New York. SO schlimm ist Corona dann doch nicht, dass man dafür Bayern in Kauf nehmen würde 





RandyMagnum schrieb:


> ... Die Verluste, die den Unternehmen derzeit entstehen, liegen in der Größenordnung eines Jahresgewinns pro Monat &#8211; da sind auch die dicksten Polster irgendwann aufgebraucht.



Endlich mal jemand, der sachlich aus der Branche berichten kann 
Da hätte ich direkt eine Frage: Woher kommen eigentlich die fortlaufenden, existenzbedrohenden Defizite bei den Unternehmen?
Bereits im März hat man flächendeckend von Entlassungen des breiten Heers von (Aus-)Hilfskräften gehört, die für die Branche typisch sind. Die wenigen festangestellten sollten seit April auf Staatskosten in Kurzarbeit sein. Miete können derzeit ohne Konsequenzen gestundet werden und selbst wenn man das nicht eiskalt durchzieht, hat man dank dieser Regelung eine knallharte Verhandlungsposition gegenüber Vermietern, da Verantstaltungsbetriebe typischerweise entweder sehr spezielle oder ohnehin sehr billige, abgelegene Räumlichkeiten nutzen und rezessionsbedingt derzeit keine Nachfrage nach solchen besteht. Diverse andere Kosten wie Transportlogistik, Versicherungen, Materialverbrauch, etc. fallen nur veranstaltungsbezogen an, als Dienstleister hat man auch keine laufenden Verpflichtungen gegenüber Zulieferern. Also wohin fließt das Geld eigentlich ab? Mir fällt bestenfalls noch der Unterhalt einer Webseite ein. Aber selbst der wäre dieser Tage optional.

Im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Geschäften, die zum laufende Abnahmeverträge oder unverkäufliche Waren auf Kommission rumliegen haben, die weiterhin Sicherheitsdienste beschäftigen müssen, damit es nicht wie Stuttgart endet bzw. hohe Versicherungen für so etwas zahlen, der Geschäftsräume sich leicht für komplett andere Zwecke vermieten ließen, aber teure Einrichtungen enthalten, etc. scheinen mir die Bedingungen in der Veranstaltungsbranche geradezu paradiesisch zu sein, wenn es darum geht, alles für ein paar Monate auf Eis zu legen. ******* für die Billiglöhner zwar, aber die hat es eh schon erwischt, und natürlich zwingt es viele Kleinstselbstständige trotzdem dazu, aufs Amt zu gehen, weil in der Branche Selbstausbeutung und 0 Rücklagen weit verbreitet sind. Aber das ist kein Fremdverschulden, im Gegensatz zu Industrien denen schlicht die Abnehmer oder die Zulieferer abhanden gekommen sind, Reiseunternehmen deren Maschinenparks in Schuss gehalten werden müssen oder Unterkünfte, die zwar theoretisch auch alles abschalten könnten, aber zur Wiedereröffnung ein gepflegtes Gelände vorweisen müssen und vor allem die in der Zwickmühle stecken, dass sie die letzten paar Kunden dauerhaft vergraulen, wenn sie zu bleiben, aber nicht gewinnbringend arbeiten können, solange es nur ein paar bleiben.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, wie die das trennen, dass es da nicht zu einer Kontamination mit konventionellem Fleisch kommt.



Genauso wie du verhinderst, dass Schwein in der Packung "Rindersteak" ist? "Nicht-Bio" ist nichts, womit man "kontaminieren" könnte, sondern einfach nur anderes Ausgangsmaterial, dass problemlos abwechselnd verarbeitet werden kann. Am Ende muss man eh für jede Charge sicherstellen, dass die Endprodukte richtig deklariert werden.



> Bisher konnte ich auch keine Tönnies-Produkte mit Bio-Label noch eine Bio-Zertifizierung finden. Also wenn da Bioschweine landen, ist das Fleisch anschließend nicht mehr Bio.



Ich kenne einen Großteil der Tönnies-Marken nicht, aber z.B. Böklunder gibt es auch als Bio.




seahawk schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Produktion ist doch gar nicht das Problem. Das Problem lag in den Pausenräumen und den Unterkünften. Und kein Biosiegel kontrolliert die Wohnungen der Arbeiter.



Bislang ist unklar, wo genau das Problem liegt, aber enge Unterbringungen in Landwirtschaft und Bau haben weitaus weniger ausgeprägte Infektionen nach sich gezogen. Aktuell liegt die Vermutung bei feuchter, kalter Raumluft mit geringem Austausch. So ein Kühlhaus ist perfekt, damit Viren lange überleben können und Fleischverarbeiter stehen und atmen den ganzen Tag in einem. Die Akkordarbeit und teilweise schweres heben dürften auch für gewisse Atemaktivität sorgen.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich habe mich früher immer wieder gewundert warum das Fleisch bei euch so billig verkauft werden kann.
> Die Ereignisse der letzten Tage haben diese Frage Großteils beantwortet.



Das Schlachten ist nicht das große Problem, Deutschland hat auch lange Zeit große Mengen Lebentiere über große Entfernungen exportiert, ehe die EU die Quälerei stärker reglmentiert hat und über mittlere machen wir das bis heute. Aber die Haltungsvorschriften in Deutschland sind lächerlich. Kaum Tier- und praktisch kein Grundwasserschutz, problemlose Mitarbeiterausbeutung - als Billigproduktionsland haben wir praktisch die gesamte Fleischproduktion Dänemarks und der Niederlande aufgesogen, vermutlich auch aus der Schweiz und dem frankophonen Raum.



> Würde man dies reduzieren und nur noch knapp über dem Eigenbedarf produzieren,
> würde das Zeugs etwas teurer, würden die Haltungsbedingungen besser
> und die Nitrit- und Nitratmengen im Grundwasser niedriger.
> 
> Wäre so gesehen ein Win-Win für alle.



Wäre es. Und das nicht nur beim Fleisch, sondern bei allen Agrarproduktionen. Jeder einzelne Zweig ist da in Deutschland von mieser Qualität, miesen Arbeitsbedingungen, Dumping-Preisen und Überproduktion geprägt. Aber die Bauernlobby ist zu blöd zu kapieren, dass sie auf einer der vielen Win-Seiten bei härteren Vorschriften stehen würde und blockieren alle Änderungen. Wir kriegen es ja nicht einmal hin, das Verbot betäubungsloser Kastration umzusetzen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2020)

Die Schweiz hat Zölle auf ausländisches Fleisch.

Bei der Adria Tour war man auch riichtig schlau:
Novak Djokovic: World number one 'so sorry' after testing positive for coronavirus - BBC Sport

Mein Arbeitgeber hat übrigens soeben die Corona App zur Pflichinstallation auf Diensthandys gemacht. Finde ich einen vernünftigen Schritt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wollen sie? Dürfen sie nicht? Es sind längst diverse Formen von Veranstaltungen wieder erlaubt und wenn das Bedürfnis so groß wäre, wie von dir behauptet, würden sich die Veranstalter eine goldene Nase verdienen. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen schließlich den Preis und ersteres ist nachweislich niedrig, letztere deiner Meinung nach gigantisch.
> Außerhalb von Wolkenkuckusheim sieht es aber so aus, dass selbst Restaurants mit halbierter Tischzahl es nicht schaffen, die geöffneten Kapazitäten auszulasten, weil fast alle außer dir keinen Bock auf Covid19 haben und sich von "alles muss raus (inkl. dem letzten Atemzug)"-Idioten fern halten.
> 
> Ärgerlich ist halt, dass es Monate bis Jahre dauern kann, bis die sich selbst ausrotten und solange wird man mangels aktiver Maßnahmen warten müssen, ehe man sich wieder sicher in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen kann.




Noch mal, vernünftige Festivals und Nachtleben sind nach wie vor verboten.
Tanzverbote in Clubs hier in Sachsen - was das für Genies sind, das ist doch genau DAS wofür die Leute dahin gehen.
Natürlich kommt da keine Sau hin. 
Letzte Woche gab es in Dresden im Bunker n Konzert - max 100 Leute, mit Masken, mit Abstand, nix tanzen, Bar eingeschränkt. Was denkst du wie Gäste es gefunden haben? Richtig, ******* wars, einfach Musik laut hören kann jeder, die Resonanz und Atmosphäre vom Konzert fehlt. 
So lange das sich nicht ändert und die Clubs nicht in voller Kapazität ungestört arbeiten können, werden sie nicht besucht. Keiner mag halbleere Hallen und wenn man flirten will wird man wie n Terrorist angeschaut weil nix Maske und nix Abstand.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> *ACHTUNG*
> *Einreise nach Bayern ist nur noch mit aktuellem und natürlich negativen Corona-Test möglich.
> *Dazu gilt:



Hast Du Deinen eigenen Link eigentlich gelesen? Das von Dir Behauptete ist dort jedenfalls nicht zu finden. Bayern soll gestern ein Beherbergungsverbot fuer Personen aus solchen Regionen in Deutschland beschlossen haben, die die Latte von 50 Neuinfektionen reissen, auf die sich Bund und Laender vor einiger Zeit geeinigt haben (Konjunktiv, weil es noch keine neue Verordnung gibt, die eine normative Wirkung haette). Von irgendwelchen Testergebnissen war aus der Staatskanzlei kein Wort zu hoeren. Davon, dass es sich um einen offenkundigen Versuch handelt, einem Kontrahenten im Rennen um den Parteivorsitz ans Bein zu pinkeln, mal ganz abgesehen (jedenfalls erinnere ich mich an keine solche medienwirksame Reaktion, als es Anfang Juni einen Hotspot in Regensburg gab).

Du solltest wirklich ein wenig mehr Rechercheaufwand betreiben, ehe Du hier Behauptungen raushaust, die sich bereits auf den allerersten Blick als Kappes erweisen.

Fun Fact - der Landkreis mit der Stand heute hoechsten Gesamtzahl an Corona-Infektionen seit Beginn der Statistik ist ... die Kreisfreie Stadt Muenchen. Von Bayern lernen heisst Siegen lernen!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber davon abgesehen: "Millionen"? Selbst der gesamte  Nicht-Lebensmittel-Einzelhandel würde diese Wortwahl nicht rechtfertigen  und ich glaube nicht, dass der Veranstaltungsbetrieb ein Vielfaches an  Vollzeitstellen hat.



Ohne Veranstaltungen gibt´s keine Uebernachtungen, keine Fahrten vom oder zum Bahnhof, keine Restaurantbesuche, ... Ich koennte keine validierten Zahlen anbieten, denke aber, dass "Millionen" es am Ende schon ganz gut trifft.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitgeber hat übrigens soeben die Corona App zur  Pflichinstallation auf Diensthandys gemacht. Finde ich einen  vernünftigen Schritt.



Fuer den es keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt - weshalb ich den Schritt eher gefaehrlich finde.



cryon1c schrieb:


> (...)wenn man flirten will wird man wie n Terrorist  angeschaut(...)



Wohl eher wie ein Idiot.

EDIT: Typo gefixt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Fuer den es keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt - weshalb ich den Schritt eher gefaehrlich finde.


Firmenhandy, nicht Privatgerät.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du Deinen eigenen Link eigentlich gelesen? Das von Dir Behauptete ist dort jedenfalls nicht zu finden. Bayern soll gestern ein Beherbergungsverbot fuer Personen aus solchen Regionen in Deutschland beschlossen haben, die die Latte von 50 Neuinfektionen reissen, auf die sich Bund und Laender vor einiger Zeit geeinigt haben (Konjunktiv, weil es noch keine neue Verordnung gibt, die eine normative Wirkung haette). Von irgendwelchen Testergebnissen war aus der Staatskanzlei kein Wort zu hoeren. Davon, dass es sich um einen offenkundigen Versuch handelt, einem Kontrahenten im Rennen um den Parteivorsitz ans Bein zu pinkeln, mal ganz abgesehen (jedenfalls erinnere ich mich an keine solche medienwirksame Reaktion, als es Anfang Juni einen Hotspot in Regensburg gab).



MeckPomm hatte das schon länger in seiner Landesordnung zu Covid. 
Was mal wieder zeigt, dass die Bundesländer heillos überfordert sind und es weder gebacken kriegen eine einheitliche Regelung zu erstellen, noch eine sinnvolle Regelung zu erstellen, noch diese zeitnah und vernünftig zu kommunizieren.

Btw: Laschet hat angekündigt, kostenlose Covid Tests für Urlauber aus Gütersloh zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Wer aus Gütersloh in Urlaub fahren will, der solle sich testen lassen, auf Kosten des Landeskasse. Warum kommt mir an diesem Sachverhalt gleich mehreres echt komisch vor...
Es gibt einen Lockdown, aber kein Verbot die betroffenen Kreise zu verlassen. Wer die betroffenen Kreise verlässt für den gelten auch keine Kontaktbeschränkungen mehr. Naja, was willste von nem Bundesland erwarten dass als einziges keine Quarantäne nach Einreise aus einem Drittstaat vorsieht.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wohl eher wie ein Idiot.



Aber nicht überall, es gibt Orte und Menschengruppen die nicht am Rad drehen und das Leben genießen. 
Corona heißt ja nicht das man aufhören soll zu leben und nur existieren muss.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Fun Fact - der Landkreis mit der Stand heute hoechsten Gesamtzahl an Corona-Infektionen seit Beginn der Statistik ist ... die Kreisfreie Stadt Muenchen.



Bayern ist aber auch seit Anfang an betroffen, durch die Urlauber aus Österreich. Entsprechend hart wurde reagiert. 
Dazu  hat München auch über eine Million Einwohner, also deutlich mehr, als mancher Kreis mit vielleicht 50k Einwohnern. 


*Niedersachsen erlässt Beherbergungsverbot für Touristen aus Gütersloh*

_10:46 Uhr_
Niedersachsen erlässt nach dem Corona-Ausbruch im Bereich Gütersloh ein Beherbergungsverbot für Touristen aus der Region. "Das Land wird die bereits in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Bayern geltende Regelung im Tourismusbereich anwenden auf Menschen aus dem Bereich Gütersloh", sagte Regierungssprecherin Anke Pörksen.
Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Beherbergungsverbot fuer Guetersloher in Niedersachsen ++ | tagesschau.de




JePe schrieb:


> Fuer den es keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt - weshalb ich den Schritt eher gefaehrlich finde.



Deshalb wird ein Corona-App-Gesetz gefordert.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber nicht überall, es gibt Orte und Menschengruppen die nicht am Rad drehen und das Leben genießen.
> Corona heißt ja nicht das man aufhören soll zu leben und nur existieren muss.



Nö, aber halt mit Abstand.
Solltest dir das Video vielleicht auch mal anschauen:
"Der letzte Klatscher"  - ZDFmediathek


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Firmenhandy, nicht Privatgerät.



Auch dafuer sehe ich ad hoc keine Rechtsgrundlage.



hoffgang schrieb:


> MeckPomm hatte das schon länger in seiner Landesordnung zu Covid.



Stimmt - Bayern aber nicht. Ebendas wurde aber behauptet und ist, nun Ja, eben falsch.

Ich sehe mit einer gewissen Sorge, dass es in diesem Thread eine Affinitaet gibt, sich mit drakonischen Massnahmensverkuendungen zu ueberbieten und es dabei mit der Quellenpruefung nicht ganz so genau zu nehmen. Das erinnert mich stellenweise an das alarmistische Gebruell von Einzelnen waehrend der sog. Fluechtlingskrise - in deren Thesen konnte man auch das eine oder andere Koernchen Wahrheit finden, wenn man lange genug gesucht hat. Die Behauptungen selbst waren aber am Ende meistens falsch.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich sehe mit einer gewissen Sorge, dass es in diesem Thread eine Affinitaet gibt, sich mit drakonischen Massnahmensverkuendungen zu ueberbieten und es dabei mit der Quellenpruefung nicht ganz so genau zu nehmen. Das erinnert mich stellenweise an das alarmistische Gebruell von Einzelnen waehrend der sog. Fluechtlingskrise - in deren Thesen konnte man auch das eine oder andere Koernchen Wahrheit finden, wenn man lange genug gesucht hat. Die Behauptungen selbst waren aber am Ende meistens falsch.



Da muss ich mal widersprechen.
Ich beschäftige mich mit dem scheiß (anders kann ichs nicht nennen) beruflich, seit Wochen und selbst mir, der wirklich nichts mehr anderes macht als Einreisebestimmungen zu durchforsten, fällt es extrem schwer die Übersicht zu behalten.
Dazu kommt, Medien berichten. Ob das stimmt weiß am Ende niemand, solange kein Text aus der Staatskanzlei kommt ist das halt alles meh.

Coronavirus: Lockdown in Guetersloh. Wut auf Toennies, Urlauber ausgesperrt  -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de
Z.b. Darin heißt es:


> In Bayern dürfen Beherbergungsbetriebe künftig keine Menschen mehr aufnehmen, die aus einem Landkreis einreisen, in dem die Zahl der Neuinfektionen in den zurückliegenden sieben Tagen bei mehr als 50 pro 100 000 Einwohner liegt. Nur wer einen negativen Corona-Test vorweisen kann, darf übernachten.



Was gilt denn jetzt tatsächlich.?


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was gilt denn jetzt tatsächlich.?



Dasselbe wie immer: was im Gesetz steht (bzw. hier in der Einreise-Quarantaeneverordnung). Und die bezieht sich noch ausschliesslich auf nichtdeutsche Risikogebiete und von verpflichtenden Tests steht da auch nichts.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Dasselbe wie immer: was im Gesetz steht (bzw. hier in der Einreise-Quarantaeneverordnung). Und die bezieht sich noch ausschliesslich auf nichtdeutsche Risikogebiete und von verpflichtenden Tests steht da auch nichts.



Tja, wenns so einfach wäre. 
Da steht Stand 15.06. also aktuell überhaupt nicht hilfreich. Da steht z.b. noch nicht drin was Söder angekündigt hat.
BaWü hatte mal seine Homepage diesbezüglich für mehr als ne Woche nicht aktualisiert, in der Presse waren die Berichte von Lockerungen drin, auf der Homepage war noch der Stand vom Datum VOR diesen Presseberichten. Was machst du da noch. Ich hab in Niedersachsen angerufen und die Dame am Telefon hat sich in unserem Gespräch selbst widersprochen.

Persönlich glaube ich nicht dass hier ein Drang zur Effektheischerei besteht, es ist einfach extrem unübersichtlich und das liegt oftmals daran was und wie die Länder kommunizieren.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö, aber halt mit Abstand.
> Solltest dir das Video vielleicht auch mal anschauen:
> "Der letzte Klatscher"  - ZDFmediathek



Diverse Sachen kannste mit Abstand und Mund&Nasenschutz nicht machen, da vergeht dir jeglicher Spaß daran.
Und bis das wiederhergestellt ist muss man richtig Druck auf die Regierungen ausüben. Nix mit "neue Normalität" und anderen Unfug. Es darf nicht sein das uns das Leben auf Abstand als Normal verkauft wird. Schnauze voll von dem Generalverdacht das wir alle wandelne Petrischalen sind und alles und jeden um uns herum umbringen wollen.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

@hoffgang:

Ein Gesetz (oder die seine Durchfuehrung regelnde Verordnung) erlangt normative Kraft, wenn es veroeffentlicht wurde (bei Bundesgesetzen z. B. im Bundesgesetzblatt / -anzeiger). Alles Andere waere auch Quatsch, weil es niemandem - nicht denen, die das Gesetz anwenden; nicht denen, die davon betroffen sind und nicht denen, die seine Einhaltung ueberwachen - zuzumuten waere, sich die Informationen aus Pressekonferenzen oder BILD-Zeitungs-One-Linern zusammenzusuchen. Was dabei herauskaeme, hast Du ja gut beschrieben.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und bis das wiederhergestellt ist muss man richtig Druck auf die Regierungen ausüben.



Genau, das wird sicher hilfreich sein um eine weltweit grassierende Pandemie zu überstehen.




JePe schrieb:


> @hoffgang:
> 
> Ein Gesetz (oder die seine Durchfuehrung regelnde Verordnung) erlangt normative Kraft, wenn es veroeffentlicht wurde (bei Bundesgesetzen z. B. im Bundesgesetzblatt / -anzeiger). Alles Andere waere auch Quatsch, weil es niemandem - nicht denen, die das Gesetz anwenden; nicht denen, die davon betroffen sind und nicht denen, die seine Einhaltung ueberwachen - zuzumuten waere, sich die Informationen aus Pressekonferenzen oder BILD-Zeitungs-One-Linern zusammenzusuchen. Was dabei herauskaeme, hast Du ja gut beschrieben.



Das ist mir bewusst, aber die  Länder handeln nicht immer danach.
Schau Dir doch mal die aktuelle Einreisebestimmung von BaWü an - mittlerweile habens die Idioten auch geschafft die Liste mit Risikogebieten zu verlinken. Das war nicht immer der Fall, da hat man sich einen Wolf gesucht bis man endlich das richtige gefunden hat, nur um dann festzustellen, es ist die RKI Liste...

Und lol dass du beschreibst, es sei nicht zuzumuten...
Es gibt Gesundheitsämter, die behaupten, Ihnen läge keine Weisung zu Quarantäne vor, geht man dann auf die Homepage des Bundeslandes, dann steht aber genau das dort beschrieben.
Es gibt Länder, bei denen rufst du im Gesundheitsamt an und willst was wegen Quarantäne wissen. Die verweisen dich ans Ordnungsamt. Die an die Landespolizei. Die an die Bundespolizei. Und die fragen dich ob du noch alle Latten am Zaun hast.

Ich bin komplett bei Dir, du beschreibst den Zustand der sein sollte (und den ich EXTREM präferieren würde, denn er macht mein Leben leichter), aber leider nicht den wie er ist.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Auch dafuer sehe ich ad hoc keine Rechtsgrundlage.


Vielleicht weil du einfach zu wenig Ahnung vom Thema hast 
Der Arbeitgeber darf bei einem Firmenhandy relativ viel, nur eben nicht heimlich.
Und da die Corona App eben keine Überwachungssoftware ist und noch dazu DSGVO konform sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Von Arbeitsrecht habe ich durchaus "Ahnung".

Ein zur dienstlichen Nutzung ueberlassenes Mobiltelefon dient genau dazu - dienstlich zu telefonieren, vielleicht noch E-Mails zu erhalten und zu senden, aber das war´s auch schon. Weder muss ein Arbeitnehmer es außerhalb seiner Arbeitszeit bei sich fuehren (oder ueberhaupt eingeschaltet lassen) noch es sich als Corona-Gloeckchen ums Fussgelenk binden. Wie die Corona-App der dienstlichen Kommunikation dienen soll, erschliesst sich mir beim besten Willen nicht. Eher noch wuerde ich hier in Grundzuegen eine Verhaltenskontrolle / -steuerung erkennen. Die Aufsichtsbehoerden sehen das uebrigens ganz aehnlich.

Wenn Du eine Rechtsquelle nennen kannst, auf deren Grundlage die App verpflichtend auf Diensttelefonen verlangt werden kann, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Und ehe dass nun wieder in ein Paragraphenquartett ausartet - ich stelle nicht in Frage, ob die App sinnvoll ist. Nur, dass ihre Verwendung verlangt werden kann. Und das bestreite ich bis zum Beweis, dass dem so ist.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

Fürsorge. Unternehmen schicken Ihre Mitarbeiter auf Dienstreise und haben entsprechend Fürsorgepflichten.
Wie du schon sagst, privat muss man das Handy nicht mitnehmen, von daher taugt es wenig wenn man privat unterwegs ist, aber sobald man dienstlich unterwegs ist hat mans dabei und kann dadurch erkennen ob man einer erhöhten Ansteckungsgefahr ausgesetzt war. Ist Fürsorge.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Halte ich fuer arg ueberkonstruiert. Die Fuersorgepflicht des Arbeitgebers beschraenkt sich auf den Kern des Arbeitsverhaeltnisses - also Arbeitsplaetze und -ablaeufe so zu gestalten, dass das Infektionsrisiko minimiert wird und von allen dienstlichen Anordnungen Abstand nehmen, die ein Risiko fuer den Arbeitnehmer bedingen koennen (Dienstreisen etwa). Eine Freizeitbemutterung ist nicht Teil der Fuersorge des Arbeitgebers (und die meisten Arbeitgeber uebersetzen Fuersorge ohnehin eher damit, dass dafuer gesorgt ist, dass ihr Laden laeuft - das Arbeitnehmerwohl hat da eine eher dekorative Funktion).

Nur schuetzt die App den Arbeitnehmer ja eben nicht vor einer Infektion mit Corona und haette die, jedenfalls im Rahmen des Arbeitsverhaeltnisses, gar nicht passieren koennen, wenn die o. g. Dinge umgesetzt wurden.

Die App ist freiwillig; ihre Verwendung darf nicht zu einer Benachteiligung fuehren (siehe mein Link).


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Halte ich fuer arg ueberkonstruiert. Die Fuersorgepflicht des Arbeitgebers beschraenkt sich auf den Kern des Arbeitsverhaeltnisses - also Arbeitsplaetze und -ablaeufe so zu gestalten, dass das Infektionsrisiko minimiert wird und von allen dienstlichen Anordnungen Abstand nehmen, die ein Risiko fuer den Arbeitnehmer bedingen koennen (Dienstreisen etwa). Eine Freizeitbemutterung ist nicht Teil der Fuersorge des Arbeitgebers (und die meisten Arbeitgeber uebersetzen Fuersorge ohnehin eher damit, dass dafuer gesorgt ist, dass ihr Laden laeuft - das Arbeitnehmerwohl hat da eine eher dekorative Funktion).
> 
> Nur schuetzt die App den Arbeitnehmer ja eben nicht vor einer Infektion mit Corona und haette die, jedenfalls im Rahmen des Arbeitsverhaeltnisses, gar nicht passieren koennen, wenn die o. g. Dinge umgesetzt wurden.
> 
> Die App ist freiwillig; ihre Verwendung darf nicht zu einer Benachteiligung fuehren (siehe mein Link).



In der Freizeit hast du das Diensttelefon nicht dabei. Zudem ist deine Interpretation von Fürsorge falsch, Unternehmen erfüllen diese Pflicht sehr wohl. Tun Sie es nicht und es kommt jemand zu Schaden, dann knallts.
Außerdem wird niemand benachteiligt wenn die App auf dem Diensttelefon installiert wird. In welcher Form soll das erfolgen? Wenn du privat nicht willst, dass die App irgendwas mitnimmt, dann lass das Handy privat einfach zuhause. Thema durch.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

An welcher Stelle ist meine Interpration von Fuersorge (die weniger eine Interpretation als Beobachtung an der Front ist) falsch?

Ansonsten nehme ich gerne hin, dass Du eine andere Meinung hast als ich. An meiner Meinung - naemlich dass die Nutzung der App freiwillig ist und es keine rechtliche Handhabe zur Erzwingung gibt - aendert das aber nichts. Gaebe es das von Einigen geforderte begleitende Gesetz, wuerde sich die Debatte eruebrigen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juni 2020)

Viele Dinge, die seitens des Gesetzegebers freiwillig oder gar nicht geregelt sind, sind nach Weisung des Arbeitgebers Pflicht.

Aber so lange sich diese Weisungen aufs Arbeitsumfeld beschränken bzw. nicht ihrerseits gesetzeswidrig sind, ist dagegen nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2020)

*Du verlangst für deine Behauptung eine Quelle von mir? Was ist das denn für ein billiger Weg zu diskutieren?* 
Dein Link bezieht sich übrigens auch nicht darauf sondern, dass die Eigentümer von Smartphones nicht dazu gezwungen werden sollen so eine App installieren zu müssen.
Der Eigentümer ist aber die Firma und die Firma wird nicht gezwungen das zu installieren sondern macht das freiwillig, damit kannst du dir mit dieser Argumentation den Arsch abwischen, sie taugt nicht.

Und der Arbeitgeber kann dir vorschreiben welche Apps du auf dem Firmenhandy hast, das findet natürlich seine Schranken in den Grundrechten, Persönlichkeitsrechten etc aber das sticht hier nicht.
Die Kommunikation wird nicht überwacht, der Standort wird nicht überwacht und die App selbst ist rechtlich vollkommen sauber.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Corona: OEsterreich spricht Reisewarnung fuer NRW aus - Sicherheitsstufe 5


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2020)

Corona-Tests bei Toennies-Tochter in Zerbst gestartet | MDR.DE



cryon1c schrieb:


> Diverse Sachen kannste mit Abstand und Mund&Nasenschutz nicht machen, da vergeht dir jeglicher Spaß daran.


Jemand wie du gehört im Vollschutz über den Truppenübungsplatz Oberlausitz gescheucht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jemand wie du gehört im Vollschutz über den Truppenübungsplatz Oberlausitz gescheucht.


Geht ins Auge glaub mir 
Ich würde statt Filter ja manchmal viel lieber PA tragen, da hat man zwar 20kg aufm Rücken aber man hat kühle Luft 

Topic:


> Schwedens Staatsepidemiologe Anders Tegnell bereut einen Teil seiner Strategie im Umgang mit dem Coronavirus. Der Schutz vor einer Ansteckung der Älteren in schwedischen Senioreneinrichtungen sei gescheitert und die Todesrate  &#8222;schrecklich&#8220;, sagte Tegnell im beliebten &#8222;Sommar&#8220;-Programm des schwedischen Radios am Mittwoch. &#8222;Wir dachten vermutlich, dass unsere alters-segregierte Gesellschaft uns erlauben würde, eine Situation zu vermeiden wie in Italien, wo verschiedene Generationen viel häufiger zusammenleben. Aber das erwies sich als falsch.&#8220;
> 
> An Schwedens lockerer Corona-Strategie, für die Tegnell federführend verantwortlich war, mehrt sich die Kritik. Denn die Infektions- und Todeszahlen pro Einwohner sind im Vergleich zum restlichen Skandinavien und auch zu Deutschland sehr hoch. Im Land mit seinen etwas mehr als zehn Millionen Einwohnern wurden laut der staatlichen Gesundheitsbehörde bislang rund 62.300 Menschen positiv auf das Virus getestet. Mehr als 5200 Menschen sind im Zusammenhang mit einer Corona-Infektion gestorben.
> 
> Zu Schwedens Sonderweg mit lediglich moderaten Einschränkungen für die Bevölkerung sagte der 64 Jahre alte Epidemiologe, an sich habe das Gesundheitssystem die Pandemie bewältigen können. Aber vor allem die vielen Toten unter den Senioren hätten vermieden werden müssen. Der Epidemiologe hatte erstmals Anfang Juni Selbstkritik an der Strategie geübt und bedauert, dass das Land zu wenig Maßnahmen im Kampf gegen das Virus ergriffen habe.


Quelle FAZ Ticker 16:56 24.06

Ob das die letzten Schweden Fans zum schweigen bringt?


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2020)

Coronavirus in Israel: Es droht die zweite Welle
Südkorea spricht erstmals von zweiter Welle bei Coronainfektionen



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob das die letzten Schweden Fans zum schweigen bringt?


Das wird in trumpetischer Manier ignoriert und einem wild um sich schlagenden und quängelndem Kleinkind gleich, die sofortige Aufhebung aller Beschränkungen gefordert, damit man wieder feucht-fröhlich in irgendwelchen stickigen Spelunken unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Hach, bist Du fies. Er ist halt flirty drauf!


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle ist meine Interpration von Fuersorge (die weniger eine Interpretation als Beobachtung an der Front ist) falsch?



Sie ist nicht vollständig. Fürsorge des Arbeitgebers geht über den Arbeitsschutz hinnaus, siehe mein Beispiel Dienstreisen. Entsendung eines Reisenden ohne vorher über die dort herrschenden Risiken zu informieren? Passiert etwas und der Reisende kann das nachweisen, haftet das Unternehmen.
Dahingehend, dass der Arbeitgeber bei Dienstreisen nicht jede Eventualität vorhersagen und entsprechend vorsorgen kann. Innerhalb der eigenen Büroräume kann man das ggf. sobald du aber zu einem Kunden fährst gibts viele Unbekannte dazwischen.
Du fährst mit dem Firmenwagen, tankst und stehst an der Kasse neben einer Person die später positiv auf Covid getestet wird. 
Es ist aber auch Fürsorge gegenüber den anderen Mitarbeitern, denn, wer erkennt, dass er in der Nähe einer positiv getesteten Person sich aufgehalten hat, der kann entsprechend handeln, z.b. trotz Vorsichtsmaßnahmen dem Büro fernbleiben und zudem alle Kollegen informieren mit denen man Kontakt hatte.





JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten nehme ich gerne hin, dass Du eine andere Meinung hast als ich. An meiner Meinung - naemlich dass die Nutzung der App freiwillig ist und es keine rechtliche Handhabe zur Erzwingung gibt - aendert das aber nichts. Gaebe es das von Einigen geforderte begleitende Gesetz, wuerde sich die Debatte eruebrigen.



Ahjo, zwingt ja niemand jemanden das Ding immer zu nutzen. Wie oft bereits geschrieben, lässt man das Diensthandy halt zuhause wenn man privat unterwegs ist. Ich sehe da halt echt keinerlei Problem.
Da die App keine Daten erhebt welche das Unternehmen auswerten kann, wo soll hier die Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit stattfinden? Unternehmen können ja nichtmal das Ergebnis auslesen sondern müssen sich auf das Compliante (gibts das Wort) Verhalten des Mitarbeiters verlassen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Jemand wie du gehört im Vollschutz über den Truppenübungsplatz Oberlausitz gescheucht.



Lieber Munster-Süd, da weiß man wenigstens warum mans trägt.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Hach, bist Du fies. Er ist halt flirty drauf!



Wenn Du anfängst bei youporn die Dialoge mitzusprechen....


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Da gibt´s Dialoge? Huch.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Juni 2020)

Ja man. "Warum liegt hier Stroh?"


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ja man. "Warum liegt hier Stroh?"



Warum hast du ne Maske auf... - der kommt in 2020 irgendwie anders.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Geh halt nach Dresden in den Bunker. Da gibt´s keine Masken, da wird gefeuchtflirtet bis die Herpes Reissaus nimmt.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2020)

Und ich dachte bisher das man Maske im Club trägt...


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

Leider tut man es, deswegen ist da ja auch kein Schwein, die Leute grillen und saufen lieber am Elbufer und das machen die richtig. Nur das davon die Kultureinrichtungen nicht überleben können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur das davon die Kultureinrichtungen nicht überleben können.



Das wird solange so bleiben bis die Regeln außer Kraft sind und solange die Infektionszahlen nicht zu hoch sind.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur das davon die Kultureinrichtungen nicht überleben können.


Museen, Ausstellungen, etc. haben schon lange wieder offen. Aber wenn man Kultur darüber definiert, sich im Rausch zu befinden...


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Leider tut man es, deswegen ist da ja auch kein Schwein, die Leute grillen und saufen lieber am Elbufer und das machen die richtig. Nur das davon die Kultureinrichtungen nicht überleben können.


Bei knapp 30°C Außentemperatur auch nicht verwunderlich. Wer stellt sich denn freiwillig in eine dunkle, stickige Bude (ich nehme an, Du meinst mit "Kultur" irgendwelche Clubs und keine Open-Air-Konzerte), wenn er am Elbufer grillen kann. Würde ich nicht anders machen. Dann hapert es eben irgendwo am Geschäftsmodell. Das muss sich Deine / Eure Branche evtl. auch mal eingestehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Museen, Ausstellungen, etc. haben schon lange wieder offen. Aber wenn man Kultur darüber definiert, sich im Rausch zu befinden...


Die leben aber auch von Touristen, die aktuell eher seltener sind.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird solange so bleiben bis die Regeln außer Kraft sind und solange die Infektionszahlen nicht zu hoch sind.



Fangfrage - koennte man das nicht einfach "den Markt" regeln lassen?  Oder greift hier das Beliebigkeitsprinzip: Gesetze? Gerne - wenn sie  Deinen ganz privaten A*sch retten. Tun sie nicht? Dann weg damit. Der Markt  wird´s schon richten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Fangfrage - koennte man das nicht einfach "den Markt" regeln lassen?  Oder greift hier das Beliebigkeitsprinzip: Gesetze? Gerne - wenn sie  Deinen ganz privaten A*sch retten. Tun sie nicht? Dann weg damit. Der Markt  wird´s schon richten.


Wenn die die Regeln jetzt abschaffen vermute ich, dass dann die Zahl der Kranken einfach stark ansteigt.
Auf Dauer wird das auch die Einrichtungen treffen, da die ja auch Mitarbeiter und Kunden haben.
Die Frage ist, was da problematischer ist.
Um die Kultureinrichtungen mache ich mir jetzt nicht so große Sorgen, denn die bekommen eh teilweise Förderungen und Zuschüsse und sind nicht wirtschaftlich völlig von Besuchern abhängig.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Schon klar - war aber nicht meine Frage. Meine Frage war und ist: kann man das nicht "den Markt" regeln lassen? Anstatt es zu verbieten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Schon klar - war aber nicht meine Frage. Meine Frage war und ist: kann man das nicht "den Markt" regeln lassen? Anstatt es zu verbieten?


Kann man tun, die können dann aufmachen (so wie teilweise schon), aber ob dann so viele kommen ist die Frage. Ich glaube kaum, da einfach zu wenige Touristen kommen und auch viele aus Angst nicht kommen werden.
Ergo: Das Geschäftsmodell funktioniert aktuell einfach nicht, die Regeln verschärfen das nur.
 Es wird Pleitewellen geben.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum hast du ne Maske auf... - der kommt in 2020 irgendwie anders.


Made my day!


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei knapp 30°C Außentemperatur auch nicht verwunderlich. Wer stellt sich denn freiwillig in eine dunkle, stickige Bude (ich nehme an, Du meinst mit "Kultur" irgendwelche Clubs und keine Open-Air-Konzerte), wenn er am Elbufer grillen kann. Würde ich nicht anders machen. Dann hapert es eben irgendwo am Geschäftsmodell. Das muss sich Deine / Eure Branche evtl. auch mal eingestehen.



Open Air ist meist eine Großveranstaltung die aktuell natürlich was ist - verboten.
Es gibt nur recht wenige erfolgreiche Open Air Events die dauerhaft unter 1000 Leuten sind - wo man also sagen könnte - ja kann man aktuell durchziehen und die Community nicht anpissen weil es da 1000 Glückspilze gibt und 20-50k verärgerte Leute die keine Tickets haben.

Die beste Zeit für die Clubs um die Ostern herum hat die Politik erfolgreich getötet, das ist genau die Zeit wo die Clubs Rücklagen für den mageren Sommer aufbauen. Und selbst jetzt nach dem dort massive finanzielle Schäden entstanden sind, angeordnet von der Politik, selbst jetzt dürfen sie nicht vernünftig arbeiten und ihre Verluste ausgleichen. So wie das bei allen anderen Branchen ist. Dazu kommt die Kurzarbeit, gestiegene Ausgaben durch Corona (wenn auch minimal, so macht sich das auch bemerkbar) und das geile Wetter was gar nicht so geil bei Indoor-Events ist wo Klimaanlagen seltener sind als nüchterne Gäste und Lüftungen nur dafür reichen das der Kippenqualm durch die Gegend gequirlt wird (wenn überhaupt  )
Kultur ist natürlich nicht nur Nachtleben, Konzerte und irgendwelche stickigen, rammelvollen Veranstaltungen wie die Gamescom, wo locker 400.000+ Gäste über 5 Tage sich mit allen möglichen Erregern eindecken und fast garantiert mit einer Messeseuche nach Hause gehen die sie noch eine weitere Woche flachlegen wird. Aber auch DAS gehört zur Kultur, ob man will oder nicht und die muss man erhalten. Nicht aus Steuergeldern oder irgendwelchen vergünstigten Krediten sondern aus dem was normal für den Umsatz sorgt - Besuchern. Und zwar mit einem Konzept das wirtschaftlich und hygienisch ist zugleich und die Leute nicht aussehen lässt als ob sie in einer Leichenhalle arbeiten. 

Viele Einrichtungen die über Außenbereiche verfügen haben diese ja genutzt. Alle anderen guggen in die Röhre. 

Gut, Clubs sind jetzt geöffnet in Sachsen, allerdings mit einem dauerhaften Tanzverbot belegt - erstmal. Mal sehen wie viele Leute sich das antun werden und ob sich dran gehalten wird.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> [...]und Lüftungen nur dafür reichen das der Kippenqualm durch die Gegend gequirlt wird (wenn überhaupt  )
> [...]
> wo locker 400.000+ Gäste über 5 Tage sich mit allen möglichen Erregern eindecken und fast garantiert mit einer Messeseuche nach Hause gehen die sie noch eine weitere Woche flachlegen wird.


Finde den Fehler. 



> Aber auch DAS gehört zur Kultur,


Krankheiten sind neuerdings also Kultur oder ein Teil von ihr? Ich hoffe du hast schon so Nettigkeiten wie TBC, Pocken, Neurosyphillis, ...


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler.



Hygienekonzept gehört mal überarbeitet. Aber nur n wenig, sonst geht das ganze Feeling einer voll besuchten Messe flöten. Solche Events sind richtig schlecht wenn sie halbleer sind. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Krankheiten sind neuerdings also Kultur oder ein Teil von ihr? Ich hoffe du hast schon so Nettigkeiten wie TBC, Pocken, Neurosyphillis, ...



Die gehören dazu wenn man diverse Sachen macht. Wie das Risiko von Unfällen beim Mountainbike oder die bis zur Unkenntlichkeit  verdreckten Klamotten und ein massiver Kater wenn man Wacken durchgemacht hat. Ich rede hier von üblichen Sachen die man sich auf Großevents nun mal einfangen kann - von ner Grippe bis zu diversen grippalen Infekten. Manche schaffen es diverse Magen-Darm Infektionen zu verteilen. 
Ist das gut? Nein. Ist das neu? Auch nicht, war schon immer so. Muss man deswegen alle solchen Events verbieten? Natürlich nicht. Minimale Verbesserungen dürfen hier reichen, aber die Politik hat sich gedacht - erstmal mit dem Knüppel draufhauen und dann nachsehen. So funktioniert das aber nicht, erschießen und dann Fragen stellen geht auch nicht


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich brauche keine voll besuchte Messe. Mir geht es um die Stände, die anderen Besucher brauche ich nicht. 
Gamescom, ohne Schlange stehen hätte doch wirklich mal was.

Und wenn man es schafft, sich mal die Hände zu waschen, fängt man sich auch nicht so schnell eine Schmierinfektion ein.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Coronavirus in den USA: Zahl der Patienten in Krankenhaeusern steigt stark an - DER SPIEGEL
Corona-Pandemie in den USA: Alles andere als vorbei

Mal gucken^^


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine voll besuchte Messe. Mir geht es um die Stände, die anderen Besucher brauche ich nicht.
> Gamescom, ohne Schlange stehen hätte doch wirklich mal was.
> 
> Und wenn man es schafft, sich mal die Hände zu waschen, fängt man sich auch nicht so schnell eine Schmierinfektion ein.



Naja Gamescom ohne Schlange wäre keine Gamescom mehr. Das ist das Markenzeichen dieser Messe - als Besucher stehst du mehr an als alles andere was du machst zusammen. 
Wäre natürlich geil, aber nicht mehr wirtschaftlich. Köln ist keine billige Ecke, die Preise für die Stände sind da irre (haben ausgestellt, wir kennen diese) und wenn das nicht brechend voll ist, lohnt sich das für viele Aussteller einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Wie die Rumänen in Deutschland behandelt werden:
auslandsjournal - Die Sendung vom 24. Juni 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie die Rumänen in Deutschland behandelt werden:
> auslandsjournal - Die Sendung vom 24. Juni 2020 - ZDFmediathek



Naja das die Arbeiter bei den Schlachtbetrieben nur minimal besser behandelt werden als das zu schlachtende Vieh ist nichts neues. 
Corona bringt das einfach nur wieder in den Fokus, das Problem ist weder neu noch irgendwas besonderes. Wenn Fleisch billiger ist als Obst in vielen Fällen, dann kann das nur so ablaufen. 

Das die Rumänen jetzt aber abhauen anstatt sich hier testen zu lassen und unser Gesundheitssystem zu nutzen ist auch unverständlich - sie sind hier krankenversichert und können wenigstens auf die Kosten vom Arbeitgeber hier die Quarantäne etc. überstehen und dann gesund heim fahren.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Wenn die zum Teil nicht mal bezahlt werden, wird es bei der Sozialversicherung sicher nicht besser aussehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, vernünftige Festivals und Nachtleben sind nach wie vor verboten.



Falsch. *Un*vernünftige Festivals und Nachtleben sind verboten.




JePe schrieb:


> Ohne Veranstaltungen gibt´s keine Uebernachtungen, keine Fahrten vom oder zum Bahnhof, keine Restaurantbesuche, ... Ich koennte keine validierten Zahlen anbieten, denke aber, dass "Millionen" es am Ende schon ganz gut trifft.



Millionen ohne Einkommen? Garantiert nicht- Ohne Veranstaltungen gibt es weniger Übernachtungen, weniger vom oder zum Bahnhof und weniger Restaurantbesuche. Aber abgesehen von der Gastronomie direkt auf Veranstaltungsgeländen ist das nirgendwo ein 100% Quote, meist vermutlich nicht mal 50% und wenn du auf "Millionen"-Zahlen kommen willst, nicht mal 20%. Wer hier über Leute debatieren will, die wegen Corona vorübergehend arbeitslos sind, sollte seine Daramturgie also deutlich runterschrauben (und dabei beachten, welche der Arbeitslosen eigentlich schlechter leben - der Restaurantbesitzer, über den hier primär geredet wird, oder der Aushilfskellner, den er vor 10 Wochen gefeuert hat?). Wer über Millionen reden möchte, die irgendwie ein Bisschen beeinflusst sind, soll das erstmal sauber von anderen indirekten Coronafolgen trennen. Wir haben eine nenneswerte Rezession, da laufen die Geschäfte halt schlechter und in einigen Branchen deutlich schlechter. Gerade die Veranstaltungsbranche mit ihrer immer weiter zunehmenden Eventorientierung hat sich eben auch immer weiter auf Luxusdienstleistungen orientiert, für die die Nachfrage die nächsten 1-2 Jahre im Keller sein wird. Als planender Unternehmer muss man auf sowas vorbereitet sein, wenn man in einer rein stimmungsbasierten Branche arbeitet. Wenn die Reserven dann nicht einmal ein Quartal reichen, hat man was falsch gemacht. Und Taxifahrer oder Restaurantbetreiber, die jetzt ein paar Kunden weniger haben, sollten auch nicht so knapp kalkuliert haben, dass sie dadurch direkt im existenzbedrohenden Minus stehen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal widersprechen.
> Ich beschäftige mich mit dem scheiß (anders kann ichs nicht nennen) beruflich, seit Wochen und selbst mir, der wirklich nichts mehr anderes macht als Einreisebestimmungen zu durchforsten, fällt es extrem schwer die Übersicht zu behalten.
> Dazu kommt, Medien berichten. Ob das stimmt weiß am Ende niemand, solange kein Text aus der Staatskanzlei kommt ist das halt alles meh.



Das Problem ist halt auch, dass diverse Politiker fleißig Imageaufbau in der Krise betreiben (Lascht ganz weit vorn) und regelmäßig Forderungen und Vorschläge raushauen, worüber die Medien natürlich berichten müssen, die dann gar nicht oder anders oder erst stark verspätet umgesetzt werden. Wenn es zehnmal mehr Populismus als Politik gibt, dann geht letztere schnell unter und Gesetzblätter sind nun wirklich eine arg unübersichtliche und unleserliche Informationsquelle. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Verordnungen auf Kreisebene da einfach nicht drinstehen und auch in keiner anderen zentralen Sammlung, aber genau auf diese Ebene haben die Herren Ministerpräsidenten schon vor Wochen die Verantwortung abgeschoben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Viele Dinge, die seitens des Gesetzegebers freiwillig oder gar nicht geregelt sind, sind nach Weisung des Arbeitgebers Pflicht.
> 
> Aber so lange sich diese Weisungen aufs Arbeitsumfeld beschränken bzw. nicht ihrerseits gesetzeswidrig sind, ist dagegen nichts zu sagen.



Im Moment ist das Problem doch mehrheitlich die Gegenrichtung: Die Arbeitgeber kümmern sich kaum um das Problem und schaffen oft nicht einmal Voraussetzungen für freiwilligen Schutz, geschweige denn dass sie konsequente Regelungen anordnen. Möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Büros bei der jetzigen Hitzewelle das regelmäßige Lüften ein- und die Umluftklimaanlage angestellt haben. Aber wahrscheinlich kann ich das in 2 bis 4 Wochen beim RKI nachlesen...
(not so fun fact: Berater der Fleischindustrie haben jetzt "überraschend" festgestellt, dass in Kühlhäusern zirkulierte Luft doch tatsächlich Aerosole fein verbreiten kann. Wohlgemerkt: Keine Verantwortlichen, die sich jetzt rausreden müssen. Wie kann man eigentlich so blöd sein und trotzdem in wichtige Positionen aufsteigen? Bzw. wie kann es sein, dass die für etwas, dass jeder zweite in 5 Minuten vom Sessel besser hinbekommen würde, gute Monatsgehälter beziehen? Was mache ich falsch? )




Poulton schrieb:


> Coronavirus in Israel: Es droht die zweite Welle



Aua. Das ist echt heftig, vor allem weil Israle ein-/ausreisetechnisch praktisch eine Inselnation mit perfekten Isolationsmöglichkeiten ist.



> Südkorea spricht erstmals von zweiter Welle bei Coronainfektionen



Das wiederum halte ich für übertrieben. 46 Infektionen pro Tag landesweit sind nun wirklich keine "Welle". Da reicht eine einzige Zusammenkunft.




Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bisher das man Maske im Club trägt...



Wir reden hier doch von den Clubs, in denen man das Leben genießt. Nicht von denen, in denen man das Leben RICHTIG genießt 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja Gamescom ohne Schlange wäre keine Gamescom mehr.



Das nicht. Aber vielleicht wäre sie stattdessen eine Besuch wert, was der nach Besuchern gierenden Veranstaltungsbranche nebst Anhang eigentlich sehr entgegenkommen dürfte.



> Wäre natürlich geil, aber nicht mehr wirtschaftlich. Köln ist keine billige Ecke, die Preise für die Stände sind da irre (haben ausgestellt, wir kennen diese) und wenn das nicht brechend voll ist, lohnt sich das für viele Aussteller einfach nicht mehr.



Was kassiert die Kölnmesse denn IM MOMENT pro m² Messeboden? Wenn ich mich nicht irre exakt 0 € und jedes Veranstaltungskonzept, was diesen Wert überbieten kann, wäre somit für die Messe lohnenswert. Im Gegensatz zu Dienstleistern, deren Unkosten stark mit den geleisteten Diensten skalieren, hat man als Immobilienvermieter nämlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten, seine Ausgaben zu senken und kann nicht einfach ein paar Monate 0-Bilanzen schieben.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mir um das kulturelle nicht so große Sorgen machen, wir haben ja nur auf Pause gedrückt und nichts zerstört.
Personal und Locations sind immer noch da, ob insolvent oder nicht. Sobald der ganze Mist vorbei ist, kommt auch die Nachfrage zurück und da die
Basis vorhanden ist wird mittelfristig alles wieder laufen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich auch so. Wie haben keinen Krieg und auch keine Naturkatastrophen wie Erdbeben oder Hochwasser gehabt dieses Jahr. 
Da sind andere Länder, die das noch neben Corona haben, deutlich schlimmer getroffen. 
Fettleibigkeit und Diabetes: Mexikos erhoehtes Corona-Risiko | tagesschau.de
Staerke von 7,5: Schweres Erdbeben erschuettert Mexiko (24.06.2020)  | tagesschau.de


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoffgangs Post bezog sich offensichtlich auf diejenigen, die von Kundenseite über die Unterhaltungssituation jammern, nicht auf die Veranstalter. Aber davon abgesehen: "Millionen"? Selbst der gesamte Nicht-Lebensmittel-Einzelhandel würde diese Wortwahl nicht rechtfertigen und ich glaube nicht, dass der Veranstaltungsbetrieb ein Vielfaches an Vollzeitstellen hat.



Die Veranstaltungsbranche ist sehr kleinteilig und heterogen organisiert. Es bleib daher die Frage, wen und was man als dieser Branche zugehörig definiert. Die R.I.F.E.L. Studie zur "Gesamtwirtschaftlichen Bedeutung der Veranstaltungsbranche" sprich in diesem Zusammenhang etwa von einer Million sozialversicherungspflichtigen Beschäftigten, wobei hier die große Zahl von selbständigen Einzelunternehmern noch nicht enthalten ist. Insgesamt spricht man für die Branche von Platz 2 bei den Beschäftigtenzahlen.
Dabei geht es vornehmlich um den Bereich der sog. "Wirtschaftsbezogenen Veranstaltungen" wie etwa Messen, Tagungen oder Kongressen. Vieles, was man im Allgemeinen unter "Kultur" verstehen würde, dürfte dort vermutlich noch nicht vollständig erfasst sein. Das ist jener quasi "unsichtbare" Teil, von dem (auch hier) fast nie jemand spricht, welcher jedoch nach der o.g. Studie über 88% der Gesamtumsätze ausmacht. Öffentliche- und Kulturveranstaltungen wie Wacken, RaR, Oktoberfest und Ähnliches sind dagegen in Verhältnis fast eine Art Grundrauschen. Daher ist es für Außenstehende sicherlich tatsächlich schwierig, das Ausmaß zu erfassen. 
Zum Beispiel habe ich im letzten Jahr gleich mehrere Kongresse begleitet, welche ohne große Probleme knapp 100.000m² Brutto Hallenkapazität (das ist die Größenordnung des Messegeländes einer norddeutschen Großstadt) gefüllt haben, ohne das die Öffentlichkeit davon besonders viel mitbekommen haben dürfte.

Für die gesamte Branche wird von etwa 1,5 Millionen direkt Beschäftigten ausgegangen. Auch diese Zahl beinhaltet weder die Selbständigen noch berücksichtigt sie weitere Abhängigkeiten.

Die Veranstaltungswirtschaft schafft für viele weitere Branchen eine Art Vorbedingung um überhaupt richtig hochfahren zu können. Bei über 400 Millionen Veranstaltungsbesuchern in Deutschland jedes Jahr könnt ihr euch die Auswirkungen auf beispielsweise Tagungshotellerie, Gastronomie (auch hier war schon die Rede von leeren Restaurants...) oder Mobilitätsdienstleister sicherlich ausmalen. Im Bereich der Tagungen und Kongresse etwa ist man hierzulande Weltmarktführer.

Diese Zahlen kommen aus branchennahen Quellen und unterliegen daher eventuell einer möglichen Befangenheit, das tun Zahlen aus anderen Branchen jedoch ebenfalls. Um die Dimensionen aufzuzeigen, um die es geht, sollten sie jedoch belastbar genug sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der sachlich aus der Branche berichten kann
> Da hätte ich direkt eine Frage: Woher kommen eigentlich die fortlaufenden, existenzbedrohenden Defizite bei den Unternehmen?
> Miete können derzeit ohne Konsequenzen gestundet werden und selbst wenn man das nicht eiskalt durchzieht, hat man dank dieser Regelung eine knallharte Verhandlungsposition gegenüber Vermietern, da Veranstaltungsbetriebe typischerweise entweder sehr spezielle oder ohnehin sehr billige, abgelegene Räumlichkeiten nutzen und rezessionsbedingt derzeit keine Nachfrage nach solchen besteht.



Dass sind Zahlen, welche aus den unterschiedlichen Verbänden zu hören sind. Abschließend kann ich die genaue Zusammensetzung dieser Kosten sicherlich auch nicht benennen, da ich auch nicht behaupten kann über intimes Wissen über alle Gewerke zu verfügen. Bezüglich der Mieten teile ich diese Einschätzung allerdings lediglich eingeschränkt. Erstens ist die Zeit der Mietstundung demnächst vorbei, vermutlich also lange bevor es wieder nennenswerte Veranstaltungen geben wird.
Zweitens bin ich nicht so optimistisch, was die jeweilige Verhandlungsposition der Mieter anbelangt. Viele Tagungsstätten und gehobene Eventlocations (ein sehr großer Sektor) befinden sich häufig in den besten, und damit leider auch teuersten, Lagen der Stadt. Häufig sind das Locations, welche sich ohne Weiteres beispielsweise in Büroflächen umwandeln ließen. Ich weiß von mehreren Kunden, deren monatliche Gesamtmieten jeweils ohne Weiteres im 6-stelligen Bereich liegen - für jeweils etwa ein halbes Dutzend Locations. Für die Betreiber solcher Eventflächen sind meistens auch Lager- und andere Betriebsflächen (etwa Großküche für das Catering) in zentraler Lage wichtig, da die Anfahrtswege zu den ebenfalls zentral gelegenen Locations ansonsten schlicht zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würden. Auch für diese Flächen dürften sich recht einfach neue Interessenten finden lassen.

Viele Messegesellschaften lassen sich auch die Hallen von Investoren bauen und mieten diese dann zurück. Das ist sicherlich langfristig nicht immer die wirtschaftlichste Form der Finanzierung, aber ob der öffentlichen Trägerschaft der Gesellschaften meistens eine politische Entscheidung.

Ferner existieren selbstverständlich auch Immobilien im Eigentum diverser Betriebe bei denen Hypotheken und andere Grundschuldverhältnisse zu bedienen sind.

Eine Sonderstellung der Veranstaltungsbranche hinsichtlich der Position Immobilien und Mieten kann ich daher, zumindest in besonderem Umfang, nicht nachvollziehen. Vielmehr gelten hier die gleichen Spielregeln wie für die meisten anderen Teilnehmer des Marktes auch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diverse andere Kosten wie Transportlogistik, Versicherungen, Materialverbrauch, etc. fallen nur veranstaltungsbezogen an, als Dienstleister hat man auch keine laufenden Verpflichtungen gegenüber Zulieferern. Also wohin fließt das Geld eigentlich ab? Mir fällt bestenfalls noch der Unterhalt einer Webseite ein. Aber selbst der wäre dieser Tage optional.



Auch das ist in der Realität leider nicht ganz so einfach. Die Betriebe existieren ja weiter und müssen daher allen möglichen Zahlungsverpflichtungen nachkommen.

So ist zum Beispiel Veranstaltungstechnisches Equipment verhältnismäßig kostspielig. Das sind bei größeren Dienstleistern, derer es so einige gibt, nicht selten dreistellige Millionenbeträge welche dort derzeit in den Lagern verstauben ohne Geld zu verdienen. Vieles wird bei der Anschaffung daher finanziert und diese Kredite müssen selbstverständlich grundsätzlich weiter bedient werden. Abstoßen kann man solches Equipment derzeit ebenfalls nicht, da es aus naheliegenden Gründen keine Abnehmer dafür gibt. Zu allem Übel dürften die meisten Neuanschaffungen in Erwartung der anstehenden Saison dieses Jahr noch gerade vor Corona durch gewesen sein. 
Dieselben Mechanismen existieren beispielsweise für Bühnenbauer, Anbieter von Mietmöbeln oder Dekorateuren.

Dasselbe Feld kann auch als Beispiel herangezogen werden um zu beleuchten, dass auch hier sehr wohl Verpflichtungen gegenüber Zulieferern existieren. Da große Veranstaltungen nicht selten in wahre Materialschlachten ausarten, ich rede von teilweise hunderten Tonnen an Equipment alleine im Dach, sind Zumieten an der Tagesordnung. Wie in anderen Branchen gibt es auch hier Rahmenverträge mit bestimmten Lieferanten um kurzfristige Verfügbarkeiten zu gewährleisten, in denen Mindestumsätze festgeschrieben sind. Auch das können durchaus sechsstellige Beträge im Monat sein.

Gleiches gilt für Aufwendungen für Fahrzeugflotten, Konzessionen, Zertifizierungen, Lizenzen, Wartung und Instandhaltung, Verbandsbeiträge oder Versicherungen - diese Liste lässt sich beinahe endlos fortführen. Kurzum also Kosten, wie sie jedes andere Unternehmen in Deutschland ebenfalls hat. Einsparungen lassen sich bei einigen Positionen sicherlich temporär vornehmen, aber eine Sonderstellung der Branche, welche eine Reduzierung der Ausgaben auf 0 ermöglichen würde, kann ich auch hier nicht erkennen.

Auch wenn Events für die breite Masse gedanklich mit Freizeit und Spaß in Verbindung gebracht werden, handelt es sich in Wahrheit um ein Geschäft wie jedes Andere in dem knallhart kalkuliert wird, und in dem vermutlich mehrheitlich eher einstellige in Netto-Umsatzrenditen zu erzielen sind. Daher kann der Stillstand auch hier ebenso schnell existenzbedrohend werden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ******* für die Billiglöhner zwar, aber die hat es eh schon erwischt, und natürlich zwingt es viele Kleinstselbstständige trotzdem dazu, aufs Amt zu gehen, weil in der Branche Selbstausbeutung und 0 Rücklagen weit verbreitet sind. Aber das ist kein Fremdverschulden



Diese Einschätzung teile ich so nicht. Dass gerade bei der tatsächlichen Durchführung der Veranstaltungen eine hohe Zahl an Aushilfskräften beschäftigt wird ist richtig, allerdings geht es hierbei häufig vornehmlich um Tätigkeiten im Bereich der Eventgastronomie, Security und andere eher triviale Hilfstätigkeiten wie beispielsweise Saalbestuhlung. 
Zu behaupten alle Beschäftigten der über 100 Gewerke wären Billiglöhner oder Selbstausbeuter greift meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu kurz. Das sind mehrheitlich ganz normale Arbeiter, Fachkräfte, Meister, Kaufleute, Techniker, Betriebswirte, Ingenieure und weiß der Geier was, welche normale Einkommen erzielen. Die Vorstellung, diese Menschen seien alle selbstausbeuterische Träumer, denen es um Selbstverwirklichung geht, dürfte seit mindestens zwei Jahrzehnten überholt sein. Diese Beschreibung würde ich heutzutage nicht einmal mehr für die meisten Berufsmusiker durchgehen lassen.

All das lässt dabei immer noch die Zulieferindustrie (Technisches Equipment, Sonderbauten, Softwarelösungen...) außen vor. Auch hier gehören deutsche Unternehmen zu den Weltmarktführern und auch hier werden gerade vielleicht noch die letzten Aufträge aus Häusern in öffentlicher Trägerschaft, deren Etats vermutlich erst im nächsten Jahr deutlich zu leiden haben werden, abgearbeitet. Danach sieht es auch dort eher finster aus, von den Vertrieblern hört man von Auftragsrückgängen nahe der 100 Prozent.

Ich möchte mit diesen Ausführungen deutlich machen, dass es in keinster Weise nur um ein paar Clubs oder Festivals mit verschwitztem, betrunkenem Publikum geht - auch wenn diese selbstverständlich ebenfalls dazu gehören. Angesichts der zu erwartenden katastrophalen gesamtwirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen eines Kollapses der Veranstaltungsbranche finde das Reduzieren auf jene Art an Events allerdings unangebracht. Ich denke schlicht und ergreifend nicht, dass wir uns das leisten können. Seit in der Nacht von Montag  auf Dienstag eine großangelegte Aktion lief, um auf das drohende Aus aufmerksam zu machen, scheint man das in der Politik langsam auch zu begreifen. Es bleibt also insgesamt spannend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Auch wenn ich sie natürlich zerpflücken muss, wie es so meine Art ist 



RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Für die gesamte Branche wird von etwa 1,5 Millionen direkt Beschäftigten ausgegangen. Auch diese Zahl beinhaltet weder die Selbständigen noch berücksichtigt sie weitere Abhängigkeiten.
> ...
> Diese Zahlen kommen aus branchennahen Quellen und unterliegen daher eventuell einer möglichen Befangenheit, das tun Zahlen aus anderen Branchen jedoch ebenfalls. Um die Dimensionen aufzuzeigen, um die es geht, sollten sie jedoch belastbar genug sein.



Hmm. Da würden mich wirklich mal die Berechnungsgrundlagen interessieren. Von dem, was ich so aus dem Veranstaltungssegment mitbekommen habe (über bekannte, die dort Arbeit finden, als Teilnehmer an Veranstaltungen, etc.) hätte ich einen Anteil von mindestens 50, eher 75% Subunternehmern und nicht-sozialversicherungspflichtig Beschäftigten erwartet. Egal ob Messe(ab)bau, Security, Hostessen oder Bedienung beim Catering - Studentenjobs und Subunternehmer soweit das Auge reicht. Würde man das auf die 1,5 Millionen oben drauf rechnen, wäre man aber schon bei 6-7 Millionen. Nehme ich die genauso aufgeblähten Selbstangaben aus der Automobilbranche, der chemischen Industrie und dem Handwerk sowie die etwas besser erfassten aus dem Einzelhandel und der Gastronomie hinzu, bin ich jenseits von 100% der erwerbstätigen Bevölkerung, habe nur einen Bruchteil der nachweislich in Deutschland ausgeübten Berufe erfasst. Also entweder geht der Trend zum Fünftjob oder die Zahlen sind einfach nicht belastbar. 1500000 (was immer noch nur die Häfte des wäre, was man gemeinhin als "Millionen" bezeichnen würde und Rotkaeppchen hat damit eben nur die an ein breites Publikum gerichteten Etablissements gemeint) für Veranstaltungsbranche + direkt anhängende Hotels & Gastronmie & Co inklusive Selbstständiger hätte ich noch plausibel gefunden.



> Dass sind Zahlen, welche aus den unterschiedlichen Verbänden zu hören sind. Abschließend kann ich die genaue Zusammensetzung dieser Kosten sicherlich auch nicht benennen, da ich auch nicht behaupten kann über intimes Wissen über alle Gewerke zu verfügen. Bezüglich der Mieten teile ich diese Einschätzung allerdings lediglich eingeschränkt. Erstens ist die Zeit der Mietstundung demnächst vorbei, vermutlich also lange bevor es wieder nennenswerte Veranstaltungen geben wird.



Es wird aber über das "jetzt" gejammert und es wird diesbezüglich nicht die Forderung nach Verlängerung in den Vordergrund gestellt.



> Zweitens bin ich nicht so optimistisch, was die jeweilige Verhandlungsposition der Mieter anbelangt. Viele Tagungsstätten und gehobene Eventlocations (ein sehr großer Sektor) befinden sich häufig in den besten, und damit leider auch teuersten, Lagen der Stadt. Häufig sind das Locations, welche sich ohne Weiteres beispielsweise in Büroflächen umwandeln ließen. Ich weiß von mehreren Kunden, deren monatliche Gesamtmieten jeweils ohne Weiteres im 6-stelligen Bereich liegen - für jeweils etwa ein halbes Dutzend Locations. Für die Betreiber solcher Eventflächen sind meistens auch Lager- und andere Betriebsflächen (etwa Großküche für das Catering) in zentraler Lage wichtig, da die Anfahrtswege zu den ebenfalls zentral gelegenen Locations ansonsten schlicht zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würden. Auch für diese Flächen dürften sich recht einfach neue Interessenten finden lassen.



Meine Einschätzung bezog sich auf die Flächen, die auch jetzt benötigt werden. Also Lager- und Büroräume. Die eigentlichen Event-Räumlichkeiten sind ja typischerweise relativ leer und es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, diese anzumieten, wenn man sie auf absehbare Zeit nicht braucht. Das diese ratzfatz in Büros umgewandelt werden würden, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln, an Büroflächen herrscht selten so aktuer Mangel und eine gute Eventlocation hat andere Eigenschaften als eine gute Büroumgebung. Aber selbst wenn sie nach einem halben Jahr unwiederruflich weg sein sollten, weil jemand anders dafür mehr zahlt: Ist nicht genau das die normale Dynamik während sich ändernder Nachfragelagen? Und wäre es nicht umgekehrt genauso leicht, andere Flächen für Events herzurichten, wenn die Nachfrage wieder zurückschwingt? Ist ja nicht so, als würde man keine Feiern mehr veranstalten, nur weil ein ganz bestimmter Raum nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

Wo du allerdings recht hast: Zentrale Küchen. Da war mir bislang nicht bekannt, dass so etwas abseits von Messegeländen überhaupt existiert. Events, auf denen ich bislang war, haben das Catering durchgängig von der lokalen Gastronomie liefern lassen und nur das örtliche Personal selbt gestellt.



> Viele Messegesellschaften lassen sich auch die Hallen von Investoren bauen und mieten diese dann zurück. Das ist sicherlich langfristig nicht immer die wirtschaftlichste Form der Finanzierung, aber ob der öffentlichen Trägerschaft der Gesellschaften meistens eine politische Entscheidung.
> 
> Ferner existieren selbstverständlich auch Immobilien im Eigentum diverser Betriebe bei denen Hypotheken und andere Grundschuldverhältnisse zu bedienen sind.
> ...
> ...



Also da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Wer eine Firma auf Pump hochzieht, geht eben auf Risiko. Der hat es gemäß Marktlogik verdient, dass er aus dem Geschäft fliegt. Da habe ich kein Mitleid, sondern im Gegenteil eher mit denjenigen, die solche Glücksspieler aus dem Markt gedrängt wurden. Jedem Privatmensch wird angeraten, Reserven für mindestens 6, besser 12 Monate bereitzuhalten und eine hochvolatile Branche, die zusätzlich noch ausgeprägte Saisionlagen bewältigen muss, braucht entsprechend mehr.



> Auch wenn Events für die breite Masse gedanklich mit Freizeit und Spaß in Verbindung gebracht werden, handelt es sich in Wahrheit um ein Geschäft wie jedes Andere in dem knallhart kalkuliert wird, und in dem vermutlich mehrheitlich eher einstellige in Netto-Umsatzrenditen zu erzielen sind. Daher kann der Stillstand auch hier ebenso schnell existenzbedrohend werden.



Das ein hartes Geschäft ist, streite ich nicht ab, im Gegenteil ich habe selbst geschrieben, dass Selbstausbeutung mit 0 Rücklagen gerade am unteren Ende sehr weit verbreitet ist. Aber das fällt für mich in den gleichen Bereich wie professionelle Ponystreichler und Vogelzähler: Wer eine Tätigkeit ausübt, bei der die Beliebtheit die Nachfrage soweit übersteigt, dass die Mehrheit für ±0 arbeitet, der hat keinen Job, sondern ein Hobby. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass Betriebe, die schon in normalen Zeiten kurz vor dem Konkurs standen, jetzt von der Allgemeinheit durchgefüttert werden. So bedrohlich, wie die Lage geschildert wird, wären viele Unternehmen wohl auch schon von der Pleite bedroht gewesen, wenn wegen Angst vor Terrorismus mal ein Sommer die Besucherzahlen auf <50% zurückgegangen wären, wenn der nächste Trend ausnahmsweise keine besondere Infrastruktur in der Innenstadt erfordert, sondern die Leute in die Natur zieht oder wenn nach der IT-Industrie (Cebit) noch ein paar weitere internationale Branchen feststellen, dass Europa weniger als 10% des Marktes ausmacht und man sich lieber in Asien treffen sollte. Sorry, aber: Solche Umschwünge sind normales Geschäftsrisiko.



> Diese Einschätzung teile ich so nicht. Dass gerade bei der tatsächlichen Durchführung der Veranstaltungen eine hohe Zahl an Aushilfskräften beschäftigt wird ist richtig, allerdings geht es hierbei häufig vornehmlich um Tätigkeiten im Bereich der Eventgastronomie, Security und andere eher triviale Hilfstätigkeiten wie beispielsweise Saalbestuhlung.
> Zu behaupten alle Beschäftigten der über 100 Gewerke wären Billiglöhner oder Selbstausbeuter greift meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu kurz. Das sind mehrheitlich ganz normale Arbeiter, Fachkräfte, Meister, Kaufleute, Techniker, Betriebswirte, Ingenieure und weiß der Geier was, welche normale Einkommen erzielen.



Einerseits schreibst du selbst von vielen Aushilfskräften (wobei es vollkommen egal ist, ob der Tätigkeiten trivial oder hochanspruchsvoll sind, wenn wir über Beschäftigungszahlen reden), andereseits von mehrheitlich ganz normal angestellten. Irgendwie ein Widerspruch, aber auch egal, denn wie in allen anderen gilt auch: Nicht benötigte Arbeitskräfte sind schon auf Staatskosten in Kurzarbeit. Das ist eine der wenigen Maßnahmen, die ich auch ausdrücklich für richtig halte. Deren Lohnzahlungen können also kein Unternehmen in den Abgrund reißen, weil sie bis auf weiteres gar nicht anfallen.



> All das lässt dabei immer noch die Zulieferindustrie (Technisches Equipment, Sonderbauten, Softwarelösungen...) außen vor. Auch hier gehören deutsche Unternehmen zu den Weltmarktführern und auch hier werden gerade vielleicht noch die letzten Aufträge aus Häusern in öffentlicher Trägerschaft, deren Etats vermutlich erst im nächsten Jahr deutlich zu leiden haben werden, abgearbeitet. Danach sieht es auch dort eher finster aus, von den Vertrieblern hört man von Auftragsrückgängen nahe der 100 Prozent.



"Weltmarkt"führer sollten per Definition nicht übermäßig hart von den hier lauthals kritisierten deutschen Corona-Maßnahmen betroffen sein, weil die nur für 1-2% des Weltmarktes gelten. Ob es im Rahmen der allgemeinen Rezession volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, eine Branche über einen temporären Marktzusammenbruch hinweg zu helfen und was dafür über die jetzigen Maßnahmen hinaus nötig wäre, bliebe zu prüfen. Aber hier im Thread dreht sich die von Cryon1c entfachte Diskussion ja darum, dass schnellstmöglich Discos bis über die Kapazitätsgrenzen vollgestopft und Festivals mit tausenden Teilnehmern erlaubt werden sollen. Da sehe ich keine Verknüpfung zu den von dir vorgebrachten, berechtigten Punkten, sondern eben die von mir geschilderte Möglichkeit des Einfrierens bisheriger Aktivitäten, wenn insgesamt solide gewirtschaftet wurde.

Für den Bereich Fachbesuchermessen/-Tagungen, auf den du dich zu konzentrieren scheinst, stellt sich umgekehrt die Frage, ob diese nicht zeitnah tatsächlich wieder erlaubt werden könnten? Normalerweise geht es auf diesen relativ gesittet zu und die Änderungen, die für eine Einhaltung der Abstandsregeln nötig wären, sind überschaubar. Eine Tracing-App sollte man vielleicht noch voraussetzen und dann ließe sich da in meinen Augen durchaus wieder drüber reden.

Fraglich ist nur, ob überhaupt die Nachfrage da ist. Bei uns wurden selbst Treffen innerhalb Deutschlands bis auf weiteres abgesagt, teilweise sogar innerhalb der gleichen Stadt. Damit wären wir dann wieder bei dem Punkt "was würde es kosten, die Branche durchzufüttern, bis sie wieder gebraucht wird" vs. "was würde es kosten, einen vergleichbaren Arbeitsmarkt in Tätigkeitsfeldern zu schaffen, mit denen man etwas anfangen kann". Ist ja nicht so als hätten wir keine lange Liste von "Zukunfts"-Technologien um die sich nicht mal jemand kümmern müsste.


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Auch wenn ich sie natürlich zerpflücken muss, wie es so meine Art ist


Kein Thema. Solange ich es dir gleichtun darf sind wir cool 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Da würden mich wirklich mal die Berechnungsgrundlagen interessieren. Von dem, was ich so aus dem Veranstaltungssegment mitbekommen habe (über bekannte, die dort Arbeit finden, als Teilnehmer an Veranstaltungen, etc.) hätte ich einen Anteil von mindestens 50, eher 75% Subunternehmern und nicht-sozialversicherungspflichtig Beschäftigten erwartet. Egal ob Messe(ab)bau, Security, Hostessen oder Bedienung beim Catering - Studentenjobs und Subunternehmer soweit das Auge reicht.



Dann waren deine Erwartungen eben falsch. Sowas passiert und das ist auch nicht schlimm.
Du übersiehst bei deinen Ausführungen, dass du eine Vielzahl der an einer Veranstaltung beteiligten Personen auf der Veranstaltung selber oder auch nur in deren Umfeld überhaupt nicht zu Gesicht bekommen wirst. Beispielsweise muss die ganze Geschichte auch geplant und verkauft werden. Hierzu müssen Konzepte und Kalkulationen erstellt, elektrotechnische und statische Berechnungen durchgeführt und eine Vielzahl weiterer Fachplanerischer Aspekte bearbeitet werden. Personal und Material (ich erwähnte bereits die möglichen Dimensionen) müssen disponiert werden, es muss sich um Ausschreibungen beworben werden, eigene Teilprojekte müssen ausgeschrieben werden, Kundenkommunikation muss gewährleistet sein und vielleicht wären auch eine Buchhaltung sowie Lohnbuchhaltung und Personalabteilung gelegentlich recht praktisch. Diese Auflistung ist keineswegs erschöpfend.
Das funktioniert im Prinzip also wie in jedem anderen Gewerbe auch, warum sollte dies auch nicht so sein? Lediglich die Berufsbezeichnungen lauten an manchen Stellen halt anders. Ich habe keine Ahnung in welcher Branche du selbst arbeitest, in der das großartig anders Abläuft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einerseits schreibst du selbst von vielen Aushilfskräften (wobei es vollkommen egal ist, ob der Tätigkeiten trivial oder hochanspruchsvoll sind, wenn wir über Beschäftigungszahlen reden), andereseits von mehrheitlich ganz normal angestellten. Irgendwie ein Widerspruch, aber auch egal, denn wie in allen anderen gilt auch: Nicht benötigte Arbeitskräfte sind schon auf Staatskosten in Kurzarbeit.



Aushilfskräfte sind allerdings genau das: Geringfügig Beschäftigte. Die sind derzeit auch nicht in Kurzarbeit, sondern jetzt entweder in anderen Branchen geringfügig beschäftigt oder eben nun beispielsweise vollständig von Transferleistungen abhängig. Diese Leute sind nicht in den Branchenzahlen zu den sozialversicherungspflichtigen Beschäftigten enthalten. Es mögen zwar viele sein, aber wie viele kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Aushilfskräfte sind aber im Zuge der Krisenbewältigung allerdings Branchenübergreifend momentan auch nicht unbedingt im Fokus der Maßnahmen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Einschätzung bezog sich auf die Flächen, die auch jetzt benötigt werden. Also Lager- und Büroräume. Die eigentlichen Event-Räumlichkeiten sind ja typischerweise relativ leer und es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, diese anzumieten, wenn man sie auf absehbare Zeit nicht braucht. Das diese ratzfatz in Büros umgewandelt werden würden, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln, an Büroflächen herrscht selten so aktuer Mangel und eine gute Eventlocation hat andere Eigenschaften als eine gute Büroumgebung. Aber selbst wenn sie nach einem halben Jahr unwiederruflich weg sein sollten, weil jemand anders dafür mehr zahlt: Ist nicht genau das die normale Dynamik während sich ändernder Nachfragelagen? Und wäre es nicht umgekehrt genauso leicht, andere Flächen für Events herzurichten, wenn die Nachfrage wieder zurückschwingt?



Eventflächen jetzt aufzugeben kommt für die betreibenden Unternehmen allerdings einer Aufgabe des Betriebs gleich. Das kann man natürlich machen, aber das ist dann eben auch keine Einsparungsmaßnahme mehr. 
Mietverträge für Gewerbeflächen werden in der Regel über eine vertraglich festgelegte Laufzeit, häufig 10 Jahre, abgeschlossen. Das kurzfristige Beenden dieser Mietverhältnisse ist häufig schon deshalb nicht so einfach möglich. Ferner sind die Flächen, um sie überhaupt als Veranstaltungsflächen nutzbar zu machen (Stichwort VStättVo), in der Regel aufwendig umgebaut, und müssen bei der Beendigung des Mietverhältnisses wieder in den Ursprungszustand versetzt werden. Kurzfristig funktioniert das also auch daher eher nicht, um von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Ob Eventflächen tatsächlich zu Büroflächen werden oder anderer gewerblicher Nutzung zugeführt werden ist unerheblich. Ich wollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass derartige Flächen am Markt sehr wohl gefragt sind und sich in entsprechenden Preislichen Lagen befinden.
Abgesehen davon habe ich persönlich regelmäßig mit Locations zu tun, welche sich tatsächlich in Penthouse Lage ansonsten als reinen Bürogebäuden genutzter Immobilien zu tun. Völlig abwegig ist der Gedanke also auch wieder nicht 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo du allerdings recht hast: Zentrale Küchen. Da war mir bislang nicht bekannt, dass so etwas abseits von Messegeländen überhaupt existiert. Events, auf denen ich bislang war, haben das Catering durchgängig von der lokalen Gastronomie liefern lassen und nur das örtliche Personal selbt gestellt.



Womit dann auch dieses Standbein des lokalen Gastronomiebetriebes, nämlich Eventgastronomie, zumindest dem erweiterten Kreis der Veranstaltungswirtschaft zuzurechnen wäre.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Wer eine Firma auf Pump hochzieht, geht eben auf Risiko. Der hat es gemäß Marktlogik verdient, dass er aus dem Geschäft fliegt. Da habe ich kein Mitleid, sondern im Gegenteil eher mit denjenigen, die solche Glücksspieler aus dem Markt gedrängt wurden. Jedem Privatmensch wird angeraten, Reserven für mindestens 6, besser 12 Monate bereitzuhalten und eine hochvolatile Branche, die zusätzlich noch ausgeprägte Saisionlagen bewältigen muss, braucht entsprechend mehr.



Das mag deine persönliche Meinung sein, aber meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wiederrum scheint dein Idealbild des Unternehmertums dann entweder in der Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts stehen geblieben zu sein, oder aber es war schon immer Fantasie. In der Realität wird so gut wie jedes größere Unternehmen sich regelmäßig Fremdkapitals für Investitionen bedienen, und das ist Grundsätzlich auch völlig gesund solange es sich um einen Wertschöpfenden Einsatz handelt. Ich sprach hier weder von Überschuldung noch Zockerei. Ein ungesundes Unternehmen hätte diese Kreditlinien auch überhaupt nicht eingeräumt bekommen - Wirecard ähnliche Fälle vielleicht einmal ausgenommen. Mir ist klar, dass viele Menschen derartige Argumente immer wieder anführen, aber das ändert nichts an Betriebswirtschaftlichen Grundlagen. 
Wie lange nun die Reserven tatsächlich reichen, wird je nach Unternehmen höchst unterschiedlich aussehen. Fakt ist, dass wir uns deiner unteren genannten Grenze von 6 Monaten mit großen Schritten nähern, und diese für weite Teile der Branche wohl deutlich überschritten werden wird. Das allein ist der besorgniserregende Umstand.
Ansonsten würde ich die Branche auch nicht als volatiler als Andere sehen. Saisonale Schwankungen sind auch sonst weit verbreitet, dem Veranstaltungsmarkt entsprechende Umsatzrenditen ebenfalls.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ein hartes Geschäft ist, streite ich nicht ab, im Gegenteil ich habe selbst geschrieben, dass Selbstausbeutung mit 0 Rücklagen gerade am unteren Ende sehr weit verbreitet ist. Aber das fällt für mich in den gleichen Bereich wie professionelle Ponystreichler und Vogelzähler: Wer eine Tätigkeit ausübt, bei der die Beliebtheit die Nachfrage soweit übersteigt, dass die Mehrheit für ±0 arbeitet, der hat keinen Job, sondern ein Hobby. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass Betriebe, die schon in normalen Zeiten kurz vor dem Konkurs standen, jetzt von der Allgemeinheit durchgefüttert werden.



Jedes ernsthafte Geschäft ist ein hartes Geschäft, das hat aber weder mit Selbstausbeutung, noch mit kurz vor dem Konkurs stehen etwas zu tun. Dass am unteren Ende Menschen ohne Rücklagen existieren mag den Tatsachen entsprechen, auch das wirst du vermutlich nahezu überall finden, allerdings geht es um diese hier auch nicht. Die befinden sich gegenwärtig nämlich bereits in der Obhut des Jobcenters und werden somit bereits auch "von der Allgemeinheit durchgefüttert", wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass das für Millionen Kurzarbeiter gegenwärtig ebenso zutrifft. Dafür sind diese Systeme aber nun mal auch vorhanden, und ich für meinen Teil bin froh in einem Land zu leben, in dem Soziale Sicherungsnetze Existieren. 

Eine besondere Beliebtheit der Branche ist wohl auch eher den Positionen auf den Bühnen dieser Welt vorbehalten. Wie gut das für die meisten Anwärter ausgeht, wissen wir alle. In weiten Teilen der Branche herrschte zuletzt eine starke Nachfrage nach fähigem Personal – Ich habe in der kurzen normalen Zeit dieses Jahr nicht nur ein ernsthaftes Angebot bekommen, anderen ging es ähnlich. 
Es mag sein, dass sich gelegentlich Menschen mit falschen Vorstellungen ins "Showbusiness" verirren, die sind meist aber auch entweder relativ schnell wieder draußen, häufig noch als Azubis, oder werden halt tatsächlich Hobby-DJs. Und auch das ist Okay.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So bedrohlich, wie die Lage geschildert wird, wären viele Unternehmen wohl auch schon von der Pleite bedroht gewesen, wenn wegen Angst vor Terrorismus mal ein Sommer die Besucherzahlen auf <50% zurückgegangen wären, wenn der nächste Trend ausnahmsweise keine besondere Infrastruktur in der Innenstadt erfordert, sondern die Leute in die Natur zieht oder wenn nach der IT-Industrie (Cebit) noch ein paar weitere internationale Branchen feststellen, dass Europa weniger als 10% des Marktes ausmacht und man sich lieber in Asien treffen sollte. Sorry, aber: Solche Umschwünge sind normales Geschäftsrisiko.



Diese Analyse greift entschieden zu kurz. Angst vor Terrorismus herrscht bereits seit Jahren und hat selbst direkt nach zahlreichen traurigen Ereignissen bei Veranstaltungen in mehreren europäischen Ländern zu keinem merklichen Besucherrückgang geführt. Angesichts dieser Tatsache bräuchte es quasi ein terroristisches Flächenbombardement um auf die von dir genannten Rückgänge zu kommen. Womit wir uns allerdings wieder in einer vergleichbaren Ausnahmesituation wie gegenwärtig befänden, welche unseren marktökonomischen Regeln ebenso an ihre Grenzen brächte.
Gesellschaftliche Veränderung ist ein laufender Prozess, dem sich unsere gesamte Wirtschaft ausgesetzt sieht. Normalerweise besteht die Herausforderung für alle Marktteilnehmer darin, hierauf zu reagieren, beziehungsweise im besten Fall an der Spitze dieser Veränderungen mitzumischen. Normalerweise gibt es hier allerdings auch die Möglichkeit zu handeln. In dem aktuellen Stillstand, welcher sich aus gerechtfertigten Verordnungen des Gesetzgebers zur Eindämmung einer Jahrhundertpandemie begründet, vermag ich diesen Prozess allerdings nicht so recht wiederzuerkennen.
Ansonsten bin ich mir recht sicher, dass, bezogen auf deine Ausführungen zur Messelandschaft, sowohl die ausstellenden Unternehmen als auch die ausrichtenden Messegesellschaften recht genau über die Reichweiten der jeweiligen Veranstaltungen Bescheid wissen dürften. Mögliche Veränderungen dieser Verhältnisse sind selbstverständlich dem normalen unternehmerischem Risiko zuzuordnen, diese Einschätzung teile ich durchaus, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher dass bis vor einigen Monaten Irgendjemand den monatelangen, behördlich verordneten Stillstand ganzer Wirtschaftszweige dazugezählt hätte.
Es spielt meiner Meinung nach auch keine große Rolle, wessen Risiko es gewesen wäre, denn der wirtschaftliche Fallout des Lockdowns wird auf jeden Fall, zumindest vorerst, vergesellschaftet werden. Der Spielball liegt nun bei der Politik zu entscheiden, in welcher Form das stattfinden wird. Die Möglichkeiten reichen von der Schaffung von Maßnahmen um das Konsumverhalten anzuregen, über das Auffangen von Menschen die Ihren Arbeitsplatz verloren haben bis hin zur Stabilisierung einzelner Wirtschaftszweige oder sogar Unternehmen. Bisher zeichnet sich ein Mix aus allen genannten ab, wobei auch diese Auflistung nicht erschöpfend ist. Im Bezug auf die Veranstaltungswirtschaft ist dieser politische Entscheidungsprozess jedoch gerade am Anlaufen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Weltmarkt"führer sollten per Definition nicht übermäßig hart von den hier lauthals kritisierten deutschen Corona-Maßnahmen betroffen sein, weil die nur für 1-2% des Weltmarktes gelten.



Ich weiß nicht, woran du dich hier orientierst, aber der Weltmarkt für Kongresse und Konferenzen wird sich sicherlich aus anderen Teilnehmern zusammensetzen als beispielsweise der Weltmarkt für Eisenschrott. Warum man jedoch von sehr realen Maßnahmen nicht betroffen sein sollte, nur weil man Marktführer ist, erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht. 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ein für alle Mal klarstellen, dass eigentlich niemand aus der Branche, mich eingeschlossen, die beschlossenen Maßnahmen grundsätzlich kritisiert. Warum auch, wir sind schließlich keine Mediziner. Kritisiert wird lediglich, dass es bislang keinerlei Dialog mit der Branche gab um über die Auswirkungen dieser Maßnahmen zu diskutieren. Angesichts der äußerst misslichen Lage der Branche, wird man doch wohl behaupten dürfen, bisher sehr entspannt damit umgegangen zu sein. 
Ich darf an dieser Stelle vielleicht einmal daran erinnern, dass einige Landwirte auf dem Höhepunkt des Pandemieverlaufs in Deutschland so lange Druck gemacht haben, bis sie ihre osteuropäischen Billigkräfte zum Spargelstechen einfliegen durften. Auch dort ging es weniger um die Grundversorgung der Bevölkerung, als vielmehr die Sorge vor Umsatzeinbußen, sollte das erntereife Luxusgemüse nicht zeitig aus dem Acker kommen. Ich möchte das an dieser Stelle auch gar nicht verurteilen, auch Landwirte müssen Geld verdienen, sondern lediglich diesen Vorgang als das Meisterstück der Lobbyarbeit präsentieren, welches der Veranstaltungswirtschaft bisher noch nicht gelungen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob es im Rahmen der allgemeinen Rezession volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, eine Branche über einen temporären Marktzusammenbruch hinweg zu helfen und was dafür über die jetzigen Maßnahmen hinaus nötig wäre, bliebe zu prüfen.


Und genau das soll gerne passieren, nur fehlt der hierzu notwendige Branchendialog bislang. Daher ist die Branche derzeit um Aufklärung bemüht, weshalb auch ich mich berufen fühle an dieser Stelle ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber hier im Thread dreht sich die von Cryon1c entfachte Diskussion ja darum, dass schnellstmöglich Discos bis über die Kapazitätsgrenzen vollgestopft und Festivals mit tausenden Teilnehmern erlaubt werden sollen.


Ist das wirklich eine Diskussion, die es wert ist, geführt zu werden? Ich kann mich derzeit ausnahmsweise zwar nicht unbedingt über Zeitmangel beschweren, aber dazu wäre mir selbst meine Zeit zu schade. Sie muss auch überhaupt nicht geführt werden, da auf diesem Gebiet schon lange Tatsachen geschaffen sind. Veranstaltungen dieser Größenordnungen haben derart lange Vorlaufzeiten, dass eher warmer Schnee nach oben fällt bevor wir dieses Jahr noch große Festivals und andere Veranstaltungen mit Festcharakter zu sehen bekommen. Selbst wenn sie ab morgen wieder erlaubt würden. Eventuell wird es vorsichtige erste Gehversuche geben, mit denen beispielsweise die Hygienekonzepte getestet werden können. Das wird allerdings alles eher experimentellen Charakter haben. Für Sportveranstaltungen gilt das allerdings ausdrücklich nicht, da sind derzeit einige Dinge in der Vorbereitung. Ob das jetzt vernünftig ist sei einmal dahingestellt...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für den Bereich Fachbesuchermessen/-Tagungen, auf den du dich zu konzentrieren scheinst, stellt sich umgekehrt die Frage, ob diese nicht zeitnah tatsächlich wieder erlaubt werden könnten?


Das ist in der Tat der Fall, und erste Veranstaltungen (oder eher die Letzen die noch nicht abgesagt oder ins nächste Jahr geschoben wurden) haben bereits Genehmigungen der zuständigen Gesundheitsämter erhalten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fraglich ist nur, ob überhaupt die Nachfrage da ist. Bei uns wurden selbst Treffen innerhalb Deutschlands bis auf weiteres abgesagt, teilweise sogar innerhalb der gleichen Stadt.



Das hast du gut erkannt, und das kann momentan tatsächlich noch niemand wirklich abschätzen. Als sicher kann lediglich gelten, dass das Interesse größer 0 ist, aber mit deutlichen Rückgängen ist in jedem Fall zu rechnen. Das wirtschaftliche Risiko bei einem kurzfristigen Ausfall aufgrund eines erneuten Lockdowns, entweder am eigenen- oder halt am Messestandort, ist nicht unerheblich.



> Was kassiert die Kölnmesse denn IM MOMENT pro m² Messeboden? Wenn ich mich nicht irre exakt 0 € und jedes Veranstaltungskonzept, was diesen Wert überbieten kann, wäre somit für die Messe lohnenswert. Im Gegensatz zu Dienstleistern, deren Unkosten stark mit den geleisteten Diensten skalieren, hat man als Immobilienvermieter nämlich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten, seine Ausgaben zu senken und kann nicht einfach ein paar Monate 0-Bilanzen schieben.


Allerdings ist die Koelnmesse nicht nur Immobilien Verwerter, sondern eben der Erbringer aller für die Aussteller anfallenden Dienstleistungen. Realisiert werden diese zwar von Partnerunternehmen in den jeweiligen Gewerken, mit denen hier jeweils Exklusivverträgen bestehen (manchmal nur für Teile des Geländes), bezahlen muss sie aber trotzdem Jemand. Das Leistungsspektrum umfasst unter anderem die Herstellung der Energieversorgung, Trinkwasserversorgung zzgl. Entsorgung des Abwassers, Einbau der Brandschutztechnik in den durch den Kunden erbauten Messestand (nötig bei mehrstöckigen Aufbauten), Anschluss an das Breitbandnetz, Logistische Dienstleistungen aller Art (ich habe schon 100t Kräne in Messehallen gesehen – mehrmals pro Jahr), Herstellung der Deckenabhängungen, wahlweise Aufbau des gesamten Rigs inklusive sämtlicher Veranstaltungstechnischer Einrichtungen sowie der Müllentsorgung.  Wenn das alles berechnet ist, steht da noch lange kein Messestand, eigenes Personal ist auch noch nicht vor Ort, aber an den Preis für den nackten m² Ausstellungsfläche denkt da schon lange niemand mehr 
Ich komme übrigens nicht aus Köln, aber das Prinzip ist überall gleich.
Es kann auch gut sein, dass die Flächen derzeit noch für die Errichtung von Feldkrankenhäusern reserviert sind. Aus einer anderen Großstadt weiß ich beispielsweise, dass man die dort errichteten Kapazitäten weiter ausbauen will, entsprechende Ausschreibungen machen gerade die Runde. Eventuell ist das sinnvoller, als jetzt eine leere Gamescom auszurichten. Auch wenn ich es ebenfalls cool fände…



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit wären wir dann wieder bei dem Punkt "was würde es kosten, die Branche durchzufüttern, bis sie wieder gebraucht wird" vs. "was würde es kosten, einen vergleichbaren Arbeitsmarkt in Tätigkeitsfeldern zu schaffen, mit denen man etwas anfangen kann". Ist ja nicht so als hätten wir keine lange Liste von "Zukunfts"-Technologien um die sich nicht mal jemand kümmern müsste.


Das ist eine Frage mit der nicht wir, sondern die Politik sich beschäftigen muss und das möglichst schnell, denn sonst wird ihr diese Entscheidung sehr wahrscheinlich abgenommen werden. Ich weiß wofür ich bin, aber das liegt möglicherweise auch nur daran, dass der Gedanke, Zukunftstechnologien in die Hände von Agenturmitarbeitern zu legen, mir einen kalten Schauer den Rücken runter treibt 

Die Realität ist leider häufig enttäuschend komplex, weshalb ich stets versuche, mir nicht anderer Leute Köpfe zu zerbrechen und mir hinsichtlich mir unbekannter Sachverhalte keine abschließenden Meinungen zu bilden. Sicherlich nicht immer mit Erfolg. Alles kann diskutiert werden, aber bitte sachbezogen. Nach großen ideologischen Auseinandersetzungen dürstet es mir nicht, vor allem nicht, wenn es um Menschenleben geht. Das halte ich für deutlich zu makaber für ein PC-Hardware Forum. Ich möchte hier nur Einblicke bieten, die ich für nicht völlig irrelevant hielt.

Die Veranstaltungsbranche ist auch nichts Besonderes, sondern ein ganz normaler Teil der deutschen Wirtschaft. Die einzige Besonderheit, die ihr derzeit zum Verhängnis wird, ist dass sie als eine der Ersten in den Lockdown ging, und als eine der letzten wieder herauskommen wird. First in - last out. Jede andere Branche wäre an ihrer Stelle jetzt in der selben Schieflage.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

Irgendwie tut sich dort  nichts. Aber cyron1c könnte doch drüben abfeiern. 

Coronavirus: Neuinfektionen in den USA erreichen Tageshoechstwert seit April - DER SPIEGEL


-------
Offtopic:
Was treiben unsere "Leistungsträger " und einige User meinten ja das wären die einzig wahren. (Derjenige tummelt sich hier gerne rum)


Wirecard-Aktien stuerzen nach Insolvenzantrag um 80 Prozent ab - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Ich lasse mal einfach wieder was hier:
ttt - titel, thesen, temperamente: Das langsame Sterben der Clubs | ARD Mediathek

Kurzes Video über die aktuelle Situation was die Kultur angeht - eben aus der anderen Ecke die nichts mit Messen und Tagungen zu tun hat. Die man aber nicht ignorieren darf.
Hoffentlich können wir bald das alles wieder normal genießen, Schulter an Schulter, ohne Maulkorb, Spuckschutz und 5 Bierkästen Abstand zueinander.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich lasse mal einfach wieder was hier:
> ttt - titel, thesen, temperamente: Das langsame Sterben der Clubs | ARD Mediathek
> 
> Kurzes Video über die aktuelle Situation was die Kultur angeht - eben aus der anderen Ecke die nichts mit Messen und Tagungen zu tun hat. Die man aber nicht ignorieren darf.
> Hoffentlich können wir bald das alles wieder normal genießen, Schulter an Schulter, ohne Maulkorb, Spuckschutz und 5 Bierkästen Abstand zueinander.



Öffentlich rechtliche Medien? Gibts ja nicht.


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2020)

... Du willst also einen Normalbetrieb mit Hygienekonzept, aber ohne Abstand und Maske. Wie wuerde denn Dein Hygienekonzept aussehen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... Du willst also einen Normalbetrieb mit Hygienekonzept, aber ohne Abstand und Maske. Wie wuerde denn Dein Hygienekonzept aussehen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.



Gar keine, sollen die Leute im Krankenhaus bei einem Ausbruch  damit fertig werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... Du willst also einen Normalbetrieb mit Hygienekonzept, aber ohne Abstand und Maske. Wie wuerde denn Dein Hygienekonzept aussehen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.



Sowas geht nicht, ist so "Wasch' mich aber mach mich' nicht nass"


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

Corona in Brasilien: Gericht ordnet Maskenpflicht fuer Praesident Bolsonaro an | Politik


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... Du willst also einen Normalbetrieb mit Hygienekonzept, aber ohne Abstand und Maske. Wie wuerde denn Dein Hygienekonzept aussehen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.



Vielleicht benimmt sich SARS-COV-2 ja anständig, wenn es gratis Eintritt bekommt und Getränke aufs Haus?



Obwohl, das hat es ja sowieso schon und verhält sich trotzdem wie das kleine Mistvirus, das es nun einmal ist.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona in Brasilien: Gericht ordnet Maskenpflicht fuer Praesident Bolsonaro an | Politik



Ist die Frage, ob er sich dran hält.


Edit:
Virologin zu Corona-Massnahmen: "Jetzt nicht locker lassen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öffentlich rechtliche Medien? Gibts ja nicht.



Na vll zieht das ja mal etwas mehr als irgendwelche Facebookposts von Leuten die den Abgrund hinunter sehen und keinen Boden sehen können. Weil ihre Branche von der Regierung praktisch umgebracht wird. Und das einfach weil sie keine dicke Lobby hat die mit den Politikern ins Bett geht.



JePe schrieb:


> ... Du willst also einen Normalbetrieb mit Hygienekonzept, aber ohne Abstand und Maske. Wie wuerde denn Dein Hygienekonzept aussehen? Ernst gemeinte Frage.




Massive Tests der Bevölkerung (siehe Luxemburg), Temperaturmessungen bei der Security (IR-Thermometer vor der Stirn für 20sek würden viele Clubgänger über sich ergehen lassen für eine vernünftige Nacht danach..), mehr Desinfektionsmittel (die sind in Nachtclubs selten bis nicht vorhanden, es ist einfacher an Kondome zu kommen als sich da die Hände zu desinfizieren). Deutlich bessere Lüftung/Klimaanlagen mit HEPA-Filtern (das würde auch NACH Corona für eine wesentliche Verbesserung der Luftqualität in den Locations sorgen - in vielen Clubs herrscht bei warmen Wetter normalerweise eine Atmosphäre wie in einem klingonischen Swingerclub!). Und Daten angeben - Email und Telefonnummer, keine weiteren Daten (damit es nicht verfolgbar wird und bei Datenmissbrauch keine massiven Folgen zu befürchten sind - weil Email und Telefon leichter ersetzbar sind als Namensänderungen und Umzüge). 

Im Tourismusbereich sind diese Regeln (in schärferer Form) ja bereits umgesetzt bzw. werden ab dem 1.7 umgesetzt. Warum nicht auch in anderen Bereichen wo Leute nun mal nicht auf Abstand gehen sollen?

Noch mal, das Virus ist da, wir müssen mit dem Virus leben. Genau so wie wir mit Autounfällen, Grippeviren, rutschigen Fliesen und anderen Gefahrenquellen leben. Vernünftige Vorschriften und Regeln die dabei helfen ohne die Wirtschaftlichkeit zu ruinieren wären ja auch mal möglich - aber die gesamte Branche ist darauf ausgelegt, eine Vollbelegung der Location zu haben - da sind X Leute auf 3m² und nicht eine Person..


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Maskenpflicht ist aber deutlich einfacher und kostengünstiger umzusetzen. 
Desinfektionsmittel oder zumindest Seife sollte aber wirklich auf jedem öffentlich WC vorhanden sein.

Luxemburg hat nur rund 600.000 Einwohner und damit ähnlich viele wie Leipzig allein.
Flächendeckende Testung von 82 Millionen Deutschen ist nicht machbar.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht ist aber deutlich einfacher und kostengünstiger umzusetzen.
> Desinfektionsmittel oder zumindest Seife sollte aber wirklich auf jedem öffentlich WC vorhanden sein.
> 
> Luxemburg hat nur rund 600.000 Einwohner und damit ähnlich viele wie Leipzig allein.



Ja die Einwohnerzahl kenne ich. Das kann hier auch etwas dauern, aber überall kostenpflichtige Teststationen einrichten (natürlich nicht kostenlos testen) wären mal ein Anfang. Würde ich fliegen wollen, müsste ich z.B. einen negativen Test dabei haben (gut, vor Ort kannste das auch machen, aber es macht SINN das VOR dem Abflug zu machen damit man nichts mitschleppt) und der würde mich um die 150€ kosten. 
Ich würde für wesentlich mehr Lebensqualität das Geld ausgeben, ohne überhaupt nachzufragen. 

Und Maskenpflicht kann ja noch gehen aber Abstand geht im Club nicht - da arbeitet man ins Minus, noch härter als einfach zumachen.
Überleg mal, im ÖPNV gilt der Mindestabstand nicht, es wird so viel reingestopft wie die Kapazität vom Fahrzeug halt zulässt. Maske ja, Abstand nein. Warum zum Geier nicht im Nachtclub genau so? Gerade in kleineren Locations die 150-300 Leute fassen ist das wesentlich ungefährlicher als sich in der Straßenbahn zu bewegen die locker 500-600 Leute auf einer Strecke durchzieht?

Desinfektionsmittel in Clubs sind extrem selten. Seife ist natürlich da, aber sich vernünftig Hände waschen etc. im Club macht kaum wer - deswegen Desinfektionsmittel, das ist wesentlich zuverlässiger. Mittlerweile haben wir auch genug von dem Zeug, es ist nicht ausverkauft.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Massive Tests der Bevölkerung (siehe Luxemburg),



Du weißt aber schon, dass Luxemburg weniger Einwohner als Düsseldorf und nur ein paar Einwohner mehr als Leipzig hat, oder?



> Temperaturmessungen bei der Security (IR-Thermometer vor der Stirn für 20sek würden viele Clubgänger über sich ergehen lassen für eine vernünftige Nacht danach..),



Komplett unerheblich, weil die Temperatur nur bei (und nicht einmal bei allen) Erkrankten steigt und man auch ohne Erkrankung ansteckend ist.



> mehr Desinfektionsmittel (die sind in Nachtclubs selten bis nicht vorhanden, es ist einfacher an Kondome zu kommen als sich da die Hände zu desinfizieren).



In vielen Nachtclubs benutzen die Leute noch nicht einmal Seife, wenn sie sich überhaupt die Hände waschen. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass nennenswert viele Clubgäste das Feiern regelmäßig zur Desinfektion unterbrechen, was - nebenbei bemerkt - ebenso unerheblich ist, denn der Hauptübertragungsweg ist immer noch der über die Atemwege.



> Deutlich bessere Lüftung/Klimaanlagen mit HEPA-Filtern (das würde auch NACH Corona für eine wesentliche Verbesserung der Luftqualität in den Locations sorgen.



Das bringt nur etwas, wenn die Zirkulation greift, bevor man den Ausstoß anderer Clubgäste einatmet. Und damit ist man wieder bei Abstandsregelungen, die dort niemand will und und einer reduzierten Zahl gleichzeitiger Besucher, was dem Clubbesitze nichts nützt - insbesondere dann nicht, wenn er gerade noch eine neue Klimaanlage nach strengsten Standards installieren musste.



> Und Daten angeben - Email und Telefonnummer, keine weiteren Daten (damit es nicht verfolgbar wird und bei Datenmissbrauch keine massiven Folgen zu befürchten sind - weil Email und Telefon leichter ersetzbar sind als Namensänderungen und Umzüge).



Genau. Um Infektionsketten nachzuvollziehen, werden Daten erfasst, von denen du noch im selben Satz schreibst, dass man sie leicht ändern kann, was sie für eine Nachvollziehbarkeit der Infektionsketten wertlos macht.

Schreib' doch gleich, dass du lediglich undurchführbare oder unwirksame Feigenblatt-Maßnahmen möchtest.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Wir haben gesehen das alles andere an Maßnahmen nicht greift. Sind die Maßnahmen zu strikt, geht keiner hin. Gastronomie hat gerade damit zu kämpfen. Wer geht denn freiwillig essen wenn da mehr Auflagen existieren als bei den Amis bei dem Umgang mit Waffen?! Das schreckt Gäste ab. 

Also muss man eine Balance finden zwischen wirtschaftlichem Betrieb und Hygienemaßnahmen, wie es überall sonst auch aktuell der Fall ist (naja ausgenommen unsere Fleischfabriken wie Tönnies, die eigentlich können und sollen, aber nicht wollen). 

Und Temperaturmessungen sowie Desinfektionsmittel bringen viel. 100% Schutz gibt es nicht, aber das will auch niemand, es muss alles ein Balanceakt sein - wie weit man gehen darf. Das ist doch auch die Grundlage für alle Lockdowns und Lockerungen - eine Balance zwischen Infektionszahlen, Rechten und Wirtschaftlichkeit der besagten Bereiche. Warum werden in einigen Branchen nicht dieselben Standards benutzt? Nur weil sie keine dicke Lobby haben und eher unsichtbar agieren und nicht aus massiven Unternehmen bestehen sondern aus extrem vielen Kleinbetrieben und Selbstständigen...

P.S. 
Email und Telefonnummer (die man hier ohne Ausweis auch nicht bekommt, somit kann dies bei Bedarf von Behörden verfolgt werden wenn sie es denn müssen) reichen für die Infektionskette. Die Leute benachrichtigen damit sie sich eben in Quarantäne begeben, mit den Gesundheitsbehörden zusammenarbeiten etc. Nichts anderes macht die Corona-App auch - sie informiert einen ob man in Kontakt zu einem bestätigten Fall war.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Für Wirtschaftlichkeit ist jeder selbst verantwortlich. Das spielt für die Durchsetzung von Gesetzen und Auflagen keine Rolle. 
Und spätestens, wenn die Location für die Folgekosten einer Infektion haftet, ist auch ein großer Abstand zwischen den Gästen wirtschaftlich. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Überleg mal, im ÖPNV gilt der Mindestabstand nicht, es wird so viel reingestopft wie die Kapazität vom Fahrzeug halt zulässt.



Früher vielleicht. Aktuell hat man da locker im Umkreis von 5m alle Sitze frei und kann dann auch problemlos die Maske abnehmen, wenn man sitzt.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für Wirtschaftlichkeit ist jeder selbst verantwortlich. Das spielt für die Durchsetzung von Gesetzen und Auflagen keine Rolle.
> Und spätestens, wenn die Location für die Folgekosten einer Infektion haftet, ist auch ein großer Abstand zwischen den Gästen wirtschaftlich.
> 
> 
> ...




Damit Events mit Mindestabstand wirtschaftlich werden, müssten Konzerte über 100€ kosten, Festivals locker 400€ und Club-Eintrittspreise um die 50€. Das zahlt keiner. Wirtschaftlichkeit ist an den Markt geknüpft, nicht an irgendwelche dämlichen Gesetze - sind die schief, geht die Wirtschaft den Bach runter. Muss alles eine Balance haben. Und die Branche verdient kaum Geld, es muss also alles genau so wie vorher ablaufen mit minimalen Änderungen - sonst nicht machbar.

Und den Mindestabstand im ÖPNV... aufm platten Land vll, in einer Großstadt - nicht machbar, der ÖPNV ist gerammelt voll wie eh und jeh.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> den Markt geknüpft


Heilige Kühe, in dem Fall der Markt, sind zum schlachten da. 



> es muss also alles genau so wie vorher ablaufen mit minimalen Änderungen


Also wie Mahoy schon gesagt hat: Ein paar Feigenblattmaßnahmen, die  nichts bringen aber man sich als toller Hecht hinstellen kann, der ja so  viel macht und unternimmt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell hat man da locker im Umkreis von 5m alle Sitze frei und kann dann auch problemlos die Maske abnehmen, wenn man sitzt.


Straßenbahn sagt nein.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

Nrw 

Viele Pendler unterwegs.

Aber bald sind ja Sommerferien


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Damit Events mit Mindestabstand wirtschaftlich werden, müssten Konzerte über 100€ kosten, Festivals locker 400€ und Club-Eintrittspreise um die 50€. Das zahlt keiner. Wirtschaftlichkeit ist an den Markt geknüpft, nicht an irgendwelche dämlichen Gesetze - sind die schief, geht die Wirtschaft den Bach runter. Muss alles eine Balance haben. Und die Branche verdient kaum Geld, es muss also alles genau so wie vorher ablaufen mit minimalen Änderungen - sonst nicht machbar.



Dann ist es halt nicht machbar.

Gesetze sind einzuhalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann ist es halt nicht machbar.
> 
> Gesetze sind einzuhalten.



Letztere sind aber keine Naturgesetze und können durch Parlamente geändert werden.
Und zu nicht machbar: Irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht, an dem die Sozialkosten explodieren, da ändert auch die SPD-Methode "Geld kommt aus der Steckdose so wie der Strom bei den Grünen" nichts mehr, dann ist das Wirtschaftssystem regelrecht am Arsch.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Bisher sind wir davon noch weit entfernt.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Letztere sind aber keine Naturgesetze und können durch Parlamente geändert werden.



Wenn es sinnvoll ist und sich eine Mehrheit für Änderungen findet.

Weder ersteres noch zweites ist gegeben.

Im Gegenteil, es wird Zeit, dass Bußgelder erhoben werden, wenn die Maskenplicht nicht eingehalten wird, denn viele sind da mittlerweile zu faul dafür. Wird wohl wie beim Verstoß gegen die Abstandsregeln auf 150€ hinauslaufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bisher sind wir davon noch weit entfernt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komischerweise ist es aber naturgemäß so, dass dieser Zustand irgendwann eintreten wird, und zwar genau dann, wenn die Einnahmen des Staates kleiner sind als die Ausgaben. Beides ist zueinander antiproportional, den Rest löst die Mathematik.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Das kann man recht einfach lösen, wenn man es endlich schafft die Vermögenssteuer und die Finanztransaktionssteuer einzuführen.

Und auch die Bußgelder von Ordnungswidrigkeiten fließen der Staatskasse zu.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann ist es halt nicht machbar.
> 
> Gesetze sind einzuhalten.



Ja was bringen dir die Gesetze wenn diese die Wirtschaft ruinieren, eine Massenarbeitslosigkeit auslösen und damit alles den Bach runtergeht - der Zugang zur guten Gesundheitsversorge, der allgemeine Wohlstand den die Leute sich erarbeitet haben, die Steuereinnahmen, die Bildung und alles andere? 

Über eine kurze Zeit geht das, geht das länger als paar Monate werden wir hier eine verwüstete Wirtschaft haben und Jugendliche die sich überall besaufen weil sie nichts zu tun haben, auch Kriminalität steigt nicht selten in den Fällen wenn ein Land so massiv abrutscht. 
Alle Spätfolgen gilt es zu verhindern, mit minimalen Ausgaben. Und damit die minimal bleiben, muss die Wirtschaft wieder hochgefahren werden - in allen Bereichen und nicht nur im Export.

Übrigens "exportieren" wir nicht nur Autos und Panzer sondern auch viele Musiker und DJs, die versteuern ihre Kohle aber hier, kaufen hier ein etc. An solche Sachen denkt natürlich kein Schwein aktuell, aber all das rächt sich früher oder später.  Und auch denen muss es möglich sein international wieder zu arbeiten. Hier wäre wiederum die EU gefragt, damit die EU-Mitglieder einheitliche Regeln aufstellen und eine vernünftige Wirtschaftslage wiederherstellen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens "exportieren" wir nicht nur Autos und Panzer sondern auch viele Musiker und DJs, die versteuern ihre Kohle aber hier, kaufen hier ein etc.



Die können doch weiterhin ihrere Alben produzieren. Da spricht aktuell nichts dagegen.

Massenarbeitslosigkeit gibt es durch die Kurzarbeit in Deutschland auch nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die können doch weiterhin ihrere Alben produzieren. Da spricht aktuell nichts dagegen.



Ja und dann für 0,01 Cent bei Spotify reinstellen?

Musiker und DJs verdienen ihre Brötchen überwiegend mit Live-Auftritten/DJ-Sets irgendwo. Und Merchandise welches sie vor Ort verkaufen.
Beides ist aktuell nicht machbar. 

Wenn du fragst was die Musiker aktuell an Albenverkäufen verdienen (wenns nicht gerade Rammstein ist) werden sie dir sagen: Peanuts. Das reicht vll gerade mal um die Kosten für das Studio zu decken in dem produziert wird. 

Leider hab ich da einige Kontakte und es tut mir weh wenn ich sehe das eine Band die ziemlich gut und erfolgreich ist trotzdem irgendwo Aushilfsjobs für die Bandmitglieder suchen muss weils nicht reicht. Oder sie sind durchgehend auf Tour. 

Klar, das hat mit Corona nichts zu tun, Musik ist schon länger nix mehr wert und nur Liveauftritte bringen es, aber gerade DIESE sind denen aktuell verboten worden.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Dann muss man sich halt einen ordentlichen Job suchen. 

Das Musik mehr Hobby als Beruf ist, ist nichts neues. Eigentlich war das schon immer so.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

Kommt jedenfalls darauf an wie viel Erfolg man hat, wie beim Sport.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt jedenfalls darauf an wie viel Erfolg man hat, wie beim Sport.



Das sind aber wie überall die Ausnahmen. Da kommen auf jeden mindestens 1000, die keinen Erfolg haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> guten Gesundheitsversorge,



Die wolltest doch mit deinem Lari Fari Aktionen und Wünsche zerstören,aber wie oft geschrieben , sind dir diese Leute voll egal und schaust die welt nur aus deinem Fenster:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...methoden-und-massnahmen-895.html#post10362011


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kann man recht einfach lösen, wenn man es endlich schafft die Vermögenssteuer und die Finanztransaktionssteuer einzuführen.
> 
> Und auch die Bußgelder von Ordnungswidrigkeiten fließen der Staatskasse zu.



Sozialistischer Bullshit.
Wenn keine neue Wertschöpfung entsteht (Wirtschaft) ist auch das irgendwann zu Ende, so wie die DDR.
Und ja, Bußgelder sind dann auch nicht mehr da, denn die können dann nicht mehr bezahlt werden von den Leuten.
Ergo: Ende des Staates.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2020)

Schlagseite | c&#39;t | Heise Magazine



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber wie überall die Ausnahmen. Da kommen auf jeden mindestens 1000, die keinen Erfolg haben.


Du willst doch nicht etwa die Versprechungen der Werbeindustrie anzweifeln, an die cyronic fest glaubt, dass jeder von jetzt auf gleich ein Superstar, Supermodel oder Superstreamer mit Millioneneinkommen sein kann und nur Corona/die Maske Schuld daran ist, dass das nicht geht (oder man andersweitig nicht zum Zug gekommen ist bisher)?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn keine neue Wertschöpfung entsteht (Wirtschaft) ist auch das irgendwann zu Ende, so wie die DDR.



Es gibt genügend Millionäre und Milliardäre in Deutschland, die immer reicher werden. Denen fehlt es sicher nicht am Geld. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und ja, Bußgelder sind dann auch nicht mehr da, denn die können dann nicht mehr bezahlt werden von den Leuten.



Wenn wer nicht zahlen will, hat der Staat da genügend Möglichkeiten. Sei es Zwangsvollstreckung oder Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Millionäre und Milliardäre in Deutschland, die immer reicher werden. Denen fehlt es sicher nicht am Geld.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn wer nicht zahlen will, hat der Staat da genügend Möglichkeiten. Sei es Zwangsvollstreckung, oder Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe.


Dann sperren wir halt alle Leute ein und am besten auch noch Zwangsarbeit (ist sogar bei bestimmten Personengruppen im Gefängnis Pflicht). Sind dann recht schnell bei Stalin und seinen Lagern.
Ach ja, wie werden dann eigentlich die ganzen Angestellten und Beamten beim Staat bezahlt?
Aus dem HP Laserjet mit geänderter Firmware, der Geld druckt?


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Millionäre und Milliardäre in Deutschland, die immer reicher werden. Denen fehlt es sicher nicht am Geld.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn wer nicht zahlen will, hat der Staat da genügend Möglichkeiten. Sei es Zwangsvollstreckung oder Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe.




Kuhpisse´s Leistungsträger und seine neoliberalen Freunde  von Wirecard haben mal so eben 1,9mrd aus dem nichts erschaffen  die eigentlich gar nicht existiert   
 das nenne ich mal Verantwortungsbewusstsein gegenüber klein Anleger , die ja mit aktien ihre altersvorsorge bestreiten sollen 
Du muss nur daran glauben


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sperren wir halt alle Leute ein und am besten auch noch Zwangsarbeit (ist sogar bei bestimmten Personengruppen im Gefängnis Pflicht). Sind dann recht schnell bei Stalin und seinen Lagern.
> Ach ja, wie werden dann eigentlich die ganzen Angestellten und Beamten beim Staat bezahlt?



Die Beamten werden einfach aus dem Staatshaushalt bezahlt. Das ist kein Problem. 

Als was arbeitest du denn eigentlich? Meintest du nicht mal, du geht noch zur Schule?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Beamten werden einfach aus dem Staatshaushalt bezahlt. Das ist kein Problem.
> 
> Als was arbeitest du denn eigentlich? Meintest du nicht mal, du geht noch zur Schule?


Und von was lebt der Staatshaushalt?
Ich glaube spätestens dann floriert wieder der Druckermarkt.

Und ja, ich gehe noch zur Schule, kann aber im Gegensatz zu Sozialisten etwas in die Ferne sehen und feststellen, dass sozialistische Ideen nicht funktionieren werden, was sich mit dem zitierten Post mal wieder bestätigt hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und von was lebt der Staatshaushalt?
> Ich glaube spätestens dann floriert wieder der Druckermarkt.
> 
> Und ja, ich gehe noch zur Schule, kann aber im Gegensatz zu Sozialisten etwas in die Ferne sehen und feststellen, dass sozialistische Ideen nicht funktionieren werden, was sich mit dem zitierten Post mal wieder bestätigt hat.



Dann frag doch nicht wie der Staatshaushalt sich finanziert. Du kannst nicht das eine behaupten und das andere Fragen... weil Widerspruch.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und ja, ich gehe noch zur Schule, kann aber im Gegensatz zu Sozialisten etwas in die Ferne sehen und feststellen, dass sozialistische Ideen nicht funktionieren werden, was sich mit dem zitierten Post mal wieder bestätigt hat.



Ich will dich nicht desillusionieren, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du mal zum Klientel der FDP gehören wirst, geht gegen Null. 
Du wirst dich also lange Zeit mit Aushilfs/Nebenjobs über Wasser halten und dich über ach so "sozialistische Ideen", wie Mindestlohn und Mietpreisbremse noch freuen. 
Willkommen in der Realität.

Ansonsten erstmal richtig arbeiten, bevor man neoliberale ******* quatscht.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und ja, ich gehe noch zur Schule, kann aber im Gegensatz zu Sozialisten etwas in die Ferne sehen und feststellen, dass sozialistische Ideen nicht funktionieren werden, was sich mit dem zitierten Post mal wieder bestätigt hat.


Wir sind ja auch kein sozialistischer Staat, aber ein Sozialstaat und der funktioniert deutlich besser als der fast ungebremste Kapitalismus in den USA.
Möchtest du mir widersprechen, brauchst du konkrete Beispiele?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch kein sozialistischer Staat, aber ein Sozialstaat und der funktioniert deutlich besser als der fast ungebremste Kapitalismus in den USA.
> Möchtest du mir widersprechen, brauchst du konkrete Beispiele?


Wir bewegen uns aber immer weiter in Richtung Sozialismus, an Leuten wie seahawk kann man ja erkennen, dass einige das auch jetzt in der Krise gerne umsetzen würden.


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Damit Events mit Mindestabstand wirtschaftlich werden, müssten Konzerte über 100€ kosten, Festivals locker 400€ und Club-Eintrittspreise um die 50€. Das zahlt keiner. Wirtschaftlichkeit ist an den Markt geknüpft, nicht an irgendwelche dämlichen Gesetze - sind die schief, geht die Wirtschaft den Bach runter. Muss alles eine Balance haben. Und die Branche verdient kaum Geld, es muss also alles genau so wie vorher ablaufen mit minimalen Änderungen - sonst nicht machbar.



Damit wirst du in der Regel nicht auskommen. Wenn die Abstandsgebote eingehalten werden sollen, sprechen bei den genannten Anlässen eher von 1/20 der ursprünglichen Kapazitäten, wenn wir dort konsernativ von 2 PAX/m² ausgehen. Der Preis würde sich also auch eher in den Regionen des 20-Fachen bewegen 

All das ändert nichts daran, dass ausmahmslos jedes Hygienekonzept für Veranstaltungen in nächster Zeit welches mir untergekommen wäre, die Einhaltung von Mindestabständen als eine der wichtigsten Maßnahmen vorsieht. Gewährleistet wird dies unter anderem durch Entzerrung der Einlasssituation, geringere Belegung der Flächen, bei beweglichem Publikumsverkehr Bodenmarkierungen oder Abschrankungen sowie bei statischem Publikum Bestuhlung mit zugewiesenen Plätzen. 
Weitere Hygienemaßnahmen wie duchgehende Toilettenreinigung, Aufstellen von Desinfektionsspendern, Kontaktverfolgung und Erfassung der Publikumsbewegungsdaten kommen noch hinzu. 
Für sehr viel geringere Maßnahmen ist es leider einfach noch deutlich zu früh.

Im Falle der meisten Livemusik-Clubs muss man einfach sagen, dass sie sich vermutlich noch nicht einmal die Desinfektionsmittel oder Toilettenreinigung leisten könnten - häufig gibt es in den sanitären Einrichtungen nicht einmal warmes Wasser. Dort über die Installation von Wunderwerken der Klimatechnik zu fantasieren, ist leider deutlich jenseits der Grenze zur Träumerei. Viele Clubs begreifen sich viel eher als Kultureinrichtung denn als kommerzielles Unternehmen, und fahren daher häufig auf +-0 - vielleicht mit geringer Rücklage für Unvorhergesehenes. Die Pandemie war halt noch unvorhergesehener...
Ich möchte das auch nicht angreifen. Eine öffentliche Trägerschaft gibt es für die meisten eben nicht, sie haben also keine andere Wahl. 
Dennoch würde ich die Clublandschaft als kulturell wertvoll sehen. Was da jetzt verschwindet wird auch nicht mehr wiederkommen, daher wäre es sinnvoll dort zu retten was zu Retten ist. Das erreiche ich allerdings nicht durch eine überstürzte Öffnung, sondern durch gezielte finanzielle Unterstützung der betroffenen Einrichtungen.
Wer jetzt nach Öffnung schreit, will nicht die Clubs retten, sondern einfach nur feiern.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die wolltest doch mit deinem Lari Fari Aktionen und Wünsche zerstören,aber wie oft geschrieben , sind dir diese Leute voll egal und schaust die welt nur aus deinem Fenster:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...methoden-und-massnahmen-895.html#post10362011



Die Leute haben keine Probleme, bis auf die Tatsache das die Krankenhäuser aktuell weniger Einnahmen haben als sie haben sollten.
Das Gesundheitssystem hier bei uns ist eins der besten in Europa, wir können das alles nutzen - genau dafür ist es da. 
Die Leute sind mir da nicht egal, sie arbeiten und verdienen richtig gutes Geld + die haben aktuell so viel Zuspruch erhalten wie schon lange nicht mehr.

Das Gesundheitssystem ist einer der wenigen Profiteure die aus der Coronakrise rausgekommen sind, jetzt schon. Während andere vor dem Ruin stehen, geht es dieser Branche gar nicht schlecht.  Da tut es mir gar nicht leid.



RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Damit wirst du in der Regel nicht auskommen. Wenn die Abstandsgebote eingehalten werden sollen, sprechen bei den genannten Anlässen eher von 1/20 der ursprünglichen Kapazitäten, wenn wir dort konsernativ von 2 PAX/m² ausgehen. Der Preis würde sich also auch eher in den Regionen des 20-Fachen bewegen
> 
> All das ändert nichts daran, dass ausmahmslos jedes Hygienekonzept für Veranstaltungen in nächster Zeit welches mir untergekommen wäre, die Einhaltung von Mindestabständen als eine der wichtigsten Maßnahmen vorsieht. Gewährleistet wird dies unter anderem durch Entzerrung der Einlasssituation, geringere Belegung der Flächen, bei beweglichem Publikumsverkehr Bodenmarkierungen oder Abschrankungen sowie bei statischem Publikum Bestuhlung mit zugewiesenen Plätzen.
> Weitere Hygienemaßnahmen wie duchgehende Toilettenreinigung, Aufstellen von Desinfektionsspendern, Kontaktverfolgung und Erfassung der Publikumsbewegungsdaten kommen noch hinzu.
> ...




Es geht aber nicht nur um die Einrichtungen an sich. Diese Einrichtungen funktionieren nicht ohne Musiker, DJs, Lichttechniker und viele andere Selbstständige. Und diese werden diesen Job an den Nagel hängen und irgendwo bei Edeka die Regale einräumen. 
Die haben aktuell keine Hilfen. Dazu ist das alles international, nicht immer nur heimisch. 
Natürlich ist es kulturell wertvoll. Es ist aber auch so zersplittert und unmöglich zu verwalten, das da zentralisierte Hilfsangebote nicht funktionieren.
Die wollen und sollen wieder arbeiten. Das geht nur mit einer Öffnung die einen Mix zwischen Hygieneregeln und Wirtschaftlichkeit basiert. 0,5m² PAX aka Sardinenbüchse ist natürlich nicht willkommen, aber das muss voll sein. Niemand kann sich Clubgänge für 50-100€ Eintritt leisten, auch 100-200€ an der Bar versaufen ist nicht drin.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Das erreiche ich allerdings nicht durch eine überstürzte Öffnung, sondern durch gezielte finanzielle Unterstützung der betroffenen Einrichtungen.
> Wer jetzt nach Öffnung schreit, will nicht die Clubs retten, sondern einfach nur feiern.



Das gilt auch für Catering usw. 
Im einfachsten Fall wird in diesen Branchen einfach die Soforthilfe nochmals ausgezahlt. Beim ersten mal ging es sehr fix. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Gesundheitssystem ist einer der wenigen Profiteure die aus der Coronakrise rausgekommen sind, jetzt schon. Während andere vor dem Ruin stehen, geht es dieser Branche gar nicht schlecht.



Dein Witz ist nicht lustig.

Für die Krankenpfleger gibt es genau 0 Euro mehr.
Und am Ende dann: Altersversorgung: 40 Jahre Arbeit, keine 1000 Euro Rente | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute haben keine Probleme, bis auf die Tatsache das die Krankenhäuser aktuell weniger Einnahmen haben als sie haben sollten.
> Das Gesundheitssystem hier bei uns ist eins der besten in Europa, wir können das alles nutzen - genau dafür ist es da.
> Die Leute sind mir da nicht egal, sie arbeiten und verdienen richtig gutes Geld + die haben aktuell so viel Zuspruch erhalten wie schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Das Gesundheitssystem ist einer der wenigen Profiteure die aus der Coronakrise rausgekommen sind, jetzt schon. Während andere vor dem Ruin stehen, geht es dieser Branche gar nicht schlecht.  Da tut es mir gar nicht leid.



du wolltest die wenige Pflegekräfte die wir haben an Wand Fahren bei unkontrollierbare  Ausbrüchen und Nichtstun, also laber net wieder rum.
(Und ich spriche erstmal net über Intensiv Pfleger die wachsen bestimmt net aus deinem Rücken gell? )


----------



## seahawk (25. Juni 2020)

Gesetze müssen von der Bevölkerung akzeptiert werden und bei Corona hat niemand mehr Bock auf die Einschränkungen. Es ist Sommer, die Leute wollen Party machen, in den Urlaub fliegen und Spaß haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gesetze müssen von der Bevölkerung akzeptiert werden und bei Corona hat niemand mehr Bock auf die Einschränkungen. Es ist Sommer, die Leute wollen Party machen, in den Urlaub fliegen und Spaß haben.



Ich bin wirklich auf die Wahlen im März 2021 gespannt, da wird sich dann zeigen, ob in BW die Leute ihren Frust ausdrücken oder nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich auf die Wahlen im März 2021 gespannt, da wird sich dann zeigen, ob in BW die Leute ihren Frust ausdrücken oder nicht.



Baden-Württemberg ist da ziemlich egal. Sowohl die Grünen, als auch die CDU stehen gut da. Die haben aktuell gemeinsam 5% mehr als bei der letzten Wahl.
Spannend wird Sachsen Anhalt und Thüringen.

Neueste Wahlumfragen und Umfragewerte | DAWUM

Baden-Württemberg ist trotz anfänglich recht hoher Zahlen auch gut durch die Krise gekommen bisher.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> du wolltest die wenige Pflegekräfte die wir haben an Wand Fahren bei unkontrollierbare  Ausbrüchen und Nichtstun, also laber net wieder rum.
> (Und ich spriche erstmal net über Intensiv Pfleger die wachsen bestimmt net aus deinem Rücken gell? )



Das ist die Aufgabe der Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber die Gehälter unter sich zu verhandeln. Boni für Pflegekräfte gab es übrigens.

Und ich habe speziell das GESAMTE Gesundheitssystem gemeint - was natürlich von einer Pandemie profitiert. Einige Bereiche weniger, andere mehr, aber generell ist das System kein Verlierer wenn Krankheiten ausbrechen - sie verdienen kräftig daran. 
Dazu ist unser Gesundheitssystem hier eins der besten die wir haben in Europa. Absolut nix zu meckern.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Baden-Württemberg ist da ziemlich egal. Sowohl die Grünen, als auch die CDU haben aktuell gemeinsam 5% mehr als bei der letzten Wahl.
> Spannend wird Sachsen Anhalt und Thüringen.
> 
> Neueste Wahlumfragen und Umfragewerte | DAWUM



Bayern und Sachsen wird interessant.
Bayern wegen dem extremen Hardliner-Kurs der Politiker dort (absolut unnötig und übertrieben) und Sachsen weil hier absolutes Chaos herrscht, nicht mal eine einzige Absprache mit Sachsen-Anhalt z.B. (obwohl Halle & Leipzig sehr eng vernetzt sind und entsprechend viele Leute pendeln etc. - da kann man sich auch ma einig werden!) und weil hier auch am Anfang ein Hardliner-Kurs gefahren wurde mit einer Ausgangsbeschränkung die absolut nutzlos war. 
Das wird sich in den Wahlen spiegeln. Wobei für mich der nächste Kanzlerkandidat usw. interessanter ist - nach dem was Mutti hier alles verzapft hat die letzten Monate, wird es da hoffentlich auch massive Änderungen geben. Vor allem von den Seiten der Leute die aktuell vor dem finanziellen Ruin stehen und gezwungen werden Hartz4 zu beantragen (was an sich schon erniedrigend ist, Sozialleistungen zu beantragen weil Papa Staat einem die Arbeit verbietet!)... Hoffentlich gibt es eine entsprechende Reaktion, nicht nur hier bei uns, sondern auch bei den Dickköpfen in der EU die aus der Union einen Waschlappen gemacht haben der von den darunterstehenden Politikern in Fetzen gerissen wurde - inklusive Grenzen, aushebeln von dem Schengen-Abkommen und vielen anderen Problemen die aktuell entstanden sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Baden-Württemberg ist da ziemlich egal. Sowohl die Grünen, als auch die CDU haben aktuell gemeinsam 5% mehr als bei der letzten Wahl.
> Spannend wird Sachsen Anhalt und Thüringen.
> 
> Neueste Wahlumfragen und Umfragewerte | DAWUM


In den aktuellen Umfragen, spannend wird dann erst die Wahl. Ich erinnere zu gerne an den Schulz-Effekt, dessen Fehlschlag mir große Freude bereitet hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu ist unser Gesundheitssystem hier eins der besten die wir haben in Europa. Absolut nix zu meckern.


 Mensch das hatten wir bereits vor zig Seiten geklärt, brauchst du erst wieder Links die deine Lügen erneut widerlegen oder reichts auch mal?

Der Einäugige ist übrigens auch König unter den Blinden. Das ist nur leider kein Maß, denn fehlende Schutzausrüstung und Personalmangel sind deutliche Zeichen von Versäumnissen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juni 2020)

Das Thema regelt sich doch von alleine. Aktuell sind im ÖPNV maximal noch 2/3 mit Maske unterwegs. Bald wird es niemand sein.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In den aktuellen Umfragen, spannend wird dann erst die Wahl. Ich erinnere zu gerne an den Schulz-Effekt, dessen Fehlschlag mir große Freude bereitet hat.



Da wird sich bei den führenden Parteien nicht viel ändern im Vergleich zur Umfrage. 
Die Spannung ist, ob die FDP unter 5% bleibt. In Thüringen sind es aktuell 3% und in Sachsen-Anhalt 4%.
Und wenn es viele Arbeitslose gibt, sind die Vorschläge der FDP, die auf mehr Entlassungen  etc. aus sind besonders ungefragt. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Das Thema regelt sich doch von alleine. Aktuell sind im ÖPNV maximal noch 2/3 mit Maske unterwegs. Bald wird es niemand sein.



Deshalb Bußgelder, sonst gibt es keinen mehr, der Bahn fahren kann, weil die Leute im Krankenhaus liegen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wird sich bei den führenden Parteien nicht viel ändern im Vergleich zur Umfrage.



Die Wahl ist in über einem halben Jahr, da kann noch sehr viel passieren, was etwas schlagartig verändert.
Ich kann aber nur hoffen, das die FDP da reinkommt, dann ist immerhin jemand drinnen, der nicht vollständig verkorkste Ideen hat.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mensch das hatten wir bereits vor zig Seiten geklärt, brauchst du erst wieder Links die deine Lügen erneut widerlegen oder reichts auch mal?



Noch mal, das gesamte Gesundheitssystem (inklusive Privatkliniken, Schönheitschirurgen und ALLEM was sonst zum Gesundheitssystem dazu gehört) sind wir hier sehr gut aufgestellt. 
Das die Pflege hinten runter fällt - das ist nur ein Bereich von tausenden die zum Gesundheitssystem gehören. Und die Pflege hat sich selbst darum zu kümmern wie sie die Arbeitsbedingungen verbessert, die Löhne anpasst, neues Personal ausbildet und den Beruf von dem Status "Arsch abwischen" zu etwas besserem macht. 
Wir können weder die Gehaltsverhandlungen noch die Arbeitszeitverhandlungen noch den Ruf dieser Branche geradebiegen, weil wir mit denen nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist die Aufgabe der Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber die Gehälter unter sich zu verhandeln. Boni für Pflegekräfte gab es übrigens.
> 
> Und ich habe speziell das GESAMTE Gesundheitssystem gemeint - was natürlich von einer Pandemie profitiert. Einige Bereiche weniger, andere mehr, aber generell ist das System kein Verlierer wenn Krankheiten ausbrechen - sie verdienen kräftig daran.
> Dazu ist unser Gesundheitssystem hier eins der besten die wir haben in Europa. Absolut nix zu meckern.



KEK

Ich rede von Menschlicher Ressource namens Medizinisches Personal die waren schon vor corona aus dem letzten Loch am pfeifen.
(Intensiv stationen noch schlimmer)

Na was passiert den wen wir diese schnell verbrauchen? Oder habe ich was verpasst die können 24/7 Am Tag durcharbeiten ohne Müde und Krank zuwerden, diese Zusammenhang siehst du aus deinem Egoistischen Sichtfenster ja sowieso nicht.  Ahja was wäre mit denen Kritische Fällen passiert? Wenn nicht genug Leute da sind? wie gesagt dir geht so was am arsch vorbei

und wie oft habe ich geschrieben das eine Deutsche Pflegefachkraft um viel mehr Patienten Kümmert als in andere Industrienationen. 

USA durch*schnittlich 5,3 Patienten auf eine Pflegefachkraft  und in Deutschland kommt eine auf 13+ !  und sehe da wie es in USA mit mehr Personal und bessere Personalschlüssel abgeht durch deine Larifari Aktionen.

Also laber wieder keinen Realitätsfernen stuss, wechsel doch in die Krankenpflege oder besser altenpflege, dann laberst vlt weniger.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Wahl ist in über einem halben Jahr, da kann noch sehr viel passieren, was etwas schlagartig verändert.
> Ich kann aber nur hoffen, das die FDP da reinkommt, dann ist immerhin jemand drinnen, der nicht vollständig verkorkste Ideen hat.



Was soll sich denn ändern, dass die Leute FDP wählen? 
Das muss man sich leisten können und das ist in einer Rezession eher weniger der Fall.

Zumal die FDP nicht ohne Grund 2013 aus dem Bundestag geflogen ist, nachdem sie zuvor an der Regierung beteiligt war, und es verbockt hatte.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialistischer Bullshit.
> Wenn keine neue Wertschöpfung entsteht (Wirtschaft) ist auch das irgendwann zu Ende, so wie die DDR.



Nur dass Finanztransaktionen und ruhende Vermögen, also das, was zusätzlich besteuert werden soll, praktisch keinen Einfluss auf die Realwirtschaft hat. Da interessiert nur Kapital, welches im Wirtschaftskreislauf zirkuliert und wo eine gute  Chance besteht, dass virtuelles Geld in realen Wohlstand verwandelt wird.

Das wiederum kann natürlich durchaus positive soziale Auswirkungen haben, ist aber erst einmal rein wirtschaftlich gedacht.
Man hat es doch gesehen: Wenn man Spekulanten gewähren lässt, kommt man irgendwann in die Verlegenheit, sie wegen ihrer eigenen Dummheit und zur Belohnung derselben retten zu müssen. Und jemanden Geld (oder Sicherheiten) ohne Gegenleistung (ohne Verbindlichkeiten) zu geben ist *tatsächlich* nicht nur sozialistischer, sondern sogar kompletter Bullshit.

Kapitalisten pflegen seltsamerweise kein Problem mit sozialistischen Mechanismen zu haben, wenn sie dabei die Begünstigten sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Pflege hat sich selbst darum zu kümmern



Dann kannste ja auch für dich selbst kümmern.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

BTT:
Studie zu Corona-Hotspot: Viele Buerger Ischgls waren infiziert | tagesschau.de


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht nur um die Einrichtungen an sich. Diese Einrichtungen funktionieren nicht ohne Musiker, DJs, Lichttechniker und viele andere Selbstständige. Und diese werden diesen Job an den Nagel hängen und irgendwo bei Edeka die Regale einräumen.
> Die haben aktuell keine Hilfen.



Das brauchst du mir ganz bestimmt nicht erzählen - preaching to the choir. Das Problem hat die gesamte Veranstaltungsbranche gerade, und vermutlich auch noch andere. Daher wird ja ein Branchendialog angestrebt in dem es auch genau um solche Sachverhalte gehen soll. Wenn du dich wirklich für die Belange der Betroffenen interessieren würdest, wüsstest du sicherlich von den zahlreichen Initiativen und Bündnissen, die sich dort in den vergangenen Monaten gebildet haben. Alle versuchen, ein wirtschaftliches und soziales Desaster zu verhindern, aber keine fordert sofortige Öffnungen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für Catering usw.
> Im einfachsten Fall wird in diesen Branchen einfach die Soforthilfe nochmals ausgezahlt. Beim ersten mal ging es sehr fix.
> 
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich, das gilt derzeit für Alles was mit Veranstaltungen zu tun hat. 
Woher man die steile These nimmt, Angestellte im Gesundheitssytem, seien die großen Profiteure, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Die haben derzeit zwar noch Arbeit, aber die meisten Bekannten aus dem Sektor haben derzeit auch mehr Gründe zum Weinen als zum Feiern.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja auch für dich selbst kümmern.



KEK.

Pflege wird hier richtig gut bezahlt. Die Pflege an sich. Wenn das Geld bei den Arbeitern nicht ankommt, kann niemand deren Arbeitskampf für sie führen. Das müssen sie selbst machen. 
Geld für Personal ist da, sie müssen es sich nur holen und das geht heutzutage über Verhandlungen. 

Hier haben selbst Piloten, die nun wirklich nicht wenig verdienen, einen Arbeitskampf geführt - mehrfach. Da können die anderen es auch, die eine bessere Ausgangsposition haben (also keine Spitzenverdiener sind). 

Die Bevölkerung ist nicht dafür da, irgendwelche Missstände in irgendwelchen Betrieben geradezubiegen, egal ob es eine Pflegeeinrichtung ist oder eine Fleischfabrik wie Tönnies.



RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Das brauchst du mir ganz bestimmt nicht erzählen - preaching to the choir. Das Problem hat die gesamte Veranstaltungsbranche gerade, und vermutlich auch noch andere. Daher wird ja ein Branchendialog angestrebt in dem es auch genau um solche Sachverhalte gehen soll. Wenn du dich wirklich für die Belange der Betroffenen interessieren würdest, wüsstest du sicherlich von den zahlreichen Initiativen und Bündnissen, die sich dort in den vergangenen Monaten gebildet haben. Alle versuchen, ein wirtschaftliches und soziales Desaster zu verhindern, aber keine fordert sofortige Öffnungen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.



Ja ich weiß von einigen die es HIER, lokal gemacht haben. International gibt es NICHTS. Die Leute sind auf Hilfe dort angewiesen wo sie leben. 
Klar, eine Vielzahl von Leuten die hier lebt wird es überstehen - irgendwie, mit massiven Schulden, einige werden aufgeben. Ich sehe auf Facebook ungewöhlich viele Anzeigen für PA - rate mal warum, die Firmen versuchen irgendwie ihr Vermögen abzustoßen was nun mal auch in Form von PA-Anlagen rumsteht und sich damit über Wasser halten. Hinterher werden sie das wohl mieten müssen. 
Branchendialog hat nur eingeschränkt stattgefunden und betraf nur bestimmte Arten von Einrichtungen: Museen, Theater, Oper und andere Kultureinrichtungen die sowieso weit weniger Probleme haben mit Abstand, Maskenpflicht etc. Konzerthallen, Clubs und Festivals wurden bislang gekonnt ignoriert. 
Initiativen, Bündnisse und sonstiges decken keine Kosten. Sie könnten eventuell verhandeln und das wird dauern, derweil fangen die ersten an, über Insolvenzanträge und Geschäftsaufgaben zu reden. 

Das einzige was diese Branche hier und jetzt retten würde ist die Wiederherstellung von dem Normalbetrieb mit minimalen Auflagen. Man kann z.B. die Künstler aus USA, SüdAmerika und anderen Hotspots aktuell die Einreise nicht gewähren weil das wirklich riskant ist, aber auf der EU-Ebene könnte man anfangen zu arbeiten. Schweiz hat bewiesen das es geht. Keine Masken, Veranstaltungen bis zu 1000 Personen, es läuft. 
Sie haben verstanden das auch diese Bereiche der Kultur wieder zum Regulärbetrieb übergehen müssen. Niemand kann diese Branche ein Jahr lang oder Länger durchfüttern. Wir erinnern uns, bereits im März wurde alles flachgelegt. Wir sehen schon den Juli auf uns zukommen. Impfstoff nicht in Sicht und wird auch nicht kommen die nächsten 6 Monate, das dauert länger. Also können die sich das ganze restliche Jahr 2020 in die Haare schmieren. 
Und die Bevölkerung ist auch nicht damit einverstanden, weder mit der Tatsache das es nichts gibt noch die Tatsache das da wieder Milliarden fällig werden. Reicht schon das Lufthansa diverse Milliarden verschluckt hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Juni 2020)

Wir sind so lang gut aufgestellt bis das System zusammenbricht. Tadaaaaa

War dann aber auch wieder vorher klar, stimmts?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Piloten können auch Druck aufbauen, wenn eine Woche keiner fliegt. 
Wie soll das bei jemandem gehen, der beatmet werden muss? Der ist schon nach ein paar Minuten ohne Luft tot.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung ist nicht dafür da, irgendwelche Missstände in irgendwelchen Betrieben geradezubiegen, egal ob es eine Pflegeeinrichtung ist oder eine Fleischfabrik wie Tönnies.



Also auch nicht für deine dämlichen Clubs. 


BTT: Coronavirus: Wie sinnvoll ist ein Immunitaetsausweis? | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/immunitaetsnachweis-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ergebnisse beider Forschungsprojekte zeigen: Einige Patienten ohne Symptome oder mit nur leichten Verläufen waren ihren Untersuchungen zufolge gar nicht oder nur kurzfristig immun.
> Die Dauer einer Immunität insgesamt ist ebenfalls noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Insgesamt lässt sich daher schlussfolgern: Ein Immunitätsausweis hat bei dem neuartigen Coronavirus wohl eine beschränkte Aussagekraft.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> KEK.
> 
> Pflege wird hier richtig gut bezahlt. Die Pflege an sich. Wenn das Geld bei den Arbeitern nicht ankommt, kann niemand deren Arbeitskampf für sie führen. Das müssen sie selbst machen.
> Geld für Personal ist da, sie müssen es sich nur holen und das geht heutzutage über Verhandlungen.
> ...




Du laberst schon wieder übers Geld


Du hättest bestimmt bei deinem larifari aktion und null Maßnahmen  -> 1 bis 2 Containerschiff a la OOCL G-Klasse die  voll mit Ausgebildete Intensivpfleger und Ärzte  belandet sind und  in die Richtung Hamburger Hafen unterwegs  gewesen wäre. 


Ja dann müssen die  Gesundheitlich schwachen und Med. personal  nicht für deine Realitätsferne Träumerei und Clubgänger alles geradebiegen waa.


ACH in der zeit wärste du ja net mal in Deutschland gewesen


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Back2topic:
&#8220;Wir sind die Dummkoepfe der Welt&#8221;: Zehntausende Briten tummeln sich am Strand

Bitte sehr.

Keine Sau scheint Corona zu interessieren, die Bevölkerung will wieder ein normales Leben. Wir sind ja nicht im Krieg wo man sich verstecken muss. 
Die einen motzen rum, die anderen sind längst am entspannen und das Leben genießen. Keine Panik zu sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Auf die nächsten 50.000 Toten.

GB hat aktuell immer noch 260.000 Infizierte und damit mehr als Deutschland insgesamt.



Zusammenhang zwischen Ausbruch bei Tönnies und Gottesdienst?_17:52 Uhr_
Der Corona-Ausbruch bei der Firma Tönnies in Rheda-Wiedenbrück steht offenbar auch im Zusammenhang mit einem Gottesdienst. Im Rahmen der Recherche bei Infizierten sei ein Ausbruchsgeschehen auf den Besuch einer Kirche in Herzebrock-Clarholz zurückzuführen gewesen, teilte der Kreis Gütersloh mit. Danach besuchten mehrere Infizierte, die einen direkten Bezug zum Unternehmen Tönnies hätten, einen Gottesdienst am 17. Mai.
Eine genaue Ursache für den Eintrag des Coronavirus in die Firma Tönnies lasse sich aber nicht exakt und zweifelsfrei benennen, betonte der Kreis. Die Gemeinde habe ein sehr großes Einzugsgebiet und es sei nicht klar, von welchem Patienten die Ausbreitung der Krankheit ihren Ausgang genommen habe. Einen Bericht des Portals "t-online.de", wonach der Gottesdienst "ein entscheidender Moment" für das Infektionsgeschehen im Schlachthof gewesen sein könnte, bestätigte der Kreis Gütersloh nicht. Auch das NRW-Gesundheitsministerium wies entsprechende Darstellungen auf Anfrage der Nachrichtenagentur KNA zurück.


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier haben selbst Piloten, die nun wirklich nicht wenig verdienen, einen Arbeitskampf geführt - mehrfach. Da können die anderen es auch, die eine bessere Ausgangsposition haben (also keine Spitzenverdiener sind).
> 
> Die Bevölkerung ist nicht dafür da, irgendwelche Missstände in irgendwelchen Betrieben geradezubiegen, egal ob es eine Pflegeeinrichtung ist oder eine Fleischfabrik wie Tönnies.


Piloten haben auch keine Patienten zu versorgen. Trozdem herrscht bei jedem Streik große Aufregung wenn die Fluggäste ihren Ballermannurlaub verschieben müssen. Die Reaktionen möchte ich nicht sehen, wenn Patienten sterben, weil das Pflegepersonal streikt. Vermutlich will das auch die mehrheit des Pflegepersonals das so nicht erleben, daher könnten sie die Hilfe der Allgemeinheit sicherlich gebrauchen.
In einem Gesundheitssystem welches sich aus öffentlichen Geldern finanziert, sehe ich ohnehin ein grundsätzliches Interesse der einzahlenden Allgemeinheit, über die Verteilung dieser Gelder mitzubestimmen. Die Chancen stehen schließlich nicht schlecht, dass jeder von uns an irgendeinem Punkt im Leben einmal Patient in der Pflege wird, und Geld das in den Taschen von Investoren verschwindet, wird mir vermutlich keine bessere Pflege bringen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Back2topic:
> &#8220;Wir sind die Dummkoepfe der Welt&#8221;: Zehntausende Briten tummeln sich am Strand
> 
> Bitte sehr.
> ...



Hihi
da blendet einer wieder die Britische Gesundheitssystem aus und was die Med. Personal ertragen mussten.


Also das du auf die Gesundheit der Leute scheisst, sag dochs direkt.




RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Piloten haben auch keine Patienten zu versorgen. Trozdem herrscht bei jedem Streik große Aufregung wenn die Fluggäste ihren Ballermannurlaub verschieben müssen. Die Reaktionen möchte ich nicht sehen, wenn Patienten sterben, weil das Pflegepersonal streikt. Vermutlich will das auch die mehrheit des Pflegepersonals das so nicht erleben, daher könnten sie die Hilfe der Allgemeinheit sicherlich gebrauchen.
> In einem Gesundheitssystem welches sich aus öffentlichen Geldern finanziert, sehe ich ohnehin ein grundsätzliches Interesse der einzahlenden Allgemeinheit, über die Verteilung dieser Gelder mitzubestimmen. Die Chancen stehen schließlich nicht schlecht, dass jeder von uns an irgendeinem Punkt im Leben einmal Patient in der Pflege wird, und Geld das in den Taschen von Investoren verschwindet, wird mir vermutlich keine bessere Pflege bringen.




Früher war halt viel Städtische Betriebe also bsp. Pflegeheime,Krankenhaus  
damals haben  einfach die Müllmänner für die Pflegepersonal gestreikt.  


jetzt heute 2 Prozent deutschlandweit sind Kommunale Pflegeheime.  und TVÖD Vertrag ist nicht wenig Geld,
 aber sind halt 2 Prozent der Pflegeheime.^^


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Piloten haben auch keine Patienten zu versorgen. Trozdem herrscht bei jedem Streik große Aufregung wenn die Fluggäste ihren Ballermannurlaub verschieben müssen. Die Reaktionen möchte ich nicht sehen, wenn Patienten sterben, weil das Pflegepersonal streikt. Vermutlich will das auch die mehrheit des Pflegepersonals das so nicht erleben, daher könnten sie die Hilfe der Allgemeinheit sicherlich gebrauchen.
> In einem Gesundheitssystem welches sich aus öffentlichen Geldern finanziert, sehe ich ohnehin ein grundsätzliches Interesse der einzahlenden Allgemeinheit, über die Verteilung dieser Gelder mitzubestimmen. Die Chancen stehen schließlich nicht schlecht, dass jeder von uns an irgendeinem Punkt im Leben einmal Patient in der Pflege wird, und Geld das in den Taschen von Investoren verschwindet, wird mir vermutlich keine bessere Pflege bringen.



Die Allgemeinheit hat aber keine Ahnung wie sie etwas verwalten soll wovon sie ebenfalls keine Ahnung hat. 
Wenn ich von etwas gar keine Ahnung habe, dann fummel ich daran auch nicht rum. Passende Gesetze gibt es bereits jetzt schon (die müssen halt eingehalten werden) und alles andere ist auf dem freien Markt immer noch eine Sache zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer, wo jeder individuell für sein Einkommen den Arsch hochheben muss kurz gesagt. 
Ich hab nicht mal eine Idee wie die Allgemeinheit über etwas bestimmen sollte hier. 
Normal macht man das so: Regierung sucht sich n paar Berater (bestenfalls die, die schon seit Jahren im gleichen Bett schlafen wie die Lobbyisten der gewählten Branche) und die erfinden dann ein paar Regeln und schrauben so lange an denen rum bis es (fast) allen passt.  Das ist der übliche Weg wenn etwas reguliert werden soll wovon weder die Allgemeinheit noch die Regierung eine klare Vorstellung hat. Hinten raus kommt oft Unfug - sieht man ja beim Breitbandausbau und anderen Themen. 
Und wenn man hier mit dem gleichen Eifer die Ziele verfolgt wie beim Breitbandausbau, dann sind die Pflegekräfte auch im Jahre 2222 noch unterbezahlt. 

Also, wie stellt man sich das so vor?


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung ist nicht dafür da, [...]


Bevölkerung sagt doch.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Indem man die Privatisierung der Heime wieder rückgängig macht und die Angestellten ganz normal nach Tarif ÖD bezahlt. 
Dann müssen die Heime auch keinen Gewinn abwerfen.

Pflegenotstand - Die Anstalt vom 5. Dezember 2017 | ZDF | YouTube


> Max und Claus zeigen an ihrer Tafel, warum eines der reichsten Länder der Welt einen Pflegenotstand hat.


Deutschland gibt 1% des BIP für Pflege aus, in Schweden sind es 3%.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Indem man die Privatisierung der Heime wieder rückgängig macht und die Angestellten ganz normal nach Tarif ÖD bezahlt.
> Dann müssen die Heime auch keinen Gewinn abwerfen.
> 
> Pflegenotstand - Die Anstalt vom 5. Dezember 2017 | ZDF | YouTube
> ...



die letzte 3 jahren wurde in schweden viel Privatisiert und viele angestellten haben keinen Tarifverträge also bei Erkrankung  sind null euro und so.
Hatte ich ja mal dazu verlinkt.


Die Dänen sind jetzt "vorzeige land".

Wie die Daenen den Herausforderungen der Pflege begegnen &#8211; Pflegeethik Initiative Deutschland e.V.


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Letztere sind aber keine Naturgesetze und können durch Parlamente geändert werden.



Ich sehe derzeit keine parlamentarische Mehrheit und auch keinen darauf gerichteten Willen eines nennenswerten Teils der Bevoelkerung. Du etwa?

Ansonsten:



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)SPD-Methode(...)





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialistischer Bullshit.





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)DDR.



Als Ex-Zoni bin ich immer wieder fasziniert, wenn ein Pubert, der ´89 noch nicht mal der sprichwoertliche "Quark im Schaufenster" war, mich mit DDR-Analogien verbluefft. Hast Du moeglicherweise eine Zwangsstoerung? Ernst gemeinte Frage. Alternativ empfehle ich mal das Lesen eines Geschichtsbuches.



cryon1c schrieb:


> (...)



Ich koennte Dir jetzt Zitate von Dir praesentieren, wo Du vor nicht all zu langer Zeit eher empathiefern allen Systemverlierern warmherzige Ratschlaege a la Guertel enger schnallen, ins Umland ziehen & Job wechseln (Aufzaehlung beispielhaft, nicht abschliessend) gegeben hast. Entsprechend ueberrascht mich Dein, man koennte schon fast _Betteln_ dazu sagen, mit dem Du nun gebetsmuehlenhaft um Verstaendnis fuer die Noete einer ganz bestimmten Branche wirbst. Ruehrt Dein Meinungsumschwung am Ende daher, dass das Wasser gerade vor Deiner ganz eigenen Tuer zu steigen beginnt und Du Dich deshalb ploetzlich mit dem Konzept der "Gesellschaft" anfreunden kannst? Ernst gemeinte Frage 2.0.

Was machst Du eigentlich, wenn die von Dir prognostizierten Horden Schwarmintelligenz sei Dank auch nach einem Entfall der derzeitigen Beschraenkungen ausbleiben? Laesst Du sie dann zwangsweise vorfuehren? Haben wir an Feiertagen und beim sog. Zettelfalten praktiziert - glaub mir, hilft auf Dauer auch nicht. Und wenn sie dann da sind und sich zu Hauf infizieren, die Gesundheitseinrichtungen zum Bersten bringen und im guenstigsten Fall nur fuer Wochen nicht mehr wertschoepfend am Erwerbsleben teilnehmen koennen - bezahlst Du das dann alles vom Ersparten oder darf da dann doch ganz unbuerokratisch der Staat ran?

Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht vieles von dem, was mit Corona begruendet wird, selbst auch kritisch sehe - ebenso wie die unreflektierte, kritiklose Hinnahme durch erhebliche Teile der Bevoelkerung. Aber Deine Thesen sind nicht nur inhaltlich schlicht Unfug (beginnend, aber nicht endend mit dem von Dir abgelieferten Paradebeispiel eines Praeventivparadoxons), sondern auch anmassend und zynisch.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Das mit der Haftung für Tönnies etc. für die Folgekosten ist leider nicht so einfach.
Neuer Lockdown: Wer haftet fuer Infektionen bei Toennies? | LTO.de

Zumindest die strafrechtliche Haftung in Form der fahrlässigen Körperverletzung/Tötung ist eindeutig.


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/corona-toennies-lockdown-guetersloh-warendorf-haftung/ schrieb:
			
		

> Verstöße gegen infektions- oder arbeitsschutzrechtliche Pflichten können auch im Hinblick auf das Kernstrafrecht unmittelbare Auswirkungen entfalten, da sie als Indiz für objektive Sorgfaltspflichtverletzungen gelten. Kommt es durch einen Verstoß zur Gesundheitsschädigung einer anderen Person oder gar zu deren Tötung, kann dies beispielsweise den Tatbestand der fahrlässigen Körperverletzung (§ 229 StGB) bzw. fahrlässigen Tötung (§ 222 StGB) erfüllen. Strafbar im Sinne dieser Normen könnten wiederum die auf Seiten des Schlachtunternehmens für die Arbeitsabläufe Verantwortlichen sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Indem man die Privatisierung der Heime wieder rückgängig macht und die Angestellten ganz normal nach Tarif ÖD bezahlt.
> Dann müssen die Heime auch keinen Gewinn abwerfen.
> 
> Pflegenotstand - Die Anstalt vom 5. Dezember 2017 | ZDF | YouTube
> ...



Ahja so auf Pflegeheim bezogen.


Jemand der Pflegegrad 2-3 hat  beansprucht mehr Zeit und  Arbeit  als einer mit 5 und der Fünfer bringt ja  mehr Geld ein.


Es gibt keinen Richtige Prävention und Erhaltung der Selbstständigkeit, und die Leute die damit   Skrupellos Geld  verdienen wollen, werden auch noch belohnt.. wenn deren Bewohner es schlechter geht und dann Pflegegrad 5 bekommen.
Nachschub  an pflegebedürftige gibt es genüge 

Für einen Fünfer kriegt  man 2000 Euro Sachleistung und  der 2er nur  770Euro.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Als Ex-Zoni bin ich immer wieder fasziniert, wenn ein Pubert, der ´89 noch nicht mal der sprichwoertliche "Quark im Schaufenster" war, mich mit DDR-Analogien verbluefft. Hast Du moeglicherweise eine Zwangsstoerung? Ernst gemeinte Frage. Alternativ empfehle ich mal das Lesen eines Geschichtsbuches.



Die DDR hatte schon immer Geldprobleme, die Sowjetunion auch. Seit man den Kommunismus beendet hat geht es der Mehrheit der Leute finanziell besser.

Und mit SPD-Methode meine ich, dass die viele Konzepte für Ausgaben haben, aber nicht darlegen können, wie sich das nachhaltig finanzieren soll.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die DDR hatte schon immer Geldprobleme, die Sowjetunion auch. Seit man den Kommunismus beendet hat geht es der Mehrheit der Leute finanziell besser.
> 
> Und mit SPD-Methode meine ich, dass die viele Konzepte für Ausgaben haben, aber nicht darlegen können, wie sich das nachhaltig finanzieren soll.



Schröder hat dir doch  die Agenda2010 und Co. gebracht, davon hat doch die FDP geträumt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Schröder hat dir doch  die Agenda2010 und Co. gebracht, davon hat doch die FDP geträumt.



Er hat aktuell aber nicht das Sagen, sondern es ist Eskia, die Sozialismus als Vision hat zusammen mit Walter (eigentlich Norbert)
Was will man da erwarten?
Die suchen nur aktuell die Gelegenheit, um wieder in paar zu finden, die mitmachen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Schon wieder:

79 infizierte Mitarbeiter bei Dönerfleischproduzent in Moers_19:40 Uhr_
Die Zahl der positiv auf das Coronavirus getesteten Mitarbeiter einer Dönerfleischproduktion in Moers bei Duisburg hat sich auf 79 erhöht. Nachdem zunächst 17 Beschäftigte positiv getestet worden waren, kamen bei weiteren Tests nun 62 hinzu, wie der Kreis Wesel mitteilte. 120 Testergebnisse stehen noch aus. Der Dönerfleischproduzent hat 275 Mitarbeiter. Morgen soll die Verarbeitung des noch vorhandenen Rohfleischs abgeschlossen werden. "Danach wird der Betrieb zunächst komplett geschlossen", erklärte der Kreis.


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß von einigen die es HIER, lokal gemacht haben. International gibt es NICHTS.



Daran ändern auch Cluböffnungen in Deutschland nichts.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf Facebook ungewöhlich viele Anzeigen für PA - rate mal warum, die Firmen versuchen irgendwie ihr Vermögen abzustoßen was nun mal auch in Form von PA-Anlagen rumsteht und sich damit über Wasser halten. Hinterher werden sie das wohl mieten müssen.



Das wird wohl hauptsächlich Hobby-DJs oder Nebenberufliche betreffen. Für professionelle Anlagen existiert derzeit schlicht kein Markt, schon gar nicht auf Facebook.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Branchendialog hat nur eingeschränkt stattgefunden und betraf nur bestimmte Arten von Einrichtungen: Museen, Theater, Oper und andere Kultureinrichtungen die sowieso weit weniger Probleme haben mit Abstand, Maskenpflicht etc. Konzerthallen, Clubs und Festivals wurden bislang gekonnt ignoriert.
> Initiativen, Bündnisse und sonstiges decken keine Kosten. Sie könnten eventuell verhandeln und das wird dauern, derweil fangen die ersten an, über Insolvenzanträge und Geschäftsaufgaben zu reden.


Genau das ist der Punkt um den es derzeit geht. Aber warum soll man die Energie auf fruchtlose Öffnungsdebatten verschwenden, wenn es ebenso um finanzielle Unterstützung gehen kann? Einiges kann eventuell in nächster Zeit langsam wieder hochfahren, anderes noch für längere Zeit nicht. Entsprechend müssen eben die Mittel verteilt werden. Es wird sich derzeit keine politische Mehrheit dafür finden, Clubs zu öffnen. Auch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist dagegen. Sich darauf zu versteifen ist einfach nicht Konstruktiv.

Natürlich wird es Insolvenzen und Geschäftsaufgaben geben. Die hat es in vielen Branchen gegeben, und eine Sonderstellung der Veranstaltungsbranche kann es nicht geben. Es ist sicherlich ärgerlich, dass die Regierungen das Thema bislang übersehen haben, weshalb nun eine echte Katastrophe droht. Umso wichtiger ist es jedoch, mehrheitsfähige Lösungen zu erarbeiten, und keine Trutzburgen zu errichten.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das einzige was diese Branche hier und jetzt retten würde ist die Wiederherstellung von dem Normalbetrieb mit minimalen Auflagen. Man kann z.B. die Künstler aus USA, SüdAmerika und anderen Hotspots aktuell die Einreise nicht gewähren weil das wirklich riskant ist, aber auf der EU-Ebene könnte man anfangen zu arbeiten. Schweiz hat bewiesen das es geht. Keine Masken, Veranstaltungen bis zu 1000 Personen, es läuft.



Auch in der Schweiz besteht das Abstandsgebot weiter, wenn die Abstände nicht einzuhalten sind, herrscht Maskenpflicht. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie haben verstanden das auch diese Bereiche der Kultur wieder zum Regulärbetrieb übergehen müssen. Niemand kann diese Branche ein Jahr lang oder Länger durchfüttern. Wir erinnern uns, bereits im März wurde alles flachgelegt. Wir sehen schon den Juli auf uns zukommen. Impfstoff nicht in Sicht und wird auch nicht kommen die nächsten 6 Monate, das dauert länger. Also können die sich das ganze restliche Jahr 2020 in die Haare schmieren.
> Und die Bevölkerung ist auch nicht damit einverstanden, weder mit der Tatsache das es nichts gibt noch die Tatsache das da wieder Milliarden fällig werden. Reicht schon das Lufthansa diverse Milliarden verschluckt hat.



Das wird auch irgendwann so eintreten, aber eben noch nicht jetzt. Aktuell wird in Deutschland ein Hotspot nach dem anderen aufgedeckt. Da wird momentan niemand die Clubs öffnen. Das restliche Jahr 2020 hat sich die Branche schon spätestens mitte April in die Haare geschmiert, als die gesamte Sommer gefallen ist. Es braucht auch keinen Impfstoff, sondern je nach Veranstaltung funktionierende Konzepte, stabile Verhältnisse und die passende Stimmung in der Bevölkerung. Quasi Nichts davon ist derzeit für Großveranstaltungen mit Festacharakter gegeben.
Die Lufthansa hat einen Kredit mit 9 Prozent Zinsen bekommen, geschenkt ist das grundsätzlich nicht.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Früher war halt viel Städtische Betriebe also bsp. Pflegeheime,Krankenhaus
> damals haben  einfach die Müllmänner für die Pflegepersonal gestreikt.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist in der Tat ein erschreckend niedriger Anteil.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Allgemeinheit hat aber keine Ahnung wie sie etwas verwalten soll wovon sie ebenfalls keine Ahnung hat.
> Wenn ich von etwas gar keine Ahnung habe, dann fummel ich daran auch nicht rum. Passende Gesetze gibt es bereits jetzt schon (die müssen halt eingehalten werden) und alles andere ist auf dem freien Markt immer noch eine Sache zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer, wo jeder individuell für sein Einkommen den Arsch hochheben muss kurz gesagt.
> 
> Also, wie stellt man sich das so vor?


Die Allgemeinheit muss auch überhaupt nichts verwalten, wir leben nicht im Rätekommunismus. Es muss lediglich einen Wählerwillen geben, und damit den Auftrag an die Politik "den Arsch hochzuheben", wie du es auszudrücken beliebst. Ich habe keine Lust, später unter menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen im Pflegeheim herumzuvegetieren, um dann dem freiem Markt die Schuld geben zu können.





RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich eine Diskussion, die es wert ist, geführt zu werden? Ich kann mich derzeit ausnahmsweise zwar nicht unbedingt über Zeitmangel beschweren, aber dazu wäre mir selbst meine Zeit zu schade.



Na sowas aber auch...


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon wieder:
> 
> 79 infizierte Mitarbeiter bei Dönerfleischproduzent in Moers_19:40 Uhr_
> Die Zahl der positiv auf das Coronavirus getesteten Mitarbeiter einer Dönerfleischproduktion in Moers bei Duisburg hat sich auf 79 erhöht. Nachdem zunächst 17 Beschäftigte positiv getestet worden waren, kamen bei weiteren Tests nun 62 hinzu, wie der Kreis Wesel mitteilte. 120 Testergebnisse stehen noch aus. Der Dönerfleischproduzent hat 275 Mitarbeiter. Morgen soll die Verarbeitung des noch vorhandenen Rohfleischs abgeschlossen werden. "Danach wird der Betrieb zunächst komplett geschlossen", erklärte der Kreis.



Wenigstens nicht in Duisburg (Nachbarort)

----------------------
offtopic:

Ich hatte als Schüler einen Ferienjob in Dörrfleischproduktion  gehabt, war für die Abfälle zuständig, also volle Tonnen wegbringen/leeren/Säubern und neue Reinbringen.

sommerzeit war richtig schlimm  gewesen(gestank)  
aber  ich wollte unbedingt die  Ati Raedon 9700 Pro haben, damals  war ich Frische 16 Jahre Alt gewesen  




RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein erschreckend niedriger Anteil.



Also bei uns  sind es 3 Pflegeheime , aber der Heimleiter ist ein A******** .


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich koennte Dir jetzt Zitate von Dir praesentieren, wo Du vor nicht all zu langer Zeit eher empathiefern allen Systemverlierern warmherzige Ratschlaege a la Guertel enger schnallen, ins Umland ziehen & Job wechseln (Aufzaehlung beispielhaft, nicht abschliessend) gegeben hast. Entsprechend ueberrascht mich Dein, man koennte schon fast _Betteln_ dazu sagen, mit dem Du nun gebetsmuehlenhaft um Verstaendnis fuer die Noete einer ganz bestimmten Branche wirbst. Ruehrt Dein Meinungsumschwung am Ende daher, dass das Wasser gerade vor Deiner ganz eigenen Tuer zu steigen beginnt und Du Dich deshalb ploetzlich mit dem Konzept der "Gesellschaft" anfreunden kannst? Ernst gemeinte Frage 2.0.



Nicht wirklich, meine Branche ist eine der wenigen die von Corona nicht direkt betroffen ist. Wir sehen die Folgen von Corona - das ist einfach eine Umverteilung, was dort früher mehr durch Zuschauer finanziert wurde, ist jetzt mehr Werbefinanziert - weil entsprechend die Zuschauerzahlen steigen, aber das Geld bei den Zuschauern nicht so locker sitzt und die konventionelle Werbung nicht mehr so interessant ist wie Onlinewerbung. Hintenrum geht es dem Bereich aktuell nicht schlechter als Corona, aber explodiert sind die Gewinne nicht (im Gegensatz z.B. zu den Maskenherstellern die ihre Ware an den Meistbietenden verhökert haben). 

Ich stehe aber in Kontakt zu diversen Veranstaltern,  DJs, Musikern, war z.B. auch letztens vor dem ganzen Mist auf der Dreamhack mit dabei als Crew, ich komme manchmal rum. Mein Einkommen betrifft das gar nicht, abgesehen von 1-2-3 Messen im Jahr wo ich vll nen einfachen Job mitmachen würde einfach weil ich das geil finde und da Kontakte habe (ja ja, genau das was aktuell verboten ist - fremde Menschen treffen, Hände schütteln, sich umarmen, Kontakte aufbauen etc. - ist halt online, mit der Webcam anstoßen ist das beste was man machen darf aktuell laut unseren Politikern). Und gelegentliche DJ-Gigs die ich weniger für das Einkommen mache, sondern um den Rost zu entfernen und nicht einfach so im Club oder einer Bar zu trinken sondern da auch noch was gutes dabei zu tun. Gerade in den Zeiten wäre ich bereit jedes WE den Clubs/Kneipen hier kostenlos als DJ auszuhelfen WEIL sie das Geld brauchen. Und ja, die verdienen es wirklich, weil das ein Bereich ist in dem sich die Leute wirklich bemühen und keiner davon wirklich reich wird bis auf die Superstars. Und das würde sich auf mein Einkommen nicht auswirken, da gebe ich lieber das Geld für Taxi aus und bezahle auch noch die Drinks die ich auch so gekauft hätte an der Bar. Weil ich es kann. 
Selbst wenn ich das jetzt überall machen darf (kleine Locations halt), so dürfen die Gäste vieles nicht und das hilft also keinem. 

Die "Gesellschaft" geht mir da vorbei wo die Sonne nie scheint, ich könnte das noch deutlicher ausführen aber dann fange ich mir nen Permabann ein. 
Bin ich ein Egoschwein? Nein. 
Mich interessiert die breite Masse nur nicht, aber so wirklich gar nicht. Mich interessieren nur besondere Leute die meine Interessen teilen. Denen kann ich auch mal helfen und mache ich auch. Aber das große "Ganze" kann sich mal auf die Rückseite vom Mond bewegen von mir aus. 

Das sind keine Systemverlierer die einfach bei einem schlechten System durchgefallen sind oder Opfer von einem Fehler wurden etc. Die werden gezielt ignoriert und in die Pleite getrieben.
Nachtclubs gelten sowieso schon als die Brutstätte von Drogenkonsum, es sind eh alle bekloppt dort, sie sind laut, sie sind dreckig (ist aber auch so gewollt!), die Clubbesucher treiben die Nachbarn in den Wahnsinn und all die Argumente. Diese werden hier also gezielt ignoriert, die Gründe mögen vielfältig sein. Ich würde sie aber nicht als Systemverlierer sehen sondern als Zielscheiben vom System - das ist ne ganz andere Sache. Sonderlich viel Respekt hat das Nachtleben noch nie erfahren, weder von der Politik noch von der Polizei oder von der breiten Bevölkerungsmasse, deswegen kann mich sowohl die Politik als auch die breite Bevölkerungsmasse mal. Das gleiche passiert mit Sexworkern - verpöhnt, kaum Unterstützung etc. - das übliche was allem passiert was auch mal gegen das System ist und im Underground zuhause ist. 
Jetzt kommt n Virus und die sehen eine geile Gelegenheit in diesem Bereich alles auszudünnen ohne überhaupt aktiv zu werden - es wird einfach alles pauschal verboten. Andere Kultureinrichtungen die wesentlich besser in die "Gesellschaft" reinpassen erhalten auch wesentlich mehr Unterstützung, warum wohl.

Das soll nicht nach einer Verschwörungstheorie klingen, hier werden einfach Sachen links liegen gelassen die nicht so interessant sind, die keine starke Lobby haben und sowieso schon immer links liegen gelassen wurden, auch vor Corona. Und die dicken Investoren geiern schon lange auf diverse Gebäude die aktuell von Clubs benutzt werden die eh keine dicken Gewinne einfahren und entsprechend popelige Steuern zahlen.

Deswegen soll man ja auch gar nicht mit der Politik über irgendwelche Hilfspakete usw. reden die eh am Ziel vorbeischießen. Sondern darum das all das einfach wieder möglich ist, das regelt sich sehr gut selbst, die Clubs, Bordelle usw. sorgen für ihre Sicherheit drin meist ohne Polizei & Papa Staat. 

Da haste meine Antwort. 

Hier noch mal was:
Hier duerfen jetzt wieder bis zu 1000 Menschen in die Clubs

Unsere Nachbarn denken über die Kultur etwas anders, wofür ich denen meinen Respekt erweise. Die haben verstanden das gerade in schwierigen Zeiten wo Unsicherheit und finanzielle Schwankungen an der Tagesordnung sind, die Leute auf jeden Fall eine Ablenkung brauchen. Brot und Spiele praktisch als lebendiges Beispiel. Die Bevölkerung in der Schweiz ist wesentlich entspannter als bei uns, es gibt auch keine illegalen Corona-Partys mehr wenn man die Veranstaltungen wieder legal durchführen lässt. 
Da können wir was von den komisch redenden Nachbarn mit irren Preisen da im Süden mal was lernen. Gerade NRW und Bayern!


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)



Was genau ist eigentlich "Sozialismus"? Ich koennte es nicht beantworten, Er hat aktuell aber nicht das Sagen, sondern es ist Eskia, die Sozialismus als Vision hat zusammen mit Walter (eigentlich Norbert) Was will man da erwarten? Die suchen nur aktuell die Gelegenheit, um wieder in paar zu finden, die mitmachen.[/QUOTE]"]viele andere auch nicht. Du scheinst da ja schon weiter zu sein. Die SPD-Definition eines demokratischen Sozialismus findest Du, Interesse vorausgesetzt, auf Seite 7 des Godesberger Programms. Klingt wirklich zum Davonlaufen.

Am Ende isses aber eh wurscht - wenn so ein Feindbild sonst schon zu nichts taugt, so bringt es doch immerhin Struktur in den Tag. Was mich zum naechsten Punkt fuehrt:



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die suchen nur aktuell die Gelegenheit, um wieder in paar zu finden, die mitmachen.



Vom offensichtlichen Konstruktionsfehler der von Dir behaupteten Weltherrschaftsergreifungsstrategie© (eine SPD-gefuehrte parlamentarische Mehrheit kann ich derzeit an keinem noch so hypothetischen Horiziont erkennen) mal abgesehen: Oha. "Die" "suchen". Was Du so alles weisst. Brich doch die Schule ab und spiel Lotto?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wir bewegen uns aber immer weiter in Richtung Sozialismus, an Leuten wie seahawk kann man ja erkennen, dass einige das auch jetzt in der Krise gerne umsetzen würden.


An seahawk kann man aber auch erkennen, dass er weiter weg ist von der Mehrheit als die ganze Linke Partei.


Tengri86 schrieb:


> USA durch*schnittlich 5,3 Patienten auf eine Pflegefachkraft  und in Deutschland kommt eine auf 13+ !  und sehe da wie es in USA mit mehr Personal und bessere Personalschlüssel abgeht durch deine Larifari Aktionen.


Nicht, dass ich dir grundsätzlich widersprechen will, aber findest du, dass ein Land in dem nicht jeder Zugang zum Gesundheitssystem hat ein so guter Vergleich ist?


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich dir grundsätzlich widersprechen will, aber findest du, dass ein Land in dem nicht jeder Zugang zum Gesundheitssystem hat ein so guter Vergleich ist?



Niederlanden ist es eins zu sieben  ahja und die haben viel weniger Probleme mit Krankenhauskeimen

niederlande krankenhauskeime - Google-Suche


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

Danke Tengri


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Auch Italien hat einen höheren Personalschlüssel. 

So sieht es international aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_fofoe_WP_027_2017.pdf (S. 116)


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die werden gezielt(...)in die Pleite getrieben. Das soll nicht nach einer Verschwörungstheorie klingen(...).



Nevermind ...

Ansonsten - die Gesellschaft ist Dir egal, aber um Dich geht es auch nicht - sondern, ungewohnt altruistisch, um "Andere". Warum fuer die "Anderen" nicht Deine alten Rezepte gelten sollen (Du weisst schon - Guertel enger schnallen und so), hast Du irgendwie nicht beantwortet? Weshalb ich auch auf Nummer Sicher gehe: wenn jemand freimuetig einraeumt, dass ihm die Gesellschaft egal ist und er seitenlang nur ueber sich spricht - ist er hoechstwahrscheinlich ein Egoist.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch Italien hat einen höheren Personalschlüssel.
> 
> So sieht es international aus:
> 
> ...



In Norwegen mit Hilfskräfte  3,3 ?    :O


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Vor allem haben viele Länder mehr Fachkräfte allein, als es bei uns insgesamt Personal pro Patienten gibt. Das heißt natürlich auch, die anderen können sich mal so mit den Patienten beschäftigen. Also mal rausgehen oder so. 
Wenn das bei uns nicht die Angehörigen machen, kommen die Leute nie raus.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier duerfen jetzt wieder bis zu 1000 Menschen in die Clubs


Und ein weiterführender Link darin führt direkt zum Schweizerischen Bundesamt für Gesundheit, wo sich folgendes findet:


> [...]Das Nachverfolgen von Kontakten muss aber stets möglich sein. Der   Veranstalter muss sicherstellen, dass die Zahl der maximal zu   kontaktierenden Personen nicht grösser als 300 ist, etwa durch die   Unterteilung in Sektoren. [...]
> Der Mindestabstand zwischen zwei Personen wird angesichts der tiefen  Fallzahlen von 2 Metern auf 1,5 Meter reduziert. Wenn die Distanz von  1,5 Metern während mehr als 15 Minuten nicht eingehalten werden kann,  besteht ein erhebliches Ansteckungsrisiko. Der Abstand kann weiterhin  unterschritten werden, wenn eine Maske getragen wird oder Trennwände  vorhanden sind. Bei Veranstaltungen mit festen Sitzplätzen, zum Beispiel  im Konzert oder im Kino, reicht das Leerlassen eines Sitzes. Falls an  Veranstaltungen, Anlässen oder in Schulen die Distanzmassnahmen nicht  möglich sind, müssen Kontaktlisten geführt werden. Damit ist bei einem  positiven Fall das Nachverfolgen der Kontakte (Contact Tracing)  sichergestellt.


Aber manch einer liest nur die Überschriften, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ein weiterführender Link darin führt direkt zum Schweizerischen Bundesamt für Gesundheit, wo sich folgendes findet:
> 
> Aber manch einer liest nur die Überschriften, wenn überhaupt.



Ich hab das gelesen.
Und genau das gleiche hätten wir hier schon vor Monaten machen können.
100-300 Leute erstmal, dann 1000. 
Maske nur wenn man den Leuten über längeren Zeitraum (15+ Minuten) nahe kommt. 
Contact tracing mit minimalem Aufwand.

Aber selbst dazu sind unsere Politiker hier nicht fähig. Lieber pauschal alles verbieten und beim verrecken der Kultur zusehen und kichern. 

Da bin ich froh das Leute das hier nicht so knallernst nehmen und nicht in Panik verfallen. Zu Pfingsten hatten wir ein richtig schönes Pesttreffen hier in Leipzig, wo auch mal über 500 Leute zusammen waren - an der frischen Luft, aber natürlich ohne dicken Abstand, ohne Masken (nur die Met-Verkäufer hatten die) und es gab auch Livemusik und ne Feuershow. Ansteckungen? Bislang keine bekannt. Kontaktdaten wollte übrigens keiner.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und genau das gleiche hätten wir hier schon vor Monaten machen können.



Konnte man nicht, weil da die Zahlen noch viel zu hoch waren und man außer zum Einkaufen gar nicht raus durfte.
Und wenn die Leute wieder so unvernünftig sind, hat man so einen Lockdown bald wieder in ganz Deutschland.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Contact tracing mit minimalem Aufwand.



Bundesregierung | Corona-Warn-App: Unterstuetzt uns im Kampf gegen Corona. Alle Informationen zur App.

Und die sorgt durch die wechselnden Keys auch automatisch für die Anonymität, ohne das man selbst irgendwas ändern muss.


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber manch einer liest nur die Überschriften, wenn überhaupt.



Wahrscheinlich interessieren ihn weder die Ueberschrift noch der Text - er hat Maschinenbau studiert und das Karohemd ist frisch gebuegelt. Beende den Satz selbst.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Beende den Satz selbst.


meddl!
YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die DDR hatte schon immer Geldprobleme, die Sowjetunion auch.



Die Staatsverschuldung der DDR lag 1990 bei rund 86 Milliarden DM (5.384 DM pro Kopf), davon etwas weniger als ein Viertel Auslandsschulden.
Die Staatsverschuldung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland lag zum selben Zeitpunkt bei rund 930 Milliarden DM (15.000 DM pro Kopf).

Geldprobleme sind relativ. Wenn man kaum (günstige) Kredite bekommt, kann man sich zwar nicht so hoch verschulden, ist aber auch nicht flüssig, um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.



> Seit man den Kommunismus beendet hat geht es der Mehrheit der Leute finanziell besser.



Der Mehrheit der Leute wo? Weltweit geht es vielen Menschen schlechter, seit die ehemaligen Kommunisten beim Kapitalismus mitspielen.



Fun Fact:
In der DDR gingen ungefähr 25% des Staatshaushaltes für Sozialleistungen drauf, einschließlich umfassender Subventionen in so ziemlich jedem Bereich des täglichen Lebens bis runter zum lächerlichen Preis von Grundnahrungsmitteln.
Auf das Ministerium für Arbeit und Soziales der Bundesrepublik Deutschland entfallen dieses Jahr 40 Prozent des Staatshaushaltes.
So sozialistisch wie die heutige Bundesrepublik ward die DDR nimmermehr.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Geldprobleme sind relativ. Wenn man kaum (günstige) Kredite bekommt, kann man sich zwar nicht so hoch verschulden, ist aber auch nicht flüssig, um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.



Ist bei Kuba, Venezuela und dem Iran doch auch nicht anders. Die Wirtschaft dort liegt durch die jahrzehntelangen unsinnigen Sanktionen der USA am Boden.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht, weil da die Zahlen noch viel zu hoch waren und man außer zum Einkaufen gar nicht raus durfte.
> Und wenn die Leute wieder so unvernünftig sind, hat man so einen Lockdown bald wieder in ganz Deutschland.
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Idee. Open Air umsetzbar. Clubs - eher weniger. Kann dir auf Anhieb 2-3 Locations nennen hier vor Ort wo der Empfang nen Abgang macht sobald man die Eingangstür im Club zugemacht hat hinter sich. 
Dark Flower und Kobra Keller in Leipzig z.B. - beide sind REINE Kellerclubs, die ganze Action findet im Keller statt. Kobra Keller hat wenigstens ne Bar und Toilette mit Empfang oben, das Dark Flower z.B. gar nicht.  Empfang? Naja sporadisch bis nicht existent.
Von solchen Clubs gibt es tausende im ganzen Land. 

Weiß nicht wie gut die App im Offline-Modus funktioniert, dazu gibt es keine Infos. Wenn es schlecht ist, dann muss das nachgebessert werden. 

Dazu kann nicht sichergestellt werden das jeder die App aktiv hat. Selbst wenn die Security prüft ob die App installiert und ausgeführt wird (viel Spaß dabei!), so kann sie jeder abschalten. Das würde komplett darauf basieren wie ehrlich und verantwortungsvoll die Leute sind. Unter "minimalem Aufwand" verstehe ich was ganz anderes.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Die App kommuniziert über Bluetooth, geht also auch ohne Internet. Das wird nur gebraucht, um ab und zu zu prüfen, ob eine der bekannten Apps eine Infektion gemeldet hat.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu kann nicht sichergestellt werden das jeder die App aktiv hat. Selbst wenn die Security prüft ob die App installiert und ausgeführt wird (viel Spaß dabei!), so kann sie jeder abschalten. Das würde komplett darauf basieren wie ehrlich und verantwortungsvoll die Leute sind. Unter "minimalem Aufwand" verstehe ich was ganz anderes.



Deshalb gibt es nebenher noch die Kontaktliste. Doppelt hält besser.


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab das gelesen.
> Und genau das gleiche hätten wir hier schon vor Monaten machen können.
> 100-300 Leute erstmal, dann 1000.
> Maske nur wenn man den Leuten über längeren Zeitraum (15+ Minuten) nahe kommt.
> Contact tracing mit minimalem Aufwand.



Das könnte man vielleicht, wenn gerade nicht überall neue Infektionsherde auftauchen würden. Selbst wenn wir jetzt einfach einmal davon ausgehen, dass diese Maßnahmen angesichts des jeweiligen Infektionsgeschehens ausreichend wären, wer soll für einen solchen Beschluss derzeit die Politische Verantwortung übernehmen? Der Wille der Bevölkerung steht derartigen Maßnahmen derzeit ganz klar mehrheitlich ablehnend entgegen. Das muss einem persönlich vielleicht nicht gefallen, aber so ist das in einer Demokratie nun einmal. 

Es gibt dafür aktuell schlicht kein Mandat. Das kann sich jederzeit ändern, oder auch nicht.

Mit ideologischer Verbissenheit und ohne politische Allianzen, rettet man allerdings auch keine Clubs...


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die App kommuniziert über Bluetooth, geht also auch ohne Internet. Das wird nur gebraucht, um ab und zu zu prüfen, ob eine der bekannten Apps eine Infektion gemeldet hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Deshalb gibt es nebenher noch die Kontaktliste. Doppelt hält besser.




Aus Erfahrung aus einigen Clubs kann ich dir sagen - die Leute sind extrem scheu. Im Club sind normalerweise sämtliche Fotoaufnahmen verboten, die Smartphone-Kameras werden abgeklebt, die Leute wollen da in Ruhe feiern. 
Das letzte was man von denen bekommen würde, wären ihre Daten.
Es gibt auch Gründe, in dem Club ist z.B. einiges an BTM unterwegs. Die Listen würden den Behörden also beste Möglichkeiten bieten da vorzugehen.
Ich stehe da neutral dazu, soll jeder nehmen was er will, ich weiß aber das diese Leute ihre Kontaktdaten nicht einfach so angeben werden, schon gar nicht da wo sie für Behörden bestimmt sind. Und schon gar nicht an einem Ort wo sie mit BTM auftauchen. 

Das Nachtleben IST complex und es will im Underground bleiben. Natürlich nicht alles, aber wir wissen doch alle wie diverse Szenen drauf sind. Das letzte was sie dort haben wollen, sind Behörden. Egal ob es um Punks geht, Technoheads oder irgendwelche andere Musikrichtungen die mit Behörden oft n Problem haben.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Allein deshalb sollte man die wohl schon dicht machen.

Die Betreiber könnten dann durchaus wegen Beihilfe in den Knast gehen.


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So sozialistisch wie die heutige Bundesrepublik ward die DDR nimmermehr.



Wobei es da ja den von Adenauer forcierten Lastenausgleich nach Kriegsende gab. Vermutlich haelt der DJ Adenauer aber fuer ein Kreml-U-Boot.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unter "minimalem Aufwand" verstehe ich was ganz anderes.



Ich denke, der Groschen ist inzwischen auch in der Flaeche gefallen.  Zumindest im Moment sieht es aber nicht danach aus, als wuerdest Du viel  Zustimmung fuer Dein partyradikales Marktmodell bekommen? Selbst jemand aus der Branche selbst beurteilt Situation & Optionen anders. Ich kann es  nicht beweisen, behaupte aber - umschlaegig auf die Bevoelkerung wird  die Quote auch nicht zu Deinen Gunsten ausfallen.

Das muss Dich aber in Deinem missionarischen Eifer nicht bremsen.


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Groschen ist inzwischen auch in der Flaeche gefallen.  Zumindest im Moment sieht es aber nicht danach aus, als wuerdest Du viel  Zustimmung fuer Dein partyradikales Marktmodell bekommen? Selbst jemand aus der Branche selbst beurteilt Situation & Optionen anders. Ich kann es  nicht beweisen, behaupte aber - umschlaegig auf die Bevoelkerung wird  die Quote auch nicht zu Deinen Gunsten ausfallen.



Amen.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allein deshalb sollte man die wohl schon dicht machen.



Naja das haben Behörden hier bislang anders gesehen. Die Clubs sind stadtweit bekannt, auch darüber hinaus. Und das die Leute dort nicht nur Alk trinken - ebenfalls. 

Ich verurteile dafür keinen, aber jeder der als DJ gearbeitet hat, hat genug gesehen davon. Juckt mich nicht kurz gesagt. 

Fakt ist: das Nachtleben steht am Abgrund. Viele interessiert es nicht, sie sind keine Clubgänger. Aber da hängen auch Konzerte mit dran und sehr viele Arbeitsplätze die normalerweise unsichtbar sind, weil man den Leuten selbst bei der Arbeit nur selten begegnet. 
Das ist aber kein Grund die Kultur an die Wand zu fahren.
First in, last out ist keine Lösung für eine Branche wie diese. 
Wird halt zu gerne übersehen, vergessen und ignoriert, aber das es genau die Branche die Jugendliche davon abhält, richtig viel Unfug auf der Straße zu veranstalten. 
Und Leute werden immer feiern. Das machen sie auch ohne Clubs - aber dann gibt es illegale Partys mit allen Folgen - von Müll bis entgangenen Steuern. Frage mich ob das wirklich gewollt ist.




JePe schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Groschen ist inzwischen auch in der Flaeche gefallen.  Zumindest im Moment sieht es aber nicht danach aus, als wuerdest Du viel  Zustimmung fuer Dein partyradikales Marktmodell bekommen? Selbst jemand aus der Branche selbst beurteilt Situation & Optionen anders. Ich kann es  nicht beweisen, behaupte aber - umschlaegig auf die Bevoelkerung wird  die Quote auch nicht zu Deinen Gunsten ausfallen.
> 
> Das muss Dich aber in Deinem missionarischen Eifer nicht bremsen.



Das ist nichts neues, seit dem es Clubs mit Lautsprechern gibt die laut genug sind um die Nachbarn zu stören - seit dem gibt es auch Club-Gegner aller Art. 
Den meisten gehen diese seltsamen Einrichtungen wo am Wochenende besoffene Leute in Massen rausfallen auch am Hintern vorbei. Das Nachtleben hat noch nie wirklichen Zuspruch in der Bevölkerung gehabt. Mit Corona oder ohne. 

Und die Branche ist weit gefächert. Jemand der überwiegend mit Messen, Tagungen und anderen Großevents zu tun hat, wird einen Clubbetreiber oder DJ kaum verstehen - die Welten sind zu unterschiedlich. Selbst die Vorschriften die an die Location gestellt werden sind verschieden. Jeder von uns hat seinen eigenen Bereich. Ich rede über das Nachtleben, das ist ein großer Teil von der Eventbranche aber bei weitem nicht alles, auch nicht das was das meiste Geld einbringt - aber es ist das was die Leute jedes Wochenende bei Laune hält - diejenigen die diese Orte besuchen wollen. Ich habe eine komplett andere Sichtweise weil ich aus einem ganz anderen Bereich komme. Das eine sind massive, weltbekannte Events (zumindest in ihrem Kreis), das andere sind Underground-Events die entsprechend wesentlich mehr Ärger verursachen und ganz anders von der Bevölkerung wahrgenommen werden. Die Leute bringen auch wesentlich weniger Geld ein - Partygäste pennen nicht im Hotel, sie essen selten was (und wenn dann ists McDoof weil nix anderes hat um die Zeit auf), die Taxifahrer erleben die nur im besoffenen Zustand usw


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wird halt zu gerne übersehen, vergessen und ignoriert, aber das es genau die Branche die Jugendliche davon abhält, richtig viel Unfug auf der Straße zu veranstalten.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Gründe, in dem Club ist z.B. einiges an BTM unterwegs.



Also kriminelle Dealer halten Jugendliche von Unfug ab ??!!

Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das machen sie auch ohne Clubs - aber dann gibt es illegale Partys mit allen Folgen - von Müll bis entgangenen Steuern. Frage mich ob das wirklich gewollt ist.



Das oben ist doch schon eine illegale Party im Club. Kostet den Betreiber locker mehrere 10.000€ Bußgeld.
Da hat keiner Interesse dran, außer kriminelle Junkies.

Jedem der ernsthaft an legalen Konzerten interessiert hat, wird das ablehnen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2020)

Kuestenregion begruesst Urlaubsverbot fuer Guetersloher | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Oldenburg

für Uniklinik Münster muss man negativ test vorlegen 
Uniklinik Muenster will keine Patienten aus den Kreisen Warendorf  und Guetersloh | Radio WAF


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also kriminelle Dealer halten Jugendliche von Unfug ab ??!!
> 
> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.
> 
> Das oben ist doch schon eine illegale Party im Club. Kostet den Betreiber locker mehrere 10.000€ Bußgeld.



Dealer gehen nicht in die Clubs. Konsumenten tun es. Du kriegst auch kaum was in den Club rein, die Security bohrt da nicht in der Nase rum.

Die Clubs halten die Jugendlichen davon ab, besoffen durch die Gegend zu ziehen und Oktoberfest-Zustände zu verursachen. Das sollte auch dir in den Kopf gehen.

Und illegale Party OHNE Veranstalter in der Natur. Da gibt es keinen Betreiber. Keinen denn mal als Organisator hinstellen kann. 
Selbst eine Bar gibt es nicht wo man eine fehlende Schanklizenz durchdrücken könnte. Es gibt nur Müllberge (ja Menschen sind manchmal Schweine), es gibt Straftaten aller Art die normalerweise durch die Security in Clubs unterbunden werden und nie gemeldet werden und oben drauf gibt es keine wirklichen Regeln. 
So was steigt aktuell in Berlin, schon seit Wochen. Muss dir mal raussuchen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und illegale Party OHNE Veranstalter in der Natur. Da gibt es keinen Betreiber. Keinen denn mal als Organisator hinstellen kann.



Da zahlt dann halt jeder Teilnehmer die 150€ Bußgeld.

Corona-Bussgeldkatalog fuer Sachsen - Corona-Bussgelder 2020


			
				https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/corona-sachsen/ schrieb:
			
		

> Verstoß gegen Verbot der Teilnahme an nicht zulässigen Veranstaltungen, Versammlungen und Ansammlungen:
> *    150 €    *
> Jede Person, die gegen das Verbot verstößt







cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst eine Bar gibt es nicht wo man eine fehlende Schanklizenz durchdrücken könnte.



Ohne Bar braucht man auch keine Schanklizenz. 

Das ist dann einfach Selbstbedienung.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Dealer gehen nicht in die Clubs. Konsumenten tun es. Du kriegst auch kaum was in den Club rein, die Security bohrt da nicht in der Nase rum.



Hieß es nicht gerade die Security schafft es nicht mal die Kontaktdaten der Besucher zu erfassen???


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2020)

Den Engländern scheint mitlerweile alles scheissegal zu sein: Briten stuermen Straende - Lage teils nicht mehr beherrschbar | GMX


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2020)

Wenn man die Sensationsgeilste Überschrift vergleicht also wie deutsche Pfingsten
Pfingstbilanz: Corona-Party auf Sylt, Ausnahmezustand an Ostsee-Orten - Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht gerade die Security schafft es nicht mal die Kontaktdaten der Besucher zu erfassen???



Die ist nicht dazu da, Papierkram zu erledigen. 
Die ist dazu da, um keine Minderjährige, keine Drogen und keine Waffen in den Club zu lassen. Und das sie Streithähne auseinander bekommen kann ohne das diese sich oder andere schwer verletzen. 
Was anderes haben die nicht gelernt, sie sind dafür nicht ausgebildet und haben mit Daten nichts zu tun. So solls auch bleiben. 
Weder die Security noch die Gäste wollen es. Wird es gefordert, wird nichts klappen und Gäste bleiben fern. Aus diversen Gründen. Niemanden geht es an, wo man seine Nächte verbringt und mit wem. Wenn ich das jemandem mitteilen will, mache ich das von mir aus und freiwillig.

Und wegen den 150€ - versuche das mal nachzuweisen. Open Air und illegale Fete, ja gut 150€ pro Nase. Wäre es mir z.B. wert. Denen in Berlin ist es wohl wert, denn die Partys steigen. Ein gewisser Teil der Bevölkerung will die Panik nicht mehr sehen und hören und sie können rechnen - wenn 0,02% der Bevölkerung das Virus hatten und nicht mal 0,01% der Bevölkerung nachweislich aktiv infektiös ist, dann pfeift man halt drauf.

Wie man gesehen hat, die Briten pfeifen auch gepflegt drauf. 

Man kann die Bevölkerung nicht für lange Zeit einsperren, vor allem weil die Gefahr so minimal ist.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2020)

Und weiter gehts: Corona-Fall bei Tönnies in Weißenfels


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die ist dazu da, um keine Minderjährige, keine Drogen und keine Waffen in den Club zu lassen.



Und wie kommen dann die Jugendlichen und die BTM da rein???


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie kommen dann die Jugendlichen und die BTM da rein???



Weil keiner das alles kontrolliert. Der Aufwand wäre zu groß.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Also muss da ordentliche Kontrolle her und wenn die nicht da ist, wird dicht gemacht.


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Branche ist weit gefächert. Jemand der überwiegend mit Messen, Tagungen und anderen Großevents zu tun hat, wird einen Clubbetreiber oder DJ kaum verstehen - die Welten sind zu unterschiedlich. Selbst die Vorschriften die an die Location gestellt werden sind verschieden. Jeder von uns hat seinen eigenen Bereich.



Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, ich bin genug herumgekommen, um zu wissen, wie es dort Läuft. Ich verfüge allerdings auch über den theoretischen Background, um verkünden zu können, dass die baurechtlichen Vorschriften für jede Location in der VStättVo festgehalten sind. Sofern es sich bei den von dir aufgesuchten Clubs nicht um Kirchen oder vergleichbare Orte der Andacht handelt, gilt die ab 200 PAX auch dort. Weitere für den Clubbetrieb relevante Regelwerke und Richtlinien wären mindestens die DIN 15905-5, ASR 2.2, DGUV Vorschrift 17, DGUV Information 215-310 sowie die gute alte DGUV Vorschrift 3.
Hinzu kommen weitere Auflagen im Bezug auf den Gastronomiebetrieb (IfSG) und den Jugenschutz (JuSchG).

Ich habe zwar nie als DJ gearbeitet, aber möglicherweise weiß ich auch gerade deshalb über die Realitäten des Betriebs einer Veranstaltungsstätte bescheid.

Ich denke, jeder kann DJs und Clubbetreiber durchaus verstehen, denn ihre Situation unterscheidet sich nicht vom Rest der Branche. Stillstand herrscht gerade überall, die Betroffenen brauchen jetzt aber keine Party, die brauchen Geld um ihre Betriebe zu stützen und eventuell den Lebensunterhalt zu sichern. Das ist nämlich unter den aktuellen Bedingungen nicht mit der Öffnung ihrer Betriebe zu verdienen. Man kann sich da jetzt solidarisch zeigen, oder auf Partymachen drängen, deine Entscheidung hast du scheinbar getroffen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Was meinst du mit 200 PAX?


----------



## RandyMagnum (25. Juni 2020)

200 Anwesende Personen. Ursprünglich von abgekürzt von persons approximately. Branchenweiter Standardbegriff, meines Wissens auch unter anderem in der Hotellerie und Luftfahrt gebräuchlich.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Hinzu kommen weitere Auflagen im Bezug auf den Gastronomiebetrieb (IfSG) und den Jugenschutz (JuSchG).



Zu ersterem kommt aber auf jeden Fall noch die Lebensmittelhygieneverordnung dazu. 
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/lmhv_2007/LMHV.pdf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Solange ich es dir gleichtun darf sind wir cool



Have fun. Ich werde ggf. von Zeit zu Zeit mal nach Quellen fragen, aber mehr gibt es da nicht zu befürchten.



> Dann waren deine Erwartungen eben falsch. Sowas passiert und das ist auch nicht schlimm.
> Du übersiehst bei deinen Ausführungen, dass du eine Vielzahl der an einer Veranstaltung beteiligten Personen auf der Veranstaltung selber oder auch nur in deren Umfeld überhaupt nicht zu Gesicht bekommen wirst. ...
> Das funktioniert im Prinzip also wie in jedem anderen Gewerbe auch, warum sollte dies auch nicht so sein? Lediglich die Berufsbezeichnungen lauten an manchen Stellen halt anders. Ich habe keine Ahnung in welcher Branche du selbst arbeitest, in der das großartig anders Abläuft.



Also in allen Branchen, in denen ich bislang gearbeitet habe und auch in allen Einblicken, die ich in die Veranstaltungsbranche habe (u.a. Organisation studentischer Veranstaltungen, längere Zeit ein "neben"beruflicher Veranstaltungstechniker im Freundeskreis, Security Dienst in der Bekanntschaft, Einblick in Messe-Personalplanung) macht dieser planende und organisierende Teil weniger als 20% der Arbeit aus, zum Teil weniger als 10%. Und in Personen ist das Verhältnis noch extremer, weil der eigentliche Betrieb, Auf- und Abbau von verschiedenen Personen ausgeführt werden, die jeweils nur einen halben Tag oder weniger am Stück arbeiten, sodass hier rund die doppelte Menge an Arbeitskräften pro Arbeitsstunde betroffen ist. Wenn ich meine Einblicke einseitig auslege, komme ich so sogar auf ein Verhältnis von versicherungspflichtig angestellten zu Kleinstselbstständigen und Hilfskräften von 1:10 bis 1:20, die von mir im letzten Post angelegten 1:2 bis 1:4 waren aus meiner Sicht eher die untereste Grenze. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es in Teilen der Branche auch ganz anders aussehen kann, da beispielsweise reine B2B-Veranstaltungen mit einfacher physischer Präsentation die Umsetzung dramatisch vereinfachen können und aufgrund der geforderten Qualität mehr erfahrene Leute haben wollen, allerdings muss ich in Anbetracht der Größe solch geschlossener Veranstaltungen verglichen mit den großen Publikumsmessen, Unterhaltungsbetrieben und der Party-Szene anzweifeln, dass das den Gesamtschnitt komplett ins Gegenteil verkehren kann. Bei den Umsätzen vielleicht - aber bei der Zahl der tätigen Personen? 

Hast du vielleicht belastbare Quellen, die objektive Zahlen zur Personalzusammensetzung im Branchenschnitt liefern?



> Aushilfskräfte sind allerdings genau das: Geringfügig Beschäftigte. Die sind derzeit auch nicht in Kurzarbeit, sondern jetzt entweder in anderen Branchen geringfügig beschäftigt oder eben nun beispielsweise vollständig von Transferleistungen abhängig. Diese Leute sind nicht in den Branchenzahlen zu den sozialversicherungspflichtigen Beschäftigten enthalten. Es mögen zwar viele sein, aber wie viele kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Aushilfskräfte sind aber im Zuge der Krisenbewältigung allerdings Branchenübergreifend momentan auch nicht unbedingt im Fokus der Maßnahmen.



Exakt das hatte ich schon geschrieben: Die meisten Leute, die vorher von der Branche abhängig waren, stehen meiner Schätzung nach jetzt schon auf der Straße und kriegen gar nichts. Ohne das ein Hahn danach kräht. Deswegen frage ich mich auch, wie groß die Zahl derjenigen, die von weiteren Pleiten betroffen sein könnten, wirklich ist, also wer derzeit überhaupt noch in Lohn und Brot ist. Und wie viele davon im Gegensatz zu den wirklich armen Schweinen auch selbst hätte vorsorgen können und müssen.



> Eventflächen jetzt aufzugeben kommt für die betreibenden Unternehmen allerdings einer Aufgabe des Betriebs gleich. Das kann man natürlich machen, aber das ist dann eben auch keine Einsparungsmaßnahme mehr.
> Mietverträge für Gewerbeflächen werden in der Regel über eine vertraglich festgelegte Laufzeit, häufig 10 Jahre, abgeschlossen. Das kurzfristige Beenden dieser Mietverhältnisse ist häufig schon deshalb nicht so einfach möglich. Ferner sind die Flächen, um sie überhaupt als Veranstaltungsflächen nutzbar zu machen (Stichwort VStättVo), in der Regel aufwendig umgebaut, und müssen bei der Beendigung des Mietverhältnisses wieder in den Ursprungszustand versetzt werden. Kurzfristig funktioniert das also auch daher eher nicht, um von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen.



Okay, wenn die Flächen als nackter Raum langfristig angemietet und dann groß umgebaut wurden, wird es in der Tat schwierig. Bei den wenigen Einblicken, die ich in solche Arrangements bislang hatte, war allerdings das genaue Gegenteil der Fall: Entweder waren es Locations für Einzelevents, die zum Teil sogar relativ kurzfristig in Übergangsnutzung angemietet wurden oder aber allgemein praktisch gar keine unbeweglichen Einbauten hatten, weil man sie für verschiedenartige Veranstaltungen flexibel halten will. So etwas lässt sich binnen weniger Tage komplett räumen. Schlimmstenfalls braucht man 1-2 Möbelwagen und einen billigen Abstellraum am Arsch der Welt für die Zeit in der man (ja, darauf läuft mein Ansatz hinaus) den Laden mangels Nachfrage vorübergehend dicht macht. In die gleiche Kategorie fallen auch alle Messen und Veranstaltungshallen, wenn da überhaupt ein Mieterverhältnis besteht. Der andere, exakte Gegenentwurf bei regelmäßig geöffneten Etablissements war oft mit einem Teil der Grundausstattung (Küchenräumlichkeiten,...) angemietet, zumindest aber von der Bausubstanz her (keine Fenster, dicke Wände ) recht speziell veranlagt. Auch hier beschränkte sich das Investment des Veranstalters jenseits von Personal, Name, Marketing und Verbrauchsmaterialien auf die Deko und vielleicht noch die Unterhaltungselektronik, wobei die teuren Baugruppen von letzterer meist schon aus Wartungsgründen mobil sind. Auch hier könnte man den Laden binnen kurzer Zeit räumen, ohne dabei mehr als vielleicht 10% der Werte zurücklasse/zerlegen zu müssen und der Vermieter stünde anschließend mit dem Gerippe eines Clubs dar, den derzeit niemand braucht.



> Ob Eventflächen tatsächlich zu Büroflächen werden oder anderer gewerblicher Nutzung zugeführt werden ist unerheblich. Ich wollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass derartige Flächen am Markt sehr wohl gefragt sind und sich in entsprechenden Preislichen Lagen befinden.
> Abgesehen davon habe ich persönlich regelmäßig mit Locations zu tun, welche sich tatsächlich in Penthouse Lage ansonsten als reinen Bürogebäuden genutzter Immobilien zu tun. Völlig abwegig ist der Gedanke also auch wieder nicht



Kenne ich auch ein paar Beispiele von, sind aber praktisch durchgängig Hochpreisetablissements, die halt einfach in irgendwas mit mindestens 20 Stockwerken rein wollten. Wer bei den da möglichen Preisen keine Rücklagen angelegt hat, bekommt mein Mitleid nicht. 

Allerdings liegen auch die in Städten beziehungsweise Vierteln, in denen (zehn-)tausende m² Büroflächen vergeblich einen Nutzer suchen, selbst wenn in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft beispielsweise Wohnungen zu Premiumpreisen gehandelt werden und Ladengeschäfte nur noch durch Erbschaft erhältlich sind. Aber ein Laden braucht eben (im Gegensatz zu einer Szenebar. Oder einem Büro) direkten, leichten Zugang von außen samt Schaufenster, Wohnungen eine komplett andere Bausubstanz und auch eine entsprechende Grundbucheintragung. Dazu kommen zum Teil noch sehr starke lokale Gefälle. Ich habe schon leerstehende Einkaufszentren wenige Blocks von Hochpreis-Flaniermeilen gesehen - wenn die Ströme der Laufkundschaft keinen Umweg machen, ist die vermeintlich zentrale Lage trotzdem wertlos. Und niemand mag in eine Wohnung an Hauptverkehrsstraßen ziehen oder mit einer Bildfüllenden Betonwand gegenüber. Wenn einem die eine Art Mieter abspringt kann man also nicht automatisch auf andere wechseln und in einer allgemeinen Rezession sinkt zudem die Nachfrage in allen Segmenten. Ein paar Beispiele werden wir wohl bald mit schließenden Karstadtfilialen sehen - die dürften ohne große Umbaumaßnahmen maximal das Erdgeschoss und die erste Etage einer neuen Nutzung zuführen können.



> Womit dann auch dieses Standbein des lokalen Gastronomiebetriebes, nämlich Eventgastronomie, zumindest dem erweiterten Kreis der Veranstaltungswirtschaft zuzurechnen wäre.



Dem erweiterten, ja. Deswegen sage ich ja auch: 1,5 Millionen inkl. Anhang kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Allerdings muss man stark zwischen Unternehmen unterscheiden, die AUCH der Eventbranche zuarbeiten und Unternehmen, die NUR in dieser tätig sind. Ein Restaurant, dass bislang 30 mal im Jahr ein großes Buffet angeliefert hat, verliert eben nicht 100%, sondern vielleicht nur 10% seines Umsatzes. Das ist auch unangenehm, aber bei solider Unternehmensführung noch nicht existenzbedrohend. Und es ist bei 5% Wirtschaftsschrumpfung auch schlichtweg unvermeidbar. Einnahmen werden auf breiter Front runtergehen und wir können unmöglich alles ersetzen. Es können nur punktuelle Spitzen abgemildert werden und absehbar kurze, aktue Krisen überbrückt werden.



> Das mag deine persönliche Meinung sein, aber meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wiederrum scheint dein Idealbild des Unternehmertums dann entweder in der Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts stehen geblieben zu sein, oder aber es war schon immer Fantasie.



Es ist das Bild eines Unternehmertums, dass sich nicht auf Kosten der Gesellschaft bereichert. Dass das sehr idealistisch ist, ist mir klar. Aber wer mit dem moralischen Anspruch, dass ihm unangemessenes Leid wiederfährt, Hilfe von anderen verlangt, der muss sich an Idealen messen lassen und wenn das moderne Unternehmertum daran scheitert: PECH GEHABT.
Wenn man sich den Umfang vieler Hilfspakete anguckt, dann geht es in aller Regel nur zu einem kleinen Teil um die kleinen Arbeitnehmer. Denen könnte der Staat ebensogut auf direktem Wege ein angemes Leben garantieren. (Rechenbeispiel Lufthansa: Rund 100000 Mitarbeiter in Deutschland, rund 9 Milliarden Steuergeldgeschenk. Bedeutet bei einem Nettomedian von 2000 € im Monat eine Finanzierung für die nächsten 3,75 Jahre. Auf ALG-Niveau doppelt so lang. Und es ist ja nicht so, als würde der Laden ohne Steuerzahlerhilfe komplett verschwinden, die Hälfte der Jobs würde sowieso erhalten bleiben. 50 bis 75% der Förderung dient also nicht der Sicherung von Arbeitsplätzen und damit der Vermeidung von personeller Härten.) Sondern es geht um die Unternehmer und die sollten Hilfen der Gesellschaft auch verdient haben. Das heißt: Gleiches Recht für alle. Und wer z.B. privat in Notlage gerät, weil er ein teures Haus auf Pump gekauft und dann seinen Job verloren hat, dem zahlt auch niemand seinen Tilgungsraten weiter. Eine Firma, deren Eigenwert zum Großteil durch ihre Kreditverpflichtungen aufgehoben wird, ist für mich genauso zu veranschlagen.



> Wie lange nun die Reserven tatsächlich reichen, wird je nach Unternehmen höchst unterschiedlich aussehen. Fakt ist, dass wir uns deiner unteren genannten Grenze von 6 Monaten mit großen Schritten nähern



Aktuell sind wir bei etwas über 2 Monaten, also nicht einmal der Hälfte beziehungsweise weniger als einem Drittel des Mittelwerts von "6 bis 12" und es gab und gibt mit Soforthilfen sowie mit erweiterten Hilfsarbeitergeld bereits eine sehr umfangreiche Hilfsmaßnahmen. Das heißt nicht, dass man nicht über den Ernst der Lage sprechen kann, aber existenzbedrohenden Zustände (und das ist noch nicht das gleiche wie existenzvernichtende Zustände) wären, wenn man den genannten Reserven ausgeht, erst im Verlaufe von 2021 zu erwarten. Und das ist ein verdammt langer Zeitraum in hochdynamichen Zeiten. Denke einfach mal 3 Monate zurück.



> allerdings geht es um diese hier auch nicht. Die befinden sich gegenwärtig nämlich bereits in der Obhut des Jobcenters und werden somit bereits auch "von der Allgemeinheit durchgefüttert", wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass das für Millionen Kurzarbeiter gegenwärtig ebenso zutrifft. Dafür sind diese Systeme aber nun mal auch vorhanden, und ich für meinen Teil bin froh in einem Land zu leben, in dem Soziale Sicherungsnetze Existieren.



Ich ebenfalls. Aber eben weil diese Netze existieren und schwere Schicksale komplett verhindern sollen*, ist kritisches Fragen berechtigt, wenn einige Menschen noch mehr von der Allgemeinheit haben wollen.

*: Ich bin der erste, der zugibt, dass HartzIV diesem Anspruch nicht wirklich gerecht wird. Aber das ist ein Grund etwas an HartzIV zu ändern, kein Grund ein paar zuvor priveligierte gesondert vor HartzIV zu schützen.



> Gesellschaftliche Veränderung ist ein laufender Prozess, dem sich unsere gesamte Wirtschaft ausgesetzt sieht. Normalerweise besteht die Herausforderung für alle Marktteilnehmer darin, hierauf zu reagieren, beziehungsweise im besten Fall an der Spitze dieser Veränderungen mitzumischen. Normalerweise gibt es hier allerdings auch die Möglichkeit zu handeln. In dem aktuellen Stillstand, welcher sich aus gerechtfertigten Verordnungen des Gesetzgebers zur Eindämmung einer Jahrhundertpandemie begründet, vermag ich diesen Prozess allerdings nicht so recht wiederzuerkennen.



Den Prozess erkenne ich auch nicht, wohl aber die Auslöser, die ihn eigentlich starten sollten. Das heißt der Bedarf und der Anlass für Handeln ist da, aber anstatt die Anpassungsprozesse vorzunehmen, schreit ein Teil nach dem Staat, der das bisherige Leben mit allem Komfort solange weiter ermöglichen soll, bis alles wieder "normal" ist. Interviewte aus Ostwestpfahlen haben sich ernsthaft beklagt, dass ihr Urlaub jetzt ins Wasser fällt bzw. zu Hause verbracht werden muss, nachdem sie dieses Jahr schon 10 Wochen untätig bei 80% Lohnbezug zu Hause (das wohlgemerkt mit einer sonnigen Terrasse und nenneswerter privater Wiesenfläche ausgestattet war) verbringen muss. Da fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nur noch eins ein:
SAGT MAL GEHTS NOCH?????!!!

Jahrelang haben Leute, deren bisherige Tätigkeit aus genausowenig selbst verantworteten Gründen nicht mehr gefragt war, nur ein "dann such dir halt einen neuen Job" an den Kopf geknallt bekommen. Millionen von Arbeitern haben und tun während der Krise unter persönlicher Gesundheitsgefahr und erhöhter Belastung sowie weniger Freizeit wegen der Maßnahmen weiter ackern, ohne auch nur einen Cent mehr zu bekommen. Das ist die breite Masse. Aber sobald mal ein paar Belastungen für diejenigen, denen es bislang überdurchschnittlich gut ging, aufziehen, gilt es auf Kosten aller eine Katastrophe zu verhindern? Ein Verkauf des durchschnittlichen deutschen Neuwagens (und die meisten Unternehmer schaffen einen deutlich überdurchschnittlichen an) würde genug erlösen, um zwei Jahre lang das Leben eines echten Opfers der Umstände zu finanzieren. Nur mal so einen Maßstab zu nennen, was "harte Zeiten" sind und was nicht.



> Ansonsten bin ich mir recht sicher, dass, bezogen auf deine Ausführungen zur Messelandschaft, sowohl die ausstellenden Unternehmen als auch die ausrichtenden Messegesellschaften recht genau über die Reichweiten der jeweiligen Veranstaltungen Bescheid wissen dürften. Mögliche Veränderungen dieser Verhältnisse sind selbstverständlich dem normalen unternehmerischem Risiko zuzuordnen, diese Einschätzung teile ich durchaus, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher dass bis vor einigen Monaten Irgendjemand den monatelangen, behördlich verordneten Stillstand ganzer Wirtschaftszweige dazugezählt hätte.



Das sicherlich nicht. Allerdings sehe ich mehrheitlich auch keinen behördlich verordneten, sondern einen von der Bevölkerung und von internationalen Partnern gewünschten Stillstand.



> Ich weiß nicht, woran du dich hier orientierst, aber der Weltmarkt für Kongresse und Konferenzen wird sich sicherlich aus anderen Teilnehmern zusammensetzen als beispielsweise der Weltmarkt für Eisenschrott. Warum man jedoch von sehr realen Maßnahmen nicht betroffen sein sollte, nur weil man Marktführer ist, erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht.



Ich sage nicht "nicht betroffen", sondern ich sage "nicht übermäßig hart". Wenn man 98% seines Umsatzes im Rest der Welt macht, der von deutschen Maßnahmen nicht beeinflusst ist, dann haben die deutschen Maßnahmen kaum Einfluss auf das Geschäft. Das ist logisch, oder? Und es macht einen sehr großen Unterschied, ob Unternehmen wegen der globalen Lage in Schieflage sind oder wegen deutscher Maßnahmen.

Aus letzteren lässt sich gegebenenfalls ein moralischer Anspruch auf Unterstützung ableiten, denn es ist letztlich der Staat der in Deutschland sehr einseitige Maßnahmen verhängt hat, die nur einen kleinen Teil der Unternehmen traf, die somit (zusammen mit sämtlichen Privatpersonen) die Epidemieeindämmung zu tragen hatten, von der alle Unternehmen profitiern. Hier könnte man also durchaus argumentieren, dass diese unter den Maßnahmen leidenden Unternehmen ebenso, wie alle unter den Maßnahmen leidenden Privatpersonen, einen (moralischen) Anspruch auf Ausgleichszahlungen aus den Steuern derjenigen Unternehmen haben, die dank nicht-Regulierung fleißig weiter kassieren.

Ganz anders sieht das aus, wenn ein Unternehmen einfach nur Opfer der allgemeinen Umstände ist, was in meinen Augen teilweise auf die Veranstaltungsbranche und vollständig auf deren international orientierten Teil zutrifft. Deren Situation ist nicht von der deutschen Politik verursacht, sondern unvermeidbar. Hier besteht kein moralischer Anspruch auf gesellschaftliche Stütze, sondern maximal ein Interesse der Gesellschaft, vernünftig wirtschaftende, bald wieder beliebte Leistungen anbietende Unternehmen am Leben zu erhalten. Das sind aber Kriterien, die bei weitem nicht alle jetzt klagenden Unternehmen erfüllen.



> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ein für alle Mal klarstellen, dass eigentlich niemand aus der Branche, mich eingeschlossen, die beschlossenen Maßnahmen grundsätzlich kritisiert. Warum auch, wir sind schließlich keine Mediziner. Kritisiert wird lediglich, dass es bislang keinerlei Dialog mit der Branche gab um über die Auswirkungen dieser Maßnahmen zu diskutieren. Angesichts der äußerst misslichen Lage der Branche, wird man doch wohl behaupten dürfen, bisher sehr entspannt damit umgegangen zu sein.



Bezogen auf alle Äußerungen hier im Text muss ich leider sagen, dass ihr mindestens einen in der Branche habt, der die beschlossenen Maßnahmen in erheblichen Ausmaß kritisiert. 
Daraus leitet sich auch einen Teil meiner Argumentation ab, die nicht eine reine Antwort nur für dich ist: Ich stimme dir definitiv zu, dass man über die Situation reden sollte und du hast auch Recht, dass da bislang -im Vergleich zu traditionell zu stark aufgestellten anderen Lobbys- wenig passiert ist. Aber im Gegensatz zu einem anderen hier vertretenen Zeitgenossen bin ich der Meinung, dass am Ende dieser Gespräche für einen großen Teil der Branche wenig bis keine zusätzlichen Hilfen und definitiv keine Maßnahmen-Lockerungen stehen sollten, wenn es um eine faire Behandlung gehen würde.
(Anm.: "Fair" im Vergleich zur breiten Bevölkerung. Nicht fair im Vergleich zu Lufthansa, Automobilbranche oder Landwirtschaft.)



> Ich darf an dieser Stelle vielleicht einmal daran erinnern, dass einige Landwirte auf dem Höhepunkt des Pandemieverlaufs in Deutschland so lange Druck gemacht haben, bis sie ihre osteuropäischen Billigkräfte zum Spargelstechen einfliegen durften. Auch dort ging es weniger um die Grundversorgung der Bevölkerung, als vielmehr die Sorge vor Umsatzeinbußen, sollte das erntereife Luxusgemüse nicht zeitig aus dem Acker kommen. Ich möchte das an dieser Stelle auch gar nicht verurteilen, auch Landwirte müssen Geld verdienen, sondern lediglich diesen Vorgang als das Meisterstück der Lobbyarbeit präsentieren, welches der Veranstaltungswirtschaft bisher noch nicht gelungen ist.



Das war in der Tat ein Meisterstück aus der Rubrik "wie es nicht laufen darf", das ich auch entsprechend verurteilt habe (obwohl die Ausgestaltung der Ausnahmeregelung eines der wenigen Beispiele ist, wo halbwegs ein halbwegs logisches Auflagenpaket geschnürt wurde). Von daher stimme ich dir zu, dass die Veranstaltungswirtschaft weit von derartiger Lobbyarbeit entfernt ist, ich bin aber dafür eher das Niveau der Bauernerfolge auf das der Veranstalter zu senken denn letzteren ähnliche Geschenke zu machen. Wir können uns die nämlich schlichtweg nicht für jeden leisten und am Ende muss der Rest diese Last zusätzlich tragen.



> [Cryon1cs Lockerungswünsche]
> Ist das wirklich eine Diskussion, die es wert ist, geführt zu werden?



Eigentlich nicht 
Aber da sie aktiv in diesen Thread gedrückt wird und ich hier keine Privatunterhaltung führe, fließt diese Ansicht teilweise in die Beurteilung der Stimmung ein. D.h. es gibt neben der berechtigten Forderung nach Gesprächen über überrückende Maßnahmen auch unberechtigte Forderungen, denen definitiv nicht nachgegeben werden sollte.




> Das ist in der Tat der Fall, und erste Veranstaltungen (oder eher die Letzen die noch nicht abgesagt oder ins nächste Jahr geschoben wurden) haben bereits Genehmigungen der zuständigen Gesundheitsämter erhalten.



Nice. 
Das ist das, was ich weiter oben meinte mit "bis durch Maßnahmen gestreckte 6-12 Monate vorbei sind, kann es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen". Stadionkonzerte und miefige Discos werden sicherlich noch eine ganze Zeit geschlossen bleiben, aber zwischen einer Businesskonferenz mit gemeinsamen Abendessen und einem Restaurantbesuch sehe ich jetzt keinen großen Unterschied. Da wird man nur die globale Lage abwarten müssen, ob überhaupt beruflich gereist wird. (Wobei ich allgemein eine dauerhafte Reduktion erwarte, nachdem jetzt viel mehr Leute an Videokonferenzen gewöhnt sind. Ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage.)



> Allerdings ist die Koelnmesse nicht nur Immobilien Verwerter, sondern eben der Erbringer aller für die Aussteller anfallenden Dienstleistungen. Realisiert werden diese zwar von Partnerunternehmen in den jeweiligen Gewerken, mit denen hier jeweils Exklusivverträgen bestehen (manchmal nur für Teile des Geländes), bezahlen muss sie aber trotzdem Jemand. Das Leistungsspektrum umfasst unter anderem die Herstellung der Energieversorgung, Trinkwasserversorgung zzgl. Entsorgung des Abwassers, Einbau der Brandschutztechnik in den durch den Kunden erbauten Messestand (nötig bei mehrstöckigen Aufbauten), Anschluss an das Breitbandnetz, Logistische Dienstleistungen aller Art (ich habe schon 100t Kräne in Messehallen gesehen – mehrmals pro Jahr), Herstellung der Deckenabhängungen, wahlweise Aufbau des gesamten Rigs inklusive sämtlicher Veranstaltungstechnischer Einrichtungen sowie der Müllentsorgung.  Wenn das alles berechnet ist, steht da noch lange kein Messestand, eigenes Personal ist auch noch nicht vor Ort, aber an den Preis für den nackten m² Ausstellungsfläche denkt da schon lange niemand mehr
> Ich komme übrigens nicht aus Köln, aber das Prinzip ist überall gleich.



Das all das von irgendwem (spielt ja jetzt für die Diskussion auch keine Rolle ob Kölnmesse selbst oder ein anderer, darauf spezialisierter Betrieb) geleistet werden muss, ist klar. Aber die Frage im Rahmen des "Branche einfrieren" ist: Was für laufende Kosten hat derjenige, wenn er das nicht macht? Und die Frage im Falle von "Messen unter entzerrten Bedingungen" ist: Wie viel Kosten hat er, um das gleiche auf größerer Fläche zu macehn? Energie, Frisch- und Abwasser werden von den Versorgern in solchen Größenordnungen eigentlich komplett verbrauchsbezogen berechnet, die Grundgebühr für Infrastruktur ist vernachlässigbar. Solange die Messe also kein eigenes Klärwerk vorhält gilt: Kein Verbrauch, keine Kosten. Und wenn sich die Leute auf größerem Raum verteilen steigt auch nur der Strombedarf der Beleuchtung minimal. Brandschutz ist typischerweise "pro Halle" dauerhaft eingebaut und verursacht nur bei Änderungen kosten, die am Stand fälligen Maßnahmen sollten nicht durch Freiflächen, sondern durch die Komplexität von Aufbauten und die Besucherdichte bestimmt werden. Lässt man einfach größere Lücken, entstehen keine zusätzlichen Kosten; führt man gar keine Veranstaltungen durch, kostet sowas gar nichts. Ähnliches gilt für Breitband, Logistik, Messebau im weiteren Sinne (Decken hat auf der Gamescom niemand, außer die der Halle selbst): Das alles verursacht nur Kosten für eine bestimmte, gewünschte Funktionalität. Nicht für eine bestimmte Fläche und auch nicht während einer Ruhephase.



> Das ist eine Frage mit der nicht wir, sondern die Politik sich beschäftigen muss und das möglichst schnell, denn sonst wird ihr diese Entscheidung sehr wahrscheinlich abgenommen werden. Ich weiß wofür ich bin, aber das liegt möglicherweise auch nur daran, dass der Gedanke, Zukunftstechnologien in die Hände von Agenturmitarbeitern zu legen, mir einen kalten Schauer den Rücken runter treibt



Es gibt genug Biologen, die Taxi fahren und ihren Job an die Agenturmitarbeiter abgeben können, wenn sie die Biotechbranche voranbringen können. 

Und nein, mit der Frage müssen wir uns nicht beschäftigen. Aber ich denke nicht wenige sind in diesem Thread, weil sie sich trotzdem damit beschäftigen WOLLEN.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut sich dort  nichts. Aber cyron1c könnte doch drüben abfeiern.
> 
> Coronavirus: Neuinfektionen in den USA erreichen Tageshoechstwert seit April - DER SPIEGEL



Was mich (positiv) überrascht: Die Zahlen gehen nicht in den Demonstrationshochburgen durch die Ecke, sondern eher bei den "Kung Flu"-Anhängern.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob er sich dran hält.



Der hält sich doch sonst auch nicht an das, was Richter sagen. Warum gerade in dem Punkt?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht ist aber deutlich einfacher und kostengünstiger umzusetzen.
> Desinfektionsmittel oder zumindest Seife sollte aber wirklich auf jedem öffentlich WC vorhanden sein.



Allein die von ihm beschriebene Tatsache, dass selbst jetzt keine Desinfektionsmittel bereitgestellt werden, zeigt doch offensichtlich, wem man keinerlei Eigenverantwortung zutrauen kann.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Damit Events mit Mindestabstand wirtschaftlich werden, müssten Konzerte über 100€ kosten, Festivals locker 400€ und Club-Eintrittspreise um die 50€. Das zahlt keiner.



Ach nee? Ich dachte, es gebe einen unglaubliche Nachfrage? Einen geradezu animalischen Drang, keiner würde es mehr zu Hause aushalten? Da sind 50 € Eintritt eigentlich nichts. Zählt man Getränke und Taxi hin und zurück mit dazu, ergibt sich nicht einmal eine Verdoppelung der Kosten. Man könnte also 50% der bisherigen Partymenge zu dem Tarif weiterfeiern (was weit unter den verfügbaren Kapazitäten liegt, wenn die Personendichte auf 1/4 bis 1/16 reduziert wird). Null Problemo also - es sei denn, deine Hirngespinste davon, was Menschen dieser Tage wollen, wären komplett realitätsfremd.




seahawk schrieb:


> Gesetze müssen von der Bevölkerung akzeptiert werden und bei Corona hat niemand mehr Bock auf die Einschränkungen.



Ein Glück dann, dass Deutschland zu 80% aus "Niemand"en besteht.
(Schade, dass es nicht >99% sind, sonst wäre Corona längst Geschichte.)




Tengri86 schrieb:


> KEK
> 
> Ich rede von Menschlicher Ressource namens Medizinisches Personal die waren schon vor corona aus dem letzten Loch am pfeifen.
> (Intensiv stationen noch schlimmer)



Intensivstationen sind i.d.R. sogar entspannter, weil sie deutlich bessere Personalschlüssel haben. Kein Wunder: Wenn es da nicht passt, kratzen die Leute ab und die daraus resultierenden Kosten mögen kommerzielle Krankenhausbetreiber gar nicht. Bei mangelnder Versorgung auf anderen Stationen verschlechtert sich nur der Zustand und im Worst Case resultiert ein längerer Aufenthalt, eine Verlegung auf die Intensivstation oder ein bleibender/länger andauernder Schaden, der Folgebehandlungen erfordert. Also lauter Dinge, die kommerzielle Krankenhausträger als "Umsatzsteigerung" bezeichnen würden.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Möglicherweise gibt es in den USA bereits 20 Millionen Infektionen.

US-Gesundheitsbehörde: Deutlich mehr Infektionen als bekannt_21:07 Uhr_
In den USA haben sich nach Schätzungen der Gesundheitsbehörde CDC wohl rund zehnmal mehr Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert als bislang bekannt. "Für jeden Fall, den wir verzeichnet haben, gab es wahrscheinlich zehn weitere Infektionen", sagte CDC-Direktor Robert Redfield. Das sei vor allem auf asymptomatische Infektionen zurückzuführen und darauf, dass in den USA in den ersten Monaten des Ausbruchs deutlich weniger getestet worden sei als jetzt. "Mit den Methoden, die wir im April und Mai benutzt haben, haben wir wahrscheinlich rund zehn Prozent der Infektionen verzeichnet." Die steigende Zahl der Neuinfektionen vor allem in südlichen Bundesstaaten besorge ihn sehr, sagte Redfield. Die Behörde gibt derzeit für die USA mehr als 2,3 Millionen bekannte Corona-Infektionen an - mehr nachgewiesene Fälle als jedes andere Land der Welt.

Corona-Liveblog zum Nachlesen: ++ 45 Faelle in Wiesenhof-Schlachtbetrieb ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2020)

RandyMagnum schrieb:


> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, ich bin genug herumgekommen, um zu wissen, wie es dort Läuft. Ich verfüge allerdings auch über den theoretischen Background, um verkünden zu können, dass die baurechtlichen Vorschriften für jede Location in der VStättVo festgehalten sind. Sofern es sich bei den von dir aufgesuchten Clubs nicht um Kirchen oder vergleichbare Orte der Andacht handelt, gilt die ab 200 PAX auch dort. Weitere für den Clubbetrieb relevante Regelwerke und Richtlinien wären mindestens die DIN 15905-5, ASR 2.2, DGUV Vorschrift 17, DGUV Information 215-310 sowie die gute alte DGUV Vorschrift 3.
> Hinzu kommen weitere Auflagen im Bezug auf den Gastronomiebetrieb (IfSG) und den Jugenschutz (JuSchG).
> 
> Ich habe zwar nie als DJ gearbeitet, aber möglicherweise weiß ich auch gerade deshalb über die Realitäten des Betriebs einer Veranstaltungsstätte bescheid.
> ...



Die betroffenen Musiker und DJs wollen aber wieder Auftritte. 
Weil die Soforthilfe bei denen nicht dazu gedacht ist, deren Lebensunterhalt und deren laufende Kosten als Privatperson (denn bei einem DJ oder Musiker lässt sich Privat nicht klar vom Geschäftlich trennen!) nicht von den Soforthilfen abgedeckt werden.
Die ganzen Vorschriften bezüglich Gebäuden kenne ich, es gibt aber weiteres was eben den Lärmschutz betrifft etc. Und das ist der Bereich wo ich eher das Wissen habe, ist doch was anderes als die Grundlagen um die Location überhaupt betreiben zu können. Schallschutz, Laserinstallationen usw. sind doch was anderes, weil sie bestimmte Veranstaltungen und nicht die Location an sich betreffen. 

Fakt ist - in der Schweiz sind gerade alle unterwegs die irgendwas in der Szene zu sagen haben, alle Headliner sind dort. Gut, das sind nicht unbedingt Leute die jetzt das Geld brauchen, aber alle rammeln dahin. 

Die Realität ist wie immer unterschiedlich. Während die einen das eine wollen, sind es die anderen die was anderes wollen. DJs und Musiker fühlen sich für die Gäste nicht so verantwortlich wie die Betreiber und die Security, entsprechend sind auch die Ansichten.  Der Musiker ist heute da und morgen schon im Flieger und nächstes Wochenende ist der im anderen Land. 
Solidarisch zeigen ist nicht alles. Auch die Night of Light hat bislang nix gebracht - schöne Aktion, aber der Erfolg bleibt aus, es tut sich nichts. Klar sitzen wir alle im selben Boot, aber die Auswirkungen sind leicht anders weil die Umstände anders sind. Die Solo-Selbstständigen sehen halt keine Chance was zu verdienen, es sei denn die dürfen wieder vernünftig und normal ihr Ding machen. Musiker in Bands ebenfalls. 
Clubbetreiber oder einfach Besitzer der Locations die untervermietet werden sehen das leicht anders, weil sie ihre Location und entsprechend den Ruf und die Stammgäste haben. 

Aber einen richtigen Ausweg ohne Papa Staat anzuschnorren oder Kredite anzuhäufen gibt es nur in einer Öffnung zusammen mit dem positiven Image in den Medien - damit die Bevölkerung diese Sachen auch nicht als tickende Zeitbomben ansieht, die nur darauf warten um Biowaffen auf 2 Beinen in die freie Wildbahn loszulassen. 
Und das gilt für alle - vom Solo-Selbstständigen und internationalen Künstlern bis hin zu Dienstleistern rund um die Events.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach nee? Ich dachte, es gebe einen unglaubliche Nachfrage? Einen geradezu animalischen Drang, keiner würde es mehr zu Hause aushalten? Da sind 50 € Eintritt eigentlich nichts. Zählt man Getränke und Taxi hin und zurück mit dazu, ergibt sich nicht einmal eine Verdoppelung der Kosten. Man könnte also 50% der bisherigen Partymenge zu dem Tarif weiterfeiern (was weit unter den verfügbaren Kapazitäten liegt, wenn die Personendichte auf 1/4 bis 1/16 reduziert wird). Null Problemo also - es sei denn, deine Hirngespinste davon, was Menschen dieser Tage wollen, wären komplett realitätsfremd.




Gibt es auch. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Bedenke das Kurzarbeit, gestiegene Arbeitslosigkeit und andere Faktoren auch existieren. Wo statt 5-6€ Eintritt jetzt auf ein Mal 50€ dransteht, da geht keiner hin.
Der Einzelhandel bekommt z.B. die 3% Märchensteuer als Entlastung, gleichzeitig erwartet man das die Bevölkerung das 10-fache für das Nachtleben übrig hat?
Das haben die oberen 10% der Bevölkerung und viele von denen sind im Nachtleben nicht als Gäste unterwegs. 
Nachtleben muss für alle zugänglich sein, auch Studentenclubs mit Bier für 1,50 müssen sich über Wasser halten können. 

Ich könnte die 50€ Eintritt stemmen paar Mal im Monat, einige meiner Freunde nicht. Studenten - gar nicht. Die sparen n ganzes Jahr lang auf 2-3 Festivals. 

Und ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst das bei dir Getränke und Taxi so teuer ausfallen das die Kosten sich nicht mal verdoppeln, aber nicht jeder geht im Nachtleben edlen Wein trinken und zahlt 20-30€ Eintritt. 
War jetzt erst in ner Absinthbar, die hat auch Probleme ist aber als Gastronomie gemeldet - ergo hat sie wenigstens etwas machen können. Die Betreiber kotzt das alles natürlich an, die beugen sich selbstverständlich den aktuellen Regeln und Gesetzen, sie wissen aber nicht ob sie das überleben.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

Die einzige Lösung ist die Beschränkungen aufzuheben. Niemand schließt Clubs wenn Grippewelle war, warum also jetzt? Die Leute müssen wieder ein normales Leben führen können und Party gehört da essentiell dazu.


----------



## Slezer (26. Juni 2020)

Sterben gehört auch zum Leben?


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Sterben gehört auch zum Leben?



Natürlich, das ist ganz normal. Jeden Tag sterben Menschen.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die einzige Lösung ist die Beschränkungen aufzuheben. Niemand schließt Clubs wenn Grippewelle war, warum also jetzt? Die Leute müssen wieder ein normales Leben führen können und Party gehört da essentiell dazu.


Gut getrollt. Falls Du den Quatsch tatsächlich ernst meinen solltest, dann vergiss meinen Post. Dann hast Du ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die einzige Lösung ist die Beschränkungen aufzuheben. Niemand schließt Clubs wenn Grippewelle war, warum also jetzt? Die Leute müssen wieder ein normales Leben führen können und Party gehört da essentiell dazu.


Nur dass die Ausbreitung von Corona etwas stärker ist als von Grippe und damit wesentlich mehr Leute erkranken.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gut getrollt. Falls Du den Quatsch tatsächlich ernst meinen solltest, dann vergiss meinen Post. Dann hast Du ganz andere Probleme.



Welche Optionen gibt es sonst. Auf einen Impfstoff warten, der möglicherweise nie kommt? Und wenn ich mir hier die Grünanlagen ansehe, dann können die Clubs auch aufmachen, mehr Menschen werden da auch nicht dicht an dicht abhängen. Die ganzen Maßnahmen laufen ins Leere wenn sich 25-30% der Menschen nicht daran halten und dem Punkt nähren wir uns.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2020)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass dabei eine Systemerkrankung mit einer Atemwegserkrankung verglichen wird.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialistischer Bullshit.
> Wenn keine neue Wertschöpfung entsteht (Wirtschaft) ist auch das irgendwann zu Ende, so wie die DDR.
> Und ja, Bußgelder sind dann auch nicht mehr da, denn die können dann nicht mehr bezahlt werden von den Leuten.
> Ergo: Ende des Staates.




Ich werfe jetzt mal etwas persönlich. Zieh doch aus jobbe neben der Schule. Kannst du ja machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich werfe jetzt mal etwas persönlich. Zieh doch aus jobbe neben der Schule. Kannst du ja machen.



Wieso sollte ich das tun, ich bin nicht auf Geld vom Staat angewiesen und beginne im September die Ausbildung. Wieso sollte ich ich für einen Apple und ein Ei irgendwelche Jobs wie Werbeausträger ausüben?


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das tun, ich bin nicht auf Geld vom Staat angewiesen und beginne im September die Ausbildung. Wieso sollte ich ich für einen Apple und ein Ei irgendwelche Jobs wie Werbeausträger ausüben?



Weil du während deiner bisherigen und deiner zukünftigen Ausbildung dem Staat auf der Tasche gelegen hast bzw. weiterhin liegen wirst.

Und wenn ich sehe, wie teilweise fruchtlos bereits deine schulische Ausbildung leider war, solltest du dich selbst berufen fühlen, deine weitere Ausbildung komplett privat zu finanzieren, statt weiterhin sozialistisch bei fleißigen Steuerzahlern (wie beispielsweise mir) zu schmarotzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Doch bist du du weist es nur nicht. Was glaubst du wer deine Ausbildung bezahlt?



Die Berufsschulen natürlich vom Staat, aber der wird auch von den Bürgern bezahlt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Berufsschulen natürlich vom Staat, aber der wird auch von den Bürgern bezahlt.


Und wieso sollen sie dich allimentieren? Kannst dich such noch nebenbei jobben.


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die betroffenen Musiker und DJs wollen aber wieder Auftritte.



Und ich haette gerne einen Bagger mit Blaulicht. Wie lange werden wir uns noch Deine "ich will saufen, ich will f*cken"-Rants durchlesen muessen?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Berufsschulen natürlich vom Staat, aber der wird auch von den Bürgern bezahlt.



... was nach Deiner Formaldefinition ja quasi DDR 2.0 ist. Runter von meiner Brieftasche, verdammter Sozialschmarotzer!


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und wieso sollen sie dich allimentieren? Kannst dich such noch nebenbei jobben.



Ich musste damals Schulgeld für  meine Ausbildung als altenpfleger bezahlen, während einzelkaufmann usw.  vom Staat bezahlt wurden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich musste damals Schulgeld für  meine Ausbildung als altenpfleger bezahlen, währrend einzelkaufmann usw.  vom Staat bezahlt wurden.



Dadurch dass die Leute auch in der Ausbildung Steuern bezahlen zahlen die das auch wieder teilweise zurück.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich musste damals Schulgeld für  meine Ausbildung als altenpfleger bezahlen, während einzelkaufmann usw.  vom Staat bezahlt wurden.



Dafür schwimmst Du ja nun auch im Geld, wie wir hier gelernt haben.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dadurch dass die Leute auch in der Ausbildung Steuern bezahlen zahlen die das auch wieder teilweise zurück.



Gibt zu, Du bist kein Azubi, Du bist Vorstand in der SPD! Denn ein Teil davon glaubt auch, dass er/sie durch den Konsum mit seinem Abgeordentengehalt die Arbeitsplätze von Verkäufern, Maurern, Briefträgern usw. bezahlt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gibt zu, Du bist kein Azubi, Du bist Vorstand in der SPD! Denn ein Teil davon glaubt auch, dass er/sie durch den Konsum mit seinem Abgeordentengehalt die Arbeitsplätze von Verkäufern, Maurern, Briefträgern usw. bezahlt.



Sofern Leute in Firmen arbeiten erwirtschaften die Geld und zahlen davon einen Teil an Steuern, entweder als Firma direkt oder über die Steuern, die dann anderweitig fällig werden.
Dass die SPD-Leute nicht auch noch an UFOs glauben (wieso eigentlich nicht, immerhin wahrscheinlicher als Schulz als Kanzler), ist ein Wunder.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Woher haben die Bürger das Geld? Ohne Staat wäre das Geld nur Papier.



Das ist ein Tauschmittel. Geld funktioniert auch prima ohne Staat, wenn Vertrauen existiert. Sonst werden alternative Tauschmittel mit realem Wert wie Silber genutzt.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dafür schwimmst Du ja nun auch im Geld, wie wir hier gelernt haben.



Spare auch wie verrückt und gut das ich nicht rauche oder so und Auto habe ich auch nicht.

war in meinem Leben 6 mal Urlaub   die letzten waren 2003 und 2015, aber war sowieso kein reisetyp.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das tun, ich bin nicht auf Geld vom Staat angewiesen und beginne im September die Ausbildung. Wieso sollte ich ich für einen Apple und ein Ei irgendwelche Jobs wie Werbeausträger ausüben?



Wer hat denn die Schule bezahlt?
Wer bezahlt denn die Berufsschulen?
Viele Firmen bekommen Prämien vom Staat, wenn sie ausbilden -- meine auch. 
Viele Firmen sind aktuell in Kurzarbeit -- wer bezahlt das denn?
Also -- wir haben in diesem Land eine Menge Sozialismus -- siehst du nur nie. Und selbst Unternehmen wie Volkswagen und Co, die ordentlich Gewinne machen, machen diese auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit, oder wer denkst du zahlt für die Umweltschäden, die entstehen, wenn produziert wird?


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die Schule bezahlt?
> Wer bezahlt denn die Berufsschulen?
> Viele Firmen bekommen Prämien vom Staat, wenn sie ausbilden -- meine auch.
> Viele Firmen sind aktuell in Kurzarbeit -- wer bezahlt das denn?
> Also -- wir haben in diesem Land eine Menge Sozialismus -- siehst du nur nie. Und selbst Unternehmen wie Volkswagen und Co, die ordentlich Gewinne machen, machen diese auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit, oder wer denkst du zahlt für die Umweltschäden, die entstehen, wenn produziert wird?



Atommüll "Endlagerung" zahlen wir und unsere Nachkommen auch  gutes Geschäft für die Firmen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Atommüll "Endlagerung" zahlen wir und unsere Nachkommen auch  gutes Geschäft für die Firmen



Der Staat hat den Kram doch gefördert, beschwert euch am besten da.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dadurch dass die Leute auch in der Ausbildung Steuern bezahlen zahlen die das auch wieder teilweise zurück.



Lol 

750 Euro brutto habe ich bekommen und musste pro Monat  um die 200 Euro  Schulgeld  bezahlen, kannte welche die bekamen 500/550 brutto.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dadurch dass die Leute auch in der Ausbildung Steuern bezahlen zahlen die das auch wieder teilweise zurück.



Und? Die Bürger der DDR, die damals massiv subventioniertes Brot kauften, bezahlten darauf auch Mehrwertsteuer. Die Subventionen des Brotes selbst wurde ebenfalls aus Steuergeldern bestritten, welche die Bürger zahlten.

Der Knackpunkt ist, dass im Alltag jedes Bürgers mehr soziale Transferleistungen stattfinden, als du in deiner jugendlichen Einfalt wahrnimmst.



Aber das eigentlich Traurige ist, dass du weniger davon weißt, als man es angesichts deiner jüngst abgeschlossenen Schulbildung erwarten dürfte.
Das kommt halt davon, wenn man Sozialkunde, Gesellschaftskunde, Staatsbürgerkunde oder wie auch immer entsprechende Fächer schon genannt wurden, massiv beschneidet und/oder sie anteilig so wenig in die Abschlussnote einfließen lässt. Selbst Abiturienten kommen heutzutage oftmals wie aus dem Mustopf, wenn es darum geht, wie die Gesellschaft funktioniert, auf die man sie loslässt ... Die haben dann von nichts 'ne Ahnung, aber zu Allem eine Meinung.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dadurch dass die Leute auch in der Ausbildung Steuern bezahlen zahlen die das auch wieder teilweise zurück.


Verbrauchssteuern vielleicht. Wenn ich mich an meine Lehrzeit Mitte der 00er erinnere: 1. LJ: 240€, 2. LJ: 280€, 3. LJ: 320€. Da war nichts mit Steuern und SV Beiträgen. 


PS: Ich werde alt.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Verbrauchssteuern vielleicht. Wenn ich mich an meine Lehrzeit Mitte der 00er erinnere: 1. LJ: 240€, 2. LJ: 280€, 3. LJ: 320€. Da war nichts mit Steuern und SV Beiträgen.
> 
> 
> PS: Ich werde alt.



Da war ich ja besser dran als du  

Aber ohne meine Eltern und Mutters Chef der mir für 3 Jahre einen übertragbare Ticket 2000 überlassen hat , wäre schwer gewesen.

-----

Brasilien - Corona-Infektionsrate steigt steil an


Ahja in der Türkei muss man für ohne Maske in der Öffentlichkeit  900 lira Strafe bezahlen      für Durchschnitt Türke  vieeel Geld


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> (...)jugendlichen Einfalt(...)



Hoffen wir´s. Denn dann gaebe es da ja Licht am Ende wenigstens dieses Tunnels.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sofern Leute in Firmen arbeiten erwirtschaften die Geld und zahlen davon einen Teil an Steuern, entweder als Firma direkt oder über die Steuern, die dann anderweitig fällig werden.



Wenn du unter 450€ bist, werden von deinem Lohn  weder Steuern, noch Sozialabgaben abgezogen.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2020)

Fuer Urlauber aus NRW: Auch Baden-Wuerttemberg macht zu | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung Geld = Gold. Rest darfst dir selber erlernen dann merskt du es dir auch.



Geld ohne hinterlegten Wert wie Metall in Münzen funktioniert ausschließlich mit Vertrauen.
Gleiches z.B. auch mit Steamkarten oder Amazon-Gutscheinen.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fakt ist - in der Schweiz sind gerade alle unterwegs die irgendwas in der Szene zu sagen haben, alle Headliner sind dort. Gut, das sind nicht unbedingt Leute die jetzt das Geld brauchen, aber alle rammeln dahin.



Du willst einfach nicht verstehen das die Schweiz dieselben Restriktionen hatte wie wir auch. Nur der deutlich günstigere Pandemieverlauf in der Schweiz erlaubt Ihnen jetzt diese Lockerungen einzuführen. Dass Deutschland noch nicht an diesem Punkt ist sollte jedem nach Gütersloh mehr als klar sein. 

Die Schweiz ist nicht anders. Die Schweiz macht auch nichts anders. Sie machen es nur früher weil die Neuinfiziertenquote & die Gesamtzahl der aktuell Infizierten Personen das zulassen.
Deine tollen Headliner konnten vor ein Paar Wochen nichtmal in die Schweiz einreisen weil dort - im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten in Europa - sehr restriktive Bestimmungen zur Einreise erlassen wurden. Diese einfältige Glorifizierung unterschiedlicher Pandemieverläufe, ohne überhaupt den Kontext zu verstehen...
Die Schweiz kann jetzt aufmachen weil sie genau jene Maßnahmen die DU ablehnst konsequent umgesetzt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Die Schweiz gehört auch nicht zur EU bzw. Schengen, allein deshalb gibt es da schon Zollkontrollen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2020)

Von welcher Szene redet der Kerl?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Schweiz gehört auch nicht zur EU bzw. Schengen, allein deshalb gibt es da schon Zollkontrollen.


Natürlich gehört die Schweiz zum Schengenraum!
Welche Laender sind Mitglied des Schengener Abkommens? - Auswaertiges Amt


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung Geld = Gold. Rest darfst dir selber erlernen dann merskt du es dir auch.


Dein Post ergibt keinen Sinn. Was willst Du mitteilen? Dass Geld einen realen Gegenwert in Form von Gold hat? Falls ja, dann solltest Du Dir Deinen Namen zu Herzen nehmen und in Zukunft lieber nur mitlesen.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Schweiz kann jetzt aufmachen weil sie genau jene Maßnahmen die DU ablehnst konsequent umgesetzt hat.


Die Ironie ist auch: In der Schweiz gilt in den "Clubs" Maskenpflicht und dass man dort seine richtigen Kontaktdaten angeben muss (nicht so wischiwaschi ala E-Mail oder Telefonnummer). Also genau das, worüber er sich mit Krokodilstränen beklagt aber gleichzeitig die Schweiz die ganze Zeit als das Beispiel ins Felde führt, wo man es richtig macht.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Von welcher Szene redet der Kerl?


Ob es eine Szene gibt, die jede Person abschleckert die neben einem steht?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob es eine Szene gibt, die jede Person abschleckert die neben einem steht?



Wahrscheinlich in den dunklen Räumen von Cryons Clubs.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Ironie ist auch: In der Schweiz gilt in den "Clubs" Maskenpflicht und dass man dort seine richtigen Kontaktdaten angeben muss (nicht so wischiwaschi ala E-Mail oder Telefonnummer). Also genau das, worüber er sich mit Krokodilstränen beklagt aber gleichzeitig die Schweiz die ganze Zeit als das Beispiel ins Felde führt, wo man es richtig macht.




Buahahahahhahaha


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Von welcher Szene redet der Kerl?



YouTube

Btw immer noch zeitlos gut


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Btw immer noch zeitlos gut



Ich dachte mehr an so etwas. 

YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob es eine Szene gibt, die jede Person abschleckert die neben einem steht?



Ich fürchte ja, verspüre allerdings keinerlei Bedürfnis, in nächster Zeit eine visuelle Bestätigung dafür zu erhalten. Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile haben wir in Deutschland nach RKI wieder 6500 aktuelle Infektionen. Wir lagen vor 2 Wochen schon mal unter 5000.
Karte mit aktuellen Zahlen: Coronavirus-Ausbreitung in Deutschland | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ja, verspüre allerdings keinerlei Bedürfnis, in nächster Zeit eine visuelle Bestätigung dafür zu erhalten. Danke.



Nicht?

https://media.giphy.com/media/21pNJ0HYps6Ji/giphy.gif


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben wir in Deutschland nach RKI wieder 6500 aktuelle Infektionen. Wir lagen vor 2 Wochen schon mal unter 5000.
> Karte mit aktuellen Zahlen: Coronavirus-Ausbreitung in Deutschland | tagesschau.de



Ja und damit haben wir die Zahlen genau um den Infektionsherd erhöht. Der Trend geht auch wieder nach unten.
Nicht alles gut, aber bei weitem keine Katastrophe.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und damit haben wir die Zahlen genau um den Infektionsherd erhöht. Der Trend geht auch wieder nach unten.
> Nicht alles gut, aber bei weitem keine Katastrophe.



Möglich. Wissen wir in etwa 7 Tagen. Sollte es in Gütersloh keine nennenswerte Verbreitung außerhalb von Tönnies geben, dann ja.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Sein wir ganz ehrlich: Die Zahlen sehen derzeit nicht danach aus..


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und damit haben wir die Zahlen genau um den Infektionsherd erhöht. Der Trend geht auch wieder nach unten.



Ist die Frage, was man als Infektionsherd definiert. Wir haben bei uns im LK auch eine Schule mit ~30 Infektionen als Infektionsherd. Die Wochen vorher gab es fast gar keine neuen Infektionen. 
Ob es 30 oder 3000 Infektionen sind, hängt halt vor allem davon ab, wann man den Infektionsherd entdeckt.

Aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-06-25-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Jeder der Ahnung hat, hat gesagt, dass es mindestens zu einzelnen Ausbrüchen kommen wird. Damit umzugehen, also diese einzudämmen ist ja die grundlegende Strategie.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sein wir ganz ehrlich: Die Zahlen sehen derzeit nicht danach aus..



Deswegen muss man ja auch paar Tage warten...
Ein negativer Covid Test kann u.U. auch bedeuten, dass die im Körper vorhandene Viruslast nicht ausreichend für einen Nachweis ist. Hilft nur testen, testen & nochmehr testen.

Corona Moers (Kreis Wesel): 79 Corona-Faelle in Doenerfabrik

Scheint ja in NRW zu laufen...


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Und wie man sieht, wird auch gegen Cryons Bars vorgegangen: Drei Festnahmen bei SEK-Einsatz in Magdeburg | MDR.DE


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich dachte mehr an so etwas.
> 
> YouTube



Mein Verdacht geht in eine andere Richtung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7rmYKNXQvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Juni 2020)

Bei uns hier oben war es ja relativ glimpflich abgegangen...

Boeklund und Satrup: 13 Corona-Faelle in Fleischbetrieben | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

In Berlin gelten ab Morgen Bußgelder, wenn die Maskenplicht nicht eingehalten wird. Dort drohen Maskenverweigerern ab dem 27. Juni ein Bußgeld von 50 bis 500 Euro. Damit wird die Angelegenheit zur Ordnungswidrigkeit.



			
				https://www.rbb24.de/politik/thema/2020/coronavirus/beitraege_neu/2020/06/berlin-senat-lockerungen-geplant-bussgeld-maskenpflicht.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Bußgeld in Höhe von 50 bis 500 Euro für Maskenverweigerer*
> 
> Der Senat hat gleichzeitig ein Bußgeld in Höhe von 50 bis 500 Euro für Verstöße gegen die Maskenpflicht beschlossen - besonders hat der Senat dabei die Fahrgäste in Bussen und Bahnen im Blick. Die Bußgelder drohen aber nicht nur in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, sondern an allen Orten, an denen Maskenpflicht gilt - beispielsweise auch im Einzelhandel, in Flughäfen oder Bahnhöfen. Ausnahmen gelten für Kinder unter sechs Jahren und Menschen mit gesundheitlichen Einrschränkungen oder Behinderung.
> Die 500 Euro Bußgeld werden laut Müller bei "dauerhafter Renitenz" verhängt, also wenn jemand mehrfach ohne Maske erwischt wird.



Maskenpflicht: Berlin fuehrt Bussgeld ein &#8211; Berlin.de


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Mein Verdacht geht in eine andere Richtung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immerhin wird im Popo Club die Maskenpflicht eingehalten. Und es sind auch nie zu viele Personen pro Quadratmeterzahl in den Räumlichkeiten anwesend.

Das passt schon.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Die Maske muss aber vor allem vor den Mund, denn dort kommen beim sprechen die Aerosole raus.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Maske muss aber vor allem vor den Mund, denn dort kommen beim sprechen die Aerosole raus.



Da wäre ich bei Bernie und Ert nicht so sicher ...


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da wäre ich bei Bernie und Ert nicht so sicher ...



Ist aber irgendwie nicht ganz Jugendfrei. 
Oder läuft das auf Kika erst nach Bernd das Brot um 23 Uhr?


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2020)

Ey. Nix gegen Bernd. Der fliegt jetzt sogar ins All!


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2020)

MDR um 11: Landrat fordert Corona-Tests im Toennies-Schlachtbetrieb in Weissenfels | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2020)

Und Stück für Stück kommen neue Nebenwirkungen des Virus zu Tage. Es zerstört Zellen, wo immer es sie trifft.
 Der eine hat Lungenprobleme, die andere Nierenprobleme und der dritte bekommt Diabetis. Verdammtes scheiB Virus:
Coronavirus: Koennte Covid-19 Diabetes verursachen? - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Sicher das das das direkt Virus ist?
Es wird doch eher davon ausgegangen, dass die sonstigen Organschäden vom Immunsystem selbst verursacht werden.


----------



## Sverre (26. Juni 2020)

Sowohl als auch...

Sars-CoV-2: Wie das Virus den Koerper verwuestet - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Trump will seiner Bevölkerung jetzt erstmal die Krankenversicherung nehmen. US-Justizministerium: Oberstes Gericht soll "Obamacare" kippen | tagesschau.de
125.000 Tote sind ihm nicht genug.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trump will seiner Bevölkerung jetzt erstmal die Krankenversicherung nehmen. US-Justizministerium: Oberstes Gericht soll "Obamacare" kippen | tagesschau.de
> 125.000 Tote sind ihm nicht genug.


Das ist einfach unfassbar. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

So funktioniert die Warnmeldung der Corona-App:
Corona-Warn-App: Was bei einem positiven Test passiert | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Die USA haben vollkommen demokratisch Trump gewählt und das System das ihn möglich gemacht hat. Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

So demokratisch war es nicht. Er hatte nicht die Mehrheit der Stimmen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So demokratisch war es nicht. Er hatte nicht die Mehrheit der Stimmen.



Liegt halt am Wahlsystem der USA, das meines Erachtens antiquiert ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So demokratisch war es nicht. Er hatte nicht die Mehrheit der Stimmen.


Liegt am Wahlsystem, da kann man auch die Bundestagswahl oder sonstwas ankriddeln, da sit auch nicht einfach Mehrheitswahlrecht.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die USA haben vollkommen demokratisch Trump gewählt und das System das ihn möglich gemacht hat. Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.



Na ja ... Das System haben sich vor 244 Jahren Leute ausgedacht, die noch nicht absehen konnten, dass es durch so etwas wie TV auch mal die größten Flachzangen zu genug Prominenz für ein hohes Amt bringen würden.

Und gewählt haben die Leute mehrheitlich Hillary Clinton, obwohl sie von selbiger auch nicht gerade begeistert waren.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So demokratisch war es nicht. Er hatte nicht die Mehrheit der Stimmen.



Hatte Merkel auch nicht. Jeder Wähler in den USA kennt das System in den USA und wenn man sich die Größe des Landes anguckt, würde ich es nicht einmal für grundsätzlich falsch halten, weil sonst die bevölkerungsreichen Küsten die geographische Mitte völlig dominieren würden.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Ja und? Demokratisch nach deren System. Punkt aus Ende.
Denkst du wir sind komplett anders? Unser Wahlsystem basiert auch teilweise auf "the winner takes it all" was durch komplizierte Konstrukte versucht wird auszugleichen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

OK. wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann natürlich auch jemand von einer 5% Kleinpartei mit Hilfe von Faschisten Ministerpräsident werden. Aber damit hatte vorher keiner gerechnet.

Dabei war selbst der nicht mal richtig gewählt, weil sein Wahlkreis mangels Hauptwohnsitz ungültig war.
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> OK. wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann natürlich auch jemand von einer 5% Kleinpartei mit Hilfe von Faschisten Ministerpräsident werden. Aber damit hatte vorher keiner gerechnet.



Hat mit dem normalen Wahlsystem für die Bürger aber nichts zu tun. Da geht es bei der Erststimme um Wahlkreisgewinner, mit wie viel Prozent dieser gewonnen wird ist dabei nebensächlich.
Es wäre daher möglich, dass eine Partei viele Kreise gewinnt mit nur 10 %, weil alle anderen Kandidaten kleiner sind und eine andere nur halb so viele gewinnt, dafür aber mit 90 % der Erststimmen.
Ergo ist am Ende für die Besetzung des Parlaments die absolute Stimmenzahl nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hatte Merkel auch nicht.



Wir wählen allerdings auch den Kanzler bzw. die Kanzlerin nicht direkt, und das Amt hat nicht den selben Machtumfang.



> Jeder Wähler in den USA kennt das System in den USA und wenn man sich die Größe des Landes anguckt, würde ich es nicht einmal für grundsätzlich falsch halten, weil sonst die bevölkerungsreichen Küsten die geographische Mitte völlig dominieren würden.



Mit der Größe des Landes hat das nichts zu tun: In Deutschland dominiert die politische Einstellung der bevölkerungsreichen Bundesländer auch die der bevölkerungsärmeren. Diesen krummen Vergleich hat seltsamerweise niemand gezogen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hat mit dem normalen Wahlsystem für die Bürger aber nichts zu tun. Da geht es bei der Erststimme um Wahlkreisgewinner, mit wie viel Prozent dieser gewonnen wird ist dabei nebensächlich.
> Es wäre daher möglich, dass eine Partei viele Kreise gewinnt mit nur 10 %, weil alle anderen Kandidaten kleiner sind und eine andere nur halb so viele gewinnt, dafür aber mit 90 % der Erststimmen.
> Ergo ist am Ende für die Besetzung des Parlaments die absolute Stimmenzahl nicht ausschlaggebend.


Da hast du das Wahlsystem nicht verstanden. Gewählt wird mit der Zweitstimme.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du das Wahlsystem nicht verstanden. Gewählt wird mit der Zweitstimme.



Und du nicht, wie es funktioniert. Es gibt nämlich weiterhin die Wahlkreisgewinner, dann aber eventuell Ausgleichsmandate für die anderen Parteien. Gibt es aber erst seit 2013 in den Bundestagswahlen:


> Bei den Bundestagswahlen von 1949 bis 2009 gab es keine Ausgleichsmandate, daher (und aufgrund der Sperrklausel) entsprach die Sitzverteilung im Bundestag nicht zwangsläufig der prozentualen Zweitstimmenverteilung.[SUP][1][/SUP]


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir wählen allerdings auch den Kanzler bzw. die Kanzlerin nicht direkt, und das Amt hat nicht den selben Machtumfang.
> 
> 
> 
> Mit der Größe des Landes hat das nichts zu tun: In Deutschland dominiert die politische Einstellung der bevölkerungsreichen Bundesländer auch die der bevölkerungsärmeren. Diesen krummen Vergleich hat seltsamerweise niemand gezogen.



Ich würde die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bundesstaaten / Bundesländern in den USA doch als deutlich größer sehen. Abgesehen davon haben wir noch einen Bundesrat, der den Ländern das entsprechende Mitspracherecht sichert, so ein Gremium haben die USA nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und du nicht, wie es funktioniert.


Wie oft warst du denn überhaupt schon wählen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie oft warst du denn überhaupt schon wählen?



2x, aber ich kann davon unabhängig auch Texte lesen, siehe das Wikipedia-Zitat.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du das Wahlsystem nicht verstanden. Gewählt wird mit der Zweitstimme.


Ja, aber trotzdem braucht man Überhang *und* Ausgleichmandate um das halbwegs grade zu biegen. 
Was den Bundestag im schlimmsten Fall zu nem richtig großen Parlament macht. 
Gibt ja ne aktuelle Debatte dazu, denn so einfach ist das ganze nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Ließe sich im einfachsten Fall vereinfachen, indem man einfach die Wahlkreise größer macht. Also z.B. nur noch einen Wahlkreis pro Stadt. 
Ist total unsinnig, dass in der einen Straße der eine Kandidat antritt und in der nächsten ein anderer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ließe sich im einfachsten Fall vereinfachen, indem man einfach die Wahlkreise größer macht. Also z.B. nur noch einen Wahlkreis pro Stadt.
> Ist total unsinnig, dass in der einen Straße der eine Kandidat antritt und in der nächsten ein anderer.



Oder sie ganz abschafft, wäre viel einfacher.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2020)

Genau. Ist ja schließlich Wurst, ob Stadt A 50000 Einwohner hat und Stadt B 500000.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Für die Direktwahl braucht man die Kreise noch.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich würde die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bundesstaaten / Bundesländern in den USA doch als deutlich größer sehen. Abgesehen davon haben wir noch einen Bundesrat, der den Ländern das entsprechende Mitspracherecht sichert, so ein Gremium haben die USA nicht.



Eben. Eine Reform des Wahlrechts tut in den USA dringend Not. Andere Nationen, nicht nur Deutschland, bessern ja auch nach, wenn sich etwas als verzerrend herausstellt.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> 2x, aber ich kann davon unabhängig auch Texte lesen, siehe das Wikipedia-Zitat.



Nur Zusammenhänge erkennen kannst du offenbar (noch) nicht. Und mit Quellenanlagen hapert's auch noch ein wenig.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

Dazu bildet das Zitat halt den Stand von vor 10 Jahren ab.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eben. Eine Reform des Wahlrechts tut in den USA dringend Not. Andere Nationen, nicht nur Deutschland, bessern ja auch nach, wenn sich etwas als verzerrend herausstellt.


Wo bessern wir nach? 
10€, dass man es trotz ewiger Diskussionen in dieser Legislatur nicht mehr schafft weil eine Partei Angst um ein paar Sitze hat.


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> 2x(...)



Du gehst noch zur Schule, warst aber schon 2x waehlen?

Du warst bestimmt der Einzige, der in der 4. Klasse schon geraucht hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Du gehst noch zur Schule, warst aber schon 2x waehlen?
> 
> Du warst bestimmt der Einzige, der in der 4. Klasse schon geraucht hat.


Es wurde für bestimmte Wahlen das Wahlalter auf 16 runtergesetzt, entsprechend durfte ich bei den Kommunalwahlen 2019 und Bürgermeisterwahlen 2018 teilnehmen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo bessern wir nach?
> 10€, dass man es trotz ewiger Diskussionen in dieser Legislatur nicht mehr schafft weil eine Partei Angst um ein paar Sitze hat.



Sicherlich dauert es. In den USA wird allerdings nicht einmal angefangen. Selbstverständlich aus so ziemlich demselben Grund.

Um Geld gewettet wird mit mir übrigens nicht. Für den Zehner geb' ich dir lieber einen oder zwei aus, falls sich mal die Gelegenheit dazu ergibt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2020)

USA mit Rekord bei Corona-Neuinfektionen - Trump beschwichtigt | WEB.DE


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> USA mit Rekord bei Corona-Neuinfektionen - Trump beschwichtigt



Und das zu recht! Schließlich erfüllt Trump lediglich sein Versprechen: America first!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst das bei dir Getränke und Taxi so teuer ausfallen das die Kosten sich nicht mal verdoppeln, aber nicht jeder geht im Nachtleben edlen Wein trinken und zahlt 20-30€ Eintritt.
> War jetzt erst in ner Absinthbar, die hat auch Probleme ist aber als Gastronomie gemeldet - ergo hat sie wenigstens etwas machen können. Die Betreiber kotzt das alles natürlich an, die beugen sich selbstverständlich den aktuellen Regeln und Gesetzen, sie wissen aber nicht ob sie das überleben.



Ich war noch nicht in Sachsen unterwegs, aber im Rest von Deutschland kriegt man eigentlich keinen Cocktail unter 6 €, meist eher 7-8. Wenn ich mal nen Nacht draufmache, gehen inklusive Trinkgeld schon mal wenigstens 30 € für Getränke drauf. Noch n Imbiss dazu und ich bin bei 40-50 ohne Eintritt. Und zu Studentenzeiten waren es auch wenigstens 20-30 € insgesamt und nein, ich war nicht reich, sondern hatte praktisch ein Einkommen auf Bafög-Niveau. Aber anstatt mir jeden Abend mit Bier die Kante zu geben, was in meinen Augen wenig mit Kultur zu tun hat, habe ich mir halt ab und zu was gutes gegönnt. Und ich bin auch niemand, der sich für seine Unterhaltung die größten Ausbeuter sucht, im Gegenteil. Ich habe, ebenfalls noch als Student, mal einen schönen Abend in einer mexikanischen Bar samt Restaurant verbracht, die wegen einem Rabatt-Hattrik (Eröffnung, Happy Hour, Gutschein) am Ende trotzdem nur 32 € auf der Rechnung ergab, von mir aber mit nem Fuffi beglichen wurde, weil das einfach der Wert war, den ich erhalten habe.

Und, wenn ich so clubgeil wäre, wie du das für andere beschreibst, dann würde ich jetzt auch 100 € für eine Corona-sichere Partymöglichkeit raushauen und ich verdiene sicherlich deutlich weniger (Hälfte? Drittel?), als du, wenn man deinen Beschreibungen folgt. Bin ich halt nicht, weil ich sowieso nicht auf Menschmassen stehe, meine Vorstellung von einem gelungenen Abend ist ein alternatives Kino und zwei Drinks danach. Würde ich aber, für "Corona sicher" (und mit einem Film, den ich auch sehen will zu einer Uhrzeit, zu der die Sache für mich als nicht-Kurzarbeiter komod ist), auch 60 € auf den Tisch packen. Ist halt in heutigen Zeiten kein kleiner, sondern ein großer Luxus und Luxus gibts nicht umsonst. Die Variante gibt es aber halt gar nicht, also war das Maximum der letzten Monate ein Bisschen Essen zum mitnehmen, selbstverständlich mit extra-Danke-Bonus dafür, dass die Küche überhaupt auf hat.




stillermitleser schrieb:


> Die Leute die an Covid 19 in den USA gestorben sind, übersteigt die Jährliche Grippe ,mittlerweile um den Faktor 2. But hey its just a flu.



Und das bei im wesentlichen 2 Monaten Infektionsgeschehen in den USA und ohne Anzeichen einer Verlangsamung, obwohl ein paar Maßnahmen umgesetzt wurden. Mal gucken, ob sie für den richtigen Grippevergleich eine volle 6-Monats-Saison oder gar eine Jahresbilanz vorlegen, dann mit Faktor 10 bis 20 mehr Toten für alle Grippeliebhaber.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst einfach nicht verstehen das die Schweiz dieselben Restriktionen hatte wie wir auch.



Nicht die selben wir wir. Sondern härtere und früher und weniger Verstöße. Die haben ihren günstigeren Pandemieverlauf nicht geschenkt bekommen (auch wenn sie möglicherweise einen minimal besseren Startpunkt hatten - wieso sollte ein Schweizer auch nach Ischgl fahren?), sondern sich verdient.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben wir in Deutschland nach RKI wieder 6500 aktuelle Infektionen. Wir lagen vor 2 Wochen schon mal unter 5000.
> Karte mit aktuellen Zahlen: Coronavirus-Ausbreitung in Deutschland | tagesschau.de



Tjo. Wie soll es mir R>1 auch runtergehen? Wir hatten deutlich abnehmende Zahlen bis Anfang Mai, leichte Rückggänge bis Mitte Mai und seitdem bleiben wir grob auf einem Niveau, bei dem das Leben alles andere als stressfrei ist.

Wann wurden die Maßnahmen gelockert?

Exakt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist einfach unfassbar. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!



Das ist USA. Wir werden sehen, welche Quittung ihm die Amerikaner dafür im Herbst ausstellen - aber würde nicht darauf wetten, dass es eine saftige ist.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Na ja ... Das System haben sich vor 244 Jahren Leute ausgedacht, die noch nicht absehen konnten, dass es durch so etwas wie TV auch mal die größten Flachzangen zu genug Prominenz für ein hohes Amt bringen würden.



TV ist verantwortlich für die Probleme des Systems. Aber der Zuschnitt der Wahlkreise und das de-facto-Rätesystem (hat den USA mal jemand gesagt, dass sie eine Sowjetrepublik sind? ), dass nicht-ganz-Mehrheits-Meinungen innerhalb der Staaten unterdrückt, ergäbe selbst mit vernünftigen Kandidaten, mehreren Parteien und sich informierenden Bürgern (der Mangel an letzteren ist letztlich der einzige Grund für das Fehlen der beiden zuvor genannten) noch immer keine echte Demokratie. Die haben nun einmal zum zweiten Mal in diesem Jahrtausend einen Präsidenten, gegen den die Mehrheit gestimmt hat.




JePe schrieb:


> Du warst bestimmt der Einzige, der in der 4. Klasse schon geraucht hat.



Rauchende Viertklässler gibt es ein paar mehr. Aber welche, die schon rauchen dürfen, sind selten.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich war noch nicht in Sachsen unterwegs, aber im Rest von Deutschland kriegt man eigentlich keinen Cocktail unter 6 €, meist eher 7-8. Wenn ich mal nen Nacht draufmache, gehen inklusive Trinkgeld schon mal wenigstens 30 € für Getränke drauf. Noch n Imbiss dazu und ich bin bei 40-50 ohne Eintritt. Und zu Studentenzeiten waren es auch wenigstens 20-30 € insgesamt und nein, ich war nicht reich, sondern hatte praktisch ein Einkommen auf Bafög-Niveau. Aber anstatt mir jeden Abend mit Bier die Kante zu geben, was in meinen Augen wenig mit Kultur zu tun hat, habe ich mir halt ab und zu was gutes gegönnt. Und ich bin auch niemand, der sich für seine Unterhaltung die größten Ausbeuter sucht, im Gegenteil. Ich habe, ebenfalls noch als Student, mal einen schönen Abend in einer mexikanischen Bar samt Restaurant verbracht, die wegen einem Rabatt-Hattrik (Eröffnung, Happy Hour, Gutschein) am Ende trotzdem nur 32 € auf der Rechnung ergab, von mir aber mit nem Fuffi beglichen wurde, weil das einfach der Wert war, den ich erhalten habe.
> 
> Und, wenn ich so clubgeil wäre, wie du das für andere beschreibst, dann würde ich jetzt auch 100 € für eine Corona-sichere Partymöglichkeit raushauen und ich verdiene sicherlich deutlich weniger (Hälfte? Drittel?), als du, wenn man deinen Beschreibungen folgt. Bin ich halt nicht, weil ich sowieso nicht auf Menschmassen stehe, meine Vorstellung von einem gelungenen Abend ist ein alternatives Kino und zwei Drinks danach. Würde ich aber, für "Corona sicher" (und mit einem Film, den ich auch sehen will zu einer Uhrzeit, zu der die Sache für mich als nicht-Kurzarbeiter komod ist), auch 60 € auf den Tisch packen. Ist halt in heutigen Zeiten kein kleiner, sondern ein großer Luxus und Luxus gibts nicht umsonst. Die Variante gibt es aber halt gar nicht, also war das Maximum der letzten Monate ein Bisschen Essen zum mitnehmen, selbstverständlich mit extra-Danke-Bonus dafür, dass die Küche überhaupt auf hat.



Die Preise hier sind unterschiedlich, Cocktails für 6€ gibts auch nicht, aber Bier für 3€ ist normal und ich schaffe keine 10 Stück am Abend  Ja 50-100€ ist ein normaler Abend wenn man hier ausgeht, je nach dem ob Taxi etc. dabei ist oder nicht. 
Die letzten Monate habe ich aber eher Bands und DJs unterstützt - Merch, Bandcamp-Einkäufe, Spenden, Livestreams etc. Denn im Gegensatz zu den Clubbetreibern die wenigstens eine Soforthilfe bekommen haben für ihre laufenden Kosten, haben die Solo-Selbstständigen das nicht (die Soforthilfen waren nur dazu da um die Betriebskosten und laufende Kredite zu decken, aber Musiker und DJs haben keine Betriebskosten, sie haben Lebenshaltungskosten - die NICHT über die Soforthilfe abgedeckt wurden). Die haben das also nötiger - zumindest bislang. Jetzt sind aber auch die Clubs am Limit denn die Summen waren begrenzt und Kredite helfen denen nicht wirklich - auch wenn sie zu sehr guten Konditionen ausgestellt werden, so müssen die trotzdem zurückgezahlt werden. 

Ich weiß aber auch das ein Teil meiner Freunde nicht so viel Geld ausgeben kann. Ich habe mich bislang mit Kollegen und Freunden auf Festivals getroffen zu denen sie anreisen - egal ob USA, Kanada, Israel oder einfach mal die nähere Umgebung - die aber zu weit für normale Partytouren ist. Das ist komplett weggefallen was natürlich sehr ärgerlich ist weil das die einzigen Möglichkeiten waren so halbwegs alle zusammen an einem Ort zu sehen. 
Und so wie es aussieht, werden wir die Amis noch lange nicht treffen können. Hier gehen Gerüchte rum das Portugal (zumindest Teile davon) keine Reisenden aus den USA haben wollen weil sie Angst haben das da ganze Horden an Virenschleudern ankommen und anstatt viel Geld zu verdienen muss viel Geld ausgegeben werden um diese durchzubekommen wenn sie da sind. Das ist natürlich dreifach ärgerlich, rund n Drittel meiner Kollegen ist in USA/Kanada, die ab und an mal zu treffen ist natürlich ein muss. 
Oben drauf mag ich die Massen. Egal ob es ein voller kleiner Undergroundclub ist mit 300 Leuten Kapazität oder halt ein Großevent - es ist ein ganz anderes Gefühlt, Teil einer Masse zu sein die dasselbe will wie du - Musik, entspannt feiern etc. Das wird als Corona-sichere Partymöglichkeit nicht gehen, weil jegliche Maßnahmen so invasiv sind das diese Veranstaltungen einfach nicht besucht werden und entsprechend die ganze Atmosphäre flöten geht. 
Ich könnte mir den Luxus gönnen und natürlich auch mal rumkommen. Wenns ganz bescheuert wäre, würde ich am WE in die Schweiz fahren xD Ne Bekannte die nen Freund dort hat, nutzt das natürlich aktuell massiv aus. Das würde aber das Ziel verfehlen hier die lokale Szene zu unterstützen, was bringt es wenn ich jetzt viel Geld in der Schweiz lasse und hier alles vor die Hunde geht. Lieber dafür kämpfen das es hier auch losgeht, das die Leute in der Branche hier wieder eine reale, greifbare Zukunft sehen die nicht erst in 2021+ beginnt. 

In meiner Jugend habe ich einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen, anstatt viel Geld beim ausgehen zu lassen - habe ich da gearbeitet. Alles was angefallen ist - Stagehands, für den Lichttechniker einspringen, für den Tontechniker einspringen, DJing. Bar habe ich nie gemacht, da fehlen mir Knöpfe und Kabel. Entsprechend waren die Wochenenden wesentlich öfter mit Gewinn verbunden als mit Ausgaben. Und gerade die ganzen Leute die sowieso schon nur mit einem Fuß irgendwo mit drin waren und mit dem anderen Fuß beim Arbeitsamt auf der Matte, die haben aktuell auch ein massives Problem.
Viele der Leute sind entweder gar nicht eingestellt und werden als Aushilfen kurzzeitig angeheuert oder sie hatten 400€-Verträge und sitzen nun auf der Straße. bzw kriegen Hartz4. Die tun mir leid, weil sie in der Branche sowieso keine Festanstellung bekommen mit einem vernünftigen Lohn (das ist aber ein Grundproblem, wenn man nur 2 Tage die Woche arbeiten kann in vielen Bereichen), so haben sie aktuell nicht mal Kurzarbeit. 
An die muss man auch denken. Damit die halt wieder kommen und arbeiten dürfen und nicht irgendwo bei Amazon die Pakete zusammenstellen müssen. 

Alle anderen dürfen wieder arbeiten, aber die - nicht. Und das nur weil da enger Körperkontakt erwünscht ist, es ist ein Teil vom Erfolgskonzept, es ist gewollt und alleine aus diesem Grund werden sie gerade an die Wand geklatscht.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2020)

Selbst schuld. Man kann Musik auch ohne Körperkontakt machen.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Du gehst noch zur Schule, warst aber schon 2x waehlen?
> 
> Du warst bestimmt der Einzige, der in der 4. Klasse schon geraucht hat.


Und Du der Einzige, der das Wahlrecht ab 16 verpennt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2020)

Wer mit 25 "kein Hirn hat" bekommt auch mit 50 keines mehr. Und wer mit 25 kritisch denken kann konnte das ziemlich sicher auch schon mit 16.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wie man sich Alkohol zuführen kann also bis zu 100€ in nur 1.Nacht und dann geht es dir auch noch ******** ? .



Je nach Club ist das halt so teuer dass man sich auch mit 100€ nicht aus dem Leben schießt.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wie man sich Alkohol zuführen kann also bis zu 100€ in nur 1.Nacht und dann geht es dir auch noch ******** ?



Wenn du älter wirst,
bekommst du mit,
das man Elend nur mit Drogen erträgt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wie man sich Alkohol zuführen kann also bis zu 100€ in nur 1.Nacht und dann geht es dir auch noch ******** ? Da wird eine 2080TI gleich wieder billiger. Aber 3-4 € für 1 Bier das nichtmal 5 Cent gekostet hat in der herstellung ist voll Okay. Menschheit ist ziemlich witzig.



Als ob die 100€ nur dafür gedacht sind, sich zuzulöten...
Gibt noch Eintritt, gibt noch Taxi, was futtern. 100€ fürs 1x Ausgehen, nicht fürs 1x zu Tode saufen. Zumal der Alk im Nachtleben nicht mehr billig ist, weiß nicht wann du das letzte mal da was mitbekommen hast, aber günstig feiern gibts nur in Studentenclubs mit Sterni, alles andere kostet schon ordentlich 
Und es ist egal was das Bier in der Herstellung kostet - es wurde von Menschen hergestellt die einen Lohn wollen, es wurde von Leuten transportiert die auch was zu beißen wollen aufm Tisch, der Barkeeper der mir das ausschenkt - der will ebenfalls was zu beißen haben und der Betreiber der Location wo ich die Musik und die Atmosphäre mag - der hat das alles auch nicht geschenkt bekommen. 
Da zahl ich lieber für n paar Bierchen mehr am Wochenende anstatt die wirklich überteuerte 2080Ti zu kaufen  

Mal sehen wann die Pleitewelle losgeht.
Clubs, dann alle Dienstleister rund um das Nachtleben. Dann gehen die Getränkelieferanten pleite und viele kleine Brauereien die lokal ihre Biere usw. im Nachtleben losgeworden sind. Die Liste ist richtig lang, so weit denkt ja keiner. 
Wenn es darum geht unsere Autobranche neuzustarten oder die Lufthansa mit Geld vollzustopfen dann sind wir die ersten, aber wehe es ist was anderes.
Pandemie oder nicht, da stimmt gewaltig was nicht wenn wir Banken und große Firmen ständig retten müssen und die kleinen verhungern dürfen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Ich bin fast 40 nehme nichts aber gut.



Ich auch nix,
aber ein Bierchen schon.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann die Pleitewelle losgeht.
> Clubs, dann alle Dienstleister rund um das Nachtleben. Dann gehen die Getränkelieferanten pleite und viele kleine Brauereien die lokal ihre Biere usw. im Nachtleben losgeworden sind. Die Liste ist richtig lang, so weit denkt ja keiner.
> Wenn es darum geht unsere Autobranche neuzustarten oder die Lufthansa mit Geld vollzustopfen dann sind wir die ersten, aber wehe es ist was anderes.
> Pandemie oder nicht, da stimmt gewaltig was nicht wenn wir Banken und große Firmen ständig retten müssen und die kleinen verhungern dürfen.



Bei Bezahlbare Wohnraum für  dem  kleinen Mann hat  dich auch nicht interessiert oder seinem Beschäftigung, 

Soll sich ja neue Job suchen und umziehen, ist dein agenda, hat dich ja persönlich nicht getroffen und gejuckt, also lass mal die heuchlerei.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bei Bezahlbare Wohnraum für  dem  kleinen Mann hat  dich auch nicht interessiert oder seinem Beschäftigung,
> 
> Soll sich ja neue Job suchen und umziehen, ist dein agenda, hat dich ja persönlich nicht getroffen und gejuckt, also lass mal die heuchlerei.



Was hat der bezahlbare Wohnraum damit zu tun?
Die Leute die da aktuell nicht arbeiten können weil es denen einfach mir nix dir nix verboten wurde - die werden nicht reich damit, aber sie verdienen Geld und sollen auch weiterhin Geld verdienen. 

Noch mal, die breite Masse geht mir sonstwo vorbei, aber diese Leute nicht - sie sorgen dafür das viele Leute wirklich entspannen können und abschalten können am Wochenende - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen die nichts dazu beitragen.
Jedem steht es frei bestimmte Sachen zu unterstützen und auf alles andere zu pfeifen. 
Und meine Agenda hier ist einfach - geschissen auf die großen Konzerne und die breite Masse, aber warum wird ein bestimmter Bereich einer Branche so massiv angegriffen während dem Rest der Popo vergoldet wird.


----------



## seahawk (27. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was hat der bezahlbare Wohnraum damit zu tun?
> Die Leute die da aktuell nicht arbeiten können weil es denen einfach mir nix dir nix verboten wurde - die werden nicht reich damit, aber sie verdienen Geld und sollen auch weiterhin Geld verdienen.
> 
> Noch mal, die breite Masse geht mir sonstwo vorbei, aber diese Leute nicht - sie sorgen dafür das viele Leute wirklich entspannen können und abschalten können am Wochenende - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen die nichts dazu beitragen.
> ...



Oder kurz gesagt. "Ich bin wichtig, die anderen nicht."


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> (...)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was hat der bezahlbare Wohnraum damit zu tun?
> Die Leute die da aktuell nicht arbeiten können weil es denen einfach mir nix dir nix verboten wurde - die werden nicht reich damit, aber sie verdienen Geld und sollen auch weiterhin Geld verdienen.
> 
> Noch mal, die breite Masse geht mir sonstwo vorbei, aber diese Leute nicht - sie sorgen dafür das viele Leute wirklich entspannen können und abschalten können am Wochenende - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen die nichts dazu beitragen.
> ...



Weil aus deinem Munde heuchlerei ist, dir gingen  die leute die ihre Heimatort sich nicht mehr leisten können auch an deinem goldene Popo vorbei. 

Sagst doch zum  Pfleger ,die sollen sich organisieren und streiken und sich selbst darum kümmern, ist nicht Aufgabe der Gesellschaft. 

Also organisiert und  kümmert euch das sich was ändert , vlt hören die Menschen und Politik auf euch.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Dauert zu lange. Das Karohemd ist gebuegelt. Er will jetzt ...


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Dauert zu lange. Das Karohemd ist gebuegelt. Er will jetzt ...



Also trotz aller Petitionen und Volksbegehren, demos  für bessere Pflege wurde nichts, also kann er mit seinem Anliegen lange darauf warten.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Weil aus deinem Munde heuchlerei ist, dir gingen  die leute die ihre Heimatort sich nicht mehr leisten können auch an deinem goldene Popo vorbei.
> 
> Sagst doch zum  Pfleger ,die sollen sich organisieren und streiken und sich selbst darum kümmern, ist nicht Aufgabe der Gesellschaft.
> 
> Also organisiert und  kümmert euch das sich was ändert , vlt hören die Menschen und Politik auf euch.



Machen wir ja auch. Nur das dieser Bereich keine dicke Lobby hat und deswegen auch massiv ignoriert wird. 
Vergleich nicht Äpfel mit  Birnen.
Das eine sind Arbeitnehmer die es nicht schaffen ihre Arbeitsverträge ordentlich zu verhandeln und das andere sind praktische Berufsverbote für bestimmte Berufe aus heiterem Himmel und ohne vernünftige Ansagen und Begrenzungen. 
Die Menschen sollen auch nicht auf uns hören, da die Menschen an sich uns recht wenig interessieren - jeder hat sein eigenes Leben etc.
Lufthansa interessiert es auch herzlich wenig was die Menschen darüber denken.

Und ich hab keinen goldenen Popo, ich arbeite dafür und bin selbst für mein Einkommen verantwortlich. Und das sollen andere Leute auch machen dürfen. Berufe ausgrenzen nur weil sie nicht systemrelevant sind oder weil sie einfach mit Menschen in Massen zu tun haben - das ist n ganz anderes Kaliber als Leute die unfähig sind für ihre Arbeitsbedingungen was zu tun - was nur Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer betrifft (so lange es alles im gesetzlichen Rahmen ist).


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

Organisiert euch ( ist ja deine Empfehlung  )


Klar geht  es dir an deinem vergoldeten popaz vorbei , alles eine Farce von dir.

Die Geister die ich rief 
Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen

Vlt wird das ja mal Standart 
Personalmangel in Muenchner Klinik: Ein Pflegehelfer fuer 27 Patienten


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> als Leute die unfähig sind für ihre Arbeitsbedingungen was zu tun - was nur Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer betrifft (so lange es alles im gesetzlichen Rahmen ist).



Du hältst also die Leute, die in der Pflege arbeiten, für unfähig, was daran zu ändern?
Was sollten die denn machen? Streiken?
Guck dir die Schlachthöfe an. Da arbeiten praktisch nur noch Ausländer, weil sie einfach günstiger sind.
Und der Mindestlohn hat daran ja nichts geändert. Hier ist die Politik gefragt, die Rahmenbedingungen neu festzulegen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Organisiert euch ( ist ja deine Empfehlung  )
> 
> 
> Klar geht  es dir an deinem vergoldeten popaz vorbei , alles eine Farce von dir.
> ...



Die Leute sind bereits organisiert, es gibt diverse Aktionen - leere Stühle in den Innenstädten (war sowohl Gastro als auch Kultur involviert), Night of Light, Autokorso in Berlin, einige Petitionen usw.
Die Bundesregierung will 150 Millionen für die Kultur bereitstellen (Tagesschau, gerade bei Facebook gesehen) - keine Details an wen das geht, aber das sind Peanuts die für 1-2 Wochen ausreichen. 
Da muss wesentlich mehr Druck aufgebaut werden und das passiert gerade weil die Leute langsam richtig sauer sind - weil man sie wie Verbrecher behandelt obwohl sie einfach nur arbeiten wollen. 

Und was Berlin da getan hat ist einfach - es vertreibt die Investoren. In einer maroden Stadt - ganz schlechte Idee, das fällt denen noch auf die Füße. Sozialwohnungen bringen kaum Geld ein - weder für die Stadtkasse noch für Papa Staat noch für Investoren (die es dann in Infrastrukturprojekte oder hochwertigen Wohnraum stecken würden etc.).



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hältst also die Leute, die in der Pflege arbeiten, für unfähig, was daran zu ändern?
> Was sollten die denn machen? Streiken?
> Guck dir die Schlachthöfe an. Da arbeiten praktisch nur noch Ausländer, weil sie einfach günstiger sind.
> Und der Mindestlohn hat daran ja nichts geändert. Hier ist die Politik gefragt, die Rahmenbedingungen neu festzulegen.




Ja z.B. - Arbeitskampf heißt nicht umsonst Arbeitskampf, das wird nicht mit "Bitte mehr Geld"-Slogans durchgeführt. 
Zur Ausbeutung gehören immer 2 - der eine wird ausgebeutet, der andere ist der Ausbeuter. Und so lange der erste still in der Ecke steht, passiert meist auch nichts. 

Und das Ausländer hier in den Schlachthöfen arbeiten ist nicht verwerflich. Dazu ist die EU auch da, das sind die Vorteile der EU für die einfachen Bürger - das sie in günstigen Ländern leben können und ihr Einkommen aus reichen und teuren Ländern beziehen. Die Leute die hier im Schlachthof arbeiten bekommen für unsere Verhältnisse Mindestlohn, für ihre Verhältnisse bekommen sie ein Akademikergehalt. Ich hab einen Kollegen der in Bulgarien, in Sofia lebt. Natürlich verdient er weniger als ich, aber hier gehöre ich zur Mittelschicht, er gehört dort zur Oberschicht mit dem Einkommen. 
Viele profitieren von diesen Regeln und Gesetzen.  Und auch hier ist es deren Aufgabe die lokalen Gesetze zum Arbeitsschutz, Arbeitszeiten, Lohn usw. zu befolgen und Verstöße selbst anzuzeigen. 
Das können wir für sie immer noch nicht tun.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Juni 2020)

tsts, um in deinem Tenor zu reden: Selbst schuld, hättest ja was vernünftiges lernen können. Und Influencer vergiss mal ganz schnell, mit der Attitüde kannst du niemanden begeistern.

Wie lange kannst du dir eigentlich noch dein X Gigabit Netzwerk leisten?


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute sind bereits organisiert, es gibt diverse Aktionen - leere Stühle in den Innenstädten (war sowohl Gastro als auch Kultur involviert), Night of Light, Autokorso in Berlin, einige Petitionen usw.
> Die Bundesregierung will 150 Millionen für die Kultur bereitstellen (Tagesschau, gerade bei Facebook gesehen) - keine Details an wen das geht, aber das sind Peanuts die für 1-2 Wochen ausreichen.
> Da muss wesentlich mehr Druck aufgebaut werden und das passiert gerade weil die Leute langsam richtig sauer sind - weil man sie wie Verbrecher behandelt obwohl sie einfach nur arbeiten wollen.
> 
> Und was Berlin da getan hat ist einfach - es vertreibt die Investoren. In einer maroden Stadt - ganz schlechte Idee, das fällt denen noch auf die Füße. Sozialwohnungen bringen kaum Geld ein - weder für die Stadtkasse noch für Papa Staat noch für Investoren (die es dann in Infrastrukturprojekte oder hochwertigen Wohnraum stecken würden etc.).



Dann organisiert euch besser  

-------

Zur deinem andere Ergüsse
Kannst auch  gegen andere systemrelevante Beruf ersetzen.
Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv)


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Zur deinem andere Ergüsse
> Kannst auch  gegen andere systemrelevante Beruf ersetzen.
> Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv)


Darauf hat man ihn schon 100x anderswo ausführlichst hingewiesen, hat ihn nie interessiert.
Krankenschwestern gehören halt (genauso wie Rentnern) zu den vielen Dingen, die ihm *sonstwo* vorbeigehen.^^


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> tsts, um in deinem Tenor zu reden: Selbst schuld, hättest ja was vernünftiges lernen können. Und Influencer vergiss mal ganz schnell, mit der Attitüde kannst du niemanden begeistern.
> 
> Wie lange kannst du dir eigentlich noch dein X Gigabit Netzwerk leisten?



Die haben was vernünftiges gelernt, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen. Kultur ist immens wichtig, gerade in schwierigen Zeiten brauchen die Leute die Ablenkung, das abschalten im Kopf, es hält auch die Bevölkerung davon ab, Unfug irgendwo zu treiben (wie in den Parks in Berlin wo aktuell illegale Partys stattfinden mit entsprechendem Unfug). 
Die Leute im Nachtleben sorgen dafür das wir alle ordentlich entspannen können - sowohl die die dorthin gehen, als auch die, die NICHT dorthin gehen - dafür aber Ruhe haben vor Leuten die eben feiern wollen. Was viel vernünftigeres kannste nicht lernen.

Mein Netzwerk ist kein Gigabit, ich hab "nur" 500Mbit/s und das kann ich mir sehr lange leisten. Die Arbeit hat sich in den letzten Monaten verdoppelt. Das Einkommen natürlich nicht, aber ohne Arbeit werde ich in einer zunehmend digitalisierten Welt sicher nicht bleiben, schon gar nicht mit dem steigenden Bedarf an Home Office, Livestreams usw.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Juni 2020)

Und warum hören wir hier von die nur seitenweises Gejammer? Dann beweg deinen Boppes und veränder was, hier im Board wird das nix.

Du bringst mit deinem Beispiel nur die ganze Branche in Verruf, aber das merkst du nichtmal wenn man es dir direkt sagt.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Darauf hat man ihn schon 100x anderswo ausführlichst hingewiesen, hat ihn nie interessiert.
> Krankenschwestern gehören halt (genauso wie Rentnern) zu den vielen Dingen, die ihm *sonstwo* vorbeigehen.^^



(Deswegen schrieb ich ja das aus seinem Munde nur heuchlerei ist) 

Oder die Gesundheitschwachen wo wir als Gesellschaft eine Verantwortung tragen, ist halt Solidaritätsprinzip , man könnte selbst einmal betroffen sein, aber er wollte ja larifari Aktionen gegen pandemie



Off Topic:

Für unsere älteren Leistungsträger   
Diese Muenchner Luxus-Residenz fuer Senioren kostet 27.000 Euro pro Quadratmeter!


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Und warum hören wir hier von die nur seitenweises Gejammer? Dann beweg deinen Boppes und veränder was, hier im Board wird das nix.
> 
> Du bringst mit deinem Beispiel nur die ganze Branche in Verruf, aber das merkst du nichtmal wenn man es dir direkt sagt.



Die Branche steht schon am Abgrund, aber das verstehen die Leute hier nicht. Der Ruf ist mittlerweile absolut egal, weil es in den nächsten Monaten sowieso die Hälfte davon nicht mehr geben wird wenn nicht jetzt was passiert. 
Sprich mal mit Musikern die massive Verluste einfahren weil ihre gesamten Touren ausgefallen sind, sie aber trotzdem n haufen Geld vorher ausgegeben haben (alleine die Werbekosten hauen schon rein). Dann verstehst du vielleicht mal was. 

Stell dir vor man würde eine andere Branche komplett umbringen wollen. Die wehren sich auch, die Gastronomie hat das durchgesetzt, die Tourismusbranche insgesamt auch (und ruiniert sich gleichzeitig den Ruf selbst in dem sie Urlauber rauswirft nur weil in ihrer Gegend irgendeine Gammelfleischfabrik steht). Hotellerie hat sich auch gewehrt und darf wieder. 

Da brennts, da bleibt keiner mehr nett und höflich - denn es geht um sehr viele Arbeitsplätze, Existenzen und es geht um Kultur die nicht ersetzbar ist wenn sie ein mal verloren ist. 

Aber das geht in diverse Schädel halt nicht rein, weil einige hier denken - pfffft Nachtclubs, da sind eh nur Druffies und Alkies unterwegs die nichts anderes können als pöbeln, laut sein und auf dem Heimweg diverse Gebäude anpinkeln. Unterstützung von der breiten Bevölkerung werden die Nachtclubs nie haben, egal ob mit Corona oder ohne. Aber vll bringt das n paar Leute dazu mal was zu bewegen. 
Ich bewege mich schon, keine Angst, gestern Nacht erst in der Absinthbar hier gewesen - die hatte 3 Monate zu, da brennts auch, die Soforthilfe ist schon weg usw. Die wollen auch nicht auf Pump arbeiten müssen oder sich vom Papa Staat durchfüttern lassen, sie waren vorher gewinnbringend und könnten jetzt auch gewinnbringend arbeiten - wenn die Panik aufhört und die Maßnahmen entfernt werden. 
Das ist die einzige noch verbleibende Absinthbar im Umkreis von 70km die ich kenne (vll hat Dresden noch eine). Die will keiner aufgeben. 
Und was machst du derweil?


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2020)

Was mir zu cyronic seinen Beiträgen und der angeblichen Kultur solcher Nachtclubs einfällt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnT7pT6zCcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




PS: Je nach Bundesland sind auch jetzt schon wieder Kellerlans wie früher möglich.


----------



## seahawk (27. Juni 2020)

Niemand wird widersprechen, wenn Du sagst, dass die Branche wegen des praktischen Berufsverbots Hilfe vom Staat braucht. Allerdings wird man widersprechen wenn Du forderst die Gesundheit der Gesamtbevölkerung für die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Branche zu opfern. Es gibt und gab genug andere Branchen, denen es nicht besser geht.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Juni 2020)

@cryon1c, denkst du  mittlerweile etwas anders über unzählige Posts die du hier abgelassen hast wo dir Sorgen und Nöte anderer am Boppes vorbeigegangen sind? 
Vielleicht hast du ja jetzt  den Hauch einer Ahnung wie es Leuten geht für die es nicht immer rund läuft.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass er hier wegen der Noete einer Branche auf einem Kreuzzug ist? Die Leute in der Branche wie auch in der kompletten Wertschoepfungskette sind ihm wurscht. Konsequenterweise sollte hier deshalb eigentlich auch das hier gelten:



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nachtleben ist weder Grund noch Menschenrecht. Das ist einfach nur der Wunsch der Leute.



Tut es aber nicht. Warum wohl? Weil das Karohemd gebuegelt im Schrank haengt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Niemand wird widersprechen, wenn Du sagst, dass die Branche wegen des praktischen Berufsverbots Hilfe vom Staat braucht. Allerdings wird man widersprechen wenn Du forderst die Gesundheit der Gesamtbevölkerung für die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Branche zu opfern. Es gibt und gab genug andere Branchen, denen es nicht besser geht.



Kaum eine andere Branche hat solche massiven und langwierigen Verbote kassiert.
Nachtleben inklusive Sexworker hat es bislang am schlimmsten erwischt und oben drauf sind viele Leute die da arbeiten von Soforthilfen ausgeschlossen weil sie kaum Betriebskosten usw. haben und ihr Job untrennbar mit ihrem Privatleben vermischt ist. 
Es gibt keine anderen Branchen die es gleich hart getroffen hat und die immer noch keine Aussicht haben auf den Zeitpunkt wo sie wieder normal arbeiten können. Für die Open Air Veranstalter ist das Jahr gelaufen, selbst wenn es bei August geblieben wäre und ab September losgehen könnte, so ist die Saison für die vorbei. Das ganze Jahr nichts. 

Da sollte man verstehen das die Leute natürlich angepisst sind, weil gegen sie am härtesten vorgegangen wird obwohl sie komplett unschuldig sind. 

Und niemand fordert es die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung für irgendwas oder irgendwen zu opfern. Die Infektionszahlen sind extrem niedrig, die Leute sind bereits am feiern, am demonstrieren usw. - und das hat keinerlei Auswirkungen wie man sieht. Pfingsten ist schon wie viele Wochen her? Da war hier viel los. Hat sich wer angesteckt? Bislang nichts aufgetaucht, aber die Inkubationszeit für das Virus ist längst rum. 

Hier noch mal was:
YouTube

War da mit dabei. Pesttreffen haben wir das getauft. Das zeigt auch nur einen Bruchteil der Gäste, Datum stimmt - Pfingsten. 

Niemand will hier alle ins Krankenhaus oder gleich ins Grab bringen, aber ein normaler Betrieb mit paar Einschränkungen ist machbar und kaum jemand wird sich infizieren.
Selbst SüdKorea hat die Nachtclubs aufgemacht. Ja da gab es einen Superspreader. Und? Für ne Woche zumachen, desinfizieren, Leute in Quarantäne stecken und irgendwann wieder aufmachen. 
Es muss eine gesunde Balance geben, eben mit einem Restrisiko. So wie es bei allen anderen Sachen ist, ein Restrisiko hat man immer und das hat bislang auch keinen gestört.



Kelemvor schrieb:


> @cryon1c, denkst du  mittlerweile etwas anders über unzählige Posts die du hier abgelassen hast wo dir Sorgen und Nöte anderer am Boppes vorbeigegangen sind?
> Vielleicht hast du ja jetzt  den Hauch einer Ahnung wie es Leuten geht für die es nicht immer rund läuft.



Musst immer noch unterscheiden wer dafür verantwortlich ist und wieso das passiert ist.
Wenn sich jemand systematisch und über Jahrzehnte ausbeuten lässt, dann geht mir das kurz gesagt am Hintern vorbei. Die hätten längst in einen unbefristeten Streik gehen können, wenn sie denn wollen würden. Wollen sie nicht (die Pflege z.B. oder die Paketzusteller die beim Sub-Sub-Sub-Sub-Subunternehmer befristet eingestellt sind). 
Und hier haben wir ein praktisches Berufsverbot für erfolgreiche Leute die Arbeitsplätze schaffen und Steuern zahlen. 
Vergleiche nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Slezer (27. Juni 2020)

Mal eine Frage. Hier wird man ja immer gut Beraten. 

Wieso sind Abgeordnete immun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

Die wollen eben nicht das ertragen, was sie anderen aufbrummen. Es sind eben Politiker.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Die Frage ist zwar erkennbar rhetorisch und eigentlich habe ich auch keine Lust, ueber jedes Stoeckchen zu springen, aber - die Antwort steht im Text.


----------



## Slezer (27. Juni 2020)

Wieso gilt das nicht für alle?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso gilt das nicht für alle?



Weil die Politiker sich doch nicht dazu verpflichten, das zu tun, da sind die sich zu fein dafür.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass er hier wegen der Noete einer Branche auf einem Kreuzzug ist? Die Leute in der Branche wie auch in der kompletten Wertschoepfungskette sind ihm wurscht. Konsequenterweise sollte hier deshalb eigentlich auch das hier gelten:
> 
> 
> 
> Tut es aber nicht. Warum wohl? Weil das Karohemd gebuegelt im Schrank haengt.



Für ihm gelten Ausnahmeregel


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso gilt das nicht für alle?



Ebenso gut könntest du fragen, warum das Personal, aber nicht die Gäste im Restaurant Masken tragen.

Ich helfe mal bei der Auflösung: Die Gäste sind dort, um Nahrung aufzunehmen, was mit Maske schlechterdings machbar ist.
Und Abgeordnete sind im Parlament, um über anliegende Themen zu diskutieren.

Na, fällt der Groschen oder soll ich's besser aufmalen?


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Tut es aber nicht. Warum wohl? Weil das Karohemd gebuegelt im Schrank haengt.


Passend dazu: https://www.forschungsgruppe.de/Aktuelles/Politbarometer/


> [...]
> In den Kreisen Gütersloh und Warendorf wurde nach  den Corona-Infektionen beim Fleischverarbeiter Tönnies das öffentliche  Leben jetzt wieder massiv eingeschränkt. 89 Prozent und Mehrheiten in  allen Parteianhängergruppen befürworten diesen regionalen &#8222;Lockdown&#8220;  (nicht richtig: 9 Prozent).
> Für  Deutschland generell halten weiterhin die meisten Befragten (56 Prozent)  die jetzt geltenden Lockerungen bei den Corona-Maßnahmen für gerade  richtig, 32 Prozent gehen diese Lockerungen zu weit und nur 10 Prozent  nicht weit genug.
> [...]






cryon1c schrieb:


> (wie in den Parks in Berlin wo aktuell illegale Partys stattfinden mit entsprechendem Unfug).


Da wäre erstmal zu klären, um wieviele Personen es sich wirklich handelt, wieviel Prozent der jeweiligen Altersgruppe diese ausmachen und ob es nicht immer die gleichen Gestalten sind.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Ja ja, die poesen Politiker. Tun nix, laben sich an unserem Geld. Warum geht Ihr eigentlich nicht in die Politik?

Was die Frage angeht.

Formal - die Frage ist falsch. Eigentlich muesste sie lauten - auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage koennte man es von den Abgeordneten verlangen? Man kann zwar das Hausrecht ausueben (und damit fuer Nicht-Abgeordnete eine Maskenpflicht vorschreiben), aber nicht gegen die Mandatsfreiheit verstossen. Eine allgemeine Verpflichtung zum Tragen von Masken in geschlossenen Raeumen gibt es in Bayern derzeit auch nicht, nur in bestimmten Faellen.

Praktisch - die Abgeordneten werden dringend dazu angehalten, eine Maske zu tragen und erst an ihrem Platz abzulegen (weil sie an diesem dann genuegend Abstand zu anderen einhalten).

Fun Fact - ausgerechnet die NSAfD, Hueterin der Grundrechte von eigenen Gnaden, hat dieselbe Frage gestellt. Nachdem man selbst demonstrativ ohne Maske an Landtagssitzungen teilgenommen hat. _No Stringenz. Stringenz is for the weak. (Kane)_


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2020)

*Kanzlerin: Corona-Schutzauflagen weiter ernst nehmen*

_10:38 Uhr_
Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel appelliert angesichts aktueller Corona-Ausbrüche an alle Menschen in Deutschland, weiter vorsichtig zu sein. "Nehmen Sie es ernst, denn es ist ernst - und die vom Virus ausgehende Gefahr ist weiterhin ernst", sagte sie in ihrem wöchentlichen Video-Podcast. Sie forderte zur Nutzung der Corona-Warn-App auf und rief dazu auf, die Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zur Eindämmung der Corona-Pandemie - Mindestabstand, Mund-Nasen-Schutz und Händewaschen - weiter einzuhalten.
Zugleich betonte Merkel, sie sehe die Überwindung der Corona-Pandemie und ihrer Folgen als zentrale Aufgabe während der deutschen EU-Ratspräsidentschaft, die am 1. Juli beginnt. Die Pandemie habe bereits mehr als hunderttausend Menschen in Europa das Leben gekostet. "Und auch zentrale europäische Errungenschaften wie die Freizügigkeit und die offenen Grenzen waren und sind zum Teil noch eingeschränkt", erwähnte sie. Sie werde EU-Ratspräsident Charles Michel nach Kräften dabei unterstützen, so rasch wie möglich einen neuen EU-Haushalt aufzustellen und Aufbaumaßnahmen zu verabschieden, damit die europäische Wirtschaft wieder wachse und der soziale Zusammenhalt gesichert werde.


*Söder: "Wir müssen wirklich aufpassen"*

_12:01 Uhr_
Der bayerische Ministerpräsident Markus Söder warnt in einer Videobotschaft vor einer zweiten Corona-Welle. "Wir müssen wirklich aufpassen", sagte der CSU-Politiker.
In der vergangenen Woche sei "unglaublich viel passiert", sagte Söder mit Blick auf Ausbrüche im Kreis Gütersloh, in Niedersachsen und Berlin. "Wir dürfen nicht riskieren, dass wir sogar noch schneller als befürchtet, vor dem Herbst, eine zweite Welle bekommen, eine schleichende Welle, und überall regionale Lockdowns bekommen."


*Grüne fordern Durchgreifen des Bundes an Hotspots*

_13:11 Uhr_
Zur Verhinderung einer zweiten Corona-Infektionswelle hat die Grünen-Bundestagsfraktion Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn aufgefordert, mehr Kompetenzen für die Bekämpfung der Pandemie bei der Bundesregierung zu bündeln.
Der Bund müsse Ländern und Kreisen mehr konkrete Vorgaben machen und sie stärker dabei unterstützen, gegen lokale Infektionsherde vorzugehen, schrieben Fraktionschefin Katrin Göring-Eckardt sowie die Grünen-Innenpolitikerinnen Irene Mihalic und Kordula Schulz-Asche in einem Brief an Spahn. Sie forderten klare, bundesweit einheitliche Regeln: Nötig seien "bundesweit verbindliche Vorgaben zum Umgang mit Corona-Hotspots" - beim Corona-Ausbruch beim Fleischunternehmen Tönnies sei zu spät und unkoordiniert reagiert worden.


*Grütters will Förderung für Clubs in Millionenhöhe*

_09:51 Uhr_
Kulturstaatsministerin Monika Grütters stellt Clubs Förderung in Millionenhöhe in Aussicht. "Corona hat die Clubs hart getroffen: Sie waren die ersten, die schließen mussten, und sie werden voraussichtlich erst sehr spät wieder öffnen können. Deshalb müssen wir reagieren, um ein Clubsterben zu verhindern", sagte die CDU-Politikerin dem Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland.

Darüber hinaus könnten die Clubs "pandemiebedingte Investitionen" beantragen sowie von Überbrückungshilfen des Bundeswirtschaftsministeriums profitieren. Grütters nahm aber auch die Bundesländer in die Pflicht: "Unabhängig von den Leistungen des Bundes müssen im Übrigen natürlich auch die Länder ihren Beitrag für den Erhalt der Clubkultur leisten", sagte sie.Grütters kündigte an: "In der kommenden Woche wird der Deutsche Bundestag das eine Milliarde Euro umfassende Konjunkturprogramm 'Neustart Kultur' verabschieden. Darin sind alleine 150 Millionen Euro für die überwiegend privatwirtschaftlich organisiere Musikkultur enthalten - ein Teil dieser Mittel steht auch den Clubs zur Verfügung, die Live-Aufführungen bieten."

Liveblog zum Coronavirus: ++ Merkel warnt vor Leichtsinn ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da wäre erstmal zu klären, um wieviele Personen es sich wirklich handelt, wieviel Prozent der jeweiligen Altersgruppe diese ausmachen und ob es nicht immer die gleichen Gestalten sind.



Selbst wenn es immer die gleichen Gestalten sind.
Man sollte den Leuten eine Möglichkeit geben legal ihr Hobby auszuleben, dann sinkt die Kriminalität und auch einfache Vergehen wie das zumüllen von Parkanlagen werden auch weniger. 
Menschen sind halt Menschen, wenn man denen das nicht legal erlaubt, machen sie es illegal. Die Versuche in den USA mit der Prohibition haben doch gezeigt das es nicht hilft wenn man den Leuten etwas verbietet was vorher absolut normal war - die machen es trotzdem.

P.S. ein Teil der 150 Millionen für Clubs, dazu auch nur die, die Live-Aufführungen bieten (wie wollen die das denn bestimmen was Live ist und was nicht?). 
Das sind nicht mal mehr Peanuts, das ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Da hat jemand vergessen nachzurechnen, das diese Clubs in den besten Lagen der Stadt stehen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2020)

Die Kriminalität sinkt seit Jahren.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Juni 2020)

Komisch, nirgends in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es Leute die wegen Feiermangel anfangen kriminell zu werden, nicht mal im Ansatz panisch sind nie wieder feiern zu dürfen. 
Haben die einen Gen-defekt oder sonst wie zurückgeblieben in der Evolution?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2020)

Entwicklungsminister Mueller: "Krisengewinner staerker besteuern" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

Djokovic und seinem adria Tour + die vip party a la cyron1c hat corona auch keinen halt gemacht   

Novak Djokovic: So lasch waren die Regeln an seiner Corona-Party

djokovic - Google-Suche


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Komisch, nirgends in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es Leute die wegen Feiermangel anfangen kriminell zu werden, nicht mal im Ansatz panisch sind nie wieder feiern zu dürfen.


Meine Vermutung: Bei den Leuten die da wilde Sau spielen handelt es sich um die, die auch schon  vorher nur für Ärger und Probleme gesorgt haben. Nur blieb das vorher  mehr oder weniger in irgendwelchen Vollassi-"Clubs" unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit  bzw. Polizei, jetzt wird es für diese sichtbarer.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Djokovic und seinem adria Tour + die vip party a la cyron1c hat corona auch keinen halt gemacht
> 
> Novak Djokovic: So lasch waren die Regeln an seiner Corona-Party
> 
> djokovic - Google-Suche


Effektiv gab es keine Regeln. Weil eben auch das Gastgeberland erst mal alles erlaubt hat.
Für die die sich nur halbwegs im Tennis-Zirkus auskennen eigentlich alles was man dazu wissen muss: Selbst Kyrgios bezeichnete das Turnier als absolut dumm.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso gilt das nicht für alle?


Ähm in meinen Prüfungen an der Uni dürfte ich die Maske am Platz auch abnehmen 
Hast du vielleicht mal gesehen wie es in den Parlamenten derzeit aussieht? Da ist Abstand, da musst du keine Masken tragen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Entwicklungsminister Mueller: "Krisengewinner staerker besteuern" | tagesschau.de


Ein so vernünftiger CSU Politiker auf Bundesebene, warum hat den niemand zum Verkehrsminister gemacht?


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: Bei den Leuten die da wilde Sau spielen handelt es sich um die, die auch schon  vorher nur für Ärger und Probleme gesorgt haben. Nur blieb das vorher  mehr oder weniger in irgendwelchen Vollassi-"Clubs" unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit  bzw. Polizei, jetzt wird es für diese sichtbarer.



Abiturienten aus gutem Hause, die meinen, mal richtig auf den Putz hauen zu müssen?


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2020)

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.
Ich kann mich düster an mehrere soziodemografische Erfassung von Personen bei Randale und Krawalle um Fußballspiele erinnern, die das landläufige Bild dass das alles nur trunksüchtige und ungebildete Schläger aus dem Arbeitslosen -und Arbeitermilieu sind, widerlegen. Was manch einer dieser feinen Herren, die die Woche über den biederen und piekfeinen Angestellten, Vorgesetzten, Streamer, ... geben, mit Eigentumswohnung oder Haus in besserer Lage, in Wirklichkeit doch für ein Ekel ist...


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.
> Ich kann mich düster an mehrere soziodemografische Erfassung von Personen bei Randale und Krawalle um Fußballspiele erinnern, die das landläufige Bild dass das alles nur trunksüchtige und ungebildete Schläger aus dem Arbeitslosen -und Arbeitermilieu sind, widerlegen. Was manch einer dieser feinen Herren, die die Woche über den biederen und piekfeinen Angestellten, Vorgesetzten, Streamer, ... geben, mit Eigentumswohnung oder Haus in besserer Lage, in Wirklichkeit doch für ein Ekel ist...



Das kann man doch bei jedem Volksfest und jedem Junggesellenabschied erleben: dass Leute, die sich sonst sooooo viel auf ihre vermeintliche Integrität einbilden, beim kleinsten, gesellschaftlich halbwegs legitimierten Anlass derart über die Stränge schlagen, sich derartig daneben und völlig asozial benehmen... Wenn ich da an meine Jugend zurückdenke, dagegen war es mitunter richtiggehend harmlos und zivilisiert, wenn meine Punker-Metalhead-Skin-Clique um die Häuser gezogen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wie lange kannst du dir eigentlich noch dein X Gigabit Netzwerk leisten?



Vermutlich länger als es für Leute, die in Foren "entspannen wollen" wünschenswert ist. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ebenso gut könntest du fragen, warum das Personal, aber nicht die Gäste im Restaurant Masken tragen.
> 
> Ich helfe mal bei der Auflösung: Die Gäste sind dort, um Nahrung aufzunehmen, was mit Maske schlechterdings machbar ist.
> Und Abgeordnete sind im Parlament, um über anliegende Themen zu diskutieren.
> ...



Diskutieren könnte man tatsächlich auch mit Maske und praktischerweise hat ein Parlament auch noch feste Sitzordnungen und kann Sprecher ansagen, sodass nicht einmal das leichte Erkennen nötig ist. Umgekehrt potenziert lautes Sprechen die Aerosolbildung, also würden sich Masken gerade für die Parlamentssitzungen anbieten.

Aber: Es gibt aus gutem Grund sehr große Hürden für Vorschriften gegenüber Parlamentariern. Es wäre vorbildlich (und weit weniger assig gegenüber den Bürokräften, die jetzt ggf. mit Atemeinschränkung dasitzen müssen, obwohl sie ein Einzelzimmer haben), wenn man trotzdem Regeln erlassen würde, aber die Hürden sind weitaus aufwendiger und können auch nicht von der Regierung, sondern nur vom Parlament selbst ausgehen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.
> Ich kann mich düster an mehrere soziodemografische Erfassung von Personen bei Randale und Krawalle um Fußballspiele erinnern, die das landläufige Bild dass das alles nur trunksüchtige und ungebildete Schläger aus dem Arbeitslosen -und Arbeitermilieu sind, widerlegen. Was manch einer dieser feinen Herren, die die Woche über den biederen und piekfeinen Angestellten, Vorgesetzten, Streamer, ... geben, mit Eigentumswohnung oder Haus in besserer Lage, in Wirklichkeit doch für ein Ekel ist...



Also meiner Beobachtung nach skaliert schlechtes Benehmen bei Heranwachsenden massiv mit dem Maß an Verantwortung, dass sie bislang im Leben tragen. Wer schon einen eigenen Haushalt führt und sein eigenes Geld verdienen muss, dem wurden automatisch die Grenzen seiner Bedeutung aufgezeigt und das ist bei Verhätschelten Bonzenkindern, denen jeder Wunsch von den Augen abgelesen wird, natürlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt potenziert lautes Sprechen die Aerosolbildung, also würden sich Masken gerade für die Parlamentssitzungen anbieten.



Es hat doch jede Bank ein Micro. Da müssen die nicht so laut sprechen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hat doch jede Bank ein Micro. Da müssen die nicht so laut sprechen.



Wenn man sich so die Reden anhört grölen da manche doch gerne rum, und das nicht nur in der AfD.
Im Sinne der Gleichstellung würde ich dann auch bei Politikern Masken verlangen, zumindest außerhalb der Plätze.
Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2020)

In Bayern gibt es schon Mikrofone?


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diskutieren könnte man tatsächlich auch mit Maske und praktischerweise hat ein Parlament auch noch feste Sitzordnungen und kann Sprecher ansagen, sodass nicht einmal das leichte Erkennen nötig ist. Umgekehrt potenziert lautes Sprechen die Aerosolbildung, also würden sich Masken gerade für die Parlamentssitzungen anbieten.



Wie DKK007 schon schrieb, muss da nicht laut gesprochen werden, dafür gibt es Mikrophone. Aber es muss deutlich gesprochen werden, und das geht ohne Maske besser. Aber es wird nicht nur gesprochen, sondern im Idealfall auch diskutiert und Lösungen bzw. Konsens angestrebt, wobei es natürlich hilfreich ist, auch die Mimik des Gegenübers zu sehen. Kurz, es geht darum, die Mandatsgeber von Angesicht zu Angesicht zu vertreten.

Und da die erforderlichen Abstände durch die Sitzordnung (in einem Raum mit anzunehmenderweise vorbildlichem Luftaustausch) vorgegeben sind, spricht dem auch nichts zwingend entgegen - so lange besagt Plätze mit Maske aufgesucht werden. Die Mitarbeiter hingegen müssen Masken tragen, da sie an Leute herantreten, wenn sie Informationen übermitteln, Unterlagen übergeben etc..

Ich gehe übrigens fest davon aus, dass die Maskenpflicht für Mitarbeiter nicht in deren Büros gilt, bzw. dass von mehreren Personen genutzte Büros der gleichen Abstands- und/oder Quadratmeterregelung unterliegen, wie außerhalb der Parlamentsgebäude in dem jeweiligen Bundesland gelten.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein so vernünftiger CSU Politiker auf Bundesebene, warum hat den niemand zum Verkehrsminister gemacht?



Nun Ja. Wenn man´s so bedenkt:

Der beScheuerte peitscht eine Maut durch, die zwar sofort einkassiert wird, fuer die der Bund aber trotzdem an das beauftragte Konsortium aus Kapsch in Oesterreich und CTS Eventim zahlen muss. Wo sitzt laut Impressum CTS Eventim eigentlich? A Batzn Geld - fuer den nix getan werden muss, und ueber den sich auch der bayerische Fiskus freut. Das kann man schon im weitesten Sinne Entwicklungshilfe nennen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (27. Juni 2020)

*Update*

In den nächsten Stunden werden sowohl 
die *10 Millionen-Marke von bestätigten Infektionen*,
als auch die *halbe Million-Marke* bei den offiziellen Todesfällen erreicht.

Auch wenn der Hotspot zurzeit weiterhin in Übersee liegt,
beginnen auch die Infektionszahlen in Europa wieder leicht zu steigen.

Währenddessen kann ich mir hier im Fernsehen übervolle Badestrände 
ohne jeden Abstand, oder sonst irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen ansehen.

Hat was von "Tanz auf dem Vulkan"...

*Zahlen - 27.06.2020 - 22:08*

*Gesamtzahl: 9.955.686*
*davon Genesen: 5.380.232*
*davon Gestorben: 499.008*
(wie immer ohne Dunkelziffern)



Poulton schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: Bei den Leuten die da wilde Sau spielen handelt es sich um die, die auch schon  vorher nur für Ärger und Probleme gesorgt haben. Nur blieb das vorher  mehr oder weniger in irgendwelchen Vollassi-"Clubs" unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit  bzw. Polizei, jetzt wird es für diese sichtbarer.


Also wir hatten vor 15 Jahren als Schüler/Lehrlinge ja auch so unsere "Sturm und Drang" Tage, aber bei unserem städtischen "Vollassi-Club" (Großraumdiskothek) 
und auf lokalen Festen gab es Türsteher bzw. Security, die derartig Verhaltensauffällige
gleich mal zum Abkühlen nach draußen geschickt haben. 

Und bei etwas schlimmeren Fällen, gab es für einige Wochen Lokalverbot. 
Letztere Maßnahme wirkte auf das Verhalten fast aller Deliquenten wahre Wunder - denn damals wollte halt jeder "dabei sein"
und nicht den Abend und die Nacht allein vorm Haupteingang verbringen müssen, während der Rest drinnen feiert, tanzt und rummacht.

Polizei kam nur in sehr, sehr seltenen Fällen zum Einsatz. 
Die standen eher in der Umgebung der Diskothek fürs Planquadrat und haben die besoffenen Autolenker aussortiert.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

Infektionen erreichen in Amerika abermals neues Hoch


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2020)

*Kreis Gütersloh: Mehr positive Tests bei Menschen ohne Tönnies-Bezug*

_21:30 Uhr_
Im Kreis Gütersloh ist die Zahl nachgewiesener SARS-CoV-2-Infektionen in der Bevölkerung ohne direkten Bezug zur Tönnies-Belegschaft "merklich" gestiegen. Grund dafür seien wohl vor allem die deutlich umfangreicheren Tests, viele der Infizierten zeigten aber keine Symptome, erklärte der Kreis in einer Mitteilung am Abend. In den sieben Tagen bis einschließlich Freitag (20. bis 26. Juni) seien 75 Fälle ohne Bezug zur Fleischfirma Tönnies bekannt geworden. Das waren den Angaben zufolge 28 mehr als im Vergleichszeitraum einen Tag zuvor.


*Spanien verlängert Verbot für Kreuzfahrtschiffe bis Krisenende*

_21:16 Uhr_
Die spanische Regierung verlängert das Einreiseverbot für Kreuzfahrttouristen. Wie aus einem entsprechenden Gesetzblatt hervorgeht, soll das Anlegen der Touristenschiffe erst nach der Corona-Krise wieder erlaubt werden. Mit der Maßnahme soll eine weitere Ausbreitung des Coronavirus verhindert werden.
Die spanische Regierung öffnet derzeit das Land wieder für Touristen, die im Hotel übernachten. Spanien erzielt gut zwölf Prozent seiner Wirtschaftsleistung mit Urlaubern.


Alle Beschäftigte in NRW-Fleischbetrieben werden getestet_16:27 Uhr_
Die Fleischindustrie in Nordrhein-Westfalen muss Beschäftigte auf ihre Kosten künftig mindestens zwei Mal pro Woche auf das Coronavirus testen lassen. Die neue Vorgabe gelte ab 1. Juli für Schlachthöfe, Zerlegebetriebe und vorrangig fleischverarbeitende Betriebe mit mehr als 100 Beschäftigten und unabhängig davon, ob es sich um eigene Beschäftigte oder Werkvertragsnehmer handele, teilte das NRW-Ministerium für Arbeit und Gesundheit mit.
Die Kosten müssen die Betriebsinhaber tragen. Nur Mitarbeiter mit negativem Testergebnis dürfen weiter eingesetzt werden, die Betrieb müssen entsprechende Nachweise auf Verlangen vorzeigen. Zudem sind sie verpflichtet, die Namen und Wohn- beziehungsweise Aufenthaltsadressen sämtlicher auf dem Betriebsgelände anwesender Personen zu erheben und für vier Wochen aufzubewahren. "Es kann nicht sein, dass bei einem Ausbruchsgeschehen die Behörden vor Ort tagelang diesen Daten hinterherlaufen müssen", erklärte NRW-Gesundheitsminister Karl-Josef Laumann (CDU) dazu.


Mast fordert flächendeckende Tests in Fleischindustrie_15:33 Uhr_
Angesichts der Corona-Ausbrüche in großen Schlachtbetrieben hat sich SPD-Vizefraktionschefin Katja Mast für bundesweite Tests in der Branche ausgesprochen. "Ich bin dafür, dass alle Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter in der Fleischindustrie auf das Corona-Virus getestet werden", sagte sie der Nachrichtenagentur AFP. "Falls notwendig auch mehrfach", fügte sie hinzu. "Arbeitsschutz ist immer auch Gesundheitsschutz."
Nachdem sich die deutsche Fleischindustrie am Freitag nun doch für das von der Bundesregierung geplante Verbot von Werkverträgen ausgesprochen hatte, betonte Mast zudem, es gehe nicht nur um Werkverträge. "Es geht auch um das Verbot von Leiharbeit im Kernbereich der Produktion, Subunternehmertum und Unterbringung der Beschäftigten", sagte sie. "Die Fleischindustrie hat uns doch jahrelang vorgemacht, dass sie jedes Schlupfloch findet", kritisierte die SPD-Politikerin.  Sie hoffe nun "auf einen breiten politischen Konsens", sagte Mast. "Die Bevölkerung gibt uns Rückhalt. Niemand versteht, wenn das jetzt im politischen Klein-Klein endet. Damit wäre vor allem den Betroffenen nicht geholfen."
Die Bundesregierung will Werkverträge in Schlachthöfen nach einer Häufung von Corona-Infektionen verbieten lassen. Nur noch Angestellte des eigenen Betriebs sollen Tiere schlachten und zerlegen dürfen. Ein Kabinettsbeschluss sieht vor, die Werkverträge ab 1. Januar 2021 zu untersagen.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2020)

Flächendeckende Tests in der Fleischindustrie...und wenn nen Obstbauer Corona hat, dann nur Obstindustrie usw!?
An irgend nem Rand von Deutschland anfangen zu testen und sich dann durch die Länder durchkämpfen...immer nen bissel, mal hier und mal da, mal jetzt, mal irgendwann...der Scheiß bringt doch nix.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Flächendeckende Tests in der Fleischindustrie



Ist halt einfach ein Hochrisikogebiet die Gammelfleischbuden.


----------



## pedi (28. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> In Bayern gibt es schon Mikrofone?


wir waren die ersten.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2020)

Die USA haben gerade die 2,5 Mio geknackt.


----------



## Slezer (28. Juni 2020)

Interessant


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sein wir ganz ehrlich: Die Zahlen sehen derzeit nicht danach aus..



Guetersloh: Positive Tests ohne Toennies-Bezug nehmen stark zu - DER SPIEGEL

...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Guetersloh: Positive Tests ohne Toennies-Bezug nehmen stark zu - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> ...



Ist trotzdem keine Trendumkehr


----------



## pedi (28. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> In den USA wird das noch unglaubliche maße annehmen die Leute interessiert es ja erst ab dann wenn es sie selber betrifft. Die 2.5mille sind doch nichts gegen die Schwarzen Zahlen, kannst locker das doppelte wenn nicht mehr rechnen.


mille sind 1000.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem keine Trendumkehr



Nochmal: Dafür ist es zu früh. Eine Steigerung von 33% ist nicht wenig, wenn in Gütersloh die Fälle außerhalb von Tönnies ansteigen, dann kann das bedeuten, dass der Ausbruch dort auf den Rest des Kreises übergegriffen hat.
Dann wäre z.b. die eine Woche Lockdown zuwenig und das derzeit nicht bestehende Ausreiseverbot wohl dringend erforderlich.

Covid hat eine Inkubationszeit von bis zu 14 Tagen. Man kann einfach nicht mittendrin sagen es sei alles wieder gut.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2020)

Hat ja auch niemand, trotzdem ist es noch keine Trendumkehr.


----------



## Sverre (28. Juni 2020)

Von 640.000 Menschen sind wieviele getestet worden!?

10000 Tests am Tag sind da viel zu wenig, zumal freiwillig.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist halt einfach ein Hochrisikogebiet die Gammelfleischbuden.



Das hat wenig mit einer Gammelfleischbude zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit der Art und Weise wie sich diese Firma ihre Mitarbeiter "organisiert" und wie diese dann bei uns in Deutschland leben.
Jahrelang geduldet und vor allem salonfähig gemacht durch genau die politische Richtung, die sich gerade am lautesten empört. Wie wäre es z.B. bei großen Logistikdienstleistern mal zu testen? Drei rote Buchstaben fallen mir da ganz spontan ein. Die Machenschaften sind ähnlich und da hängt der Staat sogar noch über die Post drin. Ich wette, das Ergebnis wird ähnlich. Aufschlussreich wären wohl auch Massentests in diversen Ämtern, in denen es ganz offenkundig so etwas wie ein, von der Privatwirtschaft gefordertes, Hygienekonzept gar nicht richtig gibt. Passt aber halt nicht ins politische Bild.
Auch die Landwirtschaft ist ja schon betroffen gewesen, dass es dort nicht zu derart großen Ausbrüchen kam, ist allein in der verhältnismäßig geringen Mitarbeiterzahl begründet. Künftig dann also auch kein Kohl, Spargel, Kartoffeln usw. essen?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA haben gerade die 2,5 Mio geknackt.



Denke mal wird lange Einreiseverbote aus USA in die EU kommen.
Einreise bleibt Buergern von USA, Russland und Brasilien verwehrt | Aktuell Europa | DW | 27.06.2020
EU Einreisestopp-Regelung: USA und Russland haben schlechte Karten


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2020)

Wobei wir auch nicht in die USA dürfen. 



stillermitleser schrieb:


> In den USA wird das noch unglaubliche maße annehmen die Leute interessiert es ja erst ab dann wenn es sie selber betrifft. Die 2.5mille sind doch nichts gegen die Schwarzen Zahlen, kannst locker das doppelte wenn nicht mehr rechnen.



Aktuell geht man von einer 10fachen Dunkelziffer aus. Also könnten es durchaus auch 25 Mio sein. 

*Behörde schätzt Zahl zehnmal höher ein*

Nach Schätzungen der Gesundheitsbehörde CDC haben sich allerdings wohl rund zehnmal mehr Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert als bislang bekannt. "Für jeden Fall, den wir verzeichnet haben, gab es wahrscheinlich zehn weitere Infektionen", sagte CDC-Direktor Robert Redfield bei einer telefonischen Pressekonferenz.
Das sei vor allem auf asymptomatische Infektionen zurückzuführen und darauf, dass in den USA in den ersten Monaten des Ausbruchs deutlich weniger getestet worden sei als jetzt. "Mit den Methoden, die wir im April und Mai benutzt haben, haben wir wahrscheinlich rund zehn Prozent der Infektionen verzeichnet."

Corona-Krise in den USA: 40.000 Neuinfektionen  - wenn nicht viel mehr | tagesschau.de

*Coronavirus in den USA: Das Ende der Sorglosigkeit*
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


Und zu der Geschichte mit den Clubs in der Schweiz:

*300 Club-Gäste müssen in Quarantäne*

22.32 Uhr: In der Schweiz müssen 300 Menschen nach dem Besuch eines Clubs vorsorglich in eine zehntägige Quarantäne. Mehrere Gäste des Betriebs in Zürichs waren zuvor positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet worden, wie die Gesundheitsdirektion des Kantons Zürich am Samstagabend mitteilte. Der Clubbetreiber konnte den Behörden eine Liste mit den Kontaktdaten der Besucher des Clubs vom Abend des 21. Juni aushändigen.
Dank dieser Liste habe das Contact-Tracing-Team die Gäste am Samstag über die notwendige Quarantäne informieren können, hieß es. Zuletzt hat die Zahl der Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus in der Schweiz wieder zugenommen. Binnen eines Tages wurden 69 neue Fälle bekannt, etwa drei Mal mehr als zu Wochenbeginn.

Coronavirus: 10 Millionen Faelle und fast 500.000 Tote weltweit | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (28. Juni 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Zahlen - 27.06.2020 - 22:08*
> *Gesamtzahl: 9.955.686*
> ...



Heute, 24 Sunden später, liegt die Gesamtzahl bereits bei 10.134.260 bestätigten Fällen.
Das sind mehr als 178.000 neue Fälle. Die Todeszahlen haben sich um 4000 erhöht.

Der Zuwachs pro Tag war in den letzten Wochen schon langsamer. Jetzt scheint er wieder zu steigen.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

läuft nicht gut und leute die so was ausnutzen. 

Knappes Gut in der Corona-Pandemie: Peru geht der Sauerstoff aus


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Wobei die Sauerstoffkonzentration in Hochgebirgen wie den Anden schon immer geringer war.


*Gericht bestätigt Einschränkungen im Kreis Gütersloh*

_14:06 Uhr_
Die derzeit geltenden Beschränkungen im Kreis Gütersloh sind rechtmäßig. Das entschied das Oberverwaltungsgericht des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen in Münster. Ein Bewohner der Stadt Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock hatte die Überprüfung einer Landesverordnung verlangt. Er kritisiert, dass auch Städte wie sein Wohnort und Versmold, Borgholz oder Halle in Westfalen betroffen sind, obwohl es dort keine oder kaum Infizierte gibt.
Diese Ansicht teilt das OVG nicht. Wegen der Vielzahl der positiven Corona-Tests unter Mitarbeitern im Schlachtbetrieb bei Tönnies bestehe eine hinreichend konkrete Gefahr des Überspringens auf die übrige Bevölkerung. Das Land habe daher seinen Ermessensspielraum mit Schutzmaßnahmen für den gesamten Kreis nicht überschritten. Die Regionalverordnung ist nach dem Corona-Ausbruch in einem Schlachtbetrieb der Firma Tönnies in Rheda-Wiedenbrück in Kraft getreten und gilt im ganzen Kreisgebiet bis zum 30. Juni (Az.: 13 B 911/20.NE).

*Kreis Gütersloh: Neuinfektionen überschreiten weiterhin Grenzwert*

_10:11 Uhr_
Unmittelbar vor einer möglichen Verlängerung des regionalen Lockdowns im Kreis Gütersloh in Nordrhein-Westfalen liegt die Zahl der Corona-Neuinfektionen noch deutlich über einer kritischen Marke. Laut vom Robert Koch-Institut gab es in dem Kreis 112,6 Neuinfektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner innerhalb der vergangenen sieben Tage. Die kritische Marke liegt bei 50. Gestern hatte die sogenannte 7-Tage-Inzidenz noch 132,9, am vergangenen Dienstag noch 270,2 betragen.
Der Kreis Gütersloh ist nach den RKI-Zahlen weiterhin der einzige Kreis in ganz Deutschland oberhalb der wichtigen Marke von 50 Neuinfektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner innerhalb einer Woche. Hintergrund ist der massive Ausbruch des Coronavirus beim Fleischwerk von Tönnies in Rheda-Wiedenbrück. Der seit Mittwoch geltenden regionalen Einschränkungen des Alltagslebens in den NRW-Kreisen Gütersloh und Warendorf sind bis morgen befristet. Nun muss entschieden werden, ob der Lockdown ausläuft oder verlängert wird.

Corona-Liveblog: ++ Einschraenkungen im Kreis Guetersloh rechtens ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2020)

DKK du weißt schon, dass das Zitatrecht verlangt, dass man sich mit dem das man zitiert aktiv auseinandersetzt und du mit deinem stumpfen kopieren Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehst?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Wen interessiert das??
Es geht darum die Leute im Thread zu informieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das??



Abmahnanwälte.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2020)

Das interessiert die Leute die damit ihr Geld verdienen, aber schön zu sehen welche Rechtsauffassung du hast.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Die Tagesschau ist von uns allen bezahlt. Damit haben wir da auch alle ein Nutzungsrecht dran.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Abmahnanwälte.



Die haben anderes zutun, als nach Text zu suchen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Tagesschau ist von uns allen bezahlt. Damit haben wir da auch alle ein Nutzungsrecht dran.



Blödsinn.
Die haben auch ihr Urheberrecht und der MDR klagt sowas auch gerne ein: Danisch.de    >> Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfuegung eingegangen


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2020)

Ist nicht drin, das stimmt nicht
CDU und Urheberrecht: Schon wieder AErger wegen YouTube - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> Die haben auch ihr Urheberrecht und der MDR klagt sowas auch gerne ein: Danisch.de    >> Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfuegung eingegangen



Da steht bloß überhaupt nicht drin, worum es eigentlich geht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist nicht drin, das stimmt nicht
> CDU und Urheberrecht: Schon wieder AErger wegen YouTube - DER SPIEGEL



Der Uploadfilter ist das schon extrem bei Youtube. Eine ZDFzoom-Doku, die beim ZDF nicht mehr in der Mediathek verfügbar waren und die ich bei Youtube hochgeladen hatte wurde auch sofort gesperrt. 
Bei Vimeo ging es Problemlos. 
Und ist auch noch da: 20180620_ZDFzoom - Die Todesliste des NSU - Deutschland im Visier rechter Terroristen - Film von Rainer Fromm und Ron Boese on Vimeo

Und nun BTT, oder fehlen euch da die Argumente, weswegen Nebenkriegsschauplätze nötig sind?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2020)

Du begehst hier Rechtsverstöße
Zitatrecht: Zitieren, aber richtig! - Kanzlei Janke + Schult | Fachanwalt fuer Urheber- u. Medienrecht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Das ist hier keine Diplomarbeit. Wie ich zitier, ist hier also wurscht.

Zumal die Presse bei solchen Tickern die Texte auch alle einfach bloß aus dpa etc. übernimmt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2020)

Das stimmt nicht und die Presse bezahlt die DPA auch dafür!


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

BTT:
Kreis Guetersloh: Mehr Corona-Faelle ohne Toennies-Bezug | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (29. Juni 2020)

Mal sehen wer sich alles bei China entschuldigt.

Coronavirus schon im Maerz 2019 im Abwasser in Barcelona nachgewiesen | Euronews


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Die Frage ist eher, wie lange das schon irgendwo in China oder anderswo rumkreiste. 
Das das Virus auf einem Wildtiermarkt/Zuchtfarm o.ä. übergesprungen ist, ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Ob nun in China oder irgendwo anderes in Südostasien.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wie lange das schon irgendwo in China oder anderswo rumkreiste. .


Einfach mal die Studie lesen, habe ich schon vor zwei Tagen gemacht, die ist noch nicht gegengeprüft.
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.13.20129627v1.full.pdf


siehe: Corona vielleicht schon seit Maerz 2019 in Barcelona | futurezone.at


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist hier keine Diplomarbeit. Wie ich zitier, ist hier also wurscht.
> 
> Zumal die Presse bei solchen Tickern die Texte auch alle einfach bloß aus dpa etc. übernimmt.



Das ist wieder Bullshit. Texte sind ab einer bestimmten Schöpfungshöhe urheberrechtlich geschützt und dürfen nicht einfach kopiert werden, völlig egal für was.
Auch bei DPA-Artikeln gilt dies.
Das Zitatrecht stellt hier eine Ausnahme dar, da muss aber dann ein neues Werk entstehen, z.B. in dem du auf den zitierten Text eingehst.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Hast du auch was zum Thema zu sagen oder nicht?
Das das Urheberrecht veraltet ist und nicht mehr brauchbar ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2020)

Nicht alles was legal ist, ist auch legitim und nicht alles was legitim ist, ist auch legal.


----------



## hoffgang (29. Juni 2020)

Wo ist bitte das Problem wenn DKK hier von tagesschau.de zitiert...
Die ganzen Links und das das Dummgetue was hier gepostet wurde zielt darauf ab, dass man mit fremden geistigen Eigentum keinen eigenen Vorteil erlangen darf, das nicht als Eigenkreation ausgeben darf. Kommt doch niemand hier drauf dass dies bei DKKs Zitaten der Fall sein sollte. Zumal er jeweils den Link drunterstellt, sodass jeder auch direkt auf den Artikel klicken kann und somit dem Urheber noch Clicks beschert...

Keine Ahnung was der Unfug hier jetzt soll, wenn ihr keine Lust mehr darauf habt hier über COVID zu diskutieren, dann schreibt DKK ne PN.


----------



## seahawk (29. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Studie lesen, habe ich schon vor zwei Tagen gemacht, die ist noch nicht gegengeprüft.
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.13.20129627v1.full.pdf
> 
> 
> siehe: Corona vielleicht schon seit Maerz 2019 in Barcelona | futurezone.at



Ist aber nur im März und nicht ab März.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer sich alles bei China entschuldigt.
> 
> Coronavirus schon im Maerz 2019 im Abwasser in Barcelona nachgewiesen | Euronews


Wie in dem Artikel zu Barcelona verlinkt, waren aber auch die Krankenhäuser in Wuhan/China im Herbst 2019 schon gut besucht. 
Satellitenbilder: Corona traf China vermutlich viel frueher | futurezone.at

Da ist die Frage, ob man es damals nicht erkannt, oder nicht weitergemeldet hat.


----------



## hoffgang (29. Juni 2020)

Oh man Slezer...

Niemand entschuldigt sich bei China...
"Schlampig, unvollstaendig, fragwuerdig": Experten reagieren auf Coronavirus-Fund vom Maerz 2019 | Euronews


> "Schlampig, unvollständig, fragwürdig": Experten reagieren auf Coronavirus-Fund vom März 2019


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2020)

Ach hoffgang für deine Behauptung zum Urheberrecht hast du doch sicherlich eine Quelle


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juni 2020)

Nachweise mittels qRT-PCR haben nun einmal den Nachteil, dass mit höherer Spezifität die Chance für positive Fehlerkennungen und durch niedrige Spezifität die Chance für negative Fehlerkennungen steigt. Unter Laborbedingungen und bei archivierten Proben geringen RNA-Anteils wird logischerweise mit hoher Spezifität gearbeitet. 

Dass das Gehacke in Richtung China tendenziös ist und auch immer wieder mal Überlegungen gibt, dass das Virus gar nicht zwingend von gekommen sein muss, sondern auch parallel dort aufgetreten sein kann, ist etwas ganz Anderes, als aufgrund eines isolierten Befunds mal eben die komplette Ausbreitungshistorie in Frage zu stellen.

Mit so einem Einzelergebnis geht man nicht hausieren, bevor man es nicht mit anderen Proben zeitlicher und regionaler Übereinstimmung abgeglichen hat. Je größer die Tragweite, desto höher ist der Anspruch auf Unanfechtbarkeit.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2020)

Allerdings kommt das Virus ja nicht aus dem nichts, sondern brauchte entsprechend intensive Kontakte zwischen Menschen und Wildtieren.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt das Virus ja nicht aus dem nichts, sondern brauchte entsprechend intensive Kontakte zwischen Menschen und Wildtieren.



Wobei Nutztiere als Medium auftreten können. Und Massentierhaltung gibt es bedauerlicherweise so ziemlich überall.

(Und wie die Viecher dann verarbeitet werden, beschäftigt gerade die Nation.)


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Allerdings sind die typischen Massentiere wie Huhn, Schwein und Rind von dem Virus nicht betroffen. 
Das war eher ein Tier aus der Katzenlinie.  Bei Lesch wurde die Schleichkatze als Zwischenwirt von SARS erwähnt. Deshalb können sich halt auch Hauskatzen und Löwen anstecken.
Schleichkatzen &#8211; Wikipedia
Katzenartige &#8211; Wikipedia
Harald Lesch mit "Corona: Was weiss die Wissenschaft?" - ZDFmediathek


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2020)

Vor allem taugt Barcelona nur sehr bedingt, da es eine Touristenstadt ist, die z.B. auch bei Reisenden aus China sehr beliebt ist. Aber auch der MWC2019 (Mobile Word Congress) fand z.B. Ende Februar 2019 in Barcelona statt.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vor allem taugt Barcelona nur sehr bedingt, da es eine Touristenstadt ist, die z.B. auch bei Reisenden aus China sehr beliebt ist. Aber auch der MWC2019 (Mobile Word Congress) fand z.B. Ende Februar 2019 in Barcelona statt.



Es reicht ja schon, wenn jemand in Barcelona exotische Tiere hält. Deren Ausscheidungen landen höchstwahrscheinlich im Abwasser, aber derer Infekte nicht zwingend im Menschen.

Ich will nicht wissen, in wie vielen Käfigen, Volieren und Terrarien weltweit virale Zeitbomben ticken und nur auf die Verkettung von Zufällen warten, die zu einer Übertragung auf den Halter führt. Die Zustände auf den chinesischen Tiermärkten schaffen schließlich keinen exklusiven Übertragungsweg, sondern erhöhen lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Übertragung.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach hoffgang für deine Behauptung zum Urheberrecht hast du doch sicherlich eine Quelle



Klar, im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich Google vernünftig bedienen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich der Sachverhalt alleine daraus ergibt, dass all deine "Quellen" überhaupt nicht das verstärkt hatten was du hier behauptet hast.
Foto, Screenshot, Zitat, DSGVO: Was ist erlaubt? Wo drohen Strafen? - PR-Doktor



> Wie sieht es mit Zitaten in Social Media &#8211; beispielsweise Facebook, Twitter, XING oder Social-Bookmarking-Diensten &#8211; aus. Gelten da andere Regeln?
> 
> Hier gilt praktisch dasselbe. Kurze Textauszüge sind zulässig. Wenn man progressive Ansichten vertritt, dann ist auch das automatisch generierte Vorschaubild beim Teilen des Beitrags bei Facebook zulässig. Denn es ist eine übliche und vom Urheber, der seine Bilder im Internet verbreitet, hingenommene Nutzung. Bisher hat dies urheberrechtlich noch keine Schwierigkeiten bereitet.



Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei Bild & Ton, nicht bei kostenfrei zugänglichen Artikeln auf Webseiten der Presse.
Urheberrecht: Zitieren erlaubt - kopieren nicht - ZDFheute

Man muss nur kurz innehalten um den vollkommenen Umfang dieses Schwachsinns zu verstehen. DKK postet hier Zusammenfassungen, samt Link, von Medienportalen, von für jedermann zugänglichen Informationen. Er präsentiert diese weder als eigene Gedanken, noch als eigene Leistung, noch bereichert er sich in irgendeiner weise, noch stellt er den Inhalt anderen kostenfrei zur Verfügung. Im Gegenteil, er teilt diesen Inhalt mit Dritten, die bei Interesse auf die ursprüngliche Website gehen (dank seines Links) und der eigentlichen Websites so Clicks generieren.
Wo, du Genie, soll jetzt ein Problem liegen. DKK macht dasselbe wie wenn du einen Spiegel Beitrag auf Twitter teilst.

Du hast doch sicherlich endlich mal eine präzise Quelle für deine Behauptung, oder du hältst diesbezüglich einfach die Füße still und wir gehen zum Thema zurück.
Nur mal so, Quellen aus dem Jahr 2015 sind nett, aber halt auch die kleine Schwester von ******* wenn das Urheberrecht 2019 reformiert wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Das sind keine rechtlich zulässigen Zitate, da keine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Inhalt stattfindet und es sind auch nicht nur 1 oder 2 Sätze wenn du mal zählst.

Urheberrechtsverletzung Punkt aus Ende

PS


> DKK macht dasselbe wie wenn du einen Spiegel Beitrag auf Twitter teilst.


Hättest du deinen Link ansatzweise gelesen wüsstest du, dass das einfach eine falsche Behauptung ist.
Das was DKK postet, der Text ist auf dem Server hier gespeichert. Wenn ich was bei Twitter poste, nur den Link, dann werden Vorschaubild und Vorschautext 
*direkt von der Quelle geladen*.

Der zweite Link, noch besser "zitieren erlaubt", ja das sag ich die ganze Zeit, *aber es ist kein Zitat sondern eine Kopie*.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Dann geh doch woanders hin, wenn es dich stört. Es sollen Informationen und Diskussionsansätze sein.
Die Auseinandersetzung findet statt, wenn hier im Thread darüber diskutiert wird. Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht und man geht einfach im Thema weiter.

Das dämliche Urheberrecht interessiert in diesem Thread  übrigens keine Sau. Es geht um Corona.
BTT:

*Kostenlose Corona-Tests in Bayern*

_13:55 Uhr_
Die bayerische Staatsregierung hat Corona-Tests für die gesamte Bevölkerung beschlossen. Das Testkonzept laute "schneller, kostenlos und für jedermann", sagte Ministerpräsident Markus Söder.
Söder kündigte an, dazu die Kapazitäten von aktuell 20.000 auf 30.000 Tests pro Tag zu erhöhen. Der Freistaat übernimmt die Kosten in all den Fällen, in denen nicht ohnehin Krankenkassen in der Pflicht sind. Man stelle dafür aufs Jahr gerechnet 200 Millionen Euro bereit, sagte er.
Kritik an der bayerischen Strategie wies Söder erneut zurück. Die Kosten könnten kein Argument sein. "Testen ist auch Vorbeugung", betonte er.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Bayern beschliesst Tests fuer alle ++ | tagesschau.de

Sollten alle Bundesländer machen. (Genug Auseinandersetzung ???)


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist sogar noch zu unfähig zu verstehen was du verlinkst. Das sind keine rechtlich zulässigen Zitate, da keine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Inhalt stattfindet und es sind auch nicht nur 1 oder 2 Sätze wenn du mal zählst.
> Urheberrechtsverletzung Punkt aus Ende



Das ist und bleibt falsch. Deine Bewertung, dies seien rechtlich nicht zulässige Zitate ist bislang nur deine Meinung. Du konntest bislang nichts vorweisen um deine Behauptung zu untermauern - außer Beiträge die auf einer veralteten Version des Urheberrechts basieren. Du kannst es so oft wiederholen wie du willst.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Hättest du deinen Link ansatzweise gelesen wüsstest du, dass das einfach eine falsche Behauptung ist.
> Das was DKK postet, der Text ist auf dem Server hier gespeichert. Wenn ich was bei Twitter poste, nur den Link, dann werden Vorschaubild und Vorschautext
> *direkt von der Quelle geladen*.



Und?
Entsteht dadurch dem Urheber ein Schaden sodass eine Urheberrechtsverletzung vorliegt?
Und siehst du irgendwo panisch mods hinter DKK aufräumen?  Siehst du in den Forenregeln das Verbot andere Websiten hier zu zitieren? [SpoilerAlert, Punkt 3.2 sieht die Nennung der Quelle vor, was DKK tut...] Siehst du PCGH zittern ob der Flut der Abmahnemails die deiner MEinung nach jederzeit einschlagen könnten?
Nein? Komisch, könnte das daran liegen dass du einfach nur unbelegbaren Blödsinn erzählst? Hmm, man wirds wohl nicht herrausfinden.

Und solange du mich nicht in die Sparanus Ecke packst dürfte jede Schublade ein Kompliment für mich sein.

Oh und nur so, um zu zeigen was für ein Dampfplauderer du bist:

Die Zeit sagt das schon seit 2013 - kannst ja mal Anfragen ob sie das geändert haben:
Bitte zitieren Sie uns gerne - ZEITansage
"Wie auch in der Vergangenheit können Sie in beliebigen Online-Veröffentlichungen kurze Auszüge unserer redaktionellen Texte ohne ausdrückliche Genehmigung wiedergeben, wenn Sie uns als Quelle nennen und direkt zum Originaltext verlinken."

Was sagen die AGBs?
Nutzungs- und Geschaeftsbedingungen | ZEIT ONLINE


> Eine Verlinkung oder Zitierung ist ohne Genehmigung zulässig, soweit dies in den Grenzen Zitatrechts nach § 51 UrhG erfolgt.



Verstößt das was DKK tut gegen §51?
§ 51 UrhG - Einzelnorm


> Zulässig ist die Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung und öffentliche Wiedergabe eines veröffentlichten Werkes zum Zweck des Zitats, sofern die Nutzung in ihrem Umfang durch den besonderen Zweck gerechtfertigt ist.


Ergo, Nein.


Oh und willst du noch nen KO Kinnhaken?
Ok, gerne.
Posten, teilen, liken vs. Urheberrecht: Was ist erlaubt?



> Das Teilen von Inhalten im Internet und insbesondere in den sozialen Netzwerken ist eine viel und gern genutzte Funktion. Während bei Facebook oder Instagram &#8222;geteilt&#8220; wird, wird auf Twitter beispielsweise &#8222;retweeted&#8220;. Bedeutet: Die Benutzer von sozialen Medien können damit ihren Kontakten einen Beitrag empfehlen.
> 
> Das ist grds. zulässig, wenn es sich um eigene Inhalte handelt und _*sofern der Urheber auf seiner eigenen Website eine sog. &#8222;Share-Funktion&#8220; vorhält. Denn damit wird ein Einverständnis hergeleitet.*_


Zeit.de, Tagesschau.de, komisch, haben alle Share Funktionen, sogar per Email. Schon komisch das.
Die wollen das man diese Inhalte teilt. Damit nochmehr Leute da draufklicken und den Beitrag lesen... Verrückte Welt.

Willst du jetzt immer noch auf dem Blödsinn rumreiten?
Du kannst gerne die hier geposteten Nachrichtenagenturen anschreiben und dort anfragen und jederzeit kannst du DKKs Posts bei den Mods melden.
Und sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-dienstag-125.html#Studien-zu-Syndrom-bei-Kindern-im-Zusammenhang-mit-Coronavirus schrieb:
			
		

> *Studien zu Syndrom bei Kindern im Zusammenhang mit Coronavirus*
> 
> _12:04 Uhr_
> US-Forscher haben zwei ausführlichere Studien zu einem Syndrom veröffentlicht, das im Zusammenhang mit Coronavirus-Infektionen bei Kindern und Jugendlichen auftritt. Die im Fachblatt "New England Journal of Medicine" veröffentlichten Untersuchungen beleuchten das sogenannte pädiatrische entzündliche Multisystem-Syndrom, abgekürzt MIS-C. Die Wissenschaftler werteten dazu die Krankenakten von knapp 300 Kindern und jungen Menschen unter 21 Jahren aus, die zwischen März und Mai in den USA behandelt wurden. Bei allen war eine Infektion mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus festgestellt oder vermutet worden. Weltweit wurden rund 1000 Fälle des Syndroms registriert, wie Michael Levin vom Londoner Imperial College in einem Kommentar zu den US-Studien schrieb.
> ...



Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Bayern beschliesst Tests fuer alle ++ | tagesschau.de

Ist schon ganz interessant. Wobei statt "indischen Wurzeln" wohl eher "indianische Wurzeln" gemeint sind. Eventuell ein Übersetzungsfehler.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Entsteht einen Urheber wenn ich einen Film illegal runterlade (nicht P2P) oder ihn gar nicht gucke? Nein
Ist kein Argument, überhaupt nicht valide und du selbst deine Links bestätigen meine Sichtweise.

*Den Link von der Zeit kannst du gerne bringen, wenn er von der Zeit zitiert. Tut er aber nicht!!!*

Btw
Hast birdmans Posts wohl noch nicht gelesen 

EDIT:
Knockout? 
Nein, nicht wirklich. Teil mal was bei Facebook, das ist das selbe wie mit den eingebetteten Beiträgen.
Sich einfach einen Teil eines Artikels zu schnappen und Link drunter ist was anderes.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hoffgang du bist schlicht und einfach unfähig.


Schauen wir mal...



Sparanus schrieb:


> *Den Link von der Zeit kannst du gerne bringen, wenn er von der Zeit zitiert. Tut er aber nicht!!!*





DKK007 schrieb:


> *Coronavirus in den USA: Das Ende der Sorglosigkeit*
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


28.06. 16:01...



Sparanus schrieb:


> DKK du weißt schon, dass das Zitatrecht verlangt, dass man sich mit dem das man zitiert aktiv auseinandersetzt und du mit deinem stumpfen kopieren Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehst?


29.06...


Soviel zum Thema Kompetenz.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Guck mal seinen letzten Post an, tagesschau. Woops 

Wie kann man so uneinsichtig sein? Das steht selbst hier noch auf der Seite.



> *Während das bloße Teilen innerhalb der Funktionalitäten der jeweiligen Plattform bei nichtkommerzieller Nutzung der Plattform in der Regel kein Problem darstellt, ist insbesondere das eigene Hochladen von Inhalten oft problembehaftet. *Nutzer sollten hier auf Nummer sicher gehen und nur Inhalte selbst einstellen, von denen sie genau wissen, dass diese ohne Einschränkung weiterverbreitet werden dürfen.


Posten, teilen, liken vs. Urheberrecht: Was ist erlaubt?
Lies dir das mal durch, das ist dein Link.
Wenn es auf Tagesschau eine Funktion gäbe "Teilen auf PCGH" und dann exakt das rauskäme was in DKKs Post steht wäre es rechtlich sauber. Was du nicht verstehen willst ist, dass er es selbst hochlädt und auch anders darstellt als die Teilen Funktion der Website es macht.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das dämliche (...)recht interessiert (...) keine Sau. Es geht um Corona.



Hab´s mal ein wenig zugespitzt - aber wirklich nur ein wenig. Diese Attituede scheint hier oefters mal durch. Qualitativ ist das nicht so weit von einem anderen User entfernt, der auf Corona pfeift und einfach mal wieder richtig abfeiern will.

Davon, dass Deine zuweilen bildschirmfuellenden! Quotes aus der immergleichen Quelle nicht wirklich ein Beitrag zu einer Diskussion sind und sie eher strukturell verhindern, mal abgesehen. Traust Du dem Rest hier nicht zu, selbst den Liveticket der Tagesschau zu lesen? Oder wie kommst Du darauf, dass wir einen Lektor brauchen?


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck mal seinen letzten Post an, tagesschau. Woops
> Wie kann man so blöd sein? Das steht selbst hier noch auf der Seite.



Dein ursprünglicher Post hat sich auf den von mir zitierten bezogen, dort ist ein Zeit.de Artikel verwendet.
Zudem hat auch die Tagesschau einen Teilen Button an jedem Beitrag.

Aber immer toll mit Dir zu diskutieren.
Erst behauptest du, es gäbe keinen Zeit Artikel, dann widerlegt man dich, dann spielt das auf einmal keine Rolle mehr weil du deine am 29. getätigte Aussage plötzlich nur noch auf DKKs Beiträge von heute bezogen haben willst.
Ich kenne Birdman wirklich nicht, aber schlimmer als das kanns ja kaum sein.

Aber es gibt eine einfache Lösung. Da ich für dich der Birdman bin bist du für mich der nächste auf der Ignoreliste, dann gehts hier mit Corona weiter.
Denn außer heiße Luft und haltlosen Anschuldigungen kommt von Dir doch eh nichts. Also verpass ich auch nichts.




JePe schrieb:


> Hab´s mal ein wenig zugespitzt - aber wirklich nur ein wenig. Diese Attituede scheint hier oefters mal durch. Qualitativ ist das nicht so weit von einem anderen User entfernt, der auf Corona pfeift und einfach mal wieder richtig abfeiern will.
> 
> Davon, dass Deine zuweilen bildschirmfuellenden! Quotes aus der immergleichen Quelle nicht wirklich ein Beitrag zu einer Diskussion sind und sie eher strukturell verhindern, mal abgesehen. Traust Du dem Rest hier nicht zu, selbst den Liveticket der Tagesschau zu lesen? Oder wie kommst Du darauf, dass wir einen Lektor brauchen?



Mea Culpa


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Ich bin nicht nett wenn jemand Unsinn behauptet, seh ich ein, aber ich hab dir fachlich sauber erklärt was du an deinen Links falsch verstehst.



JePe hat es schon ganz gut gesagt was mich hier hauptsächlich stört, vielleicht bringt ihn das ja zur Einsicht.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Davon, dass Deine zuweilen bildschirmfuellenden! Quotes aus der immergleichen Quelle nicht wirklich ein Beitrag zu einer Diskussion sind und sie eher strukturell verhindern, mal abgesehen. Traust Du dem Rest hier nicht zu, selbst den Liveticket der Tagesschau zu lesen? Oder wie kommst Du darauf, dass wir einen Lektor brauchen?



Dann bringt doch selber auch mal Infos, damit der Thread *IM THEMA* weiterkommt.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2020)

Schwierig, weil der sich nach gut 900 Seiten irgendwie im Kreis dreht. Fuer abweichende Meinungen wird kaum Raum gelassen, manches mutet inzwischen auch sehr ritualisiert an - zum Beispiel lese ich seit ~ April, dass in vierzehn Tagen als unausweichliche Folge der "Lockerungen" nun endgueltig die Zombieapokalypse droht. Weder laesst z. B. Du Dir von dem Umstand, dass das nicht passiert, die Laune verderben noch wird inhaltlich auf Versuche eingegangen, auf andere Aspekte des Themas hinzuweisen (etwa, dass Corona zwar ein primaer medizinisches Problem ist, dass aber auch gesellschaftliche, politische und oekonomische - ich wuerde sogar soweit gehen und sagen: zivilisatorische - Fragen aufwirft). Stattdessen wird mal auf geltendes Recht hingewiesen und mal wird es auch fuer unbedeutend (?!) erklaert und kaum verbraemt vom ganz starken Staat getraeumt. Wer es wagt, die Formulierung "Lockerung" (tatsaechlich sind es keine Lockerungen, sondern etwas weniger eingeschraenkte Rechte) zu kritisieren, wird da schnell mal niedergebruellt.

Manchmal frage ich mich, was manch einer hier wohl den ganzen lieben langen Tag machen wird, wenn Corona irgendwann mal Geschichte ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann bringt doch selber auch mal Infos(...)



Habe ich anlaesslich Deiner "das ist jetzt aber anders"-These gemacht (versucht), hat Dich nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, was manch einer hier wohl den ganzen lieben langen Tag machen wird, wenn Corona irgendwann mal Geschichte ist.



Feiern, Freunde und Kollegen treffen (inklusive internationale Treffen die halt irgendwo in XYZ stattfinden). Reisen. Japan, Kanada, USA, vll Argentinien, SüdKorea, gibt viele Ecken wo man andere Kulturen sieht, andere Gedankengänge und viel mehr. Auch eine andere Einstellung zu solchem Unfug wie Corona.
Straßenfotografie usw. in anderen Ländern mal testen - vor Corona neues Equipment geholt dafür, nu liegt es rum weil man nicht wegkommt.
Es gibt sehr viel was man machen kann, aber nicht darf wegen den Überreaktionen der Politiker! Deswegen haben wir alle etwas mehr Zeit um hier zu spammen und Dampf abzulassen.

Übrigens neben den EU-Mitgliedern dürfen nur Menschen aus ganz wenigen Ländern einreisen - 14 waren das glaub ich.  Darunter sind Länder die sonst nix zu sagen haben und auch nicht wirklich beliebt sind und wo die Bevölkerung sich die Reise nach Deutschland nicht wirklich leisten kann.
Aber USA ist nicht dabei, die Leute von dort dürfen hier aktuell nicht hierher. Genial. Messen haben sie neugestartet bis 1000 Leute, aber einige Leute die da ausstellen dürfen nicht anreisen (hab sehr viele Leute aus Taiwan, USA usw. auf Messen kennengelernt!). 
Geilomat, noch mehr der Wirtschaft in die Eier treten. 

Zusammenhalt auf dem Planeten - nicht vorhanden, alles was wir uns die letzten 50-70 Jahre so langsam aufgebaut haben - in wenigen Monaten hinüber. Menschen aus anderen Regionen werden als die Pest höchstpersönlich behandelt - lokal wie international. Pfuj Teufel so was!

Hätte ich nie gedacht das wir zurück zum Mittelalter rollen was internationale Beziehungen, Reisen usw. angeht.

P.S.: Familie vergessen!
Es gibt sehr viele Leute die Verwandte usw. außerhalb der EU haben. Und die Leute haben langsam die Schnauze voll davon, diesen über Videotelefonie zuwinken zu müssen. Gibt sogar Pärchen die noch nicht verheiratet sind und jetzt auch nicht heiraten KÖNNEN weil die hier trotz gültigem Visum nicht reingelassen werden. Was für ne Welt...


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Ich hab auch eine Freundin die nicht rein darf, schade aber ISSO.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens neben den EU-Mitgliedern dürfen nur Menschen aus ganz wenigen Ländern einreisen - 14 waren das glaub ich.  Darunter sind Länder die sonst nix zu sagen haben und auch nicht wirklich beliebt sind und wo die Bevölkerung sich die Reise nach Deutschland nicht wirklich leisten kann.
> Aber USA ist nicht dabei, die Leute von dort dürfen hier aktuell nicht hierher. Genial. Messen haben sie neugestartet bis 1000 Leute, aber einige Leute die da ausstellen dürfen nicht anreisen (hab sehr viele Leute aus Taiwan, USA usw. auf Messen kennengelernt!). Geilomat, noch mehr der Wirtschaft in die Eier treten.


"Notwendige" Reisen aus den USA nach Deutschland waren die ganze Zeit schon möglich, das wurde auch durchgeführt. Nur eben für diejenigen Reisen die wirklich dringend notwendig waren. Ein Nebeneffekt von Covid ist eben, dass man gemerkt hat, man muss garnicht für jeden Scheiß einmal quer über den Atlantik tuckern, sondern ganz ganz vieles lässt sich tatsächlich per Skype besprechen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zusammenhalt auf dem Planeten - nicht vorhanden, alles was wir uns die letzten 50-70 Jahre so langsam aufgebaut haben - in wenigen Monaten hinüber. Menschen aus anderen Regionen werden als die Pest höchstpersönlich behandelt - lokal wie international. Pfuj Teufel so was!Hätte ich nie gedacht das wir zurück zum Mittelalter rollen was internationale Beziehungen, Reisen usw. angeht.


Tja haste doch Glück in Deutschland zu leben, bei uns gabs weder Ausreiseverbote, noch Einreiseverbote für Staatsbürger. Andere Staaten hatten (und haben) beides



cryon1c schrieb:


> P.S.: Familie vergessen!
> Es gibt sehr viele Leute die Verwandte usw. außerhalb der EU haben. Und die Leute haben langsam die Schnauze voll davon, diesen über Videotelefonie zuwinken zu müssen. Gibt sogar Pärchen die noch nicht verheiratet sind und jetzt auch nicht heiraten KÖNNEN weil die hier trotz gültigem Visum nicht reingelassen werden. Was für ne Welt...


Tja, doof dass all diese Menschen halt in all den anderen Ländern auch nicht reingelassen wurden. Hier gibts niemanden der "schuldiger" ist als andere. In der EU gabs noch vergleichsweise milde Restriktionen, andere Länder hatten sich komplett abgeschottet und nichtmal die eigenen Staatsbürger mehr reingelassen!




JePe schrieb:


> Wer es wagt, die Formulierung "Lockerung" (tatsaechlich sind es keine Lockerungen, sondern etwas weniger eingeschraenkte Rechte) zu kritisieren, wird da schnell mal niedergebruellt.


Empfindest du das so? Ich denke, man muss hier nach wie vor sehr vorsichtig sein - zuviel Lockerheit im Umgang mit dem Virus weil man der Meinung ist sein individuelles Bedürfnis wird nicht ausreichend befriedigt birgt eben eine Gefahr über die eigene Person hinnaus. Und manche Forderungen hier im Thread sind angesichts der Lage in diesem Land halt irgendwo zwischen grobem Unfug und Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit anzusiedeln. Das mag unpopulär sein, aber jeder der nicht versteht welches Potential Covid innewohnt gefährdet halt nicht nur sich, sondern auch seine Mitmenschen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, was manch einer hier wohl den ganzen lieben langen Tag machen wird, wenn Corona irgendwann mal Geschichte ist.


Sich an die Zeit zurücksehnen als man soviel Freizeit hatte und nicht erklären musste warum man Pizza & Netflix auf der Couch liegt?


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Zusammenhalt auf dem Planeten - nicht vorhanden, alles was wir uns die letzten 50-70 Jahre so langsam aufgebaut haben - in wenigen Monaten hinüber. Menschen aus anderen Regionen werden als die Pest höchstpersönlich behandelt - lokal wie international. Pfuj Teufel so was!
> 
> ..




Die Personen die unter  Lari Fari a la ohne Maßnahmen leiden musste und weil man selbst damit ja nicht zu tun hat...weil  hauptsache die  Ego -bedürfnisse werden befriedigt, und pfeift auf die Gesellschaftliche zusammenhalt wenn es darum geht um unsere Gesundheitlich Schwachen zu beschützen und die wenigen Medizinischer Personal die wir haben nicht zu überlasten, damit diese für Solche Menschen da sind und ihre Aufgeben gut erfüllen können,.

Andere Krankheiten hätten ja Pausen gemacht und Ärzte und Krankenschwester sind  Maschinen die nicht müde und infiziert werden  und wie es im Ländern aussah wo es  halligalli gemacht wurde, wird erstmal konkret verdrängt,  ah stimmt ja..in der zeit wäre er ja gar nicht in Deutschland gewesen,   PFUI TEUFEL SO WAS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpJrft985yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens neben den EU-Mitgliedern dürfen nur Menschen aus ganz wenigen Ländern einreisen - 14 waren das glaub ich.  Darunter sind Länder die sonst nix zu sagen haben und auch nicht wirklich beliebt sind und wo die Bevölkerung sich die Reise nach Deutschland nicht wirklich leisten kann.



... und weil Bauchgefuehle, Engelchen und Teufelchen selten gute Berater sind - schauen wir doch mal zusammen nach, welche Laender das sind: Klick! U. a. also Australien, Kanada, Japan, Neuseeland, Südkorea und China (sollte sich China seinerseits entscheiden, deren Einreisebeschraenkungen gegen Buerger der EU aufzuheben).

Fun Fact: Donald J. Spassbremse himself hat im Maerz einen Einreisestopp fuer Buerger des Schengenraums verhaengt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber USA ist nicht dabei, die Leute von dort dürfen hier aktuell nicht  hierher. Genial. Messen haben sie neugestartet bis 1000 Leute, aber  einige Leute die da ausstellen dürfen nicht anreisen (hab sehr viele  Leute aus Taiwan, USA usw. auf Messen kennengelernt!).
> Geilomat, noch mehr der Wirtschaft in die Eier treten.



Jo. Amerika, das Land der unbegrenzten Neuinfektionen. Stand heute mehr als 2,7 Millionen erfasste Infizierte (+36.390 im Vergleich zum Vortag) und gut 128.000 Tote (+338 im Vergleich zum Vortag). Fuerwahr, wie kann man es nur wagen, sich nicht ein paar von denen ins Land zu holen, auf dass sie auf Messen tuechtig drauflosanstecken! Kann es sein, dass Du das Berufsbild des Influencers gruendlich missverstanden hast?

Ich hatte Dich ja schon mal gefragt, ob Du fuer die Kosten aufkommst, die dadurch entstehen wuerden. Eine Antwort habe ich nicht wirklich bekomme (meistens bedeutet das soviel wie - aehm, nee). Sei´s drum. Es muss ein Mimimi durch´s Land gehen!



cryon1c schrieb:


> (...)Zeit um  hier zu spammen(...)



Looks like.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

@jepe

Dein "klick" link kommt nixs 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dich ja schon mal gefragt, ob Du fuer die Kosten aufkommst, die dadurch entstehen wuerden. Eine Antwort habe ich nicht wirklich bekomme (meistens bedeutet das soviel wie - aehm, nee). Sei´s drum. Es muss ein Mimimi durch´s Land gehen!



ich schwöre!
er wäre der erste Freiwilliger gewesen der die Krankenpfleger mit Hilfsarbeiten unterstützt,  für manche Sachen braucht man keinen Ausbildung, nur sachen wegbringen und neue holen, dies und jenes. damit unsere Pflege Robotor keinen Zeit verliert. 


---------

COVID-19: Beteiligung des Gehirns kann Schlaganfälle und Psychosen...


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und weil Bauchgefuehle, Engelchen und Teufelchen selten gute Berater sind - schauen wir doch mal zusammen nach, welche Laender das sind: Klick! U. a. also Australien, Kanada, Japan, Neuseeland, Südkorea und China (sollte sich China seinerseits entscheiden, deren Einreisebeschraenkungen gegen Buerger der EU aufzuheben).
> 
> Fun Fact: Donald J. Spassbremse himself hat im Maerz einen Einreisestopp fuer Buerger des Schengenraums verhaengt.



Naja, Kanada, Australien, Japan, Neuseeland, Südkorea... müssten halt auch alle mal die EIGENEN Einreisebestimmungen lockern.
Passiert ggf. zeitnah, aber du kommst in keines dieser Länder derzeit einfach so rein, teilweise garnicht. Warum man jetzt China die Pistole auf die Brust setzt, den anderen aber nicht - mag mir nicht in den Kopf (es sei denn die EU weiß, dass diese Staaten ebenfalls lockern werden). Kanada wäre interessant, dann könnte man endlich wieder Leute 14 Tage parken um sie danach in die USA zu schicken.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2020)

Für die Kosten kommen die Krankenversicherungen auf, die verdienen sich hier dumm und dämlich, sollten auch mal was tun.

Und gerade wir als EU sollten mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und andere Leute nicht aussperren wenn sie ein gültiges Visum oder andere Möglichkeiten haben hier legal einzureisen. 
Und Flüchtlinge aufnehmen sollte auch wieder normal möglich sein - auch wenn sie außerhalb der EU kommen. 

Noch mal, es wird hier massiv getestet am Flughafen etc., das kann man auch mit den Gästen aus dem Ausland machen. Die Leute sind überall gleich, das Virus wird nicht besser oder schlechter nur weil jemand hier wohnt und der andere eben weiter weg. 

Die Welt muss globaler werden, stärker vernetzt und mit deutlich mehr Kontakten zueinander. Und nicht jeder Mist lässt sich via Zoom&co erledigen. Menschen haben sich immer schon über die Kontinente bewegt und das soll auch wieder möglich sein im vollem Umfang - meinetwegen mit Maske und Abstrich am Flughafen, aber sonst nix. Wird ja eh hier in der EU so gemacht - Abstrich, negativ - kannst rumlaufen. Warum nicht bei Amis? Nur weil sie mehr Infektionen haben (ach welch n Wunder bei einem Land was knapp das 4fache an Bevölkerung hat und ganz andere Regeln und Ideen vertritt)? 

Alles was wir hier aufgebaut haben, alle internationalen Freiheiten und Rechte, die alle wurden ins Klo gespült, genau so wie vieles im eigenen Land. Nur das man beim eigenen Land noch dagegen vorgehen kann, bei anderen nicht mehr - da hilft nur Diplomatie und äußerste Vorsicht - damit man ja nicht zu viel Unfug produziert und die politischen Beziehungen ruiniert und die Wirtschaft noch oben drauf.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2020)

@Tengri86:

Tschuldigung. Jetzt schon.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und manche Forderungen hier im Thread sind angesichts der Lage in diesem Land halt irgendwo zwischen grobem Unfug und Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit anzusiedeln. Das mag unpopulär sein, aber jeder der nicht versteht welches Potential Covid innewohnt gefährdet halt nicht nur sich, sondern auch seine Mitmenschen.



Das ist ohne Frage richtig und da, wo der gesunde Menschenverstand es mangels Masse nicht richtet, muss es der Staat per Verordnung tun. Trotzdem halte ich diese Formulierung fuer grundfalsch:



hoffgang schrieb:


> (...)zuviel Lockerheit im Umgang mit dem Virus weil man der  Meinung ist *sein individuelles Bedürfnis* wird nicht ausreichend (...)



Grundrechte von Verfassungsrang sind keine individuellen Beduerfnisse, sondern vom Staat zu schuetzende Rechtsgueter - und die Wuerde des Menschen kommt noch vor dem Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit. Schraenkt der Staat sie ein, muss nicht das Individuum kniefaellig darum bitten, seine Grundrechte zurueckzubekommen - sondern muss der Staat fortlaufend versuchen, den Schutz der Allgemeinheit mit solchen mildestmoeglichen Mitteln zu erreichen, dass die Grundrechtseinschraenkung fuer den Einzelnen minimiert wird und ggf. erklaeren, warum ihm das im Einzelfall nicht moeglich ist. Sehr viele hier haben kein so sehr grosses Problem damit, auf Grundrechte wie z. B. die Versammlungsfreiheit zu pfeifen, wenn man sich dadurch nur selbst ein wenig sicherer fuehlen kann. Wenn ich aber heute mit Verweis auf irgendeine Kennzahl das Grundrecht auf Versammlungsfreiheit aussetze, wie soll ich dann morgen begruenden, warum dasselbe nicht auch mit dem Grundrecht auf Asyl moeglich sein sollte? Um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, waere es klueger gewesen, Versammlungen zuzulassen, wenn der Veranstalter ein Hygienekonzept vorlegt. Stattdessen wurden sie, jedenfalls anfangs, pauschal verboten, was von hoeheren Instanzen dann wieder kassiert wurde.

Wir muessen Acht geben, Ja. Auf einander, aber auch auf das gesellschaftliche Klima und die Werte, die sie zusammenhalten sollten.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Für die Kosten kommen die Krankenversicherungen auf, die verdienen sich hier dumm und dämlich, sollten auch mal was tun.



Die gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen haben 2019 - also vor Corona - mit einem Defizit iHv 1,5 Milliarden abgeschlossen. Dumm und daemlich ... beende den Satz gerne selbst.

Ansonsten nehme ich zu Protokoll, dass - wie erwartet - die Allgemeinheit (und aus deren Beitraegen finanzieren sich die Krankenkassen) gerne Deinen Scherbenhaufen wegfegen darf. Dieselbe Allgemeinheit, von der Du noch vor wenigen Seiten klargestellt hast, dass sie Dir am A*sch vorbei geht.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Für die Kosten kommen die Krankenversicherungen auf, die verdienen sich hier dumm und dämlich, sollten auch mal was tun.


Also der Klassiker, du willst Spaß, die Rechnung soll aber jemand anders übernehmen, die Kosten nur auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, es wird hier massiv getestet am Flughafen etc., das kann man auch mit den Gästen aus dem Ausland machen. Die Leute sind überall gleich, das Virus wird nicht besser oder schlechter nur weil jemand hier wohnt und der andere eben weiter weg.



Im Gegenteil, an deutschen Flughäfen wurde monatelang garnichts gemacht. Man hat den Flugbesatzungen die Verantwortung zugeschoben. Wer einen Verdachtsfall an Bord hatte musste das melden, dann wurde ein Airport angeflogen an dem ein medizinisches Team bereitstand. Aber komm mal von dem Gedanken ab, dass hier bei Einreise getestet wurde. Da sind Reisende aus China - vor der Reisesperre der EU - munter einfach aus dem Flieger direkt in die Ankunftshalle marschiert ohne auch nur ein Fieberthermometer zu sehen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Welt muss globaler werden, stärker vernetzt und mit deutlich mehr Kontakten zueinander. Und nicht jeder Mist lässt sich via Zoom&co erledigen. Menschen haben sich immer schon über die Kontinente bewegt und das soll auch wieder möglich sein im vollem Umfang - meinetwegen mit Maske und Abstrich am Flughafen, aber sonst nix. Wird ja eh hier in der EU so gemacht - Abstrich, negativ - kannst rumlaufen. Warum nicht bei Amis? Nur weil sie mehr Infektionen haben (ach welch n Wunder bei einem Land was knapp das 4fache an Bevölkerung hat und ganz andere Regeln und Ideen vertritt)?



Wie kommst du darauf, dass in der EU bei Ankunft ein COVID Test gemacht wird? Flughafen Frankfurt: "Walk-in"-Corona-Testzentrum eroeffnet | tagesschau.de Das ist seit GESTERN offen. Und schafft 300 Tests / Stunde. Das ist ein Flugzeug...
Die Ösis waren in Wien Swechat die Ersten die Tests am Flughafen angeboten hatten, in den allermeisten Ländern hieß es, Quarantäne. Erst nach und nach wurde ein negativer Covid Test, mitgebracht aus dem Herkunftsland akzeptiert.

Dazu kommt noch, wer von außerhalb der EU einreist, wo soll der bitte eine Quarantäne verbringen wenn der Test denn positiv ausfällt? In einem Hotel? Wer bezahlt das?
Sollen wir staatliche Einrichtungen aufstellen - und so Personal aus dem Gesundheitswesen dafür abziehen?




JePe schrieb:


> Grundrechte von Verfassungsrang sind keine individuellen Beduerfnisse, sondern vom Staat zu schuetzende Rechtsgueter - und die Wuerde des Menschen kommt noch vor dem Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit. Schraenkt der Staat sie ein, muss nicht das Individuum kniefaellig darum bitten, seine Grundrechte zurueckzubekommen - sondern muss der Staat fortlaufend versuchen, den Schutz der Allgemeinheit mit solchen mildestmoeglichen Mitteln zu erreichen, dass die Grundrechtseinschraenkung fuer den Einzelnen minimiert wird und ggf. erklaeren, warum ihm das im Einzelfall nicht moeglich ist. Sehr viele hier haben kein so sehr grosses Problem damit, auf Grundrechte wie z. B. die Versammlungsfreiheit zu pfeifen, wenn man sich dadurch nur selbst ein wenig sicherer fuehlen kann. Wenn ich aber heute mit Verweis auf irgendeine Kennzahl das Grundrecht auf Versammlungsfreiheit aussetze, wie soll ich dann morgen begruenden, warum dasselbe nicht auch mit dem Grundrecht auf Asyl moeglich sein sollte? Um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, waere es klueger gewesen, Versammlungen zuzulassen, wenn der Veranstalter ein Hygienekonzept vorlegt. Stattdessen wurden sie, jedenfalls anfangs, pauschal verboten, was von hoeheren Instanzen dann wieder kassiert wurde.
> 
> Wir muessen Acht geben, Ja. Auf einander, aber auch auf das gesellschaftliche Klima und die Werte, die sie zusammenhalten sollten.



Ich hab mehr als 13 Jahre mit eingeschränkten Grundrechten gelebt, ist nicht so als ob das GG sowas nicht hergeben würde. Dass wir in Deutschland hier keine erstklassige Lösung fahren, auch dank des Föderalismus (Achtung, ich will ihn weder abschaffen, noch ändern!) ist mir bewusst. Wir haben 16 Landesfürsten die teilweise machen was sie wollen und das Dilemma nur noch verstärken. Ich verstehe was du ausdrücken willst und ich bin der erste der objektive Kritik am Krisenmanagement unserer Regierung zulässt (Grüße gehen raus an meine Freunde vom AA...). Dennoch, Versammlungen zum Zweck der persönlichen Belustigung einzuschränken empfinde ich in der aktuellen Situation halt nicht als Gängelung sondern als notwendig, auch wenns wehtut. Und es hat sich ja gezeigt, dass z.b. das Versammlungsrecht durchaus in Anspruch genommen werden darf. Von veganen Köchen und BLM. 

Ja, wir müssen aufeinander Acht geben. Aber hier im Forum hats heute schonmal jemand (Tengri?) geschrieben. Als 25.000 Montags durch Dresden marschiert sind musste man die Sorgen und Nöte der Menschen ernst nehmen. Wenn 50.000 nur durch Berlin ziehen will unser Innenminister lieber eine Taz Journalistin anzeigen und alles schreibt nur über Gewalt gegen die Polizei. Ich tu mir schwer eine laute Minderheit als maßgeblichen Indikator für das gesellschaftliche Klima anzuerkennen.

Und ich wiederhole mich: Wenn jemand sagt "mir egal, ich trotze der Gefahr die durch COVID ausgeht", dann ist das einfach nur dumm und kurzsichtig, denn all die Personen mit denen er zusammenlebt, die er beim einkaufen trifft und und und sehen das vllt ganz anders, werden aber durch diese eine Person gefährdet. Ich würd mir nichts mehr wünschen als ein ganzes Volk voll mündiger aufgeklärter Staatsbürger denen man die Bewältigung einer solchen Krise guten Vertrauens selbst überlassen kann...


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also der Klassiker, du willst Spaß, die Rechnung soll aber jemand anders übernehmen, die Kosten nur auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werden.
> Dazu kommt noch, wer von außerhalb der EU einreist, wo soll der bitte eine Quarantäne verbringen wenn der Test denn positiv ausfällt? In einem Hotel? Wer bezahlt das?
> Sollen wir staatliche Einrichtungen aufstellen - und so Personal aus dem Gesundheitswesen dafür abziehen?





JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten nehme ich zu Protokoll, dass - wie erwartet - die Allgemeinheit (und aus deren Beitraegen finanzieren sich die Krankenkassen) gerne Deinen Scherbenhaufen wegfegen darf. Dieselbe Allgemeinheit, von der Du noch vor wenigen Seiten klargestellt hast, dass sie Dir am A*sch vorbei geht.



Der wäre in der zeit ja ausgewandert gewesen oder paar Monaten weg, keine Ahnung was er vorhatte ^^

Und er hätte wahrscheinlich Home office machen können während andere im Gefahr ausgesetzt sind, richtiger sozialmensch.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Grundrechte von Verfassungsrang sind keine individuellen Beduerfnisse, sondern vom Staat zu schuetzende Rechtsgueter - und die Wuerde des Menschen kommt noch vor dem Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit.



Bloß ist die Würde des Menschen in der aktuellen Diskussion von der Abwägung gar nicht betroffen. 
Ich verweise mal hier drauf:
Ladies Night vom 14. Mai 2020 | ARD Mediathek (ab 5:35)

Es geht nämlich nicht um Themen wie Sterbehilfe.



JePe schrieb:


> Um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, waere es klueger gewesen, Versammlungen zuzulassen, wenn der Veranstalter ein Hygienekonzept vorlegt. Stattdessen wurden sie, jedenfalls anfangs, pauschal verboten, was von hoeheren Instanzen dann wieder kassiert wurde.



Ja, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Komplettverbote mehr nötig waren. Ansonsten haben die Behörden da viel Spielraum für Versammlungsverbote, wenn die Infektionszahlen hoch sind.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Flughafen Frankfurt: "Walk-in"-Corona-Testzentrum eroeffnet | tagesschau.de Das ist seit GESTERN offen. Und schafft 300 Tests / Stunde.



Das ist aber nicht für die ankommenden. Sondern für abreisende Leute, die sich von der Quarantäne im Zielland freikaufen wollen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten nehme ich zu Protokoll, dass - wie erwartet - die Allgemeinheit (und aus deren Beitraegen finanzieren sich die Krankenkassen) gerne Deinen Scherbenhaufen wegfegen darf. Dieselbe Allgemeinheit, von der Du noch vor wenigen Seiten klargestellt hast, dass sie Dir am A*sch vorbei geht.



Ich bin privat versichert und kenne die Zahlen von meiner Versicherung. 
Denk weiter als nur an das, was so schon kaputt war noch vor Corona. Sieh dir alles an, nicht nur die eine Seite der Medaille.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin privat versichert


Echter Sozialmensch mit Fenster bis zum Boden Gütesiegel. Leisure Suit cyronic macht seinen Namen wieder alle Ehre...


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Eine private Versicherung repräsentiert aber nicht die allgemeine Durchschnittsbevölkerung, sondern Leute, die es sich leisten können.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Straßenfotografie usw. in anderen Ländern mal testen - vor Corona neues Equipment geholt dafür, nu liegt es rum weil man nicht wegkommt.
> Es gibt sehr viel was man machen kann, aber nicht darf wegen den Überreaktionen der Politiker! Deswegen haben wir alle etwas mehr Zeit um hier zu spammen und Dampf abzulassen.





hoffgang schrieb:


> "Notwendige" Reisen aus den USA nach Deutschland waren die ganze Zeit schon möglich, das wurde auch durchgeführt. Nur eben für diejenigen Reisen die wirklich dringend notwendig waren. Ein Nebeneffekt von Covid ist eben, dass man gemerkt hat, man muss garnicht für jeden Scheiß einmal quer über den Atlantik tuckern, sondern ganz ganz vieles lässt sich tatsächlich per Skype besprechen.



Da passt doch, dass MS dieses Jahr den neuen Flugsimulator raus bringt. Da kann man auch überall hinfliegen und sich alles auf der Welt anschauen, ganz ohne sich Sorgen wegen Corona machen zu müssen. 


Edit:
Amerika bleibt wohl noch lange dicht:

US-Experte Fauci warnt vor Explosion der Infizierten-Zahlen_19:35 Uhr_
Einer der führenden Corona-Experten der US-Regierung hat angesichts der rapiden Zunahme der Neuinfektionen im Süden des Landes vor einer dramatischen Zuspitzung der Pandemie gewarnt. Falls der Anstieg in den betroffenen Bundesstaaten nicht unter Kontrolle gebracht werden könne, seien landesweit bald bis zu 100.000 Neuinfektionen pro Tag vorstellbar, warnte der Immunologe Anthony Fauci bei einer Anhörung im Senat. "Ich bin sehr besorgt", sagte er. "Wir bewegen uns in die falsche Richtung", so der Direktor des nationalen Instituts für Allergien und Infektionskrankheiten.
Zuletzt gab es in den USA rund 40.000 Neuinfektionen pro Tag - mehr als an den meisten Tagen der Hochphase der Pandemie im April. Die Pandemie könne derzeit nur eingedämmt werden, wenn die Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit konsequent Masken trügen und auf ihren Sicherheitsabstand achteten, sagte Fauci.
Die besonders betroffenen Bundesstaaten wie Texas, Florida, Kalifornien und Arizona haben wegen des rasanten Anstiegs der Neuinfektionen zuletzt die Lockerung von Corona-Auflagen pausiert oder wieder rückgängig gemacht. In den USA gibt es seit Beginn der Pandemie bereits 2,7 Millionen bestätigte Infektionen mit dem Coronavirus. Mehr als 126.000 Menschen starben nach einer Infektion mit dem Erreger Sars-CoV-2.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Fauci warnt vor Explosion der Faelle ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine private Versicherung repräsentiert aber nicht die allgemeine Durchschnittsbevölkerung, sondern Leute, die es sich leisten können.



Oder Leute denen die gesetzliche Versicherung nicht wirklich zugänglich ist. 
Die meisten Selbstständigen sind z.B. in der privaten Versicherung. Einfach weil die gesetzliche nicht wirklich billiger ist, dafür aber viel schlechter. 

Übrigens werden praktisch in der gesamten EU gerade an Flughäfen etc. Tests gemacht, jedes Land macht es unterschiedlich - aber die meisten haben Tests.
Die einen lassen die Leute laufen und geben die Testergebnisse telefonisch durch, die anderen sperren sie in spezielle Hotels (die billigsten am A**** der Welt) bis die Tests durch sind, andere wiederum haben noch beklopptere Regelungen. 
Was also für uns hier gilt inklusive Spanien etc. die nicht gerade dafür berühmt sind mit der Pandemie gut umzugehen, das kann man locker auch für Amis geltend machen oder für Kanadier oder halt für Israelis etc. 
Durch so ein Verhalten werden die internationalen Beziehungen keinesfalls besser, wenn man sich gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schiebt und die Bevölkerung daran hindert effektiv zu arbeiten, die Familien und Freunde zu besuchen und die noch massiv Geld kostet weil keiner irgendwie irgendwelche Summen für ausgelaufene Visa, ausgefallene Flüge etc. bekommt.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Oder Leute denen die gesetzliche Versicherung nicht wirklich zugänglich ist.
> Die meisten Selbstständigen sind z.B. in der privaten Versicherung. Einfach weil die gesetzliche nicht wirklich billiger ist, dafür aber viel schlechter.


Das kannst du nicht pauschal sagen.
Nur Jüngere zahlen in der PKV weniger. 
Im Gegensatz zur GKV ist es sehr schwierig den Anbieter zu wechseln, zudem muss jedes Familienmitglied extra versichert werden. Noch dazu kommt, dass der Wechsel in die GKV ab 55 nicht mehr möglich ist - was das für ältere Selbstständige bedeutet, wenn's mit dem Geschäft plötzlich mal nicht mehr so gut läuft, kannst du dir selber ausmalen.

Ist aber halt mal wieder etwas, dass den Horizont eines jungen, (scheinbar) gutverdienenden Alleinstehenden ohne Vorerkrankungen, der im Home-Office arbeitet, übersteigt.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

Corona in den USA: Straende gesperrt, Bars geschlossen &#8211; Bundesstaaten greifen durch - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur Jüngere zahlen in der PKV weniger.


Das stimmt mWn. auch nicht.
Beamte bekommen bei der PKV Beihilfe, bei der GKV wird aber kein Arbeitgeberanteil gezahlt. (Berichtigt mich, aber das war mein letzter Stand)


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2020)

Ich meinte natürlich weniger als ältere _*in*_ der PKV.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Das habe ich auch so verstanden mWn ist das bei Beamten egal welchen Alters billiger in der PKV zu sein.
Für den Angestellten der in die PKV will gilt das natürlich nicht, keine Frage.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2020)

Dann präzisiere ich nochmal, jüngere _Selbstständige_ (die hat cyrion ja auch gemeint) in der PKV.

Bei Angestellten sieht das natürlich nochmal anders aus, das ist klar.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Deshalb gibt es doch die Forderung, nur noch eine Krankenversicherung für alle.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Ich habe deine Aussage so verstanden, dass du behauptest, dass die PKV für ältere Leute generell teurer ist als die GKV unabhängig vom Beruf.
Hab ich das vielleicht falsch verstanden?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2020)

Ich ging von Selbstständigen aus, die hatte cyrion in seinem Post nämlich gemeint und die zahlen m.W. in der PKV tatsächlich weniger, als ältere Selbstständige.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juni 2020)

Jetzt kommt die nächste Sau dazu. Gibt es doch eine Mutter Gaia, die sich wehrt?
Neuer Schweinegrippe-Typ in China entdeckt - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die nächste Sau dazu. Gibt es doch eine Mutter Gaia, die sich wehrt?
> Neuer Schweinegrippe-Typ in China entdeckt - DER SPIEGEL



Ist die Frage, ob die alte Impfung gegen Schweinegrippe da noch reicht.


Ansonsten die üblichen Coronaregeln einhalten, also v.a. zu Hause bleiben und ansonsten Abstand halten. Dann hat auch die Grippe keine Chance.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt mWn. auch nicht.
> Beamte bekommen bei der PKV Beihilfe, bei der GKV wird aber kein Arbeitgeberanteil gezahlt. (Berichtigt mich, aber das war mein letzter Stand)



Keine Ahnung ob das hier was taugt 
&#9655; Krankenkasse Beamte: Vor- und Nachteile in der GKV

Da steht auch das die Beihilfen in den nächsten Jahren um 170 Prozent steigen würden wegen babyboomer und so    (Wird ja von Steuergeldern bezahlt) 

würden man aber alle Beamte(90 Prozent?) in die GKV schieben würde diese  -> Haushalte von bund u. Länder bis 2030 um 60mrd Euro entlasten.

GKV würde   15mrd  extra einnahmen haben ->  gegenüber 12mrd kosten, also wären +3mrd plus.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2020)

Das Problem ist hier, dass um die Wende herum massiv verbeamtet wurde.
Was die später mal an Pension kassieren, übersteigt meines letzten Kenntnisstandes 100 Mrd. €.

Dazu kommt noch die Sache mit der Riester-Rente, die ja auch staatlich mit Milliardengeldern gefördert wird.^^


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2020)

Ja das ist halt der Systemfehler, aber das kannst du den Beamten der unten steht und entscheiden muss ob er 3 stellige Beträge im Monat lieber in der eigenen Tasche hat nicht vorwerfen.
Bei der Haushaltsentlastung interessiert mich noch ob dabei davon ausgegangen wird, dass der Dienstherr auch den Arbeitgeberanteil bei der GKV zahlen würde.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (1. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die einzige Lösung ist die Beschränkungen aufzuheben. Niemand schließt Clubs wenn Grippewelle war, warum also jetzt? Die Leute müssen wieder ein normales Leben führen können und Party gehört da essentiell dazu.



Genauso ist es, auch die Impfungen sind sinnfrei, da sich aufgrund der anderen Cronaviren ja schon eine 80 bis 90%ige Kreuzimmunität in der Bevölkerung befindet, welche die Killerzellen befähigt mit milden Krankheitssymptomen oder sogar ohne rauszukommen.

Ein Impfstoff für Coronaviren? Selten so gelacht.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es, auch die Impfungen sind sinnfrei, da sich aufgrund der anderen Cronaviren ja schon eine 80 bis 90%ige Kreuzimmunität in der Bevölkerung befindet, welche die Killerzellen befähigt ohne Krankheitssymptome oder sogar ohne, den Patienten vor dem Virus zu schützen.



Das ist falsch. Die geringen Symptome liegen nicht an einer Immunität durch andere Corona-Viren.
Dazu müssten dann auch Kinder häufiger mit SARS-CoV-2 infiziert sein, denn denen fehlt Immunität.

Wichtiger ist eher gut austariertes Immunsystem und keine Autoimmunerkrankungen. 
Also Kuhstall. Kuhstallpille & Co - Der Allergiecode geknackt? - ZDFmediathek



			
				https://www.zdf.de/wissen/leschs-kosmos/kuhstallpille-und-co-der-allergiecode-geknackt-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Dutzende Studien belegen: Kinder, die auf einem Bauernhof aufwachsen, erkranken deutlich seltener an Allergien und Asthma als andere Kinder. Doch was genau liegt in der Stallluft und macht diesen erstaunlichen Schutz aus?
> Die Klinische Immunologin Professor Dr. Erika Jensen-Jarolim und ihre Kollegin Dr. Isabella Pali aus Wien detektieren nach genauer Analyse des Kuhstallstaubs ein spezielles Protein: Beta-Laktoglobulin. Über den Urin der Kuh gelangt es in die Stallluft. Und über die Atmung in den Organismus der Menschen, die in der Nähe des Kuhstalls leben. Studien zeigen: Das Protein aus der Luft stimuliert die regulatorischen Immunzellen und wirkt so einer allergischen Entzündungsreaktion entgegen.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens werden praktisch in der gesamten EU gerade an Flughäfen etc. Tests gemacht, jedes Land macht es unterschiedlich - aber die meisten haben Tests.



Quelle bitte. 
Wien war der erste Flughafen mit einem Testcenter, alle anderen Airports haben höchstens dann Tests gemacht, wenn diese bei Einreise vorgeschrieben waren.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es KEINEN Flughafen in der EU an dem du einfach so einen Test machen kannst - alleine weil die Testkapazität bei Normalbetrieb des Flughafens nie und nimmer ausreicht.
Praktisch sind in der gesamten EU keine Tests notwendig weil die allermeisten Länder entweder kein Risikogebiet mehr sind oder sowieso sämtliche Einreisebeschränkungen für EU Länder aufgehoben haben.
Aus Gütersloh kommend nach Österreich ist aktuell die einzige Reise bei der du einen Covid Test vorweisen musst.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die einen lassen die Leute laufen und geben die Testergebnisse telefonisch durch


Machen die Ösis bei AUSREISE so, d.h. du machst den Test vor Abflug, steigst in den Flieger und wenn du woanders ankommst und der Test positiv war, naja, dann ist das erstmal kein Wiener Problem mehr.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Was also für uns hier gilt inklusive Spanien etc. die nicht gerade dafür berühmt sind mit der Pandemie gut umzugehen, das kann man locker auch für Amis geltend machen oder für Kanadier oder halt für Israelis etc.


Keine ahnung wo du deine Infos herhast, Reisen aus der EU nach Spanien können ohne Einschränkungen stattfinden.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Durch so ein Verhalten werden die internationalen Beziehungen keinesfalls besser, wenn man sich gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schiebt und die Bevölkerung daran hindert effektiv zu arbeiten, die Familien und Freunde zu besuchen und die noch massiv Geld kostet weil keiner irgendwie irgendwelche Summen für ausgelaufene Visa, ausgefallene Flüge etc. bekommt.



Effektiv arbeiten.
Wie oft noch, wir kommen aktuell nichtmal in unsere wichtigsten Exportabsatzmärkte rein. Der Wirtschaft geht es doch nicht (nur) dreckig weil Deutschland Kontaktverbot hatte...
Versuch doch mal nach China, Indien, Brasilien oder die USA zu kommen und schau wie weit du kommst.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die nächste Sau dazu. Gibt es doch eine Mutter Gaia, die sich wehrt?
> Neuer Schweinegrippe-Typ in China entdeckt - DER SPIEGEL



Man mag es hoffen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (1. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die geringen Symptome liegen nicht an einer Immunität durch andere Corona-Viren.



Doch, genau daran liegts.

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu müssten dann auch Kinder häufiger mit SARS-CoV-2 infiziert sein, denn denen fehlt Immunität.



Am Ende ist die Impfung für 5% der Bevölkerung vielleicht sinnvoll, aber Bill Gates will ja alle durchimpfen und am Impfausweis/Antikörper Digitial ID (ID2020) per blockchain arbeiten und das durch die Hintertür einer Krise, zusammen mit den Rockefellers einführen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die nächste Sau dazu. Gibt es doch eine Mutter Gaia, die sich wehrt?
> Neuer Schweinegrippe-Typ in China entdeckt - DER SPIEGEL



Grippeviren verändern sich? Wow, was für eine Neuigkeit.
Jetzt hat man die Coronasau durchs Dorf getrieben und jetzt kommt gleich was hinterhergeschoben. Schon verrückt. 2017/2018 hatten wir rund 25000 Grippetote in Deutschland, bisher ~9000 Coronatote.

10  000 bis 20 000 sterben pro Jahr an Krankenauskeimen.
Verkehrstote jedes Jahr zwischen 3000 und 4000. Wann kommt endlich der Straßen-Lockdown?

Hat irgendjemand etwas von Maskenpflicht oder Social Distancing 2017/2018 gehört?

Die Sterblichkeit von Covid-19 liegt nicht über einer Grippeinfektion, die Politik ist absolut wahnhaft.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aR7cz30chE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2020)

Wenn Du trollen willst musst Du die Sache mit Bill Gates subtiler vorführen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> aber Bill Gates will ja alle durchimpfen und am Impfausweis/Antikörper Digitial ID (ID2020) per blockchain arbeiten und das durch die Hintertür einer Krise, zusammen mit den Rockefellers einführen.



Und dafür hast du welche Belege?


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat man die Coronasau durchs Dorf getrieben und jetzt kommt gleich was hinterhergeschoben. Schon verrückt. 2017/2018 hatten wir rund 25000 Grippetote in Deutschland, bisher ~9000 Coronatote.


Sieh mal die Zahl der Coronatoten relativ zu den Infizierten.
Und guck mal nach Italien, Spanien und den USA. Oder auch Schweden.
Wenn man in Deutschland nicht so schnell so gehandelt hätte wären es deutlich mehr Tote.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Grippeviren verändern sich? Wow, was für eine Neuigkeit.
> Jetzt hat man die Coronasau durchs Dorf getrieben und jetzt kommt gleich was hinterhergeschoben. Schon verrückt. 2017/2018 hatten wir rund 25000 Grippetote in Deutschland, bisher ~9000 Coronatote.



Du vermischst wild Hochrechnungen auf Basis der Übersterblichkeit (die für COVID-19 noch gar nicht abschließend vorliegen können) mit diagnostizierten Todesfällen. Das hier sind die erfassten Fälle durch Influenza:
Grippe - Sterbefaelle in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statista

Wie du siehst, varieren die Todesfälle durch Influenza von Saison zu Saison stark - je nach Impflust der Deutschen, Wetterlage und etwaigen Hotspots (auch Grippe ist Altenpflegeheim ein gefährlich Ding) etc..
Aber sie liegen *immer* unter dem _augenblicklichen_ Stand von COVID-19.

Und die jetzige Zahl der Todesfälle durch COVID-19 kam *trotz* der Maßnahmen zustande, die dich so stören.
Nun überleg' mal kurz, aber intensiv, wie viele Fälle wir ohne bzw. mit weniger Maßnahmen hätten. Ich würde sagen: Mit Glück "nur" wie in Schweden, mit Pech wie in den USA.
Und weder Schweden noch die USA stehen wirtschaftlich besser da als wir. Trotz teils etwas, teils deutlich geringerer Einschränkungen.

Darauf folgt für dich?



> Verkehrstote jedes Jahr zwischen 3000 und 4000. Wann kommt endlich der Straßen-Lockdown?



Genau, lasst uns die StVO abschaffen! Die wenigen Verkehrstoten in Vergleich zu - sagen wir mal - Krankenhauskeimen rechtfertigen doch wohl kaum, den deutschen Bürger mit Einschränkungen wie beispielsweise Anschnallpflicht und Tempolimits zu drangsalieren! 



(Auf den ganzen Aluhut-Schwachsinn gehe ich besser gar nicht erst ein ...)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Doch, genau daran liegts.


Du hast es nicht so mit dem Verständnis von wissenschaftlichen Studien? 
Zwischen einem _"Er gibt erste Anzeichen"_ und einem_ "Genau daran liegt es"_ liegen Welten



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Am Ende ist die Impfung für 5% der Bevölkerung vielleicht sinnvoll, aber Bill Gates will ja alle durchimpfen und am Impfausweis/Antikörper Digitial ID (ID2020) per blockchain arbeiten und das durch die Hintertür einer Krise, zusammen mit den Rockefellers einführen.


Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich ein bisschen darauf, dass sich Impfgegner, Reichsbürger, Homöopatieanwender und der gemeine Nazi nicht impfen werden. Die Verschwörungstheorien helfen, um kleine Anteile dieser Gruppen  in den Darwin Award zu überführen.

Wette: Diese ganzen Dummschwätzer werden sich alle Impfen lassen, sobald ein wirksamer Impfstoff da ist. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Grippeviren verändern sich? Wow, was für eine Neuigkeit..


Humanviren zu Schweineviren, der Unterschied ist Dir bewusst? Hast Du also kein Problem damit, wenn wir neben der jährlichen Grippewelle, jetzt eine jährliche Coronawelle und eine Schweinegrippewelle bekommen? Ist ja alles das gleiche, Pest, Cholera, Thypus, egal, alles nur eine Krankheit. Wird viel zu ernst genommen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> 2017/2018 hatten wir rund 25000 Grippetote in Deutschland, bisher ~9000 Coronatote.


Das war ziemlich einmalig mit der Grippe, offiziell sind es sonst ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen offiziell 200-300 Tote. Was meinst Du, wie viele Coronatote wir wirklich haben, wenn man von getesteten 1200 Grippetoten auf 25.000 schätzt? Was meinst Du, wie viele Menschen zuhause und in Altersheimen an dem Virus gestorben sind, ohne dass irgendwer die Corona-Infektion mitbekommen hat? 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> 10  000 bis 20 000 sterben pro Jahr an Krankenauskeimen.
> Verkehrstote jedes Jahr zwischen 3000 und 4000. Wann kommt endlich der Straßen-Lockdown?


Und stell Dir vor, an diesen Themen wird gearbeitet.  Als ich den Führerschein machte, gab es noch 25.000 Tote nur in Deutschland, in der Ostzone dann auch noch welche. Und wie Du siehst, gibt es im Straßenverkehr temporären Lockdown, nennt sich Ampeln, es gibt eine Maskenpflicht, nennt sich Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, es gibt so etwas wie geschlossene Restaurants, nennt sich gesperrte Durchfahrt. Wir geben hunderte von Milliarden aus, für Sicherheitskarosserien, Gurte, Airbags, ABS, ESP, .... Das ist doch völlig überzogen, dass ist nur, damit uns Bill Gates Schnüffelsoftware in den Autos verbauen kann.

Wie Du ja selber denkst, gibt es gar keine Coronatoten. Wäre es dann nicht ein ganz wichtiger Kampf von Dir und Deinesgleichen endlich gegen den unerträglichen und die Menschenwürde einschränkenden Lockdown im Straßenverkehr zu kämpfen? Erstreite Dir das Recht, betrunken zu fahren, fang an. Kämpfe nicht gegen Coronawindmühlen, kämpfe gegen relevante Punkte. 
Nieder mit dem Gurt! Weg mit der Anschnallpflicht!! Freies Sitzen für freie Bürger!!!



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand etwas von Maskenpflicht oder Social Distancing 2017/2018 gehört?


Ja, in jeder Firma gibt es Hinweise, dass man Abstand halten soll, keine Hände schütteln darf, es gibt Deinfektionsflüssigkeiten in Toiletten. Genau das gibt es. Wo ist der Aufschrei für diese, wie nennt das die Gruppe der Wahrheitskenner, völlig übertriebenen Maßnahmen, damit Bill Gates über Desinfektionsmittel Nanoroboter in unseren Körper bekommt?  



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Sterblichkeit von Covid-19 liegt nicht über einer Grippeinfektion, die Politik ist absolut wahnhaft.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KT2BJzAwbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mahoy schrieb:


> ...Nun überleg' mal kurz, aber intensiv,  ...


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das technisch nicht möglich ist.

_(Dieser Beitrag kann Satire enthalten, Sarkasmus und Ironie, aber ich kann bestimmten Dummfug einfach nicht mehr ertragen)_


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Durchseuchung als Schluessel gegen Coronavirus? Antikoerperstudie in Reutlingen startet | Tuebingen | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Doch, genau daran liegts.
> 
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.



Bloß nützt das nichts:



			
				https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-06/coronavirus-kreuzimmunitaet-immunsystem-t-zellen-schnupfenviren-forschung/seite-2 schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen, ein Teil der Bevölkerung hätte aufgrund von früheren Erkältungen solche schützenden T-Zellen: Was würde das für die Pandemie bedeuten?
> 
> Giesecke-Thiel: Für die Zahlen, die wir jetzt haben: leider gar nichts. Die sind ja zustande gekommen, obwohl diese Mechanismen schon die ganze Zeit in Kraft waren. Sie sind also sozusagen schon eingerechnet. Man könnte aber sagen: Wenn es diese potenziell schützende Kreuzimmunität nicht geben würde, wären vielleicht noch sehr viel mehr Menschen schwer krank geworden oder gestorben.
> 
> ...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.
> Wien war der erste Flughafen mit einem Testcenter, alle anderen Airports haben höchstens dann Tests gemacht, wenn diese bei Einreise vorgeschrieben waren.
> Meines Wissens nach gibt es KEINEN Flughafen in der EU an dem du einfach so einen Test machen kannst - alleine weil die Testkapazität bei Normalbetrieb des Flughafens nie und nimmer ausreicht.
> Praktisch sind in der gesamten EU keine Tests notwendig weil die allermeisten Länder entweder kein Risikogebiet mehr sind oder sowieso sämtliche Einreisebeschränkungen für EU Länder aufgehoben haben.
> Aus Gütersloh kommend nach Österreich ist aktuell die einzige Reise bei der du einen Covid Test vorweisen musst.




Da haste viel verpasst.

Erstmal lasse ich dir das da:
Endlich wieder Urlaub - Reisen in der Corona-Krise im Online Stream | TVNOW
Einfachste Doku über Urlaub, die Hälfte nutzlos, die andere Hälfte zeigt wenigstens n bissl Realität. Inklusive Tests im Flughafen.

Dann mal hier nachlesen, speziell Punkt 3a, 3b.: http://www.visitmadeira.pt/en-gb/us...-(covid-19)/information-to-visitors-(covid-19)

JEDER, aber auch wirklich JEDER der sicher sein will das die Gäste in der EU keine ungebetenen Gäste im Gepäck haben, testet aktuell. 
Auf dem Landweg ist das natürlich nicht umsetzbar weil einfach zu weit verteilt, aber am Flughafen wo eh die Leute durchgehen müssen und sowieso alle Gäste bekannt sind mit ihren Pässen, da kann man so was auch ohne Probleme erledigen. 
Kapazitäten reichen, denn während die Flughäfen zu waren, haben die Leute da Teststationen eingerichtet und auch Testläufe mit dem Personal gehabt, wie viele Gäste sie pro Stunde abfertigen können usw.

Hier also die Frage: wenn wir die EU-Bürger testen und reisen lassen, warum nicht auch Amis (ersetze durch beliebiges Land welches nicht auf die Liste steht)? Die Zahl der Fälle ist da absolut egal, weil die Leute die ankommen, eh getestet werden. Ergo sind sie entweder gesund und nicht ansteckend oder sie gehen in Quarantäne.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Warum sollten die Amis herkommen? 
Die müssen sich erstmal um Corona und Trump kümmern.

Zumal es nicht viel nützt, ohne Quarantäne zu testen, denn der Test geht erst 1-3 Tage nach der Infektion. Wenn sich also jemand am Startflughafen oder im Flieger ansteckt, hat der bei der Ankunft noch keinen positiven Test.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Amis herkommen?
> Die müssen sich erstmal um Corona und Trump kümmern.
> 
> Zumal es nicht viel nützt, ohne Quarantäne zu testen, denn der Test geht erst 1-3 Tage nach der Infektion. Wenn sich also jemand am Startflughafen oder im Flieger ansteckt, hat der bei der Ankunft noch keinen positiven Test.



Nirgendwo in Europa ist mir bekannt, das die Quarantäne noch aufrecht erhalten wird.
Negativer Test vor Abflug (bis 72h) oder bei der Ankunft (die Griechen sperren einen ein bis der Test feddisch ist, die Portugiesen auf der Insel z.B. nicht - kannst weiterlatschen und kriegst nen Anruf) und ab mit dir. Erst wenn der Test positiv ist, steckt man dich in Quarantäne. Es wird nicht mehrfach getestet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nirgendwo in Europa ist mir bekannt, das die Quarantäne noch aufrecht erhalten wird..


*Schweden-Rückkehrer müssen fast überall in Deutschland in Quarantäne*
Quarantaene bei der Einreise nach Deutschland | ADAC


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Und auch so veralten sich die Amis nicht so, als würde man die hier haben wollen. Außer sie bringen ihr Remdesivir selbst mit:

*Streit über Verteilung von Remdesivir*

_12:47 Uhr_
Zwischen den USA und der EU ist ein Streit um das Mittel Remdisivir ausgebrochen. Während das US-Gesundheitsministerium mitteilte, einen Großteil der bis September anvisierten Produktionsmenge des Mittels Remdesivir gesichert zu haben, er wartet das Bundesgesundheitsministerium "noch in dieser Woche" die Zulassung des Medikaments Remdesivir für die Behandlung von Covid-19-Patienten in der EU. "Mit der Zulassung ist die Verpflichtung verbunden, auch in angemessenem Umfang liefern zu können. Wir gehen davon aus, dass Gilead dieser Verpflichtung auch nachkommt", sagte ein Sprecher des Ministeriums.
"Der Bund hat sich frühzeitig Remdesivir für die Therapie von Corona-Patienten gesichert", fügte der Sprecher hinzu. "Momentan gibt es noch genug Reserven. Laut dem US-Gesundheitsministerium wurde allerdings bereits eine Vereinbarung zwischen den Vereinigten Staaten und dem Biotech-Unternehmen Gilead Sciences über den Erwerb von Wirkstoff-Dosen für mehr als 500.000 Behandlungen abgeschlossen. Das entspreche 100 Prozent der geplanten Produktionsmenge für Juli sowie jeweils 90 Prozent für August und September.
Zu der Frage, ob durch die Vereinbarung die Versorgung mit dem Wirkstoff in Europa gefährdet sei, wollte sich ein Gilead-Sprecher auf Anfrage der Nachrichtenagentur dpa nicht äußern. Pharma-Experte Andrew Hill von der britischen Universität Liverpool sagte laut "Guardian": "Sie (die USA) haben Zugriff auf einen Großteil des Medikaments, also bleibt nichts für Europa."
Remdesivir gilt als eines der aussichtsreichsten Medikamente bei schweren Corona-Symptomen. Es kann Studien zufolge den Krankenhausaufenthalt bei Covid-19 verkürzen. Gilead vereinbarte nach eigenen Angaben mit der US-Regierung, dass nicht zugeteilte Teile der Produktion "für andere Verwendungszwecke, auch für Länder außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten, bereitgestellt werden können". Dazu werde man die Bedarfsmeldungen der Krankenhäuser engmaschig beobachten und alle zwei Wochen evaluieren, hieß es weiter.
Erst vergangene Woche hatte die Europäische Arzneimittel-Agentur EMA eine Zulassung für das Mittel mit dem Handelsnamen Veklury unter Auflagen in Europa empfohlen. Eine Entscheidung durch die EU-Kommission wird noch diese Woche erwartet. Remdesivir wurde ursprünglich zur Behandlung von Ebola entwickelt, zeigte aber eine zu geringe Wirkung. Es ist bislang in keinem Land der Welt uneingeschränkt als Medikament zugelassen.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Europa und USA streiten um Remdesivir ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Schweden-Rückkehrer müssen fast überall in Deutschland in Quarantäne*
> Quarantaene bei der Einreise nach Deutschland | ADAC



Ja warum man aktuell Schweden dafür bestraft, das sie einen leicht anderen Weg eingeschlagen haben und die Gesamtzahl der Infektionen trotzdem gering war (wesentlich geringer als die Gesamtzahl hier). Nicht pro Nase rechnen sondern Gesamtzahl, das ist wesentlich interessanter - wie ein Land deutlich weniger Infektionen hat obwohl es deutlich lockerer war was die Restriktionen angeht.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Schweden hat auch nur 1/8 der Einwohner.
Hast es immer noch nicht verstanden?!

Tust du so dumm  oder bist du es wirklich?


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

Dumm ist er bestimmt nicht, eher bewusste Verdrängung.

Kannst auch 100 mal erzählen.


Aber cyron1c wäre der erster freiwilliger gewesen , hätten wir wie woanders schlimm gehabt, so ein sozialer Mensch ist er. Würde sogar seine ältere Angehörigen nicht ins krankenhaus schicken.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schweden hat auch nur 1/8 der Einwohner.
> Hast es immer noch nicht verstanden?!
> 
> Tust du so dumm  oder bist du es wirklich?



Was hat die Einwohnerzahl mit den EU-weiten Reisen zu tun?
Die haben knappe 69k bestätigt, hier sinds knapp 200k. 
Die werden also nur dafür bestraft das sie nicht so viele Einwohner haben und eine recht geringe Zahl an Infektionen sorgt bei denen jetzt für Probleme. Nur weil sie nicht wie wir 82 Millionen Einwohner haben.

Solidarität zeigen, die Wirtschaft neustarten und so viele andere Sachen die drankleben - alles aus dem Fenster geworfen.
Für den Zusammenhalt in der EU ist es keinesfalls förderlich wenn sich die Regionen hier gegenseitig angiften und ausgrenzen!


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

Selektieren a la Cyron1c hätte man machen müssen?

Hättest du dann von deinem Home office aus ..anstelle der Ärzte gemacht? 


Die Grausamkeit der &#8222;Triage&#8220;:
Der Moment, wenn Corona-AErzte ueber den Tod entscheiden

Im Elsass werden alte Corona-Patienten nicht mehr beatmet


Der schwedische Spagat: Trotz harter Triage Intensivstationen immer voller | medonline
Oh 1k intensivbetten für ganz Schweden waren es , da muss man nur 1 zu 1 zusammen rechnen.



(Gut das wir unsere medizinisches Personal so was nicht zumuten mussten) 


Aber dir gingen   solche Menschen und die gesundheitlich schwachen  sowieso am popaz vorbei


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja warum man aktuell Schweden dafür bestraf


Wieso bestraft man Schweden? Man bestraft Menschen wie mich, die eigentlich nach Schweden fahren wollten. Und wenn wir dann zurückkommen, muss man in Quarantäne. Unglaublich, und das nur, weil man sich vielleicht mit einem tödlichen Virus infiziert hat. Das wäre ja so, als dürften Menschen aus Gütersloh nicht mehr frei überall in die Welt hinreisen. Halt, moment, da war doch was.  ....

Schweden hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen konnte. Das wird jetzt teuer.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr als 13 Jahre mit eingeschränkten Grundrechten gelebt, ist nicht so als ob das GG sowas nicht hergeben würde.



Weil Du Dich dafuer entschieden hast. Die wenigsten von uns sind aber Berufssoldaten, weshalb der Vergleich ein wenig ... lebensfern ist? Ebenso liesse sich argumentieren, es waere ja rechtlich auch nicht zu beanstanden, Leute ins Gefaengnis zu stecken. Das ist kontextbefreit doch ein wenig zu einfach.



hoffgang schrieb:


> (...)Versammlungen zum Zweck der persönlichen  Belustigung einzuschränken(...)



... grenzt schon an Diffamierung. Was fuer Dich "persoenliche Belustigung" ist, ist fuer die Versammlungsteilnehmer Ausuebung eines Grundrechtes und das steht und faellt nicht damit, was Du oder ich von dem dem halten, was da vorgetragen wird. Du kannst es gerne meschugge finden, wenn Idioten dort ihre "Gib Gates keine Chance"-Schilder hochhalten. Allerdings ist ein Idiot zu sein noch nicht illegal. "Freiheit ist immer Freiheit der Andersdenkenden". Weise Worte.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich verweise mal hier drauf:
> Ladies Night vom 14. Mai 2020 | ARD Mediathek (ab 5:35)



Puh. Ladies Night. Bei so schweren Geschuetzen kapituliere ich mal besser gleich ganz.

Wobei - ich haette ein paar Alternativen anzubieten. Die Quellen sollten auch unverdaechtig sein, Verschwoerungstheorien nachzuhaengen und "5G Kills"-Aufkleber am Auto zu haben:

Vom Niedergang grundrechtlicher Denkkategorien in der Corona-Pandemie (6. April)

Versammlungsfreiheit in der Krise (14. April)

Die neue Normalitaet (6. Mai)

Zerreissprobe fuer den Flickenteppich? (26. Mai)

Ist leider etwas textlastiger, aber vielleicht sinnvoller als weiter seitenweise Fullquotes aus den immer gleichen Quellen zu bringen. Da wuerde ich mir ein "flatten the curve" wirklich wuenschen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Komplettverbote mehr nötig waren.  Ansonsten haben die Behörden da viel Spielraum für Versammlungsverbote,  wenn die Infektionszahlen hoch sind.



Ein tragisch-schoenes Beispiel, dass Du die Tragweite des Problems nicht vestehst oder es Dir schlicht egal ist. Wenn das so ist, halte ich das aus. Aber es disqualifiziert Dich dafuer, bei naechster Gelegenheit ethische Anforderungen an Andere zu stellen.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wieso bestraft man Schweden? Man bestraft Menschen wie mich, die eigentlich nach Schweden fahren wollten. Und wenn wir dann zurückkommen, muss man in Quarantäne. Unglaublich, und das nur, weil man sich vielleicht mit einem tödlichen Virus infiziert hat. Das wäre ja so, als dürften Menschen aus Gütersloh nicht mehr frei überall in die Welt hinreisen. Halt, moment, da war doch was.  ....
> 
> Schweden hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen konnte. Das wird jetzt teuer.



USA hat vieles falsch gemacht, Schweden gar nicht. Wenn man nach so langer Zeit unter 70k Fällen bleibt, ist das ein durchaus gelungenes Ergebnis. Aber einige denken ja das es unbedingt auf die Bevökerungszahl runtergebrochen werden muss.
Es werden übrigens nicht nur die Leute bestraft die nach Schweden wollen, sondern die Einwohner dort auch die irgendwohin wollen. 

Und das nur weil man mit einem Virus infiziert ist das selten tötet, welches man schnell und zuverlässig testen kann und welches vor allem spezielle Bevölkerungsgruppen betrifft (die einen extra Schutz bekommen können).

Wir hier als reiche westliche Länder können so was aussitzen, aber der Rest der Welt sieht das etwas anders, alles komplett runterfahren nur weil da eine XXL-Grippe rumgeht ist nicht. Genau deswegen wurde der Tourismus ja hier hochgefahren - aber hierbei diskriminieren wir bestimmte Länder und Regionen obwohl da keiner was dafür kann.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

Viele Leute können ihre Mieten nicht leisten , wie sollen die  usa oder schweden Urlaub  sich gönnen , so wie du ? für die hast du   in einem andere Thread  offenkundig gezeigt was du von denen hälst


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Da haste viel verpasst.
> Erstmal lasse ich dir das da:
> Endlich wieder Urlaub - Reisen in der Corona-Krise im Online Stream | TVNOW
> Einfachste Doku über Urlaub, die Hälfte nutzlos, die andere Hälfte zeigt wenigstens n bissl Realität. Inklusive Tests im Flughafen.
> Dann mal hier nachlesen, speziell Punkt 3a, 3b.: http://www.visitmadeira.pt/en-gb/us...-(covid-19)/information-to-visitors-(covid-19)



Ok, dann sinds neben Güterslohern nach Aut auch Reisende nach Madeira.
Und sonst? 
Du hast von "praktisch der gesamten EU" gesprochen und kommst mit Madeira ums Eck. Das ist halt nicht die gesamte EU, du musst Nichtmal für die Reise nach Portugal einen Test machen.
Also bitte tu nicht so von wegen dass sei mittlerweile Usus. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> JEDER, aber auch wirklich JEDER der sicher sein will das die Gäste in der EU keine ungebetenen Gäste im Gepäck haben, testet aktuell.


Dagegen spricht, dass eben kaum ein EU Land (Achtung, Land...) das derzeit als Einreisebestimmung aufweist...




cryon1c schrieb:


> Kapazitäten reichen, denn während die Flughäfen zu waren, haben die Leute da Teststationen eingerichtet und auch Testläufe mit dem Personal gehabt, wie viele Gäste sie pro Stunde abfertigen können usw.


Wo lebst du eigentlich, das ist doch Unfug. Es ist eher so, dass die Tests abgebaut werden, siehe Griechenland. Dort war am Flughafen Thessaloniki ein Test Vorschrift, ab 01. Juli sollen auch die anderen internationalen Flughäfen geöffnet werden, an denen wird sporadisch getestet, aber eben nicht jeder. Griechenland ist leider - wie viele andere Länder - im Verzug was Verkündung neuer Maßnahmen zum angestrebten Datum angeht, aber auch hier geht der Trend zur Öffnung. Mit steigenden Fluggastzahlen ist es eben NICHT möglich jeden zu testen der Ankommt. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier also die Frage: wenn wir die EU-Bürger testen und reisen lassen, warum nicht auch Amis (ersetze durch beliebiges Land welches nicht auf die Liste steht)? Die Zahl der Fälle ist da absolut egal, weil die Leute die ankommen, eh getestet werden. Ergo sind sie entweder gesund und nicht ansteckend oder sie gehen in Quarantäne.


Italien - Kein Test bei Einreise notwendig
Spanien - Kein Test bei Einreise notwendig
Frankreich - Kein Test bei Einreise notwendig
Deutschland - ...
Ungarn - same
Was sind noch beliebte Urlaubsländer?
Kroatien? - Kein Test bei Einreise notwendig...

Wo wird jetzt bitte "praktisch in der gesamten EU" gestetet?
Es ist eher so, dass innerhalb der EU Covid Tests bei Einreise die absolute Ausnahme sind.



JePe schrieb:


> ... grenzt schon an Diffamierung. Was fuer Dich "persoenliche Belustigung" ist, ist fuer die Versammlungsteilnehmer Ausuebung eines Grundrechtes und das steht und faellt nicht damit, was Du oder ich von dem dem halten, was da vorgetragen wird. Du kannst es gerne meschugge finden, wenn Idioten dort ihre "Gib Gates keine Chance"-Schilder hochhalten. Allerdings ist ein Idiot zu sein noch nicht illegal. "Freiheit ist immer Freiheit der Andersdenkenden". Weise Worte.



Du verstehst mich falsch.
Ich hab was gegen "ich will mich besaufen und feiern gehn - scheiß auf Corona"-Type Versammlungen. Wer sein Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit ausübt, ob das sinnvoll ist, oder nicht, darf das gerne, unter Einhaltung der Regeln tun. Aber wem nur langweilig ist und der deshalb in Gruppen am See abhängen will, der soll sich einfach mal Eier wachsen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die haben knappe 69k bestätigt, hier sinds knapp 200k.



Einmal Matheaufgabe aus dem neuen Mathebuch 1. Klasse fürs neu Schuljahr:
_Bayern hat 13 Mio. Einwohner und Schweden 10. Mio Einwohner.
Bayern hat 48.500 Corona-Infektionen insgesamt in Schweden sind es 70.000 Corona-Infektionen.
Welches Land ist schlimmer von Corona betroffen?
_
Btw. Bayern ist das Bundesland mit den absolut meisten (48.500) und relativ meisten (370 pro 100.000 EW) Infektionen. 
Der Bundesdurchschnitt sind 238 Infektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner.  
In Schweden sind es 700 Infektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner!!! 

Vor allem ist bei uns die Kurve schon deutlich abgeflacht, in Schweden nicht. 
Aktuelle Infektionen Deutschland: 8.500
Aktuelle Infektionen Schweden: 64.000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karte mit aktuellen Zahlen: Coronavirus-Ausbreitung in Deutschland | tagesschau.de
Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
Anzahl der Einwohner der Bundeslaender in Deutschland | Statista


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Viele Leute können ihre Mieten nicht leisten , wie sollen die  usa oder schweden Urlaub  sich gönnen , so wie du ? für die hast du   in einem andere Thread  offenkundig gezeigt was du von denen hälst



Naja nicht jeder Bereich der Wirtschaft ist zusammengebrochen, einige sind sogar gewachsen durch die geänderten Anforderungen. Webcams waren z.B. gnadenlos ausverkauft und die Preise sind hochgeschossen. Das ist zwar alles normal, aber einige Leute haben sich dick was dazuverdient. Solche Beispiele sind gar nicht so selten und das muss nicht unbedingt medizinische Ausrüstung sein. Alleine was an Laptops verkauft wurde für Home Office, so viele wie lange nicht mehr.

Und die, die Geld haben, würden liebend gerne andere Leute unterstützen. Und das müssen nicht die Nachbarn hier sein, ich gebe lieber Geld für eine Touristenregion aus die wirklich Probleme hatte anstatt hier die dicken Konzerne noch fetter zu machen. 

Du hast vor allem Leute vergessen die früh gebucht haben. Nur weil die Leute JETZT Probleme haben mit dem Geld, heißt das nicht das sie nicht vorher etliche Tausend € für Urlaub ausgegeben haben und auch Urlaubstage haben. Die wollen vll auch mal raus und paar Wochen entspannen und nicht an die Kurzarbeit in den eigenen 4 Wänden denken?

Das mir die große Masse am Popo vorbeigeht, ist nichts neues. Man muss den Leuten jetzt aber nicht noch die letzte Entspannung rauben die sie in der bekloppten Zeit auch brauchen - alleine schon für die mentale Gesundheit.
Denn auch wenn mir die Masse am Popo vorbeigeht, sie existiert trotzdem und je weniger Probleme sie hat, desto ruhiger ists auch für mich.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wieso bestraft man Schweden? Man bestraft Menschen wie mich, die eigentlich nach Schweden fahren wollten. Und wenn wir dann zurückkommen, muss man in Quarantäne. Unglaublich, und das nur, weil man sich vielleicht mit einem tödlichen Virus infiziert hat.



Ist z.b. der Grund, warum das RKI empfiehlt, aus Schweden keine COVID Tests zur Aussetzung der Quarantäne in Deutschland zu akzeptieren.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das wäre ja so, als dürften Menschen aus Gütersloh nicht mehr frei überall in die Welt hinreisen. Halt, moment, da war doch was.  ....



Es gibt keine Reisebeschränkungen für Reisende aus Gütersloh innerhalb der EU. Österreich will einen Covid Test & ein paar Bundesländer mucken rum.
Das wars. Es gibt auch kein Ausreiseverbot für Gütersloh.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer sein Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit ausübt, ob das sinnvoll ist, oder nicht, darf das gerne, unter Einhaltung der Regeln tun.



Und auch das geht gut, wenn man halt einfach die Gruppen kleiner macht und sich Plätze sucht, wo halt auch genug Platz ist. 
Also statt irgendwo dicht gedrängt in der Innenstadt, kann man die Demo auch außerhalb im Grünen mit den 2 m Abstand machen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das mir die große Masse am Popo vorbeigeht, ist nichts neues. Man muss den Leuten jetzt aber nicht noch die letzte Entspannung rauben die sie in der bekloppten Zeit auch brauchen - alleine schon für die mentale Gesundheit.
> Denn auch wenn mir die Masse am Popo vorbeigeht, sie existiert trotzdem und je weniger Probleme sie hat, desto ruhiger ists auch für mich.



Der war gut... Der Cyron1c steht hinter sozial und gesundheitlich schwachen und sonstige kleinen,    dann haben wir in andere Threads ja nur alles eingebildet oder du hast die wieder mal verdrängt. 

die gesundheitliche schwachen   sind auch keine große Masse und das wir als große Gesellschaft über sie Verantwortung haben geht dir doch am popaz vorbei,.weil du für die Maße stehst. 

Du wolltest ja.. das  wir  alles so  weitergemacht  hätten wie davor.. larifari und halli galli  

Du willst ja nicht mal die Verantwortung von deinem träumerei übernehmen, soll gefällig die Allgemeinheit tun. 

also erzähl  mir nixs.




JePe schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dich ja schon mal gefragt, ob Du fuer die Kosten aufkommst, die dadurch entstehen wuerden. Eine Antwort habe ich nicht wirklich bekomme (meistens bedeutet das soviel wie - aehm, nee). Sei´s drum. Es muss ein Mimimi durch´s Land gehen!





cryon1c schrieb:


> Für die Kosten kommen die Krankenversicherungen auf, die verdienen sich hier dumm und dämlich, sollten auch mal was tun.





JePe schrieb:


> Die gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen haben 2019 - also vor Corona - mit einem Defizit iHv 1,5 Milliarden abgeschlossen. Dumm und daemlich ... beende den Satz gerne selbst.
> 
> Ansonsten nehme ich zu Protokoll, dass - wie erwartet - die Allgemeinheit (und aus deren Beitraegen finanzieren sich die Krankenkassen) gerne Deinen Scherbenhaufen wegfegen darf. Dieselbe Allgemeinheit, von der Du noch vor wenigen Seiten klargestellt hast, dass sie Dir am A*sch vorbei geht.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Also der Klassiker, du willst Spaß, die Rechnung soll aber jemand anders übernehmen, die Kosten nur auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werden.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin privat versichert


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja warum man aktuell Schweden dafür bestraft, das sie einen leicht anderen Weg eingeschlagen haben



Schweden wird nicht bestraft, sondern alle anderen schützen sich. Bestraft hat sich Schweden selbst.



> und die Gesamtzahl der Infektionen trotzdem gering war (wesentlich geringer als die Gesamtzahl hier). Nicht pro Nase rechnen sondern Gesamtzahl, das ist wesentlich interessanter - wie ein Land deutlich weniger Infektionen hat obwohl es deutlich lockerer war was die Restriktionen angeht.



So langsam wird mir klar, warum du in die Unterhaltungsindustrie gehen musstest - dort geht notorische Verpeiltheit möglicherweise als originell durch.

Selbstverständlich hat ein Land mit weniger Einwohnern und geringerer Bevölkerungsdichte _erst einmal_ grundsätzlich weniger Infektionen. Das ist naturgemäß so, wenn es weniger Leute gibt, die weniger andere Leute anstecken können. Irgendwie selbsterklärend, nicht wahr?
So ein "Standortvorteil" nützt einem aber irgendwann auch nicht mehr viel, wenn man's schleifen lässt.

Ergebnis: Schweden, ein Land mit so viel Einwohnern wie die sechs größten deutschen Städte, hat deutlich mehr Infektionen und mehr Tote als eben diese sechs deutschen Städte, obwohl letztere die höhere Besiedlungsdichte aufweisen.
_So_ sieht ein brauchbarer Vergleich aus.

Schweden hat's versemmelt und sieht das inzwischen selbst ein - bis auf ein paar Pfeifen dort und hier, versteht sich.
Die gelockerten Maßnahmen haben Schweden keinerlei wirtschaftlichen Vorteil gebracht, aber dafür klar erhöhte Infektions- und Sterberaten und womöglich später handfeste wirtschaftliche Nachteile, wenn sie noch an den Folgen von COVID-19 knabbern müssen und isoliert sind, während Andere bereits zur Normalität zurückkehren können.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Vor allem wird die Infektions- und Todeszahl in Schweden noch deutlich steigen, wenn man sich die aktuellen Zahlen anschaut. 
Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2020)

Das wird jetzt generell so weitergehen,
bis es einen Impfstoff gibt. 

Solange werden wir halt damit leben müssen.

Weltweit gesehen geht die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen ja durch die Decke,

dieses Problem wird uns noch eine ganze Weile beschäftigen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Da bleibt nur abschotten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (1. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn Du trollen willst musst Du die Sache mit Bill Gates subtiler vorführen.



Ich empfehle dir auf selbstverwaltete digitale Identitäten zu setzen, wie Hyperledger Indy.
Das Zeug was auf der Coronawelle daherkommt, taugt nichts, oder ist dir das Thema zu hoch?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du welche Belege?



UEber Impfstoffe zur digitalen Identitaet? | Telepolis



> ...Wenn die digitale Gesundheitskarte mit der nationalen Identität [hier ist wohl von Reisepässen, Ausweisen u.Ä. auszugehen, d.V.] verbunden wird, könne diese digitale Identität für die Schulanmeldung des Kindes, zur Speicherung elektronischer Zeugnisse sowie für die Beantragung eines nationalen Identitätsnachweises verwendet werden. Langfristig strebt ID2020 eine Speicherung persönlicher Dokumente wie Impfnachweise, Berufszeugnisse und Meldebescheinigungen in der digitalen Identität an, die dann freigegeben werden, um sich für eine Arbeit zu bewerben, finanzielle Dienstleistungen in Anspruch zu nehmen oder wählen zu gehen.
> Was hier schmackhaft gemacht wird, ist letztlich die schrittweise Übergabe aller unserer persönlichen Daten in die Hände transnationaler Konzerne,...



Oder hier, hier oder da.



RyzA schrieb:


> Sieh mal die Zahl der Coronatoten relativ zu den Infizierten.



Ja, ist doch völlig normal, wie wenn sich Influenzaviren beim Austausch von Wirt zu Wirt über verschiedene Körperregionen verändern und neue Varianten bilden. So einen Fall hatten wir 2017/2018.
Nur gibt es bei Coronaviren nur eine eher geringe Variabilität des Genoms.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und guck mal nach Italien, Spanien und den USA. Oder auch Schweden.
> Wenn man in Deutschland nicht so schnell so gehandelt hätte wären es deutlich mehr Tote.



12% der Coronatoten haben laut Walter Ricciardi eine direkte Kausalität zur Coronainfektion, 88% versterben eher an den zu meist multiplen Vorerkrankungen, deshalb findet man vor allem in Altenheimen eine hohe Zahl an Infektionen. Post mortem.
Viren sind ein Teil von uns, bewegen sich in unserem Körper, mal mehr, mal weniger.
Wenn es weniger sind kann ein PCR Test das nicht feststellen.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wieso bestraft man Schweden? Man bestraft Menschen wie mich, die eigentlich nach Schweden fahren wollten. Und wenn wir dann zurückkommen, muss man in Quarantäne. Unglaublich, und das nur, weil man sich vielleicht mit einem tödlichen Virus infiziert hat. Das wäre ja so, als dürften Menschen aus Gütersloh nicht mehr frei überall in die Welt hinreisen. Halt, moment, da war doch was.  ....
> 
> Schweden hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen konnte. Das wird jetzt teuer.



Nach dem Schwedenurlaub macht man einfach nen Coronatest in Deutschland, das Ergebnis kommt schon am nächsten Tag. Egal, was das Gesundheitsamt sagt, die sind eh gerade überfordert und wissen nix. Selbst bezahlen muss man anscheinend auch nix, zumindest hab ich noch keine Rechnung bekommen. Ob man euch allerdings zu privaten Zwecken nach Schwede reinlässt, ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir auf selbstverwaltete digitale Identitäten zu setzen, wie Hyperledger Indy.
> Das Zeug was auf der Coronawelle daherkommt, taugt nichts, oder ist dir das Thema zu hoch?
> 
> 
> ...



Alter, Du musst die Nummer echt subtiler angehen. Mit einem vernünftigen Beginn anfangen, dann langsam abschwenken, so dass der Leser mitkommt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (1. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, varieren die Todesfälle durch Influenza von Saison zu Saison stark - je nach Impflust der Deutschen, Wetterlage und etwaigen Hotspots (auch Grippe ist Altenpflegeheim ein gefährlich Ding) etc..
> Aber sie liegen *immer* unter dem _augenblicklichen_ Stand von COVID-19.



Na an der Impflust liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht.



> Of 861 participants, 410 (48%) were test-positive cases (35% vaccinated) and 451 (52%) were test-negative controls (33% vaccinated). Among test-positive cases, the majority (391; 95%) were diagnosed with influenza A, and of those with available subtype information, almost all influenza A viruses (379/381; 99%) were A(H3N2). Among 226 (60%) A(H3N2) viruses that were sequenced, 205 (91%) clustered with phylogenetic clade 3C.2a, considered genetically and antigenically distinct from the 2014/15 A/Texas/50/2012(H3N2)-like clade 3C.1 vaccine reference strain, and typically bearing 10 to 11 amino acid differences from the vaccine at key antigenic sites of the haemagglutinin protein. Consistent with substantial vaccine mismatch, little or no vaccine protection was observed overall...



Verstehst du denn überhaupt irgendetwas von Impfungen? Weil ansonsten müssen wir das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und die jetzige Zahl der Todesfälle durch COVID-19 kam *trotz* der Maßnahmen zustande, die dich so stören.



Kurzfristige Maßnahmen, wie der Schutz von Schwerkranken sind sinnvoll. Ich habe gar nicht gesagt, dass mich die Maßnahmen stören. Nötig sind sie nicht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun überleg' mal kurz, aber intensiv, wie viele Fälle wir ohne bzw. mit weniger Maßnahmen hätten.



Mehr tote und Erkrankte in kürzerer Zeit, anstatt in längerer Zeit. Mehr Tote insgesamt? Nein, sicher weniger, weil eine hohe Durchseuchung mit 80 bis 90% Kreuzimmunität eine Welle in kürzester Zeit erstickt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Mit Glück "nur" wie in Schweden, mit Pech wie in den USA.



Der schwedische Weg ist vom Reglement her leicht überzogen aber geht in die richtige Richtung.
Aber was bringen diese Ländervergleiche? Weltweit sind 1% der Erkrankten im kritischen Zustand. 1%.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau, lasst uns die StVO abschaffen!



Wieso nicht. Wenn ich bei einem neuen Coronastamm schon komplette Lockdows mache und sinnlos herumteste und aufhöre Partys zu feiern, kann ich auch das Autofahren aufgeben und auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel umsteigen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> (Auf den ganzen Aluhut-Schwachsinn gehe ich besser gar nicht erst ein ...)



Du hättest ohnehin keine Argumente. Aber was genau daran Aluhut-Schwachsinn ist, hätte ich dann doch gerne gewusst.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur abschotten.


Festung Europa


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Festung Europa



Wollten die anderen Länder ja nicht, jetzt ham ma den Salat.^^


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2020)

War jetzt auf die Nachkriegszeit bezogen und nicht auf die militärische Verteidigung des dritten Reiches.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Na an der Impflust liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht.



Abdeckung der Impfung, Zusammensetzung des Impfstoffs sowie die saisonal und lokal grassierenden Subtypen der Influenza greifen ineinander. Wenn sich viele impfen lassen, jedoch der Impfstoff wenig wirksam ist, bringt das nun einmal ebenso wenig, als wenn der Impfstoff sehr wirksam ist, aber sich niemand impfen lässt.



> Verstehst du denn überhaupt irgendetwas von Impfungen? Weil ansonsten müssen wir das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen.



Seltsam, genau dasselbe habe ich auch gerade gedacht, also du mit einem grundfalschen "mit Sicherheit nicht" herausgeplatzt bist.



> Kurzfristige Maßnahmen, wie der Schutz von Schwerkranken sind sinnvoll. Ich habe gar nicht gesagt, dass mich die Maßnahmen stören. Nötig sind sie nicht.



Die Zahlen besagen klar etwas anderes.



> Mehr tote und Erkrankte in kürzerer Zeit, anstatt in längerer Zeit. Mehr Tote insgesamt? Nein, sicher weniger, weil eine hohe Durchseuchung mit 80 bis 90% Kreuzimmunität eine Welle in kürzester Zeit erstickt.



Ach komm, der Ansatz mit der Herdenimmunität ist schon seit Wochen passé. Alle, die darauf gesetzt haben, sind unsanft auf dem Hintern gelandet, weil SARS-COV-2 sich in Sachen Immunisierung bis dato eher erratisch zeigt. Wie eine Untersuchung der Universität Innsbruck zeigt, wurde es in der unfreiwilligen Testgruppe von Ischgl trotz massiver Durchseuchung keine Herdenimmunität erreicht. In nur 42% von rund 1500 Probanden wurden Antikörper nachgewiesen - und die sind noch nicht einmal ein Garant dafür, dass keine Neuansteckung auftritt.



> Du hättest ohnehin keine Argumente. Aber was genau daran Aluhut-Schwachsinn ist, hätte ich dann doch gerne gewusst.



Einschließlich oder ausschließlich "ALERT! Pandemic is Planned!"?


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War jetzt auf die Nachkriegszeit bezogen und nicht auf die militärische Verteidigung des dritten Reiches.



In der Nachkriegszeit war Europa doch offen...nur Russland hat sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber was genau daran Aluhut-Schwachsinn ist, hätte ich dann doch gerne gewusst.



Na genau deine Verschwörungstheorien aus den tiefen rechtsextremer & faschistischen Filterblasen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> In der Nachkriegszeit war Europa doch offen...nur Russland hat sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht.



Festung Europa &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (1. Juli 2020)

In Österreich steigen die Zahlen seit gestern und haben erstmals seit April die Schwelle von 100 Neuerkrankungen (pro Tag) überschritten,
was mich aber angesichts der Lockerungen und dem Verhalten vieler Bürger in den letzten Wochen kaum verwundert.

Dennoch haben einige Gemeinden/Städte in Oberösterreich (wo die meisten Neuinfektionen auftraten) 
heute erste Maßnahmen gesetzt und viele Schulen/Kindergärten im Raum Linz-Wels wieder geschlossen.

Weiters spricht Österreich wegen steigender Zahlen Reisewarnungen für sechs Staaten des Westbalkans aus: 
Bosnien-Herzegowina, Serbien, Albanien, Nordmazedonien, Kosovo und Montenegro.
----

Stellt sich nur die Frage, bleibt die Zahl der Neuinfektionen auf einem etwas höheren Niveau stabil, oder setzt sich der Trend nach oben fort?
Die nächsten Tage werden entscheidend sein, wie innerhalb Österreichs weiter verfahren wird.

Als erstes werden wohl die schärferen Hygiene-Regeln und die generelle Maskenpflicht wiederkommen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> UEber Impfstoffe zur digitalen Identitaet? | Telepolis
> 
> 
> Oder hier, hier oder da.



Verbreitest du wieder Verschwörungstheorien?
Bill Gates hat gar nichts mit ID2020 zu tun.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2020)

Ist schaffe89 wieder unterwegs hier?


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist schaffe89 wieder unterwegs hier?



Schaffe würde niemanden als Satanische Pädophiler bezeichnen oder doch?


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist schaffe89 wieder unterwegs hier?


Gibt nur einen Weg das rauszufinden:

_Das WTC 7 wurde nicht gesprengt, 9/11 war keine FFO und AMD ist keine Hinterhofkitsche!_


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gibt nur einen Weg das rauszufinden:
> 
> _Das WTC 7 wurde nicht gesprengt, 9/11 war keine FFO und AMD ist keine Hinterhofkitsche!_


Heute Abend große Pizzarunde.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

Kennst man einen Spinner, kennt man alle. Die arbeiten sich ja auch immer an den gleichen Versatzstücken ab: Deep State, Big Pharma, Rothschild, Soros, neuerdings Gates und vermuten überall Illuminatenpädozionistenkommis, die ihre Gedanken kontrollieren und/oder sie unfruchtbar machen bzw. die Wahrheit über 9/11 oder Mondlandung verschleiern wollen usw. ...


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2020)

Können wir uns leider auch alle ein Stück weit bei Oliver Stone, _Akte X_, _Deus Ex_ und Co. bedanken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2020)

-Ganz doll Offtopic -


Mahoy schrieb:


> Kennst man einen Spinner, kennt man alle. Die arbeiten sich ja auch immer an den gleichen Versatzstücken ab: Deep State, Big Pharma, Rothschild, Soros, neuerdings Gates und vermuten überall Illuminatenpädozionistenkommis, die ihre Gedanken kontrollieren und/oder sie unfruchtbar machen bzw. die Wahrheit über 9/11 oder Mondlandung verschleiern wollen usw. ...





Spoiler



Du solltest nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren
- Bei der Mondlandung ist alles eindeutig
- Bei 9/11 ist überhaupt nicht eindeutig klar, wer die Hintermänner sind, wer finanziert hat und wer vorher eingeweiht war
- Gut, das mit den Illuminaten lassen wir mal weg
- Gates ist durchaus ein böser Butzemann, der über Jahrzehnte als übelster Geschäftsmann Firmen platt machte. Heute versucht er die Geschichte zu verändern und als großzüger Menschenfreund in Erinnerung zu bleiben. Das wird wohl nix
-  Soros nimmt sich nichts zu Gates, auch so ein Betrüger vor dem Herrn der jetzt versucht vom Saulus zum Paulus zu mutieren, durchsichtig
- Die Vernetzungen der Bankenwelt sind der Urkapitalismus schlechthin, den kann man mögen oder nicht, er hat Nachteile
- Was die Pharmawelt an unerträglichen Lügen und gefälschten Studien erzeugt, ist in der Tat eine Katastrophe. Das machen alle gegeneinander, besser wird es dadurch nicht. Wenn ich die Medikamentenliste meines Vaters sehe, kann ich nur den Kopfschütteln.
- Und einen tiefen Staat gibt es natürlich. Welchen Einfluss er hat, liegt an uns. Wir lassen es zu, das Lobbyisten und  Vermögende auf ihre eigene Art Politik machen. Die Interessen der einzelnen sind ähnlich, nämlich selber reicher werden, denn ein paar Milliarden reichen ja nicht. Darum wirkt es zusammenhängend, es  sind aber viele reiche  Einzelpersonen, die nicht unter den Türewn einmischen.




Das hat aber alles nix mit diesem Thema zu tun. Könnten wir bitte alle beim Thema bleiben? Danke


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gibt nur einen Weg das rauszufinden:
> 
> _Das WTC 7 wurde nicht gesprengt, 9/11 war keine FFO und AMD ist keine Hinterhofkitsche!_



Klitsche.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (2. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht so mit dem Verständnis von wissenschaftlichen Studien?
> Zwischen einem _"Er gibt erste Anzeichen"_ und einem_ "Genau daran liegt es"_ liegen Welten



Es gibt immer Kreuzimmunitäten. Liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Etwa 10 bis 15% der Viren sind immer Coronaviren, demzufolge gibt es diese Kreuzimmunitäten natürlich. Da ist keine Studie von Nöten um das herauszufinden.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich ein bisschen darauf, dass sich Impfgegner, Reichsbürger, Homöopatieanwender und der gemeine Nazi nicht impfen werden.



Ich denke du bist generell nicht ganz im Bilde für welche Erreger man Impfungen verabreichen sollte und für welche eine Impfung nur in Sonderfällen sinnvoll ist.

Masern, Mumps, RötelnImpfungen, Windpocken, Pneumokokken Impfungen sind sinnvoll und haben eine Wirksamkeit von annähernd 100%.
Grippeimpfungen liegen was die Wirksamkeit der kommenden Grippesaison angeht bei 10 bis 15%, teilweise bringt es auch gar nichts, bei Corona ist es dasselbe.

Bedeutet, wenn Coronainfektionen bei momenten 99% der Infizierten relativ mild verlaufen, nutzt eine Impfung nur besonders gefährdeten Risikogruppen, zusätzlich die Nebenwirkungen noch gar nicht abgeschätzt werden können.
Als Heilpraktiker arbeite ich mit vielen Ärzten zusammen, die das genauso sehen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Verschwörungstheorien helfen, um kleine Anteile dieser Gruppen  in den Darwin Award zu überführen.



Mancher Weltenverbesserer würde wohl auch gegen normale Erkältungsviren impfen lassen, die übrigens zum Großteil Corona-Viren sind. Ich denke du bist auch einer von denen, die nicht verstehen, dass der menschliche Organismus ohne Viren nicht überlebensfähig ist und auch keine Chance auf Evolution hat.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Dummschwätzer werden sich alle Impfen lassen, sobald ein wirksamer Impfstoff da ist.



Na du kannst ja Globuli fressen, die bringen einem gesunden Menschen mit guten Immunsystem und Kreuzimmunitäten, was heißt >85%, genauso wie eine Corona-Impfung nichts.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hast Du also kein Problem damit, wenn wir neben der jährlichen Grippewelle, jetzt eine jährliche Coronawelle und eine Schweinegrippewelle bekommen?



Natürlich, denn je nachdem wie sich das Genom verändert wird man unter Umständen krank.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist ja alles das gleiche, Pest, Cholera, Thypus, egal, alles nur eine Krankheit. Wird viel zu ernst genommen.



Die Wirksamkeit der Cholera Impfung, oder einer Typhus Impfung ist relativ hoch, ganz im Unterschied zur Grippe oder Corona-Impfung... du hast doch gar keine Ahnung.
Cholera und Typhus sind hier quasi ausgestorben, das brauchst du nur, wenn du in bestimmte Länder reist.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das war ziemlich einmalig mit der Grippe, offiziell sind es sonst ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen offiziell 200-300 Tote. Was meinst Du, wie viele Coronatote wir wirklich haben, wenn man von getesteten 1200 Grippetoten auf 25.000 schätzt?



Nur 12% der in "Coronatoten" in Italien sind an Corona gestorben, der Rest an den meist multiplen Vorerkrankungen.
Das kam von offizieller Stelle.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, wie viele Menschen zuhause und in Altersheimen an dem Virus gestorben sind, ohne dass irgendwer die Corona-Infektion mitbekommen hat?



Mein Vater starb mit 90 Jahren an einer kleinen Erkältung und nun? Das ist doch Bullshit.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie Du ja selber denkst, gibt es gar keine Coronatoten.



Das ist doch völlig absurd! Natürlich gibt es Coronatote, aber nicht mehr als bei heftigen Grippewellen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht ein ganz wichtiger Kampf von Dir und Deinesgleichen endlich gegen den unerträglichen und die Menschenwürde einschränkenden Lockdown im Straßenverkehr zu kämpfen?



Hallo, i bims Attila Hildmann.  Ne von solchen Leuten halte ich nichts.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, in jeder Firma gibt es Hinweise, dass man Abstand halten soll, keine Hände schütteln darf, es gibt Deinfektionsflüssigkeiten in Toiletten.



Das hat vor Corona niemanden interessiert, es sei denn man war selbst betroffen.
Aber das sind gute Vorsätze, egal um welche Erkältungsviren oder Grippeviren es geht. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ... damit Bill Gates über Desinfektionsmittel Nanoroboter in unseren Körper bekommt?



Bill Gates will zusammen mit Microsoft und GAVI (beides von ihm) die blockchain technology  zusammen mit den anderen Mitgliedernder Digital Identity Alliance, voranbringen. Nanoroboter? Chip-Implantate? 
Was hast du denn geraucht? 

Natürlich versucht Gates die digitale Identitäten über das Coronavirus zu pushen, der Trottel will ja alle impfen, obwohl vielleicht 5% den Impfstoff überhaupt brauchen können.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das technisch nicht möglich ist.



Dumme Einlassungen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ist schaffe89 wieder unterwegs hier?



Wer zum Teufel ist das?


Threshold schrieb:


> Bill Gates hat gar nichts mit ID2020 zu tun.



Stimmt ist ja nur Microsoft und eine von ihm für 750 Millionen Dollar gegründete Stiftung dabei, hat gar nichts mit Gates zu tun. 

Rockefeller Foundation uvm, alles nicht Regierungsorganisationen, denen man seine Identität mit Immunitätsnachweisen mittels blockchain Technologie anvertrauen soll?

China findet das sicher gut.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2020)

Nur mal rein aus Interesse: Nutzt du eigentlich Microsoft© Windows?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> ..


Woher weißt du heute schon, mit welchem Mechanismus man sich gegen das Coronavirus impfen lassen kann? Und nein, es mutiert merklich weniger als Grippe Viren. Bewerten können wir, wenn Impfungen vorliegen. Und Du meinst wirklich, das aktuelle Coronavirus hat irgend etwas mit Humanviren dieses Stammes zu tun? Sie tragen denselben Namen, genetisch sind sie ziemlich weit auseinander.

Empfiehlst Du Globulis gegen Coronavieren? Und wenn ja, welche? Ich schwöre ja auf fünf mal geschütteltes Nichts und, ganz wichtig, beim Schlucken dreimal um die eigene Achse drehen. Andere nehmen lieber die  sechsmal Geschüttelten und meinen, man muss beim Schlucken Springen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (2. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Woher weißt du heute schon, mit welchem Mechanismus man sich gegen das Coronavirus impfen lassen kann?



Weil RNA Viren die Eigenschaft besitzen bzw. dazu neigen in relativ kurzer Zeit zu mutieren  und durch multiple Replikationszyklen in den Wirtszellen Veränderungen an ihrem Genom vornehmen und somit ein Impfstoff nur einen sehr geringen Nutzen aufweisen kann.

Warum Unternehmen wie CureVac heiß laufen, liegt nur daran, weil man mit dem Impfstoff eine Menge Geld verdienen kann.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und nein, es mutiert merklich weniger als Grippe Viren.



Momentan sind schon 100 Typen gelistet, es muss wie bei Grippevieren ein sehr breiter Impfstoff sein.Einige wenige Menschen können aber durchaus profitieren, bringen wird es aber nicht viel, welche Impfungen gegen Coronaviren gibt es denn bis heute, zu denen geraten wird?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Empfiehlst Du Globulis gegen Coronavieren?



Ich würde da lieber auf Sport setzen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur mal rein aus Interesse: Nutzt du eigentlich Microsoft© Windows?



Selbstverständlich macht er das nicht. Und anders als sein Avatar oder seine Signatur vermuten lassen, nutzt er auch nichts von Nvidia, denn die kollaborieren schließlich mit Microsoft bei deren Überwachungs- und Weltherrschaftsbestrebungen.
Und schon mal bemerkt, dass Jen-Hsun "Jensen" Huang einen chinesischen Namen hat? Microsoft, die Chinesen und Nvidia, das hängt alles zusammen. Die sitzen im selben Keller der selben Pizzeria. Wissen auch nur die Wenigsten!

Und klar, gegen COVID-19 hilft Sport. Ich sage bettlägerigen Senioren auch immer, dass sie sich einfach nur mehr bewegen müssen, dann wird alles gut.
Athleten stecken sich sowieso nicht an (außer wenn doch) und die Profi-Sportler, bei denen die Krankheit einen schweren oder sogar tödlichen Verlauf nahm, haben sich - da muss man jetzt einfach mal ehrlich sein - einfach nur gehen lassen.
Mit Sport hätte man damals sicher auch was gegen die Spanische Grippe machen können, so aber hat's natürlich die Unsportlichen getroffen. Auch im Kampf gegen Malaria und Ebola denken die staatlichen und nichtstaatlichen Organisationen ja bereits laut darüber nach, die Behandlungs- und Quarantänestationen abzubauen und stattdessen besser Fitnessstudios aufzumachen.

Aber auf keinen Fall sind irgendwelche einschränkenden Maßnahmen zu ergreifen oder ist nach Impfstoffen zu forschen, da nicht sinnvoll. Da hat mich Lichtbringer mittlerweile absolut überzeugt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß nichts obs hier schon gepostet wurde: Pfizer und Biontech: Ergebnisse zu Impfstoffkandidat "ermutigend" | GMX

Das klingt schon mal ganz gut. Nur müssen die Impfstoffe noch weiter getestet werden.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Corona-Pandemie in den USA: Neuer Rekordwert bei Neuinfektionen  | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Pandemie in den USA: Neuer Rekordwert bei Neuinfektionen  | tagesschau.de





> "*Trump: "Virus wird einfach verschwinden"*
> 
> US-Präsident Donald Trump glaubt indes weiter an das Verschwinden des Virus. Die Wirtschaft werde sich bald wieder erholen und "das Virus wird irgendwann gewissermaßen einfach verschwinden", sagte er dem Fernsehsender Fox Business.


Oh Mann wie fertig der ist. 

Aber eigentlich ist es schon mehr traurig als witzig.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2020)

Deutschland bleibt stabil bei 500 pro Tag, nicht schön, aber naja.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

USA könnte wohl Mitte August die 5 Mio knacken, wenn man sich die aktuelle Trendlinie anschaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Ohne Impfung wird jedes Land irgendwann 75-80% aller Einwohner als infizierte haben. Die USA dürften sich nun langsam 20% nähern. (wenn man von einer Dunkelziffer von Faktor 10 ausgeht)


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ohne Impfung wird jedes Land irgendwann 75-80% aller Einwohner als infizierte haben.



Bloß wenn man bedenkt, dass 5% sterben, sind das in  den USA mal eben 12 Millionen Leute. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Die USA dürften sich nun langsam 20% nähern. (wenn man von einer Dunkelziffer von Faktor 10 ausgeht)


 Von den 20% ist auch die USA noch weit entfernt. Mit Dunkelziffer sind es jetzt vielleicht 25 Mio, also ~ 7% (~ 1/13)  der Bevölkerung (von 328 Mio).


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Ja, wenn es keine Medikamente und keine Impfung gibt, wird das passieren.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juli 2020)

Ist zwar etwas vom Thema ab, aber ich habe mir gestern den Film "Contagion" angeschaut.
Ich kannte den Film zwar von früher, aber in der heutigen Zeit war´s irgendwie nochmals interessanter.
Ist eben alles dabei:
Verbreitung des Virus auf internationaler Ebene.
R-Wert Bestimmung
Quarantäne
Suche nach dem Impfstoff
Hamsterkäufe
"Privatleute" welche die Aussagen der Regierung bombadieren
..... usw

Allerdings war es in Contagion noch um einiges heftiger. Der R-Wert lag bei 4 wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe, die Sterberate lag bei 20%, und die Plünderungen gingen schlussendlich soweit das man in andere Häuser einbrach und auch mal den Haushälter tötete um an seine Lebensmittel/Medikamente zu kommen.

Ich glaube damals habe ich den Film als etwas übertrieben erachtet. Heute wissen wir, jap genau so würde das ablaufen.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du mußt eh warten. Vor dir sind erstmal 6 Milliarden Nicht-Weiße dran



Finde ich völlig okay.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du mußt eh warten. Vor dir sind erstmal 6 Milliarden Nicht-Weiße dran





Eher die Industrienationen  die  gut bezahlt  ,dann eventuell die rest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Finde ich völlig okay.


Medikamentenversuche bei den Armen, und wir warten, bis der Impfstoff sicher ist. 
So kennt man sie, unsere Rassisten  

(Entschuldigung, das Spiel des Worte im Mundeverdrehen musste ich jetzt einfach spielen)


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Eher die Industrienationen  die  gut bezahlt  ,dann eventuell die rest.



So sieht es aus:
Wettstreit um Corona-Medikament: Spahn besteht auf Remdesivir-Lieferung  | tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Medikamentenversuche bei den Armen, und wir warten, bis der Impfstoff sicher ist.
> So kennt man sie, unsere Rassisten
> 
> (Entschuldigung, das Spiel des Worte im Mundeverdrehen musste ich jetzt einfach spielen)



Ist halt ein positiver Nebeneffekt, es gibt ja keine einzige Entscheidung die nicht Vorteile und Nachteile hat. Und als weißer Mann bin ich schon ab Geburt ein systematischer Rassist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und als weißer Mann bin ich schon ab Geburt ein systematischer Rassist.



Wie kommst du da drauf??

Man kann auch einfach mit anderen normal umgehen, ohne auf Äußerlichkeiten zu achten.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf??
> 
> Man kann auch einfach mit anderen normal umgehen, ohne auf Äußerlichkeiten zu achten.



Schon durch den Geburtsort, die dadurch mögliche Ausbildung und den aktuellen Lebensstandard profitiere ich mindestens indirekt von der Ausbeutung farbiger Menschen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Tuberkulose : Die "Weisse Pest" kommt zurueck | MDR.DE


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schon durch den Geburtsort, die dadurch mögliche Ausbildung und den aktuellen Lebensstandard profitiere ich mindestens indirekt von der Ausbeutung farbiger Menschen.



Kein Mensch wird als Rassist geboren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schon durch den Geburtsort, die dadurch mögliche Ausbildung und den aktuellen Lebensstandard profitiere ich mindestens indirekt von der Ausbeutung farbiger Menschen.


Die meisten sind sich der stetigen Vorteile gar nicht bewusst. Alleine schon, dass Medikamente im Wesentlichen am Weißen Mann getestet werden bedingt, dass Frauen, Kinder, Alter und andere Kulturen Nachteile haben. Unsere Medikamente sind für den weißen Mann.  Da geht es, um zumindest etwas Bezug zum Thema zu behalten, schon los mit dem Rassismus. Keine Ahnung, ob man heute mit Blick auf den Weltmarkt etwas schlauer ist, aber vor eine paar Jahren noch war genau das übliche Problem. Gerade Ältere bekommen mit diesem Vorgehen massive Probleme, weil Nebenwirkungen viel schwerer sind, usw.

Zuallererst muss aber ein Impfstoff vorhanden sein, und wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt ist das mit einsträngigen RNS Viren, die keine "Sicherungskopie" in Formn eines Doppelstrangs haben, immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, Das ist wie die Daten auf einer Disk ohne Sicherungskopie.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Weißen-Hasser sollten auf die Errungenschaften der Europäer (bzw ihrer amerikanischen Auswanderer) verzichten.



Auch wenn es vergebene Liebesmühe ist, informiere Dich doch einfach mal wie die Kolonialisierung, die Sklaverei und die Industrialisierung mit unserem heutigen Lebensstandard zusammenhängen. Und man hasst auch niemanden, wenn man in der Lage ist zu zugeben, dass man in einer privilegierten Lebenssituation ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Mensch wird als Rassist geboren.



Natürlich, aber ich bin auch so ehrlich zu zugeben, dass mir die daraus erwachsenden Vorteile durchaus gefallen und ich bei weitem nicht genug tue um für Ausgleich zu sorgen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die meisten sind sich der stetigen Vorteile gar nicht bewusst. Alleine schon, dass Medikamente im Wesentlichen am Weißen Mann getestet werden bedingt, dass Frauen, Kinder, Alter und andere Kulturen Nachteile haben. Unsere Medikamente sind für den weißen Mann.  Da geht es, um zumindest etwas Bezug zum Thema zu behalten, schon los mit dem Rassismus. Keine Ahnung, ob man heute mit Blick auf den Weltmarkt etwas schlauer ist, aber vor eine paar Jahren noch war genau das übliche Problem. Gerade Ältere bekommen mit diesem Vorgehen massive Probleme, weil Nebenwirkungen viel schwerer sind, usw.
> 
> Zuallererst muss aber ein Impfstoff vorhanden sein, und wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt ist das mit einsträngigen RNS Viren, die keine "Sicherungskopie" in Formn eines Doppelstrangs haben, immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, Das ist wie die Daten auf einer Disk ohne Sicherungskopie.


Das übliche Feministen-Geschwätz. Sollen einfach Frauen einen Pharmakonzern gründen und selbst Medikamente entwickeln, statt ständig rumzuheulen. Wenn das dann signifikant besser ist, wird das auch gekauft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vergebene Liebesmühe ist...


Entweder versteht man es selber oder man will es nicht verstehen. Wer nutzt die Rohstoffe, wer verschmutzt andere Länder mit sienem Sondermüll, wer beutet aus und wer bekommt die Gewinne? Wir leben in Europa so dermaßen priviligiert, dass es kaum auszuhalten ist, Und dann lassen die reichsten der Reichen arme Menschen im Wasser ertrinken. So sind sie, unsere modernen Rassisten und sind sich danei keiner Schuld bewusst. Darum wird es auch so schwer, dass zu ändern. Als es noch offenen Kollonialismus gab, war es einfacher zu verstehen, heute haben die alten Kolonialstaaten einen Sitz im Sicherheitsrat.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das übliche Feministen-Geschwätz.


Ignoriere Du weiter die Realität und lebe in der kleinen Blase. Geschwätz ist dein Auswurf, aber egal, Du wirst folgendes eh nicht lesen , gescheige verstehen.

_"... Frauen, glaubten Wissenschaftler jahrhundertelang, seien biologisch  lediglich eine kleinere Ausgabe des Mannes mit einem  Reproduktionsapparat. Das menschliche Modell war das männliche. Das lag  nicht nur daran, dass die Gesellschaft insgesamt von Männern dominiert  war.  ..."_
Tagesspiegel

_"... "Der Herzinfarkt wird gerne als eindrückliches Beispiel genommen: Wenn  der Arzt oder die Ärztin den Unterschied der Symptome zwischen Mann und  Frau nicht beachtet, stirbt ein Mensch", sagt Vera Regitz-Zagrosek.  "Aber es gibt in allen Bereichen der Medizin Beispiele dafür, dass eine  geschlechterspezifische Behandlung wichtig wäre &#8211; und nicht der Standard  ist." ..."_
ZEIT ONLINE.

Es hat sich etwas getan, heute sind wir schlauer als früher. Aber nenn Du es Geschwätz, was längst in wissenschaftliches Wissen integriert wurde,

_"... Medikamente, die für Männer und Frauen bestimmt sind, werden auch mit  Männern und Frauen erprobt. Das verlangen die Zulassungsbehörden und das  deutsche Gesetz. Die Studienergebnisse für beide Geschlechter werden  verglichen und gehen auch in die frühe Nutzenbewertung ein, die jedes  neue Medikament in Deutschland durchlaufen muss. ..."_
Geschlechtsunterschiede in der Pharmaforschung | vfa


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2020)

Ob es mittelfristig ein Vorteil ist weiß und männlich zu sein wird sich noch zeigen.
Denn wenn es nach Quoten geht kann es ja sein, dass dein Geschlecht dich die Aufstiegschance kostet.
Bei der Bundeswehr werden bei gleicher Eignung, Leistung und Befähigung auch die Frauen eingestellt
und ob das auf ethische Minderheiten ausgeweitet wird ist zumindest vorstellbar.

Das ist diskriminierend, aber die Frage ist ob es trotzdem geeignet ist Ungleichheiten zu beseitigen ohne dabei zu 
großen Kollateralschaden zu verursachen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Entweder versteht man es selber oder man will es nicht verstehen. Wer nutzt die Rohstoffe, wer verschmutzt andere Länder mit sienem Sondermüll, wer beutet aus und wer bekommt die Gewinne? Wir leben in Europa so dermaßen priviligiert, dass es kaum auszuhalten ist, Und dann lassen die reichsten der Reichen arme Menschen im Wasser ertrinken. So sind sie, unsere modernen Rassisten und sind sich danei keiner Schuld bewusst. Darum wird es auch so schwer, dass zu ändern. Als es noch offenen Kollonialismus gab, war es einfacher zu verstehen, heute haben die alten Kolonialstaaten einen Sitz im Sicherheitsrat.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es andersrum anders gelaufen wäre.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob es mittelfristig ein Vorteil ist weiß und männlich zu sein wird sich noch zeigen.
> Denn wenn es nach Quoten geht kann es ja sein, dass dein Geschlecht dich die Aufstiegschance kostet.
> Bei der Bundeswehr werden bei gleicher Eignung, Leistung und Befähigung auch die Frauen eingestellt
> und ob das auf ethische Minderheiten ausgeweitet wird ist zumindest vorstellbar.



Und wo ist der Nachteil?  Wäre das männliche Geschlecht bei der Auswahl kein Vorteil, müssten ja schon entsprechend viele Frauen in den Positionen arbeiten. Man(n) wird nicht benachteiligt, wenn einem ein Vorteil genommen wird. Witzigerweise kenne ich einen Erzieher, der kürzlich wegen der Geschlechterquote befördert wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es andersrum anders gelaufen wäre.


Weil Dich jemand vielleicht schlagen könnte, rechtfertigt das also, diesen vorher profilaktisch zu erschießen. Aha, Du bist, wenn ich mich an das von Dir Abgesonderte richtig erinnere, Polizist? Würde passen .... Ist aber egal, das Forum bietet erträglichen Schutz, wenn man einen Haken richtig setzt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Nachteil?  Wäre das männliche Geschlecht bei der Auswahl kein Vorteil, müssten ja schon entsprechend viele Frauen in den Positionen arbeiten. Man(n) wird nicht benachteiligt, wenn einem ein Vorteil genommen wird. Witzigerweise kenne ich einen Erzieher, der kürzlich wegen der Geschlechterquote befördert wurde.


Ich sprach von der mittelfristigen Zukunft und nicht von der Gegenwart seahwak.
Oh doch ich werde als Mann benachteiligt, wenn die Frau befördert wird weil sie eine Frau ist. Darüber kann es keine Diskussion geben, das ist ein Fakt.
Die Frage ist ob diese Bevorteilung in der aktuellen Situation nicht doch richtig ist und darüber kann man diskutieren. Mein Kommentar war übrigens ohne Wertung, falls du da zu viel gelesen hast.

Wirklich fair ist nur das Los, also der Zufall.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Weil Dich jemand vielleicht schlagen könnte, rechtfertigt das also, diesen vorher profilaktisch zu erschießen. Aha, Du bist, wenn ich mich an das von Dir Abgesonderte richtig erinnere, Polizist? Würde passen .... Ist aber egal, das Forum bietet erträglichen Schutz, wenn man einen Haken richtig setzt.


Bist du Deutschlehrerin oder warum interpretierst du etwas in meinen Text das ich nicht geschrieben habe?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Schädel- und Schrumpfkopfsammlung des Häuptlings zeugt auch nicht gerade von überbordender Menschlichkeit.
> Und eine privilegierte Lebenssituation ist auch nichts Verwerfliches. Niemand hat uns Europäer verhätschelt, unser Lebensstandard ist das Ergebnis der Entwicklung unserer Zivilisation.


...und der jahrhundertelangen Ausbeutung fremder Länder und Kontinente.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

Der birdman hat wieder für Ablenkung  gesorgt .

Putin wird ihm  mit der neue Verfassung danken .

Back2topic


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2020)

OT



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem ganzen afrikanischen Kontinent fast keinen funktionierenden Staat im eigentlichen Sinne(...)



Wohl eher _nach unserer Definition_. Das zu bewerten steht aber weder Dir noch mir zu.



Don-71 schrieb:


> (...)weil die  Stammesgesellschaft bis jetzt nicht überwunden wurde, Stammes -  Famillien -Religions-Interessen stehen immer im Vordergrund und führen  zwangsläufig zu Korruption und Ausbeutung(...)



Das ist, freundlich formuliert, Bloedsinn. Da, wo die Indigenen in Ruhe gelassen wurden - ja, ich weiss; solche Orte sind rar - ist Ausbeutung meistens voellig unbekannt. Ausbeutung, Korruption und Krieg sind eher Errungenschaften, die von aussen dort hingebracht werden. Von netten Konzernen und Regierungen - und mit Billigung, mindestens aber unter Inkaufnahme der ach so aufgeklaerten Buerger. Von wem sind die Reifen an Deinem Auto - Firestone? Trinkst Du gerne Kakao oder traegst Hemden aus Baumwolle? Hast Du was auf die hohe Kante gelegt?

Schau Dir mal den afrikanischen Kontinent auf einer Landkarte an - Grenzen, viele davon wie mit dem Lineal gezogen. Komisch, oder?

Die Ausbeutung Afrikas ist so umfassend, durchdringend und fuer die Aufrechterhaltung unseres entgrenzten Lebenswandels alternativlos, dass sie von den meisten als normal hingenommen wird. Das ist schon schlimm genug - aber nun auch noch "selbst schuld!" zu rufen, ist geschmacklos. Wie Du schon sagtest: die Welt ist grau. Und ziemlich oft auch noch grausam. Wobei - _die Welt_ ist eigentlich nur ein großer Stein im Weltall. Das Problem sind die Menschen auf ihr.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Gut zu vergleichen ist das mit dem Medizin- und Pflegepersonal in  Deutschland, die schaffen es auch nicht, sich zu einer starken und damit  mächtigen Gewerkschaft zusammenzuschließen, genau das gleiche trifft  auf Afrika und seine einzelnen Länder zu, Abstammung von einem Stamm,  und persönliche Interessen stehen meistens immer im Vordergrund, das  wurde und wird halt bestraft.



Yeah. Wenn Du abends um 22 Uhr am Balkon stehst und die anderen klatschen, kannst Du dem medizinischen und Pflegepersonal ja zurufen, was fuer ein inzestuoeser Haufen von Egoisten sie doch alle sind.

Die Huerden fuer die Gruendung einer Gewerkschaft sind hoch; der Grad an Tarifbindung ist dagegen seit Jahren im freien Fall  und mittlerweile bei ~ 50% angekommen (ich bin gerade zu faul, die  genauen Zahlen zu recherchieren). Selbst wenn man also eine Gewerkschaft etabliert und einen Tarifabschluss erstreitet, fuehrt das eben gerade nicht zwingend zu Ponyhofverhaeltnissen in den Krankenhaeusern und Pflegeheimen. Und mit Blick auf die Unternehmensstruktur im Pflegebereich - Klein- und Kleinstbetriebe - halte ich jede Wette, dass Du die 50% da nicht mal ansatzweise erreichen wuerdest.

Fun Fact - ein Ganove wie Winterkorn vernichtet mit seinen "Abschalteinrichtungen" Milliarden an Boersenwerten, tritt vom Vorstandsposten zurueck ... und kassiert trotzdem bis ans Lebensende 3.100 Euro. Am Tag. Das ist mehr, als die meisten an ihrer Situation selbst schuldigen Heulsusen in der Pflege im Monat bekommen. Weisst Du, in welcher Gewerkschaft Herr Winterkorn ist? Genau. In gar keiner.

Wie waere es denn damit: wir nennen die Veranstaltung nicht nur _soziale_ Marktwirtschaft, wir praktizieren das auch so? Zum Beispiel koennte man die Hoehe des Arbeitgeberanteils an den Abgaben ja daran koppeln, ob der Tarifpartner ist oder nicht. Oder man koennte praezisieren, ab wann ein gezahlter Lohn sittenwidrig ist und fuer diesen Fall Sanktionen vorsehen, die auch spuerbar sind. Oder man unterwirft Abfindungsvereinbarungen mit "Leistungstraegern" wie Herrn Winterkorn einer Billigkeitspruefung. Allerdings winken dann keine tollen Beraterposten mehr, wenn man sein Mandat verliert.

Fun Fact 2.0 - als wir mit Wums aus der Krise gekonjunkturpaketet sind, da ist fuer die Pflegekraefte, denen man zuvor noch eine Praemie in Aussicht gestellt hat, was genau rausgesprungen? Wie jetzt, gar nichts?

Hattest Du Nachtschicht und bist gerade erst mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden?

/OT

EDIT: Typo gefixt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2020)

Don hat nicht vollkommen Unrecht.
In Afrika gibt es tatsächlich bemerkenswert wenige Hochkulturen in der Antike, einem Laien würde außer Ägypten wahrscheinlich nichts einfallen. Gehen wir etwas weiter kommen wir noch auf Nubien und ansonsten muss ich auch googlen,
weil alles weitere definitiv von Völkern aus dem Mittelmeerraum mehr als beeinflusst ist. Weiteres müsste man googeln.
Das ist in Asien und Amerika anders.

Man müsste das viel genauer untersuchen, selbst Schuld und alles Europas Schuld sind aber auch nicht die Antworten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man müsste das viel genauer untersuchen, selbst Schuld und alles Europas Schuld sind aber auch nicht die Antworten.



In vielen Bereichen aber schon. Wenn man sich anschaut, in welchen Verhältnissen manche Leute da leben (müssen), ist das definitiv ein Unterschied.
Hier hat man Industrie aufgebaut und profitiert heute davon, und zwar massiv was den Lebensstandard angeht.
Da ich die Menschen da nicht für weniger intelligent halte als in Europa oder Asien müsste da eigentlich auch was kommen, aber vielleicht wollen die das einfach nicht oder die Umstände lassen es nicht zu.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don hat nicht vollkommen Unrecht.
> In Afrika gibt es tatsächlich bemerkenswert wenige Hochkulturen in der Antike, einem Laien würde außer Ägypten wahrscheinlich nichts einfallen. Gehen wir etwas weiter kommen wir noch auf Nubien und ansonsten muss ich auch googlen,
> weil alles weitere definitiv von Völkern aus dem Mittelmeerraum mehr als beeinflusst ist. Weiteres müsste man googeln.
> Das ist in Asien und Amerika anders.



Was aber wohl eher einfach am geringen Interesse liegt. 
Malireich &#8211; Wikipedia
War ein afrikanischer König vor Kolumbus in Amerika? | Wahre Entdecker Amerikas #3 | Terra X | YouTube
Dazu gab es dort meistens nur mündliche Überlieferungen, so dass es an Informationen fehlt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2020)

DKK mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich, ich hab eindeutig Antike geschrieben, du postest was vom Mittelalter.
Außerdem alleine der Name Abubakari sagt schon, dass da ein erheblicher kultureller Einfluss aus einem anderen Teil der Welt gekommen ist und
es sich nicht unbedingt um Kultur handelt die aus Afrika selbst kommt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (2. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oh Mann wie fertig der ist.



Er hat doch vollkommen recht. Wenn sich sehr viele gleichzeitig infizieren, ist die Herdenimmunität schneller erreicht und Viren können sich nicht mehr entsprechend vermehren.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Er hat doch vollkommen recht. Wenn sich sehr viele gleichzeitig infizieren, ist die Herdenimmunität schneller erreicht und Viren können sich nicht mehr entsprechend vermehren.


Überlege mal wieviele sich dann noch infizieren müssten... und wieviele Tote das wären. Sowas ist total verantwortungslos und fahrlässig.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (2. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß wenn man bedenkt, dass 5% sterben, sind das in  den USA mal eben 12 Millionen Leute..



Wie kommst du denn auf 5%? In den USA liegt die Quote bei 4,6%.
Da die Dunkelziffer der Erkrankten um ein 10 faches höher liegt, bewegt man sich bei etwa 0,5% und da nur 12% an Corona sterben, 88% an anderen Erkrankungen, liegt die Quote etwa bei 0,1%.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

In den USA sterben die Leute wie die Fliegen. 
Es gibt zu wenig Betten für immer mehr Patienten, auch viele junge Leute, die beatmet werden müssen. 
Corona in den USA: Infektionen steigen im Rekordtempo an - ZDFheute





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> da nur 12% an Corona sterben, 88% an anderen Erkrankungen



Kannst du endlich aufhören hier FakeNews zu verbreiten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mahoy (2. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don hat nicht vollkommen Unrecht.
> In Afrika gibt es tatsächlich bemerkenswert wenige Hochkulturen in der Antike, einem Laien würde außer Ägypten wahrscheinlich nichts einfallen. Gehen wir etwas weiter kommen wir noch auf Nubien und ansonsten muss ich auch googlen,
> weil alles weitere definitiv von Völkern aus dem Mittelmeerraum mehr als beeinflusst ist. Weiteres müsste man googeln.
> Das ist in Asien und Amerika anders.



Allerdings ist das für die Problematik nicht relevant: Selbst wenn die meisten Regionen Afrikas noch von kleinen Stammesgruppen bewohnt wären, die entweder niederschwellig Ackerbau und Viehzucht betreiben oder Jäger und Sammler sind, sind das trotzdem _funktionale_ Strukturen.
Die afrikanischen Ureinwohner waren weder am Verhungern, nach dabei, sich selbst auszurotten. Alle heutigen Probleme sind tatsächlich die direkte Folge äußerer Einflussnahme - allerdings nicht nur durch Europäer.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Er hat doch vollkommen recht. Wenn sich sehr viele gleichzeitig infizieren, ist die Herdenimmunität schneller erreicht und Viren können sich nicht mehr entsprechend vermehren.



Wie nun schon mehrmals festgestellt, ist das mit der Herdenimmunität in Sachen COVID-19 eine unzuverlässige Angelegenheit. Es gibt keinerlei gesicherte Erkenntnisse, wie viele Infizierte nach überstandener Infektion für welchen Zeitraum immun sind.

Und selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, ist selbst unser vergleichsweise gut ausgestattetes (und entsprechend teures) Gesundheitssystem trotzdem nicht in der Lage, allzu viele gleichzeitige Infektionen zu behandeln. Selbst wenn nur ein paar Prozent kritische Verläufe zeigen, sind das auf Millionen Infizierte immer noch Hunderttausende Intensivfälle, die wir nicht gleichzeitig/überlappend behandeln können. Besonders exponiert wäre zudem kritisches Personal im Gesundheits- und Pflegebereich.

Und selbst wenn jemand den Zauberstab schwenkt und die fehlende Kapazitäten herbei hext, sind die sich zunehmend abzeichnenden permanenten Folge- und Spätschäden noch gar nicht absehbar. Was nützt es uns, wenn wir nahezu alle Leute lebend durchbekämen und diese gegen COVID-19 immun wären, aber davon trotzdem etliche Genesene chronische Erkrankungen der Atemwege, Diabetes und neurologische Schäden etc. davon tragen?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2020)

Sobald man einmal mit den Annehmlichkeiten eines, vielleicht auch nur scheinbar, besseren Lebens in Kontakt gekommen ist will man es auch.
Um die alte Gesellschaft zu erhalten hätte man diese Völker vollkommen isoliert lassen müssen. Selbst fairer Handel hätte zu einer Änderung der Gesellschaft geführt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (2. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Überlege mal wieviele sich dann noch infizieren müssten... und wieviele Tote das wären. Sowas ist total verantwortungslos und fahrlässig.



Ich gebe dir recht. In den USA ist es zu viel.
Aber ein Impfstoff wird das Problem auch nur teilweise lösen, demzufolge geht das so weiter bis der Großteil immun ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (2. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt zu wenig Betten für immer mehr Patienten, auch viele junge Leute, die beatmet werden müssen.



Wenn Betten nicht mehr ausreichend sind, benötigt es natürlich eine geringere Zahl an Neuinfektionen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst du endlich aufhören hier FakeNews zu verbreiten!!!!!!!!!!



Offizielle Angaben aus Italien, mein Freund!



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie nun schon mehrmals festgestellt, ist das mit der Herdenimmunität in Sachen COVID-19 eine unzuverlässige Angelegenheit.



Aber Impfungen sind bei Corona oder Grippeviren zuverlässig? Finde den Fehler.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ...sind das auf Millionen Infizierte immer noch Hunderttausende Intensivfälle



Und das ist der einzige Fall, wo ich hergehen muss und sage: Jetzt muss man was tun, weil man die Menschen ansonsten nicht behandeln kann. Aber solche Spitzen, gib es jedes mal wenn eine Grippewelle etwas heftiger ist.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was nützt es uns, wenn wir nahezu alle Leute lebend durchbekämen und diese gegen COVID-19 immun wären, aber davon trotzdem etliche Genesene chronische Erkrankungen der Atemwege, Diabetes und neurologische Schäden etc. davon tragen?



Ein paar werden es sicher sein, wie bisher auch mit Lungenentzündungen wie Pneumokokken oder anderen Erregern.
Aber auch das ist nichts neues, was denkst du wie viele Menschen jährlich an einer Lungenentzündung sterben?
Menschen werden geboren und sterben.

Ist das eigentlich eine Krankheit, dass User hier zur Bestimmung der Sterberate  die Zahl der Verstorbenen durch die Zahl der gemeldeten infizierten, anstatt durch die Infizierten berechnen?

Wenn ich die Testmenge deutlich erhöhe, dann steigen auch die Infektionszahlen.

In Deutschland einmal die Panik Kurve und die reale Kurve im Vergleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




statt Doppelpost.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (2. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> statt Doppelpost.



Wie Bitte? Dein Beitrag verschwand ja plötzlich. Aber sicher Fez!
Die alles entscheidende Frage, ob die Maßnahmen nötig waren, oder nicht, ist die Frage nach der Übersterblichkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Heinsberg Studie von Streeck, ermittelte eine Letalität von 0,36% und das in einem Hotspot.
Denkt mal darüber nach.

Wenn man sich heute die Grippeimpfung reinzieht, erkrankt man eher an Grippe als ohne Impfung.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

Beitrag bearbeiten -> statt Doppelpost. (nach mindestens dutzend doppelposts, muss doch langsam Eindämmern  fez2000?)  oder hast du Whatsapp chat Gruppen  Mentalität ?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sterbefallzahlen im April 2020 8 % ueber dem Durchschnitt der Vorjahre  -  Statistisches Bundesamt



Völlig korrekt, das gleiche zeigt die Grafik. Wo ist die Fake News?
In Grippesaisonen sind das schon mal 15 bis 30%, auf bestimmte Monate fixiert und da machst du wegen 8% einen Lockdown?
Was hast du geschnüffelt? Mathe-Legastheniker?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lockdown am 23.03 hat genau was beigetragen? Nichts.
Die Reproduktionszahl war schon davor auf unter 1.

Wann kam die Maskenpflicht? Ende April? Sinn?

Ich kann auch einen Straßen-Lockdown wegen Verkehrstoten in Deutschland machen.
Hier gibts doch paar die sowas wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer sich alles bei China entschuldigt.
> 
> Coronavirus schon im Maerz 2019 im Abwasser in Barcelona nachgewiesen | Euronews





DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wie lange das schon irgendwo in China oder anderswo rumkreiste.
> Das das Virus auf einem Wildtiermarkt/Zuchtfarm o.ä. übergesprungen ist, ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Ob nun in China oder irgendwo anderes in Südostasien.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Studie lesen, habe ich schon vor zwei Tagen gemacht, die ist noch nicht gegengeprüft.
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.13.20129627v1.full.pdf
> 
> siehe: Corona vielleicht schon seit Maerz 2019 in Barcelona | futurezone.at



Da warte ich auch lieber mal die Kontrolle durch ander Forscher ab. Gefunden haben sie nur zwei der gesuchten Marker und es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass im Frühjahr 2019 kein SARS-COV2 mit der heute beobachteten Infektivität unterwegs war.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, Kanada, Australien, Japan, Neuseeland, Südkorea... müssten halt auch alle mal die EIGENEN Einreisebestimmungen lockern.



Diese Forderung verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht: Wieso sollten Länder mit sehr niedrigen Infektionsquoten ihre Einreisebeschränkungen gegenüber Ländern mit höheren Infektionsquoten lockern? Wir machen unsere Grenzen auch nicht für US-Amerikaner auf, aus gutem Grund.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Amerika bleibt wohl noch lange dicht:
> 
> US-Experte Fauci warnt vor Explosion der Infizierten-Zahlen_19:35 Uhr_



Mexico sollte endlich die Errichtung von Trumps antiviralem Schutzwall einfordern 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und stell Dir vor, an diesen Themen wird gearbeitet.  Als ich den Führerschein machte, gab es noch 25.000 Tote nur in Deutschland, in der Ostzone dann auch noch welche. Und wie Du siehst, gibt es im Straßenverkehr temporären Lockdown, nennt sich Ampeln, es gibt eine Maskenpflicht, nennt sich Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, es gibt so etwas wie geschlossene Restaurants, nennt sich gesperrte Durchfahrt. Wir geben hunderte von Milliarden aus, für Sicherheitskarosserien, Gurte, Airbags, ABS, ESP, .... Das ist doch völlig überzogen, dass ist nur, damit uns Bill Gates Schnüffelsoftware in den Autos verbauen kann.



MOMENT! Die Schnüffelsoftware in den Autos kommt mehrheitlich von Google, teilweise von Apple. Deswegen muss Bill ja dringend Boden gut machen, weil er da neben den Smartphones schon den zweiten Trend zur selbst-Massenüberwachung verpasst hat.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gehe wieder in die Sandkiste spielen, so etwas wie du beleidigt meinen Intellekt und dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar!



2017/2018 lag die Grippewelle in mehreren Monaen etwa 30% über dem Durchschnitt der vier vorherigen Jahre und der Jahre danach.
Die Grippewelle endet meist im März, die ist nicht im April, wie Corona.
Oder ist der April ein Monat, in dem tote Menschen wichtiger sind, als während einer Grippesaison, wie März, Februar oder Januar?

Dieses Jahr ist trotz Corona ziemlich glimpflich verlaufen, gerade mal ~10 000 Tote, das ist doch ganz okay.
Wofür der Lockdown? Kannst du die Frage beantworten?

Wenn ich in Italien bei der normalen Grippewelle schon kaum mehr Intensivbetten frei habe, ja wohin können dann ein paar Coronaerkrankte? Die können in den Gängen liegen und wenn sie Pech haben daheim sterben.

In Deutschland ging es am Anfang der Krise nur darum, genügend Betten für die Erkrankten infizierten freizuhalten, das konnte man locker einhalten und man war zu keiner Zeit, schon vor dem Lockdown gefährdet. Worum geht es jetzt noch? Beantworte die Frage!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Schaffe würde niemanden als Satanische Pädophiler bezeichnen oder doch?



AMD-Fanboys ggf. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Können wir uns leider auch alle ein Stück weit bei Oliver Stone, _Akte X_, _Deus Ex_ und Co. bedanken.



Früher hieß es immer "würden Computerspiele die Entwicklung von Kindern beeinflussen, würden wir heute alle in dunkler Umgebung repetitive Musik hören und Pillen schlucken". Offensichtlich kann man das auch auf die "überall gibt es eine globale kriminelle Organisation"-Medien der 90er übertragen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß nichts obs hier schon gepostet wurde: Pfizer und Biontech: Ergebnisse zu Impfstoffkandidat "ermutigend" | GMX
> 
> Das klingt schon mal ganz gut. Nur müssen die Impfstoffe noch weiter getestet werden.



Das klingt auch nicht besser als bei den bisherigen Impfstofftests, die seit über einem Monat laufen. Überrascht auch nicht übermäßig, da das Funktionsprinzip simpel und überall das gleiche ist. Problem: Bislang wurde diese Funktionsweise nur daraufhin untersucht, ob sie Virusfragemente produziert, gegen die dann Antikörper entwickelt werden. Noch unbekannt ist, ob und falls ja wie lange dadurch das Infektionsrisiko gesenkt wird.

Bis es da keine guten Meldungen gibt, sind die zusätzlichen Impfstofftests nur in einer Hinsicht positiv: Sie steigern die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mindestens ein Mittel ohne problematische Nebenwirkungen fertig wird.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas vom Thema ab, aber ich habe mir gestern den Film "Contagion" angeschaut.
> Ich kannte den Film zwar von früher, aber in der heutigen Zeit war´s irgendwie nochmals interessanter.
> Ist eben alles dabei:
> Verbreitung des Virus auf internationaler Ebene.
> ...



R=4 hat Corona ohne Maßnahmen durchaus geschafft und ganz ohne medizinische Versorgung (worauf anhaltendes R=4 hinaus laufen würde) wären auch 20% Letalität im Bereich des möglichen. Allerdings kann man aus sowas eigentlich kein Endzeitszenario aufbauen - bei R=4 und 5 Tagen von Infektion und zu Infektivität dauert es 35 Tage von 4000 Infektionen (was so die Größenordnung ist, bei der Deutschland aufgewacht ist und mit Hamsterkäufen begonnen hat) bis 67 Millionen Infektionen und damit Herdenimmunität erreicht sind. Solange würden die Vorräte weitestgehend reichen, zumal der Verbrauch ja recht schnell um 20% sinkt.




seahawk schrieb:


> Schon durch den Geburtsort, die dadurch mögliche Ausbildung und den aktuellen Lebensstandard profitiere ich mindestens indirekt von der Ausbeutung farbiger Menschen.



Das ist aber nicht das gleiche wie Rassismus. Rassismus ist Diskriminierung aus rassistischen Motiven, die heutige Ausbeutung 80% der Welt durch Europa und Nordamerika, von der du profitierst, basiert aber auf der wirtschaftlichen Vormachtstellung. Das ist zwar im großen und ganzen genauso unangenehm für die betroffenen, aber es stecken ganz andere Motive und Mechanismen dahinter, was nicht nur eine abstrakter, sondern auch ein für z.B. Gegenmaßnahmen wichtiger Unterschied ist.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Völlig korrekt, das gleiche zeigt die Grafik. Wo ist die Fake News?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würde mal sagen: Die Fake News steckt sehr eindrucksvoll mitten in deinem Post, getarnt als billiger Screenshot anstelle einer seriösen Quellenangabe. Den offiziellen Zahlen zu Folge liegt der Peak nämlich auf dem 19.3.:
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-02-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
(Seite 9 oben)

Und wenn ich die Wahl habe, ob ich dem RKI glaube, oder einem manipulierten Youtube-Beitrag aus der "Gates will an meinen Aluhut"-Fraktion, dann muss ich nicht lange nachdenken...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal sagen: Die Fake News steckt sehr eindrucksvoll mitten in deinem Post, getarnt als billiger Screenshot anstelle einer seriösen Quellenangabe. Den offiziellen Zahlen zu Folge liegt der Peak nämlich auf dem 19.3.



Die Anzahl neuer Fälle oder gar kummuliert ist etwas grundsätzlich anderes als die Reproduktionszahl.
Ist die Reproduktionszahl <1, gehen die Infektionen nach und nach zurück.
Interessant für uns in Deutschland war ob ausreichend genug Intensivbetten zur Verfügung stehen und ob man einen exponentiellen Anstieg abfangen muss.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die Wahl habe, ob ich dem RKI glaube, oder einem manipulierten Youtube-Beitrag aus der "Gates will an meinen Aluhut"-Fraktion, dann muss ich nicht lange nachdenken...



Das sind die Zahlen des RKI du Leuchte.
Nicht mal das hast du erkannt, obwohl du das PDF offen hattest. 

https://edoc.rki.de/bitstream/handle/176904/6650/17_2020_2.Artikel.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:

Quellenangaben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kqVL7KR-Qyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2020)

Kritik an Krankenhaeusern in Russland | DW Nachrichten | DW | 29.06.2020



Brasilien und Corona - Eine "kleine Grippe" mit verheerenden Auswirkungen
Coronavirus wuetet in Brasilien | DW Nachrichten | DW | 28.06.2020


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir dann bitte mal erklären durch wen oder was z.B. der Genozid zwischen Hutus und Tutsis von AUSSEN nach Ruanda getragen wurde, wenn ich schon in der Schule und auch später gelernt habe, dass diese Rivalität schon VOR der Kolonialisierung bestand?



Ich bin gerade etwas unentschlossen, ob ich mir eher um die historische Kompetenz bzw. die Gesinnung deiner ehemaligen Lehrer oder um dein Erinnerungsvermögen Sorgen machen muss, Don ... Exakt das Gegenteil ist der Fall:

"Die Tutsi sind eine in den ostafrikanischen Staaten Ruanda und Burundi sowie im östlichen Grenzgebiet der Demokratischen Republik Kongo lebende soziale Gruppe (Kaste), die infolge kolonialer Machtpolitik als Volksgruppe bzw. Stamm missverstanden wird. [...]
In vorkolonialer Zeit gab es in Ruanda und Burundi ein Nebeneinander der sozialen Gruppen der Tutsi, Hutu und Twa, wobei umstritten bleibt, inwieweit es sich bei letzteren um ethnische Twa handelt. Die Unterscheidung zwischen Hutu und Tutsi wurde von den Kolonialmächten Deutschland und nach 1918 Großbritannien und Belgien verfestigt. Kriterium für die Aufteilung der Ruander war bei der 1934/35 vorgenommenen Volkszählung beispielsweise der Umfang des Rinderbesitzes: Hierbei war Tutsi, wer mehr als zehn Rinder besaß, und die anderen waren Hutu." (Tutsi &#8211; Wikipedia)

Etwas komplexer, aber eben auch detaillierter:
Das Erbe des Kolonialismus &#8211; oder: warum es in Afrika keine Nationen gibt | zeitgeschichte | online

Wenn du magst, schaue ich am Wochenende mal nach, ob ich meine Leselisten aus dem damaligen Studium und der späteren Nahost-Qualifizierung noch irgendwo habe, da gab es auch sehr interessante Lektüre zu diesem Thema.



> Für mich ist es ein Fakt und da können hier noch so viele ständig Rassismus, Ausbeutung und Kolonialherrschaft schreien, dass ein Großteil der afrikanische Eliten, darunter viele Stammeseliten, seit 50-70 Jahren "ihr Land" und somit auch einen Großteil der vor Ort lebenden Bevölkerung, alleine zu ihrem persönlichen Vorteil, an Konzerne zur Ausbeutung verkaufen!



Da ist auch korrekt, verkennt allerdings den wesentlichen Umstand, dass diese Eliten unter den Mündungen europäischer Kanonen und Gewehre künstlich geschaffen wurden, *damit* man einen entgegenkommenden Geschäftspartner hat, mit dessen Hilfe man Menschen-, Land- und Rohstoffraub den Anstrich von Legitimität geben konnte - und bis heute kann. Bei der halben Erklärung aufzuhören ist auch eine Art Revisionismus.

Sicherlich gab es auch in vorkolonialer Zeit Konflikte auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent; da war auch nicht alles Friede, Freude und Baghrir. Aber durch die Schaffung künstlicher ethnischer Unterschiede, künstlicher Stammesgebiete und künstlicher Grenzen wurde das um ein Vielfaches verschärft.
_Volksgruppen_ gerieten in vorkolonialer Zeit praktisch gar nicht aneinander, weil gar kein Bewusstsein dafür herrschte und sich die Bevölkerung weitflächig verteilte. Sowohl friedliche als auch kriegerische Zusammentreffen fanden zumeist auf Ebene kleiner Gemeinschaften statt. Da trafen dann schlimmstenfalls ein paar Dutzend Männer wehrfähigen Alters aufeinander, es gab ein, zwei und vielleicht mal eine Handvoll Tote und die Unterlegenen zogen sich zurück. Es war ja genug unbeanspruchter und diffus umrissener Siedlungsraum vorhanden, bevor Kolonialmächte die Sahnestücke beanspruchten und nicht nur Grenzen schufen, sondern auch Zäune zogen.

In vorkolonialen afrikanischen Großreichen, und die gab es durchaus, sah es anders aus. Dort wurden durchaus Kriege geführt, bei denen jede Seite etliche tausend Soldaten in die Schlacht führte. Aber diese Konflikte waren selten - so selten, dass sich beispielsweise etliche Pharaonen bis an ihr Lebensende im Schlachtruhm ihrer Großväter sonnten und das kein Zeitgenosse ungewöhnlich fand. Mit dem quasi permanenten Konflikt, der heute zwischen etlichen künstlichen Ethnien in ebenso künstlichen Nationalstaaten herrscht, ist das nicht vergleichbar.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber Impfungen sind bei Corona oder Grippeviren zuverlässig? Finde den Fehler.



Erstens habe ich nirgends nicht behauptet, das Impfungen zuverlässig seien. Aber sie sind eine - mit den üblichen Schwankungen - in der Summe wirksame Maßnahme. Oder möchtest du abstreiten, dass bereits etliche Krankheiten, die trotz regelmäßiger Durchseuchung immer wieder auftraten, durch systematische Impfung effektiv ausgerottet wurden?

Zweitens ist eine Impfung der ganz klar mildere und gleichzeitig effektivere Weg zum Aufbau flächiger Immunisierung als die tatsächliche Ansteckung mit einer Krankheit kaum steuerbarer Ausbreitung, ungewissen Ausgangs und nicht absehbarer Folge- und Langzeitschäden.

Drittens haben wir in diesem Fall keine Impfung und müssen daher Zeit schinden. Durchseuchung? - Gerne, aber bitte nicht alle auf einmal. Wir sind hier in Deutschland, da herrscht Ordnung und man stellt sich hinten an! 
Und wenn auch in deutschen Großstädten Kühllaster in zweiter Reihe parken würden, regen sich die Leute wieder auf, dass man nirgends durchkommt. 



> Ein paar werden es sicher sein, wie bisher auch mit Lungenentzündungen wie Pneumokokken oder anderen Erregern.
> Aber auch das ist nichts neues, was denkst du wie viele Menschen jährlich an einer Lungenentzündung sterben?



Das ist wieder einmal eine klassische Nebelkerze.
Die Ursachen einer Pneumonie sind vielfältig. Einige sind heilbar, andere behandelbar - und manche vermeidbar. Wenn du Schimmel in der Hütte hast, lässt du das ja sicher auch nicht auf sich beruhen, weil beispielsweise jährlich nur eine Handvoll Leute an Aspergillus-Lungenentzündung sterben.

Gesund leben, Sport treiben und eine fatalistische Grundeinstellung pflegen kannst du selbstverständlich trotzdem.



> Menschen werden geboren und sterben.



Und einige Menschen lernen dazwischen etwas dazu, andere hingegen nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Offizielle Angaben aus Italien, mein Freund!



Dann bringe gefälligst Quellen statt Fakenews.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wofür der Lockdown? Kannst du die Frage beantworten?



Damit es keine neuen Infektionen gibt. 
Bist du genauso dämlich wie cryon?



Coronavirus in US-Bundesstaaten: Quarantaene und Maskenpflicht zum 4. Juli | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqVL7KR-Qyk&amp;t=2407s[/video]


Ein Experte für das Thema Wurzelchakra redet über Corona und wie er angeblich den Hype darüber zerstört. Ja ne, ist klar.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Experte für das Thema Wurzelchakra redet über Corona und wie er angeblich den Hype darüber zerstört. Ja ne, ist klar.



Ich finde Experten gut, die zur jeder Sachlage eine Expertenmeinung vertreten können.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. Juli 2020)

Wie erwartet ist heute Nacht die 11 Millionen Fälle - Grenze erreicht worden 
bzw. inzwischen um fast 50.000 übertroffen. 24-48 Stunden früher als bisher (~7Tage).

Jetzt waren es nur noch 5  1/2 Tage. 
Das Virus ist jetzt auf "großer Fahrt". Die Todesrate liegt z.Z. weiterhin bei 5000(+) pro Tag.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn sich viele nicht an die Regeln halten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn sich viele nicht an die Regeln halten.



Die ärmsten der Armen können das nicht. Schon mal gesehen, wie man in Entwickländern wie Indien, Brasilien oder den USA am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende lebt und wohnt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die ärmsten der armen könnn das nicht. Schon mal gesehen, wie man in Entwickländern wie Indien, Brasilien oder den USA am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende lebt und wohnt?



Die leben sowieso im Dreck, die sind dauerhaft von Viren und Bakterien umgeben.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die leben sowieso im Dreck, die sind dauerhaft von Viren und Bakterien umgeben.



Die sind aber dem Immunsystem bekannt. 
Das Corona-Virus ist neu.

Dazu greift das eben besonderes Leute mit Vorerkrankungen an.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die leben sowieso im Dreck, die sind dauerhaft von Viren und Bakterien umgeben.



Und du lebst in einem sterilen Raum?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und du lebst in einem sterilen Raum?


Nein, aber neben mir ist kein Bach voll mit Fäkalien und ich benutze ein normales Wasserklosett, was die meisten Leute in den Slams leider nicht haben und daher einfach irgendwo hingekackt wird, ohne dass das kontrolliert abtransportiert wird.
Sauberes Wasser ist dort auch oftmals Mangelware.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kritik an Krankenhaeusern in Russland | DW Nachrichten | DW | 29.06.2020
> 
> Brasilien und Corona - Eine "kleine Grippe" mit verheerenden Auswirkungen
> Coronavirus wuetet in Brasilien | DW Nachrichten | DW | 28.06.2020



Heute stellt man als Todesursache "Corona" fest, ungeachtet der anderen Erkrankungen. Bei den Grippetoten schrieb man Herzversagen in den Totenschein hinein, das hat zur Folge, dass wahrscheinlich nur ein Drittel der Coronainfizierten an "Corona" sterben, in Italien waren es sogar nur 12%.

Angst, nicht mehr mehr zum Arzt gehen können, die Maßnahmen an sich, führen insgesamt gesehen wahrscheinlich zu mehr Toten an einem Tag oder in einer Woche als Corona verursacht.

Viele Tote gibt es nur, weil man misst und genau hinsieht, die Übersterblichkeit ist in den meisten Ländern nicht über den Grippewerten aus den Vorjahren, hier mal Schweden, welche nur einen Semi-Lockdown gemacht haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Winter sind dieses Jahr weniger Menschen gestorben als im Durchschnitt der letzten Jahre.
Es gibt immer einen Gewissen Anteil an Viren die in den menschlichen Organismen überleben und unter bestimmtem Vorraussetzungen kommt es mal zu schwereren Verläufen und mal zu milderen.
Nun gibt es einen neuen Corona-Stamm wogegen die Killerzellen keine so guten Mittel haben, wie gegen die bekannten Viren und dann kommt es zu einem Anstieg.

Und weil du Russland sagt.

In Russland sind bei 667000 gemeldeten Infektionen, gerade mal 9000 Menschen gestorben, Dunkelziffer der infizierten, sicher höher. Somit ergibt sich eine Fallsterblichkeit von 1,35%, ohne! die Menschen die mit Corona sterben zu zählen, noch die Dunkelziffer der wirklich Infizierten zu kennen.

Was glaubst du bei wievielen schwachen Menschen, mit schlechtem Immunsystem Viren verschiedenster Coleur mittels einem PCR Test gemessen werden können?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich nirgends nicht behauptet, das Impfungen zuverlässig seien.



Aber so hört sich das doch an, du bist doch auch davon überzeugt, dass ein Grippeimpfstoff was bringt. Die ganze Welt geiert nach einem Impfstoff gegen Corona und das obwohl man weiß, dass ein solcher Impfstoff in den meisten Fällen gar nichts bringen wird.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber sie sind eine - mit den üblichen Schwankungen - in der Summe wirksame Maßnahme.



Für die Menschen die eine Impfung benötigen, also die Risikogruppen ist eine Grippeimpfung in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht wirksamer, eher sogar schädlich, weswegen ich als Heilpraktiker und auch viele Ärzte davon abraten.
Sinnvoll ist es hier achtsamer zu sein und eine Grippe durch ausreichend warme Kleidung über den Winter und Sport bei ausreichend warmen Temperaturen, zu vermeiden und das Immunsystem zu stärken.
Das ist der beste Schutz und da die Menschen nun zu Hause hocken, nicht mehr zum Arzt gehen, gibt es neben dem Faktor Corona noch eine zusätzliche Übersterblichkeit durch diese Maßnahmen.

Weniger Erkrankungen werden erkannt, die Leute sterben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder möchtest du abstreiten, dass bereits etliche Krankheiten, die trotz regelmäßiger Durchseuchung immer wieder auftraten, durch systematische Impfung effektiv ausgerottet wurden?



Im Gegenteil, es gibt eine ganze Palette an Erregern, Bakterien/Viren, wo es absolut sinnvoll und erforderlich ist, zu impfen.
Coronaviren, Grippeviren gehören da nicht dazu. Oder gibt es SARS oder MERS Impfungen, die was taugen?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zweitens ist eine Impfung der ganz klar mildere und gleichzeitig effektivere Weg zum Aufbau flächiger Immunisierung als die tatsächliche Ansteckung mit einer Krankheit kaum steuerbarer Ausbreitung, ungewissen Ausgangs und nicht absehbarer Folge- und Langzeitschäden.



Nein, bei Coronaviren oder Grippeviren ist das beste sich anzustecken, ne Rotznase haben und im ersten Kindergartenjahr einfach 6, 7 oder 10 mal krank zu sein, dafür bist du es das nächste Jahr oder Jahre dann nicht mehr.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Drittens haben wir in diesem Fall keine Impfung und müssen daher Zeit schinden...



Ne, das Ziel ist es jeden behandeln zu können. Mit nur 7000 Infektionen in ganz Deutschland und 318 die momentan behandelt werden ist das x-fach gewährleistet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Durchseuchung? - Gerne, aber bitte nicht alle auf einmal. Wir sind hier in Deutschland, da herrscht Ordnung und man stellt sich hinten an!



Bei der Grippe 2017/2018 hat man im Nachhinein erst festgestellt wie schlimm das war und mangels Grippe auf Totenscheinen, war man wohl gezwungen einen Zahl zu schätzen und dann kam man auf 25000 Tote.
Die Übersterblichkeit ging kurzzeitig um fast 50% nach oben, hat nur keinen interessiert.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gesund leben, Sport treiben und eine fatalistische Grundeinstellung pflegen kannst du selbstverständlich trotzdem.



Gewisse Dinge sind einfach nun mal unausweichlich.
Das Problem ist, jetzt sieht man hin und sagt: Ahh schaut euch das an, das ist schlimm.
Blickt man weniger selektiv darauf, oder hätten die Menschen in China das neue Virus nicht isolieren können, und wäre die Welle im Winter gekommen, hätte sich keine Sau dafür interessiert.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und einige Menschen lernen dazwischen etwas dazu, andere hingegen nicht.



Du lernst sicher nichts mehr.

Nimm die Zahlen von Euromommo, hier kannst du dir die Übersterblichkeit ansehen.

Graphs and maps &#8212; EUROMOMO

Zur schlimmsten Zeit der Corona-Krise, also Peak sind 25% mehr Menschen an einem Tag gestorben als zum Peak der Grippewelle 2017/2018 und das inkl. Lockdown und dem verschieben von anderen Behandlungen und deutlich weniger Arztbesuchen.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Experte für das Thema Wurzelchakra redet über Corona und wie er angeblich den Hype darüber zerstört. Ja ne, ist klar.



Machst du keinen chakra Yoga.?   



------


Trickst Russland bei der Corona-Statistik?


Corona in den USA: Wieder Rekordzahl - Trump spricht von guter Nachricht | Politik

Favelas: Alleingelassen mit COVID-19


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> ich als Heilpraktiker


Das erklärt so einiges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Juli 2020)

Im Radio 1Live oder WDR2 wurde auf die neuesten Zahlen der Südlichen US  Staaten eingegangen. Vor allem da wo durch die Lockerungen die Strände proppenvoll waren und das junge Partyvolk sorglos feierte.

Es muss diesmal hauptsächlich junge Leute 20-25 Jahren erwischt haben die auch sehr schwere Verläufe haben. Ein Arzt sagte sie wissen teilweise nicht wie sie diese jungen Leute behandeln sollen.

Soviel zum Thema Eventszene öffnen. 

Ist die schwere des Corvid-19 Verlaufs vielleicht doch abhängig von der Menge Viren die man bei Ansteckung abbekommt?
Scheint ja fast so, vorher waren schwere Verläufe bei den "jungen" doch angeblich so selten. 
"Virenbefall" wenig ? oft leichter Verlauf und Immunsystem reagiert angemessen
Virenbefall hoch, und Immunsystem schießt weit über das Ziel hinaus und schwächt den Körper durch die Immunabwehr.



Edit: ein Link der durch die Stichworte Kalifornien, Florida, Corona, junge Leute rausgesucht wurde:

Die Party-Jugend ist das Corona-Problem der USA &#8211;  B.Z. Berlin

Coronavirus in Florida: "Wir werden nichts schliessen" - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Experte für das Thema Wurzelchakra redet über Corona und wie er angeblich den Hype darüber zerstört. Ja ne, ist klar.



Vielmehr wäre eine Widerlegung seiner Thesen interessant, als einen Angriff auf die Personalie.
Vor einem studierten Hintergrund ist das das eigentliche Mittel der Wahl. Viele Menschen glauben auch an einen Gott oder ein Leben nach dem Tod, obwohl es nicht den geringsten Hinweis darauf gibt.


Poulton schrieb:


> Das erklärt so einiges.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du Arzt? Oder was befähigt dich, dich ohne Argumente über andere zu stellen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Lasst das doch Leute, das hat doch keinen Zweck, ist nur verschwendete Lebenszeit!



Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort im Bezug auf die Notwendigkeit eines Lockdowns wegen einer 8%-en Übersterblichkeit in Deutschland, verglichen mit den teilweisen bis zu 40% in einer heftigen Grippesaison.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte mich ja schon seit Wochen zurück, dem Blutdruck geht es dadurch besser und da wo nur Blase und Vakuum herrscht, kann man auch mit Argumenten nicht überzeugen.



Beleidigungen sind die Argumente jener, die über keine Argumente verfügen.

Jean-Jacques Rousseau.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich als Heilpraktiker
> ...



Man könnte auch sagen, zu blöd fürs Medizinstudium, aber trotzdem Leute mit irgendwelchem scheiß behandeln wollen. 
Wird Zeit, dass das endlich gesetzlich reglementiert wird. 
In Österreich ist das ganz verboten.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, zu blöd fürs Medizinstudium, aber trotzdem Leute mit irgendwelchem scheiß behandeln wollen.



Schalt mal nen Gang runter. Deine Überheblichkeit ist langsam nicht mehr zu ertragen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, zu blöd fürs Medizinstudium, aber trotzdem Leute mit irgendwelchem scheiß behandeln wollen.



Als Heilpraktiker und als Arzt in Russland behandle und behandelte ich ausschließlich mittels anerkannter schulmedizinischer Verfahren. 
 In Deutschland Phytotherapie, Aromatherapie , Autogenes Training, Chiropraktik, zudem bin ich  ausgebildeter Physiotherapeut.
Mein Facharztabschluss in RU wurde 1994 in Deutschland nicht anerkannt.

Ich habe von dir noch nicht viel gehaltvolles zum Thema gelesen, nur dass die Corona-Kritiker dumm sind.
Mehr wurde bisher nicht gesagt.

Die Maßnahmen waren in Deutschland zigfach überhöht und sinnfrei.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Folgeschaeden von Covid-19: Die graesslichen Narben der Corona-Pandemie

Bin mal auf die Langzeitfolgen(Forschung/Berichte) nach 1 Jahr gespannt


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Maßnahmen waren in Deutschland zigfach überhöht und sinnfrei.



Das ist falsch. Ohne Maßnahmen hätten wir hier Todesfälle wie in Italien, Frankreich oder Spanien.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe von dir noch nicht viel gehaltvolles zum Thema gelesen, nur dass die Corona-Kritiker dumm sind.



Wenn man hundertmal das gleicher erklärt, und es dann immer noch nicht verstanden wird, bleibt kein anderer Schluss übrig. 
Immerhin sind wir mittlerweile bei fast 10k Beiträgen, da sollte auch der letzte endlich kapiert haben, wie gefährlich Corona ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Langzeitfolgen(Forschung/Berichte) nach 1 Jahr gespannt



Das gibt es bei allen Infektionen mit Bakterien oder Viren, nichts ist da spannend.
Ich verstehe nicht, was die Teilnehmer dieses Forums hören wollen.
Bei Tönnies sind 1500 Mitarbeiter infiziert und nur 5 sind wirklich erkrankt und in Behandlung, man muss unterscheiden zwischen infiziert und erkrankt und genau das wird nicht gemacht.

Vielleicht stirbt von diesen Mitarbeitern einer oder zwei, vielleicht auch niemand, wahrscheinlich sogar niemand.
Und davor habt ihr Angst?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Ohne Maßnahmen hätten wir hier Todesfälle wie in Italien, Frankreich oder Spanien.



Nein, die Reproduktionzahl war schon während, nicht einmal ein Drittel der Maßnahmen begonnen haben, bei unter 1! und das bedeutet in relativ kurzer Zeit den Tot eines jeden Virus und dann verändert er sich durch Kopierfehler und es kommt ein neuartiger etwas verändertes Genom, später egal ob Impfung oder nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man hundertmal das gleicher erklärt, und es dann immer noch nicht verstanden wird, bleibt kein anderer Schluss übrig.



Was gibt es zu erklären? Worüber möchtest du reden?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Immerhin sind wir mittlerweile bei fast 10k Beiträgen, da sollte auch der letzte endlich kapiert haben, wie gefährlich Corona ist.



Die Anzahl der Beiträge zeigt dir wie gefährlich Covid-19 ist? Nein, die Übersterblichkeit in den verschiedenen Ländern zeigt dir wie gefährlich es ist, es ist in Europa recht ungefährlich mit einer Sterblichkeitrate in Heinsberg von 0,36% und das obere Kante.

Euromommo zeigt Peakzahlen von 25% mehr Übersterblichkeit als die Grippe 2017/2018 verursacht hat und dort sind sogar mehr Menschen gestorben, weil diese Saison länger anhielt.

Coronaviren enden meistens in D im April, Mai und da gehen die Zahlen auch sehr rasch runter.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei Tönnies sind 1500 Mitarbeiter infiziert und nur 5 sind wirklich erkrankt und in Behandlung, man muss unterscheiden zwischen infiziert und erkrankt und genau das wird nicht gemacht.
> 
> Vielleicht stirbt von diesen Mitarbeitern einer oder zwei, vielleicht auch niemand, wahrscheinlich sogar niemand.



Dann schau dir mal den Altersschnitt an. Bei Tönnies waren vor allem junge Arbeiter betroffen.

Und die Gammelfleischbude soll jetzt wohl ganz dicht bleiben. Ist sowohl wegen der Hygiene und dem Tierwohl auch richtig.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die ärmsten der armen könnn das nicht. Schon mal gesehen, wie man in Entwickländern wie Indien, Brasilien oder den USA am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende lebt und wohnt?


Die USA könnten schon viel mehr im Gegensatz zu den anderen Ländern in deiner Auflistung.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lasst das doch Leute, das hat doch keinen Zweck, ist nur verschwendete Lebenszeit!
> Ich halte mich ja schon seit Wochen zurück, dem Blutdruck geht es dadurch besser und da wo nur Blase und Vakuum herrscht, kann man auch mit Argumenten nicht überzeugen.



Jemand der seinen  mitusern im Forum als satanischer  pädophiler  beleidigt , brauchst du keinen Beachtung schenken.


----------



## Kelemvor (4. Juli 2020)

@ignoriertes Mitglied 1023: Nein, ich habe Angst das zu viele Susi-Sorglos wie dich gibt die dafür sorgen das wir Zustände wie in den USA bekommen und einen aus meiner Familie wegen ihrer Dummheit infizieren.

Ja das sage ich eindeutig:  Wer jetzt noch Corona kleinredet ist definitiv dumm.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Heute wurden nach den Zahlen von JHU und auch denen vom RKI die 9000 Toten in Deutschland überschritten.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nein, die Reproduktionzahl war schon während, nicht einmal ein Drittel der Maßnahmen begonnen haben, bei unter 1!



Wie viele Maßnahmen gemacht wurden ist doch egal. Es waren am Anfang die entscheidenden Maßnahmen, wie das Verbot von Großveranstaltungen.



> Was gibt es zu erklären?



Es wurde schon hundertmal erklärt, wie gefährlich das Virus ist.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Beiträge zeigt dir wie gefährlich Covid-19 ist? Nein, die Übersterblichkeit in den verschiedenen Ländern zeigt dir wie gefährlich es ist, es ist in Europa recht ungefährlich mit einer Sterblichkeitrate in Heinsberg von 0,36% und das obere Kante.
> 
> Euromommo zeigt Peakzahlen von 25% mehr Übersterblichkeit als die Grippe 2017/2018 verursacht hat und dort sind sogar mehr Menschen gestorben, weil diese Saison länger anhielt.
> 
> Coronaviren enden meistens in D im April, Mai und da gehen die Zahlen auch sehr rasch runter.



Die Übersterblichkeit ist deutlich höher. in 4 Wochen waren es alleine 100.000 Tote. UEbersterblichkeit: 100.000 Tote mehr innerhalb von vier Wochen | tagesschau.de
Dazu hängen die Statistiken Monate hinterher.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/corona-uebersterblichkeit-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem hätte es ohne Schutzmaßnahmen mutmaßlich noch weit mehr Opfer gegeben. So kommt die French School of Public Health in einer Studie zu dem Schluss, dass in Frankreich ein einmonatiger Lockdown bis zu 60.000 Todesfälle verhindert hat - und dass ohne diese Maßnahmen bis zum 20. April mehr als 100.000 Betten auf der Intensivstation benötigt worden wären.


Corona-Lockdown koennte 3,1 Millionen Todesfaelle in EU verhindert haben - Gesundheit - SZ.de
Studien zu Corona-Massnahmen: Lockdown verhinderte wohl allein in Europa mehr als drei Millionen Todesfaelle - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Und das die Übersterblichkeit auch in Deutschland viel höher ist, hatte Lesch schon vor zwei Monaten gezeigt. 
Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal den Altersschnitt an.



Ich kann zu dem Alter der Mitarbeiter nichts aussagekräftiges finden.
Aber wenn ich raten würde dann sind sicher nicht alle jung.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Tönnies waren vor allem junge Arbeiter betroffen.



Woher kommt diese Information?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jemand der seinen mitusern im Forum als satanischer pädophiler beleidigt , brauchst du keinen Beachtung schenken.



Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Das ist eine Lüge. Satanismus kam da gar nicht vor. Zurückgenommen habe ich es auch, denn mit Beleidigungen kommt man meistens nicht weiter.

Warum können Leute wie du nicht bei dem Thema bleiben?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Weil kein älterer Arbeiter sich diese Arbeitsbedingungen antun würde. Die Leute dort sind zum größten Teil zwischen 20 und 40, also viel zu jung zum sterben. 
Also noch was, was sie mit den Schweinen gemeinsam haben, außer den schlechten Wohnbedingungen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Das ist eine Lüge. Satanismus kam da gar nicht vor. Zurückgenommen habe ich es auch, denn mit Beleidigungen kommt man meistens nicht weiter.
> 
> Warum können Leute wie du nicht bei dem Thema bleiben?



Laber net , das hast du nämlich , und die waren auch nicht Thema bezogen. 
2 Beiträge hast du übersehen;

Ein Mod hat die sogar gelöscht,.

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...im-vergleich-zum-vorjahr-23.html#post10374765



Aber Verdrängung und Tatsache verdrehen ist ja auch ein Tugend.  Diese Heuchler.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer diese Beweise immer noch ignoriert, wird nie überzeugt werden, stattdessen bekommen wir Statisken aus Putins Russland zu hören, um sich selber zu schützen, muss man einfach irgendwann abschalten, sonst verzweifelt man daran, wie wenig Hirn, Gott manchmal regnen lässt!



Es geht um Bewertung der Infektionszahlen, der Fallsterblichkeit spezifisch für Deutschland oder vielleicht in Europa.
Wir leben ja nicht in den Italien genau Bergamo, dort waren Betten für Grippekranke schon belegt  und Coronakranke konnten nicht mehr aufgenommen werden.

Und das ist traurig und muss vermieden werden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin es mittlerweile einfach Leid, mich ständig mit Idioten auseinanderzusetzen...



Du setzt dich inhaltlich nicht auseinander und fängst stattdessen an zu beleidigen.
Warum müssen Deutschland die Menschen 8 Wochen lang einen Lockdown machen, obwohl die Reproduktionszahl schon vor den großen Maßnahmen auf unter 1 gesunken ist.

Dazu schweigst du.

Wir hatten in Deutschland nie ein Problem mit zu wenig Intensivbetten wie Spanien oder Italien.
In diesen Ländern gibt es jedes Jahr zur Grippesaison ein Problem mit Intensivbetten, jedes.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Warum müssen Deutschland die Menschen 8 Wochen lang einen Lockdown machen, obwohl die Reproduktionszahl schon vor den großen Maßnahmen auf unter 1 gesunken ist.



Weil das falsch ist. 
Außerdem: Einen Lockdown oder echte Ausgangssperre gab es in Deutschland nie. 
Wie hatte es mal einer von seinem Großvater zitiert: "Eine Ausgangssperre ist, wenn die Leute die rausgehen erschossen werden".
Hätte man es mal gemacht, dann wären die Spinner jetzt zumindest deutlich dezimiert. 

Dazu kann die Reproduktionszahl jederzeit wieder anstiegen, wenn die Leute die Regeln nicht einhalten.
 Zuhause bleiben und Abstand halten ist auch nun wirklich nichts schweres.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wir hatten in Deutschland nie ein Problem mit zu wenig Intensivbetten wie Spanien oder Italien.



Eben weil wir rechtzeitig reagiert haben. 

Das wurde aber eben schon tausendmal erklärt. 

Als die Logik und Intelligenz verteilt wurde, schienst du noch in Siberien gesteckt zu haben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil kein älterer Arbeiter sich diese Arbeitsbedingungen antun würde.



Das ist reine Spekulation, die Heinsbergstudie sagt 0,36%, das ist nicht wesentlich tödlicher als die Grippe.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das ist reine Spekulation, die Heinsbergstudie sagt 0,36%, das ist nicht wesentlich tödlicher als die Grippe.



Und? Gegen Grippe kann man sich Impfen lassen. 

Dazu hat Corona viele Nebenwirkungen, selbst wenn man es überlebt.
Frontal21: Das unberechenbare Virus - Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek



			
				https://www.zdf.de/politik/frontal-21/langzeitfolgen-bei-corona-patienten-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen steht fest, dass COVID-19 keine reine Lungenkrankheit ist. Vielmehr handelt es sich bei dem neuartigen SARS-CoV-2-Erreger um ein Multiorgan-Virus.
> 
> So konnten Wissenschaftler das Coronavirus auch in anderen Organen und Organsystemen nachweisen wie etwa im Gehirn. Neben eher harmlosen Symptomen wie Fieber, Halsschmerzen oder Husten tritt bei vielen COVID-19-Patienten im Verlauf der Erkrankung auffallend häufig ein weiteres Merkmal auf: Viele Betroffene verlieren über Tage ihren Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn. Andere wiederum, die mittlerweile als geheilt gelten, berichten auch von anhaltenden Kopfschmerzen, Gedächtnislücken oder vom Verlust kognitiver Fähigkeiten. Sie können nicht mehr richtig schreiben oder rechnen, haben Schwierigkeiten beim Autofahren oder bei simplen Alltagstätigkeiten wie das Bedienen einer Kaffeemaschine.




Außerdem ist die Heinsbergstudie unzureichend, da zu wenig Tote dabei waren. Ein Altersheim mehr und die Todeszahl hätten sich verzehnfacht.
Für eine gute Statistik, kann man einfach mal die Weltweiten Zahlen nehmen: Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
*Bestätigte Infektionen: 10.976.026; Aktuell Infizierte: 4.645.316; Tote: **523.562*

=> Sterbequote liegt bei ~5%


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Selbst wenn Deutschlands Lockdown zu hart war, war er dennoch richtig, da wir nicht wussten was man sich maximal erlauben kann und wir gar nicht die Infrastruktur hatten das aufzufangen was kommen könnte.

Diese Pandemie ist ein Waldbrand.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Deutschlands Lockdown zu hart war, war er dennoch richtig, da wir nicht wussten was man sich maximal erlauben kann und wir gar nicht die Infrastruktur hatten das aufzufangen was kommen könnte.



Zu hart war da gar nichts. Wir hatten wie gesagt auch keinen richtigen Lockdown. 

Ansonsten: "Ist der Lockdown zu hart, bist du zu weich".


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil das falsch ist.



Die Zahlen des RKI zeigen etwas anderes, darauf gehst du nicht ein.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Einen Lockdown oder echte Ausgangssperre gab es in Deutschland nie.



Das Verbot von Großveranstaltungen und einfache Hygienemaßnahmen haben die Reproduktionszahl schon vor dem 23.03 auf unter 1 gesenkt, die weiteren Maßnahmen haben dann nichts mehr bewirkt.
Die Zahlen hängen zudem ca 1 Woche zu der real verlaufenden Epidemie nach, ergo haben auch Schulschließungen kaum einen Effekt gehabt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zuhause bleiben...ist auch nun wirklich nichts schweres.



Das bringt nichts.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eben weil wir rechtzeitig reagiert haben.
> Das wurde aber eben schon tausendmal erklärt.



Gegen das Verbot von Großveranstaltungen gibt es aus epidemiologischer Sicht absolut nichts einzuwenden.
Das sind richtige Maßnahmen, weitere sind abgesehen von Hygienemaßnahmen und Abstand halten nicht notwendig und schränken die Freiheitsrechte der Bürger unnötig ein.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Als die Logik und Intelligenz verteilt wurde, schienst du noch in Siberien gesteckt zu haben.



Zahlen lügen nicht, auch wenn du sie nicht verstehen kannst.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen des RKI zeigen etwas anderes, darauf gehst du nicht ein.





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Zahlen lügen nicht


 Welche Zahlen denn?! Bisher kam nur Schwachsinn von dir, aber keine seriösen Quellen.

Ansonsten, erwarte ich, dass du jetzt die Zahlen auf den Tisch packst und zu jeder einzelnen entsprechende Quellen lieferst. 

Am besten liest du aber einfach den Thread von Anfang an, dann bist du beschäftigt, lernst was und wir haben erstmal Ruhe!




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das bringt nichts.



Was erzählst du da wieder für einen Müll?
Warum sollte es nichts bringen?

Wenn man zu Hause bleibt, kann man sich nicht bei Fremden anstecken und auch selbst niemanden anstecken. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das Verbot von Großveranstaltungen und einfache Hygienemaßnahmen haben die Reproduktionszahl schon vor dem 23.03 auf unter 1 gesenkt, die weiteren Maßnahmen haben dann nichts mehr bewirkt.
> Die Zahlen hängen zudem ca 1 Woche zu der real verlaufenden Epidemie nach, ergo haben auch Schulschließungen kaum einen Effekt gehabt.



Ja und? Deshalb dürfen die Schulen doch auch wieder öffnen.
Die Hochschulen sind aber immer noch zu.

Die Zahlen hängen eher 2-3 Wochen hinterher, da man  Verbreitungen erst in der 2. bis 3. Infektionsgenerationen feststellt. Die Inkubationszeit ist mit 1-2 Wochen einfach sehr lang.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zu hart war da gar nichts. Wir hatten wie gesagt auch keinen richtigen Lockdown.


Es ist im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch richtig oder bist du so genau und sagst jedem der das Wort Ampel in den Mund nimmt, dass das eine Lichtzeichenanlage ist?

Es war im nachhinein nicht notwendig, aber es war richtig so zu handeln.
Genau so wie wenn bei deinen Nachbarn was auf dem Herd brennt, die Feuerwehr wird dich evakuieren auch wenn es am Ende nicht mehr war als ein verbranntes Essen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Ich habe nie bezweifelt, dass die Kontaktsperren falsch waren.
Man hätte die sogar noch länger machen müssen.

Und es wird Zeit, das endlich Bußgelder bei Verstößen gegen die Maskenplicht kommen. 
Kann nicht sein, dass jemand im Zug ohne Fahrkarte 60€ zahlen muss, ohne jemanden zu gefährden und der der keine Maske trägt muss keine Strafe zahlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl neuer Fälle oder gar kummuliert ist etwas grundsätzlich anderes als die Reproduktionszahl.



Sie wird aber aus der Zahl neuer Fälle abgeleitet. Eine aktuelle Grafik für den R-Wert selbst konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, daher der Peak der absoluten Neuinfektionszahlen.



> Das sind die Zahlen des RKI du Leuchte.
> Nicht mal das hast du erkannt, obwohl du das PDF offen hattest.
> 
> https://edoc.rki.de/bitstream/handle/176904/6650/17_2020_2.Artikel.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y



Wo du gerade beim "Leuchten" bist, könntest du vielleicht auch einmal das PDF öffnen, auf das ich verlinkt habe. Dann würde dir auffallen, dass das a) nicht die Grafik enthält, auf die du dich beziehst und b) um die Grafiken herum allgemein keine Hinweise auf die Quelle sind, die man in dem minimalisten-Ausschnitt, den du gepostest hast, erkennen könnte. Dafür hat mein Link den kleinen Vorteil, dass er nicht zwei Monate (ver)alt(et) ist.

Ein R von unter 1 hatten wir jedenfalls erstmals am 20.3. (22.3. wenn man das schwankungsärmere 7-Tage-Mittel nimmt) und von unter 0,9 (sodass man von einem spürbaren Rückgang sprechen kann) erst seit dem 5.4.. Also sogar erst nach den ersten Konaktverboten und deutlich nach dem Lockdown vom 16.3.. Da lagen wir noch bei 1,7, obwohl viele Leute im Zuge der Berichterstattung bereits freiwillig mit Social Distancing begonnen hatten (ich war da zum Beispiel schon längst im Home Office.) und der Verbot von Großveranstaltungen vom 8.3. (sowie das nicht-politische Ende von Großveranstaltungen nach Ende von Karneval & Co...) bereits einen ordentlichen Bremsklotz ins Infektionsgeschehen geworfen hatte.

https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...Nowcasting_Zahlen.xlsx?__blob=publicationFile




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die ärmsten der armen könnn das nicht. Schon mal gesehen, wie man in Entwickländern wie Indien, Brasilien oder den USA am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende lebt und wohnt?



USA ist in der Liste ein Bisschen fehl am Platze, da die Jobs der Ärmsten dort viel mit Dienstleistungen für den Rest zu haben und somit noch vergleichsweise gut geschützt sind, da letztere Angst haben. Besser reinpassen würde der Rest Südamerikas und vor allem weite Teile Afrikas.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Heute stellt man als Todesursache "Corona" fest, ungeachtet der anderen Erkrankungen.



Quelle?



> Angst, nicht mehr mehr zum Arzt gehen können, die Maßnahmen an sich, führen insgesamt gesehen wahrscheinlich zu mehr Toten an einem Tag oder in einer Woche als Corona verursacht.



Und wieviel Tote haben die Maßnahmen so ganz nebenbei im Straßenverkehr, bei Arbeitsunfällen und Sport eingespart?
In Zeiten, in denen jeder sich jeder wegen dem kleinsten Huster intensivstationwürdig sieht, sind mangelnde Arztbesuche sicherlich kein übermäßig großes Problem gewesen und wieder erwarten habe ich bislang auch nicht von einer signifikanten Steigerung tödlicher Unfälle oder Streitigkeiten in Kurzarbeiter-Haushalten gehört. (Auch wenn die nicht-Schließung der Baumärkte sicherlich zu vielen verzichtbaren Verletzungen geführt hat.)



> Für die Menschen die eine Impfung benötigen, also die Risikogruppen ist eine Grippeimpfung in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht wirksamer, eher sogar schädlich, weswegen ich als Heilpraktiker und auch viele Ärzte davon abraten.
> Sinnvoll ist es hier achtsamer zu sein und eine Grippe durch ausreichend warme Kleidung über den Winter und Sport bei ausreichend warmen Temperaturen, zu vermeiden und das Immunsystem zu stärken.



"Grippe durch Wärme vermeiden"? Really?? 
Wenn das Stand der Ärzteausbildung in Russland ist, dann wird letztere wohl zu Recht nicht anerkannt, auch wenn ich den deutschen Bürokratismus hinsichtlich nützlicher Qualifikationen sonst nicht abkann.



> Bei der Grippe 2017/2018 hat man im Nachhinein erst festgestellt wie schlimm das war und mangels Grippe auf Totenscheinen, war man wohl gezwungen einen Zahl zu schätzen und dann kam man auf 25000 Tote.
> Die Übersterblichkeit ging kurzzeitig um fast 50% nach oben, hat nur keinen interessiert.



Die Gesamtzahlen werden immer nachträglich geschätzt, geht ja auch nicht anders. Die absoluten direkten Zahlen der 2017er/2018er Grippesaison liegen bei nicht einmal 1.700 Toten. Das hat Corona in einer einzige Woche geschafft.
Wie die geschätzten 25000 Gesamttote 50% Übersterblichkeit bezogen auf normalerweise eine knappe Million ausmachen können, musst du mir aber noch einmal erklären. Als ich mich das letzte mal mit Prozentrechnung auseinandergesetzt habe (also vor weniger als einer Stunde) war das noch 2,5%.




Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ist die schwere des Corvid-19 Verlaufs vielleicht doch abhängig von der Menge Viren die man bei Ansteckung abbekommt?



Das wird seit längerem berichtet, ja, auch wenn es am Menschen natürlich nicht praktisch untersuchbar ist. Spekulation meinerseits wäre, dass der Körper durchaus noch eine Chance hat, wenn er eine Infektion der oberen Atemwege rechtzeitig bemerkt, aber mit einer stärkeren Virenlast von außen steigt sowohl das Ausmaß der initialen Infektion als auch die Gefahr, dass Aerosole durch den Nasenfilter gelangen und die Lunge direkt infiziert wird.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort im Bezug auf die Notwendigkeit eines Lockdowns wegen einer 8%-en Übersterblichkeit in Deutschland, verglichen mit den teilweisen bis zu 40% in einer heftigen Grippesaison.



Eben waren es 50%, jetzt immerhin nur noch 40%, aber weiterhin entsprechen die Toten des Grippe-Jahrgangs 2017/2018 (und eine heftigere Saison hatten wir lange nicht) nur einer Übersterblichkeit von 2,5% und Corona hat !trotz Maßnahmen! bereits knapp 40% diese Niveaus erreicht, aber noch gut eine dreimal so lange Laufzeit vor sich, ehe das Jahr voll ist. Selbst wenn man die Grippe auf das Winterhalbjahr runterbricht, war die Übersterblichkeit !ohne Maßnahmen! geringer, als die von Corona im bisherigen Durchschnitt !mit Maßnahmen!. Aber das sind retrospektive Betrachtungen, während du nach einem Lockdown als vorbeugende Maßnahme fragst. Da geht es nicht nur um die Notwendigkeit, sondern auch um die Sinnhaftigkeit. Die ist bei einem fein in der Bevölkerung verteilten Grippevirus nahe null. Wenn es schon überall ist, gewinnt man durch Einschränkung von Bewegungen keine Zeit. Corona trat in Hotspots auf, als die massivsten Maßnahmen beschlossen wurden.



> Beleidigungen sind die Argumente jener, die über keine Argumente verfügen.
> 
> Jean-Jacques Rousseau.


4 der letzten 10:


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Mathe-Legastheniker?





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> du Leuchte





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Du lernst sicher nichts mehr.





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe von dir noch nicht viel gehaltvolles zum Thema gelesen


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quelle?



Nach Quellen zu fragen, mach bei ihm keinen Sinn. Er hat bisher noch keine geliefert. 
Zu der Aussage hatte ich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und es wird Zeit, das endlich Bußgelder bei Verstößen gegen die Maskenplicht kommen.
> Kann nicht sein, dass jemand im Zug ohne Fahrkarte 60€ zahlen muss, ohne jemanden zu gefährden und der der keine Maske trägt muss keine Strafe zahlen.


In beiden Fällen kann man dich aus dem Zug werfen bzw entfernen lassen


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen kann man dich aus dem Zug werfen bzw entfernen lassen



Hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Im Gegensatz zur DB sind unsere Zugbegleiter sehr freundlich und Kulant.

Bloß eine Frau die irgendeine Störung hatte und ausgetickt ist, musste mal den Zug verlassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen kann man dich aus dem Zug werfen bzw entfernen lassen



Ich fahr viel Bus und Bahn...und die haben gar keinen rausgeschmießen, nur die sich  wie einen Arsch verhalten.(also beim schwarzfahren/ohne Ticket )


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und? Gegen Grippe kann man sich Impfen lassen.



Hat die letzten 3 Jahre nichts gebracht und sogar zu schwereren Verläufen der Risikogruppen geführt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu hat Corona viele Nebenwirkungen, selbst wenn man es überlebt.



Ein Multi-Organvirus, ja das ist üblich. Viren und Bakterien befallen zahlreiche Organe.
Das ist nicht Covid 19 spezifisch.



DKK007 schrieb:


> die Heinsbergstudie unzureichend, da zu wenig Tote dabei waren. Ein Altersheim mehr und die Todeszahl hätten sich verzehnfacht.



Wahnhafte Quacksalberei.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Für eine gute Statistik, kann man einfach mal die Weltweiten Zahlen nehmen: Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
> *Bestätigte Infektionen: 10.976.026; Aktuell Infizierte: 4.645.316; Tote: **523.562*
> 
> => Sterbequote liegt bei ~5%



 Die Entdeckungsrate in Deutschland liegt etwa bei 10 bis 15%.
Kein Mensch mit leichten Ekältungsymptomen rennt heute zum Arzt. Die Dunkelziffer ist dementsprechend hoch.

Um alle zu entdecken, müssten alle getestet werden, dann gibt es aber folgendes Problem.
Nehmen wir eine Sensitivität von 100% an und eine Spezifität von 97%, dann sind 3% der getesteten Falsch-Positiv, das können aber auch mehr sein, je nachdem wie gut der Test,Testbedingungen oder Laborbedingungen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich fahr viel Bus und Bahn...und die haben gar keinen rausgeschmießen, nur die sich  wie einen Arsch verhalten.(also beim schwarzfahren/ohne Ticket )


Hast du gesehen wie die jemanden aufgefordert haben die Maske aufzuziehen und es keine Konsequenzen gab als sie es nicht getan haben?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ein Multi-Organvirus, ja das ist üblich. Viren und Bakterien befallen zahlreiche Organe.
> Das ist nicht Covid 19 spezifisch.



Ja und? 
Gegen Ebola, Pest o.ä. würde genauso vorgegangen werden. Die stehen sogar explizit im Infektionsschutzgesetz drin.

Ansonsten bringe endlich konkrete Beispiele, anstatt deines üblichen Schwachsinns. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hat die letzten 3 Jahre nichts gebracht und sogar zu schwereren Verläufen der Risikogruppen geführt.



Weil erst letztes Jahr der 4-Fach Impfstoff verteilt wurde. 
Und wie du siehst, gab es dieses Jahr fast keine Grippetoten. Zahlen des RKI : Grippewelle vorbei - 411 Tote registriert | tagesschau.de
Also deutlich viel weniger als bei Corona.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir eine Sensitivität von 100% an und eine Spezifität von 97%, dann sind 3% der getesteten Falsch-Positiv, das können aber auch mehr sein, je nachdem wie gut der Test,Testbedingungen oder Laborbedingungen sind.



Das ist falsch. Es gibt keine Falsch-Positive Ergebnisse beim PCR-Test. Es kann nur Falsch-Negative geben, wenn zu zeitig getestet wird.



			
				http://web.archive.org/web/20200415055634/https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/ratgeber/wie-zuverlaessig-ist-der-coronatest-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test ist nach Erfahrung beider Testzentren hochspezifisch, ein *falsch-positives Testergebnis gibt es nicht*, aber falsch-negative sind möglich.
> 
> In seinem NDR-Podcast "Corona-Update" erklärt Virologe Christian Drosten das Vorkommen von falsch-negativen Ergebnissen so: "Die PCR im Rachenabstrich ist nur in der ersten Woche zuverlässig positiv, dann verschwindet bei einigen Patienten im Hals das Virus." Bei Patienten, bei denen die Lungenentzündung schon einsetze und das Virus im Rachen nicht mehr zu finden sei, könne die Krankheit jedoch auch mit einem CT-Bild der Lunge entdeckt werden. Nehme ein Arzt außerdem eine Probe aus der Lunge oder der Luftröhre, sei das Virus dort zu finden.
> 
> Entwarnung trotz Infektion heißt das. Das kann passieren, wenn zu früh getestet wird. "Während der Inkubationszeit vermehrt sich das Virus unter der Nachweiszeit. Deshalb arbeitet man mit Quarantäne", erläutert Dalpke. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das aber auch, so Liebert : "Wenn der Test negativ ausfällt und der Verdacht weiter besteht, dann sollte innerhalb der nächsten zwei Tage ein weiterer Test stattfinden."


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du gesehen wie die jemanden aufgefordert haben die Maske aufzuziehen und es keine Konsequenzen gab als sie es nicht getan haben?



Guck doch was  im Klammern steht  (...).und war auf darauf bezogen :

In beiden Fällen kann man dich aus dem Zug werfen bzw entfernen lassen


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Ich hab gelesen was in den Klammern steht, aber was willst du jetzt aussagen?
Du hast bisher nur gesehen, dass Leute aus der Bahn geworfen wurden die kein Ticket haben. Schön.
Andererseits hast du nicht gesagt ob du überhaupt Situationen zwischen Kontrolleuren und Fahrgästen gesehen hast die einen Rauswurf rechtfertigen würden.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Keine Ahnung was du nun willst , du hast auf 2 verschiedene Situationen eine  gemeinsame Bemerkung gemacht. 

Wer sich weigert auszuweisen, und   laut verbal beleidigt und dabei andere Fahrgäste belästigt. 

hab schon  4 mal erlebt das am nächsten Bahnhof die Polizei schon gewartet haben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht welchen Kontext deine Antwort zur Maskenpflicht hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...methoden-und-massnahmen-967.html#post10375250

Dann weiß ich auch nicht welchen Kontext deine Bemerkung : ein  Fahrgast ohne Ticket müsste einen Bus oder Bahn verlassen wie jemand ohne Maske. , 

beim  ersterem  ist nicht immer der Fall, es könnte sein muss aber nicht, man lässt derjenige schon weiterfahren.

Wollte ich nur  etwas richtigstellen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Zahlen denn?! Bisher kam nur Schwachsinn von dir, aber keine seriösen Quellen.



https://edoc.rki.de/bitstream/handle/176904/6650/17_2020_2.Artikel.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte, nochmal. Die Werte haben eine zeitlichen Verzug von 3 bis 5 Tagen.
Schulschließungen und Home Office, sowie Social Distancing in dem Ausmaß ist völlig überzogen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten, erwarte ich, dass du jetzt die Zahlen auf den Tisch packst und zu jeder einzelnen entsprechende Quellen lieferst.



 Das habe ich doch gemacht, aber du liest sie nicht.
Tote zu zählen die das Coronavirus in sich tragen, aber gar nicht daran gestorben sind, verstößt gegen ein Grundgebot der Infektiologie.

Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?



> On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,&#8221; he says.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Am besten liest du aber einfach den Thread von Anfang an, dann bist du beschäftigt, lernst was und wir haben erstmal Ruhe!



Das sagst du einem 52 jährigen ausgebildeten Arzt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nichts bringen?



 In einem 4 Personenhaushalt mit einer infizierten Person war das Infektionsrisiko laut Heinsbergstudie von Streeck in der Gemeinde Gangelt genauso hoch, als sich im öffentlichem Raum anzustecken. Deshalb bringt das nichts und genau das gleiche zeigt die Reproduktionszahl des RKI, passt also zueinander.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man zu Hause bleibt, kann man sich nicht bei Fremden anstecken und auch selbst niemanden anstecken.



Dann halte doch einen kleinen Sicherheitsabstand ein und schon reicht die Virenmenge nicht mehr aus, um sich zu infizieren.
Meide Saunen und Orte mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja und? Deshalb dürfen die Schulen doch auch wieder öffnen.



Möchtest du Schulen und Universitäten bei der nächsten Corona oder Grippewelle also jedes mal schließen?
Das ist doch die Konsequenz aus diesem Wahn.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Inkubationszeit ist mit 1-2 Wochen einfach sehr lang.



Die liegt in der Regel bei 3 bis 5 Tagen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Laber net , das hast du nämlich , und die waren auch nicht Thema bezogen.



Habe ich nicht, lüge doch nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo du gerade beim "Leuchten" bist, könntest du vielleicht auch einmal das PDF öffnen, auf das ich verlinkt habe.



Ja, du hast das falsche PDF verlinkt, ich das richtige.
Du kannst dir die Reproduktionszahl aber auch aus den Werten deiner Folien des RKI errechnen und dir bei dem Design der Folie denken, dass hier keine Fälschung vorliegt.
Falsche Folie verlinkt, Quellen nicht gesichtet und Verschwörungskeule geschwungen, ein voller Nicht-Erfolg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein R von unter 1 hatten wir jedenfalls erstmals am 20.3....



Schon am 16.03, da die Inkubationszeit eine knappe Woche beträgt, das ist vor den Schulschließungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also sogar erst nach den ersten Konaktverboten und deutlich nach dem Lockdown vom 16.3.. Da lagen wir noch bei 1,7...



Das ist nicht das was die Zahlen des RKI zeigen und somit eine Erfindung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...obwohl viele Leute im Zuge der Berichterstattung bereits freiwillig mit Social Distancing begonnen hatten..



Reine Spekulation.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieviel Tote haben die Maßnahmen so ganz nebenbei im Straßenverkehr, bei Arbeitsunfällen und Sport eingespart?



Nicht viel, die meisten Menschen sterben an Krankheiten und nicht an Arbeitsunfällen, im Straßenverkehr oder bei sportlicher Betätigung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Zeiten, in denen jeder sich jeder wegen dem kleinsten Huster intensivstationwürdig sieht, sind mangelnde Arztbesuche sicherlich kein übermäßig großes Problem gewesen...



Deshalb ist die Lebenserwartung in Ländern mit einem schlechten Gesundheitssystem ja so hoch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Grippe durch Wärme vermeiden"? Really??



Dass Grippe und grippale Infekte durch nasskaltes Wetter begünstigt werden, muss man dir hoffentlich nicht erklären.
Aber okay, du bist auch kein Arzt, da kannst du das natürlich nicht wissen, obwohl es in jedem Schmierblatt steht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das Stand der Ärzteausbildung in Russland ist, dann wird letztere wohl zu Recht nicht anerkannt, auch wenn ich den deutschen Bürokratismus hinsichtlich nützlicher Qualifikationen sonst nicht abkann.



Da bietet es sich natürlich an mich persönlich anzugreifen, wenn sonst keine Argumente oder Qualifikationen vorliegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gesamtzahlen werden immer nachträglich geschätzt, geht ja auch nicht anders.



Seit Covid-19 geht das schon anders, denn Menschen mit Atemwegsinfektionen  werden auf Covid-19 getestet und werden dann als Todesursache ungeachtet der wirkliche Todesursache in die Statistik aufgenommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die absoluten direkten Zahlen der 2017er/2018er Grippesaison liegen bei nicht einmal 1.700 Toten.



Man hat anhand der Übersterblichkeit Schätzungen vorgenommen, weil man keinen halbwegs flächendeckenden PCR Test für Grippeviren eingesetzt hatte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie die geschätzten 25000 Gesamttote 50% Übersterblichkeit bezogen auf normalerweise eine knappe Million ausmachen können, musst du mir aber noch einmal erklären.



Auf einen Monat gerechnet, wie die 8% Übersterblichkeit im April aufgrund Covid 19.
Rechne es selbst aus, habe ich im Beitrag #9614 schon gezeigt.
Ich wusste nicht, dass jeden Monat in Deutschland eine Million Menschen in D sterben.
Klingt einleuchtend.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als ich mich das letzte mal mit Prozentrechnung auseinandergesetzt habe (also vor weniger als einer Stunde) war das noch 2,5%.



Prozentrechnung ist dein Ding, das hat man schon gemerkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 4 der letzten 10:



Also bisher hat mich fast jeder inkl. dir hier persönlich heftig beleidigt und angegangen, da wirkt dein Verweis auf kleine Retourkutschen schon ein wenig wie Verzweiflung.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> [
> 
> Habe ich nicht, lüge doch nicht.



User A schreibt über deine  getätigte Anmassungen  

"Jetzt auch noch angebliche Pädophile und Satanisten "

(Zitierst und  dein Antwort darauf)
"Wahrscheinlich bist selber einer.." 

----
Lass mal stecken.


Du machst  solche ergüsse und sollst ein arzt sein ? Dann  ist eher  DJkuhpisse parteimitglied bei der Linken und ich bin scharf auf pflegeimmobilien Rendite.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> User A schreibt über deine  getätigte Anmassungen



Mir ist klar, dass es es unangenehm ist, wenn Menschen fundiert anderer Meinung sind und Weltbilder eingerissen werden.
Aber dein Gequake hat nun überhaupt keinen Bezug zum Thema, somit bitte ich dich diese billigen Versuche der Diskreditierung einzustellen.

Du kannst mich ja gerne widerlegen und mich davon überzeugen, dass wir in Deutschland ein schlimmes Corona-Problem haben, was diese Maßnahmen gerechtfertigt hätte.
Die Zahlen des RKI zeigen leider etwas ganz anderes und zwar, dass die Maßnahmen x-fach überzogen waren und der epidemiologischen Verlauf um ein vielfaches günstiger ist als zunächst vermutet.

Bei jeder stärkeren Grippewelle muss man sich in Zukunft wohl die Frage eines Lockdowns stellen.

Wie alte Berichte plötzlich in ganz neuem Licht erscheinen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6HGzt2LuocY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Lass mal die heuchelrei , was hätte dann deine Pädophile und Satanisten mit der Thema "Rundfunkbeitrag Erhöhung" zutun "?  Rüg dich erstmal dir selbst. 


Wie es um deinem Wirrbilder  steht sahen wir genüge in andere Threads , mir wurde beigebracht das man zu seinem Taten und gesagten steht und es nicht leugnet, auch wenn es negativ ist.

Hab dir schon paar mal gefragt, machst du Satire? 
Wie Ephraim kishon wirst du mit solche Nummern nicht. 

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-mit-erster-stellungnahme-8.html#post10369733


------------ 
Ok Thema 


Wie hoch ist der  Personalschlüssel in deutschen Krankenhäusern als Vergleich mit  andere Industrienationen ,also um wieviele Patienten  kümmert sich eine  deutsche Krankenschwester ? wie sah die Situationen für diese Personal vor corona aus ?

Was wären  die Maßnahmen gewesen um diese wenige und endlichen  "ressource" medizinisches Personal nicht zur überlasten , verbrennen ,Ausfälle, whatever bei larifari Aktionen ? Was nützen Haufen Betten wenn nicht genug Fachpersonal da ist?  Willst du ex krankenpfleger und  ärzte in rente zwangsrekrutieren  oder aus Rumänien wie erntehelfer einfliegen lassen  ? 

Oder baust du darauf das in solche Situationen kein Personal ermüdet, sich  nicht ansteckt und 24/7 da ist ?  Großteils sind über 50  jahre alt und einige haben bestimmt vorankrankungen. 


Also hättest  du  einfach so laufen lassen und die Patienten sterben dahin, weil wir alles verschossen haben?stehst du dafür grade ? dann bist im falschen Beruf, was ich bei dir bezweifel.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja und?



Was ja und? Das machen Coronaviren und Influenzaviren schon immer, zusätzlich noch bakterielle Infektionen.
Es gibt häufig Folgeschäden, das ist nicht Covid-19 spezifisch. Also auch nicht schlimm, sondern normal.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gegen Ebola, Pest o.ä. würde genauso vorgegangen werden.



Hohe Mortalität, da sollte man rasch tätig werden.
Ausgangssperren, nicht mehr zur Arbeit et cetera.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie du siehst, gab es dieses Jahr fast keine Grippetoten.



Ein paar tausend gab es wahrscheinlich, aber nicht viel.
Das liegt aber nicht an der Wirksamkeit der Impfung, sondern ist Glücksspiel und abhängig von zufälligen Mutationen des Virenerbguts.
Da sich nur 10% der Deutschen jährlich gegen Grippe impfen lassen, ist es egal ob der Wirkstoff wirksam oder nicht ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Es gibt keine Falsch-Positive Ergebnisse beim PCR-Test.



Würde ich auch sagen, wenn ich einen PCR Test verschachern möchte.

Falsch Positive Tests gibt es natürlich, immer!
Die Performance ist abhängig vom viralen Target, dem Verdünnungsgrad uvm.
Bei PCR Tests in der Regel 98%, zu behaupten es gibt keine ist eine Lüge.

Auf Antwort wartet man noch immer, aber aus China weiß man. Round about ~2% sind falsch positiv.

Corona-PCR-Tests: wie hoch ist die Rate der "palsch-positiven" und "falsch-negativen" Testergebnisse bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl der durchgefuehrten Tests?

Oder hier kannst du es auch erfahren.

Ich würde auch überhaupt nicht von einer schlechten Performance von sars cov 2 Tests sprechen, leicht über 98% sind gut, aber bei niedrigen Durchseuchungsraten kann im schlechtesten Fall jedes zweite Ergebnis falsch sein. So lieber doppelt testen. Testet man zu früh ist das Ergebnis falsch negativ.

"In einer Zwischenauswertung vom 3. Juni kommen die Autoren zu dem Schluss, dass die Labore von drei positiven Proben 98,9% bis 99,7% korrekt als positiv erkannten (Sensitivität). Die vierte, am stärksten verdünnte positive Probe erkannten 93 Prozent. Im Fall der negativen Proben waren es* 97,8% bis 98,6% korrekte Ergebnisse (Spezifität)*. &#8222;Diese hohen Erfolgsquoten repräsentieren eine sehr gute Leistungsfähigkeit der Ringversuchsteilnehmer und der angewendeten Testformate&#8220;, schreiben die Autoren (PDF, Seite 19-20 und Seite 21). "




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Lass mal die heuchelrei , was hätte dann deine Pädophile und Satanisten mit der Thema "Rundfunkbeitrag Erhöhung" zutun "?



Es wird nicht genug über Opfer von sexueller und ritueller Gewalt berichtet, hatte ich doch schon ausgeführt.
Ist aber nicht das Thema, weshalb möchtest du es denn unbedingt hier diskutieren?
Eröffne doch einen Diskussionsthema und mache es dort, dafür ist doch ein Forum da.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weisst du was du Affe, wenn du nicht gleich hier ein anderen Ton anschlägst, dann könnte es sein das wir beide uns mal wirklich kennenlernen und das tut dir nicht gut!



Ob nun Gegner oder Unterstützer der Maßnahmen, gibt es auf beiden Seiten Extremisten.
Ich würde sagen das fasst es gut zusammen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat schweres Rheuma und Osteoporose, sie ist weder Lungenkrank noch Herzkrank, und kann dank guter Medikamenteneinstellung ihren ganz normalen Alltag bewältigen, d.h. aber auch dass sie wegen Cortison ein angegriffenes Immunsystem hat und jeder ihrer Ärzte hat sie ausdrücklich davor gewarnt sich mit Corona anzustecken.



Für Risikogruppen sind alle Arten von Infektionen zu vermeiden, unter anderem auch Covid 19.
Das ist überhaupt nichts neues, gilt für lokale Infektionen, zyklische, nosokomiale Infektionen, mit kernlosen Bakterien, patogene Pilze, Gewebetiere, Viren, entartete Proteine usw. usf. da gibt es so viele Gruppen.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich mit Covid-19 zu infizieren ist momentan sehr gering, die anderen Erreger sind momentan gefährlicher.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du also nochmal als angeblich ausgebildeter Arzt meine Mutter (und es gibt Tausende mit solchen Erkrankungen) für praktisch tod erklärst, weil sie auf grund von Vorerkrnakungen kein starkes Immunsystem hat/haben...



Rheuma ist nach allen bisherigen Informationen kein besonderer Risikofaktor, genauso wenig wie Osteoporose, zur Not kann man die Denosumabtherapie auch bis zu 6 Wochen absetzen.
Rauchen, hoher Blutdruck, Diabetes, Übergewicht, Krebs, Erkrankungen Herz, Lunge, Niere sind wichtige Risikofaktoren, wie auch das Alter.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich Mediziner bist, was ich zu 100% bezweifele, dann hast du von Medikamenten, Immunsystem und Corona nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung!



Brüll-





Don-71 schrieb:


> ...Affe...





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also hättest du einfach so laufen lassen und die Patienten sterben dahin, weil wir alles verschossen haben?



Das ist doch zu Beginn der Epidemie der Leitfaden gewesen, jetzt möchte man die Maßnahmen wohl so lange durchziehen bis ein wirksamer Impfstoff verfügbar ist, also nie.

Was ist jetzt das Ziel welches man sich steckt?


----------



## Godslayer666 (4. Juli 2020)

Ich beachte eure Ausdauer mit solchen "Geschöpfen" mit einer gewissen Geduld umzugehen. Bei mir ist dieses Lichtspiel schon seit dem GEZ Thema auf der Igno, leider sind Zitate davon ausgenommen und man muss solche Leute auch noch in diesem Thread hier ertragen. 

Zum Thema: Coronavirus - Zweite Infektionswelle erfasst die Schweiz - Politik - SZ.de



> Vor allem aber sind es lokale Herde in den Kantonen Aargau, St. Gallen und Zürich, in der Regel durch das Nachtleben.


Ja warum lässt man denn nicht das Nachtleben wieder so laufen wie es ein anderer User so vehement fordert? Oh wait....


> So steckte ein "Superspreader" in einem Club nahe dem Zürcher  Hauptbahnhof kürzlich fünf Personen an, die - wie er - dann noch durch  andere Lokale zogen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Ja warum lässt man denn nicht das Nachtleben wieder so laufen wie es ein anderer User so vehement fordert? Oh wait....



Klar kann es immer wieder zu kleineren Ausbrüchen führen, jedoch sind die Sentinelproben des RKI mit nur 2% Infektionsrate nahe den normalen Falsch-Positiv Raten, was bedeutet, dass die Pandemie vorbei ist.
Bei Tönnies sind es Kreuzreaktionen mit den Viren der verarbeiteten Tiere wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Klar kann es immer wieder zu kleineren Ausbrüchen führen, jedoch sind die Sentinelproben des RKI mit nur 2% Infektionsrate nahe den normalen Falsch-Positiv Raten, was bedeutet, dass die Pandemie vorbei ist.



Global gesehen, sieht es aber anders aus. 

Corona: Echtzeit-Karte zeigt Fallzahlen und Neuinfektionen in Deutschland und weltweit

Auch bei uns wird die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen wieder steigen,
dank großzügiger Lockerungen.

Solange kein Impfstoff verfügbar ist,
werden wir mit dem Virus leben müssen.

Falls es überhaupt einen geben wird ...


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Klar kann es immer wieder zu kleineren Ausbrüchen führen, jedoch sind die Sentinelproben des RKI mit nur 2% Infektionsrate nahe den normalen Falsch-Positiv Raten, was bedeutet, dass die Pandemie vorbei ist.
> Bei Tönnies sind es Kreuzreaktionen mit den Viren der verarbeiteten Tiere wahrscheinlich.



Liebe Leute, fürchtet euch nicht, sondern jauchzet und frohlocket! Lichtspieler2000 hat die Pandemie Kraft seiner Wassersuppe für beendet erklärt.  

Zur Erläuterung für alle, die bei Lichtspielers Kasperletheater nicht schon reflexartig abschalten: Das RKI greift derzeit auf Daten aus Abstrichen zurück, die von ca. 100 deutschen Arztpraxen im Rahmen des Influenza-Monitorings eingesandt werden; über 500 weitere Praxen melden zudem auffällige Atemwegserkrankungen.
Das Ganze ist ein wunderbares Mittel, um saisonal wiederkehrende Influenza-Infekte im Auge zu behalten, müsste allerdings für das Monitoring des brennpunktartig COVID-19 nicht nur verdichtet, sondern überhaupt erst wieder hochgefahren werden, denn die Influenza-Saison ist vorbei und es stellen sich nicht so wahnsinnig viele Patienten in Praxen vor, von denen man Proben nehmen könnte.
Dies gesagt, wäre zu berücksichtigen, dass Menschen generell nur mit Symptomen den Arzt aufsuchen, während eine Infektion mit COVID-19 bekanntlich oftmals ohne Symptome bleibt, während man jedoch trotzdem ansteckend ist. Das ist bei Influenza nicht der Fall.

Kurz: Selbst für Deutschland ist das Ganze mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Um für COVID-19 aussagekräftige Sentinel-Proben zu bekommen, müssten Arztpraxen von ihren Patienten, egal welchen, Abstriche ohne Verdacht auf eine Erkrankung vornehmen; und dies sollte idealerweise in deutlich mehr Praxen stattfinden. Meinetwegen auch bei Heilpraktikern und in Yoga-Studios, da habe ich keinerlei Vorbehalte.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2020)

Die Pandemie ist vorbei?
In was für einer Welt leben hier manche Leute?
Spätestens im Herbst kommt sie flächendeckend zurück.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spätestens im Herbst kommt sie flächendeckend zurück.



Nö,
eher schon. 

Spätestens wenn die ersten Sommerferien enden,
wird die Party wieder losgehen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Pandemie ist vorbei?
> In was für einer Welt leben hier manche Leute?
> Spätestens im Herbst kommt sie flächendeckend zurück.



Sie ist nie weg, das zeigen die Zahlen in den USA ja.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie ist nie weg, das zeigen die Zahlen in den USA ja.


Sie ist auch in Deutschland nicht weg.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ausgangssperren, nicht mehr zur Arbeit et cetera.
> 
> Es wird nicht genug über Opfer von sexueller und ritueller Gewalt berichtet, hatte ich doch schon ausgeführt.
> Ist aber nicht das Thema, weshalb möchtest du es denn unbedingt hier diskutieren?
> ...




1.Mein Vater hat gar keinen Kurzarbeit gehabt obwohl er im stahlwerk arbeitet und der Export zum Stillstand kam, kannst ja in die USA gehen  ohne Absicherungen wie in Deutschland. 

Und einige Leute heulen rum für 15  min oder 1 Stunde ne Maske zutragen, der arbeitet seit 39 Jahren mit Maske + volles Montur, auch  bei  hitze Wetter und er ist 55 Jahre alt und muss noch mind 10 Jahren. Ihr Weichspüler. 


2.Ach dann habe ich mich als ich Nachrichten geguckt habe mich nur eingebildet das darüber berichtet wurde.

 3. Verdrängung ist auch eine Tugend bei dir, mein Vater würde eher eierlos sagen, weil man nicht zur seinem Dreck steht.


4. Das man als Gesellschaft gegenüber seinen gesundheitlich schwachen eine Verantwortung trägt oder lernt man das als "Arzt " in Russland nicht ?  

Die wissen's  besser und Hopp dein Heimatland braucht dich  
Coronavirus in Russland: Fast 500 AErzte und Pfleger gestorben | tagesschau.de
Russland: Wie kritische AErzte zum Schweigen gebracht werden | STERN.de

Corona in Russland: Der Aufschrei der AErzte

------
Back2topic:

Die letzte Tagen in der USA sieht net toll aus , 
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Folgeschaeden von Covid-19: Die graesslichen Narben der Corona-Pandemie
> 
> Bin mal auf die Langzeitfolgen(Forschung/Berichte) nach 1 Jahr gespannt


Nicht nur 1 Jahr, sondern auch bedeutend längerfristiger. Nicht das es ähnlich wie Windpocken mit Gürtelrose (auch wenn es mittlerweile auch gegen letztere eine Impfung gibt), noch ein paar "Nettigkeiten" im Gepäck hat, die sich erst nach Jahrzehnten zeigen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Global gesehen, sieht es aber anders aus.



Wir hatten bei Ebola auch keinen Lockdown in Deutschland, trotz Infektionen in Afrika.
Möchtest du etwa, weil es in anderen Teilen der Welt stärkere Ausbrüche gibt, einen Lockdown in Deutschland?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Auch bei uns wird die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen wieder steigen,
> dank großzügiger Lockerungen.



Nein, wenn sich die Menschen an Hygienemaßnahmen, Händewaschen, nicht zu viele Kontakte, keine Großveranstaltungen usw. halten, wie das bereits vor den Maßnahmen zu einer deutlichen Reduktion an Neuinfektionen geführt hatte sowie einer R Zahl kleiner 1, wird das nicht passieren.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Solange kein Impfstoff verfügbar ist,
> werden wir mit dem Virus leben müssen.



So wie mit allen anderen Viren und Bakterien.
Jedes Jahr sterben 1 bis 2 Millionen Menschen weltweit an Tuberkulose, interessiert das jemanden?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Falls es überhaupt einen geben wird ...



Den wird es schon geben, 2021 eventuell. Viel bringen wird er nicht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, fürchtet euch nicht, sondern jauchzet und frohlocket! Lichtspieler2000 hat die Pandemie Kraft seiner Wassersuppe für beendet erklärt.



Nicht ich, sondern die Zahlen des RKI erklären das.
Jedes Jahr zur Ende der Grippesaison sinken die Infektionszahlen auf ein Niveau der falsch Positiven Tests und genauso passiert das auch bei Corona, deshalb benötigt es Stichprobentests um zu klären, wie viel % der Bevölkerung überhaupt infiziert sind.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dies gesagt, wäre zu berücksichtigen, dass Menschen generell nur mit Symptomen den Arzt aufsuchen, während eine Infektion mit COVID-19 bekanntlich oftmals ohne Symptome bleibt, während man jedoch trotzdem ansteckend ist. Das ist bei Influenza nicht der Fall.



Deshalb gib es Sentinel Tests (Stichproben).



Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst für Deutschland ist das Ganze mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Um für COVID-19 aussagekräftige Sentinel-Proben zu bekommen, müssten Arztpraxen von ihren Patienten, egal welchen, Abstriche ohne Verdacht auf eine Erkrankung vornehmen



Maßnahmen können nur dann gerechtfetigt werden, wenn es auch ein reales Infektionsrisiko gibt.
Das ist Momentan fast so wie Lotto spielen und 6 richtige ohne Zusatzzahl zu haben.
Aber in deiner dummen Überheblichkeit merkst du gar nicht, welchen Unsinn du verbreitest.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr sterben 1 bis 2 Millionen Menschen weltweit an Tuberkulose, interessiert das jemanden?



Ähm, ja...

Tuberculosis

Und der Grund warum dein Vergleich (mal wieder) dummer Unfug ist:


> *Despite being a preventable and curable disease*, 1.5 million people die from TB each year &#8211; making it the world&#8217;s top infectious killer.



Kommst du von alleine drauf wo der Unterschied zu Covid derzeit besteht?
Oder willst du, dass COVID die gleichen Zahlen wie TB bekommt? Was soll so ein dummer Vergleich? 

Wir hatten 2018 - im gesamten Jahr 5429 gemeldete TB Fälle in  ganz Deutschland.
Wir haben bislang! ~200.000 bestätigte Infektionen mit COVID 19 und wir haben grademal Halbzeit 2020.

TB kannste was gegen machen:


> SuchergebnisseHervorgehobenes Snippet aus dem Web
> Zur Behandlung der Tuberkulose stehen die folgenden fünf Standardmedikamente zur Verfügung: Isoniazid (INH), Rifampicin (RMP), Ethambutol (EMB), Pyrazinamid (PZA) und Streptomycin (SM). Darüber hinaus gibt es sogenannte Zweitrang- oder Reservemedikamente, die bei Resistenzen oder Unverträglichkeiten zum Einsatz kommen.



Covid? Wenns dumm läuft garnichts, unabhängig von Alter, Vorerkrankung, Hautfarbe oder Lieblingsschokolade des Patienten.


Und toll dass du "Beispiel Schweden" als vermeintliches positivbeispiel schnell rauseditiert hast...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bitte, nochmal. Die Werte haben eine zeitlichen Verzug von 3 bis 5 Tagen.



Falls du dich immer noch auf R-Werte von RKI beziehst: Diese basieren, wie bereits erklärt, auf dem Nowcasting und sind somit (so gut man es weiß) korrekt auf den Tag der Infektion datiert. Es lassen sich zwar erst mit 5 Tagen Verzug überhaupt sinnvolle Angaben und erst mit rund zwei Wochen Verzögerung endgültige Angaben machen, aber du betrachtest ja nicht "den neuesten Wert" (der sich dann auf letzte Woche datiert wäre), sondern eine Reihe von Werten, die auf ein bestimmtes Datum bezogen sind. Dieses Datum entspricht exakt dem Tag, über dessen Infektionsgeschehen die Werte eine Aussage machen sollen und können.



> Das habe ich doch gemacht, aber du liest sie nicht.
> Tote zu zählen die das Coronavirus in sich tragen, aber gar nicht daran gestorben sind, verstößt gegen ein Grundgebot der Infektiologie.
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?



Stimmt. Das *würde* dagegen verstoßen, wenn man wüsste, dass sie *nicht* daran gestroben sind. Und genau deswegen macht man das (zumindest in Deutschland) nicht und das steht auch nicht in der von dir zitierten Aussage drin. Die besagt nur, dass man Patienten mit Coronavirus auch dann als Corona-Tote zählen kann, wenn sie noch andere körperliche Schwächen hatten. Das ist nichts weiter als gängige medizinische Praxis, auf den Totenschein kommt die wahrscheinlichste/final auslösende Todesursache. Sonst hätten wir zum Beispiel praktisch null Tote durch Herzversagen, weil nahezu alle Schlaganfallspatienten auch Übergewicht oder Diabetes oder ... haben und nie nur ein Herzproblem. Und bekanntermaßen gibt es nach dieser Betrachtung 0 Aids-Tote, sondern nur Leute mit HIV-Vorbelastung, die leider an einem banalen Schnupfen verreckt sind...

So läuft die Zählung von Todesursachen aber nicht. Wenn jemand an den Symptomen von Corona stirbt, dann ist er ein Coronatoter. Auch wenn er mit einem 40 Jahre jüngeren Körper möglicherweise einen leichteren Verlauf gehabt hätte, ist er nicht an Altersschwäche gestorben. Umgekehrt zählt jemand, der wegen fortgeschrittener Lungenschäden schon beatmet werden muss und bei einer Notüberführung mit dem Hubschrauber tödlich abstürzt, als Unfalltoter.



> In einem 4 Personenhaushalt mit einer infizierten Person war das Infektionsrisiko laut Heinsbergstudie von Streeck in der Gemeinde Gangelt genauso hoch, als sich im öffentlichem Raum anzustecken.



Die Heinsbergstudie hat bekanntermaßen nicht vier Personen in Vierpersonenhaushalten getestet und beschäftigte sich mit einer nicht für den deutschen Durchschnitt typischen Wohnsituation...



> Dann halte doch einen kleinen Sicherheitsabstand ein und schon reicht die Virenmenge nicht mehr aus, um sich zu infizieren.



Die Mitarbeiter bei Tönnies haben, den Bildern nach, zwei bis fünf Meter Abstand eingehalten oder sogar in verschiedenen Räumen gearbeitet. Zahlreiche andere Berichte von Infektionen über mehrere Meter hinweg existieren, auch bei geringerer Luftfeuchtigkeit (z.B.); umgekehrt gibt es im Alltag aufgrund des Aufbaus von Verkehrswegen in Deutschland sehr viele Situationen, in denen man ohne Kooperation des Gegenübers nicht einmal 0,5 m Abstand einhalten kann.



> Die liegt in der Regel bei 3 bis 5 Tagen.



Das waren die Befürchtungen vor über einem Monat. Aktueller Stand sind
5-6 Tagen...



> Ja, du hast das falsche PDF verlinkt, ich das richtige.



DU sagst, dass ICH das für MEINE Argumentation falsche PDF verlinkt habe und dass DEIN hoffnungsloses veraltetes "das" richtige ist?  
Entschuldige, aber was ich sagen will, weiß ich wohl immer noch besser als du und ich wollte definitiv keine historische Aussage zum Stand der Corona-Forschung im April 2020 machen...



> Schon am 16.03, da die Inkubationszeit eine knappe Woche beträgt, das ist vor den Schulschließungen.
> Das ist nicht das was die Zahlen des RKI zeigen und somit eine Erfindung.



Ich hab dir die Zahlen als Excel verlinkt. Viel direkter geht es nun wirklich nicht:
"16.03.2020 ... 1,7".

Eine Zahl mit zwei zählenden Ziffern falsch zu lesen kann man schon nicht mehr als Unwissen oder Missgeschick deuten, dass fällt unter Diskussionsverweigerung mit dem Ziel purer Provokation...



> Reine Spekulation.



Beobachtung, gestützt von Medienberichten. Weiß nicht, ob du dich gemäß deiner Herkunft nur in Kreisen bewegt hast, die noch bis in den April hinein gemäß ihrem Präsidenten von einem harmlosen Schnupfen ausgingen, aber die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hat definitiv schon vor Mitte März auf die Lage reagiert. Als Beispiel ein Bericht über ausverkaufte Schutzmasken im Februar.



> Dass Grippe und grippale Infekte durch nasskaltes Wetter begünstigt werden, muss man dir hoffentlich nicht erklären.
> Aber okay, du bist auch kein Arzt, da kannst du das natürlich nicht wissen, obwohl es in jedem Schmierblatt steht.



Ich bin ausgebildeter Naturwissenschaftler und mir als solcher bewusst, dass, entgegen der Behauptungen von Schmierblättern, die ein Heilpraktiker laut eigener Aussage konsumiert, Erkältungskrankheiten rein gar nichts mit Kälte zu tun haben, sondern mit Luftaustausch, Hygiene und sozialem Verhalten. Die sich durch den von dir empfohlenen Pullover kein bisschen verändern. Das ist übrigens spätestens seit den 60er Jahren nachgewiesen, sollte also Bestandteil der Ausbildung eines 52 jährigen Arztes gewesen sein...



> Seit Covid-19 geht das schon anders,



Nö. Die Übersterblichkeitsstatistiken und -analysen werden geführt, wie bisher auch. Und die akuten/direkt ermittelten Fälle werden ebenfalls gezählt, wie bisher auch. Das einzig neue bei Corona ist, dass einige Leute darauf beharren, erstere Zahlen für Influenza mit letzteren für Covid-19 zu vergleichen, um ein schönes Ergebnis zu erhalten. Dabei sind die Zahlen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Methodik nicht vergleichbar.



> Auf einen Monat gerechnet



Und wieso bitte schön sollte man die Gesamttoten einer kompletten Grippesaison auf einen Monat umlegen? Die werden in Deutschland über 12 Monate gezählt, mit einem gehäuften auftreten über die Winterhälfte des Jahres. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch 25000/Monat immer noch nicht 50% über der normalen Mortalität liegen, sondern nur 30%. Methodik falsch und Rechnung falsch...



> , wie die 8% Übersterblichkeit im April aufgrund Covid 19.
> Rechne es selbst aus, habe ich im Beitrag #9614 schon gezeigt.



Da hast du keine Rechnung gezeigt, sondern nur ein Bildschen gepostet. Erneut ohne Quellenangabe und diesmal sogar so stark beschnitten, dass nicht einmal eine Achsenerklärung oder ein Titel sichtbar sind. Wenn ich anhand der der Daten richtig rate, dass es die Tode pro Tag für verschiedene Jahre zeigt, dann ist im Peak eine 41%ige Überhöhung für einen einzigen Tag Anfang März 2018 zu sehen (ich würde 3900 statt 2750 ablesen. Für eine seriöse Betrachtung bräucht man natürlich Quelle und Rohdaten). Bei der von dir vorgeblich durchgeführten (und definitiv sinnvolleren) monatlichen Betrachtung bleibt für den hervorstechenden März 2018 vielleicht ein 20%iger Anstieg übrig, statt behaupteter 50%. (3300 statt 2750 pro Tag, mit gleichen Einschränkungen bezüglich der Ablesbarkeit unangemessenen Materials)



> Prozentrechnung ist dein Ding, das hat man schon gemerkt.
> 
> Also bisher hat mich fast jeder inkl. dir hier persönlich heftig beleidigt und angegangen, da wirkt dein Verweis auf kleine Retourkutschen schon ein wenig wie Verzweiflung.



Ich habe einschließlich diesem hier ganze drei Posts an dich gerichtet. In diesen habe ich deine chronisch mangelhaften Quellenangaben und die teilweise als Beleg für deine Aussagen ungeeigneten Zitate sowie in einem Fall deine Ausbildung bzw. deren Ergebnis wegen einem offensichtlichen Mangel kritsiert. Scharf, ja. Aber auch nicht Grund- oder Argumentationslos. Und in keinem meiner Posts steht irgend eine Aussage über deine Person, erst recht keine beleidigende. (Ich hab sicherheitshalber nochmal nachgeguckt )
Im Gegensatz zu jedem einzelnen Post von dir an mich.

Das soll keine Beschwerde sein, ich bin nicht neu im Internet, weitaus schlimmeres gewöhnt und werde wegen der paar Sticheleien nicht einmal die Vertreter der Forenregeln bemühen. Aber wer selbst ohne konkreten Anlass persönlich wird, verteilt keine Retourkutschen, sondern ist selbst Auslöser für Streit. (Im übrigen sind Retourkutschen ebenfalls nicht im Sinne des Forenfriedens und wer sich über bestimmte Verhaltensweisen beschweren möchte, sollte sich diese auch nicht aneignen.)





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Da sich nur 10% der Deutschen jährlich gegen Grippe impfen lassen, ist es egal ob der Wirkstoff wirksam oder nicht ist.



Eigentlich lassen sich um die 35% impfen, und das ist seit über 10 Jahren ein recht stabiler Wert (mal eher 32, mal 38%), 2019 sollte nach den Horrormeldungen 2017/2018 sogar noch besser gewesen sein (konkrete Zahl finde ich gerade nicht). Das ist zwar nicht viel, aber es ist mehr als dreifache von deiner ohne Quellenangabe in den Raum geschmissenen Zahl...
Und da die Quote bei den wichtigen potentiellen Multiplikatoren in Arztpraxen und Krankenhäusern weitaus besser aussieht, ist auch eine ordentlich Wirkung zu verzeichnen. Wie man unschwer am Vergleich von 2017/2018 mit anderen Jahren sehen kann, in denen jeweils ungefähr gleich viele Leute geimpft waren, aber eben einmal mit einem zum tatsächlich auftretenden Erreger passendem Impfstoff und einmal nicht.



> Falsch Positive Tests gibt es natürlich, immer!
> Die Performance ist abhängig vom viralen Target, dem Verdünnungsgrad uvm.
> Bei PCR Tests in der Regel 98%, zu behaupten es gibt keine ist eine Lüge.



Verdünnung kann zu keinem falschen Positiv führen. Das können nur stumpfe Verfahrensfehler und unspezifische/zu kleine Targets. (Wobei ich da DKK ebenfalls wiedersprechen muss: Die Spezifität beträgt bei Sars-Cov2-Tests nicht automatisch 100% und man muss zwischen wissenschaftlichen Analysen mit sehr hoher Spezifität und den weitaus zahlreichereren, schneller durchführbaren medizinischen Untersuchungen mit einem gewissen Bias zugunsten von falsch Positiven gegenüber falsch negativen Unterscheiden)



> Ich würde auch überhaupt nicht von einer schlechten Performance von sars cov 2 Tests sprechen, leicht über 98% sind gut, aber bei niedrigen Durchseuchungsraten kann im schlechtesten Fall jedes zweite Ergebnis falsch sein.



Äh - ne? Wenn 2 von 100 echt-negativen Tests ein falsches Positiv ergeben, dann sollte im Schnitt selbst bei 0 Durchseuchung nur jedes 50te Ergebnis falsch sein. Wenn jedes zweite Ergebnis falsch ist, hat man keine genetische Analyse gemacht, sondern eine Münze geworfen.



> Es wird nicht genug über Opfer von sexueller und ritueller Gewalt berichtet, hatte ich doch schon ausgeführt.



Hängt von den Medien ab, die man konsumiert. Mir hängt es in der Taz langsam zum Hals raus. Zumal der Begriff "Gewalt" in diesem Rahmen immer weiter und weiter gefasst wird, bis er nahezu komplett Bedeutungslos wird, was der Kriminalitätsbekämpfung in diesem ohnehin schweren Bereich dauerhaft schaden könnte, definitiv aber der politischen Meinungsbildung  .



> Für Risikogruppen sind alle Arten von Infektionen zu vermeiden, unter anderem auch Covid 19.
> Das ist überhaupt nichts neues, gilt für lokale Infektionen, zyklische, nosokomiale Infektionen, mit kernlosen Bakterien, patogene Pilze, Gewebetiere, Viren, entartete Proteine usw. usf. da gibt es so viele Gruppen.



Das "Risikogruppen" ein "Risiko" haben, dass sie meiden sollten, besagt schon die Definition des Wortes. Das 30 Prozent der Bevölkerung zur Risikogruppe für eine bestimmte Gefahr zählen, wie bei Covid-19, ist aber, wenn auch "nichts neues", so doch etwas ungewöhnliches.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weisst du was du Realitätsleugner



Da hilft die Ignorliste, wenn die Moderation hier schon nicht eingreift. 
Mit Faschisten, Nazis und Verschwörungstheoretikern kann man nicht diskutieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verdünnung kann zu keinem falschen Positiv führen.



Im Gegenteil, da kommt eher ein Fasch-Negativ raus. 

Zumal man auch bei 1000 Proben jeweils 20 mischen und zusammen testen kann, und dann bei einem positiven Ergebnis einfach die 20 nochmal einzeln testet. 

Dazu wird jeder positive während der Quarantäne locker 2-3 mal getestet, bis der Test negativ ist.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht genug über Opfer von sexueller und ritueller Gewalt berichtet, hatte ich doch schon ausgeführt.



Was soll da denn noch berichtet werden??
Justizministerin zu sexuellem Missbrauch: Lambrecht nun doch fuer haertere Strafen | tagesschau.de



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Klar kann es immer wieder zu kleineren Ausbrüchen führen, jedoch sind die Sentinelproben des RKI mit nur 2% Infektionsrate nahe den normalen Falsch-Positiv Raten, was bedeutet, dass die Pandemie vorbei ist.
> Bei Tönnies sind es Kreuzreaktionen mit den Viren der verarbeiteten Tiere wahrscheinlich.



Wieder FALSCH.
Das Corona-Virus kommt bei Schweinen etc nicht vor.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-haustiere-meldepflicht-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Was man jetzt schon weiß, ist dass Schweine und Hühner kein Corona bekommen können - als Nächstes sollen auch Tests an Rindern durchgeführt werden. Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin Klöckner hofft auf neue Erkenntnisse: "Vieles wissen wir heute noch nicht, deshalb ist es notwendig, dass wir ergebnisoffen untersuchen." Anfang Juli soll der Bundesrat die Meldepflicht für Haustiere beschließen. Die Länder haben bereits die Verordnung bekommen.


Neue Verordnung: Corona-Meldepflicht bei Haustieren kommt | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Das trifft teilweise auch auf Leute zu die nicht zu dieser Gruppe gehören. Hust


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sie ist auch in Deutschland nicht weg.



Grippeviren sind auch das ganze Jahr über nicht weg, genauso wie Coronaviren es nicht sind. Aber die Zahl der Infekte  und die Virenmenge ist sehr niedrig.

Viren benötigen einen Wirt, weil sie zuforderst keinen eigenen Stoffwechsel haben und deswegen ist es so, dass Viren die die Wirte töten nicht lange überleben können.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2020)

Und niemand nennt Corona einen Killervirus.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> 1.Mein Vater hat gar keinen Kurzarbeit gehabt obwohl er im stahlwerk arbeitet und der Export zum Stillstand kam, kannst ja in die USA gehen  ohne Absicherungen wie in Deutschland.



In den USA gibt es stellenweise zu viele Infektionen gleichzeitig, womit Krankenhäuser und Pflegepersonal überfordert sind.
Die USA benötigen ein besseres Krisenmanagement.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und einige Leute heulen rum für 15  min oder 1 Stunde ne Maske zutragen, der arbeitet seit 39 Jahren mit Maske + volles Montur, auch  bei  hitze Wetter und er ist 55 Jahre alt und muss noch mind 10 Jahren. Ihr Weichspüler.



Es ist überhaupt kein Problem eine Maske zu tragen, wenn genügend Sauerstoff ankommt.
Patienten mit Asthma und COPD können sich von der Maskenpflicht jedoch teilweise befreien lassen.
Das Tragen einer Maske kann auch zu Schwindel oder chronischem Stress wegen Sauerstoffunterversorgung führen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Das man als Gesellschaft gegenüber seinen gesundheitlich schwachen eine Verantwortung trägt oder lernt man das als "Arzt " in Russland nicht ?



Natürlich trägt man eine Verantwortung, aber man trägt auch Verantwortung für die Menschen die unter dem Lockdown leiden oder gelitten haben, wie besonders alte Menschen, welche keinen Besuch mehr empfangen durften, Kinder die ihre Spielkameraden nicht mehr sehen durften und natürlich auch den  Folgen einer Rezession.

Am Ende trägt man für alles Verantwortung.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die wissen's  besser und Hopp dein Heimatland braucht dich



500 Ärzte und Pfleger gestorben. Dann ist die Frage zunächst, wie viele sterben  in einem halben Jahr oder wie viel Ärzte und Pfleger sterben bei Grippewellen und wie hoch ist die Übersterblichkeit.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ähm, ja...
> Und der Grund warum dein Vergleich (mal wieder) dummer Unfug ist



Das ist ein Zahlen Vergleich. Man könnte noch andere Infektionen wie Influenza anführen.
Bisher sind an Covid 19 weltweit 500 000 Menschen gestorben, in 8 Monaten seit dem Ausbruch
Schon im November/Dezember 2019 wurde SARS-CoV-2 in Europa in Gewässern nachgewiesen, vielleicht schon im Frühjahr 2019.

Italien: Coronavirus schon im Dezember im Abwasser | tagesschau.de
Covid-19: Schon in Abwasserproben vom Maerz 2019 in Barcelona soll Sars-CoV-2 nachgewiesen worden sein | Telepolis

Das Virus könnte weltweit schon seit ein oder zwei Jahren zirkulieren, aber niemand hat es gemerkt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kommst du von alleine drauf wo der Unterschied zu Covid derzeit besteht?



Tuberkolose und Covid 19 könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein.
Tuberkolose ist ein bakterielle Infektion mit Mycobakterien, Covid 19 wird von Coronaviren ausgelöst.
Der Punkt: Es sind die Zahlen mit denen den Menschen Angst gemacht wird.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Covid? Wenns dumm läuft garnichts, unabhängig von Alter, Vorerkrankung, Hautfarbe oder Lieblingsschokolade des Patienten.



Und das gilt auch für viele viele andere Erkrankungen auch.
In Deutschland war Covid 19 zu keiner Zeit wirklich gefährlich, auch wegen der Maßnahmen, aber leichte Maßnahmen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und niemand nennt Corona einen Killervirus.



Es wird  mit 5% Mortalität Panik geschürt. Unverantwortlich.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das Tragen einer Maske kann auch zu Schwindel oder chronischem Stress wegen Sauerstoffunterversorgung führen.


Sagt wer?


> Es ist allerdings ausgeschlossen, dass es bei einem gesunden Menschen zu einem Sauerstoffmangel durch die Maske kommt.


Quelle: Pneumologe ueber Atemmasken: &#8222;Sauerstoffmangel bei gesunden Menschen ausgeschlossen&#8220; - Panorama - idowa

Ich arbeite momentan täglich 8 Stunden mit Maske, genauso wie meine Kollegen. Keiner hat dadurch irgendwelche Probleme, außer das es halt nervt.


----------



## Slezer (4. Juli 2020)

Bei soviel Fachkompetenz im Thread Frage ich mich wieso noch kein Gegenmittel entwickelt wurde?? 

2te welle incomming


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Patienten mit Asthma und COPD können sich von der Maskenpflicht jedoch teilweise befreien lassen.



Genau deswegen tragen doch alle anderen die Maske, um diese Risikogruppen nicht anzustecken!!!



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> 500 Ärzte und Pfleger gestorben. Dann ist die Frage zunächst, wie viele sterben in einem halben Jahr oder wie viel Ärzte und Pfleger sterben bei Grippewellen und wie hoch ist die Übersterblichkeit.



Keine, da das medizinische Personal geimpft ist.



Coronavirus in Spanien: Region in Katalonien abgeriegelt | tagesschau.de

Corona-Chronologie der WHO: China hat Virus spaeter als bekannt gemeldet | tagesschau.de


Und vorbei ist an der Pandemie überhaupt nichts:

*WHO: Weltweit höchster Tageswert bei Neuinfektionen*

_22:26 Uhr_
Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation hat den bisher höchsten Tageswert bei globalen Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus seit Beginn der Pandemie verzeichnet. Die WHO-Mitgliedsstaaten hätten gemeinsam mehr als 212.000 neue Fälle gemeldet, teilte die Organisation mit Sitz in Genf mit. Danach wurde die höchste Zahl von Neuansteckungen auf dem amerikanischen Kontinent registriert, allen voran die USA und Brasilien mit insgesamt fast 130.000 bestätigten Fällen. Die WHO-Zählweise kann sich wegen Verzögerungen bei offiziellen Mitteilungen von anderen globalen Erhebungen unterscheiden.


*Auch Texas meldet höchste Zahl an Neuinfektionen an einem Tag*

_22:26 Uhr_
Nach Florida verzeichnet auch der US-Bundesstaat Texas einen Rekord bei den Neuansteckungen: Binnen 24 Stunden haben sich dort 8258 Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert. Insgesamt liegt die Zahl in Texas bei mehr als 190.000 Fällen.


*Florida verzeichnet mehr als 11.400 Corona-Fälle an einem Tag*

_19:40 Uhr_
Der US-Bundesstaat Florida hat innerhalb eines Tages mehr als 11.400 Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus verzeichnet - so viele wie noch nie seit Beginn der Pandemie. Die von der lokalen Gesundheitsbehörde veröffentlichte Zahl für Freitag markiert eine weitere dramatische Zunahme an Fällen in dem Bundesstaat mit rund 20 Millionen Einwohnern. USA-weit werden derzeit täglich mehr als 50.000 Neuinfektionen binnen 24 Stunden verzeichnet, ebenfalls so viele wie noch nie zuvor.

Liveblog zum Nachlesen: Hoechststand an Neuinfektionen in Florida und Texas | tagesschau.de


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls du dich immer noch auf R-Werte von RKI beziehst: Diese basieren, wie bereits erklärt, auf dem Nowcasting und sind somit (so gut man es weiß) korrekt auf den Tag der Infektion datiert.



Die Werte werden hinsichtlich 





> ...des Verlaufs der Anzahl von bereits erfolgten SARS-CoV-2-Erkrankungsfällen in Deutschland unter Berücksichtigung des Diagnose-, Melde- und Übermittlungsverzugs...



Nicht aber hinsichtlich der Inkubationszeit, wie gesagt wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es lassen sich zwar erst mit 5 Tagen Verzug überhaupt sinnvolle Angaben und erst mit rund zwei Wochen Verzögerung endgültige Angaben machen, aber du betrachtest ja nicht "den neuesten Wert" (der sich dann auf letzte Woche datiert wäre), sondern eine Reihe von Werten, die auf ein bestimmtes Datum bezogen sind. Dieses Datum entspricht exakt dem Tag, über dessen Infektionsgeschehen die Werte eine Aussage machen sollen und können.



Das sind Werte aus dem April. Heute haben wir July. Ende April wusste man schon die Epidemie in Deutschland ist am stark absteigenden Ast. Neuinfektionen gehen aufgrund der R-Werte stetig aber sicher nach unten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... auf den Totenschein kommt die wahrscheinlichste/final auslösende Todesursache.



Genau, so macht man das normalerweise, mit der auslösenden Todesursache und dreigliedrigen oder viergliedrigen Kausalketten und die Todesursache wurde im Fall Corona auch mit Corona bestimmt, wenn die Viren mittels PCR Test lediglich festgestellt wurde, auch bei Menschen die schon verstorben waren, eine Schocklunge hatte nur die wenigsten.

Jemand hat Arteriosklerose allg. und zusätzlich eine koronare Herzkrankheit, hat erhöhten Blutdruck, eventuell noch Diabetes und stirbt an einer akuten Obstruktion einer Koronarartiere, also einem Myokardinfarkt.
Dann ist der Myokardinfarkt die auslösende Todesursache und eine Lungenentzündung ausgelöst durch Covid 19 wäre es in diesem Falle nicht.

Jeder Tote mit einem positiven Testergebnis kommt in die Statistik der SARS-CoV-2 Verstorbenen und somit haben wir laut Euromommo eine Peak 25% höher liegende Übersterblichkeit in kurzer Zeit, verglichen mit der Grippewelle 2017/2018 und 2018/2019, insgesamt aber nicht mehr Tote in Europa bisher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So läuft die Zählung von Todesursachen aber nicht. Wenn jemand an den Symptomen von Corona stirbt, dann ist er ein Coronatoter.



Natürlich ist dann die finale Todesursache eine Coronainfektion, ergo Covid-19 ursächlich für das Ableben.
Die direkte Kausalkette zu Covid 19 war in Italien aber nur 12%.
Mal abgesehen von vielen Lungenembolien und Thrombosen, die sicher auch hälftig Corona zugeschrieben werden müssen.

Beispiel:



> Das Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) veröffentlicht auf seiner Website täglich im Vergleich die von den Bundesländern gemeldeten Fallzahlen der COVID-19-Erkrankten sowie Todesfälle. Das RKI listet alle Todesfälle mit dem Nachweis einer Coronavirus-Infektion auf. In Hamburg werden alle Todesfälle mit Corona-Infektion durch das Institut für Rechtsmedizin begutachtet. Dadurch wird medizinisch differenziert nachgewiesen, welche nicht nur mit, sondern ursächlich durch eine COVID-19-Erkrankung gestorben sind.



Schweden war hier Vorreiter.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter bei Tönnies haben, den Bildern nach, zwei bis fünf Meter Abstand eingehalten oder sogar in verschiedenen Räumen gearbeitet.



Ja das liegt doch nicht daran, dass  Menschen an Covid-19 erkrankt sind, sondern  Drostens PCR Test nicht für Fleischereibetriebe geeignet ist.
Der Test auf Coronaviren toter Tiere reagiert. (Zoonose)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das waren die Befürchtungen vor über einem Monat. Aktueller Stand sind
> 5-6 Tagen...



Ja das ist korrekt. Ändert aber noch weniger daran, dass die Zahlen eine knappe Woche hinterherhinken und somit auch die Schulschließungen keinen größeren Effekt hatten. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> DU sagst, dass ICH das für MEINE Argumentation falsche PDF verlinkt habe und dass DEIN hoffnungsloses veraltetes "das" richtige ist?



Du hast Neuinfektionen pro Tag verlinkt. Ich habe die Reproduktionszahl verlinkt, welche dafür sorgt, dass Neuinfektionen zurückgehen und die Ansteckungskurve abflacht. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.

Beweis:

Meine Quelle: https://edoc.rki.de/bitstream/handle/176904/6650/17_2020_2.Artikel.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y
Deine Quelle: https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-02-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 19.03 ist der Peak an gemeldeten Neuinfektionen wofür es erst noch eine Inkubationszeit benötigt.
Das bedeutet der reale Peak war bereits am 14 bis 15.03 erreicht und danach ging es abwärts mit den Neuinfektionen.
Und das liegt an einer Reproduktionszahl, welche laut RKI am 20.03  bei 1 ist und nach deiner Angabe von 5 bis 6 Tagen Inkubationszeit nun bereits am 14-15 März erreicht wurde.

Das kann doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab dir die Zahlen als Excel verlinkt. Viel direkter geht es nun wirklich nicht:
> "16.03.2020 ... 1,7".



Das Gegenteil ist richtig. Ich habe die Zahlen jedes mal korrekt abgelesen und die Inkubationszeit mit eingerechnet.
Du hast in deiner laienhaften Argumentation Neuinfektionen pro Tag mit der Reproduktionszahl verwechselt und trittst nun erneut mit Unwissen nach und sagst etwas von veralteten Daten.

Am 16.03 ist die Reproduktionszahl bei 1,7, am 20.03 bereits bei 1, am Folgetag darunter.
Mit Einrechnung der Inkubationszeit, die laut dir bei 5 bis 6 Tagen liegt, reden wir vom 14.ten bis 15 März.
Dort war das Maximum an Neuansteckungen erreicht und auch eine Reproduktionszahl mit der man hinsichtlich belegter Krankenbetten gut arbeiten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beobachtung, gestützt von Medienberichten.



Die Medien drehten auch bei der Schweinegrippe am Rad. Mich wundert nur wieso sie das nicht alljährlich bei der Grippe und Übersterblichkeiten im Rahmen dessen in Deutschland tun.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Beispiel ein Bericht über ausverkaufte Schutzmasken im Februar.



Ich habe fast niemanden gesehen, der so früh schon Schutzmasken getragen hat, das kam erst nachdem Reproduktionszahl und die Pandemie in Deutschland schon vorbei waren, das sagt auch das RKI.

Beweis, Sentinel Tests.



> Im ambulanten Bereich überwacht die Arbeitsgemeinschaft Influenza (AGI) mit ihrem Netzwerk ausprimärversorgenden Sentinelärztinnen und -ärzten akute Atemwegserkrankungen. In der 24. KW 2020ist die Zahl der Arztbesuche wegen akuter Atemwegserkrankungen im Vergleich zur Vorwoche stabilgeblieben. Sie befindet sich weiterhin auf einem sehr niedrigen Niveau. In der virologischenSurveillance der AGI wurden in der 24. KW 2020 in 8 von 36 eingesandten Proben (22 %) Rhinovirennachgewiesen. *Seit der 15. KW 2020 wurde keine Influenza-Aktivität mehr beobachtet, seit der 16. KW2020 gab es keine Nachweise von SARS-CoV-2 mehr. Weitere Informationen sind abrufbar unterhttps://influenza.rki.de/.*





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin ausgebildeter Naturwissenschaftler und mir als solcher bewusst, dass, entgegen der Behauptungen von Schmierblättern, die ein Heilpraktiker laut eigener Aussage konsumiert...



Als Naturwissenschaftler muss man erst einmal in der Lage sein, eigene Fehler einzugestehen und aufhören die Person anzugreifen und Dinge wie den Konsum von Schmierblättern zu unterstellen, welche ich lesen solle.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> , Erkältungskrankheiten rein gar nichts mit Kälte zu tun haben, sondern mit Luftaustausch, Hygiene und sozialem Verhalten.



Natürlich braucht es  immer einen Krankheitserreger, wie zum Beispiel Erkältungsviren, damit man erkrankt.
Also welche gibt es? Eine ganze Reihe davon, wie zum Beispiel Rhinoviren, Mastadenoviren, Coronaviren usw.
Ich schrieb ja nicht umsonst *"begünstigt"*. Sinnerfassendes Lesen, das ist Vorraussetzung für jeden Naturwissenschaftler und absolut notwendig um diskutieren zu können, da muss man dir ein sehr schlechtes Zeugnis ausstellen.

So und jetzt kommt der Punkt, den du nicht kennst und fast keiner hier versteht.

*Menschen tragen permanent Krankheitserreger in sich.*

In jedem Schmierblatt steht das und du weißt es nicht!



> Wissenschaftler wissen, dass rund 20 Prozent aller Menschen stets Erkältungserreger mit sich herumtragen. Dagegen kann sich der Körper gut wehren, wenn er zirka 37 Grad Celsius warm ist. Doch wird er kälter, gewinnen die Viren die Oberhand. Bei niedriger Außentemperatur kühlt die Körperoberfläche aus, Blutgefäße ziehen sich zusammen, und die Durchblutung nimmt ab. Diese Reaktion hat Vor- und Nachteile: Einerseits schützt sich der Körper so vor weiterem Wärmeverlust und stellt sicher, dass die lebenswichtigen Organe weiterhin versorgt sind und nicht auskühlen. Andererseits gelangen auf Grund der eingeschränkten Durchblutung weniger Abwehrzellen in die Schleimhäute, und die Erkältungsviren haben so leichteres Spiel.



Und dann gehen die Menschen vom nass-kalten Wetter ins warme, trockene, was die Schleimhäute angreift usw.
Warum denkst du, stecken sich die Leute im Winter häufiger mit Rhinoviren oder Coronaviren an als im Sommer?
Wegen der Temperatur im Winter!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die Übersterblichkeitsstatistiken und -analysen werden geführt, wie bisher auch.



Hatte ich ja auch gar nicht gemeint, ich sprach von der Zählweise der Toten.
Sinnerfassendes Lesen, 2 Klasse Grundschule.

_"Bei der Grippe 2017/2018 hat man im Nachhinein erst festgestellt wie schlimm das war und mangels Grippe auf Totenscheinen, war man wohl gezwungen einen Zahl zu schätzen und dann kam man auf 25000 Tote."

_Und das läuft bei Covid 19 momentan anders, das ist so. Bei der Grippe kam niemand auf die Idee mit PCR Tests flächendeckend zu testen, denn dann wären die Toten 2017/2018 explodiert, sind nämlich insgesamt 3 mal so viele wie bisher mit Covid-19.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzig neue bei Corona ist, dass einige Leute darauf beharren, erstere Zahlen für Influenza mit letzteren für Covid-19 zu vergleichen, um ein schönes Ergebnis zu erhalten.



Nein, der Grund ist, die Grundregeln der Infektiologie einzuhalten, Kritik kam unter anderem auf von Rechtsmediziner Püschel. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieso bitte schön sollte man die Gesamttoten einer kompletten Grippesaison auf einen Monat umlegen?



Wäre ja auch vollkommener Blödsinn. Die Übersterblichkeit im Monat April liegt bei 8% in Deutschland laut RKI, verursacht durch Coronafälle. Influenza kam im März 2018, Februar 2018 in beiden Monaten locker darüber hinaus.
Von 15 Februar bis 15 März sogar erheblich mit 40% Übersterblichkeit.

Schön auch zu sehen, hier.
Grafisch visualisiert, eventuell einfacher für dich als Texte zu verarbeiten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch 25000/Monat immer noch nicht 50% über der normalen Mortalität liegen, sondern nur 30%. Methodik falsch und Rechnung falsch...



Nur 30%? Bei Corona waren es im April 8% und in allen anderen Monaten ist es völlig irrelevant weil zu niedrig um es überhaupt zu erfassen. Stellen sind es an Übersterblichkeit der Influenza im Monat Februar und März fast 50%, im Mittel >30%.

Noch eine Quelle.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für eine seriöse Betrachtung bräucht man natürlich Quelle und Rohdaten). Bei der von dir vorgeblich durchgeführten (und definitiv sinnvolleren) monatlichen Betrachtung bleibt für den hervorstechenden März 2018 vielleicht ein 20%iger Anstieg übrig, statt behaupteter 50%.



Es wurde nur eine Grafik mit den Zahlen des statistischen Bundesamtes gebastelt, das hättest du auch schon den Quellen entnehmen können, habe es schon 3x verlinkt hier nochmal.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In diesen habe ich deine chronisch mangelhaften Quellenangaben und die teilweise als Beleg für deine Aussagen ungeeigneten Zitate sowie in einem Fall deine Ausbildung bzw. deren Ergebnis wegen einem offensichtlichen Mangel kritsiert.



Tut mir leid, dass ich für ein Forum mit vielen überzeugten Hobby-Ärzten keine Texte auf Niveau einer Doktor-Arbeit verfasse.
Deine ganze Argumentation besteht ja zum Großteil nur aus dieser Kritik. Um Argumente geht es dir doch gar nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Scharf, ja. Aber auch nicht Grund- oder Argumentationslos.



Ich sehe keinen Grund für Schärfe in dieser Diskussion. Es geht um das Wohl der Menschen in Deutschland.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in keinem meiner Posts steht irgend eine Aussage über deine Person, erst recht keine beleidigende.



Du hast sofort eine Aluhut oder Verschwörungs- Keule herausgeholt, bei erster Gelegenheit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich lassen sich um die 35% impfen, und das ist seit über 10 Jahren ein recht stabiler Wert....



Es ist etwas grundverschiedenes ob ich Grippeimpfungen aller Deutschen zähle, oder sämtliche der über 60 Jährigen.
Aller Deutschen deshalb, weil somit das Grippevirus munter weitergereicht wird, auch an die restlichen 65% der über 60 jährigen die sich nicht impfen lassen!

Wenn nur 10% der Bevölkerung geimpft sind, kann es auch keinen Schutz geben, geschweige denn eine Herdenummunität.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verdünnung kann zu keinem falschen Positiv führen.



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet, Verdünnung führt zu falsch negativen Ergebnisse, die auch schlimm sind.
Wenn aber zu viel getestet wird, ergeben sich 1 bis 2% Falsch-Positive Ergebnisse, die bei einer geringen Durchseuchungsrate Fehlerquoten von 50% generieren können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - ne? Wenn 2 von 100 echt-negativen Tests ein falsches Positiv ergeben, dann sollte im Schnitt selbst bei 0 Durchseuchung nur jedes 50te Ergebnis falsch sein.



Ja, korrekt, dann ist das Virus aber doch da, da ja 2% der Bevölkerung infiziert sind.
Spahn hatte das schön erklärt. Oder ist Spahn ein Verschwörungsonkel?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jedes zweite Ergebnis falsch ist, hat man keine genetische Analyse gemacht, sondern eine Münze geworfen.



Und das ist die Konsequenz aus niedrigen Durchseuchungsrate, nicht perfekter Spezifität und geringer Durchseuchungsrate.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das "Risikogruppen" ein "Risiko" haben, dass sie meiden sollten, besagt schon die Definition des Wortes. Das 30 Prozent der Bevölkerung zur Risikogruppe für eine bestimmte Gefahr zählen, wie bei Covid-19, ist aber, wenn auch "nichts neues", so doch etwas ungewöhnliches.



Nein, gar nicht ungewöhnlich, denn fast  30% der Bevölkerung sind über 60 Jahre alt.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Quelle: Pneumologe ueber Atemmasken: &#8222;Sauerstoffmangel bei gesunden Menschen
> 
> ausgeschlossen&#8220; - Panorama - idowa



Frage: Sind alle Menschen gesund?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite momentan täglich 8 Stunden mit Maske, genauso wie meine Kollegen. Keiner hat dadurch irgendwelche Probleme, außer das es halt nervt.



Mein Bruder ist seit seiner Kindheit Asthmatiker. Das Tragen der Maske löst regelmäßig Anfälle, sowie psychischen Stress aus.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen tragen doch alle anderen die Maske, um diese Risikogruppen nicht anzustecken!!!



Was hat das mit Ausnahmeregelungen zum Tragen einer Maske zu tun?
Rein logisch gesehen müssen Risikogruppen somit weniger angesteckt werden. Ob das wirklich etwas bringt, müssen Untersuchungen zeigen.

Bisher gibt es einige Studien die Beweise für positive Effekte liefern, die WHO sieht es gemischt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Keine, da das medizinische Personal geimpft ist.



Es gibt keine sichere Impfung gegen Grippeviren und ich denke du hast die Fragestellung nicht verstanden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und vorbei ist an der Pandemie überhaupt nichts:



Du hast eine Lesekompetenz von annähernd null.
Ich sprach von Deutschland, oder hier wieder die Frage:

Möchtest du Lockdowns erwirken, weil in anderen Ländern sich der Ausbruch verstärkt hat?
Das Epizentrum ist vom Nahen Osten, China und Europa nach Amerika gewandert.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja das liegt doch nicht daran, dass  Menschen an Covid-19 erkrankt sind, sondern  Drostens PCR Test nicht für Fleischereibetriebe geeignet ist.
> Der Test auf Coronaviren toter Tiere reagiert. (Zoonose)



Das ist Quatsch. Corona gibt es bei Schweinen nicht!!!

Dazu reagiert der Test auf das Corona-Virus. (Und ein paar Fledermaus-Corona-Viren, die aber nicht in der Zivilisation vorkommen, sowie das alte SARS-Virus, welches nicht existiert).


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. Corona gibt es bei Schweinen nicht!!!



Gegenfrage: Werden bei Tönnies nur Schweine geschlachtet, oder doch nicht auch Rinder?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu reagiert der Test auf das Corona-Virus. (Und ein paar Fledermaus-Corona-Viren, die aber nicht in der Zivilisation vorkommen, sowie das alte SARS-Virus, welches nicht existiert).



Drosten sagt in seinem Podcast mitte März etwas anderes. Da gibt es durchaus Kreuzreaktionen mit Coronaviren bei Tieren, wie etwa Rindern.

Bezüglich Sensitivität und Spezifität.

Beispiel:

100% Sensitivität und 99% Spezifität ergeben bei 10% Durchseuchung ein zu 92% richtiges Ergebnis eines PCR Tests.
Also ein wirklich positiver Testkandidat wird somit zu 92% erkannt.
Liegt die Durchseuchung bei 1% (weit darüber waren wir wohl nicht) liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eines falsch positiven Ergebnisses bei 50%, jeder zweite ist Falsch-Positiv.


----------



## fipS09 (5. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Frage: Sind alle Menschen gesund?
> 
> Mein Bruder ist seit seiner Kindheit Asthmatiker. Das Tragen der Maske löst regelmäßig Anfälle, sowie psychischen Stress aus.



Du sagst doch selbst man kann sich bei Krankheit davon befreien lassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juli 2020)

Corona-Krise in den USA: 57.000 Neuinfektionen taeglich - In Krankenhaeusern in Texas wird es eng | Politik


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. Juli 2020)

Die Todesfälle in den USA steigen trotz viele Neuinfektionen nur noch sehr langsam an.
Abgesehen von Behandlungsengpässen, welche vermieden werden müssen, ist das okay.
Die Menschen müssen sich früher oder später anstecken, denn eine Impfung kann nur einen teilweisen Schutz bieten.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juli 2020)

Vlt setzt Lichtspieler0000  mit seinem logik ja voraus das bei vielen Infektionen weniger kritische Fälle gibt und dadurch die endliche Ressource  Medizinisches Personal nicht belastet  werden und dadurch genug Betten vorhanden wären.      und er Zaubert die Fachpersonal aus seinem zauberhut wie houdini , genug Nachschub sind vorhanden.
Dann hätten die Welt  ja gar keine Maßnahmen  gebraucht. 

Vlt bekommt Trump paar Tips von Putin, wie man zahlen verschönt *joke 




-

Sind wir nach einer Corona-Infektion doch nicht immun? â€&#8220;  B.Z. Berlin

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

Trump wird versuchen die Wahlen aufgrund der Corona Lage zu verschieben.
Oder er sorgt dafür, dass nicht alle Wahllokale besetzt sind -- vorzugsweise die, die in Gebieten von Minderheiten liegen.


----------



## LightLoop (5. Juli 2020)

Unwetter in Suedchina: Millionen Menschen von Fluten bedroht | tagesschau.de   Mal gucken ob sich jetzt die nächsten Seuchen breit machen...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst wieder Framing Müll vom aller feinsten,



Insgesamt gibt es drei Möglichkeiten mit der  Pandemie umzugehen.

Möglichkeit 1: Sehr viele  infizieren sich in kurzer Zeit , hohe Reproduktionszahl, Überschreitung der Kapazitätsgrenzen, viele Tote in kurzer Zeit, Triage.Vorteil: Es gibt Kreuzimmunitäten + Herdenimmunitäten und eine neue Welle Bedarf einer deutlichen Mutation des Genoms und die Bevölkerung schützt sich selbst. Ein Impfstoff  der nicht gut funktioniert ist nicht notwendig

Möglichkeit 2. Infektionen werden Schritt für Schritt anhand der Kapazitäten der Krankenhäuser gesteuert und Maßnahmen bei zu vielen gleichzeitigen Infektionen mal runter und mal hochgefahren. (USA, Schweden)

Vorteil: Ähnlich Möglichkeit 1. Nachteile: Wirtschaft wird schwächer, längere Dauer bis Herdenimmunität erreicht ist.

Möglichkeit 3. Massive Maßnahmen um Neuinfektionen auf das Niveau von Falsch Positiv Tests zu drücken, Wirtschaft abkühlen lassen und so weitermachen bis es einen Impfstoff gibt, der wenig bringt und später die Strategie ändern.

Die WHO bevorzugt mittlerweile Ansatz 2 und lobt Schweden, denn die werden wesentlich schneller zur Normalität zurückkehren können.

Deine restlichen Ausführungen haben mit meinem Beitrag nichts zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

Mir ist nicht klar, wieso du die USA zum Modell von Schweden dazu zählst.
Die USA haben überhaupt kein Modell am Laufen weil der Präsident des Landes so tut als wenn es ihm nichts angeht, was passiert.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

Das schwedische Modell ist gescheitert -- ganz einfach.
Die Briten wollten ja auch so tun als wenn es keine Pandemie gäbe und sind ebenfalls gescheitert.
Es gibt aktuell zwei Länder, die immer noch so tun als wenns keine Pandemie gäbe und das sind die USA und Brasilien und entsprechend sind da die Zahlen.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2020)

An sich gibt es unter den weltweit führenden Epidemiologen nur einen Punkt, in denen absolute Einigkeit herrscht: Welcher Umgang mit der Pandemie der richtige war, weiß man, wenn sie vorbei ist.
Jedes Land muss anhand seiner durchaus unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten, seiner medizinischen Kapazitäten und natürlich anhand seiner wirtschaftlichen und politischen Handlungsspielräume selbst entscheiden, wie es vorgehen will bzw. kann.

Die Wirtschaft kann man allerdings nahezu ausklammern: Im Moment geht es allen Ländern so ziemlich gleich besch...eiden, egal welchen Kurs sie fahren. Die globalen Abhängigkeiten bei Produktionsketten und Warenverkehr sind dermaßen umfassend, dass ein nationaler Sonderkurs nichts ändert - egal ob dramatisch falsch oder überraschend richtig.

Wichtigere Faktoren sind da eher demographische. Länder mit geringeren ökonomischen Reserven werden in der Hinsicht härter getroffen, haben allerdings auch häufig eine jüngere Bevölkerung und damit die kleinere Hochrisikogruppe; auch ist die Spezialisierung nicht so hoch, dass der Ausfall einiger zentraler Räder im Getriebe kritisch wäre. Das wiederum kippt aber, wenn die medizinische Versorgung bzw. die hygienischen Rahmenbedingungen so schlecht sind, dass es den Vorteil der Bevölkerungszusammensetzung wieder auffressen.

Und was auffällig ist: Am härtesten trifft es Gesellschaften, die arm und/oder desozialisiert sind. Uns geht es im weltweiten Durchschnitt deshalb so gut, weil wir ein wohlhabender Sozialstaat sind. Das gilt gewissermaßen auch für Schweden, Sonderkurs hin oder her. In den USA hingegen gibt es bereits eine gewaltige Schere, und die Auswirkungen der Pandemie bzw. bereits der Umgang damit verschärfen das noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Werte werden hinsichtlich
> 
> Nicht aber hinsichtlich der Inkubationszeit, wie gesagt wurde.



Bitte ließ das untere PDF in deinem eigenen Link, das ist nicht ohne Grund mit "Erläuterung" beschriftet. 

Solange die Basics unbekannt sind, macht eine weitere Diskussion offensichtlich keinen Sinn.



> Ja das liegt doch nicht daran, dass  Menschen an Covid-19 erkrankt sind, sondern  Drostens PCR Test nicht für Fleischereibetriebe geeignet ist.
> Der Test auf Coronaviren toter Tiere reagiert. (Zoonose)



Deute ich diese Aussage richtig als "Tönnies-Mitarbeiter haben nur deswegen ein positives Covid-19-Testergebnis, weil mehrere Tage nach Einstellung aller (maskengeschützten) Arbeiten noch so viele nicht-Sars-Cov2-Viren aus toten Tieren in ihrem Rachen hingen, dass alle positiven Testergebnisse falsch sind"? 



> ...Ich...Ich...Ich...
> Ich habe fast niemanden gesehen, der so früh schon Schutzmasken getragen hat



Protipp: Entweder statistisch arbeitender Soziologe sein oder Sätze mit "Ich" und Aussagen über die gesamte Bevölkerung trennen, insbesondere wenn man Medienberichte über die gesamte Bevölkerung sowie Analysen des von der Gesamtbevölkerung beeinflussten Gesamtmarktes leugnet.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> 100% Sensitivität und 99% Spezifität ergeben bei 10% Durchseuchung ein zu 92% richtiges Ergebnis eines PCR Tests.
> Also ein wirklich positiver Testkandidat wird somit zu 92% erkannt.
> Liegt die Durchseuchung bei 1% (weit darüber waren wir wohl nicht) liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eines falsch positiven Ergebnisses bei 50%, jeder zweite *Positive* ist Falsch-Positiv.



fixed it for you...

Für meist verwendeten Antikörpertests finden sich übrigens Angaben von 99,8% Spezifität. Das heißt bei 1% Durchseuchung (halte ich auch für realistisch) kämen auf 10 echte positive 2 weitere falsch positive Ergebnisse. Wiederholt man die Testung im Falle eines positiven Ergebnisses, was nicht nur aus Sicherheitsgründen empfehlenswert, sondern bei Einsatz des meines Wissens nach recht beliebten Poolings sogar automatisch Teil der Vorgehensweise ist, reduziert sich diese Zahl entsprechend um 1/500, das heißt man hätte 1 falsch positives auf 2500 echt positive. Ein gemeinhin als "vernachlässigbar" bezeichnetes Verhältnis.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Insgesamt gibt es drei Möglichkeiten mit der  Pandemie umzugehen.
> 
> Möglichkeit 1: Sehr viele  infizieren sich in kurzer Zeit , hohe Reproduktionszahl, Überschreitung der Kapazitätsgrenzen, viele Tote in kurzer Zeit, Triage.Vorteil: Es gibt Kreuzimmunitäten + Herdenimmunitäten
> ...
> Möglichkeit 3. Massive Maßnahmen um Neuinfektionen auf das Niveau von Falsch Positiv Tests zu drücken, Wirtschaft abkühlen lassen und so weitermachen bis es einen Impfstoff gibt,.



Das Immunsystem soll also mit Ausbildung einer hervorragend schütztenden Immunität auf eine Proteinstruktur am kompletten Virus reagieren, aber mit einer komplett nutzlosen Reaktion auf genau die gleiche Struktur, die im Rahmen einer Impfung produziert wird?


----------



## Slezer (5. Juli 2020)

Lando Norris hat sich eine kalte Wasserflasche an die Stirn gehalten nachdem ihm der Eintritt wegen zu hoher Temperatur verweigert wurde. 

Da sieht man mal wie witzlos das alles ist....


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Lando Norris hat sich eine kalte Wasserflasche an die Stirn gehalten nachdem ihm der Eintritt wegen zu hoher Temperatur verweigert wurde.
> Da sieht man mal wie witzlos das alles ist....



Die Älteren in der Clique kaufen das Gesöff für die Jüngeren. Da sieht man mal, wie sinnlos es ist, Kindern und Jugendlichen keinen Alkohol zu verkaufen, weil es ja sowieso überhaupt keine Hürde gibt und  ... Oh, Moment mal!  

Das darfst du gerne auf andere umgehbare Altersfreigaben, ignorierbare rote Ampeln und nur symbolisch beschrankte Bahnübergänge, lediglich durch Beschilderung ausgesprochene Badeverbote, Altersfreigaben für Medienprodukte, Anschnallpflicht wenn keiner kuckt und zig andere ähnlich gelagerte Sachverhalte übertragen.


----------



## Slezer (5. Juli 2020)

Und du bringst hier total blöde Beispiele (wie immer)


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Und du bringst hier total blöde Beispiele (wie immer)



Du hast die "Witzlosigkeit" einer Regel damit begründet, dass es leicht möglich ist, diese zu umgehen.
Ich habe dir beispielhaft weitere Regeln genannt, die unschwer zu umgehen sind, also demzufolge ebenso "witzlos" wären.

Wenn dich derart naheliegende Analogien (wie immer) geistig überfordern, musst du das mit den Lehrern deiner Baumschule klären.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2020)

Das messen per Kamera ist nicht perfekt weil das Ergebnis ungenau ist.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Drosten sagt in seinem Podcast mitte März etwas anderes.



Nö, sagt er nicht. 
Der Test reagiert nur auf die genanten Viren.


			
				https://www.vet-consult.de/news/corona-pcr-testgenauigkeit-1944.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bovine Coronaviren ähneln dem neuen humanen Coronavirus. Könnte das zu falsch positive Corona-Testergebnissen bei Landwirten und Tierärzten führen?
> 
> *Die Antwort ist Nein.* Das bovine Coronavirus ist dem SARS-CoV-2 zwar sehr ähnlich, aber die PCR-Diagnostik ist so genau, dass sie bei der kleinsten Abweichung der DNA der Coronaviren von dem Testvirus (CoV-2) ein negatives Testergebnis angezeigt wird. Die derzeit gängige Testmethode ist die PCR (Polymerase Kettenreaktion). Die Methode ist gekennzeichnet durch Schnelligkeit (Ergebnis in 6 Std.) und Genauigkeit. Der Doppelstrang der DNA des Virus wird aufgetrennt, abgeschrieben (Transkription) und vervielfältigt. Der Test ist nur dann positiv, wenn die DNA exakt der Basenkodierung der CoV-2 entspricht. Das bedeutet auch, dass andere Corona-Erkältungsviren des Menschen im Test negativ reagieren würden.
> 
> ...


Corona: PCR-Testgenauigkeit | vet-consult





Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst wieder Framing Müll vom aller feinsten, die massiv gestiegenen Neuinfektionen gibt es erst wieder seit 1-2 Wochen, also mit Inkubationszeit, seit 2-3 Wochen und da man mittlerweile eine gestiegene Lernkurve bei der Behandlung von schweren Coronafällen hat, kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch gar keine Aussagen über die Todesrate treffen, die durch diese zweite Welle entstehen wird! Darüber hinaus ist man in Teilen der USA schon wieder über der Kapazitätsgrenze an verfügbaren Betten und somit ist die Einführung der Triage in gewissen Regionen nur noch eine Frage von Stunden oder Tagen und die Todesrate der neuen Welle, können wir vielleicht in 4 Wochen beurteilen.



Es ist immer noch die erste Welle. 
Einen Rückgang der Infektionen gab es in den USA bisher nicht. Nur der Anstieg ist aktuell eben noch stärker.


Coronavirus-Pandemie: Weitere spanische Region abgeriegelt | tagesschau.de


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das schwedische Modell, ist doch schon von den Schweden selbst zu den Akten gelegt worden, in den letzten 2 Wochen, aber anscheinend ist das in gewisse "Szenekreise" noch nicht Vorgdrungen.



Wenn man mitbekommt, dass auch Wintersemester in den meisten Universitäten und Hochschulen fast ausschließlich online stattfinden sollen, wünscht man sich sehr schnell das Schwedische Modell.
Man merkt relativ schnell wie viel erfundenen Fez du in die Welt setzt.

Die explodierenden Zahlen in Deutschland gab es zu einem hohen Teil deswegen, weil die Testzahlen explodierten und so tummelten sich zwischen den wirklich Infizierten eine ganze Reihe an Falsch-Positiven.

Es wurden abgesehen von Hotspots nie mehr als 10% positiv getestet meist deutlich weniger, was um zwei Ecken gedacht bedeutet: Hoher Anteil an Falsch-Positiven Tests, bedeutet gar keine echten Infizierten.

Die logarithmische Skalierung  zeigt einen klar positiven Trend.

Am Ende sterben nur so viele Menschen, weil man ganz genau hinsieht, hätte man das Virus nicht gefunden, wäre man mit einer Letalität von 0,1 bis 0,3 von einer starken Grippewelle ausgegangen.
Hobbyärzte  in diesem Form sprechen von 5% IFR-Rate. Kopf-> Tisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_&#1059; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1093;&#1072; &#1075;&#1083;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072; &#1074;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080;._


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2020)

Das liegt aber eher an den Unfähigkeiten der Hochschulen. Wenn man einfach größere Räume nimmt, dann geht das auch mit den Abständen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die logarithmische Skalierung zeigt einen klar positiven Trend.



Wo ist da ein positiver Trend? 
Oder bist zu blöd eine Logarithmische Skalierung zu verstehen?!
Schau mal auf die Skala.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das schwedische Modell ist gescheitert -- ganz einfach.



Warum ist es denn gescheitert? Schweden steht was die Infektionslage angeht, gar nicht so schlecht da, langfristig ist das Schwedische Modell die beste Lösung.



> Dass das Land nicht die Kontrolle über die Pandemie verliert, bestätigen auch die kontinuierlich sinkenden Todeszahlen und rückläufigen Intensivbehandlungen von Covid-19-Patienten. Und so attestiert die WHO in der E-Mail Schweden, es sei dem Land durch Einbindung der Gesellschaft gelungen, die Verbreitung auf einem Niveau zu halten, das das Gesundheitssystem bewältigen könne.



Sieht nach Erfolg anstatt Scheitern aus.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein positiver Trend?
> Oder bist zu blöd eine Logarithmische Skalierung zu verstehen?!
> Schau mal auf die Skala.



Medien verbreiten gern kumulierte Ergebnisse, damit die Kurve einen möglichst exponentiellen Charakter zeigt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

Es gibt in Schweden deutlich mehr Infektionen und Tote pro Einwohner als in Deutschland. Auch die Zahl er aktiven Infektionen  ist um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber eher an den Unfähigkeiten der Hochschulen. Wenn man einfach größere Räume nimmt, dann geht das auch mit den Abständen.



Unsere Profs haben schon großzügig rausgeprüft^^


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Seehofer fuer bundesweit kostenlose Massentests | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte ließ das untere PDF in deinem eigenen Link, das ist nicht ohne Grund mit "Erläuterung" beschriftet.



Danke, dass du mir recht gibst und es nicht für nötig hältst diese Basics, die ich angeblich vergessen habe, zu erläutern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange die Basics unbekannt sind, macht eine weitere Diskussion offensichtlich keinen Sinn.



Das denke ich mir bei dir auch oft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deute ich diese Aussage richtig als "Tönnies-Mitarbeiter haben nur deswegen ein positives Covid-19-Testergebnis, weil mehrere Tage nach Einstellung aller (maskengeschützten) Arbeiten noch so viele nicht-Sars-Cov2-Viren aus toten Tieren in ihrem Rachen hingen, dass alle positiven Testergebnisse falsch sind"?



Weltweit stecken sich im Vergleich sehr viele Mitarbeiter von Fleischereibetrieben mit dem Coronavirus an.
Jetzt kann man sagen, es liege an den beengten Unterbringungen der Osteuropäischen Arbeiter, oder es sind viel mehr Kreuzreaktionen mit tierischen Coronaviren, auf die der PCR Test reagiert oder typische tierische Reservoirs, welche die Menschen mit SARS-CoV-2 infizieren.
Bislang wurde nicht überprüft, ob dies bei Rinderfleisch der Fall sein kann, Schweine und Hühner wurden bisher ausgeschlossen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Protipp: Entweder statistisch arbeitender Soziologe sein oder Sätze mit "Ich" und Aussagen über die gesamte Bevölkerung trennen, insbesondere wenn man Medienberichte über die gesamte Bevölkerung sowie Analysen des von der Gesamtbevölkerung beeinflussten Gesamtmarktes leugnet.



Wo sind denn deine Analysen, wer vor der Maskenpflicht am 24.04 bei Betreten von öffentlichen Einrichtungen oder Geschäften eine Maske getragen hat? Abstand wurde gehalten, Masken wurden kaum getragen. Behauptest du die Menschen haben vor der Maskenpflicht Masken getragen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> fixed it for you...



Korrekt, hab ein Wort vergessen. Das gilt nur für die Positiv getesteten, soweit klar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für meist verwendeten Antikörpertests finden sich übrigens Angaben von 99,8% Spezifität.



Ja, Antikörpertests, ich rede von *PCR Tests* und nur solche sind für die Diagnostik der Akutphase verwendbar. Warum?
Eine Antikörper Testung nach ELISA-Methode kann die PCR Methode nicht ersetzen, weil Antikörper erst nach mehreren Wochen, teilweise sogar erst Monaten nach der Infektion nachweisbar sind.

Und diese Tests werden momentan ausnahmslos !alle! selbstzertifiziert.
Du pickst dir um meine These zu widerlegen also einen Antikörpertest heraus der erst seit kurzem zur Verfügung steht, aber gar nicht flächendeckend eingesetzt wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Immunsystem soll also mit Ausbildung einer hervorragend schütztenden Immunität auf eine Proteinstruktur am kompletten Virus reagieren, aber mit einer komplett nutzlosen Reaktion auf genau die gleiche Struktur, die im Rahmen einer Impfung produziert wird?



Eine durchlebte Infektion immunisiert wesentlich besser als eine Impfung oder gar nur das Verabreichen von bereits produzierten Antikörpern, welche schnell wieder abgebaut werden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö, sagt er nicht.



"_Rein theoretisch würde die PCR gegen das alte SARS-Coronavirus reagieren. Das gibt es aber seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr beim Menschen. "

_Aber bei Rindern, die einen großes Reservoir an Coronaviren dauerhaft in sich tragen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt in Schweden deutlich mehr Infektionen und Tote pro Einwohner als in Deutschland.



Etwa doppelt so viele, dafür dauert das in Schweden alles auch nicht so lange, wenn man annimmt, dass ein Impfstoff keine effektive Lösung bieten wird, was wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber bei Rindern, die einen großes Reservoir an Coronaviren dauerhaft in sich tragen.



Bist du zu blöd zum Lesen?

Da steht eindeutig, das die Rinderviren abweichen und der Test da nicht drauf reagiert.



> Bovine Coronaviren ähneln dem neuen humanen Coronavirus. Könnte das zu falsch positive Corona-Testergebnissen bei Landwirten und Tierärzten führen?
> 
> *Die Antwort ist Nein.* Das bovine Coronavirus ist dem SARS-CoV-2 zwar sehr ähnlich, aber die PCR-Diagnostik ist so genau, dass sie bei der kleinsten Abweichung der DNA der Coronaviren von dem Testvirus (CoV-2) ein negatives Testergebnis angezeigt wird. Die derzeit gängige Testmethode ist die PCR (Polymerase Kettenreaktion). Die Methode ist gekennzeichnet durch Schnelligkeit (Ergebnis in 6 Std.) und Genauigkeit. Der Doppelstrang der DNA des Virus wird aufgetrennt, abgeschrieben (Transkription) und vervielfältigt. Der Test ist nur dann positiv, wenn die DNA exakt der Basenkodierung der CoV-2 entspricht. Das bedeutet auch, dass andere Corona-Erkältungsviren des Menschen im Test negativ reagieren würden.
> 
> ...



Bovinae &#8211; Wikipedia = Rind

Latein scheint in der SiegHeilPraktiker Ausbildung auch nicht vorgekommen zu sein. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, Antikörpertests, ich rede von *PCR Tests* und nur solche sind für die Diagnostik der Akutphase verwendbar.



Die PCR-Test haben erst recht keine falschen-positiven Ergebnisse. Das ist einfach nicht möglich.

Es wird einfach geprüft 

if DNA = ...GTCNAGCT...
then
test positiv


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Warum ist es denn gescheitert? Schweden steht was die Infektionslage angeht, gar nicht so schlecht da,



Und wir stehen hinsichtlich der Infektionslage noch besser und ansonsten nicht schlechter da als Schweden.
Das triftige Argument war jetzt gleich noch mal welches?



> langfristig ist das Schwedische Modell die beste Lösung.



Diese seltsame Kringel mit dem Punkt darunter, den du am Ende mancher Sätze und Überschriften findest, nennt man "Fragezeichen". Dieses verwenden Menschen, wenn sie etwas erfragen möchten oder etwas für ungesichert halten.
Ferner sind Worte wie "könnte", "sollte", "würde" und "hätte" Signale für den Konjunktiv.
Mit diesem Wissen bewaffnet, möchte ich dir empfehlen, den von dir verlinkten Artikel noch einmal zu lesen.

Übrigens ist es bemerkenswert, dass die Einschätzungen des RKI oder der WHO mal komplett bekloppt oder "politisch motiviert", wenn sie dir gerade nicht in den Kram passen, aber unbedingt zutreffend, wenn dies doch einmal der Fall ist. Wäre es nicht an der Zeit zu realisieren, dass auch dort häufig laut nachgedacht, jedoch kein gesicherter Endstand postuliert wird?

Gesichert ist nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand nur Folgendes: Deutschland steht durch seinen Maßnahmenkatalog weltweit in Sachen geringer Neuinfektionen und Todeszahlen mit an der Spitze, was den Umgang mit der Pandemie angeht, ohne dass es uns dadurch schlechter ginge, jedoch teilweise besser geht als Ländern mit weniger Einschränkungen. Und gegen Erfolg lässt sich bekanntlich schlecht etwas sagen.

Darüber hinaus gehende Überlegungen, dass beispielsweise das schwedische Modell langfristig erfolgreicher sein *könnte*, darf man natürlich anstellen; es gibt schließlich keine Denkverbote. Aber dieses Modell angesichts der aktuellen Zahlen als das bessere zu verkaufen, ist unseriös.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Das sind die Richtigen. Sich es immer so drehen das es für einen passt.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2020)

Maskenpflicht im Handel: Einige Bundeslaender pruefen die Abschaffung - WELT

Endlich! Weg mit allen Beschränkungen!

Party on!

Englaender feiern Wiedereroeffnung der Pubs mit wilden Partys - WELT


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht im Handel: Einige Bundeslaender pruefen die Abschaffung - WELT
> 
> Endlich! Weg mit allen Beschränkungen!



Nö. Im Supermarkt bleibt es bei der Maske.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht im Handel: Einige Bundeslaender pruefen die Abschaffung - WELT
> 
> Endlich! Weg mit allen Beschränkungen!


Aber nicht in allen Bundesländern.



> Party on!
> 
> Englaender feiern Wiedereroeffnung der Pubs mit wilden Partys - WELT





> Mit rund 44.000 Corona-Toten ist Großbritannien das am stärksten von der Pandemie betroffene Land in Europa.


Da wäre mir nach feiern nicht zumute.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

Und abgeschafft wird auch nichts.

BVG fuehrt eigene Masken-Kontrolle ein &#8211; Wer ohne faehrt, zahlt 50 Euro  -
	Berlin -
	Bild.de


----------



## Lotto (6. Juli 2020)

Verstehe nicht was Leute so groß gegen die Maskenpflicht haben.
Habs auch auf N-joy im Radio gehört, wo sie Leute befragt haben. Einige meinten mit Maske würde shoppen "keinen Spass" bringen. 
Andere, dass sie Atemnot oder Juckreiz im Mund bekommen würden.  Denke wenn man die Maske mal vorher waschen würde, würde man nicht die ganzen China-Weichmacher im Mund haben. 

Masken schränken doch nahezu Null ein. Die 15-30 Minuten beim einkaufen, man kann sich auch anstellen. Selbst wenn es 2 Stunden wären...
Lieber noch ein paar Wochen Maske, als das man risikiert das die Maßnahmen wieder verschärft werden müssen.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2020)

Maskenpflicht abschaffen: Endlich Runter mit der Maske! | Nordkurier.de

Auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Masken schränken doch nahezu Null ein. Die 15-30 Minuten beim einkaufen, man kann sich auch anstellen.



Vor allem reichen die 15-30 Minuten für einen normalen Einkauf wirklich aus. 
Und alles was nicht Lebensmittel sind, bekommt man online, wo die Auswahl deutlich größer ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da steht eindeutig, das die Rinderviren abweichen und der Test da nicht drauf reagiert.



Der PCR Test reagiert auf das alte Sars Coronavirus und Verwandte diesen Stamms, welches bei Tieren absolut harmlos ist, bei einer seltenen Zoonose aber beim Menschen tödlich ist.

Die Tönnies Mitarbeiter müssen mit Antikörpertests nach 2 bis 3 Wochen nachgetestet werden und dann kann man sehen, bei wie vielen das Immunsystem Antikörper gebildet hat und wie viele wirklich infiziert waren.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die PCR-Test haben erst recht keine falschen-positiven Ergebnisse.



Antikörpertests nach ELISA-Methode sind sicherer was die Spezifität angeht, aber nicht in der Akutphase, in der PCR Test gebraucht werden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bist du zu blöd zum Lesen?



Das frage ich mich bei dir auch immer. Das typische bovine Coronavirus wird nicht als SARS-CoV.2 erkannt, auch nicht wenn die Viren einige Zeit im menschlichen Körper überleben, abe Sars-CoV-2 und Sars-CoV-1 und Verwandte dieser Stämme.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die PCR-Test haben erst recht keine falschen-positiven Ergebnisse. Das ist einfach nicht möglich.



Du liest meine verlinken Studien nicht.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vor allem reichen die 15-30 Minuten für einen normalen Einkauf wirklich aus.
> Und alles was nicht Lebensmittel sind, bekommt man online, wo die Auswahl deutlich größer ist.



Und so vernichtest Du die Geschäfte vor Ort und die Jobs der Leute. Wir dürfen unsere Wirtschaft und Kultur nicht dem Virus unterordnen. Alle Einschränkungen müssen weg! Die Leute wollen feiern, shoppen und Spaß haben.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und so vernichtest Du die Geschäfte vor Ort und die Jobs der Leute.



Wenn man nicht in der Großstadt wohnt, gibt es außer dem Supermarkt gar keine bedeutenden Shops. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der PCR Test reagiert auf das alte Sars Coronavirus und Verwandte diesen Stamms, welches bei Tieren absolut harmlos ist, bei einer seltenen Zoonose aber beim Menschen tödlich ist.



Das Rindervirus ist aber anders, damit reagiert der Test nicht drauf. Der Test reagiert auch nur auf SARS und die Fledermausviren, weil er damit entwickelt wurde, bevor Drosten die Proben vom Corona-Virus hatte.
Drosten hat den entwickelt, der wird es wohl wissen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Du liest meine verlinken Studien nicht.


Welche denn??

Bisher kam nur der übliche Verschwörungschwachsinn von dir.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht abschaffen: Endlich Runter mit der Maske! | Nordkurier.de
> 
> Auf den Punkt gebracht.



Wobei das Quatsch ist. Wenn du ohne Maske den Supermarkt betreten willst, wirst du höflich darauf hingewiesen eine aufzusetzen. Lehnst du das ab, darfst du nicht rein.
Wer also behauptet, dass das lasch verfolgt wird, sollte doch mal ein paar Quellen nennen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

Die Mitarbeiterin, welche ein Video bei Tönnies gedreht hatte und damit auf die Hygieneverstöße aufmerksam gemacht hatte, wurde gefeuert. Skandal-Kantinenvideo bei Toennies - Mitarbeiterin gefeuert | Express.de
War der Gammelfleischbude wohl zu viel Wahrheit.


----------



## Lotto (6. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und so vernichtest Du die Geschäfte vor Ort und die Jobs der Leute. Wir dürfen unsere Wirtschaft und Kultur nicht dem Virus unterordnen. Alle Einschränkungen müssen weg!



Die Leute dürfen doch shoppen, selbst 5 Stunden wenn sie Bock drauf haben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wir stehen hinsichtlich der Infektionslage noch besser und ansonsten nicht schlechter da als Schweden.



Hinsichtlich der Infektionslage stehen wir etwa doppelt so gut als Schweden da, das ist korrekt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das triftige Argument war jetzt gleich noch mal welches?



Eine Herdenimmunität ist langfristig gesehen schneller erreicht, wenn sich mehr Menschen gleichzeitig infizieren die Zahlen aber kontrollierbar bleiben und das Gesundheitssystem nicht überlasten.

Das öffentliche Leben ist  nicht eingeschränkt, Geschäfte blieben offen, keine Verbote, nur Empfehlungen und damit kommt Schweden gut zurecht und wird es auch weiterhin so machen, weil es auf lange Sicht der einzig realistische Weg ist und möchtest du die nächsten 10 Jahre mit diesen Einschränkungen dauerhaft leben?

Wir wir aus Studien wissen, ist die Sterblichkeit kaum höher als bei der saisonalen Grippe und dafür möchte man das öffentliche Leben dauerhaft einschränken und das immer wieder, jedes Jahr oder bei jeder neuen Welle?
Krankhafter Philantropismus.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es bemerkenswert, dass die Einschätzungen des RKI oder der WHO mal komplett bekloppt oder "politisch motiviert", wenn sie dir gerade nicht in den Kram passen, aber unbedingt zutreffend, wenn dies doch einmal der Fall ist.



Zeige das mal auf, anstatt es zu behaupten. Ich denke du lügst ganz eindeutig an dieser Stelle und bist dir dessen auch  vollkommen bewusst, das man das nicht vergleichen kann.
Nenne bitte ein konkreten Fall inkl. Zahlen u. Beispiel und zeige es.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deutschland steht durch seinen Maßnahmenkatalog weltweit in Sachen geringer Neuinfektionen und Todeszahlen mit an der Spitze, was den Umgang mit der Pandemie angeht, ohne dass es uns dadurch schlechter ginge, jedoch teilweise besser geht als Ländern mit weniger Einschränkungen.



Du möchtest also behaupten, diese umfassenden Freiheits-Einschränkungen, die immer wieder von neuen kommen werden, sobald die Zahl der Infektionen ansteigen, führe zu keinen Nachteilen?

Hat was von Spin-Doktor.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und gegen Erfolg lässt sich bekanntlich schlecht etwas sagen.



Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber dieses Modell angesichts der aktuellen Zahlen als das bessere zu verkaufen, ist unseriös.



Ja, du weißt als Laie einfach nicht wie Viren sich verhalten.
Viren sind Parasiten, können sich nicht eigenständig replizieren, haben keinen Stoffwechsel und benötigen einen Wirt.
Viren entstehen aus der Wirtzelleigenen RNA/DNA, bedeutet Viren werden von dir, mir und den anderen Forenexperten  im Prinzip selbst hergestellt und verbreitet.

Wie möchtest du also die Viren daran hindern zurückzukehren zu mutieren und immer wieder neue Lockdowns zu generieren? 

Hier unterhalten sich Foristen, die vom Thema nichts verstehen und bejahen Maßnahmen von einer Regierung die völlig unnötig und überzogen sind, und das bei einem relativ ungefährlichen Virus, vergleichbar mit einer Influenza.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2020)

Wie kommst du auf 10 Jahre?

In 1-2 Jahren ist der Impfstoff da, mit dem man das medizinische Personal und die Risikogruppen schützen kann.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel.



Doch. Der Schutz von Menschenleben geht vor.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, du weißt als Laie einfach nicht wie Viren sich verhalten.
> Viren sind Parasiten, können sich nicht eigenständig replizieren, haben keinen Stoffwechsel und benötigen einen Wirt.
> Viren entstehen aus der Wirtzelleigenen RNA/DNA, bedeutet Viren werden von dir, mir und den anderen Forenexperten im Prinzip selbst hergestellt und verbreitet.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich im Studium genügend mit Viren beschäftigt. Hauptsächlich mit den digitalen, aber die analogen waren im 2. Semester in Biologie auch mit dran. 
Und die Funktionsweise der PCR hatten wir gleich in mehreren Modulen mit drin.

Ungefährlich ist an dem Virus überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Rindervirus ist aber anders, damit reagiert der Test nicht drauf.



Nein, aber warum soll ich das jemandem wie dir auch erklären, der Test reagiert sehr wohl auf SARS-CoV Viren, auch bei Tieren, deshalb wurden viele Tiere schwach positiv getestet und deshalb steht die Überprüfung von Rindfleisch bei Tönnies noch aus. Weltweit gibt es es Hotspots vor allem in Fleischereibetrieben, frag dich mal warum.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche denn??



https://www.instand-ev.de/System/rv-files/340 DE SARS-CoV-2 Genom April 2020 20200502j.pdf



> Für die drei SARS-CoV-2-negativen Proben 340060, 340062 und 340065 erbrachten die Teste zum GenomNachweis von SARS-CoV-2 unabhängig von der untersuchten Gen-Region überwiegend richtig negativeErgebnisse (97,8% bis 98,6% richtige qualitative Ergebnisse). D





DKK007 schrieb:


> In 1-2 Jahren ist der Impfstoff da, mit dem man das medizinische Personal und die Risikogruppen schützen kann.



Es gibt gegen Coronaviren und Influenzaviren keinen sicheren Impfstoff!
Kann es gar nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch. Der Schutz von Menschenleben geht vor.



Das interessiert bei einer stärkeren Grippewelle auch sonst keine Sau, oder hast du da schon irgendwann mal von der Idee gehört einen Lockdown zu machen?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im Studium genügend mit Viren beschäftigt.
> Ungefährlich ist an dem Virus überhaupt nichts.



Die IFR rate ist weltweit nur bei 0,1 bis 0,3.
Das Robert Koch Institut gibt 0,58 IFR Rate an, Streeck <0,36.

Apropos Schweden:

Schweden hatte das Pech gehabt, dass die Krankheit relativ zeitig in Altenheime mit eher mäßigen hygienischen Praktiken eingeschleppt wurde.
Vor allem in der Region Stockholm. Davon bereinigt sind die Zahlen kaum schlechter als im skandinavischen Vergleich.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Apropos Schweden:
> 
> Schweden hatte das Pech gehabt, dass die Krankheit relativ zeitig in Altenheime mit eher mäßigen hygienischen Praktiken eingeschleppt wurde.
> Vor allem in der Region Stockholm. Davon bereinigt sind die Zahlen kaum schlechter als im skandinavischen Vergleich.


Eher ihre Alten opfern, als ob man vorher nicht wusste welche Zustände vor Corona geherrscht hat

"Die zahlen davon Bereinigen"  kek


Wie viele Dänen,Finnen und Norweger sind denn in Pflegeheime verstorben als Vergleich?


Junge Junge,

ich würde meine Pflegeheimbewohnern.. so was einem wie dir nicht als Arzt  wünschen.. der keinen Empathie hat  und Arien quatscht, 
aber die Götter seien dank, das man in Deutschland deinen Medizin Studium nicht anerkannt haben. 

Auch mal was Positives an Deutschen Bürokratie


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Rindervirus ist aber anders, damit reagiert der Test nicht drauf. Der Test reagiert auch nur auf SARS und die Fledermausviren, weil er damit entwickelt wurde, bevor Drosten die Proben vom Corona-Virus hatte.
> Drosten hat den entwickelt, der wird es wohl wissen.



Hier nochmal die konkreten Aussagen von Drosten dazu, wer suchet, der findet!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smhbENDRPOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 11:17



> Aber, es stimmt,... rein theoretisch würde dieser Test gegen das alte Coronaviirus reagieren, das gibt es aber beim Menschen seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr und rein theoretisch würde dieser Test auch gegen eine ganze Reihe von Fledermaus Coronaviren reagieren, aber diese gibt es auch nicht beim Menschen...
> 
> *...es gibt zum Beispiel ein Coronavirus beim Menschen, ein Erkältungscoronavirus, da würde der Test auf jeden Fall auch kreuzreagieren...
> ... gegen ein Coronavirus des Rindes , was beim Rind Durchfall macht, diese Viren sind sehr ähnlich und noch ein anderes würde kreuzreagieren gegen ein Coronavirus des Kamels...*



Du hast hiermit gezielt den *wichtigen Teil *des Interviews unterschlagen, zuzsätzlich fehlt bei deinem Zitat die Quelle, also hast du ganz absichtlich gelogen? Oder sagt das Marion Weerda? Wer ist denn die Frau? Virologin?
In dem Podcast hat Drosten bestätigt, dass es kreuzreagieren kann, nicht nur bei Tieren mit anderen Coronaviren, sondern auch bei Menschen mit Erkältungscorona-viren.



> ...SiegHeilPraktiker Ausbildung auch nicht vorgekommen zu sein...



Hier nochmal im Kontext deine gezielte Beleidigung mit Niveau, nimmste sie zurück, oder bleibst du dabei?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Eher ihre Alten opfern, als ob man vorher nicht wusste welche Zustände vor Corona geherrscht hat



Die Alten hat man doch Europaweit wesentlich deutlicher mit den letzten Grippewellen dahingerafft, ohne auch nur im Ansatz darüber nachzudenken, weitreichende Maßnahmen zu beschließen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> "Die zahlen davon Bereinigen" kek



Grippe und Corona verlaufen in allen Ländern unterschiedlich und meistens ist es der Zufall, eine Verkettung von Umständen, die die Verbreitung des Virus begünstigt oder bremst und man kann immer ganz zuletzt einschätzen, wie das genau passierte.
Aber hier in Deutschland hatten wie bereits vor dem 20 März einen starken Rückgang der Welle und der Lockdown oder die Schulschließungen haben statistisch betrachtet nicht dazu beigetragen, die Infektionszahlen zu reduzieren.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie viele Dänen,Finnen und Norweger sind denn in Pflegeheime verstorben als Vergleich?



Gerade in Stockholm wurde das Coronavirus mangels Schutzausrichtung und Personal, welches teils selbst erkrankte in die Pflegeheime gebracht, da hätte ein Lockdown auch nichts gebracht, wenn es an Schutz und dem Altenpflegesystem in Schweden krankt.

Corona-Sonderweg : Kritik an Schwedens Altenpflege | tagesschau.de

Mehr als 4000 Coronavirus-Tote in Schweden: &#8222;Wir sind in einer schrecklichen Situation gelandet&#8220; - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Die Hälfte! aller Toten kommt aus Altenheimen, deshalb sage ich das.
Ich sage nicht irgendetwas was nicht stimmt, sondern ich informiere mich vorher darüber, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Panikmachern hier. 

In Finnland sind 7250 gestorben, deutlich weniger in Altenheimen, weil dort die Hygiene besser war.
Es ist überhaupt nicht festzustellen, dass extreme Maßnahmen wie ein Lockdown oder Schutzmasken wirklich etwas bringen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Junge Junge,
> ich würde meine Pflegeheimbewohnern.. so was einem wie dir nicht als Arzt wünschen.. der keinen Empathie hat und Arien quatscht,
> aber die Götter seien dank, das man in Deutschland deinen Medizin Studium nicht anerkannt haben.



Aber wo ist außer deiner Rhetorik und dem gezielten Abwerten dein konkretes Argument gewesen?
Man opfert die Alten nicht wegen den schwedischen Sonderweg, sondern weil die Hygiene in den Altenheimen zu wünschen übrig lässt, das war vor Corona schon so.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man darf sich gerne das Heute Journal von heute abend ansehen:



Ja, was sind denn die Zahlen? In Israel haben wir zu dieser Stunde 30749 kumulierte Infektionen und 334 Todesfälle mit und durch Corona, aktive Fälle 12359, kritische Fälle 88.
Von 12359 Fällen, ganze 88 die kritisch verlaufen, also 0,7%.

Frage: Passiert da jetzt etwas, was kritisch ist? Kurz und knapp. Nein.



Don-71 schrieb:


> um zu sehen wie die pseudo Argumentation, mit eigens interpretierten Fake-Zahlen, von einigen Usern hier, praktisch schlagartig in sich zusammenbricht am Beispiel von Israel.



Was sieht man denn an den Zahlen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nun ist man von einem Dutzend Fälle täglich plötzlich mitten in der zweiten Welle (im Hochsommer) mit einer Infektionszahl weit jenseits der tausend Neuinfektionen täglich (bei 9 Millionen Einwohnern)und nach offiziellen Angaben am Ende dieser Woche an der Kapazitätsgrenze seiner Krankenhäuser, plus man hat jegliche Kontrolle über Ausbreitungsketten verloren.



Also bei 8,8 Millionen Einwohnern und recht ungefährlichen Virus, müssten andere Viren und bakterielle Erkrankungen viel mehr im Fokus stehen als Covid-19. Hier von einer ernsten Lage zu sprechen, ist Volksverdummung pur.



Don-71 schrieb:


> So viel zu unseren Aluhutträgern, das Deutschland zu heftig reagiert hat oder immer noch zu heftig reagiert.



Die Reaktion, der Lockdown und die Schulschließungen hatten laut RKI und Reproduktionskurve, einen Einfluss von fast 0.
In Deutschland haben wir Januar bis Mai weniger Tote als im Durchschnitt der vorherigen 4 Jahren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Als gelernter Jurist kann ich nur sagen, das ich die Gerichtsentscheidung von Heute bzgl. Gütersloh aufs schärfste verurteile,



Da haben einige Richter noch einen Funken Verstand gezeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber eher an den Unfähigkeiten der Hochschulen. Wenn man einfach größere Räume nimmt, dann geht das auch mit den Abständen.



Es gibt viele Dinge, die kannst du nicht in große Räume verlegen bzw. nicht sinnvoll trennen (Praktika, alles was Zusammenarbeit erfordert) und fast alles, was gut in großen Räumen funktioniert, kann man nahezu ohne Nachteil online machen. Damit beseitigt man gleichzeitig das Problem der Zugangswege, denn auch der größte Hörsaal mündet auf einen begrenzten Gang und die Studenten über einen Zeitraum von einer Stunde verteilt aus den Räumen raus und rein zu lassen, wäre nur eine wahnsinnige Zeitverschwendung.
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die ganzen "Sitzschein"-Studiengänge bei der Gelegenheit auch allgemein was zur Studienorganisation lernen.




Lotto schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was Leute so groß gegen die Maskenpflicht haben.
> Habs auch auf N-joy im Radio gehört, wo sie Leute befragt haben. Einige meinten mit Maske würde shoppen "keinen Spass" bringen.
> Andere, dass sie Atemnot oder Juckreiz im Mund bekommen würden.  Denke wenn man die Maske mal vorher waschen würde, würde man nicht die ganzen China-Weichmacher im Mund haben.
> 
> ...



Die Maskenpflicht ist zumindest für mich die mit Abstand unangenehmste Konsequenz. Und gleichzeitig ist es dienjenige, die bei Einhaltung aller anderen Vorsichtsmaßregeln (ABSTAND! Luftaustausch!) die geringste bis gar keine Wirkung haben dürfte. Da sich etwas mehr an die Maskenpflicht als an die anderen Regeln halte, nehme ich sie aber auch zerknirscht hin.

An der Stelle die Frage in die Runde: Weiß jemand, wie es mittlerweile bei der Verfügbarkeit von Masken aussieht, die einen echten Selbstschutz bieten? Und kann jemand ein Modell empfehlen, dass man auch mal ein paar Stunden aushält?




Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei das Quatsch ist. Wenn du ohne Maske den Supermarkt betreten willst, wirst du höflich darauf hingewiesen eine aufzusetzen. Lehnst du das ab, darfst du nicht rein.
> Wer also behauptet, dass das lasch verfolgt wird, sollte doch mal ein paar Quellen nennen.



Quelle: Ich, auf Basis von Beobachtungen in lokalen Supermärkten. Vielliecht hat jeder vierte jemanden, der am Eingang aufpasst, aber ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, der Maske nicht oder wirkungslos tragende Kunden im Laden angesprochen hat. Bei einigen Läden wäre ich schon froh, wenn die Mitarbeiter sich an die Regeln halten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 10 Jahre?
> 
> In 1-2 Jahren ist der Impfstoff da, mit dem man das medizinische Personal und die Risikogruppen schützen kann.



Selbst wenn es 10 Jahre dauern würde: Bis zur vollkommenen Durchseuchung bei Akzeptanz schwedischer Todeszahlen vergehen 80 Jahre. Und bislang ist noch nicht einmal klar, wie lange eine Immunisierung überhaupt anhält. Wenn sie nach zwei Jahren keine Wirkung mehr hat und man die lebenden Deutschen durchgängig immun halten wollte, wären das 40 Millionen Infektionen im Jahr, bei aktuellen Mortaliätsschätzungen inklusive Dunkelziffer also 500000 bis 1000000 Tote jährlich. "Gesundheits"system könnte man das wohl nicht mehr nennen, vielleicht ist sowas "Heil"praxis. Den Planeten dürfte es jedenfalls von einer bedrohlichen Infektion heilen...
Trotzdem würde ich für Gegenden, in denen ich mich oder irgend jemand, der wichtig ist, sich aufhalten möchte, ein Vorgehen mit 100 mal niedrigerer Todeschance befürworten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja nur das Tönnies Rinderschlachthof in Badbergen in Osnabrück ist und nicht in Gütersloh, wo ausschließlich Schweine geschlachtet werden, und schon wieder eine Theorie für das zusammengefallene Kartenhaus.



Im Kreis Gütersloh wohnen die Mitarbeiter, der Standort selbst ist in Rheda Wiedenbrück der Hauptstandort von Tönnies, dort werden Rinder geschlachtet und auch zerteilt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein geballter Schwachsinn, man kann es gerade live und in Farbe in den USA und Israel als auch Brasilien sehen, die Schweiz wird folgen und auch in Österreich ziehen die Neuinfektionen an!



In Deutschland konnte man das nicht sehen, auch in der Schweiz nicht.
Dort kam der Lockdown am 17.03 und die höchsten Infektionszahlen hatte man einen Monat später.
In Deutschland kamen der Lockdown und die Schulschließungen, nachdem die Welle bereits wieder vorbei war.
Man hätte alles weiterlaufen lassen können, lediglich Großveranstaltungen abblasen und Hygienemaßnahmen anziehen müssen. So wird man es auch bei der nächsten Welle machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie nach zwei Jahren keine Wirkung mehr hat und man die lebenden Deutschen durchgängig immun halten wollte, wären das 40 Millionen Infektionen im Jahr, bei aktuellen Mortaliätsschätzungen inklusive Dunkelziffer also 500000 bis 1000000 Tote jährlich.



Also gehst du von einer Mortalitätsrate von 1,25 bis 2,5% aus, obwohl das RKI 0,58% angibt, die Heinsbergstudie ~0,25 und viele weltweite Studien zwischen 0,1 und 0,3%.
Ist das jetzt Panikmache, oder hast du dich verrechnet?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> > ...es gibt zum Beispiel ein Coronavirus beim Menschen, ein Erkältungscoronavirus, da würde der Test auf jeden Fall auch kreuzreagieren...
> > ... gegen ein Coronavirus des Rindes , was beim Rind Durchfall macht, diese Viren sind sehr ähnlich und noch ein anderes würde kreuzreagieren gegen ein Coronavirus des Kamels...
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist also nicht nur zu blöd zum Lesen, sondern auch zum zuhören. 

Der Test bezieht sich auf den Test dieses einen Erkältungscoronavirus und nicht auf den Corona-Test bzw. das Corona-Virus (SARS-CoV-2). Das sind nämlich seine Gegenbeispiele zum kreuzreaktionsfreien* Corona SARS-CoV-2-Test. 

*Quelle* steht doch drüber. https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...methoden-und-massnahmen-973.html#post10377198
Und da kommt genau dieses eine Zitat vor. 

Außerdem solltest du schon auf ein originales Video verlinken und nicht auf irgendwelche zusammengeschnittenen Fake-Videos. 
Coronavirus-Update #16: Wir brauchen Abkürzungen bei der Impfstoffzulassung | NDR Podcast | YouTube

Min 11:50 
hunderte andere Virenproben mit dem Corona SARS-CoV-2-Test getestet und keine einziges falsch-Positives Ergebnis.
Min13:00
"Wir testen nur auf das neue Corona-Virus beim Menschen. Wenn es ein positives Ergebnis gibt, dann ist es dieses Corona-Virus und auf gar keinen Fall eines der anderen Corona-Viren."

Die Kreuzreaktionen bei anderen Coronatests kommen dazwischen.


Frau Marion Weerda ist übrigens Tierärztin. Dr. Marion Weerda - Tieraerztin und Redakteurin (Elite- und vet-consult Magazine) - Landwirtschaftsverlag Muenster | XING
Die sollte sich also mit Rindern und Schweinen auskennen. 


			
				https://www.xing.com/profile/Marion_Weerda schrieb:
			
		

> 1995 - 2003
> *Praktische Tierärztin*
> Mitarbeiterin in einer großen Rinderpraxis, Schleswig -Holstein





**)* _bis auf SARS und die Feldermaus-Coronaviren, welche keine Rolle spielen



___________________________________


Edit:


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In Finnland sind 7250 gestorben



Völlig Falsch. Es sind 329. Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
7257 ist die Gesamtzahl der Infektionen. 

Finnland hat also 7.257 Infektionen und 329 Tote.
Norwegen hat 8.932 Infektionen und 251 Tote.

Schweden hat *73.061* Infektionen und *5.433* Tote.
Insbesondere sind es über *67.600* aktuell in Infizierte in Schweden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Test bezieht sich auf den Test dieses einen Erkältungscoronavirus und nicht auf den Corona-Test bzw. das Corona-Virus (SARS-CoV-2). Das sind nämlich seine Gegenbeispiele zum kreuzreaktionsfreien Corona SARS-CoV-2-Test.



 Das höre ich da nicht heraus und selbst wenn es so ist, dann reagiert der PCR Schnelltest von Drosten auf das Sars Virus bei Tieren, welches immer noch vorkommt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und da kommt genau dieses eine Zitat vor.



 Aber nicht vollständig.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du schon auf ein originales Video verlinken und nicht auf irgendwelche zusammengeschnittenen Fake-Videos.



Das ist kein Fake-Video.



> "Bei den Testungen zeigte sich, dass die Zahl der positiven Befunde außerhalb der Zerlegung deutlich niedriger sind als in diesem Betriebsteil", hieß es weiter.



Corona-Ausbruch bei Toennies: 1331 Infizierte - vorerst kein Lockdown | tagesschau.de

Von den 1700 Infizierten sind 5 auf der Intensivstation und zwei werden beatmet, die meisten sind schon wieder negativ getestet...keiner bisher gestorben.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das höre ich da nicht heraus und selbst wenn es so ist, dann reagiert der PCR Schnelltest von Drosten auf das Sars Virus bei Tieren.



Nö macht er nicht. Er reagiert nicht auf tierische Coronaviren, außer bestimmte von Fledermäusen, die es in der Zivilisation nicht gibt. 
Er reagiert nicht auf Corona-Viren von Rindern. 
Wenn du weiter das Gegenteil behaupten willst, bringe gefälligst Quellen zu Tests/Studien, die genau das belegen.

Es gibt das SARS1-Virus nicht mehr.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber nicht vollständig.



Seit wann muss ein Zitat seitenweise vollständig sein? Dann kannst du dir auch gleich das Transkript suchen.
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/coronaskript132.pdf


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö macht er nicht.



Doch, genau das tut er.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt das SARS1-Virus nicht mehr.



Bei Menschen nicht, bei Tieren offenbar schon, oder wie erklärst du dir, dass die Großzahl der "Infizierten" Fleisch zerlegen und die anderen kaum "infiziert" sind. Weil die Tests fehlerhaft sind und die Infektionen von dem Fleisch stammen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Doch, genau das tut er.



Dann liefere gefälligst eine Quelle!!!!!!!!



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei Menschen nicht, bei Tieren offenbar schon, oder wie erklärst du dir, dass die Großzahl der "Infizierten" Fleisch zerlegen und die anderen kaum "infiziert" sind.



Nein es zum tausendsten mal, es gibt das Corona-Virus nicht bei Nutztieren!!! 
Das es dort so viele Infizierte gibt liegt daran, weil Kriminelle wie Tönnies in ihren Gammelfleischbuden Leute ausbeuten und für unter Mindestlohn in 16 Stunden ohne Mindestabstand arbeiten lassen. 
In ordentlichen Schlachthöfen gibt es keine Infektionen und auch kein Gammelfleisch.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Von den 1700 Infizierten sind 5 auf der Intensivstation und zwei werden beatmet, die meisten sind schon wieder negativ getestet...keiner bisher gestorben.



Dann warten wir einfach mal ab, bis du dran bist. 
Manchmal geht es schneller als du denkst.

Mal sehen, ob du dann immer noch Globuli einwirfst oder eine Infusion mit Kaliumchlorid machst.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann liefere gefälligst eine Quelle!!!!!!!!



Die hast du doch schon geliefert. Tiere haben Reservoirs an Coronaviren, beispielsweise Ableger der ersten SARs Viren, die immernoch bei Tieren nachgewiesen werden und wo der Test auch reagieren würde, wenn du Erreger einatmest.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein es zum tausendsten mal, es gibt das Corona-Virus nicht bei Nutztieren!!!



Die meisten Infizierten arbeiteten in den Zerlegebereichen, soviel ich gelesen habe 90%.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das es dort so viele Infizierte gibt liegt daran, weil Kriminelle wie Tönnies in ihren Gammelfleischbuden Leute ausbeuten und für unter Mindestlohn in 16 Stunden ohne Mindestabstand arbeiten lassen.



Natürlich.




DKK007 schrieb:


> In ordentlichen Schlachthöfen gibt es keine Infektionen und auch kein Gammelfleisch.



Zwei Corona-Infizierte bei Schlachthof Simon in Wittlich | SWR Aktuell Rheinland-Pfalz | SWR Aktuell | SWR

Die wird es in Zukunft schon alleine aufgrund der Falsch-Positiv-Rate geben, das wird auch das Mittel der Wahl sein um die Krise weiter zu befeuern.

Dann warten wir einfach mal ab, bis du dran bist. 
Manchmal geht es schneller als du denkst.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die hast du doch schon geliefert. Tiere haben Reservoirs an Coronaviren, beispielsweise Ableger der ersten SARs Viren, die immernoch bei Tieren nachgewiesen werden und wo der Test auch reagieren würde, wenn du Erreger einatmest.



Zum tausendetenmal für Vollidioten. Es gibt kein Virus bei Nutztieren, auf das der Test reagiert.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die meisten Infizierten arbeiteten in den Zerlegebereichen, soviel ich gelesen habe 90%.



Weil dort die Leute bei Tönnies  besonders dicht gedrängt sind und es kalte Luft gibt, wo sich das Virus gut überträgt.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann warten wir einfach mal ab, bis du dran bist.
> Manchmal geht es schneller als du denkst.



Sehr unwahrscheinlich, da ich im Gegensatz zu Leuten wie dir, mich an die Regeln halte und damit in der Lage bin mich zu schützen.
Die einfachsten Regeln sind:
Zu Hause bleiben und ansonsten wenn man doch mal zum Einkaufen raus muss, Abstand halten, bzw. da wo es nicht möglich ist Maske aufsetzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

Nein, PCR-Tests auf SARS-CoV-2 reagieren nicht positiv auf Coronaviren von Nutztieren



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In Finnland sind 7250 gestorben,



nope


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

doppelpost


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Nein, PCR-Tests auf SARS-CoV-2 reagieren nicht positiv auf Coronaviren von Nutztieren
Klärt doch alles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es wird nochmal explizit bestätigt, dass sich die Aussage von Drosten auf die Kreuzreaktionen von einem anderen Test bezieht.



			
				https://correctiv.org/faktencheck/2020/07/03/nein-pcr-tests-fuer-sars-cov-2-reagieren-nicht-positiv-auf-andere-coronaviren-von-nutztieren/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Zitat von Christian Drosten falsch interpretiert*
> 
> Youtuber Samuel Eckert behauptet in seinem Video (ab Minute 3:50), Christian Drosten, der Leiter des Instituts für Virologie der Berliner Charité habe &#8222;zugegeben&#8220;, dass der PCR-Test Kreuzreaktionen zeige. Er spielt dazu ein Zitat vor, in dem Drosten sagt: &#8222;Und rein theoretisch würde dieser Test auch gegen eine ganze Reihe von Fledermaus-Coronaviren reagieren, aber die gibt es auch nicht beim Menschen. [&#8230;] Es gibt zum Beispiel ein Coronavirus beim Menschen, ein Erkältungs-Coronavirus, da würde der Test auf jeden Fall auch kreuzreagieren, gegen ein Coronavirus des Rindes, das beim Rind Durchfall macht, diese Viren sind sehr ähnlich. Und noch ein anderes, das würde kreuzreagieren gegen ein Coronavirus des Kamels. [&#8230;]&#8220;
> 
> ...







Tengri86 schrieb:


> Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In Finnland sind 7250 gestorben
> ...



Genaugenommen sind es 329 Tote in Finnland. Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de
7257 ist die Gesamtzahl der Infektionen. 

Finnland hat also 7.257 Infektionen und 329 Tote.
Norwegen hat 8.932 Infektionen und 251 Tote.

Schweden hat *73.061* Infektionen und *5.433* Tote.
Insbesondere sind es über *67.600* aktuell in Infizierte in Schweden.



Edit:
Frankreich: Entsetzen nach Angriff auf Busfahrer | tagesschau.de


> Weil er eine Gruppe ohne Corona-Masken zurückgewiesen haben soll, ist ein Busfahrer in Frankreich brutal verprügelt worden. Berichten zufolge ist er hirntot. Aus Protest streikten zahlreiche Fahrer.


Wobei die Maskenverweigerer offensichtlich schon vorher hirntot waren bzw. allgemein sind.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Leute dürfen doch shoppen, selbst 5 Stunden wenn sie Bock drauf haben.



Sie müssen aber Spaß daran haben und niemand hat an der Coronadiktatur noch Spaß.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2020)

Frei nach dem Motto, gut geshoppt ist halb gestorben oder wie ... !? Sollen sie doch ihre Konsumtempel alle Klimatisieren, mit zu und Abluft, funktioniert doch auch in Flugzeugen. 

Darf man in Zeiten von Corona eine Klimaanlage betreiben? | Haustec


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sie müssen aber Spaß daran haben und niemand hat an der Coronadiktatur noch Spaß.



Langes Einkaufen hat noch nie Spaß gemacht. Deshalb bekommt man heute das meiste online.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juli 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto, gut geshoppt ist halb gestorben oder wie ... !? Sollen sie doch ihre Konsumtempel alle Klimatisieren, mit zu und Abluft, funktioniert doch auch in Flugzeugen.
> 
> Darf man in Zeiten von Corona eine Klimaanlage betreiben? | Haustec



Und im Flugzeug ist Maskenpflicht...
Die beste Klimaanlage bringt nix, wenn direkt neben Dir einer Corona hustet...außer, der hat den Abluftschlauch vorm Maul.
Lebensmittel online kaufen geht ja, ganz ohne Maulkorb.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Lebensmittel online kaufen geht ja, ganz ohne Maulkorb.



In meiner Gegend geht das nicht. da muss man noch zum Supermarkt gehen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Lebensmittel online kaufen geht ja, ganz ohne Maulkorb.



Bei Lebensmitteln finde ich es übertreiben. Gerade bei frischen Sachen wie Obst will man die vorher anschauen. 
Selbst bei dem, was über den Großhandel bestellt wird ist da manchmal Gemüse und Obst dabei, was nach 1-2 Tagen schlecht ist.  
Zumal auch regelmäßig andere Sachen geliefert werden, als bestellt wurden, was dann schon ein Problem sein kann, wenn für Catering Rezepte geplant sind und Veganer oder Allergiker dabei sind.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juli 2020)

Ihh Obst, ihh Gemüse, ihh Veganer, ihh Allergiker.

Obst ess ich nicht, mein Gemüse kommt aus der Dose oder dem Gefrierfach, Veganer oder Allergiker bin ich zum Glück nicht. Alles würde ich auch nicht online kaufen, aber so das gröbste zum Überleben geht schon.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Langes Einkaufen hat noch nie Spaß gemacht. Deshalb bekommt man heute das meiste online.



Das dürfte eine Hälfte der Bevölkerung anders sehen. Abgesehen davon geht es ja nicht nur um das Einkaufen sondern auch um alle anderen sozialen Aktivitäten. Clubs, Bars, Fitnessstudios, Restaurants - alles was man zum echten Leben braucht. Die Leute wollen Spaß haben.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Trump will seine Wahl anscheinend durch einen Genozid gewinnen: Coronavirus in den USA: Dreimal hoeheres Risiko fuer Schwarze | tagesschau.de



seahawk schrieb:


> Clubs, Bars, Fitnessstudios []- alles was man zum echten Leben braucht.



Außer 1-2 mal im verrauchten Studentenclub war ich da noch nie.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2020)

Dann sind aktuell knapp 50% der Bevölkerung asozial, denn die wollen die Maskenpflicht auch weg haben. Abgesehen davon wird das Virus nun immer da sein.

Man darf auch die Gefahr von zu restriktiven Maßnahmen nicht vergessen. Momentan ist das ein massiver Zulauf zu rechten Bewegungen. Brown under kann gerne in Sachsen bleiben. 

Die Wutbuerger von der B96: &#8222;Das wuesste ich doch, wenn hier Rechtsradikale waeren&#8220; - Reportageseite - Tagesspiegel


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Das es in Sachsen je nach Gemeinde 33-45% Nazis gibt ist doch nichts neues. Da muss man sich einfach die Wahlergebnisse der AfD anschauen. 
Allerdings sieht es auch in Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Brandenburg nicht viel besser aus.

Aber schon interessant, wie die  immer alles auf Merkel beziehen, dabei hat sie bei Corona genau Null entschieden und ist auch immer noch die beliebteste Politikerin im Land. Selbst Meuten kommt gerade mal auf 10% und die anderen aus der AfD werden wie Merz im negativen landen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und auch die Frauen scheinen da was verdreht zu haben:


			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/reportage/die-wutbuerger-von-der-b96-das-wuesste-ich-doch-wenn-hier-rechtsradikale-waeren/25978068.html schrieb:
			
		

> Sie erzählen dann noch, dass die deutsche Presse leider nie über die Homosexuellen berichte, die gegen Pfarrer hetzten.



War nämlich andersherum: 


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/presseschau-2020-07-03-abschiebehaft-eugh-neues-polg-bremen-egmr-urteil-frankreich-fluechtlinge/ schrieb:
			
		

> *LG Bremen &#8211; Volksverhetzung durch Pastor: *Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bremen hat den evangelischen Pastor Olaf Latzel wegen Volksverhetzung angeklagt. Dieser stellte 2019 während eines "Eheseminars" Homosexuelle als Verbrecher dar und wünschte ihnen den Tod. Seine Aussagen lud er später bei YouTube hoch. Wie die _SZ _und die_ taz (Lukas Scharfenberger) _berichten, wurde gegen Latzel schon häufiger wegen ähnlicher Vorfälle ermittelt, allerdings kam es bisher nie zur Anklage. Die Bremische Evangelische Kirche (BEK) hat bereits ein Disziplinarverfahren eröffnet.
> 
> *AG Freiburg zu Angriff auf Juden: *Wie jetzt mitgeteilt wurde, hat das Amtsgericht Freiburg einen jungen Mann wegen Volksverhetzung in Tateinheit mit Beleidigung zu über sechs Monaten Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung und einer Geldauflage von 3000 Euro verurteilt. Im November 2019 hatte dieser einem 19-Jährigen die traditionelle jüdische Kopfbedeckung Kippa bei einem Besuch im Fitnessstudio vom Kopf gerissen. Es berichten die _SZ _und _spiegel.de_.


Bremer Staatsanwaltschaft klagt Pastor Latzel wegen Volksverhetzung an - buten un binnen


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Brutaler Angriff auf Busfahrer schockiert Frankreich | GMX

Schlimm. Sowas hat indirekt auch mit Corona zu tun.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

Corona weltweit: Sechswoechiger Lockdown in Melbourne - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Langes Einkaufen hat noch nie Spaß gemacht. Deshalb bekommt man heute das meiste online.


Du bist Single oder?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist Single oder?



Weil ich keine Frau zum Einkaufen schicken kann?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

Guck alleine mal den Anteil der Verkaufsfläche für Herren und für Damenprodukte an.
Das wäre nicht so wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Kann ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, weil anscheinend dich keine Frau mit auf ihre Shopping Touren schleppt!



Bist du fies


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Schweizer Masken fallen beim TÜV durch_08:54 Uhr_
Atemschutzmasken "made in Switzerland" sind bei einer ersten Prüfung des TÜV Nord durchgefallen. Es sei kein formaler, sondern ein technischer Grund gewesen, sagte der Leiter des Labors, Dirk Grenschen, dem Schweizer Sender SRF. Welche Mängel das Institut beanstandete, sagte er nicht. Es müssten aber Verbesserungen an der Maske vorgenommen werden.
Die Firma Flawa in Flawil 70 Kilometer östlich von Zürich hatte bereits zuvor über den Rückschlag informiert. Von rund 40 Prüfkriterien sei ein Punkt moniert worden. Die Firma machte geltend, dass sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein neues Geschäftsfeld hätte aufbauen müssen.
Die Schweizer Produktion hätte eigentlich schon im April anlaufen sollen. Avisiert waren zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits 64.000 Masken pro Tag, um weniger abhängig von ausländischen Importen zu sein. Die Schweiz hatte zu Beginn der Corona-Krise angesichts des Mangels an Schutzmasken den Aufbau einer eigenen Produktion beschlossen. Die Lieferung der Maschinen aus China, die zur Herstellung der Masken benötigt werden, verzögerte sich aber.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ 6300 Neuinfektionen in Russland ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieso, ich erzähle nur aus dem Leben und über was wir Jungs, wenn wir alleine sind, so ablästern.....
> Du kannst mir glauben, das ich Samstags lieber in meinem Bett oder auf der Terasse liegen würde, als mich von einer Boutique in die nächste schleifen zu lassen.
> Gott sei Dank wird ja das Meiste mit gleichgesinnten Freundinnen abgearbeitet, aber von Zeit zu Zeit, will Madame ihren Mann dabei haben, warum auch immer......



Als Accessoire und Taschenträger


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, weil anscheinend dich keine Frau mit auf ihre Shopping Touren schleppt!


Zum Glück ist meine Frau da anders.  Gerade jetzt zu Corona-Zeiten beschränkt sie das nur auf das Nötigste. Weil sie auch keine Lust hat die Maske die ganze Zeit zu tragen.
Und ausgedehnte Shoppingtouren über mehrere Stunden haben wir noch nie gemacht. Oder ganz selten vielleicht mal als wir noch jünger waren.
Das kann sie dann mit ihren Freundinnen oder ihrer Mutter machen.
Aber jetzt mit der Maskenpflicht sowieso nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Falsche Ärzte hebeln Maskenpflicht aus  | tagesschau.de

Strafbar gemäß §278 StGB für die Ärzte und §279 StGB für die Patienten.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/278.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/279.html


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und im Flugzeug ist Maskenpflicht...
> Die beste Klimaanlage bringt nix, wenn direkt neben Dir einer Corona hustet...außer, der hat den Abluftschlauch vorm Maul.
> Lebensmittel online kaufen geht ja, ganz ohne Maulkorb.



Ich hab nix gegen Maskenpflicht. 
Mal davon abgesehen das solche Anlagen sehr groß sein müssten, wären diese wohl auch sehr teuer. War allerdings auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Maske ist halt überall da nötig, wo die 2m Abstand nicht drin sind.


----------



## Slezer (7. Juli 2020)

Maske sollte aber auch dort Pflicht sein.


----------



## AlphaMale (7. Juli 2020)

"Es geht mir ausgezeichnet": Bolsonaro positiv auf Corona getestet - n-tv.de

Erst Johnson...nun Bolsonaro....Karma kann schon eine ganz schöne ***** sein..


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Brasilianischer Praesident: Bolsonaro mit Coronavirus infiziert | tagesschau.de

Hoffen wir mal, dass es Trump auch noch erwischt. 

Zumal Bolsonaro und Trump auch zu Risikogruppe gehören.


----------



## Lotto (7. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, weil anscheinend dich keine Frau mit auf ihre Shopping Touren schleppt!



Und was hält diese Paare davon ab dies zu tun? Soweit ich informiert bin haben alle Geschäfte offen, man kann also shoppen gehen wie immer, nur halt mit Maske.


----------



## Slezer (7. Juli 2020)

Ihr freut euch das die Corona haben? Wie seid ihr denn drauf???


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ihr freut euch das die Corona haben? Wie seid ihr denn drauf???



Bei Bolsonaro und Trump kann man nur sagen selbst schuld.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ihr freut euch das die Corona haben? Wie seid ihr denn drauf???



Eben. Zur Freude besteht kein Anlass. Und das nicht nur, weil Trump noch gar nicht infiziert ist.

Es war erfrischend zu sehen, wie der Infekt aus einem vollidiotischen Populisten wie Boris Johnson einen halbidiotischen Populisten gemacht hat, aber bei Trump und Bolsonaro darf man nicht darauf hoffen, die sind bereits jenseits von Gut und Böse. Da gibt es nur "genesen und nichts daraus gelernt" oder "hoppsgegangen und nichts daraus gelernt". Und für den unwahrscheinlichen letzteren Fall stünden sowohl in Brasilien als auch den USA schon die nächsten Hirnentkernten bereit, das Amt endgültig zu demontieren.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Ist aber schon eine deutliche Signalwirkung wenn der Präsident an Corona draufgeht.

Muss Biden dann eigentlich noch gewählt werden, wenn es keinen Gegenkandidaten mehr gibt? Denn die Republikaner hatten im Gegensatz zu den Demokraten da keinen richtigen Vorentscheid, aus dem sich ein Ersatzkandidat hätte finden lassen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (7. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ihr freut euch das die Corona haben? Wie seid ihr denn drauf???



Doppelmoral vom Feinsten. Hier einen auf sozial machen und Leute mit irgendwelchem Dünnschiss versuchen zu belehren und sich dann über so etwas freuen. Geht sie weder etwas an, noch ist das erkranken einer fremden Person ein Grund zur Freude. Geht nur nicht in die Rübe der vermeintlich moralisch Überlegenden.
War doch bei Johnson genau die gleiche ********, blöd für die Schreihälse das ers überlebt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Vereinte Nationen: USA sind offiziell aus WHO ausgetreten | tagesschau.de



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> War doch bei Johnson genau die gleiche ********, blöd  das er es überlebt hat.



Über die Spätfolgen wie Hirnschäden ist bei ihm aber noch nichts bekannt. 
Und bei Bolsonaro und Trump würde man es wohl nicht merken.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vereinte Nationen: USA sind offiziell aus WHO ausgetreten | tagesschau.de



Wegen "schwerer Versäumnisse in der Corona-Pandemie" seitens der WHO.
Wenn das ein triftiges Argument für einen Austritt wäre, hätte Trump bei Twitter keinen einzigen Follower mehr ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wegen "schwerer Versäumnisse in der Corona-Pandemie" seitens der WHO.
> Wenn das ein triftiges Argument für einen Austritt wäre, hätte Trump bei Twitter keinen einzigen Follower mehr ...



Der tritt da aus weil er keinen Bock mehr hat da Geld zu bezahlen. Das ist der Hauptgrund. Zudem, weil er von der WHO kritisiert wird.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-dienstag-127.html#WHO-Ausmass-von-Luftuebertragung-vonCoronaviren-noch-unklar schrieb:
			
		

> *WHO-Experten sollen in China Virusherkunft untersuchen*
> 
> _19:11 Uhr_
> Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation schickt am Wochenende Experten nach China, um die Herkunft des neuartigen Coronavirus zu untersuchen. Die geplante Studie soll insbesondere klären, wie das Virus von Tieren auf den Menschen übergesprungen sei. WHO-Experte Mike Ryan sagt, die Untersuchung solle in der zentralchinesischen Stadt Wuhan beginnen, die als Ausgangspunkt der Pandemie gilt.
> ...



Wobei in Wuhan derzeit ein großes Hochwasser droht. "Es droht die grosse Flut" - ZDFheute




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wegen "schwerer Versäumnisse in der Corona-Pandemie" seitens der WHO.
> Wenn das ein triftiges Argument für einen Austritt wäre, hätte Trump bei Twitter keinen einzigen Follower mehr ...



Reicht ja, wenn er keine Wähler mehr hat.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der tritt da aus weil er keinen Bock mehr hat da Geld zu bezahlen. Das ist der Hauptgrund. Zudem, weil er von der WHO kritisiert wird.


*Er* bezahlt garnichts.
Der US-Amerikanische Steuerzahler ist es, der bezahlt. Der bezahlt übrigens grade auch für Trumps Corona-Verfehlungen.^^

Und darf die WHO niemanden kritisieren?
Ich weiß, die reden manchmal Unsinn, unabhängig irgendwelcher Pandemien - aber lässt du auch gleich deinen PCGH-Account löschen, wenn du mal kritisiert wirst?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> *Er* bezahlt garnichts.
> Der US-Amerikanische Steuerzahler ist es, der bezahlt. Der bezahlt übrigens grade auch für Trumps Corona-Verfehlungen.^^
> 
> Und darf die WHO niemanden kritisieren?
> Ich weiß, die reden manchmal Unsinn, unabhängig irgendwelcher Pandemien - aber lässt du auch gleich deinen PCGH-Account löschen, wenn du mal kritisiert wirst?


Nein, aber wenn es ihm nicht passt kann er austreten, so wie ich auch bei PCGHX austreten kann, wenn es mir nicht mehr gefällt.
Und ja, die komplette Politik wird durch die Steuern finanziert, wenn er da die Belastung geringer halten möchte kann er noch viel mehr einstellen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Juli 2020)

Corona bei Toennies - Die Vergessenen von Guetersloh - Politik - SZ.de

Heftig und das alles wegen einer "Grippe".


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Es ist keine Grippe.

Und die Gammelfleischbude kann ruhig dauerhaft zu bleiben. In der Umschau wurde heute vorgestellt, welche Produkte von dort kommen.
Umschau: Schlachtbetriebe: Brutstätten für das Coronavirus | ARD Mediathek

DE - NW 20028 - EG: Tönnies Rheda-Wiedenbrück

Und Tönnies muss nun die Kosten tragen:
Gesundheit - Rheda-Wiedenbrueck - Landrat: Rechnung an Toennies fuer Kosten von Corona-Ausbruch - Gesundheit - SZ.de


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, aber wenn es ihm nicht passt kann er austreten, so wie ich auch bei PCGHX austreten kann, wenn es mir nicht mehr gefällt.


Schweden ist auch von der WHO kritisiet worden, sind die auch einfach ausgetreten?
Zumal die WHO nicht einfach irgend' ein Verein ist, wo man mitmacht, wenn's grade Spaß macht, sondern für ein gemeinnütziges Interesse einsteht. Das betrifft nicht nur die Länder, die da reinzahlen, sondern auch die Länder, für welche das Geld aufgewendet wird, um das Gesundheitswesen zu verbessern.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

In Melbourne geht es auch wieder zurück in den Lockdown.
Corona in Australien: Melbourne muss zurueck in den Lockdown | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

Zumal die Gesundheitskosten der USA  knapp ein Drittel höher sind als bei uns, während die medizinische Versorgung in der Breite von manchen Schwellen- und Entwicklungsländern übertroffen wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal die Gesundheitskosten der USA  knapp ein Drittel höher sind als bei uns, während die medizinische Versorgung in der Breite von manchen Schwellen- und Entwicklungsländern übertroffen wird.



Da stellt man sich immer die Frage, wer sich die Knete einsteckt, die ins System gepumpt wird.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was du hier sagst, ist kompletter Unsinn!



"Hoffen wir mal, dass es Trump auch noch erwischt".

Ich find er hat recht, der Mann ist über 70 und gehört zur Risikogruppe.
Mike Pence ist noch wesentlich schlimmer als Trump.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mich und jeden Einzelnen auf der Welt geht es sehr wohl etwas an was Trump und Bolsonaro, gerade in Bezug auf Corona machen, sowohl objektiv als auch subjektiv hat ihre Politik massiven Anteil an der Ausbreitung oder Eindämmung des Virus und das betrifft auch Menschen in Deutschland oder Australien.



Die Politik hat wenig Einfluss auf die Ausbreitung, den meisten Einfluss hat die Bevölkerung selbst.
Die haben es in der Hand.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und bei der Corona Politik die beide betreiben, und die zu Millionen Ansteckungen geführt hat bei normalen Leuten, die hätte verhindert werden können,



Da fehlt mir der Beweis.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da stellt man sich immer die Frage, wer sich die Knete einsteckt, die ins System gepumpt wird.



Die Pharmafirmen wie Pfizer oder Novatis.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Politik hat wenig Einfluss auf die Ausbreitung, den meisten Einfluss hat die Bevölkerung selbst.
> Die haben es in der Hand.



Doch die Politik hat es in der Hand, indem Gesetze erlassen und durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da stellt man sich immer die Frage, wer sich die Knete einsteckt, die ins System gepumpt wird.



Na, Trumps Golfkumpel. Und alle, die wider besseren Wissens der Meinung sind, eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung wäre Kommunismus.
Wobei, das sind ja mehr oder weniger die selben Leute ...


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Gerüchte über Corona-Impfungen: Schweine sind gegen Sars-CoV-2 immun - FAKTENFINDER | tagesschau.de


Corona-Bonus nur fuer Altenpflege: "Darueber muessen wir noch mal reden" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (7. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was du hier sagst, ist kompletter Unsinn!
> Mich und jeden Einzelnen auf der Welt geht es sehr wohl etwas an was Trump und Bolsonaro, gerade in Bezug auf Corona machen, sowohl objektiv als auch subjektiv hat ihre Politik massiven Anteil an der Ausbreitung oder Eindämmung des Virus und das betrifft auch Menschen in Deutschland oder Australien. Und bei der Corona Politik die beide betreiben, und die zu Millionen Ansteckungen geführt hat bei normalen Leuten, die hätte verhindert werden können, hält sich mein Mitleid bei einer Ansteckung der Beiden in sehr engen Grenzen, nein es ist eher nicht vorhanden, so bekommen sie selbst mal auf den Geschmack, was sie millionenfach bei anderen Leuten angerichtet haben!



Nö, ist kein Unsinn. Weder du, noch Frau Merkel, noch die WHO (nur um mal einige zu nennen die *meinen* es besser zu wissen) haben die absolute Deutungshoheit darüber was ein fremdes Land innenpolitisch unternimmt (mischen sich hingegen die USA in die Innenpolitik anderer Länder ein, ist das Gezeter groß). Derzeitig kann wohl auch niemand der Experten mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen was denn nun richtig ist und was falsch. Wunderbares Beispiel dazu ist auch Schweden, erst war alles verkehrt, dann vielleicht doch nicht, dann wieder unbedingt alles falsch und jetzt nur zur Hälfte oder doch gar nicht. Was denn nun liebe WHO? Wenn ich es nicht sagen kann, halte ich mich mit unangebrachter Kritik zurück, aber das passt in dem Fall nicht, schließlich meint die WHO (die es offenkundig verpennt hat frühzeitig aktiv zu werden) zu sagen wos lang geht. Blindflug.
Bezüglich der Erkrankung: Es ist sehr wohl eine äußerst asoziale Doppelmoral hier darüber zu schwadronieren wer alles geschützt werden soll und muss (ob er nun will oder nicht) und wie tragisch jeder Todesfall ist, sich gleichzeitig aber über die Erkrankung eines Staatsmannes zu freuen. Zeigt worum es vielen hier wirklich geht, um den eigenen Arsch und um niemanden sonst. Ist _auch_ absolut ok, nur sollte man dann die Moralkeule stecken lassen und sich die oberlehrerhafte Belehrerei dahin schieben wos warm und dunkel ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juli 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Erkrankung: Es ist sehr wohl eine äußerst asoziale Doppelmoral hier darüber zu schwadronieren wer alles geschützt werden soll und muss (ob er nun will oder nicht) und wie tragisch jeder Todesfall ist, sich gleichzeitig aber über die Erkrankung eines Staatsmannes zu freuen.



Du siehst hier einfach, dass es Leute gibt, die Trump nicht leiden können und gerne Methoden gegen ihn anwenden, die sie anderen verbieten möchten, wenn es gegen Politiker geht, die ihnen passen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

Sic Semper Tyrannis

Man darf sich sehr wohl freuen, wenn jemand wie Bolsonaro infiziert ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Tönnies muss nun die Kosten tragen:
> Gesundheit - Rheda-Wiedenbrueck - Landrat: Rechnung an Toennies fuer Kosten von Corona-Ausbruch - Gesundheit - SZ.de



Bei dem nächsten Hochwasser tragen die Kosten demnächst dann die Steuerzahler, Kleinunternehmer usw.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei dem nächsten Hochwasser tragen die Kosten demnächst dann die Steuerzahler, Kleinunternehmer usw.



Unfassbar dämlicher Vergleich.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei dem nächsten Hochwasser tragen die Kosten demnächst dann die Steuerzahler, Kleinunternehmer usw.



Quatsch. 
Für ein Hochwasser kann keiner was. 

Wenn aber Tönnies auf kriminelle Art Leute ausbeutet und dann so etwas verursachtet, haftet er voll und macht sich natürlich auch strafbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Also gehst du von einer Mortalitätsrate von 1,25 bis 2,5% aus, obwohl das RKI 0,58% angibt, die Heinsbergstudie ~0,25 und viele weltweite Studien zwischen 0,1 und 0,3%.
> Ist das jetzt Panikmache, oder hast du dich verrechnet?



Du hast mal wieder einen Quellenlink für deine Behauptungen vergessen.

Robert Koch Institut4,7%-10,5% Fallsterblichkeit bei 4,5-11,1 Dunkelziffer[/url].

Nimmt man jeweils die Mitte, kommt man auf 0,97%. Da mir keine einzige Studie mit 1110% Dunkelziffer begegnet ist, sondern von Bergamo über Heinsberg bis Ischgil immer was zwischen 3 und 6 rauskam, habe ich in Richtung einer niedrigeren Dunkelziffer gerundet.




seahawk schrieb:


> Dann sind aktuell knapp 50% der Bevölkerung asozial, denn die wollen die Maskenpflicht auch weg haben.



Link zur Statistik, die diese Behauptung belegt?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Und darf die WHO niemanden kritisieren?
> Ich weiß, die reden manchmal Unsinn, unabhängig irgendwelcher Pandemien - aber lässt du auch gleich deinen PCGH-Account löschen, wenn du mal kritisiert wirst?



Es ist zwar nachts, aber das ist kein Grund zum träumen!




DKK007 schrieb:


> Quatsch.
> Für ein Hochwasser kann keiner was.



Trotzdem zahlt die Allgemeinheit mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit einen großen Teil der Folgeschäden.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotzdem zahlt die Allgemeinheit mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit einen großen Teil der Folgeschäden.



Es zahlt jeder seine eigenen Schäden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Er reagiert nicht auf Corona-Viren von Rindern.
> Wenn du weiter das Gegenteil behaupten willst, bringe gefälligst Quellen zu Tests/Studien, die genau das belegen.



Das Wunder von Gütersloh, innerhalb eines Tages plötzlich 1000 Geheilte, 70%.



Threshold schrieb:


> Unfassbar dämlicher Vergleich.



Tönnies muss die Kosten der Genesung der eigenen Infizierten Mitarbeiter übernehmen, Umbaumaßnahmen zwecks Kühlung, Filterung usw, steht doch völlig außer Frage.
Aber das hier ist ein Präzedenzfall- Müssen alle Unternehmen, weil sich durch Zufall oder Fahrlässigkeit in deren Betrieben ein Virus ausgebreitet hat, in Zukunft die Lockdownkosten für den ganzen Landkreis übernehmen?

Was ist daran dämlich? Bist du grundsätzlich in der Lage das auch auszuführen?
Da habe ich doch schwere Zweifel.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Quatsch.
> Für ein Hochwasser kann keiner was.



Ein Virus ist also nicht höhere Gewalt?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn aber Tönnies auf kriminelle Art Leute ausbeutet und dann so etwas verursachtet, haftet er voll und macht sich natürlich auch strafbar.



Ausbeutung, dass ich nicht lache, frag mal die Friseure.
Hier in Deutschland gibt es einen riesigen Niedriglohnsektor, der in allen Bereichen stattfindet.
Jeder vierte abhängig beschäftigte verdient weniger als 10,80 Euro pro Stunde.
Was hat  die Ausbeutung der Menschen, mit einem Virus zu tun? Gar nichts.

Soll der nächste Hofschlachter-Familienbetrieb dann auch die Kosten übernehmen?
Ihr habt doch ein Rad ab.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast mal wieder einen Quellenlink für deine Behauptungen vergessen.



Global Covid-19 Case Fatality Rates - CEBM

Hier hast du die komplette Übersicht, weltweit.
Im unteren Drittel leben wohl die Echsenmenschen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist nun sehr grob falsch!
> Bei den meisten Hochwassern auch noch in letzter Zeit gab es einen Versicherungsschutz und dann gab es Notfallfonds vom Staat (Steuerzahler) für die Betroffenen, die auch noch einen Teil beisteuerten.
> Zu erzählen die Hochwasseropfer hätten ihren eigen Schaden selber bezahlt ist komplett falsch!



Also bei uns hatte die Versicherung 1000€ gezahlt. Schaden war am Ende irgendwo zwischen 100-150k€.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber das hier ist ein Präzedenzfall- Müssen alle Unternehmen, weil sich durch Zufall oder Fahrlässigkeit in deren Betrieben ein Virus ausgebreitet hat, in Zukunft die Lockdownkosten für den ganzen Landkreis übernehmen?



Fahrlässigkeit begründet die Haftung. § 276 BGB - Einzelnorm
Bei Tönnies kann man aber direkt von bedingtem Vorsatz (in kauf nehmen) ausgehen.
Entsprechend besteht auch die Strafbarkeit wegen Gefährlicher Körperverletzung bzw. Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge bezüglich infizierter Mitarbeiter. § 15 StGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ausbeutung, dass ich nicht lache, frag mal die Friseure.
> Hier in Deutschland gibt es einen riesigen Niedriglohnsektor, der in allen Bereichen stattfindet.
> Jeder vierte abhängig beschäftigte verdient weniger als 10,80 Euro pro Stunde.
> Was hat  die Ausbeutung der Menschen, mit einem Virus zu tun? Gar nichts.



Ist die Frage, ob die Leute Tarif bekommen oder wie bei Tönnies ausgebeutet werden und unter Mindestlohn bekommen, weil alles mögliche wie Unterkunft und Material vom Lohn als Abschlag abgezogen wird. Im Extremfall arbeiten die Leute einen ganzen Monat umsonst.

Gab da auch vor ein paar Wochen ein Video, ich finde es bloß gerade nicht.

Edit: War doch nicht im ZDF.
Billigfleisch: Tierleid und moderne Sklaverei | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - extra 3
(Ausschnitte aus: Wir Sklavenhalter &#8211; Ausbeutung in Deutschland | Das Erste | YouTube vom *05.12.2016*)

Das Video zeigt, wie Werkvertrag-Arbeiter über Subunternehmer ausgebeutet werden. Und das ist schon seit fast 4 Jahren bekannt.
Das mit den Abschlägen kommt in der Doku bei min 6:40.


----------



## Slezer (8. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Na, Trumps Golfkumpel. Und alle, die wider besseren Wissens der Meinung sind, eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung wäre Kommunismus.
> Wobei, das sind ja mehr oder weniger die selben Leute ...


Quelle bitte Herr Märchenerzähler....


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2020)

Umfrage: 54 Prozent lehnen Abschaffung der Maskenpflicht im Handel ab - boerse.de

Maximal noch 54% der Leute wollen die Maske.


----------



## fipS09 (8. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Umfrage: 54 Prozent lehnen Abschaffung der Maskenpflicht im Handel ab - boerse.de
> 
> Maximal noch 54% der Leute wollen die Maske.



Aber nur 37% lehnen die Maskenpflicht ab. Das ist anders als in der ersten Aussage näher an einem Drittel als an der Hälfte der Bevölkerung


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2020)

Tausende Ärzte stellen sich gegen die Coronalüge: Atteste gegen Maskenpflicht: Warum AErzte die Corona-Gefahr herunterspielen | Startseite | REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de

Die falsche Angst vor dem Virus tötet mehr Menschen als das Virus: Corona: Kardiologe erhebt schwere Vorwuerfen gegen Christian Drosten - &#8222;Kapitaler Fehler&#8220; | Welt


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es das Doppelte. In den USA sind es 10590 Dollar pro Kopf, während es in Deutschland 5990 Dollar pro Kopf sind, nicht ganz das Doppelte aber "sehr weit weg" von 1/3!
> ZASTER | Deshalb haben die USA die hoechsten Gesundheitsausgaben



Danke für die Korrektur, du hast natürlich recht.  

Wenigstens kann mir angesichts dieser unfreiwilligen _Unter_treibung niemand unterstellen, ich würde dramatisieren.
Obwohl, irgend ein Kandidat findet sich natürlich immer: 



Slezer schrieb:


> Quelle bitte Herr Märchenerzähler....



Die Quelle hat Don-71 freundlicherweise bereits geliefert, siehe oben. Nutznießer der hohen Ausgaben im US-Gesundheitsbereich sind *nicht* die Patienten, sondern die Gesundheitswirtschaft. Und die bedanken sich dafür natürlich auch artig - eine Wahlkampfspende hilft schnell und ist von Bayer.

Daran, dass Trump zwischendurch mal auf die Pharmaindustrie schimpft, stören die sich gar nicht, weil sie wissen, dass das pure Spiegelfechterei ist. Tatsächlich sorgt Trump zuverlässig dafür, dass Kranke bei der Verhandlung von Kosten immer in der schwächeren Verhandlungsposition bleiben: es verhandelt nämlich in der Regel der einzelne Patient, nicht - wie beispielsweise in Deutschland - eine Versicherungsgemeinschaft. Unser Finanzierungsmodell ist keineswegs optimal, trotzdem bekommen wir zu halben Kosten pro Kopf ein Vielfaches an Leistung.

Das hättest du allerdings mit fünf Sekunden nachdenken und fünf Minuten Internetsuche auch selbst überprüfen können und damit dir (und auch allen anderen) einen weiteren substanzlosen Einzeiler erspart.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Trump verhält sich wie ein Kleinkind.
Enthuellungsbuch ueber US-Praesident: Wie Trumps Nichte mit ihrem Onkel abrechnet | tagesschau.de




seahawk schrieb:


> Tausende Ärzte stellen sich gegen die Coronalüge: Atteste gegen Maskenpflicht: Warum AErzte die Corona-Gefahr herunterspielen | Startseite | REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de


Villeicht solltest du den Artikel mal lesen:


			
				https://www.swr.de/report/aerzte-hebeln-maskenpflicht-mit-hilfe-von-attesten-aus/-/id=233454/did=25301340/nid=233454/1t1kplc/index.html schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Verhalten verstoße gegen die Berufsordnung, heißt es über einen dieser Fälle von der Landesärztekammer in Rheinland-Pfalz.




Also schreib nicht so einen Müll. Zumal ich über diese "Ärzte" schon berichtet hab:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Falsche Ärzte hebeln Maskenpflicht aus | tagesschau.de
> 
> Strafbar gemäß §278 StGB für die Ärzte und §279 StGB für die Patienten.
> § 278 StGB Ausstellen unrichtiger Gesundheitszeugnisse - dejure.org
> § 279 StGB Gebrauch unrichtiger Gesundheitszeugnisse - dejure.org




Edit:
Corona-Infektion Bolsonaros: Kein Anlass zur Schadenfreude | tagesschau.de


Arbeitsschutz in Fleischindustrie: Behörden stellen Hunderte Mängel fest | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2020)

UEber 60.000 Corona-Neuinfektionen innerhalb 24 Stunden - Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Die von Fauci befürchteten 100k Neuinfektion pro Tag werden sie schon noch schaffen. Eventuell haben sie die auch schon, kommen aber mit dem Testen nicht hinterher.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/trump-nichte-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Corona-Pandemie, die Gefahr einer Rezession, die immer tieferen Gräben in der Gesellschaft, Trumps Neigung, die Lager gegeneinander auszuspielen, und seine eigene Unsicherheit, was die Zukunft des Landes angehe, hätten zu einer beispiellos katastrophalen Lage geführt, heißt es in dem Buch. Es gebe "niemanden, der weniger dazu in der Lage" sei als ihr Onkel, um diese Katastrophen in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2020)

Oder sie machen es richtig und erreichen schnell eine weitgehende Immunität in der Bevölkerung.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oder sie machen es richtig und erreichen schnell eine weitgehende Immunität in der Bevölkerung.



Da sterben aber viel zu viele.

Brasilien hat 200 Mio Einwohner. Wären dann also 10 Mio Tote.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Also ich wusste nicht, dass es das so in England gibt...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Tönnies kann man aber direkt von bedingtem Vorsatz (in kauf nehmen) ausgehen.



Das muss erst einmal ein Gericht klären. Fahrlässigkeit sehe ich keine.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (8. Juli 2020)

So. 
Noch heute, bzw. in der Nacht auf Donnerstag, wird bei den bestätigten Fällen die 12 Millionen-Grenze fallen. (aktuell knapp 11.929.000)
Und bei den Toten wird in den nächsten Stunden die 550.000 überschritten. (aktuell 547.309)

----------

In Österreich sind die Fälle in den letzten 7 Tagen, nach dem fast vollständigen Lockern der Maskenpflicht vor 2 Wochen, wieder am Steigen - wenn zur Zeit auch nur langsam.
Dennoch haben wir wieder über 1000 aktuell Erkrankte - erstmals seit vielen Wochen. 
In Oberösterreich wird die Maskenpflicht ab Donnerstag wieder verschärft - ebenso in den Kärntner Tourismusgebieten.

(In Österreich wurden in den letzten Tagen übrigens auch Cluster in Schlachthöfen entdeckt - trotz weitaus kleinerer Betriebsgrößen und besserer Bedingungen für die dortigen Arbeiter im Vergleich zu Tönnies).


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Textilfabriken in Leicester: Hotspot im Sweatshop*
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
> 
> Also ich wusste nicht, dass es das so in England gibt...



Da sieht man eben, dass es nicht am Fleisch liegt, sondern allgemein an schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen und dicht gedrängtem Personal in den Produktionshallen.

Im Artikel wurde auch gezeigt, wie die Anwerbung beim Menschenhandel läuft:


			
				https://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2020-07/textilfabriken-leicester-corona-lockdown-neuinfektionen-arbeitsbedingungen-sweat-shops/seite-2 schrieb:
			
		

> Im indischen Bundesstaat Gujarat, so ein Bericht der Universität Leicester, werde Arbeitern erzählt, sie würden in England nicht 3.000 Rupien im Monat, sondern in der Woche verdienen. Dass dies nur 30 Pfund sind, von denen sich nicht leben lässt, wissen die Leute nicht.


Monatslohn nur 120 Pfund. 





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das muss erst einmal ein Gericht klären. Fahrlässigkeit sehe ich keine.



Doch Fahrlässigkeit ist auf jeden Fall gegeben.
&#8222;Fahrlässig handelt, wer die im Verkehr erforderliche Sorgfalt außer Acht lässt.&#8220;

Da Tönnies diese Zustände aber bewusst geschaffen hat, um seinen Gewinn zu erhöhen, ist eh der "Bedingte Vorsatz" anzunehmen.

Denn die Mängel sind von den Behörden festgestellt worden:
Arbeitsschutz in Fleischindustrie: Behoerden stellen fast 1900 Maengel fest | tagesschau.de
Trotzdem wurde auf komme was wolle weiterproduziert.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oder sie machen es richtig und erreichen schnell eine weitgehende Immunität in der Bevölkerung.



Ganz genauso ist es, auch wenn in schnellerem Zeitraum mehr Menschen sterben.
60K Infizierte pro Tag, bei einer Dunkelziffer *5bis6 ergeben eine Durcheuchung von 50 bis 60% nach einem Jahr.
Das ist eine super Sache, mehr als 60K sollten es aber pro Tag nicht sein, eher 45K.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Brasilien hat 200 Mio Einwohner. Wären dann also 10 Mio Tote.



Das wäre eine IFR Rate von 5%, das RKI gibt 0,58 an, Streeck <0,36, Singapore 0,06, was laberst du eigentlich?
Realistisch sind inkl. Dunkelziffer 0,1% bis 0,3% inkl. Beobachtung der Übersterblichkeit pro 100 000 Einwohner.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Und mehrere Millionen Tote. 
Dazu kommen selbst, wenn man es überlebt die unvermeidbaren Folgeschäden:
Corona-Folgeschaeden: Genesen, aber nicht gesund? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Gesundheit
Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und mehrere Millionen Tote.



Die hast du aufgrund der Maßnahmen durch Unterversorgung und verschobener Behandlungen wieder drin.
Hätten wir das ganze in Deutschland weiterlaufen lassen, hätten wir am Ende vielleicht 30 000 Tote gehabt, ohne Lockdown und Maßnahmen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Fahrlässigkeit begründet die Haftung. § 276 BGB - Einzelnorm



Worin besteht denn die Fahrlässigkeit? Das Lüftungssystem evtl. nicht zu filtern oder Tiere zu morden?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das ist eine super Sache



Und das erklärst du den Angehörigen der Opfer wie noch mal?
Der Opa musste sterben, weil er eh alt war, sowieso nicht mehr konsumiert oder gar in Urlaub fliegt und am Ende doch dem System auf der Tasche liegt?


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und mehrere Millionen Tote.
> Dazu kommen selbst, wenn man es überlebt die unvermeidbaren Folgeschäden:
> Corona-Folgeschaeden: Genesen, aber nicht gesund? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Gesundheit
> Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek



Die Frage wird sich sowieso bald stellen, wenn wir im Q4/20 nicht in einem klar erkennbaren Zeitraum wirksame Medikamente gegen das Virus haben, wird sich das nicht verhindern lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur Prozentrechnung nicht beherrschen und ständig lügen?



Ich kann im Gegensatz zu dir rechnen. 
5% = 0,05 => 0,05* 200 Mio = 10 Mio. (Brasilien)
5% = 0,05 => 0,05* 500 Mio = 25 Mio. (USA)
Dazu kommen die Überlebenden mit den Langzeit- und Spätfolgen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Worin besteht denn die Fahrlässigkeit? Das Lüftungssystem evtl. nicht zu filtern oder Tiere zu morden?



In den mangelhaften Produktions- und Unterbringungsbedinungen. 


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/arbeitsschutz-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Von "Schimmelpilzbefall, Einsturzgefahr, undichte Dächer, katastrophale Sanitäreinrichtungen, Ungezieferbefall und Brandschutzmängel" ist laut des Papiers die Rede.



Daher wurde es schon vor Jahren Zeit, dass die Gammelfleischbuden Tönnies und Wilke dicht gemacht werden.
Aber auch bei Wilke mussten erst Leute sterben, bevor da dauerhaft dicht gemacht wurde. Wurstverarbeitungs-Betrieb nach Todesfaellen geschlossen | hessenschau.de | Panorama


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und mehrere Millionen Tote.
> Dazu kommen selbst, wenn man es überlebt die unvermeidbaren Folgeschäden:
> Corona-Folgeschaeden: Genesen, aber nicht gesund? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Gesundheit
> Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek
> ...



ist ihm egal, kosten soll Allgemeinheit tragen 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und das erklärst du den Angehörigen der Opfer wie noch mal?
> Der Opa musste sterben, weil er eh alt war, sowieso nicht mehr konsumiert oder gar in Urlaub fliegt und am Ende doch dem System auf der Tasche liegt?



juckt ihm doch net


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Zumal man auch mal einen Massentest in Sachsen oder Meckpom machen müsste, wo es nur wenige Corona-Fälle gab.

Wobei eine Durchseuchung überhaupt nichts bringt, solange nicht klar ist, ob überhaupt bei den meisten Infizierten eine länger Immunität nach der Infektion besteht.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> (In Österreich wurden in den letzten Tagen übrigens auch Cluster in Schlachthöfen entdeckt - trotz weitaus kleinerer Betriebsgrößen und besserer Bedingungen für die dortigen Arbeiter im Vergleich zu Tönnies).



Ach, das ist ja außerordentlich interessant.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2020)

Moin , 

ich hab zwei Beiträge angepasst. 
Bitte auf den Umgangston achten, auch wenn die Meinungen bei dieser hitzigen Diskussion auseinander gehen. 

Danke euch!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Brasiliens Praesident Bolsonaro: Kein Umdenken trotz Corona-Infektion | tagesschau.de


> Der brasilianische Präsident will trotz seiner Corona-Infektion weiterregieren. Und dabei behält er seinen Kurs bei, die Pandemie als geringes Risiko einzustufen. Die Folge: Indigenen und Schwarzen wird Hilfe verwehrt.




Und auch er nutzt Hydroxychloroquin um sich zu vergiften. Malaria-Mittel Hydroxychloroquin bei Covid-19 unwirksam | BR24


Und wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält kann als Infektionsgefahr eben auch schnell seinen Job los sein:
ArbG Osnabrueck: Fristlose Kuendigung nach Corona-Selfie


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Opa musste sterben, weil er eh alt war, sowieso nicht mehr konsumiert oder gar in Urlaub fliegt und am Ende doch dem System auf der Tasche liegt?



So wie bei allen anderen Todesursachen auch, vor allem der Grippe der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich kann im Gegensatz zu dir rechnen.
> 5% = 0,05 => 0,05* 200 Mio = 10 Mio. (Brasilien)



Wie zum Henker kommst du auf 5%? Quelle?
Wenn es 5 Prozent wären, dann wären die Maßnahmen *viel zu schwach*, es sind 0,1 bis 0,3 inkl. Dunkelziffer.



DKK007 schrieb:


> In den mangelhaften Produktions- und Unterbringungsbedinungen.



Hat mit Corona nichts zu schaffen.
Mangelhafte Produktionsbedingungen gibt es offiziell gar nicht und wie die Unterbringungsbedingungen sind, muss erst mal ein Sachverständiger klären. Mängel gibt es überall.



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> (In Österreich wurden in den letzten Tagen übrigens auch Cluster in Schlachthöfen entdeckt - trotz weitaus kleinerer Betriebsgrößen und besserer Bedingungen für die dortigen Arbeiter im Vergleich zu Tönnies).



Ach, das ist ja außerordentlich interessant.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine glasklare Lüge die du hier abgibst, da das RKI eine Schätzung abgibt, die auf einer äußerst dünnen Datenbasis basiert, und bei der Streek/Heinsberg Studie immer noch nicht geklärt ist, welcher Antikörpertest verwendet wurde und ob der überhaupt funktioniert hat!



Nimm die weltweit offiziellen Zahlen ohne Dunkelziffer.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Dunkelziffer ist eine absolute Unbekannte, genauso gut kann es sein, das die Dunkelziffer bei nur zweifach liegt.



Nein, wie bei der Grippe ist der Verlauf bei 85% der Erkrankten mild bis äußerst mild.
Die meisten Infizierten hatten wir KW10 bis KW15, ab KW16 gab es keine Fälle mehr bei den Sentinelärzten, die Dunkelziffer muss anhand der Todesraten die in einigen Ländern ohne Dunkelziffern gemessen sein, äußerst hoch sein. Das 10 bis 15 fache.

In den USA (Kalifornien) geht man teilweise von 50 facher Dunkelziffer aus.
Auch bei der saisonalen Grippe geht man von 10facher Dunkelziffer aus.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Dunkelziffer ist UNGEKLÄRT!



Und weil diese ungeklärt ist und geschätzt wird, nimmt man 5% an, obwohl die Quote ohne Dunkelziffer in einigen Ländern sogar bei 0,06 bis 0,01 liegt? Ah okay, leuchtet ein. Gehirn einschalten oder die restlichen grauen Zellen bemühen.

Die Dunkelziffer liegt in den Staaten die Anfangs viel getestet haben, niedrig und in den Staaten die zu wenige Test hatten, hoch.
Die Antikörpertests die jetzt gerade laufen, werden das ermitteln und der beste Test hat eine Sensitivität von 100% und eine Spezifität von nahezu 100%, bringt also im Gegensatz zu den PCR tests auch was.

Die Frage, die noch nicht komplett geklärt ist, ob  Antikörper  sich wieder abbauen oder nicht, das ist ein weiteres Problem.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Aktueller Lagebericht:
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-08-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

4,6 % Verstorben, also rund 5%.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Mangelhafte Produktionsbedingungen gibt es offiziell gar nicht und wie die Unterbringungsbedingungen sind, muss erst mal ein Sachverständiger klären.



Es gibt mangelhafte Produktionsbedingungen, wie der Prüfbericht zeigt. Der ist ganz offiziell von den Gesundheitsbehörden.
Arbeitsschutz in Fleischindustrie: *Behoerden* stellen fast 1900 Maengel fest | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktueller Lagebericht:
> https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-08-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
> 
> 4,6 % Verstorben, also rund 5%.


Ich denke wir können davon ausgehen, dass die Dunkelziffer der Infizierten prozentual weitaus höher ist als die der Toten. 

Oder ist etwas bekannt, dass jemand ohne Symptome wegen Corona gestorben ist? Gar in nennenswerten Maßstab?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt mangelhafte Produktionsbedingungen, wie der Prüfbericht zeigt. Der ist ganz offiziell von den Gesundheitsbehörden.



Genereller Bericht, nicht Tönnies exlusiv.



DKK007 schrieb:


> 4,6 % Verstorben, also rund 5%.



Zum Großteil sind das alte Menschen und schwere Fälle. Klar, dass die Fallsterblichkeit sehr hoch ist.
Am Anfang war die weltweit sogar bei 20%, ist aber - wie gesagt nicht höher als bei einer Grippe.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wobei gerade die Länder Bayern, Baden Württemberg und NRW die deutlichsten Abweichungen zeigen, mit teilweise 18% zum Durchschnitt der letzten 4 Jahre.



Man kann es auch so sehen, mit Covid 19 sind dieses Jahr immer noch weniger Menschen in Deutschland verstorben als im Durchschnitt der letzten 4 Jahre 2016 bis 2019.

Und vergiss nicht: Ein guter Prozentsatz der Toten stirbt nicht an Corona, sondern mit Corona.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber bis jetzt keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass wir z.B. in Deutschland eine hohe Dunkelziffer haben und nur wenn wir diese kennen kann man die Todesrate exakt ausrechnen.


Nun auch eine kleine Dunkelziffer also 2 oder 3 fach drückt die Todesrate schon massiv. 


Viel interessanter finde ich eigentlich die Rate der Spätfolgen bei jungen Menschen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke wir können davon ausgehen, dass die Dunkelziffer der Infizierten prozentual weitaus höher ist als die der Toten.



Aber der Anteil der unerfasst Verstorbenen an an den unerfasst Infizierten wird ähnlich sein, wie bei den erfasst Verstorbenen zu den erfasst Infizierten. Also rund 5%.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder ist etwas bekannt, dass jemand ohne Symptome wegen Corona gestorben ist? Gar in nennenswerten Maßstab?



Ja. Durch den Angriff des Virus auf das Hirn und das Atemzentrum kann die Atmung spontan aussetzen. Das ist dann unerwartet tödlich. Insbesondere im Schlaf. 
Wie das Coronavirus unseren ganzen Koerper angreift | Wissen & Umwelt | DW | 11.05.2020
SARS-CoV-2: Atemstillstand bei schweren Verlaeufen auch neural vermittelt?


			
				https://www.mta-dialog.de/artikel/sars-cov-2-atemstillstand-bei-schweren-verlaeufen-auch-neural-vermittelt.html schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in der aktuellen SARS-CoV-2-Pandemie wird vielfach berichtet, dass Patienten schwer erkranken, sogar versterben, ohne zuvor respiratorische Symptome entwickelt zu haben.




Auch die Überlebenden berichten davon, dass plötzlich die Atmung aussetzt. Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek (min 3:20)




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht: Ein guter Prozentsatz der Toten stirbt nicht an Corona, sondern mit Corona.



Schon wieder der Quatsch aus der Verschwörungsmülltonne.



Neue Coronahilfen für den Mittelstand.
Zuschuesse fuer Mittelstand: Hilfen fuer die drei Sommermonate | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.heise.de/news/Ab-sofort-Digitale-Antraege-auf-Corona-Ueberbrueckungshilfen-4839401.html schrieb:
			
		

> Anträge müssen vor dem 31. August vorliegen. Bis dahin gilt das Prinzip: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.




Ausweisung von Studenten: US-Unis klagen gegen Trump-Verordnungen | tagesschau.de

*Mehr als drei Millionen bestätigte Coronavirus-Fälle in den USA*

_18:00 Uhr_
In den USA hat die Zahl der bestätigten Coronavirus-Infektionen die Schwelle von drei Millionen überschritten. Das sagte Vizepräsident Mike Pence am Mittwoch in Washington. Auch die Johns-Hopkins-Universität meldete mehr als drei Millionen registrierte Coronavirus-Fälle - die mit großem Abstand höchste Zahl weltweit.
Landesweit starben demnach bisher mehr als 131.000 Menschen nach einer Infektion. Erst vor weniger als einem Monat hatten die USA die Marke von zwei Millionen bestätigten Infektionen überschritten.

=> Die USA werden noch diesen Monat die 4 Millionen überschreiten und bis Mitte August die 5 Millionen.


----------



## Eckism (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Neue Coronahilfen für den Mittelstand.
> Zuschuesse fuer Mittelstand: Hilfen fuer die drei Sommermonate | tagesschau.de



Die sollen lieber mal hin machen, das ich wieder arbeiten kann...ich fühl mich ja schon wie ein Hartzer mit dem Geld vom Staat beantragenhickhack. Klar, besser als nix, aber nur Kostendeckend bringt ja auf Dauer auch nix. 
Und diese Langeweile kotzt einen echt an...selbst das abendliche Autofahren macht ich nur noch, um nicht ganz irre zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Kannst dir doch ein Hobby suchen. Zocken am PC z.B.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber mal hin machen, das ich wieder arbeiten kann...ich fühl mich ja schon wie ein Hartzer mit dem Geld vom Staat beantragenhickhack. Klar, besser als nix, aber nur Kostendeckend bringt ja auf Dauer auch nix.
> Und diese Langeweile kotzt einen echt an...selbst das abendliche Autofahren macht ich nur noch, um nicht ganz irre zu werden.



kannst ja in die pflegeberufe wechseln 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst dir doch ein Hobby suchen. Zocken am PC z.B.



Parks/Straßen in der Nähe von Müll befreien, aber meine Gegend lohnt sich das gar net mehr oder irgendwer andere macht das auch


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und diese Langeweile kotzt einen echt an...selbst das abendliche Autofahren macht ich nur noch, um nicht ganz irre zu werden.


Keinen Garten oder zumindest Kleingarten? Scheint ja eine trostlose Gegend zu sein.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst dir doch ein Hobby suchen. Zocken am PC z.B.


Auch wenn schonmal gebracht: Schlagseite | c&#39;t | Heise Magazine


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es zahlt jeder seine eigenen Schäden.



Nö. Die Schäden der Landwirte wurden bislang immer mit massiven Bundeshilfen kompensiert, die beschädigte Infrastruktur zahl sowieso die Allgemeinheit, wirtschaftlichen Schäden wurden oft Wirtschaftshilfen gegenübergestellt und allgemein gibt es bei Überschwemmungen meist reichlich Soforthilfen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Und beim verbleibenden Rest wäre dann noch zu prüfen, wie fair Versicherungen das Überschwemmungsrisiko eingepreist haben. Wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele Neubauviertel in den letzten Jahrzehnten in offensichtlich Überschwemmungsgefährdeten Gebieten hochgezogen wurden: Alles andere als fair. Einige davon hatten zwar irgendwann ein Problem, noch eine Gebäudeversicherung zu bekommen, aber Hausrat, KFZ und ähnliches zahlen oft trotzdem das Geld der Allgemeinheit an diejenigen, die es sich in der Aue gemütlich machen wollten.
Von daher ist der Vergleich mit einer Pandemie, also einer anderen absehbaren, großflächigen Naturkatastrophe, bei der auch ein Großteil der Folgekosten auf die Allgemeinheit umgewälzt wird und bei der Gegenmaßnahmen von der Allgemeinheit getragen werden müss(t)en durchaus gerechtfertigt.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Global Covid-19 Case Fatality Rates - CEBM
> 
> Hier hast du die komplette Übersicht, weltweit.
> Im unteren Drittel leben wohl die Echsenmenschen.



Die Übersicht ist für CFR (und liefert, so ganz nebenbei, weitaus pessimistischere Zahlen als in meiner Rechnung, die du mit einer Behauptung angegriffen hast). Zu IFR steht da nur "We could make a simple estimation ... based on halving the lowest boundary of the CFR prediction" (warum auch immer das valide sein sollte) und ein Verweis auf die bekanntermaßen umstrittene, definitiv nicht repräsentative und aufgrund geringer Stichprobengröße unzuverlässiger Ergebnisse aus Gangelt. Damit schöpft diese "Meta"-Analyse nicht einmal das offensichtliche Potential für bessere Abschätzungen aufgrund der italienischen und österreichischen Dunkelziffernstudien aus.
Kein Wunder, dass du auf der Grundlage zu falschen Ergebnissen kommst - shit in shit out.

(Was kein Vorwurf an den Artikel sein soll, die sich offensichtlich auf CFR konzentriert und außerdem teilweise aus dem März stammt, die meisten seiner Zahlen aus dem Mai bezieht. Auf dieser nicht-Basis kann man gar nicht den Anspruch haben, brauchbare, aktuelle IFR-Aussagen zu machen.)




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> (In Österreich wurden in den letzten Tagen übrigens auch Cluster in Schlachthöfen entdeckt - trotz weitaus kleinerer Betriebsgrößen und besserer Bedingungen für die dortigen Arbeiter im Vergleich zu Tönnies).



Weiß nicht, in wie weit das bis in eure Medien durchdringt, aber Tönnies ist auch bei uns nur ein Extrembeispiel. Schlachthof-Cluster müsste es mittelerweile deutlich über ein halbes Dutzend geben. Die Bedingungen mit kühler, feuchter und kaum ausgetauschter, aber im ganzen Raum verwirbelter Luft sind halt einfach optimal für Infektionen. Und das dürfte für praktisch alle Schlachthöfe gelten, denn die Luftmengen so großer Klimasysteme virenfrei zu filtrieren ist ein erheblicher Aufwand, der normalerweise gar nicht nötig ist. Wir reden hier praktisch von einem Luftzufuhrsystem wie für schätzungsweise ein Dutzend OP-Räume.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber der Anteil der unerfasst Verstorbenen an an den unerfasst Infizierten wird ähnlich sein, wie bei den erfasst Verstorbenen zu den erfasst Infizierten. Also rund 5%.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja. Durch den Angriff des Virus auf das Hirn und das Atemzentrum kann die Atmung spontan aussetzen. Das ist dann unerwartet tödlich. Insbesondere im Schlaf.


Zum ersten einfach mal Nö. Viele die das Virus nicht bemerken sind Junge Leute, das passt einfach nicht. 

Zum zweiten hätte ich wirklich mal gerne eine Quelle, dass Corona das Hirn derart massiv angreift OHNE, dass die Krankheit sich anders äußert. 

Hast du dir das alles wieder an den Haaren herbei gezogen indem du in Artikel mehr rein interpretiert hast als da steht?


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und beim verbleibenden Rest wäre dann noch zu prüfen, wie fair Versicherungen das Überschwemmungsrisiko eingepreist haben. Wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele Neubauviertel in den letzten Jahrzehnten in offensichtlich Überschwemmungsgefährdeten Gebieten hochgezogen wurden: Alles andere als fair. Einige davon hatten zwar irgendwann ein Problem, noch eine Gebäudeversicherung zu bekommen, aber Hausrat, KFZ und ähnliches zahlen oft trotzdem das Geld der Allgemeinheit an diejenigen, die es sich in der Aue gemütlich machen wollten.



Das Haus steht schon über 100 Jahre. Aber da hat keiner damit gerechnet, dass die Jahrhunderthochwasser mal alle paar Jahre kommen, also 2002 und 2013. 
Wobei da noch dazu kam, dass das Haus 2003 falsch saniert wurde. 2002 war der Schaden schon mal aufgetreten. 
Was da alles falsch gemacht wurde, war erst nach und nach zu sehen, als dann 2015 alles rausgerissen wurde. Da war dann auch keine Möglichkeit mehr da die Wohnunggesellschaft, der das Haus damals gehört hatte wegen der verschwiegenen Mängel in Regress zu nehmen. 
Das sind jetzt nur so die Mängel, die mir jetzt auf die Schnelle einfallen:
- Zwischenwände auf den Fußbodenbelag gestellt
- Bitumenbahnen an der Außenwand gingen nur vielleicht 20cm tief. 
- Die Betonverkleidung des alten Feldstein-Fundamentes war nicht viel tiefer. 
- Drainage war viel zu hoch verlegt
- Drainage hatte keinerlei Abfluss
Also eigentlich alles, was man falsch machen konnte. 

Wir hatten uns nur Ende 2003 gewundert, warum die Wände nicht trocken werden und bei den Mietern der Schimmel in der Wohnung steht. (Da hatte die Versicherung die 1000€ schon gezahlt und sich von jeder weiteren Zahlung freigemacht)
Da war erst die Vermutung das das Wasser unterm Haus in einem alten Keller steht. Da hatten wir aber beim Ausschachten nichts gefunden. 
Die Baufirma, welche außen aufgeschachtet hat, für die neue Drainage usw. war dann an der Rückwand auf drei teils unter die Außenwand gehenden zum Teil randvoll mit Wasser gefüllte alte Zisternen/Güllegruben gestoßen. 
Damit war dann klar, warum die Wände nicht trocken werden.
Und auch, dass 2003 gar nicht so tief gebaggert wurde, sonst wären die damals schon entdeckt worden.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum zweiten hätte ich wirklich mal gerne eine Quelle, dass Corona das Hirn derart massiv angreift OHNE, dass die Krankheit sich anders äußert.



Was genau meinst du mit nicht anders äußert? Ohne Symptome und dann fällt einer um, bzw wacht nicht mehr auf?
Das Hauptproblem wird sein, das dann überhaupt als Corona zu erkennen. 

Bei den teils nicht wirklich stattfindenden Leichenschauen durch den Hausarzt, bleibt da viel unerkannt.

Bei Tötungsdelikten sieht es mit der Erkennung übrigens auch nicht besser aus:


			
				https://www.ksta.de/viele-morde-bleiben-unentdeckt-13315584 schrieb:
			
		

> &#8222;Wenn ein Licht auf jedem Grab brennen würde, in dem das Opfer eines unentdeckten Mordes liegt, dann wären Deutschlands Friedhöfe nachts taghell erleuchtet&#8220;



Womit wir auch wieder zu Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen kommen, wo sehr schnell zu einer natürlichen Todesursache tendiert wird:


			
				https://www.ksta.de/viele-morde-bleiben-unentdeckt-13315584 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade in Hospizen, wo Sterben nichts Ungewöhnliches sei, würden &#8222;viel zu schnell und zu unkritisch Totenscheine&#8220; ausgestellt, kritisierte der Geschäftsführer der Stiftung, Eugen Brysch.



Viele Morde bleiben unentdeckt | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger
Ein Paradies für Mörder &#8211; blooDNAcid | Scienceblogs.de

Die Beispiele:


			
				https://www.ksta.de/viele-morde-bleiben-unentdeckt-13315584 schrieb:
			
		

> Köln - Es ist ein schwülwarmer Tag im August 2004. Die Polizei wird zu einer Wohnung im Kölner Stadtteil Ehrenfeld gerufen. In einem Sessel im Wohnzimmer sitzt der leblose Horst K., 52. Ein Arzt wird gerufen. Er stellt formell den Tod fest und vermerkt in der Bescheinigung: &#8222;Ungeklärt, ob natürlicher oder nichtnatürlicher Tod.&#8220; Der Leichnam wird in die Rechtsmedizin gebracht. Dort soll er aufbewahrt werden, bis die Staatsanwaltschaft ihn zur Bestattung freigibt.
> 
> Tags darauf meldet sich ein Kriminalpolizist im Institut. Er möchte wissen, ob die Leiche Punktionsstellen aufweist, möglicherweise sei der Mann ja an einer Überdosis Drogen gestorben. Ein Rechtsmediziner sieht sich den toten Körper daraufhin genau an - und stutzt. Punktionsstellen? Eine Überdosis? Der Oberkörper von Horst K. ist völlig zerquetscht, der Brustkorb eingesackt.
> 
> [...]





			
				http://scienceblogs.de/bloodnacid/2011/04/20/ein-paradies-fur-morder/ schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal aber müssen sie nicht allzu genau hinschauen, um die grobe Fehlleistung des ersten Leichenschauers zu bemerken: es kam vor, daß sich der Arzt, der die erste Leichenschau durchgeführt hatte, nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht hatte, die hochgeschlossen angezogene Leiche zu entkleiden. Er hatte ihr dennoch bedenkenlos einen natürlichen Tod bescheinigt. So fielen erst bei der Kremationsleichenschau die deutlich sichtbaren Würgemale (!) am Hals auf und erst danach wurden Ermittlungen in Gang gesetzt, die letztlich einen Mord aufdeckten. Das erschreckende ist: hätte die verstorbene Person nicht ihre Kremierung verfügt, wäre sie erst gar von Rechtsmedizinern untersucht und unbesehen im Erdgrab bestattet und ihr Mörder nicht nur nie gefasst, sondern ihre Ermordung nie erkannt worden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon wieder der Quatsch aus der Verschwörungsmülltonne.



In Italien starben 12% mit einer direkten Kausalkette zu Corona, das Thema hatten wir schon.
Nachdem ich noch weiter recherchiert habe, würde ich sagen 50 zu 50, je nach Alter und Umstände, je älter und mit mehr Vorerkrankungen wird die Todesursache nicht Corona sein.



DKK007 schrieb:


> *Mehr als drei Millionen bestätigte Coronavirus-Fälle in den USA*



Aber die Kurve der Todesfälle will einfach nicht rasant so wie die Kurve der positiv getesteten ansteigen.
Woran das nur liegen könnte, weil vielleicht die sterblichkeit deutlich geringer als hier propagiert ist?


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber die Kurve der Todesfälle will einfach nicht rasant so wie die Kurve der positiv getesteten ansteigen.
> Woran das nur liegen könnte, weil vielleicht die sterblichkeit deutlich geringer als hier propagiert ist?



Nein, die Leute sterben erst ein paar Wochen nach der Infektion.

Hast du die letzen Monate in der Höhle verbracht?




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In Italien starben 12% mit einer direkten Kausalkette zu Corona, das Thema hatten wir schon.
> Nachdem ich noch weiter recherchiert habe, würde ich sagen 50 zu 50, je nach Alter und Umstände, je älter und mit mehr Vorerkrankungen wird die Todesursache nicht Corona sein.



Das fehlt was. Fängt mit Q an.




			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-mittwoch-121.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Spahn rät zur längeren Maskenpflicht und zur Grippeimpfung*
> _
> 21:02 Uhr_
> Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn hat erneut vor zu frühen Lockerungen beim Tragen von Alltagsmasken in der Corona-Krise gewarnt. Um das Risiko zu reduzieren, gebe es in bestimmten Situationen eine Maskenpflicht, sagte der CDU-Politiker bei einer Online-Diskussion. Dafür gelte aus seiner Sicht: "Lieber drei Wochen zu spät aufgehoben als drei Wochen zu früh." Masken zu tragen sei nicht immer angenehm, es sei aber im Vergleich zu anderen Beschränkungen ein "relatives mildes Mittel". Wichtig sei dies vor allem, wenn Abstände nicht einzuhalten seien wie etwa im öffentlichen Nahverkehr oder beim Einkaufen.
> ...


Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Spahn raet zur Grippeimpfung ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2020)

Sprich du hast dir diese Argumentation aus dem Finger gesaugt DKK.
Mal wieder.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Wovon redest du?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

Vom Weihnachtsmann

Oder vielleicht vom Thema unserer Konversation


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Du willst irgendwas kritisieren, ohne das klar ist, was eigentlich.

Dann zitiere das doch mal, worauf du dich beziehst und schreibe deine Fragen drunter.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

Deine Antwort auf meine letzte Antwort


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Du hattest meine Frage nicht beantwortet.


> Was genau meinst du mit nicht anders äußert? Ohne Symptome und dann fällt einer um, bzw wacht nicht mehr auf?


----------



## Eckism (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst dir doch ein Hobby suchen. Zocken am PC z.B.



Da tut einem irgendwann auch mal der Arsch und der Rücken weh.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> kannst ja in die pflegeberufe wechseln
> 
> 
> 
> Parks/Straßen in der Nähe von Müll befreien, aber meine Gegend lohnt sich das gar net mehr oder irgendwer andere macht das auch



Ich denke nicht, das ich in einem Pflegeberuf gut aufgehoben  bin...Als Werkzeugmacher kloppt man mit nem Hammer drauf oder baut es  auseinander und wieder zusammen, wenn was nicht so klapp, wie es soll. Hier aufn Dorf traut sich niemand, Müll hinzuwerfen, 90% der Dorfbewohner haben nen Waffenschein und schmeißen mit Blei. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Keinen Garten oder zumindest Kleingarten? Scheint ja eine trostlose Gegend zu sein.



Garten? So schlimm ist es dann doch noch nicht, das ich mit so nem Pflanzenschwachsinn anfange...man buddelt was ein, die Katzen buddeln es wieder aus, du regst Dich auf und buddelst es ein, die Katzen wieder aus usw.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Also Katzen buddeln da nichts aus. Im Gegenteil, die holen sich die Wühlmäuse, welche von unten die Wurzeln wegfressen. 

Die einzigen, die im Beet scharren sind die Hühner, wenn sie es mit ihrem Freigang übertreiben.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das ich in einem Pflegeberuf gut aufgehoben  bin..



why not, willst doch Arbeit und action  

Hast auch bei einer  Lockdown/ausgansperre und A la Italy-Spanien-New York etc Verhältnisse immer eine Beschäftigung und arbeitslos wirst du auch nicht.   Babyboomer Inc.


--
back2topic


ich glaube die USA schafft heute noch r 60k neu Infektion(über nacht)


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (9. Juli 2020)

Wer will sich  nicht Genveränderte Impfstoffe reinpfeifen. Das ist doch total schön.
Bolsonaro is the Man.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Ist doch sowieso der Plan - Impfpflicht für alle. Und Bill Gates versteckt da sicher mehr als Medizin drinne.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hattest meine Frage nicht beantwortet.


Ich meine gar nichts, ich hab mich auf deine Aussage bezogen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist doch sowieso der Plan - Impfpflicht für alle. Und Bill Gates versteckt da sicher mehr als Medizin drinne.



Ja, das war ein großer Streitpunkt beim letzten Treffen der Geheimen Weltregierung. Die Mitglieder, die ihr Geschäftsmodell auf der Verbreitung von TGGS (*t*otal *g*eheime und *g*efährliche *S*ubstanzen) mittels Chemtrails und über Mikrowellen aufgebaut haben, sind absolut dagegen, dass Bill das jetzt über Impfungen vornehmen will. Es gab auch heftigen Streit darüber, ob man die Leute erst unfruchtbar und dann gehorsam oder erst gehorsam und dann unfruchtbar machen sollte.

Soros musste erst mal demonstrativ einen Handlanger erschießen, bevor Ruhe am Tisch einkehrte. Danach wurde auch wieder gesittet diskutiert. Man war sich beispielsweise einig, dass es nicht erforderlich ist, der Bevölkerung verblödende Substanzen zu verabreichen, zumal deren Wirkung gar nicht feststellbar wäre.

Bill musste sich allerdings weitere Kritik gefallen lassen, weil die vielen Bugs in Windows zuweilen verhindern, dass Leute ins Internet gehen und selbst anfangen zu denken, statt an ihrer Filterblase zu nuckeln. Auch war noch gar nicht klar, wie man den Impf-Plan monetarisieren soll, wenn sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung in zahlreichen Nationen Ländern (einschließlich der USA) gar keine Impfung leisten können.

Obama, der bis dahin erstaunlich still zugehört und an seiner Pizza gekaut hatte, brachte noch einmal ObamaCare ins Spiel, was aber abgeschmettert wurde, denn dann müssten ja die Reichen für die Impfungen bezahlen, an denen sie eigentlich verdienen wollen. Den Rest habe ich nicht mehr mitbekommen, weil einer der Echsenmenschen am Tisch meine Furcht gewittert hat und ich fliehen musste.

Ich wollte euch das alles nur schnell wissen lassen, bevor sie mich finden und ... Aaarrrghllll!


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

@Mahoy: Danke für den Beitrag. ich gehe jetzt die Tastatur von Kaffee befreien.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Juli 2020)

In deinem ersten Link erscheint ja direkt der beste Tipp. "Denke selbst!" hab ich getan und direkt wieder  geschlossen den Mist.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich was soll man da als normal gebildeter Mensch, noch dazu sagen, mehr Geschmacklosigkeit (der Begriff an sich ist viel zu harmlos), Provokation (auch das wird dem nicht mal ansatzweise gerecht), Perfide, Vergehen oder Verbrechen, was sagt man zu so etwas und was macht man dagegen , denn es sind ja nicht nur 10 stark minderbemittelte Hansel, sondern wesentlich mehr.



Zu diesen Leuten selbst kann man gar nichts mehr sagen, da sind ethisch und/oder intellektuell Hopfen und Malz verloren. Man kann nur noch für diejenigen, die noch auf der Kippe stehen, gebetsmühlenartig darüber aufklären, wie widerwärtig und fehlerhaft solche Gleichsetzungen sind.

Mein Manchen dringt man ja noch mit der simplen und eigentlich offenkundigen Feststellung durch, dass man es sich beispielsweise nicht aussuchen konnte, ob man jüdischer Herkunft war, aber durchaus aussuchen kann, ob man sich impfen lässt und damit nicht nur sich selbst sondern auch den Rest der Gemeinschaft (Meinetwegen auch dem "arischen Volkskörper", das ist mir an diesem Punkt egal, wenn's nur beim Begreifen hilft ...) schützt.

Und dass es nicht so kommen wird, dass man als Impfverweigerer einen Aufnäher tragen muss oder in ein Ghetto und schließlich ein ein Lager gepfercht wird, sondern einfach nur gesundheitlich gefährdeter ist und schlimmstenfalls eine Ordnungsstrafe zahlen muss - also vergleichbar mit anderen "Holocaust-artigen" Gängelungen wie Tempolimits, Anschnallpflicht und dem Beachten von Lichtsignalanlagen - leuchtet womöglich auch noch dem Einen oder der Anderen ein.

Über Narrenkappen als äußerliches Erkennungsmerkmal könnte man durchaus nachdenken ...


----------



## Poulton (9. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Garten? So schlimm ist es dann doch noch nicht, das ich mit so nem Pflanzenschwachsinn anfange...man buddelt was ein, die Katzen buddeln es wieder aus, du regst Dich auf und buddelst es ein, die Katzen wieder aus usw.


Dann buddelt man die Katze unter die Pflanze...  
Quatsch beiseite: Ich kenn das höchstens mit Tauben, aber da legt man altes abgenadeltes bzw. entlaubtes Reisig obendrauf und gut ist bzw. reicht es schon aus, wenn es ordentlich feucht ist.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Über Narrenkappen als äußerliches Erkennungsmerkmal könnte man durchaus nachdenken ...



Die Dinger gibt es doch schon. Nennen sich Aluhüte.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jair Bolsonaro stoppt Corona-Maßnahmen in Indigenengebieten


Die stören doch  nur beim Abholzen des Regenwaldes. 

Corona-Krise: Abholzung der Regenwaelder in Brasilien durch den &#8222;Umweltzerstoerungsminister&#8220; | Wirtschaft
Umweltzerstoerungsminister - WWF Deutschland


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die stören doch  nur beim Abholzen des Regenwaldes.



Ehrenmann 


------

Kanadier schotten sich gegen die USA ab - Stuttgarter Nachrichten

Karma


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube, es dauert nicht lange, bis die Kanadier ein Marinestützpunkt bei den Niagarafällen eröffnen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (9. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein Geduldsfaden hängt jedenfalls bei solchen Bildern und Realitäten, am seidenen Faden, man weiss es zwar besser, nicht wegsperren oder schlimmeres zu fordern, aber auch bei mir ist irgendwann eine Grenze erreicht, wo ich entweder grenzenlose Dummheit, oder bis an die Grenze ausgereizte perfide Handlungen, nicht mehr tolerieren möchte.



Dafür nutzen diese Leute ihr Demonstrationsrecht und daran können Schlafschafe auch partizipieren.
Abgesehen von gar abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien, sind Phantasien und Interpretationen der Demonstranten Gold wert, denn so wird man zumindest über Themen wie blockchainbasierte Identitäten aus Unternehmenshand, Impfzwang anderes informiert.

Unternehmen werden zur Weltpassbehörde, mit der freundlichen Unterstützung der Regierungen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Bloß sind die Verschwörungstheorien genauso Müll, wie wenn man die direkt auf rechtsextremen Youtube-Kanälen reinzieht.
Bei so vielen Spinnern  muss man in den Psychiatrien noch deutlich anbauen.

Es gibt keinen Impfzwang und noch nicht mal einen Impfstoff.
Pässe und Ausweise kommen von der Bundesdruckerei.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß sind die Verschwörungstheorien genauso Müll, wie wenn man die direkt auf rechtsextremen Youtube-Kanälen reinzieht.


#

Von welchen Verschwörungstheorien sprichst du überhaupt?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Impfzwang und noch nicht mal einen Impfstoff..



Der Impfzwang kommt als EU Gesetz über den Immunitätsausweis, sozusagen durch die Hintertür.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Von deinem Müll, den du gerade geschrieben hast. 

Es gibt keinen Immunitätsausweis.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Von deinem Müll, den du gerade geschrieben hast.
> 
> Es gibt keinen Immunitätsausweis.


Aktuell nicht, kommt aber irgendwann vielleicht doch.
Die Masken waren ja anfangs auch nicht notwendig, dann wurden sie zur Pflicht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

Ich finde den Ansatz interessant. 
Diskutieren wir doch mal ordentlich darüber.

In der letzten Zeit wurde ja bei einigen Reisen negative Corona Tests verlangt und hier in Italien muss ich bei jeder Reise Fieber messen lassen (Bahn).
Beides wird verlangt um das Risiko zu minimieren.

Bekomme ich jetzt im Urlaub Fieber hab ich Pech und komme nicht weg.

Also könnte man doch zumindest auf die Idee kommen, dass man diese beiden Möglichkeiten die aktuell genutzt werden ersetzt werden nämlich dadurch, dass man seinen Impfpass vorzeigt. (vorausgesetzt es gibt einen funktionierenden Impfstoff)

Das wäre diese Hintertür.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Das man bestimme Impfstoffe bei der Einreise in manche Länder haben muss, ist nichts neues. Z.B. gegen Gelbfieber.
 Aber da kann  man sich einfach impfen lassen, wenn man da hin will.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aktuell nicht, kommt aber irgendwann vielleicht doch.
> Die Masken waren ja anfangs auch nicht notwendig, dann wurden sie zur Pflicht.



Es ist schon ein ziemlicher qualitativer Unterschied zwischen der Pflicht zur Bedeckung von Mund und Nase an gewissen Örtlichkeiten, und einer hypothetischen Pflicht zu einer medizinischen Behandlung bzw. einem invasiven und irreversiblen körperlichen Eingriff. Das spielt auch rechtlich in gaaaaaaaanz anderen Ligen. Wie heißt es so schön: nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich. Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich sehr dafür bin, wachsam ggü. Grundrechtseinschränkungen zu sein. 
Polemischer Part: Lustig ist nur, dass viele der "Keine Impfflicht!!!111!elf!"-Schreihälse bei vielen potentiellen Grundrechtseinschränkungen, die sich gegen irgendwelche anderen, bevorzugt "böse" Menschen richten, keine  Probleme damit haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein ziemlicher qualitativer Unterschied zwischen der Pflicht zur Bedeckung von Mund und Nase an gewissen Örtlichkeiten, und einer hypothetischen Pflicht zu einer medizinischen Behandlung bzw. einem invasiven und irreversiblen körperlichen Eingriff. Das spielt auch rechtlich in gaaaaaaaanz anderen Ligen. Wie heißt es so schön: nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich. Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich sehr dafür bin, wachsam ggü. Grundrechtseinschränkungen zu sein.
> Polemischer Part: Lustig ist nur, dass viele der "Keine Impfflicht!!!111!elf!"-Schreihälse bei vielen potentiellen Grundrechtseinschränkungen, die sich gegen irgendwelche anderen, bevorzugt "böse" Menschen richten, keine  Probleme damit haben.



Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen. Ich habe es damit verglichen, weil es da auch erst hieß, dass es nicht kommen wird, aber dann doch kam. Warum soll das mit anderen Dingen in unserem Staat anders sein?


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2020)

Und danach müssen alle nicht geimpften einen Stern an der Kleidung tragen...  das hat es sogar schon mal so ähnlich gegeben ... warum soll das nicht kommen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2020)

Du bist nicht gegen Polio geimpft?
Was ist mit Röteln?
Diphtherie?


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und danach müssen alle nicht geimpften einen Stern an der Kleidung tragen...  das hat es sogar schon mal so ähnlich gegeben ... warum soll das nicht kommen?



Ein Teil der Antwort steckt bereits in der Frage: Weil es das "schon mal so ähnlich gegeben" hat.

Der nächste Punkt ist der, dass man eine öffentliche (!) Kennzeichnung, die zur Brandmarkung (!!) bestimmter Personen und Gruppen aus ideologischen Gründen (!!!) diente, kaum mit einer persönlichen medizinischen Dokumentation aus sachlichen Gründen vergleichen kann, die es übrigens in Form eines Impfpasses bereits seit Ewigkeiten gibt. 
Und während man sich noch nie aussuchen konnte, beispielsweise jüdischer Herkunft zu sein, konnte man sich schon immer entscheiden, ob man bestimmte Impfungen mitnimmt, deren Nichterhalt lediglich mit persönlichen Risiken und Einschränkungen verbunden ist.

Du musst dich beispielsweise nicht gegen Gelbfieber impfen lassen, weil es dein "Privatvergnügen" ist, wenn du daran erkrankst, denn du kannst niemanden damit anstecken, Ebenso wie es nur dein Problem ist, wenn du ohne nachgewiesene Gelbfieber-Impfung in bestimmten Ländern nicht einreisen darfst. Deine persönliche Entscheidung, deine persönlichen Nachteile. Die Gemeinschaft steht allerdings netterweise *trotzdem* mit ein, weil sie beispieslweise deine Behandlungskosten mitträgt.

Anders sieht es bei Erkrankungen aus, die du weitergeben bzw. deren mögliche Ausrottung du verhindern kannst. Dann ist es nicht mehr dein Privatvergnügen, sondern deine Entscheidung beeinflusst die Risiken der  Gesellschaft, in der du lebst. Und wenn du Teil dieser Gesellschaft sein und ihre zahlreichen Vorzüge genießen willst, dann sollte es dir eigentlich ein Anliegen sein, sie zu schützen. Für alle, die das nicht von sich aus leisten können, weil sie zu rücksichtslos und/oder dumm sind, stellt die Gesellschaft Regeln auf, um diesen Schutz zu gewährleisten. Deshalb muss man ordnungstrafbewehrt an roten Ampeln anhalten und darf beispielsweise auch auf dem eigenen Privatgrundstück keine Kernwaffentests durchführen. 

Spaß beiseite: Sollte es jemals eine Impfpflicht geben, dann wird diese garantiert in der Form durchgesetzt, dass man mancherort Nachteile hat, wenn man die Impfung nicht nachweisen kann - man muss jedoch nicht ungefragt zur Schau stellen, dass man nicht geimpft ist.
Genau deshalb ist dieses Argument übrigens auch als hochgradig schizophren einzuordnen, weil Impfgegner in aller Regel nichts Eiligeres zu tun haben, als ihre Umgebung stolz darüber aufzuklären, dass sie nicht geimpft sind und warum. Auch, oder sogar speziell dann, wenn das besagter Umwelt gänzlich rektalpassant ist.
Sprich, diese bedauernswerten Gestalten kleben sich ihren Deppenstern freiwillig und mit Wonne selbst an die Stirn, während sie gleichzeitig schiefe Vergleiche zum Nationalsozialismus ziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, diese bedauernswerten Gestalten kleben sich ihren Deppenstern freiwillig und mit Wonne selbst an die Stirn, während sie gleichzeitig schiefe Vergleiche zum Nationalsozialismus ziehen.



Und ihn nebenbei auch gleich wieder haben wollen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

Ich wäre für eine Impfpflicht bei allen (hochgradig) ansteckenden Krankheiten.
Klar kann ich die Sorge manche Impfgegner nachvollziehen das es Restrisiken gibt. Aber die sind sehr gering heutzutage.
Ein stinknormale Mandel-Op hat auch Restrisiken oder selbst wenn man sich eine Aspirin einwirft.
Der Schutz der Allgemeinheit hat vorzugehen.  Und wären nicht soviel Menschen geimpft hätten wir hier noch schlimme andere Seuchen.
Impfgegner sind in meinen Augen zum größten Teil egoistisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Impfpflicht bei allen (hochgradig) ansteckenden Krankheiten.
> Klar kann ich die Sorge manche Impfgegner nachvollziehen das es Restrisiken gibt. Aber die sind sehr gering heutzutage.
> Ein stinknormale Mandel-Op hat auch Restrisiken oder selbst wenn man sich eine Aspirin einwirft.
> Der Schutz der Allgemeinheit hat vorzugehen.  Und wären nicht soviel Menschen geimpft hätten wir hier noch schlimme Seuchen.
> Impfgegner sind in meinen Augen zum größten Teil egoistisch.



Eine Mandel-OP ist aber nicht verpflichtend.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Eine Mandel-OP ist aber nicht verpflichtend.


Es geht in dem Beispiel um das Restrisiko. Was ja gerne von Impfgegnern als Argument angeführt wird.
Das hat man quasi überall.  Aber das ist eben häufig sehr gering.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

In den USA mittlerweile 63.000 Neuinfektion am Tag. Ergibt somit hochgerechnet 1 Mio Neuinfektionen in einem halben Monat.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In den USA mittlerweile 63.000 Neuinfektion am Tag. Ergibt somit hochgerechnet 1 Mio Neuinfektionen in einem halben Monat.



Und von 1000 Infizierten versterben 5 bis 10 Personen, abhängig davon, wie stark Vertreter der Hauptrisikogruppen befallen werden und wie weit die Kapazitäten des Gesundheitssystems reichen.

Angesichts des Umstandes, dass auch die USA nicht gerade eine junge Bevölkerung haben, Adipositas dort ein Volkskrankheit und das Gesundheitssystems in der Breite schlecht aufgestellt ist, könnte man vermutlich von einer Tendenz zum Schlechteren ausgehen, aber bleiben wir ruhig mal bei der niedrigeren angenommenen Infection Fatality Rate (IFR), also bei 0,5%. Das wären dann _bestenfalls_ 5.000 zusätzliche Tote noch in diesem Monat in den Vereinigten Staaten.

Zum Vergleich: Die Terroranschläge am 11. September 2001 kosteten 2.977 Menschen das Leben und die USA führten deswegen zwei Kriege.
Der Terrorist im Weißen Haus, der für bessere Chancen auf die eigene Wiederwahl zigfach so viele US-Bürger über die Klinge springen lässt, wird dort noch nicht einmal allerseits als Gefahr erkannt ...


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Wobei du die Verzögerung beim Sterben beachten muss.
Allerdings haben die USA jetzt schon über 2 Mio aktuell Infizierte.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Terrorist im Weißen Haus, der für bessere Chancen auf die eigene Wiederwahl zigfach so viele US-Bürger über die Klinge springen lässt, wird dort noch nicht einmal allerseits als Gefahr erkannt ...


Immer mehr sind mit ihm unzufrieden. Der wird auch nicht nochmal gewählt.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Covid-19 befaellt Herzzellen, zeigt Studie des UKE - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen. Ich habe es damit verglichen, weil es da auch erst hieß, dass es nicht kommen wird, aber dann doch kam. Warum soll das mit anderen Dingen in unserem Staat anders sein?



Ich glaube eher, dass du hier so einiges nicht verstehst. Ein massiver Grundrechtseingriff wie eine Impfflicht ist mit ganz anderen rechtlichen Hürden bewehrt, als so eine Lappalie wie das mit den Masken (polemischer Einschub: als jemand, der in einer "systemrelevanten" sozialen Einrichtung arbeitet, renne ich seit Monaten tagtäglich mindestens 6 Stunden mit FFP2 rum. Nervt minimal, aber diese ganzen Maskenphobiker-Weicheier sollen mal aufhören rumzuheulen!)

Das schließt theoretisch nicht aus, dass irgendwas in der Art kommen könnte. Argumentativ ist das aber schwach hergeleitet. Weil die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen der Einführung extrem hoch sind, evtl. gar eine Grundgesetzänderung notwendig wäre.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Immer mehr sind mit ihm unzufrieden. Der wird auch nicht nochmal gewählt.



Hoffentlich liegst du richtig...


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Schon die Impfpflicht bei Masern für den Kindergartenbesuch ist rechtlich nicht ganz einfach. 
Bisher geht dort aber nach BVerfG der Schutz der Gemeinschaft vor. 
BVerfG lehnt Eilanträge ab: Keine Kita ohne Impfung | LTO.de

Edit:
Coronavirus: Warum Deutschland die Krise besser bewaeltigt | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2020)

Man muß ja mal mit dem S ...... aufhören.

Das wird eingeführt, und fertig ...

Seit wann hat denn jeder Vollpfosten hier was zu sagen?

Wenn die Mehrheit dafür ist, dann wird das gemacht.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Immunitätsausweis.



Spahn will ihn nach wie vor, genauso Bill Gates, die EU und die Einflüsterer die von den Unternehmen kommen.
Kommen Immunitätsausweise ist das gleichbedeutend mit einer Impfpflicht.
Da bedarf es keiner langen Recherche, um Absichten hinter ID 2020 und Co. zu verstehen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Höre endlich mit deinen Verschwörungstheorien auf !!!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (10. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein ziemlicher qualitativer Unterschied zwischen der Pflicht zur Bedeckung von Mund und Nase an gewissen Örtlichkeiten, und einer hypothetischen Pflicht zu einer medizinischen Behandlung bzw. einem invasiven und irreversiblen körperlichen Eingriff.



Er will ja nicht auf den Vergleich hinaus, sondern darauf, dass Politiker ihre Ansichten jederzeit ändern können, besonders dann wenn Kritik in der Bevölkerung  abnimmt.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Polemischer Part: Lustig ist nur, dass viele der "Keine Impfflicht!!!111!elf!"-Schreihälse bei vielen potentiellen Grundrechtseinschränkungen, die sich gegen irgendwelche anderen, bevorzugt "böse" Menschen richten, keine  Probleme damit haben.



Das Problem bei der Impfpflicht ist nicht die Impfpflicht an sich, sondern das dahinterstehende Kapital.
Das konnte man bei der Schweinegrippe sehr gut beobachten. Finanzielle Interessen waren dort wichtiger als der hippokratische Eid, nur zu Impfen wenn der Schaden einer Impfung niedriger wiegt als der Nutzen.

Gerade auch bei Krisen, in denen Impfstoffe gerne nicht ausreichend an der eigentlichen Risikogruppe getestet wird.
Impfpflicht, Immunitätsausweise, blockchain Identitäten sind nicht nur ein ethisches Problem.

Verschwörungstheoretiker phantasieren von Mikrochips, welche mit Impfungen implantiert werden, was natürlich Unsinn ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Höre endlich mit deinen Verschwörungstheorien auf !!!



Wo siehst du eine Verschwörungstheorie?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und von 1000 Infizierten versterben 5 bis 10 Personen, abhängig davon, wie stark Vertreter der Hauptrisikogruppen befallen werden und wie weit die Kapazitäten des Gesundheitssystems reichen.
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Die Terroranschläge am 11. September 2001 kosteten 2.977 Menschen das Leben und die USA führten deswegen zwei Kriege.
> Der Terrorist im Weißen Haus, der für bessere Chancen auf die eigene Wiederwahl zigfach so viele US-Bürger über die Klinge springen lässt, wird dort noch nicht einmal allerseits als Gefahr erkannt ...



Ich bin versucht dir inhaltlich größenteils zuzustimmen, denn die Infektionsrate ist in den USA etwas zu hoch, sowie werden über den Zeitraum bis zur teilweise helfenden Impfung einige Menschenleben gerettet.

Warum es in den USA mehr Tote gibt, liegt zuletzt ja auch dem schlechten Gesundheitssystem, wofür der Mann im weißen Haus ebenso verantwortlich ist.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Impfpflicht ist nicht die Impfpflicht an sich, sondern das dahinterstehende Kapital.
> 
> Impfpflicht, Immunitätsausweise, blockchain Identitäten sind nicht nur ein ethisches Problem.
> 
> ...



Siehe Oben.

Microsoft hat überhaupt nicht von der Krise profitiert. Der einzige IT-Konzern der profitiert ist Amazon. Und das einfach durch die Onlineverkäufe. 
Da kann aber jeder selbst dagegen wirken und statt bei den Steuerhinterziehern bei deutschen Händlern bestellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Siehe Oben.
> 
> Microsoft hat überhaupt nicht von der Krise profitiert. Der einzige IT-Konzern der profitiert ist Amazon. Und das einfach durch die Onlineverkäufe.
> Da kann aber jeder selbst dagegen wirken und statt bei den Steuerhinterziehern bei deutschen Händlern bestellen.



Microsoft hat davon profitiert bzw. tut dies in Zukunft mit MS Teams, da ist zwar jetzt kostenfrei, aber die werden, sobald alle angebissen haben, das wieder kostenpflichtig machen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Aber da gibt es genügend andere Dienste.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es genügend andere Dienste.



Es gibt auch haufenweise andere Betriebssysteme, doch Windows ist auf Desktops und Laptops weiterhin mit großem Abstand auf Platz 1.
Wenn sich Teams etabliert hat werden viele dabei bleiben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Siehe Oben.



Das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Microsoft hat überhaupt nicht von der Krise profitiert.



Wer hat behauptet, Microsoft hätte von dieser Krise profitiert?
Microsoft profitiert momentan nicht, erst dann, wenn sie die Technology für digitale Identitäten per blockchain anbieten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Spahn will ihn nach wie vor, genauso Bill Gates, die EU und die Einflüsterer die von den Unternehmen kommen.
> Kommen Immunitätsausweise ist das gleichbedeutend mit einer Impfpflicht.
> Da bedarf es keiner langen Recherche, um Absichten hinter ID 2020 und Co. zu verstehen.



ID 2020 hat nichts mit Bill Gates zu tun. Wie oft willst du den Unsinn noch verbreiten?


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> ID 2020 hat nichts mit Bill Gates zu tun. Wie oft willst du den Unsinn noch verbreiten?



Du weißt doch, Threshold, Microsoft ist in den Augen vieler Leute wie ein Geheimdienst. Und es gibt bekanntlich keine Ex-Geheimdienstmitarbeiter.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> ID 2020 hat nichts mit Bill Gates zu tun. Wie oft willst du den Unsinn noch verbreiten?



Da gibt es aber Videos auf youtube, die das behaupten. Damit ist es bewiesen. Youtube lügt nie! Ich meine macht doch Sinn, dass die große internationale Verschwörung einen Virus schafft um alle Menschen zu chippen und die ganzen IT Unternehmen mitmachen, nur Youtube Videos mit der Wahrheit schaffen sie nicht zu blocken.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Microsoft hat überhaupt nicht von der Krise profitiert. Der einzige IT-Konzern der profitiert ist Amazon.


Steile Behauptung, bitte mit Quellen belegen. 
Besonders die zweite Behauptung ist definitiv nicht wahr.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

Amazon-Arbeitskampf: Streik beim Krisengewinner | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Amazon-Arbeitskampf: Streik beim Krisengewinner | tagesschau.de



Ich glaube Sparanus meint eher das Amazon nicht der Einzige gewinner von der Krise  ist.^^


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2020)

Genau so war es gemeint und der erste Satz soll auch noch belegt werden, mindestens in Ansätzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, das war ein großer Streitpunkt beim letzten Treffen der Geheimen Weltregierung. Die Mitglieder, die ihr Geschäftsmodell auf der Verbreitung von TGGS (*t*otal *g*eheime und *g*efährliche *S*ubstanzen) mittels Chemtrails und über Mikrowellen aufgebaut haben, sind absolut dagegen, dass Bill das jetzt über Impfungen vornehmen will.



Pfff. Dann sollten die Luschen endlich mal ihr eigenes System wieder zum laufen bringen. Guckt euch doch um: Kaum jetten Hunz und Kunz mal zwei Monate nicht zum feiern nach Ibiza und zum Einkaufen nach New York und schon bricht das Konzept flächendeckend zusammen und die Kontrolle über die ganzen Idioten ist offensichtlich nicht mehr gegeben. Das man sich da was besseres als Chemtrails sucht, ist doch vollkommen selbstverständlich.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.



Eine Bitte: Könntest du bei Links, deren Inhalt offensichtlich nicht angemessen im Titel wiedergegeben wird, eine eigene Kurzbeschreibung mitposten?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei du die Verzögerung beim Sterben beachten muss.
> Allerdings haben die USA jetzt schon über 2 Mio aktuell Infizierte.



Sehen wir es positiv: Es mangelt zumindest nicht an Material um in 3-6 Monaten zuverlässig beurteilen zu können, ob eine wirkungsvolle Immunität aufgebaut werden kann, oder nicht.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Covid-19 befaellt Herzzellen, zeigt Studie des UKE - DER SPIEGEL



Hat hier eigentlich jemandeinen Überblick, ob das normal oder außergewöhnlich ist, dass ein Virus derart viele verschiedene Zelltypen befallen kann? Lunge, Herz, Schleimhäute und den Schäden jenseits der Blut-Hirnschranke zu Folge auch in Nervenzellen...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (11. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> ID 2020 hat nichts mit Bill Gates zu tun. Wie oft willst du den Unsinn noch verbreiten?



Reicht schon aus, den Wikipediartikel zu lesen oder Telepolis.
Zu behaupten das hätte nichts miteinander zu tun, obwohl Gates noch vor kurzem im Verwaltungsrat von Microsoft tätig war (Implementierungspartner und Gründungsmitglied der ID 2020 Alliance) und zusätzlich GAVI mit 750 Millionen finanziert hat, welches ebenso Gründungsmitglied ist, ist Tatsachenleugnung und offenbart was man von einigen Usern hier halten kann.

Das ist schon lahm einfach irgendetwas zu behaupten ohne vorher Google anzuwerfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> ID 2020 hat nichts mit Bill Gates zu tun. Wie oft willst du den Unsinn noch verbreiten?



Lügner.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Reicht schon aus, den Wikipediartikel zu lesen oder Telepolis.



Hast du den Artikel auch mal gelesen?
Die wollen den Zugang für Kinder in Entwicklungsländer für Impfstoffe verbessern. Denn gerade für Entwicklungsländer sind Impfungen selten bezahlbar.

Also -- nochmal -- hör endlich auf irgendeinen Stuss zu verbreiten. Ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemandeinen Überblick, ob das normal oder außergewöhnlich ist, dass ein Virus derart viele verschiedene Zelltypen befallen kann? Lunge, Herz, Schleimhäute und den Schäden jenseits der Blut-Hirnschranke zu Folge auch in Nervenzellen...



Das wird wohl daran liegen,
das wir als Menschen auch neu für das Virus sind.
Diese Kriepel gucken erstmal, wo es sich am besten (über)leben lässt.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemandeinen Überblick, ob das normal oder außergewöhnlich ist, dass ein Virus derart viele verschiedene Zelltypen befallen kann? Lunge, Herz, Schleimhäute und den Schäden jenseits der Blut-Hirnschranke zu Folge auch in Nervenzellen...


Ich glaube gesicherte Erkenntnisse haben die Wenigsten. Weil der Virus immer wieder neue Überraschungen parat hat.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juli 2020)

Gericht erklärt Corona-Bussgelder für unwirksam!

Corona NRW: Richter stuft Corona-Bussgelder als unwirksam ein  |  waz.de  |


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gericht erklärt Corona-Bussgelder für unwirksam!
> 
> Corona NRW: Richter stuft Corona-Bussgelder als unwirksam ein  |  waz.de  |


Zählt ja nur für Düsseldorf. Außerdem



> Nach Ansicht von Richter Stephan Poncelet war die Verordnung vom 22. März zu unbestimmt. So würden dort zwar hohe Geldbußen und Haftstrafen bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten angedroht. Doch Angaben zu den konkreten Verstößen fehlten, erklärte der Richter. Der Fehler sei in der nächsten Fassung der Corona-Schutzverordnung vom 30. März behoben worden.


Würde es nur die verhängten Bußgelder innerhalb dieses Zeitraumes betreffen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Reicht schon aus, den Wikipediartikel zu lesen oder Telepolis.



Bei Wikipedia steht davon nichts und den Telepolis-Artikel kann man in der Pfeife rauchen: der Autor des Artikels ist Eric Wagner, der quasi überall, wo man ihm eine Plattform bietet, sein Credo verkündet. Und dieses wiederum ist derzeit überall dasselbe. Herr Wagner ist gut darin, Verbindungen aufzuzählen - was allerdings weder ein journalistisches, noch ein investigatives, noch generell geistiges Kunststück ist, denn diese Verbindungen sind weder versteckt noch werden sie verschleiert, sondern sind öffentlich (unter anderen in der Wikipedia) einsehbar.
Allerdings versäumt er es nachhaltig darzulegen, geschweige denn zu belegen, inwiefern sich beispielsweise aus dem Engagement der Gates in zwei Projekten eine Verbindung zu Microsoft ergibt. Er behauptet es einfach, so nach dem Motto "Gates = Microsoft, das weiß doch jeder". Die einzige Verbindung besteht allerdings in einem - inzwischen überdies aufgegebenen - Verwaltungsratsposten. Und dieser bestand (Präteritum) in einem Gremium, dass zu jedem Zeitpunkt zwischen 10 und 15 gleichermaßen stimmberechtigte Mitglieder hat.

Interessanterweise geht aber nicht einmal Herr Wagner so weit zu behaupten, Immunitätsausweise wären gleichbedeutend mit einer Impfpflicht.
Um genau zu sein, äußert er nicht einmal irgendwo, dass Immunitätsausweise geplant wären, sondern stellt lediglich ein Pilotprojekt für einen digitalen Impfausweis (Du weiß schon, dass, was jeder Bundesbürger auf Papier mit sich herumschleppt, damit er nicht vergisst, was auch sein Hausarzt und seine Krankenkasse wissen ...) in Bangladesch vor und konzentriert sich ansonsten voll auf die oben genannte fadenscheinige Verbindung zu Microsoft als unterstellter wirtschaftlicher Nutznießer beim Hosting der geplanten Digitalen Identität.

Der komplette Twist findet in einem einzigen Satz statt: "Was hier schmackhaft gemacht wird, ist letztlich die schrittweise Übergabe aller unserer persönlichen Daten in die Hände transnationaler Konzerne, mit der langfristigen Zielstellung die nationale Identität durch eine globale, konzerngesteuerte zu verdrängen und die Kontrolle darüber bei einigen wenigen zu vereinigen."
Danach würde man jetzt üblicherweise darlegen, warum das so ist, aber mangels Substanz muss Herr Wagner ein wenig salbadern, indem er zwar einräumt, dass das das konzept zwar "technology- and vendor-agnostic", also unabhängig von Technologie und Anbieter wäre, aber natürlich das bloße Bekenntnis zum Konzept bereits eine Unterordnung unter die "Schlüsselstellung Gates' und seiner Partner" darstellen würde.
Das ist der Punkt, an dem sich *tatsächlich* aufmerksam mitlesende und mitdenkende Menschen fragen, ob der Autor nicht dringend an die frische Luft müsste.

Noch einmal zu Mitschreiben: Herr Wagner behauptet, dass ein explizit technologie- und anbieterunabhängiges Verfahren zwingend den wirtschaftlichen Interessen von Microsoft dienen muss, weil es vom Gründer von Microsoft in seiner Eigenschaft als als Privatmensch forciert wird. Und zwar deshalb, weil Bill Gates böse ist. Und böse ist er, weil er das macht, was ihm gerade unterstellt wurde. Ein Zirkelschluss par excellence und die Aluhut-Gemeinde erlebt einen kollektiven Orgasmus.

Und damit auch ja niemand auf den Gedanken kommt, diesen Hirnfurz auf sein medizinisch wirksamen Bestandteile zu analysieren, wird direkt im Anschluss noch einmal auf vermögende Philanthropen als solche eingetreten, da deren Erbsünde darin besteht, zuvor zu Geld gekommen zu sein, weshalb natürlich - Vorsicht, Sarkasmus - grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen ist, dass sie jemand ein anderes Ziel verfolgen könnten als die Bewahrung und Mehrung des eigenen Vermögens.
Da fühlt man sich versucht, in der selben Weise auch mal die Unterstellungskanone auszurichten: Vermutlich können sich Menschen, die es ohne Ziele selbst zu nichts gebracht haben gar nicht vorstellen, dass Geld für manche Leute eher nebensächlich sein könnte - also etwas, was quasi zwangsläufig mit dem Erfolg kommt, aber letztlich maximal ein Werkzeug ist, um weitere große Ziele zu erreichen, die man sich steckt. Dahinter würde dann selbstverständlich auch nicht unbedingter Altruismus, sondern auch eine gehörige Portion Ego stehen.
Aber selbst wenn Gates sich nur deshalb zum Rächer der Enterbten aufschwingt, damit sein Name auf ewig in die Annalen der Menschheitsgeschichte eingeht und dort noch zu finden ist, wenn niemand mehr weiß, ob man ein "Microsoft" essen kann, wäre das immer noch eine gleichermaßen plausible Motivation.
Ach so, und es kann natürlich durchaus sein, dass Bill Gates tatsächlich eine Art persönliches Erweckungserlebnis hatte und tatsächlich einfach nur Gutes tun will - und zwar mit Hilfe der Werkzeuge, mit denen er sich auskennt. Dann muss man zwar immer noch über Sinn und Risiken diskutieren, sollte allerdings von konstruierten Verschwörungen Abstand nehmen.

Gesichert ist derzeit nur, dass die Gates-Stiftung eine Menge Geld direkt ausgibt oder in andere Stiftungen und in NGOs pumpt, die sich dem Ziel verschrieben haben, die Welt ein bißchen besser und gerechter zu machen. Der Weg, den diese Organisationen dafür einschlagen, gehört grundsätzlich auf dem Prüfstand; fiebrige Spekulationen über möglicherweise davon abweichende Motive stören eher die klare Sicht auf die eigentlichen Probleme: Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, analoge Probleme digital zu lösen? Und falls ja, ist der eingeschlagene Weg der richtige? Und gibt es nicht ein paar digitale Baustellen (Datenschutz und -integrität etc.), die vorher zu behandeln wären?


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2020)

USA melden 65.000 Neuinfektionen an einem Tag - DER SPIEGEL

Neuer Rekord bei neuinfektion, hoffentlich werden es nicht viele kritische Fälle


----------



## Slezer (11. Juli 2020)

Hier im Thread wünscht man ja das gewisse Leute Corona bekommen. So sei es ^^


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2020)

Mückenstich bringen mehr .  
------------


Coronavirus: Nur 5 Prozent Durchseuchung in Spanien?

Bei vlt  5 Prozent durchseuchung ist Spanien schon abgesackt, wird nixs mit 70 Prozent  und es waren nicht alle immun und auch net lang?  

Eine  immu Ausweis würde nixs bringen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Nur 5 Prozent Durchseuchung in Spanien?
> 
> Bei vlt  5 Prozent durchseuchung ist Spanien schon abgesackt, wird nixs mit 70 Prozent  und es waren nicht alle immun und auch net lang?
> 
> Eine  immu Ausweis würde nixs bringen.



Wobei da die entscheidende Frage wäre, ob sich so wenig angesteckt haben (geringe Dunkelziffer), oder ob sich halt nur bei wenigen Antikörper bilden (keine Immunität nach Erkrankung). 
Je nachdem was nun der Fall ist, müsste für die Zukunft anders vorgegangen werden.



			
				https://www.br.de/nachrichten/amp/wissen/coronavirus-nur-5-prozent-durchseuchung-in-spanien schrieb:
			
		

> *Antikörper lassen nach
> *
> Alle drei bis vier Wochen kommen Webasto-Mitarbeiter für einen Bluttest ins Krankenhaus. Das sind jene Mitarbeiter, die Anfang des Jahres als eine der ersten in Deutschland an Covid-19 erkrankt waren. Mittlerweile weisen sie kaum noch Antikörper auf. Bei einer chinesischen Studie fiel auf, dass gerade bei asymptomatischen Verläufen die Anzahl der Antikörper nach acht Wochen um 80 Prozent gesunken war. Und auch eine Wiener Untersuchung, die noch nicht publiziert wurde, legt nahe, dass gerade mal die Hälfte der Infizierten schützende Antikörper entwickeln. Ähnliche Ergebnisse - gerade bei milden Verläufen - kommen auch aus Zürich und Lübeck.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2020)

Hey DKK ich warte IMMER NOCH auf eine Quelle für deine Behauptung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ein  Immunausweis würde nixs bringen.


Doch, dass Menschen verstärkt auf Coronapartys gehen.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2020)

Biontech-Chef macht Hoffnung: Corona-Impfstoff bis Dezember moeglich - n-tv.de


> Auch wenn mehrere Impfstoffe zur gleichen Zeit zur Verfügung stünden,  könne es zehn Jahre dauern, bis eine weltweite Immunität gegen  Sars-Cov-2 erreicht ist.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hey DKK ich warte IMMER NOCH auf eine Quelle für deine Behauptung.



Wenn durch Corona weniger Leute einen neuen PC kaufen können, gehen natürlich auch die Windows 10 Verkäufe zurück. Und das Update ist immer noch kostenlos möglich. 
Microsoft: Umsatzwarnung wegen Coronavirus    | Aktien News | boerse.ARD.de


----------



## Poulton (11. Juli 2020)

Eine Meldung vom Februar. Gibt es auch was neueres?


FY20 Q3 - Press Releases - Investor Relations - Microsoft
Das sind die aktuellsten Geschäftszahlen. Die Veröffentlichung der nächsten: Microsoft announces quarterly earnings release date - Stories


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2020)

Außerdem nur eine Abteilung und die andere Behauptung hast du jetzt wieder nicht versucht zu belegen.

Sag einfach, dass das deine Annahme war und du das schlicht nicht belegen kannst oder belege es


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn durch Corona weniger Leute einen neuen PC kaufen können, gehen natürlich auch die Windows 10 Verkäufe zurück. Und das Update ist immer noch kostenlos möglich.
> Microsoft: Umsatzwarnung wegen Coronavirus    | Aktien News | boerse.ARD.de



Du darfst nicht einzig allein auf Betriebssystem setzen, die haben dank Cloud-Dienste und Co. gut Gewinn gemacht.(Ende April)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, dass Menschen verstärkt auf Coronapartys gehen.




Willst net auf eine Ü50 Party gehen und zur Abba Tanzen


----------



## Poulton (11. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Willst net auf eine Ü50 Party gehen und zur Abba Tanzen


Ich hab da einen anderen Verdacht: 7. Internationales CESSNA Treffen 2020 - fliegermagazin


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (11. Juli 2020)

Als ich heute in Elite Dangerous irgendwo allein in der Galaktischen "Pampa" auf Erkundung war, ist mir  etwas eingeschossen:

Viele Typen, die Corona leugnen oder kleinreden, kamen in den letzten Wochen und Monaten ja immer mit 
*"Na und? An der normalen Grippe sind letztes Jahr 650.000 Menschen gestorben."* oder ähnlichem Vergleichen.

Auch diese (geschätzte) Zahl wird Corona in eingen Wochen übertreffen. Stand jetzt 567.561 Tote und steigend. 
Und die normale Grippe kommt dann ab Spätherbst auch wieder dazu - quasi als kleiner Bonus.

Naja. Zumindest ist dieses dämliche *"die normale Grippe hat aber..."* Argument damit endgültig hinüber.

-----------
Der Beitrag musste wegen eines Zahlendrehers neu editiert werden!

Wichtig: Die oft gehörte Zahl von 650.000 bei den weltweiten Grippetoten basiert auf einer Multicenter-Studie
die zum Schluss kommt, *"dass pro Jahr weltweit durchschnittlich zwischen 290.000 - 650.000 Menschen an der Grippe (Influenza) sterben"*.

Wie gesagt, Corona liegt ebenfalls schon auf diesem Niveau und wird es wohl übertreffen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2020)

Hier sind es noch 560.000 Tote.
Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (11. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wollen den Zugang für Kinder in Entwicklungsländer für Impfstoffe verbessern. Denn gerade für Entwicklungsländer sind Impfungen selten bezahlbar.



Nein, da geht es um digitale Identitäten, hast gar nichts verstanden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia steht davon nichts...



Natürlich ist Bill Gates ein Förderer von ID 2020, das kann man beiden Artikeln entnehmen.
Leugnen hat wenig Sinn.



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die Zahl hat Corona inzwischen überholt. Stand jetzt 664.000 Tote und steigend.
> Und die normale Grippe kommt dann ab Spätherbst auch wieder dazu - quasi als kleiner Bonus.



Malaria, Tuberkulose, Infektionskrankheiten aller Art kommen auch noch dazu, die mehr Tote fordern.
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass wir ende diesen Jahres 1 Million "Coronatote" haben.
Glücklicherweise führt eine stärkere Präsenz von Coronaviren zu weniger Grippe und Rhinoviren, also unter dem Strich könnte die Sterblichkeit am Ende des Jahres dennoch vergleichbar sein, Übersterblichkeiten durch Corona.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juli 2020)

Hauptsache der Aluhut ist mal wieder am rotieren.
Are Bill Gates and the ID2020 Coalition Using COVID-19 To Build Global Surveillance State? | Snopes.com


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Bill Gates ein Förderer von ID 2020, das kann man beiden Artikeln entnehmen.



Wie gesagt, dem Telepolis-Artikel kann man lediglich entnehmen, dass die redaktionelle Qualitätskontrolle bei Telepolis ausbaufähig ist.
Auf Wikipedia wiederum steht das, was allgemein bekannt und ganz und gar unverschworen auf den Websites der Organisationen preisgegeben wird: Die Gates-Stiftung ist Mitglied und Geldgeber von Gavi, Gavi wiederum ist Gründungsmitglied von ID2020.

Deine Aussage ist also auf tendenziöse Art und Weise unpräzise: Gavi hat viele stimmberechtigte Mitglieder, ID2020 hat viele Förderer. 
Der Fakt, dass Bill Gates *keinerlei* Kontrolle mehr darüber hat, was mit dem Geld der Gates-Stiftung geschieht, nachdem diese als Geber für Gavi aufgetreten ist, wird komplett ignoriert. Ebenso, dass die Gates-Stiftung auch in Richtungsentscheidungen nur eine von 28 Stimmen innerhalb der Impfallianz hat.
Mich würde - deiner Lesart spaßeshalber für einen Moment folgend - interessieren, welche Agenda, sagen wir mal, die UNICEF, die WHO, die Internationale Bank für Wiederaufbau und Entwicklung oder das Bundesministerium für Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung (BMZ) bei der ganzen Sache haben sollen?
(Und wie passen ggf. die Echsenmenschen aus der Hohlerde, die Reichsflugscheiben und die Illuminaten ins Bild?)

Die Krone setzt dem Ganzen der Umstand auf, dass man gar keine hergeholte Verbindung über Bill Gates konstruieren müsste, denn ID2020 geht sehr offenherzig damit um, dass Microsoft ein direktes Gründungsmitglied ist.
Aber es ist natürlich viel spannender, wenn man so tut, als gäbe es eine versteckte Agenda. Das ist dann vermutlich ein wenig wie Räuber und Gendarm im Digitalzeitalter und für Erwachsene ...


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Malaria, Tuberkulose, Infektionskrankheiten aller Art kommen auch noch dazu, die mehr Tote fordern.



Das liegt aber meistens einfach an den schlechten Gesundheitssystemen und nicht daran, weil die so ansteckend wie Corona sind. 
Zumal Malaria nur von bestimmen Mücken übertragen wird, die es hier (noch) nicht gibt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (12. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dem Telepolis-Artikel kann man lediglich entnehmen...



Der Mann ist Gründer von Microsoft und saß bis zuletzt im Verwaltungsrat, für was genau schreibst du dir die Finger wund?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Gates-Stiftung ist Mitglied und Geldgeber von Gavi, Gavi wiederum ist Gründungsmitglied von ID2020.



Und Gates Firma, Microsoft ist auch Gründungsmitglied und für die technische Realisierung zuständig.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist also auf tendenziöse Art und Weise unpräzise



Ich sehe es anders. Ich würde sagen dein Verhalten könnte nicht tendenziöser sein.
Windest dich wie ein Aal.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber es ist natürlich viel spannender, wenn man so tut, als gäbe es eine versteckte Agenda.



Auf welche versteckte Agenda nimmst du Bezug?
Eine versteckte Agenda gibt es nicht, es wird nur nicht darüber berichtet, dass Organisationen, Stiftungen und Unternehmen Dienstleistungen übernehmen wollen, welche normalerweise in den Händen der Staaten liegen sollten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (12. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hier sind es noch 560.000 Tote.
> Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


Sorry, Zahlendreher! Habe den Beitrag editiert - aber an der Grundaussage ändert sich nichts.



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Als ich heute in Elite Dangerous irgendwo allein in der Galaktischen "Pampa" auf Erkundung war, ist mir  etwas eingeschossen:
> 
> Viele Typen, die Corona leugnen oder kleinreden, kamen in den letzten Wochen und Monaten ja immer mit
> *"Na und? An der normalen Grippe sind letztes Jahr 650.000 Menschen gestorben."* oder ähnlichem Vergleichen.
> ...


----------



## keinnick (12. Juli 2020)

Trum trägt nun tatsächlich auch eine Maske. Wunder geschehen. 
Trump traegt Maske bei Besuch von Militaerkrankenhaus


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Mann ist Gründer von Microsoft und saß bis zuletzt im Verwaltungsrat, für was genau schreibst du dir die Finger wund?



Nicht für etwas, sondern gegen deine Tendenz, gängigen und offen zutage liegende Vorgängen eine Aufklärungsbedarf anzudichten, der offenkundig nicht vorhanden ist.



> Und Gates Firma, Microsoft ist auch Gründungsmitglied



Das schrieb ich zwar bereits, aber wenn ich mal einen Papagei brauche, bist du sofort eingestellt!  



> und für die technische Realisierung zuständig.



Korrektur: Micrsoft ist als einer von mehreren Tech-Partnern für die technische Ausarbeitung zuständig. Die Realisierung wird, wie bereits erwähnt, explizit "technologie- und anbieterunabhängig" stattfinden. Bis zur Gegenanzeige stecken also sowohl Microsoft als auch die Gates-Stiftung (ohne nachweisliche Geschäftsverbindung untereinander) also Geld in das Projekt, ohne - abgesehen von der Publicity - einen Gegenwert zu erhalten.

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass Microsoft damit womöglich den Fuß in der Tür haben will, um bei einer späteren Umsetzung einen guten Start zu haben, nur sehe ich nicht, wie sie jemals etwas monetarisieren könnten, was spezifisch darauf ausgelegt ist, von quasi jedermann auf jeder Plattform gehostet zu werden. Sicherlich werden Leute, die ohnehin schon Windows nutzen, auch eine entsprechende Implementation in Windows nutzen. Aber es wird niemand, der jetzt nicht auf MS setzt, gezwungen sein, auf Produkte von MS umzusteigen.



> Ich sehe es anders. Ich würde sagen dein Verhalten könnte nicht tendenziöser sein.
> Windest dich wie ein Aal.



Ich winde mich? Du bist doch unter der Last der Gegenmeinungen und -darstellungen sukzessive so weit zurückgerudert, so weit es mit deiner Absicht gerade noch vereinbaren kannst. Erst stand Bill Gates deiner Aussagen nach federführend hinter ID2020, dann war Bill Gates "der Einflüsterer" und zuletzt "_ein_ Förderer" von ID2020.

Auf meine Frage, welche Agenda denn die zig anderen Mitglieder und/oder Förderer haben sollen, wenn das Ganze ein Coup von Microsoft sein soll, darfst du übrigens gerne antworten.



> Eine versteckte Agenda gibt es nicht, es wird nur nicht darüber berichtet, dass Organisationen, Stiftungen und Unternehmen Dienstleistungen übernehmen wollen, welche normalerweise in den Händen der Staaten liegen sollten.



Was, wie bereits erläutert, eine ebenso tendenziöse und nicht haltbare Lesart ist, weil die Systeme hinter ID2020 - wie nun schon mehrfach erwähnt - explizit technologie- und anbieterunabhängig sind. Und dafür, dass staatliche Stellen dabei nicht außen vor sind, werden schon die zahlreichen als Gründungsmitglieder und Förder beteiligten staatlichen Institutionen sorgen, die in der fröhlichen Gates-Theorie seltsamerweise mit keinem Wort erwähnt werden und deren mehrfache Erwähnung meinerseits du seltsamerweise auch übergangen hast.

Ebenso den Umstand, dass die digitale Identität nicht einmal ansatzweise darauf ausgelegt ist, staatliche Ausweisdokumente zu ersetzen. Sie soll Lücken schließen, wo Staaten nicht in der Lage oder Willens sind, die Identität ihrer Bürger zu bestätigen. Und ob ein anderer Staat den digitale Identitätsnachweis zu akzeptieren geneigt ist, bleibt immer noch dem betreffenden Staat überlassen. Ebenso, wie es jeder Person überlassen bleibt, ob sie sich ergänzend oder überhaupt digital ausweisen möchte.

Und in dieser ganzen Nebelwand, die du inzwischen hochgezogen hast, irrt immer noch die Frage umher, wo denn bitteschön der von dir kolportierte "Immunitätsausweis" erwähnt oder wenigstens angedeutet würde? Möchtest du vielleicht erst einmal präzise ausführen, was das überhaupt sein soll und inwiefern er sich inhaltlich und rechtlich von einem Impfpass unterscheiden würde, wenn es ihn denn gäbe?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nein, da geht es um digitale Identitäten, hast gar nichts verstanden.



Hast du dir das überhaupt mal durchgelesen?
Uns hier in den Industriestaaten betrifft das nicht mal. Es geht darum, dass jeder Mensch auf der Welt ein in Individuum ist, das Rechte hat.

Es wäre also echt toll, wenn du deinen Verschwörungs Unsinn woanders verbreitest und nicht den Thread damit zumüllst.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2020)

Die USA hat wieder neue höchstwert an neuinfektion


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

Sinkende Zahl der Corona-Antikoerper daempft Hoffnung auf Impfstoff | GMX

******** ist das. Dann werden wir das Teufelszeug ja nie richtig los.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> ******** ist das. Dann werden wir das Teufelszeug ja nie richtig los.


Doch, durch konsequente Verfolgung. Man sollte es nur ernst nehmen, und das tun immer weniger, Dasselbe in ähnlicher Form findet man hier:
Corona-Infektion: Untersuchungen von Genesenen daempfen Hoffnung auf Impststoff - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2020)

Nun wenn man sich dann 3 mal im Jahr nen Impfstoff geben muss


----------



## Slezer (12. Juli 2020)

Disney world schließt bei 3k Erkrankungen und öffnet bei 3mio. Die Amis sind so blöd


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2020)

@Don
Das ist doch schon erwiesen: Zytokinsturm: Wie Corona Menschen toetet | MDR.DE



			
				https://www.mdr.de/wissen/corona-immunsystem-gefaesse-entzuendung-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Überschießen der Immunabwehr wird zunächst zu viel Zytokin gebildet. Das Enzym soll im Körper eigentlich von Viren infizierte Zellen markieren, damit diese von weißen Blutkörperchen zerstört werden können. Bei einer Überreaktion werden aber auch viele gesunde Zellen markiert, wodurch das Immunsystem die Selbstzerstörung des Körpers einleitet.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (12. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unternehmen wollen immer in den staatlichen Bereich vordringen, mal mehr mal weniger!



Und wer das nicht gut findet und vor diesen Aktivitäten warnt ist ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, verstehe ich dich da recht?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wichtigst Gegenargument zu deiner Agenda...



Welche Agenda? Weil ich mich gegen Immunitätsausweise, blockchainidentitäten von Unternehmen und noch ein paar andere Dinge stelle, die auf der Corona-Welle daherkommen?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich winde mich?



Ja, auf der einen Seite versuchst du die Verbindungen zu Bill Gates herunterzuspielen und sabbelst von Verschwörungstheorien und danach findest du sie selbst und nimmst es für dich in Anspruch, begleitet von einem Schwall an sinnfreier Rhetorik.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du bist doch unter der Last der Gegenmeinungen und -darstellungen sukzessive so weit zurückgerudert, so weit es mit deiner Absicht gerade noch vereinbaren kannst. Erst stand Bill Gates deiner Aussagen nach federführend hinter ID2020, dann war Bill Gates "der Einflüsterer" und zuletzt "_ein_ Förderer" von ID2020.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach komplett erfunden, Belege bitte.
Meine erste Aussage war:



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Spahn will ihn nach wie vor, genauso Bill Gates, die EU und die Einflüsterer die von den Unternehmen kommen.
> Kommen Immunitätsausweise ist das gleichbedeutend mit einer Impfpflicht.
> Da bedarf es keiner langen Recherche, um Absichten hinter ID 2020 und Co. zu verstehen.





Threshold schrieb:


> ID 2020 hat nichts mit Bill Gates zu tun. Wie oft willst du den Unsinn noch verbreiten?



Und danach ging es um die Aussage, die du so kommentiert hast:



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Threshold, Microsoft ist in den Augen vieler Leute wie ein Geheimdienst. Und es gibt bekanntlich keine Ex-Geheimdienstmitarbeiter.



Also stimmst du ihm zu, versucht mich mit Rhetorik anzugreifen und nimmst den Beleg der Verbindungen von Gates zu ID 2020 als deine Eigenleistung an und bezeichnest mich als Papagei.

Spindoktor 2000.
Ich gebe zu deine Skills in Rhetorik sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2020)

Nochmal -- wo ist der Beleg, dass Bill Gates etwas mit ID2020 zu tun hat?
Was die Stiftung macht, ist einerlei -- die sind überall beteiligt, vor allem an der WHO. Aber wo ist Bill Gates mit drin? Wo ist der Beleg, dass er etwas anderes will?
Erneut -- spar dir endlich den Verschwörungs Unsinn und such dir Hilfe.


----------



## Slezer (12. Juli 2020)

Mahoy hat immer die selbe Taktik. Schön das nun andere das merken. Ist halt nur heiße Luft bei ihm


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mahoy hat immer die selbe Taktik. Schön das nun andere das merken. Ist halt nur heiße Luft bei ihm



Wo bei dir heiße luft ist, sieht man ja. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Es wäre also echt toll, wenn du deinen Verschwörungs Unsinn woanders verbreitest und nicht den Thread damit zumüllst.



von irgendwas muss man doch leben


Are You Tired of Trolls? - Video Clip | South Park Studios Deutscheland
We Have SkankHunt42 - Video Clip | South Park Studios Deutscheland


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (12. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Sinkende Zahl der Corona-Antikoerper daempft Hoffnung auf Impfstoff - WELT

Chancen für einen Impfstoff sind gering.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (12. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nochmal -- wo ist der Beleg, dass Bill Gates etwas mit ID2020 zu tun hat?



Das traust du dich noch zu fragen?
Mit Immunitätsausweisen, weltweiten Zwangsimpfungen, digitalen IDs und Co kann richtig viel Geld verdient werden.
Gates ist ja so blöde und will 7 Milliarden Menschen mit einem Impfstoff versorgen, obwohl der gar nicht helfen kann und dann auch noch mit genveränderter RNA bzw DNA.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Sinkende Zahl der Corona-Antikoerper daempft Hoffnung auf Impfstoff - WELT
> 
> Chancen für einen Impfstoff sind gering.



Sagen wir ein viel besseres Geschäftsmodell für einen Impfstoff, wenn Du ihn alle 3-9 Monate erneuern lassen musst. Wenn man so will Zwangsupdates für die menschliche Gesundheit - Zufall? Sicher nicht! Bill Gates bleibt Bill Gates. 

Q!


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das traust du dich noch zu fragen?
> Mit Immunitätsausweisen, weltweiten Zwangsimpfungen, digitalen IDs und Co kann richtig viel Geld verdient werden.
> Gates ist ja so blöde und will 7 Milliarden Menschen mit einem Impfstoff versorgen, obwohl der gar nicht helfen kann und dann auch noch mit genveränderter RNA bzw DNA.



Immer noch Geschwafel aber keinerlei Belege für das Geschwafel.
Die Gates Stiftung will erst mal Polio ausrotten. Finde ich persönlich gut aber das ist schon eine Mamutaufgabe.
Corona Viren ausrotten geht sowieso nicht. Man bedenke, wie lange die Menschheit schon an einem Impfstoff für HIV forscht und bisher ist da nichts bei rausgekommen.
Wieso also sollte es plötzlich ein Impfstoff gegen Corona geben?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2020)

HIV ist nicht Corona und nicht wirklich verwandt. Bitte einfach mal diese Unsinnigen Vergleiche lassen.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Disney world schließt bei 3k Erkrankungen und öffnet bei 3mio. Die Amis sind so blöd


Aus igendeinem Grund fühle ich mich da an cyronic erinnert.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Mahoy hat immer die selbe Taktik. Schön das nun andere das merken. Ist halt nur heiße Luft bei ihm



Es erfüllt mich mit tiefem Bedauern, dass dein eigenes Leben offenbar so uninteressant ist, dass du ständig über mich reden musst. 

Was den Rest angeht, schrieb ich ja bereits: Menschen, die sich selbst nicht zu Altruismus aufraffen können und/oder sich in ihrer eigenen Mittelmäßigkeit suhlen, kommen wahlweise gar nicht auf den Gedanken oder einfach nicht damit klar, dass erfolgreiche Menschen womöglich tatsächlich einfach nur helfen möchten. Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf, deshalb wird jede andere Erklärung vorgezogen, und sei sie noch so unwahrscheinlich oder gar absurd.

Gleichzeitig reicht es geistig einfach nicht dafür, irgendwo im weiten Feld zwischen "einfach nur ein herzensguter Mensch" und "garantiert ein hinterlistiger Schurke" die unzähligen Zwischenmöglichkeiten zu sehen - selbst dann, wenn man sie mit der Nase drauf stößt.
Wie ebenfalls bereits geschrieben: Mag ja durchaus sein, dass Gates nicht aus lupenrein altruistischen Motiven handelt, zumal das die wenigsten Menschen tun. Aber selbst dann wäre es beispielsweise zigmal wahrscheinlicher, dass er sich ein persönliches Denkmal setzen, als dass er auf Krampf einem Konzern, den er sukzessive immer weiter verlassen und in dem er schon seit Jahren nichts mehr zu melden hat zu weiteren Einkünften verhelfen will. (Und dann auch noch in einer Weise, die zufällig nur von den größten Flachzangen aufgedeckt werden kann.)

Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass das nicht belegte Konzept zur Monetarisierung eines nicht belegten Vorgehens nicht plausibler wird, nur weil man es ständig wiederholt. Daher zum allerletzten Mal, mehr Worte werde ich auf diesen Unfug nicht verschwenden:

1.) Die Gates-Stiftung hat weder über Microsoft noch über Gavi irgend eine Art besonderes Mitbestimmungsrecht oder Kontrolle über die Geldströme an ID2020. Die konstruierten Zusammenhänge offenbaren ein eklatantes Unverständnis darüber, wie die Weltwirtschaft, Stiftungen und Allianzen funktionieren. Nur weil jemand mal irgendwo dabei war, haben sich da keine mystischen Verbindungen gebildet, über die jeder Aspekt des Handelns aller Akteure koordiniert wird. Egal wie spannend es ist, darüber das Kopfkino anlaufen zu lassen.

2.) Selbst wenn es da eine nachweisliche Verbindung gäbe, was sie nicht tut, offenbart es zwar eine lebhafte Fantasie, wenn man die Schaffung von behelfsmäßigen digitalen Ausweisdokumenten der einen Allianz mit dem Impf-Engagement der anderen verbindet, nur fehlt es an belastbaren Anknüpfungspunkten. "Könnte ja sein!" oder "Wäre ja möglich!" reichen nicht. Könnte ja sein, dass bei der WHO niemand auf Klo geht, ohne das mit Bill Gates abgestimmt zu haben; immerhin sind sie beide Mitglieder bei Gavi - wäre also möglich!  

3.) Ein durchgängiger Impfschutz gegen COVID-19 und vergleichbare Erkrankungen ist vielleicht nicht möglich, jedoch weder unbedingt erforderlich noch zwingend anzustreben. Zwei, drei Monate Immunität eines Teils der Gesellschaft genügen bereits, um Infektionsketten zu verkürzen oder gar zu unterbrechen. Zudem eröffnet das die Möglichkeit, in der Hochphase spezifisch Personen zu immunisieren, die entweder zu Risikogruppen gehören oder berufsbedingt mit diesen engen Kontakt haben müssen. Weiterhin gibt es Gründe für kurzlebige Antikörper, aber das drösele ich jetzt hier nicht auch noch auf.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (12. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Menschen, die sich selbst nicht zu Altruismus aufraffen können und/oder sich in ihrer eigenen Mittelmäßigkeit suhlen, kommen wahlweise gar nicht auf den Gedanken oder einfach nicht damit klar, dass erfolgreiche Menschen womöglich tatsächlich einfach nur helfen möchten.



Damit unterstellst du den Kritikern von ID 2020 oder Bill Gates limitierte kognitive Fähigkeiten und stellst gleichzeitig deine Unfähigkeit zur Schau die Pläne dieser Organisationen bezüglich der ethischen Vereinbarkeit eines Impfzwangs, Immunitätsausweisen oder sinnlosen Massenimpfungen gegen Corona "Wir werden 7 Milliarden Menschen impfen" sowie unternehmensgesteuerte digitale ID´s zu hinterfragen.

Wenn man nach den Motiven von Gates fragt sind sie wahrscheinlich Ergebnis einer Interessenbalance zwischen Altruismus und Egoismus. Niemand hat die Behauptung aufgestellt, letzteres wäre der einzige Grund.
Du argumentierst an dieser Stelle mittels selbst aufgebautem Strohmannargument.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig reicht es geistig einfach nicht dafür, irgendwo im weiten Feld zwischen "einfach nur ein herzensguter Mensch" und "garantiert ein hinterlistiger Schurke" die unzähligen Zwischenmöglichkeiten zu sehen - selbst dann, wenn man sie mit der Nase drauf stößt.



Wenn Slezer konstatiert, "Mahoy hat immer dieselbe Taktik", dann offenbart sie sich an diesem Abschnitt oben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mag ja durchaus sein, dass Gates nicht aus lupenrein altruistischen Motiven handelt, zumal das die wenigsten Menschen tun.



Interessant, dass du dich soweit vorwagst, denn dann gibts du mir ja recht.
Denn ich habe Gates nie nur egoistische, kapitalistische Motive unterstellt, wie auch, wenn GAVI unter anderem weltweit sicherstellt Polio Impfungen zu verteilen.

Aber kommen wir mal zu dem Thema Impfungen. Als ich noch vor einigen Seiten sagte, dass man für Corona keine sichere Impfung erwarten kann, wurde ich genauso in diese Ecke gestellt, mit ähnlichen Rhetorikmitteln.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber selbst dann wäre es beispielsweise zigmal wahrscheinlicher, dass er sich ein persönliches Denkmal setzen, als dass er auf Krampf einem Konzern, den er sukzessive immer weiter verlassen und in dem er schon seit Jahren nichts mehr zu melden hat zu weiteren Einkünften verhelfen will.



Ab einem gewissen Level geht es nicht mehr primär um den schnöden Mammon, sondern darum den Einfluss zu vergrößern.
Nicht umsonst ist die Melinda und Gates Stiftung auch bei den wichtigsten Waffenherstellern investiert.



Mahoy schrieb:


> (Und dann auch noch in einer Weise, die zufällig nur von den größten Flachzangen aufgedeckt werden kann.)



Dann erkläre doch mal kurz und prägnant was diese Flachzangen von denen du sprichst denken.
Wer/Was ist das Tatobjekt, die Tathandlung, Tatmittel und die Tatopfer und was ist die Behauptung?
Diskutierst du nun die lächerlichen Verschwörungstheorien Gates wolle Chips mit Impfungen "einpflanzen" oder bleibst du auf dem Boden?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Gates-Stiftung hat weder über Microsoft noch über Gavi irgend eine Art besonderes Mitbestimmungsrecht oder Kontrolle über die Geldströme an ID2020.



Es gibt ja auch nur 5 Mitglieder dieser Organisation, da ergibt sich natürlich kein besonderes Mitbestimmungsrecht, schon klar Mahoy.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand mal irgendwo dabei war, haben sich da keine mystischen Verbindungen gebildet, über die jeder Aspekt des Handelns aller Akteure koordiniert wird.



Wer hat denn von solchen mystischen Verbindungen gesprochen? Gegen welchen Standpunkt argumentierst du?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein durchgängiger Impfschutz gegen COVID-19 und vergleichbare Erkrankungen ist vielleicht nicht möglich...



Dies stellt einen Fortschritt in dieser Diskussion dar. Wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern bis klar wird, dass es nie einen wirksamen Impfstoff gegen Coronaviren geben kann.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zwei, drei Monate Immunität eines Teils der Gesellschaft genügen bereits, um Infektionsketten zu verkürzen oder gar zu unterbrechen.



Korrekt, vergessen wir mal die Kreuzimmunitäten nicht, da unsere Immunsystem schon mit anderen Coronaviren fleißig zu tun hatte.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zudem eröffnet das die Möglichkeit, in der Hochphase spezifisch Personen zu immunisieren, die entweder zu Risikogruppen gehören oder berufsbedingt mit diesen engen Kontakt haben müssen.



Das erfordert zuerst einen TüV, für das Zeug was dort zusammengebraut wurde, einen guten TüV.
Und um nochmal auf den springenden Punkt zurückzukommen, nur dann zur Impfung zu greifen wenn das Risiko der Impfung kleiner als das Risiko einer Infektion ist.

Ich erinnere in dem Zusammenhang mal an die Schweinegrippe.



> Etwa 30 Millionen Europäer erhielten vor neun Jahren den Schweinegrippe-Impfstoff Pandemrix. Schon damals gab es erhebliche Sicherheitsbedenken. Jetzt werden neue, schwere Vorwürfe bekannt.



Wie viel Geld kann man mit einer Impfung verdienen, wenn selbige 7 Milliarden Menschen verabreicht werden soll?

Ich zitiere:



> "Flachzangen"


 können sich die mit Verstärkern angereicherten, unter Zeitdruck schnell zusammengeflickten Impfstoffen, ohne ausreichende Tests an Risikogruppen inkl. der Gefahr einer Verseuchung des menschlichen Erbguts durch fremde DNA, gerne aussetzen.

Aber so etwas wie bei der Schweinegrippe wird garantiert nie wieder passieren und die Geldgeber die an der Impfstoffforschung beteiligt sind, würden niemals etwas anderes als Philanthropismus als Motiv haben.

""Ich habe schon damals gesagt, dass die Schweinegrippe benutzt wird, um in Deutschland ein Großexperiment zu starten mit einem Impfstoff, der nicht ausreichend getestet und daher für eine Massenimpfung ungeeignet ist."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl daran liegen,
> das wir als Menschen auch neu für das Virus sind.
> Diese Kriepel gucken erstmal, wo es sich am besten (über)leben lässt.



Viren gucken gar nicht. Viren machen stur, was sie können. Und das hier scheint mir ungewöhnlich viel zu können. Das gilt erst recht für ein Virus, dass neu im menschlichen Körper ist.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube gesicherte Erkenntnisse haben die Wenigsten. Weil der Virus immer wieder neue Überraschungen parat hat.



Meine Frage bezog sich darauf, wieviele andere Viren mit so vielen potentiellen Wirtszellen es gibt. Ich habe da ehrlich keinen Überblick, kenne nur ein paar Hand voll. Aber die sind oft auf einen einzigen Zelltyp spezialisiert. Schließlich muss das Virus ja irgendwie über ein spezifisches Schlüsselpotein in die Zelle reinkommen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Der komplette Twist findet in einem einzigen Satz statt: "Was hier schmackhaft gemacht wird, ist letztlich die schrittweise Übergabe aller unserer persönlichen Daten in die Hände transnationaler Konzerne, mit der langfristigen Zielstellung die nationale Identität durch eine globale, konzerngesteuerte zu verdrängen und die Kontrolle darüber bei einigen wenigen zu vereinigen."



Hat schon mal irgend jemand dem Autor etwas über Facebook erzählt? Oder gar Google? 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mückenstich bringen mehr .
> ------------
> 
> 
> ...





DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da die entscheidende Frage wäre, ob sich so wenig angesteckt haben (geringe Dunkelziffer), oder ob sich halt nur bei wenigen Antikörper bilden (keine Immunität nach Erkrankung).
> Je nachdem was nun der Fall ist, müsste für die Zukunft anders vorgegangen werden.



Da sie mit Faktor 10 (wenn die Studie repräsentativ war, steht leider nicht da) eine im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Untersuchungen in D/I/AU ziemlich hohe Dunkelziffer aufgedeckt haben, glaube ich nicht, dass sie überproportional viele falsch-Negative dabei haben, die sich infiziert haben, aber keine Antikörper besitzen. Spaniens Gesundheitssystem war länger überlastet, der Grad der Unteretestung ist also höher - das passt ins allgemeine Lagebild. Aber muss sich halt, wie ich ja schon vor ein paar Seiten ausgerechnet habe, darüber im klaren sein:
Ein paar 10000 Tote sind nicht viel bei diesem Virus und für ein Land mit 45 Millionen Einwohnern. Bei vollständiger Durchseuchung wären einige 100000 zu erwarten. Rechnet man die Zahlen hoch, dann knapp 0,6 Millionen für Spanien für eine 100% Infektionsquote mit dem bisherigen Auslastungsgrad des Gesundheitssystems. Der ließe sich natürlich nur halten, wenn man sich dafür fünf Jahre zeitlässt. Bei den (Horror-)Phantaisen der Durchseuchungs-Fanatiker auf Schwedentripp, die nach 1-2 Quartalen "Normalzustand" anstreben, würde die Todesrate aber sicherlich auf ein Vielfaches der im Moment scheinbar 1,2% IFR ansteigen.

(Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich meine vorrangehende Schätzung für Immunitätserhaltung durch zweijährige Infektionszyklen in Höhe von 0,5 Millionen jährlichen Toten in Deutschland für konservativ hielt, weil ich "nur" 1% IFR annahm? Ich glaube schon, aber ich wollte es einfach nochmal betonen. )




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dem Telepolis-Artikel kann man lediglich entnehmen, dass die redaktionelle Qualitätskontrolle bei Telepolis ausbaufähig ist.



Das wussen wir spätestens seit der Telepolis-Berichterstattung über die völkerrechtswidrige Eroberung _heldenhafte Befreiung_ der Krim durch Russland.




Mahoy schrieb:


> 1.) Die Gates-Stiftung hat weder über Microsoft noch über Gavi irgend eine Art besonderes Mitbestimmungsrecht oder Kontrolle über die Geldströme an ID2020. Die konstruierten Zusammenhänge offenbaren ein eklatantes Unverständnis darüber, wie die Weltwirtschaft, Stiftungen und Allianzen funktionieren. Nur weil jemand mal irgendwo dabei war, haben sich da keine mystischen Verbindungen gebildet, über die jeder Aspekt des Handelns aller Akteure koordiniert wird. Egal wie spannend es ist, darüber das Kopfkino anlaufen zu lassen.



Microsoft hat in der Tat rein gar nichts mit Gates oder seiner Stiftung zu tun. Und es gibt auch kein formelles Mitbestimmungsrecht. Aber anzunehmen, dass eine gemeinnützige und insbesondere medizinischen Projekten in der dritten Welt verschriebene Stiftung, deren Jahresbudget iirc dem unteren Drittels der Regierungen der Welt zusammengenommen entspricht, keinen Einfluss auf medizinische Projekte in der dritten Welt hat, wäre naiv. Genauso wie einige "unabhängige" Forscher, deren Projektfinanzierung von Öl-, Gen- oder Chemieindustrie abhängig ist, es tunlichst vermeiden, zu kritische Ergebnisse abzuliefern, werden auch zahlreiche Helfer weltweit ein Problem damit haben, sich gegen Anregungen der B/M Gates Stiftung zu stellen. Da wird man entsprechend bei vielen großen, spendenfinanzierten Projekten, Rückkopplungen feststellen können.

Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die Ergebnisse auch negativ sind oder überhaupt eine konkrete Einzelwirkung postuliert werden kann. Und erst recht lassen sich daraus keine Absichten ableiten.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Microsoft hat in der Tat rein gar nichts mit Gates oder seiner Stiftung zu tun. Und es gibt auch kein formelles Mitbestimmungsrecht. Aber anzunehmen, dass eine gemeinnützige und insbesondere medizinischen Projekten in der dritten Welt verschriebene Stiftung, deren Jahresbudget iirc dem unteren Drittels der Regierungen der Welt zusammengenommen entspricht, keinen Einfluss auf medizinische Projekte in der dritten Welt hat, wäre naiv. Genauso wie einige "unabhängige" Forscher, deren Projektfinanzierung von Öl-, Gen- oder Chemieindustrie abhängig ist, es tunlichst vermeiden, zu kritische Ergebnisse abzuliefern, werden auch zahlreiche Helfer weltweit ein Problem damit haben, sich gegen Anregungen der B/M Gates Stiftung zu stellen. Da wird man entsprechend bei vielen großen, spendenfinanzierten Projekten, Rückkopplungen feststellen können.
> 
> Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die Ergebnisse auch negativ sind oder überhaupt eine konkrete Einzelwirkung postuliert werden kann. Und erst recht lassen sich daraus keine Absichten ableiten.



Absolut korrekt. Zumal es der *erklärte Zweck* von Gavi ist, Einfluss auf Produktion und Preisgestaltung von Impfstoffen zu nehmen. Eine Allianz dieser Größe kann schon allein durch die Bündelung der Abnahmemengen für einen weltweiten Bedarf ganz andere Preise aushandeln, sich aber auch entscheiden, beispielsweise kleinen lokalen Herstellern höhere Preise zu zahlen, um Monopole aufzubrechen und eine bessere (ggf. krisensicherere) räumliche Abdeckung zu erzielen.
Das ist selbstverständlich tatsächlich Einflussnahme. Allerdings mit nachvollziehbar und überprüfbar anderer Intention als die jene, die sich Manche zurechtkaspern.

Verschwörungstheoretiker sind die Einzigen, die sich das Ganze allein aufgrund der komplexen Konstellation und Organisationsstrukturen so lange zurecht schieben, bis dabei herauskommt, dass Big Pharma seine Finger im Spiel hat - damit sie *geringere* Preise pro Dosis aufrufen können und ihre Monopol geschwächt wird.
Ganz genau so funktioniert das bekanntlich: Ich gründe und/oder unterwandere auch ständig Organisationen, deren Tätigkeit mir dann geschäftliche Nachteile verschafft. Wissen auch nur die Wenigsten!!1!einself!11!!  

Aber halt, der perfide Plan ist ja laut der VT-Gemeinde ein ganz anderer: Diese meinen ja, es solle ein künstlicher Bedarf geschaffen werden. Dafür werden dann angeblich künstlich Virenstämme erzeugt  oder natürlich auftretende Infektionen medial aufgebauscht. Damit das klappt, werden weltweit führende Experten gekauft, erpresst oder geblitzdingst, und wie der Zufall es will, liegt es dann an einer Handvoll veganer Köche, halb kompostierter Landärzte, kiffender Soulssänger, hauptberuflicher Radio-Aluhüte und dem einen oder anderen Heilpraktiker, diesen perfiden Schwindel zu erkennen und dabei streng geheime Verflechtungen aufzudecken (die man ansonsten lediglich auf den Websites der Beteiligten und bei Wikipedia nachlesen könnte)!


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheoretiker sind die Einzigen, die sich das Ganze allein aufgrund der komplexen Konstellation und Organisationsstrukturen so lange zurecht schieben, bis dabei herauskommt, dass Big Pharma seine Finger im Spiel hat - damit sie *geringere* Preise pro Dosis aufrufen können und ihre Monopol geschwächt wird.
> Ganz genau so funktioniert das bekanntlich: Ich gründe und/oder unterwandere auch ständig Organisationen, deren Tätigkeit mir dann geschäftliche Nachteile verschafft. Wissen auch nur die Wenigsten!!1!einself!11!!
> 
> Aber halt, der perfide Plan ist ja laut der VT-Gemeinde ein ganz anderer: Diese meinen ja, es solle ein künstlicher Bedarf geschaffen werden. Dafür werden dann angeblich künstlich Virenstämme erzeugt  oder natürlich auftretende Infektionen medial aufgebauscht. Damit das klappt, werden weltweit führende Experten gekauft, erpresst oder geblitzdingst, und wie der Zufall es will, liegt es dann an einer Handvoll veganer Köche, halb kompostierter Landärzte, kiffender Soulssänger, hauptberuflicher Radio-Aluhüte und dem einen oder anderen Heilpraktiker, diesen perfiden Schwindel zu erkennen und dabei streng geheime Verflechtungen aufzudecken (die man ansonsten lediglich auf den Websites der Beteiligten und bei Wikipedia nachlesen könnte)!


Nur sind die weltweiten Schäden durch Corona (direkt und indirekt) so hoch und schlecht abschätzbar, dass niemand etwas davon hat wenn man mal genau darüber nachdenkt.

Vor allem wenn es irgendwann mal zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen kommt. Dann kann die Pharmaindustrie sich ihr Geld sonst wohin stecken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> wenn man mal genau darüber nachdenkt.




Das, scheint einigen Probleme zu bereiten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. Juli 2020)

Update - 13.07.2020 - 11:16 Uhr

Die bestätigten Fälle haben die 13 Millionen geknackt:

*Bestätigt: 13.004.874*
*Gestorben: 571.907*
*Genesen: 7.568.576*
_(wie immer ohne Dunkelziffern / nur offizielle Zahlen)_

In Österreich haben sich die täglichen Infektionszahlen aktuell - nach dem teilweisen Fall der Maskenpflicht - auf höherem Niveau stabilisiert.
Die Zahl der Erkrankten steigt - aber nur langsam. In den Gebieten mit größeren Clustern 
(Oberösterreich, Kärnten) wurde die Maskenpflicht in Reaktion auf steigende Zahlen wieder verschärft.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2020)

In Deutschland sieht es am Montag besser aus als erwartet, verwundert mich etwas. Wir haben nur um die 200 neue Fälle.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Deutschland sieht es am Montag besser aus als erwartet, verwundert mich etwas. Wir haben nur um die 200 neue Fälle.


Ist doch gut, oder?
Kann aber - wie in der Vergangenheit öfters schon passiert  - auch am Wochenende liegen.
Da wurden die Zahlen für Samstag und Sonntag erst einige Tage später rückwirkend hinzugefügt. 
Ich denke aber nicht, dass das aktuell noch der Fall ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2020)

Da wollte sich einer beweisen  das corona ein Schwindel ist 

Corona-Krise in den USA: 30-Jaehriger in Texas stirbt nach "Covid-19-Party" - DER SPIEGEL


Party time 
Mallorca: "Chaotische Zustaende" am Flughafen, Party-Touristen am Ballermann | STERN.de


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2020)

Ist doch cool, 

eh der noch mehr Blödsinn anstellt,

hat der sich so verabschiedet.

Respekt , von meiner Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2020)

Schon >1000 Seiten. 



Slezer schrieb:


> Disney world schließt bei 3k Erkrankungen und öffnet bei 3mio. Die Amis sind so blöd



Wobei du die falsche Zahl verwendest. Die kumulierten Infektionen, also die Gesamtanzahl der Infektion zu verwenden, macht da keinen Sinn. Denn die steigen immer. 

Da muss man entweder die täglichen Neuinfektionen (~65k) oder die akuten/aktuellen Infektion (~2 Mio) als Vergleich verwenden.  



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Sinkende Zahl der Corona-Antikoerper daempft Hoffnung auf Impfstoff - WELT
> 
> Chancen für einen Impfstoff sind gering.



Die Stabilität von natürlichen Antikörpern ist unabhängig von "künstlichen" Antikörpern nach einer Impfung. Zumal man diese einfach nach eine bestimmten Zeit auffrischen kann.



Mahoy schrieb:


> 3.) Ein durchgängiger Impfschutz gegen COVID-19 und vergleichbare Erkrankungen ist vielleicht nicht möglich, jedoch weder unbedingt erforderlich noch zwingend anzustreben. Zwei, drei Monate Immunität eines Teils der Gesellschaft genügen bereits, um Infektionsketten zu verkürzen oder gar zu unterbrechen. Zudem eröffnet das die Möglichkeit, in der Hochphase spezifisch Personen zu immunisieren, die entweder zu Risikogruppen gehören oder berufsbedingt mit diesen engen Kontakt haben müssen.



Sehe ich auch so. Zuerst die Ärzte plus anderes medizinische Personal und danach die Risikogruppen immunisieren.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre doch mal kurz und prägnant was diese Flachzangen von denen du sprichst denken.



Meistens halt gar nicht. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Korrekt, vergessen wir mal die Kreuzimmunitäten nicht, da unsere Immunsystem schon mit anderen Coronaviren fleißig zu tun hatte.



Die aber für Corona keine Rolle spielen.

Und nun gibt es auch die erste Studie zu Gebieten ohne größere Infektionsausbrüche, auch wenn es einzelne gab. Durchgeführt in Ostsachsen (Dresden/ LK Bautzen) mit 1500 Schülern und 500 Lehrern.
Also rund 2000 Personen, exakt sind es 2045. Davon hatten nur 12 (!) Personen Antikörper, also gerade mal 0,6 % (<1%). 
=> Keine unbekannte Ausbreitung in Regionen ohne signifikante Infektionen. (sehr geringe Dunkelziffer) "Die Studie sei repräsentativ für Regionen mit niedrigen Infektionszahlen"
=> Egal ob 0,5% oder 5%,  alles ist sehr weit weg von den 60-70% für die Durchseuchung.



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/bautzen/corona-studie-schulen-hotspots-ergebnisse-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Schulen habe es bestätigte Corona-Fälle gegeben. Dennoch seien bei Lehrern und Schülern an den Schulen nicht überdurchschnittlich mehr Antikörper nachweisbar. Die Studie sei repräsentativ für Regionen mit niedrigen Infektionszahlen, betonte Berner. Es ist nach Angaben der Uniklinik bundesweit die bisher größte Studie zum Immunitätsstatus von Schülern und deren Lehrern. Sie soll fortgesetzt werden.


Studienergebnis: Sachsens Schulen sind keine Corona-Hotspots | MDR.DE



			
				https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/inland/corona-in-sachsen-dynamik-der-virus-verbreitung-bisher-ueberschaetzt-16858738.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 2045 untersuchten Blutproben konnten in zwölf Fällen zweifelsfrei Antikörper gegen den Erreger Sars-CoV-2 nachgewiesen worden. In einigen Schulen habe es bestätigte Corona-Fälle gegeben. Dennoch seien bei Lehrern und Schülern an den Schulen nicht überdurchschnittlich mehr Antikörper nachweisbar.


Corona in Sachsen: Dynamik der Virus-Verbreitung bisher ueberschaetzt



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dem Telepolis-Artikel kann man lediglich entnehmen, dass die redaktionelle Qualitätskontrolle bei Telepolis ausbaufähig ist.



Ist teilweise wirklich fragwürdig, was da kommt und entspricht nicht dem guten Ruf von C't/heise. 
Früher waren die Telepolisartikel aber auch besser.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wie einige "unabhängige" Forscher, deren Projektfinanzierung von Öl-, Gen- oder Chemieindustrie abhängig ist, es tunlichst vermeiden, zu kritische Ergebnisse abzuliefern, werden auch zahlreiche Helfer weltweit ein Problem damit haben, sich gegen Anregungen der B/M Gates Stiftung zu stellen. Da wird man entsprechend bei vielen großen, spendenfinanzierten Projekten, Rückkopplungen feststellen können.



Zumindest im Bereich Biotech/Genmanipulation zeigt das diese Doku gut, wie renommierten Forschern die Budgets entzogen wurden, weil sie die "falschen" Ergebnisse hatten oder die "falschen" Fragen stellten. 
(BR) Gekaufte Wahrheit - Gentechnik im Magnetfeld des Geldes | YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-obZ7kMrLc




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, oder?
> Kann aber - wie in der Vergangenheit öfters schon passiert - auch am Wochenende liegen.
> Da wurden die Zahlen für Samstag und Sonntag erst einige Tage später rückwirkend hinzugefügt.
> Ich denke aber nicht, dass das aktuell noch der Fall ist.



Richtig. Aus einzelnen Tagen sollte man noch keine Aussagen machen. 
In manchen Ländern sieht man eine richtige Zickzackkurve bei den täglichen Neuinfektionen, die aber vor allem auf endliche Test/Laborkapazitäten zurückzuführen ist.



Laut JHU haben wir in Deutschland mittlerweile auch 200.000 kumulierte Fälle. Bei den Zahlen vom RKI sind wir da noch nicht ganz.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2020)

doppel


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (13. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Damit das klappt, werden weltweit führende Experten gekauft, erpresst oder geblitzdingst, und wie der Zufall es will, liegt es dann an einer Handvoll veganer Köche, halb kompostierter Landärzte, kiffender Soulssänger, hauptberuflicher Radio-Aluhüte und dem einen oder anderen Heilpraktiker....



Wie schon bereits gesagt argumentierst du hier gegen Behauptungen die ich nicht aufgestellt habe.
Durch Wiederholung der Lügen und unterschwelliger Diffamierungen wird es auch nicht wahrer, stellst dich damit ja eigentlich selbst ins Abseits.

Meine Aussagen waren zusammengefasst:

Impfzwang/Impfpflicht soll durch die Hintertür über Immunitätsausweise und auf der Coronawelle eingeführt werden.
Durch eine Impfpflicht vergrößert sich automatisch der Markt, womit sich ein Haufen Geld verdienen lässt, 80% der WHO wird aus privater Hand finanziert.
Eine Impfpflicht ist ethisch problematisch und kann aus rein rationellen Gründen, etwa dann, wenn der Schaden durch die Impfung höher ist als der Nutzen (Beispiel Schweinegrippe) abgelehnt werden und muss auch ohne hinreichende Begründung abgelehnt werden können. (Körperliche Unversehrtheit)
Rechtliche Hürden für solche Vorhaben sind nicht umsonst sehr hoch und die Interessen der Organisationen beinhalten neben teilweisem geheuchelten aber durchaus vorhandenem Philantropismus, eher meist monetäre Interessen, sowie eine Ausdehnung des Einflusses und mehr Kontrolle.

Unternehmen streben immer nach mehr Macht und wollen den potenziellen Markt vergrößern, da kommen Stiftungen mit Steuerersparnissen gerade recht.
Du machst es dir sehr einfach und bequem, indem du alle Argumente und Befürchtungen mit dem Stempel Verschwörungstheorie auf den Ablagestapel legst, ohne diese selbst entkräften zu können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Microsoft hat in der Tat rein gar nichts mit Gates.. zu tun.



Bill Gates hat auch nichts mit der Melinda und Gates Stiftung zu tun.

Ihr habt diesen lustigen Kreislauf nicht verstanden.

Je mehr Umsätze bzw. Profite die Pharmakonzerne machen, in denen die Melinda und Bill Gates Stiftung investiert ist , desto mehr kann die Melinda und Bill Gates Stiftung ausschütten.
In die WHO, in GAVI usw, worin natürlich auch wiederum Impstoffhersteller investiert sind, die sich über jeden Auftrag freuen.

Nebenher investiert Bill Gates  in krankmachende Unternehmen wie Coca Cola, Walmart, Pepsi, Unilever, Kraft-Heinz, Tyson Foods, oder in Alkoholkonzerne wie Anheuser-Busch oder Pernod, welche die Bevölkerung krankmachen und wieder genug Geld in die Kassen spülen, damit Bill Gates wieder als Philantrop auftreten kann und in Impfprogramme investiert.
Dieser Typ steckt permanent in einem Interessenkonflikt, so auch die Organisationen und Stiftungen wie GAVI, ID 2020 und WHO und Co.

Er verdient also doppelt. Einerseits mit der Verursachung der Probleme, andererseits mit der Lösung der Probleme.

Wäre er ernsthaft daran interessiert die Bevölkerung gesünder zu machen, müsste er sein Portfolio völlig anders aufstellen.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Juli 2020)

Mit Impfen verdient man nichtmal Peanuts...

Die Basis deiner Argumentation existiert faktisch nicht, also mach es dir nicht zu einfach und nutz einfach mal Fakten anstatt irgendwelcher Hirngespinste, vergrößern des Impfmarktes, hahaha.

Blöderweise ließe sich ohne Impfungen iwie mehr Geld mit kranken Menschen verdienen... also doch nur eine nicht zuendegedachte VT.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (13. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mit Impfen verdient man nichtmal Peanuts...



Je länger die Entwicklungszeit, desto geringer der finanzielle Reibach, aber Impfungen sind für die Pharmaindustrie ein stabiles Geschäft, vor allem Türöffner für den Vertrieb anderer Medikamente.
GSK musste letztes Jahr auf politischen Druck hin, die Gewinnspanne beim Influenza-Impfstoff um 50 bis 60% reduzieren.
Zu behaupten mit Impfstoffen würde man nichts verdienen. Naja.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Blöderweise ließe sich ohne Impfungen iwie mehr Geld mit kranken Menschen verdienen... also doch nur eine nicht zuendegedachte VT.



Es ließe sich auch mehr Geld mit aufwändigen Herz-Ops verdienen, anstatt ASS zu verschreiben.
Das Argument ist ja wohl lächerlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Juli 2020)

Sag ich doch, mit Impfen Geld verdienen ist lächerlich. Mit Viagra und Aspirin werden $$ verdient.
Die Pille ist ja auch nur ein guter Taschenspielertrick der Pharmaindustrie, stimmts?


----------



## Whispercat (14. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mit Impfen verdient man nichtmal Peanuts...
> 
> Die Basis deiner Argumentation existiert faktisch nicht, also mach es dir nicht zu einfach und nutz einfach mal Fakten anstatt irgendwelcher Hirngespinste, vergrößern des Impfmarktes, hahaha.
> 
> Blöderweise ließe sich ohne Impfungen iwie mehr Geld mit kranken Menschen verdienen... also doch nur eine nicht zuendegedachte VT.



Dann hab ich mir also nur eingebildet das 2009 für 300 Millionen Euro,  30 Millionen Dosen Schweinegrippe Impfstoff mit Steuergeld beschafft wurden wovon +- 95% wieder vernichtet wurden weil der Impfstoff zum Teil sehr krasse Nebenwirkungen hatte, sich kaum Leute impfen liessen, und die damals durch die Schweinegrippen prophezeiten apokalyptischen Todeszahlen genauso wenig eintrafen wie es heute bei Corona der Fall ist ? Und jetzt stellst du dich hier hin und redest über Peanuts und Hirngespinste ? Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint und betrifft auch nicht im Speziellen dich, aber manche Leute hier sollten sich wirklich überlegen wie maximal lächerlich sie sich machen wenn man hier auf den grade scheinbar hippen Lichtspieler "Bashtrain" springt und im Schutz der "Mehrheitsmeinung" frech von der Seite reinbellt aber man ansonsten selber nichts konstruktives zum Thema beitragen kann. 

Btw ; Boerse - Lonza-Partner Moderna koennte mit Corona-Impfstoff Milliarden verdienen | cash und ja, mir ist das "könnte" durchaus aufgefallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Da wollte sich einer beweisen  das corona ein Schwindel ist
> 
> Corona-Krise in den USA: 30-Jaehriger in Texas stirbt nach "Covid-19-Party" - DER SPIEGEL



Als Naturwissenschaftler muss ich die gründliche Arbeit zur Belegung der Nullhypothese loben 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Stabilität von natürlichen Antikörpern ist unabhängig von "künstlichen" Antikörpern nach einer Impfung. Zumal man diese einfach nach eine bestimmten Zeit auffrischen kann.



Du verwechselt passive und aktive Impfung. Erste hilft allgemein nur kurz und war für Corona bislang allenfalls als Akutmaßnahme im Gespräch (Immunserum). Letztere soll eine mit einer echten Infektion vergleichbare Immunantwort und damit genau die gleichen Antikörper hervorufen. Dem wird nicht jede Impfung gerecht, da man natürlich nicht das ganze Virus spritzen kann, sodass der Körper nicht die volle denkbare Palette Antikörper produzieren kann, aber die Haltbarkeit der einzeln ist vergleichbar und definitiv nicht länger, als bei einer echten Infektion.



> Und nun gibt es auch die erste Studie zu Gebieten ohne größere Infektionsausbrüche, auch wenn es einzelne gab. Durchgeführt in Ostsachsen (Dresden/ LK Bautzen) mit 1500 Schülern und 500 Lehrern.
> Also rund 2000 Personen, exakt sind es 2045. Davon hatten nur 12 (!) Personen Antikörper, also gerade mal 0,6 % (<1%).
> => Keine unbekannte Ausbreitung in Regionen ohne signifikante Infektionen. (sehr geringe Dunkelziffer) "[FONT=&]Die Studie sei repräsentativ für Regionen mit niedrigen Infektionszahlen"[/FONT]



Repräsentativ FÜR SCHULEN in Regionen mit niedrigen Infektionszahlen, was null Information für die anderen 95% der Bevölkerung bedeutet, die nicht im Schulalter oder Lehrer sind. Und von Dunkelziffer lese ich da nirgendwo etwas. Abgesehen davon, dass ausgehend von nur 12 Fällen jede Hochrechnung verdammt wackelig wäre (siehe Todesquote Heinsberg), wird nirgendwo ein Vergleich zu bereits bekannten Infektionen gezogen, also auch keine Dunkelziffer ermittelt. (Wäre mangels Repräsentativität für die Gesamtbevölkerung auch nicht sonderlich nützlich.)



> Ist teilweise wirklich fragwürdig, was da kommt und entspricht nicht dem guten Ruf von C't/heise.
> Früher waren die Telepolisartikel aber auch besser.



Was ich bislang so gesehen habe, ist meist sauber und ausführlich formuliert, aber praktisch nie neutral, umfassend oder gut mit Quellen belegt. Bei einem Thema, wo man ohnehin der Meinung des Autors ist, wird einen das nicht stören, aber das ist dann kein guter Artikel, sondern einfach nur Verstärkung des eigenen Bias.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, mit Impfen Geld verdienen ist lächerlich. Mit Viagra und Aspirin werden $$ verdient.



""nicht abhängig machende"" Opiate nicht vergessen. Die haben auch noch den großen Vorteil, dass man wenig dafür forschen muss, während Viagra nur ein Glückstreffer in Jahrzehntelanger Arbeit an Blutdruckmedikamenten war.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Repräsentativ FÜR SCHULEN in Regionen mit niedrigen Infektionszahlen, was null Information für die anderen 95% der Bevölkerung bedeutet, die nicht im Schulalter oder Lehrer sind. Und von Dunkelziffer lese ich da nirgendwo etwas. Abgesehen davon, dass ausgehend von nur 12 Fällen jede Hochrechnung verdammt wackelig wäre (siehe Todesquote Heinsberg), wird nirgendwo ein Vergleich zu bereits bekannten Infektionen gezogen, also auch keine Dunkelziffer ermittelt. (Wäre mangels Repräsentativität für die Gesamtbevölkerung auch nicht sonderlich nützlich.)



Wobei es in Dresden überhaupt nur 625 und im LK Bautzen 503 bekannte Fälle gibt. 
 Wären in Dresden also 625 / 563011 = 0,00111 = 0,111% bzw. 111 pro 100k Einwohner.
Für den LK Bautzen: 503 / 300000 = 0,00167 = 0,167% bzw. 167 pro 100k Einwohner. 




Whispercat schrieb:


> Btw ; Boerse - Lonza-Partner Moderna koennte mit Corona-Impfstoff Milliarden verdienen | cash und ja, mir ist das "könnte" durchaus aufgefallen.



Ob die Meinung von einem bullshit-Analysten nun wirklich eine News wert war.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2020)

Covid-19 Studie: Hirnschaeden schon bei leichten Symptomen

Dann noch die andere Organe, die Krankenkassen werden sich über die Folgekosten  freuen... not.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, mit Impfen Geld verdienen ist lächerlich. Mit Viagra und Aspirin werden $$ verdient.
> Die Pille ist ja auch nur ein guter Taschenspielertrick der Pharmaindustrie, stimmts?



Aktuell werden die Millionen mit rezeptfreien mit Vitaminpillen/drinks o.ä. umgesetzt, für die irgendwelche Influenzer werben.
Das Finanzierungssystem ist teilweise ein Schneeballsystem und der Hype schon Sektenartig. 
Lifeplus-Event in Stuttgart: Rechtliche Grauzone - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Zeitung
&#8222;Wie eine Sekte&#8220;: Abzock-Masche mit den Frucht-Pillen | MOPO.de
Reich und schlank &#8211; Die Juice Plus-Masche mit Nahrungsergaenzu...

Zur Strafbarkeit:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schneeballsystem schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland werden derartige Systeme von § 16 Abs. 2 Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) erfasst: &#8222;Wer es im geschäftlichen Verkehr unternimmt, Verbraucher zur Abnahme von Waren, Dienstleistungen oder Rechten durch das Versprechen zu veranlassen, sie würden entweder vom Veranstalter selbst oder von einem Dritten besondere Vorteile erlangen, wenn sie andere zum Abschluss gleichartiger Geschäfte veranlassen, die ihrerseits nach der Art dieser Werbung derartige Vorteile für eine entsprechende Werbung weiterer Abnehmer erlangen sollen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.&#8220;
> Das Delikt ist als sogenanntes Unternehmensdelikt und als abstraktes Gefährdungsdelikt ausgestaltet. Das heißt, es muss nicht einmal ein Schaden entstehen.
> Schon der &#8222;Versuch&#8220;, ein Schneeballsystem ins Leben zu rufen, ist strafbar.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (14. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, mit Impfen Geld verdienen ist lächerlich.



Nein!



> [FONT=&quot]Laut einer Metaanalyse schwankt der positive Effekt für Ältere von 0 bis 60 Prozent Reduktion der Gesamtsterblichkeit. Das sei überhaupt nicht plausibel, so der Experte. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ältere Menschen an einer anderen Todesursache als der Grippe sterben, sei selbst im Winter deutlich höher, als dass die Influenza sie tötet. Darüber hinaus gebe es keinen Beweis dafür, dass die Grippeimpfung für Menschen über 65 die Zahl und Dauer grippebedingter Krankenhausaufenthalte, Arbeitsausfälle oder Todesfälle beeinflusse. Auch Asthmatiker oder Patienten mit Mukoviszidose profitierten nicht. Lediglich für Menschen mit dem chronischen Lungenleiden COPD gab es einen positiven Effekt, so Tom Jefferson – obwohl die entsprechende Studie mit nur 180 COPD-Patienten zu klein sei, um einen wirklichen Nachweis zu liefern.
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Warum trotzdem alle Jahre wieder die Impfaufrufe erfolgen, ist klar für Dr. Martin Hirte, Impfexperte und Buchautor: „Die Pharmaindustrie hat natürlich ein großes Interesse daran, dass möglichst viele zur Impfung gehen. Dahinter steckt ein riesiges Geschäft“, sagt er. Die finanziellen Dimensionen der Grippeimpfung sind gewaltig: Das Paul-Ehrlich-Institut gab bereits im Herbst 2006 für die kommende Grippe-Saison etwa 20 Millionen Impfstoffdosen frei und rechnete mit einem Anstieg auf bis zu 23 Millionen. Eine Impfdosis kostet zwischen acht und 21 Euro, dazu kommt die Vergütung, die die Krankenkassen für die ärztliche Leistung zahlen.[/FONT]





-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Pille ist ja auch nur ein guter Taschenspielertrick der Pharmaindustrie, stimmts?



Du machst es dir zu short, Shorty!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Covid-19 Studie: Hirnschaeden schon bei leichten Symptomen



Covid 19 scheint soger ohne Infektion Hirnschäden zu verursachen, wie naheliegende Indizien belegen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (14. Juli 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Btw ; Boerse - Lonza-Partner Moderna koennte mit Corona-Impfstoff Milliarden verdienen | cash und ja, mir ist das "könnte" durchaus aufgefallen.





> The initial $20 million provided by the Gates Foundation grant could be just a fraction of a longer-term contribution. The Gates Foundation and Moderna have reached an agreement that could eventually lead to another $80 million in grants from the foundation. Bancel says that the additional funding could be used to advance the HIV antibody program if Phase 1 studies are successful, or it could also be used to launch new programs focused on developing mRNA-based antibody treatments for other infectious diseases


.

Gates ist wieder mit dabei.




> Über die Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation flossen weltweit Millionen in die Virenforschung &#8211; und in mehrere Unternehmen, die sich mit Impfstoffen beschäftigen. Dazu gehören die beiden deutschen Unternehmen Curevac und Biontech sowie ihr amerikanischer *Rivale Moderna*. Hinter den drei Pionierfirmen stehen fünf Milliardäre: der SAP-Gründer Dietmar Hopp, die Brüder Andreas und Thomas Strüngmann, der US-Investor Noubar Afeyan &#8211; und *eben Gates.*





> In der Branche gilt es als Ritterschlag, wenn sich die Gates*Stiftung an einem Projekt oder Unternehmen beteiligt. Andere Investoren ziehen dann nach.







> *Das Beteiligungsmodell des Milliardärs ist dabei fast immer gleich: Gates gibt Kapital und erwirbt dafür die Vertriebsrechte neuer Medikamente für die Dritte Welt. Die Unternehmen können dann in den Industrieländern mit hohen Preisen Geld verdienen, um ihre weitere Forschung zu finanzieren*.




Witzig, laut Shorty lässt sich damit kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell werden die Millionen mit rezeptfreien mit Vitaminpillen/drinks o.ä. umgesetzt, für die irgendwelche Influenzer werben.
> :



Die Krankenkassen zahlen ja auch mittlerweile für homopäthie und sonstige.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (14. Juli 2020)

Gute Seite, mit realistischer Einschätzung.

Dr. med. Martin Hirte | Kinderarztpraxis Muenchen   &#8211;  Coronavirus


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Eher noch so einer, der hier Müll erzählt vom angeblich harmlosen Virus. 
Da sollte man mal durchgreifen und solchen Leuten die Zulassung entziehen.


----------



## Whispercat (14. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Gute Seite, mit realistischer Einschätzung.
> 
> Dr. med. Martin Hirte | Kinderarztpraxis Muenchen   &#8211;  Coronavirus



Das wegen der "realistischen Beurteilung" unterschreibe ich an dieser Stelle zwar nicht da ich es weil schon spät ist nur mal grob überflogen hab, aber es ist auf jeden Fall lobenswert das er seine Quellen verlinkt. Werd mir das morgen mal ausführlich reinziehen.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Gute Seite, mit realistischer Einschätzung.
> 
> Dr. med. Martin Hirte | Kinderarztpraxis Muenchen   &#8211;  Coronavirus



Schön, dass es noch Ärzte gibt, die nicht für Big Pharma und die Gates Stiftung lügen.


----------



## Slezer (14. Juli 2020)

Da soll nochmal jemand sagen es ist nur eine Grippe

Das lange Leiden mancher COVID-19-Patienten: Nach Monaten immer noch krank | GMX

Bitte Patienten Verfügung an Kopf Nageln damit man den jenigen sterben lässt


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Gates ist wieder mit dabei.
> 
> ...



Lern lesen, ich schrieb Peanuts, nicht kein Geld. 
Schau dir doch mal die Zahlen an. 2stellige Millionenbeträge sind Peanuts in der Pharmaindustrie.

Da stürzt sich der reichste Mann der Welt ausgerechnet auf den unattraktivsten Bereich der Pharmaindustrie, natürlich um noch reicher zu werden.  So ein Schlingel.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juli 2020)

Die Schlagzeilen des Tages:

*Dr. Martin Hirte, Kinderarzt aus München und seit langem bekannte Galionsfigur der Impfgegner-Gemeinde, spricht sich sich gegen Impfungen aus!*

*Bill Gates, selbsterklärter Befürworter und Unterstützer weltweiter Impfvorsorge taucht immer wieder in Zusammenhang mit der Finanzierung von Unternehmen und Projekten auf, die sich mit Impfstoffen und Verfahren beschäftigen!*

*Studie aus den USA: Wasser macht nicht nur nass, man kann es sogar trinken!*

Damit hätte nun wirklich niemand gerechnet. Die Kette absolut sensationeller Ereignisse, Erkenntnisse und Enthüllungen reißt nicht ab.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich heute oder morgen der _Zentralrat der Fliesentischbesitzer_, der _Bundesverband der Nackt-Imker_ und die _Interessengemeinschaft Identitärer Druiden_ positionieren werden ...


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

Das lange Leiden mancher COVID-19-Patienten: Nach Monaten immer noch krank | GMX

Der Corona Virus ist wirklich fies.

Edit: Oh sorry, wurde hier schon geteilt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2020)

412 neue, bleibt natürlich nicht so niedrig, aber 400 sind wir ja gewohnt.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2020)

Buch von ihm auch 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eher noch so einer, der hier Müll erzählt vom angeblich harmlosen Virus.
> Da sollte man mal durchgreifen und solchen Leuten die Zulassung entziehen.



Impfen Pro & Contra - Eine Einordnung &#8226; Dr. Jan Oude-Aost (Skepkon 2019) - YouTube

Kritisch betrachtet: Martin Hirtes &#8222;Impfen Pro & Contra&#8220; | gwup | die skeptiker

Impfen Pro & Contra - Kritische Analyse eines impfkritischen Buches


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Ist doch klar, dass diese Leute nur ihre eigenen Bücher, Pillen etc. verkaufen wollen. 
Sobald bei solchen "Infovideos" anstatt einer ordentlichen Inhaltsangabe stattdessen  lauter Produkte in der Beschreibung stehen, kann man sich das Anschauen schon sparen. 
Daher ist es besonders asozial und scheinheilig, anderen vorzuwerfen, sie würden mit Medikamenten Geld verdienen. 

Funfakt: Medikamente, die getestet sind und eine nachgewiesene Wirkung (sowie bekannte/eingrenzbare Nebenwirkungen) haben im Gegensatz zu diesen "Wunderpillen".



			
				https://www.eingeimpft.de/impfen-pro-und-contra-1-einfuehrung/ schrieb:
			
		

> Hirtes Ansinnen, Quellen und Autoritäten zu hinterfragen, ist richtig und im wissenschaftlichen Diskurs sogar unvermeidlich. Doch Hirte ist nicht ansatzweise in der Lage, auch nur eine seiner zentralen Aussagen zu belegen. Von jemandem, der den wissenschaftlichen Konsens bezweifelt, erwarte ich belastbare Belege und Hypothesen, die einer zumindest oberflächlichen kritischen Betrachtung standhalten.In seinem Buch zeigt Hirte immer wieder, dass er kritisch genug ist und so seine eigene verzerrte Darstellung erkennen müsste.
> 
> 
> Hirte gibt Quellen nicht korrekt wieder. _Beispiele finden sich u. a. auf Seite 10, Seite 28, Seite 57, Seite 73, und 67/2018._
> ...



Der Bereich mit den eigenen Interessenkonflikten sind wohl (auch) die oben genannten eigenen Produkte.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Juli 2020)

Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf das hier mal einer mit J.v.Buttlar und Konsorten kommt ...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Frontal21 will heute Abend eine Doku über die Corona-Patienten bringen.


----------



## Slezer (14. Juli 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf das hier mal einer mit J.v.Buttlar und Konsorten kommt ...


Würde mich nicht wundern. Telepolis, Postillon waren ja schon häufiger dabei. Ich habe schon auf "Freeman" getippt aber hier noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Frontal21 will heute Abend eine Doku über die Corona-Patienten bringen.



Im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen. Lügenpresse! Staatsmedien!


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

VG Berlin: Auswärtiges Amt darf Reisewarnungen ausgeben | LTO.de


Ein Datenbankfehler bzw. fehlerhafte Serververbindung schafft sogar Tote wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Krankenkassen zahlen ja auch mittlerweile für homopäthie und sonstige.


Ja. Was ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann. Wer meint Zuckerkugeln oder 
aufs millionstel verdünntes Arsen einnehmen zu müssen, soll den Quatsch gefälligst selbst zahlen.

10€ aufwärts pro Packung/Fläschchen für einen (eventuellen) Placebo-Effekt, 
aber ohne jede medizinisch brauchbare Wirkung bei Krankheiten,
möchte ich nicht mitfinanzieren müssen!



DKK007 schrieb:


> "Infovideos"


Als in Österreich der Lockdown losging, habe ich sicher 10% der auf YouTube verbrachten Zeit,
damit verschwendet, diese Kanäle zu blockieren, damit dieser Unfug nicht mehr in meinem Feed auftaucht...

Bis auf ein Video, von einem richtigen Arzt. Das habe ich erst gemeldet und dann den Kanal blockiert,
da die Pfeife das Virus und dessen Auswirkungen verleugnet hat. 

Warum? Der Mist hatte schon nach wenigen Stunden mehrere hunderttausend Aufrufe und war definitiv Fake News,
die unter Umständen für Menschen gefährlich werden kann.

Denke aber nicht, dass das geholfen hat. YouTube und Facebook haben ja teilweise ewig gebraucht, diesen Mist zu löschen
oder zumindest mit Warnhinweisen zu versehen.

Google und Microsoft muss man hingegen loben:
Die haben bei den Suchmaschinen schnell reagiert und bei jeder Suche nach "Corona"
sofort die offiziellen Warnhinweise und Links zu den entsprechenden nationalen 
Gesundheitsbehörden angezeigt und tun das auch weiterhin.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Wobei die Hinweise nicht viel bringen, bei Leuten, die schon in der Filterblase stecken. 
Und das Erzeugen dieser Filterblase gehört natürlich zum Geschäftsmodell von Youtube usw., damit die Leute gleich das nächste Video und auch die davor geschaltete Werbung ansehen.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf das hier mal einer mit J.v.Buttlar und Konsorten kommt ...


Wenn ich mir die Personen anschaue, mit denen der angebliche (sowjetische) Arzt hier hausiert, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn bald noch HIV/Aids-Leugner fröhlich verlinkt werden.

Martin Hirte &#8211; Psiram


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Juli 2020)

Ich finde das so faszinierend. Auf Big Pharma schimpfen gleichzeitig werden gerne Wundermittel angepriesen. Die natürlich überteuert verkauft werden ohne große und teure Forschung, Zulassung und Tests. 

Und die böse Industrie verdient weitaus mehr an Kranken. Alleine die Sedierung der Leute die an der Maschine hängen ist richtig teuer.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juli 2020)

Bei einer so ungewissen Lage sehnt man sich eben nach Ordnung und Lösungen.
Da hilft es einigen eben zu hören dass der Feind Bill Gates oder die Regierung ist, Corona nicht mehr als ein Schnupfen ist und man sich eigentlich mit ganz einfachen Mitteln schützen und heilen kann. Ob das Realität ist oder nicht stört nicht, denn somit braucht man nicht weiter über das Thema nachdenken. Warum man allerdings Leuten Misstrauen muss, die in dem Thema seit Jahrzehnten arbeiten verstehe ich nicht so recht, wahrscheinlich ist die sich ständig ändernde Sachlage schuld daran. Irgendwann verlieren die Leute wohl Vertrauen wenn neue Erkenntnisse andere Maßnahmen erfordern. Da schließt sich der Kreis zu den Demonstranten die ins Kaiserreich "zurück" möchten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus-Studien: Wie schnell nimmt die Immunitaet ab? | tagesschau.de


Edit:
Wie Frontal21 zeigt, war bei Corona die Nummer des Bereitschaftsdienstes 116117 lange überlastet, was auch zu Todesfällen aufgrund mangelnder Behandlung führte. 

Dazu haben sich auch viele junge Leute ohne Vorerkrankungen nicht wirklich von Corona-Infektionen erholt.

Frontal21: Der unsichtbare Feind - Leben und Sterben mit dem Coronavirus - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2020)

Und Bill Gates sprach:

Lasst uns einen grafischen Virus entwickeln


----------



## Whispercat (14. Juli 2020)

@Lichtspieler : 

Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt mal durchgelesen und bei manchen Sachen noch andere Quellen gegoogelt und ich denke man kann zumindest mit Sicherheit sagen das unsere Behörden es mit der Panik übertrieben haben. Fairerweise muss man natürlich sagen woher hätten die das im März wissen sollen und das es durchaus Sinn macht besser einmal zu vorsichtig zu sein.  

Und was ich ebenfalls kritisch sehe sind Aussagen wie diese hier : 

Nachdem die Influenza im Jahr 2020 sehr milde verlief und eine niedrige Sterblichkeit hatte, erkrankte ein Teil der pflegebedürftigen Menschen schwer an der COVID-19-Krankheit. Nur wurden diesmal auf Grund der Pandemie-Situation auch die Patienten, die normalerweise friedlich im Pflegeheim gestorben wären, zur Intensivbehandlung und Beatmung ins Krankenhaus gebracht &#8211; &#8222;eine Gruppe, die üblicherweise und bislang immer mehr Palliativmedizin bekommen hat als Intensivmedizin, und jetzt wird so eine neue Erkrankung diagnostiziert und da macht man aus diesen ganzen Patienten Intensivpatienten&#8230; das sind sehr falsche Prioritäten und es werden ja auch alle ethischen Prinzipien verletzt, die wir so kennen&#8220; (Palliativmediziner Matthias Thöns im DF 13.4.2020).

Mir ist bewusst das dies ein Zitat ist, allerdings weiss ich halt nicht ob es unbedingt notwendig ist ob die Spekulation woran irgendwer möglicherweise ansonsten gestorben wäre ein guter Beweis für irgendetwas ist.

Aber ansonsten bin ich grösstenteils tatsächlich ein wenig überrascht weil ehrlich gesagt hab ich da mit viel mehr persönlicher Spekulation/Meinung oder Bill Gates Gebashe gerechnet aber grade so PDFs wie https://www.socium.uni-bremen.de/uploads/thesenpapier_3.pdf was sich auf Seite 36 explizit mit Kindern befasst war dann doch ziemlich interessant. Auch die Berichte vom Ethikrat oder das Strategiepapier des Innenministeriums Das interne Strategiepapier des Innenministeriums zur Corona-Pandemie | abgeordnetenwatch.de gibt einem ein wenig zu denken. Ausserdem bleiben irgendwie immer noch die prophezeiten apokalyptischen Todeszahlen in Schweden aus deren Corona Todeszahlen grade mal bei 0,06% liegen. 

Unterm Strich würde ich also sagen man sollte Corona trotzdem nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen weil es auch grade für Risikofälle alles andere als harmlos ist, aber grundsätzlich hab ich schon den Eindruck das es auch mit deutlich weniger restriktiven Massnahmen und vorallem mit deutlich weniger Panikmache gehen würde. Ich will mich aber noch ein bisschen mehr reinlesen ( auch in andere Quellen ), grade die Berichte aus Italien klingen strange, wenn es wirklich stimmt das in der Region Bergamo eine Zeit lang jeder Tote als Corona Toter gezählt wurde aber gleichzeitig die Herzinfarkte und Schlaganfälle um 50% gestiegen sind dann haben wir eindeutig ein Problem was die tatsächlichen Zahlen angeht. Accessi in ospedale per infarto dimezzati, i medici: "Non vi fermi la paura del Covid" - Prima Bergamo

War auf jeden Fall ganz interessant die Geschichte mal aus nem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt mal durchgelesen und bei manchen Sachen noch andere Quellen gegoogelt und ich denke man kann zumindest mit Sicherheit sagen das unsere Behörden es mit der Panik übertrieben haben.



Haben sie nicht, wie die Folgen für die Infizierten zeigen.

Frontal21: Der unsichtbare Feind - Leben und Sterben mit dem Coronavirus - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

Diese Folgen haben Infektionskrankheiten generell an sich, ob die Lanzeitfolgen schlimmer sind als bei anderen Erregern, wird man erst in Langzeitstudien herausfinden.

Man kann aber wie so oft abschätzen, dass es wohl weit weniger schlimm sein wird, als zunächst beobachtet.

Auch ein Problem ist die Schätzung der Durchseuchungsrate, wenn Antikörper nicht dauerhaft vom Immunsystem vorgehalten werden, was ein Zeichen für eine insgesamt doch recht milde Erkrankung ist.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Haben sie nicht, wie die Folgen für die Infizierten zeigen.



Maßnahmen die Grundrechte massiv einschränken müssen so oft wie möglich überprüft werden.
Verhältnismässig waren die Maßnahmen spätestens nachdem die Corona Epidemie in Deutschland am starken abklingen war und das war schon deutlich vor dem Lockdown.
Inkubationszeit mit einberechnet war die Reproduktionszahl bereits am Tag der Schulschließungen unter 1. Die Allgemeinen Hygienemaßnahmen, das warme Wetter, die Verbote von Großveranstaltungen und das Verhalten der Bevölkerung selbst haben ausgereicht. Schön zu sehen an den Zahlen des RKI.

Anfangs zu viel machen ist in Ordnung und wichtig. Wenn sich aber kaum Menschen infizieren, sind die Maßnahmen nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen und müssen schrittweise deutlich reduziert werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Personen anschaue, mit denen der angebliche (sowjetische) Arzt hier hausiert, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn bald noch HIV/Aids-Leugner fröhlich verlinkt werden.
> 
> Martin Hirte – Psiram



Hätte mein Onkel damals eine kinderlähmung Impfung gehabt, würde er heute nicht im rollstuhl sitzen. 

Dann kommen solche und nennen sich "Kinderarzt"


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *Dr. Martin Hirte, Kinderarzt aus München und seit langem bekannte Galionsfigur der Impfgegner-Gemeinde, spricht sich sich gegen Impfungen aus!*



Zitat von seiner Website:



> Gegenwärtig sind 97 Prozent der Grundschüler einmal und 92 Prozent zweimal gegen Masern geimpft &#8211; von Impfmüdigkeit also keine Spur. Mit Engelszungen und Aufklärung könnte innerhalb weniger Jahre das Ziel erreicht werden, die Masern weitgehend einzudämmen, ohne Bußgeld und Zwangsimpfung. Ich arbeite in meiner Praxis daran mit.



Und weiter steht dort:


> Dennoch wurden Hirnentzündungen und tödliche Verläufe in der Häufigkeit von damals(1:10 000) zunehmend inakzeptabel. Durch die Masernimpfung nach 1972 sanken die Erkrankungen nachhaltig, sie liegen seit 2004 bis auf wenige Ausnahmen zwischen 500 und 2000 pro Jahr. Todesfälle gibt es nur noch vereinzelt, am ehesten bei Säuglingen und Erwachsenen.



Du behauptest Hirte sei Impfgegner und spreche sich pauschal gegen Impfungen aus.
Nur impft er gegen Masern in seiner Praxis und bewertet die Impfungen gegen Masern als sinnvoll, allerdings weist er auch darauf hin, man Könne Masern nicht komplett ausrotten, weil Zitat:



> Mit keiner Impfstrategie wird es gelingen, die Masern auszurotten. Es gibt nicht nur Impfgegner, sondern auch Menschen, bei denen die Impfung nicht wirkt. Der Anteil beider Gruppen dürfte etwa gleich hoch sein und zusammen annähernd zehn Prozent ausmachen.



Und weiter:


> Selbst wenn man also 95 Prozent der Bevölkerung zweimal impft, werden zehn Prozent jedes Jahrgangs ungeschützt erwachsen und können bei Masernkontakt erkranken. Es ist zudem illusorisch, in allen Ländern der Welt 95 Prozent der Bevölkerung zweimal zu impfen: Armut, Bürgerkriege und failed states wird es immer geben.



Was sagt das RKI? Werden die Aussagen diesem von dir abgewerteten Mediziner etwa bestätigt? Schauen wir nach.

Abgesehen von Leuten mit Immundefizienzen, die in vielen Fällen keine Impfung mit Lebendimpfstoffen vertragen, gibt es offenbar weiterhin eine zu geringe Impfquote und auch Erkrankungen trotz beider Impfungen, obgleich in einigen Fällen nur der erste Impfstoff verabreicht wird.



> Zwar haben 97,1 Prozent der Schulanfänger die erste Impfung bekommen. Aber bei der entscheidenden zweiten Masernimpfung gibt es große regionale Unterschiede, so dass auf Bundesebene die gewünschte Impfquote von 95 Prozent noch immer nicht erreicht wird. Nach den neuen Daten des RKI sind gut 93 Prozent der Schulanfänger 2017 zweimal gegen Masern geimpft.





> Dem Robert Koch-Institut wurden für 2018 insgesamt 543 Masernerkrankungen übermittelt, im laufenden Jahr sind es bereits mehr als 300 Fälle. "Fast die Hälfte der Erkrankten sind junge Erwachsene, das weist auf die großen Impflücken in diesen Altersgruppen hin", betont *Lothar H. Wieler, Präsident des Robert Koch-Instituts*.



Also, wie Hirte richtig sagt, kann man Masern eindämmen, aber nicht ausrotten, dafür sind die Impfquoten und die Wirksamkeit zu gering, wenngleich er die Impfung befürwortet, weil der Schaden durch die Impfung viel geringer als der Nutzen ist. 

Mein Fazit: Du verbreitest an dieser Stelle Verschwörungstheorien über Martin Hirte.
                 Man könnte deinen Sarkasmus positiv für dich auslegen, aber jedoch geht es dir hier auch um den Angriff auf die                   Person und nicht um das was er wirklich sagt, denn damit kannst du dich nicht auseinandersetzen. Dir fehlt dazu                   auch das nötige Wissen. 

Somit bleibt dir nur deine unnötige Rhetorik.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Personen anschaue, mit denen der angebliche (sowjetische) Arzt hier hausiert, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn bald noch HIV/Aids-Leugner fröhlich verlinkt werden.



Warum stellst du seine Thesen denn nicht zur Diskussion und widerlegst sie ordentlich mit Quellenangaben?
Inhaltlich hast du außer der Verlinkung einer Rufmord und Denunzianten Webseite doch nichts zu bieten, wollen wir mal wirklich ehrlich sein. Das Motto lautet Bloßstellung, statt Diskussion, oder möchtest du dich mit deinem beruflichen Hintergrund  irgendwie hervortun? In wie weit bist du denn ausgebildet? Als Online-Provokateur?

Das Sachlichkeitsgebot  scheint für den einen oder anderen Provokateur ein Fremdwort zu sein, vor allem wenn dein Angriff auf die Persönlichkeit des Kontrahenten, beziehungsweise auf meine Person "sowjetischer Arzt hausiert" abzielt oder man sich die Zuordnung von Impfkritikern zu Gruppen lachhafter Verschwörungstheoretikern, zur Hilfe nimmt.
So ist es natürlich einfach, aber beeindruckend ist es nicht gerade, zeugt es nicht gerade davon sich vorher mit Impfungen auseinandergesetzt zu haben.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hätte mein Onkel damals eine kinderlähmung Impfung gehabt, würde er heute nicht im rollstuhl sitzen.



Woher kommt dein Wissen, dass Hirte nicht gegen Kinderlähmung impft?
https://www.individuelle-impfentscheidung.de/kongress 2010/w 2010 hirte.pdf



			
				 Dr. Martin Hirte schrieb:
			
		

> Ja: Impfungen gehören zu den effektivsten präventiven medikamentösen Maßnahmen der modernen Medizin.





> *Für besonders wichtig halte ich die Impfungen gegen Tetanus, Diphtherie, Kinderlähmung und Masern.*





> ...Würde man allerdings die Impfprogramme gegen Diphtherie und Polio stoppen, könnte es sein, dass diese beiden Krankheiten wieder vermehrt auftreten. Um dies zu verhindern, sollten mindestens 90 Prozent der Kinder geimpft sein &#8211; im Moment sind es über 95 Prozent. Beide Impfungen haben heute vor allem sozialen Charakter. Für den individuellen Schutz sind sie nur bei Fernreisen vor allem in südliche Länder wichtig.



Außerdem trägt das Leid deines Onkels zu nichts bei.
Möchtest du an falsch verstandenes Mitleid appellieren?
Wenn es damals keine Impfung gab, können Impfgegner auch keine Rolle gespielt haben.

Falls jemand das Corona Angstmacher Strategiepapier lesen will, ein paar Auszüge.



> Um die gewünschte Schockwirkung zu erzielen, müssen die konkreten Auswirkungen einer Durchseuchung auf die menschliche Gesellschaft verdeutlicht werden:
> 
> ..Viele Schwerkranke werden von ihren Angehörigen ins Krankenhaus gebracht, aber abgewiesen, und sterben qualvoll um Luft ringend zu Hause. Das Ersticken oder nicht genug Luft kriegen ist für jeden Menschen eine Urangst...
> ..."Kinder werden kaum unter der Epidemie leiden": Falsch. Kinder werden sich leicht anstecken, selbst bei Ausgangsbeschränkungen, z.B. bei den Nachbarskindern. Wenn sie dann ihre Eltern anstecken, und einer davon qualvoll zu Hause stirbt und sie das Gefühl haben, Schuld daran zu sein, weil sie z.B. vergessen haben, sich nach dem Spielen die Hände zu waschen, ist es das Schrecklichste, was ein Kind je erleben kann...
> ...



Dieses Strategiepapier ist ein Sammelsurium aus Falschinformationen und Übertreibungen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Juli 2020)

Das ersticken qualvoll ist? Nein das ist keine Übertreibung.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Personen anschaue, mit denen der angebliche (sowjetische) Arzt hier hausiert, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn bald noch HIV/Aids-Leugner fröhlich verlinkt werden.
> 
> Martin Hirte &#8211; Psiram



Kritisch betrachtet: Martin Hirtes &#8222;Impfen Pro & Contra&#8220; | gwup | die skeptiker
(Zitat)
&#8230;. anthroposophischer Kinderarzt [ist] und damit an die von Rudolf Steiner erdachten Zusammenhänge [glaubt], die unter dem Dach der Anthroposophie vereint wurden. Krankheiten erfüllen für Hirte einen &#8222;karmischen&#8220; Sinn.

Das bedeutet, medizinische Interventionen (zum Beispiel eine Impfung) haben Einfluss auf die nächste Inkarnation eines Menschen. Das bedeutet, Impfungen in diesem Leben beeinflussen das nächste Leben.



Martin Hirte &#8211; Psiram
Massarn erst ab 10 Lebensjahr und bis dahin wie auf Lotto Gewinn hoffen? 

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ethoden-und-massnahmen-1004.html#post10385868


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Faktencheck: Will Soeder Impfgegner-AErzten Zulassung entziehen? | WEB.DE



			
				https://web.de/magazine/news/coronavirus/markus-soeder-aerzten-zulassung-entziehen-corona-impfung-faktencheck-falschmeldung-34884020 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht, denn Söders Aussage ist recht klar: Er bezog sich auf Impfungen, die bereits existieren und gut geprüft sind. Zusätzlich sagte er, dass man noch einmal überdenken solle, "ob jemand dann tatsächlich die normale Zulassung als Arzt haben kann, wenn er grundlegende medizinische Erkenntnisse ignoriert".
> 
> In dem Radio-Interview bei "Bayern 3" vom 2. Juli wird zudem klar: Mutmaßlich meinte Söder Ärzte, die Impfunfähigkeitsbescheinigungen gegen Geld auf dem Postweg anbieten, ohne etwa ein Kind vorher gesehen zu haben. Dabei bezog er sich offenbar auf einen Beitrag von "Frontal21" vom 16. Juni 2020.
> 
> Masern-Impfungen sind *die einzigen Impfungen in Deutschland, die verpflichtend *sind. Das gilt zum Beispiel für Kinder, bevor sie in den Kindergarten gehen dürfen. Eltern müssen für ihre Kinder dann entweder einen Nachweis einer Impfung oder einer Immunität wegen einer bereits durchgemachten Erkrankung vorlegen &#8211; oder eben eine ärztliche Bescheinigung, dass sie nicht geimpft werden können. Der Kontext, dass Söder sich offenbar gegen Ärzte aussprach, die diese Impfpflicht umgehen wollen, fehlt bei "Journalistenwatch".


Frontal21: Masernschutzgesetz: Wie Ärzte Impfgegner unterstützen - ZDFheute



Schweden hat mittlerweile über 70.000 aktuelle Corona-Infektionen. Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tengri86 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da wollte sich einer beweisen das corona ein Schwindel ist
> ...



Ja so viel Einsatz für die Wissenschaft ist selten.

Allerdings hat er doch die Null-Hypothese "Corona ist nicht gefährlich" nicht belegt, sondern widerlegt, was zur Annahme der Alternativ-Hypothese "Corona ist gefährlich" führt. 

Eventuell hast du dich da verschrieben, oder ich hab da einen Denkfehler.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das ersticken qualvoll ist? Nein das ist keine Übertreibung.



Habe ich gesagt ersticken sei nicht qualvoll?
Aber schwebt auch nicht die Chance an einer Vielzahl von anderen Erkrankungen heimgesucht zu werden , wie ein Damoklesschwert über vielen Menschen?

Das Strategiepaper setzt auf Angstmacherei, dabei kann man schon jetzt sagen, dass die Maßnahmen schädlicher als die Infektion selbst waren.

Es gibt nun anhand von Antikörpertests erste Hochrechnugen wie viel % der Bevölkerung infiziert waren. Laut Angaben des RKI waren das 1,3% der Bevölkerung, inkl Dunkelziffer könnten es sogar 1,5 bis 2% gewesen sein, weil der Test nicht bei jedem der Antikörper gebildet hat anschlägt, weil sie schon abgebaut wurden.

Rechnen wir mal mit 1,8% realer Durchseuchungsrate.

Das hieße bei 83 000 000 Einwohnern, wären
1 500 000 Menschen infiziert, was zu einer Mortalitätsrate von lediglich etwa 0,6% führt.

Und da nicht alle Menschen in denen mittels PCR Tests bestimmte Virusinfektionen gefunden werden auch daran sterben lässt sich die Mortalitätsrate noch ein Stück nach unten korrigieren und kommt  etwa dort heraus was Streeck in der Heinsbergstudie ermittelte.

Also wenn wieder einer der Angstmacherei Fraktion hier von 5% CFR Rate schwurbelt, kann man ihn sofort ruhig stellen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich kenne Hirte persönlich, und wenn die Eltern aus irrationalen Gründen  keine Impfung für ihr Kind möchten, empfiehlt er es dennoch zumindest spätestens im Alter von 11 Jahren zu impfen. Er kann die Eltern ja nicht zum Impfen zwingen. Die Aussagen sind aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, typisch für solche Seiten.

Hirtes Thesen orientieren sich an Fakten, was er persönlich für einen Glauben hat, spielt für die Thesen die er in seinem Buch aufstellt, doch gar keine Rolle.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schweden hat mittlerweile über 70.000 aktuelle Corona-Infektionen.



Das ist die Zahl der bisher positiv bestätigten Fälle, kumuliert. Aktuelle Infektionen gibt es kaum welche.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Hirte persönlich, und wenn die Eltern aus irrationalen Gründen  keine Impfung für ihr Kind möchten, empfiehlt er es dennoch zumindest spätestens im Alter von 11 Jahren zu impfen. Er kann die Eltern ja nicht zum Impfen zwingen. Die Aussagen sind aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, typisch für solche Seiten.
> 
> Hirtes Thesen orientieren sich an Fakten, was er persönlich für einen Glauben hat, spielt für die Thesen die er in seinem Buch aufstellt, doch gar keine Rolle.



ne ab 10 und nicht spätestens. und es war aus seinem Buch.
und bis dahin katzenbauch streicheln und auf Glück hoffen.


-------


Trumps Zeitreise ins Mittelalter: Der anti-wissenschaftliche Kurs

fehlt noch die inquisition


Corona-Krise in den USA: Ohne Job, ohne Krankenversicherung | tagesschau.de

Was wir hier haben wäre  wohl für einige Amerikaner dann  "Kommunismus" .


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ne ab 10 und nicht spätestens. und es war aus seinem Buch.



Zeige mir mal die genaue Quelle. Wenn ich den Psiram Artikel lese, finde ich weder einen Verweis auf den Verfasser, noch wirkliche Quellen, zudem viele handwerkliche Fehler. (Zitate verkürzt)
Ein Arzt kann das auf keinen Fall verfasst haben, sieht vielmehr nach einem Provokateur aus, der anonym bleiben möchte.
Mag sein, dass Hirte damals mit 10 bis 15 Jahren zur Masernimpfung rät, das gilt aber nur dann wenn die Eltern ihr Kind bisher nicht gegen Masern haben impfen lassen, ansonsten empfiehlt er das im Kleinkindalter.

Du hast doch überhaupt keine Ahnung von Impfungen oder Hirte.
Eigentlich ging es ja um Corona...


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was wir hier haben wäre  wohl für einige Amerikaner dann  "Kommunismus" .



Sicher, für die obersten 5 Millionen.

Der geschmolzene Mittelstand, und die Ärmsten am Rande der Gesellschaft,
wären froh,
wenn es solche sozialen Sicherungssysteme gäbe.

Aber so sind die Amis halt:
Selbstbestimmung und -verwirklichung,
arbeite hart,
und alles wird gut.

Da vergessen aber die Allermeisten,
"the american way of life" ist schon längst ausgeträumt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das ist die Zahl der bisher positiv bestätigten Fälle, kumuliert. Aktuelle Infektionen gibt es kaum welche.



Nein das sind die aktuellen Fälle, also Gesamtinfektionen - (Tote+Genesene).

Die Gesamtinfektionen liegen bei: [FONT=&quot]76.492
[/FONT]


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein das sind die aktuellen Fälle, also Gesamtinfektionen - (Tote+Genesene).



Wie lange glaubst du denn dauert eine Infektion? 4 Monate? "Aktuell" na klar.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Wenn die Leute im Koma liegen und Beatmet werden, sind die noch nicht genesen.

Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei zu versterben oder zumindest Folgeschäden zu behalten ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute im Koma liegen und Beatmet werden, sind die noch nicht genesen.



Und das sind in Schweden eben momentan nur etwa 7000 aktuelle Fälle.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei zu versterben oder zumindest Folgeschäden zu behalten ist sehr hoch.



Blödsinn, ziemlich niedrig.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Quelle???

Ansonsten behalte deine erfundenen Zahlen für dich.

Es sind 70.920 aktuell Infizierte in Schweden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de

Was auch logisch ist da, die Zahl der Infizierten immer weiter steigt, da dort nur wenige die Schutzmaßnahmen einhalten. Vor kurzem waren es 67.000 aktuell Infizierte, es ist also auch Stetigkeit vorhanden.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ziemlich niedrig.



Falsch. Von 4 Corona-Patienten aus Italien, die in Leipzig behandelt wurde, hat nur einer überlebt. Der unsichtbare Feind - ZDFmediathek


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2020)

Neuer Test wird entwickelt: Forscher finden Corona in Gurgellösung - n-tv.de


----------



## seahawk (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle???
> 
> Ansonsten behalte deine erfundenen Zahlen für dich.
> 
> ...



Die Stetigkeit dort liegt in freien Bürgern und einem guten Leben.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Und vielen Toten im Vergleich zur Bevölkerungszahl.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was auch logisch ist da, die Zahl der Infizierten immer weiter steigt, da dort nur wenige die Schutzmaßnahmen einhalten. Vor kurzem waren es 67.000 aktuell Infizierte, es ist also auch Stetigkeit vorhanden.



Lies doch mal deine eigene Quelle diesbezüglich.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Quelle hab ich doch verlinkt. Über 70.000 aktuell Infizierte. 
Weiter steigend.


Auch für die USA sieht es nicht gut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle hab ich doch verlinkt. Über 70.000 aktuell Infizierte.



Wenn man Quellen verlinkt, dann sollte man sie auch lesen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Hab ich doch. Die Zahlen sind eindeutig.
Einfach auf die Karte schauen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

> Obwohl es laut Feststellung des städtischen Fachbereichs Gesundheit keinen neuen Todesfall im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 zu verzeichnen gibt, muss die Zahl der Verstorbenen systemrelevant um einen Fall auf nun 23 heraufgesetzt werden, um die Statistik an die des Robert-Koch-Institutes anzupassen. *Grund ist, dass Personen, die einmal positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet wurden und später versterben grundsätzlich in dieser Statistik aufgeführt werden. Im vorliegenden Krefelder Todesfall galt die Person (mittleren Alters und mit multiplen Vorerkrankungen) nachdem es mehrfach negative Testergebnisse gab inzwischen seit längerem als genesen*.



Also selbst wenn man genesen ist und später an etwas anderem verstirbt, kommt man in die Statistik rein.
Dazu kommen noch die, die mit an Covid 19 sterben. Da darf man die Todeszahlen wohl noch mal deutlich nach unten korrigieren, auch interessant wäre, wie viele Patienten zu Coronaviren gleichzeitig auch noch Grippeviren im Körper hatten.

Das Geschäft mit den Zahlen.

Auch eine witzige Anekdote.



> [FONT=&quot]Die Direktorin des Gesundheitsamtes von Feuerland, Alejandra Alfaro, sagte, es sei &#8222;schwer nachzuvollziehen, wie sich die Besatzung angesteckt hat, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie 35 Tage keinen Kontakt zum Festland hatten&#8220;. Ein Team sei nun auf die Rückverfolgung der Infektionsketten angesetzt worden.
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Der Chef-Infektiologe im örtlichen Krankenhaus, Leandro Ballatore, sagte, eine Inkubationszeit von dieser Dauer sei bisher in keiner Studie erwähnt worden.[/FONT]





DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch. Die Zahlen sind eindeutig.
> Einfach auf die Karte schauen.



Dann empfehle ich dir den Fließtext unter den Karten zu lesen.
Es wird hier nicht zwischen aktiven und abgeschlossenen Fällen unterschieden, ansonsten würde eine Corona-Infektion 4 Monate dauern und niemand würde gesunden.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Doch es gibt zwei Karten. Die Rote mit der Gesamtanzahl der Infektionen und die Orange mit den aktuellen Fällen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8d320yByuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch es gibt zwei Karten. Die Rote mit der Gesamtanzahl der Infektionen und die Orange mit den aktuellen Fällen.



Die Fälle auf der Orangen Karte sind in Schweden alle Infektionen - Verstorbene, da der John Hopkins Universität keine Zahl der Gesundeten vorliegt.


----------



## seahawk (15. Juli 2020)

Wie uns ein Heilmittel vorenthalten wird, weil Trump es entdeckt hat: Covid-19: hydroxychloroquine works, an irrefutable proof

USA, mehr Fälle weniger Tote - werden wir von den Staatsmedien belogen? https://www.realclearmarkets.com/ar..._virus_deaths_from_alarmist_media_498986.html


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie uns ein Heilmittel vorenthalten wird, weil Trump es entdeckt hat: Covid-19: hydroxychloroquine works, an irrefutable proof



Das war völlig klar, dass es ein Wundermittel ist!
Wenn Bolsonaro das sagt, muss es stimmen.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2020)

Strychnin heilt in ausreichender Dosierung chronische Migräne mit geradezu tödlicher Sicherheit. Ob diese Anwendung damit unbedingt ratsam ist?

Selbstverständlich *wirkt* Hydroxychloroquin. Sogar medizinisch, sonst wär's ja Homöopathie.
Die erste Frage ist nur, ob es an entscheidender Stelle wirkt, was zu bezweifeln ist, denn nachgewiesen ist bisher nur ein kürzerer Krankheitsverlauf _bei einigen Patienten_ - was bei kritischen Verläufen unerheblich ist, denn die werden nicht mit Dauer der Erkrankung kritisch.

Tja, und dann treten (Hydroxy-) Chloroquin auch ein paar unschöne Nebenwirkungen auf, insbesondere bei höherer Dosierung und/oder längerer Einnahme. Letzteres ist insbesondere deshalb hervorzuheben, weil es ja einige sehr prominente Schwachmaten gibt, die damit hausieren gehen, sie würden Chloroquin *präventiv* einzunehmen und halt mal etwas mehr, wenn die landesweiten Infektionszahlen steigen. Ganz genau so funktioniert das bekanntlich.


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle hab ich doch verlinkt. Über 70.000 aktuell Infizierte.
> Weiter steigend.



Noe.

Schweden hat seit Beginn der Pandemie insgesamt ~76.500 Infektionen registriert; davon mussten ~2.500 intensivbehandelt werden und verliefen ~5.500 toedlich. Sagen jedenfalls die Schweden. Was in diesem Zahlenwerk fehlt, sind: Genesene. Und dass es die zwischenzeitlich einfach gegeben haben _muss_, weil die Zahlen ansonsten abwegig waeren, wirst wohl selbst Du nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus - Mehr als 67.300 Corona-Neuinfektionen in den USA

USA: Trump entzieht Seuchenschutzbehoerde die Kontrolle ueber Corona-Daten - Handelsblatt


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> USA: Trump entzieht Seuchenschutzbehoerde die Kontrolle ueber Corona-Daten - Handelsblatt



Jede unbequeme Wahrheit braucht einen Mutigen, der sie unterdrückt ... Hier sieht Donnie seine Chance, zum Helden zu werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

Schon ein verrücktes Land, auf der einen Seite Patrioten die ihr Land mehr lieben als sich selbst oder ihre Familie und an der Regierung jemand, der sich genau das zu Nutzen macht und billigend in Kauf nimmt das dabei ein nicht geringer Teil den Löffel abgibt. 

Loyal bis in den Tod, sogar wenn sie dabei durchs Feuer gehen, an irgendwas erinnert mich das, hmm bestimmt schon zu lang her...


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2020)

Mit Loyalität hat das nix mehr zu tun,

eher mit totaler Verblödung ...


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. Juli 2020)

*"Studie aus Italien: Covid-19 unmittelbare Todesursache bei 89 % der Corona-Toten"*
_
"Bei 89 Prozent der Toten war Covid-19 die direkte Ursache für ihr Ableben. 
In den restlichen Fällen waren Kreislaufbeschwerden (4,6 Prozent), Tumore (2,4 Prozent), 
Atembeschwerden, Diabetes, Demenz und Verdauungs-Krankheiten die überwiegende Todesursache."_

Quelle: derstandard.at
Link zum Artikel

Schön. Dann wäre die Frage auch geklärt. Und die Corona-Maßnahmen Gegner haben wieder ein "Argument"... 
("Na und? Man weiß doch gar nicht, wie viele am Virus selbst gestorben sind und wie viele an Grunderkrankungen.") 
...weniger.

Österreich steht übrigens vor Verschärfungen der Maskenpflicht. Und zwar im ganzen Land.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Solange die Verschärfung nicht so blödsinnig ist wie teilweise in Spanien 
Draußen, 100 Meter vom nächsten Menschen entfernt und dann ne Maske tragen müssen.
(Falls ich das nicht falsch verstanden hab)


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Maske draußen ist übertrieben.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

Draussen braucht man keine Maske. Es sei denn man bewegt sich in einer überfüllten Fußgängerzone.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Maske draußen ist leicht zu kontrollieren.  1,5m sind ja je nach Standpunkt unterschiedlich lang.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> 1,5m sind ja je nach Standpunkt unterschiedlich lang.


Nein. 1,5m sind 1,5m.

Es sei denn man bewegt sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Und wenn man 2,5 m einhält, hat man auch bei Bewegung genügend Toleranz.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Ich würde sagen, 1,5m entsprechen manchmal sowohl der Länge eines Unterarms als auch der Länge eines VW Bus.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Welcher VW-Bus ist 1,5m lang? Selbst in der Breite sind es mehr als 2m. 
Und was hast du für Unterarme??


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Malle mit Maske | tagesschau.de


> Nur am Strand, am Pool, beim Essen und Trinken, in der Natur außerhalb von Ortschaften sowie beim Sport darf man Gesicht zeigen.



Und genau das ist übertrieben, wenn das auch in Deutschland kommen sollte protestiere ich auch. Aber die momentane Regelung in Deutschland ist ja in Ordnung.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (16. Juli 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Schön. Dann wäre die Frage auch geklärt. Und die Corona-Maßnahmen Gegner haben wieder ein "Argument"...



Fehlt nur die ursprüngliche Quelle, die würde ich ganz gerne sehen.
Danke für deine Verlinkung, aber außer der Standard berichtet momentan keiner darüber und die geben auch keine Quelle an.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und genau das ist übertrieben, wenn das auch in Deutschland kommen sollte protestiere ich auch. Aber die momentane Regelung in Deutschland ist ja in Ordnung.



Man soll also beim Spaziergang durch die Stadt eine Maske tragen? Halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Kannst du mal wieder nicht lesen?
Quelle ist doch verlinkt.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was hast du für Unterarme??


Da ist ein Schimpanse nichts gegen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Corona-Langzeitfolgen: Genesen heisst nicht geheilt  | tagesschau.de

Es ist jetzt auch eine medizinische Erklärung für die ganzen Verschwörungsspinner, die es seit Anfang des Jahres gibt, gefunden worden:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/kontraste/coronavirus-langzeitfolgen-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> "Solche Patienten können verwirrt sein, haben Fehlwahrnehmungen und Halluzinationen." Es sind Schäden, die auch längerfristig andauern könnten, vermutet der Neurologe.


Jetzt kann man die zumindest in der Psychiatrie behandeln.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal wieder nicht lesen?
> Quelle ist doch verlinkt.


Lies selber noch mal genau. Er hat nach der ursprünglichen Quelle gefragt. Also: Woher hat "Der Standard" die Info?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Du kannst ja dort einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welcher VW-Bus ist 1,5m lang? Selbst in der Breite sind es mehr als 2m.
> Und was hast du für Unterarme??



Ich beschrieb die reale Umsetzung der Abstandsregel in der Stadt oder am Bahnhof.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja dort einfach mal nachfragen.


Mich interessiert nicht was die schreiben. Darum frage ich da auch nicht nach. Aber mich interessiert, dass Du Leute im Forum ankackst, ohne selbst richtig zu lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

Falls es wer nicht mitbekommen hat (ich habe es auch erst, als das Ding eben auf meinen Schreibtisch flatterte): IFO und Forsa haben erste Ergebnisse aus einer Umfrage unter 30000 Leuten zu den Auswirkungen von Corona und -Maßnahmen veröffentlicht. Vollversion hier: https://www.ifo.de/DocDL/bmg-corona-bund-studie-erste-ergebnisse.pdf
Meiner Meinung nach wichtige Punkte:

- 78% der Angestellten haben unverändert weiter gearbeitet. Soviel zum "Jobkiller" und soviel auch zu verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit Arbeitern... . 17% wurden (teilweise) freigestellt, was sich mit 13% deckt, die Kurzarbeitergeld bekommen haben. Nur 4% haben ihren Job verloren und das waren, wie zu erwarten/beobachten, primär die Haushalte mit <2000 € Netto. Also diejenigen, die sich sowieso von einem Scheißjob zum nächsten hangeln und für die es jetzt keinen nächsten mehr gab.
- Die Arbeitszeit ist insgesamt (Arbeistlose ausgenommen) praktisch gleich geblieben. Während 18% weniger arbeiteten, arbeiteten 20% wegen Corona sogar mehr. Auch hier sind es die ärmeren, die Einbußen hinnehmen mussten, während bei Haushalten mit >4000 € diejenigen mit Mehrarbeit deutlich zahlreicher als diejenigen mit weniger Arbeit sind.
- Interesanterweise kam es insgesamt trotzdem zu einer Gehaltsverschlechterung, mit deutlich geringerer Abhängigkeit von der Gehaltshöhe. Vermutlich mussten also auch hochqualifizierte Abstriche bei Jobwechseln machen.

- Bei Selbstständigen sind die Auswirkungen erwartungsgemäß schwerer, aber auch hier trifft es praktisch nur die Ich-AG-Selbstausbeuter/Scheinselbstständigen. Von den Selbstständigenhaushalten mit <2000 € Netto (also viel zu wenig, damit sich die Selbstständigkeit lohnt/die nötigen Reserven und Versicherungen finanziert werden können) waren ein Drittel ganz ohne Auftrag und nur ein Viertel konnte unverändert weitermachen, bei denen >4000 € Netto (was ich als unterste Grenze für die meisten Tätigkeiten ansehe, die nicht eigentlich in Angestelltenhände gehören) hat dagegen fast die Hälfte unveränderte weitergemacht und nur 13% mussten eine unfreiwillige Pause einlegen.
- Bei denen, die eingeschränkt wurden, waren die Anti-Corona-Maßnahmen mit 57% zwar die häufigste Ursache, aber nur knapp vor betrieblichen Gründen mit 45%. Bei denen >4000 sind es sogar 55 und 50%, mit Infektionssorgen und Kinderbetreuung auf den Plätzen 3 und 4. Von den sinnvoll Selbstständigen war also knapp die Hälfte gar nicht durch die Corona-Maßnahmen beeinträchtigt, ein weiteres Viertel hätte auch ohne Maßnahmen kürzer treten müssen und im letzten Viertel stecken noch viele mit drin, die ohne Maßnahmen erst recht nicht mehr hätten aktiv werden können.
- Gut ein Viertel der Selbstständigen hat Corona-Hilfen erhalten.
Soviel also zum "Selbstständigen Killer" Corona-Maßnahmen. Ohne die wäre es wohl weitaus schlimmer für die Wirtschaft gekommen...

- Entsprechend sehen 65% der Deutschen die Maßnahmen als richtig und je 17% als zu lasch oder zu hart an. Auch wenn die Studie erneut nicht berücksichtigt, dass man die Maßnahmenmenge genau richtig, aber trotzdem jede einzelne Maßnahme falsch und somit nicht "die Maßnahmen gerade richtig" finden kann, ein unter demokratischen Gesichtspunkten sauberes Ergebnis.
- Und zwar gesamtheitlich demokratisch: Die einzigen beiden Parteien, deren Anhänger die Maßnahmen merheitlich zu hart fanden, sind FDP und AFD (24:16 und 48:20, rest jeweils "richtig"). Anhänger aller anderen Parteien, insbesondere der Groko hätten sich eigentlich konsequentes Durchgreifen gewünscht.
- Diese Balance gilt nicht für die Lockerungen. Die kamen für 34% der Leute zu früh, nur für 15% zu spät. Was interessanterweise bedeutet, dass nicht einmal alle, die die Maßnahmen zu streng fanden, sich eine frühere Lockerung gewünscht hätten. (Siehe letzten Abstatz zur Matschbirnenquote )
- Das gilt auch für jedes einzelne Bundesland, immer Tendenz zu "später = besser" (wenn auch in Sachen mit 20:25 knapp. Am vernünftigsten ist NRW mit 11:41). Welche die einzige Partei ist, in der eine Mehrheit für eine frühere Lockerung gewesen wäre, brauche ich wohl nicht zu sagen, nur dass es tatsächlich eine Mehrheit, beinahe sogar eine absolute ist, also auch viele für "richtiger Zeitpunk" gestimmt haben, wie bei den demokratischen Parteien.





DKK007 schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tengri86 schrieb:
> ...



Seine Hypothese war "Corona ist ungefährlich", belegt hat er das Gegenteil, die Nullhypothese. 




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *"Studie aus Italien: Covid-19 unmittelbare Todesursache bei 89 % der Corona-Toten"*
> _
> "Bei 89 Prozent der Toten war Covid-19 die direkte Ursache für ihr Ableben.
> In den restlichen Fällen waren Kreislaufbeschwerden (4,6 Prozent), Tumore (2,4 Prozent),
> ...



Man beachte, dass die Daten bis Mitte Mai ausgewertet wurden. Damals wurde Covid19 noch mehrheitlich als reine Lungenkrankheit betrachtet. Kann also gut sein, dass von den 4,6% "Kreislauf" noch ein paar zu den 89% hinzu kommen, weil Corona das Herz angegriffen oder Blutgerinsel verursacht hat. Die getrennte Aufführung von "Atembeschwerden" bei Corona-Erkrankten als nicht-Corona-bezogene Todesursache finde ich auch merkwürdig. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Welcher VW-Bus ist 1,5m lang? Selbst in der Breite sind es mehr als 2m.
> Und was hast du für Unterarme??



Es geht nicht um seine Unterarme, sondern um Leute, die vorschriftsmäßig zwei Armlängen abstand einhalten sollten, einem aber so nahe kommen, dass man eher von zwei Genitallängen sprechen könnte...

Der von mir persönlich bevorzugte Maßstab für 1,5 m: Eine Armlänge plus ein Beutel mit langen Henkeln. 1-2 Glasflaschen und etwas schwung helfen dabei, diesen Maßstab auf Kopfhöhe horizontal ausrichten, um den optischen Abgleich mit dem tatsächlich gehaltenen Abstand zu erleichtern.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - 78% der Angestellten haben unverändert weiter gearbeitet. Soviel zum "Jobkiller" und soviel auch zu verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit Arbeitern... . 17% wurden (teilweise) freigestellt, was sich mit 13% deckt, die Kurzarbeitergeld bekommen haben. Nur 4% haben ihren Job verloren und das waren, wie zu erwarten/beobachten, primär die Haushalte mit <2000 € Netto. Also diejenigen, die sich sowieso von einem Scheißjob zum nächsten hangeln und für die es jetzt keinen nächsten mehr gab.
> - Die Arbeitszeit ist insgesamt (Arbeistlose ausgenommen) praktisch gleich geblieben. Während 18% weniger arbeiteten, arbeiteten 20% wegen Corona sogar mehr. Auch hier sind es die ärmeren, die Einbußen hinnehmen mussten, während bei Haushalten mit >4000 € diejenigen mit Mehrarbeit deutlich zahlreicher als diejenigen mit weniger Arbeit sind.



Was ist mit HomeOffice?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, 1,5m entsprechen manchmal sowohl der Länge eines Unterarms als auch der Länge eines VW Bus.



Ich glaube du hast eine massiv gestörte Wahrnehmung.
Befasse dich mal lieber mit Mathematik satt mit vorwärts.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt auch eine medizinische Erklärung für die ganzen Verschwörungsspinner, die es seit Anfang des Jahres gibt, gefunden worden:



Also hast du Corona schon durchgemacht?
Sterblichkeit 5%? Wo bleiben deine Quellen dafür?


 Was bringen dir denn solche Provokationen eigentlich?
Wo sind Verschwörungsspinner in diesem Topic?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - 78% der Angestellten haben unverändert weiter gearbeitet. Soviel zum "Jobkiller" und soviel auch zu verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit Arbeitern...



Also ich weiß ja nicht wie du die Zahlen bewertest und gegen die Übersterblichkeit stellst, aber die Sterblichkeit in Deutschland war Zwischen Januar und Mai geringer als in den 4 Jahren zuvor, das bedeutet 8% der Menschen, die im Monat unter 2000 Euro Netto verdienen, haben ihren Job wegen Maßnahmen verloren, die zum großen Teil völlig übertrieben waren und wie sieht denn das Einkommen aus, wenn man freigestellt wird?

Ein Bekannter arbeitet im Fitnessstudio und er bekam statt 1900 Netto nur noch 800 Euro netto, womit er in arge Bedrängnis kam, zwei weitere Kräfte wurden gekündigt.

100 Corona Tote pro 1 Million Einwohner, welche, wenn es eine Grippe dieses Jahr gegeben hätte, davon dahingerafft worden wären, denn wie wir nun wissen, ist die Sterblichkeit in Deutschland nicht viel höher als bei einer Grippe, was nicht bedeutet, dass die Mortalitätsrate in anderen Ländern höher oder noch viel niedriger sein könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur 4% haben ihren Job verloren und das waren, wie zu erwarten/beobachten, primär die Haushalte mit <2000 € Netto. Also diejenigen, die sich sowieso von einem Scheißjob zum nächsten hangeln und für die es jetzt keinen nächsten mehr gab.



Eben, die Geringverdiener mit <2000 Euro netto haben natürlich viel weniger ein Problem damit ihren Job zu verlieren, als jemand der meinetwegen >3000 Euro netto verdient.Krasse Logik.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Bei Selbstständigen sind die Auswirkungen erwartungsgemäß schwerer, aber auch hier trifft es praktisch nur die Ich-AG-Selbstausbeuter/Scheinselbstständigen.



Klar, natürlich, es trifft immer nur die, die sonst eh keiner mehr gebraucht hätte.
Jene die sich gleich am Galgen hätten aufhängen können, während die Corona-Krise nur Menschen trifft die noch jahrelang hätten leben können und im besten Zustand waren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von den Selbstständigenhaushalten mit <2000 € Netto (also viel zu wenig, damit sich die Selbstständigkeit lohnt/die nötigen Reserven und Versicherungen finanziert werden können) waren ein Drittel ganz ohne Auftrag und nur ein Viertel konnte unverändert weitermachen, bei denen >4000 € Netto (was ich als unterste Grenze für die meisten Tätigkeiten ansehe, die nicht eigentlich in Angestelltenhände gehören) hat dagegen fast die Hälfte unveränderte weitergemacht und nur 13% mussten eine unfreiwillige Pause einlegen.



Bist du selber eigentlich AfD Wähler? Neoliberaler gehts ja kaum noch.
Aber was will man denn auch anderes erwarten.
Menschen die komplett auf der Coronawelle schwimmen, reden sich alles schön, oder du sitzt auf Geldreserven und lachst dir über die Geringverdiener den Arsch ab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seine Hypothese war "Corona ist ungefährlich", belegt hat er das Gegenteil, die Nullhypothese.



Es ist auch relativ ungefährlich. Es ist auch ungefährlich Rad zu fahren, Bus oder Auto zu fahren.
Es ist auch ungefährlich an Masern, Mumbs oder Röteln zu erkranken, aber eben nur in der Regel.

Bill ist ein Hühnerauge!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=STL0-BO1Uk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (16. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Was bringen dir denn solche Provokationen eigentlich?
> Wo sind Verschwörungsspinner in diesem Topic?



Alle die das offizielle Narrativ in Frage stellen. Und da wundert man sich, wenn man nicht mal normal in den Dialog miteinander treten kann, weil jede Seite behauptet die Wahrheit für sich gepachtet zu haben. Der springende Punkt ist aber, dass unser lieber ÖRR nur eine Seite der Medaille beleuchtet und Menschen die eine andere Meinung vertreten, darunter viele namenhafte Ärzte und Wissenschaftler, methodisch ignoriert und diskreditiert werden. Wenn Leute dann anfangen auf die Barrikaden zu gehen, ist das ganz normal. Ich rede auch nicht gerne gegen eine Wand. Dieser ganze Zirkus wurde schon viel zu weit getrieben. Man muss sich einmal nur diese zwei Dokumente durchlesen: 

Scenarios for the Future ofTechnology and International Development.pdf (PDFy mirror) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

https://ec.europa.eu/health/sites/health/files/vaccination/docs/2019-2022_roadmap_en.pdf

Den Inhalt lasse ich mal unkommentiert. Meine Empfehlung an den Hofhund


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (16. Juli 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Den Inhalt lasse ich mal unkommentiert. Meine Empfehlung an den Hofhund



Aber was würdest du aus dem Papier der Rockefeller Foundation als deren These ableiten?
Das ist vielmehr eine Analyse mit mehreren möglichen Ausgängen, an deren Ende 4 mögliche Szenarien/Narrative nach einer solchen Krise wie der aktuellen stehen.

a) LockStep
b)Clever Togehter
c)Hack Attack
d) Smart Scramble

Die Rockefeller Foundation bevorzugt eine Mischung aus autoritärerem Regierungsstil "tighter top down government" und " highly coordinated...emerging successfull strategies" also einer weniger autoritären vernetzten Welt mit Einfluss unterer Hierarchien, wie einer Demokratie, natürlich unter der Prämisse von "soft power" um deren Einfluss weiter auszubreiten und Märkte zu vergrößern.

Dass die EU Immunitätsausweise durch die Hintertür kommen und die EU das plant, wird hier größenteils bestritten.
Das ist aber offenkundig, auch Spahn will sie.
Die Wirkung einer solchen Karte für die Bevölkerung wäre dann dem "tighter top down government" zuzuordnen.
Das ganze ist halt ein Spagat, nur sollte man nicht zu sehr stretchen, ansonsten reißen dann und wann die Sehnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist mit HomeOffice?



Wie die Arbeit stattgefunden hat, wurde nicht gefragt. Nur ob der Job weiterlief und welche finanziellen Auswirkungen das hat. Hat letztlich ja auch nichts mit den politischen Maßnahmen zu tun, wenn einige Arbeitgeber erst eine Pandemie brauchen, um ein paar basale Möglichkeiten zu erkennen.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast eine massiv gestörte Wahrnehmung.
> Befasse dich mal lieber mit Mathematik satt mit vorwärts.



Meine Betreuer sagen, Mathematik ist nichts für mich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Meine Betreuer sagen, Mathematik ist nichts für mich.



Vielleicht solltest du deine Betreuer wegschicken und mal selbst entscheiden, was gut oder schlecht für dich ist.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich beschrieb die reale Umsetzung der Abstandsregel in der Stadt oder am Bahnhof.


Meinst du so Pi*Daumen?


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2020)

Neuer Rekord 

Neuer Hoechststand: Mehr als 77.000 Corona-Neuinfektionen in den USA


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Also hast du Corona schon durchgemacht?
> Sterblichkeit 5%? Wo bleiben deine Quellen dafür?



Aktuell 4,5% also rund 5% Sterblichkeit in Deutschland. Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anteil Verstorbene: 4,5% 
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-16-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Das Risiko, dass es einen selbst, oder einen aus der Verwandschaft oder dem Freundeskreis erwischt ist immer möglich. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Was bringen dir denn solche Provokationen eigentlich?
> Wo sind Verschwörungsspinner in diesem Topic?



Du bist z.B. einer  mit deinem Gates-Müll.
Deshalb sage ich die Verschwörungsspinner sollten dringend in Behandlung. Und wenn Gefährdung ausgeht, dann natürlich in der geschlossenen Abteilung. 

Und Provozieren tust du mit deiner Corona-Verharmlosung. 
Das kannst du in deiner Facebook-Filterblase machen, aber nicht hier.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Neuer Rekord
> 
> Neuer Hoechststand: Mehr als 77.000 Corona-Neuinfektionen in den USA



Da werden die wirklich noch die 100.000 Neuinfektioen am Tag erreichen. 
Und  Trump hat den ernst der Lage immer noch nicht erkannt. Echt traurig. 
Gut das der im November endlich abgewählt werden kann. 

Aber bist dahin sind dann vielleicht schon Millionen Menschen gestorben. Alleine jetzt sind es schon fast 140.000 Tote. Wenn man die  2,35 Mio aktuell Infizierten noch nimmt, kommt man da mit 5% Sterblichkeit noch mal auf 110-120k Tote. Also werden wir im August die 250k Toten in den USA überschreiten.

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das mindestens 20% der Überlebenden noch schwere Folgeschäden haben werden, sind es dann zig Millionen Leute. Davon haben viele wohl keine Krankenversicherungen, die bei denen Rehamaßnahmen oder bei Nacherkrankungen zahlt.
Corona-Langzeitfolgen: Genesen heisst nicht geheilt  | tagesschau.de




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie die Arbeit stattgefunden hat, wurde nicht gefragt. Nur ob der Job weiterlief und welche finanziellen Auswirkungen das hat. Hat letztlich ja auch nichts mit den politischen Maßnahmen zu tun, wenn einige Arbeitgeber ist eine Pandemie brauchen, um ein paar basale Möglichkeiten zu erkennen.



Wobei ja gerade im Dienstleistungsbetrieb oder in der Produktion kein HomeOffice möglich ist, sondern dann nur Kurzarbeit bleibt. 
Also Jobs, die bisher schon unter dem Schnitt bezahlt werden. 

Und auch bei den Selbständigen, die können im eigenen Büro zu Hause auch weiterarbeiten. Ist das dann auch "Home Office" oder eher "Office at Home"?


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> URL]
> 
> Da werden die wirklich noch die 100.000 Neuinfektioen am Tag erreichen.
> Und  Trump hat den ernst der Lage immer noch nicht erkannt. Echt traurig.




Der Donald und Tochter  ivanka sind mit "Werbung "  für Bohnen & Co. beschäftigt  

trump bohnen - Google-Suche


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Juli 2020)

Für beinahe jeden Touristen ist Abstand ein Fremdwort, zumindest hier bei uns. Leider ist die Stadt voll von Touristen! Ist aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert, leben ja viele hier auch davon das Touristen kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Für beinahe jeden Touristen ist Abstand ein Fremdwort, zumindest hier bei uns. Leider ist die Stadt voll von Touristen! Ist aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert, leben ja viele hier auch davon das Touristen kommen.



Bloß kann die Lösung nicht sein, dann ein paar Wochen später an den durch Touristen eingeschleppten Infektionen zu sterben.


----------



## Xzellenz (17. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber was würdest du aus dem Papier der Rockefeller Foundation als deren These ableiten?
> Das ist vielmehr eine Analyse mit mehreren möglichen Ausgängen, an deren Ende 4 mögliche Szenarien/Narrative nach einer solchen Krise wie der aktuellen stehen.
> 
> a) LockStep
> ...


Wie ich das Ganze einordnen würde? Wonach hört sich das denn für dich an? Eine manufakturierte Krise und schon läuft alles nach Plan. Die Familie Rockefeller steht schon seit Jahrzehnten im Verdacht im Geheimen Weltherrschaftspläne zu verfolgen. Zusammen mit anderen Familiendynastien. Es gibt genug Zitate dazu von einigen Rockefeller-Familienmitgliedern seit dem Begründer der Dynastie. Findest du es nicht seltsam, dass die Rockefeller auch bei ID2020 groß mitmischen? So wie Gates und Co? Alles nur Zufälle . Wer das glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Es ist so simpel. Viele wollen das aber nicht wahrhaben weil sonst ihr Weltbild auseinanderbricht. Man kann sehr leicht recherchieren wer in den letzten Jahrzehnten an großen weltweiten Ereignissen beteiligt war und sich an ihnen bereichert hat, wie bspw. den Weltkriegen, der Großen Depression oder der Immobilienkrise von 2008. Alles was nicht sein darf sind Verschwörungstheorien. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Du bist z.B. einer  mit deinem Gates-Müll.
> Deshalb sage ich die Verschwörungsspinner sollten dringend in Behandlung. Und wenn Gefährdung ausgeht, dann natürlich in der geschlossenen Abteilung.


Wie setzt du denn die Aussagen von Gates in Relation? Ich meine, dass was er sagt, hat schon einen bedrohlichen Charakter. Er sagt, dass keinem Menschen die Wahl gelassen wird, ob er sich impfen lässt. Wie war das doch gleich "My Body My Choice"? Da ist ja anscheinend nicht mehr viel von übrig geblieben. Und es spielt keine Rolle, ob das Statement mit sexueller Selbstbestimmung zu tun hat oder ob man sich weigert eine Zwangsimpfung zu nehmen. Ich bin ein freier Mensch und ich ALLEINE bestimme, was ich mit meinem Körper mache. Egal ob die Welt untergeht oder nicht. NIEMAND hat das Recht darüber zu bestimmen und schon gar nicht so ein selbstverliebter und narzisstischer Milliardär der in Afrika und Asien Kinder tot impft.

Darüber hinaus finde ich deine Einstellung sehr bedenklich, Leute die nicht deine Meinung teilen geistige Unzurechnungsfähigkeit zu unterstellen oder sie gar in die Klapse einzuweisen. Das ist eine menschenverachtende Denkweise. Anscheinend sehnst du dich nach der harten Hand des Staats?! Solche Leute wie du sind die Ersten die bei der Machtergreifung von Hitler Mitläufer gewesen wären. Ich habe keine Sympathie für so eine Stiefellecker-Mentalität. DU bist eine Gefahr für die Demokratie und keine Stimme der Vernunft oder gar ein Verteidiger der Wahrheit! Du denkst wahrscheinlich auch, dass du die moralische Instanz par excellence bist, wa? Du stützt deine ganze Argumentation auf widerlegten Behauptungen (Lügen) und gefälschten Statistiken. Wow.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Ich stütze mich auf die Daten von  RKI und JHU.
Also vertrauenswürdige Quellen. 

Im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen bescheuerten Verschwörungstheorien auf Facebook/Youtube, die von Reichsbürgern, Rechtsextremisten und Antisemiten verbreitet oder geteilt werden.

Die Aufgabe der Sicherheitsbehörden ist es gegen genau solche Leute vorzugehen, die die Demokratie beschädigen wollen. Wenn wegen Schuldunfähigkeit die Verurteilung wegfällt, bleiben Maßnahmen der Besserung und Sicherung, also die Sicherheitsverwahrung bzw. Einweisung in die geschlossene Abteilung, wenn weiterhin Gefahr vom Täter ausgeht.



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 20 - Schuldunfähigkeit wegen seelischer Störungen*
> Ohne Schuld handelt, wer bei Begehung der Tat wegen einer krankhaften seelischen Störung, wegen einer tiefgreifenden Bewußtseinsstörung oder wegen Schwachsinns oder einer schweren anderen seelischen Abartigkeit unfähig ist, das Unrecht der Tat einzusehen oder nach dieser Einsicht zu handeln.



Das ist bei den hier aufgelisteten Symptomen offensichtlich gegeben:


> "Solche Patienten können verwirrt sein, haben Fehlwahrnehmungen und Halluzinationen." Es sind Schäden, die auch längerfristig andauern könnten, vermutet der Neurologe.



Dann folgt:


			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 63 - Unterbringung in einem psychiatrischen Krankenhaus*
> Hat jemand eine rechtswidrige Tat im Zustand der Schuldunfähigkeit (§ 20) oder der verminderten Schuldfähigkeit (§ 21) begangen, so ordnet das Gericht die Unterbringung in einem psychiatrischen Krankenhaus an, wenn die Gesamtwürdigung des Täters und seiner Tat ergibt, dass von ihm infolge seines Zustandes erhebliche rechtswidrige Taten, durch welche die Opfer seelisch oder körperlich erheblich geschädigt oder erheblich gefährdet werden oder schwerer wirtschaftlicher Schaden angerichtet wird, zu erwarten sind und er deshalb für die Allgemeinheit gefährlich ist. Handelt es sich bei der begangenen rechtswidrigen Tat nicht um eine im Sinne von Satz 1 erhebliche Tat, so trifft das Gericht eine solche Anordnung nur, wenn besondere Umstände die Erwartung rechtfertigen, dass der Täter infolge seines Zustandes derartige erhebliche rechtswidrige Taten begehen wird.



https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/20.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/63.html

Volksverhetzung, Morddrohungen etc. sind solche Straftaten, die entsprechend erheblich sind.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2020)

Betreibst Du hier eine Onlinesprechstunde und stellst Ferndiagnosen? Nach Deinen bisherigen Fehltritten im Bereich Daten- und Textverstaendnis scheinst Du mir dafuer nicht wirklich qualifiziert zu sein.

Der Aerger mit Dir ist, dass Du kein Mass kennst und Dich darum gruselig gerne mindestens in die Naehe von solchen Leuten begibst, gegen die Du zu Felde ziehen moechtest. Ist er ein Idiot? Nicht auszuschliessen. Du kannst ihn ignorieren (bequem) oder es mit Argumenten versuchen (anstrengend und vermutlich sinnlos) - aber wenn Du ernsthaft mit dem Konzept sympathisierst, ihn und alle anderen Dir nicht genehmen Deppen gleich dazu wegsperren zu lassen, dann bist Du Teil des Problems und wuerde ich so weit gehen, Dir selbst Bestrebungen gegen die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung zu unterstellen.

Vielleicht wuerde dem Thread eine Pause mal ganz gut tun.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Die Gefährdung der freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung geht eindeutig von Leuten aus, die Morddrohungen  schreiben, Munition unterschlagen und Volksverhetzung betreiben.

Wo liegt bitte eine Bestrebung gegen die FDGL vor, wenn man sich dafür einsetzt, dass die Sicherheitsbehörden gegen Straftäter und Gefährder vorgehen? 
Das ist doch eine infame Unterstellung. 

Zumal die gleichen Forderungen doch auch immer wieder von Innenpolitikern aus der Union und der AfD kommen. Und auch Bundesinnenminister Seehofer hat das schon klare Aussagen gemacht. 

Genau das Vorgehen gegen Straftäter und Gefährder ist die Aufgabe des Staates und der Sicherheitsbehörden, welche das Gewaltmonopol innehaben. 
Denn gerade wenn rechtsextreme Bürgerwehren rumziehen und sich Reichsbürger/Prepper auf den Staatstreich an Tag X vorbereiten, ist das ein Verstoß gegen das Gewaltmonopol und ein Angriff auf die Demokratie sowie den Bestand des Staates.

Die Verschwörungstheroretiker und Reichsbürger sind eben nicht die harmlosen Spinner, für die sie lange gehalten wurden, sondern eine Gefahr. Das hat mittlerweile sogar der Verfassungsschutz bemerkt.


Und in Zeiten von Corona besteht die Gefahr durch Gefährder nicht nur in Anschlägen mit Waffen, sondern auch durch biologische Gefahrstoffe, wie dem Corona-Virus. 
Jeder der absichtlich die Schutzmaßnahmen missachtet, und zu Corona-Partys oder anderen Massenansammlungen geht ohne Abstand+Maske ist also im Wortsinne als Gefährder einzustufen. 
Denn die Gesundheitsgefahr für die Allgemeinheit ist eindeutig gegeben. 
Dazu steht die Strafbarkeit wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung oder Totschlag/Mord im Raum, wenn es zu einer vorsätzlichen Infektion kommt. Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht  | LTO.de


Zumal du bedenken muss, dass die Entscheidung über Einschränkung des Rechtes auf Freiheit in Art 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 GG immer einer richterlichen Entscheidung bedarf. Das solltest du als Jurist wissen.
Es ist also egal, was jemand hier im Forum, in der Politik, als Beamter oder der Staatsanwalt dazu fordert. Am Ende entscheidet der Richter.
Das nennt sich Rechtstaat.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Juli 2020)

Heute gelesen, so etwas ist doch einfach nur dumm und dann eine Frau Anklagen die ihre Bevölkerung schützen will und bei der die gesamte Familie positiv getestet wurde. 

Solche Gouverneur sollte man bei schweren Fällen wegen Körperverletzung Anklagen und die dazugehörigen und befolgenden Bürgermeister gleichermaßen. 

Corona-Krise in den USA: In Georgia tobt ein "Maskenkrieg" | tagesschau.de

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Solche Gouverneur sollte man bei schweren Fällen wegen Körperverletzung Anklagen und die dazugehörigen und befolgenden Bürgermeister gleichermaßen.



Erinnert mich an Flint Wasser Skandal, da wurde auch wegen Hohe Blei werte  ^^
US-Wasserskandal: Keine Verurteilung im Fall Flint


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2020)

Bei so manch einem hier im Thread stellt sich mir mal wieder die Frage, ob Axel Stoll nicht doch recht hatte mit seinem "_Die Erde ist ein Strafplanet_".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> ... - aber wenn Du ernsthaft mit dem Konzept sympathisierst, ihn und alle anderen Dir nicht genehmen Deppen gleich dazu wegsperren zu lassen, dann bist Du Teil des Problems und wuerde ich so weit gehen, Dir selbst Bestrebungen gegen die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung zu unterstellen.....


Man nennt so etwas Rechtsverdrehung. Wenn DKK offensichtliche Straftaten anderer ankreidet ist es eine Unverfrohrenheit von "Wegsperren Andersdenkender" zu faseln.


----------



## Sverre (17. Juli 2020)

Weltneuheit...

 MNS - Masken mit antimikrobieller Beschichtung, die in ersten Tests auch Covid-19 wirksam inaktiviert.

Consumer | TrioMed Medical Adhesive Tapes & Masks

Ein wenig zur Wirkweise..
Kann eine Maske Sars-CoV-2 abtoeten? | APOTHEKE ADHOC


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß kann die Lösung nicht sein, dann ein paar Wochen später an den durch Touristen eingeschleppten Infektionen zu sterben.



Mit Sicherheit kann das nicht die Lösung sein aber da ist auch jeder hier selbst ein wenig gefordert sich um seine Sicherheit zu kümmern und so gut es geht diejenigen mit zu schützen, die geschützt werden wollen. Allen denen ihre und fremde Gesundheit egal ist meide ich halt. Ich hab da keine Probleme damit.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit kann das nicht die Lösung sein aber da ist auch jeder hier selbst ein wenig gefordert sich um seine Sicherheit zu kümmern und so gut es geht diejenigen mit zu schützen, die geschützt werden wollen. Allen denen ihre und fremde Gesundheit egal ist meide ich halt. Ich hab da keine Probleme damit.



Bloß laufen die auch im Supermarkt etc. rum und verbreiten die Viren dort. Man sieht es den Leuten nicht an, wer das Virus hat und wer nicht. 

Die Maske schützt vor allem andere, sollte also insbesondere dort getragen werden, wo man Risikogruppen begegnet.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Solche Gouverneur sollte man bei schweren Fällen wegen Körperverletzung Anklagen und die dazugehörigen und befolgenden Bürgermeister gleichermaßen.
> 
> Corona-Krise in den USA: In Georgia tobt ein "Maskenkrieg" | tagesschau.de



Da Leute sterben ist auch Mord/Totschlag mit bedingtem Vorsatz drin.



Sverre schrieb:


> Weltneuheit...
> 
> MNS - Masken mit antimikrobieller Beschichtung, die in ersten Tests auch Covid-19 wirksam inaktiviert.
> 
> ...



Ist bloß die Frage, wie teuer so etwas wird. 
Das wird also nur was für die Ärzte, etc. die im engsten Kontakt zu Infizierten stehen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Juli 2020)

*Update - 17.07.2020 - 19:12*

Die Marke von 14 Millionen bestätigten Fällen wurde vor wenigen Minuten überschritten.
Vor 5 Stunden waren noch 13.920.000 gemeldet. 
Aber nachdem allein in den USA in 24 Stunden über 70.000 dazugekommen sind,
verwundert mich das nicht.

Die Grenze von 600.000 Toten wird wohl morgen überschritten.

Bestätigt: *14.008.152*
Genesen: *8.289.781*
Gestorben: *594.971*
 _(wie immer ohne Dunkelziffern / nur offizielle Zahlen)_
-------

In Österreich steigen die Zahlen weiter langsam an. 
Generell gilt die Maskenpflicht aktuell nur in Öffis, 
aber es gibt seit Tagen laufend regionale Verschärfungen, wegen steigender Fallzahlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Aufgrund der Inkubationszeit von 1-2 Wochen hängt man halt mindestens 1-2 Wochen hinterher mit den Maßnahmen. Das zeigt die Grafik auch gut.


----------



## Sverre (17. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist bloß die Frage, wie teuer so etwas wird.
> Das wird also nur was für die Ärzte, etc. die im engsten Kontakt zu Infizierten stehen.



Was? 
5er-Pack für einen Preis 6,50 Euro (9,99 Kanadischen Dollar) find ich nicht zu teuer.

Das sind Masken für alle und jederzeit in Zukunft.

Ein Vorteil, Viren werdem am Infizierten inaktiviert!
D.h. MNS Handhabungsfehler wirkt es entgegen.

Nichtinfizierte haben den Vorteil, sich keine Keime zuzuführen im Alltag (MNS auf / ab Glücksspiel)

Unsicheres Heimdekontaminieren entfällt usw.

Darüberhinaus gibt es für das Material unzählige weitere Einsatzmöglichkeiten im Alltag.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Sie werden nicht am Infizierten deaktiviert, da sich die Schutzbeschichtung auf der Außenseite befindet. Es werden also Keime abgetötet, die von außen an die Maske kommen.

Es wird der Träger davor geschützt, sich beim abnehmen der Maske zu infizieren, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Es sind Einwegmasken. Wenn du davon mehrere am Tag verbrauchst, kannst du mal ausrechnen, was das so kostet.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2020)

Du kannst Deine Maske wochenlang nicht dekontaminieren und es passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Slezer (17. Juli 2020)

Komisch das beim lockdown die Zahlen hoch gehen. Aber im Verhältnis schon wenige tote sage ich Mal als Laie


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du kannst Deine Maske wochenlang nicht dekontaminieren und es passiert gar nichts.



Das ist quatsch. Wenn du mit den Keimen auf der Maske in Kontakt kommst, können die dich infizieren. 
Dazu verdreckt die Maske auch und verschlechtert mit der Zeit die Atmung und das Abführen der Luftfeuchtigkeit. 

Die Stoffmasken sollte man also ab und zu mal waschen. 

Einwegmasken, sind wie der Name sagt einweg, werden als noch dem Absetzen entsorgt.




Slezer schrieb:


> Komisch das beim lockdown die Zahlen hoch gehen. Aber im Verhältnis schon wenige tote sage ich Mal als Laie



Weil die Zahlen 1-2 Wochen hinterher hängen, durch die Inkubationszeit. Die ist 1-2 Wochen. 

Wenn sich jemand ansteckt, und dann müssen am nächsten Tag alle zu Hause beleiben, ist der eventuell erst 1 Woche nach dem Lockdown krank.
Dabei steckt er die Familie (3 Personen) an, die dann 2-3 Wochen nach dem Lockdown krank ist. Damit hast du 2-3 Wochen nach dem Lockdown plötzlich 3 neu Erkrankte in einem Haushalt. 

Auch weiterhin bedenken, dass die Leute 1-3 Tage vor den Symptomen schon ansteckend sind.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß laufen die auch im Supermarkt etc. rum und verbreiten die Viren dort. Man sieht es den Leuten nicht an, wer das Virus hat und wer nicht.
> 
> Die Maske schützt vor allem andere, sollte also insbesondere dort getragen werden, wo man Risikogruppen begegnet.




Mir mußt du das nicht sagen, ich hab außerdem meine festen Zeiten zum Einkaufen, nach Erfahrung festgelegt! Ansonsten hab ich auch genug Plätze in Petto, in der Natur, wo kaum Touristen zu finden sind, einfach weil diese Plätze noch weitgehend unbekannt sind. Und die, die davon wissen sind froh das es so ist. Ich möchte mich,ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht den Rest meines Lebens verstecken (müssen)...


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Komisch das beim lockdown die Zahlen hoch gehen.


Wegen der 2 Wochen Verzögerung.



> Aber im Verhältnis schon wenige tote sage ich Mal als Laie


Das sind 4,3 %. Genau gesagt. Finde ich nicht wenig.

Bei 140 Millionen Infizierten wären das schon 6 Millionen Tote.


----------



## Sverre (17. Juli 2020)

@DKK007

Nach Studien auf Lancet Microbe bleibt Covid-19 bis zu 7 Tage lang auf einem MNS infektiös / verteilbar.
Dazu kommt es das wir uns so 20 mal in der Stunde ins Gesicht fassen, damit auch möglichen Virus vom eigenein MNS aufnehmen und verteilen.

Da der MNS immer in zwei Richtungen wirkt, meintetwegen "als letzten Schutz" hast du die Schicht.
Meintwegen nenn es Viruslastreduktion.

Und wie du ja auch feststellst gehen sehr viele falsch mit den Alltagsmasken um.

Auch gerade Stoffmasken, sind im grunde sehr schlechte Einwegmasken die mehrfach täglich gewechselt->Eingetütet->gewaschen/erwärmt werden sollten.

Und zu den Preisen..ach..System und so... geht sicher preiswerter / langlebiger.

Es geht doch eher Einsatzmöglichkeiten zu finden, von Filteranlagen bis Vorhang /Taschentuch.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2020)

Interessant, dass Israel grade so explodiert.
Rechnet man einfach linear hoch landet Israel auf dem selben Niveau wie die USA


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell 4,5% also rund 5% Sterblichkeit in Deutschland. Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Erleuchtete bezieht seine Sterblichkeitsbehauptungen immer auf eine Gesamtzahl der Infizierten (was der richtige Ansatz ist), nicht wie das RKI auf die Zahl der gemeldeten Fälle (was nur das einzig amtlich sichere ist), wobei er aus unerfindlichen Gründen und entgegen ihm vorgehaltener Quellen eine 2-4 mal höhere Infektionsquote annimmt, als von den meisten/allen größeren Dunkelzifferstudien gefunden wurde und dementsprechend eine 2-4 mal zu niedrige IFR errechnet. Aber er beharrt ja wider besseren Wissens auch darauf, ein willkürliches 7-10 Tage Offset auf die Fallmeldungen des RKI draufzuschlagen. 
Kann man nichts machen, außer zu irgnorieren und den Schaden zu begrenzen, falls andere ihm auf dem Leim zu gehen drohen (was ich hier aber nicht sehe).




Sverre schrieb:


> Weltneuheit...
> 
> MNS - Masken mit antimikrobieller Beschichtung, die in ersten Tests auch Covid-19 wirksam inaktiviert.
> 
> ...



"ein wenig" ist gut. "Gar nichts" wäre treffender und bei der UoT finde ich auch nichts, wobei Unis aber auch immer ewig brauchen, bis Ergebnisse in offiziellen Kanälen auftauchen.




Slezer schrieb:


> Komisch das beim lockdown die Zahlen hoch gehen. Aber im Verhältnis schon wenige tote sage ich Mal als Laie



Soweit ich weiß, dadiert das österreichische Ministerium die Fallzahlen auf den Tag der Meldung (im Gegensatz zum RKI, das Angaben für den wahrscheinlichsten Tag der Infektion macht). Dementsprechend sind die Zahlen um eine Infektions- und Erkennungsperiode, also heute rund eine Woche, zu Hochzeiten mit mangelnden Testkapazitäten aber auch durchaus zwei Wochen, verschoben. Unabhängig davon gibt es tatsächlich auch einen Lag der Infektionen: Die sind immer das Produkt aus Zahl der Infektionsquellen (= bereits bestehende Fälle) und Infektionsquote (R). Der Lockdown hat aber nur R verändert, die Zahl der Infizierten ergibt sich. So kann es sein, dass ein paar Tage nach dem Ergreifen von Maßnahmen trotzdem mehr Leute infiziert werden, als eine Woche davor, weil zwar die Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit halbiert wurde, aber ausgehend von den kurz vor dem Lockdown Angesteckten noch viermal mehr Infektionsmöglichkeiten bestehen als 1-2 Wochen früher.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man nichts machen, außer zu irgnorieren und den Schaden zu begrenzen, falls andere ihm auf dem Leim zu gehen drohen (was ich hier aber nicht sehe).



Genau das mit dem Schaden begrenzen, indem ich seine falschen Aussagen richtig stelle, mache ich ja.
Für letzteres bringt das ignorieren aber nicht viel, weil man es dann trotzdem lesen muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon gibt es tatsächlich auch einen Lag der Infektionen: Die sind immer das Produkt aus Zahl der Infektionsquellen (= bereits bestehende Fälle) und Infektionsquote (R).



Deshalb ist die Zahl der aktuellen/akuten Infektionen so wichtig. In Deutschland sind es 5000-6000, in den USA fast 2,5 Mio, welche erst für neue Infektionen sorgen und dann selbst zum Teil im Krankenhaus landen und versterben.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Erleuchtete bezieht seine Sterblichkeitsbehauptungen immer auf eine Gesamtzahl der Infizierten (was der richtige Ansatz ist), nicht wie das RKI auf die Zahl der gemeldeten Fälle (was nur das einzig amtlich sichere ist), wobei er aus unerfindlichen Gründen und entgegen ihm vorgehaltener Quellen eine 2-4 mal höhere Infektionsquote annimmt, als von den meisten/allen größeren Dunkelzifferstudien gefunden wurde und dementsprechend eine 2-4 mal zu niedrige IFR errechnet. Aber er beharrt ja wider besseren Wissens auch darauf, ein willkürliches 7-10 Tage Offset auf die Fallmeldungen des RKI draufzuschlagen.
> Kann man nichts machen, außer zu irgnorieren und den Schaden zu begrenzen, falls andere ihm auf dem Leim zu gehen drohen (was ich hier aber nicht sehe).


Letztendlich wird das Verhältnis bzw die Rate eine andere sein. Aber die Anzahl der Toten bleibt.
Bei 140 Millionen bestätigten Infizierten wären das ca 6 Millionen Tote.
Wenn es tatsächlich (mit Dunkelziffer) 500 Millionen Infizierte sind, dann bleiben es immer noch 6 Millionen Tote.

Die Hochrechnung wäre dann eine andere.

Bei 1Milliarde Infizierten (mit Dunkelziffer) wären es 12 Millionen Tote.

Rechnet man nur die Erfassten hoch auf 1 Milliarde wären  um einen Faktor 7-8 mal mehr Tote.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Aber bedenken, dass es auch bei den Toten eine Dunkelziffer geben kann. Gerade bei Alten die tatsächlich an Corona gestorben sind, wird schnell auf eine natürliche Todesursache erkannt, wenn die vorher nicht wegen Symptomen beim Arzt waren und/oder positiv getestet wurden.


----------



## Sverre (17. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "ein wenig" ist gut. "Gar nichts" wäre treffender und bei der UoT finde ich auch nichts, wobei Unis aber auch immer ewig brauchen, bis Ergebnisse in offiziellen Kanälen auftauchen.




Ich hab da auch nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Ich denke es geht in die  Richtung von Dr. Jeff Gabbay.
Kupferoxidverbindung im Gewebe.

A Novel Anti-Influenza Copper Oxide Containing Respiratory Face Mask

Alltagsmaske auf dieser Basis:
BioBlocX&#8482; Masks &#8211; ArgamanTechnologies

oder
Antivirale Beschichtung auf Textilien zerstoert SARS-CoV-2 Virus - Innovation Origins

HeiQ Viroblock Masks Shop

oder

WingGuard - die antivirale Schutzmaske mit Livinguard Technologie
&#8211; Wingguard

Antivirale Beschichtungen auf Textilien wird es wohl in Zukunft noch mehr von geben.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Man könnte auch Silber nehmen. Wäre aber wohl doch zu teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist die Zahl der aktuellen/akuten Infektionen so wichtig. In Deutschland sind es 5000-6000, in den USA fast 2,5 Mio, welche erst für neue Infektionen sorgen und dann selbst zum Teil im Krankenhaus landen und versterben.



Die Zahl der aktiven Fälle kann man international leider kaum vergleichen, weil die Definitionen für "Genesen" stark voneinander abweichen. Da aber trotz allem rund 95% die Gruppe "akut infiziert" in diese Richtung verlassen macht es einen großen Unterschied, wie man die Grenze zieht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird das Verhältnis bzw die Rate eine andere sein. Aber die Anzahl der Toten bleibt.
> Bei 140 Millionen bestätigten Infizierten wären das ca 6 Millionen Tote.
> Wenn es tatsächlich (mit Dunkelziffer) 500 Millionen Infizierte sind, dann bleiben es immer noch 6 Millionen Tote.
> 
> Die Hochrechnung wäre dann eine andere.



Und genau diese Hochrechnung ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt, wenn man mit Leuten diskutiert, die reduzierten Schutz und damit mittelfristig eine vollständige Durchseuchung der Gesellschaft propagieren. Wie vor einigen Seiten vorgerechnet - mit den deutschen und anderen mitteleuropäischen Zahlen käme man auf rund eine halbe Million zusätzliche Tote in Deutschland jährlich, wenn man Corona wie eine Grippe, nur ohne Impfung wüten lassen würde. Aber irgendwie schaffen es andere, sich Zahlen zurechtzuwürfeln, bei denen dieser Weg das tollste der Welt und wegen ein paar € dringend zu gehen ist...




DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber bedenken, dass es auch bei den Toten eine Dunkelziffer geben kann. Gerade bei Alten die tatsächlich an Corona gestorben sind, wird schnell auf eine natürliche Todesursache erkannt, wenn die vorher nicht wegen Symptomen beim Arzt waren und/oder positiv getestet wurden.



Im Moment eher unwahrscheinlich. In der Hochphase in Italien gab es dieses Problem, weil man nicht alle testen konnte, aber das ist vorbei. Corona wirkt nicht von heute auf morgen tödlich und Krankenhauseinlieferungen werden afaik mittlerweile flächendeckend getestet. Bei auch nur halbwegs einschlägigen Symptomen sowieso.




Sverre schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch nichts brauchbares gefunden.
> 
> Ich denke es geht in die  Richtung von Dr. Jeff Gabbay.
> Kupferoxidverbindung im Gewebe.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch Silber nehmen. Wäre aber wohl doch zu teuer.



Egal welches Schwermetall man nimmt: Beim aktuellen Maskenverbrauch wird das ein echtes Umweltproblem. Schon der Boom von Sportbekleidung mit Silberanteil vor ein paar Jahren hat für reichlich Gewässerverschmutzung gesorgt und Masken landen zunehmend in der Botanik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch. Wenn du mit den Keimen auf der Maske in Kontakt kommst, können die dich infizieren.


Die Maske dient nur zum Schutz anderen. Sollte es Virenlast auf der Maske geben, bist Du eh schon infiziert, egal, ob Du sie wäscht oder nicht. Schaden tut es nicht, es richt frischer, man kann besser atmen etc. Aber waschen reicht nicht, nutz ein Dampfbügeleisen


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Nein, die medizinischen Masken dienen natürlich dazu das Personal zu schützen. Und genau in der Sicherheitsstufe ist diese Maske auch unabhängig von der Beschichtung.


----------



## Elistaer (18. Juli 2020)

Zur Masken Diskussion sag Ich nur vor dem ganzen haben 50 Masken ca 90 Cent gekostet jetzt fast 6 Euro das ist doch nicht normal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sverre (18. Juli 2020)

@DKK007

Nein, die Maskenbauart ist nur zum Fremdschutz gedacht.
Durch die Nebenluft fängst du dir die Viren ein.
Erst ab einer gut geschlossen /enganliegenden Maske (FFP2 besser 3 und Brille (Tränenkanal) mit Wechselanzug) hast du Eigenschutz.

BfArM  -  Empfehlungen des BfArM - Hinweise des BfArM zur Verwendung von Mund&#8211;Nasen-Bedeckungen (z.B. selbst hergestellten Masken, &#8222;Community- oder DIY-Masken&#8220, medizinischen Gesichtsmasken sowie partikelfiltrierenden Halbmasken (FFP1, FFP2 und FFP3) im Zusammenhang mit dem Coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2 / Covid-19)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzK8CwYVs9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dekontaminieren von Alltagsmasken:
Kochen und im Ofen bei 120 Grad trocknen.

https://www.dgsv-ev.de/wp-content/u...ngnahme-DGSV-Dekontamination-FFP-Masken-3.pdf


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus-Pandemie: 1,3 Millionen AErzte und Pflegekraefte infiziert | tagesschau.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (18. Juli 2020)

Die WHO meldet über 230.000 Neuinfizierte in 24 Stunden. Neuer Rekord.
Ich fand vor einigen Wochen die 170.000 schon abartig.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Donald Trump will keine nationale Maskenpflicht

Krass was das für ein Idiot ist. In keinem anderen Land ist es so schlimm wie da und er lernt nichts dazu.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Donald Trump will keine nationale Maskenpflicht
> 
> Krass was das für ein Idiot ist. In keinem anderen Land ist es so schlimm wie da und er lernt nichts dazu.



Dafür bekäme er von mir die Stimme.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dafür bekäme er von mir die Stimme.


Ironie?

Oder findest du wirklich gut was der macht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ironie?
> 
> Oder findest du wirklich gut was der macht?


Keine Maskenpflicht finde ich extrem gut, da mich das Teil enorm stört. Ich habe bedingt durch Staub und Pollenflug im Sommer eh schon genug Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Keine Maskenpflicht finde ich extrem gut, da mich das Teil enorm stört. Ich habe bedingt durch Staub und Pollenflug im Sommer eh schon genug Probleme.


Es ist von den USA die Rede. Guck mal was da abgeht!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist von den USA die Rede. Guck mal was da abgeht!



Nur werden da Masken nichts groß ändern, da die Teilchengröße eben zu unterschiedlich ist.
Da wird nur nasse Aussprache verhindert.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur werden da Masken nichts groß ändern, da die Teilchengröße eben zu unterschiedlich ist.
> Da wird nur nasse Aussprache verhindert.


Schon mal etwas von Tröpfcheninfektion gehört?


----------



## Slezer (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber bedenken, dass es auch bei den Toten eine Dunkelziffer geben kann. Gerade bei Alten die tatsächlich an Corona gestorben sind, wird schnell auf eine natürliche Todesursache erkannt, wenn die vorher nicht wegen Symptomen beim Arzt waren und/oder positiv getestet wurden.


Aber kann auch genau anders sein. Alte sterben mit Corona und werden als Corona tote gezählt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Aber kann auch genau anders sein. Alte sterben mit Corona und werden als Corona tote gezählt.



Weil sie ohne corona nicht gestorben wären.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Keine Maskenpflicht finde ich extrem gut, da mich das Teil enorm stört. Ich habe bedingt durch Staub und Pollenflug im Sommer eh schon genug Probleme.


Sind deine Posts eigentlich eine Anklage gegen das deutsche Bildungssystem oder willst du deinem Usernamen alle Ehre machen?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil sie ohne corona nicht gestorben wären.


Irgendwann wären sie an ihren Vorerkrankungen gestorben. Nur wann weiß keiner.

Deswegen finde ich die Aussage es sind welche "mit" Corona gestorben auch schwachsinnig.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann wären sie an ihren Vorerkrankungen gestorben. Nur wann weiß keiner.
> 
> Deswegen finde ich die Aussage es sind welche "mit" Corona gestorben auch schwachsinnig.



Irgendwann stirbt jeder. 
Aber jedes Leben ist gleich wichtig, egal ob man 80 oder 8 ist.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwann stirbt jeder.
> Aber jedes Leben ist gleich wichtig, egal ob man 80 oder 8 ist.


Ja. Nur checken das Einige nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Nur checken das Einige nicht.



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 
Die alten sollen sich halt opfern, damit die jungen am Ballermann die Sau rauslassen können.
Meine Eltern sind um die 80 und die freuen sich über jedes weitere Jahr, das sie haben. Krank sind sie übrigens nicht. Ihnen geht es ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Hier mal Putins Sichtweise auf Corona und das Vorgehen in den USA: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEhG7Ax85VY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider nur sehr kurz.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Donald Trump will keine nationale Maskenpflicht
> 
> Krass was das für ein Idiot ist. In keinem anderen Land ist es so schlimm wie da und er lernt nichts dazu.



Es wurden schon Kühllaster bestellt  

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich die Aussage es sind welche "mit" Corona gestorben auch schwachsinnig.



Wenn du wüsstest wie viele Menschen die an Krebs leiden am Ende mit verschiedenen Virusinfektionen versterben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus-Pandemie: 1,3 Millionen AErzte und Pflegekraefte infiziert | tagesschau.de



Soviel dazu die Masken würden etwas bringen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Soviel dazu die Masken würden etwas bringen.



Du begreifst gar nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Soviel dazu die Masken würden etwas bringen.



Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Die Sterben, weil es eben zu wenige Masken gibt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (18. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du begreifst gar nichts.



The use of masks and respirators to prevent transmission of influenza: a systematic review of the scientific evidence

Coronavirus: Was Masken laut Studien wirklich bringen



> Was also sagt die Forschungsliteratur zu den Wirkungen von Masken? Die folgenden Aussagen beruhen auf der Durchsicht von etwa zwanzig wissenschaftlichen Analysen vor allem aus den letzten zehn Jahren, darunter fünf Überblicksarbeiten über eine Serie von Einzelstudien (Metaanalysen). 2010 kam eine Forschergruppe aus Hongkong, China und den USA in ihrer Übersicht über ein Dutzend Einzelstudien zu einem durchwachsenen Verdikt. Diverse der Studien (bezüglich Gesundheitspersonal ebenso wie im breiten Publikum) orteten wenig bis keine positive Gesamtwirkung, während gewisse Studien eine positive Wirkung der Masken in Kombination mit Handhygiene bejahten. Das Fazit: Es gebe Hinweise, dass Masken in kontrollierter Umgebung Ansteckungen reduzieren sollten, aber bezüglich der Wirksamkeit der Masken in der Praxis «gibt es wenig Belege»2011 kamen Forscher aus England und Schweden in ihrer Analyse von siebzehn Einzelstudien auf einen ähnlichen ​Befund. Etwa die Hälfte der Studien ortete keinen statistisch signifikanten Effekt der Masken, beim Rest zeigten sich gewisse positive Wirkungen. Laut dem Fazit der Autoren gab es per saldo keine schlüssigen Beweise, aber eine positive Wirkung von Masken sei am ehesten in denjenigen Fällen sichtbar, in denen Betroffene die Maske schon rasch nach Ansteckungsfällen in der Umgebung sowie diszipliniert getragen hätten und dies mit Handhygiene kombinierten.​



COVID-19-Patienten husten Viren durch chirurgische Masken und...



> Seoul &#8722; Weder Baumwollmasken noch chirurgische Masken sind eine sichere Barriere für SARS-CoV-2, wenn ein Patient mit COVID-19 hustet. Dies zeigen aktuelle Experimente in den _Annals of Internal Medicine_ (2020;




In den USA spielt sich gerade interessantes ab.
Die Fallzahlen steigen seit Monaten wieder an, allerdings bewegen sich die Sterbezahlen einfach nicht nach oben, so wie es die Fallzahlen tun.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Studie bestaetigt Schutzwirkung von Masken | tagesschau.de

Masken gegen Corona: "Haetten Todesfaelle verhindern koennen" | tagesschau.de

Corona-Schutz: Professor koennte per Studie Masken-Wende herbeifuehren: &#8222;Wer das behauptet ...&#8220; | Welt


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

Die Maskenpflicht in Jena könnte auch dazu geführt haben, dass die Leute weniger draußen waren und daher weniger Infektionsmöglichkeiten bestanden haben.
Es ist jedoch völlig klar, dass die Viren da nicht zurückgehalten werden können, weil die viel kleiner als die Öffnungen im Gewebe sind.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (18. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist jedoch völlig klar, dass die Viren da nicht zurückgehalten werden können, weil die viel kleiner als die Öffnungen im Gewebe sind.



Die Viren benötigen ja einen Träger, in dem Fall Tröpfchen.
Ob Masken helfen, ist jedenfalls sehr umstritten. Vor der Coronakrise war eigentlich klar, dass es keinen signifikanten Schutz durch Masken gibt. Aber Masken sind natürlich der Renner.

Joko Winderscheidt verkauft Masken für 4,99€, das lohnt sich.

Wenn Menschen eine Maske tragen, kümmern sie sich gleichzeitig weniger um Handhygiene, halten Abstände seltener ein und so weiter.
In perfekten Umgebungen, wo Menschen immer wieder ihre Maske austauschen, bringt das vermutlich schon etwas, in Jena meinten Sie 28%, wobei dort gleichzeitig eine deutlich restriktivere Schiene gefahren wurde und die Menschen deutlich früher informiert wurden, wie sie sich verhalten haben.

Maskenpflicht wurde in Deutschland ende April eingeführt, ich sehe in den Kurven keinen positiven Ausschlag, der auf die Masken zurückzuführen wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht in Jena könnte auch dazu geführt haben, dass die Leute weniger draußen waren und daher weniger Infektionsmöglichkeiten bestanden haben.



Die Maskenpflicht galt auch da nur im ÖPNV und in den Geschäften, also nicht draußen. 
Und Einkaufen geht man doch eh nur, wenn man was braucht. Da hat sich also nicht viel geändert.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht wurde in Deutschland ende April eingeführt, ich sehe in den Kurven keinen positiven Ausschlag, der auf die Masken zurückzuführen wäre.



Weil gleichzeitig die Kontaktbeschränkungen aufgehoben wurden. Man hätte die Kontaktbeschränkungen noch 2-3 Wochen länger neben der Maskenpflicht halten müssen, dann hätten wir jetzt Ruhe.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht galt auch da nur im ÖPNV und in den Geschäften, also nicht draußen.
> Und Einkaufen geht man doch eh nur, wenn man was braucht. Da hat sich also nicht viel geändert.
> 
> Weil gleichzeitig die Kontaktbeschränkungen aufgehoben wurden. Man hätte die Kontaktbeschränkungen noch 2-3 Wochen länger neben der Maskenpflicht halten müssen, dann hätten wir jetzt Ruhe.


Manche Leute gehen auch zum Spaß shoppen, das ist nun nicht mehr der Fall.

Man hätte die Kontaktbeschränkung länger halten können, es wären dann die Fälle einfach später aufgetreten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Wenn keine Leute mehr angesteckt werden, ist keiner da, der für spätere Fälle sorgt. 

Ansonsten kommt eine Lockdown nach dem anderen:
Erneuter Lockdown: Corona-Rolle rueckwaerts in Kalifornien | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Donald Trump will keine nationale Maskenpflicht
> 
> Krass was das für ein Idiot ist. In keinem anderen Land ist es so schlimm wie da und er lernt nichts dazu.



In dem Moment, wo er bundesweite Vorschriften macht, ist er verantwortlich. Im Moment kann er sämtliche Fehler auf die Gouverneure abschieben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

VGH bestätigt Quarantänepflicht fuer Türkei-Reisende | LTO.de


----------



## Lotto (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> VGH bestätigt Quarantänepflicht fuer Türkei-Reisende | LTO.de



Absolut verständlich.
Sollte für jeden Urlauber gelten, der ins Ausland fährt (Lohnfortzahlung während der zwei Wochen natürlich aussetzen, ist ja die freie Entscheidung der Einzelnen gewesen).


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn keine Leute mehr angesteckt werden, ist keiner da, der für spätere Fälle sorgt.



Denkst du dir bei der Grippe bestimmt auch.
Und doch kommt sie jedes Jahr wieder, wie funktionieren Viren nur und wo haben sie ihre Reservoirs.

Tipp: Bei Influenzaviren und Coronaviren ist der Mensch in der Regel das einzige Reservoir, abgesehen von selten vorkommenden          Zoonosen, deshalb kann man diese Art der Viren auch nicht ausrotten, es sei denn sie wären sehr tödlich, dann stirbt der              Virenstamm von selbst ab oder mutiert in einen harmloseren Ableger, weil sie sich sonst aufgrund des Wirtstodes nicht                  vermehren können.

Insgesamt kann man also durchaus behaupten, dass es niemals zu einem sehr tödlichen Virus, der die Menschheit ausrottet kommen kann oder könnte. Es handelt sich hier um reine Testpandemie, die ihren Höhepunkt schon lange erreicht hat.

In den USA kommen täglich neue Schreckensmeldungen, jedoch steigen die Todeszahlen im Vergleich zum April nicht an, sondern verharren im Grundrauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso steigen die Todeszahlen nicht mehr wirklich an, obwohl mehr infiziert sind als je zuvor?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2020)

Weil die Leute erst sterben müssen!

Vielleicht hält Trump auch die Zahlen zurück. Sonst wäre schon lange das weiße Haus gestürmt wurden.

Zumal die USA mittlerweile 140.000 Tote haben.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Denkst du dir bei der Grippe bestimmt auch.



Gegen Grippe kann man sich impfen lassen.


Der nächste Schlachthof: 
Corona-Ausbruch in Lohne: 66 Infektionen in Schlachthof | tagesschau.de


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Absolut verständlich.
> Sollte für jeden Urlauber gelten, der ins Ausland fährt (Lohnfortzahlung während der zwei Wochen natürlich aussetzen, ist ja die freie Entscheidung der Einzelnen gewesen).


Eine selbst verschuldete Quarantäne ist tatsächlich kein gesetzlicher Grund für Lohnfortzahlung.
Da wurde bei uns Firmenintern auch schon zu Beginn der Ferien explizit drauf hingewiesen. Wer nach der Rückkehr aus einem Land mit entsprechender Reiswarnung nicht von zu Hause arbeiten kann muss entsprechend weiteren Urlaub nutzen oder Minusstunden sammeln.

In der Realität wird sich aber wahrscheinlich immer ein Arzt finden der irgend ein windiges Attest für die Quarantänezeit ausstellt.


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Absolut verständlich.
> Sollte für jeden Urlauber gelten, der ins Ausland fährt (Lohnfortzahlung während der zwei Wochen natürlich aussetzen, ist ja die freie Entscheidung der Einzelnen gewesen).



Nur wenn die Reisewarnung gilt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Absolut verständlich.
> Sollte für jeden Urlauber gelten, der ins Ausland fährt (Lohnfortzahlung während der zwei Wochen natürlich aussetzen, ist ja die freie Entscheidung der Einzelnen gewesen).



Wieso sollte Leute, die in Regionen fahren, in denen keine größere Corona-Gefahr als in ihrer Heimat gilt, auf Lohn verzichten, nur weil die Region zufällig nicht in Deutschland liegt? Sind wir beim Ausländerhass jetzt schon wieder so weit? "Deutsche urlauben nur bei Deutschen"?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil die Leute erst sterben müssen!
> 
> Vielleicht hält Trump auch die Zahlen zurück. Sonst wäre schon lange das weiße Haus gestürmt wurden.



Die USA verzeichnen seit gut einem Monat einen deutlichen Anstieg der täglichen Fallzahlen. Da die Meldungen da afaik ebenfalls auf den Tag des Tests und nicht den der wahrscheinlichen Infektion datiert sind, müsste das mittlerweile auch die Zahl der Toten beeinflussen, wenn man es tatsächlich mehr Infizierten, einer vergleichbaren gesundheitlichen Struktur von Infizierten und einer vergleichbaren medizinischen Behandlung entspricht.

Tut es aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht. Die ersten Peaks waren primär Boswash, wo eine Nachverfolgung und rechtzeitige Testung/Behandlung Sekunddärinfizierter unmöglich und das Gesundheitswesen mit der enormen Dichte von Fällen hoffnungslos überlastet war. Die neue Welle verteilt sich über 50% des Landes, kommt also mit einer viel geringeren Falldichte einher. Außerdem ist davon auszugehen, dass Hochrisikogruppen nach dem ersten Schock ihr Leben freiwillig massiv eingeschränkt haben, um trotz fehlenden staatlichen/gemeinschaftlichem Schutze eine gewisse Überlebenschance zu haben. Dementsprechend wäre ein geringerer Anteil von Risikopatienten und eine bessere medzinische Versorgung zu erwarten. Und natürlich gab es in den letzten Monaten auch schlichtweg große Fortschritte bei der medizinzischen Behandlung. Nicht nur Ausstattung, Personal und Medikamenten können einen Unterschied machen, "it's just a flu"-Amerika wird verglichen mit uns nicht einmal vernünftige Abläufe gehabt, sondern genauso wie Italien ins offene Messer gerannt sein.

Unabhängig davon wird ein Teil des Anstiegs aber auch auf die drastisch verbesserten Testbedingungen, also eine Verkleinerung der Dunkelziffer zurückgehen. Vor allem zu Beginn der ersten Welle gab es da ja riesige Lücken. Trotzdem wird es spannend, wie sich die Zahl der Toten in den nächsten Wochen entwickelt, denn im Falle einer schweren Infektion sollten sich langsam die nur leicht vorbelasteten Gruppen, zu denen in den USA ja fast die gesamte Bevölkerung zählt, der zeitlichen Grenze ihrer körperlichen Reserven nähern.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2020)

die Kurve Neuinfektion und Todesfälle sind in New York gut heruntergefallen und hat sich "beruhigt" ,  dafür steigt es inTexas,Florida, Arizona usw.  nach oben und werden vermutlich ein neues" New York "

Arizona und Texas bestellen Kühllaster  wie halt damals in New York
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Reisewarnung gilt.



Sollte kein Land geben für dass Deutschland keine Teilreisewarnung ausgesprochen hat (Warnung vor touristischen Reisen) welches nicht auch Risikogebiet nach RKI ist.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Leute, die in Regionen fahren, in denen keine größere Corona-Gefahr als in ihrer Heimat gilt, auf Lohn verzichten, nur weil die Region zufällig nicht in Deutschland liegt? Sind wir beim Ausländerhass jetzt schon wieder so weit? "Deutsche urlauben nur bei Deutschen"?



Weil das Auswärtige Amt Teilreisewarnungen ausgesprochen hat welche vor touristischen Reisen warnen (Beispiel Serbien: Serbien: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Auswaertiges Amt)
Hat also überhaupt nichts mit "Ausländerhass" zu tun, sondern damit, dass deutsche Staatsbürger sich dieses Risikos bewusst sein sollten (müssen) und der Arbeitgeber nicht durch das Privatvergnügen seiner Mitarbeiter belastet werden darf kann soll.

Du fliegst in die Türkei - musst nach Rückkehr nach Deutschland einen Covid Test machen, oder 14 Tage in Quarantäne. Dass sind die Verordnungen der Bundesländer nach Empfehlung der Bundesregierung. Jetzt erklär mir mal, warum der Arbeitgeber 14 Tage auf einen Mitarbeiter verzichten soll, nur weil der unbedingt nach Anatolien statt nach Augsburg fahren musste. Der Mitarbeiter kann aber problemlos nach Österreich in den Urlaub, oder nach Spanien, Frankreich, Holland, Belgien, Italien... Es gibt einfach keine Notwendigkeit Urlaub in der Türkei zu machen außer "da fahr ich schon immer hin, da will ich also wieder hin". Kannste doch machen Klaus-Günther, aber vorher rufste beim Gesundheitsamt an und schaust, was die Verordnungen über den Verhalten nach Rückkehr sagen.

Der nächste schwierige Punkt ist ja auch, wie gegen Unternehmen mit Mitarbeitern aus Risikoregionen um. Wenn da einer Covid in die Firma einschleppt haste Spaß. Das ist kein einfaches Themenfeld und mir grauts ein wenig davor dass mein Urlaub morgen zuende ist und ich den scheiß wieder vor mir habe, aber hier geht es um weitaus mehr als die Urlaubserfahrung des Einzelnen im Sommer 2020.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Weil das Auswärtige Amt Teilreisewarnungen ausgesprochen hat welche vor touristischen Reisen warnen (Beispiel Serbien: Serbien: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Auswaertiges Amt)
> Hat also überhaupt nichts mit "Ausländerhass" zu tun, sondern damit, dass deutsche Staatsbürger sich dieses Risikos bewusst sein sollten (müssen) und der Arbeitgeber nicht durch das Privatvergnügen seiner Mitarbeiter belastet werden darf kann soll.



Lotto Bezog sich nicht auf "Risikogebiete", sondern auf "Ausland". Das ist genau die Form von unzulässiger Verallgemeinerung, in der sich Ausländerhass am häufigsten äußert: Man nimmt ein negatives Merkmal, dass mehr oder minder zufällig außerhalb von Deutschland auftritt und fordert deswegen Maßnahmen gegen alle Personen, die es wagen, von außen nach Deutschland zu kommen.

Gegen deine Ausformulierung stelle ich mich dagegen ausdrücklich nicht. Oder wie kann man, gemäß meiner Formulierung in einer Region im Ausland urlauben, in der "keine größere Gefahr als in der Heimat" herrscht und gleichzeitig in einem Risikogebiet gemäß AA landen? Dafür bräuchten wir erstmal Risikogebiete im Inland, damit die Infektionsgefahr während eines Ausland-Urlaubes signifikant ansteigen kann und aus einem Risikogebiet irgendwohin zu fahren, sollte nicht mit Quarantäne, sondern mit Hausarrest geahndet werden, weil man damit andere Leute in Gefahr bringt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine Notwendigkeit Urlaub in der Türkei zu machen...



Gibt auch keine Notwendigkeit in Deutschland Urlaub zu machen. Warum kann Klaus-Günther nicht einfach komplett auf seinen Urlaub verzichten und dafür lieber arbeiten?

Die Chance sich mit einer anderen, schlimmeren Krankheit anzustecken ist momentan größer, da braucht es keine Teilreisewarnungen.


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Sollte kein Land geben für dass Deutschland keine Teilreisewarnung ausgesprochen hat (Warnung vor touristischen Reisen) welches nicht auch Risikogebiet nach RKI ist..



Es stand aber allgemein Ausland und dazu zählen auch die Länder in Europa, die aktuell kein Risikogebiet sind.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2020)

Für mich geht es im September nach Thessaloniki. Da ist eher die Frage, ob die Griechen jemand aus dem x-fach mehr Corona-verpesteten Schland überhaupt haben wollen


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du fliegst in die Türkei - musst nach Rückkehr nach Deutschland einen Covid Test machen, oder 14 Tage in Quarantäne. Dass sind die Verordnungen der Bundesländer nach Empfehlung der Bundesregierung. Jetzt erklär mir mal, warum der Arbeitgeber 14 Tage auf einen Mitarbeiter verzichten soll, nur weil der unbedingt nach Anatolien statt nach Augsburg fahren musste. Der Mitarbeiter kann aber problemlos nach Österreich in den Urlaub, oder nach Spanien, Frankreich, Holland, Belgien, Italien... Es gibt einfach keine Notwendigkeit Urlaub in der Türkei zu machen außer "da fahr ich schon immer hin, da will ich also wieder hin". Kannste doch machen Klaus-Günther, aber vorher rufste beim Gesundheitsamt an und schaust, was die Verordnungen über den Verhalten nach Rückkehr sagen.
> 
> Der nächste schwierige Punkt ist ja auch, wie gegen Unternehmen mit Mitarbeitern aus Risikoregionen um. Wenn da einer Covid in die Firma einschleppt haste Spaß. Das ist kein einfaches Themenfeld und mir grauts ein wenig davor dass mein Urlaub morgen zuende ist und ich den scheiß wieder vor mir habe, aber hier geht es um weitaus mehr als die Urlaubserfahrung des Einzelnen im Sommer 2020.



Meine Eltern machen dieses Jahr keinen Urlaub, aber es kann sein das mein Vater wegen erbangelegenheit in die Türkei muss, sonst wird Zwangsversteigiert und die AKP Kommunal mitarbeiter und ihre friends sacken die Grundstücke für lau ein , die bieten sich nicht hoch, ist bei seinem Cousin passiert, ist schon krass. 

Aber er hat extra in der Zeit eine 4 Wochen Urlaub , falls so kommt, Anwalt finden usw. 

alles nur weil  man  unter sich  Geschwistern  nicht einigen können


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lotto Bezog sich nicht auf "Risikogebiete", sondern auf "Ausland".



Stimmt - meine Antwort ist hier nicht vollständig zutreffend, hab ich gemerkt, aber nicht angepasst, weil ich die Aussage über Reisen in Risikogebiete so stehen lassen will. 
Wobei ich der Aussage mit dem "Ausland" in der vom Verfasser getroffenen Form nicht zustimme.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gegen deine Ausformulierung stelle ich mich dagegen ausdrücklich nicht. Oder wie kann man, gemäß meiner Formulierung in einer Region im Ausland urlauben, in der "keine größere Gefahr als in der Heimat" herrscht und gleichzeitig in einem Risikogebiet gemäß AA landen? Dafür bräuchten wir erstmal Risikogebiete im Inland, damit die Infektionsgefahr während eines Ausland-Urlaubes signifikant ansteigen kann und aus einem Risikogebiet irgendwohin zu fahren, sollte nicht mit Quarantäne, sondern mit Hausarrest geahndet werden, weil man damit andere Leute in Gefahr bringt.



Wir haben Risikogebiete im Inland, diese werden im täglichen Lagebericht des RKI benannt.
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-19-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
Hier waren z.b. Gütersloh und Warendorf als Risikogebiet deklariert.

Aber da liegt nicht das Problem. Die Bundesländer hatten (vor Gütersloh) bis auf MeckPomm, einfach keine Restriktionen für Reisende aus Landkreisen mit einer Infiziertenquote von >50/100.000 Einwohnern / letzte 7 Tage. Es gab einfach nix, keine Grundlage irgendwas zu verbieten. Einfach garnichts. Und das obwohl der Lagebericht des RKI die beiden Landkreise mit einer deutlich >50/100.000 Einwohnern übersteigenden Infiziertenquote benannt hat. 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meine Eltern machen dieses Jahr keinen Urlaub, aber es kann sein das mein Vater wegen erbangelegenheit in die Türkei muss, sonst wird Zwangsversteigiert und die AKP Kommunal mitarbeiter und ihre friends sacken die Grundstücke für lau ein , die bieten sich nicht hoch, ist bei seinem Cousin passiert.
> Aber er hat extra in der Zeit eine 4 Wochen Urlaub , falls so kommt, alles nur weil unter sich Geschwistern nicht einigen können :ugyl:



Dein Vater sollte vor Abflug mit dem für Ihn zuständigen Gesundheitsamt sprechen (findet man auf RKI PLZTool ). Ggf. solltest du noch nach der aktuellen Einreiseverordnung des Bundeslandes in dem Ihr wohnt googlen, nicht dass die einen Sonderweg beschreiten. Das RKI listet die Türkei noch als Risikogebiet, jedoch auch als Land aus dem ein Covid Test akzeptiert wird um nicht in Quarantäne nach Wiedereinreise gehen zu müssen (RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Information zur Anerkennung von molekularbiologischen Testen auf SARS-CoV-2 bei Einreise aus einem Risikogebiet nach Deutschland)

Das beste wäre, wenn sich das Amt darauf einlässt, dass sich dein Dad nach Wiedereinreise nach Deutschland hier testen lässt. Denn das System Test aus dem Ausland ist dumm.
Ein negativer Test heißt im Grunde 2 Dinge. Einmal, dass man tatsächlich kein Covid hat, oder aber, dass die Virenlast im Körper für einen Nachweis noch nicht ausreichend ist. Zudem find ichs ein wenig  einen Test zu machen und dann mit paar hundert fremden auf engstem Raum im Flieger zu sitzen. Aber wie auch immer, es gibt aktuelle Regelungen mit denen Reisende aus der Türkei eine Quarantäne umgehen können.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ....



Vlt hat er Glück und die türkische Behörden machen eine Fristverlängerung


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Für mich geht es im September nach Thessaloniki. Da ist eher die Frage, ob die Griechen jemand aus dem x-fach mehr Corona-verpesteten Schland überhaupt haben wollen



Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Thema Reisen mit Ende der Sommerferien durch ist, da die Fallzahlen dann wieder hoch sein werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Thema Reisen mit Ende der Sommerferien durch ist, da die Fallzahlen dann wieder hoch sein werden.



Warten wir's ab. Zuletzt hat sich die Schwarzseherei auch nicht bestätigt.

/edit: auch wenn ich dafür natürlich wieder "likes" von den Falschen kriege


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2020)

Meine Heimatstadt hätte alleine gestern die 50/100000 gerissen (absolut 52/~80000), hat aber "Glück" mit dem Kreis verrechnet zu werden. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht -_- .


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

Da kommt also jemand aus Velbert


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Juli 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: 19 Erntehelfter infizieren sich auf Obsthof bei Bonn  - FOCUS Online
Muss nicht zwingend ein Fleischbetrieb sein.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bis zu 25 Million Infizierte im Iran, Tendenz steigend.
> 
> Coronavirus: Iran schaetzt 25 Millionen Infizierte im Land - ZDFheute



Kann man machen.
Bei 14 Millionen bestätigten Fällen weltweit kann man da schonmal sowas raushauen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (20. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bis zu 25 Million Infizierte im Iran, Tendenz steigend.



Und dann schauen wir auf die Todeszahlen. 14400.

Das macht einen IFR Wert von 0,06.

Wie gefährlich dieses Virus ist. Setzt die Masken immer auf, geht nicht mehr aus dem Haus! Das rate ich euch dringend.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Bei 14 Millionen bestätigten Fällen weltweit kann man da schonmal sowas raushauen.



Wer geht denn auch mit leichtem Schnupfen zum Arzt? In Ischgl haben 85% nicht mal groß was gemerkt.
In den USA steigen die Todeszahlen einfach nicht an und das obwohl sich immer mehr inifizieren, was ist denn da nur los?

Hat der Trump etwa doch recht?


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wer geht denn auch mit leichtem Schnupfen zum Arzt? In Ischgl haben 85% nicht mal groß was gemerkt.
> In den USA steigen die Todeszahlen einfach nicht an und das obwohl sich immer mehr inifizieren, was ist denn da nur los?
> 
> Hat der Trump etwa doch recht?



Trump Administration Strips C.D.C. of Control of Coronavirus Data - The New York Times
Das ist da los.


----------



## JePe (20. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man nennt so etwas Rechtsverdrehung. Wenn DKK offensichtliche Straftaten anderer ankreidet ist es eine Unverfrohrenheit von "Wegsperren Andersdenkender" zu faseln.



Pardon? Welche "offensichtlichen Straftaten" sollen das sein?

Lies einfach die entsprechenden Posts in chronologischer Reihenfolge einschliesslich seiner Hervorhebungen - er uebersetzt ganz ungeniert "andere Meinung" mit "doof", spitzt das dann auf "gemeingefaehrlich" zu und leitet daraus einen Rechtsanspruch auf Wegsperren her. Das kann man eigentlich auch ganz gut erkennen und Ja, _das_ ist dann wirklich unverfroren.

Wie gesagt, niemand verlangt, einem Idioten Recht zu geben, wenn er offensichtlich Unfug ausduenstet. Aber sein Mentalerbrochenes als solches zu entlarven ist eine Sache; ihn wegschliessen zu wollen eine voellig andere.

Was er btw mit keiner Silbe getan hat ist darzulegen, welche konkrete Gefahr seiner Meinung nach von den Wegsperrkandidaten ausgeht. Auch in seinem eigenen Link steht darueber kein Sterbenswoertchen - eher haette er dort noch nachlesen koennen, dass und warum manche der von ihm geforderten, weit milderen Massnahmen rechtlich allenfalls auf toenernen Fuessen stehen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (20. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Trump Administration Strips C.D.C. of Control of Coronavirus Data - The New York Times
> Das ist da los.



Also behauptest du Trump habe die bisherigen Zahlen der neuen Welle gefälscht und deshalb tritt eine viel geringere Sterblichkeit auf? Tolle Verschwörungstheorie. Es infizieren sich statistisch gesehen immer mehr Menschen, aber immer weniger sterben daran, was die IFR Quote unterhalb von 0,5 sinken lässt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, niemand verlangt, einem Idioten Recht zu geben, wenn er offensichtlich Unfug ausduenstet. Aber sein Mentalerbrochenes als solches zu entlarven ist eine Sache; ihn wegschliessen zu wollen eine voellig andere.
> 
> Was er btw mit keiner Silbe getan hat ist darzulegen, welche konkrete Gefahr seiner Meinung nach von den Wegsperrkandidaten ausgeht. Auch in seinem eigenen Link steht darueber kein Sterbenswoertchen - eher haette er dort noch nachlesen koennen, dass und warum manche der von ihm geforderten, weit milderen Massnahmen rechtlich allenfalls auf toenernen Fuessen stehen.


Ich denke mal, dass er niemanden hier aus dem Thread wegsperren lassen wollte, sondern nur Aufzeigen wollte, welche Gefahren von solchen Menschen ausgehen können, besonders wenn da Extremismus zu kommt.
Damit sind wohl sogenannte Reichsbürger gemeint. Welche die nicht davor zurückschrecken Gewalt anzuwenden.

Die "normalen" VT´ler im Netz sind teilweise Spinner und harmlos.
Sogenannte Reichsbürger sind auch Spinner, aber gefährlich.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die "normalen" VT´ler im Netz sind teilweise Spinner und harmlos.


Also DAS würde ich nicht sagen: Anschlag in Halle (Saale) 2019 &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also DAS würde ich nicht sagen: Anschlag in Halle (Saale) 2019 &#8211; Wikipedia


Den würde ich eher in der Kategorie "Reichsbürger" einordnen. Oder rechtsextremer VT´ler.
Manchmal ist die Einordnung auch sehr schwierig. Da die Übergänge fliessend sein können.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den würde ich eher in der Kategorie "Reichsbürger" einordnen. Oder rechtsextremer VT´ler.
> Manchmal ist die Einordnung auch sehr schwierig. Da die Übergänge fliessend sein können.


Mit den echten Reichsbürgern decken sich seine Ansichten bestenfalls nur teilweise.
Fakt ist, für ihn waren Juden an allem Schuld; Kriege, Ungleichheiten in der Welt, Krisen, sogar der Umstand, dass er keine Freundin hat...

Zählt also eher in die Kategorie _jung, perspektivlos, frustiert, nach einem Ventil suchend..._
Und Verschwörungstheorien im I-Net bildeten für den Typen offenbar genau das richtige Ventil.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell 4,5% also rund 5% Sterblichkeit in Deutschland. Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehst du was eine Dunkelziffer ist? Das RKI hat die Bevölkerung mittels Antikörpertests untersucht und 1,3% waren "positiv", wobei eine Vielzahl der Getesteten jene Antikörper innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit wieder verliert.
Die reale Durchseuchung liegt gut und gerne bei 2,6%, was insgesamt rund 2,2 Millionen Menschen wären.

Insgesamt sind ~9200 Menschen verstorben, was zu einer IFR Rate von 0,4% führen würde.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Risiko, dass es einen selbst, oder einen aus der Verwandschaft oder dem Freundeskreis erwischt ist immer möglich.



Ungefähr so wahrscheinlich wie momentan beim Lampe montieren unglücklich zu fallen und zu sterben.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du bist z.B. einer mit deinem Gates-Müll.



Kannst du das spezifizieren? Deine Allgemeinplätze bringen nichts.
Es geht nicht darum, dass Gates impfen will, sondern um die Nebeneffekte wie beispielsweise ein Imunitätsausweis, digitale Identitäten in Hand von Unternehmen, zu viel Einfluss von immer wenigen Menschen und Nebenwirkungen von nicht ausreichend getesteten Impfstoffen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb sage ich die Verschwörungsspinner sollten dringend in Behandlung.



Ja, mit deinen 4,5% Verstorbenen, solltest du da dringend mal hingehen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Provozieren tust du mit deiner Corona-Verharmlosung.



Dann erkläre mir doch mal folgende Zahlen:

Singapore Coronavirus: 48,035 Cases and 27 Deaths - Worldometer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt erkläre mir mal diese Kurven du Experte.

Es gibt immer mehr aktive Fälle, immer höhere Neuinfektionen, aber die Sterblichkeit sinkt im Verhältnis drastisch und ist nur noch 1/8 so hoch wie zur Lockdownphase.
Schuld an der hohen Sterblichkeit hat der Lockdown, Depressionen, Einsamkeit, Falschbehandlungen, belegte Betten durch die Grippe, nicht Corona.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kannst du in deiner Facebook-Filterblase machen, aber nicht hier.



Ich lasse mir von dir gar nichts verbieten.



Xzellenz schrieb:


> Egal ob die Welt untergeht oder nicht. NIEMAND hat das Recht darüber zu bestimmen und schon gar nicht so ein selbstverliebter und narzisstischer Milliardär der in Afrika und Asien Kinder tot impft.



Beleg bitte, ich denke nicht, dass die bisherigen Impfungen von Gavi negative Folgen haben, das ist mal wirklich eine unbegründete Verschwörungstheorie.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich stütze mich auf die Daten von RKI und JHU.
> Also vertrauenswürdige Quellen.



Das RKI schätzt eine IFR Rate von 0,58% und nicht 4,5%. Du stützt dich auf gar nichts.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man nennt so etwas Rechtsverdrehung. Wenn DKK offensichtliche Straftaten anderer ankreidet ist es eine Unverfrohrenheit von "Wegsperren Andersdenkender" zu faseln.



Corona als eher harmlos einzustufen, soll eine Straftat sein?
Ich bin absolut dafür Mitmenschen zu schützen, auch während der Grippesaison, nur kam da in den letzten 10 Jahren trotz 100 000sender Toten noch niemand darauf, eine Maskenpflicht in Arztpraxen einzuführen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiBHscULw9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seit es Grippeimpfungen gibt, sind mehr Menschen an der Grippe verstorben.
Mal sehen wie es mit der Coronaimpfung läuft.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Schuld an der hohen Sterblichkeit hat der Lockdown, Depressionen, Einsamkeit, Falschbehandlungen, belegte Betten durch die Grippe, nicht Corona.




Biste Insider,
 warst wohl in denn Krankenhäuser(hotspots) als Intensivpfleger tätig.

Gibt es überhaupt Homöopathische Krankenpfleger ?  


manche sehen Satanisten und Pädophilen in Hardware Forum und beleidigt diese und erwarten das man Sie ernst nehmt.

C&#8217;est la vie


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Also behauptest du Trump habe die bisherigen Zahlen der neuen Welle gefälscht und deshalb tritt eine viel geringere Sterblichkeit auf?



Das hast du gesagt, nicht ich.
Ich zeige Dir lediglich, dass Trump mit allem was er bislang über Corona gesagt hat, stets im Unrecht war und jetzt verzweifelt Kontrolle über die Daten haben möchte.
Macht ja auch total Sinn.

Erst die Hilfe der WHO bei der Erstellung eines Tests verweigern, weil man hat ja das grandiose CDC.
Und jetzt dem CDC nichtmal mehr die Daten zufüttern, sondern das der Regierung überlassen. Innerhalb weniger Monate ist das CDC vom Mastermind im Kampf gegen Corona zum Blindgänger abgestempelt worden, alles von Donald. Da steckt von Anfang an kein System, kein Plan dahinter, es ist immer pure Symbolik und der reine Wunsch die Richtung einer Geschichte zu beeinflussen. Im März wurd noch behauptet man bräuchte keine Hilfe der WHO, man hat das CDC und jetzt dürfen die nichtmal mehr Statistiken auswerten. 

Aber hey, immerhin sind mittlerweile Masken patriotisch, nachdem der orangene Depp monatelang gegen Masken gewettert hatte.
Trump tweets image of himself wearing a mask and calls it 'patriotic' - CNNPolitics


Solltest du ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, dass Trump auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung von der Bewältigung der COVID Krise haben könnte, nachdem er über Monate bewiesen hat keinerlei Plan zu haben, dann kann ich dich leider nicht ernst nehmen.
Aber gut, du rechnest ja auch im Iran wirklich mit 25 Millionen Infizierten weils in deine Argumentation reinpasst. 

Oh und zu deinem USA Bullshit:
Coronavirus Deaths Are Rising Right on Cue - The Atlantic
Einfach mal lesen - ja sorry, ist halt kein Youtube Video, da musste jetzt durch.



> Despite political leaders trivializing the pandemic, deaths are rising again: The seven-day average for deaths per day has now jumped by more than 200 since July 6, according to data compiled by the COVID Tracking Project at The Atlantic. By our count, states reported 855 deaths today _[Artikel vom 15.07.]_, in line with the recent elevated numbers in mid-July.
> 
> The deaths are not happening in unpredictable places. Rather, people are dying at higher rates where there are lots of COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations: in Florida, Arizona, Texas, and California, as well as a host of smaller southern states that all rushed to open up.


----------



## Slezer (21. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Biste Insider,



Tust immer so auf intelligent aber deine Posts sind unterirdisch Assi


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Schuld an der hohen Sterblichkeit hat der Lockdown, Depressionen, Einsamkeit, Falschbehandlungen, belegte Betten durch die Grippe, nicht Corona.


Ich habe ja vorher schon wenig von deinen Aussagen und Argumentationen gehalten. Aber mit dieser Behauptung schiesst du dich selber ins Aus.
Sorry, aber sowas kann man überhaupt nicht für ernst nehmen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lichtspieler2000 und seine Märchenstunden, im Grunde genommen kann man mittlerweile von vorsätzlichen Falschbehauptungen der schlimmsten Sorte sprechen, weil Sinn und Zweck kann ja nur sein, dass sich durch solche vorsätzlichen Falschinformationen mehr Leute anstecken und dadurch sterben!



Wer wird denn gleich böse Absicht vermuten, wenn vermutlich nur ein paar Chakren im Ungleichgewicht und/oder die Globuli nicht ordentlich geklopft worden sind?


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juli 2020)

Corona in den USA: Trump-Regierung will keine Covid-19-Tests aus Bundesmitteln finanzieren - DER SPIEGEL


Corona: Risiko Zigaretten - Jedem dritten jungen Erwachsenen droht schwerer Verlauf | Gesundheit

Untypischer Corona-Patient: Florian (34) muss wieder laufen lernen  . 




Slezer schrieb:


> Tust immer so auf intelligent aber deine Posts sind unterirdisch Assi



Machst du Satire? 
Schau mal deine Beitrag Verläufe an.  

Labert jeden von der Seite mit nonsens an und Verdrängung ist wohl auch eine Tugend.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. Juli 2020)

Österreich Update:
Es ist, wie erwartet, so weit - *die Maskenpflicht wird aufgrund höherer Infektionszahlen wieder verschärft*.

Soll heißen, zu den Orten/Veranstaltungen, wo die Pflicht sowieso nie abgeschafft wurde (Öffis, Ärzte, Krankenhäuser, Museen, etc.), 
kommen jetzt eben wieder Supermärkte, Drogerien, Banken, Post, etc. dazu. 
Vereinfacht gesagt, ist Österreich jetzt wieder dort, wo es Mitte April war.

Gilt ab Freitag, den 24.07.2020 - 0 Uhr.
Davon abgesehen gibt es wieder strengere Ein- und Ausreise Beschränkungen für Regionen/Länder mit steigenden/hohen Fallzahlen.

---------
Und für die Meinung "es gibt keine Ansteckungen in Supermärkten" habe ich noch einen kleinen Fakteneinlauf (bezogen auf Österreich).
Laut AGES können in Österreich nur 40% der Ansteckungen (8.555 Fälle) auf Cluster zurückgeführt werden. 

Der "Rest" von 60% (11.500 Fälle) hat sich sonstwo angesteckt. 
Also zB. in Lokalen, in der Fußgängerzone, im Schwimmbad, zu Hause, im Hotel, etc. .
Und ja - auch in Geschäften und Supermärkten.

Deswegen sollte man auch beim Einkaufen eine Maske tragen - eben weil gerade dort viele Menschen zusammenkommen,
von denen der eine oder andere halt infiziert und ansteckend sein kann.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh und zu deinem USA Bullshit:
> Coronavirus Deaths Are Rising Right on Cue - The Atlantic
> Einfach mal lesen - ja sorry, ist halt kein Youtube Video, da musste jetzt durch.



Ich habe die Grafik mit einem leichten Anstieg der Todesfälle selbst gepostet.
In Anbetracht der aktiven Fälle und der Neuinfektionen ist die Zahl der täglichen Todesfälle nur 1/8 so hoch wie zu Beginn der Pandemie.

Also liegst du falsch und ich richtig. Man kann Zahlen immer auf unterschiedliche Weise interpretieren.
Deine Interpretation ist wohl dem Panikmodus geschuldet. Diesen leichten Anstieg kann man alleine mit "Exzess mit Corona" verbuchen, weil es momentan 4 mal so viele aktive Fälle wie Mitte April gibt, aber weniger als die Hälfte pro tag sterben.
Wenn die Zahlen wieder auf das Niveau im April ansteigen, dann macht dein Bullshit Sinn.
Vorerst sind es aber reine Lügen, du hast ja auch vermieden mich zu zitieren, weil dann hätte dein Angriff nicht so ins Bild gepasst.

Und deine Rhetorik es sei kein Youtube-Video geht auch total ins Leere.
 ich habe vorhin Zahlen von Worldometer verlinkt, kein Youtube Video zur Anzahl der Todesfälle.

Das sogenannte Youtube Video war ein Beitrag des öffentlich rechtlichen, die anhand von Studien zeigten, dass
1.die Grippe Impfung keinen Effekt hat.
2. die Grippe Impfung Geld in die Kassen der Pharmaindustrie spült
3. Seit den Grippeimpfungen mehr Menschen an Grippe sterben
4. Nur bei einer Raucherlunge leicht positive Ergebnisse erzielt wurden

Auch da setzt du dich mit deiner Kritik in die Nesseln.

Wie soll es auch bei sich verändernden RNA Viren anders abspielen.
Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb es beim Menschen bislang keine Impfungen gegen Coronaviren gibt.
Der Mensch ist ein sogenanntes Erregerreservoir und "produziert" die Viren so gesehen selbst, gibt sie weiter und sorgt dadurch für Mutationen.

Deshalb hat es auch überhaupt keinen Sinn da mit einer Impfung zu kommen, 20% der Erkältungsviren sind einfach Coronaviren, dagegen kann man nicht impfen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Biste Insider,
> warst wohl in denn Krankenhäuser(hotspots) als Intensivpfleger tätig.



Ich habe meine Kontakte, ja.

Ich habe die Gründe oben stichpunktartig genannt, gehst aber nicht drauf ein.
Besonders in Italien wurden die Menschen zu früh beatmet, während man nun festgestellt hat, dass die Krankheit nicht nur die Lunge befällt, sondern das ganze System und man die Infektion nun Ganzheitlich behandeln kann.
Es werden nur noch 1/3 so viele Patienten beatmet wie zu Beginn der Pandemie, da die Beatmung Lungenembolien auslöst und man nun Blutverdünner gibt und die Behandlung angepasst hat.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt Homöopathische Krankenpfleger ?



Ich setze nicht auf Homöopathie, sondern auf schulmedizinische Verfahren, ich glaube das habe ich in meinen ersten Posts hier geschrieben.
Homöopathie, mit 1000 fach verdünnten Wirkstoffen kann keinen Effekt haben, wenn die unverdünnten Wirkstoffe schon oft keine Besserung erzielen. Logik? ich setze auf natürliche, pflanzliche Arzneien, die in einer Vielzahl den synthetischen/chemischen Arzneien überlegen sind und weniger Nebenwirkungen auslösen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> manche sehen Satanisten und Pädophilen in Hardware Forum und beleidigt diese und erwarten das man Sie ernst nehmt.



Man hat zuerst mich beleidigt, auf unflätigste Weise und in Ecken geschoben, in denen ich nicht stehe.
Du bist ein Lügner und tust mir leid.
Du kennst nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Heilpraktiker und Homöopat.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe ja vorher schon wenig von deinen Aussagen und Argumentationen gehalten. Aber mit dieser Behauptung schiesst du dich selber ins Aus.



Wie erklärst du dir dann das starke Absinken der Sterblichkeitsrate in den USA (1/3), trotz 4 mal so hohen aktiven Fällen?
Chaos, Unsicherheit, Falschbehandlungen, belegte Betten, Lockdown, überforderte Pfleger in Altenheimen usw. muss man jährlich auch bei der Grippe vermeiden.
Jedes Jahr beschweren sich Ärzte, Pfleger in den Krankenhäusern.
Es seien zu wenige Betten für die Patienten verfügbar und man müsse mitt Influenzainfektionen in den Gängen liegen.


----------



## Slezer (21. Juli 2020)

Du hast eigentlich in jedem Punkt Recht aber du vergisst das hier nur Experten unterwegs sind die dich wieder als Lügner abstempeln. Das ist verschwendete Energie. 

Hier weiß doch jeder alles besser, kann alles besser und ist Insider.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lichtspieler2000 und seine Märchenstunden, im Grunde genommen kann man mittlerweile von vorsätzlichen Falschbehauptungen der schlimmsten Sorte sprechen, weil Sinn und Zweck kann ja nur sein, dass sich durch solche vorsätzlichen Falschinformationen mehr Leute anstecken und dadurch sterben!



Überall ist also Corona der Schuldige, nicht etwa belegte Betten, Menschen die nicht mehr ihr Haus verlassen können, fehlende Behandlungen, falsche Behandlungen mit viel zu früher Beatmung und nicht etwa ein Zusammenbruch des Gesundheitssystems, sondern, nein,nein, Corona ist schuld, warum in Italien so viele Menschen sterben und jedes Jahr bei Grippewellen sterben.

In Deutschland haben sich fast genauso viele mit Corona infiziert als in Italien, aber es sind 6 mal weniger Menschen gestorben, wenn man jetzt deine angeblichen Coronatoten noch mit dazunehmen möchte.

Diese Falschinformationen die den Maßnahmen zugrunde liegen, schaffen Ängste, schwächen das Immunsystem und schaden den Bürgern gesundheitlich wesentlich mehr als es eine Corona-Infektion je zu leisten im Stande wäre.

Wir leben seit Jahrzehnten mit Grippewellen, haben Impfungen die nichts bringen, nein welche sogar über Jahrzehnte mit mehr Grippetoten korrelieren und Millionen Menschen an die Grippe verloren und nichts unternommen, keine Maskenpflicht, kein social Distancing über die Wintermonate, keine Absage von Großveranstaltungen, absolut gar nichts.

Von den 1700 Tönnies Mitarbeitern ist stand jetzt noch kein einziger an dem Coronavius verstorben, was glaubst du wie gefährlich dieses Virus wirklich ist?

In Singapore sind von 40000 infizierten nur 27 verstorben, was einer IFR Rate von 0.06 entspricht, die unterhalb der Grippe liegt. Leben dort Uber-Menschen, oder was haben die nur gemacht. Eventuell haben sie jeden Fall erfasst.

Schauen wir uns Tönnies an. Wenn keiner von den 1700 infizierten Stirbt, haben wir eine IFR Rate von 0,0%.

Die insgesamte Sterblichkeit in Europa liegt nicht höher, als 2017/2018, und es ist keine Kurve wie bei einer Grippewelle, sondern ein sehr kurze Spitze zu sehen, die viel mehr den teilweisen Zusammenbruch des Gesundheitssystems und den Lockdown selbst als Schuldigen identifiziert als Corona.

Das ist auch in den USA derzeit zu beobachten. Das Virus grassiert, die Zahlen steigen deutlich, die Krankenhäuser sind noch nicht überfordert und schon fallen die Todesraten rapide.

Graphs and maps &#8212; EUROMOMO


Ich lege mal einen nach Tengri 86.

Influenza-Todesfaelle bei Kindern kommen oft aus heiterem Himmel



> Nur wenige Kinder sterben an Influenza und Todesfälle sind oft mit chronischen Erkrankungen assoziiert. *In einer US-Analyse war aber jedes zweite an Grippe gestorbene Kind vorher gesund.*



Man kann  das bei der Grippe genauso aufpumpen und Panik schüren.



> *Sepsis ist die schwerste Komplikation und gemeinsame tödliche Endstrecke von Grippe und den meisten akuten Infektionserkrankungen. Dies erklärt die über 320.000 Behandlungs- und 75.000 Todesfälle der Sepsis, die 2015 von den deutschen Krankenhäusern gemeldet wurden. Sepsis gehört damit zu den größten medizinischen und gesundheitspolitischen Herausforderungen.*



Die Grippe führt in einigen Fällen zur Sepsis, das scheinen hier ein paar Experten wohl zu verdrängen.

Grippe als Ursache fuer Sepsis &#8211; unterschaetzt und haeufig verkannt | Sepsis Stiftung &#8211; Gemeinsam gegen Sepsis

Wenn man einer Sepsis überlebt, muss man dann schon mal wieder "laufen lernen".
Auch Coronaviren können das auslösen, das ist nun wirklich überhaupt nichts neues.

Grippe: Rauchen steigert das Risiko fuer schwere Komplikationen und einen toedlichen Verlauf: www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de

Rauchen steigert also das Risiko bei Infekten? Ach was, auch bei Grippe?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Labert jeden von der Seite mit nonsens an und Verdrängung ist wohl auch eine Tugend.



Du verdrängst einfach, dass Enzyme von Influenzaviren genau das gleiche wie Coronaviren tun.
Das ist überaupt nichts neues. 2012/2013 hatten wir 28000 Grippetote in Deutschland.

Momentan haben wir 9122 Coronatote, bei 200 000 gemeldeten! Infektionen.
Laut RKI weisen 1,3% Antikörper auf, das sind mehr als Eine Million. Da Antikörper aber abgebaut werden, liegt die Durchseuchungsrate wohl doppelt so hoch, wenn nicht dreifach, was die IFR rate auf Grippeniveau sinken lässt.

Wenn wir in Deutschland 2012/2013 28000 Corona Tote haben, haben die USA eben nach einem halben Jahr Corona bei 4 mal so vielen Einwohnern, eben 140 000 Tote in denen SARS-CoV-2 nachgewiesen wurde.

Beängstigend? Nein, da wie schon gesagt nicht alle die die Viren in sich tragen, daran versterben, aber man hier genau mit PCR tests nachmisst und jeden Fall registriert und das liegt alleine an der medialen Aufmerksamkeit.

Was ist mit China. Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Chinesen plötzlich so wenige Neuinfektionen haben.
Viel mehr haben sie die Sensitivität ihrer Tests angepasst und auf weniger Verdopplungsvorgänge gesetzt.
China hat 1,4 Milliarden Einwohner und da soll kaum einer infiziert sein? Bullshit!

Es gibt einfach kaum Übersterblichkeiten, so lässt sich das ganze leicht unter den Tisch kehren.
In Deutschland hatten wir 8% Übersterblichkeit, verglichen mit April 2019.
Grippe erreicht in Wintermonaten 30 bis 40% je Monat.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir dann das starke Absinken der Sterblichkeitsrate in den USA (1/3), trotz 4 mal so hohen aktiven Fällen?
> Chaos, Unsicherheit, Falschbehandlungen, belegte Betten, Lockdown, überforderte Pfleger in Altenheimen usw. muss man jährlich auch bei der Grippe vermeiden.
> Jedes Jahr beschweren sich Ärzte, Pfleger in den Krankenhäusern.
> Es seien zu wenige Betten für die Patienten verfügbar und man müsse mitt Influenzainfektionen in den Gängen liegen.


Aber eins ist doch klar: ohne Lockdown hätte es deutlich mehr Fälle gegeben. Weil die Zahl der Neuinfektionen inflationär angestiegen wäre.

Und in den USA, dass war doch kein richtiger (einheitlicher) Lockdown, sondern das reinste Chaos.
In Deutschland ist es vorbildlich gelaufen. Das sieht man auch an den Infektionszahlen.
Bis auf vereinzelte Hotspots wie in der Fleischindustrie.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2020)

Trump dreht es sich auch, so wie er es braucht:
Kehrtwende von Trump: Masken sind jetzt "patriotisch" | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trump dreht es sich auch, so wie er es braucht:
> Kehrtwende von Trump: Masken sind jetzt "patriotisch" | tagesschau.de






> "Wir sind vereint in unseren Bemühungen, das unsichtbare China-Virus zu besiegen", schrieb Trump auf Twitter. "Und viele Menschen sagen, dass es patriotisch ist, eine Gesichtsmaske zu tragen, wenn man keine soziale Distanz wahren kann. Niemand ist patriotischer als ich, *Euer Lieblings-Präsident!*" Dazu twitterte Trump ein Foto, wie er eine Maske mit dem Präsidenten-Siegel trägt.



"Euer Lieblings-Präsident!".


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die "normalen" VT´ler im Netz sind teilweise Spinner und harmlos.
> Sogenannte Reichsbürger sind auch Spinner, aber gefährlich.



Das Problem ist nur, dass man eben nicht weiß, hinter welchen Spinnern im Netz nun ein harmloser und hinter welchen ein gefährlicher steckt.

Das kann im Zweifel überhaupt nur ein psychologisches Gutachten klären.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und in den USA, dass war doch kein richtiger (einheitlicher) Lockdown, sondern das reinste Chaos.



Chaos ist das richtige Wort, stichwort Italien, stichwort New York. Chaos kostet den meisten Menschen das Leben, weil niemand mehr zuständig ist, Behandlungen ausbleiben und die Menschen sterben.

Warum fällt dieses Chaos oder Arten davon jedoch nur dieses Jahr auf?

Frankreich: Grippewelle ueberlastet Krankenhaeuser - DER SPIEGEL

Grippe ueberfordert Krankenhaeuser: Influenza-Patienten liegen auf den Fluren | Wunderweib

Wochenlanges Warten auf den Arzt (Archiv)

Es ist eine völlige Hysterie, keine reale erhöhte Gefahr, und vergleichbar mit der Grippe.
Dass es schlimmer sei, ist völliger Unsinn, dafür gibt es bis heute keinen einzigen Beweis.

Im Grippewinter 2017/2018 hatte man 330 000 Laborbestätigte, gemeldete Infekionen mit dem Influenzavirus.



> Doch auch der andere Fall kommt laut RKI vor und Influenza wird häufig fälschlicherweise nicht als Todesursache auf dem Totenschein eingetragen: Auch wenn Grippe wesentlich zum Tod beigetragen hat, ist die Erfahrung des RKI, dass Todesfälle, die der Influenza zuzuschreiben sind, sich in anderen Todesursachen wie Diabetes mellitus, Lungenentzündung oder Krankheiten des Herz-Kreislauf-Systems verbergen



Also haben wir 2017/2018 25000 geschätzte Influenza Tote bei 330 000 ursprünglich gemeldeten, weil kaum einer das in den Totenschein schreibt, interessant.

Das wäre eine Mortalität von 25000/330000*100, von 7,5%. Wow, das ist aber schlimm, schlimm.

Während man bei Influenza also die Totenscheine nicht mit Influenza ausfüllt und nur 1600 offiziell gemeldete Tote hat und die Dunkelziffer der Toten extrem hoch ist und anhand der Übersterblichkeit in Deutschland auf 25000 geschätzt wurden, hat man durch den Wahnsinn bei Corona kaum Dunkelziffern der Toten, weil man bei den Totenscheinen anders verfährt und alles getestet wird, dafür aber hohe Dunkelziffern bei Infektionen, die aber gar nicht bemerkt werden und eine geringe Übersterblichkeit von nur 8% im April.

Diese ganze Krise ist ein reines selektives Zahlenspiel, welches zur völligen Verblödung der Massen führt.
Auch in Europa wird über das Jahr verteilt keine Übersterblichkeit zu den Jahren mit den stärksten Grippewellen sichtbar sein, da gehe ich jede Wette ein.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Trump dreht es sich auch, so wie er es braucht:
> Kehrtwende von Trump: Masken sind jetzt "patriotisch" | tagesschau.de



Trump geht nur nach Umfragewerten, wenn die sinken, reagiert er.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2020)

Und wenn man die Maßnahmen wie Masken etc. auch in der Grippezeit schon gemacht hätte, hätte es da auch deutlich weniger Fälle gegeben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Maßnahmen wie Masken etc. auch in der Grippezeit schon gemacht hätte, hätte es da auch deutlich weniger Fälle gegeben.


Aha, also dann dauerhafte Maskenpflicht bei jedem Gesundheitsfurz.
Wird dann der vollständige Ruin der Wirtschaft und des Privatlebens.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aha, also dann dauerhafte Maskenpflicht bei jedem Gesundheitsfurz.



Willst du das Leben sicherer machen, musst du einschränken.
Das fing bei der Gurtpflicht an. Man schränkte die Autofahrer ein, aber es half.
Die Frage ist halt, in wie weit sich die Leute einschränken lassen. Klar kannst du eine dauerhafte Maskenpflicht fordern. Das würde das Leben sicherer machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du das Leben sicherer machen, musst du einschränken.
> Das fing bei der Gurtpflicht an. Man schränkte die Autofahrer ein, aber es half.
> Die Frage ist halt, in wie weit sich die Leute einschränken lassen. Klar kannst du eine dauerhafte Maskenpflicht fordern. Das würde das Leben sicherer machen.


Irgendwann ist aber einfach mal Ende der Fahnenstange, das will aber unser heiliger Jens Spahn nicht einsehen. Wenn es nach dem ginge wäre bald alles verboten.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist aber einfach mal Ende der Fahnenstange, das will aber unser heiliger Jens Spahn nicht einsehen. Wenn es nach dem ginge wäre bald alles verboten.



Nicht nur wenn man Spahn fragt. Guck dich hier im Thread um


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Maßnahmen wie Masken etc. auch in der Grippezeit schon gemacht hätte, hätte es da auch deutlich weniger Fälle gegeben.



Meinst wie die Japaner ?^^

Wirst du hier nicht haben.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2020)

Schaffe89 lässt seine Sockenpuppe auch weiterhin fleißig tanzen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, langsam habe ich es satt mir deinen geistig unterentwickelnden Scheiss durchzulesen, du bist ja nicht mal in der Lage aus deinen eigenen vorgebrachten Argumenten, die Schlüsse eines geistig normalen und logisch denken Menschen zu ziehen!



Das tut mir aber leid, dass dich das überfordert, während ich auf all dein Geschreibsel problemlos eingehe, kommen von dir nur Allgemeinplätze und beschimpfungen.
 Hast du überhaupt annäherungsweise Ahnung von Medizin? 

Es gibt bis heute keinen einzigen Beleg dafür, dass Covid 19 einen schlimmeren Verlauf nimmt als die übliche Influenza Infektion. Ich habe dir im vorigen Beitrag gezeigt, dass in Deutschland 2012/2013 28000 Grippetote gegen 330 000 gemeldete Infektionen stehen, was eine IFR Rate von 7,5% zur Folge hätte.

Und in der Corona-Krise rechnet man auf genau diese Weise, auch viele Hobbymediziner in diesem Topic tun das, schüren Angst und Verzweiflung, dabei passiert eigentlich gar nichts ungewöhnliches.

In Deutschland stehen etwa 10 000 Corona-Tote gegen 210 000 gemeldete Infektionen.
2012/2013 stehen 28000 Grippetote gegen 330 000 gemeldeten Infektionen.

Wenn wir nun nichts unternommen hätte, was wäre dann gewesen?  Genau sagen kann man das nicht.

Aber:

Tönnies. 1700 Infektionen vor über einem Monat und bisher kein Toter, Heinsbergstudie <0,36 IFR Rate.

Sind das bei Tönnies alles Menschen zwischen 18 und 25 ohne Vorerkrankung? Wie wahrscheinlich ist das?
Wahrscheinlich ist vielmehr, dass du ein Hochstapler bist. Da kann man sich den Mund auch fusselig reden, du wirst das nie und nimmer kapieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles was du über die Grippe schreibst ist ja halbwegs richtig, nur gab es wegen der Grippe keinen Shutdown und pandemische Gegenmassnahmen...



Aber den hätte man machen müssen, dann hätten wir vielleicht nur 10 000 Grippetote und nicht wie jedes Jahr 20 bis 30k.



> Der Winter 2012/2013 brachte eine der tödlichsten Grippewellen. Das RKI geht in seiner konservativen Berechnung von *20.600* Grippetoten aus. Nur die Grippewelle 1995/1996 kostete noch mehr Menschen das Leben (*24.900*). Nach einer weniger vorsichtigen Berechnungsmethode könnten die Zahlen noch deutlich höher liegen: bei *28.900 *(für 2012/2013) und *29.900 *(1995/1996).



Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, das sind ja nur die 3 fachen Coronatoten, die wir dieses Jahr haben.
Und das hat man mit Ausnahme weniger Jahre jedes Jahr, auch dieses Jahr sind wieder 5000 bis 10 000 Menschen an Grippe gestorben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> , hätte man Corona genauso laufen lassen wie die Grippe, hätten wir jetzt 20-30% verstorbenes medizinisches Personal



Ich wusste nicht, dass die IFR Rate bei 30% liegt, erzähle mir mehr davon, ich höre dir so lange zu, wie es meine Zeit erlaubt.
Ich höre mir gerne Dummfug ² an und lasse mich berieseln und bespaßen, solange halbwegs gesittet diskutiert wird.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Millionen von Infizierten, hunderttausende von Toten und völlig überlastete Krankenhäuser, wo wahrscheinlich das medizinische Personal gar nicht mehr freiwillig arbeiten würde!



Wenn Grippe und Corona zusammenkommen, wie in Italien oder Spanien, dann kann das durchaus der Fall sein.
Nur sind die Krankenhäuser in Italien und Spanien schon alleine jedes Jahr mit den Grippepatienten total überfordert.
Was bedeutet das für dich? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Corona ist eben keine Influenza sondern wesentlich gefährlicher, was wirklich ALLLE Zahlen aus den verschiedenen Corona Krisengebieten belegen, gerade wenn man auch auf die Todesrate des medizinischen Personals schaut!



Corona wird sich am Ende dieser "Pandemie"  sogar nicht als mortaler darstellen, da gehe ich jede Wette ein.
SARS-CoV-2 zirkuliert schon seit November 2019 durch Europa und wurde in den Abwässern gemessen, das bedeutet, dass schon im Herbst 2019 viele Menschen mit Sars-CoV-2 infiziert sein mussten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich geistig so unterentwickelt bist, das du nicht in der Lage bist, die Massnahmen gegen Corona inklusive Shutdown geistig mit den momentanen Zahlen logisch in Verbindung zu bringen und zu verknüpfen, dann kann dir niemand mehr helfen.



Zeige mir doch mal wie du diese Zahlen verknüpfst und die Schlüsse daraus ziehst.
Du schreibst doch nur von anderen ab, ohne dir selbst Gedanken zu machen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es kann doch wirlich nicht so  schwer sein zu verstehen , dass die Zahlen so sind wie sie sind, und sich so entwickelt haben




Um welche Zahlen geht es?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Maßnahmen wie Masken etc. auch in der Grippezeit schon gemacht hätte, hätte es da auch deutlich weniger Fälle gegeben.



In Studien wurde die Wirksamkeit von Masken nicht festgestellt, also hat man keine Masken empfohlen.
Masken sind jetzt als neues Phänomen plötzlich sinnvoll, obwohl man weiß, dass Masken kaum etwas bewirken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du das Leben sicherer machen, musst du einschränken.



Dann bitte auch verbieten Auto zu fahren, Extremsport zu betreiben, Hochzeiten verbieten, weil das ja Menschenansammlungen sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das fing bei der Gurtpflicht an. Man schränkte die Autofahrer ein, aber es half.



Ja schon schlimm wie so ein Gurt einschränkt, vor allem weil die Wirksamkeit solcher Gurte ja nicht nachgewiesen ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, in wie weit sich die Leute einschränken lassen. Klar kannst du eine dauerhafte Maskenpflicht fordern. Das würde das Leben sicherer machen.



Die Freiheit einzuschränken, wird das Leben nicht sicherer machen, sondern unsicherer.



Poulton schrieb:


> Schaffe89 lässt seine Sockenpuppe auch weiterhin fleißig tanzen.



Wer ist Schaffe89? Haste einen Link?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt annäherungsweise Ahnung von Medizin?



Wäre schön, wenn du Ahnung von Medizin hättest, schließlich gibt du dich als Mediziner aus.
Wahrscheinlich ist vielmehr, dass du ein Hochstapler bist. Da kann man sich den Mund auch fusselig reden, du wirst das nie und nimmer kapieren.

Zeigt sich auch daran, dass du zu keiner einzigen Zahl die du dir ausgedacht hast nur eine einzige Quelle daneben stehen hast.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zeigt sich auch daran, dass du zu keiner einzigen Zahl die du dir ausgedacht hast nur eine einzige Quelle daneben stehen hast.



Die Grippetoten in Abhängigkeit zu den labortechnisch bestätigten stammen vom RKI.
Die 28000 Grippetote stammen von hier.

In Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr viele tausend Menschen an Influenza, die letzten beiden Jahre glücklicherweise etwas weniger.

Natürlich wollen Panikmacher wie du das nicht wahrhaben, lieber möchtest du Menschen mit dediziert anderer Meinung wegsperren lassen und kaust andereren das Ohr ab, 5% würden sterben.

Hier die angeforderte Risikoanalyse eines Referents aus dem Innenministerium, falls es jemanden der Corona-Gläubigen interessiert.

https://www.achgut.com/images/uploa...00508_Versendung_Bericht_an_Krisenstab_01.pdf

Covid-19 - Grossbritannien und die Statistik: Stimmt die Zahl der Corona-Toten ueberhaupt nicht?



> Nach Angaben der britischen Regierung soll zuerst die Methode überprüft werden, nach der die Zahl der Todesfälle berechnet wird. Hintergrund ist eine Studie der Universität Oxford, wonach es Fehler in der offiziellen Statistik geben könnte.
> 
> Nach Angaben der Autoren gleichen die britischen Gesundheitsbehörden derzeit nur die Liste der nachgewiesenen Corona-Infektionen und das zentrale Sterberegister miteinander ab. Die jeweilige Todesursache werde aber nicht überprüft. Es sei daher möglich, dass ein bereits genesener Patient, der einige Zeit später etwa bei einem Verkehrsunfall ums Leben komme, als Corona-Toter in der Statistik geführt werde.
> 
> Großbritannien gehört laut Statistik zu den weltweit am stärksten von der Corona-Pandemie betroffenen Ländern. Seit Beginn der Pandemie wurden mehr als 45.000 Corona-Tote gezählt, so viele wie in keinem anderen Land in Europa.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYCbXBQwhtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn du Ahnung von Medizin hättest, schließlich gibt du dich als Mediziner aus.



Wo gibt er sich denn als Mediziner aus?
Das steht nirgendwo im Zitat. Um Ahnung davon zu haben muss man nicht zwingend Mediziner sein, da muss man auch ein bestimmtes Studium haben, um sich so nennen zu dürfen: Mediziner - DocCheck Flexikon


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Grafik mit einem leichten Anstieg der Todesfälle selbst gepostet.
> In Anbetracht der aktiven Fälle und der Neuinfektionen ist die Zahl der täglichen Todesfälle nur 1/8 so hoch wie zu Beginn der Pandemie.



Wenn man komplexe Sachverhalte so vereinfacht darstellen will...

Es gibt weiterhin eine Korrelation zwischen steigenden Fallzahlen und steigenden Todesfällen, das zeigt Dir die Grafik deutlich. Dass die Todeszahlen insgesamt sinken hat Gründe, aber es ist nicht zu übersehen, steigende Fallzahlen führen zu steigenden Todesfällen
- Mehr Tests = frühzeitiges erkennen von Covid = bei dramatischer Verschlechterung weiß man worans liegt. Covid kann binnen Stunden den Krankheitsverlauf drastisch verändern, wer hier bereits getestet wurde, den kann man zielführender einer Behandlung zuführen.
- Längere Behandlungsdauern - da wir Covid besser erkennen können wir mehr Leute rechtzeitig behandeln. Bedeutet aber auch, wir haben von Ausbruch & Erkennung bis tatsächlichem Tod jetzt oftmals eine längere Zeitspanne. Denn es gibt Menschen die trotz sofortiger Behandlung dennoch an Covid versterben.
- Mehr Kapazitäten zur Behandlung von Covid Patienten geschaffen, sofern das möglich war.

Wir sind also in der Erkennung besser geworden und in der Therapie. Ist doch logisch, dass sich das positiv auf die Todesrate auswirkt. Das macht aber das Virus nicht minder gefährlich, denn wenn du zuviele Beatmungspflichtige Patienten hast, dann kann das Gesundheitssystem die nicht alle auf einmal versorgen. Wenn du zuviele Covid Patienten zu therapieren hast, dann werden andere Patienten z.b. mit Krebs nicht ausreichend versorgt, teilweise kommen die dann erst garnicht in die Klinik. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Deine Interpretation ist wohl dem Panikmodus geschuldet. Diesen leichten Anstieg kann man alleine mit "Exzess mit Corona" verbuchen, weil es momentan 4 mal so viele aktive Fälle wie Mitte April gibt, aber weniger als die Hälfte pro tag sterben. Wenn die Zahlen wieder auf das Niveau im April ansteigen, dann macht dein Bullshit Sinn.



Oder anders gesagt, du hast keine Ahnung wie die Bekämpfung einer Pandemie funktioniert. Wir haben 4 mal soviele aktive Fälle (in den USA geh ich mal aus) wie Mitte April.
Du schaust auf die AKTUELLEN Todeszahlen und glaubst alles sei gut. Du blendest komplett aus, dass wir jetzt aber auch 4 mal soviele (erkannte) Infizierte haben und damit eine weit größere Reichweite für weitere Ansteckungen.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> 3. Seit den Grippeimpfungen mehr Menschen an Grippe sterben



Sorry, aber das ist wieder Bullshit.
1.) Mehr Tote als in welchem Vergleichszeitraum?
2.) Wir haben in Deutschland einen spürbaren Rückgang an Grippeimpfungen bei Risikogruppen. 2017/2018 war eine schwere Grippewelle, aber nur 35% der > 60 jährigen haben sich impfen lassen... (RKI  -  Impfungen A - Z - Grippeschutzimpfung: Haeufig gestellte Fragen und Antworten) Wie will man die Wirksamkeit einer Impfung kritisieren, wenn diejenigen, die davon am meisten betroffen sind sich nicht impfen lassen? Das sagt 0,0 über wie Wirksamkeit einer Impfung aus, sondern vielmehr über die Idiotie der Menschen.
Hätten wir in den Risikogruppen Impfraten von >70% und trotzdem mehr Tote, dann könnte man hier vllt ansetzen, aber so ist das einfach nur Dummfug.


Und sorry, dich kann man halt nicht ernstnehmen wenn du nur Bullshit rechnest.
Z.b. mit dem Iran.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und dann schauen wir auf die Todeszahlen. 14400.
> Das macht einen IFR Wert von 0,06.



Wie soll man dich ernst nehmen, wenn du mit den nicht bestätigten Fallzahlen - die vollkommen jede Matrix sprengen - rechnest, aber das mit den offiziellen Todeszahlen verrechnest. Das ist Cherry Picking deluxe.
Und wenn du solche Rechnungen dann noch mit Atilla Hildmann-Empfehlungen zur Maskenpflicht garnierst, denkst du wirklich, damit wirst du zum angesehenen Gesprächspartner?


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

Er hat nicht Avocadolf als Quelle genommen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Fresse -- was ist das denn für ein Depp. 
Aber wer behauptet, dass zuviel Zucker und Fett nicht krankt macht, hat natürlich den totalen Durchblick.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Grippetoten in Abhängigkeit zu den labortechnisch bestätigten stammen vom RKI.
> Die 28000 Grippetote stammen von hier.



Find ich gut dass du endlich die Notwendigkeit einer Grippeimpfung eingesehen hast.
Aus deinem Link Mehr als 20.000 Grippe-Tote | Meine Gesundheit



> Die Grippeschutzimpfung ist noch immer die einzige Möglichkeit, einer Grippeinfektion vorzubeugen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse -- was ist das denn für ein Depp.
> Aber wer behauptet, dass zuviel Zucker und Fett nicht krankt macht, hat natürlich den totalen Durchblick.



Würds dich wundern wenn ich Dir sage, dass er auch gegen die Migrationspolitik 2015 war und einen "muslimischen Alltagsextremismus" festgestellt haben will?


----------



## Slezer (22. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Er hat nicht Avocadolf als Quelle genommen?


Besser als die andern hier im Forum zb Telepolis oder Postillon...


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Besser als die andern hier im Forum zb Telepolis oder Postillon...


Nicht wirklich.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Besser als die andern hier im Forum zb Telepolis oder Postillon...



Wirklich nicht.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo gibt er sich denn als Mediziner aus?


Dort gibt sich Tausendsassa Schaffe89 als großer Medicus aus:


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Als Heilpraktiker und als Arzt in  Russland behandle und behandelte ich ausschließlich mittels anerkannter  schulmedizinischer Verfahren.
> In Deutschland Phytotherapie, Aromatherapie , Autogenes Training, Chiropraktik, zudem bin ich  ausgebildeter Physiotherapeut.
> Mein Facharztabschluss in RU wurde 1994 in Deutschland nicht anerkannt.



PS: Wer hat Warsteiner Pizza bestellt?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Kann ja durchaus sein, dass er Medizin studiert hat, Autoritäten gelten aber in der Wissenschaft nichts, also ist das egal.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Wer hat Warsteiner Pizza bestellt?



Ich nehme eine Clinton XXL mit doppelt Kaese.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2020)

Jetzt fragt man sich natürlich, warum Lichtspieler hierzulande keine Approbation als Facharzt erhalten hat und sich deshalb seit 16 Jahren als eine Mischung aus Kräuterhexe und Räuchermännchen durchschlagen muss. Da er ja offenbar der deutschen Sprache hinlänglich mächtig ist, kann es eigentlich nur noch an unzureichender Ausbildung oder an Berufsunwürdigkeit aufgrund von (zumeist, jedoch nicht zwingend fachlicher) Verfehlungen liegen.

Dass er zudem als Chiropraktiker tätig ist, wundert mich nicht, schließlich ist das ebenfalls hochgradig kontrawissenschaftlich und passt zu dem, was er hier absondert.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Nun die Mutter von nem Freund war Matheprof in good old Russia und das wurde hier nicht anerkannt. Diese Behauptung ist daher für mich zumindest nachvollziehbar.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Haben die sich nicht teilweise "Ingeneure" genannt was hier ein normaler Gesellenbrief oder Meister wäre?

Aber Schaffe das ist schon ein richtiger Allrounder. Sehr beeindruckend.
Mediziner, Computerfachmann (vorzugsweise Intel & Nvidia), Psychologe, Politikforscher etc.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn man komplexe Sachverhalte so vereinfacht darstellen will...



Ich stelle nur die Frage, weshalb die Sterblichkeit nur noch 1/8 so hoch ist wie zu Beginn der Pandemie.
Ich ziehe daraus meine Schlüsse was die IFR Rate betrifft und das ist auf die aktuellen bereits leicht angestiegenen Zahlen bezogen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt weiterhin eine Korrelation zwischen steigenden Fallzahlen und steigenden Todesfällen, das zeigt Dir die Grafik deutlich.



Es gibt auch Korrelationen zwischen höheren Grippe Durchimpfungsraten und mehr Grippe Todesfällen, was am Ende nicht bedeutet, dass  Impfungen dafür verantwortlich sind.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass die Todeszahlen insgesamt sinken hat Gründe, aber es ist nicht zu übersehen, steigende Fallzahlen führen zu steigenden Todesfällen



In Relation zu den aktiven Fällen und Neuinfektionen erheblich, was die IFR Rate um den Teiler 8 senkt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Covid kann binnen Stunden den Krankheitsverlauf drastisch verändern, wer hier bereits getestet wurde, den kann man zielführender einer Behandlung zuführen.



Das kann eine Influenza Infektion auch.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Bedeutet aber auch, wir haben von Ausbruch & Erkennung bis tatsächlichem Tod jetzt oftmals eine längere Zeitspanne.



Die Ärzte sind also in sehr kurzer Zeit viel besser geworden. Ich stelle eine ganz andere These auf:

Der Lockdown, fehlende Behandlungen, unbehandelte Schlaganfälle und Herzinfarkte machen einen großen Teil der Toten aus.

Über alles betrachtet hatten wir im Jahr 2018 insgesamt ca. 17 Mio vollstationäre Patienten mit OPs. Das sind im Schnitt 1,4 Mio Patienten pro Monat. 
Im März undApril wurden 90% aller nicht unmittelbar notwendiger OPs verschoben bzw. nicht durchgeführt. Dasheißt 2,5 Mio Menschen wurden in Folge der Regierungsmaßnahmen nicht versorgt und das ist nur auf die Bundesrepublik Deutschland bezogen, in anderen Ländern, mit wesentlich schlechterer Gesundheitsversorgung will man gar nicht spekulieren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> - Mehr Kapazitäten zur Behandlung von Covid Patienten geschaffen, sofern das möglich war.



Die Kapazitäten in Deutschland wurden nicht mal zu 8% belegt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir sind also in der Erkennung besser geworden und in der Therapie. Ist doch logisch, dass sich das positiv auf die Todesrate auswirkt.



In wenigen Monaten wurden die Menschen in der USA also 8x besser was die Behandlung angeht.
Nein, viel eher lag es am Lockdown und der hohen Dunkelziffer an Infizierten, die davon aber nichts gemerkt haben.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das macht aber das Virus nicht minder gefährlich, denn wenn du zuviele Beatmungspflichtige Patienten hast, dann kann das Gesundheitssystem die nicht alle auf einmal versorgen.



Beatmen schadet in vielen Fällen mehr als es nutzt. Beamtung ist der letzte Versuch, sozusagen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du zuviele Covid Patienten zu therapieren hast, dann werden andere Patienten z.b. mit Krebs nicht ausreichend versorgt, teilweise kommen die dann erst garnicht in die Klinik.



 Ich kenne aus meinem näheren Umfeld niemanden der während der Coronazeit einen Hausarzt oder Heilpraktiker aufgesucht hat.
Die Besuchszahlen meiner Praxis sind um 80% zurückgegangen, obwohl sich an alle Empfehlungen gehalten wurde und sogar die erlaubte Wiederaufbereitung der FFP Masken ausgeschlagen wurde.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du schaust auf die AKTUELLEN Todeszahlen und glaubst alles sei gut.



Das habe ich nie gesagt. Während einer Grippe oder Coronawelle ist nie "alles gut". Risikopatienten werden versterben und müssen sich wie bisher mit Händewaschen und Social Distancing aus der Welle heraushalten, für Gesunde gilt das nicht, da ist Corona mit der Grippe vergleichbar, auch wenn die Qualitätsmedien etwas anderes verlautbaren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du blendest komplett aus, dass wir jetzt aber auch 4 mal soviele (erkannte) Infizierte haben und damit eine weit größere Reichweite für weitere Ansteckungen.



Und trotz dieser Reichweite nur halb so viele Tote wie im April pro Tag.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist wieder Bullshit.


.[/QUOTE]

Das sind Zahlend es SWR Fernsehen in einer Dokumentation von 2010, wurde verlinkt.
Obwohl 8 mal mehr Menschen mit Grippeimpstoffen versorgt wurden, stieg der Ziel der schweren Erkrankungen in Krankenhäusern an Influenza an.

Das ist auch nicht verwunderlich. Es braucht nur ein paar schwere Grippejahre in denen die Grippeimpfung kontraproduktiv ist.

Das RKI gib dazu folgendes an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet einen durchschnittlich nur 21%en Schutz der Risikogruppen vor einer Infektion in einem engen Zeitfenster von 5 Jahren.
Ungeachtet eines gewichtigen Faktums: Menschen die sich impfen lassen und regelmäßig zum Arzt gehen, achten mehr auf ihre Gesundheit, was diese Grafik ad absurdum führt.
Wahrscheinlich ist vielmehr, dass der Schutz nicht signifikant ist, oder schlimmstenfalls gar nicht existiert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das sagt 0,0 über wie Wirksamkeit einer Impfung aus, sondern vielmehr über die Idiotie der Menschen.



Die entscheidende Rolle ob mit Impfung oder ohne spielen immer die T-Zellen. Sie übernehmen die Immunantwort mehrere Aufgaben, selbst werden sie im Thymus hergestellt und dieser Thymus bildet sich je älter ein Mensch wird, immer weiter zurück, somit nehmen auch die im Thymus gebildeten Abwehrzellen immer mehr ab.

Ältere, kranke Menschen reagieren nicht besonders positiv auf die Grippeimpfung,  deswegen sollte man lieber Kinder als Alte impfen, weil diese die Hauptüberträger sind.

Dass Grippeimpfungen bei Senioren so weit hinter den Erwartungen sind, ist kein deutsches Phänomen, kein russisches, kein polnisches kein europäisches, sondern ein weltweites.
 Antikörper werden wegen fortschreitender Immunseneszenz nicht mehr gebildet.

Hier eine Studie:

ACP Journals

Auszug:

_______________________________________________________________________
The data included 170 million episodes of care and 7.6 million deaths. Turning 65 was associated with a statistically and clinically significant increase in rate of seasonal influenza vaccination. However, no evidence indicated that vaccination reduced hospitalizations or mortality among elderly persons. The estimates were precise enough to rule out results from many previous studies.

*Conclusion:*

Current vaccination strategies prioritizing elderly persons may be less effective than believed at reducing serious morbidity and mortality in this population, which suggests that supplementary strategies may be necessary.

_____________________________________________________________________

Ich schätze dich in medizinischen Fragen als weitgehend ahnungslos ein.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Hätten wir in den Risikogruppen Impfraten von >70% und trotzdem mehr Tote, dann könnte man hier vllt ansetzen, aber so ist das einfach nur Dummfug.



Ja, du musst es schon wissen, zudem sprach ich von einer Korrelation, nicht einer Abhängigkeit.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und sorry, dich kann man halt nicht ernstnehmen wenn du nur Bullshit rechnest.
> Z.b. mit dem Iran.



Diese Zahlen basieren auf einer iranische Studie des Gesundheitsministeriums, die kommen nicht von mir.
Für die Infektionsepidemiologie ist die höhe der Dunkelziffer entscheidend.
Nur so kann die Letalität seriös berechnet werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie soll man dich ernst nehmen, wenn du mit den nicht bestätigten Fallzahlen - die vollkommen jede Matrix sprengen - rechnest, aber das mit den offiziellen Todeszahlen verrechnest.



Das ist immer noch weit besser als eine Rechnung ohne Dunkelziffer anzustellen, wie das selbsternannte Experten in Politik, Gesundheitswesen und in diesem Forum praktizieren.

Wir haben bereits in mehreren Ländern aussagekräftige Studien zur Letalität, auch in Deutschland.
Verlinkt habe ich diese schon in mehreren Beiträgen, interessieren tut sich jedoch niemand dafür.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist Cherry Picking deluxe.



Nein ganz bestimmt nicht, Grippe bewegt sich in der Letalität/Mortalität auch in einem Range von 0,06 bis 0,3% und Corona wird sich letztendlich auch in diesem Bereich bewegen, eventuell im ersten Jahr etwas höher, bis 0,5%, je nach Land und Gesundheitsversorgung.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Find ich gut dass du endlich die Notwendigkeit einer Grippeimpfung eingesehen hast.



Bei Risikogruppen ist eine Grippeimpfung unter Umständen sinnvoll, etwa Babies mit Immundefekten, die den Nestschutz nach 6 Monaten verloren haben und deren Thymus die Reifung krankheitsbekämpfender T-Zellen unzureichend stimuliert. 

Aber nur weil etwas für einen kleinen Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung sinnvoll ist, bedeutet es nicht, dass es für andere auch so ist.

Du nimmst ja auch nicht bei allen Menschen eine Amputation vor, weil es schweren  Diabetes Fällen vorkommt.

Wobei ich denke so blöd könntest du schon sein.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Schaffe das ist schon ein richtiger Allrounder. Sehr beeindruckend.
> Mediziner, Computerfachmann (vorzugsweise Intel & Nvidia), Psychologe, Politikforscher etc.


Was sagte ein berühmtes Forenmitglied öfters vor längerer Zeit:


> Bitte nur Experten


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die Mutter von nem Freund war Matheprof in good old Russia und das wurde hier nicht anerkannt. Diese Behauptung ist daher für mich zumindest nachvollziehbar.



Die Frage ist, *was* wurde nicht anerkannt? Die Professur, oder das Mathematik-Diplom?
Oder wurde die Anerkennung für einen bestimmten Zweck (z.B. als Dozentin) angestrebt? Dann können nämlich auch ungenügende Sprachkenntnisse oder Ähnliches, das nicht in direkten Bezug zur fachlichen Qualifikation steht, die Ursache sein.
Und nicht zuletzt: Hat sie ihre Qualifikation tatsächlich in Russland oder noch in der UDSSR erworben? In letzterer gab es nämlich einige Wege, Akademiker "aus dem Herzen der Arbeiterschaft" auszubilden, die heutigen und hiesigen formalen Kriterien nicht genügen (Was nicht heißen muss, dass man in der Sache nicht qualifiziert wäre, dies wäre dann lediglich schwerer zu belegen ...).

Grundsätzlich: Wer tatsächlich nach hiesigen Erfordernissen qualifiziert ist, die deutsche Sprache einigermaßen beherrscht und seine Papiere und Sinne beisammen hat, bekommt seinen Studienabschluss auch anerkannt.

Beispielsweise ist mein Hausarzt iranischer Herkunft, hat in seiner alten Heimat Medizin studiert und doktort nicht nur an mir erfolgreich herum. Etliche meiner Arbeitskollegen haben ausländische Abschlüsse und mussten zudem noch erweiterte Sicherheitsüberprüfungen bestehen, damit diese anerkannt und auch anwendbar sind. Meine Ergänzungsausbildung für Sprecherprofiling fand ebenfalls im Ausland statt und wurde hierzulande nach längerem Behördenmarathon anerkannt - wobei das womöglich nicht ganz vergleichbar ist, da spezifisch für die hiesige Anwendung erworben.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2020)

Es geht mir nicht darum ob ich Lichtspieler zustimme oder nicht, ich mag nur diese Vorverurteilungen nicht und jemanden absprechen, dass man studiert hat.
Dafür gibt es zu viele, für uns nachweisbar, in Deutschland studierte Ärzte die einfach Bullshit verbreiten. Wie hier (sorry für die Quelle)
Der bayerische Arzt, der noch immer Homosexuelle "heilen" will

Bleiben wir dabei uns an den für uns überprüfbaren Aussagen abzuarbeiten.

@mahoy
Ging um das Diplom, Details kenne ich nicht. 
Aber diese Fälle sind ja durchaus auch in der Popkultur bekannt, wie in einer TBBT Folge als Sheldon nicht auf den Hausmeister hören möchte


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt man sich natürlich, warum Lichtspieler hierzulande keine Approbation als Facharzt erhalten hat und sich deshalb seit 16 Jahren als eine Mischung aus Kräuterhexe und Räuchermännchen durchschlagen muss.



Ich finde es interessant, dass ihr "Erleuchtete" mehr über meine Persönlichkeit sprecht, als über das eigentliche Thema. Ich würde das als Ablenkungsmanöver betrachten.
Und diese ständigen Beleidigungen wie "Kräuterhexe", diskreditieren vielmehr dich. Ich habe noch nicht gesehen, dass du mich inhaltlich widerlegst.
Sollte das der Fall sein, schwenke ich gerne von meinem Kurs ab, bisher tut sich da aber nicht viel.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da er ja offenbar der deutschen Sprache hinlänglich mächtig ist, kann es eigentlich nur noch an unzureichender Ausbildung oder an Berufsunwürdigkeit aufgrund von (zumeist, jedoch nicht zwingend fachlicher) Verfehlungen liegen.



Ich würde nicht sagen, dass mich mein beruflicher Werdegang besonders darin qualifiziert, Zahlenspiele zu betreiben, aber was qualifiziert dich denn?

Eine Ausbildung als Spin-Doktor und Provokateur?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass er zudem als Chiropraktiker tätig ist, wundert mich nicht, schließlich ist das ebenfalls hochgradig kontrawissenschaftlich und passt zu dem, was er hier absondert.



Also da muss ich lachen. Die moderne Chiropraktik versteht sich nur als Behandlung von funktionellen und reversiblen Störungen des Bewegungsapparates und hat sich darauf spezialisiert und geht Hand in Hand mit Ansätzen der Physiotherapie. ( Ich bin auch Physiotherapeut).


Aber genug, der Umschweife, wieso unterhalten wir uns nicht per P/N, oder live per  Messenger? Ist heute Abend um 22 Uhr für dich in Ordnung?
Wir streamen dann die Unterhaltung auf Youtube, dann kann sich jeder eine Meinung darüber bilden, wie viel Ahnung in medizinischen Angelegenheiten bei dir vorhanden ist.
Habe einen leichten russischen Akzent, hoffe das irritiert dich nicht, gerne auch am Wochenende.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Schaffe das ist schon ein richtiger Allrounder. Sehr beeindruckend.
> Mediziner, Computerfachmann (vorzugsweise Intel & Nvidia), Psychologe, Politikforscher etc.



Könntet ihr mit verraten von wem ihr sprecht? Das geht jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit so.
Schafe89 ist wer?


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Schaffe das ist schon ein richtiger Allrounder. Sehr beeindruckend.
> Mediziner, Computerfachmann (vorzugsweise Intel & Nvidia), Psychologe, Politikforscher etc.



Nicht zu vergessen: Merkelopfer. Denn in einer frueheren Inkarnation hat er ja noch behauptet, Corona haette seine ganze Familie hingerafft, weil der Staat nix getan hat. "Allrounder" trifft es da in der Tat gut. Hypochonder, Leugner - bitte nicht vordraengeln, es ist genug fuer alle da.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass ihr "Erleuchtete" mehr über meine Persönlichkeit sprecht, als über das eigentliche Thema. Ich würde das als Ablenkungsmanöver betrachten.



Entschuldige bitte, das war dann wohl eine Fehleinschätzung meinerseits. Nachdem du dich so oft eingehend (und off-topic) mit meiner Person auseinandergesetzt hast, ging ich davon aus, du würdest es wertschätzen, wenn ich es ebenso handhabe.



> Ich habe noch nicht gesehen, dass du mich inhaltlich widerlegst.



Dafür müsstest du erst einmal etwas etwas mit konsistentem Inhalt von dir kommen. Nachdem ich mehrmals inhaltlich auf dein Geschwurbel eingegangen bin und dass von dir wahlweise ignoriert, gezielt missverstanden oder mangels passender Gegenargumente defokussiert wurde (Zum Beispiel mit pikierten Verhalten ...), mache ich mir die Mühe nicht mehr. Das ist, als wollte man ein bockiges Kind von etwas abbringen, was es sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat, aber dessen grundsätzliche Einstellung und Auffassungsgabe sprechen nun einmal dagegen. 



> Ich würde nicht sagen, dass mich mein beruflicher Werdegang besonders darin qualifiziert, Zahlenspiele zu betreiben, aber was qualifiziert dich denn?



Genau das meine ich. Was hat diese Antwort denn damit zu tun, dass es neben mangelnden Sprachfertigkeiten (die ich bei dir ausgeschlossen habe) nur noch zwei mögliche Gründe gibt, mit abgeschlossener ausländischer Facharztausbildung keine Approbation zu erhalten?



> Also da muss ich lachen. Die moderne Chiropraktik versteht sich nur als Behandlung von funktionellen und reversiblen Störungen des Bewegungsapparates und hat sich darauf spezialisiert und geht Hand in Hand mit Ansätzen der Physiotherapie. ( Ich bin auch Physiotherapeut).



Auch "moderner" Unsinn bleibt Unsinn. Chiropraktik ist bereits in ihren Grundannahme weit davon entfernt, wissenschaftlich fundiert zu sein oder in den Behandlungsmethoden den Ansprüchen evidenzbasierter Medizin zu genügen. Wenn man jeglichen esoterischen Blödsinn aus der Chiropraktik entfernt, bleibt das übrig, was jeder Masseur leisten kann. Um das zu wissen, muss man kein Physiotherapeut sein, aber *gerade* als solcher sollte man den Unterschied kennen. Mein Schwiegervater war bis zur Rente ein halbes Jahrhundert lang Physiotherapeut und hätte solche Auswüchse der Komplementärmedizin nicht einmal mit der Kneifzange angefasst.

Ein klassischer Catch 22: Würde Chiropraktik funktionieren, wüsste der Chiropraktiker, welchen Wirbel er adjustieren muss, damit die Störung beseitigt wird, die ursächlich für seine seltsamen Vorstellungen ist.



> Aber genug, der Umschweife, wieso unterhalten wir uns nicht per P/N, oder live per  Messenger? Ist heute Abend um 22 Uhr für dich in Ordnung?
> Wir streamen dann die Unterhaltung auf Youtube, dann kann sich jeder eine Meinung darüber bilden, wie viel Ahnung in medizinischen Angelegenheiten bei dir vorhanden ist.



Mir scheint, du legst viel Wert auf den Heimvorteil. Aber lass' mal gut sein, die Bespaßung der esoterisch angehauchten Aluhut-Gemeinde auf Youtube überlasse ich neidlos dir. Außerdem muss ich morgen früh einen Flug erwischen um ein ganzes Stück südlich deiner alten Heimat meiner hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit als - Wie meintest du so schön? - Spin-Doktor und Provokateur nachzugehen. Dafür hast du aber auch ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir und musst dich mit Anderen herumärgern, die deine Genialität verkennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, *was* wurde nicht anerkannt? Die Professur, oder das Mathematik-Diplom?
> Oder wurde die Anerkennung für einen bestimmten Zweck (z.B. als Dozentin) angestrebt? Dann können nämlich auch ungenügende Sprachkenntnisse oder Ähnliches, das nicht in direkten Bezug zur fachlichen Qualifikation steht, die Ursache sein.
> Und nicht zuletzt: Hat sie ihre Qualifikation tatsächlich in Russland oder noch in der UDSSR erworben? In letzterer gab es nämlich einige Wege, Akademiker "aus dem Herzen der Arbeiterschaft" auszubilden, die heutigen und hiesigen formalen Kriterien nicht genügen (Was nicht heißen muss, dass man in der Sache nicht qualifiziert wäre, dies wäre dann lediglich schwerer zu belegen ...).



Bei der "Anerkennung" eines Diploms, oder bei einem Professor wohl eher Dissertation und Habilitation, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Für akademische Titel gibt es keine harten gesetztlichen Kriterien, weswegen auch diverse "Dr. ..." dubiosester fernabgelegener Universitäten ihren Titel tragen dürfen. Umgekehrt hat so etwas halt keinerlei praktische Bedeutung. Niemand, der im wissenschaftlichen Bereich einstellt (und in vielen Fällen nicht einmal diejenigen, die den Zugang zu einem aufbauenden Studiengang regeln) fragt nur pauschal nach einem Abschluss. Da geht es konkret um die geleisteten Arbeiten und auch die Studienbedingungen werden berücksichtigt. Ein deutsches Diplom ist mehr wert als ein dschibutanisches und nur dass zählt, nicht ob man sich "Dipl. ..." nennen darf.
Berufsqualifizierende Abschlüsse dagegen, also Staatsexamen, Meisterprüfungen, etc., sind eine ganz andere Nummer. Da wird nur ganz wenig akzeptiert. Aber so etwas gibt es für Mathematiker und auch für den gesamten Rest der MathNat nicht. Weiß nicht genau wie es für "Diplm. Ing." aussieht, ob z.B. konkrete Anforderungen für Statiker gestellt werden (wünschenswert wäre es, wenn die tatsächlich Ahnung haben), aber eigentlich kenne ich so etwas nur von Mediziner, Juristen und Lehrern.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, das war dann wohl eine Fehleinschätzung meinerseits. Nachdem du dich so oft eingehend (und off-topic) mit meiner Person auseinandergesetzt hast, ging ich davon aus, du würdest es wertschätzen, wenn ich es ebenso handhabe.



Man kann das handhaben wie man möchte, vielmehr geht der Informationsgehalt deiner Beiträge gegen null und arbeitet weitgehend mit Beleidigungen und billigen rhetorischen Tricks, die dich für die weitere Diskussion disqualifizieren.

Die Art der Argumentation funktioniert nur im Licht der Mehrheitsmeinung.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mehrmals inhaltlich auf dein Geschwurbel eingegangen bin und dass von dir wahlweise ignoriert, gezielt missverstanden oder mangels passender Gegenargumente defokussiert wurde...



Beispiel? Du gehst auf den Einfluss von Gates ID 2020 ein und negierst ihn, obwohl das nicht den Fakten entspricht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist, als wollte man ein bockiges Kind von etwas abbringen, was es sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat, aber dessen grundsätzliche Einstellung und Auffassungsgabe sprechen nun einmal dagegen.



Das dürfte ganz hervorragend dich selbst beschreiben. Alles was von der Mainstream-Meinung abweicht, ist per Definition falsch und nicht diskussionswürdig.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man jeglichen esoterischen Blödsinn aus der Chiropraktik entfernt, bleibt das übrig, was jeder Masseur leisten kann. Um das zu wissen, muss man kein Physiotherapeut sein, aber *gerade* als solcher sollte man den Unterschied kennen.



Chiropraktiker ist nicht viel mehr als ein besserer Masseur, wer behauptet etwas anderes?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mein Schwiegervater war bis zur Rente ein halbes Jahrhundert lang Physiotherapeut und hätte solche Auswüchse der Komplementärmedizin nicht einmal mit der Kneifzange angefasst.



Der Grund warum ich damit aus der Deckung gegangen bin ist, weil mir jemand weißmachen wollte, dass Temperaturen keinen Einfluss auf Erkältungen haben.
Im Winter warme Kleidung zu tragen ist eine Grundvorraussetzung dafür Erkältungskrankheiten zu reduzieren und wie schon vorhin gesagt, muss ich lachen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein klassischer Catch 22: Würde Chiropraktik funktionieren, wüsste der Chiropraktiker, welchen Wirbel er adjustieren muss, damit die Störung beseitigt wird, die ursächlich für seine seltsamen Vorstellungen ist.



Tust ja gerade so als ob jemand mit akutem Bandscheibenvorfall zum Chiropraktiker geht, der es nicht festellt und sich totbehandeln lässt.
Hierbei wäre natürlich keinerlei Besserung zu erwarten, man geht damit vorerst nicht zum Physio.
Erst wird eine Risikoanalyse gemacht und nach der kann ein Physio dann mit Wärme/Kältetherapie und gezielten Übungen die Rückenmuskulatur stärken, Koordinations und Belastungstraining zur nachhaltigen Senkung des Schmerzpotenzials durchführen usw.usf.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber lass' mal gut sein, die Bespaßung der esoterisch angehauchten Aluhut-Gemeinde auf Youtube überlasse ich neidlos dir.



Jetzt dachte ich schon du verlässt deinen Wohlfühlbereich und suchst die direkte Konfrontation, das Angebot steht. Wäre sicher unterhaltsam.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich morgen früh einen Flug erwischen...



Wer kennt ihn nicht, den plötzlich so wichtigen Flug.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der "Anerkennung" eines Diploms, oder bei einem Professor wohl eher Dissertation und Habilitation, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.



Kommst du aus Mitgliedsländern der EU, wird deine Approbation selbstredend sofort anerkannt, aber die EU gab es in den 90er Jahren in der UdSSR/Russland eben nicht und die Hürden mit mittlerweile 53 Jahren sind nach zwei Schlaganfällen mit 44 und 48 Jahren relativ hoch und damals habe ich aus dem Nichts (Flüchtling) meine Heilpraktiker Praxis aufgebaut und nebenbei als Physiotherapeut eine zweite Ausbildung in Deutschland drangehangen. In den 90er Jahren.

Ich muss mich nicht rechtfertigen. Ich würde gerne wissen, was dich und andere befähigt, Menschen derart abzuqualifizieren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Juli 2020)

Redest du gerade mit dir selbst? Von dir habe ich bis jetzt kaum was subastainzielles gehört. Und so persönlich wie du immer wirst ist es lustig wenn du es anderen vorwirfst


----------



## Slezer (23. Juli 2020)

Achte Mal auf Mahoy der ist der schlimmste^^


----------



## Kelemvor (23. Juli 2020)

Mit Verlaub, was Mahoy macht ist Verteidigung.


----------



## blautemple (23. Juli 2020)

Das passt mal wieder zu gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2020)

Bei den Gammelfleischbuden wie Tönnies gibt es nun nicht nur 2120 Coronainfektionen sondern auch Ratten. 
Minister: 2119 Corona-Faelle im Zusammenhang mit Ausbruch bei Toennies | WEB.DE
Toennies-Fleisch lag in von Ratten bevoelkertem Kuehlhaus | WEB.DE


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den Gammelfleischbuden wie Tönnies gibt es nun nicht nur 2120 Coronainfektionen sondern auch Ratten.



In einem Kühlhaus von Nagel Transthermos, nicht bei Tönnies, auch andere Firmen sind betroffen.



Slezer schrieb:


> Achte Mal auf Mahoy der ist der schlimmste^^



Er ist einer der Erleuchteten, der darf das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2020)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie es nach der Urlaubszeit wird. Aktuell ist es in weiten Teilen der Republik ja relativ ruhig und Ansteckungsraten für sieben Tage von unter einem Fall auf 100.000 Bewohner, Das kann sich jederzeit wieder ändern:
Coronavirus News am Donnerstag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL

Wir müssen wachsam bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Liveblog zum Coronavirus: ++ Mallorca-Urlauber positiv getestet ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, was Mahoy macht ist Verteidigung.



Slezer ist bestimmt auch ein Typ Mensch der meint, wer auf  Boden liegt darf sich nicht von tritten verteidigen.  




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Schaffe das ist schon ein richtiger Allrounder. Sehr beeindruckend.
> Mediziner, Computerfachmann (vorzugsweise Intel & Nvidia), Psychologe, Politikforscher etc.



+ Hardware Highlander mit Fake Signaturen und mehrfach account sperreungen rekordhalter


----------



## Slezer (23. Juli 2020)

Ui heftige Unterstellung. Darf man fragen wie du dazu kommst?


----------



## Kelemvor (23. Juli 2020)

Lesen...ok und verstehen


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2020)

In den USA gibt es auch keine Zweite Welle, die erste hat nie aufgehört.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

Corona und Raucher- Jedem dritten jungen Erwachsenen droht schwerer Verlauf | Gesundheit

Was auch klar war und ein weitere Grund mit Rauchen aufzuhören.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona und Raucher- Jedem dritten jungen Erwachsenen droht schwerer Verlauf | Gesundheit
> 
> Was auch klar war und ein weitere Grund mit Rauchen aufzuhören.


An unserer Schule wurden jetzt aufgrund von Corona die Raucherbereiche abgeschafft. Die Schüler stehen nun auf dem Gehweg eng beieinander und rauchen.
So wahrscheinlich auch woanders.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie ich es unserem Lichtspieler prophezeit habe, schwups ist die Todesrate in den USA wieder bei 1200 Toten täglich, tendenz massiv steigend.



Quelle bitte angeben, ansonsten ist das wenig wert. Das wäre im übrigen die immer noch die Hälfte der Todesfälle pro Tag, bei mehr als doppelt so vielen aktiven Fällen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Rechnet man noch die Lernkurve der Medizin dazu werden wir ab kommender Woche das ganze Ausmaß sehen, ich wette die Sterberate steigt wieder auf 2000-3000 Tote täglich.



Wenn sich  50%  der Menschen in den USA mit Covid 19 infizieren, könnte man pro Tag auf 4000 und mehr Tote kommen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier kann man wieder sehen was unser Lichtspieler für einen Unsinn schreibt, anscheinend mit der vollen Absicht Menschen vorsätzlich in Krankheit und Tod zu treiben!



Und ihr treibt die Menschen wohl in den wirtschaftlichen Ruin mit eurer Panikmache.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> , wo wahrscheinlich das medizinische Personal gar nicht mehr freiwillig arbeiten würde!



Der  hätte  sich dann bestimmt freiwillig gemeldet also halb so wild  oder vlt hat er damals auch eine unendliche Quelle an Medizinisches Personal gehabt ? nur die Götter aus Fantasie Romanen wissen es.

um wie viele Patienten kümmert sich eine Deutsche krankenschwester nochmal, so als vergleich mit andere Industrie Nationen ? (pre Corona)


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2020)

Brasilien hat nun ähnlich hohe tägliche Neuinfektionen, wie die USA:

*Brasilien registriert mehr als 67.000 neue Fälle*

_06:35 Uhr_
Brasilien hat innerhalb von 24 Stunden 67.860 neue Fälle registriert. Den Rekord in dem südamerikanischen Land teilte das Gesundheitsministerium mit. Bisher war die höchste Zunahme an Infektionen innerhalb eines Tages 54.771 gewesen. In Brasilien wurden mehr als 82.700 Todesfälle mit dem Coronavirus und 2,2 Millionen Infektionen registriert. Einer der Infizierten ist Präsident Jair Bolsonaro, der am Mittwoch bekannt gab, dass er das dritte Mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen positiv getestet wurde.

https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-donnerstag-127.html


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2020)

Tja, da sieht man mal,
was politische Dilettanten so anrichten können.  

Ist ja in Amerika und Russland auch nicht anders,
solange die Bevölkerung die Füße stillhält,
ist doch alles gut. 

Oder?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2020)

Jetzt geht ja die Diskussion über die Test am Flughafen los. Das hätte man schon im März einführen sollen. Und die Kosten einfach direkt auf den Ticketpreis aufschlagen, dann gibt es da keinen Streit hinterher.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

Virus-Krise schoengerechnet: Analyse widerlegt Trumps Test-Behauptung - n-tv.de


@dkk

Jo Island hatte ischgl schon früher als Risikogebiet erklärt und die anderen haben gepennt 

Coronavirus in Ischgl - Chronologie des Versagens - Politik - SZ.de

+ Norwegen etc 

Auch Norwegen warnte fruehzeitig vor Hotspot Ischgl | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online &#8211; Nachrichten von jetzt!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2020)

Selbst Hamburg war schneller darin Ischgl als Risiko zu erkennen als Ösiland selbst, das war nicht wirklich schwer.
Coronavirus: Hamburg sieht in Ischgl ein Risikogebiet - WELT


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. Juli 2020)

Momentan gibt es in den USA täglich 1100 Todesfälle durch und mit Corona, eine momentane Übersterblichkeit von 10 bis 15%, wenn man alle Fälle wertet, wobei man hier nicht weiß ob die Leute auch nicht ohne Corona innerhalb eines Monats verstorben wären.

Resultate wie es wirklich ist, wird man erst an der Übersterblichkeit sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie viele Menschen sterben an Corona? - quarks.de

Die Übersterblichkeit war nur während des Lockdowns sehr hoch vor allem zu Beginn, in den Folgemonaten ging sie deutlich zurück und das obwohl die Anzahl der aktiven Corona Fälle danach höher gewesen ist.
Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Haben die Menschen mit dem Lockdown getötet und nicht mit Corona Infektionen.
Der Lockdown war in KW12, am 20.März, Menschen haben sich schon ein paar Tage vorher isoliert, insgesamt relativ wenige aktive Fälle, danach ging die Übersterblichkeit während des Lockdowns massiv nach oben, die Fallzahlen erreichten ende Mai das Maximum, dort wo keine Übersterblichkeit mehr vorlag.

Selbst wenn die Werte mit 2 Wochen Verzögerung eintreffen, bleibt diese Tatsache unverändert.

KW 22 dann keine Übersterblichkeit mehr, obwohl zigfach so viele Menschen mit Corona infiziert sind, zigfach so viele als mitten im Lockdown.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt gilt für die Erleuchteten  und Hobbyärzten unter euch, erklärt diese Kurven.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuinfektionen pro Tag, diese gingen nie zurück, aber die Übersterblichkeit ging KW22 fast auf Null,obwohl dort zigfach so viele aktive Fälle vorhanden sind als Anfang April.
Was bedeutet das wohl? Na? Klingelts?

Studie, 14% der Bevölkerung im Bundesstaat New York weisen Antikörper auf.

Das wären 2,6 Millionen Menschen und 1,7 Millionen Menschen in New York City, die Studie wurde schon mitte April durchgeführt.
Bisher sind im Bundes Staat New York 32000 Menschen an Covid 19 gestorben, das bedeutet, mit den vielen weiteren Infizierten des restlichen April, Mai, Juni und Juli zusammen, liegt die IFR Rate bei 1,4% und hier sind jetzt alle Toten bis ende Juli dabei, auch die mit Corona sterben.

In new City starben bis heute 23000 Menschen,bei 1,7 Millionen infizierten wären die IFR rate bei 1,3%.
Mitte April waren das weniger als die Hälfte der Todesfälle, was die IFR Rate in Bereiche der Heinsbergstudie drückt.

Was heißt das? 

Man sollte sich nicht infizieren, lieber darauf verzichten, wie bei einer Grippe auch.
Mehr aber auch nicht genießt euer Leben.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

Topic:

Nein, Covid-19-Sterblichkeitsrate ist nicht Anteil Verstorbener an der Bevoelkerung

Schon alter hut
Faktencheck zu Stefan Homburg: Warum seine Argumente zu kurz greifen



für alles andere 
Coronavirus-Faktenchecks: Diese Behauptungen hat CORRECTIV geprueft


Beitrag Frage: *schnarch*
um wie viele Patienten kümmert sich eine Deutsche Krankenschwester , so als vergleich mit andere Industrie Nationen ? (pre Corona)


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Topic:
> 
> Nein, Covid-19-Sterblichkeitsrate ist nicht Anteil Verstorbener an der Bevoelkerung


Habe ich ja auch so nicht berechnet, sondern Tote durch die Anzahl der Infizierten *100.
Daran scheitert es bei dir schon, du bist nicht mal in der Lage so etwas simples zu verstehen.
In den USA kann es auch 20 Millionen bestätigte Fälle geben, dennoch wird es nie wieder so einen dramatischen Anstieg in der Übersterblichkeit wie zur Lockdownphase geben.

Lockdowns wie in New York sind Brandbeschleuniger, sie helfen unterm Strich nicht.
Wichtig sind Abstandsregeln, Händewaschen, Hygiene, Verbot von Massenveranstaltungen, Saunen, verschwitzte Parties in Skigebieten, usw.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In den USA kann es auch 20 Millionen bestätigte Fälle geben, dennoch wird es nie wieder so einen dramatischen Anstieg in der Übersterblichkeit wie zur Lockdownphase geben.


Doch. Nämlich dann, wenn das Gesundsheitssystem dort komplett kollabiert.

Und nochmal: in den USA gab es, bis auf einzelne Städte und ein paar Bundesstaaten keinen Lockdown. Das war und ist das reinste Chaos.

Hier in Deutschland ist die Zahl der Neuinfektionen durch den Lockdown drastisch zurückgegangen und damit auch die Todesfälle.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch. Nämlich dann, wenn das Gesundsheitssystem dort komplett kollabiert.



Dann schon, korrekt, nur wie wahrscheinlich ist das?



RyzA schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland ist die Zahl der Neuinfektionen durch den Lockdown drastisch zurückgegangen und damit auch die Todesfälle.



Sind sie schon durch das Verbot von Großveranstaltungen und der Hygienemaßnahmen, Schulschließungen, Lockdown und Masken haben wenig dazu beigetragen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. Juli 2020)

Zur Corona Studie aus Italien (Todesfälle), gab es heute einen ausführlichen Beitrag in den ORF Nachrichten:

ZIB 1 vom 23.07.2020 um 19:30 Uhr &#8211; ORF-TVthek

(2 Teile, ab Minute 5)


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Zur Corona Studie aus Italien (Todesfälle), gab es heute einen ausführlichen Beitrag in den ORF Nachrichten:
> 
> ZIB 1 vom 23.07.2020 um 19:30 Uhr – ORF-TVthek
> 
> (2 Teile, ab Minute 5)



kannste direkt verlinken 


ach geht doch net


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann schon, korrekt, nur wie wahrscheinlich ist das?


Wenn das so weitergeht dauert das nicht mehr lange.



> Sind sie schon durch das Verbot von Großveranstaltungen und der Hygienemaßnahmen, Schulschließungen, Lockdown und Masken haben wenig dazu beigetragen.


Durch das Verbot von Großveranstaltungen und freiwilligen Hygeniemaßnahmen sind die Zahlen schon vorher etwas runtergegangen. Das stimmt.
Aber durch den Lockdown am meisten.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2020)

Was für ein Lockdown? Deutschland hatte keinen Lockdown!


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was für ein Lockdown? Deutschland hatte keinen Lockdown!


Vollständig nicht. Aber zum grossen Teil.
Man durfte zwar noch raus aber nur Kontakt zu sehr wenige Personen haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was für ein Lockdown? Deutschland hatte keinen Lockdown!


Gar nichts gab es hier, die meisten Firmen liefen einfach weiter. Es ging nur um Restaurants, Clubs, Saunen, Kultur, Sport und alle Kindereinrichtungen. Einen Lockdown haben wir in Wuhan erlebt und im Norden Italiens. Hier durfte jeder jederzeit raus, abgesehen von denen, die akut unter Quarantäne steckten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber durch den Lockdown am meisten.



Tolle Logik, wenn der Lockdown so viel bringen würde, den wir ja nicht mehr haben, müssten jetzt die Zahlen wieder steigen, da je weniger infiziert sind die Reproduktionszahl gegen 1 oder höher tendiert.

Vor allem die Black Lifes Matter Demos und die Anti Corona Demos hätten Neuinfektionen deutlich beeinflussen  müssen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Tolle Logik, wenn der Lockdown so viel bringen würde, den wir ja nicht mehr haben, müssten jetzt die Zahlen wieder steigen, da je weniger infiziert sind die Reproduktionszahl gegen 1 oder höher tendiert.


Die meisten Menschen halten sich ja noch an die Hygenie -  und Abstandsregeln. Aber die Zahlen werden auch wieder steigen. Spätestens im Herbst.



> Vor allem die Black Lifes Matter Demos und die Anti Corona Demos hätten Neuinfektionen deutlich beeinflussen  müssen.


Da hat man wohl Glück gehabt das da keine Infizierten dabei waren.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Tolle Logik, wenn der Lockdown so viel bringen würde, den wir ja nicht mehr haben, müssten jetzt die Zahlen wieder steigen, da je weniger infiziert sind die Reproduktionszahl gegen 1 oder höher tendiert.
> 
> Vor allem die Black Lifes Matter Demos und die Anti Corona Demos hätten Neuinfektionen deutlich beeinflussen  müssen.



Wir sehen heute das Verhalten von vor 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Das werden noch mehr. Spätestens im Herbst.
Aber ich will keine Panik schüren.
Nur der Realität ins Auge sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

über 800 Neuinfektionen in Detuschland:
Coronavirus: 815 Neuinfektionen - so viele an einem Tag wie seit Juni nicht mehr - DER SPIEGEL

Das klingt jetzt nicht gut, denn mit dem üblichen Faktor von 5-10 der asymptotischen Fälle sind wir damit bei 4.000 - 8.000 Infizierten pro Tag. Damit wird es dann schon wieder relevant. Eigentlich wollte ich nächste Woche nach Schweden fahren. Hoffentlich bleiben die Grenzen offen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Sind ja doppelt so viele wie in in den Tagen der letzen Zeit. Da waren es meist so 300-400.

Bei einigen Superspreaden reichen anscheinend selbst 5m Abstand nicht aus:
Corona-Infektionen bei Toennies: Forscher finden moeglichen Superspreader | tagesschau.de

Edit:
Dreijaehrige stirbt in Belgien an COVID-19 | WEB.DE

Kostenlose Coronatests an Flughäfen wurden gerade beschlossen:
Eilmeldung: Gesundheitsminister einigen sich auf freiwillige Corona-Tests an Flughaefen | tagesschau.de

Die meisten Leute haben sich  nun auch an die Maske gewöhnt:
ARD-DeutschlandTrend: Mehrheit hat sich an Maske gewoehnt | tagesschau.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das werden noch mehr. Spätestens im Herbst.


Herbst/Winter werden generell problematisch werden, da sich die Symptome von Erkältung, 
echter Grippe und Covid-19 zum Teil überschneiden.

Ich denke daher, dass wohl jeder, selbst wenn er nur eine normale Erkältung hat, auf Corona getestet werden muss/wird,
um sicherzugehen.

Andererseits dürften Maskenpflicht, Hygiene- und Abstandregeln durchaus dazu beitragen, 
neben Corona auch normale Erkältungen und die echte Grippe mit Einzudämmen.

Also eine super Feldstudie für Verfahren, die in Asien seit Jahrzehnten Standard sind


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich denke daher, dass wohl jeder, selbst wenn er nur eine normale Erkältung hat, auf Corona getestet werden muss/wird,
> um sicherzugehen.



Das wird auch heute schon gemacht. Anders kann man es nicht wirklich unterscheiden.


----------



## Lotto (24. Juli 2020)

Ist doch logisch. Ich seh seit Wochen, dass absolut keiner mehr irgendwelche Abstände einhält. Einzig beim Einkaufen ist halt noch Maskenpflicht, ansonsten ist es als ob es Corona gar nicht gäbe. Badeseen sind bereits seit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen überlaufen. Urlaubszeit ist auch schon seit einigen Wochen (ob nun die Kinderlosen welche vor/nach den Sommerferien fahren oder diejenigen mit Kindern in Bundesländern wo schon Ferien sind). Da wird wieder eingeschleppt was geht. Mal ein Jahr ohne Urlaub im Ausland? Undenkbar!

Eine zweite Welle ist zumindest vom Verhalten der Bevölkerung unausweichlich, wenn das Virus nicht plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel tatsächlich verschwindet. Und nen zweiten "Lockdown-Light" wird es nicht geben. Das würde vielen Betrieben den Todesstoß versetzen. Alleine jetzt schon wird es im Herbst ne ordentliche Pleitewelle geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lockdowns wie in New York sind Brandbeschleuniger, sie helfen unterm Strich nicht.
> Wichtig sind Abstandsregeln, Händewaschen, Hygiene, Verbot von Massenveranstaltungen, Saunen, verschwitzte Parties in Skigebieten, usw.



Heute: "2 m Abstand halten in einer normalen New Yorker Rush Hour"
Morgen: "Wie Nvidia AMD auch bei CPUs schlägt"





Olstyle schrieb:


> Was für ein Lockdown? Deutschland hatte keinen Lockdown!





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Gar nichts gab es hier, die meisten Firmen liefen einfach weiter. Es ging nur um Restaurants, Clubs, Saunen, Kultur, Sport und alle Kindereinrichtungen. Einen Lockdown haben wir in Wuhan erlebt und im Norden Italiens. Hier durfte jeder jederzeit raus, abgesehen von denen, die akut unter Quarantäne steckten.



Das wirtschaftliche Leben mag normal Weitergelaufen sein, aber für das Privatleben gab es in Deutschland einen Lockdown. Umgekehrt lief auch in Italien ein Großteil der Wirtschaft weiter, nur in China standen Menschleben über dem Profit.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei einigen Superspreaden reichen anscheinend selbst 5m Abstand nicht aus:
> Corona-Infektionen bei Toennies: Forscher finden moeglichen Superspreader | tagesschau.de



Bei kalter (und damit feuchter) Klimaanlagenluft kein Wunder. Das Virus bewegt sich nicht selbst, die 1,5 m sind einfach nur eine Strecke, die es bei typischer stehender Luft nicht zurücklegen kann, bevor es zu Boden fällt und/oder austrocknet. Wenn man praktisch konservierende Bedingungen schafft, in dem es zehnmal so lange überleben kann und für Luftströmungen sorgt, die es in gleicher Zeit zehnmal so weit transportieren können, dann sind 8 m gar nichts. Vermutlich war das nur die größte Entfernung, unter der man bei Tönnies-Bedingungen (oder denen irgend eines anderen nicht-maschinisierten Großraumbetriebes) die Infektionen einer Quelle zuordnen konnte. Aber im Prinzip kann man jeden Umluft-klimatisierten Raum als eine Infektionszone betrachten. Ob jemand mit Covid-19 da am anderen Ende durchspaziert, oder ob er dir um den Hals fällt, macht nur noch bei der Verdünnung einen Unterschied.



> Die meisten Leute haben sich  nun auch an die Maske gewöhnt:
> ARD-DeutschlandTrend: Mehrheit hat sich an Maske gewoehnt | tagesschau.de



Meine Beobachtung: Die Mehrheit hat sich daran bewegt, irgendwas ums Kinn zu haben. Aber "Mund- und *Nasen-*Bedeckung" ist für die meisten ein Bildungsniveau, bei dem sie genausowenig mitkommen, wie bei "15 cm sind nicht 1,5 m".


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und nen zweiten "Lockdown-Light" wird es nicht geben.



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn es uns dann so erwischt wie Frankreich oder GB, dann bleiben nur richtige Ausgangssperren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei kalter (und damit feuchter) Klimaanlagenluft kein Wunder. Das Virus bewegt sich nicht selbst, die 1,5 m sind einfach nur eine Strecke, die es bei typischer stehender Luft nicht zurücklegen kann, bevor es zu Boden fällt und/oder austrocknet.



Ich hatte jetzt eher gedacht, die meinen die 8m beim Husten/Niesen, wo das also entsprechend beschleunigt wird. 

Hab jetzt auch ein  paar mal bei Verkäufern so ein kleines durchsichtiges Plasteschild vor dem Mund gesehen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das eine Wirkung hat. 
Da dichtet selbst die Hand vor dem Mund beim Husten/Niesen deutlich besser ab.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wenn es uns dann so erwischt wie Frankreich oder GB, dann bleiben nur richtige Ausgangssperren.


Wie wird dann eigentlich die Versorgung gewährleistet?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Einkaufen von Lebensmitteln war immer erlaubt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Einkaufen von Lebensmitteln war immer erlaubt.


Die müssen dann aber auch geerntet, verarbeitet und transportiert werden.
Der LKW muss auch mal in die Wartung usw.
Das hängt alles irgendwie wie ein großer Klumpen zusammen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wenn es uns dann so erwischt wie Frankreich oder GB, dann bleiben nur richtige Ausgangssperren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt was dann hier mit den Gegnern abgeht. Letztes Wochenende in der Tanke, spaziert ein Touri einfach so ohne MNSchutz rein, bricht die Abstandsregel wo er kann und sagt auf freundlichen Hinweis der Dame an der Kasse, er hätte nur ne Frage! Ja nee is Klar, ich war direkt auf Abstand gegangen und und warnte ihn freundlich aber bestimmt nicht näher zu kommen. Sowas macht mich echt wütend ...


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die müssen dann aber auch geerntet, verarbeitet und transportiert werden.
> Der LKW muss auch mal in die Wartung usw.
> Das hängt alles irgendwie wie ein großer Klumpen zusammen.



Dann hast du jetzt schon Zeit dich ohne Hamsterkäufe mit Vorräten einzudecken. 
Also v.a. Nudeln und Klopapier.

Könnte man sogar als Geldanlage sehen. 
Selbst wenn die Wette schief geht, ist das dann immer noch günstiger als sich anschießend mit wertlosen Aktien den Hintern abzuwischen. 



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was dann hier mit den Gegnern abgeht. Letztes Wochenende in der Tanke, spaziert ein Touri einfach so ohne MNSchutz rein, bricht die Abstandsregel wo er kann und sagt auf freundlichen Hinweis der Dame an der Kasse, er hätte nur ne Frage! Ja nee is Klar, ich war direkt auf Abstand gegangen und und warnte ihn freundlich aber bestimmt nicht näher zu kommen. Sowas macht mich echt wütend ...



Wobei mich die Schaffnerin am So nach der Nachtschicht auch angeschnauzt hatte, warum ich keine Maske trage. Ich hatte die nach dem Einsteigen abgesetzt, weil der Zug im Umkreis von mindestens 5 Sitzreihen LEER war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt eher gedacht, die meinen die 8m beim Husten/Niesen, wo das also entsprechend beschleunigt wird.



Physikalisch unmöglich. Du kannst ja mal versuchen, irgend eine Vorrichtung zu bauen, die einen Tropfen Wasser 8 m weit bekommt. Praktisch kaum machbar. Nun stell dir das Gleiche mit einem Tröpfchen vor, dass ein 1000 mal schlechteres Verhältnis aus Masse und Luftwiderstand hat. Wollte man dem genug Startenergie mitgeben, damit es nach 7 m noch nicht auf praktisch 0 abgebremst ist, wäre es auf Zentimeter 1 so schnell unterwegs, dass es verdampfen würde 



> Hab jetzt auch ein  paar mal bei Verkäufern so ein kleines durchsichtiges Plasteschild vor dem Mund gesehen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das eine Wirkung hat.
> Da dichtet selbst die Hand vor dem Mund beim Husten/Niesen deutlich besser ab.



Abdichten kannst (bzw. solltest) du einen Huster oder gar Nieser nicht. Die bewegte Luftmenge tatsächlich drinne behalten zu wollen, kann Lungenschäden verursachen. Du kannst nur den direkten Luftstrahl brechen/ablenken, damit nichts weit fliegt. Das geht mit jedem Hinderniss vor Mund und Nase.
Plastikschilde nur zu diesem Zweck vor der unteren Gesichtshälfte habe ich aber noch nie gesehen. Tatsächlich wären die verglichen mit Masken ineffektiver, weil sie den Luftstrom nach oben/unten, je nach Abstand auch seitlich/schräg hinten lenken, aber eben nicht in einem feinen Gewebe brechen, sondern strahlförmig lassen. Ich kenne nur die großen Visiere, die das ganze Gesicht abdecken. Die dienen nicht als Mund-/Nasen-Abdeckung, sondern dem Eigenschutz: Man kann nicht mehr direkt angenießt werden und dabei etwas auf die später zu berührende Maske oder gar ins Auge bekommen.




Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was dann hier mit den Gegnern abgeht. Letztes Wochenende in der Tanke, spaziert ein Touri einfach so ohne MNSchutz rein, bricht die Abstandsregel wo er kann und sagt auf freundlichen Hinweis der Dame an der Kasse, er hätte nur ne Frage! Ja nee is Klar, ich war direkt auf Abstand gegangen und und warnte ihn freundlich aber bestimmt nicht näher zu kommen. Sowas macht mich echt wütend ...



Sowas sollte meiner Meinung nach zur Straftat erklärt werden, sodass direkt die Polizei alarmiert werden und auch die Verfolgung aufnehmen kann. Eine absolute scheiß Situation für alle im Laden, da man als anderer Kunde gar nichts machen kann und der Betreiber, selbst wenn er sich mal dafür interessiert (in meiner Gegend hat ein Supermarkt mit 0 Interesse schon mal mindestens einen Stammkunden verloren...), sein Hausrecht gar nicht ausüben kann, ohne sich selbst in Gefahr zu begeben.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei mich die Schaffnerin am So nach der Nachtschicht auch angeschnauzt hatte, warum ich keine Maske trage. Ich hatte die nach dem Einsteigen abgesetzt, weil der Zug im Umkreis von mindestens 5 Sitzreihen LEER war.



Wenn dich eine Schaffnerin jemanden anschnautzt und dabei keien Selbstgespräche führt, dann befinden sich in dem Moment wohl mindestens zwei Personen vor Ort...
Und ich möchte auch wetten, dass du nicht vorhattest, alle Oberflächen im Bereich deines Atems zu desinfizieren, für den Fall das unmittelbar nach deinem verlassen des Zuges sich jemand anderes dahin setzt.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dich eine Schaffnerin jemanden anschnautzt und dabei keien Selbstgespräche führt, dann befinden sich in dem Moment wohl mindestens zwei Personen vor Ort...
> Und ich möchte auch wetten, dass du nicht vorhattest, alle Oberflächen im Bereich deines Atems zu desinfizieren, für den Fall das unmittelbar nach deinem verlassen des Zuges sich jemand anderes dahin setzt.



Es tut halt auch einfach nichts zur Sache, im ÖPNV und in Geschäften sind die Dinger halt flächendeckend (oder gibt's Bundesländer wo das anders ist) Pflicht. 
Ich bekomme jedes Mal die Krise wenn die Leute die Dinger bei uns im Laden ausziehen, da bekommt man als Händler im Zweifelsfall die Probleme.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. Juli 2020)

Es gibt im Internet ja genug Gegner die keine Maske tragen und sich dagegen wehren. 
Auch wenn ich denke, dass Händewaschen und Abstand viel mehr bringt, ist das unsolidarisch.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Juli 2020)

Das sind ja auch nicht die bösen Schaffner und Verkäufer die sowas beschließen. 
Wir sind bloß verpflichtet darauf zu achten daß ihr euch daran haltet oder wir sind mit dran.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt im Internet ja genug Gegner die keine Maske tragen und sich dagegen wehren.
> Auch wenn ich denke, dass Händewaschen und Abstand viel mehr bringt, ist das unsolidarisch.



Wenn es mit dem Abstand nicht geht, oder man durch den Zug geht, habe ich die Maske auch auf. Ist doch klar. 
Aber ich hab halt in einem leeren Zug geschlafen.

Händewaschen ist egal. Das Virus wird praktisch nicht über Oberflächen übertragen. Sonst hätte man andere Infektionsketten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich möchte auch wetten, dass du nicht vorhattest, alle Oberflächen im Bereich deines Atems zu desinfizieren, für den Fall das unmittelbar nach deinem verlassen des Zuges sich jemand anderes dahin setzt.



S.o.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Ja DKK das ist aber Vorschrift und wenn da jemand vorbei kommt ziehst du sie halt hoch. Oder lass halt die Nase frei.
Hab ich im Urlaub auch gemacht als ich über tausend Kilometer allein im Waggon war.

NUR WENN MAN (FAST) ALLEINE IM WAGGON IST!


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. Juli 2020)

Habe ich übrigens vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen:

Die WHO meldet für die vergangenen 24 Stunden einen neuen Rekord:
284.196 Neuansteckungen von Donnerstag auf Freitag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die WHO meldet für die vergangenen 24 Stunden einen neuen Rekord:
> 284.196 Neuansteckungen von Donnerstag auf Freitag.


Die Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch, weil in der weiten Welt nicht oder kaum getestet wird. In Dehli zum Beispiel sollen inzischen 25% der Bevölkerung infiziert worden sein. Die tauchen nirgendwo auf. Und genau in diesen Ländern mutieren die Viren am meisten und kommen dann zurück zu uns,


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2020)

Projekt der Bundeswehr: Lotta und Co. erschnueffeln Corona | tagesschau.de


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In Dehli zum Beispiel sollen inzischen 25% der Bevölkerung infiziert worden sein.



Aber die Zahlen im Iran sind dann erfunden? Wie lange benötigt ihr eigentlich noch um zu merken, dass das Virus verhältnismäßig harmlos ist?


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2020)

Der Boris 

Boris Johnson gesteht Fehler im Umgang mit Coronavirus ein


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2020)

Die USA haben mittlerweile mehr als 4 Millionen Fälle.
In Brasilien sind es über 2,25 Mio.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wie lange benötigt ihr eigentlich noch um zu merken, dass das Virus verhältnismäßig harmlos ist?


Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden:

- es ist tödlicher als die normale Grippe
- es ist ansteckender 
- es ist heimtückischer 

Und wenn das noch paarmal mutiert kann es noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden:
> 
> - es ist tödlicher als die normale Grippe
> - es ist ansteckender
> ...



Gegen Mutationen hilft reichlicher Bierkonsum. 

Nee, im Ernst,
das wird sicherlich auch bei uns noch für einige Probleme sorgen.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wie lange benötigt ihr eigentlich noch um zu merken, dass das Virus verhältnismäßig harmlos ist?



"Verhältnismäßig..." zu was denn? Ebola vllt?
Solche Allgemeinplätze wie "verhältnismäßig harmlos" sind ungefähr so sinnvoll wie der Vergleich "Nachts isses kälter als draußen."

Und ich trau den "Annahmen" aus Indien genausowenig wie denen aus dem Iran, beide Länder werden weder eine vernünftige Testreihe der Bevölkerung auf die Kette kriegen, noch eine Erfassung tatsächlicher Fälle, noch eine Erfassung der tatsächlich an Covid verstorbenen Personen.
Wer dem widerspricht, der ist gerne eingeladen sich das indische Gesundheits- und Verwaltungssystem mal näher anzusehen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: "Die zweite Welle ist schon da" | tagesschau.de

=>
Vorschlag von Spahn: Pflichttests fuer "Risiko-Urlauber"? | tagesschau.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2020)

Gibt es denn konkrete Zahlen dazu, wie viele Neuinfektionen aus dem Ausland eingeschleppt worden sind? Fragen die Medien eigentlich nicht mehr nach? Oder sind sie wirklich nur noch das, was der US-Begriff "news outlet" impliziert: Verteilstationen für Verlautbarungen, ohne jeden eigenen Anspruch an Recherche? Ist mir gestern schon negativ bei einem SpOn-Artikel aufgefallen, wo es um die gut 800 am Donnerstag gemeldeten Fälle ging. Zwar wurde noch erwähnt, dass der vorherige Anstieg auf einen Durchschnittswert von etwa 500 Neuinfektionen täglich einzig und allein auf mehr durchgeführte Tests zurückzuführen war, also die Positivquote bei den Tests gleichbleibend bei etwa 0,6% lag. Zu dem neuerlichen Anstieg dann aber nichtmal die Frage aufgeworfen, wie dieser statistisch zu analysieren sei. Meine Güte...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden:
> 
> - es ist tödlicher als die normale Grippe
> - es ist ansteckender



Beleg durch Behauptung? Wo ist die Feldstudie dazu?


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Beleg durch Behauptung? Wo ist die Feldstudie dazu?


Ja wo ist deine Studie


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2020)

Corona in den USA: Erste Klinik schickt Covid-19-Patienten zum Sterben nach Hause | Welt

Coronavirus News am Samstag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (25. Juli 2020)

Wundert mich das der Link hier noch nicht gepostet wurde - passt wohl nicht ins Bild.
Brasilianischer Praesident: Bolsonaro meldet negativen Corona-Test | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Beleg durch Behauptung? Wo ist die Feldstudie dazu?


Feldstudie weiss ich nicht. Die arbeiten ja an mehreren.
Aber das sind meine Beobachtungen und Daten welche in den letzten Wochen und Monaten so zur Kenntnis genommen habe.
Aus den ganz normalen Medien,  (für dich und den Birdman wahrscheinlich die Lügenpresse) und RKI.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Juli 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wundert mich das der Link hier noch nicht gepostet wurde - passt wohl nicht ins Bild.
> Brasilianischer Praesident: Bolsonaro meldet negativen Corona-Test | tagesschau.de



Wieso soll das hier nicht ins Bild passen?



> Ihm wird vorgeworfen, die Gefahren zu unterschätzen und kleinzureden - so hatte er das Virus etwa als "leichte Grippe" bezeichnet. Außerdem lehnte er Einschränkungen und die von der WHO empfohlenen Abstandsregeln ab. Wiederholt setzte er sich über eine in der Hauptstadt Brasília geltende Maskenpflicht hinweg, etwa bei Treffen mit Anhängern. Er umarmte diese auch und schüttelte ihnen die Hände.
> 
> Mit rund 2,3 Millionen nachgewiesenen Infektionen und mehr als 85.000 Todesopfern ist Brasilien das am zweitstärksten von der Corona-Pandemie betroffene Land der Welt.



Bolsonaro hat, wie Trump, Covid verharmlost und seine Landsleute bezahlen dafür. Sollte er tatsächlich eine Covid Infektion hinter sich haben - mit nur leichtem Verlauf - dann Glückwunsch, nochmal Schwein gehabt. Daraus abzuleiten, dass Hydroxychloroquin was bringen würde, oder dass Covid insgesamt "ja nicht so schlimm sei" ist weiterhin falsch. Und wer mich kennt weiß, ich steh nichtso auf Verschwörungen, aber Bolsonaro würd ich zutrauen den leichten Verlauf erfunden zu haben um seine These zu stärken. Bevor jemand fragt, Trump würde ich das z.b. nicht zutrauen, der ist zu dumm für sowas. Weil ist schon komisch, dass ausgerechnet Bolsonaro so easy davonkommt - man könnte ja mal Boris Johnson nach seiner Sicht über Covid ausfragen, so vor und nach seinem Aufenthalt auf der Intensivstation, intubiert & beatmet.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Beleg durch Behauptung? Wo ist die Feldstudie dazu?



ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.



> 2019 infizierten sich hier 1,5 Millionen Menschen mit dem Denguefieber, mehr als 700 starben. Das Grippevirus Influenza A forderte 2019 im Durchschnitt zwei Todesopfer pro Tag. Und das Zika-Virus, das vielen noch von den Olympischen Spielen 2016 in Rio de Janeiro ein Begriff sein dürfte, kostete im vergangenen Jahr 92 Brasilianer das Leben. Hinzu kommen Krankheiten wie Gelbfieber (mehr als 700 Tote seit 2016), Chikungunya (48 Tote 2019) und Sarampo (15 Tote 2019).]


Oder auch:
Brasilien: 1.775 Todesfaelle durch Influenza-A-Virus H1N1 >> latinapress Nachrichten



> Mit rund 2,3 Millionen nachgewiesenen Infektionen und mehr als 85.000 Todesopfern ist Brasilien das am zweitstärksten von der Corona-Pandemie betroffene Land der Welt.



Kommst du von alleine drauf, oder muss man es Dir vortanzen?

Weltweite Studie: Zahl der Grippetoten hoeher als gedacht | PZ &#8211; Pharmazeutische Zeitung (Studie:Estimates of global seasonal influenza-associated respiratory mortality: a modelling study - PubMed)



> Jedes Jahr sterben weltweit vermutlich zwischen 290.000 und 645.000 Menschen an Atemwegserkrankungen infolge einer Influenza-Infektion, so die neueste Schätzung eines internationalen Forschernetzwerks unter Federführung der US-amerikanischen Gesundheitsbehörde CDC.


(Jene CDC der Trump nicht zutraut die US Covid Daten zu verarbeiten.)

Dem gegenüber stehen 645.030 Todesfälle durch Covid - und das gibts noch kein ganzes Jahr. Selbst in absoluten Spitzenjahren schafft die Grippe grademal soviele Tote wie Covid in etwa der Hälfte der Zeit. Oh und viel Spaß bei der Eindämmung der Krankheit in Indien, Südafrika & Brasilien (die USA könnten imho wenn man wollte). Die Todeszahlen werden international noch eine zeitlang nur eine Richtung kennen.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Beleg durch Behauptung? Wo ist die Feldstudie dazu?



Was sollte das bringen? Die Erkenntnisse der Heinsberg-Studie werden von dir doch systematisch ignoriert.

Und wozu brauchst du überhaupt Studien? Ich dachte, du vertraust den aufbereiteten Zahlen der anerkannten Forschungseinrichtungen oder möchtest diesen zumindest nicht widersprechen?
Die Zahl der Toten durch Influenza sind bestens dokumentiert. Deinem fachlich geschulten Blick wird nicht entgangen sein, dass die bestätigten Todesfälle durch die Grippe stark schwanken, rechnen wir jedoch ruhig einmal mit der starken Grippesaison 2017/2018, bei es in Deutschland immerhin 1674 bestätigte Todesfälle durch Influenza gab. Dem gegenüber stehen derzeit > 9200 bestätigte Todesfälle durch COVID-19. Derzeit besonders gut vergleichbar, weil die Grippesaison mit acht Monaten nur unwesentlich länger andauert, als COVID-19 derzeit in Deutschland präsent ist.

Und dass in Deutschland, welches im internationalen Vergleich (bisher) noch gut weggekommen ist. Aus aktuellem Anlass: In Neu-Delhi haben sie mehr als ein Drittel so viele Todesfälle wie wir in ganz Deutschland, bei einem Viertel der Bevölkerung und einer viel höheren Dunkelziffer, weil etliche Opfer ohne sicheren Befund, komplett undokumentiert und teilweise sogar gänzlich unbemerkt versterben - abseits der Metropolen sieht e womöglich nicht ganz so schlimm aus, aber dafür hat man dort noch viel weniger verlässliche Zahlen. Wenn man sich dort mit Offiziellen unterhält, würden diese über die Einschränkungen bei uns lachen, wenn ihnen noch danach zumute wäre, denn sie haben viel restriktivere Maßnahmen au den Weg gebracht und können/dürfen diese auch auch durchsetzen, haben aber trotzdem den Eindruck, dass ihnen die Situation entgleitet.

Und hier im Forum produziert sich ein Kräuterkundler und esoterisch angehauchter Masseur und meint, dass das alles nicht so schlimm sein kann, weil er das mit seinem (behaupteten) Facharztabschluss viel besser durchschauen würde als ausgewiesene Experten und unmittelbar Involvierte weltweit, weil er auf clandestine Informationen (unter anderem von Youtube) zurückgreifen kann und das offizielle Material besonders kreativ auswertet.
Du willst eine Feldstudie, der du vertraust? Auf in die Slums von Neu-Delhi, da kannst du selbst eine vornehmen und als Nebeneffekt ein paar Inspirationen für deine Aromatherapien mitnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Zweite Welle? Lauterbach: "Es sieht tatsaechlich so aus" | GMX

Naja, ob das wirklich schon die zweite Welle ist, weil die Infektionszahlen etwas hochgegangen sind, da bin ich noch skeptisch.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf in die Slums von Neu-Delhi, da kannst du selbst eine vornehmen und als Nebeneffekt ein paar Inspirationen für deine Aromatherapien mitnehmen.



Wenn das auch nur annähernd so riecht wie Mumbai oder Hyderabad, dann wird das definitiv KEIN Verkaufsschlager.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2020)

In einer Woche wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2020)

Florida hat schon mal new york überholt 

Corona in den USA: Florida zaehlt jetzt mehr Infektionen als New York | Politik


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2020)

Interessanterweise sollen bisher alle positiven Tests am Frankfurter Flughafen von Reisenden stammen, die nicht aus Risikoländern kamen. 
Man sollte also wohl wieder alle Länder zu Risikogebieten erklären und die Reisewarungen ausweiten.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sollen bisher alle positiven Tests am Frankfurter Flughafen von Reisenden stammen, die nicht aus Risikoländern kamen.
> Man sollte also wohl wieder alle Länder zu Risikogebieten erklären und die Reisewarungen ausweiten.



von wo ?^^


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> "Verhältnismäßig..." zu was denn? Ebola vllt?




Zu einer mittleren bis schweren Grippe, das zeigen Feldstudien, unter anderem die Heinsbergstudie, in der konservativ gerechnet wurde, also die angegebene IFR Rate dazu neigt höher als in Wirklichkeit zu sein. <0,36 % Letalität.

Andere Studien zeigen noch geringe IFR Raten.

Systemic and mucosal antibody secretion specific to SARS-CoV-2 during mild versus severe COVID-19 | bioRxiv
Prevalence of IgG antibodies to SARS-CoV-2 in Wuhan - implications for the ability to produce long-lasting protective antibodies against SARS-CoV-2 | medRxiv
SARS-CoV-2 T-cell epitopes define heterologous and COVID-19-induced T-cell recognition | Research Square
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31483-5/fulltext#seccestitle130

Die letzte Studie zeigt Spanien bis Anfang Mai 2020, wo etwa 20K Tote vorlagen.
Abzüglich der Doppelzählungen und Tote mit positivem corona Test, würde ich großzügig 15k Tote veranschlagen.

5% waren laut spanischer Studie positiv auf Antikörper getestet, das hieße 2,5 Millionen Menschen hätten sich infiziert.
15000/2500000*100 = 0,6%

Die Studie zeigt außerdem, dass ehemalig PCR positiv getestete noch lange keine Antikörper bilden müssen und diese festgestellt werden können.
Das bedeutet die Zahl der Infizierten ist noch höher, was die IFR Rate noch weiter drückt, in den Bereich der Heinsbergstudie.

Die Studien aus dem Iran und aus Indien blasen in das gleiche Horn, ein großer Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung hat bereits die Infektion durchgemacht und die Sterblichkeit liegt unterhalb der Heinsbergstudie.

​


hoffgang schrieb:


> Solche Allgemeinplätze wie "verhältnismäßig harmlos" sind ungefähr so sinnvoll wie der Vergleich "Nachts isses kälter als draußen."




Wenn das so ist, hat man die Grippe seit 50 Jahren massiv unterschätzt.
Veränderungen der RNA Genome müssten so jedes Jahr intensiv untersucht werden, die Tödlichkeit ermittelt bzw. Ergebnisse der Südhalbkugel mit einbezogen werden und im Anschluss vorsorglich ein Lockdown die Konsequenz sein.

Alle 2 bis 3 Winter. Grippetote gibt es jedes Jahr zwischen 5000 und 30 000. Offiziell gemeldet waren dieses Jahr 411, 2017/2018 mit 25k Toten waren 1600 gemeldet. Anhand der Übersterblichkeit wurde geschätzt.

​


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und ich trau den "Annahmen" aus Indien genausowenig wie denen aus dem Iran, beide Länder werden weder eine vernünftige Testreihe der Bevölkerung auf die Kette kriegen, noch eine Erfassung tatsächlicher Fälle, noch eine Erfassung der tatsächlich an Covid verstorbenen Personen.
> .



China, Indien, Iran, Russland, USA, keinem ist zu trauen.
Nimm doch Deutschland. Von den Infizierten bei Tönnies ist bisher keiner gestorben, von 2K Infizierten.
Ganz schlimm dieser Virus!




Mahoy schrieb:


> Was sollte das bringen? Die Erkenntnisse der Heinsberg-Studie werden von dir doch systematisch ignoriert.




Habe ich mehrfach verlinkt und die IFR rate von Heinsberg mit <0,36% den hier kolportierten Zahlen der Panikheinis von 5% entgegengehalten.
Ich sehe bei dir systematisches Lügen, siehe Beitrag #9858 und folgende.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deinem fachlich geschulten Blick wird nicht entgangen sein, dass die bestätigten Todesfälle durch die Grippe stark schwanken, rechnen wir jedoch ruhig einmal mit der starken Grippesaison 2017/2018, bei es in Deutschland immerhin 1674 bestätigte Todesfälle durch Influenza gab. Dem gegenüber stehen derzeit > 9200 bestätigte Todesfälle durch COVID-19.




Die Fälle wurden im Nachhinein auf 25000 Grippetote durch das RKI korrigiert, weil Grippe nicht in den Totenscheinen auftaucht, sowie auch kein PCR Test gemacht wird. Zugleich erfolgte der Abgleich mit Übersterblichkeiten.
Real haben wir es mit 25000 Grippetoten gegenüber 9000 Coronatoten zu tun, ohne Maßnahmen wären die Coronatoten  wesentlich höher, man weiß es nicht, wie viel höher. Alles unter 40 000 bis ende des Jahres wäre vertretbar, gemessen an bisherigen Verhaltensweisen der Behörden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Derzeit besonders gut vergleichbar, weil die Grippesaison mit acht Monaten nur unwesentlich länger andauert, als COVID-19 derzeit in Deutschland präsent ist.




Das ist aber dann für die Hysterikergarde ein entmutigendes Ergebnis, würde es doch viel mehr Tote benötigen, um die Maßnahmen wirklich zu rechtfertigen.​


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

Wäre die Studie in einem Ortschaft/Landkreis  gemacht wurden die   mehr toten hatten, würde das auch für ganz Deutschland stehen ?

woahh

Dann müsste Alaska und Hawaii oder sonstige nirgendwo in mittlere westen "Studie" für New York und die ganze USA gelten und umgekehrt auch. NY für ganz usa 



Heinsberg-Studie: Das lernen wir daraus &#8211; und das nicht - quarks.de


Kreis Heinsberg zählt dann für München und Ruhrgebiet?

------------

Meine Stadt hat soviel Einwohner wie ganz Kreis heinsberg zusammen, die eine Fläche von  627,99 km2  hat(407 Einwohner je km2)  und meine Stadt  nur eine Fläche von  77,09 km2  (2734 Einwohner je km2 ), 
hätten man in solche orte einen Studie ausgeführt wo die Menschen "enger beisammen " sind, und für eine Virus ideal ist, würde das dann bei dir auch für  ganz Deutschland gelten. ?

Danke für die Bestätigung. 

btw sogar die stadt Heinsberg mit  42.236 einwohner(458 je km2 ) hat eine Fläche von  92,21 km2, da ist bei uns "Eng".


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> von wo ?^^



Woher die kamen wurde leider nicht gesagt.

War nur ein kurzer Zwischensatz. 
heute journal vom 25.07.2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2020)

Vorbereitung auf zweite Corona-Welle: Briten sollen abnehmen
Johnson hat mal eine gute Idee 

Aber nein die CDU wird selbst das wieder erfolgreich verhindern was ein mäßig erfolgreicher Populist einleitet.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vorbereitung auf zweite Corona-Welle: Briten sollen abnehmen
> Johnson hat mal eine gute Idee
> .



Dann soll er mal anfangen


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2020)

Hat er doch^^


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat er doch^^



Kritischer Covid fall lässt auch einen die pfunde verschieden.^^

Erinnere mich eben an eine Artikel von einem "Muskelprotz" von krankenpfleger der 22kg verloren hat. 
Schockierende Fotos: US-Krankenpfleger zeigt, was das Coronavirus mit ihm macht - watson


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vorbereitung auf zweite Corona-Welle: Briten sollen abnehmen
> Johnson hat mal eine gute Idee



Macht es dann auch einfacher in der Wirtschaftskrise durch den Bexit den Gürtel enger zu schnallen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2020)

Ach ungesundes Essen ist aber das billige


----------



## Andrej (26. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kritischer Covid fall lässt auch einen die pfunde verschieden.^^
> 
> Erinnere mich eben an eine Artikel von einem "Muskelprotz" von krankenpfleger der 22kg verloren hat.
> Schockierende Fotos: US-Krankenpfleger zeigt, was das Coronavirus mit ihm macht - watson



Man muss auch dabei gucken, wie er zu diesen Muskeln gekommen ist. Wenn man  Anna genommen hat, dann schrumpft man sehr schnell. 
Kenne eine Person die fast 40kg in 2-3 Monaten verloren hat.

Wollen wir hoffen, dass die bald mit der Impfung kommen. Aber ich möchte ehrlich gesagt kein Tester sein


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Kenne eine Person die fast 40kg in 2-3 Monaten verloren hat.



Durch Sport oder Krankheit ? ^^


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2020)

Durch den vorherigen Satz würde ich mal sagen, durch das weglassen einer gewissen Substanz.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

&#8222;AErzte brechen weinend zusammen&#8220;: In den ersten US-Bundesstaaten werden die Intensivbetten knapp - Politik - Tagesspiegel Mobil


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> &#8222;AErzte brechen weinend zusammen&#8220;: In den ersten US-Bundesstaaten werden die Intensivbetten knapp - Politik - Tagesspiegel Mobil


Krass. Aus dem Artikel:



> In den USA stehen durchschnittlich 25,8 Intensivbetten für 100.000 Einwohner bereit. Im Bundesstaat Texas sind es 26,6 Betten. Zum Vergleich: In Deutschland sind es 33,9 Intensivbetten für 100.000 Einwohnern - und das mit geringerer Entfernung, denn alleine Texas ist mit einer Fläche von 700.000 Quadratkilometern fast doppelt so groß wie Deutschland - die Wege zu den Kliniken sind also oft sehr weit.


Ich finde die Anzahl der Intensivbetten auch in Deutschland vergleichsweise gering. Wenn mal wirklich die Zahlen der schwer Kranken explosiv hochgehen ist man auch hier überfordert.

Aber Dank den Strategien und Maßnahmen der Bundesregierung (und Mitwirken der Bevölkerung) konnte das bisher zum Glück verhindert werden.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Wobei im Westen der USA auch der nächste Nachbar 5 Meilen weit weg ist. Die Leute dort sind große Entfernungen gewöhnt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Habe ich mehrfach verlinkt und die IFR rate von Heinsberg mit <0,36% den hier kolportierten Zahlen der Panikheinis von 5% entgegengehalten.



Du wirst dich erinnern, dass ich den fünf Prozent (für Deutschland) ebenfalls widersprochen habe.
Ansonsten äußert sich Ignoranz nun einmal auch darin, sich gefällige Zahlen herauszusuchen und alles zu ignorieren, was nicht zur eigenen Argumentation passt.

Und Fakt ist nun einmal, dass auch 0,37 Prozent mehr sind als die 0,1 Prozent der Grippe - was so viel bedeutet wie, dass COVID-19 auf Basis dieser Feldstudie die 3,7mal so tödlich ist wie selbige. Und das bestätigt die Aussage von RyzA, der du mit Forderung nach Feldstudien widersprochen hast.

Das lässt sich nur mit sehr selektiver Wahrnehmung oder prinzipiellen Verständnisschwierigkeiten deinerseits erklären und macht Aussagen wie ...



> Ich sehe bei dir systematisches Lügen, siehe Beitrag #9858 und folgende.



... um so lächerlicher. Nur weil sich dir ein Sachverhalt aufgrund deiner beschränkten Einsicht nicht erschließt, ist er noch lange nicht gelogen. 



> Die Fälle wurden im Nachhinein auf 25000 Grippetote durch das RKI korrigiert, weil Grippe nicht in den Totenscheinen auftaucht, sowie auch kein PCR Test gemacht wird. Zugleich erfolgte der Abgleich mit Übersterblichkeiten.
> Real haben wir es mit 25000 Grippetoten gegenüber 9000 Coronatoten zu tun, [...]



Wie nun schon mehrfach festgestellt, dir fehlt offenbar ein grundlegende Verständnis der Zusammenhänge. Da wurde gar nichts korrigiert, sondern das sind grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Werte.
Bestätigt sind 1674 Todesfälle durch Grippeerkrankungen in der Saison 2017/2018. Die 25.000 Toten sind eine _Hochrechnung_, basierend unter anderem auf den bestätigten Fällen und der Übersterblichkeit für diesen Zeitraum. Die Zahl der COVID-19-Toten ist *keine* Hochrechnung, sondern die Zahl der Toten, bei denen SARS-COV-2 nachgewiesen wurde - ebenso wie bei den 1674 Gripptetoten Grippeviren nachgewiesen wurden.

Eine vergleichbare Hochrechnung für COVID-19 wäre wackelig, da die Maßnahmen gegen COVID-19 logischerweise auch Tote durch ähnliche Infekte im fraglichen Zeitraum verhindern. Sprich, die Übersterblichhkeit durch COVID-19 würde sich anteilig in der Zahl derjenigen verstecken, die aufgrund der Maßnahmen gegen COVID-19 nicht anderweitig verstorben sind.

Und selbst wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass diese eine (!) Grippesaison mehr Opfer gefordert hat als COVID-19, stellt das in der Langzeitstatistik einen extremen Ausreißer dar, der lediglich die Aussage zulässt, dass die Grippe punktuell tödlicher sein *kann*. Im Durchschnitt ist sie es jedoch nicht.
Wohlgemerkt, wir haben bisher allenfalls Daten einer COVID-19-Saison, zumal nicht einmal ein saisonales Auftreten geklärt ist. Es ist daher unmöglich zu beurteilen, ob das nur ein ungewöhnlich starker Einstieg ist und kommende Wellen schwäche oder stärker ausfallen.

Und was die Wirksamkeit der Maßnahmen angeht, wurde dir nun schon zigmal erklärt, dass du nur dorthin schauen musst, wo bei annähernd vergleichbaren Bedingungen (Bevölkerungsdichte, Altersdurchschnitt, Lebensweise etc.) bei weniger konsequenten und/oder verspätete ergriffenen Maßnahmen die Infektions- und demzufolge Todeszahlen in die Höhe schnellen.
In den USA wird mittlerweile getestet, als wäre der Leibhaftige hinter ihnen her, dort kommt man auf 148.593 Todesfälle bei 4.250.380 Infizierten bzw. auf 328 Millionen Einwohner. Während es bei der Zahl der Infizierten trotzdem eine Dunkelziffer geben kann, ist die Einwohnerzahl eine ziemlich feste Größe, was bedeutet, dass jedem deutschen Toten durch COVID-19 ziemlich genau 4,5 an COVID-19 verstorbene US-Amerikaner gegenüberstehen. Auch dann, wenn man die Frage "An oder mit COVID-19 verstorben?" berücksichtigt, denn vor diesem Problem stehen alle gleichermaßen.

Und das Schönste ist, dass Art und Umfang der Maßnahmen und die Umstände vor Ort gar nicht zwingend relevant sind, wenn es um die Beurteilung der Wirksamkeit ergriffener Maßnahmen geht, weil diese natürlich durch die Offiziellen *entsprechend* den jeweiligen Bedarf abzumessen sind. Und das bedeutet, dass der Maßnahmenkatalog der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, wenn es um die Verhinderung von Todesopfern geht, ganze 4,5mal so effektiv sind wie die der USA.
Gegen Erfolg lässt sich schwer zu argumentieren.



> Das ist aber dann für die Hysterikergarde ein entmutigendes Ergebnis, würde es doch viel mehr Tote benötigen, um die Maßnahmen wirklich zu rechtfertigen.



Du zirkulierst innerhalb deiner eigenen Argumentation. Gerade eben hast du noch eingeräumt, nicht zu wissen, wie viel mehr Tote es ohne Maßnahmen gäbe.
Da inzwischen niemand mehr "keine Maßnahmen" ergriffen hat, fehlt es an direkten What-If-Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber man kann annäherungsweise - siehe oben - mit Daten aus Nationen arbeiten, wo Maßnahmen zu spät oder halbherzig ergriffen wurden.
Angenommen, die Bundesregierung hätten ebenso verkackt wie die US-Regierung, hätten wir nun 32207 Tote mehr. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Die hiesigen Maßnahmen hätten 32207 Bundesbürgern das Leben gerettet.

Zum Vergleich:
Es wären mehr als zehnmal so viele gerettete Leben, wie in Deutschland 2019 im Straßenverkehr verstorben sind.
Es wären mehr als zehnmal so viele gerettete Leben, wie 9/11 an Todesopfern gefordert hat, wegen der die USA zwei Kriege mit Hunderttausenden Toten geführt haben.
Das wären übrigens auch 7207 Menschen mehr, als laut Hochrechnung in der Ausnahme-Grippesaison 2017/2018 verstorben sind.

Was ich dir klarmachen will: Was der Eine oder die Andere subjektiv als gerechtfertigt ansieht und wie viele "Tote benötigt" werden, um bestimmte Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen, ist ein komplett entwurzeltes Argument. Ich kann mich zynisch hinstellen und behaupten, dass meine Fete am Freitagabend locker 100.000 tote Bundesbürger wert ist, die ich sowieso nicht kenne.

So arbeiten allerdings Regierungen nicht. Diese erfüllen, wenn es nicht gerade die größten Flachzangen sind und die erforderlichen Mittel haben, nach Verhältnismäßigkeit. Und deshalb werden zur Vermeidung von - im Regelfall - ein paar Hundert oder manchmal auch nur ein paar Dutzend Grippetoten pro Saison nicht die selben Maßnahmen ergriffen, *trotz* derer es immer noch 9200+ COVID-19-Tote gibt und ohne die es *verlässlich* noch deutlich mehr Tote gäbe - auch wenn man nicht sagen kann, wie viele. Das ist allerdings angesichts der bekannten Zahlen auch keine relevante Größe mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Wobei es solche Hochrechnungen für GB usw. durchaus gibt. 
Studien zu Corona-Massnahmen: Lockdown verhinderte wohl allein in Europa mehr als drei Millionen Todesfaelle - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

In Deutschland könnte man eventuell sogar noch von deutlich mehr Geretteten ausgehen.
Ohne Corona Lockdown 560.000 Tote mehr in Deutschland Studie - Business Insider

Edit:
In Spanien geht es jetzt auch wieder richtig los.
Grossbritannien: Quarantaene fuer Spanien-Rueckkehrer | tagesschau.de


----------



## Whispercat (26. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Zahl der COVID-19-Toten ist *keine* Hochrechnung, sondern die Zahl der Toten, bei denen SARS-COV-2 nachgewiesen wurde - ebenso wie bei den 1674 Gripptetoten Grippeviren nachgewiesen wurden.



Wenn du wegen der seltsamen RKI Empfehlung praktisch nicht obduzierst woher willst du dann wissen woran die Leute sterben ? Wäre da nicht Hamburg und einen Püschel der sich glücklicherweise über die RKI Empfehlung hinwegsetzt hat und obduziert hat. Mit dem Resultat das du die offizielle RKI Zahl einfach mal um die HÄLFTE ! halbieren konntest und der Typ gilt immerhin als einer der angesehensten Rechtsmediziner dieses Landes, von daher kann man ihn als Quelle wahrscheinlich relativ ernst nehmen. 

Wenn du nicht mal weisst wie gezählt wird, oder wenn sich wie im Falle von Italien im nachhinein rausstellt das die offizielle Corona Todeszahl wahrscheinlich massiv zu hoch ist weil du einfach jeden der grade abkratzt als Corona Toten zählst, dann ist das genauso als würdest du einem Kind einen Zettel in die Hand drücken und sagen "schreib mal irgend ne Zahl drauf" aber mit geprüften Zahlen hat das nicht mehr das Geringste zu tun. Vorallem wenn man dann so Berichte liest über 50% mehr Herzinfarkt/Schlaganfall Tote, Alte die in Altenheimen einfach sich selbst überlassen wurden und verhungern oder Leute die zu Hause gestorben sind aber trotzdem ohne Test automatisch in die Corona Statistik eingehen. 

Oder England, jeder der jemals positiv auf Corona getestet wurde gilt wenn er abkratzt als Corona Toter selbst wenn das 4 Monate später der Fall ist. Kein Wunder haben die ne derart absurd hohe Todeszahl wenn man so zählt aber auch hier muss man dann halt deutlich sagen das dies mit seriöser faktischer Wissenschaft nicht mehr das Geringste zu tun hat. Und von daher brauchen wir auch gar nicht anfangen über die Amis oder sonstwen zu reden denn wenn die ihre Zahlen genauso nach Lust und Laune zusammenfabulieren wie Italien und die Boys aus UK dann weiss ich nicht auf welcher FAKTISCHER Basis wir hier überhaupt noch diskutieren sollen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Die ist nicht zu Hoch, sonder zu Niedrig die Zahl in Italien. Es sind ein paar Tausend Leute mehr gestorben, die aber nicht gezählt wurden, da nur die Toten in Krankenhaus und Heimen gezählt wurden. 
Italien: Tatsächliche Zahl der Coronatoten unterschätzt
Zahl der Coronatoten in Italien stark unterschaetzt


Corona-Faelle: Mexiko schlittert in Katastrophe - Schon jetzt hat das Land die viertmeisten Todesfälle | GMX


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. Juli 2020)

Hier muss es schnellstens eine Betriebsschließung geben, der lokale "Lockdown" darf auch nicht fehlen. Außerdem müssen die Abstands- und Hygieneregeln dringend überprüft werden. Wurde hier die Alltagsmaske nicht getragen?
Ergebnisse der Reihentestung liegen vor &#8211; 174 Erntehelfer Corona-positiv | Landratsamt Dingolfing-Landau


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
Zitat:
"Großbritannien hat je 100.000 Einwohner nur 6,6 Betten auf Intensivstationen, weniger als Spanien, Frankreich und Italien. Deutschland hat 29,2 Betten und die USA haben 34,7 Betten."


Corona in England: Experte mit duesterer Prognose - Grossbritannien neuer Hotspot in Europa | Welt
Zitat:
"Klinikärzte haben inzwischen auch Anweisungen erhalten, angesichts der knappen Ressourcen künftig zu entscheiden, bei welchen Patienten sich der Einsatz eines Beatmungsgerätes lohnt - und wer nicht beatmet werden kann. Somit müssen auch Ärzte in England, wie zuvor schon in Italien*, die Entscheidung über Leben und Tod treffen - eine sogenannte Triage*. "

Coronavirus: 
				Muellbeutel statt Schutzanzug: Mediziner in Grossbritannien verzweifeln | Augsburger Allgemeine

Chaos, Angst und Mangel im NHS: So hart trifft Corona die Briten - n-tv.de
Zitat:
"Außerdem rekrutiert die Regierung Flugbegleiter, die gerade beschäftigungslos sind. Doch ob Stewardessen die Not auch nur ansatzweise lindern können, ist zweifelhaft." 


Die corona Toten Zahlen in UK kommt nicht von ungefähr, aber Verdrängung ist auch eine Tugend und man arbeitet nicht in solche Bereiche und die leute gehen am Arsch vorbei , null Empathie.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2020)

Was sollen die Flugbegleiter machen?
Zeigen wie man die Maske aufsetzt?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2020)

Es gibt in vielen Bereichen einfache Arbeiten die man jemandem nach kurzem anlernen übertragen kann.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was sollen die Flugbegleiter machen?
> Zeigen wie man die Maske aufsetzt?



Du könntest googlen was sie gemacht haben oder vielleicht noch immer machen. Wir haben Ende Juli.
Die Idee mit der Maske finde ich aber nicht schlecht, mit der Alltagsmaske hast du es ja auch nicht so. Schulungen können da nicht schaden.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was sollen die Flugbegleiter machen?
> Zeigen wie man die Maske aufsetzt?



Haben einige nicht zusatzausbildung falls während des Fluges medizinische Notfälle gibt. ? 

Denke mal war bestimmt die Hintergrund gedanke.

Von irgendwo musste ja Leute herkommen.


Durch brexit  waren  ja einige medizinisches Personal weg und Leute die in Rente waren haben sich freiwillig gemeldet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sollen bisher alle positiven Tests am Frankfurter Flughafen von Reisenden stammen, die nicht aus Risikoländern kamen.



Das ist wohl zu erwarten, wenn 99% der Reisen in/aus nicht-Risikoländern stattfinden...



> Man sollte also wohl wieder alle Länder zu Risikogebieten erklären und die Reisewarungen ausweiten.



Wieso? Solange von da nicht MEHR Infizierte zurückkommen, als aus deutschen Urlaubsregionen, macht es epidemologisch keinen Unterschied, wo die Leute Urlaub machen. Psychisch kann das für diejenigen aber ein riesen Unterschied sein.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Fakt ist nun einmal, dass auch 0,37 Prozent mehr sind als die 0,1 Prozent der Grippe



Und selbst die 0,37 sind ja eine Zahl, die er willkürlich nochmal schöngerechnet hat, während er geflissentlich darüber hinweg geht, wenn man ihm Zahlen vorlegt, die auf 0,5-1,0 hinweisen.
(Abgesehen davon, dass Grippevergleiche mit ihm wegen seiner Einstellung zu Grippeimpfungen noch weniger Sinn machen, als bei allen anderen.)



> Das lässt sich nur mit sehr selektiver Wahrnehmung oder prinzipiellen Verständnisschwierigkeiten deinerseits erklären und macht Aussagen wie ...



Auch wenn ich normalerweise ebenfalls Hanlon befolge: In manchen Fällen sollte man "Absicht" als dritte Option in Betracht ziehen.



> Wohlgemerkt, wir haben bisher allenfalls Daten einer COVID-19-Saison, zumal nicht einmal ein saisonales Auftreten geklärt ist.



Wir hatten große Ausbrüche in asiatischen und europäischen Winter, im Südamerikanischen Herbst und haben jetzt einen Schwerpunkt im Nordamerikanischen Sommer. Vorerst erscheint also eine geringere Saisonalität als bei der Grippe in gemäßigten Breiten wahrscheinlich, auch wen ein Großteil der Übertragungsfaktoren denen der Influenza und damit den Saisonalitätsgründen zu ähneln scheinen. Allerdings ist die Grippe in tropischen Regionen mit geringerer Saisonalität genauso (un-)gefährlich, sodass das bei Abschätzungen der Bedrohungslage keine Rolle spielt (sondern nur bei der zeitlichen Abstimmung von Gegenmaßnahmen). Wir können also ruhig die bislang aufgelaufenen Zahlen zuzüglich einer Hochrechnung für die nächsten 6 Monate als Jahresquote für eine Corona-Saison sehen. Ob eine besonders gute oder eine besonders schlechte kann man nicht sagen - aber definitiv eine, in der mehr Aufwand als jemals wegen Grippe getrieben wurde.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

WHO: Neuer Rekord bei weltweit gemeldeten Corona-Neuinfektionen


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juli 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wenn du wegen der seltsamen RKI Empfehlung praktisch nicht obduzierst woher willst du dann wissen woran die Leute sterben ?



Da auch mutmaßliche Grippetote nicht obduziert werden um festzustellen, ob sie mit oder an Grippe gestorben sind, kann man das getrost als Nebelkerze abtun.
Auch Grippetote haben in aller Regel Vorerkrankungen und dass kerngesunde, junge Menschen an der saisonalen Grippe sterben ist ebenfalls selten.



> Wäre da nicht Hamburg und einen Püschel der sich glücklicherweise über die RKI Empfehlung hinwegsetzt hat und obduziert hat. Mit dem Resultat das du die offizielle RKI Zahl einfach mal um die HÄLFTE ! halbieren konntest



Prof. Dr. Püschel hat nicht behauptet, dass die Hälfte der Personen nicht an COVID-19 gestorben ist, sondern dass diese nicht ausschließlich bzw. hauptursächlich an COVID-19 verstorben sind. Das wurde allerdings in informierten Kreisen als Bestätigung dessen aufgenommen, was man ohnehin schon stark vermutet hatte _und auch kommuniziert_ hatte - seit Beginn des Ganzen wurde immer wieder betont, dass Alte und/oder Vorerkrankte besonders gefährdet sind.
Einschlägige Kreise haben das natürlich als "Aufdeckung" verkauft, was allerdings schon dadurch ad absurdum geführt wird, dass sich Püschel bei mehreren Gelegenheiten positiv zu den hierzulande ergriffenen Maßnahmen geäußert hat. Sprich, seine Ergebnisse sind weder geeignet noch dazu gedacht, die Maßnahmen für unsinnig zu erklären.



> Wenn du nicht mal weisst wie gezählt wird, oder wenn sich wie im Falle von Italien im nachhinein rausstellt das die offizielle Corona Todeszahl wahrscheinlich massiv zu hoch ist weil du einfach jeden der grade abkratzt als Corona Toten zählst,



Quelle?



> Oder England, jeder der jemals positiv auf Corona getestet wurde gilt wenn er abkratzt als Corona Toter selbst wenn das 4 Monate später der Fall ist.



Quelle?


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

Corona-Bonus fuer Pflege: Fuer Kliniken bleibt es bei warmen Worten | tagesschau.de


----------



## Eckism (27. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona-Bonus fuer Pflege: Fuer Kliniken bleibt es bei warmen Worten | tagesschau.de



Man kennt es ja nicht anders...die Pflegekräfte in den Krankenhäusern sind in der Krise "Systemrelevant" und es interssiert dann plötzlich niemanden mehr...ein Gewissen haben Politiker überhaupt nicht, das geschwafel, was die treiben kann man sich nicht nichtmal schönsaufen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Nach Masseninfektion Corona-Testzelt fuer Einwohner von Mamming | GMX

Und wieder ist der Niedriglohn-Sektor betroffen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man kennt es ja nicht anders...die Pflegekräfte in den Krankenhäusern sind in der Krise "Systemrelevant" und es interssiert dann plötzlich niemanden mehr...ein Gewissen haben Politiker überhaupt nicht, das geschwafel, was die treiben kann man sich nicht nichtmal schönsaufen.


Die Pfleger werden sich das sehr genau merken. Na bald können Politiker und Krankenhäuser wieder jammern, dass Personal fehlt. Woher das nur kommt?


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Corona-Bonus fuer Pflege: Fuer Kliniken bleibt es bei warmen Worten | tagesschau.de


Das ist echt so zum kotzen...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Bayern kuendigt an: Testzentren an Grenzen und Bahnhoefen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man kennt es ja nicht anders...die Pflegekräfte in den Krankenhäusern sind in der Krise "Systemrelevant" und es interssiert dann plötzlich niemanden mehr...ein Gewissen haben Politiker überhaupt nicht, das geschwafel, was die treiben kann man sich nicht nichtmal schönsaufen.



Da muss du  auch Krankenhaus Betreiber gucken 

Hintergrund:
Krankenhausfinanzierung: Einigung auf neue Regeln

"Mit der Herausnahme der Pflegepersonalkosten aus den DRGs erhofft sich der Gesetzgeber, dass das für die Pflegekräfte zur Verfügung gestellte Geld auch tatsächlich für die Bezahlung der Pflegekräfte eingesetzt wird. Bislang wurde den Krankenhäusern vorgeworfen, die in den DRGs enthaltenen Mittel für die Pflegepersonalkosten nicht ausschließlich für die Finanzierung der Pflegekräfte zu verwenden."


----------



## Eckism (27. Juli 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Pfleger werden sich das sehr genau merken. Na bald können Politiker und Krankenhäuser wieder jammern, dass Personal fehlt. Woher das nur kommt?



Werden sie sich nicht merken...sonst würden sie da schon nicht arbeiten. Sie stellen ihr eigenes Wohl schon immer unter das Wohl der anderen, nur dankt es ihnen fast keiner.

@Tengri86
"Der Gesetzgeber hofft..."...ich hoffe auch far viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Die Krankenhäuser werden sich schon irgendwas einfallen lassen, damit nur das obere Personal mehr bekommt.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Naja wenn  private Krankenhäuser konzerne drunter hast.

---

Willst das  alle Krankenhäuser nur kommunale/staatlich werden, dann kann man direkt nach TVÖD zahlen ?

Das wird nie passieren , dafür müsste schon fette Demos geben und solidarische Streik, aber da arbeitet man eher gegenseitig.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Nach Corona-Ausbruch auf Gemuesehof: Soeder kuendigt hoehere Strafen an | GMX


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Spaetfolgen alarmieren AErzte - Berliner Morgenpost

Eigentlich auch nichts neues


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du wirst dich erinnern, dass ich den fünf Prozent (für Deutschland) ebenfalls widersprochen habe.



Spielt für deine Unterstellung, ich würde die Studie ignorieren, keine Rolle.
Tatsache ist, ich habe sie selbst verlinkt, somit hat dein Vorwurf der Ignoranz an dieser Stelle keinen Bestand.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten äußert sich Ignoranz nun einmal auch darin, sich gefällige Zahlen herauszusuchen und alles zu ignorieren, was nicht zur eigenen Argumentation passt.



Ich suche keine gefälligen Zahlen, sondern bedenke lediglich die Dunkelziffern im Gegensatz zu mach anderem.
Feldstudien mit reinen Antikörper Tests nach ELISA Methode, ermitteln nur einen Teil der Infizierten, weshalb die reale Sterblichkeit unterhalb der von Streeck ermittelten 0,36% liegt, deutlich.

Schweizer Forscher sagen sogar nur 1/5 werden überhaupt durch Antikörpertests ermittelt.

Cookie Not accepted



> Möglicherweise hatten schon viel mehr Menschen Kontakt mit dem Virus als bisher angenommen. Immunologender Universität Zürich zeigen, dass sich vor allem bei schweren Krankheitsverläufen Abwehrstoffe im Blut nachweisen lassen.



Systemic and mucosal antibody secretion specific to SARS-CoV-2 during mild versus severe COVID-19 | bioRxiv



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Fakt ist nun einmal, dass auch 0,37 Prozent mehr sind als die 0,1 Prozent der Grippe - was so viel bedeutet wie, dass COVID-19 auf Basis dieser Feldstudie die 3,7mal so tödlich ist wie selbige.



Streeck hat konservativ gerechnet, das bedeutet die Sterblichkeitsrate von 0,36% ist bereits die absolut obere Grenze.
Das sagt er auch offen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ...um so lächerlicher. Nur weil sich dir ein Sachverhalt aufgrund deiner beschränkten Einsicht nicht erschließt, ist er noch lange nicht gelogen.



Die Unterstellung ich würde diese Studie ignorieren, obwohl ich mich hauptsächlich in der Diskussion darauf als Obergrenze bezogen habe, ist schon ein wenig lächerlich.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie nun schon mehrfach festgestellt, dir fehlt offenbar ein grundlegende Verständnis der Zusammenhänge. Da wurde gar nichts korrigiert, sondern das sind grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Werte.



Ja, bei dir, denn wenn ich keinen PCR Test mache und auf Influenzaviren teste, dann habe ich auch keine gemeldeten Fälle, die in der Statistik auftauchen, geschweige denn im Totenschein als Todesursache aufgenommen werden.
Eine erhöhte Testbereitschaft gibt es erst seit dem Auftauchen von SARS-CoV-2, deshalb vergleicht man auch die Übersterblichkeit im Zusammenhang mit Corona und Grippe, alles andere ist völlig unseriöses Fischen im Trüben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Bestätigt sind 1674 Todesfälle durch Grippeerkrankungen in der Saison 2017/2018. Die 25.000 Toten sind eine _Hochrechnung_, basierend unter anderem auf den bestätigten Fällen und der Übersterblichkeit für diesen Zeitraum.



Korrekt und die Coronatoten passen knapp zur Übersterblichkeit im April (Lockdown-Kollateralschäden mal ausgenommen), die mit 8% gering ausfällt und insgesamt weniger Menschen im Jahr 2020 gestorben sind, als im Durchschnitt der vier Vorjahre.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Zahl der COVID-19-Toten ist *keine* Hochrechnung, sondern die Zahl der Toten, bei denen SARS-COV-2 nachgewiesen wurde - ebenso wie bei den 1674 Gripptetoten Grippeviren nachgewiesen wurden.



Weil im Verdachtsfall von Covid 19 ein PCR Test gemacht wird, den es bei der Grippe eben nicht gibt, das zeigt wie schon erwähnt die Übersterblichkeit. Du musst mich nicht belehren, ich verstehe das schon ganz gut.
Eine Hochrechnung der Covid 19 Toten wären 1:1 jene, bei denen es nachgewiesen wurde.

So ist das und woran sieht man es? An der Übersterblichkeit.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine vergleichbare Hochrechnung für COVID-19 wäre wackelig, da die Maßnahmen gegen COVID-19 logischerweise auch Tote durch ähnliche Infekte im fraglichen Zeitraum verhindern. Sprich, die Übersterblichhkeit durch COVID-19 würde sich anteilig in der Zahl derjenigen verstecken, die aufgrund der Maßnahmen gegen COVID-19 nicht anderweitig verstorben sind.



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo meine Analyse so falsch sein soll, das hast du für meine Begriffe nicht dargelegt.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Du zirkulierst innerhalb deiner eigenen Argumentation. Gerade eben hast du noch eingeräumt, nicht zu wissen, wie viel mehr Tote es ohne Maßnahmen gäbe.



Hängt davon ab, wie viele sich infizieren. Würden sich in einem Winter alle mit Influenza anstecken, hätten wir auch 100 000 Tote, so stecken sich jedoch nur 20% der Bevölkerung an, jedes Jahr.

Für mich zählst zu den Panikmachern.Von den 2000 Tönnies Mitarbeitern ist Stand heute immer noch kein einziger verstorben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit an zig Krankheiten vorzeitig zu versterben ist 1000 fach höher als an Covid 19 zu sterben, aber wir tragen alle diese unsinnigen Masken.

Für die nächsten Grippejahre bitte jedes Jahr einen neuen Lockdown, Verbot von Konzerten, Discotheken und Co.
In einer Welt wie einer solchen, wollen Menschen wie du dauerhaft leben. Andere sind noch Jung, wollen ihre Jugend nicht an einem Virenkult vergeuden, sondern feiern. Und ja es gibt ein Risiko, andere mit Viren anzustecken, oder selbst vorzeitig zu versterben, aber das wissen Menschen auch ohne von Corona täglich daran erinnert zu werden.

Du bildest dir eine Menge auf dich ein, es scheitert aber schon daran Covid 19 Tote in Relation zu Grippetoten zu setzen und anhand der Übersterblichkeit zu schauen, wie viel Tote es wirklich sind. Kopf-Tisch.

Aber ja. Offiziell Gemeldete Coronatote sind zahlenmäßig absolut gleich zu behandeln wie gemeldete Grippetote...
Selten so gelacht.

Ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung scheint masochistisch veranlagt zu sein, der Drang sich selbst durch übertriebene und unsinnige Maßnahmen zu quälen wäscht einem wohl von den sonstigen Verfehlungen rein.
Jetzt machen wir alle Home-Office und holen uns Ödeme, eventuell ist es bei dir auch ein Ödipuskomplex, man weiß es nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich suche keine gefälligen Zahlen, sondern bedenke lediglich die Dunkelziffern im Gegensatz zu mach anderem.



Das ist totaler Quatsch. Dann müsstest du auch die Dunkelziffer bei den nicht entdeckten Toten einberechnen. Dann hat man also die Dunkelziffer von der Dunkelziffer von der Dunkelziffer. Da kann nur Müll rauskommen bei dir.  

Deshalb mit den offiziellen Zahlen rechnen, da kommt man auch ein seriöses Ergebnis.

Und damit liegt man in Deutschland bei einem Anteil von 4,4% bei den Verstorbenen. 
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-26-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt machen wir alle Home-Office und holen uns Ödeme, eventuell ist es bei dir auch ein Ödipuskomplex, man weiß es nicht.



Hat die Verwarnung wegen deiner beleidungen nicht gereicht?



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Schaffe das ist schon ein richtiger Allrounder. Sehr beeindruckend.
> Mediziner, Computerfachmann (vorzugsweise Intel & Nvidia), Psychologe, Politikforscher etc.




Hast recht,
 jetzt macht er auf Sigmund Freud.


----
Topic: 

Coronavirus: Spanien fuerchtet die zweite Corona-Welle - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2020)

Diese Nachricht beunruhigt mich etwas:
Erster deutscher Corona-Patient hat keine schuetzenden Antikoerper mehr - Webasto-Mitarbeiter ohne Nachwirkungen der Erkrankung


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Die Testpflicht kommt jetzt doch:
Eilmeldung: Spahn kündigt Pflichttests für Reiserückkehrer an | tagesschau.de

Urlaub in Risikogebieten : Spahn ordnet Corona-Tests fuer Rueckkehrer an  | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diese Nachricht beunruhigt mich etwas:
> Erster deutscher Corona-Patient hat keine schuetzenden Antikoerper mehr - Webasto-Mitarbeiter ohne Nachwirkungen der Erkrankung



Bei einigen nur paar wochen oder gar nicht ^^


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Spielt für deine Unterstellung, ich würde die Studie ignorieren, keine Rolle.



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: Ich schrieb, das du *Ergebnisse* der Studie ignorierst. Und zwar, wie ebenfalls dargelegt, zufällig immer genau so, wie es gerade zu deiner schiefen Argumentation passt.



> Ich suche keine gefälligen Zahlen, sondern bedenke lediglich die Dunkelziffern im Gegensatz zu mach anderem.
> Feldstudien mit reinen Antikörper Tests nach ELISA Methode, ermitteln nur einen Teil der Infizierten, weshalb die reale Sterblichkeit unterhalb der von Streeck ermittelten 0,36% liegt, deutlich.



Das wäre merkwürdig, denn die Studie wurde in Fachkreisen hauptsächlich deshalb kritisiert, sie wäre darauf ausgelegt, Argumente für eine Lockerung (!) der Maßnahmen zu liefern.

Entscheidend ist ohnehin, was anerkannte Experten bedenken. Die unfundierten Bedenken eines selbsternannten Mediziners sind schlichtweg nicht von Belang.
Zudem habe ich in meinem Beispiel - auf das du bezeichnenderweise mal wieder nicht eingegangen bist - prophylaktisch bereits mit der Zahl der Verstorbenen im Verhältnis zur Gesamtbevölkerung gerechnet. Bei dieser gibt es keine nennenswerte Dunkelziffer.

Übrigens ist eine weitere Heinsberg-Studie in Vorbereitung, die sich auch spezifisch mit der Immunisierung der zuvor Infizierten befassen soll. Spätestens dabei sollte sich bestätigen, was ich Fachkreisen längst Konsens ist: die zuvor verwendete Methodik liefert - entgegen deiner Behauptung - eher mehr false positives, als dass vorhandene Infektionen nicht erkannt werden.



> Für mich zählst zu den Panikmachern.Von den 2000 Tönnies Mitarbeitern ist Stand heute immer noch kein einziger verstorben.



Die Mitarbeiter bei Tönnies sind ein Ausschnitt einer Gruppe mit (aufgrund der Arbeits- und Unterbringungsbedingungen) hohen Ansteckungs-, jedoch geringem Sterberisiko. Sie ist nicht einmal ansatzweise repräsentativ für die Bevölkerung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
Du disqualifizierst dich mit jeden Satz mehr, also fahre ruhig fort.



> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit an zig Krankheiten vorzeitig zu versterben ist 1000 fach höher als an Covid 19 zu sterben, aber wir tragen alle diese unsinnigen Masken.



Ich habe dir anhand des Beispiels der USA vorgerechnet, welchen Unterschied das Tragen von Masken und das Beschränken von direkten Kontakten ausmacht, selbst wenn es nicht 100%ig umgesetzt wird. Wenn dich selbst mundgerecht aufbereitete Zahlen überfordern, solltest du vielleicht weniger aus deinem eigenen Aromatherapie-Sortiment inhalieren. Bis das Ganze abklingt, kannst du dir ja noch einmal das hier anschauen und die verwendeten Daten anschließend noch einmal prüfen und das Ganze nachrechnen - wenn du Fehler findest, lass es uns wissen. 



> Jetzt machen wir alle Home-Office und holen uns Ödeme, eventuell ist es bei dir auch ein Ödipuskomplex, man weiß es nicht.



Dass du deinen Facharztabschluss in Küchenpsychologie gemacht hast, hättest du nicht noch einmal betonen müssen, denn diese Vermutung habe ich bereits vor ein paar Seiten geäußert. 

(Für die Interessierten: Der Ödipuskomplex ist die zu starke Bindung eines Kindes an das Elternteil des gegenteiligen Geschlechts und ggf. damit einhergehende Rivalität mit dem anderen Elternteil und hat nichts damit zu tun, aus welchen Gründen man sich in welcher Weise zur Pandemie oder der Eindämmungsmaßnahmen positioniert. Das kann unser Räuchermännchen mit seinem Doktortitel in Unkrautologie natürlich nicht wissen, es wollte nur mal etwas in die Diskussion werfen, was es für geistreich hielt ...)


----------



## Whispercat (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die ist nicht zu Hoch, sonder zu Niedrig die Zahl  in Italien. Es sind ein paar Tausend Leute mehr gestorben, die aber  nicht gezählt wurden, da nur die Toten in Krankenhaus und Heimen gezählt  wurden.
> Italien: Tatsächliche Zahl der Coronatoten unterschätzt
> Zahl der Coronatoten in Italien stark unterschaetzt
> Corona-Faelle: Mexiko schlittert in Katastrophe - Schon jetzt hat das Land die viertmeisten Todesfälle | GMX



Es wäre halt ziemlich hilfreich wenn man den Inhalt von "Studien"  auch lesen würde denn hättest du das getan dann hättest du gemerkt das  diese Studie auf Schätzungen basiert und damit keine zuverlässigen  Rückschlüsse auf effektive Todeszahlen zulässt. Denn leider gehöre ich  zu der Sorte von Menschen die sich Quellen auch ansehen und da sich  diese Studie laut eigener Aussage auf :

 "We obtained the number of reported COVID-19 deaths in Italy _*from the National Health Authority*_.[SUP]4[/SUP]  Deaths are reported for patients who tested positive in hospitals and a  few nursing homes. Reported COVID-19 deaths do not include people who  died at home or in care facilities where testing was not performed. We  obtained preliminary mortality data for January 12 to April 4, 2020,  _*from the Italian National Institute of Statistics*_

bezieht sehen wir uns mal insbesondere diese beiden Quellen genauer an. Der Link zum Gesundheitsministerium ist dieser hier : _*Monitoraggio settimanale Covid-19, report dal 13 al 19 luglio*_  und liest man sich diesen durch so stellt man fest das daraus nicht  hervorgeht, wie, wann oder ob überhaupt getestet wurde. Ergo bleibt noch  der Link des Statistikamtes : _*https://www.istat.it/it/archivio/242149 *_und  sehen wir uns diesen an stellen wir fest das wir uns erstmal selber  durch die Archive des ISTAT wühlen dürfen weil die werte Studie es ja  scheinbar nicht für notwendig befindet direkt auf Daten zu verlinken auf  die man sich als Quelle beruft.

Aber glücklicherweise ist man ja relativ sprachgebildet und deshalb selbständig in der Lage sich bis zum Dokument des Begehrens _*https://www.istat.it/it/files//2020/07/Report_ISS_Istat_Inglese.pdf *_durchzuklicken.  Und in diesem erfährt man dann einen ganz interessanten Fakt und zwar  dass das ISTAT von 31573 Gesamtfällen lediglich 4942 auf Basis von  Sterbeurkunden genauer untersucht hat und von den 4942 kommt bei gut 70%  mindestens eine zusätzliche Todesursache dazu. 

Wenn also das  ISTAT nur einen Bruchteil der Gesamttoten aufgrund von Sterbeurkunden  untersucht hat und die Studie sich vorallem auf das ISTAT beruft, warum  fängt es dann schon damit an das man in der Studie mit 41000 Toten  einfach mal pauschal 10000 Tote dazufabuliert und dann noch  dreisterweise so tut als wären selbst die 31000 Toten alle offizielle  Coronatote obwohl wir festgestellt haben dass das ISTAT lediglich 5000  davon mehr oder weniger untersucht hat. ( Denn wie aussagekräftig  Sterbeurkunden sind darüber kann man sich an dieser Stelle ebenfalls  streiten aber dazu gleich noch mehr. ) 

Gleichzeitig darf/durfte man in den italienischen Medien folgendes lesen : 
_*
https://primabergamo.it/rubriche/to...nfarto-dimezzati-non-abbiate-paura-del-covid/
*_
woraus  hervorgeht das sich alleine die Krankenhauseinweisungen von  Herzinfarktfällen um die Hälfte halbiert haben. Also ich weiss ja nicht  aber irgendwie passt das irgendwie überhaupt nicht zur Story das die  Übersterblichkeit vorallem auf Corona zurückzuführen ist vorallem weil  man davon ausgehen kann das es nicht nicht nur die Herzinfarkt Fälle  betrifft. 

oder 
_*
https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ie-14d0f37e-9d10-11ea-a31e-977f755d9d62.shtml

*_wo  verdeutlicht wird das es in Italien praktisch keine Obduktionen gibt  weil sich das italienische Gesundheitsministerium zufälligerweise genau  wie das RKI dagegen ausspricht. Wo wir wieder beim Punkt wären das ich  gerne wüsste warum man ohne Obduktion überhaupt so tut als hätte man  irgendwelche zuverlässigen Todeszahlen. Denn nochmal, wir wissen wie  oben verlinkt gesichert das die Zahl der unbehandelten Herzinfarkt Fälle  sich mehr oder weniger verdoppelt hat und trotzdem stellen sich diese  Affen mit einer Studie hin und suggieren doch dreist das die  Übersterblichkeit _*wahrscheinlich*_ _*hauptsächlich*_ auf Corona zurückzuführen ist. Also frage ich nochmal, auf Basis von was diskutieren wir hier ? 

Oh und bevor ichs vergesse, die UK Story : https://zackzack.at/2020/07/20/corona-tote-italien-immer-weniger-uk-kritik-an-ungenauen-zahlen/ und es liegt btw. jedem frei sich die Website der englischen Regierung selber anzusehen falls ihm die Quelle nicht passt.  




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hat die Verwarnung wegen deiner beleidungen nicht gereicht?



Wenn ich eine Sache wirklich hasse dann ist es Heuchelei. Denn nur fürs  Protokoll wenn du und gewisse andere übliche Verdächtige regelmässig die Diskussion mit frechen Posts wie zb.  diesem hier : 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Biste Insider,
> warst wohl in denn Krankenhäuser(hotspots) als Intensivpfleger tätig.
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt Homöopathische Krankenpfleger ?
> ...



oder anderen frechen "Russensprüchen" entgleisen lässt, sollte man vielleicht nicht auf Mr. Anstand mit  weisser Weste machen. Natürlich ist es keine Rechtfertigung das der gute  Lichtspieler sich auf solche persönlichen Unsachlichkeiten einlässt und zurückfeuert  aber dieses Spiel jemanden unterschwellig persönlich zu provozieren damit man ihn  hinterher als Aggressor hinstellen kann ist schon ziemlich frech.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diese Nachricht beunruhigt mich etwas:
> Erster deutscher Corona-Patient hat keine schuetzenden Antikoerper mehr - Webasto-Mitarbeiter ohne Nachwirkungen der Erkrankung



Das beruhigt, denn es zeigt, dass schon sehr viele Deutsche infiziert gewesen sind, ohne etwas zu merken und im April war der Höhepunkt schon erreicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch bei wechselnden IPs kann man mit utrace.de nach den Standorten schauen und da nach Gemeinsamkeiten suchen.


Zu meiner echten IP eines kleinen Providers liefern die was von Russland.
Schon anhand des Providernamens kann man die Region erahnen.
Ziemlich schlechte Datenbank.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Das wäre aber trotzdem eine sehr auffällige Eigenheit. Zumal russische IPs allgemein schon auf Bots hindeuten und im Zweifel generell gesperrt werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wäre aber trotzdem eine sehr auffällige Eigenheit. Zumal russische IPs allgemein schon auf Bots hindeuten und im Zweifel generell gesperrt werden.


Nee klar. VPN, Urlaub, Proxyserver, all das gibt es in deiner scheinwelt ja nicht.
Falsche Geolocation-Infos wie bei mir natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Sache wirklich hasse dann ist es Heuchelei. Denn nur fürs  Protokoll wenn du und gewisse andere übliche Verdächtige regelmässig die Diskussion mit frechen Posts wie zb.  diesem hier :
> 
> 
> 
> oder anderen frechen "Russensprüchen" entgleisen lässt, sollte man vielleicht nicht auf Mr. Anstand mit  weisser Weste machen. Natürlich ist es keine Rechtfertigung das der gute  Lichtspieler sich auf solche persönlichen Unsachlichkeiten einlässt und zurückfeuert  aber dieses Spiel jemanden unterschwellig persönlich zu provozieren damit man ihn  hinterher als Aggressor hinstellen kann ist schon ziemlich frech.



Aus GEZ und Black Lives Matter Threads erwarte ich sowieso von dir nicht viel. lass mal stecken


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

VPN lassen sich auch erkennen und deuten auf zwielichtige Aktivitäten hin.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> VPN lassen sich auch erkennen und deuten auf zwielichtige Aktivitäten hin.



Auch das ist mal pauschal nur falsch.
Man versucht das bei bestimmten Anbietern explizit zu verhindern, indem man als öffentliche IP welche nimmt, die z.B. zu normalen Endkundenanschlüssen gehören und sich regelmäßig ändern.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Bei DSL ändert sich aber meistens nur der letze Block der IP. 
Das ist also für die Multiaccount-Erkennung noch hinreichend eindeutig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei DSL ändert sich aber meistens nur der letze Block der IP.
> Das ist also für die Multiaccount-Erkennung noch hinreichend eindeutig.



Auch falsch, manche Provider haben durch die Begrenze Zahl an IPv4-Adressen mehrere kleine Blöcke. Da hat man sogar welche, bei denen sich das erste Oktett ändert.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon wieder so viel Müll von dir.
> 
> Wann wird dieser SPAM-Account endlich gesperrt?!



Kommt von dir auch mal wieder etwas inhaltliches oder postest du weiterhin nur Links? Soviel zum Spam. Zeitung lesen kann ggf. jeder selbst. 

@Tengri86:
Vorab: Ich teile die Meinung von Lichtspieler sicherlich nicht uneingeschränkt, teilweise halte ich sie auch für fragwürdig. Dennoch aber mal was grundsätzliches:
Hier wird ständig mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger gemahnt, rumgejammert und jeder, der auch nur den geringsten Zweifel an der Effektivität der Maßnahmen äußert, sofort als Coronaleugner diffamiert. Entspricht in Etwa dem Beißreflex wenn man etwas zur Ausländerkriminalität sagt - Sofort wird man in die rechte Ecke gestellt. Hier sinds eben die Leugner und Leugner sind nun mal dumm. Argumentiert wird über den Gesundheitsschutz der Allgemeinheit. Das die Allgemeinheit dem überwiegenden Teil hier am Arsch vorbei geht und man bezüglich einer Infektion eine absolut asoziale Doppelmoral an den Tag legt, kann man hier immer und immer wieder lesen. Das Millionen Menschen buchstäblich unverschuldet vor dem Nichts stehen, wird einfach ignoriert (sie hätten ja was Anderes lernen können - HAHA!).

Fakt ist und da kann DKK007 von morgens bis abends hier Links posten, NIEMAND weiß irgendwas absolut genaues. Sich hinzustellen und etwas Anderes zu behaupten ist einfach nur dumm (und zwar von beiden Seiten). Und eben weil niemand etwas Genaues weis, ist es absolut angezeigt, hier mal die Maßnahmen kritisch zu hinterfragen. Corona wird mittlerweile umfangreich politisch ausgeschlachtet (Umverteilung der Schulden im EU-Raum, Bashing gegen Staatschefs die man ohnehin gerne demontieren möchte, Grüne Phantastereien [esst gefälligst kein Fleisch mehr, wir brauchen mehr Popup Radwege], Kontrolle der Bevölkerung usw.). Gleichzeitig sind die Maßnahmen teils so grotesk, dass man sich ernsthaft fragen muss: Was stimmt mit der Bevölkerung eigentlich nicht? 

Ein Paar Beispiele gefällig?
- Die Popup Radwege in Berlin - Angeblich hätten sie sich während der Hochzeit der Krise bewährt und müssten daher weiter ausgebaut werden. Während der Hochzeit der Krise hieß es "stay at home". Nur wer unbedingt musste, ist auf die Straße gegangen. Massen an Radfahrern konnte ich nirgends sehen und ich gehörte zu den Leuten die jeden Tag zur Arbeit gefahren sind. Hier wird ausschließlich Grüne Lobbypolitik betrieben, egal ob es unsinnig ist oder nicht.
- Die Maskenpflicht beim Einkaufen - Angeblich tragen wir alle Masken um uns nicht gegenseitig anzustecken. Das Personal und der Sicherheitsfritze vor der Tür ist da wohl gänzlich ausgenommen? Und hier wundert man sich dann ernsthaft das die Menschen langsam aber sicher auf die Barrikaden gehen? Unsere oberste Vortänzerin hats ja nun endlich, nachdem sie rotzfrech die absolut gerechtfertigte Frage bezüglich IHRER Maske gekontert hat, nun auch endlich die Maske für sich entdeckt.
- Wenn man ins Schwimmbad möchte, muss man vorab online einen Termin buchen, im Schwimmbad selbst wird dann abgezählt wie viele Leute ins Becken dürfen, überholen beim Schwimmen verboten. Sorry, aber wird sind hier nicht im beschissenen Sozialismus. Mag sein das derartig sinnlose Bevormundung bei einigen gut ankommt, aber dann muss man eben damit rechnen das solcher Mist nicht jedem gefällt.
- Arbeiten gehen sollen wir alle wieder (sofern noch Arbeit vorhanden ist), aber Freizeitaktivitäten haben gefälligst größtmöglich zu unterbleiben. Dabei ist die Gefahr sich z.B. in einem Großraumbüro anzustecken vermutlich ähnlich hoch, wie in einer Kneipe am Tresen.
- Immer wieder ist zu hören wie toll unsere Politik die Sache im Griff hat/ hatte. Sorry, aber unter welchem Stein habt ihr die letzten Monate gelegen? Wir haben hier einfach nur Glück gehabt, erst als man es nicht mehr aussitzen konnte, wurde irgendwie reagiert und _*irgendwie*_ ist genau das passende Wort dafür. Derzeit erneut sichtbar bei den Urlaubsrückkehrern. "Verpflichtende Test schon nächste  Woche an Flughäfen".
- Es gibt, trotz fast beendeter Ferien in z.B. Berlin, noch immer kein tragbares Konzept für die geregelte Aufnahme des Schul- und Kitabetriebes. Stattdessen fabuliert man lieber herum, mal sind Kinder gar nicht ansteckend, dann vielleicht doch und dann wieder genauso wie Erwachsene. Fakt ist, das kann nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit so weiter gehen. Bildung ist Grundvoraussetzung um wirtschaftlich langfristig wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.

Was stimmt also mit der Bevölkerung nicht? Immer häufiger sehe ich Leute die auch im Freien eine Maske tragen (etwa beim Spazieren oder Radfahren). Welchen Sinn soll das erfüllen? Ich sage was nicht stimmt: Die Leute sind dumm und sie werden immer dümmer. Jahrelange Berieselung durch RTL und Co. und ein absolut dekadenter Wohlstand auf Pump machens möglich.  Drohte die Dummheit der Regierung zu Anfang zum Verhängnis zu werden, wird sie jetzt konsequent ausgenutzt. Es wird gelogen, betrogen und beschönigt und dazu wird noch Beifall geklatscht. Was haben sich manche moralisch überlegen gefühlt als sie für das Pflegepersonal geklatscht haben. Wo bleiben die versprochenen Prämien? Wo bleibt jetzt die sog. Solidarität für diejenigen die an "vorderster Front" standen? Warum wird hier durch die Presse nicht massivst nachgehakt? Es hieß die Maßnahmen dienen dazu die Intensivkapazitäten nicht zu überfordern (eine absolut nachvollziehbare Einlassung - allerdings steht das Notfallkrankenhaus in Berlin komplett leer, med. Personal musst gar in Kurzarbeit), die Maßnahmen bleiben bestehen bis der R-Wert stabil bei 1 ist, wenige hundert Infektionen pro Tag auftreten, 100 Infektionen pro Tag, bis es einen Impfstoff gibt usw. Immer wieder werden neue Ausflüchte gesucht. Einen Impfstoff? Der nach einem Jahr Entwicklungszeit an "alle Deutschen" verabreicht werden kann. Glaubt ihr das ernsthaft? Zu Hause bleiben und die Fresse halten, darum geht es nunmehr primär, nebenbei geben wir uns der Illusion hin, das Virus "auszutrocknen" oder bald "alle zu impfen".
Hier in Berlin haben wir niedrige zweistellige Neuinfektionszahlen, trotz BLM, Anti-Coronademos und illegalen Technoparties. Unter normalen Bedingungen würde keine Sau nach den Paar Leuten krähen. Normal ist hier aber schon lange nichts mehr.

So long...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Die Zahlen sind eben gerade weil wir so gut reagiert haben so niedrig.

Damit das so bleibt, müssen die Abstandsregeln eingehalten werden und dafür werden halt die Personen innerhalb eines Objektes begrenzt.

Es geht in diesem Thread darum die Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen zusammenzutragen. Gerade weil diese sich zum Teil kurzfristig ändern, sind aktuelle Informationen wichtig.
Sonst kann es bei Verstößen auch teuer werden. In Bayern sind jetzt 25.000€ für Verstöße geplant. Das werden richtig teure Corona-Partys.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Was stimmt also mit der Bevölkerung nicht? Immer häufiger sehe ich Leute die auch im Freien eine Maske tragen (etwa beim Spazieren oder Radfahren). Welchen Sinn soll das erfüllen? Ich sage was nicht stimmt: Die Leute sind dumm und sie werden immer dümmer. Jahrelange Berieselung durch RTL und Co. und ein absolut dekadenter Wohlstand auf Pump machens möglich.  Drohte die Dummheit der Regierung zu Anfang zum Verhängnis zu werden, wird sie jetzt konsequent ausgenutzt. Es wird gelogen, betrogen und beschönigt und dazu wird noch Beifall geklatscht. Was haben sich manche moralisch überlegen gefühlt als sie für das Pflegepersonal geklatscht haben. Wo bleiben die versprochenen Prämien? Wo bleibt jetzt die sog. Solidarität für diejenigen die an "vorderster Front" standen? Warum wird hier durch die Presse nicht massivst nachgehakt? Es hieß die Maßnahmen dienen dazu die Intensivkapazitäten nicht zu überfordern (eine absolut nachvollziehbare Einlassung - allerdings steht das Notfallkrankenhaus in Berlin komplett leer, med. Personal musst gar in Kurzarbeit), die Maßnahmen bleiben bestehen bis der R-Wert stabil bei 1 ist, wenige hundert Infektionen pro Tag auftreten, 100 Infektionen pro Tag, bis es einen Impfstoff gibt usw. Immer wieder werden neue Ausflüchte gesucht. Einen Impfstoff? Der nach einem Jahr Entwicklungszeit an "alle Deutschen" verabreicht werden kann. Glaubt ihr das ernsthaft? Zu Hause bleiben und die Fresse halten, darum geht es nunmehr primär, nebenbei geben wir uns der Illusion hin, das Virus "auszutrocknen" oder bald "alle zu impfen".
> Hier in Berlin haben wir niedrige zweistellige Neuinfektionszahlen, trotz BLM, Anti-Coronademos und illegalen Technoparties. Unter normalen Bedingungen würde keine Sau nach den Paar Leuten krähen. Normal ist hier aber schon lange nichts mehr.
> 
> So long...


Du verwendest öfter die Wörter "Dumm" und "Dummheit". Und betitelst andere so.
Aber leider hast du, wie manch anderer hier im Forum, leider immer noch nicht begriffen, dass die Maßnahmen erforderlich und richtig waren.
Und nur deswegen sind die Infektionszahlen so gering.
Aber sie steigen langsam wieder weil immer mehr Menschen sich leider nicht mehr an die Regeln halten.
Keine Sorge, in Berlin wird das bald auch wieder der Fall sein.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, in Berlin wird das bald auch wieder der Fall sein.



Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen, deine Behauptung wurde schon x-Mal auch von Experten so geäußert. Passiert ist nichts. Im Gegenteil.

Ich bin auch nicht völlig gegen die Maßnahmen, im Gegenteil, allerdings ist die absolut abstruse Umsetzung dieser in vielen Bereichen einfach nur lachhaft (siehe Beispiel Supermarkt). Gerade dieses Beispiel und die Befürwortung einer derartigen Umsetzung dieser Maßnahme ist genau das was ich sagte: Dumm. Entweder ist Corona gefährlich, dann müssen eben alle die Maske tragen oder eben nicht. Dann brauchen wir die Dinger nicht. Im Einzelhandel funktionierts auch.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Man muss bloß auf die aktuelle Karte des RKI schauen. Scheinen die Farben etwas angepasst zu haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-07-27-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Aktuell ein Kreis im orangen Bereich und einer im dunkelroten. 
Berlin ist etwa zur Hälfte gelb.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht völlig gegen die Maßnahmen, im Gegenteil, allerdings ist die absolut abstruse Umsetzung dieser in vielen Bereichen einfach nur lachhaft (siehe Beispiel Supermarkt). Gerade dieses Beispiel und die Befürwortung einer derartigen Umsetzung dieser Maßnahme ist genau das was ich sagte: Dumm. Entweder ist Corona gefährlich, dann müssen eben alle die Maske tragen oder eben nicht. Dann brauchen wir die Dinger nicht. Im Einzelhandel funktionierts auch.



Es geht darum die anderen Kunden vor Ansteckungen zu schützen, deshalb müssen die Kunden ein Maske tragen. Die Kassierer sitzen hinter Plexiglas.
Masken tragen die aber auch.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2020)

Corona-Newsblog in Berlin: Berliner Clubs suchen Flaechen fuer Open-Air-Partys - Berliner Morgenpost
Meldung von 19:05 Uhr. Neunzehn (!) Neuinfektionen. Und weiterhin:
_"__ Im Krankenhaus isoliert und behandelt werden demnach 43 Personen, davon werden 19 intensivmedizinisch betreut - am Vortag war es noch jeweils ein Mensch mehr."_
Was daran rechtfertigt die gelbe Färbung?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Es geht um die Zahl der Neuinfektionen innerhalb einer Woche. Die liegt wie die Grafik zeigt zwischen 25 und 50 pro 100.000 Einwohner. 
Bei 50 wird abgeriegelt.

Wobei die 50 pro 100.000 recht hoch angesetzt sind und oft nur bei Massenausbrüchen erreicht werden. Viele breitgestreute Ausbrüche liegen darunter. Man hätte die also eher bei <10 pro 100.000 Einwohner festlegen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen, deine Behauptung wurde schon x-Mal auch von Experten so geäußert. Passiert ist nichts. Im Gegenteil.


Dann guck dir mal die neuen erhöhten Infektionszahlen an die gemeldet werden. Ohne vereinzelte Corona-Hotspots.
In Berlin werden die auch wieder hochgehen... das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Gerade wenn die Menschen immer leichtsinniger werden und meinen es wäre alles schon vorbei.



> Ich bin auch nicht völlig gegen die Maßnahmen, im Gegenteil, allerdings ist die absolut abstruse Umsetzung dieser in vielen Bereichen einfach nur lachhaft (siehe Beispiel Supermarkt). Gerade dieses Beispiel und die Befürwortung einer derartigen Umsetzung dieser Maßnahme ist genau das was ich sagte: Dumm. Entweder ist Corona gefährlich, dann müssen eben alle die Maske tragen oder eben nicht. Dann brauchen wir die Dinger nicht. Im Einzelhandel funktionierts auch.


Manche praktische Umsetzungen finde ich auch fragwürdig.
Z.B. auch beim Busfahren. Da kann man teilweise immer noch nicht beim Busfahrer Tickets kaufen. Weil die hier mit Scheiben geschützt werden und nur hinten aufmachen.
Aber die Fahrgäste trotzdem noch Masken aufsetzen sollen.
Sehr umständlich gerade für ältere Leute.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Weil es im Bus auch darum geht, eine Ansteckung zwischen den Fahrgästen zu verhindern.
Fahrkarte kann man vorher kaufen, bzw. die Leute die regelmäßig fahren, haben eh eine Dauerkarte.


Aktuell ist eh eher die Frage, was die Leute so aus dem Urlaub mitbringen. 
Viele Faelle in Touristenort: Corona-Sorgen am Wolfgangsee | tagesschau.de


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht darum die anderen Kunden vor Ansteckungen zu schützen, deshalb müssen die Kunden ein Maske tragen. Die Kassierer sitzen hinter Plexiglas.
> Masken tragen die aber auch.


Du hast meinen Beitrag dazu gelesen und verstanden? Die Kassierer sitzen hinter einer provisorischen Scheibe und verteilen ihre Aerosole weiterhin ungehindert. Das restliche Personal trägt maximal vereinzelt eine nicht korrekt aufgesetzte Maske.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es im Bus auch darum geht, eine Ansteckung zwischen den Fahrgästen zu verhindern.
> Fahrkarte kann man vorher kaufen, bzw. die Leute die regelmäßig fahren, haben eh eine Dauerkarte.



Es gibt aber nicht an allen Haltestellen Automaten.
Im Bus auch nicht. Ergo wird es mit einer Fahrkarte schwer.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es im Bus auch darum geht, eine Ansteckung zwischen den Fahrgästen zu verhindern.


Ja aber trotzdem kann der Busfahrer vorne aufmachen und da Tickets verkaufen.
Er wird ja noch zusätzlich durch eine Scheibe geschützt.
Es gibt auch Scheiben welche unten geöffnet sind.
Z.B. in Apotheken und bei Ärzten. Da kann man unten was durchreichen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: Ich schrieb, das du *Ergebnisse* der Studie ignorierst. Und zwar, wie ebenfalls dargelegt, zufällig immer genau so, wie es gerade zu deiner schiefen Argumentation passt.​




Und ich habe die Ergebnisse dieser Studie keineswegs ignoriert, auch wenn du das behauptest, in diesem Falle lügst du eben, deswegen schrieb ich ja bereits vorhin, dass bei dir ein notorisches Lügenproblem vorliegt, und du alles ignorierst, was nicht in dein Weltbild passt.

Beispielsweise ignorierst du die Schweizer Studie, die in das gleiche Horn, wie die iranische und Indische bläst, in denen eine extrem hohe Dunkelziffer an Infizierten vorliegen muss, weil ein Großsteil der ELISA Positiven mit Antikörpern nicht erfasst werden kann, da die Antikörper schnell abgebaut werden.

Ich habe sie im letzten Beitrag verlinkt, diese Verlinkung ignorierst du wie bereits die Verlinkung zur Feldstudie von Streeck und wirfst mir dann vor ich würde gegen Ergebnisse diese Studie argumentieren, obwohl ich das gar nicht getan habe.
​


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wäre merkwürdig, denn die Studie wurde in Fachkreisen hauptsächlich deshalb kritisiert, sie wäre darauf ausgelegt, Argumente für eine Lockerung (!) der Maßnahmen zu liefern.​




Für Lockerungen braucht es keine Studie, da hätten Sentinelpraxen mit 0 gemeldeten Coronafällen seit Ende März! schon ausgereicht.
Aber momentan wird ja durch die sprungartige Steigerung der PCR Tests alles dafür getan, damit einige falsch-positive herauskommen und man so Neuinfektionen nachweisen kann. Teste ich 100 Menschen, ist einer Falsch-Positiv, wenn nicht zwei.

Und dass das für dich merkwürdig ist, wundert mich nicht, du ignorierst ja die Schweizer Studie, nur es ist ein Fakt.
Die Zahlen als Singapore werden ja auch ignoriert, mit einer Fallsterblichkeit von gerade mal 0,06%.
​


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die unfundierten Bedenken eines selbsternannten Mediziners sind schlichtweg nicht von Belang.​




Im Gegensatz zu dir ist es mir egal mit wem ich diskutiere. Ich benötige keine nachgewiesene Qualifikation.
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass ich Mediziner bin, dann tust du es eben nicht. Was spielt das bitte für eine Rolle.
Unser Gesundheitsminister ist Politikwissenschaftler und Bankkaufmann.
Sieht nicht danach aus, als hätte er eine besondere Qualifikation diesen Ministerposten zu besetzen.

​


Mahoy schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich in meinem Beispiel - auf das du bezeichnenderweise mal wieder nicht eingegangen bist - prophylaktisch bereits mit der Zahl der Verstorbenen im Verhältnis zur Gesamtbevölkerung gerechnet. Bei dieser gibt es keine nennenswerte Dunkelziffer.​




Betrachte einfach die Übersterblichkeit in besagtem Zeitraum, das ist sinnvoller.
Übrigens sind Herzinfarktpatienten teilweise um 80% zurückgegangen, während des Lockdowns, das sind ja tolle Aussichten.

​


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter bei Tönnies sind ein Ausschnitt einer Gruppe mit (aufgrund der Arbeits- und Unterbringungsbedingungen) hohen Ansteckungs-, jedoch geringem Sterberisiko.​




Und das weißt du woher? Von diesen 2000 Menschen ist also niemand über 50 Jahre und hat Vorerkrankungen?
An der Influenza wie auch an Covid-19 sterben auch junge Menschen. Nicht oft, aber durchaus einige.

​


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe dir anhand des Beispiels der USA vorgerechnet, welchen Unterschied das Tragen von Masken und das Beschränken von direkten Kontakten ausmacht, selbst wenn es nicht 100%ig umgesetzt wird.​




Hat man ja vor allem bei Tönnies gesehen. 8 Meter Abstand + Maske und trotzdem viele Ansteckungen.

Möchte man die CDC zitieren, dann stellt man fest, dass Masken bisher keinen effektiven Effekt auf die Ausbreitung einer Pandemie haben, seit Corona ist das natürlich plötzlich anders, natürlich.



> Here, we review the evidence base on the effectiveness of nonpharmaceutical personal protective measures and environmental hygiene measures in nonhealthcare settings and discuss their potential inclusion in pandemic plans. Although mechanistic studies support the potential effect of hand hygiene or face masks, evidence from 14 randomized controlled trials of these measures did not support a substantial effect on transmission of laboratory-confirmed influenza. We similarly found limited evidence on the effectiveness of improved hygiene and environmental cleaning. We identified several major knowledge gaps requiring further research, most fundamentally an improved characterization of the modes of person-to-person transmission.​



​


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn dich selbst mundgerecht aufbereitete Zahlen überfordern, solltest du vielleicht weniger aus deinem eigenen Aromatherapie-Sortiment inhalieren. Bis das Ganze abklingt, kannst du dir ja noch einmal das hier anschauen und die verwendeten Daten anschließend noch einmal prüfen und das Ganze nachrechnen - wenn du Fehler findest, lass es uns wissen. ​




Meine Aussage war auf die momentane Lage in Deutschland bezogen, hier ist die Chance momentan an Covid zu versterben, äußerst gering.
Und die weltweiten Zahlen beeindrucken gar nicht, es gibt Doppelzählungen, Geheilte und an anderen Krankheiten verstorbene tauchen als Coronatote auf, etwa die Hälfte der Coronatoten sind mit Corona verstorben. Diese Zahl ist weltweit alles andere als beeindruckend oder alarmierend. Wieviel % der Coronatoten haben wohl gleichzeitig eine andere Infektionskrankheit?

​


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Ödipuskomplex ist die zu starke Bindung eines Kindes an das Elternteil des gegenteiligen Geschlechts und ggf. damit einhergehende Rivalität mit dem anderen Elternteil und hat nichts damit zu tun, aus welchen Gründen man sich in welcher Weise zur Pandemie oder der Eindämmungsmaßnahmen positioniert.



Für den Uninteressierten: 
Der Ödipuskonflikt oder Komplex beschreibt viel mehr, er umfasst die Gesamtheit aller Gefühle des Kindes gegenüber den Elternteilen und die damit verbundenen Schuldgefühle. Schuldgefühle etwa gegenüber der Mutter oder des Vaters, auch in Verbindung mit einem verfrühten Ableben eines der Elternteile, oder beider.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt aber nicht an allen Haltestellen Automaten.
> Im Bus auch nicht. Ergo wird es mit einer Fahrkarte schwer.



Dann musst du dir an einer anderen Haltestelle die Fahrkarte holen.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag dazu gelesen und verstanden? Die Kassierer sitzen hinter einer provisorischen Scheibe und verteilen ihre Aerosole weiterhin ungehindert. Das restliche Personal trägt maximal vereinzelt eine nicht korrekt aufgesetzte Maske.



Dann rufe doch einfach beim Ordnungsamt an.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann musst du dir an einer anderen Haltestelle die Fahrkarte holen.


Das Problem ist, dass die Leute teilweise stehen gelassen werden, wenn sie nicht gleich ein Ticket haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann musst du dir an einer anderen Haltestelle die Fahrkarte holen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann rufe doch einfach beim Ordnungsamt an.


Macht dann den ÖPNV so richtig attraktiv.

Ws soll denn das Ordnungsamt da machen?
Da kann ich auch bei REWE anrufen, die sind da auch nicht zuständig, da die Busse von Firmen betrieben werden.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Lese doch mal richtig. Es geht um den Supermarkt, nicht um Busse.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Macht dann den ÖPNV so richtig attraktiv.



Hole die doch eine Monat/Jahreskarte. Dann ist das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber trotzdem kann der Busfahrer vorne aufmachen und da Tickets verkaufen.
> Er wird ja noch zusätzlich durch eine Scheibe geschützt.
> Es gibt auch Scheiben welche unten geöffnet sind.
> Z.B. in Apotheken und bei Ärzten. Da kann man unten was durchreichen.



Ist eine Sache die ich ohnehin nicht verstehe: Zumindest hier in Berlin sitzen die Fahrer völlig "offen" am Steuer. Leider sind sie auch immer wieder Opfer von Gewalt, durch einen abgetrennten, verschließbaren Bereich wie etwa in der Straßenbahn, könnte man hier den Schutz der Fahrer nicht nur vor Corona maßgeblich erhöhen. Habe ich in einigen europäischen Ländern schon so gesehen. Der Fahrer ist weiterhin ansprechbar und man kann Tickets kaufen, gleichzeitig wirds ungleich schwieriger ihm "eins aufs Maul zu hauen" (oder ihr tot zu schlagen). Ist aber wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.

@DKK007: Macht für Gelegenheitsfahrer oder einen ohnehin schon klammen Rentner auch absolut Sinn. 
Auch hier: Grundsätzlich sicherlich nicht verkehrter Gedanke, aber absolut unterirdisch beschissen umgesetzt. Das du sowas noch verteidigst, spricht Bände.

Ich habe keine Hosen mehr und neue kann ich mir auch nicht kaufen: Dann geh doch einfach nackt auf die Straße.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ist eine Sache die ich ohnehin nicht verstehe: Zumindest hier in Berlin sitzen die Fahrer völlig "offen" am Steuer. Leider sind sie auch immer wieder Opfer von Gewalt, durch einen abgetrennten, verschließbaren Bereich wie etwa in der Straßenbahn, könnte man hier den Schutz der Fahrer nicht nur vor Corona maßgeblich erhöhen. Habe ich in einigen europäischen Ländern schon so gesehen. Der Fahrer ist weiterhin ansprechbar und man kann Tickets kaufen, gleichzeitig wirds ungleich schwieriger ihm "eins aufs Maul zu hauen" (oder ihr tot zu schlagen). Ist aber wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


Umbauten im Bus kosten. Gerade Panzerglas ist nicht ganz billig.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hole die doch eine Monat/Jahreskarte. Dann ist das Problem gelöst.


Nicht jeder fährt so oft Bus so das es sich für ihn lohnen würde.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @DKK007: Macht für Gelegenheitsfahrer oder einen ohnehin schon klammen Rentner auch absolut Sinn.
> Auch hier: Grundsätzlich sicherlich nicht verkehrter Gedanke, aber absolut unterirdisch beschissen umgesetzt. Das du sowas noch verteidigst, spricht Bände.



Ich hab mein Semesterticket und kann so oft fahren wie ich will. Da braucht man auch kein Auto.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Umbauten im Bus kosten. Gerade Panzerglas ist nicht ganz billig.



Ohje.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ?!





DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Mann lag fast 3 Wochen im Krankenhaus. Nichts merken sieht anders aus!!!




Der Zustand des ersten Infizierten war klinisch dauerhaft sehr gut und er wurde lediglich überwacht, bis der erste Test negativ war.
Er wurde nur isoliert und benötigte zu keiner Zeit medizinische Hilfe.
Und daraus machst du deine Fake-Story und behauptest, der Mann läge schwerkrank 3 Wochen im Krankenhaus, dabei wurde er lediglich isoliert.​

"Physische Symptome habe er außer leichtem Durchfall nicht gehabt, sagte er. "
​Auch in dem Zusammenhang interessant​



> Laut einer chinesischen Studie waren bei 40 Prozent der Patientinnen und Patienten ohne Erkrankungssymptomen schon zwei Monate nach der Erkrankung keine Antikörper mehr im Blut nachweisbar. Bei Patienten mit Erkrankungssymptomen waren es 13 Prozent.​


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Quelle?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Semesterticket und kann so oft fahren wie ich will. Da braucht man auch kein Auto.



Schön für dich. Andere haben das nicht und fahren auch nicht so oft, dass sich ne Monatskarte  lohnt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Semesterticket und kann so oft fahren wie ich will. Da braucht man auch kein Auto.



Auch wenn du dir das einbildest: Du bist absolut nicht der gesellschaftliche Maßstab.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Deshalb wird schon lange gefordert so ein Jahresticket für 500-800€ für alle anzubieten.
Die Bundesländer müssten es nur endlich mal machen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Semesterticket und kann so oft fahren wie ich will. Da braucht man auch kein Auto.


Du bist auch Student.
Mein Sohn hat sich auch ein "Funticket" geholt weil er öfter mit dem Bus fährt.  
Aber Rentner die vielleicht zweimal die Woche in die Stadt fahren brauchen ja keine Monatsticket, das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Trotzdem doof wenn sie einfach stehen gelassen werden. Was eine Frechheit von manchen Busfahrer ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?


ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
Dieses Virus ist nicht gefährlich, du möchtest es wohl einfach nicht wahrhaben, oder bist du in das Maskengeschäft eingestiegen?
Interessant ist auch, dass die Parteien, die gerade den härtesten Kurs fahren, in der Wählergunst zunehmen.
Immer drakonischere Maßnahmen lohnen sich, so werden Kanzler gemacht, Realisten bleiben außen vor.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, dass die Parteien, die gerade den härtesten Kurs fahren, in der Wählergunst zunehmen.
> Immer drakonischere Maßnahmen lohnen sich, so werden Kanzler gemacht.



Ja, weil sie richtig handeln.

Vor Corona wäre Laschet auch mein Favorit für den nächsten Kanzler gewesen. Jetzt ist es Kretschmer oder Söder.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dieses Virus ist nicht gefährlich...


Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Beleg von dir gesehen der das Gegenteil beweist.



> Interessant ist auch, dass die Parteien, die gerade den härtesten Kurs fahren, in der Wählergunst zunehmen.
> Immer drakonischere Maßnahmen lohnen sich, so werden Kanzler gemacht.


Politiker müssen zwischen Sicherheit und Freiheit immer abwägen.
Und das Menschenwohl und Menschenleben stehen an oberste Stelle.
Deutschland hat bis jetzt diese Krise sehr gut gemeistert. 
Dafür gibt es Beifall und Respekt aus der ganzen  Welt.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Selbst von der WHO: Covid-19 - WHO lobt Deutschland fuer Eindaemmung von Coronavirus-Ausbruechen


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> dass die Maßnahmen erforderlich und richtig waren.
> Und nur deswegen sind die Infektionszahlen so gering.



Vlt dachten die in Deutschland wachsen Pflegekräfte wie Spargel von Boden und es gab vor Corona keinen Mangel, und falls nicht..ausbaden müssen andere.( Ärzte.Pflegepersonal und co.)



------------------------------------------------------
Wie war die Belastung  mit der  Kranken u. Altenpflege vor corona? 

Um wievielePatienten kümmert sich ein  deutsche Krankenschwester und wie sieht es woanders(Int.) aus ?

Hätten man damals "lari Fari" gemacht...wären genug Ersatz dagewesen für die Personal Ausfälle oder reicht ein Licht/Flüsterkätzchen fürs einspringen? Hätten andere Krankheiten und Unfälle für uns Urlaub gemacht ?

Lieber unter Belastungsgrenze als drüber?

UEber 50-Jaehrige staerkste Altersgruppe in der Pflege 
(wieviele davon  wohl Vorerkrankung haben mit ü50.. )

&#8226; Infografik: Deutsche Krankenpfleger am Limit | Statista
Zu wenig Pflegepersonal: Eine Krankenschwester fuer 13 Patienten - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Norwegen hat 5,3 und mit Hilfskräfte um die 3, und dennoch waren die Vorsichtig. 

Deutschland hat Gegensatz andere Industrienationen auf Patienten gerechnet wenige Medizinisches Personal, diese galt zu-schützen und nicht überbelasten ,
und das waren die vor Corona schon , Intensivstationen erwähne ich erstmal net.   dank der Maßnahmen und die Vorsprung die wir gegenüber andere Ländern  die keinen glück hatte, ist es "gut " gelaufen.
Die Zusammenhang blenden  gerne welche aus und einige wollten die wenige Pflegekräfte die wir haben an Wand Fahren.

Na was passiert den wen wir diese schnell verbrauchen? 
Oder habe ich was verpasst die können 24/7 Am Tag durcharbeiten ohne Müde und Krank zu werden und infizieren sich nicht? ahja Herzinfarkten und Schlaganfälle etc, schwere Unfälle usw. Machen eine Auszeit oder was.?

Ahja was wäre mit denen Kritische Fällen passiert? Wenn nicht genug Leute da sind?
Dann können wir auch 500 000 intensivbetten haben, bringt auch nixs viel , wen man aber keinen Personal dafür hat

Wir hatten bis jetzt Glück ; das man hier nicht soweit war , wo unser medizinisches Personal selektieren mussten; 
wer Behandlung bekommt und wer Hops geht; wie in andere Länder.
Wolltet ihr diese Leute es zumuten ; denkt ihr so was ist leicht oder was . .? , wieso Person A und nicht Person B vor deren Angehörigen Rede und Antwort stehen.? 

Ich habe schon oft  geschrieben das diese ganze Maßnahmen summiert einen Sinn ergeben,  alleine schon auf medizinisches Personal bezogen, 
wo wir hohe Mangel haben und wir nicht herzaubern oder Klonen können , intensivpfleger schon gar nicht, da reicht auch kein crashkurs für Bessere Masseure.


Hat man keinen Personal und intensivbetten mehr..da bringt auch nicht das Beste Gesundheitssystem was.
Solange man unter die Kapazitäten ist(Personal/Betten)und das waren wir ja auch dank Maßnahmen und Vorsprung und keine larifaris wie in UK u. USA,.
Wären wir  drüber..hätte man hart selektieren müssen

Gut das wir so weit nicht waren und die Ärzte es nicht durch erleben mussten . aber geht ja auch net in die Köpfe rein. 

Aber wie oft ich das wiederholen musste...aber anscheinend geht es einigen am popaz vorbei und sehen Die zusammenhing nicht. 



----------

Ahja wer hätte  dann die Kosten und Verantwortung für die viele  Infizierten getragen...wenn ein teil davon  davon Langzeitschäden haben und ihre Beruf nicht mehr ausüben können + "fitte" Rentner die Pflegefälle werden?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Zum Thema Kosten, zumindest ein Teil der Kosten für Test am Flughafen sollte künftig direkt auf die Ticketpreise aufgeschlagen werden. Dann überlegen es sich die Leute vielleicht, ob sie jetzt wirklich irgendwo hinfliegen müssen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. Juli 2020)

Außerparlamentarischer Untersuchungsausschuss.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKllldIiMpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Coronavirus: Warum die Aussagen von Wolfgang Wodarg wenig mit Wissenschaft zu tun haben


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Erster deutscher Corona-Patient hat keine schuetzenden Antikoerper mehr | GMX

Wenn das öfter vorkommt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Immunität nicht lange anhält.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und ich habe die Ergebnisse dieser Studie keineswegs ignoriert, auch wenn du das behauptest, in diesem Falle lügst du eben, deswegen schrieb ich ja bereits vorhin, dass bei dir ein notorisches Lügenproblem vorliegt, und du alles ignorierst, was nicht in dein Weltbild passt.



Um das abzuklopfen, muss man doch nur den jüngsten Ablauf rekonstruieren:

RyzA erwähnt, dass COVID-19 tödlicher und ansteckender ist als die Grippe.
Du bezweifelst das und verlangst Feldstudien.
Ich nenne dir eine Feldstudie, die genau das bestätigt und äußere die Vermutung, dass du diese offenbar nur selektiv gelesen oder nicht richtig verstanden hast.
Du hingegen behauptest, ich hätte vorgeworfen, du würdest die Studie nicht kennen, was nachweislich nicht stimmt, und stellst deren (dich störende) Ergebnisse in Frage, während du gleichzeitig betonst, wie oft du bereits mit der Studie argumentiert hast.

Ferner gehst du mit keinem Wort auf meine Berechnungen ein, sondern wirfst neue Punkte in den Raum, die, wie üblich, wenig bis gar keinen Bezug zu fraglichen Punkt haben - in der recht offensichtlichen Absicht, davon abzulenken, dass du dich erneut verrannt hast.

Fakt ist, die Heinsberg-Studie kommt auf 0,37 Prozent und dieser Wert hat Bestand, obwohl die Studie angegriffen, weitläufig diskutiert und zwischenzeitlich sogar mit einer erhobenen Klage im Hintergrund mehrfach geprüft wurde.
Aber nehmen wir doch einmal an, sowohl Probenahme, Transport als auch die Analyse wurde von angetrunkenen Schimpansen mit auf den Rücken gefesselten Händen durchgeführt, auch im Nachhinein hätten alle gepennt, nur du hast den vollen Durchblick und es gäbe statt auf 15% Infizierter in der Testgruppe doppelt so viele - komplett unrealistisch, aber ich möchte deinem Wahn möglichst entgegen kommen.
Dann wären wir statt bei 0,37 Prozent bei 0,19 Prozent und immer noch fast doppelt so hoch wie die der saisonalen Grippe.

Wie soll man bitteschön mit so einem Irrlicht vernünftig diskutieren?


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

"Grosse Sorgen": RKI-Praesident Wieler richtet eindringlichen Appell an Bevoelkerung | GMX

Die Menschen werden leider immer nachlässiger.
Und später heulen sie wieder rum wenn alles zu gemacht wird.

Edit: Der Wirtschaftsprofessor Michael Fratzscher hat schon gewarnt. Ein zweiter Lockdown würde die Wirtschaft stärker treffen als der Erste.
Und dann werden viele Firmen Pleite gehen und es eine Menge Arbeitslose geben.

Es liegt an der Bevölkerung das zu verhindern. Wir alle sollten diszipliniert bleiben und aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Tectrex (28. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erster deutscher Corona-Patient hat keine schuetzenden Antikoerper mehr | GMX
> 
> Wenn das öfter vorkommt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Immunität nicht lange anhält.


Egal ob man Antikörper hat oder nicht,  gibt Immun-_Gedächtniszellen . _


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erster deutscher Corona-Patient hat keine schuetzenden Antikoerper mehr | GMX
> 
> Wenn das öfter vorkommt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Immunität nicht lange anhält.



Ist doch schon länger bekannt, das es wahrscheinlich keine lange Immunität gibt. Jede 3 Monate impfen mit Spritze bin ich raus, wenn, dann sollen die ne Schluckimpfung basteln.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2020)

Ach Ecksim ich hab schon immer geahnt, dass du lieber schluckst


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Ecksim ich hab schon immer geahnt, dass du lieber schluckst



 

Hätte ich von dir so einen Satz nicht erwartet  


------- 

Gravierende Spaetfolgen: AErzte wuetend ueber Verharmlosung der Corona-Pandemie | WEB.DE


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist doch schon länger bekannt, das es wahrscheinlich keine lange Immunität gibt. Jede 3 Monate impfen mit Spritze bin ich raus, wenn, dann sollen die ne Schluckimpfung basteln.



Wie schon einmal erwähnt, es müssen vermutlich gar nicht alle Bundesbürger geimpft sein und schon gar nicht ständig. Obligatorisch wäre die Impfung für Risikogruppen und Berufsgruppen, die mit Risikogruppen arbeiten (z.B. Altenpfleger).

Der große Rest der Bevölkerung wäre _gut beraten_, dann geimpft zu sein, wenn's besonders heftig ist, aber auch dann könnte es genügen, wenn möglichst Viele _freiwillig_ mitmachen, um eine zu starke Ausbreitung zu unterbinden. Das wäre zu untersuchen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das öfter vorkommt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Immunität nicht lange anhält.



Und somit die Dunkelziffer der Infizierten sehr hoch ist, wahrscheinlich haben sich schon 20% der US Bevölkerung infiziert.
Wie in der Schweiz, im Iran oder in Delhi.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hätte ich von dir so einen Satz nicht erwartet
> 
> 
> -------
> ...


Stumpf ist trumpf


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und somit die Dunkelziffer der Infizierten sehr hoch ist, wahrscheinlich haben sich schon 20% der US Bevölkerung infiziert.
> Wie in der Schweiz, im Iran oder in Delhi.


Aber die Gefahr, dass sich die selben Menschen mehrmals anstecken können, ist auch gegeben.
Und wenn sie einmal glimpflich  davon gekommen sind muss es nicht beim zweiten mal so sein.
Da das Virus, nach neuesten Erkenntnissen, nicht nur die Lunge angreift, sondern andere Organe und das Nervensystem befallen kann.
Also sehr gefährlich ist! Und das sollte man auch ernst nehmen!


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Gefahr, dass sich die selben Menschen mehrmals anstecken können, ist auch gegeben.
> Und wenn sie einmal glimpflich  davon gekommen sind muss es nicht beim zweiten mal so sein.
> Da das Virus, nach neuesten Erkenntnissen, nicht nur die Lunge angreift, sondern andere Organe und das Nervensystem befallen kann.
> Also sehr gefährlich ist! Und das sollte man auch ernst nehmen!



Keiner hat bock auf Berufsunfähigkeits fälle, jemand der Körperliche Arbeit macht, kann bestimmt nicht so leicht einen Ersatz Job mit wenig Belastung finden.

oder

Statt einem "fitter" Rentner.. haste einen Pflegefall
Bei uns kostet ein Heimplatz ab Stufe 2 also Eigenanteil 2400 euro pro monat (Versicherungleistung abgezogen)   oder  zu hause müssen  die Angehörigen mit Finanzielle Einbüßen ran.
.Betroffenen-Initiative "Pflege von Angehoerigen macht arm"




Sparanus schrieb:


> Stumpf ist trumpf



PCGH Forum hat Schlechtes Einfluss auf dich


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> RyzA erwähnt, dass COVID-19 tödlicher und ansteckender ist als die Grippe.



Wofür er keine belastbare Quelle genannt hat, ich ihm aber 5 Studien an die Hand gegeben habe, inkl. der Studie, die nachweist, dass nur bei 1/5 der Infizierten Antikörper mit Elisa-Methode nachgewiesen werden können.
Jetzt musst du dir ein wenig dein Hirn anstrengen und Rückschlüsse ziehen, was das bedeutet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du bezweifelst das und verlangst Feldstudien.



Und ich habe mehrere verlinkt, die es bestätigen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich nenne dir eine Feldstudie, die genau das bestätigt und äußere die Vermutung, dass du diese offenbar nur selektiv gelesen oder nicht richtig verstanden hast.



Ich habe die sehr wohl gelesen und festgestellt, dass 0,36% Letalität unter anderem auch mit Antikörpertests festgestellt wurden, von denen man weiß, dass sie nur einen Teil der Infizierten messen können.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hingegen behauptest, ich hätte vorgeworfen, du würdest die Studie nicht kennen, was nachweislich nicht stimmt, und stellst deren (dich störende) Ergebnisse in Frage, während du gleichzeitig betonst, wie oft du bereits mit der Studie argumentiert hast.



Ich habe mit der Studie als Obergrenze argumentiert und zugleich nachgewiesen, dass eine viel geringe Letalität, aufgrund einer noch wesentlich höheren Dunkelziffer sehr wahrscheinlich ist.

Während einer Grippewelle infizieren sich in Deutschland im Schnitt 12,5% der Bevölkerung, im Mindesten aber 5%.
Der R Wert liegt bei Corona höher als bei Influenza, was bedeutet, dass 200 000 Infizierte unwahrscheinlich sind, sondern die Dunkelziffer, wenn man annimmt, dass  nur 5% der Bevölkerung infiziert waren, bei Faktor 20 liegt.

5% von 83 000 000 wären 4150 000 Infizierte, bei 9200 Todesfällen, die mit und durch Corona sterben.
Laut einer pro Corona-Gläubigen Studie sterben 89% der an Corona Infizierten an Corona, das drückt die Zahl nochmal um 11% auf ~ 8200.
Die IFR Rate läge somit bei 0.197% Letalität und ließe sich durch die Erkenntnisse der Schweizer Studie, dass nur 1/5 der Infizierten mit einer vorherigen Coronainfektion durch Antikörpertests ermittelt werden können, noch deutlich drücken.

Das RKI ermittelt 1,3% Seropositive. Das Virus zirkuliert mindestens seit November 2019 in den Abwässern von Europa, bedeutet, bereits dort waren viele Menschen infiziert, nur ist es keinem aufgefallen.
1,3% Seropositive, sind laut Schweizer Studie nur 1/5 von denen, die die Infektion durchgemacht haben.
Das hieße es wären bereits 6,5% der Bevölkerung infiziert gewesen, was die Letalität auf geringe 0,15% drückt und somit die Maßnahmen in dieser Breite zu keiner Zeit gerechtfertigt waren.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> U
> 
> Fakt ist, die Heinsberg-Studie kommt auf 0,37 Prozent




Hat sowieso  nichts zusagen..weil man diese Wert nicht für ganz Deutschland gelten machen kannst und gangelt ist sowieso nicht Repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland (258 Einwohner je km) kannst die gegend nicht mit Berlin/münchen oder Ruhrgebiet vergleichen, hätte man es woanders gemacht wo es mehr Tote gab.

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ethoden-und-massnahmen-1035.html#post10399560


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Während einer Grippewelle infizieren sich in Deutschland im Schnitt 12,5% der Bevölkerung, im Mindesten aber 5%.
> Der R Wert liegt bei Corona höher als bei Influenza, was bedeutet, dass 200 000 Infizierte unwahrscheinlich sind, sondern die Dunkelziffer, wenn man annimmt, dass nur 5% der Bevölkerung infiziert waren, bei Faktor 20 liegt.
> 
> 5% von 83 000 000 wären 4150 000 Infizierte, bei 9200 Todesfällen, die mit und durch Corona sterben.
> ...


Deine Annahme, das die Dunkelziffer 20 mal höher ist, ist doch nur eine Mutmaßung deinerseits, um die Letalität runterzudrücken.
Damit du ein Argument hast das Corona nicht so gefährlich ist.



> Das Virus zirkuliert mindestens seit November 2019 in den Abwässern von Europa, bedeutet, bereits dort waren viele Menschen infiziert, nur ist es keinem aufgefallen.


Auch wieder nur eine Mutmaßung deinerseits.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Ecksim ich hab schon immer geahnt, dass du lieber schluckst



Damit hab ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet...^^
Ich hasse eigentlich nur Spritzen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Damit hab ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet...^^
> Ich hasse eigentlich nur Spritzen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.



machst keinen Blutkontrolle  ? alle 2 Jahre packst du bestimmt


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Damit hab ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet...^^
> Ich hasse eigentlich nur Spritzen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


Ich auch, trotzdem gehe ich Blut spenden und da hat man sogar dieses ekelhaft Gefühl wenn der Schlauch auf der Haut liegt und das warme Blut fließt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. Juli 2020)

> Nach aktuellem Stand ordnen die zuständigen Behörden dem Ausbruch bei Tönnies bislang insgesamt 2119 Fälle zu", sagte der nordrhein-westfälische Gesundheitsminister Karl-Josef Laumann (CDU) der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Hinzu kämen 67 weitere Fälle, bei denen ein Zusammenhang zu dem Schlachtbetrieb möglich sei. Todesfälle in diesem Zusammenhang gebe es bislang aber keine.



Bislang keine Todesfaelle: Mehr als 2000 Corona-Infektionen im Zusammenhang mit Toennies-Schlachtbetrieb - n-tv.de

Die Menschen wollen einfach nicht sterben.



RyzA schrieb:


> Deine Annahme, das die Dunkelziffer 20 mal höher ist, ist doch nur eine Mutmaßung deinerseits, um die Letalität runterzudrücken.



Das ist keine Mutmaßung, sondern das sind die Ergebnisse aus mehreren Ländern.



RyzA schrieb:


> Damit du ein Argument hast das Corona nicht so gefährlich ist.



Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, es ist so.



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wieder nur eine Mutmaßung deinerseits.



Corona-Spuren schon 2019 im Abwasser entdeckt#

Umstritten: Corona-Nachweis in Barcelonas Abwasser im Maerz 2019  | MDR.DE


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich auch, trotzdem gehe ich Blut spenden und da hat man sogar dieses ekelhaft Gefühl wenn der Schlauch auf der Haut liegt und das warme Blut fließt.



Vorbildlich von dir 


es Gibt ja schon einige male Mangel an Blutspendern.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> machst keinen Blutkontrolle  ? alle 2 Jahre packst du bestimmt



Nein, ich verkrampfe immer und es kommt kein Tropfen...ich weiß nichtmal meine Blutgruppe.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wieder nur eine Mutmaßung deinerseits.



ist ey umstritten und wird angezweifelt. 

Studie mit Wasserproben: Gab es das Coronavirus schon Anfang 2019 in Europa?


Topic:
Wegen UEberfuellung: US-Krankenhaus will Corona-Patienten zum Sterben nach Hause schicken
USA: Texas gehen Betten fuer Corona-Patienten aus


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Menschen wollen einfach nicht sterben.



Warum wohl?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nein, ich verkrampfe immer und es kommt kein Tropfen...ich weiß nichtmal meine Blutgruppe.



War bei mir auch so als ich klein war..hat sich dann von selbst gelegt.


Ich muss alle 2 Jahren Magen-Darm-Spiegelung machen und das mit Anfang 30, das auch net so toll


----------



## Poulton (28. Juli 2020)

Bei mir heißt es immer "sie haben aber schöne Venen", weil sie denen fast ins Gesicht springen, ohne das was gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so als ich klein war..hat sich dann von selbst gelegt.
> 
> 
> Ich muss alle 2 Jahren Magen-Darm-Spiegelung machen und das mit Anfang 30, das auch net so toll



Ja, wenn man was hat, ist es immer *******. Ich fühl mich recht fit, mein Körper hat auch keinen Bock auf Arzt.^^


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich muss alle 2 Jahren Magen-Darm-Spiegelung machen und das mit Anfang 30, das auch net so toll


Warum das denn? Ist das nicht normalerweise ab 50?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Ausgangssperre in Antwerpen: Belgien steht kurz vor erneutem Lockdown - Politik - Tagesspiegel




RyzA schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Ist das nicht normalerweise ab 50?




PM


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2020)

Von Katalonien wird auch abgeraten:
Corona-Situation in Spanien: Bundesregierung raet von Barcelona-Reisen ab | tagesschau.de



> Die katalanische Gesundheitsbehörde teilte am Montagabend mit, dass in den vergangenen 24 Stunden 724 neue Infektionen registriert worden seien. Regionalpräsident Quim Torra rief die Menschen zu größter Vorsicht auf. "Die Lage ist sehr kritisch", sagte er. Die nächsten zehn Tage seien "die wichtigsten dieses Sommers". Man befinde sich schon fast wieder in einer Situation wie im März. Wenn die Zahlen weiter stiegen, müssten drastischere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Ausgangsbeschränkungen würden dann nicht mehr ausgeschlossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. Püschel ...
> Einschlägige Kreise haben das natürlich als "Aufdeckung" verkauft, was allerdings schon dadurch ad absurdum geführt wird, dass sich Püschel bei mehreren Gelegenheiten positiv zu den hierzulande ergriffenen Maßnahmen geäußert hat. Sprich, seine Ergebnisse sind weder geeignet noch dazu gedacht, die Maßnahmen für unsinnig zu erklären.



Was einschlägige Kreise (und nicht nur die) bei der Geglegenheit übrigens auch gerne unterschlagen haben: Das Püschel alle potentiell belastenden Faktoren als Vorerkrankung gezählt hat und so auch auf 30 bis 50% Vorbelastete in der deutschen Bevölkerung kommt. Zieht man davon noch Kinder und in Ausbildung befindliche ab, bleiben vielleicht noch 20% in arbeitsfähigem Alter und Zustand, der Rest ist zu schützende "Risikogruppe"...

(Aber bitte, wenn Leute das wollen: Da ich dann auch in letzterer bin, können wir das Schutzkonzept gerne umstellen. Als Nerd halte ich es ein paar Monate aus, dass Haus nur selten/mit Schutzkleidung/nur so zu verlassen, dass mir niemand begegnet, wenn ich dafür im Gegenzug den ganzen Tag krankgeschrieben durchzocken kann und sogar die Lebensmittel im Rahmen einer Risiko-Notversorgung an die Tür geliefert bekomme. )



> Quelle?
> Quelle?



Du überforderst jemanden.




Eckism schrieb:


> Man kennt es ja nicht anders...die Pflegekräfte in den Krankenhäusern sind in der Krise "Systemrelevant" und es interssiert dann plötzlich niemanden mehr...ein Gewissen haben Politiker überhaupt nicht, das geschwafel, was die treiben kann man sich nicht nichtmal schönsaufen.



Bin ich der einzige in Deutschland, der den Bonus für "Pflegekräfte" von Anfang an auf "Pflegekräfte" in der Altenpflege und nicht auf "Klinikpersonal" bezogen hat? Letztere sind in den seltensten Fällen in Heimen oder ambulanten Diensten zu finden. Es ging dabei (für mich) immer nur um eine Entschädigung für diejenigen, zu deren Berufsbeschreibung (und Zeitplanung) eigentlich nicht der Umgang mit gefährlich Infizierten und die Einhaltung von strengsten Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen gehören, sondern die diese Mehrarbeit/-belastung für das gleiche Scheißgehalt zusätzlich schultern mussten. Krankenschwestern in Kliniken sind zwar auch schlecht bezahlt (wenn auch nicht annähernd so schlecht), haben den Umgang mit kranken Leuten aber als Hauptarbeitsinhalt, egal ob Corona oder nicht. Und zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis war/ist die Arbeit auf Corona-Stationen auch freiwillig/zusätzlich entlohnt. (Und zwischendurch eine ziemlich lockere Nummer -wenn man prinzipiell mit der Schutzkleidung klarkommt-, da die eiligst geschaffenen Kapazitäten glücklicherweise nicht benötigt und so ein verdammt guter Personalschlüssel möglich waren. Wesentlich -sinngemäßes Zitat- unangenehmer wurde dagegen die Fahrt von/zur Coronastation in U-Bahnen voller Idioten beschrieben.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Nach Masseninfektion Corona-Testzelt fuer Einwohner von Mamming | GMX
> 
> Und wieder ist der Niedriglohn-Sektor betroffen.



Wenn nur WENIGE gute bezahlt werden, kann es eben nicht VIELE Infektionen unter gut bezahlten geben. (Von den weitaus sichereren Bedingungen in Führungspositionen ganz zu schweigen.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Nach Corona-Ausbruch auf Gemuesehof: Soeder kuendigt hoehere Strafen an | GMX



"Nach ... Söder kündigt"

Das wird bald von Autovervollständigungen so angeboten.
Wie wäre es mal mit "bevor ... macht"?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quatsch. Dann müsstest du auch die Dunkelziffer bei den nicht entdeckten Toten einberechnen. Dann hat man also die Dunkelziffer von der Dunkelziffer von der Dunkelziffer. Da kann nur Müll rauskommen bei dir.



Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass bei ihm nur Müll rauskommt, aber richtig ist dein Ansatz auch nicht. Mit der Ausnahme der Hochphasen in Italien sowie in Lateinamerika, wo viele Tote einfach ungetestet verbrannt wurden, ist die Dunkelziffer bei den Toten zwangsläufig geringer, weil Sterbende viel häufiger mit Ärzten Kontakt haben, als sich pudelwohl Fühlende. In Deutschland dürfte die Dunkelziffer bei den Toten wegen Übersehens nahe null liegen, da kann man höchstens noch über falsch zugeordnete Todesursachen streiten. Umgekehrt haben aber auch wir die volle Dunkelziffer der "ich hab nichts gemerkt" Fraktion. In so einem Fall ist es am sinnvollsten, möglichst viele Dunkelzifferergebnisse unter vergleichbaren Testbedingungen zusammenzutragen, um dann die Gesamtmenge der Infizierten korrekt abschätzen zu können. Der kann man dann, wenn die statistische Basis solide ist) die Zahl der tatsächlich Gestrobenen gegenüber stellen.

(Was dagegen ziemlich bescheuert ist: Willkürlich was von den Ergebnissen der Heinsbergstudie zur IFR abzuziehen und daraus Forderungen oder auch nur Forenposts abzuleiten. Die Studie ist bekanntermaßen eine Einzelbetrachtung eines denkbar unrepräsentativen Teil Deutschlands mit selektivem Samplingkonzept, das gar nicht für diese Frage ausgelegt war, und einer winzigen Zahl an Todesopfern, bei der schon ein Fall mehr oder weniger komplett andere Zahlen geliefert hätte.)





DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon wieder so viel Müll von dir.
> 
> Wann wird dieser SPAM-Account endlich gesperrt?!



Einfach melden, wenn er wieder beleidigend wird, keine Interesse an einer Diskussion zeigt (also Aussagen von Gesprächs-Nicht-Partnern ignoriert, etc.), provoziert, Offtopic-Spam verbreitet (so wie du ...), etc.. Du müsstest die Regeln doch auch noch im Kopf haben. 
Da ich in letzter Zeit weniger Sex-Werbespam gesehen habe, haben die Mods vielleicht auch mal wieder Zeit fürs WPW.




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Hier wird ständig mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger gemahnt, rumgejammert und jeder, der auch nur den geringsten Zweifel an der Effektivität der Maßnahmen äußert, sofort als Coronaleugner diffamiert.



Kann ich, als jemand der sich wiederholt gegen die Ausrichtung der Maßnahmen ausgepsrochen hat, nicht bestätigen. Ich wurde nicht einmal als "Coronaleugner" diffamiert, obwohl ich viele Maßnahmen als von zweifelhaftem Nutzen bezeichnet habe (eigentlich alle außer Abstand halten und Verbot von größeren Zusammenkünften in geschlossenen Räumen). Was einem den Stempel "Leugner" leicht einbringt: Wenn man den BEDARF für Maßnahmen (gleich welcher Art) abstreitet. Aber "muss man nichts machen" ist nun einmal auch ziemlich genau die gleiche Stoßrichtung wie "gibt nichts wogegen man was machen müsste", also sollte man sich über derartige Reaktionen (auch wenn sie ggf. überspitzt sind) nicht wundern.



> Gleichzeitig sind die Maßnahmen teils so grotesk, dass man sich ernsthaft fragen muss: Was stimmt mit der Bevölkerung eigentlich nicht?
> 
> Ein Paar Beispiele gefällig?



Dein Post geht nach dieser Zeile zwar noch ein gutes Stück weiter, aber hinterfragt nicht ein einziges Mal kritisch eine Coronamaßnahmen. Dafür müsstest du analysieren, wie eine Maßnahme wirken soll und dann anhand belastbarer Zahlen oder zumindest halbwegs nachvollziehbarer Beobachtungen (da wäre zu gucken, ob andere bundesweit die bestätigen) prüfen, ob die gewünschte (oder eine andere Wirkung) überhaupt gegeben sein kann. Stattdessen pestest du rum, dass du die Maßnahmen unbequem findet. Wow. Morgen erzählst du uns, dass Wasser nass macht? (Zusammen mit Lichtspieler) JEDER weiß, dass die Maßnahmen nicht das angenehmste sind. Das ist der offensichtliche Grund, warum sie erst eingeführt wurden und nicht seit Jahrzehnten das sind, was man begeistert und auch komplett ohne Anlass macht. Die Frage, die man kontrovers dikutieren könnte, wäre ob sie den Aufwand wert sind. Etwaigen Nutzen sprichst du aber gar nicht erst an bzw. legst auch nicht dar, warum es ihn nicht gibt. Stattdessen besteht deine ganze Bilanz aus "stört mich" => "muss weg"; die Wirkung ist also egal. Und da ist es dann auch ganz normal, dass man dich als Coronaleugner einstuft, denn nur jemand, der Corona leugnet, ist es egal, ob Maßnahmen gegen Corana helfen. Nur Leugner lehnen grundsätzlich alles ab, was ihnen unbequem ist.



> Die Leute sind dumm und sie werden immer dümmer. ... Es wird gelogen, betrogen und beschönigt und dazu wird noch Beifall geklatscht. Was haben sich manche moralisch überlegen gefühlt ...
> Hier in Berlin haben wir niedrige zweistellige Neuinfektionszahlen,



Ja. Täglich. Und das läppert sich. Über die letzten 7 Tage zeigt das RKI-Dashboard gerade 203 Fälle für alle Bezirke zusammen. Rein statistisch werden davon knapp 10 sterben, nur die letzte Woche. Tendenz: Steigend. Bleibende Schäden beim eine Teil des Restes sind, soweit man bislang weiß, nicht unwahrscheinlich. 

Ist das katastrophal? Nein, noch lange nicht. Würde es auf dem Niveau bleiben, wären das nicht einmal 100 Tote bis Jahresende. Aber es bleibt aktuell nicht auf diesem Niveau und es ist aktuell überhaupt nur so niedrig, weil die Maßnahmen eine zeitlang praktiziert wurden. Wer sich in so einer Situation hinstellt und die komplette Freigabe fordert, insbesondere auch in Anbetracht der derzeitigen Entwicklung in den USA, wo es nur eine teilweise Freigabe gab, der bezeugt einfach, dass ihm große Schäden egal sind oder er wenig Ahnung von der Sache hat. Beides führt nicht unbedingt dazu, dass man in einer sachlichen Diskussion ernst genommen wird.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht darum die anderen Kunden vor Ansteckungen zu schützen, deshalb müssen die Kunden ein Maske tragen. Die Kassierer sitzen hinter Plexiglas.
> Masken tragen die aber auch.



Hängt davon ab, wo man ist. Ich meide Läden, wo ich Personal oder Kunden Maske bzw. nur mit Kinnschutz gesehen habe, natürlich so gut es geht, weswegen ich es nicht quantitativ abschätzen kann, aber es gibt genug Lokalitäten, in denen die Maskenpflicht komplett ausgehölt wird. Die steigenden Zahlen kommen ja nicht aus dem nichts und obwohl fragwürdige Events vergleichsweise leicht nachzuvollziehen sind, gibt es jede Menge Infektionen, bei denen die Quelle unklar ist, bzw. haufenweise Ansteckungsmöglichkeiten im Alltag.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Umbauten im Bus kosten. Gerade Panzerglas ist nicht ganz billig.



Gegen Schläge reicht dünnes, gegen Schlagwaffen etwas dickeres Plexiglas. Ist ja keine belastete Stelle und es ist auch nicht nötig, dass der Bus nach einer Attacke direkt weiterfahren kann. Taxifahrer überall auf der Welt verdanken ihr Leben wenigen mm Plastik.
Allerdings haben deutsche Busse keine Fahrertür und nicht genug Platz am Fahrerplatz, um eine Tür in diese Richtung zu öffnen. Man könnte den Fahrer also kinderleicht in einer geschlossenen Kanzel festsetzen und das wäre dann ebenfalls sehr gefährlich. Bei Unfällen könnte es sehr leicht automatisch dazu kommen. Und bei der Sicht aufs Verkehrsgeschehen muss so etwas auch berücksichtigt werden => Nachrüstung praktisch kaum möglich.

Aber für Corona ist das auch überhaupt nicht nötig. Jeder Straßenverkehrsbezirk dürfte in seinen AGBs den Passus haben, dass man bei nicht funktionierenden Verkaufsstellen einsteigen und bis zur nächsten Kaufmöglichkeit fahren darf, vorzeitigen Ärger mit Kontrolleuren ist eben wegen Corona auch nicht zu befürchten. Also ist es überhaupt kein Problem, dass der Busfahrer nicht erreichbar ist - einsteigen, mitfahren. Wer nicht ohne Umsteigen von Pampa zu Pampa fährt, dürfte an mindestens einem Ende seiner Strecke oder an einem Zwischenhalt eine Möglichkeit haben, seiner Zahlungspflicht nachzukommen. Da brauchen sich nicht einmal die rauszureden, die löblicherweise die Lage nicht direkt zum Schwarzfahren ausnutzen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kosten, zumindest ein Teil der Kosten für Test am Flughafen sollte künftig direkt auf die Ticketpreise aufgeschlagen werden. Dann überlegen es sich die Leute vielleicht, ob sie jetzt wirklich irgendwo hinfliegen müssen.



Und bitte die Kosten für die Lufthansarettung auch gleich noch.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> ist ey umstritten und wird angezweifelt.
> 
> Studie mit Wasserproben: Gab es das Coronavirus schon Anfang 2019 in Europa?



Hatten wir hier im Forum ja schon - selbst bei günstigster Interpretationen wurden nur ganz vereinzelt, auch zeitlich vereinzelt, Fragmente gefunden, was die Gefahr von Verwechslungen mit anderen Coronaviren steigert und definitiv gegen Infektionsketten in Europa mit was-auch-immer spricht. "Covid 19 schon länger im Umlauf" hat nur die Klatschpresse draus gemacht. (Und vielleicht auch die für Wunderheiler )


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: Wellen, Glutnester oder Marathon? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (29. Juli 2020)

Bayern mahnt zur Corona-Vorsicht und startet Testoffensive | GMX


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

Oh man, selbst mit positiven Krankheitsverläufen und ohne Vorerkrankungen haut es die Leute für Monate aus der Bahn.  

Atemnot, Gedaechtnisluecken, Taubheit: Spaetschaeden bei Corona-Patienten - YouTube


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Und da will noch einer erzählen es wäre das selbe wie ein normaler Grippevirus.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oh man, selbst mit positiven Krankheitsverläufen und ohne Vorerkrankungen haut es die Leute für Monate aus der Bahn.
> 
> Atemnot, Gedaechtnisluecken, Taubheit: Spaetschaeden bei Corona-Patienten - YouTube


Nun aber auch nicht alle. Genaue Zahlen würden mich schon interessieren.

Btw
Wäre mal an einem Antikörpertest interessiert, hab nämlich einige dieser Symptome im März/April gehabt die da beschrieben sind und der Arzt hatte nichts gefunden.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Wäre mal an einem Antikörpertest interessiert, hab nämlich einige dieser Symptome im März/April gehabt die da beschrieben sind und der Arzt hatte nichts gefunden.


Die Antikörper könnten, nach neueren Erkenntnissen, nach der Zeit, schon wieder weg sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun aber auch nicht alle. Genaue Zahlen würden mich schon interessieren.


Der Virus wütet seit 6 Monaten und du willst genaue Zahlen über Langzeitfolgen ?

Die Taubheit durch Entzündungen im Ohr verursacht durch den Virus, gibt doch schon ein Zeichen, dass die Folgen extrem vielfältig ausfallen werden. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Wäre mal an einem Antikörpertest interessiert, hab nämlich einige dieser Symptome im März/April gehabt die da beschrieben sind und der Arzt hatte nichts gefunden.



Und, das musst du in einem Hardwareforum zur Diskussion stellen? Warum gehst du dich nicht einfach testen, wenn du daran interessiert bist? Versteh den Sinn dahinter nicht, mit den Gedanken erst 2 Monate draußen rum laufen und dann in nem HW-Forum ansprechen. Ist wohl doch nicht so wichtig... für dich persönlich.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2020)

Also im Aussagen interpretieren gönnst du dir aber viele Freiheiten.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also im Aussagen interpretieren gönnst du dir aber viele Freiheiten.






Bleibt dir ja überlassen, was du hier ansprichst.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2020)

684 Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus in Deutschland

Zitat:

"Die Zahl der täglich verzeichneten Todesopfer des Coronavirus in den Vereinigten Staaten ist am Dienstag stark angestiegen. Binnen 24 Stunden wurden 1592 Verstorbene gezählt, wie aus Zahlen der Johns-Hopkins-Universität hervorgeht. Dies ist die höchste Zahl seit zweieinhalb Monaten. Die Gesamtzahl der registrierten Corona-Toten im Land liegt inzwischen bei mehr als 149.000."


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

Dann fallen im Laufe des Tages die 150k.


In Belgien dürfen die Leute nun noch maximal 30 Minuten lang einkaufen. Dann kann sich zumindest keiner mehr beschweren er muss beim Shoppen stundenlang die Maske tragen 
Belgien: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Auswaertiges Amt


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> "Die Zahl der täglich verzeichneten Todesopfer des Coronavirus in den Vereinigten Staaten ist am Dienstag stark angestiegen. Binnen 24 Stunden wurden 1592 Verstorbene gezählt, wie aus Zahlen der Johns-Hopkins-Universität hervorgeht. Dies ist die höchste Zahl seit zweieinhalb Monaten. Die Gesamtzahl der registrierten Corona-Toten im Land liegt inzwischen bei mehr als 149.000."



Ja, mal abwarten.

Vlt. bekommt bis zum November der allerletzte Hinterwäldler in Montana mit,
wer dafür verantwortlich ist. 

Ich habe da aber leider meine Zweifel,
Intelligenz kann man leider nicht kaufen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2020)

Folgen von Covid-19 fuer Gehirn und Nervensystem | SWR Wissen | SWR


----------



## Slezer (29. Juli 2020)

Studie zu Corona: Jeder fuenfte Klinikpatient gestorben | GMX


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

Vor allem ist krass, das auch in der recht jungen Altersgruppe von 18 bis 59 Jahre noch 15% beatmet werden mussten. Damit ist gezeigt, dass Corona auch für junge Leute gefährlich ist.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Folgen von Covid-19 fuer Gehirn und Nervensystem | SWR Wissen | SWR



Können wir uns darauf einigen das nur noch zu posten, wenn es was neues gibt?
Ich denk mir grad immer Aha und dann kennst du schon.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2020)

(ups sollte eigentlich dich zitieren ) edit

blenden ja einige immer noch aus oder verharmlosen. schadet nicht.



-----------------

Corona-Krise in Brasilien - Gewerkschaften werfen Bolsonaro Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit vor  als ob was bringt


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

OLG: Versicherung muss nicht fuer Corona-Ausfall zahlen


Wie vorhergesagt:

*Mehr als 150.000 Corona-Tote in den USA*

_22:33 Uhr_
In den USA sind inzwischen mehr als 150.000 Menschen an den Folgen einer Infektion mit dem Coronavirus gestorben. Nach Angaben der Johns-Hopkins-Universität wurden insgesamt knapp 4,4 Millionen Infizierte registriert. Es handelt sich dabei um die höchsten Zahlen weltweit.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Die Amis tun mir schon richtig leid.
Und das alles nur wegen diesen unfähigen Präsidenten der alles verharmlost und viel zu spät reagiert hat.
Eigentlich hat er sogar fast vorsätzlich gehandelt.
Können die den nicht irgendwie absetzen?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2020)

Ja im November ganz offiziell. 
Mittlerweile werben sogar die Republikaner dafür Biden zu wählen.
"Lincoln Project": Republikaner gegen Trump | tagesschau.de

100,000 dead Americans. One wrong president. - YouTube
Failure - YouTube
Unfit - YouTube
Law and Order - YouTube
Mourning in America - YouTube


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Ich könnte noch was ganz anderes über Trump schreiben aber das wäre zu krass.

Ja hoffentlich haben sie daraus gelernt und wählen einen anderen.


----------



## Andrej (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Amis tun mir schon richtig leid.
> Und das alles nur wegen diesen unfähigen Präsidenten der alles verharmlost und viel zu spät reagiert hat.
> Eigentlich hat er sogar fast vorsätzlich gehandelt.
> Können die den nicht irgendwie absetzen?



Egal was Trump macht, es ist immer falsch! Verbietet er die Einreisen aus China ist er ein rassist, lässt er die Grenzen offen, dann tut er nichts gegen die Ausbreitung des Virus. 
Euch kann er es nie recht machen. Vielleicht sollten die Leute weniger Demonstrieren, dann würde es auch mit der Ausbreitung weniger. Trump ist ein Idiot, aber er kann die Menschen nicht zu etwas zwingen was sie nicht wollen.

Hier ein Video aus New York, es ist zwar von einem Russen der in New Yourk lebt, aber viel verstehen muss man nicht.
Interessante ist 5te Minute, eine Attacke auf Reporter und 28te Minute Blokierung von Straßen mit Gegenständen und Anzünden von Müll.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GctSnPULzV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal sehen wie sich die Zahlen in Deutschland etwickeln werden nach den ganzen Parties von asozielen Jugendlichen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch was ganz anderes über Trump schreiben aber das wäre zu krass.
> Ja hoffentlich haben sie daraus gelernt und wählen einen anderen.



Genau Joe Biden, der die Käfige baute, in die jetzt Trump die Migranten einsperrt. Joe hat gesagt, dass sich unter ihm nichts ändern wird. Somit werden die Banken, der militärisch Industrielekomplex und die Pharmaindustrie das Land weiter ausplündern. Es gibt keinen unterschied zweischen "Corporate Democrats" und Republikanern.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sich die Zahlen in Deutschland etwickeln werden nach den ganzen Parties von asozielen Jugendlichen.



Nach oben. 

Da sollte man die Einhaltungen der Kontaktbeschränkungen wirklich wieder stärker kontrollieren und konsequent Bußgelder verteilen. Bayern hatte ja schon angekündigt die deutlich anzuheben.

Wenn man sich die Bilder aus Bulgarien ansieht, sollte man die gar nicht wieder ins Flugzeug lassen.

Bei so viel Verantwortungslosigkeit kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Egal was Trump macht, es ist immer falsch! Verbietet er die Einreisen aus China ist er ein rassist, lässt er die Grenzen offen, dann tut er nichts gegen die Ausbreitung des Virus.
> Euch kann er es nie recht machen. Vielleicht sollten die Leute weniger Demonstrieren, dann würde es auch mit der Ausbreitung weniger. Trump ist ein Idiot, aber er kann die Menschen nicht zu etwas zwingen was sie nicht wollen.


Trump hat viele Fehler gemacht. Immerhin hat er ein paar mitlerweile eingesehen.



> Hier ein Video aus New York, es ist zwar von einem Russen der in New Yourk lebt, aber viel verstehen muss man nicht.
> Interessante ist 5te Minute, eine Attacke auf Reporter und 28te Minute Blokierung von Straßen mit Gegenständen und Anzünden von Müll.


Irgendwie passiert da überhaupt nichts. 



> Mal sehen wie sich die Zahlen in Deutschland etwickeln werden nach den ganzen Parties von asozielen Jugendlichen.


Die werden auch wieder ansteigen. 




> Genau Joe Biden, der die Käfige baute, in die jetzt Trump die Migranten einsperrt. Joe hat gesagt, dass sich unter ihm nichts ändern wird. Somit werden die Banken, der militärisch Industrielekomplex und die Pharmaindustrie das Land weiter ausplündern. Es gibt keinen unterschied zweischen "Corporate Democrats" und Republikanern.


Ich weiß so gut wie gar nichts über dem Typen. Aber schlimmer als Trump kann es eigentlich nicht werden.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß so gut wieder gar nichts über dem Typen. Aber schlimmer als Trump kann es eigentlich nicht werden.



Was ja selbst die Amis nun gemerkt haben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2020)

Wer sich mal 15 min Zeit nehmen will und sich mögliche Spätschäden anhören will, kann sich das hier reinziehen:

https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/spaetschaeden-bei-corona-patienten-atemnot-gedaechtnisluecken-taubheit-a-38770157-9f86-4042-91d6-2c590f1ecbd3


----------



## Andrej (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie passiert da überhaupt nichts.



Musst schon länger schauen als 5 Sekunden



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß so gut wie gar nichts über dem Typen. Aber schlimmer als Trump kann es eigentlich nicht werden.



Etwas über Joe Biden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tETOEfOaNhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSu3khaJunE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2020)

Ein wahrlich beeindruckendes Video.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Corona-Test: Polizei koennte sie mit Gewalt durchsetzen | GMX

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das alle Urlauber, welche aus Risikogebieten zurückkommen, die Kosten vom Coronatest selber tragen müssen.
Sonst muß das ja die Allgemeinheit also der Steuerzahler für sie bezahlen.


----------



## P2063 (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, das alle Urlauber, welche aus Risikogebieten zurückkommen, die Kosten vom Coronatest selber tragen müssen.
> Sonst muß das ja die Allgemeinheit also der Steuerzahler für sie bezahlen.



Wer wissentlich während des bestehens einer Reisewarnung gebucht hat auf jeden Fall. Es gibt aber auch viele (mich eingeschlossen) die schon ihren Urlaub ein Jahr im Voraus buchen. Meine nächste Reise geht in ein Risikogebiet, ist bisher nicht abgesagt, ich habe zu früh gebucht um von der aktuell gültigen Stornierungs/Umbuchungsregelung gebrauch machen zu dürfen... 

Es ist mir bei der aktuellen Situation natürlich lieber, wenn die ganze Reise abgesagt werden würde weil ohnehin kein Flug dort hin geht und ich nicht 2 Wochen mit Leuten die potentiell die Seuche in sich tragen in einem Hotel verbringen will, aber wenn er stattfindet warum sollte ich dann ohne jegliches Vorausahnen eines Pandemieausbruchs die Kosten für einen behördlich vorgeschriebenen Test (der zweifelsohne sinnvoll ist und den ich auch machen würde) tragen müssen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juli 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Wer wissentlich während des bestehens einer Reisewarnung gebucht hat auf jeden Fall. Es gibt aber auch viele (mich eingeschlossen) die schon ihren Urlaub ein Jahr im Voraus buchen. Meine nächste Reise geht in ein Risikogebiet, ist bisher nicht abgesagt, ich habe zu früh gebucht um von der aktuell gültigen Stornierungs/Umbuchungsregelung gebrauch machen zu dürfen...
> 
> Es ist mir bei der aktuellen Situation natürlich lieber, wenn die ganze Reise abgesagt werden würde weil ohnehin kein Flug dort hin geht und ich nicht 2 Wochen mit Leuten die potentiell die Seuche in sich tragen in einem Hotel verbringen will, aber wenn er stattfindet warum sollte ich dann ohne jegliches Vorausahnen eines Pandemieausbruchs die Kosten für einen behördlich vorgeschriebenen Test (der zweifelsohne sinnvoll ist und den ich auch machen würde) tragen müssen?


Der Staat hat keinen Bock, das zu bezahlen, aber du kannst die Reise auch nicht absagen und dein Geld zurück verlangen. Für den Staat finanziell vorerst die beste Variante.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Wer wissentlich während des bestehens einer Reisewarnung gebucht hat auf jeden Fall. Es gibt aber auch viele (mich eingeschlossen) die schon ihren Urlaub ein Jahr im Voraus buchen. Meine nächste Reise geht in ein Risikogebiet, ist bisher nicht abgesagt, ich habe zu früh gebucht um von der aktuell gültigen Stornierungs/Umbuchungsregelung gebrauch machen zu dürfen...
> 
> Es ist mir bei der aktuellen Situation natürlich lieber, wenn die ganze Reise abgesagt werden würde weil ohnehin kein Flug dort hin geht und ich nicht 2 Wochen mit Leuten die potentiell die Seuche in sich tragen in einem Hotel verbringen will, aber wenn er stattfindet warum sollte ich dann ohne jegliches Vorausahnen eines Pandemieausbruchs die Kosten für einen behördlich vorgeschriebenen Test (der zweifelsohne sinnvoll ist und den ich auch machen würde) tragen müssen?


Kann man da nichts mit einer Reiserücktrittsversicherung machen?


----------



## P2063 (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man da nichts mit einer Reiserücktrittsversicherung machen?



kann man, aber dann bleibt man je nach Zeitpunkt auch auf mindestens 20% der Kosten sitzen.


----------



## Slezer (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Amis tun mir schon richtig leid.
> Und das alles nur wegen diesen unfähigen Präsidenten der alles verharmlost und viel zu spät reagiert hat.
> Eigentlich hat er sogar fast vorsätzlich gehandelt.
> Können die den nicht irgendwie absetzen?


Naja das stimmt ja so nicht ganz.

Die Bevölkerung hat demonstriert und sich geweigert Masken zu tragen. 

Man kann ja vieles auf Trump schieben aber alles auch wieder nicht.

Das Gesundheitssystem war auch schon vor Trump im Arsch


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Naja das stimmt ja so nicht ganz.
> 
> Die Bevölkerung hat demonstriert und sich geweigert Masken zu tragen.
> 
> ...


Die Demokraten brauch  jetzt aber Argumente, daher ist Trump daran schuld.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Naja das stimmt ja so nicht ganz.
> 
> Die Bevölkerung hat demonstriert und sich geweigert Masken zu tragen.


Ja weil er vorher gepredigt hatte das sie nutzlos sind.



> Das Gesundheitssystem war auch schon vor Trump im Arsch


Obama hat die Krankenversicherung eingeführt. Zumindest teilweise. Da gab es ja Gegenwind von den Idioten u.a. den Republikanern.
Trump hat sie wieder abgeschafft.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2020)

Danach verkauft er es den Leuten als seine Neue Idee...

_US-Präsident Donald Trump will im Präsidentschaftswahlkampf 2020 versprechen, als eine der ersten Aktionen nach der Wahl eine Gesundheitsreform auf den Weg zu bringen._


Wozu?  Nach ganz einfach:  


_"Das ist ein großer Anreiz für die Leute, euch zu wählen", sagte Trump vor seinen Parteikollegen aus dem Kongress._

Die Nöte und Ängste der Leute weiter steigern, um nachher den großen Messias zu spielen. Ganz schön raffiniert...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In den USA sind heute 1592 Menschen verstorben. Man muss davon ausgehen, dass Bill Gates seine Finger im Spiel hat und die Menschen mit seinen Chip Implantaten ermordet.



Ja, Bill Gates muss es sein. Jeff Bezos macht sowas ja nicht und Elon Musk startet Satelliten.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dr. Stefan Lanka zu Infektionen.



Der Typ leugnet Aids und Masern. Was soll man denn davon halten?



Andrej schrieb:


> Etwas über Joe Biden



Ja, auch wieder so ein Unsinn.


----------



## Whispercat (30. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aus GEZ und Black Lives Matter Threads erwarte ich sowieso von dir nicht viel. lass mal stecken



Ich hab ja eigentlich gedacht das es in 3 Tagen machbar wäre das die Boys des Clubs der einzigen unwiderlegbaren Wahrheit&#8482; es hinbekommen würde meine Zahlen aus Italien zu wiederlegen nachdem man erst mit einer krassen&#8482; Studie rumgepost hat, aber irgendwie werdet ihr ja immer erstaunlich kleinlaut wenn man es mit Zahlen zu tun hat die scheinbar nicht ins eigene Weltbild der apokalyptischen Todesseuche passen. 

Aber offensichtlich scheint es in diesem Thread ja ohnehin in erster Linie darum zu gehen irgendwelche Horrormeldungen aus den ÖR wiederzukäuen und jeden zu geisseln der diese in Frage stellt. Achja, und natürlich der olle Trump weil ihr ja tatsächlich glaubt das der *persönlich* *für alles* verantwortlich wäre was in den Staaten falsch läuft und so n bisschen Polemik ist sowieso geiler als ne sachliche Diskussion. Oh, und es freut mich auf jeden Fall das du dir zumindest die Zeit genommen hast in meinen Beitragsverlauf zu schielen, schon interessant wenn man scheinbar mehr daran interessiert ist "Schmutz" zu finden als beim Thema zu bleiben. lel


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Achja, und natürlich der olle Trump weil ihr ja tatsächlich glaubt das der *persönlich* *für alles* verantwortlich wäre was in den Staaten falsch läuft und so n bisschen Polemik ist sowieso geiler als ne sachliche Diskussion.



Was hätte denn ein Präsident gemacht, dessen Volk ihm wirklich was bedeuten würde?
Er hätte die gleichen Maßnahmen angeordnet wie das andere Nationen schon getan haben und hätte sein Volk vor einer Bedrohung geschützt.
Aber Trump interessiert sich ja nur für sich selbst und das fällt dann eben vor die Füße.
Ich hoffe, dass sich die Amerikaner das bis November merken und dass Joe Biden eine tolle Vizepräsidentin nominiert, die ihm die fehlenden Stimmen zum Sieg ergattern kann.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

Schlechtes Vorbildfunktion halt 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Oh, und es freut mich auf jeden Fall das du dir zumindest die Zeit genommen hast in meinen Beitragsverlauf zu schielen, schon interessant wenn man scheinbar mehr daran interessiert ist "Schmutz" zu finden als beim Thema zu bleiben. lel



Nope

An Schmutz erinnert man sich , da Braucht man nicht nach schielen. Aber ein Leben in einer alternativen Medien und Filterblase ist bestimmt sehr angenehm. Kek


Kannst ja einen Dolmetscher einstellen und in norditalien versuchen die bürger und Angehörigen von verstorbenen  zu überzeugen. lel


------
Italienische Studie belegt: Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten vermutlich noch viel hoeher als bisher bekannt | Luzerner Zeitung

Italien: Tatsächliche Zahl der Coronatoten unterschätzt


Covid-19: Blog zieht falsche Schluesse aus Studie zu Todesfaellen in Italien

&#9655; Italien sagt nicht, dass nur 4 Prozent der Corona-Toten an Covid-19 starben | Presseportal


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber ein Leben in einer alternativen Medien und Filterblase ist bestimmt sehr angenehm. Kek



Ich finde die Leute mit der alternativen Wissenschaft immer lustig.
Da gibt es Leute, die tatsächlich denken, dass es im Universum Elemente gibt, die wir noch nicht kennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leute mit der alternativen Wissenschaft immer lustig.
> Da gibt es Leute, die tatsächlich denken, dass es im Universum Elemente gibt, die wir noch nicht kennen.


Das dachte man schon immer. Irgendwann hat man dann doch wieder was gefunden, was es so noch nicht gab. Einsteinium &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hätte denn ein Präsident gemacht, dessen Volk ihm wirklich was bedeuten würde?
> Er hätte die gleichen Maßnahmen angeordnet wie das andere Nationen schon getan haben und hätte sein Volk vor einer Bedrohung geschützt.
> Aber Trump interessiert sich ja nur für sich selbst und das fällt dann eben vor die Füße.


Genau. Ihm ist sein Personenkult wichtiger als das Wohl seines Volkes.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich scheint es in diesem Thread ja ohnehin in erster Linie darum zu gehen irgendwelche Horrormeldungen aus den ÖR wiederzukäuen und jeden zu geisseln der diese in Frage stellt.




Oder wir bezeichnen Wissenschaftler und Professoren als Affen die da irgendwas zusammenreimen und stellen mithilfe von Quellen fest das es beim Thema Corona ganz häufig nur Mithilfe von Schätzungen und Hochrechnungen geht, da es Jahre dauern wird die aktuellen Toten entsprechend ihres Alters und anderer Umstände der korrekten Ursache zuzuordnen. 

Und was bringt dir das infrage stellen der Zahlen? Ändert das irgendetwas an der Gefahr für den Einzelnen?

Weshalb man von 5000 untersuchten Fällen Hochrechnungen auf den Rest der Bevölkerung anstellen kann, kann man studieren. Man kann dann über bestimmte Faktoren und deren Gewichtung sprechen, aber einfach auf den Tisch kacken und "glaub ich so nicht" sagen bedarf keiner weiteren Diskussion. (Mit einer Taube Schach spielen...)


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das dachte man schon immer. Irgendwann hat man dann doch wieder was gefunden, was es so noch nicht gab. Einsteinium &#8211; Wikipedia



Du hast es nicht verstanden.
Alle natürlich vorkommenden Elemente im Universum sind bekannt. Alles, was danach kommt, ist künstlich erzeugt. Es gibt kein stabiles Element mehr. 
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass eine Supernova auch Plutonium und Co. erzeugt, aber die zerfallen eben und sind daher verschwunden.
Von daher ist es eben Quatsch, wenn jemand sagt, dass es Elemente gibt, die wir nicht kennen.

Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2020)

RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - COVID-19: Fallzahlen in Deutschland und weltweit

Heute immer noch keine Aktualisierung?


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

In Brasilien läuft auch nichts rund.
Corona weltweit: 70 000 neue Faelle am Tag in Brasilien - Politik - SZ.de


Erinnerung:
Coronavirus: Lunge zeigt Ausmass einer Covid-19-Infektion

Corona: WHO warnt vor Risikofaktor fuer juengere Menschen
----------



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leute mit der alternativen Wissenschaft immer lustig.
> Da gibt es Leute, die tatsächlich denken, dass es im Universum Elemente gibt, die wir noch nicht kennen.



Von irgendwas muss man ja leben, gibt genug die abkaufen.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir das infrage stellen der Zahlen? Ändert das irgendetwas an der Gefahr für den Einzelnen?



Ablenkung und verharmlosen. 
Waren ja alle frontkämpfer in Krankenhäuser und pflegeheime.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - COVID-19: Fallzahlen in Deutschland und weltweit
> 
> Heute immer noch keine Aktualisierung?




Du willst es nicht lesen oder?

_Aufgrund einer technischen Störung sind die Daten auf dem Dashboard und in der obigen Tabelle heute, am 30.7.2020, noch nicht aktualisiert worden. Wir arbeiten an einer raschen Lösung und bitten um Entschuldigung._


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch so ne Seite wird laufend aktualisiert, vielleicht stand das ja noch nicht dort als ich den Link gepostet hab.

Denken, drücken, sprechen bzw tippen


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denken, drücken, sprechen bzw tippen




Du hättest dich auch einfach für die übersehene Info bedanken können.  

Muss man sich aber tierisch einen Abbrechen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juli 2020)

Wir wissen doch alle, dass der wahre Grund der ist, dass die Daten erst von Bill Gates persönlich freigegeben werden müssen, bevor das RKI sie veröffentlichen darf!!!
Und Gates hat sich gestern im Keller einer Pizzeria eingeschlossen und war bis dato nicht zu sprechen. 

(Ich halte jede Wette, dass es ein paar Flachzangen gibt, die mir diesen Unfug ernstlich abkaufen würden ...)


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2020)

Ich bedanke mich doch nicht, wenn das ganze in so nem Ton kommt.
Danke, dass du mir vorwirfst blind zu sein.


Edit
Und Bill Gates sprach:
"Lasst uns einen grafischen Virus entwickeln"


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2020)

Corona-Höchstwerte in immer mehr Ländern
Fallzahlen weltweit: Corona-Hoechstwerte in immer mehr Laendern | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

INFODEMIC COVID-19 IN EUROPE: A VISUAL ANALYSIS OF DISINFORMATION


----------



## Slezer (30. Juli 2020)

Corona-News: Grossbritannien verzeichnet hoechste UEbersterblichkeit in Europa


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Corona-News: Grossbritannien verzeichnet hoechste UEbersterblichkeit in Europa



War schon davor  klar gwesen  und anfangs wurde nur larifari gemacht wie einige User gern für Deutschland und die Welt  gehabt hätten.

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ethoden-und-massnahmen-1037.html#post10400010


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2020)

Die haben halt viel zu spät reagiert.

Mal sehen, wann die Testpflicht nun kommt:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/presseschau-2020-07-30-video-vernehmung-stephan-e-corona-testpflicht-kohleausstieg-bverfg/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Corona-Testpflicht:
> *_taz.de (Tobias Schulze)_ bringt ein Gespräch mit dem Rechtsprofessor Thorsten Kingreen zur geplanten Corona-Testpflicht für Reiserückkehrer aus Risikogebieten. Die Testpflicht sei vom Infektionsschutzgesetz gedeckt und verfassungsrechtlich zulässig. Sie sei durch das Ziel, Infektionen zu verhindern, gerechtfertigt. Sogar eine Testpflicht für jedermann wäre zulässig. Im Vergleich zur Quarantänepflicht sei der Test das mildere Mittel. Für rechtmäßig hält die Maßnahme auch Rechtsprofessor Christian Waldhoff im Gespräch mit _deutschlandfunk.de (Christiane Kaess)_.


----------



## JePe (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, das alle Urlauber, welche aus Risikogebieten zurückkommen, die Kosten vom Coronatest selber tragen müssen.
> Sonst muß das ja die Allgemeinheit also der Steuerzahler für sie bezahlen.



Bezahlen wuerden es die Beitrags- und nicht die Steuerzahler. So wie die Behandlung von Alkoholikern, Fallschirmspringern, Rasern, ... Das Wesen einer Solidargemeinschaft ist eben gerade nicht nur mit denen solidarisch zu sein, deren Meinung man teilt oder deren Verhalten man billigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juli 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Bezahlen wuerden es die Beitrags- und nicht die Steuerzahler. So wie die Behandlung von Alkoholikern, Fallschirmspringern, Rasern, ... Das Wesen einer Solidargemeinschaft ist eben gerade nicht nur mit denen solidarisch zu sein, deren Meinung man teilt oder deren Verhalten man billigt.



Prima, dann bezahle mir doch gleich mal was, wir sind oft unterschiedlicher Meinung.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Bezahlen wuerden es die Beitrags- und nicht die Steuerzahler. So wie die Behandlung von Alkoholikern, Fallschirmspringern, Rasern, ... Das Wesen einer Solidargemeinschaft ist eben gerade nicht nur mit denen solidarisch zu sein, deren Meinung man teilt oder deren Verhalten man billigt.



Doch es zahlt der Steuerzahler, da sich Bund und Länder die Kosten für die Coronatests am Flughafen teilen. Der Bund zahlt die Kosten für den eigentlichen Test, die Länder die Personalkosten.


----------



## JePe (30. Juli 2020)

Huch. Und ich dachte, das wuerden die Krankenkassen uebernehmen (muessen).



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Prima, dann bezahle mir doch gleich mal was, wir sind oft unterschiedlicher Meinung.



Ich weiss, fuer einen Turboegoisten wie Dich ist das schwer zu glauben, aber - ich bezahle staendig fuer Dich mit.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juli 2020)

Testpflicht wird nicht kommen, ersten kann man Covid 19 ne Sekunde nach dem test bekommen und zweitens war das schon ein 2-Tages-Krampf, mich freiwillig testen zu lassen. Man kann nicht 80 Mio. Bürger zur selben Zeit testen...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Prima, dann bezahle mir doch gleich mal was, wir sind oft unterschiedlicher Meinung.



Das macht er doch. Er zahlt deine Ausbild, deine Gesundheit, usw.

Ich zahle übrigens nicht für dich. Ich hab das mit dem Finanzministerium abgeklärt.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Testpflicht wird nicht kommen, ersten kann man Covid 19 ne Sekunde nach dem test bekommen und zweitens war das schon ein 2-Tages-Krampf, mich freiwillig testen zu lassen. Man kann nicht 80 Mio. Bürger zur selben Zeit testen...



Es geht glaube ich eher  um reiserückkehrer aus riskiogebiete


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> "Lasst uns einen grafischen Virus entwickeln"


Die himem.sys ist empört!


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Es geht glaube ich eher  um reiserückkehrer aus riskiogebiete



Bzw. um alle, die aus dem Ausland einreisen.


Aber auch hier ist schon wieder recht viel los. Die ersten Regionen müssen schon wieder Kontakbeschränkungen erlassen.
Corona: Strenge Kontaktbeschraenkungen fuer Heide angekuendigt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein - Coronavirus


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Bezahlen wuerden es die Beitrags- und nicht die Steuerzahler. So wie die Behandlung von Alkoholikern, Fallschirmspringern, Rasern, ...


Wie DKK007 es schon geschrieben hat: es bezahlt der Steuerzahler!



> Das Wesen einer Solidargemeinschaft ist eben gerade nicht nur mit denen solidarisch zu sein, deren Meinung man teilt oder deren Verhalten man billigt.


Es geht um diejenigen, welche meinen ihr Urlaub (in Risikogebieten) steht über dem Allgemeinwohl.
Dann sollen sie auch die Tests selber bezahlen.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Es geht glaube ich eher  um reiserückkehrer aus riskiogebiete



Ich kam aus Schweden...scheint also doch kein Risikogebiet zu sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kam aus Schweden...scheint also doch kein Risikogebiet gewesen zu sein.



Nö, kann sich aber immer ändern, darum auf die Zeitformen achten.   

Schweden: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Auswaertiges Amt


----------



## Eckism (30. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nö, kann sich aber immer ändern, darum auf die Zeitformen achten.
> 
> Schweden: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Auswaertiges Amt



Das war zur Zeit, als Corona in Schweden ganz gut dabei war. Gut, ich wusste nicht, das Schweden mittlerweile wieder gesund ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2020)

Das steht da so auch nicht.   

"Schweden war von COVID-19 stark betroffen. Nachdem die Zahlen der schwer Erkrankten und Todesfälle deutlich zurückgegangen sind, blieb die Zahl der Neuinfizierten im Juni konstant hoch, sinkt aber seit Anfang Juli kontinuierlich bei weiterhin hohem Testniveau. Regionale Schwerpunkte liegen derzeit in Gävleborg und Jönköping." Quelle

Ist doch wirklich überschaubarer Input.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

Australien: Frauen sollen Coronavirus eingeschleppt haben - nun droht ihnen Haft - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Australien: Frauen sollen Coronavirus eingeschleppt haben - nun droht ihnen Haft - DER SPIEGEL





Ich weiß nicht, warum mir das jetzt einfällt ... Link


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum mir das jetzt einfällt ... Link



Ritter der Kokosnuss kann man heute noch gucken


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum mir das jetzt einfällt ... Link


Dein Kopf ist ein wunderbarer Ort!


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich zahle übrigens nicht für dich. Ich hab das mit dem Finanzministerium abgeklärt.



Dem DJ muss man immerhin zugute halten, dass er beispielsweise die Annahme großer Teile seiner Schuldbildung, die wir mitfinanziert haben, erfolgreich verweigert hat. Auch wenn das manchmal nervt, find' ich das hochanständig von ihm.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dem DJ muss man immerhin zugute halten, dass er beispielsweise die Annahme großer Teile seiner Schuldbildung, die wir mitfinanziert haben, erfolgreich verweigert hat. Auch wenn das manchmal nervt, find' ich das hochanständig von ihm.



Die Bildung vielleicht schon (das was man lernen soll abzüglich des Wissens, so sagen manche Leute), das Wissen aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2020)

Nun die fehlende Sozialkompetenz merkt man schon, aber hey bei dir besteht noch eher Hoffnung als bei anderen


----------



## Andrej (31. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, auch wieder so ein Unsinn.


Und was ist daran Unsinn? In dem zweiten Video wird die gesamte politische Karriere von Biden beleuchtet und wieso er ein Arsch ist. Der unterschied zwischen Trump und Biden ist, dass der Trump das ehrliche Gesicht der amerikanischen Politik ist und sich nicht hinter einer blumigen Sprache versteckt.
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass dir es egal ist, dass amerikanische Soldaten in end und sinnlosen Kriegen sterben und der Staat Billionen dafür ausgibt. Denn nicht du zahlst dafür und nicht deine Kinder sterben. Und manchmal ist der Tod sogar verlockender als das Leben als ein Verkrüppelter, ohne Hoffnung auf Heilung oder Linderung der Schmerzen. Das 50k Menschen Aufgrund von fehlender oder mangelhafter gesundheitlicher Versorgung sterben, dass 500k Jährlich Insolvenz anmelden müssen, wegen medizinischen Rechnungen. Und Beiden hat schon gesagt, dass er daran nichts ändern wird, sondern ein Obama 2.0 werden wird - also ein moderater Republikaner, wie sich Obama einst nannte.

US spending on 'war on terror' above $6 trillion, will climb more: report - Business Insider
Top 5 Reasons Why People Go Bankrupt
This is the real reason most Americans file for bankruptcy



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hätte denn ein Präsident gemacht, dessen Volk ihm wirklich was bedeuten würde?
> Er hätte die gleichen Maßnahmen angeordnet wie das andere Nationen schon getan haben und hätte sein Volk vor einer Bedrohung geschützt.
> Aber Trump interessiert sich ja nur für sich selbst und das fällt dann eben vor die Füße.



Also ist dem schwedischen Ministerpräsidenten das eigene Volk egal, sonnst hätte er ja das Selbe gemacht wie die anderen Staaten?!

Interessant ist, das manche Videos bei YouTube weiterhin Verbreitung finden, obwohl dort so ein Müll über Bill Gates verbreitet wird und Videos z.B. vom Thunderfoot wo er erklärt wieso das Tragen von Masken nicht schädlich ist nach 35 Minuten gelöscht werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3HuBBA18FIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2020)

Italienische Studie belegt: Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten vermutlich noch viel hoeher als bisher bekannt | Luzerner Zeitung

Italien: Tatsächliche Zahl der Coronatoten unterschätzt

Italienische-Studie: Zahl der Corona-Toten noch viel hoeher als bekannt - watson


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Italienische Studie belegt: Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten vermutlich noch viel hoeher als bisher bekannt | Luzerner Zeitung



Bei der Kombination "[...] belegt: [...] vermutlich [...]" müsste ich ja schon ein wenig schmunzeln 

Immer wieder herrlich, wenn Tageszeitungen über Wissenschaft schreiben


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Italienische Studie belegt: Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten vermutlich noch viel hoeher als bisher bekannt | Luzerner Zeitung



Systemmedien.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

Pandemie in Deutschland: Handel bittet um mehr Corona-Disziplin  | tagesschau.de


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pandemie in Deutschland: Handel bittet um mehr Corona-Disziplin  | tagesschau.de



Na, ob die Maulkorbgegner solche Zusammenhänge verstehen, ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## tobse2056 (31. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na, ob die Maulkorbgegner solche Zusammenhänge verstehen, ich weiß ja nicht.



Bin mir noch nicht mal sicher ob die Händler es selber verstehen, vor einigen Wochen wollte der Handel die Masken noch weg haben  weil es die Kauflaune dämpft und dadurch für weniger Umsatz sorgt.


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2020)

Das hat man denen ja auch schon damals vorgeworfen. Leider brauchten auch die erst den Eintritt des befürchteten negativen Effekts um das auch zu verstehen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2020)

Corona-Massnahmen: Diszipliniert Euch! - Kommentar - DER SPIEGEL

Noch gibt es keine Impfung,
also bleibt Wachsam!

Vlt. wird es nie ein Serum geben, welches wirklich hilft.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die fehlende Sozialkompetenz merkt man schon, aber hey bei dir besteht noch eher Hoffnung als bei anderen


Ohne ihn in Schutz nehmen zu wollen: Aber wer bei der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend war und am liebsten schon mit 15 zum Bund wäre, sollte das Wort Sozialkompetenz nicht so voreilig in den Mund nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

Aufregerthema Mundschutz in Bus und Bahn: Wer bestimmt die Regeln? | GMX


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (31. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das hat man denen ja auch schon damals vorgeworfen. Leider brauchten auch die erst den Eintritt des befürchteten negativen Effekts um das auch zu verstehen.



Was sollen sie auch anderes sagen? Die Kontrollpflicht hat der Staat schön auf die Einzelhändler abgeschoben, wer dabei erwischt wird das er sich nicht an alles oder gar nichts hält, wird dicht gemacht oder kann den gerade gemachten Umsatz gleich wieder als Strafe zahlen. Übrigens eine Methode die schon in der (finsteren) Vergangenheit Deutschlands angewandt wurde.

Die Schadenfreude wird in Deutschland noch einigen im Halse stecken bleiben. Das zu begreifen erfordert freilich wirtschaftliches Grundverständnis vom Kapitalismus und all den positiven und negativen Dingen die da mit dran hängen. Zu Hause zu hocken und bei Amazon zu bestellen wird den Einzelhandel jedenfalls nicht retten - auch Geld drucken wird langfristig nach hinten los gehen.

Davon mal ab: Die halbgare Maskenpflicht bringt, für jedermann einsehbar, aufgrund der derzeit wieder steigenden Zahlen, offenkundig wenig und dämpft gleichzeitig aber sehr wohl die Kauflaune.

Und bevor das Geheule gleich wieder los geht: Ich bin absolut nicht gegen jegliche Maßnahmen, allerdings halte ich Maßnahmen die nur zu 50% wirken oder teils albern wirken (wie z.B. die Maskenpflicht, gern auch im FREIEN), für absolut lächerlich. Man könnte hier auch von Schikane sprechen, allerdings bildet gerade die Maskenpflicht im Freien lediglich die Hilflosigkeit der internationalen Regierungen ab - Verständlich, was sollen sie auch machen? Unterm Strich wirds auf "laufen lassen und hoffen" hinaus laufen, da hilft auch der Fingerzeig nach Brasilien und in die USA nichts, die machen das jetzt schon und es wird auch bei uns kommen (bzw. wir sind mitten drin  - versuchen aber durch allzu billige Schuldzuweisungen oder Zuständigkeitsgelaber den Fakt zu verschleiern).


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Schadenfreude wird in Deutschland noch einigen im Halse stecken bleiben. Das zu begreifen erfordert freilich wirtschaftliches Grundverständnis vom Kapitalismus und all den positiven und negativen Dingen die da mit dran hängen. Zu Hause zu hocken und bei Amazon zu bestellen wird den Einzelhandel jedenfalls nicht retten - auch Geld drucken wird langfristig nach hinten los gehen.


Deswegen unterstütze ich auch immer wieder den lokalen Einzelhandel & Gastronomie.



> Davon mal ab: Die halbgare Maskenpflicht bringt, für jedermann einsehbar, aufgrund der derzeit wieder steigenden Zahlen, offenkundig wenig und dämpft gleichzeitig aber sehr wohl die Kauflaune.


Das die Zahlen jetzt steigen liegt ja nicht an der Maskenpflicht. Sondern daran, dass die Menschen allgemein nachlässiger geworden sind.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (31. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen unterstütze ich auch immer wieder den lokalen Einzelhandel & Gastronomie.


Lobenswert.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das die Zahlen jetzt steigen liegt ja nicht an der Maskenpflicht. Sondern daran, dass die Menschen allgemein nachlässiger geworden sind.


Gerade das lese ich immer wieder. Ich war in den letzten Tagen Klamotten kaufen und natürlich auch immer wieder einkaufen. Die Anzahl derer die sich wirklich einen Dreck um alles scheren ist finde ich sehr gering. Eine gewisse Nachlässigkeit ist sichtbar, aber es ist jetzt nicht so, das alles wie immer wäre. Auch die von der WHO als Ursache angeprangerte Jugend verhält sich finde ich sehr vernünftig (und für die ist es ganz besonders schwer!). Gerade vorhin waren zwei Typen (ca. 18-20) beim Einkaufen vor mir, der eine wurde von seinem Kumpel doch Tatsache darauf hingewiesen, dass er die Maske über die Nase ziehen soll - was er tatsächlich (zwar genervt) gemacht hat. Nutzt freilich wenig, wenn die kranke Kassiererin oder der Regaleinräumer ggf. fröhlich ihre/ seine Aerosole (mitunter offenbar Hauptansteckungsweg) im ganzen Laden verteilt - Hauptsache die Kunden tragen Maske.

Wer jetzt mit ausschweifenden Parties im Freien kommt: Die Ansteckungswahrscheinlichkeit im Freien scheint verschwindend gering zu sein, sonst wären aufgrund der fortwährenden Parties/ Demos in Parks und auf der Straße hier in Berlin die Zahlen schon lange jenseits von Gut und Böse. Das Gewaltmonopol hat der Staat hier schon lange verloren und alle die davor in den vergangenen Jahren, aufgrund der ewigen Sparerei, gewarnt haben, wurden als "Rechte" diffamiert - Nun jetzt haben wir das Problem. Und: Wer glaubt das man in einer westlichen Demokratie bis zum sankt Nimmerleinstag die Menschen drangsalieren und einschränken kann ohne Vorschriften ggf. mit brutaler Gewalt durchzusetzen, träumt. Eigentlich sehr kurios, Politiker müssten eigentlich sehr genau wissen das es den Menschen hier seit Jahrzehnten (!) sehr gut geht und viele auch nicht einmal den Ansatz einer Vorstellung davon haben was es heißt wenns einem "********" geht.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir kam diese Woche aus dem Urlaub in Italien zurück (hiervon mag man halten was man will, meins wärs (jetzt) nicht, ich verstehe aber auch die Urlauber), sie war absolut positiv von Italien überrascht. Dort wurde am Flughafen Fieber gemessen und die Maskenpflicht konsequent an allen Ecken und Enden von der Carabinieri durchgesetzt. Anders in Berlin Schönefeld, hier wurde absolut nichts kontrolliert und weitestgehend offenbar darauf gesetzt, dass man die Sache irgendwie im Griff hat. Das Flugzeug war übrigens voll besetzt. Gut das hier die Abstände eingehalten wurden. Wenn man nicht prüft, findet man auch nichts und steht international gut da.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2020)

Wo war es denn in Italien besser? 
Ich war dort (in 4 Großstädten) und weder Carabinieri, Polizei noch Heer haben da großartig was gemacht wenn es um Abstand ging.


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

Corona-Neuinfektionen: Bedrohliche Zahlen | tagesschau.de




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wer jetzt mit ausschweifenden Parties im Freien kommt: Die Ansteckungswahrscheinlichkeit im Freien scheint verschwindend gering zu sein, sonst wären aufgrund der fortwährenden Parties/ Demos in Parks und auf der Straße hier in Berlin die Zahlen schon lange jenseits von Gut und Böse.



Was aber auch nur gilt, wenn die Mindestabstände eingehalten werden. Das war bei den illegalen Corona-Demos oft nicht der Fall und da hätte natürlich entsprechend gegen vorgegangen werden müssen. 
Dazu war es wohl vor allem Glück, das auf dem Demos kein Infizierter dabei war, sonst hätte es da auch Infektionsketten gegeben.

Aktuell sind das Problem eher die Corona-Partys, wo die Ordnungsämter gegen vorgehen und Bußgelder verhängen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sarkasmus?



Bei jedem anderen müsste man davon ausgehen. Aber nur bei jedem anderen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gates sollte wohl mal ein paar Strafanzeigen wegen Verleumdung erstatten.



Ein paar Meldungen an die Moderation wegen Verleumdnung wären auch schon mal ein Fortschritt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nach oben.
> 
> Da sollte man die Einhaltungen der Kontaktbeschränkungen wirklich wieder stärker kontrollieren und konsequent Bußgelder verteilen. Bayern hatte ja schon angekündigt die deutlich anzuheben.



Welche Kontaktbeschränkungen? Es gibt seit gut zwei Monaten nur noch Abstandsregeln.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß so gut wie gar nichts über dem Typen. Aber schlimmer als Trump kann es eigentlich nicht werden.



Das hat man über Dubbya auch gesagt. Und davor über seinen Dad. Ich würde jedenfalls eine ganze Menge Gründe sehen, Biden nicht zu wählen. Andererseits scheinen Amerikaner da anderer Meinung sein, sonst hätte er sich nicht so haushoch gegen Sanders durchgesetzt.




P2063 schrieb:


> Wer wissentlich während des bestehens einer Reisewarnung gebucht hat auf jeden Fall. Es gibt aber auch viele (mich eingeschlossen) die schon ihren Urlaub ein Jahr im Voraus buchen. Meine nächste Reise geht in ein Risikogebiet, ist bisher nicht abgesagt, ich habe zu früh gebucht um von der aktuell gültigen Stornierungs/Umbuchungsregelung gebrauch machen zu dürfen...



Kann man Warnungen des auswertigen Amtes nicht immer stornieren?

Davon abgesehen muss ich ehrlich sagen: Jeder, der freiwillig in ein Risikogebiet zum urlauben fährt, muss danach definitiv sehr gründlich untersucht werden. Nicht wegen der automatisch hohen Gefahr, sondern weil jemand, der unter solchen Bedingungen der Meinung ist, noch Spaß und Erholung zu finden, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst kein angemessenes Risikobewusstsein hat. Da halte ich 2 Wochen Quarantäne für unerlässlich. (Anders sieht es bei Leuten aus, die unfreiwillig aus einem Risikogebiet kommen, weil dieses erst nach ihrer Abreise zu einem solchen erklärt wurde. Da muss man im Einzellfall gucken, ob sich ein individuell erhöhtes Ansteckungsrisiko ergibt.)

Getestet werden sollte aber imho sowieso jeder, der sich mit mehreren dutzen Leuten auf kleinem Raum unter Missachtung von Sicherheitsabständen aufgehalten hat. Also per se jeder, der dieser Tage einen Flug unternimmt. Selbst wenn es ein innerdeutscher ist.




JePe schrieb:


> Bezahlen wuerden es die Beitrags- und nicht die Steuerzahler. So wie die Behandlung von Alkoholikern, Fallschirmspringern, Rasern, ... Das Wesen einer Solidargemeinschaft ist eben gerade nicht nur mit denen solidarisch zu sein, deren Meinung man teilt oder deren Verhalten man billigt.



Mit denen solidarisch zu sein, deren Meinung man nicht teilt, die sich aber Mühe gegeben haben und dann Pech hatten. Ein Suchtkranker oder ein Verunfallter ist nicht das Gleiche, wie jemand, der sich bewusst selbstschädigt. Kannst ja mal versuchen, eine Arbeitsunfähigkeitsrente zu bekommen, wenn du dir selbst die Hand abhackst...

Desweiteren umfasst die Solidargemeinschaft bei allen anderen medizinsichen Maßnahmen nur hohe Kosten. Einen gewissen Sockelbetrag darf man als Sockelgebühr, Krankenhaus-Tagegeld, etc. schön selbst berappen. Bei Maßnahmen, die nur wegen individuellem Risiko nötig sind, sogar alles - eine Tauchtauglichkeitsuntersuchung krieg ich nicht von der Kasse (obwohl ein Großteil des medizinischen Aufwands auch als normaler Check sinnvoll wäre). Warum soll jemand, der sein Leben in Corona-Gebieten aufs Spiel setzt, hier einen Sonderstatus bekommen?




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Italienische Studie belegt: Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten vermutlich noch viel hoeher als bisher bekannt | Luzerner Zeitung
> 
> Italien: Tatsächliche Zahl der Coronatoten unterschätzt
> 
> Italienische-Studie: Zahl der Corona-Toten noch viel hoeher als bekannt - watson



Sind die gleichen Zahlen, über die wir hier schon anhand der Vorabberichterstattung vor 1-2 Wochen gesprochen haben. Ich bin gespannt, ob nochmal jemand die Veränderungen bei den anderen Todesarten (weniger Verkehrsunfälle, etc.) rausrechnet.




RyzA schrieb:


> Pandemie in Deutschland: Handel bittet um mehr Corona-Disziplin  | tagesschau.de



"Bitte liebe Kunden: Macht endlich das, um was wir uns selbst nicht die Bohne kümmern, sonst ist nicht nur eure vernachlässigbare Gesundheit, sondern auch unser Umsatz in Gefahr."
Immer wieder liebenswürdig diese Lobbyisten.


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Was sollen sie auch anderes sagen? Die Kontrollpflicht hat der Staat schön auf die Einzelhändler abgeschoben, wer dabei erwischt wird das er sich nicht an alles oder gar nichts hält, wird dicht gemacht oder kann den gerade gemachten Umsatz gleich wieder als Strafe zahlen. Übrigens eine Methode die schon in der (finsteren) Vergangenheit Deutschlands angewandt wurde.
> 
> Die Schadenfreude wird in Deutschland noch einigen im Halse stecken bleiben. Das zu begreifen erfordert freilich wirtschaftliches Grundverständnis vom Kapitalismus und all den positiven und negativen Dingen die da mit dran hängen. Zu Hause zu hocken und bei Amazon zu bestellen wird den Einzelhandel jedenfalls nicht retten - auch Geld drucken wird langfristig nach hinten los gehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Maskenpflicht die Infektionen um 50% reduziert, dann wirkt sie.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. August 2020)

Ist halt nix dass man unmittelbar für sich tut, sondern für andere.
Aber das fällt unter soziales Verhalten und ist manchen offenkundig schlicht fremd.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

https://www.kardiologie.org/covid-1...schaeden-sogar-bei-milden-verlaeufen/18225326



> Besonders besorgniserregend ist der Umstand, dass sich eine Infektion mit dem neuen Coronavirus offenbar unabhängig von der Schwere der Infektion, bestehender Vorerkrankungen und dem generellen Verlauf der Akuterkrankung langfristig im Herzen manifestieren kann.
> 
> Die meisten der in dieser prospektiven Studie untersuchten Patienten (n= 67) kurierten die Akutinfektion aufgrund nur milden bis mäßiger Beschwerden nämlich zuhause aus, 18 von ihnen hatten akut gar keine Symptome. Insgesamt mussten nur zwei Patienten künstlich beatmet werden, 28 benötigen eine Sauerstoffzufuhr.
> 
> Sprich, bei dem untersuchten Kollektiv handelte es sich überwiegend nicht um schwer erkrankte COVID-19-Patienten, sondern um das Gros der Patienten, die in der Akutphase nur milde bis mäßige Beschwerden hatten.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

"Desinfiziere mich von innen": Am Balkan wird gefeiert, als gaebe es kein Virus - n-tv.de

So sollte es nicht laufen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn die Maskenpflicht die Infektionen um 50% reduziert, dann wirkt sie.



Es ist nur schlichtweg nicht (ethisch vertretbar) überprüfbar, wie viel die Maskenpflicht bringt/gebracht hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es ist nur schlichtweg nicht (ethisch vertretbar) überprüfbar, wie viel die Maskenpflicht bringt/gebracht hat.



Auch wenn es nicht hart mit Zahlen überprüfbar ist dass auch jeder Verschwörungstheoretiker keine Chance mehr hat es anzuzweifeln, so ist doch an den Infektionsverläufen erkennbar, dass die breite Nutzung einer Maske höchstwahrscheinlich bedeutend dazu beigetragen hat die Situation zu verbessern (auch der gesunde Menschenverstand könnte den Ausschlag geben dass die Bedeckung von Krankheitserreger auswerfenden Körperöffnungen tendentiell das Risiko für die Umwelt verringern sollte).

Man könnte sich jetzt trefflich streiten wenn wir über eine Maßnahme reden würden, die wirklich aufwendig, einschränkend, teuer oder gar schmerzhaft wäre aber mal ehrlich - an Orten wo viele Leute gleichzeitig dicht zusammenkommen temporär sich nen Stofflappen vor die Nase zu binden ist jetzt wirklich nicht im Geringsten problematisch. Die ganzen Probleme die Leute damit haben finden zu 99% nur in ihrem Kopf statt. Wenn man durch so billige Verhaltensdinge eine Krankheitswelle abschwächen kann (wie schlimm die Krankheit ist und wie wirksam die Maske ist ist dabei völlig nebensächlich) wäre es völlig hirnverbrannt es nicht zu tun.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo war es denn in Italien besser?
> Ich war dort (in 4 Großstädten) und weder Carabinieri, Polizei noch Heer haben da großartig was gemacht wenn es um Abstand ging.



Sizilien.
Es ging auch nicht um die Abstände, sondern um die Maskenpflicht (die ja besteht sofern die Abstände nicht eingehalten werden können) und die Tatsache das Fieber gemessen wurde. Hier in Deutschland macht man lieber gar nichts (außer massenhaft dort testen wo es politisch gerade passt) und schiebt den schwarzen Peter dann der Bevölkerung zu.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man könnte sich jetzt trefflich streiten wenn wir über eine Maßnahme reden würden, die wirklich aufwendig, einschränkend, teuer oder gar schmerzhaft wäre aber mal ehrlich - an Orten wo viele Leute gleichzeitig dicht zusammenkommen temporär sich nen Stofflappen vor die Nase zu binden ist jetzt wirklich nicht im Geringsten problematisch. Die ganzen Probleme die Leute damit haben finden zu 99% nur in ihrem Kopf statt. Wenn man durch so billige Verhaltensdinge eine Krankheitswelle abschwächen kann (wie schlimm die Krankheit ist und wie wirksam die Maske ist ist dabei völlig nebensächlich) wäre es völlig hirnverbrannt es nicht zu tun.


Vor allem muss man ja die Masken zum Glück nicht im Freien tragen (manche sind aber so doof und machen das).
Ansonsten nur in Geschäften,  Restaurants (am Tisch natürlich nicht), Arztpraxen, Bus&Bahn.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht hart mit Zahlen überprüfbar ist dass auch jeder Verschwörungstheoretiker keine Chance mehr hat es anzuzweifeln, so ist doch an den Infektionsverläufen erkennbar, dass die breite Nutzung einer Maske höchstwahrscheinlich bedeutend dazu beigetragen hat die Situation zu verbessern (auch der gesunde Menschenverstand könnte den Ausschlag geben dass die Bedeckung von Krankheitserreger auswerfenden Körperöffnungen tendentiell das Risiko für die Umwelt verringern sollte).
> 
> Man könnte sich jetzt trefflich streiten wenn wir über eine Maßnahme reden würden, die wirklich aufwendig, einschränkend, teuer oder gar schmerzhaft wäre aber mal ehrlich - an Orten wo viele Leute gleichzeitig dicht zusammenkommen temporär sich nen Stofflappen vor die Nase zu binden ist jetzt wirklich nicht im Geringsten problematisch. Die ganzen Probleme die Leute damit haben finden zu 99% nur in ihrem Kopf statt. Wenn man durch so billige Verhaltensdinge eine Krankheitswelle abschwächen kann (wie schlimm die Krankheit ist und wie wirksam die Maske ist ist dabei völlig nebensächlich) wäre es völlig hirnverbrannt es nicht zu tun.




Eben, die Regeln einhalten und fertig ....

Einfach sich mal diszipliniert benehmen,
vlt. auf die Dauer eines Jahres,
kann ja nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem muss man ja die Masken zum Glück nicht im Freien tragen. Manche sind aber so doof und machen das.
> Ansonsten nur in Geschäften,  Restaurants (am Tisch natürlich nicht), Arztpraxen, Bus&Bahn.



Wie ich schon sagte: Was in anderen Ländern schon am Laufen ist, wird auch hier kommen (Hilflosigkeit gegenüber der Situation). Das die Maske im Freien kompletter Schwachsinn ist, zählt dabei nicht. Dafür läuft die Panikmaschine jetzt schon zu lange. Und du sagtest es ja bereits: "Manche" tuen es bereits jetzt (aus welch idiotischen Gründen auch immer).

@seahawk:
Wie kommst du zu dieser Zahl? Und noch einmal: Entweder es besteht eine Pflicht zum Tragen der Maske in geschlossenen Räumen (etwa beim Einkaufen) für *alle* oder aber die ganze Sache ist wie so üblich in Deutschland nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Oder sind Supermarktmitarbeiter gegen das Virus immun? Zugegeben, mir ist in meinen Standardmärkten niemand vom Personal aufgefallen der länger gefehlt (ergo erkrankt) hätte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: Was in anderen Ländern schon am Laufen ist, wird auch hier kommen (Hilflosigkeit gegenüber der Situation). Das die Maske im Freien kompletter Schwachsinn ist, zählt dabei nicht. Dafür läuft die Panikmaschine jetzt schon zu lange. Und du sagtest es ja bereits: "Manche" tuen es bereits jetzt (aus welch idiotischen Gründen auch immer).
> 
> @seahawk:
> Wie kommst du zu dieser Zahl? Und noch einmal: Entweder es besteht eine Pflicht zum Tragen der Maske in geschlossenen Räumen (etwa beim Einkaufen) für *alle* oder aber die ganze Sache ist wie so üblich in Deutschland nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.



Exakt davor habe ich Angst. Die Maske dann überall, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem muss man ja die Masken zum Glück nicht im Freien tragen. Manche sind aber so doof und machen das.
> Ansonsten nur in Geschäften, Arztpraxen, Bus&Bahn.



Naja, wenn sie einen nicht stört (bis zu einem Punkt wo man vergisst  eine Maske zu tragen, ist mir auch schon passiert) ists ja nicht schlimm  sie auch draußen anzuhaben. Die Gesellschaft ist einfach noch  übertriggert weil das alles soi neu ist hier. In Asien interessierts  keine Sau ob jemand wo/wann auch immer ne Maske trägt, da verbindet  niemand eine Gesichtsmacske mit seiner Überzeugung oder gar  Geisteszustand (verrückt, was?).



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eben, die Regeln einhalten und fertig ....
> 
> Einfach sich mal diszipliniert benehmen,
> vlt. auf die Dauer eines Jahres,
> kann ja nicht so schwer sein.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das problem im "können" liegt  bei den allermeisten die sich nicht dran halten sondern im verstehen. So viele Totschlagargumente die man über die Wochen hört von den Regelverweigerern wo ich immer gehen muss um mich nicht aufzuregen. Corona ist ja gar nicht schlimm. Ja und? Selbst wenns so wäre möchte ich mich auch nicht mit weniger schlimmen Krankheiten anstecken. Es sterben ja nur x%. Ja - und ich versuche keiner von denen zu werden. Masken schützen ja nicht. Nein, verringern aber das Gesamtrisiko - wenn ich alles nicht evrwenden würde was nicht schützt aber nur Risiken verringert bräuchte ich auch keinen Sicherheitsgurt und Airbag beim fahren. Die Liste ist endlos.

Wenn ich mir nur ansehe, was die Krankheit auslösen kann (lebenslange Schäden bis hin zum Tod), dann ist jedes unnötige Eingehen eines Risikos die Krankheit zu bekommen völlig verblödet, auch wenn die Chancen auf Ansteckung und böse Verläufe sehr gering ist. UNd wenn die Maßnahmen dann noch so unproblematisch sind ists noch verblödeter sie nicht einzuhalten. Klar gibts wie immer Stilblüten an Regeln die jedem Verstand widersprechen (etwa als Musiker einen Strumpf über den Schallbecher stülpen zu müssen) aber die allermeisten sind ja schon sinnvoll.


Man kann doch einfachste Dinge in seinem Leben leicht anpassen?
Ich vermeide möglichst Menschenansammlungen (ok, mache ich eigentlich immer schon ), gehe seltener einkaufen aber geplanter um weniger Zeit in Läden verbringen zu müssen. Ich arbeite mehr von zu Hause aus soweit möglich, Besprechungen finden viel mehr digital statt. Die Hände mal ein, zwei mal mehr als sonst waschen ist kein Aufwand. Masken reduzieren das INfektionsrisiko genau wie eine deutlich gesündere Ernährung und lebensweise die ich die letzten Monate habe einfach weil ich mehr Zeit habe zum kochen und für Bewegung (dank Kurzarbeit :-/).
All das schützt natürlich nicht vor Corona aber jede Handlungsweise reduziert das Risiko ein bisschen. Wenns mich doch erwischt hab ich halt Pech gehabt und muss auf den milden Verlauf hoffen - kann aber sagen ich habe alles in meiner Macht stehende getan. Glaubt mir wenn ihr es bekommt und es bei euch (oder einem den ihr wahrscheinlich angesteckt habt danach) zu bösen Verläufen kommt werdet ihr euch in den Ar*** beißen für "och da brauch ich keine Maske" oder "das ist gar nicht so schlimm". Die Erkenntnis kommt meist zu spät.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Sizilien.
> Es ging auch nicht um die Abstände, sondern um die Maskenpflicht (die ja besteht sofern die Abstände nicht eingehalten werden können) und die Tatsache das Fieber gemessen wurde. Hier in Deutschland macht man lieber gar nichts (außer massenhaft dort testen wo es politisch gerade passt) und schiebt den schwarzen Peter dann der Bevölkerung zu.


Die Fiebermessungen bringen halt nur wenig und Masken waren dort genau so oft unterm Kinn wie bei uns.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Exakt davor habe ich Angst. Die Maske dann überall, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.



Wurde doch erklärt. Die Maske ist da sinnvoll, wo man den Abstand nicht einhalten kann. Wie eben beim Supermarkt.
Im Freien kann man natürlich den Abstand einhalten -- sofern man will.
Das ist aber eben kaum noch der Fall wie die Bilder von überall zeigen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Exakt davor habe ich Angst. Die Maske dann überall, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.



Davor habe ich keine Angst. Das gesellschaftliche Leben wird dann völlig zum Erliegen kommen. Ob das wirtschaftlich vertretbar ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier - und ja, auch dieses Thema muss im Auge behalten werden.

@Sparanus:
Sie bringen mehr als einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen. Mit dem gleichen "Argument" (=brint nix) kam man Anfang des Jahres, als aus diversen Ecken die Forderung kam Flüge aus Risikogebieten bei uns nicht mehr landen zu lassen oder die Passagiere dann wenigstens zu überprüfen. Wollte man nicht, weil es angeblich nichts bringt. Wo stehen wir heute?
Davon mal ab: Bitte erkläre doch mal warum Fieber messen nichts bringen soll? 

@Incredible Alk: Die Maske wird in Asien nicht wie allgemein immer wieder behauptet von vielen überall getragen. Wenn du dort mit den Öffentlichen gefahren bist, hast du hier und da mal jemanden mit einer Maske gesehen. Hintergrund: Häufig sind diese Leute krank (Erkältung z.B.), andere Menschen anzustecken und sie damit in ihrer Arbeitsleistung zu schmälern gilt als hochgradig asozial. Oder aber sie haben Atemprobleme aufgrund des Smogs. Quelle: Mitarbeiter unser Niederlassung in China.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wurde doch erklärt. Die Maske ist da sinnvoll, wo man den Abstand nicht einhalten kann. Wie eben beim Supermarkt.
> Im Freien kann man natürlich den Abstand einhalten -- sofern man will.
> Das ist aber eben kaum noch der Fall wie die Bilder von überall zeigen.


Ich vermute dass so Leute wie Jens Spahn das gerne überall aufbrummen würden, aber bloß nicht für die Politiker.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Davor habe ich keine Angst. Das gesellschaftliche Leben wird dann völlig zum Erliegen kommen. Ob das wirtschaftlich vertretbar ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier - und ja, auch dieses Thema muss im Auge behalten werden.



Ist doch den Umsturz-Fritzen ganz recht, wenn das zum Erliegen kommt, die ganzen Sozialisten-Unterstützer kommen doch seit der Krise aus den Löchern gekrochen.
Siehe den Vermögensabgabe-Quatsch von der SPD.
Denen ist es grad recht, wenn alles den Bach runtergeht, denn das unterstützt diese.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass so Leute wie Jens Spahn das gerne überall aufbrummen würden, aber bloß nicht für die Politiker.



Was natürlich völlig Unsinn ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was natürlich völlig Unsinn ist.


Hat man doch gesehen, im Parlament kam es erst, als es aus dem Medien Druck gab.
Immer wieder gerne schaue ich mir auch das hier an: Jens Spahn traegt Maske FALSCH herum &#129318;&#8205;&#9794;&#65039; CORONA - YouTube


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sie einen nicht stört (bis zu einem Punkt wo man vergisst  eine Maske zu tragen, ist mir auch schon passiert) ists ja nicht schlimm  sie auch draußen anzuhaben. Die Gesellschaft ist einfach noch  übertriggert weil das alles soi neu ist hier. In Asien interessierts  keine Sau ob jemand wo/wann auch immer ne Maske trägt, da verbindet  niemand eine Gesichtsmacske mit seiner Überzeugung oder gar  Geisteszustand (verrückt, was?).


Teilweise quälen die sich damit aber ganz schön rum. Gerade bei der Hitze.
Aber müssen sie selber wissen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass so Leute wie Jens Spahn das gerne überall aufbrummen würden, aber bloß nicht für die Politiker.



Warum sollten die sich absichtlich in Gefahr begeben? Das sind Menschen wie alle anderen auch und Corona stellt auch für Politiker eine gesundheitliche Bedrohung dar. 

Die werden die Masken bei Bedarf genauso tragen wie jeder andere oder riskieren sich und ihre Angehörigen zu infizieren.

Es soll Menschen geben, die erkennen solche Gefahren und schützen sich freiwillig.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sie einen nicht stört (bis zu einem Punkt wo man vergisst  eine Maske zu tragen, ist mir auch schon passiert) ists ja nicht schlimm  sie auch draußen anzuhaben. Die Gesellschaft ist einfach noch  übertriggert weil das alles soi neu ist hier. In Asien interessierts  keine Sau ob jemand wo/wann auch immer ne Maske trägt, da verbindet  niemand eine Gesichtsmacske mit seiner Überzeugung oder gar  Geisteszustand (verrückt, was?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere jetzt mal nicht einzige Punkte.

Ich gebe dir Recht,
die Verblödung schreitet halt immer schneller voran.

Ohne Smartphone ist die Birne halt hohl.

Ich frage mich eigentlich,
warum unsere Jugend eigentlich noch die Schule besucht?


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich,
> warum unsere Jugend eigentlich noch die Schule besucht?



Weil sie gesetzlich dazu gezwungen wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Warum sollten die sich absichtlich in Gefahr begeben? Das sind Menschen wie alle anderen auch und Corona stellt auch für Politiker eine gesundheitliche Bedrohung dar.
> 
> Die werden die Masken bei Bedarf genauso tragen wie jeder andere oder riskieren sich und ihre Angehörigen zu infizieren.
> 
> Es soll Menschen geben, die erkennen solche Gefahren und schützen sich freiwillig.


Das ist Quatsch.
Die machen das nicht, weil die sich für was Besseres halten.
Die Wissen doch auch ganz genau dass das mehr Placebo ist also sonst was, da die Masche vom Stoff für das Abhalten von Viren gar nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> .
> .
> Ich gebe dir Recht,
> die Verblödung schreitet halt immer schneller voran.
> ...



Das klärt sich, wenn man da war, ist auch gar nicht das Thema. 

Geht hier auch nicht um die Jugend, die meisten Hirnakrobaten haben diese Zeit seit Jahrzehnten hinter sich und sind trotzdem zu blöd Gefahren zu erkennen. Stattdessen glaubt man an eine größere Verschwörung und der Abschaffung der Grundrechte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Wissen doch auch ganz genau dass das mehr Placebo ist also sonst was, da die Masche vom Stoff für das Abhalten von Viren gar nicht geeignet ist.


Wieder son Totschlagbullshit.

Ja, stimmt, eine (Stoff-)Maske kann nicht vor Viren schützen. Sie macht es ihnen aber schwerer. Verstehst du? Sowohl in die eine als auch in die andere Richtung. Wenn du ohne Maske ein infiziertes Tröpfchen abbekommst das 5000 Viren enthält frisst du 5000 Viren. Trägst du ne Maske landen vielleicht 3000 im Stoff und nur 2000 in deinem Mund (sehr konservativ gerechnet, gute Stoffmasken halten 90-95% der Viren ab). Die Chance, dass deine Erstabwehr diese Fremdkörper unschädlich macht bevor eine Infektion passiert ist dadurch größer und dein Infektionsrisiko geringer weil du weniger Viren abbekommen hast, wenn auch nicht Null.

Was in aller Welt ist für die Menschheit sos chwer daran zu verstehen, dass auch eine Risikominderung dir helfen kann auch wenn es kein Schutz ist?


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil sie gesetzlich dazu gezwungen wird.



Ja klar, 
kann man aber eigentlich sein lassen.

Solch eine lebensferne Ausbildung ist völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja klar,
> kann man aber eigentlich sein lassen.
> 
> Solch eine lebensferne Ausbildung ist völlig sinnfrei.


Fächer wie Mathematik oder Physik sind nicht sinnfrei, sondern vermitteln sinnvolles Wissen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was in aller Welt ist für die Menschheit sos chwer daran zu verstehen, dass auch eine Risikominderung dir helfen kann auch wenn es kein Schutz ist?



Ja, hier sind plötzlich nur noch Spezialisten für Gesundheit unterwegs, die es sich nicht nehmen lassen, Ärzte und Professoren mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung infrage zu stellen. Vor 6 Monaten waren das doch alles noch Klimaexperten.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was in aller Welt ist für die Menschheit sos chwer daran zu verstehen, dass auch eine Risikominderung dir helfen kann auch wenn es kein Schutz ist?



Babyboomer bis jetzige Generation haben in Deutschland  keinen richtige Nöten erlebt und denken die Welt dreht so weiter wie immer ohne Einschränkung und Verzicht( unendliche Ressource gibt es ja gar net ) 


----'

Corona in den USA: Todesrate steigt um fast 60 Prozent  | Politik

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Corona weltweit: US-Studie zeigt Kinder sehr infektioes - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil sie gesetzlich dazu gezwungen wird.


Bald sind die Sommerferien zu Ende.
Mein Sohn kommt in die 10. Klasse.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie es in der Schule weitergeht. 
Vor den Ferien das war einfach nur lächerlich.
Nichts halbes und nichts Ganzes.
Und wenn dort Corona-Fälle auftreten wird auch wieder ganz schnell dicht gemacht.
Das selbe gilt für Kindergärten und Grundschulen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Unsere Berufsschule plant, ganz normal Unterricht zu machen. Mal gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, hier sind plötzlich nur noch Spezialisten  für Gesundheit unterwegs, die es sich nicht nehmen lassen, Ärzte und  Professoren mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung infrage zu stellen. Vor 6  Monaten waren das doch alles noch Klimaexperten.



Stimmt^^



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Fächer wie Mathematik oder Physik sind nicht sinnfrei, sondern vermitteln sinnvolles Wissen.


Die Inhalte der Schule sind nicht das (Haupt-)Problem, sondern die Art der Vermittlung. 

Angenommen das Kind hat keinen Bock auf Schule (was erst dann so  ist wenn man vorher was verbockt hat aber das ist die Regel...): Dann  ist Schule eine Qual für das Kind und es wird entsprechend nichts lernen  können.
Angenommen das Kind hat Bock auf Schule: Dann muss es schon extrem motiviert sein dass unser Schulsystem ihm nicht die Lust nimmt. Mir ging das ewig so, ich hatte immer echt Bock auf Gymnasium und Naturwissenschaften. Und es war extrem ermüdend für mich und der Außenseiter warste sowieso wenn du in Physik ne 1 hattest. 

Ich weiß nicht, jedes Kind kommt von Natur aus neugierig auf die Welt (wäre das nicht so würde es uns alle nicht geben in der heutigen Form). Und wir schaffen es zuverlässig, 90% dieser junbgen Menschen die Lust am Lernen zu nehmen noch bevor sie in der Pubertät sind. 

Das Ergebnis davon sind dann unter Anderem eben manche Corona- und Umweltexperten.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bald sind die Sommerferien zu Ende.
> Mein Sohn kommt in die 10. Klasse.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie es in der Schule weitergeht.
> Vor den Ferien das war einfach nur lächerlich.
> ...



Habe ich auch schon angesprochen: In Berlin sind die Ferien jetzt fast vorbei (und JETZT kommt die Testerei am Flughafen, danke Herr Spahn für Ihr umsichtiges und schnelles Handeln ) . Ein schlüssiges Konzept für die Schulöffnung gibt es bis heute nicht. Stattdessen malt man Radwege auf die Straße. Die Prioritäten liegen offenkundig woanders.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt^^
> 
> 
> Die Inhalte der Schule sind nicht das (Haupt-)Problem, sondern die Art der Vermittlung.
> ...


Wie soll man die denn sonst vermitteln?
Mathe ist nunmal ein eher trockenes Thema.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie soll man die denn sonst vermitteln?
> Mathe ist nunmal ein eher trockenes Thema.



Mathe in unteren Stufen ist absolut nicht trocken. Das ist es nur weil wirs so machen.
Man muss nicht in der Schule sitzen und das Einmaleins auswendig lernen lassen und abfragen und jedem des nicht kann ne 6 verpassen.
Man kann auch mit den Kindern Würfel- oder Kartenspiele spielen die ihnen Spaß machen und die es erfordern mitzurechnen (von ganz einfachen Dingen am Anfang über schwierigere Spiele wo man mehr rechnen muss). Diese Kinder werden die Grundrechenarten in kürzester Zeit beherrschen ohne es zu merken. Interesse und Spaß ist Grundlage allen Wissens - nicht Zwang.

Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Die altpreußische Art des Lernens (einer steht vorne und redet, alle anderen sitzen still dahinter und haben sich zu benehmen) ist halt einfach seit 100 Jahren überholt aber wir kommen nicht davon weg. Das kannste dan an der Uni wieder machen - da ist Mathe durchaus sehr trocken (auch hier gehen die meinungen auseinander, für Mathefreaks ist das ja irre interessant, ich hab da trotz 4 Semester Mathe nie sooo den Bezug zu bekommen) aber die die dann da sitzen haben ja auch genau da Bock drauf. 

Das fürht aber etwas  zu sehr ins OT.^^


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Sparanus:
> Sie bringen mehr als einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen. Mit dem gleichen "Argument" (=brint nix) kam man Anfang des Jahres, als aus diversen Ecken die Forderung kam Flüge aus Risikogebieten bei uns nicht mehr landen zu lassen oder die Passagiere dann wenigstens zu überprüfen. Wollte man nicht, weil es angeblich nichts bringt. Wo stehen wir heute?
> Davon mal ab: Bitte erkläre doch mal warum Fieber messen nichts bringen soll?
> .



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass Fieber messen nichts bringt, aber guck dir die Genauigkeit dieser Methode an, da haben wir eine Abweichung von 1 bis 2 Grad.
Also die Kamera sagt 37 und du hast in Wirklichkeit 39.

Nur die Messung im Arsch ist nicht für den Arsch


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2020)

In Berlin läuft grad die Elite auf, um gegen Corona zu demonstrieren.

Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass sich das Virus davon überzeugen lässt...  


Demo Berlin live: "Querdenken 711" fordert "Das Ende der Pandemie - Tag der Freiheit" - YouTube


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0vgM3S9xZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> In Berlin läuft grad die Elite auf, um gegen Corona zu demonstrieren.



So lange die sich nur untereinander treffen hält sich mein Mitleid arg in Grenzen. Blöd is nur dass die am Ende auch die anstecken die weniger bescheuert sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Blöd is nur dass die am Ende auch die anstecken die weniger bescheuert sind.



Joa bsp. Eine alten/krankenpflegerin auf weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Bärenmarke (1. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wieder son Totschlagbullshit.



Weils einfach auch stimmt 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt, eine (Stoff-)Maske kann nicht vor Viren schützen. Sie macht es ihnen aber schwerer. Verstehst du?


Das tut sie eben nicht, dazu gibt es auch ausreichend Studien von sehr renomierten Wissenschaftlern die das klar widerlegen.... Ich mein es steht sogar auf den Masken drauf, wenn du welche kaufst, aber selbst die Verpackung wird nicht mehr gelesen...
Ansonsten her mit den ganzen fundierten Studien, die belegen, dass so ein Stofffetzen der Allheilsbringer ist, hab ich leider nur noch nie gesehen...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sowohl in die eine als auch in die andere Richtung. Wenn du ohne Maske ein infiziertes Tröpfchen abbekommst das 5000 Viren enthält frisst du 5000 Viren. Trägst du ne Maske landen vielleicht 3000 im Stoff und nur 2000 in deinem Mund (sehr konservativ gerechnet, gute Stoffmasken halten 90-95% der Viren ab). Die Chance, dass deine Erstabwehr diese Fremdkörper unschädlich macht bevor eine Infektion passiert ist dadurch größer und dein Infektionsrisiko geringer weil du weniger Viren abbekommen hast, wenn auch nicht Null.



Das kannst du natürlich auch bestimmt wissenschaftlich belegen? Zumal ich auch noch nirgends gelesen habe wie das Corona Virus denn überhaupt übertragen wird, da scheint wohl auch noch große Uneinigkeit zu herrschen.
Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal auf die ganzen Gefahren hinweisen, die bei falscher Anwendung von so einer Maske auftreten? Vermutlich nimmst du selbst die Maske nicht immer richtig ab, stopfst sie mal in die Hosentasche etc. dazu die erhöhte CO² Konzentration im Blut, da die Ausatemluft nicht abfließen kann. Sollte man dann halt auch alles fairerweise aufzählen findest du nicht auch? Gerade für alte und geschwächte Menschen ist das nämlich nicht gesund, wenn sie durch die Masken zu viel CO² einatmen, aber das wisst ihr ja bestimmt...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was in aller Welt ist für die Menschheit sos chwer daran zu verstehen, dass auch eine Risikominderung dir helfen kann auch wenn es kein Schutz ist?



So schwer zu verstehen, dass es keine Risikominderung ist? Selbst euer Dr. Drosten hat in einem Interview Ende Januar gesagt, dass Masken nichts bringen...
Ihr könnt ja gerne glauben was ihr wollt und die Gesichtskondome bis an euer Lebensende tragen, aber wieso müssen andere immer diffarmiert werden? Zwingt euch ja niemand euch mit Leuten zu treffen die keine Gesichtskondome tragen wollen.


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2020)

Demo live in Berlin &#8211; "Das Ende der Pandemie &#8211; Tag der Freiheit"| Livestream Teil II - YouTube

Das Ende der Demokratie. Polizeigewalt und Diktatur! Wir sind das Volk! Putin, Putin, Putin! Auferstanden aus Ruinen... 

Der Chat ist geil.


----------



## Kelemvor (1. August 2020)

wegen Diffamierung darfst dich nicht wundern wenn du Texte wie oben ablässt.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2020)

Erhöhte CO2 Konzentration weil die Atemluft nicht abfließen kann, wer kennt es nicht.

Wer so argumentiert sollte wirklich um seine Gesundheit, geistig und körperlich, besorgt sein.


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Demo live in Berlin &#8211; "Das Ende der Pandemie &#8211; Tag der Freiheit"| Livestream Teil II - YouTube





> Tausende #Covidioten feiern sich in #Berlin als "die zweite Welle", ohne Abstand, ohne Maske. Sie gefährden damit nicht nur unsere Gesundheit, sie gefährden unsere Erfolge gegen die Pandemie und für die Belebung von Wirtschaft, Bildung und Gesellschaft. Unverantwortlich!


Kundgebung gegen Corona-Massnahmen wird von der Polizei aufgeloest  | rbb24

Zumindest wird diesmal endlich dagegen vorgegangen und Strafanzeigen gegen die Veranstalter sowie die Teilnehmer erstattet.

Corona-Regeln: Altmaier will Verstoesse haerter bestrafen | tagesschau.de


> Bundeswirtschaftsminister Peter Altmaier hat sich für härtere Strafen bei Verstößen gegen Corona-Regeln ausgesprochen. "Wer andere absichtlich gefährdet, muss damit rechnen, dass dies für ihn gravierende Folgen hat", sagte Altmaier angesichts steigender Infektionszahlen. "Wir dürfen den gerade beginnenden Aufschwung nicht dadurch gefährden, dass wir einen erneuten Anstieg der Infektionen hinnehmen."


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2020)

Im Youtube-Chat zum Livestream tummelt sich auch die geistige Elite Deutschlands.


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Davon mal ab: Die halbgare Maskenpflicht bringt, für jedermann einsehbar, aufgrund der derzeit wieder steigenden Zahlen, offenkundig wenig und dämpft gleichzeitig aber sehr wohl die Kauflaune.



Falsch. Die Zahlen steigen, weil Nazis und andere Vollidioten sich nicht an die Regeln halten und illegale Demo/Partys veranstalten. 

Im Supermarkt gibt es aufgrund der Masken keine bekannten Infektionsketten.


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Im Youtube-Chat zum Livestream tummelt sich auch die geistige Elite Deutschlands.



Nur Putin kann sie retten.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. August 2020)

Coronavirus: Studie bestaetigt Schutzwirkung von Masken | tagesschau.de

Corona Mundschutz Forschung: Studie aus den USA &#8211; Masken schuetzen vor Infektion - Zehntausende Ansteckungen verhindert / SWP Online - AMP

Irrefuehrende Behauptungen zum Maske Tragen im Umlauf


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> COVID-19: Dauerhafte Herzschäden selbst bei milden Verläufen - kardiologie.org
> 
> 
> > Besonders besorgniserregend ist der Umstand, dass sich eine Infektion mit dem neuen Coronavirus offenbar unabhängig von der Schwere der Infektion, bestehender Vorerkrankungen und dem generellen Verlauf der Akuterkrankung langfristig im Herzen manifestieren kann.
> ...



Das ist schon krass.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Berlin: Demo gegen Corona-Auflagen von 20.000 Menschen - Abbruch durch Polizei | GMX


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2020)

Demos werden wegen nicht erfolgter Vermummung aufgelöst. Wenn das Kaaruzo liest.


----------



## Slezer (1. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Im Youtube-Chat zum Livestream tummelt sich auch die geistige Elite Deutschlands.


Wie hier in Forum


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Zahlen steigen, weil Nazis und andere Vollidioten sich nicht an die Regeln halten und illegale Demo/Partys veranstalten.


Bei Vollidioten mag ich dir recht geben, "Nazis" durfte in deinem neuerlichen geistigen Erguss aber natürlich nicht fehlen
Wirkliche Demos müssen in Deutschland übrigens angemeldet werden, können daher kaum illegal sein (selbst der Schwachfug an der B96 war angemeldet). Von den durchaus illegalen Parties fehlt jeglicher Hinweis darauf, dass sich dort neue Infektionsketten gebildet hätten (siehe Schlauchbootparty auf/ an der Spree oder die Parties in der Hasenheide - übrigens laufen die schon seit April.). Oder kannst du hier Beweise liefern? Wohl kaum. Du behauptest es gern, weils dir in den Kram passt - Dumm nur das sich deine Behauptung nicht mit der Realität deckt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Supermarkt gibt es aufgrund der Masken keine bekannten Infektionsketten.


Wann warst du das letzte Mal selbst einkaufen? Noch einmal: Es tragen eben NICHT alle eine Maske, vor allem gilt die Maskenpflicht offenbar nicht für das dort beschäftigte Personal. Herrlich das insbesondere an der Fleisch- und Käsetheke zu sehen. Die Plastescheibe (die den Bereich nicht einmal völlig verschließt, schützt weder die Kassiererin, noch die Kunden).
Coronavirus-Infektionen: Studie: Aerosole sind Hauptuebertragungsweg - n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wirkliche Demos müssen in Deutschland übrigens angemeldet werden, können daher kaum illegal sein (selbst der Schwachfug an der B96 war angemeldet). Von den durchaus illegalen Parties fehlt jeglicher Hinweis darauf, dass sich dort neue Infektionsketten gebildet hätten (siehe Schlauchbootparty auf/ an der Spree). Oder kannst du hier Beweise liefern? Wohl kaum. Du behauptest es gern, weils dir in den Kram passt - Dumm nur das sich deine Behauptung nicht mit der Realität deckt.


Demos bei denen sich nicht an die Maßnahmen gehalten werden, sind zurecht illegal und gut das sie aufgelöst werden.
Ob sich jemand auf Demos bisher infiziert hat weiß man nicht genau. Nicht jeder geht zum Arzt und läßt sich testen.
Aber wenn man nur etwas gesunden Menschenverstand besitzt, kommt man schnell zu dem Schluss, dass dicht aneinandergedrängte Menschen, ohne Masken, unzureichend vor einer Infektion geschützt sind.
Bis jetzt hat man großes Glück gehabt das dort keine Hotspots enstanden sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Demos bei denen sich nicht an die Maßnahmen gehalten werden, sind zurecht illegal und gut das sie aufgelöst werden.
> Ob sich jemand auf Demos bisher infiziert hat weiß man nicht genau. Nicht jeder geht zum Arzt und läßt sich testen.
> Aber wenn man nur etwas gesunden Menschenverstand besitzt, kommt man schnell zu dem Schluss, dass dicht aneinandergedrängte Menschen, ohne Masken, unzureichend vor einer Infektion geschützt sind.
> Bis jetzt hat man großes Glück gehabt das dort keine Hotspots enstanden sind.



Auch mit Masken sind diese unzureichend vor Infektionen geschützt, weil sich die Aerosole samt Viren weiterhin verbreiten.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Demos bei denen sich nicht an die Maßnahmen gehalten werden, sind zurecht illegal und gut das sie aufgelöst werden.


Damit werden sie illegal - Übrigens trifft das auch auf die BLM Demos zu. Aufgelöst wurde da gar nichts, vermutlich weil das ordentlich politischen Zündstoff gegeben hätte.
Fakt ist: Das Virus ist offenbar hochansteckend und ja, auch dort muss es eigentlich zu Infektionen gekommen sein - Irgendwer wird da doch wohl zum Arzt gehen? Allein bei der Menge der Menschen die sich dort potentiell infizieren können, müsste definitiv jemand dabei sein der eben nicht nur nen bisl Halsschmerzen bekommt. Bei der Verfolgung der Infektionskette wäre dann zwangsweise heraus gekommen wo man sich den Mist ggf. eingefangen hat. Darüber würde auch definitiv berichtet werden.

Das Demonstrationsrecht ist zu Recht ein hohes Gut, kann aber aus absolut nachvollziehbaren Gründen eingeschränkt oder aufgehoben werden.


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

RKI in "grosser Sorge": Mehr Corona-Infektionen abseits von Hotspots  | rbb24



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Bei Vollidioten mag ich dir recht geben, "Nazis" durfte in deinem neuerlichen geistigen Erguss aber natürlich nicht fehlen
> Wirkliche Demos müssen in Deutschland übrigens angemeldet werden, können daher kaum illegal sein (selbst der Schwachfug an der B96 war angemeldet). Von den durchaus illegalen Parties fehlt jeglicher Hinweis darauf, dass sich dort neue Infektionsketten gebildet hätten (siehe Schlauchbootparty auf/ an der Spree oder die Parties in der Hasenheide - übrigens laufen die schon seit April.). Oder kannst du hier Beweise liefern? Wohl kaum. Du behauptest es gern, weils dir in den Kram passt - Dumm nur das sich deine Behauptung nicht mit der Realität deckt.



Wer mit Reichsflaggen und Thor-Steinar rumrennt ist schon recht deutlich als Nazi zu erkennen. Noch deutlicher geht es nur, wenn die Leute die Grenzen des Strafrechts überschreiten und mit Hakenkreuz, Hitlergruß und Siegheil auf sich aufmerksam machen. Wobei sie dann sogar vom Verfassungsschutz erkannt werden. 

Beispiele für Infektionsketten aus Partys gibt es genug: 
Corona-Zahlen in Spanien: Zu viel Strand, zu viel Party | tagesschau.de
St. Wolfgang in Oberoesterreich: Noch mehr Corona-Infektionen in  Tourismus-Hotspot - Panorama - Stuttgarter Zeitung




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wann warst du das letzte Mal selbst einkaufen? Noch einmal: Es tragen eben NICHT alle eine Maske, vor allem gilt die Maskenpflicht offenbar nicht für das dort beschäftigte Personal. Herrlich das insbesondere an der Fleisch- und Käsetheke zu sehen. Die Plastescheibe (die den Bereich nicht einmal völlig verschließt, schützt weder die Kassiererin, noch die Kunden).
> Coronavirus-Infektionen: Studie: Aerosole sind Hauptuebertragungsweg - n-tv.de



Die normalen Discounter haben gar keine Theke mehr.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Damit werden sie illegal - Übrigens trifft das auch auf die BLM Demos zu. Aufgelöst wurde da gar nichts, vermutlich weil das ordentlich politischen Zündstoff gegeben hätte.


Dann eben durch die Polizei beendet.



> Fakt ist: Das Virus ist offenbar hochansteckend und ja, auch dort muss es eigentlich zu Infektionen gekommen sein - Irgendwer wird da doch wohl zum Arzt gehen? Allein bei der Menge der Menschen die sich dort potentiell infizieren können, müsste definitiv jemand dabei sein der eben nicht nur nen bisl Halsschmerzen bekommt. Bei der Verfolgung der Infektionskette wäre dann zwangsweise heraus gekommen wo man sich den Mist ggf. eingefangen hat. Darüber würde auch definitiv berichtet werden.


Dann hat man bisher großes Glück gehabt das es dort noch keine nennenswerten Infektionen gegeben hat.



> Das Demonstrationsrecht ist zu Recht ein hohes Gut, kann aber aus absolut nachvollziehbaren Gründen eingeschränkt oder aufgehoben werden.


Genau. Deswegen wurde sie beendet.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beispiele für Infektionsketten aus Partys gibt es genug:
> Corona-Zahlen in Spanien: Zu viel Strand, zu viel Party | tagesschau.de
> St. Wolfgang in Oberoesterreich: Noch mehr Corona-Infektionen in  Tourismus-Hotspot - Panorama - Stuttgarter Zeitung


Bitte aus Deutschland - wir haben hier unsere eigenen Probleme mit derartigen Dingen. Und vor allem mehr von: Wir wissen wo sie sich angesteckt haben.
Funktioniert bei Kirchgängern oder Mitarbeitern in einem Fleischbetrieb doch auch.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die normalen Discounter haben gar keine Theke mehr.


Und? Edeka, Kaufland, Rewe schon. Und auch bei Aldi, Netto, Lidl wird ohne Maske das Regal befüllt.

Stimmt, an den von dir geschilderten Dingen kann man durchaus Nazis erkennen, nur erschließt sich mir kaum der Zusammenhang. 

@RyzA: Wer ist "sie"? BLM wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt durch die Polizei beendet, so wie diverse weitere bundesweite Demos auch nicht.
Wie viel Glück braucht man da wohl für, wenn sich bei Webasto Mitarbeiter vermutlich beim Mittagessen durch Schmierinfektionen angesteckt haben?


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @RyzA: Wer ist "sie"? BLM wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt durch die Polizei beendet, so wie diverse weitere Demos auch nicht.


Die letzte heutige Demo in Berlin. Überall steht das in den Medien.
Warum sollten sie auch sonst vorzeitig aufgehört haben? Freiwillig haben die das bestimmt nicht gemacht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die letzte heutige Demo in Berlin. Überall steht das in den Medien.
> Warum sollten sie auch sonst vorzeitig aufgehört haben? Freiwillig haben die das bestimmt nicht gemacht.


Achso...darum gings doch aber gar nicht explizit? Sondern um Ansteckungen auf Demos oder bei Menschenaufläufen allgemein. Jedenfalls gings mir darum.

Bevor hier jemand aus seinem Loch kriecht: Bei dem schönen Wetter war ich heute Mountainbiken  Mir müsst auch was fehlen wenn ich an derartigem Humbug teilnehmen würde.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> So schwer zu verstehen, dass es keine Risikominderung ist? Selbst euer Dr. Drosten hat in einem Interview Ende Januar gesagt, dass Masken nichts bringen...



Ja, im Januar. Darf ein Wissenschaftler seine Einschätzung nicht mehr ändern?
Natürlich bringen masken etwas.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Bei dem schönen Wetter war ich heute Mountainbiken


Ich wüsste nicht was an dem Wetter schön sein sollte.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Achso...darum gings doch aber gar nicht explizit? Sondern um Ansteckungen auf Demos oder bei Menschenaufläufen allgemein. Jedenfalls gings mir darum.


Naja, du hattest mehrmals abgestritten das die Demo aufgelöst wurde. Dann hatte ich es anders formuliert und "beendet" genannt. Dann hast du es immer noch abgestritten.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, du hattest mehrmals abgestritten das die Demo aufgelöst wurde. Dann hatte ich es anders formuliert und "beendet" genannt. Dann hast du es immer noch abgestritten.


Hä? - Äh ich glaube da haben wir uns falsch verstanden. Natürlich wurde heute aufgelöst weil sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten wurde. Ich bin mir da keiner Schuld bewusst? Erst recht, wo streite ich irgendwas ab?
Ich habe gesagt BLM wurde nicht aufgelöst, ebenso wie bundesweit diverse andere Demos, sämtliche Demos lagen in der Vergangenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung woher die Erkenntnis stammt es ginge hier nur um die heutige Demo.

@Poulton:
Das ist dein eigenes Problem. Hier schien die Sonne, es war warm. Einen Teufel werde ich da tun und vorm Rechner hocken. 
Dieses "Sport" hilft übrigens ungemein gesundheitlich auf dem Dampfer zu bleiben - Und das wollen wir doch alle.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Hä? - Äh ich glaube da haben wir uns falsch verstanden. Natürlich wurde heute aufgelöst weil sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten wurde. Ich bin mir da keiner Schuld bewusst? Erst recht, wo streite ich irgendwas ab?
> Ich habe gesagt BLM wurde nicht aufgelöst, ebenso wie bundesweit diverse andere Demos, sämtliche Demos lagen in der Vergangenheit  Keine Ahnung woher die Erkenntnis stammt es ginge hier nur um die heutige Demo.


Ich glaube dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet äh geschrieben.
Ich hatte mich nur auf die aktuelle Demo bezogen, weil ich auch gerade  den  Link dazu gepostet hatte.

Aber alles gut! Dann haben wir das Mißverständnis geklärt.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. August 2020)

Ausgangssperre in Melbourne wegen Corona

Dort geht man aber hart ran  

Nächtliche Ausgangssperre 
20.00 bis 05.00, außer man arbeitet in der Pflege.

Man darf nicht mehr als 5km von der wohnung entfernt sein. 

Usw

Da war bei uns light von light


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

Markus Soeder lehnt weitere Lockerungen ab: Mit Wucht drohe das Corona-Comeback | GMX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Supermarkt gibt es aufgrund der Masken keine bekannten Infektionsketten.



Im Supermarkt gibt es in der Regel weit weniger (ordnungsgemäß getragene) Masken als Menschen und dass trotzdem keine Infektionsketten darauf zurückgeführt werden können, liegt nicht zwingend daran, dass es keine Infektionen gäbe, sondern einfach daran, dass derart flüchtige Kontakte wie beim Einkaufen nicht rückverfolgbar sind. Das klappt nur, wenn die Ansteckung auf Arbeit oder zumindest an einem Ort mit längerer, dokumentierter Verweilzeit geschah. Ich finde spontan keine Zahlen zur Nachvollzugsquote in Deutschland, aber in der Schweiz waren es vor Einführung einer App wohl deutlich unter 50%. Zieht man davon noch einfache Hotspots ab (sowas wie Tönnies knall ja mal eben rund 2000 ermittelte Infektionsorte in die Statistik), dann werden vielleicht zwei von zehn Alltagsfällen aufgeklärt und die sind dann ggf. noch "in der Familie". Aber es gibt eine riesige Dunkelziffer von Infektionen, bei denen niemand weiß, wie sie geschehen, und Einkaufen dürfte in der aktuellen Situation immer noch die Aktivität sein, bei der man mit Abstand die meisten Fremdkontakte hat.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist schon krass.



Man bedenke auch die Konsequenz, wenn man es umdreht: Leute, die eine erste Infektion als milder Fall überstanden und mehrheitlich keinen dauerhaften Antikörperschutz haben, dürften zu einem hohen Anteil Risikopatienten sein, wenn es sie ein zweites Mal erwischt.


----------



## Tekkla (2. August 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> So schwer zu verstehen, dass es keine Risikominderung ist? Selbst euer Dr. Drosten hat in einem Interview Ende Januar gesagt, dass Masken nichts bringen...


Als Eigenschutz war von ihm gemeint. Die geforderten Schnutenpullies sind aber lediglich als Rotzfang zu verstehen. Und da haben sie eine eindeutige nachweisbare Hemmwirkung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man bedenke auch die Konsequenz, wenn man  es umdreht: Leute, die eine erste Infektion als milder Fall überstanden  und mehrheitlich keinen dauerhaften Antikörperschutz haben, dürften zu  einem hohen Anteil Risikopatienten sein, wenn es sie ein zweites Mal  erwischt.


Das machen sich die wenigsten Leute klar. 

Bei uns in Nordeuropa kam das Virus erst nach der üblichen Grippewelle an und wurde sehr schnell gebremst. Ich bin nicht gerade guten Mutes, wenn ich an den Oktober und die neue Grippesaison denke. Besonders nicht, wenn man sieht wie sich Teile der Bevölkerung weigern die potenzielle Gefahr anzuerkennen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man bedenke auch die Konsequenz, wenn man es umdreht: Leute, die eine erste Infektion als milder Fall überstanden und mehrheitlich keinen dauerhaften Antikörperschutz haben, dürften zu einem hohen Anteil Risikopatienten sein, wenn es sie ein zweites Mal erwischt.



Nochmal Antikörper sind nicht alles, musst du zu allem deinen Senf hinzudichten?


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2020)

Missbrauch von Corona-Daten: Zettelwirtschaft | WEB.DE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Politbarometer: Mehrheit befuerchtet zweite Corona-Welle - ZDFheute


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Corona-Lage verschlechtert sich: Grossbritannien fuehrt Schnelltests ein | tagesschau.de


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. August 2020)

*Positiver, wenn auch erwartbarer Nebeneffekt...*
Covid-19-Maßnahmen senken in Australien auch Zahl der Grippetoten
(Quelle: derstandard.at, Urs Wälterlin)

Global betrachtet sieht es dennoch ernüchternd aus:
Inzwischen über 18.2 Millionen Fälle, über 692.000 Tote
bei 11 Millionen Genesenen.

Da es in vielen (ärmeren) Ländern punkto Tests aber eher mau aussieht 
und ein Teil der Erkrankten nie Symptome zeigten, 
dürften die Dunkelziffern weit höher sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2020)

Hier gibt es  eine wunderschöne Zusammenfassung über das Virus, Angriffswege im Körper und mögliche Impfkonzepte. In dem Artikel, leider hinter einer Paywall oder im Heft zu finden, gibt es ein paar denkwürdige Sätze:
Woher kommt das neue Coronavirus? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Besonderes Augenmerk wurde auf die Enzyme gelegt, mit denen das Coronavirus z.B. von Zelle zu Zelle wandern kann. Und das Problematische ist, dass dieses Virus das menschliche Enzym Furin dazu nimmt. Kein anderes Coronavirus hat dieses Enzym und man findet es ansonsten eher selten bei Viren und z.B bei HIV, Dengue-Fieber, Ebola und bestimmten Grippestämmen mit hoher Letalität  wie der spanischen Grippe. Darum kam der Nobelpreisträger und Entdecker des HIV-Virus auch auf die Idee, dass es ein modifiziertes Virus als Waffe sein könnte. Es kann aber ebenso ganz natürlich  entstehen. Viren tauschen Gene aus.

Und genau dieses Enzym macht es so gefährlich. Sars-CoV-2 vereinigt damit die Gefahr der schnellen Übertragung aller Erkältungskrankheiten mit der hohen Todesrate bestimmter Viren. Nistet sich das Virus in der Lunge ein, liegt die Sterblichkeit bei 10%. Der Körper muss das Virus am besten schon rausschmeißen, solange es noch in den Atemwegen und im Hals steckt. Das machen Flimmerhärchen und andere Mechanismen.

Darum ist es so wichtig, nur wenige Viren abzubekommen und darum helfen Masken so gut. Je höher die Konzentration, umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es in die Lunge gelangt  und dort einen Flächenbrand auslöst, bei dem die Schranke der Lungenbläschen zerstört wird und Wasser in die Lungenbläschen eindringt.

Und um das Virus schnell abwehren zu können, sind Antikörper im Blut so wichtig. Denn im Blut zirkulierende Antikörper verhindern keine erneute Infektion, aber sie schränken die Vermehrung sofort wieder ein und verhindern große Zerstörungen. Hat man keine Antikörper mehr im Blut und ist das Wissen nur in den T-Helferzellen gespeichert, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Viren in die Lunge gelangen merklich höher. 

Darum ist es so fatal, dass es erste Hinweise darauf gibt, dass die Antikörper nach wenigen Wochen aus dem Körper verschwinden. Bei anderen Coronaviren halten sie sich bis zu zwei Jahre. Und ganz schlimm kann es werden, wenn die tauschwilligen Coronaviren sich vom Sars-CoV-2 Virus die Information zur Synthese von Furin besorgen. Denn dann könnten aus den heute sehr ungefährlichen menschenlichen Coronaviren ebenso todbringende Lungenzerstörer werden.

Ich bitte weiterhin alle, dieses Virus ernst zu nehmen. Wir haben den Zug weitestgehend verpasst, es aus der menschlichen Population zu werfen, aber bevor sinnvolle Impfungen vorhanden sind, sollten wir das Virus so weit wie möglich eindämmen.



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Positiver, wenn auch erwartbarer Nebeneffekt...*
> Covid-19-Maßnahmen senken in Australien auch Zahl der Grippetoten
> (Quelle: derstandard.at, Urs Wälterlin)


Ich war die letzten Tage im Krankenhaus bei meinem Vater. Und es ist auffällig, dass die Notaufnahme völlig leer ist. Dort tummelten sich immer knapp hunderte Menschen, die letzten Tage waren es nur eine Handvoll. Es scheint viel weniger Unfälle zu geben, insbesondere Arbeitsunfälle,  viel weniger andere Infektionen und schwere Erkältungskrankheiten, etc. Natürlich haben auch viele Angst, ins Krankenhaus zu gehen, aber bei schweren Verletzungen macht das jeder.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Körper muss das Virus am besten schon rausschmeißen, solange es noch in den Atemwegen und im Hals steckt. Das machen Flimmerhärchen und andere Mechanismen.


Noch ein Grund mehr mit dem rauchen aufzuhören.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr mit dem rauchen aufzuhören.


Jain, es dauert Jahre, bis sich die Atemwege normalisieren. Gerade viele ältere Menschen sterben an Lungenentzündung, wenn sie mit den Rauchen aufhören. weil mit dem Lösen von Teerbratzen das nackte und angreifbare Fleisch zum Vorschein kommt. Am Besten ist es, gar nicht mit dem Rauchen anzufangen. Aber das hilft Dir jetzt auch nicht weiter. Pass auf und bleib gesund, lieber Mitforst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr mit dem rauchen aufzuhören.



Oder einfach gar nicht erst damit anfangen, ist viel einfacher.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jain, es dauert Jahre, bis sich die Atemwege normalisieren. Gerade viele ältere Menschen sterben an Lungenentzündung, wenn sie mit den Rauchen aufhören. weil mit dem Lösen von Teerbratzen das nackte und angreifbare Fleisch zum Vorscien kommt. Am besten ist es, gar nicht mit dem Rauchen anzufangen. Aber das hilft Dir jetzt auch nciht weiter. Pass auf und bleib gesund, lieber Mitforst.


Aber weiter rauchen ist noch schädlicher und im Fall von Corona auch gefährlicher.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder einfach gar nicht erst damit anfangen, ist viel einfacher.


Du Grünschnabel. Es ist eben nicht alles so leicht im Leben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du Grünschnabel. Es ist eben nicht alles so leicht im Leben.



Ich habe das bis heute nicht ausprobiert. Was soll daran schwer sein?


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe das bis heute nicht ausprobiert. Was soll daran schwer sein?


Heute ist  der Trend bei Jugendlichen ein anderer. Mein Sohn raucht auch nicht.
( Ich rauche übrigens nicht in der Wohnung nur auf dem Balkon. Meine Frau ist auch Nichtraucherin.)

Zu meiner Zeit haben viele im Jugendalter schon angefangen. Aber die genauen Ursachen möchte ich hier jetzt nicht analysieren.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2020)

Dafür gibt es jetzt Shishas, ob das besser ist? Aber es ist definitiv seltener.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es jetzt Shishas, ob das besser ist? Aber es ist definitiv seltener.



Natürlich nicht, durch die Kohle kommt noch schön Kohlenoxid dazu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2020)

Es wäre schön, wenn wir bei Covid-19 blieben., Danke

Um es thematisch abzuschließen noch einmal das bekannte Wissen:
Warum Raucher besonders gefaehrdet sind fuer einen schweren Verlauf von Covid-19: www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de

Dort ist die Empfehlung auch, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.

Spannend ist dagegen dieser Ansatz, das Nikotin Ersatzpräparate
unter Umständen hilfreich sind: Also, RyzA, Pflaster kaufen und
mit dem Rauchen aufhören

_"... Nikotin moduliere demnach die Expression des ACE2-Rezeptors, den Coronaviren  zum Eintritt in die menschliche Zelle benötigen. Die Forscher schlagen  sogar vor, Nikotinpräparate, zum Beispiel transdermal auf einen  potenziellen Schutz vor einer Coronavirus-Infektion zu testen. ..."_
Covid-19: Nikotin-Ersatzpraeparate als Schutz vor dem Coronavirus | PZ &#8211; Pharmazeutische Zeitung

Das Eis der Untersuchung ist aber gaaaaanz dünn, umfasst 22 Raucher 
und ist keineswegs  gesichertes Wissen. Aber wenn Du eh aufhören willst,
ist jetzt genau der richtige Zeitpunkt. Sei stark und mach es. JETZT.
Also RyzA, KIPPE AUSDRÜCKEN, und schmeiß die Schachtel weg.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Spannend ist dagegen dieser Ansatz, das Nikotin Ersatzpräparate
> unter Umständen hilfreich sind: Also, RyzA, Pflaster kaufen und
> mit dem Rauchen aufhören
> 
> ...


Nikotin Ersatzpräparate habe ich schon alles durch, Akkupunktur, E-Zigarette.
Hat alles nichts gebracht.
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich es mal für 6 Wochen geschafft. Dann leider wieder angefangen.
Das geht nur wenn man eisernen Willen hat.
Bin im Moment schon am reduzieren. 
Demnächst ist es wieder soweit.


----------



## Eckism (3. August 2020)

Reduzieren bringt auch nix...entweder sofort aufhören oder gleichmäßig wenig rauchen.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe das bis heute nicht ausprobiert. Was soll daran schwer sein?



Ist wie mit dem Saufen. Ohne ist doch auch nicht schwer.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nikotin Ersatzpräparate habe ich schon alles durch, Akkupunktur, E-Zigarette.
> Hat alles nichts gebracht.
> Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich es mal für 6 Wochen geschafft. Dann leider wieder angefangen.
> Das geht nur wenn man eisernen Willen hat.
> ...


Das hat nichts mit eisern oder so zu tun. Es ist auch völlig egal, wieso du angefangen hast. Frage dich vielmehr welchen Mehrwert es dir HEUTE bietet.
Und lass um Himmels willen die Ersatzpräparate sein. Du musst es wollen. Punkt. Alles andere ist halbgarer Mist.
Ich habe 17 Jahre lang alles geraucht, was drehbar ist oder in eine Pfeife passt. Und ich habe gerne und mit Genuss geraucht, ganz im ernst.
Als ich dann beschlossen habe, damit aufzuhören, habe ich mir einen Tag gesetzt und ab da einfach nicht mehr geraucht.
Das ist jetzt über 9 Jahre her. Ok, es gibt schon krasse Tage, wo es mir selbst heute noch fehlt. Aber ich will nicht mehr und lasse es deshalb. Hat auch mit anderen Substanzen hervorragend geklappt.
Ich würde lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass es einfach ist. Aber wenn man wirklich aufhören will, ist es der einzige Weg.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist wie mit dem Saufen. Ohne ist doch auch nicht schwer.


Also wenn ich an manchen Tagen hier rein schaue oder die Nachrichten anschalte, kann ich dir dahingehend nur bedingt zustimmen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist wie mit dem Saufen. Ohne ist doch auch nicht schwer.



Ohne Zigaretten und Bier könnte ich mir tatsächlich gleich freiwillig einen tödlichen Virus injizieren.^^


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist wie mit dem Saufen. Ohne ist doch auch nicht schwer.



Machmal  ein dicke Alkoholsteuer wie in der Türkei oder Norwegen

Dann gibt es in Deutschland  einen Volksaufstand und dafür gehen mehr Leute auf  die Straßen als für gute Pflege und soziale Gerechtigkeit usw. 

Wetten ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Machmal  ein dicke Alkoholsteuer wie in der Türkei oder Norwegen
> 
> Dann gibt es in Deutschland  einen Volksaufstand und dafür gehen mehr Leute auf  die Straßen als für gute Pflege und soziale Gerechtigkeit usw.
> 
> Wetten ?


Weil sie es direkt bezahlen müssen.
Pflege braucht man wenn man alt ist, das sind bei den meisten Leuten noch einige Jahre, aber wenn 2021 das Bier teurer wird spürt das jeder uns es ist terminiert.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil sie es direkt bezahlen müssen.
> Pflege braucht man wenn man alt ist, das sind bei den meisten Leuten noch einige Jahre, aber wenn 2021 das Bier teurer wird spürt das jeder uns es ist terminiert.



Für die pflege unsere Eltern zahlst du mit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Für die pflege unsere Eltern zahlst du mit.



Man ist aber selbst nicht unmittelbar betroffen und von Erhöhungen der Beitrage hat man selbst erstmal nichts.
Ergo demonstriert auch niemand dafür.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2020)

Infektionen auf Hurtigruten-Schiff: Rueckkehr der Sorgen

Auch nichts gelernt  




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man ist aber selbst nicht unmittelbar betroffen und von Erhöhungen der Beitrage hat man selbst erstmal nichts.
> Ergo demonstriert auch niemand dafür.



Sozialhilfe brauchen auch die meisten.

Bei uns in der Stadt ist Durchschnitts eigenanteil 2400 Euro(Versicherungsleistung abgezogen) bekommen nicht viele so ein hohe rente . 

Ist  Vermögen aufgebraucht, kommt  erst dann Sozialhilfe und amt kann Geschenke zurückfordern etc.

in Zukunft wird durch die babyboomer  enorme Kosten  auf uns zukommen, die Heime werde ja auch nicht billiger, es sei denn man lebt in Sachsen( 1200 Euro eigenanteil )


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nikotin Ersatzpräparate habe ich schon alles durch, Akkupunktur, E-Zigarette.
> Hat alles nichts gebracht.



Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit diese Nikotinsäckchen für den Mund (zwischen Lippe und Zahnfleisch). 
Enthalten keinen Tabak. Nur eine Trägersubstanz - in meinem Fall Teeblätter.

Und für den Fall, dass ich mal wieder das Bedürfnis haben sollte an einer Tschick zu nuckeln, 
liegt hier auch noch eine E-Zigarette (myBlu) herum. Wird aber nur sehr selten benutzt.

Zigaretten habe ich jetzt schon seit 2 Monaten keine mehr geraucht.
Wobei ich ohnehin nie durchgehend geraucht habe. Es gab immer wieder Pausen von Wochen oder Monaten.
Nicht wegen aufhören - ich hatte einfach keine Lust. Oder keinen Bedarf.

Aktuell 
a) weil man nicht fortgehen kann 
und 
b) weil ich mein Zimmer vor 2 Monaten neu ausgemalt habe und sich die Wände mit der Zeit verfärben, 
falls man in der Wohnung raucht.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Du musst es wollen. Punkt. Alles andere ist halbgarer Mist.


This!



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe das bis heute nicht ausprobiert. Was soll daran schwer sein?


Jahrgang?

Anfang der 2000er hat in Österreich fast jeder von uns (Jugendlichen) geraucht, oder es zumindest einmal ausprobiert.
Und vom Alkoholkonsum auf den Festen / Partys / in der Diskothek am Wochenende, fange ich lieber erst gar nicht an...


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> I
> 
> jeder von uns (Jugendlichen) geraucht, oder es zumindest einmal ausprobiert.
> Und vom Alkoholkonsum auf den Festen / Partys / in der Diskothek am Wochenende, fange ich lieber erst gar nicht an...




Gruppenzwang und man will ja" dazugehören" , darfst du auch nicht Vergessen.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit eisern oder so zu tun. Es ist auch völlig egal, wieso du angefangen hast. Frage dich vielmehr welchen Mehrwert es dir HEUTE bietet.
> Und lass um Himmels willen die Ersatzpräparate sein. Du musst es wollen. Punkt. Alles andere ist halbgarer Mist.


Mit "eisernen Willen" meine ich ja einen starken Willen.

Topic: Liveblog zum Coronavirus: ++ Urlaubsorte verschaerfen Maskenpflicht ++ | tagesschau.de

Und was ich noch erfahren habe: wenn nächste Woche Mittwoch die Schule wieder anfängt, müssen alle Schüler Masken tragen. Die ganze Zeit!
Und es fangen wie es aussieht alle Schüler und alle Klassen wieder an.
Viele Eltern sind fassungslos.
Gerade bei der Hitze kann man doch nicht von den Schülern sowas verlangen. Wenn sie die Masken wenigstens am Platz abnehmen könnten.
Grundschüler dürfen ihre Masken abnehmen.
Das gilt wohl für ganz NRW.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2020)

Corona: Die Frage nach der Blutgruppe | heise online


----------



## Xaphyr (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit "eisernen Willen" meine ich ja einen starken Willen.


Ich weiß schon wie du das meinst, das meine ich aber nicht. Ich meine die innere Einstellung.
Es gibt doch dieses berühmte Filmzitat: "Tu es, oder lass es. Es gibt kein Versuchen". Das trifft es auf den Punkt.
Die innere Einstellung definiert die gesprochene Einstellung. Wenn Luke von sich überzeugt gewesen wäre, hätte er das anders verbalisiert.
Umgekehrt beeinflusst die angewandte Sprache ebenso die innere Einstellung, positiv wie negativ. Dinge laut auszusprechen helfen einem tatsächlich Klarheit, oder in diesem Fall, Motivation zu erlangen.
Indem man von sich behauptet, man habe keinen "starken" Willen, räumt man sich bereits verbal wie gedanklich eine gewisse Toleranz zu.
Das ist aber quatsch. Man hat den Willen, oder eben nicht. Wenn man sich bereits im Vorfeld diese Toleranzen offen lässt, hat man ihn nicht.


----------



## tobse2056 (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ich noch erfahren habe: wenn nächste Woche Mittwoch die Schule wieder anfängt, müssen alle Schüler Masken tragen. Die ganze Zeit!
> Und es fangen wie es aussieht alle Schüler und alle Klassen wieder an.
> Viele Eltern sind fassungslos.
> Gerade bei der Hitze kann man doch nicht von den Schülern sowas verlangen. Wenn sie die Masken wenigstens am Platz abnehmen könnten.
> ...



Und wo ist das Problem?  

In dem Fall kann die Politik auch nur auf die steigenden Fallzahlen reagieren und  die kann am ende kann nur jeder einzelne mit seinen Verhalten beeinflussen.  
Wir haben es selber in unsere Hand wie es weiter geht , aber wenn einige auf die Hygiene Vorschriften scheißen  dann muss halt so reagiert werden.

Mir wär es auch lieber wenn es bei vorsätzlichen Verstößen ordentliche Bußgelder geben würde, so was in die Richtung von 10% des Monatlichen Bruttoeinkommens aber das passiert ja leider nicht.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem?


Ich finde das  es eine Zumutung ist. Wenn sie wenigstens, wie die Grundschüler, an ihren festen Plätzen ihre Masken abnehmen könnten.
Und dann gleich den Schulbetrieb wieder voll mit allen Schülern aufzunehmen, kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Lehrer werden außerdem alle zwei Wochen auf Corona getestet, die Schüler nicht.


----------



## tobse2056 (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das  es eine Zumutung ist.



Das siehst du so und ich ebenfalls,  aber leider vielen anderen nicht ... sonst hätten die sich nicht so verhalten das wir wieder höhere Fallzahlen haben.

Ich meine was haben die Leute denn erwartet was passieren wird  wenn wir wieder mehr Infektionen haben ? das noch mehr gelockert wird? Das ist die einzig logische Konsequenz das woanders dann die Maßnahmen erhöht werden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann gleich den Schulbetrieb wieder voll mit allen Schülern aufzunehmen, kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen.



Mir ist schon klar warum die vollen Schulbetrieb wollen, ich gehe sehr stark davon aus das der Interessenverband der Arbeitgeber gerne möchte das alle wieder uneingeschränkt arbeiten können. 
Weil mit logischen Gründen lässt sich das nicht erklären.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar warum die vollen Schulbetrieb wollen, ich gehe sehr stark davon aus das der Interessenverband der Arbeitgeber gerne möchte das alle wieder uneingeschränkt arbeiten können.
> Weil mit logischen Gründen lässt sich das nicht erklären.



Sollte dann aber irgendwo ne Infektion auftreten, wird der Laden dicht gemacht (eventuell auch der Landkreis?).
Egal wie, es wird für die Unternehmer negativ ausgehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das  es eine Zumutung ist. Wenn sie wenigstens, wie die Grundschüler, an ihren festen Plätzen ihre Masken abnehmen könnten.
> Und dann gleich den Schulbetrieb wieder voll mit allen Schülern aufzunehmen, kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> Lehrer werden außerdem alle zwei Wochen auf Corona getestet, die Schüler nicht.


Scheinbar wollen die keine Videokonferenzen, hat bei uns prima geklappt, bei den Lehrern, die das wollten.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2020)

Das mag in der Oberstufe gehen, aber nicht in der Grundschule.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das mag in der Oberstufe gehen, aber nicht in der Grundschule.



Geht auch, die hängen heute fast alle schon am Handy.
Warum soll dann eine Videokonferenz nicht gehen?
Die, die nicht können, gehen dann in die Schule.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2020)

Aber halt nicht in der Grundschule. Sonst haben die Eltern grundlegend was falsch gemacht.


Edit:
Die Touristen am Goldstrand in Bulgarien scheinen komplett zu spinnen. Bolognese-Tanzen ohne Abstand und Mundschutz. 
&#8222;Desinfiziere mit Alkohol von innen&#8220;: Entsetzen ueber Aussagen deutscher Touris - Aus aller Welt - FOCUS Online
Urlaub in Corona-Zeiten - Feiern, als ob es keinen Virus gaebe?  | rbb


----------



## tobse2056 (3. August 2020)

Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch mehr über den Tellerrand schauen, tendenziell haben Nutzer dieses Forums  mehr Tablets ,Smartphones und Computer zuhause als andere. 

Viele haben nur das Geld für einen PC in der Familie  oder lehnen  die Geräte aus ideologischen Gründen ab. Und dann wird es schon schwierig mit Homeoffice  und  Homeschooling gleichzeitig.
Für mich und meinen Familienumkreis ist es selbstverständlich mindestens einen Computer pro Person zu haben, daher habe das Problem anfangs auch nicht verstanden wo das Problem mit Homeschooling ist.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2020)

Ich bitte dich, so nen Refurbished Thinkpad kostet 150€ und wenn sich tatsächlich jemand nicht leisten kann, kann das auch vom Staat bezahlt werden.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Das siehst du so und ich ebenfalls,  aber leider vielen anderen nicht ... sonst hätten die sich nicht so verhalten das wir wieder höhere Fallzahlen haben.
> 
> Ich meine was haben die Leute denn erwartet was passieren wird  wenn wir wieder mehr Infektionen haben ? das noch mehr gelockert wird? Das ist die einzig logische Konsequenz das woanders dann die Maßnahmen erhöht werden.


Wobei die Schüler ja nichts dafür können. Zumindest der große Teil von ihnen.
Bei der Hitze die ganze Zeit ne Maske auf über Stunden... so kann man doch nicht vernünftig lernen.

Die hätten das so machen sollen wie vor den Ferien.
In wechselnden kleineren Gruppe Unterricht.  Mit Hygenierregeln.
Und dann gucken wie das läuft und gegebenenfalls die Gruppen oder Klassen schrittweise vergrößern.


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2020)

Ich lass das mal hier. Gerade gelesen: _
Laut einer Studie waren knapp 1,5 Millionen Italiener mit dem Coronavirus infiziert. _
Studie: Wohl 1,5 Millionen Italiener mit Corona infiziert - ZDFheute


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

AErzteverband Marburger Bund: Zweite Corona-Welle rollt bereits - Kliniken vorbereitet | GMX


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber halt nicht in der Grundschule. Sonst haben die Eltern grundlegend was falsch gemacht.



Dann solltest du mal an eine Grundschule gehen und dir die Schüler anschauen.
70 % davon haben ein Handy.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, so nen Refurbished Thinkpad kostet 150€ und wenn sich tatsächlich jemand nicht leisten kann, kann das auch vom Staat bezahlt werden.



Für das Lernen reicht ein einfacher C2D-PC, kostet so 30 €.
Ubuntu drauf, Libreoffice, Firefox/Chromium/Pale Moon   drauf und es kann losgehen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> AErzteverband Marburger Bund: Zweite Corona-Welle rollt bereits - Kliniken vorbereitet | GMX



Ich sehe das jetzt noch nicht so extrem problematisch.

Die Party wird dann spätestens im Herbst beginnen,
wenn die saisonale Grippe mitmischt.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

@Adi1: Im Herbst geht es richtig los.


Nach Corona-Demo in Berlin: Bonn wirft Nationalspieler Saibou raus - n-tv.de


----------



## Andrej (5. August 2020)

Widermal schlimme Bilder aus Frankreich! Dort wird ein Mann von einer Gruppe von Männer mit Baseballschlägern verprügelt, nachdem er einen von ihnen bat eine Maske auf zu setzen im Waschsalon.
Es wird Zeit, dass die Polizei gegen diese Wixer stärker vorgeht. Wenn jemand bereit ist einen Menschen zu töten wegen einer Aufforderung sich an gesetze zu halten, dann hat er in meinen Augen, die härteste Strafe verdient - Auge um Auge!
Schade, dass es die Todestrafe nicht mehr gibt, diesen Unmenschen würde ich es gönnen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDldzs9XkAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Ich bin gegen die Todesstrafe, aber was nettes wünsche ich denen nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

Warum sind die überhaupt da reingegangen mit Baseballschlägern?
Die wollten doch bestimmt vorher schon Stunk machen.


----------



## seahawk (5. August 2020)

Masken sind wirkungslos - 1.3 Millionen Menschen, die in Berlin demonstrierten können sich nicht irren!!

Oder doch?

UEberraschende Metaanalyse: OP-Masken schuetzen auch Traeger wirksam - n-tv.de


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. August 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Widermal schlimme Bilder aus Frankreich! Dort wird ein Mann von einer Gruppe von Männer mit Baseballschlägern verprügelt, nachdem er einen von ihnen bat eine Maske auf zu setzen im Waschsalon.
> Es wird Zeit, dass die Polizei gegen diese Wixer stärker vorgeht. Wenn jemand bereit ist einen Menschen zu töten wegen einer Aufforderung sich an gesetze zu halten, dann hat er in meinen Augen, die härteste Strafe verdient - Auge um Auge!
> Schade, dass es die Todestrafe nicht mehr gibt, diesen Unmenschen würde ich es gönnen!
> 
> ...



Den Tod würde ich diesen Menschen nicht gönnen aber eine sehr harte Strafe wäre angebracht.


----------



## Johnny05 (5. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Masken sind wirkungslos - 1.3 Millionen Menschen, die in Berlin demonstrierten können sich nicht irren!!
> 
> Oder doch?
> 
> UEberraschende Metaanalyse: OP-Masken schuetzen auch Traeger wirksam - n-tv.de




Ach , Du meinst dieses Sammelbecken der 20000 Vollidioten , die sich letzte Woche in Berlin versammelt und selbstherrlich "das Ende der Pandemie" verkündet haben ?

Darunter zählen für mich Corona - Leugner , Rechtsextreme , Verschwörungstheoretiker , Impfgegner . Das Spektrum dieser Vollpfosten ist mittlerweile ziemlich breit.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## tdi-fan (5. August 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Widermal schlimme Bilder aus Frankreich! Dort wird ein Mann von einer Gruppe von Männer mit Baseballschlägern verprügelt, nachdem er einen von ihnen bat eine Maske auf zu setzen im Waschsalon.
> Es wird Zeit, dass die Polizei gegen diese Wixer stärker vorgeht. Wenn jemand bereit ist einen Menschen zu töten wegen einer Aufforderung sich an gesetze zu halten, dann hat er in meinen Augen, die härteste Strafe verdient - Auge um Auge!
> Schade, dass es die Todestrafe nicht mehr gibt, diesen Unmenschen würde ich es gönnen!
> 
> ...




Also, was ich fast genauso schlimm, wie das verprügeln, finde, dass dem Opfer niemand hilft. Es wird bisschen geguckt, und raus aus dem Geschäft. Das Opfer bleibt liegen. Ist das unsere Gesellschaft von Heute? Einfach asozial.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> UEberraschende Metaanalyse: OP-Masken schuetzen auch Traeger wirksam - n-tv.de


Ist doch logisch, ich weiß nicht warum das nicht von Anfang an so kommuniziert wurde. 

Selbst wenn man sagt Maske=Spuckschutz ist es doch einfach nur logisch, dass es in beide Richtungen funktioniert.

Btw
741 neue
Nicht schön, aber kein Aufwärtstrend.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> 741 neue
> Nicht schön, aber kein Aufwärtstrend.


Klar ist das gegenüber den vergangenen Wochen ein Aufwärtstrend.
Das haben das RKI und auch die Politiker schon festgestellt und kommuniziert.
Zwar kein besonders krasser Anstieg aber es werden wieder mehr Neuinfektionen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Nun ein Trend ist eine Momentaufnahme und der geht momentan halt nicht nach oben.
Eine Trendumkehr wäre es wenn wir in den nächsten Tagen mehr als 1000 pro Tag haben.
Also klar die Grenzen sind jetzt von mir definiert, aber wenn wir zwischen 500 und 1000 bleiben sehe ich zwar Handlungsbedarf aber keine zweite Welle.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ach , Du meinst dieses Sammelbecken der 20000 Vollidioten , die sich letzte Woche in Berlin versammelt und selbstherrlich "das Ende der Pandemie" verkündet haben ?



Also 1,3 Millionen sind es nie gewesen, 20 000 allerdings auch nicht.
Insgesamt dürften es etwa 60 bis 80 000 gewesen sein.
Es geht nicht darum die Pandemie zu leugnen, sondern die Maßnahmen in ihrem Ausmaß in Frage zu stellen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Klar ist das gegenüber den vergangenen Wochen ein Aufwärtstrend.



Nicht wirklich, da man die Testmengen deutlich erhöht hat und somit auch mehr Falsch-Positive dabei hat.
Montag waren es nur 500 Neuinfektionen, Dienstag etwas über 700.

Es muss auch immer Neuinfektionen geben, außer man bedient sich komplett aus Reservoirs, die aktiviert werden, wenn die Menschen in die Kälte gehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2020)

Coronavirus: Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent in Sensitivitaet und Spezifitaet Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent


----------



## Sverre (5. August 2020)

Falschmeldungen ueber Teilnehmerzahl bei Anti-Corona-Protest in Berlin


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2020)

Sverre schrieb:


> Falschmeldungen ueber Teilnehmerzahl bei Anti-Corona-Protest in Berlin


Warum wurden diese Ignoranten nicht eingekesselt, von jedem die Personalien aufgenommen und Bußgeldbescheide über 500,-€ verschickt?

Übrigens ist "Tag der Freiheit" ein ganz übler Propagandafilm von Leni Riefenstahl. Wer sich unter so einem Motto zusammen rottet, gehört sofort vom Verfassungsschutz beleuchtet
Tag der Freiheit: Unsere Wehrmacht - Wikipedia


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent in Sensitivitaet und Spezifitaet Nein, aktuelle PCR-Tests haben keine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent



Wenn man in die Regionen kommt, in denen nur 2 bis 3% der Tests überhaupt positiv sind, hat man einen hohen Anteil von Falsch-Positiven, deshalb wie Spahn so schön sagt, nicht wild umhertesten.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum wurden diese Ignoranten nicht eingekesselt, von jedem die Personalien aufgenommen und Bußgeldbescheide über 500,-€ verschickt?



Wenn es nur 20 000 gewesen sind, werden doch die Abstände eingehalten.
Hat bei den Blacklives Matter Demos ja auch keinen interessiert, wieso nun hier?
Angeblich waren es ja nur 20 000, realistische unpolitische Schätzungen zufolge eher mind 60 000 aber nicht mehr als 100 000.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Übrigens ist "Tag der Freiheit" ein ganz übler Propagandafilm von Leni Riefenstahl.



Bestimmt haben die Nazis auch andere Titel für Filme gewählt, sogar dieselben Worte verwendet, wie wir es auch heute noch tun.
Alleine, der, die, das, war auch im dritten Reich beliebt. Schwacher Kritikpunkt.
Man kann schwer sagen, "Tag die Freiheit", dann wäre ein beliebtes NaziWort ausgetauscht.

Freiheit eventuell auch streichen, dann heißt es "Tag die".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum wurden diese Ignoranten nicht eingekesselt, von jedem die Personalien aufgenommen und Bußgeldbescheide über 500,-€ verschickt?



Hätte der jetzt schon ausgelasteten Polizei noch mehr Arbeit gemacht.
Das ist Berlin, die stören auch gerne die Arbeit der Polizei bei Drogendelikten und anderem Kram wie Kontrollen (Anti-Diskriminierungsgesetz)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2020)

Konsequent und richtig:  Haftstrafen für Ignoranten:
Maskenpflicht in Frankreich: Freiheitsstrafe fuer wiederholtes Nichtbefolgen | Telepolis


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Konsequent und richtig:  Haftstrafen für Ignoranten:
> Maskenpflicht in Frankreich: Freiheitsstrafe fuer wiederholtes Nichtbefolgen | Telepolis



Es wird immer absurder. Mal gespannt wann das noch in den eigenen 4 Wänden angeordnet wird.


----------



## Johnny05 (5. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Also 1,3 Millionen sind es nie gewesen, 20 000 allerdings auch nicht.
> Insgesamt dürften es etwa 60 bis 80 000 gewesen sein.
> Es geht nicht darum die Pandemie zu leugnen, sondern die Maßnahmen in ihrem Ausmaß in Frage zu stellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum die Pandemie zu leugnen, sondern die Maßnahmen in ihrem Ausmaß in Frage zu stellen.



Das Problem ist, dass unter den Leuten eine Menge Leugner waren. Die leugnen so ziemlich alles. was ihnen nicht passt.
Nicht ohne Grund gab es da Plakate mit QAnon, Gates und Co.
Ich selbst habe nicht den Eindruck, dass da Grundrechte eingeschränkt werden, denn immerhin kann man demonstrieren.
Aber wenn man das macht, sollte man sich doch um die Sicherheit kümmern. Also Masken, wo der Abstand nicht gesichert ist. Ist das so schwer?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe nicht den Eindruck, dass da Grundrechte eingeschränkt werden, denn immerhin kann man demonstrieren.



Dann bist du blind auf beiden Augen, denn die Grundrechte wurden und werden eingeschränkt. Sonst wäre ja alles normal, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann bist du blind auf beiden Augen, denn die Grundrechte wurden und werden eingeschränkt. Sonst wäre ja alles normal, ist es aber nicht.



Das einzige, was eingeschränkt wird ist die  freie Wahl der Arbeit.
Das ist aber begründet, daher ist das legitim. 
Das Problem ist eher, dass der Staat den Leuten, deren Arbeit er einschränkt, nicht ausreichend hilft. Das müsste man ändern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das einzige, was eingeschränkt wird ist die  freie Wahl der Arbeit.
> Das ist aber begründet, daher ist das legitim.
> Das Problem ist eher, dass der Staat den Leuten, deren Arbeit er einschränkt, nicht ausreichend hilft. Das müsste man ändern.



Also ist deine Aussage, dass nichts eingeschränkt wird, falsch.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Also ist deine Aussage, dass nichts eingeschränkt wird, falsch.



Nö, du kannst doch arbeiten. Nur musst du das eben den Regeln angepasst machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, du kannst doch arbeiten. Nur musst du das eben den Regeln angepasst machen.


Und damit ist es eingeschränkt.

Bestimmte Bereiche durften gar nicht öffnen.
Ergo auch massiv eingeschränkt.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2020)

Mein Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Wird von Corona verharmloser und leugner  +  lari faris bedroht.

So was geht endloslang und kan sich biegen wie es ihm passt. Also wenn du darauf reitest muss du Wie das oben  beachten.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und damit ist es eingeschränkt.
> 
> Bestimmte Bereiche durften gar nicht öffnen.
> Ergo auch massiv eingeschränkt.



Nö, wie gesagt, du kannst arbeiten, wenn du willst.
Schau dir Melbourne an. Da gibt es jetzt Ausgangssperren. Das ist eine ganz andere Nummer als bei uns.
Der Staat ist verpflichtet seine Bürger zu schützen. Das macht er. Dabei wird es immer Einschränkungen geben. So musst du dich im Auto anschnallen. Machst du das nicht, zahlst du eine Strafe.
Und die Versammlungsfreiheit und das Recht auf Demonstration ist ein sehr hohes Gut in einer Demokratie. Pausenlos prüfen Gerichte, ob sich der Staat da zuviel herausnimmt.
Und Gerichte haben da auch schon geurteil.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, wie gesagt, du kannst arbeiten, wenn du willst.
> Schau dir Melbourne an. Da gibt es jetzt Ausgangssperren. Das ist eine ganz andere Nummer als bei uns.
> Der Staat ist verpflichtet seine Bürger zu schützen. Das macht er. Dabei wird es immer Einschränkungen geben. So musst du dich im Auto anschnallen. Machst du das nicht, zahlst du eine Strafe.
> Und die Versammlungsfreiheit und das Recht auf Demonstration ist ein sehr hohes Gut in einer Demokratie. Pausenlos prüfen Gerichte, ob sich der Staat da zuviel herausnimmt.
> Und Gerichte haben da auch schon geurteil.




Zwischen 20 Uhr 5 Uhr darf da keiner raus , außer man arbeitet in der Pflege usw.

Weißt net ob es für Melbourne auch war

Edit

Ach doch 

Ausgangssperre in Melbourne wegen Corona | Aktuell Welt | DW | 02.08.2020


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Zwischen 20 Uhr 6 Uhr darf da keiner raus , außer man arbeitet in der Pflege usw.
> 
> Weißt net ob es für Melbourne auch war



In Melbourne wurde der Katastrophenschutz ausgerufen.
Dazu wurde die Armee hinzugerufen. Wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält, kann mit 5000 Dollar bestraft werden.


----------



## Whispercat (5. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, da man die Testmengen deutlich erhöht hat und somit auch mehr Falsch-Positive dabei hat.
> Montag waren es nur 500 Neuinfektionen, Dienstag etwas über 700.
> 
> Es muss auch immer Neuinfektionen geben.



Ich weiss halt auch nicht welchen Grad von Realitätsverweigerung man  an den Tag legen muss damit einem nicht auffällt das mehr Tests  offensichtlicherweise auch immer mehr Infizierte bedeuten. Wenn man  sucht findet man auch. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hat bei den Blacklives Matter Demos ja auch keinen interessiert, wieso nun hier?



Erstens  das, und zweitens über die 2000 Antifa Deppen in Neuköln redet auch  niemand. Womit wir wieder beim Punkt wären das Corona offensichtlich  immer nur dann ein apokalyptisches Todesvirus ist wenn man auf der  "falschen" Seite steht. Oder man ein Heuchler ist. Oder Saskia Esken  heisst : 
https://twitter.com/JU_MucNord/status/1289577778140999680




Johnny05 schrieb:


> Dann waren es eben 60 - 80000 Vollidioten , macht in der Zahl keinen  Unterschied für mich . Ausserdem haben diese Ignoraten nicht die  Massnahmen in Frage gestellt , sondern es wurde auch harte Fakten  geleugnet.



Und das willst du woher wissen ? Weil Dunya  Hayalai vom ZDF es schreibt die ja überhaupt nicht dafür bekannt ist reisserisch  zu sein ? Ich an deiner Stelle würde es mal mit : 
Kommentar zur Grossdemo : 
    Hoert zu, statt zu verbieten!  versuchen. Offensichtlich gibt es heutzutage tatsächlich noch  Journalisten die in der Lage sind einen neutralen Artikel zu schreiben.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2020)

Also wer den Unterschied zwischen vorbeugenden Maßnahmen zum Schutz der schwachen der Gesellschaft und ungerechtfertigten Einschränkungen der Menschenrechte nicht versteht, der hat ganz andere Probleme als nur ein Verständnisproblem... 
Respekt vor eurer Geduld, aber warum geht ihr überhaupt auf solche Subjekte ein?


----------



## Johnny05 (5. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich weiss halt auch nicht welchen Grad von Realitätsverweigerung man  an den Tag legen muss damit einem nicht auffällt das mehr Tests  offensichtlicherweise auch immer mehr Infizierte bedeuten. Wenn man  sucht findet man auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nun mal meine freie Meinung und die wechsel Ich nicht wie grade derWind weht . Dunya Hayali ist mir persönlich egal und nur weil es Dir nicht passt , werde ich bestimmt nicht still sein. Komm damit klar.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Melbourne wurde der Katastrophenschutz ausgerufen.
> Dazu wurde die Armee hinzugerufen. Wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält, kann mit 5000 Dollar bestraft werden.



Ich würde eher gemeinnützige arbeit  schicken   gibt es sowas dort? 

Aber auch blöd, solche Leute würde ich keinen Pflegeheim Bewohner die Betreuung/Unterhaltung wie einige user hier anvertrauen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Konsequent und richtig:  Haftstrafen für Ignoranten:
> Maskenpflicht in Frankreich: Freiheitsstrafe fuer wiederholtes Nichtbefolgen | Telepolis



Im Freien eine Maske zu tragen, ist ungefähr so wie dauerhaft ein Kondom am Johannes zu tragen, weil könnte ja sein...
Wenn Abstände nicht eingehalten werden können, ergibt es auch outdoor Sinn, vorher aber nicht.
Sich dagegen zu wehren, finde ich super, denn irgendwo müssen Maßnahmen auch gerechtfertigt sein.


----------



## Whispercat (5. August 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal meine freie Meinung und die  wechsel Ich nicht wie grade derWind weht . Dunya Hayali ist mir  persönlich egal und nur weil es Dir nicht passt , werde ich bestimmt  nicht still sein. Komm damit klar.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich bin die letzte die hier jemandem den Mund verbietet aber wenn  man zwischen 20-200k Leuten ( je nachdem welchen Bildern/Quellen man  glauben mag ) schon unterstellt sie wären "Leugner" sollte man  vielleicht Beweise an den Tag legen oder man macht sich lächerlich.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2020)

Kommt halt immer drauf an wie fundiert die Meinung ist. Dafür müsste man aber mal als erstes sich selbst hinterfragen.
Quellenangaben sind im allgemeinen aber immer ungemein hilfreich, ganz egal wie unfundiert.

edit: Ich denke, ihm ist die "Realitätsverweigerung" sauer aufgestiegen. War auch ein bisschen offensiv, wenn man die Schreiberin noch nicht kennt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich weiss halt auch nicht welchen Grad von Realitätsverweigerung man  an den Tag legen muss damit einem nicht auffällt das mehr Tests  offensichtlicherweise auch immer mehr Infizierte bedeuten. Wenn man  sucht findet man auch.



Na, natürlich kann auch die Testmenge steigen und die Zahl der Infizierten sinken.
Wichtig ist, dass sich nur Menschen mit Symptomen testen lassen, alles andere hat ja keinerlei Sinn.
Kann auch sein, dass die Spezifität mittlerweile bei 99,5% steht, Tests werden ja besser. Das hätte aber zur Folge, dass einer von 200 immer noch Falsch Positiv ist.

In Relation zur Testmenge sind die Zahlen jedenfalls kaum bis gar nicht gestiegen, von einer zweiten Welle ist bisher nichts in Sicht.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Erstens  das, und zweitens über die 2000 Antifa Deppen in Neuköln redet auch  niemand. Womit wir wieder beim Punkt wären das Corona offensichtlich  immer nur dann ein apokalyptisches Todesvirus ist wenn man auf der  "falschen" Seite steht. Oder man ein Heuchler ist. Oder Saskia Esken  heisst :



Vergiss mal nicht die Risikogruppen, die müssen schon geschützt werden, auch bei Grippe.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Und das willst du woher wissen ? Weil Dunya  Hayalai vom ZDF es schreibt die ja überhaupt nicht dafür bekannt ist reisserisch  zu sein ? Ich an deiner Stelle würde es mal mit :



Nur ein kleiner Teil der Demonstranten kann Gruppierungen zugeordnet werden, die man so nicht sehen möchte.
Ein paar Fahnen waren dabei, die natürlich von der Presse eingefangen wurden, aber grundsätzlich ist die Demo gut gemischt gewesen. Geht es gegen die etablierte Meinungsdiktatur gibt es immer antidemokratische Gruppen, die sich darin tummeln.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich weiss halt auch nicht welchen Grad von Realitätsverweigerung man an den Tag legen muss damit einem nicht auffällt das mehr Tests offensichtlicherweise auch immer mehr Infizierte bedeuten. Wenn man sucht findet man auch.



Deshalb muss man immer die Übersterblichkeit als Gradmesser heranziehen, wie gefährlich ein Virus ist, inkl. der Dunkelziffer an Toten, die beispielsweise durch Herzinfarkt verstorben sind, welcher aber Corona zuzurechnen wäre.
Im April waren das 8% Übersterblichkeit, momentan haben wir eine leichte Untersterblichkeit.


----------



## tdi-fan (5. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich bin die letzte die hier jemandem den Mund verbietet aber wenn  man zwischen 20-200k Leuten ( je nachdem welchen Bildern/Quellen man  glauben mag ) schon unterstellt sie wären "Leugner" sollte man  vielleicht Beweise an den Tag legen oder man macht sich lächerlich.



Die Problematik ist die, dass das Virus _immer noch neu_ ist. Die Forschung läuft- Und aus diesem Grund geht die Sicherheit aller absolut vor, das heißt auch, dass hier der Schutz durch Masken gerechtfertigt ist. Man möchte eben nichts riskieren.

Wenn die Forschung soweit ist, werden die Maßnahmen eben erweitert, verschärft oder reduziert, je nach Kenntnisstand. Die erste Quelle ist hier sowieso die Bundesregierung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wenn die Forschung soweit ist, werden die Maßnahmen eben erweitert, verschärft oder reduziert, je nach Kenntnisstand. Die erste Quelle ist hier sowieso die Bundesregierung.



Für die Gesetze ja, für den Rest wie Forschung definitiv nein, siehe Jens Spahn.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Konsequent und richtig:  Haftstrafen für Ignoranten:
> Maskenpflicht in Frankreich: Freiheitsstrafe fuer wiederholtes Nichtbefolgen | Telepolis



In NRW sollen jetzt 150€ Bußgeld bei fehlender Maske kommen. OEffentlicher Nahverkehr: Hoehere Strafen fuer Maskenverweigerer | tagesschau.de
Hätte man schon direkt 2 Wochen nach Einführung der Maskenpflicht machen sollen, wo es schon für alle Leute Masken gab und alle damit ausgestattet waren.

Nachtrag: Auch andere Bundeländer ziehen nach:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-mittwoch-129.html#Hoehere-Strafen-fuer-Maskenverweigerer-in-mehreren-Bundeslaendern schrieb:
			
		

> *Höhere Strafen für Maskenverweigerer in mehreren Bundesländern*
> 
> _14:32 Uhr_
> Nachdem Nordrhein-Westfalen angekündigt hatte, seine bestehende Bußgeldregelung zu verschärfen, zogen Niedersachsen und Schleswig-Holstein nach. Wer sich weigert, in Bus und Bahn einen Mund-Nase-Schutz zu tragen, wird künftig in Niedersachsen mit einem höheren Bußgeld von 150 Euro zu rechnen haben. Schleswig-Holstein plant die Einführung von Bußgeldern, die Landesregierung muss sich aber noch über deren Höhe verständigen. Aus Bremen heißt es indes, dass die Diskussionen über ein Bußgeld bei Missachtung der Maskenpflicht im ÖPNV noch nicht abgeschlossen seien.





> *Spahn verteidigt Maskenpflicht*
> 
> _08:57 Uhr_
> Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn hat die Pflicht zum Tragen eines Mund-Nasen-Schutzes in bestimmten Bereichen in der Öffentlichkeit verteidigt. "Mich nervt das Maske-Tragen auch manchmal, aber es ist doch im Vergleich zu allen anderen Dingen, die wir erlebt haben im März, April ein echt milderes Mittel", sagte der CDU-Politiker in einem Podcast des Journalisten Gabor Steingart. Es sei besser, mit Maske in bestimmten Situationen Dinge möglich zu machen, als sie irgendwann gar nicht mehr möglich machen zu können, sagte er mit Blick auf Restaurantbesuche oder Einkäufe.







Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wenn Abstände nicht eingehalten werden können, ergibt es auch outdoor Sinn, vorher aber nicht.



Und auf den Corona-Demos werden die Abstände auch im Freien nicht eingehalten. Also hat dort jeder eine Maske zu tragen. 

Man sollte die Corona-Demos vielleicht einfach zu temporären Risikogebieten erklären womit hinterher 2 Wochen Quarantäne bzw. Corona-Test Pflicht wären.

Vor allem, sind die Demos komplett sinnlos, da es derzeit fast keine Einschränkungen mehr gibt. Die Vollidioten erreichen eher das Gegenteil, wenn es wieder viele Infektionen gibt und dann neue Einschränkungen nötig sind. Die Händler / Gaststätten, die davon betroffen sind und schließen müssen, werden sich da sicher für bedanken. 
Insbesondere wo es jetzt schon Probleme mit den Versicherungen gibt, die einfach nicht zahlen wollen. 
LG München I verhandelt Corona-Klagen gegen Versicherungen mit ungewissen Erfolgsaussichten | LTO.de

Zumal der Einzelhandel sich gerade wieder erholt hat:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-mittwoch-129.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Einzelhandel im Euro-Raum wieder auf Vorkrisenniveau*
> 
> _12:25 Uhr_
> Der Einzelhandel im Euroraum hat sich nach Umsatzeinbrüchen durch die Corona-Krise wieder erholt. Wie die Statistikbehörde Eurostat mitteilte, kletterte der Umsatz in der Euro-Zone von Mai bis Juni um 5,7 Prozent - in der gesamten EU ging es um 5,2 Prozent nach oben. Das Einzelhandelsvolumen sei wieder auf das Niveau vor Beginn der Pandemie zurückgekehrt. Starke Einbrüche hatte der Einzelhandel im März und April verzeichnet.
> In Deutschland gab es im Juni ein Minus von 1,6 Prozent, im gesamten ersten Halbjahr 2020 konnten die Einzelhändler aber im Vergleich zum Vorjahreszeitraum ein Umsatzplus von 3,2 Prozent verbuchen.







Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich bin die letzte die hier jemandem den Mund verbietet aber wenn man zwischen 20-200k Leuten ( je nachdem welchen Bildern/Quellen man glauben mag ) schon unterstellt sie wären "Leugner" sollte man vielleicht Beweise an den Tag legen oder man macht sich lächerlich.



Da muss man einfach mal die Videos anschauen, was für einen Müll diese Typen auf den Demos erzählen oder auf ihre Schilder/Plakate schreiben. Z.B. über angebliche Zwangsimpfungen, Gates etc.
Zehntausende protestieren in Berlin gegen die Corona-Beschraenkungen - YouTube
Dort werden auch nochmal die Verstöße aufgezählt und entsprechende Strafverfahren gegen Veranstalter und Teilnehmer erwähnt.



Sverre schrieb:


> Falschmeldungen ueber Teilnehmerzahl bei Anti-Corona-Protest in Berlin



Wobei das nicht die einzigen FakeNews / Verschwörungstheorien derzeit sind. 
Analyse: Wie sich Verschwörungsmythen auf Telegram verbreiten => "Noch nicht gesehene Radikalisierung" | tagesschau.de
Angeblich geplanter Lockdown: Wie gezielt Gerüchte gestreut werden | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/geruechte-lockdown-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Autoritäres Verständnis von Politik*
> 
> Die Vorstellung, es gebe einen Brief von "ganz oben" mit einer Anordnung, zeugt zudem von einer autoritären sowie unrealistischen Vorstellung von politischen Entscheidungsprozessen. Die Einigung zwischen Bund und Ländern auf "Leitlinien" im März ist das beste Beispiel: Es wurden täglich neue Ideen diskutiert, die Entscheidung wurde schließlich nach langen Verhandlungen gemeinsam getroffen. Der Gedanke, die Kanzlerin könne einfach Grundrechte weitgehend einschränken und den Bundesländern Maßnahmen diktieren, hat mit der politischen und verfassungsrechtlichen Realität nichts zu tun.




Mit Urlaub wird es auch so schnell nichts:



> *Weiteres Kreuzfahrtschiff in Norwegen gestoppt*
> 
> _12:48 Uhr_
> In Norwegen ist ein weiteres Kreuzfahrtschiff wegen eines Corona-Falls gestoppt worden. Die "Seadream 1" mit 123 Passagieren und 85 Bessatzungsmitgliedern an Bord habe in Bodø festgemacht, aber niemand dürfe das Schiff verlassen, sagte Bürgermeisterin Ida Pinnerød dem Nachrichtensender NRK. Nach Angaben des Eigentümers SeaDream Yacht Club ist eine am Wochenende von Bord gegangene Person mittlerweile in Dänemark positiv auf das Coronavirus getestet worden. An Bord habe sie keine Symptome gehabt. Das gelte auch für die übrigen Menschen auf dem Schiff. Nach einem Corona-Ausbruch auf einem Kreuzfahrer der Hurtigruten hat Norwegen für zwei Wochen das Einlaufen von Kreuzfahrtschiffen in seine Häfen verboten.




Nach den Party-Exzessen in Bulgarien (siehe Bericht&Video hier) werden nun auch immer mehr Rückkehrer von dort positiv auf Corona getestet.
https://www.welt.de/regionales/thue...na-Faelle-Reiserueckkehrer-aus-Bulgarien.html
https://www.freiepresse.de/mittelsa...orona-faelle-in-mittelsachsen-artikel10988690


----------



## Sverre (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das nicht die einzigen FakeNews / Verschwörungstheorien derzeit sind.
> Analyse: Wie sich Verschwörungsmythen auf Telegram verbreiten => "Noch nicht gesehene Radikalisierung" | tagesschau.de
> Angeblich geplanter Lockdown: Wie gezielt Gerüchte gestreut werden | tagesschau.de



oha... wobei, eine Meinungsdiktaturindustrie muss seine Kundschaft ja befeuern, damit die Merchandisingartikel/ Kaffeefahrten gekauft werden.

Da bin ich nur froh, das ich im offenen demokratischen Deutschland lebe.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Und das Virus ist immer noch da:*

Ärztepräsident spricht von "Dauer-Welle" statt zweiter Welle*

_08:01 Uhr_
Nach Einschätzung des Weltärztebundes erlebt Deutschland derzeit keine zweite Corona-Welle, sonden vielmehr eine dauerhafte Infektionswelle. Er möge den Begriff der zweiten Welle nicht, weil diese sehr schnell wieder abebben könne, sagte Verbandschef Frank Ulrich Montgomery im Deutschlandfunk. "Wir sind in einer Dauer-Welle. Wir werden uns darauf einrichten müssen, dass wir auf lange Zeit mit diesem Virus leben müssen." Jeder auch nur geringe Anstieg der Infektionszahlen solle als Alarmsignal genutzt werden, um gegen die Verbreitung des Virus vorzugehen, so Montgomery. Denn das Problem des Coronavirus sei die lange Inkubationszeit.

*Verband sieht Kliniken auf zweite Welle vorbereitet*

_07:49 Uhr_
Die Deutsche Krankenhausgesellschaft sieht die Kliniken in Deutschland auf eine mögliche zweite Welle von Covid-19-Patienten gut vorbereitet. Intensivbetten und Isolierzimmer würden frei gehalten, auch der Vorrat an Schutzausrüstung sei heute höher als zu Beginn des Jahres, sagte Hauptgeschäftsführer Georg Baum der Düsseldorfer "Rheinischen Post". Hinzukomme, dass die Krankenhäuser in den vergangenen Monaten viele Erfahrungen mit der Corona-Pandemie gesammelt hätten, die ihnen für eine mögliche zweite Welle zugutekämen.

*Bislang höchste Zahl täglicher Corona-Toter in Australien*

_07:39 Uhr_
In Australien sind an einem Tag so viele Menschen an oder mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus gestorben wie noch nie seit Beginn der Pandemie. Wie die Behörden im Bundesstaat Victoria mitteilten, wurden dort binnen 24 Stunden weitere 15 Corona-Tote gezählt. Bislang war in ganz Australien an keinem Tag eine solch hohe Zahl neuer Todesopfer registriert worden. Melbourne, die Hauptstadt von Victoria und zweitgrößte Stadt des Landes, hatte sich in den vergangenen Wochen zu einem Brennpunkt der Pandemie entwickelt. In ganz Australien wurden bislang mehr als 19.000 Coronavirus-Infektionen und 247 Todesfälle verzeichnet.

*Mehr als 700.000 Corona-Tote weltweit*

_07:19 Uhr_
Weltweit sind inzwischen mehr als 700.000 Menschen nachweislich an oder mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus gestorben. Das ergibt eine Erhebung der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters auf Basis offizieller Daten. Jeden Tag kommt es zu fast 5900 Corona-Toten weltweit, im Schnitt stirbt alle 15 Sekunden ein Mensch. Die meisten Todesfälle verzeichnen die USA, Brasilien, Indien und Mexiko.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Ein Drittel der Afghanen infiziert ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Johnny05 (5. August 2020)

Sverre schrieb:


> oha... wobei, eine Meinungsdiktaturindustrie muss seine Kundschaft ja befeuern, damit die Merchandisingartikel/ Kaffeefahrten gekauft werden.
> 
> Da bin ich nur froh, das ich im offenen demokratischen Deutschland lebe.



Erzähl das mal den Corona - Verharmlosern und Realitätsverweigeren hier im Forum ... Namen muss man da wohl nicht nennen .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Adi1 (5. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen die Todesstrafe, aber was nettes wünsche ich denen nun wirklich nicht...



Jein,
für einige Verbrechen würde ich schon die Todesstrafe wieder einführen,
auch wenn das unsere humane Einstellung verbietet.

Mord oder schwerster Kindesmissbrauch,
 kann man nur mit einer Guillotine richtig therapieren.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2020)

Was hat das mit human zu tun, der Tod wäre für solche *hier nach belieben ein starkes Hasswort einfügen* viel zu einfach. Gefängnis ist aber ebenso lächerlich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5l56nvDQ5Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Selbst aus der FDP kommt Kritik an den Corona-Demos:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-mittwoch-129.html#FDP-Chef-kritisiert-Demonstrationen-gegen-Corona-Auflagen schrieb:
			
		

> *FDP-Chef kritisiert Demonstrationen gegen Corona-Auflagen*
> 
> _14:49 Uhr_
> FDP-Chef Christian Lindner hat die Demonstrationen gegen Corona-Auflagen am Wochenende in Berlin kritisiert. "Freiheit entbindet nicht von Verantwortung", sagte Lindner der "Saarbrücker Zeitung". Wer fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich Hygiene- und Abstandsregeln verletze, setze sich und andere großen Gefahren aus.



In Brandenburg gilt die Maskenpflicht nun auch für Schulen:


> Maskenpflicht auch an Schulen in Brandenburg_14:56 Uhr_
> Auch an Brandenburgs Schulen gilt künftig eine Maskenpflicht. Die Pflicht zum Mund-Nasen-Schutz gelte für Flure, Gänge, Treppenhäuser und Aulen sowie beim Anstehen in der Mensa, teilte Landesbildungsministerin Britta Ernst (SPD) in Potsdam mit. Im Unterricht und auf dem Schulhof sollen keine Masken notwendig sein. Darauf habe sie sich mit Gesundheitsministerin Ursula Nonnemacher (Grüne) verständigt. Das Kabinett werde die Regelung, die Teil der neuen Corona-Verordnung sei, am kommenden Dienstag beschließen. Zuvor hatten auch andere Bundesländer eine Maskenpflicht an Schulen im kommenden Schuljahr beschlossen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mord oder schwerster Kindesmissbrauch,
> kann man nur mit einer Guillotine richtig therapieren.


Man hat halt manchmal den Wunsch, dass solchen Menschen schreckliches passiert.
Klar können wir sie töten, das wäre eventuell billiger, aber was bringt es uns denn sonst.

Es gibt vielleicht Menschen die es verdient haben, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen die Todesstrafe wieder einzuführen,
abgesehen von EU Verträgen, wüsste ich nicht wie man das sauber regeln sollte.


Aber vielleicht kann man darüber nachdenken die Unterkunftssituation für diese Täter nachhaltig zu verschlechtern, es also so schlecht zu machen, dass Art 1 GG grade noch geschützt wird.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist die, dass das Virus _immer noch neu_ ist.



So neu kann es nicht sein, wenn es schon im Dezember und November  mehrfach in europäischen Gewässern gefunden wurde, sogar auch im April 2019.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wenn die Forschung soweit ist, werden die Maßnahmen eben erweitert, verschärft oder reduziert, je nach Kenntnisstand. Die erste Quelle ist hier sowieso die Bundesregierung.



Bei Coronaviren, Grippeviren, wird die Forschung nie soweit sein und dann muss erst einmal geschaut werden, ob eine Impfung nicht Platz für andere Viren schafft und insgesamt mehr schadet als nutzt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und auf den Corona-Demos werden die Abstände auch im Freien nicht eingehalten. Also hat dort jeder eine Maske zu tragen.



Auch auf den Black Lives Matters Demos haben vielleicht 1/3 der Menschen Maske getragen, leztendlich hat sich daraus aber keine signifikante Veränderung des Infektionsklimas ergeben, auch der 1.08 in Berlin wird vermutlich nichts verändern, Ergebnisse würde man in einer Woche sehen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Man sollte die Corona-Demos vielleicht einfach zu temporären Risikogebieten erklären womit hinterher 2 Wochen Quarantäne bzw. Corona-Test Pflicht wären.



Völlig übertrieben, ansgesichts der momentanen Infektionslage.
Bei der Demo waren auch viele ältere Menschen dabei, die eigenverantwortlich handeln wollen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Vollidioten erreichen eher das Gegenteil, wenn es wieder viele Infektionen gibt und dann neue Einschränkungen nötig sind.



Selbst wenn das so sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, muss das Demonstrationsrecht gewahrt bleiben, egal ob es irgendwelche Verstöße gibt oder nicht. Als Risikopatient muss ich schließlich nicht zu einer solchen Demonstration gehen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und das Virus ist immer noch da:*
> 
> Ärztepräsident spricht von "Dauer-Welle" statt zweiter Welle*
> 
> ...



Wer hätte es gedacht, dass immer ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung Viren in sich tragen, die je nach Zustand des Immunsystems mal wieder die Replikation der Virus Nukleinsäure nach vorne getrieben wird, hier von einer "Dauer-Welle" zu sprechen, grenzt schon an konzentrierte Falschinformationen verbreiten. Wenn es danach ginge, haben wir bei Influenzaviren auch eine "Dauerwelle", aber es gibt Menschen, die immer in Erregung bleiben wollen und das brauchen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt vielleicht Menschen die es verdient haben, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen die Todesstrafe wieder einzuführen,
> abgesehen von EU Verträgen, wüsste ich nicht wie man das sauber regeln sollte.



Die EMRK verbietet es erst recht.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> So neu kann es nicht sein, wenn es schon im Dezember und November mehrfach in europäischen Gewässern gefunden wurde, sogar auch im April 2019.



Die angeblichen Proben aus dem April 2019 waren aber möglicherweise einfach verunreinigt. Dazu wurde das Virus aus den Proben im November/Dezember 2019 erst im Nachhinein nachgewiesen. Bekannt ist es erst seit Ende 2019 / Anfang 2020. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Völlig übertrieben, ansgesichts der momentanen Infektionslage.
> Bei der Demo waren auch viele ältere Menschen dabei, die eigenverantwortlich handeln wollen.



Es ist trotzdem kein Problem die Corona-Demos zu Risikogebieten zu erklären. Es liegt bekanntlich in der Verantwortung des einzelnen, ob er in Risikogebiete geht. Dann muss er aber auch die Verantwortung für die Folgen tragen, was unmittelbar halt Quarantäne bzw. Test heißt, womöglich aber auch eine echte Infektion. 


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Auch auf den Black Lives Matters Demos haben vielleicht 1/3 der Menschen Maske getragen, leztendlich hat sich daraus aber keine signifikante Veränderung des Infektionsklimas ergeben, auch der 1.08 in Berlin wird vermutlich nichts verändern, Ergebnisse würde man in einer Woche sehen.


Ob da viele Infizierte auf der Demo dabei sind, würde man mit Tests auch überprüfen können.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das so sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, muss das Demonstrationsrecht gewahrt bleiben, egal ob es irgendwelche Verstöße gibt oder nicht.



Nein muss es nicht. Wenn eine Versammlung eine Gefahr darstellt, kann  diese untersagt werden. 

Zumal es kein Problem wäre die Demos mit reduzierter Teilnehmerzahl und damit auch den Mindestabständen durchzuführen. Dann würde es so eine Gefahrenquelle gar  nicht geben.

Dazu sind alleine die ganzen rechtsextremistischen Gefährder auf der Demo ein Grund das zu verbieten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

"Superspreader-Events" - Massenveranstaltungen haben Corona-Infektionen offenbar kaum beeinflusst

Mal schauen was die Corona Demo in Berlin für Zahlen bringt.

Noch was nettes gefunden:

Aktuelle Untersuchung am Universitaetsklinikum Leipzig zeigt: Das Tragen eines Mund-Nasen-Schutzes vermindert die koerperliche Belastbarkeit von Gesunden



> Die Daten zeigen, dass die so genannte kardiopulmonale Leistungsfähigkeit durch beide Masken-Typen signifikant reduziert wird. Die Masken beeinträchtigen die Atmung, vor allem das Volumen und die höchstmögliche Geschwindigkeit der Luft beim Ausatmen. Die maximal mögliche Kraft auf dem Fahrrad-Ergometer war deutlich reduziert. Im Stoffwechsel wurde eine schnellere Ansäuerung des Blutes bei Anstrengung registriert (Laktat).



Noch was lustiges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es danach ginge, haben wir bei Influenzaviren auch eine "Dauerwelle", aber es gibt Menschen, die immer in Erregung bleiben wollen und das brauchen.



Wenn es dich stört, geht doch einfach.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> > Die Daten zeigen, dass die so genannte kardiopulmonale Leistungsfähigkeit durch beide Masken-Typen signifikant reduziert wird. Die Masken beeinträchtigen die Atmung, vor allem das Volumen und die höchstmögliche Geschwindigkeit der Luft beim Ausatmen. Die maximal mögliche Kraft auf dem Fahrrad-Ergometer war deutlich reduziert. Im Stoffwechsel wurde eine schnellere Ansäuerung des Blutes bei Anstrengung registriert (Laktat).



Wenn du natürlich so blöd bist und damit einen Marathon läufst oder ein Radrennen fährst, ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen. 
Für die normalen Tätigkeiten hat das keinen Einfluss.



			
				https://www.uniklinikum-leipzig.de/presse/Seiten/Pressemitteilung_7089.aspx schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Ergebnisse stellten jedoch keinesfalls eine Kritik an der Maske als Corona-Schutzmaßnahme dar, betonen die Autoren.*


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es dich stört, geht doch einfach.



Es gibt immer ein infektiöses Grundrauschen Viren aller Art, hier von Dauerwelle zu sprechen ist die Ermächtigung dafür dauerhaft Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen, zudem fachlich völliger Unfug.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die angeblichen Proben aus dem April 2019 waren aber möglicherweise einfach verunreinigt.



Also stellst du den Test in Frage? Okay, dann liegt die Chance etwa bei 1:99 dass du recht hast.
Sieht schlecht für dich aus, denn solche Tests sind relativ genau, eben relativ.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu wurde das Virus aus den Proben im November/Dezember 2019 erst im Nachhinein nachgewiesen.


Sag bloß, vorher hatte man ja auch den Test nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bekannt ist es erst seit Ende 2019 / Anfang 2020.



Und die Proben sind eben schon älter.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es liegt bekanntlich in der Verantwortung des einzelnen, ob er in Risikogebiete geht.



An der frischen Luft ist das Risiko gering, sich anzustecken, da muss man schon direkt angehustet werden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ob da viele Infizierte auf der Demo dabei sind, würde man mit Tests auch überprüfen können.



Im Moment kannst du gar nichts überprüfen da nur 0,5 bis 1% der Testergebnisse positiv sind.
Wenn dann musst du jene testen, die Symptome haben und direkt Kontakt zu einem Infizierten.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein muss es nicht. Wenn eine Versammlung eine Gefahr darstellt, kann diese untersagt werden.



Im Freien ist das reine Spekulation, dass davon eine Gefahr ausgeht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal es kein Problem wäre die Demos mit reduzierter Teilnehmerzahl und damit auch den Mindestabständen durchzuführen. Dann würde es so eine Gefahrenquelle gar nicht geben.



Was bringt eine Demo mit reduzierter Teilnehmerzahl? Das hat doch gar keinen Effekt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu sind alleine die ganzen rechtsextremistischen Gefährder auf der Demo ein Grund das zu verbieten.



Extremistische Gefährder sind auf jeder Demo, ob sie da nun mitziehen, oder am Seitenrand stehen und dagegen demonstrieren, ist völlig wurst.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du natürlich so blöd bist und damit einen Marathon läufst oder ein Radrennen fährst, ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen.



Es geht nicht darum einen Marathon zu laufen oder ein Radrennen zu fahren, sondern damit zu arbeiten.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Für die normalen Tätigkeiten hat das keinen Einfluss.



Was sind denn für dich normale Tätigkeiten? Vor dem Computer sitzen?


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Akuell ist Ebbe und keine Welle.


Das ist absoluter Quatsch. Die weltweiten Neuinfektionen steigen immer weiter und auch in Deutschland gibt es aktuell einen Anstieg. 

Bin schon auf das nächste Semester gespannt, wo angeblich wieder richtige Vorlesungen kommen sollen. Dabei ging das selbst im Juni nicht, wo wir fast keine Infektionen hatten und im Bundesland unter 50 / 100.000 aktuellen Infektionen lagen. Aktuell sind wir wieder bei um die 70.


----------



## tdi-fan (5. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> So neu kann es nicht sein, wenn es schon im Dezember und November  mehrfach in europäischen Gewässern gefunden wurde, sogar auch im April 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Coronaviren, Grippeviren, wird die Forschung nie soweit sein und dann muss erst einmal geschaut werden, ob eine Impfung nicht Platz für andere Viren schafft und insgesamt mehr schadet als nutzt.



Die Sache mit der Forschung und Wissenschaft ist ja die, ich glaube Lesch hatte das mal gesagt (bin mir aber nicht sicher), dass diese nicht endet. Es ist ein anhaltender Prozess der Erkenntnisgewinnung.

Das Virus ist aber in der Tat noch sehr neu, nicht mal ein Jahr ist seit der Bekanntgabe vergangen. Auch 2020 braucht es Zeit um verlässliche Lösungen zu finden.

Komm doch bitte in die Realität zurück, und lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen populistischen YT-Videos und Blogs besuseln. Du wirst doch zugeben müssen, dass es immer noch sinnvoller ist, eine Maske zu tragen, als gar nichts zu tun. Und musst auch zugeben, dass eine Maske nicht wirklich eine Einschränkung im Alltag bedeutet. Sicherheit kommt vor Komfort.


----------



## Sverre (5. August 2020)

Naja,
 wenn man einen MNS unter einer Spiroergometriemaske einklemmt, so das sie sich nicht entfalten kann und Nebenluft soweit reduziert wird, ist diese Untersuchung nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
Da kann man auch gleich eine Packung Taschentücher in den Hals stopfen.

Effects of surgical and FFP2/N95 face masks on cardiopulmonary exercise capacity | SpringerLink


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die EMRK verbietet es erst recht.


Ah der Informatiker erzeugt mal wieder Redundanz, ich sprach ja explizit von EU Verträgen.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Quatsch. Die weltweiten Neuinfektionen steigen immer weiter und auch in Deutschland gibt es aktuell einen Anstieg.


Wer das nicht sieht. Ich frage mich was man davon hat alles abzustreiten und leugnen?

Vielleicht ist es das Bedürfnis von VT´lern etwas besonderes zu sein.  Sie sind die Auserwählten die den Durchblick haben und alle anderen sind doof.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ah der Informatiker erzeugt mal wieder Redundanz, ich sprach ja explizit von EU Verträgen.



Ach es klang für mich so, als meinst du irgendwas über "EU-Verträge" am GG vorbei einzuschleusen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wer das nicht sieht. Ich frage mich was man davon hat alles abzustreiten und leugnen?



Vor allem ist das absurde, wenn sie sich dann darüber aufregen, als Corona-Leugner bezeichnet zu werden. 
So wie mit den Nazis, die sich aufregen als Nazis bezeichnet zu werden. 
Wobei es da ja eh große Schnittmengen bei den Personen gibt mittlerweile.

Wie weit die Radikalisierung in den Filterblasen geht, ist ja hier zu sehen:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das nicht die einzigen FakeNews / Verschwörungstheorien derzeit sind.
> Analyse: Wie sich Verschwörungsmythen auf Telegram verbreiten => "Noch nicht gesehene Radikalisierung" | tagesschau.de
> Angeblich geplanter Lockdown: Wie gezielt Gerüchte gestreut werden | tagesschau.de




WHO mahnt junge Menschen zu mehr Verantwortung_21:33 Uhr_
Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) hat erneut junge Menschen ermahnt, "ihre Verantwortung" im Kampf zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus zu übernehmen. Je mehr junge Menschen sich wieder in Gesellschaft begeben würden, desto mehr würden sie als Überträger agieren, sagte WHO-Notfallkoordinator Michael Ryan in Genf. An Orten, an denen junge Menschen in Bars, Nacht-Clubs oder Feiern im Freien zusammengekommen waren, hatte es zuletzt vermehrt Corona-Hotspots gegeben. "Sie können entscheiden, diese Dinge nicht zu tun", sagte Ryan.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

In Beirut kam nun auch noch ein weiteres Unglück mit tausenden Versetzen dazu und auch mindestens ein Krankenhaus wurde zerstört und muss evakuiert werden.
ZDF spezial - Die Katastrophe von Beirut - ZDFheute
Video - Bennpunkt: Beirut in Truemmern | tagesschau.de

200.000 bis 300.000 Menschen sind obdachlos. Fast kein Gebäude in Beirut hat mehr Fensterscheiben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer das nicht sieht.



Was genau kann man denn da sehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen minimalen Anstieg, der aber auch mitte Juni schon war, also eine zweite Welle ist das nicht.
Kann sicher noch werden, das werde ich nicht in Abrede stellen, aber bisher, nein.
In Relation zur Testmenge hat sich null getan.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. August 2020)

Ich seh da auch nix.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch du zeigst auf die erste Welle.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. August 2020)

Ich trainiere nur für die MSPaint-Meisterschaft, sry liegt am Bier.

 Schönen Abend und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. August 2020)

Coronavirus: Studie zeigt geringe Ansteckungsgefahr an Schulen in Sachsen - WELT



> Im Zuge einer Leipziger Corona-Studie im Mai und Juni an sächsischen Schulen wurden bei 2600 Schülern und Lehrern keine Infektionen gefunden. &#8222;Die akute Ansteckung lag bei null&#8220;, sagte Professor Wieland Kiess vom Leipziger Universitätsklinikum am Montag bei der Vorstellung der Ergebnisse in Dresden. Und auch in nur 14 von über 2300 Blutproben fanden sich Antikörper und damit der Hinweis auf eine überstandene Erkrankung. An den Untersuchungen waren Grundschulen und weiterführende Schulen in Leipzig, Dresden, Zwickau sowie Borna und Werdau beteiligt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Sachsen hatte aber auch allgemein nur wenige Infektionen. Aktuell sind es 70.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. August 2020)

Hunderte Kinder in US-Sommercamp mit Corona infiziert &#8211; Fall fuer Studie ueber das Virus


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Warum viele Fachleute bei Corona ungern von einer &#8222;zweiten Welle&#8220; sprechen

Infektionsgeschehen hängt vom Verhalten der Menschen abDas Verhalten der Menschen dürfte beim Coronavirus ausschlaggebend sein, sagen viele Experten. Wenn viele aus dem Urlaub zurückkehren, zur Arbeit gehen und dort dann wieder mit mehr Menschen auf engerem Raum zusammen sind, wenn es draußen kühler wird und Aktivitäten wieder vermehrt in Räumen stattfinden, dann kann das Virus wieder besser von Mensch zu Mensch springen.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Einen minimalen Anstieg, der aber auch mitte Juni schon war, also eine zweite Welle ist das nicht.
> Kann sicher noch werden, das werde ich nicht in Abrede stellen, aber bisher, nein.
> In Relation zur Testmenge hat sich null getan.


Wenn dann müssten die letzten Wochen der Karte rangezoomt werden.

Von einer zweiten Welle würde ich aber auch noch nicht sprechen.


----------



## Tekkla (6. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Studie zeigt geringe Ansteckungsgefahr an Schulen in Sachsen - WELT


Studien zu Infektionsgeschehen, wenn ich keines habe, sind irgendwie sinnlos. Das ist voll die Nebelkerze.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Studie zeigt geringe Ansteckungsgefahr an Schulen in Sachsen - WELT



Sowas nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung.
Ich kann mich noch an die Studien der Tabakindustrie erinnern, in denen es hieß, dass es keinen Zusammenhang von Rauchen und Krebs gibt.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an die Studien der Tabakindustrie erinnern, in denen es hieß, dass es keinen Zusammenhang von Rauchen und Krebs gibt.


Ich kann mich noch an Studien erinnern, die behauptet haben, das  Milch oder Milchprodukte Krebs verursachen.

Milch: Macht sie uns krank? - quarks.de

Angeblich fördert zuviel Milchkonsum Prostatakrebs aber ist vorbeugend gegen Darmkrebs. Na toll.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Angeblich fördert zuviel Milchkonsum Prostatakrebs aber ist vorbeugend gegen Darmkrebs. Na toll.



Das bedeutet also, dass Frauen bevorteilt werden.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also, dass Frauen bevorteilt werden.




Hab mal gelesen, dass regelmäßiges _schütteln des Lörres_ Prostatakrebs vorbeugen soll


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Robert Koch-Institut: Mehr als 1000 Corona-Neuinfektionen | tagesschau.de



> In Deutschland haben die Gesundheitsämter laut Angaben des Robert Koch-Instituts mehr als 1000 neue Corona-Infektionen innerhalb eines Tages registriert - zum ersten Mal seit drei Monaten.


----------



## Whispercat (6. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Robert Koch-Institut: Mehr als 1000 Corona-Neuinfektionen | tagesschau.de



Wie bereits gesagt, wenn du mehr testest oder eher mittlerweile wie verrückt testet (denn mittlerweile sind wir schon bei fast 550k Test pro Woche im Gegensatz zum März wo es noch 100k waren) ist es wirklich keine Überraschung das die Infektionszahlen steigen. Was viel relevanter ist, ist die Anzahl der Intensivpatienten und die ist seit Wochen mit durchschnittlich 250 relativ gleichbleibend. Von daher eigentlich alles beim Alten. 

Coronavirus in Deutschland: Warum steigen die Infektionszahlen gerade? | tagesschau.de
Corona-Patienten - Intensivmedizinische Versorgung | Statista

Btw. warum redet eigentlich niemand darüber das in Schweden seit Mitte Juli die Zahlen deutlich abgeflacht sind obwohl die nach wie vor praktisch keine Massnahmen haben ? Also irgendetwas macht Deutschland trotz Maskenpflicht scheinbar falsch.   ( Achtung Ironie ! )


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Studien zu Infektionsgeschehen, wenn ich keines habe, sind irgendwie sinnlos. Das ist voll die Nebelkerze.



So, und Maßnahmen, wenn kaum Infektionen vorhanden sind, sind auch sinnlos.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. August 2020)

Pro 1 Million Einwohner hat Schweden mehr Tote als die USA, allerdings ist das Durchschnittsalter der Sterbefälle bei 86 Jahren und ging durch die Altenheime, mangels Hygieneregeln.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. August 2020)

Bin letzte Woche auch mal in den "Genuss" eines Corona Tests gekommen... auf baldige Widerholung kann ich verzichten. Zuerst werden dir mit dem Stäbchen die Mandeln masiert und danach durch die Nase das Hirn punktiert. 

Hatte mir nen grippalen Infekt zugezogen und mein Hausarzt hat dann den Test veranlasst. Anfang April hatte ich auch schon das Glück das ich mir was eingefangen habe, da wollte der Arzt allerdings keinen Test machen. Ganz verstanden hab ich diese Vorgehensweise nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Im März/April gab es einfach noch zu wenig Laborkapazitäten, um alle zu testen. 
Das ist jetzt anders, da auch immer wieder Tests verbessert werden oder neue dazukommen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> So, und Maßnahmen, wenn kaum Infektionen vorhanden sind, sind auch sinnlos.



Sind sie nicht. Denn es kann jederzeit eine Infektion eingeschleppt werden. Gerade von denen, die jetzt aus dem Urlaub kommen.

Dazu ist bei reisenden Tätern das Problem, dass diese die Infektionen über mehrere Orte verteilen. Bei einem Test, wird der aber immer für den Ort / Landkreis gezählt, wo die Person ihren Hauptwohnsitz hat. 
Unabhängig davon, wo sie sich selbst angesteckt hat, noch, wo andere angesteckt wurden. 

Bsp. 100 Leute aus verschiedenen Landkreisen reisen zu einer Versammlung. Dort infizieren sich alle. Hinterher werden die dann vom Hausarzt positiv getestet und bilden in ihren Landkreisen jeweils einen neuen Fall. 
Die Infektion wurde aber nun sehr breit gestreut und kann zu sehr vielen neuen Infektionsketten in sehr vielen Landkreisen führen. Auch in Landkreisen, die vorher kaum Infektionen hatten. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Robert Koch-Institut: Mehr als 1000 Corona-Neuinfektionen | tagesschau.de



So viel dazu, es würde keine zweite Welle geben. Vor ein paar Wochen lagen die Neuinfektionen in Deutschland unter 400.


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2020)

Es gibt gar keine Welle. Wenn ich 5x so viel teste und immer noch weniger Fälle habe, dann ist das ok.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keine Welle. Wenn ich 5x so viel teste und immer noch weniger Fälle habe, dann ist das ok.



Der letzte Teil ergibt aber schon Sinn, da früher weniger getestet wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sachsen hatte aber auch allgemein nur wenige Infektionen. Aktuell sind es 70.



Das hängt auch sicherlich damit zusammen,
das wir hier auch mehr ältere Menschen haben,
welche ohnehin die Regeln strenger einhalten.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. August 2020)

Faktencheck zu Trump-Behauptung: Rekord-Infizierte durch Rekord-Tests? | tagesschau.de
pro Million der Bevölkerung  





Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hängt auch sicherlich damit zusammen,
> das wir hier auch mehr ältere Menschen haben,
> welche ohnehin die Regeln strenger einhalten.



naja einige pfeifen halt auf die Gesundheitlich schwachen und haben privat/beruflich mit denen nichts am Hut.
und die haben ja auch Grundrechte ^^
-Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit


@bissl off topic:

Hessens Justizministerin zu Korruptionsskandal Frankfurt

Korrupte Korruptionsjäger  im Gesundheitswesen


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2020)

Nun an der Testmenge ist sicherlich was dran, wir hab ja schließlich keine Explosion der Infektionsmenge. Aber meine Hoffnung, dass wir unter 1000 bleiben hat sich nicht bestätigt.
Vielleicht ja doch noch im 7 Tage Schnitt...


----------



## Tekkla (6. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> So, und Maßnahmen, wenn kaum Infektionen vorhanden sind, sind auch sinnlos.


Bei der Studie hat man die Bevölkerung untersucht und nichts gefunden, weil kaum was zu finden war. Der Grund warum nichts zu finden war, liegt aber weitesgehend in den Maßnahmen. Was du da versuchst ist diese typische Augenwischerei der Covidioten. Nur musst du da bei mir früher aufstehen.


----------



## JePe (6. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> (...)bei reisenden Tätern(...)



Mit der Maus abgerutscht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Lage verschlechtert sich: Grossbritannien fuehrt Schnelltests ein | tagesschau.de



Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es die typischen Ferienländer derzeit mit britischen Touristen halten? Es gibt ja bekanntermaßen eine große Überschneidung zwischen den beliebtesten Ferienzielen der britischen "Party, Laune, alles andere -insbesondere Gesundheit- ist mir egal"-Fans und denjenigen ihrer deutschen Gegenstücke.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ich noch erfahren habe: wenn nächste Woche Mittwoch die Schule wieder anfängt, müssen alle Schüler Masken tragen. Die ganze Zeit!
> Und es fangen wie es aussieht alle Schüler und alle Klassen wieder an.
> Viele Eltern sind fassungslos.
> Gerade bei der Hitze kann man doch nicht von den Schülern sowas verlangen. Wenn sie die Masken wenigstens am Platz abnehmen könnten.
> ...



Aber auch nur NRW. Armin "lockern lockern lockern" Laschet hat nach Tönnies was zu kompensieren. Die anderen Bundesländer haben Maskenpflicht nur auf Fluren/Schulhöfen oder gar nicht, aber nicht während des Unterrichts. (Was mich noch viel fassungloser macht, wenn man die Abstände in typischen Klassenzimmern bedenkt.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann gleich den Schulbetrieb wieder voll mit allen Schülern aufzunehmen, kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen.



Das ist das eigentliche Problem. Aber offensichtlich kann man es Wählern und Wählerinnen nicht länger zumuten, sich selbst um ihre Plagen zu kümmern.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei die Schüler ja nichts dafür können. Zumindest der große Teil von ihnen.



Und was hat das damit zu tun? Sind Masken deiner Meinung nach eine reine Strafmaßnahme, die nur tragen muss, wer es verdient hat?? (Und wer soll das sein?)
Hier geht es nicht darum, wer etwas "dafür kann", sondern wer etwas dagegen tun kann, dass sich das Virus weiter ausbreitet. Und da zählen definitiv alle Leute dazu, die wegen geringer Abstände und/oder im Verhältnis zur Personenzahl unzureichend gelüfteten Räumen ein Infektionsrisiko darstellen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Masken sind wirkungslos - 1.3 Millionen Menschen, die in Berlin demonstrierten können sich nicht irren!!
> 
> Oder doch?
> 
> UEberraschende Metaanalyse: OP-Masken schuetzen auch Traeger wirksam - n-tv.de



Ich dachte, es waren 3,1 Millionen? Oder 31 Milliarden? Laut dem Ego der Veranstalter jedenfalls die Mehrheit der Deutschen.

Womit sie ähnlich nah an der Wahrheit liegen dürften, wie die N-TV-Titelschmieden: Wenn man in der heutigen Zeit feststellt, dass Haushalte, die systematisch Maske tragen, sich weniger oft infizieren als Haushalte, die Masken ablehnen, dann hat man rein gar keinen Kausalmechanismus zur Funktion von Masken gefunden, sondern lediglich festgestellt, dass Leute, die einen Scheiß auf Corona-Maßnahmen geben, ein Infektionsrisko darstellen. Wow. Und morgen: Wasser ist nass.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum wurden diese Ignoranten nicht eingekesselt, von jedem die Personalien aufgenommen und Bußgeldbescheide über 500,-€ verschickt?



War es eine Demonstration irgend eine linken Gruppe? Nein. Details wären dann ein Thema für den Nachbarthread, aber ich wüsste kein einziges Beispiel, in dem Reichsflaggenträger & Fans einkesselt wurden.
Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte




Xaphyr schrieb:


> Respekt vor eurer Geduld, aber warum geht ihr überhaupt auf solche Subjekte ein?



Eine der sinnvollsten Fragen seit langem, die hier gepostet wird.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und das Virus ist immer noch da:*
> 
> Ärztepräsident spricht von "Dauer-Welle" statt zweiter Welle*
> 
> ...




Endlich mal jemand, der an prominenter Stelle das sagt, was ich seit Mai runterleier: Wir haben die Bekämpfung von Welle 1 ersatzlos abgebrochen, bevor diese bewältigt war.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst aus der FDP kommt Kritik an den Corona-Demos:



Gibt es irgendwelche Demos, die die FDP nicht kritisiert? Bringt kein Geld ein, stört die Innenstadt und da in der Regel mehr Leute teilnehmen, als die FDP Wähler hat, wissen sie genau, dass ihre Zielgruppe nicht Teil der Demo war, sondern eher auf der anderen Seite zu finden.




Sverre schrieb:


> Naja,
> wenn man einen MNS unter einer Spiroergometriemaske einklemmt, so das sie sich nicht entfalten kann und Nebenluft soweit reduziert wird, ist diese Untersuchung nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
> Da kann man auch gleich eine Packung Taschentücher in den Hals stopfen.
> 
> Effects of surgical and FFP2/N95 face masks on cardiopulmonary exercise capacity | SpringerLink



Ich find die Spiro-Masken schon etwas drunter geklemmtes unangenehmer, als einen MundNasenSchutz. 




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich seh da auch nix.



Kann vorkommen. Je nachdem, in wessen Kopf man sich gerade umschaut.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was hat das damit zu tun? Sind Masken deiner Meinung nach eine reine Strafmaßnahme, die nur tragen muss, wer es verdient hat?? (Und wer soll das sein?)


Häh? Guck mal auf welchen Satz ich mich bezogen hatte. Das ergibt dann mehr Sinn



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich meine was haben die Leute denn erwartet was passieren wird wenn wir wieder mehr Infektionen haben ? das noch mehr gelockert wird? Das ist die einzig logische Konsequenz das woanders dann die Maßnahmen erhöht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2020)

Nö. Während die Sätze von tobs2056 Sinn machen ("wenn die bisherigen Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen nicht reichen, muss man weitere einführen"), machen deine Ausführungen ("Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen dürfen Leute nicht belasten, die keine Schuld an Corona tragen") weiterhin keinerlei Sinn.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Für mich hat sich das so angehört als wenn die Leute eine Mitschuld daran tragen, dass die Maßnahmen verschärft werden. Und darauf habe ich geantwortet.
Aber vielleicht habe ich die Sätze auch falsch interpretiert.

Edit: Und natürlich müssen Viele verschärfte Maßnahmen hinnehmen, wenn sich relativ Wenige nicht daran gehalten haben.

Das meinte ich damit. Auch diejenigen welche vorher kein Fehlerverhalten gezeigt haben.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es die typischen Ferienländer derzeit mit britischen Touristen halten? Es gibt ja bekanntermaßen eine große Überschneidung zwischen den beliebtesten Ferienzielen der britischen "Party, Laune, alles andere -insbesondere Gesundheit- ist mir egal"-Fans und denjenigen ihrer deutschen Gegenstücke.



GB hat Spanien bereits zum Risikogebiet erklärt. 
Grossbritannien: Quarantaene fuer Spanien-Rueckkehrer | tagesschau.de



RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Und natürlich müssen Viele verschärfte Maßnahmen hinnehmen, wenn sich relativ Wenige nicht daran gehalten haben.
> 
> Das meinte ich damit. Auch diejenigen welche vorher kein Fehlerverhalten gezeigt haben.



Deswegen wird es Zeit, dass es auch Konsequenzen hat für Leute, die sich nicht dran halten. Also im einfachsten Fall Bußgelder.

Da es sich aber bei den Ordnungswidrigkeiten im IfSG um Straftaten handelt, wenn Vorsatz besteht, sind aber auch richtige Geld und Freiheitsstrafen bis zu fünf Jahren möglich. 



			
				IfSG schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 74 Strafvorschriften*
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine in § 73 Absatz 1 oder Absatz 1a Nummer 1 bis 7, 11 bis 20, 22, 22a, 23 oder 24 bezeichnete vorsätzliche Handlung begeht und dadurch eine in § 6 Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nummer 1 genannte Krankheit oder einen in § 7 genannten Krankheitserreger verbreitet.


§ 74 IfSG - Einzelnorm

Eine Strafbarkeit wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung, Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge oder Totschlag kommt natürlich weiterhin in betracht. 
Ausgehen während Corona: Wann man sich strafbar macht | LTO.de


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2020)

Nice video hier https://twitter.com/drfahrettinkoca/status/1291452758386782217


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2020)

Jaja du teilst was für Tengri und dich, weil hier sonst keiner Türkisch kann. Gemerkt?


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2020)

Er muss halt mal wieder was von Erdogan und den seinen bringen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jaja du teilst was für Tengri und dich, weil hier sonst keiner Türkisch kann. Gemerkt?


Mir wäre neu das Tengri Erdo hinterhertrottet.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir wäre neu das Tengri Erdo hinterhertrottet.


Aber der versteht türkisch.

@Duvar: Es ist wirklich Quatsch solche Videos hier zu teilen wenn sie kaum einer versteht.
Wenn da wenigstens deutsche Untertitel bei wären.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir wäre neu das Tengri Erdo hinterhertrottet.


Er versteht das aber ähm akustisch


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So viel dazu, es würde keine zweite Welle geben. Vor ein paar Wochen lagen die Neuinfektionen in Deutschland unter 400.



Es kann schon eine kommen, aber wenn dann ist die zweite Welle in der Anfangsphase und in einer Anfangsphase kann man gar nicht sagen, ob es eine zweite Welle gibt, oder nicht.

550K Tests pro Woche und somit rund 80 000 am Tag produzieren im Schnitt 750 Neuinfektionen, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger aber im Schnitt der letzten Woche etwa ~750. Das würden alleine Falsch-Positive Tests abdecken können, jedenfalls zur Hälfte in etwa.

Und dass es zum ersten mal seit 3 Monaten über 1000 Infektionen pro Tag gegeben habe, ist Unfug, dann müsste man Tönnies streichen. Man muss jetzt vor allem beobachten, wie viele von den neu Infizierten krank werden.

Wenn es eine zweite Welle gäbe, würden die Infektionen deutlich ansteigen, also nicht bei 80 Millionen 1000 pro Tag, sondern ~10 000.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es kann schon eine kommen, aber wenn dann ist die zweite Welle in der Anfangsphase und in einer Anfangsphase kann man gar nicht sagen, ob es eine zweite Welle gibt, oder nicht.


Doch. Schon alleine dadurch, dass auch du erkannt hast, dass es die Anfangsphase der zweiten Welle ist, ist es die zweite Welle.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2020)

Aber ist es eine zweite Welle wenn es jetzt einige Tage oder Wochen bei 1 bis 2 Tausend bleibt oder ist das ein nachebben?


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Das ist dann vom Standpunkt abhängig.

Aber man kann fest davon ausgehen das die Zahlen noch weiter hochgehen werden.
Spätestens dann, wenn es kühler wird und die Menschen sich wieder mehr in geschlossenen Räumen aufhalten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. August 2020)

In Relation zur Testmenge ist noch gar nichts zu sehen.
Eine zweite Welle existiert im Moment nicht, wer das behauptet der möchte wohl eine zweite haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist dann vom Standpunkt abhängig..



Nein, das ist nicht vom Standpunkt abhängig, sondern davon wie das RKI die Zahlen manipuliert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwYIq8rMa_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Mann hat leider recht, auch wenn einiges was er sagt Unsinn ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Ich wünsche mir natürlich keine zweite Welle. Nur sollte man davor nicht die Augen verschliessen.
Denn sie wird mit Sicherheit kommen. Und dann muss man vorbereitet sein. Bzw die passenden Werkzeuge/Maßnahmen dann zur Hand haben um richtig reagieren zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Und natürlich gibt es Mehrfachtestungen. Jeder der in Quarantäne ist, wird 2-3 mal getestet, wenn er zwischendurch positiv war, auch öfter, bis zwei Tests wieder negativ sind.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. August 2020)

Das RKI gibt die Mehrfachtestungen nicht an, das wäre blödsinnig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich das so angehört als wenn die Leute eine Mitschuld daran tragen, dass die Maßnahmen verschärft werden. Und darauf habe ich geantwortet.



Ahso. Da steht schon, dass "die Leute" Schuld haben und sich jetzt nicht zu wundern brauchen, aber nicht, dass "die Schüler" Schuld haben. Sind ja auch keine Schüler hier oder in den Medien unterwegs, die sich wundern würden. Es beschweren sich nur viele nicht-Schüler an Stelle der Schüler und von diesen gar nicht betroffenen Jammerern sind einige tatsächlich Teil des Problems, nicht der lösung 




DKK007 schrieb:


> GB hat Spanien bereits zum Risikogebiet erklärt.



Ich meinte das umgekehrt: England hat laut JHU derzeit 0,5% aktive registrierte Fälle. Das ist mehr als Dreißigfache der Türkei und nur ein Drittel weniger als Katalonien. Weswegen sich die Frage stellt, wie Ferienländer mit Einreisenden AUS dem Risikogebiet England umgehen. Eigentlich müsste man jeden englischen Touristen bei der Einreise sowie mehrere Tage in Folge regelmäßig testen oder eben erstmal 14 Tage in Quarantäne stecken.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das RKI gibt die Mehrfachtestungen nicht an, das wäre blödsinnig.



Blödsinnig wäre davon auszugehen, dass es unter diesen mehrfach getestete Personen eine Falsch-Positivquote von 0,5-1% geben könnte, wo schon ein einzelner Test 0,1% schafft, womit die Wahrscheinlichkeit für zwei falsch-Positive in Folge (wie sie durch das Pooling zwingend nötig sind, um überhaupt ein positives Atest zu bekommen) demnach bei 0,0001% liegt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Falsch-Negative durch noch zu wenig Viren im Rachen ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher. Deshalb wird in der Quarantäne alle paar Tage getestet. Bei manchen war erst der 3. Test positiv. 
Wobei die Frage ist, ob die so eine lange Inkubationszeit hatten, oder sich in der Quarantäne noch untereinander angesteckt haben. 
Wieder neue Corona-Faelle auf Gemuesehof in Mamming | BR24

Jetzt hilft nur testen, testen, testen:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-donnerstag-131.html#Reiserueckkehrer-oefter-positiv-getestet-als-Zuhausegebliebene schrieb:
			
		

> *Reiserückkehrer öfter positiv getestet als Zuhausegebliebene*
> 
> _21:52 Uhr_
> An einigen Flughäfen sei die Prozentzahl an positiv auf das Coronavirus getesteten Einreisenden höher als bei Menschen, die zuhause geblieben sind und positiv getestet wurden. Das sagte Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn in einem ARD Extra zur Corona-Lage. Demnach würden unter Reiserückkehrern 2 - 2,5 Prozent positiv getestet, unter der allgemeinen Bevölkerung seien es 1 Prozent.



Ab Samstag gilt die Testpflicht:
Corona-Test wird Pflicht: "Es ist ein zumutbarer Eingriff" | tagesschau.de

*Wer sich trotz Aufforderung bei der Ankunft in Deutschland weigert, einen Test zu machen, muss das teuer bezahlen. "Ein Bußgeld ist bis zu 25.000 Euro möglich", erklärt der Gesundheitsminister.*




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meinte das umgekehrt: England hat laut JHU derzeit 0,5% aktive registrierte Fälle. Das ist mehr als Dreißigfache der Türkei und nur ein Drittel weniger als Katalonien. Weswegen sich die Frage stellt, wie Ferienländer mit Einreisenden AUS dem Risikogebiet England umgehen. Eigentlich müsste man jeden englischen Touristen bei der Einreise sowie mehrere Tage in Folge regelmäßig testen oder eben erstmal 14 Tage in Quarantäne stecken.



Weil die Zahlen in der Türkei unvollständig sind:



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-donnerstag-131.html#Aerztevereinigung-zweifelt-offizielle-Fallzahlen-in-Tuerkei-an schrieb:
			
		

> *Ärztevereinigung zweifelt offizielle Fallzahlen in Türkei an*
> 
> _14:00 Uhr_
> Der Chef der türkischen Ärztevereinigung hat die offiziellen Corona-Fallzahlen der Regierung in Ankara angezweifelt. "Sie spiegeln nicht die Wirklichkeit wieder", sagte Sinan Adiyaman der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Die Türkei befinde sich anders als offiziell vermittelt auf einem neuen Höhepunkt der Infektionszahlen. Die Ärztevereinigung (TTB) habe gestern zuletzt Fallzahlen von Mitgliedsverbänden aus 25 Provinzen erhalten. Diese zeigten, dass die Zahl der Neuinfektionen landesweit höher sein müssten als die zurzeit mehr als 1000 gemeldeten Fälle pro Tag.
> ...







> *Stuttgart erhöht Bußgeld für Maskenverweigerer*
> 
> _19:00 Uhr_
> Wer sich Stuttgart weigert einen Mund-Nasen-Schutz zu tragen, muss künftig mit einem höheren Bußgeld rechnen. Wie die Stadt mitteilte, beträgt die Mindeststrafe für Privatpersonen jetzt 75 Euro, statt wie bisher 25 Euro. Im gewerblichen Bereich, beispielsweise für Kellner, wird das Bußgeld auf 150 Euro angehoben. Für Wiederholungstäter könnte es sogar noch teurer werden. Dafür ist eine Strafe von bis zu 250 Euro vorgesehen, in Ausnahmefällen auch mehr.
> Zuletzt hatten mehrere Bundesländer ihre Maßnahmen gegen Maskenverweigerer verschärft. In Nordrhein-Westfalen ist bei einem Verstoß gegen die Maskenpflicht in Bussen und Bahnen ein Bußgeld von 150 Euro fällig. Auch die Landesregierungen in Bayern, Schleswig-Holstein und Niedersachsen haben entsprechende Schritte angkündigt oder denken darüber nach.




Manchmal hilft auch nur Abschreckung. Wem es zu warm ist unter der Maske, wird bald erleben, dass es im Krematorium noch viel heißer ist. 
!Protegete, protegenos! - YouTube


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blödsinnig wäre davon auszugehen, dass es unter diesen mehrfach getestete Personen eine Falsch-Positivquote von 0,5-1% geben könnte, wo schon ein einzelner Test 0,1% schafft, womit die Wahrscheinlichkeit für zwei falsch-Positive in Folge (wie sie durch das Pooling zwingend nötig sind, um überhaupt ein positives Atest zu bekommen) demnach bei 0,0001% liegt.



Jetzt spinnst du dir aber Dinge zusammen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt spinnst du dir aber Dinge zusammen.


Gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## Johnny05 (7. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt spinnst du dir aber Dinge zusammen.



Da Du zu den Corona - Verharmlosern gehörst und dir ständig das Recht rausnimmst irgendwelchen Unsinn daher zu plappern , muss Du damit klar kommen , das andere Leute das auch dürfen 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Corona-Studie in den USA: Bis zu 300.000 Tote befuerchtet | tagesschau.de

Corona-Impfstoffentwicklung: Geht schnell und sicher? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Studie in den USA: Bis zu 300.000 Tote befuerchtet | tagesschau.de



Ja, so ist das halt,
wenn Trump am Ruder ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das halt,
> wenn Trump am Ruder ist.



Kann aber mit jeder x-beliebigen Person auch so sein.


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann aber mit jeder x-beliebigen Person auch so sein.


Selbstverständlich,
aber gewisse Unterschiede gibt es schon.

In Ländern, in welchen nicht solche Vollpfosten am Ruder sind,
sieht es zumindest entspannter aus.


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Und wieder über 1000 Neuinfektionen. Das Robert Koch-Institut meldet 1147 neue Fälle innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Sogar nochmal deutlich mehr als gestern, wo es 1045 waren. Vorgestern waren es nur 741. 
Corona-Pandemie: Ruf nach Reiseverboten | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/coronavirus-reisen-risikogebiete-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Ärzteverband fordert generelle Quarantäne
> 
> *Auch der Weltärztebund forderte Nachjustierungen bei den Corona-Maßnahmen. Der Verbandsvorsitzende Frank Ulrich Montgomery befürwortet eine generelle Quarantäne für Reiserückkehrer aus Risikogebieten und schlug dafür einen Zeitraum für sieben bis zehn Tagen vor. Tests seien nur "eine Momentaufnahme", sagte er der "Passauer Neuen Presse".
> 
> Um eine Infektion sicher auszuschließen, sei ein zweiter Test nach mindestens 72 Stunden notwendig. "Wir müssen jetzt sehr viel konsequenter bei Rückkehrern auf die Einhaltung von Quarantäne und Testung achten", so Mongomery. "Deutschland ist in einer Corona-Dauerwelle."





> Derzeit gebe es vermehrt positive Corona-Tests bei Rückkehrern - etwa zwei bis 2,5 Prozent der Einreisenden würden positiv getestet. Vor allem bei der Landeinreise aus Risikogebieten - etwa mit dem Auto - sei vielen Menschen gar nicht bewusst, dass es bereits jetzt eine Verpflichtung zur Quarantäne gibt.


----------



## Duvar (7. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber der versteht türkisch.
> 
> @Duvar: Es ist wirklich Quatsch solche Videos hier zu teilen wenn sie kaum einer versteht.
> Wenn da wenigstens deutsche Untertitel bei wären.



Sky News Video türkisch? Ist doch englisch oder was schaut ihr euch da an? Bei mir läuft da ein englisches Video. Wieder mal typisch, sobald ich was poste kommt wieder mal Erdo hier Erdo da, was habt ihr für Komplexe? Es geht hier um Corona und den Kampf gegen dieses Übel.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sky News Video türkisch? Ist doch englisch oder was schaut ihr euch da an? Bei mir läuft da ein englisches Video. Wieder mal typisch, sobald ich was poste kommt wieder mal Erdo hier Erdo da, was habt ihr für Komplexe? Es geht hier um Corona und den Kampf gegen dieses Übel.


Das mit Erdogan habe ich nicht geschrieben.

Aber ein deutsches Video oder zumindest ein Video mit deutschen Untertiteln wäre besser gewesen.
So gut ist mein Englisch auch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Indigene Voelker in Brasilien: In doppelter Bedraengnis | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-mittwoch-129.html#Brasilianischer-Haeuptling-Yawalapiti-an-Covid-19-gestorben schrieb:
			
		

> *Brasilianischer Häuptling Yawalapiti an Covid-19 gestorben
> 
> *19:16 Uhr
> Der brasilianische Häuptling und Umweltschützer Aritana Yawalapiti ist an einer Infektion mit dem Coronavirus gestorben. Wie sein Neffe mitteilte, sei das etwa 70-jährige Oberhaupt des Yawalapiti-Volks heute der Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 erlegen. Der Häuptling war für seinen Einsatz für die Rechte indigener Völker und für den Schutz des Regenwaldes bekannt. Vor zwei Wochen war er mit Atemproblemen in ein Krankenhaus im brasilianischen Bundesstaat Goias eingeliefert worden.





*EU-Länder weiten Einreisebeschränkungen aus*

_19:30 Uhr_
Die EU-Staaten haben beschlossen, die wegen der Corona-Pandemie verhängten Einreisebeschränkungen wieder auf Marokko auszuweiten. Reisende aus dem nordwestafrikanischen Land dürfen demnach ab morgen nur noch dann in die EU kommen, wenn es zwingend notwendig ist. Damit ist eine Einreise nur noch aus zehn Ländern außerhalb Europas möglich. Dazu gehören Australien, Kanada, Georgien, Japan, Neuseeland, Ruanda, Südkorea, Thailand, Tunesien und Uruguay.

*Niedersachsen plant Masken-Kontrolle in Bus und Bahn*

_17:07 Uhr_
Niedersachsen plant Schwerpunktkontrollen zur Überwachung der Maskenpflicht in Bus und Bahn. Polizei und kommunale Ordnungsämter sollen in Absprache mit den Verkehrsunternehmen für wirksame Kontrollen sorgen, wie Verkehrsminister Bernd Althusmann in Hannover ankündigte: "Wir können es nicht hinnehmen, dass im ÖPNV Gesundheit gefährdet und das Sicherheitsbedürfnis vieler Fahrgäste missachtet wird."
Immer wieder hatten sich Fahrgäste über einen laxen Umgang mit der Maske durch einzelne Mitreisende oder bestimmte Gruppen beklagt. Das gelte insbesondere in den Ballungsräumen, stellte Althusmann fest. Die Durchsetzung der Maskenpflicht sei in der Praxis schwierig und könne nicht Busfahrern und Fahrkartenkontrolleuren allein überlassen werden. Angesichts steigender Neuinfektionszahlen plant Niedersachsen wie schon Nordrhein-Westfalen ein Bußgeld für Maskenverweigerer in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln in Höhe von 150 Euro.



Und für alle, die sich beschweren, so sieht ein echter Lockdown aus:

*Weitere Gemeinde in Nordspanien unter Quarantäne gestellt*

_14:23 Uhr_
Zum Schutz gegen eine weitere Ausbreitung des Coronavirus ist die nordspanische Gemeinde Aranda de Duero von der Außenwelt abgeriegelt worden. Für mindestens die nächsten beiden Wochen gilt für die rund 32.000 Einwohner des mitten in einem Weinanbaugebiet gelegenen Orts eine strikte Quarantäne. Den in der Region Kastilien-León gelegenen Ort verlassen dürfen sie nur mit triftigen Gründen. An den Zufahrten wurden Polizeikontrollen eingerichtet. Die Polizisten kontrollieren auch alle, die in den Ort wollen.
Seit der Wiederaufhebung einer landesweiten strikten Ausgangssperre vor rund anderthalb Monaten sind die Neuinfektionen in einigen Teilen Spaniens wieder deutlich gestiegen. Besonders betroffen sind die Regionen Katalonien und Aragón, dort wurde ebenso wie im Baskenland über einige Orte bereits erneut Quarantäne verhängt.

Liveblog zum Coronavirus: ++ Steinmeier bedauert Foto ohne Maske ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Indigene Voelker in Brasilien: In doppelter Bedraengnis | tagesschau.de


Das ist sehr tragisch. Genauso wie für andere Arme überall auf der Welt.
Die trifft es, leider wie so oft, am heftigsten.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Ganz interessant, was für einen starken Unterschied es derzeit zwischen Ostdeutschland (ohne Berlin) und Westdeutschland bei den Neuinfektionen gibt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-08-07-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Halten sich die Leute da besser an die Regeln oder will da kein Fremder hin.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Vielleicht hält man sich da ja mehr an die Regeln.

Hin will ich da auch nicht.
Aber ich will aktuell nirgendwo hin.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2020)

Covidom-Studie: Laesst das Coronavirus Menschen schneller altern?


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Wissenschaftler und Ärzte erhalten mittlerweile Morddrohungen:
US-Gesundheitsexperte Anthony Fauci erhaelt Morddrohungen &#8211; "Einfach verrueckt"
Corona-Pandemie: Politiker als Zielscheibe des Hasses | tagesschau.de



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Covidom-Studie: Laesst das Coronavirus Menschen schneller altern?


Scheint so, als schafft sich das Virus seine Risikogruppen für die zweite Welle selbst.

Aber eventuell lässt sich durch die Forschung auch herausfinden, wie man den Alterungsprozess insgesamt verlangsamen kann. 
Leschs Kosmos: Wie sich die Lebensuhr manipulieren lässt - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Xaphyr (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht hält man sich da ja mehr an die Regeln.
> 
> Hin will ich da auch nicht.
> Aber ich will aktuell nirgendwo hin.


Ich will zu Aloy. Da wär ich auch voll sozial distanziert und so! 
Aber Steam lässt mich nicht...


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Covidom-Studie: Laesst das Coronavirus Menschen schneller altern?


Das Virus ist ne ganz beschissene "Erfindung".

Entweder von der Natur oder in irgendeinen Labor.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Es lassen sich wohl auch viele, die mit dem Auto im Ausland waren freiwillig testen. 
Lange Schlangen an Corona-Teststation in Passau | BR24

Wobei es ab jetzt ja eh Pflicht ist.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das es eine Zumutung ist. Wenn sie wenigstens, wie die Grundschüler, an ihren festen Plätzen ihre Masken abnehmen könnten.
> Und dann gleich den Schulbetrieb wieder voll mit allen Schülern aufzunehmen, kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen.



In den aktuellen Konzepten von Virologen gehören die Masken im Unterricht zumindest für die älteren Schüler, aus virologischer Sicht, aber wirklich für alle Schüler, dazu.
Virologe zu Corona-Faellen: "Nicht die ganze Schule zumachen" | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/schulschliessung-corona-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammen mit anderen Virologen - darunter Charité-Virologe Christian Drosten und Helmholtz-Forscherin Melanie Brinkmann - schlägt Schmidt-Chanasit vor, die Klassengrößen abhängig von der Zahl der Neuinfektionen zu reduzieren. Zudem sollten aus virologischer Sicht feste Kleingruppen definiert werden mit möglichst geringer Durchmischung der Gruppen im Schulalltag.
> 
> "Wir warnen vor der Vorstellung, dass Kinder keine Rolle in der Pandemie und in der Übertragung spielen", heißt es in dem gemeinsamen Papier der Wissenschaftler. Sie fordern eine bessere Durchlüftung der Klassenräume, um die Gefahr durch Aerosole zu reduzieren. Außerdem sprechen sie sich "aus alleiniger virologischer Sicht", wie es einschränkend heißt, für das "konsequente Tragen von Alltagsmasken in allen Schuljahrgängen auch während des Unterrichts" aus. Dies solle durch eine altersgerechte Einführung der Kinder in die Notwendigkeit und den Umfang von Präventionsmaßnahmen begleitet werden.





> Alle müssten gemeinsam dafür sorgen, dass das Virus nicht von außen in die Schulen getragen werde. "Ich appelliere deshalb an alle, sich an die Regeln zu halten, denn das ist der beste Schutz für die Schülerinnen und Schüler und ihre Lehrkräfte in den Schulen."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ganz interessant, was für einen starken Unterschied es derzeit zwischen Ostdeutschland (ohne Berlin) und Westdeutschland bei den Neuinfektionen gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Letzteres ist ein Faktor, umgekehrt auch dass Leute aus ländlichen Regionen, mit niedrigem Einkommen, größerer Anreiseentfernung und/oder schlechteren Flugverbindungen vor Ort seltener Urlaub in den aktuellen Risikogebieten machen. Vor allem aber gelten beide Faktoren seit Jahresbeginn (und länger), weswegen es in den minimal weniger alten Bundesländern weiterhin eine geringere Zahl an Infektionsmöglichkeiten gibt. Wenn du wissen willst, wie ernst die Leute Vorbeugungsmaßnahmen nehmen, dann musst du dir die R-Werte angucken, nicht die absoluten Zahlen. Und selbst da sind nur Vergleiche zwischen Gebiete mit ähnlicher Bevölkerungsdichte zulässig, in Brandenburg (aber auch in Thüringen, in Sachsen-Anhalt und in Meck-Pomm sowieso) fährt einfach etwas seltener mit der U-Bahn zur Arbeit, als in NRW.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es lassen sich wohl auch viele, die mit dem Auto im Ausland waren freiwillig testen.
> Lange Schlangen an Corona-Teststation in Passau | BR24
> 
> Wobei es ab jetzt ja eh Pflicht ist.



Nur für Rückkehrer aus Risikogebieten. Was in Passau nicht so extrem viele sein dürften: Die sinnvollen Routen in den nicht EU-Teil von Ex-Jugoslawien, nach Bulgarien und nach Rumänien verlaufen weiter östlich, Ukraine und Russland sowieso. Umgekehrt fährt man aus Spanien oder Belgien kommend westlich der Schweiz nach Deutschland rein. Passau ist eigentlich Duchgangsstation für Österreich und Italien sowie ein paar Google-Opfer, die denken, dass die kürzeste Strecke nach Slowenien/Kroation auch die schnellste wäre. Aber das sind das alles keine Reiseziele/-ausgangsorte, für die es eine Testpflicht gibt.
_Edit: Passau und Rosenheim verwechselt. Auf die Flensburger Defintion der deutschen Südgrenze sei verwiesen._


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ganz interessant, was für einen starken Unterschied es derzeit zwischen Ostdeutschland (ohne Berlin) und Westdeutschland bei den Neuinfektionen gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier hocken die Menschen nicht so geballt zusammen. 

Außerdem ist im Osten der Republik die Anzahl der älteren Menschen höher,
welche sich ohnehin besser an die Regeln halten.

Wieso sollte denn da keiner hin wollen?


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2020)

Ich finde es dumm, unmittelbar vor einem Impfstoff, zu lockern, Schulen zu öffnen usw.
Die Leute sind mMn auch zu locker geworden und nehmen das nicht mehr so ernst, wie sie es eigentlich tun sollten, so zumindest meine Beobachtung.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte denn da keiner hin wollen?


Weil du da wohnst.

Nein Spaß!


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. August 2020)

Gestern beim Minigolfen hat sich auch so gut wie niemand an nichts gehalten ...


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil du da wohnst.
> 
> Nein Spaß!



Vielen Dank. 

Kannst ja gerne mal nach Dresden kommen,
ich nehme gerne Gäste auf. 

Im letzten Jahr durfte ich eine Koryphäe aus dem Forum hier,
persönlich treffen,
der/sie war begeistert.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Kannst ja gerne mal nach Dresden kommen,
> ich nehme gerne Gäste auf.
> ...


Können wir gerne irgendwann mal machen.
Aber erst wenn das mit dem Corona-Dreck sicherer geworden ist.


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Können wir gerne irgendwann mal machen.
> Aber erst wenn das mit dem Corona-Dreck sicherer geworden ist.



Kein Ding.
Man erweitert seinen Horizont nur,
wenn man etwas selber erlebt.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kein Ding.
> Man erweitert seinen Horizont nur,
> wenn man etwas selber erlebt.


Und durch Wissen.

Ich kenne Urlauber die fahren in diverse Länder. Halten sich aber nur in Tourismusgebieten auf, ihre Plauzen in die Sonne, sehen ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten und das wars schon. Letztendlich wissen sie über die Kulturen und Geschichten der jeweiligen Länder meistens auch nicht mehr als ich, wenn ich zu Hause bleibe.


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und durch Wissen.
> 
> Ich kenne Urlauber die fahren in diverse Länder. Halten sich aber nur in Tourismusgebieten auf, sehen ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten und das wars schon. Letztendlich wissen sie über die Kulturen und Geschichten der jeweiligen Länder meistens auch nicht mehr als ich, wenn ich zu Hause bleibe.



Genauso sieht es aus. 

Vor einigen Jahren war ich mal in Sri Lanka,
ein tolles Land, sehr freundliche Menschen,
aber leider auch etwas ärmlich. 

Mit einem einheimischen Fischer,
welcher eine einfache Bambusbude am Strand hatte,
um Gäste zu bewirten,
stehe ich immer noch im Kontakt.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Ich kannte auch mal eine Familie aus Sri Lanka welche damals bei uns im Dorf gewohnt hat.
Die sind irgendwann wieder zurück gegangen.
Aber das ist jetzt Off-Topic alles.

Topic: Corona an Schulen - weitere Testergebnisse erwartet | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

Corona-Tests fuer Rueckkehrer aus Risikogebieten: Reiner Haseloff und Christoph Ploss kritisieren kostenlose Pflichttests - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Tests fuer Rueckkehrer aus Risikogebieten: Reiner Haseloff und Christoph Ploss kritisieren kostenlose Pflichttests - DER SPIEGEL



Das sehe ich aber auch so,
wer das Risiko eingeht,
sich anzustecken,
sollte auch die Tests bezahlen.

Knete für den Urlaub ist ja da,
also dürfte es auch noch für den Test reichen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2020)

Bin ich bei dir, die im BGM denken sich aber, dass man nur so die Leute auch motiviert bekommt von sich aus diese Tests zu machen. Da ist man nämlich in einer Zwickmühle: Wie will man möglichst viele von den Leute kontrollieren, die nicht mit dem Flieger zurückkommen? Wenn da ein Wagen über die D/Ö Grenze kommt, woher soll man wissen, ob die jetzt nur in Ösiland oder im übelsten Hotspot in Serbien waren? Eben. Das geht gar nicht. Also muss man die Leute anders dazu bewegen, sie testen zu lassen. Und selbst damit bekommt man nur eine sehr lückenhaft Testung hin.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Das ist halt bei den Landeinreisen per Auto das Problem. 
Bei den Flugreisen könnte man die Kosten für die Tests ja direkt als Abgabe mit auf den Ticketpreis aufschlagen. Da wäre das direkt bei der Buchung abgedeckt. 
Wobei auch das natürlich nur für künftige Reisen geht und nicht für die, die schon vor Monaten oder gar letztes Jahr ganz vor Corona gebucht wurden.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Wagen über die D/Ö Grenze kommt, woher soll man wissen, ob die jetzt nur in Ösiland oder im übelsten Hotspot in Serbien waren? Eben. Das geht gar nicht.



Wobei man dafür einfach zeitweise wieder einführt, dass bei der Ausreise&Einreise der Reisepass gestempelt wird. Dann lässt sich nachprüfen, wer wann in welchem Land ein und ausgereist ist.

Wäre rechtlich doch eigentlich kein Problem. Die Daten werden weder zentral gespeichert und das mildere Mittel ist es im Vergleich zu komplett geschlossenen Grenzen auch.


----------



## Eckism (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ganz interessant, was für einen starken Unterschied es derzeit zwischen Ostdeutschland (ohne Berlin) und Westdeutschland bei den Neuinfektionen gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein "Wessi" kann alles besser und weiß alles besser...er kann sich also besser anstecken und weiß, wo er sich besser anstecken kann. Eventuell hat das Virus aber auch nur Angst vor Nazis...wir "Ossis" sind ja nunmal welche.

Oder ganz banal...Ostdeutsche demonstrieren gegen die Beschränkungen und Westdeutsche hängen es nicht an die große Glocke und halten sich einfch nicht dran.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Wobei es doch im Westen teilweise noch viel größere Corona-Demos gab, als bei uns im Osten. Wenn man jetzt an Stuttgart denkt.


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist halt bei den Landeinreisen per Auto das Problem.
> Bei den Flugreisen könnte man die Kosten für die Tests ja direkt als  Abgabe mit auf den Ticketpreis aufschlagen. Da wäre das direkt bei der  Buchung abgedeckt.
> Wobei auch das natürlich nur für künftige Reisen geht und nicht für die,  die schon vor Monaten oder gar letztes Jahr ganz vor Corona gebucht  wurden.


 Wegen einer nicht existenten gleichbehandlung würde wer  klagen und sehr wahrscheinlich auch Recht bekommen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man dafür einfach zeitweise wieder  einführt, dass bei der Ausreise&Einreise der Reisepass gestempelt  wird. Dann lässt sich nachprüfen, wer wann in welchem Land ein und  ausgereist ist.
> 
> Wäre rechtlich doch eigentlich kein Problem. Die Daten werden weder  zentral gespeichert und das mildere Mittel ist es im Vergleich zu  komplett geschlossenen Grenzen auch.


Rechtlich nicht. In der  Umsetzung schon. Denn man müsste ja jedes Fahrzeug mit jedem Insassen  kontrollieren. Da stehen die Leute dann Tage vor einer Grenze.  Andersherum gedacht wäre das dann vermutlich ein Anreiz den Hintern erst  gar nicht ins Ausland zu verbringen.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ein "Wessi" kann alles besser und weiß alles besser...er kann sich also besser anstecken und weiß, wo er sich besser anstecken kann. Eventuell hat das Virus aber auch nur Angst vor Nazis...wir "Ossis" sind ja nunmal welche.
> 
> Oder ganz banal...Ostdeutsche demonstrieren gegen die Beschränkungen und Westdeutsche hängen es nicht an die große Glocke und halten sich einfch nicht dran.


Oder aber man hat in Ostdeutschland wie bei mir im Wessi S-H schnell und konsequent mit den allgemein bekannten Maßnahmen reagiert BEVOR die Infektionen sich ausbreiten konnten. Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, dass Halle die erste Stadt mit Maskenpflicht in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln war. So gesehen waren die "Ossis" einfach in der glücklichen Situation a)  mehr Zeit für Reaktionen zu haben und b) schnell wie konsequent reagierenden Regierungen und Verwaltungen zu haben.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Coronavirus in Deutschland: Erneut mehr als 1000 Neuinfektionen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2020)

Video: Covid-19 &#8211; 28-Jaehrige erhaelt doppelte Lungentransplantation | STERN.de

Auch noch 2fach. Oo


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

Uninteressant, interessant ist was in nennenswerter Menge passiert.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. August 2020)

@Sparanus Naja, zeigt aber auch, was passieren kann. Und bei einer Transplantation bleibts nicht. Für den Rest des Lebens kommen noch Medikamente hinzu, die die Abstoßung verhindern sollen plus Verhaltensregeln.


----------



## Whispercat (8. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> @Sparanus Naja, zeigt aber auch, was passieren kann.



Wenn man zu einer 0,00000% Minderheit mit einem seltenen Gendefekt gehört. Ja, das ist bedauerlich aber für den Rest den Menschheit nicht mal im Ansatz repräsentativ.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> @Sparanus Naja, zeigt aber auch, was passieren kann. Und bei einer Transplantation bleibts nicht. Für den Rest des Lebens kommen noch Medikamente hinzu, die die Abstoßung verhindern sollen plus Verhaltensregeln.



Joa ging mir eher darum das man direkt 2 Lungen Transplantation brauchte, ohne covid vermutliche keine oder net so hart ? 


Und die Covid Folgeschäden sind schon bekannt und wird weiter untersucht, 
blenden auch einige gern aus oder die denken wir haben ne staatliche Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> @Sparanus Naja, zeigt aber auch, was passieren kann. Und bei einer Transplantation bleibts nicht. Für den Rest des Lebens kommen noch Medikamente hinzu, die die Abstoßung verhindern sollen plus Verhaltensregeln.


Ja, traurige Einzelschicksale. Aber bei Millionen von Infizierten kein Wunder. Wenn das nennenswert oft passiert ist es ein größeres Problem.
Daher sind Krankheitsbilder mit einer höheren Häufigkeit interessanter.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Reisewarnung für Teile Bulgariens und Rumäniens_12:35 Uhr_
Wegen eines deutlichen Anstiegs von Corona-Infektionen in Bulgarien und Rumänien warnt die Bundesregierung nun vor touristischen Reisen in mehrere Regionen der beiden EU-Länder. Dazu zählt auch die bulgarische Touristenhochburg Warna mit dem auch bei deutschen Urlaubern beliebten Urlaubsort Goldstrand. In Warna liegt auch einer der beiden wichtigsten Flughäfen an der bulgarischen Schwarzmeerküste. Daneben sind in Bulgarien nach den Reisehinweisen des Auswärtigen Amts im Internet Blagoewgrad und Dobritsch betroffen, in Rumänien die Kreise Arge&#537;, Bihor, Buz&#259;u, Neamt, Ialomita, Mehedinti und Timi&#351;. Die wichtigsten rumänischen Urlaubsregionen in Siebenbürgen und am Schwarzen Meer sind von der Warnung ausgenommen.
Die Regionen in Bulgarien und Rumänien wurden gleichzeitig vom Robert Koch-Institut als Risikogebiete ausgewiesen. Urlauber, die aus solchen Gebieten zurückkehren, müssen sich seit heute auf Corona testen lassen. Eine Reisewarnung ist kein Verbot, soll aber eine erhebliche abschreckende Wirkung haben. Allerdings hat sie auch eine positive Seite für Verbraucher: Sie ermöglicht es Reisenden, Buchungen kostenlos zu stornieren.


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, traurige Einzelschicksale. Aber bei Millionen von Infizierten kein Wunder. Wenn das nennenswert oft passiert ist es ein größeres Problem.
> Daher sind Krankheitsbilder mit einer höheren Häufigkeit interessanter.


Ist auch nur exemplarisch. 

Die Idee mit all dem Gewese rund um Corona liegt ja darin begründet die Infektionraten so niedrig zu halten bis die Wissenschaft/Forschung mit einem Mittel für die Behandlung der Krankheit oder aber zur Immunisierung gegen das Virus aufwarten kann. Ich persönlich halte das für illusorisch. Gleichtzeitig sehe ich mich aber auch nicht in der Lage einem der 3-7% daran Versterbenden zu sagen, dass deren Leben weniger wiegt als das Wohl der Wirtschaft oder mein persönliches Wohlbefinden beim Maskentragen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Und mit mehr Fällen nehmen zwangläufig auch die schweren Verläufe deutlich zu.


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2020)

Ich war ja gerade die letzten Monate wieder viel unterwegs und hab tatsächlich den Eindruck gehabt dass in den sogenannten neuen Bundesländern mehr drauf geachtet wird sich "richtig" an die Regeln zu halten. Hier im Westen laufen viele mit Maske herum, aber haben die oft unter der Nase hängen, waschen sich die Hände nicht, laufen stumpf an Desinfektionsmitteln vorbei usw. Im Osten gibt es locker genau so viele Verweigerer wie hier, die Corona nicht für so gefährlich halten, aber die die es für voll nehmen, machen ernst und nichts halbgares. Persönlich empfand ich das als angenehmer. Viel schwarz und weiß, ganz wenig grau. Hier gibt's nicht nur 80% grau, dieses Grau ist noch in etlichen Abstufungen vorhanden. Spricht für Vielfalt, aber ist aus Sicht der Infektionsprävention absolut katastrophal.


----------



## Slezer (8. August 2020)

Woher weißt du das die keine Hände waschen?


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2020)

Ich bin hier viel an der Uni, der FH und dem Berufskolleg unterwegs und der Verbrauch von Seifen und Handdesinfektion liegt 50% unter dem vom März.

Edit
Es handelt sich um den Raum Bielefeld," Osnabrück, Münster und zeitweise Duisburg. Letzteres ist richtig übel, denn dort ging der Absatz an Desinfektionsmittel in den Bildungseinrichtungen quasi gar nicht erst hoch.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Anfang der Woche war ich in der Stadtverwaltung, wo wie überall groß dranstand, man soll eine Maske tragen und die Hände desinfizieren. Als ich dann auf den Hebel am Spender draufgedrückt hab, musste ich feststellen, das gar keine Flasche drin ist. Also eher mehr fremde Keime eingesammelt, als ich hätte desinfizieren können. 

Maske konnte ich dann im Büro auch abnehmen, die Dame meint, die wir haben hier diese Scheibe, die Maske brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2020)

Das ist echt ärgerlich, hatte ich auch diese Woche erst erlebt. Noch schlimmer ist es nur, wenn man danach so was klebriges an den Fingern spürt, was wohl am Hebel war. Das hatte ich schon zweimal. Ich könnte dann echt ausrasten.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2020)

Die langen Metallhebel sind dafür gemacht sie mit dem Ellenbogen zu bedienen  .


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Hätte aber auch nichts genützt, wenn nichts drin ist.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und mit mehr Fällen nehmen zwangläufig auch die schweren Verläufe deutlich zu.


Klar, aber nennenswert? 

Ich sag nur Bitfehler Herr Informatiker, ist das selbe.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin hier viel an der Uni, der FH und dem Berufskolleg unterwegs und der Verbrauch von Seifen und Handdesinfektion liegt 50% unter dem vom März.
> 
> Edit
> Es handelt sich um den Raum Bielefeld," Osnabrück, Münster und zeitweise Duisburg. Letzteres ist richtig übel, denn dort ging der Absatz an Desinfektionsmittel in den Bildungseinrichtungen quasi gar nicht erst hoch.


Meine Hände haben dieses Jahr mehr Alkohol abbekommen als meine Leber.


----------



## muadib (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ganz interessant, was für einen starken Unterschied es derzeit zwischen Ostdeutschland (ohne Berlin) und Westdeutschland bei den Neuinfektionen gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menschen die in Armut leben dürften sich einen Ischgl-Urlaub nicht leisten können.

PS
Gibt es auch Desinfektionsmittel die geruchlos sind? Ich bin regelmäßig an einem Ort, bei dem das Desinfektionsmittel das ich benutze, geruchlos ist. Ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob da jemand einfach Wasser verwendet um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. August 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Desinfektionsmittel die geruchlos sind? Ich bin regelmäßig an einem Ort, bei dem das Desinfektionsmittel das ich benutze, geruchlos ist. Ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob da jemand einfach Wasser verwendet um Kosten zu sparen.


Ist mir nicht bekannt. Im Normalfall ist da Alkohol (meist Ethanol), der hat einen stechenden Geruch.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Desinfektionsmittel die geruchlos sind? Ich bin regelmäßig an einem Ort, bei dem das Desinfektionsmittel das ich benutze, geruchlos ist.


Ja, Salzsäure.
Desinfiziert einmal super.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, Salzsäure.
> Desinfiziert einmal super.


Dann ist fast alles weg.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2020)

Nicht nur fast, ist halt nachhaltig.
Das mit dem tragen der Masken wird hier gefühlt auch immer schlechter.
Die Hälfte hatte die Nase frei und bei Einer war die Maske unterm Kinn.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das mit dem tragen der Masken wird hier gefühlt auch immer schlechter.
> Die Hälfte hatte die Nase frei und bei Einer war die Maske unterm Kinn.


Kann man hier auch ganz oft beobachten.

Und noch was schwachsinniges: da haben sie bei uns die Besucherkapazitäten der Schwimmbäder um 200 Personen erhöht.
Die Leute stehen in den Schlangen an und halten die Abstände nicht ein.
Auf den Liegewiesen soll es wohl gehen. Aber wenn sie ins Schwimmbecken gehen sind sie wieder dicht beieinander.
Total bekloppt!

Wenn nächste Woche Mittwoch bei uns  die Schulen losgehen... das wird ein Chaos geben.

Jetzt haben sie beschlossen "Atempausen" für die Schüler zu ermöglichen.
Nach massiver Kritik seitens der Eltern.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. August 2020)

Genau wie das schwachsinnige Kohorten-Prinzip an Schulen und nach der Schule schön in Bus und oder Tram drängen ...


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

AErzte schuetteln den Kopf: "So kann es nicht weitergehen" | GMX

Aus dem Artikel


> Dazu gehöre eine Strategie zum regelmäßigen Belüften der Räume, die auch im Herbst und Winter durchzuhalten sei. Sinnvoll seien auch Masken auf dem Schulhof gerade in beengteren Bereichen. "Während des Unterrichts halte ich das nicht für angebracht. Da gibt es ja auch Abstandsregeln."


Die Abstandsregeln können aber schlecht in Klassen mit bis zu 30 Schülern eingehalten werden.

Ich hätte ja erstmal mit kleineren Klassen angefangen. Aber nein, es müssen ja unbedingt wieder alle gleichzeitig zur Schule gehen.




> Beim Krisenmanagement bleibe es wichtig, möglichst alle Corona-Fälle nachzuverfolgen, machte Johna deutlich. "Wenn wir einzelnen Fällen nicht mehr nachgehen, dann stoßen wir manchmal gar nicht auf eine Häufung von Infizierten."


Dann sollte man aber auch die Schüler testen und nicht nur alle 2 Wochen die Lehrer.


----------



## Eckism (8. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja erstmal mit kleineren Klassen angefangen. Aber nein, es müssen ja unbedingt wieder alle gleichzeitig zur Schule gehen.



Und wie stellst du Dir das vor? Einmal die Woche für die Schüler, dank kleinerer Klassen? Dann kann man sich die Schule irgendwie gleich sparen. Natürlich ist es Schwachsinn, mit der Maske in Klassen, meine Nichte ist auch schon ganz begeistert, aber irgendwie muss die Schule ja mal weitergehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2020)

Mal wieder Lachen über Deppen:

_".... Und wer die Kritik hier für eine Herabwürdigung eines „Andersdenkenden“  hält, der möge es so sehen. Fakten können grausam sein. Bei solchen  Leuten studieren zu müssen, ist es wohl auch. ...."_
Coronakrise – die wahre Wahrheit gibt es nur bei alternativen Fachleuten? – Gesundheits-Check


----------



## Whispercat (9. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und mit mehr Fällen nehmen zwangläufig auch die schweren Verläufe deutlich zu.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar, aber nennenswert?
> 
> Ich sag nur Bitfehler Herr Informatiker, ist das selbe.



Die Zahl der Intensivpatienten ist seit Monaten bei plusminus 250 da nimmt gar nichts zu. Deswegen ist auch das tägliche posten von 1000 Infizierten oder irgendwelchen tragischen Einzelschicksalen maximal nichtsaussagend. Vorallem dann wenn man dabei unterschlägt das diese 1000 nur noch durch stetig steigende Tests zustande kommen. 

Wenn du im März deinen "Infiziertenpeak" hattest mit knapp 7k Leuten pro Tag bei gleichzeitig 100k Tests und du im August 1k Leute pro Tag hast bei 550k Tests, steigen oder fallen die Zahlen dann im Gesamtbild ? Spoiler : Sie fallen und von daher verstehe ich nicht wie Wieler & Drosten schon wieder nichts besseres zu tun haben als uns das schwachsinnige Märchen der zweiten Welle zu erzählen. Vorallem dann nicht wenn man jetzt im Hochsommer damit anfängt Kinder da mit reinzuziehen obwohl die Zahlen solche Massnahmen hinten und vorne nicht rechtfertigen.

Und apropo Kinder : 
Bei Corona-Verdacht: Gesundheitsamt fordert Isolierung von Kindern  -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de
Wer gab Anweisungen an Gesundheitsaemter, Eltern mit Kindesentzug zu drohen?

Geisteskrank !


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Geisteskrank !



Mehr, als das!


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und wie stellst du Dir das vor? Einmal die Woche für die Schüler, dank kleinerer Klassen? Dann kann man sich die Schule irgendwie gleich sparen. Natürlich ist es Schwachsinn, mit der Maske in Klassen, meine Nichte ist auch schon ganz begeistert, aber irgendwie muss die Schule ja mal weitergehen.


Man könnte die Klassen z.B. in zwei Gruppen aufteilen und die dann abwechselnd zur Schule kommen lassen.
Dann können auch die Abstände eher eingehalten werden.
Nur am Anfang erstmal um zu gucken wie das funktioniert.
Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass wenn die Schüler die ganze Zeit Masken tragen müssen, sie noch kollabieren bei der Hitze.
Außerdem kann man sich damit schlechter konzentrieren.


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Drosten schon wieder nichts besseres zu tun haben als uns das schwachsinnige Märchen der zweiten Welle zu erzählen.


Tut er nicht. Wieler übrigens auch nicht. Dieses "Welle-Ding" kommt aus den Medien und von der Politik. Der Begriff der "zwiten Welle" ist nur ein Synonym für eine dringliche Warnung gemeint, dass man es nicht mehr soweit kommen lassen will wie im Frühjahr und weitaus früher Teile des Landes zum Stillstand bringen wird/muss. Der Apell lautet dabei auch gleichzeitig: Haltet euch an die aktuellen Regeln. Wenn nicht, dann landet ihr wieder dort, wo wir im Frühjahr waren.



Gestern in Stuttgart bei den Querdenkern




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vS2i_bRD0R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man könnte die Klassen z.B. in zwei Gruppen aufteilen und die dann abwechselnd zur Schule kommen lassen.
> Dann können auch die Abstände eher eingehalten werden.
> Nur am Anfang erstmal um zu gucken wie das funktioniert.
> Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass wenn die Schüler die ganze Zeit Masken tragen müssen, sie noch kollabieren bei der Hitze.
> Außerdem kann man sich damit schlechter konzentrieren.



Bei uns wurden die Klassen geteilt.
Mal gespannt wie es dann im September in der Berufsschule sein wird (gleiche Schule).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> ...Haltet euch an die aktuellen Regeln. Wenn nicht, dann landet ihr wieder dort, wo wir im Frühjahr waren....


Genau darum geht es und das bekommt man in die Köpfe bestimmter Ignoranten nicht herein.

Ich schaue jeden Tag in diese Darstellung und entscheide auf Basis der Fallzahlen meiner Kommune, was ist machen werde. Je wenige Infizierte, umso wenige Aktionen. Umarmen nur, wenn wir eine Woche bei null sind und ab fünf Fälle pro hunderttausend Mitbürger werde ich sehr vorsichtig.
Experience


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2020)

Wo waren wir denn im Frühjahr? Ich war arbeiten wie immer. Und ihr? Was hat sich denn geändert seitdem?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo waren wir denn im Frühjahr? Ich war arbeiten wie immer. Und ihr? Was hat sich denn geändert seitdem?



Durch die vielen Schließungen sind weniger Kontakte und damit auch weniger Personen infiziert worden.


----------



## Eckism (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man könnte die Klassen z.B. in zwei Gruppen aufteilen und die dann abwechselnd zur Schule kommen lassen.
> Dann können auch die Abstände eher eingehalten werden.
> Nur am Anfang erstmal um zu gucken wie das funktioniert.
> Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass wenn die Schüler die ganze Zeit Masken tragen müssen, sie noch kollabieren bei der Hitze.
> Außerdem kann man sich damit schlechter konzentrieren.



Hört sich simpel an, aber dadurch entstehen wieder andere  Probleme...die Lehrer hätten zum Beispiel bei der Ausarbeitung von  Klassenarbeiten/Test oder wie auch immer man das heute nennt, den  doppelten Aufwand. Zudem kommen die Schüler nicht in den "Flow"...sie  müssen nur irgendwie den einen Tag rum bekommen und dann ist erstmal  wieder Freizeit angesagt. Das man in den Klassenräumen die 1,5m oder 2m  Abstand einhalten kann ist das eine...die Pausen bzw. der  Klassenraumwechsel was ganz anderes.

Ich bin übrigens auch der  Meinung, das es mit Maske in der Schule völliger Unsinn ist. Es wird eh  nicht funktionieren, außer das es noch mehr Chaos gibt. Momentan geht  alles drunter und drüber...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo waren wir denn im Frühjahr? Ich war arbeiten wie immer. Und ihr? Was hat sich denn geändert seitdem?



Ich war nicht arbeiten...so um die 25.000€ weniger verdient bis jetzt...dieses Jahr hab ich eigentlich schon vollkommen abgeschrieben, mal sehen, was uns in Zukunft noch erwartet.


----------



## Johnny05 (9. August 2020)

Sie fallen und von daher verstehe ich nicht wie Wieler & Drosten schon wieder nichts besseres zu tun haben als uns das schwachsinnige Märchen der zweiten Welle zu erzählen.


Du hast es wieder nicht verstanden , oder ? Wieler und Drosten haben "das Märchen von der zweiten Welle" wie Ihr Corona - Verharmloser und Leugner das  nennt , überhaupt nicht erzählt ... aber Hauptsche die "eigene Wahrheit" die man sich selbst zurecht legt , ist die einzig Wahre.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Intensivpatienten ist seit Monaten bei plusminus 250 da nimmt gar nichts zu.



Weil sich die Risikogruppen selbst isolieren derzeit. 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Sie fallen und von daher verstehe ich nicht wie Wieler & Drosten schon wieder nichts besseres zu tun haben als uns das schwachsinnige Märchen der zweiten Welle zu erzählen.



Hast du es auch noch nicht mitbekommen? Am Wochenende werden weniger Tests gemacht, entsprechend werden da auch weniger Fälle gemeldet. 
Der Vergleich von Wochenende mit den Wochentagen zuvor/danach macht also keinen Sinn.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2020)

Mehr als 100.000 Menschen in Brasilien sind bereits an der angeblich "leichten Grippe" gestorben | WEB.DE


Coronavirus: Deutsche haben wenig Verstaendnis fuer Corona-Proteste - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Whispercat (9. August 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Sie fallen und von daher verstehe ich nicht wie  Wieler & Drosten schon wieder nichts besseres zu tun haben als uns  das schwachsinnige Märchen der zweiten Welle zu erzählen.
> 
> Du hast es wieder nicht verstanden , oder ? Wieler und Drosten haben  "das Märchen von der zweiten Welle" wie Ihr Corona - Verharmloser und  Leugner das  nennt , überhaupt nicht erzählt ... aber Hauptsche die  "eigene Wahrheit" die man sich selbst zurecht legt , ist die einzig  Wahre.



Wieler : 
WELT NEWS STREAM: CORONA-Fallzahlen steigen - RKI-Chef Wieler warnt vor zweiter Welle - YouTube am 28.7.2020 
Drosten : 
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl. am 5.8.2020 

Und  zum Thema ich würde irgendetwas "verharmlosen" oder "leugnen" bitte Quotes von den entsprechenden Stellen. Tut mir ja sehr leid ( als ob ) das ich im Gegensatz  zu dir nicht alles unreflektiert wiederkäue was die Tagesschau und  Konsorten mir vorsetzen, sondern das ich mich frage wie Zahlen überhaupt  zustande kommen aber wie hat schon der gute Sokrates gesagt "Der Kluge  lernt von alles und jedem, der Normale aus seinen Erfahrungen und der  Dumme weiss alles besser."



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hast du es  auch noch nicht mitbekommen? Am Wochenende werden weniger Tests gemacht,  entsprechend werden da auch weniger Fälle gemeldet.
> Der Vergleich von Wochenende mit den Wochentagen zuvor/danach macht also keinen Sinn.



Ich  rede nicht vom Wochenende sondern grundsätzlich von der Spanne März -  August. Wenn man am 27.3 mit 6933 Infizierten seinen bisherigen Peak bei 100k Tests pro Woche hatte, aber jetzt im August grade mal 1000  Infizierte bei 550k Tests rauskommen warum genau suggeriert man bei den  Medien die 1000 Infizierten wären ein besorgniserregender Anstieg obwohl  im Gesamtbild betrachtet die Zahlen sogar deutlich gesunken sind ? 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Deutsche haben wenig Verstaendnis fuer Corona-Proteste - DER SPIEGEL



Na zum Glück arbeitet der Spiegel nur mit seriösen  Umfrageunternehmen zusammen die tatsächlich versuchen einen Querschnitt  aus der Bevölkerung zu bekommen und nicht mit Civey die ihre Umfragen  nur auf ausgesuchten Partnerseiten platzieren. Oh wait .... 

Meinungsforschungsinstitut Civey: Repraesentativ daneben? - taz.de


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2020)

Forsa : 
    Umfrage: Mehrheit lehnt Demos gegen Corona-Massnahmen ab





Whispercat schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht mal weisst wie gezÃ¤hlt wird, oder wenn sich wie im Falle von Italien im nachhinein rausstellt das die offizielle Corona Todeszahl wahrscheinlich massiv zu hoch ist weil du einfach jeden der grade abkratzt als Corona Toten zÃ¤hlst, dann ist das genauso als wÃ¼rdest du einem Kind einen Zettel in die Hand drÃ¼cken und sagen "schreib mal irgend ne Zahl drauf" aber mit geprÃ¼ften Zahlen hat das nicht mehr das Geringste zu tun. Vorallem wenn man dann so Berichte liest Ã¼ber 50% mehr Herzinfarkt/Schlaganfall Tote, Alte die in Altenheimen einfach sich selbst Ã¼berlassen wurden und verhungern oder Leute die zu Hause gestorben sind aber trotzdem ohne Test automatisch in die Corona Statistik eingehen.
> 
> .





Whispercat schrieb:


> Und  zum Thema ich wÃ¼rde irgendetwas "verharmlosen" oder "leugnen" bitte Quotes von den entsprechenden Stellen. Tut mir ja sehr leid ( als ob ) das ich im Gegensatz  zu dir nichts alles unreflektiert wiederkÃ¤ue was die Tagesschau und  Konsorten mir vorsetzen, sondern das ich mich frage wie Zahlen Ã¼berhaupt  zustande kommen aber wie hat schon der gute Sokrates gesagt "Der Kluge  lernt von alles und jedem, der Normale aus seinen Erfahrungen und der  Dumme weiss alles besser."






Italien: Tatsächliche Zahl der Coronatoten unterschätzt
Italienische Studie belegt: Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten vermutlich noch viel hoeher als bisher bekannt | Luzerner Zeitung

kannst ja deine Alternative Fakten und wo du Sie beziehst ja offenlegen und uns " helfen".


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo waren wir denn im Frühjahr? Ich war arbeiten wie immer. Und ihr? Was hat sich denn geändert seitdem?


Ab Mitte März wurden bei mit für gut einen Monat alle Kundentermine gecancelt. Danach ging es mit sehr vorsichtigem Umgang untereinander weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man dafür einfach zeitweise wieder einführt, dass bei der Ausreise&Einreise der Reisepass gestempelt wird. Dann lässt sich nachprüfen, wer wann in welchem Land ein und ausgereist ist.



Du bist nie vor Schengen auf dem Landweg durch Europa gereist, oder? Praktisch komplett unmöglich.



> Wäre rechtlich doch eigentlich kein Problem. Die Daten werden weder zentral gespeichert und das mildere Mittel ist es im Vergleich zu komplett geschlossenen Grenzen auch.



Auch rechtlich wäre es ein extrem großes Problem, wenn der deutsche Bundestag kroatische Grenzer dazu verpflichten will, den Grenzübertritt aus Serbien im Pass zu verewigen. Insbesondere bei Leuten, die wegen doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft nicht einmal einen brauchen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es doch im Westen teilweise noch viel größere Corona-Demos gab, als bei uns im Osten. Wenn man jetzt an Stuttgart denkt.



Nicht nur teilweise. Die 20000 in Berlin sollen auch ziemlich fest in schwäbischer Hand und durch ettliche Busladungen Stuttgarter aufgefüllt gewesen sein.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Video: Covid-19 – 28-Jaehrige erhaelt doppelte Lungentransplantation | STERN.de
> 
> Auch noch 2fach. Oo



"Doppelte" Lungentransplantation heißt für gewöhnlich linker und rechter Flügel. Bei einer sich im ganzen Körper ausbreitetenden Infektion also zu erwarten, während man bei z.B. Krebs als ziemlich häufige "normale" Ursache nur die geschädigte Hälfte entnehmen muss.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist auch nur exemplarisch.
> 
> Die Idee mit all dem Gewese rund um Corona liegt ja darin begründet die Infektionraten so niedrig zu halten bis die Wissenschaft/Forschung mit einem Mittel für die Behandlung der Krankheit oder aber zur Immunisierung gegen das Virus aufwarten kann. Ich persönlich halte das für illusorisch. Gleichtzeitig sehe ich mich aber auch nicht in der Lage einem der 3-7% daran Versterbenden zu sagen, dass deren Leben weniger wiegt als das Wohl der Wirtschaft oder mein persönliches Wohlbefinden beim Maskentragen.



Illusorisch ist das nicht. Wir hatten während der extrem unglich verteilten und ohne Vorbereitung hereingebrochenen Maßnahmen im April/Mai eine Infektionsrate von deutlich unter 1 und rund 10% Wirtschaftseinbruch. Davon war aber ein erheblicher Teil in der Industrie nicht durch die Maßnahmen, sondern durch fehlende Lieferanten oder Abnehmer begründet und Konzepte wie man Läden trotz Corona relativ sicher führen kann, bestehen erst jetzt. Mit Home-Office-Vorbereitung, kleinskaliger Öffnung des Einzelhandels (begrenzte Personenzahl, etc.) und offenen Grenzen/funktionierendem Warenaustausch könnten wir wahrscheinlich 98% unserer Wirtschaftsleistung halten. "2% Abschwung" klingt zwar für die Oberen 10000 immer noch dramatisch, aber wenn man es gegenüber mittelfristig "2% Tote" aufwiegen muss, weiß ich, was ich wähle. Und die damals sehr unangenehmen Einschränkungen im privaten Raum könnte man durch sinnvolle Einschränkungen im öffentlichen Raum (Maskenpflicht im ÖPV kam erst NACH Ende des Lockdowns) und am Arbeitsplatz (Infektionen wie bei Tönnies, aber auch in diversen Büros, waren damals genauso wie heute erlaubt, dabei könnte man da mit wenig Aufwand viel erreichen) bei Einhaltung des gleichen Schutzniveaus weitestegehend abschaffen.
Also nein: Rein vom epidemologische, vom sozialen und sogar vom ökonomischen* her ist es absolut nicht illusorisch, dauerhaft mit R<<1 vor sich hin zu leben. Nur politisch ist es nicht machbar.

*: Einige Branchen, vor allem im Bereich Veranstaltungen, wären natürlich überproportional getroffen, aber die volkswirtschaftliche Möglichkeit hängt eben nicht daran, dass es allen super geht (das war auch ohne Corona nie der Fall), sondern daran, dass es im Großen und Ganzen aufgeht. Das ist definitiv möglich.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Die langen Metallhebel sind dafür gemacht sie mit dem Ellenbogen zu bedienen  .



Leider sind sie meist auf Hüfthöhe montiert. Ich bediene sie in der Regel auch am hinteren Ende, wo kaum jemand anfasst, und fange in der hohlen Hand genug Desinfektionsmittel auf, um den betroffenen Finger zu baden. Mit dem Ellbogen käme ich z.B. beim Einkaufen gar nicht ran, ohne dass mir die Beutel von der Schulter rutschen.




muadib schrieb:


> PS
> Gibt es auch Desinfektionsmittel die geruchlos sind? Ich bin regelmäßig an einem Ort, bei dem das Desinfektionsmittel das ich benutze, geruchlos ist. Ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob da jemand einfach Wasser verwendet um Kosten zu sparen.



Komplett geruchslos ist mir noch nicht begegnet, aber die nicht auf Ehanol basierenden sind zum Teil sehr geruchsarm. Wenn sie in luftiger Umgebung und beschränkter Menge eingesetzt werden, musst du dir da die Hände schon nass vor die Nase halten, um es leicht wahrzunehmen. Andererseits sind solche Mittel afaik auch teurer und somit gerade bei Orten, an denen man sogar eine Verdünnung befürchtet, eher unwahrscheinlich...




Eckism schrieb:


> Und wie stellst du Dir das vor? Einmal die Woche für die Schüler, dank kleinerer Klassen? Dann kann man sich die Schule irgendwie gleich sparen.



Nö. 1 Tag Präsenzunterricht ist schon ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber gar keiner Möglichkeit der direkten Schüler-Lehrer-Interaktion. Natürlich ist es nicht so gut, wie 5 Tage - aber es ist viel besser als das jetzt praktizierte "Ein Tag und dann zwei Wochen Quarantäne". Mit guter Planung und entsprechender Bereitschaft auf Lehrer-, Schüler- und Elternseite zu flexiblen Arbeitszeiten sehe ich auch kein Problem, statt einem Tag/Woche für je ein Fünftel zwei Tage die Woche für je ein Viertel zu ermöglichen. Wir nutzen normalerweise den Samstag nicht und in niedrigeren Klassen auch fast nur den Vormittag. Es wäre rechnerisch möglich, die wöchentlichen Stundenslosts  auf das Niveau von acht Durchschnitts-Schultagen zu erhöhen und an eben je "zwei" davon ein Viertel einer Klasse zu unterrichten, was 7-8 Schülern entspricht. Bei dieser Zahl ist es dann auch in den verfügbaren Klassenzimmern kein Problem, Abstände einzuhalten und man verhindert, bei entsprechender zeitlichen Staffelung, Personenkonzentrationen in Pausen und bei der An- Abfahrt. Weiter entzerrt wird das Ganze, in dem Fächer wie Sport, Kunst und Musik, wo es um die Übung von leicht zu Hause bzw. unter Corona-Bedingungen gar nicht durchführbaren Handlungen geht und nicht um die Wissensaneignung, beim Präsenzunterricht ganz rausfallen.

Wie gesagt: Das Ergebnis wäre nicht auf dem Niveau herkömmlichen Unterrichts, vor allem um die gezielte Förderung von Lernunwilligen muss man sich große Sorgen machen, und für den zusätzlich zu leistenden Remote-Unterricht muss das Geld, dass bislang in "WLAN" fließt, endlich mal für genug Lehrer ausgegeben werden. Aber es ist eben die deutlich bessere Alternative zu "gar kein Unterricht" und das sind die einzigen beiden Optionen, die es im Moment gibt. (Naja - man könnte es noch mit Vollschutz versuchen )



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo waren wir denn im Frühjahr? Ich war arbeiten wie immer. Und ihr? Was hat sich denn geändert seitdem?



Ich habe mehr Home Office gemacht und ziehe das bis heute durch. Ansonsten hat sich arbeitsmäßig nur eins im letzten halben Jahr getan: Es gab mehr faul-zu-Hause-Sitzer, die ich beneiden konnte und über deren Gebahren sich insbesondere meine Freundin aufregt, die leider kein Home Office macht und deren kürzester/schnellster Weg zur Arbeit durch Parkanlagen voller "Abstand ist mir doch egal"-Idioten führt 




Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich  rede nicht vom Wochenende sondern grundsätzlich von der Spanne März -  August. Wenn man am 27.3 mit 6933 Infizierten seinen bisherigen Peak bei 100k Tests pro Tag hatte, aber jetzt im August grade mal 1000  Infizierte bei 550k Tests rauskommen warum genau suggeriert man bei den  Medien die 1000 Infizierten wären ein besorgniserregender Anstieg obwohl  im Gesamtbild betrachtet die Zahlen sogar deutlich gesunken sind ?



Die *Quote* der positiv getesteten hat sich im Verlauf der letzten Wochen verdoppelt und damit Schuss mit dem Schwachsinn...


----------



## Eckism (9. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. 1 Tag Präsenzunterricht ist schon ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber gar keiner Möglichkeit der direkten Schüler-Lehrer-Interaktion. Natürlich ist es nicht so gut, wie 5 Tage - aber es ist viel besser als das jetzt praktizierte "Ein Tag und dann zwei Wochen Quarantäne". Mit guter Planung und entsprechender Bereitschaft auf Lehrer-, Schüler- und Elternseite zu flexiblen Arbeitszeiten sehe ich auch kein Problem, statt einem Tag/Woche für je ein Fünftel zwei Tage die Woche für je ein Viertel zu ermöglichen. Wir nutzen normalerweise den Samstag nicht und in niedrigeren Klassen auch fast nur den Vormittag. Es wäre rechnerisch möglich, die wöchentlichen Stundenslosts  auf das Niveau von acht Durchschnitts-Schultagen zu erhöhen und an eben je "zwei" davon ein Viertel einer Klasse zu unterrichten, was 7-8 Schülern entspricht. Bei dieser Zahl ist es dann auch in den verfügbaren Klassenzimmern kein Problem, Abstände einzuhalten und man verhindert, bei entsprechender zeitlichen Staffelung, Personenkonzentrationen in Pausen und bei der An- Abfahrt. Weiter entzerrt wird das Ganze, in dem Fächer wie Sport, Kunst und Musik, wo es um die Übung von leicht zu Hause bzw. unter Corona-Bedingungen gar nicht durchführbaren Handlungen geht und nicht um die Wissensaneignung, beim Präsenzunterricht ganz rausfallen.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Das Ergebnis wäre nicht auf dem Niveau herkömmlichen Unterrichts, vor allem um die gezielte Förderung von Lernunwilligen muss man sich große Sorgen machen, und für den zusätzlich zu leistenden Remote-Unterricht muss das Geld, dass bislang in "WLAN" fließt, endlich mal für genug Lehrer ausgegeben werden. Aber es ist eben die deutlich bessere Alternative zu "gar kein Unterricht" und das sind die einzigen beiden Optionen, die es im Moment gibt. (Naja - man könnte es noch mit Vollschutz versuchen )



Wo willst du denn die Lehrer hernehmen? In Deutschland sind die Klassen nicht aus Spaß an der Freude so groß.

Lehrer machen in ihrer Freizeit, schon viel Schulisches, den Nächsten Tag vorbereiten, Tests kontrollieren usw...das sind Menschen und keine Roboter, die keine Freizeit wolen/brauchen. Kann natürlich sein, das du aus einem anderen Land kommst, aber in Deutschland wird das so nix.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn die Lehrer hernehmen? In Deutschland sind die Klassen nicht aus Spaß an der Freude so groß.
> 
> Lehrer machen in ihrer Freizeit, schon viel Schulisches, den Nächsten Tag vorbereiten, Tests kontrollieren usw...das sind Menschen und keine Roboter, die keine Freizeit wolen/brauchen. Kann natürlich sein, das du aus einem anderen Land kommst, aber in Deutschland wird das so nix.




Ist  mit Pflegekräfte auch so, woher Leute nehmen.. hätten wri rauf  lari Fari gemacht?  sind ja auch keine Roboter die sich nicht Infizieren und müde werden.
Ex Krankenpfleger Zwangsrekrutieren ?^^  

Gesundheit und Soziales(Berufe) herrscht schon einiges an Mangel


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch rechtlich wäre es ein extrem großes Problem, wenn der deutsche Bundestag kroatische Grenzer dazu verpflichten will, den Grenzübertritt aus Serbien im Pass zu verewigen. Insbesondere bei Leuten, die wegen doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft nicht einmal einen brauchen.



Sinnvoll wäre natürlich eine Koordination innerhalb der EU. Dazu ist Serbien kein EU-Mitglied, es ist also eh eine EU-Außengrenze, wo entsprechend kontrolliert wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht nur teilweise. Die 20000 in Berlin sollen auch ziemlich fest in schwäbischer Hand und durch ettliche Busladungen Stuttgarter aufgefüllt gewesen sein.



Also auch super Infektionsverbreitung in den Bussen. 
Die hätte man gleich abfangen und in Quarantäne stecken sollen.


----------



## Eckism (9. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ist  mit Pflegekräfte auch so, woher Leute nehmen.. hätten wri rauf  lari Fari gemacht?  sind ja auch keine Roboter die sich nicht Infizieren und müde werden.
> Ex Krankenpfleger Zwangsrekrutieren ?^^
> 
> Gesundheit und Soziales(Berufe) herrscht schon einiges an Mangel



Hab ich auch nie behauptet, das ihr euch alles gefallen lassen sollt...aber man steht halt oft mit dem Rücken zur Wand, das weiß ich.

Trotzdem danke ich allen Pflegern, in der Hoffnung, das ich sie nie brauchen werde.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn die Lehrer hernehmen? In Deutschland sind die Klassen nicht aus Spaß an der Freude so groß.
> 
> Lehrer machen in ihrer Freizeit, schon viel Schulisches, den Nächsten Tag vorbereiten, Tests kontrollieren usw...das sind Menschen und keine Roboter, die keine Freizeit wolen/brauchen. Kann natürlich sein, das du aus einem anderen Land kommst, aber in Deutschland wird das so nix.


Dann sollte der Staat mal anfangen mehr in Bildung zu investieren.
Genauso wie das Gesundheitssystem attraktiver zu machen.


----------



## Eckism (9. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollte der Staat mal anfangen mehr in Bildung zu investieren.
> Genauso wie das Gesundheitssystem attraktiver zu machen.



Er sollte nicht anfangen...er hätte es nicht so vergammeln lassen sollen...

Und mal ehrlich, wölltest du heutzutage Lehrer sein, wo Respekt gegen Lehrer ein Fremdwort geworden ist? Ich würde lieber Sozialhilfeempfänger werden als Lehrer.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wölltest du heutzutage Lehrer sein, wo Respekt gegen Lehrer ein Fremdwort geworden ist?


Nein! Nicht mal wenn man mir 5000 Euro Netto zahlen würde.
Aber ich könnte auch andere Berufe wie Kranken oder Altenpfleger nicht ausüben.
Und bin dankbar das es Menschen gibt die sowas machen oder machen  können.
Für die muß man die Bedingungen verbessern.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wölltest du heutzutage Lehrer sein, wo Respekt gegen Lehrer ein Fremdwort geworden ist? Ich würde lieber Sozialhilfeempfänger werden als Lehrer.



Und Erzieher  ?


----------



## Eckism (9. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und Erzieher  ?



Erzieher im Kindergarten? Bei den ganzen Hysterischen Weibern...ähhhh Müttern, die einem ne Liste geben, was das Kind alles nicht Essen darf, nicht machen darf...nönö, danke. Eine Nichte von mir hat so ne Mutter, mein Gott, geht die einen auf'n Kranz...das Kind darf nicht essen, was es will, das Kind darf nicht schwitzen...was will man denn mit sowas als Erzieher anfangen? Frühs in die Zwangsjacke stecken und anketten?


----------



## Whispercat (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Italien: Tatsächliche Zahl der Coronatoten unterschätzt
> Italienische Studie belegt: Zahl der Coronavirus-Toten vermutlich noch viel hoeher als bisher bekannt | Luzerner Zeitung
> 
> kannst ja deine Alternative Fakten und wo du Sie beziehst ja offenlegen und uns " helfen".


*
Seite 1040 am 27.7.2020*



Whispercat schrieb:


> Es wäre halt ziemlich hilfreich wenn man den   Inhalt von "Studien"  auch lesen würde denn hättest du das getan dann   hättest du gemerkt das  diese Studie auf Schätzungen basiert und damit   keine zuverlässigen  Rückschlüsse auf effektive Todeszahlen zulässt.   Denn leider gehöre ich  zu der Sorte von Menschen die sich Quellen auch   ansehen und da sich  diese Studie laut eigener Aussage auf :
> 
> "We obtained the number of reported COVID-19 deaths in Italy _*from the National Health Authority*_.[SUP]4[/SUP]    Deaths are reported for patients who tested positive in hospitals and  a   few nursing homes. Reported COVID-19 deaths do not include people  who   died at home or in care facilities where testing was not  performed. We   obtained preliminary mortality data for January 12 to  April 4, 2020,  _*from the Italian National Institute of Statistics*_
> 
> ...


Hätte man mitbekommen können wenn man daran interessiert wäre sich mit  den Argumenten des Gegenübers auseinanderzusetzen aber spätestens dann 3  Tage später auf Seite 1051 wo ich dich extra nochmal darauf hingewiesen  habe : 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich hab ja eigentlich gedacht das es in 3   Tagen machbar wäre das die Boys des Clubs der einzigen unwiderlegbaren   Wahrheit™ es hinbekommen würde meine Zahlen aus Italien zu wiederlegen   nachdem man erst mit einer krassen™ Studie rumgepost hat, aber irgendwie   werdet ihr ja immer erstaunlich kleinlaut wenn man es mit Zahlen zu  tun  hat die scheinbar nicht ins eigene Weltbild der apokalyptischen   Todesseuche passen.



Aber neeeeeee, natürlich nicht, stattdessen postest du die selbe  schwachsinnige Studie fast 2 Wochen später nochmal, cherrypickst dir  einen Beitrag von mir auf Seite 1037 raus und forderst dann Belege die 3  Seiten später kamen.  (Ist das eigentlich Absicht oder liest du  wirklich nur was du lesen willst ?) Und was heisst hier "alternative  Fakten" ? Meine Daten zu Italien stammen vom italienischen  Gesundheitsamt und vom Statistikamt und nur bevor es jetzt kommt - es  ist übrigens nicht mein Problem wenn du der italienischen Sprache  scheinbar nicht mächtig bist. In diesem Fall würde ich dir halt  empfehlen einen Translator zu benutzen oder deine Zeit mal sinnvoll  dahingehend zu investieren ne Fremdsprache zu lernen anstatt mich schon  wieder mit deiner Zurschaustellung von absolutem Unwissen zu belustigen.  

Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren .... wobei doch, eine hab ich noch :



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die *Quote* der positiv getesteten hat sich im Verlauf der letzten Wochen verdoppelt und damit Schuss mit dem Schwachsinn...



Und warum hat sich die Qoute der Neuinfizierten deiner Meinung nach verdoppelt ? ( WSDLANGARH ? < für meinen inneren Nostradamus  )


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

Lustig wenn man in DE übers Gesundheitssystem heult. Wir können froh sein, dass es hier so gut ist und nicht so schlecht wie in 99% der anderen Länder auf der Welt.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollte der Staat mal anfangen mehr in Bildung zu investieren.



Macht er aber nicht, weil Bildung kein Profit abwirft.


----------



## Eckism (10. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Macht er aber nicht, weil Bildung kein Profit abwirft.



Zukünftig schon, nur nicht sofort.


----------



## Tekkla (10. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Macht er aber nicht, weil Bildung kein Profit abwirft.


Macht er wohl. Und manchmal, so wie beim Digitalpakt, sieht man auch, dass es gar nicht zuwenig Geld sondern zu wenig Wille und zu wenig Know-How ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

#Faktenfuchs: Mehr Corona-Tests, mehr Infizierte? | BR24




Eckism schrieb:


> Erzieher im Kindergarten? Bei den ganzen Hysterischen Weibern...ähhhh Müttern, die einem ne Liste geben, was das Kind alles nicht Essen darf, nicht machen darf...nönö, danke. Eine Nichte von mir hat so ne Mutter, mein Gott, geht die einen auf'n Kranz...das Kind darf nicht essen, was es will, das Kind darf nicht schwitzen...was will man denn mit sowas als Erzieher anfangen? Frühs in die Zwangsjacke stecken und anketten?



Der KiTa-Song | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube

Irgendwer muss es halt tun , würden alle so denken dann hätten wir keinen Erzieher.


Ich würde aber einigen forum User mal ne Freiwillige Dienst in Pflegeheim oder sozialeinrichtungen  gönnen , damit die mal Empathie haben . obwohl?

 Lieber nicht.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber einigen forum User mal ne Freiwillige Dienst in Pflegeheim oder sozialeinrichtungen  gönnen , damit die mal Empathie haben . obwohl?
> 
> Lieber nicht.


Ich hatte mal mit Anfang 20, als ich Fachabi im Sozial - und Gesundheitswesen machen wollte, ein Jahr lang Praktikum in einen Altenheim gemacht.
Aber keine Pflege. Eher Betreuung/Beschäftigung. Pforte/Cafeteria, Speisesaal und verschiedene Therapieangebote mit einen Therapeuten zusammen.
Die hatten mich auch gefragt ob ich Pflege machen wollte und mir eventuell was dazu verdienen. Das hatte ich abgelehnt. Sowas kann ich einfach nicht. Ausser  bei nahen Familienangehörigen.
Die Erfahrung damals war aber ganz nett.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal mit Anfang 20, als ich Fachabi im Sozial - und Gesundheitswesen machen wollte, ein Jahr lang Praktikum in einen Altenheim gemacht.
> Aber keine Pflege. Eher Betreuung/Beschäftigung. Pforte/Cafeteria, Speisesaal und verschiedene Therapieangebote mit einen Therapeuten zusammen.
> Die hatten mich auch gefragt ob ich Pflege machen wollte und mir eventuell was dazu verdienen. Das hatte ich abgelehnt. Sowas kann ich einfach nicht. Ausser  bei nahen Familienangehörigen.
> Die Erfahrung damals war aber ganz nett.



War in der Zeit noch keinen Wehrpflicht?  

Mir erzählen die ältere Mitarbeiter, das früher mehr leute gab. also war man früher fertig und paar Pfleger könnten mit eine Gruppe Bewohnern ins Altstadt spazieren gehen , jetzt kannste froh sein, wenne mal Zeit fürs Klo hast   .


----------



## Eckism (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> #Faktenfuchs: Mehr Corona-Tests, mehr Infizierte? | BR24
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Jugendlicher wäre ich gern Erzieher in nem Kindergarten geworden...wenn ich die Eltern heute sehe, bin ich froh, das es anders gekommen ist. Mit 3 von meinen 4 Nichten komme ich super klar, nur nicht mit dem einen Biest mit der Psychomutter.^^
Eigentlich komm ich ich aber mit allen Kindern klar, solang die Elterliche Erziehung halbwegs funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> War in der Zeit noch keinen Wehrpflicht?


Doch davor. Ich habe quasi in beide Bereiche reingeschnuppert.



> Mir erzählen die ältere Mitarbeiter, das früher mehr leute gab. also war man früher fertig und paar Pfleger könnten mit eine Gruppe Bewohnern ins Altstadt spazieren gehen , jetzt kannste froh sein, wenne mal Zeit fürs Klo hast   .


Auch damals war das schon stressig. Ich war im größten Altenheim unserer Stadt. Damals schon mit 150 Betten.
Da gab es auch schon richtig Druck. Teilweise habe ich auch Mobbing mitbekommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

Corona-Schutzmasken: Dutzende Lieferanten klagen gegen Gesundheitsministerium - DER SPIEGEL  

Aber sind  welche drunter die  mit der  Qualität unterirdisch waren, hätte ich auch nicht angenommen .  



Off topic:




Eckism schrieb:


> Als Jugendlicher wäre ich gern Erzieher in nem Kindergarten geworden...wenn ich die Eltern heute sehe, bin ich froh, das es anders gekommen ist. .



Dann sind solche Berufe nichts für dich, ist nämlich alltägliche Konflikte die man meistern muss..auch wenn es  für dich unangenehm ist. 

Ich musste auch einige SS opas pflegen und versorgen und paar von denen hatten  nichts dazu gelernt, musste man halt durch. 




RyzA schrieb:


> Doch davor. Ich habe quasi in beide Bereiche reingeschnuppert.



Das fing schon in den 90er an da kam ja die Reform. 



> Auch damals war das schon stressig. Ich war im größten Altenheim unserer Stadt. Damals schon mit 150 Betten.
> Da gab es auch schon richtig Druck. Teilweise habe ich auch Mobbing mitbekommen.




Unser Stadt betreibt 3 pflegeheime , eins davon müsste 300 Betten haben. 

Der heimleiter ist aber schlimm , in 2 Jahren  40 Arbeitsgerichte gegen Mitarbeiter (anwaltskosten + Abfindungen usw)


----------



## tdi-fan (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann sind solche Berufe nichts für dich, ist nämlich alltägliche Konflikte die man meistern muss..auch wenn es  für dich unangenehm ist.
> 
> Ich musste auch einige SS opas pflegen und versorgen und paar von denen hatten  nichts dazu gelernt, musste man halt durch.



Für mich wäre das auch nichts, und bei meinen Eltern auch nicht. Meine Mutter macht das noch Teilzeit in der mobilen Pflege. Aber Respekt jedem, der in der Branche arbeitet.

Für mich ist der beste Job mit ganz wenig Menschen, am besten gar keine.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Für mich ist der beste Job mit ganz wenig Menschen, am besten gar keine.


Eine hohe Publikums bzw Kundenfrequenz ist auch nichts mehr für mich.

Topic:Coronavirus-Live-Ticker: Die Lage am Montag, 10. August | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

Was macht ihr beruflich ? 
Und hatte corona + maßnahme einen Einfluss auf diese gehabt ?


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Ich arbeite, wie ich schon mal woanders schrieb, seit 12 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerkstatt. Ich habe 50% Schwerbehinderung.
Wegen Corona sitze ich seit Mitte März zu Hause. Ein paar meiner Kollegen arbeiten schon wieder, aber die dürfen noch nicht alle beschäftigen.
Strenge Auflagen vom Land. Da bei uns die meisten Mitarbeiter auch Vorerkrankungen haben und zur Risikogruppe gehören.
Also bin ich sozusagen auf Abruf. Geld kriege ich weiterhin. Aber nur zu Hause sitzen ist auch doof.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich arbeite, wie ich schon mal woanders schrieb, seit 12 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerkstatt. Ich habe 50% Schwerbehinderung.
> Wegen Corona sitze ich seit Mitte März zu Hause. Ein paar meiner Kollegen arbeiten schon wieder, aber die dürfen noch nicht alle beschäftigen.
> Strenge Auflagen vom Land. Da bei uns die meisten Mitarbeiter auch Vorerkrankungen haben und zur Risikogruppe gehören.
> Also bin ich sozusagen auf Abruf. Geld kriege ich weiterhin. Aber nur zu Hause sitzen ist auch doof.



Jo, ne Zeit lang ist das mal ganz erholsam aber dauerhaft? Ne besser nicht.


----------



## Eckism (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr beruflich ?
> Und hatte corona + maßnahme einen Einfluss auf diese gehabt ?



Selbständiger Industriemechaniker...4 Monate nix verdient, aber momentan arbeite ich mal wieder.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (10. August 2020)

Die 20 Millionen wurden überschritten.

*
 20.012.317 bestätigte Fälle,
 734.791 Tote,
 12.928.099 Genesene
*
_(wie immer ausschließlich offizielle zahlen, ohne Dunkelziffern)_


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Hände haben dieses Jahr mehr Alkohol abbekommen als meine Leber.



Ähm ... ja,
trinken,
nicht schütteln.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich arbeite, wie ich schon mal woanders schrieb, seit 12 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerkstatt. Ich habe 50% Schwerbehinderung.
> Wegen Corona sitze ich seit Mitte März zu Hause. Ein paar meiner Kollegen arbeiten schon wieder, aber die dürfen noch nicht alle beschäftigen.
> Strenge Auflagen vom Land. Da bei uns die meisten Mitarbeiter auch Vorerkrankungen haben und zur Risikogruppe gehören.
> Also bin ich sozusagen auf Abruf. Geld kriege ich weiterhin. Aber nur zu Hause sitzen ist auch doof.



Mein Onkel ist körperlich schwerstbehindert, der hätte schon längst  Abschlagfrei ins Rente gehen können, will aber noch eine Schuljahr machen. Ist halt Lehrer auf Realschule(nur Kunst)


----------



## Xaphyr (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr beruflich ?
> Und hatte corona + maßnahme einen Einfluss auf diese gehabt ?


Selbständiger Systemintegrator. Da meine Arbeit kaum direkten Kontakt zu Menschen erfordert, was mein kleines, schwarzes Misantropenherz ohnehin glücklich macht und der Markt für IT sich um andere Arten von Viren Gedanken machen muss, läuft es bei mir im Grunde unverändert weiter. Mein Kundenstamm besteht allerdings auch zu gut 80% aus Stammkunden.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mein Onkel ist körperlich schwerstbehindert, der hätte schon längst  Abschlagfrei ins Rente gehen können, will aber noch eine Schuljahr machen. Ist halt Lehrer auf Realschule(nur Kunst)


Bei mir ist das psychisch. Ich kann keinen Stress mehr ab. Deswegen habe ich mich damit abgefunden, nicht mehr auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

Ärztevereinigung zweifelt offizielle Zahlen in Türkei an

Ich Zweifel immer was aus Eltern's Heimatland kommt.  :p 





RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das psychisch. Ich kann keinen Stress mehr ab. Deswegen habe ich mich damit abgefunden, nicht mehr auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt zu arbeiten.



Was macht man dort genau?


----------



## Xaphyr (10. August 2020)

Auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt?


----------



## keinnick (10. August 2020)

Der erste Arbeitsmarkt, ist der Arbeitsmarkt, den Du täglich in der Zeitung oder auch auf diversen Jobportalen siehst. Nicht jeder kann dort arbeiten. Darum gibt es etwas, was man den zweiten Arbeitsmarkt nennt. Das können z. B., wie geschrieben, Behindertenwerkstätten sein.


----------



## Tekkla (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich Zweifel immer was aus Eltern's Heimatland kommt.  :p


Bist du etwa einer der wenigen Nachkommen in D, die nicht AKP hörig sind?


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mein Onkel ist körperlich schwerstbehindert, der hätte schon längst  Abschlagfrei ins Rente gehen können, will aber noch eine Schuljahr machen. Ist halt Lehrer auf Realschule(nur Kunst)



Finde ich sehr cool diese Einstellung.


@RyzA
Sich mit solchen Dingen abzufinden schafft auch nicht jeder. Ich meine es sich selbst einzugestehen das Dinge eben sind, wie sie sind. Ich finde das sehr schwer, wenngleich ich auch in diese Richtung Mensch tendiere.  So wie mit diesen Eltern, die immer behaupten das ihre Kinder niemals irgendwas haben/machen oder sind. Zum Beispiel eine Lernschwäche o.ä. und dann sitzen die Kinder vor den Hausaufgaben und weinen weil Mutti oder Vati es nicht einsehen wollen das ihr Kind anders! lernen sollte/müsste. Mehr ist es ja nicht, nur das der Unterricht eben entsprechend, zielführend gegliedert werden muß. Man sollte den Kindern vor allem Zeit geben und nur Druck machen wo es Sinn macht. Ich hatte damals bei unserer Mittleren eine Lernschwäche vermutet und das ganze sehr früh abklären lassen, schon vor der 3 Klasse. Und heute macht sie eine Ausbildung, ganz normal, da ist nix dabei aber viele Eltern wollen das nicht verstehen. Deswegen finde ich auch das es Respekt verdient, wenn man sich mit dem/seinem Leben arrangieren kann.


----------



## Johnny05 (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr beruflich ?
> Und hatte corona + maßnahme einen Einfluss auf diese gehabt ?



Maschinenbau - Techniker mit Meisterbrief und viele Jahre auf Auslands - Montage gewesen , bis meine Frau meinte das Ich besser damit aufhöre , als Ich in Pakistan bei einer  Maschinen - Montage einen Bombenanschlag live mitbekommen habe. Sowas ist echt die Hölle und diejenigen die meinen Deutschland sei ja so ******** , sollten besser den Mund halten. 

Jetzt betreue Ich die Logistik - Abteilung meiner Firma und von zu Hause arbeiten ist da nicht möglich . Ich war insgesamt 3 Wochen im Lockdown da die Ersatzteil - Versorgung von einigen Zulieferern komplett ausgesetzt wurde.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Xaphyr (10. August 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Sich mit solchen Dingen abzufinden schafft auch nicht jeder. Ich meine es sich selbst einzugestehen das Dinge eben sind, wie sie sind. Ich finde das sehr schwer, wenngleich ich auch in diese Richtung Mensch tendiere.  So wie mit diesen Eltern, die immer behaupten das ihre Kinder niemals irgendwas haben/machen oder sind. Zum Beispiel eine Lernschwäche o.ä. und dann sitzen die Kinder vor den Hausaufgaben und weinen weil Mutti oder Vati es nicht einsehen wollen das ihr Kind anders! lernen sollte/müsste. Mehr ist es ja nicht, nur das der Unterricht eben entsprechend, zielführend gegliedert werden muß. Man sollte den Kindern vor allem Zeit geben und nur Druck machen wo es Sinn macht. Ich hatte damals bei unserer Mittleren eine Lernschwäche vermutet und das ganze sehr früh abklären lassen, schon vor der 3 Klasse. Und heute macht sie eine Ausbildung, ganz normal, da ist nix dabei aber viele Eltern wollen das nicht verstehen. Deswegen finde ich auch das es Respekt verdient, wenn man sich mit dem/seinem Leben arrangieren kann.


Das war mit Abstand das reflektierteste und selbstloseste, was ich seit langem hier gelesen habe.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bist du etwa einer der wenigen Nachkommen in D, die nicht AKP hörig sind?



Meine Eltern auch nicht ^^


----------



## Xaphyr (10. August 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> [...] Sowas ist echt die Hölle und diejenigen die meinen Deutschland sei ja so ******** , sollten besser den Mund halten.


Das ist schon ein Extrembeispiel und im Grunde verstehe ich, denke ich, was du damit sagen willst.
Dennoch finde ich deine Aussage ziemlich verallgemeinernd und belanglos.

Das erinnert mich an die breite Bagatellisierung von THC.
Aber nur weil Alkohol auch gefährlich ist, ist Cannabis deswegen kein Broccoli.
Und nur weil in manch anderen Ländern Krieg herrscht, ist hierzulande nicht alles Ponyhof.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn die Lehrer hernehmen? In Deutschland sind die Klassen nicht aus Spaß an der Freude so groß.



Ne, aber aus Spaß am Geld sparen. Einen Mangel an Lehramtsstudenten bzw. Interessenten daran haben wir vergleichsweise selten, aber wenn man nur einen Teil davon für 10 Monate im Jahr befristet anstellt, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn in den !Schulen!, aber nicht auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, ein Mangel herrscht. Davon abgesehen zielt mein Vorschlag auf eine maximal gleich hohe, bei Umsetzung der letzten Anregungen leicht niedrigere Gesamtzahl der Präsenzstunden ab, wie bei regulärem Unterricht. (Klassenfahrten, etc. entfallen zusätzlich) Zusätzliche Lehrerzeit wird nur für die Remote-Betreuung benötigt, diese kann aber teilweise parallel während der jetzt deutlich entspannteren Präsenzstunden erfolgen (wenn 8 Schüler an einer Aufgabe arbeiten, ergeben sich weniger Fragen als wenn es 32 machen) und teilweise auch von nicht voll qualifizierten Personen übernommen werden. Muss man nur bezahlen wollen - wie jede Alternative zur kostenlosen Wunschfee, die Corona fix weghext. Oder eben nicht, zur Überraschung scheinbar aller.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre natürlich eine Koordination innerhalb der EU. Dazu ist Serbien kein EU-Mitglied, es ist also eh eine EU-Außengrenze, wo entsprechend kontrolliert wird.



Was ändert eine Koordination am nicht bewältibaren Kontrollaufkommen an den Inner-EU-Grenzen? Nichts. Was ändern die Kontrollen an den EU-Außengrenzen daran, das es selbst in diesem Fall schlichtweg kein Dokument gibt, in dem der von dir geforderte Stempel landen könnte (von Inner-EU-Risikogebieten ganz zu schweigen)? Nichts.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Und warum hat sich die Qoute der Neuinfizierten deiner Meinung nach verdoppelt ? ( WSDLANGARH ? < für meinen inneren Nostradamus  )



Meinung? Sorry, aber ich werde mit dir nicht über "Meinungen" diskutieren; da reicht mir vollkommen, was du regelmäßig verbreitest. Hier geht es aber auch um Fakten und um es auf 1. Klässlerniveau runterzubrechen:
Wenn die Quote im Testergebnis hochgeht (und der Test was taugt), dann hat man damit herausgefunden, dass die Quote in der getesteten Population hochgegangen ist. Was man ja auch herausfinden wollte/sollte. Und die Testpopulation war früher "Deutschland mit Schwerpunkt auf Leuten mit Symptomen/Risikokontakten" und heute "Deutschland mit verkleinertem Schwerpunkt auf Leuten mit Symptomen/Risikokontakten", was also schlussendlinch bedeutet, dass der Anteil der Infizierten an der deutschen Bevölkerung insgesamt gestiegen ist. Um mehr als Faktor 2. Während du scheinbar "meinst", das Gegeteil müsse der Fall sein...


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ändern die Kontrollen an den EU-Außengrenzen daran, das es selbst in diesem Fall schlichtweg kein Dokument gibt, in dem der von dir geforderte Stempel landen könnte (von Inner-EU-Risikogebieten ganz zu schweigen)? Nichts.



Ohne Pass keine Einreise. Ganz einfach. Bzw. schon gar keine Ausreise.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bzw. schon gar keine Ausreise.



Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu bauen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

Es geht um die regulären Grenzkontrollen.

Da wird immer erst kontrolliert, wer ausreist und was du ausführen willst und 50m weiter wird kontrolliert, wer einreist und was du einführen willst.
Ein Problem hast du nur, wenn dich die einen raus gelassen haben, die anderen aber nicht reinlassen wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um die regulären Grenzkontrollen.



Wie gesagt, wenn man die Leute nicht mehr rauslässt (Einreiseverbot fände ich ok), geht das in die Kategorie Eiserner Vorhang.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

Es gibt durchaus individuelle Ausreiseverbote oder Passentzug. Z.B. Bei Gefährdern, bei denen zu erwarten ist, dass die in Risikogebiete reisen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus individuelle Ausreiseverbote oder Passentzug. Z.B. Bei Gefährdern, bei denen zu erwarten ist, dass die in Risikogebiete reisen.



Passentzug ist aber für die Einreise relevant. Sofern man die Leute im eigenen Land einsperrt haben wir ganz andere Probleme.
Geht dann so in Richtung Nordkorea, die lassen auch nur bestimmte Leute raus.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Passentzug ist aber für die Einreise relevant.



Ohne Pass kannst du auch in kein anderes Land außerhalb der EU reisen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ohne Pass kannst du auch in kein anderes Land außerhalb der EU reisen.



Falsch


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2020)

Mangelnde Disziplin bei Hygienregeln: Kalayci erwaegt Alkoholverbot fuer Berliner Kneipen  | rbb24

Wobei Alkohol in Gaststätten o.ä. ja OK ist, da dort der Wirt etwas Kontrolle drüber hat, wie viel die Leute so trinken.
In der Öffentlichkeit kann es aber gerne verboten werden, so wie in anderen Ländern auch.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Falsch



Dann versuche mal nach Amerika, Afrika oder Asien ohne Pass zu fliegen. Da wirst du nicht weit kommen.
Dort ist nämlich schon im Terminal bei der Passkontrolle der Bundespolizei Schluss.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2020)

Du denkst ein wenig weit.
Fahr einfach mal in die Schweiz, Norwegen oder flieg nach Island.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ohne Pass kannst du auch in kein anderes Land außerhalb der EU reisen.


Das ist aber die Sache des Landes, in das ich reise und nicht die Sache von Deutschland.
Sehr wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Kommt auf die Reiseart an, für KFZ und Bahnreisen hast du Recht. Bei Flugreisen nicht.


----------



## Johnny05 (11. August 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Extrembeispiel und im Grunde verstehe ich, denke ich, was du damit sagen willst.
> Dennoch finde ich deine Aussage ziemlich verallgemeinernd und belanglos.
> 
> Das erinnert mich an die breite Bagatellisierung von THC.
> ...



Natürlich ist hier in Deutschland nicht alles ideal und ich befürworte auch nicht alles was hier geschieht .... aber wenn hier einige Leute , vor allem die Corona - Leugner und Verharmloser , wie Ich am 13 Februar 2017 in Lahore gewesen wären , hätten diese wahrscheinlich sich ins Hemd gepisst und als erste geschrieen das sie nach hause wollen. Ich habe diesen Tag als meinen zweiten Geburtstag im Kalender markiert , weil Ich mit dem Leben davongekommen bin. 13 Tote und 90 schwer Verletzte hatten leider nicht so viel Glück.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Sache des Landes, in das ich reise und nicht die Sache von Deutschland.
> Sehr wichtiger Unterschied.



Falsch,
das wird in der EU über bilatere Abkommen geregelt. 

Letztendlich will sich jeder halbwegs funktionierender Staat gegen
Armutseinwanderer und kriminellen Verbrecherclans abschotten.

Das finde ich auch gut so ,

denn ansonsten könnten wir das Mittelmehr auch komplett zubetonieren.


----------



## geisi2 (11. August 2020)

Ein paar Hintergründe zum Thema künftiger Impfstoff.
Prof. Stephan Hockertz warnt vor millionenfach vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung | VÖ: 17.07.2020 - YouTube


Ich werde dann erstmal mit einer Impfung abwarten und mal sehen was so passiert. Oder ich mach es wie bei der Grippe und geh gar nicht impfen.
Es wird sicher genügend geben die sich gerne als Versuchkarnickel hergeben und sich mit einer komplett neuen unerprobten Impfmethode impfen lassen...
Wenn sich die Impfunng als sicher herausstellt und ich persönlich eine Notwendigkeit für eine Impfung sehe werde ich mich dann auch impfen lassen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2020)

Keine Sorge,

in Deutschland wird niemals ein 
Impfstoff zugelassen werden,
welcher nicht alle der Testphasen erfolgreich
besteht.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. August 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist hier in Deutschland nicht alles ideal und ich befürworte auch nicht alles was hier geschieht .... aber wenn hier einige Leute , vor allem die Corona - Leugner und Verharmloser , wie Ich am 13 Februar 2017 in Lahore gewesen wären , hätten diese wahrscheinlich sich ins Hemd gepisst und als erste geschrieen das sie nach hause wollen.


... wie so ziemlich jeder andere Mensch auch, wo ist denn da der Kontext?
Ich meine, was du erlebt hast ist schrecklich. Wirklich. Sowas sollte in der heutigen Zeit einfach nicht mehr passieren.
Tut es aber nunmal leider. Aber ich verstehe wirklich nicht worauf du hinaus willst? Wer sind denn "einige Leute"? Und meinst du, ein Coronaleugner erkennt nach so einem Erlebnis Corona dann einfach an? Oder meinst du, sie sollten so etwas mal erleben, oder sie haben es sogar verdient, damit sie ihre Geisteshaltung zu einem völlig anderen Thema mal überdenken? Haben andere Menschen kein Recht auf eine andere Meinung, ganz egal wie die eigene Einstellung zu dieser ist?

Man könnte dich ebenso fragen, wieso du dich über solche Leute echauffierst, in anderen Ländern haben die Menschen nicht mal etwas zu beißen oder genug Wasser. Tut mir leid, vielleicht reden wir auch völlig aneinander vorbei, aber stand jetzt finde ich dein pietätloses Stammtischgewäsch bestenfalls fragwürdig.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2020)

"Drastische Konsequenzen" - Bundeslaender verschaerfen Corona-Regeln | GMX



> Lockerungen stehen in der Hauptstadt dagegen für Kinobesucher an: Künftig gilt nicht mehr ein Mindestabstand von 1,50 Meter, sondern jeder zweite Platz darf besetzt sein.




Mal gucken wie das bei uns genau geregelt ist. Anfang September will ich mit einen Freund nach langer Zeit mal wieder ins Kino.  
Die Kinobetreiber müssen auch unterstützt werden. Das ist unser letztes Kino in der Stadt. Wir hatten früher, vor langer Zeit, mal 3.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2020)

Für alle, die es nicht mitbekommen haben: Putin hat den ersten Impfstoff (Sputnik V) zugelassen.
"Kleiner" Schönheitsfehler: Scheinbar wurde er bis zur Zulassung nur an 80 Personen getestet, davon die Hälfte Soldaten. Das würde nicht einmal reichen, um Phase 2 eines Medikamententests zu starten, also nach irgend einer Form von Wirkung zu gucken, weil bei einer so kleinen, nicht-representativen Studie die Gefahr viel zu groß ist, dass in einem größeren Einsatz schwere Nebenwirkungen auftreten. Trotz erfolgter Zulassung scheint die Entwicklung also 1-2 Monate hinter einem halben Dutzend Impfstoffkandidaten aus China, USA und Europa hinterherzuhinken.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ohne Pass keine Einreise. Ganz einfach.




Du willst also Schengen, EU-Freizügigkeit und dutzende billateraler Abkommen von heute auf morgen einseitig aufkündigen?

Für solchen Bullshit mach bitte einen eigenen Thread aus. Zu diskutieren warum DAS eine Scheißidee ist, würde hier den Rahmen spregen. Als Kurzfassung könnte man festhalten, dass sich Deutschland seit bald 79 Jahren keinen außenpolitischen Fehler mehr erlaubt hat, der auch nur in die Nähe käme.



> Bzw. schon gar keine Ausreise.



Flächendeckende Ausreiseverbote? Das wären dann nochmal ein paar Jahre mehr ohne vergleichbaren Beschluss. Möchtest du bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch ein paar weiter Grundrechte aus dem Grundgesetz streichen??




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ohne Pass kannst du auch in kein anderes Land außerhalb der EU reisen.



Selbst nur mit einem deutschen Perso kannst du in 18 nicht-EU-Länder reisen und es soll Leute geben, die haben mehr eine Nationalität. Glaubst du ernsthaft, ein Türke reist mit einem deutschen Reisepass in die Türkei ein?


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Na da schießt du etwas weit ruyven. 
Natürlich gibt es das Schengen Abkommen, aber wenn du jetzt an der Grenze bei einer Stichprobe angehalten wirst ohne Ausweis wird man dir wahrscheinlich die Einreise verweigern weil du eben nicht nachweisen kannst, dass du zu dem Personenkreis gehörst für den Schengen gilt.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für alle, die es nicht mitbekommen haben: Putin hat den ersten Impfstoff (Sputnik V) zugelassen.
> Kleiner Schönheitsfehler: Scheinbar wurde er bis zur Zulassung nur an 80 Personen getestet, davon die Hälfte Soldaten. Das würde nicht einmal reichen, um Phase 2 eines Medikamententests zu starten, also nach irgend einer Form von Wirkung zu gucken, weil bei einer so kleinen, nicht-representativen Studie die Gefahr viel zu groß ist, dass in einem größeren Einsatz schwere Nebenwirkungen auftreten.


Das ist ja schon grob fahrlässig.  Wenn man über die Nebenwirkungen nicht viel weiß ist sowas tatsächlich fast Körperverletzung. Vielleicht können sogar welche dadurch zu Tode kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2020)

Es geht DKK007 nicht um Ausweise, sondern um Reisepässe, die auch noch bei jeder Ausreise (!) gestempelt werden sollen. Wer sich gar nicht ausweisen kann, wird im Grenzgebiet eingesammelt, das ist klar. Aber eine Passpflicht gibt es innerhalb Schengens nicht, für Grenzkontrollen mit Stempelei existiert nicht einmal eine Infrastruktur und Ausreisebeschränkungen praktiziert außer wenigen Diktaturen niemand auf der Welt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Nun eine andere Polizei kann dich auch auf deutschen Boden schon kontrollieren und an der Ausreise aus Deutschland in Land X hindern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2020)

nicht-deutsche Polizisten können Staatsgewalt auf deutschem Boden ausüben? Das galt vor 1949 mal, aber heute darf ein Gendarm nicht einmal einen Flüchtling bis an den Zielort begleiten, sondern muss endweder eine klassiche Brückenübergabe durchziehen oder darauf vertrauen, dass er brav im Zug sitzen bleibt und sich bei Ankunft meldet.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Klar da gibt es Abkommen. So rum ist mir das noch nicht passiert, aber ich hatte spanische Polizisten in Frankreich und die deutsche Bundespolizei in Österreich.
Jeweils im Zug, aber definitiv auf fremden Staatsgebiet.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2020)

Studie zur Corona-Pandemie: Toedlich gefaehrliche Fake News | tagesschau.de

Edit: 
Da es ja auch die Corona-Patienten betrifft:  ZDF 37 Grad - Mein Wille geschehe - ZDFmediathek
Die moderne Medizin stellt uns vor die vielleicht schwierigste Frage unseres Lebens: Was und wie viel wollen wir ertragen, um zu leben, wenn unser Körper doch unheilbar krank ist?


----------



## Whispercat (12. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinung? Sorry, aber ich werde mit dir nicht über "Meinungen" diskutieren; da reicht mir vollkommen, was du regelmäßig verbreitest. Hier geht es aber auch um Fakten



Und wo sind die Quellen für deine "Fakten" ? Wenn alles so "1. Klässlerniveau" ist dürfte es ja kein Problem sein welche vorzulegen. Und übrigens, wenn ich offensichtlich so im Unrecht bin mit dem "was ich regelmässig verbreite" dann dürfte es ja ebenfalls kein Problem sich spezifisch mit meinen Aussagen auseinanderzusetzen und diese mit Gegenquellen zu widerlegen. Aber stattdessen sehe ich in diesem Thread vorallem einen Tengri und Johnnyboy die zwar ständig frech von der Seite bellen aber argumentativ bisher nichts vorzuweisen hatten ausser sich lächerlich zu machen. Das ist zwar irgendwie ganz lustig aber auf Dauer halt auch langweilig. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und um es auf 1. Klässlerniveau runterzubrechen:
> Wenn die Quote im Testergebnis hochgeht (und der Test was taugt), dann hat man damit herausgefunden, dass die Quote in der getesteten Population hochgegangen ist. Was man ja auch herausfinden wollte/sollte. Und die Testpopulation war früher "Deutschland mit Schwerpunkt auf Leuten mit Symptomen/Risikokontakten" und heute "Deutschland mit verkleinertem Schwerpunkt auf Leuten mit Symptomen/Risikokontakten", was also schlussendlinch bedeutet, dass der Anteil der Infizierten an der deutschen Bevölkerung insgesamt gestiegen ist. Um mehr als Faktor 2. Während du scheinbar "meinst", das Gegeteil müsse der Fall sein...



Ich wollte von dir nicht eine ausgeschmückte Wiederholung deiner bisherigen Worte und dessen hören was ich bereits selber seit 3 Wochen weiss. Ja, offensichtlich steigen die Zahlen grade wieder aber meine Frage war *WARUM* sie deiner Meinung nach gestiegen sind sprich ich will vorallem wissen auf welche Quellen du dich berufst bevor du dich wieder an einer Formulierung aufhängst.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2020)

Auch wen schon bekannt ist , bin  aber gespannt was man nach der Zeit darüber noch genaueres kommt. 

Bsp. Zahlen 

ob derjenige nach Folgeschäden seinen beruf wie davor ohne probleme ausüben kann usw. 

Frankfurter Studie: Herzschaeden nach Corona-Infektion




tdi-fan schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das auch nichts, und bei meinen Eltern auch nicht. Meine Mutter macht das noch Teilzeit in der mobilen Pflege. Aber Respekt jedem, der in der Branche arbeitet.


Danke 

Aber In paar Jährchen muss ich wohl aufhören 


Die Ãrzte haben  mir gesagt ich wäre auf  weg zur Berufsunfähigkeit(Hände/arm)  und soll schon mal nach Alternativen umsehen, letzte Woche hatte ich noch einen MRT(LWS) gehabt, warte noch auf Befund,  na toll noch eine extra Baustelle


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

Der erste Schultag hier bei uns an der Realschule lief ganz gut. Die Schüler hatten auch nur 3 Stunden Unterricht.
Die 3 städtischen Gymnasien haben auch alle Hitzefrei nach der 4 Stunde.
Die Grundschüler haben eh nicht so lange Unterricht und die brauchen an ihren Plätzen keine Masken tragen.
Wie das an den anderen 2 Realschulen und an der Gesamtschule aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke mal ähnlich.

Da wurde also doch ein wenig auf die Befindlichkeiten der Schüler Rücksicht genommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der erste Schultag hier bei uns an der Realschule lief ganz gut. Die Schüler hatten auch nur 3 Stunden Unterricht.
> Die 3 städtischen Gymnasien haben auch alle Hitzefrei nach der 4 Stunde.
> Die Grundschüler haben eh nicht so lange Unterricht und die brauchen an ihren Plätzen keine Masken tragen.
> Wie das an den anderen 2 Realschulen und an der Gesamtschule aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke mal ähnlich.
> ...



Bei uns hat die verkehrsgesellschaft Einsatzwagen(busse) bereitgestellt  wegen mehr Plätze.

vor corona war morgens immer eine Sardienenbüchse Fahrt, wenne Pech hast könnte man nicht aussteigen bei der enge  

Obwohl da gab auch schon Einsatzwagen, hoffe die haben sich mehr besorgt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Studie zur Corona-Pandemie: Toedlich gefaehrliche Fake News | tagesschau.de



Also die da genannten Beispiele sind weniger ein Argument für Kommunikationskontrolle im Internet und eher eins für kostenlose und verpflichten Schulbesuche jenseits der vierten Klasse oder zumindest für Informationsweitergabe durch Eltern. Wobei nicht einmal das nötig sein sollte, um zu wissen, das Alkohol in hohen Dosen negative Wirkungen hat.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Quellen für deine "Fakten" ?
> ...
> Ich wollte von dir nicht eine ausgeschmückte Wiederholung deiner bisherigen Worte und dessen hören was ich bereits selber seit 3 Wochen weiss. Ja, offensichtlich steigen die Zahlen grade wieder aber meine Frage war *WARUM* sie deiner Meinung nach gestiegen



Und ich habe darauf nicht geantwortet, oh Meister des Textverständnisses. Ich habe nur festgestellt, DASS sie gestiegen sind. Was nach deinen vorherigen Behauptungen bitte nötig war.


Whispercat schrieb:


> warum genau suggeriert man bei den  Medien die 1000 Infizierten wären ein besorgniserregender Anstieg obwohl  im Gesamtbild betrachtet *die Zahlen sogar deutlich gesunken sind* ?


Stellt sich die Frage, wieso du solche Fake News absichtlich verbreitest, wenn du es schon seit 3 Wochen besser weißt? 



> sind sprich ich will vorallem wissen auf welche Quellen du dich berufst bevor du dich wieder an einer Formulierung aufhängst.  [/SIZE][/SIZE]



Auch wenn die Einforderung von Quellen für etwas, dass man laut eigener Sache eh schon weiß, pure Provokation ist: corona.rki.de wäre für diese Zahlen eine gute Anlaufstelle (wobei ich die Tagesberichte bevorzuge). Alternativ reicht eigentlich auch die Offline-Verwandtschaft von heute.de.




RyzA schrieb:


> Der erste Schultag hier bei uns an der Realschule lief ganz gut. Die Schüler hatten auch nur 3 Stunden Unterricht.
> Die 3 städtischen Gymnasien haben auch alle Hitzefrei nach der 4 Stunde.
> Die Grundschüler haben eh nicht so lange Unterricht und die brauchen an ihren Plätzen keine Masken tragen.
> Wie das an den anderen 2 Realschulen und an der Gesamtschule aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke mal ähnlich.
> ...



Und in den 3 Stunden wurde jetzt viel gelernt? Für das volle Infektionsrisiko reicht auch schon bequem eine Stunde zusammendrängeln, für die volle Lernwirkung, mit der dieses Risiko gerechtfertigt werden soll, braucht es aber ganze Schultage.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in den 3 Stunden wurde jetzt viel gelernt? Für das volle Infektionsrisiko reicht auch schon bequem eine Stunde zusammendrängeln, für die volle Lernwirkung, mit der dieses Risiko gerechtfertigt werden soll, braucht es aber ganze Schultage.


Am ersten Schultag wird meistens nie viel gelernt. Da wurde gefragt was die Schüler in den Ferien gemacht haben.
Es gab einen neuen Stundenplan usw.

Und man kann doch nicht einfach Lernpensum mit Ansteckungsrisiko abwägen. Das ist völliger Quatsch.
So nach dem Motto "Wenn wir uns schon dem erhöten Risiko aussetzen, dann muss aber auch ganz viel gelernt werden!"
Die Lehrer haben da für die jeweiligen Schulen schon ihre Konzepte was Lehr - und Stundenpläne angeht herausgearbeitet.
Ich hoffe das alles klappt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2020)

Doch, genau diese Abwägung wurde getroffen: "Wir müssen schnell zum Regelunterricht zurückkehren, weil die Bildung zu sehr leidet, dass Ansteckungsrisiko ist unter Bedingung X vergleichsweise gering." - Das ist eine ganz klare Abwägung zwischen den Übeln "wenig Präsenzunterricht" und "höhere Ansteckungsgefahr". Wenn man jetzt aber "wenig Präsenunterricht" mit "höherer Ansteckungsgefahr" praktiziert, ist das eine loose-loose-Gleichung. Ich weiß selbst, wie Schuljahre normalerweise starten. Aber wir haben nicht "normal", wir haben "2020". Und "jetzt tauscht mal schön alle eure Viren aus, danach kriegt ihr die Stundenpläne persönlich statt per E-Mail und nach ein Bisschen Small-Talk lassen wir den Rest des Tages ausfallen" ist einfach nur eins: Überflüssiges Risiko.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

Aber was ist denn die Alternative?

Eigentlich nur Homeschooling. Leider hat nicht jede Kommune, Schule dafür ausreichende Mittel und Konzepte. Bzw manche arme Familien auch nicht.
Das vor den Sommerferien war eine Katastrophe.  So lernen die Schüler auch nicht viel.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2020)

Die großzügige Zuwendung einzelner Eltern wirst du aber in Duisburg Marxloh, Berlin Neukölln etc. nicht bekommen.
Was mit Lands/Bundesmitteln nicht funktioniert kann keine allgemeingültige Lösung sein.

Ich bin bei den Präsenzstunden voll bei ruyven. Ob man nun 3 oder 6 Stunden im selben Raum ist ändert am Infektionsrisiko, nach allem was wir wissen, quasi garnichts mehr.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin bei den Präsenzstunden voll bei ruyven. Ob man nun 3 oder 6 Stunden im selben Raum ist ändert am Infektionsrisiko, nach allem was wir wissen, quasi garnichts mehr.


Das sehe ich ja auch so. Dann hatte ich ihn zuerst falsch verstanden.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2020)

Geräte beschaffen schön und gut, aber die 1 oder 2 Admins die sich um alles kümmern? Größeres Problem.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geräte beschaffen schön und gut, aber die 1 oder 2 Admins die sich um alles kümmern? Größeres Problem.



Vergiss nicht den 64kb/s Unterricht in den ländlichen Regionen.


----------



## Eckism (13. August 2020)

Homeschooling geht auch nicht...nicht jede Familie hat nen Hartz4 Empfänger/in zuhause.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht den 64kb/s Unterricht in den ländlichen Regionen.



ISDN ist weitestgehend abgestellt, keine Sorge, die bekommen dann DSL 384, was ständig abbricht.
Oder gehen mit dem analogen Modem online.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

Je nach Bildungsstand und Abschluss der eigenen Schulzeit wären viele Eltern spätestens ab Klasse 7 oder 8 sowieso nicht mehr fähig ihre Kinder zu unterrichten.
Ich versteh sowieso nicht, weshalb das Schuljahr 2020 denn überhaupt stattfinden muss. Gebt den Schülern doch ein Jahr zur Entfaltung - Engagement in öffentlichen Einrichtungen, ein Projekt, welches erarbeitet und im Anschluss im Unterricht diskutiert werden soll, die Möglichkeiten sind doch sehr breit gefächert. Stattdessen auf biegen und brechen schlechten Unterricht bieten, in Kauf nehmen, dass viele Schüler das Lernziel nicht erreichen und sitzenbleiben oder sich ihren Schnitt versauen. Geholfen ist damit doch niemandem.


----------



## Kindercola (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ISDN ist weitestgehend abgestellt, keine Sorge, die bekommen dann DSL 384, was ständig abbricht.
> Oder gehen mit dem analogen Modem online.



Zur Not hilft auch der WLAN Hotspot(Handy) mit Edge-Geschwindigkeit


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Stattdessen auf biegen und brechen schlechten Unterricht bieten, in Kauf nehmen, dass viele Schüler das Lernziel nicht erreichen und sitzenbleiben oder sich ihren Schnitt versauen. Geholfen ist damit doch niemandem.


Und sich und andere noch infizieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und sich und andere noch infizieren.



Fernunterricht wäre einfach besser.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und sich und andere noch infizieren.



Nein, nein, das sitmmt doch gar nicht!
Es ist auf jeden Fall purer Zufall, dass in NRW jetzt seit einer Woche die Fallzahlen ganz plötzlich wieder in die Höhe schießen!


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Nein, nein, das sitmmt doch gar nicht!
> Es ist auf jeden Fall purer Zufall, dass in NRW jetzt seit einer Woche die Fallzahlen ganz plötzlich wieder in die Höhe schießen!


Deswegen schrieb ich ja schon hier im Thread, dass ich es als Wahnsinn empfinde, dass alle Schüler wieder aufeinmal in die Schulen gelassen werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja schon hier im Thread, dass ich es als Wahnsinn empfinde, dass alle Schüler wieder aufeinmal in die Schulen gelassen werden.



So läuft das halt in der Politik. Erst die Maßnahmen 4 Wochen zu früh lockern wenn noch Hunderte Neuinfektionen am Tag stattfinden, dann alle möglichen Reisebeschränkungen/Risikogebiete aufheben, die Leute sich draußen infizieren lassen, zu spät und zu chaotisch bzw. mit fetten Pannen testen wenn sie wieder ankommen (Schwere Panne nach Corona-Tests in Bayern &#8211; Soeder sagt Reise ab), dann die Schüler der Familien zusammen in die Schulen schicken und am Ende erstaunt feststellen, dass die Infizierten auf einmal ein außergewöhnlich niedriges Durchschnittsalter haben (Spahn: Corona-Infizierte sind so jung wie nie).

Manchmal müsste man sich als Satiriker/Komiker wirklich anstrengen, solche Dinge auszumalen oder zu erfinden.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

"Eingabe per Hand das Problem?
Der Präsident des Bayerischen Landesamtes für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit (LGL), Andreas Zapf, führte die Probleme bei der Übermittlung der Testergebnisse auf die Eingabe von Daten per Hand  zurück. Manche Formulare von Getesteten seien unvollständig oder schwer leserlich ausgefüllt, zudem müssen sie mit den Codes von Abstrichen abgeglichen werden."

Handyapp ist kein Problem, aber Zeugs was wirklich am besten innerhalb von 5 Minuten übermittelt werden sollte, schicken wir noch mit Briefen hin und her.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> "Eingabe per Hand das Problem?
> Der Präsident des Bayerischen Landesamtes für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit (LGL), Andreas Zapf, führte die Probleme bei der Übermittlung der Testergebnisse auf die Eingabe von Daten per Hand  zurück. Manche Formulare von Getesteten seien unvollständig oder schwer leserlich ausgefüllt, zudem müssen sie mit den Codes von Abstrichen abgeglichen werden."
> 
> Handyapp ist kein Problem, aber Zeugs was wirklich am besten innerhalb von 5 Minuten übermittelt werden sollte, schicken wir noch mit Briefen hin und her.



Willst du denn, dass Google deine Testergebnisse kennt?
Ich will das nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Willst du denn, dass Google deine Testergebnisse kennt?



Die kennen sie sowieso wenn sies wollen. Alleine durch dein Bewegnungsprofil und deine Suchanfragen im gleichen Zeitraum kriegt jeder bessere Algorithmus es hin festzustellen, dass du sehr wahrscheinlich infiziert oder nicht infiziert bist. 

Ich glaube nicht dass derartige Auswertungen laufen (weil ich keinen großen Mehrwert erkennen kann für Google) aber solche Dinge wären über die sowieso vorhandenen Daten eines normalen Google-/Smartphonenutzers auf Wunsch recht sicher abzuleiten.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Willst du denn, dass Google deine Testergebnisse kennt?
> Ich will das nicht.



Was soll Google denn damit anfangen? Mir die nächsten 3 Wochen nur noch Werbung von Streaming Diensten zuschicken? Es werden so viele deutlich spannendere Daten digtialisiert vom Staat hin und her geschickt (zB. Lohnsteuer, die interessiert Google doch viel mehr), aber bei den wirklich wichtigen Dingen bleiben wir auf Vorkriegsniveau? Ich erkenn da keine Verhältnismäßigkeit.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die kennen sie sowieso wenn sies wollen. Alleine durch dein Bewegnungsprofil und deine Suchanfragen im gleichen Zeitraum kriegt jeder bessere Algorithmus es hin festzustellen, dass du sehr wahrscheinlich infiziert oder nicht infiziert bist.



Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nen neuen Rechner und geh deswegen nicht mehr aus dem Haus


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nen neuen Rechner und geh deswegen nicht mehr aus dem Haus


Und warst vorher bei Ärzten und in Apotheken, googlest auf einmal nach Coronasymptomen/Verläufen/Langzeitschäden was du selten/nie gemacht hast vorher, hast stark abweichende Onlinezeiten und Gerätenutzungszeiten je nach Schwere der Erkrankung, die Bewegungsprofile deiner Verwandten/Bekannten meiden dich auf einmal oder zeigen, dass jemand für dich einkaufen geht und so weiter - die Datengrundlagen sind endlos. Man kann natürlich nie 100%tige Schlüsse daraus ziehen (natürlich könnte all das auch nen anderen Grund haben) aber wenn Google wirklich wollte würden sie da wohl ne Trefferquote von deutlich über 90% erreichen.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

Fair enough. Wobei ich mein Handy tatsächlich nur mit aus dem Haus nehme, wenn ich zur Arbeit bin, auf Strava ne Fahrt tracke oder wandern / im Urlaub bin. War aber auch nicht so ernst gemeint


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

Bitte nicht solche Gestörten auf psychisch Kranke Personen loslassen. Wenn man sich so ein Geblubber in der Klinik noch anhören muss, kann man ja nie mehr halbwegs gesund werden. Was solche Leute brauchen ist keine Pathologisierung ihrer Ansichten, sondern ihre Ansichten mal wirklich ernst nehmen - für Volksverhetzung und ähnliches gibt es Einrichtungen, die genau darauf zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht den 64kb/s Unterricht in den ländlichen Regionen.



Lässt sich mit Wollen zeitlich gesehen schnell lösen.
Bei meinem Thema brauchst du dauerhaft Personal. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So läuft das halt in der Politik. Erst die Maßnahmen 4 Wochen zu früh lockern wenn noch Hunderte Neuinfektionen am Tag stattfinden, dann alle möglichen Reisebeschränkungen/Risikogebiete aufheben, die Leute sich draußen infizieren lassen, zu spät und zu chaotisch bzw. mit fetten Pannen testen wenn sie wieder ankommen


Ach und wenn man noch 4 Wochen gewartet hätte? Was hätte man dann gewonnen? 
4 Wochen? 

Nein die Lockerungen waren schon angebracht. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass die Regeln zu locker sind sondern, dass die bestehenden Regeln kaum eingehalten werden.


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2020)

Donald Trump: "Mein Haar muss perfekt sein" - DER SPIEGEL

Daran denkt also der mächtigste Mann der Welt derzeit.

Ich sage mal gar nichts  mehr dazu.


----------



## Poulton (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Willst du denn, dass Google deine Testergebnisse kennt?
> Ich will das nicht.


Das hat noch nichtmal was mit Google zu tun. Es war schon vor über 100 Jahren schon möglich, Vordrucke (mit Durchschlägen!) mit Schreibmaschine auszufüllen, damit die Person die das liest, nicht die kreative Handschrift des Schreiberlings bestaunen muss. Und im Jahr 2020 soll es nicht möglich sein, ein Laptop oder PC mit Schreibprogramm plus Drucker hinzustellen?


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (13. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Donald Trump: "Mein Haar muss perfekt sein" - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Daran denkt also der mächtigste Mann der Welt derzeit.
> 
> Ich sage mal gar nichts  mehr dazu.



Also bitte, das ist doch nicht der mächtigste Mann der Welt. Der mächtigste Mann der Welt hat 2017 Winnie Pouh in seinem Land verboten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> "Eingabe per Hand das Problem?
> Der Präsident des Bayerischen Landesamtes für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit (LGL), Andreas Zapf, führte die Probleme bei der Übermittlung der Testergebnisse auf die Eingabe von Daten per Hand  zurück. Manche Formulare von Getesteten seien unvollständig oder schwer leserlich ausgefüllt, zudem müssen sie mit den Codes von Abstrichen abgeglichen werden."



Prinzipiell super das Bayern jedem einen Test garantiert, aber nachdem Bayern auch einen großen Teil des Reiseverkehrs abbekommt,
war zu erwarten, dass sich das Ganze eventuell aufstauen könnte.

Im Umkehrschluss aber, sind die Mitmenschen die trotz Pandemie unbedingt in den Urlaub fahren müssen, ebenfalls verantwortlich für diesen Rückstau.
900 positive sind auch dabei. Super...

---
Die halbgare Wiedereinführung der Maskenpflicht in Österreich, hat bisher übrigens nicht zu einer Senkung der Fälle beigetragen. 
Die Fälle stagnieren bei durchschnittlich 150-200 neuen pro Tag und die Gesamtzahl der Kranken nimmt langsam zu...

Wundert mich nicht. In Supermärkten, Drogerien Banken ist Maskenpflicht, in Trafiken, bei Pagro (Bürobedarf) und in der Gastronomie offenbar nicht.
Und in letzterer werden nicht mal wirklich die Anstandsregeln eingehalten. Die Leute sitzen dicht gedrängt in den Gastgärten, rauchen, trinken Wein und tun so als ob nichts wäre.

Ich betrete das Bürobedarfs-Geschäft.
Verkäuferin (Pagro): ,,Junger Maun, bei uns is ka Maskenpflicht im Gschäft.''
Ich: ,,Super. Des freut mi. Oba ich hob do meine Zweifi, dass Sie in da Loge sand, des Virus an da Schwelle von ihrem Gschäft auf wundersame Weise aufzuhoidn."

Läuft bei uns...


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Corona-Test-Debakel: Nach Soeder-Panne fordert Lauterbach eine neue Testmethode - WELT


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach und wenn man noch 4 Wochen gewartet hätte? Was hätte man dann gewonnen?
> 4 Wochen?


Bei dem damaligen Rückläufigen Trend wären wir statt bei 300 vielleicht noch bei 50 Neuinfektionen am Tag gewesen. Klar flacht sich das am Ende ab und auf Null kommste eh nicht aber die Ausgangsposition für den quasi sicher kommenden Anstieg nach den Lockerungen wäre weitaus niedriger gewesen - und da solche Ausbreitungen natürlicherweise exponentiellen Charakter haben (was zwar am Ende sehr schnell aber eben auch am Anfang sehr langsam ist) hättest du hinten raus evtl 3-6 Monate gewinnen können bis wir wieder bei den 1000-2000 Fällen am Tag wären wo wir jetzt angekommen sind. Auf die Art hätte man zumindest die Chance vergrößert beim Impfstoff anzukommen bevor man wieder Hunderttausend Neuinfizierte hat - oder hätte in den Herbst (Start normale Grippesaison) kommen können ohne dass das große Chaos "Grippe oder Corona?!" demnächst losgegangen wäre.

Klar kann man über all das streiten und niemand wird je sicher sagen können wie alternative Verläufe ausgesehen hätten aber meiner persönlichen Meinung nach waren die Lockerungen einfach ein paar Wochen zu früh und, wenn ich dann heute Dinge lese wie "Großkonzert von Sarah Connor mit 13000 Besuchern in NRW genehmigt" auch viel zu schnell. Wer entscheidet so einen Schwachsinn warum? Ja, los, jetzt wo wir wieder einige Infizierte da rumlaufen haben lasst uns Großkonzerte machen! Stellt sie alle wieder in die Fußballstadien! Gebt dem Mob Unterhaltung damit er dem Entscheider die Stimme bei der Wahl gibt!
Und dann in 3 Monaten wieder betrübt vor der kamera stehen und sich gar nicht erklären können wie es auf einmal wieder zu tausenden Neuinfizierten täglich kommen konnte. Das ist ja nur weil sich niemand an Regeln hält!


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Das die Lockerungen zu früh gekommen sind war auch mein Eindruck.
Und übrigens auch der von Prof. Karl Lauterbach.
Der wäre bestimmt ein guter Gesundheitsminister.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das die Lockerungen zu früh gekommen sind war auch mein Eindruck.
> Und übrigens auch der von Prof. Karl Lauterbach.
> Der wäre bestimmt ein guter Gesundheitsminister.



Der ist SPDler und dem ist Individualität völlig egal.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der ist SPDler und dem ist Individualität völlig egal.


So ein Quatsch!

Für ihn steht halt die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung an erste Stelle.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch!
> 
> Für ihn steht halt die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung an erste Stelle.



Und alles andere wird ignoriert.
Genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und alles andere wird ignoriert.
> Genau das ist das Problem.


Was wäre denn so schlimm gewesen wenn der Lockdown noch Wochen länger gedauert hätte?
Klar der wirtschaftliche Schaden wäre angestiegen.
Aber wenn die zweite Welle kommt und es vielerorts wieder zum Lockdown kommt, wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden umso höher sein.
Das hatte sogar einer der führenden Wirtschaftsforscher unseres Landes, Prof. Marcel Fratzscher gesagt und davor gewarnt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was wäre denn so schlimm gewesen wenn der Lockdown noch Wochen länger gedauert hätte?
> Klar der wirtschaftliche Schaden wäre angestiegen.
> Aber wenn die zweite Welle kommt und es vielerorts wieder zum Lockdown kommt, wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden umso höher sein.
> Das hatte sogar einer der führenden Wirtschaftsforscher unseres Landes, Prof. Marcel Fratzscher gesagt und davor gewarnt.


Das wäre mit SPD-Führung einfach nur noch schlimmer für die Privatleute geworden.
So häusliche Quarantäne dauerhaft samt Ausgangssperre käme mir da in den Sinn. Es gruselt mir.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wäre mit SPD-Führung einfach nur noch schlimmer für die Privatleute geworden.
> So häusliche Quarantäne dauerhaft samt Ausgangssperre käme mir da in den Sinn. Es gruselt mir.


Das wäre nicht schlimmer gewesen als jetzt. Nur eventuell länger.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht schlimmer gewesen als jetzt. Nur eventuell länger.


Doch wäre es, denn raus durfte man. Setzt man den Wahl von Lauterbach durch, dann nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Setzt man den Wahl von Lauterbach durch, dann nicht mehr.


Wann und wo hat der das gesagt? Quelle?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wann und wo hat der das gesagt? Quelle?



Ist einfach mein persönlicher Eindruck, auch im Gesamtkontext der SPD.
Dort hocken Leute drinnen, die am liebsten Privatleute einschränken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Doch wäre es, denn raus durfte man. Setzt man den Wahl von Lauterbach durch, dann nicht mehr.



Ich weiß mit der Meinung stehe ich meistens ziemlich alleine im Raum aber ganz ehrlich - mir hat der Lockdown persönlich (damit meine ich jetzt körperlich/seelisch, nicht finanziell wo ich natürlich wie die meisten deutliche Einbußen habe) gar nichts ausgemacht. Ob ich 3 oder 4 oder 7 Monate in meiner Bude sitzen muss interessiert mich so überhaupt nicht. Vorteile eines Nerds schätz ich. 

Und auch sonst: Es mag wirtschaftlich natürlich schlimm sein aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Ich MAG es so wies jetzt ist! Viel weniger Gedränge überall, weniger lange Schlangen, endlich Platz in Gaststätten und weniger überforderte Bedienungen, deutlich weniger Verkehr in Kurzarbeitszeiten, keine unnötigen Veranstaltungen mehr mit Anwesenheitspflicht, arbeiten von zu Hause aus oder per Videokonferenz statt im Stau stehen beim hinfahren, die Liste ist endlos.
2020 ist für mich was den normalen Alltag angeht das entspannteste Jahr seit Ewigkeiten gewesen (was anfangs auch daran lag dass ich auf solche Krisen generell vorbereitet war und kein Klopapier, Nudel- oder sonstigen Mangel hatte bzw. 4 Wochen nicht einkaufen muss wenn ich nicht will).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß mit der Meinung stehe ich meistens ziemlich alleine im Raum aber ganz ehrlich - mir hat der Lockdown persönlich (damit meine ich jetzt körperlich/seelisch, nicht finanziell wo ich natürlich wie die meisten deutliche Einbußen habe) gar nichts ausgemacht. Ob ich 3 oder 4 oder 7 Monate in meiner Bude sitzen muss interessiert mich so überhaupt nicht. Vorteile eines Nerds schätz ich.
> 
> Und auch sonst: Es mag wirtschaftlich natürlich schlimm sein aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Ich MAG es so wies jetzt ist! Viel weniger Gedränge überall, weniger lange Schlangen, endlich Platz in Gaststätten und weniger überforderte Bedienungen, deutlich weniger Verkehr in Kurzarbeitszeiten, keine unnötigen Veranstaltungen mehr mit Anwesenheitspflicht, arbeiten von zu Hause aus oder per Videokonferenz statt im Stau stehen beim hinfahren, die Liste ist endlos.
> 2020 ist für mich was den normalen Alltag angeht das entspannteste Jahr seit Ewigkeiten gewesen.



Mir gefallen auch einige Sachen am Lockdown.
Die Stühle sind endlich so weit auseinander, dass man sich nicht mehr gegenseitig berührt.

Einzig die blöden Masken gehen mir auf den Sack. Hoffentlich kommt nicht der Spahn-Wahn und wir müssen die dann auch im Unterricht aufziehen.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dort hocken Leute drinnen, die am liebsten Privatleute einschränken.


Dann hast du ein falsches Bild von der SPD.

Bist bestimmt FDP Wähler, oder?
Du warst hier ja auch, schon paarmal in anderen Diskussionsthreads, für die völlige Freiheit der Wirtschaft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein falsches Bild von der SPD.
> 
> Bist bestimmt FDP Wähler, oder?
> Du warst hier ja auch, schon paarmal in anderen Diskussionsthreads, für die völlige Freiheit der Wirtschaft.



Letzteres habe ich bisher immer gemacht, die stören mich noch am wenigsten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Stühle sind endlich so weit auseinander, dass man sich nicht mehr gegenseitig berührt.
> 
> Einzig die blöden Masken gehen mir auf den Sack. Hoffentlich kommt nicht der Spahn-Wahn und wir müssen die dann auch im Unterricht aufziehen.



Alleine ersteres ists das schon wert. 

Die Masken nerven mich teilweise auch (wobei ich selten in Situationen bin wo ich welche tragen muss - fast ausschließlich zum einkaufen), die sind aber nunmal oftmals sinnvoll und nötig. Damit hab ich auch gar kein Problem, ist alles Gewöhnungssache. Blöd ists nur für Menschen, die die berufsbedingt 10 Stunden am Tag anhaben müssen - aber diese Berufsgruppen gabs vor Corona auch schon.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Also ich muss sagen das die Einwegmasken, die wir jetzt haben, gar nicht so schlimm sind.
Da kann man gut drunter atmen.
Nur die selbstgenähten Stoffmasken kann ich nur kurz tragen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen das die Einwegmasken, die wir jetzt haben, gar nicht so schlimm sind.
> Da kann man gut drunter atmen.
> Nur die selbstgenähten Stoffmasken kann ich nur kurz tragen.



Mich nerven die alle, da ich von Staub, Pollen usw. eine zuene Nase habe.
Zudem halte ich die Wirkung für eher gering, einfach aus der Logik wenn man sich ansieht, was die im Labor anhaben, wenn die mit Viren rumhantieren.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem halte ich die Wirkung für eher gering, einfach aus der Logik wenn man sich ansieht, was die im Labor anhaben, wenn die mit Viren rumhantieren.


Immer noch besser als gar keine. Ein Schutz ist schon da.
Aber die Mindestabstände sollten zusätzlich trotzdem eingehalten werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem halte ich die Wirkung für eher gering, einfach aus der Logik wenn man sich ansieht, was die im Labor anhaben, wenn die mit Viren rumhantieren.



Die Masken im Labor sind ja auch zum Eigenschutz (=undurchlässig für Viren), das was Leute im Laden anhaben zum Fremdschutz (= Träger-kann-keine-2-Meter-weit-Leute-anhusten).
Aber selbst die Fremdschutzmasken verringern die Ansteckungsrate des Trägers. Sie schützen natürlich nicht, senken aber das Risiko weil nicht jeder Virus automatisch durchkommt. Besser als nix.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als gar keine. Ein Schutz ist schon da.
> Aber die Mindestabstände sollten zusätzlich trotzdem eingehalten werden.



Es ist ein Nerv/Nutzen-Verhältnis, weil bei mir sehr schlecht dasteht.
Ich halte Abstand und weniger Kontakte durch Fernunterricht für wesentlich hilfreicher und weniger nervig und gefährlich für alle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2020)

Wo immer Schutz durch Abstand möglich ist ist das natürlich der Maske zu bevorzugen.
Vermeidung des Risikos vor Schutzausrüstung gegen Risiken (siehe Arbeitssicherheit ).


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wo immer Schutz durch Abstand möglich ist ist das natürlich der Maske zu bevorzugen.


Das ist klar. Wenn man draussen, nicht gerade in einer belebten Fußgängerzone spazieren geht, braucht man keine Maske tragen.
Nur manchen meinen, wenn sie in Geschäften eine Maske tragen, wäre der Mindestabstand nicht mehr einzuhalten und rücken einen auf die Pelle.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Wenn man draussen, nicht gerade in einer belebten Fußgängerzone spazieren geht, braucht man keine Maske tragen.



Mal gespannt wie lange noch.
Anfangs hieß es auch, dass die Leute keine Masken kaufen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Anfangs hieß es auch, dass die Leute keine Masken kaufen sollen.


Anfangs waren a) die Masken knapp (und wenn vorhanden sehr teuer) und b) wusste man noch nicht soviel über die Übertragungswege.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Immer die gleiche dumme Laier der Leugner!



Könntest du bitte mit deinen dummen Unterstellungen aufhören?

Ich habe mit den Personen, die behaupten, dass das Virus nicht existiert, NICHTS zu tun.

KAPIER ES ENDLICH!


----------



## Slezer (14. August 2020)

Habe heute morgen gelesen fast 1500 Neuinfektionen. Da soll Mal einer sagen daß eine 2te welle kommt.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Forscher weisen intaktes Coronavirus in Aerosolen nach | GMX


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (14. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß mit der Meinung stehe ich meistens ziemlich alleine im Raum aber ganz ehrlich - mir hat der Lockdown persönlich (damit meine ich jetzt körperlich/seelisch, nicht finanziell wo ich natürlich wie die meisten deutliche Einbußen habe) gar nichts ausgemacht. Ob ich 3 oder 4 oder 7 Monate in meiner Bude sitzen muss interessiert mich so überhaupt nicht. Vorteile eines Nerds schätz ich.
> 
> Und auch sonst: Es mag wirtschaftlich natürlich schlimm sein aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Ich MAG es so wies jetzt ist! Viel weniger Gedränge überall, weniger lange Schlangen, endlich Platz in Gaststätten und weniger überforderte Bedienungen, deutlich weniger Verkehr in Kurzarbeitszeiten, keine unnötigen Veranstaltungen mehr mit Anwesenheitspflicht, arbeiten von zu Hause aus oder per Videokonferenz statt im Stau stehen beim hinfahren, die Liste ist endlos.
> 2020 ist für mich was den normalen Alltag angeht das entspannteste Jahr seit Ewigkeiten gewesen (was anfangs auch daran lag dass ich auf solche Krisen generell vorbereitet war und kein Klopapier, Nudel- oder sonstigen Mangel hatte bzw. 4 Wochen nicht einkaufen muss wenn ich nicht will).



Ich freu mich ja für jeden, der die Vorteile des HomeOffice zu schätzen weiß, für andere ist es aber einfach nur die Hölle und provoziert BurnOuts am laufenden Band. 
Vom Rest sehe ich nix mehr, unsere Flaniermeile ist voller als noch vor Coronazeiten im Sommer, aber die Polizei kontrolliert nur öffentliche Plätze. Die Kneipenmeile soll natürlich schön wieder Geld abdrücken, selbst eine Tanzfläche wurde in einer Kneipe eröffnet. Fand den Anfang auch nicht schlecht, weil alles so leer war und wenig Autos fuhren, aber wir waren auch sehr eingeschränkt meine Freundin und ich, das einzige Highlight draußen war eine Runde durch den Park, man durfte sich ja nicht mal hinsetzen, fühlte sich für mich n bisschen an wie Hofgang. 

Hier noch ein Schmankerl aus der Digitalen Steinzeit von 2020:
Schulstart mit Coronavirus &#8211; Planlos ins Risiko? - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2020)

Bei uns im Ruhrpott geht es ab, laut Bild der neue Hotspot in NRW...


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei uns im Ruhrpott geht es ab, laut Bild der neue Hotspot in NRW...


Dann pass auf dich auf.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei uns im Ruhrpott geht es ab, laut Bild der neue Hotspot in NRW...


 Könnte passieren 


Viel pendlerverkehr per  bus und Bahn,
 bin ja selbst eins   

Bus - Zug- Zug- Zug- bus 

Darunter Duisburg, Düsseldorf + Flughafen, Krefeld und andere Stationen.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Viel pendlerverkehr per  bus und Bahn,
> bin ja selbst eins
> 
> Bus - Zug- Zug- Zug- bus
> ...


Heftig. Wie lang ist bei dir denn alleine der Hinweg zur Arbeit?


----------



## Tengri86 (14. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heftig. Wie lang ist bei dir denn alleine der Hinweg zur Arbeit?



Fast 2 Stunden,
Mit Verspätung und Ausfälle noch mehr.

Per Auto wären es 35 min.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Fast 2 Stunden,
> Mit Verspätung und Ausfälle noch mehr.


Krass. Das sind schon 4 Stunden am Tag nur für den Arbeitsweg.



> Per Auto wären es 35 min.


Hast du keinen Lappen?


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Lappen?



Schoss mir auch als erstes durch den Kopf!?


----------



## Tengri86 (14. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass. Das sind schon 4 Stunden am Tag nur für den Arbeitsweg.
> 
> 
> Hast du keinen Lappen?



Habe ich nicht und dort leben kann ich mir net leisten.

Aber die arbeiten halt mit  1 Mann mehr und  die zusatzrente von der Kirche  ist hoch (  nur der Arbeitgeber zahlt monatlich ein)


Es gab mal einen Zug Verbindung wegen Bauarbeiten wo die Fahrzeit 1 Stunde lang war   

Die wurde aber gestrichen, 
wird nur für Bauarbeiten reaktiviert.


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2020)

4 Stunden Arbeitsweg täglich,
sowas geht gar nicht. 
Da wäre mir der jährliche Freizeitverlust viel zu hoch,
um da noch weiter zu schindern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen gelesen fast 1500 Neuinfektionen. Da soll Mal einer sagen daß eine 2te welle kommt.


Ein Anstieg ist definitiv da, aber es wird ja auch mehr getestet als damals, daher ist ein Anstieg zu erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 4 Stunden Arbeitsweg täglich,
> sowas geht gar nicht.



Und deswegen darf die Bahn nicht privatisiert werden.
Bahn fahren muss attraktiv, unkompliziert und überall verfügbar sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen darf die Bahn nicht privatisiert werden.
> Bahn fahren muss attraktiv, unkompliziert und überall verfügbar sein.



Und wenn die heute staatlich ist wir das ja auch einfach durch Magie so sein.


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2020)

Letztendlich geht es darum,

ob die vorhandenen Gesundheitsämter alle Infektionsketten 
noch wirkungsvoll unterbrechen können. 

Mehr Testen ist das Eine,
richtig dageben vorgehen zu können,
ist etwas ganz anders.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wenn die heute staatlich ist wir das ja auch einfach durch Magie so sein.



Du hast schon oft bewiesen, dass du keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen hast -- wieso spamst du dann immer noch dazu?


----------



## Whispercat (14. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, wieso du solche Fake News absichtlich verbreitest, wenn du es schon seit 3 Wochen besser weißt?



Guter Mann, wenn du meinen Beitrag in seiner Gänze betrachten würdest anstatt dir einen Halbsatz zu picken und da irgendetwas reinzuinterpretieren dann wären wir schon viel weiter. Sehen wir uns den Halbsatz doch nochmal in seiner Gänze an : 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich  rede nicht vom Wochenende sondern  grundsätzlich von der Spanne März -  August. Wenn man am 27.3 mit 6933  Infizierten seinen bisherigen Peak bei 100k Tests pro Woche hatte, aber  jetzt im August grade mal 1000  Infizierte bei 550k Tests rauskommen  warum genau suggeriert man bei den  Medien die 1000 Infizierten wären  ein besorgniserregender Anstieg obwohl  im Gesamtbild betrachtet die  Zahlen sogar deutlich gesunken sind ?



Ich hab nämlich nie gesagt die grade aktuelle Anzahl der Neuinfektionen würde sinken. Meine Aussage ist das die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen im Verhältnis zu den durchgeführten Tests deutlich gesunken ist. Nochmal, wenn man im März als wir unseren "Peak" hatten 100k Tests pro Woche hatte und da knapp 7000 Neuinfizierte bei rauskamen und man stand heute 1400 Neuinfizierte hat allerdings bei 660k Tests pro Woche, steigen oder sinken die Zahlen dann im Gesamtverhältnis ? 

Meine Güte wie kann einem das nicht auffallen ? Achja richtig, corona.rki.de verrät einem die Anzahl der wöchentlichen Tests ja auch gar nicht da man diese nur hier > https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-08-12-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile auf Seite 12 erfährt. Ergo, wenn du dich offensichtlich nicht auf dieses PDF beziehst dann frage ich mich wie du in der Lage sein willst die aktuellen Zahlen in irgendeinem Verhältnis zu beurteilen.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 4 Stunden Arbeitsweg täglich,
> sowas geht gar nicht.
> Da wäre mir der jährliche Freizeitverlust viel zu hoch,
> um da noch weiter zu schindern.



Gewöhnt man sich daran   b

Bei mir ist nicht viel Auswahl der das gleiche anbietet wie mein jetziger und die zusatz Rente brauch ich.

Hatte meine Oma 7  Jahre gepflegt ohne bei der Arge angemeldet zusein, hab voll die Lücke Rentenbeiträge Verlauf( 3 1/2 Jahre) und die kirchliche zusatzrente schließt das voll, falls die kassen nicht leer werden.   hab schon für 1 Jahr einen Anspruch auf 22 Euro pro Monat.(67 eintrittsalter)


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen darf die Bahn nicht privatisiert werden.
> Bahn fahren muss attraktiv, unkompliziert und überall verfügbar sein.



Ja, ist ja quasi schon privatisiert,
momentan noch als AG im Staatsbesitz,
wird aber spätestens,
 wenn die Coronaverbindlichkeiten fällig werden,
gewinnbringend verschleudert.


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Fast 2 Stunden,
> Mit Verspätung und Ausfälle noch mehr.
> 
> Per Auto wären es 35 min.



Hut ab.
Mach Führerschein und gönn dir nen Kleinwagen wenigstens für paar Hundert €.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen darf die Bahn nicht privatisiert werden.
> Bahn fahren muss attraktiv, unkompliziert und überall verfügbar sein.


Nebenstrecken waren auch zu Reichsbahnzeiten sehr oft Privat betrieben.
Außerdem wird der ÖPNV vom Land bestellt und wenn das Land meint, dass man die Verbindung nicht braucht, so wie jetzt anscheinend, ist es scheiß egal ob ein Privater fährt oder nicht. Die Diskussion kannst du im FV anfangen.

Nur das Netz darf nicht privat sein, der reine Verkehr schon. Aber man muss gute Verträge machen.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

Europa in der zweiten Welle: Lokale Corona-Ausbrueche machen Sorge | GMX

Auswaertiges Amt warnt vor Reisen nach Spanien samt Mallorca | GMX

Aber es gibt ja keine zweite Welle.


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2020)

Warum redet eigentlich niemand über die Türkei?
Da wurden auch vereinzelt Reisewarnungen aufgehoben, trotz gefährlich steigender Fallzahlen.

Hmm...
Das könnte nicht zufällig mit Flüchtlingen (auf die Aufhebung der Reisewarnungen bezogen, nicht auf die steigenden Fallzahlen) zusammenhängen, oder ?


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem wird der ÖPNV vom Land bestellt


"Der" ÖPNV nicht. Sondern Bahnverbindungen sind i.d.R. eine Angelegenheit des Bundesland. Dahingegen sind Bus und Straßenbahn Sache der jeweiligen Kommune. Sorgt dann für förderales BS-Binge, wenn Gewerbegebiete z.B. direkt an die  zweigleisige Strecke zwischen Erfurt und Sömmerda gebaut werden, auch ein entsprechendes Pendleraufkommen ist aber entsprechende Zughalte einzurichten? Nein. Die Leute sollen den zu Schichtwechsel vollgestopften Bus nehmen und dann noch ein paar mal umsteigen, als direkt und innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Erfurter Hbf zu kommen oder gleich mit dem Auto fahren. Zugnutzung ist ja was für Hippies.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2020)

Richtige Anmerkung, meins gilt für den Regionalverkehr.
Ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner Aussage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn die Alternative?
> 
> Eigentlich nur Homeschooling. Leider hat nicht jede Kommune, Schule dafür ausreichende Mittel und Konzepte. Bzw manche arme Familien auch nicht.
> Das vor den Sommerferien war eine Katastrophe.  So lernen die Schüler auch nicht viel.



"Nicht viel lernen + tödliche Krankheit verbreiten" oder "Nicht viel lernen + nichts"
Hmm, schwierige Entscheidung...

Und "keine Konzepte" lasse ich ein halbes Jahr nach den ersten Corona-Fällen in Deutschland ebenso wenig gelten, wie "keine Mittel", nachdem Milliarden für die Lufthansa waren.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin bei den Präsenzstunden voll bei ruyven. Ob man nun 3 oder 6 Stunden im selben Raum ist ändert am Infektionsrisiko, nach allem was wir wissen, quasi garnichts mehr.





RyzA schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ja auch so. Dann hatte ich ihn zuerst falsch verstanden.



Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher, wie ihr meine Positionen insgesamt verstanden hat. Aber es waren zwei Stück:
1. In voller Klassenstärke ohne Sicherheitsabstand zu unterrichten ist unverantwortlich und bringt gegenüber einem gestaffelten Unterricht in kleinen Gruppen wenig Lernvorteile, möglicherweise sogar gar keine, weil immer wieder wochenlange Quarantäne-Unterbrechungen resultieren.
2. Wer behauptet, 30-40 Schulstunden die Woche brächten eben doch einen grandiosen Nutzen verglichen mit 10-15, der darf die Kinder nicht nacht nach 3 Stunden wieder nach Hause schicken. In diesen 15 Wochenstunden hat er nämlich das volle Infektionsrisiko der proklammierten 30-40 Stunden Unterreicht umgesetzt, aber kein Bisschen mehr Lehrinhalte als mit 10-15 Stunden, die mit geteilten Klassen und größeren Abständen bei drastisch reduziertem Infektionsrisiko möglich wären.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich betrete das Bürobedarfs-Geschäft.
> Verkäuferin (Pagro): ,,Junger Maun, bei uns is ka Maskenpflicht im Gschäft.''
> Ich: ,,Super. Des freut mi. Oba ich hob do meine Zweifi, dass Sie in da Loge sand, des Virus an da Schwelle von ihrem Gschäft auf wundersame Weise aufzuhoidn."



Einzig richtige Reaktion in so einem Moment: Sofort umdrehen. Man trägt man Maske nicht zu Selbst-, sondern zum Fremdschutz. Wenn ein Laden der Meinung ist, dass es bei ihm keine Maßnahmen Fremder zu meinem Schutz gibt, dann braucht er auch mich als Kunden nicht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei dem damaligen Rückläufigen Trend wären wir statt bei 300 vielleicht noch bei 50 Neuinfektionen am Tag gewesen. Klar flacht sich das am Ende ab und auf Null kommste eh nicht



Neuseeland ist, zugegebenermaßen mit geographischem Vorteil, auf 0 gekommen.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Guter Mann, wenn du meinen Beitrag in seiner Gänze betrachten würdest anstatt dir einen Halbsatz zu picken und da irgendetwas reinzuinterpretieren dann wären wir schon viel weiter.
> ...
> Ich hab nämlich nie gesagt die grade aktuelle Anzahl der Neuinfektionen würde sinken.



Du hast eine Suggestivfrage zu aktuellen Berichterstattung der Medien gestellt, die implizierte, dass es die aktuell vermeldeten Anstiege nicht gäbe. Darauf, und nur darauf, habe ich reagiert, wie auch klar sowohl am Wortlaut meines Posts als auch des eingeschlossenen Zitats ersichtlich war. Du kannst solche Beiträge ignorieren, du kannst solche Beiträge versuchen zu kritisieren, aber wenn du denkst, dass ich weiterhin Diskussionen mit dir führe, wenn du meinen Ausführungen einen weiteren Bezug als den offensichtlich gegebenen andichtests und dann mit Beleidigungen um dich schmeißt, weil dir deine eigene Andichtung nicht passt, dann hast du dich geschnitten.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auswaertiges Amt warnt vor Reisen nach Spanien samt Mallorca | GMX



Macht doch einfach Urlaub in Deutschland, hier gibt es auch wunderschöne Ecken.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Macht doch einfach Urlaub in Deutschland, hier gibt es auch wunderschöne Ecken.


Wir fahren ja sowieso nicht ins Ausland Urlaub machen.
Und auch in Deutschland haben wir dieses Jahr keinen Urlaub gemacht.
Jetzt wo meine Frau Urlaub hatte wars beschissen heiss.  Da haben wir eh nicht viel gemacht.
Ausser im Garten bei Schwiegereltern im Pool abgekühlt.

Topic: Corona mal aus einer psychologischen Betrachtungsweise Psychologie in der Corona-Krise


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir fahren ja sowieso nicht ins Ausland Urlaub machen.
> Und auch in Deutschland haben wir dieses Jahr keinen Urlaub gemacht.
> Jetzt wo meine Frau Urlaub hatte wars beschissen heiss.  Da haben wir eh nicht viel gemacht.
> Ausser im Garten bei Schwiegereltern im Pool abgekühlt.



Komm schon,
das Geld muß arbeiten. 

Unterstütze wenigstens unsere Leute hier.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Komm schon,
> das Geld muß arbeiten.
> 
> Unterstütze wenigstens unsere Leute hier.


Mal gucken wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht. Vielleicht dann eine Woche Ostsee.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Ich mache auch nichts weiter,
ein paar Tage nach Regensburg. 

Bei der Heimfahrt dann noch 3-4 Tage Zwischenstopp in Bamberg.
Ein ehemaliges Mitglied des Forums macht es möglich. 

Und, dann ist gut.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein ehemaliges Mitglied des Forums macht es möglich.



Stimmt. Softy kommt ja aus der Ecke. Nette Grüße an ihn.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt. Softy kommt ja aus der Ecke. Nette Grüße an ihn.



Softy?

Kenne ich nicht, nie gehört. 

Wer ist der denn?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (15. August 2020)

Mittlerweile kann man definitiv von einer zweiten Welle reden, und die Zahlen sind deutlich gestiegen, unabhängig der Testmenge, die Testmenge hätte nur einen Anstieg von 20 bis 30% zur Folge haben können, momentan sind aber 1,5K täglich neu infiziert.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Softy?
> 
> Kenne ich nicht, nie gehört.
> 
> Wer ist der denn?



Schäm dich   
--------

Reisewarnung fuer Mallorca und andere Regionen in Spanien: TUI sagt alle Pauschalreisen ab

Wundert mich auch nicht.

Diesmal wird es keinen weltweite rückholaktionen von der Bundesregierung  geben für individuell  Reisende *


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Softy?
> 
> Kenne ich nicht, nie gehört.
> 
> Wer ist der denn?


Ernst gemeint?

Den kenne ja sogar ich noch, obwohl ich hier lange nicht im Forum aktiv war.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann man definitiv von einer zweiten Welle reden, und die Zahlen sind deutlich gestiegen, unabhängig der Testmenge, die Testmenge hätte nur einen Anstieg von 20 bis 30% zur Folge haben können, momentan sind aber 1,5K täglich neu infiziert.


Lieber eine späte Einsicht als gar keine!


----------



## Tengri86 (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint?
> 
> Den kenne ja sogar ich noch, obwohl ich hier lange nicht im Forum aktiv war.



Oder quantenslipstream  
Ist schon lange nicht mehr  aktiv, sonst wäre Threshold nur die Nummer 2  gewesen


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2020)

Wann reift bei den Politikern eigentlich die Erkenntnis, dass diese Urlaubsreisen innerhalb von Europa und um Europa herum eine ganz miese Idee war?


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2020)

Wenn ein Sachse nach NRW fährt anstatt nach Italien fährt er in eine Region mit deutlich mehr Ansteckungspotenzial. Dadurch hätten wir was gewonnen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wann reift bei den Politikern eigentlich die Erkenntnis, dass diese Urlaubsreisen innerhalb von Europa und um Europa herum eine ganz miese Idee war?


Jein, wenn jemand weg ist, stört auch siene Ansteckung hier niemanden. Wichtiger wäre es natürlich sowohl bei der An- wie Abreise zu testen. Und dann müssen im nächsten Schritt die Tests billiger werden. Ich bin für: Testen, Testen, Testen und Quarantäne, Quarantäne, Quarantäne. Und ansonsten sollen alle machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und dann müssen im nächsten Schritt die Tests billiger werden.



Werden sie nur nicht aus dem Nirgendwo.

Da kann man auch so oft auf den Boden stampfen wie man will, die haben einfach ihren Preis.


----------



## keinnick (15. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jein, wenn jemand weg ist, stört auch siene Ansteckung hier niemanden. Wichtiger wäre es natürlich sowohl bei der An- wie Abreise zu testen. Und dann müssen im nächsten Schritt die Tests billiger werden. Ich bin für: Testen, Testen, Testen und Quarantäne, Quarantäne, Quarantäne. Und ansonsten sollen alle machen, was sie wollen.


Super Plan. Dann können wir ja direkt alle Schutzmaßnahmen über Bord werfen, Diskotheken, Fußballstadien etc. für die Leute öffnen und Masken braucht auch kein Mensch mehr. Wir haben ja "Testen, Testen, Testen und Quarantäne, Quarantäne, Quarantäne". So ein Blödsinn. 

Btw: Wer soll denn das "billiger werden" zahlen? So ein Labortest kostet nun mal Geld und ich mich nervt es bereits jetzt, dass die Allgemeinheit die "kostenlosen" Tests für Leute zahlt, die meinen, in diesem Jahr in einen Flieger für 2 Wochen Malle steigen zu müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

Ein Test verursacht heute Kosten von 15-20,-€. Einmal die Bevölkerung kompolett zu testen wären 1,6 Milliarden. Und das geht sicherlich besser automatisiert. Wenn niemand mehr infiziert ist und auf der Straße herum läuft, brauchen wir auch keine Massnahmen. Und wenn man dann großzügig und schnell das weite Umfeld jedes Infizierten in Quarantäne steckt, ist alles geholfen. Alles besser, als der nächste auromatisch kommende Lockdown, der zig tausende Geschäfte und Restaurant töten wird.


----------



## keinnick (15. August 2020)

Ja, niemand will einen erneuten Lockdown. Da sind wir uns einig. Nur bei der genannten Summe bleibt es ja nicht. Es ist ja immer nur eine Momentaufnahme. Normalerweise müsstest Du dann jeden alle paar Tage zum Testen schicken und dann wird es ganz schnell teurer (und nicht alle würden sich das gefallen lassen).


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein Test verursacht heute Kosten von 15-20,-€. Einmal die Bevölkerung kompolett zu testen wären 1,6 Milliarden.


Wo sind aktuell die Kapazitäten? 600.000 Test pro Woche? Das sind dann 20 Wochen, bis beide notwendigen Tests durch sind. Und in diesen 20 Wochen darf keiner aus dem Land raus bzw wenn raus dann nicht mehr rein. Klingt voll machbar und so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo sind aktuell die Kapazitäten? 600.000 Test pro Woche? Das sind dann 20 Wochen, bis beide notwendigen Tests durch sind. Und in diesen 20 Wochen darf keiner aus dem Land raus bzw wenn raus dann nicht mehr rein. Klingt voll machbar und so.


Darum sagte ich, es muss bessere und billigere Schnelltests geben. Das ist mir fast wichtiger, als Impfen. Da kann man durchaus was investieren. Und die Technik lässt sich dann gut für allerlei Tests nutzen. Wir werden jetzt, dem Klimawandel sei dank, viel häufiger wieder Seuchen bekommen


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum sagte ich, es muss bessere und billigere Schnelltets geben.


Vielleicht kommt das ja so. Aber bis dahin frage ich mich, ob das mit den Urlaubsreisen nicht doch eine super beknackte Idee war?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt das ja so. Aber bis dahin frage ich mich, ob das mit den Urlaubsreisen nicht doch eine super beknackte Idee war?


Es sind diese halbherzigen Versuche, der Wirtschaft nicht zu schaden. Es kommt dann aber meist doppelt so teuer hinten herum zurück.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. August 2020)

Menschen sind so. Immer versuchen den leichtesten Weg zu gehen, viel zu spät merken, dass es gar nicht hinkommt und am Ende noch mieser dastehen als man dastehen würde, wenn man einfach das Richtige getan hätte.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber bis dahin frage ich mich, ob das mit den Urlaubsreisen nicht doch eine super beknackte Idee war?


Das habe ich hier schon vor mehreren Wochen geschrieben: Das ist ein Luxusproblem. Aber es geht um das Existentielle!
Menschen die meinen, nicht auf ihren Urlaub im Ausland verzichten zu wollen, obwohl das mit Corona bekannt ist, handeln rein egoistisch.

Ok, wenn welche letztes Jahr schon gebucht haben und keine Versicherung haben, da kann ich das noch einigermaßen nachvollziehen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich hier schon vor mehreren Wochen geschrieben: Das ist ein Luxusproblem. Aber es geht um das Existentielle!
> Menschen die meinen, nicht auf ihren Urlaub im Ausland verzichten zu wollen, obwohl das mit Corona bekannt ist, handeln rein egoistisch.
> 
> Ok, wenn welche letztes Jahr schon gebucht haben und keine Versicherung haben, da kann ich das noch einigermaßen nachvollziehen.



Evtl. glauben auch davon viele das Corona ne Lüge ist!?


----------



## tobse2056 (15. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein Test verursacht heute Kosten von 15-20,-€. Einmal die Bevölkerung kompolett zu testen wären 1,6 Milliarden. Und das geht sicherlich besser automatisiert. Wenn niemand mehr infiziert ist und auf der Straße herum läuft, brauchen wir auch keine Massnahmen. Und wenn man dann großzügig und schnell das weite Umfeld jedes Infizierten in Quarantäne steckt, ist alles geholfen. Alles besser, als der nächste auromatisch kommende Lockdown, der zig tausende Geschäfte und Restaurant töten wird.




Laut aktuellen Daten  haben wir eine Testkapazität  von 183,977 Tests am Tag und bei einer Bevölkerung von derzeit 83 Million würde es 451 Tage dauern bis alle durchgetestet wären. In der Zeit dürfte es keine Durchmischung von getesteten und ungetesteten geben.
Merkst ja wohl selber dass das nicht möglich ist .

Da wäre es tatsächlich einfacher das alle nach Hause gehen und  3 Wochen die Wohnung nicht verlassen würden .Dann wären wir das Virus auch erstmal los , bis es irgendwo von Außen  wieder eingeschleppt wird.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Evtl. glauben auch davon viele das Corona ne Lüge ist!?


Möglicherweise ein Teil.
Manche haben auch verdrängt das die Gefahr weiterhin besteht.
Und andere denen ist scheinbar alles scheissegal.

Aber wegen solchen Menschen steigen die Infektionszahlen zum großen Teil auch.
Und sie gefährden sich und andere damit.

Man hätte Auslandsreisen komplett verbieten sollen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Evtl. glauben auch davon viele das Corona ne Lüge ist!?


In meiner Familie gibt es Leute, die auf Mallorca Eigentum haben und mir erzählen, dass es sort alles dutti sei. Grad ist einer von denen dort. Nächste Woche kommt er zurück. Bin mal gespannt wie er das mit den Tests oder ggf. der Quarantäne hält.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Urlaubsreisen





keinnick schrieb:


> Lockdown


In Österreich hatten wir von gestern auf heute 300+ neue Fälle,
nach "nur" ~200 in den Tagen davor
Diese Zahlen gab es seit Monaten nicht mehr.

Und Überraschung: 
Ein Großteil davon hat sich im Urlaub (v.a. Kroatien) angesteckt.
Weshalb jetzt auch für dieses Land (wieder) eine Reisewarnung gilt.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Laut aktuellen Daten  haben wir eine Testkapazität  von 183,977 Tests am Tag


Ja. Aber wie sind die geographisch verteilt? 
Der Großteil davon dürfte auf Bayern entfallen und wie man sieht, hat man selbst dort inzwischen Probleme
gleichzeitig die eigene Bevölkerung und zahllose (durchfahrende) Urlauber auf einmal zu testen.
(Und die daten zeitnah an die Betroffenen weiterzuleiten)

Der Reiseverkehr nach Süden ist zur Zeit definitiv ein Problem. Ist in Österreich auch nicht besser.
Hauptsächlich betroffen sind bei uns Tirol (Route zwischen Bayern und Italien) und Südost-Kärnten (Route auf den Balkan).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Laut aktuellen Daten  haben wir eine Testkapazität  von 183,977 Tests am Tag und bei einer Bevölkerung von derzeit 83 Million würde es 451 Tage dauern bis alle durchgetestet wären.


Da helfen z.B. Gruppentests. 100 Patienten spucken in einen Becher, und sollte ein Test positiv sein, werden alle huntert genauer untersucht. Oder so, oder so ähnlich. Dann dauert er eine Woche, bis alle einmal getestet wurden.


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2020)

Ich glaube, du bist da etwas naiv unterwegs. In der Theorie klingt das super, nur bis 100 Leute mit Einhaltung der Hygienemaßnahmen und organisatorischer Datenerfasung in einen Becher gespuckt haben, vergehen schon zwei Tage.


----------



## tobse2056 (15. August 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ja. Aber wie sind die geographisch verteilt?
> Der Großteil davon dürfte auf Bayern entfallen und wie man sieht, hat man selbst dort inzwischen Probleme
> gleichzeitig die eigene Bevölkerung und zahllose (durchfahrende) Urlauber auf einmal zu testen.
> (Und die daten zeitnah an die Betroffenen weiterzuleiten)




Coronavirus - Testkapazitaeten in Deutschland 2020 | Statista

189,977 täglich ist die reine  Laborkapzität von allen  137 Laboren. 
Wie viele Abstriche gemacht werden können und die Logistik dahinter um die Proben zu den Laboren zu transportieren ist nochmal ne andere Sache. Man sieht ja an Bayern das anscheinend auch nicht so einfach ist.


Und wenn das Thema noch etwas weiterspinnt, dann müssen täglich auch 190.000 Menschen über das Testergebnis informiert werden.Sollte man das Telefonisch machen und rechnet 5 Minuten pro Person , schafft ein Mitarbeiter bei einen 8 Stunden Arbeitstag gerade mal 96 Personen.

Das bedeutet das man knapp 2000 Mitarbeiter braucht nur um die Leute über das Testergebnis zu informieren. Da ist noch nicht mal die Kontaktnachverfolgung zeitlich berücksichtigt.

Vielen Leuten ist gar nicht klar  wie viel Aufwand diese Tests sind in der Masse, aber reißen die Fresse auf weil es in Bayern noch Probleme gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Menschen die meinen, nicht auf ihren Urlaub im Ausland verzichten zu wollen, obwohl das mit Corona bekannt ist, handeln rein egoistisch.


Und ich sage nochmal: Bullshit
Wenn ich von NRW nach Italien fahre komme ich aus dem Risikogebiet und fahre nicht in eins.
Oder besser, soll jemand aus Sachsen lieber nach Berlin fahren als nach Palermo?

Es ist gut so wie es jetzt ist, nach einzelnen Gebieten unterscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ich sage nochmal: Bullshit
> Wenn ich von NRW nach Italien fahre komme ich aus dem Risikogebiet und fahre nicht in eins.
> Oder besser, soll jemand aus Sachsen lieber nach Berlin fahren als nach Palermo?


Das ist aber besser zu kontrollieren und nachzuvollziehen wenn innerhalb Deutschlands gereist wird.
Und ganz NRW ist ja kein Hotspot. Nur  einzelne Landkreise.
Selbst da gibt es noch Unterschiede. In Gütersloh z.B. waren nur Tönnies Mitarbeiter betroffen und nicht alle Gütersloher.



> Es ist gut so wie es jetzt ist, nach einzelnen Gebieten unterscheiden.


Dann mach du das auch.


----------



## Mahoy (16. August 2020)

Die Aufteilung in Klein- und Kleinstregionen hat den Nachteil, dass die Reisegeschwindigkeit und -häufigkeit aus eventuell betroffenen Gebieten viel höher ist als die Erkennungsgeschwindigkeit.

Oder anders gesagt: Bis man in Hintermuckelsdorf bemerkt hat, dass man ein Hotspot ist, waren die ortsansässige Elfriede Klötenbrock schon zum großen Bingo-Abend im benachbarten Kaffenhausen-Niederstädt, Kevin und Mandy zum kollektiven Komasaufen am Ballermann und die Mitarbeiter des örtlichen (und ggf. gerade wegen Ungereimtheiten stillgelegten) Lohnsklavenbetriebs auf sommerlichem Heimatbesuch in Muränien.

Mit einer mehr oder weniger lückenlosen Nachverfolgung kann man das so handhaben, aber davon sind wir in 'schland weiter entfernt als der Mond von der Erde ...


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2020)

RyzA
Was nicht ganz NRW? Es hat sich überall auf hohem Niveau stabilisiert.

Ich war in Italien an einem fast leeren Strand, du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass das eine höhere Gefahr mit sich gebracht hat als in Deutschland an den voll gestopften Stränden?


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> RyzA
> Was nicht ganz NRW? Es hat sich überall auf hohem Niveau stabilisiert.


Auf hohem Niveau? Das stimmt doch gar nicht.



> Ich war in Italien an einem fast leeren Strand, du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass das eine höhere Gefahr mit sich gebracht hat als in Deutschland an den voll gestopften Stränden?


Auch in Deutschland sind nicht überall überfüllte Strände.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2020)

Derweil hat UK versucht die Abschlussnoten wegen ausgefallener Prüfungen über Statistik zu bilden und dezent Ärger damit.
Und es war absehbar:
Nearly 40% of A-level result predictions to be downgraded in England | Education | The Guardian 
Aber ist trotzdem genau so passiert:
A-levels: Unfair results claim after grades lowered - BBC News

Eine der "Regeln" scheint zu sein dass ein diesjähriger Jahrgang einer Schule nicht zu viel besser sein darf als die vorausgegangen Jahrgänge an der selben Schule. Besonders bei kleinen Schulen kann eine solche Annahme extrem daneben liegen. Anders herum wird man quasi automatisch besser bewertet wenn man an einer im Schnitt sehr erfolgreichen Schule war. Das bedeutet dass man quasi einen automatischen Privatschulbonus auf die Note bekommen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf hohem Niveau? Das stimmt doch gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Auch in Deutschland sind nicht überall überfüllte Strände.


Natürlich stimmt das, guck dir mal auf Zeit die Verteilung der Fälle an. In NRW ist keine Stadt über den 50/100k.
Das war bei Tönnies anders.

Ja sind dann aber keine Badestrände.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich stimmt das, guck dir mal auf Zeit die Verteilung der Fälle an. In NRW ist keine Stadt über den 50/100k.
> Das war bei Tönnies anders.


Ach so meintest du das.  Ich hatte das umgekehrt verstanden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine der "Regeln" scheint zu sein dass ein diesjähriger Jahrgang einer Schule nicht zu viel besser sein darf als die vorausgegangen Jahrgänge an der selben Schule. Besonders bei kleinen Schulen kann eine solche Annahme extrem daneben liegen. Anders herum wird man quasi automatisch besser bewertet wenn man an einer im Schnitt sehr erfolgreichen Schule war. Das bedeutet dass man quasi einen automatischen Privatschulbonus auf die Note bekommen hat.



Dann hoffe ich mal dass es dort genauso ist wie hierzulande, wo sich (nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung) keine Sau mehr jemals für deine Abschlussnoten interessiert.
Ich hab damalsn Abi mit 2,6 gemacht weil ich stinkfaul war (/bin^^) und was hatte es für Konsequenzen? Das Zeugnis hab ich später bei der Uni innen Briefkasten geschmissen zum Nachweis dass ich überhauptn Abi hab und studieren darf. Das wars. Weder die Uni hat sich für die Note interessiert (obwohl der NC 2,5 war!), noch hat sich der spätere Arbeitgeber für die Abinote interessiert, dem war sogar die Abschlussnote der Uni relativ egal.

Vielleicht bin ich da auch ne Ausnahme im System gewesen aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind Noten, insbesondere Schulnoten, völlig overhyped. Am Ende heißts höchstes war derjenige besonders gut (1), mittelmäßig (2-4) oder herausragend schlecht (5-6).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal dass es dort genauso ist wie hierzulande, wo sich (nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung) keine Sau mehr jemals für deine Abschlussnoten interessiert.
> Ich hab damalsn Abi mit 2,6 gemacht weil ich stinkfaul war (/bin^^) und was hatte es für Konsequenzen? Das Zeugnis hab ich später bei der Uni innen Briefkasten geschmissen zum Nachweis dass ich überhauptn Abi hab und studieren darf. Das wars. Weder die Uni hat sich für die Note interessiert (obwohl der NC 2,5 war!), noch hat sich der spätere Arbeitgeber für die Abinote interessiert, dem war sogar die Abschlussnote der Uni relativ egal.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich da auch ne Ausnahme im System gewesen aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind Noten, insbesondere Schulnoten, völlig overhyped. Am Ende heißts höchstes war derjenige besonders gut (1), mittelmäßig (2-4) oder herausragend schlecht (5-6).



2,6 ist das bessere Mittelfeld, das ist nicht sonderlich auffällig.
Wenn aber jemand 3,9 im Abi hat ist das schon ein Schandfleck, sofern Arbeitgeber darauf achten. Wenn die aber jemanden als Ingenieur einstellen wollen, schauen die auf Mathe und Physik.
Wenn da nur 3er und 4er sind, ist das auch ein Minuspunkt.

Ich halte es schon für wichtig, dass leistungsorientiert bewertet wird, denn sonst werden die Noten wertlos und es werden Einstellungstest gemacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn aber jemand 3,9 im Abi hat ist das schon ein Schandfleck, sofern Arbeitgeber darauf achten. Wenn die aber jemanden als Ingenieur einstellen wollen, schauen die auf Mathe und Physik.



Ok, in den MINT-Fächern hatte ich schon 1er (der Schnitt ist nur deswegen so schlecht weil man damals noch alle Bereiche abbilden musste und ich in Geschichte, Politik, Kunst, Religion und sowas mangels Interesse immer auf ner 4 rumgegurkt bin^^), aber auch danach hat mein Arbeitgeber nie gefragt. Ich musste ganz am Anfang für die Ausbildung (ich hab auch mal was anständiges gelernt bevor ich studieren war ) nen Einstellungstest machen der entsprechend der Berufswahl sehr mathematisch/technisch war. Den gut hinbekommen --> eingestellt. Manche von den Azubis hatten ihren Ausbildungsvertrag schon unterschrieben und danach erst Zeugnisskopien nachgeliefert fürs Archiv - die die Firma war nur das Testergebnis und das Gespräch relevant.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich halte es schon für wichtig, dass leistungsorientiert bewertet wird,  denn sonst werden die Noten wertlos und es werden Einstellungstest  gemacht.


Letzteres ist der Fall. Meiner Meinung nach auch, weil gute Noten völlig inflationär vergeben werden. Mittlerweile bin ich selbst u.a. bei der IHK als Prüfer tätig und da gibts Azubis die kommen mit lauter Einsen aufm Zeugnis daher und können im Kopf keine 5% von 40 abziehen, nicht unfallfrei ein Formular mit ihren Daten in die richtigen Felder ausfüllen und haben Probleme, den richtigen Raum im Gebäude zu finden obwohls am Eingang nen Raumplan gibt und in den Fluren alles nochmal eindeutig beschildert ist.
Wenn leistungsorientierte Bewertung heute anscheinend nur noch heißt "konnte 5 Seiten nen Tag vor der Klassenarbeit perfekt auswenig lernen" dann brauch ich das auch nicht mehr.

Du würdest lachen (oder weinen) wenn du Antworten siehst von Leuten die sich für ne Ausbildungsstelle bewerben. Eine der ersten Fragen im Test des Unternehmens wo ich arbeite lautet "Schätzen Sie, wie weit der Fußweg vom Firmeneingang bis zum Prüfungsraum war." Multiple Choice: 20m, 200m oder 2000m. Das macht ein Drittel der Leute falsch obwohl sie von einem Mitarbeiter zu Fuß vom Eingang ne Handvoll Gebäude weiter zum Raum geführt werden (20 und 2000m sind völlig illusorisch). Das ist die traurige Realität - 16-jährige wissen ohne Google nicht mehr, wie weit 200m ungefähr sind.


Aber das führt dann doch zu viel ins OT^^


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2020)

Corona-Krise in Bulgarien: Party-Pause am Goldstrand | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-155.html#Bayern-kann-46-positive-Corona-Tests-nicht-zuordnen schrieb:
			
		

> *Bayern kann 46 positive Corona-Tests nicht zuordnen*
> 
> _14:49 Uhr_
> Nach mehrmaliger Verschiebung hat das bayerische Gesundheitsministerium nun Zahlen zu der Panne bei den Corona-Tests an Autobahnen und Bahnhöfen vorgelegt. Von den rund 44.000 Tests, deren Ergebnisse zunächst nicht mitgeteilt werden konnten, seien 949 positiv gewesen. 903 der positiv Getesteten seien inzwischen informiert worden, bei 46 lägen "keine passenden Personendaten" vor. Ob und wie sie noch ermittelt werden können, ist nicht klar.
> "Das Bayerische Landesamt für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit hat mit großartiger Unterstützung der Bayerischen Bereitschaftspolizei unter Hochdruck daran gearbeitet, die positiven Befunde den Getesteten zuzuordnen. Das ist in den meisten Fällen gelungen", sagte Bayerns Gesundheitsministerin Melanie Huml. Allerdings hatte sie am vergangenen Mittwoch, kurz nach Bekanntwerden der Panne erklärt, die Betroffenen sollten bis Donnerstagmittag informiert werden. Danach verstrichen dann mehrere Fristen, die sich die Behörden selbst gesetzt hatten. Die Panne sorgte bundesweit für Aufsehen.



Ist die Frage, ob da sich jemand verschrieben hat, oder ob Leute absichtlich falsche Daten angeben haben. Wobei das auch dämlich wäre, denn ohne Testergebnis wäre auch Quarantäne fällig.


----------



## tobse2056 (16. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob da sich jemand verschrieben hat, oder ob Leute absichtlich falsche Daten angeben haben. Wobei das auch dämlich wäre, denn ohne Testergebnis wäre auch Quarantäne fällig.



Aus deren Sicht wäre das überhaupt nicht dämlich wenn sie sich der Quarantäne verweigern wollen.  Wenn sie mit dem Auto eingereist sind und an Teststation falsche angaben machen wird später an ihren Heimatort keiner  wissen das sie aus einem Risikogebiet gekommen sind und ggf die Quarantäne überprüfen.

Diese "freiwillige" Quarantäne  ist den Leuten scheiß egal. 

Hamburg-Rueckkehrer macht Test in Bayern und laeuft 9 Tage infiziert durch Stadt - FOCUS Online

Der Typ war wohl 4 Tage in Quarantäne  und nachdem innerhalb von 4 Tage keine Meldung kam , hat er die Quarantäne selbst beendet.

Ich für meinen Teil verstehe diese Testplicht so das man damit die 14 Tage verkürzen kann, sollte aber kein Testergebnis vorliegen dann muss halt auch die 14 Tage warten.


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Krise in Bulgarien: Party-Pause am Goldstrand | tagesschau.de
> 
> 
> 
> Ist die Frage, ob da sich jemand verschrieben hat, oder ob Leute absichtlich falsche Daten angeben haben. Wobei das auch dämlich wäre, denn ohne Testergebnis wäre auch Quarantäne fällig.



Falsche Angaben mithilfe des Ausweises...das hat man Gesundheitsministeriumsmäßig selbst verbockt. Kann natürlich auch sein, das die Sprachbarriere bei Deutsch-Bayrisch, Bayrisch-Deutsch für Verwirrungen gesorgt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal dass es dort genauso ist wie hierzulande, wo sich (nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung) keine Sau mehr jemals für deine Abschlussnoten interessiert.


Survivors Bias 
Ich habe mich bei DEN NCs für Ingenieursstudiengänge nachher auch gefragt warum ich mir im Abi überhaupt Mühe gegeben habe. Andere Fächer, allen voran Medizin und Recht, sehen das aber deutlich anders.
Oder halt die ganz elitären Unis in GB. z.B. der Sohn von genau dem Statistiker der zuerst vor der Bewertungsvorschrift gewahrnt hatte, hat jetzt "nur" 2xA + 1xA* in den MINT Fächern statt den 1xA +2xA* die Voraussetzung sind dass seine Vorläufige Zulassung in Cambridge gültig bleibt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2020)

Corona-Warn-App: Studie findet Probleme bei der Kontaktverfolgung im OEPNV | heise online




tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hamburg-Rueckkehrer macht Test in Bayern und laeuft 9 Tage infiziert durch Stadt - FOCUS Online
> 
> Der Typ war wohl 4 Tage in Quarantäne und nachdem innerhalb von 4 Tage keine Meldung kam , hat er die Quarantäne selbst beendet.



Da muss man halt mal zeigen, dass die Bußgeldbestimmungen und Straftatbestände im IfSG nicht nur Deko sind, sondern auch konsequent durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss man halt mal zeigen, dass die Bußgeldbestimmungen und Straftatbestände im IfSG nicht nur Deko sind, sondern auch konsequent durchgesetzt werden.



Wo ist denn Dein Problem?

Es wird beim Test klipp und klar gesagt:Wenn man positiv ist, wird man nach spätestens 2 Tagen angerufen...so wurde mir das beim Coronatest auch gesagt. Er hat zumindest 4 Tage gewartet, hätte ich nicht gemacht, weil nicht angerufen und so.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2020)

Dann muss man aber davon ausgehen, dass man einfach noch kein Ergebnis hat, solange man kein negative Ergebnis hat.
Mit positivem Ergebnis muss man dann erst recht zwei Wochen in Quarantäne bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es wird beim Test klipp und klar gesagt:Wenn man positiv ist, wird man nach spätestens 2 Tagen angerufen...so wurde mir das beim Coronatest auch gesagt. Er hat zumindest 4 Tage gewartet, hätte ich nicht gemacht, weil nicht angerufen und so.


Dann beende ich das nicht einfach, sondern erkundige mich selber nochmal was jetzt Sache ist!


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2020)

So muss man sich aber auch nicht wundern, dass es in Deutschland wieder knapp 13.000 aktuelle Infektionen gibt. 
Karte mit aktuellen Zahlen: Coronavirus-Ausbreitung in Deutschland | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2020)

Ich habe selbst vor kurzer Zeit an einem freiwilligen Corona-Screening teilgenommen, da hieß es "nach 1-2 Wochen wenn infiziert". Bei dem bayrischen Tests geht es hoffentlich schneller, weil sie ja Grenzschutz bieten sollen, aber das Grundprinzip, dass man nicht Nachfragen kann und bei einem negativen Befund gar nicht informiert wird, gilt in Deutschland offenbar immer noch. Wenn man dem Hamburger also gesagt hat "Nachricht in fünf Tagen oder wir haben nichts gefunden", dann wäre es vollkommen okay, sich am sechsten Tag gesund zu wähnen. (Nicht am vierten, wie hier...)
Das macht die Pleite in Bayern ja so peinlich: Wenn man "sie hören nichts von uns" als Signal für "sie sind gesund" praktiziert, dann muss 101% sicherstellen, dass Positivbefunde schnellstmöglich benachrichtigt werden.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Macht doch einfach Urlaub in Deutschland, hier gibt es auch wunderschöne Ecken.



Aber die sind voll mit Deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Tekkla schrieb:


> Wann reift bei den Politikern eigentlich die Erkenntnis, dass diese Urlaubsreisen innerhalb von Europa und um Europa herum eine ganz miese Idee war?



Gar nicht? Weil es das nicht war? Nur ein Bruchteil der zusätzlichen Neuinfektionen in Deutschland geht auf Auslandsreisende zurück und davon dann auch noch mehrheitlich Balkan und Türkei. Also vor allem Personen mit Migrationshintergrund, die von Familienfesten zurückkehren und eben nicht am regulären Tourismus teilgenommen haben. Aber der die Allermeisten Neuinfizierten haben sich in Deutschland angesteckt. Das Problem besteht nicht darin, WO die Leute Urlaub machen, sondern WIE. Das Risiko beim Gruppenkuscheln an Nord- und Ostseestränden dürfte größer sein, als in den abgelegeneren Ecken von Mallorca. Als erneute Risikogebiete wurden bislang auch ausschließlich Costa Brava, Ballermann und Istrien ausgerufen, also weithin bekannte Ziele von Party-Touristen. Bei denen potentiert sich das Ganze ggf., wenn sie sich zusammen mit Briten betrinken, die traditionell genau die gleichen Saufregionen bereisen und im Juni ein weitaus höheres Infektionsniveau als Deutschland hatten. Aber im Großen und Ganzen hätten sich die Leute, die sich beim Eimersaugen auf El Arenal angesteckt haben, sich genauso beim Eimersaufen in Düsseldorf angesteckt.

Zu meiner eigenen Überraschung mussten bislang auch keine kompletten Fliegerladungen in Quarantäne. Rückverfolgung und Ermittlung der Infektionsorte sind zwar Lückenhaft wie eh und je, aber die auch von mir befürchtete enorme Häufung bei Wiederaufnahme von Flugreisen ist bislang ausgeblieben. (Oder die Leute reisen auch innerhalb Deutschlands mit dem Flugzeug, sodass man den Anstieg den Faktor Flugreisen nicht aus anderen Zahlen ableiten kann. Aber auch dann würde das Fazit lauten: Nicht die Zielorte sind das Problem, sondern die gemeinsamen Aktivtitäten. In Deutschland genauso wie außerhalb Deutschlands.)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jein, wenn jemand weg ist, stört auch siene Ansteckung hier niemanden. Wichtiger wäre es natürlich sowohl bei der An- wie Abreise zu testen. Und dann müssen im nächsten Schritt die Tests billiger werden. Ich bin für: Testen, Testen, Testen und Quarantäne, Quarantäne, Quarantäne. Und ansonsten sollen alle machen, was sie wollen.



Was sie _alleine_ machen wollen bitte. Wer bock auf Gruppenaktivitäten hat, schaufelt bitte als erstes gemeinsam eine große Grube und die wird dann die nächsten 14 Tage nicht mehr verlassen.




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ja. Aber wie sind die geographisch verteilt?
> Der Großteil davon dürfte auf Bayern entfallen und wie man sieht, hat man selbst dort inzwischen Probleme
> gleichzeitig die eigene Bevölkerung und zahllose (durchfahrende) Urlauber auf einmal zu testen.
> (Und die daten zeitnah an die Betroffenen weiterzuleiten)



Die Proben kannst du relativ leicht landesweit verschicken, wo die Kapazitäten stehen ist also egal. Und die Bayern sind wohl auch nicht in der Lage, Ergebnisse zuzumailen - aber getestet und als erkrankt identifiziert hatten sie die Leute nach kurzer Zeit.

Trotzdem halte ich Bevölkerungsweite Tests ebenfalls für nicht praktikabel, solange es nicht wieder einen Lockdown gibt. Testen bringt nur Sicherheit für die Vergangenheit und solange man nicht vom Moment des Tests bis zum Ende aller Tests jede Neuinfektion 101%ig ausschließt, gewinnt man dadurch keine Sicherheit für die Zukunft. Das ist aber unmöglich, solange die Leute viele Kontakte untereinander haben und mobil sind - womit ich keine Urlaubsreisen meine, sondern z.B. ganz banal Pendelstrecken über Kreisgrenzen hinweg. Die einzige Möglichkeit für Kompletttest wäre es, die Grenzen zu schließen und jeden innerhalb seiner Gemeinde festzusetzen und sich dann von einem Ende Deutschlands bis zum anderen durchzutesten. D.h. im Prinzip reicht eine geschlossene Grenze um das schon getestete Gebiet: Alle, deren Testergebnis vorliegt, dürfen sich untereinander beliebig rumtummeln und alle, bei denen die Probennahme noch aussteht, ebenfalls. Aber JEDER Kontakt zwischen beiden Gruppen muss absolut ausgeschlossen werden und in der wandernden Übergangszone muss für 1-2 Wochen jede Mobilität unterbunden werden, damit nicht eine untestbare Infektion 1 Tag vor Probennahme möglich ist und auch um Leute, die während des unvermeidbaren Kontaktes bei der Probennahme infiziert worden sein könnten (Tester müssten täglich getestet werden) quarantänisieren zu können, bevor sie sich wieder unters Volk mischen.

Aber auch dieser Aufwand, der in meinen Augen praktikabel wäre und bei einer konsequenten Durchführung im Mai/Juni nicht einmal sonderlich viele Nach-, aber sehr viele Vorteile gebracht hätte, bringt nur etwas, wenn man danach die Grenzen komplett geschlossen hält bzw. mit einer vergleichbaren Testwelle durch ganz Europa den "cleanen" Raum immer weiter ausdehnt. Eine derartige konsequente Abschottung nach außen haben aber bislang nur Nordkorea und Neuseeland umgesetzt. Für alle anderen gäbe es eigentlich Plan B:
Kontakte soweit minimieren und schützen, dass die Infektionsrate durchgängig <<1 liegt. Das belastet zwar deutlich länger als die 1-2 Wochen beim Durchtesten, aber nach ein paar Monaten kann man das Virus auch auf diesem Wege ausrotten. Wenn man will. Wenn man aber, wie Deutschland Mitte Mai, konsequent beschließt, dass man tödliche Krankheiten umarmen möchte, dann sollte man sich halt auf Stress, eingeschränktes Sozialleben, geschlossene Branchen und kriselnde Gesamtwirtschaft bis zur Verbreitung eines guten Impfstoffes einstellen. Ich verstehe zwar nicht, wieso alle für so ein Horrorszenario sind, aber dem allgemeinen Verhalten nach ist das offensichtlich der Fall.



> Der Reiseverkehr nach Süden ist zur Zeit definitiv ein Problem. Ist in Österreich auch nicht besser.
> Hauptsächlich betroffen sind bei uns Tirol (Route zwischen Bayern und Italien) und Südost-Kärnten (Route auf den Balkan).



Das Virus springt nicht an der ersten Autobahnraststätte hinter der Grenze aus dem Fenster und setzt sich dort fest. Wenn allgemeiner Reiseverkehr das Problem wäre, dann wäre flächendeckend das ganze Land betroffen. Dass es nur die Regionen mit besonders kurzen Anfahrtswegen sind, legt nahe, dass es weniger die Jahresurlauber und eher die Ausflügler und Wochenentripper sind, die das Problem sind.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Derweil hat UK versucht die Abschlussnoten wegen ausgefallener Prüfungen über Statistik zu bilden und dezent Ärger damit.



Wie ich heute gehört habe, sollen in Deutschland wohl die Abiprüfungen in den nächsten Jahren vereinfacht werden (die diesjährigen Abiturienten waren kaum betroffen, da der vorbereitende Unterricht bis Mitte März in den meisten Bundesländern eh fast fertig ist) und die Noten für die mittlere Reife wurden wohl schon schöngerechnet. Da kommen also 2-3-4 Jahrgänge mit Schmalspurabschlüssen auf uns zu und wenn man bedenkt, dass mangelnde Anforderungen schon seit Jahren kritisiert, aber nicht korrigiert werden, dann dürfte das wohl der Einstieg ins dauerhafte Ramschabi sein. Immerhin hat sich damit der Streit ums gegliederte Schulsystem erledigt 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal dass es dort genauso ist wie hierzulande, wo sich (nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung) keine Sau mehr jemals für deine Abschlussnoten interessiert.
> Ich hab damalsn Abi mit 2,6 gemacht weil ich stinkfaul war (/bin^^) und was hatte es für Konsequenzen? Das Zeugnis hab ich später bei der Uni innen Briefkasten geschmissen zum Nachweis dass ich überhauptn Abi hab und studieren darf. Das wars. Weder die Uni hat sich für die Note interessiert (obwohl der NC 2,5 war!), noch hat sich der spätere Arbeitgeber für die Abinote interessiert, dem war sogar die Abschlussnote der Uni relativ egal.



Typisch Ingenieur: Horizont von einem Punkt und keine Ahnung, wie es dem Rest der Gesellschaft geht 
In der Mehrheit der Branchen, in denen es keinen Bewerbermangel gibt und in denen das Einstiegsgehalt sogar unter dem Median liegt (Iiii!), sind die letzten Noten extrem wichtig. Zwar stellt niemand wegen einem guten Zeugnis ein, aber mit einem schlechten bekommst du einfach kein Vorstellungsgespräch, Ende. Natürlich interessiert bei einem Job, der ein Studium voraussetzt, dann nicht mehr das Abizeugnis, aber bei einer Ausbildung eben schon. Und bei einem zugangsbeschränkten Studienfach eigentlich sowieso. Das ist extrem ungewöhnlich, dass da bei dir nicht weiter drauf geachtet wurde - aber mit 0,1 schlechter war der Abstand auch eher gering und NC 2,5 ist ja allgemein schon fast ein "frei für alle". Der Zugang zu Naturwissenschaften wäre die so aber schlicht vor der Nase zugeknallt worden.




Eckism schrieb:


> Falsche Angaben mithilfe des Ausweises...das hat man Gesundheitsministeriumsmäßig selbst verbockt. Kann natürlich auch sein, das die Sprachbarriere bei Deutsch-Bayrisch, Bayrisch-Deutsch für Verwirrungen gesorgt hat.



Die Einreisetests in Bayern sind freiwillig. Welcher Depp nimmt sich 1-2 Stunden Zeit für einen _freiwilligen_ Test und will dann das Ergebnis nicht erhalten? Wesentlich wahrscheinlicher sind Verständnissprobleme. Nicht zwischen Bayern und Leuten die Deutsch sprechen, aber Hieroglyphisch <-> lateinische Schrift. Das Debakel mit den fehlenden Benachrichtigung Infizierter beruht ja auch nur darauf, dass man in Södistan offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist, die Tests digital zu verwalten. Also werden da auch die Personeninformationen handschriftlich erfasst worden sein und da sind einige wenige dutzend, die man nicht mehr dechrifieren konnte, eigentlich schon ein gutes Ergebnis. Zumal in einer Umgebung, in der jede Menge Desinfektionsmittel eingesetzt wird, also ständig die Gefahr von Verwischen besteht, da auch "wasserunlösliche" Stifte/Kuli eben hervorragend mit Alkohol gelöscht werden können.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Warn-App: Studie findet Probleme bei der Kontaktverfolgung im OEPNV | heise online



Vollfail...
Warum wird nach Erkennung einer potentiellen Annäherung nicht einfach ein Handshake mit Laufzeitmessung ausgetauscht? Ich dachte genau für sowas haben wir drei Monate auf eine App samt neuer Schnittstelle gewartet, die eben nicht einfach nur umliegende Beacons nach ihrer Signalstärke scannt, was eigentlich schon immer möglich war und sogar die Gesundheit von Leuten geschützt hätte, die sich kein aktuelles Apple/Android leisten.



> Da muss man halt mal zeigen, dass die Bußgeldbestimmungen und Straftatbestände im IfSG nicht nur Deko sind, sondern auch konsequent durchgesetzt werden.



Sowie beim Zuparken von Verkehrswegen?


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann muss man aber davon ausgehen, dass man negativ ist...



Ich hab das mal korrigiert...so wie es einem auch gesagt wird.
In Deutschland wird Corona so wichtig genommen, da passieren keine Fehler und somit ist man negativ, sobald die 2 Tage rum sind und kein Anruf kommt, ganz einfach. Man bleibt doch keine 2 Wochen aus Spaß an der Freude in den eigenen 4 Wänden, wenn man negativ ist...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Einreisetests in Bayern sind freiwillig. Welcher Depp nimmt sich 1-2 Stunden Zeit für einen _freiwilligen_  Test und will dann das Ergebnis nicht erhalten? Wesentlich  wahrscheinlicher sind Verständnissprobleme. Nicht zwischen Bayern und  Leuten die Deutsch sprechen, aber Hieroglyphisch <-> lateinische  Schrift. Das Debakel mit den fehlenden Benachrichtigung Infizierter  beruht ja auch nur darauf, dass man in Södistan offensichtlich nicht in  der Lage ist, die Tests digital zu verwalten. Also werden da auch die  Personeninformationen handschriftlich erfasst worden sein und da sind  einige wenige dutzend, die man nicht mehr dechrifieren konnte,  eigentlich schon ein gutes Ergebnis. Zumal in einer Umgebung, in der  jede Menge Desinfektionsmittel eingesetzt wird, also ständig die Gefahr  von Verwischen besteht, da auch "wasserunlösliche" Stifte/Kuli eben  hervorragend mit Alkohol gelöscht werden können.



Das wird natürlich alles mit einer ausgedruckten Liste/Formula und Stift(ich musste meinen eigenen Kuli mitbringen) gemacht...nur das Gesundheitskärtchen wird kurz am PC gecheckt. Die handgeschriebene Liste mit den Probennummern wird dann ins Labor gebracht.
Wir achten hier in Deutschland auf den Datenschutz wie man sieht, da gibt man ne freiwillige Probe ab und das ist so geheim, das man es selbst nicht erfährt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Typisch Ingenieur: Horizont von einem Punkt und keine Ahnung, wie es dem Rest der Gesellschaft geht
> In der Mehrheit der Branchen, in denen es keinen Bewerbermangel gibt und in denen das Einstiegsgehalt sogar unter dem Median liegt (Iiii!), sind die letzten Noten extrem wichtig. Zwar stellt niemand wegen einem guten Zeugnis ein, aber mit einem schlechten bekommst du einfach kein Vorstellungsgespräch, Ende. Natürlich interessiert bei einem Job, der ein Studium voraussetzt, dann nicht mehr das Abizeugnis, aber bei einer Ausbildung eben schon. Und bei einem zugangsbeschränkten Studienfach eigentlich sowieso. Das ist extrem ungewöhnlich, dass da bei dir nicht weiter drauf geachtet wurde - aber mit 0,1 schlechter war der Abstand auch eher gering und NC 2,5 ist ja allgemein schon fast ein "frei für alle". Der Zugang zu Naturwissenschaften wäre die so aber schlicht vor der Nase zugeknallt worden.


Wow... warum so böse?^^
Weit unter dem Median habe ich nach dem Studium auch verdient, unter dem Median von Maschinenbauingenieuren sowieso - da bin ich ja bis heute deutlich drunter (wie ich gerade nach kurzem googlen feststellen muss - immerhin für meine Region passts recht gut), den Rest der Gesellschaft kenne ich beispielsweise in Form meiner Frau die nach abgeschlossenem Abi und Ausbildung eine Zwangslohnerhöhung bekam nachdem der Mindestlohn eingeführt wurde (Steuerfachangestellte) - und noch heute nicht besonders weit drüber liegt.

Dass der Pseudo-NC von 2,5 quasi ein frei-für-alle war stimmt (vor allem wenn man Leute wie mich die noch schlechter waren auch noch nimmt...), die Variante der Uni mit zu zu vollen Hörsäälen umzugehen war eine Mathe-Vorklausur nach 6 Wochen deren bestehen Voruassetzung zur echten Klausur war. Nachdem die gelaufen ist und gefühlt ein Drittel der Probanden 0 von 20 Punkte hatte ist immer deutlich mehr Platz in Hörsaal und Mensa gewesen. Auch irgendwie ne Art Einstellungstest bzw. schnellere Lösung des Problems - nach 2-3 Semestern war die Hälfte der neuen Studenten sowieso weg. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> So muss man sich aber auch nicht wundern, dass es  in Deutschland wieder knapp 13.000 aktuelle Infektionen gibt.
> Karte mit aktuellen Zahlen: Coronavirus-Ausbreitung in Deutschland | tagesschau.de


Die Leute sind eben nach den Monaten nicht mehr sensibel für das Thema oder sind es einfach auch Leid. Wenn man nicht in den Läden so viele Masken sehen würde würde man am Verhalten der allermeisten Menschen gar nicht bemerken dass Pandemie ist. So menschlich das alles auch ist, es führt genau zu den Problemen die jetzt wieder kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum wird nach Erkennung einer potentiellen Annäherung nicht einfach ein Handshake mit Laufzeitmessung ausgetauscht? Ich dachte genau für sowas haben wir drei Monate auf eine App samt neuer Schnittstelle gewartet, die eben nicht einfach nur umliegende Beacons nach ihrer Signalstärke scannt, was eigentlich schon immer möglich war und sogar die Gesundheit von Leuten geschützt hätte, die sich kein aktuelles Apple/Android leisten.


Die Variierende Dämpfung in einem Metallkäfig mit Metallzwischenwänden kommt ja gerade von variierenden Signallaufzeiten.
Ergo ist also egal was von beiden du nutzt: Es ist so oder so sehr ungenau.
Und die Diskussion dazu was vorher ging und nicht habe ich auch schon in anderen Threads geführt: Mindestens bei Apple war ein Hintergundscan+Handshake vor dem OS Update nicht möglich. Bei Android hätte man es wahrscheinlich auch noch in älteren OS hinfriemeln können, allerdings dürfte die Schnittmenge zwischen BLE fähig, OS Version <Marshmallow und noch im Einsatz befindlichen Geräten verschwindend gering sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wow... warum so böse?^^



Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass du genug Ingenieure kennst, um die Halb-Ironie auch ohne Tags zu erkennen 
Dass du es besser weißt, weiß ich, aber du weißt sicherlich auch, dass es in dieser Bildungsrichtung eine ganze Menge Leute gibt, die ernsthaft der Meinung sind, dass jeder in Deutschland ein Einstiegsgehalt mit 15xx Netto haben könnte, wenn er nur einmal mit dem kleinen Finger winken würde.



> Dass der Pseudo-NC von 2,5 quasi ein frei-für-alle war stimmt (vor allem wenn man Leute wie mich die noch schlechter waren auch noch nimmt...), die Variante der Uni mit zu zu vollen Hörsäälen umzugehen war eine Mathe-Vorklausur nach 6 Wochen deren bestehen Voruassetzung zur echten Klausur war. Nachdem die gelaufen ist und gefühlt ein Drittel der Probanden 0 von 20 Punkte hatte ist immer deutlich mehr Platz in Hörsaal und Mensa gewesen. Auch irgendwie ne Art Einstellungstest bzw. schnellere Lösung des Problems - nach 2-3 Semestern war die Hälfte der neuen Studenten sowieso weg.



Die Mathe-Schwelle, die alleine schon locker 30% aussortiert hat, hatten wir auch. Allerdings erst mit der eigentlichen Klausur und das ZUSÄTZLICH zu einem 1,xer NC, der auch durchgesetzt wurde. (Okay - damals gabs ja sogar noch ZVS)



> Die Leute sind eben nach den Monaten nicht mehr sensibel für das Thema oder sind es einfach auch Leid. Wenn man nicht in den Läden so viele Masken sehen würde würde man am Verhalten der allermeisten Menschen gar nicht bemerken dass Pandemie ist. So menschlich das alles auch ist, es führt genau zu den Problemen die jetzt wieder kommen.



Die Menschen waren, soweit ich es beobachten konnte, nicht "nach den Monaten", sondern nach einem Monat schon nicht mehr sensibel, sondern es leid. Mangel beim Schutz im öffentlichen Raum habe ich schon Anfang Ende April beklagt. Deswegen sind Infektionsfälle und damit -möglichkeiten ab Mitte Mai kaum noch runtergegangen und deswegen konnten wir seitdem auch nicht mehr damit rechnen, je ein Niveau zu erreichen, bei dem ein lockerer Umgang möglich gewesen wäre. Aber genau diese "es reicht, noch mehr Infektionsreduzierung machen wir nicht"-Fraktion hat jetzt eben doch noch weiter gelockert/jegliche Hemmungen fahren gelassen. Abstand gibt es gar nicht mehr, alles bis 30 Leuten zählt als kleine Gruppe und statt Mund-Nasen- trägt man heute bestenfalls noch Kinn-Schutz.

Leider sind echte FP3-Masken, die auch einen nenneswerten Selbstschutz bieten, immer noch teuer/schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dass es in dieser Bildungsrichtung eine ganze Menge Leute gibt, die ernsthaft der Meinung sind, dass jeder in Deutschland ein Einstiegsgehalt mit 15xx Netto haben könnte, wenn er nur einmal mit dem kleinen Finger winken würde.


Nicht nur in dieser Bildungsrichtung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Menschen waren, soweit ich es beobachten konnte, nicht "nach den  Monaten", sondern nach einem Monat schon nicht mehr sensibel, sondern es  leid.


Klar, nach ein paar Wochen hat man das schon gemerkt. Aber so das richtige "mir schei...egal" erlebe ich selbst eigentlich erst seit ~Juli. Wo auf kleineren Feiern im Garten wieder 10 leute an einer einzelnen Biergarnitur aufeinandersitzen obwohl es gar kein Problem wäre sichn bisschen zu verteilen. Wo Leute aus den gleichen Gläsern trinken um das Getränk des Nachbarn zu probieren... hätte von denen im Mai noch keiner gemacht. Man muss ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen (glücklicherweise ist in dem Bekanntenkreis auch noch nichts passiert) aber ihn mit Gewalt herausfordern kanns auch nicht sein. Und wenn man dann nett nen kleinen Hinweis von sich gibt schauen die meisten einen noch doof an. 
Gut, wenn auch schon vor Corona galt "Keiner fasst mein Bier an!!!11eins" 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider sind echte FP3-Masken, die auch einen nenneswerten Selbstschutz bieten, immer noch teuer/schwer zu bekommen


Mit denen willste aber auch nicht wirklich (länger) durch die Gegend laufen oder?^^
FP2/95 gibts ja wieder (verglichen mit 2019 sehr teuer) zu kaufen. Die schützen zwar nicht sicher, filtern aber zumindest die kompletten größeren Partikel/Tropfen und aerosole zu 95%. Kein Schutz wie FP3 aber durchaus ein zumindest nennenswerter Selbstschutz oder nennen wirs mal Risikoreduktion. Ich hab jedenfalls bereits ein paar davon zu Hause für den Fall dass es wieder eskaliert (denn dann gibts sicher keine mehr zu kaufen).


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Jede Maske ist besser als gar keine.


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst vor kurzer Zeit an einem freiwilligen Corona-Screening teilgenommen, da hieß es "nach 1-2 Wochen wenn infiziert". Bei dem bayrischen Tests geht es hoffentlich schneller, weil sie ja Grenzschutz bieten sollen, aber das Grundprinzip, dass man nicht Nachfragen kann und bei einem negativen Befund gar nicht informiert wird, gilt in Deutschland offenbar immer noch. Wenn man dem Hamburger also gesagt hat "Nachricht in fünf Tagen oder wir haben nichts gefunden", dann wäre es vollkommen okay, sich am sechsten Tag gesund zu wähnen. (Nicht am vierten, wie hier...)
> Das macht die Pleite in Bayern ja so peinlich: Wenn man "sie hören nichts von uns" als Signal für "sie sind gesund" praktiziert, dann muss 101% sicherstellen, dass Positivbefunde schnellstmöglich benachrichtigt werden.



1-2 Wochen?

18 Uhr Donnerstags war mein Test, Freitags 14 Uhr kam ne SMS mit "Negativ". Bei mir hieß es, wenn man nach 2 Tagen nix hört, ist alles Tutti Palletti...bei 1-2 Wochen kann man sich das testen gleich sparen und in Quaratäne nen 2 Wochen-Abo für die Dönerbude abschließen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint?



Selbstverständlich nicht. 

Hat sich so ergeben, das man sich ein paarmal getroffen hat,
und jetzt immer noch im Kontakt steht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Deutschland wird Corona so wichtig genommen, da passieren keine Fehler und somit ist man negativ, sobald die 2 Tage rum sind und kein Anruf kommt, ganz einfach. Man bleibt doch keine 2 Wochen aus Spaß an der Freude in den eigenen 4 Wänden, wenn man negativ ist...



Falsch. Wenn man kein negatives Testergebnis hat, kann man nicht wissen, das man negativ ist. Zumal man sich auch kurz vor dem Test im Flieger oder bei jemandem der da auch zum Test will angesteckt haben könnte. Dann wäre der Test auch noch negativ. Deshalb ist der Test nach 5-7 Tagen zu wiederholen. Erst wenn dieser auch negativ ist, darf man die Quarantäne verlassen. 

Der Verstoß gegen die Quarantäne ist ein Straftatbestand, der mit einer mehrjährigen Haftstrafe geahndet wird. Da würden sich die Leute noch wünschen, sie wären einfach zwei Wochen zu Hause geblieben.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Variierende Dämpfung in einem Metallkäfig mit Metallzwischenwänden kommt ja gerade von variierenden Signallaufzeiten.
> Ergo ist also egal was von beiden du nutzt: Es ist so oder so sehr ungenau.



Wobei man auch einen Bluetooth-Beacon in die Bahnen einbauen könnte und das die App stellt dann einfach fest, dass man zu einem Zeitpunkt in der Bahn war und es werden bei einer Infektion alle in der Bahn als möglicherweise infiziert angesehen. Was ja durch Aerosole durchaus möglich wäre.
Und dann werden alle aus der Bahn zum Test geschickt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, nach ein paar Wochen hat man das schon gemerkt. Aber so das richtige "mir schei...egal" erlebe ich selbst eigentlich erst seit ~Juli. Wo auf kleineren Feiern im Garten wieder 10 leute an einer einzelnen Biergarnitur aufeinandersitzen obwohl es gar kein Problem wäre sichn bisschen zu verteilen. Wo Leute aus den gleichen Gläsern trinken um das Getränk des Nachbarn zu probieren... hätte von denen im Mai noch keiner gemacht. Man muss ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen (glücklicherweise ist in dem Bekanntenkreis auch noch nichts passiert) aber ihn mit Gewalt herausfordern kanns auch nicht sein. Und wenn man dann nett nen kleinen Hinweis von sich gibt schauen die meisten einen noch doof an.



In NRW sind feiern auch heute noch verboten. 
VG Münster bestätigt Geburtstagsparty-Verbot | LTO.de


----------



## seahawk (17. August 2020)

Lol, gerade am Wochenende mit 70 Leuten gefeiert. Geile Party!


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Wenn man kein negatives Testergebnis hat, kann man nicht wissen, das man negativ ist. Zumal man sich auch kurz vor dem Test im Flieger oder bei jemandem der da auch zum Test will angesteckt haben könnte. Dann wäre der Test auch noch negativ. Deshalb ist der Test nach 5-7 Tagen zu wiederholen. Erst wenn dieser auch negativ ist, darf man die Quarantäne verlassen.
> 
> Der Verstoß gegen die Quarantäne ist ein Straftatbestand, der mit einer mehrjährigen Haftstrafe geahndet wird. Da würden sich die Leute noch wünschen, sie wären einfach zwei Wochen zu Hause geblieben.



Was faselst du ständig was von falsch? 
Beim Test sagt der Mediziner, wenn man nach spätestens 2 Tagen(bei mir) oder 4 Tagen(bei dem Hamburger) keinen Anruf mit einem positiven Befund bekommt, ist man negativ...da kannste wie Rumpelstilzchen aufn Boden rumtrampeln, wie du willst...es wird einem so gesagt und gut ist.

Gesetzeskonform dürfte man bei Coronaverdacht gar nicht zu einem Test fahren/laufen, weil Quarantäne in der eigenen Bude.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In NRW sind feiern auch heute noch verboten.
> VG Münster bestätigt Geburtstagsparty-Verbot | LTO.de



Im Saarland nicht. Aber als sie es waren kann ich dir versprechen das hat nur die allerwenigsten interessiert. Die Anzahl an Gartenpartys war auch im Lockdown bei uns gefühlt kaum weniger geworden - denn, das muss man auch sagen, genauso wenig wie die Bewohner sich für das verbot interessiert haben hat sich Polizei/Ordnungsamt für Verstöße interessiert: Gar nicht. Die haben natürlich die Partys aufgelöst wo irgendwelche Affen mit lauter Musik quasi ein "hier sind wir!!" Schild an die Straße gestellt haben aber die normalen Geselligkeiten wurden von niemandem bemerkt und selbst wenn wäre nicht annähernd die Kapazität da gewesen die zu unterbinden.

Man sollte sich da nichts vormachen - auch wenns verboten ist treffen sich Menschen und essen/trinken zusammen. Das liegt in ihrer Natur und wenn sie sich nicht völlig blöd anstellen schaffen sie das auch ohne dass irgendjemand offizielles sie daran hindern könnte. Das heißt nicht dass ich das (gerade im März/April) gut fände aber das war halt die Realität [hier].


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2020)

Auch die Polizei will keinen Ärger mit schwenkenden Saarländern.


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2020)

Die Leute können nicht richtig einkaufen oder ihre Zeit außerhalb der 4 Wände wie gewohnt verbringen, also hat man sehr viel Zeit für Gartenpartys. Was ich dieses Jahr schon Bratwürste vom Grill gefressen hab, das hab ich die letzten 20 Jahre zusammen nicht geschafft. Jeder hat Langeweile, lädt die Leute ein und macht den Grill an.

Bei uns aufn Dorf feiert die Polizei noch mit...ähhhhh, hat die Leute im Auge um die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Leute können nicht richtig einkaufen oder ihre Zeit außerhalb der 4 Wände wie gewohnt verbringen, also hat man sehr viel Zeit für Gartenpartys. Was ich dieses Jahr schon Bratwürste vom Grill gefressen hab, das hab ich die letzten 20 Jahre zusammen nicht geschafft. Jeder hat Langeweile, lädt die Leute ein und macht den Grill an.
> 
> Bei uns aufn Dorf feiert die Polizei noch mit...ähhhhh, hat die Leute im Auge um die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten.



Damals war es aber zumindest bei uns noch kalt, mittlerweile wird viel mehr gefeiert, bei uns in der Umgebung praktisch täglich. Da interessiert sich auch keiner für Abstände, sofern man keine Blockwart-Nachbarn hat, gibt es bei uns aber nicht.


----------



## Kelemvor (17. August 2020)

Na dann, seid mal voll stolz auf euch.


----------



## Lotto (17. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Leute können nicht richtig einkaufen oder ihre Zeit außerhalb der 4 Wände wie gewohnt verbringen, also hat man sehr viel Zeit für Gartenpartys. Was ich dieses Jahr schon Bratwürste vom Grill gefressen hab, das hab ich die letzten 20 Jahre zusammen nicht geschafft. Jeder hat Langeweile, lädt die Leute ein und macht den Grill an.
> 
> Bei uns aufn Dorf feiert die Polizei noch mit...ähhhhh, hat die Leute im Auge um die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten.



Was kannst du denn nicht machen außer Großveranstaltungen? Und wie oft hast du die im Monat besucht? Sorry aber es geht doch zur Zeit nahezu alles. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Maske beim Einkaufen.


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was kannst du denn nicht machen außer Großveranstaltungen? Und wie oft hast du die im Monat besucht? Sorry aber es geht doch zur Zeit nahezu alles. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Maske beim Einkaufen.



Mein Bruder hat nen Haufen Zeit wegen Kurzarbeit, die Reise von meinen Eltern und deren Freunden ist abgesagt/verschoben worden und Lebensmittel einkaufen geht ja nun auch ziemlich flott, alles andere wird im Internet so nebenbei gekauft. Ich wohne bei meinen Eltern, also bin ich am Wochenende zwangläufig auch dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich wohne bei meinen Eltern, also bin ich am Wochenende zwangläufig auch dabei.



Ihr seit ja dann auch ein Haushalt. Da ist es ja kein Problem. 
Und zu allen anderen hält man halt Abstand.




Eckism schrieb:


> Was faselst du ständig was von falsch?
> Beim Test sagt der Mediziner, wenn man nach spätestens 2 Tagen(bei mir) oder 4 Tagen(bei dem Hamburger) keinen Anruf mit einem positiven Befund bekommt, ist man negativ...da kannste wie Rumpelstilzchen aufn Boden rumtrampeln, wie du willst...es wird einem so gesagt und gut ist.



Dann ist diese Aussage von dem Mediziner falsch. 
Es gibt die klare Ansage vom RKI, dass der Test zu wiederholen ist. 
Und auch die Gesundheitsminister sagen, man soll einen Wiederhlungstest nach 5-7 Tagen machen:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/faq-reiserueckkehrer-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Tests bieten allerdings nur eine Momentaufnahme. Es kann vorkommen, dass das Virus bei einem erst kürzlich Infizierten zum Testzeitpunkt noch nicht nachweisbar ist. Zudem kann eine mangelhafte Probennahme zu einem falsch-negativen Resultat führen.
> 
> *Fünf bis sieben Tage nach dem Einreise-Test sei ein Wiederholungstest* daher sinnvoll, heißt es laut dpa im Beschluss der Minister. Wer nach einem negativen Test unklare Symptome habe, müsse unverzüglich Kontakt zu einem Arzt aufnehmen. "Wir appellieren an die Eigenverantwortung aller Reisenden."


Stand 25.07.2020 - Ist also schon seit 3 Wochen so bekannt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Leute können nicht richtig einkaufen oder ihre Zeit außerhalb der 4 Wände wie gewohnt verbringen, also hat man sehr viel Zeit für Gartenpartys. Was ich dieses Jahr schon Bratwürste vom Grill gefressen hab, das hab ich die letzten 20 Jahre zusammen nicht geschafft. Jeder hat Langeweile, lädt die Leute ein und macht den Grill an.
> 
> Bei uns aufn Dorf feiert die Polizei noch mit...ähhhhh, hat die Leute im Auge um die Abstandsregeln einzuhalten.


Ich habe meine Nachbarin und ihren Mann seit 2 Monaten nicht gesehen gehabt, sie haben in der Zeit gehörig zugenommen  Vor allem hat die Frau jetzt große Torpedo Oberweite, wo sie davor ein halbes Hähnchen war.. Sie sind kein Einzelfall, es wird gesessen und gegessen. Ich habe gerade wegen der Coronazeit mit dem Sprintintervaltraining angefangen gehabt, fühle mich bestens jetzt.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2020)

Mal der aktuelle Stand:
Veranstaltungen in der Corona-Zeit: Was ist wo erlaubt - und mit wie vielen? | tagesschau.de

Und neue Testmethoden:
Corona-Studie in OEsterreich: "Gurgelmethode" statt Rachenabstrich | tagesschau.de




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Nachbarin und ihren Mann seit 2 Monaten nicht gesehen gehabt, sie haben in der Zeit gehörig zugenommen  Vor allem hat die Frau jetzt große Torpedo Oberweite, wo sie davor ein halbes Hähnchen war..



Oder ist da während der Ausgangssperre was anderes passiert?


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder ist da während der Ausgangssperre was anderes passiert?



Biologie ist nicht so deins, oder?


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

in 2 Monaten tut sich selbst bei Schwangerschaft glaube ich noch nicht soviel.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Seit März/April sind es ja nun schon 4-5 Monate.

Ende April war ja schon wieder gelockert wurden, was ein Fehler war, wie sich nun zeigt.


----------



## geisi2 (18. August 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was kannst du denn nicht machen außer Großveranstaltungen? Und wie oft hast du die im Monat besucht? Sorry aber es geht doch zur Zeit nahezu alles. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Maske beim Einkaufen.



Alles geht aber der böse Partygrillwütige Nachbar handelt unverantwortlich? 
Zumal im Freien das Risiko wesentlich geringer ist als z.B. im ÖPVN oder im Büro...

Ich zumindest freue mich aufs Wochenende und nettes zusammensitzen mit Freunden und Bekannten.
Oder gleich ne richtige Poolparty?
Corona in Wuhan: Tausende bei riesiger Pool-Party in der Brutstaette des Virus  -
	News Ausland -
	Bild.de


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2020)

Brandenburg: Schulleiter hebt Maskenpflicht auf - und wird entlassen | GMX
Corona in Bayern: 46 positiv Getestete noch nicht gefunden | GMX
Coronavirus: Mundspuelungen koennten Ansteckungsgefahr senken | GMX


> Das Verwenden von Mundspülungen könne beispielsweise bei zahnärztlichen Behandlungen nützlich sein und das Übertragungsrisiko kurzfristig senken, heißt es in der Pressemitteilung der Ruhr-Universität Bochum.
> Ein sicherer Schutz vor der Ansteckung mit dem Virus sei die Verwendung von Mundspülungen allerdings sicherlich nicht.


Corona-Falle Innenraum - Warum es im Herbst hart wird | GMX


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2020)

C_19 schrieb:


> GMX? Alles Klar.


Na und? Das ist zufälliger Weise meine Startseite (mein Haupt-Email-Provider).
Bis jetzt haben die noch nie Mist geschrieben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Einheitliche Regeln fuer Feste: Feiern mit klarem Limit | tagesschau.de

Und wieder einmal zeigt sich, dass es falsch ist, davon auszugehen man ist negativ, wenn man kein Testergebnis hat:
https://www.tagesschau.de/ardimport/regional/bayern/bayern-feier-101.html
_Nach einer privaten Geburtstagsfeier in Bayern stehen mehr als 100 Menschen unter Quarantäne. Ein Reiserückkehrer hatte sich an der Grenze testen lassen. Als kein Ergebnis kam, ging er feiern.

_


> Italien gilt im Moment nicht als Risikogebiet. Bei der Einreise aus einem solchen hätte sich der Mann *bis zum Erhalt des Test-Ergebnisses* in Quarantäne begeben müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Einheitliche Regeln fuer Feste: Feiern mit klarem Limit | tagesschau.de
> 
> Und wieder einmal zeigt sich, dass es falsch ist, davon auszugehen man ist negativ, wenn man kein Testergebnis hat:
> https://www.tagesschau.de/ardimport/regional/bayern/bayern-feier-101.html
> ...


Es ist aber einfach beschissen, wenn man keines bekommt. Ergo sollte die verpflichtet werden, eines zu liefern, dann gibt es keine Unklarheiten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Man bekommt es doch geliefert. Bei 8.000 Tests pro Tag an einer Station dauert das aber halt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man bekommt es doch geliefert. Bei 8.000 Tests an einer Station dauert das aber halt.



Wenn es bei manchen Leuten keines in entsprechender Zeit gab, dann ist die einfach nur realitätsfern.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

Dann sollte man das klar kommunizieren, das man auf jeden Fall kontaktiert wird. Bei mir war das ein Chaos, da wusste keiner vom Gesundheitsamt so richrig bescheid...3,5 Tage und 50 Anrufe später hab ich dann alles über meine Hausärztin gemacht, weils mir gereicht hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann sollte man das klar kommunizieren, das man auf jeden Fall kontaktiert wird. Bei mir war das ein Chaos, da wusste keiner vom Gesundheitsamt so richrig bescheid...3,5 Tage und 50 Anrufe später hab ich dann alles über meine Hausärztin gemacht, weils mir gereicht hat.



Und dann wundert man sich, dass die Leute sich nicht drum kümmern.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man bekommt es doch geliefert. Bei 8.000 Tests pro Tag an einer Station dauert das aber halt.



Dann sollte das auch so gesagt werden...



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und dann wundert man sich, dass die Leute sich nicht drum kümmern.



Ich hatte die Schnauze voll...nochmal mach ich das nicht mit...reden ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold, das bewahrheitet sich immer wieder.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es bei manchen Leuten keines in entsprechender Zeit gab, dann ist die einfach nur realitätsfern.



Da merkt man wieder, dass du noch nie gearbeitet hast.
Aber Hauptsache dumme Sprüche klopfen. 

Das es Verzögerungen gibt, wenn es deutlich höheren Andrang gibt, als Verarbeitungskapazitäten vorhanden sind ist die Realität und auch nur logisch.

Und wer in Quarantäne geht, muss einfach nur zu Hause bleiben. Also nichts, was schwierig ist.



Eckism schrieb:


> Dann sollte das auch so gesagt werden...



Wie soll man das vorher wissen, wenn du früh um 9 einen Test machst und dann nach dir noch 8000 Leute kommen?
Die können auch nicht hellsehen. 

Die Leute hätten gar nicht erst in solchen Massen in den Urlaub fahren dürfen, dann hätte man jetzt nicht solche Massen an Rückkehrern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da merkt man wieder, dass du noch nie gearbeitet hast.
> Aber Hauptsache dumme Sprüche klopfen.
> 
> Das es Verzögerungen gibt, wenn es deutlich höheren Andrang gibt, als Verarbeitungskapazitäten vorhanden sind ist die Realität und auch nur logisch.
> ...



Richtig, aber dann kann man das den Leuten zumindest mal mitteilen. Ein Anruf genügt und sie wären über die Umstände aufgeklärt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, aber dann kann man das den Leuten zumindest mal mitteilen. Ein Anruf genügt und sie wären über die Umstände aufgeklärt.



Und wer soll den Anruf machen, wenn alle damit beschäftigt sind, die Ergebnisse abzuarbeiten?
Es ist nicht der PCR-Test, der lange dauert, sondern das Ergebnisse weiterzumelden. Gerade wenn die Daten nur analog vorliegen.

Bei 8000 Leuten die 5 Minuten angerufen werden sind das 40.000 Minuten also 666 Telefonstunden pro Tag!!!
Bei Vollzeitkräften mit 8 Stunden pro Tag wären das also 84 zusätzliche Mitarbeiter.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wer soll den Anruf machen, wenn alle damit beschäftigt sind, die Ergebnisse abzuarbeiten?
> Es ist nicht der PCR-Test, der lange dauert, sondern das Ergebnisse weiterzumelden. Gerade wenn die Daten nur analog vorliegen.



Ein System. Manuell wird eingetragen, wenn die Ergebnisse übermittelt wurden. Ist dies nicht passiert, gibt es einen Anruf von einer Maschine. Funktioniert doch auch bei den ganzen Nummerverifizierungsdiensten wie PayPal.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Es gibt kein System.


Reiserueckkehrer: Test-Chaos &#8211; und in Berlin muss die Bundeswehr ran - WELT

Und auch die Tester begeben sich in Gefahr:
Corona-Tester an Autobahn-Station selbst positiv getestet - WELT


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wer soll den Anruf machen, wenn alle damit beschäftigt sind, die Ergebnisse abzuarbeiten?
> Es ist nicht der PCR-Test, der lange dauert, sondern das Ergebnisse weiterzumelden. Gerade wenn die Daten nur analog vorliegen.
> 
> Bei 8000 Leuten die 5 Minuten angerufen werden sind das 40.000 Minuten also 666 Telefonstunden pro Tag!!!
> Bei Vollzeitkräften mit 8 Stunden pro Tag wären das also 84 zusätzliche Mitarbeiter.



Ganz einfach ne automatisierte SMS wie bei mir. Das ist kein Hexenwerk.

Und können die Positiv getesteten hellsehen, das sie nicht negativ sind, wenn die Zeit für einen negativen Test abgelaufen ist? So richtog nachdenken tust du auch nicht...


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und können die Positiv getesteten hellsehen, das sie nicht negativ sind, wenn die Zeit für einen negativen Test abgelaufen ist? So richtog nachdenken tust du auch nicht...



Das sie negativ sind, können sie eben nicht wissen und deshalb gibt es zwei Wochen Quarantäne. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sie negativ sind, können sie eben nicht wissen und deshalb gibt es zwei Wochen Quarantäne. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?!



Dann kann man das Testen auch gleich seinlassen, ist viel billiger für die Krankenkassen.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sie negativ sind, können sie eben nicht wissen und deshalb gibt es zwei Wochen Quarantäne. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?!



Klar können sie das wissen...wenn sie nach 2-4 Tagen keine Nachricht bekommen, so, wie es beim Test gesagt wird...aber lassen wir das, du verstehst es ja doch nicht...


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klar können sie das wissen...wenn sie nach 2-4 Tagen keine Nachricht bekommen, so, wie es beim Test gesagt wird...aber lassen wir das, du verstehst es ja doch nicht...



Du verlässt dich also immer darauf?
Man sieht ja, dass das nicht wirklich klappt, daher mache ich lieber 14 Tage Pause als dass ich als Positiv durch die Welt laufe und das nicht wisse.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klar können sie das wissen...wenn sie nach 2-4 Tagen keine Nachricht bekommen, so, wie es beim Test gesagt wird...aber lassen wir das, du verstehst es ja doch nicht...



Diese Aussage ist einfach Müll. Verzögerungen kann es immer geben. Das sollten die ja nun auch erkannt haben und solche Aussagen nun nicht mehr machen.

Wobei das mit den Verzögerungen nun  schon seit zwei Wochen öffentlich bekannt ist. Bereits am 7. August hatte der BR berichtet, dass getestete Reisende damals manchmal bis zu einer Woche auf ihr Ergebnis warten mussten.
Und die Ministerin wusste schon zwei Tage vorher davon, wie viele Fälle es in Bayern betrifft: Corona: Ministerin Huml wusste wohl schon frueher von Test-Pannen | BR24


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du verlässt dich also immer darauf?
> Man sieht ja, dass das nicht wirklich klappt, daher mache ich lieber 14 Tage Pause als dass ich als Positiv durch die Welt laufe und das nicht wisse.



Natürlich verlasse ich mich da drauf...es sind Ärzte, die haben da Ahnung von. Die Krankenkasse bezahlt einen Haufen Geld(129,77€) für den Test, Privatversicherte bezahlen das selbst um genau nicht in Quarantäne zu müssen. Wozu sollte ich mir das Stäbchen bis zur Lunge schieben lassen, wenn ich trotzdem die 2 Wochen in Quarantäne soll? Mich haben se doch als Kind nicht mitn Klammersack gepudert...

Es sind ja nicht nur 14 Tage Pause, sondern 14 Tage Grundstück/Wohnung nicht verlassen...ich trinke keinen Alkohol um mich 2 Wochen ins Koma zu saufen, bin also bei Quarantäne komplett raus.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Du musst für den Plichttest überhaupt nichts bezahlen. Das wird aus der Staatskasse bezahlt.



Eckism schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht nur 14 Tage Pause, sondern 14 Tage Grundstück/Wohnung nicht verlassen.



Dann lade dir doch die Platte mit deinen Spielen von Steam voll. Der neu FS ist auch jetzt da. Also man hat genug zutun, ohne das Haus verlassen zu müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht nur 14 Tage Pause, sondern 14 Tage Grundstück/Wohnung nicht verlassen...ich trinke keinen Alkohol um mich 2 Wochen ins Koma zu saufen, bin also bei Quarantäne komplett raus.


Spannen wird die vor allem dann, wenn die Wohnung verlassen werden muss, z.B. weil es so ein alter Plattenbau mit Etagenklo ist.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du musst für den Plichttest überhaupt nichts bezahlen. Das wird aus der Staatskasse bezahlt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann lade dir doch die Platte mit deinen Spielen von Steam voll. Der neu FS ist auch jetzt da. Also man hat genug zutun, ohne das Haus verlassen zu müssen.



Das war bei mir ein Freiwilliger Test um die Quarantäne zu umgehen...zudem hab ich kein Steam...zudem hab ich die letzten 10 Jahre kaum Freizeit gehabt, ich hab gar keinen Plan, was man 14 Tage bzw. 3 Tage am Stück Zuhause machen sollte...außer halt raus zu gehen um Auto/E-Roller zu  fahren...



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Spannen wird die vor allem dann, wenn die  Wohnung verlassen werden muss, z.B. weil es so ein alter Plattenbau mit  Etagenklo ist.



Darf man nicht...man darf ja nicht mal zum Test, sobald der Verdacht auf Corona besteht oder du aus einem Risikoland kommst, laut Gesundheitsamt. Aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter, es wird meines Wissens nicht kontrolliert, obwohl anderes laut Amt gesagt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Bloß dauert so ein Test erstmal ein paar Monate/Jahre. Der ist also definitiv nicht durchgeführt wurden. 
Denn erst dann sieht man, was an Nebenwirkungen auftritt und wie lange die Impfung eigentlich wirkt. 

Zumal 38 Leute definitiv zu wenig sind für eine klinische Studie.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Polina Stepensky



Den Namen scheint es bis vor 20 Stunden noch gar nicht gegeben zu haben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Hat aber offizielle Kontaktdaten:
https://gepris.dfg.de/gepris/person/238435462?context=person&task=showDetail&id=238435462&



Die Bahn will die Kontrollen der Maskenpflicht verstärken:
Coronavirus-Pandemie: Bahn verstaerkt Masken-Kontrollen | tagesschau.de
Als vorletztes Bundesland führt nun auch Sachsen Bußgelder bei Verstößen gegen die Maskenpflicht in ÖPVN und Geschäften ein. Bisher war nur noch Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt und Bußgeld bei Maskenverstößen. 
Sachsen will Bussgeld bei Verstoss gegen Maskenpflicht einfuehren | MDR.DE

Andere Länder gehen mit der Maskenpflicht sogar noch weiter: 
Frankreich: Maskenpflicht bald auch am Arbeitsplatz | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Andere Länder gehen mit der Maskenpflicht sogar noch weiter:
> Frankreich: Maskenpflicht bald auch am Arbeitsplatz | tagesschau.de



Wie will der Staat das kontrollieren? Und dann noch die ellenlangen Ausnahmen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2020)

Ich hab schon lange Maskenpflicht auf der Arbeit.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2020)

Der Vogelmann wieder...



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der böse russische Impfstoff hat nicht nur das Potential, besser zu sein, als seine westlichen Konkurrenten, sondern gefährdet die Milliardenerlöse eben dieser, sowie das Ansehen der Demokratiepächter. Die Propaganda läuft auf Hochtouren, doch in der Realität wird die dritte Testphase durchgeführt.


Wenn man den jetzt schon auf die Menschheit loslassen würde, wäre das möglicherweise massenhafte Körperverletzung, wenn nicht sogar Mord.




> *** israeli: "Sputnik V garantizaria una inmunidad mas estable que la vacuna de Oxford" - RT[/URL]


Normale Links gibt es in deiner Welt nicht, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2020)

Siehe:


Threshold schrieb:


> Den Namen scheint es bis vor 20 Stunden noch gar nicht gegeben zu haben.


Es könnte schlicht daran liegen dass es über die nichts seriöses zu berichten gibt.


----------



## Poulton (18. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Spannen wird die vor allem dann, wenn die Wohnung verlassen werden muss, z.B. weil es so ein alter Plattenbau mit Etagenklo ist.


Die es in Deutschland genau wo geben soll?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die es in Deutschland genau wo geben soll?



Gibt noch genügend alte Häuser, in denen das so ist, einfach, weil nie umgebaut wurde.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Irgendwas im Kontext mit Stepensky? Nein? Dann halte dich doch zurück mit derartigen Unterstellungen.



Schaust du nach Christian Drosken, erfährt man, dass er 2003 in Hamburg geforscht hat und zur Gruppe derer gehörte, die seinerzeit den SARS Erreger identifiziert hat.
Drosken existiert also tatsächlich schon vor Corona.
Von Polina Stepensky hab ich noch nichts gesehen oder gehört, aber du kannst mir sicher gleich ihre Dissertation zeigen, oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst wieder einen Müll das der Tag lang ist, es gibt in Deutschland eben keine solchen Häuser mehr, die nicht schon längst umgebaut und saniert sind.
> Wenn du in ganz Deutschland vielleicht noch ein paar Dutzend Häuser findest wäre das viel, also auf den Gesamtwohnungsnark tbezogen wohl nicht im Promille Bereich zu messen!



Und du widerlegst deinen Müll selbst.
Es gibt also doch noch solche Relikte.

Also nochmal die Frage: Was ist, wenn sowas ist, wie gehen die Leute aufs Klo?


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2020)

Aber wieso soll eine Onkologin Ahnung von viren haben?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sie ist auch Immunologe.



Immunologin würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Neue Spätfolgen werden nun in Deutschland bekannt. Es treten auch psychische Folgen wie Albträume, Depressionen, Schlafprobleme und Ängste auf.
Siehe: heute journal vom 18.08.2020 - ZDFmediathek (min. 7:36)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Neue Spätfolgen werden nun in Deutschland bekannt. Es treten auch psychische Folgen wie Albträume, Depressionen, Schlafprobleme und Ängste auf.



Hat man dann euch erfragt, ob diese eventuell schon vorher auftraten?


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Die werden erst aufgetreten sein nach der Infektion.

Gerade die Albträume mit "Tod". Und die Herzrhythmusstörungen und der Verlust von Geruchs und Geschmackssinn sind nun schon bekannte Folgen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Neue Spätfolgen werden nun in Deutschland bekannt. Es treten auch psychische Folgen wie Albträume, Depressionen, Schlafprobleme und Ängste auf.
> Siehe: heute journal vom 18.08.2020 - ZDFmediathek (min. 7:36)


Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die psychischen Folgen direkt vom Virus verursacht werden.
Eher ist das Ganze drumherum dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die psychischen Folgen direkt vom Virus verursacht werden.
> Eher ist das Ganze drumherum dafür verantwortlich.



Aber das Virus ist für das drumherum wie die Beatmung und die Todesangst verantwortlich.



Edit:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-dienstag-139.html#RKI-Mehr-positive-Testergebnisse-gehen-auf-Infektion-im-Urlaub-zurueck schrieb:
			
		

> *RKI: Mehr positive Testergebnisse gehen auf Infektion im Urlaub zurück*
> 
> _22:35 Uhr_
> Fast 40 Prozent der zuletzt in Deutschland positiv auf das Coronavirus getesteten Menschen haben sich im Ausland angesteckt. Das teilte das Robert Koch-Institut mit.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "Eine Immunologin lobt den russischen Impfstoff Sputnik V."



Mir ist aber immer noch nicht klar, wieso sie das macht? Weil es ein Webportal sagt? Weil es Putin sagt?
Loben kann man nur etwas, das problemlos funktioniert und ich kann derartiges nicht erkennen.
Zumindest habe ich noch keinen wissenschaftlich fundierten Nachweis gesehen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "&#1041;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1086;!" &#1048;&#1079;&#1088;&#1072;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080;&#1084;&#1084;&#1091;&#1085;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1075; &#1086;&#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072; &#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1091;&#1102; &#1074;&#1072;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1085;&#1091; &#1086;&#1090; &#1082;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1072; - &#1056;&#1048;&#1040; &#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;, 17.08.2020



Und wer soll das bitte lesen????? Nicht jeder kann Chinesisch, Russisch etc. 
Gehst auch auf deutsch?!
Sonst kannst du dir deinen SPAM sparen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2020)

Der checkt es einfach nicht.

Solche Links klicke auch gar nicht erst an. Nachher fange ich mir was ein.


----------



## fipS09 (19. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wer soll das bitte lesen?????



Die Stelle hier per Google Übersetzer reicht mir schon:


> Stepenskaja glaubt, dass die Kritik am russischen Impfstoff mit einem Mangelnden Verständnis dafür zusammenhängt, wie russische Forscher arbeiten, und *dass der Mangel an Publikationen in wissenschaftlichen Fachzeitschriften eine Tradition der russischen Wissenschaft ist.*


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Es ist egal woher der Impfstoff kommt, solang er ausreichend getestet wurde und nachgewiesen ist, das der nach Jahren zum einen noch wirkt und zum anderen keine Nebenwirkungen hat.
Das dauert halt ein paar Jahre.

Das alles ist bei diesem angeblichem Impfstoff aus Russland nicht der Fall.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Eine völlig unüberwindbare Sprachbarriere, keine Übersetzungsdienste weit und breit



Was soll einem das nützen das es vielleicht einen Googleübersetzer gibt, wenn man nicht einschätzen kann, ob der Müll der da steht, am Übersetzer liegt oder an dem Vollidioten, der ihn geschrieben hat?
Denn auch die Seite auf der das Zeug steht lässt sich absolut nicht einschätzen.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Eine völlig unüberwindbare Sprachbarriere, keine Übersetzungsdienste weit und breit
> Nehmt halt den Affenimpfstoff aus England, viel Spaß damit. Aber nicht beschweren, wenn ihr später aus politischen Gründen daran zu Grunde geht.


Ja leb du mal in deiner Welt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

> Stepenskaja glaubt, dass die Kritik am russischen Impfstoff mit einem Mangelnden Verständnis dafür zusammenhängt, wie russische Forscher arbeiten, und dass der Mangel an Publikationen in wissenschaftlichen Fachzeitschriften eine Tradition der russischen Wissenschaft ist.



Es scheint eher das Gegenteil der Fall zu sein: 
Russland: Zeitschriften ziehen hunderte Publikationen zurueck - Forschung & Lehre


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit denen willste aber auch nicht wirklich (länger) durch die Gegend laufen oder?^^
> FP2/95 gibts ja wieder (verglichen mit 2019 sehr teuer) zu kaufen. Die schützen zwar nicht sicher, filtern aber zumindest die kompletten größeren Partikel/Tropfen und aerosole zu 95%. Kein Schutz wie FP3 aber durchaus ein zumindest nennenswerter Selbstschutz oder nennen wirs mal Risikoreduktion. Ich hab jedenfalls bereits ein paar davon zu Hause für den Fall dass es wieder eskaliert (denn dann gibts sicher keine mehr zu kaufen).



Nicht "länger", wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, aber wo es sich vermeiden lässt deutlich lieber als ohne. Während alle anderen genug vom ALLEINE zu Hause sitzen haben, habe ich genug vom alleine ZU HAUSE sitzen und während es in Europa durchaus ein paar relativ sichere, hübsche Gegenden gibt (am Arsch der Welt rechts vorbei und noch 10 km weiter), lassen sich Menschenkontakte auf dem Weg dahin nicht gänzlich vermeiden. Da ich irgendwie dieses Jahr nochmal aus Deutschland rauskommen will, suche ich gerade entsprechende Hilfsmittel.




Eckism schrieb:


> 1-2 Wochen?



In meinem Fall war das eine Dunkelfeldstudie, die zufällig quer die die Bevölkerung getestet hat. Also ohne aktuen Anlass und dementsprechend mit geringem Zeitdruck, gut möglich also, dass sie die Proben mit geringer Priorität behandelt und ein entsprechend längeres Intervall angegeben haben. Tatsächlich habe ich die Info über den Abschluss des praktischen Teils der Studie und die jetzt beginnenden Auswertungen erhalten, bevor die 2 Wochen rum waren.
Jetzt mal abwarten, was Drosten&Team draus machen. Vor der Entauswertung soll auch nicht verraten werden, zwar keine akute Infektion, aber Antiklörper von einer vorrangehenden, unbemerkten hat...




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Nachbarin und ihren Mann seit 2 Monaten nicht gesehen gehabt, sie haben in der Zeit gehörig zugenommen  Vor allem hat die Frau jetzt große Torpedo Oberweite



Fällt das nicht unter "aufschiebbare Operationen"? 




RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die psychischen Folgen direkt vom Virus verursacht werden.
> Eher ist das Ganze drumherum dafür verantwortlich.



Da würde ich auch drauf wetten. Lungenschäden sind was ganz ekliges, man kann schließlich nicht nicht atmen und wird deswegen ständig an alles unangenehme oder verbleibende Defizite in diesem Bereich erinnert. Das dann noch kombiniert mit einer lebensbedrohlichen oder zumindest lebensbedrohlichen Krankheitsphase, die sich möglicherweise aus einer Situation heraus entwickelt hat, die genauso (un)bedrohlich war, wie jetzt ganz Deutschland...
Ungefähr so müssen sich Kriegsveteranen mit Trauma am 1.1. um 0:00 fühlen. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass für Covid-19-Überlebenden nach jeder Annäherung Fremder und nach jedem Huster erstmal für einige Zeit "Silvester" ist. Soviel Stress steckt kaum jemand ganz ohne psychische Folgen weg.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn diskutieren, wenn sofort das Quellen-Bashing losgeht?



Dann  bringe einfach eine lesbare DEUTSCHE Quelle!!



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Geht halt hin mit euren abscheulichen Islamisten und Nazis, die Freiheit und Demokratie bringen, aber beschwert euch nicht, wenn ihr und euer Land dabei zu Kollateralschäden werdet.



Seit wann bringen Nazis dir Demokratie?? Wie dämlich kann man sein. 
Und das keiner vor prügelnden Naziglatzen-Schlägern sicher ist, selbst andere Nazis nicht, hat die rechtsextreme AfD ja nun mal wieder bewiesen. AfD Brandenburg: Kalbitz bringt Hohloch ins Krankenhaus - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls werde Sputnik V verlangen, denn ich werde keinen Abfall akzeptieren, nur damit Rußland nicht profitiert.


Melde dich am besten ganz schnell als Tester.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mein Volxreceiver hat aber einen News-Blackout. Da ist nichts Deutsches zu Stepenskys Ansichten zu finden. Seltsam, nicht wahr?



Weil es wohl einfach russische FakeNews sind. 
Sonst würde es auch von ihrer Uni in Israel was dazu geben.


----------



## FlorianKl (19. August 2020)

Immer, wenn mir mitten in der Nacht langweilig ist, und ich mal ins Off-Topic Forum schaue, fasse ich mir nach spätestens 5min an den Kopf und schaue wieder 2 Wochen nicht rein. Was geht denn hier ab


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Deswegen BTT.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Und wen sollte das dann interessieren? 
Da hätte man besser Lauterbach befragen sollen, dann hätte man das Interview auch auf Deutsch.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Lauterbach ist Epidemiologe. Wenn sich einer damit auskennt, dann er. Da braucht es nicht irgendwelchen zweitklassigen Ärzte aus Russland. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es läuft doch letztlich darauf hinaus, daß uns ein potentiell wirksamer Impfstoff aus politischen Gründen vorenthalten werden soll, weswegen wir auch nichts auf Deutsch dazu finden.



Welche Wirksamkeit?? Dazu das der wirksam sein könnte gibt es keinerlei Belege.

Und warum hat Putin den sich nicht selbst spritzen lassen, und nur *einer* Tochter? Doch nur, weil er von den Nebenwirkungen weiß und die Göre noch nie leiden konnte.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Was du schon wieder für einen Müll und Quatsch zusammen schreibst. 

Entweder es gibt eine Studie und Veröffentlichung, oder es gibt keine. In diesem Fall gibt es keine.
Es gibt nicht mal eine Tabelle, wo nach Geschlecht, Gewicht und Alter aufgeschlüsselt ist, welche Dosierung verwendet wird. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kennt sich Stepensky auch mit den Gepflogenheiten in Rußland aus und ist somit absolut qualifiziert für ihre Aussagen.



Und diese Annahme beruht worauf??


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> [...]mir ist es echt schleierhaft, warum einige davon nicht abgeholt und eingewiesen werden. [...]



Weil es in der BRD sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit gibt.
Darunter fällt erstmal auch, dass man Nonsens erzählen darf.
"Die Erde ist flach" ist nicht strafbar.

Gibt dann zwar so Dinge wie Verleumdung, aber vieles fällt nicht darunter.
Die Umsturzpläne fallen sind aber meines Wissens nicht mehr erlaubt, ich vermute aber, dass den Sicherheitsbehörden das einfach zu blöd ist, da die Ernsthaftigkeit bei vielen Aussagen aus der Ecke in Frage gestellt werden kann.


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2020)

Q ist die Wahrheit.


----------



## geisi2 (19. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der checkt es einfach nicht.
> 
> Solche Links klicke auch gar nicht erst an. Nachher fange ich mir was ein.



Denunzieren, diffamieren, mundtot machen.
Du hättest wirklich gut in ein braunes Hemd gepasst.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2020)

Wer hat Warsteiner bestellt? 


-------------
Angst vor Zombieunternehmen: Droht eine Insolvenz-Welle? | Wirtschaft | DW | 18.08.2020


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Denunzieren, diffamieren, mundtot machen.
> Du hättest wirklich gut in ein braunes Hemd gepasst.


Ne im 3. Reich waren immer die Anderen die Nazis. Man beachte deren Propaganda.


----------



## geisi2 (19. August 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Immer, wenn mir mitten in der Nacht langweilig ist, und ich mal ins Off-Topic Forum schaue, fasse ich mir nach spätestens 5min an den Kopf und schaue wieder 2 Wochen nicht rein. Was geht denn hier ab



Das was man überall sehen kann. Jeder der nicht "linientreu" ist wird mundtot gemacht bzw. es wird versucht.
Mein Highlight heute war das man nicht versteht warum man VTler nicht einfach abholt und einsperrt.

Zum Thema Impfstoff nochmal allgemein
Prof. Stephan Hockertz warnt vor millionenfach vorsaetzlicher Koerperverletzung | VOE: 17.07.2020 - YouTube

Jetzt soll alles beschleunigt werden. Dabei hat man natürlich nur unser bestes im Sinn und wer die Mutmaßung äußert es würde ums Geld gehen oder das gar Lobbyisten der übelsten Art Einfluss auf Politiker haben....VTler, Nazi usw....

Das Thema zum russischen Impfstoff muss ich noch nachlesen. Aber auch die können nicht zaubern.
Ein sicher entwickelter Impfstoff dauert einfach und es besteht sogar die Möglichkeit das es wie bei anderen Coronaviren überhaupt keinen Impftoff geben wird.
Sagen zumindest anerkannte Experten oder auch Experten die mal anerkannt waren aber in Ungnade gefallen sind.

Wer hier würde sich impfen lassen wenn es in 1-2 Monaten einen Impfsoff geben würde?


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Denunzieren, diffamieren, mundtot machen.
> Du hättest wirklich gut in ein braunes Hemd gepasst.


Aber sonst geht es dir gut?

Erstens klicke ich keine mir unbekannten komischen Seiten an und zweitens sollten die schon in deutscher Sprache sein. Zumindest Englisch. 
Wenn der Birdmann keine vernünftige Links bereitstellen kann, dann kann ich auch nichts dafür.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil es in der BRD sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit gibt.
> Darunter fällt erstmal auch, dass man Nonsens erzählen darf.
> "Die Erde ist flach" ist nicht strafbar.


Strafbar nicht. Aber wenn man so einen Unsinn verzapft muß man eben mit Gegenwind rechnen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das was man überall sehen kann. Jeder der nicht "linientreu" ist wird mundtot gemacht bzw. es wird versucht.
> Mein Highlight heute war das man nicht versteht warum man VTler nicht einfach abholt und einsperrt.
> 
> Zum Thema Impfstoff nochmal allgemein
> ...



Klar wird mundtot gemacht. Der Koch labert seit Ewigkeiten von einer Revolution und darfimmer noch frei rumlaufen.  Aber ha die Frage wieso er das darf, darfman schon stellen. Diffamierung kommen übrigens gerade von dir und alleine für den Nazivergleich wärst schon in diversen Foren geflogen.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, daß du deinen Horizont beschränkt hast und somit Quellen aus Rußland gar nicht erst anerkennst.



Seriöse Forscher publizieren weltweit -- in der Regel auf Englisch, damit alle Forscher auf der Welt das lesen können.
Ergo erwarte ich, dass du englisch sprachige Quellen nennen kannst, die die Wirksamkeit des Impfstoffes bestätigen können.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Steht alles im RIA Artikel.



Behaupten kannst du viel quatsch, wenn es keiner nachprüfen kann. 
Hast du auch andere Quellen???



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es hat wieder Kollateralschäden gegeben.
> 
> Prosecutors: Berlin crashes were Islamic extremist attack



Bezug zum Thema??? NULL!
Und auch da hättest du eine ordentliche Quelle nehmen können: Berliner Stadtautobahn: Ermittler gehen von islamistischem Anschlag aus | tagesschau.de



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn die Russen ihren Impfstoff auf Englisch feiern, glaubst du was, sie sagen?
> 
> Abwarten, sage ich. Er ist gerade erst registriert worden und hat noch Tests zu bestehen.



Die Test haben vor der Zulassung stattzufinden! Alles andere ist extrem Fahrlässig. 


BTT:
Mittlerweile haben wir über 1500 Neuinfektionen pro Tag.
Coronavirus in Deutschland: Mehr Neuinfektionen - auch aus dem Ausland | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn die Russen ihren Impfstoff auf Englisch feiern, glaubst du was, sie sagen?



Du verstehst einfach nicht wie Wissenschaft funktioniert.
Letztens haben Chinesische Forscher etwas über Neutronensterne veröffentlicht. In welcher Sprache haben sie das gemacht? Mandarin? Nö, natürlich auf Englisch.
Und das gleiche erwarte ich auch von russischen Forschern, die im bereich von corona was veröffentlichen. 
Also -- nochmal. wo ist der wissenschaftliche Beleg, dass das, was die Russen da machen, auch Funktionalität hat?
Und wieso laberst du immer was von Oxford? Mal wieder ein Ablenkungsmanöver?


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich kann es lesen, also kann es auch jeder andere.



FALSCH. Nicht jeder kann russisch.
Die Forensprache ist DEUTSCH. Halt dich dran, oder du fliegst.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Solange das Zeug noch nicht ausgeliefert wird, ist es einfach nur egal.



FALSCH.
Es wird schon verwendet, denn es ist zugelassen. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Oxford ist ein Impfstoff in Entwicklung, der auf Affen-DNA oder so basiert, jedenfalls was mit Affen.



Sieht man mal wieder, dass du nichts weißt. 
Es werden vielleicht zum Test Affen verwendet um zu schauen, ob der Impfstoff überhaupt eine Immunantwort erzeugt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> FALSCH. Nicht jeder kann russisch.
> Die Forensprache ist DEUTSCH. Halt dich dran, oder du fliegst.



Letzteres hast du nicht zu entscheiden.
Wenn die Forensprache Deutsch ist, warum postest du dann auch manchmal englische Links?
Kann auch nicht jeder.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Schau mal in die Forenregeln. Da steht eindeutig drin, dass die Forensprache deutsch ist. Und Englisch sollte die Altersgruppe zwischen 20-30 hier im Forum mindestens 6 Jahre in der Schule gehabt haben.

Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Finnland: Wieder Reisebeschraenkungen fuer Deutsche | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Letzteres hast du nicht zu entscheiden.
> Wenn die Forensprache Deutsch ist, warum postest du dann auch manchmal englische Links?
> Kann auch nicht jeder.



Deutsch ist hier die Primärsprache. Und Englisch können deutlich mehr Menschen als russisch.
Nicht umsonst wird sie auch "Weltsprache" genannt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist mehr als gängige Praxis, Medikamente und auch Impfstoffe auf Grundlage von z.B. Schimpansen zu testen und auch teilweise zu entwickeln, da menschliche DNA und Schimpansen DNA je nach wissentschaftlicher Berechnung zwischen 96-99% übereinstimmen. Insoweit reagieren Schimpansen sehr ähnlich bis gleich auf Krankheiten und auch auf Impfstoffe wie der Mensch.
> Genvergleich: Schimpanse und Mensch fast identisch - DER SPIEGEL



Mittlerweile ist man ja so weit, dass die Entwicklung des Affen zum Menschen in Form des großen Gehirns eine Punktmutation war, also quasi ein gekipptes Bit. Entdeckt: Das Gen, das unser Gehirn wachsen liess | MDR.DE
(Doku: Zufall Mensch? Hirnwachstum durch Genmutation | MDR.DE )
Wobei sich bei manchen schon die Frage stellt, ob das Bit wieder zurückgekippt ist.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nein.



Quelle?

Es wurden schon Leute geimpft: 
Corona in Russland: Erster Impfstoff zugelassen - Wladimir Putins Tochter geimpft - DER SPIEGEL
Nach Corona-Impfung: Putins Tochter topfit, aber leicht reizbar - WELT


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Oxford ist ein Impfstoff in Entwicklung, der auf Affen-DNA oder so basiert, jedenfalls was mit Affen.
> Und in welcher Sprache etwas veröffentlicht wird, ist Sache des Autors, zumal gar nicht feststeht, ob es englischsprachige Veröffentlichungen dazu gibt.



Und wieder nicht richtig.
In der globalen Wissenschaft -- und das ist hier globale Wissenschaft -- wird in der Sprache der Wissenschaft veröffentlicht. Und das ist nun mal englisch.
Die aus Oxford veröffentlichen ihre Studien und Erfolge/Misserfolge. Kann man alles nachlesen und daher weiß man auch, wie weit die Forschung da ist.
Bei den Russen weiß man nichts, weil sie nichts veröffentlichen.
In Oxford haben sie einen grippalen Virus genommen, der Schimpansen befällt, mit einer entsprechenden Modifikation, damit das Protein des Sars Cov 2 Virus eingebunden werden kann.
Da der Mensch auch nur ein Affe ist -- halt mit weniger Haaren -- funktioniert dieser veränderte Virus auch beim Menschen. Die Studien laufen. Ergebnisse wird man aber wohl erst in einem Jahr erwarten können. Denn so schnell funktioniert sowas halt nicht. Das wissen die in Oxford natürlich und das sollten die Russen auch wissen, da sie prinzipiell das gleiche System benutzen -- also einen Vektor basierenden Virus.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Bist du unfähig deine eigene Quelle zu lesen??



> im *August oder September* zunächst einzelne Bevölkerungsgruppen, darunter Lehrer und Ärzte, geimpft werden



Wir haben bereits August. 

Er wird also vor der Phase 3 angewendet.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie man sehen kann, ist alles nur Panikmache und Hetze. Eine Notfallzulassung also, Impfung frühestens im Oktober, Markteinführung 2021.



Erinnert an "der Omega Mann" und an das Remake mit will Smith.
Da wird ein Impfstoff entwickelt, schlecht getestet und dann verteilt und am Ende stirbt die Menschheit aus. 
Du kannst dich ja gerne impfen lassen. Ich warte lieber ab, bis da was Vernünftiges kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um einen Notfall. Lehrer und Ärzte impfen - gute Idee.  Vielleicht haben die Angst vor der zweiten Welle. Die kommen mit vielen Menschen in Kontakt. Und bevor zig Leute sterben...



Und was macht man, wenn die Ärzte und Lehrer alle am Impfstoff sterben?


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Es wurden schon Leute geimpft:
> Corona in Russland: Erster Impfstoff zugelassen - Wladimir Putins Tochter geimpft - DER SPIEGEL
> Nach Corona-Impfung: Putins Tochter topfit, aber leicht reizbar - WELT


Krass! Machen die jetzt auch Satire wie der Postillon?


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ausgeschlossen. Von den bisher Geimpften ist keiner gestorben.



Das weiß niemand, weil ja nichts veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ausgeschlossen. Von den bisher Geimpften ist keiner gestorben.



Was nicht ist kann noch werden. 

Und woher weißt du das noch keiner gestorben ist?
Zum anderen waren in dem Test nur 38 Leute dabei. Da weiß man also nicht, was passiert, wenn man einen impft, der da allergisch ist o.ä.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Entwickelt wird Sputnik V ja nicht von Laien, sondern von einem Institut mit 130-jähriger Erfahrung im Gesundheitswesen.



Soweit ich weiß wurde auch die VW-Schummelsoftware von einem Konzern entwickelt, der über 130 Jahre Erfahrung mit Maschinenteilen hat. Bosch lieferte Betrugssoftware an mehrere Firmen - Wirtschaft - SZ.de 


BTT:
Forscher weisen vermehrungsfähige Sars-CoV-2-Viren in Luft nach
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Es war ja schon bei Tönnies so ein Fall, wo nachgewiesen wurde, dass sich das Virus über 8 Meter verbreitet hat. 
Coronavirus: Ansteckung bei Toennies ueber mehr als acht Meter Distanz - Wissen - Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Entwickelt wird Sputnik V ja nicht von Laien, sondern von einem Institut mit 130-jähriger Erfahrung im Gesundheitswesen.


Ach so na dann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach so na dann.



Warten wir einfach mal ab ob wir von Putins Tochter und den Soldaten noch was hören.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warten wir einfach mal ab ob wir von Putins Tochter und den Soldaten noch was hören.



Kann auch sein, dass die einfach in Siberien verschwinden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass die einfach in Siberien verschwinden.


Oder auf andere Weise umkommen, damit es nicht auffällt.


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Entwickelt wird Sputnik V ja nicht von Laien, sondern von einem Institut mit 130-jähriger Erfahrung im Gesundheitswesen.



Und in einem Land, dass nicht von Big Pharma kontrolliert wird, wenn es um das Gesundheitswesen geht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und in einem Land, dass nicht von Big Pharma kontrolliert wird, wenn es um das Gesundheitswesen geht.


Ach in Russland sind das Alles Altruisten?


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

"Der Idealismus wächst mit der Entfernung vom Problem.&#8220;
_John Galsworthy_


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und in einem Land, dass nicht von Big Pharma kontrolliert wird, wenn es um das Gesundheitswesen geht.



Genau. Russland ist ein freies Land mit freier Presse und eine lupenreine Demokratie, in der es keinerlei Oligarchie gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wurde auch die VW-Schummelsoftware von einem Konzern entwickelt, der über 130 Jahre Erfahrung mit Maschinenteilen hat. Bosch lieferte Betrugssoftware an mehrere Firmen - Wirtschaft - SZ.de



Aber die Software funktioniert doch, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber die Software funktioniert doch, oder nicht?



Klar funktioniert sie -- die Hersteller können damit betrügen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar funktioniert sie -- die Hersteller können damit betrügen.



Das stell ich auch gar nicht Abrede. Das war auch nicht der Kern meiner Erwiderung.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das stell ich auch gar nicht Abrede. Das war auch nicht der Kern meiner Erwiderung.



Der Kern deiner Erwiderung hat aber nichts mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Kern deiner Erwiderung hat aber nichts mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun.



Die Erwiderung von DKK auf die Aussage von Verruckt-Birdman auch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Nachdem hier die ersten Corona-Hotspots im Karneval waren, steht nun auch der im nächsten Jahr auf der Kippe.
Diskussion ueber Durchfuehrbarkeit: Corona bringt Karneval ins Wanken | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn das unsere größten Probleme sind dass sichn paar Pappnasen bei schlechten Witzen in Rudeln besaufen können gehts uns noch ziemlich gut.


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2020)

Hält sich doch sowieso keine Sau dran, egal was die verbieten.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2020)

Ich seh schon die illegalen Karnevalszüge

Ach nee, hab ja gar nicht gekifft


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2020)

Die Züge nicht aber die Parties wird es geben.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Da ist doch der Vorteil, wenn dann alle als Arzt etc. verkleidet sind und Maske tragen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2020)

> Schweden verzeichnet in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres so viele Todesfälle  wie seit 150 Jahren nicht. Bis Ende Juni starben rund 4500 Menschen im  Zusammenhang mit der Lungenkrankheit Covid-19. Insgesamt gab es 51.405  Todesfälle, mehr als in jedem Jahr seit 1869, als unter anderem wegen  einer Hungersnot 55.431 Menschen starben, wie die Statistikbehörde  mitteilt. Schweden hatte im Kampf gegen die Pandemie deutlich weniger  Kontaktbeschränkungen erlassen als viele andere europäische Staaten.



Soviel zu den ganzen Thesen, Corona sei ja gar nicht schlimm und man sieht das an den Sterberaten ja nicht und Grippetote gibts auch so viele und man hätte gar keine Maßnahmen gebraucht und die sterben ja alle mit und nicht an Corona/wären eh gestorben und weiteres Geschwurbel.
Schweden hat Todesraten die so hoch sind wie bei ner Landesweiten Hungersnot vor 150 Jahren. Wie überragend der schwedische Weg sich doch herausgestellt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Wo hattest du das gefunden?

Beziehen sich die 55.000 Todesfälle von 1869 nur auf das 1. Hj oder auf das ganze Jahr?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2020)

Im Coronaticker von n-tv.


----------



## eclipso (19. August 2020)

Man setzte in Schweden vor allem auf die Vernunft der Bürger, ohne Lockdownregeln erlassen zu müssen. Das das weder dort, noch hier klappt ist offensichtlich.

Übrigens wurde bei uns in der Gegend heute ein Hausverbot erlassen, gegen jemanden der sich nicht an das Tragen der Maske in öffentlichen Zugängen hielt, inklusive Ordnungsgeld. Ich denke das wird sich verschärfen. Anders kapieren das die Leute nicht. Es muss wehtun.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2020)

Das Problem ist dass du verbieten kannst was du willst und Strafen erlassen kannst ohne Ende - wenn niemand da ist ders kontrolliert und durchsetzt ist der Effekt nicht wirklich groß - zumindest sicher nicht bei "Problemkandidaten" (die meisten Normalbürger versuchen sich ja schon an die ordnung zu halten).

Ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei uns so ist aber im Saarland kannste tagelang in der Gegend rum fahren oder laufen ohne auch nur einen einzigen Polizisten oder Ordnungsamtler zu sehen wenn du nicht grade gezielt an Hotspots wien Hauptbahnhof gehst. Jemand in Uniform ist schon fast was Besonderes. Google sagt wir haben 2700 Polizisten, davon sind dann gefühlt vielleicht 1000-1500 oder sowas "auf der Straße" im Einsatz wenn man Bürokraten und Freizeit abzieht - bei ner Million Einwohnern. Und die haben ja auch anderes zu tun als Coronaregeln durchzusetzen.

Hier kannste eigentlich übertrieben gesagt machen was du willst. Von rumpöbeln über viel zu schnell fahren ist alles dabei, Einbruch/Diebstahl ist gern genommen, Sachbeschädigung/Vandalismus alltäglich, Drogen gibts nicht nur in der Hauptstadt an jeder Ecke - ohne Maske rumlaufen oder sowas interessiert da niemanden.
Das mag sicherlich überzeichnet dargestellt sein (wirklich Angst muss man ja nicht wirklich haben wenn man bestimmte Gegenden meidet) aber die Kontrolldichte, Beamtenkapazität und letztlich auch Aufklärungsquote bei Straftaten ist hier dermaßen gering dass es an ein Wunder grenzt wenn jemand für ne Abstands- oder Maskenregel belangt würde.


----------



## eclipso (19. August 2020)

Das stimmt schon, es werden immer weniger Polizisten und den Job will kaum noch einer machen, zu Lasten der Sicherheit und Ordnung. Die Maske nicht tragen ist 'ne reine Owig, wenn du Auflagen wegen Corona hast dann natürlich nicht.

Das reine Nichttragen kann man anders ahnden (Beauftragte, Politesse, und natürlich kann man das auch von Bürger zu Bürger regeln, indem man drauf hinweist usw.), dass muss die Polizei sicher nicht gezielt machen, weil die tatsächlich einen Haufen Wust am Hacken haben und immer weniger werden. Ist bei uns auch so. Man sieht kaum noch Ordnungshüter. Das hat man alles kaputt gespart. Wir brauchen die aber mehr denn je.

Wenn man überlegt wie viele Stunden die in der ersten Migrationswelle 2016 angehäuft haben, ist das utopisch. Bayern usw. waren da hart getroffen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2020)

Wenn sowas hier kontrolliert wird dann durch das Ordnungsamt. 
Aber wie das Saarland da aufgestellt ist  .


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn sowas hier kontrolliert wird dann durch das Ordnungsamt.
> Aber wie das Saarland da aufgestellt ist  .



Reine Coronamaßnahmen macht bei uns auch hauptsächlich das Ordnungsamt. Also sie habens versucht. Das hatte zur Folge, dass Leute die auf beispielsweise dem Passamt arbeiten temporär ne Ordnungsamt-Jacke anziehen mussten dass man wenigstens EINEN "Ordner" auf dem Marktplatz stehen hatte um Leute von Bänken zu verscheuchen - denn sonst gibts eben gar keinen. Höchstens alle 4 Wochen mal ne Dame die Strafzettel für Falschparker verteilt.

Selbst mit diesen "Notmaßnahmen" im Lockdown wars halt lächerlich. Entweder die Leute haben sich freiwillig an die Einschränkungen gehalten (was glücklicherweise weitestgehend so war) oder es war ihnen völlig egal - der eine Typ vom Passamt konnte sie sicher nicht aufhalten. Und ich rede hier nicht von nem 500-Einwohner-Kaff sondern von deutlich über 10.000 Einwohnern.


----------



## eclipso (19. August 2020)

Ja bei uns auch, Landesverordnung, Gesundheitsamt/Ordnungsamt. Die Polizei wird nur kommen, wenn sie was zwanghaft durchsetzen müssen (ausgeprochenes Hausverbot, Platz verwiesen, Coronatest nicht durchgeführt oder sowas [...war bei uns vor kurzem in der Presse, da musste die Polizei 2 Leute zwanghaft ins Uniklinikum überführen, weil die alles verweigerten. Waren dann positiv.]). Wenn die auf Streife sind machen die das natürlich auch, bei uns herrscht draussen aber erstmal keine allgemeine Maskenpflicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Mal was aus unserer Region: Tablets fuer alle Schueler und Lehrer in Vlotho | Radio Herford

Vlotho ist damit die erste Stadt Deutschlands, welche ihre Schüler und Lehrer komplett mit Tablets ausstattet.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2020)

Tablets kann jeder, das Backend ist interessant.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tablets kann jeder, das Backend ist interessant.


Kostet 1,2 Millionen.  Und hat die Stadt selbst finanziert. Wenn das jeder könnte oder wollte hätten das schon längst andere gemacht.
Aber ich hoffe das jetzt mehr Städte nachziehen werden.
Da es ja geht wenn man will.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2020)

Gut angelegtes Geld von wo? Wenn ich mal Spaßeshalber in den letzten verfügbaren Jahresabschluss schaue sind das z.B. 70% der Gesamteinnahmen durch die Umsatzsteuer bzw. 5% des Gesamten Steueraufkommens. Oder auch mehr als das Dreifache von dem was die Schulen normalerweise insgesamt an Zuschüssen bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kostet 1,2 Millionen.  Und hat die Stadt selbst finanziert. Wenn das jeder könnte oder wollte hätten das schon längst andere gemacht.
> Aber ich hoffe das jetzt mehr Städte nachziehen werden.
> Da es ja geht wenn man will.



Ich will nicht wissen was es kostet sondern welche Infrastruktur inklusive Personal dahinter steckt


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gut angelegtes Geld von wo? Wenn ich mal Spaßeshalber in den letzten verfügbaren Jahresabschluss schaue sind das z.B. 70% der Gesamteinnahmen durch die Umsatzsteuer bzw. 5% des Gesamten Steueraufkommens. Oder auch mehr als das Dreifache von dem was die Schulen normalerweise insgesamt an Zuschüssen bekommen.


Ich zitiere mal die WDR2 Facebook-Seite:



> "Hintergrund: Die Stadt Vlotho (Kreis Herford) stattet als erste Kommune in Deutschland all ihre Schüler und Lehrer mit Tablets aus. Rund 1.800 Geräte werden seit Schuljahresbeginn an den Schulen ausgehändigt, für Anschaffung und Wartung rechnet die Stadt in den kommenden vier Jahren mit Kosten von insgesamt rund 1,2 Millionen Euro. Das sogenannte "Vlothoer Chancenmodell" war im Mai 2020 einstimmig und fraktionsübergreifend beschlossen worden und wird aus dem kommunalen Haushalt und Fördermitteln des Landes finanziert. Bürgermeister Rocco Wilken, der drei schulpflichtige Kinder hat, hatte zu Beginn der Corona-Schließungen selbst erfahren, wie schwer der Unterricht zu Hause für Familien ohne geeignete technische Ausstattung ist, und persönlich für das Projekt geworben."


 Quelle: WDR 2 - Schoen zu sehen, dass es auch klappen kann &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;*&#65533;&#65533;... | Facebook (Auf der normalen Seite habe ich es nicht gefunden.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen was es kostet sondern welche Infrastruktur inklusive Personal dahinter steckt


Mehr Infos als die obigen habe ich dazu nicht gefunden.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2020)

Über vier Jahre klingt dann wieder realistischer. Das wäre dann "nur" fast alle Zuschüsse in Digitalisierung stecken.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Über vier Jahre klingt dann wieder realistischer. Das wäre dann "nur" fast alle Zuschüsse in Digitalisierung stecken.


Aus dem Haushalt kommen auch Gelder. Aber wieviel weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Google sagt wir haben 2700 Polizisten, davon sind dann gefühlt vielleicht 1000-1500 oder sowas "auf der Straße" im Einsatz wenn man Bürokraten und Freizeit abzieht - bei ner Million Einwohnern.



Was aber auch an der Dokumentation liegt. Bei einem zweistündigen Einsatz wie z.B. einer Unfallaufnahme fällt hinterher noch etwa die selbe Zeit für den Papierkram an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Soviel zu den ganzen Thesen, Corona sei ja gar nicht schlimm und man sieht das an den Sterberaten ja nicht und Grippetote gibts auch so viele und man hätte gar keine Maßnahmen gebraucht und die sterben ja alle mit und nicht an Corona/wären eh gestorben und weiteres Geschwurbel.
> Schweden hat Todesraten die so hoch sind wie bei ner Landesweiten Hungersnot vor 150 Jahren. Wie überragend der schwedische Weg sich doch herausgestellt hat.



Klar klingt das erstmal dramatisch. ABer man muss das ganze in Relation betrachten. 

Schweden hat ca. 10,23 Mio Einwohner. Stand jetzt haben ca. 85.400 Schweden eine Infizierung mit dem Virus und ca. 5.800 sind verstorben. Das heißt von der gesamten schwedischen Bevölkerung sind gerade mal 0,83 % infiziert und davon sind wiederrum gerade mal 6,8 % verstorben. 

Das heißt im Umkehrschluss über 99 % der Bevölkerung sind nicht infiziert und wenn es einen dann doch trifft ( was statistisch halt absolut überschaubbar ist) überlebt man zu 93 % die Krankheit. Ferner steigt das Risiko, je älter man ist:

&#8226;  Sweden: coronavirus deaths by age | Statista

Durschnittsalter in Schweden ist 41.3

&#8226;  Sweden: average age of population 2009-2019 | Statista

Ergo für die überwältigende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist die Sache kein Problem. Ja Corona ist eine potenziell tödlche Krankheit und ja auch junge Menschen kann es erwischen. Aber es ist statistisch halt einfach extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2020)

Ein paar Prozent von vielen sind aber immernoch zu viele. Und wie man Todesraten im Bereich einer Hungersnot(!) irgendwie gesund beten will ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft.
Aber dass Menschen Wahrscheinlichkeiten oft nicht korrekt einordnen beweist ja Lotto jede Woche.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schweden hat ca. 10,23 Mio Einwohner. Stand jetzt haben ca. 85.400 Schweden eine Infizierung mit dem Virus und ca. 5.800 sind verstorben. Das heißt von der gesamten schwedischen Bevölkerung sind gerade mal 0,83 % infiziert und davon sind wiederrum gerade mal 6,8 % verstorben.


Das mag einen sehr wenig vorkommen. Ich runde das mal auf 1% auf. Das wären in Deutschland bei 83 Millionen 830000 Infizierte.
Außerdem hat man ja in Schweden später doch noch reagiert und die Bevölkerungsdichte ist eine ganz andere.
Sonst wäre es dort deutlich schlimmer.




> Ergo für die überwältigende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist die Sache kein Problem. Ja Corona ist eine potenziell tödlche Krankheit und ja auch junge Menschen kann es erwischen. Aber es ist statistisch halt einfach extrem unwahrscheinlich.


Nach jüngsten Erkenntnissen sind die Langzeitfolgen,  auch bei Erkrankten welche milde Symptome hatten, noch gar nicht abschätzbar.
Da Corona nicht nur die Lungen sondern auch andere Organe und Nervensystem befallen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergo für die überwältigende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist die Sache kein Problem..


Für Lebende ist der Tod völlig irrelevant und Tote interessieren nicht weiter. Jaja, so  sind sie, unsere Menschenfeinde.

Wir können Masken aufsetzen, testen und Abstand halten, oder in Ruhe zusehen, wie zuerst 1% der Bevölkerung direkt
sterben und dann eine Menge Humanviren im Gentausch mit dem Coronavirus zum Killer werden können, sobald sie mit
dem Enzym Furin den Schlüssel haben, um in jede menschliche Zelle einzudringen. Wo sollte es da Probleme geben.

Ja, wo sollte denn da das Problem liegen. ...


----------



## tdi-fan (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schweden hat ca. 10,23 Mio Einwohner. Stand jetzt haben ca. 85.400 Schweden eine Infizierung mit dem Virus und ca. 5.800 sind verstorben. Das heißt von der gesamten schwedischen Bevölkerung sind gerade mal 0,83 % infiziert und davon sind wiederrum gerade mal 6,8 % verstorben.
> 
> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss über 99 % der Bevölkerung sind nicht infiziert und wenn es einen dann doch trifft ( was statistisch halt absolut überschaubbar ist) überlebt man zu 93 % die Krankheit. Ferner steigt das Risiko, je älter man ist:



Schweden ist im Verhältnis zu Deutschland erheblich dünner besiedelt.

Zitat: * überlebt man zu 93 % die Krankheit.

*Wie definiert man hier "überleben"? Welcher gewaltige medizinische Aufwand ist nötig, damit man überlebt? Mit welchen Langzeitfolgen und Einschränkungen müssen viele leben?


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Keine Maske: Brandner loest Polizeieinsatz im ICE aus


----------



## Xaphyr (20. August 2020)

Zwar schon ein paar Monate alt, deshalb aber keinesfalls unaktuell.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7G1QZGWX-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2020)

> Robert Koch-Institut meldet 1.707 neue Infektionsfälle


Quelle: Coronavirus - Robert Koch-Institut meldet 1.707 neue Infektionsfaelle


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei uns so ist aber im Saarland kannste tagelang in der Gegend rum fahren oder laufen ohne auch nur einen einzigen Polizisten oder Ordnungsamtler zu sehen wenn du nicht grade gezielt an Hotspots wien Hauptbahnhof gehst. Jemand in Uniform ist schon fast was Besonderes. Google sagt wir haben 2700 Polizisten, davon sind dann gefühlt vielleicht 1000-1500 oder sowas "auf der Straße" im Einsatz wenn man Bürokraten und Freizeit abzieht - bei ner Million Einwohnern. Und die haben ja auch anderes zu tun als Coronaregeln durchzusetzen.(



Das ist in Schleswig Holstein, nach Einsparungen auch so. Wenn du bei uns im Ort mal Streifenwagen siehst dann weißt du sofort das Jemand gesucht wird und einen Ordnungsdienst hat man gerade erst im Juli 2020 ins Leben gerufen. Also mit Mitarbeitern die täglich unterwegs sind, vorher durfte man immer schön zum Rathaus tigern.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: Kommt Afrika glimpflich davon? | tagesschau.de

Bis jetzt scheinen sich die Infektionszahlen in Afrika in Grenzen zu halten.
Aber im Artikel steht das sie auch deutlich weniger Tests zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Corona-Pandemie: Kommt Afrika glimpflich davon? | tagesschau.de
> 
> Bis jetzt scheinen sich die Infektionszahlen in Afrika in Grenzen zu halten.
> Aber im Artikel steht das sie auch deutlich weniger Tests zur Verfügung haben.



Die haben auch nebenbei noch ganz andere existenzielle Nöte, die wir uns durch Wohlstand und Ausbeutung vom Halse halten können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das mag einen sehr wenig vorkommen. Ich runde das mal auf 1% auf. Das wären in Deutschland bei 83 Millionen 830000 Infizierte.



In absoluten Zahlen klingt das natürlich viel. 

Deutschland hat aber auch eine Gesamtbevölkerung von ca. 83 Millionen, d.h. 830.000 Infizierten (1 %) würden im Gegenzug 82.170.000 Nichtinfizierte (99%) gegenüberstehen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man ja in Schweden später doch noch reagiert und die Bevölkerungsdichte ist eine ganz andere. Sonst wäre es dort deutlich schlimmer.



Gut dann nehmen wir doch einfach mal die Zahlen des Landes, das bisher am schlechtesten auf Corona reagiert hat, die USA.

Die USA haben eine Bevölkerung von ca. 328 Mio., ca. 5,5 Mio. Infizierte und ca. 173.000 Tote. 

D.h. bisher haben sich ca. 1,7 % der Bevölkerung infiziert und davon sind wiederrum 3,1 % verstorben. 

Also selbst in dem Land, das am schlechtesten bisher reagiert hat und dabei keine allgemeine Krankenversicherung hat (im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Industriestaaten) sind 98,3 % nicht infiziert und von den Infizierten sterben zur Zeit gerade mal 3,1 %.

Ja Corona ist eine potenziell tödliche Krankheit und ja, man sollte vorsichtig sein. Aber man sollte halt auch das ganze mal nüchtern betrachten und nicht in Panik verfallen. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Nach jüngsten Erkenntnissen sind die Langzeitfolgen,  auch bei Erkrankten welche milde Symptome hatten, noch gar nicht abschätzbar. Da Corona nicht nur die Lungen sondern auch andere Organe und Nervensystem befallen kann.



Das werden wir dann sehen. 



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Schweden ist im Verhältnis zu Deutschland erheblich dünner besiedelt.



Weil das Land nahezu gleich groß ist wie Deutschland aber deutlich weniger Einwohner hat. Aber die Einwohner verteilen sich ja auch in Schweden nicht gleichmäßig, sondern sind zum größten Teil in Südschweden verteilt und dort auch in den großen Städte (insbesondere Stockholm und Umgebung).

Und da hast du dann auch wieder eine vergleichbare Einwohnerdichte wie hier. 

Und die Massen der Fälle ist auch dort in Städten passiert und dort hast du ein ähnlich hohe Bevölkerungszahl pro Quadratkilometer. 



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie definiert man hier "überleben"?



Duden | ueberleben | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Welcher gewaltige medizinische Aufwand ist nötig, damit man überlebt?



Für ca. 80 % der Fälle gar kein Aufwand, weil die einen milden Verlauf haben. Der Rest muss gegebenenfalls stationär behandelt werden. 



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Mit welchen Langzeitfolgen und Einschränkungen müssen viele leben?



Ich kann nicht in die Zukunft sehen.


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2020)

Sind gerade im Europa Park für 3 Tage und 2 Nächte.

Shuttle Bus Sitzplätze 40, Mitfahrer 70. 
Abstand am Buffet gibt's nicht.
Abstand in der Warteschlange gibt's nicht.


Wenn ich hier kein Corona bekomme dann in diesem Leben nicht mehr^^


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2020)

Wußte nicht das wir ein unendliche Ressource von Medizinisches Personal haben .


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In absoluten Zahlen klingt das natürlich viel.
> 
> Deutschland hat aber auch eine Gesamtbevölkerung von ca. 83 Millionen, d.h. 830.000 Infizierten (1 %) würden im Gegenzug 82.170.000 Nichtinfizierte (99%) gegenüberstehen.


Na und? Das liegt an den ganzen Maßnahmen.

Für eine Durchseuchung müssten sich 60-70% der Bevölkerung infizieren. Damit eine "Herdenimmunität" auftritt. Zumindest waren das Schätzungen von Virologen vor ein paar Monaten.
Neuere Indizien zeigen, dass man schlimmstenfalls mehrfach erkranken kann. Da die Antikörper bei einigen Personen schon wieder weg waren. Dann würde der Punkt "Herdenimmunität" sowieso wegfallen.
Die andere Option ist weiterhin die Kurve flach zu halten und warten bis es einen oder mehrere Impfstoffe gibt.



> Ja Corona ist eine potenziell tödliche Krankheit und ja, man sollte vorsichtig sein. Aber man sollte halt auch das ganze mal nüchtern betrachten und nicht in Panik verfallen.


Panik habe ich keine. Aber man sollte sich der Gefahren bewußt sein.




> Das werden wir dann sehen.


Ja mal abwarten was noch so alles herauskommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Na und? Das liegt an den ganzen Maßnahmen.



Deshalb mein Vergleich mit den USA. Da gibt es de facto gar keine Maßnahmen und kein Krisenmanagement. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Für eine Durchseuchung müssten sich 60-70% der Bevölkerung infizieren. Damit eine "Herdenimmunität" auftritt. Zumindest waren das Schätzungen von Virologen vor ein paar Monaten. Neuere Indizien zeigen, dass man schlimmstenfalls mehrfach erkranken kann. Da die Antikörper bei einigen Personen schon wieder weg waren. Dann würde der Punkt "Herdenimmunität" sowieso wegfallen. Die andere Option ist weiterhin die Kurve flach zu halten und warten bis es einen oder mehrere Impfstoffe gibt.



Einfach Maske tragen, wo man keinen Abstand halten kann, sonst Abstand halten und Hände regelmäßig waschen. Das ist schon extrem erfolgreich. Ansonsten kann man zur Zeit eh nicht viel machen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Panik habe ich keine. Aber man sollte sich der Gefahren bewußt sein.



Richtig, nur sollte man die Gefahren halt auch realistisch betrachten. 

Nur mal so als Vergleich. Der erste Coronatote in Deutschland verstarb am 9. März 2020. Das ist heute 165 Tage her. 

In diesen 165 Tagen starben ca. 9.300 Menschen an Corona. 

Im selben Zeitraum starben aber auch 412.500 Menschen in Deutschland ohne Corona, da in Deutschland jeden Tag ca. 2.500 Menschen sterben. 

Man sollte sich definitiv der Gefahren bewusst sein, das ganze aber auch in Relation betrachten. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja mal abwarten was noch so alles herauskommt.



Richtig.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, nur sollte man die Gefahren halt auch realistisch betrachten.
> 
> Nur mal so als Vergleich. Der erste Coronatote in Deutschland verstarb am 9. März 2020. Das ist heute 165 Tage her.
> 
> ...


Sicherlich gibt es auch viele andere Tote.
Aber ohne die ganzen Maßnahmen und die gute medizinische Versorgung hätte es auch hier deutlich mehr Corona Tote gegeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es auch viele andere Tote..


Geh doch gar nicht auf diese dummen "Argumente" ein. Wir haben etwas gemacht, also Maßnahmen definiert und zum Schutze aller umgesetzt, und darum gröhlen die staatszersetzenden Menschenfeinde, dass doch alles überflüssig ist. Die kann man nur ignorieren und sie überall des Hauses verweisen. So wie dieser Spalter, siehe Link unten. 

Das ist so, als würde man meinen, wir brauchen keine Feuerwehr, es ist 2019 nur eine Handvoll Menschen in Bränden gestorben. Wozu also eine Feuerwehr, dass ist doch nur "Drangsalierung und Faschismus", oder was dann von diesen Spaltern als Worte genutzt wird. Wegen 300 Toten so ein Milliardenschwerer Aufriss mit Feuerwehr, Brandmeldern, überall Feuerlöschern, da gehen Milliarden bei drauf für lächerliche 300 Tote im Jahr. So "argumentieren" diese Deppen.
Tote durch Rauch, Feuer und Flammen in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statista

Warum werden solche Pappenheimer sind einfach und umgehend vor die Tür gesetzt? Zug anhalten, Idioten rausschmeißen und weiterfahren. Dann stehen diese Deppen von Maskenverweigerern halt irgendwo mitten in der Pampa und schaden niemandem. Macht wieder keiner der Verantwortlichen. Aber reden und kleine Strafen helfen nicht bei verwirrten Menschen.  Anders lernen es diese Kinder nicht. Dazu gibt es dann noch vier Wochen Hausverbot in öffentlichen Transportmitteln. und es ist ganz schnell Ruhe im Karton.
Masken-Weigerung: AfD-Politiker Brandner loest Polizeieinsatz in ICE aus - WELT


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Nach VG-Beschluss: Maskenpflicht an Schulen in SH


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. August 2020)

Die USA haben auch diverse Maßnahmen  ergriffen. Gut die werden gerade alle abgeschafft.  Aber auch dort wurde mehr gemacht als nix.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die USA haben auch diverse Maßnahmen  ergriffen. Gut die werden gerade alle abgeschafft.  Aber auch dort wurde mehr gemacht als nix.


Aber erst völlig verspätet und schlecht koordiniert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es auch viele andere Tote.
> Aber ohne die ganzen Maßnahmen und die gute medizinische Versorgung hätte es auch hier deutlich mehr Corona Tote gegeben.



Richtig, deshalb habe ich das ganze ja auch einmal mit den Zahlen der USA vorgerechnet. 

Klar ist das in absoluten Zahlen schlimm, aber in relativen Zahlen ist es für die überwältigende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung bisher kein Problem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die USA haben auch diverse Maßnahmen  ergriffen. .


Und noch einmal, damit es nicht untergeht. Wie hatten 2019 300 Tote durch Rauch und Feuer. Und dafür macht man einen Milliarden Aufriss mit tausenden Feuerwachen, mit Feuerlöschern, Brandschutzübungen, Hinweisschildern, Feuermeldern, etc. Für 300 Tote. Das ist doch reiner "Faschismus und Drangsalierung", oder doch nicht. Ob diese Deppen von Maskenverweigerern vielleicht verstehen, warum wir zur VORSORGE eine Feuerwehr und viele andere Maßnahmen nutzen?

Wie kann man dumme Menschen, die nicht verstehen was eine Pandemie ist und wie man sie bekämpft, ruhig stellen. Sollte man sie anstatt zu impfen zwangsinfizieren?  Ich kann nur immer mit dem Kopf schütteln über soviel Dummheit und Ignoranz.

Nachtrag: Und dann müsste man jetzt noch sagen, dass diese 300 Toten fast immer nur alte Menschen und Raucher sind, die eh bald gestorben wären. Dann wird der Vergleich rund und stimmig.


----------



## seahawk (20. August 2020)

Querdenken ist doch im Trend. Wer glaubt schon dem RKI, wenn ex-Fußballer die Wahrheit kennen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Querdenken ist doch im Trend. Wer glaubt schon dem RKI, wenn ex-Fußballer die Wahrheit kennen?


Da beginnt doch schon der gedankliche Fehler. Ich glaube nicht dem RKI, ich weiß, was der Stand der Wissenschaft ist. Da gibt es immer viele Fehler und Unwissen, aber es ist methodisch der einzige Weg, um zu Wissen zu gelangen. Und was Pandemien sind, wie sie sich verbreiten und wie man sich schützt, wisssen wir. Und wenn ich sehe, was unser Wissen alles richtig vorhersagt, dann erkenne ich, dass die Methoden, um Wissen zu erlangen, hilfreich sind. Ein Fussballspieler, ein Homöopath oder ein AfD-Politiker wird niemals das Niveau eines Schwätzers überschreiten können.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Qualitaet von Alltagsmasken: Mehr Schichten, mehr Schutz | tagesschau.de



> *Luftfeuchtigkeit in Räumen beeinflusst Ausbreitung*
> 
> _13:01 Uhr_
> Die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus wird nach Angaben eines Forscherteams aus Leipzig und Indien auch von der Luftfeuchtigkeit beeinflusst. "Liegt die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit der Raumluft unter 40 Prozent, dann nehmen die von Infizierten ausgestoßenen Partikel weniger Wasser auf, bleiben leichter, fliegen weiter durch den Raum und werden eher von Gesunden eingeatmet", erläuterte Ajit Ahlawat vom Institut für Troposphärenforschung (Tropos) in Leipzig. Hintergrund ist, dass als wichtiger Übertragungsweg von Sars-CoV-2 sogenannte Aerosole gelten.
> ...


Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Feuchtigkeit bremst Viren-Ausbreitung ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alles kann man aber auch nur in Relation zu den hier in Deutschland eingeleiteten Maßnahmen sehen und schwebt nicht frei im Raum, dazu kommt noch unsere von Anfang an sehr hohe Testkapazität, die auch einiges abgefangen hat und es wohl noch wird.



Definitiv. Allerdings muss man auch die Ausgangssituation betrachten. 

Deutschland hat ein besseres Gesundheitssystem als die USA, die Bundesländer sind weniger unabhängig von der Bundesregierung als US Bundesstaaten und die soziale Absicherung ist deutlich höher als in den USA.

Die aktuelle Regierung in den USA hat vermutlich so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen kann. Allerdings glaube ich, dass bei der Ausgangssituation der USA auch eine Präsidentin Clinton – so sie 2016 gewonnen hätte – sicherlich eine bessere Figur abgeben würde, aber die Zahl der Toten und Infizierte vermutlich nicht großartig geringer wäre. 

Das Problem in den USA ist älter und tiefgreifender als die aktuelle Regierung.

Und ähnlich ist es halt in Deutschland. Natürlich hat unsere Regierung – nach anfänglicher Schwierigkeiten – gut reagiert. Aber ich glaube, angesichts unserer deutlich besseren Ausgangssituation hätte auch eine andere Regierung vermutlich nicht viel schlechter dagestanden. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass die Leute unbedingt wieder Massenveranstaltungen haben wollen, Sport, Konzerte, Festivals, Partys (letzters sieht man deutlich in der laufen Urlaubssaison) etc. und das geht halt nicht, aufgezählte Aktionen sind überigens auch in den USA seit März/April verboten/ finden nicht mehr statt.



Die Frage ist ja immer, wie sieht die jeweiligen Planung aus. Wenn z.B. in Hamburg im Volksparkstadion nur ¼ der der Plätze belegt wird, mit entsprechenden Abstand zwischen zwei Personen, wüsste ich nicht, was dagegen spricht. 

Wichtig ist doch eher, wie man die Veranstaltungen plant und nicht die Veranstaltungen an und für sich.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2020)

Nein, Covid-19-Sterblichkeitsrate ist nicht Anteil Verstorbener an der Bevoelkerung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Nein, Covid-19-Sterblichkeitsrate ist nicht Anteil Verstorbener an der Bevoelkerung


Mortalität versus Letalität. Sollte man kennen und verstehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Nein, Covid-19-Sterblichkeitsrate ist nicht Anteil Verstorbener an der Bevoelkerung



Korrekt. 

Deshalb habe ich sowohl in diesem Beitrag als auch in diesem Beitrag die Sterblichkeit aus der Zahl der Infizierten errechnet und nicht aus der Zahl der Gesamtbevölkerung.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mortalität versus Letalität. Sollte man kennen und verstehen.



Wäre die medizinisches Kapazität über die machbaren gewesen wie in manchen Orts in Italien und USA. Etc. 

Hätte man rumgeschaukelt und die Infektion würde sich nicht verlangsamen oder eindämmen. 

Dann hätte hier alles anders ausgesehen und in Deutschland sind ja krankenpfleger Mangelware und diese  müssen  um  mehr Patienten kümmern , so um die 13+ (Nachtdienst mehr) als in andere Industrienationen und waren schon vor Corona am Limit, logisch ne das man Maßnahmen macht damit diese wenig Ressource verschont wird, da kann man auch 10 Millionen Betten haben , würde aber ohne Fachpersonal nixs nützen. 

Ersatz kommt nirgends oder würde der Herr da oben aushelfen oder die 200 000 ex krankenpfleger Zwangsrekrutieren? vlt hat man ja auch kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei , man hat ja damit nichts  am Hut gehabt. 

Norwegen hat 5,x x(mit Helfer 3,xx Patienten) und die waren noch "strenger" drauf.

Am besten man kommt gar nicht über die Kapazitäten und hat Spielraum  , alles andere hätte auch keine Pause gemacht.(Unfälle, Krankheiten, Katastrophen) und das die Ärzte nicht Entscheidungen  treffen mussten  wer hops geht und wer nicht und bei Angehörigen von Patienten nicht Rede und Antwort stehen müssen, hätte  bei einigen Ärzte Knick gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

> *Steigende Fallzahlen sorgen für mehr Gesprächsbedarf*
> 
> _14:21 Uhr_
> Angesichts steigender Corona-Neuinfektionen wollen Bund und Länder kommende Woche ihre Positionen erneut abstimmen. Am Montag spricht nach Informationen der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters der Chef des Kanzleramts mit den Chefs der Staatskanzleien der Länder. Auch ein Treffen der Ministerpräsidenten mit Kanzlerin Angela Merkel soll es noch kommende Woche geben, sagte die rheinland-pfälzische Landeschefin Malu Dreyer. Hintergrund sind die gestiegenen Zahl der Neuinfektionen in Deutschland.
> ...


Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Feuchtigkeit bremst Viren-Ausbreitung ++ | tagesschau.de

Spannend wird die Frage, ob bei einer Bahnfahrt im Fernverkehr dann bei jemandem der keine Maske trägt dann in jedem durchfahrenen Bundesland die Bußgelder einzeln erhoben werden. Es liegt schließlich jeweils ein Verstoß gegen die Verordnungen der Bundesländer vor, der von diesen als OWi verfolgt wird. 
Wenn man jetzt von einheitlichen 150€ ausgeht, kommt da einiges zusammen bei einer ICE-Fahrt von Hamburg nach München:



			
				ICE 1601  schrieb:
			
		

> Hamburg Hbf
> Berlin-Spandau
> Berlin Hbf (tief)
> Berlin Südkreuz
> ...



Hamburg: 150€
Schleswig-Hollstein: 150€
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: 150€
Brandenburg: 150€
Berlin: 150€
(Brandenburg)
Sachsen-Anhalt: 150€
Sachsen: 150€
Thüringen: 150€
Bayern: 150€

*SUMME: 1350€*


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2020)

@dkk007

Vater sagt immer :  fehlt einem  was im Geldbeutel, dann hat man erst begriffen.   

* eigentlich auf seine Landsleute in der Türkei bezogen.. die erdogan anhänger sind


----------



## Eckism (20. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und noch einmal, damit es nicht untergeht. Wie hatten 2019 300 Tote durch Rauch und Feuer. Und dafür macht man einen Milliarden Aufriss mit tausenden Feuerwachen, mit Feuerlöschern, Brandschutzübungen, Hinweisschildern, Feuermeldern, etc. Für 300 Tote. Das ist doch reiner "Faschismus und Drangsalierung", oder doch nicht. Ob diese Deppen von Maskenverweigerern vielleicht verstehen, warum wir zur VORSORGE eine Feuerwehr und viele andere Maßnahmen nutzen?
> 
> Wie kann man dumme Menschen, die nicht verstehen was eine Pandemie ist und wie man sie bekämpft, ruhig stellen. Sollte man sie anstatt zu impfen zwangsinfizieren?  Ich kann nur immer mit dem Kopf schütteln über soviel Dummheit und Ignoranz.
> 
> Nachtrag: Und dann müsste man jetzt noch sagen, dass diese 300 Toten fast immer nur alte Menschen und Raucher sind, die eh bald gestorben wären. Dann wird der Vergleich rund und stimmig.



Wer nachdenkt, wird merken das Feuer/Brand und Rauch sehr Umweltschädlich sind, da geht's nicht um die paar Leutchen...^^


----------



## tobse2056 (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja immer, wie sieht die jeweiligen Planung aus. Wenn z.B. in Hamburg im Volksparkstadion nur ¼ der der Plätze belegt wird, mit entsprechenden Abstand zwischen zwei Personen, wüsste ich nicht, was dagegen spricht.
> 
> Wichtig ist doch eher, wie man die Veranstaltungen plant und nicht die Veranstaltungen an und für sich.



Das Problem ist nicht die Planung oder das Hygiene Konzept . die sind meistens sehr gut. Aber die Gäste sind das Problem, die halten sich nicht an die Regelungen.

Weil was willst du Veranstalter tun wenn es Verstöße gibt? Konzert abbrechen und alle nach Hause schicken?  Strafen kannst du nicht verteilen, wenn gäbe es nur die möglich ein Hausverbot auszusprechen und ich bezweifel das jemand der auf die Regeln  scheißt Diskussionslos und Hygienekonzept  konform die Location verlässt.

Und  es geht auch  nicht darum nur 50 Leute zu überwachen , sondere mehrere Tausend Menschen gleichzeitig.Das wäre sehr Personalintensiv --> dem Veranstalter wahrscheinlich zu teuer.
Also gäbe  es nur die möglichkeit auf die Einhaltung der Regeln zu vertrauen und aber wenn ich sehe  das die Menschen schon zu dumm sind die Maske im Supermarkt richtig aufzusetzen für 10 Minuten, wie soll es dann beim Konzert für 2-3 Stunden klappen?

Ich arbeite in der Veranstaltungsbranche und sitze quasi seit März nur zuhause. Ich würde gerne wieder normal arbeiten können , aber ich bin auch gegen Großveranstaltungen weil die Menschen die einfachsten Regeln nicht einhalten können.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2020)

Dann kommt noch die Fahrten zum Veranstaltungsort.

Unsere verkehrsbetriebe haben zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr mehr Busse bereitgestellt wegen viele Schüler halt. 

Aber nach schulende hat man nicht  daran gedacht, musste 2 fahrten  aussetzen weil die schon voll waren. 

Sind ja auch noch einige Rentner und Leute die mit Bus und Zug zur Arbeit/sonstige  fahren.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt von einheitlichen 150€ ausgeht, kommt da einiges zusammen bei einer ICE-Fahrt von Hamburg nach München:
> 
> Hamburg: 150€
> Schleswig-Hollstein: 150€
> ...



Das ist natürlich die perfekte Route. Ich fahre von Hamburg auch immer erst nach Schleswig-Holstein, dann nach Berlin um dann über Sachsen-Anhalt. Sachsen und Thüringen nach München zu gelangen. Niedersachsen kommt gar nicht vor. Solltest Du nachbessern, da kann man auch noch vorbeifahren. 

Hast Du irgendwie in Geografie gepennt oder wolltest Du einfach nur einfach mal eine unsinnige Summe für eine unsinnige Route ausrechnen?


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer nachdenkt, wird merken das Feuer/Brand und Rauch sehr Umweltschädlich sind, da geht's nicht um die paar Leutchen...^^



Vor allem geht es um die Sachwerte wie Häuser.



keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich die perfekte Route. Ich fahre von Hamburg auch immer erst nach SH, dann Berlin um dann über Sachsen-Anhalt. Sachsen und Thüringen nach München zu gelangen. Niedersachsen kommt gar nicht vor. Solltest Du nachbessern. Hast Du irgendwie in Geografie gepennt oder wolltest Du einfach nur einfach mal eine unsinnige Summe für eine unsinnige Route ausrechnen?



Das ist eine normale ICE-Strecke. 
Mit 9 Bundesländern und natürlich ohne umsteigen. Wer bietet mehr? 

Der ICE 1601 fährt wirklich so: Deutsche Bahn: bahn.de -



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist eine normale ICE-Strecke.
> Mit 9 Bundesländern und ohne umsteigen. Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> Der ICE 1601 fährt wirklich so: Deutsche Bahn: bahn.de -



Keine Ahnung, was Du Dir da zusammengeklickt hast. Ich bin die Strecke oft genug gefahren und die sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Ich bin schön öfter mit dem ICE von Berlin nach Leipzig gefahren und der kommt halt aus Hamburg und fährt bis München. Siehe Link.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich bin schön öfter mit dem ICE von Berlin nach Leipzig gefahren und der kommt halt aus Hamburg und fährt bis München. Siehe Link.


Das ist schön. Aber wer von HH direkt nach MUC will, der nimmt dann garantiert nicht diese Verbindung. Da muss man ziemlich schmerzfrei sein und zuviel Zeit haben.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Allein wer nach Bayern will muss schmerzfrei sein. 

Es ging einfach nur, darum zu zeigen, wie viele Ordnungswidrigkeiten man mit nur einer Zugfahrt begehen kann. 
Wer schlau ist, verlässt sein Bundesland natürlich aktuell gar nicht.

Übrigens wären es auch mit der Fahrt über Fulda immer noch 4 Bundesländer und damit 600€.


----------



## seahawk (20. August 2020)

Kontrolliert doch sowieso keiner.

Die Maskenpflicht ist so gut kontrolliert, wie das "Anlieger frei" Schild am Feldweg in Hintertupfingen am 25.12 um 03:30.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Was aber teilweise auch daran liegt, dass es nicht überall Bußgelder gibt. Wenn das erstmal der Fall ist, wird das schon gemacht, schließlich kann man damit gleich die Hilfspakete refinanzieren.
Oder den bisher ausgebliebenen Bonus für die Krankenpfleger.


----------



## Whispercat (20. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist so, als würde man meinen, wir brauchen keine Feuerwehr, es ist   2019 nur eine Handvoll Menschen in Bränden gestorben. Wozu also eine   Feuerwehr, dass ist doch nur "Drangsalierung und Faschismus",



Ich  weiss ich ja nicht was du für eine lächerlich kindliche Vorstellung  von  einem "Feuerwehrman" hast aber ich an deiner Stelle würde das  nächste  Mal zuerst googeln was heutzutage so die Aufgabenbereiche der  Feuerwehr  sind. Dann würdest du nämlich merken das Brandbekämpfung  schon lange  nicht mehr deren Hauptaufgabe ist. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie kann man dumme Menschen, die nicht  verstehen was eine Pandemie ist  und wie man sie bekämpft, ruhig  stellen. Sollte man sie anstatt zu  impfen zwangsinfizieren?  Ich kann  nur immer mit dem Kopf schütteln über  soviel Dummheit und Ignoranz.



Weiss ja nicht ob ich das Wort "Ignoranz" in den Mund nehmen würde wenn  zu den hysterischen Menschen gehören würde die scheinbar ihr Denken beim  RKI abgegeben haben. Ja, man muss Corona absolut ernst nehmen  insbesondere um Risikofälle zu schützen, aber das bedeutet doch nicht  das man nicht trotzdem grundsätzlich hinterfragen/Gedanken machen sollte  was um einen herum passiert und auch Leute ernsthaft zu Wort kommen  lassen sollte die eine andere Meinung haben. Was ist eigentlich mit den  Leuten in den letzten 20 Jahren passiert das offensichtlich keiner mehr  in der Lage ist eine normale Debatte zu führen, sich die Argumente des  Gegenübers anzuhören und zumindest darüber nachzudenken ob da  möglicherweise auch was dran sein könnte anstatt das man alles  hysterisch niederkreischt ? Und das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Corona. 

Das Leute wie Attila Hildmann absolute Vollidioten sind darüber brauchen wir auch gar nicht zu reden aber wenn jede Kritik am RKI mittlerweile als Ketzerei angesehen wird dann muss man sich halt auch nicht wundern warum manche Leute auf die Idee kommen von einer Meinungsdiktatur zu sprechen. Man könnte fast sagen, es ist eure vollkommen kaputte Debattenkultur die die Leute auf die Strasse treibt. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Querdenken ist doch im Trend. Wer glaubt schon dem RKI, wenn ex-Fußballer die Wahrheit kennen?



Du meinst das selbe RKI das ständig die "Spielregeln" ändert und  mittlerweile nichtmal mehr genau erklären kann/will wie die aktuellen  Spielregeln überhaupt aussehen ? Denn nur um es uns nochmal in  Erinnerung zu rufen : 

von : 
Verdopplungszeit 10 Tage
zu
Verdopplungszeit 14 Tage
zu
Reproduktionsfaktor unter 1
zu
50 Fälle / 100.000
zu
1000 Infektionen, dass entspricht 8 Fälle pro 100.000.
zu
Zur generellen Aufhebung wollte Gesundheitsminister Spahn sich  zuletzt  auf gar keine konkrete überprüfbare Zahl einlassen: „Es gibt  nicht  diese eine Zahl. Es gibt den Steigerungsfaktor, um wie viel  dynamischer  wird das Infektionsgeschehen. Es gibt die absolute Zahl der   Infektionen. Mit um die 1.000 Neuinfektionen pro Tag kann das   Gesundheitswesen umgehen.“

Und irgendwie ist die Vorgabe der 1000 Infizierten schon interessant  wenn man bedenkt das wir mittlerweile dazu übergegangen sind mit fast  700k Tests pro Woche wie verrückt zu testen aber sich gleichzeitig an  Fallzahlen der schweren Fälle seit Monaten nichts ändert. 



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Veranstaltungsbranche und sitze quasi seit März nur zuhause. Ich würde gerne wieder normal arbeiten können , aber ich bin auch gegen Großveranstaltungen weil die Menschen die einfachsten Regeln nicht einhalten können.



Frag doch mal bei BLM, deren bescheuerte Proteste sind ja offensichtlich kein Problem.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist schön. Aber wer von HH direkt nach MUC will, der nimmt dann garantiert nicht diese Verbindung. Da muss man ziemlich schmerzfrei sein und zuviel Zeit haben.



Falls diese Verbindung  günstiger wäre , würde man es machen...sonst fällt mir nichts ein.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Bahnfahren und Corona: Unterschaetztes Risiko? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja immer, wie sieht die jeweiligen Planung aus. Wenn z.B. in Hamburg im Volksparkstadion nur ¼ der der Plätze belegt wird, mit entsprechenden Abstand zwischen zwei Personen, wüsste ich nicht, was dagegen spricht.
> 
> Wichtig ist doch eher, wie man die Veranstaltungen plant und nicht die Veranstaltungen an und für sich.


Hamburg ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. Die Vorsitzende des Marburger Bundes meinte, dass man keine Abstände halten kann, wenn mal ein Tor fällt und gejubelt wird. Das Problem hat Hamburg nicht. 




keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist schön. Aber wer von HH direkt nach MUC will, der nimmt dann garantiert nicht diese Verbindung. Da muss man ziemlich schmerzfrei sein und zuviel Zeit haben.


Nein, so schlimm ist die Verbindung über Berlin seit VDE8 nicht und wenn die Bauarbeiten zwischen Hamburg und München auf der Strecke über Hannover kommt ist die Verbindung über Berlin sogar schneller.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Coronavirus in Deutschland: 1707 Neuinfektionen - woher kommen sie? | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht ob ich das Wort "Ignoranz" in den Mund nehmen würde wenn  zu den hysterischen Menschen gehören würde die scheinbar ihr Denken beim  RKI abgegeben haben. Ja, man muss Corona absolut ernst nehmen  insbesondere um Risikofälle zu schützen, aber das bedeutet doch nicht  das man nicht trotzdem grundsätzlich hinterfragen/Gedanken machen sollte  was um einen herum passiert und auch Leute ernsthaft zu Wort kommen  lassen sollte die eine andere Meinung haben. Was ist eigentlich mit den  Leuten in den letzten 20 Jahren passiert das offensichtlich keiner mehr  in der Lage ist eine normale Debatte zu führen, sich die Argumente des  Gegenübers anzuhören und zumindest darüber nachzudenken ob da  möglicherweise auch was dran sein könnte anstatt das man alles  hysterisch niederkreischt ? Und das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Corona.
> 
> Das Leute wie Attila Hildmann absolute Vollidioten sind darüber brauchen wir auch gar nicht zu reden aber wenn jede Kritik am RKI mittlerweile als Ketzerei angesehen wird dann muss man sich halt auch nicht wundern warum manche Leute auf die Idee kommen von einer Meinungsdiktatur zu sprechen. Man könnte fast sagen, es ist eure vollkommen kaputte Debattenkultur die die Leute auf die Strasse treibt.


Also jeder soll seine Meinung haben und darf sie gerne äußern. Aber er soll nicht so tun als wäre er der einzig Kritische oder Querdenker der den Durchblick hat.
Dann muß er auch Kritik ertragen und das man nach seriösen Quellen fragt. Und diese eventuell "auseinandergenommen" werden.

Und (Pseudo)Wissenschaftler, VT´ler , Politiker oder Rädelsführer welche bewußt Falschinformationen verbreiten oder sogar zu gesetzwidrigen Handlungen aufrufen, halte ich für fahrlässig und gefährlich.
Das sind nämlich die Menschen welche Massen manipulieren.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (20. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zweite Welle hält sich im Kontext der Testmenge aber immer noch ganz schön zurück.
Nen kleinen Anstieg gibt es, aber die Belegung der Intensivbetten zeigt, da passiert nix, was Sorge bereiten würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Whispercat schrieb:


> von :
> Verdopplungszeit 10 Tage
> zu
> Verdopplungszeit 14 Tage
> ...



Du hast da einen wunden Punkt getroffen, ich denke niemand weiß mehr genau, was jetzt eigentlich noch der Plan ist und welche Ziele man verfolgt.
Ich wäre dafür das normale Leben wieder mit sinnvollen Hygienekonzepten weiterlaufen zu lassen, bis das Virus langsam ausstirbt, das scheint ja momentan der Fall zu sein.
Heißt Stadien nur zu 1/4 füllen und Veranstaltungen wieder mit der hälfte oder 1/4 der Teilnehmer zuzulassen. Scheinbar hatte auch die Demonstration in Berlin am 1.8 keinen wirklichen Effekt auf die Infektionszahlen.

Die Anzahl der Falsch-Positiven, die zu unrecht in Quarantäne sind, muss gegenüber den Positiven riesig sein.
Rechtlich bedenklich.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber er soll nicht so tun als wäre er der einzig Kritische oder Querdenker der den Durchblick hat.



Naja, aber nachdem die erste Welle halbwegs vorbei war, war es schon ziemlich offensichtlich, dass den Panikmachern der Regierung der Stoff ausgeht und man immer wieder neue Gründe erfindet, um die Maßnahmen weiterzuführen.
Spätestens ab April ist das nur mehr noch ein reines Experiment mit den Menschen, auch wenn die Verantwortlichen das selbst nicht merken, ab Mai muss denen das aber klar gewesen sein, dass hier nichts mehr groß los ist.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2020)

Was auch an der unbrauchbaren Metrik liegt.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nen kleinen Anstieg gibt es, aber die Belegung der Intensivbetten zeigt, da passiert nix, was Sorge bereiten würde.



Für den Letzten der es noch nicht mit bekommen hat. Durch die aktuellen Corona-Partys im In- und Ausland ist der Altersschnitt der Infizieren um 20 Jahre gesunken. Es infizieren sich derzeit also hauptsächlich junge Leute, die nicht zur Risikogruppe zählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im April lag er bei 52 Jahren, aktuell liegt er bei 32 Jahren. 

Außerdem passt sich der Virus möglicherweise besser an seinen Wirt an:
Neue Variante setzt sich durch: Coronavirus zeigt Anzeichen der Schwaeche - n-tv.de
Allerdings wird der Virus dabei noch ansteckender. 


			
				https://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Coronavirus-zeigt-Anzeichen-der-Schwaeche-article21981505.html schrieb:
			
		

> Immer ansteckender zu werden, ist ein evolutionärer Vorteil für Viren - denn dadurch können sie sich besser verbreiten. Charité-Virologe Christian Drosten hatte in einem NDR-Podcast Anfang Juni erklärt, wie zufällige Mutationen dazu führen können, dass sich das Coronavirus etwa noch besser in der Nase vermehrt und dadurch die Chance, auf andere Wirte überspringen zu können, erhöht.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...








Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Falsch-Positiven, die zu unrecht in Quarantäne sind, muss gegenüber den Positiven riesig sein.



Zum tausendsten Mal, es gibt keine Falsch-Positiven Ergebnisse.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Du hast da einen wunden Punkt getroffen, ich denke niemand weiß mehr genau, was jetzt eigentlich noch der Plan ist und welche Ziele man verfolgt.


"Der Plan" ist die Infektionskurve so niedrig wie möglich zu behalten bis es einen wirkungsvollen Impfstoff gibt.



> Ich wäre dafür das normale Leben wieder mit sinnvollen Hygienekonzepten weiterlaufen zu lassen, bis das Virus langsam ausstirbt, das scheint ja momentan der Fall zu sein.


Ich glaube das irgendetwas mit deiner Wahrnehmung nicht so richtig stimmt.

Und nein, das Virus wird nicht aussterben!



> Naja, aber nachdem die erste Welle halbwegs vorbei war, war es schon ziemlich offensichtlich, dass den Panikmachern der Regierung der Stoff ausgeht und man immer wieder neue Gründe erfindet, um die Maßnahmen weiterzuführen.
> Spätestens ab April ist das nur mehr noch ein reines Experiment mit den Menschen, auch wenn die Verantwortlichen das selbst nicht merken, ab Mai muss denen das aber klar gewesen sein, dass hier nichts mehr groß los ist.


Immer die selbe Babbelei.
Was muss denn noch alles passieren, damit Menschen wie du merken, was eigentlich in der Welt los ist?


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube das irgendetwas mit deiner Wahrnehmung nicht so richtig stimmt.
> 
> Und nein, das Virus wird nicht aussterben!



Dafür hätte man die Kontaktbeschränkungen beibehalten müssen, bis es keine Neuinfektionen mehr gegeben hätte. Und zwar weltweit. 
Denn wie Neuseeland gezeigt hat, kann man zwar mit dem Lockdown das Virus im Land ausrotten, aber sobald die Grenzen wieder offen sind, schleppen es wieder Leute ein.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was auch an der unbrauchbaren Metrik liegt.



Das musst du mir aber nun mal erklären, die Metrik positiv getestete in Relation zur Testmenge soll unbrauchbar sein?
Diese Zahl ist eigentlich die wichtigste, neben der Belegung der Intensivbetten um zu sehen ob generelle Maßnahmen außer der Verfolgung von Infektionsketten nötig sind.



> Der Minister folgt demnach dem Rat der &#8222;Kommission für öffentliche Gesundheit&#8220; seines eigenen Ministeriums und will im ganzen Land ein bedingtes Rauchverbot durchsetzen. Die Kommission warnt in einem Gutachten von Anfang Juli vor der erhöhten Ansteckungsgefahr. Beim Ausatmen des Rauchs aus der Lunge oder aus der Mundhöhle könnten viele Mikrotröpfchen mit dem Coronavirus* freigesetzt werden, &#8222;die hochinfektiös sind&#8220;, wie es im Experten-Gutachten heißt: &#8222;Daher sollte der Konsum in gemeinschaftlichen Umfeldern vermieden werden.&#8220; Das heißt: Nicht nur drinnen, sondern auch an der frischen Luft könnte das Rauchen zeitnah verboten werden.



In Spanien wollen sie eventuell das Rauchen an der frischen Luft verbieten.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Die nächste Stufe ist das atmen zu verbieten. Weil man durch die Ausatmung ja andere anstecken kann. Aber man muß ja atmen, ********!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für den Letzten der es noch nicht mit bekommen hat. Durch die aktuellen Corona-Partys im In- und Ausland ist der Altersschnitt der Infizieren um 20 Jahre gesunken.



Ja, das kann gut sein, aber was hat das mit meinem Posting zu tun?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es infizieren sich derzeit also hauptsächlich junge Leute, die nicht zur Risikogruppe zählen.



Aber das ist doch in Ordnung, zumindest wenn man nicht in einem Haushalt mit den Großeltern wohnt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem passt sich der Virus möglicherweise besser an seinen Wirt an:
> Neue Variante setzt sich durch: Coronavirus zeigt Anzeichen der Schwaeche - n-tv.de
> Allerdings wird der Virus dabei noch ansteckender.



Also das ist das was ich prophezeit habe. Entweder das Virus stirbt aus, oder es schwächt sich ab.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum tausendsten Mal, es gibt keine Falsch-Positiven Ergebnisse.



Dann verbreitest du beinharte Fake News, es gibt keinen PCR oder Antiviren Test nach ELISA der Welt der eine Spezifität von 100% hat, ich hab die Werte hier schon mehrfach aus den Studien gepostet.
Der lang verwendete PCR Test lag bei einer Spezifität von 98,7%.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iN9QAvtV2hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pandemie-Kontrolle: Zu viele falsch positive Ergebnisse | PZ &#8211; Pharmazeutische Zeitung

Das ist genau das was man aktuell macht. Die Testmenge erhöhen und schon steigen die Zahlen.
Momentan haben wir in Relation zur Testmenge nur einen minimalen Anstieg, nichts was Sorge bereitet, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, in Spanien gibt es eine klare zweite Welle.



RyzA schrieb:


> "Der Plan" ist die Infektionskurve so niedrig wie möglich zu behalten bis es einen wirkungsvollen Impfstoff gibt.



Was habt ihr immer mit diesem Impfstoff? Ein Impfstoff wird überhaupt nicht nötig sein, ist er in den seltensten Fällen, da das Virus entweder ausstirbt bevor er da ist, oder sich die Mortalität so weit abgeschwächt hat, dass ein Impfrisiko höher ist als die Infektion mit SARS-CoV-2. Das wusste man aber auch schon im April.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube das irgendetwas mit deiner Wahrnehmung nicht so richtig stimmt.



Das ursprüngliche ist ja laut neuesten Erkenntnissen schon gestorben, oder es trifft auf zu hohe Prozentzahlen an Kreuzimmunitäten, das muss man dann genau untersuchen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und nein, das Virus wird nicht aussterben!



Doch, genau das kann passieren.



RyzA schrieb:


> Was muss denn noch alles passieren, damit Menschen wie du merken, was eigentlich in der Welt los ist?



Ich rede von Deutschland, du impfst ja hier auch nicht gegen Tollwut, weil es in Afrika auftritt.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Also das ist das was ich prophezeit habe. Entweder das Virus stirbt aus, oder es schwächt sich ab, was unter anderem an Kreuzimmunitäten liegt.


Nein, nochmal: Das Virus stirbt nicht aus!  Wir werden damit zukünftig leben müssen.
Wie mit anderen Viren auch. Dagegen hilft dann nur ein regelmäßiges impfen. Wenn ein Impfstoff verfügbar ist.

Schwächt sich ab. So so.
Es könnte aber auch sein das es durch neue Mutationen noch gefährlicher wird.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, das kann gut sein, aber was hat das mit meinem Posting zu tun?



Hast du es immer noch nicht verstanden?
Je jünger die Infizierten, desto weniger Risikopatienten die beatmend werden müssen und versterben. 

Aber das kann sich schnell ändern, sobald die Infektionen in ein Altersheim gelangen und dort dann wieder alle Bewohner draufgehen. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist aufgrund der flächendeckenden Infektionen sehr hoch und es kann derzeit überall in Deutschland passieren.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch in Ordnung, zumindest wenn man nicht in einem Haushalt mit den Großeltern wohnt.



Ist es nicht. Denn es reicht schon, wenn man Risikopatienten infiziert, die man zufällig trifft. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen PCR oder Antiviren Test nach ELISA der Welt der eine Spezifität von 100% hat, ich hab die Werte hier schon mehrfach aus den Studien gepostet.
> Der lang verwendete PCR Test lag bei einer Spezifität von 98,7%.
> 
> Pandemie-Kontrolle: Zu viele falsch positive Ergebnisse | PZ &#8211; Pharmazeutische Zeitung



Schön wieder schreibst du Müll. Deine Links beziehen sich auf den Antikörper-Test. Du hättest auch die erste Seite lesen sollen und nicht nur das, was dir passt. Da steht eindeutig Bestimmung der "IgA- und IgG-Antikörper".
Wir reden hier vom PCR-Test und bei dem gibt es keine Falsch-Positiven Ergebnisse. Es kann aber Falsch Negative geben, wenn jemand noch zu geringe Viren-Konzentrationen im Rachen hat.
Und genau das steht auch in deinem Link: 


			
				https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/testen-aber-richtig-118170/seite/2/ schrieb:
			
		

> »Ein positiver RT-PCR-Test zeigt fast sicher eine Infektion an, ein negativer sollte dagegen wiederholt werden«, lautete ihre Empfehlung.



Nicht anders wird schon seit Wochen gesagt. Wer aus dem Risikogebiet kommt sollte nach ein paar Tagen einen zweiten Test machen um eine noch nicht erkannte Infektion auszuschließen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich rede von Deutschland, du impfst ja hier auch nicht gegen Tollwut, weil es in Afrika auftritt.



Tollwut tritt auch hier auf.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, nochmal: Das Virus stirbt nicht aus!



Doch, genau das kann passieren, es stirbt aus wie Sars-CoV- 1 oder es schwächt sich ab, damit es überlebensfähiger wird.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft dann nur ein regelmäßiges impfen. Wenn ein Impfstoff verfügbar ist.



Neue Impfstoffe dauern im Schnitt 15 Jahre, dazu scheitern die meisten Impfstoffkandidaten vor der Zulassung, dazu kommt, dass es eine neue Art des Impfens mit mRNA ist, wo man sich noch gar nicht sicher ist, ob nicht später die eigenen Killerzellen die Zellen angreifen in denen die Erbinformationen auf der Zellhülle vorhanden ist und diese Zellen zerstört, so könnten Autoimmunerkrankungen ausgelöst werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Schwächt sich ab. So so.
> Es könnte aber auch sein das es durch neue Mutationen noch gefährlicher wird.



In der Regel schwächt sich ein Virus ab.



> Eine Mutation des Coronavirus hin zu einem schwereren *Krankheitsverlauf* könne zwar auch geschehen, ergebe für die Entwicklung das Virus aber evolutionsbedingt keinen Sinn. Bei schneller und heftiger eintretenden Symptomen würden sich Menschen früher isolieren und dadurch weniger Mitmenschen anstecken, sagte Drosten. &#8222;Virenepidemien schwächen sich deswegen auch in der Regel ab.&#8220; Dafür gebe es viele Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit.



Christian Drosten: Darum wird Corona harmloser - Erklaerung fuer Mutation - Berliner Morgenpost



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hast du es immer noch nicht verstanden?
> Je jünger die Infizierten, desto weniger Risikopatienten die beatmend werden müssen und versterben.



Aber das haben wir doch im Moment gar nicht, schau auf die belegten Intensivbetten.
Deshalb ja die Frage, was das Alter der Infizierten mit meinem Posting zu tun hat.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber das kann sich schnell ändern, sobald die Infektionen in ein Altersheim gelangen und dort dann wieder alle Bewohner draufgehen.



Im Moment haben wir allerdings in Abhängigkeit zur Testmenge nicht wirklich mehr Infizierte, ergo was soll man tun?
Natürlich sollte man einen Anstieg verhindern, aber das tun wir doch, wir haben die Maßnahmen ja weiterhin, viel mehr kann man ohnehin nicht tun. Ein weiterer Lockdown würde die Wirtschaft zu stark schwächen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist aufgrund der flächendeckenden Infektionen sehr hoch und es kann derzeit überall in Deutschland passieren.



Das gilt/galt auch für Juni, dort hatten wir auch einen solchen leichten Anstieg wie momentan.
Hier muss man Urlauber in Quarantäne schicken, denn in Spanien gibt es eine zweite Welle.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Denn es reicht schon, wenn man Risikopatienten infiziert, die man zufällig trifft.



Na dann, kannst du dich ja nur noch zu Hause auf deine vier Buchstaben setzen und dein Leben komplett von einem Virus bestimmen lassen. Einem Virus der in Deutschland momentan kaum vorhanden ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schön wieder schreibst du Müll. Deine Links beziehen sich auf den Antikörper-Test.



Richtig und die von den letzten Seiten bezogen sich auf den PCR Test, das ist relativ egal, ob Antiviren oder PCR Test, bei beiden ist es nötig eine relativ hohes Risiko zu haben (Vortestwahrscheinlichkeit)
Die Spitzenpositionen mit der höchsten Spezifität teilen sich der Test aus Hongkong, der Berliner Charite und der des Amerikanische Centers für Krankheits Vorsorge und Kontrolle, bei etwa 99%.

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.30.20048108v3.full.pdf

Bedeutet also, wenn du 100 Menschen, Vortestwahrscheinlichkeit mal außen vor, wild testest, ist mindestens einer falsch positiv. Ist das Infektionsgeschehen momentan geringfügig, dann bringt es nichts wild umherzutesten.
Das ist genau das was Spahn sagt, aber offenbar, kannst du das nicht verstehen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier vom PCR-Test und bei dem gibt es keine Falsch-Positiven Ergebnisse..



Selbstverständlich gibt es die, vielleicht solltest du mal Google bemühen, das ist ganz einfach.
Eingeben, suchen, lesen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Tollwut tritt auch hier auf.



So geringfügig, dass man sich die Impfung spart und nur Risikopatienten geimpft werden, etwa vor einer Reise, oder Jäger, Tiergärtner etc. pp.

Tollwut-Impfung: Wer sie wirklich braucht - NetDoktor


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Doch, genau das kann passieren, es stirbt aus wie Sars-CoV- 1 oder es schwächt sich ab, damit es überlebensfähiger wird.



SARS ist nur ausgestorben, weil man durch Unterbrechung der Infektionsketten die Wirte entzogen hat. Das ist hier schon lange verpasst und kann man mit den Corona-Party/Demo-Idioten auch komplett vergessen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2020)

Hier hast du es nochmal auf deutsch, falls du des englischen nicht mächtig bist.

https://www.instand-ev.de/System/rv-files/340 DE SARS-CoV-2 Genom April 2020 20200502j.pdf



DKK007 schrieb:


> SARS ist nur ausgestorben, weil man durch Unterbrechung der Infektionsketten die Wirte entzogen hat.



Nein, weil das erste Sars Virus erst nach längerem Andauern von Symptomen übertragbar war, die Unterbrechung von Infektionsketten unternahm man bei beiden SARS-CoV Typen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Was willst du uns mit den Tabellen sagen, außer das es dutzende Testkits mittlerweile gibt von denen die meisten 100% schaffen??


Familie muss nach Verstoss gegen Corona-Regeln Kreuzfahrt abbrechen | WEB.DE


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das musst du mir aber nun mal erklären, die Metrik positiv getestete in Relation zur Testmenge soll unbrauchbar sein?


Genau das.
Die Auswahl der Getesteten wurde von "hat akute Symptome" bis auf "war irgendwo im Ausland" erweitert. Ein Anstieg oder auch nur ein gleichbleibender Wert wäre vor dem Hintergrund eine Katastrophe. Ein sinkender Wert macht dagegen keine brauchbare Aussage über das Infektionsgeschehen da die Zusammensetzung der Kohorte sich ständig ändert.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Doch, genau das kann passieren, es stirbt aus wie Sars-CoV- 1 oder es schwächt sich ab, damit es überlebensfähiger wird.
> 
> Neue Impfstoffe dauern im Schnitt 15 Jahre, dazu scheitern die meisten Impfstoffkandidaten vor der Zulassung, dazu kommt, dass es eine neue Art des Impfens mit mRNA ist, wo man sich noch gar nicht sicher ist, ob nicht später die eigenen Killerzellen die Zellen angreifen in denen die Erbinformationen auf der Zellhülle vorhanden ist und diese Zellen zerstört, so könnten Autoimmunerkrankungen ausgelöst werden.


Tja, impfen wäre aber die einzige Möglichkeit den Virus nahezu auszurotten.



> In der Regel schwächt sich ein Virus ab.
> 
> Christian Drosten: Darum wird Corona harmloser - Erklaerung fuer Mutation - Berliner Morgenpost


Ok, das macht schon Sinn. Ist der Virus zu tödlich hat er nicht viel von seinen Wirten. Auf lange Sicht ist es evolutionsmäßig für das Virus besser nicht zu schädlich zu sein.

Aber aussterben wird es nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

*Städtetag kündigt verstärkte Kontrollen an*

_09:28 Uhr_
Der Deutsche Städtetag hat eine stärkere Kontrolle der Corona-Regeln angekündigt. Die Mehrheit der Menschen halte sich an die Regeln, sagte der Hauptgeschäftsführer des Deutschen Städtetages, Helmut Dedy, den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe. "Aber wir beobachten auch, dass sich ein Teil über die notwendigen Corona-Beschränkungen hinwegsetzt."
Ordnungsbehörden und Polizei nähmen ihre Kontrollpflicht sehr ernst. Sie verstärkten ihre Kontrollen und verhängten Bußgelder, wo dies machbar und notwendig sei, sagte Dedy.
Nach einer Umfrage der Funke-Zeitungen unter zehn großen deutschen Städten sollen in den deutschen Kommunen bereits Zehntausende Bußgeld-Verfahren aufgrund von Verstößen gegen Corona-Regeln laufen.


*Inzwischen mehr als 250.000 Corona-Tote in Lateinamerika und Karibik*

_04:03 Uhr_
In Lateinamerika und der Karibik gibt es inzwischen insgesamt mehr als 250.000 verzeichnete Todesopfer der Corona-Pandemie. Laut einer auf Behördenangaben beruhenden Zählung der Nachrichtenagentur AFP wurden bis Mitternacht in dieser Weltregion 250.969 Todesfälle durch die Infektion mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus verzeichnet. Die Gesamtzahl der registrierten Infektionsfälle in der Region lag bei 6,463 Millionen. Lateinamerika und die Karibik ist die am schlimmsten von der Pandemie heimgesuchte Weltregion. Innerhalb der Region am schwersten betroffen ist Brasilien mit 3,5 Millionen verzeichneten Infektionen und etwa 112.300 gezählten Todesopfern.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Test-Labore melden Lieferengpaesse ++ | tagesschau.de


Steigende Infektionszahlen: "Corona-Muedigkeit" macht AErzten Sorge | tagesschau.de

Manche kommen echt auf seltsame Ideen:
Befreiung von der Maskenpflicht: Selbst ausgestellte Atteste gelten nicht | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, impfen wäre aber die einzige Möglichkeit den Virus nahezu auszurotten.



Theoretisch schon.

Noch weiß aber keiner,
ob eine Impfung ausreichen würde,
um eine längerfristige Immunantwort im Körper
auslösen zu können.

Wenn das so ablaufen sollte,
wie bei einer Grippe,
dann eher nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, impfen wäre aber die einzige Möglichkeit den Virus nahezu auszurotten.



Bei der Art Viren und einer weltweiten Verbreitung? Keine Chance, selbst bei weltweiter Verfügbarkeit eines guten Impfstoffes.
Wir werden hier kein klinisches Ende der Pandemie (=Ausrottung) erleben sondern irgendwann ein soziales Ende der Pandemie (die Gesellschaft hat gelernt damit umzugehen) erleben. Die Frage ist nur, ob man einen gut funktionierenden Impfstoff (und eine ausreichende Zahl einsichtiger Bürger) findet und die Verhältnisse sich wieder der Vor-Corona-Zeit annähern oder ob wir den nicht finden und die Regelungen/Abwandlungen davon dauerhaft bleiben.

Gegen ne Maskenpflicht im ÖPNV beispielsweise hätte ich auch dauerhaft nichts. Denn das behindert faktisch niemanden (auch wenn sich manche das mit Gewalt einreden) und vermeidet allerlei Krankheiten, nicht nur Corona.
Level 2 davon wäre, wenn die Gesellschaft es als normal empfände von sich aus immer dann eine Maske zu tragen wenn man sich nicht völlig gesund fühlt (was in asiatischen Ländern seit Jahrzehnten normal ist). Das schützt zwar nicht immer vor Corona (weils ja asymptomatische gibt) aber in einem sonst eingedämmten Umfeld wäre das ausreichend denke ich. Nur dafür ist die Gesellschaft hier im breiten Mittel halt noch zu blöd / uneinsichtig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung, wenn die medizinischen Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden, also ein wirksammer Impfstoff vorhanden ist und keine Mutationen des Virus den Impfstoff aushebeln.



Klar, wenn
1.) Ein Impfstoff dauerhaft und sicher schützt
UND
2.) Mutationen keinen Einfluss haben
UND
3.) Der Impfstoff weltweit für jeden zu haben ist
UND
4.) Mindestens 90% der Menschen sich auch impfen lassen

...dann wird er völlig verschwinden. Jeder einzelne der Punkte ist meiner Meinung nach halt völlig unrealistisch.

Das dauert jetzt noch ein, zwei Jahre dann gibts ein paar (mehr oder weniger gute) Impfstoffe und hilfreiche Medikamente für einen großteil der Bevölkerung und viele werden auch mitmachen. Das alles schränkt die Ausbreitung deutlich ein aber verschwinden wird Corona nie mehr, das ist illusorisch. Das Ziel muss sein die Ansteckungsraten so winzig zu halten dass sie keine Auswirkungen mehr auf das gesellschaftliche Leben haben (wie beispielsweise Masern und ähnliches) - das ist realistisch, dauert aber noch ne ganze Weile.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Die im n-TV Artikel angesprochene Mutation hat wohl keinen Einfluss auf die Immunantwort eines Impfstoffes, da die Änderung in der RNA zu klein ist. 
Neue Variante setzt sich durch: Coronavirus zeigt Anzeichen der Schwaeche - n-tv.de
Dazu soll die Mutationsrate geringer sein als beim Grippevirus. Eine jährliche Impfung wie bei diesem sollte also problemlos möglich sein. Eventuell hält die Impfung auch 2-5 Jahre, das muss dann die Zeit zeigen. 


Jetzt muss aber erstmal die Maskenpflicht durchgesetzt werden. 
Schon bei den bisherigen Verstößen sprudeln die Einnahmen durch Bußgelder nur so. 
Hohe Bussgeldeinnahmen wegen Corona-Regelverstößen | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/corona-coronakrise-regeln-massnahmen-nichteinhaltung-ordnungswidrigkeit-bussgeld-verfahren-deutschland-grossstaedte/ schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Umfrage der Funke-Mediengruppe hat allein Hamburg bereits rund 10.000 Bußgeldbescheide erstellt und mehr als 890.000 Euro eingenommen. In München seien nach Auskunft der dortigen Verwaltung bislang rund 9.500 Anzeigen wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten zugeleitet und Einnahmen von mehr als 950.000 Euro erzielt worden.
> 
> In Frankfurt am Main wurden dem Bericht zufolge bei gut 2.500 eingeleiteten Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren Bußgelder in Höhe von über 650.000 Euro verhängt. Die niedrigsten Zahlen wurden in Köln verzeichnet, dort versandte das Ordnungsamt 1.525 Corona-Bußgeldbescheide über fast 364.000 Euro.


----------



## seahawk (21. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei der Art Viren und einer weltweiten Verbreitung? Keine Chance, selbst bei weltweiter Verfügbarkeit eines guten Impfstoffes.
> Wir werden hier kein klinisches Ende der Pandemie (=Ausrottung) erleben sondern irgendwann ein soziales Ende der Pandemie (die Gesellschaft hat gelernt damit umzugehen) erleben. Die Frage ist nur, ob man einen gut funktionierenden Impfstoff (und eine ausreichende Zahl einsichtiger Bürger) findet und die Verhältnisse sich wieder der Vor-Corona-Zeit annähern oder ob wir den nicht finden und die Regelungen/Abwandlungen davon dauerhaft bleiben.
> 
> Gegen ne Maskenpflicht im ÖPNV beispielsweise hätte ich auch dauerhaft nichts. Denn das behindert faktisch niemanden (auch wenn sich manche das mit Gewalt einreden) und vermeidet allerlei Krankheiten, nicht nur Corona.
> Level 2 davon wäre, wenn die Gesellschaft es als normal empfände von sich aus immer dann eine Maske zu tragen wenn man sich nicht völlig gesund fühlt (was in asiatischen Ländern seit Jahrzehnten normal ist). Das schützt zwar nicht immer vor Corona (weils ja asymptomatische gibt) aber in einem sonst eingedämmten Umfeld wäre das ausreichend denke ich. Nur dafür ist die Gesellschaft hier im breiten Mittel halt noch zu blöd / uneinsichtig.



Es gibt eine viel einfachere Lösung. Wir hören mit der Hysterie auf, jeder bekommt einmal Corona und gut ist. Wir leben weiter, sind gesellig, feiern und haben Spaß!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2020)

Es kommt nicht drauf an wie "groß" die Mutation ist bzw. wie viel die Erbinformation sich ändert ob ein Impfstoff weiterhin hilft sondern WAS genau mutiert. Eine Impfung kann weiter wirksam sein wenn ein Virus sein komplettes Erbgut austauschen würde so lange die Hüllproteine die gleichen bleiben. Genauso kann die Mutation einer einzigen Base der RNA dazu führen dass der Impfstoff völlig unwirksam wird wenn die Mutation die Struktur des Hüllproteins ändert und der Virus dadurch für den Körper "neu" ist.



seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt eine viel einfachere Lösung. Wir hören  mit der Hysterie auf, jeder bekommt einmal Corona und gut ist. Wir leben  weiter, sind gesellig, feiern und haben Spaß!



Und haben wie die Schweden die höchste Todesrate seit 150 Jahren (und die sind noch WEIT davon entfernt dass jeder Corona hatte). Super Idee.
Oder man überlebts und hat das Glück einer Spätfolge, beispielsweise einen dauerhaften Verlust von 30% der Lungenleistung. Auch geil.

Man muss deswegen nicht in Hysterie verfallen aber ignorieren und auf Eierkuchen machen ist noch dämlicher als Hysterie.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 4.) Mindestens 90% der Menschen sich auch impfen lassen


Ohne eine allgemeine Impfpflicht wird das nichts werden. Sieht man ja an anderen Krankheiten wie z.B. Masern, wie "gut" diese Freiwilligkeit funktioniert. Wenn man auch so bei Pocken verfahren wäre, wären die bis heute nicht ausgerottet.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt eine viel einfachere Lösung. Wir hören mit der Hysterie auf, jeder bekommt einmal Corona und gut ist. Wir leben weiter, sind gesellig, feiern und haben Spaß!



Und was ist mit denen, die sterben? Pech gehabt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist sowohl bei der Wirksamkeit als auch der Verfügbarkeit des Impfstoffes zu pessimistisch.



Das mag sein. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass es gegen keinen einzigen  Virus der Coronaklasse bisher gelungen ist einen wirklich wirksamen  Impfstoff zu entwickeln (wo >90% der Probanden eine echte Immunität  entwickeln die auch länger alsn ein Jahr dauert) und auch unter den 150  Kandidaten für SARS-COV2 keinen gibt der das vielleicht schaffen könnte  macht das dahingehend auch nicht besonders optimistisch. 

Klar,  es wird Impfstoffe geben, auch wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal schlechte  mit der Zeit. Aber zu glauben 2021 werden alle geimpft und das Thema ist  gegessen halte ich für viel zu optimistisch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die sterben? Pech gehabt?




Ich habe einen Bekannten der ähnlich dachte und viel geschwurbel losgelassen hat von wegen nur Grippe, nicht schlimm, Zahlen gefälscht, ist ja nur mit und nicht an Corona usw..
Er hat sich dann infiziert (da er sich natürlich an keine Regeln gehalten hat), war 3 Wochen im Krankenhaus und ist nicht weit davon weggewesen es nicht mehr zu verlassen. Er ist mitte 30 und Kerngesund gewesen. Seine meinung über die "Grippe" hat sich seitdem ziemlich rapide geändert. Schade, dass er zum vernünftig werden fast sterben musste und noch immer nicht 100%tig fit ist (und es ist Monate her!).


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Hing bei dir auch das Forum Alk? Da solltest du vielleicht nochmal aufräumen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2020)

Ja, ich wurde hart vervielfältigt - gut wenn mans selbst wieder löschen kann. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Ohne eine allgemeine Impfpflicht wird das nichts werden.


Stimmt, wobei ich dem auch nicht wohlgesonnen bin. Das ist ne schwere Verhältnismäßigkeitsfrage. Wenn der Impfstoff bei nur 0,01% der Leute schwerere Nebenwirkungen zeigt wäre das schon viel zu viel um eine Pflicht einzuführen. Aber "verträglicher" wirds wohl besonders zu Anfang nicht werden.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Für eine Impfpflicht muss der Impfstoff schon besonders lang und intensiv getestet worden sein. 
Bei einem alten Impfstoff wie den gegen Masern war das möglich, beim Corona-Impfstoff ist das eher unwahrscheinlich vor 2030. 
BVerfG lehnt Eilanträge ab: Keine Kita ohne Impfung | LTO.de

Dazu ist ja die Masern-Impfpflicht für die Kita eingeführt worden, weil vor allem Kinder sich damit anstecken und schwer erkranken. Bei Corona sind es die Alten. 
Da könnte die Impfpflicht also vor allem für die Bewohner und Pfleger in Altenheimen kommen.


----------



## seahawk (21. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die sterben? Pech gehabt?



Im Endeffekt ja. Wir haben jedes Jahr Grippetote, deswegen schlägt auch keiner vor Karneval abzusagen und nur noch im ABC Schutzanzug aus dem Haus zu gehen. Abgesehen davon brauchen alle Maßnahmen Aktzeptanz. Für immer mit Maske und sozialer Distanz wird nicht funktionieren, wenn der Mensch einsichtig und rational wäre, hätten wir keine Raucher. Funktioniert kein Impfstoff, wird der Virus Teil des allgemeinen Lebensrisiko werden. Nach gar nicht langer Zeit wird eine Mehrheit völlig bereit sein,  10% sterben zu lassen damit 90% normal leben können.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und haben wie die Schweden die höchste Todesrate seit 150 Jahren (und die sind noch WEIT davon entfernt dass jeder Corona hatte). Super Idee.
> Oder man überlebts und hat das Glück einer Spätfolge, beispielsweise einen dauerhaften Verlust von 30% der Lungenleistung. Auch geil.


Nicht nur die Lunge. Auch andere Organe und Nervensystem nach neuesten Erkenntnissen.
Es steht auch im Verdacht Herzkrankheiten zu begünstigen. Selbst bei Menschen mit milden Verläufen.



> Man muss deswegen nicht in Hysterie verfallen aber ignorieren und auf Eierkuchen machen ist noch dämlicher als Hysterie.


Dito!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon brauchen alle Maßnahmen Aktzeptanz.



Nein, brauchen sie nicht. Maßnahmen die keinerlei Nachteile haben, einfach und (bis auf extrem wenige medizinisch begründete Ausnahmen) für alle anwendbar sind und für alle günstig sind brauchen KEINE Akzeptanz mehr sondern ein Gesetz - wie beispielsweise die verpflichtende Nutzung eines Sicherheitsgurtes beim Autofahren (was war das ein Bohei als das eingeführt wurde, seit Jahrzehnten isses bis auf die üblichen paar Promille an Vollidioten dies nicht machen aus den üblichen Schwurbelgründen normal). Denn für Akzeptanz ist die Bevölkerung ganz offensichtlich teilweise zu blöd.



seahawk schrieb:


> Nach gar nicht langer Zeit wird eine Mehrheit  völlig bereit sein,  10% sterben zu lassen damit 90% normal leben  können.



Bei der Sterberate eher nicht aber prinzipiell haste schon Recht.
Das Problem zwischen Corona am Beispiel Maskenpflicht gegenüber dem Sicherheitsgurtverweigerer oder dem Raucher ist, dass letztere nur sich selbst höher gefährden als nötig, ersterer aber alle anderen auch. Das ist für die Allgemeinheit wesentlich schwerer zu "ertragen". Wenn jemand draufgeht weil er nicht angeschnallt war oder an ner Raucherlunge krepiert kann man schnell "selber schuld" sagen, wenn jemand draufgeht weil ein anderer ohne Maske ihn angehustet hat wirds schwierig...


----------



## seahawk (21. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, brauchen sie nicht. Maßnahmen die keinerlei Nachteile haben, einfach und (bis auf extrem wenige medizinisch begründete Ausnahmen) für alle anwendbar sind und für alle günstig sind brauchen KEINE Akzeptanz mehr sondern ein Gesetz - wie beispielsweise die verpflichtende Nutzung eines Sicherheitsgurtes beim Autofahren (was war das ein Bohei als das eingeführt wurde, seit Jahrzehnten isses bis auf die üblichen paar Promille an Vollidioten dies nicht machen aus den üblichen Schwurbelgründen normal). Denn für Akzeptanz ist die Bevölkerung ganz offensichtlich teilweise zu blöd.



Doch, gerade Gesetze, die die gefühlte Freiheit beschränken, brauchen einen Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung und eine Mehrheit muss von der Sinnhaftigkeit überzeugt sein. Und im Hinblick auf eine Pademie tun es auch keine Gesetze, denn da braucht man auch ein verantwortungsvolles Verhalten im privaten Bereich, das würde ich nicht erwarten - siehe Raucher. 




			
				Incredible Alk;10428775
Bei [U schrieb:
			
		

> der [/U]Sterberate eher nicht aber prinzipiell haste schon Recht.
> Das Problem zwischen Corona am Beispiel Maskenpflicht gegenüber dem Sicherheitsgurtverweigerer oder dem Raucher ist, dass letztere nur sich selbst höher gefährden als nötig, ersterer aber alle anderen auch. Das ist für die Allgemeinheit wesentlich schwerer zu "ertragen". Wenn jemand draufgeht weil er nicht angeschnallt war oder an ner Raucherlunge krepiert kann man schnell "selber schuld" sagen, wenn jemand draufgeht weil ein anderer ohne Maske ihn angehustet hat wirds schwierig...



Der Mensch kümmert sich nicht um die Mitmenschen. Gerade in solchen Situationen geht es um das eigene Risiko in Relation zu den eigenen Nachteilen. Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du die Pandemieregelen in 1-2 Jahren noch aufrecht erhalten kannst, wenn es keinen Impfstoff gibt. Gerade so abstrakte Risiken überfordern die meisten, dafür sind die gefühlten Einschränkungen sehr real.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Mensch kümmert sich nicht um die Mitmenschen. Gerade in solchen Situationen geht es um das eigene Risiko in Relation zu den eigenen Nachteilen. Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du die Pandemieregelen in 1-2 Jahren noch aufrecht erhalten kannst, wenn es keinen Impfstoff gibt. Gerade so abstrakte Risiken überfordern die meisten, dafür sind die gefühlten Einschränkungen sehr real.


Ich hoffe es nicht. Weil dann könnte es zu Unruhen kommen.
Und da war Stuttgart noch ein Kindergeburtstag gegen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2020)

Da müssen halt die Corona-Demos konsequent aufgelöst werden.


----------



## Whispercat (22. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und haben wie die Schweden die höchste Todesrate seit 150 Jahren (und die sind noch WEIT davon entfernt dass jeder Corona hatte). Super Idee.



Schweden hat bis jetzt 85000 Infizierte das sind 0,85 der Gesamtbevölkerung und davon gestorben sind knapp 6000 und die Hälfte davon in Altenheimen bis man da ein striktes Besuchsverbot erlassen hat. Deren Gesundheitsminister hat letztens ein Interview dazu gegeben : 

Anders Tegnell: "Masken koennen falsche Sicherheit bieten" - Wiener Zeitung Online



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oder man überlebts und hat das Glück einer Spätfolge, beispielsweise einen dauerhaften Verlust von 30% der Lungenleistung. Auch geil.



Oder gehört zu einer anderen 0,00000 irgendetwas % Minderheit die wegen einem Gendefekt oder anderen Vorbelastungen mit schweren Komplikationen zu kämpfen haben. Aber Fakt ist nunmal das es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine zuverlässigen Aussagen über Ausmass & Dauer der sogennanten "Milchglasmuster" Lungenschäden gibt denn die meisten Artikel die ich Querbeet dazu gelesen hab die sprachen alle von "könnte" oder "möglicherweise", "nicht sicher" oder sogar "auf dem Weg der Besserung". Und versteh mich nicht falsch, natürlich sollte man versuchen so viele möglich zu retten aber nicht zu jedem Preis und schon gar nicht auf Kosten einer gigantischen Pleitewelle, pleitegehenden Spitälern weil die Betten freihalten müssen die offensichtlich kein Mensch gebraucht hat und wichtige Operationen seit Monaten verschoben werden woran übrigens auch Leute sterben. 

Wie du es also drehst und wendest es sterben Leute und so grausam es klingen mag aber ich für meinen Teil bin nicht bereit unsere Wirtschaft, unsere Kliniken und "rettbare" Patienten zu opfern weil das Einzige was diese "Pandemie" noch am Leben hält mittlerweile fast 900k Tests* die Woche sind. Sprich man hat die Tests seit Ende Juni fast VERDOPPELT ! (Warum redet da eigentlich niemand drüber ?) und trotzdem kommt man nicht mal mehr im Ansatz an die Zahlen ran die wir noch im März zu verzeichnen hatten obwohl wir da grade mal 100k Tests die Woche hatten. Und an der Zahl der Intensivpatienten hat sich ebenfalls seit März nichts mehr geändert und trotz all dem fangen wir mitten im verdammten Hochsommer an ne Maskenpflicht für unsere Kinder einzuführen weil .... ja warum eigentlich ? Die Zahlen geben es nicht mal im Ansatz her zumindest nicht wenn man sie in Relation zu mittlerweile fast einer Millionen Tests pro Woche betrachtet.  

* https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-08-19-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile  (Seite 11) 
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/115076/Kliniken-und-Praxen-meldeten-Kurzarbeit-fuer-mehr-als-400-000-Mitarbeiter-an
https://www.handelsblatt.com/technik/medizin/krankenhausmarkt-coronakrise-rettet-die-kliniken-aber-die-pleitegefahr-bleibt-hoch/25928050.html?ticket=ST-530994-2iQ6Ni6GmOQgADaJksU3-ap6
Nuernberger Krankenhaus schreibt Brandbrief an Spahn: "Ein schlechter Scherz" - FOCUS Online
Wohin mit den 20.000 Beatmungsgeräten? - Deutschland - Badische Zeitung
https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Erhebliche-Maengel-bei-Sterblichkeitsdaten-article21879026.html
https://www.dksb.de/de/artikel/deta...ern-mit-corona-verdacht-verletzt-kinderrechte
https://www.mopo.de/hamburg/kaum-ne...-demos-als-corona-risiko--von-wegen--36899380
https://www.spiegel.de/psychologie/...machte-a-391a9777-f93c-4306-bc51-d17f94abe444
https://fee.org/articles/why-sweden...nd-new-york-failed/?utm_medium=related_widget


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bekannten der ähnlich dachte und viel geschwurbel losgelassen hat von wegen nur Grippe, nicht schlimm, Zahlen gefälscht, ist ja nur mit und nicht an Corona usw..
> Er hat sich dann infiziert (da er sich natürlich an keine Regeln gehalten hat), war 3 Wochen im Krankenhaus und ist nicht weit davon weggewesen es nicht mehr zu verlassen. Er ist mitte 30 und Kerngesund gewesen. Seine meinung über die "Grippe" hat sich seitdem ziemlich rapide geändert. Schade, dass er zum vernünftig werden fast sterben musste und noch immer nicht 100%tig fit ist (und es ist Monate her!).



Was macht er beruflich? 



---

Steigende Infektionszahlen: "Corona-Muedigkeit" macht AErzten Sorge | tagesschau.de


Off  Topic   

Pflegekraft: Der mieseste Job der Welt | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns mit den Tabellen sagen, außer das es dutzende Testkits mittlerweile gibt von denen die meisten 100% schaffen??



Kein PCR Test schafft eine Spezifität von 100%, aber egal wie oft man es wiederholt, sogar wenn es Spahn offen sagt, dann ist das wohl nicht Beweis genug.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Auswahl der Getesteten wurde von "hat akute Symptome" bis auf "war irgendwo im Ausland" erweitert.



Quelle? Es werden schon seit Längerem Einreisende getestet und auch vorher wurde das gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Quelle? Es werden schon seit Längerem Einreisende getestet und auch vorher wurde das gemacht.


Naja, es werden nur die aus Risikogebieten getestet. 
Wer woanders wegkommt nicht. Und schon gar nicht mit Auto oder Bus.
Wäre Lauterbach Gesundheitsminister hätte es keine Auslandsreisen gegeben.
Und 40-50% der Neuinfektionen gehen auf Urlauber zurück. Das sind aber nur die Getesten.
Die Dunkelziffer wird noch deutlich höher sein.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, ich wurde hart vervielfältigt - gut wenn mans selbst wieder löschen kann.
> 
> 
> Stimmt, wobei ich dem auch nicht wohlgesonnen bin. Das ist ne schwere Verhältnismäßigkeitsfrage. Wenn der Impfstoff bei nur 0,01% der Leute schwerere Nebenwirkungen zeigt wäre das schon viel zu viel um eine Pflicht einzuführen. Aber "verträglicher" wirds wohl besonders zu Anfang nicht werden.



Es gibt nun mal keine nebenwirkungsfreie Impfungen/Medikamente.

Ohne Impfzwang wird es dann auch nicht funktionieren.
Bevor jetzt die Impfgegner angerannt kommen,
ich pfeife auf das Recht der "körperlichen Unversehrtheit",
durch konsequente Impfprogramme hätte man auch schon längst die Masern ausrotten können,
aber nein,
ein paar Überschlaumeier verhindern das,
pst ... die Pharmaindustrie, die Chinesen und Bill Gates ....


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Mensch kümmert sich nicht um die Mitmenschen. Gerade in solchen Situationen geht es um das eigene Risiko in Relation zu den eigenen Nachteilen. Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du die Pandemieregelen in 1-2 Jahren noch aufrecht erhalten kannst, wenn es keinen Impfstoff gibt. Gerade so abstrakte Risiken überfordern die meisten, dafür sind die gefühlten Einschränkungen sehr real.



Genau so ist es wenn in ein paar Jahren, ohne Impfstoff, die Bevölkerung durchseucht wurde und es nicht mehr auf das Gesundheitssystem schlägt als die Grippe, oder zumindest ähnlich, dann werden sie es in kauf nehmen, dass Menschen sterben. Ist so.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. August 2020)

Wenn der Virus dann so harmlos sein sollte. Ist er aber nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Genau so ist es wenn in ein paar Jahren, ohne Impfstoff, die Bevölkerung durchseucht wurde und es nicht mehr auf das Gesundheitssystem schlägt als die Grippe, oder zumindest ähnlich, dann werden sie es in kauf nehmen, dass Menschen sterben. Ist so.



Das glaube ich nicht.

Eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Staates besteht darin,
die Gesundheit seiner Bürger zu beschützen.

Wohin jetzt politische Inkompetenz führt, naja ... 

Impfstoffe wird es schon mal geben,
ggf. müssen sie halt an event. Mutationen des Virus angepasst werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was macht er beruflich?



Bürojob in Luxembourg (wo ers auch eingefangen hatte).



Whispercat schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist nunmal das es zu diesem  Zeitpunkt noch keine zuverlässigen Aussagen über Ausmass & Dauer der  sogennanten "Milchglasmuster" Lungenschäden gibt denn die meisten  Artikel die ich Querbeet dazu gelesen hab die sprachen alle von "könnte"  oder "möglicherweise", "nicht sicher" oder sogar "auf dem Weg der  Besserung".


Das mag alles sein - wenn ich aber mal bei mir schaue:
Ich kenne 4 Personen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die infiziert waren. 3 davon hatten einen milden Verlauf und keine körperlichen Probleme. Einer ist fast krepiert und hat Monate später noch Probleme mit Atmung und Kreislauf wenn er leichter körperlicher Belastung ausgesetzt wird (und er war ziemlich sportlich vorher).

Klar kann man Einzelfälle nicht auf die Allgemeinheit hochrechnen aber wenn aus meiner Erfahrung 25% der Infizierten monatelang, im worst case ihr Leben lang nicht mehr in den 3. Stock die Treppe hoch können ohne zu pumpen wien Weltmeister nachdem sie vorher Halbmarathon laufen konnten dann interessieren mich die ganzen "könnte", "möglicherweise" und "nicht sicher" (was nunmal immer rein geschrieben werden muss wenn du nicht als Autor nen Shitstorm erleben willst) absolut nicht mehr.

Wenn mir das passiert wäre was der Kerl jetzt hat, eine dauerhaft massiv eingeschränkte Lungenleistung, könnte ich mein Hobby das ich seit über 25 Jahren mache nicht mehr ausüben - was mindestens in einer Depression enden würde, eher schlimmer.

Die Meinungen sind halt andere wenn man nur von außen recherchiert oder wenn man selbst gesehen hat was passieren kann.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bürojob in Luxembourg (wo ers auch eingefangen hatte).



Dann sind die Chancen gut das er wieder gut arbeiten kann , würde er so einen Job wie mein Vater haben der immer mit einem schutzmaske arbeiten muss und auch noch körperlich anstrengend (dreckigste  Bereich am hochofen, viel Staub und Schmutz )  da  würde ich dann schwarz sehen. 

Denke mal Berufsunfähigkeitsfälle kannste schwer eine neue Stelle vermitteln, falls ja dann mit hohes Finanzielle Einbußen. 
Es sei denn einige user hier beschaffen für solche fälle einen Job.
(

Und so Private Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung hat nicht jeder und für bestimmte Berufsgruppen sehr teuer (Bsp. Pfleger, handwerksberufe usw )


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2020)

RKI-Studie: Wo sich die meisten Deutschen anstecken | tagesschau.de
Corona-Pandemie: Neuinfektionen ueberschreiten 2000er-Marke | tagesschau.de



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Kein PCR Test schafft eine Spezifität von 100%



Dann schau mal in deine selbst verlinkten Tabellen, da sind nämlich die meisten Testkits mit 100% angegeben. 
Du erzählst also mal wieder Müll.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar kann man Einzelfälle nicht auf die Allgemeinheit hochrechnen aber wenn aus meiner Erfahrung 25% der Infizierten monatelang, im worst case ihr Leben lang nicht mehr in den 3. Stock die Treppe hoch können ohne zu pumpen wien Weltmeister nachdem sie vorher Halbmarathon laufen konnten dann interessieren mich die ganzen "könnte", "möglicherweise" und "nicht sicher" (was nunmal immer rein geschrieben werden muss wenn du nicht als Autor nen Shitstorm erleben willst) absolut nicht mehr.



Und das scheint recht viele zu betreffen:
Covid-19: Nach dem Virus kommt die Muedigkeit | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/corona-folgen-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Welte berichtet außerdem von zwei jungen Patientinnen, beide zuvor im Olympiakader, die jetzt so schwach seien, dass sie nicht mehr zu Fuß in den zweiten Stock hochkommen. "Was der Auslöser dieses Mattigkeitssyndroms ist, ist nicht ganz klar", sagt Welte, aber es scheine, als ob das Immunsystem der Betroffenen nachhaltig in Unordnung sei. "Die muskuläre Leistung geht einfach unglaublich runter."





> So erschien Mitte August eine Auswertung von 110 Patientinnen und Patienten des Southmead Hospitals in Bristol. Zwei bis drei Monate nach ihrer Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus klagten demnach *74 Prozent* noch immer über Beschwerden, am häufigsten über Atemnot und extreme Müdigkeit.
> 
> Forscher aus Italien wiederum berichteten im Juli in der US-Ärztezeitschrift "Jama", dass 44 Prozent der von ihnen befragten Corona-Patienten zwei Monate nach der Erkrankung noch immer unter einer Verschlechterung ihrer Lebensqualität litten.
> 53 Prozent von ihnen klagen demnach über Fatigue, 43 Prozent über Atemnot und 27 Prozent über Gelenkschmerzen. Nur knapp *13 Prozent* der untersuchten Patienten, die im Krankenhaus behandelt wurden, hatten nach zwei Monaten keine Symptome mehr.





> "Das ist das, was ich jungen Leute immer versuche, klarzumachen: Für die Langzeitfolgen spielt das Alter gar keine Rolle." Welte vermutet, dass da "noch eine Welle an Post-Covid-Patienten auf uns zu kommt".
> Selbst wenn sich ihr Zustand langsam verbessert, seien viele doch ein* halbes Jahr und länger arbeitsunfähig.* "Diese Risiken bedenken viele Jüngere nicht, wenn sie glauben, ihnen können das Coronavirus nichts anhaben."




Aktuelle Beschränkungen in Offenbach:
Hohe Infektionszahlen: Diese Corona-Beschraenkungen gelten jetzt in Offenbach | hessenschau.de | Gesellschaft


> Ordnungsdezernent Peter Freier (CDU) wies darauf hin, dass bei Verstößen gegen die Quarantäne ein Bußgeld zwischen 500 und 10.000 Euro fällig werde. "Quarantäneverstöße sind alles andere als ein Kavaliersdelikt. Wir werden nicht bei 500 Euro anfangen", drohte er.





> Klose erinnerte an die Pflicht für alle Rückkehrer aus Risikogebieten, sich *14 Tage in Quarantäne* zu begeben, *sofern kein negatives Testergebnis vorliegt*.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du lügst dermaßen schamlos in deinem Post, dass man es praktisch als Hetze bezeichnen kann!



Ganz so eindeutig ist die Sachlage insgesamt nicht zu bewerten.

The pathogenicity of SARS-CoV-2 in hACE2 transgenic mice | Nature

Keine der Mäuse wies die relevanten Symptome einer eindeutigen Lungenentzündung auf, womit das dritte Kochsche Postulat nicht erfüllt ist, zudem ist keine dieser Mäuse verstorben.
Man verwendet grundsätzlich Virenstränge bei denen die Kochschen Postulate schon vorher nicht erfüllt wurden geschweige denn wurden Negativkontrollen gemacht. Die Wissenschaft auf der diese ganzen Maßnahmen beruhen ist bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt relativ dünn.

Auch der Nutzen der Masken ist nicht belegt, denn diesen Sommer haben wir laut den Sentinelpraxen ein hohes Vorkommen an Rhinoviren, welche ja eigentlich aufgrund der Maskenpflicht ausfallen müssten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> In Deutschland wurde keine einzige wichtige Operation verschoben, es wurden ausschließlich "verbessernde" Operationen wie Gelenk oder Grauer Star Operationen verschoben, niemand der auf eine Operation angewiesen war, musste darauf verzichten, dass ist eine absolut hetzerische Falschbehauptung!



Wegen Coronavirus rund 50.000 Krebs-Operationen in Deutschland verschoben - DER SPIEGEL

Nur 50 000 Krebsoperationen. Absolut nicht notwendig.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich dir schon einmal in einem Post erklärt, dass deine Zahlen zu März grobe Lügen sind



Wer hier lügt, dürfte klar sein, laut Spiegel wurden 1/4 der Krebsoperationen gecancelt und sehr viele Vorsorgetermine abgesagt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann schau mal in deine selbst verlinkten Tabellen, da sind nämlich die meisten Testkits mit 100% angegeben.
> Du erzählst also mal wieder Müll.



Der Test kann noch so genau sein, 100% erreicht er nicht, zudem geht es nicht nur um den Test an sich, sondern um Fehler in der Präanalytik die aufgrund der Massentests nun einmal nicht zu vermeiden sind.

SR.de: Wie zuverlaessig sind positive Corona-Tests?



> Im April wurden dazu mehrere verdeckte positive und negative Sars-CoV-2 Proben an die Labore verschickt. 463 Labore aus 36 Ländern meldeten ihre Ergebnisse zurück. Bezogen auf die negativen, also nicht mit Sars-CoV-2 infizierten, Proben kommen die Autoren des Versuchs zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Tests - unabhängig von der untersuchten Gen-Region - zwischen 97,8 Prozent und 98,6 Prozent richtige Ergebnisse lieferten.



https://correctiv.org/faktencheck/medizin-und-gesundheit/2020/04/07/coronavirus-nein-aktuelle-pcr-tests-haben-keine-
fehlerquote-von-30-bis-50-prozent



> Auf die Frage von CORRECTIV, ob in deutschen Laboren, die Erfahrung mit PCR-Tests haben und Proben untersuchen, bei denen der Abstrich korrekt genommen wurde, eine Fehlerquote von 30 bis 50 Prozent falsch positiven Tests denkbar sei, antwortete er: &#8222;*Nein, die RT-PCR sind hochspezifisch (Spezifität sicher im Bereich >95/98%).&#8220;*


----------



## Whispercat (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du lügst dermaßen schamlos in deinem Post, dass man es praktisch als Hetze bezeichnen kann!
> 
> In Deutschland wurde keine einzige wichtige Operation verschoben, es  wurden ausschließlich "verbessernde" Operationen wie Gelenk oder Grauer  Star Operationen verschoben, niemand der auf eine Operation angewiesen  war, musste darauf verzichten, dass ist eine absolut hetzerische  Falschbehauptung!



Krebs OPs sind also nicht wichtig ? Herzkranke sind nicht wichtig ? Joah okay wenn du das so sehen willst  
Wegen Corona: In Deutschland wurden 908.000 OPs aufgeschoben - WELT
Mehr Herzkranke und Krebstote durch Corona? - WELT




Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich dir schon einmal in einem  Post erklärt, dass deine Zahlen zu März grobe Lügen sind, im März diesen  Jahres wurden ~ 1,1 Millionen Tests in Deutschland durchgeführt



*Wieviele Tests gab es jeweils in KW10 und KW11 ? 125k UND GENAU DARAUF bezieht sich auch diese Aussage*,  und abgesehen davon spielt für meine Kernaussage nicht die geringste  Rolle ob man die Tests in KW 12+ auf 300k erhöht hat denn meine  Kernaussage ist nach wie vor das wir mittlerweile trotz *900k Tests in KW 33  *nichtmal  mehr im Ansatz an die Zahlen vom März herankommen wenn man die Anzahl Test in  Relation zu Neuinfizierten/Positivenrate betrachtet aber die Tagesschau trotzdem nicht müde wird so zu  tun als wüsste man nicht wo die aktuellen 2k Neuinfizierten herkommen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das mag alles sein - wenn ich aber mal bei mir schaue:
> Ich kenne 4 Personen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die infiziert waren. 3  davon hatten einen milden Verlauf und keine körperlichen Probleme. Einer  ist fast krepiert und hat Monate später noch Probleme mit Atmung und  Kreislauf wenn er leichter körperlicher Belastung ausgesetzt wird (und  er war ziemlich sportlich vorher).
> 
> Klar kann man Einzelfälle nicht auf die Allgemeinheit hochrechnen aber  wenn aus meiner Erfahrung 25% der Infizierten monatelang, im worst case  ihr Leben lang nicht mehr in den 3. Stock die Treppe hoch können ohne zu  pumpen wien Weltmeister nachdem sie vorher Halbmarathon laufen konnten  dann interessieren mich die ganzen "könnte", "möglicherweise" und "nicht  sicher" (was nunmal immer rein geschrieben werden muss wenn du nicht  als Autor nen Shitstorm erleben willst) absolut nicht mehr.



Wie gesagt, ich will ja auch gar nicht sagen das mir solche Fälle  völlig egal wären und ich habe auch vollstes Verständnis dafür wenn es  einem näher geht wenn es den eigenen Bekanntenkreis trifft. Das Problem  ist halt das es keine für alle zufriedenstellende Lösung gibt wenn man  im Moment oft die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera hat. Wenn ich die Wahl (  und die Möglichkeiten ) hätte würde ich auch jeden retten aber eben  nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Das Problem  ist halt das es keine für alle zufriedenstellende Lösung gibt wenn man  im Moment oft die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera hat. Wenn ich die Wahl (  und die Möglichkeiten ) hätte würde ich auch jeden retten aber eben  nicht um jeden Preis.


Da stimme ich dir völlig zu.

Es ist nur eine Frage wie hoch der akzeptable Preis ist bzw wie die Verhältnismäßigkeit aussieht je nachdem wie schlimm die Cholera ausfällt. Und da haben wir einen sehr großen Spielraum, denn es ist ein sehr großer Unterschied, ob die Krankheit in 99% der Fälle für Infizierte ich nenns mal profan "nicht schlimm" ist was aktuell die anscheinend vorherrschende Meinung ist (1% Todesrate bei hauptsächlich Alten/Kranken und alle anderen sind nach wenigen Wochen wieder komplett wiederhergestellt) oder ob ein sehr beträchtlicher Anteil der "Genesenen" ggf. schwere lebenslange Folgen zu tragen hat.

Wenn die allerallermeisten Coronakranken nach 4 Wochen wieder so fit sind wie zuvor und nur ein sehr kleiner Teil stirbt ist der "Preis" weitaus niedriger als wenn sich herausstellt, dass wenns blöd läuft die Hälfte aller Coronakranken jahrelang oder gar lebenslang mit den Folgen der ehemaligen Infektion kämpfen müssen.


Was davon tatsächlich wie weit zutrifft weiß niemand mit Sicherheit - beide Extreme sind es sicherlich nicht und die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen, ich habe nur das Gefühl dass die allgemeine Berichterstattung und öffentliche Meinung allzusehr zur optimistischen Version tendiert, auch weil sich kaum jemand wirklich traut zu sagen "Hey, mindestens die Hälfe aller "Genesenen" haben Spätfolgen, die teilweise lebensverändernd sind und bei denen aktuell unklar ist ob sie je wieder verschwinden werden."


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Ich finde vielfältige Betrachtungsweisen ja interessant und wichtig.

Aber mich würde mal interessieren, ob nach dem Lockdown und deutlichen Rückgang der Neuinfektionen, solche Op´s auch noch verschoben wurden.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Test kann noch so genau sein, 100% erreicht er nicht, zudem geht es nicht nur um den Test an sich, sondern um Fehler in der Präanalytik die aufgrund der Massentests nun einmal nicht zu vermeiden sind.



Bist du immer noch nicht in der Lage in deine eigenen Tabellen zu schauen, die du ohne Erklärungen verlinkt hast???
Da steht eindeutig Quote = 100% drin.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> https://www.instand-ev.de/System/rv-files/340 DE SARS-CoV-2 Genom April 2020 20200502j.pdf


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier wird herum gelogen das sich die Balken biegen und die eigenen Links werden nicht mal gelesen!



Also ich hab meine schon gelesen, Auszüge draus:



> Nach Angaben der Stiftung fielen schätzungsweise rund 50.000 Krebsoperationen bis Mitte Juni aus. Dies sei "eine gewaltige Zahl". Fast ein Viertel aller ursprünglich vorgesehenen Krebsoperationen habe damit in diesem Zeitraum nicht stattgefunden (lesen Sie hier, was das für zwei Krebspatienten bedeutet).





> uch unterstützende Maßnahmen für Krebspatienten, von der psychosozialen Betreuung bis zur Palliativmedizin, seien in den Kliniken "teilweise extrem nach unten gefahren" worden, sagte Nettekoven.
> Bei der Krebshilfe hätten sich beispielsweise Patientinnen gemeldet, bei denen Brustkrebs-Nachsorgeuntersuchungen verschoben worden seien. Nettekoven sagte, so etwas könne fatale Folgen haben. Nach seinen Angaben schieben die Kliniken und Arztpraxen "eine große Bugwelle von verschobenen therapeutischen und diagnostischen Maßnahmen" vor sich her. Dies könne "irgendwann zu lebensbedrohlichen Situationen für Krebspatienten führen".






Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder eine blanke Lüge, du hast in deinen Posts immer vom Peak im März gesprochen, der war nach allen Statistiken in der KW 14, wo die meisten Corona Fälle in einer Woche festgestellt wurden. In der KW 14 gab es 408000 Tests und keine 100000, das hast du permanent mit deinen Posts suggeriert



Soso, es gibt also Krebserkrankungen die nicht sofort behandlungsbedürftig sind.
Wie gesagt, wer hier lügt ist klar.
Aus dem Artikel kann man auch andere Abschnitte zitieren.



> Es gibt beispielsweise Patienten, deren Herzkranzgefäße hochgradig eingeengt sind. Die haben durchaus ein höheres Risiko zu versterben, wenn nicht zeitnah operiert wird.&#8220; Bundesweit seien etwa 60 Prozent der Herzoperationen verschoben worden. &#8222;*Auch solche mit einer dringlichen Indikation, die innerhalb von 30 Tagen gemacht werden sollten&#8220;, sagt Zeiher**.*





Don-71 schrieb:


> *In Deutschland wurde keine einzige wichtige Operation verschoben,* es wurden ausschließlich "verbessernde" Operationen wie Gelenk oder Grauer Star Operationen verschoben, niemand der auf eine Operation angewiesen war, musste darauf verzichten, dass ist eine absolut hetzerische Falschbehauptung!



Wenn man diese Aussage im Kontext der Belege sieht, merkt man wie armselig manche ihre Wahrheit verteidigen.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Soso, es gibt also Krebserkrankungen die nicht sofort behandlungsbedürftig sind.
> Wie gesagt, wer hier lügt ist klar.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "behandeln" und "sofortige Operation notwendig".
Natürlich wird der Krebs operiert, der operiert werden muss aber nicht bei jedem Krebs muss sofort operiert werden.
Hab du mal ein Tumor, dann weißt du, wie das abläuft. Mein Tumor wurde ermittelt und zwischen "festgestellt" und "Operation" lag einige Zeit.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Zahlen und Fakten eher keine vielfältige Betrachtungsweise, und wann eine Operation medizinisch nicht aufschiebar ist, kann hier niemand beurteilen oder interpretieren, sondern eher nur der behandelnde Arzt und nach allen Aussagen, wurden nicht aufschiebare Operationen durchgeführt!



Und die behandelnden Ärzte warnen ja, weil eben lebensnotwendige Operationen verschoben wurden, auch aufgrund der Betten die frei bleiben müssen, Betten die nie gebraucht wurden.
Was passiert eigentlich mit den 20K Beatmungsgeräten?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Laut diesem Artikel von Ende Mai, hat dort der Regelbetrieb der Operationen in Deutschland wieder begonnen, also es wurde nichts mehr "verschoben", aber es muss halt eine Menge aufgeholt werden, was einen Rückstau bedeutet



Gerade sagtest du doch noch, da wurde nichts wichtiges verschoben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "behandeln" und "sofortige Operation notwendig".



Immer so zügig wie möglich. Das konnte man durch völlig übertriebene Corona-Regelungen nicht aufrecht erhalten.
Man wollte ja solche Zustgände durch die Maßnahmen hindern, schafft sie dann aber selbst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich wird der Krebs operiert, der operiert werden muss aber nicht bei jedem Krebs muss sofort operiert werden.



Ja, natürlich, Lungenkrebs muss man nicht sofort operieren, da kann man ruhig noch nen Monat warten.



> Aufgrund der erhöhten Infektionsgefahr müsse die OP verschoben werden. Am nächsten Tag rief eine Mitarbeiterin an, nannte den 6. Mai als neuen Termin. Mehr als vier Wochen später. Niemand wisse, wie sich der Corona-Ausbruch bis dahin entwickeln werde, habe sie gedacht, erzählt Frank.Noch gibt es nur wenige Fälle in Deutschland.
> Ihr Mann, der Erkrankte, resignierte. Erst der Sturz, dann die Krebsdiagnose, jetzt Corona. Seine Frau schickte dem Chirurgen eine weitere Mail. "Dann kam die eiskalte Antwort", sagt Frank.
> Haas müsse nach der Krebsoperation ein bis zwei Tage auf der Intensivstation behandelt, vielleicht auch kurz künstlich beatmet werden, schrieb der Arzt. Die Klinik aber sei verpflichtet, diesen Platz für mögliche Corona-Patienten freizuhalten. Er bitte höflich um Verständnis. Von einem Infektionsrisiko schrieb er nichts.
> Sigrid Frank war entsetzt. Für einen kurzen Moment resignierte auch sie.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "behandeln" und "sofortige Operation notwendig".
> Natürlich wird der Krebs operiert, der operiert werden muss aber nicht bei jedem Krebs muss sofort operiert werden.
> Hab du mal ein Tumor, dann weißt du, wie das abläuft. Mein Tumor wurde ermittelt und zwischen "festgestellt" und "Operation" lag einige Zeit.


Zumal es ja auch noch die Optionen Chemo und Bestrahlung gibt.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist einmal in vierlerlei Hinsicht nicht in der Lage zu lesen, weil du ständeig Zitate von mir bringst, die in Zusammenhang mit der Anzahl von Corona Tests pro Woche in Deutschland im Monat März  handeln und darauf mit Krebsoperationen antwortest, was eindeutig darauf hindeutet das die Sprache nicht verstehtst oder kein Textverständnis hast!



Für mich klingt das so, als wenn er keine eigenen Argumente hat und einfach alles verschleppen oder ablenken will.
Die übliche Vorgehensweise halt. Dazu natürlich immer Nebelkerzen werfen.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Zahlen und Fakten eher keine vielfältige Betrachtungsweise, und wann eine Operation medizinisch nicht aufschiebar ist, kann hier niemand beurteilen oder interpretieren, sondern eher nur der behandelnde Arzt und nach allen Aussagen, wurden nicht aufschiebare Operationen durchgeführt!


Ich meinte das Gesamtthema. Deswegen lassen Politiker sich ja auch nicht nur durch Virologen beraten.



> Wegen Corona: In Deutschland wurden 908.000 OPs aufgeschoben - WELT
> Laut diesem Artikel von Ende Mai, hat dort der Regelbetrieb der Operationen in Deutschland wieder begonnen, also es wurde nichts mehr "verschoben", aber es muss halt eine Menge aufgeholt werden, was einen Rückstau bedeutet


Ok, danke für die Infos.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist einmal in vierlerlei Hinsicht nicht in der Lage zu lesen, weil du ständeig Zitate von mir bringst, die in Zusammenhang mit der Anzahl von Corona Tests pro Woche in Deutschland im Monat März  handeln und darauf mit Krebsoperationen antwortest, was eindeutig darauf hindeutet das du die Sprache nicht verstehtst oder kein Textverständnis hast!



Grundsätzlich lehne ich die Leugner von Covid-19 als Spinner ab.
Aber ich wusste nicht dass es Menschen in Deutschland gibt, die verschobene Krebsoperationen (Lungenkrebs, Brustkrebs zum Beispiel) leugnen, und verbreiten dass Verschiebungen von lebenswichtigen Operationen oder Untersuchungen nicht stattgefunden hätten.

Es ist ja asozial Risikogruppen nicht zu schützen, das weiß man ja auch aus den Influenzaepidemien aber dass man den Krebspatienten sagt,  die unter Todesangst leiden, ihre Bedürfnisse nach einer  Behandlung wären nicht existent, hat schon eine neue Qualität. 

Diese Krebspatienten verstehen also die deutsche Sprache nicht?



> Relli musste an der Schulter bestrahlt werden. Auch im Kiefer wuchs etwas, diese Stelle aber wollten die Ärzte erst mal nur beobachten. Jede Behandlung ist ein Abwägen zwischen ihrem Nutzen und Nebenwirkungen, die manchmal so stark sind, dass Relli nicht weiß, woran sie sterben soll: am Krebs oder an dessen Therapie?Am 24. März sollte das nächste PET-CT stattfinden, ein paar Tage vorher aber klingelte Rellis Telefon: Das PET-CT müsse verschoben werden, sagte ein Mitarbeiter der Nuklearmedizin. "Warum?", fragte Relli. "Wissen Sie nicht, dass wir eine Pandemie haben?"
> Relli verstand nicht, was das mit ihr zu tun hat, einer Patientin mit metastasiertem Brustkrebs. Ob es einen neuen Termin gebe? Voraussichtlich Ende Mai, sagte er. Zwei Monate später als geplant. "Für so eine Krankheit ist das eine Ewigkeit", erzählt Relli.
> Die 59-Jährige vertraut dem Gesundheitssystem und ihren Ärzten. Doch diese Absage schockierte sie. Sie kontaktierte ihre Onkologin, die die Bilder aus der Nuklearmedizin bewertet. Aber hier hieß es: Ohne PET-CT mache auch der Termin bei der Ärztin keinen Sinn. Er müsse ebenfalls verschoben werden.
> "Ich habe mich vollkommen verlassen gefühlt", erzählt Relli. Sie hat Angst: Werde ich überhaupt noch weiter behandelt? Was ist da los?



Krebskrank in der Corona-Krise: Patienten zweiter Wahl - DER SPIEGEL

2 Monate wurde eine neue Untersuchung aufgeschoben. Das ist dann wohl die "Triage" die man verhindern wollte.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es wurden NIE lebensnotwendige Operationen verschoben, das ist eine hetzerische Lüge und deine eigene Propaganda!





> &#8222;Es gibt beispielsweise Patienten, deren Herzkranzgefäße hochgradig eingeengt sind. Die haben durchaus ein höheres Risiko zu versterben, wenn nicht zeitnah operiert wird.&#8220; Bundesweit seien etwa 60 Prozent der Herzoperationen verschoben worden. &#8222;*Auch solche mit einer dringlichen Indikation, die innerhalb von 30 Tagen gemacht werden sollten&#8220;, sagt Zeiher. *



Doch. Hetzerische Lüge soll das also sein?

Man muss sich das mal vorstellen. Man benötigt dringend eine Herzoperation, allerdings müssen Intensiv Betten freigehalten werden, die später dann nicht mal zur schlimmsten Coronawelle zu 1/5 belegt waren und das nur kurze Zeit.

Die Corona Panikmacher bekommen nun ihre Medizin und ignorieren natürlich das Leid der Bevölkerung, was sie den angeblichen Corona Leugnern immer so sehr vorwerfen.



> Die genauen Folgeschäden lassen sich noch nicht beziffern, doch es gibt Hinweise, dass sie nicht unerheblich sein dürften. Man habe in den letzten Wochen vermehrt Komplikationen beobachtet, die typischerweise nach einem unbehandelten Herzinfarkt auftreten, sagt Zeiher. &#8222;So etwas hatten wir in den letzten 20 Jahren nur sehr selten.&#8220;


----------



## Whispercat (22. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier wird herum gelogen das sich die Balken biegen und die eigenen Links werden nicht mal gelesen!



Ja, ich merke es und ehrlich gesagt dieses Cherrypicking ist ein bisschen anstregend. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für akute, sofort behandlungsbedürftige Krebserkrankungen gab und gibt  es jedoch laut Trümper und der Rückmeldung vieler seiner Kollegen  keinerlei Einschränkungen in der Versorgung. Die indirekten Schäden  durch die Corona-Pandemie wird man aus onkologischer Sicht in naher  Zukunft sehr genau beziffern können. Denn in Deutschland werden alle  Krebsdiagnosen und auch die Zahl der Todesfälle in Registern  festgehalten. So wie auch Zeiher ermutigt Trümper alle Patienten,  notwendige Vorsorgeuntersuchungen und Behandlungen trotz der  Corona-Pandemie wahrzunehmen.
> 
> Insgesamt fällt Trümpers Urteil positiv aus. &#8222;Bei allen Unsicherheiten  und Interpretationsspielräumen bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die  getroffenen Maßnahmen richtig und notwendig waren.



Und folgende Passagen : 
_
&#8222;Es gibt beispielsweise Patienten, deren Herzkranzgefäße hochgradig  eingeengt sind. Die haben durchaus ein höheres Risiko zu versterben,  wenn nicht zeitnah operiert wird.&#8220; Bundesweit seien etwa 60 Prozent der  Herzoperationen verschoben worden. &#8222;Auch solche mit einer dringlichen  Indikation, die innerhalb von 30 Tagen gemacht werden sollten&#8220;, sagt  Zeiher. Der Kardiologe ist Direktor der Klinik für Kardiologie,  Angiologie und Nephrologie am Universitätsklinikum Frankfurt.

Die genauen Folgeschäden lassen sich noch nicht beziffern, doch es gibt  Hinweise, dass sie nicht unerheblich sein dürften. Man habe in den  letzten Wochen vermehrt Komplikationen beobachtet, die typischerweise  nach einem unbehandelten Herzinfarkt auftreten, sagt Zeiher. &#8222;So etwas hatten wir in den letzten 20 Jahren nur sehr selten.&#8220;

Auch die Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen war in der Krise eine  Herausforderung, so berichtet Professor Lorenz Trümper. Trümper ist  Vorsitzender der Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und Medizinische  Onkologie, er leitet die Klinik für Hämatologie und Medizinische  Onkologie der Universitätsmedizin Göttingen.  Betroffen seien vor allem die frühzeitige Diagnostik und die Nachsorge  bereits behandelter Patienten gewesen. &#8222;Besonders die niedergelassenen  Kollegen berichten von einem starken Rückgang der  Vorsorgeuntersuchungen, weil Patienten teilweise verunsichert sind und  die strengen Hygieneauflagen den regulären Ablauf erschweren.&#8220; Das könne  im Endeffekt dazu führen, *dass beispielsweise Darmkrebs bei einigen Patienten erst später erkannt werde und sich dadurch die Prognose für den Krankheitsverlauf verschlechtere.*_

hast du weggelassen weil ? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder eine blanke Lüge, du hast in deinen Posts immer vom Peak im März gesprochen, der war nach allen Statistiken in der KW 14, wo die meisten Corona Fälle in einer Woche festgestellt wurden. In der KW 14 gab es 408000 Tests und keine 100000, das hast du permanent mit deinen Posts suggeriert



Liegt daran dass a) auch ich offensichtlich nicht unfehlbar bin und einem deswegen Flüchtigkeitsfehler unterlaufen b) es für meine Kernaussage einfach immer noch keine Rolle spielt das in den letzten beiden Märzwochen mehr getestet wurde. 

Meine Kernaussage ist immer noch wenn wir KW 12-25 betrachten wo man zwischen 300 und 450k Tests pro Woche hatte und die Positivenrate in KW26 schliesslich unter 1% fiel und man in KW33 mit 900k das Doppelte an Tests hat, allerdings weder die Positivenrate merklich ansteigt noch sich an der Anzahl der Intensivpatiente was ändert dann frage ich mich warum die 2k Neuinfizierten dieser Woche eine Sensation sein sollen. Ich bin mir sicher bei 1,2 -1,5 Millionen Tests pro Woche würden wir auch wieder die 3k Infizierten knacken aber im Gesamtbild ist es in Relation gesehen trotzdem kein Anstieg der Zahlen sondern ein deutliches beständiges Fallen seit KW15.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2020)

Die Zahlen fallen nicht. Die Neuinfektionen haben sich in den letzten Wochen vervierfacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die USA haben auch diverse Maßnahmen  ergriffen. Gut die werden gerade alle abgeschafft.  Aber auch dort wurde mehr gemacht als nix.



Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass zu "gemach" auch Maßnahmen zählen, die nicht von der Regierung vorgeschrieben wurden. Trump hat da tatsächlich beinahe alles falsch gemacht, aber nicht alle Amerikaner sind so blöd wie Trump und insgesamt haben sehr viele ihre Lebensweise sehr stark verändert. Insgesamt gab es genug (unkorrdinierte, entsprechend nutzenarme) Einschränkungen in den USA, dass die Wirtschaft um 1/3 eingebrochen ist.
Klingt nach einem echt guten Vorbild.




tobse2056 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die Planung oder das Hygiene Konzept . die sind meistens sehr gut. Aber die Gäste sind das Problem, die halten sich nicht an die Regelungen.
> 
> Weil was willst du Veranstalter tun wenn es Verstöße gibt? Konzert abbrechen und alle nach Hause schicken?  Strafen kannst du nicht verteilen, wenn gäbe es nur die möglich ein Hausverbot auszusprechen und ich bezweifel das jemand der auf die Regeln  scheißt Diskussionslos und Hygienekonzept  konform die Location verlässt.
> 
> Und  es geht auch  nicht darum nur 50 Leute zu überwachen , sondere mehrere Tausend Menschen gleichzeitig.Das wäre sehr Personalintensiv --> dem Veranstalter wahrscheinlich zu teuer.



Also ich weiß nich, wie das bei Leuten ist, die allgemein intensiver Veranstaltungen besuchen. Aber meinetwegen könnte ein Veranstalter gerne die Preise verdanderthalb- bis vervierfachen, je nach Preisklasse. Bei einem Stones-Konzert wären 150% das Limit, aber in einem kleinen Kino würde ich auch 400% des Normalpreises auf den Tisch legen, *WENN* Schutzmaßnahmen konsequent durchgesetzt werden. Selbst meine Supermarktausgaben sind im Zuge eines Corona-bedingten Wechsels des Stammladens bereits um 15-20% gestiegen (bei schlechterer Auswahl). Aber so, wie Veranstalter, Restaurant-Betreiber, etc. den Corona-Schutz aktuell behandeln, zahle ich bis auf weiteres 0% dessen, was ich vor Corona ausgegeben habe. Ob ich da eine Ausnahme bin? Ob es sich trotzdem rechnet? Müssen die Veranstalter beurteilen. Aber wenn ich mir angucke, wie die darum betteln, dass ihnen der Staat mein Geld fürs Nichtstun gibt, dann scheint das Konzept "Preise wie immer und die Infektion gratis on top" nicht aufzugehen.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Du meinst das selbe RKI das ständig die "Spielregeln" ändert und  mittlerweile nichtmal mehr genau erklären kann/will wie die aktuellen  Spielregeln überhaupt aussehen ? Denn nur um es uns nochmal in  Erinnerung zu rufen :
> 
> von :
> Verdopplungszeit 10 Tage
> ...



Seitwann ist Spahn Wissenschaftler des RKI? Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, war der Leuteverarscher aus der gleichen Gruppe wie Scheuer, Laschet, etc.. Und es ist die Politik, die Grenzen für Entscheidungen willkürlich definiert. Die Wissenschaftler des RKI beobachten nur die Entwicklung und geben Empfehlungen, aber sie haben keine Enscheidungsgewalt.
Fun Fact an der Stelle: Selbst Großbritannien und Schweden definieren Risikogebiete über 20 Neuinfektionen/100k, nur Deutschlands "Gesundheits"minister akzeptiert zugunsten von Unternehmern das 2,5 fache.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, das macht schon Sinn. Ist der Virus zu tödlich hat er nicht viel von seinen Wirten. Auf lange Sicht ist es evolutionsmäßig für das Virus besser nicht zu schädlich zu sein.



Jein. Es stört natürlich, wenn der Wirt schon nach zwei Stunden tot umkippt, aber es gibt auch eine Reihe von komplexeren Erregern mit mehrphasigen Entwicklungszyklus (also keine Viren), für die der Tod des ersten Wirts wichtiger Bestandteil für die Übertragung auf den Endwirt (der den Erstwirt frisst) ist. Das sind evolutionär stabile Muster. Für Viren zählt vor allem die Infektionszeit - sie müssen möglichst lange verbreitet werden. Aber dieser Zeitraum ist sowieso begrenzt, da irgendwann das Immunsystem doch mal in Schwung kommt. Ob das Virus den Infektionsträger verliert, weil dieser stirbt, oder weil er den Virus besiegt, ist für die Verbreitung des Virus unerheblich* und Covid19 ist da eher schon auf der "unnötig lasch"-Seite. Zumindest habe ich den Eindruck, dass Infizierte mit schwererem Krankheitsverlauf häufiger die Grundlage für Massenausbrüche sind (den Virus also sehr wirkungsvoll weitergeben), während die viel zahlreicheren symptomfreien/-armen Infizierte (glücklicherweise) vergleichsweise wenig Folgefälle auslösen (den Virus also nur eingeschränkt weitergeben). Gäbe es keine medizinischen Gegenmaßnahmen, die offensichtlich Infizierte in geschützte Räume befördern und so für den Virus als Verbreiter wertlos machen, wären Covid19-Varianten die vor allem schwere Fälle auslösen also verbreitungsstärker, als Covi19-Varianten mit symtomarmer Infektion.

*Ausnahme: Wenn der Virus sich so stark verbreitet, dass alle Individuen Wirtsart erkranken, dann ein Virus mit geringer Mortalität natürlich einen kleinen Vorteil. Denn der kann mit viel Glück die gleiche Person ein zweites Mal infizieren, während einer Variante mit hoher Mortalität irgendwann die Wirte ausgehen. Davon, die gesamte Menschheit auszurotten und zusammen mit ihr auszusterben, ist Covid19 aber meilenweit entfernt. Die Todeszahlen liegen ja nicht einmal annähernd in der Nähe der Bevölkerungszuwächse. Zumal selbst ohne Menschen immer noch diverse tierische Wirte bereitstehen, eigentlich ist _Homo sapiens_ nur wegen der schnellen globalen Ausbreitung für das fortbestehen eines Virusses vorteilhaft. Sind erst einmal alle Kontinente infiziert, kann ein Erreger auch in anderen Arten gut und großflächig weiterexistieren.




Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "behandeln" und "sofortige Operation notwendig".
> Natürlich wird der Krebs operiert, der operiert werden muss aber nicht bei jedem Krebs muss sofort operiert werden.
> Hab du mal ein Tumor, dann weißt du, wie das abläuft. Mein Tumor wurde ermittelt und zwischen "festgestellt" und "Operation" lag einige Zeit.



Es gibt genug Tumore, bei denen ist eine sofortige Operation nicht einmal möglich. Solange auch nur der Verdacht auf Mestasenbildung besteht, wird (hoffentlich) kein Arzt anfangen, Hackfleisch aus dem hochgefährlichen Zellhaufen zu machen und wenn er sich fein verzweigt in Organe ausgebreitet hat, steht auch erst einmal eine Chemo an in der Hoffnung, die für R=0 zu entfernende Gewebemenge auf ein vertretbares Maß zu reduzieren. Selbst vergleichsweise leicht zugängliche Tumore wie z.B. bei Brustkrebs werden teilweise (oft?) rein medikamentös behandelt.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Es stört natürlich, wenn der Wirt schon nach zwei Stunden tot umkippt, aber es gibt auch eine Reihe von komplexeren Erregern mit mehrphasigen Entwicklungszyklus (also keine Viren), für die der Tod des ersten Wirts wichtiger Bestandteil für die Übertragung auf den Endwirt (der den Erstwirt frisst) ist. Das sind evolutionär stabile Muster. Für Viren zählt vor allem die Infektionszeit - sie müssen möglichst lange verbreitet werden. Aber dieser Zeitraum ist sowieso begrenzt, da irgendwann das Immunsystem doch mal in Schwung kommt. Ob das Virus den Infektionsträger verliert, weil dieser stirbt, oder weil er den Virus besiegt, ist für die Verbreitung des Virus unerheblich* und Covid19 ist da eher schon auf der "unnötig lasch"-Seite. Zumindest habe ich den Eindruck, dass Infizierte mit schwererem Krankheitsverlauf häufiger die Grundlage für Massenausbrüche sind (den Virus also sehr wirkungsvoll weitergeben), während die viel zahlreicheren symptomfreien/-armen Infizierte (glücklicherweise) vergleichsweise wenig Folgefälle auslösen (den Virus also nur eingeschränkt weitergeben). Gäbe es keine medizinischen Gegenmaßnahmen, die offensichtlich Infizierte in geschützte Räume befördern und so für den Virus als Verbreiter wertlos machen, wären Covid19-Varianten die vor allem schwere Fälle auslösen also verbreitungsstärker, als Covi19-Varianten mit symtomarmer Infektion.
> 
> *Ausnahme: Wenn der Virus sich so stark verbreitet, dass alle Individuen Wirtsart erkranken, dann ein Virus mit geringer Mortalität natürlich einen kleinen Vorteil. Denn der kann mit viel Glück die gleiche Person ein zweites Mal infizieren, während einer Variante mit hoher Mortalität irgendwann die Wirte ausgehen. Davon, die gesamte Menschheit auszurotten und zusammen mit ihr auszusterben, ist Covid19 aber meilenweit entfernt. Die Todeszahlen liegen ja nicht einmal annähernd in der Nähe der Bevölkerungszuwächse. Zumal selbst ohne Menschen immer noch diverse tierische Wirte bereitstehen, eigentlich ist _Homo sapiens_ nur wegen der schnellen globalen Ausbreitung für das fortbestehen eines Virusses vorteilhaft. Sind erst einmal alle Kontinente infiziert, kann ein Erreger auch in anderen Arten gut und großflächig weiterexistieren.


Ja, das ist natürlich noch viel komplexer. Aber dieser Virus verbindet wohl Eigenschaften, welche ihn  evolutionstechnisch besonders effizient machen.

Ja dadurch, dass der Mensch so vernetzt und mobil ist, trägt er selber maßgeblich (global) zur Verbreitung bei. Und deswegen ist es auch eine Pandemie und keine Epidemie.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2020)

Deswegen ist die Lösung von Anfang an, einfach zu Hause zu bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist die Lösung von Anfang an, einfach zu Hause zu bleiben.


In den Keller sperren bei Wasser und Brot.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen fallen nicht. Die Neuinfektionen haben sich in den letzten Wochen vervierfacht.


In Österreich fast versiebenfacht. Von durchschnittlich 50 pro Tag 300-350 pro Tag.

Etwa ein Drittel entfällt auf Reiserückkehrer, überwiegend von der Adria.
Und die nur halbherzig wieder eingeführte Maskenpflicht ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich

Gut. Mir is wurscht. Ich habe mich mit einigen dutzend FP1 Masken (ohne Ventil) eingedeckt 
und trage die auch in den Geschäften, wo es keine Maskenpflicht gibt.

Was sich übrigens auch geändert hat, ist der Altersschnitt der Infizierten.
Inzwischen liegt die Gruppe der 30-40 jährigen ganz vorne.


----------



## tobse2056 (22. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Ob es sich trotzdem rechnet? Müssen die Veranstalter beurteilen. Aber wenn ich mir angucke, wie die darum betteln, dass ihnen der Staat mein Geld fürs Nichtstun gibt, dann scheint das Konzept "Preise wie immer und die Infektion gratis on top" nicht aufzugehen.



Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie lieber die Preise erhöhen sollen, zumindest soweit das es auskömmlich für alle ist die in der Branche arbeiten. Aber scheinbar gibt es bei den Veranstaltern nur ganz oder gar nicht.
Wenn man sich s bei Eventim mal umschaut  geht schon wieder der normale Ticket verkauf los für die Zeit nach dem ersten 1 November ( Bis dahin ist noch das Verbot für Großveranstaltungen).

Hier mal als Beispiel : Pur Tour 2020 -  startet am 27ten November https://www.eventim.de/artist/pur/
Wenn man sich mal durchklickt bei den Saalplänen / Sitzplänen der Veranstaltungsorte , die Hallen sind ausverkauft.. ohne Abstandsregeln bei Sitzplätzen,  außerdem werden fleißig Karten für Stehplätze im Innenraum verkauft.

Was erwarten die Veranstalter was im Winter los sein wird? Magisches Ende der Pandemie ?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Was ich cool finde das unser Kino wieder auf hat. Mit Einhaltung der Hygenieschutzvorschriften.
Demnächst dann endlich "Tenet" mit einen Freund zusammen gucken.
Ohne Masken aber mit Sitzabstand.
Die lassen auch nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Besucher da rein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Was erwarten die Veranstalter was im Winter los sein wird? Magisches Ende der Pandemie ?


Ich unterstelle hier jetzt mal ne böse Absicht:
Die Leute bezahlen schon, die Veranstaltung fällt aus oder es dürfen nur wenige teilnehmen und Geld gibt es keines zurück, da der Veranstalter pleite ist.

Könnte ich mir so vorstellen, dass das bei einigen Anbietern passieren wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle hier jetzt mal ne böse Absicht:
> Die Leute bezahlen schon, die Veranstaltung fällt aus oder es dürfen nur wenige teilnehmen und Geld gibt es keines zurück, da der Veranstalter pleite ist.



Das ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich so, ja.

Ich bin hobbymäßig (oder manchmal zumindest semiprofessionell) auch im Bereich Veranstaltungen tätig. Es gibt beispielsweise jedes Jahr ein Benefizkonzert (Konzerthalle, 700-800 Zuhörer) einer Gruppierung in der ich mitwirke bzw. ein paar Jahre auch geleitet habe. Das wäre dieses Jahr Ende November gewesen - und wir haben es abgesagt weil selbst unter jetzigen Bedingungen nur maximal 150 Menschen in die Halle dürften (was dazu führt dass wir nichts spenden sondern drauflegen müssten, das reicht nichtmal für die Fixkosten - vom Zusatzaufwand die ganzen Regeln zu kontrollieren/durchzusetzen ganz zu schweigen) und die Zahlen werden sicherlich nicht besser sein im Herbst.

Als Großveranstalter mit Vorverkauf usw. interessiert dich das weniger weil man da wie du beschreibst abkassieren kann und wenn alle Stricke reißen ggf. sogar noch Staatshilfe kassiert. Konnte ja doch keiner ahnen dass die Veranstaltung nicht stattfinden kann heißts dann 2 Wochen vorher. Als kleiner Veranstalter haste aber definitiv die A-Karte weil diese Ausreden da nicht ziehen, keiner der noch bei Verstand ist würde ein deratiges Risiko eingehen wollen/können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie lieber die Preise erhöhen sollen, zumindest soweit das es auskömmlich für alle ist die in der Branche arbeiten. Aber scheinbar gibt es bei den Veranstaltern nur ganz oder gar nicht.
> Wenn man sich s bei Eventim mal umschaut  geht schon wieder der normale Ticket verkauf los für die Zeit nach dem ersten 1 November ( Bis dahin ist noch das Verbot für Großveranstaltungen).
> 
> Hier mal als Beispiel : Pur Tour 2020 -  startet am 27ten November https://www.eventim.de/artist/pur/
> ...



Ich glaube dass ist die typisch deutsche Weigerung, Veranderungen zu akzeptieren. "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" gilt halt nicht nur für Luftverschmutzung, Spritverbrauch, Frauendiskriminierung, Grundwasserverschmutzung, Ernteausfällen, Atommüll, Bildungslücken und Ausländerfeindlichkeit, sondern auch bei Epidemie-Nicht-Schutzmaßnahmen. Und auch hier wird es dann am Ende der Staat/Steuerzahler richten sollen. Weil man selbst kann ja keine Schuld an der Pleite haben, man selbst ist ja perfekt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher bei 1,2 -1,5 Millionen Tests pro Woche würden wir auch wieder die 3k Infizierten knacken aber im Gesamtbild ist es in Relation gesehen trotzdem kein Anstieg der Zahlen sondern ein deutliches beständiges Fallen seit KW15.



Da muss ich einhaken. Die Zahlen fallen nicht, sie sind leicht angestiegen, aber in Relation zur Testmenge eben nur leicht, fallen tun sie im Moment nicht.
Schau nach Spanien dort gibt es eine zweite Welle. Dass diese zu uns kommt ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, aber auch nicht zwingend.

Im Moment gibt es jedenfalls keinen Grund Maßnahmen wieder anzuziehen.
Tendenz ist aber steigend, zumindest leicht.

Alles was bei 100 000 pro Woche unter 2% positiven Ergebnissen bleibt, ist noch nahe der Falsch-Positiv Rate, abzüglich der Vortestwahrscheinlichkeit, eher nur 1%.

Das interessante sind momentan die Rhinoviren, die sehr stark in den Sentinels grassieren, obwohl man Masken trägt.

Man kann nicht ewig den Angsthasen spielen, man muss endlich Hygienekonzepte entwerfen, die Veranstaltungen möglich machen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

> Weltweit entfallen die meisten Infektionen und Todesfälle auf die USA, ein Land mit rund 330 Millionen Einwohnern. Dort gibt es Johns Hopkins zufolge bislang gut 5,6 Millionen bestätigte Infektionen mit dem Erreger Sars-CoV-2 und rund 175.000 Todesfälle. An zweiter Stelle steht Brasilien mit 3,5 Millionen Infektionen und rund 113.000 Todesfällen. An dritter Stelle kommt Mexiko mit knapp 60.000 Toten, gefolgt von fast 56.000 in Indien.
> 
> Relativ zur Einwohnerzahl ist die Zahl der Toten jedoch in einigen europäischen Ländern und in Peru höher als in den USA. In Brasilien und in den USA starben der Johns Hopkins-Uni zufolge jeweils rund 54 Menschen pro 100.000 Einwohner. In Peru liegt dieser Wert jedoch bei 84, in Großbritannien bei 62, in Italien bei 59 und in Schweden bei 57 - in Deutschland liegt der Wert seit langem unverändert bei 11. Ein Vergleich der Länder wird dadurch erschwert, dass die Teststrategie und die Zahl der durchgeführten Test in einzelnen Ländern teils sehr unterschiedlich ist.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: [url=https://www.gmx.net/magazine/news/coronavirus/johns-hopkins-800000-corona-tote-weltweit-35015798]Johns Hopkins: Bereits mehr als 800.000 Corona-Tote weltweit | GMX[/URL]


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich cool finde das unser Kino wieder auf hat. Mit Einhaltung der Hygenieschutzvorschriften.
> Demnächst dann endlich "Tenet" mit einen Freund zusammen gucken.
> Ohne Masken aber mit Sitzabstand.
> Die lassen auch nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Besucher da rein.



Die Frage ist aber, ob der Kinobetreiber dann noch schwarze Zahlen schreibt?
Das gleiche gilt ja auch für Theateraufführungen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber, ob der Kinobetreiber dann noch schwarze Zahlen schreibt?


Geringe Einnahmen sind besser als gar keine.
Wir haben nur noch dieses eine Kino in der Stadt und ich bin froh das es wieder  geöffnet ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geringe Einnahmen sind besser als gar keine.
> Wir haben nur noch dieses eine Kino in der Stadt und ich bin froh das es wieder  geöffnet ist.


Wenn es noch Schwarze Zahlen schreibt, dann ok, aber wenn die rot werden ist es sinnvoll, den Laden stillzulegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geringe Einnahmen sind besser als gar keine.



Nur dann, wenns wenigstens für den Deckungsbeitrag reicht. Wenn du durch betreiben deines Unternehmens einen negativen Deckungsbeitrag "erwirtschaftest" ist es finanziell günstiger für dich, zuzusperren.

Grade im Veranstaltungsbereich bist du auf eine Mindestmenge an Kunden angewiesen um zumindest auf Null rauszukommen. Aus meinem Beispiel oben: Die erwähnte Veranstaltung kostet etwa 3000€ (ohne Coronamaßnahmen). Wenn wir 10 pro Karte nehmen müssen also mindestens 300 Leute kommen damit wir auf 0 rauskommen (=Deckungsbeitrag erfüllt sozusagen). Alles was an Leuten mehr kommt kann gespendet werden, was in normalen Jahren entsprechend zwischen 3000 und 5000€ waren, je nach Besucherzahl und wie die Abrechnung am Ende wirklich aussah (ganz genau weiß mans ja im Voraus nicht).

Bedeutet auch: Wenn wir nur 150 oder 200 Leute zulassen dürfen machen wir Verlust. Trotz 2000€ Einnahmen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es noch Schwarze Zahlen schreibt, dann ok, aber wenn die rot werden ist es sinnvoll, den Laden stillzulegen.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenns wenigstens für den Deckungsbeitrag reicht. Wenn du durch betreiben deines Unternehmens einen negativen Deckungsbeitrag "erwirtschaftest" ist es finanziell günstiger für dich, zuzusperren.


Ja das ist klar. Wenn die Ausgaben die Einnahmen deutlich übersteigen ,hat das keinen Sinn auf Dauer. Irgendwann sind auch die letzten Rücklagen aufgebraucht.


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es noch Schwarze Zahlen schreibt, dann ok, aber wenn die rot werden ist es sinnvoll, den Laden stillzulegen.


Wenn es nur auf Grund der aktuellen Situation rote Zahlen schreibt, dann ist es in meinen Augen nicht richtig es zum Schließen zu zwingen. Schließlich ist es die Gesellschaft, die durch die gewählten Politiker entschieden hat, dass ein in so einem Falle tragfähiges Konzept defizitär läuft. Damit ist es meiner Meinung nach auch an der Gesellschaft sich am Erhalt zu beteiligen, bis selbige entscheidet, dass es keinerlei Maßnahmen zur Coronaeindämmung mehr bedarf und nach einer Übergangszeit der Betreiber des Kinos wieder für sich alleine aufkommen muss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn es nur auf Grund der aktuellen Situation rote Zahlen schreibt, dann ist es in meinen Augen nicht richtig es zum Schließen zu zwingen. Schließlich ist es die Gesellschaft, die durch die gewählten Politiker entschieden hat, dass ein in so einem Falle tragfähiges Konzept defizitär läuft. Damit ist es meiner Meinung nach auch an der Gesellschaft sich am Erhalt zu beteiligen, bis selbige entscheidet, dass es keinerlei Maßnahmen zur Coronaeindämmung mehr bedarf und nach einer Übergangszeit der Betreiber des Kinos wieder für sich alleine aufkommen muss.


Die Gesellschaft kann aber erst mit der nächsten Wahl indirekt entscheiden, was passiert.
Es ist die Sache des Unternehmers zu schließen oder nicht. Es ist aber vorerst nicht absehbar, dass sich die Situation ändert, daher würde man zumindest vorübergehend schließen, um Verlust zu vermeiden.


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> daher würde man zumindest vorübergehend schließen, um Verlust zu vermeiden.


Und damit das einzige Kino in der Umgebung schließen? Wenn du nur mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit argumentierst, dann hätten wir im öffentlichen Leben keinen ÖPNV oder auch keine Schwimmbäder mehr. Ich halte diese strikte Denke für problematisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und damit das einzige Kino in der Umgebung schließen? Wenn du nur mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit argumentierst, dann hätten wir im öffentlichen Leben keinen ÖPNV oder auch keine Schwimmbäder mehr. Ich halte diese strikte Denke für problematisch.



Der ÖPNV wird auch oftmals durch den Staat bezahlt, die Kinos nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der ÖPNV wird auch oftmals durch den Staat bezahlt, die Kinos nicht.



Könnte man aber machen. Immerhin wird jede Eintrittskarte ins Theater subventioniert.
Der Staat ist daran interessiert, dass es ein kulturelles Angebot gibt. Das Kino scheint aber noch nicht als kulturelles Angebot zu gelten.
Viel schlimmer finde ich ja die Subventionierung von Regionalflughäfen, weil jedes Bundesland seinen haben will.


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich ja die Subventionierung von Regionalflughäfen, weil jedes Bundesland seinen haben will.


Für mich auch ein Unding. Gerade erst wurde in S-H die Wiederaufnahme von Linienflügen vom Flughafen Lübeck von Wirtschaft und Politik gefeiert. Das ist der X-te Versuch eine Totgeburt als Erfolg zu verkaufen. Im Zeichen von Corona noch sinnloser als es ohne schon wäre.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der ÖPNV wird auch oftmals durch den Staat bezahlt, die Kinos nicht.


Es geht mir nicht darum wer etwas bezahlt sondern um die Idee, dass alles immer und überall profitabel sein muss. Die Realität mit ihren Notwendigkeiten ist da anders als das Lehrbuch von BWL'ern an der Uni.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenns wenigstens für den Deckungsbeitrag reicht. Wenn du durch betreiben deines Unternehmens einen negativen Deckungsbeitrag "erwirtschaftest" ist es finanziell günstiger für dich, zuzusperren.
> 
> Grade im Veranstaltungsbereich bist du auf eine Mindestmenge an Kunden angewiesen um zumindest auf Null rauszukommen. Aus meinem Beispiel oben: Die erwähnte Veranstaltung kostet etwa 3000€ (ohne Coronamaßnahmen). Wenn wir 10 pro Karte nehmen müssen also mindestens 300 Leute kommen damit wir auf 0 rauskommen (=Deckungsbeitrag erfüllt sozusagen). Alles was an Leuten mehr kommt kann gespendet werden, was in normalen Jahren entsprechend zwischen 3000 und 5000€ waren, je nach Besucherzahl und wie die Abrechnung am Ende wirklich aussah (ganz genau weiß mans ja im Voraus nicht).
> 
> Bedeutet auch: Wenn wir nur 150 oder 200 Leute zulassen dürfen machen wir Verlust. Trotz 2000€ Einnahmen.



Da muss man unter außergewöhnlichen Bedingungen aber auch mal gucken, woher her die zwingend zu deckenden Kosten eigentlich kommen. Bei den Veranstaltungen, die ich organisiert habe (300-1500 Teilnehmer) waren der dickste Posten immer die Miete der Technik und, wenn wir nicht als Partnerschaft mit der ansässigen Gastronomie nur Leute und Show rangeschafft haben, die Miete der Location (Reinigung danach und Security dabei jeweils extra berechnet). Das sind aber keine Fixkosten, die für die Veranstaltung anfallen, sondern Opportunitätskosten: Die Besitzer der Technik bzw. der Immobilie wollen ihre Fixkosten und einen möglichst hohen Gewinn einnehmen. Dafür müssen sie in einem beschränkten Zeitraum (Lebensdauer/Zahl der möglichen Veranstaltungsabende) möglichst viel einnehmen, das Zeug also so teuer vermieten *wie möglich*.
Wenn Vermietung aber sonst unmöglich ist, ist "so teuer wie möglich" alles ab Fahrtkosten + Versicherung + 1 Cent; ein Bruchteil der bei normaler Auslastung üblichen Kosten. Auch für Veranstaltungsdienstleister gilt, wenn sich nicht an Business as Usual klammern bzw. sich daaruf verlassen, dass ihnen der Steuerzahler fette Geschenke macht, das Prinip von Angebot und Nachfrage. Und bei der derzeitigen Null-Nachfrage solltet ihr das gleiche Technikpaket, dass euch bislang schätzungsweise 1.500 € gekostet hat, für 150 € bekommen können. Das sind immer noch 150 € mehr Einnahmen für den Dienstleister, als wenn er die Technik bei sich im Schuppen vergammeln lässt. Genauso kann ein Künstler nur mehr als den Mindestlohn für seinen Auftritt verlangen, wenn er mehr als 0,5 Aufträge zur Auswahl hat oder viel Bedarf nach Urlaub und genug Reserven, den weiter zu finanzieren.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iN7HFKBXYYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Infektiologe Allerberger, Österreich.

"Konnten nicht nachweisen, dass die Einführung der Maskenpflicht irgendeinen Effekt auf den Verlauf der Inzidenzen gehabt hätte".


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Infektiologe Allerberger, Österreich.
> 
> "Konnten nicht nachweisen, dass die Einführung der Maskenpflicht irgendeinen Effekt auf den Verlauf der Inzidenzen gehabt hätte".



Das hat er auch schon vor 3 Monaten gesagt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss man unter außergewöhnlichen Bedingungen aber auch mal gucken, woher her die zwingend zu deckenden Kosten eigentlich kommen. Bei den Veranstaltungen, die ich organisiert habe (300-1500 Teilnehmer) waren der dickste Posten immer die Miete der Technik und, wenn wir nicht als Partnerschaft mit der ansässigen Gastronomie nur Leute und Show rangeschafft haben, die Miete der Location (Reinigung danach und Security dabei jeweils extra berechnet).



Ist bei uns theoretisch genauso - die sind aber (auch vor Corona) schon aufs Minimum gedrückt da es fürn guten Zweck ist. Oder anders gesagt: Die Technik bedienen wir so weit es geht selbst, die zwei notwendigen Externen für Licht/Ton/Bühne sind für einen Betrag da der so günstig ist dass mans kaum öffentlich sagen darf und die Miete der Halle (+Anlagen darin) ist mit dem Eigentümer so geregelt dass es fast nichts kostet aber er dafür alle Einnahmen der Bewirtung behalten darf (was mich persönlich immer etwas ärgert weil viele Leute absichtlich ich nenns mal saufen für den guten Zweck praktizieren nach der Veranstaltung ohne zu wissen dass von DEM Geld leider nix gespendet wird).

Die größten effektiven Kostenpunkte für uns sind (Aushilfs-)Künstler, Feuerwehr/DRK/Security/Bedienung/Technik - kurz eben externes Personal. Die kannste aufs absolute Minimum fahren was technisch bzw. gesetzlich notwendig ist aber nennenswert unter 1500€ für alles kommste nicht. Wir bräuchten also bei 10€/Karte schon die erlaubte Maximalbelegung der Halle in Coronazeiten um hier auf Null rauszukommen. Und dann verlangt die GEMA 5% vom Umsatz. 

Wie gesagt man kann da an vielen Stellschrauben maximal drehen - das haben wir aber größtenteils halt schon vorher gemacht so dass die Luft sehr dünn ist. Wenn wir nicht derart viele Ehrenamtler da rumlaufen hätten die sich für nix außern Freibier nach der Veranstaltung um zig Dinge kümmern würde selbst bei vollem Haus nicht besonders viel über bleiben.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> "Konnten nicht nachweisen, dass die Einführung der Maskenpflicht  irgendeinen Effekt auf den Verlauf der Inzidenzen gehabt hätte".



Konnte er denn nachweisen, dass die Einführung der Maskenpflicht  keinen Effekt auf den Verlauf der Inzidenzen hatte? Ist ansonsten interessant wie man etwas was man nicht nachweisen kann als Grundlage für irgendwas anderes nutzen will. Ich kann auch nicht nachweisen dass Masken helfen - würde aber vermuten dass das an meiner mangelnden Möglichkeit dazu liegt und nicht daran dass es faktisch so wäre. 

Da wird behauptet "Wir haben Masken benutzt und können keinen Effekt nachweisen" (was an sich schon kurios ist, wie in aller Welt will man sowas auch "nachweisen"?) und die Leute drehens wieder zu "Wir haben nachgewiesen, dass genau dasselbe passiert wäre ohne Masken" was ne völlig andere Aussage ist.


----------



## hoffgang (23. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und folgende Passagen :
> _
> „Es gibt beispielsweise Patienten, deren Herzkranzgefäße hochgradig  eingeengt sind. Die haben durchaus ein höheres Risiko zu versterben,  wenn nicht zeitnah operiert wird.“ Bundesweit seien etwa 60 Prozent der  Herzoperationen verschoben worden. „Auch solche mit einer dringlichen  Indikation, die innerhalb von 30 Tagen gemacht werden sollten“, sagt  Zeiher. Der Kardiologe ist Direktor der Klinik für Kardiologie,  Angiologie und Nephrologie am Universitätsklinikum Frankfurt.
> 
> ...



Weil Menschen dumm sind.

Meine Frau leitet eine Notaufnahme und hat genau diese Effekte beobachten können. Auf einmal kam keine Sau mehr in die Notaufnahme, 2 Wochen zuvor wars voll wie immer mit Symptomen wie Blähungen, Sodbrennen, oder anderem Mimimi. Dann während Covid kommen selbst Personen mit akuten stechenden Brustschmerzen nichtmehr, bzw. weigern sich, wenn der Notarzt Sie in die Klinik einliefern will, weil man Angst vor einer Covid Infektion im Krankenhaus hat. Der Feind einer gesunden Bevölkerung ist und bleibt mangelnde Bildung in diesem Bereich. Ja, es wurden elektive OPs abgesagt, bzw. verschoben, das ist ein Fakt. Im Krankenhaus meiner Frau wurden dennoch alle Notfälle, gerade in der Kardiologie, auch operiert. Wenngleich das in Frage stand, weil das Equipment (Schutzmasken) rar wurde, aber man hat rechtzeitig nachgeliefert bekommen. Heute läuft wieder alles normal. Und Zeiher sagt ja, OPs wurden verschoben. Bei einem Zeitraum von 30! Tagen kannst du ne OP mal eben 29 Tage schieben und bist immer noch im vorgesehenen Zeitfenster.

Das weitaus größere Problem sind aber diejenigen, die erst garnicht gekommen sind. Denn Personen die eine OP bräuchten kann man ggf. solange mit Medikamenten aushelfen. Wer aber erst garnicht kommt und somit weder Diagnose, noch Therapie bekommen kann, tja, der kommt dann halt mit einem irreparablen Totalschaden. Aber so ist das. Wenn es Personen gibt, die wegen Sodbrennen den Notarzt rufen, dann gibts halt auch Menschen, die trotz Herzinfarkt nicht in eine Klinik gehen wollen. Patientendummheit - oh Sorry, Incompliance ist Krankenhausalltag.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (23. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da wird behauptet "Wir haben Masken benutzt und können keinen Effekt nachweisen" (was an sich schon kurios ist, wie in aller Welt will man sowas auch "nachweisen"?) und die Leute drehens wieder zu "Wir haben nachgewiesen, dass genau dasselbe passiert wäre ohne Masken" was ne völlig andere Aussage ist.



Die Beweislast liegt bei der Hypothese, dass Masken die Virenbelastung senken, denn die Maskenpflicht wurde ja genau deshalb eingeführt, eine recht einschneidende Geschichte.
Die Quintessenz ist, man muss für eine Maskenpflicht sehr gute Argumente, Belege haben, damit sie durchgesetzt werden kann. Das haben wir momentan nicht.

Momentan haben wir einen relativ starken Ausbruch von Rhinoviren infektionen.

https://influenza.rki.de/Wochenberichte/2019_2020/2020-32.pdf



hoffgang schrieb:


> Bei einem Zeitraum von 30! Tagen kannst du ne OP mal eben 29 Tage schieben und bist immer noch im vorgesehenen Zeitfenster.



Die OPs wurden über den Zeitraum von 30 Tagen hinaus verschoben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Beweislast liegt bei der Hypothese, dass Masken die Virenbelastung senken



Bei Entscheidungen, deren Erwartungswert etwa gleichwertig ist und man beliebig viel Zeit zur Entscheidung hat ist dieses Prinzip so, ja.

Bei Entscheidungen, die schnell getroffen werden müssen, keine Zeit für jahrelange Studien besteht und wo ein Erwartungswert "es sterben tausende Menschen" ist und ein anderer "es sterben vielleicht weniger Menschen" gilt das Prinzip dagegen nicht.
Wenn ich nicht weiß ob eine Maske hilft oder nicht aber zumindest die Chance besteht (und erfahrungsgemäß nicht klein ist) und es einfach keinen Grund gibt keine Maske anzuziehen wenn man nicht zu den gefühlten 0,01% der Leute gehört die es tatsächlich aus medizinischen Gründen nicht können - dann ist es einfach völlig bescheuert es nicht zu machen.

Selbst wenn sich in 5 Jahren wirklich herausstellen sollte dass die Maskenpflicht nicht hilfreich war (wo so ziemlich alles dagegen spricht bis auf ein paar selbsternannte Querdenker) - selbst dann hat niemand was verloren. 


Wie man so nen Bohei machen kann wegen nem Stofflappen vor der Nase werd ich nie verstehen können. Es tut echt nur weh ne Maske anzuziehen wenn man fest dran glaubt.  
Und um ernsthaft anzuzweifeln, dass ein Lappen vor der Nase es allen möglichen Partikeln zumindest schwerer macht von einer Nase in die andere zu kommen, muss man auch ziemlich seltsam drauf sein.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2020)

Nun ein Gurt ist ja auch nur sinnvoll wenn es zu Situationen kommt zu denen es nicht kommen sollte.
Genau so wie mit den Masken.


----------



## hoffgang (23. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Beweislast liegt bei der Hypothese, dass Masken die Virenbelastung senken, denn die Maskenpflicht wurde ja genau deshalb eingeführt, eine recht einschneidende Geschichte.
> Die Quintessenz ist, man muss für eine Maskenpflicht sehr gute Argumente, Belege haben, damit sie durchgesetzt werden kann. Das haben wir momentan nicht.



Ist Schwachsinn. Wir hatten in Deutschland mehrere Ausbrüche die auf Zusammenkünfte ohne Maske in Innenräumen zurückzuführen sind. Wie der Prof den du zitiert hast ja auch sagt: Masken sind im Freien sinnlos. Das ist auch bekannt und akzeptiert. Wie gut, dass wir die Maskenpflicht INNERHALB geschlossener Räume haben. Und Alki gesagt hat. Es ist ein bisschen Stoff vorm Gesicht. Meine Güte. Lasst euch endlich Eier wachsen. Es soll Berufszweige geben, die tragen schon seit Anbeginn der Zeitrechnung über Stunden Masken und stell Dir vor, da ist noch keiner dran gestorben. Nein? Doch! Aaah...

Zeigt nur wieder die Unfähigkeit der Menschen mal nicht an sich, sondern an andere zu denken, aber das kennen wir ja von der Klientel.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die OPs wurden über den Zeitraum von 30 Tagen hinaus verschoben.



Achso und das willst du woher wissen?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun ein Gurt ist ja auch nur sinnvoll wenn es zu Situationen kommt zu denen es nicht kommen sollte.
> Genau so wie mit den Masken.



Und da man im Auto eben nicht weiß wann eine solche Situation eintritt, legt man den Gurt einfach immer an. Somit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Beweislast liegt bei der Hypothese, dass Masken die Virenbelastung senken, denn die Maskenpflicht wurde ja genau deshalb eingeführt, eine recht einschneidende Geschichte.
> Die Quintessenz ist, man muss für eine Maskenpflicht sehr gute Argumente, Belege haben, damit sie durchgesetzt werden kann. Das haben wir momentan nicht.



Wie erklärst du dir dann Tönnies? 
Oder dass positiv getestete aus Urlaubsgebieten kamen, wo es keine Maskenpflicht gab?
Dass Masken was bringen steht außer Frage, aber ich merke schon -- du hängst dich wieder an was auf und wirfst Nebelkerzen. Wie immer.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

> Erneut wurden Forderungen laut, dass Urlauber aus Risikogebieten die bisher kostenlosen Corona-Tests künftig selbst zahlen sollten. Solche Tests sollten "mittelfristig ähnlich wie Flughafengebühren auf den Reisepreis aufgeschlagen werden", sagte Nordrhein-Westfalens Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet (CDU) den Zeitungen der Funke-Mediengruppe. "Es ist nicht akzeptabel, dass dies auf Dauer die Allgemeinheit bezahlt." Auch die rheinland-pfälzische Ministerpräsidentin Malu Dreyer (SPD) hatte das kritisiert und mit Blick auf die nächsten Ferien im Herbst ein neues Vorgehen gefordert.
> 
> Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn (CDU) lehnt es bisher ab, die Tests kostenpflichtig zu machen. Er befürchtet, dass manche Reisende dann versuchen könnten, sie zu umgehen.


 Quelle: Corona-Massnahmen wegen steigender Zahlen auf dem Pruefstand | GMX

Dann sollen sie die Egoisten eben dazu verpflichten. Ganz einfach!


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie der Prof den du zitiert hast ja auch sagt: Masken sind im Freien sinnlos. Das ist auch bekannt und akzeptiert.


Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so

Und nicht wie hier:
Maskenpflicht auch im Freien | Aktuell Europa | DW | 05.08.2020

Ich wurde auch schon massiv angefeindet weil ich mich gegen gewisse Maßnahmen ausgesprochen habe wie sie teilweise in anderen Ländern gelten weil sie schlicht übertrieben sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Corona-Massnahmen wegen steigender Zahlen auf dem Pruefstand | GMX
> 
> Dann sollen sie die Egoisten eben dazu verpflichten. Ganz einfach!



Und Letzteres muss auch wieder kontrolliert werden, was auch wieder einen Haufen Geld kostet.


----------



## hoffgang (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie die Egoisten eben dazu verpflichten. Ganz einfach!



Falscher Weg.
Österreich hats vorgemacht. Personen aus Risikogebieten die nach AUT eingereist sind mussten in Quarantäne. Ende. In der Quarantäne konnte man dann einen Test machen (auf eigene Kosten) um die Quarantäne, bei negativem Ergebnis, abzubrechen. Ganz einfach.
Unternehmen ordnet Dienstreise an, zahlt weiterhin Lohn während Quarantäne & den Test. Ist er negativ, kann die Person wieder arbeiten gehen. 
Privatreise? Urlauber zahlt Test selbst, bekommt für die Zeit der Quarantäne keinen Lohn, oder muss Überstunden abbauen, zahlt Test selbst.

Urlaubsreisen sind Privatvergnügen. Der Staat hat ALLES, wirklich ALLES getan um den Menschen einen Sommerurlaub zu ermöglichen und es funktioniert einfach nicht - nachweislich.
Die Tests durch die Urlauber zahlen zu lassen greift zu kurz, es wird ja teilweise nichtmal kontrolliert. Und wenn man dann die Idioten sieht, die sich vor Übermittlung des Ergebnisses auf Partys begeben, da hilft leider nur noch die abschreckende Geldstrafe. Einfach mal Urlaubskosten + Bußgeld. 

Man hats doch wirklich versucht, sich auf den Menschenverstand der Bürger und Bürgerinnen zu verlassen. Kannste knicken. Überall Idioten die sich weigern Masken aufzuziehen und dann noch Personal deswegen angreifen, nur weil die Angestellten darauf hinweisen, dass Regeln nunmal nicht optional sind. Alle schreien man könne einen weiteren Lockdown nicht überstehen, aber dann sich so verhalten, dass er immer wahrscheinlicher wird. Großartig, einfach großartig.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und Letzteres muss auch wieder kontrolliert werden, was auch wieder einen Haufen Geld kostet.


Ja, aber es geht nicht anders.
Das ist wie auf der Autobahn. Dass Raser von der Polizei gestoppt werden ist die Ausnahme. Die Forderung nach schärferen Gesetzen in sehr vielen Bereichen ist Unfug, wenn bestehende Gesetze mal kontrolliert und durchgesetzt würden, wäre vollkommen ausreichend.
Ich versteh auch nicht, wieso man bei der Einreise am Flughafen nicht die Daten erheben kann wer von wo eingereist ist. Das an die Ordnungsämter / Gesundheitsämter in den jeweiligen Wohnorten weitergeleitet, fertig. Dort hat der Reisende sich binnen 48h zu melden, tut ers nicht, Geldbuße.

@Sparanus
Der Artikel zeigt auch: Sowas wie Paris ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer. Die Theorie ist ja, an der frischen Luft verweht sich das Virus. Aber in engen Städten mit sehr sehr vielen Menschen (z.b. belebte Plätze in Paris), wer weiß das schon. Damit könnte ich sogar umgehen. Nur zu sagen, in ganz Frankreich auch draußen Maskenpflicht, dass ist Unfug.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

Dann sollen sie die eben  in Quarantäne stecken und da kontrollieren.
Von mir aus auch noch ein ordentiches Bußgeld reindrücken, wenn sie sich nicht an die Quarantäne halten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man hats doch wirklich versucht, sich auf den Menschenverstand der Bürger und Bürgerinnen zu verlassen. Kannste knicken. Überall Idioten die sich weigern Masken aufzuziehen und dann noch Personal deswegen angreifen, nur weil die Angestellten darauf hinweisen, dass Regeln nunmal nicht optional sind. Alle schreien man könne einen weiteren Lockdown nicht überstehen, aber dann sich so verhalten, dass er immer wahrscheinlicher wird. Großartig, einfach großartig.


Ja leider. Weil solche Leute nichts kapieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2020)

Ich bin wirklich selten mit hoffgang einer Meinung - aber dem kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen. 

Mein Arbeitgeber machts nebenbei genau so: Unternehmen ordnet Dienstreise an, zahlt weiterhin Lohn während  Quarantäne & den Test. Bei Risikogebieten muss derjenige sowieso übers Gesundheitsamt, bei  Nichtrisikogebieten testet der Werksarzt in der Firma selbst (!) in Zusammenarbeit mit den  offiziellen Teststationen. Denn die Firma hat berechtigterweise selbst gar keinen Bock drauf Coronaverteiler auf dem Gelände zu haben.

Leute, die selbst während ner Pandemie nicht in der Lage sind mal ein mal mit dem Allerwertesten zu Hause zu bleiben sollen dann auch bitte die Konsequenzen selbst tragen. Ich will niemanden einsperren aber ich will auch nicht den Test zahlen müssen für den Jockel der sich jetzt unbedingt musste auf Malle vollaufen lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie die eben  in Quarantäne stecken und da kontrollieren.
> Von mir aus auch noch ein ordentiches Bußgeld reindrücken, wenn sie sich nicht an die Quarantäne halten.


Du kannst dich ja dann gleich als freiwilliger Kontrolletti melden, denn die Autos werden sicher nicht einfach so zur Quarantäne fahren.


----------



## fipS09 (23. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Urlaubsreisen sind Privatvergnügen. Der Staat hat ALLES, wirklich ALLES getan um den Menschen einen Sommerurlaub zu ermöglichen und es funktioniert einfach nicht - nachweislich.



Ich kanns auch absolut nicht verstehen warum man nicht die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und mal ein Jahr auf dem Sommerurlaub verzichten kann.
Wer meint er muss unbedingt, soll das halt in die Reisekosten mit einplanen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch absolut nicht verstehen warum man nicht die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und mal ein Jahr auf dem Sommerurlaub verzichten kann.
> Wer meint er muss unbedingt, soll das halt in die Reisekosten mit einplanen.



Die Leute sind genervt, da eben nicht nur der Urlaub nicht geht sondern viele andere Dinge auch.


----------



## hoffgang (23. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich selten mit hoffgang einer Meinung - aber dem kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen.



Das trifft mich jetzt irgendwie.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Leute sind genervt, da eben nicht nur der Urlaub nicht geht sondern viele andere Dinge auch.



Das stimmt sicherlich.
Von einer anderen böseren Perspektive könnte man auch sagen die Leute sind derart verwöhnt, dass sie ihre bisherige Freiheit und Luxus als Normalität sehen - und jetzt quängeln wie das Kind dem man den Lolli wegnimmt.

Vielleicht bin ich da auch zu hart eingestellt. Aber für mich ist eine Urlaubsreise die letzten Jahre immer eine große Ausnahme gewesen (ich war 2017 und 2014 jeweils mal 2 Wochen in echtem Erholungsurlaub, das wars für dieses Jahrzehnt), da mehr einfach aus organisatorischen und finanziellen Gründen nicht drin war bzw. ich mein Geld ins Haus gesteckt habe statt ins Reisebüro. Wenn man natürlich gewohnt ist jedes Jahr wochenlang verreisen zu können fällts einem wohl ungleich schwerer es mal nicht zu machen als wenns sowieso die Ausnahme ist sowas machen zu können. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das trifft mich jetzt irgendwie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist nicht böse gemeint. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich finde Hoffgang seine Meinungen immer sehr differenziert und vernünftig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind sie - und ich respektiere die auch. Es ist nur nicht so häufig dass es gleichzeitig auch meine Meinung trifft wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Muss es aber ja nicht, sonst wärs doch langweilig in Diskussionen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

Also ich finde Hoffgang seine Meinungen immer sehr differenziert und vernünftig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

Ich gehe genrell nicht gerne weg, meine Eltern und mein Bruder sind nach Frankreich gegangen, ich genieße die Ruhe daheim.

Mich nerven aber die Masken, ergo gehe ich auch wirklich nur das Allernötigste einkaufen, entweder es gehen andere einkaufen oder ich bestelle im Internet. Mir sind unter diesen Umständen die lokalen Läden auch einfach egal.


----------



## fipS09 (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mich nerven aber die Masken



Mich nerven die auch, trage aber trotzdem 8 Stunden auf der Arbeit eine. Wäre ja affig wenn die Kunden eine tragen und ich nicht.
Gibt schlimmeres und man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Mich nerven die auch, trage aber trotzdem 8 Stunden auf der Arbeit eine. Wäre ja affig wenn die Kunden eine tragen und ich nicht.
> Gibt schlimmeres und man gewöhnt sich dran.



Nervt mich trotzdem und ich versuche es zu umgehen wo es nur geht. 
Ich habe sowieso schon Atemprobleme aufgrund von Staub aller Art, ob Sand- Blüten- oder Hausstaub, all das reizt schon und mit den blöden Masken kann man dann noch schlechter atmen. Ergo wird nur das Nötigste gemacht, was gar nicht anders geht.


----------



## fipS09 (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ergo wird nur das Nötigste gemacht, was gar nicht anders geht.


Finde ich auch vollkommen in Ordnung wenn du das so handhabst.
Solange du nicht ohne Maske in den Laden gehst passt ja alles.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

Wenn man Atemwegserkrankungen wie Asthma oder COPD hat, kann man sich vom Art bescheinigen lassen, das man keine Maske tragen kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man Atemwegserkrankungen wie Asthma oder COPD hat, kann man sich vom Art bescheinigen lassen, das man keine Maske tragen kann.


Ersteres habe ich aber nicht, Letzteres noch nie gehört.
Ich werde da keine Ausnahme bekommen, trotzdem ist es für mich beschwerlich und ich schicke andere einkaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Sparanus
> Der Artikel zeigt auch: Sowas wie Paris ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer. Die Theorie ist ja, an der frischen Luft verweht sich das Virus. Aber in engen Städten mit sehr sehr vielen Menschen (z.b. belebte Plätze in Paris), wer weiß das schon. Damit könnte ich sogar umgehen. Nur zu sagen, in ganz Frankreich auch draußen Maskenpflicht, dass ist Unfug.



Ist ja auch dort nicht Landesweit, aber Paris hat ausgedehnte Prachtstraßen etc
Wenn es um enge Altstädte am Samstag geht wo es in Deutschland eng wird kein Ding.
Aber auf dem gesamten Stadtgebiet? No way, das ist nicht wissenschaftlich nicht zu begründen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe sowieso schon Atemprobleme aufgrund von Staub aller Art, ob Sand- Blüten- oder Hausstaub, ...


Müsste eine Maske die ja zumindest ganz gut Staubdicht ist dann nicht eher eine Verbesserung darstellen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Müsste eine Maske die ja zumindest ganz gut Staubdicht ist dann nicht eher eine Verbesserung darstellen?



Nein, weil ich die a) nur aufhabe wenn durch Gesetze erzwungen und b) die gar nicht für sowas ausgelegt sind. Fahre mal mit dem Fahrrad bei dem Wetter einen Feldweg entlang, da sieht man sogar den Staub.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2020)

Wenn du nur leichtes Asthma hast ist das kein Problem, selbst meine Mutter bekommt das hin


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> die Maskenpflicht wurde ja genau deshalb eingeführt, eine recht einschneidende Geschichte.


Was war daran einscheidend? 

Die Idee dahinter ist doch einfach die, dass wenn du deine Körperflüssigkeiten via Niesen und Husten oder auch intensivem Atmen verbreitest, diese eben nicht Meter weit vor dich bläst. Bei der aktuellen Menge der Infektionen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Infizierten zu treffen extrem gering. Und wenn der eine Maske trägt, geht die Chance bei einem Treffen von ihm infiziert zu werden gegen noch viel weniger Wahrscheinlichkeit. Da du aber nicht weist wer von uns Nappels infiziert ist und wer nicht, ist es die Frage, ob man eher auf Sicherheit oder Risiko geht. Ich stehe ja mehr auf Sicherheit. Und unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Bevölkerungsschutzes ist die Wahl von Sicherheit definitiv die richtige.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2020)

Was das angeht habe ich zwar keine eigene Erfahrung (da ich glücklicherweise keine Lungenkrankheit habe) aber mal ehrlich, wenn man an Asthma oder COPD leidet wäre das erst Recht ein Grund ne Maske zu tragen (und zwar eine die auch für den Träger einen gewissen Schutz bietet, also eine die dicht(er) ist) denn für diese Patienten ist Corona prinzipiell ziemlich tödlich.
Also entweder ich trage eine gute Maske oder wenn die Krankheit wirklich so fortgeschritten ist dass sie das unmöglich macht dann versuche ich möglichst jeglichem Risiko aus dem Weg zu gehen (etwa andere einkaufen lassen).

Ich finde es manchmal etwas komisch, dass oftmals gerade diejenigen sich mit Attesten von Masken befreien lassen wollen und damit ihr Infektionsrisiko erhöhen, für die die Krankheit um die es geht besonders gefährlich ist.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, wieso man bei der Einreise am Flughafen nicht die Daten erheben kann wer von wo eingereist ist. Das an die Ordnungsämter / Gesundheitsämter in den jeweiligen Wohnorten weitergeleitet, fertig. Dort hat der Reisende sich binnen 48h zu melden, tut ers nicht, Geldbuße.



Vor allem ist das in anderen Ländern auch kein Problem, das man dort nach der Landung im Terminal erstmal eine Karte ausfüllt mit welchem Flug man gekommen ist wie man erreichbar ist und ob man Corona-Symptome oder Kontakt hatte. 
Und die wird dann einfach bei der Passkontrolle mit abgegeben. 

Das hatte Marokko schon Mitte Februar. Anfang März in Berlin hatte es keinen interessiert wo man herkommt oder ob man Corona hat. Nicht mal der Zoll wollte in den Koffer schauen.

Und in Österreich muss nun jeder ein Formular an der Grenze ausfüllen. Grenze Slowenien/OEsterreich: Stau bremst Urlaubsrueckkehrer aus | tagesschau.de
Warum bekommt man das bei uns nicht auch hin? 


Corona-Pandemie: Suche nach dem Ursprung des Virus | tagesschau.de


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2020)

Ich verstehe die Leute immer noch nicht, die sich wegen der Maske beim Einkaufen aufregen.
Mal ne halbe Stunde oder Stunde die Woche sollte doch kein Problem sein.
Gibt genug die Maskenpflicht auf der Arbeit haben und die mehrere Stunden tragen müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2020)

Deswegen gibt es in Deutschland Bauvorschriften, die mehrere Fluchtwege vorschreiben.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

*Hust*Loveparade*Hust*


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei Entscheidungen, die schnell getroffen werden müssen, keine Zeit für jahrelange Studien besteht und wo ein Erwartungswert "es sterben tausende Menschen" ist und ein anderer "es sterben vielleicht weniger Menschen" gilt das Prinzip dagegen nicht.



Deswegen sage ich ja auch nicht, dass der Lockdown prinzipiell falsch gewesen ist, denn am Anfang einer Epidemie kann man ohne Daten nie genau sagen, wie sich das alles entwickelt.
Also lieber mehr tun, als weniger, das ist die klare Devise, die Frage die aber berechtigt ist, ist die nach der Dauer der Maßnahmen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht weiß ob eine Maske hilft oder nicht aber zumindest die Chance besteht (und erfahrungsgemäß nicht klein ist) und es einfach keinen Grund gibt keine Maske anzuziehen wenn man nicht zu den gefühlten 0,01% der Leute gehört die es tatsächlich aus medizinischen Gründen nicht können - dann ist es einfach völlig bescheuert es nicht zu machen.



Etwas zu tun, was nichts bringt, ist glaube ich nicht bescheuert. Meiner Meinung nach führen Masken eher dazu Abstände nicht einzuhalten.
Ich war gestern einkaufen, und der Mann hinter mir, hing mir quasi in meinen Haaren.

Für die Aerosolverbreitung sind Abstände und stetiges Lüften wichtig.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/450084228

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - selbst dann hat niemand was verloren.



Lebensfreude hast du verloren.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und um ernsthaft anzuzweifeln, dass ein Lappen vor der Nase es allen möglichen Partikeln zumindest schwerer macht von einer Nase in die andere zu kommen, muss man auch ziemlich seltsam drauf sein.



Nein, man muss ein wenig logisch denken.


----------



## fipS09 (24. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lebensfreude hast du verloren.



Du verlierst Lebensfreude durch ein Stück Stoff im Gesicht?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. August 2020)

Wirkt sich deutlich auf die Psyche aus.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wirkt sich deutlich auf die Psyche aus.


Auf deine zumindest.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich ja auch nicht, dass der Lockdown prinzipiell falsch gewesen ist, denn am Anfang einer Epidemie kann man ohne Daten nie genau sagen, wie sich das alles entwickelt.
> Also lieber mehr tun, als weniger, das ist die klare Devise, die Frage die aber berechtigt ist, ist die nach der Dauer der Maßnahmen.
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Video, zeigt eindrucksvoll wie schlecht Masken sind.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wirkt sich deutlich auf die Psyche aus.



Jaja, deswegen sind Ärzte und Krankenschwestern auch allesamt schwer psychisch krank. Im Grunde ist arbeiten im Gesundheitssystem Folter. Unzumutbar.

Gott ey, lasst euch endlich Eier wachsen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ersteres habe ich aber nicht, Letzteres noch nie gehört.


Chronische obstruktive Lungenerkrankung &#8211; Wikipedia

Kommt hauptsächlich durchs rauchen.



> Ich werde da keine Ausnahme bekommen, trotzdem ist es für mich beschwerlich und ich schicke andere einkaufen.


Kann ich verstehen. Ich gehe auch kaum selber einkaufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Chronische obstruktive Lungenerkrankung &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> Kommt hauptsächlich durchs rauchen.


Was ich aber noch nie gemacht habe.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was ich aber noch nie gemacht habe.


Das ist gut. Mein Sohn (16 1/2) raucht auch nicht.
Generell ist das sowieso ein Trend bei heutigen Jugendlichen.

Topic: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vYQV_NdWOro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (24. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Tolles Video, zeigt eindrucksvoll wie schlecht Masken sind.


Ganz tolles Video, wo man was genau sieht? Einen Kopf mit und einen ohne Maske. Bei einem Kopf mit mehr Rauch beim anderen mit weniger Rauch. Der mit weniger Rauch ohne Maske und der mit mehr Rauch mit Maske.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Tolles Video, zeigt eindrucksvoll wie schlecht Masken sind.


Richtig, Masken schützen effektiv davor, dass größere Tropfen Spucke beim Reden zum Gegenüber fliegen. Es ist kein 100%iger Schutz, aber Masken kosten nichts und bringen etwas. Ein klarer Grund für den Einsatz von Masken.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jaja, deswegen sind Ärzte und Krankenschwestern auch allesamt schwer psychisch krank. Im Grunde ist arbeiten im Gesundheitssystem Folter. Unzumutbar.
> 
> Gott ey, lasst euch endlich Eier wachsen.




weichspül-generation

Omein  Vater Der arbeitet am hochofen und letztes gab es ofen Stillstand , da musste er durch die enge schächten kriechen


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> aber Masken kosten nichts



Also, die Preise sind ja dramatisch angestiegen und auch heute noch deutlich teurer als früher.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, die Preise sind ja dramatisch angestiegen und auch heute noch deutlich teurer als früher.


Aber deutlich günstiger als noch im März wo ein vielfaches dafür verlangt wurde. Wenn man überhaupt welche bekommen hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber deutlich günstiger als noch im März wo ein vielfaches dafür verlangt wurde. Wenn man überhaupt welche bekommen hat.



Ohja oder für desinfektionsmittel


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber deutlich günstiger als noch im März wo ein vielfaches dafür verlangt wurde. Wenn man überhaupt welche bekommen hat.



Was haben Masken vor einem Jahr gekostet?
Den Preis erwarte ich, alles andere ist eben zu teuer.
Und ernsthaft. Ein Shirt bei Kik gibts für 2 Euro aber eine Maske, die deutlich weniger Stoff hat, kostet deutlich mehr? Ist ja albern.
Aber so ist das eben, wenn man relevante Produktion einfach ins Ausland verschwinden lässt.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber so ist das eben, wenn man relevante Produktion einfach ins Ausland verschwinden lässt.


Genauso wie mit den Medikamenten.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber so ist das eben, wenn man relevante Produktion einfach ins Ausland verschwinden lässt.



+ Arzneimittel und ihren Grundstoffen

* ryza war schneller.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genauso wie mit den Medikamenten.



Und dann kommt der Spahn angelaufen, dass man Reiserückkehrer doch mal testen sollte.
Wieso hat er das nicht schon vorher festgelegt? Wieso wird immer alles hinterher angeschoben, wenn der Hund schon tot im Garten liegt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann kommt der Spahn angelaufen, dass man Reiserückkehrer doch mal testen sollte.
> Wieso hat er das nicht schon vorher festgelegt? Wieso wird immer alles hinterher angeschoben, wenn der Hund schon tot im Garten liegt?



Weil das Politiker sind. Die sind nicht so schnell.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Wenn man auf solche Medikamente angewiesen ist und die nicht mehr bekommt, ist der Spaß vorbei.
Vor allem wenn man ähnliche Medikamente nicht verträgt.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei den Tests für die Urlaubsrückkehrer finde ich euer allgemeines Bashing unangebracht.
> 
> 1. Waren in ganz Europa die Zahle einigermaßen unten, das hat sich in den letzten 4-6 Wochen dramatisch geändert, gerade in Frankreich und Spanien.
> 2. Sind die Testkapazitäten "natürlich" beschränkt durch die auf Volllast laufende Produktion der entsprechenden Werkzeuge/Tools, z.B. Reagenzien
> 3. Ist eine Testverpflichtung wieder ein Eingriff in "Freiheiten".



1.) Auch Kroatien und einige andere Länder Ost - und Südeuropas.

2.) Damit hast du Recht.

3.) Dem gegenüber steht das "Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit"   jedes Bundesbürgers. 

Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit &#8211; Wikipedia oder sogar das "Recht auf Leben" Recht auf Leben &#8211; Wikipedia




> M.M. nach können wir alle froh sein, das wir hier in Deutschland leben und es eben "bei uns"um Welten besser läuft als bei 95% aller anderen Ländern auf dieser Welt, Frankreich hat schon wieder über 5000 Neuinfektionen, irgend etws läuft bei uns wohl um einiges besser!


Auch damit hast du Recht. Vielleicht gehört auch etwas Glück dazu. 
Aber man muß immer wachsam sein und bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

5000 Infektionen bei deutlich weniger Einwohnern und mehr Fläche um das nochmal zu erwähnen.
Ja wir machen was richtig, aber ob wir nicht auch ein bisschen Glück haben?


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sicherlich gehört auch Glück dazu, aber Fakt ist nunmal, das wir seit 12-15 Jahren immer ziemlich gut aus den anfallenden Krisen kommen, gerade bei der Krise 2008 und auch jetzt, selbst die Flüchtlingskrise haben wir entgegen vieler Unkenrufe doch gut gemeistert.
> Man kann immer kritisieren, soll man auch, denn sonst gibt es Stillstand, aber man sollte auch mal anerkennen, wie gut viele Dinge laufen, auch wenn man "Mutti" nicht leiden mag. Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn sie bleibt, aber das findet (wohl zu recht/16 Jahre sind schon sehr lang) nicht statt.


Ich denke das hätte auch jeder andere vernünftige Kanzler hinbekommen. Wenn er nicht gerade ein Trump-Verschnitt wäre.
Sonst hat die Merkel für mich nicht viel gemacht und war auch kaum präsent.



> Jedenfalls kann ich für mich sagen, das es mich beim Fokus auf, Arbeit, Infrastruktur,  soziale und politische Sicherheit nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwo anders hinzieht, auch wenn es "schönere" Flecken auf dieser Erde gibt, fühle ich mich in Deutschland auch rückblickend mit meiner Lebenserfahrung, verdammt gut aufgehoben.


Ich mich auch.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann kommt der Spahn angelaufen, dass man Reiserückkehrer doch mal testen sollte.
> Wieso hat er das nicht schon vorher festgelegt? Wieso wird immer alles hinterher angeschoben, wenn der Hund schon tot im Garten liegt?



Langsam.
Vor der allgemeinen Testpflicht für Rückkehrer aus Urlaubsgebieten hatten wir die Notwendigkeit einer Quarantäne. Diese konnte ggf. durch einen im Reiseland vollzogenen Covid Test vermieden werden, Grundlage dafür waren die Listen des RKI, einmal die mit den Risikoländern & diejenige mit Ländern, aus denen ein Test akzeptiert wird. Die Testpflicht ist daher im Grunde sinnlos - es gab bereits ein System. Nur kann man mit dieser Testpflicht, sofern sie funktioniert, die Quarantänezeit verkürzen, eben weil jeder direkt bei Einreise in Deutschland einen Test machen kann.

Es ist nicht so, als hätten wir keinerlei Regelungen bezüglich Rückkehrer aus Risikogebieten vor der Testpflicht gehabt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Sonst hat die Merkel für mich nicht viel gemacht und war auch kaum präsent.



Was soll die BUNDESRegierung auch groß tun wenn der größte Teil der Umsetzung LÄNDERsache ist und die jeweiligen Landesregierungen rumpfuschen dürfen.
Merkel hat ja versucht es zentral zu steuern & die Länder sind ausgebrochen. Jetzt haben wir 16 verschiedene Verordnungen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was soll die BUNDESRegierung auch groß tun wenn der größte Teil der Umsetzung LÄNDERsache ist und die jeweiligen Landesregierungen rumpfuschen dürfen.
> Merkel hat ja versucht es zentral zu steuern & die Länder sind ausgebrochen. Jetzt haben wir 16 verschiedene Verordnungen.


Ich meine eigentlich wärend ihre gesamten Amtszeit. Da hat sie sich eher passiv verhalten.
Wenn mal ne Krise war, dann war sie kurz präsent und hat ne Rede gehalten.
Sonst hat man von ihr nichts gesehen und gehört.
Aber sie wird in die Geschichtsbücher als große Krisenmanagment-Kanzlerin eingehen.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber sie wird in die Geschichtsbücher als große Krisenmanagment-Kanzlerin eingehen.



Willst du jemanden der omnipräsent ist, aber nix gebacken bekommt - wie Trump - oder möchtest du jemanden der anscheinend nicht wahrgenommen wird, aber das Land immer wieder gut davonkommt?
Und du kannst nicht behaupten, Sie hätte keinen Kurs vorgegeben in den Krisen die wir bewältigt haben - der hat vllt nicht jedem gefallen, aber er war da.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Willst du jemanden der omnipräsent ist, aber nix gebacken bekommt - wie Trump - oder möchtest du jemanden der anscheinend nicht wahrgenommen wird, aber das Land immer wieder gut davonkommt?
> Und du kannst nicht behaupten, Sie hätte keinen Kurs vorgegeben in den Krisen die wir bewältigt haben - der hat vllt nicht jedem gefallen, aber er war da.


Etwas mehr Medienpräsenz hätte ich mir von ihr gewünscht auch ausserhalb der Krisenzeiten.
Und auch mal einen Besuch in eine Talkshow um an Diskussionen teilzunehmen wie andere Politiker.
Aber da ist sich die Dame wohl zu fein zu und hat keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und auch mal einen Besuch in eine Talkshow um an Diskussionen teilzunehmen wie andere Politiker.
> Aber da ist sich die Dame wohl zu fein für und hat keine Zeit dafür.



Echt? Merkel bei Illner oder Lanz, wo nur Dünnkram gelabert wird?
Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, wieso sie dort nie war.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatte sie mal Anne Will ein Exklusiv Interview gegeben. Reicht doch.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und du kannst nicht behaupten, Sie hätte keinen Kurs vorgegeben in den Krisen die wir bewältigt haben - der hat vllt nicht jedem gefallen, aber er war da.


Die Frau ist eine Fahne im Wind. 
Ich sag ja nur Atomausstieg.

Zur Bundeswehr zeigt sie keine Haltung, Europa scheint ihr auch egal zu sein (wie sie Anfangs mit Macron umging) etc

Die Frau ist pures Mittelmaß in einer Welt mit vielen unterdurchschnittlichen Regierungschefs.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Merkel bei Illner oder Lanz, wo nur Dünnkram gelabert wird?


Sehe ich anders. Das macht einen Menschen greifbarer und bürgernäher wenn man auch mal in so einer Runde mitdiskutiert.


> Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, wieso sie dort nie war.


Ja klar. Wenn man sich nur passiv verhält macht man auch keine Fehler. Bzw bietet keinen Angriffsfläche. 



> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatte sie mal Anne Will ein Exklusiv Interview gegeben. Reicht doch.


Ja das ist dann nicht ganz so unbequem.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

Klar kann man Merkel kritisieren.
Die Geschichte nach Fukushima war lächerlich. Die Union hat sich unfassbar peinlich verhalten und hat zu Recht BW verloren.
Andererseits ist der Kretschmann im Prinzip in der falschen Parteil.
Ich frage mich ja seit Monaten, wieso der Scheuer immer noch im Amt ist. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann man Merkel kritisieren.
> Die Geschichte nach Fukushima war lächerlich. Die Union hat sich unfassbar peinlich verhalten und hat zu Recht BW verloren.


Man muss es sogar.
Nur weil andere schlimmer sind darf man sich nicht mit dem Mittelmaß zufrieden geben.

Wo stehen wir heute bei Mobilfunkausbau, Erneuerbare Energien, Kohle, Glasfaser, Eisenbahn, Entlastung der Straßen

Natürlich, ihre Kompetenzen haben ihre Grenzen, aber wo zeigt sie denn überhaupt, dass sie diesen Fortschritt überhaupt möchte
und wo hilft sie, wenn auch nur rhetorisch, diesen Fortschritt voran zu treiben?


"Fukushima" war einfach nur ein teurer Fehler, sowas kann man machen wenn es nicht Milliarden kostet.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2020)

Spahn will Corona-Pflichttests fuer Reiserueckkehrer abschaffen  -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de

Soviel zur Testpflicht nach Wiedereinreise aus Risikogebieten 

Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

Bild? Echt jetzt?

Aber:
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2020)

Eine gute Frage: 

Corona-Fehlalarm? Wenn die Bundesregierung sich geirrt hat, wird sie &#8222;stuerzen&#8220; - deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bild? Echt jetzt?
> 
> Aber:
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.



Klar. Nur weil Bild oftmals versucht ihre eigene bescheidene Meinung zu transportieren sind sie dennoch fix.
Und für mich ist die Meldung von Spahn z.b. auch beruflich wichtig, selbst wenn es nur ein Gerücht sein sollte.
Alle Quellen nutzen - müssen ja nicht gleich bewertet sein.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Alle Quellen nutzen - müssen ja nicht gleich bewertet sein.


Mache ich auch so.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar. Nur weil Bild oftmals versucht ihre eigene bescheidene Meinung zu transportieren sind sie dennoch fix.


Dass sie Fix sind wissen wir.
Eine Stunde, eine Stellungsnahme, ein Drosten

Die Bild ist der Inbegriff der unseriösen Presse.
(Die Medien extremer politischer Flügel und Propagandamedien zähle ich jetzt mal nicht als Presse)


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jaja, deswegen sind Ärzte und Krankenschwestern auch allesamt schwer psychisch krank. Im Grunde ist arbeiten im Gesundheitssystem Folter. Unzumutbar.



Kassel: Psychologin erklaert, welche Folgen der Mund-Nasen-Schutz hat  | Kassel



> _Was genau macht die Maske zum Problem?_Wir haben ein bestimmtes Bild von einem Menschen im Kopf. Die Masken erzeugen für viele die Wahrnehmung, dass der andere gefährlich ist. Dieser Eindruck entsteht in Coronazeiten, sobald man das Haus verlässt. Der Mensch wird nicht mehr als Mensch, sondern als Gefahr wahrgenommen - und eine Gefahr gilt es oftmals zu bekämpfen. Mit den Masken wird ein sozialer Zündstoff geschaffen. Das führt zum Beispiel dazu, dass Mitarbeiter in Tankstellen oder Geschäften angegriffen werden, wenn sie die Kunden darauf hinweisen, dass sie eine Maske tragen müssen.
> _Welche Folgen hat das?_
> Massive. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Nutzen der Maske zu vernachlässigen, mit Blick auf den Schaden, den sie in der Psyche anrichtet. Die Maskenpflicht beruht vor allem auf am Computer ausgerechneten Korrelationen. Aber es spielen auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle, die dort nicht mit einberechnet werden. Mich wundert, dass in Deutschland die Maskenpflicht so kritiklos übernommen wird. Für mich gibt es keinen fundierten Beweis, wie sich Masken auf die Ausbreitung der Infektion auswirkt. Dafür haben wir aber jede Menge Belege, welchen psychologischen Schaden Masken anrichten.



So wie die Corona-Leugner, die glauben 5G würde Corona erzeugen, werden hier Operationsverschiebungen und sämtliche Beeinträchtigungen durch Lockdown und Maskenpflicht buchstäblich ignoriert.



seahawk schrieb:


> Eine gute Frage:



Da schaut wohl jemand Lehrer NaZi, äh MaPhy.^^


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2020)

Klinik: Womoeglich erster Nachweis einer erneuten Infektion mit Corona | WEB.DE

Wenn du keine Maske tragen willst, musst du halt jedes mal 500€ zahlen. Spätestens wenn das Konto leer ist, wirst du schon merken, das Maske tragen deutlich günstiger ist. 
Drastische Erhoehrung der Corona-Bussgelder in Bayern | WEB.DE


----------



## Tekkla (24. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Kassel: Psychologin erklaert, welche Folgen der Mund-Nasen-Schutz hat  | Kassel


In dem Text steht folgender Abschnitt:


> *Gibt es bestimmte Personengruppen, die besonders betroffen waren?*
> Ich  habe es so empfunden, dass durchgängig alle psychischen Erkrankungen  schlimmer geworden sind. Ängste, die eigentlich stabil waren, sind  wieder hochgekommen, gleiches gilt für Depressionen. Auch  Traumapatienten sind durch den neuen Zwang angetriggert worden. Das  Ohnmachtsgefühl hat teils zu massiven Selbstverletzungen geführt. Die  Patienten konnten nicht in Kliniken eingewiesen werden, weil die keinen  aufgenommen haben.


Da könnte man auch sagen, die sind mit aber NICHT DURCH eine Maske ihre Patienten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLB3WYchp4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie schon öfter erläutert, bringt die Maskenpflicht, wenn man sich einen Lappen vor das Gesicht hält nichts, hier habt ihr es von Satiriker Lauterbach persönlich erklärt, das heißt, wie schon erläutert, die Masken schaden und bringen nichts.

Vor Bakterien kann man sich schützen, aber die Virengröße von 120 bis 400nm gehen durch diese Stoffe hindurch. Die Masken sind somit reine Schikane und bewirken das absolute Gegenteil, nämlich dass die Leute unvorsichtiger werden und Abstände nicht einhalten. Maskenpflicht an Schulen muss sofort abgeschafft werden.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Da könnte man auch sagen, die sind mit aber NICHT DURCH eine Maske ihre Patienten.



Ich finde es nicht lustig, wenn psychisch kranke Menschen unter einer Verordnung leiden, welche größenteils völlig unnötig ist. Wenn dann muss man sich schon FP2 oder 3 Masken holen, wo eine gute 25 Euro kostet, die filtert dann auch einen bestimmten Aerosol Anteil.

In NRW laufen die Kinder mit Masken im Sportunterricht umher. Das ist Kinderquälerei.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Vor Bakterien kann man sich schützen, aber die Virengröße von 120 bis 400nm gehen durch diese Stoffe hindurch. Die Masken sind somit reine Schikane und bewirken das absolute Gegenteil, nämlich dass die Leute unvorsichtiger werden und Abstände nicht einhalten. Maskenpflicht an Schulen muss sofort abgeschafft werden.
> .



Gegen Viren in Aerosolen helfen die Masken auch nicht , das hat auch niemand behauptet das sie das tun . Aber sie helfen gegen die Tröpfchen  die du beim Sprechen, Schreien , Husten oder Niesen verteilst.Denn in diesen Tröpfen können sich Viren befinden wenn du Infektiös bist.

Oder willst du jetzt behaupten das Tropfen ungehindert durch Stoff hindurchgehen ?


----------



## tdi-fan (25. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht lustig, wenn psychisch kranke Menschen unter einer Verordnung leiden, welche größenteils völlig unnötig ist. Wenn dann muss man sich schon FP2 oder 3 Masken holen, wo eine gute 25 Euro kostet, die filtert dann auch einen bestimmten Aerosol Anteil.
> 
> In NRW laufen die Kinder mit Masken im Sportunterricht umher. Das ist Kinderquälerei.



Es macht sich keiner lustig über Leute mit psychischen Erkrankungen. Fakt ist, dass man versucht Leute mit psychischen Erkrankungen zu benutzen. Ängste und Traumata haben hier in den Krankheitsverläufen einen anderen Ursprung, und keine Maske.
Es wird sich auch keiner selbst verletzen weil er oder sie eine Maske trägt. Das SVV hat den Grund sich selbst spüren können.

Und Plätze in psychiatrischen Kliniken sind sowieso rar. Genauso wie die Wartezeiten auf einen Therapieplatz für eine ambulante Therapie schon so gut ein Jahr betragen.

Und du mit deinen scheizz Anti-Maskenargumenten. Es nervt echt langsam. Du faselst was von, dass es sowieso nichts bringt, aber ich finde, es bringt mehr, als gar nichts zutun. Alles klar jetzt?!


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2020)

Leute mit Angststörung fühlen sich in einer Pandemie nicht wohl? Was für ein Wunder.
Die Behauptung dass diese nur wegen der Maske überhaupt mitbekommen dass es eine Pandemie gibt ist die eigentliche Beleidigung.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Man kann sich durch eine Maske auch sicherer fühlen. Und es ist ja auch sicherer.
Zumindest was Tröpfcheninfektionen angeht.
Nur zu sicher sollte man sich auch nicht fühlen und trotzdem auf Abstände achten.

Gestern Nachmittag hatte ich einen Termin beim Arzt. Da war ich kurz am überlegen mit dem Fahrstuhl hochzufahren oder die Treppe zu nehmen.
Wegen Aerosolen usw. Aber habe es trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## hoffgang (25. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Kassel: Psychologin erklaert, welche Folgen der Mund-Nasen-Schutz hat  | Kassel



Qualitätsinterview:



> Was genau macht die Maske zum Problem?
> Wir haben ein bestimmtes Bild von einem Menschen im Kopf. Die Masken erzeugen für viele die Wahrnehmung, dass der andere gefährlich ist. Dieser Eindruck entsteht in Coronazeiten, sobald man das Haus verlässt. Der Mensch wird nicht mehr als Mensch, sondern als Gefahr wahrgenommen - und eine Gefahr gilt es oftmals zu bekämpfen. Mit den Masken wird ein sozialer Zündstoff geschaffen. Das führt zum Beispiel dazu, dass Mitarbeiter in Tankstellen oder Geschäften angegriffen werden, wenn sie die Kunden darauf hinweisen, dass sie eine Maske tragen müssen.



Ahja, Ärzte und Krankenschwestern, total bedrohlich. Dass diese Maske tragen um den Patienten zu schützen, naja zeigt wieder nur Gefühle sind stärker als Bildung. Bauarbeiter die sich vor Stäuben schützen, seit jeher Gefahrenquelle Nummer 1.
Zudem ist die Deduktion der Dame kompletter Bullshit. In Asien tragen die Leute seit Jahren Maske weil eben das Bewusstsein geschaffen wurde, dass die Maske den Träger und die anderen Menschen schützt. Nicht die Maske ist das Problem, sondern unser Weltbild. 

Wer trägt denn bitte Maske und ist für andere gefährlich?
Bankräuber? Soldaten? Ja wow, die sind sicher aufgrund der Maske bedrohlich wirkend und nicht aufgrund des restlichen Auftretens. 

Aber gut, wenigstens widerspricht sich die Dame nicht selbst:



> Wie lässt sich die von Ihnen genannte „Gefahr“ konkret fassen?
> Eine Gefahr ist für viele in diesen Tagen vor allem die Gefahr der Ansteckung. Und im übertragenen Sinn jemand, der keine Maske trägt. *Personen, die Angst haben, haben oftmals Angst davor, dass die, die keine Angst haben, zu leichtsinnig mit der Situation umgehen.*



Ja was denn nun? Empfinden viele jetzt Menschen mit Maske als Gefahr, oder Menschen ohne Maske? Und wenn es beide Ausprägungen gibt, hätte dann eine Abschaffung der Maskenpflicht nicht auch massive Auswirkungen auf die Psyche der Menschen weil die Angst vor einer Ansteckung vorhanden ist?


Solche Interviews sind reine Bullenscheiße. Rein auf Gefühl basierende Behauptungen ohne irgendeine Empirie dahinter.
Hmm Frau Ottmers, welche Gruppe ist denn eigentlich die größere von beiden? Und wenn man Angst vor jemand anderem hat der eine Maske trägt, wieso soll das eine Person hindern Maske zu tragen? Oder hat man dann vor sich selbst Angst?
Ohja, die gehen dann nichtmehr raus, weil überall Menschen mit Masken sind. Super, wenn die Maskenpflicht nicht ist, gehen diejenigen die Angst vor Menschen OHNE Maske haben nichtmehr raus. 

Die Dame hätte es auch einfach zusammenfassen können:
Wer bereits vor Covid Probleme hatte, in welcher Form auch immer, dessen Zustand verbessert sich duch die Pandemie nicht unbedingt. Dass wäre aber ein "wenns regnet wird man nass" und damit kommt man nicht in eine Zeitung.


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wie schon öfter erläutert, bringt die Maskenpflicht, wenn man sich einen Lappen vor das Gesicht hält nichts, hier habt ihr es von Satiriker Lauterbach persönlich erklärt, das heißt, wie schon erläutert, die Masken schaden und bringen nichts.


Beim EINATMEN!



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht lustig, wenn psychisch kranke Menschen unter einer Verordnung leiden, welche größenteils völlig unnötig ist.


War nicht lustig gemeint. Es ist einfach nur ein trauriges Spiegelbild deiner allgemeinen Argumentation.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. August 2020)

Mal ein bisschen Wissenschaft und weniger Spekulation..

Erster nachgewiesener Fall der Reinfection mit einem anderen Strang:
First COVID-19 Reinfection Case Observed in Hong Kong
Er ist 33, war zuerst am chinesischen Strang erkrankt, jetzt am europäischen aus Spanien.

Ein Belgier wurde zum zweiten Mal krank, obwohl die Antikörper vom ersten Mal noch vorhanden sind:
Coronavirus reinfections confirmed in the Netherlands, Belgium | News | DW | 25.08.2020

Die meisten Covid-19 Erkrankten weisen Herzschäden auf:
Frankfurt study reveals heart damage remains in majority of corona patients

All diese Studien sind besorgniserregend. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ein Impstoff etwas bringen würde.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen Wissenschaft und weniger Spekulation..
> 
> Erster nachgewiesener Fall der Reinfection mit einem anderen Strang:
> First COVID-19 Reinfection Case Observed in Hong Kong
> ...


Ja, ich hatte heute schon woanders eine Schlagzeile darüber gelesen. Dann scheinen sich die Verdachte ja zu bestätigen.



> Die meisten Covid-19 Erkrankten weisen Herzschäden auf:
> Frankfurt study reveals heart damage remains in majority of corona patients


Das wäre sehr schlimm.

Edit: Das mit den Herzschäden wurde hier aber vor ein paar Wochen schon mal gepostet.

Gibt es auch in Deutsch

Frankfurter Studie: Herzschaeden nach Corona-Infektion


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Leute mit Angststörung fühlen sich in einer Pandemie nicht wohl? Was für ein Wunder.



Menschen mit Ängsten hatten schon vor der Pandemie ein Problem,
jetzt wäre also der richtige Moment mal Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen,
besser wird es ohne nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2020)

Aber sind es dauerhafte Herzschäden?


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber sind es dauerhafte Herzschäden?



Klar, wenn die Angst dein Leben beherrscht,
wird es auch auf die Pumpe gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2020)

Ähm ja, ich hab nicht zitiert, aber du warst nicht gemeint


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2020)

Macht doch nix.


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2020)

Niederlande und Belgien: Zum zweiten Mal mit Corona infiziert | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber sind es dauerhafte Herzschäden?


Das wird sich wohl noch zeigen müssen. Ich hoffe nicht.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn die Angst dein Leben beherrscht,
> wird es auch auf die Pumpe gehen.


Darum geht es aber nicht. Sondern um pathologische und eindeutige Befunde. Verursacht durch das Virus.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. August 2020)

Corona im Herbst | Ändern Schnelltests alles? - YouTube


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2020)

Nun man kann ja zum Glück (bald?) Schweineherzen transplantieren.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun man kann ja zum Glück (bald?) Schweineherzen transplantieren.


Dann musst du aber aufpassen das du nicht anfängst zu grunzen.

Ne mal im Ernst: schön ist das nicht!

Aber das ist nur eine kleine Studie. Wichtig sind Langzeitstudien.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

Es ist Galgenhumor ganz klar.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Aber sie helfen gegen die Tröpfchen die du beim Sprechen, Schreien , Husten oder Niesen verteilst.Denn in diesen Tröpfen können sich Viren befinden wenn du Infektiös bist.



Nur wenn du längere Zeit mit einer Person sprichst, reicht die Virenmenge aus, um sich zu infizieren.
Prinzipiell geht es nur um Husten oder Niesen, wenn eine Person infiziert ist.
Wusste zudem gar nicht, dass Menschen in Einkaufszentren permanent miteinander sprechen oder schreien.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Oder willst du jetzt behaupten das Tropfen ungehindert durch Stoff hindurchgehen ?



Nein. Aber der Nutzen der Masken ist insgesamt geringer, als der Schaden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ahja, Ärzte und Krankenschwestern, total bedrohlich.



Welche nur bei Operationen und direkten Behandlungen Masken tragen und sonst auch nicht dauerhaft, der Vergleich ergibt keinen Sinn.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass diese Maske tragen um den Patienten zu schützen, naja zeigt wieder nur Gefühle sind stärker als Bildung.



Ich kenne viele gebildete Menschen, die trotz Bildung eine Angststörung entwickelt haben.
Das schließt sich nicht aus.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem ist die Deduktion der Dame kompletter Bullshit.



Nein, deine Deduktion halte ich für Bullenscheiße.




hoffgang schrieb:


> In Asien tragen die Leute seit Jahren Maske weil eben das Bewusstsein geschaffen wurde, dass die Maske den Träger und die anderen Menschen schützt.



Leben wir in Asien? In Japan ist die Maske nicht nur zum Schutz für die überfüllten Ubahnen da, sondern schon lange ein Modeacessoire.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun? Empfinden viele jetzt Menschen mit Maske als Gefahr, oder Menschen ohne Maske? Und wenn es beide Ausprägungen gibt, hätte dann eine Abschaffung der Maskenpflicht nicht auch massive Auswirkungen auf die Psyche der Menschen weil die Angst vor einer Ansteckung vorhanden ist?



Sofern ich das Interview richtig verstanden habe, ist Masken nicht tragen, wie auch Masken tragen ein Trigger, welcher erst begann, als man die unsägliche Maskenpflicht eingeführt hat, obwohl die Zahlen schon im Keller waren, durch ganz einfache Hygieneregeln und Abstand.




> Seitdem ist es in der Praxis regelrecht eskaliert. Es ging noch, als es lediglich Einschränkungen im sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Bereich gab. Aber seit alle in bestimmten Bereichen eine Maske tragen müssen, haben die psychischen Auswirkungen massiv zugenommen.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Rein auf Gefühl basierende Behauptungen ohne irgendeine Empirie dahinter.



Also ich weiß nicht, wenn die Nachfrage erst nach der Maskenpflicht eskaliert ist, wirkt das für mich nicht wie ein Gefühl, sondern wie eine Feststellung.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer bereits vor Covid Probleme hatte, in welcher Form auch immer, dessen Zustand verbessert sich duch die Pandemie nicht unbedingt.



Sie unterscheidet in dem Fall zwischen der Pandemie und der Einführung der Maskenpflicht.

Aber man kann ja auch eine Studie nehmen um den Schaden zu verifizieren, da bist du dann auch nicht mehr in der Lage vermeintliche Widersprüche aufzudecken und somit alles was die Frau sagt, in den Dreck zu ziehen.

PsychArchives: Studie zu psychischen und psychovegetativen Beschwerden mit den aktuellen Mund-Nasenschutz-Verordnungen



> Die  Tatsache,  dass  ca.  60%  der  sich  deutlich  mit  den  Verordnungen  belastet  erlebenden Menschen schon jetzt schwere (psychosoziale) Folgen erlebt, wie eine stark reduzierte Teilhabe am  Leben  in  der  Gesellschaft  aufgrund  von  aversionsbedingtem  MNS-Vermeidungsbestreben, sozialen  Rückzug,  herabgesetzte  gesundheitliche  Selbstfürsorge  (bis  hin  zur  Vermeidung  von Arztterminen) oder die Verstärkung vorbestandener gesundheitlicher Probleme (posttraumatische Belastungsstörungen, Herpes, Migräne), sprengte alle Erwartungen der Untersucherin. Die Ergebnisse drängen auf eine sehr zeitnahe Prüfung der Nutzen-Schaden-Relation der MNS-Verordnungen.




Gibt übrigens eine neue Studie, die die IFR Rate bei 0,24% sieht und die der unter 70 Jährigen bei 0,04%.

The infection fatality rate of COVID-19 inferred from seroprevalence data | medRxiv

Von John Ioannidis, einen der renomiertesten Virologen/Epidemiologen der Welt.




> Across 32 different locations, the median infection fatality rate was 0.27% *(corrected 0.24%).* Most studies were done in pandemic epicenters with high death tolls. Median corrected IFR was 0.10% in locations with COVID-19 population mortality rate less than the global average (<73 deaths per million as of July 12, 2020), 0.27% in locations with 73-500 COVID-19 deaths per million, and 0.90% in locations exceeding 500 COVID-19 deaths per million. Among people <70 years old, infection fatality rates ranged from 0.00% to 0.57% with median of 0.05% across the different locations (corrected median of 0.04%). Conclusions The infection fatality rate of COVID-19 can vary substantially across different locations and this may reflect differences in population age structure and case-mix of infected and deceased patients as well as multiple other factors. Estimates of infection fatality rates inferred from seroprevalence studies tend to be much lower than original speculations made in the early days of the pandemic.



In einer Grippesaison liegt man in der Regel zwischen 0,1 und 0,2%.


----------



## geisi2 (26. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir dann Tönnies?
> Oder dass positiv getestete aus Urlaubsgebieten kamen, wo es keine Maskenpflicht gab?
> Dass Masken was bringen steht außer Frage, aber ich merke schon -- du hängst dich wieder an was auf und wirfst Nebelkerzen. Wie immer.



Wie immer wird totalitär behauptet. Du musst richtig fett sein bei den Haufen einfacher Weisheiten die du  in dich reinschaufelst.
Ernsthaft...hast du ein "für mich ausser Frage" nur vergessen oder ist der ach so tolerante Michel hintenrum doch etwas totalitär?


----------



## geisi2 (26. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Quellenwahl mit des öfteren Telepolis und jetzt Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten ist echt zum schreien. Hauptsache mal die größten Schreier und VTler anführen!
> Medienkompetenz fuer Einsteiger: Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten



Hier etwas Nachhilfeunterricht in Sachen Medienkompetenz für dich
Die Anstalt Verbotene Folge ganze Sendung - YouTube


Ausser Nonsens al la "Hauptsache mal die größten Schreier und VTler anführen!" 
Ich für meinen Teil finde Heise/Telepolis wesentlich seriöser als Zeit/Spiegel etc...
Meines Wissens gibt es da nicht diese fragwürdigen Verbindungen die zu klaren Interessenskonflikten für seröse journalistische Arbeit führen wie bei den Verlagshäusern die in der Folge "die Anstalt" aufgeführt wurden. 

Realsatiriker Josef Joffe und Jochen Bittner scheitern auch am BGH | Telepolis

Nur als Hinweis:
Du bist sicher nicht derjenige der beurteilen und festlegen kann was gute und schlechte Quellen sind.
Anmaßend und auch etwas abstoßend da unglaublich arrogant.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber der Nutzen der Masken ist insgesamt geringer, als der Schaden.



Was für ein Schaden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein Schaden?



Kosten, stört viele Leute.
Dadurch gehen die weniger in die Läden usw.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein Schaden?



Steht doch in der verlinkten Studie.
Dazu kommt noch der wirtschaftliche Schaden, wer geht schon gern mit Maske irgendwohin.
Bei einer Mortalität von 0,04% bei den unter 70 Jährigen müssen die Maßnahmen deutlicher gelockert werden, die Zustimmung zu den Coronamaßnahmen liegt Bundesweit nur noch bei 49%.


Wer das mit den Falsch Positiven immer noch nicht verstanden hat, kann es sich  hier nochmal zu Gemüte führen.
PCR-Tests auf SARS-CoV-2: Ergebnisse richtig interpretieren


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

Alle Maßnahmen müssen weg!


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Welche nur bei Operationen und direkten Behandlungen Masken tragen und sonst auch nicht dauerhaft, der Vergleich ergibt keinen Sinn.



Nein, die Behauptung, wir hätten schon immer Angst vor Menschen mit Maske gehabt ergibt keinen Sinn. Das ist Unfug, denn diejenigen, die Pre Covid eine Maske getragen haben mussten dies tun - aus diversen Gründen, die allermeisten zum Selbstschutz. Damit hat aber niemand eine Gefahr assoziiert. Wenn Bauarbeiter ein Haus abreisen und Staubmasken tragen, Personen die in Reinräumen arbeiten, die sich vor Dämpfen / Rauch schützen...  Feuerwehrleute die in ein brennendes Haus gehen. Nie war eine Maske eine Gefahr für andere, sie war Gefahrenabwehr für den Träger.

Was für einen Denkfehler muss man haben wenn man Menschen mit Maske als Bedrohung ansieht.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Sofern ich das Interview richtig verstanden habe, ist Masken nicht tragen, wie auch Masken tragen ein Trigger, welcher erst begann, als man die unsägliche Maskenpflicht eingeführt hat, obwohl die Zahlen schon im Keller waren, durch ganz einfache Hygieneregeln und Abstand.
> Also ich weiß nicht, wenn die Nachfrage erst nach der Maskenpflicht eskaliert ist, wirkt das für mich nicht wie ein Gefühl, sondern wie eine Feststellung.



Wie gesagt, die Deduktion ist Bullshit. Schafft man die Maskenpflicht ab, dann sind all diejenige, die Angst vor Personen ohne Maske haben wohl deutlich im Nachteil, denn die Fallzahlen steigen gerade wieder, damit auch die Angst vor einer Infektion. Die Ironie dabei:
Man darf sich bei Menschen mit einer Meinung wie der Deinen dafür bedanken, dass die Zahlen wieder steigen. Denn wie du sagst, wir hatten die Fallzahlen im Griff, durch Abstandsregeln, durch Schließung von Einrichtungen des öffentlichen Lebens, durch die Maskenpflicht. Da aber immer mehr Menschen diese Regeln vernachlässigen kommt es wieder zu steigenden Infektionszahlen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber man kann ja auch eine Studie nehmen um den Schaden zu verifizieren, da bist du dann auch nicht mehr in der Lage vermeintliche Widersprüche aufzudecken und somit alles was die Frau sagt, in den Dreck zu ziehen.
> PsychArchives: Studie zu psychischen und psychovegetativen Beschwerden mit den aktuellen Mund-Nasenschutz-Verordnungen



Die Studie ist toll. Ich empfehle Dir mal Seite 122, dann siehst du die Problematik damit.

Auf die Frage, was am meisten an der MNS Pflicht stört gibts dann solche Perlen:


> Dass sie im umliegenden Ausland (NL, CH, A) nicht gilt und bei uns als `Heilige Kuh`&#8220; angesehen wird.


Niederlande: Maskenpflicht gilt in Amsterdam und Rotterdam   |  nrz.de  | NL setzt Maskenpflicht an Orten mit steigenden Infektionen ein.
Masken Schweiz - Maskenpflicht
Schutzmassnahme: Wo die Maskenpflicht aktuell gilt - Coronavirus-Information Aut - wer hätte es gedacht, Maskenpflicht

Was haben wir noch:


> Dass sie eine Pflicht ist und keinen Freiraum bietet für Menschen, die angstfrei sind und die Krise kritisch sehen"


Ja, das ist schwierig, weil hier Empathie auf das Schutzbedürfnis vieler Menschen trifft. Du bist angstfrei, das ist total super. Trotzdem kannst man das Virus bekommen und andere, die nicht angstfrei sind, anstecken. Das ist Egoismus in Reinkultur und keine psychische Erkrankung.



> &#8226; &#8222;Ich fühle mich erniedrigt und habe das Gefühl, dass es einfach nur eine Schikane ist.&#8220;&#8226; &#8222;Ich empfinde es als die größte mir jemals angetane Demütigung.&#8220;
> &#8226; &#8222;Die schlimmste Ungerechtigkeit, die ich bisher in meinem Leben ertragen musste.&#8220;



Dasselbe. Kein Verständnis für die Situation, dafür aber ein Gefühl der Benachteiligung. Die Beispiele sind voll davon. 
Aversionsbedingtes MNS-Vermeidungsbestreben - dass ist das Stichwort. Weil sie es nicht wollen weil sie es nicht verstehen. Niemand muss sich wegen MNS aus der Gesellschaft zurückziehen, man setzt einfach das Ding auf bevor man einen Laden betritt und fertig.



Oh... Mein Fehler, man hätt vllt erstmal auf die Autorin schauen sollen.
Daniela Prousa | Rubikon
https://uebermedien.de/50234/online-magazin-rubikon-zweifel-in-der-eigenen-echo-kammer/

Und hier ein Artikel von Rubikon zum Thema Maskenpflicht & Auswirkungen auf die Psyche:
https://www.rubikon.news/artikel/die-orwellsche-verordnung
Dort wird auf die von Dir verlinkte Studie verwiesen. Also eine Dame, die Autorin bei dieser Website ist, macht eine Studie und andere Autoren dieser Website nutzen diese dann als Beleg für die eigene Theorie.

Dabei wird deutlich (Was in der Studie dank fehlender Gliederung und Struktur schwer zu erkennen ist):


> Die untersuchte Gruppe zählt zu den öffentlich angefeindeten und stigmatisierten &#8218;Maskenmuffeln&#8220;



Ja Geil. Wenn du zur Untersuchung halt mehrheitlich Maskengegner einlädst, was für Ergebnisse erwartest du denn dann auch?



> Publik gemacht wurde der Fragebogen vorwiegend in den sozialen Netzwerken (insbes. Facebook, Twitter), wobei darauf geachtet wurde, dass er sowohl einschlägige Gruppen erreichte (&#8222;gegen die Maskenpflicht&#8220 als auch viele völlig themenneutrale Gruppen (&#8222;Apothekenumschau50+&#8220;; &#8222;Mamas in Bayern&#8220;; Einzelhandelsforen, Gastronomieforen). Einige Menschen ohne ausgeprägte Internet-Aktivitäten wurden zumindest in Bayern potenziell dadurch erreicht, dass der Fragebogen auch ausgelegt wurde am Rande einer kleineren Grundrechts-Demonstration einer Kleinstadt, die direkt neben einer offiziellen Gegendemonstration stattfand, an einem auch von Passanten frequentierten Platz im Stadtkern (Mitnahme-Möglichkeit für alle diese Gruppe gleichermaßen).



Wer wird da wohl vorrangig mitgemacht haben


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

@hoffgang: Bist du Psychologe?


Topic: Antonio Banderas hat Coronavirus-Infektion ueberstanden - DER SPIEGEL

Es hat auch mal wieder einen Prominenten erwischt. Hat er nach eigenen Angaben gut überstanden aber fühlt sich müder als sonst.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei einer Mortalität von 0,04% bei den unter 70 Jährigen müssen die Maßnahmen deutlicher gelockert werden, die Zustimmung zu den Coronamaßnahmen liegt Bundesweit nur noch bei 49%.


Im Gegenteil. Wenn bald im Herbst die Infektionszahlen wieder steigen, müssen je nach Ort und Situation, die Maßnahmen wieder verschärft werden.


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> @hoffgang: Bist du Psychologe?



Nein, aber ich erkenne eine Studie die einfach nicht breit genug gestreut wird und sich nur in der eigenen Echokammer bewegt.
Wer gegen Maskenpflicht demonstriert ist doch deutlich geneigter an einer solchen Studie teilzunehmen als Personen die das Thema nicht im gleichen Licht sehen. Dadurch hast du dann einen überproportional hohen Anteil an Leuten die angeben von der MNS Pflicht benachteiligt zu sein. Das ist aber keine Darstellung des Querschnitts der Bevölkerung. Lies Dir mal ab Seite 122 der Studie die genannten Einschränkungen durch... Der Großteil davon könnte so im Kochbuch von Avocadolf stehen.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. August 2020)

Nennt sich auch gesunder Menschenverstand. Deswegen lese ich den Hoffgang auch so gern. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil. Wenn bald im Herbst die Infektionszahlen wieder steigen, müssen je nach Ort und Situation, die Maßnahmen wieder verschärft werden.


Wieso denkt jeder dass es im Herbst wieder schlimmer wird? Rein vom Herdenverhalten her sollte es doch besser werden?


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wieso denkt jeder dass es im Herbst wieder schlimmer wird? Rein vom Herdenverhalten her sollte es doch besser werden?



Immer weniger Leute kümmern sich. Ergo werden die Zahlen steigen. Und im Herbst haben Viren wieder bessere Chancen länger durchzuhalten als im Sommer.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. August 2020)

Hm. Ich dachte, wenn es jetzt kühler wird und sich die Menschen weniger in Parks, Schwimmbädern etc. knubbeln und mehr zu Hause bleiben, könnte das was Gutes sein.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wieso denkt jeder dass es im Herbst wieder schlimmer wird? Rein vom Herdenverhalten her sollte es doch besser werden?


Erstmal weil die Menschen nachlässiger/leichtsinniger geworden sind. Dann die Urlaubsrückkehrer.
Und in der kühleren Jahreszeit halten sich die Menschen wieder vermehrt drinne auf.
Dadurch steigt die Ansteckungsgefahr noch zusätzlich. Weil nach neuesten Erkenntnissen, Corona nicht nur durch Tröpfchen, sondern auch Aerosole übertragen wird.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Ich dachte, wenn es jetzt kühler wird und sich die Menschen weniger in Parks, Schwimmbädern etc. knubbeln und mehr zu Hause bleiben, könnte das was Gutes sein.


Wenn sie "unter sich" bleiben ja. Werden aber Feierlichkeiten mit vielen Menschen usw drinne abgehalten, dann werden die Infizierungen weiter ansteigen.

Auch in den Kindergärten - und Schulen wird es problematischer, weil die, wenn es draussen kalt ist, ja nicht immer ausreichend lüften können.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Ich dachte, wenn es jetzt kühler wird und sich die Menschen weniger in Parks, Schwimmbädern etc. knubbeln und mehr zu Hause bleiben, könnte das was Gutes sein.



Dann trifft man sich wieder in Bars, Clubs oder sonstige Räumlichkeiten.


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

Man sieht ja, dass immer mehr Druck und Kontrolle gebraucht wird um die Maßnahmen durch zu prügeln. Die Leute tragen sie nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Whispercat (26. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, die Behauptung, wir hätten schon immer Angst vor Menschen mit Maske gehabt ergibt keinen Sinn. Das ist Unfug, denn diejenigen, die Pre Covid eine Maske getragen haben mussten dies tun - aus diversen Gründen, die allermeisten zum Selbstschutz. Damit hat aber niemand eine Gefahr assoziiert. Wenn Bauarbeiter ein Haus abreisen und Staubmasken tragen, Personen die in Reinräumen arbeiten, die sich vor Dämpfen / Rauch schützen...  Feuerwehrleute die in ein brennendes Haus gehen. Nie war eine Maske eine Gefahr für andere, sie war Gefahrenabwehr für den Träger.
> 
> Was für einen Denkfehler muss man haben wenn man Menschen mit Maske als Bedrohung ansieht.



Findest du nicht man sollte mehr diffenzieren zwischen einer ... nennen wir es mal "Berufsmaske" und das im öffentlichen Raum mittlerweile jeder damit rumrennt und vorallem das mittlerweile auch unsere Kinder damit rumlaufen obwohl der Nutzen für Letztere wie auch generell ihre Rolle als Überträger ziemlich widersprüchlich ist ? 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf die Frage, was am meisten an der MNS Pflicht stört gibts dann solche Perlen:
> 
> Niederlande: Maskenpflicht gilt in Amsterdam und Rotterdam   |  nrz.de  | NL setzt Maskenpflicht an Orten mit steigenden Infektionen ein.
> Masken Schweiz - Maskenpflicht
> Schutzmassnahme: Wo die Maskenpflicht aktuell gilt - Coronavirus-Information Aut - wer hätte es gedacht, Maskenpflicht



Fairerweise muss man aber sagen das wenn man den Schweizer Medien ( Blick, NZZ )  glauben darf in der Schweiz die Maskenpflicht extrem spezifisch (  grösstenteils ÖV ) gilt. Maskenpflicht in Läden gibt es nur in der  französischen Schweiz und eine Pflicht für Kinder gibt es gar nicht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde auf sowas aufzubauen auch ein bisschen "gewagt" aber je nachdem wie man die Aussage interpretiert auch nicht vollkommen abwegig. Zumindest nicht so abwegig wie zb. Aussagen wie "das es eine Demonstration von Macht unter dem Deckmantel der Solidarität ist" oder "absolut nutzlos". 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann auch wieder Kommentare die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann vorallem die wo man merkt das die Leute einfach nur unsicher sind/Angst haben. Und fairerweise muss man an dieser Stelle halt schon sagen dass es nicht von ungefähr kommt das die Leute so drauf sind. Denn erst brachte die Maske nichts, dann wieder doch, dann waren Kinder ungefährlich, dann wieder doch nicht, dann wieder doch und noch dazu hast du dann Leute wie Söder die meiner Meinung nach ständig unnötigen Alarmismus betreiben um sich selber als starken Mann zu profilieren während gleichzeitig der Gesundheitsminister von NRW sagt das wenn wir es im März besser gewusst hätten wir nicht derart scharf reagiert hätten. Was erwartest du denn wie die Leute wohl reagieren ? Ich glaube wir hätten in dieser ganzen Corona Geschichte viel weniger Probleme, unnötige Massnahmen und Attila Hildmanns wenn man von Anfang an einheitlich und besonnen an die Sache rangegangen wäre anstatt ... naja du siehst es ja selber. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja Geil. Wenn du zur Untersuchung halt mehrheitlich Maskengegner einlädst, was für Ergebnisse erwartest du denn dann auch?



Naja, man kann mit Sicherheit sagen das sie "auch" mitgemacht haben aber da der Prozentsatz aus der Studie nicht genau hervorgeht würde ich persönlich nicht von "mehrheitlich" sprechen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man darf sich bei Menschen mit einer Meinung  wie der Deinen dafür bedanken, dass die Zahlen wieder steigen. Denn wie  du sagst, wir hatten die Fallzahlen im Griff, durch Abstandsregeln,  durch Schließung von Einrichtungen des öffentlichen Lebens, durch die  Maskenpflicht. Da aber immer mehr Menschen diese Regeln vernachlässigen  kommt es wieder zu steigenden Infektionszahlen.



Also ich weiss ja nicht, Spanien kriegt trotz Maskenpflicht seine  Fälle nicht in den Griff und auf der anderen Seite haben wir einerseits Schweden  die durchschnittlich niedrige Zahlen im dreistelligen Bereich  vorzuweisen haben obwohl sie bis heute keine Maskenpflicht haben und andererseits die Schweiz die trotz ziemlich lückenhafter Maskenpflicht ebenfalls niedrige dreistellige Zahlen haben.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht, Spanien kriegt trotz Maskenpflicht seine  Fälle nicht in den Griff und auf der anderen Seite haben wir einerseits Schweden  die durchschnittlich niedrige Zahlen im dreistelligen Bereich  vorzuweisen haben obwohl sie bis heute keine Maskenpflicht haben und andererseits die Schweiz die trotz ziemlich lückenhafter Maskenpflicht ebenfalls niedrige dreistellige Zahlen haben.


Drei Dinge (die wurden hier auch schon mehrfach erwähnt):

1.) Spanien. Masken nützen dann nicht, wenn nicht auch die Abstände eingehalten werden.

2.) Da schon wieder das Beispiel Schweden genannt wird: die haben eine ganz andere Bevölkerungsdichte. Ausser in den großen Städten.

3.) In der Schweiz wird man sich wohl an die anderen Maßnahmen disziplinierter halten und auch Abstände einhalten.


----------



## keinnick (26. August 2020)

Da müssen sich die Schwurbler am WE wohl eine andere Beschäftigung suchen. 
Berlin verbietet Corona-Demonstrationen - Berlin.de


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

AHahhahaa Lichtspieler... Das ist großartig ey.
Daniela Prousa ist eine Goldgrube.

Auftritt bei Querdenken Demo in Augsburg.
Ihre "Studie" wird von KenFM genutzt, von anderen tendenziösen Portalen - die dafür natürlich auch Werbung gemacht haben, ist klar ne.

Oh und sie unterstützt die Ärzte für Aufklärung. Wer ist das? 
Impfungen - Informationen | AErzte-fuer-Aufklaerung
Ich zitiere einfach mal aus dem Unterpunkt Impfungen und habs in einen Spoiler gepackt, Achtung, Triggerwarnung weil einfach nur dumm. Verweist natürlich auf eine Website einer Gruppierung in Afrika, dort ist Impfskepsis weit verbreitet.


Spoiler



Fünf Impfungen je gebärfähiger Frau im Abstand von sechs Monaten waren von der WHO vorgesehen. Rund 1 Million Frauen und Mädchen wurden angeblich nur gegen Tetanus geimpft, bevor dieses Impfprogramm zum Stillstand gebracht werden konnte. Tatsächlich deckten eine Ärztevereinigung und Kirche in Kenia zusammen eine extrem kriminelle Impfstoff-Aktion auf: Heimliche Impfung gegen Schwangerschaft; heimlicher Zusatz von Schwangerschaftshormon in Impfstoffampullen entdeckt.



Ohman, ich hab Bauchweh vor Lachen...


@Whispercat - die komplette Studie ist für den Arsch.
Wenn Werbung für die Studie auf Webseiten für Coronaskeptiker gemacht wird und die Autorin Rednerin bei Coronademos (auf der Skeptikerseite) auftritt... 
Dann müssen wir nichtmehr über den Inhalt diskutieren, das kann einfach nur weg.

Kannst ja mal den Lichtspieler fragen wo er diese Studie gefunden hat...


----------



## Whispercat (26. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da müssen sich die Schwurbler am WE wohl eine andere Beschäftigung suchen.
> Berlin verbietet Corona-Demonstrationen - Berlin.de



Ist bestimmt nur Zufall das BLM und die Antifaidioten nicht erwähnt werden.  Heuchler


----------



## Tengri86 (26. August 2020)

@hoffgang 

Oder sowas hier ^^

Faktencheck: Sind Masken gesundheitsschaedlich?


Diese Fotos zeigen keinen durch Masken verursachten Hautausschlag

----

Traurig für die Familie, direkt 2 Menschen verloren   
Covid-19-Fall in den USA: Vater und Sohn sterben binnen einer Stunde - n-tv.de


----------



## Whispercat (26. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Werbung für die Studie auf Webseiten für Coronaskeptiker gemacht wird und die Autorin Rednerin bei Coronademos (auf der Skeptikerseite) auftritt...
> Dann müssen wir nichtmehr über den Inhalt diskutieren, das kann einfach nur weg.



Du kannst das ja gerne sehen wie du willst aber ich halte grundsätzlich nichts von Schuld durch Assoziation.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da müssen sich die Schwurbler am WE wohl eine andere Beschäftigung suchen.


Schade, was machen die 1,5 Milliarden Menschen denn nun, die da gekommen wären????


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Du kannst das ja gerne sehen wie du willst aber ich halte grundsätzlich nichts von Schuld durch Assoziation.



Und ich bevorzuge unabhängige Forschung.


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da müssen sich die Schwurbler am WE wohl eine andere Beschäftigung suchen.
> Berlin verbietet Corona-Demonstrationen - Berlin.de



Schade, wieder geht ein Stück Bürgerrechte schwinden.  Man muss sagen, dass genau das passiert wo vor die Redner bei diesen tollen Veranstaltungen warnen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schade, wieder geht ein Stück Bürgerrechte schwinden.


Wusste noch gar nicht, dass der Verstoß gegen behördliche Auflagen ein Bürgerrecht ist


----------



## tobse2056 (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schade, wieder geht ein Stück Bürgerrechte schwinden.  Man muss sagen, dass genau das passiert wo vor die Redner bei diesen tollen Veranstaltungen warnen.



Als Bürger hat man nicht nur Rechte  sondern auch Pflichten.

Die Demonstrationen waren erlaubt  aber es wurde sich nicht an die Auflagen gehalten. Und die hatten die mehr als einmal die Möglichkeit zu zeigen das sie die Auflagen einhalten , was aber nicht getan wurde.
Also ist es einfach nur die logische  Konsequenz es nicht mehr zu erlauben.

Die hätten alle schön mit Mindestabstand  und Masken demostrieren können um zu zeigen das gar keine Maßnahmen nötig sind weil sich die  Leute sich auch ohne Auflagen daran halten.


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schade, wieder geht ein Stück Bürgerrechte schwinden.  Man muss sagen, dass genau das passiert wo vor die Redner bei diesen tollen Veranstaltungen warnen.






> Die Verbote werden maßgeblich damit begründet, dass es bei dem zu erwartenden Kreis der Teilnehmenden zu Verstößen gegen die geltende Infektionsschutzverordnung kommen wird. Besondere Auflagen &#8211; wie zum Beispiel das Tragen einer Mund-Nasen-Bedeckung &#8211; als milderes Mittel seien bei den angemeldeten Versammlungen nicht ausreichend. Die Versammlungen vom 01.08.2020 hätten gezeigt, dass die Teilnehmenden sich bewusst über bestehende Hygieneregeln und entsprechende Auflagen hinweggesetzt haben.



Ist der Personenkreis der dort demonstriert nicht in Teilen Deckungsgleich mit denjenigen die 2015 gefordert hat, wer nach Deutschland kommt muss sich an unsere Regeln halten?



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Die hätten alle schön mit Mindestabstand und Masken demostrieren können um zu zeigen das gar keine Maßnahmen nötig sind weil sich die Leute sich auch ohne Auflagen daran halten.



So siehts aus, leider hat man exakt das Gegenteil davon getan und aller Welt gezeigt, dass man dazu nicht in der Lage ist.


----------



## keinnick (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schade, wieder geht ein Stück Bürgerrechte schwinden.  Man muss sagen, dass genau das passiert wo vor die Redner bei diesen tollen Veranstaltungen warnen.


Meinst Du solche Redner, die bewusst bestreiten, dass es überhaupt ein Coronavirus gibt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: ATTILA HILDMANN OFFICIAL &#9899;&#65039;&#9898;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;&#9876;&#65039; &#8211; Telegram


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Diese Fotos zeigen keinen durch Masken verursachten Hautausschlag


Beim Blutspenden ist eine junge Frau, die an den Stellen übelsten Ausschlag hat, wo die Ränder der Masken aufliegen. Die war dann beim Betriebsarzt, der das auch so diagnostizierte und meinte, dass sie andere Masken tragen soll. Aber die Masken bei der Blutspende sind so vorgeschrieben. Selbst gekauft darf sie nicht mitbringen. Jetzt muss sie überlegen, ob sie woanders hin wechselt, wo man weniger Kontakt mit Patienten hat, oder aber mit dem Risiko lebt an den Stellen im Gesicht bleibende Schäden der Haut davon zu tragen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Schade, wieder geht ein Stück Bürgerrechte schwinden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wer ist dran Schuld? Die Teilnehmer selber. Würden die dort MNS tragen und Abstand halten, es wäre alles kein Problem. Aber das will man ja nicht. Das jetzt so zu verdrehen, dass Bürgerrechte verschwinden, das ist schon reichlich krude.


----------



## Amigo (26. August 2020)

Könnt ihr aufhören diese verkackte Medien-Nazi Keule zu schwingen. Es gibt nach wie vor normale, besorgte Bürger unter euch... das erkannte sogar die FAZ.


> Nach Einschätzung des Bundesverfassungsschutzes hatten Rechtsextreme keinen prägenden Einfluss auf die Corona-Demonstration am vergangenen Samstag in Berlin.





> Auch hinterher beobachtete Versuche von Rechtsextremen, die Versammlung für sich zu vereinnahmen, hätten &#8222;keine erkennbare Resonanz&#8220; gefunden. &#8222;Insofern resultierte aus der Kundgebung für die traditionelle rechtsextremistische Szene keine nennenswerte Anschlussfähigkeit an demokratische Kundgebungsteilnehmer&#8220;, sagen die Verfassungsschützer.



Corona-Demo: Nur einzelne Rechtsextreme

Ich bin der erste der iwelche Nazis "aus der Stadt prügeln würde" <- beachtet die " ...  Also schaltet mal nen Gang zurück und besinnt euch. Danke!


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2020)

Nun ob Links oder Rechts egal, bei Demos mit gemeinsamen Feindbild sammeln sich beide Arten von Extremisten.
Sieht man an seahawk.


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Als Bürger hat man nicht nur Rechte  sondern auch Pflichten.
> 
> Die Demonstrationen waren erlaubt  aber es wurde sich nicht an die Auflagen gehalten. Und die hatten die mehr als einmal die Möglichkeit zu zeigen das sie die Auflagen einhalten , was aber nicht getan wurde.
> Also ist es einfach nur die logische  Konsequenz es nicht mehr zu erlauben.
> ...



Ist aber schon ein bedenklicher Präzedenzfall. Soll man dann alle 1. Mai Demos untersagen, weil es im letzten Jahr Randale gab oder alle Veranstaltungen und Demos bei denen es Abweichungen und Verstöße gegen das Sicherheitskonzept gab? Auf der anderen Seite sprach der Veranstalter ja selber letztes Mal von 1,3 Millionen Teilnehmern, so dass die Veranstaltungsfläche niemals für die Einhaltung der Abstände ausreicht, wenn man die Angaben des Veranstalters zur letzten Demo als Maßstab nimmt. Das würde ich dann eine sehr elegante verwaltungsrechtlich begründete Ablehnung nennen.


----------



## Amigo (26. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun ob Links oder Rechts egal, bei Demos mit gemeinsamen Feindbild sammeln sich beide Arten von Extremisten.
> Sieht man an seahawk.


Logisch, dass sich da Menschen aller Richtungen versammeln, welche Erkenntnis... 
Extremisten... wen willst du denn verarschen? Lies mal den FAZ Artikel...


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist aber schon ein bedenklicher Präzedenzfall. Soll man dann alle 1. Mai Demos untersagen, weil es im letzten Jahr Randale gab


Die Krawalle kommt am 1. Mai nicht von den angemeldeten Demos.

Oder glaubst du wirklich die alte Herren Riege des Deutschen Gewerkschaftbundes liefert sich Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei? 



seahawk schrieb:


> oder alle Veranstaltungen und Demos bei denen es Abweichungen und Verstöße gegen das Sicherheitskonzept gab?


Keine Abweichungen, sondern eine diametral unterschiedliche Haltung.



seahawk schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sprach der Veranstalter ja selber letztes Mal von 1,3 Millionen Teilnehmern, so dass die Veranstaltungsfläche niemals für die Einhaltung der Abstände ausreicht, wenn man die Angaben des Veranstalters zur letzten Demo als Maßstab nimmt. Das würde ich dann eine sehr elegante verwaltungsrechtlich begründete Ablehnung nennen.


Selbst schuld, wenn man die Größe seiner Peer Group durch die Filterbubble so komplett unterschiedlich wahr nimmt, dass man bei 15.000 Teilnehmern glaubt, da wäre das 100fache da gewesen


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist aber schon ein bedenklicher Präzedenzfall. Soll man dann alle 1. Mai Demos untersagen, weil es im letzten Jahr Randale gab oder alle Veranstaltungen und Demos bei denen es Abweichungen und Verstöße gegen das Sicherheitskonzept gab?



Nein.  Demos die ausufern sind das eine, diese im Vorraus zu untersagen weil eventuell es zu Ausschreitungen kommen könne, das ist nicht drin. Aber während einer weltweiten Pandemie ist die Gefährdung für die Demoteilnehmer UND für Personen die NICHT an der Demo teilnehmen deutlich höher. 
Jemand steckt sich auf der Demo an und trägt das zurück in seine Heimat, schon haben wir ein Ischgl Szenario. Das sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten. Das Versammlungsrecht beschneidet man nicht mal eben so.

Beispiel aus 2015: Demonstrationsverbot - nur im Ausnahmefall - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein.  Demos die ausufern sind das eine, diese im Vorraus zu untersagen weil eventuell es zu Ausschreitungen kommen könne, das ist nicht drin. Aber während einer weltweiten Pandemie ist die Gefährdung für die Demoteilnehmer UND für Personen die NICHT an der Demo teilnehmen deutlich höher.
> Jemand steckt sich auf der Demo an und trägt das zurück in seine Heimat, schon haben wir ein Ischgl Szenario. Das sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten. Das Versammlungsrecht beschneidet man nicht mal eben so.
> 
> Beispiel aus 2015: Demonstrationsverbot - nur im Ausnahmefall - Politik - SZ.de



Die Frage ist halt ob der Veranstalter ein glaubwürdiges Sicherheitskonzept vorlegt oder nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt ob der Veranstalter ein glaubwürdiges Sicherheitskonzept vorlegt oder nicht.



Wie soll das denn gehen?
Erstmal kann jeder teilnehmen und nur die Polizei kann Personen festnehmen und Platzverweise verteilen.
Zudem kann man recht schlecht vorausahnen, wie viele Teilnehmer dann wirklich kommen, da man sich ja nicht vorher als Teilnehmer anmelden muss.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt ob der Veranstalter ein glaubwürdiges Sicherheitskonzept vorlegt oder nicht.


Wie soll das gehen, wenn die Vorschrift Abstand + NMS sind und die Demo genau gegen diese Maßnahmen ist?


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen, wenn die Vorschrift Abstand + NMS sind und die Demo genau gegen diese Maßnahmen ist?



Wie bei vielen Demos kann ich auch gegen geltende gesetzliche Regelungen demonstrieren und sie trotzdem beachten. Dafür hat ein Veranstalter ja in der Theorie eigene Ordner, die auf ein Einhaltung der Vorgaben achten. Das reine Thema der Demo ist imho nicht substanziell genug um damit eine Ablehnung zu begründen.  Besser geeignet ist da die erwartete Teilnehmerzahl. Wenn der Veranstalter nun 25.000 beantragt und nach der vorherigen Veranstaltung selber von 1,3 Millionen spricht, dann ist das ein hinreichender Widerspruch das vorgelegte Konzept zurück zu weisen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie bei vielen Demos kann ich auch gegen geltende gesetzliche Regelungen demonstrieren und sie trotzdem beachten.


Du redest dich dumm raus. Es wird *GENAU* gegen die Regelungen demonstriert, die mit am Wichtigsten sind.

Um in deinem 1. Mai Kontext zu bleiben: Das ist so, als würde am 1. Mai eine Demo mit dem Titel "Wir liefern uns Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei!" angemeldet. Die würde auch niemals genehmigt werden.



seahawk schrieb:


> Dafür hat ein Veranstalter ja in der Theorie eigene Ordner, die auf ein Einhaltung der Vorgaben achten.


Haben die Ordner Teilnehmer, die gegen den gebotenen Abstand und das NMS-Tragen verstoßen haben zurecht gewiesen? Wurden Teilnehmer von den Ordnern von der Demo ausgeschlossen? Wenn ja: Wie viele jeweils?



seahawk schrieb:


> Das reine Thema der Demo ist imho nicht substanziell genug um damit eine Ablehnung zu begründen.


Wurde es ja auch nicht. Es wurde mit der Nicht-Einhaltung der Regeln begründet. Und eine Besserung ist offensichtlich nicht in Sicht, wie das Thema ja auch klar belegt.



seahawk schrieb:


> Besser geeignet ist da die erwartete Teilnehmerzahl. Wenn der Veranstalter nun 25.000 beantragt und nach der vorherigen Veranstaltung selber von 1,3 Millionen spricht, dann ist das ein hinreichender Widerspruch das vorgelegte Konzept zurück zu weisen.


Immerhin zeigt es ja, dass der Veranstalter offensichtlich weiß, was für eine Minderheit er vertritt. Warum man das dann mit Millionen in seiner Peer Group anders darstellen muss, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

Ich kann auch eine Demo mit dem Thema "Wir liefern uns Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei!" anmelden. Da steht dann im Sicherheitskonzept, dass man gegen Polizeigewalt demonstrieren möchte und jeder Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter 10 Wattebäuschen bekommt, die er symbolisch auf die Polizei werfen kann. 

Auch das Versagen des Konzept beim letzten Mal ist erstmal kein Ausschlusskriterium, wenn der Veranstalter ein Konzept hat, wie die Probleme von der letzten Veranstaltung nun nicht mehr auftreten sollen. Sorry, aber ich finde die Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit ein wichtiges Gut und das Thema gefällt uns nicht, reicht nicht für eine Untersagung. 

Dass der Veranstalter wahrscheinlich kein tragfähiges Konzept vorlegen konnte, ist etwas anderes und es ist gut, dass deswegen abgelehnt wird.


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2020)

Also ich würde sagen, die hatten ihre Chance.


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/demo-verbot-berlin-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Anmelder der Versammlungen, die Anfang August in Berlin  stattfanden, haben ganz bewusst die Regeln gebrochen, die sie vorher in  Gesprächen mit der Polizei akzeptiert hatten - dazu gehörten das Tragen  eines Mund-Nasen-Schutzes und das Einhalten des 1,5-Meter-Abstands." Ein  solches Verhalten sei nicht akzeptabel. Der Staat lasse sich nicht an  der Nase herumführen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kann auch eine Demo mit dem Thema "Wir liefern uns Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei!" anmelden. Da steht dann im Sicherheitskonzept, dass man gegen Polizeigewalt demonstrieren möchte und jeder Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter 10 Wattebäuschen bekommt, die er symbolisch auf die Polizei werfen kann.


Dann wirst du ausgelacht und erhälst keine Genehmigung. Genauso wie du hier im Forum gerade ausgelacht wirst.



seahawk schrieb:


> Auch das Versagen des Konzept beim letzten Mal ist erstmal kein Ausschlusskriterium, wenn der Veranstalter ein Konzept hat, wie die Probleme von der letzten Veranstaltung nun nicht mehr auftreten sollen. Sorry, aber ich finde die Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsfreiheit ein wichtiges Gut und das Thema gefällt uns nicht, reicht nicht für eine Untersagung.


Wie schon mal gefragt (warum du die frage ignorierst wissen wir wohl beide): Welches Vorgehen hatte der Veranstalter, um den Auflagen in Bezug auf NMS und Abstand gerecht zu werden und wie erfolgreich wurden diese durchgeführt?

Wenn ein Veranstalter offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist, die Auflagen durchzusetzen, dann ist ein Verbot natürlich gut und richtig. Sollte ja auch kein Betreiber ein neues AKW in Betrieb nehmen dürfen, nachdem er beim AKW vorher schon eine Kernschmelze verursacht hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Wenn ein Veranstalter offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist, die Auflagen durchzusetzen, dann ist ein Verbot natürlich gut und richtig. Sollte ja auch kein Betreiber ein neues AKW in Betrieb nehmen dürfen, nachdem er beim AKW vorher schon eine Kernschmelze verursacht hat.



Ein AKW-Betreiber kann das Gelände absperren und nur Personen Zugang geben, denen er vertraut.
Ein Demo-Veranstalter kann das nicht, da der nicht anderen Personen vorschreiben kann, dass die nicht auf die Straße dürfen und an den Demos teilnehmen dürfen.
Nur die Polizei kann da Platzverweise erteilen und Festnahmen durchführen, aber nicht ein Ordner einer Demonstration.

Der Veranstalter hat also in der Praxis gar keine Möglichkeit, die Verordnung umzusetzen, da er sie nicht durchsetzen kann.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ein Demo-Veranstalter kann das nicht, da der nicht anderen Personen vorschreiben kann, dass die nicht auf die Straße dürfen und an den Demos teilnehmen dürfen.
> Nur die Polizei kann da Platzverweise erteilen und Festnahmen durchführen, aber nicht ein Ordner einer Demonstration.


Er kann es auch ganz sein lassen, wenn er weiß, dass die Auflagen nicht einzuhalten sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er kann es auch ganz sein lassen, wenn er weiß, dass die Auflagen nicht einzuhalten sind.



Damit sind dann praktisch alle Demonstrationen betroffen, da bei jeder x-beliebigen Demo Leute kommen können, die sich nicht dran halten.
Es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter hat also in der Praxis gar keine Möglichkeit, die Verordnung umzusetzen, da er sie nicht durchsetzen kann.


Das ist falsch:



> Leiter und Ordner haben nicht das Recht, ihre Weisungen zwangsweise durchzusetzen. Sie müssen sich hierzu vielmehr polizeilicher Hilfe bedienen. Ein Einschreiten der Polizei ist möglich, wenn eine Straftat oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit vorliegt, aber auch, *wenn ein von der Versammlung ausgeschlossener Störer, die Versammlung nicht unverzüglich verlässt*.


ver.di &#8211; Hinweise fuer Ordner auf Demos

Heißt der Versammlungsleiter darf durch seine Ordner Personen von der Demo ausschließen. Dies wird dann von der umstehenden Polizei durchgesetzt. Es gilt für die Versammlung quasi Hausrecht.

Daher hat meine Frage immer noch Bestand. Kann/will sie jemand beantworten?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Damit sind dann praktisch alle Demonstrationen betroffen, da bei jeder x-beliebigen Demo Leute kommen können, die sich nicht dran halten.
> Es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


Komisch, dass es tausende Demos jedes Jahr schaffen. Ohne massig Verstöße bei der Demo und auch ohne Neonazis in ihren Reihen.

Wie machen die das nur?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Das ist falsch:
> 
> 
> ver.di &#8211; Hinweise fuer Ordner auf Demos
> ...


*Die Polizei *kann die entfernen, aber das ist Sache der Polizei und nicht der Ordner. Ergo benötigen die immer die Polizei. Wenn also eine Personengruppe eine Demo stören will, kommen die in Scharen her und halten sich nicht an die Verordnung, die Polizei kann aber unmöglich Tausende entfernen, das dauert eine Zeit. Ergo können so Demos effektiv gestört werden.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> *Die Polizei *kann die entfernen, aber das ist Sache der Polizei und nicht der Ordner. Ergo benötigen die immer die Polizei.


Gut, dann die Frage anders formuliert:

Wie viele Personen, die gegen NMS- oder Abstandsgebot verstoßen haben, wurden auf Weisung der Ordner durch die Polizei entfernt?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn also eine Personengruppe eine Demo stören will, kommen die in Scharen her und halten sich nicht an die Verordnung, die Polizei kann aber unmöglich Tausende entfernen, das dauert eine Zeit. Ergo können so Demos effektiv gestört werden.


Also wurde die "Wir wollen eine Ende des NMS- und Abstandsgebot"-Demo von einer anderen Personengruppe gestört, die sich nicht an das NMS- und Abstandsgebot innerhalb der Demo gehalten haben? 

Welche Personengruppe soll das gewesen sein? Und warum haben die Ordner (in Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei) nicht wenigstens *versucht* diese Personengruppe zu entfernen?


----------



## Whispercat (26. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Gut, dann die Frage anders formuliert:
> 
> Wie viele Personen, die gegen NMS- oder Abstandsgebot verstoßen haben, wurden auf Weisung der Ordner durch die Polizei entfernt?



Ich  frage mich eher woher du das wissen willst warst du etwa da ?  Aber die interessantere  Frage ist ja ohnehin, bei wievielen FFF, BLM und Antifa Demos wurde das  eigentlich durchgesetzt ? Wie, gar nicht ? 
Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren 

Von daher entbehrt es schon einer gewissen Ironie das man eine Demo wegen dem verbietet was einen bei Demos für die "richtige" Sache offensichtlich nicht juckt. Das macht die BLN Demo zwar nicht weniger dumm aber ist halt von Seiten der Politik eine wahnwitzig grandiose Idee mit solcher einer provokativen Doppelmoral genau das zu bedienen weshalb die Leute überhaupt erst auf die Strasse gehen.


----------



## keinnick (26. August 2020)

Plot twist... das finde ich schon seltsam: Gegenproteste gegen Anti-Corona-Demos in Berlin duerfen stattfinden - WELT

Dann müssen sie sich in Berlin nicht wundern, wenn trotzdem alle dort auftauchen. Bin gespannt auf Samstag.


----------



## tobse2056 (26. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Plot twist... das finde ich schon seltsam: Gegenproteste gegen Anti-Corona-Demos in Berlin duerfen stattfinden - WELT
> 
> Dann müssen sie sich in Berlin nicht wundern, wenn trotzdem alle dort auftauchen. Bin gespannt auf Samstag.



Wieso seltsam ?  Ist doch der beste Beweis dafür das Demonstrationen nicht einschränkt sind sondern nur die Demonstrationen die  in der Vergangenheit bewiesen haben das sie sich nicht an die Anordnungen halten.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Wieso seltsam ?  Ist doch der beste Beweis dafür das Demonstrationen nicht einschränkt sind sondern nur die Demonstrationen  in der Vergangenheit bewiesen haben das sie sich nicht an die Anordnungen halten.


Damit wird aber Öl ins Feuer gegossen. Ich glaube am WE wirds richtig knallen.

Es kann natürlich auch noch sein das ein Gericht das Verbot kippt. Aber ich glaube auch dann wird es Ausschreitungen geben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, die Behauptung, wir hätten schon immer Angst vor Menschen mit Maske gehabt ergibt keinen Sinn.



Das war deine These, welche du aus dem Interview abgeleitet hast.
Ich sehe vor Masken keine relevanten Ängste, welche sich durch die Berufsausübung ergeben. 
(Arbeiter, Ärzte, Lackierer)

Dein Ziel war es hier konkret die Thesen der Psychologin anhand vermeintlicher Widersprüche, der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben, jedoch ist es, wenn man das gesamte Interview liest, weit weniger widersprüchlich als du es darzustellen versuchst.

Am Ende steht die Erkenntnis, auch gestützt durch die Studie, dass unter anderem mit der Einführung einer Maskenpflicht ein verstärkender Effekt auftritt, der sich durch psychovegetative Beschwerden/ Stressreaktionen, wie Mißempfindungen, Schlafstörungenm Kopfschmerzen, Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen und sich in allgemeiner Herabsetzung des Selbst - und Körperempfindens, manifestiert.

Man könnte diesbezüglich noch eine ganze Zeit weiter schwurbeln, am Ende steht man immer vor der Erkenntnis, dass Infektionszahlen bereits vor Einsetzen der harten Maßnahmen rapide sanken und es keiner Maskenpflicht im ÖPNV, in Geschäften und Schulen sowie Veranstaltungen im Freien bei ausreichend Sicherheitsabstand bedurfte.

Die Hypothese dass Masken zu einer relevanten Nichtverbreitung der Viren beiträgen  ist außerdem in vielfältigen Studien alles andere als sicher und höchst umstritten.

Zu Befürchten ist, dass  Schaden der Masken (und dazu zählen nicht nur die unmittelbaren Schäden) und einiger Maßnahmen weit höher ist, als der Nutzen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Damit hat aber niemand eine Gefahr assoziiert. Wenn Bauarbeiter ein Haus abreisen und Staubmasken tragen, Personen die in Reinräumen arbeiten, die sich vor Dämpfen / Rauch schützen...  Feuerwehrleute die in ein brennendes Haus gehen.



Warum sollte man bei Feuerwehrleuten eine Gefahr assoziieren, wenn diese bei Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeiten aus Schutzgründen eine Maske tragen?
Ich glaube du machst dich hier gerade selbst ein wenig lächerlich und versuchst die Quintessenz des Interviews auf Inhalte zu reduzieren, die gar nicht vorkamen, welche du erst eingebracht hast.

Hier diskutierst du also nicht den Inhalt des Interview, sondern deine eigene Schlussfolgerung, die wie ich schon vorhin gesagt habe, als Bullenschei*e sehe.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was für einen Denkfehler muss man haben wenn man Menschen mit Maske als Bedrohung ansieht.



Na das ist doch relativ gängige Psychologie und kann nicht mit Denkfehlern assoziiert werden.
Unterbewusste neuropsychologische Prozesse, welche sich auf dein Verhalten auswirken, kannst du nicht als Denkfehler klassifizieren, wenn überhaupt ist letzterer Teil einer Kompensationsmöglichkeit.

Kompensationsmöglichkeit, dahingehend, anderen einen Denkfehler zu unterstellen und der eigenen auch unterbewusst stattfindenden, erschwerenden Emotionswahrnehmung, resultierend in einem geringeren Vertrauen in der Selbstwahrnehmung, zu entfliehen.

Und wir sprechen nicht nur über psychisch vorbelastete Menschen, auch wenn dein Beitrag das suggeriert und gleichzeitig jene Menschen abwertet.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Deduktion ist Bullshit. Schafft man die Maskenpflicht ab, dann sind all diejenige, die Angst vor Personen ohne Maske haben wohl deutlich im Nachteil, denn die Fallzahlen steigen gerade wieder, damit auch die Angst vor einer Infektion.



Die Angst vor einer Infektion wird durch die Politik geschürt, vor allem mit der Maskenpflicht nochmal gesteigert, denn so es, wie die Psychologin korrekt feststellt, für jene die keine Maske tragen wollen, Konfliktpotenzial entsteht, für jeden die Maske Tragen und welche Menschen die keine tragen, ebenso Konfliktpotenzial entsteht, ich denke du hast in deinem Zitat eine Formulierung übersehen. (Im übertragenen Sinn). Nur weil du behauptest du siehst Menschen die Maske tragen nicht als Gefahr an, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es dein Unterbewusstsein nicht sehr wohl tut.

Die Fallzahlen der Rhinoviren und die der SARS-Viren steigen trotz der Maskenpflicht.
Wird die Maskenpflicht von heute auf morgen abgeschafft, sind alle die, die Angst vor Menschen mit keiner Maske haben, betroffen und auch alle, die Ängste und Psychische Folgen aufgrund der Maske entwickeln



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man darf sich bei Menschen mit einer Meinung wie der Deinen dafür bedanken, dass die Zahlen wieder steigen. Denn wie du sagst, wir hatten die Fallzahlen im Griff, durch Abstandsregeln, durch Schließung von Einrichtungen des öffentlichen Lebens, durch die Maskenpflicht.



Und man darf sich bei Menschen mit deiner undifferenzierten Meinung bedanken, dass Menschen Schäden von den Masken davontragen, die gar nichts zum Abklingen der Pandemie beigetragen haben und deren Nutzen zweifelhaft ist, denn bereits lange vor Einführung der Maskenpflicht und sogar vor dem Lockdown sowie Schulschließungen, die R Zahl massiv gesunken ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Da aber immer mehr Menschen diese Regeln vernachlässigen kommt es wieder zu steigenden Infektionszahlen.




Dazu wird es x-fach kommen werden, weil die Gesamtheit der Maßnahmen nur noch von 49% der Bevölkerung mitgetragen wird, was aber nicht heißt, dass die Fallzahlen massiv steigen werden.
Wir haben seit Monaten eine gleichbleibende sogar leicht rückfällige Belegung von Intensivbetten, IFR Raten die permanent langsam auf das Grippeniveau zurückgehen, das ist natürlich für viele Menschen irgendwann die Bereitschaft die Maßnahmen voll mitzugehen, deutlich reduziert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> .
> Auf die Frage, was am meisten an der MNS Pflicht stört gibts dann solche Perlen:



"_Dass sie im umliegenden Ausland (NL, CH, A) nicht gilt und bei uns als `Heilige Kuh`&#8220; angesehen wird."

_Na, wenn du 1200 Menschen fragst und die Probleme eruierst, dann findet man sicherlich solche Perlen, aber das diskredtiert ja in keiner Weise die Studie, sondern zeigt im Moment, dass du relativ unbewaffnet bist und dir wie auch schon im Interview mit der Psychologin einen kleinen Teil herauspickst.

Da war also wirklich eine Aussage der aufgenommenen Aussagen nicht akurrat (Zeitliche Abstände mal unbeachtet)
Anlass zur Sorge wäre, wenn es nicht so ist.

Niederlande: Maskenpflicht gilt in Amsterdam und Rotterdam | nrz.de | NL setzt Maskenpflicht an Orten mit steigenden Infektionen ein.
Masken Schweiz - Maskenpflicht
Schutzmassnahme: Wo die Maskenpflicht aktuell gilt - Coronavirus-Information Aut - wer hätte es gedacht, Maskenpflicht




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du bist angstfrei, das ist total super. Trotzdem kannst man das Virus bekommen und andere, die nicht angstfrei sind, anstecken. Das ist Egoismus in Reinkultur und keine psychische Erkrankung.



Man muss eben zwischen Sicherheit und Freiheit abwägen und das tun immer mehr Menschen und kommen zu der Erkenntis, dass der Schaden des Lockdowns und vor allem der Maskenpflicht den Nutzen übersteigt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Dasselbe. Kein Verständnis für die Situation, dafür aber ein Gefühl der Benachteiligung. Die Beispiele sind voll davon.



Ja, man wird ja auch benachteiligt. Überlege doch mal ein wenig wie sich dein soziales Leben verändert hat.
Gut, wenn man nur im Keller sitzt und keine soziale Kontakte benötigt, ist das was anderes.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Aversionsbedingtes MNS-Vermeidungsbestreben - dass ist das Stichwort. Weil sie es nicht wollen weil sie es nicht verstehen.



Ja, natürlich. 
Angenommen jemand möchte aversionsbedingt nicht mit dem Flieger fliegen, nunja was heißt schon angenommen, hatte mehrfach solche Fälle.
Dann hilft es nicht zu sagen, er verstehe da etwas nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Niemand muss sich wegen MNS aus der Gesellschaft zurückziehen, man setzt einfach das Ding auf bevor man einen Laden betritt und fertig.



Müssen nicht, man tut es aber automatisch, weil eine Maskenpflicht ein hohes Risiko impliziert und gleichzeitig vielfältige Freizeitbeschäftigungen einschränkt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh... Mein Fehler, man hätt vllt erstmal auf die Autorin schauen sollen.
> Daniela Prousa | Rubikon
> Online-Magazin "Rubikon": Zweifel in der eigenen Echo-Kammer | UEbermedien
> 
> "Kein Zweifel, in &#8222;Rubikon&#8220; finden sich überaus lesenswerte Texte. "





hoffgang schrieb:


> Also eine Dame, die Autorin bei dieser Website ist, macht eine Studie und andere Autoren dieser Website nutzen diese dann als Beleg für die eigene Theorie.



Wäre die Frage, wie lange die Frau schon Autorin bei Rubikon News ist und inwiefern diese Feststellung sich auf die Glaubwürdigkeit der Studie auswirkt, im Generellen sehe ich keinerlei Artikel der Frau vor Sommer 2020, wobei sich deine Kritik nur gegen die Person an sich richtet. Inhaltlich kommt nicht viel bei rum.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja Geil. Wenn du zur Untersuchung halt mehrheitlich Maskengegner einlädst, was für Ergebnisse erwartest du denn dann auch?



Apothekenumschau 50+ gehören bestimmt auch zu den Maskengegnern.


----------



## fipS09 (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit wird aber Öl ins Feuer gegossen.


Was ist die Alternative? Womit soll man begründen die Gegenveranstaltung abzusagen?
Ich denke wer die Gegenveranstaltung zu einer Demonstration gegen die aktuellen Regelungen besucht, wird sich hoffentlich an die Regelungen selbst halten.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man bei Feuerwehrleuten eine Gefahr assoziieren, wenn diese bei Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeiten *aus Schutzgründen* eine Maske tragen?


Und warum sollte man eine Gefahr assoziieren wenn "normale" Menschen Masken *aus Schutzgründen* tragen?


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was ist die Alternative? Womit soll man begründen die Gegenveranstaltung abzusagen?
> Ich denke wer die Gegenveranstaltung zu einer Demonstration gegen die aktuellen Regelungen besucht, wird sich hoffentlich an die Regelungen selbst halten.


Ja aber das provoziert die anderen Parteien umso mehr. Und die werden trotzdem alle nach Berlin kommen.
Das wird sehr ungemütlich am Samstag.
In der Haut der Polizisten dort möchte ich nicht stecken.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2020)

Berlin hat jetzt endlich die Corona-Demos verboten. 
Befuerchtete Verstoesse: Berlin verbietet Corona-Demos | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Berlin hat jetzt endlich die Corona-Demos verboten.
> Befuerchtete Verstoesse: Berlin verbietet Corona-Demos | tagesschau.de


Wurde hier doch schon alles gepostet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber das provoziert die anderen Parteien umso mehr.



Die Nasen da sind sowieso nicht zu retten. Ob die Veranstaltung stattfinden darf oder nicht - die Reaktionen sind "die da oben *schrei* Meinungsfreiheit *krächz* Lügenpresse!!!11eins" und so weiter. Ob man ihnen erlaubt das öffentlich rumzubrüllen oder nichts ändert an denen rein gar nix, mehr on-tilt können die kaum noch werden. Dann besser absagen und Zuwiederhandler einsacken - der Aufwand für die Behörden ist der gleiche wie ne Demo durchzuführen und die Gesamtgefahr für alle anderen "normalen" Leute ist geringer.

Klar kommen die dann mit dem Argument ihre Meinungsfreiheit würde beschnitten - aber das haben sie doch sowieso. Wenn man an der Überzeugung der Gruppe durch ich nenns mal guten Willen sowieso nichts ändern kann dann kann man sie zum Schutze aller anderen auch einschränken.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann besser absagen und Zuwiederhandler einsacken - der Aufwand für die Behörden ist der gleiche wie ne Demo durchzuführen und die Gesamtgefahr für alle anderen "normalen" Leute ist geringer.


Das unterschätz mal nicht. Das kann zu Dynamiken führen, da am WE, welche vorher schwer einzuschätzen sind.
In Stuttgart das waren nur ein paar Hundert die randaliert haben.
Ob die Demos jetzt am Samstag sich so einfach auflösen lassen da habe ich meine Zweifel.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man eine Gefahr assoziieren wenn "normale" Menschen Masken *aus Schutzgründen* tragen?



Naja, wenn du in ein brennendes Gebäude gehst oder im Wald Bäume sägst, liegt der Grund, weshalb man eine Schutzmaske trägt wohl auf der Hand, oder nicht?

Oder tragen die Feuerwehrler, Polizisten, Lackierer auch im Supermarkt die Arbeitskleidung?



hoffgang schrieb:


> So siehts aus, leider hat man exakt das Gegenteil davon getan und aller Welt gezeigt, dass man dazu nicht in der Lage ist.



Was so ziemlich für jede Demonstration im freien gilt und kaum eine Ansteckungsgefahr existiert, deshalb ist das Verbot rein politisch motiviert und spielt den Demonstranten nur in die Hände.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein. Demos die ausufern sind das eine, diese im Vorraus zu untersagen weil eventuell es zu Ausschreitungen kommen könne, das ist nicht drin.



Man kann generell keine Demonstrationen absagen, weil es zu Regelverstößen aller Art kommen könnte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber während einer weltweiten Pandemie ist die Gefährdung für die Demoteilnehmer UND für Personen die NICHT an der Demo teilnehmen deutlich höher.



Fehlt leider komplett der Beweis, denn gerade unter freiem Himmel ist die Ansteckungsgefahr sehr gering, solange ich nicht mit anderen Demonstranten kuschel.
Es gab keine relevanten Infektionen nach der BLM Demo und auch nicht bei anderen, sowie der am 1. August.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jemand steckt sich auf der Demo an und trägt das zurück in seine Heimat, schon haben wir ein Ischgl Szenario.



Und selbst wenn, du wirst nie ein Grundrauschen eines Virus komplett wegbekommen, es sei denn das Virus stirbt aus.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (26. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich  frage mich eher woher du das wissen willst warst du etwa da ?  Aber die interessantere  Frage ist ja ohnehin, bei wievielen FFF, BLM und Antifa Demos wurde das  eigentlich durchgesetzt ? *Wie, gar nicht *?
> Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren


Hast du da Belege für?

Hier mal ein Bild von BLM und den Anti-Corona-Protesten in Berlin. Mal gucken ob du den Unterschied bemerkst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte belege, dass bei den Anti-Corona Protesten die Abstands- und NMS-Gebote durchgesetzt wurden, während das bei den FFF/BLM/AntiFa Demos nicht der Fall war.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Von daher entbehrt es schon einer gewissen Ironie das man eine Demo wegen dem verbietet was einen bei Demos für die "richtige" Sache offensichtlich nicht juckt.


s.o.

Demo != Demo


----------



## tobse2056 (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das unterschätz mal nicht. Das kann zu Dynamiken führen, da am WE, welche vorher schwer einzuschätzen sind.
> In Stuttgart das waren nur ein paar Hundert die randaliert haben.
> Ob die Demos jetzt am Samstag sich so einfach auflösen lassen da habe ich meine Zweifel.



Zur not Wasserwerfer und Tränengas einsetzen bis die endlich verstehen das deren Verhalten falsch ist. Wenn man in Gesellschaft lebt muss  auch deren Regeln beachten. Und wenn sie anders nicht verstehen wollen  .


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das unterschätz mal nicht. Das kann zu Dynamiken führen, da am WE, welche vorher schwer einzuschätzen sind.



Stimmt. Und warum kann etwas so eskalieren? Weil die Offiziellen massiv zu wenig Personal/material haben und einsetzen - und im Eskalationsfall auch hierzulande nicht mehr mit der entsprechenden Verhältnismäßigkeit vorgehen können da dann sofort Skandal geschrien wird. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin absolut gegen Polizeigewalt oder sinnlosen Wasserwerfern und solche Sachen. Aber wenn eine Party so richtig eskaliert reichen hier schon 100 Leute dass der Staatsapparat ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche schaut.

Wenn der Demonstrant weiß, dass er quasi nichts zu befürchten hat egal was er tut und wenn der Polizist weiß, dass jede Handlung ihm im Krisenfall sofort den Job kosten kann wenn er in ne blöde Situation kommt dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn wenige wie sie so schön bezeichnet wurden "Covidioten" es schaffen könnten im worst case da blutige Krawalle zu veranstalten.

An der Stelle sind wir einfach zu lasch unterwegs mittlerweile. Man muss ja um Gottes willen nicht das andere viel schlimmere Extrem haben (man sehe sich an wie Länder mit äähhh "weniger freier Meinung" damit umgehen...) aber wir sind da wenns wirklich mal knallt finde ich deutlich zu weich. Jemand der ne Flasche auf nen Polizisten wirft darf ruhig nen Knüppel zwischen die Lichter bekommen und in der Zelle aufwachen. Da muss ich nicht vorher mit "äähhmmm ja du das fand ich jetz nich so knorke" kommen.


Kennste hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nicht ernst nehmen bitte^^)


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn der Demonstrant weiß, dass er quasi nichts zu befürchten hat egal was er tut und wenn der Polizist weiß, dass jede Handlung ihm im Krisenfall sofort den Job kosten kann wenn er in ne blöde Situation kommt dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn wenige wie sie so schön bezeichnet wurden "Covidioten" es schaffen könnten im worst case da blutige Krawalle zu veranstalten.


Ja und heutzutage hat jeder Honk ein Handy und kann das von überall filmen und ins Netz stellen.
Dann wird die Polizei schnell wieder als "Prügeltrupp" bezeichnet, wenns ungünstig verläuft. 
Möglicherweise auch weil s dann aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und manipuliert wurde. Was noch mehr die Wut der Covidioten anfeuert.


----------



## Whispercat (26. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von BLM und den Anti-Corona-Protesten in Berlin. Mal gucken ob du den Unterschied bemerkst
> https://cdn.prod.www.spiegel.de/ima...-6944a3a09d3a_w948_r1.77_fpx40.7_fpy49.98.jpg
> https://berliner-zeitung.imgix.net/2020/8/26/a0b1bd5d-7072-4364-acc8-5bf415a4be83.jpeg?rect=497%2C405%2C4975%2C2798&w=1024&auto=format




Macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied ob auf der BLM Demo 50% ne Maske nicht oder falsch trägt denn 1,5m Abstand halten auch die im Leben nicht. Und btw. ich bevorzuge ja dieses hervorragende Video : 
Berlin, 06.06.2020: Demonstration gegen Rassismus (Black Lives Matter); rechtsextremer Gegenprotest - YouTube des jüdischen Forums.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Bitte belege, dass bei den Anti-Corona Protesten die Abstands- und NMS-Gebote durchgesetzt wurden, während das bei den FFF/BLM/AntiFa Demos nicht der Fall war.



Ich weiss von der Corona Demo das die Cops laut unseren Medien die Demo aufgelöst haben, ob da Leute eingesackt wurden oder anderweitig gemassregelt darüber hab ich nichts gelesen und deswegen würde ich auch gerne wissen woher du es wissen willst. Ich hab aber obwohl ich sogar danach gesucht hab nichts davon in den Medien gehört das die Polizei gegen die BLM Demo vorgegangen wäre, obwohl man sich ebenfalls nicht um Abstand geschert hat und gefühlt 50% keine Maske hatten oder diese unterm Mund hatten. Antifa dasselbe, Bandanas sind zwar putzig und essentiell fürs edgy Rebellenoutfit aber als Maske taugen die herzlich wenig.


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2020)

Ach Licht, dass du den Mist auch noch verteidigst. Jemanden der Impfskeptiker unterstützt, auf Corona Demos auftritt und seinen Fragenbogen bei Epochtimes, KenFM und anderen einschlägigen Seiten geteilt hat.
Klar, man hat das auch in irgendwelche Hausfrauengruppen gepackt. Aber was glaubst du, wer macht eher bei einer solchen Umfrage mit? Diejenigen, die Masken ablehnen, oder diejenigen, denen das einfach egal ist weil sie sich dran halten?

Zeigt doch nur, dass du komplett in deiner Blase lebst und garnicht mehr merkst was für Unfugquellen du hier anschleppst. Schau doch mal wo diese tolle Studie so zitiert wird.
Nur auf Websiten mit, nennen wir es mal alternativen Fakten. Zufall? Achja, richtig, die Mainstreammedien verweigern sich ja der Wahrheit - mein Fehler. Das wirds sicher sein.

Und wie immer, den Kern der Kritik lässt du außen vor. Auf Rubikon wurde doch gepostet, dass die Studie vor allem Maskengegner untersucht. Und klar könnte man sich inhaltlich damit befassen. Nur was bringt das wenn man feststellt, dass dies kein Querschnitt der Bevölkerung ist, sondern überwiegend aus Personen besteht, die MNS grundsätzlich ablehnen. Wie soll da eine echte Untersuchung psychischer Probleme bei rauskommen? 

Das ist so lustig, weil 2 Minuten lang war ich wirklich beeindruckt. Naja, solange wie es halt gedauert hat die minimale Glitzerschicht von diesem Haufen Dreck zu kratzen. Aber ich hatte was zu lachen.
Aber komm, ich beschäftige mich mal mit deinen "Argumenten":




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, man wird ja auch benachteiligt. Überlege doch mal ein wenig wie sich dein soziales Leben verändert hat.
> Gut, wenn man nur im Keller sitzt und keine soziale Kontakte benötigt, ist das was anderes.



Tja, ist der Unterschied zwischen Scheinfreundschaften und echten Freundschaften. Letztere halten was aus. Z.b. Covid. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Angenommen jemand möchte aversionsbedingt nicht mit dem Flieger fliegen, nunja was heißt schon angenommen, hatte mehrfach solche Fälle.
> Dann hilft es nicht zu sagen, er verstehe da etwas nicht.



Nur gefährdet er damit auch niemanden. Er reist einfach nicht, bzw. anders. Gibt auch Leute, die haben Angst mit dem Fahrstuhl zu fahren - die nehmen dann die Treppe und gut ist. Wer auf MNS verzichtet - auch wenn du das vehement leugnest - kann anderen damit potentiell schaden, einfach weil er sein Ansteckungsrisiko erhöht und dass der umstehenden Personen. Und ich erwähne es erneut. Der Fetzen Stoff ist nur für einen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung dieses Landes eine Behinderung, der Rest hat einfach nur großes Mimimi. 
Aber ich seh schon, gibt halt zuviele Menschen die Jim Carrey Filme zu ernst nehmen und glauben Die Maske wäre ganz doll schlimm zu Ihnen wenn man sie aufsetzt.

Oh und zum Thema Aggression & MNS.
Wenn du deine Freiheit über die Gesundheit anderer setzt, dann kann ich schon verstehen, dass Personen darauf aggressiv reagieren.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Müssen nicht, man tut es aber automatisch, weil eine Maskenpflicht ein hohes Risiko impliziert und gleichzeitig vielfältige Freizeitbeschäftigungen einschränkt.



Ohja, die Freizeit ganz schlimm. Und Bayern will jetzt sogar ab einer gewissen Uhrzeit den Alkohol verbieten! Potzblitz, was unsere Psychologin da erst für unmittelbare Folgen für die Psyche erkennen wird.


Und bitte - in Zukunft keine "Studien" mehr die direkt aus dem inneren Kreis der Covid-Lächerlichkeiten kommt.
Danke.


Edith:
Ah zu gut, die Alte will ihre eigene Studie als Argument bei einer Klage gegen die MNS Pflicht nutzen. Das ist besser als Comedy.
Und  @Lichtbringer einfach mal auf die Facebookseite der Dame gehen. Wenn du jetzt noch irgendwie leugnen willst, dass die Dame sich sehr deutlich im Covid-Leugner Lager bewegt, dann hätt ich auch gern was von den Mittelchen die du offensichtlich einwerfen musst.
Aber hey, ist sicher wieder nur personenbezogene Kritik und deren eigene Meinung hat gaaaanz bestimmt garkeinen Einfluss auf eine von Ihr erstellte Studie zu ihrem aktuellen Lieblingsthema...

Oh nur nebenbei. Weil, die Dame ist ja vom Fach und so. Man rate wie viele Studien sie bei Psycharchives bislang veröffentlicht hat. Kommste nicht drauf... Eine. Eine einzige. Ganz bestimmt wahnsinnig repräsentativ und nach allen Methoden der modernen Forschung durchgeführt. #Begeisterung.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Das macht die BLM Demo zwar nicht weniger dumm aber ist halt von Seiten der Politik eine wahnwitzig grandiose Idee mit solcher einer provokativen Doppelmoral genau das zu bedienen weshalb die Leute überhaupt erst auf die Strasse gehen.



Vor allem weil große Teile der BLM Demonstranten selbst Rassisten sind und da eigentlich das gleiche angewandt werden müsste, wie bei den Corona-Demonstrationen.

Die standen ja noch wesentlich dichter als bei den üblichen Corona-Demos.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ach Licht, dass du den Mist auch noch verteidigst.



Tut mir leid, ich sehe nicht wo deine gezielten Hasstiraden und AdHominem Argumente, wer wie und wo etwas publiziert den Inhalt der Studie widerlegen oder die Maskenpflicht rechtfertigen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jemanden der Impfskeptiker unterstützt



Man muss immer den Schaden der Impfung mit dem Nutzen abwägen, insofern sehe ich manche Impfungen als sehr skeptisch, andere wiederum nicht. Grundsätzlich würde ich Usern die rein auf assoziative Argumente setzen, also sagen etwas ist falsch, weil Person A oder B diese und jene Ansicht hat, gar nicht antworten, weil eine Diskussion nicht lohnt.
Andererseits bleibt der Unfug unwidersprochen stehen, da muss man dann eben abwägen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber was glaubst du, wer macht eher bei einer solchen Umfrage mit? Diejenigen, die Masken ablehnen, oder diejenigen, denen das einfach egal ist weil sie sich dran halten?



Man könnte auch annehmen, dass  (Maskenbefürworter) (im Juni) deutlich bevorzugt teilgenommen haben, was die Studie inhaltlich nicht widerlegt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Zeigt doch nur, dass du komplett in deiner Blase lebst und garnicht mehr merkst was für Unfugquellen du hier anschleppst. Schau doch mal wo diese tolle Studie so zitiert wird.



Ich frage mich immer mehrere Dinge und zwar:

Wo sind die Quellen, die eine außergewöhnliche Mortalität dieses Virus belegen?

Wo sind die Quellen, die eine Notwendigkeit von Masken im Unterricht, im ÖPNV und in Geschäften anzeigen?

Wo sind die Quellen, die diesen Lockdown als verhältnismäßige Maßnahme rechtfertigen?

Wo sind die Quellen, die es rechtfertigen Kinder innerhalb der eigenen vier Wände in ihr Zimmer zu sperren und von Mama und Papa zu isolieren?

Mir soll jemand mal schlüssig aufzeigen, weshalb diese Maßnahmen in der Form wie sie beschlossen wurden in irgendeiner Weise gerechtfertigt sind und waren.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur auf Websiten mit, nennen wir es mal alternativen Fakten. Zufall?



Nein, kein Zufall, denn im Mainstream werden die Kritiker nicht gehört und das obwohl es einige sind.
Auch Streeck hatte massiv damit zu kämpfen, obwohl seine Studie einen hohen IFR Wert von 0,36% ermittelte.

Wie wir wissen, liegen wir im Moment nur noch bei 0,24% weltweit, Tendenz sinkend.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Achja, richtig, die Mainstreammedien verweigern sich ja der Wahrheit - mein Fehler. Das wirds sicher sein.



Wahrheit nicht unbedingt, sie verweigern sich einer offenen Diskussion.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wie immer, den Kern der Kritik lässt du außen vor. Auf Rubikon wurde doch gepostet, dass die Studie vor allem Maskengegner untersucht.



Das tut sie nicht, das ist Unsinn, in Wirklichkeit lässt du den Kern der Kritik an den Maßnahmen ja komplett außen vor, wie es die meisten hier tun.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und klar könnte man sich inhaltlich damit befassen.



Die Tatsache, dass du es nicht tust, spricht nicht gerade für dich.
Man kann sehr bald auch noch andere Studien finden, die das gleiche zeigen werden.
Generell werden die Schäden durch diese Politik, die nächsten Monate deutlicher hervortreten, wir haben hier ja gesehen, dass Realitätsverweigerer auch die Verschiebung notwendiger OPs geleugnet haben, um im Schnitt den Tod von 82jährigen zu verhindern.

In Schweden liegt das Durchschnittsalter der Corona-Toten bei 86 Jahren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, ist der Unterschied zwischen Scheinfreundschaften und echten Freundschaften.



Damit bestätigst du ja meine Vermutung, dass du im Keller sitzt.
Wer kein soziales Leben hat, kann es natürlich auch nicht vermissen, somit sind auch die psychischen Beeinträchtigungen reduziert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur gefährdet er damit auch niemanden. Er reist einfach nicht, bzw. anders. Gibt auch Leute, die haben Angst mit dem Fahrstuhl zu fahren - die nehmen dann die Treppe und gut ist.



Aber das ist doch gar nicht der Punkt.
Das ist doch deine Anamnese. Jemand versteht etwas nicht, jemand hat einen Denkfehler, jemand ist dumm, hat einen geringen IQ und lehnt deshalb die Maske ab und unterbewusste neuropsychologische Prozesse blendest du dann in deiner Überheblichkeit komplett aus.

Das zeigt ja schon deine Signatur.



> Sollten meine Argumente zu komplex erscheinen, oder der geneigte Leser Probleme haben diese zu verstehen, so bitte ich um eine PM.
> Ich werde dann versuchen den Sachverhalt in ​Leichter Sprache darzustellen. - Gern geschehen.​



Da liegt wohl ein gewisses Anspruchsdenken zugrunde und die Sehnsucht danach andere Meinungen generell abzuqualifizieren. Mit solchen Sprüchen ist man schnell verbrannt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Freiheit über die Gesundheit anderer setzt, dann kann ich schon verstehen, dass Personen darauf aggressiv reagieren.



Wieso denn ich, ich bin der letzte der Risikogruppen ansteckt oder dazu rät sich anzustecken.
Man steckt sich ja auch bei einer Grippe nicht an - ist unangenehm.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohja, die Freizeit ganz schlimm.



Man kann ja nur etwas vermissen, was man vorher nicht hatte.
Auszugehen, am Sportplatz Fußball zu spielen, Abends im Casino Pokern, Hausparty, ein Konzert besuchen, Lasertag, usw. 

Wie lange soll das noch so weitergehen? Bis wir einen Impfstoff haben, oder die IFR Raten nach der ersten Schauderwelle auf Grippeniveau zusammensinken?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und bitte - in Zukunft keine "Studien" mehr die direkt aus dem inneren Kreis der Covid-Lächerlichkeiten kommt.



Dann lohnt es sich auch keinerlei Studien zu verlinken, da du das ja so immer definieren kannst und dich inhaltlich nicht damit auseinandersetzt. Ein Ideologe wie er im Buche steht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ah zu gut, die Alte will ihre eigene Studie als Argument bei einer Klage gegen die MNS Pflicht nutzen. Das ist besser als Comedy.



So wie das RKI ihre eigenen Studien als Argument für die Maskenpflicht genutzt haben. Realsatire.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wurde hier doch schon alles gepostet.



Ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und hatte jetzt nicht den nerv hier 20 Seiten zu lesen. Zumal ja eh wieder viele Post vom Corona-Leugner und deren Richtigstellung dabei gewesen sein werden. 
Edit: Siehe hier:



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Andererseits bleibt der Unfug unwidersprochen stehen, da muss man dann eben abwägen.



Dann hört doch endlich auf ständig solchen Müll/Quatsch/Unfug zu schreiben und andere FakeNews/Verschwörungstheroen zu verbreiten. Dann muss denen auch nicht ständig jemand widersprechen. 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Antifa dasselbe, Bandanas sind zwar putzig und essentiell fürs edgy Rebellenoutfit aber als Maske taugen die herzlich wenig.



Das ist egal. Entscheidend ist, das man ein Tuch oder Maske vor dem Mund hat und nicht was für eine. 
Die Vorschriften schreiben nur das Bedecken vor.

Aber die Nazis auf den Nazidemos, welche nun verboten sind, hätten ja nicht mal das hinbekommen.


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Vor allem weil große Teile der BLM Demonstranten selbst Rassisten sind


Echt? Erklär mir das mal bitte.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Echt? Erklär mir das mal bitte.



Naja, das liegt ja alleine schon in der Bezeichnung der Bewegung.
Black Lifes Matter. Geh doch auf die Straße und trage ein T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift White Lifes Matter.
Mal sehen was passiert.

All Lifes Matter, wäre eine vernünftige Bewegung.


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2020)

Das geht ja gut ab bei den Covidioten. Die faseln von Waffengewalt, Hinrichtungen, KZs und ARD/ZDF Senderstürmungen.

Aufrufe zu Waffengewalt & Widerstand: Extreme Reaktionen auf Demo-Verbot - Volksverpetzer


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Geh doch auf die Straße und trage ein T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift White Lives Matter.
> Mal sehen was passiert.


Es passiert genau das Richtige.

Du bist auch so ein Kandidat, der aus der bequemen Postion der weißen Kartoffel beklagt, dass einem systemischer Rassismus vorgeworfen wird, um sich 2 Minuten später über die Umbenennung der Zigeunersoße zu beschweren.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es passiert genau das Richtige.



Na, was passiert denn? Glaubst du Rassismus gäbe es nur gegen Schwarze?
Dann warst du noch nicht in den USA.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Du bist auch so ein Kandidat, der aus der bequemen Postion der weißen Kartoffel beklagt, dass einem systemischer Rassismus vorgeworfen wird, um sich 2 Minuten später über die Umbenennung der Zigeunersoße zu beschweren.



Und was willst du woher wissen? Prinzipiell sind Bezeichnungen die beleidigend wirken, aus dem Sprachgebrauch zu entfernen, oder warum denkst du ich würde das anders sehen?Besser nimmt man Soße nach Zigeuner Art, gibt ja auch keine Spanier-Soße.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das geht ja gut ab bei den Covidioten. Die faseln von Waffengewalt, Hinrichtungen, KZs und ARD/ZDF Senderstürmungen.



Das ist ein kleiner Teil der Hildmann-Gruppe, man darf da weder ins gewaltbereite Antifanten-Lager noch ins Rechtsextremistische Lager zu viel hineininterpretieren.
Solche Texte gabs auch ohne Covid-19.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das geht ja gut ab bei den Covidioten. Die faseln von Waffengewalt, Hinrichtungen, KZs und ARD/ZDF Senderstürmungen.
> 
> Aufrufe zu Waffengewalt & Widerstand: Extreme Reaktionen auf Demo-Verbot - Volksverpetzer



Danke für den interessanten Link. 




			
				https://www.volksverpetzer.de/bericht/waffengewalt-demo-verbot/ schrieb:
			
		

> Auch aus eigener Erfahrung können unsere Berichterstatter bestätigen, dass man auf der Demo beschimpft wird, wenn man auf Maske und Abstand achtet


Womit sich zeigt, dass die Nazis gar nicht wollen, das da jemand eine Maske aufsetzt.




			
				https://www.volksverpetzer.de/bericht/waffengewalt-demo-verbot/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die als rhetorische Frage formulierte Lüge, Demonstrationen &#8220;gegen Rechts&#8221; würden nicht abgesagt werden, ist eine Frechheit, nachdem erst letzte Woche in Hamburg und in Hanau gleich mehrere Demos in Gedenken an den rechtsextremistischen Terroranschlag aus dem Februar verboten wurden (Quelle). Von &#8220;Diktatur&#8221; spricht hingegen nur eine politische Richtung.





			
				https://www.volksverpetzer.de/bericht/waffengewalt-demo-verbot/ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie extremistisch einzelne Anhänger:innen sind, kann man auch an Aussagen sehen, die in den Telegram-Chat getätigt werden. Dort gibt es Aufrufe zu Waffengewalt und vom gewaltsamen Widerstand gegen die Regierung. Polizist:innen, die sich den Pandemie-Leugner:innen, die das Demo-Verbot missachten, in den Weg stellen sollen, sollen &#8220;AN ORT UND STELLE GELYNCHT&#8221; [sic] werden. Man möchte die Verantwortlichen &#8220;hinrichten&#8221;, und das &#8220;gesindel&#8221; [sic] verhaften und ins &#8220;K Z&#8221; stecken. Die &#8220;ersten Galgen&#8221; seien &#8220;errichtet.



Die Polizei sollte also schon mal die Wasserwerfer auftanken und die GSG9 in Bereitschaft versetzen nach Berlin zu fliegen.

Dazu sollten auch die Urheber der Posts ermittelt und angeklagt werden. Denn so etwas ist eindeutig strafbar:


			
				https://www.volksverpetzer.de/bericht/waffengewalt-demo-verbot/ schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Strafbar gemäß § 111 StGB.
§ 111 StGB - Einzelnorm
Der Aufrufer wird identisch wie ein Anstifter genauso wie der Täter bestraft. Beim tätlichen Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte nach § 114 StGB also mit 3 Monaten bis 5 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe, bei Mord nach §211 StGB natürlich mit lebenslänglich. 

Die Vorbereitung der Angriffe ist strafbar nach: 
§ 89a StGB - Einzelnorm

Dazu kommt der Hochverrat:
§ 81 StGB - Einzelnorm
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__82.html

Das jemand eine Straftat "unternimmt", ist in §11 Nr. 6 StGB bestimmt und umfasst den Versuch oder die Vollendung eine Straftat:


			
				§11 Nr. 6 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> Unternehmen einer Tat:
> deren Versuch und deren Vollendung;


https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__11.html




Interessant ist auch, wie viele Nazis da zu der Demo aufrufen. https://www.volksverpetzer.de/aktuelles/corona-demo-29-08/
Ob der Verfassungsschutz so eine umfassende Auflistung hinbekommen hätte?
Beim Speichern als PDF kamen gleich mal rund 50 Seiten raus. 

Da scheint  die AfD auch ganze Busreisen zu organisieren und zu finanzieren. Wobei die Frage ist, ob dann auch alle im Bus eine Maske aufhaben. 
Da sollte die Polizei die Busse am besten direkt noch auf dem Weg abfangen und wegen Verstoß gegen die Maskenplicht festsetzen.
Quelle zu den Bussen der AfD:


			
				https://www.volksverpetzer.de/aktuelles/corona-demo-29-08/ schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ruft auch Alice Weidel zur Demonstration am 29.08.2020 auf. Auch weitere Bundestagsabgeordnete der AfD beteiligen sich fleißig an den Aufrufen. Busse sind organisiert und werden wohl auch entsprechend durch die AfD gesponsort, ist anzunehmen. (Soviel zum Thema, Parteien würden z.B. &#8220;die Antifa&#8221; sponsern, wer bezahlt denn die Busse der Demoteilnehmer:innen am 29.08.2020?)




Und das die Demo von Nazis also Rechtsextremen wie III. Weg, NPD, AfD organisiert wird schreibt ja sogar die Tagesschau. Corona-Proteste: Rechtsextreme mobilisieren fuer Berlin | tagesschau.de
Und welche Nazis dazu aufrufen ist ja hier nachzulesen: Corona-Demo 29.08.: Die gesamte rechtsextreme Szene mobilisiert (AfD, NPD & Co) - Volksverpetzer

Nachtrag:
Auch der Verfassungsschutz hat die Bezüge von Kalbitz zur HDJ nun bestätigt. Fall Kalbitz: Verfassungsschutz bestätigt HDJ-Verdacht | tagesschau.de
Die Vernetzung von Kalbitz ist in dem Artikel vom Volksverpetzer dargestellt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, wie viele Nazis da zu der Demo aufrufen.



Ja, natürlich sind das alle Nazis, was auch sonst.


----------



## Whispercat (27. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es passiert genau das Richtige.


  Du meinst das in den USA Leute zusammengetreten werden weil sie sich weigern irgendwelche blöden Gesten zu machen ? Unbeteiligte Leute die erschossen werden ? Die Plünderungen ? Das Abfackeln von Geschäften zu 99% auch von Unbeteiligten ? Das Medien wie CNN permanent versucht Quote mit erfundenen Polizeibrutalitätsgeschichten zu machen ? Der marodierende Mob in Demokratenstädten ? BLM mag gute Ansätze gehabt haben aber wozu es sich mittlerweile entwickelt hat gehört mit allen Mitteln des Gesetzes bekämpft.   





Tekkla schrieb:


> Du bist auch so ein Kandidat, der aus der bequemen Postion der weißen Kartoffel beklagt, dass einem systemischer Rassismus vorgeworfen wird, um sich 2 Minuten später über die Umbenennung der Zigeunersoße zu beschweren.


  Ich fand ja vorallem die Statements der wirklich Betroffenen dazu köstlich. Denn da hätten wir zunächst einmal die Sinti Allianz die folgendes sagt :  _ "Die Sinti Allianz Deutschland  lehnt die Umbenennung der Sauce ab und findet die gegenwärtige  Diskussion als "unwürdig". Der Begriff Zigeuner werde so zum Beispiel  von den Sinti oft selbst verwendet." _ Und der Zentralrat der Sinti & Roma der dazu meint : _  "Für den Zentralrat sind vor diesem Hintergrund Zigeunerschnitzel und  Zigeunersauce nicht von oberster Dringlichkeit." Viel wichtiger sei es,  Begriffe wie "Zigeuner" im jeweiligen  Zusammenhang zu bewerten, "wenn  etwa in Fußballstadien Zigeuner oder Jude mit offen beleidigender  Absicht skandiert wird", so Rose. _ Aber eben ich frage mich ja mittlerweile ohnehin ob es auf diesem Planeten überhaupt noch irgendetwas gibt worüber sich noch niemand beschwert hat oder sich angegriffen fühlt. ( Wahlweise auch im Namen von Anderen )  





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das ist ein kleiner Teil der  Hildmann-Gruppe, man darf da weder ins gewaltbereite Antifanten-Lager  noch ins Rechtsextremistische Lager zu viel hineininterpretieren. Solche Texte gabs auch ohne Covid-19.


 Alleine schon das man es überhaupt für notwending erachtet über Hildmann und seine durchgeknallte Telegramgruppe zu reden und dann im wilden Mix mit Nadisvorwürfen und AfD ( die darf echt nie fehlen was ? ) irgendwelche Schlüsse über irgendwelche Demoteilnehmer zu ziehen. Ich hab da ein viel besseres Thema und zwar der neue RKI Situationsbericht : https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-08-26-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile ( Seite 12 )


----------



## Tengri86 (27. August 2020)

Corona-News: Norwegen warnt vor Reisen nach Deutschland | STERN.de


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2020)

Danke für den RKI Bericht, dass mit den durchgeführten Tests hat mich am meisten interessiert.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Das Medien wie CNN permanent versucht Quote mit erfundenen Polizeibrutalitätsgeschichten zu machen ?



Ich hab mir das Video wie Floyd ermordet wurde angesehen und empfand es als öffentliche Hinrichtung eines Menschen, ob schwarz oder weiß, ist mir da zumindest völlig egal und auch egal ob er sich weigerte ins Auto zu steigen oder nicht, deswegen kann ich nicht mit meinem Knie 8 Minuten einem Menschen die Luft abdrücken, dann ruf ich eben die Männer im weißen Kittel.

Für mich war das eine Hinrichtung und mir ist nicht klar, wie das passieren konnte.



Whispercat schrieb:


> BLM mag gute Ansätze gehabt haben aber wozu es sich mittlerweile entwickelt hat gehört mit allen Mitteln des Gesetzes bekämpft.     Ich fand ja vorallem die Statements der wirklich Betroffenen dazu köstlich. Denn da hätten wir zunächst einmal die Sinti Allianz die folgendes sagt



Naja, ob man aufgrund einer Soße "wirklich betroffen" ist?^^
Abgeschafft gehört es meiner Meinung nach dennoch.



Whispercat schrieb:


> irgendwelche Schlüsse über irgendwelche Demoteilnehmer zu ziehen. Ich hab da ein viel besseres Thema und zwar der neue RKI Situationsbericht :



Na, man muss ja trotzdem drüber reden, alleine wenn man sieht, dass einige Verwirrte glauben, dass auf der Demo 1,3 Millionen Menschen waren, muss man sich fragen ob die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben.


Whispercat schrieb:


> https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Situationsberichte/2020-08-26-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile ( Seite 12 )



Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wenn ich die Positivquote der Tests sehe, welche immer noch unterhalb von 1% liegt.
Das heißt größenteils werden schon Menschen getestet die Symptome haben, sicherlich auch Reiserückkehrer aber so viele sind das im Moment nicht.
Nehmen wir mal großzügig an, die Spezifität liegt bei 99,5%, was wirklich ein sehr guter Wert ist.
Dann heißt das bei im Schnitt etwa 0,8% positive Testergebnissen, im März hatten wir fast 10%.
Dann wäre es ja so, dass mindestens 50 eher 66% von denen die getestet wurden, falsch positiv sind.

Derweil bleiben die Intensivbetten und die Todesfälle konstant gering, die R Zahl ist schon wieder unter 1.
die Diskrepanz an Meldedatum und Erkrankungsbeginn ist auch ganz interessant.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kk89UlnfJFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied ob auf der BLM Demo 50% ne Maske nicht oder falsch trägt denn 1,5m Abstand halten auch die im Leben nicht.


Sehe auf dem Bild keine 50%. Gegenüber den 99% bei der Corona-Demo.

Den Unterschied verstehst du also immer noch nicht? Schade.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Und btw. ich bevorzuge ja dieses hervorragende Video :


Sehe ich auch nichts von deinen behaupteten 50%. Mach doch mal einen Screenshot und markiere Maske vs. Non-Maske und dann belege damit mal deine 50%.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich weiss von der Corona Demo das die Cops *laut unseren Medien* die Demo aufgelöst haben, ob da Leute eingesackt wurden oder anderweitig gemassregelt darüber hab ich nichts gelesen und deswegen würde ich auch gerne wissen woher du es wissen willst.


Welche Medien sollen das gewesen sein? Der Attila Hildmann Telegram Chat? 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich hab aber obwohl ich sogar danach gesucht hab nichts davon in den Medien gehört das die Polizei gegen die BLM Demo vorgegangen wäre, obwohl man sich ebenfalls nicht um Abstand geschert hat und *gefühlt 50% keine Maske hatten* oder diese unterm Mund hatten.


Ach so 

Diese 50% entsprechen keiner Realität, sondern sind nur dein Gefühl. Die geposteten Bilder/Videos, die das Gegenteil belegen, zählen natürlich nicht, weil Herr Whispercat ja "gefühlt" hat, dass bei den BLM-Demos die Hälfte ihre Maske nicht tragen 

Dass die 50% immer noch 50% mehr sind, als bei den Corona-Demos, wird natürlich komplett ignoriert. Das Gaslighting/Whataboutism ist echt stark, für die Covidioten wird die Luft wohl wirklich langsam eng.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Antifa dasselbe, Bandanas sind zwar putzig und essentiell fürs edgy Rebellenoutfit aber als Maske taugen die herzlich wenig.


Erfüllen auch die MNS-Pflicht, auch wenn es dir nicht passt.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wenn ich die Positivquote der Tests sehe, welche immer noch unterhalb von 1% liegt.


Viel mehr wäre für die aktuelle Strategie (Einzelfallverfolgung) auch gar nicht möglich. Wenn die Zahlen hier stark steigen oder - noch schlimmer - die Tests eingestellt werden und die Infizierten nicht isoliert werden, wandern wir blitzschnell wieder in die Einschränkungen wie im Frühjahr.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann lohnt es sich auch keinerlei Studien zu verlinken, da du das ja so immer definieren kannst und dich inhaltlich nicht damit auseinandersetzt. Ein Ideologe wie er im Buche steht.



Das stimmt nicht, du kannst gerne Studien verlinken. Wenn halt der Facebook Acc der "Forscherin" nur so überquillt vor Covid Leugnung, dann ist das einfach nicht die geeignete Person um unabhängig und sachlich über dieses Thema zu forschen.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> So wie das RKI ihre eigenen Studien als Argument für die Maskenpflicht genutzt haben. Realsatire.


Realsatire ist höchstens, dass es zum Zeitpunkt der RKI Studien keine anderen gab. Deswegen haben wir das RKI... Damit dieses Institut Sachverhalte wie diesen überprüft und Empfehlungen ausspricht.
Aber ist klar, RKI liegt falsch, die Tante von der Covid Demo,die weiß Bescheid. Kennen wir ja schon zur Genüge von "9/11 was an inside job".

Und ok, eine Sache tut mir wirklich leid.
Bitte, poste weiterhin Studien wie immer es Dir beliebt. Du hast mich gestern damit sehr, wirklich sehr erheitert.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Generell werden die Schäden durch diese Politik, die nächsten Monate deutlicher hervortreten, wir haben hier ja gesehen, dass Realitätsverweigerer auch die Verschiebung notwendiger OPs geleugnet haben, um im Schnitt den Tod von 82jährigen zu verhindern.



Wer hat das denn bitte getan?


----------



## geisi2 (27. August 2020)

Ich glaube manchen ist nicht klar gegen was viele Demonstrieren. 
Vielen geht es u.a. Um Willkür und solche schräge Sachen
Anordnung vom Gesundheitsamt: Kinder sollen bei Coronavirus-Verdacht von der Familie isoliert werden - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Ich glaube manchen ist nicht bewusst was man so alles mit dem Infektionsschutzgesetz legitimieren kann.
Gibt genügend Stoff dazu...

Aber schönes Beispiel wie Medienmanipulation funktioniert sind auch die ständigen Wiederholungen hier...
Fakt ist, die letzte Berlin Demo war absolut friedlich und die Menschen haben von einem Grundrecht gebrauch gemacht.
Was kam waren Diffamierungen und Meinungen dämlicher Journalisten die unreflektiert nachgequakt werden.
Wer mit Nazis marschiert macht sich quasi mitschuldig...das ist so dumm das es wehtut
Ist wie Sippenhaft im übertragenen Sinn. Aber klar wenn der Nazi zufällig Fan des gleichen Fußballverein ist bin ich natürlich im gleichen Topf.

Die Argumente a la...die einen halten sich dran, die anderen nicht und deswegen ist BLM, FFF und Co gut , die Anti Corona Demos böse
....fast zum lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die letzte Berlin Demo war absolut friedlich und die Menschen haben von einem Grundrecht gebrauch gemacht.


Hat sich eben "nur" nicht an die geltenden Gesetze und Verordnungen gehalten. Also wird sie zu recht nicht mehr zu gelassen.

Immer lustig, wie auf den Rechtsstaat gepocht wird - solange er einen selbst nicht einschränkt  Tut er das, sind die Regeln/Gesetze komplett egal


----------



## geisi2 (27. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, du kannst gerne Studien verlinken. Wenn halt der Facebook Acc der "Forscherin" nur so überquillt vor Covid Leugnung, dann ist das einfach nicht die geeignete Person um unabhängig und sachlich über dieses Thema zu forschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du die fachliche Kompetenz der Dame oder basiert das jetzt auf deinem wirren Argument?


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Kennst du die fachliche Kompetenz der Dame oder basiert das jetzt auf deinem wirren Argument?


Hier die fachliche Kompetenz:


> Daniela Prousa, Jahrgang 1978, ist Diplom-Psychologin mit derzeitigem Schwerpunkt in Stressregulation und Schmerzbewältigung in einer Reha-Klinik. Frühere Tätigkeitsfelder waren Psychosomatik, Psychiatrie, Kinder- und Jugendhilfe und Sozialpädiatrie. Im Studium leitete sie mit Hingabe Tutorien in Forschungsmethodik. Aktuell steht sie am Ende einer langjährigen Zusatzausbildung in tiefenpsychologisch fundierter Psychotherapie, ist gern kreativ und Autorin eines Kindertheaterstückes. Weitere Informationen auf ihrem Facebook-Profil.




Äääähm... ja....

Zur Studie:


> Publik gemacht wurde der Fragebogen vorwiegend in den sozialen Netzwerken (insbes.
> Facebook, Twitter), wobei darauf geachtet wurde, dass er sowohl einschlägige Gruppen erreichte
> (&#8222;gegen die Maskenpflicht&#8220 als auch viele völlig themenneutrale Gruppen (&#8222;Apothekenumschau
> 50+&#8220;; &#8222;Mamas in Bayern&#8220;; Einzelhandelsforen, Gastronomieforen).


Kurz: Kann man komplett in die Tonne treten.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Aber schönes Beispiel wie Medienmanipulation funktioniert sind auch die ständigen Wiederholungen hier...
> Fakt ist, die letzte Berlin Demo war absolut friedlich und die Menschen haben von einem Grundrecht gebrauch gemacht.



Soweit ich gelesen habe hat niemand der Berliner Demo Gewalt vorgeworfen. Von Medienmanipulation sprechen und Unfug behaupten 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Was kam waren Diffamierungen und Meinungen dämlicher Journalisten die unreflektiert nachgequakt werden.


Lass mich raten, auf Epochtimes & Co - also den einzig wirklich vertrauenswürdigen Portalen für Nachrichten, steht selbstverständlich die Wahrheit. Oder? 
Berlin: Protest gegen Corona-Massnahmen &#8211; Politiker kritisieren Verhalten der Teilnehmer scharf - WELT
Ui schau, im Ganzen Artikel, kein einziger Vorwurf von Gewalt, wie kann das sein? Vllt weil deine ersten paar Sätze kompletter BS sind? Wer weiß.
Berlin: Polizei loest nach Corona-Demo auch Kundgebung auf - DER SPIEGEL Oh, noch einer von den fiesen Mainstreammedien, wieder ohne Gewaltvorwurf. Na sowas.

Ich denke, du hast verstanden worauf ich hinauswill.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Wer mit Nazis marschiert macht sich quasi mitschuldig...das ist so dumm das es wehtut


Eigentlich nicht, eigentlich trifft es das ziemlich genau. Wer mit Nazis marschiert, der macht absolut nichts richtig. Zeigt auch deine Wortwahl.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Die Argumente a la...die einen halten sich dran, die anderen nicht und deswegen ist BLM, FFF und Co gut , die Anti Corona Demos böse
> ....fast zum lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.



Mal schauen. Demos zum Schutz von Minderheiten vor Gewalt, Demos zum Erhalt der Lebensgrundlage des Menschen vs. "Bill Gates will uns alle chippen, deswegen hat er Corona erfunden"
Du hast Recht, es ist wirklich traurig.




geisi2 schrieb:


> Kennst du die fachliche Kompetenz der Dame oder basiert das jetzt auf deinem wirren Argument?



Ahh wirre Argumente. Check doch mal den FB Account der Dame und sag mir ob du Sie für geeignet hältst ein unvoreingenommenes Urteil zu bilden.
Hast du die "Studie" überhaupt gelesen? Das ist eine statistische Auswertung der von Ihr erstellten & verteilten Fragebögen. Das haben meine Kameraden an der UniBW im Pädagogik Studium auch gemacht - nur besser.

@übermir
Du hast vergessen, dass Sie ein Buch über den Fall Maddie geschrieben hat. Nur ~90€ auf Amazon.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Sehe auf dem Bild keine 50%. Gegenüber den 99% bei der Corona-Demo.



Die Gefahr bei der BLM Demo war etwa halb so groß wie bei der Corona Demo, da die Teilnehmerzahl gleichhochwar (etwa 20 000), mittlerweile hat eine KI die Teilnehmerzahl am 1. August berechnet und es waren nicht mehr als 20k.


TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Den Unterschied verstehst du also immer noch nicht? Schade.



Generell schwierig zu verstehen, wieso Politiker bei der einen Demonstration trotz einer Vielzahl von Verstößen, diese unterstützen, gar noch dazu anstacheln.
Mittlerweile haben sich auch viele Mainstreammedien positioniert und sich gegen ein Verbot ausgesprochen.
Vielleicht möchte man auch die friedlichen Demonstranten mit immer mehr Rechtsradikalen, welche trotz Verbot zur Demo gehen, fluten und sie diskreditieren.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Diese 50% entsprechen keiner Realität, sondern sind nur dein Gefühl.



Sieht man ja auf den Fotos, dass etwa die Hälfte der Teilnehmer keine Maske tragen bzw sie unterhalb des Mundes.
Wem will man es auch bei den Temperaturen verdenken.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Dass die 50% immer noch 50% mehr sind, als bei den Corona-Demos, wird natürlich komplett ignoriert.



Das ist ja korrekt, nur zahlst du bei einer Kontrolle des Ordnungsamt oder der Polizei im Bus schon 50 Euro, wenn deine Nase nicht bedeckt ist, heißt, entweder ich greife durch oder ich lasse es.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Viel mehr wäre für die aktuelle Strategie (Einzelfallverfolgung) auch gar nicht möglich. Wenn die Zahlen hier stark steigen oder - noch schlimmer - die Tests eingestellt werden und die Infizierten nicht isoliert werden, wandern wir blitzschnell wieder in die Einschränkungen wie im Frühjahr.



Momentan gibt es ja keinerlei Grund zu testen, wenn nur 0,8% (in den letzten 7 Tagen) einen positiven Corona Test hatten. Liegt sehr sehr nahe an der falsch-positiv Rate und erklärt auch sehr gut die niedrigen Todes wie Intensivzahlen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn halt der Facebook Acc der "Forscherin" nur so überquillt vor Covid Leugnung, dann ist das einfach nicht die geeignete Person um unabhängig und sachlich über dieses Thema zu forschen.



Dann wären Maskenbefürworter auch ungeeignet zu forschen, denn eine Studie kann schließlich immer beeinflusst werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber ist klar, RKI liegt falsch, die Tante von der Covid Demo,die weiß Bescheid.



Ja, ich denke, dass der Schaden höher als der Nutzen ist, damit liegt die dubiose Dame richtig.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Bitte, poste weiterhin Studien wie immer es Dir beliebt. Du hast mich gestern damit sehr, wirklich sehr erheitert.



Wird sicherlich noch heiter werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn bitte getan?



Mehrere User, inkl. dieser Don71.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Kennst du die fachliche Kompetenz der Dame oder basiert das jetzt auf deinem wirren Argument?



Grundsätzlich wirre Argumente, Hoffgang sieht sich als Hobbypsychologen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, dass Sie ein Buch über den Fall Maddie geschrieben hat. Nur ~90€ auf Amazon.



Und die Tatsache, das die Frau ein Buch geschrieben hat, beweist nun, dass sie als Psychologin nichts taugt?
Meine Güte, bist du ein Wirrkopf, da haben ja Reichsbürger bessere Argumente und das Buch ist nur noch gebraucht erhältlich, deshalb kostet es 87 Euro.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die letzte Berlin Demo war absolut friedlich und die Menschen haben von einem Grundrecht gebrauch gemacht.


Fakt ist es dass das Recht auf "Körperliche Unversehrtheit" und "Recht auf Leben" auch Grundrechte sind.
Die Menschen waren zwar friedlich, aber niemand hat sich an die Hygenieschutzmaßnahmen gehalten.
Folglich war es richtig die Veranstaltung aufzulösen.



> Was kam waren Diffamierungen und Meinungen dämlicher Journalisten die unreflektiert nachgequakt werden.


Ich habe eher den Eindruck als wenn du unreflektiert, den Müll, von irgendwelchen Covidioten nachplapperst.



> Wer mit Nazis marschiert macht sich quasi mitschuldig...das ist so dumm das es wehtut
> Ist wie Sippenhaft im übertragenen Sinn. Aber klar wenn der Nazi zufällig Fan des gleichen Fußballverein ist bin ich natürlich im gleichen Topf.


Nur das man vorher schon weiß wer da alles in den Demos mitläuft. Das wurde ja auch lautstark von der AfD angekündigt.
Und die AfD hat garantiert keine guten Absichten. Die instrumentalisieren solche Veranstaltungen für sich.



> Die Argumente a la...die einen halten sich dran, die anderen nicht und deswegen ist BLM, FFF und Co gut , die Anti Corona Demos böse
> ....fast zum lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


Ja schade das du dich auch schon von den Covidioten hast beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben sich auch viele Mainstreammedien positioniert und sich gegen ein Verbot ausgesprochen.


Ich dachte die Lügen nur? 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Sieht man ja auf den Fotos, dass etwa die Hälfte der Teilnehmer keine Maske tragen bzw sie unterhalb des Mundes.


Bitte belege das anhand des Fotos. Ich bin gespannt, wie du da auf 50% kommen möchtest.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es ja keinerlei Grund zu testen


Gerade jetzt musst du potentiell Infizierte testen, um eine unkontrollierte Ausbreitung innerhalb der Gesellschaft zu vermeiden. Alles Andere führt zur Situation von März/April/Mai.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wer mit Nazis marschiert macht sich quasi mitschuldig...das ist so dumm das es wehtut



Wer sich mit den Schweinen suhlt, wird damit vielleicht nicht zum Schwein, stinkt aber auf jeden Fall wie eins.

Eine alte Bauernregel, die man gar nicht oft genug wiederholen kann.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es ja keinerlei Grund zu testen, wenn nur 0,8% (in den letzten 7 Tagen) einen positiven Corona Test hatten. Liegt sehr sehr nahe an der falsch-positiv Rate und erklärt auch sehr gut die niedrigen Todes wie Intensivzahlen.



Wir haben aber auch deshalb soviele Tests weil der Sommerurlaub ermöglicht wurde. Teilweise werden hier die Leute bei Rückkehr aus Risikogebieten gleich mehrfach getestet.
Einmal am Flughafen nach Einreise - dann verbringen sie hoffentlich die Zeit bis das Ergebnis vorliegt in Quarantäne und nicht auf Partys - dann ggf. nochmal nach ca. 5 Tagen weil es das Gesundheitsamt gerne hätte & wenn Sie nach dem Urlaub zur Arbeit kommen.

Zudem haben wir in den Sommerferien halt eine deutlich gestiegene Anzahl an Reisenden & Länder die wieder zu Risikogebieten (oder immer noch) zählen, aber beliebte Urlaubsländer sind.
Balkan, Spanien, Türkei, alles Hotspots für deutsche Urlauber, jeder Einzelne (Spanien gibts noch Ausnahen) braucht einen Covid Test, mindestens. 

Testpflicht wurde in KW 32 eingeführt, der Spike zeigt sich auch im Lagebericht des RKI, von der ein zur anderen Woche steigen die Tests um 150.000. Wenn Spahn die Testpflicht Mitte September absetzt und eine verpflichtende Quarantäne einführt wird diese Zahl wieder sinken, bzw. wenn die Sommerferien vorbei sind.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und die Tatsache, dass die Frau ein Buch geschrieben hat, beweist nun, dass sie als Psychologin nichts taugt?
> Meine Güte, bist du ein Wirrkopf, da haben ja Reichsbürger bessere Argumente und das Buch ist nur noch gebraucht erhältlich, deshalb kostet es 87 Euro.



Oh Aussagen verdrehen, wie nett.
Ich sage nicht, die Dame taugt nicht als Psychologin, ich sage, Ihre Studie taugt nichts. Über ihre fachliche Arbeit am Patienten kann ich nichts aussagen, das spielt auch hier überhaupt keine Rolle.
Dennoch kann ich sowohl die Methodik, als auch die Auswahl der Studienteilnehmer sowie die Beeinflussung der Studie durch die persönliche Meinung kritisieren.

Und zu deinem "Maskenbefürworter dürfen dann auch nicht forschen". Es ist halt ein Unterschied wenn Drosten eine Studie rausgibt, oder wenn CovidGabi von der QuerdenkerDemo meint eine Umfrage statistisch auszuwerten und das als relevant zu betrachten.
Nimm den Fragebogen, verteil ihn über die Massenmedien, sammel 50.000 Bögen, werde diese elektronisch aus und mach mit den Daten weiter - dann können wir reden. Verteil den Blödsinn über Epochtimes & Co, dann isses kein Wunder dass der Anteil an Personen die MNS von Anfang an ablehnen und deutlich eher irgendwelche Auas deswegen angeben so drastisch vertreten ist.

Wie gesagt, dass haben meine Kameraden im PädDiplom besser hingekriegt.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir haben aber auch deshalb soviele Tests weil der Sommerurlaub ermöglicht wurde.


Das muss wohl diese Diktatur sein, von der die Covidioten ständig reden


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

Eine Demokratie muss auch Covidioten ertragen. Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet auch die Freiheit sich zum Idiot zu machen, ich tue das hier ja auch ständig.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fakt ist es dass das Recht auf "Körperliche Unversehrtheit" und "Recht auf Leben" auch Grundrechte sind.



Eben, und da im Moment etwa 3 Menschen täglich an Covid 19 sterben und 2200 an anderen Krankheiten, ist der Infektionsschutz momentan völlig zu vernachlässigen, heißt da wird auch keine Demonstration die Lage verschärfen.

Hier gilt auch wieder Grundgesetz > Infektionsschutz. Während einer deutlichen Welle, hätte ich einer Demo übrigens auch nicht zugestimmt, aber die haben wir faktisch nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Demokratie muss auch Covidioten ertragen. Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet auch die Freiheit sich zum Idiot zu machen, ich tue das hier ja auch ständig.



Wir ertragen Sie ja...



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eben, und da im Moment etwa 3 Menschen täglich an Covid 19 sterben und 2200 an anderen Krankheiten, ist der Infektionsschutz momentan völlig zu vernachlässigen, heißt da wird auch keine Demonstration die Lage verschärfen.


@seahawk
Siehst du, jeder darf hier was dummes schreiben und wir müssen das ertragen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Demokratie muss auch Covidioten ertragen. Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet auch die Freiheit sich zum Idiot zu machen, ich tue das hier ja auch ständig.


Wir ertragen die ja auch. Müssen sich dennoch an Rechte, Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Regeln halten.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hier gilt auch wieder Grundgesetz > Infektionsschutz. Während einer deutlichen Welle, hätte ich einer Demo übrigens auch nicht zugestimmt, aber die haben wir faktisch nicht.


Wo ist denn das Problem, sich an NMS und Abstandregeln zu halten?

Muss euch echt wichtig sein euer Grundrecht, wenn euch das schon daran abhält es auszuüben. Schönwetter-Demokraten


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Wir ertragen die ja auch. Müssen sich dennoch an Rechte, Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Regeln halten.



Das Kernproblem ist hier mal wieder die Kommunikation der Politik, denn der Ablehnungsbescheid erscheint sehr solide und sachlich fundiert: 

Polizei rechnet beim Verbot von Corona-Demo in Berlin mit "Querdenken" ab

Genau die Argumentationsschiene, die ich selber hier schon vorgeschlagen hatte und mit dem angestrebten Verzicht auf den Mundschutz, hat der Veranstalter sich ein schönes Eigentor geschossen, allerdings nicht ein so großes wie der Innensenator in Berlin mit seiner "Begründung" der Ablehnung. Und bei einer solchen Anzeige der Demo gab es auch keine Auflagen, die das hätten regulieren können. Unklare Teilnehmerzahlen mit massiven Abweichungen zwischen Antrag und Eigenwerbung der Organisatoren sind klassische Gründe zur Versagung der Genehmigung.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eben, und da im Moment etwa 3 Menschen täglich an Covid 19 sterben und 2200 an anderen Krankheiten, ist der Infektionsschutz momentan völlig zu vernachlässigen, heißt da wird auch keine Demonstration die Lage verschärfen.


Es sterben momentan nicht soviele Menschen an Corona, weil es hauptsächlich jüngere Menschen sind, welche sich infizieren. 
Und nein, der Infektionsschutz ist in keinster Weise zu vernachlässigen und zu lockern, da die Zahlen sonst wieder nach oben gehen.
Wenn gute Impfstoffe verfügbar sind, dann kann man lockern. Vorher nicht.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich, die Frage ist aber ob die Demo nicht unter Auflagen möglich wäre.


Die Auflagen wurden schon bei der ersten Demo missachtet, bis zur Auflösung der Demo durch die Polizei, weil der Veranstalter nicht in der Lage war, seine Demo unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich, die Frage ist aber ob die Demo nicht unter Auflagen möglich wäre.



Natürlich...
Die Demo ist selbstverständlich unter Einhaltung von Auflagen möglich, genau da liegt doch der Hund begraben. Dass die Auflagen nicht eingehalten werden.
Mimosen schaffen es nicht ihre Freiheit mit einem Stück Stoff vor dem Mund zu verteidigen.


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

Ich hatte meinen Post editiert, weil es nun endlich Information zum eigentlichen Ablehungsbescheid gibt: Polizei rechnet beim Verbot von Corona-Demo in Berlin mit "Querdenken" ab

Das ist fachlich und sachlich fundiert und dürfte einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung standhalten. Schade dass es der Berliner Senat so ungeschickt verkauft hat.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

> Und Veranstalter Ballweg hat im Hygienekonzept die Empfehlung, darauf zu verzichten. Er wollte ansonsten eine &#8211; völlig unübliche &#8211; Zusicherung des Gesundheitsamts, für "Folgeschäden" die Verantwortung zu übernehmen.


Peinlich.

"Ich torpediere das Hygienekonzept, aber die Folgen soll dann das Gesundheitsamt trage!"

Die Aussage von Geisel ist übrigens aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, man lese mal die Pressemitteilung:


> Versammlungsfreiheit bedeute nicht, sich über geltendes Recht hinwegsetzen zu können, sagte Andreas Geisel. &#8222;Die Anmelder der Versammlungen, die Anfang August in Berlin stattfanden, haben ganz bewusst die Regeln gebrochen, die sie vorher in Gesprächen mit der Polizei akzeptiert hatten &#8211; dazu gehörten das Tragen eines Mund-Nasen-Schutzes und das Einhalten des 1,5-Meter-Abstands. Ein solches Verhalten ist nicht akzeptabel. Der Staat lässt sich nicht an der Nase herumführen.&#8220;
> 
> Innensenator Geisel kündigte ein konsequentes Vorgehen der Polizei an, sollten sich dennoch große Menschenansammlungen bilden. &#8222;Ich bin nicht bereit ein zweites Mal hinzunehmen, dass Berlin als Bühne für Corona-Leugner, Reichsbürger und Rechtsextremisten missbraucht wird. Ich erwarte eine klare Abgrenzung aller Demokratinnen und Demokraten gegenüber denjenigen, die unter dem Deckmantel der Versammlungs- und Meinungsfreiheit unser System verächtlich machen&#8220;, sagte Berlins Innensenator.


Wie man sieht bezieht sich die gern zitierte Aussage im 2. Absatz *NICHT* auf das Verbot und dessen Begründung, sondern auf die eventuelle Missachtung des Verbotes.

Man darf den Covidioten eben gar nichts glauben, was die so gern zitieren 



seahawk schrieb:


> allerdings nicht ein so großes wie der Innensenator in Berlin mit seiner "Begründung" der Ablehnung.


Korrigiere diese Aussage, die ist - Nachweis oben - schlicht falsch und eine reine Erfindung der Covidioten.


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

Ich finde die Aussage immer noch daneben. Mehr Sachlichkeit hätte gereicht. 

1. der Veranstalter wollte eine Veranstaltung ohne MNS und ohne Regelungen des Abstandes
2. die Teilnehmeranzahl war nicht zu verifizieren

Punkt - Ende. So liefert man nur Munition für die Coronagegner.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussage immer noch daneben. Mehr Sachlichkeit hätte gereicht.
> 
> 1. der Veranstalter wollte eine Veranstaltung ohne MNS und ohne Regelungen des Abstandes
> 2. die Teilnehmeranzahl war nicht zu verifizieren
> ...



Der hat sich aber verplappert, das war taktisch definitiv unklug von ihm.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eben, und da im Moment etwa 3 Menschen täglich an Covid 19 sterben und 2200 an anderen Krankheiten, ist der Infektionsschutz momentan völlig zu vernachlässigen, heißt da wird auch keine Demonstration die Lage verschärfen.



Und die 3 kann man verhindern, wenn man einfach eine Maske trägt, wenn der Abstand nicht eingehalten werden kann.
Ist doch nicht schwer, oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die 3 kann man verhindern, wenn man einfach eine Maske trägt, wenn der Abstand nicht eingehalten werden kann.
> Ist doch nicht schwer, oder?



Das ist zu einfach gedacht und nicht richtig, da nicht bekannt ist, ob die Kontakt mit anderen Personen ohne Maske hatte.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussage immer noch daneben. Mehr Sachlichkeit hätte gereicht.


Sachlichkeit gibt es im Bescheid, in der Pressemitteilung darf er sehr gerne auch seine Meinung schreiben.

Deine Aussage ist definitiv falsch. Die korrekte Begründung steht auch in der Pressemitteilung. Die zitierte Aussage hat nichts mit der Begründung für die Ablehnung zu tun.

Warum plapperst du die FakeNews der Covidioten nach, statt dich unabhängig zu informieren?



seahawk schrieb:


> So liefert man nur Munition für die Coronagegner.


Die Munition denkt sie sich selbst aus. Siehe unten.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der hat sich aber verplappert, das war taktisch definitiv unklug von ihm.


Nö.


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Aber klar wenn der Nazi zufällig Fan des gleichen Fußballverein ist bin ich natürlich im gleichen Topf.


Nope, aber wer sich als Dynamo Fan zu den Ultras stellt, der muss sich halt fragen danach gefallen lassen und auch akzeptieren, dass man ihn/sie in den gleichen Topf wirft.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Die Argumente a la...die einen halten sich dran, die anderen nicht und deswegen ist BLM, FFF und Co gut , die Anti Corona Demos böse
> ....fast zum lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


Traurig wäre es, wenn man hüben wie drüben unterschiedliche Maßnahmen bei den Hygienevorgaben macht. Daran muss sich ab jetzt die Berliner Verwaltung messen lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Nö.



Wenn der sagt, dass der Berlin nicht zur Bühne von Virusleugnern machen will, sticht der so richtig ins Wespennest.
Ist aber in meinen Augen auch kein legitimer Grund es zu verbieten, da sinnfreie Aussagen nicht verboten sind.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn der sagt, dass der Berlin nicht zur Bühne von Virusleugnern machen will, sticht der so richtig ins Wespennest.


Ja, so wie es jeder anständige Demokrat machen sollte. Widerstand und Widerspruch, wo es nur geht. Meinungsfreiheit heißt nicht, dass man diese unwidersprochen äußern darf.

Die Demo ist (stand jetzt) verboten und natürlich muss der Rechtsstaat dieses Verbot durchsetzen. Ende.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist aber in meinen Augen auch kein legitimer Grund es zu verbieten, da sinnfreie Aussagen nicht verboten sind.


Ist ja auch nicht der Grund, warum die Demo verboten wurde. Wurde ja im 1. Absatz ausgeführt, warum.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Ja, so wie es jeder anständige Demokrat machen sollte. Widerstand und Widerspruch, wo es nur geht. Meinungsfreiheit heißt nicht, dass man diese unwidersprochen äußern darf.
> 
> Die Demo ist (stand jetzt) verboten und natürlich muss der Rechtsstaat dieses Verbot durchsetzen. Ende.
> 
> ...


Es geht aber darum, dass die sich dort nicht versammeln dürfen, NICHT DARUM, DASS ANDERE NICHT WIDERSPRECHEN DÜRFEN.


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Sachlichkeit gibt es im Bescheid, in der Pressemitteilung darf er sehr gerne auch seine Meinung schreiben.
> 
> Deine Aussage ist definitiv falsch. Die korrekte Begründung steht auch in der Pressemitteilung. Die zitierte Aussage hat nichts mit der Begründung für die Ablehnung zu tun.
> 
> Warum plapperst du die FakeNews der Covidioten nach, statt dich unabhängig zu informieren?.



Nicht aus der PM steht im Ablehnungsbescheid. Und nein ein Innensenator hat hier keine "eigene Meinung" er spricht in dem Falle in seiner Funktion als Leiter der Behörde und die hat sich doch bitte neutral und faktenorinientiert zu verhalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht aus der PM steht im Ablehnungsbescheid. Und nein ein Innensenator hat hier keine "eigene Meinung" er spricht in dem Falle in seiner Funktion als Leiter der Behörde und die hat sich doch bitte neutral und faktenorinientiert zu verhalten.



Das wurde ja auch mal Seehofer zum Verhängnis. Sofern er das als Innensenator sagt könnte es Probleme geben.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht aber darum, dass die sich dort nicht versammeln dürfen, NICHT DARUM, DASS ANDERE NICHT WIDERSPRECHEN DÜRFEN.


Entscheide dich bitte, worum es geht. Gerade eben warst du noch bei der Aussage von Geisel, jetzt plötzlich beim Versammlungsrecht. Was denn nun?

Die Demo darf jederzeit statt finden, wenn der Veranstalter die entsprechenden Auflagen akzeptiert und zusichert, diese ein zu halten.

Euch muss euer Grundrecht ja echt mega wichtig sein, wenn euch so ein bisschen Stoff vorm Mund dabei stört. Schaut mal an, was Demonstranten in anderen Ländern so mitmachen, um zu demonstrieren. Pussies einfach nur.



seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht aus der PM steht im Ablehnungsbescheid.


Bitte beachte mein Zitat aus Posting #11616. Da stehen ganz klar die zwei Punkte (Abstand/NMS-Gebot) als Begründung für die Absage darin.

Der weiter erwähnt Satz stammt aus der Erweiterung, dass man sich als Rechtsstaat nicht auf der Nase herum tanzen lassen wird, sollte die Nicht-Genehmigung der Demo nicht eingehalten werden. Sollte doch für euch Grundrechte-Fans genau das richtige sein? 

Wie gesagt: Deine Behauptung, das sei die Begründung von Geisel, ist komplett nichtig und widerlegt. Du plapperst FakeNews von Covidioten nach, statt dich unabhängig in der Primärquelle zu informieren.



seahawk schrieb:


> Und nein ein Innensenator hat hier keine "eigene Meinung" er spricht in dem Falle in seiner Funktion als Leiter der Behörde und die hat sich doch bitte neutral und faktenorinientiert zu verhalten.


Natürlich darf ein Innensenator eine eigene Meinung haben und natürlich darf er die auch äußern. Die Faktenlage hatte er ja geäußert, da darf er gern noch im Namen der 99% Berliner sprechen, die ihm da zustimmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Natürlich darf ein Innensenator eine eigene Meinung haben und natürlich darf er die auch äußern. Die Faktenlage hatte er ja geäußert, da darf er gern noch im Namen der 99% Berliner sprechen, die ihm da zustimmen.



Die Frage ist, in welcher Funktion dies geschieht, Privat natürlich ja, im Amt wird es schwieriger: AfD-Klage gegen Seehofer: Bundesverfassungsgericht gibt Klage statt - FOCUS Online

Auf seiner privaten Internetseite wäre dies kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, in welcher Funktion dies geschieht, Privat natürlich ja, im Amt wird es schwieriger


Vielleicht solltest du deinen Link mal lesen:


> "Die Zulässigkeit der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Bundesregierung endet dort, wo Werbung für oder Einflussnahme *gegen einzelne im politischen Wettbewerb stehende Parteien oder Personen beginnt*"


Ist hier ja nicht der Fall, da Geisel keine einzelne Partei und/oder Person angreift.

Darüber hinaus: Was würde es interessieren Geisel, wenn er den Text in 2 Wochen entfernen müsste? Die Message ist raus.


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist zu einfach gedacht und nicht richtig,  da nicht bekannt ist, ob die Kontakt mit anderen Personen ohne Maske  hatte.


Die drei Toten an einem Tag sind doch nicht das eigentliche Problem. Aktuell geht man in D von einer Gesamtmortalität von 0,3 bis 0,7% aller Infizierten aus. Klingt erstmal wenig. In der Gesamtzahl sind das zwar Hundertausende, aber auch da kann man als rein nüchterner Zahlenjongleur noch von "wenig Impact bei zumeist eh alten Menschen"  reden. Ist in meinen Augen zwar shice gedacht aber für mich auch nachvollziehbar.

Der eigentliche Knackpunkt sind jedoch die Millionen, die nach der Infektion mit unterschiedlich ausgeprägten Schäden im Körper klarkommen müssen. Wenn Millionen zu arbeitsunfähigen oder -eingeschränkten Menschen werden, dann ist das für unser Land ein echtes Problem. Und richtig schlimm wird es, wenn das schlagartig bzw über einen kurzen Zeitraum passiert. Ich bin sehr auf die Ergebnisse zu diesem Thema aus Ländern wie den USA oder Brasilien gespannt. Sollte sich bestätigen, was sich aktuell bereits andeutet, dann wird das wahre Ausmaß dieser Pandemie noch über Jahrzehnte zu gesellschaftlichen, wirtschaftlichen und somit politischen Problemen führen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du deinen Link mal lesen:
> 
> Ist hier ja nicht der Fall, da Geisel keine einzelne Partei und/oder Person angreift.
> 
> Darüber hinaus: Was würde es interessieren Geisel, wenn er den Text in 2 Wochen entfernen müsste? Die Message ist raus.



Ersteres müssen Gerichte entscheiden, ob das hier zutrifft, da eine Personengruppe genannt wird.

Letzteres ist dem piepegal, der Sticht ins Wespennest und wenn es dann Ausschreitungen gibt, ist mir das auch egal, das ist Berlin.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ersteres müssen Gerichte entscheiden, ob das hier zutrifft, da eine Personengruppe genannt wird.


Was laut deinem Link explizit nicht zählt.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Letzteres ist dem piepegal, der Sticht ins Wespennest und wenn es dann Ausschreitungen gibt, ist mir das auch egal, das ist Berlin.


Ausschreitungen von Fans des Rechtsstaats. Witzig


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Was laut deinem Link explizit nicht zählt.
> 
> 
> Ausschreitungen von Fans des Rechtsstaats. Witzig


Es ist ja eigentlich ganz klar, dass die das nur als Vorwand benutzen.
Da wird es auf jeden Fall zu Konflikten kommen, wenn die Polizei eingreift, was sie tun wird, wenn die sich trotzdem versammeln.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist ja eigentlich ganz klar, dass die das nur als Vorwand benutzen.


Das sind halt die richtigen Demokraten, denen ihre Grundrechte so wichtig sind, dass schon ein Stück Stoff vor dem Mund zuviel ist, um ihre Rechte zu wahren 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da wird es auf jeden Fall zu Konflikten kommen, wenn die Polizei eingreift, was sie tun wird, wenn die sich trotzdem versammeln.


Die Polizei muss natürlich bei unangemeldeten Demonstrationen einschreiten. Schon lustig, wie schnell die ganzen Rechtsstaat-Kreischer sich einen Scheiß für den Rechtsstaat interessieren


----------



## tobse2056 (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube manchen ist nicht klar gegen was viele Demonstrieren.
> Vielen geht es u.a. Um Willkür und solche schräge Sachen
> Anordnung vom Gesundheitsamt: Kinder sollen bei Coronavirus-Verdacht von der Familie isoliert werden - Politik - Tagesspiegel
> Ich glaube manchen ist nicht bewusst was man so alles mit dem Infektionsschutzgesetz legitimieren kann.
> Gibt genügend Stoff dazu...




Dann erklär mal an welchen Punkt das Willkür ist ?

Wenn das Kind erkrankt ist , dann sollte man es isolieren damit es keine anderen ansteckt.
Weil zu dem Zeit punkt ist nur das Kind in Quarantäne, aber nicht die restlichen Haushaltsmitglieder. Und das Gesundheitsamt möchte natürlich nicht das sich die anderen Mitglieder infizieren. 

Das heißt nicht das du das Kind im Keller  einsperren sollst  für 2 Wochen bis es wieder gesund ist, aber vielleicht  das Kind nicht bei den Eltern im Bett schlafen lässt oder mit deinen anderen 5 Kindern spielen lässt.
Einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen.


Und diese Anordnungen sind hauptsächlich dazu da eine Rechtsgrundlage zu bilden  sollte jemand absichtlich oder grob fahrlässig gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand verstoßen.





Ich nenn mal ein anderes  Beispiel was in den letzten Tagen diskutiert wurde: Das Gesetz mit dem du mit deinen Hund 2 mal Täglich für insgesamt 1 Stunde Gassi gehen musst.

Das hört sich zuerst bescheuert an aber soll einfach eine Rechtsgrundlage bieten.

Momentan ist es so das du dein Tier einsperren kannst solange wie du willst  weil es kein Gesetz gibt das es verbietet, das heißt wenn du deinen Hund für 4 Wochen  bei dir im Abstellraum einsperrst und das Tier keinen äußerlichen Schaden davon getragen hat, dann kann Ordnungsamt bzw Veterinäramt  nichts dagegen unternehmen .

Es geht halt einfach darum für diesen Fall eine Rechtsgrundlage zum eingreifen zu schaffen und nicht darum jeden Hundebesitzer zu kontrollieren  ob er auch wirklich 60 Minuten draußen war und nicht nur 55 Minuten.


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Natürlich darf ein Innensenator eine eigene Meinung haben und natürlich darf er die auch äußern. Die Faktenlage hatte er ja geäußert, da darf er gern noch im Namen der 99% Berliner sprechen, die ihm da zustimmen.



Das sehen Gerichte anders: 

"Als Hoheitsträger hat der (Ober-)Bürgermeister kein Grundrecht auf  Meinungsfreiheit. Grundrechte sind genuin Abwehrrechte des Bürgers gegen  den Staat. Sie gewähren den Bürgern auch die Freiheit, ihre Meinung in  politisch umstrittenen Fragen &#8211; frei von staatlicher Einflussnahme und  Druck &#8211; kundzutun. Es wäre eine Verkennung des für den freiheitlichen  Staat konstitutiven Grundsatzes, wenn sich ein Hoheitsträger oder dessen  Organ unter Berufung auf die Meinungsfreiheit gegen die  Grundrechtsausübung durch die Bürger wenden könnte. Äußert sich ein  Hoheitsträger in amtlicher Funktion und nimmt er dabei die ihm in dieser  Funktion zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel in Anspruch, darf er  grundsätzlich nicht in einem allgemeinen politischen Meinungskampf  zugunsten einer von mehreren widerstreitende Standpunkte vertretenden  Gruppen Partei ergreifen.
(....gekürzt) (Zitatende VG Düsseldorf a.a.O.)


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sehen Gerichte anders:


Kein Wunder, dass du das Urteil nicht so zitierst, dass es einfach Googlebar ist (Aktenzeichen). Liest man das Urteil, dann steht da nämlich für diesen Fall das völlige Gegenteil drin:



> Das Gericht geht davon aus, dass sich die Äußerungen des Oberbürgermeisters im Rahmen seiner aus Art. 28 Abs. 2 S. 1 GG folgenden Zuständigkeit für Angelegenheiten der örtlichen Gemeinschaft halten.



Kurz: Die negativen Äußerungen gegenüber Dügida gehen vollkommen in Ordnung. Verboten hat das BVerG nur den Aufruf, an einer Gegendemo teilzunehmen (hat Geisel nicht getan) und das Licht auszuschalten (hat Geisel ebenfalls nicht getan).

Case closed.

Da es euch inzwischen nur noch um das Gaslighting in Sachen "Darf Geisel das sagen?" geht, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass a) ihr akzeptiert habt, dass die Gründe für die Verweigerung der Demo-Genehmigung das fehlende Hygienekonzept ist und b) die Aussage von Geisel nicht die Begründung für die Absage ist, sondern die in a) genannten.


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

openJur

Dann verlink es doch komplett. Wie man sieht wurde dem Antrag durchaus stattgegeben, weil die Neutralitätspflicht verletzt wurde.

Abgesehen davon kannst Du Dir Deine spaltenden Formulierung sparen, es geht nicht um "ihr" und "wir" sondern um korrektes rechtsstaatliches Verhalten. Und ja, Kritik an Politikern die nicht zwischen dem sachlichen Verwaltungshandeln und ihrer politischen Meinung unterschieden können ist mir eine Herzensangelegenheit, weil eben gerade diese Trennung ein Kerngut des Rechtsstaates ist. Die Verwaltung ist nicht dafür da die Wünsche eines Politikers zu erfüllen, sie ist als Exekutive Garant für ein rechtsstaatlicheinwandfreies Handeln des Staates gegenüber dem Bürger.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann verlink es doch komplett.


Warum? Du verlinkst doch auch nix 



seahawk schrieb:


> Wie man sieht wurde dem Antrag durchaus stattgegeben, weil die Neutralitätspflicht verletzt wurde.


Aber nichts von dem hat Geisel in diesem Fall getan.

Das ist so, als würdest du mir sagen es wäre illegal eine Pommes zu essen und als Beleg postest du mir ein Urteil, in dem jemand wegen Mordes verurteilt wurde. Zusammenhang gleich null.

Zeigt doch mal bitte ein Urteil, in dem Äußerungen wie Geisel sie getätigt hat illegal sind. Und nicht, dass ein Aufruf zur Gegendemonstration illegal ist, den Geisel gar nicht getätigt hat.



seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kannst Du Dir Deine spaltenden Formulierung sparen, es geht nicht um "ihr" und "wir" sondern um korrektes rechtsstaatliches Verhalten.


Das freut mich. Denn dann erkennt ihr ja an, dass aus rechtsstaatlichen Gründen die Berlin-Demo der Covidioten nicht genehmigt werden konnte.

Sollten sich diese Personen dem widersetzen - und darauf hat Geisel Bezug genommen - dann werden diese Personen hoffentlich durch die Polizei rechtsstaatlich sanktioniert.

Ich gehe dann davon aus, dass du stillschweigend zu meinem letzten Satz auf #11638 zugestimmt hast


----------



## Whispercat (27. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Video wie Floyd ermordet wurde angesehen und empfand es als öffentliche Hinrichtung eines Menschen, ob schwarz oder weiß, ist mir da zumindest völlig egal und auch egal ob er sich weigerte ins Auto zu steigen oder nicht, deswegen kann ich nicht mit meinem Knie 8 Minuten einem Menschen die Luft abdrücken, dann ruf ich eben die Männer im weißen Kittel.



War nicht auf Floyd bezogen sondern eher darauf das CNN jetzt schon mehrfach nachweislich dabei erwischt wurde wie sie versucht haben Antifa und BLM Übergriffe anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben. Floyd selbst ist ne andere Geschichte die ich zwar tragisch und unnötig finde, aber für mich persönlich war das weder eine Hinrichtung noch ein Mord. Wir wissen mittlerweile das der Typ bis über beide Ohren voll mit Substanzen war ( unter anderem Meth & Fentanyl ) und er bereits im Polizeiauto darüber geklagt hat das er keine Luft mehr bekommt. Von daher würde ich diese Geschichte eher als fahrlässige Tötung einstufen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Na, man muss ja trotzdem drüber reden, alleine wenn man sieht, dass einige Verwirrte glauben, dass auf der Demo 1,3 Millionen Menschen waren, muss man sich fragen ob die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben.



Sich darüber lustig zu machen oder es nüchtern zu betrachten wäre ja auch nicht mein Problem sondern wenn man mal wieder anfängt Hildmann, Nadsis, die AfD und Demoteilnehmer grundsätzlich in einen Topf zu werfen. Genau diese ignorante Geisteshaltung ist es doch unter anderem überhaupt erst der Grund warum Leute überhaupt erst auf die Strasse gehen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Derweil bleiben die Intensivbetten und die Todesfälle konstant gering, die R Zahl ist schon wieder unter 1.
> die Diskrepanz an Meldedatum und Erkrankungsbeginn ist auch ganz interessant.



Geht mir ganz genauso und ich bin jetzt schon in höchstem Mass auf die Zahlen von nächster Woche gespannt. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe hat niemand der  Berliner Demo Gewalt vorgeworfen. Von Medienmanipulation sprechen und  Unfug behaupten



Das die Demonstranten friedlich waren ist keine Inklusion dafür das irgendwer behauptet hat da hätte es Gewalt gegeben. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer sich mit den Schweinen suhlt, wird damit  vielleicht nicht zum Schwein, stinkt aber auf jeden Fall wie eins.



Schuld durch Assoziation war schon immer ein fadenscheiniges  Argument. Vorallem weil man nicht Kassandra heissen muss um zu orakeln  das du wahrscheinlich auf *jeder* Demo im fünfstelligen Bereich  irgendwelche Idioten findest.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn gute Impfstoffe verfügbar sind, dann kann man lockern. Vorher nicht.



Du meinst in 5 Jahren die normalerweise *mindestens*  notwendig sind um einen Impfstoff ausreichend zu testen ? Ich an deiner  Stelle würde mich lieber fragen ob es vielleicht einen Grund gibt das bis heute noch kein einziger Gen Impfstoff zugelassen wurde und das es möglicherweise eine verdammt dumme  Idee ist mit einem unzureichend gestesteten Impfstoff an deiner DNA  herumzupfuschen. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Ich gehe dann davon aus, dass du stillschweigend zu meinem letzten Satz auf #11638 zugestimmt hast



Hallo i bims 1 Hygienekonzept : 

https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/74...ienekonzept-Demo-202008.pdf?ver=1598454880331


----------



## Amigo (27. August 2020)

Manche Leute hier sind wirklich asozial und kaputt (krank!) im Kopf möchte ich sagen... verzeiht die Wortwahl, aber es ist einfach nur gruselig... 
Manche wollen scheinbar nicht denken und differenzieren und verteidigen alles und jede Maßnahme und das schlimmste:


Jeder andersdenkende ist WEITERHIN ein Nazi... wozu es keinen Grund gibt!
Ihr seid so verbittert gegenüber berechtigter Kritik, genießt eure Ansichten als wär es die einzige Wahrheit und diffamiert besorgte Bürger.

Einfach asoziales Verhalten auf gut deutsch! 

Seht ihr diese Nazi Omas mit Kopftuch? Richtig schlimm diese Leute hmm!? 
Hoevelhof 26.08.20 Besuch von  Herrn Jens Spahn Demo,,Impressionen. - YouTube

Lächerlich!


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem ist hier mal wieder die Kommunikation der Politik, denn der Ablehnungsbescheid erscheint sehr solide und sachlich fundiert:
> 
> Polizei rechnet beim Verbot von Corona-Demo in Berlin mit "Querdenken" ab
> 
> Genau die Argumentationsschiene, die ich selber hier schon vorgeschlagen hatte und mit dem angestrebten Verzicht auf den Mundschutz, hat der Veranstalter sich ein schönes Eigentor geschossen, allerdings nicht ein so großes wie der Innensenator in Berlin mit seiner "Begründung" der Ablehnung. Und bei einer solchen Anzeige der Demo gab es auch keine Auflagen, die das hätten regulieren können. Unklare Teilnehmerzahlen mit massiven Abweichungen zwischen Antrag und Eigenwerbung der Organisatoren sind klassische Gründe zur Versagung der Genehmigung.



Auch die geplanten Angriffe auf Polizisten und andere geplante bewaffnete Ausschreitungen sind ein Grund Demos zu verbieten. 
https://dejure.org/gesetze/VersG/15.html


			
				§ 15 Versammlungsgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die zuständige Behörde kann die Versammlung oder den Aufzug verbieten oder von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen, wenn nach den zur Zeit des Erlasses der Verfügung erkennbaren Umständen die öffentliche Sicherheit oder Ordnung bei Durchführung der Versammlung oder des Aufzuges unmittelbar gefährdet ist.
> 
> (2) Eine Versammlung oder ein Aufzug kann insbesondere verboten oder von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig gemacht werden, wenn1.    die Versammlung oder der Aufzug an einem Ort stattfindet, der als Gedenkstätte von historisch herausragender, überregionaler Bedeutung an die Opfer der menschenunwürdigen Behandlung unter der nationalsozialistischen Gewalt- und Willkürherrschaft erinnert, und​2.    nach den zur Zeit des Erlasses der Verfügung konkret feststellbaren Umständen zu besorgen ist, dass durch die Versammlung oder den Aufzug die Würde der Opfer beeinträchtigt wird.
> ​Das Denkmal für die ermordeten Juden Europas in Berlin ist ein Ort nach Satz 1 Nr. 1. Seine Abgrenzung ergibt sich aus der Anlage zu diesem Gesetz. Andere Orte nach Satz 1 Nr. 1 und deren Abgrenzung werden durch Landesgesetz bestimmt.
> ...



Bsp: VG Chemnitz: Keine Gegendemo zu "Wir-sind-mehr"  | LTO.de

Die Corona-Leugner haben also sich damit eher ein Eigentor geschossen, wenn es um die Chancen geht, die Demo von den Gerichten doch noch zugelassen zu bekommen.

Auch einzelne Personen können ausgeschlossen werden: https://dejure.org/gesetze/VersG/17a.html


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Das freut mich. Denn dann erkennt ihr ja an, dass aus rechtsstaatlichen Gründen die Berlin-Demo der Covidioten nicht genehmigt werden konnte.
> 
> Sollten sich diese Personen dem widersetzen - und darauf hat Geisel Bezug genommen - dann werden diese Personen hoffentlich durch die Polizei rechtsstaatlich sanktioniert.
> 
> Ich gehe dann davon aus, dass du stillschweigend zu meinem letzten Satz auf #11638 zugestimmt hast



Ich habe immer gesagt, das für mich die Begründung der Ablehnung relevant ist und schon vor Veröffentlichung der Inhalte gesagt, dass eine unklare Teilnehmer Zahl (mit erheblichen Widersprüchen zwischen Außenwerbung des Veranstalters und Antrag) ein klassischer und logischer Grund ist die Demonstration zu untersagen. Wichtig ist mir trotzdem immer die Differenzierung dahin gehend, dass das Thema der Demonstration erst einmal egal ist (sofern nicht erkennbar strafbar oder verfassungsfeindlich) und die Demo nicht wegen ihres Themas verboten wurde, sondern wegen eines nicht tragfähigen Sicherheitskonzeptes zu dem heute natürlich auch die Einhaltung der Pandemieverordnung gehört.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Hallo i bims 1 Hygienekonzept :
> 
> https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/74...ienekonzept-Demo-202008.pdf?ver=1598454880331



Hätten Sie doch nach Seite 3 aufgehört... wie dämlich kann man sein.


----------



## geisi2 (27. August 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Manche Leute hier sind wirklich asozial und kaputt (krank!) im Kopf möchte ich sagen... verzeiht die Wortwahl, aber es ist einfach nur gruselig...
> Manche wollen scheinbar nicht denken und differenzieren und verteidigen alles und jede Maßnahme und das schlimmste:
> 
> 
> ...



In den USA ist man mit andersdenkenden schon weiter:
Eklat in USA: &#8222;Heb deine Faust!&#8220; - Aktivisten bedraengen Restaurantbesucherin - WELT
Es wird auch lustig schon durch Vororte gezogen, geplündert und bedroht...wer kein BLM Schild am Geschäft hat, Pech gehabt dann wird das niedergebrannt.
Selbst wenn das Geschäft von Schwarzen betrieben wurde oder anderen Minderheiten. 

Mir machen diejenigen die jegliche Kritik mit Nazi/VTler etc unterdrücken wollen mehr Angst als die gefühlte Gefahr von rechts.
Andere ständig als Faschisten bezeichnen und nicht mal merken das man sich genau deren Mittel bedient.
Hier bei mir auf dem Betriebsgelände baut sich gerade ein Lokalpolitiker der Linken sein Tiny Haus zusammen.
Der sieht das treiben was so unter "links"  veranstaltet wird genauso kritisch wie ich.
Er hat es schön auf den Punkt gebracht: "Diese Menschen haben eine links-rechts Schwäche"


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Einfach asoziales Verhalten auf gut deutsch!


Du kannst dich ja, den Covidioten am Samstag in Berlin anschliessen, wenn sie Randale machen wollen. Hast es ja nicht weit.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Mir machen diejenigen die jegliche Kritik mit Nazi/VTler etc unterdrücken wollen mehr Angst als die gefühlte Gefahr von rechts.



Mir machen Rechte mehr Angst  und hatte schon unangenehme Erfahrungen.


----------



## tobse2056 (27. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> H
> allo i bims 1 Hygienekonzept :
> 
> https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/74...ienekonzept-Demo-202008.pdf?ver=1598454880331



Schön geschrieben , leider ist das Hygienekonzept  schon auf den ersten blick mangelhaft.


1.  Angegeben sind 22.500 Teilnehmer - Laut Veranstalter waren beim letzten mal 1.3 Millionen da . Ich glaube  wir brauchen nicht darüber zu reden das es nicht 1.3 Millionen waren . Aber soviel zur Glaubwürdigkeit der Zahlen mit denen Gerechnet wird.

2.   Seite 7 :   Das Hygienekonzept sieht keine Mund-Nasen-Bedeckung vor, also soll es über den  Abstand realisiert werden.   Blieben wir einfach mal bei den angenommen 22500 Menschen , da  ist es nicht möglich das man dafür sorgen kann das zu jeder Zeit der Abstand von 2.5 Metern eingehalten wird. Da kannst du noch so viele Schilder aufstellen wie du willst, das wird nichts werden.


Sie können ja gerne demonstrieren, aber unter  Einhaltung  der aktuelle Anordnungen. Und wenn denen die Grundrechte so wichtig wären, könnte sie sich auch für 3-4 Stunden ne Maske aufsetzen.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Sich darüber lustig zu machen oder es nüchtern zu betrachten wäre ja auch nicht mein Problem sondern wenn man mal wieder anfängt Hildmann, Nadsis, die AfD und Demoteilnehmer grundsätzlich in einen Topf zu werfen. Genau diese ignorante Geisteshaltung ist es doch unter anderem überhaupt erst der Grund warum Leute überhaupt erst auf die Strasse gehen.



Die meisten Demos leiden nunmal unter dem Problem, dass sich dort Teilmengen der von Dir genannten Ausprägungen finden.
Auch die Dame mit der Studie ist bei Demos aufgetreten, die von AfD Mitgliedern (die bereits rassistisch auffällig waren) organisiert wurden. Auf vielen Covid Demos tummeln sich Reichskriegsflaggen, in Berlin wird auch schonmal ein Judenstern gezeigt,

Das große Problem: "Normale" Demoteilnehmer distanzieren sich hiervon nicht, stattdessen werden Sie von den Populisten vereinnahmt.
"Aaah am Wochenende, wieder zig tausende Menschen bei der Demo" Impliziert dann halt auch, dass dort eine Schnittmenge des Gedankenguts herrscht - vergleichbar mit "Wir sind das Volk".

Kurzer Exkurs: Wo fischt denn die AfD? Z.b. bei Impfskeptikern, bei Chemtrailern, bei Reichsbürgern, bei extremen Ausprägungen der Esotherik. Und all diese Gruppen findest du bei Covid Demos. Das ist ein Kreislauf. Die AfD (allen vorran) spricht den Medien eine unabhängige Berichterstattung ab, treibt somit Skeptiker auf alternative Portale. Man muss kein Nazi sein, aber sobald man den Weg man eingeschlagen hat steckt man halt in der braunen Echokammer mit drin. Und dann sagt man sich zwar selbst "nee ich bin doch nicht rechts" konsumiert aber nur noch rechte Thesen, verpackt im Schafspelz des vermeintlichen Qualitätsjournalismus der "Wahrheitsmedien". 

Wer nicht will, dass er mit Nazis in einen Topf geworfen wird, der sollte nicht mit Nazis in einem Topf schwimmen. Und nein, es reicht nicht danach sich selbst zu sagen "ich bin aber nicht rechts" wenn man davor Extremisten eine Bühne und ein Publikum geboten hat.
Antisemiten, Rechtsradikale, Verschwoerungsglaeubige: Wie die Corona-Demos von rechts unterwandert werden - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Und es ist genau der Spaltkeil, auf den die AfD, Hildmann und anderes Gesocks immer wieder draufhauen um soviele Menschen wie möglich in die eigene Blase zu holen. Skepsis sähen, mit zweifelhaften Nachrichten untermauern (ja dazu zähle ich auch die hier zerrissene Studie) und dann die Leute vereinnahmen.




geisi2 schrieb:


> Mir machen diejenigen die jegliche Kritik mit Nazi/VTler etc unterdrücken wollen mehr Angst als die gefühlte Gefahr von rechts.



Tja, wenn das Thermometer kaputt ist, kann man eben schlecht die Temperatur messen.

Edith:
Die Prousa hat auf einer Demo gesprochen, moderiert von Dr Daniel Langhans. (Hat Sie auf Ihrem FB Account geteilt)
Dr. Langhans hat Artikel auf freiewelt.net veröffentlicht. Kostprobe? Schwulenhass, relativierung von Völkermord. Ich verlinke den Dreck hier nicht, wer will findet das Problemlos bei Google.

Das hat mich 2 Minuten gekostet und ich konnte feststellen, dass Langhans ein veritables Arschloch ist. Jemand mit dem ICH nicht auf einer Bühne stehen will. EGAL wie sehr ich für eine Sache demonstrieren will.
Wieso, kann ich random, wirklich random, eine scheiß Demo raussuchen und finde am Kopf des Ganzen direkt eine solche Wurst.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Sich darüber lustig zu machen oder es nüchtern zu betrachten wäre ja auch nicht mein Problem sondern wenn man mal wieder anfängt Hildmann, Nadsis, die AfD und Demoteilnehmer grundsätzlich in einen Topf zu werfen.


Die werden nicht willkürlich in einen Topf geworfen, die stellen sich *FREIWILLIG *nebeneinander.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Genau diese ignorante Geisteshaltung ist es doch unter anderem überhaupt erst der Grund warum Leute überhaupt erst auf die Strasse gehen.


Ich dachte es geht um die Einschränkungen aufgrund der Corona-Pandemie? Was denn nun? 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Hallo i bims 1 Hygienekonzept :


Zitat:


> Wir empfehlen den Verzicht auf Mund-Nase-Bedeckungen


Case closed.

Toller Money Quote:


> Unser Hygienekonzept sieht das Tragen von Mund-Nase-Bedeckungen nicht vor, da Experten bei Nutzen-Risiko-Bewertung von Mund-NaseBedeckungen abraten.


Welche Experten sollen das bitte sein?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Es wird auch lustig schon durch Vororte gezogen, geplündert und bedroht...wer kein BLM Schild am Geschäft hat, Pech gehabt dann wird das niedergebrannt.


Jau, all die abgebrannten Geschäfte, weil sie kein BLM-Schild hatten. Wer kennt sie nicht? Wie? Ihr auch nicht? Wie kann das nur sein? 



seahawk schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir trotzdem immer die Differenzierung dahin gehend, dass das Thema der Demonstration erst einmal egal ist (sofern nicht erkennbar strafbar oder verfassungsfeindlich) und die Demo nicht wegen ihres Themas verboten wurde, sondern wegen eines nicht tragfähigen Sicherheitskonzeptes zu dem heute natürlich auch die Einhaltung der Pandemieverordnung gehört.


Wie gesagt: Das Thema war nie Grund für die Absage. Das Thema kam auf, weil einige User gesagt haben, man solle doch einfach mal Auflagen der Demo machen und alles wäre gut. Daraufhin haben mehrere User (u.A. auch ich) gesagt, dass das schon bei der ersten Demo so war und nicht funktioniert hat und es außerdem angesichts des Thema ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist, dass da eine Masken- oder Abstandspflicht eingehalten wird.

Bis heute konnte ja niemand außer irgendwelchen willkürlich ausgedachten (oh, sorry: "gefühlten") Werten von 50% Masken tragen für anderen Demos nicht nachweisen, inwiefern man während der ersten Demo die geltenden Regeln eingehalten hat. Der Abbruch durch die Polizei stützt irgendwie die These, dass da wohl gar nichts versucht wurde einzuhalten, sondern im Gegenteil sogar gefördert wurde die Regeln zu verletzen. Das verlinkte Hygenienpamphlet bestätigt das ja auch.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Mir machen diejenigen die jegliche Kritik mit Nazi/VTler etc unterdrücken wollen mehr Angst als die gefühlte Gefahr von rechts.



Gefühlte Gefahr?
Erzähl das denen, die von der gefühlten Gefahr ermordet wurden.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Mir machen diejenigen die jegliche Kritik mit Nazi/VTler etc unterdrücken wollen mehr Angst als die gefühlte Gefahr von rechts.


Mir macht mehr Angst, dass sich solche Gemenge zu einen Klumpen  Sch****e vermischen, der nicht mehr definierbar ist.
Und aus welchem Grund? Weil gar nicht mehr hinterfragt wird, mit wem man da eigentlich zusammen auf die Straße geht.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erzähl das denen, die von der gefühlten Gefahr ermordet wurden.


Achtung! Gestern hat ein linker in Hamburg ein Auto abgefackelt! Die wahre Gefahr kommt also von Links (für mein Auto, weil ich bin weißer Biodeutsche, mir tut kein Rechter nix, mir ist Rechts daher egal, mein BMW ist wichtiger)!!!!


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Achtung! Gestern hat ein linker in Hamburg ein Auto abgefackelt! Die wahre Gefahr kommt also von Links (für mein Auto, weil ich bin weißer Biodeutsche, mir tut kein Rechter nix, mir ist Rechts daher egal, mein BMW ist wichtiger)!!!!



Das war bestimmt ein linksgrün versiffter alt 68er mit einem Wacken Shirt unterm Arm, der sein armseliges, verlottertes Leben in meinen verspiegelten Chromfelgen an meinem Audi Q9 RS-R sah. 
Dabei investiere ich in Brückenbau, damit auch solche Leute noch wo unter kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, in welcher Funktion dies geschieht, Privat natürlich ja, im Amt wird es schwieriger: AfD-Klage gegen Seehofer: Bundesverfassungsgericht gibt Klage statt - FOCUS Online
> 
> Auf seiner privaten Internetseite wäre dies kein Problem gewesen.



Da geht aber aber ausschließlich um die Nutzung der Ministeriums-Webseite. Die Aussage war erlaubt. Sie darf also auch in einem Presseinterview genau so zitiert werden. 
BVerfG: AfD-Kritik gehoert nicht auf die BMI-Homepage |  LTO.de


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bve119-bverfg-seehofer-interview-afd-bmi-regierung-eil/ schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Äußerungen waren zwar zulässig, so die Karlsruher Richter. Doch durch die Veröffentlichung des Interviews auf der Homepage des BMI wurde die AfD in ihrem Recht auf Chancengleichheit aus Art. 21 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Grundgesetz verletzt. Andreas Voßkuhle betonte als Vorsitzender des Zweiten Senats bei der Urteilsverkündung, die Chancengleichheit sei immer dann verletzt, "wenn Inhaber eines Regierungsamtes die Autorität des Amtes und die mit ihnen verbunden Mittel und Möglichkeiten in spezifischer Weise nutzen, um zielgerichtet zugunsten oder zulasten einer politischen Partei am Meinungskampf mitzuwirken".



Auch wenn es den Nazis von der AfD nicht passt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da geht abes aber ausschließlich um die Nutzung der Ministeriums-Webseite. Die Aussage war erlaubt. Sie darf also auch in einem Presseinterview genau so zitiert werden.
> Auch wenn es den Nazis von der AfD nicht passt.



Die Aussage selbst ja, aber nicht ihr Ort.
Es führte aber eher zu einem Streisand-Effekt, so wie jetzt auch in Berlin.
Hätte der das nicht gesagt wäre die Hälfte vom Wind aus den Segeln bei den Veranstaltern und auch Teilnehmern.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da einige erscheinen werden und es zu Ausschreitungen kommen wird.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da einige erscheinen werden und es zu Ausschreitungen kommen wird.


Sollen sich die Covidioten eben komplett ins Abseits schießen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Sollen sich die Covidioten eben komplett ins Abseits schießen.



Deren Problem, wenn man die denn alle überhaupt festnehmen kann. Bei 20000 (so zumindest war die Zahl laut Veranstalter) ist das auch für die Polizei ein Problem.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass du das Urteil nicht so zitierst, dass es einfach Googlebar ist (Aktenzeichen). Liest man das Urteil, dann steht da nämlich für diesen Fall das völlige Gegenteil drin:



Da wäre aber schön, wenn du dieses Aktenzeichen oder den Link zum Urteil noch in deinem Post ergänzen würdest. Du scheinst das Urteil ja gefunden und gelesen zu haben. 
Damit es andere auch nachlesen können.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Deren Problem, wenn man die denn alle überhaupt festnehmen kann. Bei 20000 (so zumindest war die Zahl laut Veranstalter) ist das auch für die Polizei ein Problem.



Deswegen muss man die Busse schon auf der Autobahn abfangen.




Amigo schrieb:


> Jeder andersdenkende ist WEITERHIN ein Nazi... wozu es keinen Grund gibt!



Falsch. Jeder Nazi ist ein Nazi. 
Und deren Problem ist, dass die nicht denken können. 

Und das die Demo von Nazis also Rechtsextremen wie III. Weg, NPD, AfD organisiert wird schreibt ja sogar die Tagesschau. Corona-Proteste: Rechtsextreme mobilisieren fuer Berlin | tagesschau.de
Und welche Nazis dazu aufrufen ist ja hier nachzulesen: Corona-Demo 29.08.: Die gesamte rechtsextreme Szene mobilisiert (AfD, NPD & Co) - Volksverpetzer

Hatte ich übrigens in #11588 schon verlinkt


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Deren Problem, wenn man die denn alle überhaupt festnehmen kann. Bei 20000 (so zumindest war die Zahl laut Veranstalter) ist das auch für die Polizei ein Problem.


Sollten ja keine 20.000 sein, da das doch in der absoluten Mehrheit rechtstreue Bürger sind, die sich Sorgen um den Rechtsstaat machen.

Also sollte nur eine kleine handvoll - wenn überhaupt - Stress machen. Wenn wirklich 20.000 ankommen und Stress machen, dann kann man den ganzen Bullshit von wegen "sind keine Nazis" und blablabla sonstwo hin stecken.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Deren Problem, wenn man die denn alle überhaupt festnehmen kann. Bei 20000 (so zumindest war die Zahl laut Veranstalter) ist das auch für die Polizei ein Problem.



Dann gibts ein HoGeSa Szenario wie 2014 - damals wurden die "ach so besorgten Bürger die nur zufällig Glatze & Bomberjacke tragen" recht schnell entlarvt.
Hooligans gegen Salafisten in Koeln: Krawalle bei Hogesa-Demo


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gefühlte Gefahr?
> Erzähl das denen, die von der gefühlten Gefahr ermordet wurden.



Oder deren Autos in Berlin Neukölln von Nazis, u.a. einem AfD-Funktionär, abgefackelt wurden, welcher von einem braunen Staatsanwalt gedeckt wird, welcher selbst AfD wählt.
Rechtsextremistische Anschlaege in Neukoelln: Drueckte der Staatsanwalt wegen AfD-Sympathien ein Auge zu? - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Skandal um Berliner Staatsanwalt: "Keine Sorge, ich bin selbst AfD-Waehler" - n-tv.de
Drohungen, UEbergriffe, Anschlaege: Warum Berlin-Neukoelln ein Rechtsextremismus-Problem hat - Kultur - Tagesspiegel



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Achtung! Gestern hat ein linker in Hamburg ein Auto abgefackelt! Die wahre Gefahr kommt also von Links (für mein Auto, weil ich bin weißer Biodeutsche, mir tut kein Rechter nix, mir ist Rechts daher egal, mein BMW ist wichtiger)!!!!



Auch Rechte fackeln Autos ab. S.o.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann gibts ein HoGeSa Szenario wie 2014 - damals wurden die "ach so besorgten Bürger die nur zufällig Glatze & Bomberjacke tragen" recht schnell entlarvt.


Ist das Gerangel mit Polizist der Versuch den Rechtsstaat zu schützen?


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Ist das Gerangel mit Polizist der Versuch den Rechtsstaat zu schützen?



Nein. Die offizielle Erklärung ist ein realitätsnahes Handlungsszenario für die Einsatzkräfte zu Trainingszwecken zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit ausreichend talentierten Rollenspielern.
Denn man ist ja Pro Rechtsstaat und will diesen ausreichend gerüstet sehen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (27. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein. Die offizielle Erklärung ist ein realitätsnahes Handlungsszenario für die Einsatzkräfte zu Trainingszwecken zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit ausreichend talentierten Rollenspielern.


Ach so, der Polizeiwagen, der da umgeworfen, der ist nur aus Pappe 

Auch sehr realitätsnah, dieser Nachbau des Kölner Hauptbahnhofs, der als Kulisse dient. Könnte fast echt sein


----------



## Whispercat (27. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die meisten Demos leiden nunmal unter dem Problem, dass sich dort Teilmengen der von Dir genannten Ausprägungen finden.
> Auch die Dame mit der Studie ist bei Demos aufgetreten, die von AfD Mitgliedern (die bereits rassistisch auffällig waren) organisiert wurden.



Wenn du sowas in den Raum stellst dann bitte konkret da ich keine Lust habe meinen Nachmittag mit googeln zu verschwenden. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf vielen Covid Demos tummeln sich Reichskriegsflaggen, in Berlin wird auch schonmal ein Judenstern gezeigt,



Quellen ? Ich hab mir viele Videos von der 1. August Demo angesehen und Reichkriegsflaggen hab ich genau zwei gesehen und zwar die hier : 
https://www.rbb24.de/politik/thema/2020/coronavirus/beitraege_neu/2020/08/berlin-corona-leugner-demonstration-geisel-warnung-rechtsextremi.html
und 
https://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/zentralschweiz/luzern/etwa-20-000-menschen-demonstrieren-in-berlin-gegen-corona-auflagen-ld.1243254
Wir haben da also zwei scheinbar geistig verwirrte Dudes die mit ner Reichkriegsflagge rumrennen und daraus wird dann der neue Aufstieg der Nadsis gemacht. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das große Problem: "Normale" Demoteilnehmer distanzieren sich hiervon nicht, stattdessen werden Sie von den Populisten vereinnahmt.



Was sollen sie auch machen ?  Etwa in dieses Board kommen und dir persönlich beteuern das sie ebenfalls finden das der Dude mit der Flagge ein Idiot ist ? 



hoffgang schrieb:


> "Aaah am Wochenende, wieder zig tausende Menschen bei der Demo" Impliziert dann halt auch, dass dort eine Schnittmenge des Gedankenguts herrscht - vergleichbar mit "Wir sind das Volk".



Weisst du woher ich weiss das dem nicht so ist und wenn dann nur in absoluter irrelevant geringer Zahl ? Weil du mir in Zeiten in denen praktisch jeder mit einem Smartphone rumrennt nicht erzählen kannst das wir es nicht mitkriegen würden wenn du ... hm ... sagen wir mal 50 Leute auf deiner Demo hättest die geschlossenen den Hitlergruss zeigen, entsprechende Parolen von sich geben oder andere Symbolik wie zb. Flaggen oder Tattoos zur Schau stellen. Ach was 50 .... mir würden schon 10 reichen aber nichtmal die kriegt man zusammen. Stattdessen ist das beste was unsere Medien vorzuweisen haben ( ich betone nochmal *DAS BESTE !* ) zwei Dudes mit Reichkriegsflaggen. Lass es 5 gewesen sein wenn juckt das ? Diese Typen sind offensichtlich eine derart irrelevante Minderheit das es an Realsatire grenzt wenn du dich ernsthaft hier hinstellst und mir was von Nadsi Sammelbecken erzählen willst. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurzer Exkurs: Wo fischt denn die AfD? Z.b. bei Impfskeptikern, bei Chemtrailern, bei Reichsbürgern, bei extremen Ausprägungen der Esotherik. Und all diese Gruppen findest du bei Covid Demos.



Du hast Trump Supporter, Klimaleugner, Ewiggestrige, Flacherdler, Scientologen, Leute die Snickers mögen und Leute die Brot hassen vergessen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kreislauf. Die AfD (allen vorran) spricht den Medien eine unabhängige Berichterstattung ab  treibt somit Skeptiker auf alternative Portale.



Womit sie wenn man die Verbandelung zwischen Politik und Aufsichtsräten betrachtet zumindest nicht komplett Unrecht hat. Ist ja nicht so als wäre selbst ne Folge der Anstalt gebannhammert worden die genau das behandelt hat. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man muss kein Nazi sein, aber sobald man den Weg man eingeschlagen hat steckt man halt in der braunen Echokammer mit drin. Und dann sagt man sich zwar selbst "nee ich bin doch nicht rechts" konsumiert aber nur noch rechte Thesen, verpackt im Schafspelz des vermeintlichen Qualitätsjournalismus der "Wahrheitsmedien".



Ich weiss ja nicht genau was oder viel eher wen du mit "brauner Echokammer" meinst. Aber wenn du mich fragst sind Pauschalisierung, Kontaktschuld und Hypermoralismus auch nicht viel besser. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Edith:
> Die Prousa hat auf einer Demo gesprochen, moderiert von Dr Daniel Langhans. (Hat Sie auf Ihrem FB Account geteilt)
> Dr. Langhans hat Artikel auf freiewelt.net veröffentlicht. Kostprobe? Schwulenhass, relativierung von Völkermord. Ich verlinke den Dreck hier nicht, wer will findet das Problemlos bei Google.



Schön, dann übernehme ich das halt eben für dich : 
Das Gespuer fuer richtig und falsch
Gibt es die &#8222;gescheiterte Ehe&#8220;?

weiss ja nicht was du da gelesen haben willst aber der redet über den Völkermord an den Armeniern den er allerdings mitnichten relativert - Zitat : 
_"Zu der Frage, ob der Genozid überhaupt stattgefunden hat, ist &#8211; neben  der Vielzahl der unabhängigen Belege &#8211; auch relevant, dass der damalige  Großwesir Damad Ferid Pascha am 11. Juni 1919 sich zu dem Unrecht  öffentlich bekannt hat."
_das ganze ist nämlich keine Völkermord Leugnung seinerseits sondern eine Erdogan Kritik. Aber um das rauszufinden müsste man Artikel halt zu Ende lesen. 

Und was den Schwulenhass betrifft, ich weiss nicht ob ich es als "Hass" bezeichnen würde wenn ich einen Christen vor mir habe der seine Religion offensichtlich zu wörtlich nimmt und deshalb Sätze wie : 
_"Auf der Basis des Schöpfungsbegriffs ist die sexuelle Identität eines  Menschen ein vom Schöpfer empfangenes Geschenk. Das gilt, auch wenn  nicht jeder es als ein solches zu erkennen vermag". _
von sich gibt. Der Typ ist maximal verbohrt aber hat meines bisherigen Erachtens trotzdem nichts getan was deine Vorwürfe rechtfertigen würde. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das hat mich 2 Minuten gekostet und ich konnte feststellen, dass Langhans ein veritables Arschloch ist. Jemand mit dem ICH nicht auf einer Bühne stehen will. EGAL wie sehr ich für eine Sache demonstrieren will.
> Wieso, kann ich random, wirklich random, eine scheiß Demo raussuchen und finde am Kopf des Ganzen direkt eine solche Wurst.



Ich kann mir bildlich vorstellen wie du da vor deinem Monitor gesessen und ein Grinsen bis nach Norwegen gekriegt hast als du "z_u der Frage, ob der Genozid überhaupt stattgefunden ha_t" gelesen hast. Blöd ist es dann halt nur wenn man solche Sätze nicht zu Ende liest weil dann macht man sich lächerlich. Vorallem mit solch einer protzigen Sig.

Was das Ende der Welt betrifft und Antworten wie diese hier : 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Die werden nicht willkürlich in einen Topf geworfen, die stellen sich *FREIWILLIG *nebeneinander.



Ich frage dich nochmal womit du das belegen willst. Wie kannst du nicht ? Ach weil du es sagst stimmt es ?. Achsooooooo


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas in den Raum stellst dann bitte konkret da ich keine Lust habe meinen Nachmittag mit googeln zu verschwenden.



Es ist doch belegt, dass die Corona-Demos von Nazis organisiert werden. 


> Und das die Demo von Nazis also Rechtsextremen wie III. Weg, NPD, AfD organisiert wird schreibt ja sogar die Tagesschau. Corona-Proteste: Rechtsextreme mobilisieren fuer Berlin | tagesschau.de
> Und welche Nazis dazu aufrufen ist ja hier nachzulesen: Corona-Demo 29.08.: Die gesamte rechtsextreme Szene mobilisiert (AfD, NPD & Co) - Volksverpetzer


Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, die Links zu lesen, bist du selbst schuld.
Der Volksverpetzer hat auch alles akribisch mit Quellen belegt, die am Ende der Seite zu finden sind. Müssten über 100 Quellen sein. 




Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich frage dich nochmal womit du das belegen willst.



Was soll er denn belegen?! Das die Leute mit Nazis mitlaufen ist doch eindeutig. 
Entweder sie sind noch dümmer als die Covidioten sowieso schon sind und merken es nicht, oder es ist ihnen egal mit Nazis mitzulaufen oder sie sind selbst Nazis und wollen absichtlich mit Nazis mitlaufen.

Und im ersten Fall hilft es ihnen die beiden Seiten oben auszudrucken, ihnen vor die Nase zu halten und ihnen zu zeigen mit was für Rechtsextremen/Nazis sie es da zutun haben. 
Dann müssen sie sich zumindest bewusst für Option 2 oder 3 entscheiden, wenn sie da trotzdem hingehen wollen.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Und mal wieder BTT:

Corona-Regeln von Bund und Laendern: Einheitlichere Regeln - aber nicht ueberall | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/bund-laender-corona-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> Großveranstaltungen, bei denen die Corona-Auflagen nicht eingehalten werden können, sollen bis Ende des Jahres grundsätzlich verboten bleiben.


Womit auch die verbotene Großdemo erfasst wäre. 



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-donnerstag-137.html#Umgang-mit-Corona-Krise-Fast-90-Prozent-zufrieden schrieb:
			
		

> *Umgang mit Corona-Krise: Fast 90 Prozent zufrieden*
> 
> _16:12 Uhr_
> Eine überwältigende Mehrheit der Bundesbürger ist einer Umfrage zufolge der Meinung, dass Deutschland im Umgang mit der Corona-Krise seine Aufgaben gut erfüllt hat. 88 Prozent äußerten sich entsprechend, wie aus einer in Washington veröffentlichten Befragung des Forschungsinstituts Pew in 14 Industriestaaten hervorgeht. Deutschland liegt - gleichauf mit Kanada - hinter Dänemark und Australien, wo sich 95 beziehungsweise 94 Prozent positiv über den Umgang ihres Landes mit der Krise äußerten.
> ...



Womit sich zeigt, das die Covidioten deutlich in der Minderheit sind.


Bundesverfassungsgericht: Eilantrag gegen Corona-Testpflicht abgelehnt | tagesschau.de
 BVerfG weist Eilantrag gegen Testpflicht für Reiserückkehrer ab | LTO.de


----------



## Amigo (27. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du kannst dich ja, den Covidioten am Samstag in Berlin anschliessen, wenn sie Randale machen wollen. Hast es ja nicht weit.


Nö hab ich auch nicht...  Den Rest lass ich unkommentiert... du weißt selbst, dass du mit solchen pauschalisierten Aussagen nicht besser bist, als die vor denen du Angst hast. 
Kann man auch Arschloch Mentalität nennen imho... was du sicher nicht bist. 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mir machen Rechte mehr Angst  und hatte schon unangenehme Erfahrungen.


Tut mir leid... ich fühle mit dir, aber wo auch immer du herkommst... und welche Erfahrungen du gemacht hast... es spricht nicht für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## hoffgang (27. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas in den Raum stellst dann bitte konkret da ich keine Lust habe meinen Nachmittag mit googeln zu verschwenden.



Musst du nicht, es ist bei der Dame auf dem Facebook Account einsehbar. Dort ist eine Rednerliste der Demo verfügbar.
Außerdem, erst willst du nicht googlen und weiter unten tust dus dann doch... entscheide dich mal.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Wir haben da also zwei scheinbar geistig verwirrte Dudes die mit ner Reichkriegsflagge rumrennen und daraus wird dann der neue Aufstieg der Nadsis gemacht.



Achtung, ich schrieb: Auf vielen Demos tauchen die Flaggen mittlerweile auf.
Du machst daraus: In Berlin hätte es viele Flaggen gegeben...

Reichskriegsflaggen waren in Stuttgart, sind im Osten auf mehreren Demos, in Berlin... die sind Dauerbrennerthema. Und nein, ich such Dir nicht für jede Demo einen Link raus.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Was sollen sie auch machen ?  Etwa in dieses Board kommen und dir persönlich beteuern das sie ebenfalls finden das der Dude mit der Flagge ein Idiot ist ?



Ja die sind völlig hilflos und können nichts anderes tun als einfach nebenherlaufen. Mal Zivilcourage googlen, wie wärs damit. Die traurige Wahrheit wird wohl sein: Es stört den Großteil der Menschen auf diesen Demos einfach nicht.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Weisst du woher ich weiss das dem nicht so ist und wenn dann nur in absoluter irrelevant geringer Zahl ? Weil du mir in Zeiten in denen praktisch jeder mit einem Smartphone rumrennt nicht erzählen kannst das wir es nicht mitkriegen würden wenn du ... hm ... sagen wir mal 50 Leute auf deiner Demo hättest die geschlossenen den Hitlergruss zeigen, entsprechende Parolen von sich geben oder andere Symbolik wie zb. Flaggen oder Tattoos zur Schau stellen. Ach was 50 .... mir würden schon 10 reichen aber nichtmal die kriegt man zusammen. Stattdessen ist das beste was unsere Medien vorzuweisen haben ( ich betone nochmal *DAS BESTE !* ) zwei Dudes mit Reichkriegsflaggen. Lass es 5 gewesen sein wenn juckt das ? Diese Typen sind offensichtlich eine derart irrelevante Minderheit das es an Realsatire grenzt wenn du dich ernsthaft hier hinstellst und mir was von Nadsi Sammelbecken erzählen willst.



Der ganze Absatz ist falsch weil ich drauf verwiesen habe, dass solche Flaggen AN MEHREREN ORTEN bei Demos aufgetaucht sind. 





Whispercat schrieb:


> Schön, dann übernehme ich das halt eben für dich :
> Das Gespuer fuer richtig und falsch
> Gibt es die &#8222;gescheiterte Ehe&#8220;?
> 
> ...



Du müsstest halt mal Stellen zitieren wie:


Spoiler






> Mit dem Aufkommen des sog. &#8222;Genderismus&#8220; (der das &#8222;Geschlecht&#8220; eines Menschen als etwas Verfügbares ansieht) hat sich etwas Entscheidendes verändert. Ausgegangen wird davon, dass es für den Menschen keinerlei Vorgegebenheiten gibt, die er zu beachten hätte. Für das, was &#8222;richtig&#8220; und &#8222;falsch&#8220; ist, brauche er sich einzig und allein an der sogenannten &#8222;Freiheit&#8220; des Anderen orientieren. Dabei wird Freiheit ausschließlich negativ definiert &#8211; als &#8222;Freisein&#8220; von Bindungen. Und jeder hat sein eigenes &#8222;Werte-System&#8220;


Kommt Dir das bekannt vor? Oder muss ich #Fahrspurende bemühen?



> Wie ich weiß, neigen viele von euch dazu, auch für die Untaten der IS-Terroristen &#8222;die Amerikaner&#8220; verantwortlich zu machen. Zwar habe ich ein gewisses Verständnis dafür; erst unlängst hat die Obama-Administration in Nigeria militärische Hilfe gegen die islamistischen Terror-Soldaten davon abhängig gemacht, dass Nigeria die verkorksten Vorstellungen der US-Regierung über die Sexualität übernimmt. Das ist schlicht &#8222;Imperialismus&#8220; jener Ideologie, die sich &#8222;Genderismus&#8220; nennt. Vor diesem Hintergrund lässt sich sogar verstehen, was &#8222;Boko Haram&#8220; übersetzt bedeutet: &#8222;Westliche Bildung ist Sünde&#8220;.



Und:


> Das ist nun die Stelle, liebe Freunde, an der wir über die schrecklichen Taten reden können, die damals im Osmanischen Reich an den Armeniern begangen worden sind. Wir reden von mehr als 1 Million getöteten Menschen. Die meisten von ihnen sind gezielt hingerichtet worden; wie heute die Jesiden, Alewiten oder Schiiten (durch den IS-Terrorismus); auch die Armenier wurden umgebracht, weil sie Christen waren.Wichtig ist: Es geht nicht darum, die heute Lebenden für das, was damals geschehen ist, in irgendeiner Form verantwortlich zu machen (nicht, wie jener Sohn einer befreundeten Familie, der in Paris zur Schule ging und dort von Mitschülern als &#8222;Hitler-Nazi&#8220; tituliert wurde&#8230. Verantwortlich ist der Mensch nur für das, was in seinen eigenen Möglichkeiten liegt.



Und mein aktueller Lieblingsabsatz:


> Entlarvend übrigens, dass sich für das heute üblich gewordene, finale Überarbeiten von Texten (Satzsubjekte nicht allein in grammatisch-männlicher, sondern zusätzlich auch -weiblicher Form zu formulieren) inzwischen der Begriff &#8222;Gendern&#8220; durchgesetzt hat. Wer sich als Student nicht an diese &#8222;Gender&#8220;-Vorgaben hält, dem droht schlicht Gewalt in Form von nachteiliger Benotung. [...]Im Sudetenland haben sich nach dem Einmarsch der NS-Truppen in Österreich im März 1938 sämtliche kirchliche Vereinigungen freiwillig &#8222;gleichgeschaltet&#8220;: den Hitler-Verbänden ein- und untergeordnet.






Relativierung, Ablehnung von Schwulenrechten... Aber, wie man an deiner Interpretation sehen kann, hübsch verschwurbelt verpackt.
Aber hey, immerhin referiert er bei Demos über Menschenwürde.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich kann mir bildlich vorstellen wie du da vor deinem Monitor gesessen und ein Grinsen bis nach Norwegen gekriegt hast [...] Vorallem mit solch einer protzigen Sig.



Seit ich Madam Prousa komme grinse ich wirklich deutlich mehr. Wobei, ich würds eher erheitertes Lachen nennen.
Und mit Signaturen protzen will gelernt sein!


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

> Nordrhein-Westfalen setzt die umstrittene Maskenpflicht im Unterricht für Kinder und Jugendliche an weiterführenden Schulen aus. Die Pflicht zum Tragen von Masken im Schulunterricht ende am 31. August, sagte Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet (CDU) in Düsseldorf. Die Maskenpflicht in Schulgebäuden außerhalb des Unterrichts bleibt demnach aber bestehen.


 Quelle: Coronavirus: Nordrhein-Westfalen setzt Maskenpflicht im Unterricht aus - DER SPIEGEL

Es wurde auch Zeit. Das war echt eine Zumutung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2020)

Sorry für grade themenfremdes Gebiet aber da bin ich grade drüber gestolpert:



			
				MDR schrieb:
			
		

> Die Annahme, dass eine Covid-19-Erkrankung das Herz langfristig  schädigen kann, scheint sich indes zu bestätigen. Das vermuten auch  Wissenschaftler der Universität Frankfurt nach einer Studie, die in der  Fachzeitschrift "JAMA Cardiology" veröffentlicht wurde. Das Team hatte  Magnetresonanzaufnahmen der Herzen von insgesamt 100 Patienten  ausgewertet, die sich von einer Covid-19-Erkrankung erholten. Bei 78  Patienten waren entzündliche Veränderungen des Herzmuskels oder des  Herzbeutels erkennbar - oft trotz eines sehr leichten Verlaufs der  ursprünglichen Infektion und bei ansonsten gesunden und oft sportlichen  Patienten. Was diese Veränderungen langfristig bedeuten, ist allerdings  noch unklar. Die Forscher rechnen aber damit, dass zumindest bei einigen  Patienten ein kleiner Herzschaden verbleibt. Bei  71 Prozent der  untersuchten 100 Patienten war der Stoff Troponin im Körper erhöht - das  ist ein Marker für Herzmuskelschäden.
> 
> 
> Auch eine Studie des Universitätsklinikums Hamburg-Eppendorf ergab, dass  Patienten nach einer Covid-19-Erkrankung möglicherweise an Spätfolgen  am Herzen leiden. Studienleiter Dirk Westermann erklärt, dass die  Möglichkeit besteht, dass der Erreger Herzzellen infiziert und sich  darin vermehrt. Zudem sei das Coronavirus in der Lage, die Genaktivität  infizierter Herzzellen zu verändern.



Wenn das tatsächlich nur ansatzweise stimmen sollte - knapp 4 von 5 "Genesenen" haben entzündliche Veränderungen des Herzmuskels oder des  Herzbeutels mit unabsehbaren Langzeitfolgen erlitten unabhängig von Verlauf und Fitness der Patienten - dann war die "Panik" vor Corona wirklich nicht unberechtigt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2020)

Interessant wäre es, wenn es grade bei sehr sportlichen Menschen passiert. Also rein aus medizinischer Sicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

@Incredible Alk: Erstens ist das nicht themenfremd & zweitens wurde die Frankfurter Studie, mit ihren Ergebnissen, hier schon mehrfach zitiert.

Ja, das gibt einen schon zu denken. Aber es waren erstmal nur 100 Personen und es ist auch keine Langzeitstudie.


----------



## Whispercat (27. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Musst du nicht, es ist bei der Dame auf dem Facebook Account einsehbar. Dort ist eine Rednerliste der Demo verfügbar.
> Außerdem, erst willst du nicht googlen und weiter unten tust dus dann doch... entscheide dich mal.



Tut mir Leid aber ich hab kein Interesse daran Herr Zs. miese kleine Spionageseite zu benutzen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Achtung, ich schrieb: Auf vielen Demos tauchen die Flaggen mittlerweile auf.
> Du machst daraus: In Berlin hätte es viele Flaggen gegeben...
> 
> Reichskriegsflaggen waren in Stuttgart, sind im Osten auf mehreren Demos, in Berlin... die sind Dauerbrennerthema. Und nein, ich such Dir nicht für jede Demo einen Link raus.



Seufz, guter Mann, kein Mensch interessiert sich für irgendwelche Ansammlungen von ein paar dutzend bis maximal ein paar hundert Leuten/Idioten  "im Osten" von denen es zum Teil nichtmal brauchbares Bildmaterial gibt. Und ich brauche auch keine Links weil Proteste waehrend der COVID-19-Pandemie in Deutschland &#8211; Wikipedia dokumentiert glücklicherweise gut genug wonach man googeln müsste wenn man den wollte. 

Kommen wir also zurück auf die Demos die man ernstnehmen kann und da wir Berlin bereits abgehandelt haben und du Stuttgart in den Raum geworfen hast fangen wir doch gleich damit an : 
Stuttgart : Corona-Demo in Stuttgart: Was steckt dahinter? [REUPLOAD] - YouTube ich sehe da keine Flaggen
München : Dicht gedraengt am Marienplatz: Scharfe Kritik an Corona-Demo | Rundschau | BR24 - YouTube ich sehe da keine Flaggen 
Heidelberg : Demonstration gegen Corona-Regeln in Heidelberg am 18. April 2020 - YouTube ich sehe da keine Flaggen
Nürnberg : Analyse: Wie kam es zu den Ausschreitungen bei Corona-Demo? | BR24 - YouTube ich sehe da keine Flaggen aber immerhin ein NPD T-Shirt. 
Haben bestimmt alle gewartet bis die Kameras aus waren bevor sie ihre Nadsiflaggen rausgeholt haben und mit den Hitlergrüssen angefangen haben. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja die sind völlig hilflos und können nichts anderes tun als einfach nebenherlaufen. Mal Zivilcourage googlen, wie wärs damit. Die traurige Wahrheit wird wohl sein: Es stört den Großteil der Menschen auf diesen Demos einfach nicht.



Liegt vielleicht daran das zwei ( ich betone und wiederhole *ZWEI* ) popplige Flaggen in einer Masse von 30k tatsächlich niemanden interessieren. Eigentlich ist es sogar ein gutes Zeugnis dafür das die pöhsen Nadsis da scheinbar alle inkognito rumlaufen oder was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte dass es da ganz offensichtlich keine Naziaufmärsche gab. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Der ganze Absatz ist falsch weil ich drauf verwiesen habe, dass solche Flaggen AN MEHREREN ORTEN bei Demos aufgetaucht sind.



Tja auf den grossen Demos ja offensichtlich nicht. Und wenn du mir jetzt damit kommen willst das du über diese Witzdemos im Osten redest wobei ... weisst du was ? **** it, schauen wir uns doch mal die Demos an die laut Wikipedia eindeutig "rechtsgerichtete" Veranstalter hatten : 

Chemnitz 20.April : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSbutXFzFYM 
Erfurt 24. April : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz16vJrZ-ZQ leerste Demo überhaupt 
Pirna 22. Apirl : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym-g-YNXCHw
Pirna 13. Mai : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPjRgLR_uwI
Aue 1 Mai : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMPHPww9oyc NPD Demo aber keine Flaggen ... hm ... kann es etwa sein das du Blödsinn erzählt hast ? Aber nun gut halten wir weiter Ausschau nach den Nazihorden 
Plauen 1 Mai : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIxmXQn7was Dritter Weg Demo die dann schliesslich sogar von den Cops eskotiert wurden aber auch hier : Keine Flaggen zu sehen 
Gera 9 Mai : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACVg2_ssklM 

Wo sind denn jetzt die Nadsihorden samt passen Reichsflaggen über die hier ständig geredet wird ? Kann es etwa sein das ihr masslos übertreibt ? Die waren bestimmt alle grade zufällig auf dem Klo als gefilmt wurde 
Weisst du, dein Problem ist einfach das du dir für dieses "Ich behaupte irgendetwas Spiel" die Falsche ausgesucht hast. Frag doch mal Tengri der antwortet schon gar nicht mehr so oft wie ich ihn beim Märchen erzählen erwischt hab. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Relativierung,



Was relativiert er ? Das er sagt das man die heute Lebenden nicht für vergangene Taten verantwortlich machen kann ? Ich kann mit seinen religiösen Überzeugungen zwar nicht das Geringste anfangen aber in dem Punkt gebe ich dem Mann absolut recht. Ich bin zwar absolut dafür aus der Geschichte zu lernen und es besser zu machen aber trotzdem nur für meine eigenen Taten verantwortlich. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ablehnung von Schwulenrechten... Aber, wie man an deiner Interpretation sehen kann, hübsch verschwurbelt verpackt.



Das ist es ja grade, er sagt nicht "Schw00le sind ********" oder "Lasst und Schw00le erschiessen" sondern deutet über 5 Ecken an das dies von Gott nicht so vorhergesehen war und damit nicht normal ist. Ja toll und das hälst du jetzt ernsthaft für so einen schwerwiegenden Vorwurf das jeder der irgendetwas mit dem Typen zu tun hat direkt verbrannt ist ? Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das die werte Dame diesen Text von 2014 vielleicht auch gar nicht kennt ? 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber hey, immerhin referiert er bei Demos über Menschenwürde.



Und solange er da nichts sagt was ich für bedenklich halte sehe ich auch keinen Grund warum er das nicht tun sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2020)

Also ich zähle auf dieser Nazidemo deutlich mehr Reichsflaggen als nur zwei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal es kein Wunder ist, das es da nicht so viele Demofotos gibt, da sich die Nazis nicht fotografieren lassen. Der Hutbürger ist da ja das beste Beispiel. 
Aber auch sonst schlagen die gerne auf die Kameras ein, wenn Journalisten auf der Demo filmen wollen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2020)

War klar dass für dich jeder mit ner Schwarz-Weiss-Rot Flagge gleich ein Nazi ist.
Hauptsache du siehst überall dein Feindbild und versuchst es zu diffamieren.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dort ist eine Rednerliste der Demo verfügbar.



Link bitte.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Außerdem, erst willst du nicht googlen und weiter unten tust dus dann doch... entscheide dich mal.




Der Großteil deiner Argumentation basiert darauf zu diskreditieren und dann letztendlich nicht mal die Quellen zu liefern. Nazi Methoden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Zd3zS71D70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt kommt der richtige Mann nach Berlin! Robert F Kennedy Jr.



> Kennedy unterzeichnete den &#8222;Aufruf für die Kirche und die Welt&#8220;, den eine Gruppe um Erzbischof Carlo Maria Viganò am 7. Mai 2020 verfasst hatte und in dem im Zusammenhang mit der COVID-19-Pandemie die Rede davon war, dass &#8222;Kräfte [&#8230;] daran interessiert&#8220; seien, &#8222;in der Bevölkerung Panik zu erzeugen&#8220;. &#8222;Fremde Mächte&#8220; und &#8222;supranationale Einheiten&#8220; mischten sich ein, &#8222;um besser manipulieren und kontrollieren zu können&#8220;. Auch vor einer &#8222;Politik der drastischen Bevölkerungsreduzierung&#8220; wurde gewarnt. Es sei ein &#8222;beunruhigender Auftakt zur Schaffung einer Weltregierung&#8220;. Von Medien, der Deutschen Bischofskonferenz sowie Kirchenvertretern wurden diese Thesen zurückgewiesen und als Verschwörungstheorien bezeichnet.[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] *Zudem verbreitet Kennedy weitere Verschwörungstheorien, wie beispielsweise, dass **Bill Gates der Menschheit einen &#8222;Chip&#8220; durchs Impfen einpflanzen möchte, oder dass sich das SARS-CoV-2-Virus mittels 5G verbreite.[SUP][5][/SUP]*



Damit haben sich die Covidioten wohl disqualifiziert, so einen Spinner zu feiern.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. August 2020)

Frankreich meldet neuen Hoechststand an Corona-Infizierten


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frankreich meldet neuen Hoechststand an Corona-Infizierten



Frankreich hat kaum mehr Krankheitsfälle zu vermelden, quasi keine Tote, das Virus hat längst die Gefährlichkeit verloren, oder der Lockdown hat die Todeszahlen explodieren lassen.

Kann man hier sehr gut sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



France Coronavirus: 259,698 Cases and 30,576 Deaths - Worldometer

Da passiert nichts mehr. Das ist so ein klassischer Fall, in dem der Lockdown die Toten produziert hat und das Virus nur ein Teil der Todesursache ist.


----------



## geisi2 (28. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War klar dass für dich jeder mit ner Schwarz-Weiss-Rot Flagge gleich ein Nazi ist.
> Hauptsache du siehst überall dein Feindbild und versuchst es zu diffamieren.



Mittlerweile ein Syndrom. Und ist doch auch so schön einfach:
"Alles was mir nicht passt ist jetzt einfach mal Nazi"


----------



## geisi2 (28. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Die werden nicht willkürlich in einen Topf geworfen, die stellen sich *FREIWILLIG *nebeneinander.
> 
> 
> Jau, all die abgebrannten Geschäfte, weil sie kein BLM-Schild hatten. Wer kennt sie nicht? Wie? Ihr auch nicht? Wie kann das nur sein?
> ...


Ist ganz einfach
Bemühe die Google oder Youtube Suche mit "BLM riots and lootings"
Bei Tim Pool findet man auch genügend zum Thema
Black Lives Matter Is Extorting Business For Money, VANDALIZING Those Who Oppose Them - YouTube

Wie kann das nur sein das man das nicht mitbekommen hat?
Tja mdas ist wohl die berühmte Blase


----------



## geisi2 (28. August 2020)

Berlins Innensenator Geisel verteidigt Demo-Verbot - Berliner Morgenpost
"Geisel hatte dazu auch erklärt: &#8222;Ich bin nicht bereit, ein zweites Mal hinzunehmen, dass Berlin als Bühne für Corona-Leugner, Reichsbürger und Rechtsextremisten missbraucht wird.&#8220;"

Geisel: Kein Problem, mit Radikalen zu demonstrieren - Berliner Morgenpost
&#8222;Und ich lasse mich nicht davon hindern, dass auch Ex*tremisten die Möglichkeit nutzen, dort ihre Meinung zu sagen.&#8220;

Das gilt natürlich NUR für die richtige Demo. 
ZUm schreien komisch auch wie hier BLM = gut Corona Demo = schlecht argumentiert wird.
Wer bestimmt das? Die arroganten Idioten die meinen Die Wahrheit/Moral/Ethik gepachtet zu haben?
Die mit Fascho Mitteln anderen Ihre Meinung aufzwingen wollen?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> ZUm schreien komisch auch wie hier BLM = gut Corona Demo = schlecht argumentiert wird.



Natürlich ist das eine gute Demo, schließlich kümmern sich Organisator und Ordner, dass  Masken getragen werden.
Bei den Covidioten ist das ja nicht der Fall. Da werden angebliche Bescheinigungen vorgelegt.
Ich bekomme auch den Führerschein entzogen wenn ich absichtliche Verkehrsdelikte und Unfälle provoziere.

Ich hoffe die Polizei unternimmt alles die Demos aufzulösen und greift mal hart durch.
Die Bild Zeitung hat sich ja schon als nützlicher Idiot aufgespielt und ist den Flacherdlern zur Hilfe geeilt.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Weisst du, dein Problem ist einfach das du dir für dieses "Ich behaupte irgendetwas Spiel" die Falsche ausgesucht hast.



Fast alle einschlägigen Kanäle und Portale die diese Demonstrationen unterstützen, verbreiten rechte Ideologie.
Also das Können vorliegt, Fakten grundsätzlich zu ignorieren und alternatives Geschwurbel als Wahrheit zu verkaufen, sich selbst zu belügen. 

Abgesehen von den Filterblasen in denen sich die Rechten Schwurbler suhlen, stößt man mit wirren Theorien in fachfremden Foren, in denen diese Filterblase nicht existiert, größenteils auf Ablehnung.
Da ist auch niemand dabei der sich von euren oder meinen Beiträgen manipulieren lässt/hat lassen.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Achtung! Gestern hat ein linker in Hamburg ein Auto abgefackelt! Die wahre Gefahr kommt also von Links (für mein Auto, weil ich bin weißer Biodeutsche, mir tut kein Rechter nix, mir ist Rechts daher egal, mein BMW ist wichtiger)!!!!



Mal abgesehen von den G2020 Protesten ist die Gefahr von Rechts im Moment deutlich höher einzuschätzen und zu gewichten.

Verfassungsschutzbericht: Die Gefahr von rechts - Politik - SZ.de



> *Rechtsextremisten finden heute jenen Anschluss im Volk, den Linksextremisten weder hatten noch haben. Die Wahlergebnisse der AfD sind der Ausdruck davon.*


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich frage dich nochmal womit du das belegen willst. Wie kannst du nicht ? Ach weil du es sagst stimmt es ?. Achsooooooo


Das wurde schon 5315791241x belegt. Beim 5315791242. Mal willst du es plötzlich glauben?

Was ein Schmarrn 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach
> Bemühe die Google oder Youtube Suche mit "BLM riots and lootings"


Ach so. 1 Fall = Normalität.

100 Reichskriegsflaggen = immer nur die Ausnahme.

Widdewiddewiddewitt, die rechten machen sich die Welt, wie sie ihnen gefällt! 



geisi2 schrieb:


> ZUm schreien komisch auch wie hier BLM = gut Corona Demo = schlecht argumentiert wird.


Immer noch nicht verstanden.

Demo, die sich an Auflagen der Behörden hält = gut, Demo, die sich nicht an Auflagen der Behörden hält = schlecht



Whispercat schrieb:


> ich sehe da keine Flaggen
> ich sehe da keine Flaggen
> ich sehe da keine Flaggen
> ich sehe da keine Flaggen aber immerhin ein NPD T-Shirt.


Scheint, als schaust du dir die Videos immer mit geschlossenen Augen an, kein Wunder, dass du da die Masken bei den BLM Demo nicht richtig zählen konntest und auf gefühlte Werte wechseln musstest 

Ich sehe da übrigens gefühlt Millionen Reichskriegsflaggen!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> 100 Reichskriegsflaggen = immer nur die Ausnahme.!



Korrekterweise muss man hier anmerken, dass die Reichsflaggen sich nicht zwingend auf das dritte Reich beziehen, wenngleich die Verwendung der Flaggen eine Nähe zum Nationalsozialismus offenkundig zeigt.
Die Flagge wird ja nur benutzt, weil sie legal ist, wer glaubt denn, dass die Teilnehmer der Demo das Kaiserreich bzw die Weimarer Republik zurückwollen.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Scheint, als schaust du dir die Videos immer mit geschlossenen Augen an, kein Wunder, dass du da die Masken bei den BLM Demo nicht richtig zählen konntest und auf gefühlte Werte wechseln musstest



Wenn ich schätzen müsste, tragen bei den BLM Demos etwa gut 90% der Teilnehmer eine Maske.
Davon sind die, die die Maske nicht korrekt tragen, also die Nase nicht bedecken, schon abgezogen.
Die Deduktion wäre in dem Falle die logisch zwingende Konsequenz, dass Demonstrationen, bei denen die Maskenpflicht nicht eingehalten werden wird, abgesagt werden müssen.

Das dürfte doch für jeden halbwegs klar denkenden Menschen offensichtlich sein.
Da können die Schwurbler noch so viele Demonstrationen in Berlin anmelden.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Trotz Demo-Verbot in Berlin: Xavier Naidoo und Attila Hildmann rufen zu Grossdemo auf

Absolut unverantwortlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotz Demo-Verbot in Berlin: Xavier Naidoo und Attila Hildmann rufen zu Grossdemo auf
> 
> Absolut unverantwortlich.



War zu erwarten und wird auch sicher passieren.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Korrekterweise muss man hier anmerken, dass die Reichsflaggen sich nicht zwingend auf das dritte Reich beziehen, wenngleich die Verwendung der Flaggen eine Nähe zum Nationalsozialismus offenkundig zeigt.
> Die Flagge wird ja nur benutzt, weil sie legal ist, wer glaubt denn, dass die Teilnehmer der Demo das Kaiserreich bzw die Weimarer Republik zurückwollen.


Jaja, die ganzen Glatzköpfe mit Blood&Honor T-Shirt, die nutzen die natürlich nicht als Reichtsflagge, sondern wollen damit einen sarkastisch-ironischen Kommentar auf das Weltgeschehen los werden 

Es wird wohl zu 99,999% das maximale sein, was auf einer Demo erlaubt ist. Wäre das Hakenkreuz erlaubt, wäre es ne Hakenkreuzflagge.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schätzen müsste, tragen bei den BLM Demos etwa gut 90% der Teilnehmer eine Maske.


Und das ist eben ein krasser Unterschied zu den <10% bei der Coronademo (logisch).

Wobei das nicht-tragen auch zu bestimmten Umständen erlaubt ist (z.B. Essen/Trinken). Daher ist ein Bild nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Aber die Tendenz ist klar.



RyzA schrieb:


> Trotz Demo-Verbot in Berlin: Xavier Naidoo und Attila Hildmann rufen zu Grossdemo auf
> 
> Absolut unverantwortlich.


Ja. Was für ein kranker Haufen selbstgerechter Idioten.

Aber gut, sind wir doch froh, dass es solche Idioten sind. Und keine intelligenten und charismatischen Führungspersonen. Die könnten wirklich Schaden anrichten.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> War zu erwarten und wird auch sicher passieren.


Soviel zum Thema Rechtsstaat


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Absolut unverantwortlich.



Zwei Brüder im Geiste. Einer davon (Hildmann) gehört schon lange wegen Volksverhetzung hinter Gitter, das was Naidoo schwurbelt ist mit innerhalb der Telegram Gruppe weitgehend außerhalb der Öffentlichkeit, ich denke da sollte intensiv ermittelt werden, was da alles so geschrieben wird.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Es wird wohl zu 99,999% das maximale sein, was auf einer Demo erlaubt ist. Wäre das Hakenkreuz erlaubt, wäre es ne Hakenkreuzflagge.



Der Aussage schließe ich mich an.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Einer davon (Hildmann) gehört schon lange wegen Volksverhetzung hinter Gitter, das was Naidoo schwurbelt


Haben nicht beide schon Menschen mit dem Tode bedroht?


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Haben nicht beide schon Menschen mit dem Tode bedroht?


Das weiß ich nicht. Nur das sie beide sehr viel Mist absondern.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2020)

Corona: Stagnierende Todeszahlen trotz steigender Infektionen - Das deutsche Paradox - DER SPIEGEL

Hier räumt Spiegel äußerst neutral mit der Behauptung einer relevanten Falsch-Positiv Rate auf.



> Doch die Rate ist offenbar viel niedriger, wenn man den internen Statistiken des Labors Centogene glaubt. Das Unternehmen testet eigenen Angaben zufolge alle seine 500 Mitarbeiter seit Beginn der Pandemie zweimal pro Woche. Unter den etwa 20.000 Tests habe es nur drei positive gegeben, sagt Peter Bauer. In allen drei Fällen seien die Betroffenen ganz offensichtlich tatsächlich infiziert gewesen - sie hätten die typischen Covid-19-Symptome wie Verlust des Schmeckens gezeigt. "Wir hatten also bei inzwischen gut 20.000 hausinternen Tests keinen einzigen falsch positiven."





RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. Nur das sie beide sehr viel Mist absondern.



Xavier Naidoo appelliert: Handy mit Alufolie einwickeln



> Laut des gefeuerten DSDS-Jurors sollen durch die &#8222;Signal-Zählung&#8220; Demonstranten abgehalten werden, an der Demo überhaupt teilzunehmen. Bei der letzten Demonstration am 1. August 2020, argumentiert der 47-Jährige, sei die A9 &#8222;dicht gemacht&#8220; worden. Somit hätten 500.000 Personen nicht oder nur sehr spät am Protest teilnehmen können. &#8222;Bitte leitet das unbedingt weiter!&#8220;, so der Sänger.Alufolie &#8230; oder Blechdose!Dem ehemaligen Deutsch-Soul-Barden, der mittlerweile ausschließlich durch abstruse Verschwörungstheorien auf sich aufmerksam macht, scheint es ernst zu meinen. &#8222;Handy nur ausschalten reicht nicht! Alufolie ist wichtig! Oder eine gute Blechdose. Vorher testen!&#8220;, schreibt er.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hier räumt Spiegel äußerst neutral mit der Behauptung einer relevanten Falsch-Positiv Rate auf.


Klar, die Werte sind eher WorstCase, als Alltagswerte. Das ist auch gut so.

Zum Naidoo fällt einem nur  auf. Das geht ja langsam Richtung unzurechnungsfähig.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. August 2020)

Die lebende Langzeitstudie dafür, wie sehr zu lange zu viel Gras rauchen die Birne weich macht.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

@Flüsterkatze

&#8222;Querdenker&#8220;-Demonstration in Berlin: So will die extreme Rechte den Corona-Protest unterwandern - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


> Schon am Freitag soll es mit einer Kundgebung der &#8222;Querdenker&#8220; vor dem Brandenburger Tor losgehen, eine weitere &#8222;Auftaktkundgebung&#8220; ist vor dem Reichstag geplant, wo seit Tagen Reichsbürger campierten. Dort wird der *rechtsextremistische Rapper Chris Ares* reden, organisiert wird die Veranstaltung von *&#8222;Compact&#8220;, das vom Verfassungsschutz als Verdachtsfall* gelistet wird.



Corona-Demos: Verschwoerungsideologen in Superheldenkostuemen - Stoerungsmelder


> Seit Wochen zeigen sich Reichsbürger mit neonazistischen schwarz-weiß-roten Fahnen oder Reichskriegsflaggen auf den Demos. Innerhalb des Telegram-Chats der Gruppe führte das zu einer hitzigen Diskussion: &#8222;Es ging hauptsächlich um die Außenwahrnehmung, kaum um den Inhalt&#8220;, sagt Meyer.
> 
> Kaum jemand stört sich an der belasteten Flagge
> 
> D*ie Organisatoren hielten eine Umfrage über das Zeigen der Fahne ab. 61 Prozent der Teilnehmer stimmten für die Option &#8222;Ich möchte, dass jeder die Freiheit hat, selber zu entscheiden&#8220;.* 14 Prozent teilten mit, die Fahne störe sie nicht. Nur ein Viertel hatte nach eigenem Bekunden ein Problem damit.



Proteste gegen Massnahmen: Tausende bei Demos gegen Corona-Regeln | tagesschau.de


> Hinter dem Protest steht die Initiative "*Querdenken*". Die regelmäßigen Demos erhielten zuletzt deutlich Zulauf. Vergangenes Wochenende kamen bereits mehrere Tausend Menschen, um gegen die Einschränkung von Grundrechten zu demonstrieren.Hauptredner in Stuttgart war der wegen seiner *Verschwörungstheorien umstrittene Youtuber Ken Jebsen*.



Querdenken organisiert in ganz Deutschland Demos und bietet so allen die hier demonstrieren wollen eine Möglichkeit zur Teilhabe. Und dann lädt man Leute wie Ares oder Jebsen ein. Das ist EXAKT der Prozess den ich beschrieben habe. Da hören dann Menschen, die sich noch nie mit sowas befasst haben, Aussagen von eindeutig positionierten Personen. Dass ist Rattenfängerei. Und wehrt sich jemand? 2 Reichskriegsflaggen auf >20.000 Teilnehmer und es findet sich keine größere Gruppe um diese 2 Typen rauszuwerfen, bzw. die Fahnen einzuholen?
Wie du richtigerweise beschrieben hast, es ist den Leuten egal. Es kümmert niemanden. Stille Duldung, großartig. Frei nach dem Motto, dass wird man ja wohl noch tragen dürfen. Wird ihnen auch Egal sein wenn Ares auftritt.

Und da setzt die Kritik berechtigterweise an. Wer solchen Leuten durch seine Teilnahme eine Bühne bietet, der duldet diese Einstellung. Wo ist der Gegenprotest? Wo ist die klare Message: Ladet extremisten aus, sonst macht ihr unser eigentliches Ziel kaputt.
Nur es gibt diesen Gegenprotest nicht, denn was ist denn das Ziel? Das Covid verschwindet? Nein, das sind Demos gegen die Regierung - oh Wunder.

Der Organisator von Querdenken hat selbst gesagt, sein Ziel sind vorgezogene Neuwahlen - hah natürlich.




JoM79 schrieb:


> War klar dass für dich jeder mit ner Schwarz-Weiss-Rot Flagge gleich ein Nazi ist.


Naja soweit ich weiß ist Schwarz-Weiss-Rot in keiner Form eine Flagge der Demokratie in Deutschland gewesen.
Wenn mans nicht ganz negativ auslegen will, dann kann man Schwarz-Weiss-Rot mit dem Kaiserreich assoziieren, aber auch hier, jemand der eine solche Flagge schwenkt, was bezweckt er damit? Suggeriert er damit die Rückkehr in ein monarchisches System und fordert damit de Facto die Abschaffung des GG (weil dieses sowas nicht vorsieht). Wenn man sich mit Deutschland identifizieren möchte gibts mit Schwarz-Rot-Gold genug Möglichkeit dazu, hat ja auch der Hutbürger gezeigt.
Schwarz-Weiss-Rot ist halt kein Accessoire, es ist schon eher ein Statement.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Link bitte.



Gross-Demo | QUERDENKEN - 751 Ravensburg
Und ich gefühlt hundertmal erwähnt wo man das finden kann (auf ihrem FB Account) - wenn man kein FB hat, dann kann man das doch höflich kundtun. Aber nein, Lichti unterstellt direkt Nazimethoden. 
Als ob das auch so schwer gewesen wäre zu googlen wo Prousa aufgetreten ist, lernt mal Osint, das ist ja peinlich.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Woher kommt eigentlich das Geld für die Querdenken Demos?

Die 15.000 bei GoFundMe können doch nicht alles sein? Wer steckt denn da noch hinter?


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich das Geld für die Querdenken Demos?
> 
> Die 15.000 bei GoFundMe können doch nicht alles sein? Wer steckt denn da noch hinter?



George Soros & Bill Gates können wir schonmal ausschließen, es sei denn, letzterer ist fies im Guerilla Marketing unterwegs.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber nein, Lichti unterstellt direkt Nazimethoden.



Gelernt ist eben gelernt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Als ob das auch so schwer gewesen wäre zu googlen wo Prousa aufgetreten ist, lernt mal Osint, das ist ja peinlich.



Na, die Links nicht anzugeben ist doch aber ein typisches Corona-Leugner Mittel. Finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Na, die Links nicht anzugeben ist doch aber ein typisches Corona-Leugner Mittel. Finde ich nicht gut.



Du willst mir jetzt nicht erklären, dass du nicht in der Lage gewesen wärst mit dem konkreten Namen der Person und dem Hinweis, dass die Info die du suchst, auf Ihrem FB Account zu finden ist, nicht zurechtkommst.
Also bitte, ich hab das hier wirklich mehrfach erklärt.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Ich habe mal aus Interesse, weil ich ihn gestern Abend wieder im Fernsehen gesehen habe, mal auf der Wikipedia-Seite von Karl Lauterbach nachgelesen:



> Während der COVID-19-Pandemie tritt Lauterbach oft als Experte in Talkshows auf und äußert seine Ansichten zur Pandemie und zu den getroffenen Maßnahmen. Er spricht sich für strenge Kontaktbeschränkungen aus und gehört zu den scharfen Kritikern schneller Lockerungen. Er warnt vor einer zweiten Welle der Epidemie. Im Mai 2020 erhielt er deswegen zwei Morddrohungen.


 Karl Lauterbach (Politiker, 1963) &#8211; Wikipedia
Was sind das für Menschen, die anderen Menschen Morddrohungen schicken? Und das nur weil sie eine andere Meinung vertreten?
Wie krank müssen die in ihren Köpfen sein?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mal aus Interesse, weil ich ihn gestern Abend wieder im Fernsehen gesehen habe, mal auf der Wikipedia-Seite von Karl Lauterbach nachgelesen:
> 
> Karl Lauterbach (Politiker, 1963) &#8211; Wikipedia
> Was sind das für Menschen, die anderen Menschen Morddrohungen schicken? Und das nur weil sie eine andere Meinung vertreten?
> Wie krank müssen die in ihren Köpfen sein?


Das sind gestörte Menschen, die es schon immer gab und auch heute noch gibt. Durch das Internet kommen heute einfach mehr ihrer Ideen ans Tageslicht und es ist einfacher denn je jemandem Morddrohungen per Mail oder Chat zu schicken.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das sind gestörte Menschen, die es schon immer gab und auch heute noch gibt. Durch das Internet kommen heute einfach mehr ihrer Ideen ans Tageslicht und es ist einfacher denn je jemandem Morddrohungen per Mail oder Chat zu schicken.



+ weniger Hemmungen


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2020)

Ein schöner und treffender Beitrag unserer früheren Bundesjustizministerin.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein schöner und treffender Beitrag unserer früheren Bundesjustizministerin.


Eigentlich nicht, weil sie auch auf die FakeNews der Covidioten reingefallen ist.



> Der Berliner Senat hat ausreichend Möglichkeiten, um Verstöße gegen die notwendigen strickten Auflagen zu ahnden &#8211; seien es Bußgelder oder die Auflösung der Versammlung und Begrenzung der Teilnehmerzahl.


Genau diese Auflagen will der Veranstalter ja nicht akzeptieren.

Schade, die Schnarrenberger ist wohl auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein schöner und treffender Beitrag unserer früheren Bundesjustizministerin.



Geht halt am Thema vorbei weil Sie dort argumentiert, die Demo würde verboten weil die dortigen Meinungen nicht genehm sind.
Was halt absolut nicht der Fall ist.

Die HSS hats mal zusammengefasst:
https://www.hss.de/news/detail/sicherheit-gegen-freiheit-news6129



> Die Behörden können zum Beispiel nach § 16 des ISfG das Grundrecht der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Artikel 13 Abs. 1 GG) für gewisse Fälle einschränken. Sogar die Grundrechte der Freiheit der Person (Artikel 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 GG), der Freizügigkeit (Artikel 11 Abs. 1 GG) und der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8 GG) können so beschränkt werden. Genau das passiert gerade und ist auch erlaubt. (§ 17 ISfG Abs. 7).


----------



## Tengri86 (28. August 2020)

Wollte nicht mal ein Forumuser das demos die nicht erlaubt sind oder dabei  Gesetze gebrochen werden... gegen diese die Polizei hart vorgehen Soll? 

Anscheinend zählt es nur für eine Richtung


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wollte nicht mal ein Forumuser das demos die nicht erlaubt sind oder dabei  Gesetze gebrochen werden... gegen diese die Polizei hart vorgehen Soll?
> 
> Anscheinend zählt es nur für eine Richtung



Die Frage ist auch hier, wer geschädigt wird. Man könnte ja auch anordnen, alle zu testen (auf eigene Kosten), um eine Ausbreitung zu verhindern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Geht halt am Thema vorbei weil Sie dort argumentiert, die Demo würde verboten weil die dortigen Meinungen nicht genehm sind.
> Was halt absolut nicht der Fall ist.



Angesichts der Äußerungen von Herrn Geisel ist absolut davon auszugehen, dass die Demo verboten werden soll, wegen der dortigen Meinungen.

Zumal ja die politisch genehme BLM Demo trotz Verstößen ja durchgeführt werden konnte.

Und genau deshalb legt der Beitrag von Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberg den Finger auch in die Wunde.

Schön zu sehen, dass die Frau - wie auch schon zu ihrer Amtszeit - sich so vehement für die Freiheitsrechte einsetzt.

PS: Und bezüglich des Links, der ja schon mit Sicherheit gegen Freiheit anfägt, fällt mir nur Benjamin Franklin ein: 

"They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."


----------



## Tengri86 (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch hier, wer geschädigt wird. Man könnte ja auch anordnen, alle zu testen (auf eigene Kosten), um eine Ausbreitung zu verhindern.



Ging allgemein


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2020)

Das war ein blöder Kommentar, aber runtergebrochen verbindet er nur das angenehme mit dem nützlichen.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Äußerungen von Herrn Geisel ist absolut davon auszugehen, dass die Demo verboten werden soll, wegen der dortigen Meinungen.



Hier im Thread wurde bereits die Stellungnahme der Polizei dazu diskutiert. Mag sein, dass Herr Geisel hier interpretierbar formuliert, die Polizei ist sehr eindeutig.

Polizei rechnet beim Verbot von Corona-Demo in Berlin mit "Querdenken" ab



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal ja die politisch genehme BLM Demo trotz Verstößen ja durchgeführt werden konnte.



Die letzte Querdenken Demo in Berlin konnte doch auch trotz  Verstößen stattfinden.

Das Problem ist ganz einfach das:


> Bedenken wegen der Disziplinlosigkeit der Teilnehmer: Die Polizei erwartet überwiegend Personen, "die in ihrem täglichen Leben mit den staatlich getroffenen Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen eher nachlässig umgehen bzw. entsprechende Maßnahmen bewusst ignorieren". Heißt: "Mindermaßnahmen" wie die Auflage zum Tragen von Mund-Nasen-Schutz bringen aus Sicht der Polizei nichts &#8211; Teilnehmer hätten sie bereits am 1. August ignoriert. Und Veranstalter Ballweg hat im Hygienekonzept die Empfehlung, darauf zu verzichten. Er wollte ansonsten eine &#8211; völlig unübliche &#8211; Zusicherung des Gesundheitsamts, für "Folgeschäden" die Verantwortung zu übernehmen.



Wir haben hier darüber schon diskutiert. Du forderst doch immer vehement die Einhaltung von Regeln - dazu sind die Veranstalter offenbar nicht bereit. Und wenn der Veranstalter es ablehnt, das notwendige Minimum zu erbringen, dann hilft alles theatralische "oh mein Gott meine Meinung wird unterdrückt" halt überhaupt nicht. Querdenken dürfte doch demonstrieren, man müsste sich halt nur an geltende Gesetze halten. Und wenn das nicht klappt, na dann halt nicht.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Und bezüglich des Links, der ja schon mit Sicherheit gegen Freiheit anfägt, fällt mir nur Benjamin Franklin ein:
> "They who can give up *essential liberty* to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."



Das Versammlungsrecht gilt doch weiterhin, steht aber auch im GG dass es durch Gesetze eingeschränkt werden kann. Dein Zitat ist also völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## seahawk (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Äußerungen von Herrn Geisel ist absolut davon auszugehen, dass die Demo verboten werden soll, wegen der dortigen Meinungen.
> 
> Zumal ja die politisch genehme BLM Demo trotz Verstößen ja durchgeführt werden konnte.
> 
> ...



Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied ob der Veranstalter in seinem Sicherheitskonzept sich zu der Einhaltung der Gesetze und Vorschriften bekennt und es zu einigen Vergehen kommt oder ob der Veranstalter bereits im Antrag zu erkennen gibt, dass er gedenkt die geltenden Gesetze und Vorschriften zu ignorieren.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied ob der Veranstalter in seinem Sicherheitskonzept sich zu der Einhaltung der Gesetze und Vorschriften bekennt und es zu einigen Vergehen kommt oder ob der Veranstalter bereits im Antrag zu erkennen gibt, dass er gedenkt die geltenden Gesetze und Vorschriften zu ignorieren.



Wenn man keine ideologisch gefärbte Brille aufhat, dann erkennt man den Unterschied sofort, da stimme ich Dir absolut zu.

Und nur mal zum Rechtsverständnis unserer netten gesetzestreuen Demonstranten:
Corona-Protest in Berlin: 5000 weitere Anmeldungen - WELT



> Eine Demo braucht keine Genehmigung, es ist unser Grundrecht, uns versammeln zu dürfen&#8220;, schrieben die Initiatoren von der Stuttgarter Initiative Querdenken 711 im Messenger-Dienst Telegram.



Klassischer Fall von keine Ahnung wie unser Rechtssystem funktioniert. Freiheit schreien, auf die Tränendrüse drücken und tatsächliche Rechtslage komplett ignorieren. 
§ 14 VersammlG - Einzelnorm


> Wer die Absicht hat, eine öffentliche Versammlung unter freiem Himmel oder einen Aufzug zu veranstalten, hat dies spätestens 48 Stunden vor der Bekanntgabe der zuständigen Behörde unter Angabe des Gegenstandes der Versammlung oder des Aufzuges anzumelden.


Und weiter
§ 15 VersammlG - Einzelnorm


> _*Die zuständige Behörde kann die Versammlung oder den Aufzug verbieten oder von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen, wenn nach den zur Zeit des Erlasses der Verfügung erkennbaren Umständen die öffentliche Sicherheit oder Ordnung bei Durchführung der Versammlung oder des Aufzuges unmittelbar gefährdet ist.*_



Ganz beschissen einfach.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ganz einfach das:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bedenken wegen der Disziplinlosigkeit der Teilnehmer: Die Polizei erwartet überwiegend Personen, "die in ihrem täglichen Leben mit den staatlich getroffenen Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen eher nachlässig umgehen bzw. entsprechende Maßnahmen bewusst ignorieren". Heißt: "Mindermaßnahmen" wie die Auflage zum Tragen von Mund-Nasen-Schutz bringen aus Sicht der Polizei nichts &#8211; Teilnehmer hätten sie bereits am 1. August ignoriert. Und Veranstalter Ballweg hat im Hygienekonzept die Empfehlung, darauf zu verzichten. Er wollte ansonsten eine &#8211; völlig unübliche &#8211; Zusicherung des Gesundheitsamts, für "Folgeschäden" die Verantwortung zu übernehmen.



" Er wollte ansonsten eine &#8211; völlig unübliche &#8211; Zusicherung des Gesundheitsamts, für "Folgeschäden" die Verantwortung zu übernehmen."

  also die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Äußerungen von Herrn Geisel ist absolut davon auszugehen, dass die Demo verboten werden soll, wegen der dortigen Meinungen.


Das ist falsch, wie ich in Posting #11616 erschöpfend beantwortet habe anhand der Primärquelle (Pressemitteilung Innensenator Geisel).

Die Begründung war und ist von Anfang an die Nicht-Bereitschaft sich an Auflagen der Behören zu halten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal ja die politisch genehme BLM Demo trotz Verstößen ja durchgeführt werden konnte.


Ja, weil die sich an die Auflagen gehalten haben. Könnten die Covidioten auch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb legt der Beitrag von Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberg den Finger auch in die Wunde.


Leider schießt sie sich ein Eigentor, weil sie zeigt, dass sie gar nicht verstanden hat worum es geht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass die Frau - wie auch schon zu ihrer Amtszeit - sich so vehement für die Freiheitsrechte einsetzt.


Es wäre schöner, wenn sie bei der Faktenlage bleiben würde, statt die TalkingPoints der Covidioten nachzuplappern. Was sie nachweislich getan hat. Die Pressemitteilung hat sie offensichtlich nicht gelesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hier im Thread wurde bereits die Stellungnahme der Polizei dazu diskutiert. Mag sein, dass Herr Geisel hier interpretierbar formuliert, die Polizei ist sehr eindeutig.



Auch die Polizei hat als Bestandteil der Exekutive politisch neutral zu sein. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die letzte Querdenken Demo in Berlin konnte doch auch trotz  Verstößen stattfinden.



Dann kann man die jetzige auch stattfinden lassen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ganz einfach das: Bedenken wegen der Disziplinlosigkeit der Teilnehmer: Die Polizei erwartet überwiegend Personen, "die in ihrem täglichen Leben mit den staatlich getroffenen Infektionsschutzmaßnahmen eher nachlässig umgehen bzw. entsprechende Maßnahmen bewusst ignorieren". Heißt: "Mindermaßnahmen" wie die Auflage zum Tragen von Mund-Nasen-Schutz bringen aus Sicht der Polizei nichts &#8211; Teilnehmer hätten sie bereits am 1. August ignoriert. Und Veranstalter Ballweg hat im Hygienekonzept die Empfehlung, darauf zu verzichten. Er wollte ansonsten eine &#8211; völlig unübliche &#8211; Zusicherung des Gesundheitsamts, für "Folgeschäden" die Verantwortung zu übernehmen.



Dann soll die Polizei bei Verstöße die Leute rausnehmen und/oder die gesamte Demo auflösen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir haben hier darüber schon diskutiert. Du forderst doch immer vehement die Einhaltung von Regeln - dazu sind die Veranstalter offenbar nicht bereit. Und wenn der Veranstalter es ablehnt, das notwendige Minimum zu erbringen, dann hilft alles theatralische "oh mein Gott meine Meinung wird unterdrückt" halt überhaupt nicht. Querdenken dürfte doch demonstrieren, man müsste sich halt nur an geltende Gesetze halten. Und wenn das nicht klappt, na dann halt nicht.



Angesichts der Äußerung des Innensenators muss man immer noch davon ausgehen, dass das aber genau der Grund ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Versammlungsrecht gilt doch weiterhin, steht aber auch im GG dass es durch Gesetze eingeschränkt werden kann. Dein Zitat ist also völlig fehl am Platz.



Angesichts der Ausmaße der &#8222;Pandemie&#8220; ist eine derartige Einschränkung eines der fundamentalsten Grundrechte meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht gegeben. 

Die sollen die Demo einfach zulassen und dann konsequent jeden festnehmen, der sich nicht an Auflagen hält oder die Demo auflösen. Dann läge der Ball bei den Spinnern, aber nicht bei der Politik.

So gibt man diesen Leuten nur ohne Not Argumente zur Hand. Das ist doch unnötig.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch die Polizei hat als Bestandteil der Exekutive politisch neutral zu sein.


Wo war sie nicht neutral? Bitte Zitat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann kann man die jetzige auch stattfinden lassen.


Wenn der Veranstalter sich auf Abstands- und Maskengebot einlässt, kann sie das. Da er das nicht tut, kann sie eben nicht statt finden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann soll die Polizei bei Verstöße die Leute rausnehmen und/oder die gesamte Demo auflösen.


Wie sie es bereits getan hat. Da muss jetzt natürlich der Veranstalter nachlegen und klar zeigen, wie er gedenkt bei dieser Demo die Teilnehmer an die Gebote halten zu lassen.

Der Punkt ist ja sogar: Der Veranstalter empfiehlt ja sogar die Regeln der Behörden zu ignorieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Äußerung des Innensenators muss man immer noch davon ausgehen, dass das aber genau der Grund ist.


Nein. #11616, bitte die Pressemitteilung selbst lesen und nicht einfach Bullshit nachplappern. Es wird vom 1000x wiederholen nicht wahrer.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Ausmaße der „Pandemie“ ist eine derartige Einschränkung eines der fundamentalsten Grundrechte meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht gegeben.


Wird ja auch nicht eingeschränkt, die Teilnehmer müssten nur ein Stück Stoff im Gesicht haben.

Aber *so* wichtig ist das Grundrecht dann ja doch nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die sollen die Demo einfach zulassen und dann konsequent jeden festnehmen, der sich nicht an Auflagen hält oder die Demo auflösen. Dann läge der Ball bei den Spinnern, aber nicht bei der Politik.


Wie willst du >10.000 Menschen fest nehmen? Wie komplett absurd ist diese Idee bitte?

Warum sehenden Auges in die Katastrophe hinein steuern? Soll der Staat jetzt demnächst Raser einfach fahren lassen, man wird die ja beizeiten nochmal blitzen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So gibt man diesen Leuten nur ohne Not Argumente zur Hand. Das ist doch unnötig.


1. Ist das kein Argument
2. Lügen können sie sich auch so ausdenken

Die Covidioten *wollen* ihre Rolle so haben. Da ist es egal, was der Staat macht, es ist alles verkehrt. Siehe AfD: Erst erzählen man müsse jetzt ganz dringend ganz viel gegen Covid tun und inzwischen erzählen sie, es wäre eine Diktatur, weil was gegen Covid getan wird. Die Agenda ist einfach nur "was der Staat/Mainstream/<beliebiges einsetzen> ist verkehrt".


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Die Covidioten *wollen* ihre Rolle so haben. Da ist es egal, was der Staat macht, es ist alles verkehrt.


Trotzdem muss man sie als Innensenator in ihrer Opferrolle nicht bestätigen.
Es war einfach total unnötig im Zusammenhang(!)  eines vollkommen legitimen, von dem Demo-Thema unabhängigen(!), Verbotes der Versammlung irgendwelche Aussagen über die politische Gesinnung der Antragssteller zu treffen.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man sie als Innensenator in ihrer Opferrolle nicht bestätigen.


Die Absage selbst reicht doch für die Opferrolle, machen wir uns nix vor.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es war einfach total unnötig im Zusammenhang(!)  eines vollkommen legitimen, von dem Demo-Thema unabhängigen(!), Verbotes der Versammlung irgendwelche Aussagen über die politische Gesinnung der Antragssteller zu treffen.


Finde ich nicht. Ich denke so Widerspruch ist sehr wichtig. Gerade von Mandatsträgern.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch die Polizei hat als Bestandteil der Exekutive politisch neutral zu sein.


Ist sie ja auch. Lies die Begründung der Polizei warum die Demo nicht genehmigt wird. Dort findest du keine politischen Gründe.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann kann man die jetzige auch stattfinden lassen.


Nicht unter der Verweigerung der Veranstalter sich an geltende Regeln zu halten, siehe §15 Versammlungsgesetz



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann soll die Polizei bei Verstöße die Leute rausnehmen und/oder die gesamte Demo auflösen.


Muss Sie doch garnicht wenn das Versammlungsgesetz andere Lösungen vorsieht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Äußerung des Innensenators muss man immer noch davon ausgehen, dass das aber genau der Grund ist.


Persönliche Meinung != rechtliche Grundlage.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Ausmaße der &#8222;Pandemie&#8220; ist eine derartige Einschränkung eines der fundamentalsten Grundrechte meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht gegeben.
> Die sollen die Demo einfach zulassen und dann konsequent jeden festnehmen, der sich nicht an Auflagen hält oder die Demo auflösen. Dann läge der Ball bei den Spinnern, aber nicht bei der Politik.
> So gibt man diesen Leuten nur ohne Not Argumente zur Hand. Das ist doch unnötig.



Nochmal, dieses "eines der fundamentalsten Grundrechte" wird bereits im GG mit der Möglichkeit zur Einschränkung versehen. 
Und ja, Fingerspitzengefühl könnte man zeigen - wenn auch der Veranstalter bereit gewesen wäre, sich zu bewegen. Aber nach dessen kategorischer Ablehnung sich an geltende Regeln zu halten hat die Behörde im Grunde keine Wahl. Wenn man in die AfD Historie blickt könnte man geneigt sein, dies eine kalkulierte Provokation zu nennen. Gibt man die Demo frei obwohl sich der Veranstalter offensichtlich nicht bereiterklärt Hygieneschutzmaßnahmen umzusetzen können die Covidioten rufen "schau alles nicht so schlimm, wir konnten dennoch demonstrieren, wir haben recht.
Verbietet man die Demo fahren die Covidioten die Braveheart Schiene "FREIHEIT" ohne zu raffen - oder bewusst zu ignorieren - dass sie damit gegen geltendes Recht argumentieren.

Oder würds Dir gefallen wenn Linke in Hamburg ohne jedwede Regeln im Vorfeld zu beachten wieder demonstrieren dürfen?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man sie als Innensenator in ihrer Opferrolle nicht bestätigen.
> Es war einfach total unnötig im Zusammenhang(!) eines vollkommen legitimen, von dem Demo-Thema unabhängigen(!), Verbotes der Versammlung irgendwelche Aussagen über die politische Gesinnung der Antragssteller zu treffen.



DAS ist vollkommen korrekt und hier liegt der eigentliche Bärendienst.


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2020)

FYI: Breaking News: Gericht kippt Verbot von Demonstration gegen Corona-Politik - n-tv.de

Weitere Infos werden wohl in Kürze folgen.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> FYI: Breaking News: Gericht kippt Verbot von Demonstration gegen Corona-Politik - n-tv.de





> Die Veranstaltung am Samstag könne unter Auflagen stattfinden, sagt ein Gerichtssprecher.



Hmm soweit waren wir vor ner Woche auch schon 

Aber danke für die News!


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. August 2020)

"Sollte sie aber von Gerichten erlaubt werden, sollen strenge  Bestimmungen für die Teilnehmer zum Schutz vor Corona-Infektionen  erlassen und auch durchgesetzt werden, sagt der Einsatzleiter Stephan  Katte. Sollten sich die Demonstranten nicht an Abstands- und  Maskenregeln halten, werde man die Demonstration "zügig" auflösen."

Wenn das verletzen von Regeln ausreichende Begründung für das Auflösen der Demo ist ist das einem Verbot praktisch gleichgestellt. 

Ein bisschen Mitleid mit den Polizisten die das durchsetzen sollen hab ich schon.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (28. August 2020)

"Auflagen" heißt dann wohl Masken- und Abstandsgebot.

Dann dürfte die Demo eigentlich nicht statt findet, laut Veranstalter tötet das Makengebot ja quasi.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Mitleid mit den Polizisten die das durchsetzen sollen hab ich schon.


Ja.

Aber hey, das ist deren Kernkompetenz. Auch wenn es manchmal komplett unsinnig und idiotisch ist das GG durchzusetzen.

Passt doch alles. Mal gucken wie sehr sich die Teilnehmer an die Maskenpflicht halten. Ich sage mal <10% voraus. Hauptsache das Smartphone ist in Alufolie gewickelt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> "Auflagen" heißt dann wohl Masken- und Abstandsgebot.
> 
> Dann dürfte die Demo eigentlich nicht statt findet, laut Veranstalter tötet das Makengebot ja quasi.


Das ist aber dann kein Verbot mehr und das Argument "wir dürfen nicht" ist weg.
Wenn die dann nicht wollen ist es eine andere Sache.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

Es ist halt Kindergarten.

Querdenken meldet Demo an.
Amt sagt: Abstand & Maske - Auflage
Querdenken sagt: NEIN
Amt so: Gut, dann lass ich die Demo nicht zu
Querdenken: KLAGE
Gericht so: Demo ja, aber nur unter Einhaltung der Auflagen.
Jeder normal denkende Bürger: Warum nicht gleich so?


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Corona-Demos: Verschwoerungsideologen in Superheldenkostuemen - Stoerungsmelder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei du da noch dazu schreiben oder zusätzlich zitieren solltest, das es nicht um die Deutschlandfahne geht, sondern um die bei Nazis und Reichsbürgern genutzte Fahne des deutschen Reiches. 



			
				https://blog.zeit.de/stoerungsmelder/2020/07/28/corona-demos-verschwoerungstheorien-antisemitismus-rassismus_29976 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Wochen zeigen sich Reichsbürger mit neonazistischen schwarz-weiß-roten Fahnen oder Reichskriegsflaggen auf den Demos. Innerhalb des Telegram-Chats der Gruppe führte das zu einer hitzigen Diskussion: &#8222;Es ging hauptsächlich um die Außenwahrnehmung, kaum um den Inhalt&#8220;, sagt Meyer.
> 
> *Kaum jemand stört sich an der belasteten Flagge*
> 
> Die Organisatoren hielten eine Umfrage über das Zeigen der Fahne ab. 61 Prozent der Teilnehmer stimmten für die Option &#8222;Ich möchte, dass jeder die Freiheit hat, selber zu entscheiden&#8220;. 14 Prozent teilten mit, die Fahne störe sie nicht. Nur ein Viertel hatte nach eigenem Bekunden ein Problem damit.








Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Fast alle einschlägigen Kanäle und Portale die diese Demonstrationen unterstützen, verbreiten rechte Ideologie.
> Also das Können vorliegt, Fakten grundsätzlich zu ignorieren und alternatives Geschwurbel als Wahrheit zu verkaufen, sich selbst zu belügen.
> 
> Abgesehen von den Filterblasen in denen sich die Rechten Schwurbler suhlen, stößt man mit wirren Theorien in fachfremden Foren, in denen diese Filterblase nicht existiert, größenteils auf Ablehnung.
> Da ist auch niemand dabei der sich von euren oder meinen Beiträgen manipulieren lässt/hat lassen.



Bist du aufgewacht, oder was ist heute mit dir los???
Du leugnest doch sonst auch Corona?!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei du da noch dazu schreiben oder zusätzlich zitieren solltest, das es nicht um die Deutschlandfahne geht, sondern um die bei Nazis und Reichsbürgern genutzte Fahne des deutschen Reiches.


Ich frage mich, wo genau das Problem liegt.
Es ist erlaubt, diese zu zeigen, die geben sich damit zu erkennen. Hat den Vorteil, dass man dann recht gut erkennen kann, um welches Klientel es sich handelt.
Es ist auch erlaubt mit Flaggen der Sowjetunion rumzulaufen, ist das nun ein Problem?

Somit kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er zum Klientel der Teilnehmer mir Reichskriegsflagge gehören will oder nicht.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> FYI: Breaking News: Gericht kippt Verbot von Demonstration gegen Corona-Politik - n-tv.de
> 
> Weitere Infos werden wohl in Kürze folgen.


Ja damit habe ich gerechnet.
Aber es wird wohl trotzdem morgen ungemütlich in Berlin.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Eine Demo braucht keine Genehmigung, es ist unser Grundrecht, uns versammeln zu dürfen“, schrieben die Initiatoren von der Stuttgarter Initiative Querdenken 711 im Messenger-Dienst Telegram.
> Klassischer Fall von keine Ahnung wie unser Rechtssystem funktioniert. Freiheit schreien, auf die Tränendrüse drücken und tatsächliche Rechtslage komplett ignorieren.
> § 14 VersammlG - Einzelnorm
> Demonstrationsrecht | bpb
> ...



Dem Wortlaut nach haben sie aber leider recht. Demos müssen in Deutschland nicht genehmigt werden. 

Der Wortlaut den du zitierst spricht ja recht eindeutig von anmelden und nicht genehmigen. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, wie ich in Posting #11616 erschöpfend beantwortet habe anhand der Primärquelle (Pressemitteilung Innensenator Geisel).
> 
> Die Begründung war und ist von Anfang an die Nicht-Bereitschaft sich an Auflagen der Behören zu halten.



Wenn dem so wäre, hätte Herr Geisel seine Aussage auch nicht tätigen müssen. So gibt man diesen Leuten nur ohne Not Argumente. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Ja, weil die sich an die Auflagen gehalten haben. Könnten die Covidioten auch.



Ganz viele haben sich ja nachweislich nicht an die Auflagen gehalten. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Leider schießt sie sich ein Eigentor, weil sie zeigt, dass sie gar nicht verstanden hat worum es geht. Es wäre schöner, wenn sie bei der Faktenlage bleiben würde, statt die TalkingPoints der Covidioten nachzuplappern. Was sie nachweislich getan hat. Die Pressemitteilung hat sie offensichtlich nicht gelesen.



Sie hat verstanden worum es geht, dass zeigt ihr Text ganz eindeutig. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Wo war sie nicht neutral? Bitte Zitat.



Wo habe ich behauptet, sie wäre nicht neutral. Bitte Zitat.



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Wenn der Veranstalter sich auf Abstands- und Maskengebot einlässt, kann sie das. Da er das nicht tut, kann sie eben nicht statt finden.
> 
> Wie sie es bereits getan hat. Da muss jetzt natürlich der Veranstalter nachlegen und klar zeigen, wie er gedenkt bei dieser Demo die Teilnehmer an die Gebote halten zu lassen.
> 
> Der Punkt ist ja sogar: Der Veranstalter empfiehlt ja sogar die Regeln der Behörden zu ignorieren.



Wie gesagt, dann die Leute festnahmen und/oder die Demo auflösen. Macht die Polizei bei Demos schon seit Jahrzehnten. Ist jetzt kein neues Konzept. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Nein. #11616, bitte die Pressemitteilung selbst lesen und nicht einfach Bullshit nachplappern. Es wird vom 1000x wiederholen nicht wahrer.



Siehe diesen Artikel von hoffgang:

Polizei rechnet beim Verbot von Corona-Demo in Berlin mit "Querdenken" ab

Zitat:

„Seit dem Verbot der Corona-Demos in Berlin tobt eine Debatte darum: Wird aus politischen Gründen die Versammlungsfreiheit eingeschränkt? Den Verdacht hat Berlins Innensenator Andreas Geisel (SPD) auch noch mit einer Aussage genährt. "Ich bin nicht bereit ein zweites Mal hinzunehmen, dass Berlin als Bühne für Corona-Leugner, Reichsbürger und Rechtsextremisten missbraucht wird", erklärte er zum Verbot.“

Doch, genau seine Aussage bestätigt diesen Verdacht. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Wird ja auch nicht eingeschränkt, die Teilnehmer müssten nur ein Stück Stoff im Gesicht haben.



Ein Verbot aus politischen Gründen ist eine Einschränkung. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Aber *so* wichtig ist das Grundrecht dann ja doch nicht.



Gegen etwas zu demonstrieren ist wohl eines der wichtigsten Grundrechte, die Bürger haben, um ihren Unmut auszudrücken. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Wie willst du >10.000 Menschen fest nehmen? Wie komplett absurd ist diese Idee bitte?



Oder Demo auflösen. Wenn schon auf den gesamten Text eingehen. Demos aufzulösen ist sein Jahrzehnten ganz normal bei der Polizei. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Warum sehenden Auges in die Katastrophe hinein steuern?



Welche „Katastrophe“?



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Soll der Staat jetzt demnächst Raser einfach fahren lassen, man wird die ja beizeiten nochmal blitzen?



Stand jetzt tut er das. Jeden Tag. Einfach weil die Möglichkeiten gar nicht bestehen, alle Raser zu überwachen. Was halt auch jeder Raser weiß. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> 1. Ist das kein Argument



Natürlich ist das ein Argument. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> 2. Lügen können sie sich auch so ausdenken



Aber man muss die Leute nicht dabei ohne Not unterstützen und es ihnen so leicht machen, sich als Märtyrer zu inszinieren. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Die Covidioten *wollen* ihre Rolle so haben. Da ist es egal, was der Staat macht, es ist alles verkehrt. Siehe AfD: Erst erzählen man müsse jetzt ganz dringend ganz viel gegen Covid tun und inzwischen erzählen sie, es wäre eine Diktatur, weil was gegen Covid getan wird. Die Agenda ist einfach nur "was der Staat/Mainstream/<beliebiges einsetzen> ist verkehrt".



Eine meiner Meinung nach dumme Meinung, aber in einer Demokratie nunmal legitime Meinung. Das sollte auch ein Innensenator wissen. 



TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Ich denke so Widerspruch ist sehr wichtig. Gerade von Mandatsträgern.



Nicht in ihrer Funktion als Amtsinhaber. Das hat Herr Seehofer vor Gericht auch erst vor kurzem feststellen müssen.

Seine Aussage mag man zustimmen, als Innenminister hat er aber sowas zu unterlassen. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Innensenator Berlins. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist sie ja auch. Lies die Begründung der Polizei warum die Demo nicht genehmigt wird. Dort findest du keine politischen Gründe.



Du hast Recht. Ich habe mich von der Überschrift des Artikels leiten lassen, das tut mir leid. Der Artikel selbst zeigt, dass die Polizei – im Gegensatz zu Herrn Geisel – ihre Rolle als neutrale Instanz verstanden hat. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht unter der Verweigerung der Veranstalter sich an geltende Regeln zu halten, siehe §15 Versammlungsgesetz



Das sieht das Verwaltungsgericht Berlin anders:

Berlin: Gericht kippt Verbot von Demonstration gegen Corona-Politik - DER SPIEGEL

„Das Verwaltungsgericht Berlin begründete seine Entscheidung nach Angaben des Sprechers nun damit, dass keine Voraussetzungen für ein Verbot vorlägen. Es gebe keine ausreichenden Anhaltspunkte für eine unmittelbare Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit. Die Veranstalter hätten ein Hygienekonzept vorgelegt. Das Land habe nicht darlegen können, dass dieses nicht eingehalten werden solle. Auflagen für die Demo seien nicht hinreichend geprüft worden.“



hoffgang schrieb:


> Muss Sie doch garnicht wenn das Versammlungsgesetz andere Lösungen vorsieht.



Jetzt müssen Sie es, weil Herr Geisel mit seinem politischen Verbot der Demo scheinbar nicht durchgekommen ist. Hoffentlich bestätigt das Oberverwaltungsgericht das Urteil.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung != rechtliche Grundlage.



Scheinbar sehen ja mehrere Personen (siehe verschiedene Presseartikel) das so, dass Herr Geisel das aus eben diesen Gründen tut. 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Nochmal, dieses "eines der fundamentalsten Grundrechte" wird bereits im GG mit der Möglichkeit zur Einschränkung versehen.



Aber nicht als Generalklausel.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und ja, Fingerspitzengefühl könnte man zeigen - wenn auch der Veranstalter bereit gewesen wäre, sich zu bewegen. Aber nach dessen kategorischer Ablehnung sich an geltende Regeln zu halten hat die Behörde im Grunde keine Wahl. Wenn man in die AfD Historie blickt könnte man geneigt sein, dies eine kalkulierte Provokation zu nennen. Gibt man die Demo frei obwohl sich der Veranstalter offensichtlich nicht bereiterklärt Hygieneschutzmaßnahmen umzusetzen können die Covidioten rufen "schau alles nicht so schlimm, wir konnten dennoch demonstrieren, wir haben recht. Verbietet man die Demo fahren die Covidioten die Braveheart Schiene "FREIHEIT" ohne zu raffen - oder bewusst zu ignorieren - dass sie damit gegen geltendes Recht argumentieren.



Laut Verwaltungsgericht hat der Veranstalter ja ein Konzept vorgelegt. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder würds Dir gefallen wenn Linke in Hamburg ohne jedwede Regeln im Vorfeld zu beachten wieder demonstrieren dürfen?



Also so wie Linke fast immer in Hamburg demonstrieren? Komisch, es wäre mir neu, dass bei der letzten Demo in Berlin durch die Coronaspinner ganze Stadteile in Brand gesteckt wurden, noch das massenhaft Autos angezündet wurden und Läden geplündert wurden. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei du da noch dazu schreiben oder zusätzlich zitieren solltest, das es nicht um die Deutschlandfahne geht, sondern um die bei Nazis und Reichsbürgern genutzte Fahne des deutschen Reiches.



Dessen Zeigen absolut legal ist. Ich weiß auch nicht, was an der Fahne des deutschen Reiches (1871 – 1918) so schlimm sein soll.

Nur weil Nazis versuchen etwas zu vereinnahmen, sollte man es ihnen doch nicht zugestehen, darüber die Hoheitsgewalt zu haben. Damit wertet man diese Leute doch nur unnötig auf.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wo genau das Problem liegt.
> Es ist erlaubt, diese zu zeigen, die geben sich damit zu erkennen. Hat den Vorteil, dass man dann recht gut erkennen kann, um welches Klientel es sich handelt.
> Es ist auch erlaubt mit Flaggen der Sowjetunion rumzulaufen, ist das nun ein Problem?
> 
> Somit kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er zum Klientel der Teilnehmer mir Reichskriegsflagge gehören will oder nicht.


Das Problem haben die Leute dann, wenn sie meinen "Ich bin ja kein Nazi, ABER" laufe trotzdem mit der Reichsflagge rum. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Als ob das auch so schwer gewesen wäre zu googlen wo Prousa aufgetreten ist, lernt mal Osint, das ist ja peinlich.



Bei OSINT kann ich helfen: Open Source Intelligence


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem haben die Leute dann, wenn sie meinen "Ich bin ja kein Nazi, ABER" laufe trotzdem mit der Reichsflagge rum.



Weil das nunmal in dieser Absolutheit auch einfach falsch ist. Das zeigen der Flagge des deutschen Reiches heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass der derjenige auch Nationalsozialist ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das zeigen der Flagge des deutschen Reiches heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass der derjenige auch Nationalsozialist ist.



Was ist er dann? Einfach nur Nationalist? Will er die Monarchie wieder haben oder doch die Grenzen von 19xx?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das nunmal in dieser Absolutheit auch einfach falsch ist. Das zeigen der Flagge des deutschen Reiches heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass der derjenige auch Nationalsozialist ist.



Das stimmt zwar, es gibt aber eine starke Korrelation, dass jemand mit dieser Flagge rumrennt und Nationalsozialismus toll findet.
Sieht man ja an den ganzen Demos.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war ein blöder Kommentar, aber runtergebrochen verbindet er nur das angenehme mit dem nützlichen.



Der Kommentar kam aber auch erst von ihm, als die Stadt die Verbotsverfügung beschlossen hatte. Und die war auf ausschließlich mit dem Infektionsschutz begründet. Mit nichts anderem werden sich also die Gerichte auseinandersetzen.
Nach Verbot: Heftige Diskussion ueber Corona-Demo | tagesschau.de
Polizei rechnet beim Verbot von Corona-Demo in Berlin mit "Querdenken" ab
Außer eventuell das die Demo zusätzlich verboten bleibt, weil Ausschreitungen zu befürchten sind (Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit), wie die Nazis angekündigt haben. 
https://dejure.org/gesetze/VersG/15.html


			
				§15 Abs.1 VersammlungG schrieb:
			
		

> Die zuständige Behörde kann die Versammlung oder den Aufzug verbieten oder von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen, wenn nach den zur Zeit des Erlasses der Verfügung erkennbaren Umständen die öffentliche Sicherheit oder Ordnung bei Durchführung der Versammlung oder des Aufzuges unmittelbar gefährdet ist.




Da muss man halt schauen, was in ein paar Monaten die Gerichte entscheiden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist er dann? Einfach nur Nationalist? Will er die Monarchie wieder haben oder doch die Grenzen von 19xx?



Alles denkbare Erklärungsansätze.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, es gibt aber eine starke Korrelation, dass jemand mit dieser Flagge rumrennt und Nationalsozialismus toll findet. Sieht man ja an den ganzen Demos.



Richtig, das streite ich auch nicht ab. Es ist halt aber Korrelation, nicht Kausalität.

Natürlich wird die absolute Mehrheit der Flaggenträger eine entsprechende Ideologie haben. Aber die Gleichung Flagge des deutschen Reiches=Nazi ist in ihrer Absolutheit halt falsch, nur darum ging es mir.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alles denkbare Erklärungsansätze.



Wo ist da aber der Unterschied, wenn der Reichsbürger den Staat ablehnt, alles blöd findet, was nicht nach seiner Linie läuft und jeden ablehnt, der ihm nicht passt?
Das wollen Nazis auch. Die Schnittmengen sind so groß, dass ich da jetzt nicht so den Unterschied ausmachen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist da aber der Unterschied, wenn der Reichsbürger den Staat ablehnt, alles blöd findet, was nicht nach seiner Linie läuft und jeden ablehnt, der ihm nicht passt?
> Das wollen Nazis auch. Die Schnittmengen sind so groß, dass ich da jetzt nicht so den Unterschied ausmachen kann.



Beim Nazi kommt halt noch der Ausländerhass und Antisemitismus dazu. Aber der ist bei den meisten Reichsbürgern auch vorhanden.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dem Wortlaut nach haben sie aber leider recht. Demos müssen in Deutschland nicht genehmigt werden.
> Der Wortlaut den du zitierst spricht ja recht eindeutig von anmelden und nicht genehmigen.



Lies §15 nochmal. Langsam.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sieht das Verwaltungsgericht Berlin anders:
> Berlin: Gericht kippt Verbot von Demonstration gegen Corona-Politik - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> „Das Verwaltungsgericht Berlin begründete seine Entscheidung nach Angaben des Sprechers nun damit, dass keine Voraussetzungen für ein Verbot vorlägen. Es gebe keine ausreichenden Anhaltspunkte für eine unmittelbare Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit. Die Veranstalter hätten ein Hygienekonzept vorgelegt. Das Land habe nicht darlegen können, dass dieses nicht eingehalten werden solle. Auflagen für die Demo seien nicht hinreichend geprüft worden.“



Das Gericht hat bestätigt, dass eine Maskenpflicht im Freien nicht zu den Auflagen gehört. 
Was interessant ist, da die Berliner Covid Verordnung einen MNS Bei Versammlungen vorsieht:

SARS-CoV-2-Infektionsschutzverordnung - Berlin.de

§5 Satz 2:


> Bei Versammlungen im Sinne von Artikel 8 des Grundgesetzes und Artikel 26 der Verfassung von Berlin hat die die Versammlung veranstaltende Person ein individuelles Schutz- und Hygienekonzept zu erstellen, aus dem die vorgesehenen Maßnahmen zur Gewährleistung des Mindestabstands und der jeweils zu beachtenden Hygieneregeln, *wie erforderlichenfalls das Tragen einer Mund-Nasen-Bedeckung* oder der Verzicht auf gemeinsame Sprechchöre durch die Teilnehmenden während der Versammlung, sowie die zur Gewährleistung der nach der nutzbaren Fläche des Versammlungsortes zulässigen Teilnehmendenzahl bei der Durchführung der Versammlung hervorgehen.






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Laut Verwaltungsgericht hat der Veranstalter ja ein Konzept vorgelegt.


Und die Behörden haben dieses als nicht ausreichend betrachtet. Bitte, das Gericht stützt seine Entscheidung darauf, dass Mindestabstand einzuhalten und KEIN MNS zu tragen ist - was aber entgegen der gültigen Covid Verordnung Berlins geht.
Wird spannend zu sehen, wie das Gericht dies begründet.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Ist aber eh noch nicht rechtskräftig, da wird also wohl heute nochmal das OVG in der Berufung daraufschauen.
Ist natürlich die Frage, ob die Nazis dann noch am Montag in Revision vor das BVG gehen. Denn die Demo kann ja dann erstmal nicht stattfinden.


----------



## seahawk (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies §15 nochmal. Langsam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat das Gericht nicht gesagt. Eine modifizierende Auflage im Verwaltungsakt dient dazu, die vom Antragsteller begehrte Genehmigung zu erteilen und dabei das Wohl der Allgemeinheit sicherzustellen. Statt der Ablehnung hätte hier z.B. eine Genehmigung mit der Auflage eines verbindlichen Tragens eines MNS die Rechtskonformität der Veranstaltung sichergestellt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Denn die Demo kann ja dann erstmal nicht stattfinden.



Aus rechtlicher Sicht nicht, in der Praxis wird sie aber sicher stattfinden.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aus rechtlicher Sicht nicht, in der Praxis wird sie aber sicher stattfinden.


Dagegen hilft nur eins: genug Wasserwerfer in Position bringen!


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2020)

Doch, jetzt auch rechtlich iO.

Berlin: Gericht kippt Verbot von Demonstration gegen Corona-Politik - DER SPIEGEL.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

Querdenken hat 
das Hygienekonzept https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/74...ienekonzept-Demo-202008.pdf?ver=1598615886239
und den Gerichtsbescheid https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/74...downloads/Ballweg290820.pdf?ver=1598615886239
hochgeladen.

Ums kurz zu machen:
Bei Versammlungen kanns keine Obergrenze geben, deswegen wird dort ein Infektionsrisiko zum Schutz des Versammlungsrechts in Kauf genommen. Da in der Berliner Verordnung zu Auflagen für Versammlungen keine allgemeingültige MNS Pflicht gilt, sondern das Wort "erforderlichenfalls" eingefügt wurde, ist MNS keine Pflicht und damit nicht zwangsläufig Teil des Hygienekonzepts. Weil ausreichend Abstand eingeplant wurde, kann nicht davon ausgegangen werden, dass das Abstandsgebot gebrochen wird.
Somit bleibt dem Gericht nichts anderes übrig als die Demo zuzulassen. Zudem hätten Antragsgegner (Polizei / Amt) nicht mildere Mittel in Betracht gezogen und es versäumt Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Demonstrationsteilnehmer durch Absperrkonzepte etc. einzuplanen.

Heißt unterm Strich:
Demoanmeldung mit nach letzter Demo überarbeitetem Hygienekonzept war zulässig (das hochgeladene Dokument ist auf den 26.08. datiert, von daher keine Ahnung was im Dokument drinstand als die Behörde die Demo verboten hatte).


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Querdenken hat



Vlt. sollten die mal nicht Quer-,
sondern logisch Denken. 

Google ersetzt wahrscheinlich bei vielen das Hirn,
Synapsen müssen trainiert werden,
jeden Tag ...
... lebenslang.


----------



## tobse2056 (28. August 2020)

Ich finde das Gericht hätte mal hinterfragen sollen wie der Veranstalter  dafür sorgen will das bei ~ 20.000 Menschen durchgängig der Abstand von 1,5 eingehalten werden wird.
Auf dem Papier mag das noch gehen ... aber seien wir mal ehrlich , praktisch geht es nicht.


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gericht hätte mal hinterfragen sollen wie der Veranstalter  dafür sorgen will das bei ~ 20.000 Menschen durchgängig der Abstand von 1,5 eingehalten werden wird.
> Auf dem Papier mag das noch gehen ... aber seien wir mal ehrlich , praktisch geht es nicht.



Auch ohne Demo hält sich fast niemand an den Abstand, von daher ist es eigentlich auch Latte.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gericht hätte mal hinterfragen sollen wie der Veranstalter  dafür sorgen will das bei ~ 20.000 Menschen durchgängig der Abstand von 1,5 eingehalten werden wird.
> Auf dem Papier mag das noch gehen ... aber seien wir mal ehrlich , praktisch geht es nicht.



Das Gericht hat festgestellt, dass im Hygienekonzept ausreichend Platz für die Teilnehmer vorhanden ist, zudem eine ausreichende Anzahl an Ordnungspersonal vom Veranstalter bestellt wurde - daher geht das Gericht davon aus, dass der Veranstalter gewillt ist, sich an die gültigen Abstandsregeln halten zu wollen.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber der ist bei den meisten Reichsbürgern auch vorhanden.



Ich kenne jetzt keinen, bei dem das nicht so ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2020)

Sag ihm das nicht, dann sind das für ihn ab sofort auch Nazis.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag ihm das nicht, dann sind das für ihn ab sofort auch Nazis.



Die Schnittmenge aus den beiden Gruppierungen ist halt erschreckend hoch


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2020)

Problem ist halt, dass er gerne Leute als Nazis bezeichnet, auch wenn sie keine sind.
Gut er beleidigt die Personen nicht direkt und die kriegen es auch nicht mit, ansonsten hätte er Probleme.


----------



## geisi2 (28. August 2020)

Wie so oft musste erst mal wieder ein Gericht bemüht werden. 
Aber so ist das halt in einem Rechtsstaat. Es gibt Rechte und Gesetze.
Da wird der kleine SEDler ganz schön pumpen


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wie so oft musste erst mal wieder ein Gericht bemüht werden.
> Aber so ist das halt in einem Rechtsstaat. Es gibt Rechte und Gesetze.



Da zitier ich doch mal gerne meinen Prof: "Früher war mehr Diktatur."
https://twitter.com/CarloMasala1/status/1299355267465990147


----------



## seahawk (28. August 2020)

Der eigentliche Gag ist ja, dass man von der Coronadikatatur spricht um dann vor einem Verwaltungsgericht sein Recht ein zu klagen und auch noch zu gewinnen. Wir können festhalten, dass es offensichtlich eine der unfähigsten und wirkungslosesten Diktaturen der Geschichte ist, wenn ein kleiner Verwaltungsrichter hier die Machenschaften von Merkel, Bill Gates und den Zionisten so einfach durchkreuzt.


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt keinen, bei dem das nicht so ist.



Ich kenne einen Reichsbürger (Arbeitskollege) mit chinesischer Frau mit der ihr ein Kind hat. _*Ein Rechsbürger kennt Deutschland nicht als Staatsform an*_. Er ist schon grob merkwürdig aber definitiv kein Nazi und Ausländerhass besteht bei ihm auch nicht.

Das beide Gruppierungen mit der Reichsflagge rumfuchteln ist natürlich blöd, da vermischen das Leute mit geringem geistigen Horizont schonmal...das sich Nazis als Reichbürger sehen, es aber im eigentlichen Sinne nicht sind, ist aber genauso dämlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Reichsbürger (Arbeitskollege) mit chinesischer Frau mit der ihr ein Kind hat. _*Ein Rechsbürger kennt Deutschland nicht als Staatsform an*_. Er ist schon grob merkwürdig aber definitiv kein Nazi und Ausländerhass besteht bei ihm auch nicht.
> 
> Das beide Gruppierungen mit der Reichsflagge rumfuchteln ist natürlich blöd, da vermischen das Leute mit geringem geistigen Horizont schonmal...das sich Nazis als Reichbürger sehen, es aber im eigentlichen Sinne nicht sind, ist aber genauso dämlich.


Es gibt bei Reichsbürgern oft auch rechtsextremes Verhalten. Das muss nicht immer so sein, ist aber oft der Fall.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Ich würde mal pauschal behaupten das die meisten Reichsbürger auch rechts sind. Die meisten! Nicht alle!


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Reichsbürgern oft auch rechtsextremes Verhalten. Das muss nicht immer so sein, ist aber oft der Fall.



Du meinst eher, Rechtsextremen sehen sich meist als Reichsbürger...oder willst du nun die ganzen Deutschen Kaiser als Nazis bezeichnen?
Ich schrieb ja schon, das es von Rechtsextremen dämlich und falsch ist, sich als Reichsbürger zu sehen, aber man sollte ja selbst nachdenken und sich informieren.

Natürlich finde ich auch diese Reichsbürger merkwürdig, aber es gibt da schon Unterschiede...


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Da zitier ich doch mal gerne meinen Prof: "Früher war mehr Diktatur."
> https://twitter.com/CarloMasala1/status/1299355267465990147


Warum wundert es mich nicht, dass du ein Charlie warst?


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

> Die Berliner Polizei hatte am Nachmittag angekündigt, sie werde strenge Bestimmungen erlassen und durchsetzen, wenn die Demonstration tatsächlich stattfinde. Sollten sich die Demonstranten nicht an Abstands- und Maskenregeln halten, werde man "sehr zügig" räumen, sagte Polizeipräsidentin Barbara Slowik.


 Quelle: Streit ueber Corona-Demo: Polizei legt Beschwerde vor Gericht ein | tagesschau.de

Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## geisi2 (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Reichsbürgern oft auch rechtsextremes Verhalten. Das muss nicht immer so sein, ist aber oft der Fall.



Das ist genau das Problem. Ist das wirklich so? Oder 50/50? 40/60? 70/30? 
Ich kenn persönlich weder einen Reichsbürger noch einen Nazi. Es gab da mal ein zwei Gestalten die einem mal über den Weg gelaufen sind aber das wars.
Aber je nach Umfeld/Wohnort kann das auch anders sein. Frage ist aber ob die Gefahr jetzt wirklich so groß ist. Zumal es mMn dringendere Probleme zu lösen gäbe.
Meistens ist es eher Unzufriedenheit...zumindest bei den Rechten/Nazis mit denen ich gesprochen habe. 

Jetzt kann ich guten Gewissens sagen ich bin weder Reichsbürger noch Nazi, extrem Linker, AFDler, Verschwörungstheoretiker. Coronaleugner, Covidiot etc etc. Gibt ja da ganz kreative Zeitgenossen die sich so nen Scheiss aus dem Hirn wringen. Mal sehen was noch so kommt.
Man muss sich auch mal überlegen ob man in einer "Real Life" Diskussion dem anderen ein "Covidiot" an den Kopf werfen würde...

Ich bin trotzdem unzufrieden mit der Coronapolitik oder besser gesagt generell mit unseren Angestellten die man früher auch Staatsdiener nannte. Anscheinend bin ich da auch nicht der Einzige.
Warum interessiert keinen...denn es wird gleich der Covidiot oder alternativ der Nazi rausgeholt.  Gibt ja hier schon jemanden der die "Sippenhaft" wieder salonfähig macht. Wer sich mit Schweinen und so...

Ich hab auch ein Problem mit der dümmlichen Kategorisierung in extrem links, links, mitte, rechts, extrem rechts.
Ich habe eine Meinung zu den aktuellen Themen und aus. Ich gehör da keinem Lager an. 

Mir gefällt das Ganze auch nicht. Weder die ganzen Demos noch das agieren der Medien und Politik.

„Ich schwöre, dass ich meine Kraft dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes widmen, seinen Nutzen mehren, Schaden von ihm wenden, das Grundgesetz und die Gesetze des Bundes wahren und verteidigen, meine Pflichten gewissenhaft erfüllen und Gerechtigkeit gegen jedermann üben werde. So wahr mir Gott helfe."
Wäre wünschenswert, denn zumindest ich persönlich habe eigentlich genügend mit "Leben" zu tun. Da bin ich mir relativ sicher das es vielen anderen auch so geht.

Die Realität sieht leider anders aus. Denn wenn es den meisten gut gehen würde und die Politik einen guten Job machen würde dann gäbe es keine Demos und auch weniger ein Problem mit "Extrem" egal ob links oder rechts.
Ganz ehrlich D als Gesellschaft betrachtet ist schon ziemlich kaputt. Das liegt auch in der Verantwortung der Politik. Was die Medien da treiben ist mMn auch grenzwertig.
Anstatt das es um Dialog, Lösungen, Diskussion, Wissensaustausch geht wird nur gepöbelt, gehetzt und "gehated". Selbst ist man natürlich schön mit dabei...nehm mich da gar nicht aus...

Mir könnte es egal sein, in meinem persönlichen Umfeld gibt es wie gesagt keine Probleme mit irgendwas politischem. Leb am Land und das soziale miteinander klappt ganz gut.
Hat extreme Vorteile mit gegenseítig aushelfen und so. Spart meistens sogar Zeit und Geld. Aber die Einschläge kommen gefühlt immer näher. 
Trauriger Fakt am Ende bleibt, man wird sich das Schauspiel eh nur anschauen können. Ist aber gerade großes Kino...


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem unzufrieden mit der Coronapolitik oder besser gesagt generell mit unseren Angestellten die man früher auch Staatsdiener nannte. Anscheinend bin ich da auch nicht der Einzige.
> Warum interessiert keinen...denn es wird gleich der Covidiot oder alternativ der Nazi rausgeholt.  Gibt ja hier schon jemanden der die "Sippenhaft" wieder salonfähig macht. Wer sich mit Schweinen und so...



Mit der Politik einer Regierung unzufrieden zu sein ist das eine. Das andere ist, auf Demos zu gehen auf denen Verschwörungstheoretiker auftreten, auf denen Bill Gates die Schuld für Covid gegeben wird, auf denen die Existenz oder die Gefährlichkeit von Covid geleugnet wird... you get the picture. Und wie gesagt, ich denke auch, dass einige Demoteilnehmer garnicht wissen von wem Sie da vereinnahmt werden. Und da fängt für mich das Problem an. Nicht jeder der die deutsche Corona Politik kritisiert ist ein Covidiot, aber wir sehen doch - auch an den vielen Beispielen hier im Thread - welche Auswüchse das annimmt.

Dazu kommt, den Demoteilnehmern mag es um eine Corona Demo gehen, den Veranstaltern aber um mehr. Querdenken will vorgezogene Neuwahlen erwirken. Wissen das wirklich alle die da mitmachen & auftreten? Ist man sich dieses politischen Ziels, mit allen Konsequenzen bewusst? Es wird ja nicht nur nach außen demonstriert, sondern auch nach innen demagogisiert - durch Redner wie Jebsen & Co. Und dann trennen eben einige nichtmehr zwischen Corona Demo und Programm der rechten Parteien, bleiben bei alternativen Medien hängen etc. Klar hilfts nicht wenn man sich über die Menschen lustig macht - aber was bleibt anderes übrig. Die Teilnehmer der Prousa Studie werden als überwiegend selbstdenkend, intelligent und "hohe kritische Geisteshaltung (hohes Maß an Reflexionsvermögen)" beschrieben, genau das Selbstbild was viele haben die sich VT reinziehen. War mit den Truth Movement Typen nach 9/11 nichts anderes. Nur merken die garnicht, dass Sie in einer Filterblase hocken.

Und genau ist das perfide Ziel. Wen glaubst du würden - angenommen Sonntag wären Bundestagswahlen - die Covidioten wählen? Nachdem man sich über Wochen Jebsen, Querdenken usw. reingezogen hat? Erkennst du da ein Muster? Ich leider schon. Parteien vom Rechten Rand bedienen diese Narrative und suggerieren gleichzeitig, nicht nur eine Alternative zu sein, sondern es ja auch besser zu machen. Trump ist mit der Politisierung seiner Coronamaßnahmen gescheitert, die AfD (es ist nunmal nur die AfD) positioniert sich dank Covid neu und schöpft noch stärker aus dem Bereich der Esoteriker, der Chemtrailer, den Impfgegnern. Morgen soll Robert F Kennedy Jr. auftreten - Impfgegner. Dessen Themen, Bill Gates, 5G und Impfungen = böse. Mal im Ernst, wäre DAS Dein Anspruch an eine Demo um eine aus deiner Sicht vernünftige Änderung der Politik zu bewirken? Oder kann man sich schon ernsthaft fragen was für - angeblich in hohem Maße kritische Geister mit einem hohen Maß an Reflexionsvermögen - Menschen diesen unfassbar dummen Schwachsinn denn bitte ernstnehmen.

Und jetzt merkst du eventuell wo die Grenzlinie verläuft zwischen sachlicher Kritik an den Handlungen der Regierung und Covidioten.

Corona-Demo in Berlin: Am "Querdenken"-Camp herrscht Misstrauen und Uneinigkeit
"ich kenn persönlich keinen der das Virus hatte / der dran gestorben wäre" - soweit reicht da die Geisteshaltung. Wenns nicht im eigenen Wahrnehmungsbereich passiert, dann existiert es halt nicht.
Das ist ungefähr so wie meine kleine Tochter, die sich die Decke vors Gesicht hält und sagt "Papa du siehst mich nichtmehr".

Wenn man nicht als Covidiot wahrgenommen werden will, dann sollte man sich nicht wie ein Covidiot verhalten (Aktion, Sprache, etc). Dasselbe gilt für Nazis, Linke, Kommunisten etc.

Oh und eines noch:
Wer mit Nazis marschiert! (Das war die Aussage) - der darf sich einfach nicht wundern wenn er selbst für einen Nazi gehalten wird.
Anständige Menschen machen sowas einfach nicht.




geisi2 schrieb:


> &#8222;Ich schwöre, dass ich meine Kraft dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes widmen, seinen Nutzen mehren, Schaden von ihm wenden, das Grundgesetz und die Gesetze des Bundes wahren und verteidigen, meine Pflichten gewissenhaft erfüllen und Gerechtigkeit gegen jedermann üben werde. So wahr mir Gott helfe."



Tja, wie lustig. Sowas ähnliches hab ich tatsächlich abgelegt. Nämlich das Recht und die Freiheit des deutschen Volks tapfer zu verteidigen. Und das nehm ich nach wie vor ernst. Aber ich hab Gott weggelassen.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Man muss sich auch mal überlegen ob man in einer "Real Life" Diskussion dem anderen ein "Covidiot" an den Kopf werfen würde...


Sowas in der Art denk ich SO oft hier und allgemein im Netz...



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit der dümmlichen Kategorisierung in extrem links, links, mitte, rechts, extrem rechts.
> Ich habe eine Meinung zu den aktuellen Themen und aus. Ich gehör da keinem Lager an.


Man kann es sich auch einfach machen, nicht wahr?


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich kenn persönlich weder einen Reichsbürger noch einen Nazi.



Bei deinen rechten Aussagen solltest du vielleicht einfach mal in den Spiegel schauen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei deinen rechten Aussagen solltest du vielleicht einfach mal in den Spiegel schauen.


Du solltest einfach mal aus deiner Linkspartei-Filterblase rauskommen, dann merkst du, dass nicht alles so ist, wie du dir es vorstellst.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Welche Filterblase denn? Ein Nazi bleibt ein Nazi. Und das sollte der Standpunkt jeder demokratischen Partei seit 1945 sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Filterblase denn? Ein Nazi bleibt ein Nazi. Und das sollte der Standpunkt jeder demokratischen Partei seit 1945 sein.



Für dich ist aber einer, der Sozialismus und andere linke Ideen ablehnt ein Nazi.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Falsch. Jeder der Ausländerhass, Schwulenhass und Antisemitismus verbreitet ist ein Nazi.
Also das Sammelbecken von Reichsbürgern, NPD, AfD und Identitäten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Jeder der Ausländerhass, Schwulenhass und Antisemitismus verbreitet ist ein Nazi.
> Also das Sammelbecken von Reichsbürgern, NPD, AfD und Identitäten.



Das ist eine notwendige Bedingung, aber keine hinreichende. Nationalsozialismus ist ein Paket an Vorstellungen. Es gibt z.B. Kommunisten, die Homosexuelle hassen. Sind das nun Nazis?


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Trotzdem bleibt ein Nazi ein Nazi.
Und wenn du es als Definition haben willst: Rechtsextremismus | bpb


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt ein Nazi ein Nazi.



Rumpelstilzchen, du gehst ja gar nicht auf die Aussage von mir ein, sonder stampfst auf den Boden und zündest Nebelkerzen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Wie gesagt, wenn dir Erfahrung mit Nazis fehlt, fahre einfach mal durch Ostsachsen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn dir Erfahrung mit Nazis fehlt, fahre einfach mal durch Ostsachsen.



Wie gesagt, wenn du hinreichende und notwendige Bedingungen nicht unterscheiden hast ist es ein Problem.
Daher: Ist ein Kommunist, der Homosexuelle hasst, ein Nazi?
Solche sollte man auch in Ostsachsen finden.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Wo findet man denn überhaupt noch Kommunisten? Selbst China ist schon lange in der Marktwirtschaft angekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn überhaupt noch Kommunisten? Selbst China ist schon lange in der Marktwirtschaft angekommen.


z.B. im Internet. Das sind dann die, die die UdSSR oder die DDR zurückwollen und auch teilweise (nur einige) Homosexualität hassen. Sind aber trotzdem keine Nazis. Daher ist deine Aussage von oben widerlegt.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Echten Kommunismus gab es meines Wissen in der Praxis sowieso nie. Das ist ja mehr ein Ideal.
Eher sozialistische Diktaturen welche den Kommunismus mißbraucht haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Echten Kommunismus gab es meines Wissen in der Praxis sowieso nie. Das ist ja mehr ein Ideal.
> Eher sozialistische Diktaturen welche den Kommunismus mißbraucht haben.



Das nennt sich Kommunismus.
Und aufgrund von Corona kommen immer mehr Leute aus ihren Löchern gekrochen, die den jetzt gerne in Form von massiver Umverteilung hätten.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Kommunismus.


Nein, das nennt sich nicht Kommunismus. Kommunismus ist ein Ideal was nie wirklich praktisch umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, das nennt sich nicht Kommunismus. Kommunismus ist ein Ideal was nie wirklich praktisch umgesetzt wurde.


Jetzt fehlt nur noch "Diesmal wird es anders".

Es ist und bleibt konzeptionell einfach Schrott.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und aufgrund von Corona kommen immer mehr Leute aus ihren Löchern gekrochen, die den jetzt gerne in Form von massiver Umverteilung hätten.



Das nennt sich nicht Kommunismus, sondern soziale Verantwortung. 
Eigentum verpflichtet. Siehe GG.

Außerdem ist die bei Corona stattfindende Umverteilung ausschließlich von untern nach oben, also kapitalistischer Natur. An der Spitze stehen kriminelle Steuerhinterzieher wie Amazon.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich nicht Kommunismus, sondern soziale Verantwortung.
> Eigentum verpflichtet. Siehe GG.



Die Pläne von manchen Parteien gehen in die Richtung Kommunismus, das kannst du leugnen wie du willst.
Die Schnapsideen der SPD in Bezug zum Mietpreisdeckel sind auf ganz dünnem Eis.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Der Mietpreisdeckel ist sicher nicht kommunistisch, der kommt dazu von der SPD. Und er ist eine gute Sache, da die bisherige Mietpreisbremse oft wirkungslos ist. 

Aber nun BTT:
Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Frankreich meldet 7379 neue Corona-Faelle ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Mietpreisdeckel ist sicher nicht kommunistisch, der kommt dazu von der SPD. Und er ist eine gute Sache, da die bisherige Mietpreisbremse oft wirkungslos ist.
> 
> Aber nun BTT:
> Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Frankreich meldet 7379 neue Corona-Faelle ++ | tagesschau.de


Doch, exakt so hat man auch im Sozialismus/Kommunismus gearbeitet. Mangel war weiterhin da. So auch in Berlin. Jetzt mit Corona wird es noch ein paar Leute mehr in ALG bringen, wird dann etwas weniger Nachfrage.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

BTT !!

Die Covidioten sind nun nicht mal in der Lage die geringen Auflagen des VG umzusetzen. 
Coronademo in Berlin: Jetzt ist das OVG am Zug | LTO.de
Wenn man zu wenig Kabel hat muss man halt Kabel kaufen oder eine Bühne weniger aufstellen.


In Bayern wird auch bei den Partys richtig durchgegriffen: Wegen Corona-Partys in Bayern: Bis zu 17 Tage hinter Gittern | BR24


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> BTT !!
> 
> Die Covidioten sind nun nicht mal in der Lage die geringen Auflagen des VG umzusetzen.
> Coronademo in Berlin: Jetzt ist das OVG am Zug | LTO.de
> Wenn man zu wenig Kabel hat muss man halt Kabel kaufen oder eine Bühne weniger aufstellen.


Eigentlich, wurde in den Medien kolportiert, dass das OVG heute noch eine Entscheidung treffen soll.
Dann doch erst morgen? Aber das wäre zu knapp.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2020)

Es gibt durchaus Fälle, wo eine Demo erst am Tag der Demo verboten wurde.

Die Entscheidung des OVG soll wohl dann auch rechtskräftig sein. Eine Revision beim BVG in Leipzig scheint im Eilverfahren nicht angedacht zu sein.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (29. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Äußerungen von Herrn Geisel ist absolut davon auszugehen, dass die Demo verboten werden soll, wegen der dortigen Meinungen.



Wichtig sind nicht die teilweisen Äußerungen von Herrn Geisel, sondern das was in der Pressemitteilung, bzw dem Papier des Verbots steht und das kann man ja nur unterstützen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal ja die politisch genehme BLM Demo trotz Verstößen ja durchgeführt werden konnte.



Die Verstöße waren in einem viel, viel geringeren Rahmen und deutlich eher tolerierbar.
Die Covidioten tragen ja aus Prinzip keine Maske, insofern kann Ihnen das Grundrecht zu Demonstrieren auch nicht besonders viel wert sein, wenn sie schon ein Lappen vorm Gesicht daran hindert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass die Frau - wie auch schon zu ihrer Amtszeit - sich so vehement für die Freiheitsrechte einsetzt.



Sie setzt sich eher für massive Ordnungswidrigkeiten ein, die stattfinden werden und nachher einigen Menschen das Leben kosten werden, davon kann man ausgehen, da würde ich nicht zu viel in die Aussage von Geisel hineininterpretieren.
Der Mann scheint wohl angefressen und sauer zu sein, dass so viele Menschen asozial agieren und sich null an Regelungen halten. Die Demo wird sowieso früher oder später von der Polizei aufgelöst werden.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Fälle, wo eine Demo erst am Tag der Demo verboten wurde.
> 
> Die Entscheidung des OVG soll wohl dann auch rechtskräftig sein. Eine Revision beim BVG in Leipzig scheint im Eilverfahren nicht angedacht zu sein.


Tja, das OVG hat zugunsten des Demo-Veranstalters entschieden: Demos gegen Corona-Politik: Kundgebungen in Berlin duerfen stattfinden | tagesschau.de

Dann kann man nur hoffen das alles friedlich bleibt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt ein Nazi ein Nazi.
> Und wenn du es als Definition haben willst: Rechtsextremismus | bpb


Du hast studiert und schaffst es trotzdem nicht die korrekte Definition zu verwenden? Irgendwie traurig.

Der Nationalsozialismus bedingt einen Führer dem sich alles unterordnet. Und naja das ist eben bei vielen Rechtsextremisten nicht so.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast studiert und schaffst es trotzdem nicht die korrekte Definition zu verwenden? Irgendwie traurig.
> Der Nationalsozialismus bedingt einen Führer dem sich alles unterordnet. Und naja das ist eben bei vielen Rechtsextremisten nicht so.



Viele Rechtsextreme Gruppierungen hätten halt gerne diesen "Führer" aus den eigenen Reihen gestellt. Ist ja nicht so, als hätts zwischen 33 und 45 keine internen Machtkämpfe gegeben.
Und Rechtsextreme mit Nazis gleichzusetzen hat schon seine Grundlage, z.b. wenn man die Extremismusdefinition des Verfassungsschutzes herranzieht:



> Die Verfassungsschutzbehörden unterscheiden zwischen &#8222;Extremismus&#8220; und &#8222;Radikalismus&#8220;, obwohl beide Begriffe oft synonym gebraucht werden. Bei &#8222;Radikalismus&#8220; handelt es sich zwar auch um eine überspitzte, zum Extremen neigende Denk- und Handlungsweise, die gesellschaftliche Probleme und Konflikte bereits &#8222;von der Wurzel (lat. radix) her&#8220; anpacken will. *Im Unterschied zum &#8222;Extremismus&#8220; sollen jedoch weder der demokratische Verfassungsstaat noch die damit verbundenen Grundprinzipien unserer Verfassungsordnung beseitigt werden*.



Bundesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz - Extremismus/Radikalismus
Nazis sind damit automatisch rechtsextrem - andersrum könnte man spitzfindig argumentieren, aber da gibts wenig Alternativen womit der aktuell existierende deutsche Staat ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Nationalsozialismus bedingt einen Führer dem sich alles unterordnet. Und naja das ist eben bei vielen Rechtsextremisten nicht so.



eine Diktatur hat nun mal nur einen einzigen Anführer, der keinen anderen neben sich duldet.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Um mal wieder Richtung On-Topic zu kommen: 



> Die Regierung versucht mit einer Verschärfung der Maßnahmen gegen den Anstieg vorzugehen. Seit Freitag gilt in ganz Paris und den angrenzenden Départements eine Maskenpflicht unter freiem Himmel. Ab Samstag gibt es auch strengere Regeln im an Deutschland grenzenden Département Bas-Rhin. So ist die Maske hier in Gemeinden mit mehr als 10.000 Einwohnern Pflicht - dazu zählt auch die Elsass-Metropole Straßburg. Ähnliche Regelungen gibt es auch andernorts, beispielsweise in der Hafenstadt Marseille, wo Bars um 23 Uhr schließen müssen.
> 
> Landesweite Ausgangsbeschränkungen sollten vermieden werden, betonte die Regierung zuletzt immer wieder. Wichtig sei es, in sogenannten Clustern entsprechende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Die Lage sei außerdem nicht mit der Situation im Frühjahr vergleichbar, erklärte Premier Jean Castex. Man teste auch viel mehr als damals. Dies täusche aber nicht darüber hinweg, dass die Zahl der Neuinfektionen ansteige.
> 
> Innerhalb der vergangenen Woche wurden in Frankreich fast 900.000 Tests vorgenommen. Der Anteil positiver Tests lag in dieser Zeit bei 3,9 Prozent.



Quelle: Coronavirus-Pandemie: 7379 Neuinfektionen in Frankreich | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> eine Diktatur hat nun mal nur einen einzigen Anführer, der keinen anderen neben sich duldet.


Das ist nur ein Teil der Definition. Sieht man an der Sowjetunion *nach* Stalin. Es war eine Diktatur, aber die Partei hatte die Macht nur innerhalb der Partei gab es keine uneingeschränkte Macht.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Viele Rechtsextreme Gruppierungen hätten halt gerne diesen "Führer" aus den eigenen Reihen gestellt. Ist ja nicht so, als hätts zwischen 33 und 45 keine internen Machtkämpfe gegeben.
> Und Rechtsextreme mit Nazis gleichzusetzen hat schon seine Grundlage, z.b. wenn man die Extremismusdefinition des Verfassungsschutzes herranzieht.


Natürlich gab es in der NSDAP Machtkämpfe, aber spätestens seit den mittleren 20er *nicht gegen Hitler*. Er hat diese Machtkämpfe ja sogar genutzt.
Aber auch unter den Faschisten selbst war der Nationalsozialismus nicht die Regel sondern die Ausnahme.  Mussolini hat die Monarchie beibehalten und es gab auch den großen faschistischen Rat der ihn letztendlich abgesetzt hat, in Spanien hatte die Kirche unter Franco unglaublich viel Macht. Nein, der Nationalsozialismus ist in seiner extremen Ausrichtung auf den Führer mit absoluter Macht anders.
Daher ist jeder Nazi Rechtsextremist, aber andersrum gilt das keinesfalls. Das beinhaltet keine Wertung und meint nicht, dass andere Rechtsextreme besser sind als Nazis.


----------



## seahawk (29. August 2020)

Live-Stream der Gross-Demo in Berlin, 29.08.2020 sowie aus Zuerich, ca. ab 10 Uhr - YouTube

Live dabei sein!


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2020)

Ich dachte, die Polizei hat die Demo in Berlin aufgelöst?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2020)

Sie wollen/sollen. Bedeutet nicht dass sies auch können.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Live-Stream der Gross-Demo in Berlin, 29.08.2020 sowie aus Zuerich, ca. ab 10 Uhr - YouTube
> 
> Live dabei sein!



Kurz reingeklickt, direkt verbal Attacke auf Dunja Hayali, wieder ausgemacht. Aber, der Dicke auf der Ladefläche meinte: "Wenn Sie (Frau Hayali) mit Kritik nicht umgehen können, dann ist das Ihr Problem".
Ach wie sehr würd ich mir wünschen, dass die Annahme, es handle sich bei den Demonstranten um Menschen mit hohem Reflexionsvermögen doch zutreffend wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

> _Innerhalb der vergangenen Woche wurden in Frankreich fast 900.000 Tests vorgenommen. Der Anteil positiver Tests lag in dieser Zeit bei 3,9 Prozent._


Was aber auch heißt, Frankreich ist wirklich ein Risikogebiet. Der Anteil positiver Tests war doch bei uns immer so bei 1-2% also gerade mal halb so hoch.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurz reingeklickt, direkt verbal Attacke auf Dunja Hayali, wieder ausgemacht.



Ist schon bewundernswert mutig, das sie sich in diese Nazidemos immer noch reintraut und nicht einfach einen biodeutschen Kollegen losschickt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Daher ist jeder Nazi Rechtsextremist, aber andersrum gilt das keinesfalls. Das beinhaltet keine Wertung und meint nicht, dass andere Rechtsextreme besser sind als Nazis.



Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft mit einem Nazi diskutieren, ob er nun ein Nazi ist, oder doch nur ein gefährlicher Rechtsextremist. 
Im Alltagsgebrauch gibt es da keine Unterschiede und Nazi ist auch einfach das kürzere Wort.


----------



## Whispercat (29. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Live-Stream der Gross-Demo in Berlin, 29.08.2020 sowie aus Zuerich, ca. ab 10 Uhr - YouTube
> 
> Live dabei sein!



Am besten gefällt mir ja der hier : 

Corona-Demo in Berlin: Aggressive Stimmung &#8211; &#8222;Es gab schon erste Rangeleien&#8220; - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Kann sich Bild nicht mal eine ordentliche Kamera leisten??
Das Video ist ja verwackelt/verschwommen bis zu geht nicht mehr.

Warum ist die Demo noch nicht aufgelöst?
Es ist eindeutig zu erkennen, das dort nur der Reporter eine Maske trägt und die anderen die 1,5-2m Abstände nicht einhalten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (29. August 2020)

Die Demo findet statt, sehr schön.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurz reingeklickt, direkt verbal Attacke auf Dunja Hayali, wieder ausgemacht.



Ich glaub die Frau würde ich auch zur Sau machen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Warst du nicht gerade noch gegen die Demo ??!!
Hier: Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen

Berlin sollte die Verordnung wirklich aktualisieren und für jegliche Großveranstaltung / Versammlung / Menschenansammlung im Freien über 500 Personen die Maskenpflicht verbindlich vorschreiben. 
Damit da nicht bei der nächsten Demo wieder ein Gericht irgendwelche Wortklauberei betriebt.

Zumal die Infektionszahlen ja wieder steigen und somit auch verschärfte Maßnahmen erforderlich sind.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warst du nicht gerade noch gegen die Demo ??!!



Hast du die Satire wieder nicht verstanden? Auweiah.
Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich meine Meinung innerhalb von Sekunden um 180 Grad drehe.
Die Maskenpflicht ist keine Auflage für die Demonstration, nur der Sicherheitsabstand, daher ist das generelle Verbot auch gekippt worden.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich meine Meinung innerhalb von Sekunden um 180 Grad drehe.


Also du bist immer noch so ein Covidiot und Corona-Leugner und hast überhaupt nichts verstanden? 
Oder war die Satire jetzt, das du dich darüber freust, dass die Demo zugelassen ist?

Ich dachte eigentlich, du wärst endlich zur Vernunft gekommen. 

Waren diese Beträge von dir also auch nur dreist gelogen?
Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen
Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen
Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen
Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen
Coronavirus: Behandlungsmethoden und Maßnahmen



Da merkt man mal wieder mit Verschwörungstheoretikern wie dir kann und braucht man nicht zu diskutieren, weil die sich eh alles so drehen, wie es ihnen passt. Und wenn man es ihnen sagt, kommt das große Mimimi. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht ist keine Auflage für die Demonstration, nur der Sicherheitsabstand, daher ist das generelle Verbot auch gekippt worden.



Und wenn der Sicherheitsabstand nicht eingehalten wird, und keiner in dem Fall die erforderliche Maske aufsetzt, ist die Demo mit dem Wasserwerfer aufzulösen. 
Sinnvollerweise füllt man gleich Desinfektionsmittel ein, um das auflösen der Demo mit der Desinfektion von Teilnehmern und Ort zu verbinden.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Sicherheitsabstand nicht eingehalten wird, und keiner in dem Fall die erforderliche Maske aufsetzt, ist die Demo mit dem Wasserwerfer aufzulösen.
> Sinnvollerweise füllt man gleich Desinfektionsmittel ein, um das auflösen der Demo mit der Desinfektion von Teilnehmern und Ort zu verbinden.



Die Maskenpflicht ist keine Auflage für die Demo. 
Menschen sollen, soweit möglich die Sicherheitsabstände einhalten. 
Wenn die Polizei den Zug zur Siegessäule staut und die Leute nicht vor lässt, dann ist's halt unvermeidlich, dass sich das Gefüge der Menge verdichtet.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann sich Bild nicht mal eine ordentliche Kamera leisten??
> Das Video ist ja verwackelt/verschwommen bis zu geht nicht mehr.


jo.

&#55357;&#56628;  Corona-Demos aufgeloest &#8211; Berliner Polizei greift durch | BILD Live - YouTube


@ paar andere live streams

WELT NEWS-STREAM: Polizei loest Demo der Corona-Leugner in Berlin wegen Hygiene-Verstoessen auf - YouTube

Demo gegen Corona-Schutzmassnahmen in Berlin - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht ist keine Auflage für die Demo.



Unter der Bedingung das die Mindestabstände eingehalten werden, wie das VG festgestellt hat. 
Wenn die Abstände nicht eingehalten werden können, gilt die Maskenplicht. 
Das ist dann das "erforderlichenfalls" aus der Berliner Corona-Verordnung. Also selbst wenn die nicht gegen die Auflagen der Demo verstoßen, liegt in diesem Fall ein Verstoß gegen die Corona-Verordnung vor, bei dem die Polizei Bußgelder zu erheben hat. 

Ergänzung dazu:


			
				https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/corona-demo-berlin-uerbersicht-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Videos war auch zu sehen, wie die Polizei Demonstranten wegtrug oder abdrängte, die auf der Straße sitzen blieben und nicht freiwillig gingen. Andere Teilnehmer beobachteten anrückende Wasserwerfer. ZDF-Reporterin Nicole Diekmann ist vor Ort bei den Protesten und berichtet von Zusammenstößen.
> 
> *Auflösung von Protestzug am Mittag*
> "Die Auflösung beruht darauf, dass man den Vorgaben, die auch das Oberverwaltungsgericht bestätigt hat, nicht nachgekommen ist", erklärte Polizeisprecher Thilo Cablitz ZDFheute am Mittag. Das Oberverwaltungsgericht Berlin-Brandenburg hatte etwa angeordnet, dass bei der Demo Mindestabstände einzuhalten seien.
> ...






			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/vg-berlin-1l296-20-corona-demonstration-querdenken-berlin-verbot-polizei-versammlungsbehorde-auflagen-geisel-hygienekonzept/ schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar müsse der Veranstalter einer Versammlung ein individuelles Schutz- und Hygienekonzept erstellen, das Tragen einer Nase-Mund-Bedeckung sei indes nur "erforderlichenfalls" Teil eines solchen Konzepts.



Damit das tatsächlich eindeutig ist, hatte ich ha schon geschrieben, Berlin sollte die Verordnung wirklich aktualisieren und für jegliche Großveranstaltung / Versammlung / Menschenansammlung im Freien über 500 Personen die Maskenpflicht verbindlich vorschreiben.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Frau würde ich auch zur Sau machen.



Ich glaub eher, Sie würde dich zur Sau machen... und zwar mit Links


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Bei seinem Corona-Leugner Hintergrund und bei dem was die in den letzten Tage so an Angriffen angekündigt haben, könnte man das auch als Ankündigung einer Straftat verstehen.

Aufrufe zu Waffengewalt & Widerstand: Extreme Reaktionen auf Demo-Verbot - Volksverpetzer


Edit:
Wie vorhin gefordert und vorhergesagt.
Verstoesse gegen Schutzauflagen: Polizei loest Corona-Demo in Berlin auf | tagesschau.de
Die News kam übrigens schon 15:05 Uhr. Demo sollte also nun aufgelöst sein.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Demo sollte also nun aufgelöst sein.


Die Demo ist weiterhin in vollem Gange. Guck mal in den Livestream rein.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Die Demo ist weiterhin in vollem Gange. Guck mal in den Livestream rein.



Es sind 2 Veranstaltungen. Die Mahnwache und der Demozug. Letzterer wird aufgelöst, erstere wird fortgesetzt (bislang).


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es sind 2 Veranstaltungen. Die Mahnwache und der Demozug. Letzterer wird aufgelöst, erstere wird fortgesetzt (bislang).



Ah, verstehe. Hat mich schon gewundert warum alle schreiben, dass die Demo weg ist während die Straßen noch gesteckt voll sind. ^^


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe. Hat mich schon gewundert warum alle schreiben, dass die Demo weg ist während die Straßen noch gesteckt voll sind. ^^



Das hat der Dicke auf der Ladefläche kurz vor seinem Ausfall noch erklärt, hab mich nämlich genauso gewundert.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Die Demo ist weiterhin in vollem Gange. Guck mal in den Livestream rein.



Hab gerade schlechtes Netz.


Wieder über 7000 Neuinfektionen in Frankreich.
Coronavirus-Pandemie: 7379 Neuinfektionen in Frankreich | tagesschau.de

Indische Andamanen-Inseln: Coronavirus bedroht Ureinwohner | tagesschau.de

Corona-Zweitinfektionen: Virologe glaubt nicht an Ausrottung des Virus | tagesschau.de


> Mehrere Menschen haben sich inzwischen ein zweites Mal mit Corona infiziert. Was sagt das über Immunität aus und wie beeinflusst es die Suche nach einem Impfstoff? Der Virologe Bartenschlager glaubt, dass das Virus bleiben wird.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Die Demo ist weiterhin in vollem Gange. Guck mal in den Livestream rein.



Da kuck ich lieber TdF.


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie vorhin gefordert und vorhergesagt.
> Verstoesse gegen Schutzauflagen: Polizei loest Corona-Demo in Berlin auf | tagesschau.de
> Die News kam übrigens schon 15:05 Uhr. Demo sollte also nun aufgelöst sein.



Machst das was ihr Trump immer vorwerft, Fakenews verbreiten? 
Wenn man sich durch die Livestreams auf youtube zappt, sieht man das der 17 Juni noch gerappelt voll ist und nicht nur dort...
Und das ist für jeden frei und ohne Probleme einseh- und kontrollierbar.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Die Demo wird aufgelöst. 
Verstoesse gegen Schutzauflagen: Polizei loest Corona-Demo in Berlin auf | tagesschau.de
Proteste und Blockaden gegen Demo-Abbruch - ZDFheute
Das sich die Demonstranten nun nicht schneller wegbewegen, ist ja nun deren Problem. Oder soll die Polizei denen mit Schlagstöcken und Wasserwerfer Beine machen?



			
				https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/corona-demo-berlin-uerbersicht-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Videos war auch zu sehen, wie die Polizei Demonstranten wegtrug oder abdrängte, die auf der Straße sitzen blieben und nicht freiwillig gingen. Andere Teilnehmer beobachteten anrückende Wasserwerfer. ZDF-Reporterin Nicole Diekmann ist vor Ort bei den Protesten und berichtet von Zusammenstößen.
> 
> *Auflösung von Protestzug am Mittag*
> "Die Auflösung beruht darauf, dass man den Vorgaben, die auch das Oberverwaltungsgericht bestätigt hat, nicht nachgekommen ist", erklärte Polizeisprecher Thilo Cablitz ZDFheute am Mittag. Das Oberverwaltungsgericht Berlin-Brandenburg hatte etwa angeordnet, dass bei der Demo Mindestabstände einzuhalten seien.
> ...



Und da weder Abstände noch Maskenpflicht eingehalten wurden blieb nur die Auflösung. 
Wie vorhergesagt.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2020)

Beamen ist defekt


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

Anscheinend hat das BVG Karlsruhe die polizeiliche Auflösung der Demo für rechtswidrig erklärt. 
Corona-Demo Berlin: Verbot der Polizei war ungesetzlich!! DEMO GEHT WEITER! - YouTube


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Demo wird aufgelöst.
> Das sich die Demonstranten nun nicht schneller wegbewegen, ist ja nun deren Problem. Oder soll die Polizei denen mit Schlagstöcken und Wasserwerfer Beine machen?



Du kannst gerne noch mehr GEZ Presse zitieren, ich hab mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und 25 Min durch livestreams gezappt, da wird nichts aufgelöst. Und den Einsatz von Schlagstöcken würde ich nicht empfehlen, bei dem Kräfteverhältnis, sowas würde nur ausarten und eine Gewaltorgie provozieren. Das euch sowas recht ist ist mir klar, aber ansonsten möchte das wohl niemand.
Des Weiteren scheint es mir dort auch viele Demos zu geben, von daher davon zu reden, dass die Demo aufgelöst ist... Naja

Aber naja immerhin wurde der Hildmann abgeführt


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat das BVG Karlsruhe die polizeiliche Auflösung der Demo für rechtswidrig erklärt.
> Corona-Demo Berlin: Verbot der Polizei war ungesetzlich!! DEMO GEHT WEITER! - YouTube


Sagt wer?
Es ist Wochenende, da wird kein Gericht so schnell entscheiden. 

Bei der Tagesschau wurde darüber bisher nichts berichtet. 

Bisher ist auch auf LTO nichts davon zu lesen und die letzte Pressemitteilung vom BVerfG ist von gestern eine Übersetzung zu einem älteren Urteil.
LTO.de - Legal Tribune Online - Aktuelles aus Recht und Justiz
Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Pressemitteilungen


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat das BVG Karlsruhe die polizeiliche Auflösung der Demo für rechtswidrig erklärt.
> Corona-Demo Berlin: Verbot der Polizei war ungesetzlich!! DEMO GEHT WEITER! - YouTube



Ok, der verwirrte Dude in Berlin behauptet etwas was die Bildzeitung bislang noch nicht aufgegriffen hat?
Die Bild mag ein hetzerisches Drecksblatt sein, aber eines sind sie definitv NICHT und das wäre langsam.

Zumal: Man findet NIRGENDS irgendwas dazu, dass Karlsruhe sich eingeschaltet hätte. Wie das gehen sollte müsste der Sprecher im Video vllt auch nochmal klarstellen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne noch mehr GEZ Presse zitieren, ich hab mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und 25 Min durch livestreams gezappt, da wird nichts aufgelöst.



Du willst du nicht behaupten, das Bildzeitung und Privatsender wie RTL eine seriösere Quelle sind?! Oder gar deine Verschwörungstheoretiker in den asozialen Netzwerken oder auf Youtube. 

Und wie gesagt, hab schlechtes Netz, da sind gerade keine Livestreams drin. Zumal ich mir jetzt nicht irgendwelche Nazis anschauen muss. Die sieht man auch so genug. 

Zumal woher willst du wissen, dass die Livestreams der Verschwörungsidioten wirklich Live sind? Das könnten genauso gut auch Aufzeichungen der letzten Stunden sein, um die illusion zu erhalten, dass die Demo weitergehen würde. 



> Und den Einsatz von Schlagstöcken würde ich nicht empfehlen, bei dem Kräfteverhältnis, sowas würde nur ausarten und eine Gewaltorgie provozieren. Das euch sowas recht ist ist mir klar, aber ansonsten möchte das wohl niemand.



Deshalb gibt es Wasserwerfer, Räumpanzer und die GSG9.

Oder kommen die wie bei G20 erst wenn ein Stadtteil  schon   2 Stunden lang von Kriminellen geplündert und gebrandschatzt wird??




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Corona-Demo Berlin: Verbot der Polizei war ungesetzlich!! DEMO GEHT WEITER! - YouTube



Upload von "*RPP institut*" - "_Das Institut für Religiosität in Psychiatrie und Psychotherapie_"
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass ein selbsternanntes Institut für Religiosität eine brauchbare Quelle ist, wenn es um Fakten wie juristische Urteile und Rechtswege geht. 
Die glauben vielleicht einfach daran die Demo dürfte weitergehen. 
Weil es ihnen Gott oder das BVerfG angeblich erlaubt hat.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

Das Stichwort ist "Anscheinend".


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es Wasserwerfer, Räumpanzer und die GSG9.



Meinste kaaruzo Methode?
 Aber gsg9 hat besseres zutun ^^


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Aktueller Stand von 17:50. Verstoesse gegen Schutzauflagen: Demo aufgeloest - Proteste gehen weiter | tagesschau.de
Kein Wort dazu dass sich das Bundesverfassungsgericht (BVerfG) damit beschäftigt hätte, geschweige denn eine Eilentscheidung getroffen hätte. 
Das Video ist also blanke FakeNews.





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meinste kaaruzo Methode?
> Aber gsg9 hat besseres zutun ^^



Ja stimmt, womöglich werden sie dann von den Nazis die bewaffnet nach Berlin gefahren sind noch mit der eigenen Munition beschossen, die ihnen "abhanden gekommen" ist. 
Rechte Prepper-Gruppe Nordkreuz: Munition verschwunden? Egal - taz.de


----------



## Whispercat (29. August 2020)

Jo sieht eindeutig aufgelöst aus : 

Ein historischer Tag in Berlin?!// Wir sind dabei! Grossdemonstration fuer unser aller Freiheit! &#127808; - YouTube


[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFhuqRDoeXk
[/URL]


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Die Demo wird aufgelöst, wie auch die Polizei Berlin um 13:03 selbst mitgeteilt hat. https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/b2908
Ansonsten sagen auch die aktuellen Berichte nichts anderes: Verstoesse gegen Schutzauflagen: Demo aufgeloest - Proteste gehen weiter | tagesschau.de

Aber stimmt, die Nazis von heute scheinen nicht nur geistig deutlich abgebaut zu haben. "Schnell wie Windhunde" war wohl mal.

Da muss die Polizei denen wohl doch mal Beine machen.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> LIVE aus Berlin: Protest gegen die Corona-Politik - YouTube


Schön manipuliert.

Aber wundert mich auch nicht: RT (Fernsehsender) – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2020)

Bei der Forderung nach Wasserwerfern etc haben wir scheinbar gar nicht bedacht, dass diese Verrückten auch ihre Kinder mit zur Demo gebracht haben.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Solange der Schäferhund nicht mit dabei ist. Sonst gäbe es Probleme mit PETA. 


Das Kinder und Alte dabei sind, hat in Stuttgart auch keinen gestört als die Wasserwerfer eingesetzt wurden. Und da wurde nicht mal gegen das Infektionsschutzgesetz verstoßen. 


Der RBB hat ürigens wie ich gerade entdeckt haben einen Liveblock, wo man wirklich aktuelle Infos aus seriöser Quelle bekommt:
So laufen die "Querdenker"- und Gegenproteste in Berlin  | rbb24
u.a. 


> _6 minutes ago_
> Berlins Innensenator Andreas Geisel spricht von 2.000 bis 3.000 Reichsbürgern und Rechtsextremisten, die vor der russischen Botschaft demonstrieren. Die Polizei habe knapp 300 Menschen festgenommen - unter ihnen Attila Hildmann.



Laut eigener Aussage waren ja auch die religösen Fundamentalisten, die ihren Glauben von einer Entscheidung des BVerfG verbreitet haben, dabei vor der Russischen Botschaft. 
Somit ergibt sich, dass die zur Gruppe der Reichsbürger gehören die dort mit Reichsfahnen zu sehen war.


> Mittlerweile räumt die Polizei den Platz vor der russischen Botschaft.




*Update:*
Festnahmen in Berlin: Proteste gegen Corona-Politik eskalieren | tagesschau.de



			
				https://mobile.twitter.com/PolizeiBerlin_E/status/1299745251943473152 schrieb:
			
		

> An der Einmündung Unter den Linden / Schadowstraße mussten wir zahlreiche weitere Festnahmen durchführen, unter anderem wegen Flaschenwürfen, Gefangenenbefreiungen und weiteren Straftaten. Unter den Festgenommenen ist auch ein Autor veganer Kochbücher.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Demo gegen Corona-Politik in Berlin: Aggressive Stimmung &#8211; Attila Hildmann abgefuehrt - WELT

Für der russischen Botschaft. Zufall?


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Damit der Weg für RT nicht so weit ist. 





> *Geisel: "Fühle mich bestätigt"*
> 
> Der Berliner Innensenator Andreas Geisel steht weiter hinter dem angestrebten Verbot der Corona-Demonstration in Berlin, das durch das Verwaltungsgericht gekippt worden war.
> Er habe viel Zuspruch für seine Haltung bekommen: &#8220;Ich fühle mich von der öffentlichen Meinung bestätigt&#8221;.






> *Kundgebung von Reichsbürgern vor dem Reichstag*
> Vor dem Reichstag hält der Reichsbürger und ehemalige NPD-Funktionär Rüdiger Hoffmann eine Kundgebung ab. Auch der Koch und Verschwörungstheoretiker Attila Hildmann soll dort sprechen. Teilnehmer stürzten nach Polizeiangaben eine Absperrung und stürmten auf die Wiese vor dem Reichstag. Sie sollen nun von dort vertrieben werden &#8211; mit Rasensprengern.


Statt mit Beregnungsanlagen hätte man die Wiese vielleicht Mienen mit  ausstatten sollen. Dann wäre auch das Sprengen des Rasens effektiver und effektvoller gewesen. 

_*Edit:* Wegen Missverständnissen trotz "   ",  der obige Text kann Spuren von Satire und Wortspielen enthalten. _


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei der Forderung nach Wasserwerfern etc haben wir scheinbar gar nicht bedacht, dass diese Verrückten auch ihre Kinder mit zur Demo gebracht haben.


Ja quasi als "Lebende Schutzschilde" . So bescheuert sind die.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Statt mit Beregnungsanlagen hätte man die Wiese vielleicht Mienen mit  ausstatten sollen. Dann wäre auch das Sprengen des Rasens effektiver und effektvoller gewesen.



Reflektier das nochmal in Ruhe und dann editier es.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2020)

Definitiv, das ist kein Krieg DKK...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2020)

_


DKK007 schrieb:



			Statt mit Beregnungsanlagen hätte man die Wiese  vielleicht Mienen mit  ausstatten sollen. Dann wäre auch das Sprengen  des Rasens effektiver und effektvoller gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Mäuschen,

das ist nicht witzig. Ich bin selber erregt und extrem sauer über diese  Deppen, aber Gewalt war, ist und bleibt tabu. Gut, Gedanken sind frei,  buchen wir das als geäußerten Traum ab oder als Satire. Niemand wird annehmen, dass Du  das real machen würdest oder wolltest.

Ärgerlich sind aber technische Mängel bei der Ausrüstung der Polizei;_


"... Die Auflösung der Corona-Demos in Berlin geht bislang nur schleppend  voran. Einer der Gründe dafür ist, dass die Polizei nicht auf ihr  Arsenal an Wasserwerfern zurückgreifen kann. Denn aus technischen,  werksbedingten Gründen kann das Standardfahrzeug der Polizei, der  WaWe10, nur gegen Linke eingesetzt werden. Für rechte Demonstranten oder  Nazis ist er nicht geeignet. ...

Auf die Idee, dass es irgendwann erforderlich werden könnte,  Wasserwerfer auch gegen Rechte einzusetzen, sei man bislang einfach noch  nicht gekommen. "Wer hätte denn ahnen können, dass Leute mit  Reichskriegsflaggen nicht auf freundliche Bitten und Aufforderung durch  die Polizei reagieren?" ..."_
Peinlich: Berliner Polizei verfuegt nur ueber Wasserwerfer, die gegen Linke eingesetzt werden koennen


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Reflektier das nochmal in Ruhe und dann editier es.





> Definitiv, das ist kein Krieg DKK...



Die Satire ist doch schon gekennzeichnet. 
Die Wortspielvorlage war einfach zu gut.


----------



## Whispercat (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Satire ist doch schon gekennzeichnet.



entfernt weil hoffgang recht hat.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Reflektier das nochmal in Ruhe und dann editier es.


Ich denke mal das ist nur ein Wortspiel und nicht böse gemeint. Von wegen "Rasen sprengen".


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Definitiv, das ist kein Krieg DKK...



RiotControlWeaponTest - YouTube
Ich sag nicht, dass es richtig wäre, ich sag nur, bei dem Video muss ich grinsen. 

@Flüsterkatze
Vllt rüsten hier alle mal ein wenig ab.
Der Ton ist von beiden Seiten grade ein wenig zu rau und dafür gibts keinen Grund.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> RiotControlWeaponTest - YouTube
> Ich sag nicht, dass es richtig wäre, ich sag nur, bei dem Video muss ich grinsen.



Da hätte ich schwerere Verletzungen erwartet. Aber auch so absolut fahrlässig, das ohne Schutzkleidung und v.a. Maske an lebenden Menschen zu testen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich schwerere Verletzungen erwartet. Aber auch so absolut fahrlässig, das ohne Schutzkleidung und v.a. Maske an lebenden Menschen zu testen.


Das ist ein Reizgas, die Wirkung kennt man. Jackass


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ein Reizgas, die Wirkung kennt man.



Ich meine die Sprengladung mit den Metallkugeln.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2020)

Sind ja keine Metallkugeln und Jackass kennste auch nicht 
M5 crowd control munition - Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Ton ist von beiden Seiten


Es gibt hier nicht zwei Seiten, es gibt zig Foristen mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Lösungsansätzen. Das ist Demokratie. Wir sollten aufhören, sofort zwei Lager zu deklarieren. Das ist Humbug, ich erlebe hier ein Kontinuum an Aussagen.

Das ganze erinnert mich an Raucher, die für jeden, der nicht für bedingungsloses unreglementiertes Rauchen eintrat, nur eine Bezeichnung hatten:_ "MilitanterNichtraucher"._ Schon vor zwanzig Jahtren begann die völlig undifferenzierte Sichtweise. Als Reaktion gab es dann den Begriff des "militanten Rauchers" und jede Diskussion war beendet.

Es gibt immer unterschiedliche Meinungen, in der Regel basieren sie auf unterschiedlichem Wissen. Man muss es leider akzeptieren, dass die überwiegende Anzahl von Menschen zu einem bestimmten Themengebiet jeweils absolut ahnungslos ist. Aber mitreden und mitentscheiden wollen sie. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Ärgerlich wird es nur, wenn die Freiheitsrechte anderer eingeschränkt werden. Und andere Menschen zu infizieren ist für mich ein versuchter Mord. Andere sehen das als harmlosen Spass. So unterschiedlich bewerten wir Menschen dieselbe Handlung.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und andere Menschen zu infizieren ist für mich ein versuchter Mord.


Mord nicht unbedingt (bzw. in den wenigsten Fällen) aber auf jeden Fall Körperverletzung.

Eindeutige Verstöße gegen das "Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit" und "Recht auf Leben" im Grundgesetz.
Anscheinend befanden die Herren Richter, der Berliner Verwaltungsgerichte, das Versammlungsrecht wichtiger.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Sie hatten halt auch den Glauben daran, dass die Auflagen eingehalten werden. 
Ist die Frage, wie sich nun die Erkenntnisse aus dieser Demo auf die Genehmigung für die nächste auswirken.

Nicht nur wegen den steigenden Coronafallzahlen täte Berlin eben gut daran ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Personen die Maskenpflicht fest vorzuschreiben.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie hatten halt auch den Glauben daran, dass die Auflagen eingehalten werden.


Die letzte Großdemo vom selben Veranstalter ist ähnlich verlaufen. Und deswegen waren der Berliner Innensenator sowie die Polizei dagegen.
Aber egal wie man es gemacht hätte. Die Hetzer und Krawallmacher wären eh nach Berlin gekommen.
Bis jetzt ist es zum Glück ja noch einigermaßen unter Kontrolle.
Wobei mir 3000 Polizisten sehr wenig vorkommen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Wurde halt zusammengespart.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt immer unterschiedliche Meinungen, in der Regel basieren sie auf unterschiedlichem Wissen. Man muss es leider akzeptieren, dass die überwiegende Anzahl von Menschen zu einem bestimmten Themengebiet jeweils absolut ahnungslos ist. Aber mitreden und mitentscheiden wollen sie. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Ärgerlich wird es nur, wenn die Freiheitsrechte anderer eingeschränkt werden. Und andere Menschen zu infizieren ist für mich ein versuchter Mord. Andere sehen das als harmlosen Spass. So unterschiedlich bewerten wir Menschen dieselbe Handlung.



Es ist in jedem Fall ärgerlich wenn Grundrechte eingeschränkt werden. 
Genauso wie es das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit gibt, hat man auch das Recht auf Versammlungsfreiheit. 
An beiden gibt es nichts zu rütteln. 

Wenn du Angst davor hast, auf einer Demo in Mitleidenschaft gezogen zu werden, dann geh halt nicht hin.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2020)

Vielleicht hat sich das Gericht unter anderem von den Auswirkungen der letzten Demos auf die Pandemie leiten lassen die quasi 0 waren.
Was ja an unterschiedlichen Gründen gelegen haben kann.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Genauso wie es das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit gibt, hat man auch das Recht auf Versammlungsfreiheit.
> An beiden gibt es nichts zu rütteln.


Ich finde erstes aber wichtiger.



> Wenn du Angst davor hast, auf einer Demo in Mitleidenschaft gezogen zu werden, dann geh halt nicht hin.


Es geht doch nicht nur um die Demoteilnehmer, sondern auch oder gerade um die, mit denen sie später wieder Kontakt haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn du Angst davor hast, auf einer Demo in Mitleidenschaft gezogen zu werden, dann geh halt nicht hin.


Es gibt mit den Menschen mehr Kontaktoptionen als die Demonstration. Sie gehen zu meinem Arzt, in meinen Laden etc. Ich habe vorknapp vierzig Jahren, als ich auf einem Frachtschiff Urlaub machte und Monate über die Weltmeere schipperte einmal eine Quarantäne miterlebt. Wir hatten einen Fall von Syphilis auf dem Schiff und alle waren in Sippenhaft für zwei Wochen eingesperrt. Ich war kerngesund. Und das ist mit unseren Gesetzen zur Quarantäne abgekaspert. Das ist kein Rechtsbruch, das ist notwendig.

Und wenn Menschen meinen, aktuelle sehr zarte Massnahmen nicht ernst zu nehmen, muss es zuerst Bussgelder, dann Beugehauft und bei weiteren Verstößen Verurteilungen geben. Es ist eben nicht witzig. Und jene, die angeblich für meine Grundrechte eintreten, treten einzig meine Rechte mit Füßen. Das geht in die Köpfe aber nicht rein. Muss man mit leben.  Ich bin von Millionen, vermutlich Abermillionen Deppen umgeben, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die Zuckerkügelchen für ein medikament halten. Da schränkt man sich selber ein und meidet den Kontakt, Bleibt ja noch genug Raum für Schönes über.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde erstes aber wichtiger.
> Es geht doch nicht nur um die Demoteilnehmer, sondern auch oder gerade um die, mit denen sie später wieder Kontakt haben.



Das steht dir natürlich zu, allerdings gibt dir das nicht das Recht die Rechte anderer einzuschränken. 
Bis jetzt gibt es keine Anzeichen dafür, dass nach größeren Veranstaltungen signifikante Anstiege bei den Fallzahlen zu beobachten waren.
#Faktenfuchs: Lassen Demos die Corona-Infektionszahlen steigen? | BR24


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Das steht dir natürlich zu, allerdings gibt dir das nicht das Recht die Rechte anderer einzuschränken.


Ich schränke gar nichts ein, weil ich gar nicht die Macht dazu habe. Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung dazu.



> Bis jetzt gibt es keine Anzeichen dafür, dass nach größeren Veranstaltungen signifikante Anstiege bei den Fallzahlen zu beobachten waren.
> #Faktenfuchs: Lassen Demos die Corona-Infektionszahlen steigen? | BR24


Dann hat man bis jetzt , schlicht und ergreifend, jede Menge Glück gehabt.

Die Logik alleine sagt, dass solche Ansammlungen gefährlich sind. Und auch die Erfahrung mit anderen ähnlichen Menschenansammlungen.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt mit den Menschen mehr Kontaktoptionen als die Demonstration. Sie gehen zu meinem Arzt, in meinen Laden etc. Ich habe vorknapp vierzig Jahren, als ich auf einem Frachtschiff Urlaub machte und Monate über die Weltmeere schipperte einmal eine Quarantäne miterlebt. Wir hatten einen Fall von Syphilis auf dem Schiff und alle waren in Sippenhaft für zwei Wochen eingesperrt. Ich war kerngesund. Und das ist mit unseren Gesetzen zur Quarantäne abgekaspert. Das ist kein Rechtsbruch, das ist notwendig.
> 
> Und wenn Menschen meinen, aktuelle sehr zarte Massnahmen nicht ernst zu nehmen, muss es zuerst Bussgelder, dann Beugehauft und bei weiteren Verstößen Verurteilungen geben. Es ist eben nicht witzig. Und jene, die angeblich für meine Grundrechte eintreten, treten einzig meine Rechte mit Füßen. Das geht in die Köpfe aber nicht rein. Muss man mit leben. Ich bin von Millionen, vermutlich Abermillionen Deppen umgeben, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die Zuckerkügelchen für ein medikament halten. Da schränkt man sich selber ein und meidet den Kontakt, Bleibt ja noch genug Raum für Schönes über.



Ich persönlich habe auch kein Problem damit mich an gewisse Regeln zu halten. Allerdings beäuge ich die gesamte Situation durchaus kritisch. 
Wie weit würdest du gehen um dich und alle anderen vor dieser Krankheit zu schützen? Was kommt nach der Beugehaft/der Verurteilung wenn das keine Wirkung zeigt? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schränke gar nichts ein, weil ich gar nicht die Macht dazu habe. Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung dazu.
> Dann hat man bis jetzt , schlicht und ergreifend, jede Menge Glück gehabt.
> Die Logik alleine sagt, dass solche Ansammlungen gefährlich sind. Und auch die Erfahrung mit anderen ähnlichen Menschenansammlungen.



Wie oft muss man hintereinander Glück haben bis man am diesem Zufall zweifeln darf? 
Es wird sich ja zeigen welche Auswirkungen die heutige Demo nach sich ziehen wird.
Welche anderen Erfahrungen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gibt es keine Anzeichen dafür, dass nach größeren Veranstaltungen signifikante Anstiege bei den Fallzahlen zu beobachten waren.


So funktioniert es nicht in unserem Rechtsstaat. Es geht nicht um Vernunft und Wissenschaft, es geht um Gesetze. Und aktuelle Gesetze sind, wie sie sind. Der erste Schritt ist es, die Gesetze zu ändern, und da kann man sicherlich sein geballtes Fachwissen in die Gesetzesausschüsse bringen. Aber einfach Gesetze abzulehnen, führt zur Anachie.

Ich würde ca. 95% unserer Gesetze abschaffen, aber mich fragt ja niemand.  Gesetze hatten noch nie etwas mit Vernunft zu tun. Es sind Konventionen, auf die man sich geeinigt hat. Und wer sich nicht darn hält, ist raus. Oder fähst Du mit 60 an Kindergärten vorbei, weil Du seit hunderttausenden von Kilometern unfallfrei fährst und weisst, wie man aufpasst?  Viel Spaß, wenn Du das dem Richter erklärst.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man hintereinander Glück haben bis man am diesem Zufall zweifeln darf?


So oft gab es in Deutschland doch keine großen Demos. Da ist jetzt die zweite seit dem Corona-Ausbruch.



> Es wird sich ja zeigen welche Auswirkungen die heutige Demo nach sich ziehen wird.


Mit Sicherheit. 



> Welche anderen Erfahrungen, wenn ich fragen darf?


Veranstaltungen (Karneval u.a.), Party-Infektionen etc.
Wem es in Deutschland nicht reicht, der kann sich auch mal in anderen Ländern umgucken. Nur mal als Tipp.

Es ist doch wohl logisch, wenn ein Virus, welches ansteckender als die normale Grippe ist, sich die Menschen schneller infizieren, wenn sie dicht beinander sind. Und gerade dann, wenn sie die Schutzmaßnahmen nicht einhalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wie weit würdest du gehen um dich und alle anderen vor dieser Krankheit zu schützen? Was kommt nach der Beugehaft/der Verurteilung wenn das keine Wirkung zeigt?


Ich höre auf Empfehlungen von Virologen. Die reden nicht einheitlich, aber in einer eindeutigen Richtung.

Ansonsten gilt:
_"...Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird  bestraft, wer eine in § 73 Absatz 1 oder Absatz 1a Nummer 1 bis 7, 11  bis 20, 22, 22a, 23 oder 24 bezeichnete vorsätzliche Handlung begeht und  dadurch eine in § 6 Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nummer 1 genannte Krankheit oder  einen in § 7 genannten Krankheitserreger verbreitet. ..."_
§ 74 IfSG - Einzelnorm

Das ganze findest Du im Infektionsschutzgesetz. Sollte man mal durcharbeiten
IfSG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Und ja, es gibt unzählige hirnrissige Gesetze. Keine Frage. Aber der Weg ist, diese Gesetze demokratisch zu ändern. Und ja, wir haben eine Diktatur im Land und zwar eine "Diktatur der Juristen". Hach, wie schön wären vernunftgetriebene Anordnungen mit viel Spielraum und Fallbewertung.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCaTX7gd32E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass was da für Gestalten rumlaufen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (29. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass was da für Gestalten rumlaufen.


Verdammt! Das wollte ich auch gerade posten 

Sch***e. 
Wenn man dran denkt das die auch Wählen und ihre Kinder selbst erziehen dürfen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass was da für Gestalten rumlaufen.


Kriege hatten früher auch immer den Vorteil, dass man sich von bestimmten Gruppen trennen konnte. 
Man muss damit leben, es ist fürchterlich, wer hier alles Wahlrecht hat.


----------



## FlexonBannsten (29. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Kriege hatten früher auch immer den Vorteil, dass man sich von bestimmten Gruppen trennen konnte.
> Man muss damit leben, es ist fürchterlich, wer hier alles Wahlrecht hat.



Immerhin sinds nur 30 000, aber trotzdem Zuviel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2020)

FlexonBannsten schrieb:


> Immerhin sinds nur 30 000, aber trotzdem Zuviel.


Sowas hat man in Verdun an einem Tag geschafft. Und die sind mit Hurra ins Maschinengewehr gelaufen. 
Dafür hat man Nationalisten mit Reichfahne ...
100 Jahre Schlacht von Verdun: Das Grauen in Zahlen

Leichtgläubige und einfach zu Manipulierende hat man immer geopfert. Das Netz macht es heutigen 
Rattenfängern besonders einfach mit der Verblödung. Es gibt tausende Themen, für die es sich lohnt,
auf die Straße zu gehen. Lassen wir sie machen ... 

Die armen Polizisten tun mir leid, die sich Stück für Stück mehr Feinde im Land machen und irgendwann
zwischen den Fronten zermalen werden.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

FlexonBannsten schrieb:


> Immerhin sinds nur 30 000, aber trotzdem Zuviel.


Nur 30000?

Vorhin hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Covidioten behauptet haben, sie wären 8 Millionen gewesen. Wo war das nochmal? Ah hier:



> Gegen Mittag verbreiten sich in den sozialen Medien dann erste Falschmeldungen über die Zahl der Teilnehmer: 8,5 Millionen Protestierende sind demnach vermeintlich in der Hauptstadt unterwegs. Auch der Thüringer AfD-Rechtsaußen Björn Höcke spricht von Hunderttausenden, &#8222;wenn nicht Millionen&#8220;. Schon bei der Demo am 1. August wurde die Teilnehmerzahl massiv auf über eine Million aufgeblasen, obwohl nur wenige Zehntausend dabei waren.


 Quelle: Corona-Demo in Berlin: Dann warnt der Kennedy-Neffe vor Bill Gates - WELT

Sie werfen der Regierung andauernd Lügen vor und sind selber die Schlimmsten.


----------



## Kelemvor (29. August 2020)

Vor allem die ganzen Familien die da mit Klleinkindern demonstrieren...welcher geistig gesunde Mensch nimmt kleine Kinder mit auf eine Demo wo mit Reichbürgern und Rechtsradikalen zu rechnen ist? 

Da sind mir Helikoptereltern ja fast lieber.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2020)

Da fragt man sich halt, ob die es nicht merken, es ihnen egal ist, oder ob die Eltern selbst Nazis sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich halt, ob die es nicht merken, es ihnen egal ist, oder ob die Eltern selbst Nazis sind.



So wie Kinder an viele Orte mitgenommen werden, werden die da auch mitgenommen. Die sollen ja auch gleich beeinflusst werden.


----------



## fipS09 (30. August 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Vor allem die ganzen Familien die da mit Klleinkindern demonstrieren...welcher geistig gesunde Mensch nimmt kleine Kinder mit auf eine Demo wo mit Reichbürgern und Rechtsradikalen zu rechnen ist?



Wer hätte damit rechnen können das die Demo möglicherweise eskaliert /s


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Wo doch die Leute zur Sicherheit extra ihre Waffen mitbringen wollten.


----------



## fipS09 (30. August 2020)

Ich bin echt fassungslos was man sich da den ganzen Tag ansehen konnte.

Bei aller Liebe, Grundrechte sind super, aber ich kann doch nicht versuchen "den Reichstag zu stürmen" dabei Reichsflaggen schwenken, und mich dann über Polizeigewalt beschweren weil mich jemand daran hindert. 
Ich war schon auf Gegendemos zu Naziversammlungen wo für WEIT weniger gekesselt und Wasserwerfer angeworfen wurden.


----------



## Whispercat (30. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt fassungslos was man sich da den ganzen Tag ansehen konnte.
> 
> Bei aller Liebe, Grundrechte sind super, aber ich kann doch nicht versuchen "den Reichstag zu stürmen" dabei Reichsflaggen schwenken, und mich dann über Polizeigewalt beschweren weil mich jemand daran hindert.
> Ich war schon auf Gegendemos zu Naziversammlungen wo für WEIT weniger gekesselt und Wasserwerfer angeworfen wurden.



Hätte man ja wirklich nicht mit rechnen können nachdem der werte Herr Hildmann es in seiner Telegramgruppe sogar angekündigt hat. Und dann laufen da grade mal 3 Polizisten rum , fast schon so als hätte man es absichtlich darauf angelegt damit man die nächsten 2 Wochen Attilas Sturmtruppe ausschlachten kann anstatt die anderen Demos die fast vollkommen friedlich waren. War aber trotzdem lustig anzusehen wie Attilas Elitetruppe es nichtmal an 3 Polizisten vorbei geschafft hat. Wenn dass das Beste ist was Herr Hildmanns "Sturm" zu bieten hat dann kann ich ja beruhigt schlafen. 

Aber mal im Ernst, ich war eher ein bisschen überrascht das die anderen Demos relativ friedlich abgelaufen sind nachdem die Polizei die Friedrichsstrasse dicht gemacht hat und es wegen des anhaltenden Zugs zu Gedränge/Geschubse gegen die Polizei kam. Aber noch mehr hat mich überrascht das die Hauptdemo an der Säule es grösstenteils sogar hinbekommen hat Abstand zu halten.


----------



## tdi-fan (30. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei mir 3000 Polizisten sehr wenig vorkommen.



Wobei bei den Castor-Transporten _bis zu_ knapp 17.000 Polizisten eingesetzt wurden. Also nur als Vergleich jetzt. Und die Demos waren im Prinzip friedlich.

Man muss sich schon schämen, für seine Mitbürger,für das, was da jetzt aktuell vorm Reichstag abgelaufen ist und überhaupt in Berlin.

Aber das Bild vom zeitgenössischen Adolf im Schwitzkasten, das war Genugtuung.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Protest gegen Corona-Politik: Entsetzen ueber Eskalation am Reichstag | tagesschau.de
Geisel zu Demos in Berlin: "Haltung zeigen und nicht wegducken" | tagesschau.de
Corona-Proteste in Berlin: Wieder Fake News zu Demonstrationen | tagesschau.de

Aufruf zur Grippeimpfung: Sorge vor Grippewelle in Corona-Zeiten | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Man muss sich schon schämen, für seine Mitbürger,für das, was da jetzt aktuell vorm Reichstag abgelaufen ist und überhaupt in Berlin.


Ein Armutszeugnis für die Polizei dort. Gerade auch am Reichstag hätten mehr Polizisten stehen müssen.


----------



## FlexonBannsten (30. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Armutszeugnis für die Polizei dort. Gerade auch am Reichstag hätten mehr Polizisten stehen müssen.



War ja grandios unterbesetzt alles. Das Polizisten - Demonstranten - Verhältnis lag ja grad mal bei 1:7,5, G20 war 1:3,x. Und das die Demonstranten nur noch 3 Polizisten vom Reichstag entfernt waren, geht auch nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Man muss sich schon schämen, für seine Mitbürger,für das, was da jetzt aktuell vorm Reichstag abgelaufen ist und überhaupt in Berlin.



Einige AfD-Nachwuchs die " junge Alternative " waren auch dabei. 

&#8222;Angriff auf das Herz unserer Demokratie&#8220;:
Drei Polizisten verhindern Sturm in den Reichstag &#8211; Politik reagiert bestuerzt


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2020)

Berlin war und ist Deutschlands größtes Klosettbecken für geistigen Durchfall.


----------



## Johnny05 (30. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Einige AfD-Nachwuchs die " junge Alternative " waren auch dabei.
> 
> „Angriff auf das Herz unserer Demokratie“:
> Drei Polizisten verhindern Sturm in den Reichstag – Politik reagiert bestuerzt



In dem Fall hätte die Polizei Wasserwerfer , Schlagstöcke und Tränengas freigeben sollen .... eine andere Sprache verstehen solche Idioten einfach nicht . Ich persönlich hätte eine viel härtere Gangart der Polizei gegen solche Vollidioten begrüßt.


Johnny05


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Protest gegen Corona-Politik: Entsetzen ueber Eskalation am Reichstag | tagesschau.de
> Geisel zu Demos in Berlin: "Haltung zeigen und nicht wegducken" | tagesschau.de
> Corona-Proteste in Berlin: Wieder Fake News zu Demonstrationen | tagesschau.de
> 
> Aufruf zur Grippeimpfung: Sorge vor Grippewelle in Corona-Zeiten | tagesschau.de


Es gibt ein Linksproblem bei den Mainstreammedien. Die Eskalation am Reichstag war so schlimm, dass 3 Polizisten vollkommen ausreichten. Bei den Interviews und der Berichterstattung wurden gezielt irgendwelche AFD-Vollpfosten oder krumme Verschwörungstheoretiker interviewt. Die Zahl der Demonstranten wurde ebenfalls anfangs als 17000 angegeben, was eine krasse Untertreibung war.
Ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir war bei der Demo dort live dabei. Es gab nicht nur eine Demo, sondern mehrere, auch von Leuten, die richtige Anliegen hatten: Gastwirte, Hotellerie, Gastronomie, Tourismusbranche, Künstler, Musiker und viele andere, die ihre Existenzgrundlage auf Grund der Coronasituation als bedroht betrachten bzw. verloren haben. Das war die Mehrheit der Menschen dort und sie fanden kein Gehör. Man hat sie alle in einen Korb mit den Vollpfosten geworfen und als Covidioten bezeichnet. Eine idee, worum es ging:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CusPfJDoiGE
Es wurden keine zig Polizisten verletzt oder Eigentum von anderen Menschen zerstört, wie es die Medienlieblinge, die linken "Aktivisten", gerne tun.
Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden mit der Corona-Politik der Bundesregierung, wenn man sich bei den anderen Ländern umschaut. Sie ist aber nicht fehlerfrei. Nur weil ich von den negativen Folgen nicht betrofffen bin, heißt es nicht, dass es andere gibt, die ein richtiges Anliegen haben. Die Maßnahmen, Dauer und die Kriterien sind undurchsichtig, vom Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich, manche davon gar nicht nachvollziehbar (Kinder ohne Maske, aber Gastwirte mit) etc. 
Mich betrifft das nicht, euch vielleicht auch nicht, aber man sollte dann Leute, die wirkliche Probleme haben, nicht einfach mit links rechts oder Schimpfwörtern verunglimpfen. Die Linken und die Rechten sind sehr laute Minderheiten, das sollte schon der gesunde Menschenverstand hier bei jedem sagen können, keine 40000 bis100000 Menschen
Pfui auf die Medien und pfui auf die Gestalten wie Esken. Und wer eine Demo verbieten will, hat keine Ahnung von Demokratie (ab nach China, Russland oder Venezuela oder wie sie alle heißen).


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. August 2020)

Nein man hat sich nur dicht an dicht gedrängt. Natürlich ohne Maske.  Anweisungen nicht befolgt und versucht ein Regierungsgebäuse zu stürmen. Ja super gemacht. Nebenbei ist man noch mit Impfgegnern, Nazis, Reichsbürgern und der Afd mitgelaufen.


----------



## Da_Obst (30. August 2020)

Die Regierung geht für die Gesundheit über Leichen - Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, ist man ein Nazi. 
So einfach ist das. /s


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nein man hat sich nur dicht an dicht gedrängt. Natürlich ohne Maske.  Anweisungen nicht befolgt und versucht ein Regierungsgebäuse zu stürmen. Ja super gemacht. Nebenbei ist man noch mit Impfgegnern, Nazis, Reichsbürgern und der Afd mitgelaufen.



Versammlungen im Freien stecken kaum jemanden an, solange nicht aktiv gekuschelt/geknutscht wird. Bei BLM haben die Abstände auch niemanden  interessiert.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2020)

Das stimmt nicht, es war zu voll ja, aber es gab viele Masken und trotzdem mehr Abstände.


----------



## geisi2 (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Linksproblem bei den Mainstreammedien. Die Eskalation am Reichstag war so schlimm, dass 3 Polizisten vollkommen ausreichten. Bei den Interviews und der Berichterstattung wurden gezielt irgendwelche AFD-Vollpfosten oder krumme Verschwörungstheoretiker interviewt. Die Zahl der Demonstranten wurde ebenfalls anfangs als 17000 angegeben, was eine krasse Untertreibung war.
> Ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir war bei der Demo dort live dabei. Es gab nicht nur eine Demo, sondern mehrere, auch von Leuten, die richtige Anliegen hatten: Gastwirte, Hotellerie, Gastronomie, Tourismusbranche, Künstler, Musiker und viele andere, die ihre Existenzgrundlage auf Grund der Coronasituation als bedroht betrachten bzw. verloren haben. Das war die Mehrheit der Menschen dort und sie fanden kein Gehör. Man hat sie alle in einen Korb mit den Vollpfosten geworfen und als Covidioten bezeichnet. Eine idee, worum es ging:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CusPfJDoiGE
> Es wurden keine zig Polizisten verletzt oder Eigentum von anderen Menschen zerstört, wie es die Medienlieblinge, die linken "Aktivisten", gerne tun.
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich. Wenn man sich die Mühe gemacht hat Live-Berichte zu schauen und den Veranstalter ungeschnitten zu hören (Aufrufe zum Verhalten) dann war das vorbildlich.
Das Ganze ist ein Musterbeispiel für demokratisches Versagen siehe Esken, einen Geisel und Konsorten...


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, es war zu voll ja, aber es gab viele Masken und trotzdem mehr Abstände.


Was, wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass die Virenkonzentration im Freien dermaßen gering ist, dass es nicht der Rede wert ist und eine feuchte Maske die Virenpartikel eher abfangen und dazubeitragen würde, dass die nötige Konzentration zum Anstecken irgendwann erreicht ist (Masken müssen je 2h gewechselt werden). Außnahmen sind, wenn jemand einem ins Gesicht hustet (welcher Depp tut es) oder man steht an einem festen Ort mit weniger als 1m Abstand und führt sehr lange ein Gespräch miteinander, ohne den Standort zu ändern.
Quelle: Hydrodinamik 1-4 (Physik). In geschlossenen Räumen sollte man sich so kurz wie möglich aufhalten und immer mit einer Maske, also nicht missverstehen. Aber auch da gilt, Maske je 2 Stunden wechseln.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. August 2020)

Wenn man dicht an dicht steht. Und das über Stunden. Wem willst das erzählen?


----------



## geisi2 (30. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn man dicht an dicht steht. Und das über Stunden. Wem willst das erzählen?



Frage ist eher was du uns mit deinen Beiträgen so erzählen willst...
Die Frage von ElCritico ist mMn ansolut berechtigt und mich würde es wirklich interessieren wie sich das Ganze verhält.
Du weist es halt schon...


----------



## seahawk (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was, wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass die Virenkonzentration im Freien dermaßen gering ist, dass es nicht der Rede wert ist und eine feuchte Maske die Virenpartikel eher abfangen und dazubeitragen würde, dass die nötige Konzentration zum Anstecken irgendwann erreicht ist (Masken müssen je 2h gewechselt werden). Außnahmen sind, wenn jemand einem ins Gesicht hustet (welcher Depp tut es) oder man steht an einem festen Ort mit weniger als 1m Abstand und führt sehr lange ein Gespräch miteinander, ohne den Standort zu ändern.
> Quelle: Hydrodinamik 1-4 (Physik). In geschlossenen Räumen sollte man sich so kurz wie möglich aufhalten und immer mit einer Maske, also nicht missverstehen. Aber auch da gilt, Maske je 2 Stunden wechseln.



Deswegen hat der Veranstalter ja auch von Masken abgeraten und verlangte eine Haftungsübernmahme durch das Gesundheitsamt, falls sich jemand wegen der Maske ansteckt. Vorbildlich.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Frage ist eher was du uns mit deinen Beiträgen so erzählen willst...
> Die Frage von ElCritico ist mMn ansolut berechtigt und mich würde es wirklich interessieren wie sich das Ganze verhält.
> Du weist es halt schon...


Die Frage ist wieso ihr die Nichteinhaltung von Vorschriften relativieren wollt. Das Risiko steigt ohne Maske.  Und ja Masken sollte man regelmäßig  wechseln gut erkannt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wieso ihr die Nichteinhaltung von Vorschriften relativieren wollt. Das Risiko steigt ohne Maske.  Und ja Masken sollte man regelmäßig  wechseln gut erkannt.


Es gab eine Demo und eine Kundgebung. Die Demo wurde wegen der Nichtinehaltung der Sicherheitsabstände aufgelöst, die Kundgebung hat stattgefunden. Was du hier machst, ist ablenken vom eigentlichen Problem, nämlich dass man für die Medien und die Allgemeinheit entweder ein Nazi, Rechter oder ein Idiot ist, wenn man der Regierungslinie widerspricht.
Die Aufgabe der Medien und insbesondere ÖRR ist, die Regierung zu kritisieren und die Missstände aufzudecken... Fehlanzeige. 

Ich weiß nicht, wofür ich GEZ zahle. Es sollte eine fette Klage beim entsprechenden Gericht geben. Was die Demo und die Kundgebung angeht, die Verwaltungsgerichte haben sie zugelassen, d.h. die Judikative ist unabhängig von irgendwelchen Gestalten wie Esken und Geisel. Das hat mich zutiest erfreut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> dass man für die Medien und die Allgemeinheit entweder ein Nazi, Rechter oder ein Idiot ist, wenn man der Regierungslinie widerspricht.



Nur dann, wenn man sich wien Nazi/Rechter aufführt oder tatsächlich ein ganz offensichtlicher (Covid)iot ist.

Man kann sicherlich über manche Berichterstattung diskutieren und garantiert ist nicht alles was da läuft koscher oder gar unvoreingenommen dargestellt. Aber sich beschweren dass die ÖRs irgenwelche Dübel mit Reichsfahnen und Bill Gates will alle unterjochen-Schildern indirekt als rechte Deppen hinstellt hat mal so überhaupt gar nichts damit zu tun dass Leute diffamiert werden die "der Regierungslinie widersprechen" (das ist sofern es zumindest halbwegs begründbar ist nämlich gar kein Problem - hier ist das Problem nicht dass widersprochen wird sondern dass völlig schwachsinnig widersprochen wird).

Leute die derart bescheuert sind nicht als bescheuert darzustellen wäre ein gröberer Verstoß gegen die gleichberechtigte Medienberichterstattung als ihnen noch irgendeine Bühne zu geben wo sie ihren Schwurbelismus auch noch verbreiten können. Ich muss auch als ÖR Leute die behaupten die Erde ist flach oder sie leben mit ET im Garten nicht auf eine Stufe mit intelligenten Bürgern stellen. Das wäre nämlich eben genau falsche Berichterstattung.


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> âblenken vom eigentlichen Problem, nämlich dass man für die Medien und die Allgemeinheit entweder ein Nazi, Rechter oder ein Idiot ist, wenn man der Regierungslinie widerspricht.


In fast allen Fällen haben sich so Gescholtene als Nazis, Rechte oder Idioten selbst dargestellt. 

Ich weiß, man selber nimmt sich so nicht wahr. Man ist ja nur heimat- und kulturliebend. Das sind in dem Falle aber nur Synonyme für Nationalismus und Xenophobie. Beides gepaart ergibt per allgemein gültiger Definition eine miese braune Soße. Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch der: Realisiere was deine Gefühle darstellen. Sind sie rechts, neonazistisch? Ja, dann steht auch dazu. Und so wie du verlangst, dass man der Regierungslinie widersprechen darf, was defacto ja erlaubt ist, so musst du dann aber allen anderen zugestehen dich als das zu bezeichnen, was du wirklich bist. Im Fall der Fälle dann ein rechter Naziidiot.


----------



## fipS09 (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe der Medien und insbesondere ÖRR ist, die Regierung zu kritisieren und die Missstände aufzudecken... Fehlanzeige.



Deshalb dürfen die ÖRR nicht über Spinner oder Leute die sich mit selbigen solidarisieren berichten? Halte ich für fraglich.
Denkst du es ist die Lösung mit Reichsbürgern zu marschieren nur weil es eine Schnittmenge der Interessen gibt?


----------



## Da_Obst (30. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch der: Realisiere was deine Gefühle darstellen.



Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die Anti-Corona Maßnahmen in meinem Land nicht unbedingt zielführend sind und das ständige schüren von Angst&Panik im Endeffekt mehr Schaden anrichtet als es Gutes tut. 
Was bin ich jetzt?


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die Anti-Corona Maßnahmen in meinem Land nicht unbedingt zielführend sind und das ständige schüren von Angst&Panik im Endeffekt mehr Schaden anrichtet als es Gutes tut.
> Was bin ich jetzt?


Das ist ja erstmal nur eine Seite der Medaille. Die klingt doch okay. Was ist auf der anderen Seite? Regierungsversagen? Merkel muss weg? Sturm auf den Reichstag?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die Anti-Corona Maßnahmen in meinem Land nicht unbedingt zielführend sind und das ständige schüren von Angst&Panik im Endeffekt mehr Schaden anrichtet als es Gutes tut.
> Was bin ich jetzt?



Das hat ja für sich alleine nichts mit politischer Gesinnung zu tun. Und ist auch eine völlig akzeptable Meinung und sogar (so denke ich) mindestens diskussionswürdig wenn nicht sogar zumindest stellenweise auch gut begründbar (auch wenn ich persönlich weitgehend nicht der Meinung bin).

Wegen solchen Einstellungen würde auch niemand von Covidioten reden. Wenn sich Zehntausende deiner Sorte versammeln und gegen die maßnahmen demonstrieren in Berlin und dabei alle nunmal gerade gesetzlich geltenden regeln möglichst einhalten hätte niemand was dagegen und vielleicht würde sogar die Botschaft ankommen. Denn genau das ist (grund-)rechtlich geschützt.

Das Problem ist, dass sich eben eine (vermutlich sogar eher kleine) Teilmenge der Demonstrierenden völlig gehirnamputiert verhält und damit alle, die wie du sachlich die Regierung kritisieren wollen in Misskredit bringen. Und da die dann besonders laut sind und wohl auch besonders hohe Einschaltquoten erzeugen (wer will schon friedliche Demonstaranten mit Maske und Abstand sehen...) sind die auch leider entsprechend häufig in den Medien zu sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Wenn man sich die Mühe gemacht hat Live-Berichte zu schauen und den Veranstalter ungeschnitten zu hören (Aufrufe zum Verhalten) dann war das vorbildlich.



Was ist bitte an Nazis vorbildlich?!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte an Nazis vorbildlich?!


Du bist das Problem, da du in allem und in jedem Nazis siehst, die dir nicht passen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> In fast allen Fällen haben sich so Gescholtene als Nazis, Rechte oder Idioten selbst dargestellt.
> 
> Ich weiß, man selber nimmt sich so nicht wahr. Man ist ja nur heimat- und kulturliebend. Das sind in dem Falle aber nur Synonyme für Nationalismus und Xenophobie. Beides gepaart ergibt per allgemein gültiger Definition eine miese braune Soße. Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch der: Realisiere was deine Gefühle darstellen. Sind sie rechts, neonazistisch? Ja, dann steht auch dazu. Und so wie du verlangst, dass man der Regierungslinie widersprechen darf, was defacto ja erlaubt ist, so musst du dann aber allen anderen zugestehen dich als das zu bezeichnen, was du wirklich bist. Im Fall der Fälle dann ein rechter Naziidiot.


Was hat die politische Gesinnung mit der Gastronomie als Branche zum Beispiel zu tun? Sie haben reale Probleme, falls es so weiter geht, wird der Großteil pleite sein. Danke für die ausführliche Belehrung übers rechts, links, nazi, aber wie immer total am Thema vorbei, nicht zielführend und die Diskussion wurde kein bisschen mit ARGUMENTEN vorangetrieben.


fipS09 schrieb:


> Deshalb dürfen die ÖRR nicht über Spinner oder Leute die sich mit selbigen solidarisieren berichten? Halte ich für fraglich.
> Denkst du es ist die Lösung mit Reichsbürgern zu marschieren nur weil es eine Schnittmenge der Interessen gibt?


Die andere Sorte: Statements werden einem in den Mund gelegt, nachdem sie aus dem Kontext herausgenommen wurden. Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ich habe ÖRR vorgeworfen, dass sie manche Coronamaßnahmen der Regierung nicht kritisieren, besser gesagt, sie kritisieren gar nichts. Es ist ihr Job zu recherchieren und Sachverhalte aus allen Winkeln/Perspektiven zu durchleuchten = Journalismus. Wo habe ich Reichsbürger erwähnt?

Und so enden meistens die Diskussionen mit den Linken.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir war bei der Demo dort live dabei. Es gab nicht nur eine Demo, sondern mehrere, auch von Leuten, die richtige Anliegen hatten: Gastwirte, Hotellerie, Gastronomie, Tourismusbranche, Künstler, Musiker und viele andere, die ihre Existenzgrundlage auf Grund der Coronasituation als bedroht betrachten bzw. verloren haben. Das war die Mehrheit der Menschen dort und sie fanden kein Gehör. Man hat sie alle in einen Korb mit den Vollpfosten geworfen und als Covidioten



Und warum haben die Gastronemen etc. mit den Nazis demonstriert, wenn ihnen ihr anliegen wichtig war? Sie hätten doch auch  eine eigene Demo an anderem Ort / Zeit ohne Nazis machen können.
Natürlich unter unter Einhaltung von Abstand und Mundschutz wofür die Covidioten zu blöd waren.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du bist das Problem, da du in allem und in jedem Nazis siehst, die dir nicht passen.



Bist du blöd oder blind?
Das die Demo von Nazis beworben, organisiert und durchgeführt wurde, war doch zu sehen. 
Und wurde auch schon vor der Demo auf 50 Seiten belegt: Corona-Demo 29.08.: Die gesamte rechtsextreme Szene mobilisiert (AfD, NPD & Co) - Volksverpetzer

Wer klar denkt, demonstriert nicht zusammen mit Nazis, außer er ist selbst einer. Siehe oben.

Und das sehen auch die meisten so:
Eskalation am Reichstag: "Angriff auf das Herz unserer Demokratie" | tagesschau.de
Bundestagspraesident Schaeuble: "Ich finde es verabscheuungswuerdig" | tagesschau.de
Corona-Protest und Rechtsextreme: Keine Distanz - KOMMENTAR| tagesschau.de


Die spannende Frage ist nun, wie viele Waffen nun bei den Festnahmen eigentlich gefunden wurden. Aufrufe zu Waffengewalt & Widerstand: Extreme Reaktionen auf Demo-Verbot - Volksverpetzer
Bei G20 wurde ja wegen ein paar Murmeln ein Skandal draus gemacht und hier hört man bisher nichts davon.

Edit: Es soll Strafanzeigen wegen Waffenbesitz gegeben haben. https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticke...html#Mueller-Werden-Polizei-Konzept-auswerten


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was hat die politische Gesinnung mit der Gastronomie als Branche zum Beispiel zu tun? Sie haben reale Probleme, falls es so weiter geht, wird der Großteil pleite sein. Danke für die ausführliche Belehrung übers rechts, links, nazi, aber wie immer total am Thema vorbei, nicht zielführend und die Diskussion wurde kein bisschen mit ARGUMENTEN vorangetrieben.


Ich hatte ja nur einen Auszug zitiert. Selbst in deinem gesamten Post ist nicht einmal das Wort Gastronomie enthalten. Es geht bei dir da nur um Medienschelte. Wo waren also gleich die Argumente, die die Diskussion vorantreiben sollten?


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Linksproblem bei den Mainstreammedien. Die Eskalation am Reichstag war so schlimm, dass 3 Polizisten vollkommen ausreichten. Bei den Interviews und der Berichterstattung wurden gezielt irgendwelche AFD-Vollpfosten oder krumme Verschwörungstheoretiker interviewt. Die Zahl der Demonstranten wurde ebenfalls anfangs als 17000 angegeben, was eine krasse Untertreibung war.
> Ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir war bei der Demo dort live dabei. Es gab nicht nur eine Demo, sondern mehrere, auch von Leuten, die richtige Anliegen hatten: Gastwirte, Hotellerie, *Gastronomie*, Tourismusbranche, Künstler, Musiker und viele andere, die ihre Existenzgrundlage auf Grund der Coronasituation als bedroht betrachten bzw. verloren haben. Das war die Mehrheit der Menschen dort und sie fanden kein Gehör. Man hat sie alle in einen Korb mit den Vollpfosten geworfen und als Covidioten bezeichnet. Eine idee, worum es ging:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CusPfJDoiGE
> Es wurden keine zig Polizisten verletzt oder Eigentum von anderen Menschen zerstört, wie es die Medienlieblinge, die linken "Aktivisten", gerne tun.
> ...





Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja nur einen Auszug zitiert. Selbst in deinem gesamten Post ist nicht einmal das Wort Gastronomie enthalten. Es geht bei dir da nur um Medienschelte. Wo waren also gleich die Argumente, die die Diskussion vorantreiben sollten?


So viel dazu..


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn man sich wien Nazi/Rechter aufführt oder tatsächlich ein ganz offensichtlicher (Covid)iot ist.
> 
> Man kann sicherlich über manche Berichterstattung diskutieren und garantiert ist nicht alles was da läuft koscher oder gar unvoreingenommen dargestellt. Aber sich beschweren dass die ÖRs irgenwelche Dübel mit Reichsfahnen und Bill Gates will alle unterjochen-Schildern indirekt als rechte Deppen hinstellt hat mal so überhaupt gar nichts damit zu tun dass Leute diffamiert werden die "der Regierungslinie widersprechen" (das ist sofern es zumindest halbwegs begründbar ist nämlich gar kein Problem - hier ist das Problem nicht dass widersprochen wird sondern dass völlig schwachsinnig widersprochen wird).
> 
> Leute die derart bescheuert sind nicht als bescheuert darzustellen wäre ein gröberer Verstoß gegen die gleichberechtigte Medienberichterstattung als ihnen noch irgendeine Bühne zu geben wo sie ihren Schwurbelismus auch noch verbreiten können. Ich muss auch als ÖR Leute die behaupten die Erde ist flach oder sie leben mit ET im Garten nicht auf eine Stufe mit intelligenten Bürgern stellen. Das wäre nämlich eben genau falsche Berichterstattung.


Ich habe gezielt ÖRR genommen, sie werden von den Bürgern bezahlt. Da erwarte ich zumindest, dass mir gesagt wird, welche Demos und wie viele stattfinden. So kann man wenigstens die Bewegungen einordnen und nachschlagen, bei welchen Gruppen, was los ist.


----------



## Da_Obst (30. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist ja erstmal nur eine Seite der Medaille. Die klingt doch okay. Was ist auf der anderen Seite? Regierungsversagen? Merkel muss weg? Sturm auf den Reichstag?



Mir geht es nicht darum mit dem Finger zu zeigen und Schuldige zu benennen. 
Nichts würde mir ferner liegen, ich selber hätte ja auch nicht gewusst wie ein korrektes Handeln auszusehen muss. 
Ich habe Bedenken weil es mir so vorkommt, als ob mittlerweile jedes Mittel recht ist um Corona Einhalt zu gebieten. 
Noch ist ja alles im Lot, für mich zumindest. Maske und Abstand sind nichts was mir einen Zacken aus der Krone schlägt. 

So wie es jetzt aussieht wird's mir an den Kragen gehen sobald die Impfung aufschlägt. 
Es werden nämlich jetzt schon Stimmen laut welche sich für einen Impfzwang-Light aussprechen. 
Das darf man natürlich machen, bloß der rege Zuspruch den diese Forderungen bekommen verunsichert mich zutiefst.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was, wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass die Virenkonzentration im Freien dermaßen gering ist, dass es nicht der Rede wert ist.. .


Glaube ich dir sogar (Faktor 18 bis 20 mal geringer als drinnen), aber die Masken sind auch ein Spuckschutz und da ist es fast schon wieder egal ob drinnen oder draußen. 

Aber es geht ja um Wissenschaft und eine Theorie muss an der Erfahrung scheitern können, daher vermittel ich dir gerne jemanden mit feuchter Ausspreche und dann kannst du dich mal mit dem auf einem Meter Entfernung unterhalten.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du bist das Problem, da du in allem und in jedem Nazis siehst, die dir nicht passen.


Aber er hat nicht Unrecht. Wer mit Rechtsradikalen zusammen demonstriert ist entweder doof, ihm ist es egal oder er ist selber einer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber er hat nicht Unrecht. Wer mit Rechtsradikalen zusammen demonstriert ist entweder doof, ihm ist es egal oder er ist selber einer.



Nur ist halt Rechtsradikal != Nationalsozialist
Nur das geht DKK007 nicht in die Birne.
Der denkt gerne binär und wirft alle in einen Topf.

EDIT: UNgleich korrigiert


----------



## Whispercat (30. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> In fast allen Fällen haben sich so Gescholtene als Nazis, Rechte oder Idioten selbst dargestellt.



Die Frage ist nicht mal unbedingt was in den Medien dargstellt wird sondern was *nicht*  dargestellt wird. Wenn 200-300 Idioten von Attilas Sturmtruppe  scheinbar relevanter sind als die hunderttausend Anderen die da völlig  friedlich demonstriert haben dann ist das eindeutig Ablenkung. Und wenn  wir grade dabei sind, warum ist die böse Putinplattform RT Deutsch  eigentlich scheinbar *die Einzige* die es schafft auf  dieser Demo auch mit 0815 Leuten zu reden und sie über ihre Beweggründe  zu befragen anstatt sich wie unsere ÖR AfD Leute und andere Spinner  herauszupicken ? Oder sich wie die BILD dahinzustellen und was von  Krawallen zu faseln während deren Reporter auch noch beweist das er  sogar zu dumm ist seine Maske korrekt aufzusetzen ?

Unfassbar dieser ekelhafte Nadsiauflauf !!!!!11111 : 
Corona-Demo in Berlin: Stimmen der Demonstrationsteilnehmer - YouTube


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich weiß, man selber nimmt sich so nicht wahr.  Man ist ja nur heimat- und kulturliebend. Das sind in dem Falle aber nur  Synonyme für Nationalismus und Xenophobie. Beides gepaart ergibt per  allgemein gültiger Definition eine miese braune Soße.



Mal abgesehen davon das ich noch nie davon gehört habe das irgendjemand  "Kulturliebend" in negativen Kontext benutzt hätte müssten dann die USA  nach dieser Logik nicht ein Land voller Nadsis sein ? Wenn man dir so  zuhört könnte man meinen es gäbe nichts worauf man als Deutscher stolz  sein dürfte weil die eigene Geschichte scheinbar nur aus Hitler und dem  zweiten Weltkrieg besteht. Dem ist aber ganz klar nicht so und zu  versuchen es ständig darauf zu reduzieren macht es auch nicht wahrer.  



Tekkla schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch der: Realisiere  was deine Gefühle darstellen. Sind sie rechts, neonazistisch? Ja, dann  steht auch dazu.



Du hast Luke ich bin dein Vater vergessen. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und so wie du verlangst, dass man der  Regierungslinie widersprechen darf, was defacto ja erlaubt ist, so musst  du dann aber allen anderen zugestehen dich als das zu bezeichnen, was  du wirklich bist. Im Fall der Fälle dann ein rechter Naziidiot.



Auf Basis von was ? Das wir stand 2020 in einer Zeit leben in der  scheinbar nur noch die Devise gilt "bist du nicht für uns bist du gegen  uns" ? Das man nicht mehr in der Lage ist zu diffenzieren zwischen 100k  friedlichen Demonstranten und 300 Idioten die abseits davon den  Reichstag stürmen ? Das jeder sich für neunmalklug hält und glaubt er  hätte die verfickte einzige Wahrheit für sich gepachtet ? Das wir nicht  mehr in der Lage sind vernünftig miteinader zu reden weil man heutzutage  mit Nebelkerzen und Kontaktschuldargumenten eher alles tut um einer  Debatte aus dem Weg zu gehen ?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du bist das Problem, da du in allem und in jedem Nazis siehst, die dir nicht passen.



Und das kann man gar nicht deutlich genug betonen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bist du blöd oder blind?
> Das die Demo von Nazis beworben, organisiert und durchgeführt wurde, war doch zu sehen.



Ich kann es auch gerne nochmal posten : 

Corona-Demo in Berlin: Stimmen der Demonstrationsteilnehmer - YouTube

schaut euch doch mal diese ganzen Nadsischweine an, HOLT DOCH MAL ENDLICH EINER DIE WASSERWERFER !!!!1111.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur ist halt Rechtsradikal =! Nationalsozialist
> Nur das geht DKK007 nicht in die Birne.
> Der denkt gerne binär und wirft alle in einen Topf.


Also erstmal ist =! in gängigen Sprachen eine Zuweisung mit nachfolgender Negierung eines boolschen Ausdrucks und ungleich sieht so aus: !=


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und wenn  wir grade dabei sind, warum ist die böse Putinplattform RT Deutsch  eigentlich scheinbar *die Einzige* die es schafft auf  dieser Demo auch mit 0815 Leuten zu reden und sie über ihre Beweggründe  zu befragen anstatt sich wie unsere ÖR AfD Leute und andere Spinner  herauszupicken?



Die Spinner auf diesen Demos haben alle ähnliche Beweggründe. "Hilfe Gates will uns alle mit einem Chip versehen und mit 5G verstrahlen". 
Da ist es egal, welchen man rauspickt einer bescheuerter als der andere.

Und die Forderung der Reichsbürger vor der Russischen Botschaft, "Russland soll mit dem Deutschen Reich einen Friedensvertrag schließen" war an Absurdität kaum noch zu überbieten. 
Alleine aus praktischen Gründen. Wer soll denn bitte für das nicht mehr existente Deutsche Reich den Friedensvertrag unterzeichnen, oder wollen die den ollen Bismark wieder ausbuddeln?


----------



## fipS09 (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe ÖRR vorgeworfen, dass sie manche Coronamaßnahmen der Regierung nicht kritisieren, besser gesagt, sie kritisieren gar nichts. Es ist ihr Job zu recherchieren und Sachverhalte aus allen Winkeln/Perspektiven zu durchleuchten = Journalismus.



Wo hast du das im von mir zitierten Teil gemacht? Du hast nur gesagt es wäre Aufgabe der ÖRR die Regierung zu kritisieren 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Und so enden meistens die Diskussionen mit den Linken.



Ja, mit Unterstellungen bezüglich der politischen Gesinnung. Zwinkersmiley

PS: Reichsbürger hast übrigens nicht du erwähnt, sondern ich.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du bist das Problem, da du in allem und in jedem Nazis siehst, die dir nicht passen.



Du siehst auch jemanden der mehr Soziale Gerechtigkeit will als Kommunist an.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der denkt gerne binär



Das Binäre/Duale Zahlensystem ist völlig ausreichend. Es gibt halt 10 Typen von Menschen, die die es verstanden haben und die die es nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Binäre/Duale Zahlensystem ist völlig ausreichend. Es gibt halt 10 Typen von Menschen, die die es verstanden haben und die die es nicht verstanden haben.


Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass nicht jeder, der dir nicht passt, ein Nazi ist.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2020)

@Flüsterkatze, du hast es nicht verstanden / willst es nicht verstehen



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bist du blöd oder blind?
> Das die Demo von Nazis beworben, organisiert und durchgeführt wurde, war doch zu sehen.



DKK sagt exakt das Richtige, Rechte Parteien haben am Wochenende Demos in Berlin organisiert und auch den rechtsextremen Chris Ares auftreten lassen. Du konterst mit einem Youtube Video (so wie der ÖRR natürlich nur die Spinner rauspickt wirst du bei Youtubern aus dem Genre keine Interviews mit den Spacken sehen die den Reichstag stürmen wollten (dabei übrigens, 33 verletzte Polizisten - nur mal nebenbei.) Aber da sind wir beim Kern der Sache - ich habs vor einigen Seiten mehrmals geschrieben - Rechte nutzen diese Demos als Plattform, als Sprungbrett, als Einfallstor und keinen interessierts. Dir kommts nur drauf an, dass es Bilder gibt, auf denen man keine Nazis sieht und damit ist für dich alles gut.

Aber Querdenken, die Initiatoren haben kein Problem wenn Antisemiten, Holocaustleugner usw mitmachen.
Meet Nikolai Nerling (Nikolai Nerling – Wikipedia). Hat als Lehrer in Dachau vor Schülern den Holocaust lächerlich gemacht, wurde deshalb mit einem Berufsverbot als Lehrer belegt. Trat als Redner bei Querdenken 621 in Mannheim auf.
Meet Reza Begi, Holocaustlegner und bei Querdenken  am 14. August in Berlin https://twitter.com/SchwarzePalmen/status/1294331127101104128

Die Nazis stehen nicht im Publikum, sie stehen auf der Bühne.

Jetzt gibts für jeden der da mitmacht 2 Möglichkeiten:
Man weiß einfach nicht wer da einen Vortrag hält (was ich spätestens bei Ken Jebsen bezweifle)
Oder, man ist sich dessen bewusst und es ist einem egal - ich will mal Möglichkeit 3: Man kommt gerade wegen solchen Personen zur Demo einfach außen vor lassen.

Kann ja sein das Ute und Beate von nebenan keine Nazis sind und auf die Querdenken Demo gehen weil Freiheit. Was auch immer das bedeuten soll. Aber ich erwarte von Menschen, die sich selbst für intelligenter als unsere Regierung halten, die glauben Sie seien soo clever, dass ausgerechnet Ihnen die Wahrheit des Universums zu teil wurde (und den Schlafschaafen ja nicht), die ach so kritisch denkenden Freigeister, sich mal 2 Minuten mit der Frage zu beschäftigen, ob man wirklich jubeln will, wenn ein Holocaustleugner auf der Bühne über wasauchimmer spricht.

Und wer diesen Menschen Bühne und Publikum bietet, ohne zu widersprechen, ohne ablehnende Haltung zu zeigen, der muss sich nicht wundern wenn er vom Rest der anständigen Gesellschaft mindestens als Nazi-Sympathisant betrachtet wird.
"Aba isch bin doch gorkein Nazi..." Taten >>> Worte. Jeder der Bei Querdenken 621 in Mannheim war z.b. sollte sich dringend ernsthaft Gedanken über sein Verhalten machen. Aber ist ja Tradition in Deutschland zu behaupten man habe von garnichts gewusst und Opa, der ist im Krieg nur Lastwagen gefahren.





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe gezielt ÖRR genommen, sie werden von den Bürgern bezahlt. Da erwarte ich zumindest, dass mir gesagt wird, welche Demos und wie viele stattfinden. So kann man wenigstens die Bewegungen einordnen und nachschlagen, bei welchen Gruppen, was los ist.



Querdenken 711 und Co: Wer zu den Corona-Demos aufgerufen hat - ZDFheute
Hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert das zu finden - bitte, gerne.

---
Trennung

Das beste was ich zur Demo von gestern in den sozialen Medien gelesen habe:
"3000 Personen demonstrieren vor der russischen Botschaft und bitten Putin die Merkel-Diktatur zu beenden. 2km weiter kämpft Nawalny in der Charité um sein Leben."

Hier meinte jemand im Thread man sollte sich mal mit den Themen der Menschen auseinandersetzen. Ganz ehrlich: Bei solch unfassbar dummem ungebildeten verblödetem ignoranten verblendeten Scheiß lautet da meine Antwort ganz einfach: Nein.
Man kann nicht jeden retten und diese Personen sind definitiv nichtmehr zu erreichen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Rechte nutzen diese Demos als Plattform, als Sprungbrett, als Einfallstor und keinen interessierts.



In der Politik ist es sehr wohl angekommen:



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/coronademo-berlin-schaeuble-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bundestagspräsident Wolfgang Schäuble hat das Vordringen von Gegnern der Corona-Maßnahmen auf die Treppe des Reichstages verurteilt. "Ich finde das verabscheuungswürdig, was da geschehen ist", sagte er im Gespräch mit den ARD-tagesthemen. Man müsse sich um die große symbolische Wirkung des Reichstags bewusst sein. "Die Leute, die so etwas machen, machen das ja mit Absicht, sie verfolgen bestimmte Zwecke."
> 
> *Lob für die Polizei*
> Das sei aber eine kleine Minderheit. Die ganz große Mehrheit der Bürgerinnen und Bürger sei ganz davon überzeugt, dass sie damit nichts zu tun haben wollten. Da gebe es ganz klare Mehrheiten. Demokratie lasse eben zu, dass auch die absurdesten Meinungen vertreten werden könnten, so Schäuble. Das Demonstrationsrecht gehöre zu den Grundrechten der Demokratie.
> ...





			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-demo-berlin-133.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bundespräsident Steinmeier verurteilte die Vorgänge vom Samstag scharf: "Reichsflaggen und rechtsextreme Pöbeleien vor dem Deutschen Bundestag sind ein unerträglicher Angriff auf das Herz unserer Demokratie. Das werden wir niemals hinnehmen." Er dankte den Polizisten, "die in schwieriger Lage äußerst besonnen gehandelt haben". Morgen will der Bundespräsident am Einsatz beteiligte Beamten in seinem Amtssitz empfangen.



Weitere hier: Eskalation am Reichstag: "Angriff auf das Herz unserer Demokratie" | tagesschau.de




			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/kommentar/corona-demos-111.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Gezielte Mobilisierung
> *
> Vielmehr war klar, was kommen würde. Keiner kann sagen, er habe von Nazis nichts gewusst. Denn schon bei der ersten "Querdenken"-Demo am 1. August mischten sich Rechtsextremisten unter die Demonstrierenden, diesmal riefen sie gar zum "Sturm auf Berlin" auf. Gezielt mobilisierten sie seit Wochen ihre Anhänger - Reichsbürger, Ex-NPDler, Identitäre, aber auch AfD-Rechtsaußen. Vereint im Kampf gegen das "System" kommt ihnen der Corona-Protest gerade recht. Der Verfassungsschutz warnt seit Längerem, dass Rechtsextremisten versuchen, die Proteste zu unterwandern und rechtsextremes Gedankengut anschlussfähig zu machen.


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> ...


Alleine, dass du von hundertausenden Demonstranten redest und von ein paar Idioten am Reichstag, ist für mich schon Relativierung auf Basis von Lügen.  

Du missverstehst den Kontext, in den ich "kulturliebend" gestellt habe. Verstehe es lieber als Leidkultur.  Und ja, ich habe ein Problem mit Leuten, die Hyperstolz auf ein Land und seine Leidkultur zur Schau stellen, aber selber alles verneinen und ignorieren und demonstrativ nicht leben, was die großen Denker dieser Region vor und seit der Reichgründung von 1871 hervorbrachten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und warum haben die Gastronemen etc. mit den Nazis demonstriert, wenn ihnen ihr anliegen wichtig war? Sie hätten doch auch  eine eigene Demo an anderem Ort / Zeit ohne Nazis machen können.
> Natürlich unter unter Einhaltung von Abstand und Mundschutz wofür die Covidioten zu blöd waren.


Ja, sie waren zu blöd, aber im anderen Sinne. Normale Leute wissen wenig über die Strukturen und Verfahren zur Anmeldung und Organisation einer Demo. Die Linken und die Nazis haben ihre Strukturen durch die Internetvernetzung und Transportmöglichkeiten mit Mitteln (Gewerkschaften organisieren ganze Busse an Demostranten aus ganz Deutschland zum Zielort, wenn es gegen rechts geht. Die Nazis haben reiche Sugardaddies, die ihre Horden ebenso aus Ostdeutschland zum Zielort über Bus und Bahn befördern).
Ich kann dir den banalen Grund sagen, warum so viele Normalos da waren: Sie haben irgendwo in den Medien gehört, dass es am Samstag eine Demo *gegen die Coronamaßnahmen der Bundesregierung* geben wird. Sie sind selbständig dahingefahren.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Schau auf die Seite zuvor (insbesondere letztes Zitat hier , sowie hier).  Keiner kann sagen, er hätte von den Nazis und Reichsbürgern nichts gewusst. 

Denn die waren erstens schon am 1.8. da und auch schon bei Demo in anderen Städten vorher. Zweitens haben die Rechten extrem mobilisiert. Drittens wurde über beides schon im Vorfeld in den Medien berichtet, noch bevor das Verbot da war. Hier z.B. vom 25.08.2020: Corona-Proteste: Rechtsextreme mobilisieren fuer Berlin | tagesschau.de

Nicht ohne Grund, habe ich mir die Liste hier mit den Aufrufern zur Demo mal als PDF (rund 50 Seiten) gesichert, wenn jetzt schon nach ein paar Tagen das kollektive vergessen/verdrängen einsetzt. Damit man dann hinterher jeden Widerlegen kann, der behauptet, man hat ja von nichts gewusst.
Corona-Demo 29.08.: Die gesamte rechtsextreme Szene mobilisiert (AfD, NPD & Co) - Volksverpetzer (vom 26.08.2020)


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ja, sie waren zu blöd, aber im anderen Sinne. Normale Leute wissen wenig über die Strukturen und Verfahren zur Anmeldung und Organisation einer Demo.


So ein Quark! Seit Tagen wurde in allen Medien davon berichtet, dass die extreme Rechte zur Teilnahme an dieser Demo aufgerufen hat. Sich danach hinzustellen und auf total ahnungslos zu tun ist entweder naiv, total dumm oder einfach nur eine Ausrede.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Querdenken 711 und Co: Wer zu den Corona-Demos aufgerufen hat - ZDFheute
> Hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert das zu finden - bitte, gerne.
> 
> ---
> ...


Hoffgang, was wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass wir uns einig sind. Mein Vorwurf war ja gerade, dass nur den Vollpfosten die Bühne gegeben wurde, um die Bewegung gezielt zu diffamieren. Und nur weil die Rechten zur Demo aufgerufen haben, heißt es nicht, dass nur die Rechten erschienen sind. In dem Link wird immer noch von fälschlicherweise 17000 Teilnehmenden gesprochen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, auch die Rechten haben sich über die Anzahl der Teilnehmer gewundert


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Die Rechten sind der Meinung, es wären Millionen Rechte dort erschienen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mein Vorwurf war ja gerade, dass nur den Vollpfosten die Bühne gegeben wurde, um die Bewegung gezielt zu diffamieren.


Nochmal, die Bewegung und deren Veranstalter haben sich selbst diffamiert. Corona-Protest und Rechtsextreme: Keine Distanz | tagesschau.de

Wer außer dem Veranstalter und dessen Hilfspersonen legt denn fest, wer auf der Bühne spricht?
Sonst hätte man die Volksverhetzter direkt von der Polizei von der Bühne tragen lassen.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/kommentar/corona-demos-111.html schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem haben die Demonstrierenden gezeigt, dass es ihnen egal ist, wenn sie gemeinsam mit Rechtsextremen marschieren. Sie haben die Reichskriegsflaggen in ihren Reihen geduldet, es gab im Vorfeld und auch während der Demonstration keine öffentliche Distanzierung, keinen Protest. Und damit haben sie sich selbst diskreditiert. Wer mit Rechtsextremen gemeinsame Sache macht, vertritt keine legitimen Interessen.
> Oder, wie Bundespräsident Frank-Walter Steinmeier formuliert: "Mein Verständnis endet da, wo Demonstranten sich vor den Karren von Demokratiefeinden und politischen Hetzern spannen lassen."


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

doppel


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Rechten sind der Meinung, es wären Millionen Rechte dort erschienen.


Davon können sie nur träumen. Auch in besten Zeiten von NPD kamen sie nicht über 20000 hinaus. Bei der Demo hier waren mindestens 38000 Menschen da.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Nochmal, die Bewegung und deren Veranstalter haben sich selbst diffamiert. Corona-Protest und Rechtsextreme: Keine Distanz | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wer außer dem Veranstalter und dessen Hilfspersonen legt denn fest, wer auf der Bühne spricht?
> Sonst hätte man die Volksverhetzter direkt von der Polizei von der Bühne tragen lassen.



Querdenken-Initiator distanziert sich von Demonstranten am Reichstag - WELT


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Wie der auch im obigen Bericht zu lesen ist, die Distanzierung ist unglaubwürdig. Die hätte vor und spätesten während der Demo kommen müssen. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Davon können sie nur träumen. Auch in besten Zeiten von NPD kamen sie nicht über 20000 hinaus. Bei der Demo hier waren mindestens 38000 Menschen da.



Heute gibt es nicht nur die NPD, sondern auch andere rechtsextreme Parteien, wie 3. Weg oder die AfD.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Querdenken-Initiator distanziert sich von Demonstranten am Reichstag - WELT



Ja toll.
Wieso lädt er dann Holocaustleugner auf seine Veranstaltungen ein?
Wer, wenn nicht der Veranstalter lädt denn die Redner ein? Wer hat den Kennedy Jr. nach Berlin geholt? Ist der einfach da hochmarschiert und hat Dummfug abgesondert? Nein, Querdenken an sich müsste von ALLEN Teilnehmern dieser Demo mal hinterfragt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wieso lädt er dann Holocaustleugner auf seine Veranstaltungen ein?
> Wer, wenn nicht der Veranstalter lädt denn die Redner ein? Wer hat den Kennedy Jr. nach Berlin geholt? Ist der einfach da hochmarschiert und hat Dummfug abgesondert?


Ist ja Inhaltlich das gleiche, was ich vorhin schon geschrieben hatte:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer außer dem Veranstalter und dessen Hilfspersonen legt denn fest, wer auf der Bühne spricht?
> Sonst hätte man die Volksverhetzter direkt von der Polizei von der Bühne tragen lassen.





Edit: Sowohl bei dem Aufruf zu der zwischenzeitlich verbotenen Demo, als auch mit dem Demonstrieren (sowie dem Aufruf dazu) innerhalb einer Meile (Bannmeile) um den Bundestag wurden Straftatbestände erfüllt, die in §§21 - 30 des Versammlungsgesetztes festgelegt sind. Kann die nachher mal raussuchen und darlegen.


Edit2:
Ansonsten passen diese beiden Videos gut.
Konstantin Wecker - Sage Nein! [Live 2018] - YouTube
Die Toten Hosen - Willkommen in Deutschland (Engst Cover) - YouTube


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja toll.
> Wieso lädt er dann Holocaustleugner auf seine Veranstaltungen ein?
> Wer, wenn nicht der Veranstalter lädt denn die Redner ein? Wer hat den Kennedy Jr. nach Berlin geholt? Ist der einfach da hochmarschiert und hat Dummfug abgesondert? Nein, Querdenken an sich müsste von ALLEN Teilnehmern dieser Demo mal hinterfragt werden.


Ich habe nachgeschaut, die Distanzierung ist nur da, um Klagen zu vermeiden.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist ja Inhaltlich das gleiche, was ich vorhin schon geschrieben hatte:
> Edit: Sowohl bei dem Aufruf zu der zwischenzeitlich verbotenen Demo, als auch mit dem Demonstrieren (sowie dem Aufruf dazu) innerhalb einer Meile (Bannmeile) um den Bundestag wurden Straftatbestände erfüllt, die in §§21 - 30 des Versammlungsgesetztes festgelegt sind. Kann die nachher mal raussuchen und darlegen.


Jop, er hat sich strafbar gemacht, deswegen musste er sich distanzieren, um Klagen abzuwenden.


----------



## Whispercat (30. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Flüsterkatze, du hast es nicht verstanden / willst es nicht verstehen



Na neuer Versuch ? Na dann schauen wir doch mal ob du dir meine Worte zu Herzen genommen hast. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> DKK sagt exakt das Richtige, Rechte Parteien haben am Wochenende Demos in Berlin organisiert und auch den rechtsextremen Chris Ares auftreten lassen.



Rechte Parteien die demokratisch legitimiert sind da man es ja scheinbar weder schafft die AfD noch die NPD zu verbieten. Von daher wüsste ich nicht warum denen verwehrt bleiben sollte irgendwelche Demos zu organisieren. Aber mal abgesehen davon wurde die Hauptdemo einfach immer noch von Querdenken organisiert die weder eine Partei sind noch nachweislich Rechts. Und wenn ich an dieser Stelle raten müsste würde ich sagen das beste Argument das du gegen die noch ins Feld führst wird mal wieder irgendeine Kontaktschuld sein.  Und was Chris Ares betrifft, ja scheinbar ist er stolz auf Deutschland und Goethe und Schiller und Nietsche und Kant und alle die anderen grossen Dichter und Denker auf die man als Deutscher völlig zu Recht stolz sein darf. Wenn für dich Nationalstolz automatisch Nadsi bedeutet ist das dein Problem. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du konterst mit einem Youtube Video (so wie der ÖRR natürlich nur die Spinner rauspickt wirst du bei Youtubern aus dem Genre keine Interviews mit den Spacken sehen die den Reichstag stürmen wollten



Es ist auch nicht notwendig Herr Hildmann unbedingt eine Plattform zu bieten weil man seine Gedankenwelt und Motivation ohnehin haarklein auf seinem Telegramchannel nachlesen kann wenn man das Bedürfnis verspürt sich den wirren Blödsinn zu geben. Und was mich betrifft finde ich auch nicht das man einem nachweislichen Extremisten wie Hildmann eine Plattform bieten sollte. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> (dabei übrigens, 33 verletzte Polizisten - nur mal nebenbei.)



Das ist zwar bedauerlich aber die Polizei selber schuld. Um sich über Gerichtssbeschlüsse hinwegzusetzen und eine Zeit lang die Friedrichsstrasse dichtzumachen dafür hatte die Polizei Personal aber um den Reichtstag zu schützen *OBWOHL Hildmann seit Wochen zum Sturm aufgerufen hat*, fällt der Berliner Polizei nichts besseres ein als da grade mal 3 Polizisten hinzustellen um den Skandal praktisch zum Tee einzuladen ? Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber da sind wir beim Kern der Sache - ich habs vor einigen Seiten mehrmals geschrieben - Rechte nutzen diese Demos als Plattform, als Sprungbrett, als Einfallstor und keinen interessierts.



Tja, scheinbar sieht das selbst der Verfassungschutz anders als du. 
Corona-Demo: Nur einzelne Rechtsextreme 
und abgesehen davon, dieser Typ hier im Superman Kostüm ist zwar unfassbar cringe, aber seine Aussage über Nadsis auf den Querdenker Demos trifft es absolut ins Schwarze. 
KenFM am Set: Demo Berlin invites Europe Fest für Freiheit und Frieden am 29.08.2020 (Teil 1) - YouTube
Denn nachdem ich das gesehen hab, hat sich mir nämlich die Frage aufgedrängt wie man deiner oder DKKs Meinung nach eigentlich mit Nadsis verfahren sollte wenn jeglicher Kontakt oder Austausch einen zur Persona non Grata erklärt ? Sag mir, wie sollen wir deiner Meinung nach mit ihnen verfahren ? Sie in Lager stecken ? Sie erschiessen ? Sie ignorieren  ? Wüsste zu gerne, ob du deinen "Nadsis müssen weg" Gedanken auch zu Ende gedacht hast denn den aufrechten Demokraten DKK der gerne hätte das Leute auf Minen treten brauche ich ja nicht zu fragen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dir kommts nur drauf an, dass es Bilder gibt, auf denen man keine Nazis sieht und damit ist für dich alles gut.



Nö, mir kommt es darauf an das Leute wie insbesondere DKK und du aufhören so zu tun als wäre der Mist vom Reichtstag und der Rest von Berlin der fast *VOLLKOMMEN FRIEDLICH WAR *ein und dasselbe und das man deswegen das Recht hätte hunderttausende (?) Menschen für die Taten von 200-300 Idioten an den Pranger zu stellen denen man trotz Ankündigung seitens Hildmann 3 Polizisten entgegengestellt hat. Fast schon so als hätte man die Eskalation gewollt. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber Querdenken, die Initiatoren haben kein Problem wenn Antisemiten, Holocaustleugner usw mitmachen.



seufz, ich hasse es Muster erkennen zu können



hoffgang schrieb:


> Meet Nikolai Nerling (Nikolai Nerling &#8211; Wikipedia). Hat als Lehrer in Dachau vor Schülern den Holocaust lächerlich gemacht, wurde deshalb mit einem Berufsverbot als Lehrer belegt. Trat als Redner bei Querdenken 621 in Mannheim auf.



Falsch, er war als "Journalist" da hat aber keine Rede gehalten. Denn mit wem er geredet hat war der Typ von der Zeitung. 
Mannheim: Hass, Hetze, Hitlergruss &#8211; so ging es bei der Anti-Corona-Demo zu | Mannheim



hoffgang schrieb:


> Meet Reza Begi, Holocaustlegner und bei Querdenken  am 14. August in Berlin https://twitter.com/SchwarzePalmen/status/1294331127101104128
> 
> Die Nazis stehen nicht im Publikum, sie stehen auf der Bühne.



Auch wieder falsch, Reza Begi stand nicht als Redner auf der Bühne.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts für jeden der da mitmacht 2 Möglichkeiten:
> Man weiß einfach nicht wer da einen Vortrag hält (was ich spätestens bei Ken Jebsen bezweifle)



Und das beste was du nem Jebsen vorwerfen kannst ist das er sich mit seinem Bill Gates Video lächerlich gemacht hat, allerdings, und das muss man ihm zu Gute halten hat er sich dafür auch entschuldigt. Aber mal abgesehen davon, einem Typen der bei seiner Zeit beim Radio jede Woche dem Holocaust gedacht hat Antisemitismus vorzuwerfen ist ziemliche Realsatire. Und dieses aus dem Kontext gerissene Zitat von Broder brauchst du übrigens gar nicht erst zu versuchen auch wenn die Verlockung gross war abzuwarten ob dieser Blödsinn wohl auch noch gekommen wäre. Ich finde auch nicht alles gut was KenFM macht (insbesondere über Corona), aber in Sachen Vielfalt hat KenFM Journalismus trotzdem deutlich besser verstanden als alles was es bei den ÖR zu sehen gibt. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder, man ist sich dessen bewusst und es ist einem egal



Weisst du denn sicher ob sich *die Leitung von Querdenken* vom 14. August darüber bewusst war das Herr Begi sich in ihrem Camp befunden hat ? Vermutlich eher nicht. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> - ich will mal Möglichkeit 3: Man kommt gerade wegen solchen Personen zur Demo einfach außen vor lassen.



Der Verfassungsschutz persönlich hat gesagt das am ersten August bei der 30k Querdenker Demo kaum Nadsis da waren. Gestern gab es gefühlte 327895623502375 Berichte und Livestreams aus der ganzen Stadt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54ZIbrkZq2I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v51PGX0aW7Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YlEoXXJCHk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wTdOatZsLE&t
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo6lv2J2CVk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHryRFyA7zQ
usw und so fort.  

und wahrscheinlich hundertausende friedliche Leute und du hast nichts besseres zu tun als auf den 300 Vollidioten am Reichstag rumzuhacken. Well played, denn abgesehen von denen hat man kaum Reichsflaggen gesehen. Oh und wenn wir grade dabei sind was für Leute auch mit solchen Flaggen rumrennen : https://twitter.com/Hartes_Geld/status/1299972051642519554 ja, echt schlimm diese Nadsischweine. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das Ute und Beate von nebenan keine Nazis sind und auf die Querdenken Demo gehen weil Freiheit. Was auch immer das bedeuten soll. Aber ich erwarte von Menschen, die sich selbst für intelligenter als unsere Regierung halten, die glauben Sie seien soo clever, dass ausgerechnet Ihnen die Wahrheit des Universums zu teil wurde (und den Schlafschaafen ja nicht), die ach so kritisch denkenden Freigeister, sich mal 2 Minuten mit der Frage zu beschäftigen, ob man wirklich jubeln will, wenn ein Holocaustleugner auf der Bühne über wasauchimmer spricht.



Nur blöd das es keine Holocaust Leugner gab die auf der Bühne gesprochen haben. Ich an deiner Stelle würde Mannheim: Hass, Hetze, Hitlergruss &#8211; so ging es bei der Anti-Corona-Demo zu | Mannheim nochmal gründlicher lesen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wer diesen Menschen Bühne und Publikum bietet, ohne zu widersprechen, ohne ablehnende Haltung zu zeigen, der muss sich nicht wundern wenn er vom Rest der anständigen Gesellschaft mindestens als Nazi-Sympathisant betrachtet wird.



Und wer nachdem er bereits bei seinem letzten Versuch kläglich damit gescheitert ist einem Redner Holocaustleugnung anzudichten 

( denn nur falls du es bereits vergessen hast 





hoffgang schrieb:


> Dr. Langhans hat Artikel auf freiewelt.net veröffentlicht. Kostprobe? Schwulenhass, *relativierung von Völkermord*.


 )

 sollte vielleicht nachdem er jetzt wieder kläglich gescheitert ist,  sich beim nächsten Versuch vielleicht mal zu Herzen nehmen als ich sagte das du dir für dieses "Ich behaupte irgendetwas" Spiel die Falsche ausgesucht hast. Ja, ich weiss sich mit den Argumenten des Gegenübers auseinanderzusetzen nervt, weil die ganze Googlerei und Videos ansehen kostet nicht unerheblich Zeit. Und wenn du da keine Lust drauf hast ist das völlig okay, aber dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle vielleicht langsam mal ne andere Sig überlegen. Und ich hoffe das war jetzt deutlich genug.  



hoffgang schrieb:


> "Aba isch bin doch gorkein Nazi..." Taten >>> Worte. Jeder der Bei Querdenken 621 in Mannheim war z.b. sollte sich dringend ernsthaft Gedanken über sein Verhalten machen. Aber ist ja Tradition in Deutschland zu behaupten man habe von garnichts gewusst und Opa, der ist im Krieg nur Lastwagen gefahren.



Darüber inwiefern die deutsche Bevölkerung informiert war ( *und vorallem wann* ) gehen die Meinungen auseinander und ausserdem ist es ja nicht so als hätte sich niemand gewehrt. Aber dieses Thema sparen wir uns an dieser Stelle ohnehin weil eine ernsthafte Auseinadersetzung damit jeglichen Rahmen dieses Threads sprengen würde der sich eigentlich um Corona dreht. 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Querdenken 711 und Co: Wer zu den Corona-Demos aufgerufen hat - ZDFheute





hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert das zu finden - bitte, gerne.



Was dabei rauskommt wenn du 2 Minuten was überfliegst wissen wir spästestens seit du jemandem fälschlicherweise die Leugnung von Völkermord unterstellst hast. ( Das hast du übrigens hier : 





hoffgang schrieb:


> Dr. Langhans hat Artikel auf freiewelt.net veröffentlicht. Kostprobe?  Schwulenhass, *relativierung von Völkermord*. Ich verlinke den Dreck hier  nicht, wer will findet das Problemlos bei Google.
> 
> Das hat mich 2 Minuten gekostet und ich konnte feststellen, dass Langhans ein veritables Arschloch ist.


 gemacht.  )  Aber jetzt weiss ich immerhin woher du deine bescheuerte Ad Hominem  Argumentation hast. Denn auch mit diesem Artikel hast du mal wieder  meine Zeit verschwendet. Beispiel gefällig ? 

Zitat : 
_Die Corona-Demonstrierenden sind eine heterogene Gruppe. So liefen etwa  am 1. August Menschen mit Regenbogenfahnen mit, ebenso wie Leute mit  antisemitischen Botschaften. Impfgegner demonstrierten zusammen mit  Rechtsradikalen. "Am 1. August gab es eine *deutlich sichtbare  Beteiligung von Neonazis*. Aber sie waren auch klar in der Minderheit",  erklärt Teune. 

_und an dieser Stelle nochmal die Aussage vom Verfassungsschutz dazu : 

Zitat : 
_Nach Einschätzung des  Bundesverfassungsschutzes haben an der Corona-Demonstration am  vergangenen Samstag in Berlin nur &#8222;einzelne Angehörige&#8220; aus dem  rechtsextremen Spektrum teilgenommen._

Corona-Demo: Nur einzelne Rechtsextreme

Und ich hoffe wirklich du gibst dir beim nächsten Mal ein bisschen mehr Mühe.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2020)

Zur Bannmeile:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bannmeile schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bannmeile, ist eine Schutzzone um die Sitzungsorte der Gesetzgebungsorgane des Bundes (insbesondere Bundestag und Bundesrat) und der Länder (Landtage) sowie des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, in der öffentliche Versammlungen verboten und nur in Ausnahmefällen zugelassen sind. Damit wird bereits im Vorfeld der Schutz vor einer strafbaren Nötigung von Verfassungsorganen beabsichtigt.
> 
> Die Bannmeile bezeichnet den räumlichen Bereich der gesetzgebenden Körperschaften des Bundes (Bundestag und Bundesrat) und der Länder sowie des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, innerhalb dessen Demonstrationen verboten sind (§ 16 VersG, § 1 BefBezG).



Die Bannmeile ist in §16 des Versammlungsgesetzes geregelt.


			
				§ 16 VersammlungsG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Öffentliche Versammlungen unter freiem Himmel und Aufzüge sind innerhalb des befriedeten Bannkreises der Gesetzgebungsorgane der Länder verboten. Ebenso ist es verboten, zu öffentlichen Versammlungen unter freiem Himmel oder Aufzügen nach Satz 1 aufzufordern.
> (2) Die befriedeten Bannkreise für die Gesetzgebungsorgane der Länder werden durch Landesgesetze bestimmt.
> (3) Das Weitere regeln die Bannmeilengesetze der Länder.





So mal zu den Straftaten.


			
				§ 23 VersammlungsG schrieb:
			
		

> Wer öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften, Ton- oder Bildträgern, Abbildungen oder anderen Darstellungen zur Teilnahme an einer öffentlichen Versammlung oder einem Aufzug auffordert, nachdem die Durchführung durch ein vollziehbares Verbot untersagt oder die Auflösung angeordnet worden ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Was ja im Netz passiert ist, neben den anderen offenkundigen strafbaren Aufrufen zu Straftaten wie Mord und Hochverrat.



			
				§ 26 VersammlungsG schrieb:
			
		

> Wer als Veranstalter oder Leiter1.    eine öffentliche Versammlung oder einen Aufzug trotz vollziehbaren Verbots durchführt oder trotz Auflösung oder Unterbrechung durch die Polizei fortsetzt oder
> 2.    eine öffentliche Versammlung unter freiem Himmel oder einen Aufzug ohne Anmeldung (§ 14) durchführt,
> wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Könnte für die Demos nach 13 Uhr zutreffen.

Auch die Teilnehmer können bestraft werden:


			
				§ 29  VersammlungsG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer
> 
> 1.    an einer öffentlichen Versammlung oder einem Aufzug teilnimmt, deren Durchführung durch vollziehbares Verbot untersagt ist,
> 1a.    entgegen § 17a Abs. 2 Nr. 2 bei einer öffentlichen Versammlung unter freiem Himmel, einem Aufzug oder einer sonstigen öffentlichen Veranstaltung unter freiem Himmel oder auf dem Weg dorthin Gegenstände, die geeignet und den Umständen nach dazu bestimmt sind, die Feststellung der Identität zu verhindern, mit sich führt,
> ...



Und das Brechen der Bannmeile:


			
				§ 29a  VersammlungsG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer entgegen § 16 Abs. 1 [Verstoß gegen Bannmeile] an einer öffentlichen Versammlung unter freiem Himmel oder an einem Aufzug teilnimmt oder zu einer öffentlichen Versammlung unter freiem Himmel oder zu einem Aufzug auffordert.
> (2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu dreißigtausend Deutsche Mark geahndet werden.




Die Zahlung der Bußgelder in Mark sollte den Reichsbürgern ja entgegenkommen. 
Da scheint vor 20 Jahren jemand vergessen haben das in dem Gesetz zu ändern oder es wurde übersehen.  


Früher wurde da deutlich härter gegen eine Stürmung des Reichstages vorgegangen:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bannmeile schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bannkreis im heutigen Sinne geht auf das Gesetz über die Befriedung der Gebäude des Reichstags und der Landtage aus dem Jahre 1920 zurück, welches die Deutsche Nationalversammlung unter dem Eindruck des Blutbads vor dem Reichstag am 13. Januar 1920 erlassen hatte. Während sie über das Betriebsrätegesetz beriet, versuchte eine nach einem Protestaufruf der USPD und der KPD zusammengeströmte Menschenmenge angeblich wiederholt das Gebäude zu stürmen.
> Der Chef der Berliner Sicherheitswehr Walther von Lüttwitz ließ schließlich das Feuer auf die Versammelten eröffnen, wodurch *42 Menschen getötet* und *105 verletzt *wurden.




Quellen:
§ 16 VersG - dejure.org
§ 23 VersG - dejure.org
§ 26 VersG - dejure.org
https://dejure.org/gesetze/VersG/29.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/VersG/29a.html

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bannmeile

____________________________________________

Aktuell:

*Müller: Werden Polizei-Konzept auswerten*

_20:18 Uhr_
Berlins Regierender Bürgermeister Michael Müller hat nach dem Vordringen von Demonstranten vor das Reichstagsgebäude angekündigt, das Einsatzkonzept der Polizei auszuwerten. "Mit Besonnenheit und einem klare Grenzen setzendem Konzept konnte die Polizei an vielen Stellen in der Stadt Schlimmeres verhindern. Wir werden jetzt auswerten, wie das Einsatzkonzept der Polizei verbessert werden kann, um auf solche Vorfälle noch besser vorbereitet zu sein", schrieb er bei Twitter.
Müller dankte den Einsatzkräften, "die den Bundestag vor der Menge geschützt haben, die zum Sturm auf den Reichstag aufgerufen hat". Jedem müsse spätestens jetzt bewusst sein, dass ein Mitlaufen bei diesen Demonstrationen nicht nur eine Gefahr für die Gesundheit vieler Menschen darstelle, sondern "dass man sich auch mit Rechtsextremen und Rechtspopulisten gemein macht, die ganz andere Ziele verfolgen".


*316 Festnahmen, 131 Strafanzeigen in Berlin*

_19:43 Uhr_
Die Berliner Polizei hat nach den teilweise gewalttätigen Protesten gegen die Corona-Politik in der Hauptstadt Bilanz gezogen: Demnach wurden 316 Menschen festgenommen. Es seien 33 Beamtinnen und Beamte verletzt worden. 131 Strafanzeigen seien ergangen, unter anderem wegen tätlichen Angriffs auf Polizeibeamte, Körperverletzung und Verstoßes gegen das Waffengesetz. Zudem wurden 255 Ordnungswidrigkeitenanzeigen gefertigt. In Berlin hatte es am Samstag - und auch am Sonntag - mehrere Protestkundgebungen gegen die Corona-Politik der Regierung gegeben. Dabei eskalierte am Samstagabend die Lage vor dem Reichstagsgebäude: Mehrere Hundert Demonstranten stürmten die Treppe des Reichstagsgebäudes


*Diskussion über Bannmeile vor dem Reichstag*

_18:52 Uhr_
Politiker von CSU und Grünen haben angeregt, die Beschränkungen für Demonstrationen in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bundestags zu erweitern. Hintergrund ist das Vordringen von Demonstranten mit schwarz-weiß-roten Reichsflaggen vor das Reichstagsgebäude gestern, das parteiübergreifend für Bestürzung gesorgt hat.
Der CSU-Rechtspolitiker Volker Ullrich schlug vor, das faktische Demonstrationsverbot für den "befriedeten Bezirk" um den Bundestag nicht mehr nur auf die Sitzungstage des Parlaments zu beschränken. Auch der Grünen-Fraktionsvize Konstantin von Notz sieht Handlungsbedarf: "Der hohe Symbolcharakter des Reichstagsgebäudes muss bei den Regelungen zur Bannmeile zukünftig besser berücksichtigt werden", sagte Notz.
Die sogenannte Bannmeile ist im Gesetz über befriedete Bezirke für Verfassungsorgane des Bundes geregelt. Danach kann in diesen Gebieten im Umfeld des Bundestags und Bundesrats in Berlin oder des Bundesverfassungsgerichts in Karlsruhe nur demonstriert werden, wenn dort keine Sitzungen stattfinden. Der befriedete Bezirk um den Bundestag umfasst zum Beispiel auch den Pariser Platz vor dem Brandenburger Tor.

https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticke...#Diskussion-ueber-Bannmeile-vor-dem-Reichstag


----------



## fipS09 (30. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> hunderttausende (?) Menschen



Waren bestimmt eher Millionen oder? :zwinker:

Spaß beiseite, selbst 100k wäre schon unfassbar großzügig geschätzt anhand der verfügbaren Bilder.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Bei der ersten Demo waren es um die 20 tausend Covidioten, jetzt um die 40 tausend.

Teilweise wurde schon durch die Einreise gegen Corona-Schutzbestimmungen verstoßen:
Corona-Demo: Wie konnte Impfgegner Robert F. Kennedy nach Berlin einreisen?

Und: 
Bundesverfassungsgericht: Corona-Protestcamp bleibt verboten | tagesschau.de

Nach der aktuellen Demo scheint auch das OVG umgeschwenkt zu sein und nimmt an, das mit Verstößen auf der Demo zu rechnen und die Infektionsgefahr zu groß ist. Das BVerfG hat diese Abwägung bestätigt. Das hat Rechtsbindung und Symbolwirkung für künftige Demos der Covidioten. 


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/corona-protest-camp-bundesverfassungsgericht-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Abwägung zwischen zwei Grundrechten*
> 
> Karlsruhe hatte bei seiner Entschlussfindung abzuwägen zwischen dem Recht auf Versammlungsfreiheit auf der einen und dem Schutz des Allgemeinwohls auf der anderen Seite. Hierbei räumte das Gericht vor dem Hintergrund dessen, dass die Corona-Skeptiker voraussichtlich gegen die geltenden Schutzmaßnahmen verstoßen würden, Letzterem den Vorrang ein.







Whispercat schrieb:


> ...


Gegen Hildmann und Co laufen zig Strafverfahren wegen Volksverhetzung. 
Einige sind bereits einschlägig wegen Volksverhetzung vorbestraft. 

Aber du glaubst ja eh nur, was du willst. Mit Nazis oder Rechten zu diskutieren macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Deshalb BTT.

*Mehr als 25 Millionen Corona-Fälle weltweit*

_10:47 Uhr_
Die Zahl bestätigter Corona-Infektionsfälle ist weltweit über 25 Millionen gestiegen. Die von der US-amerikanischen Johns-Hopkins-Universität veröffentlichte Zahl bezieht sich auf die seit dem Ausbruch von Covid-19 vermeldeten Fälle. Viele der Infizierten sind inzwischen genesen. Das Land mit den meisten Fällen sind die USA, wo 5,9 Millionen Infizierte verzeichnet wurden. Es folgen Brasilien mit 3,8 Millionen Fällen und Indien mit 3,5 Millionen Fällen. Es wird angenommen, dass die tatsächliche Zahl der Fälle wesentlich höher ist, da nicht alle Infizierten getestet werden und die Krankheit bei milden Symptomen oftmals nicht erkannt wird.


*Schäuble empfiehlt das Tragen von Masken im Bundestag*

_07:55 Uhr_
Angesichts wieder steigender Corona-Infektionszahlen fährt der Bundestag nach der Sommerpause seine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen hoch. In einer Hausmitteilung empfiehlt Bundestagspräsident Wolfgang Schäuble dringend das Tragen einer Maske in allen Gebäuden des Bundestages ab dem 1. September. "Im Plenarsaal, in Sitzungssälen und Besprechungsräumen sowie in Büroräumen, insbesondere dem eigenen, kann die Maske abgenommen werden, wenn man einen Sitzplatz mit dem erforderlichen Abstand von mindestens 1,5 Metern eingenommen hat und eine gute Belüftung gewährleistet ist", heißt es in der Hausmitteilung, die der Nachrichtenagentur dpa vorliegt. Abgenommen werden könne die Maske auch bei Redebeiträgen im Plenarsaal und anderen Sitzungssälen, wobei auch hier auf die Einhaltung des Mindestabstands zu achten sei. Eine ähnliche "dringende Empfehlung" zum Maske-Tragen hatte Schäuble vor kurzem schon den 709 Bundestagsabgeordneten in einem Schreiben gegeben. Die nun verschickte Hausmitteilung richtet sich vorrangig an die rund 3100 Beschäftigten der Bundestagsverwaltung sowie die knapp 2800 Mitarbeiter der Abgeordneten.

Corona-Liveblog zum Nachlesen: Mehr als 5000 Neuinfektionen in Frankreich | tagesschau.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2020)

Ja rechte Parteien sind demokratisch legitimiert. Wer mit denen mitläuft muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man denen zugerechnet wird.

Nebenbei heißt es Nazi, Nadsi wirkt sehr pseudointelektuell und krampfhaft, ey ich bin Anders.

Das die Demos friedlich waren, ja viele Leute haben friedlich die Verhaftung von Bill Gates, oder den Sturz der Regierung gefordert. Wie schön, haben sie ja friedlich gefordert.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgeschaut, die Distanzierung ist nur da, um Klagen zu vermeiden.
> 
> Jop, er hat sich strafbar gemacht, deswegen musste er sich distanzieren, um Klagen abzuwenden.



Wo hast du das gefunden?



Anstieg der Neuinfektionen: Auf welche Zahlen sollten wir jetzt achten? | WEB.DE


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn man sich wien Nazi/Rechter aufführt oder tatsächlich ein ganz offensichtlicher (Covid)iot ist.
> 
> Man kann sicherlich über manche Berichterstattung diskutieren und garantiert ist nicht alles was da läuft koscher oder gar unvoreingenommen dargestellt. Aber sich beschweren dass die ÖRs irgenwelche Dübel mit Reichsfahnen und Bill Gates will alle unterjochen-Schildern indirekt als rechte Deppen hinstellt hat mal so überhaupt gar nichts damit zu tun dass Leute diffamiert werden die "der Regierungslinie widersprechen" (das ist sofern es zumindest halbwegs begründbar ist nämlich gar kein Problem - hier ist das Problem nicht dass widersprochen wird sondern dass völlig schwachsinnig widersprochen wird).
> 
> Leute die derart bescheuert sind nicht als bescheuert darzustellen wäre ein gröberer Verstoß gegen die gleichberechtigte Medienberichterstattung als ihnen noch irgendeine Bühne zu geben wo sie ihren Schwurbelismus auch noch verbreiten können. Ich muss auch als ÖR Leute die behaupten die Erde ist flach oder sie leben mit ET im Garten nicht auf eine Stufe mit intelligenten Bürgern stellen. Das wäre nämlich eben genau falsche Berichterstattung.



Man muss jetzt keine Leuchte sein um festzustellen das die gesamte Demo diffamiert werden sollte. 
Keine Kritik zum Verhalten der Polizei die leider Weisungsgebunden ist und die Situation wohl noch verschärft hat was Abstand halten betrifft.

Ein schönes Beispiel:
Corona-Demo Berlin: Ach so, ja, Nazis sind auch da - DER SPIEGEL
"Die Allianz aus Unbedarftheit, Esoterik und organisiertem Rechtsextremismus festigt sich."

Jetzt waren auf der Demo rund 40 000 Menschen. Kein Wort über, mal abgesehen das das Thema manchen nicht passt, die sich nicht überwiegend oder zum Großteil sondern zu 99% friedlich verhalten haben und ihre Unzufriedenheit mit der jetzigen Politik zum Ausdruck gebracht haben. Wie hoch ist denn der Anteil der "Spinner" oder wirklichen Nazis?
Alleine die Headline und der Untertitel des Spiegel Artikels...und das zieht sich durch nahezu sämtliche Publikationen und die ÖRs.

Wie du selber festgestellt hast:
"Man kann sicherlich über manche Berichterstattung diskutieren und garantiert ist nicht alles was da läuft koscher oder gar unvoreingenommen dargestellt."

Das ist mMn ein weit gravierenderes Problem als ein paar Flacherdler und ich brauche auch sicher keinen Journalisten der mir erklärt was Schwachsinn ist und was nicht.
Zur Meinungsbildung bin ich aber auf verlässliche Informationen angewiesen. Jetzt stolpert man aber ständig über bewusstes Lügen, weglassen, Diffamierungen etc.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Man muss es leider akzeptieren, dass die überwiegende Anzahl von Menschen zu einem bestimmten Themengebiet jeweils absolut ahnungslos ist. Aber mitreden und mitentscheiden wollen sie.


Man muss erstmal akzeptieren das man bei den meisten Themengebieten keine Ahnung hat. Wie auch, geht gar nicht. Deswegen ist mit das schlimmste eine Presse wie wir sie momentan haben.

Das Ganze ist ansich ein großer Witz. Die ÖRs / Leitmedien prangern Demonstranten als Demokratiefeinde an und die Verantwortlichen die seit Jahren nichts anderes machen als zu hetzen und zu spalten sind diejenigen die eigentlich aufklären und informieren sollen. Neben den Gestalten die eigentlich politisch Verantwortlich sind.

Wer definiert denn regelmäßig die Lager? Ich bins nicht.


----------



## Kelemvor (31. August 2020)

Wer bei der Demo nicht gemerkt hat das Demokratische Rechte genutzt wurden um uns allen zu schaden hat den Knall noch nicht gehört.
Genau das was passiert ist war von den Organisatoren und den Gruppen im Schlepptau genauso und heftiger geplant.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja rechte Parteien sind demokratisch legitimiert. Wer mit denen mitläuft muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man denen zugerechnet wird.
> 
> Nebenbei heißt es Nazi, Nadsi wirkt sehr pseudointelektuell und krampfhaft, ey ich bin Anders.
> 
> Das die Demos friedlich waren, ja viele Leute haben friedlich die Verhaftung von Bill Gates, oder den Sturz der Regierung gefordert. Wie schön, haben sie ja friedlich gefordert.



Auch wenn es dir nicht passt---so ist das halt in einer Demokratie. Die dürfen fordern was sie wollen solange es friedlich abläuft und solange nicht zur Gewalt aufgerufen wird.

"Wer mit denen mitläuft muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man denen zugerechnet wird."
Klar, wenn jetzt die Grünen zu einem Umwelthema etwas fordern und die AfD hat zu dem Punkt dieselbe Position dann haben wir auf einmal "Grüne Nazis"?
Ist der Rechte mit der Regierung unzufrieden so wie ich bin ich aut. Rechtsaussen oder weil ich mich zufällig für dasselbe Thema einsetze das so gar nichts mit einer rechten Ideologie zu tun hat? Nur am Rand man muss nicht rechts sein um Merkel ******** zu finden ums mal platt auszudrücken.
Das Problem ist das man das Denken heutzutage gerne Journalisten überlässt die sicher nicht zur geistigen Elite zählen. 
"Wer mit denen mitläuft muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man denen zugerechnet wird" kann man seit Wochen in den Leitmedien lesen...
40 000 Teilnehmer um mal bei der offiziellen Zahl zu bleiben...und alle sind jetzt rechts weil vielleicht 1 Promille wirkliche Rechtsextreme mitgelaufen sind?
Schön wenn man es sich so einfach machen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dir nicht passt---so ist das halt in einer Demokratie. Die dürfen fordern was sie wollen solange es friedlich abläuft und solange nicht zur Gewalt aufgerufen wird.



Wurde aber. Schon vor der Demo.

Alleine das hätte für den Verbot wegen der Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit  ausgereicht, ist aber von den Gerichten überhaupt nicht beachtet worden.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2020)

Demokratie muss das aushalten. Je mehr man diese Menschen als Nazis verunglimpft, desto mehr wird sich die Bewegung verfestigen. Es gibt auch genug seltsame Gestalten aus der Esoterikecke auf linken Demos und trotzdem wirft man denen auch nicht vor Antifa oder Kommunist zu sein.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Wenn sie sich wie Nazis verhalten, sind es welche.

Und Weidel scheint nach nun auch plötzlich nichts mehr von ihrerem Staatsstreich wissen zu wollen. 



			
				https://www.volksverpetzer.de/bericht/waffengewalt-demo-verbot/ schrieb:
			
		

> *AFD VERSUCHT SICH AN DER EMPÖRUNG ZU BETEILIGEN*
> Die AfD, die bereits zuvor breit ihre Anhängerschaft mobilisiert hatte, ruft ebenfalls dazu auf, das Demo-Verbot zu missachten. Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Müller rief in einem Video auf: &#8220;Gehen wir auf die Straße, jetzt erst Recht. Wir müssen diesen Staatsstreich der Regierung beenden.&#8221; Auch die AfD verzerrt wieder einmal die Realität und fantasiert von einem &#8220;Staatsstreich&#8221;. Alice Weidel setzte dazu noch eine Lüge ab, um durch vermeintliche Ungerechtigkeit mehr Empörung ihrer rechtsextremen Basis zu erzeugen





			
				https://www.dw.com/de/emp%C3%B6rung-%C3%BCber-ausschreitungen-am-reichstag/a-54759308 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Fraktionsvorsitzende der AfD im Bundestag, Alice Weidel, hat die Vorfälle am Reichstagsgebäude kritisiert. "Es ist inakzeptabel, dass einige Chaoten nach der friedlichen Corona-Demonstration in Berlin die Polizei-Absperrungen vor dem Reichstag durchbrochen haben."


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. August 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wer bei der Demo nicht gemerkt hat das Demokratische Rechte genutzt wurden um uns allen zu schaden hat den Knall noch nicht gehört.
> Genau das was passiert ist war von den Organisatoren und den Gruppen im Schlepptau genauso und heftiger geplant.


Wo ist denn jetzt genau der Schaden?
Dass da massenhaft randaliert wurde ist mir neu.
Polizisten wurden zwar angegriffen, aber im Vergleich zu Hamburg 2017 war das noch Kindergarten.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Der Schaden liegt daran, das 40.000 Nazis nach Berlin kommen und ihre Infektionen verbreiten, welche sich dann durch die deutschlandweite Anreise überall im Land verteilen. Und dazu dann auch noch einen Staatsstreich versuchen.

Aber zumindest ersteres hat sich für die nächste Zeit erstmal erledigt, nachdem das Bundesverfassungsgericht nun entschieden hat, das solche Demos nicht mehr stattfinden dürfen.
Bundesverfassungsgericht: Corona-Protestcamp bleibt verboten | tagesschau.de

Und für den Schutz soll nun auch gesorgt werden.
Eskalation am Reichstag: Politik diskutiert besseren Schutz fuer Bundestag | tagesschau.de


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wer bei der Demo nicht gemerkt hat das Demokratische Rechte genutzt wurden um uns allen zu schaden hat den Knall noch nicht gehört.
> Genau das was passiert ist war von den Organisatoren und den Gruppen im Schlepptau genauso und heftiger geplant.


Was ist denn passiert ausser das einige Politiker ihr wahres "demokratisches" Gesicht gezeigt haben und Politik/Leitmedien jetzt gerne alle Kritiker einem negativ besetzen Lager zuordnen wollen? Frage ist wer den Knall noch immer nicht gehört hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Schaden liegt daran, das 40.000 Nazis nach Berlin kommen und ihre Infektionen verbreiten. Und dazu dann auch noch einen Staatsstreich versuchen.
> 
> Aber zumindest ersteres hat sich für die nächste Zeit erstmal erledigt, nachdem das Bundesverfassungsgericht nun entschieden hat, das solche Demos nicht mehr stattfinden dürfen.


Interessanter wären jetzt die Infektionszahlen, die müssten ja jetzt in die Höhe gehen.
Zudem ist es recht egal wer da demonstriert, wenn die Abstände nicht eingehalten werden, wird es da Verbreitung geben, wenn einer krank ist, egal ob mit Maske oder nicht.

Zudem: Wenn das 40000 Nazis gewesen wären, wäre das wahrscheinlich wesentlich gewalttätiger abgelaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Wie viel gewalttätiger soll es denn noch werden?? Wann haben Nazis schon mal versucht den Reichstag zu stürmen seit 45?

Und das dabei nur so wenig Nazis getötet wurden, liegt halt daran, das es in den Sicherheitsbehörden schon immer rechte Tendenzen gab. Auf Linke wäre direkt geschossen worden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie viel gewalttätiger soll es denn noch werden?? Wann haben Nazis schon mal versucht den Reichstag zu stürmen seit 45?



Du hast doch sicherlich noch die Bilder von Hamburg bei den G20-Demos in Erinnerung, also da massenhaft Läden zerstört und Autos angezündet wurden.
War hier definitiv nicht der Fall. Es gab also bereits viel gewalttätigere Demos.
Wenn die wirklich den Reichstag stürmen wollten und das planen würden, würden die auf jeden Fall Waffen mitnehmen und da zumindest ordentlich um den Reichstag herum randalieren.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und für den Schutz soll nun auch gesorgt werden.
> Eskalation am Reichstag: Politik diskutiert besseren Schutz fuer Bundestag | tagesschau.de



Ja, finde ich auch. Sowas geht gar nicht
Greenpeace-Aktivisten klettern auf Reichstag - die Bilder - Berliner Morgenpost

Eigentlich schade denn bei dem Thema bin ich im "Greenpeace Lager" und dank der neuesten Sippenhaftregeln jetzt wohl auch ein Demokratiefeind. 
Aber witzig wie sie alle plärren unsere Gestalter in Verantwortung anstatt zu reflektieren ob es nicht an ihnen liegt das es eine dermaßene Spaltung im Land gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die wirklich den Reichstag stürmen wollten und das planen würden, würden die auf jeden Fall Waffen mitnehmen und da zumindest ordentlich um den Reichstag herum randalieren.



Es wurde aufgerufen die Waffen mitzunehmen und es gab auch etliche Festnahmen wegen illegalem Waffenbesitz.
Wie viele genau ist noch nicht bekannt. Und auch nicht, ob die Polizei dabei nun endlich ihre verschwundene Munition wiedergefunden hat.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

Sorry aber alleine die Rethorik mit "Sturm auf den Reichstag"...
Was für ein gewaltsamer Sturm...


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Die Nazis haben selbst dazu aufgerufen den Reichstag zu stürmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Sorry aber alleine die Rethorik mit "Sturm auf den Reichstag"...
> Was für ein gewaltsamer Sturm...


Das sind die reißerischen Twitter-Hashtags.
Eher Dummgeschwätz als Realität.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Eher Dummgeschwätz als Realität.



Falsch. Es sind Ankündigungen von Straftaten, die selbst strafbar sind. 
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/126.html
§ 111 StGB - Einzelnorm

Und wie der NSU, die Anschläge in Halle und Hanau und der Mord an Lübke zeigen auch in die Relativität umgesetzt werden.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die wirklich den Reichstag stürmen wollten und das planen würden, würden die auf jeden Fall Waffen mitnehmen und da zumindest ordentlich um den Reichstag herum randalieren.



Es wurden in der Vergangenheit wiederholt Waffen- und Munitionsverstecke von Rechtsextremen Gruppen bzw Mitgliedern durch den Staat ausgehoben.

Und sorry, aber immer wenn ein Ereignis durch Rechtsextreme stattfindet, dann kommen immer irgendwelche Leute, die dann mit "Aber was ist mit den Linken?" ankommen.  Das nennt man übrigens Derailing (hatte ich mal vor einer Weile gegoogelt, weil es einfach nur übelst abnervt). Das nervt doch gewaltig, und lenkt vor allem vom Thema ab.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Es sind Ankündigungen von Straftaten, die selbst strafbar sind.
> § 126 StGB Störung des öffentlichen Friedens durch Androhung... - dejure.org
> § 111 StGB - Einzelnorm
> 
> Und wie der NSU, die Anschläge in Halle und Hanau und der Mord an Lübke zeigen auch in die Relativität umgesetzt werden.



So etwas gibt es leider genau wie die Gewaltaufrufe und Umsetzung von Linksextrem.
Reicht mir immer noch nicht um 40000 Mitbürger pauschal zu diffamieren.
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal mit Ursache und Wirkung beginnen, sprich sich die Frage zu stellen was 40000 Mitbürger an einem Wochenende auf die Straße treibt mit dem Wissen in ÖR und Leitmedien aufs übelste diffamiert zu werden. Interessiert aber nicht.
Die Demo war böse...alles Idioten und gut ist.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Reicht mir immer noch nicht um 40000 Mitbürger pauschal zu diffamieren.



Die sind zusammen losgelatscht. Haben absolut keine, der vorab vereinbarten Regeln eingehalten, und diffamierten sich mit ihrem Auftreten selbst.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Es wurden in der Vergangenheit wiederholt Waffen- und Munitionsverstecke von Rechtsextremen Gruppen bzw Mitgliedern durch den Staat ausgehoben.
> 
> Und sorry, aber immer wenn ein Ereignis durch Rechtsextreme stattfindet, dann kommen immer irgendwelche Leute, die dann mit "Aber was ist mit den Linken?" ankommen.  Das nennt man übrigens Derailing (hatte ich mal vor einer Weile gegoogelt, weil es einfach nur übelst abnervt). Das nervt doch gewaltig, und lenkt vor allem vom Thema ab.



Ach so und es nervt nicht das ständig bei allem was kritisch gegen die Regierung, Medien geäußert wird die Nazikeule kommt?
Und die Frage ist ja berechtigt...warum werden die einen Extremen medial anders behandelt als die anderen ?


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die sind zusammen losgelatscht. Haben absolut keine, der vorab vereinbarten Regeln eingehalten, und diffamierten sich mit ihrem Auftreten selbst.


Da das leider nicht den Tatsachen entspricht...reicht nicht

Ich empfehle dir ungeschnitten Gespräche zwischen Veranstalter und der Polizei ohne Meinungskommentare.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach so und es nervt nicht das ständig bei allem was kritisch gegen die Regierung, Medien geäußert wird die Nazikeule kommt?
> Und die Frage ist ja berechtigt...warum werden die einen Extremen medial anders behandelt als die anderen ?



Kritisch? Wo sind diese Bekloppten denn kritisch? Außer Hetze, Populismus und irgendwelche Sprüche kam doch nichts. Keiner von denen hat irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge und Begründungen für Probleme innerhalb deren Verständnis vorgebracht. Nur gepöbelt.


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2020)

Jetzt würde mich brennend interessieren, welche politisch, historisch und menschlich gänzlich unverfänglichen Motivationen es für das Schwenken der schwarz-weiß-roten Reichsflagge geben könnte. Mag ja sein, dass so eine Demo auch immer ein Gelegenheit für Freunde des Reenactment ist, von denen ein Teil nur rein zufällig andere szenetypische Merkmale (einschlägige Tätowierungen, Wahl der Kleidung etc.) aufweist, allein mir fehlt der Glaube. 

Wenn Greenpeace unerlaubt auf dem Reichstag herumkraxelt, verstößt das zwar auch gegen mein Ordnungsverständnis, allerdings stellt Greenpeace meines Wissens die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung nicht in Frage. Wobei, ich muss noch mal ins Grundgesetz schauen, ob dort beispielsweise Kohlekraft nicht womöglich doch als unveräußerlicher Pfeiler der Bundesrepublik festgehalten wird.

Falls nicht, würde ich solche Nebelkerzen gerne in der Schublade B wie "Blödsinn" einlagern, wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat ...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Spinner auf diesen Demos haben alle ähnliche Beweggründe. "Hilfe Gates will uns alle mit einem Chip versehen und mit 5G verstrahlen".
> Da ist es egal, welchen man rauspickt einer bescheuerter als der andere.



Der Beitrag zeugt von viel Arroganz, genau deshalb sind einige hier nicht ernstzunehmen.
Mag sein, dass 5% der Teilnehmer daran glauben, dass Coronaviren nicht existieren oder dass 5G den Coronavirus auslöst.
Ein kleiner Teil der Demonstranten sind auch Nazis, Esoteriker und was weiß ich.

90% davon sind aber Menschen, welche die Maßnahmen in deren Ausmaß nicht für notwendig oder angezeigt halten, was korrekt ist und mittlerweile anhand vieler Studien, Todeszahlen ganz konkret belegbar ist.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer soll denn bitte für das nicht mehr existente Deutsche Reich den Friedensvertrag unterzeichnen, oder wollen die den ollen Bismark wieder ausbuddeln?



Wen interessiert eigentlich diese Demo um Hildmann vor dem Reichstag?
Da stürzt sich doch nur die Presse darauf, um den eigentlichen Sinn der Demo zu verleugnen und Menschen in Schubladen einzuordnen, dass dieser Spinner noch auf freiem Fuß ist, obwohl er in seiner Telegram Gruppe ständig zu Straftaten aufruft, das kann ich mir nicht erklären.

Vielleicht ist er ja auch ein V-Mann und bekommt Geld dafür, wer weiß.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Schaden liegt daran, das 40.000 Nazis nach Berlin kommen und ihre Infektionen verbreiten, welche sich dann durch die deutschlandweite Anreise überall im Land verteilen.



ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Du verbreitest hier Fake News und bist als Linksextremer nicht besser wie die Nadsis.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Kritisch? Wo sind diese Bekloppten denn kritisch? Außer Hetze, Populismus und irgendwelche Sprüche kam doch nichts.



Da kommt schon relativ viel, so ehrlich muss man sein, dazu müsste man das ganze aber nicht nur inhaltlich überfliegen.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Keiner von denen hat irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge und Begründungen für Probleme innerhalb deren Verständnis vorgebracht.



Der Lösungsvorschlag ist eine gewisse Quote an Toten zu akzeptieren und normal weiterzuleben, anstatt die Coronatoten zu reduzieren und mit den Toten, die durch die Maßnahmen verursacht wurden, zu verrechnen.
Als Beispiel dient momentan Frankreich, welche schon seit 2 Monaten mehr gemeldete Infizierte als im März und April haben, aber bei den Todeszahlen nur 1/100 der im Frühjahr.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Polizisten wurden zwar angegriffen, aber im Vergleich zu Hamburg 2017 war das noch Kindergarten.


Hätte man das gleiche "Deeskalationskonzept" wie bei G20 gefahren, oh weh, dann sähen die Schlagzeilen heute anders aus.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hätte man das gleiche "Deeskalationskonzept" wie bei G20 gefahren, oh weh, dann sähen die Schlagzeilen heute anders aus.



Linke und Rechte Gewalt- Straftaten unterscheiden sich in der Anzahl übrigens gar nicht, beide sind in etwa gleich hoch.
Zu behaupten, die größenteils völlig friedliche Demo hätte sich zum G20 Gipfel entwickeln können, zeugt von kompletter Faktenleugnung.



> Geisel trat mit 18 Jahren in die SED ein. Nachdem die DDR-Volkskammer das Massaker auf dem Platz des himmlischen Friedens in Peking "mit lang anhaltendem Beifall begrüßte", sei er nach eigenen Angaben nach einer vierjährigen Mitgliedschaft im Jahre 1989 aus der SED wieder ausgetreten.[SUP][1][/SUP] Über seine Zeit in der SED sagte er später, dass er &#8222;nicht stolz&#8220; darauf sei, aber er &#8222;schäme&#8220; sich nicht. Er sehe seine SED-Zeit vor allem als &#8222;eine Zeit des Erwachsenwerdens und der Loslösung vom Elternhaus&#8220; und als &#8222;Beginn des selbstständigen Denkens und der selbstständigen Entscheidungen&#8220;.[SUP][1][/SUP]


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

@Flüsterkatze

Ist halt schon komisch wenn Dir nichts anderes übrigbleibt als Ken Jebsen in Schutz zu nehmen - sagt im Grunde alles. 
Jebsen bedient das Narrativ der jüdischen Weltverschwörung - was daraus entstehen kann hat vor garnicht allzulanger Zeit ein etwas unbegnadeter Maler sehr drastisch aufgezeigt. Aber ja, es reicht ja zu sagen, er sei kein Antisemit weil die Mail die er geschrieben hatte Pre-Rauswurd beim RBB, ein Gag gewesen sein soll. 



> Seine Überzeugung, die Mächtigen der USA würden von Menschen mit jüdischen Wurzeln gesteuert, deren Ziel die &#8222;Schaffung eines israelischen Großreichs&#8220; sei, hält er nicht für judenfeindlich. Jebsen behauptete, Zionisten kontrollierten die UN, den Internationalen Währungsfonds und die Atomenergiebehörde.


 Umstrittenes Festival in Brandenburg: Feiern mit Verschwoerungstheoretikern - Berlin - Tagesspiegel - Link aus Jebsens Wiki Eintrag.
Vergleiche hiermit: Weltjudentum &#8211; Wikipedia

Ken mal zusammengefasst: KenFM: Ken Jebsen, der gefaehrliche Querfront-Demagoge &#8211; Belltower.News


Wenn Querdenken als ernsthafte Kritik an der Krisenbewältigung der Regierung gesehen werden will, muss sich diese Bewegung am Kopf drastisch verändern. 
&#8222;Querdenken 621&#8220; Kooperieren mit... - Der Rote Rabe -BlogSpot fuer politische Kultur- | Facebook
Man sehe den netten Herren mit "All lives matter" Oberbekleidung. Meet Ralph Bühler, schon in Kandel am Start.

Thorsten Schulte - Redner bei Pegida & Redner bei Querdenken.
Heiko Schrang - dazu sag ich garnix, das muss man selbst lesen Rechtsalternative Medien:  Wie Heiko Schrang sich als &#8222;friedlicher Kaempfer&#8220; der rechten Esoterik inszeniert &#8211; Belltower.News

Stephan Bergmann ist da Pressesprecher: https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...an-bergmann-im-netz-verbreitete/26054768.html
Das Video, indem er seinen FacebookAccount zeigt - auf dem da auf einmal garkeine solchen Postings mehr zu sehen sind (oh noes, man kann Beiträge löschen, no Shit Sherlock) erspar ich Dir mal.

Ich frage nochmal: Willst du wirklich, wenn du ein ernstes Anliegen bezüglich der Covid Politik unserer Regierung hast, dass SOLCHE Typen Dir auf der Bühne einen vorsabbeln? Ihr wollt, dass ich die Demonstranten ernst nehme und muss mir anschauen wie die einem Typen zujubeln der versucht Ihnen seine Kraftkerzen anzudrehen? Ja mann, dann kipp Dir halt Kristalle in dein Wasser und ummantel deine Wasserleitung und kauf Kerzen von der Glatze, aber denk doch nicht, dass ich sowas ernst nehmen kann. Da wollen echt Leute dem RKI sagen wie die Ihren Job zu machen haben und lassen sich von solchen Gauklern einen andrehen. Schön verpackt in rechte Esoterik - und direkt danach der KandelDepp.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist halt schon komisch wenn Dir nichts anderes übrigbleibt...



@Hoffnungslos

Interessanterweise hatte da die "Flüsterkatze" ein paar gute Punkte getroffen, nämlich das was mir auch schon aufgefallen war.
Grundsätzlich schwimmst du nur auf der Welle von Assoziationen, ad Hominem Argumenten , dabei ist die Botschaft der Demos völlig klar. Maßnahmen beenden, reduzieren, Angstmacherei beenden, usw.

Größenteils sind deine Aussagen wer wo angeblich aufgetreten sei, auch reine Erfindungen, sprich Lügen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> als Ken Jebsen in Schutz zu nehmen - sagt im Grunde alles.



Die Einstellung von Ken Jebsen (Jüdische Weltverschwörung oder Antisemitismus verbreitete er meines Wissens überhaupt nicht) ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Hauptteil der Demonstranten alles andere als Nazis waren. Das sagt auch der Verfassungsschutz.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich frage nochmal: Willst du wirklich, wenn du ein ernstes Anliegen bezüglich der Covid Politik unserer Regierung hast, dass SOLCHE Typen Dir auf der Bühne einen vorsabbeln?



Aber dass die hier von dir behaupteten Nazis auf der Bühne waren, hat Wispercat doch widerlegt.
Wenn ich jetzt suchen würde, dann finde ich bestimmt auch Linke Redner, die irgendwann mal etwas kritisches rausgehauen haben.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Da wollen echt Leute dem RKI sagen wie die Ihren Job zu machen haben und lassen sich von solchen Gauklern einen andrehen. Schön verpackt in rechte Esoterik - und direkt danach der KandelDepp.



Die nehmen doch die Zahlen des RKI und kommen auf eine andere Einschätzung, was IFR Rate, Infektionsgeschehen usw angeht.
Dein Problem ist, dass du Demonstranten die eine andere Meinung als du vertreten, generell abqualifizierst und dich als größter Nazi darstellst, wahrscheinlich ohne es zu merken. Dir täte etwas Selbstreflektion gut, also dein Handeln und die Art der Diskussionsweise zu hinterfragen, wenn du permanent auf Scheinargumente setzt.

Oder hat man das als Krisenmanager gelernt, zur Deeskalation erstmal n ad Hominem zu zünden und dann nur noch auf der Welle zu segeln?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> ... Das Ganze ist ansich ein großer Witz. Die ÖRs / Leitmedien prangern Demonstranten als Demokratiefeinde an und die Verantwortlichen die seit Jahren nichts anderes machen als zu hetzen und zu spalten sind diejenigen die eigentlich aufklären und informieren sollen. ...


Gegen die Maskenpflicht zu demonstrieren wäre ungefähr so wie die Querfront gegen jede Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Die können alle weg, überall. Es reicht §1, da niemand einen anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährden darf. Dazu gibt es dann an bestimmten Stellen Phonbeschränkungen. Du siehst, ein total sinnvoller Vorschlag, man weiß aber um die Deppen um einen rum und fordert tunlichst keine Abschaffung aller Geschwindigkeitsregelungen.

Und genauso sieht es bei dieser Demonstration aus. Was um Himmelswillen nochmal ist an Masken und Abstand ein Problem? Das Fordern, alle Maßnahmen abzuschaffen ist absolut absurd. Es gibt genug Beispiele, wann und wo es sehr schnell geht. Chöre z.B. mit gemeinsamen lauten Singen und eng nebeneinander stehend sind tabu, ebenso wie Sportveranstaltungen mit betrunkenen und grölenden Fanatikern. Wer gegen diese Verbote demonstriert, hat die Einschläge nicht gehört und findet es vermutlich auch ok, mit 200km/h durch die Stadt zu fahren. Ich habe das früher durchaus gemacht, nachts um 3:00 auf vierspurigen Straßen mit Zäunen links und rechts. Ich würde aber niemals auf die Idee kommen, zu fordern, dass es erlaubt wird. 

Was machen die Journalisten? Sie beschreiben Demonstrationen, sie bemerken, dass es aberwitzige Verschwörungstheorien gibt und sie stellen fest, dass naive Demonstranten sich von Rechtsradikalen einfangen lassen. Zum Glück haben wir eine freie Presse, die genau diese Themen darstellt. Demonstranten die behaupten "Es gibt keine Viren" kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen. Ebenso jene, die von Diktatur sprechen. Usw. Und Deppen als Deppen darzustellen ist vielleicht nicht höflich, aber in diesem Fall angebracht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt keine Leuchte sein um festzustellen das die gesamte Demo diffamiert werden sollte.
> Keine Kritik zum Verhalten der Polizei die leider Weisungsgebunden ist und die Situation wohl noch verschärft hat was Abstand halten betrifft.
> 
> Ein schönes Beispiel:
> ...


Die Demo hat sich selbst diffamiert.  Kaum Masken, kein Abstand, diverse Redner aus dem rechtsextremen Milieu.  Aber bestimmt wurden die Redner auch von den ÖR eingeschleust.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hatte da die "Flüsterkatze" ein paar gute Punkte getroffen, nämlich das was mir auch schon aufgefallen war.
> Grundsätzlich schwimmst du nur auf der Welle von Assoziationen, ad Hominem Argumenten , dabei ist die Botschaft der Demos völlig klar. Maßnahmen beenden, reduzieren, Angstmacherei beenden, usw.



Ach, ich dachte die Botschaft von Querdenken ist, dass Michael Ballweg OB von Stuttgart werden will und Neuwahlen im Bund fordert.
Oh, das wusstest du garnicht?



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Einstellung von Ken Jebsen (Jüdische Weltverschwörung oder Antisemitismus verbreitete er meines Wissens überhaupt nicht) ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Hauptteil der Demonstranten alles andere als Nazis waren. Das sagt auch der Verfassungsschutz.



Also Whisper sagt, Jebsen sei kein Antisemit - du sagst jetzt es sei egal dass er Antisemit sei, weil die Demonstranten ja nicht alle Nazis seien.  Also findest du es per se in Ordnung wenn solche Leute öffentlich auf Demos auftreten 
Super Idee, da zitier ich mich direkt mal selbst:



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, den Demoteilnehmern mag es um eine Corona Demo gehen, den Veranstaltern aber um mehr. Querdenken will vorgezogene Neuwahlen erwirken. Wissen das wirklich alle die da mitmachen & auftreten? Ist man sich dieses politischen Ziels, mit allen Konsequenzen bewusst? Es wird ja nicht nur nach außen demonstriert, sondern auch nach innen demagogisiert - durch Redner wie Jebsen & Co. Und dann trennen eben einige nichtmehr zwischen Corona Demo und Programm der rechten Parteien, bleiben bei alternativen Medien hängen etc. Klar hilfts nicht wenn man sich über die Menschen lustig macht - aber was bleibt anderes übrig. Die Teilnehmer der Prousa Studie werden als überwiegend selbstdenkend, intelligent und "hohe kritische Geisteshaltung (hohes Maß an Reflexionsvermögen)" beschrieben, genau das Selbstbild was viele haben die sich VT reinziehen. War mit den Truth Movement Typen nach 9/11 nichts anderes. Nur merken die garnicht, dass Sie in einer Filterblase hocken.
> 
> Und genau ist das perfide Ziel. Wen glaubst du würden - angenommen Sonntag wären Bundestagswahlen - die Covidioten wählen? Nachdem man sich über Wochen Jebsen, Querdenken usw. reingezogen hat? Erkennst du da ein Muster? Ich leider schon. Parteien vom Rechten Rand bedienen diese Narrative und suggerieren gleichzeitig, nicht nur eine Alternative zu sein, sondern es ja auch besser zu machen. [...] Oder kann man sich schon ernsthaft fragen was für - angeblich in hohem Maße kritische Geister mit einem hohen Maß an Reflexionsvermögen - Menschen diesen unfassbar dummen Schwachsinn denn bitte ernstnehmen.



Meine Kritik lautet: Wenn "normale" Menschen Seite an Seite mit Nazis demonstrieren und von einschlägigen Rednern beschallt werden, dann ist das Demagogie in Reinkultur. Das ist Rattenfängerei im Tarnmantel der Impfgegner, der Esoteriker, all den Spinnern die Rechte Positionen in Geschwurbel verpacken. Und Dir & Whisper macht das nichts aus solange man nur nicht genügend Glatzen mit Flaggen sieht.

Ich würd mir so wünschen dass all die Gabis und Günthers auf der Demo klarstellen, dass eine Vereinnahmung der Proteste durch den Rechten Rand nicht geduldet wird, weil er die Message in den Dreck zieht. Stattdessen wird sich eingeigelt und alles was von außen kommt ist "Lügenpresse" oder wie hier im Thread schon gefallen "GEZ Medien". 
Extrem hohe Begabung zur Reflexion diese Menschen... extrem. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber dass die hier von dir behaupteten Nazis auf der Bühne waren, hat Wispercat doch widerlegt.
> Wenn ich jetzt suchen würde, dann finde ich bestimmt auch Linke Redner, die irgendwann mal etwas kritisches rausgehauen haben.



Ich hab nicht behauptet dass diese beiden auf der Bühne standen, aber - nennen wir sie Personen mit einschlägigem Gedankengut - standen definitiv auf der Bühne. Siehe meinen Post #11967
Ich hab behauptet, Querdenken hätte diese beiden Holocaustleugner eingeladen. Und grade da einer von beiden auf sehr vielen dieser Demos rumturnt wird er mindestens geduldet. Vllt etwas unsauber formuliert - mea culpa. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die nehmen doch die Zahlen des RKI und kommen auf eine andere Einschätzung, was IFR Rate, Infektionsgeschehen usw angeht.
> Dein Problem ist, dass du Demonstranten die eine andere Meinung als du vertreten, generell abqualifizierst und dich als größter Nazi darstellst, wahrscheinlich ohne es zu merken. Dir täte etwas Selbstreflektion gut, also dein Handeln und die Art der Diskussionsweise zu hinterfragen, wenn du permanent auf Scheinargumente setzt.



Oh eine andere Einschätzung. Na dann. Ich dachte schon die arbeiten mit wissenschaftlich fundierten Zahlen.
Hier im Forum gibts einen 9/11 Thread. Da hat Schaffe mir damals nicht glauben wollen, dass corroded im Deutschen die Bedeutung korrodiert besitzt. Stattdessen hat er drauf rumgeritten, dass es geschmolzen sein sollte und das wäre ja garnicht möglich weil das Feuer wäre ja garnicht so heiß gewesen weil der Treibstoff und so. Soviel zu "andere Einschätzungen". Man nennt das auch alternative Fakten, immerhin hatte jemand aus dem Truth Movement Umfeld behauptet, corroded wäre in dem Falle mit melted gleichzusetzen. Das wurde dann auch nichtmehr hinterfragt...

Und ich wiederhole mich.
Wenn da Typen auftreten die Ihr Geld mit Untergangsbüchern und Wertanlagen (die den Untergang natürlich überstehen) oder mit spirituellen Kerzenverkäufen verdienen, oder Anwältinnen die aus Verfolgungswahn in die Psychiatrie eingeliefert wurden dann fehlt mir einfach die Expertise um dem RKI die Stirn zu bieten. Man kann mit mir diskutieren und ich hör mir andere Meinungen gerne an. Ob ich sie dann für sinnvoll halte, oder bezweifle dass es bei meinem Gegenüber intelligentes Leben überhaupt gibt, das bewerte dann wohl noch ich. Lustig wie du von Scheinargumenten sprichst und ein zentrales Thema die "Impfpflicht gegen Corona" bei den Demos ist, obwohl dazu noch nichts, nada, null feststeht.

Aber schön zu sehen, dass du Antisemiten auf Demos duldest und diejenigen, die das kritisieren als Nazi bezeichnest.  Zeigt wenigstens deutlich wo du dich positionierst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> ...  Aber bestimmt wurden die Redner auch von den ÖR eingeschleust.


Du bist ja auch schon von der Systempresse manipuliert und weichgespült und erkennst nicht, dass die .....
_(irgendeine noch so dämliche Verschwörungstheroie einsetzt)_



hoffgang schrieb:


> ... Meine Kritik lautet: Wenn "normale"  Menschen Seite an Seite mit Nazis demonstrieren und von einschlägigen  Rednern beschallt werden, dann ist das Demagogie in Reinkultur. Das ist  Rattenfängerei im Tarnmantel der Impfgegner, der Esoteriker, all den  Spinnern die Rechte Positionen in Geschwurbel verpacken. Und Dir &  Whisper macht das nichts aus solange man nur nicht genügend Glatzen mit  Flaggen sieht.....


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer vielleicht, dass ich immer dann Angst habe, wenn Deppen anfangen zu denken. Da kommt selten etwas vernünftiges heraus. Wer Zuckerkügelchen gegen Krankheiten einsetzt und diese an andere als "MAdikament" empfiehlt, ist intellektuell nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen. Und das betrifft leider Millionen im Land, Unwissende und leicht zu Manipilierende.  Das einzige, was hilft ist Bildung und dagegen wehren sich weite Teile der Gesellschaft.


----------



## JePe (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> (...)40.000 Nazis(...)ihre Infektionen(...)Staatsstreich(...)



Du meine Guete ...

Kann es sein, dass Du Dich genau so verrannt hast wie die Luegenpresse-bruellenden Spaziergaenger von Dresden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2020)

Und wieder ein Baustein für die Gefährlichkeit. Bedingt durch das Enzym Furin kommt das Coronavirus auch in die Plazenta und richtet bei Ungeborenen vermutlich Schäden an. Wir werden es erleben. Ich wünsche allen Schwangeren viel Glück, achtet auf Euch! Es geht erst einmal nur um einen Fall, aber Vorsicht ist in der aktuellen Zeit des Unwissens immer besser, als hinterher den Schlamassel zu haben. Viren, die sich im Gehirn von Kindern ausbreiten, sind nicht witzig

_".... Fall das Neugeborene voraussichtlich auch ansteckend ist&#8220;, so der  leitende Oberarzt an der Klinik für Geburtshilfe der Universität Kiel.  &#8222;Offenbar scheint sich dies unter anderem in einer Infektion des Gehirns  zu manifestieren&#8220;, führt Pecks weiter aus. Mit bildgebenden Verfahren  hatten die Autoren der aktuellen Publikation Läsionen der weißen  Hirnsubstanz nachweisen können, die sie einer vaskulären Inflammation  zuschreiben. ..."_
COVID-19 bei Schwangeren: Wie das SARS-CoV-2-Virus zum Ungeborenen...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Schaden liegt daran, das 40.000 Nazis nach Berlin kommen


Das mag im Einzelfall übertrieben sein, aber ich gehe mit. Der Begriff "Nazi" ist ein ganz schwacher. Das hat nichts mit Storch Heinar bekleidetem gewaltbereitem glatzköpfigem Stiernacken zu tun, der Begriff ist viel weiter. Wir erinnern uns, 1945 war jeder in Detuschland ein Nazi, und dann redet mal mit den alten Leuten.

Wer mit Verfassungsfeinden demonstriert und deren Ziel propagiert, gehört dazu. Altes deutsches Sprichwort: "Mitgefangen, mitgehangen" Es liegt an jedem selber, mit wem er demonstriert, ich z.B. verlasse jede Demonstration sofort, sobald ein Stein oder eine Flasche fliegt. Sofort.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2020)

Wusste gar nicht das anspucken such Grundrecht ist(auch wenn ich den Jens Spahn nicht mag )
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Corona: Indien bricht Rekord




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und  Wir werden es erleben. Ich wünsche allen Schwangeren viel Glück, achtet auf Euch!
> ...



Btw mehr Hebammen und geburtsstation braucht das Land, darum könnte man auch eine demo machen, ist ja auch nicht gut bestellt.    aber interessiert sich niemand wie für gute Pflege


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Btw mehr Hebammen und geburtsstation braucht das Land, darum könnte man auch eine demo machen, ist ja auch nicht gut bestellt.    aber interessiert sich niemand wie für gute Pflege


"KONZERNDIKTATUR"  

Naja, im Prinzip kann man das so sehen, man versucht seit Jahren die Hebammen mit unerträglich teuren privaten Versicherungen zur Aufgabe zu zwingen und sie dann billig im Krankenhaus anzustellen. Damit werden wie immer zehntausende arm, und die handvoll Krankenhausbesitzer entsprechend reicher. Schöne neue Welt des Neokapitalismus.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. August 2020)

Es interessiert auch niemanden das nach wie vor Millionen Kinder in Armut leben in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Es gibt so viel für das es sich lohnen würde zu kämpfen aber ... ... ...


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Lösungsvorschlag ist eine gewisse Quote an Toten zu akzeptieren



Ich habe gehört du bezahlst dann für die Beerdigungen und versorgst die Hinterbliebenen ohne das es die Allgemeinheit es tut.

Ein Engel auf Erden.  
Ein Engel auf Erden Intro -  HQ - YouTube





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "KONZERNDIKTATUR"
> 
> Naja, im Prinzip kann man das so sehen, man versucht seit Jahren die Hebammen mit unerträglich teuren privaten Versicherungen zur Aufgabe zu zwingen und sie dann billig im Krankenhaus anzustellen. Damit werden wie immer zehntausende arm, und die handvoll Krankenhausbesitzer entsprechend reicher. Schöne neue Welt des Neokapitalismus.



Geburtshilfe: Warum es in Deutschland nicht genug Hebammen gibt - DER SPIEGEL
"Demnach mussten seit 2015 bereits mehr als 50 Kreißsäle in Deutschland schließen, weil es an Hebammen mangelt oder weil sich Geburten für Kliniken finanziell nicht mehr lohnen. "



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Es interessiert auch niemanden das nach wie vor Millionen Kinder in Armut leben in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Es gibt so viel für das es sich lohnen würde zu kämpfen aber ... ... ...



jo und falls mal ein Dickes Alkoholsteuer kommt wie in der Türkei/Norwegen?, dann stehen die Leute auf... wetten ^^?


----------



## Amigo (31. August 2020)

Seid ihr es nicht leid eure substanzlosen Phrasen gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder runter zu leiern? Nur Nazis dort... nur Spinner... niemand hat Lösungsvorschläge... macht euch nicht weiter lächerlich! 
Akzeptiert doch einfach die Fakten sowie Ängste der Bürger und beschäftigt und hinterfragt diese objektiv. Ihr solltet zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen, als bisher. 
Wollen manche aber gar nicht... oder trauen sich noch nicht? 

Normale Bürger mit Meinungen

Corona Demo Polen
Corona Demo UK
Corona Demo France

Aber hängt euch ruhig weiter an iwelchen Minderheiten auf, die in der Presse priorisiert werden... kein Wunder, dass nur Nazis da sind, wenn die Medien es so propagieren... die fühlen sich ja gerufen!  

Ich hatte eine super Demo, die im Morgengrauen mit Tanz, Trank und anderen Freuden im Tiergarten endete...


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

Hmmm... Freuden im Tiergarten... Context is for Kings...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ....oder weil sich Geburten für Kliniken finanziell nicht mehr lohnen. "...


Das ist der springende Punkt. Die Krankenkassen bezahlen zu wenig., Wohl dem, der privat versichert ist. Der bekommt eine Hebamme, oder man zahl privat dazu.

Schöne neue Welt des Neokapitalismus ....
Wer arm ist, stirb früher.


----------



## Johnny05 (31. August 2020)

Es muss endlich viel härter gegen radikale Demonstranten durchgegriffen  werden. Sich für etwas vehement einzusetzen ist die eine Sache, aber  Politiker, Polizisten, Medienvertreter etc. so asozial verbal zu  beschimpfen, zu bespucken (und das in der gefährlichen Zeit von Corona)  und Drohgebärden zeigen jemanden körperlich anzugehen geht überhaupt  nicht!
So etwas wie in Berlin (Reichstagerstürmung, provokante  Aktionen vor der Russischen Botschaft etc.) hätte überhaupt nicht  passieren dürfen. Da sind friedliche Demonstranten so blöd und lassen  sich von NeoNazis und den so genannten Reichsbürgern  instrumentalisieren, wie dumm kann man nur sein.Und das diese "friedlichen" Demonstranten sich von den braunen Vollidioten "distanzieren" ist auch nur eine dämliche Aussage , weil diese viel zu spät kam.An die Corona - Leugner ,Verharmloser,Verschwörungstheoretiker ,Realitätsverweigerer und braunem Abschaum : Wenn es Euch in Deutschland nicht gefällt  , weil es Euch gegen Strich geht , es hindert Euch niemand daran zu gehen.Am besten nach Russland,da habt ihr dann eueren "starken Mann" dem es ja angeblich laut euch Attila Hildmann-Fanboys so fehlt.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sich eben eine (vermutlich sogar eher kleine) Teilmenge der Demonstrierenden völlig gehirnamputiert verhält und damit alle, die wie du sachlich die Regierung kritisieren wollen in Misskredit bringen. Und da die dann besonders laut sind und wohl auch besonders hohe Einschaltquoten erzeugen (wer will schon friedliche Demonstaranten mit Maske und Abstand sehen...) sind die auch leider entsprechend häufig in den Medien zu sehen.



Man hat auf jeder Demo die Fanatiker/Verrückten/Spinner und Extremen dabei. Zwangsläufig, jeder kann zu einer Demo gehen, wie willst du das denn verhindern? 
Das ist nun wirklich nichts neues... Neu ist, dass man jetzt die Gesinnung der Teilmenge über sämtliche Teilnehmer drüber streuselt während üblicherweise ganz anders Bericht erstattet wird. 

Auf der BLM-Demo in Wien waren auch Nationalsozialisten: Rechtsradikale versuchten Anti-Rassismus-Demo in Wien zu stoeren

So wie es sich gehört hat man dort aber nicht aus jedem Teilnehmer einen Rechtsextremen gemacht, à la "Tausende BLM-Nazis in Wien!" 
Da wurde von einem "rechten Störeinfluss" gesprochen. Der Artikel relativiert sogar das Missachten des Mindestabstandes weil eine "besonders große Anzahl" an Menschen mit der Maske unterwegs war.


----------



## fipS09 (31. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> So wie es sich gehört hat man dort aber nicht aus jedem Teilnehmer einen Rechtsextremen gemacht, à la "Tausende BLM-Nazis in Wien!"
> Da wurde von einem "rechten Störeinfluss"



Hier war es aber genau andersrum. Schau dir an wer da auf den Bühnen stand. Das war kein "rechter Störeinfluss", sondern eher ein Störeinfluss aus der politischen Mitte.

Ist ein Unterschied ob die Spinner zu meiner angemeldeten Demo kommen, oder ob ich bei deren Demo mitlaufe.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hier war es aber genau andersrum. Schau dir an wer da auf den Bühnen stand. Das war kein "rechter Störeinfluss", sondern eher ein Störeinfluss aus der politischen Mitte.
> 
> Ist ein Unterschied ob die Spinner zu meiner angemeldeten Demo kommen, oder ob ich bei deren Demo mitlaufe.



Man hatte Rechtsextreme auf die Bühne eingeladen?
Die Demo wurde von Rechtsextremen organisiert?


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Man hat auf jeder Demo die Fanatiker/Verrückten/Spinner und Extremen dabei. Zwangsläufig, jeder kann zu einer Demo gehen, wie willst du das denn verhindern?
> Das ist nun wirklich nichts neues... Neu ist, dass man jetzt die Gesinnung der Teilmenge über sämtliche Teilnehmer drüber streuselt während üblicherweise ganz anders Bericht erstattet wird.
> 
> Auf der BLM-Demo in Wien waren auch Nationalsozialisten: Rechtsradikale versuchten Anti-Rassismus-Demo in Wien zu stoeren
> ...




Und ist man mit den Nazis mitgelaufen oder hat man versucht sie zu entfernen?

Übrigens mal eine (unvollständige) Liste mit mutmaßlichen Teilnehmern.

_Martin Sellner (IB)_
_Jürgen Elsässer (compact)_
_Nicolai Nehrling (&#8222;Der Volkslehrer&#8220_
_Johanne Liesegang (&#8222;Aufbruch Gold rot schwarz&#8220;, Reichsbürgerin)_
_Rüdiger Hoffmann (wegen versuchten Mordes verurteilter Ex-NPDler)_
_Oliver Flesch (rechtsextremer Blogger)_
_Chris Ares (rechtsextremer Musiker)_
_Emma Stabel (NPD Sachsen)_
_Reimond Hoffmann (AfD)_
_Gerd Walther (Holocaust-Leugner)_
_Simon Kaupert (Ein Prozent)_
_Kevin Gabbe (Rechtsextremer Youtuber)_
_Dominik Rösler (HoGeSa, rechtsextremer Hooligan)_
_André Poggenburg (ADMP)_
_Gunnar Lindemann (AfD)_
_Uwe Meenen (NPD)_
_Gerhard Ittner (Holocaustleugner, rechtsextremer Aktivist)_
_Attila Hildmann (Clown)_
_Alexander Robin (NSU)_
_III. Weg_
_Steeler Jungs_
_Kameradschaft Deutschland_
_Udo Voigt (NPD, Europaabgeordneter)_
_Alexander Kurth (ehem. NPD, Thügida, &#8222;ungetrübt Media&#8220_
_Gavin Singer (Junge Alternative)_
_Mike Sawallich (Ziehsohn Heise, Kamerad von S. Ernst- mutm. Lübcke Mörder, Kameradschaft Kassel)_
_Ralf Stadler (AfD Bayern)_
_Frank Hansel (AfD)_
_Kameradschaft Magdeburg_
_Ex- Kameradschaft BASO_
_Ken fm_
_Hansjörg Müller (AfD)_
_Alexander Deptolla (Die Rechte Dortmund)_
_Joana Cotar (MdB AfD)_
_Jürgen Braun (MdB AfD)_
_Gerhard Vierfuß (IB-Anwalt, AfD Stadtrat)_
_Anselm Lenz (Querfrontler)_
_Björn Höcke (Fraktionsvorsitzender AfD Thüringen)_
_Dr. med. Robby Schlund (MdB AfD)_
_Burschenschaft Deutschland_
_Rüdiger Imgart (AfD)_
_Carsten Hütter (stellv. Schatzmeister AfD Bundesverband)_
_Karsten Hilse (MdB AfD, Polizist)_
_Stefan Keuter (MdB AfD)_
_Jens Kestner (MdB AfD)_
_Dirk Spaniel (MdB AfD)_
_Birgit Malsack Winkemann (MdB AfD)_
_Marcus Frohnmaier (MdB AfD)_
_Peter Christian Pascal Boehringer (MdB AfD)_
_Martin Alexander Hess (MdB AfD)_
_Armin-Paul Hampel (MdB AfD)_
_Roland Hartwig (MdB AfD)_
_Steffen Kotré (MdB AfD) mit polnischer Konfederatia_
_Jürgen Braun (MdB AfD)_
_Jens Maier (MdB AfD)_
_Birgit Bessin (MdL Brandenburg AfD)_
_Hugh Bronson (MdB AfD)_
_Ulrich Oehme (MdB AfD)_
_Siegbert Droese (MdB AfD)_
_Dietmar Friedhoff (MdB AfD)_
_Olga Petersen (AfD)_
_Harald Weyel (MdB AfD)_
_Udo Hemmelgarn (MdB AfD)_
_Paul Podolay (MdB AfD)_
_Udo Hemmelgarn (MdB AfD)_
_Martin Renner (MdB AfD)_
_Corinna Miazga (MdB AfD)_
_Thomas Seitz (MdB AfD)_
_Stephan Protschka (MdB AfD)_
_Prof. Kaufmann (MdL Thüringen AfD)_
_Corinna Herold (MdL Thüringen AfD)_
_Andreas Winhart (MdL AfD Bayern)_
_Martina Jost (AfD)_
_Daniel Roi (MdB AfD)_
_Ulrich Oehme (MdB AfD)_
_Justin Cedric Salka (stellv. Vorsitzender der JA)_
_Mario Müller (ehem. Autonome Nationalisten, IB)_
_Germanitas Othala_
_&#8222;Primus&#8220; André Laaf (rechtsextremer Musiker)_
_&#8222;Prototyp&#8220; Kai Naggert (rechtsextremer Musiker)_
_Huttroper Jungs_
_Thorsten de Fries (Hamburger Neonazi)_
_Anti Antifa Holland_
_Bündnis deutscher Patrioten_
_Robin Schmiemann (Combat 18)_
_Knockout 51 (Rechtsextremer Kampfsport Gruppierung)_
_&#8222;Verfassungsgebende Versammlung&#8220; (Reichsbürger Bewegung)_
_Leon Ringl (Atomwaffen Division)_
_Burschenschaft Albia_
_Burschenschaft Teutonia_
_René Jahn (Pegida Mitbegründer)_
_Martina Jost (MdL Sachsen, AfD)_
_Steffen Janich (AfD Kreisrat, Polizist)_
_Lennart Schwarzbach (Landesvorsitzender NPD Hamburg)_
_Peter Schreiber (Landesvorsitzende NPD Sachsen)_
_Sebastian Schmidtke (ehem. Vorsitzender NPD Berlin)_
_Michael Brück (stellv. Landesvorsitzender Die Rechte NRW)_
_&#8222;Die Deutsche Stimme&#8220; mit eigenen Wagen_
_Landvolkbewegung (ehem. NSDAP nahe Gruppe)_
_Heike Themel (AfD)_
_Doris von Sayn-Wittgenstein (ehem. Vorsitzende AfD SH)_


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Seid ihr es nicht leicht eure substanzlosen Phrasen gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder runter zu leiern? Nur Nazis dort... nur Spinner... niemand hat Lösungsvorschläge... macht euch nicht weiter lächerlich!
> Akzeptiert doch einfach die Fakten sowie Ängste der Bürger und beschäftigt und hinterfragt diese objektiv. Ihr solltet zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen, als bisher.  Normale Bürger mit Meinungen



Der Erste der zur Wort kommt fängt halt an und vergleicht die Covid Maßnahmen mit der Machtergreifung der Nazis 1933... Was willst du mit dem noch diskutieren.

Den Unternehmer der sagt "Hey ich bin betroffen und lehne die Maßnahmen ab". Ok lass uns in einen Dialog treten.
Aber jemand der Meinungsfreiheit net verstanden hat, der irgendwas faselt von "für die Kinder" - es wäre halt nett wenn 
1.) Diese Leute mal sachliche Kritik formulieren würden und 
2.) Auch bereit wären Fakten, Meinungen und Sachverhalte außerhalb der eigenen Blase zuzulassen

Der Typ bei 2:40 hat auch vollkommen Recht. Was hat Alice Schwarzer zum Thema Corona zu sagen - nix. Das ist ja auch einer meiner Kernkritikpunkte. Für Querdenken steht dann Thomas Bertholdt, Fußballweltmeister von 1990 auf der Bühne (nicht in Berlin). 
Überlasst das Feld den Experten, dann sollte man aber auch einen Drosten arbeiten & publizieren lassen. Aber dann schmeißt auch alle Esoteriker und Menschen ohne jegliche Medzinische Ausbildung aus der Debatte.




Amigo schrieb:


> Aber hängt euch ruhig weiter an iwelchen Minderheiten auf, die in der Presse priorisiert werden... kein Wunder, dass nur Nazis da sind, wenn die Medien es so propagieren... die fühlen sich ja gerufen!
> Ich hatte eine super Demo, die im Morgengrauen mit Tanz, Trank und anderen Freuden im Tiergarten endete...



Und vllt reflektierst du mal, dass diese "irgendwelchen" Minderheiten diejenigen sind, die von der Demo profitieren, weil Sie ihr politisches Profil schärfen (denk dran, OB Wahl Stuttgart), weil Sie zulauf bekommen (z.b. Chris Ares dessen "Projekt" im Osten wegen Geldmangel abgesagt werden musste). Schön das du ne tolle Demo hattest, freut mich. Aber du machst dasselbe, wir gegen die. Du bist "drin" ich bin "draußen".

Erzähl mir doch mal deinen Standpunkt. Was du konkret kritisierst an den Maßnahmen unserer Regierung bzw. die Motivation für dich auf die Straße zu gehen.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> dabei ist die Botschaft der Demos völlig klar. Maßnahmen beenden, reduzieren, Angstmacherei beenden, usw.


Maßnahmen beenden/reduzieren nur, wenn die paar Leute dafür auch Rechenschaft ablegen müssen. Und Angst macht mir die Politik und ausnahmslos allen in meinem Umfeld irgendwie überthaupt nicht. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das auch nur ein Scheinargument dieser kleinen, lauten und mal wieder in den Medien gemessen an ihrer Relevanz total überpräsenten Gruppe ist.

Und ja, meine kleine Leuchte in Gottes Lampenladen, das Konzept der Polizei bei G20 war auf Eskalation getrimmt. Erst hauen, dann fragen. Sätze wie "Wasserwerfer kennen keinne Rückweärtsgang" oder "Nur erfolgreiche Räumungen seien zu melden" zeugen doch von einem fragwürdigen Ansatz. Und was war das Samstag? Das war Kindergeburtstag auf dem Ponyhof mit angeschlossener Randale auf den Stufen des Reichstages.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und ist man mit den Nazis mitgelaufen oder hat man versucht sie zu entfernen?
> 
> Übrigens mal eine (unvollständige) Liste mit mutmaßlichen Teilnehmern.
> 
> ...



Und weil die Leute auch dort waren bin ich jetzt Nazi-Sympathisant?
Wenn ~100 Nazis in Berlin waren, dann sind das ~0,2% aller Teilnehmer. 
Daraus strickst du jetzt 99,8% aller Leute einen Galgen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2020)

Selbst wenn es "nur" Maßnahmen beenden wäre, was dann? Volle Krankenhäuser, explodierende Kosten und kaputte Wirtschaft?

Was meint ihr wohl was es kostet wenn sich das mit den Folgeschäden bewahrheitet?

Dann kannst bald losen, denn bezahlen kann man das nicht mehr.

Von den Ausfällen die man dann schon jetzt durch die Krankenfälle hätte, nicht zu reden.



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Und weil die Leute auch dort waren bin ich jetzt Nazi-Sympathisant?
> Wenn ~100 Nazis in Berlin waren, dann sind das ~0,2% aller Teilnehmer.
> Daraus strickst du jetzt 99,8% aller Leute einen Galgen?



Es waren mehr als 100 Leute, diverse Gruppen haben ihr erscheinen angekündigt. Und das sind nur die Rechtsextremen, wir reden da nicht von den Esoterikern, Impfgegnern und Co.

Und wenn du mit dem haufen mitmarschierst, muss man sich nicht wundern, mit denen in einen Topf geworfen zu werden. Aber ich bin sicher, bei G20 hast genau so laut über die böse Presse protestiert.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie viel gewalttätiger soll es denn noch werden?? Wann haben Nazis schon mal versucht den Reichstag zu stürmen seit 45?
> 
> Und das dabei nur so wenig Nazis getötet wurden, liegt halt daran, das es in den Sicherheitsbehörden schon immer rechte Tendenzen gab. Auf Linke wäre direkt geschossen worden.


Sorry, bin zwar auch der Meinung dass es sich um eine Demo von 40.000 Spinnern und fehlgeleiteten Irrlichtern handelte, aber ich muss hier einmal deutlich sagen, dass du in meinen Augen auch nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne hast.
Damit meine ich insbesondere den letzten Satz. Du magst dich zwar auf dem genau gegenüber liegenden Ast verorten, liegst mit deiner merkwürdigen Weltsicht aber ebensoweit daneben, wie die Idioten vom rechten (Wald)Rand. 
Ernst nehmen kann man dich bzw. das was du hier tlw absonderst auch nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

Sorry, ich weiß, ist kein Musikthread, aber... ich... konnte einfach nicht anders. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRtuPB5p7nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Es waren mehr als 100 Leute, diverse Gruppen haben ihr erscheinen angekündigt. Und das sind nur die Rechtsextremen, wir reden da nicht von den Esoterikern, Impfgegnern und Co.
> Und wenn du mit dem haufen mitmarschierst, muss man sich nicht wundern, mit denen in einen Topf geworfen zu werden. Aber ich bin sicher, bei G20 hast genau so laut über die böse Presse protestiert.



Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich schon echt lange ein Nazi-Schwein bin. 
Ist schon Jahre her, da war mal eine Demo gegen sinnloses Tierleid, da waren auch Rechtsextreme dabei.
Verdammt, bei der einen Demo gegen die Erhöhung des ÖH-Beitrages waren auch Burschenschafter anwesend.
Im Parlament entfallen 30 Mandate auf Leute von der FPÖ, tragisch, jetzt sind wohl alle Leute dort Nazis.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es "nur" Maßnahmen beenden wäre, was dann? Volle Krankenhäuser, explodierende Kosten und kaputte Wirtschaft?
> 
> Was meint ihr wohl was es kostet wenn sich das mit den Folgeschäden bewahrheitet?
> 
> ...



er doch nicht..die Verantwortung trägt dann die Allgemeinheit. ^^






Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist der springende Punkt.



Zahl der Hebammen und Geburtshelfer nimmt ab: Engpass bei Geburten im Kreisssaal | Frankenschau | BR - YouTube
Keine leichte Geburt - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Die Diskussion verläuft geraede in einer Schleife aus Relativierungen und Anschuldigungen. Das ist sinnlos und wird keinem hier gerecht. 

Halten wir mal fest: 


In Berlin waren am 29.08. in etwa 0,05% der Deutschen Bevölkerung aus allen Teilen des Landes am Demonstrieren. Das ist in meinen Augen nicht relevant und wird aktuell mal wieder von Seiten aller politische Coloeur übertrieben dargestellt. Ist wie mit PEGIDA. Die waren auch nie relevant. Es dauerte nur etwas, bis man das im Aufregerdeutschland begriffen hatte.
Von diesen 0,05% haben sich 1% zu einem "Sturm auf den Reichstag" aufgemacht. Der Akt ist als Symbol totaler Shice. Doch lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf, denn es war ein lächerlicher Haufen. Und ich glaube, die Polizie hat im Vorewege eher gelacht denn angenommen, dass derlei versucht würde. Jetzt weiß man, dass es doch einige Spinner versuchten. Beim nächsten Mal kommen die gar nicht soweit.
Auf der Demo hat man sich seitens Querdenken 0711 belegbar von rechten Kräften unterwandern lassen. Das wird vermutlich Konsequenzen haben. Welche genau? Mal abwarten. Fakt ist aber auch, das es sich bei den Demonstranten nicht um ein homogene Gruppe von Neonazis handelte. Man kann die Spinner, Esotheriker oder was auch immer nennen, aber den allergrößten Teil kann man nicht als Nazis betiteln. Zumindest nicht, ohne berechtigterweise schräg angeguckt zu werden. Was man anerkennen muss ist, dass man Kritik zulassen muss, wenn man nicht strikt die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich schon echt lange ein Nazi-Schwein bin.
> Ist schon Jahre her, da war mal eine Demo gegen sinnloses Tierleid, da waren auch Rechtsextreme dabei.
> Verdammt, bei der einen Demo gegen die Erhöhung des ÖH-Beitrages waren auch Burschenschafter anwesend.
> Im Parlament entfallen 30 Mandate auf Leute von der FPÖ, tragisch, jetzt sind wohl alle Leute dort Nazis.




Und die Nazis und Schwurbler waren auch als Redner da?


----------



## Kelemvor (31. August 2020)

zu meinem letzten Post, wohl doch etwas mehr als Knall nicht gehört...

"Sturm" auf Reichstagsgebaeude: Mit gezielten Falschmeldungen aufgehetzt | tagesschau.de




> "Wir haben gewonnen"
> 
> Zum "Sturm" auf den Reichstag kam es dann direkt nach einer Rede. Eine Frau, es soll sich um eine Heilpraktikerin handeln,
> stachelte auf einer Bühne direkt vor den Absperrungen am Bundestag die Atmosphäre weiter auf. "Wir schreiben heute hier Weltgeschichte",
> ...



Deckt sich mit meinem Empfinden und Einschätzung der Verursacher/Initiatoren der Demos.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und die Nazis und Schwurbler waren auch als Redner da?



Ja, die haben sich auch gegen Tierleid ausgesprochen. 
Und die Demo gegen die ÖH-Beitragserhöhung wurde mitunter von Leuten ausgerufen welche Mitglieder einer Burschenschaft waren. 
Verdammt, ich will kein Nazi sein. :/
Ich werd ab jetzt gegen alles sein wofür sich auch nur ein Nazi einsetzt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also Whisper sagt, Jebsen...



Du konzentrierst dich grundsätzlich auf Assoziationen, ad Hominem Argumente, wie ich ja im vorherigen Beitrag schon gesagt habe. Anstatt das Thema zu diskutieren, ziehst du dich an Personen wie dem Volkslehrer (welcher gar nicht aufgetreten ist) und Ken Jebsen hoch, weil KenFM ein Interview gemacht, welche die Demonstranten zeigt und nein Rechtsradikale/Nazis sind immer noch nur ein sehr kleiner Teil an der Demo, das hat der Verfassungsschutz schon zur Demo am 01.08 gesagt.

Ob Jebsen nun eine Antisemitische Aussage gemacht hat oder nicht ist, kann man kontrovers diskutieren, steht ja auch auf Wikipedia, aber ist auch nicht das eigentliche Thema.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Meine Kritik lautet: Wenn "normale" Menschen Seite an Seite mit Nazis demonstrieren...



Was ja impliziert, dass 50% auf dieser Demo Nazis sind, was eine Lüge/Erfindung darstellt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> und von einschlägigen Rednern beschallt werden....



Grundsätzlich Unfug, dass die Redner alle "einschlägig" seien, da sind auch viele Redner dabei, die eindeutig dem Linken Spekrum zuzuordnen sind, so wars ja auch bei den Demonstranten.

Corona-Demo in Berlin: Wer mit wem demonstriert hat




hoffgang schrieb:


> , dann ist das Demagogie in Reinkultur.



Ja, wie schon im letzten Beitrag festgestellt, ist das Hoffsche Demagogie.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich würd mir so wünschen dass all die Gabis und Günthers auf der Demo klarstellen, dass eine Vereinnahmung der Proteste durch den Rechten Rand nicht geduldet wird, weil er die Message in den Dreck zieht.



Das wurde ja von der Organisatoren der Veranstaltung klar gesagt, man grenze sich deutlich davon ab.
Nur kannst du niemandem verbieten, auf der Demo zu erscheinen, immerhin leben wir in einer Demokratie und da können weder Linke Esoteriker,  (Bunte Fahnen) noch Rechte Esoteriker (Reichsflaggen) ausgegrenzt werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht behauptet dass diese beiden auf der Bühne standen...



"Trat als Redner bei Querdenken 621 in Mannheim auf."
Mich dünkt, du lügst oder weißt nicht was du schreibst.



hoffgang schrieb:


> , aber - nennen wir sie Personen mit einschlägigem Gedankengut - standen definitiv auf der Bühne.



Naja, wenn man für etwas demonstriert, was sich gegen aktuelle Politik richtet, stehen aus deiner Perspektive immer Personen mit einschlägigem Gedankengut auf der Bühne.

Auch Leute die es nicht gut finden, dass Gates momentan fast 20% der WHO finanziert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh eine andere Einschätzung. Na dann. Ich dachte schon die arbeiten mit wissenschaftlich fundierten Zahlen.



Nimm Euromommo, hier erhältst du Einblick in die Übersterblichkeiten.

Graphs and maps &#8212; EUROMOMO

Im Moment passiert da nichts, keine Übersterblichkeit im Vergleich zu März/April, insofern kann es auch momentan keine zweite Welle geben, eine ganz trockene Geschichte.

Und dann ist die Frage was die Übersterblichkeit ausgelöst hat. Der Lockdown oder das Virus, oder beides? Tja, da wird man erst im Nachhinein drauf kommen, aber ich würde mal tippen, dass der Lockdown mehr Opfer produziert hat.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber schön zu sehen, dass du Antisemiten auf Demos duldest...



Natürlich dulde ich auch Antisemiten auf Demos, man muss auch Linksextremisten auf Demos dulden, so funktioniert der Rechtsstaat, jeder darf demonstrieren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> und diejenigen, die das kritisieren als Nazi bezeichnest.



In erster Linie habe ich nur dich als Nazi bezeichnet, weil du deren Methoden nutzt und auch weiterhin nutzt.
Nazi wird heute als abwertende Bezeichnung für Fanatiker aller Art benutzt.
Und da du ja jede Diskussion verweigerst und die Demonstranten generell abqualifizierst, hast du sicher auch kein Problem, wenn ich das gleiche anwende. Also Nazi!



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört du bezahlst dann für die Beerdigungen und versorgst die Hinterbliebenen ohne das es die Allgemeinheit es tut.



Man muss eben sehen, wie viele Beerdigungen es 2020 gibt und wie viele es 2019 gab und wie viele davon vom Lockdown und den Maßnahmen stammen und wie viele vom Virus.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Man hat auf jeder Demo die Fanatiker/Verrückten/Spinner und Extremen dabei. Zwangsläufig, jeder kann zu einer Demo gehen, wie willst du das denn verhindern?



Indem man sie ausschließt!!!

Wenn so ein Nazis zu einer  Schüler-Demo von FFF gehen würden und dort mit Nazifahnen rumlaufen oder auf der Bühne ihre rechstextremen Reden halten würde. Was denkst du was dann passiert?
Die werden ausgebuht, dass die da nicht zu Wort kommen. 

Ich weiß nicht ob bei so einer harmlosen Schülerdemo groß Polizei anwesend ist, aber selbst wenn nicht, wird nach ein paar Minuten ein Streifenwagen vor Ort sein.
Dann wird der Nazi entfernt. 
Wenn die Streife kommt, hat er zumindest den Vorteil, das die es erstmal mit Reden versuchen und ihn nicht gleich mit Pfefferpray einsprühen und  davontragen.



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Die Demo wurde von Rechtsextremen organisiert?



Ja es wurde von Rechtsextremen zur Demo aufgerufen. Selbst wo die Verboten war. 
Ist doch hier aber auch nun schon zum hundertsten mal geschrieben worden.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Karsten Hilse (MdB AfD, Polizist)
> Steffen Janich (AfD Kreisrat, Polizist)



Die sollten sich nun auch schon mal auf die Suche nach einem Job machen. Die werden suspendiert und aus dem Dienst entfernt. Behoerden pruefen Auftritte von Polizisten bei Berliner Demo | WEB.DE

Aber es sind nicht die einzigen.
Auftritt bayerischer Polizisten auf Corona-Demo kein Einzelfall | BR24
Polizist haelt Rede auf Corona-Gegner-Demo &#8211;  B.Z. Berlin



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn ~100 Nazis in Berlin waren, dann sind das ~0,2% aller Teilnehmer.



Es waren aber mindestens 4000 da, also über 10%. Alleine die 3000 vor der Russischen Botschaft und dann nochmal 300 am Reichstag. 
Aber wahrscheinlicher haben die meisten dort auch so sympatischen für Nazis. Sonst wären die nicht einfach akzeptiert worden. 
Man kann also schon in Summe von 40.000 Nazis also 100% reden.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nazi wird heute als abwertende Bezeichnung für Fanatiker aller Art benutzt.



Falsch!!! Es wird wie immer für Rechtsextreme benutzt.
Oder wie viele Islamisten und Linksextreme würdest du als Nazi bezeichnen?


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Anstatt das Thema zu diskutieren, ziehst du dich an Personen wie dem Volkslehrer (welcher gar nicht aufgetreten ist) und Ken Jebsen hoch, weil KenFM ein Interview gemacht, welche die Demonstranten zeigt und nein Rechtsradikale/Nazis sind immer noch nur ein sehr kleiner Teil an der Demo, das hat der Verfassungsschutz schon zur Demo am 01.08 gesagt.



Falsch, das ist TEIL des Themas. Du willst das aber verdrängen weils Dir nicht passt.
Aber das sind wir ja nicht anders gewohnt, nachdem man schon lesen musste wie du Auftritte von Antisemiten bei CoronaDemos relativierst. Wenn du das Thema wechseln willst, dann bring doch ne neue These rein anstatt dich immer weiter zu verrennen.





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Was ja impliziert, dass 50% auf dieser Demo Nazis sind, was eine Lüge/Erfindung darstellt.


Nein impliziert es nicht. Es können auch 100% vor der Bühne keine Nazis sein, wenn sie dennoch einem Nazi AUF der Bühne zujubeln, dann muss man Ihnen das vorwerfen (das war ein Beispiel um Dir aufzuzeigen, dass deine "Argumentation" nicht funktioniert.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich Unfug, dass die Redner alle "einschlägig" seien, da sind auch viele Redner dabei, die eindeutig dem Linken Spekrum zuzuordnen sind, so wars ja auch bei den Demonstranten.
> Corona-Demo in Berlin: Wer mit wem demonstriert hat



Achjee, wieder nicht in der Lage zu verstehen, dass meine Beispiele sich auf die Covid Demos von Querdenken insgesamt und nicht ausschließlich auf Berlin beziehen...
So ist das halt, fordern dass vernünftig diskutiert wird, aber einfachsten Argumenten nicht folgen können. Dann halt dich doch aus der Diskussion zwischen mir und der Katze raus wenn du Ihr nicht folgen kannst.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das wurde ja von der Organisatoren der Veranstaltung klar gesagt, man grenze sich deutlich davon ab.
> Nur kannst du niemandem verbieten, auf der Demo zu erscheinen, immerhin leben wir in einer Demokratie und da können weder Linke Esoteriker,  (Bunte Fahnen) noch Rechte Esoteriker (Reichsflaggen) ausgegrenzt werden.



1.) Lustig, es wurde in den "GEZ Medien" von den Veranstaltern postuliert. Auf der Website sehe ich davon z.b. nix. Halt geil wenn man solche Aussagen in Medien trifft die von den eigenen Anhängern nicht zugelassen werden.
2.) Wozu stellt Querdenken denn Ordner und Deeskalationsteams bereit? Sind die nicht in der Lage ne Reichskriegsflagge zu unterbinden indem man auf den Träger einwirkt? Und sind die anderen Teilnehmer, die ja in der Überzahl seien sollten dazu nicht in der Lage?
Ich habs bereits mehrfach gepostet: Es interessiert die Masse einfach nicht und das ist das traurige und entlarvende dabei.

Oh und das Wie ist auch großartig:



> Ballweg von der Initiative Querdenken sagte am Sonntag, er distanziere sich von denen, die am Reichstag demonstriert haben. "Die haben mit unserer Bewegung nichts zu tun." Querdenken sei eine friedliche und demokratische Bewegung, Gewalt habe da keinen Platz.
> 
> Er verstehe nicht, warum der Berliner Innensenator Andreas Geisel (54, SPD) "nicht entsprechende Polizeikräfte aufwartet, um solchen Aktionen zu begegnen" - _*zumal diese vorher bekannt gewesen seien*_, meinte Ballweg. "Warum ist er nicht in der Lage, das Gebäude zu schützen?"


Gerade den letzten Satz dürfte er gerne mal näher ausführen. So, es war also im Vorfeld dem Organisator der Demo bekannt dass es zu solchen Aktionen kommt? Oder versteh ich ihn nur falsch und er will bei seiner "Stellungnahme" nur schon wieder den Geisel angreifen.
So sieht echte glaubhafte Distanzierung aus. Oder, Lichtbringer?




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> *Natürlich dulde ich auch Antisemiten auf Demos...*



Dem ist wohl nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen. 
Stimmt, jeder darf von seinem Demonstrationsrecht Gebrauch machen - aber jeder entscheidet halt auch mit wem er demonstriert. Dass du hier moralisch - nennen wir es sehr flexibel - bist, überrascht mich nicht, zeigt aber, dass Haltung halt nichts für jeden ist.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Der "Volkslehrer" hat mit dem Ballweg beim Grillen gehockt und geredet, und dankt ihm dafür, dass diese "6 Millionen" für die Demo mobilisieren konnte. Gott ist das dumm!
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1300364483915808768



BWhahahahahahaha

Jaja Licht, ich seh da auch garkeinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Volkslehrer und Querdenken. Rainer Zufall, dass der auf deren Demos rumläuft.
Achso halt, das Video ist ja Lügenpresse, oder doch, oder nicht?


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Der "Volkslehrer" hat mit dem Ballweg beim Grillen gehockt und geredet und dankt ihm dafür, dass dieser  "6 Millionen" für die Demo mobilisieren konnte. Gott ist das dumm!

https://twitter.com/i/status/1300364483915808768


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

Ach, der Nerling.
Der kann sich ja mal mit dem Virus infizieren, dann weiß er immerhin, dass es ihn wirklich gibt. Aber selbst dann würde der wohl alles leugnen.
Solchen Spinnern darf man keine Bühne geben.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Maßnahmen beenden/reduzieren nur, wenn die paar Leute dafür auch Rechenschaft ablegen müssen. Und Angst macht mir die Politik und ausnahmslos allen in meinem Umfeld irgendwie überthaupt nicht. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das auch nur ein Scheinargument dieser kleinen, lauten und mal wieder in den Medien gemessen an ihrer Relevanz total überpräsenten Gruppe ist.



Ist ja auch so. Eine überwältigende (und absolute) Mehrheit von 90% sind für die Maßnahmen und wollen sie zum Teil noch verschärfen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Unterthemen sie es ähnlich aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle:
ZDF-Politbarometer: Mehrheit fuer staerkere Corona-Kontrollen - ZDFheute


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Natürlich dulde ich auch Antisemiten auf Demos, man muss auch Linksextremisten auf Demos dulden, so funktioniert der Rechtsstaat, jeder darf demonstrieren..


Wow. Falls vorher schwammig war wessen Geistes Kind du bist...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so. Eine überwältigende (und absolute) Mehrheit von 90% sind für die Maßnahmen und wollen sie zum Teil noch verschärfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird sich aber schlagartig ändern, wenn die Leute selbst unmittelbar davon betroffen sind.
Andere schränkt man gerne ein, aber selbst will man nicht eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird sich aber schlagartig ändern, wenn die Leute selbst unmittelbar davon betroffen sind.



Es sind z.B. von der Makenplicht alle betroffen. Aber im Gegensatz zu den Covidioten sind die meisten dazu in der Lage das zu akzeptieren und einzuhalten. 



FKY2000 schrieb:


> > Auf Linke wäre direkt geschossen worden.
> 
> 
> Damit meine ich insbesondere den letzten Satz.



Das ist leider Historische Realität. Blutbad vor dem Reichstag am 13. Januar 1920 &#8211; Wikipedia
Vor recht genau 100 Jahren. 

Deshalb wurde überhaupt die Bannmeile beschlossen und interessanterweise zwischenzeitlich von Hitler direkt nach der Machtergreifung aufgehoben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dem ist wohl nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen.



Nein, da gibt es auch nichts mehr zu bereden, da du wie schon gesagt auf an das eigentliche Thema keine Zeit verschwendest, sondern dich nur damit aufhältst, wer mit wem demonstriert, wer mit wem vielleicht gegrillt hat, aber der Grill-Mann gleichzeitig was von 6 Millionen in Berlin schwurbelt. Ja, ne ist klar, ein wirklich glaubwürdiger Mensch.

Aber wenn es darum geht, den Veranstalter zu diskreditieren, ist er wieder eine glaubwürdige Quelle.
Wie schon bereits gesagt, der Kernpunkt der Demonstration ist völlig gerechtfertigt, da die eigentliche Welle längst vorbei ist, aber den Abschnitt meines Beitrages, hast du ja nicht zitiert, weils da ja konkret wird.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Indem man sie ausschließt!!!
> ...



Ich hab's verstanden. Danke, dass ihr mir meinen Irrweg aufgezeigt habt. 
Mit Nazis zu sympathisieren indem ich deren Meinung teile war eigentlich nie meine Absicht.
Von nun an werd ich versuchen mich zu bessern und mich fortan für Corona-Maßnahmen und für Tierleid einsetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber wenn es darum geht, den Veranstalter zu diskreditieren, ist er wieder eine glaubwürdige Quelle.



Die Vollidioten diskreditieren sich selbst. Zum tausendsten mal.

------------------------

Die Treueplicht gilt übrigens nicht nur in verschärfter Form für Beamte (inbs. Polizisten) sondern für jeden Angestellten im Öffentlich Dienst. Und wenn er nur bei der öffentlich Müllabfuhr oder als studentische Hilfskraft arbeitet. 

Wie schon von Hoffgang verlinkt:


hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem stehen Polizisten in einem öffentlich-rechtliches Dienst- und Treueverhältnis - das bei den Aussagen der Polizisten wohl zweifellos missachtet wurde.
> BMI - Lexikon - B - Beamtenverhaeltnis





			
				https://www.bmi.bund.de/DE/service/lexikon/functions/bmi-lexikon.html?cms_lv3=9397804&cms_lv2=9391094 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beamtenrecht bezeichnet die Dienstleistungspflicht und die Treuepflicht als die beiden Hauptpflichten der Beamtin und des Beamten. In seinem Diensteid, den jeder Beamte zu leisten hat, verpflichtet er sich, die Amtspflichten gewissenhaft zu erfüllen. Im Einzelnen sind die Pflichten im Beamtenrecht geregelt. Weil die Funktionsfähigkeit der öffentlichen Verwaltung nicht in Frage gestellt werden darf, ist ein Streikrecht mit dem öffentlich-rechtlichen Dienst- und Treueverhältnis nicht vereinbar.




Polizisten und Beamte im allgemeinen haben sich für die Freiheitlich Demokratische Grundordnung aktiv einzusetzen. Das ist Bedingung um überhaupt ins Beamtenverhältnis zu kommen. 
Aber auch so gilt im öffentlichen Dienst diese Treue-Plicht. Selbst wenn man nur als Student einen Hilfjob an einer öffentlichen Hochschule hat. 



			
				https://www.haufe.de/oeffentlicher-dienst/tvoed-office-professional/allgemeine-pflichten-3-politische-treuepflicht-41-satz2-bt-v_idesk_PI13994_HI1436667.html schrieb:
			
		

> Nach § 41 Satz 2 TVöD ist der Beschäftigte verpflichtet, sich durch sein gesamtes Verhalten zur freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinne des Grundgesetzes zu bekennen.


Allgemeine Pflichten / 3 Politische Treuepflicht (SS 41 Satz 2 BT-V) | TVoeD Office Professional | OEffentlicher Dienst | Haufe


> Die politische Treuepflicht gebietet Loyalität gegenüber dem Staat und seiner geltenden Verfassungsordnung. Sie ist, auch soweit sie im Wege einer Verfassungsänderung veränderbar ist, zu bejahen und dies nicht bloß verbal, sondern insbesondere in der beruflichen Tätigkeit dadurch, dass der Beschäftigte die bestehenden verfassungsrechtlichen und gesetzlichen Vorschriften beachtet und erfüllt und sein Amt aus dem Geist dieser Vorschriften heraus führt. Die politische Treuepflicht &#8211; Staats- und Verfassungstreue &#8211; fordert mehr als nur eine formal konkrete, im Übrigen uninteressierte, kühle, distanzierte Haltung gegenüber Staat und Verfassung; sie fordert vom Beschäftigten, dass er sich von Gruppen und Bestrebungen distanziert, die diesen Staat, seine verfassungsmäßigen Organe und die geltende Verfassungsordnung aktiv angreifen, bekämpfen und diffamieren und insbesondere, dass er seinerseits nicht den Staat, in dessen Dienst er steht, und seine Verfassungsordnung angreift.



==> Der aktive Angriff war mit dem Sturm der Nazis auf den Reichstag gegeben und die Diffamierung fand schon vorher statt.


*Edit:*
In Bayern scheint das mit der Verfassungstreue anscheinend besonders erst genommen zu werden. Da muss man  bei der FH Regensburg nicht nur folgende Erklärung abgeben als studentische Hilfskraft / Tutor: 


			
				PDF schrieb:
			
		

> *Erklärung *
> Auf Grund der mir übergebenen Belehrung über die Pflicht zur Verfassungstreue im öffentlichen Dienst erkläre ich hiermit ausdrücklich, dass ich die darin genannten Grundsätze der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinn des Grundgesetzes bejahe und dass ich bereit bin, mich jederzeit durch mein gesamtes Verhalten zu der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung im Sinn des Grundgesetzes zu bekennen und für deren Erhaltung einzutreten. Ich versichere ausdrücklich, dass ich Bestrebungen, die gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung oder gegen eines ihrer oben genannten, grundlegenden Prinzipien gerichtet sind, nicht unterstütze und auch nicht Mitglied einer hiergegen gerichteten Organisation bin oder war. Von dem mir übergebenen Verzeichnis von Organisationen verfassungsfeindlicher Zielsetzung habe ich Kenntnis genommen. Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass ich bei falschen, unvollständigen oder fehlenden Angaben im Einstellungsverfahren damit rechnen muss, dass ich nicht eingestellt werde oder eine erfolgte Einstellung zurückgenommen wird, bzw. dass der Arbeitsvertrag angefochten wird, dass ich bei einem Verstoß gegen diese Dienst- und Treuepflichten mit der Entfernung aus dem Dienst bzw. mit einer außerordentlichen Kündigung rechnen muss.



Sondern man mus vorher auch aktiv angeben, in welchen verfassungsfeindlichen Organisationen man aktiv war.
https://www.oth-regensburg.de/filea...tung/personal/Tutor_Erstantrag_Maerz_2016.pdf


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst das aber verdrängen weils Dir nicht passt.
> Aber das sind wir ja nicht anders gewohnt, nachdem man schon lesen musste wie du Auftritte von Antisemiten bei CoronaDemos relativierst.



Deine Behauptung ein Antisemit wäre dort aufgetreten, ist doch völlig falsch gewesen, dass du das immer noch nicht korrigierst, ist wie gesagt nur ein weiterer Beweis deiner Argumentationsstrategie/Verblendung.
Der Volkslehrer ist zum Beispiel ein Antisemit, aber der ist ja gar nicht aufgetreten, sondern wurde erst gar nicht zur Bühne gelassen, sondern eher vielmehr beschimpft, weil er sich an den Demos hochziehen wollte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du das Thema wechseln willst, dann bring doch ne neue These rein anstatt dich immer weiter zu verrennen.



Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern es zielführend ist, alle Teilnehmer über einen Kamm zu scheren, eher sollte man sich doch vielmehr mit den Inhalten beschäftigen und es da vielleicht auch unterlassen, den albernen VT Kram zu diskutieren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein impliziert es nicht.



Für mich schon. "Seite an Seite" demonstrieren bedeutet für mich eine klare Präsenz von Alt und Neonazis und mindestens eine Beteiligung von 50%, anders könntest du ja nicht "Seite an Seite" demonstrieren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es können auch 100% vor der Bühne keine Nazis sein, wenn sie dennoch einem Nazi AUF der Bühne zujubeln, dann muss man Ihnen das vorwerfen (das war ein Beispiel um Dir aufzuzeigen, dass deine "Argumentation" nicht funktioniert.



Das wäre ja bei jeder Demonstration gegeben, die sich gegen die etablierte Politik stellt, deshalb ist dein Nazi-Argument ja auch sehr schwach und ein Scheinargument. Denn mal angenommen der Nazi hat mit dem was er sagt recht, dann sehe ich keinerlei Grund, warum man ihm den Applaus verwehren soll oder ihm in der Sache nicht zustimmen soll.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Achjee, wieder nicht in der Lage zu verstehen, dass meine Beispiele sich auf die Covid Demos von Querdenken insgesamt und nicht ausschließlich auf Berlin beziehen..



Ja, du beziehst dich immer auf irgendetwas, oder dann doch wieder auf etwas ganz anderes.
Deine Argumentation ist jedenfalls für einen Krisenmanager schwach, wenn nicht sogar einfach dumm.
Bei den Pediga Demonstrationen waren sicherlich einige Nazis und Rechtsxtreme dabei, dennoch hat die Politik darauf reagiert und die Willkommenskultur deutlich zurückgefahren, weil es eben auch eine MeinungsSchnittmenge mit dem Normalbürger hatte und genauso ist es auch hier.



hoffgang schrieb:


> 1.) Lustig, es wurde in den "GEZ Medien" von den Veranstaltern postuliert. Auf der Website sehe ich davon z.b. nix. Halt geil wenn man solche Aussagen in Medien trifft die von den eigenen Anhängern nicht zugelassen werden.



Ja, klar, weil andere Demos auf deren Webseiten natürlich auch Menschen die demonstrieren wollen, ausschließen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> 2.) Wozu stellt Querdenken denn Ordner und Deeskalationsteams bereit? Sind die nicht in der Lage ne Reichskriegsflagge zu unterbinden indem man auf den Träger einwirkt?



Warum sollte man das Tragen einer Reichskriegsflagge unterbinden, wenn es doch gar nicht verboten ist?
Ist ja nicht so, als ob sich da viele Fahnen befunden hätten, die waren absolut vereinzelt, lol.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder versteh ich ihn nur falsch und er will bei seiner "Stellungnahme" nur schon wieder den Geisel angreifen.



Vielleicht ist ja wirklich kein Polizist oder kein Verfassungsschutzmitglied in Hildmanns Telegram Gruppe.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt, jeder darf von seinem Demonstrationsrecht Gebrauch machen - aber jeder entscheidet halt auch mit wem er demonstriert.



Eben, und ob jemand Antisemit oder nicht ist, kann ich nicht erkennen, demzufolge schwierig zu demonstrieren, ohne dass dabei auch Antisemiten mit dabei sind.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Rainer Zufall, dass der auf deren Demos rumläuft.



Der will sich eben produzieren, das mit den 6 Millionen ist ja kein Zufall.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Da wird es Zeit, das Facebook eingreift und ihm seine Accounts löscht.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es auch nichts mehr zu bereden, da du wie schon gesagt auf an das eigentliche Thema keine Zeit verschwendest, sondern dich nur damit aufhältst, wer mit wem demonstriert, wer mit wem vielleicht gegrillt hat, aber der Grill-Mann gleichzeitig was von 6 Millionen in Berlin schwurbelt. Ja, ne ist klar, ein wirklich glaubwürdiger Mensch.



DU bist vollkommen unnötig in die Diskussion zwischen der Flüsterkatze & mir reingegrätscht. Dann kannste auch nicht rumheulen, dass diese Diskussion noch nicht beendet ist. Hättest ja auch einfach mal den Sabbel halten können.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Deine Behauptung ein Antisemit wäre dort aufgetreten, ist doch völlig falsch gewesen, dass du das immer noch nicht korrigierst, ist wie gesagt nur ein weiterer Beweis deiner Argumentationsstrategie/Verblendung.


Aber Jebsen ist doch aufgetreten, was soll daran "völlig falsch" gewesen sein? 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, du beziehst dich immer auf irgendetwas, oder dann doch wieder auf etwas ganz anderes.


Wenn du meinen Argumenten nicht folgen kannst, dann schau in meine Signatur. Bitte - gerne.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das Tragen einer Reichskriegsflagge unterbinden, wenn es doch gar nicht verboten ist?


Tja, erst keine Haltung, jetzt keine Bildung. Jeder, der in Gemeinschaftskunde ein wenig aufgepasst hat weiß, Schwarz Rot Gold sind die Farben der Demokratrie in Deutschland. Schwarz-Weiß-Rot ist die Farbe einer Monarchie oder einer Diktatur, je nach Auslegung. Beiden historischen Beispielen in unserem Land gemein ist die nicht übertragung der Macht ans Volk da Wahlen zwar durchgeführt, aber keinen / nur geringen Einfluss haben.
Zudem stehen - sofern man den Menschen die sowas schwenken "Kaisertreue" zugutehalten möchte - beide genannten Staatsformen in Widerspruch zur FDGO - wer diese Abschaffen will bzw. auf deren Abschaffung hinarbeitet ist per Definition Extremist.

Ist wahrscheinlich schwer für jemanden der auch Antisemiten neben sich duldet.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird sich aber schlagartig ändern, wenn die Leute selbst unmittelbar davon betroffen sind.
> Andere schränkt man gerne ein, aber selbst will man nicht eingeschränkt werden.



Glaubst du?
Hier sollen ja nur bestehende Maßnahmen stärker kontrolliert werden, nicht neue Maßnahmen draufgepackt...


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Für mich schon. "Seite an Seite" demonstrieren bedeutet für mich eine klare Präsenz von Alt und Neonazis und mindestens eine Beteiligung von 50%, anders könntest du ja nicht "Seite an Seite" demonstrieren.


Was eine subjektive Wortklauberei. Aber, nur mal aus Spaß, wenn jeder dritte ein Nazi wäre, würden sie immer noch "Seite an Seite" stehen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Denn mal angenommen der Nazi hat mit dem was er sagt recht, dann sehe ich keinerlei Grund, warum man ihm den Applaus verwehren soll oder ihm in der Sache nicht zustimmen soll.


Genau das ist dein Problem.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Indem man sie ausschließt!!!
> 
> Wenn so ein Nazis zu einer  Schüler-Demo von FFF gehen würden und dort mit Nazifahnen rumlaufen oder auf der Bühne ihre rechstextremen Reden halten würde. Was denkst du was dann passiert?
> Die werden ausguhrt, das die da nicht zu Wort kommen.
> ...


Meinst du das jetzt wirklich ernst? Oder ist das getarnte Satire?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann also schon in Summe von 40.000 Nazis also 100% reden.



Sehe ich genauso, ich kann deine Herleitung absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> DU bist vollkommen unnötig in die Diskussion zwischen der Katze & mir reingegrätscht.



Meinst du mit "Katze" jetzt mich, oder die Flüsterkatze? 

Ist gerade etwas durcheinander hier und auch nicht mehr wirklich am Thema.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "Katze" jetzt mich, oder die Flüsterkatze?



Die Flüsterkatze


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> DU bist vollkommen unnötig in die Diskussion zwischen der Katze & mir reingegrätscht.



Achso, darf ich also nicht mitdiskutieren? Ohje, das tut mir aber leid.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann kannste auch nicht rumheulen, dass diese Diskussion noch nicht beendet ist.



Sinn ergibt es halt kaum einen, pauschal jeden Demonstranten abzuqualifizieren, da braucht es bei dir wohl eine lange Lernkurve.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber Jebsen ist doch aufgetreten, was soll daran "völlig falsch" gewesen sein?



Seit wann ist Jebsen ein Antisemit? Der verzapft ja teilweise auch Unsinn, aber Judenhass vertritt er nicht, das steht schonmal fest.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Lasst euch doch nicht auf diese Wortklaubereien und Relativierungen von rechts ein. Das ist klassischer Whataboutism. Nebelkerzen, um die berechtigte Kritik an den weit über das Ziel hinaus Schießenden zu verwässsern. Alles nicht so schlimm, alles im Rahmen, und dann irgendwann hat man den Salat. Es ist schon richtig und wichtig den Anfängen zu wehren und sich nicht darauf einzulassen. Lasst euch also nicht aufs Glatteis führen, in dem ihr die Diskussion durch den Streit über die Deutung von Satzfetzen so zerfasern lasst, dass ein Aussenstehender das nur noch als nerviges Rauschen wahrnimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Jebsen ein Antisemit?



Spätestens seit er bei Fritz wegen Antisemitismus gefeuert wurde. 

Vorher hatte der ja sehr interessante Sendungen. Weiß auch nicht, was den für ein Schlag getroffen hat.

Für die nicht Berliner/Brandenburger:
Holocaust-PR?: Antisemitismusvorwurf gegen Fritz-Moderator Ken Jebsen - Medien - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Passt gerade irgendwie zum Themenkomplex 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Argumenten nicht folgen kannst, dann schau in meine Signatur. Bitte - gerne.



Es ist ja schon teil "leichter Sprache" oder "leichte Argumentation" andere pauschal als Nazis oder Antisemiten zu verurteilen um sich somit null mit deren Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, erst keine Haltung, jetzt keine Bildung.



Ich verstehe unter Haltung nun mal ganz etwas anderes, denn wie schon gesagt, darfst du prinzipiell auf keine Demonstration gegen etablierte Politik gehen, weil sich dort auch teile des Linken und rechten Spektrums befinden, die nicht viel von deiner Demokratie halten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich schwer für jemanden der auch Antisemiten neben sich duldet.



Wenn der mit demonstriert, ist das eben so, aber du erkennst den Antisemiten ja bestimmt an der "krummen Nase" was?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wann verstehen die Menschen ENDLICH, dass wir die Infektionszahlen niedrig halten müssen statt darauf zu verweisen, dass unser Gesundheitsystem noch Kapazitäten hat.



Wie lange willst du das denn machen? Eine Impfstoffentwicklung dauert in der Regel 5 Jahre und bis dahin möchtest du Veranstaltungen, Discobesuche und Feiern möglichst einschränken?
Bei einer Sterbequote von 0,24% (Tendenz sinkend) ist das Panikmache, bei den unter 70 Jährigen sind es 0,04%.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir haben uns diese komfortable Situation hart erarbeitet und Dir fällt nix besseres ein als zu fordern all das aufzugeben weils aktuell nicht so schlimm ist... Das ist beim im-Kreis-denken gegens Verkehrsschild gelaufen.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Frei nach Donald Trump "It is what it is." Sterben halt ein paar was solls.



Wenn man es auf den Punkt bringt, ja. Zu verhindern gelten eine Übersterblichkeit und Behandlungsengpässe, nicht dass die Menschen sterben, Menschen sterben nunmal.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich Unrecht habe, dann beschneiden wir unsere Wirtschaft vollkommen umsonst (und alle anderen Länder auch). Unsere Kinder verpassen Unterricht, Menschen werden arbeitslos, BiP sinkt, Wirtschaft kriselt.
> Wenn DU Unrecht hast, dann sterben tausende Menschen.



Der Lockdown war komplett fürn Hintern, Abstandsregeln, Maskenpflicht (dort wo kein Abstand eingehalten wird) waren vorerst sinnvoll.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Lasst euch doch nicht auf diese Wortklaubereien und Relativierungen von rechts ein. Das ist klassischer Whataboutism. Nebelkerzen, um die berechtigte Kritik an den weit über das Ziel hinaus Schießenden zu verwässsern. Alles nicht so schlimm, alles im Rahmen, und dann irgendwann hat man den Salat. Es ist schon richtig und wichtig den Anfängen zu wehren und sich nicht darauf einzulassen. Lasst euch also nicht aufs Glatteis führen, in dem ihr die Diskussion durch den Streit über die Deutung von Satzfetzen so zerfasern lasst, dass ein Aussenstehender das nur noch als nerviges Rauschen wahrnimmt.



Du hast Recht. Wer Antisemiten duldet und nicht versteht warum Reichsflaggen problematisch sein sollen, mit dem muss man auch nicht diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Warum sieht das bei mir genauso aus? 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei einer Sterbequote von 0,24% (Tendenz sinkend) ist das Panikmache, bei den unter 70 Jährigen sind es 0,04%.



Woher stammen deine falschen Zahlen schon wieder? 
Es sind aktuell 3,8% gestorbene. https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...chte/2020-08-30-de.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

UND über 50% mit Spätfolgen!!!
Covid-19 - Wie sehen die Langzeitfolgen einer Corona-Infektion aus?



			
				https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/covid-19-wie-sehen-die-langzeitfolgen-einer-corona.1939.de.html?drn:news_id=1166920 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis sind auch britische Neurologen des University College London in der Fachzeitschrift "Brain" gekommen - allerdings fällt ihre Diagnose noch drastischer aus. Die Forscher haben bei insgesamt 43 Corona-Patientinnen und -Patienten die neurologischen Symptome einer Infektion mit Sars-Cov-2 untersucht. Das Ergebnis: Selbst bei Infizierten mit nur leichtem Verlauf der Erkrankung konnten - häufig erst nachträglich - gravierende Folgen wie Hirnfunktionsstörungen, Schlaganfälle oder schwere Gehirnhautentzündungen diagnostiziert werden. Die Anzahl der neurologischen Auffälligkeiten sei höher als erwartet, schreibt das Forschungs-Team aus London.



==> Womit man ja wieder zum Thema Corona kommen könnte anstatt OT über Nazis zu diskutieren.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hast Recht. Wer Antisemiten duldet und nicht versteht warum Reichsflaggen problematisch sein sollen, mit dem muss man auch nicht diskutieren.


Einfach das Geblubber ignorieren. Ich weiß, es ist nicht leicht. Besonders nicht bei so emotionalen Themen. Ich werde mich da jetzt auch in Enthaltsamkeit üben, denn es bringt nichts außer dem von mir beschriebenen Effekt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hast Recht. Wer Antisemiten duldet und nicht versteht warum Reichsflaggen problematisch sein sollen, mit dem muss man auch nicht diskutieren.




Jaja, so viele Reichsflaggen auf den Demos, die von KenFM sind gar nicht fertig geworfen die Flaggen rauszuschneiden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5SiRP4Opao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2020)

Schaffe89 gib a Ruh.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Berliner Innensenator Geisel will Maskenpflicht auf Demonstrationen einfuehren  | rbb24


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2020)

Man muss halt mal sehen, dass diese Esoteriker und sonstige Alternativen vor kurzem auf linken Demos unterwegs waren und da nannte sie niemand Nazis. Irgendwie ist es doch absurd wenn Impfgegner und Veganer völlig okay sind, wenn sie z.B. auf Anti-Atomprotesten sind, aber zu Nazis werden wenn sie gegen Corana protestieren. Man sollte mal vom politischen Denken wegkommen und festhalten, dass diese Gruppen fast jeden Trend aufnehmen, der sich gegen die etablierte Gesellschaft richtet.. 

Blog - Seelensellerie - der lockerflockige Blog, der dich bewegt und belebt.

Mal ein typischer Block. Vegan-Hambi-Wald-Corona.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist leider Historische Realität. Blutbad vor dem Reichstag am 13. Januar 1920 – Wikipedia
> Vor recht genau 100 Jahren.
> 
> Deshalb wurde überhaupt die Bannmeile beschlossen und interessanterweise zwischenzeitlich von Hitler direkt nach der Machtergreifung aufgehoben.



Ich glaube wir sollten Ereignisse, die in den Wirren und tlw. unübersichtlichen, revolutionären Zuständen nach dem Zusammenbruch des Kaiserreiches entstanden, nicht mit der heutigen Situation vergleichen. Das bietet sich, nach dem Verständnis des historischen Kontextes, einfach nicht an. 
Wir befinden uns nun, 100 Jahre später (du sagst es), in einer völlig anderen Lage. In keinster Art und Weise vergleichbar.

Meine Meinung zu den Covidioten und Verschwörungshanseln: Auswüchse einer dekadenten, pluralistischen Gesellschaft, die es zu jeder Zeit geben wird und Auswüchse, die wir aushalten können bzw. sollten. Weder hätten diese Gestalten ernsthaft einen Reichstag im Sinne einer symbolischen Machtergreifung stürmen können, noch gibt es auch nur bei 10% der Bevölkerung für deren Ansinnen einen wirklichen Rückhalt. Aus meiner Sicht eher zu belächeln (aber auch konsequent zu beobachten).

Was mir eher Sorgen bereitet, ist der mediale Hype, der um diese Sache gemacht wird.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Da es keine solchen Demos mehr geben wird, hat sich das erstmal eh erledigt mit dem Hype.


Ansonsten gilt wie immer:
Brot und Spiele - YouTube


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Was mir eher Sorgen bereitet, ist der mediale Hype, der um diese Sache gemacht wird.



Das ist recht einfach:
Wenn es niemanden interessiert, bringe es solange im Fernsehen, bis es jemanden interessiert.

Die Demonstranten denken sich, "Alter, wir kommen im Fernsehen/Internet, wir werden erhört, verbreitet und wichtig genommen", dem anderen Teil der Bevölkerung wird eingetrichtert, das Demonstranten alles Idioten sind. So schürt man Hass ohne das es jemand merkt.



Das man sich aber allem mal stellt und gegenseitig miteinander redet und dadurch nen guten Mittelweg findet kann man ja eh vergessen. Die grünen wollen am liebsten, das man mit dem Atmen aufhört, die linken wollen die DDR zurück und jedem das Geld in den Arsch pumpen, egal wo das herkommt, der CDU ist eh alles egal, die wollen nur irgendwas regieren und die AFD will am liebsten nix von alldem, sondern irgendwas anderes halt.

Die Politiker in Deutschland sind allesamt Fanatiker und Psychopathen und man hat nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Das war nur eben kein kleiner Teil. Offizielle Quellen sprechen von 20%.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/sturmaufberlin-verfassungsschutz-rechtsextreme-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Versuche, die Lage zu eskalieren*
> 
> Ob Rechtsextreme die Demonstration dominierten, ist eine Frage der Einschätzung. Viele Reporterinnen und Reporter berichteten, Rechtsextreme seien akzeptierter Teil der Proteste gewesen. _RBB-Reporter_ Olaf Sundermeyer schätzte ihren Anteil auf etwa *20 Prozent*. Aktivisten der "Identitären Bewegung" und rechte Hooligans hätten mehrfach versucht, die Situation zu eskalieren, so Sundermeyer.




"Wer auf den Straßen den Schulterschluss mit Rechtsextremisten sucht, aber auch wer nur gleichgültig neben Neonazis, Fremdenfeinden und Antisemiten herläuft, wer sich nicht eindeutig und aktiv abgrenzt, macht sich mit ihnen gemein."

_Der Bundespräsident

_Nach Eskalation am Reichstag: Steinmeier nennt Proteste "unertraeglich" | tagesschau.de

______________________________________________

Aber lassen wir das Thema Nazis nun endlich und kommen wieder BTT zu Corona. 



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-montag-131.html#Leipziger-Forscher-entwickeln-Corona-Antikoerpertest schrieb:
			
		

> *Leipziger Forscher entwickeln Corona-Antikörpertest*
> 
> _15:46 Uhr_
> Leipziger Wissenschaftler haben einen neuen Coronavirus-Antikörpertest entwickelt. Unter dem Namen "AProof" sei er morgen in Apotheken und online erhältlich. Der Test koste 49 Euro und sei auch für den Hausgebrauch geeignet, teilte das sächsische Wissenschaftsministerium bei der Vorstellung des Tests in Leipzig mit. Zugleich könne er Forschern wertvolle Informationen zur Verbreitung des Coronavirus liefern.
> Insbesondere in Schulen, Kitas, Krankenhäusern und Pflegeheimen könne der Test dazu beitragen, Risikogruppen noch besser zu schützen, erklärte das Ministerium. So könnte durch seinen Einsatz künftig gezielter auf Antikörper getestetes Personal eingesetzt werden, wodurch das Infektionsrisiko sinke. Durch die zu erwartenden Daten zu bereits überstandenen Infektionen sei zudem eine wichtige Grundlage für weitere Forschungen geschaffen, sagte Ralf Hoffmann vom Biotechnologisch-Biomedizinischen Zentrum der Universität Leipzig.




Wobei ich in großen  Antikörpertest oder Dunkelfeldstudien mit Antikörpern keinen Sinn sehe, nachdem nun schon seit einigen Monaten bekannt ist, dass die Antikörper bei den meisten nach recht kurzer Zeit wieder weg sind.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist recht einfach:
> Wenn es niemanden interessiert, bringe es solange im Fernsehen, bis es jemanden interessiert.
> 
> Die Demonstranten denken sich, "Alter, wir kommen im Fernsehen/Internet, wir werden erhört, verbreitet und wichtig genommen", dem anderen Teil der Bevölkerung wird eingetrichtert, das Demonstranten alles Idioten sind. So schürt man Hass ohne das es jemand merkt.
> ...


Sehr gut zusammengefasst!

Am Ende gibt es sogar kaum mehr "das kleinere Übel", für das man sein Kreuz macht, sondern nur noch "gleichwertig" große Übel


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Gibt grad viele (tolle) Memes zum Thema...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine der Gesichtsausdruck. Sowas macht mir mehr Angst als die Coronamaßnahmen.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Gibt grad viele (tolle) Memes zum Thema...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es steht zu befürchten, dass diese Personen das tatsächlich ernst meinen. Und das kann einem Angst machen.

Aber ungebildete, verirrte Idioten gab es zu allen Zeiten.
Wobei, zynisch gesprochen, früher Kriege & Co. für eine gewisse, regelmäßige Ausdünnung dieses Pöbels gesorgt haben, was heute nicht mehr der Fall ist. Das ist dann wohl die hinzunehmende Schattenseite unseres Wohlstandes, aber auch des Rechts auf freie Meinungsäußerung. 
Gott sei Dank gibt es in der Mehrheit ja dann doch genug geistig klar denkende Menschen, so dass diese Minderheit niemals wirklich etwas zu melden hat.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gibt es in der Mehrheit ja dann doch genug geistig klar denkende Menschen, so dass diese Minderheit niemals wirklich etwas zu melden hat.



Nur kann sich das mit Corona schnell ändern. Zu den Spätfolgen zählen auch Hirnfunktionsstörungen. Coronavirus: Auch milder Verlauf kann zu Gehirnschaeden fuehren | futurezone.at
Und wie tausende Menschen mit Hirnfunktionsstörungen aussehen, konnte man ja nun am Wochenende sehen. 

Man hat das Gefühl, das die wie bei einer Zombieapokalypse versuchen absichtlich das Virus zu verbreiten. Denn dann gibt es noch mehr Menschen mit Hirnfunktionsstörung, die solchen Covidioten und Nazis hinterherlaufen.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur kann sich das mit Corona schnell ändern. Zu den Spätfolgen zählen auch Hirnfunktionsstörungen. Coronavirus: Auch milder Verlauf kann zu Gehirnschaeden fuehren | futurezone.at
> Und wie tausende Menschen mit Hirnfunktionsstörungen aussehen, konnte man ja nun am Wochenende sehen.
> 
> Man hat das Gefühl, das die wie bei einer Zombieapokalypse versuchen absichtlich das Virus zu verbreiten. Denn dann gibt es noch mehr Menschen mit Hirnfunktionsstörung, die solchen Covidioten und Nazis hinterherlaufen.



Das kann ich natürlich nicht für bare Münze nehmen, was du da schreibst, oder?


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Warum?

Wie du selbst sagst, kein klar denkender Mensch würde auf so eine Demo gehen.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich natürlich nicht für bare Münze nehmen, was du da schreibst, oder?


Zynismus ist die Waffe des Hilflosen.


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur kann sich das mit Corona schnell ändern. Zu den Spätfolgen zählen auch Hirnfunktionsstörungen. Coronavirus: Auch milder Verlauf kann zu Gehirnschaeden fuehren | futurezone.at
> Und wie tausende Menschen mit Hirnfunktionsstörungen aussehen, konnte man ja nun am Wochenende sehen.
> 
> Man hat das Gefühl, das die wie bei einer Zombieapokalypse versuchen absichtlich das Virus zu verbreiten. Denn dann gibt es noch mehr Menschen mit Hirnfunktionsstörung, die solchen Covidioten und Nazis hinterherlaufen.



Wenn man mit Corona direkt noch nix zu tun hatte (Familie/Freunde) ist es natürlich, das man dem ganzen hickkack kritisch gegenübersteht...das ändert sich aber ganz plötzlich, wenn es einem direkt trifft. Ich stehe dem Corona-Masken-Hype auch sehr kritisch gegenüber, genau wie meine Eltern, meine Familie und im Freundeskreis auch.
Das hat nix mit Hirnfunktionsstörungen zu tun, man hat's halt noch nicht direkt mitbekommen.

Und nein, ich hab definitiv keinen Bock auf dieses Coronazeugs, ich setze meine Maske brav auf, obwohl die Maske nach so vielen Monaten so langsam richtig mies mufft.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und nein, ich hab definitiv keinen Bock auf dieses Coronazeugs, ich setze meine Maske brav auf, obwohl die Maske nach so vielen Monaten so langsam richtig mies mufft.


Pro Tipp: Waschmaschine nutzen und mehrere Masken haben.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Wobei so ein kleines Stück Stoff wie bei der Maske auch nach dem Waschen schnell wieder trocken ist.




Eckism schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Hirnfunktionsstörungen zu tun, man hat's halt noch nicht direkt mitbekommen.



Bei dem was da an Verschwörungstheorien und Volksverhetzung verbreitet wird, kann man schon recht deutlich eine Störung diagnostizieren. 

Ist ja ein Unterschied, ob man Corona einfach nicht so ernst nimmt, oder die krudestens Sachen von sich gibt.
Beispiele für zweiteres liefern diese Covidioten aber genug: Angeklagter Rechtsextremist muss sich umziehen - Kein Zutritt zum Gericht in Unterwäsche | LTO.de


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Pro Tipp: Waschmaschine nutzen und mehrere Masken haben.



4 Tictac ins Maul, schnell rein, durchflitzen und schnell wieder raus spart Wasser für's waschen und hilft gegen das vergessen der Maske.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2020)

Ich hab 3 Masken und 1 Schlauchschal, reicht locker aus.

@Eckism
Vergiss dein Geld nicht, wenn du schon deine Maske "vergessen" hast.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> 4 Tictac ins Maul, schnell rein, durchflitzen und schnell wieder raus *spart Wasser für's waschen* und hilft gegen das vergessen der Maske.


Du sparst definitiv am falschen Ende.


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

Geld? Ich zahl nur mit Karte, die ist beim Führerschein und den hab ich logischerweise dabei, wenn ich Unterwegs bin.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> 4 Tictac ins Maul, schnell rein, durchflitzen und schnell wieder raus spart Wasser für's waschen und hilft gegen das vergessen der Maske.


Naja, der Haken ist doch, dass du dann die ganze Zeit deinen eigenes Bakterienökosystem stetig am Leben hälst. Bringt dich jetzt nicht um oder so, aber es verklebt bestimmt irgendwann die Klumpozypien oder wie das heisst.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vergiss dein Geld nicht, wenn du schon deine Maske "vergessen" hast.



Vor allem wo ein Verstoß gegen die Maskenpflicht bis zu 500€ kostet. 

In Sachsen soll am morgen den 01.09.2020 das Bußgeld von 60€ im ÖPNV durch extra Sicherheitspersonal kassiert werden. Darauf hatte der Zugbegleiter heute einen hingewiesen, der kein Maske hatte.
Bussgeld bei Maskenpflicht-Verstoss und Lockerung bei Grossveranstaltungen | MDR.DE



Tekkla schrieb:


> Naja, der Haken ist doch, dass du dann die ganze Zeit deinen eigenes Bakterienökosystem stetig am Leben hälst.



Wobei sich an das Bakterienökosystem, das Immunsystem schon angepasst hat. 
Probleme gibt es dann, wenn das Immunsystem geschwächt oder durch einen fremden Virus stark gefordert wird.


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Naja, der Haken ist doch, dass du dann die ganze Zeit deinen eigenes Bakterienökosystem stetig am Leben hälst.



Ich mag mein eigenes Ökosystem doch...glaub ich.


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2020)

Vielleicht könnte man ein paar selbstverständlich gänzlich unpolitischen Skeptikern das Tragen schwarz-weiß-roter Masken schmackhaft machen?
Oder sogar welche mit Führer-Konterfei? - Nicht, dass Missverständnisse aufkommen: ich meine selbstverständlich welche mit dem stilisierten Abbild von Herrn Höcke.

Ich habe rein zufällig ein paar tausend auf Vorrat produzieren lassen und würde diese für 2 Reichsmark (entspricht knapp 8 Euro) pro Stück abgeben! Der Versand erfolgt selbstverständlich diskret im braunen Umschlag.

Wird demnächst auch von Ken Jebsen beworben!


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Spanien, Italien und Frankreich: Wo auch Rechtspopulisten Masken tragen | tagesschau.de


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Wie du selbst sagst, kein klar denkender Mensch würde auf so eine Demo gehen.


Damit sind aber nicht in erster Linie (und keineswegs ausschließlich) pathologische Störungen/Erkrankungen gemeint.


----------



## Amigo (31. August 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Seid ihr es nicht leid eure substanzlosen Phrasen gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder runter zu leiern? Nur Nazis dort... nur Spinner... niemand hat Lösungsvorschläge... macht euch nicht weiter lächerlich!
> Akzeptiert doch einfach die Fakten sowie Ängste der Bürger und beschäftigt und hinterfragt diese objektiv. Ihr solltet zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen, als bisher.
> Wollen manche aber gar nicht... oder trauen sich noch nicht?
> 
> ...





hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Erste der zur Wort kommt fängt halt an und vergleicht die Covid Maßnahmen mit der Machtergreifung der Nazis 1933... Was willst du mit dem noch diskutieren.
> 
> Den Unternehmer der sagt "Hey ich bin betroffen und lehne die Maßnahmen ab". Ok lass uns in einen Dialog treten.
> Aber jemand der Meinungsfreiheit net verstanden hat, der irgendwas faselt von "für die Kinder" - es wäre halt nett wenn
> ...



Die Anerkennung der Pandemie als solche - Die Bestimmungen um eine solche auszurufen, wurden im letzten Jahr gesenkt, dass wisst ihr sicher. Und die Regierung dreht sich ihre Zielvorgaben auch nach belieben. Dazu die Zahlen... 

Transparenz - Nach wie vor gibt es nur eine Windrichtung und keine öffentliche Diskussion und Betrachtung anderer Studien und Erfahrungen.

Maskenpflicht - War ok am Anfang, aber ich denke es reicht. Und ja, alleine der Kinder wegen, aber auch ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf das Teil! 

Quarantäne selbst tragen nach dem Auslandsurlaub <-- Die Mittelschicht abwärts verbringt den Urlaub dann vllt. lieber im Inland? Die Staatskasse freut es, hmm?!  Geht gar nicht! Wobei, wenn wir geimpft wären... ? Pfui! 
RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Informationen zur Ausweisung internationaler Risikogebiete durch das Auswaertige Amt, BMG und BMI Wir können noch nach Schweden... oder Thailand z.B.! 

Gegen die Willkür der Polizei - welche hoffentlich bald mehr hinterfragt, welche Befehle sie da teilweise befolgen. Die Masse ist stolz und froh, dass die Polizei die Demo schützt und sie wurde immer wieder gelobt. Viele Polizisten fühlen sicher mit uns, aber haben noch Angst sich zu outen und hinterfragen teilweise noch nichts. 
Dass z.B. der Demozug nicht einfach weiter gelassen wurde ist ein Skandal. Dazu wurden die Seitenstraßen abgesperrt und der Stau war unausweichlich. Tolle Deeskalationsstrategie! 

Gegen Nazis - Represent! - Und ob ihr es wahrhaben wollt oder nicht: die Teilnehmer waren und sind bunt gemischt. Wenn ich dass hier schon lese... 20%... wie verängstigt muss man sein.  Eure Nazi Keule nervt wirklich, aber lässt einen kalt. 

Und iwelche anderen Punkte, es wird spät... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwPkb1klyHo 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3xycX7DMH8 etwas älter, köstlich! Guter Mann!


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man ein paar selbstverständlich gänzlich unpolitischen Skeptikern das Tragen schwarz-weiß-roter Masken schmackhaft machen?
> Oder sogar welche mit Führer-Konterfei? - Nicht, dass Missverständnisse aufkommen: ich meine selbstverständlich welche mit dem stilisierten Abbild von Herrn Höcke.
> 
> Ich habe rein zufällig ein paar tausend auf Vorrat produzieren lassen und würde diese für 2 Reichsmark (entspricht knapp 8 Euro) pro Stück abgeben! Der Versand erfolgt selbstverständlich diskret im braunen Umschlag.
> ...


Wobei die preußische, schwarz-weiß-rote (wir reden von der kaiserlichen Reichsflagge, oder?) Fahne ja erstmal nicht für Nationalsozialismus oder dergleichen steht. Eigentlich ganz und gar nicht. Das irritiert mich nämlich zusätzlich. Der Geist des Kaiserreiches, wie ich ihn geschichtlich verstehe, beinhaltet durchaus ein etwas anderes Weltbild als jenes der Nationalsozialisten mit ihrem Streben nach Rassenreinheit und Dominanz der arischen Herrenrasse, wenngleich gewisse zeitgenössische Tendenzen eine tlw. Verwandtheit aus heutiger Sicht möglich erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gehen die Reichsbürger davon aus, dass die Weimarer Verfassung weiterhin Bestand hat. Also 1919.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gehen die Reichsbürger davon aus, dass die Weimarer Verfassung weiterhin Bestand hat. Also 1919.


Du meinst die wollen gar nicht das autoritäre preußische Kaiserreich?

Also wenn schon, denn schon. Die Weimarer Republik war auch nicht die schönste (Kurz) Epoche deutscher Geschichte. Die Bismarcksche Zeit konnte ich mir unter (vielleicht auch verklärten) nostalgischen Gesichtspunkten ja noch vorstellen, das sich jemand das wünscht (nicht für mich, falls das so verstanden worden sein könnte, leicht missverständlich).


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Du meinst die wollen gar nicht das autoritäre preußische Kaiserreich?



Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die wollen. Das wissen die sicher nicht mal selbst.
In erster Linie lehnen sie die Bundesrepublik ab. Hauptsache dagegen sein, würde ich sagen.
Interessant ist ja, dass viele von denen Bewaffnet sind. Schützenverein ist also i.O.


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Wobei die preußische, schwarz-weiß-rote (wir reden von der kaiserlichen Reichsflagge, oder?) Fahne ja erstmal nicht für Nationalsozialismus oder dergleichen steht. Eigentlich ganz und gar nicht. Das irritiert mich nämlich zusätzlich. Der Geist des Kaiserreiches, wie ich ihn geschichtlich verstehe, beinhaltet durchaus ein etwas anderes Weltbild als jenes der Nationalsozialisten mit ihrem Streben nach Rassenreinheit und Dominanz der arischen Herrenrasse, wenngleich gewisse zeitgenössische Tendenzen eine tlw. Verwandtheit aus heutiger Sicht möglich erscheinen lassen.



Ich denke, sie steht aus heutiger Sicht sinnbildlich für eine Illusion der "guten alten Zeit", als "Deutschland noch wer war" und ein starker Mann an der Spitze stand. Nebenbei legt man dann auch gleich ein Bekenntnis zu einem antidemokratischen System einschließlich Militarismus, Kolonialismus und diversen anderen -ismen ab, die mit der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung wenig bis gar nicht vereinbar sind.

Was mich dann eher irritiert ist, dass dieses Symbol auf einer Demo geduldet wird, die sich vorgeblich *gegen* Einschränkungen bürgerlicher Freiheiten richtet. Das ist ein wenig so, als würde man bei einer katholischen Kundgebung Werbebanner für Kondome schwenken ...


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

@Amigo - Antwort kommt Morgen und bitte fühl dich nicht getriggert von den folgenden 4 Zeilen.

@Thema
s3tz dich d0ch mal mit den SoRG3n und NoEten Der M3n$chen außßeinanda..
Corona-Demo in Berlin: Nach dieser Rede stuermten die Chaoten Richtung Reichstag - YouTube


----------



## Whispercat (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Flüsterkatze Ist halt schon komisch wenn Dir   nichts anderes übrigbleibt als Ken Jebsen in Schutz zu nehmen - sagt im   Grunde alles.



Ich könnte genau dasselbe sagen denn scheinbar fällt dir ja auch nichts   anderes ein als auf Kontaktschuld herumzuhacken - und ja, in diesem   Punkt gebe ich dir völlig Recht das sagt im Grunde alles. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jebsen bedient das Narrativ der jüdischen   Weltverschwörung - was daraus entstehen kann hat vor garnicht   allzulanger Zeit ein etwas unbegnadeter Maler sehr drastisch aufgezeigt.   Aber ja, es reicht ja zu sagen, er sei kein Antisemit weil die Mail  die  er geschrieben hatte Pre-Rauswurd beim RBB, ein Gag gewesen sein  soll.



Ich sagte bereits das du dir dieses Zitat das in einem Chat mit Broder   entanden ist sparen kannst. Das er sich unglücklich ausgedrückt hat   steht ausser Frage aber er hat sich hierfür auch entschuldigt. Und wie   ich bereits sagte, *einem Typen der in seiner 10 jährigen Radioshow jede   Woche dem Holocaust gedacht hat vorzuwerfen er wäre ein Antisemit ist   Realsatire. *

Ken Jebsen zum Ausfall von KenFM am 06.11.2011 - YouTube



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ken mal zusammengefasst: KenFM: Ken Jebsen, der gefaehrliche Querfront-Demagoge &#8211; Belltower.News



Mal ne Frage, wie nennt man es deiner Meinung nach wenn man 1 Millionen   Menschen in Gaza zusammenpfercht und dann jeden, selbst minderjährige   abknallt die deinem illegalen Zaun zu nahe kommen ? Wie nennt man die   illegalen Siedlungen und die Vertreibung der ansässigen Bevölkerung im   Westjordanland ? Wie man nennt man die völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffe der   Israelis in Syrien die da absolut nichts zu suchen haben ? Sag mir,  wie  nennt man sowas ? 

Und nur damit hier kein falscher Eindruck ensteht, ich verurteile hier   nicht den durchschnittlichen 0815 Israeli der sicher genauso in Frieden   leben möchte wie jeder normale Mensch auch. Aber wie sich deren Militär   und die Ultraorthodoxen aufführen ist eindeutig zu verurteilen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Querdenken als ernsthafte Kritik an der   Krisenbewältigung der Regierung gesehen werden will, muss sich diese   Bewegung am Kopf drastisch verändern.
> &#8222;Querdenken 621&#8220; Kooperieren mit... - Der Rote Rabe -BlogSpot fuer politische Kultur- | Facebook
> Man sehe den netten Herren mit "All lives matter" Oberbekleidung. Meet Ralph Bühler, schon in Kandel am Start.



Mal abgesehen davon der gute Herr unabhängig von dem möglichen Blödsinn   den er erzählt zumindest in dem Punkt das jede Art von Leben zählt   völlig Recht hat, werden diese Kontaktschuld Argumente nicht irgedwann   mal langweilig ? 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Thorsten Schulte - Redner bei Pegida & Redner bei Querdenken.



Und schon wieder falsch weil Zitat : 
_
Thorsten Schulte und Ralph Bühler: Alle zwei stehen der rechtsextremen  AfD nahe, *Bühler gar der Islam- und Fremdenfeindlichen, völkischen,  rassistischen und rechtspopulistischen Organisation Pegida. *_

Und ich kann an dieser Stelle nur nochmal betonen, wenn die AfD solche   bösen Nadsis und Verfassungsverfassungfeinde sind dann dürfte es ja kein   Problem sein sie auf Basis von unseren demokratischen Gesetzen zu   verbieten. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein verstehe ich nicht warum es   ein Problem sein sollte der AfD nahezustehen. Aber an dieser Stelle höre   ich dann auch auf diesen Kontaktschuld Blödsinn weiter zu kommentieren   denn ich habe keine Lust mehr auf dieses Spiel. 

Ich dachte eigentlich hier geht es um Corona und die Meinungen von   Befürwortern und Gegnern zu diesem Thema und nicht darum das Hansmartin   vor 15 Jahren mal einen J00denwitz gemacht hat. Du hast DREI VERSUCHE   gebraucht bist du EINEN Typen ausgegraben hast der vor 5 Jahren   mutmasslich dummes Zeug auf Facebook gepostet hat. EINEN, und auch   dieser EINE hat keine Reden gehalten sondern ist Pressesprecher. Und   überhaupt wer sagt denn das der gute Mann in den 5 Jahren seinen Fehler   nicht eingesehen hat und daraus gelernt hat ? Ist man in deiner   Weltsicht eigentlich ein Leben lang schuldig wenn man irgendwann mal   irgendetwas dummes gepostet hat ?

Und dann wäre da noch Schrang mit dem du tatsächlich mal einen   nachweislichen Esoteriker aufgetrieben hast. Aber obwohl ich Esoterik   und Leute die sie verbreiten verabscheue verstehe ich nicht warum auch   solche Leute in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft nicht das Recht haben   sollten sich zu anderen Themen zu äussern. DAS ist Demokratie ob es dir   in den Kram passt oder nicht. 

DU beschwerst dich hier permanent über Nadsis und mutmassliche Nadsis   aber verhälst dich mit der Forderung sie von jeglichem   gesellschaftlichem Leben auszuschliessen keinen Funken besser. Wie   sollen diese Spacken es denn lernen wenn sie unter sich in ihren   Echokammern hocken und nie etwas anderes kennenlernen ? Und deswegen   frage ich an dieser Stelle nochmal denn darauf kannst du mir ja   scheinbar keine Antwort geben, wie sollen wir denn mit den Nadsis deiner   meiner Meinung nach verfahren nachdem wir sie von jeglichem   gesellschaftlichen Diskurs ausgeschlossen haben ? Sie in Lager sperren  ? Sie alle an die Wand stellen ? Sag doch mal. 


hoffgang schrieb:


> der KandelDepp.



Mal völlig unabhängig davon was sich dieser werte Mensch geleistet hat,   wieviele von unseren Frauen und Kindern müssen eigentlich noch   abgestochen werden, oder vor Bahngleise geworfen oder vergewaltigt   werden bist du endlich mal merkst dass es so vielleicht nicht   weitergehen sollte ? Wenn du wirklich willst dass wir hier Zustände   haben wie sie in Schweden der Fall sind, oder wie wir sie in Duisburg   Marxloh oder BLN Neuköln bereits schon selber haben dann bist du nicht   normal im Kopf. Heul dann aber einfach nicht rum wenn es irgendwann   deine Familie trifft.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> @Hoffnungslos
> 
> Interessanterweise hatte da die "Flüsterkatze" ein paar gute Punkte getroffen, nämlich das was mir auch schon aufgefallen war.
> Grundsätzlich schwimmst du nur auf der Welle von Assoziationen, ad   Hominem Argumenten , dabei ist die Botschaft der Demos völlig klar.   Maßnahmen beenden, reduzieren, Angstmacherei beenden, usw.
> ...



Weil er ganz genau weiss das er ausser ziemlich fadenscheinigen   Kontaktschuld und Ad Hominem Argumenten absolut nichts vorzuweisen hat.    Das Beste was er in 3 Beiträgen zustande gebracht hat ist Schmutz bei   irgendwelchen Leuten zu suchen um mit diesem Schmutz die ganze   Veranstaltung diskreditieren zu können. Und von so jemandem muss ich mir   : 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dir kommts nur drauf an, dass es Bilder gibt,   auf denen man keine Nazis sieht und damit ist für dich alles gut.



anhören. Dieser Typ ist der absolute Widerspruch in sich selbst,  guter Mann  schau doch endlich mal in den Spiegel denn wenn wir grade  davon reden  wem es auf was ankommtm, dann dir ja scheinbar um jeden Preis  Schmutz bei  irgendwem zu finden um dies als Kontaktschuld für alle  anderen  benutzen zu können. Du solltest vielleicht weniger Beiträge von Stasi Anettas Stiftung lesen die tun dir eindeutig nicht gut. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Natürlich dulde ich auch Antisemiten  auf Demos, man muss auch  Linksextremisten auf Demos dulden, so  funktioniert der Rechtsstaat,  jeder darf demonstrieren.



Und auch das kann man gar nicht deutlich genug betonen. Ja, vollkommen richtig, so funktioniert der Rechtsstaat.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Falsch, das ist TEIL des Themas. Du willst das aber verdrängen weils Dir nicht passt.
> Aber das sind wir ja nicht anders gewohnt, nachdem man schon lesen  musste wie du Auftritte von Antisemiten bei CoronaDemos relativierst.  Wenn du das Thema wechseln willst, dann bring doch ne neue These rein  anstatt dich immer weiter zu verrennen.



Guter Mann, sei doch einfach leise. Du beschuldigst hier Leute das sie  Völkermord leugnen würden, wobei ich dich überführt habe. Behauptest es  hätte auf den Querdenker Demos quer durchs Land Reichsflaggen gegeben  wobei ich dich überführt hab. Behauptest da wären nennenswert Nadsis  anwesend gewesen was der Verfassunggschutz allerdings anders sieht und  machst eigentlich nichts anderes ausser Schmutz bei Leuten zu suchen, um  diesen Schmutz als Kontaktschuld Argument gegen die andere Leute  benutzen zu können. Deine ganze Argumentation ist ein einziger Witz und  du glaubst ernsthaft nur weil du hier in deiner Echokammer mit DKK und  Konsorten hockst das du die Wahrheit für dich gepachtet hättest. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Denn mal angenommen der Nazi hat mit  dem was er sagt recht, dann sehe ich keinerlei Grund, warum man ihm den  Applaus verwehren soll oder ihm in der Sache nicht zustimmen soll.





Xaphyr schrieb:


> Genau das ist dein Problem.



Wenn ein Nadsi sagt "Der Himmel ist blau" ....  würde ich ihm zwar nicht applaudieren aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Und das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

Das ist absolut korrekt. Ist aber so auch eine völlig andere Geisteshaltung als jene, auf die sich mein Zitat bezog. ^^

Warum weigert du dich eigentlich Z zu schreiben?


----------



## tdi-fan (31. August 2020)

Die Rede von Steinmeier über den Vorfall vorm Reichstagsgebäude

https://twitter.com/tagesschau/status/1300373010457587713


https://www.pscp.tv/w/1kvJpekQwlLxE


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Mal völlig unabhängig davon was sich dieser werte Mensch geleistet hat,   wieviele von unseren Frauen und Kindern müssen eigentlich noch   abgestochen werden, oder vor Bahngleise geworfen oder vergewaltigt   werden bist du endlich mal merkst dass es so vielleicht nicht   weitergehen sollte ? Wenn du wirklich willst dass wir hier Zustände   haben wie sie in Schweden der Fall sind, oder wie wir sie in Duisburg   Marxloh oder BLN Neuköln bereits schon selber haben dann bist du nicht   normal im Kopf. Heul dann aber einfach nicht rum wenn es irgendwann   deine Familie trifft.



Ui schau, ich hab noch einen braun... äääh besorgten Bürger gefunden.
Geil, jetzt kommt auch noch fremdenfeindliche Hetze dazu, deine Aussage, direkt aus dem Narrativ von Pegida im Winter 2015. 
Weiß man wenigstens mit wem man es zu tun hat. Aber so erklärt sich wenigstens warum du dich an den ganzen Rechten Deppen auf Covid Demos nicht störst - another Mystery solved!

Also hatte, denn mit Dir geb ich mich ebensowenig in der Zukunft ab wie mit dem Teelicht. Sorry, aber ich hab in meinem Freundeskreis alles aussortiert was fremdenfeindlich war / wurde, dann werd ich das hier nicht anders handhaben.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2020)

Topic Thema:

Corona-Folgen: "Viele Patienten haben einige Jahre Lebenszeit verloren"




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ui schau, ich hab noch einen braun... äääh besorgten Bürger gefunden.
> Geil, jetzt kommt auch noch fremdenfeindliche Hetze dazu, deine Aussage, direkt aus dem Narrativ von Pegida im Winter 2015.
> Weiß man wenigstens mit wem man es zu tun hat. Aber so erklärt sich wenigstens warum du dich an den ganzen Rechten Deppen auf Covid Demos nicht störst - another Mystery solved!
> 
> Also hatte, denn mit Dir geb ich mich ebensowenig in der Zukunft ab wie mit dem Teelicht. Sorry, aber ich hab in meinem Freundeskreis alles aussortiert was fremdenfeindlich war / wurde, dann werd ich das hier nicht anders handhaben.



Du kannst ja Beiträge melden.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Warum weigert du dich eigentlich Z zu schreiben?


Weil man das als stolze Gardoffel so schreibt!


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. August 2020)

Der Verfassungsschutz ist ein staatliches Organ, das die extremistischen Szenen genau unter die Lupe nimmt und mir ist es nicht bewusst, dass wir zur Zeit von irgendwelchen Rechten regiert werden, die das Organ maßgeblich beeinflussen können. 
*Der Verfassungsschutz sagt, dass es bei der Veranstaltung nicht nennnenswert viele Nazis gab. Sie waren eine kleine Minderheit unter all den anderen Gruppierungen*.
In all den einschlägigen Medien wird aber nur von Rechtsradikalen berichtet, all die Protestierenden werden in die rechte Ecke "geframt". Die linken, regierungshörigen Medien verstecken die Absurdität der Aussagen nicht mal.

Sorry DKK007 oder Hoffgang, aber der Verfassungsschutz hat für mich einen höheren Stellenwert als "die Meinung" von irgendwelchen ideologisch verblendeten Foristen, die den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.

@Zurück zum Topic:
Es geht darum, ob die Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden können, da einige Branchen am Verenden sind. Wie lange soll das Kurzarbeitergeld gezahlt werden und wer wird die Zechen dafür in der Zukunft zahlen? (Steuererhöhung?) Es ist nicht ja nicht klar, wann und ob es einen Impfstoff geben wird, was ist der Plan B der Regierung? Haben sie überhaupt einen Plan? Warum ist die Vorgehensweise uneinheitlich und intransparent? Ich könnte das zum Anfang der Pandemie verstehen, aber so langsam müsste alles funzen oder nicht?

Sowas ist konstruktive Kritik. Die Antworten darauf würde ich gerne in den Medien lesen oder in Foren diskutieren und nicht über irgendwelche rechts links Vollpfosten die Zeit verschwenden.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz ist ein staatliches Organ, das die extremistischen Szenen genau unter die Lupe nimmt und mir ist es nicht bewusst, dass wir zur Zeit von irgendwelchen Rechten regiert werden, die das Organ maßgeblich beeinflussen können.
> *Der Verfassungsschutz sagt, dass es bei der Veranstaltung nicht nennenswert viele Nazis gab. Sie waren eine kleine Minderheit unter all den anderen Gruppierungen*.



Der Verfassungsschutz ist seit Jahren auf dem rechten Auge blind. Auch wenn es besser ist, seit Maaßen weg ist. 
Aber jahrzehntelange Fehler bekommt man so schnell nicht korrigiert. 

Nicht ohne Grund sollten sich besser die Abteilungen Staatsschutz und Terrorimusbekämpfung der LKAs und  des BKA damit beschäftigen.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, sie steht aus heutiger Sicht sinnbildlich für eine Illusion der "guten alten Zeit", als "Deutschland noch wer war" und ein starker Mann an der Spitze stand. Nebenbei legt man dann auch gleich ein Bekenntnis zu einem antidemokratischen System einschließlich Militarismus, Kolonialismus und diversen anderen -ismen ab, die mit der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung wenig bis gar nicht vereinbar sind.
> 
> Was mich dann eher irritiert ist, dass dieses Symbol auf einer Demo geduldet wird, die sich vorgeblich *gegen* Einschränkungen bürgerlicher Freiheiten richtet. Das ist ein wenig so, als würde man bei einer katholischen Kundgebung Werbebanner für Kondome schwenken ...


Naja, das mag schon durchaus so sein, das romantisierte Vorstellungen einer guten alten Zeit da eine Rolle spielen, aber eben aus einer nostalgischer Sicht auf diese Zeit. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur 80% dieser, nett gesagt, Träumer den heutigen Wohlstand und Komfort, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, gegen den technischen und sozialen Stand der damaligen Zeit eintauschen würden. Dort hätte der Großteil dieser Leute nicht mehr zu lachen als heute...


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz ist ein staatliches Organ, das die extremistischen Szenen genau unter die Lupe nimmt [...] Sorry DKK007 oder Hoffgang, aber der Verfassungsschutz hat für mich einen höheren Stellenwert als "die Meinung" von irgendwelchen ideologisch verblendeten Foristen, die den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.


Made my day 
Anbei nur ein Beispiel von vielen, kannst dich ja bei Interesse mal selbst damit auseinandersetzen: https://netzpolitik.org/2019/das-problem-verfassungsschutz-hat-eine-lange-geschichte/

edit: Falscher Link, sorry


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz ist ein staatliches Organ, das die extremistischen Szenen genau unter die Lupe nimmt und mir ist es nicht bewusst, dass wir zur Zeit von irgendwelchen Rechten regiert werden, die das Organ maßgeblich beeinflussen können.
> *Der Verfassungsschutz sagt, dass es bei der Veranstaltung nicht nennnenswert viele Nazis gab. Sie waren eine kleine Minderheit unter all den anderen Gruppierungen*.



Ach?
Das konnte Thomas Haldenwang bereits am 26.08. also VOR der Demo in Berlin wissen. Schau an, ein Hellseher.
Hmmm, haben wir denn da? Nach Demo: Klingbeil kritisiert Verfassungsschutz | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info



> Man müsse sich jetzt mit der Frage beschäftigen, ob der Verfassungsschutz versagt habe, sagte der gebürtig aus Soltau in Niedersachsen stammende SPD-Politiker: "Wenn ich sehe, dass der Verfassungsschutz noch zwei Tage vor der Demonstration gesagt hat, es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, dass Rechtsextreme versuchen, diese Demonstration zu unterwandern, dann muss ich nach diesen Bildern feststellen: Doch, diese Hinweise hätte es geben müssen."





Du kannst mich gerne ideologisch verblendet nennen (ich steh total auf die FDGO), aber mit einem Interview ankommen, das VOR der Demo auf das du die Aussage beziehst stattgefunden hat - das schafft halt auch nicht jeder.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob die Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden können, da einige Branchen am Verenden sind. Wie lange soll das Kurzarbeitergeld gezahlt werden und wer wird die Zechen dafür in der Zukunft zahlen? (Steuererhöhung?) Es ist nicht ja nicht klar, wann und ob es einen Impfstoff geben wird, was ist der Plan B der Regierung? Haben sie überhaupt einen Plan? Warum ist die Vorgehensweise uneinheitlich und intransparent? Ich könnte das zum Anfang der Pandemie verstehen, aber so langsam müsste alles funzen oder nicht?
> 
> Sowas ist konstruktive Kritik. Die Antworten darauf würde ich gerne in den Medien lesen oder in Foren diskutieren und nicht über irgendwelche rechts links Vollpfosten die Zeit verschwenden.



Dann stell diese Fragen. Teile der Antwort sind im Föderalen System der Bundesrepublik zu finden. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir 16 Bundesländer haben ist eine einheitliche Regelung derzeit nicht umsetzbar. Merkel hat es probiert, aber die Ministerpräsidenten haben nicht mitgespielt.
Deshalb haben wir 16 Coronaverordnungen, 16 Coronareiseverordnungen, 16 verschiedene Prozedere, wer die Heimquarantäne denn überwacht, oder wer Tests durchführt und übermittelt. Und nein, wir schaffen den Förderalismus NICHT ab, denn das geht nicht (Ewigkeitsklausel und so).

Vieles funktioniert deshalb auch nicht, weil immer neue Verordnungen kommen. Es wurde z.b. alles getan um den Sommerurlaub zu ermöglichen nur hat man dann mittendrin gemerkt - hoppla, das könnte ein Risiko darstellen. Also hat wieder jedes Bundesland was eigenes gebaut bis Spahn mit der Allgemeinen Testpflicht für Rückkehrer dazwischengegrätscht ist (die ja in 2 Wochen wieder geändert wird). Das ist eben Pro & Contra - man hätt sich den Affenzirkus sparen können, dann wär halt niemand in Urlaub gefahren.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> @Zurück zum Topic:


Gute Idee!



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob die Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden können, da einige Branchen am Verenden sind.


Sehe ich kritisch, obwohl ich weiß und im direkten Umfeld Menschen habe, die darunter zu leiden haben. Allerdings ist denen auch klar, dass so Vieles eben noch unklar ist, weswegen auch sie skeptisch sind, was Lockerungen angeht.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wie lange soll das Kurzarbeitergeld gezahlt werden und wer wird die Zechen dafür in der Zukunft zahlen? (Steuererhöhung?)


Aktruell bis 2022 geplant, irgendwann die Volkswirtschaft als Gesamtes - und ja.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ja nicht klar, wann und ob es einen Impfstoff geben wird,


Ich glaube nicht an einen impfstoff. Besonders deswegen nicht, weil sich  gerade wieder Menschen an Corona anstecken, die bereits mit einem  anderen Stamm davon infiziert waren und als gesundet galten.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> was ist der Plan B der Regierung? Haben sie überhaupt einen Plan?


Wer hat schon einen wasserdichten Plan? Bisher hatte es keiner mit sowas in einer globalisierten Welt zu tun. Du erwartest einfach zu viel. Die Welt tickt so nicht.

Meine Vermutung: Als uns Corona erreichte, da war die übliche Grippe- und Wir-Hocken-Alle-Drinnen-Saison zu ende. Ein durchaus sonniges Frühjahr (zumindest bei mir in SH) hat dafür gesorgt, dass Corona mit den bekannten Maßnahmen gebremst werden konnte. Jetzt wartet man den kommenden Herbst und Winter ab, schaut wie sich das mit Corona + Grippe verhält und wird dann entscheiden wie es konkret weitergeht. So würde ich es zumindest machen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Warum ist die Vorgehensweise uneinheitlich und intransparent? Ich könnte das zum Anfang der Pandemie verstehen, aber so langsam müsste alles funzen oder nicht?


Zum einen liegt es am Föderalismus, der ja immer wieder für eigene Stilblüten sorgt und dann das komplett unterschiedliche Infektionsgeschehen in den einzelnen Bundländern. Eine MP von Meck-Pomm hat vollkommen Recht, wenn sie sagt, dass allgemein für alle gültige, harte Regeln für sie keinen Sinn machen, wo doch kaum Infektionen im Land sind. Letztendlich ist es aber auch gut so, denn so kann man unterschiedliche Bereiche unseres Landes mit unterschiedlichen Regeln besser untersuchen und so auf eine weitaus breitere Datenmenge zugreifen. Nur darf nicht vergessen werden, dass wir erst 6 von was? 20 oder 30 Monaten? Corona hinter uns haben!


----------



## Infi1337 (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz ist seit Jahren auf dem rechten Auge blind. Auch wenn es besser ist, seit Maaßen weg ist.
> Aber jahrzehntelange Fehler bekommt man so schnell nicht korrigiert.
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund sollten sich besser die Abteilungen Staatsschutz und Terrorimusbekämpfung der LKAs und  des BKA damit beschäftigen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: Als uns Corona erreichte, da war die übliche Grippe- und Wir-Hocken-Alle-Drinnen-Saison zu ende. Ein durchaus sonniges Frühjahr (zumindest bei mir in SH) hat dafür gesorgt, dass Corona mit den bekannten Maßnahmen gebremst werden konnte. Jetzt wartet man den kommenden Herbst und Winter ab, schaut wie sich das mit Corona + Grippe verhält und wird dann entscheiden wie es konkret weitergeht.



Deshalb soll man sich gegen Grippe unbedingt impfen lassen.



Infi1337 schrieb:


> > Nicht ohne Grund sollten sich besser die Abteilungen Staatsschutz und Terrorimusbekämpfung der LKAs und des BKA damit beschäftigen.



Ach du meinst wegen dem braunen Typen, der als Leiter der Staatsschutzabteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin dem in der Neukölner Brandanschlagsserie Hauptverdächtigen AfD Lokalpolitiker   mitgeteilt hat, dass er AfD-Wähler ist? 
Skandal um Berliner Staatsanwalt: "Keine Sorge, ich bin selbst AfD-Waehler" - n-tv.de

Erstens habe ich explizit von den Polizeibehörden (LKAs/BKA) und nicht der Justiz geschrieben und zweitens hat nun die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft übernommen.
Befangenheitsverdacht: GenStA Berlin zieht Verfahren ab


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. August 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ach?
> Das konnte Thomas Haldenwang bereits am 26.08. also VOR der Demo in Berlin wissen. Schau an, ein Hellseher.
> Hmmm, haben wir denn da? Nach Demo: Klingbeil kritisiert Verfassungsschutz | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info


Rechtsextreme am Bundestag: Die Gefahr unterschaetzt? | tagesschau.de



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann stell diese Fragen. Teile der Antwort sind im Föderalen System der Bundesrepublik zu finden. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir 16 Bundesländer haben ist eine einheitliche Regelung derzeit nicht umsetzbar. Merkel hat es probiert, aber die Ministerpräsidenten haben nicht mitgespielt.
> Deshalb haben wir 16 Coronaverordnungen, 16 Coronareiseverordnungen, 16 verschiedene Prozedere, wer die Heimquarantäne denn überwacht, oder wer Tests durchführt und übermittelt. Und nein, wir schaffen den Förderalismus NICHT ab, denn das geht nicht (Ewigkeitsklausel und so).
> 
> Vieles funktioniert deshalb auch nicht, weil immer neue Verordnungen kommen. Es wurde z.b. alles getan um den Sommerurlaub zu ermöglichen nur hat man dann mittendrin gemerkt - hoppla, das könnte ein Risiko darstellen. Also hat wieder jedes Bundesland was eigenes gebaut bis Spahn mit der Allgemeinen Testpflicht für Rückkehrer dazwischengegrätscht ist (die ja in 2 Wochen wieder geändert wird). Das ist eben Pro & Contra - man hätt sich den Affenzirkus sparen können, dann wär halt niemand in Urlaub gefahren.


Schon besser, lass uns mit der Fährte weiterfahren.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz ist seit Jahren auf dem rechten Auge blind. Auch wenn es besser ist, seit Maaßen weg ist.
> Aber jahrzehntelange Fehler bekommt man so schnell nicht korrigiert.
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund sollten sich besser die Abteilungen Staatsschutz und Terrorimusbekämpfung der LKAs und  des BKA damit beschäftigen.


Ah, die Linken meinten doch, dass die Polizei zu rechtlastig sei. Dann, als die Polizei die AFD-Leute bedrängt hat, waren die Polizisten den AFDlern zu linkslastig.
Ich ziehe daraus den Schluss, dass die getroffenen Hunde am lautesten bellen. Ich vertraue vollends der Polizei und dem Staatsschutz. Irgendwelche Politikeraussagen überzeugen mich nicht. Da bedarf es Juristen, die wenigsten eine abgeschlossenes Studium vorweisen müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Wie du oben sieht, können auch die Juristen Rechts sein.

Zumal eine solche politische Äußerung während des Dienstes klar gegen das Neutralitätsgebot verstößt. 
Ich kann doch auch keinem Hacker dessen Rechner ich einkassiere sagen: "Ich verstehe dich, ich wähle auch Piraten".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Zum einen liegt es am Föderalismus, der ja immer wieder für eigene Stilblüten sorgt und dann das komplett unterschiedliche Infektionsgeschehen in den einzelnen Bundländern. !


Es ist doch gut, dass wir lokale Massnahmen treffen können. Warum sollten Brandenburger mit wenig Infektionen das selbe Brimborium wie Bayern machen, die mit ihren vielen Urlaubsreisen das Virus ins Land holen?

Die föderale Struktur ist ein Vorteil bei uns im Land


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist doch gut, dass wir lokale Massnahmen treffen können. Warum sollten Brandenburger mit wenig Infektionen das selbe Brimborium wie Bayern machen, die mit ihren vielen Urlaubsreisen das Virus ins Land holen?



Aber auch von Berlin wird es sich schnell nach Brandenburg ausbreiten, da viele außerhalb wohnen und zum Arbeiten mit der Bahn reinfahren.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Sehe ich kritisch, obwohl ich weiß und im direkten Umfeld Menschen habe, die darunter zu leiden haben. Allerdings ist denen auch klar, dass so Vieles eben noch unklar ist, weswegen auch sie skeptisch sind, was Lockerungen angeht.


Es kann weiter gelockert werden, die Kapazitäten sind da. Falls es schiefgeht, kann man die Lockerungen zurücknehmen. Außerdem ist das mediale und politische Angstschüren kontraproduktiv für nachhaltige Coronapolitik (ja, der Spuk wird uns lange begleiten). Die jetztigen Fälle kommen nicht von den Demos oder vom Missachten der Regel, sondern zum größten Teil aus dem Ausland.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an einen impfstoff. Besonders deswegen nicht, weil sich  gerade wieder Menschen an Corona anstecken, die bereits mit einem  anderen Stamm davon infiziert waren und als gesundet galten.


Das ist meine größte Sorge. Was das Kurzarbeitergeld Geld betrifft, wir belasten die künftigen Generationen hart. Das werden meine und deine Kinder ausbaden müssen, nicht schön, wenn es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: Als uns Corona erreichte, da war die übliche Grippe- und Wir-Hocken-Alle-Drinnen-Saison zu ende. Ein durchaus sonniges Frühjahr (zumindest bei mir in SH) hat dafür gesorgt, dass Corona mit den bekannten Maßnahmen gebremst werden konnte. Jetzt wartet man den kommenden Herbst und Winter ab, schaut wie sich das mit Corona + Grippe verhält und wird dann entscheiden wie es konkret weitergeht. So würde ich es zumindest machen.


Klingt vernünftig, bin aber der Auffassung, dass physical distancing die erfolgreiche Verbreitung auch im Winter verhindern wird. Die meisten Fälle kommen aus dem Ausland.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Zum einen liegt es am Föderalismus, der ja immer wieder für eigene Stilblüten sorgt und dann das komplett unterschiedliche Infektionsgeschehen in den einzelnen Bundländern. Eine MP von Meck-Pomm hat vollkommen Recht, wenn sie sagt, dass allgemein für alle gültige, harte Regeln für sie keinen Sinn machen, wo doch kaum Infektionen im Land sind. Letztendlich ist es aber auch gut so, denn so kann man unterschiedliche Bereiche unseres Landes mit unterschiedlichen Regeln besser untersuchen und so auf eine weitaus breitere Datenmenge zugreifen. Nur darf nicht vergessen werden, dass wir erst 6 von was? 20 oder 30 Monaten? Corona hinter uns haben!


Auch Föderalismus hat seine Grenzen. Wir sind im de facto Kriegszustand mit einem Virus, dessen Schaden schwer einschätzbar ist.

Ich entschuldige mich bei dir, dass ich dich anfangs mit den ideologisch Verblendeten in einen Topf geworfen hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es kann weiter gelockert werden, die Kapazitäten sind da.



Da die Zahlen steigen, ist keine Lockerung möglich. Im Gegenteil, es muss Verschärfungen geben. Insbesondere bei der Durchsetzung der Auflagen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Klingt vernünftig, bin aber der Auffassung, dass physical distancing die erfolgreiche Verbreitung auch im Winter verhindern wird. Die meisten Fälle kommen aus dem Ausland.



Und wo wird der Abstand eingehalten? Das bekommen doch jetzt, wo man die Außenbereiche nutzt, viele nicht hin. 

Und das die Infektionen aus dem Ausland kommen ist auch Falsch / FakeNews. Oder hast du dazu eine Seriöse Quelle?
Mein Stand ist der: 
Erlangen: Viele Coronafälle in Bayern durch Infektion im Inland | Frankenpost


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da die Zahlen steigen, ist keine Lockerung möglich. Im Gegenteil, es muss Verschärfungen geben. Insbesondere bei der Durchsetzung der Auflagen.


Die Zahl der symptomlos Infizierten steigt, nicht die Anzahl der Erkrankten, die direkt im Krankenhaus behandelt werden müssen. Es liegt größtenteils am niedrigen Durchschnittsalter der Reisenden. Nach der Urlaubssaison wird die Prävalenz sinken. Am Anfang der Pandemie war es so schlimm in Bayern z.B., weil die Prävalenz höher war als die Testkapazitäten anzeigten, deswegen mussten viel mehr Leute auf einmal in die Intensivstation. Das beste Beispiel ist Italien, offiziell hatten sie um die 220000 positiv getesteten, nach neuesten Studien weisen aber  über 2,5 Millionen Italiener Antikörper auf.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Zahl der symptomlos Infizierten steigt, nicht die Anzahl der Erkrankten, die direkt im Krankenhaus behandelt werden müssen. Es liegt größtenteils am niedrigen Durchschnittsalter der Reisenden.



Diese stecken aber andere Leute an und führen damit zu neuen Infektionsketten. Deshalb Quarantäne. 
Und in den Infektionsketten sind dann auch wieder ältere und Risikogruppen betroffen.

Das haben nun selbst die Schweden erkannt, dass die jungen Leute die Alten anstecken können und testen diese daher:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-montag-133.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Schweden startet Massentest bei Studenten*
> 
> _15:28 Uhr_
> An der Universität von Umeå hat der bisher größte Massentest Schwedens auf das Coronavirus begonnen. 20.000 Studenten und Mitarbeiter sind aufgerufen, sich in den nächsten Tagen testen zu lassen. In einer Woche soll der Test wiederholt werden. Es gehe darum zu klären, ob regelmäßiger Unterricht auf dem Campus möglich sei, ohne die Ausbreitung des Virus zu beschleunigen, sagte Anders Johansson, Experte für Infektionskrankheiten an der Universität Umeå, dem schwedischen Fernsehsender SVT.
> ...



Universitaet von Umeaa - Schweden startet Massentest auf Corona unter Studierenden



> Nach der Urlaubssaison wird die Prävalenz sinken.


Falsch. Wie schon im Winter-Urlaub, geht es danach erst richtig los.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> nach neuesten Studien weisen aber über 2,5 Millionen Italiener Antikörper auf.



Die Antikörper kann man aber sowohl für Studien als auch für den Infektionsschutz vergessen, da die nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg sind.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die jetztigen Fälle kommen nicht  ... vom Missachten der Regel, sondern zum größten Teil aus dem Ausland
> Klingt vernünftig, bin aber der Auffassung, dass physical distancing die  erfolgreiche Verbreitung auch im Winter verhindern wird. Die meisten  Fälle kommen aus dem Ausland.


Das mit dem Ausland stimmt nur zum Teil. Meine Frau meinte neulich, dass Sie es merkwüdig findet, dass zwei Wochen nach der ersten Demo im Berlin überall im Land die Fallzahlen nach oben gingen. Und sie sei gespannt, wie sich das in zwei Wochen verhält. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das ist meine größte Sorge. Was das Kurzarbeitergeld Geld betrifft, wir belasten die künftigen Generationen hart. Das werden meine und deine Kinder ausbaden müssen, nicht schön, wenn es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt.


Das ist immer so im Jetzt. Die uns Nachfolgenden dürfen den Mist ausbaden, den wir verzapfen, so wie wir mit dem Leben müssen, was die Eltern und Großeltern anstellten. Daran würde ich mich nicht hochziehen oder stören. Das mit dem Bezahlen ist auch relativ. Klar, ich kann nur ausgben, was ich habe. Das gilt aber weder für Staaten noch für Länder, wo ein private Barvermögen von über 6 Billionen Euro hintersteht. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Auch Föderalismus hat seine Grenzen. Wir sind im de facto Kriegszustand mit einem Virus, dessen Schaden schwer einschätzbar ist.


Mich nervt das Klein-Klein der Bundesländer auch. Aber daran kommste nicht vorbei. Das ist in der Verfassung so verankert - aus gutem Grund!



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich bei dir, dass ich dich anfangs mit den ideologisch Verblendeten in einen Topf geworfen hatte.


Nene, deine Schublade für mich war vermutlich schon richtig. Ich halte nichts von Leuten, denen es egal ist, ob sich unter sie Faschos oder Reichsbürger mischen, um mit der Menge mehr Bandbreite für ihre verkackten Ansichten zu bekommen. Dass die sich seitens Querdenken nicht gleich bei den ersten Solidaritäsaufrufen von NPD, IB, III. Weg oder AfD VOR der Demo öffentlich distanzierten spricht Bände für mich!


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mich nervt das Klein-Klein der Bundesländer auch. Aber daran kommste nicht vorbei. Das ist in der Verfassung so verankert - aus gutem Grund!



Und Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Fallzahlen durchaus richtig. 
Wobei ich es besser finden würde, wenn vom Bund Bußgelder einheitlich beschlossen und ein Maßnahmenkatalog/Tabelle erstellt, aus dem die Länder dann einzelne Maßnahmen anhand der eigenen Infektionszahlen in Kraft setzen. 
Es versteht doch keiner, warum sich in dem einen Land 10 Menschen treffen dürfen und im nächsten 15, wenn die Infektionszahlen ähnlich sind.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich hab in meinem Freundeskreis alles aussortiert was fremdenfeindlich war / wurde, dann werd ich das hier nicht anders handhaben.


Löbliche Einstellung. Ist aber auch ein klares... naja, "Feindbild".

Was mir viel mehr Magenschmerzen bereitet, sind solche Evolutionsverweigerer, die nichts aus der Geschichte lernen und einfach mal gewähren lassen, weil sie zu restriktiv denken um zu erkennen was richtig ist.
Dunning Kruger lässt grüßen. Diese "ich bin ja nicht rechts, ABER" Einstellung ist einfach zum kotzen und es waren auch damals genau diese Menschen, die die Machtergreifung überhaupt erst ermöglicht haben.
Und nicht alle sind so unbedarft und offenbaren sich so offensichtlich wie hier im Netz.

Nein, es waren nicht viele klar erkennbare oder amtlich bekannte Rechte auf der Demo und nein, es waren im Grunde nicht viele Flaggen. Und es ist eigentlich auch völlig egal, wer da auf oder vor der Bühne stand.
Wer labil oder einfältig genug ist sich verleiten zu lassen, für den wird sicher ein Weg gefunden werden ihn zu erreichen.
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Kids oder Jungvolk, in meinem Kreis zumindest ist der Nachwuchs geistig offen genug erzogen um sowas klar differenziert betrachten zu können.
Kommt eben drauf an um welch Geistes Kinder es sich handelt, oder? Es waren genug dabei, die das "ja irgendwie schon ein bisschen verstehen". Oder denen es schlicht und ergreifend egal war.
Das ist völlig alters-und gesellschaftlich unabhängig. Und von beiden sind hier ja offenbar auch genug.

Keine Ahnung wieso du so viel Energie und Zeit aufwendest und mit solchen Subjekten streitest, du nährst und bestätigst ihre verdrehten Ideologien durch deine Aufmerksamkeit doch nur.


Wo man die Liberalität aber suchen muß, das ist in den Gesinnungen, und diese sind das lebendige Gemüt.
Gesinnungen aber sind selten liberal, weil die Gesinnung unmittelbar aus der Person, ihren nächsten Beziehungen und Bedürfnissen hervorgeht.
_(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)_


BTT: Schulen in NRW: Diese Corona-Regeln gelten ab Dienstag
Ich weiß gar nicht, worüber sich die Maßnahmenverweigerer beschweren, wenn ihr mich fragt, geht das alles viel zu schnell.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich dulde ich auch Antisemiten auf Demos, man muss auch Linksextremisten auf Demos dulden, so funktioniert der Rechtsstaat, jeder darf demonstrieren.
> ...



Ich hänge mich mal an. 

Herr Andreas Geisel ist (war) auch mit von der Partie (gerade entdeckt): 


> Berlins Innensenator Andreas Geisel (SPD) sieht kein Problem darin, an Straßendemonstrationen teilzunehmen, bei denen auch Extremisten mitlaufen...
> ...„Wenn ich als Demokrat gefordert bin, gehe ich auf die Straße“, sagte Geisel. „Und ich lasse mich nicht davon hindern, dass auch Extremisten die Möglichkeit nutzen, dort ihre Meinung zu sagen.“


Artikel der Berliner Morgenpost - 18.10.2018

Seine Meinung hat sich zwischenzeitlich halt leicht geändert:


> „Ich bin nicht bereit ein zweites Mal hinzunehmen, dass Berlin als Bühne für Corona-Leugner, Reichsbürger und Rechtsextremisten missbraucht wird. Ich erwarte eine klare Abgrenzung aller Demokratinnen und Demokraten gegenüber denjenigen, die unter dem Deckmantel der Versammlungs- und Meinungsfreiheit unser System verächtlich machen“, so der Senator.


Artikel der Berliner Morgenpost - 26.08.2020

Nach fast zwei Jahren können einem die eigenen Überzeugungen schon mal entfleuchen.
Kann man dem guten Mann aber nicht übel nehmen. 
Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war ich noch überzeugter Demokrat. 
Und heute bin ich ein waschechter Nazi, schau mal einer an wie schnell das gehen kann.  
/s


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war ich noch überzeugter Demokrat.
> Und heute bin ich ein waschechter Nazi, schau mal einer an wie schnell das gehen kann.



Menschen ändern  sich halt. Und wie an dir zu sehen ist nicht immer zum positiven.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

Du weißt aber schon dass das Sarkasmus von ihm ist?


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2020)

Ist ihm egal, solange seinem Feindbild genüge getan wird.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

@Jo
Wie war das mit dem Glashaus?



*Polizeigewerkschaft warnt vor Radikalisierung bei Corona-Protesten*

_04:33 Uhr_
Nach den jüngsten Ausschreitungen in Berlin rechnet die Gewerkschaft der Polizei (GdP) mit einer Radikalisierung der gesamten Protestbewegung gegen die Corona-Politik. "Seit den ersten Hygiene-Demonstrationen verfestigt sich der Einfluss rechtsextremer Gruppen auf die Corona-Protestbewegung", sagte der GdP-Vizevorsitzende Jörg Radek den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe. "Die Rechten sind dabei, die Bewegung komplett zu kapern." Die Gefahr sei im Moment groß, dass sich die Situation genauso entwickele wie bei der islamfeindlichen Pegida-Bewegung, fügte Radek hinzu. Auch bei Pegida habe am Anfang die Wut über politische Entscheidungen gestanden - gepaart mit einer hohen Anfälligkeit gegenüber rechtsextremer Einflussnahme.


EU-Gesundheitskommissarin warnt vor Nachlässigkeit_04:33 Uhr_
Die EU-Gesundheitskommissarin Stella Kyriakides hat davor gewarnt, im Kampf gegen die Corona-Pandemie unvorsichtig zu werden. "Der Mangel an Sorgfaltspflicht ist ein Grund, warum Covid-19-Infektionen in einigen Teilen Europas wieder ansteigen", sagte Kyriakides der "Welt". "Das Risiko einer weiteren Eskalation ist sehr real." Sie verstehe durchaus, dass viele Menschen genug von den Einschränkungen, Vorsichtsmaßnahmen und ständigen Sorgen hätten. "Aber diesen Kampf können wir nur gemeinsam gewinnen. Es gibt keinen Spielraum für Nachlässigkeiten - niemand sollte unachtsam sein", sagte die Politikerin aus Zypern. Die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten forderte sie auf, ausreichend Test- und Krankenhauskapazitäten sowie die nötige Kontaktnachverfolgung sicherzustellen, solange es keinen Corona-Impfstoff gebe.



Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++Russlands Schueler ohne Masken zurueck++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## geisi2 (1. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Lasst euch doch nicht auf diese Wortklaubereien und Relativierungen von rechts ein. Das ist klassischer Whataboutism. Nebelkerzen, um die berechtigte Kritik an den weit über das Ziel hinaus Schießenden zu verwässsern. Alles nicht so schlimm, alles im Rahmen, und dann irgendwann hat man den Salat. Es ist schon richtig und wichtig den Anfängen zu wehren und sich nicht darauf einzulassen. Lasst euch also nicht aufs Glatteis führen, in dem ihr die Diskussion durch den Streit über die Deutung von Satzfetzen so zerfasern lasst, dass ein Aussenstehender das nur noch als nerviges Rauschen wahrnimmt.



Was hier von den meisten kommt sind Strohmänner mein Lieber. Genauso wie dein Strohmann Beitrag. Und was sonst so kommt hat schon lange nichts mehr mit berechtigter Kritik zu tun.


----------



## geisi2 (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @Jo
> Wie war das mit dem Glashaus?
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird seit Wochen bei jeder Gelegenheit irgendwo rausgehauen. Was gibt es denn besseres für die Politik als eine Presse die jegliche Kritik mundtot macht.
Gibt ja genügend Steigbügelhalter die das alles glauben. 

Corona Aktuell: Sind wir einfach alle nur zu bloed? (Marco Rima / Bonelli) - YouTube

Und wie damals gibt es auch hier diejenigen die gerne "aufräumen" und "härter" durchgreifen wollen bzw. selbiges fordern.
Im Kampf gegen rechts oder die "Demokratiefeinde" die sich erlauben ein Grundrecht in Anspruch zu nehmen ist ja mittlerweile fast alles legitim.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Was hier von den meisten kommt sind Strohmänner mein Lieber. Genauso wie dein Strohmann Beitrag. Und was sonst so kommt hat schon lange nichts mehr mit berechtigter Kritik zu tun.


Und das ausgerechnet von dir. Herrlich.


----------



## geisi2 (1. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine Frau meinte neulich, dass Sie es merkwüdig findet, dass zwei Wochen nach der ersten Demo im Berlin überall im Land die Fallzahlen nach oben gingen. Und sie sei gespannt, wie sich das in zwei Wochen verhält.



Ich helf deiner Frau mit Zahlen und Fakten
Germany Coronavirus: 244,792 Cases and 9,371 Deaths - Worldometer

Der Wahnsinn was die Demo vom 01.08. für Auswirkungen hatte. WIr brauchen bald einen erneuten Lockdown. 
Man muss sich nur mal die Todeszahlen anschauen...BESORGNISSERREGEND
 Und natürlich haben sich die Menschen dann nur auf der Berlin Demo angesteckt.


----------



## geisi2 (1. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und das ausgerechnet von dir. Herrlich.


Kommt noch was nach oder wars das mit dem Witz?
Ich grins mal höflich...


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

Grins du mal, das Leben ist eh zu kurz zum Trübsal blasen.
Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an der ihm passt und ich für meinen Teil habe dir schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt als es mir wert ist.


----------



## geisi2 (1. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Grins du mal, das Leben ist eh zu kurz zum Trübsal blasen.
> Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an der ihm passt und ich für meinen Teil habe dir schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt als ich eigentlich wollte.



Ach ja stimmt. Ich habe ja eine "böse" Meinung.^^
Für den aufrichtigen guten Deutschen wie du einer bist ist es natürlich ein Unding mit Schmuddelkindern überhaupt zu diskutieren.
Da heisst die Devise ausgrenzen und härter durchgreifen. Und in bester Faschisten Manier wird sich deren Mittel bedient.
Haben damals schon die Nazis so gemacht. Stigmatisieren, diffamieren, ausgrenzen, mundtot machen.
Aber wie hast du so schon geschrieben: "Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an der ihm passt"


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

Coronavirus/Ungarn: EU-Land schliesst ueberraschend alle Grenzen - und die Zahlen schiessen auf Rekordhoehe | Welt


----------



## geisi2 (1. September 2020)

Markus #Haintz #Polizeigewalt #Aufruf an #Anwaelte, #Polizisten, #Politiker #Rechtsanwalt #Querdenken - YouTube


----------



## hoffgang (1. September 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Die Anerkennung der Pandemie als solche - Die Bestimmungen um eine solche auszurufen, wurden im letzten Jahr gesenkt, dass wisst ihr sicher. Und die Regierung dreht sich ihre Zielvorgaben auch nach belieben.


Ehrlich gesagt ist mir dieser Umstand nicht bekannt. Ich verweise an der Stelle aber mal auf die anderen Länder der Erde. Die wenigsten ignorieren Covid (Russland, Brasilien, USA und noch 2-3 andere), die allermeisten haben eigene Restriktionen auferlegt. Zur Ein- und Ausreise, interne Beschränkungen etc. Im Vergleich haben wirs in Deutschland damit noch gut - wir dürfen ausreisen und wir dürfen auch jederzeit wieder einreisen (als Staatsbürger & mit dauerhaftem Wohnsitz / Aufenthaltstitel). Das ist mittlerweile nichtmehr selbstverständlich.



Amigo schrieb:


> Transparenz - Nach wie vor gibt es nur eine Windrichtung und keine öffentliche Diskussion und Betrachtung anderer Studien und Erfahrungen.


Den Punkt kann ich verstehen - vor allem den Frust den das bereitet. Ich kann aber auch verstehen, dass die Regierung eigene Experten unterhält und genau aus diesem Grunde auf Fremdstudien verzichtet. Das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Befasst man sich mit jeder Studie kommt Paralysis through Analysis, ignoriert man die falsche Studie rennt man in die falsche Richtung. Persönlich glaube ich, dass bislang einfach - und das soll keine Diskredition sein - die Notwendigkeit dafür nicht gegeben war. Siehe Kekule. Macht nen Dicken auf Welt TV und kritisiert Forscher, forscht & veröffentlicht aber nicht selbst. Ja da macht man sichs einfach als "Experte". 

Und einen Aspekt sollte man ggf. auch beachten. Dass keine öffentliche Diskussion darüber stattfindet bedeutet ja nicht, dass es keine internen Diskussionen dieser Studien / Erfahrungen gibt. International funktioniert der Austausch doch recht gut. Was in Norditalien an Erkenntnis gewonnen wurde hat uns geholfen uns vorzubereiten. 



Amigo schrieb:


> Maskenpflicht - War ok am Anfang, aber ich denke es reicht. Und ja, alleine der Kinder wegen, aber auch ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf das Teil!


Was soll man da sagen. Ich bin seit 4 Wochen in einer Therapie, bin extrem eingeschränkt was ich zu mir nehmen darf und muss dazu noch Medikamente nehmen. Da gibts halt auch nur eine Möglichkeit: Arschbacken zusammen und durch. Aber auch hier - Verständnis dafür, dass Dir etwas unangenehm ist und du diesen Zustand nicht auf Dauer ertragen willst. Da kann ich nur sagen, jeder Mist geht vorbei. 
Es gibt hier den Thread im Forum "Wie geht Ihr mit der Bullenhitze um" und manchmal ist das einzige was hilft: Mit Würde ertragen. Da rollst du jetzt mit den Augen, aber deine Maske vor dem Gesicht gibt vielen vielen anderen Menschen ein sicheres Gefühl. Und bitte, ich will nicht schon wieder über die angebliche Wirksamkeit von Masken streiten wenn die Kritiker garnicht verstanden haben wozu eine Maske überhaupt da ist. Nur mal als Hinweis, im Handel rennen die Mitarbeiter mit Faceshields rum... die sind unten und an der Seite offen. Vllt hilft das mal dem ein oder anderen zu verstehen was die Maske überhaupt bewirken soll.



> Der Einsatz von MNB kann andere zentrale Schutzmaßnahmen, wie die (Selbst-)Isolation von Infizierten, die Einhaltung der physischen Distanz von mindestens 1,5 m und von Hustenregeln und Händehygiene, sowie die Notwendigkeit des Lüftens, nicht ersetzen, sondern ergänzt diese. Das situationsbedingte generelle Tragen von MNB (oder von MNS, wenn die Produktionskapazita&#776;t dies erlaubt) in der Bevo&#776;lkerung _*ist ein weiterer Baustein*_, um U&#776;bertragungen zu reduzieren






Amigo schrieb:


> Quarantäne selbst tragen nach dem Auslandsurlaub <-- Die Mittelschicht abwärts verbringt den Urlaub dann vllt. lieber im Inland? Die Staatskasse freut es, hmm?!  Geht gar nicht! Wobei, wenn wir geimpft wären... ? Pfui!
> RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Informationen zur Ausweisung internationaler Risikogebiete durch das Auswaertige Amt, BMG und BMI Wir können noch nach Schweden... oder Thailand z.B.!



Klar, was sonst. Soll der Arbeitgeber 2 Wochen Ausfall deiner Arbeitskraft für eine persönliche Reise einfach mittragen?
Wer aus Risikogebieten einreist sollte in Quarantäne - dass wurde nicht einwandfrei umgesetzt, dafür gibts Gründe (z.b. den Alleingang der Länder). Wer einen negativen Test vorweist, kann die Quarantäne verlassen. Und schaumal, was alles NICHT auf der Liste der Risikogebiete steht. Da sind ne Menge Optionen zum Urlaub machen - und der Seitenhieb sei erlaubt, Mallorca hat sich nicht von alleine zum Risikogebiet verwandelt.

Den Punkt können wir gerne vertiefen, aber folgendes sollte man immer bedenken:
Innerhalb der EU (und auch in Teilen außerhalb) ist der Güter & Warenverkehr nicht eingeschränkt, fast jedes Land hat Ausnahmen für z.b. Lastwagenfahrer.
Dienstreisen sind fast immer möglich - mit EInschränkungen, aber das reduziert die unnötigen Meetings, nicht die notwendige Wartung eines Atomreaktors.

Die EU hat alles, wirklich alles getan um den Sommerurlaub zu ermöglichen. Leider haben die Menschen sich nicht an einfachste Regeln gehalten, also ist z.b. Spanien wieder Risikogebiet. Das ist traurig und extrem kontraproduktiv, denn es ist auch Wasser auf die Mühlen all jener die behaupten, man könne den Menschen alleine nicht die Verantwortung überlassen, denn sie wissen nicht damit umzugehen.





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es kann weiter gelockert werden, die Kapazitäten sind da. Falls es schiefgeht, kann man die Lockerungen zurücknehmen. Außerdem ist das mediale und politische Angstschüren kontraproduktiv für nachhaltige Coronapolitik (ja, der Spuk wird uns lange begleiten). Die jetztigen Fälle kommen nicht von den Demos oder vom Missachten der Regel, sondern zum größten Teil aus dem Ausland.



Vorsicht - unsere Kapazitäten was Intensivbetten etc angeht, den sollte man nicht einfach so verbraten. Das Gesundheitssystem ist bereits ohne Covid auf Kante genäht, wenn jetzt wieder deutlich mehr Covid Fälle ins Krankenhaus kommen, dann wird dort die Kapazität für den Rest reduziert + viele Leute kommen dann aus Angst nicht in die Klinik. Es ist langfristig besser, die Menschen vor einer Infektion zu schützen, als die Infektion danach im Gesundheitswesen zu behandeln.

Recht muss ich Dir geben, dass die aktuell meisten Fälle aus dem Ausland kommen - dort aber weil die Regeln misachtet wurden. Siehe Mallorca, Barcelona, Kroatien. Überall dort wo aktuell die Fallzahlen steigen waren Urlauber ohne Abstand unterwegs (gab dazu separate Medienberichte z.b. über die Partys auf den Balkanländern). Das ist ja das perfide, man reist woanders hin und denkt sich, es gäbe keine Gefahr - dabei ist Distanz halten mittlerweile überall die Regel. Aber wen schert das im Urlaub & wenn man krank wird, dann zahlts ja eh die Kasse (die Allgemeinheit) und man wird im Krankenhaus versorgt. Klassisches All Inklusiv Pauschaltouristendenken.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Markus #Haintz #Polizeigewalt #Aufruf an #Anwaelte, #Polizisten, #Politiker #Rechtsanwalt #Querdenken - YouTube



Links ohne Angabe des Kontexts werden nicht angeklickt. Damit generiert man womöglich Klicks für irgendwelche Deppen, bevor man den von ihnen abgesonderten Stuss als solchen erkennt.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

Polizeigewalt auf der Cororademo: 

Berlin: Buergermeister Michael Mueller raeumt Versaeumnisse der Polizei ein | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger


----------



## Johnny05 (1. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Markus #Haintz #Polizeigewalt #Aufruf an #Anwaelte, #Polizisten, #Politiker #Rechtsanwalt #Querdenken - YouTube



Ah ja , mal wieder ein Beitrag von der "YouTube - Universität" .Was anderes fällt euch Corona - Leugnern , Verschwörungstheoretikern , Impfgegnern und Nazi - Unterstützern nicht ein . Naja gut , wenn der geistige Horizont  über die eigene Nasenspitze nicht hinausreicht , muss man eben verzweifelt zu jedem Unsinn greifen.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## hoffgang (1. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Links ohne Angabe des Kontexts werden nicht angeklickt. Damit generiert man womöglich Klicks für irgendwelche Deppen, bevor man den von ihnen abgesonderten Stuss als solchen erkennt.



Ich habs mal angeklickt.
Bei der Aussage "Jagdszenen durch den Tiergarten" (Augenzeugenberichte) hab ich dann auch ausgemacht. 

Klar, Jagdszenen bei denen angeblich Polizisten arme Demonstranten jagen.  Chemnitz lässt grüßen.
Und da ich ja immer der bin, der was zu meckern hat. Auf der Demo gabs gefühlt 100 Livestreams und jeder zweite macht ein YT Video. In Chemnitz gabs Filmaufnahmen und es wurde immernoch angezeweifelt. Da sitzen 2 vollkommen ohne Stress auf nem Steinchen und erzählen das.
Wollt ihr mir echt erklären 500 (deren Aussage) Polizisten räumen ein Democamp und keiner filmt das? Bei DER Veranstaltung? Aus dem Hambacher Forst gabs an jedem Räumungstag ne Live Berichterstattung über Twitter mit Bildern und Videos. LIVE.

Waren das Polizistenninjas oder Ninjapolizisten?

Und ich weiß, ich zeig immer mit dem Finger auf die Menschen. Aber mal ehrlich: Martin Lejeune (Aktivist) &#8211; Wikipedia 

Edith
Oh Gott, der Kreis schließt sich... Ich hab mir vor Lachen den Rücken verrenkt.
Mit wem der Lejeune wohl über den Sturm auf den Reichstag plaudert? Mit dem Volkslehrer. Der ist sich natürlich nicht zu schade, der Dame, die vor dem Sturm auf der Bühne gesprochen hat zu unterstellen, sie hätte das alles provoziert um die gesamte Bewegung in Verruf zu ziehen.

Jaja 2 Holocaustleugner unter sich - ich verlinke es aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht, man findet es auf YT mit den Stichworten "nikolai nerling sturm reichstag".

Versteht vllt jetzt der ein oder andere hier, warum es DOCH wichtig ist zu wissen WER etwas sagt?


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Vorsicht - unsere Kapazitäten was Intensivbetten etc angeht, den sollte man nicht einfach so verbraten. Das Gesundheitssystem ist bereits ohne Covid auf Kante genäht, wenn jetzt wieder deutlich mehr Covid Fälle ins Krankenhaus kommen, dann wird dort die Kapazität für den Rest reduziert + viele Leute kommen dann aus Angst nicht in die Klinik. Es ist langfristig besser, die Menschen vor einer Infektion zu schützen, als die Infektion danach im Gesundheitswesen zu behandeln..



Für alle Betten hat man sowieso keinen Personal und  vor corona kümmerte sich eine pflegekraft um 13 + Patienten(Nachdienst mehr ) im gegensatz zur anderen Industrieländer und Soviele intensiv Pfleger haben wir nicht und allgemein pfeifen die Krankenschwester aus dem letzten Loch 

Und Personal werden sich auch infizieren und fallen aus.+ sind ja nicht mehr die jüngsten (babyboomer) und Ersatz gibt es nicht.

Das verstehen auch nicht einige das wir unsere wichtige Ressource die wir nicht Überfluss haben schützen müssen-> medizinisches Personal.  

Man kan auch 1 Millionen Betten haben ..
Aber würde ohne Personal nichts bringen  und alles andere macht ja keine Pause(Unfälle, Katastrophe, Krankheiten) am besten soweit gar nicht kommen. 


Aber diese Menschen wären die ersten die nach einem Arzt und Krankenschwester schreien würden und alles davor gesagte wäre vergessen ^^ 



> Aber wen schert das im Urlaub & wenn man krank wird, dann zahlts ja eh die Kasse (die Allgemeinheit) und man wird im Krankenhaus versorgt. Klassisches All Inklusiv Pauschaltouristendenken.



So sind die halt 

Kosten und Verantwortung soll die Allgemeinheit tragen.


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich helf deiner Frau mit Zahlen und Fakten
> Germany Coronavirus: 244,792 Cases and 9,371 Deaths - Worldometer


Danke für die Bestätigung ihres Gefühls! Die Kurve vom 1.8. steigt merklich zum 17.8. an. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Und was sonst so kommt hat schon lange nichts mehr mit berechtigter Kritik zu tun.


Und nochmal danke, dass du das endlich verstanden hast. Vielleicht wird ja doch noch was aus euch. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Polizeigewalt auf der Cororademo:
> 
> Berlin: Buergermeister Michael Mueller raeumt Versaeumnisse der Polizei ein | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger


Rein aus Neugierde: Wie wäre deine Reaktion gewesen, wenn es Leute der pöhsen Antifa gewesen wären?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Markus #Haintz #Polizeigewalt #Aufruf an #Anwaelte, #Polizisten, #Politiker #Rechtsanwalt #Querdenken - YouTube





hoffgang schrieb:


> Und ich weiß, ich zeig immer mit dem Finger auf die Menschen. Aber mal ehrlich: Martin Lejeune (Aktivist) &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> Edith
> Oh Gott, der Kreis schließt sich... Ich hab mir vor Lachen den Rücken verrenkt.
> ...



Jetzt wissen wir zumindest zu 100% wessen Geistes Kind der Geisi ist. Ist doch auch schon mal was.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Polizeigewalt auf der Cororademo:
> 
> Berlin: Buergermeister Michael Mueller raeumt Versaeumnisse der Polizei ein | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger



Dabei handelt es sich um die Festnahme einer offenbar sehr gewalttätig aufgetretenen Dame, die sich auch der anschließenden Verhaftung vehement widersetzt hat - unter Anderem, indem sie die Arme unter dem Bauch verschränkte und damit die vorgeschriebene Fesselung mittels Handschellen hinter dem Rücken verhinderte.
Hiebe zwischen die Schulterblätter sind übrigens ein probates Mittel, um die Armmuskulatur kurzzeitig zu lähmen und - was das Wichtigste ist - ansonsten komplett harmlos.
Folgerichtig hat besagte Dame anschließend auch auf ärztliche Hilfe verzichtet, wurde nach Feststellung der Personalien wieder entlassen und darf sich bis zur weiteren juristischen Aufarbeitung bester Gesundheit erfreuen - zumindest was ihre körperliche Verfassung, denn die geistige darf aufgrund des gesamten Vorfalls zu Recht angezweifelt werden.

Und nein, es ist keine Polizeigewalt, wenn gewalttätig auftretende Personen nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden. Entscheidend ist, ob ein milderes Mittel eingesetzt hätte eingesetzt werden können, um die berechtigte (!) Festnahme durchzuführen. Zumindest mir fällt da gerade keins ein, aber womöglich weißt du mehr?


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

Blasrohr mit Betäubungspfeil!


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Blasrohr mit Betäubungspfeil!



Dann kursieren anschließend Youtube-Videos mit der Behauptung, die Polizei würde Leute zwangsweise impfen.  



(Spaß beiseite, denn heutzutage muss man das Offensichtliche ja leider explizit klarstellen: Das zwangsweise Verabreichen betäubender Substanzen durch die Polizei - egal in welcher Form - ist selbstverständlich kein zulässiges Mittel.)


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

LG kuendigt Batterie-betriebene, Luft-reinigende Maske an - Hardwareluxx

Hmmm... woran erinnert mich das... ach ja!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Endprodukt gibts dann bestimt noch RGB LED, um den hartgesottenen Gaming Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

> *Frankfurt: Mehrere Krebsmedikamente unterbrechen Kommunikationswege von Corona*
> 
> Christian Münch vom Institut für Biochemie II der Goethe-Universität in Frankfurt erklärte der &#8222;FAZ&#8220;, dass es mehrere wirksame Krebsmedikamente gebe, die dazu in der Lage sind, Kommunikationswege des Coronavirus zu unterbrechen. Insgesamt fünf Wirkstoffe seien in mehreren Studien getestet worden.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Frankfurt: Wissenschaftler stoppen Vermehrung von Corona mit Krebsmedikamenten | Wissen


----------



## geisi2 (1. September 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ah ja , mal wieder ein Beitrag von der "YouTube - Universität" .Was anderes fällt euch Corona - Leugnern , Verschwörungstheoretikern , Impfgegnern und Nazi - Unterstützern nicht ein . Naja gut , wenn der geistige Horizont  über die eigene Nasenspitze nicht hinausreicht , muss man eben verzweifelt zu jedem Unsinn greifen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05



Geistiger Horizont erweitert sich wenn man nicht nur einer Seite zuhört.


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Geistiger Horizont erweitert sich wenn man nicht nur einer Seite zuhört.


Dazu darf man aber nicht aufhören der anderen Seite zuzhören bzw für möglich zu halten, dass die die Wahrheit sagt. Aber da hapert's ja meist mit denen vom rechten Lager. Die sind nämlich nur ein Kippschalter, wo sich der geistige Horizont lediglich verschoben aber nicht erweitert hat.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Geistiger Horizont erweitert sich wenn man nicht nur einer Seite zuhört.


Das Problem ist das viele VT´ler und Corona-Leugner, pauschal mit Begriffen wie "Lügenpresse" oder "Mainstream-Medien" hantieren und diese strikt ablehnen.
Die habe einen Horizont vom Kreisradius 0.

Ich gucke mir auch wirre Theorien mal an. Aber das heisst noch lange nicht das ich diese nicht kritisiere und für Unsinn halte.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir zumindest zu 100% wessen Geistes Kind der Geisi ist. Ist doch auch schon mal was.



War aber eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit nicht so schwer herauszufinden, dass der vom gleichen Schlag wie Whispercat ist.

Zumal sie ja auch ihre rechten Parolen gegenseitig mit "gefällt mir" versehen. https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/174090-geisi2.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Auf Versammlungen mit 100 Teilnehmern gilt in Berlin nun Maskenpflicht:
Berliner Senat beschliesst Maskenpflicht fuer Demonstrationen und Hygienekonzepte fuer Privatfeiern  | rbb24


----------



## Amigo (1. September 2020)

Beschäftigt euch mit den gesenkten Bestimmungen und vor allem mit EVENT 201!
Wer dann noch ruhigen und gelassen dem ganzen Zirkus zustimmt, der will einfach nicht aufwachen... salop formuliert. 

Event 201 - die geplante Pandemie -
Event 201: Corona-Pandemie vom Reissbrett - was bisher uebersehen wurde - YouTube
"Event 201: Corona-Pandemie vom Reissbrett - was bisher übersehen wurde" 

Die meißten werden sich bereits an der Express Zeitung aufhängen (welche mir persönlich egal ist), aber wer sich das Video objektiv anschaut, der sollte sich ein paar Gedanken machen.
Gibt auch genug andere Videos zu dem Thema! 

@hoffgang: Danke für die Antworten... werde nach Möglichkeit nochmal drauf eingehen. 

Und Thema Reichstagstürmung: Das war meines Wissens keine von Querdenken organisierte Demo! Hier wird scheinbar wieder nicht differenziert... auch nicht von den Medien!
Aber da wird noch mehr ans Licht kommen und für manche auch Klarheit!


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Und Thema Reichstagstürmung: Das war meines Wissens keine von Querdenken organisierte Demo! Hier wird scheinbar wieder nicht differenziert... auch nicht von den Medien!



Und die professionelle Bühne, wo die Dame ihre Volksverhetzung verbreitet hat und zum Sturm aufgerufen hat, stand zufällig da?
Noch dazu mitten in der Bannmeile, wo Demos verboten sind.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Beschäftigt euch mit den gesenkten Bestimmungen und vor allem mit EVENT 201!
> Wer dann noch ruhigen und gelassen dem ganzen Zirkus zustimmt, der will einfach nicht aufwachen... salop formuliert.



Ja, hab ich gelesen. Die Johns Hopkins war ja sehr ausführlich.
Aber was hat das jetzt mit der aktuellen Pandemie zu tun?
Bei uns in der Firma machen wir ab und zu mal eine Feuerübung und so. Damit jeder weiß, wie er sich zu verhalten hat -- wir verarbeiten halt Chemikalien.
Und wenn jetzt einen Tag später ein Feuer ausbrechen sollte, war jetzt genau was klar?


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

Event 201: UEber die UEbung einer Pandemie - und ueber YouTube-Schwurbler

Coronavirus-Verschwoerungstheorien: Die Geruechte-Pandemie - DER SPIEGEL

&#9655; Coronavirus und Bill Gates: Falschbehauptungen im Umlauf | Presseportal

Freiheitsrechte und Grundrechte in Zeiten von Lockdowns und Shutdowns | Schwarzwaelder Post


*Bastelt achselzuckend eifrig weiter an Prototypen diverser hochprofessioneller Gaming-Aluhütchen. Die gehen sicher weg wie warme Semmeln. (natürlich mit LED und UBS-C)*


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat das jetzt mit der aktuellen Pandemie zu tun?


Ja, merkst du das nicht? Die globale Elite hat das alles geplant. Finanziert von den Rothschilds dieser Welt werden wir erst in die Angst und dann durch Zwangsimpfung mit fiesem Inhalt in die Sklaverei gezwungen. Mach doch mal die Augen auf. Erwache endlich mal, du Schlafschaf!


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

Bei mir ist gerade der Groschen gefallen. Die brauchen keine Maßnahmen aufgrund ihrer Multi-Resistenz! (sprich, Resistenz gegen Viren, Logik, Evolution...)
Da hätt ich auch mal früher drauf kommen können!


----------



## hoffgang (1. September 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Beschäftigt euch mit den gesenkten Bestimmungen und vor allem mit EVENT 201!
> Wer dann noch ruhigen und gelassen dem ganzen Zirkus zustimmt, der will einfach nicht aufwachen... salop formuliert.



Gibts halt inhaltliche Kritik.
Die gehen einer echt tiefen Sache auf den Grund, da ist präzises Vorgehen entscheidend. Auf Details kommt es an, gerade auf diese, denn sonst könnte man ja keine Zusammenhänge erkennen.

The Event 201 scenario | A pandemic tabletop exercise
World Economic Forum. Ich sags nochmal: World. Economic Forum. Das ist das Weltwirtschaftsforum, nicht die Weltbank. Die Aufklärer scheitern schonmal direkt daran aufzuklären, wie die Übungs zustande gekommen ist und das obwohl John Hopkins, WWF und Gates Foundation auf der Homepage stehen. Muss ich jetzt echt ne Stunde meines Lebens opfern um mir den Rest anzuschauen, oder gehts auf dem Niveau weiter?

Oh es seien keine Ärzte anwesend gewesen.
Erste Teilnehmerin gemäß Homepage:


> Latoya D. Abbott is the Senior Director of Global Occupational Health Services for Marriott International. She has over 20 years of experience as a nurse practitioner, educator, and senior leader.




Der Rest des Videos basiert darauf, dass der Autor des Ganzen einfach absolut keine Ahnung hat wovon er spricht und sich seine eigenen Annahmen mit eigenen Behauptungen zu belegen versucht.
Er reitet drauf rum, dass China diese 27 Lungenentzündungen an die WHO gemeldet hat und die das auch ernst genommen hätte. Daraus leitet er eine Absprache ab. Das ist Unfug. Lungenentzündungen sind eine häufige Erkrankung, aber behandelbar. Wenn jetzt Patienten an einem Ort gehäuft auftreten bei denen die klassische Behandlung keinen Erfolg mehr auswirft, dann stimmt was nicht. Das nennt man Warnsignal. 
Man weiß, dass China ein wahrscheinlicher Ursprung für eine Pandemie ist, einfach aufgrund der dortigen Verhältnisse und damit im Vergleich zu Europa höheren Chance, dass ein Virus von Tier zu Mensch überspringt. SARS kam 2002 auch aus China.

Und "ein neues Pearl Harbor". Damit schließt sich der Kreis zur 9/11 Verschwörung, das Argument ist dort auch aufgetaucht, damals sollten die Bilderberger, oder die Illuminaten, oder die Echsenmenschen (ich komm da nichtmehr mit) die Weltherrschaft übernehmen.

Selber Dünnschiß, anderes Titelbild.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Geistiger Horizont erweitert sich wenn man nicht nur einer Seite zuhört.



Exakt. Die Wahrheit steht nicht in der Lügenpresse.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Exakt. Die Wahrheit steht nicht in der Lügenpresse.



Die Frage ist eben nur, welche Publikationen nun _tatsächlich_ zur sogenannten Lügenpresse zu zählen sind ...


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2020)

Früher stand Amigo wenigstens noch für eine Hand wäscht die andere.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben nur, welche Publikationen nun _tatsächlich_ zur sogenannten Lügenpresse zu zählen sind ...



In der Zeit der neuen Medien, kann das heute jeder für sich entschieden. Man sieht ja was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Amigo (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die professionelle Bühne, wo die Dame ihre  Volksverhetzung verbreitet hat und zum Sturm aufgerufen hat, stand  zufällig da?
> Noch dazu mitten in der Bannmeile, wo Demos verboten sind.



Ja, frag doch mal bei den Behörden nach, wer der Veranstalter war und warum die Bühne dort stand... 
Ich find es auch erschreckend, dass es dort keine gute Absicherung gab, da bin ich bei dir/euch!! 

Sicherheitsexperte Kuhr: Kein &#8222;Reichstagssturm&#8220;! Fehleinschaetzung der Polizei - YouTube
"Sicherheitsexperte Kuhr: Kein „Reichstagssturm“! Fehleinschätzung der Polizei"  



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich gelesen. Die Johns Hopkins war ja sehr ausführlich.
> Aber was hat das jetzt mit der aktuellen Pandemie zu tun?
> Bei uns in der Firma machen wir ab und zu mal eine Feuerübung und so.  Damit jeder weiß, wie er sich zu verhalten hat -- wir verarbeiten halt  Chemikalien.
> Und wenn jetzt einen Tag später ein Feuer ausbrechen sollte, war jetzt genau was klar?



Ich finde es ist kein Zufall, dass ein solches Event wenige Monate vor der Pandemie abgehalten wird. 
Was  haben denn z.B. Mitarbeiter der Marriott Hotel Kette auf dem Event 201  zu suchen? Und viele weitere Punkte... 

Die 27 Lungenentzündungen und den Kontext im Video finde ich schon bemerkenswert!
Sicher auch streitenswert, jedoch angesichts des stetigen China Bashings bin ich fast erschrocken, dass der Punkt keinen Anklang findet!  (nicht auf hoffgang bezogen oder euch, nur so allgemein! scnr)

Andere Punkte dagegen, die Marriott mal aussen vor, lassen mich wirklich grübeln... Event 201, einfach nur krass! 




Poulton schrieb:


> Früher stand Amigo wenigstens noch für eine Hand wäscht die andere.



Nach wie vor! Und ich achte auf hoch temperiertes Wasser!


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist kein Zufall, dass ein solches Event wenige Monate vor der Pandemie abgehalten wird.
> Was  haben denn z.B. Mitarbeiter der Marriott Hotel Kette auf dem Event 201  zu suchen? Und viele weitere Punkte...



Ich finde es ja immer erstaunlich, wie man sich so eine Verschwörungsgeschichte bastelt.
Anstatt einfach logisch vorzugehen wird sich was geschnitzt und wenn das plötzlich nicht mehr passt, wird das trotzdem weiter geschnitzt und was dazu gebaut.
Herrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Ja, frag doch mal bei den Behörden nach, wer der Veranstalter war und warum die Bühne dort stand...



Der Veranstalter waren die Deppen von Querdenken, also mit Brett vor dem Kopf, die gerne auch Nazis auf ihrer Demo haben.

Sonst hätten die die dort entfernen lassen.


______________________________________________________________



Amigo schrieb:


> "Sicherheitsexperte Kuhr: Kein &#8222;Reichstagssturm&#8220;! Fehleinschätzung der Polizei"



Schon wieder FakeNews:


> Radio Sputnik wird ganz oder teilweise von der Regierung Russlands finanziert.



Und eine Sicherheitsberatung hätte ich genauso abgeben können. Dazu war es ein Sturm auf den Reichstag, der als Landfriedensbruch und eventuell Hochverrat zu zählen ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter waren die Deppen von Querdenken, also mit Brett vor dem Kopf, die gerne auch Nazis auf ihrer Demo haben.
> 
> Sonst hätten die die dort entfernen lassen.


Wahrscheinlich wollten die nur soviele Menschen mobilisieren wie es geht. Wer dabei war, war ihnen egal.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Dazu hatte ja der Bundespräsident schon genug gesagt, dass dem nicht mehr hinzuzufügen ist.


----------



## Whispercat (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter waren die Deppen von Querdenken, also mit Brett vor dem Kopf, die gerne auch Nazis auf ihrer Demo haben.
> 
> *Sonst hätten die die dort entfernen lassen*.



Kannst dir ja mal : 

https://www.aktionsbuendnis-branden...gen-Rechts-Versammlungsrechtsratgeber.pdf#p42
oder
https://www.infoladen.de/koeln/bilder/demoratgeber.pdf 
oder 
Nazis raus &#8211; aus Demos und Veranstaltungen?  | Antifa Infoblatt
genau durchlesen. 

Aber weil ich eh weiss das du das nicht tun wirst hier die wichtigsten Punkte daraus : 

_Der sogennante Ausschluss einer Person von einer Versammlung ist nur zulässig, wenn deren Teilnahme eine nachweisebare Gefahr bedeuten würde, der mit keinem anderen Mittel begegnet werden kann. _

und 

_Grundsätzlich haben alle das Recht, sich »friedlich und ohne Waffen zu  versammeln«. Dieses Recht umfasst auch den Zugang zu einer Versammlung,  die grundsätzlich allen offen steht, also auch denen, die den auf der  Versammlung vertretenen Meinungen kritisch gegenüber stehen oder diese  sogar ablehnen und dies in der Versammlung auch zum Ausdruck bringen  wollen. So das Bundesverfassungsgericht in einer Entscheidung, die die  Teilnahme von AntifaschistInnen an einer Veranstaltung der  »Republikaner« betraf.2  Insofern können auch Rechtsextreme an Anti-Hartz-IV-Protesten  teilnehmen, auch wenn diese, wie in einigen Städten erfolgt, unter dem  Motto »Gegen Sozialabbau und Nationalismus« angemeldet wurden. _*Dieses  Recht der Nazis kann – und muss juristisch besehen – ggf. durch die  Polizei durchgesetzt werden.

*Und jetzt leg mal ne andere Platte auf du Musterdemokrat


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> _Der sogennante Ausschluss einer Person von einer Versammlung ist nur zulässig, wenn deren Teilnahme eine nachweisebare Gefahr bedeuten würde, der mit keinem anderen Mittel begegnet werden kann. _



Landfriedensbruch, Volksverhetzung, Gefährliche Körperverletzung, Hochverrat und Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte würde ich jetzt mal als ausreichende Gefahr einstufen. 
Haben die Nazis angekündigt und ist auch eingetreten.

Und da die Nazis mit Waffen angereist sind, fällt schon mal das "friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln" weg. Auch das wurde von denen vorher angekündigt und aktiv aufgefordert.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sonst hätten die die dort entfernen lassen.



Mit Napalm bewerfen?


----------



## Slezer (1. September 2020)

Laut dem neusten Bericht von CDC ( Center for Disease Control ) sind nur 6% der Corona toten wirklich an Corona gestorben. Der Rest ist mit Corona gestorben.

COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics




> Table 3 shows the types of health conditions and contributing causes mentioned in conjunction with deaths involving coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). For 6% of the deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 2.6 additional conditions or causes per death. The number of deaths with each condition or cause is shown for all deaths and by age groups.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Die 6% die sterben ist, sind aber bei über 50% die Spätfolgen haben aber auch nur ein Teil der Gefahr.



Nun ist der Ablauf der Demo auch geklärt und wer da so dabei war. Auch verurteilte Mörder. (Der Mörder namens Rick Wegner war auch mit bei Sturm auf den Reichstag dabei) 
gerade Live: Frontal 21 vom 1. September 2020 - ZDFmediathek

Hier das einzelne Video: Frontal21: Ohne rechten Abstand - ZDFmediathek

Der Soldat, der da seine rechtsextremen Reden hält und die Polizisten zum Seitenwechsel auffordert ist, auf jedenfalls wegen des Verstoßes gegen die Freiheitlich Demokratische  Grundordnung sofort zu entlassen.
Denn diese gehört für jeden Angestellten im öffentlichen Dienst und Beamte, aber natürlich auch Soldaten zum Arbeitsvertrag/Diensteid, wie mir Mahoy, Hoffgang und Sparanus sicher bestätigen werden.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Laut dem neusten Bericht von CDC ( Center for Disease Control ) sind nur 6% der Corona toten wirklich an Corona gestorben. Der Rest ist mit Corona gestorben.
> 
> COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics



Wer lesen (und idealerweise auch verstehen) kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

Im zitierten Bericht steht, dass COVID-19 bei 6% der Personen als *ausschließliche* Todesursache festgestellt wurde. Bei den Übrigen liegen andere Erkrankungen vor, die *mit* ursächlich am Ableben des Patienten sind. Es wird *keinerlei* Aussage darüber getroffen, wie viele dieser Personen auch ohne COVID-19 gestorben wären.

Hingegen ist festzuhalten, dass COVID-19 bei Personen mit Vorerkrankungen sozusagen der Tropfen sein kann, der das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt.
Oder für die Baumschulabbrecher ganz kurz und einfach formuliert: Etliche Personen haben die dort aufgezählten Vorerkrankungen und Zustände und werden trotz dieser 100 Jahre alt - sofern sie sich nicht *zusätzlich* mit SARS-COV-2 infizieren.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Und die Spätfolgen, die zu solchen Vorerkrankungen führen können, kommen noch dazu.


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> In der Zeit der neuen Medien, kann das heute jeder für sich entschieden. Man sieht ja was dabei raus kommt.


Du missverstehst da was. In der Zeit der Neuen Medien bekommt jeder genau das geliefert, an das er glauben WILL. Das zu erkennen und zu unterscheiden nennt man übrigens Medienkompetenz.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die 6% die sterben ist, sind aber bei über 50% die Spätfolgen haben aber auch nur ein Teil der Gefahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist jetzt off topic:

schon heftig beim "Tricks mit Bio-Eiern" Bericht


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt off topic:



Kurz nach dem Ende der Sendung wird der LiveStream durch eine Aufzeichnung ersetzt. 
Ich werde aber, wenn es online ist, das einzelne Video "Ohne rechten Abstand" dort mit verlinken.

Edit: Video hab ich dort auch mit ergänzt.
Ohne rechten Abstand - ZDFmediathek

Edit2:
Gerade bei Lanz kommen noch mehr Infos zu den Hintermännern von Querdenken. 

u.a. Es wurde vor Wochen ein Packt von Ballweg mit der organisierten Rechten geschlossen.

Livestream: TV-Programm live - ZDFmediathek
Als Live-Sendung wird es wahrscheinlich erst morgen in der Mediathek veröffentlicht. 
==> Mediathek: Markus Lanz vom 1. September 2020 - ZDFmediathek

Querdenken-Demo: Sind das jetzt alles Nazis? | ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


			
				https://www.zeit.de/kultur/2020-09/querdenken-demo-corona-protest-rechtsradikale-linksradikale-b2908 schrieb:
			
		

> *Querdenken-Demo: Sind das jetzt alles Nazis?*
> Esoterische Hippies und anthroposophische Hausfrauen mögen ästhetisch mit der linken Mitte zu verwechseln sein. Ihr Brückenschluss zur radikalen Rechten ergibt aber Sinn.





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Wundern sollten wir uns also nicht, dass in Berlin neben anderen Unzufriedenen auch Homöopathiefans und Impfgegner mit Nazis und Reichsbürgern demonstriert haben, sorgen schon. Denn auch wenn natürlich nicht alle der zahlreichen esoterisch angehauchten Teilnehmenden der Querdenken-Demo nazistisch sind &#8211; narzisstisch genug sind sie, um aus einem persönlichen Unwohlsein mit dem Status quo in falsche Allianzen zu verfallen. Wenn sich für Esoterikerinnen etwas "nicht gut" oder sogar "falsch" anfühlt, sind sie traditionell nicht zimperlich in der Wahl der Leute, mit denen sich das innere und äußere Gleichgewicht wieder herstellen ließe. Dass man dabei die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz von Nazis fördert, ihre potenziellen Opfer im Stich lässt und die Gesundheit aller riskiert: Das sind vielleicht etwas zu düstere Gedanken für sonnige Lichtwesen.



Edit3:

So viel zur vorgetäuschten Distanzierung der Querdenken von Nazis:
Querdenker beklagen &#8222;Besatzungsrecht&#8220;: Als naechstes moechten sie das Grundgesetz abschaffen - Reportageseite - Tagesspiegel (01.09.2020 - 11:15)
_Corona-Skeptiker und Rechtsextreme rüsten sich nun für neue Provokationen. Folgt der nächste Aufmarsch schon am Tag der Einheit?_


			
				https://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/reportage/querdenker-beklagen-besatzungsrecht-als-naechstes-moechten-sie-das-grundgesetz-abschaffen/26145162.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel sei es, das deutsche Grundgesetz zu ersetzen. Dieses solle künftig nicht mehr gelten




==> Jetzt machen sich die Querdenker endgültig des Hochverrates strafbar:


			
				§81 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 81
> Hochverrat gegen den Bund*
> 
> ​(1) Wer es unternimmt, mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit Gewalt
> ...


https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/81.html


Zum Glück hat die Politik schnell reagiert und heute das Waffenrecht verschärft: 
https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/ratg...affenrecht-waffengesetz-kassensystem-100.html


----------



## Amigo (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter waren die Deppen von Querdenken, also mit Brett vor dem Kopf, die gerne auch Nazis auf ihrer Demo haben.
> 
> Sonst hätten die die dort entfernen lassen.



Der Veranstalter am Reichstag war Staatenlos. Nicht Querdenken! 

Reichstag: Doch eine False Flag-Aktion in Berlin? Wer kennt diese Frau? 
Schon merkwürdig das ganze findet ihr nicht?

Demonstranten vor dem Reichstag - Polizeipanne und Treppenbesetzung - onvista 
Nochmal, Staatenlos! 

Noch mehr Meinungen und Bilder?  
KenFM am Set: Demo Berlin 29.08.2020 (Teil 4, Stimmen der Demo-Teilnehmer) - YouTube
KenFM


----------



## Xaphyr (2. September 2020)

Mein lieber DKK, manchmal finde ich dich ganz schön reißerisch und einen TICKEN über das Ziel hinaus. Nix für ungut.


----------



## geisi2 (2. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hingegen ist festzuhalten, dass COVID-19 bei Personen mit Vorerkrankungen sozusagen der Tropfen sein kann, der das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt.
> Oder für die Baumschulabbrecher ganz kurz und einfach formuliert: Etliche Personen haben die dort aufgezählten Vorerkrankungen und Zustände und werden trotz dieser 100 Jahre alt - sofern sie sich nicht *zusätzlich* mit SARS-COV-2 infizieren.



Etliche Personen  die  die aufgezählten Vorerkrankungen und Zustände haben werden 100 Jahre alt? 
Wieviele sind denn "etliche"?  
Also hätten wir jetzt ohne Corona "etliche" Hundertjährige?
Und du kommst von oben herab arrogant mit Baumschulabbrecher an? 
Schalt den Monitor aus und du wirst, wenn es nicht dunkel im Raum ist, einen sehen.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du missverstehst da was. In der Zeit der Neuen Medien bekommt jeder genau das geliefert, an das er glauben WILL. Das zu erkennen und zu unterscheiden nennt man übrigens Medienkompetenz.



Und Kompetenz sollte man nicht erwarten.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du missverstehst da was. In der Zeit der Neuen Medien bekommt jeder genau das geliefert, an das er glauben WILL. Das zu erkennen und zu unterscheiden nennt man übrigens Medienkompetenz.


Das Problem ist, dass die  VT-Schwurbler meinen, wenn sie pauschal die "Lügenpresse" ablehnen, besonders schlau und kompetent sind.


----------



## geisi2 (2. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dazu darf man aber nicht aufhören der anderen Seite zuzhören bzw für möglich zu halten, dass die die Wahrheit sagt. Aber da hapert's ja meist mit denen vom rechten Lager. Die sind nämlich nur ein Kippschalter, wo sich der geistige Horizont lediglich verschoben aber nicht erweitert hat.



Man kann sogar mit denen aus dem "rechten Lager" (sozus. alle die nicht nachplärren was in den Leitmedien steht) weitaus vernünftiger diskutieren.
Das ist mit denen aus dem "linken Lager" nicht so einfach. Die sind schnell getriggert und dann gehts wie gewohnt  los. 
Wie gesagt ich lass mich keinem Lager zuordnen. Ich hab Meinungen zu Themen und aus.

Vor Monaten habe ich mal mit jemanden diskutiert der ziemlich gegen Flüchtlinge gewettert hat.
Ich hab dann auch etwas grantig zu ihm gesagt "Hör auf nach unten zu treten und nach oben zu buckeln. Kritisier lieber die Verantwortlichen für die Misere."
Jetzt grob zusammengefasst. Und man wirds nicht glauben, er hat mir am Ende sogar zugestimmt. 

Wir hatten selber hier im Dorf Flüchtlinge und das hat auch gut funktioniert. Es gab keinen Stress und hier muss man klar sagen das sich diese Menschen vorbildlich verhalten haben.
Grundsätzlich ist mir auch scheissegal woher jemand kommt. Ich beurteile Menschen nach ihren Taten und Verhalten. 

Diskutier ich aber die generelle Flüchtlingspolitik von Frau Merkel mit einem "Linken" und wage es da Kritik zu üben gehts rund. Da wird beschimpft bepöbelt beleidigt.
Man hat ja die Meinungshoheit und ist bis ins Mark überzeugt. Frei nach dem Motto: "Bist du nicht für uns bist du gegen uns".
Das gleiche hier bei dem Thema Corona und der Demo in Berlin.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Man kann sogar mit denen aus dem "rechten Lager" (sozus. alle die nicht nachplärren was in den Leitmedien steht) weitaus vernünftiger diskutieren.
> Das ist mit denen aus dem "linken Lager" nicht so einfach. Die sind schnell getriggert und dann gehts wie gewohnt  los...
> 
> ...Diskutier ich aber die generelle Flüchtlingspolitik von Frau Merkel mit einem "Linken" und wage es da Kritik zu üben gehts rund. Da wird beschimpft bepöbelt beleidigt.


Das mag zwar deine persönliche Erfahrung sein, aber ich kann das so nicht bestätigen, eher umgekehrt.

Ich kenne einige AfD Wähler und die lassen sich nicht beirren. "Lügenpresse" bleibt "Lügenpresse".
Und was plappern die nach? Die Grütze die irgendwelche VT´ler und Hetzer vorgeben.


----------



## geisi2 (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und darum hat man den dann nicht abgeschoben??
> 
> Und was sollen deine FakeNews-Quellen ständig??
> Bist du nicht in der Lage seriöse Quellen zu lesen oder müssen es die Filterblasen deiner Nazifreunde sein?!
> ...



Du bist erstens nicht derjenige der entscheidet was seriös ist und was nicht. Zumal Onvista ansich ein Finanzportal ist und sicher keine Filterblase seiner Nazifreunde.
Ich kenne Onvista ziemlich gut da wir damals einen online Forex Broker vergleich für die programmiert haben.

Finds ja lustig das du gerade mit einem "Bist du nicht in der Lage seriöse Quellen zu lesen oder müssen es die Filterblasen deiner Nazifreunde sein?!" so einen seriösen Text postest.
Fakten null, dafür ein Bericht von jemandem der mit Büchern über Reichsbürger Geld verdient...


----------



## geisi2 (2. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das mag zwar deine persönliche Erfahrung sein, aber ich kann das so nicht bestätigen, eher umgekehrt.
> 
> Ich kenne einige AfD Wähler und die lassen sich nicht beirren. "Lügenpresse" bleibt "Lügenpresse".
> Und was plappern die nach? Die Grütze die irgendwelche VT´ler und Hetzer vorgeben.



Deswegen wäre es um so wichtiger den Leitmedien mal auf die Füße zu treten
Nur als Beispiel:
FULL 1h30 Video:  Covington Catholic Students MAGA Hat kids vs Nathan Phillips - YouTube 


Es wurde behauptet das die Kids den armen Native American belästigt hätten und das Ganze gestartet hätten.
Blöd das dann das komplette Video aufgetaucht ist. Unkommentiert und ungeschnitten. Siehe Link.
Wer mag kann dazu den ersten Artikel vom Spiegel und die Relativierung nach dem Videoleak lesen. 
Lügenpresse? Nich wirklich aber verdammt schlechter Journalismus.
Zumal rausgekommen ist das das Video bewusst in der Berichterstattung so geschnitten wurde um das Bild zu erzeugen:"Aggressive MAGA Kids beleidigen und bedrohen Native American"
Nicht vom Spiegel direkt aber es wurde halt 1:1 übernommen. 

Aber auch hier: Im Umkehrschluss ist jeder der die Leitmedien kritisiert ein....?


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Etliche Personen  die  die aufgezählten Vorerkrankungen und Zustände haben werden 100 Jahre alt?
> Wieviele sind denn "etliche"?



Du weißt aber schon, was eine Hyperbel ist, oder?
Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Lesen und verstehen. Es geht darum, dass es schon immer Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen/-belastungen gab, gibt und weiterhin geben wird. Und dass diese eben nicht "sowieso daran gestorben" wären, wie es sich Einige kommod zurechtlegen.

Wenn man die gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen eines bestimmten Infekts auf die Gesellschaft betrachtet, dann geht man von einem Basislinie aus, in der alle Mitglieder dieser Gesellschaft eingeschlossen sind. Die Untergruppe der sogenannten "Kerngesunden" ist ein Konstrukt, denn es gibt praktisch keine Menschen ohne irgendwelche Vorbelastungen. Das ist an sich nicht dramatisch, weil das im Alltag keinerlei Auswirkungen haben muss. Aber wenn dann ein Infekt auftritt, der ansonsten im Zusammenspiel mit normalerweise dormanten Befindlichkeiten ernste bis lebensbedrohliche Zustände erzeugt, kann man nicht sagen, besagte Befindlichkeit wäre die Ursache.
Wenn ein Funke ins Stroh fällt, war dann das Stroh ursächlich für den Brand oder der Funke? Da stellt sich doch auch niemand hin und sagt "War ja schon vorher Stroh und wäre auf jeden Fall abgebrannt."



> Und du kommst von oben herab arrogant mit Baumschulabbrecher an?
> Schalt den Monitor aus und du wirst, wenn es nicht dunkel im Raum ist, einen sehen.



Nur wem der Schuh passt, der zieht ihn sich an. Ich habe angesprochen, dass es Baumschulabbrecher gibt und diese allgemein adressiert, während du das Ganze auf eine persönliche Ebene bringst. Und dass von jemandem, der sich in etlichen Beiträge darüber auslässt, wie schnell doch gewisse (natürlich nur "linke") Personen und Gruppen angeblich getriggert wären ... Realsatire in Reinkultur, weiter geführt im Folgenden:



geisi2 schrieb:


> Man kann sogar mit denen aus dem "rechten Lager" (sozus. alle die nicht nachplärren was in den Leitmedien steht) weitaus vernünftiger diskutieren.
> Das ist mit denen aus dem "linken Lager" nicht so einfach. Die sind schnell getriggert und dann gehts wie gewohnt  los.
> Wie gesagt ich lass mich keinem Lager zuordnen. Ich hab Meinungen zu Themen und aus.



Auch Andere haben Meinungen zu Themen und werden aufgrund dieser von *dir* einem Lager zugeordnet. Und dann stellst du dich allen Ernstes hin und willst für dich in Anspruch nehmen, aufgrund deiner geäußerten Positionen keinem Lager zugeordnet zu werden? Schon ein wenig schizophren ...



> Grundsätzlich ist mir auch scheissegal woher jemand kommt. Ich beurteile Menschen nach ihren Taten und Verhalten.



Ich ebenfalls. Daher beurteile ich manche Menschen aufgrund ihrer Taten und ihres Verhaltens (einschließlich getätigter Äußerungen) als solche, die entweder stramm rechts sind oder zumindest mit recht(sextrem)en Positionen kokettieren.
Und/oder als Baumschulabbrecher, was das angeht.


----------



## Tekkla (2. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Vor Monaten habe ich mal mit jemanden diskutiert der ziemlich gegen Flüchtlinge gewettert hat.
> Ich hab dann auch etwas grantig zu ihm gesagt "Hör auf nach unten zu treten und nach oben zu buckeln. Kritisier lieber die Verantwortlichen für die Misere."
> Jetzt grob zusammengefasst. Und man wirds nicht glauben, er hat mir am Ende sogar zugestimmt.


Gegen was gewettert und warum? Wenn ich danach bei derlei Meckernden NAchfrage, dann kommen in fast allen fällen kleine bis mittelschwere Rassismen aus rein emotionalem Grund daher. Eine Erklärung warum sie so reden und reagieren können sie dann nicht einmal formulieren. Da gibt es dann ganz schnelle Verallgemeinerungen a la "die", wo dann alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Wir hatten selber hier im Dorf Flüchtlinge und das hat auch gut funktioniert. Es gab keinen Stress und hier muss man klar sagen das sich diese Menschen vorbildlich verhalten haben.
> Grundsätzlich ist mir auch scheissegal woher jemand kommt. Ich beurteile Menschen nach ihren Taten und Verhalten.


Begrüßenswerte Aussage. Nur wirkt das in Anbetracht der vergangenen Seiten ein wenig unglaubwürdig.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Diskutier ich aber die generelle Flüchtlingspolitik von Frau Merkel mit einem "Linken" und wage es da Kritik zu üben gehts rund. Da wird beschimpft bepöbelt beleidigt.
> Man hat ja die Meinungshoheit und ist bis ins Mark überzeugt. Frei nach dem Motto: "Bist du nicht für uns bist du gegen uns".
> Das gleiche hier bei dem Thema Corona und der Demo in Berlin.


Was ist denn "die Flüchtlingspolitik"? Es gibt ein Ausnahmeevent im Herbst 2015, woraus ein riesen Ding gedreht wird. Stelle dir nämlich mal vor, die allermeisten dieser damals gekommenen Menschen verhaltren sich wie die Flüchtlinge in deinem Dorf. Aber das blendest du auf der großen politischen Bühne aus. Die Entscheidung Merkels war angesichts der Situation damals menschlich vollkommen richtig. Wir sind ein riesen Land, wir stinken vor Reichtum, wir haben eine durchs aus funktionierende Verwaltung und wir haben ein Problem mit der Vergreisung. Man muss nicht gerade ein Philantrop sein um zu erkennen, dass man damit eine Verantwortung für die Welt und auch eine Chance für das eigene Land hat. Und in extrem vielen Fällen funktioniert das auch. Ja, selbst die befürchtete Steigerung der Kriminalität ins Unnermeßliche fand NICHT statt. 

Also was genau ist "generelle Flüchtlingspolitik von Frau Merkel"? Ist es das Jammern über das Verhalten im Jahre 2015? Denn im Jahre 2020, wo die EU Grenzen nahezu hermetisch abgeriegelt sind, man in Afrika Soldaten hat, um die Flüchtlinge schon vor der Sahara abzufangen, im Mittelmeer nur noch ein klägliches Häuflein an Seenotrettern die armen Schweine aus dem Meer zieht und Werbekampangnen gegen eine Flucht nach Europe in den bisherigen Herkunftsländern laufen, kann man sich über zuviel Menschenfreundlichkeit und grenzenlosen Zustrom von Flüchtlingen wohl kaum mehr beschweren.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2020)

Mit ist jeder der sagt "ich mag keine Ausländer und will die nicht hier haben" weit lieber als jene die sagen "das ist alles eine geplante Sache mit der die Entgermanisierung Deutschland von dunklen Mächten voran getrieben wird..."


----------



## Amigo (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und darum hat man den dann nicht abgeschoben??
> 
> Und was sollen deine FakeNews-Quellen ständig??
> Bist du nicht in der Lage seriöse Quellen zu lesen oder müssen es die Filterblasen deiner Nazifreunde sein?!
> ...



Sag mal, entschuldige die direkte Frage, nicht persönlich gemeint, aber bist du geistig behindert bzw. unterbemittelt?
Oder warum verstehst du den Unterschied zwischen Staatenlos - Reichstagdemo zu Querdenken - Stern und Demoumzug nicht?
Du willst ihn nicht verstehen und anerkennen, richtig?

1) Wen hat man nicht abgeschoben? Hä? Nochmal bitte!
2) Welche Fake News?

Ich habe dir nur bestätigt, dass es sich um Staatenlos bei der Reichstagdemo handelt, was du abstreitest und dazu noch mit Argumenten wie "Filterblase" oder "Nazifreunde" betitelst.
Du weißt genau, dass die Medien nicht differenzieren, (wobei, mehr als du!) und du kommst mit seriösen Medien? Hör auf abzulenken und gestehe dir doch auch mal Fehler ein! Ist sonst lächerlich, das weißt du! 

So, jetzt geh dich aufregen... und streite die Wahrheit, welche ich dir darlege, ruhig weiter ab...


----------



## Whispercat (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Landfriedensbruch, Volksverhetzung, Gefährliche Körperverletzung, Hochverrat und Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte würde ich jetzt mal als ausreichende Gefahr einstufen.
> Haben die Nazis angekündigt und ist auch eingetreten.
> 
> Und da die Nazis mit Waffen angereist sind, fällt schon mal das "friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln" weg. Auch das wurde von denen vorher angekündigt und aktiv aufgefordert.



Gott, du bist so ein unfassbarer Wendehals. Also erstmal hatten die Veranstalter von Querdenken immer noch nicht das Geringste mit den Idioten am Reichstag zu tun denn die haben glücklicherweise ihren Zug zwischen Friedrichstrasse und der Strassse des 17. Juni sehr klar definiert. Aber selbst wenn, ich weiss nicht was du daran nicht verstehst das erstens jeder Demoteilnehmer für seine eigenen Taten verantwortlich ist und zweitens das Straftaten UND deren Prävention einfach immer noch Sache der Polizei und nicht des Veranstalters sind.  Sprich, so oder so wäre es Sache der POLIZEI gewesen Hildmann präventiv in Gewahrsam zu nehmen. Haben sie aber nicht also weiss ich nicht warum du es für nötig befindest dein Unwissen in dieses Board zu tippen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit ist jeder der sagt "ich mag keine Ausländer und will die nicht hier haben" weit lieber als jene die sagen "das ist alles eine geplante Sache mit der die Entgermanisierung Deutschland von dunklen Mächten voran getrieben wird..."



Mir sind ehrliche Xenophobiker auch lieber als bekloppte Xenophobiker, ebenso wie mir Durchfall immer noch lieber ist als Cholera. Trotzdem habe ich ungern Durchfall ...


----------



## Xaphyr (2. September 2020)

Ok, das hat in den letzten Tagen ein Niveau angenommen, dass ich persönlich absolut lächerlich finde. Von beiden Seiten.
Ich bin hier erstmal raus, mit dem eigentlichen Sinn des Threads hat das schon längst nichts mehr zu tun.
Vorschlag meinerseits: Bellt euch per PN weiter an.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Deshalb BTT. Und  alles was ab hier OT ist von den MODs entfernen lassen.

Corona weltweit: USA lehnen Impfstoff-Initiative ab - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

@ Tengri86 
Bleibe du doch bitte jetzt auch beim Thema. Beschäftige dich nicht weiter mit diesen Typen, sonst werden wir deren OT hier nie los. Zumal sich Hoffgang hier schon mit der Volksverhetzung von Whispercat auseinandergesetzt hatte.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. September 2020)

Gnah, du bittest beim Thema zu bleiben, beleidigst aber im gleichen Satz die Gegenseite. Sowas nennt man suboptimal... 

Koeln: Erster Karnevalszug wegen Corona abgesagt | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Koeln: Erster Karnevalszug wegen Corona abgesagt | Koelner Stadt-Anzeiger



Was aber abzusehen war. 

So unvernünftig wie sich Einige verhalten, bleiben bis dahin die Zahlen hoch oder steigen noch weiter. 
Und der Karneval wäre wieder zum Hotspot geworden. 
Diesmal sogar noch breiter, da es mehr Leute gibt, die infiziert sind als letzten Februar und dort zum Superspreader werden können.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mir sind ehrliche Xenophobiker auch lieber als bekloppte Xenophobiker, ebenso wie mir Durchfall immer noch lieber ist als Cholera. Trotzdem habe ich ungern Durchfall ...



Für mich ist der Unterschied da weit größer. Die eine Einstellung macht es noch möglich andere Meinung zu tolerien und eine demokratische Mehrheitsentscheidung zu akzeptieren. 
Die andere Einstellungen negiert die Grundwerte unserer Demokratie und des Rechtsstaates und  die Person hat sich eigentlich vom hiesigen Staatswesen komplett entfernt. Sie steht außerhalb einer demokratischen und rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

*Studie: Gesichtsschilder weniger effektiv als Stoffmasken*

_09:18 Uhr_
Amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben die Schutzfunktion von Gesichtsschildern aus Plastik untersucht. Den Forschern zufolge sind Gesichtsschilder sowie Masken mit einem Ventil als Coronaschutz weniger effektiv als medizinische Masken und Stoffmasken. Das veranschaulichten die Wissenschaftler der Florida Atlantic University mit einer Video-Untersuchung.
An einer Puppe, mit der Niesen und Husten nachgeahmt wurde, verfolgten sie die Bewegung der künstlich hergestellten Tröpfchen mithilfe von Laserlicht in einem dunklen Raum. Aus der Visualisierung geht hervor, dass das Plastikschild zwar zunächst die Vorwärtsbewegung der austretenden Luft blockt, die Tröpfchen sich dann aber um das Visier herum im Raum verteilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer Studie zufolge sind Gesichtsschilder zum Schutz vor dem Coronavirus weniger effektiv als medizinische Masken und Stoffmasken.

Bei Masken mit einem Ventil sei es ähnlich. Dort werde die Luft durch die Öffnungen am Ventil ungefiltert herausgedrückt und verteile sich ebenfalls. Zwar filterten Ventil-Masken die eingeatmete Luft, nicht jedoch die austretende. Spezielle Atemschutzmasken mit N95-Standard und die vielfach verwendeten einfachen Stoffmasken böten zwar keinen hundertprozentigen Schutz, ließen aber weniger Tröpfchen durch. Die amerikanischen Forscher empfehlen daher, trotz des dabei höheren Komforts auf das Tragen von Gesichtsschilden und Ventil-Masken zu verzichten.


*Niedersachsen verschiebt Corona-Lockerungen*

_08:56 Uhr_
Niedersachsen verschiebt die Lockerungen der Corona-Regeln angesichts steigender Infektionszahlen um weitere zwei Wochen auf den 1. Oktober. Das sagte eine Sprecherin der Staatskanzlei. Die rot-schwarze Landesregierung wolle zunächst die Auswirkungen von Schulbeginn und Urlaubsrückkehrern abwarten, berichtete die "Hannoversche Allgemeine Zeitung". Zunächst war der 1. September für weitere Lockerungen angepeilt worden, Ministerpräsident Stephan Weil hatte aber bereits vor zwei Wochen eine Verschiebung des Termins auf Mitte September angekündigt - dieses Datum wurde nun erneut nach hinten geschoben.


*Peru liegt bei Corona-Sterblichkeit weltweit an der Spitze*

_06:52 Uhr_
Gemessen an der Bevölkerungszahl sterben in keinem anderen Flächenstaat der Erde so viele Menschen an der Krankheit Covid-19 wie in Peru. 89,99 Tote je 100.000 Einwohner registrierte das südamerikanische Land zuletzt. Damit liegt es noch vor Belgien, Andorra und Großbritannien. Nur der Kleinstaat San Marino in Italien kommt umgerechnet auf die Bevölkerungszahl auf noch mehr Tote - allerdings mit insgesamt gerade einmal 42 Opfern.
Bislang haben sich in Peru über 652.000 Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert, mehr als 28.000 Patienten sind an Covid-19 gestorben. In Südamerika ist nur das viel größere Brasilien stärker von der Pandemie betroffen. Trotz großer Bemühungen ist es der peruanischen Regierung bislang nicht gelungen, die Infektionszahlen zu senken.
In Peru haben sich bislang über 652.000 Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert, mehr als 28.000 sind in der Folge gestorben.

Zwar erließ sie gleich zu Beginn der Pandemie weitreichende Ausgangssperren, um die Ausbreitung des Virus zu bremsen. Allerdings können es sich in dem armen Land viele Menschen schlicht nicht leisten, zu Hause zu bleiben. Denn die meisten Peruaner arbeiten im informellen Sektor, verkaufen also Waren auf lokalen Märkten, oder bieten einfache Dienstleistungen an. Rund 70 Prozent der arbeitenden Peruaner erwirtschaften in diesem Sektor ihr Einkommen - das ist selbst für lateinamerikanische Verhältnisse sehr viel.
Nun hat die Regierung die Regeln noch einmal verschärft: Sonntags gilt eine komplette Ausgangssperre, Familientreffen sind vorerst untersagt. Außerdem soll eine Aufklärungskampagne mit drastischen Slogans die Menschen vor der Gefahr durch Covid-19 warnen. "Wenn du unbedingt mit einem Freund einkaufen gehen musst, dann nutzt die Chance und kauft euch gleich zusammen eine Grabstelle auf dem Friedhof", heißt es beispielsweise auf einem der Plakate.


Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Erste Infektion im Fluechtlingslager Moria ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tekkla (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Peru liegt bei Corona-Sterblichkeit weltweit an der Spitze*
> 
> _06:52 Uhr_
> Gemessen an der Bevölkerungszahl sterben in keinem anderen Flächenstaat der Erde so viele Menschen an der Krankheit Covid-19 wie in Peru. 89,99 Tote je 100.000 Einwohner registrierte das südamerikanische Land zuletzt. Damit liegt es noch vor Belgien, Andorra und Großbritannien. Nur der Kleinstaat San Marino in Italien kommt umgerechnet auf die Bevölkerungszahl auf noch mehr Tote - allerdings mit insgesamt gerade einmal 42 Opfern.
> ...



Das ist erschütternd. Ich habe eine peruvian Freundin. Die ist Dokumentafilmerin und hat darüber eine Doku gemacht. Schon krass, wenn man sich das ansieht und dann sieht wie es hier war und ist und sich hier die Leute wegen den paar Winzeinschränkungen so einschiffen.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/428846669

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Schon krass, wenn man sich das ansieht und dann sieht wie es hier war und ist und sich hier die Leute wegen den paar Winzeinschränkungen so einschiffen.


Weil ja niemand jemanden kennt den es erwischt hat. Deswegen sind die Maßnahmen bestenfalls vollkommen unnötig, wenn der Virus denn überhaupt existiert.
Wozu also sollen wir uns in unserer kleinen, dekadenten Filterblase zu so etwas wie Menschlichkeit herablassen, also BITTE, Tekkla, jetzt aber...


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das jetzt nach der Demo geändert hat, wenn sich da alle angesteckt haben.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist erschütternd. Ich habe eine peruvian Freundin. Die ist Dokumentafilmerin und hat darüber eine Doku gemacht. Schon krass, wenn man sich das ansieht und dann sieht wie es hier war und ist und sich hier die Leute wegen den paar Winzeinschränkungen so einschiffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat sie es auf englisch gedreht? Oder gibt es auch eine Fassung mit spanischem Original-Ton?
Die Untertitel sind ja auf spanisch.


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Unterschied da weit größer. Die eine Einstellung macht es noch möglich andere Meinung zu tolerien und eine demokratische Mehrheitsentscheidung zu akzeptieren.
> Die andere Einstellungen negiert die Grundwerte unserer Demokratie und des Rechtsstaates und  die Person hat sich eigentlich vom hiesigen Staatswesen komplett entfernt. Sie steht außerhalb einer demokratischen und rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung.



Ich denke, dann meinen wir grundsätzlich dasselbe.

(Und haben lediglich unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon, wie weit Durchfall und Cholera auseinander liegen ...)


----------



## Tekkla (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hat sie es auf englisch gedreht? Oder gibt es auch eine Fassung mit spanischem Original-Ton?
> Die Untertitel sind ja auf spanisch.


Sie spricht das selber parallel in Englisch.


----------



## Amigo (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du da mal seriöse Quellen zu diesen Vollidioten lieferst.
> Alle offiziellen Quellen berichten über Querdenken als Veranstalter. Oder es steht einfach nur "der Veranstalter" da.
> Anti-Corona-Demos in Berlin aufgeloest - Veranstalter angezeigt - Rund 20.000 Teilnehmer
> 
> ...



LÜGE DOCH NICHT! SCHANDE ÜBER DICH DKK007 ... und entschuldigt die lauten Worte, aber:
DU BIST SCHEINBAR WIRKLICH GEISTIG UNTERBEMITTELT!

Kein einziges Wort von Querdenken in deiner pnp "Seriöse Quelle" Seite... AHAHAHAHAH du bist der armseeligste hier, mit weitem Abstand! Mach nur weiter... 

Bis bald!


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Und wieder wird die Ignoreliste um einen länger. 

BTT.
Test verweigert: Altenpflegerin nach Corona-Demo gekuendigt - n-tv.de

Richtig so. Sollte man bei allen machen, die sich nach der Demo nicht testen lassen oder zwei Wochen zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Whispercat (2. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> wer ?



Die Frage lautet grundsätzlich nicht "wer" sondern "warum". Aber es  spielt an dieser Stelle auch keine Rolle weil es eigentlich nichts mit  dem Thema zu tun hat und ich mich auch nicht auf OT einlassen sollte. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> @ Tengri86
> Bleibe du doch bitte jetzt auch beim Thema. Beschäftige dich nicht  weiter mit diesen Typen, sonst werden wir deren OT hier nie los. Zumal  sich Hoffgang hier schon mit der Volksverhetzung von Whispercat auseinandergesetzt hatte.



Mir ist es ja eigentlich völlig egal was du von dir gibst, aber Volksverhetzung lasse ich mir grade von *dir* ganz sicher nicht unterstellen. Meldung ist raus.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (2. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Volksverhetzung lasse ich mir grade von *dir* ganz sicher nicht unterstellen.


Warum schreibst du dann welche? 

Oder wurde bei Posting #12062 dein Account gehakt? Ansonsten ist das einfach nur braunes Zeug, nichts weiter.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Mir ist es ja eigentlich völlig egal was du von dir gibst, aber Volksverhetzung lasse ich mir grade von *dir* ganz sicher nicht unterstellen. Meldung ist raus.



Ich könnte jetzt Antworten mit "Strafanzeige auch gleich", aber die Justiz hat schon genug zutun.
Richterbund kritisiert Überlastung der Justitz: Viele Verdächtige wegen langer Verfahren aus U-Haft entlassen | LTO.de
Mehr als 600 offene Haftbefehle gegen Rechtsextreme | t-online.e


----------



## Tengri86 (2. September 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann welche?
> 
> Oder wurde bei Posting #12062 dein Account gehakt? Ansonsten ist das einfach nur braunes Zeug, nichts weiter.




und die mods verfolgen ja auch worauf DKK007 bezieht, dann kommt mein Whispercat Zitat Abschnitt Beitrag von Posting#12062 
also könnte nach hinten losgehen


----------



## Whispercat (2. September 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann welche?
> 
> Oder wurde bei Posting #12062 dein Account gehakt? Ansonsten ist das einfach nur braunes Zeug, nichts weiter.



Reicht dir die Antwort nicht die ich Tengi gegeben habe ? Es geht nicht  um "wer" sondern um "warum" und deswegen stehen in besagten Post auch  keine Namen, Völker, oder irgendein anderer persönlicher Bezug. Was du  da rein interpretierst ist absolut nicht mein Problem, und Leute wie DKK  nehme ich nach seinem bisherigen Verhalten in diesem Thead auch nicht  mehr Ernst. Denn spätestens wenn einem sogar die eigenen Leute sagen das  man es langsam übertreibt könnte man zumindest mal kurz darüber  nachdenken das man sich auch langjähriger Forenschreiber nicht alles  rausnehmen sollte. 

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt Antworten mit "Strafanzeige auch gleich", aber die Justiz hat schon genug zutun.
> Richterbund kritisiert Überlastung der Justitz: Viele Verdächtige wegen langer Verfahren aus U-Haft entlassen | LTO.de
> Mehr als 600 offene Haftbefehle gegen Rechtsextreme | t-online.e



Tu es, bitte. Wobei nein, ich bestehe sogar darauf. Aber nur als kleiner Tipp, ich an deiner Stelle würde vorher mal deine eigenen Beiträge lesen. Weil scheinbar hast du ja noch nicht mitbekommen das dir selbst deine eigenen Leute sagen das du langsam übertreibst.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (2. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Reicht dir die Antwort nicht die ich Tengi gegeben habe ? Es geht nicht  um "wer" sondern um "warum" und deswegen stehen in besagten Post auch  keine Namen, Völker, oder irgendein anderer persönlicher Bezug.


Musst du auch nicht, von wem du redest, ist völlig eindeutig. Volksverhetzung bleibt es dennoch.

Komisch ist es nur, dass es euch Vergewaltigungen von "euren" Frauen erst interessieren, wenn es der "Muselmann" macht. Wenn ihr die Bedienung beim Oktoberfest an die Möpse fasst, ist die doch selbst schuld, hätte doch kein Dirndl tragen müssen!!11elf


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Nun BTT:
Fallbericht in Kiel: Diabetes bei 19-Jaehrigem nach Corona-Infektion - Wissen - Stuttgarter Zeitung

Noch mehr Spätfolgen, die gleichzeitig Risiko-Vorerkrankungen bei einer neuen Infektion wären.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Na ja, der Artikel relativiert dann die Überschrift.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

*Bund erklärt ganz Spanien zum Risikogebiet*

_19:49 Uhr_
Wegen der gestiegenen Zahl von Corona-Neuinfektionen hat die Bundesregierung auch die Kanarischen Inseln und damit ganz Spanien als Risikogebiet eingestuft. Bislang galt die Warnung zwar für das spanische Festland und die Balearen, aber nicht für die Inselgruppe im Atlantik. Die Einstufung sei nach gemeinsamer Analyse und Entscheidung durch das Bundesministerium für Gesundheit, das Auswärtige Amt und das Bundesministerium des Innern, für Bau und Heimat erfolgt, teilt das Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) mit.
Ebenfalls wurde ein weiterer Teil Kroatiens zum Corona-Risikogebiet erklärt. Nun findet sich auch der Verwaltungsbezirk (Gespanschaft) Zadar auf der entsprechenden aktualisierten RKI-Liste. Zuvor galt bereits eine Reisewarnung für die Gespanschaften &#352;ibenik-Knin mit dem Nationalpark Krka sowie Split-Dalmatien mit der Hafenstadt Split und den Inseln Brac und Hvar. Der Einstufung als Risikogebiet folgt in der Regel eine Reisewarnung.

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Bund erklaert Kanaren zum Risikogebiet ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Wird Zeit, dass die Moderation dein OT entfernt. Du scheinst ja keinerlei Interesse zu haben dich mit den "Behandlungmethoden und Maßnahmen zum Coronavirus" zu beschäftigen. 
Und nach deiner Volksverhetzung ist eh die rote Karte fällig. 
Zumal auch in den Hardware-Themen kaum Aktivität von dir zu merken ist, du also hier nur angemeldet bist um deinen rechten Schund zu verbreiten. Da kann auch gleich der Permabann verhängt werden, ohne dass es jemand merkt. 

BTT:
Mitarbeiter eines Bremerhavener Krankenhauses mit Corona infiziert - buten un binnen


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (2. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Von daher verrate ich dir mal was - es geht  nicht darum welche Nationalität jemand hat, sondern wie seine Strafakte  aussieht, und wichtiger, was wir möglicherweise als Gesellschaft falsch  machen dass diese Akte so aussieht, es überhaupt zu so einer Akte  kommt, und warum man wie im Fall Kandel nicht handelt. Darum sagte ich  ja, es geht nicht um ein "wer" sonder um das das "warum".


Warum interessiert dann plötzlich Kandel und nicht die Tausenden von Ehrenmorden durch Biodeutsche?

Es ist doch eine reine Instrumentalisierung von Schicksalen, wenn man beim Flüchtling plötzlich nach Vergeltung ruft, aber bei den  Einheimischen beide Augen zugedrückt werden.

Die 90% Vergewaltigungen von Deutschen interessieren euch doch einen Scheiß:
https://www.bka.de/SharedDocs/Downl...aetImKontextVonZuwanderung_2019.html?nn=62336
(Seite 22)

Dass der Anteil der "Zugewanderten" in der Statistik auch noch unterdurchschnittlich ist (Anteil an der Bevölkerung 10,5%, Anteil an den Straftaten 10,1%) interessiert euch ja auch null.



Whispercat schrieb:


> @Hoffgang wenn du geglaubt hast das diese Aktion über deine argumentativen Niederlagen hinwegtäuscht dann hast du dich leider geirrt. Denn es zeigt einmal mehr das du scheinbar nur daran interessiert bist Schmutz zu werfen. Aber ist okay, ich akzeptiere deine Kapitulation.


Bist du ein Troll oder was sollen solche Aussage?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2020)

Da ist man drei Tage nicht da und das Thema eskaliert.
Liebe Verschwörungsfritzen: Geht woanders spielen,
Liebe Retter der Demokratie: Ignoriert bestimmte Spalter einfach

*Jeder themenfremde SPAM wird ab jetzt gemeldet.*

_______________________________________
DANKE, und jetzt weiter im Thema

Diabetis durch Corona, wieder eine der Nebenwirkungen, weil sich dieses Coronavirus mit seinem Schlüsselenzym Furin im Körper gut und eiunfach ausbreiten kann:

_"... Möglicherweise hat das Coronavirus bei einem 19-Jährigen Diabetes  ausgelöst. Wissenschaftler aus Kiel vermuten, dass Sars-CoV-2 die  Insulinproduktion stören kann. ..."_
Coronavirus: 19-Jaehriger leidet nach Covid-19-Infektion an Diabetes - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Tengri86 (2. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da ist man drei Tage nicht da und das Thema eskaliert.
> Liebe Verschwörungsfritzen: Geht woanders spielen,
> Liebe Retter der Demokratie: Ignoriert bestimmte Spalter einfach
> 
> ...



Ok Frau Threadstarter/in 



auch interessant 
Corona: Lungenversagen durch UEberreaktion des Immunsystems   |  wp.de  |


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _"... Möglicherweise hat das Coronavirus bei einem 19-Jährigen Diabetes  ausgelöst. Wissenschaftler aus Kiel vermuten, dass Sars-CoV-2 die  Insulinproduktion stören kann. ..."_
> Coronavirus: 19-Jaehriger leidet nach Covid-19-Infektion an Diabetes - DER SPIEGEL


Das Thema hatte ich vorhin schon verlinkt, als ich es mit BTT versucht hatte:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Fallbericht in Kiel: Diabetes bei 19-Jaehrigem nach Corona-Infektion - Wissen - Stuttgarter Zeitung
> 
> Noch mehr Spätfolgen, die gleichzeitig Risiko-Vorerkrankungen bei einer neuen Infektion wären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2020)

Auch dieses Thema entging mir bisher. Wenn das Virus die Schranke zwischen Mutter und Plazenta überwinden kann, ist das gar nicht gut, dann kann es auch die Blut-Hirnschranke durchdringen, es funktioniert mit demselben Mechanismus. Wir müssern dieses Virus eindämmen, dass ist der einzig sinnvolle Weg neben funktierenden Impfungen, ansonsten haben wir eine Welle mit neuen gefährlichen Viren nach der anderen.

".... *COVID-19 bei Schwangeren: Wie das SARS-CoV-2-Virus zum Ungeborenen gelangen kann 
*_aris &#8211; Eine neue Publikation in Nature Communications (DOI: 10.1038/s41467-020-17436-6)  über einen Einzelfall aus Frankreich macht es nun wahrscheinlich, dass  das SARS-CoV-2 Virus intrauterin über die Plazenta von der infizierten  Schwangeren auf das Ungeborene übertragen werden könnte."_
COVID-19 bei Schwangeren: Wie das SARS-CoV-2-Virus zum Ungeborenen...


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch dieses Thema entging mir bisher. Wenn das Virus die Schranke zwischen Mutter und Plazenta überwinden kann, ist das gar nicht gut, dann kann es auch die Blut-Hirnschranke durchdringen, es funktioniert mit demselben Mechanismus. Wir müssern dieses Virus eindämmen, dass ist der einzig sinnvolle Weg neben funktierenden Impfungen, ansonsten haben wir eine Welle mit neuen gefährlichen Viren nach der anderen.



Es wandert direkt von der Nase ins Hirn. Folgen sind Hirn und Nervenschäden.
Wie Corona-Viren ins menschliche Gehirn gelangen   &#8212; Medizinische Fakultaet Carl Gustav Carus &#8212; TU Dresden


			
				https://tu-dresden.de/med/mf/die-fakultaet/newsuebersicht/wie-corona-viren-ins-menschliche-gehirn-gelangen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Corona-Virus nutzt, wie auch Masern- oder Poliovieren, Nervenstränge, um seinen Weg in das menschliche Gehirn zu finden. Es umgeht damit die Blut-Hirn-Schranke, die das menschliche Gehirn vor Schadstoffen und Krankheitserregern schützen soll.




Covid-19 - Wie sehen die Langzeitfolgen einer Corona-Infektion aus?


			
				https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/covid-19-wie-sehen-die-langzeitfolgen-einer-corona.1939.de.html?drn:news_id=1166920 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch die Forscher aus Wuhan vermutet Berlit, das Corona-Virus könne das Gehirn direkt über die Nasenhöhlen befallen. Darüber hinaus werden laut dem ARD-Bericht besonders häufig die Nieren angegriffen. Das könne zu einem Niereninfarkt und damit zu irreversiblen Schädigungen der Organe führen, sagte der Präsident der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Nephrologie, Jan Galle.
> 
> Zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis sind auch britische Neurologen des University College London in der Fachzeitschrift "Brain" gekommen - allerdings fällt ihre Diagnose noch drastischer aus. Die Forscher haben bei insgesamt 43 Corona-Patientinnen und -Patienten die neurologischen Symptome einer Infektion mit Sars-Cov-2 untersucht. Das Ergebnis: Selbst bei Infizierten mit nur leichtem Verlauf der Erkrankung konnten - häufig erst nachträglich - gravierende Folgen wie Hirnfunktionsstörungen, Schlaganfälle oder schwere Gehirnhautentzündungen diagnostiziert werden. Die Anzahl der neurologischen Auffälligkeiten sei höher als erwartet, schreibt das Forschungs-Team aus London.




Covid-19 Studie: Hirnschaeden schon bei leichten Symptomen | RND
Coronavirus: Auch milder Verlauf kann zu Gehirnschäden führen  |  futurezone.at


Das es ins Hirn wandert und dort Schäden verursacht, hatte ich aber schon vor 3 Monaten geschrieben:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Am Dienstag soll bei Frontal 21 was zu den Hirnschäden nach Corona kommen. Dazu zählen u.a. Gedächtnisverlust und aussetzende Atmung.
> 
> Edit: Frontal21: Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek





DKK007 schrieb:


> Spätfolgen von Corona:
> Frontal21: Langzeitfolgen bei Corona-Patienten - ZDFmediathek
> 
> 
> ...





DKK007 schrieb:


> Durch den Angriff des Virus auf das Hirn und das Atemzentrum kann die Atmung spontan aussetzen. Das ist dann unerwartet tödlich. Insbesondere im Schlaf.
> Wie das Coronavirus unseren ganzen Koerper angreift | Wissen & Umwelt | DW | 11.05.2020
> SARS-CoV-2: Atemstillstand bei schweren Verlaeufen auch neural vermittelt?




Und auch, dass man die Auswirkungen heute schon sieht:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona-Langzeitfolgen: Genesen heisst nicht geheilt | tagesschau.de
> 
> Es ist jetzt auch eine medizinische Erklärung für die ganzen Verschwörungsspinner, die es seit Anfang des Jahres gibt, gefunden worden:
> 
> ...





DKK007 schrieb:


> FKY2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gott sei Dank gibt es in der Mehrheit ja dann doch genug geistig klar denkende Menschen, so dass diese Minderheit niemals wirklich etwas zu melden hat.
> ...


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wandert direkt von der Nase ins Hirn. Folgen sind Hirn und Nervenschäden.
> Wie Corona-Viren ins menschliche Gehirn gelangen   &#8212; Medizinische Fakultaet Carl Gustav Carus &#8212; TU Dresden
> Covid-19 - Wie sehen die Langzeitfolgen einer Corona-Infektion aus?
> Covid-19 Studie: Hirnschaeden schon bei leichten Symptomen | RND
> ...


Hoffentlich nistet das sich nicht auch noch in die Nerven ein wie das Windpocken Virus: Varizella-Zoster-Virus &#8211; Wikipedia
Ich hatte mal eine einseitige Gesichtslähmung (Gürtelrose) das war nicht schön. Dank richtige Behandlung ging die aber wieder weg.

Aber was man in den deinen Links alles so lesen kann klingt echt besorgniserregend. U.a. Psychosen und aussetzende Atmung.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Aber die Covidioten haben es trotz der vielen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zu den Symptomen immer noch nicht verstanden.


Linkliste: Diesen Quellen koennen Sie in der Corona-Krise trauen - BMBF
Viele tagesaktuelle Forschungsberichte direkt von den Unis:
Corona: Aktuelles aus der Forschung - BMBF

Küssen verboten: Abwehrmechanismus im Speichel stoppt Zika-Virus, aber nicht SARS-CoV-2  | Uni Aktuell - Universitaet Ulm

Paul-Ehrlich-Institut  -  Pressemitteilungen - Beweglicher als gedacht &#8211; neue Erkenntnisse über das Spikeprotein von SARS-CoV-2
Hochschule Heilbronn entwickelt Schutzmasken für Risikogruppen


			
				https://www.hs-heilbronn.de/schutzmasken schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Unterstützung des BMBF werden an der Hochschule Heilbronn Corona-Schutzmasken für Hochrisikopatienten mit chronischen Lungenerkrankungen entwickelt. Der Strömungswiderstand dieser Masken muss klein genug sein, so dass die Atmung nicht behindert ist.


Sind vielleicht auch Masken, mit denen sich die Maskenmuffel anfreunden können, wenn die sich später in größeren Mengen produzieren lassen.

__________________________________________________________________________________

*Coronaviren zum Anfassen*
Und für den letzten Corona-Leugner, der meint er kann kein Virus sehen, gibt es jetzt eines. Und das kann man sogar anfassen. 
Coronaviren zum Anfassen | uni-wuerzburg.de
Der unsichtbare Feind  | insidecorona.net  ,    Wie sieht das Coronavirus aus? | insidecorona.net  >>>>  Anleitung: Ein Modell des Coronavirus in 3D (inkl. Download) | insidecorona.net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				https://insidecorona.net/de/wie-sieht-das-coronavirus-aus/ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Coronavirus ist unsichtbar; man kann es mit bloßem Auge nicht sehen - und das ist ein großes Problem.
> 
> Wenn ein Haus lichterloh in Flammen steht, dann erkennen wir die Gefahr sehr leicht. Wir würden sofort reagieren: Das Haus verlassen, die Feuerwehr rufen und die Nachbarn warnen. Beim Coronavirus ist die Gefahr leider nicht so klar erkennbar; man kann SARS-CoV-2 weder sehen noch anfassen. Zwischen Infektion und der Erkrankung vergehen einige Tage und dann im Mittel noch einmal 16 Tage bis zum Tod - im schlimmsten Fall.
> *Stell dir eine Katastrophe vor, die in New York City 32.362 Menschen tötet.* Genau diese Zahl &#8211; ein Toter pro 250 Einwohnern &#8211; ist in den letzten Monaten in New York an COVID-19 gestorben. Die Unsichtbarkeit, Ungreifbarkeit der Bedrohung macht es schwierig, die Gefahr richtig einzuschätzen und entsprechende Schutzmassnahmen zu ergreifen: Masken zu tragen und Abstand zu halten. Es ist schwer, sich einer unsichtbaren Bedrohung bewusst zu werden und noch schwieriger, wenn man die Bedrohung nicht versteht.
> ...




__________________________________________________________________________________

*Erste Deutschlandweite Analyse der Krankenhausfälle*

Deutschlandweite Analyse der Covid-19-Krankenhausfälle: Etwa ein Fünftel der stationär behandelten Covid-19-Patienten sind verstorben | TU Berlin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant ist vor allem, dass bei auch den jungen Männern 20% beatmet werden mussten und insgesamt 5% in dieser Altersgruppe (18-59 J.) verstorben sind. Nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slezer (3. September 2020)

Mal schauen welche Idioten es immer noch nicht checken das corona gefährlich ist

Europas groesster Sex-Club stirbt! Das Pascha gibt auf: "Wir sind am Ende" - FOCUS Online


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. September 2020)

Spahn meinte der Lockdown wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen.
Sehr selten, dass ich dem Mann mal zustimme.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2020)

Nach Klassenfahrt: Zwei Klassen an Duesseldorfer Realschule in Quarantaene

Warum nach Bayern ein Klassenfahrt und stundenlanges Busfahren, hier in nrw gibt doch auch nette orte und Landschaften.

Coronavirus in Deutschland und der Welt : Mehr als 1000 Infizierte an US-Universitaet &#8211; Studenten nach Party suspendiert - PNN

Muss ein nette Party gewesen sein


----------



## fipS09 (3. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Spahn meinte der Lockdown wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen.



Mal abgesehen davon das er das so nicht gesagt hat sondern: "&#8222;Man würde mit dem Wissen heute, das kann ich Ihnen sagen, keine Friseure mehr schließen und keinen Einzelhandel mehr schließen.&#8220; ist man hinterher natürlich immer schlauer.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. September 2020)

Da wird noch deutlich weiter zurückgerudert werden, nachdem man fesgestellt hat, dass das Virus im Moment überhaupt nicht mehr gefährlicher ist als eine Grippe.
Die Intensivzahlen und Todeszahlen sind trotz der neuen Testwelle gleich hoch, was bedeutet, dass die zweite Welle lediglich eine Testpandemie ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Spahn meinte der Lockdown wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen.



Das ist nicht das, was er gesagt hat. 
Aber so ist das eben -- einfach mal die Fakten so biegen, dass sie zu den eigenen Aussagen passen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2020)

Spahn verteidigt Corona-Lockdown im Maerz: Nicht mit Wissen von heute bewerten

Warum nicht einfach einen Artikel verlinken, dann ist es viel einfacher Herrn Spahn auch richtig zu zitieren:

Im März waren die Maßnahmen richtig (und da hat er absolut recht, damals wusste man noch zu wenig und die Bilder gerade aus Italien waren sehr erschreckend), aber heute würde er die selben harten Maßnahmen nicht mehr ergreifen, einfach weil man mittlerweile mehr über das Virus weiß.

Das ist eine richtige und reflektierte Aussage von Herrn Spahn.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. September 2020)

Im Stream mit Rechtsaussen: Wie nah sich Querdenker und Rechtsextreme sind - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung



> Während die Republik debattiert, wie viel von Rechts in der Anti-Corona-Bewegung Querdenken 711 steckt, tauschen sich Jürgen Elsässer und Oliver Janich auf Einladung der Bewegung über radikale Strategien und Reichsflaggen als neues Lebensgefühl aus.



Wenigstens jetzt mit offenem Visier.
Ein Rechtsradikales Blatt, Janich als Verschwörungsonkel und Samuel Eckert Virusleugner, wichtiger Redner bei Querdenken, Michael Ballweg, der Veranstalter postet auch mal nette NS-Relativierungen und Verschwörungserzählungen.

Querfront in Stuttgart: Initiator von &#8222;Querdenken&#8220;-Demo verbreitet Verschwoerungstheorien und NS-Relativierung &#8211; Belltower.News

Und der Pressesprecher alias Stephan Bergmann teilte munter Rechtsradikale und fremdenfeindliche Inhalte auf seinem Facebookaccount.

Einmal Reichsbuerger, immer Reichsbuerger? Was Querdenken 711-Sprecher Stephan Bergmann mit den Rechtsextremen vor dem Reichstag in Berlin verbindet - Rems-Murr-Kreis - Zeitungsverlag Waiblingen

Holocaustleugner Nikolai Nerling direkt als kurzzeitiger Kameramann von Redner Samuel Eckert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Syrcysj30g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die ganze Bewegung ist durch und durch ein einziger Haufen von Rechtsradikalen Esoterikern.
Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich von diesen Halbaffen auf eine Demo locken lassen.


----------



## Whispercat (3. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Spahn meinte der Lockdown wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen.
> Sehr selten, dass ich dem Mann mal zustimme.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt etwas unsauber formuliert







Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Intensivzahlen und Todeszahlen sind trotz der neuen Testwelle gleich hoch, was bedeutet, dass die zweite Welle lediglich eine Testpandemie ist.



Aus der Reihe "was einem die Tagesschau nicht erzählt". Aber du hast natürlich vollkommen recht : https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ...69826A6BF2.internet112?__blob=publicationFile 

Seit Woche 32 300k Tests mehr und seit letztem Monat die Anzahl der Tests verdoppelt was die Positivenrate für 3 Wochen kurzfristig wieder steigen liess, aber trotz immer mehr Tests sinkt die Rate seit KW33 wieder. 
Von daher nicht verwunderlich das langsam aber sicher die zurückruderei losgeht. Kuck dir die Zahlen in Schweden an, die sind seit Mitte Juli im niedrigen dreistelligen Bereich - ohne Maske wohlgemerkt.

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Leute hin die da apokalyptische Todeszahlen prophezeit haben ? Ich glaube da hat sich jemand ganz gewaltig geirrt.


----------



## beren2707 (3. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Moderative Anmerkung:

*Einer intensiven Grundreinigungstour sind hier diverse Beiträge zum Opfer gefallen, die reichlich OT und/oder PA enthielten. Als Kollateralschaden mussten jegliche Beiträge entfernt werden, die entweder mittels Zitaten und/oder dem Inhalt darauf Bezug nahmen. 

Ich möchte alle Beteiligten *nachdrücklich* um einen einigermaßen gesitteten Umgang miteinander bitten. Es darf hier gern hart in der Sache diskutiert werden, das gibt jedoch keinem (!) das Recht, sein Gegenüber verächtlich zu machen, zu beleidigen oder zu provozieren. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter im Text!

MfG
beren2707


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2020)

Und was lernen wir nach diesem Eingriff? Es darf weiter gehetzt, gelogen und dummes Zeug verbreitet werden, es zu kritisieren, sicherlich das eine oder andere mal verächtlich, gibt Punkte.

Schade, so etwas ruiniert ernsthafte Foren. Mir ist klar, dass Eingriffe in die Meinungsfreiheit schwiegig sind und niemandem ist es verboten, abgrundtiefen Blödsinn zu schreiben, es macht aber, liebe Moderation, Themen kaputt und jeder Spaß an der Diskussion geht flöten. Dann habt viel Freude mit Usern, die behaupten, es gibt gar keine Viren, setzt Euch mit Menschen auseinander, die glauben, Impfen soll krank machen und es werden in Wirklichkeit böse Nanobots, die uns alle manipulieren, gespritzt, gebt jenen weiter eine Plattform, die Seuchen für ganz natürlich halten und diese auch ganz natürlich, also mit Krankheit und Tod bekämpfen wollen, aber mir wird das zu blöd.

Solange die staatszersetzenden Elemente in Foren schreiben, sind sie beschäftigt. Gefährlich wird es, wenn sie wieder Häuser anstecken oder Bücher verbrennen. Ich sehe schon den ersten Stapel Virologen Werke vorr dem Bundestag abbrennen. Armes Deutschland, die Gegenaufklärung läuft in vollen Zügen, insbesondere ein Form von Leugner jedes menschenlichen Einflusses am Klima. Leider sind wir inzwischen ganz weit entfernt von einer sachlichen Diskussion über Für und Wider von Maßnahmen. Ich habe vieles zu kritisieren, vieles ist unausgewogen und überhastet, vieles viel zu lasch. Aber darüber kann man nur sachlich diskutieren.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn das Thema nach diesem Schlusswort von mir geschlossen wird. Es soll keine Bühne für wissenschaftsferne Kreise werden, die unsere Mitbürger verdummen wollen. Danke! 

Und liebe Mitforisten, achtet auf Euch und bleibt gesund. Das Virus ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Es hat mit dem Enzym Furin einen Schlüssen, den nur ganz wenige Viren haben und damit kommt es im Körper ziemlich weit rum. Das ist alles andere als harmlos. Und diese Erbinformation wird es jetzt mit allen anderen Coronavieren teilen. Und dann haben wir ein Problem, ein wirkliches. Nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber wenn das Virus in der Menge weiter unter Menschen grassiert, dauert es nicht lange, und wir haben jedes Jahr eine neue Welle, weit schlimmer als die Grippe. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Impfstoffentwicklung schnell reagieren kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir nach diesem Eingriff? Es darf weiter gehetzt, gelogen und dummes Zeug verbreitet werden, es zu kritisieren, sicherlich das eine oder andere mal verächtlich, gibt Punkte.



Wo liegt denn jetzt genau das Problem?
Was wurde denn entfernt, was du gerne erhalten hättest?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Schade, so etwas ruiniert ernsthafte Foren. Mir ist klar, dass Eingriffe in die Meinungsfreiheit schwiegig sind und niemandem ist es verboten, abgrundtiefen Blödsinn zu schreiben, es macht aber, liebe Moderation, Themen kaputt und jeder Spaß an der Diskussion geht flöten.



Ums mal ohne Umschweife klarzustellen: Wenn bis hin zum Chefredakteur unter anderem (begründete!) Vorwürfe der Volksverhetzung ankommen ist das mit Abstand zahmste Mittel, einen Thread aufzuräumen, entsprechende Posts zu ahnden und danach den Thread wieder zu veröffentlichen (die Verschwörungstheorien, Antiimpfparolen, Corona-gibts-nicht-Sprüche usw. waren _nicht _der Grund für diese Aktion). Das ist bereits sehr viel guter Wille in einem HARDWAREforum das vom eigenen Themenbereich her Null komma nix mit Corona, Wirtschaft oder Politik zu tun hat.
Die Alternative ist, solche hardwarefremden Themenbereiche bei PCGHX generell abzuschaffen.


Ich bitte aber ebenfalls darum, es damit jetzt gut sein zu lassen mit dem OT. Wer damit klarkommt wie wir das hier handhaben müssen kann gerne wieder sachlich zum Thema Corona weiter diskutieren, wer damit nicht klarkommt muss es eben lassen. An den (teilweise hier gesetzlichen!) Rahmenbedingungen kann der Plattformbetreiber und erst Recht wir als Moderation nichts ändern - und sollte es erneut eskalieren ist dann Feierabend hier.

B2T!


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

Aha, wieder offen. Danke. 

Gibt es eigentlich schon weitere Informationen zum Wirkstoff aus Russland? 
Hatte da jetzt nichts mehr von gehört.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, wieder offen. Danke.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon weitere Informationen zum Wirkstoff aus Russland?
> Hatte da jetzt nichts mehr von gehört.





Russland will Corona-Impfstoff im September ausliefern &#8211;  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

Tja, immer noch keine öffentlich zugänglichen Daten.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2020)

Von den Russen rühre ich nix an.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2020)

Jena hat jetzt auch eine Spätfolgen-Ambulanz: Uniklinik Jena hat Ambulanz fuer Covid-Langzeitfolgen | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2020)

Das Gericht in Straßburg hat die generelle Maskenpflicht zum Glück gekippt weil es die Freiheit zu sehr einschränkt.

Absolut richtige Entscheidung, man kann diese Pflicht nicht rechtfertigen wenn jemand im freien rumläuft und auf dutzende Meter niemanden neben sich hat.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Absolut richtige Entscheidung, man kann diese Pflicht nicht rechtfertigen wenn jemand im freien rumläuft und auf dutzende Meter niemanden neben sich hat.



Kommt halt immer drauf an. Man prallt schnell mal woran, wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Gerade letztens wieder bei uns gesehen. Eisdiele. Sechs Leute standen davor. Keine trug eine Maske und ich hatte nicht den eindruck, dass das eine Familie war.


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2020)

Gerade erst gesehen, ein Beitrag von ServusTV im Format des "Talk im Hangar 7": Talk im Hangar-7 - Massnahmen-Theater: Wie schlimm wird der Corona-Herbst? - Servus TV
Hier der, meines Erachtens interessanteste Ausschnitt mit Frau Dr. Spelsberg: Angela Spelsberg (Ex-Frau v. Karl Lauterbach) zur Corona-Krise: "Es herrscht eine partielle Amnesie" - YouTube



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Gericht in Straßburg hat die generelle Maskenpflicht zum Glück gekippt weil es die Freiheit zu sehr einschränkt.
> 
> Absolut richtige Entscheidung, man kann diese Pflicht nicht rechtfertigen wenn jemand im freien rumläuft und auf dutzende Meter niemanden neben sich hat.



Wie schön. 
Wäre begrüßenswert wenn man auch anderenorts wieder zu etwas mehr Besinnung und Sachlichkeit zurückfinden würde. 
Wobei nun nach den Demos doch schon einige damit beginnen etwas zurückzurudern. 
KLARTEXT - Der Protest war ein Wirkungstreffer - YouTube


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2020)

was ist diese  pi politik spezial  pi news ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2020)

Einfach mal lesen und mit der heutigen Zeit vergleichem. Im Gegensatz zu früher können wir so ein Thema ernst nehmen und lösen, oder wir lassen es sein. Weil Masken tragen ja gegen die Menschenwürde ist, also reiner Faschismus,  quasi Diktatur in Reinform. Hygiene, sowas von politisch korrekt und nur für Weicheier, Rücksichtnahme auf andere, was soll das denn, Schwäche müssen sterben. Wie gesagt, wir können das lösen, oder wir können es lassen, es liegt an uns. Vor 1500 Jahren wurde uns gezeigt, was passiert, wenn man nichts macht:

*Auf dem Höhepunkt ihrer Macht herrschten die Kaiser in Rom über ein  Viertel der damaligen Weltbevölkerung. Für den Zerfall ihres Imperiums  macht der Historiker Kyle Harper auch die Natur verantwortlich:  Klimaveränderungen und eingeschleppte Infektionskrankheiten beförderten  den Niedergang.*
Kyle Harper: "Das Klima und der Untergang des Roemischen Reiches" - Zerfall eines Imperiums - durch Klimawandel und Pandemien


----------



## Xaphyr (3. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an. Man prallt schnell mal woran, wenn man nicht aufpasst.
> Gerade letztens wieder bei uns gesehen. Eisdiele. Sechs Leute standen davor. Keine trug eine Maske und ich hatte nicht den eindruck, dass das eine Familie war.


Ja das ist eine bestimmte Situation, aber generell Masken im freien ist Unsinn.
Du bist alleine auf dem Gehweg am spazieren, niemand ist in deiner Nähe und du sollst Maske tragen? Nein


----------



## Tekkla (3. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen, ein Beitrag von ServusTV im Format des "Talk im Hangar 7": Talk im Hangar-7 - Massnahmen-Theater: Wie schlimm wird der Corona-Herbst? - Servus TV


Mit FPÖ TV bin ich immer vorsichtig. Da geht es nicht unbedingt um Wissenschaftlichkeit. 



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hier der, meines Erachtens interessanteste Ausschnitt mit Frau Dr. Spelsberg: Angela Spelsberg (Ex-Frau v. Karl Lauterbach) zur Corona-Krise: "Es herrscht eine partielle Amnesie" - YouTube


Seit der schmutzigen Trennung von ihrem Mann verfolgt Sie Totalopposition zu ihn. Da muss man auch überlegen, ob das und nicht die Wissenschaft ihr Antrieb ist.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Es ist schön, dass die Demo in Berlin Wirkung zeigt und die Coronalüge langsam zerbricht. Hat doch keiner erwartet, dass diese Gesellschaft Solidarität länger als 6 Wochen durchhält.


----------



## tdi-fan (4. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade letztens wieder bei uns gesehen. Eisdiele. Sechs Leute standen davor. Keine trug eine Maske und ich hatte nicht den eindruck, dass das eine Familie war.



Heute morgen ähnliche Szene beim Bäcker, keiner eine Maske auf. Und gucken mich (Maske auf) an, als käme ich vom anderen Stern. 

Die Discounter bei uns werfen einen aber dafür umgehend raus.

Edit:
Meine Ex-Schwiegermutter hat ein Attest von ihrem Doc, damit sie keine Maske tragen braucht. Aber ihre Zigarillos qualmen kann sie weiterhin wie ein Schornstein. 

Einfach doof, dass sie nur durch vorhalten ihres Attests in Geschäften keine Masken tragen braucht.  Das sollte vom Gesetzgeber geändert werden. Soll sie halt jemanden schicken zum shoppen, die alte Hexe.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Russland will Corona-Impfstoff im September ausliefern &#8211;  B.Z. Berlin



Wäre ich vorsichtig, vielleicht ist ne Dosis Nowitschok enthalten.^^
Neben der RNA, die das Zeug dazu hat Menschliche DNA zu verändern.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Seit Woche 32 300k Tests mehr und seit letztem Monat die Anzahl der Tests verdoppelt was die Positivenrate für 3 Wochen kurzfristig wieder steigen liess, aber trotz immer mehr Tests sinkt die Rate seit KW33 wieder.



Naja, wenn die Zahlen sinken, obwohl mehr getestet wird, wäre das ja ein Beleg dafür, dass die Falsch Positiv Rate gar nicht relevant ist. Die letzte Ringstudie sagt jedenfalls 1,4% Fehlerquote bei der Spezifität.
Man weiß, dass man nichts weiß, das Robert Koch Institut schweigt und lügt zur Fehlerquote jedenfalls, das kann man ohne Umschweife sagen. Würden sie Fakten liefern, wäre die Hildmann und Schiffmann Fraktion wohl nur halb so groß.

Im großen und Ganzen müssten die beiden Seiten mal einen Schritt aufeinander zumachen und offen miteinander sprechen. Die Fragen die den Menschen auf der Seele brennen im Öffentlich-Rechtlichen und Privaten Fernsehen geklärt werden. Das erfolgt nicht.

Oder wird irgendwo das Problem mit den Falsch-Positiv Quoten diskutiert? Sehe ich nicht.

Da muss man dann auf den Attila Avocadolf Hildmann Kanal zurückgreifen um einen Arzt zu finden der das kritisch hinterfragt und warnt. Der müsste eigentlich im Fernsehen zu finden sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEgqLgGqmrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein RNA Impfstoff wurde bisher je zugelassen.
Und das ist unter anderem der Grund warum Avocadolf Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.
Weil Medien die Themen nicht aufgreifen und diskutieren.

Es wird sich herausstellen, dass kein Lockdown (weltweit) gerechtfertigt war und es bei normalen Abstands und Hygieneregeln hätte bleiben können.

Die Infektionszahlen gehen momentan wieder deutlich nach unten, trotz den Demos.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Ist es schwer zu verstehen, dass Coronatests nicht dazu dienen irgendwelche Coronaschwurbler zur überzeugen, sondern dazu Menschen vor einer Ansteckung zu schützen. Ein false positiv hat in dem Zusammenhang keinen Nachteil. Die betroffene Person wird nicht erkranken und sie wird ihre Umgebung nicht anstecken und da man heute ja auch beim Ausbleiben von Symptomen schnell einen Zweittest macht, wird auch die Dauer der Quarantäne kurz sein. Ob das nun 1% false positive sind, 2% oder 10% ist für den eigentlichen Sinn der Tests völlig egal. 

Ansonsten beweist das Video halt nur, dass man einen Doktor haben und trotzdem keine Ahnung haben kann. Ist genauso wie der Anführer der Querdenker, ein Spezialist für die Behandlung von Schwindelsyndromen wird plötzlich zum Virologen. Das ist ungefähr so als ob ein Maschinenbauingenieur der Fachmann für Fensterputzroboter ist nun eine fundierte Meinung zu Spannbeton-Talbrücke abliefert.

Aber gut wahrscheinlich gehen manche Menschen bei Herzschmerzen auch zum Zahnarzt. Kann man machen.


----------



## Tekkla (4. September 2020)

> Der Berliner Virologe Christian Drosten hatte für eine Verkürzung  plädiert, um die Akzeptanz der Maßnahmen in der Gesellschaft zu  erhalten. Menschen mit Verdacht auf eine Infektion sollten sich nur noch  fünf statt 14 Tage isolieren müssen. Mit diesem Vorschlag gehe er "bis  an die Schmerzgrenze der Epidemiologie", sagte er am Dienstag in seinem  NDR-Podcast. Er regte zudem an, die fünf Tage nicht für Tests zu  "verschwenden", sondern erst nach Ablauf dieser Zeit zu testen, ob die  Betroffenen infiziert waren und noch infektiös sind.



Kampf gegen Coronavirus: Gesundheitspolitiker fuer kuerzere Quarantaene | tagesschau.de


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn da Typen auftreten die Ihr Geld mit Untergangsbüchern und Wertanlagen (die den Untergang natürlich überstehen) oder mit spirituellen Kerzenverkäufen verdienen, oder Anwältinnen die aus Verfolgungswahn in die Psychiatrie eingeliefert wurden dann fehlt mir einfach die Expertise um dem RKI die Stirn zu bieten.



Ich habe deutlich bessere Quellen dafür geliefert, welche die Organisatoren ganz klar und eindeutig dem Rechten Milieu zuordnen und habe noch mehr auf den Putz gehauen. Mit etwa 3 Minuten Google und Youtube-Universität.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man kann mit mir diskutieren und ich hör mir andere Meinungen gerne an.
> Ob ich sie dann für sinnvoll halte, oder bezweifle dass es bei meinem Gegenüber intelligentes Leben überhaupt gibt, das bewerte dann wohl noch ich.



Bei dir geht es immer Personen, Verwicklungen der Personen, Assoziationen, AdHominem Darstellungen usw.
Das eigentliche Thema diskutierst du gar nicht, den Inhalt an sich. Du diskutierst immer nur über die Person und Kontaktschuld.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Lustig wie du von Scheinargumenten sprichst und ein zentrales Thema die "Impfpflicht gegen Corona" bei den Demos ist, obwohl dazu noch nichts, nada, null feststeht.



Eine Impfpflicht mit einem RNA Impfstoff, etwa Immunitätsausweise, wie sie von der EU umgesetzt werden sollen, sind auf jeden Fall im Bereich des Möglichen und sind geplant. Die EU Papiere dazu sind verfügbar.

https://norberthaering.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2019-2022_roadmap_en.pdf

Spahn will nach wie vor den Immunitätsausweis und ob der kommt hängt unter anderem damit zusammen, wie sich der Ethikrat dazu positioniert.

Ethikrat äußert sich nicht vor Ende August zum Immunitätsausweis

Dass das zu 100% kommt ist und war nicht ganz klar, aber das ist doch unter anderem den Demonstranten und den wenigen kritischen Medien/Menschenrechtsorganisationen zu verdanken.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber schön zu sehen, dass du Antisemiten auf Demos duldest und diejenigen, die das kritisieren als Nazi bezeichnest. Zeigt wenigstens deutlich wo du dich positionierst.



Und selbst wenn sie Nazis sind, wenn sie Antisemiten sind, wenn sie Linksradikale sind, wenn sie Bolschewisten sind, oder wes auch immer sie sind. Das spielt doch für die Inhalte, mal abgesehen von den völlig albernen Verschwörungstheorien (5G löst Corona aus, oder Bevölkerungsreduktion) doch überhaupt keine Rolle wer das ist. Und wenn es Winnieh Pooh wäre.


----------



## Mahoy (4. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Gericht in Straßburg hat die generelle Maskenpflicht zum Glück gekippt weil es die Freiheit zu sehr einschränkt.
> 
> Absolut richtige Entscheidung, man kann diese Pflicht nicht rechtfertigen wenn jemand im freien rumläuft und auf dutzende Meter niemanden neben sich hat.



Grundsätzlich bin ich auch gegen eine generelle Maskenpflicht im Freien, allerdings immer unter dem Vorbehalt, dass der in der breiten Bevölkerung ausreichend (soziale) Intelligenz vorhanden ist, trotzdem eine Maske dabei zu haben und diese zu gegebenen Anlass auch _unaufgefordert und korrekt_ aufzusetzen.

Das gilt insbesondere dann, wenn die spezifischen Umstände, die das Tragen einer Maske *nicht* notwendig oder sinnvoll machen, nicht mehr gegeben sind. Wie eben zum Beispiel in der Schlange vor der Eisdiele oder bei anderen Gelegenheiten, bei dem es auch unter freiem Himmel zu Grüppchenbildung kommt und man Sicherheitsabstände unterschreitet.

Gäbe es eine Konsens der Vernunft in der Bevölkerung, müsste man tatsächlich keine spezifischen Regeln aufstellen. Aber gerade weil in kleinen, aber sehr lauten Teilen der Bevölkerung, ordentlich repräsentiert durch "Querschläger 711", "Ahnungslos e.V." und wie sie alle heißen, der Schwachsinn fröhlich Urständ feiert, muss man bedauerlicherweise in Regeln fassen, was eigentlich selbsterklärend bzw. selbstverständlich ist: Rücksichtnahme, Hygiene, Hirn einschalten.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist es schwer zu verstehen, dass Coronatests nicht dazu dienen irgendwelche Coronaschwurbler zur überzeugen, sondern dazu Menschen vor einer Ansteckung zu schützen. Ein false positiv hat in dem Zusammenhang keinen Nachteil. Die betroffene Person wird nicht erkranken und sie wird ihre Umgebung nicht anstecken und da man heute ja auch beim Ausbleiben von Symptomen schnell einen Zweittest macht, wird auch die Dauer der Quarantäne kurz sein. Ob das nun 1% false positive sind, 2% oder 10% ist für den eigentlich Sinn der Tests völlig egal.


Das Problem ist, dass die Corona-Leugner, die "False-positive" als Indiz dafür sehen wie schlecht die Tests sind.
Es gibt deutlich mehr Tests. Wenn es dann zu x false positiv kommt argumentieren sie, dass die meisten der Neuinfizierten gar kein Corona hätten.
Auch argumentieren sie, was die Sterblichkeit angeht, dass von den Neuinfizierten kaum noch einer stirbt und das zeigen würde das Corona gar nicht so schlimm ist.
Dabei sind es im Moment hauptsächlich jüngere Menschen welche sich aktuell infiziert haben und die Behandlungsmethoden wurden auch verbessert.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Corona-Leugner, die "False-positive" als Indiz dafür sehen wie schlecht die Tests sind.
> Es gibt deutlich mehr Tests. Wenn es dann zu x false positiv kommt argumentieren sie, dass die meisten der Neuinfizierten gar kein Corona hätten.
> Auch argumentieren sie, was die Sterblichkeit angeht, dass von den Neuinfizierten kaum noch einer stirbt und das zeigen würde das Corona gar nicht so schlimm ist.
> Dabei sind es im Moment hauptsächlich jüngere Menschen welche sich aktuell infiziert haben und die Behandlungsmethoden wurden auch verbessert.



Ich kann die Leute nicht ernst nehmen. Ein Großteil hat Panik vor Impfstoffen (selbst von über Jahrzehnte erprobten) aber die möglichen Spätfolgen und Langzeitwirkungen eines unbekannten Virus nehmen sie natürlich gerne in Kauf. Das RKI könnte sich ja hinstellen und sagen "Wenn Dein Kind Corona bekommt, dann wird es Autist!", dann müssten die Schwurbler ja eigentlich für eine maximale Maskenpflicht demonstrieren.


----------



## hoffgang (4. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Seit der schmutzigen Trennung von ihrem Mann verfolgt Sie Totalopposition zu ihn. Da muss man auch überlegen, ob das und nicht die Wissenschaft ihr Antrieb ist.



Sie macht sichs halt einfach weil derjenige ohne Verantwortung kann immer schlau daherreden.
Siehe den Gastbeitrag in der TaZ: Streit um Corona-Politik: Astronomische Fehlrechnungen - taz.de

Was sie fordert - interdisziplinärer Diskurs, bessere Grundlage für Entscheidungen, Einbeziehen von anderen Fachbereichen in die Entscheidungsfindung - ist ja nicht falsch, aber auf der Zeitlinie mit der Covid zu uns gekommen ist halt vollkommen unrealistisch. 
Am 28.01. hatten wir bei Webasto den ersten Covid Fall in Deutschland, damals war nix über das Virus bekannt. Nicht wie ansteckend es ist, wie tödlich es ist, ob es Langzeitfolgen gibt, wer stärker / schwächer betroffen sein könnte. Ja es gab Indizien aus China, aber der Ausblick war alles andere als rosig.
Keine Impfung, keine Therapie. Schwere Verläufe wurden damals symptomatisch therapiert und gehofft, dass dies ausreichend ist um das Leben zu bewahren.

Ja, HEUTE vorliegende Studien geben Einblick - Entscheidungen von gestern kann man damit aber nicht kritisieren. Bei der Befehlsgebung ist das eine kritische Lageänderung. Wäre dieser Befehl so gegeben worden, wenn der Befehlsgebende gewusst hätte, dass...
Auf Covid bezogen - mit Sicherheit, nur wusste das eben niemand. Die Dame hat dahingehend recht, dass zukünftige Entscheidungen auf neuen Erkenntnissen basieren müssen - aber das passiert ja. Die Empfehlung von Drosten die Quarantäne zu verkürzen (was ggf. ja nach Absetzung der Allgemeinen Testpflicht für Rückkehrer aus Risikogebieten direkt Anwendung findet) ist ja das Ergebnis eines solchen Prozesses.

Auch lässt die Dame eventuelle Langzeitfolgen komplett außen vor. d.h. ihre eigene Argumentation stützt sich auf unvollständiges Wissen über das Virus. Das zeigt wie schwierig der "richtige" Umgang mit Covid ist.
Entscheider zu kritisieren ist leicht. Aber zu erkennen, dass Krise eben bedeutet, dass die Wirkung einer Maßnahme NICHT im Vorfeld bekannt ist, ist eben auch anzuerkennen, dass solche Entscheidungen nach Abwägung der vorhandenen! Informationen zu treffen sind. All jene Länder, die nicht wie wir reagiert haben bezahlen dass mit mehr Todesfällen, wobei z.b. Brasilien und Russland überhaupt nicht einzuschätzen sind. Wir machen uns Sorgen um Geld - was verständlich ist - aber die Entscheidungen wurden getroffen um unsere Gesellschaft insgesamt zu bewahren. Und die Gratwanderung dafür Akzeptanz zu finden ist extrem schwierig.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kann die Leute nicht ernst nehmen. Ein Großteil hat Panik vor Impfstoffen (selbst von über Jahrzehnte erprobten) aber die möglichen Spätfolgen und Langzeitwirkungen eines unbekannten Virus nehmen sie natürlich gerne in Kauf. Das RKI könnte sich ja hinstellen und sagen "Wenn Dein Kind Corona bekommt, dann wird es Autist!", dann müssten die Schwurbler ja eigentlich für eine maximale Maskenpflicht demonstrieren.



Wenn der Impfstoff kommt, einfache Regelung. Wer auf die Impfung verzichtet weil er dem Impfstoff nicht traut trägt die Kosten für eine Behandlung - sollte die Person an Sars-CoV2-19 erkranken - selbst. Die gesetzliche Kasse übernimmt zunächst die Kosten und stellt diese dann dem genesenen oder im Falle eines Versterbens den Hinterbliebenen, in Rechnung. Würd ich im Grunde bei allen Impfverweigerungen so handhaben.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kann die Leute nicht ernst nehmen. Ein Großteil hat Panik vor Impfstoffen (selbst von über Jahrzehnte erprobten) aber die möglichen Spätfolgen und Langzeitwirkungen eines unbekannten Virus nehmen sie natürlich gerne in Kauf.


Deswegen hatte ich auch schon eine Diskussion mit einen Bekannten. Er meinte er würde sich auf gar keinen Fall impfen lassen, weil er nicht wüsste, was mit ihm und seinen Körper dann passiert.
Dann habe ich ihm geantwortet : "Wenn du Corona bekommst weißt du auch nicht was mit dir alles passiert!"
Darauf hat er dann nicht mehr reagiert.


----------



## Whispercat (4. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Neben der RNA, die das Zeug dazu hat Menschliche DNA zu verändern.



Ich verstehe halt irgendwie den Witz dahinter nicht wenn man jegliche Standarts zur Impfstoffentwicklung ignoriert ( alleine schon die übliche Testzeit von mindestens 3-5 Jahren ) und dann noch dazu bei einem RNA Stoff wo seit mindestens den 90ern dran geforscht wird und der seither wahrscheinlich *aus gutem Grund* *noch nie zugelassen wurde*. Aber jetzt soll alles innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren machbar sein ? Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle nur noch mal an den hastig entwickelten Schweinegrippe Impfstoff der ein paar böse Überraschungen produzierte : 
Schweinegrippe-Impfstoff Pandemrix: Risiken wurden ignoriert - DER SPIEGEL 

Ich finde die ganze Geschichte halt einfach krass fahrlässig. Und bevor jemand fragt, ich bin absolut für Impfungen allerdings für solche bei denen die Teststandarts eingehalten werden. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Zahlen sinken, obwohl mehr getestet wird, wäre das ja ein Beleg dafür, dass die Falsch Positiv Rate gar nicht relevant ist. Die letzte Ringstudie sagt jedenfalls 1,4% Fehlerquote bei der Spezifität. Man weiß, dass man nichts weiß, das Robert Koch Institut schweigt und lügt zur Fehlerquote jedenfalls, das kann man ohne Umschweife sagen. Würden sie Fakten liefern, wäre die Hildmann und Schiffmann Fraktion wohl nur halb so groß.



Das würde ich fast genauso unterschreiben. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Im großen und Ganzen müssten die beiden Seiten mal einen Schritt aufeinander zumachen und offen miteinander sprechen. Die Fragen die den Menschen auf der Seele brennen im Öffentlich-Rechtlichen und Privaten Fernsehen geklärt werden. Das erfolgt nicht.



Gut, fairerweise muss man sagen wenn man sich die heutigen deutschen Talkshows wie Anne Will ansieht schafft man das schon bei normalen Themen nicht. Mir kommen solche Sendungen eigentlich eher vor wie eine Arena wo irgendwer mit einer konträren Meinung den Löwen zum Frass vorgeworfen wird. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es wird sich herausstellen, dass kein Lockdown (weltweit) gerechtfertigt war und es bei normalen Abstands und Hygieneregeln hätte bleiben können.



Ich persönlich würde eher sagen es zeichnet sich zumindest ab das es wahrscheinlich gereicht hätte Altenheime und ähnliche Einrichtungen besonders zu schützen. Ein anderer Punkt sind zwar noch die Studien über die Spätfolgen von Corona allerdings hätte ich mir halt gewünscht das unsere Wissenschaft/Berichterstattung mehr am Ball bleibt. Mich würde halt wirklich brennend interessieren ob sich bei den Leuten über die schon im Mai berichtet wurde mittlerweile Besserung eingestellt hat, es gleichbleibend ist oder sogar schlimmer wurde.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein false positiv hat in dem Zusammenhang keinen Nachteil. Die betroffene Person wird nicht erkranken und sie wird ihre Umgebung nicht anstecken und da man heute ja auch beim Ausbleiben von Symptomen schnell einen Zweittest macht, wird auch die Dauer der Quarantäne kurz sein.



Klinisch gesehen, hat ein Falsch-Positives Ergebnis keinerlei Auswirkungen. (Mal abgesehen von unnötiger Quarantäne, Arbeitsausfall und einer Testpandemie)
Falsch Negative Ergebnisse haben bei relevantem Infektionsgeschehen deutlich schlimmere Auswirkungen, denn dann stecke ich ja meine Mitmenschen an, eventuell auch ältere Menschen, die Teil der Risikogruppe sind, weil ich davon ausgehe, ich bin nicht ansteckend.

Die Falsch Negativ Rate ist bei relevantem Infektionsgeschehen deutlich höher und hier bedarf es einem zweiten Test.
Habe ich aber ein sinkendes Infektionsgeschehen, wird die Falsch Positivrate wichtiger.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ob das nun 1% false positive sind, 2% oder 10% ist für den eigentlichen Sinn der Tests völlig egal.



 Natürlich nicht, denn daran messe ich ja das momentane Infektionsgeschehen und das wird ja ausschließlich daran gemessen.
Wenn ich Todesfälle oder Intensivbettenbelegungen als Gradmesser für das Infektionsgeschehen nehme, anstatt PCR Tests, die klinisch keinerlei Aussagekraft haben, müsste ich die Maßnahmen deutlich reduzieren.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ansonsten beweist das Video halt nur, dass man einen Doktor haben und trotzdem keine Ahnung haben kann.



Mal angenommen dein Beitrag ist ironisch gemeint  - wie so oft, dann ist das gut versteckt.
Aber mal mit offenem Visier: Falscher wie du, kann man gar nicht liegen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ist genauso wie der Anführer der Querdenker, ein Spezialist für die Behandlung von Schwindelsyndromen wird plötzlich zum Virologen.



Ich denke, dass auch der letzte Kevin-Horst den Zusammenhang zwischen Testmenge und Positivraten versteht.
Habe ich ein relevantes Infektionsgeschehen, dann darf die Positivrate der Tests nicht bei 0,75% liegen, denn das würde alleine schon die Falsch-Positiv Rate hergeben und das ist großzügig geschätzt.

Wenn man testet, dann mit einem gewissen Ziel. Einer Vortestwahrscheinlichkeit. Also zu testen, wenn Symptome vorliegen die auf eine Coronainfektion hinweisen.
Jetzt einfach wild Einreisende zu testen und sich an Falsch-Positiv Ergebnissen hochzuziehen macht ja keinen Sinn.
Daher beendet man den Spuk auch.



seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ungefähr so als ob ein Maschinenbauingenieur der Fachmann für Fensterputzroboter ist nun eine fundierte Meinung zu Spannbeton-Talbrücke abliefert.



Bist du denn in der Lage die Argumente des Arztes zu widerlegen? Hau mal raus.
Ansonsten gilt wie schon zu allen anderen zu sagen, bitte die RKI Statistik anzusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind momentan bei einer Positiv Rate von 0,75% der Tests und wir waren nie unter 0,6%.
Alles was sich unter 1% abspielt, ist völliges Grundrauschen mit hoher Beteiligung von Falsch Positiven Ergebnissen. Und dann sinken die Falsch-Negativen Ergebnisse auf ein Minimum und die Falsch Positiven Ergebnisse werden falsch interpretiert.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Und was soll die uns sagen. Da wir in dem Zeitraum immer wieder die Kriterien geändert haben, sagt die Positivrate exakt was? 

Wir sind von Test für Menschen mit deutlichen Symptomen über Tests für alle potentiellen Kontaktpersonen zu Test für alle Urlauber aus Risikogebieten gegangen. Ergo von einer präselektierten Testgruppe zu einer weitgehend randomisierten Testgruppe. Das sich dass auf die Positivrate auswirkt ist ja nun auch keine Erkenntnis und für den Verlauf der Pandemie völlig irrelevant. Relevant ist die Zahl der aktiven Erkrankungen und der Neuerkrankungen. Sollte der Youtube Doktor doch verstehen.


----------



## hoffgang (4. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wenn man testet, dann mit einem gewissen Ziel. Einer Vortestwahrscheinlichkeit. Also zu testen, wenn Symptome vorliegen die auf eine Coronainfektion hinweisen.
> Jetzt einfach wild Einreisende zu testen und sich an Falsch-Positiv Ergebnissen hochzuziehen macht ja keinen Sinn.
> Daher beendet man den Spuk auch.



Falsche Ableitung.

Man testet mit einem gewissen Ziel - das ist korrekt (noch). Das Ziel ist, die Sommerferien im Ausland zu ermöglichen und trotzdem zu versuchen infizierte Urlauber aus der Masse zu klauben. Hätten wir die alte Regelung weitergeführt (also vor der Testpflicht) gäbe es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1.) Im Reiseland - sofern vom RKI zugelassen - einen Covid Test machen, diesen bei Einreise vorweisen (sofern negativ)
2.) Für 14 Tage in Quarantäne zu gehen

Jetzt kommt der Trick: Viele beliebte Urlaubsländer werden nicht massiv Testkapazität verschwenden damit Reisende in Deutschland nicht in Quarantäne gehen müssen. Die Alternative für die Wirtschaft wäre, für 14 Tage auf die Mitabeiter zu verzichten, für den Betroffenen würde das 14 Tage Lohnverzicht bedeuten. Ob durch Überstundenabbau, Urlaubsabbau oder eben unbezahlten Urlaub sei dahingestellt, jedenfalls wird er sicher nicht entlohnt wenn er als Folge einer Privatreise dem Arbeitgeber nach seinem Urlaub nicht zur Verfügung steht sofern er nicht krank ist.
Die Tests der Bundesregierung erlauben aber auch vielen Unternehmen den Mitarbeiter nach dem Urlaub wieder zur Arbeit zu lassen und im Zweifel auf EIGENE Tests zu verzichten. 

DAS Szenario sollte mit der Testpflicht umgangen werden und es hat -  mehr oder weniger gut - funktioniert.
Denn Minister Spahn hat ja auch zwei Änderungen angekündigt:

- Das die kostenlosen Tests für Urlauber aus nicht Risikogebieten entfallen
- Jeder Einreisende aus Risikogebieten soll für mindestens 5 Tage in Quarantäne, kann in dieser Zeit Tests machen, sind diese negativ wird die Quarantäne beendet

Beides tritt definitiv erst NACH den Sommerferien in Kraft. Da werden einerseits massiv die Urlauberzahlen runtergehen und vor allem Dienstreisende von dieser Regelung betroffen sein und andererseits die Kapazitäten frei für andere Schwerpunkte.
Man beendet die Tests für Urlauber, weil die große Welle der Urlauber erstmal vorbei ist - nicht weil es nichts bringen würde. Spahn hat ja auch angekündigt, im Bereich der medizinischen Versorgung, der Pflege etc. die freigewordene Testkapazität einsetzen zu wollen. Wir werden also weiterhin viel testen (woran ja auch nichts falsches zu erkennen ist), nur eben nicht im Bereich der Urlauber.

Sonntag enden die Sommerferien in Bayern & BaWü, dann geht ganz Deutschland wieder zur Schule. Wird interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Anzahl der Tests in den nächsten 3 Wochen verändert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ,,, Sollte der Youtube Doktor doch verstehen.


Natürlich versteht der das und weiß das auch genau. Darum geht es doch aber gar nicht. Es geht nur darum, um leicht zu Manipulierende irgendwie zu sagen,_ "ihr werdet betrogen"_ und schon grölt der dumpfe Geist auf der Straße. Es ist völlig egal, was man sagt, ob "Brunnenvergiften", "Messermörder" oder sonst etwas. Ich schrieb es schon, dass Niveau bleibt auf dieser Ebene:
_
________

"... Wir haben eine Konzerndiktatur und Angstindustrie. Es sterben 300 Menschen pro Jahr in Deutschland an Rauch und Feuer. Und dafür werden 4 Milliarden von der Deutschland GMbH für nichts abgezwackt und in nutzlose Feuerwehren gesteckt, die mehr Feuer legen, als löschen. Es sterben eh nur Alte und Kranke, die nicht aufstehen können, die wären ansonsten in den nächsten Wochen gestorben, und mit Wasserschäden beim Löschen wird mehr Schaden angerichtet, als wenn das Gebäude in Ruhe abbrennt. Feuer gehen ganz natürlich von alleine aus!

Und wir alle müssen mit Rauchmeldern leben. Das ist gegen die Menschenwürde! Schon Kinder werden ganz früh von der Angstindustrie eingefangen und müssen "Feuerübungen" machen. WACHT AUF! Lasst uns die Feuerwehren stürmen und uns unser Leben zurückholen..."_
_________

Ich frage mich, wer würde so einem Rattenfänger hinterherlaufen? Schafft man es mit so eine wirren These auch, tausende Menschen auf die Straße zu bringen? Ich bin am Verzeifeln über einige meiner Mitmenschen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Falsche Ableitung..


Und auch hier bleibt für mich nur die Frage. Will man diesen einfachen Zusammenhang nicht verstehen, der zigfach in Ruhe und deutlich erklärt wurde und kann man es nicht verstehen? In beiden Fällen lohnt keine Diskussion.

 Das ganze Thema "Corona" ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein Trittbrett für bestimmte Gruppen, die damit Stimmung machen wollen. Und auf der anderen Seite scheint wirklich der eine oder andere mit 1+1 überfordert zu sein. Gegen die erste Gruppe müssen wir mit ganz anderen Methoden kämpfen, der zweiten Gruppe müssen wir mit viel Liebe Essentielles beibringen. Sachliche Diskussionen sind dabei wenig hilfreich. Die eine Gruppe will sie gar nicht, die andere versteht sie nicht.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sachliche Diskussionen sind dabei wenig hilfreich. Die eine Gruppe will sie gar nicht, die andere versteht sie nicht.


Dann ist dieser Thread also überflüssig?

Bei Menschen die Argumente nicht hören wollen und lieber den VT-Schwurblern glauben schenken, da finde ich solche Diskussionen auch sinnlos.
Aber andere kann man mit plausiblen aber einfachen Argumenten schon noch erreichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann ist dieser Thread also überflüssig?


Nein, dieser Thema ist für weit über 95% der Menschen "da draußen",  die in der Lage und willens sind, rational zu denken. Das ist die überwiegende Mehrheit. 

Und dann gibt es einen kleinen Kreis, der Stimmung machen will, egal wo und egal mit welchem Thema. Die muss man nur erkennen und ignorieren, dann verläuft sich das von alleine. Darum geht es. Solange man diese sehr kleine Gruppe aber in Diskussionen treibt, am besten noch im Massenmeiden zur "Diskussion" stellt, wird der Humbug, den sie verbreiten wollen, nur immer und immer wieder genannt. 

Ignorieren ist nicht gegen die Meinungsfreiheit. Wir alle dürfen im Rahmen der Gesetze sagen, was wir denken, aber es gibt zum Glück auch eine Zuhörfreiheit.  Man muss sich nicht mit jeder Mülltonne auseinandersetzen. Da muss jeder für sich einen Kompromiss finden und seine Ignorierliste erweitern.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber andere kann man mit plausiblen aber einfachen Argumenten schon noch erreichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das erkennt man doch sehr schnell, ob Menschen auf Argumente und wichtiger Tatsachen, eingehen, oder ob sie stumpf ihre Falschmeldungen und ihre Stimmung wiederholen. Lesen, verstehen und im Fall des Falles ignorieren. Es ist Lebenszeitverschwendung z.B. mit einem Homöopatieanhänger über wissenschaftliche Studien zur Wirkung von Zuckerkügelchen zu reden. Das bringt nix, das ist Glauben. Und so muss man es sehen. Und das betritt auch andere Themen, wie Impfgegner. Wer nicht versteht, was eine Impfung soll und wie sie funktioniert und allen ernstes glaubt, es werden Nanobots, natürlich nicht nachweisbare, gespritzt, ist eben nicht mehr für eine sachliche Diskussion offen.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich versteht der das und weiß das auch genau. :



Wenn er es versteht und trotzdem etwas behauptet was potentiell schädlich für andere Menschen sein kann, ist das eine sehr spezielles Verständnis von Medizinethik.  Bei manchen Ärzten in der Szene müsste man sowieso mal über die Approbation nachdenken. Wer Atteste ohne Untersuchung ausstellt, erfüllt eigentlich nicht mehr das Kriterium der Zuverlässigkeit nach Bundesärzteordnung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn er es versteht und trotzdem etwas behauptet was potentiell schädlich für andere Menschen sein kann, ist das eine sehr spezielles Verstädnis von Medizinethik.  Bei manchen Ärzten in der Szene müsste man sowieso mal über die Approbation nachdenken. Wer Atteste ohne Untersuchung ausstellt, erfüllt eigentlich nicht mehr das Kriterium der Zuverlässigkeit nach Bundesärzteordnung.


Und wenn man diesen sinnvollen Schritt machen würde, tönt es sogleich: _"Diese Faschisten wollen uns mundtot machen"_

Es ist in manchen Fällen sinnlos. Wir müssen uns um die gefühlt 95% kümmern, die sachlich getrieben sind und mit denen gemeinsam weiterkommen. Die 5%, oder wieviele auch immer es sind, sind verloren. Die können wir aufgeben, da ist jede Diskussion Zeitverschwendung. Und diese Zeit nutzt man besser, um mit anderen sinnvoll und Stück für Stück Wissen auszutauschen und gemeinsam zu wachsen.

Zum Thema: Wir müssen alle solange Abstand waren, große Feiern vermeiden, große Veranstaltungen mit Vorsicht geniesen und an jeder sinnvollen Stelle eine Maske aufsetzen, bis die Infektionszahlen gering sind und oder Impfstoffe wirken. Ansonsten kann man sich merklichen Ärger einhandeln.


----------



## tdi-fan (4. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Menschen die Argumente nicht hören wollen und lieber den VT-Schurblern glauben schenken, da finde ich solche Diskussionen auch sinnlos.



Engstirnigkeit nennt man das. Finde ich ganz schlimm. Null Reflexion.

Würde mich ja interessieren, ob das irgendeinen psychologischen Hintergrund hat. Denn wenn man sich die Profile in den Social Media so anguckt, sind da durchaus Leute mit guten Abschlüssen und guten Jobs dabei, bei den Schwurblern.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und was soll die uns sagen. Da wir in dem Zeitraum immer wieder die Kriterien geändert haben, sagt die Positivrate exakt was?



Welche Kriterien meinst du? Die Prozentzahl an Positiven Ergebnissen liegt im Schnitt seit langem beständig unter 1%, mit einem seichten Anstieg die letzten Wochen, der schon wieder vorbei ist.
Und das kann auch ein Test gewesen sein, der höhere Fehlerquote hatte, denn auch wenn sich mehr jüngere infizieren, wird ein Teil von den Infizierten Intensivbehandlung benötigen, dennoch haben wir keinerlei Anstieg der Bettenbelegungen oder der Todesraten.

Das ist einfach absurd, hier passiert einfach nichts.
Wenn pro Tag im Schnitt 6 Menschen mit einem positiven PCR Test sterben, ist das irrelevant.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wir sind von Test für Menschen mit deutlichen Symptomen über Tests für alle potentiellen Kontaktpersonen zu Test für alle Urlauber aus Risikogebieten gegangen.



Exakt und genau deshalb ist die Falsch Positiv Rate wichtig, weil ja momentan keine Welle vorliegt, weil kaum ein relevantes Infektionsgeschehen stattfindet und das seit Monaten nicht.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ergo von einer präselektierten Testgruppe zu einer weitgehend randomisierten Testgruppe.



Ja. Und was bringt das? Ich kann doch Tests nicht hochfahren, obwohl ich gar kein Infektionsgeschehen habe.
Gut bei Einreisenden ist das zu einem gewissen Grad sinnvoll, um zu sehen, okay woher kommen Infektionen, bis zu einem gewissen Level.



seahawk schrieb:


> Relevant ist die Zahl der aktiven Erkrankungen und der Neuerkrankungen. Sollte der Youtube Doktor doch verstehen.



Und wo sind die Erkrankungen? Wir haben doch "gar keine", schau auf die Intensivbetten oder die Todesfälle. Das ist doch völliges Grundrauschen.

Ganz interessant falls es jemanden interessiert.

Toennies: Corona forderte keine Toten, aber 2117 Infizierte | Express.de

Von sage und schreibe 2117 Infizierten, kein einziger Toter.



> Da immer wieder die Frage aufkommt: Wie viele Mitarbeiter von Tönnies sind nach einer Corona-Infektion gestorben? Null. Verstorben ist nach Erkenntnissen der Landesregierung keiner der infizierten Mitarbeiter.



Hochgefährliches Virus, ganz klar.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Trick



Man kann unendlich herumdiskutieren und spekulieren.
Tatsache ist, wir haben deutlich mehr mit einem positiven PCR Test als noch vor 5 Wochen und nicht nur Jugendliche.
Wir haben momentan über 15 000 Infizierte und vor kurzem hatten wir fast 20k Infizierte.

Eine gewisse Quote an Intensivpflichtigen Patienten gibt es immer, auch wenn sich tendenziell mehr Jugendliche angesteckt haben, diese haben sich vorher bestimmt auch angesteckt, wurden aber gar nicht erst getestet und werden jetzt gefunden, weil breiter getestet wird.

Da sich bei den Intensivbelegungen trotz dreifach so hohen aktiven Fällen nichts tut, auch nicht bei den Todeszahlen,
haben wir zwei Möglichkeiten.



Das Virus ist mutiert und hat an Gefährlichkeit massiv eingebüßt.
Die PCR Tests taugen nichts und es gab vor allem Falsch-Positive Resultate


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn man diesen sinnvollen Schritt machen würde, tönt es sogleich: _"Diese Faschisten wollen uns mundtot machen"_


Und wo liegt das Problem? Man widerlegt die Behauptungen einfach.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist in manchen Fällen sinnlos. Wir müssen uns um die gefühlt 95% kümmern, die sachlich getrieben sind und mit denen gemeinsam weiterkommen. Die 5%, oder wieviele auch immer es sind, sind verloren. Die können wir aufgeben, da ist jede Diskussion Zeitverschwendung. Und diese Zeit nutzt man besser, um mit anderen sinnvoll und Stück für Stück Wissen auszutauschen und gemeinsam zu wachsen.


Also alle, die anderer Meinung sind aus den Entscheidungen, die SIE betreffen ausschließen, wie ein richtiger Faschist  Natürlich Boguszahlen als Bogusargumente (95% sind es nicht) werden gleich hinterhergeschmissen. Ne, man hört allen erstmals zu. Wenn sie Quatsch hoch drei erzählen, widerlegt man die Behauptungen und sucht einen Konsensus mit der Mehrheit der Stimmen. Die Regierung ist ein Verein aus Menschen, sie können genauso Fehler machen wie jeder normale Mensch.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Wir müssen alle solange Abstand waren, große Feiern vermeiden, große Veranstaltungen mit Vorsicht geniesen und an jeder sinnvollen Stelle eine Maske aufsetzen, bis die Infektionszahlen gering sind und oder Impfstoffe wirken. Ansonsten kann man sich merklichen Ärger einhandeln.


Das ist nicht persönlich, aber stört mich sehr bei den Kommentatoren und Berichterstattern bei irgendwelchen News-Portalen. Es heißt nicht "WIR", sondern "man", und nicht "muss", sondern "sollte".

@Topic:
Öffentliche Diskussionen sollte immer geben. Wenn man es nicht tut, hilft man den Verschwörungstheoretikern erst recht.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn er es versteht und trotzdem etwas behauptet was potentiell schädlich für andere Menschen sein kann, ist das eine sehr spezielles Verständnis von Medizinethik.  Bei manchen Ärzten in der Szene müsste man sowieso mal über die Approbation nachdenken. Wer Atteste ohne Untersuchung ausstellt, erfüllt eigentlich nicht mehr das Kriterium der Zuverlässigkeit nach Bundesärzteordnung.



Im Netz der Corona-Gegner

---


90 Prozent aller Operationen wegen Corona verschoben? Das ist unbelegt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Also alle, die anderer Meinung sind


Nein, nur alle die Lügen, Verdrehen und Verschwurbeln und das auch trotz mehrfachem Versuch zu erklären, nichts ändern wollen. Verdreh mir nicht das Wort im Munde.

In solchen Fällen ist Ignorieren sinnvoller als weitere Zeit zu verschwenden. Jeder muss, wie gesagt, für sich selber den Punkt finden, ab wann das eintritt. Es gibt lernresistente Menschen. Mit denen kann man dann gut über Fussball  und andere Trivialitäten reden.  Vermutlich sollten wir alleine aus dem Grund die Stadien wieder öffnen, damit der Stammtisch beschäftigt wird. Solange sich die Fanatiker untereinander verprügeln, ist das alles besser, als wenn sie den Bundestag besetzen.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Würde mich ja interessieren, ob das irgendeinen  psychologischen Hintergrund hat. Denn wenn man sich die Profile in den  Social Media so anguckt, sind da durchaus Leute mit guten Abschlüssen  und guten Jobs dabei, bei den Schwurblern.


Es sind ja auch viele Subgruppen. Es sind ja auch die, die das Ganze für ihre politische Aganda ausnutzen wollen. Die verstehen das sehr gut, aber tun so, und verdrehen und Lügen weiter.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer nicht versteht, was eine Impfung soll und wie sie funktioniert und allen ernstes glaubt, es werden Nanobots, natürlich nicht nachweisbare, gespritzt, ist eben nicht mehr für eine sachliche Diskussion offen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Welche Kriterien meinst du? Die Prozentzahl an Positiven Ergebnissen liegt im Schnitt seit langem beständig unter 1%, mit einem seichten Anstieg die letzten Wochen, der schon wieder vorbei ist.
> Und das kann auch ein Test gewesen sein, der höhere Fehlerquote hatte, denn auch wenn sich mehr jüngere infizieren, wird ein Teil von den Infizierten Intensivbehandlung benötigen, dennoch haben wir keinerlei Anstieg der Bettenbelegungen oder der Todesraten.



Die Kriterien nach denen man Leute überhaupt testet.  Anfangs hat man nur Leute mit deutlichen Symptomen getestet, heute testet man alle Urlauber aus Risikogebieten. Natürlich ändert sich da, die Positiverate, da man von einer stark vorselektierten Testgruppe zu einer weitgehend randomisierten geht. Ergo sagt die Entwicklung der Positivrate nichs über das Pandemiegeschehen. 




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach absurd, hier passiert einfach nichts.
> Wenn pro Tag im Schnitt 6 Menschen mit einem positiven PCR Test sterben, ist das irrelevant.



Ich behaupte mal diese 6 Menschen hätten da eine andere Meinung, aber inzwischen wissen wir halt auch, dass es Langzeitfolgen gibt, so dass Tote nur noch bedingt etwas über die Gefahr aussagen.  



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Exakt und genau deshalb ist die Falsch Positiv Rate wichtig, weil ja momentan keine Welle vorliegt, weil kaum ein relevantes Infektionsgeschehen stattfindet und das seit Monaten nicht.



Ob eine Welle vorliegt orientiert sich an den Erkrankten und nicht an der Trefferquote bei den Testungen. Abgesehen davon, wäre ja das Fehlen einer neuen Welle ein Argument für das Beibehalten der Maßnahmen, genau das sollen sie ja erreichen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja. Und was bringt das? Ich kann doch Tests nicht hochfahren, obwohl ich gar kein Infektionsgeschehen habe.
> Gut bei Einreisenden ist das zu einem gewissen Grad sinnvoll, um zu sehen, okay woher kommen Infektionen, bis zu einem gewissen Level.



Warum kann ich nicht mehr testen? Hier ging es ja auch primär darum, dass Leute Urlaub machen können, dann nicht in eine Quarantäne müssen und trotzdem andere nicht anstecken. Natürlich hätte man weniger testen können und einfach Quarantäne anordnen. Aber ich dachte die Kritiker wollen so wenig Einschränkungen wie möglich? 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Erkrankungen? Wir haben doch "gar keine", schau auf die Intensivbetten oder die Todesfälle. Das ist doch völliges Grundrauschen.



Wie gesagt, das Fehlen von Erkrankungen spricht für den Erfolg der Maßnahmen und nicht gegen sie. So viel Logik muss man doch im Kopf haben, oder gibt es Menschen die meinen, dass ein Sicherheitsgurt unsinnig geworden ist, weil es weniger Verkehrstote gibt?


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ignorieren ist nicht gegen die Meinungsfreiheit. Wir alle dürfen im Rahmen der Gesetze sagen, was wir denken, aber es gibt zum Glück auch eine Zuhörfreiheit.  Man muss sich nicht mit jeder Mülltonne auseinandersetzen. Da muss jeder für sich einen Kompromiss finden und seine Ignorierliste erweitern.


Weisst du, wie viele User sich auf meiner Ignoliste befinden? Nicht ein einziger.
Ich hatte schon einige Lichtgestalten, die in dem einen Thread völligen Mist verzapft haben, in einem anderen aber erstaunlich bewandert waren.
Oder User, die anfangs völlig... naja, eingeschränkte Sichtweisen hatten, die sich dann aber tatsächlich entwickelt haben.
Ok, es gibt auch tatsächlich den ein oder anderen User, dem SCHAFFE ich einfach nicht zuzulesen. Aber dann scroll ich den weiter.
Im großen und ganzen sind Menschen erstaunlich vielschichtig, daher hat sich mir der Sinn einer Ignoliste bisher noch nicht offenbart.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> was ist diese pi politik spezial pi news ?



Ein YT Kanal welcher aktuelle Themen kommentiert und in Videobeiträge packt. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit FPÖ TV bin ich immer vorsichtig. Da geht es nicht unbedingt um Wissenschaftlichkeit.
> Seit der schmutzigen Trennung von ihrem Mann verfolgt Sie Totalopposition zu ihn. Da muss man auch überlegen, ob das und nicht die Wissenschaft ihr Antrieb ist.



Mir geht es nicht um den Überbringer der Nachricht, sondern um den Inhalt. Wenn ein FPÖ'ler zu mir sagt, dass der Himmel blau ist, dann gehe ich da auch nicht pro forma in eine Abwehrhaltung, weil die Info aus der "falschen" Hand kommt. 
Die Aussagen der Frau Spelsberg sind durchaus interessant und haben, soweit ich sie bis jetzt nachprüfen konnte auch ihre Richtigkeit. Es ist natürlich valide eine gesunde Skepsis zu pflegen ob der Verstrickung mit ihrem Ex-Mann, dass die gute Frau
nun aber im öffentlichen Raum das blaue vom Himmel runterlügt um mit aller Gewalt andere zu diskreditieren kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ein YT Kanal welcher aktuelle Themen kommentiert und in Videobeiträge packt.



Ging eher um Hintergrund und betreiber etc. und ob es seriös ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich versteht der das und weiß das auch genau.



Du hast doch das Video weder gesehen, noch die Argumente gehört, du ejakulierst aus deiner linken Haltung einfach irgendein Geschwurbel, eine Kontaktschuld oder sonst etwas heraus, das ist genauso schlimm, wie rechte die jedes Gespräch wegen Kontaktschuld ablehnen, gibt es ja genauso.

Punkte des Videos sind:

-Falsch Positiv Rate
-Die Gefahr eines RNA Impfstoffs

Beides ist nicht zu beanstanden und wird von vielen auch genau so gesehen.
Du kannst dich ja mal fragen, weshalb kein einziger RNA Impfstoff bisher am Markt ist.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch aber gar nicht. Es geht nur darum, um leicht zu Manipulierende irgendwie zu sagen,_ "ihr werdet betrogen"_ und schon grölt der dumpfe Geist auf der Straße. Es ist völlig egal, was man sagt, ob "Brunnenvergiften", "Messermörder" oder sonst etwas.



Nein, das ist nicht Inhalt des Videos.



> _Sachliche Diskussionen sind dabei wenig hilfreich. Die eine Gruppe will sie gar nicht, die andere versteht sie nicht._



Legst du gerade deine Beichte ab? Sachliche Diskussion habe ich von dir kaum gesehen.
Von DKK07 auch nicht, der ja momentan im Urlaub ist.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn er es versteht...



Von was sprecht ihr da? Ihr kennt doch weder den Inhalt des Videos, noch die Argumente des Impfarztes.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Und wo liegt das Problem? Man widerlegt die Behauptungen einfach.



Aber das ist doch gar nicht nötig, man beschimpft einfach die Person und die Kreise in der die Person eventuell verkehrt und schon ist das Argument widerlegt.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> 90 Prozent aller Operationen wegen Corona verschoben? Das ist unbelegt



Der Inhalt des Videos geht keine Sekunde lang über verschobene Operationen.
Interessant wie ihr euch gegenseitig den Hintern pudert ohne über den Inhalt bescheid zu wissen, das ist mal die Definition einer Filter-Blase.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ging eher um Hintergrund und betreiber etc. und ob es seriös ist.



Ich habe das Video gesehen und anschließend verlinkt, weil es mir erspart hat sämtliche Links hier rein zu friemeln. 
Er (der Mann im Video) hat sich dabei nichts aus der Nase gezogen. 

Publizisten beklagen Kontaktschuld und Herdendenken
https://twitter.com/phoenix_de/status/1300862564616863744
Person der Woche: Andreas Geisel: Berlins Innensenator blamiert Deutschland - n-tv.de
Chefarzt rechnet mit Politik ab: Patienten haben Angst vor Kliniken - FOCUS Online
8500 Zuschauer in Leipzig erlaubt - Bundesliga-Start mit Fans  -
	Bundesliga -
	Bild.de
https://www.bild.de/politik/inland/...e-nicht-schliessen-muessen-72676814.bild.html
https://www.tagesschau.de/coronademo-protestforscher-reichsbuerger-103.html


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "... Wir haben eine Konzerndiktatur und Angstindustrie. Es sterben 300 Menschen pro Jahr in Deutschland an Rauch und Feuer. Und dafür werden 4 Milliarden von der Deutschland GMbH für nichts abgezwackt . Es sterben eh nur Alte und Kranke, die nicht aufstehen können, die wären ansonsten in den nächsten Wochen gestorben, und mit Wasserschäden beim Löschen wird mehr Schaden angerichtet, als wenn das Gebäude in Ruhe abbrennt. Feuer gehen ganz natürlich von alleine aus!
> 
> Und wir alle müssen mit Rauchmeldern leben. Das ist gegen die Menschenwürde! Schon Kinder werden ganz früh von der Angstindustrie eingefangen und müssen "Feuerübungen" machen. WACHT AUF! Lasst uns die Feuerwehren stürmen und uns unser Leben zurückholen..."



also, mich überzeugt das.  

Es gibt genug Leute, die damals gegen die Gurtpflicht gewettert haben. Heute meckert keiner mehr.
Und wenn die Maskenpflicht bestehen bleibt, wird man sich daran gewöhnen und irgendwann wird es zur Selbstverständlichkeit.
Schlimm sind die, die den Virus leugnen und damit andere gefährden. Mich stört es nicht, wenn die sich infizieren aber die geben den Virus dann an Leute weiter, die mit der Ideologie nichts am Hut haben.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Würde mich ja interessieren, ob das irgendeinen psychologischen Hintergrund hat. Denn wenn man sich die Profile in den Social Media so anguckt, sind da durchaus Leute mit guten Abschlüssen und guten Jobs dabei, bei den Schwurblern.



Axel Stoll war promovierter Geologe. 
Aber was der so geschwurbelt hat, war schon ein starkes Stück. Selbst ein Doktortitel schützt halt nicht vor innerer Verblödung. 



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Weisst du, wie viele User sich auf meiner Ignoliste befinden? Nicht ein einziger.



Ich hab auch keinen auf meiner Liste.
Selbst wenn jemand in einem Thread Unsinn verbreitet, kann er in einem anderen Themenbereich immer noch interessante Thesen verbreiten.
Ich ignoriere die Schwurbler dann und gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ging eher um Hintergrund und betreiber etc. und ob es seriös ist.


Ob jemand seriös ist oder nicht, können wir von außen nicht beurteilen. Es gibt immer nur Hinweise. Wenn ich informationen suche, gehe ich auf Scholar und suche in wissenschaftlichen Texten, oder ich gehe in die Cibliothek und schließe mich einen Tag zur fundierten Recherche zu einem Thema ein. 

Wissenschaftliche Texte muss man auch mit Vorsicht geniesen und idealerweise zwei bis drei unabhängige Studien zum Thema finden, aber das ist alles besser als irgendwelche Youtubevideos, so diese nicht von anerkannt wissenschaftlicha rbeitenden Menschen sind.

Es geht um die eingesetzte Zeit. Es gibt hundertausende Texte, kann man nicht alle lesen, also trifft man eine Vorabauswahl. Und z.B. die im Streit geschiedene Ehefrau ist keine Informationsquelle, das ist immer nur Boulevard. Wenn sie strafrechtrelevantes wie Korruption oder gefälschte Daten hätte, sollte sie zur Polizei gehen. Da ist Youtube kein sinnvoller Weg. Auf sowas klickt man gar nicht erst.



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video gesehen


Der Mann fordert Toleranz für "Andersdenkende". Dazu gehört zuerst das Denken, ansonsten können wir auch die Meinung eines jeden Hundes oder Affens veröffentlichen. Es geht darum, das viel zu vielen unwichtigen Menschen mit nicht weiter fundierten Thesen eine viel zu breite Öffentlichkeit gegeben wird. Es steht jedem frei, den Weg über eigene Bücher zu gehen. Aber große Stadien muss man nicht jedem Schwätzer geben, nur weil er viel Geld im Hintergrund hat, vom "tiefen Staat", der "Konzerndiktatur", dem Mossat", den "Iluminaten", dem "eigenen Erbe" oder dem "bösen Russen", und sich auch defizitäre Veranstaltungen leisten kann.

Ich erinnere noch einmal an den Kabarettisten Georg Schramm, der vor einer großen Desinformationskampagne warnte. Und wir sind mitten in dieser drin. Es geht bestimmten Kreisen vermutlich darum, die Aufklärung rückgängig zu machen, denn verdummte Menschen kann man viel besser einspannen, manipulieren und ausbeiten. Und dann rennen sie wieder mit Hurra gegeneinander los, anstatt gemeinsam aufzubauen. Am Thema Corona erlebt man genau dieses Vorgehen. So meine Meinung dazu

5min Georg Schramm zum Nachdenken: Nur ein Kabarettist, aber ein guter und spannender. 
Aktuell: Georg Schramm warnt vor Stephen Bannon! Die Plaene seiner Auftraggeber - YouTube


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sollte der Youtube Doktor doch verstehen.



Es ist also bereits ein valides Argument, wenn ich sage: Der hat seine Ansicht zu Themen auf Youtube verbreitet.
Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen senden auch auf Youtube ihre Inhalte, oder nicht?

Oder machst du dich hier jetzt komplett zum Affen?


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Warum musst du eigentlich immer persönlich oder beleidigend werden?
Man braucht viele Worte, um nur eines zurückzunehmen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Warum musst du eigentlich immer persönlich oder beleidigend werden?



Von irgendwas muss einen das Leben lebenswerter machen.

Aber der Thread hier steht ja jetzt mehr im Fokus der Mods , falls  einige wieder ausarten 

- &#12299; rote Karten und  wird dicht gemacht.


----------



## hoffgang (4. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um den Überbringer der Nachricht, sondern um den Inhalt.



Bedingt richtig.

Die Motivation einer Quelle Informationen preis zugeben unterscheidet sich teilweise sehr stark. Eitelkeit, Aufmerksamkeit, Geld, Nächstenliebe, Hilfsbereitschaft - alles mögliche Treiber. Es gibt einen sehr sehr guten Grund warum der Intelligence Cycle mittlerweile auch außerhalb staatlicher Stellen Einzug gehalten hat, schlicht weil dieser beim Verarbeiten der Information die Quelle einbezieht. Wer einen solchen Background hat wird automatisch nach der Motivation der Quelle fragen und die Information an sich hinterfragen. Ich will Dir erklären woher dieser  - für manche Reflex - Impuls kommt, nicht, dass du Ihn umsetzen musst. Tendenziöse Berichterstattung z.b. kann Informationen so aufarbeiten, dass eine die Wirklichkeit minimal (aber dennoch) verfälschende Nachricht daraus wird. Dazu gehören z.b. beliebte Methoden wie Vernachlässigung der Single Source of Information (aka fehlende Bestätigung), oder Kreisbestätigungen. 

Für Außenstehende oder Konsumenten des jeweiligen Mediums ohne Kenntnis der Prozesse zur Verifizierung / Einstufung von Informationen nicht erkennbar, aber dennoch vorhanden. 
Der FPÖler mag sagen, der Himmel ist blau und damit hat er Recht. Der FPÖler mag aber auch sagen, HC Straches Finkapeinlichkeit sei blos "a bsoffene Gschicht" gewesen. Überall dort wo (persönliche) Motivationen nicht nur Informationen wiederzugeben, sondern diese in eine gewisse Richtung zu steuern, ist es notwendig die "wer hat das gesagt" Frage zu stellen. Ich würd z.b. nicht direkt einem AfD Abgeordneten glauben wenn dieser Statistiken zu Straftaten zugewanderter Personen präsentiert.

Leider ist das - auch dank des Internets - immer stärker notwendig, weil es sehr sehr einfach geworden ist, Informationen wiederzugeben und damit auch zu beeinflussen. 
Der Überbringer einer Nachricht ist dabei sehr wichtiger Bestandteil - deswegen auch die massive Hetze gegen den klassischen Journalismus und den Aufbau alternativer Medien z.b. Servus TV, oder den AfD Newsroom, RT Germany und wie sie alle heißen. Die machen das gleiche, Diskreditierung des Überbringers - nur halt auf einer anderen Basis. Und genau das wird während Covid massiv genutzt.

Daher rührt ja auch die Gefahr, dass Menschen nur noch auf dem eigenen Weltbild entsprechenden Informationsportalen nach ebensolchen suchen - mit all den Nachteilen die das mit sich bringt. Von daher, sei nicht böse wenn Ich (oder andere) die Quelle als wesentlichen Teil der Nachricht betrachten. Bei mir isses Berufskrankheit (und das zurecht, Beleg dafür ist, dass es mich noch gibt).


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es ist also bereits ein valides Argument, wenn ich sage: Der hat seine Ansicht zu Themen auf Youtube verbreitet.
> Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen senden auch auf Youtube ihre Inhalte, oder nicht?
> 
> Oder machst du dich hier jetzt komplett zum Affen?



Absolut, da ich Bananen mag, muss ich ein Affe sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Weisst du, wie viele User sich auf meiner Ignoliste befinden? Nicht ein einziger..


Das ist doch auch eine Lösung, ich schreibe ja extra, jeder Lesende muss für sich eine angepasste Wege finden. Mich nervt es halt, andere gehen damit locker um und grinsen sich einen.

 Das ganze sollte hier ein Themensammler für Risiken und Lösungen werden und keine Plattform für absurde Theorien. Natürlich ist viel Testen mit einer bestimmten Unsicherheit behaftet und es gibt einige Fälle von positiv Bescheid ohne Erkrankung. aber ist das nicht besser, als einen Infizierten zu haben, der durchflutscht und wieder ganze Hochzeitsgesellschaften, Bürogemeinschaften oder Schulklassen ansteckt?

Ein Menschen, geplant nach dem Urlaub in Quarantäne, ist wirtschaftlich viel besser zu organisieren als spontan hundert, die von heute auf morgen ausfallen. Und es geht nun darum, einen sinnvollen Kompromiss zu finden. Ich warte von den Leuten, die alle Maßnahmen abschaffen wollen, immer noch auf das Gegenkonzept. Für mache scheinen 100.000 bis 1.000.000 Tote kein Problem zu sein. Kann man so sehen, natürliche Auslese und so. Ich finde, da kann man durchaus eingreifen,  auch massiv. Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Aber abzustreiten, das niemand sterben würde, ist keine Diskussionsbasis.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Warum musst du eigentlich immer persönlich oder beleidigend werden?



Er ist doch beleidigend - ich halte ihm ja nur den Spiegel vor.
Er versucht doch mit dem Ausdruck "Youtube-Doktor" ganz gezielt die Person zu diffamieren und eine Diskussion im Keim zu ersticken und leistet wie die Medien den wirklichen Verschwörungstheoretikern einen Bärendienst.
Das hat auch Geisel getan, denn mit der Absage der ersten Demo in Berlin an der nur 30 bis 40 000 Teilnehmer teilgenommen haben, war das die Initialzündung für die zweite Demo war, bei der man schon an die 100 000 herangekommen ist.

Medien sind grundsätzlich dafür da zu informieren und zu hinterfragen.
Warum jetzt beispielsweise Bakdhi in keine einzige Talkshow eingeladen wurde, ist ist ein Armutszeugnis.
Die hätten den auseinandernehmen können und den Mann mal klar widerlegen.
 Bisher nicht passiert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Mann fordert Toleranz für "Andersdenkende". Dazu gehört zuerst das Denken, ansonsten können wir auch die Meinung eines jeden Hundes oder Affens veröffentlichen.



Ich sag ja, "Schwurbler" schlagen sich mit den eigenen Waffen, ohne es zu merken.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für mache scheinen 100.000 bis 1.000.000 Tote keine Problem zu sein. Dann man so sehen, natürliche Auslese und so. Ich finde, da kann man durchaus eingreifen,  auch massiv. Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Aber abzustreiten, das niemand sterben würde, ist keine Diskussionsbasis.




Für mich ist jedes leben erhaltenswert, 

auch die unsere pflegebedürftige und Gesundheitlich schwachen Mitmenschen, auf wem sollen die sich sonst stützen? 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es ist also bereits ein valides Argument, wenn ich sage: Der hat seine Ansicht zu Themen auf Youtube verbreitet.
> Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen senden auch auf Youtube ihre Inhalte, oder nicht?
> 
> Oder machst du dich hier jetzt komplett zum Affen?





seahawk schrieb:


> Absolut, da ich Bananen mag, muss ich ein Affe sein.



Was ist los zwischen euch beiden ,  ihr habt unter euch  doch einige mal  geliked und zugestimmt und das ihr nun persönlich  werdet  ? 

Wofür gibt es forum  PM ?


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen senden auch auf Youtube ihre Inhalte, oder nicht?



Und das hat jetzt genau was damit zu tun?
Es gibt genug Schwurbler, die ihren Kram auf Youtube veröffentlichen. Ist halt eine Plattform für sowas.
Aber weil die auf Youtube veröffentlichen und die öffentlich rechtlichen das auch machen, muss das also stimmen, was es bei Youtube gibt?


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Er ist doch beleidigend - ich halte ihm ja nur den Spiegel vor.
> Er versucht doch mit dem Ausdruck "Youtube-Doktor" ganz gezielt die Person zu diffamieren und eine Diskussion im Keim zu ersticken und leistet wie die Medien den wirklichen Verschwörungstheoretikern einen Bärendienst.
> Das hat auch Geisel getan, denn mit der Absage der ersten Demo in Berlin an der nur 30 bis 40 000 Teilnehmer teilgenommen haben, war das die Initialzündung für die zweite Demo war, bei der man schon an die 100 000 herangekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, ich dachte dass der Doktor, der ein Video zu medizinischen Fachthemen auf Youtube veröffentlichte, nach dem langen Teil über die Risiken von Impfungen auf die Fehlerquote des Tests eingeht und dann darauf eingeht warum eine Erhöhung der Testanzahl falsch ist. Aber gut, da muss ich mich wohl getäuscht haben.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-freitag-155.html


----------



## hoffgang (4. September 2020)

Coronavirus-Experte Drosten reicht es, er wehrt sich energisch - &#8222;Kompletter Unsinn&#8220; | Welt

Sollte man mal lesen.



> In diesem Zuge kann er auch einen anderen Virologen widerlegen. Der Franzose Luc Montagnier, _*Nobelpreisträger von 2008*_, hatte in einer TV-Show erklärt, das Coronavirus könne nur künstlich hergestellt worden sein, weil sich im Erbgut auch Sequenzen von HIV befinden würden. &#8222;Es ist schwierig für einen aktiven Wissenschaftler in der Virologie zu sagen, dass ein Nobelpreisträger im Fach Virologie Unsinn verbreitet&#8220;, urteilt Drosten: &#8222;Aber das ist kompletter Unsinn.&#8220; Das Thema sei nun &#8222;einfach erledigt&#8220;.



Nur um zu zeigen, wie schwierig der Umgang mit all den Informationen zu Covid ist.
Da kommt ein Nobelpreisträger - also keine geistige Hanswurst - um die Ecke und behauptet, Covid könne nur in einem Labor entstanden sein. Und genau da liegen die Probleme der Verifikation. Auch Nobelpreisträger können Bullshit verzapfen, aber wenn jetzt eine Zeitung, ein Fernsehsender oder ein YT Kanal diese Aussage aufgreift und Sie Laien präsentiert, mit dem Addendum, dass es sich beim Verursacher dieser Aussage um einen Nobelpreisträger handelt, wie soll jetzt der Laie überblicken ob das auch wirklich der Wahrheit entspricht oder nicht. 

Erklärt auch, warum man daher einige dieser Personen nicht in Talkshows braucht. Wer Bücher veröffentlicht in denen tendenziös, teilweise falsch argumentiert wird, der hat in der Debatte nichts verloren. Wer mitreden will, soll in seinem Fachgebiet forschen und veröffentlichen, nicht (wie z.b. Kekule) einfach die anderen arbeiten lassen und dann stumpf Methodenkritik anwenden. Das sind doch alles Experten & Koryphäen, eigene Studien hauen die dennoch nicht raus. Vllt reichts für ein Buch bei Amazon um ne schnelle Mark zu machen, aber das ist Meinung, kein Wissen.


----------



## Whispercat (4. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Kriterien nach denen man Leute überhaupt  testet.  Anfangs hat man nur Leute mit deutlichen Symptomen getestet,  heute testet man alle Urlauber aus Risikogebieten. Natürlich ändert sich  da, die Positiverate, da man von einer stark vorselektierten Testgruppe  zu einer weitgehend randomisierten geht. Ergo sagt die Entwicklung der  Positivrate nichs über das Pandemiegeschehen.



 Wieviel % der Getesteten fallen eigentlich auf die Urlauber ? 



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal diese 6 Menschen hätten da  eine andere Meinung, aber inzwischen wissen wir halt auch, dass es  Langzeitfolgen gibt, so dass Tote nur noch bedingt etwas über die Gefahr  aussagen.



Aber was wissen wir den genau über mögliche Langzeitfolgen ? Ich meine  ganz im Ernst, erst haben wir hier 2 Wochen über eine mögliche  Herzbeteiligung gerätselt wegen Beiträgen wie diesem hier : 

Corona: Herzschaeden auch bei leichtem Covid-19-Verlauf | BR24* 

"Auch langfristige Herz-Schädigungen möglich
*_Weil bei 71 Patienten zudem der Marker Troponin im Blut gefunden wurde, der Herzmuskelschäden anzeigt, befürchten die Wissenschaftler und Wissenschaftlerinnen um Valentina Puntmann, dass die Herzschäden zum Teil auch dauerhaft sein könnten. "_

Und was soll ich dazu sagen ? "möglich", "die Wissenschaftler  befürchten" und so weiter und so fort. Und versteh mich nicht falsch,  mir geht es an dieser Stelle nicht darum das jetzt kleinzureden oder so  zu tun als würde es nicht exisitieren. Mir geht es darum das man endlich  mal anfängt sowas in einer vernünftigen Relation zu sehen. 

Oder hier bei der Zeit dasselbe in grün : 
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
_
Das neue Coronavirus  könnte das Herz aber auch noch auf andere Weise schädigen. "*Wir gehen  davon aus*,  dass Sars-CoV-2 direkt eine Herzmuskelentzündung auslösen  kann", sagt  Andreas Zeiher, Präsident der Deutschen Gesellschaft für  Kardiologie. *Inwiefern sich das Herz wieder erhole, bleibe abzuwarten*_*.*

Auch hier "wir gehen davon aus". Ja, kann ja sein, aber der Punkt ist,  egal was für Berichte über Langzeitfolgen man sich zurzeit ansieht und  zwar völlig egal ob es da um die Herzbeteiligung geht, oder wie aktuell  ums Gehirn man darf in jedem Artikel "könnte", hätte", "wir vermuten"  oder "möglicherweise" lesen. Und ja, ich bin absolut dafür sowas auch  ernst zu nehmen, aber halt eben in einer vernünftigen Relation. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Ob eine Welle vorliegt orientiert sich an den  Erkrankten und nicht an der Trefferquote bei den Testungen. Abgesehen  davon, wäre ja das Fehlen einer neuen Welle ein Argument für das  Beibehalten der Maßnahmen, genau das sollen sie ja erreichen.



Das Virus zu haben ist aber nicht dasselbe wie am Virus auch zu erkranken. Das ist ja grade der Punkt. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum kann ich nicht mehr testen? Hier ging es  ja auch primär darum, dass Leute Urlaub machen können, dann nicht in  eine Quarantäne müssen und trotzdem andere nicht anstecken. Natürlich  hätte man weniger testen können und einfach Quarantäne anordnen. Aber  ich dachte die Kritiker wollen so wenig Einschränkungen wie möglich?



Naja eben, die Frage ist erstmal ohnehin wievel % der Getesteten die Urlauber überhaupt ausmachen. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Fehlen von Erkrankungen spricht  für den Erfolg der Maßnahmen und nicht gegen sie. So viel Logik muss  man doch im Kopf haben, oder gibt es Menschen die meinen, dass ein  Sicherheitsgurt unsinnig geworden ist, weil es weniger Verkehrstote  gibt?



Wenn du keinen Vergleich, keine Gegenprobe hast, woran willst du den  faktisch festmachen welche von den Massnahmen oder ob es überhaupt die  Massnahmen waren die dazu beigetragen haben ? Ich meine es gibt ja nicht  mal Diskussionen oder Studien und ganz ehrlich, aber es ist halt wirklich  keine Kunst sich jetzt hinstellen und Lorbeeren für etwas einzuheimsen wofür es keine Gegenprobe gibt. Und tut mir  Leid aber das hat mit Wissenschaft nicht das Geringste zu tun.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber abzustreiten, das niemand [jemand] sterben würde, ist keine Diskussionsbasis.



Wer streitet das denn ab? 
Also wenn das nicht eine verzerrte und undifferenzierte Version der gegnerischen Argumentation ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Da greift jemand wieder jemand ganz tief in den Topf der Rhetorik.

Wird das nicht langsam ein wenig langweilig?


----------



## Da_Obst (4. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Mann fordert Toleranz für "Andersdenkende". Dazu gehört zuerst das Denken, ansonsten können wir auch die Meinung eines jeden Hundes oder Affens veröffentlichen. Es geht darum, das viel zu vielen unwichtigen Menschen mit nicht weiter fundierten Thesen eine viel zu breite Öffentlichkeit gegeben wird. Es steht jedem frei, den Weg über eigene Bücher zu gehen. Aber große Stadien muss man nicht jedem Schwätzer geben, nur weil er viel Geld im Hintergrund hat, vom "tiefen Staat", der "Konzerndiktatur", dem Mossat", den "Iluminaten", dem "eigenen Erbe" oder dem "bösen Russen", und sich auch defizitäre Veranstaltungen leisten kann.
> 
> Ich erinnere noch einmal an den Kabarettisten Georg Schramm, der vor einer großen Desinformationskampagne warnte. Und wir sind mitten in dieser drin. Es geht bestimmten Kreisen vermutlich darum, die Aufklärung rückgängig zu machen, denn verdummte Menschen kann man viel besser einspannen, manipulieren und ausbeiten. Und dann rennen sie wieder mit Hurra gegeneinander los, anstatt gemeinsam aufzubauen. Am Thema Corona erlebt man genau dieses Vorgehen. So meine Meinung dazu
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Video verlinkt weil darin eine Handvoll News gesammelt wurden welche sich etwas kritischer als üblich geäußert haben. 
Die Links dazu findest du im Post den du zitiert hast, wenn du befürchtest, dass der Macher des Videos sich alles aus der Nase gezogen hat, dann kannst du die Artikel ja nachlesen. 

Ich für meinen Teil sehe die große Desinformation in den allgemein anerkannten Medien verortet. Zu Beginn dieser Krise hat man sich auf Vermutungen gestützt, diese hochgerechnet und daraus horrende Prognosen erstellt. 
Keines der anfänglich gezeichneten Schreckensszenarien ist eingetreten, weder liegen hundert-tausende Leichen auf der Straße, noch ist das Gesundheits-System hoffnungslos überlastet. Die Maßnahmen waren völlig überzogen und nicht zielführend. 
Sämtliche Leute welche schon zu Beginn der Krise eine Deeskalation versuchten wurden mundtot gemacht, mit Verachtung gestraft oder auf andere, perfide Weise diskreditiert. 
Immer noch wird versucht, jeden, der sich kritisch äußert über seine äußeren Umstände in Misskredit zu bringen anstatt sich erstmal in Ruhe anzuhören was der Mensch überhaupt zu sagen hat. 

Mittlerweile zeichnet sich schon seit geraumer Zeit ab, dass Corona zu einer Labor-Pandemie mutiert ist und nur noch über unheimlich hohe Mengen an Tests im Fokus gehalten werden kann. 
Die Infektionszahlen bewegen sich im Grundrauschen des Tests, die Todeszahlen gehen stetig zurück, die Anzahl der hospitalisierten geht stetig zurück, aber die Maßnahmen gegen Corona werden immer noch vorangetrieben. 

So sehe ich das zumindest, man muss meine Ansichten natürlich nicht teilen. 
Ich werde mir allerdings solange einen gesunden Teil an Skepsis bewahren bis man endlich damit aufhört pro forma Leute als Idioten zu diskreditieren weil sie einer anderen Meinung sind. 
Eine Debatte, welche als Grundstein legt, dass sämtliche Kritiker einfach nur dumme Trottel sind ist mir nämlich auch zu blöd. 

Durch meine Abneigung, dieser Panikwelle anzuhängen bin ich nämlich schon: Ein Covidiot, ein Nazi, ein Impfgegner, ein Coronaleugner, ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, ein Volksgefährder und generell verblödet. 
Und dann wundern sich die Leute, warum sich die Fronten immer mehr verhärten. Nachdem man alle Skeptiker monatelang beschimpft und und abgestraft hat. 

Mein Vertrauen in die Politik und die Medien wurde mit Corona zu Grabe getragen.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Wenn man sich differenziert artikuliert, wird man auch so wahrgenommen.
Daraus lässt sich ableiten: Wenn man differenziert wahrgenommen werden MÖCHTE, sollte man seine (Schrift)Sprache auch darauf auslegen.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wieviel % der Getesteten fallen eigentlich auf die Urlauber ?
> .....
> .



Ich habe mir erlaubt das Zitat zu kürzen um direkt auf die Kernpunkte zu antworten.

*1. Das Virus zu haben ist aber nicht dasselbe wie am Virus auch zu erkranken.*

Niemand kann das Virus haben und nicht erkranken, was sich unterscheidet sind die Symptome der Erkankung, die aber nichts darüber aussagen ob die infizierte Person andere anstecken kann oder nicht. 

*2. Aber was wissen wir den genau über mögliche Langzeitfolgen ?

*Wir wissen noch nicht viel über potentielle Langzeitfolgen, außer dass es Indizien für die Existenz von ihnen gibt. Das Vorsorgeprinzip verlangt aber, dann man die Gefahr ernst nimmt, solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass die Gefahr nicht existiert.  Das ist übrigens ein Kernelement des Handlungsleitfaden in Situationen der Gefahrenabwehr. Und ja, wir betreiben gerade keine medizinische Forschung, wir betreiben Maßnahmen zur Abwehr einer potentiellen Gefahr für die Bevölkerung. *

3. Wenn du keinen Vergleich, keine Gegenprobe hast, woran willst du den   faktisch festmachen welche von den Massnahmen oder ob es überhaupt die   Massnahmen waren die dazu beigetragen haben ?*

Wir haben die Zahlen aus dem Frühjahr und trotz Rücknahme von Maßnahmen verzeichnen wir noch keinen Anstieg der Fälle. So gesehen müssen die aktuellen Maßnahmen effektiv sein. Um da die Balance zu finden, justiert man ja auch konstant an dem Umfang der Maßnahmen. Mir ist allerdings nicht klar welchen Sinn es macht nun die Maßnahmen auszusetzen um dann potentiell zu erkennen, dass sie sinnvoll waren und sie dann wieder einzuführen. Das hat null effektiven Nutzen, wenn man von der Bedienung der Wünsche mancher Querdenker absieht. 

*4. Naja eben, die Frage ist erstmal ohnehin wievel % der Getesteten die Urlauber überhaupt ausmachen. *

Die Zahl wird es geben, ob sie relevant ist mag ich aber bezweifeln, da der Trend bei der Auswahl der getesteten Personengruppe klar ist.  Lass es mich mal in Gruppen darstellen:

Im Frühjahr: 
Personen mit Symptomen die eine COVID-19 Infektion darstellen könnten

So ca. im Mai: 
Personen mit Symptomen die eine COVID-19 Infektion darstellen könnten + alle die mit ihnen Kontakt hatten

Im Juni/Juli: 
Personen mit Symptomen die eine COVID-19 Infektion darstellen könnten + alle die mit ihnen Kontakt hatten + Regeltests für Personal und Patienten in relevanten Einrichtungen

Im August:
Personen mit Symptomen die eine COVID-19 Infektion darstellen könnten +  alle die mit ihnen Kontakt hatten + Regeltests für Personal und  Patienten in relevanten Einrichtungen + Urlaubsrückkehrer 

Man sieht also, dass die Zusammensetzung immer weniger spezifisch wurde wenn es um das Risiko einer Infektion geht. Und nein man testet nicht mehr um die Infektion am Leben zu halten, man testet mehr um die Einschränkungen für die Menschen zu reduzieren.


----------



## hoffgang (4. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil sehe die große Desinformation in den allgemein anerkannten Medien verortet. Zu Beginn dieser Krise hat man sich auf Vermutungen gestützt, diese hochgerechnet und daraus horrende Prognosen erstellt.
> Keines der anfänglich gezeichneten Schreckensszenarien ist eingetreten, weder liegen hundert-tausende Leichen auf der Straße, noch ist das Gesundheits-System hoffnungslos überlastet. Die Maßnahmen waren völlig überzogen und nicht zielführend.
> Sämtliche Leute welche schon zu Beginn der Krise eine Deeskalation versuchten wurden mundtot gemacht, mit Verachtung gestraft oder auf andere, perfide Weise diskreditiert.
> Immer noch wird versucht, jeden, der sich kritisch äußert über seine äußeren Umstände in Misskredit zu bringen anstatt sich erstmal in Ruhe anzuhören was der Mensch überhaupt zu sagen hat.



Du hast hier einen (teilweise) validen Punkt.
Dass uns (Deutschland / Österreich) Covid nicht härter getroffen hat ist auch den getroffenen Maßnahmen zu verdanken, aber Österreich als Urlaubsziel der Skifahrer, hat ja auch gezeigt, wie ohne Maßnahmen das Virus sich schnell über Landesgrenzen hinweg ausbreiten kann.
Norditalien hat uns aber vor Augen geführt, was eine lokale Überlastung des Gesundheitssystems für Folgen haben kann. Es ist also nicht so, als wäre komplett ohne Präzedenzfälle gehandelt worden. Und eine Kritik muss erlaubt sein: Wer sich zu Beginn von Covid gegen restriktive Maßnahmen ausgesprochen hatte, der hat das in Form einer Wette getan, nicht basierend auf Erkenntnissen irgendeiner Art. Das ist etwas das gewählte Politiker mit Verantwortung für ein ganzes Land einfach nicht tun sollten. Was passiert, wenn Politiker dennoch wetten sieht man in den USA.

Man kann gerne streiten wegen oder trotz der restriktiven Maßnahmen einen milden Verlauf erlebt haben, aber unstrittig ist, keiner der damaligen Kritiker konnte seine Haltung auf Wissen aufbauen. 



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mittlerweile zeichnet sich schon seit geraumer Zeit ab, dass Corona zu einer Labor-Pandemie mutiert ist und nur noch über unheimlich hohe Mengen an Tests im Fokus gehalten werden kann.
> Die Infektionszahlen bewegen sich im Grundrauschen des Tests, die Todeszahlen gehen stetig zurück, die Anzahl der hospitalisierten geht stetig zurück, aber die Maßnahmen gegen Corona werden immer noch vorangetrieben.



Das mit den Maßnahmen stimmt z.b. nicht. Wir haben Europaweit Lockerungen erlebt, Anpassungen was Reise angeht, Öffnungen, ÖPNV usw. Es ist nicht so, als wären die Maßnahmen auf dem Stand von April 2020 verblieben, stattdessen wird immer weiter Feintuning betrieben. Unsere südlichen Nachbarn sind ja z.b. recht aktiv was kurzfristige Einreisebestimmungen angeht. Und ob Maßnahmen wieder schärfer werden hängt ja auch davon ab wie sich die Pandemie weiter entwickelt aber auch wie die Menschen mitspielen. Maskenpflicht z.b. Man könnte auf Vernunft und Solidarität setzen, dass die Menschen verstehen, dass der absolut überwiegende Großteil der Bevölkerung keinerlei Beeinträchtigung erfährt, wenn er zum einkaufen eine Maske aufsetzt. Anscheinend funktioniert das aber nicht, also wird sanktioniert.
Ist im Grunde dasselbe wie ein Tempolimit innerorts (oder wie bei den Ösis auf jedem gottverdammten Autobahnkilometer...).



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich werde mir allerdings solange einen gesunden Teil an Skepsis bewahren bis man endlich damit aufhört pro forma Leute als Idioten zu diskreditieren weil sie einer anderen Meinung sind.
> Eine Debatte, welche als Grundstein legt, dass sämtliche Kritiker einfach nur dumme Trottel sind ist mir nämlich auch zu blöd.


Das soll so nicht sein und da bin ich bei Dir. Ich tu mir (ich nehm mich einfach mal als Beispiel) aber schwer, aus genannten Gründen, Quellen wie den Philisophenprennis oder Epochtimes überhaupt zu akzeptieren. Niemand der Kritik äußert ist per se dumm.
Wer aber eine dumme Position vertritt (Siehe z.b. Yt Video vom Spiegel, Best of Corona Demos), bei dem fällt es halt schwer diese Person als Gesprächspartner auf Augenhöhe wahrzunehmen. 




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Durch meine Abneigung, dieser Panikwelle anzuhängen bin ich nämlich schon: Ein Covidiot, ein Nazi, ein Impfgegner, ein Coronaleugner, ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, ein Volksgefährder und generell verblödet.
> Und dann wundern sich die Leute, warum sich die Fronten immer mehr verhärten. Nachdem man alle Skeptiker monatelang beschimpft und und abgestraft hat.


Nochmal, es gibt Skeptiker, z.b. meine Nachbarn. Die sind skeptisch, ob das alles so gefährlich ist und notwendig. Das ist ja auch in Ordnung.
Nur tragen die halt trotzdem einfach Maske und halten sich an die Vorgaben. Und gehen nicht auf Demos auf denen von Dir genannte Gruppierungen vertreten sind und marschieren neben Reichskriegsflaggen und bekannten Extremisten.
Es kommt halt auch ein kleinwenig drauf an wie man seine Skepsis äußert. Amigo hat hier direkt VT Videos reingeknallt - das ist keine Skepsis mehr, das ist die direkte Nachfolge der 9/11 Inside Job Idiotie und damit auch eigentlich keine Grundlage für eine Diskussion. 
Coronaleugner wirst du, indem du die Existenz von Corona leugnest, nicht weil du eine Skepsis zum gesamten Themenkomplex an den Tag legst.
VTler wirst du, wenn du VTs teilst, bewirbst und versuchst andere von deren Wahrheitsgehalt zu überzeugen.

You get the picture.
Aber nur weil du eine andere Meinung hast bist du zunächst nichts von alldem.


----------



## Tekkla (4. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um den Überbringer der Nachricht, sondern um den Inhalt. Wenn ein FPÖ'ler zu mir sagt, dass der Himmel blau ist, dann gehe ich da auch nicht pro forma in eine Abwehrhaltung, weil die Info aus der "falschen" Hand kommt.


Wenn ich eine Sendung nur mit Wodarg und Co mache, dann werden die auch den einen oder anderen korrekten Satz sagen. In der Tendenz folgen die aber ihrer eigenen Agenda. Und darauf wollte ich hinweisen.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> was ist diese  pi politik spezial  pi news ?


Markus Gaertner &#8211; Psiram

Damit wäre auch geklärt, wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Markus Gaertner &#8211; Psiram
> 
> Damit wäre auch geklärt, wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat.



Danke dir :O

also da steht er wäre auch ein autor  der webseite  PI-News, ist das  nicht diese Rechte Hetzseite/Blog ?


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Coronavirus: Er war mit Corona infiziert: Deutsche Forscher berichten von moeglicher beunruhigender Nebenwirkung | Welt
Das wäre ja mal zu krass. Oo


edit:
Fallbericht aus Kiel: Teenager entwickelt Typ-1-Diabetes nach Corona-Infek | PZ &#8211; Pharmazeutische Zeitung


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich auch gegen eine generelle Maskenpflicht im Freien, allerdings immer unter dem Vorbehalt, dass der in der breiten Bevölkerung ausreichend (soziale) Intelligenz vorhanden ist, trotzdem eine Maske dabei zu haben und diese zu gegebenen Anlass auch _unaufgefordert und korrekt_ aufzusetzen.


Das ist kein gerichtsfestes Argument für eine Maskenpflicht im Freien. 
Und wer in der Bahn keine Maske trägt wird das im freien erst recht nicht tun. Es ist ein fataler Irrtum sowas zu glauben. 

Es hat schon seinen Grund warum man die Forderung nach einer generellen Maskenpflicht nicht aus dem Kreis unserer Virologen hört sondern nur von Übereifrigen Politikern. Wer härtere Regeln fordert weil sich an die weicheren Regeln nicht gehalten wird hat auch seine Probleme mit empirischen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Er war mit Corona infiziert: Deutsche Forscher berichten von moeglicher beunruhigender Nebenwirkung | Welt
> Das wäre ja mal zu krass. Oo



Das mit Diabetes?  wurde schon mal gepostet


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Habsch nüschd jesehn. Sorry.
Hab noch einen zweiten Artikel dazu editiert.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Sendung nur mit Wodarg und Co mache, dann werden die auch den einen oder anderen korrekten Satz sagen. In der Tendenz folgen die aber ihrer eigenen Agenda. Und darauf wollte ich hinweisen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Coronavirus: Top-Virologe Hendrik Streeck gibt ueberraschende Einschaetzung | Fulda


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Attila Hildmann und die Satire: Verstehen Sie Spass?
Alter...


----------



## Kelemvor (4. September 2020)

Attzila Hiltmann oder: Das passiert wenn ihr euren Körper dauerhaft mit veganen Burgern und HotDogs veräppelt.


----------



## Mahoy (4. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Attila Hildmann und die Satire: Verstehen Sie Spass?
> Alter...



Dass der Avocadolf und seine Mannen nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf der (meinetwegen veganen) Torte sind, stand ja schon immer außer Frage, aber so langsam wird's lächerlich ...


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

Avocadolf! Made. My. Day. 

edit: Oh man. Meine Frau lacht immer noch. ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (4. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hast hier einen (teilweise) validen Punkt.
> Dass uns (Deutschland / Österreich) Covid nicht härter getroffen hat ist auch den getroffenen Maßnahmen zu verdanken, aber Österreich als Urlaubsziel der Skifahrer, hat ja auch gezeigt, wie ohne Maßnahmen das Virus sich schnell über Landesgrenzen hinweg ausbreiten kann.
> Norditalien hat uns aber vor Augen geführt, was eine lokale Überlastung des Gesundheitssystems für Folgen haben kann. Es ist also nicht so, als wäre komplett ohne Präzedenzfälle gehandelt worden. Und eine Kritik muss erlaubt sein: Wer sich zu Beginn von Covid gegen restriktive Maßnahmen ausgesprochen hatte, der hat das in Form einer Wette getan, nicht basierend auf Erkenntnissen irgendeiner Art. Das ist etwas das gewählte Politiker mit Verantwortung für ein ganzes Land einfach nicht tun sollten. Was passiert, wenn Politiker dennoch wetten sieht man in den USA.
> Man kann gerne streiten wegen oder trotz der restriktiven Maßnahmen einen milden Verlauf erlebt haben, aber unstrittig ist, keiner der damaligen Kritiker konnte seine Haltung auf Wissen aufbauen.



Ich nehme es niemandem übel, dass zu Beginn drastische Maßnahmen getroffen wurden, hätte ich selber doch auch nicht gewusst wie ein korrektes Vorgehen auszusehen hätte. 
Ab dem Punkt wo die Trendwende eintrat hätte man aber sofort! damit beginnen müssen Schadensreduktion einzuleiten. Das die Maske erst gekommen ist als die Welle schon am abklingen war, war ein großes Versäumnis und ist durch die verspätete Regelung ad absurdum geführt worden. 
Nun weiß man nämlich, dass die Maske allein kaum bis keinen Einfluss auf das Infektionsgeschehen hatte/hat. 



> Das mit den Maßnahmen stimmt z.b. nicht. Wir haben Europaweit Lockerungen erlebt, Anpassungen was Reise angeht, Öffnungen, ÖPNV usw. Es ist nicht so, als wären die Maßnahmen auf dem Stand von April 2020 verblieben, stattdessen wird immer weiter Feintuning betrieben. Unsere südlichen Nachbarn sind ja z.b. recht aktiv was kurzfristige Einreisebestimmungen angeht. Und ob Maßnahmen wieder schärfer werden hängt ja auch davon ab wie sich die Pandemie weiter entwickelt aber auch wie die Menschen mitspielen. Maskenpflicht z.b. Man könnte auf Vernunft und Solidarität setzen, dass die Menschen verstehen, dass der absolut überwiegende Großteil der Bevölkerung keinerlei Beeinträchtigung erfährt, wenn er zum einkaufen eine Maske aufsetzt. Anscheinend funktioniert das aber nicht, also wird sanktioniert.
> Ist im Grunde dasselbe wie ein Tempolimit innerorts (oder wie bei den Ösis auf jedem gottverdammten Autobahnkilometer...).



Kurzarbeit und die Arbeitslosenquote sind ein großes Problem und müssen unbedingt angegangen werden. 
Wir stehen kurz vor einem wirtschaftlichen Einschnitt den wir noch nie gesehen haben, ab Herbst, wenn die kaputten Unternehmen dann gezwungen sind Insolvenz anzumelden.
Meine Regierung ignoriert das geflissentlich und ist betet der Glaubensgemeinschaft immer noch Maskerl und Elefant vor anstatt zu versuchen das schlimmste zu verhindern. 
Am besten ist, dass der Kurz immer noch darüber philosophiert, ob er nicht nochmal nachtreten möchte indem er einen zweiten Lockdown veranstaltet. "Feeling frisky today - might completely ruin austria later."

Der Spaß ist vorbei, endgültig. Wir können nur mehr retten was irgendwie zu retten ist und dafür muss mal endlich mal was tun. Seit Monaten wurschteln die Leute in der Gegend rum und ignorieren das heillose Chaos das sie angerichtet haben. 



> Das soll so nicht sein und da bin ich bei Dir. Ich tu mir (ich nehm mich einfach mal als Beispiel) aber schwer, aus genannten Gründen, Quellen wie den Philisophenprennis oder Epochtimes überhaupt zu akzeptieren. Niemand der Kritik äußert ist per se dumm.
> Wer aber eine dumme Position vertritt (Siehe z.b. Yt Video vom Spiegel, Best of Corona Demos), bei dem fällt es halt schwer diese Person als Gesprächspartner auf Augenhöhe wahrzunehmen.



Du hast deine Meinung und andere Leute haben ihre Meinung. 
Keiner hat die absolute Wahrheit gepachtet. Solang also keiner anfängt den anderen zu beleidigen ist alles gut. 



> Nochmal, es gibt Skeptiker, z.b. meine Nachbarn. Die sind skeptisch, ob das alles so gefährlich ist und notwendig. Das ist ja auch in Ordnung.
> Nur tragen die halt trotzdem einfach Maske und halten sich an die Vorgaben. Und gehen nicht auf Demos auf denen von Dir genannte Gruppierungen vertreten sind und marschieren neben Reichskriegsflaggen und bekannten Extremisten.
> Es kommt halt auch ein kleinwenig drauf an wie man seine Skepsis äußert. Amigo hat hier direkt VT Videos reingeknallt - das ist keine Skepsis mehr, das ist die direkte Nachfolge der 9/11 Inside Job Idiotie und damit auch eigentlich keine Grundlage für eine Diskussion.
> Coronaleugner wirst du, indem du die Existenz von Corona leugnest, nicht weil du eine Skepsis zum gesamten Themenkomplex an den Tag legst.
> VTler wirst du, wenn du VTs teilst, bewirbst und versuchst andere von deren Wahrheitsgehalt zu überzeugen.



Was die Demos anbelangt: Ich für meinen Teil halte es so wie es Herr Geisel vor zwei Jahren gesagt hat, besser/schöner könnte ich es übrigens auch nicht ausdrücken. 
Wenn ich mich als Demokrat gefordert sehe Missstände anzusprechen und für meine Rechte einzustehen, dann werde ich das tun. Unabhängig davon, ob ich mich mit Personen konfrontiert sehe welche extreme Ansichten vertreten. 
Ich lasse mich nicht davon abhalten auf eine Demo zu gehen, wenn ich gegen Umweltsünden, gegen Tierleid und gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen auf die Straße gehen will, dann werde ich das tun. 
Extremismus jeglicher Form lehne ich entschieden ab, daher werde ich den extremen Personen nicht die Macht und die Entscheidungshoheit darüber lassen, für mich entscheiden zu können auf welche Demo ich gehen darf. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Sendung nur mit Wodarg und Co mache, dann werden die auch den einen oder anderen korrekten Satz sagen. In der Tendenz folgen die aber ihrer eigenen Agenda. Und darauf wollte ich hinweisen.



Natürlich folgen diese Personen ihrer eigenen Agenda, nichts anderes würde ich von denen erwarten. 
Ich will ja deren Meinungen hören und deren Einschätzungen mitgeteilt bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Für mich ist jedes leben erhaltenswert,
> 
> auch die unsere pflegebedürftige und Gesundheitlich schwachen Mitmenschen, auf wem sollen die sich sonst stützen?



Das ist im Prinzip richtig, und trotzdem sind unsere Mittel begrenzt. Wir können  nicht jedem alles geben, was machbar ist. Leider nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. September 2020)

Sowohl du lehnst Extremismus ab. Dafür hast du aber schon mehrere ybeispiele gebracht wo du Extremismus gefördert hast und dann gejammert, dass man die ja böse Sachen nachsagen würde.

Und selbst wenn die Makse kaum was bringen würde, wieso sie nicht tragen? Weil ich nicht will ist kein Argument.


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Sowohl du lehnst Extremismus ab. Dafür hast du aber schon mehrere ybeispiele gebracht wo du Extremismus gefördert hast und dann gejammert, dass man die ja böse Sachen nachsagen würde.



Ja ich weiß, ich kann mich der braunen Soße einfach nicht verwehren. 
Zeit meines Lebens verheddere ich mich schon in den Wirren des Extremismus, kein Winden langt um mich dem zu entziehen. 
Ich atme die Luft, mit welcher Hitler schon seine Lunge füllte, ohne mich darüber zu beschweren. 
Ich benutze die Sprache welche Goebbels für seine Propaganda missbrauchte, ohne darüber Leid zu klagen. 
Ich unterstütze Ideen welche im dritten Reich geboren wurden, wie die Wehrpflicht, und finde das sogar noch gut und richtig!

Wenn ich ein Restaurant, eine Tankstelle oder ein Kino betrete, dann lautet meine erste Frage nicht: "War hier schon mal ein Nazi?" oder "Sind Sie als Inhaber eigentlich Rechtsextrem?". 
Nein, ich senke den Blick und riskiere blind einen potentiellen Unmenschen zu unterstützen. Ich lasse diesen grausigen Dingen ihren Lauf, einfach weil es bequem ist.  
Was für ein schlechter Mensch ich nicht bin. 

Hoffentlich bist du besser als ich, nein, mit Sicherheit bist du besser als ich. Du bist sicher ein guter Mensch. Ein ganz, ganz toller Mensch der sich solche Dinge niemals anmaßen würde. 



> Und selbst wenn die Makse kaum was bringen würde, wieso sie nicht tragen? Weil ich nicht will ist kein Argument.



Nein, nein, hier liegt die Pflicht zur Begründung bei dir.
Wenn es kaum etwas bringt, wieso sollte man es dann tun? 
Wegen der Signalwirkung? - Meines Erachtens auch die bedeutendste Eigenschaft des MNS.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. September 2020)

Ich hab irgendwie Mitleid mit dir. So ein Sermon am Thema vorbei. Nebenbei hat du behauptet die Maske bringt nix. Du musst  Belege liefern.

Aber ich erkläre es dir gerne mal. Nazis versuchen gerne Themen zu kapern, um sich ins Gespräch zu bringen. Ob diese Themen sie interessieren ist egal, erstmal wieder im Gespräch sein.

Egal ob Tierschutz, oder wie 2015 Obdachlose. Nur wurden sie 20105 noch ausgrenzt weil Jeder wusste, wie Nazis zu Obdachlosen stehen, auch wenn man hätte sagen können, hey die sind ja meienr Meinung. War nur kein grund mit denen rumzulaufen. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. September 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn die Makse kaum was bringen würde, wieso sie nicht tragen? Weil ich nicht will ist kein Argument.


Ich bin mit den Masken nicht glücklich. Zu unserer Kultur gehört es, den Gesichtsausdruck anderer Menschen zu erkennen. Das hilft bei der Einschätzung. Gerade für Frauen ist das wichtig, um aggressive Spalter frühzeitig zu erkennen. Und das fällt mit Maske schwerer. Das ist, wenn man des Nachts durch die Stadt geht, durchaus ein wichtiger Punkt. Darum bin ich auch dafür, dass man Masken absetzen darf, wenn sich im Umkreis vom mehreren Metern niemand befindet.

Die Maske an sich hilft, das ist klar. Und sie sind ein billiges und wirksamen Mittel.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. September 2020)

Zu eurer Nazidiskussion fiel mir spontan der Bülent ein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8MTNAXILxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zu unserer Kultur gehört es, den Gesichtsausdruck anderer Menschen zu erkennen. Das hilft bei der Einschätzung. [...] Darum bin ich auch dafür, dass man Masken absetzen darf, wenn sich im Umkreis vom mehreren Metern niemand befindet.


Hmmm...


----------



## Tekkla (5. September 2020)

Verrennt euch nicht wieder in diese Nazi-Diskussion. Am Ende wird das eh wieder gelöscht, es folgen Sperren und der Diskussion ums Topic schadet es nur.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Masken nicht glücklich. Zu  unserer Kultur gehört es, den Gesichtsausdruck anderer Menschen zu  erkennen. Das hilft bei der Einschätzung. Gerade für Frauen ist das  wichtig, um aggressive Spalter frühzeitig zu erkennen. Und das fällt mit  Maske schwerer. Das ist, wenn man des Nachts durch die Stadt geht,  durchaus ein wichtiger Punkt. Darum bin ich auch dafür, dass man Masken  absetzen darf, wenn sich im Umkreis vom mehreren Metern niemand  befindet.


Dazu müsste es ja erst einmal eine Pflicht zum  dauerhaften Tragen in der Öffentlichkeit geben. Gibt es aber nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dazu müsste es ja erst einmal eine Pflicht zum  dauerhaften Tragen in der Öffentlichkeit geben. Gibt es aber nicht.



Wird es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht geben. Abstand kann man im Freien immer halten -- einfach einen Schritt machen.
Wo das nicht möglich ist, muss natürlich die maske her und natürlich auch bei Veranstaltungen im Freien, wo die Leute dicht an dicht stehen.
Und wer sich daran nicht hält oder gar halten will, wird eben bestraft.


----------



## Tekkla (5. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Du hast deine Meinung und andere Leute haben ihre Meinung.
> einer hat die absolute Wahrheit gepachtet. Solang also keiner anfängt  den anderen zu beleidigen ist alles gut.


Das sind durchaus weise  Worte. Du bringst Sie aber als Relativierung von Seiten im Netz, deren  einziger Zweck in der Bedienung niederer Instinkte liegt. Und unter  diesem Lichte wirken deine Worte dann nicht mehr ganz so weise.


----------



## Tekkla (5. September 2020)

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/usa-corona-impfstoff-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Trump macht Behörden Druck Misstrauen gegen den schnellen Impfstoff*
> 
> Der US-Präsident macht Druck - am besten  noch vor der Wahl im November will er einen Corona-Impfstoff  präsentieren. Doch Experten fürchten ein ähnliches Desaster wie beim  angeblichen Wundermittel Hydroxychloroquin.



Dazu passend



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/russland-impfstoff-111.html schrieb:
			
		

> *40.000 Freiwillige und viele Skeptiker*
> Von heute an sollen in Russland 40.000 Freiwillige mit "Sputnik V" gegen eine Corona-Infektion geimpft werden. Während Politiker eifrig dafür werben, bleibt die Bevölkerung skeptisch.



Was mich dabei interessiert: Wie kommt man eigentlich als covidiotischer Gates-Hasser darauf klar, dass die beiden heiligen Befreier Putin und Trump so scharf aufs Impfen sind?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Und ich verstehe die Reichsbürger nicht. Damals gab es eine Impfpflicht.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe die Reichsbürger nicht. Damals gab es eine Impfpflicht.



Damals waren die Leute noch nicht durch die Smartphones verblödet.


----------



## Tekkla (5. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> durch die Smartphones verblödet.


Ist es das? Ich meine, es ist nicht die Technik. Ich sehe das Problem eher in dem, was man vor 15 Jahren mit "Web 2.0" bzw "Mitmachweb" in Form von Teil- und Kommentarfunktionen, ohne dabei eine Moderation zu verlangen, ins Internet einfügte. User generated Content wurde damals als Heilsbringer verkauft. Ich halte das schon sehr viel länger als den jüngeren politischen Ansätzen zur Regulierung für eine der problematischsten Entwicklungen im Netz.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

Denn Sinn der Maske nicht zu verstehen ist wirklich eine Leistung. So schwer ist der Begriff Tröpfcheninfektion doch nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Damals waren die Leute noch nicht durch die Smartphones verblödet.



Du verblödest ja nicht. Das Fernsehen hat auch nie zu quadratischen Augen geführt.
Es geht immer darum wie man das nutzt. 
Wer sich den ganzen Tag Verschwörungsdeppen bei Youtube anschaut und am Ende dann nichts anderes mehr wahrnimmt, lebt halt in der Blase.
Es gibt aber eben auch genug Leute, die sich informieren und daraus Wissen generieren.


----------



## Tekkla (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aber eben auch genug Leute, die sich informieren und daraus Wissen generieren.


Zumal reales und belegbares Wissen für nahezu jeden verfügbar ist. Leider gibt es nur ein paar viele Kandidaten da draußen, die Glauben über belegbares Wissen stellen. Ich kann das sogar verstehen. Glauben ist so unendlich viel einfache als sich Wissen anzueignen, dass ggf sogar nach einer gewissen Zeitspanne erweitert oder aber auf Grund neuer Erkenntnisse verworfen bzw. von was Besserem ersetzt wird. Das ist mühsam, das bringt keinen Spaß. Da ist es einfacher an die große Verschwörung zu glauben. 

Witzig und traurig zugleich ist, dass es dabei geschäftige Individuen gibt, die aus dem Glauben dieser Menschen Kapital schlagen, in dem man sie immer mehr vom Wissen zum Glauben drängt.  Siehe diese Blogs a la Philosophiaperennis, PEGIDA oder jüngst Querdenken und Co.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Auf jeden Fall. Es gibt genug Leute, die mit Schwurbeln Geld verdienen. Da muss ich nur Leute wie Oliver Janich denken.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Masken nicht glücklich. Zu unserer Kultur gehört es, den Gesichtsausdruck anderer Menschen zu erkennen. Das hilft bei der Einschätzung. Gerade für Frauen ist das wichtig, um aggressive Spalter frühzeitig zu erkennen. Und das fällt mit Maske schwerer. Das ist, wenn man des Nachts durch die Stadt geht, durchaus ein wichtiger Punkt. Darum bin ich auch dafür, dass man Masken absetzen darf, wenn sich im Umkreis vom mehreren Metern niemand befindet.
> 
> Die Maske an sich hilft, das ist klar. Und sie sind ein billiges und wirksamen Mittel.


Deswegen gibt es ja auch keine Maskenpflicht im Freien in Deutschland und in Straßburg wurde sie deswegen auch gekippt.
Irgendwo geht auch das Vernünftige in Aktionismus über und da muss man auch gegen halten.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2020)

Coronavirus : 
    Frankreich: Fast 9000 Neuinfektionen an nur einem Tag


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja auch keine Maskenpflicht im Freien in Deutschland und in Straßburg wurde sie deswegen auch gekippt.
> Irgendwo geht auch das Vernünftige in Aktionismus über und da muss man auch gegen halten.



Ja, Gerichte kippen Entscheidungen einer Regierung.
Das ist auch gut so, dass Gerichte jede Entscheidung einer Regierung überprüfen und gegebenenfalls einkassieren.
So unverständlicher ist es, wenn einige von Merkel Diktatur und son Zeugs labern. 
Die haben schlicht keine Ahnung, was eine Diktatur ist und sollte froh sein, in diesem Land leben zu dürfen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Coronavirus :
> Frankreich: Fast 9000 Neuinfektionen an nur einem Tag



Ja, die Franzosen bekommen echte Probleme.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

Und wer in Deutschland von Diktatur spricht sollte mal ins Ausland schauen. Illegale Partys in Spanien sehen schnell nach Drogenrazzia aus: 

Criticas a la Policia Local de Santa Cruz por &#8220;humillacion&#8221; en la identificacion de jovenes


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Gerichte kippen Entscheidungen einer Regierung.
> Das ist auch gut so, dass Gerichte jede Entscheidung einer Regierung überprüfen und gegebenenfalls einkassieren.
> So unverständlicher ist es, wenn einige von Merkel Diktatur und son Zeugs labern.
> Die haben schlicht keine Ahnung, was eine Diktatur ist und sollte froh sein, in diesem Land leben zu dürfen.


Kontext zu Diktatur?
Ich hab von Politikern gesprochen die auf Aktionismus setzen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kontext zu Diktatur?
> Ich hab von Politikern gesprochen die auf Aktionismus setzen.



Ich meine nicht dich.
Ich rede von Leuten auf solchen Demos, die der Meinung sind, dass sie in einer Merkel Diktatur leben.
Die haben keine Ahnung, was eine Diktatur ist.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

Nur besorgte Bürger: 

Antisemitismus bei Corona-Leugnern: Protest mit Judenstern gegen den Staat - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Franzosen bekommen echte Probleme.



Jo und in der Türkei wird beschießen , nämlich die zahlen und Aussagen stimmt nicht mit der Realität  ein.  Aber zurzeit sendet nur ein tv sender richtig ,der andere wurde jetzt für paar Tagen gesperrt 

Tuerkei: Alles viel schlimmer? AErzte zweifeln an offiziellen Corona-Zahlen

Corona in Spanien, Italien, Frankreich: Mehr Neuinfektionen und neue Hotspots


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. September 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie Mitleid mit dir. So ein Sermon am Thema vorbei. Nebenbei hat du behauptet die Maske bringt nix. Du musst  Belege liefern.



Da reicht ja der gesunde Menschenverstand aus.
Mal angenommen jeder trägt seine Maske korrekt, zuppelt sie sich nicht zurecht und fasst sich dabei hundert mal am Tag ins Gesicht, fühlt sich mit Maske nicht sicherer und hält den Mindestabstand der den Bürger auch vor Aerosolen schützt ein, dann haben Masken natürlich seinen Sinn und senken die Virenlast durch ausbleibende Tröpfcheninfektionen.

Aber in der Praxis hat noch keine Studie vor Corona je einen signifikanten Nutzen der Maske belegen können.
Das zeigen auch die Rhinoviren, die derzeit grassiren und grippale Infekte auslösen - , die sind nicht durch das Maskentragen zurückgegangen, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Später wird man darauf kommen, dass das Maskentragen eher mehr Schaden als Nutzen hatte.
Abstände einhalten, Hygieneregeln, maßvolles social distancing bringen mehr.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nazis versuchen gerne Themen zu kapern, um sich ins Gespräch zu bringen.



Immer wenn es gegen die Mainstreammeinung geht, deshalb abtropfen lassen, gar nicht darüber berichten, dann bekommen sie auch keine Aufmerksamkeit.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nur wurden sie 2015 noch ausgrenzt...



Wie möchtest du denn Linke und Rechte, Nazis von einer Demonstration für Grundrechte ausgrenzen.
Die Mainstreammedien machen sich doch gerade lächerlich, weil sie ganz grundsätzlich versuchen das Ansinnen der Demo unter den Nazihut zu bekommen, daa tun die sich aber wirklich sehr schwer damit und das ist auch gut so.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich als covidiotischer Gates-Hasser darauf klar, dass die beiden heiligen Befreier Putin und Trump so scharf aufs Impfen sind?



Die sehen eine Chance sich zu profilieren, dann geben die Autokraten alles.
Aber das ist ja dein Fehler, Corona Maßnahmen Gegner sind pauschal keine Trump oder Putin Fans.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Franzosen bekommen echte Probleme.



Die Todeszahlen sind im Moment trotz seit über einen Monat stärker ansteigenden Zahlen stabil sehr niedrig.


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie Mitleid mit dir. So ein Sermon am Thema vorbei. Nebenbei hat du behauptet die Maske bringt nix. Du musst Belege liefern.
> 
> Aber ich erkläre es dir gerne mal. Nazis versuchen gerne Themen zu kapern, um sich ins Gespräch zu bringen. Ob diese Themen sie interessieren ist egal, erstmal wieder im Gespräch sein.
> 
> Egal ob Tierschutz, oder wie 2015 Obdachlose. Nur wurden sie 20105 noch ausgrenzt weil Jeder wusste, wie Nazis zu Obdachlosen stehen, auch wenn man hätte sagen können, hey die sind ja meienr Meinung. War nur kein grund mit denen rumzulaufen. Im Gegenteil.



Bitte kein Mitleid mit Rechtsextremen und Nazis. Du solltest mich hassen. Dann stehst du auf der richtigen Seite. 

Nazis wollen in's Gespräch kommen, ja. 
Und wer bringt die Nazis in's Gespräch? 
Die Leute welche gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen demonstrieren?
Oder die Medien, welche aus einer friedlichen Demo ein Nazi-Fest gemacht haben? 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das sind durchaus weise  Worte. Du bringst Sie aber als Relativierung von Seiten im Netz, deren  einziger Zweck in der Bedienung niederer Instinkte liegt. Und unter  diesem Lichte wirken deine Worte dann nicht mehr ganz so weise.



Falls du Bild, NTV, Focus und die Tagesschau meinst, die untergraben höchstens meine geistige Gesundheit, bzw. das was nach der Demo noch davon übrig ist.  
ServusTV und die JF aber, die berauben mich meiner Weisheit, da hast du natürlich recht. 

BTW: Wo hab ich irgendwas aus den verlinkten Artikel relativiert?


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Später wird man darauf kommen, dass das Maskentragen eher mehr Schaden als Nutzen hatte.
> Abstände einhalten, Hygieneregeln, maßvolles social distancing bringen mehr.



Mal ne dumme Frage, wo muss man in Deutschland die Maske tragen wenn man die Abstände einhalten kann?


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. September 2020)

On Topic:
Die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen in Frankreich ist explodiert, ungefähr 9000 an einem Tag.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, wo muss man in Deutschland die Maske tragen wenn man die Abstände einhalten kann?


z.B. in Schulen in den Gängen oder auch im Geschäft in de Gängen, auch wenn keiner da ist.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

Wenn keiner da ist, wer soll es merken wenn Du keine Maske trägst?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn keiner da ist, wer soll es merken wenn Du keine Maske trägst?



Andere, die die Tür offen haben oder rausgehen wollen (man könnte die ja dann kurz vor der Begegnung aufsetze, ist aber nicht erlaubt).

Da man ja nebenbei die Staatskassen wieder füllen will erhöhen die ja auch die Bußgelder.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, wo muss man in Deutschland die Maske tragen wenn man die Abstände einhalten kann?



Demos, Geschäfte, Wirtshäuser, Bahn, Zug usw.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn keiner da ist, wer soll es merken wenn Du keine Maske trägst?



Keiner da =! Abstände sind einzuhalten, driftest du wieder in Spam ab? Oder ist die Frage ernst gemeint?


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Andere, die die Tür offen haben oder rausgehen wollen (man könnte die ja dann kurz vor der Begegnung aufsetze, ist aber nicht erlaubt).
> 
> Da man ja nebenbei die Staatskassen wieder füllen will erhöhen die ja auch die Bußgelder.



Bedeutet also, dass Du die Abstände nicht sicherstellen kannst, weil ständig jemand aus der Tür oder um die Ecke kommen könnte, oder? Und ein Bußgeld kann es ja nur kosten wenn überhaupt Leute in der Nähe sind, denn ansonsten merkt es ja keiner wenn die Maske fehlt. Das ist wieder so ein Scheinargument wie "Ich bin gegen die Maske, weil ich die auch um 05:30 am Bahnsteig tragen muss, wenn ich als einziger auf den Zug warte."



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Demos, Geschäfte, Wirtshäuser, Bahn, Zug usw.



Ich müsst einen sehr leeren ÖPNV haben und sehr leere Geschäfte und sehr großräumige Demos. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Keiner da =! Abstände sind einzuhalten, driftest du wieder in Spam ab? Oder ist die Frage ernst gemeint?



Ja, die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Wer zwingt euch ne Maske zu benutzen, wenn keine andere Person in der Nähe ist?  Die Maskenpflicht gilt ja nur, wo die Abstände nicht sicher einzuhalten sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bedeutet also, dass Du die Abstände nicht sicherstellen kannst, weil ständig jemand aus der Tür oder um die Ecke kommen könnte, oder? Und ein Bußgeld kann es ja nur Kosten wenn überhaupt Leute in der Nähe sind, denn ansonsten merkt es ja keiner wenn die Maske fehlt. Das ist wieder so ein Scheinargument wie "Ich bin gegen die Maske, weil ich die auch um 05:30 am Bahnsteig tragen muss, wenn ich als einziger auf den Zug warte."


Bahnhöfe werden mittlerweile genau wie Züge oft videoüberwacht. Ergo ist hier ein Bußgeld möglich.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bahnhöfe werden mittlerweile genau wie Züge oft videoüberwacht. Ergo ist hier ein Bußgeld möglich.



Genau und die Auswertung der Videoaufnahmen zur Identifikation von Maskenverweigerern passiert ja auch andauernd. Und selbst dann wäre es keine Ordnungswidrigkeit solange ich 1,5m Abstand einhalte und mich im Freien befinde.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bahnhöfe werden mittlerweile genau wie Züge oft videoüberwacht. Ergo ist hier ein Bußgeld möglich.



Niemand wird sich die Mühe machen und das videomaterial sichten um Maskenvereweigerer zu erwischen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand wird sich die Mühe machen und das videomaterial sichten um Maskenvereweigerer zu erwischen.



Es hatte auch niemand vor die Corona-Gästelisten zu entfremden. Ich traue dem Staat mittlerweile alles zu.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich müsst einen sehr leeren ÖPNV haben und sehr leere Geschäfte und sehr großräumige Demos.



In die Geschäfte, in die ich gehe, ist meistens ein geringer Betrieb, auch zu den Uhrzeiten in denen ich Einkaufen gehe. (20 bis 22 Uhr)
Gilt auch für den ÖPNV.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wer zwingt euch ne Maske zu benutzen, wenn keine andere Person in der Nähe ist?



Ja, möchtest du denn wirklich mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen?
Lohnt sich das denn?


seahawk schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht gilt ja nur, wo die Abstände nicht sicher einzuhalten sind.



Eben nicht. Wenn ein Geschäft quasi leer ist, muss ich trotzdem eine aufsetzen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich nehme es niemandem übel, dass zu Beginn drastische Maßnahmen getroffen wurden, hätte ich selber doch auch nicht gewusst wie ein korrektes Vorgehen auszusehen hätte.
> Ab dem Punkt wo die Trendwende eintrat hätte man aber sofort! damit beginnen müssen Schadensreduktion einzuleiten. Das die Maske erst gekommen ist als die Welle schon am abklingen war, war ein großes Versäumnis und ist durch die verspätete Regelung ad absurdum geführt worden.
> Nun weiß man nämlich, dass die Maske allein kaum bis keinen Einfluss auf das Infektionsgeschehen hatte/hat.



Du sagst es selbst, allein kaum Einfluss. Aber MNS ist und bleibt Bestandteil eines Katalogs an Schutzmaßnahmen, die gemeinsam Einfluss auf das Infektionsgeschehen haben. Das ist auch eine Überleitung zu:




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Kurzarbeit und die Arbeitslosenquote sind ein großes Problem und müssen unbedingt angegangen werden.
> Wir stehen kurz vor einem wirtschaftlichen Einschnitt den wir noch nie gesehen haben, ab Herbst, wenn die kaputten Unternehmen dann gezwungen sind Insolvenz anzumelden.
> Meine Regierung ignoriert das geflissentlich und ist betet der Glaubensgemeinschaft immer noch Maskerl und Elefant vor anstatt zu versuchen das schlimmste zu verhindern.
> Am besten ist, dass der Kurz immer noch darüber philosophiert, ob er nicht nochmal nachtreten möchte indem er einen zweiten Lockdown veranstaltet. "Feeling frisky today - might completely ruin austria later."



Und an dem Punkt komm ich bei deiner Argumentation nichtmehr mit.
Du bist gegen die Maske - dabei ist MNS ein wichtiges Mittel um Schließungen und Lockdowns zu vermeiden. Es bestreitet ja auch niemand, dass die wirtschaftliche Lage durch Covid in Schieflage geraten ist, allerdings ist es etwas einfach gemacht, wenn man hier nur die eigene Regierung angreift. Ist ja nicht so, als hätten nicht die überwiegende Mehrheit der Länder der Erde zumindest partielle Einschnitte ins öffentliche und berufliche Leben vorgenommen. Gerade für Deutschland: Selbst wenn wir normal produzieren, wir leben vom Export. Während Waren & Güter durchaus noch in andere Länder verbracht werden können - die Spezialisten welche Projekte im Ausland betreuen / aufbauen / in Gang bringen sollen, die sind in den letzten Monaten nur sehr sehr schwer über Grenzen zu bringen gewesen (darfst, solltest du das anzweifeln, gerne Praktikant bei mir werden...).

Und jetzt den MNS zu verteufeln, der doch maßgeblich Einfluss hatte um innerländische Schließungen aufzuheben, das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Und glaubst du wirklich, eine Regierung Kurz, oder eine Regierung Merkel ruinieren absichtlich ihren jeweiligen Staat? Aus Spaß an der Freude?
Nur mal so, von Merkel hört man sowas dauernd während ihrer Amtszeit und Deutschlands gings pre Covid verdammt gut.

Vllt versteh ichs auch nur falsch, aber müsstest du nicht eigentlich für jede Maßnahme sein, die es ermöglicht, die Wirtschaft wieder bestmöglich ans Laufen zu kriegen? Und wieso sollte man dann gerade unter dem Aspekt, flächendeckendes Testen und MNS verdammen - wenn das doch 2 Werkzeuge sind mit dem Industrie und Handel den Betrieb wieder aufnehmen können.




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich als Demokrat gefordert sehe Missstände anzusprechen und für meine Rechte einzustehen, dann werde ich das tun. Unabhängig davon, ob ich mich mit Personen konfrontiert sehe welche extreme Ansichten vertreten.
> Ich lasse mich nicht davon abhalten auf eine Demo zu gehen, wenn ich gegen Umweltsünden, gegen Tierleid und gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen auf die Straße gehen will, dann werde ich das tun.
> Extremismus jeglicher Form lehne ich entschieden ab, daher werde ich den extremen Personen nicht die Macht und die Entscheidungshoheit darüber lassen, für mich entscheiden zu können auf welche Demo ich gehen darf.



Löblich.
Leider fehlt ein Blickwinkel. Niemand will dich davon abhalten auf eine Demo zu gehen. Vielmehr soll Dir ein Bewusstsein geschaffen werden, dass, solltest du Seit an Seit mit Extremisten demonstrieren, du dich auch indirekt für deren Belange stark machst. Genau das passiert bei den Hygienedemos z.b.
Hier werden Menschen mit ganz unterschiedlichen Motiven zusammengebracht, am Ende bestimmen aber Redner und Veranstalter die Agenda und die Message in den Medien. Hier wurden Videos vom Lejeune gepostet - schau doch, wer da zu Wort kommen darf. Du nicht. Extremisten schon.
Du tauchst nicht in einem Video prominent auf und darfst 10-15 Minuten deine Sicht der Dinge erklären, Holocaustleugner schon. Du bist Staffage, du bist die Masse im Hintergrund, die suggeriert, dass auch extremistische Positionen diesen Zulauf bekommen.
Du bist die (leider) stille Masse, die zulässt, dass gegen Journalisten gepöbelt wird, die zulässt das Reichsflaggen wehen.

Und wenn du Dir all dessen bewusst bist und es in Kauf nimmst - nun, dann machst du dich leider mit Extremisten gemein, ggf. ohne Dir darüber im Klaren zu sein.
Weil niemand sonst hat ja was gesagt als Journalisten bepöbelt wurden, oder hat die Flaggenträger aufgefordert diese einzurollen. Warum also grade Du? Und schon vermittelt auch die anonyme Masse eine Botschaft. 

Das ist die Gefahr. Extremisten kapern Themen und beeinflussen so den Diskurs der darüber geführt wird. Da aber leider gerade diese Netzwerke die entsprechenden Mittel und Medien haben stützen sich Menschen/Gruppen/Organisationen ohne radikale / extremistische Ansichten auf ebenjene.
Schau Dir doch mal an, wo man die Thesen der Coronaleugner und Maskengegner im Netz findet und schon sitzt man in einem Boot, in dem man eigentlich garnicht sitzen wollte. Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass diejenigen, die wegen "Freiheit" auf einer Coviddemo waren, auch extremistische Ansichten teilen. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Covid von den Demagogen als weiterer Spaltkeil genutzt wird um Misstrauen gegenüber den staatlichen Strukturen und den Medien zu säen und Menschen zu vereinnahmen, die bislang sich nicht vorstellen konnten Medien aus dem rechten Spektrum zu konsumieren.

"ich lass mir nicht verbieten mit wem ich demonstriere".
Akzeptiert. Aber ich lass mir nicht verbieten Menschen die Seit an Seit mit Extremisten marschieren, vorzuwerfen, deren Themen (wenn auch passiv) dank fehlendem Widerspruch und visueller Nähe zu stützen. Und wenn Dir letzteres egal ist (also die Tatsache der Stützung, nicht mein Vorwurf), dann trifft meine Annahme leider zu. Und das wäre sehr sehr schade.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich müsst einen sehr leeren ÖPNV haben und sehr leere Geschäfte und sehr großräumige Demos.



Ist vollkommen wurscht. 
Im ÖPNV ist damit begründet, dass jederzeit die maximale Kapazität des ÖPNV genutzt werden könnte, aus diesem Grund ist dauerhaft Maske zu tragen. 
Ist wie eine rote Ampel um 0200 aufm Land. Hat man auch zu halten, obwohl weit und breit kein Auto kommt. Fährt man drüber und wird erwischt, ists ein Rotlichtverstoß und man zahlt.
Man kann kurz vor Mitternacht in einen Laden, kaum ist man in der hintersten Ecke kommen 18 Jugendliche und wollen Alk nachtanken, schon steht man ohne Maske da - aus diesem Grund Maskenpflicht.

Anders funktioniert die komplette Regelung aber nicht.
Wie will man das lösen? Geschäfte bis x m² dürfen bis zu y Kunden reinlassen bevor die Maskenpflicht greift? Wie soll sowas umsetzbar sein. 
Zumal, all die genannten Beispiele erfüllen nur mit einer weiteren Bedingung die Annahme, dass Maskenpflicht unnütz sei, nämlich dann, wenn man mehr oder weniger alleine sich dort befindet. Da das weder der Betreiber, noch man selbst in irgendeiner Form vernünftig steuern kann, gibts diese Ausnahme auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Wenn ein Geschäft quasi leer ist, muss ich trotzdem eine aufsetzen.



Ja, in geschlossenen Räumen gilt die Maskenpflicht unabhängig vom Abstand.
Ist in der Bahn nicht anders.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, in geschlossenen Räumen gilt die Maskenpflicht unabhängig vom Abstand.
> Ist in der Bahn nicht anders.



Und ist vollkommen unnötig, es sei denn das Geschäft ist voll, oder ist klein und eng.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bedeutet also, dass Du die Abstände nicht sicherstellen kannst, weil ständig jemand aus der Tür oder um die Ecke kommen könnte, oder? Und ein Bußgeld kann es ja nur kosten wenn überhaupt Leute in der Nähe sind, denn ansonsten merkt es ja keiner wenn die Maske fehlt. Das ist wieder so ein Scheinargument wie "Ich bin gegen die Maske, weil ich die auch um 05:30 am Bahnsteig tragen muss, wenn ich als einziger auf den Zug warte."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Von morgens bis spätabends ist bei uns in der Stadt und in Ruhrpott viel los mit Bus und Bahn.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, möchtest du denn wirklich mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen?
> Lohnt sich das denn?



Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Ich kann um 06:00 mit dem ÖPNV im Ruhrgebiet zur Arbeit fahren und trage vielleicht 5 von 30 Minuten eine Maske, weil im Regelfall keine anderen Menschen in der Nähe sind. Ich trage aber die Maske wenn doch mal mehr fahren. Wir könnten uns auch die generelle Maskenpflicht im ÖPNV sparen, wenn wir nicht Spezialisten gehabt hätten, die grundsätzlich keine Maske trugen, weil die anderen Passagiere ja 1,5m Abstand um die Person halten könnten, wenn es ihnen wichtig wäre. Und wir haben sie in Geschäften weil kein Einzelhändler mehr Bock hatte zu diskutieren ob nun 10, 11 oder 15 Kunden genug sind, damit alle ne Maske tragen müssen.


----------



## Tekkla (5. September 2020)

Passt angesichts der letzten Tage ganz gut in dieses Topc rein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6rYTqHPjI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2020)

Two transit pandemics | Market Street Railway

Maske im ÖPNV? Hatten wir schon


----------



## tobse2056 (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es hatte auch niemand vor die Corona-Gästelisten zu entfremden. Ich traue dem Staat mittlerweile alles zu.



Ich verstehe nicht warum sich alle darüber aufregen das die Polizei ermittelt , es deren Aufgabe  die Täter zu ermitteln und dabei können sie auch gerne den Gaststättenbetreiber nach  der Liste fragen, daran ist nichts falsch.

Der Punkt ist aber das der Betreiber der Gaststätte  die Daten nicht heraus geben darf , außer er hätte in seiner Datenschutzerklärung geschrieben das die Daten auch zu Ermittlungszwecken an die Polizei ausgehändigt werden dürfen.
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann darf es der Betreiber nicht. 

Über das Gericht könnte man den Betreiber dann dazu bringen die Daten offen zulegen  , was aber meines Wissens noch nicht geschehen ist bzw habe ich  noch nichts davon gehört.


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du sagst es selbst, allein kaum Einfluss. Aber MNS ist und bleibt Bestandteil eines Katalogs an Schutzmaßnahmen, die gemeinsam Einfluss auf das Infektionsgeschehen haben. Das ist auch eine Überleitung zu:
> Und an dem Punkt komm ich bei deiner Argumentation nichtmehr mit.
> Du bist gegen die Maske - dabei ist MNS ein wichtiges Mittel um Schließungen und Lockdowns zu vermeiden. Es bestreitet ja auch niemand, dass die wirtschaftliche Lage durch Covid in Schieflage geraten ist, allerdings ist es etwas einfach gemacht, wenn man hier nur die eigene Regierung angreift. Ist ja nicht so, als hätten nicht die überwiegende Mehrheit der Länder der Erde zumindest partielle Einschnitte ins öffentliche und berufliche Leben vorgenommen. Gerade für Deutschland: Selbst wenn wir normal produzieren, wir leben vom Export. Während Waren & Güter durchaus noch in andere Länder verbracht werden können - die Spezialisten welche Projekte im Ausland betreuen / aufbauen / in Gang bringen sollen, die sind in den letzten Monaten nur sehr sehr schwer über Grenzen zu bringen gewesen (darfst, solltest du das anzweifeln, gerne Praktikant bei mir werden...).
> 
> ...



Ich bin weder gegen die Maske, noch bin ich gegen den Mindestabstand oder Händewaschen sowie das Husten in die Ellenbeuge, etc. 
Meines Erachtens sind diese Maßnahmen im gesamten gesehen etwas, das durchaus eine positive Wirkung haben kann. Allerdings kommt es darauf an was man damit erreichen möchte. 
Wir können uns komplett einmummen und alle mit ABC-Schutzanzügen rumlaufen. Im Herbst/Winter wird (höchstwahrscheinlich) trotzdem wieder eine heillose Panik ausbrechen weil die Infektionszahlen durch die Decke gehen werden.
Und im Jahr darauf wieder, und im übernächsten Jahr auch. Und so weiter. Wenn man die Infektionen runter bekommen will, dann hilft dir die Maske und der Abstand nicht viel, dafür müsste man alle Menschen isolieren und auf unbestimmte Zeit wegsperren bis man das Virus ausgerottet hat. 

Ich finde, dass man damit aufhören muss die Statistik über die Infizierten so hart in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Meines Erachtens sollte man viel mehr darauf achten wieviele Menschen hospitalisiert sind, wie es daraufhin um die Auslastung des Gesundheitssystems steht und wo die tatsächliche Sterberate liegt. 
Daraus sollte man dann ein Frühwarnsystem stricken und dahingehend die Maßnahmen anpassen, ansonsten aber so zügig wie möglich zur Tagesordnung übergehen. Das hätte schon längst geschehen müssen, es wird aktuell aber immer nur von einem Tag zum nächsten gedacht. Man muss endlich mal akzeptieren, dass Corona gekommen ist um zu bleiben. 
Diese Krankheit wird uns nämlich nicht mehr von der Seite weichen, keine Chance. Daher würde ich mir wirklich sehr wünschen, dass man endlich mal aus dem Panik-Modus rausgeht und anfängt die Tatsachen vor's Auge zu nehmen. 



> Löblich.
> Leider fehlt ein Blickwinkel. Niemand will dich davon abhalten auf eine Demo zu gehen. Vielmehr soll Dir ein Bewusstsein geschaffen werden, dass, solltest du Seit an Seit mit Extremisten demonstrieren, du dich auch indirekt für deren Belange stark machst. Genau das passiert bei den Hygienedemos z.b.
> Hier werden Menschen mit ganz unterschiedlichen Motiven zusammengebracht, am Ende bestimmen aber Redner und Veranstalter die Agenda und die Message in den Medien. Hier wurden Videos vom Lejeune gepostet - schau doch, wer da zu Wort kommen darf. Du nicht. Extremisten schon.
> Du tauchst nicht in einem Video prominent auf und darfst 10-15 Minuten deine Sicht der Dinge erklären, Holocaustleugner schon. Du bist Staffage, du bist die Masse im Hintergrund, die suggeriert, dass auch extremistische Positionen diesen Zulauf bekommen.
> Du bist die (leider) stille Masse, die zulässt, dass gegen Journalisten gepöbelt wird, die zulässt das Reichsflaggen wehen.



Wenn ich auf einer Demo stehe und durchwegs laut brülle, dass ich Extremismus ablehne und diese komischen Flaggen ganz abscheulich finde.
Wenn ich mit meinen friedlichen Demo-Kollegen die Deppen einkreise und anpöble, wenn ich in sämtlichen Belangen zeige, dass ich nicht mit deren Anwesenheit einverstanden bin. 
-  
Was hilft das dann dagegen, dass sich alle Journalisten mit den Kameras und Mikrofonen quasi ausschließlich auf die verkorksten Teilnehmer stürzen und im Fernsehen nur die "spannenden" Bilder gezeigt werden? 
Was hilft das dagegen, dass die "guten" Journalisten, welche das auch so mies finden, eigentlich nur ihren Gegnern die mediale Bühne geben? 

"Ich finde Extremismus schrecklich und abscheulich" - "Komm, lass uns die ganze Sendezeit über Werbung für die Nazis machen."

Mit Verlaub, das ist völlig absurd. 



> Und wenn du Dir all dessen bewusst bist und es in Kauf nimmst - nun, dann machst du dich leider mit Extremisten gemein, ggf. ohne Dir darüber im Klaren zu sein.
> Weil niemand sonst hat ja was gesagt als Journalisten bepöbelt wurden, oder hat die Flaggenträger aufgefordert diese einzurollen. Warum also grade Du? Und schon vermittelt auch die anonyme Masse eine Botschaft.



Wenn ich als Nazi auf eine Nazi-Veranstaltung gehe wo auch ein paar politisch-links orientierte Menschen anwesend sind, die sich mies aufführen und ich mich nicht lautstark gegen deren Anwesenheit ausspreche - Bin ich im Anschluss dann ein Linker oder bleibe ich ein Nazi? 



> Das ist die Gefahr. Extremisten kapern Themen und beeinflussen so den Diskurs der darüber geführt wird. Da aber leider gerade diese Netzwerke die entsprechenden Mittel und Medien haben stützen sich Menschen/Gruppen/Organisationen ohne radikale / extremistische Ansichten auf ebenjene.
> Schau Dir doch mal an, wo man die Thesen der Coronaleugner und Maskengegner im Netz findet und schon sitzt man in einem Boot, in dem man eigentlich garnicht sitzen wollte. Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass diejenigen, die wegen "Freiheit" auf einer Coviddemo waren, auch extremistische Ansichten teilen. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Covid von den Demagogen als weiterer Spaltkeil genutzt wird um Misstrauen gegenüber den staatlichen Strukturen und den Medien zu säen und Menschen zu vereinnahmen, die bislang sich nicht vorstellen konnten Medien aus dem rechten Spektrum zu konsumieren.



Natürlich machen die das. Wie kann man denen das auch verübeln ihre Gesinnung verbreiten zu wollen? Die sind voll von sich überzeugt und der Meinung im Recht zu stehen. 
Klar probieren die Anwärter für ihre Thesen zu suchen indem sie sich auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen zeigen. Das machen doch alle so. 
Und es funktioniert anscheinend prächtig weil man diese Leute tatkräftig dabei unterstützt. Sobald die irgendwo auftauchen bekommen die alles an Aufmerksamkeit hinterhergeworfen was an medialer Kapazität verfügbar ist. 
Die Presse macht bei jeder Gelegenheit Werbung für diese Leute. Indem man durch die Bank weg zeigt wieviele Anhänger die rechtsextreme Ideologie schon hat hilft man denen sogar noch dabei mehr Mitglieder zu finden. 

38.000 Nazis waren in Berlin. Klingt nach einer erfolgreichen Bewegung, irgendwas machen die wohl richtig. 



> "ich lass mir nicht verbieten mit wem ich demonstriere".
> Akzeptiert. Aber ich lass mir nicht verbieten Menschen die Seit an Seit mit Extremisten marschieren, vorzuwerfen, deren Themen (wenn auch passiv) dank fehlendem Widerspruch und visueller Nähe zu stützen. Und wenn Dir letzteres egal ist (also die Tatsache der Stützung, nicht mein Vorwurf), dann trifft meine Annahme leider zu. Und das wäre sehr sehr schade.



Eine Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe: 

Ich bin schon recht lange in einer Studentenverbindung. 

Ist schon einige Semester her, da hatte irgendeiner der Burschenschafter am Ort die glorreiche Idee Flyer zu verteilen welche halt etwas, uhm, naja, sehr fragwürdig waren.  
Vermutlich hauptsächlich um neue Mitglieder zu keilen. Problem an der Sache: Das Hintergrundbild des Flyers war zum Teil ein Gemälde von einem rechtsextremen Künstler. 
Die Folge: Massiver Aufschrei. Die Leute vom VSSTÖ, die ÖH, sowie der Rektor haben gebebt. Man hat sich vollends verausgabt die Sache irgendwie unter Kontrolle zu bringen und das hat natürlich nicht funktioniert - Die lokale Zeitung reitet sicher heute noch darauf rum. 
Also hat man sich distanziert, wunderschöne Statements abgegeben, dass die Uni keinen braunen Anstrich hat, das volle Programm. 
Dem VSSTÖ hat das natürlich nicht gereicht, die haben ihre Chance gewittert so richtig draufzuhauen und versucht die Burschenschaft abschießen zu lassen. Das ist aber in's leere gegangen. 
Also haben die ein Wetter veranstaltet. Sämtliche anderen Verbindungen haben sich dann zusammengetan und die Burschenschaft mit einem Kontaktverbot belegt - Shutdown bei den Veranstaltungen, zu Hause, zu Uni, auch privat. 
Wenn dir einer der Burschenschafter entgegengekommen ist durftest du den nimmer grüßen und so weiter. 

Alle haben es sich mit den Anti-Nazis gut gestellt, ich hab mich da auch dran gehalten, auch wenn ich damit Leute ignoriert hab mit welchen ich sonst eigentlich kein Problem hatte. 
Aber ja, musste halt sein um das Bild der Uni wieder in's reine zu bekommen, so dachte ich zumindest.  

Irgendwann hat sich die Sache verlaufen. Eventuell packen die Linken das alle paar Meter lang mal aus um irgendeinen Standpunkt dran festzumachen oder so. Insgesamt sind aber schon soo viele andere Sachen passiert dass man das damalige Geschehen eigentlich nimmer direkt vor Augen hat. 
Was ist jetzt? Die Linken ignorieren wieder völlig, dass sich da mal alle gemeinsam gegen eine Sache gestellt haben und werfen wieder mit Dreck um sich. Auf alle die irgendwas machen was denen halt nicht in den Kram passt. 

Vor paar Semestern noch war ich gut Freund weil ich mit denen gemeinsame Sache gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind gemacht hab. 
Jetzt krieg ich wieder die Keule ab und bin in deren Augen wieder ein Nazi in allen Belangen. 

Du kannst dich soo viel distanzieren wie du willst. 
Du kannst noch so oft sagen, dass du mit der braunen Soße nichts zu tun haben willst, etc. 
Solange du das in einem Rahmen machst, wo es den Nazijägern nützlich ist bist du einen Moment lang in Sicherheit vor deren Anschuldigungen und Angriffen. 
Aber kaum ist diese "gemeinsame" Sache gegessen wirst du trotzdem wieder anvisiert. Du kannst so viel Anti-Nazi gewesen sein wie du menschenmöglich hinbekommen hast. Kaum vertrittst du eine andere Position welche denen ned taugt wirst wieder zur Sau gemacht. 

Es ist egal was du machst, du kannst es nie allen recht machen. Geht einfach nicht. 
Deswegen hab ich aufgehört mich bei diesen Schlammschlachten einzumischen. Wenn mir ein Burschenschafter entgegenkommt, dann grüße ich den auch. Wenn er mir die Hand reicht, dann weise ich ihn nicht ab. Und wenn er ein freundliches Gespräch mit mir sucht, dann bekommt er das auch. 
Ich bin vielleicht nicht vollends begeistert und einverstanden damit, was die Leute dort so machen. Aber ich bin für mich draufgekommen, dass es mir wichtiger ist einen gewissen Anstand zu wahren als ständig zwischen den Fronten zu stehen und den Kopf einziehen zu müssen damit ich keinen Dreck abbekomme.
Durch die Stadt zu gehen und mich wegducken zu "müssen" wenn ich einen von den Bösen gesehen habe war einfach ultra-peinlich. Jetzt schäme ich mich dafür, dass ich mir so das Rückgrat verbiegen hab lassen und zu einem Instrument von Leuten wurde die meine Wenigkeit genauso scheußlich finden, wie die "Nazis" auch. 
Ich glaub, wenn mir heut der Typ entgegenkäme welcher den Flyer entworfen und gedruckt hat, dann würd ich mich bei dem entschuldigen. Ich würd zwar sagen, dass es in meinen Augen nicht ok war die Aktion abzuziehen, aber auch, dass es nicht ok war mich so abwertend zu verhalten. 

Daraus darf man mir jetzt gerne einen Galgen stricken.


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es hatte auch niemand vor die Corona-Gästelisten zu entfremden.



Die wurden nicht entfremdet. Das waren ganz normale Ermittlungsmaßnahmen nach §163 StPO. Dazu ging es auch nicht um Ordnungswidrigkeiten, sondern um schwere Straftaten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die wurden nicht entfremdet. Das waren ganz normale Ermittlungsmaßnahmen nach §163 StPO. Dazu ging es auch nicht um Ordnungswidrigkeiten, sondern um schwere Straftaten.





> Polizei nutzte Corona-Gästelisten auch bei Ermittlungen zu Kleinkriminalität


Bayern: Polizei nutzt Gaestelisten auch fuer Kleindelikte - Bayern - SZ.de

Daraus habe ich meine Konsequenz gezogen. Ich gebe absichtlich falschen Namen und Adresse an die Gaststätten weiter..


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2020)

Ich würde dir dafür Hausverbot erteilen und damit bist du auch inkonsequent, verzichte doch einfach ganz auf Restaurantbesuche.
Aber das schafft der Herr wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

Ich verzichte nicht auf Restaurantbesuche. Aber ich habe auch keine Probleme meine Daten dazu lassen.
Wenn ich Essen bestelle wissen die auch Name, Anschrift und Telefonnummer.
Und früher stand jeder im Telefonbuch. Wir haben es alle überlebt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bayern: Polizei nutzt Gaestelisten auch fuer Kleindelikte - Bayern - SZ.de
> 
> Daraus habe ich meine Konsequenz gezogen. Ich gebe absichtlich falschen Namen und Adresse an die Gaststätten weiter..



Kostet aber auch mindestens 400€ Bußgeld. 



			
				https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schleswig-holstein/coronavirus/Corona-Regeln-So-viel-kosten-Verstoesse-in-SH schrieb:
			
		

> *Falsche Angabe von Kontaktdaten: 400 Euro*
> 
> Verstöße gegen das Kontaktverbot sollen nach dem Katalog 150 Euro kosten. Private Treffen, bei denen die zugelassene Personenzahl von 10 Teilnehmern überschritten wird, kosten pro Teilnehmer ebenfalls 150 Euro. Noch teurer wird es, wenn man in Einrichtungen wie Restaurants oder Hotels falsche Angaben zu seinen Kontaktdaten macht. Hier werden pro Person 400 Euro fällig.



Und wie bei Verstößen gegen die Maskenpflicht, wird es bei Wiederholung noch teurer. 



> Bußgelder können angepasst werdenDie Beträge sind sogenannte Regelsätze, sie können von den Behörden im Einzelfall angepasst werden - nach unten oder oben. Grundsätzlich gilt: Werden die Verstöße fahrlässig begangen, kosten sie die Hälfte. Und: Die Höhe gilt nur für den ersten Verstoß. Bei jeder Wiederholung verdoppelt sich die Summe - bis zu 25.000 Euro sind möglich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bayern: Polizei nutzt Gaestelisten auch fuer Kleindelikte - Bayern - SZ.de
> 
> Daraus habe ich meine Konsequenz gezogen. Ich gebe absichtlich falschen Namen und Adresse an die Gaststätten weiter..



Ich habe generell meine Konsequenz daraus gezogen: Ich gehe nicht ins Restaurant.
Dann habe ich mit dem ganzen Geraffel nicht zu tun.
Es geht primär auch nicht darum, dass die Listen zur Ermittlung genutzt werden, es geht darum, dass man dauerhaft von der Politik über diese Vorgänge verarscht wird.
Erst heißt es, die werden nur zur Identifizierung von potentiell Infizierten genutzt, dann für die Ermittlung von schweren Verbrechen und dann wegen Kleindelikten.

Wie lange soll man sich denn noch verarschen lassen?


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

An all die Empörten, lest Orwell. Die privaten Daten können somit zu jedem Zweck missbraucht werden, obwohl sie wegen des Coronavirus erhoben werden. Natürlich wird von euch auf die Strafen verwiesen, an Stelle überhaupt in Frage zu stellen (ich beschimpfe euch an dieser Stelle als Schafe, bitte nicht beleidigt sein), wo die Grenzen des Datensammelwahns sind. Ihr wollt doch keine chinesischen Verhältnisse hier oder? So fängt es nämlich an, es juckt niemanden, was der Staat seinem Bürger als Privatsphäre zurücklässt. Ich bin gewiss kein Kleinkrimineller oder Schwerverbrecher, werde aber aus Prinzip keine Konformität zeigen, falls es nicht klar geregelt ist, wozu die Daten gesammelt werden und wer Zugriff daraufhat.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Kostet aber auch mindestens 400€ Bußgeld.


Viel Spaß beim Nachweis meiner richtigen Identität, zumal ich viel seltener in Restaurants unterwegs bin.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> An all die Empörten, lest Orwell. Die privaten Daten können somit zu jedem Zweck missbraucht werden, obwohl sie wegen des Coronavirus erhoben werden. Natürlich wird von euch auf die Strafen verwiesen, an Stelle überhaupt in Frage zu stellen (ich beschimpfe euch an dieser Stelle als Schafe, bitte nicht beleidigt sein), wo die Grenzen des Datensammelwahns sind. Ihr wollt doch keine chinesischen Verhältnisse hier oder? So fängt es nämlich an, es juckt niemanden, was der Staat seinem Bürger als Privatsphäre zurücklässt. Ich bin gewiss kein Kleinkrimineller oder Schwerverbrecher, werde aber aus Prinzip keine Konformität zeigen, falls es nicht klar geregelt ist, wozu die Daten gesammelt werden und wer Zugriff daraufhat.


Das Problem sind halt nur die angedrohten Strafen, die dann auch gerne mal zum Auffüllen der aktuell etwas angekratzten Staatskassen genutzt werden. Ergo gehe ich dem aus dem Weg.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Nachweis meiner richtigen Identität



Die steht auf deinem Ausweis drauf. Und den kann Polizei/Ordnungsamt im Restaurant einfach kontrollieren und mit der Liste abgleichen. Wenn du da nicht drauf stehst, kostet es das Bußgeld. Und den Betreiber eventuell die Existenz. 

Und wenn du Angst vorm Datensammeln hast, hast du mit einem Facebook-Account ein viel größeres Problem. Die Listen sind anlog, die können also nicht einfach gehackt oder verknüpft werden.

Ach und Handy darfst du dann natürlich auch keines mit zum Essen nehmen, sonst kann man dich immer noch tracken. Entweder direkt oder per Funkzellenabfrage am Ort des Lokals.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (6. September 2020)

Der historische Kontext fehlt. In der heutigen Zeit darf bei uns jeder so gut wie alles sagen, ohne dafür in einem Folterkeller zu verschwinden. Das ist der Kontext zu Voltaires Aussage. Das hat mitnichten damit zu tun, dass man alles ungestraft sagen darf. Und in diesem Zusammenhang kann man auch durchaus Grenzen ziehen und sich an sowas halten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> An all die Empörten, lest Orwell. Die privaten Daten können somit zu jedem Zweck missbraucht werden, obwohl sie wegen des Coronavirus erhoben werden. Natürlich wird von euch auf die Strafen verwiesen, an Stelle überhaupt in Frage zu stellen (ich beschimpfe euch an dieser Stelle als Schafe, bitte nicht beleidigt sein), wo die Grenzen des Datensammelwahns sind. Ihr wollt doch keine chinesischen Verhältnisse hier oder? So fängt es nämlich an, es juckt niemanden, was der Staat seinem Bürger als Privatsphäre zurücklässt. Ich bin gewiss kein Kleinkrimineller oder Schwerverbrecher, werde aber aus Prinzip keine Konformität zeigen, falls es nicht klar geregelt ist, wozu die Daten gesammelt werden und wer Zugriff daraufhat.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Nachweis meiner richtigen Identität, zumal ich viel seltener in Restaurants unterwegs bin.



Für sowas gibt es Gerichte und wenn du deinen Namen nicht angeben willst dann nimm das Essen einfach zum mitnehmen. Aber dafür bist du wahrscheinlich zu bequem, so viel ist deine Privatsphäre dir dann doch nicht wert, ich seh schon.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2020)

Rein interessehalber: Gilt diese Listenpflicht auch für den Stehimbiss beim Fleischer?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Problem sind halt nur die angedrohten Strafen


Auch auf die Gefahr hin als Korinthenkacker dazustehen: Es sind Bußgelder, da es sich um Ordnungswidrigkeiten handelt.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der historische Kontext fehlt. In der heutigen Zeit darf bei uns jeder so gut wie alles sagen, ohne dafür in einem Folterkeller zu verschwinden. Das ist der Kontext zu Voltaires Aussage. Das hat mitnichten damit zu tun, dass man alles ungestraft sagen darf. Und in diesem Zusammenhang kann man auch durchaus Grenzen ziehen und sich an sowas halten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. Voltaire (so er dieses Zitat wirklich einmal selbst formuliert hat; wahrscheinlicher ist, dass es ihm einfach nur zugeschrieben wurde) meinte tatsächlich, dass Meinungsfreiheit ein allumfassendes Recht ist, das von jedem bis aufs Blut verteidigt werden muss. Selbst dann, wenn die vertretene Meinung die eigene komplett kontrastiert, gar konterkariert.
Jede Abstufung bzw. Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Angriff auf eben jene. 

Genauso verhält es sich mit der Toleranz. Entweder ist man tolerant oder man ist es eben nicht. 
Man kann weder abgestuft tolerant sein, noch "ein bisschen schwanger".
Wenn das Konzept der gegenseitigen Duldung (denn das ist Toleranz, sie ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Akzeptanz) dadurch ad absurdum geführt wird, dass selbsternannte Tolerante zu selektieren anfangen, wen sie erdulden möchten, dann wäre es doch wesentlich redlicher, gleich Tacheles zu reden: es geht dann nicht um Toleranz, der Begriff wird nur von Intoleranten vereinnahmt/missbraucht. 

Intolerante Personen versuchen um jeden Preis die Deutungshoheit zu erlangen, um ihr "überlegenes Weltbild" allen anderen aufzuzwingen. 
Diese Personen sollten endlich ehrlich werden und sich einen Begriff suchen, der ihre Ansichten besser beschreibt. 

Das ist der Unterschied zu toleranten Menschen. Tolerante Personen können durchaus der Meinung sein, dass ihre eigene Sichtweise die bessere ist, sie erkennen aber auch an, dass andere existieren. So krude und ekelhaft sie auf sie selbst auch wirken mögen: sie (er-)dulden sie. Ganz besonders kommen sie niemals auf die Idee, jemanden wegen dessen/deren vertretenen Meinung in irgendeiner Art destruktiv anzugehen, ihn/sie in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu schädigen.

Deswegen sind die vielen "-ismen" unserer Zeit alles, nur niemals tolerant.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Coronavirus-Pandemie: ++ Mehr als 8500 Neuinfektionen in Frankreich ++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Tekkla (6. September 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zu toleranten Menschen. Tolerante Personen können durchaus der Meinung sein, dass ihre eigene Sichtweise die bessere ist, sie erkennen aber auch an, dass andere existieren. So krude und ekelhaft sie auf sie selbst auch wirken mögen: sie (er-)dulden sie. Ganz besonders kommen sie niemals auf die Idee, jemanden wegen dessen/deren vertretenen Meinung in irgendeiner Art destruktiv anzugehen, ihn/sie in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu schädigen.


Das ist wie mit der individuellen Freiheit, die dort endet, wo sie meine Freiheit einzuschränken beginnt. Ich weiß, es wird Toleranz Paradoxon genannt.  

Aber um mal beim Topic zu bleiben: Ich kann nicht denen gegenüber grenzenlose Toleranz üben, deren direktes oder auch indirektes Handeln mir und/oder anderen Schaden zufügt. Wenn jemand meint, dass es okay sei ohne MNS in einem vollen Bus mitgenommen zu werden, um dann den Busfahrer zu schlagen, wenn der das versagt, dann wird grenzenlose Toleranz bei mir ziemlich schnell eingegrenzt.


----------



## Johnny05 (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> An all die Empörten, lest Orwell. Die privaten Daten können somit zu jedem Zweck missbraucht werden, obwohl sie wegen des Coronavirus erhoben werden. Natürlich wird von euch auf die Strafen verwiesen, an Stelle überhaupt in Frage zu stellen (ich beschimpfe euch an dieser Stelle als Schafe, bitte nicht beleidigt sein), wo die Grenzen des Datensammelwahns sind. Ihr wollt doch keine chinesischen Verhältnisse hier oder? So fängt es nämlich an, es juckt niemanden, was der Staat seinem Bürger als Privatsphäre zurücklässt. Ich bin gewiss kein Kleinkrimineller oder Schwerverbrecher, werde aber aus Prinzip keine Konformität zeigen, falls es nicht klar geregelt ist, wozu die Daten gesammelt werden und wer Zugriff daraufhat.
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Nachweis meiner richtigen Identität, zumal ich viel seltener in Restaurants unterwegs bin.




Wow , Du bist ja ein richtig "harter" Corona - Rebell .... jetzt hast Du es der von Israel kontrollierten Diktatorin Merkel und ihrem Corona - Terror - Regime so mal richtig gezeigt , was ? 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es Gerichte und wenn du deinen Namen nicht angeben willst dann nimm das Essen einfach zum mitnehmen. Aber dafür bist du wahrscheinlich zu bequem, so viel ist deine Privatsphäre dir dann doch nicht wert, ich seh schon.


Achso, an Stelle Missstände anzuprangern, habe ich mich widersprüchlichen Regeln anzupassen? Das ist ja das Problem in diesem Thread, es fehlt die eigentliche Diskussion. Ich helfe euch auf die Sprünge:
1. DKK... hat behauptet, die Listen würden von der Polizei nur verwendet, um Schwerverbrecher zu fassen.
2. Ich habe seine Aussage eindeutig mit Quellen widerlegt.
3. An Stelle darauf einzugehen, ob es so in Ordnung ist oder nicht, wird auf die Strafen verwiesen.
4. Meine Stellung: Warum wird auf die Strafen verwiesen, wenn die Regelung in der jetztigen Form sowieso unsinnig ist?

Das heißt nicht anderes, als die Regelung vom Gesetzgeber nicht korrekt formuliert wurde. Die Polizei sollte nur mit einem Gerichtsbeschluss Zugang zu den Daten bekommen, dann ist es auch klar, es geht um die Schwerverbrecher. Aber natürlich keine Diskussion darüber, ich bin jetzt ein Leugner und Coronaverschwörer 
Übrigens, bestelle ich das Essen jetzt des öfteren an Stelle in ein Restaurant zu gehen. Wenn dir die Prinzipien von einem Rechtsstaat mit strikter Trennung von der Exekutive , der Legislative und der Judikative egal ist, dann ist es deine Meinung. Wegen der Ignoranz sollte man aber nicht anderen selbiges vorwerfen. Die Polizei (Exekutive) darf nur auf die privaten Daten zugreifen (die zum Fall relevant sind), wenn ein dringender Verdacht besteht und das bestimmen die Staatsanwälte/Gerichte. Neulich gab es doch ein Skandal, wo die Privatadressen linker Politiker veröffentlicht wurden. Es geht in dieselbe Richtung, irgendjemand konnte im Polizeisystem die Daten einfach auslesen und an die Rechten weitergeben. Sie wurden somit zur Zielscheibe von Rechten. Das gilt zu unterbinden.
Hier kann man nachlesen:
Spur fuehrt zu Computer der Polizei: Hessische Linke Janine Wissler bekommt erneut Morddrohungen - Politik - Tagesspiegel


Johnny05 schrieb:


> Wow , Du bist ja ein richtig "harter" Corona - Rebell .... jetzt hast Du es der von Israel kontrollierten Diktatorin Merkel und ihrem Corona - Terror - Regime so mal richtig gezeigt , was ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05


Und das Framing geht wieder los. Wo sind deine Argumente? Findest das System in China lebenswert?


----------



## Taskmaster (6. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit der individuellen Freiheit, die dort endet, wo sie meine Freiheit einzuschränken beginnt. Ich weiß, es wird Toleranz Paradoxon genannt.


Unsere Form der "Freiheit" wird über unsere Gesetze geregelt. Der Begriff "Toleranz" nicht und doch ist er eindeutig sprachlich definiert. Ich bekomme immer Pickel davon, wenn feststehende Begriffe umdefiniert werden sollen, nur um sie sich und der eigenen Denkweise untertan machen zu können. Das Toleranz-Paradoxon ist nun einmal das, was es ist: wer tolerant sein (und dies stolz vor sich her tragen) möchte, muss leider auch damit rechnen, dass ihn Intolerante irgendwann auf die Hörner nehmen. Dieses Risiko gehört nun mal zum Konzept. Im Christentum wird bei ähnlich gelagerten Konzepten auch von "die andere Wange hinhalten" gesprochen und ein Herr Jesus Christus soll die Nummer voll durchgezogen haben. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber um mal beim Topic zu bleiben: Ich kann nicht denen gegenüber grenzenlose Toleranz üben, deren direktes oder auch indirektes Handeln mir und/oder anderen Schaden zufügt. Wenn jemand meint, dass es okay sei ohne MNS in einem vollen Bus mitgenommen zu werden, um dann den Busfahrer zu schlagen, wenn der das versagt, dann wird grenzenlose Toleranz bei mir ziemlich schnell eingegrenzt.



Wenn jemand meint, so etwas tun zu müssen, vertritt er per se keine Meinung mehr, sondern setzt aktiv seine Meinung mit Gewalt durch (oder versucht es zumindest). Für solche Fälle haben wir ein Rechtssystem. Es stellt sich hier gar nicht die Frage, ob ich das tolerieren muss oder nicht. Es ist schlicht nicht mehr meine Aufgabe, Leute zu bewerten, die den Diskurs verlassen und zur Faust greifen. Das obliegt Richtern.

Ich persönlich sehe bspw. die Demos rund um die Links-/Rechts-Querfront (worauf der Begriff "Querdenken" nun mal anspielt, was die Medien gerne ausblenden: auf diesen Demos, ja sogar auf der Reichstagstreppe waren bspw. u.a. auch Regenbogenflaggen zu sehen) eher ambivalent. Ich toleriere, dass es Menschen gibt, die die Gefahr durch Covid19 nicht als das momentan größte Problem ansehen. Ich bin auch dafür, dass sich diese Leute zu Demos treffen. Sie wurden richterlich bewertet und abgesegnet. Einen signifikanten Anstieg der Infektionszahlen hat es bereits nach der ersten Demo nicht gegeben. 
Ich kann sogar verstehen, dass manche Menschen momentan extrem dünnhäutig reagieren, wenn sie gerade ihr Lebenswerk (Geschäft/Job, vermutlich nicht selten damit auch Haus, Hof und so mancher auch den Lebenspartner) durch die Maßnahmen verlieren.

Ich sehe die Sachlage anders als diese Menschen. Aber wer bin ich, dass ich entscheiden sollte, was andere Menschen zu denken haben? Schon gar nicht besitze ich das Recht, diese Leute herabzuwürdigen. Sie haben einen Standpunkt (Und sei er noch so krude formuliert; das Gros auf diesen Demos glaubt doch bspw. sicherlich nicht an eine "Bill Gates"-Verschwörung oder ähnlich. Diese Clowns werden doch nur medial in den Vordergrund gezogen, um eine Abschreckung zu erwirken. Im Grunde wissen wir alle, dass diese Leute schlicht Angst um ihre Existenz haben und diese nur bedingt richtig ausformulieren können und deswegen da mitlaufen, wo sie glauben, sichtbar/gehört zu werden), der aus ihrer Sicht stärker wiegt als meine Anliegen (Risikopatient, wegen meiner könnten wir alles dicht machen, bis endlich eine Impfung o.ä. gefunden worden ist). 

Mir bleibt nur eines: Abstand zu diesen Leuten halten und bspw. diese Demos dulden/aushalten.

Gewalt hingegen geht einfach so gar nicht. Das hat nichts mit Toleranz zu tun. In diesem Zusammenhang ist Gewalt kein Mittel der Meinungsvermittlung. Sie ist (wie zuvor bereits gesagt) hier ein Mittel der Einschüchterung und Unterdrückung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die steht auf deinem Ausweis drauf. Und den kann Polizei/Ordnungsamt im Restaurant einfach kontrollieren und mit der Liste abgleichen. Wenn du da nicht drauf stehst, kostet es das Bußgeld. Und den Betreiber eventuell die Existenz.


In meinem Bundesland ist das Vorzeigen des Ausweises nicht erforderlich.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn du Angst vorm Datensammeln hast, hast du mit einem Facebook-Account ein viel größeres Problem. Die Listen sind anlog, die können also nicht einfach gehackt oder verknüpft werden.


Ich habe weder ein Facebook, noch Instagram noch ein Google account. Bitte nicht von sich auf andere schließen (in meinem gesamten Kreis wird Threema von Tag 1 benutzt). Auch wenn es dem so wäre, sind Facebook und Co. private Unternehmen. Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn die Polizei mit einem Gerichtsbeschluss bei dringedem Tatverdacht bei denen anklopfen würde. 
Du relativierst und ignorierst die Probleme an Stelle sie anzugehen. Zumindest die Relativierung in diesem Fall schlug fehl.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ach und Handy darfst du dann natürlich auch keines mit zum Essen nehmen, sonst kann man dich immer noch tracken. Entweder direkt oder per Funkzellenabfrage am Ort des Lokals.


Dafür benötigt man wirklich einen Gerichtsbeschluss (ordnungsgemäß geregelt). Trotzdem wäre die Zuordnung schwer, da nicht eindeutig.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn jemand meint, dass es okay sei ohne MNS in einem vollen Bus mitgenommen zu werden, um dann den Busfahrer zu schlagen, wenn der das versagt, [...]


Was laufen nur wieder für Vollidioten frei rum?


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2020)

Ach für Menschen wie dich braucht man einfach einen Reset Knopf damit der ganze Schwachsinn einfach mal gelöscht wird.

Und was DKK sagt ist für mich vollkommen unwesentlich, der redet auch oft genug ******* weil er, zwar bei seriösen Quellen, nur die ersten 3 Zeilen liest.


----------



## hoffgang (6. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass man damit aufhören muss die Statistik über die Infizierten so hart in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Meines Erachtens sollte man viel mehr darauf achten wieviele Menschen hospitalisiert sind, wie es daraufhin um die Auslastung des Gesundheitssystems steht und wo die tatsächliche Sterberate liegt.
> Daraus sollte man dann ein Frühwarnsystem stricken und dahingehend die Maßnahmen anpassen, ansonsten aber so zügig wie möglich zur Tagesordnung übergehen. Das hätte schon längst geschehen müssen, es wird aktuell aber immer nur von einem Tag zum nächsten gedacht. Man muss endlich mal akzeptieren, dass Corona gekommen ist um zu bleiben.
> Diese Krankheit wird uns nämlich nicht mehr von der Seite weichen, keine Chance. Daher würde ich mir wirklich sehr wünschen, dass man endlich mal aus dem Panik-Modus rausgeht und anfängt die Tatsachen vor's Auge zu nehmen.



Wie soll man denn ein klares Bild über die Verbreitung der Infektion bekommen, wenn man keine Statistik über Infizierte führt?
Sicher, wir müssen regelmäßig prüfen wie sich Hospitalisierung & Todesrate verhalten und diese Größen in den Beschluss von Maßnahmen einbeziehen, aber "zurück zur Tagesordnung" funktioniert nicht so wie Du dir das denkst.

Wir reden drüber, die Wirtschaft wieder ans Laufen zu kriegen, normale Arbeitnehmer gehen ihrer jeweiligen Arbeit nach. Aber GENAU DAZU braucht es eine detaillierte Lagedarstellung der Infektionen. Ein produzierendes Unternehmen kann es sich nicht leisten auf Ausbrüche zu reagieren, es muss verhindern, dass der Ausbruch im eigenen Werk stattfindet. Lass mal bei einem Daimler, oder bei Volkswagen am Band Covid ausbrechen (oder bei Andritz), da steht das Band mal eben für 1-2 Wochen. 
Unternehmen brechen sich grade einen ab um Maßnahmen einzurichten damit die Mitarbeiter ihrer Arbeit nachgehen können und sich dennoch nicht anstecken, bzw. das Infektionsrisiko im Betrieb minimieren. Nur muss ich dazu halt auch wissen wie sich die Lage Deutschlandweit verhält. Wenn man immer nur auf Ausbrüche reagiert, dann isses zu spät.

Dasselbe gilt fürs Gesundheitsystem. Lass mal den Winter kommen, Grippe, Magen-Darm Erkrankungen, Herzinfarkte - alles Krankheiten die in den kalten Monaten zunehmen. Ein Krankenhaus dass mit einer Noro-Welle kämpft hat nicht genug Isozimmer um auch noch Covid zu versorgen. Noro alleine bringt manche Klinik an den Rand des Kollaps. Es geht darum, Covid so einzudämmen, damit eben NICHT das Gesundheitssystem die Last des Virus trägt. Wir müssen Menschen davor schützen am Virus zu erkranken und nicht nur kranke Menschen behandeln. Denn letzteres sorgt für einen Engpass in der Versorgung, während ersteres darauf ausgerichtet ist, die Bevölkerung gesund zu halten.

Das ist kein Panik Modus, das ist Realität. 
Tatsache ist, wir werden Einschnitte erdulden müssen, bis wir einen Impfstoff haben. Ob diese Einschnitte bis dahin auf gleichem Niveau verbleiben - das wird sich zeigen. Aber einfach zurück zur Tagesordnung und hoffen, dass unsere Gesundheitsysteme mit den Erkrankten fertigwerden, dass ist nicht drin. Das macht die Wirtschaft alleine schon aus BCP Gründen nicht mit.




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich bin schon recht lange in einer Studentenverbindung.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Geschichte & ich kanns irgendwo verstehen.
Ich war mehr als 13 Jahre Offizier bei der Bundeswehr - Linke haben mich alleine aufgrund meiner täglichen Kleiderwahl als Gesprächspartner abgelehnt und das obwohl ich durchaus Linke Positionen politisch vertrete.

Dein Beispiel ist dahingehend extrem, weil es ein Naturell des Menschen zeigt: Er schert sich nicht was gestern war, es ist ihm egal. 
Und dennoch, in der Sache hast du nicht falsch gehandelt damals. Oder hat derjenige, der den Flyer gestaltet hat, das Gemälde vollkommen ohne Wissen über den Maler, genutzt. Und da liegt immer der Hund begraben. Wollte er absichtlich eine Botschaft schicken und zieht so, vllt auch ohne Wissen der anderen Burschenschaftler die ganze Vereinigung in den Dreck? Oder wars einfach nur ein Versehen?

Auf die Covid Proteste gemünzt, Pressesprecher von Querdenken will GG abschaffen und neue Verfassung für Deutschland erarbeiten.
Das ist per Definition extremistisch. Und das meine ich mit Rattenfängerei. Man geht auf die Demo weil man, wie du hier aufzeigst, sachliche Kritik an den Maßnahmen seiner Regierung äußern will und landet bei einem Haufen die das GG abschaffen wollen. Und auch hier kann man fragen: Absicht? Oder Unwissenheit der Tragweite seiner Aussage?

Ich hab ne klare Meinung dazu, mit Verfassungsfeinden gebe ich mich nicht ab, auch wenn wir hin und wieder eine Schnittmenge gemeinsamer Meinungen haben.
Aber das geht für mich als Offizier einfach nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2020)

Kurzer Einwurf, du findest es grundsätzlich extrem eine neue Verfassung für Deutschland zu erarbeiten?


----------



## Xzellenz (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Achso, an Stelle Missstände anzuprangern, habe ich mich widersprüchlichen Regeln anzupassen? Das ist ja das Problem in diesem Thread, es fehlt die eigentliche Diskussion. Ich helfe euch auf die Sprünge:
> 1. DKK... hat behauptet, die Listen würden von der Polizei nur verwendet, um Schwerverbrecher zu fassen.
> 2. Ich habe seine Aussage eindeutig mit Quellen widerlegt.
> 3. An Stelle darauf einzugehen, ob es so in Ordnung ist oder nicht, wird auf die Strafen verwiesen.
> ...



Verschwende hier nicht deine Zeit. Es ist sinnlos. Du wirst sie nicht überzeugen können. Sie leben halt in ihrer Welt und glauben alles was die Medien ihnen erzählen. Fakten die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen werden ignoriert oder ins lächerliche gezogen. Lass sie einfach. Sie müssen es eben auf die harte Tour lernen.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Verschwende hier nicht deine Zeit. Es ist sinnlos. Du wirst sie nicht überzeugen können. Sie leben halt in ihrer Welt und glauben alles was die Medien ihnen erzählen. Fakten die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen werden ignoriert oder ins lächerliche gezogen. Lass sie einfach. Sie müssen es eben auf die harte Tour lernen.



Und die wären ?


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Verschwende hier nicht deine Zeit. Es ist sinnlos. Du wirst sie nicht überzeugen können. Sie leben halt in ihrer Welt und glauben alles was die Medien ihnen erzählen. Fakten die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen werden ignoriert oder ins lächerliche gezogen. Lass sie einfach. Sie müssen es eben auf die harte Tour lernen.


Nö, das hätten sie gerne.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach für Menschen wie dich braucht man einfach einen Reset Knopf damit der ganze Schwachsinn einfach mal gelöscht wird.
> 
> Und was DKK sagt ist für mich vollkommen unwesentlich, der redet auch oft genug ******* weil er, zwar bei seriösen Quellen, nur die ersten 3 Zeilen liest.


Ich nehme an, der Punkt war an mich gerichtet. 
Reset Knopf und dann Schwachsinn? Fällt da vielleicht etwas auf?  Ich habe meinen Standpunkt klar ausgedrückt. Du bist auf keinen eingegangen. Es fehlen:
Duden | Argument | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und die wären ?


Die Exekutive handelt an Gerichten vorbei, wenn es um die Privatpersonen geht. Danach folgt die Gleichschaltung der Judikative und man hat DDR 2.0 oder NS 2.0 je nachdem, welche Extremisten zu dem Zeitpunkt die Oberhand haben werden. Danach will dann niemand von nix gewusst haben. Aktuelles Beispiel wäre China, ein Überwachungsstaat, von dem nicht mal Orwell geträumt hätte.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. September 2020)

https://twitter.com/FBoschek/status/1302240006719909888

&#8222;Querdenken&#8220;-Aktivisten in Wien zerreissen Regenbogenflagge - WELT

Regenbogenfahne wird bei einer Demo in Wien auf offener Bühne zerrissen.

Bestimmt total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Und hinterher heißt es, waren doch normale Leute da.


----------



## hoffgang (6. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf, du findest es grundsätzlich extrem eine neue Verfassung für Deutschland zu erarbeiten?



Grundsätzlich? Nein.

Wenn z.b. der Bundestag & Bundesrat dies für nötig erachten, das Ganze zur Wahl stellen (also, die überhaupte Absicht das GG neu aufzusetzen) und demokratisch abstimmen lassen, dann könnte man dies wohl kaum als extremistisch bezeichnen.

Wenn eine Horde dahergelaufener das aktuelle GG ablehnt weil es "Besatzungsrecht" sein soll und mal eben eine neue Verfassung erstellen, hmm ja, doch, ich denke das könnte man als extrem bezeichnen.
Da liegt ja nicht nur der Wunsch eines neuen GG vor, sondern auch die konsequente Ablehnung des bestehenden GGs. Das Ganze mit §146GG zu tarnen ist perfide.

Einfach mal lesen: Deutscher Bundestag - UEbergangs- und Schlussbestimmungen


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Exekutive handelt an Gerichten vorbei, wenn es um die Privatpersonen geht.



Das ist auch zulässig. Die Polizei kann (und muss) die Daten nach §163 StPO anfordern, wenn es dafür keine extra Rechtsgrundlage wie z.B. den 100ff. StPO braucht.



> (1) Die Behörden und Beamten des Polizeidienstes haben Straftaten zu erforschen und alle keinen Aufschub gestattenden Anordnungen zu treffen, um die Verdunkelung der Sache zu verhüten. Zu diesem Zweck sind sie befugt, alle Behörden um Auskunft zu ersuchen, bei Gefahr im Verzug auch, die Auskunft zu verlangen, sowie Ermittlungen jeder Art vorzunehmen, soweit nicht andere gesetzliche Vorschriften ihre Befugnisse besonders regeln.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist auch zulässig. Die Polizei kann (und muss) die Daten nach §163 StPO anfordern, wenn es dafür keine extra Rechtsgrundlage wie z.B. den 100ff. StPO braucht.





> (1) Die Behörden und Beamten des Polizeidienstes haben Straftaten zu erforschen und alle keinen Aufschub gestattenden Anordnungen zu treffen, um die Verdunkelung der Sache zu verhüten. Zu diesem Zweck sind sie befugt, alle Behörden um Auskunft zu ersuchen, bei Gefahr im Verzug auch, die Auskunft zu verlangen, sowie Ermittlungen jeder Art vorzunehmen, *soweit nicht andere gesetzliche Vorschriften ihre Befugnisse besonders regeln.*


Datenschutzgesetz und Gesetz zum Schutz der Privatsphäre, beim Staatsanwalt anklopfen ist genau da geregelt. Der Rest besagt nichts anderes, als die Polizei ihren Job machen muss.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Exekutive handelt an Gerichten vorbei, wenn es um die Privatpersonen geht. Danach folgt die Gleichschaltung der Judikative und man hat DDR 2.0 oder NS 2.0 je nachdem, welche Extremisten zu dem Zeitpunkt die Oberhand haben werden. Danach will dann niemand von nix gewusst haben. Aktuelles Beispiel wäre China, ein Überwachungsstaat, von dem nicht mal Orwell geträumt hätte.



Die Gleichschaltung der Judikative -- ich werfe mich weg. 
Dann zeig mir mal, wo die Judikative von der Regierung gleich geschaltet wird.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gleichschaltung der Judikative -- ich werfe mich weg.
> Dann zeig mir mal, wo die Judikative von der Regierung gleich geschaltet wird.



Aktuell in Polen:
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Aktuell in Polen:
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.




Wir sind aber nicht Polen.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Aktuell in Polen:
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.



Und was hat Deutschland mit Polen zu tun?
Wo ist der Beleg, dass in Deutschland die Judikative von der Regierung gleich geschaltet wird?


----------



## Whispercat (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat Deutschland mit Polen zu tun?
> Wo ist der Beleg, dass in Deutschland die Judikative von der Regierung gleich geschaltet wird?



Och, zb. diese Dame hier : 
Radikale Linke: Eine verfassungsfeindliche Verfassungsrichterin - WELT

( Nein, das ist übrigens keine Satire )


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Och, zb. diese Dame hier :
> Radikale Linke: Eine verfassungsfeindliche Verfassungsrichterin - WELT
> 
> ( Nein, das ist übrigens keine Satire )




Ja ist natürlich mit einem Gesetz zu vergleichen, dass die richterliche Unabhängigkeit und die Möglichkeiten der Bürger in Berufung zu gehen massiv einschränkt.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Och, zb. diese Dame hier :
> Radikale Linke: Eine verfassungsfeindliche Verfassungsrichterin - WELT
> 
> ( Nein, das ist übrigens keine Satire )



Ja, sie wurde von mehreren Parteien gewählt und natürlich wird sie, sobald sie im Amt ist, die Banken verstaatlichen und die Mauer wieder hochziehen.
Oder doch nicht?


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

Chronologie für die Leseschwachen unter uns:
1. 





Xzellenz schrieb:


> Verschwende hier nicht deine Zeit. Es ist sinnlos. Du wirst sie nicht überzeugen können. Sie leben halt in ihrer Welt und glauben alles was die Medien ihnen erzählen. Fakten die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen werden ignoriert oder ins lächerliche gezogen. Lass sie einfach. *Sie müssen es eben auf die harte Tour lernen.*


Xzellenz sagt HYPOTHETISCH, dass die Leute es auf die harte Tour lernen werden.
2. 





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und die wären ?


Tengri86 möchte wissen, was diese Folgen denn wären.
3. 





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Exekutive handelt an Gerichten vorbei, wenn es um die Privatpersonen geht. Danach folgt die Gleichschaltung der Judikative und man hat DDR 2.0 oder NS 2.0 je nachdem, welche Extremisten zu dem Zeitpunkt die Oberhand haben werden. Danach will dann niemand von nix gewusst haben. Aktuelles Beispiel wäre China, ein Überwachungsstaat, von dem nicht mal Orwell geträumt hätte.


Hier antworte ich auf die HYPOTHETISCHE Frage mit einer HYPOTHETISCHEN Antwort. Ich habe explizit China als Beispiel angeführt und angegeben.
4. 





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gleichschaltung der Judikative -- ich werfe mich weg.
> Dann zeig mir mal, wo die Judikative von der Regierung gleich geschaltet wird.


Da kommt Threshold ohne den Kontext zu kennen oder vielleicht Leseschwäche und zieht den Schluss, ich meine, dass JETZT die Judikative in Deutschland gleichgeschaltet wird. Das habe ich nirgends behauptet. Gott sei Dank ist das nicht der Fall. Ich möchte, dass es auch so bleibt. 
5. 





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Aktuell in Polen:
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


Ich gehe gutmütig davon aus, dass Threshold den KONTEXT kennt, und gebe ihm ein erschreckendes Beispiel, wie so eine Gleichschaltung schnell umgesetzt werden kann, wenn jeder mit der "betrifft mich nicht"- Einstellungen alles von der Regierung durchwinken lässt.
6. 





Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat Deutschland mit Polen zu tun?
> Wo ist der Beleg, dass in Deutschland die Judikative von der Regierung gleich geschaltet wird?


An der Reaktion hier wird es ganz klar, dass er den Kontext nicht kennt und wollte nur seinen Senf abgeben, weil er einen angeblich "rechten Verschwörungstheoretiker" fand


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der historische Kontext fehlt. ...


Schlimmer finde ich, dass eine bestimmte Seite immer wieder die Realität verdreht. Niemandem wird in diesem Lande, jenseits der Leugnung eines Verbrechens an der Menschlichkeit, verboten, was auch immer noch so Lächerliches zu sagen, einzig zuhören muss niemand. Und auf eine Meinung, die ich verachte, gehe ich nicht weiter ein. Darum beleidigt man den Menschen nicht, der so eine Aussage tätigt, man ignoriert ihn einfach wegen dieser, je nach Fall, bodenlosen Dummheit. Das hat aber nichts mit Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Würde das hier irgendwer versuchen, und die AfD macht das stetig z.B. mit dem Versuch des Verbot der freien Kunst, gehe ich auf die Barrikarden.

Aber könnten wir zum *Thema* *Corona und Maßnahmen* zurückkommen und uns von diesem ganzen rechten dummen Sumpf fernhalten, der jedes beliebige Thema besetzen, um Schlafschaf"thesen"  loszuwerden? Es gibt genug über Massnahmen, deren Sinn und Zweck, Schutz vor Infektionen, Risiken der Infektionen zu bereden und viel noch wichtiger, der weitere Ausblick. Was passiert, wenn dieses Coronavirus seinen Gencode  zur Synthese von Furin an andere Viren weiter gibt? Dann haben wir ein Problem, aber ein verdammtes.


BTW: Ich melde jeden themenfremden SPAM. Wer über unser politisches System reden will, kann gerne ein Thema dazu aufmachen. Hier geht es um die Pandemie. DANKE


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Och, zb. diese Dame hier :
> Radikale Linke: Eine verfassungsfeindliche Verfassungsrichterin - WELT
> 
> ( Nein, das ist übrigens keine Satire )



Wie der Artikel auch ganz richtig klarstellt, ist die Dame ist nebenamtliche Landesverfassungsrichterin - also in einem Gremium, in dem selbst Laien zugelassen sind und keine Welt oder auch nur die Nation bewegenden Verfassungsfragen entschieden werden. Gegenüber den zig bekannten Fällen rechtsextremer Richter, die auch tatsächlich als solche tätig waren und teilweise weiter tätig sein dürfen, ist das nur ein Nebenlüftchen.

Um so mehr, wenn man sich einmal anschaut, warum sie Dame eigentlich problematisch sein soll: Sie ist Mitglied der sogenannten Antikapitalistischen Linken, die vom Verfassungsschutz als linksextrem eingestuft wird. Die Begründung dafür ist hochinteressant, denn der Vorwurf ist besteht darin, dass Strömung "die Überwindung der bestehenden kapitalistischen Gesellschaftsordnung durch einen Bruch mit den kapitalistischen Eigentumsstrukturen" fordere.
Bei diesem Ansinnen würde ich zwar als Nutznießer besagter Ordnung nicht unbedingt mitgehen, aber ein Blick in die Verfassung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland (Den die Herrschaften vom BfV eventuell gelegentlich auch mal tätigen sollten, auch wenn sie gerade mal keinen Chef haben, der durch rechtsextreme Positionen auffällt ...) zeigt, dass die sogenannte "kapitalistische Gesellschaftsordnung" dort *nicht* als Pfeiler unser freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung festgeschrieben ist. Sprich, die angestrebten Änderungen sind tatsächlich gaaanz weit links, jedoch definitiv nicht verfassungsfeindlich.

Womit sich das ohnehin schwache Argument gänzlich in Dunst leicht bräunlicher Färbung auflöst.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich? Nein.


Danke der Meinung bin ich nämlich auch.
Frankreich hat sowas ja auch mehr als einmal gemacht, das GG selbst gehört auch überarbeitet (aber nicht in seinem Wesensgehalt verändert).


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2020)

Da haben wir aber zur Zeit andere Probleme. Wie v.a. CORONA.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2020)

Bist du nicht Multitaskingfähig?


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2020)

Dann mach aber auch einen extra Thread dafür auf.


----------



## hoffgang (6. September 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich gehe gutmütig davon aus, dass Threshold den KONTEXT kennt, und gebe ihm ein erschreckendes Beispiel, wie so eine Gleichschaltung schnell umgesetzt werden kann, wenn jeder mit der "betrifft mich nicht"- Einstellungen alles von der Regierung durchwinken lässt.



Lass mich kurz überlegen, seit wann ist das in Polen so? Hmm. vllt seit die dort nationalkonservativ / rechtsorientiert gewählt haben.
Und wir sollten polnische Verhältnisse auf jeden Fall vermeiden, da stimme ich El uneingeschränkt zu.

Dann weiß ja jeder, was er zu tun hat um sowas bei uns zu verhindern.


----------



## Whispercat (6. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie der Artikel auch ganz richtig klarstellt, ist  die Dame ist nebenamtliche Landesverfassungsrichterin - also in einem  Gremium, in dem selbst Laien zugelassen sind und keine Welt oder auch  nur die Nation bewegenden Verfassungsfragen entschieden werden.  Gegenüber den zig bekannten Fällen rechtsextremer Richter, die auch  tatsächlich als solche tätig waren und teilweise weiter tätig sein  dürfen, ist das nur ein Nebenlüftchen.



Du missverstehst den Punkt. 
Es geht nicht darum "wer" auf "welcher" potentiel bedenklichen Seite steht, noch geht es um deine Einschätzung *was* der VS *wie*  einschätzt oder wie er grundsätzlich seine Arbeit macht. Mein Punkt ist  einzig und allein der, das zumindest das Potential besteht das die  Neutralität der Judikative untergraben werden kann. 

Zum Thema "zweite Welle" : 

Ein paar Statistiken verschiedener Länder verglichen : 
Die offiziellen Zahlen der WHO und die zweite Welle: Ja, wo rollt sie denn? | Von Thomas Roeper | KenFM.de


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ein paar Statistiken verschiedener Länder verglichen :
> Die offiziellen Zahlen der WHO und die zweite Welle: Ja, wo rollt sie denn? | Von Thomas Roeper | KenFM.de



Echt jetzt? Ken Jebsen?
Frag mal die Franzosen, was mit der zweiten Welle ist. Oder Spanien.

zu dem Röper sag ich mal lieber nichts. Sonst rege ich mich wieder auf.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Was für eine Seite ist Kenfm und wer ist dieser Thomas röper?


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was für eine Seite ist Kenfm und wer ist dieser Thomas röper?




Thomas Roeper &#8211; Psiram

Ken Jebsen &#8211; Psiram


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn ein klares Bild über die Verbreitung der Infektion bekommen, wenn man keine Statistik über Infizierte führt?



Indem man eine Statistik über Infektiöse und Erkrankte führt und nicht so tut als würde ein positiver PCR Test irgendeine tiefere Bedeutung haben. 90%, welche einen positiven PCR Test haben, sind nicht mal infektiös, geschweige erkranken.

Anders sind die niedrigen Todeszahlen in Europa momentan gar nicht zu erklären.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir reden drüber, die Wirtschaft wieder ans Laufen zu kriegen, normale Arbeitnehmer gehen ihrer jeweiligen Arbeit nach.



Die Wirtschaft hätte mit einem einfachen Hygienekonzept zu 95% weiterlaufen können.
Auch Großveranstaltungen, das wird insgesamt noch zu Klagen führen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Unternehmen brechen sich grade einen ab um Maßnahmen einzurichten damit die Mitarbeiter ihrer Arbeit nachgehen können und sich dennoch nicht anstecken, bzw. das Infektionsrisiko im Betrieb minimieren. Nur muss ich dazu halt auch wissen wie sich die Lage Deutschlandweit verhält. Wenn man immer nur auf Ausbrüche reagiert, dann isses zu spät.



Bei Tönnies waren ja angeblich 2120 Menschen positiv mit Corona infiziert und davon gerade mal 5 intensivmedizinisch betreut, wovon wiederum niemand verstarb, nur 2 waren beatmungspflichtig.
 Frage: Wieso sollte die Produktion mit Hygienemaßnahmen in Betrieben trotz Infektionen nicht weiterlaufen?
Macht man in der Grippewelle doch auch nicht.

Das Gesundheitssystem war bevor die Maßnahmen getroffen und die Welle zurückging (als noch normale Hygienekonzepte galten) nie relevant belastet.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir müssen Menschen davor schützen am Virus zu erkranken und nicht nur kranke Menschen behandeln.



Das wird sich in der weiteren Folge erst herausstellen was besser ist.
Am Ende wird es wahrscheinlich so laufen.

Eine Impfung wird aufgrund Kreuz und Herdenimmunität nicht mehr notwendig sein und die Mittel die dafür aufgewendet wurden, waren umsonst.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, wir werden Einschnitte erdulden müssen, bis wir einen Impfstoff haben.



Nein, die Einschnitte werden Stück für Stück reduziert werden, weil die Bevölkerung es nicht mehr dulden wird.
Man wird mit diesem Coronavirenstamm leben, wie mit den anderen Coronaviren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf die Covid Proteste gemünzt, Pressesprecher von Querdenken will GG abschaffen und neue Verfassung für Deutschland erarbeiten.



Das Grundgesetz dient nur als Verfassungsprovisorium, bis eine neue Verfassung vom Volk bestätigt wird.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist per Definition extremistisch.



Überhaupt nicht.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Regenbogenfahne wird bei einer Demo in Wien auf offener Bühne zerrissen.



Das hatte überhaupt gar nichts mit dem Regenbogen zu tun, sondern mit der Herz in Herz Symbolik.



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ken Jebsen?
> Frag mal die Franzosen, was mit der zweiten Welle ist. Oder Spanien.



Ja, was ist denn da zu sehen? Die Analyse ist doch völlig korrekt auf der Website.
Besprecht doch mal den Inhalt anstatt Kritik an der Person zu führen.
Ich glaube ihr habt immer noch nicht gelernt wie eine Diskussion funktioniert  - aus dem Kindergarten seit ihr aber schon raus?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Thomas Roeper &#8211; Psiram
> 
> Ken Jebsen &#8211; Psiram



Harter Tobak, 

So manipuliert dich KenFM: Die Propaganda-Tricks entlarvt - Volksverpetzer

Das Boese ist immer und ueberall



und so was wird verlinkt?

edit:
https://www.swr3.de/aktuell/fake-ne...n-jebsen-kenfm-bill-gates-corona-100.html#ken

https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panorama/coronavirus-kenfm-jebsen-faktencheck-100.html#xtor=CS5-48

https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten...na-verschwoerungs-theorien-um-bill-gates.html


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> und so was wird verlinkt?


Schlimmer als die Verlinkung ist, dass sowas hier gedultet wird.

Das Thema kann geschlossen werden, es hat keinen Sinn mehr.

Vielleicht sollten wir diese  Koryphäe befragen, am besten zusammen
mit Däniken, dann können wir über Echsenwesen reden.....
Uri Geller - Ufos und Aliens - Hypnose mit Wolfgang Kuenzel - YouTube
Uri Geller live vom 15.11.2008 - Vincent Raven - YouTube


----------



## Xaphyr (6. September 2020)

Das finde ich auch, ich hab es so satt, wie eineiige Zwillinge die sich streiten wer der hässlichere ist.


----------



## fipS09 (6. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaft hätte mit einem einfachen Hygienekonzept zu 95% weiterlaufen können.



Ja was denn nun, diese Masken über die ihr euch seit 500 Seiten aufregt sind Teil dieses Konzepts.
Selbst wenn der Nutzen nur gering sein sollte, muss man nicht alles versuchen um die Wirtschaft vor einem zweiten Lockdown zu schützen?

Edit:


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das Thema kann geschlossen werden, es hat keinen Sinn mehr.


Wenn hier über Maßnahmen diskutiert werden soll, gehört das ganze doch zweifelsfrei zum Topic.
Einschätzen muss die Quellen dann jeder mithilfe seiner Medienkompetenz selbst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2020)

Der beste Weg ist und bleibt, sich nicht zu infizieren. Die Spätfolgen können dramatisch werden, sobald das Virus den Weg ins Gehrin oder innere Organe findet. Es ist eben keine einfache Grippe, egal was die, denen die Gesundheit ihrer Mitbürger egal ist, behaupten.
_
Felicity Callard erkrankte vor fünf Monaten an Covid-19. Die Britin ist  noch immer nicht gesund, leidet weiter unter physischen und psychischen  Symptomen. Solche Langzeitfolgen sind bisher kaum erforscht._
Spaetschaeden bei Corona-Patienten: "Mein Leben ist zusammengeschrumpft" - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der beste Weg ist und bleibt, sich nicht zu infizieren. Die Spätfolgen können dramatisch werden
> 
> _
> Felicity Callard erkrankte vor fünf Monaten an Covid-19. Die Britin ist  noch immer nicht gesund, leidet weiter unter physischen und psychischen  Symptomen. Solche Langzeitfolgen sind bisher kaum erforscht._
> Spaetschaeden bei Corona-Patienten: "Mein Leben ist zusammengeschrumpft" - DER SPIEGEL



Wer übernimmt die Folgen von Berufs-erbwerbsunfähigkeitsfälle ?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> und so was wird verlinkt?



Inwiefern ist die Analyse Manipulation?
Hau mal raus. Ich denke da kommt nichts.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _Felicity Callard erkrankte vor fünf Monaten an Covid-19. Die Britin ist noch immer nicht gesund, leidet weiter unter physischen und psychischen Symptomen. Solche Langzeitfolgen sind bisher kaum erforscht._
> Spaetschaeden bei Corona-Patienten: "Mein Leben ist zusammengeschrumpft" - DER SPIEGEL



Jetzt werden schon Fybrofälle herangekarrt, ja, glaubwürdig.
Die soll mal eine Psychotherapie machen.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun, diese Masken über die ihr euch seit 500 Seiten aufregt sind Teil dieses Konzepts.



Diese waren für den Rückgang der Zahlen alles andere als notwendig, weil normale Hygienekonzepte wie maßvolles social distancing und Händewaschen schon ausreichen und ausgereicht haben.
Auch die Schulschließungen waren nicht notwendig, weil kaum ein Kind/Jugendlicher infektiös ist, das wusste man damals wie heute.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Nutzen nur gering sein sollte, muss man nicht alles versuchen um die Wirtschaft vor einem zweiten Lockdown zu schützen?



Da muss man sich erst einmal darüber klar werden, dass ein Lockdown überhaupt nichts nutzt und zu nichts führt.
Als die Zahlen schon massiv zurückgingen, waren Geschäfte, Massenveranstaltungen und Co noch zugelassen. Man verhindert durch die Masken keinen zweiten Lockdown, sondern schadet alleine durch das Maskentragen der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Whispercat (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ken Jebsen?



Ich  dachte eigentlich hier würde es um Meinungen zum Thema Corona   gehen.  Deine Probleme mit Ken Jebsen kannst du gerne in einem dafür   gedachten  Thread zur Sprache bringen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die Franzosen, was mit der zweiten Welle ist. Oder Spanien.



Ja ? Was sagt den die WHO Statistik ? 



Threshold schrieb:


> zu dem Röper sag ich mal lieber nichts. Sonst rege ich mich wieder auf.



Auch  hier, deine persönliche Abneigung gegen wen auch immer, kannst du   gerne  in einem eigenes dafür gedachten Thread oder per PM zum Ausdruck bringen. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Thomas Roeper &#8211; Psiram
> 
> Ken Jebsen &#8211; Psiram



Wie Psiram Menschen und Gruppen diffamiert - netzfrauen&#8211; netzfrauen
Psiram.com &#8211; Ein Rufmordportal &#8211; Markus Fiedler &#8211; Homepage

Ich bin ja gerne bereit mir alle möglichen Quellen von allen Seiten   anzusehen. Aber auf dieses Rufmordportal das noch nichtmal ein Impressum   besitzt kann und werde ich trotzdem gerne verzichten. 

PS: @Tengri, so weit waren wir vor 50 Seiten schon : 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Und das beste was du nem Jebsen vorwerfen  kannst ist das er sich mit seinem Bill Gates Video lächerlich gemacht  hat, allerdings, und das muss man ihm zu Gute halten hat er sich dafür  auch entschuldigt. Aber mal abgesehen davon, einem Typen der bei seiner  Zeit beim Radio jede Woche dem Holocaust gedacht hat Antisemitismus  vorzuwerfen ist ziemliche Realsatire.



Aber schön zu sehen, das es trotz *deutlicher* Ansage nichtmal eine Woche gedauert hat bis wir wieder an dem Punkt sind das die Menschen hinter einer Aussage scheinbar wichtiger sind als der Inhalt ihrer Aussagen über Corona. Ich dachte eigentlich hier würde es um Corona gehen und nicht um den (mutmasslichen) Schmutz von Leuten die einem nicht ins Weltbild passen.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Auch  hier, deine persönliche Abneigung gegen wen auch immer, kannst du   gerne  in einem eigenes dafür gedachten Thread oder per PM zum Ausdruck bringen.





Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gerne bereit mir alle möglichen Quellen von allen Seiten   anzusehen. Aber auf dieses Rufmordportal das noch nichtmal ein Impressum   besitzt kann und werde ich trotzdem gerne verzichten.


Warum gelten deine eigenen Regeln für dich nicht?


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen, seit wann ist das in Polen so? Hmm. vllt seit die dort nationalkonservativ / rechtsorientiert gewählt haben.
> Und wir sollten polnische Verhältnisse auf jeden Fall vermeiden, da stimme ich El uneingeschränkt zu.
> 
> Dann weiß ja jeder, was er zu tun hat um sowas bei uns zu verhindern.


Zieht mich nicht in eure linear beschränkte Politdebatten herein. China und Venezuela auf der einen Seite, Brasilien und Polen auf der anderen Seite zeigen schon wohin die Reise mit den Ansichten geht.
Ich würde mir von den Mods und den Beteiligten hier wünschen, dass man sich ausschließlich auf Coronathemen konzentriert.


----------



## Whispercat (6. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Warum gelten deine eigenen Regeln für dich nicht?



Vielleicht weil ich noch nichtmal weiss *wen* ich bei Psiram ansprechen müsste wenn ich ein Problem hätte ? Ausserdem gilt in Deutschland Impressumspflicht. Demensprechend werde ich auch keine Seiten benutzen die sich nicht an deutsche Gesetze halten. Aber genug davon, bei weiteren Einwänden PM.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich  dachte eigentlich hier würde es um Meinungen zum Thema Corona   gehen.  Deine Probleme mit Ken Jebsen kannst du gerne in einem dafür   gedachten  Thread zur Sprache bringen.



Das ist doch nicht gewünscht, denn dann müsste man ja zugeben, dass man sich in einigen Punkten geirrt hat.
Wenn es in Europa eine relevante zweite Welle geben würde, die ja schon seit knapp 2 Monaten propagiert wird, müssten spätestens schon vor 2 Wochen die Euromommo Zahlen deutlich steigen.

Graphs and maps &#8212; EUROMOMO

Tatsache ist aber eher eine momentane deutliche Untersterblichkeit.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Auch  hier, deine persönliche Abneigung gegen wen auch immer, kannst du   gerne  in einem eigenes dafür gedachten Thread oder per PM zum Ausdruck bringen.



Die Analyse von KenFM liegt meiner Meinung nach größenteils richtig, auch wenn sie natürlich Fehler haben kann.
Die Zahlen in den USA fallen von den aktiven Fällen momentan nicht, aber die Todeszahlen sinken wieder massiv und haben auch nie wieder die Übersterblichkeit wie im Frühjahr erreicht.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich  dachte eigentlich hier würde es um Meinungen zum Thema Corona   gehen.  Deine Probleme mit Ken Jebsen kannst du gerne in einem dafür   gedachten  Thread zur Sprache bringen.


Rein interessehalber: Würdest du mit der gleichen Begründung hier auch etwas von David Irving, Horst Mahler oder Alex Jones anbringen, wenn sie dir nach dem Mund reden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht gewünscht, denn dann müsste man ja zugeben, dass man sich in einigen Punkten geirrt hat.
> Wenn es in Europa eine relevante zweite Welle geben würde, die ja schon seit knapp 2 Monaten propagiert wird, müssten spätestens schon vor 2 Wochen die Euromommo Zahlen deutlich steigen.
> 
> Graphs and maps &#8212; EUROMOMO.


NEIN, man stirbt aus mehr als einem Grund und unsere aktelle Vorsicht, weniger Besäufnisse, weniger Verkehrsunfälle, Homeoffice, Masken, etc führen zu einer in Summe sichereren Lebensweise. Und nein, eine zweite Welle ist noch nicht bei uns, aber wenn wir, wie Du und Deinesgleiches es fordern, alle Massnahmen sein lassen, dann kommt sie wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Du bist also auch der Meinung, 4 Milliarden für Feuerwehren sind völlig überflüssig, weil man 300 Tote im Jahr bei Euromono nicht wahrnimmt?

Du bist Esoteriker, stimmt es? Dann wirf Deine Zuckerkügelchen ein, schüttel Dich und stampf zweimal auf den Boden, aber rede nicht über Wissenschaft 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Analyse von KenFM liegt meiner Meinung nach größenteils richtig


Und meiner Meinung  nach liegen Uri Geller und Däniken auch _"größententeils richtig"._ Soll ich deren "fundierte" Meinung jetzt auch in jedes Grafikkartenthema hundertfach hinausposaunen. Wir haben ja Meinungsfreiheit. Wenn es sinnvolle Thesen gibt, dann nenne sie. Aber hau den Leuten keine unerträglichen Videos um den Kopf.


----------



## fipS09 (6. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Da muss man sich erst einmal darüber klar werden, dass ein Lockdown überhaupt nichts nutzt und zu nichts führt.



Interessante Ansicht. Das ein Lockdown bei einer Pandemie erstmal nutzt (kein Kontakt - keine Infektionen) dürfte eigentlich relativ unbestritten sein.
Du meinst wahrscheinlich eher das ein Lockdown nicht nötig ist/war oder?


----------



## Whispercat (6. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Würdest du mit der    gleichen Begründung hier auch etwas von David Irving, Horst Mahler oder    Alex Jones anbringen, wenn sie dir nach dem Mund reden?



Ich weise dich und auch alle Anderen in diesem Thread zum letzten Mal darauf hin *das wir gerne über den Inhalt dessen diskutieren können was in meinem verlinkten Artikel behandelt wird.*    Falls du irgendwelche Anliegen bezüglich der Persona des Autors oder  des   Plattformbetreibers hast steht es dir frei einen themenbezogenen  Thread   zu eröffnen und/oder das per PM zu klären. 


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du bist Esoteriker, stimmt es? Dann wirf  Deine Zuckerkügelchen ein, schüttel Dich und stampf zweimal auf den  Boden, aber rede nicht über Wissenschaft



Denn ich kann nur nochmal betonen, wir mögen unterschiedlicher Meinung  sein, aber das gibt trotzdem niemandem das Recht das man trotz  deutlicher Ansage und nach nichtmal einer Woche schon wieder persönlich  wird, wie dieses ^ Beispiel hier beweist. Wir wissen alle wie das beim  letzten Mal geendet ist und ich schlage vor,  sich das nochmal in  Erinnerung zu rufen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2020)

*Da leider von allen Seiten lieber über das Gegenüber als das Thema diskutiert wird ist hier mal wieder zu.*


----------

